# Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys ,
I am making this thread so that we digitians can put the names of those movies , which we believe are good and worth watching by all.
So lets start it , so that all can watch good movies.Format:



Movie Name:
Language:
Genre:[SIZE=-1]such as thriller, comedy, action, horror.


Here I begin:

[/SIZE]Movie Name:[SIZE=-1]Swordfish[/SIZE]
Language:English
Genre:[SIZE=-1] Hacking stuff/thriller.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

Grease => starring John Travolta
Final Destination => whole series.
Texas Chain saw => mass murder. (don't watch if u have a soft heart)
Freddy Vs Jason => mass murder ( same )
Ghosla ka Khosla => Fun,very nice!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

BABEL *ing Bradpitt. Fantastic direction! 4 stories moving together in synchronization..never to miss.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok , I will download BABEL tonight.

  Few more good movies:
Movie Name: X-Men 3 Last Stand
Language: English
Genre: Fiction


Movie Name: Little man 2006
Language: English
 Genre: Comedy


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 12, 2007)

Movie Name: Dead Man
Language: English
Genre: Philosophical western


Movie Name: Pather Panchali
Language: Bengali
Genre: awesomeness
__________


			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> BABEL *ing Bradpitt. Fantastic direction! 4 stories moving together in synchronization..never to miss.


Reminds me of:


Movie Name: Amores Perros
Language: Spanish
Genre: er... fast-paced drama?


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 12, 2007)

Movie Name: *Forest Gump*
Language:*English*
Genre:*Comedy, Drama, Romance*
Won 6 Oscars, need i say more. A not so intelligent fellow's life.

I am a great fan of TOM HANKS - the other movies I would like to recommend are:
1. The Terminal,
2. Catch Me If you Can
3. The Green Mile
4. You'v Got a Mail
5. Philadelphia 
6. Sleepless in Seattle 
7. Saving Private Ryan 
8. Apollo 13


Movie Name: *The Longest Day*
Language:*English*
Genre:*Action, Drama, History, WWII*
On the Normandy Invasion of Allied forces. 2 Oscars.

Movie Name: *Ocen' 11 and 12*
Language:*English*
Genre:*Comedy, Crime, Thriller*
Ocean and and his friends rob three Las Vegas casinos simultaneously. and i the 2nd one they rob an easter egg. These movies need to be seen at least 3-4 times to fully understand what is happening.

Movie Name: *As good as it gets*
Language:*English*
Genre:*Comedy, Drama, Romance*
A single mother/waitress, a misanthropic author, and a gay artist form an unlikely friendship. Won 2 Oscars for both Helen Hunt and Jack Nicholson.


----------



## webgenius (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 13, 2007)

if u want to have some fun then:
beerfest
eurotrip
american pie naked mile
roadtrip

thriller type:
hostel
stay alive
actually a lot of i ll tell u someother time..
wait 
also fast and furious all three..


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Feb 13, 2007)

The beautiful mind (Story of john nash)
pirate of silicon valley (about apple, microsoft, ibm, zerox, and a guy who sold his os @just 50k$ to bill and later bill made millions with it (MSDOS))
xmen all series,
matrix
THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW
Pirates.of.the.Caribbean-Dead.Man's.Chest
GURU
HUM HAI LAJAWAB :d
Casino Royal
Cars
Narnia
Hulk
Terminator.3.Rise.Of.The.Machines
King Kong
Super Man Returns
Harry potter (all series)
Star Wars


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 13, 2007)

Well...
To name a few:

Movie: PAYCHECK
CAST: ben Affleck,Uma thurman
Language:English
Genre: Fiction, Action

Movie: National Treasure
cast: Nicholas cage
Language: English
Genre: Adventure

Movie: Cars
Language: English
I like the way how the creators have put the expressions in CARS that too through 3D animation.. A nice story though!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2007)

My recommendations: 

1. Inspirational Hindi movies: 
*ashwinr.com/2007/01/20/guru-opening-2007-with-a-bang/

2. Top 25 Romance Movies
*ashwinr.com/2006/02/13/top-25-romance-movies/

3. Top 6 Prison Break/Escape Movies
*ashwinr.com/2006/01/10/top-6-prison-break-escape-movies/


----------



## mediator (Feb 13, 2007)

^U forgot Hollywood top 10


----------



## techtronic (Feb 13, 2007)

*The Covenant (2006)* -  Especially for stunts and OST 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0238380/

* Equilibrium (2002)* - Amazing Stunts
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0238380/

* Men Of Honor (2000)* - Excellent Acting and Screenplay 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0203019/

* Meet Joe Black [1998]* - Brad Pitt and Anthony Hopkins at their best  *www.imdb.com/title/tt0119643/

* The Green Mile [1999]* - One of Tom Hanks best flicks
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0120689/

* The Ghost and The Darkness (1996)* - Val Kilmer's Superb Flick
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0116409/

*Love Actually [2003] - *Just Amazing
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0314331/

*A Walk To Remember [2002] *- Inspiration to my life 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0281358/


----------



## freebird (Feb 13, 2007)

forrest gump-a gr8 movie!

if u dont find it offensive-
Bhaktha Kuchela (MAL)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^U forgot Hollywood top 10


Surely I'll post it when I have seen enough movies worth to write about.


----------



## casanova (Feb 13, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Ghosla ka Khosla => Fun,very nice


Khosla ka Ghosla

My additions
Ocean's Eleven *George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Julia Roberts
Andaz Apna Apna *Salman Khan, Amir Khan, Karishma Kapoor, Raveena Tandon
Asoka *Shahrukh Khan, Kareena Kapoor
The Matrix *Keanu Reeves
The Sixth Sense *Bruce Willis


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 13, 2007)

the departed ........... just f*ckin watch it


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 13, 2007)

no particular order 

Longest day

Aviator  (though a oscar award winner good one)

blood diamond

schindler's list (though a oscar award winner good one)

million dollar baby (though a oscar award winner good one)


----------



## desertwind (Feb 13, 2007)

5 non-hollywood movies
*riyaz.bitinc.co.in/archives/2006/04/5-movies-that-took-me-out-of-hollywood/


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, last I saw *Blood Diamond*. Was slow in the beginning, but sped up well. Must watch. Capri has really grown up from the Titanic age.

*I, Robot*, *The Quick & the Dead*,  *KingKong 2006*, *Minority Report*, *Pirates of the Caribbean(both)*, *Broken Arrow*, *Face Off*, *Sin City*,* Troy*,* Gladiator, T2*,* BatMan*(the first one with the Joker),* Young Frankenstein*,* Bedazzled*,* Willow*,* Swordfish*,* The PeaceKeeper*;* Rocky*,* The Matrix*, *Lord Of the Rings*,* Hannibal*, *Bond(esp Pierce Brosnan ones)*, *Bourne*, *HotShots*, *Scary Movie* series. Also lookin forward to *Eragon* series. Most of the animation movies like *Antz*,  *Finding Nemo, The Incredibles, Shrek* & *Ice Age* rock.
*Assassins* & *Desparado* were kool. And so was *Once upon a time in Mexico*. Many more. Well I'm a movie freak(I watch 3  movies in a multiplex in a day, I thought of tryin 4... but I wasn't able 2 adjust time... lookin 4wrd 4 it though). So dunno what all to include. 'll update when I remember more.

Latest Hindi flicks... Must watch... Kabul Express, Guru, RDB. Don 2006 too was kool. Goin back in time.. Andaz Apna Apna*.
* Swades Nayakan& other ManiRatnam movies & Company, Rangeela & other RGV movies too.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 13, 2007)

Some Action Stuff :

TERMINATOR 2 
MATRIX    
BROKEN ARROW 
BREATHING FIRE (relatively unheard of movie , but good action)
SAVING PRIVATE RYAN


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2007)

@desertwind, 
Where's the other movie list that you talked abt?


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is my list. I had compiled it properly, but my browser crashed  Windows you see 

Alfred Hitchcock's Rear Window
Alfred Hitchcock's To Kill A Mocking Bird
Butterfly Effect
Hotel Rwanda
Lord Of War
The Weather Man
Find Me Guilty
Memento
Pay It Forward (This movie made me cry)
Red Dragon
Silence of the lambs
Hannibal
Saw 1,2,3
Hostel
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
The Matrix trilogy
Lord of the rings trilogy


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 13, 2007)

Movies to watch out  :12 Angry Men , Chinatown ,The Shawshank Redemption , BigFish etc .More you can dload by this list as my frnd is doing  

IMDB Top 250 ..*www.imdb.com/chart/top


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 13, 2007)

well jeeper creeper2 is also good


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

here is part of my list-

the usual suspects
Fight Club(99)
forest gump
catch me if u can
aviator
the matchstick men
lier lier
the matrix triology
swordfish
Ice Age
Cars
Constantine
freeky friday
Pirates of the caribbean series
bandits
crash
hard candy
domino
Lord of war(smashing performance by nicolas cage)
Lucky number slevin
memento
Serenity(u gotta watch the shorl lived series too)
Sin City(one of my top ten)
Ultravoilet(if u r a comics fan)
V for vendetta
The butterfly effect(only the first)
The matadore(uber cool performance by former james bond -pearse brosman)
Jumanji
saving private ryan
The women in red(1984)
Yentl(1983)
The Pursuit Of Happyness
the prestige

these are some of the movies i relish every time and anytime.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 13, 2007)

Amelie; French; Comedy
Kinda Childishly cute, but not a children's movie

Apocalypse Now; English; War Movie (not good at the genre thing )


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 13, 2007)

Oops I forgot "Finding Nemo" is a very good movie..just seen...Iss movie ko dekhne k baad you will never think to own an aquarium


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 13, 2007)

This thread has begun at the right time. Just yesterday I watched a movie called *No Man's Land*. It was magnificent, brilliant!! The story is beautiful, touching. You should watch this movie. Go download now!!

It won the Oscar for the "Best film in Foreign category", in 2001. Watch it and compare it with the bollywood crap they send for the Oscar. You will know what it takes to get an Oscar.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0283509/


----------



## varunprabhakar (Feb 13, 2007)

my recommendations:
animation: shrek and shrek II
romantic: titanic, 50 first dates, love story (1970)


----------



## ambandla (Feb 13, 2007)

serendipity
lake house
a lot like love

crank
cellular


----------



## tapan_011 (Feb 13, 2007)

Movie Name: Goodwill Hunt
Language: English
Genre: Philosophical

Movie Name: BLACK
Language: Hindi
Genre: emtional

Movie Name:Crash
Language: English
Genre: Philosophical


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 13, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> This thread has begun at the right time. Just yesterday I watched a movie called *No Man's Land*. It was magnificent, brilliant!! The story is beautiful, touching. You should watch this movie. Go download now!!
> 
> It won the Oscar for the "Best film in Foreign category", in 2001. Watch it and compare it with the bollywood crap they send for the Oscar. You will know what it takes to get an Oscar.
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0283509/


No Man's Land was a great, great movie. I agree. 

But I think Amelie should have won instead.


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 13, 2007)

Enemy At The Games (ww2 based war movie)
American Pie 1,2,3 & 4 (part 5 is crap), comedy
Eurotrip ,comedy
50 1st Dates, romance n comedy
Bridge at River Kawai, classic
Swadesh, 
Sarfarosh
Jewell Thief, dev anand special 
Hackers
Roadtrip


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 13, 2007)

A BEautiful Mind
Finding NEverland - This is a touching movie..one should not miss this
Chocolat

Will add more later..!!


----------



## desertwind (Feb 13, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> @desertwind,
> Where's the other movie list that you talked abt?



coming soon....


----------



## nix (Feb 13, 2007)

the horse whisperer is a nice movie. its talky. its about a rancher how their life is. really amazing. the way they've shown nature is just too good.


----------



## lalam (Feb 13, 2007)

Film: SHUTTER
Language: Thai (English Subtitle)
Genre: Horror

Film: A WALK TO REMEMBER
Language: English
Genre: Romance


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 13, 2007)

All Rajnikant and Mithun Chakraborthy movies. A must see for all. Action, comedy (especially comedy), suspense all rolled in one. You'll forget watching Hollywood movies.


----------



## plsoft (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's My List:


16 Blocks
A Beautiful mind
A moment to remember (Korean, It'll make u cry, believe me)
A Tale of Two Sisters (Korean)
After Hours
Ant Bully
Apocalypto (Great Great Movie, but gory)
Apolypse Now
Asterix Movies
Blood Diamond
Bourne Identity/Supremacy
Bus 174 (Brazil)
Cars
Children of Men
Cinderella Man
Citizen Kane
Clash of the Titans 
Crash
Dances With Wolves
Dark City
Dr Strangelove
Dragons-Metal Ages (Anime)
Final Fantasy-Advent Children
Ghost in the Shell (Matrix got some of it from this Anime)
Goal (For Football Lovers)
Godfather Trilogy
Harry Potter Series
Hidalgo
Hitler and the Rise of Evil
Hoodwinked
Hooligans
Hot Shots 1 & 2
Hotel Rwanda
Ice Age 1 & 2
In the name of the father
Infernal Affairs 1,2 & 3 (Hong Kong, Original of "The Departed")
Initial D
James Bond Movies
Joyeux Noel
K-Pax
L.A.Confidential
Layer Cake
Life is Beautiful
Lonely Hearts
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Matrix Trilogy
Monsters Inc
Motorcycle Diaries
Munich
My Sassy Girl (Korean, Original of "Neal & Nikki")
Nacho Libre
No Man's Land
Notting Hill
Pans Labyrinth
Paradise Now (Israel)
Pirates of the Caribbean Series
Princess Mononoke (Anime)
Rabbit Proof Fence (Australia)
Ran (Japanese, By Akira Kurosawa)
Rear Window
Renaissance (French Anime, Very Different Graphics)
Road to Perdition
Scary Movie Series
Seven Samurai (Japanese)
Shrek 1 & 2
Sin City
Snatch
Spirited Away (Anime)
Star Wars Series
Syriana
The 5th Element
The Classic (Korean, Very sad movie)
The Good, the Bad & the Ugly
The Hidden Fortress (Japanese)
The Hobbit (Anime, the beginning of The Lord of the Rings) 
The Illusionist
The Incredibles
The Last King of Scotland
The Lost City
The Polar Express
The Proposition
The Shawshank Redemption
The Tiger & the Snow (Italy)
The Treasure of Sierra Madre (B & W)
They Call Me Trinity
To Kill A Mockingbird
Trinity is Still My Name
Troy
Tsotsi (South Africa, Oscar Winner)
Vampire Hunder D-Bloodlust (Anime)
Volver
Walk the Line
Wallace & Gromit (Anime)
World Trade Center
X-Men Trilogy


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption (No 2 movie on IMDB)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0111161/

The Pursuit of Happyness - This one is simply superb! I've been recommending everyone to watch it. Its a real life story about a self made millionaire.. Simply superb. I can bet this will change the way you look at LIFE. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/


----------



## mail2and (Feb 13, 2007)

Jane Bhi Do Yaaron(My favourite movie)

Hrishikesh Mukherjee Movies:

Golmaal
Anand
Mili
Guddi
Bawarchi

The rest:

Dhoop(Real Story)
Black Friday(Real Story)
Dor
Maine Gandhi Ko Nahi Mara
Khosla Ka Ghosla
Amar Akbar Anthony
Hyderabad Blues 1 and 2
Gangajal
Gardish
Maqbool
My Brother Nikhil
Omkara
Infernal Affairs- The Departed is a copy of this movie
15 Park Avenue- One of the most Brilliant Endings
Shwaas- Marathi Movie made inside 30 lakhs. Brilliant, to say the least.
Shadows of Time- Another movie with a brilliant ending
Wedded Bliss


----------



## unni (Feb 13, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> The Pursuit of Happyness - This one is simply superb! I've been recommending everyone to watch it. Its a real life story about a self made millionaire.. Simply superb. I can bet this will change the way you look at LIFE. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/


 Yeah. Its an amazing movie. I was all the time praying for a good ending while I was watching it.  Its great to see such movies from Hollywood, which I thought was full of aliens, super heroes and such things that you don't see in daily life, plus some sweet animations. Because of The Pursuit of Happiness, I will try to watch most of the movies that you guys have so far recommended. My recommendations include

-all the animations so far said +
-Chicken Run : clay-mation (about a group of chickens trying to escape from their coop
-Chicken Little: just because it has chickens acting in it 
-GodFather 1,2,3: I like 1 & 3

I can't remember any more now. Will do an updatedb while on bed.



			
				Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> pirate of silicon valley (about apple, microsoft, ibm, zerox, and a guy who sold his os @just 50k$ to bill and later bill made millions with it (MSDOS))


  Thanks for this info. Never heard about this before. I will certainly watch this tomorrow.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2007)

I remembered one more: Cars.. Hehe.. A VERY sweet movie.. 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0317219/

I was watching the making of Cars the other day.. And there the director was speaking about the film.. He said, after the first screening, someone came upto him and said "marvelous film.. after about 15 minutes.. i even forgot that they were just cars!".. The director said that was the best compliment he had ever recieved


----------



## nix (Feb 14, 2007)

err....guys, pls dont recommend movies like terminator 2 or matrix coz we've all seen them right. and do provide a description so we know what we're gonna see.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 14, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> No Man's Land was a great, great movie. I agree.
> 
> But I think Amelie should have won instead.



I haven't watched Amelie so I can't say. I saw only about first 30min.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

=>Police Academy

Description- Comedy from Start to end (only for Adults)


----------



## desertwind (Feb 14, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Jane Bhi Do Yaaron(My favourite movie)
> 
> Hrishikesh Mukherjee Movies:
> 
> ...



This is a great list. Even though i'm yet to see a couple of them.

Maine Gandhi Ko Nahin Mara and Shwaas was excellent movies.


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> =>Police Academy
> 
> Description- Comedy from Start to end (only for Adults)


 I've seen it.tis gr8 yaar! plus they've got part-2,3,4 etc..zomg when will i see?


but u ppl know-*we dont have video cd/dvd parlours in Kerala now* even no street sellers can be seen in Cochin.one IPS officer(Hrishi Raj Singh) and the local film industry is behind  banning Video shops for accusing of distributing pirated stuff.even copyrighted master cd/dvd cant be redistributed,such a misery. i know in other states there is no restrictions in selling but why in Kerala?
now i heard,this moser baer company is trying distributing their DVDs and vcds here..._sub golmaal here in kerala.
_why?they should first raid for pirated windows os;not vcd's whose legality is not yet correctly known
read:
*www.indianexpress.com/story/18226.html


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 14, 2007)

err.. Nix, no need of details maan... that'ld make the post real long.
Just google for the movie with "movie:<movie name>" to get results. For eg.. Police Academy


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 14, 2007)

My Recomendations :-

1. First $ 20 Million Is The Hardest
2. The Librarian ( Both The Parts )
3. Ghost Busters ( Both The Parts )
4. Troy
5. Paycheck
6. Back To The Future ( All 3 Parts )
7. Illusionist 
8. We Are Marshall
9. Accepted
10. A Bug's Life
11. THE GUARDIAN
12. SCHOOL FOR SCOUNDRELS
13. RESIDENT EVIL ( Both The Parts )
14. THE VILLAGE
15. Invincible
16. Ocean Eleven
17. Ocean Tweleve
18. The Departed
19. Pursuit Of Happyness
20. LEAGUE OF AN EXTRAORDINARY GENTLEMAN


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 14, 2007)

*All Guys: It would have been better if you guys posted on the same lines as Old ~Phenom~ suggested. And what the fun in putting all the movies you have ever seen as the best movies. may be the best 3-4 movies would be good idea.*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 14, 2007)

^^yeah.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 15, 2007)

I completely agree with hailgautam and ~Phenom~

This thread looks like a ImDB.com Website 

Post only 5 movies max in a single post and only those which you feel 
are the best of the best


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 10, 2007)

2 Hindi movies of the yesteryears that I love absolutely: 

*Movie Name:* Anand - 1970
*Language:* Hindi
*Genre:* Drama/Comedy
*Starring:*Rajesh Khanna as Anand Saigal, Amitav Bachhan as Dr Bhaskar aka Babu Moshai
*Director:*Hrishikesh Mukherji

*Small Review:* Anand is the story of two friends, Rajesh Khanna and Amitabh Bachchan. Rajesh Khanna is terminall ill with cancer. When his doctor friend (Amitabh) comes to know of this he marvels at 'Anand's' zest for life. There is no sign of imminent death in him. He laughs and makes everybody laugh.

Somewhere inside, Anand is lonely, he is aware of his fate, but tries to live every moment fully. He brushes off fear and enjoys gifts of nature -- the sun, moon, breeze, twilight and laughter.

It is only in laughter that he breathes his last. The film deals with the inevitable end, death, and yet breathes life in such a morbid subject with lively performances and great songs. Anand is, Rajesh Khanna's best film to date (Shamelessly Copy/Pasted from: ApunkaChoice.com)

*What I Like:* The Jest for life of Anand, the Songs. 

*Trivia:*
Dedicated to Raj Kapoor with whom Hrishikesh Mukherjee started his movie career as an editor.
'Mehmood' advised Amitabh Bachchan to grab a secondary role alongside the then heartthrob Rajesh Khanna in the film, saying, "All you need to do is feed off Khanna, the rest will take care of itself."
Originally, Hrishikesh Mukherjee had envisioned Shashi Kapoor, the brother of Raj Kapoor, for the role of Anand. He wanted Raj Kapoor himself, but he had just recovered from his illness and Mukherjee couldn't bear to see him die on the screen, since he had almost died in real life. In any case, Shashi Kapoor was not eager for the role, so Rajesh Khanna got it - it remains his most memorable role with Aradhana (1969) and Amar Prem (1971).
Hrishikesh Mukherjee brought back Salil Choudhury , whose career had reached a cul-de-sac after spending a term in jail on a murder charge, and Yogesh , a then-forgotten lyricist. Their careers revived significantly after the film.
The term "Babu Moshai" means "great gentleman." Raj Kapoor often affectionately addressed Hrishikesh Mukherjee with this term, just as Anand addresses Bannerjee.
(Shamelessly Copy/Pasted from: IMDB)
This is only one of 2 movies where Rajesh Khanna and Amithabh Bachhan worked together.
-------------------------------------------===============------------------------------------------------
*
Movie Name:* Bawarchi - 1972
*Language:* Hindi
*Genre:* Drama/Comedy
*Starring:*Rajesh Khanna as Raghu (Bawarchi), Jaya Bhaduri as Krishna Sharma 
*Director:*Hrishikesh Mukherji

*Small Review:* Squabbling Sharma family has a dubious reputation of not having any cook last there for more than a few months. Word spreads out about this family to such an extent that no person wants to be employed as a cook in this household, ironically named Shanti Nivas. Then one day a young man named Raghu offers to work as a cook, and he is hired. Raghu quickly gets a grip on his job and on each of the family members, and soon the squabbles and arguments come to an end. And then the Sharmas find the family jewels and Raghu missing. .....(Shamelessly Copy/Pasted from IMDB)

*Trivia:*The film has no title cards. Instead the titles and credits are narrated using a voice over by Amitabh Bachchan. (Shamelessly Copy/pasted from : IMDB)

*What I Like:* It teaches how to live life. Tells you that the real fun is in living every moment of it and without looking out for that greatest happiness which will never come.


----------



## squid (Mar 10, 2007)

Movie Name: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) (Clint Eastwood)
Language: English
Genre:Action

Movie Name: Payback (1999) Melgibson
Language: English
Genre:Action

Movie Name: Running Scared (2006)
Language: English
Genre:Thriller


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 10, 2007)

hey recently watched 
*The Perfume*
lang: english

A completely diff story plot that u can ever imagine..
Story of a guy who makes a perfume by killing dozens of
gals thru their body...and the final perfume created was
a hell...it was hard to believe the seen when he opens
the bottle of perfume---  secret 

must watch.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 11, 2007)

I like Teen comedies. here is my list of recommendations for those who like this kinds of movies:
1.	American Pie 1-4
2.	Van Wilder
3.	Grandma’s Boy
4.	10 things I hate about you
5.	Raise your voice
6.	Meet the fockers
7.	50 first date
8.	She is the man
9.	Serendipity
10.	Freaky Friday
11.	How to lose a guy in 10 days
12.	The longest weekend
13.	For richer or poorer
14.	American beauty (bit different)
15.	Eurotrip
16.	Not another teen movie
17.	Hitch
18.	Clueless
19.	Mean girls
20.	A lot like love
21.	Napoleon dynamite
22.	Wedding singer
23.	Wedding crashers

may be i missed some. if you guys know some, plz lemme know..


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 11, 2007)

where r the 
Roadtrip 
and
Boattrip

and
american pie 5 (naked mile must watch)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 11, 2007)

Troy
The Guardian
Resident Evil 
The Village
League Of An Extraordinary Gentleman
Contantine
Van Helsing
The Fast And The Furious, 2fast 2furious,the Fast And The Furious:tokyo Drift  
X-men
Terminator
Ghost Rider


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 11, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> where r the
> Roadtrip
> and
> Boattrip
> ...



ya roadtrip i forgot. i dont feel AP 5 is worth to watch. there is no story at all. If they thought putting bunch of naked chick would make a move as good as AP1, 2 then they are wrong. AP franchise should be shout down.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 11, 2007)

Guys follow the format:
*
Movie Name:
Language:
Genre:*such as thriller, comedy, action, horror.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 11, 2007)

upcoming movie 300 and transformers..and ve u watched the trailor.


----------



## anubhavj1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Somehow I think the Quentin Tarantino movies are not making the list.

I'd like to recommend some.

Kill Bill Vol. 1
*ring - Uma Thurman , Lucy Liu
Awesome action flick. But got some gore as well but still very much worth a watch.

Kill Bill Vol. 2
*ring - Uma Thurman
Continuation of the first. Hasn't got that much action. But has the typically Tarantino touch in the dialogues and story.

Pulp Fiction
*ing - Bruce Wilis , Samuel Jackson , John Travolta , Uma Thurman
Nice movie supposed to be the best black comedy of all time. I'll just say that it is very different from whatever you've watched . And very good theme song.

Reservoir Dogs
*ing - Q Tarantino, Tim Roth
The inspiration behind Kaante. 5 strangers team up for a crime and then something goes wrong.

BTW just need to ask whether there is a thread for nice documentary movies as well.

And if you like the above you can try Sin City which I also haven't watched as yet.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 13, 2007)

My two cents:, these are my favourites.

Movie name: Jai Baba Felunath (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joi_Baba_Felunath)
Language: Bengali
Genre: Mystery/Detective story

Movie name: Sonar Kella (an absolute classic) (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonar_Kella)
Language: Bengali
Genre: Mystery/Detective story

Movie name: Pather Panchali (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pather_Panchali)) /Aparajito (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aparajito)/Apur sansar (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apur_Sansar)
Genre: Drama
Language: Bengali

Movie name: North by North-West
Genre: Thriller/Action
Language: English

Movie name: E.T. The extra terrestrial
Genre: Drama/action/children's movies
Language: English

Movie name: Jurassic Park
Genre: Action
Language: English

Movie name: Meet the parents
Genre: Comedy
Language: English

Movie name: Golmaal (the old one)
Genre: Comedy
Language: Hindi

Movie name: What Lies Beneath
Genre: Horror
Language: English

Movie name: The ring
Genre: Horror
Language: English

Movie name: Juon-the grudge
Genre: Horror
Language: English

Movie name: Pearl Harbor
Genre: Action
Language: English

Movie name: Schindler's List
Genre: Drama
Language: English

Movie name: Kal Ho Naa Ho
Genre: Drama/love story
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Black Hawk Down
Genre: Action
Language: English

Movie name: Gupi Gain Baga Bain
Genre: Drama/musical
Language: Bengali

Movie name: Dil Chahta Hai
Genre: Drama
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Lakshya
Genre: Drama/action
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Gangajaal
Genre: Drama/action
Language: Hindi

Movie name: The Mummy
Genre: Horror/action
Language: English

Movie name: Hera Pheri
Genre: Comedy
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Raju Ban Gaya Gentleman
Genre: Drama
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Mr.India
Genre: Drama
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Fanaa
Genre: Drama/action
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Rang de basanti
Genre: Drama
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Lagaan
Genre: Drama
Language: Hindi

Movie name: Sholay (who can ever forget this...)
Genre: Action/drama
Language: Hindi

There are tons of other classics, it will go on for pages. But I have cited few of my own favs. Hope you like it.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 13, 2007)

so many names,where will i get all these?


----------



## chicha (Mar 13, 2007)

1. Movie: The departed
   G    : Action,suspense

2. Movie: Matrix 1,2,3
   G    : Action,sci-fi

3. Movie: BraveHeart
   G    : Action,history

4. Movie: Lord of the rings 1,2,3 
   G    : Action,Drama,Romance,Fantasy

5. Movie: The rock 
   G    : Action

6. Movie: Analyze this and Analyze that
   G    : Super comady


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2007)

Sin City (Get at least a DVD quality of this one...if not HD


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 20, 2007)

any movie starring mallika sherawat/salman khan....wats da point of dis thrd, there r so many....


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 20, 2007)

whats d point of your comment if you cant recommend any..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 21, 2007)

Recently I watched a movie called A Very long Engagement. Great movie ...


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 21, 2007)

*Forrest Gump, American Beauty, Cleopatra*


----------



## saurav29 (Mar 21, 2007)

AS GOOD AS IT GETS.......
Genre: Comedy???

Watched it 20 or more times memorized almost all its Dialogues 
Fav... Movie Must watch...
... If you stare at someone hard enough you will notice their humanity...

Peace
Raj

  And  +1 For Sincity Atleast in DVD format...if not HD...


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 21, 2007)

Just watched this movie yesterday ..awesome ..based on a real story 

Escape from Alcatraz [1978] 
Genre : Thriller .
A brilliant mastermind plot to escape from the toughest prison of America..Alcatraz ....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ 
Yes.. it's awesome movie. Clint rocked in it. I have also listed that movie in Prison Break Movie list. 

in fact you can see many things are lifted from this movie to the popular TV show Prison Break.


----------



## chicha (Mar 21, 2007)

cactus flower
 comedy very old movie.

 the party
 comedy
 (its a hollywood movie with some indian actor, who makes a fool of himself,
   WATCH IT ONLY IF YOU ARE BROADMINDED)
again very old movie.


 blood diamond (do not watch it if you own a real diamond else sit back and 
                            see how the world suffers not very far from here)


----------



## techtronic (Mar 21, 2007)

The Rock - Sean Connery, Ed Harris, Nicolas Cage​


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 24, 2007)

^^ Have already watched almost all the english movies listed above. Most are just crude fun.

My personal fave... Gattaca.
Stong acting from all the protagonists. Really very high on emotion and inspiration ;')

EDIT: I am a gr8 fan of noir cinema. Recommendations?
Oh, also read the graphic novel of V for vendetta.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 24, 2007)

Movie name: The Sea Inside (Mar adentro)

Language: Spanish (English subtitles)
Genre: Drama - Based on Euthanasia and CADASIL

Best foriegn language film Oscar - 2005 i think

The movie beats any Hollywood movie in acting/direction/script/background score.

Watch it to believe it.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 24, 2007)

Blood diamond, 300


----------



## sumeetindia (Mar 25, 2007)

Any body here who hates movies like SAW!!!
The movie is a complete piece of sh*t!!

btw In recent movies I liked ghostrider


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw is meant for people with sick minds with nothing better to do than to watch people mutilating themselves in ways that hurt the mind. There is no point in watching them, and each new installment is worse than the previous.

Ghostrider I have yet to watch..


----------



## techtronic (Mar 26, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Saw is meant for people with sick minds with nothing better to do than to watch people mutilating themselves in ways that hurt the mind. There is no point in watching them, and each new installment is worse than the previous.
> 
> Ghostrider I have yet to watch..



There is nothing wrong in watching movies like Saw Trilogy
They just belong to a genre called Horror
​


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 26, 2007)

Have u seen 300

its too gud(see animation)


----------



## dissel (Mar 27, 2007)

*FeedBack*

Thanks for suggesting Police Academy....I got all 7 parts recently,
Still I only watch the 1st part....Nice Comedy....Thanks.


----------



## Sykora (Mar 27, 2007)

Recommendations I can take off the top of my head :

Movie : Twelve Angry Men
*ing : Henry Fonda, E.G. Marshall,...
Genre : Crime,

This movie is testament to the fact that one doesn't need fancy effects, or anything other than a good storyline and good acting to make a great movie. It's black and white, it's set in a single room, and it grips you from start to finish. (IMDB#15)

Movie : Enemy of the State
*ing : Will Smith, Gene Hackman
Genre : Action-ish

Another movie I can see again and again. The theme is simply too relevant to shrug away.

Of course I've got more, I'll have to think of them though.


----------



## tango_cash (Apr 10, 2007)

here are some romantic movies i really liked.they are all in english except the two which are in hindi.

*www.postsmile.com/img/love2/26.gif*www.postsmile.com/img/love2/26.gif*www.postsmile.com/img/love2/26.gif

no particular order

1. A Walk To Remember 

2. 50 First Dates

3. Serendipity

4. Love Actually

5. Pretty Women

6. The Notebook                                         

7.  Mannequin(1st part)

8.  Notting Hill

9.  How To Loose A Guy In Ten Days

10. It Was a amol Palekar movie in which he learns from ashok kumar how to _patao_ the girl he likes.good lite and sweet movie.

11. a movie featuring faroque shekh and deepti nawal _ Miss Chamko wali_

12. Return to Me

13. Just Like Heaven

14. Kate & Leopold

15. City of Angels

16. Addicted to Love

17. I.Q

18. The Terminal

19. Forrest Gump

20. Women In Red 

if u know more movies of similar type tell me.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 10, 2007)

Deja Vu - Denzel Washington
Blood Diamond - Leonardo Di Caprio, Jennifer Connelly
The Good Shepherd - Matt Damon, Angelina Jolie


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 10, 2007)

Blood Diamond - Very good..!!
The Green Mile - Excellent movie..!!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 10, 2007)

I found good shepherd to be boring and slow. Didn't complete the movie. Leonardo deserved Best actor for his performance in Blood Diamond.


----------



## int86 (Apr 10, 2007)

tango_cash said:
			
		

> movie featuring faroque shekh and deepti nawal _ Miss Chamko wali_
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its chasme-badoor


----------



## blueshift (Apr 10, 2007)

300 is the best historic movie I saw. 

I watched Ghostrider. It was just ok for the first time. I never want to see it again.

From the old movies, Malena is an excellent movie. It was shown in Star Movies long time back.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ Monica Bellucci...yum yum.


----------



## joey_182 (Apr 11, 2007)

Namaste London

Scary movie-all parts please..
(i love comedy and i love to go beyond limits)

Matrix(for action nd graphic lovers)

Ice age2(for animation lovers)


----------



## dissel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Recommendation*

Still No one mention this,Those movie already telecast in Star Movies/HBO many times.

Movie Name:- The Pianist
Genres:-Art/Foreign, Drama, Adaptation, Biopic and War
Running Time:2 hrs. 29 min.
Release Date:- December 27th, 2002 (LA/NY)

Movie Name:-The Perfect Storm
Genres:-Action/Adventure, Drama, Thriller and Adaptation
Running Time:-2 hrs. 9 min.
Release Date:-June 30, 2000 Nationwide
____________________________________

*Confirm Please*
I recently got Sin City, Can any one please confirm is it Black & White ?
____________________________________

*Feed Back*
People with weak nerve don't watch SAW-3...

The Pursuit of Happiness...A really must watch movie...Thanks for recommending here.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course Sin City is black and white. But with that magical splash of deep reds and blues.... The beauty if Sin City is its unrealistic atmosphere...


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 11, 2007)

> I recently got Sin City, Can any one please confirm is it Black & White ?



Yes its made in black and white because of large violence shown in it..even blood spills come as white fountain...heads chopping , killing, wolf eating a man ..its too much gory and violence..just watched it half yesterday


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 11, 2007)

U guys forgot Swordfish and Thank you for smoking. Matrix is a personal best though


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 11, 2007)

Movie: Beyond Enemy Lines
*ing: Owen Wilson
Genre:Action[English]

Movie: I,Robot
*ing: Will Smith
Genre:Action

Movie: Independence Day
*ing: Will Smith
Genre: Sci-Fi, Action


----------



## yoursfriend (Apr 11, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.



really it is very interesting it is must for every1 of u if u miss it then u really miss something which should not be missed
i m fan of michel scofield he is best character in any series that i ever seen in my life till yet so guys dnt miss it................
It is beyond your imagination


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 11, 2007)

Watched 300 yesterday...!! Wow... It was excellent.. I went with no expectations, and found it to be amazing...!! Don't miss it..!


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2007)

*Movie Name: Terminator 2 Judgement Day 
Language: English
Genre: Action *

*Movie Name: Open Season
Language: English
Genre: Comedy *

*Movie Name: The Wild
Language: English
Genre: Comedy *


----------



## dtox (Apr 11, 2007)

my recommendations: Fight club , sin city.. best movies EVER!!


----------



## xbonez (Apr 11, 2007)

must watchs: blood diamond, united93 (both r hard hitting movies), farenheit 9/11, munich, irobot, cars and of course matrix trilogy. also for sheer wit and humor, watch ice age 1and2


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 11, 2007)

>Sixth Sense (1999) : suspense thriller of all time
>Terminator 2&3
>I Robot
>American pie
>The Mummy n M ret
>Matrix(all)
>Predator
>Gladiator (2000)
>Bad Boys II

Hindi
>Munnabhai MBBS
>Dhoom 2

Malayalam
>The Truth
>Commissioner  
>Rasathanthram
>Kalapani

Tamil 
>Anniyan
>Gajani
>Pokeri

Harry Potter : the only time i went asleep in a theater.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by webgenius
Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.

---------
Prison break has gone down in the second season. Its just beating around the bush...


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 12, 2007)

> 10. It Was a amol Palekar movie in which he learns from ashok kumar how to patao the girl he likes.good lite and sweet movie.



It is Chup Chup Ke.. A nice movie.. Even me too like it!!


----------



## dissel (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for confirming color matter.

*Recommendation* (Still no one mention AFAIK)

Movie Name :- The Italian Job
Genres :- Action/Adventure, Drama and Crime/Gangster
Running Time :- 1 hr. 44 min.
Release Date :-	May 30, 2003
Distributors :- Paramount Pictures

Already telecasted in HBO.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay here's my latest recommendation: Perfume, the story of a Murderer. 

IMDB it and check out blurb. I got ESiR's 720p HD version but even otherwise, i think the movie itself is amazing with a solid score...


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 14, 2007)

Movie Name: Bheja Fry
Language: Hindi
Genre:Comedy

I saw the first day first show. This is a low budget movie, but the film is an out and out comedy.  The story superb, but the screenplay is a bit sloppy at places. The story and the comedy which unfolds in the first 10 min will make you laugh till the end. I bet you would come out of the theater laughing. Rajat Kapur and Vinay Pathak do a great job, while Ranvir Shenoy overacts and Milind Soman is miserable as ever.

The bad acting in some scenes apart, the movie is a must watch and will be interesting to the multiplex viewers. I will give 4/5.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Movie Name: The Devil Wears Prada
Language: English
Genre:Comedy

In New York, the simple and naive just-graduated in journalism Andrea Sachs is hired to work as the second assistant of the powerful and sophisticated Miranda Priestly, the ruthless and merciless executive of the Runway fashion magazine. Andrea dreams to become a journalist and faces the opportunity as a temporary professional challenge. The first assistant Emily advises Andrea about the behavior and preferences of their cruel boss, and the stylist Nigel helps Andrea to dress more adequately for the environment. Andrea changes her attitude and behavior, affecting her private life and the relationship with her boyfriend Nate, her family and friends. In the end, Andrea learns that life is made of choices. (IMDB)

Why I recommend the movie- I did the same thing and was finding it difficult to justify till I saw this movie. Thank god I saw this movie.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 14, 2007)

Series - The Band Of Brothers

Movies - Gone In 60 Seconds, Con-Air, Face-Off, 
 Final Destination Trilogy​


----------



## als2 (Apr 14, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> It is Chup Chup Ke.. A nice movie.. Even me too like it!!



its not Chup Chup Ke it is CHOTI SI BAAT


----------



## salils (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok here is the whole list.....
1. Saving Private Ryan- Tom Hanks, Matt Demon
2. Forrest Gump- Tom Hanks
3. Prestige- oscar nominated for 2006
4. A Beautiful Mind - Russel
5. Good Will Hunting- Superb
6. The Illusionist- nominated in 2006
7.Braveheart- Male Gibson(very good one)
8.The Patriot- Male Gibson
9. Schindler's List - old is gold on hitler v/sjews
10.Godfather I,II,III -I & II are 10/10
11.Goodfellas- on the gangsters life
12. Casino- Robert de niro
13. Departed - for leonardo & matt
14. Aviator- lionardo is superb
15. Philadelphia- Tom Hanks
16. CAST AWAY - Tom Hanks (really good one)
17. **** OCTOBER SKY *****-- this is really a good work
18. Donnie Brasco- Al pacino,Johnny Depp
19.Seven-Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman
20.****SHAWSHANK REDEMPTION***---- OScar winner
21.Green Mile--Tom Hanks
22.Silance Of the lambs- anthony hopkins
23.A few good man-- jack nicolson,tom cruise
24.Blood Diamond-leonardo de caprio
25.Heat -- Al pacino
26. RAINMAN-Tom Cruise
27.Gladiator
28.The Wild(very good cartoon movie)
29.Happy Feat(again a cartoon stuff)
30.Enemy at the gates(world war theme)--judd law
31.The insider-al pacino
32. The Good Shephard- Matt Damon
33. Artificial Intelligence-- (director of jurassic park)
34. The Sixth Sense-- Bruce Willis
35.Ocen's 11 (only)
36.Mystic River--Tim Robbins,Sea Pan
37.Bourne Identity--matt damon
38.born supremacy--matt damon
39.SWADES-- Classic work of indian cinema
40.Cold mountain
41. No man's land
42.Passion of the chist--work by male gibson

still more to come.........

300 is a ****, also that sincity as they are based on novel of frank millar...


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Apr 14, 2007)

tv series heroes.   damn good.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2007)

> Series - The Band Of Brothers


The best World War II story out there...


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 14, 2007)

@salils- Very good list. Made my job easier. Thanks


----------



## webgenius (Apr 14, 2007)

Don't miss RESIDENT EVIL and DEJA VU. These two are damn good. Will be definitely worth your time.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 15, 2007)

DejaVu is too good... I didn't xpect this story when I saw the ads... Turned out to b a scientific thriller.... a real piece of work... must watch....
The leading lady looked xactly like Halle Barry. I thought her to b so.. with a new hairdo or somethin... But then doubts crept in as the movie moved on.. & finally the names @ the end gave her out. Some Paula Burton or so....


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmm...I was wondering whether to get Deja Vu... now I will.


----------



## hailgautam (Apr 15, 2007)

saw eragon stupid movie


----------



## tango_cash (Apr 16, 2007)

*www.postsmile.com/img/emotions/88.gif*www.postsmile.com/img/emotions/88.gifBHEJA FRY*www.postsmile.com/img/emotions/88.gif*www.postsmile.com/img/emotions/88.gif*www.postsmile.com/img/emotions/88.gif


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 16, 2007)

Titanic : Good love story : made me cry.

Dead or Alive : Girls doing DHishum Dhishum.

Harry Potter : (Can't resist to write his name once in everyday on this forum)

Ocean 11 : Casino Robbery (Dhoom stole idea from this movie.)

Happy Feet : U will enjoy it.


----------



## iMav (Apr 16, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> the departed ........... just f*ckin watch it


 i find infernal affairs a hell lot more ...



as far as my recemondations wud b more or less a compilation of movies already posted:



oceans 11 &12 (will add 13 shortly)
beautiful mind
butterfly effect
final destination
bad boys 2
gladiator
 ... damn thr are so many cant even remmebr


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2007)

Just watched Pans Labyrinth (El Labrinto eh Fauno or something like that). A nice adventure fairy tale movie with some intense scenes here and there. Anyone who liked Narnia would find this one a one-up on that. 

Rating: 7.8/10


----------



## xbonez (Apr 16, 2007)

tell me some really good horror movies like exorcist, exorcism of emily rose. i've seen omen and the ring


----------



## desertwind (Apr 16, 2007)

The Namesake, Brilliant movie.

Reviewed at my blog.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 16, 2007)

Just watched 300.
Amazing. Action was good. But a bit imaginative.


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 16, 2007)

Apocalypto is great!!


----------



## iMav (Apr 16, 2007)

finally watched  the pursuit of happyness .... amazing movie ... just tells u aint the 1 with the whole world's problems on ur shoulder


----------



## Chirag (Apr 16, 2007)

Bheja Fry
Pursuit of Happyness

Really nice movies.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 16, 2007)

has any one seen *Crazy Boys of the Games* (1980's)

i dont know the name for sure, but its about 4-5 guys (idiots) & the Movie is FUN from start to END 

there's a scene, where these guys on Mopeds ask for "direction" to somewhere, the Cop tells them to go straight (follow the road), so they go staright , no turns, just straight, they go thru a parked  VAN at a park, over the food of picnic'ers....so on.

has anyone seen this movie?


----------



## Apollo (Apr 16, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> tell me some really good horror movies like exorcist, exorcism of emily rose. i've seen omen and the ring


_Carrie
The Grudge
The Amityville Horror
Exorcist: The Beginning
Ring II
..._

Some of the movies that I'd recommend - which I don't see being named by others here - are:
_Good Will Hunting
Seabiscuit
Patch Adams
A Few Good Men
Cinderella Man
Good Night, And Good Luck
Munich
Capote
Scent of a Woman
_

And a whole lot more...


----------



## EagerBeaver (Apr 16, 2007)

Dhoom2 and Vivah


----------



## goobimama (Apr 18, 2007)

Guys, I just finished watching this movie even though I have a paper tomorrow and I haven't studied anything. Its called "Pirates of the Silicon Valley". Aayush was kind enough to send me that movie by mail, and I must say it just got me hooked. Its about Steve Jobs and Bill Gates and how they changed the computer industry...


----------



## gdx_m (Apr 18, 2007)

EagerBeaver said:
			
		

> Dhoom2 and Vivah



Is there any more worst movies you can think of??


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 18, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> has any one seen *Crazy Boys of the Games* (1980's)
> 
> i dont know the name for sure, but its about 4-5 guys (idiots) & the Movie is FUN from start to END
> 
> ...


  Ya... I remember..! And the Noodles eating competition..  

"Gods must be crazy" is also hilarious..!


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 12, 2007)

Hey guys.... do you know any movies similar to sin city? I mean that black and white unrealistic environment and the intermediate splashes of colour and all..... Loved it.... Are there any other such good movies???

By the way... My list is not ready yet.... is big...


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 12, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> tell me some really good horror movies like exorcist, exorcism of emily rose. i've seen omen and the ring


u likd exorcist? i don remember wat was near to horror in dat muvi. lol

newez, my list includes:

(these two r miles above d rest 4 me)
titanic
lotr trilogy

odrs include:

horror: dark water (by hideo nakata,hez d king of makng horrors,i loved dis muvi)

romantic:if only ( if ne1 of u is evn a ltl romatic den 99 % i can say r d chances dat ull nt b abl to stop urslf frm cryng + hum tum + EDIT: gangster

action:4 day way it RE-defined action

comedy: well,scary movies( well u kno dem),+ hera pheri(1st part was insanely hillarious),+ jane bhi do yaaro( a class act)

patriotic:without a doubt, RDb (4 d way it kind of ignitd indian youth)

EDIT:n black...dis is 1 bollywood muvi wch is out of dis wrld,wch really had d potential to bag d oscar....superb...awesome...don kno y many ppl don lik dis muvi(if in any case it is required 4 recognition)

will edit d post wen i recall more


----------



## Who (May 12, 2007)

No one mentioned 12 monkeys 

 that movie is so awesome , its one of the best movie i have seen in a long time...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 12, 2007)

I saw 
"Bheja Fry" , "She's the Man" 
yesterday , both are good time pass movies.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 12, 2007)

Just downloaded and watched Driving Lessons.
Good movie...
Kinda cool...
Really liked the acting of Rupert.


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

Could you guys recommend me some good courtroom drama movies? For example, _A Few Good Men_ is a very good and famous courtroom drama movie.

Another category of movies I love is those that are full of absolutely well written, sharp dialogue; preferably witty. So, any recommendations?


----------



## Sourabh (May 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Could you guys recommend me some good courtroom drama movies? For example, _A Few Good Men_ is a very good and famous courtroom drama movie.
> 
> Another category of movies I love is those that are full of absolutely well written, sharp dialogue; preferably witty. So, any recommendations?



Have you seen Boston Legal? It's a cool TV show with some courtroom stuff depicting life of some lawyers from a firm. Very funny, sometimes serious, best actors I've ever seen and just amazing dialogues! Mind you a lot of sexual banter!


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

As long as there is no explicit sexuality, it'll suit me just fine. 

But it's a shame that it is a TV show.


----------



## webgenius (May 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Could you guys recommend me some good courtroom drama movies? For example, _A Few Good Men_ is a very good and famous courtroom drama movie.
> 
> Another category of movies I love is those that are full of absolutely well written, sharp dialogue; preferably witty. So, any recommendations?


You can try LIAR LIAR. A few court-room scenes and a good comedy movie.


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 18, 2007)

Few good men rocks.... One of the bests that I have ever seen... As far as other courtroom dramas are concerned.... Seen none like it....

By the way, can someone pease suggest me any movies similar to sin city? That B&W shooting with intermittent colour and all the killing and the environment is just great man.... Any similar ones?


----------



## webgenius (May 18, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> By the way, can someone pease suggest me any movies similar to sin city? That B&W shooting with intermittent colour and all the killing and the environment is just great man.... Any similar ones?


Have you seen 300? It's from the director of sin city himself.

"Prepare for glory!"


----------



## lokhendro (May 18, 2007)

the pianist .... very very very nice movie
walk in the cloud....romantic ---for those who are


----------



## hard_rock (May 18, 2007)

To add:
The Gridiron Gang - Its a real story where the supervisor at the Detention center (place where teen punks who committed crime are kept) shows them a way to lead good and better life by engaging them in football... THE ROCK has played that role.. An inspirational movie...

If you like Survival genre movies then here ae some:
Wrong Turn
The Hostel
The Hills have eyes
The Hitcher ...

All of these are thrilling movies but some have heavy gore in them.

For pure comedy..
Eurotrip : A complete FUN movie..I've never seen such a 100% comedy movie..Only for adults 

Police academy: Only parts 1,2,3 are good... Rest 4,5,6 seems just a time pass movies..Not so entertaining..

Epic: It is mimic of popular movies like NArnia, Superman, Pirates of Carribean.. Main story is based on Narnia story.. A good comedy movie

Scary Movie 4: Again a mimic of War of Worlds, The grudge etc..

Idiocracy: This one you must not miss... It is about how dumber people will be after 500 years... IDIOCRACY will be there instead of DEMOCRACY.. A good entertaining movie


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> You can try LIAR LIAR. A few court-room scenes and a good comedy movie.


Been there. Done that. 

Any other movie, guys?


----------



## piyush gupta (May 18, 2007)

^^Have u watched Schindler'e List  The Good German or i say


Euro trip


or it may be 

Sweet November

all are calssic movies

and the boosting

Enemy of the States
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

No, I haven't watched any of them. Do they feature courtroom dramas with good dialogue?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 18, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^Have u watched Schindler'e List The Good German or i say
> 
> 
> Euro trip
> ...


 

its enemy at the gates not of the gates.


----------



## divyeshashiya (May 18, 2007)

The IMDB Top 250 is the best compiled list of movies out there and believe me not a single movie which I have watched from this list has dissapointed me.I have seen 127 of the 250 films.(Yes,the Godfather truly is the best motion picture ever made!).Have to watch 300,Grindhouse and Hot Fuzz as these are the newcomers in the list.


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> its enemy at the gates not of the gates.


But he said _Enemy of the States_. Now which of the three is the real name?


----------



## piyush gupta (May 18, 2007)

^^Arya

Its enemy of the states *www.imdb.com/title/tt0120660/

and there is another

Enemy at the gates *www.imdb.com/title/tt0215750/

@shri75 vbmenu_register("postmenu_502086", true);  
i m talking about a movie on WWII and u about wil smith both are different movies

These are some of my fav.

Eurp Trip
A very very sexy comedy


Sweet November
Very cutee romentic love story


Enemy at the Gates
Saving Private Ryan
on World War II

Enemy of the states
On future tech. and personal privacy

And if u loves to see world war 2 movies
dont forget to see
Schindler's List
The Good German

About college life and nice courtroom drama
Accepted

about conspiracy
JFK


and latest mastt
bheja Fry

and wanna very very mental and need to understand 
actually u have to see this movie twice to understand what its all about
The Fountain

anything else u wanna ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2007)

it is enemy of the state it has will smith in it gr8 movie


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 18, 2007)

yes I was talking of wwII movie "Enemy At The Gates", one should definately see it, actors-Jude Law, Rachael Weisz and others.


----------



## techtronic (May 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, I haven't watched any of them. Do they feature courtroom dramas with good dialogue?



A Few Good Men is your genre of movie (Tom Cruise, Demi Moore, Jack Nicholson and Kevin Bacon). Superb Movie
Philadelphia is a classic (Denzel Washington, Tom Hanks)


----------



## piyush gupta (May 18, 2007)

yes its too gud yarr


----------



## eggman (May 18, 2007)

Forest Gump  is an awesome movie.....


----------



## Dipen01 (May 19, 2007)

A Few Good Men  

Awesome movie..saw it some 2-3yrs ago.. got it only to checkout performance of tom cruise.. 

I am looking for a movie 

Swimming Upstream...

_(ofcourse i am not asking where can i find it, actually i couldnt find there too )_

Any reviews on it..   (pls dont post IMDB,ROTTENTOMATOES) i want personal reviews


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 19, 2007)

da vinci code

passion of christ

if you dont think its only for children then the chronicles of narnia,

absolute power,

gods must be crazy,

the rock, blood diamond, and others to name........


----------



## clmlbx (May 20, 2007)

Pursuit of happiness
the perfect storm 

This ( above ) both are the best movies I have ever seen .

The guardian
300
ocean 11 
ocean 12 
First $ 20 Million Is The Hardest



ocean 13  ( soon after June 1)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2007)

the bourne series


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 20, 2007)

Blade 3.
Just watched it...


----------



## tgpraveen (May 20, 2007)

CUBE 
Cube 2 : hypercube
Cube 3 : prequel to cube 1

it is just great watch it all.
there are 3 movies in this cult film

it is abt  a grp of ppl who trapped in a cube with lot of traps and they have to escape it. 

Warning there are some scence of flesh ripping and a little bad lang. otherwise great movie.

also recomended event horizion,
abt space ship etc


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 14, 2007)

THE PIANIST ...ultimate movie abt how a pianist survives WWII..real story...excellent movie..made me senti...must watch


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 14, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Could you guys recommend me some good courtroom drama movies? For example, _A Few Good Men_ is a very good and famous courtroom drama movie.
> 
> Another category of movies I love is those that are full of absolutely well written, sharp dialogue; preferably witty. So, any recommendations?



The Runaway Jury. havent watched the movie, but the book by JG is cool.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 14, 2007)

Watched the movie...Actually i like Rachel Weisz and John Cusack acts okey...so didnt get bored..!! but there was nothing spectacular abt movie..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2007)

Grishams' books somehow don't make good movies. 

Btw, I watched Clint Eastwoods _Letters from Iwo Jima_. Amazing movie. Much better than Flags of our Fathers. Its in Japanese, but its really good... So much so that I watched half the movie when I downloaded the 2CD dvdrip, then realized it was good and downloaded a 6.5GB HD DVDrip...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^
U seem to be on fast connection 

well i dint like Flags of our Father...was expecting a lot from that movie..!! dunno its the worst war movie in my list..!!


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 14, 2007)

Movie-patch adams
cast-Robin williams
Genre-comedy witha message


----------



## prateekparihar (Jun 14, 2007)

american pie series


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2007)

Not really. Regular 256kbpsUL. That too not used during office hours. Yeah, it takes me some days.... [I have a friend who also downloads normal DVDrips so the load is off me]. Waiting for Home1000 plan to take effect next month.

Don't go by Flags of our Fathers. Its boring and slow and has no point to it.


----------



## shri (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you for Smoking : Great dialogue , screenplay.
Inside Man : Best ever bank robbery


----------



## superman (Jun 24, 2007)

some recent movies..tht i watched....and i feel its gud..so i recommend tht u should also watch them.....
88 minutes[2006]
appocalypto[2006]
flyboyz[2006]
freedom writers[2007]....***** a must watch...one of the greatest movies in recent times...
hannibal rising[2006]
letters from iwo jima[2006]
little children[2006]
pan,s labyrinth[2006]
the last king of scotland[2006]..another ***** movie......
the pusrsuit of happyness.....i think***** is not enough for this movie....
bridge to terabithia[2006]
shooter[2007].... watch these movies..i guarantee u that u wont be dissapointed..aftr watching them....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 25, 2007)

Watched The Departed last night .. 10 / 10 .. Must watch movie .. .


----------



## techtronic (Jun 26, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Watched The Departed last night .. 10 / 10 .. Must watch movie .. .


If you see the original movie -Infernal Affairs *www.imdb.com/title/tt0338564/, you would give it (20/10)
Departed was just a copy 

 Crimson Tide - Another ulti movie starring Denzel and Hackman​


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw NEXT [2007]  by Nicholas Cage yesterday. A good movie!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 26, 2007)

Just completed the SAW Trilogy, and i must say, they are good.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2007)

Recommended and must see: Cheeni Kum. 

There are Indian movies to watch too in 10 pages!


----------



## techtronic (Jun 28, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Just completed the SAW Trilogy, and i must say, they are good.



Try Final Destination Trilogy next if you havent seen it yet


----------



## assasin (Jun 28, 2007)

just watch:
NEXT
Firewall
The Invisible
Black Friday (only if u get the unedited version)


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2007)

Ghost Rider!!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 28, 2007)

^^this good?



			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> Try Final Destination Trilogy next if you havent seen it yet



Final Destination it shall be then, leme check out Aliens Quadrology(hope i got the term right) first


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2007)

Its not thaat good. But for what people told me *Disgusting* *not worth the way* *bored 10 minutes into it*, I was pleasantly surprised! Excellent visuals though..


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 28, 2007)

^6Final destination is awsome


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2007)

^ Just in case, I was answering the question to how Ghost Rider was..


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 28, 2007)

watch HOT FUZZ *latest* english movie
humour cop

lovely movie


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 28, 2007)

If you like 3d animation and Motivational Movies...

Watch Meet The Robinsons.
Amazing movie. Watched it today morning (as my practical exam is cancelled for today and my net connection was not working, I have no chice but watch anything I had.). It is amazing. Very motivational. "Always go Forward".


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's my List....

Humour: 
Andaz Apna Apna...No match till date......
Eurotrip.....watch for the Robot sequence....

Teen Movie:
The Girl Next Door....Watch for Elisha....no other actress can look so beautiful..

Reality Bites:
Blood Diamond.....watch it & remember it...when u buy that engagemnt Ring..."No hands...No Vote"....what a dialogue

Million Dollar Baby......Clint Eastwood....

Babel......good story tellling.....

Action Drama:
The Departed...great Direction....and I love the background score...."When u r facing a loaded gun....whats da difference?".....

Sholay.....Excellent except for the song sequence........

Zinda.....again good action...Sanjay Dutt's fan u see....

Animation:
Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmaron......Bryan Adams...free....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 29, 2007)

watch hot fuzz. really funny!

89% on the tomatometer


----------



## Liggy (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll try not to repost what other people have (make me wounder if they read what other people have posted)

Michael Moore's SiCKO (good ol american health care)
for those who liked Deja vu , try Primer
Das Experiment (german with english subs) american expirement gone wrong (ordinary people made prisoners and jail gaurds)
PI "A paranoid mathematician searches for a key number that will unlock the universal patterns found in nature"
Madagascar (animation) New York zoo animals want to go to the wild ( the peguins are the best!)
Sphere, The Andromeda Strain (looks like there may be a tv seris comming next year) Congo, The First Great Train Robbery, Disclosure, The 13th Warrior, these are all movies based on books writen by Michael Crichton.
Shrek 3, not as good as the first, but still has it funny parts. 
Perfect Stranger, if you liked beautiful mind you should like this one.
Most movies by Jim Carrey, Truman show was okay, surprised I didn't see Me myself and Irene here.Bruce Almighty, which is better then the new Evan Almighty.
Indiana Jones Trilogy
Dogma and anything with Jay & Silent Bob, is good too.
uhhh I'll get back to you later need going to watch ocean's 13 and Ratatoullie tonight or within the next few days.


***Quotes are taken from the IMDb website***


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 29, 2007)

Ocean's 13 is simply superb... 

Gonna watch 1408 this weekend.. its a horror movie based on a Stephen King novel..!


----------



## blueshift (Jun 29, 2007)

Bheja Fry is better than Munnabhai. Its surely great movie.


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 29, 2007)

saw pirates a few days back......recommendation:  DON'T BOTHER TO SEE IT 
it was rather dissapointing,after the superb dead man's chest this was not expected


----------



## techtronic (Jun 30, 2007)

Check out Infernal Affairs Trilogy, its ultimate 
Don't forget to watch In Good Company too, I liked it a lot.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 30, 2007)

Was Waiting  For Ocean 13 But My Badluck . It Was Not Released In My City .. I don't Know Why     

So I Have To Wait For Dvd , Anyone Knows When It Is Releasing

Just Watched Die Hard Triology .  

Good To Watch 

Genre = Action


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Watch - School for Scoundrels

Its a fukin comedy film. Every second is humourus. 
A quote from movie "Roger, There are two kinds of people- One who teach shits like me and one who eat SH*T, like you"

"I recommend this movie to all those people(only man, this movie is not for women) who lacks confidence and are afraid of something (even of their wife.) "


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2007)

_The Illusionist_. Smoking movie. Amazing cinematography. Too good story. Edward Norton is his usual best in this movie and there's also Jessica Biel for those who are inclined towards her.

I can't tell anything about the story, cause it would be a spoiler...the title should say it all.

Equal to or better than _The Prestige_


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^^
Totally Equal 

Both are class movies....

Scarlett == Biel...  

nah actually Scarlett > Biel


----------



## prinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Mask of zorro 
Legend of zorro


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 2, 2007)

Die hard 4.0


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 2, 2007)

*Epic Movie*
A damn comedy movie.
Here is plat outline
_"The twisted minds of two of the six writers of "Scary Movie" tackle the biggest mega-blockbusters of all time in "Epic Movie." The story centers on four not-so-young orphans: one raised by a curator at the Louvre (where an albino assassin lurks), another a refugee from Mexican "libre" wrestling, the third a recent victim of snakes on her plane, and the fourth a "normal" resident of a mutant "X"-community. The hapless quartet visits a chocolate factory, where they stumble into an enchanted wardrobe that transports them to the land of Gnarnia (with a "G"). There they meet a flamboyant pirate captain and earnest students of wizardry - and join forces with, among others, a wise-but-horny lion to defeat the evil White ***** of Gnarnia."_

Cast :
Kal Penn
Adam Campbell
Jennifer Coolidge
Crispin Glover
Fred Willard


----------



## techtronic (Jul 2, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> *Epic Movie*
> A damn comedy movie.
> Here is plat outline
> _"The twisted minds of two of the six writers of "Scary Movie" tackle the biggest mega-blockbusters of all time in "Epic Movie." The story centers on four not-so-young orphans: one raised by a curator at the Louvre (where an albino assassin lurks), another a refugee from Mexican "libre" wrestling, the third a recent victim of snakes on her plane, and the fourth a "normal" resident of a mutant "X"-community. The hapless quartet visits a chocolate factory, where they stumble into an enchanted wardrobe that transports them to the land of Gnarnia (with a "G"). There they meet a flamboyant pirate captain and earnest students of wizardry - and join forces with, among others, a wise-but-horny lion to defeat the evil White ***** of Gnarnia."_
> ...



Did u really liked this movie ?
In my opinion, this comes no way closer to Scary Movie Quadrology


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ U saw Epic Movie??
If not then go watch it. I know its not as great as Scary Movie series, but its damn funny.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2007)

Epic movie is horrible. I couldn't watch past 15 minutes into it. No connections whatsoever. No wonder it is featured in the bottom 50 at imdb.com....

Next movie on my list: Shootout at Lokhandwala...shreview (short+review) will be up soon...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 2, 2007)

^^off-topic: all your movies are 720p kya dude?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2007)

Certainly not Epic movie. But most of them are 720p. My friend downloads all these crappy DVDSCRs and DVDrips which I sometimes watch (if the movie isn't worth watching in HD)

Shootout at lokhandwala was good btw...only thing it gets a bit monotonous after the first half...and the songs are put in there for no apparent reason...


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> *Epic Movie*
> A damn comedy movie.
> Here is plat outline
> _"The twisted minds of two of the six writers of "Scary Movie" tackle the biggest mega-blockbusters of all time in "Epic Movie." The story centers on four not-so-young orphans: one raised by a curator at the Louvre (where an albino assassin lurks), another a refugee from Mexican "libre" wrestling, the third a recent victim of snakes on her plane, and the fourth a "normal" resident of a mutant "X"-community. The hapless quartet visits a chocolate factory, where they stumble into an enchanted wardrobe that transports them to the land of Gnarnia (with a "G"). There they meet a flamboyant pirate captain and earnest students of wizardry - and join forces with, among others, a wise-but-horny lion to defeat the evil White ***** of Gnarnia."_
> ...


t 
It was Crap. Scary Movies were grea


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 4, 2007)

^^guess will check this out...700mb wont make a difference anyways 

OffTopicgoobimama.....so u get the 720p movies n ur "friend" gets the dvdscrs n dvdrips? but aint the 720p ones dvdrips? also u have any idea of what is R3 and R5 rips? n whr do u store ur collection? me thinkin of goin in fer a 22" lcd n hoarding up 720p movies 


And guys, no one liked 300 and Apocalypto?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2007)

720p is way beyond what a DVD offers (which is somewhere 480i)...they are all HDTV rips or nowadays HD DVD/Blu ray rips. I get the HD stuff, he gets the DVDrips.

R5's are in between DVDrips and TS releases. They originate in the Russian scene. DVDrips are bearable...

Waiting for 300 HD DVD...


----------



## eggman (Jul 4, 2007)

I loved 300. Its  a must watchaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......................
But i hated Apocalypto. To boring and a poor story. Way too much overhyped.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 4, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> And guys, no one liked 300 and Apocalypto?


Liked both of them...Apocalypto may not have had a good story but it was a very very well made movie.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 4, 2007)

Apocalypto was fscking mind blowing! Not too much talking and a LOT of violence, but the movie had a no nonsense way of grabbing you and sucking you into it. I was on the edge of my seat from start to finish.

BEAUTIFUL movie...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 4, 2007)

^^It was one of the best movies i had seen in a really long time.....yea, not too much talking, but wonderfully made. As for 300, it was good, but things look funny when those gigantic elephants, rhinos, half-deads are brought into the picture. Otherwise, a gr8 movie.

off topic : @goobimama.....u on gtalk kya? pm me ur id then


----------



## faraaz (Jul 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Could you guys recommend me some good courtroom drama movies? For example, _A Few Good Men_ is a very good and famous courtroom drama movie.



Have you seen Rain Maker?? Stars Matt Damon if I remember correctly...AMAZING and very touching movie!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2007)

sab kuch goobimama se hota hai....

I hope that hindi says that its all goobimama (gmail)(hotmail)(msn). 

If I'm not mistaken, Rain Maker is about that lawyer who fights that case against that insurance scam right? I've read the book, not the movie. 

12 Angry Men (featured in the top 250 at imdb) is an amazing courtroom drama...its a very old movie, but well done.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 5, 2007)

^^What about Pelican Brief & Philadelphia?


----------



## saikibryan (Jul 5, 2007)

may i add "a few good men" to this forum drama?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 5, 2007)

JUst now finished watching The Village once again... Its a very nice movie..!


----------



## Liggy (Jul 5, 2007)

Would like to append to my list but can't remember what page it was on, so...
Pixar's new Ratitouille is okay? just watched Transformers, good for SFX, sucked for story. Seen a torrent for Tigerland... Amazing movie, it's about recruits before they go to vietnam.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 6, 2007)

watched Just Cause yesterday on HBO, good one can see once.


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 7, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> *Epic Movie*
> A damn comedy movie.
> Here is plat outline
> _"The twisted minds of two of the six writers of "Scary Movie" tackle the biggest mega-blockbusters of all time in "Epic Movie." The story centers on four not-so-young orphans: one raised by a curator at the Louvre (where an albino assassin lurks), another a refugee from Mexican "libre" wrestling, the third a recent victim of snakes on her plane, and the fourth a "normal" resident of a mutant "X"-community. The hapless quartet visits a chocolate factory, where they stumble into an enchanted wardrobe that transports them to the land of Gnarnia (with a "G"). There they meet a flamboyant pirate captain and earnest students of wizardry - and join forces with, among others, a wise-but-horny lion to defeat the evil White ***** of Gnarnia."_
> ...


Rajiv  Masand on CNN IBN gives a ZERO out of FIVE and declares every one related to the movie a stupid  person incl the movie goers. He says that any one who has watched the movie must get his/her head checked.....

So Quiz Master did you get your's checked?!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ finally checked. 
I never said its a good movie, I said its a funny movie.
How can Director thinks we will accept that.  

OK I watched *The Benchwarmers* today.
Its a comedy movie again. (I am a fan of comedy and horror genre.)
Also I like movies in which loosers win. (Cause once even i was a looser.)

I recommendit to all nerdy people out there who never gets to enjoy life.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 8, 2007)

I saw this movie called "Malice" on Pix today .. Good movie .. around 6 out of 10 ...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 8, 2007)

^^horror?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2007)

"Inside Man"  is a good movie 

a perfect bank robbery 

really a good movie

"troy" is also a superb movie 

must watch it


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2007)

Bridge to Terebithia (720p:Bluray:SEPTiC):
Don't go by the trailer. It is shown that this is something very similar to "Chronicles of Narnia" (even made by the same people). It is a very different movie, about two young kids who..I don't know how to describe it. Very heartwarming movie...(Nothing like the trailer). 
8/10. Not recommended for most people though...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 8, 2007)

Ramsay's new movie is good. Ghutan.

He had tried to use newer technology and CGIs but failed miserably. Its fun to see the result. The quality of the ghosts is still the same.

Remember the ghost with black clothes and white sport shoes (i think power)? Can't recall the movie but maybe Darvaza. I mean come on. How could a ghost wearing white sport shoes supposed to be scary?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 8, 2007)

^^thats a recommendation, rite? 

@clmlbx....where did ya watch Inside Man? n Troy is definitely a gr8 movie


----------



## a_medico (Jul 8, 2007)

Loha

Directed by Kanti Shah 

*ing - Mithunda, Dharmendra, Mohan Joshi, Deepak Shirke etc... phenomenal cast.

The movie also has some awesome dialogues...

e.g - Kauwe ne cheel ka chumma liya aur cheel ne chuhe ka baccha paida kiya.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 8, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I saw this movie called "Malice" on Pix today .. Good movie .. around 6 out of 10 ...



Pix shows some really good movies. I like that channel.

"Seems Like Old Times" -- a very funny movie I saw on Pix.


----------



## ashwin_ka (Jul 8, 2007)

Movie Name:Godfather
Language:English
Genre:Need i say more?

Movie Name:Saving Private Ryan
Language:English
Genre:Action/War

Movie Name:Gladiator
Language:English
Genre:Action/Period

Movie Name:Forrest Gump
Language:English
Genre:Comedy

Movie Name:Love Actually
Language:Eng
Genre:Romantic

Movie Name:Jurassic Park
Language:Eng
Genre:Action/Fantasy

Movie Name:LOTR(all)
Language:Eng
Genre:Fantasy/Action

Movie Name:Terminator 2
Language:Eng
Genre: Action

Movie Name:Oceans 11,12,13
Language:Eng
Genre:Action/Drama

Movie Nameracula
Language:Eng
Genre:Classic Horror

will keep the list updated as soon as i remember more titles...


----------



## faraaz (Jul 8, 2007)

Just watched Transformers:
Genre: Action/Sci-fi
Language: Eng

Sexed out special effects...


----------



## techtronic (Jul 8, 2007)

Check out *COACH CARTER 

*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about movies in which in end loosers becomes winner in end.
I watched.. The Benchwarmers, Meet the Robinsons, School for Scoundrels..
which can be added in this catagory. I wanna see those kinda movies more...
(Preffered genre Action, adventure and comedy).
Any suggestion.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^thats a recommendation, rite?
> 
> @clmlbx....where did ya watch Inside Man? n Troy is definitely a gr8 movie


 
I downloaded it 

@quiz master..... 

a bug life ( animated movie of ants against grasshoper )

we are marshall  ( a team whose allmost all players die in a plane crash   
                       and then they  come up )


----------



## faraaz (Jul 8, 2007)

Well...not exactly a losers become heros movie...but check out Ratatouille...its pretty funny and something along this line only...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks I will check out both we are marshell and ratatouille...
Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 9, 2007)

My recommendations:

Horror:

The Ring I & II
The Grudge I
Jeepers Creepers I & II
Wrong Turn
The Hills Have Eyes
Hostel

Other:

Posiden (Similar to Titanic but a must see movie)
Cornair
Oceans 11, 12 and 13



			
				a_medico said:
			
		

> Remember the ghost with black clothes and white sport shoes (i think power)? Can't recall the movie but maybe Darvaza. I mean come on. How could a ghost wearing white sport shoes supposed to be scary?


lol.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 12, 2007)

Die Hard 1
Die Hard 2
Die Hard 3
Die Hard 4

Really Good SERIES And Die Hard 4 Is Just Superb 

Today Watched It ( Die Hard 4 ) In Cinema .


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 12, 2007)

just watched 1.Borat:Cultural Learnings of America

really cool movie but lacks the finishing touch(rating-3/5)

2.Mr. and Mrs. Smith
good story but i thought both brad and angelina didn't give their best
(Rating-3/5)

3.The Girl Next Door
great teen movie with glamourous actually sexy looking actress
(Rating-4/5)

4.Scoop
Scarlett Johannsson Movie need i say much.actually it's a good time-pass movie(wish she could be my time-pass)
(Rating-2.5/5) 

Recommended Movies
1.American Pie Series(Best are 1 and 3)
2.The Pursuit Of Happyness


----------



## faraaz (Jul 13, 2007)

Do NOT watch Amercian Pie Naked Mile (part 5)...that is just a piece of crap.

Pursuit of Happyness pwns all other drama movies out there. But do not watch unless you dont mind being seriously depressed for the whole while you watch the movie.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 13, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> <chintss> how do i configure ftp http and telnet  in RH 8.0
> <tictac> chintss: rtfm
> <chintss> tictac : rtfm: command not found



Just as a side note, this signature owns every other signature I've seen yet...this is classic!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 13, 2007)

saw harry potter and the order of the pheonix today. its quite gud but obviously doesn't do justice to the book. emma watson as always looks stunning. even luna lovegood is very cute. 
the movie is worth seeing but don'y expect anything close to the book. maybe they should have extended the movie by about 20-30min more. it would have been much better.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 13, 2007)

Guardian

Superb Movie 

Really Forgot About This To Post It Before .


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 14, 2007)

Harry Potter and OTP.

Just watched this early morning. (Torrent Zindabad )
Story is nowhere close to Novels. But atleast its understandable to those who only watch movies and never readed any novel (there are some I know.).
Anyone noticed that OTP Photograph scene is in movie (in which sirius shows the Pic of old Order to harry just before he leaves to hogwarts in ogwart Express.). It means that Pic has some importence in 7th books plot.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 14, 2007)

Pursuit of happyness.....
simply the best......5/5


----------



## faraaz (Jul 14, 2007)

@rocket: hehe..thanks...


----------



## techtronic (Jul 14, 2007)

I watched 4 movies yesterday

1.Shooter
2.Idiocracy
*3.Dirty Harry - 5/5*
*4.The Boston Strangler - 6/5 *


----------



## faraaz (Jul 14, 2007)

@techtronic: How's Shooter?? If its good I'll "get" it...


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 15, 2007)

@ Faraaz  

Watched Shooter Few Days Ago . Ok Movie 

Just Watched This :-

Number 23  

Good Thriller 

Watching Time After 10-11 Pm  . Alone And With Full Light Closed .

Very Good Experience


----------



## Liggy (Jul 15, 2007)

faraaz@techtronic: How's Shooter?? If its good I'll "get" it...
if you read other post in this thread you will see that if u like bourne identity/supremecy you will love shooter.

saw Big Nothing yesterday, hilariously funny, everything that could go wrong, goes wrong.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 15, 2007)

Just watched harry potter and the order of the phoenix in cinema . 

movie rating :-7/10


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it better than the fourth one? I'm debating on whether to go for the show tomorrow....not a Biiiiig harry potter fan.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 16, 2007)

I watched The Good Shepherd last night .. Superb movie .. Must watch ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2007)

*Final Destination* 1,2,3 and *The Fast & The Furious* 1,2 are good.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

Harry Potter & the order of phoenix. As harry is growing up, the movie series is getting more action packed. The climax scene is just awesome, best ever in HP Series. The last best was the fight with snake in Chambers of secret.

Since I don't read the novel & just watch the movie, I think I did not missed much.

Oh & i got a kiss , that alone is worth the money I paid for corner seats.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 16, 2007)

My Sassy Girl
^good movie if LANG  doesnt matter.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jul 16, 2007)

watched

number 23......i thought Jim Carrey was a comedian.....good one

My favourites till date

English:

Usual Suspects
Shawshank Redemption
Godfather 1
LOR series
Matrix 1
Green Mile
Guardian

Will have to refresh my memory & will update it

Gosh Its good to see some nice fellas like me


----------



## faraaz (Jul 16, 2007)

Lucky Number Slevin...I dunno if this comes under Action, Drama or Suspense..but its got a bit of all I guess and a frickin' AMAZING ending! Check it out for a fun evening...


----------



## club_pranay (Jul 16, 2007)

well, my list includes..
Forest gump - Life of a ordinary man
Pearl Harbour - tragic story of pearl harbour and it's revenge
The Terminal - story of Viktor Navorski(tom hanks), a man without a country - stranded at the New York airport.
green mile - u gotta see this!
Saving Private Ryan - the most realistic version of "invasion of Normandy" at the Omaha Beach - Warning: this is very close to the real thing, not for light hearted.
The day after tomorrow: our true tomorrow(unfortunately)
Cast Away - this is my favorite! about a FedEx employee who is stranded on a deserted island with no hope of seeing his fiancee after his plane goes down over the South Pacific.
Munich - Very accurate presentation of the Munich massacre that occurred during the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich, West Germany, when members of the Israeli Olympic team were taken hostage by the Palestinian Arab militant group Black September, a group with ties to Yasser Arafat’s Fatah organization. warning: not for light hearted!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 16, 2007)

Saw Transporters 2 yesterday-great action movie but lacks story and quality dialogues
Rating-3/5

Also,Apocalypto-fabulous direction and acting drags a bit coz the runtime is over 140mins
Rating-4/5


----------



## als2 (Jul 16, 2007)

neogopu said:
			
		

> watched
> 
> number 23......i thought Jim Carrey was a comedian.....good one



watch ETERNAL SUNSHINE OF A SPOTLESS MIND of Jim Carrey which proves he is more than a comedy actor


----------



## eggman (Jul 16, 2007)

Just came back from watching Harry Potter and The Order Of Phoenix
I'll give it 2.5 Stars. 

If you never read Harry Potter books then this film is not for you. The story is quite disjoined and too fast to get(unless you read it before). The built to climax was good, but what could've been the best climax in the series was made into an boring drag. 
      The sets and special effect ,as usual, quite good and do justice to book. Acting by all actors was quite good. Luna Lovegood looked very cute and beautiful.(though she isn't meant to be but I ain't complaining  )Emma Watson as Hermonie was once again stunning(She isn't meant to be like that either).Specially Professor Umbridge steals the show with her brilliant performance. 
           If you're an HP fan , you'll surely want to watch the story unfold in silver screen . But it may disappoint you because of the pace like it did to me.And if you never read book, you can very well save your money.


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 16, 2007)

The contract 3/10


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 17, 2007)

Guys..Please suggest some good movies <2000..like godfather,shawshank redemption,police academy etc . I've almost watched every good movie in 2006 and 2007.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm going to make an arbitrary list of movies that come to mind for <2000:

Scarface
Crimson Tide
Invincible (dunno if its pre-2000 but this is a mind blowing, well made movie...stars Mark Wahlberg, and its just great!!)
Smokin Aces


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

Swordfish


----------



## faraaz (Jul 18, 2007)

The Peacemaker too!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 19, 2007)

The Usual Suspects-Story a bit sloppy in the beginning and a predictable end
Rating-3.5/5

Cheaper By The Dozen-Good overall acting,tea-time movie
Rating-3/5

Meet The Fockers-Good Dialogues and acting
Rating-3.5/5


----------



## abhi_shake (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't know if somebody's mentioned it before

Movie - SAW 1,2,3
Language - English
Genre - Horror, thriller, lots of blood n gore

best movie ever!!.... the first movie's ending will blow you away!!!

It was made with such a low budget that it was shot in one single building and was completed in 24 days!!!! 

the movies are awesome.. MUST WATCH!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 19, 2007)

^^i mentioned them.....too good movies. ekdum paisa vasool 

And did anyone watch these:
*Shooter
*Last King of Scotland
*also, Yun Hota to Kya Hota?


----------



## techtronic (Jul 19, 2007)

Check out *Music And Lyrics*, its amazing 
I liked *Shooter *esp for Wahlberg


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 20, 2007)

I liked *Shooter* for Wahlberg and Sniping Scenes.. Story dint appeal to me.
*88 Minutes*- A good movie by Al-Pacino which keeps you entertained every single minute of it.
* The shawshank redemption* - I must thank you guyz for recommending this. Otherwise I'd have missed a great movie.
* The wicker man* - by Nicholas Cage, quite a different story..


----------



## faraaz (Jul 20, 2007)

The Last King of Scotland was freakin' scary movie...but pretty cool!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 20, 2007)

freaking scary ?? how faraaz ? there was no horror part in it..infact it was reality abt Idi Amin..I liked the movie ......


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Jul 20, 2007)

guys go for this one too:

NAME-EIGHT BELOW
it's story abt the dogs in antarctica,i loved the movie,damm good family movie.

ALSO CARS is a class direction.

ME 2 a grt fan of Tom Hanks nd Nicolas Cage.I watch every movie of these actors.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 25, 2007)

HOT FUZZ
superb comedy cop movie


----------



## jithudigitised (Jul 25, 2007)

The terminal - Tom Hanks
Liar Liar - Jim Cahrrey

oceans 11,12,13 cool oness


----------



## techtronic (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Number 23* - Jim Carrey's new thriller movie


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^it was GOOD.......just awesum


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 26, 2007)

Indiana Jones : LAST CRUSADE
Indiana Jones : RAIDERS OF THE LAST ARK
Indiana Jones : TEMPLE OF DOOM

National Treasure

The Librarian : Quest For The Spear
The Librarian : Return To King Solomon's Mines

TERMINAL :-- SUPERB MOVIE , FORGOT TO MENTION BEFORE


INVINCIBLE


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm.. Was grounded today . .. Watched Following : One of Christopher Nolan's earlier movie .. Great movie .. 9 / 10 
and 
Disturbia : Okayish movie .. Felt like a bit too streched .. 5/10


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

how's V for Vendetta .
ha!someone above refreshed my mem!
the terminal -a nice movie also is forrest gump=tom hanks fan


----------



## chinmay (Jul 28, 2007)

Its indeed surprising that no one has recommended this movie yet. 

Movie: Requiem For A Dream
Language: English
Genre: Drugs

Wiki - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiem_for_a_Dream
IMDB - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0180093/

I think RFD is one movie that should be watched by every person who watches English movies

@praka123 - V For Vendetta is a real nice movie. Provides a nice adrenalin rush with some great acting and balanced storyline.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

yet to see V for Vendetta.I am on a mission to watch some of teh best movies 
btwn why non-english doesnt come to many-for eg:My sassy girl(korean),Janghwa, Hongryeon(korean) etc
Taxidriver(1978 )


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2007)

.....and the scene where V knocks those building blocks setting sail the events... really chilling....(in V for Vendetta). I rate is 5/5 stars, one of my favourites.

FYI, I watched shooter. Nothing we haven't seen yet. Its almost like since Arnold Swarchnegger has grown old, so Mark Wahlberg is taking his place. The only difference is, in Arnold's movies, you knew the quality of the movie beforehand and tend to enjoy them nonetheless....


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 28, 2007)

evan almighty  :-  superb movie ,  10/10

must watch movie , highly recommended


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 29, 2007)

Partner (Hindi Movie) : Watched today at 1:00 night... it is a cool comedy movie. Some dialogues are very true to life.

Currently Watching TMNT...


----------



## techtronic (Jul 29, 2007)

*You've Got Mail* - Amazing Romantic Movie - 11/10 
* Flushed Away* - Superb Animation Flick 9/10


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 29, 2007)

my friend had downloaded some korean movies .....
1. my sassy girl 
2. the classic 
 these are romantic movies...

theres an action movie ... shadowless sword

digit movie called ... 
1. 39 steps
2. algiers 
... were nice  

die hard 4 .... nice movie with good concept and ofcourse Bruce Willis kinda action and dialogues

lots of Tom Hanks , wars movies , martial arts ,....

i m still to watch ... Saving Private Ryan ..........


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

Every Pixar movie ever made.

_Toy Story_, _A Bug's Life_, _Toy Story 2_, _Monsters, Inc._, _Finding Nemo_, _The Incredibles_, _Cars_ and _Ratatouille_.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Partner (Hindi Movie) : Watched today at 1:00 night... it is a cool comedy movie. Some dialogues are very true to life.
> 
> Currently Watching TMNT...


 sach bole to govinda looks really old and .. ... [SIZE=-1]eunuch(no offense!)[/SIZE]like!and sallu playing the role of a ....broker  though the film is average.
@phuchungbhutia:yes.korean films seems different and the few films i saw was good.it seems korean horror films are super gr8.


----------



## 24online (Jul 29, 2007)

can anyone pls. male list of all good English+Hindi movies list in one thread?
also pls. update. i m going to grab all movies.... 
thx.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 30, 2007)

^^i tried doing that, but gave up after going thru 5 pages


----------



## Prathamesh_Mouse_Driver (Jul 31, 2007)

go to moviemistakes.com


----------



## a_medico (Aug 1, 2007)

chinmay said:
			
		

> Its indeed surprising that no one has recommended this movie yet.
> 
> Movie: Requiem For A Dream
> Language: English
> ...



Thanks for recommending this wonderful movie. Awesome and sad.

ps- must add, great soundtrack.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 4, 2007)

Just watched Apaharan on Star Gold .. great movie by Prakash Jha ... recommended ..


----------



## techtronic (Aug 5, 2007)

Check out *THE HUNT FOR THE RED OCTOBER* *(Tom Clancy's Best)*


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 5, 2007)

today at 8:30 p.m. on STAR GOLD watch Home Alone (Director: Chris Columbus Genre: Comedy/Mischief Running time: Till 11:00 p.m.)

At 7:00 p.m. Star MOVIES watch Baby's Day Out (Genre: Children Comedy/Mishief Running Time: Till 9:00 p.m.)

At 5:45 p.m. HBO watch Blade: TRINITY (Genre: Action Running Time: Till 8:00 p.m. Rated: UA)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 5, 2007)

Watch KARATE KID TRIOLOGY.

Its amazing.
Very inspiring, and teaches a lot.


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 5, 2007)

Movie: Shutter
Genre: HORROR
Language: Thai(Get subtitles to watch it)
Comments: Man, I was a mad guy to see this movie at night 2. Scared the hell out of me. Dint slept correctly that night. 
You guys were right..Asian horror movies define TRUE MEANING of HORROR!!!

Plot Summary: A guy who is professional photographer starts getting some unwanted fog like things in his photo prints even though he took shots perfectly...Digging up the mystery he finds out the reason (Which I wont tell as it'll spoil the suspense)..


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ going to watch it. sounds interesting.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2007)

Fast And Furious Series 

My Best :-- Tokyo Drift


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 6, 2007)

Ratatouille - Very Good Movie  8/10

Highly recommended for everyone.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2007)

*Proof*

A must, if you liked A Beautiful Mind.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0377107/

Plot Outline:The daughter of a brilliant but mentally disturbed mathematician, recently deceased, tries to come to grips with her possible inheritance: his insanity. Complicating matters are one of her father's ex-students who wants to search through his papers and her estranged sister who shows up to help settle his affairs.


----------



## Freshcider (Aug 10, 2007)

chinmay said:
			
		

> Its indeed surprising that no one has recommended this movie yet.
> 
> Movie: Requiem For A Dream
> Language: English
> Genre: Drugs



Yes, I agree. I think it's a cult movie as Trainspotting with awesome soundtrack.
Also I like are:
Knocking on heaven door (Germany)
Clockwork orange; Oh, lucky man with Malcolm McDowell (England)
Lock, stock and two smocking barrels (England)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 11, 2007)

Saw Happy Feet - Great animation and emotion the last quarter really touched me more than any movie i've seen.good story too.only a bit too melodical.
Rating 4/5

2.Euro Trip - Just another teen movie.Lame story and jokes will like only if your a teenager.Good soundtrack "Scotty doesn't know"
Rating 1.5/5


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 11, 2007)

Just saw CASH (Hindi movie..)
The story isn't that great but jayed khans style and ritesh's stunt scenes were cool.

My Rating will be 7/10.
A must watch only if you are a die hard hindi movie fan and liked Dhoom2.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 11, 2007)

More recommended movies on drugs in no particular order :-

1. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas (made me a hardcore Johny Depp and Benicio Del Toro fan)

2. Traffic (Great acting by Michael Douglas and Benicio Del Toro)

3. Pulp Fiction (all time favourite)

4. Basketball Diaries ( I used to think Leornado De Caprio is a pussy, this movie proved me wrong)

5. Easy Rider (great classic)

6. Trainspotting (so much fun)

7. The Doors (On Jim Morrison, the Lizaed King)

8. Stoned (Movie on the band, The Rolling stones)

9. Blow

10. Up In Smoke

11. Drugstore Cowboy

12. How high

13. Scarface




My all time favourites in general :-

1. Schindler's list

2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Midnight Express

4. the Godfather Trilogy

5. Kill Bill I & II

6. the Shawshank Redemption

7. Casablanca

8. Psycho (and all other movies by Alfred Hitchcock. he simply kicks ass)

9. Sin City

10. One Flew Over The Cuckoo's nest

11. The Departed

12. Eternal Sunshine Of the Spotless Mind

13. To Kill A Mockingbird

14. Saving private Ryan

15. Saw I, II and III

16. Dr. Strangelove 

17. Its A Wonderful Life

18. Monty Python and the Holy Grail 

19. American Beauty

20. V For Vendetta


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 11, 2007)

^^nice list


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 12, 2007)

The.Pursuit.Of.Happyness
-----Real story----will smith rocks----i bet u like this


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 12, 2007)

Knocked Up
Genre: Comedy
8/10

funny as heck, bit vulgar though, must say one of the best funny movie i've seen in a while.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2007)

Zodiac - Liked it a LOT! Do give it a try! 9/10.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 12, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> Saw Happy Feet - Great animation and emotion the last quarter really touched me more than any movie i've seen.good story too.only a bit too melodical.
> Rating 4/5
> 
> 2.Euro Trip - Just another teen movie.Lame story and jokes will like only if your a teenager.Good soundtrack "Scotty doesn't know"
> Rating 1.5/5



---------ditto---------


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

I ll see ZODIAC by the next weekend...
btw i just saw Chak de India... good movie.. 4/5..


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

What to say. I like most of the movies that I see.

Yesteday's Pick:
1) Next: 8/10. Movee couldve been a bit more intresting if they were to stretch it a lil bit.
2) Notting Hill: 9/10 Uber good movie. Really liked it.
3) Cars: 7/10: Bollywood drama type... But worth a watch.
4) Mr. Bean's Holiday: 9/10. Good one. Some scenes really made me ROFL types.

Some Days Ago:
1) Happy Feet: 8/10. Nice one. Cool Animation. A bit like Swades -> Hero against the stereotypes. End was good as sexy beast said.
2) FNF: Tokya Drift. 7/10 Nice but lacked the punch. I liked FNF2 more.
3)Hostel2: 3/10. Its really awful movie. Was bored to death before the the first half therefore saw only the first half.
4)Reno911: 3/10. Looks like a p0rn movie. No storyline, nothing worth watching.
5)Scary Movie 4: 8/10. Really liked this one. They have blended War of the worlds, Village and Grudge in a wonderful manner. The "Oprah Winfrey Show" and the "Million Dollar Baby" gags were also great.
6) Life in a... Metro: 8/10. Nice one. It might be telling a true tale but who knows. Story was good, songs were fine and Kangna looked fantastic.
7) Blood Diamond: 9/10. Told the story of african people (country I dont remember). How they are treated by other bad people who engage in exploting them. Worth a watch.
8 ) The Exorcist: 7/10. Was not able to relate the first 15 mins with the remaining story. But still the movie was good. Except for a few scenes, most were not able to send creeps down my spine.
Not ultra-horror movie as some people call it.

More Coming soon.


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 12, 2007)

The Ring - I dont call it a Horror movie. Its a mystery movie. 
The Ring 2- Not too scary but few scenes are good.
House of Wax- Another survival genre movie (I like Elisha Cuthbert  )
Hostel-2- Not good as Hostel-1, but this has nothing but Gore..gore..gore..
Cast Away- The Lost-in-island is the only part I liked. the way he talks with Wilson 
The hills have eyes-2 -Another survival,thriller movie. Too much gore and Nasty things. Its not a surprise if you vomit after watching the movie. 
Phir Herapheri- I like paresh Rawal's acting in this.


----------



## casual_gamer (Aug 12, 2007)

Afred Hitchcock's "North By Northwest" - The best movie i have seen in my life.



			
				hard_rock said:
			
		

> * The wicker man* - by Nicholas Cage, quite a different story..


Try to get the original 1975 version of this movie, its really good.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2007)

Had nothing to DL so I thought I'd cash in on "The world's fastest Indian" which has got an 8.1 rating at IMDB. Can't be a bad movie, I thought.

I wasn't proved wrong. Amazing movie with Anthony Hopkins giving a good performance (as usual).


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 13, 2007)

^^and all these days i was under the impression it was on Narain Karthikeyan


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Had nothing to DL so I thought I'd cash in on "The world's fastest Indian" which has got an 8.1 rating at IMDB. Can't be a bad movie, I thought.
> 
> I wasn't proved wrong. Amazing movie with Anthony Hopkins giving a good performance (as usual).


Finally! I wouldn't mind this one...


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 14, 2007)

The Pink Panther ---9/10 starring Steve martin as Inspector Closseau..wat a zabardast comedy......very gud acting by Steve....especially the damburger ..hamburger ..scene..must watch


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 14, 2007)

The original Pink Panther starring Peter Sellers was funnier.


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 14, 2007)

blackpearl ?? both films have same stories ?


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunshine (2006-07)
sci fi movie 

nice movie
abt sun dieing in 2057 and what humans do to stop it by sending a spaceship


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 14, 2007)

PiRATES OF THE CARRIBEAN: THE CURSE OF THE BLACK PEARL - 

Starring Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom, Keira Knightley
Genre- Fantasy

a great movie. story's excellent.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 14, 2007)

curse of yellow flower ... starring chow yun fat 
house of flying daggers 
seven swords
shadowless swords

tragedy movies ... and high flying chinese stuffs with emotional touch


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 15, 2007)

*Phonebooth*
A great film...........You wont realize the time while watching the film.the film is so interesting


----------



## slugger (Aug 15, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption
October sky
Black Hawk Down
Die Hard 1,2,not3,4
Godfather 1,2
Matrix Trilogy
Lakshya

just watched* CHAK DE INDIA* yesterdy/dayb4 nice movie among my all time fave hindi


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

saw serendipity-feels the story teh same as some tamil lang movies


----------



## Phreezer (Aug 16, 2007)

Transformers - (Action / Adventure / Comedy / Sci-Fi / Thriller ) A war re-erupts on Earth between two robotic clans, the heroic Autobots and the evil Decepticons, leaving the fate of mankind hanging in the balance.

Windstruck (Chineese) - (Romance) The heart-warming romance story between Kyungjin and Myungwoo. Even though he has passed away, he will be always with Kyungwoo forever.

The Prestige - (Drama / Fantasy / Thriller) Robert and Alfred are rival magicians. When Alfred performs the ultimate magic trick, Robert tries desperately to find out the secret to the trick. 

Final Fantasy Advent Children - (Fantasy / Action / Adventure / Animation / Sci-Fi ) An ex-mercenary is forced out of isolation when three mysterious men kidnap and brainwash the city's children afflicted with the Geostigma disease.


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 16, 2007)

Phreezer said:
			
		

> Transformers - (Action / Adventure / Comedy / Sci-Fi / Thriller ) A war re-erupts on Earth between two robotic clans, the heroic Autobots and the evil Decepticons, leaving the fate of mankind hanging in the balance.


CAn someone tell me if Transformeres is worthRs.130/- for hall tickets. While imdb gave it 7.9/10 Rotten tomatoes gave it only 57% approval. So i'm kinda confuse.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

If you are a fan of the series, don't watch, you will just get pissed off.

If you are not a big fan, go only if you want a masala movie. But paisa wasool?? I'd say yeah, maybe...its bloody long, so you definitely get value.


----------



## Phreezer (Aug 16, 2007)

Well dude, it is. I've already seen it though it's not released in India yet. But its worth every penny. Don't miss the opportunity..just go watch. Great action, special effects and stuff...and unlike spiderman3 & similar movies where action is just limited to only some part, this movie keeps you giving doses of action in between...and the final fight--it totally rocks!


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 16, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> If you are a fan of the series, don't watch, you will just get pissed off.
> 
> If you are not a big fan, go only if you want a masala movie. But paisa wasool?? I'd say yeah, maybe...its bloody long, so you definitely get value.


I didn't knew that Transformer was a series, beafore hearing about the film.So i guess i can watch it. Are scl effect bttr thn Spidey 3? and story?


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

Phreezer said:
			
		

> Well dude, it is. I've already seen it though it's not released in India yet. But its worth every penny. Don't miss the opportunity..just go watch. Great action, special effects and stuff...and unlike spiderman3 & similar movies where action is just limited to only some part, this movie keeps you giving doses of action in between...and the final fight--it totally rocks!



But it makes no sense whatsoever...autobots? decepticons? Meh...

I didn't like it too much because the MAIN bad guy was only in there for like...10 mins...whereas in the 1986 movie and the cartoons, he is like the ultimate BADASS!!!

But Optimus Prime was pretty cool...even if I didn't like how they changed all the robots from how they were supposed to look.

And Bumblebee was supposed to be a Volkswagen, NOT A freakin Camaro! Damn you Michael BAY!

So yeah, that's a short summary of what I didn't like about it. And frankly, Spiderman 3 & Transformers both had equally cheesy action with a dumb plot. But Transformers' action is cooler...


----------



## goobimama (Aug 18, 2007)

The Planet earth documentary. The most amazing eleven hours of video footage. You will not be able to watch Discovery or National Geographic after watching this....@aayush, all eleven episodes....

Just watched *the Transformers*.

300 has just got competition to be my favourite movie of the year (decade?). Awesome effects with a storyline to go with it. Of course the story is unrealistic, but what can you expect when it comes to Giant transforming robots. Recommended by Goobimama.


----------



## chicha (Aug 18, 2007)

Munich, (8/10)
 The blach Dhalia,(7/10)
 Lucky Number Sleven,(10/10)
 The Rock,(10/10)
 8MM, (9/10)
 Snake Eyes,(8/10)
 Guns of Neverone(sorry if typo),(9/10)
 bridge on river Quai,(9/10)
 The good the bad and the ugly,(9/10) 
 Fist full of dollar,(9/10)
 For a few dollars more,(8.5/10) .....



many many more


----------



## chicha (Aug 20, 2007)

add 
pulp fiction to it (11/10)


----------



## jeetu (Aug 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> has any one seen *Crazy Boys of the Games* (1980's)
> 
> i dont know the name for sure, but its about 4-5 guys (idiots) & the Movie is FUN from start to END


 
Its a classic comedy of 1972. Its commonly known as a french movie "Les Fous Du Stade" or "Stadium nuts". I have this movie in divx version unfortunately audio is in french with no english subtiles.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2007)

^had anyone saw spielberg's TV movie  "duel"-a must see


----------



## faraaz (Aug 22, 2007)

The Bourne Identity ... dunno if its already mentioned but saw it last night again and thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2007)

Transformers


----------



## goobimama (Aug 22, 2007)

Double post I know but Transformers is the sh1T!!!!


----------



## techtronic (Aug 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> saw serendipity-feels the story teh same as some tamil lang movies



Its Madhavan starrer Jay Jay my friend


----------



## anispace (Aug 22, 2007)

+99 for Transformers.

Even if u dont follow the cartoon or think its a kids movie just watch it for the awesome SFX, u wont ever regret it.


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 22, 2007)

*Austin Powers in Goldmember 
Genre-Comedy*


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 22, 2007)

austin powers ...whole trio series is damn funny ... especially mini me   

@manshahia ..ur siggy is gud


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 22, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> @manshahia ..ur siggy is gud



Thnx


----------



## eggman (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are my ratings for the last three movie I saw

RUSH HOUR - 3/5
TRANSFORMERS - 4/5
CHAK DE INDIA - 4.5/5


----------



## faraaz (Aug 22, 2007)

Transformers wasn't THAT good man...stupid storyline...and I can't enjoy SFX if the plot is worse than a dog's dinner...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 23, 2007)

I watched Saw 3 last night .. If you can endure some 30 minutes of opening gore and blood, then the movie is a class .. Nice plot and well executed .. I'd say some 7 out of 10 for the Saw sequel .. 

Now waiting for Saw 4 ... Oct 25th ..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 23, 2007)

^^Oct 24?? that's great...the SAW trilogy is one my favs too


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 23, 2007)

Pulp Fiction is a gr8 movie..
a must watch


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2007)

The Classic

Its the best movie ever seen, conveys the true meaning of love.
Its in Korean but i loved it more than any movie. A must watch.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2007)

The Great Excape 9/10

One of the best I have seen.


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Even i dint like Transformers....storyline was too predictable.. but i am kinda suprised to see some Transformers FAN rating it as 10/10...well what can we say...i got bored midway...

^^^
Great Escape :- Awesome movie

u might wanna checkout
- Shawshank Redemption
- Papillon
- Cool Hand Luke
- Escape From Alcatraz
- Escape  from Sobibor

Its my favorite genre 

watched

Bourne Ultimatum - 9/10 nice movie...but i wouldnt rate it better than 1st and 2nd...all three were EQUALLY interesting...


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

saw this movie today ... giridion gang ... feat. the rock & xzibit ... awesome movie ... worth a watch ...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

Saw the film Aarya(tamil-madhavan,bhavana)-so BAD!even heroine too(no offence)
*www.nowrunning.com/film/review.asp?movieNo=2707


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 6, 2007)

Watch this fantastic movie 'crash' if you really wanna see some great stuff.

Ocean's series is also worth watching.

The departed starring leonardo dicaprio is a great graet movie.Must watch.Intense acting by all the stars.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

i agree crash and departed are very gus. but i found blood diamond (also starring dicaprio) better. Oceans series is gud but 13 wasn't so gud

Ratatouille - gr8 movie. cute and fun.


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

i like the original version of the departed the japanese 1 ... its called infernal affairs i think


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i agree crash and departed are very gus. but i found blood diamond (also starring dicaprio) better. Oceans series is gud but 13 wasn't so gud
> 
> Ratatouille - gr8 movie. cute and fun.



Hey I liked Blood diamond too but not as muck as the departed and crash.

BTW do you remember that dialogue from blood diamond by decaprio "And off the record I like to get kissed before I get fu***d".HEHE it was hilarious.

I saw Apocalypto today(The uncut version) and I must say a kicka*s movie.I specially liked the 'blood vapour' effect.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

hmm, got to watch apocalypto. i was avoiding it till now coz i heard it was just avery violent movie without much sense to it...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw Sunshine ..  watchable movie .. bit of suspense in the end. 

Chris Evans, Cillian Murphy, Michelle Yeoh were good, specially Callin Murphy. 

7.5/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> hmm, got to watch apocalypto. i was avoiding it till now coz i heard it was just avery violent movie without much sense to it...



Of course the movie is ultra violent(specially the uncut version)---to much blood and killing but it is justified and it has got a nice story too with little humour in the beginning.


BTW I liked cube(1997) too.Nice concept.But i won't call it great unless you are intrigued by science as much as I do.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

knocked up...real fun


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2007)

The Hills Have Eyes - 1 (2006)
The Hills Have Eyes - 2 (2007)

Very Gooood Movies

I Don't Remeber I Posted It Before Or Not But .........

Number 23
Evan Almighty 
Indiana Jones  1
Indiana Jones  2
Indiana Jones  3


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

number 23 has got some pretty bad reviews...rotten tomatoes rates it as the worst move of 2007... is it really worth watching


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> The Hills Have Eyes - 1 (2006)
> The Hills Have Eyes - 2 (2007)
> 
> Very Gooood Movies
> ...


Oh man are you strange,infact very-very strange.The hills have eyes 1 and 2 are the worst movies that I tried to see(I was knocked out in 15 minutes flat).They are worse than anything you can imagine.

Same goes with nunber 23.

GO and watch the departed,crash,blood diamond,saw 1 if you really wanna see what a movie is meant to be like.


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 7, 2007)

Cannibal Holocaust - very disturbing film but a must watch for ppl looking for something new.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw Number 23 . Not that impressive. No wonder it did not get good reviews.


----------



## dissel (Sep 8, 2007)

Movie : Breakdown
Genres:Action/Adventure, Drama and Thriller
Release Date:May 2, 1997
Running Time:1 hr. 33 min.

2 weeks ago watched in TV.

Watched CUBE Trilogy....2nd part was great.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Oh man are you strange,infact very-very strange.The hills have eyes 1 and 2 are the worst movies that I tried to see(I was knocked out in 15 minutes flat).They are worse than anything you can imagine.
> 
> Same goes with nunber 23.
> 
> GO and watch the departed,crash,blood diamond,saw 1 if you really wanna see what a movie is meant to be like.


 
WHAT SO STRANGE ABOUT ME ?   

I REALL LIKE THIS MOVIES . THEY ARE GOOD TO WATCH ( TIME PASS) 

SPECIALL NUMBER 23 WAS VERY GOOD . IT HAS EVEN GOT SOME GOOD REVIEWS .

I HAVE WATCHED ALL  OTHER MOVIES THAT  U ARE TALKING ABOUT .


this is not my first post in this thread ........ so check out my other post and then reply  .

and at last every one has their own views so ............. go ahead


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2007)

Meet The Robinsons


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

I kinda liked The Number 23. It kept me tense throughout the movie... I wasn't bored for even a second. Carrey acts well...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Carrey does what I call comedy by stupidity.He is nice time pass but not that good.

ANY HORROR fan must see 'Blair witch project'.Even a seasoned horror fan like me got goosebumps.Must watch I must say.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah, Blairwitch is really gud. i liked it especially since i thought its real camera footage and stuff. later i realised it was all a hoax


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 10, 2007)

Horror Must Watch : Hostel and Wrong Turn


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> yeah, Blairwitch is really gud. i liked it especially since i thought its real camera footage and stuff. later i realised it was all a hoax



Same here dude I thought it was some real video footage but later I realised it was a hoax.But I liked it immensely.10/10-for acting.whoaa.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ Are you reffering to Crank?. I havent seen Crash but that scene you are reffering to is similar to the one in Crank


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 10, 2007)

oh ya ..i m sorry that was crank but that scene was awesome 

here's the wiki entry 

"Amy Smart said that over 200 people were watching the filming of the aggravated s*x scene in a public place, which was almost unscripted. It was never publicly announced that filming was going on. There was also a standing ovation after the scene was finished."


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

anyone saw "Amantes" spanish  lang no bar in this case..
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0101317/


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2007)

The Condemned


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

For all you guys who are sick of same old comedy formula of Hollywood i.e. comedy by idiocy I recommend(Only for 18+ or even 21+):
Jackass no.1
Jackass no. 2


I guess they don't break any forum rules as these are actual movie names.I will change is someone objects.

I have seen no. 2 it's a 2 hour laugh riot.


----------



## mind021 (Sep 10, 2007)

has any1 mentioned ROTI KAPRA AUR MAKAAN...
d gr8 legendary movie by MANOJ BHARAT KUMAR...wid Big B, jeenat aman, shashi kapoor n others...

c it people..
its true 2 large extent even in 2days society


----------



## xbonez (Sep 11, 2007)

Those of u who liked American Pie series watch:

Girl Next Door (really fun movie. oh! and there's also elisha cuthberth  )
Knocked Up
Super Bad


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

^^thanks dude I liked American pie series so will try to get the above 2 too.


----------



## eggman (Sep 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^thanks dude I liked American pie series so will try to get the above 2 too.



Eurotrip is better than any american pie movie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 14, 2007)

Seen eurotrip too nice movie.


----------



## eggman (Sep 22, 2007)

*Bourne Ultimatum *
    The third of installment of Bourne Series is no doubt the best of all. The action, car chases , the suspenses and the beautiful Julia Stiles makes this film great. The movie has a good story(which is for you to see  ) and a  great ending. Bourne Ultimatum moves at a real breakneck pace and there's hardly a minute when the film is dragged. The action scenes and chases are good.  But my only(and a big) complaint with the film is its _Shaky Camera_ effect. At times it'll divert you from the main scene and other times it'll make you feel nausea. Although it differs from ppl to ppl. One of my friend didn't face any problem while other slept. I honestly hated this effect and film would've been better without this. 
          But in the end its a great watch and you'll come outta hall with a satisfactory (and a _shacked_) feeling.And yeah, Matt Demon rocked   A real badass

Rating : 3.5 / 5


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^ Agree...
Its the best one in series....

Also watched Batman Vs. Dracula (Animated) today...
amazing movie...
Batman again prooves that Mind (and a host of gadgets) is more powerful then strength.
Here is the IMDB Link
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0472219/


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 22, 2007)

Transformers


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 22, 2007)

lucky you
magicians
blades of glory


----------



## Phreezer (Sep 23, 2007)

*Pretty cool too*

If you're a fan of AP series, and like teen flicks like eurotrip, roadtrip, boatrip etc. then this becomes a must watch for you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2007)

here is one k-horror movie

*A tale of two sisters*

Got 84% on rottentomatoes and 7.5/10 at imdb
Violent and unnerving, at the same time beautiful and touching, this is perhaps a horror movie unlike any other.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 24, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> Cannibal Holocaust - very disturbing film but a must watch for ppl looking for something new.




whoa. . . 


if wanna see killing,gore,gore  and more gore then this is for you.otherwise stay away.

this wasnt even released,was banned all around the world,for it had had original animal cutting scenes.
not for weak hearted.



pusuit of happyness:9/10 

watched it yet again in the noon today.need not say anything about this movie. 


saw pulp fiction just yesterday
5.5/10 
thats because i din get the fu**ing thing about that movie. 
can anyone who has seen that movie explain me what it was all about?


just watched "the Shawshank redemption" 

very nice movie. 
8/10


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

Resident Evil Extinction will be out soon.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2007)

Shooter
The Condemned


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 27, 2007)

Another must watch movie -> 1408 (Genre: Horror/Thriller)


----------



## lalam (Sep 27, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Resident Evil Extinction will be out soon.



 Already watch it last night  Spectacular i love it! Now its obvious to most in here how? but control nahin hota  I'm such a huge fan of the trilogy and i love milla 

 I will recommend SHUTTER again like i always did  Its been remade into a south movie call Sivi (If i'm not wrong, read in wikipedia) also the hollywood version is on its way.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 27, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Another must watch movie -> 1408 (Genre: Horror/Thriller)


Saw it recently.Must say true horror should be like this.


----------



## Mohd Arif (Sep 27, 2007)

Swordfish


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 27, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Another must watch movie -> 1408 (Genre: Horror/Thriller)



i guess its based on true story....


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 28, 2007)

recently watched and recommended
The Shawshank Redemption
October Sky
The Condemned


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 28, 2007)

100 Girls - Comedy/A. Not a must watch but the main actor's philosophy about boy-girl relationship is good.
The girl next door- Must watch for Elisha Cuthbert 
The Illusionist


			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> Another must watch movie -> 1408 (Genre: Horror/Thriller)


Seems like my type of movie. Will watch it!! 
Damn..I disconnected broadband from my place as I'm shifting!! Have to get it from my friend


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

^^seen all.liked the girl next door just because it has such a beautiful actress(Elisha cuthbert).She is mind blowing.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 28, 2007)

girl next door was nice. A different kind of story. Nice.


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

*BASIC INSTINCT * (uncensored version )for erotic thriller


----------



## techtronic (Sep 29, 2007)

*The Manchurian Candidate* - Denzel Washington's One of the bests 
*Kiss The Girls* - Morgan Freeman, Ashley Judd


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

*FIGHT CLUB*.........awesome movie


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2007)

Fight club is like not a movie. It's beyond that. I mean, you can't touch that kind of a movie. From a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it 53 or something..maybe even 55.


----------



## slash_89 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hellraiser series


----------



## faraaz (Sep 29, 2007)

Just saw Van Wilder, Party Liaison ... I'd give it a 7/10 ... had some REALLY funny moments though. It might be a good idea for killin an afternoon or something...


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Fight club is like not a movie. It's beyond that. I mean, you can't touch that kind of a movie. From a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it 53 or something..maybe even 55.


I can't agree more. Really . probably the best movie evermade.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 29, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> *BASIC INSTINCT * (uncensored version )for erotic thriller


u havent seen cosi fan tutte(movie)?google it


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> u havent seen cosi fan tutte(movie)?google it



Does it have good story or just full of dot dot dot scenes....................................??


----------



## praka123 (Sep 29, 2007)

sure,its not in the genre of BI.this is another business  there it works.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 1, 2007)

The Bourne Trilogy - simply amazing


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

yup BOURNE ULTIMATUM saw yesterday was simply amzing


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Apocalypto---amazing movie.
The departed----awesome(leonardo decaprio at his best)


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Fight club is like not a movie. It's beyond that. I mean, you can't touch that kind of a movie. From a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it 53 or something..maybe even 55.



a remark like this. . .gotta watch this flick


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

^^yea must watch and then decide for yourself.Its kinda different but not path breaking or something like that.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw Die Hard 4.0 last week and its g8! 

My favourite is Anti-Trust! Wat u all think of that!
Now after Devil Himself comment, i am starting to watch DEPARTED!..


----------



## eggman (Oct 7, 2007)

I've just seen *Road to Perdition*. Honestly, i've never seen a film so beautiful (and underrated). A sad and beautiful film. I was blown away.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

Guys see *ZEITGEIST*(its a documentary) its been provided in this months digit DVD.I say must watch.


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> u havent seen cosi fan tutte(movie)?google it


Can't believe you're recommending Tinto Brass' movies here.

I recommend Mar Adentro, Abre Los Ojos and other movies of Alejandro Amenabar, French movies of Jean-Luc Goddard, Russians flicks of Tarkovsky, Vozvrashcheniye, Primer, The Fountain, If...., La Haine, La Moustache, Frailty, Tesis, Edward Scissorhands, Miller's Crossing, Das Experiment, The Edukators, Les Quatre Cents Coups, Qian li zou dan qi, Cinema Paradiso and 13 Tzameti for the time being.

Don't watch these movies with pop-corn in one hand and another around your girlfriend - but with an active brain and desire to enjoy classic cinema.


----------



## faraaz (Oct 7, 2007)

@Yamaraj: Dude, where do you find all these movies? And if you just download them, how do you find out about them to download them??

To be on topic, I just saw Good Luck Chuck...horrible horrible horrible movie, which I only saw because it had Jessica Alba in it...ugh...not even 2/10...


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 7, 2007)

If you love the art of cinema and movie-making, you'll find all the classic ones lurking around you be appreciated and loved. Unfortunately, I must download most of them, as there is no market for such movies in India.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2007)

I have just watched *The Lookout* (Genre: Crime/Drama/Thriller)

Very good movie


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

Yesterday I saw this Czech movie called "Zítra vstanu a oparím se cajem" AKA "Tomorrow I’ll Wake Up and Scald Myself with Tea". this was filmed in 1977. Its a Si-Fi TimeTravel Comedy movie.  Had a good laugh last nite  

A Brief sinopsis 



> Assuming I’ve got the plot straight, it runs broadly along these lines. A group of elderly Nazis has survived into the 1990s (thanks to anti-ageing pills of unspecified provenance), and is therefore in a position to take advantage of the miraculous invention of the Universum company - which offers time travel to school parties and rich American tourists, on condition that they are passive observers throughout (they’re not even allowed to leave the craft, which lands in the specified era after an initial blast into orbit). The Nazis, led by Klaus Abard (Jiří Sovák), plan to disobey this cardinal rule by landing in Germany on December 8, 1944, with the aim of offering Hitler and his associates a hydrogen bomb that their associates have purloined from the Americans - the idea being that Hitler will shatter his opposition with a single blow, and the Nazis’ dream of a thousand-year Reich will become a reality.



I downloaded this movie .... forget buying it in India .. it not available anywhere. 
I was expecting a Black&White Movie but turned out to be a color movie 

IMDB users have rated this 7.9 (151 Votes) which is very good for a 1977 Si-Fi movie.

You guys will know exactly where it get this movie 


Film Journal
Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## xbonez (Oct 11, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I've just seen *Road to Perdition*. Honestly, i've never seen a film so beautiful (and underrated). A sad and beautiful film. I was blown away.



Just "acquired"  Road to Perdition. hoping to see it soon


----------



## eggman (Oct 11, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> Just "acquired"  Road to Perdition. hoping to see it soon


Please do watch it. Amazing film............beautifully sad


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

killbill,diehard and mohabbatein and kabhi kushi kabhi gham


----------



## eggman (Oct 11, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> mohabbatein and kabhi kushi kabhi gham


 These were the two most boring films, I ever saw. Every song is about 24-40 days long and the whole film is about 320 days long.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> These were the two most boring films, I ever saw. Every song is about 24-40 days long and the whole film is about 320 days long.



ofcourse for you those may be bored but taste may vary from person to person,your choice movie may be bored to some guys,any how those movies are some what emtional and centiment


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2007)

nice to see that some members are appreciating non-bollywood and non-hollywood movies.

I would recommend Korean movie
*Sadmovie* released in 2005

though as the name suggest the ending is way too sad but 3/4 of the movie length is full of love, comedy and emotion. Acting was so real that u can feel urself right there, u will laugh an cry out with them.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 13, 2007)

Bhool Bhulaiya

9\10

Superb Movie

Vidya Balan Work Was Great.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2007)

Casino Royale


----------



## eggman (Oct 13, 2007)

Goodfellas!!!


----------



## adi007 (Oct 15, 2007)

Home alone series,Evil dead series,Nightmare series,Terminator series,MATRIX series,Ta ra rum pum......


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

Casino : robert dinero (cant say if i spelled it right)
Pelican Brief ; julia roberts and denzel washington
hot shots 1 and 2
speed zone series
take down
Connair or Connear (nicholas cage)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 21, 2007)

The whole Bourne Trilogy... Truly Superb...

ANd if you are into TV Episodes..Then Ben10 (animated) is good too... Teenage SuperHero Stuff.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 21, 2007)

^^+1 about bourne trilgy

Also gr8 - 28 weeks later (8/10) and disturbia (6.5/10)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll recommend following 4 movies:

1. Pay Check
2. Phone Booth
3. Nik of Time
4. Cellular

All four are full of suspense. Total paisa vasool.


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 23, 2007)

1. paycheck
2. the eternal sunshine of th spotless mind
3. Apocalypto


----------



## neo_anderson (Oct 23, 2007)

John woo's The Killer, Hardboiled, Bullet in the Head


----------



## faraaz (Oct 23, 2007)

We Own the Night...Joacquin Phoenix's best performance yet!

Also don't miss The Kingdom...fun way to kill an evening...


----------



## mohit sharma (Oct 23, 2007)

all 3 bourne movies 

spy game
 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spy_Game

Gladiator


----------



## adi007 (Oct 23, 2007)

Air force One(old film)
Greatttttttttttttttttttttt film


----------



## supernova (Oct 23, 2007)

The Shawshank Redemption...... Truly amazing!!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 23, 2007)

Ocean's 11, Pay Check, A beautiful Mind, Home Alone Series, Ven Helsing, The Matrix.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2007)

*Lump of Sugar*



			
				neo_anderson said:
			
		

> John woo's The Killer, Hardboiled, Bullet in the Head


Is it the same one abt undercover cop who makes paper kites every time he kills someone


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2007)

"JAB WE MET" (2007) *ing Shahid and Kareena..beleive me I was tempted to go to hall when I saw ratings in TOI ..and its a good movie ..awesome songs especially "Hun Mauja Mauja" and "Yeh IshQ hai "

This film is a mixture of DDLJ,Pardes, Dil hai ki manta nahin ...Kareena looks beautiful and acting nice too ...

Full paisa vasool film..

now w8ing for Om Shanti Om  

PS: one gud film i wud recommend more : The Gods must be crazy ..wiki it for detail


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

The Departed
Ratatouille


----------



## gurujee (Oct 29, 2007)

one flew over the cuckoo's nest
the pianist
Life is beautiful
scent of a woman
undertow
...................
.........


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2007)

*Airplane!*

Great great great comedy..........


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2007)

*Failan

*


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 29, 2007)

1408  --  very good movie

ratatouile

magicians  --   very good movie

lucky you

starnger then fiction  --- good movie

the astranaut farmer  --

final fantasy :  spirits within

the reaping --  

wild hogs --- good comedy

surf's up

shredderman rulez --   good timepass

blades of glory --   very good movie

flushed away

idiocracy --  good to watch


----------



## faraaz (Oct 29, 2007)

Just saw V For Vendetta last night..I know I know, old movie...but classy as hell! Nice way to kill an evening...


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Just saw V For Vendetta last night..I know I know, old movie...but classy as hell! Nice way to kill an evening...



remember remember the 5th of november

superb acting by Victor Hugho


----------



## faraaz (Oct 30, 2007)

"And how exactly am I going to die?"

"With my hands around your neck..."

V was one cold-blooded mofo!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 31, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Casino : robert dinero (cant say if i spelled it right)
> Pelican Brief ; julia roberts and denzel washington
> hot shots 1 and 2
> speed zone series
> ...



Oh man oh man.... what coool movies... 
Since you suggested them I watched them all...And Whaooo...Super cool movies..
Nice suggestion.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2007)

Beast and the Beauty


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 31, 2007)

Dont know if these were mentioned b4

Serpico ( *ing Al Pacino : classic cop corruption movie which hasnt beeb bettered since ) 

Mean Streets ( Early Marty Sco movie - a bit rough on the edges but a young De Niro and Harvey Keitel shine through )


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 31, 2007)

American pie - the whole series,
euro trip, road trip and Scary movie.
All movies r gross comedy...
but really funny....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 12, 2007)

clmlbx wrote 





> 1408 -- very good movie


 yaar faad ke rakh dee tumne to..kya psycho thriller movie hai written by stephen king..such a spooky movie i never saw...damn hair raising


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

the notebook


----------



## shantanu (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks QM and yeah the notebook : i loved it had tears in my eyes..  ..

alive (old movie of 1993 but a nice one)


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2007)

The Lives of Others. (2006)

It's a german movie, but really really nice. Very slow to start, but if you are tired of the same ol' hollywood crap, then watch this movie. (Watched it in HD  )


----------



## eggman (Nov 13, 2007)

*Memento*

A very unique film, unlike anything I've seen before. 
_Now..... where was I?_


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> *Memento*
> 
> A very unique film, unlike anything I've seen before.
> _Now..... where was I?_


yeah thats one meaningful movie for me.

John Woo's *Hard Boiled* (F.E.A.R game fighting scenes took inspiration from this movie, yeah its intense fighting and some serious twists in the movie)

*The Host *(a fish becomes mutated monster when some American scientist dumps tons of formaldehyde into seoul river) Every bit is entertaining, though not a typical godzilla type monster movie, u will see moments of love, fun and fear.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 13, 2007)

Eddie Murpys Daddy Day Care...........Guys you will simply Love it


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay guys. Enough with the nonsense. Here's the real deal. Must watch. And by must watch, I mean, must watch.

I quote from RLSlog.net


> I received a very pleasant mail today. My inbox is usually full of stupid cease & desist messages from various antipiracy organizations, but it’s mails like this one which make you happy. It’s good to see that some people realize that internet piracy isn’t just evil…
> 
> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> ...



I got this movie just as a way to support the cause. I must say. I had not planned on watching the movie when I just put it check the quality. I could not put my hand on the pause button. Must watch. Must watch.

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/6507a33979.jpg


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2007)

^^ How to watch this movie ? i mean any link ? i cldnt find any at the home page u specified .....


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2007)

Well you got to buy it. That's all I can say on this forum. But I could mention this link and you can go from there on...: *www.rlslog.net/piracy-isnt-that-bad-and-they-know-it/


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2007)

or else u could have pmed me.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 18, 2007)

Saawariya (Hindi Movie) : I dunno why this movie became a FLOP. Its good and full of emotions though. Ranveer did very good acting. Maybe its the end people didn't liked.... The hero becomes alone and didn't get his love. Thats the way life goes.... Still in the end there is a scene when Hero 'Raj' is shown punching in air... symbolize that he is sad but still is fighting with his grief....

Indian people never likes Sad Love Stories it seems (Who likes reality anyway...)


----------



## faraaz (Nov 18, 2007)

Man...I hate love stories as it is...on top of that you want me to watch a DEPRESSING love story?? I have better things to do in life! 

Now, as for movie recommendations, I just saw this really awesome movie called Transformers () last night. Again...this is just to remind you guys to go watch it again since the HD DVD print is out...or has been for a while but I only 'got' it last night...


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ I didnt like TRANSFORMERS ..wat a crappy type dabba story..aliens coming to save us ..............  

Sanwariya is based on "White Nights" .......
"White Nights" is a Russian short story by Fyodor Dostoevsky, originally published in 1848, early in the writer's career. Film adaptations have been made by Italian director Luchino Visconti, by French director Robert Bresson (as Four Nights of a Dreamer) and by Indian director Sanjay Leela Bhansali (as the musical Saawariya).


I love Russian literature .... (my fav Oleysa and The Garin death Ray)


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2007)

@esumitkumar: If you are not a fan of the Transformers franchise, you shouldnt even bother trying to pay attention to the story. As it is, such movies are usually OVAs instead of adhering to the original franchise storyline. So yeah...and what the hell you doin payin attention to story instead of droolin at the amazin action sequences in Transformers??


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

A moment to remember


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

@esumitkumar, transformer fan here...  already watched it 5-6 times, i doubt u have seen whole movie... take out a good transformers print rewatch it, & ur opponion abt movie, u hate it coz aliens saved humans... shocks me.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @esumitkumar, transformer fan here...  already watched it 5-6 times, i doubt u have seen whole movie... take out a good transformers print rewatch it, & ur opponion abt movie, u hate it coz aliens saved humans... shocks me.



better watch in on big screen. 21' screen will not do justice to those special effects


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

ab transformers dekhne ke liye 40-50k ka 21' hd tv lena padega?Juts j\k.

This movie has nothing but super cool special effects so its more like for kids.hehe.

Ok guys I recommend you guys watch deja vu if you haven't watched already.
'The Devil wears prada' is yet another cute comedy(the actress is beautiful...damn I forgot her name.I have problems remembering names)


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ab transformers dekhne ke liye 40-50k ka 21' hd tv lena padega?Juts j\k.
> 
> This movie has nothing but super cool special effects so its more like for kids.hehe.
> 
> ...


anne hathaway 

Btw whats the story abt ? I might watch this one.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

well the movie is based on a book by some well known author(I forgot the name).She wants to be a journalist...gets a job as the secretary to 'the devil'...tough job...meets some big peoples.....boyfriend problems..blah....blah...happy ending as usual.All I can say is its a nice cute emotional comedy.I liked it.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> better watch in on big screen. 21' screen will not do justice to those special effects


  wth, i saw it in a theatre... so suggested him to get a hd dvd .


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> wth, i saw it in a theatre... so suggested him to get a hd dvd .


oops..the suggestion was for him obviously


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2007)

@ faraaz and @ vish786..yaaro sabhi ki apni apni choice hoti hai ...I like movies which have a good story base compared to that which have cool effects but no good story base ........My favourite movie is "THE PIANIST" ...I love WWII movies ...

i watched TRANSFORMERS on DVD Rip by Axxo  .......... effects were cool but story wasnt gud..and I didnt say I *hate* Transformers vish 786 ......I said I didnt like it much .....


----------



## sivarap (Nov 21, 2007)

@esumit kumar...lemme guess ur other favorites...."Life is beautiful", "bridge on river kwai", "saving private ryan"(this i doubt)


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 21, 2007)

TRY  "My Girl and I" ... a Korean movie...
its very touching... i bet u will surely like it!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2007)

@sivarap..u r right doood ....... +++1 ....... 

my other favs : Nuovo cinemo paradiso,Enemy at the gates, Life is Beautiful,Saving Private Ryan, Battle Royale etc etc


----------



## vish786 (Nov 21, 2007)

+1,
life is beautiful(loved how dad hides everything from his son & convincing hm they r playing some sort off hide & seek game... tat was innovative.), saving private ryan, enemy at the gates are good movies.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

desperatly waiting to see Hitman movie. trailer looks awesome


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @esumitkumar: If you are not a fan of the Transformers franchise, you shouldnt even bother trying to pay attention to the story. As it is, such movies are usually OVAs instead of adhering to the original franchise storyline. So yeah...and what the hell you doin payin attention to story instead of droolin at the amazin action sequences in Transformers??



Even i am of opinion that Transformer was okie movie if not bad...

Well Transformers comics' fan must be drooling with special effects and all, But overall it was crap movie.

For me it was waste of time and Bandwidth




			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> @esumitkumar, transformer fan here...  already watched it 5-6 times, i doubt u have seen whole movie... take out a good transformers print rewatch it, & ur opponion abt movie, u hate it coz aliens saved humans... shocks me.




Well for me i dont hate because of that theme...I didnt find anything different or new out of it... Cliched Storyline .. Besides these days every other hollywood movie has pretty good action sequences so that cannot be counted as only reason to watch Transformers..

You are a fan so you can watch Transformer for 'n' no. of times but who don't like it are not necessarily idiots   I have watched  Schindler's List, Great Escape etc for like 10 times.. And i have seen people who claim that these movies are ****.. Its a personal choice afterall 




			
				T159 said:
			
		

> better watch in on big screen. 21' screen will not do justice to those special effects



That i will surely try when i get access to large screen..Lots of movies are pending to be enjoyed on large screen..


Btw any review on Michael Clayton ??


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

INS-ANI said:
			
		

> TRY  "My Girl and I" ... a Korean movie...
> its very touching... i bet u will surely like it!



next on my hitlist


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 21, 2007)

man from earth

AWESOME AWESOME movie!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ Did you watch it on my recommendation or on your own accord? Either ways, it sure is an awesome movie...


----------



## vish786 (Nov 22, 2007)

INS-ANI said:
			
		

> TRY  "My Girl and I" ... a Korean movie...
> _ its very touching... i bet u will surely like it!_





			
				T159 said:
			
		

> next on my hitlist


i guess the english version of this movie is My Sassy Girl... starring Elisha


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 22, 2007)

i watched it on my own as the brief review provided IMDB sounded MY TYPE

actually havent been frquent on this site of late so didnt know u had said it
anyways it is a gr8 movie!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 22, 2007)

I still can't get it out of my head.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 22, 2007)

@goobi, is this the movie man from earth. ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i guess the english version of this movie is My Sassy Girl... starring Elisha



nope the two films are diffrerent
A remake for My Sassy Girl  is slated to release in 2008 starring Elisha. Wonder if it will be a hit.

But "My girl and I" is altogether different movie. Though starring the same Cha Tae hyun of My Sassy Girl.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

ok peeps bumping this thread again.

Just watched 'sweet november' for second time and I think it _is_ awesome.Just get that movie friends just get that and I promise you wont be disappointed.
Charlize theron is so damn cute and acting is superb.
Keanu reeves is the main actor.

Music is the key I mean the music is awesome.I felt like crying in the end.no kidding.


----------



## shri (Nov 26, 2007)

SiCKO
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0386032/

Awesome documentary.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 26, 2007)

^^hmm...is it gud. critic apparently felt it wasn't in gud taste


----------



## shri (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ Critics (read american loyalists) have no other job


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*not for kiddos  but call me a moron,i enjoyed the film very much *
* A Clockwork Orange (1971)*
* ^it is a violent film and it was banned afaik.*
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Clockwork_Orange_(film)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0066921/


----------



## shantanu (Nov 27, 2007)

anyone seen history of violenece ? the beach and schindler's list !


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2007)

*THE ITALIAN JOB *..great movie ..must watch ... my rating 9/10 

In Venice, Italy, a team of expert theives pulls a daring heist of 35 million dollars in bars of gold. One of the theives betrays his companions and swipes the gold for himself. One year later, in Los Angeles, the surviving team members create a smart and devious plan to steal back the gold and get their revenge on the traitor. 

source : imdb.com

*ing Mark Wahlberg,Charlize Theron and Jason Statham


----------



## adi007 (Nov 27, 2007)

Air force one
excellent film..
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Force_One_(film)


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

saw PiGS today.....nice movie, worth watching


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 27, 2007)

The Net and The Net 2.0


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Matrix --> A movie that has made me love Hollywood my favorite 
Forrest Gump --> Will touch your heart by far one of the greatest movies
Fight Club --> Wow this ones a class in its own... great movie
Cashback --> A movie that I can relate to
Grindhouse Death Proof --> Absolute kick ass movie!!
Minority Report --> Very futuristic and genius of Speliburg 
Spiderman 1,2,3 --> My favorite superhero
Eurorip --> Great teen and sex comedy better than the cult American Pie!!
I can go on and on............


----------



## Who (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever watched shawshank redemption or 12 monkeys here ?? both are my favourite films of all time.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 27, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption. That's like a classic man. A must watch. Havne't watched 12 monkeys though...will take a look at it.

Btw, I kinda liked Harry Potter 5.... nice movie


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

someone make a list of top 10 movies based on the posts till now!many are recommending same movies!  that makes it easy(not for me  )


----------



## Who (Nov 27, 2007)

goobimama please post your comments on 12 monkeys as soon as you watch, the ending was really great & sad. HP 5 was too short & the book was the longest in the series also i agree with praka123 here someone update the first post with the top 10 movie list please


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2007)

@vishal ..hey my city bro..i cudnt find an imdb entry for "
The Net and the Net v 2.0" cud u please share ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> *THE ITALIAN JOB *..great movie ..must watch ... my rating 9/10
> 
> In Venice, Italy, a team of expert theives pulls a daring heist of 35 million dollars in bars of gold. One of the theives betrays his companions and swipes the gold for himself. One year later, in Los Angeles, the surviving team members create a smart and devious plan to steal back the gold and get their revenge on the traitor.
> 
> ...


 
+1 for ITALIAN JOB .. i liked it too


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 27, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> @vishal ..hey my city bro..i cudnt find an imdb entry for "
> The Net and the Net v 2.0" cud u please share ?



*www.imdb.com/title/tt0113957/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0449077/


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2007)

oh that's it ..i typed in imdb search as "The Net and The Net v 2.0" he he he


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone here who is a Cameron Crowe fan? I just saw Fast Times at Ridgemont High (for the second time) and loved every second of the movie.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption. That's like a classic man. A must watch. Havne't watched 12 monkeys though...will take a look at it.
> 
> Btw, I kinda liked Harry Potter 5.... nice movie


I agree one of THE best movies I've ever seen


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 27, 2007)

Shawshank redemption is really a cool movie ...........
those who like Shawshank redemption should also watch The Green Mile again a superb movie..

presently i am waiting for Beowulf i wanna to see Angelina as a dEvil 

and i am really surprised to see that some people didn't like the transformer movie ?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 27, 2007)

+1 The green mile(ending literally makes u cry, this movie is not for action lovers.) & shawshank redemption... both good ones.

October sky - another good one(aspiring lad makes the first rocket.)


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

right now, i'm dying to see Hitman....i'd so lve to see it in the hall, but it hasn't released in india yet...guess i'll just acquire it from some other "sources"


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 27, 2007)

October Sky... great movie


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^
+1 One of the best inspirational movie ever made.


----------



## codename_romeo (Nov 27, 2007)

Shawshank redemption/ godfather/ forrest gump..... these are certain movies which are uncomparable


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^+1...all 3 r gr8


----------



## Who (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the two movies you guys should really watch :-

 1) One flew over the cuckoo's nest

  2) 12 monkeys 

 Guys please try to see this awesome movie.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2007)

man from earth ..i saw it..so many ppl appraising that..itni acchi bhi nahin thi  ..very philosphical...not my type movie ....my rating 6/10 .......


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

what about imdb no.22 in top 250 films:
*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb *
anybody saw this film?
and Its in genre:comedy.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 28, 2007)

praka123 - we need no explanation for Stanley Kubrick movies.  He makes masterpieces not movies. 

smit - I'm yet to see 12 Monkey (I think I have the DVD), but One flew over... is an amazing movie. I love Jack Nicholson and his style of acting. It can also be categorized under Escape movies.


----------



## vavinashraju (Nov 28, 2007)

there is an article regarding the producer of the movie the man from the earth in this months digit magazine.....which was suggested by goobimama in this thread.....it is an article regarding the producer thanking the pirates for making there movie a hit


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 28, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> +1 for ITALIAN JOB .. i liked it too



Another nice film.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 28, 2007)

vavinashraju said:
			
		

> there is an article regarding the producer of the movie the man from the earth in this months digit magazine.....which was suggested by goobimama in this thread.....it is an article regarding the producer thanking the pirates for making there movie a hit



yeah pretty cool...u've read the letter he wrote?



> _To Whom It May Concern:_
> 
> 
> My name is Eric D. Wilkinson and I am the producer of a small independent film called “Jerome Bixby’s The Man From Earth” .
> ...


----------



## krates (Nov 28, 2007)

*pirates Of The Caribbean 1,2,3*


----------



## vavinashraju (Nov 28, 2007)

xbonez -ya i have read his letter


----------



## goobimama (Nov 28, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=662602&postcount=478

I had already posted it


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 29, 2007)

++ 1 for AIR FORCE ONE....

thanks adi007 for sharing 

ultimate movie !! just watched it ..harrison ford rocks !!


----------



## adi007 (Nov 30, 2007)

^^u are welcome 
SAW collection--pretty scary
BACK TO THE FUTURE SERIES -must watch


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 30, 2007)

Hitman (2007 Movie)


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

^^dying to see this one.....not released in india yet and dvd rips aren't available yet......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

SAW 1--awesome(must watch)
SAW 2-good
SAw-3-Dunno why they made this at all


I heard more are coming,this is what I call a perfect start wasted.They should have made a TV serial instead.Don't prolong the damn series for making profits cos the first one clicked.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

^^saw IV has already been released..................


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

just watched first 20 mins of SAW 4
Gives me shivers, back story is covered and Jigsaw is dead.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

just watched first 20 mins of SAW 4
Gives me shivers, back story is covered and Jigsaw is dead.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

jigsaw died in saw3 itself iirc.

Haven't watched saw 4 yet will get it soon.Though I am sure its as crappy as saw 3.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 30, 2007)

I love Seth Rogen movies. Just saw Superbad. 

In terms of comedy: 
Knocked Up < 40 year old Virgin < Superbad 

In terms of movie as the whole:
40 year old virgin < Superbad < Knocked up

Saw Superbad and Knocked Up in Unrated version.   These movies are rated R. Make sure you watch alone or with friends. 


All three,  8/10 material.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> jigsaw died in saw3 itself iirc.
> 
> Haven't watched saw 4 yet will get it soon.Though I am sure its as crappy as saw 3.


yeah he died, but flashback occurs.
I really loved his acting, that voice..OMG

Saw 1 was the best ever in series. Havent finished watching SAW 4, gore level has increased.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

^^doesn't it seem they prolonged the series which should have ended at saw 3?
I thought saw 3 was the last installation and was highly disappointed by its ending as nothing was made clear but i dint know then that saw 4(and maybe saw10,11 in near future) is coming.


Surf's up-->good timepass.Animations are amazing,graphics are great(better than crysis)

Swett november->still haven't watched?get in buggers its amazing.


----------



## eggman (Nov 30, 2007)

SAW I was like "WOW!!!!!!!!!!". It blew my mind the time I saw it.(forgive the pun).
SAW II and III looked like quick cash in. Even SAW IV is looking the same way. But I'm gonna watch it anyway for the violence and punishment :devil:

_I want to play a Game........._


----------



## goobimama (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't watch the SAW movies. I just ask my sick friends to relate to me the events in the movie. It's too...too...


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I can't watch the SAW movies. I just ask my sick friends to relate to me the events in the movie. It's too...too...


wait few years, it will be reality.

heard of ed gein? Texas massacre was based on him.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

@goobi:just watch SAW 1 its very good and less gory.SAW 2 and SAW 3 are waste of time but you won't be able to resist them after watching SAW 1.


----------



## eggman (Dec 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I can't watch the SAW movies. I just ask my sick friends to relate to me the events in the movie. It's too...too...


Its not that SICK. You should watch SAW I ,its more of a psychological thriller....



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @goobi:just watch SAW 1 its very good and less gory.SAW 2 and SAW 3 are waste of time but you won't be able to resist them after watching SAW 1.


Absolutely. I know that SAW IV can never ever be as good as SAW I,and will probably be like SAW III,but still I want to see it


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

I watched SAW 1. Watched it at my friend's home theatre (120" LCD projector display + 38 lakh worth sound system). Yeah. It didn't like the guy cutting his foot.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

^^that was perhaps the goriest scene in SAW 1,in SAW 2 we find out that even after cutting his foot and escaping form the room the guy was killed brutally.

Anyways please don't watch SAW 2 and SAW 3,they are just too gory for you


----------



## chicha (Dec 1, 2007)

^^^ its supposed to be recommended movies. 
i do not know if some one here mentioned or not. 
but watch english patient.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

^^saw series recommended to all except goobi.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> ^^^ its supposed to be recommended movies.
> i do not know if some one here mentioned or not.
> but watch english patient.


 Yeah 
*The English Patient* is an awesome movie.
The letter by catherine was so moving.


I luved it more than Titanic(it was crap compared to this)
NOTE: U will not understand this movie in one go, Watching it everytime reveals something interesting and  hidden.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 1, 2007)

In terms of ratings of saw series...
SAW1>SAW2>SAW3>SAW4


The one thing i liked in all the series is linking previous events...


----------



## eggman (Dec 1, 2007)

I wanna SAW IV...........


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2007)

All *Saw movies *are excellent... those traps, that suspense... that thrill... those body cuts.. 

kachaak cut !!! 


recently saw movie: *Malena*.... starring Monica Bellucci with her honest sensuality, those 

innocent looks are enough to kill you .... with a familiar story... but makes an appeal.


 Malena, the most beautiful woman in the town, she’s dream of every man and envy of all 

woman as for her superior beauty. She been married newly to a war soldier leaving here all her 

alone in the lustful city between those hungry eyes always pursuing her. Her walk in the street 

stops ever damn thing. Meanwhile a teenager falls in love during her puberty stage.  He’s been 

captivated by her innocency & beauty... & dreams day night about her, she changes her life 

and now he does nothing except follows her pure love & sensuality, watching her like a 

protector. But for Malena, time has brought her curse all along with news of her husbands 

death in WWII.  Being a lonely woman ill fated people sexually abuse her & gossips go around 

having secret relation with someone. Her beauty becomes her fatal curse. She’s an obsession of 

every man eventually with no one to save her & womens waiting to chop off her throat. Hard 

times  befall... no one trades any veges or food to her. She becomes prey to man for hunger, 

Renato(teenager) helplessly watches all leaving him no option but plead to Lord hoping that 

would be her last surrender & prays to protect her till he grows up and later would take over to 

protect her. But thats not all, Malena is gradually destroyed and ............................ Watch 

the movie you morons... don’t expect me to write whole story here   ........................... 

.......... atlast Malena gets her dignity, love & lives happily ever after.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ ur fonts sucks maem!


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2007)

changed & formatted... the problem is with forum if we take more time to post reply user logs off auto....


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> changed & formatted... the problem is with forum if we take more time to post reply user logs off auto....


chec the remember checkbox

Btw Monica Belluci is one of the most Beautiful women

SAW4 is not better than anything in previous series.
It just plugs the reason as to why Kramer became Jigsaw.

*A Bittersweet Life 

*Simply amazing moive.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 1, 2007)

OCTOBER SKY
a very inspiring movie!


----------



## knoughtyd (Dec 2, 2007)

Suggest me some movies involving car chases,steals,hacking,action thriller genre etc...
like Swordfish,Gone in 60 secs...!!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

Dudes. I wrote a review about "The Man from Earth" on my blog. Whadoyouknow! The producer wrote a comment on it! 
*goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/11/man-from-earth.html


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^wow.gotta download this(in january that is).

Anyways I will try to pay him whatever I can or heck I can spread the word around and help indirectly.

oooo goobi is getting famous.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

@goobi:I went through the comments in ur blog.well,p2p helping a film getting success!weird  I'd have bought it for Rs50(all these foreign films!) if moserbaer or tseries put a DVD!.
anyways Im gonna see it(well,u know how!   ) since director himself is praising p2p!


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Dudes. I wrote a review about "The Man from Earth" on my blog. Whadoyouknow! The producer wrote a comment on it!
> *goobimama.blogspot.com/2007/11/man-from-earth.html




wow!



 i am also a big fan of this movie!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

Well as soon as my Paypal account gets activated, I will be sending in a donation of $25 (couple of my friends have contributed as well) maybe even more. I love to support the cause for p2p...


----------



## knoughtyd (Dec 2, 2007)

Guys....
Suggest me some movies involving car chases,steals,hacking,action thriller genre etc...
like Swordfish,Gone in 60 secs...!!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ Titanic 

On a less serious note, have you seen 'The italian job'?


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2007)

*The silence of the lambs*


----------



## adi007 (Dec 3, 2007)

knoughtyd said:
			
		

> Guys....
> Suggest me some movies involving car chases,steals,hacking,action thriller genre etc...
> like Swordfish,Gone in 60 secs...!!!



Hacking ans stealing:
firewall
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewall_(film)

Action thriller
Matrix series


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 3, 2007)

Friends can some one suggest a nice movie which has lot of SFX so that we can watch it on home theatre! Preferably not serious movies! Say something in the lines of Jurassic Park, King Kong, Independence day etc


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 3, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Friends can some one suggest a nice movie which has lot of SFX so that we can watch it on home theatre! Preferably not serious movies! Say something in the lines of Jurassic Park, King Kong, Independence day etc


Lord of the Rings (all parts), Ghost Rider, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2007)

Not many into serious movies? 

Anyone seen *Equilibrium*? Just watch (preferably in HD) and come here to say it rules!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 3, 2007)

@Goobi The Man on Earth's Storyline seems to be toooo good.. 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/synopsis
Man i cant wait to see it. Thx for telling..


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 3, 2007)

Final Destination 1,2,3
English

Die Hard 1,2 
English

Anniyan
Tamil

Ghazini
Tamil


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Not many into serious movies?
> 
> Anyone seen *Equilibrium*? Just watch (preferably in HD) and come here to say it rules!


It is on this Saturday on Star Movies night at 9. Will see.


----------



## chicha (Dec 4, 2007)

Equilibrium is i think about the place where ppl do not have emotions.
Am i correct.

classics: The Guns of Navarone, sound of music.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mathilukal(Malayalam 1990) -award winning.
Also Known As (AKA)
Mathilukal 	India (Malayalam title)
Muren 	Netherlands
The Walls 	(undefined)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0097851/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0097851/fullcredits


----------



## Pathik (Dec 8, 2007)

Memento (English)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0209144/


----------



## chicha (Dec 8, 2007)

^nice movie, there are many indian versions of the same movie.

offtopic.
please stay away form the latest resdent evil. the worst of all the parts.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> Equilibrium is i think about the place where ppl do not have emotions.
> Am i correct.


Yeah. I think it's on Star Movies, 9 PM tonight. 

If you liked Matrix or Sin City, you'll like this one also. Got cool and stylish stunts.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ yea tonite on Star Movies


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2007)

*Memories of Murder*


----------



## Parminder001 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey guys wat bout American pie series


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2007)

Parminder001 said:
			
		

> Hey guys wat bout American pie series


cheap entertainment


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^first 1-2 were great but the later ones were cheap soft porn comedy.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2007)

true....btw, the sixth American Pie is also out. Release date in USA is late dec. but its already available on the net...though the comedy is cheap, tacky and raunchy no doubt, it still is fun.especially when u're not in the mood for some serious movies


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

Parminder001 said:
			
		

> Hey guys wat bout American pie series


Only 1 and 3 is good.
You better watch Eurotrip, its the best sex teen comedy I've seen


----------



## Pathik (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ +1..
Scotty doesn't know!!!


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 8, 2007)

hmm
must watch is it then...
 exorcist, grudge, pursuit of happiness, paycheck, blood diamond, shooter....
 list goes on........lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ +1..
> Scotty doesn't know!!!



that song rocked.lols.

"cos scotty doesn't know!!!" LMAO.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 8, 2007)

We did a bench-tabla version of "Scotty Doesn't Know" with chorus in class...haha  Awesome stuff!

As for movies...I highly recommend Atonement...awesome drama.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> You better watch Eurotrip, its the best sex teen comedy I've seen


I dunno what you mean by "sex teen comedy". 

Have you watched:-
*Sixteen Candles* (7/10) 
*Ferris Bueller's Day Out* (9/10)
*The Breakfast Club* (8/10) 
*Dazzed and Confused* (6.5/10) 
*Pretty in Pink* (Haven't seen as yet)
*Fast Times at Ridgemont high* (8/10) <-- this one got nudity too, but I loved the movie. 
*A Walk to Remember *(8.5/10) 

Watch these movies and you won't like:-
*Scary Movie* (saw only the first one, pure BS, 2/10)
*American Pie* (saw only the first one, pure BS, 2/10)
*Eurotrip* (5/10)
*Roadtrip *(3/10)

The below movies are cheap soft porns. If I want to enjoy/TP, well I got over 150+ DVDs of movies to choose from.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2007)

American Pie - 1&2 rocked, 3,4,5 ok ok, nothing special, 6 total BS - worst of the entire series

eurotrip is undoutedly very gud but my fave in this genre is The Girl Next Door. wow! elisha cuthberth is so hot!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^yep thats what I said.grudgy has gone wrong here.AP1 was so cool.

yea Girl Next Door is cool too,it gets pretty serious in the middle.


And did I recommend Sweet November to you guys?Please do watch it.

I am out of movies right now.lol.I will be back after my exams.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2007)

Talking about Girl Next Door, has anyone watched the new one? It's a sort of thriller thing. Apparently really well made. Gonna watch it soon.


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

^
are you talking about sequel or a new film by your bhabi(elisha).


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 8, 2007)

Equilibrium, saw just now, not bad, nice movie, though I wouldn't say one of the best ever.

But the action scenes very really good and surprisingly believable and Chrisitian Bale suited his part to the T.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh this has NOTHING to do with Elisha's movie. Here's the imdb link:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0830558/


----------



## vish786 (Dec 8, 2007)

Girl Next Door.... Elisha culberts excellent yet.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 8, 2007)

Me too seen Equilibrium. Not as good as i expected.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2007)

@goobi  : ya, i heard of the new Girl next door. but its supposed to be quite dark and gloomy. i think its based on a true story.....


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah. Four of my friends watched it thanked me for recommending it to them. I haven't watched it though. Still, they said it's a must watch. I guess I will.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 8, 2007)

Elisha Cuthbert was hot during that movie 3 years ago, not anymore, now she's just a slut like the other slut Paris H, who together appeared in House Of Wax, which is crap.

Ofc these are my opinions.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 9, 2007)

Regarding Equilibrium.. you can't compare with Matrix (part one) or Sin City but still it's a good movie. I love cool and stylish stunts. Also I saw the movie in 720p High Definition so that might have helped.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

Was wondering whether to get that movie or not. Now I will...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

My cousin from Newzealand asked me to view "prison break III" what is this serial?Is it possible for a person(me!) with intermediate to dumbo  knowledge in English can understand this serial?and what is the plot  BTW,he gave me his external hdd and asked me to view(forced  )
also please someone give a brief idea of what to expect!he said each serial is 45min or so


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 12, 2007)

I did'nt like Equilibrium, watched for 45mins with subtitles and deleted it *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2007)

Once in a summer
nice heart warming flick


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 12, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> My cousin from Newzealand asked me to view "prison break III" what is this serial?Is it possible for a person(me!) with intermediate to dumbo  knowledge in English can understand this serial?and what is the plot  BTW,he gave me his external hdd and asked me to view(forced  )
> also please someone give a brief idea of what to expect!he said each serial is 45min or so


Prison Break is cool man. You need to watch season 1 & 2 before you see Season 3. Else you won't understand the characters and what's going on.. 

Season 1 - 8/10
Season 2 - 6.5/10
Season 3 (saw till epic 5) - 5.5/10 

If you're into Adventure and little action, thriller and drama, you might like it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah i have watched the whole season one of prison break on Star World.m waiting for Star World to show the second season.
Its a good series.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2007)

Season 1 was the best. They should have ended the show on Season 2.

Btw, those of you who want to watch a funny movie, check out "Death at the Funeral". Pretty darn hilarious. It's a brit comedy, but not in the obvious way...


----------



## adi007 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey i forgot this

Mind Your Lanuguage
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_Your_Language
this is not a film but a very popular serial..
I just watched the DVD containing 18+ episodes..
I must say must watch..


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah even I like Mind your language! Its really good series!

adi where did you get the DVD from? Is it available in India? How much is the price? Last time I heard it was supposed to release soon!


----------



## adi007 (Dec 14, 2007)

^^got DVD from local CD/DVD centre for rental...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

@adi:how many dvds where these 18 episodes contained?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey are there two prakas in this forum? I remember one praka who was malyalee and whos avatar was a cat! Is praka123 same?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah ! you are confusing between same ID or same person..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 14, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> hey i forgot this
> 
> Mind Your Lanuguage
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_Your_Language
> ...



Where did you get the DVD? in hassan or bangalore? is it available in Planet M  and what about the cost


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 14, 2007)

Even I wanted to know whether it's available here in Hyderabad or not! Especially if its available for rent coz I'm sure will be able to buy it!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey you guys here seen *DATE MOVIE* ?? it's on the lines of Scary Movie (you can say so but not much ) but a great laughter treat if you got bored in weekend !


----------



## adi007 (Dec 15, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Where did you get the DVD? in hassan or bangalore?



got the DVD for *rental* in Hassan for a local CD/DVD centre..
I think it's not original *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif...



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> is it available in Planet M  and what about the cost


No idea..

I am just wondering how i got the DVD in a small town like Hassan..where as it's not available even in big cities..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## d1g1t (Dec 15, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> hey i forgot this
> 
> Mind Your Lanuguage
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_Your_Language
> ...



It shows on zee cafe on weekdays at 6 p.m and 11 p.m


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 22, 2007)

People who like animated movies! Can you tell me which among these is best:
1.Ice Age
2. Finding Nemo
3. Cars
4. Shrek
5.Ratatouille

I'm planning to watch any of the above. I'm looking for a fun kind of movie from any of the above. Which one would be better?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd say Ice Age, its amazingly witty and really realy funny. second best would be Ratatouille

Here's my order of preference

Ice Age > Ratatouille > Cars > Shrek > Finding Nemo


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 22, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> People who like animated movies! Can you tell me which among these is best:
> 1.Ice Age
> 2. Finding Nemo
> 3. Cars
> ...


Ratatouille>Finding Nemo>Cars>Shrek>Ice Age 

But all these 5 are good. Seen Monsters, Inc. ? That movie is better than these 5.


----------



## anispace (Dec 22, 2007)

*I am Legend*..  awesome movie. 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0480249/

see it in a theatre, no use downloading a screener


----------



## chicha (Dec 22, 2007)

i am legend is a nice movie.
any one seen hitman?


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 22, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> any one seen hitman?



Ya i have seen it.
Its an average movie.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2007)

^^average?? it was terrible... i had gone to see it in the hall with friends. apart from us, there were exactly 3 more ppl in the hall...


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 22, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^average?? it was terrible... i had gone to see it in the hall with friends. apart from us, there were exactly 3 more ppl in the hall...


It is average IMO.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2007)

no, i didn't mean it that way...everyone will hev their own views. just wanted to say i didn't like it at all. i'd rather have flushed those 150bucks down the toilet and waited for a dvdrip to be available


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

Tch tch. You can just as well help out a poor person instead of flushing cash down the toilet 

Anyone watched "Stardust"? Any views on "Hot Rod"?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^p0rn?che che.

anyways guys do watch deja vu if you haven't watched yet.The illusionist is pretty good too.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 22, 2007)

Watched *Stardust*. Cool movie. I can't imagine missing a Robert De Niro movie. 

8/10 (the last 5 mins is little too 'sweet', otherwise 9/10)


----------



## pushkaraj (Dec 22, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> *I am Legend*.. awesome movie.
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0480249/
> 
> see it in a theatre, no use downloading a screener


 
watched it yesterday night in theatre. Amazing movie. Will Smith is simply marvellous.


----------



## anubhavj1 (Dec 22, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> 1.Ice Age
> 2. Finding Nemo
> 3. Cars
> 4. Shrek
> 5.Ratatouille




Personally I'd recommend go for ratatouille (awesome movie and esp. if u r a food buff). 
Ice Age and Shrek are also good for time pass.
Don't know about Cars and Finding Nemo but they should be good both being from Pixar.
And if you're an anim buff( light ones) I'll recommend watching all of Pixar Studio movies Toy Story 1 and 2,Monsters Inc.,A bug's life,The incredibles .

PS: Ratatouille is also from Pixar


----------



## shantanu (Dec 22, 2007)

vanishing point..
eastern promises
I am legend
american pie beta house (OK kind)
rush hour 3
The beach
The heartbreak kid


----------



## chicha (Dec 22, 2007)

i just came back from welcome. 
my god a nice nice movie, never imagined that a bollywood movie will look so good. minus all the small glitchs, the movie halll was packed and was in roar from the begning of the movie. 

GREAT GREAT acting, nice dialogs kf looks nice, and the other not.
the story is not very strong.

i will give it 9\10.

must watch movie, and the best part is it does not have any double meaning dialogs or jokes clean and super movie.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Shortbus - 9.5/10 [.it deals with female orgasm.]

John Cameron Mitchell is an artist.

Simply amazing, beautiful and natural. Watch with your girlfriend/wife. (*not with your parents/relatives)

*


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2007)

The Butterfly Effect - Just watch it! AMAZING movie!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2007)

^^heard of this one...supposed to be gud. wanna watch it

just got back from Taare Zameen Par...definitely a must watch


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

@Hitbox: Shortbus? Seriously? My friend gave me that one. There's a lot of 'male orgasms' in there as well. I didn't get past the first fifteen minutes...


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes goobimama, seriously, that's a real beauty. Well it depends on personal perspective I guess, some(mostly Indians) can't differentiate between porn and mainstream sex(graphic) films. As you go along the movie, you really want her to have an orgasm more than anything else.

That's why I said see with your *significant other*. Well maybe with an open mind


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

Pardon me from being so narrow minded, but when I see a guy naked pressed upside down against the wall trying to quench his thirst with his own juice, it gets me a bit nauseous.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^^lmao,well gobbi you should watch jackass2,truly disgusting but still amazingly hilarious movie.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 22, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Pardon me from being so *narrow minded*, but when I see a guy naked pressed upside down against the wall trying to quench his thirst with his own juice, it gets me a bit *nauseous*.


 It goes together, don't worry, you're normal



> *Comment:* _It's also been marginalized by an infantile media that refuses to talk about anything other than the guy who can "do" himself. Don't fall for their bait: this film is brilliant._


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 22, 2007)

Demolition Man


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 22, 2007)

TAARE ZAMEEN PE

10^infi/10


----------



## praka123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Mungaru Male(kannada)-a nice and different film!I liked the acting of ganesh and anant nag esp.a  real must watch film!it pwned even rajnikanths shivaji!

Khosla ka Ghosla-nice good film


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

> Comment: It's also been marginalized by an infantile media that refuses to talk about anything other than the guy who can "do" himself. Don't fall for their bait: this film is brilliant.


Brilliant! I'll check it out then...


----------



## chicha (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Mungaru Male(kannada)-a nice and different film!I liked the acting of ganesh and anant nag esp.a  real must watch film!it pwned even rajnikanths shivaji!
> 
> Khosla ka Ghosla-nice good film



offtopic.
but cool post number


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

Vote for the CNN-IBN's movie of the year. 

*Taare Zameen Par* is my Choice but that movies is not there. So voted for Superstar's movie. *Shivaji*, FTW! 

All people, go there and vote for Superstar. _Sivaji deserves to win_.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 23, 2007)

^^^Praka,  you understand Kannada?  Surprising! Though that movie was the only Kannada movie I've seen in a theater, I didn't find it extraordinary. Loved the songs though. Truly melodious and very meaningful.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

^I can understand and somewhat communicate in kannada,telegu.while i can talk,read,write fluently in Malayalam(native),Hindi,Tamil and ofcourse English somewhat  .Mungaru Male is a different film,may be ur taste differ  I will say watch that film or bommarillu(telegu) rather than watching Rajni's films.

Though I liked his old films like Johny etc.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

Socha Na Tha (watched back in june)


----------



## kalpik (Dec 23, 2007)

Just watched Stardust. Liked it very much. Nice soft movie


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

Aap ka surror (Himesh Reshmiya) after seeing this movie you wont be able to see any other movie in your life.

And best music album :- Shekhar Suman's "Kuch Khawab Aise"


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Socha Na Tha (watched back in june)



agreed, gud movie


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2007)

*Jhonny Gaddar*
Couldn't believe this came from Bollywood!!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like Star Wars Series from movie I to movie VI

its ultimate series for me.......watch it .....best sci-fi


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> I really like Star Wars Series from movie I to movie VI
> 
> its ultimate series for me.......watch it .....best sci-fi
> 
> ...


I watched the first part, hope to watch them all.

Though its a light Sci-Fi movie (nothings darker), sometimes the fight sequences looked pretty stupid(light sabre refelcting all bullets..lol) but enjoyable.

A good entertaniner, unless u dont part ur mind with critics.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 23, 2007)

Goal movie... ofcourse not the bollywood flick! Search in IMDB.


----------



## chicha (Dec 23, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> *Jhonny Gaddar*
> Couldn't believe this came from Bollywood!!!


.

they made a good movie though it was from a novel by james hardly chase. i do not exactly which one.

there was a movie long time back 10+years or so, i saw it in star movies and strangly i never saw that movie again.
it was about a college kid who get this black sports car as a gift, he then uses this car to kill all the ppl who bully him.

if i am not wrong there are two movies like this.
but in this, the kid races his bullies and crash into them, then the car is regenerated from any of its parts.

could any one tell me the name of the movie.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

^tarzon-the wonder car


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 24, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> .
> 
> they made a good movie though it was from a novel by james hardly chase. i do not exactly which one.
> 
> ...




the name of the movie is christine..awesum movie


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

Just seen Ratatouille.. Damn good movie. Brad Bird + John Lasseter Simply rock.
See it. See it. See it.


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 26, 2007)

^^Thats awsome indeed

have u watched....

JOhnQ
or
Bridge on river kwai
or try my fav...

310 to yuma


----------



## krates (Dec 26, 2007)

well final destination 1,2,3

Great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gurujee (Dec 26, 2007)

The Terminal (Tom Hank)


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^yea ...really good one... what's tat word???? Krokhosiya..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 26, 2007)

yea Catherina Zeta Jones is very beautiful.


----------



## Tapomay (Dec 26, 2007)

Ocean 11,12


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 26, 2007)

well

little miss sunshine,transformers,charlie and the chocolate factory,chocolat to name a few


----------



## xbonez (Dec 26, 2007)

^^yeah, they both were gr8....however i just didn't like 13....started it twice, left it both the times


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

Yea man .. Tom hanks rocks. Krakozhia...


----------



## blueshift (Dec 26, 2007)

Flying Boys 
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/bb/Flying_Boys_film_poster.jpg/200px-Flying_Boys_film_poster.jpg
Its a Korean movie(ofcourse watched with Eng subtitles.).

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Boys


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Flying Boys
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/bb/Flying_Boys_film_poster.jpg/200px-Flying_Boys_film_poster.jpg
> Its a Korean movie(ofcourse watched with Eng subtitles.).


seems good.
will watch it after exams


----------



## ashfame (Dec 27, 2007)

STOMP THE YARD - al about dance



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^p0rn?che che.
> 
> anyways guys do watch deja vu if you haven't watched yet.The illusionist is pretty good too.



deja vu is a good movie......bole to jhakaas


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 27, 2007)

Eastern Promises


----------



## eggman (Dec 27, 2007)

*Khosla Ka Ghosla*

A great movie indeed


----------



## shantanu (Dec 27, 2007)

eastern promises as said by third eye is excellent..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw The Incredibles again today.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 27, 2007)

Tareen Zameen Par.
Oh God..its a brilliant movie. It really made me cry and think. Everything in the film is excellent : the storyline, acting, background scores, songs, acting, cinematography... wow!
It will be an award winning film.


----------



## shyamno (Jan 1, 2008)

I would recommend to watch *Taare Zameen Par* ....its just a fabulous one from Aamir khan...once again he has done that.....hats off to him....


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 1, 2008)

Simpsons Movie


----------



## eggman (Jan 1, 2008)

A hard Day's Night

A must watch for classic rock lovers and specially if you like The Beatles.
Very funny and well executed film.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 1, 2008)

Seen Taare Zameen Par yest. Awesome.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just My Luck! (Lindsey Lohan!!!,chris pine)Hows' that  
saw in star movies afternoon;imo,a good movie


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2008)

pathiks said:


> Seen Taare Zameen Par yest. Awesome.


yeah one good movie this winter 
*
Pursuit of Happyness*


----------



## goobimama (Jan 1, 2008)

I watched Stardust. Awesome movie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah one good movie this winter
> *
> Pursuit of Happyness*



awesome movie!.The little kid is just too good.Though the story seems a little exaggerated.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 2, 2008)

did i mention  (The Vanishing point 1971 and (1997(remake)))


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2008)

*Vertical Limit* (Hollywood)*

Samaritan Girl  *(Hancinema)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...Vertical limit! psss:My uncle acted in that film as a Pakistani! a small role for few minutes! the film was mostly shooted in Newzealand.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Praka do you like cats?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I watched Stardust. Awesome movie.


I loved stardust too! That movie has EVERYTHING!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

How is superbad?anyone watched it?
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0829482/plotsummary


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

Bourne Ultimate - A must watch, especially if you have watched the first two. This movie had one of the most dynamic soundtracks I've heard. Almost as good as or better than Transformers.

Shoot em' up - Time pass action flick. Paul Gilimiatti is the one who saves the movie actually, he's really good.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2008)

Black Hawk Down (Just watch it on big screen)


----------



## kalpik (Jan 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> How is superbad?anyone watched it?
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0829482/plotsummary


I've seen it. And i liked it too! Go ahead and watch it!


----------



## adi007 (Jan 5, 2008)

++1 to Taare Zameen Par


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I've seen it. And i liked it too! Go ahead and watch it!





praka123 said:


> How is superbad?anyone watched it?
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0829482/plotsummary




yeah, superbad is gud. definitely worth watching


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2008)

I had seen Superbad a month back. Didnt like it much. Another Sex+Teen Comedy.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 9, 2008)

I Am Legend


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> I Am Legend


lots of loopholes, i didn't like it more than transformers

*Sympathy for Lady Vengeance 

*


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

superbad =4/10 avg film!


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2008)

*Curious George

*Amazing soundtracks and amazing animated movie(though underrated )

Watch it if u still young at heart


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw *Good Luck Chuck* the other day. TP movie. Jessica Alba is super hot (you might want to check her naked ) and lot of cool chicks. 

Even though is Romanctic Comedy, watch with Friends or alone. Or maybe should haven't seen the _unrated_ version.

5.5/10 


@prakash
Superbad is so bad that it's good! I loved the movie.


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 10, 2008)

"Eight Below"  *www.imdb.com/title/tt0397313/

unexpectedly very good acting by Paul Walker and the dogs on a beautiful & adventurous plot, the only dog movie i could digest


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

@grudge:the fast american english in the film and i am lost in the middle  then i sit and pushed my face to around 25 cm away from speaker and monitor to get a hold on the fast dialogues  OMG!this is what it sucks!I urge all hollywood movies dubbed to en_IN.utf8 8)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 10, 2008)

^^lol,you should listen to some RAP songs.Most movies have english subtitles available(yea even the english ones too),you can use them.And yea british movies have better english than american movies IMO.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

..although i understood the LANG after the initial buffering;dont underestimate me!u devil


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 10, 2008)

^^buffering or suffering?lol,I aint underestimating you! even I too use subtitles sometimes(though I hate them very much).


----------



## xbonez (Jan 10, 2008)

i never use subs unless absolutely necessary coz they sort of distract me from the rest of the screen


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^buffering or suffering?lol,I aint underestimating you! even I too use subtitles sometimes(though I hate them very much).


yes,i said "buffering" as i memorize for a second those dialogues and understanding it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 10, 2008)

^^I thought buffering as in youtube videos.,I suffer when the youtube videos keep on buffering indefinitely on my sucky 256kbps.

Enough of OT!!


----------



## axxo (Jan 10, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> I Am Legend



The movie isnt good...tried to replcate 28 weeks later..but didnt work.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 10, 2008)

1++ Taare Zameen Par.

Must Watch.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @grudge:the fast american english in the film and i am lost in the middle  then i sit and pushed my face to around 25 cm away from speaker and monitor to get a hold on the fast dialogues  OMG!this is what it sucks!I urge all hollywood movies dubbed to en_IN.utf8 8)


You should be getting subtitles, irrespective of the source unless it's not in the Cinemas. 

Watch with subtitles. 

When I watched Reservoir Dogs some 2 years back, I didn't understand anything and thought the movie sucked. When I saw again (with subtitles) I loved the movie. Queentin Tarantino rules.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2008)

Subtitles suck (except with foreign language films). I delete a movie if subs are hard coded in...


----------



## anispace (Jan 11, 2008)

axxo said:


> The movie isnt good...tried to replcate 28 weeks later..but didnt work.



its based on the novel I am Legend.. it didnt try to replicate any movie though there are 2 more movies based on the same novel. Its actually a very nice movie.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 11, 2008)

^Yeah its a good movie.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2008)

*Jacob's Ladder 

*Awesome movie !!! Just dont believe what all you are viewing (Haze is pretty kinda inspired by this film)


----------



## faraaz (Jan 11, 2008)

I Am Legend Book -> 10/10
I Am Legend Movie -> 5/10 .. why such a low score despite it being a good movie?? It departed TOO much from the novel...normally I dont care when directors take license with a book's details like they did in LOTR movies...but when you change the ending which was the ENTIRE POINT of the book, it stops being an adaptation of the novel and more of an OVA...so I didn't like it. If I had not read the book much before this, would I have liked the movie? Probly...still it wouldnt get more than 7/10 because of loopholes in the plot.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2008)

^^the ending of the book is diff. ? gotta read this one now..

and, another example of where the movie departs from the story in the book it is based on is Bourne series....the movie is very very diff. from the book. actually the movies r better than the books


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2008)

Just saw Mel Gibson's Apocalypto. 6/10


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 11, 2008)

can we add American Pie Beta House here.howz it? dying to see it


----------



## faraaz (Jan 11, 2008)

Saw American Pie Beta House...strictly average material...starts off pretty funny...but the last half hour or so is just sidey...I didn't enjoy it.

@xbonez: The ending is completely different!! In the movie...they cheapend the whole concept of Will Smith being the Legend...they said he is the creator of the cure for the disease, which is why he is a Legend...but if you willread the book, you will realise that the REAL reason why he's a legend is WAY more awesome and just really _powerful_...y'know, it gives you goosebumps and stuff. And the last paragraph of the book gives it such an impact...the movie conveys NONE of that...


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2008)

*Anand* (Rajesh Khanna and Amitabh wali film) =D


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Anand* (Rajesh Khanna and Amitabh wali film) =D



"Zindagi aur maut uparwale ke haath mein hai, Jahanpanah. Hum sab rangmanch ki kathputliyan hain jinki dor uparwale ki ungliyon se bandhi hui hai. Kab kaun uthega koi nahin bata sakta. Ha ha ha."

yep nice movie


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^saw more than 10 times may be for the past two decades!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 12, 2008)

xbonez said:


> another example of where the movie departs from the story in the book it is based on is Bourne series....the movie is very very diff. from the book. actually the movies r better than the books



i disagree. The books are cult material. The movies are good in their own right but not as captivating esp. The Bourne Identity. Beauty lies in the details.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 12, 2008)

techtronic's Movie Recommendations for this week 

*1.The Life Of David Gale* - Kate Winslte, Kevin Spacey
*2.3:10 To Yuma* - Christian Bale, Russell Crowe
*3.Don Juan De Marco* - Johnny Depp, Marlon Brando
*4.Notes On A Scandal* - Judi Dench, Cate Blanchett
*5.Zodiac

*


----------



## napster007 (Jan 12, 2008)

*1.THE CORE - 8/10 
    2.BREACH 9/10 * 

both are excellent movies. must watch.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 12, 2008)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:


> i disagree. The books are cult material. The movies are good in their own right but not as captivating esp. The Bourne Identity. Beauty lies in the details.



dunno dude...there's something about Robert Ludlum's style of writing that just bores me....the only book of his that i really liked was the Ottoman Conspiracy, apart from that i've started a number of his books but always dropped them

and my point wasn't that the movies are better than the books. my point was that apart from sharing the same name and the protagonist, the books n movies go in totally different directions..


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

My lineup for the weekend. All 720p HD movies 
1) 3:10 to Yuma
2) Live Free or Die Hard
3) The kingdom
4) Eastern Promises

Will post reviews after I go through them


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah let us know how it went... Was thinking of Eastern Promises and The Kingdom for a while.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 12, 2008)

eastern promises is gud...definitely worth watching. so is die hard 4..yet to watch the other 2


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Grudge I have to admit that your selection is really good! Man if you have watched any new movies of late do let me know. I remember last time I had started a thread asking to post some of good movies and I should admit I liked the ones you recommended. Hey Praka you still havent told why you keep cat as avatar. Do you like cats?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

Yuma was good. But I was expecting more from an 8/10 IMDB rating movie. Let's just say it is nothing like the Clint Eastwood cowboy movies. Still, it's a good watch.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> My lineup for the weekend. All 720p HD movies
> 1) 3:10 to Yuma
> 2) Live Free or Die Hard
> 3) The kingdom
> ...



Out of topic !
What is your monitor's resolution ?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

1920*1200 (24")


----------



## Who (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear goobimama, 
                          I am writing to you to know some information, have you seen 12 monkeys by now ? if not, it has been over two months & this is very unjust, so i hope you look into the matter.
                                                                                                                   Your Friend,
                                                                                                                      A Monkey


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

smit said:


> Dear goobimama,
> I am writing to you to know some information, have you seen 12 monkeys by now ? if not, it has been over two months & this is very unjust, so i hope you look into the matter.
> Your Friend,
> A Monkey


lol......show me the monkey

My Dear Monkey

Its quite unjust that your plea was not taken into consideration. So this time jury has decided to enact upon it appropriately.

Hope you will get justice 

A monkey's friend
The Jury


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm. I always thought there was something weird about that kit Smit. Anyway, there will be no further injustice done to the poor thing. I will make it a point to watch your 12 monkeys within the week....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

Just seen I Am Legend. 
5/10.
Not quite what i expected it to be.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 13, 2008)

Saw "My sassy girl" yesterday... I know it's a little too late, but I'm happy i saw this movie..! Its very nice..! Read my review in my blog..  {thats my first blog..!}


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

^i saw it 7 months back! and recommended here!but the super cool dedicated to english/hollywood movie megalomaniacs never care to understand what it is!


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ In fact. this movie was in my mind ever since I read the recommendations here, by you and drgrudge I think...! Check my review and pls comment..!


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ yeah people just like Hollywood and never want to see the other side 

Btw nice review


----------



## techtronic (Jan 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 1920*1200 (24")



Is it a Mac Monitor or any other branded ones like Dell ?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

The iMac has a 20" display (1680*1050). I watch movies on the PC though cause it has the 24" Dell monitor plus surround speakers.


----------



## adi007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Omen 1,2,3..
Back to the future 1,2,3..
Firewall..


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Omen 1,2,3..
> Back to the future 1,2,3..
> Firewall..


+1 for omen


----------



## faraaz (Jan 14, 2008)

Getting Omen right now infact...another 3 hours and I'll be seeing it...tumne abhi mujhe mood mein daal diya...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

_offtopic_:
^*mood* mein *dal* *diya*  
I think some better hindi is there for this!!


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^ yeah people just like Hollywood and never want to see the other side
> 
> Btw nice review


 Thanks..!! I;m trying to get Once in a Summer, but am unable to..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

Just saw Blue Streak again. Friggin Good movie..


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Can anyone suggest me any good Action movie released last year.I have already seen Die Hard 4 and Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

Transformers, 300, spider man 3 also i liked superman returns but it was released in 2006.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not fantasy.Anything Else.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

Seeing The Girl Next Door rite now.. Damn good.


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

resisdence evil 3 , There Will Be Blood & shoot em' up well they were the good ones except for RS 3 .


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

Suggest something else its too gory.
Edit : WoW 780'th is my reply


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

well shot em' up ain't that gorry,Rush hour 3, 3:10 To Yuma is kinda like action movie well there are very few good action movie this year , there was TMNT but it was in animation.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

Elisha Cuthbert is so damn hot.. That movie rocked.. Best teen movie..


----------



## krates (Jan 15, 2008)

suggest me movies related to computer like diehard 4


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

Vo sab chod yaar.. See The Girl Next Door.. Awesome movie..
Ps: i think m in love with elisha cuthbert.... *drool*


----------



## vish786 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Vo sab chod yaar.. See The Girl Next Door.. Awesome movie..
> Ps: i think m in love with elisha cuthbert.... *drool*



I knew this would happen to some guys.... so I recommended it. 



EDIT: 786 post... Wow.... coinci.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

Vish man r u in engg?? I liked it so much cos i could actually relate to that boy..
*Still_drooling_after_dear_elisha*


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 15, 2008)

Are there any more must watch movies of Elisha cuthbert  ??


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys I know some of you may be fuming at me but still if some of you can suggest me some more movies with good special effects. If at all you have come across something interesting in the past few days.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sure you've watched Transformers


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

Transformers, the golden compass.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2008)

are yaar koi Hindi movies ke naam bhi bolo..


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 15, 2008)

@ Krates

Hackers 1,Swordfish ,Italian job ....contains geeks with computers


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys guys guys.. Guess what!
A remake of My Sassy Girl is coming up.
With Elisha Cuthbert in the lead.
Awesome na? 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0404254/


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Guys guys guys.. Guess what!
> A remake of My Sassy Girl is coming up.
> With Elisha Cuthbert in the lead.
> Awesome na?


I doubt that it will carry the same innocence and juvenile performance.

Btw Elisha is a girl next door


----------



## kalpik (Jan 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Elisha Cuthbert is so damn hot.. That movie rocked.. Best teen movie..


Yup i also just loved The Girl Next Door  I saw it like 2 years back. I'm in love with Cuthbert since then


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah I have watched Transformers! I think Golden Compass hasn't yet released atleast the DVD. Hey what about Narnia? I heard its good for special effects but movie may not be that great!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

Narnia is 4 babies..
@kalpik,t159,goobi,vish nd others Ny1 seen risky business? They say Girl next door is inspired 4m it.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 15, 2008)

Check out "He Was A Quiet Man" with Christian Slater & Elisha Cuthbert...awesome movie...8/10...saw it last night...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

The plot seems boring. But neways ll check it out for Elisha..


----------



## faraaz (Jan 15, 2008)

It sounds boring...but the execution is really great!


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am repeating my post.
Please suggest me a good *clean* Action Or Comedy movie from Hollywood released recently.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

u losed "superbad" for *"clean"* thing  else it is ok kinda movie!but u need to track with the fast american english though


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 15, 2008)

Saw I AM LEGEND today,  wasn't upto my expectations. From the trailers it seemed like one hell of an action kinda movie but the first half is pretty dull. Made no sense whatsoever.

Has anyone seen REMEMBER THE TITANS (Denzal Washington)? I liked it very much. Very intense story and its treatment is very good.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

Any more suggestions.


----------



## Who (Jan 15, 2008)

rush hour 3 , 3:10 to yuma, in animation TMNT, well also ratatouille is good too.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

I didn't like RH3 left it in the middle.
So planning to see 3:10 yuma.
Has it been released on DVDs or HDDVD.


----------



## Who (Jan 15, 2008)

Good choice, no i don't think it has release on DVD or HD-DVD for that matter, also the movie is in the TOP 250 movie list of IMDB , also won a golden globe award so a good choice.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks I'll get 3:10 yuma.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ WAR - A clean full-time action film starring Jet Li and Jason Statham..!! If you don't mind the bollywood type story line and need only action, you can watch this..!


----------



## Who (Jan 15, 2008)

War isn't a good action movie accoriding to IMDB , i am sure it can't hold a candle against 3:10 yuma but its a action movie still.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have decided to take myself 3:10 yuma.
BTW i am still waiting for Hilary Duff's War. inc.,Greta and foodfight.


----------



## Who (Jan 15, 2008)

Harvik780@ Post your view about the movie after watching it


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

Will do definitely.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 15, 2008)

Watch 
The Peaceful Warrior
One of the best movie I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

Ratatouille for Harvik.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 16, 2008)

Check out *Saw Quadrilogy*. Best Thriller to the core


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll check out The Peaceful Warrior and Ratatouille.
Saw goes a bit gory so I not looking for it.However i have heard that the saw series is awesome with the puzzle solving required to get out of each situation.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 16, 2008)

@Harvik - Watch Saw 1 and 2...don't watch 3 or 4...waste of time.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2008)

Main Meri Patni Aur Woh (2005)
casting : Rajpal Yadav, Rituparna Sengupta, Kay Kay Menon.
Genre : Comedy 
nice movie


----------



## faraaz (Jan 16, 2008)

Also check out Huo Yuan Jiao...I think that's how you spell it...otherwise called Fearless by Jet Li...freakin awesome martial arts movie.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

who is KK menon?  is he that rough looking bengali man in "honeymoon express"


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Praka you still havent told me about your fetish towards Cats? You like them?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

^why man?I like cats.this is not a fetish fyi!alsowe dont have any cats!if ur thinking that a dozen of cats u can find in my house  even why the pain of having cats or dogs with their hair falling allover the rooms! I like cats,that doesnot mean that i will be keeping pets!I like cats when i saw them in my lane  !
Hope u got the  answer!now close it!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2008)

Praka I'm sorry man if it hurt you! I wouldnt be discussing about cats again with you for sure! By the way even I like Cats and I had one a long back ago.

I

I watched I am Legend the other day, but I couldnt watch the whole movie. Whatever I watched was good! Yesterday I checked at the DVD Library whether they have The Golden Compass but its not yet released.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

^its OK dude!i got irritated that's why!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2008)

So Praka you are from Kerala? God's own country! Did you celebrate Christmas?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> who is KK menon?  is he that rough looking bengali man in "honeymoon express"



Kay Kay Menon
Honeymoon Travels Pvt. Ltd.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kay_Kay_Menon


----------



## faraaz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm...not exactly a movie, but check out The Sarah Connor Chronicles...brand new show, 2 episodes out so far, and its rocking right now!!


----------



## nix (Jan 16, 2008)

see "munich"
its a movie about how israel intelligence (MOSSAD) hunt down palestinian terror group(PLO) leaders. its really well made and really you get a chance to see how organized the mossad is... really superb movie... they show it in HBO sometimes...i saw about 1 week ago..


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone seen *Office Space*? Don't say you've never heard of the movie... 

I'm watching for the 3rd time, this time on HD, 720p.  Amazing movie. A must watch cult classic. Do what it takes to lay your hands on it. 

*9.5/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2008)

Grudge can you give me more information about these things HD, 720p. Is this a resolution? Please give me some more info! Do we get HD TV in India?


----------



## faraaz (Jan 17, 2008)

@ajayritik: The HD means High Definition...720p means 720xsomething or somethingx720 pixels...digital video ka resolution...there's 1080p also...basically higher the p, higher the quality of video.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 17, 2008)

Check out *Charlie and The Chocolate Factory *


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

Saw 3:10 To Yuma.
Really liked the movie.The turn of events was just extraordinary...well plotted.
The recommendation was good.
I also started watching saw II but left it just at the beginning because of the amount of gore presented.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

Saw II isn't that Gory!! Grow up kid.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't see that much blood because I think insanity has its limits.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2008)

Insanity is the deadliest weapon 
-The Suffering

No harm in watching it if you dont get influenced by movies easily.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2008)

*Jacob's Ladder

*watched it second time, best psychological horror, omg i just came to know abt the meaning after viewing second time. Still some ideas are vague.


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 17, 2008)

hum aapke hai koun


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

Office Space! That movie rocks! Me too got 720p 

I also watched this movie Superbad. It's a nice timepass movie, but it was as if the makers didn't know how to end the film. To those who have watched this film, were those two guys gay?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 17, 2008)

Superbad is a super cool movie. Loved it. I'm not sure if they're gay. You people watch for things like this or enjoy the movie?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^I too am suspicious  yuck!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

The ending was totally loose. Didn't give any closure. What happened to their friendship? I mean, that was what the movie was all about now wasn't it?


----------



## Who (Jan 17, 2008)

If you guys who liked my suggestion (3:10 to yuma) , i found two great movies , must see , try to see this movies , each movie ending will leave you speechless so please try to watch it, i don't recommend **** 

1) 12 monkeys 

2) one flew over the cuckoo's nest 

      See both of them who haven't seen them..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

Nah goobi.. Not gay.. They started going out wit the gals in the end na.. It was more of a brotherly relationship.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

1) 12 Monkeys: Going down tonight
2) One Flew: A classic. 

Pathik changed his Avatar? Nice one. Me too crazy about Elisha


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 17, 2008)

Watch ' Pirates of Silicon Valley (1999)' ,it  will  be  a  gr8  inspiration  for  techies  who  r  planning  to  start  companies  from  scratch.

Its abt  formation  of  Microsoft  and  Apple  inc.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2008)

smit said:


> If you guys who liked my suggestion (3:10 to yuma) , i found two great movies , must see , try to see this movies , each movie ending will leave you speechless so please try to watch it, i don't recommend ****
> 
> 1) 12 monkeys
> 
> ...


got to see 12 monkeys and one flew over the cuckoo's nest but before that session 9 and audition is on my list


----------



## xbonez (Jan 18, 2008)

Moving McAllister...really liked the movie...the very cute gal is an added attraction

@those who like elisha - definitely watch Girl Next Door [2004]


----------



## techtronic (Jan 18, 2008)

xbonez said:


> Moving McAllister...really liked the movie...the very cute gal is an added attraction
> 
> @those who like elisha - definitely watch Girl Next Door [2004]



*She is the girl who acted in American Psycho 
Hell of a one to have as a girlfriend if one is lucky.

Check out the movie, Letters from Iwo Jima (Client Eastwood Direction)
Ultimate movie, one of the best I have seen
*


----------



## Who (Jan 18, 2008)

^ I don't like war movies that much , aside from some good flicks ( enemy at the gates. saving private ryan etc) i don't watch war movies but in that list
Letters from Iwo Jima holds the top spot...really what a movie, never knew this side of the war , it really rocks.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2008)

me too dont like one man heroism in war movie.

Liked *Black Hawk Down*
It does not try to make war look exciting, it has no real heroes, it is even hard to see clearly who is who because it does not really matter
source: a reviewers point of view on IMDB

Hey do recommend me if some war movies go by the line of BHD, i mean a true team effort and no one man show


----------



## Who (Jan 18, 2008)

Letters from Iwo Jima get this one its so awesome... also saving private ryan was a great movie & both are on the TOP 250 list of IMDB & they have won many awards so go see this two without having a doubt but also see 12 monkeys


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

War is one of my fav. genres. Check out: (in no order listing 10 movies)
1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Braveheart
3. The good, the bad, the ugly (not exactly war, but still check it out)
4. Schindler's List
5. The pianist
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai 
7. Where eagles dare
8. The English Patient
9. Stalag 17 (War + Comedy - an amazing combo)
10. The Great escape 

There are so many great war movies... I'll list them later if anyone's interested...


----------



## Who (Jan 18, 2008)

Schindler's List to me isn't like a war movie to me..i mean sure the movie is about a guy who save so many jews from the germen but its not like a war movie, but its a great movie ...

 But drgrudge have you watched Letters from Iwo Jima ? if you like war movie its a must see , also list the great war movies...i am interested.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess most of them missed out this post... 
ppl those who like sensuous movies like *Girl Next Door *I recommend them Malena... I had also written a review myself... Beauty can also bring pain.

Hindi Movie *Murder's Story *taken From *Unfaithful*


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup Vish. Had seen Malena about 2 years back. Uncensored.
The story from the eyes of the boy was superb. 



goobimama said:


> 1) 12 Monkeys: Going down tonight
> 2) One Flew: A classic.
> 
> Pathik changed his Avatar? Nice one. Me too crazy about Elisha


Yeow.. Changed again.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 18, 2008)

kya hua re... tu too such mein pagal(kutta kat liya kya) ho gaya hai... control kar 
btw those are nice avatars Pathik 

want me to recommend some more Elisha's good movies ??


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

smit - 
Schindler's List is not exactly a War movie, but the backdrop is. Steven Speilberg left the post production and marketing to Robert Zemekis (one of my fav. directors) so that he can concentrate on Schindler's List. 


Didn't see Two Jima as yet. But saw one flew over the cuckoo's nest. One hell of an amazing movie! 



*Girl Next Door* seems to be popular here. I didn't see that as yet. Is it worth getting in HD?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup yup yup. Go get it. Who wouldn't like to see Elisha Cuthbert in 720p.?? *drool*

BTW grudgy you might want to check out Valkyrie wen it comes out.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah. Girl Next Door in 720p sure looks sweet!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ Don't worry its kinda Phase every guy goes through once he starts watching Chick flicks: "Fall in love with every Chicks in every Chick Flicks". Even I had the same feelings when I started watching chick flicks. I saw The Girl next door in 2005 and after watch Cuthberth I was like OMFG!!! And I passed out that phase after watching another 50 Chick flicks. I still like(Not CRAZY) Reese Witherspoon, Meg Ryan, and Mandy Moore. BTW Mandy Moore sings really really great... May be you wanna check out her version of Umbrella..


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

No dude. No other 'chick' has come close to Elisha for me. I'm not a big fan of chick flicks so I didn't really want to watch Girl next door. Until my friend kind of forced me to. Well. What can I say...


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats what I told, Watch another 50 Chick flicks, then come back. I can give a full fledged list of chick flicks to watch.. lol


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Yea man. I ve seen many Chick Flicks. But it's different in this case. Elisha is different.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm... ok it's getting tempting. I'm getting Girl Next Door in HD.  

Check this screenies, who wouldn't want to see in 720p? 
*img118.imageshack.us/img118/894/vlcsnap18092410ra.jpg
*www.freeimagehost.eu/image/a65c5a1977660


I'm not a big fan of chick flicks. I like serious movies; Drama, Romance and **** like that. But someone post some list so that I can check out if I got time. 


Pathik - 
Sure thing. Why recommended that particular movie?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

The 1st pic is nothing compared to the other *GREAT* things you ll see in the movie. 
And it is a general recommendation to all War movie fans.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great *things* u mean that window scene?
Whats interesting is that she has never shown great *things* of her.. 
I guess thats makes her more different than others..


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ 
You meant things like this:
*img118.imageshack.us/img118/6513/vlcsnap18093246fe.jpg  


I like Mena Suvari as well. She acted in American Pie 1 as well. But those who have watched *American Beauty* will understand I mean.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well she was my first crash until I saw American Beauty  and AP was first Chick flick too..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Great *things* u mean that window scene?
> Whats interesting is that she has never shown great *things* of her..
> *I guess thats makes her more different than others..*


Yea definitely. Hidden treasures attract me more than anything else..  


drgrudge said:


> ^^
> You meant things like this:
> *img118.imageshack.us/img118/6513/vlcsnap18093246fe.jpg


Abe tu movie bhi dekhega ki screenies hi leta rahega.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 18, 2008)

hmmm..

can try out america's sweethearts and bedazzled...

good funny movies..with substance

btw can neun suggest me sum cool chick flicks..

 i kno the common uns tho.  ...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

@Dr: The movie by itself is also very good. A must download. And HD for Elisha is a no brainer 

I am still waiting for a proper HD DVD of the movie. While this one is much better than the DVD version, you can still see some blockyness. (You're getting the 'hv' rip right?)


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Noob here. What does HV mean?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Dr: The movie by itself is also very good. A must download. And HD for Elisha is a no brainer
> 
> I am still waiting for a proper HD DVD of the movie. While this one is much better than the DVD version, you can still see some blockyness. (You're getting the 'hv' rip right?)


Yeah, decided to get the HD. You think proper will come? This hV is the HDTV not Blu Ray or HD DVD.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

'hv' is the name of a scene group which does HD encodes. 

@Dr: Like I said, I'm still waiting for the HD DVD version of the movie. Till then the HDTV one will do fine I guess


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ 
Just wanted know. How is HDTV different from other HD rips? I got HDTV as well as Blu Ray/HD DVD rips. I don't seem to find any difference in quality.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

The main thing is that the source is much higher quality. HD Discs have bitrates of over 40mbps. HDTV broadcasts on the other hand have to deal with lower bitrates which many a times give way during high action scenes. 

Now while an x264 720p will have an average bitrate of 5-7 mbps, it goes up during high action scenes which the HD discs provide for. 

Also, the sound quality suffers in case of HDTV broadcasts. You don't usually get more than 448kbps DD 5.1 while in case of HD discs many a times it is Lossless audio converted to 1.5mbps DTS or something.

Plus, studios take a lot more trouble on polishing the source to make the output quality look great. It's not the case with HDTV broadcasts. Now you might not notice this on a smaller screen, but the blockyness shows on a larger screen (I can imagine what it would be on a 40-50" TV)


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm... thanks for the gyaan. Never knew some of the stuffs.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 18, 2008)

Those fans of Ms.Elisha Cuthbert of Gal nxt door fame ,can give Lucky girl a shot.....a nice movie with her in da lead .....no flaunts...but she acted in it earlier...Would not say bad too ....

Dr Grudge....two jima is an awesome movie man.....watch it...movie about Japs in da WWII 

U can watch Enemy @ gates...nice movie but overshot it....


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

Letter's from Iwo Jima is also very interesting because of why it was made. Clint Eastwood was making a war movie "Flags of out Fathers" when he found that there are two sides to every story. So Flags of our Fathers is a movie telling the american side, and Iwo Jima was a sort of side project telling the Japanese side of it. 

However, Flags went on to become a dud because it didn't have any emotion in it. Iwo Jima on the other hand became a great success because of many reasons which you will understand after watching the movie. 

A must watch (and with subtitles, not a dubbed version.).


----------



## Who (Jan 18, 2008)

Every time i hear the speech of General Kuribayashi,even though its in japanase i really feel the power of his words , the movie has to be seen for that scene alone.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 19, 2008)

IMHO, HDTV Rips come no way close to a HD or Blu-ray Rip.
So I always wait for a HD or Blu-ray Rip while being content with DVDRips till then.By the way I just started this thread for HD Fanboys including myself.
Check it out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78532


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2008)

*The Thing* (1982)
what an awesome sequel to the game !


----------



## hahahari (Jan 19, 2008)

Naked Gun trilogy...man its hillarious.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> *The Thing* (1982)
> what an awesome sequel to the game !



Not a sequel... The Game is made from it... their aint any sequel for Movie/Game.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2008)

vish786 said:


> Not a sequel... The Game is made from it... their aint any sequel for Movie/Game.


yeah its prequel, actually game was the sequel, saw it a long time back so was kinda vague memory

Game starts right after the events when search unit arrives.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 19, 2008)

Juno....nice movie and gr8 songs


----------



## techtronic (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out the movie *Persepolis *


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

Psychological Thriller*
The Machinist* (Who are you?)

Horror/ Disturbing
*Audition *(kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri)

Psychological Horror/ Thriller
*Session 9* (i lie in the weak and the wounded)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

*Bedazzled*

Liuz hurley is the devil and she grants a man 7 wishes on completion of which she takes away his soul



Awesum movie guys..liz is just AWESUM....eye candy stuff...blows cuthbert away...*slurp*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 20, 2008)

I watched:

1.saw 4(I really hope its over now,I dont want saw 5(I will end up wtaching that too if its ever released)).The movie did clear some important aspects of jigsaw though.

2.American pie beta house:AP1 rocked,they are degrading since then.This movie has no story,no drama, nothing.I am dissappointed.

3.crank:booooring.TOo much non-sense.

4.cube 1:a pathetic attempt.Good concept though.



saw matrix trilogy for the first time(yea I know its late,but better late then never),This is how a series should be handled.amazing.


getting shawshank redemption,Forrest gump,the Italian job,the good,bad,and ugly soon.I hope they wont disappoint me.


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> getting shawshank redemption,Forrest gump,the Italian job,the good,bad,and ugly soon.I hope they wont disappoint me.


 shawshank has a recomendatons from a lot of my frenz have it but havnt seen it .... italian job is some super flick great stroy line ....


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Guys. I need a recommendation. I need a scary film. This film has to scare the cr@p out of me. Like really really bad ass. I'm not into scary films, but I want to see one. And it's gotta have some nice special effects thrown in for good measure


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 20, 2008)

^^Only one movie has managed to scare me out yet----the blair witch project.Don't google about it,just get it and watch it.



iMav said:


> *shawshank has a recomendatons from a lot of my frenz have it but havnt seen it* .... italian job is some super flick great stroy line ....



you brain works wayyyy faster than your fingers boy!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 20, 2008)

*The Grudge* is also a scary movie. I think you may like it.


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> you brain works wayyyy faster than your fingers boy!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself - 
All those movies won't disappoint you. Try to get in HD. 

The Italian Job , the old one or the new movie? IMO, the old one is better. New one is just one time watch for me.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Guys. I need a recommendation. I need a scary film. This film has to scare the cr@p out of me. Like really really bad ass. I'm not into scary films, but I want to see one. And it's gotta have some nice special effects thrown in for good measure


get any psychological horror movie

Some recs:

*A tale of two sisters* (background music and the atmosphere scared the sh!t out of me, still cant dare to watch it alone)

*Oldboy* (not a scary movie but a really disturbing one, its one from vengeance triology)

*Jacob's Ladder* (disturbing and psychological horror, though movie speaks a lot abt BZ influence on soldiers)

*Audition* (the movie looks a normal one till 1 hour but then things went really disturbing...seen it a few days back)


Grudge and Ring are more abt graphic horror, see them if u r a monster movies fan.


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

u want to screw tih ur mind this is what i did the day my exams got over:

final destination 1
final destination 2
the butterfly effect
fight club

all back to back from 11 and hadnt watched any of them before ... by the time i got done my mind was totally screwed for next 2 days i even thought thrice before taking a glass of water


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

goobi - 
I'm not into Horror genres and like I posted before, I like serious **** like Drama, Romance, War, etc.. 

I've seen one Horror movies and I liked it. It's *Cube*. It might not creep the hell out of you but you might enjoy it. Give it a whirl and lemme know if you liked it.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

The nines......8/10


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> *Bedazzled*
> 
> Liuz hurley is the devil and she grants a man 7 wishes on completion of which she takes away his soul
> 
> ...


yeah she is the goddess ...:yummy:

Raoul ruins the 7 wishes


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 20, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> The_Devil_Himself -
> All those movies won't disappoint you. Try to get in HD.
> 
> *The Italian Job , the old one or the new movie*? IMO, the old one is better. New one is just one time watch for me.



There are two movies by this name ?????   and u said old one is better among the two ? the one i hav stars Jason stathom as Handsome Rob ... is this the new one ???


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> There are two movies by this name ?????   and u said old one is better among the two ? the one i hav stars Jason stathom as Handsome Rob ... is this the new one ???


yeah its new one
i gotta watch that movie, Jason Statham is true hitman


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> u want to screw tih ur mind this is what i did the day my exams got over:
> 
> final destination 1
> final destination 2
> ...


Yeh sab dekha hai. They are not at all scary. I've watched the ring, exorcisist, of emily rose, Saw I and II, but I don't know. I tend to laugh while watching those. 

I will however try The Grudge, and Tale of two sisters. Let's see what happens.

@Smit: Btw, watched 12 monkeys. Good movie, 4/5 rating.


----------



## vish786 (Jan 20, 2008)

> final destination 1
> final destination 2
> the butterfly effect
> fight club


these movies r not scary.


goobimama said:


> Yeh sab dekha hai. They are not at all scary. I've watched the ring, exorcisist, of emily rose, Saw I and II, but I don't know. I tend to laugh while watching those.
> 
> I will however try The Grudge, and Tale of two sisters. Let's see what happens.
> 
> @Smit: Btw, watched 12 monkeys. Good movie, 4/5 rating.



goobi watch Grudge part I and part II all *alone in night in total darkness *.... okay plz...


----------



## shantanu (Jan 20, 2008)

am also looking for some good movies, the IMDB is now exhausted, i saw all those were oin tops.. any others left guys ?? please suggest..

well atonement is a good romantic movie..


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

That settles it. Grudge it is. And I think it's available in HD as well (this is very important, without which I won't watch it).


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> There are two movies by this name ?????   and u said old one is better among the two ? the one i hav stars Jason stathom as Handsome Rob ... is this the new one ???


Yeah, the movie released in 1969. They made a remake in 2003. Visit IMDb for info. The Italian Job (1969) and The Italian Job (2003). 

I liked the 1969 version only. Even in IMDb, 1969 has higher rating than 2003 version movie. 

I can't believe you guys want to watch for Jason Statham. I watched for Ed Norton and Chalize Theron (that black bra scene is soo....).



shantanu - 
Tell the genre man. I'll list some. 

By the way, you can check out movies in HD and TV Shows if you run out of movies.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 20, 2008)

sure.. i like action, romantic and any genre , but the movie should be worth.. 

i prefer romantic now as i am out on all thrillers and action...

 EPIC will also do..


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> sure.. i like action, romantic and any genre , but the movie should be worth..
> 
> i prefer romantic now as i am out on all thrillers and action...
> 
> EPIC will also do..


For romance, check here: Top 25 Romance Movies (over 30 of my fav. movies listed). 

Most of my fav. action movies are in Top 250. Did you check out *Equilibrium*? 


If interested, check out the other movie lists:
--> Top 10 Friendship Movies
--> Top 6 Prison Break/Escape Movies
--> Top 6 Christmas Movies


----------



## shantanu (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah i saw equilibrium..  checking out the list..  thanks..

drgrudge: your rating and collection is pretty nice,  top 25, i have seen around 20, thanks for the remaining five.. will watch them now...

in escape :: midnight expresss is really good ??


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ 
I liked it, dunno what's your taste. Check out n see.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2008)

Equilibrium aint that good man..
Btw guys check out The Exorcism of Emily Rose. Pure horror.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

Just saw *Untergang, Der*. Saw the extended version in Germany with English subtitles. Story of some people around the time Adolf Hitler committed suicide and the downfall of Berlin & Germany and the end of WW II.  

Good movie, a must watch. Be warned it's very disturbing, maybe the next to *The Deer Hunter*. Suicides, parents killing their kids, general war killings, disturbing images, etc.. The last hour of the movie is amazing. 



The rest of my list (posted previously, in no particular order)
1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Braveheart
3. The good, the bad, the ugly (not exactly war, but still check it out)
4. Schindler's List
5. The pianist
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Where eagles dare
8. The English Patient
9. Stalag 17 (War + Comedy - an amazing combo)
10. The Great escape 



Pathik -
_I_ liked Equilibrium. Not all will like what you might like.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Untergang, Der translates to "The Downfall" (of the germans in WWII). I've got the 720p and plan on watching it one of these days...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2008)

@grudgy and goobi. Do u hav any 1080p movies? Approx general size??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

My name is Anthony Gonsalves


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 20, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *I can't believe you guys want to watch for Jason Statham.* I watched for Ed Norton and Chalize Theron (that black bra scene is soo....).



Its nt like that, actually i am noob in hollywood flicks ... sirf yehi naam yaad aya us time hint dene ke liye to bol diya .....i dnt think there was much for him to do in that film ....


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @grudgy and goobi. Do u hav any 1080p movies? Approx general size??


I've only 720p. The size depends on the runtime. A run up...  
--> Planet Earth , each epic is 45 mins and it's 2.3 GB totally 24 GB
-- > HDTV rips, all around 4.4 GB ; got many titles, say over 15. 
-- > HD DVD/ Blu Ray rips, minumum 6.7 GB ; have *300* and couple others


goobi might have 1080p coz he watches in PC with high resolution. My Mac resolution is 1440X900 so 1080p is not that effective. Plus my net connection (this is the main reason) is too slow for 1080p stuffs.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2008)

this one's a little old but really gr8 : spirit : the stallion of the cimarron...gr8 story, animation n music


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep had seen that looong back.. Great old style animation.
Also see Sinbad (animated). Good ol' Disney.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Movie Name:Jab We Met
Language:Hindi
Genre:[SIZE=-1] Romance/Comedy.

Really a refreshing movie. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> The size depends on the runtime


  Dont you mean bit-rate?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

The size depends on bitrate, runtime (highly), sound quality. 

Bitrate generally remains the same. HD DVDs rips and Blurays are 4.3GB to 6.55GB. The good ones however are given a generous bitrate and good audio quality hence they touch 7.93GB. 

I don't get 1080p movies. They are a waste of space/bandwidth unless you have a 37"+ HDTV...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone watched "*Vacancy*" here? I think no one has recommended it. Its a very scary and full of suspense movie.

I watched it today and man its a must watch movie. The story is a couple takes a room in a hotel to spend the night and they start watching the video tapes found at the TV table. What they notice is that the movie they are watching was made in the same room and 2 men were killing the couple in that movie.

A really thriller...


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah vacancy is good one

I like to watch Jason cuz that man really looks perfect in action movies(dont think otherwise), but yeah i do rate movies based on performance and storyline.

FYI transporter 1 rocked and 2 sucked big time 

Will give my verdict on this later.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 21, 2008)

*Spirit : Stallion of the Cimarron* is the best animation movie ever made IMHO.Stunning Music and Excellent Screenplay are just some of the features that make the movie worthwhile to watch


----------



## liquid_snake (Jan 21, 2008)

hey ppl i wonder if u have seen the classics SAVING PRIVATE RYAN & BAND OF BROTHERS if not then u surely have posted the list just to increase ur post counts both wwII based & games have been made on both titles under medal of honor tag & ya tom hanks adds beauty to both tilles


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

I tried Band of Brothers. Got a little bored. I guess it would be fun if you were american. I couldn't connect with it. Gave up after 6 episodes...


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

liquid_snake said:


> hey ppl i wonder if u have seen the classics SAVING PRIVATE RYAN & BAND OF BROTHERS if not then u surely have posted the list just to increase ur post counts both wwII based & games have been made on both titles under medal of honor tag & ya tom hanks adds beauty to both tilles


post count doesn't matter in chit chat section


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 21, 2008)

Last week my exam got over.
So on friday night, i watched from 10 to 4, three movies back to back:
The invisible(6/10)
Breach(7/10)
Deja vu(7/10)

The next day i watched:
National treasure(8/10)
Zodiac(7/10)
Police academy 1(8/10)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jab We Met -average movie!
_offtopic:_
guys,how is the new music channel *9XM*?


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Police academy 1(8/10)



is it the old series ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

hey , anybody catching Tom and Jerry...??...!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> hey , anybody catching Tom and Jerry...??...!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


Sure. I had 10 VHS tapes of Tom and Jerry Kids. Now got the complete collection of Tom and Jerry in DVD.  





			
				pushkaraj said:
			
		

> Last week my exam got over.


Hmm... mundane things like exams don't come in my way to catch up with movies.


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 21, 2008)

@T159, yes it's the same good old series I have all the 7 movies from that series. Am yet to watch the remaining 6


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

@drgrudge

Can u plz give links 4 dling Tom and Jerry??


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> @T159, yes it's the same good old series I have all the 7 movies from that series. Am yet to watch the remaining 6


 I just watched 5 episodes, and its too rare to find


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^waah!asking mod for download links


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @drgrudge
> 
> Can u plz give links 4 dling Tom and Jerry??


Did you read the rules? You should not indulge in piracy. If you want to go ahead, you're on your own. None will help you here. 

Anyway why you want to d/l? It's showed on Cartoon Network and Pogo naa?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^^^the films are not.. 

Edit: 
Yes, don't suggest him ideas.


----------



## arvind799 (Jan 21, 2008)

Watched 
the Kingdon: Around a week back...its a good movie...I watched in HD 720p....Recommended watching in HD
Shoot Em up: nonsense fighting and action but good timepass... Again watched it in HD....
Resident Evil Extinction: Must watch for all rsident evil fans... HD recommended..

Watched...*butterfly on a wheel* ysterday...nice movie


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2008)

Did anyone watch *There will be blood*?

IMDB User Rating - 9.0/10


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah! Another fan of HD! I've already got the Kingdom in HD, was wondering whether to watch it or not. 
Shoot em' up is a really nice movie, though it would have been a nothing movie if it weren't for Paul Gillimiati.


----------



## arvind799 (Jan 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Ah! Another fan of HD! I've already got the Kingdom in HD,


Ya mate... nowadays only HD for me....

But wait for guys like ESIR, etc to release and am not too found of "septic"


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

Edit: I sometimes like to sing like a 9 year old girl!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

Please don't talk scene things here. Next time onwards, I'll edit/delete the posts.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

@drgrudge

hey, I know the rulz.........I'm an admin too.........for a MNC........

I think old T& J episodes r available 4 free....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif


----------



## techtronic (Jan 22, 2008)

Movies I watched yesterday

1.Rendition
2.Trade


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 22, 2008)

me watched Trade....Good movie with gud insight knowledge on human trafficking

Bandeleros...spanish movie....Similar to Oceans series ...gud THought & policy....got it as a DVD from Lending Library.....me 2nd fellow to watch da movie....So happy....


----------



## arvind799 (Jan 22, 2008)

"Reaping"... ok movie...supernatural stuff...
Gonna watch "the debaters" today...


----------



## faraaz (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know when Jumper is coming out??


----------



## tgpraveen (Jan 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I watched:
> 
> 1.saw 4(I really hope its over now,I dont want saw 5(I will end up wtaching that too if its ever released)).The movie did clear some important aspects of jigsaw though.
> 
> ...




cube 1 is good. and u should watch all 3 especcially 3 if u really wanna enjoy it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

Oscar nominees are out guys.I am gonna 'get' all the nominated movies soon(I am still stuck on 256kbps).


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2008)

The Shining (1980)


----------



## xbonez (Jan 22, 2008)

dunno if we can recommend TV shows here, but u guys must watch House MD (drama) and Scrubs (hilarious comedy)


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 22, 2008)

An old movie... but a Must Watch one.. 
City of God

A Portugese movie depicting the slums and the gangwars of Rio de Janeiro..


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2008)

I saw *3:10 to Yuma*. Started off so-so, but it was a racy and good entertainer. One of my best Western Movies.




xbonez said:


> dunno if we can recommend TV shows here, but u guys must watch House MD (drama) and Scrubs (hilarious comedy)


You can post them here: TV Shows Recommended By Digitians


----------



## Who (Jan 23, 2008)

Go watch " There will be blood" then its very very good, also can you watch & write a review of 12 monkeys on your blog please ? , i am kinda impress with your reviews & i am sure you will like 12 monkeys.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2008)

smit said:


> Go watch " There will be blood" then its very very good, also can you watch & write a review of 12 monkeys on your blog please ? , i am kinda impress with your reviews & i am sure you will like 12 monkeys.


Was the post pointed towards myself? If yes, thanks a lot for the compliment. 

There will be Blood is not yet released in India nor the DVD is available. I'm sure that I've 12 Monkeys in DVD, I'll check it out tomorrow if if it's still lying around.


----------



## Who (Jan 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Was the post pointed towards myself? If yes, thanks a lot for the compliment.



 Of course you are the only person i know who writes reviews of movies in his blog in this forum.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 23, 2008)

Shawshank redemption was awesome


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 23, 2008)

No buddy It Is The BEST

Try Watching Count of Monte Cristo & Escape from Alcatraz...all are Prison Break Stories


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2008)

The Exorcist (1973)

Dont watch new one, its damn funny..lol...dunno why remake sucks


----------



## xbonez (Jan 23, 2008)

^^the original exorcist is really scary...one of the scariest i've ever seen


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 23, 2008)

Isn't *Walk The Line* a good movie old though.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Shawshank redemption was awesome


+1. Morgan Freeman rocks.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 23, 2008)

Saw 3:10 to Yuma. It's one hell of a good movie. At first i thought it was dull but kept watching and was rewarded by fine performances from both Crow and Bale. Must Watch.

^^ I have to get Shawshank Redemption. Have seen Escape frm Alcatraz. It was also good.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2008)

Those who are interested in Prison Break/Escape movies, check this: Top 6 Prison Break/Escape Movies

I'm gonna add more to the list and post a new list soon.  


iNFiNiTE - 
That's what I thought. The first 35-40 minutes was not that good. We know the rest... one hell of a good movie.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 24, 2008)

*Rendition*  is definitely worth the time and so is *Persepolis .
*Check out *Feast Of Love*  if time permits


----------



## Chirag (Jan 26, 2008)

Jst saw butterfly effect.. awesome movie.. Any other movies like it??


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Jst saw butterfly effect.. awesome movie.. Any other movies like it??


Frequency
Donnie Darko

just watched *House of Sand and Fog *(hope to see more like this, a really touching movie)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 26, 2008)

Saw Rocket Science... 

Really a great movie... (Kinda made upon my life story...)


----------



## xbonez (Jan 26, 2008)

10 things i hate about u - nice movie, worth watching

The Nines - defintely watch this one...really unique story


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

my name is anthony gonsalves


----------



## Who (Jan 26, 2008)

^ Is that a problem ? hmm... change the name then create a thread in the chit-chat called " suggest a new name".


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

smit said:


> ^ Is that a problem ? hmm... change the name then create a thread in the chit-chat called " suggest a new name".



talking to me?


----------



## Who (Jan 26, 2008)

nahi...hum to anthony gonsalves ko bata rahe tahe , pata nahi aap khan se aagye.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

smit said:


> nahi...hum to anthony gonsalves ko bata rahe tahe , pata nahi aap khan se aagye.


uski insult mat karo woh next shahrukh khan hai  shakal dekhi hai uski?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

Saw *The Girl Next Door*. Didn't like the movie as such. 4/10 material. Elisha Cuthbert was super hot though and her smile is gorgeous (although 2-3 times it looked artificial and stupid). 


Watch *American Beauty*, a far better movie than this one. Mena Suvari is as hot as Elisha and the movie's rated R. 


By the way, Scarlett Johansson and Jessica Abla are hotter than Elisha, IMO. Not to hijack this thread of Elisha lovers and secret admires....


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 27, 2008)

Man, "Girl Next Door" is one of my all time fav movie  And Elisha was definitely hot, Ive seen that movies some 10-12 times till now for her


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> Man Girl Next Door is one of my all time fav movie  And Elisha was definitely hot, Ive seen that movies some 10-12 times till now for her


Not to question your taste, but I feel sorry for you.  So many good movies are better than this. Even Teen Comedies. This movie is a typical teenage, cliche *beep*.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

"Man Girl Next Door" is your favourite movie? What kind of twisted kinky sh1t is that!


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> Man Girl Next Door is one of my all time fav movie  And Elisha was definitely hot, Ive seen that movies some 10-12 times till now for her


totally agree with u on this


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 27, 2008)

Saw "The Shawshank Redemption" , "Halla Bol" and "12 Monkeys" over the last two days.

Shawshank Redemption was superb. I was wondering when the escape going to take place when the movie reached halfway point. However near the end when Andy escapes I had goosebumps all over me. Thanks for the recommendation guys for such an excellent movie. 

Halla bol was average stuff. Though the points covered were good and some of the performances were ok but i didn't liked the presentation of the movie. Too Cliche and too much masala added making it predictable.

Didn't liked 12 monkeys at all. Too confusing.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

*Wedding Campaign* (Where the beginning is humble, but the end is prosperous!)


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> "Man Girl Next Door" is your favourite movie? What kind of twisted kinky sh1t is that!



I said its one of my fav  My fav 3 would be Notebook, Before Sunset n If Only


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> I said its one of my fav  My fav 3 would be Notebook, Before Sunset n If Only


Haha, didn't you get the gag? Punctuation dude, punctuation. 

It should be "Man, Girl Next Door" not "Man Girl Next Door". A complete change in the meaning without a comma.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> I said its one of my fav  My fav 3 would be Notebook, Before Sunset n If Only


seen Notebook and If Only.

Both were OK, not the best of what I hav seen.

I would recommed u to watch *Serendipity* akin to *If Only* and *A Moment to Remember* similar to *Notebook*


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 27, 2008)

is there a good war movie except walk the line,saving private ryan,enemy at the gates?


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> is there a good war movie except walk the line,saving private ryan,enemy at the gates?


yup Black Hawk Down and Hotel Rawanda


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 27, 2008)

*amysrobot.com/files/airplane.JPG  *www.dvdtimes.co.uk/images/airplane1.jpg  *www.dvdtimes.co.uk/images/airplane7.jpg  *www.tigersweat.com/images/air11.jpg  *www.nba.com/media/sonics/airplane_movie%28300x168%29.jpg

ROflmao @ AirPlane. I can never get enough of this movie


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

Guys, some post their list of fav. Teen movies... 

I don't mind soft porns and R rated ones but not something like *Scary Movie , American Pie, Eurotrip, The Girl Next Door* or *Roadtrip*. Saw *Mean Girls* too but didn't like as much.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 27, 2008)

ok!
seen black hawk down a hundred times.great movie 
gotta watch Hoten Rawanda


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> is there a good war movie except walk the line,saving private ryan,enemy at the gates?


Posted my List in this thread sometimes back - (in no particular order)

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Braveheart
3. The good, the bad, the ugly (not exactly war, but still check it out)
4. Schindler's List
5. The pianist
6. The Bridge on the River Kwai
7. Where eagles dare
8. The English Patient
9. Stalag 17 (War + Comedy - an amazing combo)
10. The Great escape 
11. Der Undergang


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 27, 2008)

12. Platoon
13. The Thin Red Line
14. The Wind and The Lion
15. A Bridge Too Far
16. No Man's Land
17: The Deer Hunter ( Awesome movie, not typically war, but the drama during it, Roulette FTW! )


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> I would recommed u to watch *Serendipity* akin to *If Only* and *A Moment to Remember* similar to *Notebook*



Yep seen both of em' ! Serendipity seemed pretty illogical to me. Moment to remember was good


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 27, 2008)

^ whoa big list 
the good the bad and the ugly rocks! so does saving pvt.ryan
braveheart is kinda medieval movie but good one

rest i gotta watch.btw isnt the great escape a documentary?


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> Yep seen both of em' ! Serendipity seemed pretty illogical to me. Moment to remember was good


so the title reads , we all live by chance, a chance to find someone and we don't really choose but our destiny do.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> rest i gotta watch.btw isnt the great escape a documentary?


No yaar, amazing movie. One of my all time fav. movies. Check out let me know if you liked it. 


@ Hitboxx, 
Ahh forgot No Man's Land and Deer Hunter (the most disturbing movie I've seen). Got to see the other 3 you listed. I think I got a couple in my DVD collection.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 27, 2008)

well buying it today only ! 
gotta watch something new


----------



## techtronic (Jan 27, 2008)

drgrudge
Check this movie - *Where Eagles Dare* (Genre - War)
Off Topic : Who is the chick in your avatar ?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

Am watching "The Brave One" *ing Jodie Foster and Naveen Andrews. Pretty good so far. My folks watched it yesterday and said it was good. 

@techntronic: You getting 300 now?!?!?!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 27, 2008)

waiting for a chance to see "Naalu Pennungal" 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0986244/

*video.google.com/videosearch?q=Naalu+Pennungal


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

techtronic - 
Seen the movie already. An other good Adventure-War movie you know? 

She's Smriti Rao of NDTV.


praka123 - 
Malluwa tamilla? Thirivananthapuram poganum. Chennaille mallu odathu.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 28, 2008)

^^not again.you guys and your funny language.


Just saw 'The shawshank redemption'--awesome stuff,that freeman guy is amazing.Watched in a single stretch(2:18 is pretty long for a movie).

how is gone in 60 seconds?I am still to get my hands on forrest gump.Will be watching the good,the bad,and the ugly tomorrow.


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> how is gone in 60 seconds?


 absolutely sexy movie


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^not again.you guys and your funny language.
> 
> 
> Just saw 'The shawshank redemption'--awesome stuff,that freeman guy is amazing.Watched in a single stretch(2:18 is pretty long for a movie).
> ...


Funny language? So if you can't understand anything that becomes funny? Anyway it was not pointed towards others as they might not be interested. 


Gone in 60 seconds is good movie. Under rated at IMDb. Got to see for Angelina Jolie and the cool cars. 

The good, the bad and the ugle is one of my all time fav. movies. Amazing movie. Saw for 3 times and going to see in HD soon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 28, 2008)

Just came back from John Rambo.Yes people this movie is out of this world.I won't spoil the fun just yet(tired of praising it all over the place) but all I can is GO WATCH IT NOW! Screw AVP2 or any other movie that you are planning to watch & hit to the big screen to catch this movie.If you haven't seen a single Rambo movie till date don't bother.This is the only Rambo you should be watching.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

Oooh. I'm going to Pune. Will watch Rambo there...


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 28, 2008)

drgrudge you are tamilian? I guess so since location is chennai! So wassup dude? Any new english movie that you can recommend? The last list you had given to me were great!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Any new english movie that you can recommend? The last list you had given to me were great!


What genre are you looking for? I love hundreds of movies and it's difficult to recollect them all here. 

Here's some list for specific genre I posted here/in my blog: 

--> Top 25 Romance Movies (over 30 of my fav. movies listed)
--> Top 10 Friendship Movies
--> Top --> 6 Prison Break/Escape Movies
--> Top 6 Christmas Movies
--> Teen/Teen Comedies
--> War 
--> Movies on drugs (all time fav. list too included)


Check these movies and if you want recommendation from any other genre, let me know.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 28, 2008)

man i watched each and every movie one after another in drgrudge's list, iabout 90% movies i had already seen.. the left ones were also great.. now i am out of stock.. any more guys.. and well i have a qestion regarding HD content.. 

in digit DVD i got a sample file for HD , on my CRT Dell 19" the movie was playing with jerks, like a slide show.. i am wondering why ??


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

abey tu sirf ban kar raha hai aur movies dekh raha hai kya?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

@Shantanu: What config do you have? It it's anything above P4 3.0Ghz + 1GB RAM, you can play HD just fine (at least the 720p ones). Just need to configure it right. Also, if those files were .mov files, then I should tell you that Quicktime for Windows is a dog...


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 28, 2008)

@AShwin : Just went through your site/blog. You've some really great suggestions there, just the kind of thing I was looking for  I'll surely watch those Romantics I've missed on


----------



## shantanu (Jan 28, 2008)

man  right now i got asus striker extreme  + qx6700 and 4 gb ram + urs 7900GT  , now what else do i need.. i guess it was 1020p or something like that.. but not 720p

imav: brother ban is a part of job and movies is for my fun.. aap mahan log tension dete ho naa


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually 1080p should also work great in ur config.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 28, 2008)

( , ::: running weeping toward the trash bin with my comp. ::: 

what should i do, anything specific to do ??


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> @AShwin : Just went through your site/blog. You've some really great suggestions there, just the kind of thing I was looking for  I'll surely watch those Romantics I've missed on


Thanks for the compliment.  


@ shantanu, 
 	How to Play High Definition (HD) Movies?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> By the way, Scarlett Johansson and Jessica Abla are hotter than Elisha, IMO. Not to hijack this thread of Elisha lovers and secret admires....


BTW these three are my favorites.

Guys, any1 seen Donnie Darko?? Hows it?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> BTW these three are my favorites.
> 
> Guys, any1 seen Donnie Darko?? Hows it?



yup kinda real great Sci-Fi.
 the score(mad world) rocks too


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 28, 2008)

dint like gone in 60 secs. much.Gonna watch October sky tonight.

@shantanu:dude my c2d+512mbmb RAM(before upgrade)+onboard GMA3000 played 720p sample movie flawlessly.Yours is a elephant compared to my system so its some settings problem I guess.Use media player classic,its the best one and install each codec you need individually i.e. codec pack is not recommended.

@drgrudge:how do you manage HD beauties on your 256kbps UL connection?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> @drgrudge:how do you manage HD beauties on your 256kbps UL connection?


I've see most of the movies. You name it. I would have seen it. So investing my BW on HD and TV Shows.  More over with a 24X7 line, HD stuffs take 2 days. Some HDTV rips are even 2.5GB but have amazing audio/video and are as good as 4.X or 6.X GB rips. 

Also you get addicted. Some 6 years ago, you loved the .dat/.mpg files in those CDs, then came the 700 MB rips, then higher resolution, 5.1 channel AC3 1.4/2.1 GB rip, then you loved DVDs. Now it's all HD.  


@shantanu, don't worry. Look into the link I gave you. Rest assured that you can run any HD videos. My cousin's 2 year old PC runs HD like a charm.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

*Blue Lagoon *and* Castaway

*Two great movies set in isolated islands


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ 
Cast Away is an amazing movie! Thanks for the other recommendation. But it got a low rating at IMDb?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys , will now try these , i woinder there can be a core problem, its a quad so..

i will try these now


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

True. HD is really addictive. I don't recommend anyone to get into it unless they can fuel that addiction...


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Cast Away is an amazing movie! Thanks for the other recommendation. But it got a low rating at IMDb?


IMDB rating sucks sometimes Many flicks are underrated.

I watched Apocalypse Now(8.4) Redux and it sucked big time.

Though *watch the trailer first and then decide* if u would go for whole movie.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

@Shantanu: You can use FFDshow to play your movies. CoreAVC is only recommended for slower systems. FFDshow gives much better video quality. DON'T use VLC. 

You didn't mention what format that video on the Digit CD was.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 28, 2008)

saw blue lagoon on star movies(I am waiting for HDTV here in India,I'll hopefully have a good job by then) sometime bach,isn't it the mivie in which both of then dies in the end(and their small kid too iirc).Din't like much.


@shantanu:shouldn't quads be better than c2ds.lol.Well as I told you,you can try using media player classic.And install nvidia pure video decoder(insall full version from digit december's dvd) and see if it helps(this should help).


----------



## shantanu (Jan 28, 2008)

i dont have the dvd right now actually.. i am at gym right now. as soon as i get home will try the things you guys told me.. the Klite codec package is already installed though and i played the content in XP with Media player classic.. right now i am on Vista


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> saw blue lagoon on star movies(I am waiting for HDTV here in India,I'll hopefully have a good job by then) sometime bach,isn't it the mivie in which both of then dies in the end(and their small kid too iirc).Din't like much.



nope, nobody dies (sh!t u just threw the spoiler).

May be u hav seen the sequel


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

Nvidia's purevideo decoder is only useful if you have MPEG2 stuff. There's no support for H264 (I'm not sure about HD DVDs and Blu ray discs though). However, you can get video acceleration if you enable the PowerDVD filter within Media Player classic. That will give you a slight boost over FFDshow, but CoreAVC is the best when it comes to slow machines.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys plz help me out...
 can i play HD movies on my config?
 AMD X2 5600+ 2.8 GHZ 2mb L2 Cache, 2gb ram 800mhz, ASUS M2N-VM DVI
 160GB HDD,,, Using PowerDVD 7.0 DTS edition and Klite codec pack...

And can i also get a link to download Nvidia-pure video decoder??
 I checked the nvidia site but cant find


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Shantanu: You can use FFDshow to play your movies. CoreAVC is only recommended for slower systems. FFDshow gives much better video quality. DON'T use VLC.


Don't use VLC? I use VLC in my Mac and my cousin uses VLC in XP. Works like a charm. *No problems whatsoever.* In fact QT had issues with Planet Earth, it's making strange sound (like if you play a scratched CD) now and then. 


VLC have released this Leopard version and it handles HD codecs better than it used to. VLC output video quality is as good as FFDShow or QuickTime.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

VLC is crap when it comes to video quality. It's got some really crappy codecs. Anyway, Quicktime (mac) gives that popping noise only if you play the video while it is 'loading' (I assume you know what this is).

@PCWORM: You can play HD. But no need for Purevideo cause it won't do anything for your playback. Pretty much useless.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

We are starting a new genre of war. First it was Firefox Vs Opera, the came Nokia Vs SE (still fighting is going on, I see a lot of reported threads) and the classic OS wars which has lead to bans and created a digital divide. 

Now it's VLC vs QT.  Anyway, I like VLC. Works fine, audio is good, video is good similar to other players. I don't know what codecs it has. It pretty much plays EVERYTHING (but for Real media) with any other plugin. 

Not that I hate QT. I use QT too, but 80% VLC runs my video files on my Mac.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

KMPlayer ftw 
I hav tested VLC, GOM, MPC(with codecs) and KMPlayer.


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 28, 2008)

GOM rocks for me ! Lots of settings + low on RAM !


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

Saw *Pretty in Pink*. Kicks the **** out of other teen movies. Get your hands on any movie which involves the trio of Molly - John Huges - Anthony Michael. 

Molly Ringwald must the most pretty and elegant lady to grace the silver screen ,after Audrey Hepburn. That smile, so beautiful! 


God, I love John Hughes movies. Almost seen all of them. Next task is to get *Weird Science*.


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

any 1 seen a few good men


----------



## Ecko (Jan 28, 2008)

*The Assassination of Jesse James
Awesome Movie 
Must Watch !!!!
*


----------



## goobimama (Jan 29, 2008)

I just watched "A Few Good Men". Really nice movie, but I find the ending a little unrealistic. I won't say anything more cause it might spoil it for the rest...

The Assassination of Jesse James (Blu-ray) (Releases Feb 05).
I think I'll wait


----------



## techtronic (Jan 29, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> techtronic -
> Seen the movie already. An other good Adventure-War movie you know?
> 
> She's Smriti Rao of NDTV.
> ...



The Bridge on River Kwai
Der Untergang
Guns of Navarone



goobimama said:


> Am watching "The Brave One" *ing Jodie Foster and Naveen Andrews. Pretty good so far. My folks watched it yesterday and said it was good.
> 
> @techntronic: You getting 300 now?!?!?!



Now I have got Pixar Animation Collection : Volume 1.
As usual Blu-ray Rip
URL : *www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies.php?id=533



drgrudge said:


> I've see most of the movies. You name it. I would have seen it. So investing my BW on HD and TV Shows.  More over with a 24X7 line, HD stuffs take 2 days. Some HDTV rips are even 2.5GB but have amazing audio/video and are as good as 4.X or 6.X GB rips.
> 
> Also you get addicted. Some 6 years ago, you loved the .dat/.mpg files in those CDs, then came the 700 MB rips, then higher resolution, 5.1 channel AC3 1.4/2.1 GB rip, then you loved DVDs. Now it's all HD.
> 
> ...



2.5 GB HDRips are NHaNC3 Rips 
By the way Shantanu, this is my config and I am using VLC v0.8.5 to play 1080p and 720p Rips

3.2 Ghz P IV Processor
1 GB DDR 400 RAM
256 MB XFX 6200 nVIDIA Graphics Card
1 TB Western Digital External USB Drive  (Storage Repository)
80 GB IDE Seagate HDD
24" Dell LCD Monitor E240WFP Monitor



goobimama said:


> I just watched "A Few Good Men". Really nice movie, but I find the ending a little unrealistic. I won't say anything more cause it might spoil it for the rest...
> 
> The Assassination of Jesse James (Blu-ray) (Releases Feb 05).
> I think I'll wait



Even Few Good Men is available in both 720p and 1080p BD Rip


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 29, 2008)

techtronic said:
			
		

> The Bridge on River Kwai
> Der Untergang
> Guns of Navarone


Saw all these 3. Any other you know?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 29, 2008)

> Even Few Good Men is available in both 720p and 1080p BD Rip
> __________________


Boy. I don't think you know me. *Every* movie I watch (save for a few 2.5/10 IMDB movies) is in HD.


----------



## iMav (Jan 29, 2008)

abey kaminon kitni piracy ki baatein karoge thoda toh control karo


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 29, 2008)

MPC FTW. VLC codec sare not good enough. Though i easily recommend it to those who want to run things out of the box.
MPC gives me the option to choose ffdshow and my own codecs, and all the advanced filter options. For best results use overlay mode (renderless), even 1080p work flawlessly this way on a crappy system.

I hate that drm pos wmp & qt.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2008)

guys , i played the sample BlueRAY 1080p HD content provided iN CHIP sept. not digit.. and just installed the codecs which were mentioned by ashwin(if i am not wrong drgrudge)  ) and the content played like a normal movie , man awesome quality and very smooth.. the proccy usage on all cores was, 16%, 8% 4 % 2 % , charm  thanks guys..

can i buy any movie in HD , is any movie available.. ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2008)

^^congrats,but dont get addicted to HD if you don't have bandwidth to fuel your addiction(Like me )

not many movies are available here in India I guess but lotsa Hollywood movies have been released in full HD.
BTW do you have blu-ray\Hd-dvd drive?I don't think HD movies are available in normal DVD's.


The very first movie you should watch in full HD(1020p) id transformers IMO.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 29, 2008)

^nope. 300


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 29, 2008)

Ashwin! The list you have mentioned is awesome! I will definitely try to catch on few of them. Right now I'm looking for a clean comedy movie and something in action which has lot of special effects. Have you come across any in the recent times? 

Friends! Do we have any sample HD movie file on the net which I can download and check on my PC. I'm just asking about a sample file please don't jump the guns and tell Piracy etc. I don't have Chip Sep Edition with me.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 29, 2008)

shantanu said:


> guys , i played the sample BlueRAY 1080p HD content provided iN CHIP sept. not digit.. and just installed the codecs which were mentioned by ashwin(if i am not wrong drgrudge)  ) and the content played like a normal movie , man awesome quality and very smooth.. the proccy usage on all cores was, 16%, 8% 4 % 2 % , charm  thanks guys..
> 
> can i buy any movie in HD , is any movie available.. ??


Good. Did I not say your PC can play HD? 

How will run HD stuffs? Do you have a BD/HD DVD player with you? 

Your First HD movie should neither be 300 nor Transformers. It should be Matrix.  



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> The very first movie you should watch in full HD(1020p) id transformers IMO.


What's the point of 1080p? Unless you have a screen resolution of 1920X1080, it's pretty much worthless. Your video will be scaled down. 



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Ashwin! The list you have mentioned is awesome! I will definitely try to catch on few of them. Right now I'm looking for a clean comedy movie and something in action which has lot of special effects. Have you come across any in the recent times?


I've already listed clean comedies list in your thread you started sometime back, search for it. 

Action and special effects: 
1. Transformers
2. 300
3. Terminator 1 and 2
4. Equilibrium
5. Batman Begins
6. Lord of the Rings
7. Sin City
8. Star Wars

There should be more but that's all I can think of now. 



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Friends! Do we have any sample HD movie file on the net which I can download and check on my PC. I'm just asking about a sample file please don't jump the guns and tell Piracy etc. I don't have Chip Sep Edition with me.


Go to Apple.com and download the HD movie trailers. Or download the OSS movie *Elephants Dream*. *orange.blender.org/download


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the list Ashwin! You still havent answered my question! Are you a Tamilian?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ 
Yes.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 29, 2008)

bought the great escape.it cant be called a war movie i think coz  there's no war  .but its just great movie  
thanks drgrudge


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2008)

NO drive it was a file compressed into a DVD9 by CHIP  , and well i do have the resolution of 1600*1200 

where can i get matrix in HD???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2008)

Edit: No piracy talk.



> Last edited by drgrudge : Today at 10:07 PM.





shantanu:you are on your own man.I hope you got my PM.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> bought the great escape.it cant be called a war movie i think coz  there's no war  .but its just great movie
> thanks drgrudge


I've to find any one who doesn't like *The Great Escape*. It has historic errors but the movie as such is great. My father recommended me; he must have seen in his college days. 


shantanu - 
You're on your own. You knew what you had to.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 29, 2008)

Ashwin! I havent watched the below movies from the list you gave me.

1. Equilibrium
2. Batman Begins
3. Sin City


I hope they are interesting. I do remember watching Batman Begins but that was long time back. 

Even I know tamil macha.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 30, 2008)

Currently downloading The Matrix Trilogy 1080p HDRip


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 30, 2008)

^Have 1 & 3 already in 1080p but Reloaded had to be downloaded in 720p but still is of commendable quality.1080p is razor sharp in terms of image quality & you can easily make out the difference between 1080p & 720p.I am now on an HD spree.Have got nearly 10-14 movies in HD.Onto to more now.

@Ashwin: Failed to notice Chevy Chase's Christmas vacation in your movies list.I just caught up with this movie recently & it's darn funny.Just check it out if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 30, 2008)

Man techtronic, how big is the download file? 

Awesome Movie :
Constantine 
Genre:Horror / Sci-fi
Actors: Keanu Reeves and Rachel Weisz


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 30, 2008)

A standard 1080p file goes upto 8GB depending on the ripper.If you check for Batman Begins I failed to locate one HD rip of it for 720p & only has 1080p rips & that too of 25GB in size.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2008)

All you folks here you are into HD & Blu Ray. Can you give more details about these things like 1080p, 720p etc and all about these technologies. Some of the nitty gritties Please? I guess allwyndlima,techtronic & Ashwin can help me on this!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 30, 2008)

This is the final warning to allwyndlima, ring_wraith, techtronic and other who indulge in piracy (or scene) talk here. Please respect the rules here. 
*
2 days ban to start with and the reprimand will be heavy for subsequent carelessness and indifference to the forum rules. *


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2008)

One more thing I observed is if I borrow DVD's from the Library that I guess are of region meant for India their capacity is less than 4.7 GB i.e. it's a single layer DVD. However when I check the DVD's of movies that have been bought outside of India say Europe or US they are mostly Dual Layer that is capacity over 6 GB. What's the matter? Are these Library people renting original DVD's meant for Indian region? or they are compressing it and burning it on a single layer DVD? Has anyone purchased any Movie DVD from here in India? I'm refering to English movies here!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 30, 2008)

> I've see most of the movies. You name it. I would have seen it. So investing my BW on HD and TV Shows.  More over with a 24X7 line, HD stuffs take 2 days. Some HDTV rips are even 2.5GB but have amazing audio/video and are as good as 4.X or 6.X GB rips.


Wasn't this the message that you gave out Ashwin? Is that something indifferent to what we said? Anyways don't want to enter into an arguement but would stop posting in this thread henceforth.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ 
See there's a subtle difference in what I'm posting and what you guys are doing. I never posted: "I'm downloading xyz now" or something which is clearly hinting what you're upto. Also in the statement you quoted, I mentioned "HD Stuffs". I can download legal HD Stuffs right? 

Seems even I need to take care. Issue closed for debate. _Any other post whcih is otherwise related to "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians" will be deleted. _


----------



## kalpik (Jan 30, 2008)

Just one suggestion to all people recommending codec packs/vlc/ffdshow/whatever.. Try SMplayer.. It uses mplayer as the backend, and Mplayer is THE best quality video player out there. SMplayer will not install any crap codecs, wont mess with your system, and will play EVERYTHING. Just try it out once


----------



## shantanu (Jan 30, 2008)

i dont think there is any piracy talk going on.. atleast i aint doin  , well HD movies there must be a legal online shop for ordering  isnt it ??

no torrents required ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 30, 2008)

^^but you need to have HD\blu-ray drive to play them.

and torrents is not piracy.

Ontopic:saw laws of attraction yesterday(pierce brosnan),dint like it much.Gonna watch October Sky today.


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought this is a thread to talk about which movies are good? We do NOT want to know how you got your movies and what you're "downloading"

Thread will be deleted if such nonsense continues.

Back to the topic:

My vote goes to "The Man From Earth" - 9/10 from me!


----------



## techtronic (Jan 31, 2008)

drgrudge
I have not told anything about any release group man
i am just saying what I am downloading buddy
What you are saying is right if I say something like release group or rip name.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 31, 2008)

^^ 
Just read what Raaabo posted. We don't want to know what you're downloading as well. 

And please no more off topics and debate. I'm going to delete all the off topic posts..


----------



## techtronic (Jan 31, 2008)

Noted for future references


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 31, 2008)

In all these arguments everybody has ignored my question! Can someone pour in some information on this Blu ray and HD things without giving links to wikipedia.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 31, 2008)

^^help yourself,we aint gonna spoon feed you.


saw october sky yesterday,well kinda good movie 7\10 from me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2008)

Did anyone see Cloverfield?


----------



## techtronic (Feb 1, 2008)

Check out the movie, We Own The Night  A classic IMHO


----------



## shantanu (Feb 1, 2008)

Juno and michael clayton were not worth , IMO  , national treasure 2, hitman were good 

No country for old man great  tommy bhai rocks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

Rambo 4 anybody ? Stallone is sexy at sixty. Just look at those abs...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 1, 2008)

I watched Rambo 4. Totally pointless. It's a good timepass movie, but nothing that you will remember for more than a hour after. Stalone is superb though


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 1, 2008)

is beowulf out on DVD?is it good?
suggest a good eng love movie


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 1, 2008)

Saw Juno(6/10) and Gone Baby Gone(5/10) a few days back.
Both were a disappointment. How can they nominate these films for Oscars?
Going to watch  No country for old man tonight. Hope that is good...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I watched Rambo 4. Totally pointless. It's a good timepass movie, but nothing that you will remember for more than a hour after. Stalone is superb though


did you see the closeups on his abs ? He is 61 years now, but he still looks like a muscle hunk.
Look at arnie. That poor guy has not had time to go to the gym since becoming the governor of california. His muscles all droop now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Forrest Gump
Casablanca
A walk to remember
Moulin Rouge
Cast Away
Serendipity
I.Q.
You have got mail!
Bicentinial Man
Just Friends
Notting Hill
The Notebook
50 First Dates
French Kiss
Chasing Liberty
Ghost 
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (2004)
Just Like Heaven (2005)
pulp fiction
Somewhere in Time (1980)


A fw films i recommend for the month of romance-february..

cheers guys..they r really awesum..check them out..


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish I would be half as muscular as Sylvester Stallone as he's now when I'm 61. To hell with my old age, I wish I'm half muscular as Stallone now. 


Sylvester, you're 61. Be careful. You could brake a hip or two while acting. 


nish_higher - 
You might want to check my list I posted here. Search my posts for couple of pages back in this thread...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 1, 2008)

so anymore movies anyone ??


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2008)

shantanu said:


> so anymore movies anyone ??


*Mystic River*


----------



## shantanu (Feb 1, 2008)

what kind ?? i mean genre


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2008)

shantanu said:


> what kind ?? i mean genre


Drama/Mystery/Crime
Tagline: The river has many depths. Let it wash over you

This movie is an experience, no BS


----------



## shantanu (Feb 1, 2008)

great ,will get in now...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 1, 2008)

also watch Ben Hur and mckenna's gold.absolute classics!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

*American Gangster*. Very good Drama. Out there  in my all time fav. gangster movies. 

Russell Crowe is amazing. Was a good year for him. 3:10 to Yuma was also good. He's a very, very good actor. He acts with more than one star in a movies like *3:10 to Yuma* (with Christian Bale), *The Insider* (with Al Pacino!), *L.A. Confidential* (Kevin Spacey & Guy Pearce ; all 3 three Oscars for the best Acting - Crowe in 1998 for this movie, Spacey in 1999 for American Beauty and Guy in 2000 for Memento). 

The movie is almost 3 hours long and I loved it. Not all might like, especially if you're into Comedies, Teen movies, action or any cheesy entertainment movie stuffs. 

A must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2008)

Saw Hitman finally.Completely average.Decent storyline & limited action scenes.If they ever dare plan a sequel,I only hope it would be Statham this time for the role.Olyphant just didn't do justice to the role. 

Guys please watch Fletch.If anyone of you are Chevy Chase's comedy flicks then this is a true comic thriller.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 2, 2008)

i have already see mackena GOLD, my father recommended it to me 

i loved hitman, maybe bcuz i am a hitman game FAN


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 2, 2008)

I would recommend two movies 

The River King


> Abel Grey is sent to investigate the death of a boy from an exclusive local school, who is found floating in the river. Fearing scandal, the school insists it was suicide. But after discovering from the boy's girlfriend, Carlin, that he was being badly bullied, Abel suspects that a dangerous schoolboy initiation has gone horribly wrong and he secretly solicits the help of a sympathetic teacher, Betsy. He is warned off the investigation by his boss, as the school is a generous benefactor to the Police benevolent fund. Abel, however, cannot let the case go, not only because his own brother committed suicide years before, but also it seems that the spirit of the dead boy is leaving them clues as to what really happened that night.


 The Snow Walker


> A pilot who delivers supplies to tribes in the backwoods of the Canadian north is implored to escort a sick young Inuit woman to a hospital. On the flight back, the plane's engine fail and they crash in the wastelands. Rescuers are unable to locate them and the two are left to struggle for their survival. The ailing woman thus teaches the hot-headed pilot the way to live in these regions.


Both are such wonderful films IMHO, especially The Snow Walker, such a beautiful movie, I was so moved, wonder why can't bollywood churn something like this than those things its been doing for soo long now.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 2, 2008)

hey which is that movie where probably clint eastwood robs a bank?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 2, 2008)

saw the good,the bad, and the ugly today:
1.really long movie:2 hours 58 minutes to be exact.
2.Liked it very much.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ 
I love that movie. I must have seen atleast 2-3 times and now going for a HD version soon. It's a long movie but you'll never feel bored. 

*There are two types of Digitans. Those who have seen The Good, The Bad and The Ugly and those who have not. *


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Ashwin I fall into the category of not watching the movie *The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. *I watched Batman Begins the other day one of your recommendations. I did not find the movie to have lot of special effects. There were only few scenes. Nevertheless movie was good. Thanks for the suggestions! Have you watched any new Comedy movies of late esp Clean ones not the American Pie types.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ 
Forget new movies. Go check out *Ferris Beuller's Day Off* and  tell me how it was. 


New movies that I liked: 
1. Superbad
2. Knocked Up 

But both are not "clean". R rated.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 2, 2008)

anybody seen crash(2005 iirc)?Its a must watch IMO.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 2, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> anybody seen crash(2005 iirc)?Its a must watch IMO.


Crash. Yep. Awesome movie. 

*Sunshine*. Really nice. A couple of folks told me it was a boring movie so I stayed away. But since the HD version was released, I thought I'd just give it a try since the trailer looked good. I was in for a visual treat. The storyline is nice, acting is good, and the pace is kept throughout. Recommended watch.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 3, 2008)

^^
+1 for sunshine....the family's interest in winning...wah...

@ Ashwin

I luv good bad & ugly

& thanks for the movie ....day off....have contacted Nathan's ....in a few days time...check pm

@Hitboxx

Thankx for the movie ...snow walker....interesting will catch it up soon....


----------



## techtronic (Feb 3, 2008)

Check out *Lemony Snickets A Series Of Unfortunate Events* and *
Everything is Illuminated*. IMHO, both movies rocked


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 3, 2008)

Saw Juno.Good flick but nothing of an Oscar material.Will catch up with Hot Fuzz or Hellraiser Deader.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

Watched *Death Sentence, *Kevin Bacon acting was awesome (looking for more performances from him).
Movie was a typical inspiration from *Taxi Driver* and other revenge themed flicks.
Detective was pretty lame and her acting sucked, despite the movie is worth watch.
My rating: 7/10


----------



## goobimama (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone checked out "Steal this Film II"? Supposed to be really good. And there's even an HD version!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 4, 2008)

been a while since Steal this film 2 has been out...its gud but nothing compared to the first part


----------



## napster007 (Feb 4, 2008)

In the name of the king


----------



## vish786 (Feb 4, 2008)

*good going guys keep listing good movies from all genre *


American History X - best racial discrimination movie I ever saw [based on true story]


----------



## techtronic (Feb 5, 2008)

American History X is a classic


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

edited


----------



## PunjabiPRO (Feb 5, 2008)

If u guys are looking for Thrill of a Lifetime then u must watch-

*DEAD SILENCE (2007)*

A chill down the spine is guaranteed


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

*The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*
Awesome movie. Amazing cinematography, really nice soundtrack, class acting by Casey Affleck, and most of all, beautiful storyline. There's nothing much going on, but the tension is kept throughout the latter part of the film (it's a little slow to start). 

4.5/5


----------



## techtronic (Feb 6, 2008)

Watched Lawrence of Arabia today (Yawned 4 times while watching) 

*@goobimama and @drgrudge - Guys can you help me ?*
I have a specific problem when playing 1080p HDRips,
Using VLC makes the video blur while audio is fine, on the other hand using Media Player Classic makes the video clear and distorts audio.
I checked using Matroska Diag, it says All Codecs installed.Still after installing CCCP, Audio Skips sometimes occur and video gets fast forwarded when maximized to full screen

*My Sys Config*
P IV 3.2 Ghz HT
1 GB DDR 400 RAM
256 XFX 6200 nVIDIA Graphics Card
24" Dell E248WFP Monitor

Do you think I need to upgrade my RAM or its the Processor which is letting me down as per the Sys Req given below ?

By the way found this really cool page from Apple's Website regarding Minimum System Requirements for HD Playback n008s
*i32.tinypic.com/xfokgo.jpg


----------



## c2b2 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. I am Legend
Genre: Thriller

2. An Inconvenient Truth
(Pls watch this movie friends. Its a request)
Genre: Documentary (i think)
(I always had a feeling that documentaries are boring. But trust me, this is not a boring movie. And its a must watch. Chk out imdb or wikipedia for details)


----------



## techtronic (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the guide,drgrudge.


After waiting just 6 days, I received my Dell 24 inch E248WFP Monitor 
Watched 300 in High Def. Viola, I couldnt believe my eyes for the print.
But I have a specific problem when playing 1080p HDRips,
Using VLC makes the video blur while audio is fine, on the other hand using Media Player Classic makes the video clear and distorts audio.

My Sys Config

P IV 3.2 Ghz HT
1 GB DDR 400 RAM
256 XFX 6200 nVIDIA Graphics Card
24" Dell E248WFP Monitor

Do you think I need to upgrade my RAM ?

@goobimama and @drgrudge - Guys can you help me ?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 7, 2008)

try using GOM player yaar & Core AVC Codec ( not a freeware )


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

techtronic - 
AFAIK, RAM has nothing to do with the HD playback.  It's your proccy. With 3.2 ghz, there should be a problem. 


Did you try the codecs? In my PC, I play with VLC as it's playing without any issue, but my friend uses FFDshow. See the guide again and try the codecs. You can play in full 1080p.  

By the way, what's the resolution of the monitor and how much is that?


----------



## techtronic (Feb 7, 2008)

Dell E248WFP Monitor - 24 " (Max Res - 1920*1200)
Cost - 24076 (including Warranty & Delivery Charges)

So you really think that my processor could be a problem as suggested before ? 
By the way what is your Hardware Config ?
Anyway I am planning to upgrade my RAM next month by another 1 GB
(Currently its 1 GB)

I am able to play 720p HDRips without any issues, 
I didnt even install CCCP Codec pack, I just used VLC 0.8.6c to play.
Issue is only with 1080p HDRips as I have mentioned before.
Inspite of installing AVC and AAC Codecs, the video skips with MPC and audio skips with VLC


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

My Mac got Santa Rosa 2.2 Ghz C2D, 2 GB RAM and 128 MB Gfx card. But remeber I've never tried playing 1080p. I've only 720p with me, right now. 

RAM has nothing to do with HD. It's only Proccy and maybe Gfx card. I made a typo in my previous post. "With 3.2 ghz, there should *NOT* be a problem." 

Try FFDshow and post back. You need to find a good player and proper codec to play 1080p. Also why MPC? Try other players like MPlayer?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 7, 2008)

*You've Got Mail*

Watched it yesterday..simply amazing movie...will surely touch ur heart..


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Thanks for the guide,drgrudge.
> 
> 
> After waiting just 6 days, I received my Dell 24 inch E248WFP Monitor
> ...


Just try SMplayer once


----------



## goobimama (Feb 7, 2008)

I told this guy 1080p is useless. You will not notice a difference on a 24" display unless you watch movies with a magnifying glass. 

Get CoreAVC
Get AC3filter

Media Player classic > Options > External filters > Add filter > Browse > CoreAVCdecoder.ax. Then set it to "Prefer". (If you used some script to install coreavc, then you can skip the 'browse' step.)

...>...>External Filters > Add filter > AC3 decoder should be in the list. Make sure it's 1.46 version. 

Should work

Here is also a clear case that VLC plain sucks. You will NOT get that 1080p working in VLC no matter what you do.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, I'll get *Robots* in full 1080p (within a week or so) and I'll try to run on VLC. Let's see if there is any issue.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 7, 2008)

@techtronics: I feel sorry for you. Now that you have a 24" display, there's no going back to dvdrips. I'm sure within a month or two it will be just "HDrips fan" in your usertitle...


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

oh man i cant wait to get a 1080 rip for my 32"  now just wondering for a movie to waste 2gigs on


----------



## faraaz (Feb 7, 2008)

The Matrix is always good for eye candy...or Lord of the Rings - Return of the King...mmm...eye candy....


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

Guys, what is this? *NO SCENE/TORRENT SITES TALK.* Talking about HD stuffs is ok but we don't want other things hinting what you are upto. 


I'll have to close/delete this thread (like Raaabo said) if things get out of hand.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 7, 2008)

^^Okk,sorry,shouldn't have mentioned that site in this thread.But talking about the sizes was ok,or we can't talk about that either?(just asking)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

Talking about torrent sites and release groups will not be allowed. This size talk also makes no sense. People need to know that HD stuff is big. For any other info, they need to be on their own.


----------



## eggman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Freedom Writers*


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

@grudgy is talking about rips illegal? sources and links yes but is talking about size of a movie after ripping considered illegal


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 7, 2008)

Grudge I was able to download the movie Elephants dream on my PC from the site that was mentioned. I felt the beggining of the movie something different but the remaining part didnt look that better. I have the following configuration do you think HD should work? or should I install the softwares that you earlier mentioned in this post to be installed to get a better effect. Please let me know.
Core 2 Duo 2.13 6420
1 GB RAM
Any other information you need? Please let me know if I need to have anything else to get the full results and I have 15" CRT. Will that make a difference? DO I need to have LCD?


----------



## techtronic (Feb 8, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> My Mac got Santa Rosa 2.2 Ghz C2D, 2 GB RAM and 128 MB Gfx card. But remeber I've never tried playing 1080p. I've only 720p with me, right now.
> 
> RAM has nothing to do with HD. It's only Proccy and maybe Gfx card. I made a typo in my previous post. "With 3.2 ghz, there should *NOT* be a problem."
> 
> Try FFDshow and post back. You need to find a good player and proper codec to play 1080p. Also why MPC? Try other players like MPlayer?





goobimama said:


> I told this guy 1080p is useless. You will not notice a difference on a 24" display unless you watch movies with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Get CoreAVC
> Get AC3filter
> ...





goobimama said:


> @techtronics: I feel sorry for you. Now that you have a 24" display, there's no going back to dvdrips. I'm sure within a month or two it will be just "HDrips fan" in your usertitle...



*@drgrudge* - Will check both yours and Milind's Tips
*@goobimama* - 720p is for Vintage and Classics, but DVDRips still should be downloaded for Movies not available in HD. What you say is absolutely true with respect to 1080p. I am planning to stick to 720p


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2008)

Just finished watching Michael Clayton

Nice movie it is. actually this reminded me of the Constant Gardner and i liked that one better

George clooney was good, but not sure if his performance in the movie merited an Oscar nomination


Even then not a bad watch, if you don't know what else to watch


----------



## techtronic (Feb 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I told this guy 1080p is useless. You will not notice a difference on a 24" display unless you watch movies with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Get CoreAVC
> Get AC3filter
> ...



You are a genius. Matrix Trilogy is playing without any flaws.
Installed CoreAVC Pro Edition and AC3 Filter v1.46
I am astonished whether it is my PC which is able to play 1080p HDRip without any problems 

Buddy, if you want any help from me anytime, I am ready to do.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

ajayritik - 
I think you can play 720p without issues. RAM has nothing to do with HD playback. It's only Proccy and maybe Gfx card. Check goobi's post here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=741456#post741456 


techtronic - 
Hehe... enjoy HD bliss.  


iMav - 
Why would you bother abt size if it's a legal copy?  Hope you get my point.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

@ajaytrik: 15" CRT? Forget about HD. It'll only make a difference if you have something like a 19" or above LCD, or a large screen laptop. Your system is more than capable of playing HD though.

Let me make a small little proclamation: Any C2D above 2Ghz can play HD 1080p.
@techtronic: Your PC will most likely choke on 16:9 high bitrate 1080p. Also, CoreAVC isn't the best looking codec. You can get better picture quality with FFDshow, though that will require a C2D.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 8, 2008)

^^I got a c2d e6300(1.86ghz) and 2gb RAM but no dedicated graphic card,so can I play 1080p(Dont have a good enough display for full HD but asking just out of curiosity).720p plays flawless though(had a 720p NFSS video which played flawlessly on vlc media player).


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

:Insert that smiley where he takes his hand and slaps it on his forehead:
Kya bola mein? huh? Graphics card is useless! Totally useless. CPU is all that does the work.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 8, 2008)

^^^yea yea..actually processing power doesnt matter..its the architecture that matters..any C2d pocessor of the 6xxx series can play hd effortlessly...


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info gobimama! One more thing I wanted to check with you all people here. I'm unable to download the HD trailers in apple site. All I get when I download them is some small mov file of certian KB. Can someone give me more info from where I can download free HD stuff? It doesnt matter whether its movie, TV serial etc.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> :Insert that smiley where he takes his hand and slaps it on his forehead:
> Kya bola mein? huh? Graphics card is useless! Totally useless. CPU is all that does the work.


your hindi is getting better.


Thanks for the info(I always thought gpu is important for HD)


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 8, 2008)

All you folks there please give me links of legal HD download stuff!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> All you folks there please give me links of legal HD download stuff!


Here you go:
*www.elephantsdream.org/

But that short is BS though. You can test if your system can play full 1080p or not.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

To download HD trailers from Apple quicktime, you will either need Quicktime Pro (just click on the trailer you want, wait for it to load > File > Save as self contained) or get Quicktime alternative which allows for direct right-click on trailer > Save movie. 

Watched Good Luck Chuck today. Time pass "lunch movie" type. A lot of hot chicks though


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2008)

*OFFTOPIC*


goobimama said:


> Graphics card is useless! Totally useless. CPU is all that does the work.



dat bit of info is obsolete dood 

*PureVideo™ HD technology*



> PureVideo HD technology is the combination of a dedicated video processing core on the NVIDIA GPU and software in the NVIDIA drivers that delivers superb video quality with *minimal CPU use* and low power consumption *when playing Blu-ray or HD DVD discs on a PC*.



even ATI has come up with their own verision of HD rendering technology for their GPUs

*ATI Radeon™ HD 2000*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Yeah I know. Trust me. GPU acceleration does nothing much. Better to use CoreAVC than use PureVideo. I haven't tried ATi's video decoder, but since I hear Nvidia is better, I didn't bother. 

Try playing a HD DVD or blu ray on a Pentium 4 with a graphics card. And then try playing it on a Core2Duo without a graphics card and you'll see.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 8, 2008)

Guys who have seen Donnie Darko plz tell me what is going on in the movie?? I mean in the last part how he reaches the past?? Why he doesn't escape even when he knew his room gonna go bang-bang??


----------



## Who (Feb 8, 2008)

I have seen it, if you like that movie then go see 12 monkeys they are kinda like the same.

 As for your questions, this will answer them 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0246578/faq

 Its my kind movie, people need to watch this movie more than once to understand it more, i kinda like this type of movies.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 9, 2008)

movie: A walk to remember
genre: Romance

one of the very few movies i liked a lot in recent times..

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0281358/


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 9, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Here you go:
> *www.elephantsdream.org/
> 
> But that short is BS though. You can test if your system can play full 1080p or not.



What is BS? I have already downloaded the one that you have given. I'm looking for something like movie rather than animation.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

^^bs=bullsh!t,black sabbath,........


Just saw v for vendetta,awesome movie.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ I love that scene where he flicks one of the red chips and all of them follow in a chain. That scene is to die for. Awesome movie indeed.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

^^all but one actually.And its based loosely on a graphic novel,I am amazed.(I gotta image search google for Evey(Natalie Portman),she looks so damn lovely in this movie).


 some 'interesting' hits there.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 9, 2008)

Watch

*A WALK TO REMEMBER*

A movie that will touch your heart for sure..a masterpiece by all means..nearly had me crying


----------



## techtronic (Feb 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @ajaytrik: 15" CRT? Forget about HD. It'll only make a difference if you have something like a 19" or above LCD, or a large screen laptop. Your system is more than capable of playing HD though.
> 
> Let me make a small little proclamation: Any C2D above 2Ghz can play HD 1080p.
> @techtronic: Your PC will most likely choke on 16:9 high bitrate 1080p. Also, CoreAVC isn't the best looking codec. You can get better picture quality with FFDshow, though that will require a C2D.



*CoreAVC atleast made my PC play Matrix 1080p without any problems.
I am content with the picture quality provided by CoreAVC itself.
Anyway, thanks for the tip
I am going to watch The Jackal 720p today

@drgrudge - Thanks buddy for HD Bliss 
*


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 9, 2008)

Watched The Shawshank Redemption yesterday. I really enjoyed watching it. Any one seen Sunshine(2007)


----------



## slugger (Feb 9, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Watched The Shawshank Redemption yesterday. I really enjoyed watching it.



i to*tttttt*ally agree with you buddy

its like..........i don't know there even exists words to describe such masterpieces

that *ONE* statement by Andy Dufresne......*Man!!!!*

[the statement is my signature....never changed it]


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

always lagging  saw AP-1,2,3 and 4,5 8)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

^^heh,ap1 is the best one of them.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 9, 2008)

watch King Arthur..great movie


----------



## xbonez (Feb 9, 2008)

spirit - stallion of the cimarron


----------



## techtronic (Feb 10, 2008)

Watched A Nightmare On The Elm Street  (Superb Comedy Flick)
I thought I was watching a horror/thriller, but instead was laughing endlessly after I finished watching.

Spirit - Stallion Of The Cimarron  - 
Best Animation Story with superb background score IMHO


----------



## faraaz (Feb 10, 2008)

The Godfather...old faithful...

"I will give you NOTHING!"


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 10, 2008)

Try watching *Green Mile* .....Nice one too


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 10, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Watched A Nightmare On The Elm Street  (Superb Comedy Flick)
> I thought I was watching a horror/thriller, but instead was laughing endlessly after I finished watching.


Get the whole 7 movie pack.It's a classic horror along with Friday the 13th.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2008)

*A Very Long Engagement* - true masterpiece


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw SUNDAY yesterday. I would give it a 7/10.



slugger said:


> i to*tttttt*ally agree with you buddy
> 
> its like..........i don't know there even exists words to describe such masterpieces


Indeed the movie deseves a *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif



slugger said:


> that *ONE* statement by Andy Dufresne......*Man!!!!*
> 
> [the statement is my signature....never changed it]



NICE *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

Anybody seen Inside man The movie's opening track is "Chhaiya chhaiya" by Sukhwinder Singh. Can u believe it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ Saw the movie quite some time ago. Its brilliant!!! Kept me intrigued till the end and the climax is awesome. 

Chaos is one similar movie for timepass.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 10, 2008)

Just saw The Illusionist(2006)

I will give it a 9/10........

hmmmm... no wait....

....i think i should give it a *10/10* *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## iMav (Feb 10, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Anybody seen *Inside man* The movie's opening track is "Chhaiya chhaiya" by Sukhwinder Singh. Can u believe it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


 i found the movie to be boring as compared to other heist movies


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 10, 2008)

^^^i havent seen many heist movies. am yet to watch inside man.


----------



## eggman (Feb 10, 2008)

Can some one tell me how Juno is


----------



## Chirag (Feb 10, 2008)

^^
Okish.. Didn't like much. Got Bored..


----------



## eggman (Feb 10, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Okish.. Didn't like much. Got Bored..



But it's nominated for Oscars..........
However I even found Atonement(Another Oscar nominated) boring......


----------



## Chirag (Feb 10, 2008)

^^
Don't go on oscars selection. Some other members also found it boring.. 

PS: Bollywood sent Paheli for oscars


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 10, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Don't go on oscars selection. Some other members also found it boring..
> 
> PS: Bollywood sent Paheli for oscars



They nominated EKLAVYA this time.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 10, 2008)

^^
Oh well bollywood..


----------



## kalpik (Feb 11, 2008)

I personally liked Juno a lot!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2008)

Juno was strictly OK.Nothing of an oscar material but was a decent flick.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 11, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I personally liked Juno a lot!



+1


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 12, 2008)

Today I watched "Texas Chainsaw Massacre". That was freaking scary. I have watched "Hills Have Eyes both parts", "Hostel both parts", "Wrong Turn" but found this texas movie the best among all.

Are there more parts of this movie?


----------



## legolas (Feb 12, 2008)

In 2007,
*Michael Clayton*
*The brave one*
*Sunshine*
*Death at a funeral*
*No country for old men* -> *THE best*
*Away from her*

I loved all theseeeee

Worst movies of 2007,
I am legend
Hitman


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ i agree hitman was downright cr@ppy but I am legend is watchable


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Today I watched "Texas Chainsaw Massacre". That was freaking scary. I have watched "Hills Have Eyes both parts", "Hostel both parts", "Wrong Turn" but found this texas movie the best among all.
> 
> Are there more parts of this movie?


Which one did you watch? I assume the one with Jessica Beil in it right? Watch Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Begining.It's far more gory & better acted than this movie.The rest are the old Texas series with the original being a bit decent & rest of the 2 spin offs being a disaster.

@legolas: Dude,I am Legend was far from being the worst movie of 2007.I admit that the end was heavily disappointing but overall the movie was really good.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ I watched "The Beginning" one. So there are more parts of this movie?


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ I watched "The Beginning" one. So there are more parts of this movie?


``yup all are plain gory effects. Didnt like'em.

watch the original, its better

other akin to TCM movies

*imdb.com/title/tt0072271/recommendations


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 12, 2008)

A Walk to remember -- i recommend .must watch


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2008)

dedication...nice movie...if nothing else, just see it for mandy moore


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> A Walk to remember -- i recommend .must watch



I have seen that. Would give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone in this thread mentioned Haute Tension? It is amongst very few of the NC-17 rated horror movies(This version is difficult to get in India).And that is not much becoz of obscenity but violence
*imdb.com/title/tt0338095/
6.8/10
Well i suppose there is some talk on Texas chainsaw Massacre. Yes there were part two and three in 1986 and 1990 but they were horrible (baseless indeed).So dont watch them. Go for original 1974 if ur a classic horror fan.It has a documentary touch to it which makes it a classic in horror history. If u get sick of old stuff watch the 2003 remake and then the beginning..in order .

Hills have eyes -1st part is terrific 
2nd part is obscene ,not disturbing at all.

wrong turn one is good
second is just OK

Apart from horror genre -No country for old men is Outstanding .Ill give it 9/10


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 13, 2008)

Watched Taare Zameen Par
9/10 Awesome movie


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> Apart from horror genre -No country for old men is Outstanding .Ill give it 9/10



thnx for this, was waiting for some gory horror


----------



## iMav (Feb 13, 2008)

American Gangster i dont know why theres no particular reason but i liked the movie crowe and washington these guys rock next up is gonna be jumper and george clooney's next 

american gangster's sound track is really good


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> thnx for this, was waiting for some gory horror


No ..u got it wrong i wrote apart from this -no country for old man is not a horror flick buddy.
Well gore is my department ..I luv gore movies and so keep a good info abt them


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> thnx for this, was waiting for some gory horror



Well actually I didnt think that anyone who hasnt read the book might like it .. Same goes for Atonement ..  But both movies got very good performance by the actors ..


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

I watched Michael Clayton. Not impressed. The movie is way too complicated with too much of dialog I didn't understand. And the ending is so so. If complicated is the basis of a good movie, I don't like it. Still, it's a 3/5. Watchable.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 14, 2008)

The departed -  8/10


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ the original is much better  10/10 infernal affairs


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 14, 2008)

Beowulf Good 3D Movie


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ the original is much better  10/10 infernal affairs


Id only give 9/10 for the original



Third Eye said:


> Beowulf Good 3D Movie


Yeah only good. 8/10


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Beowulf Good 3D Movie


I saw the other day and I didn't like it. Robert Zemekis is my fav. director, but I'm not sure why he wants to do GUI movies like this one and The Polar Express. Angelina Joile rocks though. 
I would've liked if I saw in the cinemas with the 3D glasses and all.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> I saw the other day and I didn't like it. Robert Zemekis is my fav. director, but I'm not sure why he wants to do GUI movies like this one and The Polar Express. Angelina Joile rocks though.
> I would've liked if I saw in the cinemas with the 3D glasses and all.


Yeah right ..i may say it gets all its points for the effects

Well someone watched john water's hairspray out here  8.5/10

61 pages..wow we may be creating a good rating set of movies with reviews


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Beowulf Good 3D Movie


lol...i was like laughing at the last moment where he was hangin by the dragon..rofl
lots of CGI was used...does looked artificial



iMav said:


> ^^ the original is much better  10/10 infernal affairs


looks like i gotta check this one out


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ 
I thought the movie was fully GUI! Yeah it was little odd, it looked too good to be fully animated!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Guys. Guys. You know how we sometimes kid around and say stupid things? Well this time I'm not going to do either of those. This is serious.

*Once. *

Awesome movie. Those who like music (It's not a musical in the traditional sense). Really well done. Beautiful songs, nice story. And if you care for awards, it has a lot of those in it's kitty. Sorry, no High Def though, it has been done on a budget.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Watched Hot Fuzz just now.
I would give it a 8/10


----------



## xbonez (Feb 15, 2008)

^^yeah, i'd seen that one about an yr back and its pretty gud

Also saw Illusionist and Equilibrium....both highly recommended


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2008)

*The most distant course*

movie is slow nonetheless its one of the most beautiful (figuratively) movie, one of the best ending ever seen.


----------



## eggman (Feb 15, 2008)

*AMERICAN GANGSTER*

My rating:4/5

Denzel Washington rocked!!And direction was Top notch....One of the best releases of 07 for sure.........Although it was a bit long at 157 minutes, but the last one hour was very very interesting......


----------



## techtronic (Feb 16, 2008)

Just finished watching The Bourne Trilogy in 720p - 3 in a row continuously
I always liked it. 

Now watching A Few Good Men 720p (One of my all time favourite movies)


----------



## iMav (Feb 16, 2008)

i love tht movie iv watched it so many times mom is like is this some tv series


----------



## legolas (Feb 16, 2008)

Some all time good movies to watch, in case you already haven't
1) Usual Suspects -> crime, thriller
2) Se7en -> crime, thriller
3) Snatch -> Action, crime, *Comedy*
4) Silence of the lambs (I am sure every1 would have watched all the sequels too) -> Crime, thriller, action
5) Before sunrise -> Romance
6) Before Sunset -> Sequel after about 10 yrs
7) Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind -> Romance

Other interesting flicks,
1) Fracture -> for Anthony hopkins
2) 88 minutes -> for Al Pacino (not so good though)
3) Sunshine (2007) -> Sci-fi, thriller
4) Away from her -> 2006/2007 -> Romance (One of the best)
5) The notebook -> Romance (Again one of the best)
6) Shooter (2007) -> Good Action movie
7) Phone Booth (villain voice Keifer Sutherland... whooofff.....)
8) Bad Santa -> Vulgar comedy
9) Troy
10) King Arthur
11) 8 mile
12) American History X

Must watch Sequels
1) Matrix (of course)
2) Lord of the rings (of course)
3) SAW (most of them would have watched. I think Jigsaw has planned till *SAW 100*) 
4) Naked Gun -> f@@@in comedy
5) Underworld & underworld evolution
6) Resident evil (not really a must watch)
7) Bourne Trilogy
8) Oceans Trilogy
9) Mission impossible
10) Spiderman, (superman too)
11) Fantastic 4 (for the ones who like Jessica Alba )
12) Final destination (relatively old but really scary!!)
13) Die Hard
14) The Ring
15) Pirates of the caribbean (for those who like)
16) Harry potter

Tom Hanks flicks
1) Catch me if you can
2) You have got mail
3) Philadelphia
4) Saving private Ryan (speaking of war movies, other must see is *Enemy at the gates*)
5) Forrest gump
........................

*dont watch it definitely*
1) National Treasure: Book of secrets a.k.a loads of crap
2) Ultraviolet
3) War (Yes, it sucks)
4) Aeon Flux
5) Babel (I still dont understand what the movie was trying to say)
6) Mr. and Mrs. Smith (speaking of Brad Pitt)
7) Pathfinder (beautiful script handled crazy)
........


some I could think off....

legolas.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

legolas said:


> 4) Silence of the lambs (I am sure every1 would have watched all the


Thats an awesome movie, just can't get enough of it.
Sequels were not good IMO, only *Red Dragon*(good performance by Ralph) was fine others were just a drag.


legolas said:


> 5) Underworld & underworld evolution


Kate beckinsale ftw =D


legolas said:


> *dont watch it definitely*
> 2) Ultraviolet


I just wasted 20 minutes watching this movie fast forwarded.


----------



## legolas (Feb 16, 2008)

@T159  ha ha... True. I am glad you finished in 20 minutes... You weren't a *prey!!* 

See Aeon Flux if you haven't. It should take you abt the same time! 

Silence of the lambs -> Jodie Foster... whooofff Other movies worth watching once inlcude "flight plan" and "brave one". Both aren't that great, but can watch once.

Kate Beckinsale -> Hell yeah!


----------



## hahahari (Feb 16, 2008)

If any of you havent watched Hostel 1 & 2 ,I recommend you do. Fu(K crazy fellas


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 16, 2008)

hahahari said:


> If any of you havent watched Hostel 1 & 2 ,I recommend you do. Fu(K crazy fellas



Yes Kids like those movies.There is a lot of fuss abt them but i dont think they r better thn other less know gore, horror flicks
Watch sin city if u liked the above two(almost all ppl have watched hostel 1,2)1. sin city -8.5/10
      2. Grindhouse -8.5/10
     3. Death Proof -7/10
     4. Saw series- 9/10
      5.Kill Bill - 8.5/10


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2008)

*www.imdb.com/chart/top?tt0102926


----------



## johnjjx (Feb 16, 2008)

seven 7/10
shooter 8/10, 
pursuit of happiness 9/10
road to glory 8/10
saw series 8/10
ratatouille 8/10
american ganster 8/10


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2008)

any1 seen One Night at McCool's?
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0203755/
TP Movie.. 5/10.


----------



## slugger (Feb 16, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> pursuit of happiness 9/10



u got the spellin of happiness wrong


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 16, 2008)

happyness .the small boy in this movie has acted superbly.

pi:ummmm,not my kinda movie so dint like it much.


----------



## iMav (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ small boy is will smith's son and i loved the movie quite an inspiring movie and the interview part was amazing when he was asked about what would people if i hired some1 who walked into an interview without a shirt and he said that he mustv had some really good pants


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> any1 seen One Night at McCool's?
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0203755/
> TP Movie.. 5/10.


 
the movie might be bad but Liv Tyler in that movie


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *www.imdb.com/chart/top?tt0102926


Please dont go by IMDB reviews or ratings. Though they r not biased but users there have under rated some very good movies and some egregious movies are over rated
Single reviews r chosen properly though so read helpful reviews and then see which points r u looking for


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 16, 2008)

i saw mithya. it was a good story but somehow i felt that the ending could have been better i wud give it a 6/10


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2008)

Saw "The Quick and the Dead".
*imdb.com/title/tt0114214/
Not quite impressed.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Forrest Gump in 720p.What a brilliant movie.Tom Hanks is a gem of an actor.This movie is truly a classic one from his stable.

Anyone out here interested in Muay Thai Action movies like ONG BAK or Tom Yum Goong starring Tony Jaa? 

If you guys haven't seen this Thai marvel yet then better witness it ASAP.Raw action & mind blowing stunts.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ ONG BAK was very good. Watch it only for the stunts, dont expect any major storyline there though


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2008)

Storyline is merely a concern for these films.So if you want raw & pure action than look no further than this.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 17, 2008)

Just now saw Sunshine
9/10



allwyndlima said:


> Anyone out here interested in Muay Thai Action movies like ONG BAK or Tom Yum Goong starring Tony Jaa?
> 
> If you guys haven't seen this Thai marvel yet then better witness it ASAP.Raw action & mind blowing stunts.


I have seen that. i would give it a 9.9/10


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 17, 2008)

Just now saw Crash
A must watch *9/10*


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 17, 2008)

A Few Good Men is worth a watch if you're interested in courtroom movies, Jack Nicholson and tom cruise being the other highlights of the movie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 17, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Just now saw Crash
> A must watch *9/10*


I would have given more,Its kind of must watch movie.


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

I've watched JUNO and ATONEMENT. I found both OKish....
While Atonement was more of artsy type , and rather slow(and boring?) ...Juno was just GOOD...nothing I though of Oscar standards.  

Can anyone suggest out of 
No Country For Old Man
There Will Be Blood
Michael Clayton

which one should I watch next.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 17, 2008)

I AM LEGEND
Pros-1)Very good music presentation
       2)Good story if you are into science
Cons-u find out
Cast-Will Smith & his dog mostly.


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

I found I AM LEGEND quite stupid and boring.....no offense...........


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

*9th company *

Its a Russian movie and comes second to *Black Hawk Down*.Worth watching.



eggman said:


> I found I AM LEGEND quite stupid and boring.....no offense...........



Yup the brand new mustang scene was too stupid and the ending was rather stupid pro.

Only character that truly shares my empathy is Samantha.

PS: Am a fan of Sci-Fi fiction movies too


----------



## vish786 (Feb 17, 2008)

btw wats the novel ending of I AM LEGEND.... i wanna know


----------



## slugger (Feb 17, 2008)

Watched *Born Free* last night

if you an animal lover, watch it

if not u will become one

Heres a *Rottentomatoes link* for those who don't like IMDB

*10/10*


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

vish786 said:


> btw wats the novel ending of I AM LEGEND.... i wanna know


he wasn't a scientist and was of english_german descent with blonde hair (how could will smith fit in).
The infecting bacteria was not artificially born. The infection causes vampirism  and infected-living. He uses garlic to flee away vampires and kills infected-living ones.
A lady falls in love with him. Turned out she was too infected and was a spy from a distant clan comprising of infected living. She ran away leaving a note that infected-living will kill him.
He stays at the same place, months later infected-livings comes and execute him. He becomes a legend.
I guess thats enuf


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 17, 2008)

^^rofl


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I would have given more,Its kind of must watch movie.



The different stories involving different characters in the movie are really beautifully interlinked. Guys, CRASH is HIGHLY RECCOMENDED


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

^^Yeah........Crash was real nice...........

Freedom Writers is also a good one.........

Can someone tell me how is This one????????


----------



## Who (Feb 17, 2008)

Satyajit ray is one of the best film maker of all time, it's sad people don't know about him. yes go ahead & watch the film.

Even people like George Lucas praise Satyajit ray as one of the best film makers of all time.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 17, 2008)

Dont mean to say that Ray is bad..he is awesome..but if you want a film maker's opinion, George Lucas is the last person you want.


----------



## pritamonline (Feb 17, 2008)

Shaolin Soccer
Dhamaal
Tare Jameen Par


Pritam


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

*The Darjeeling Limited*. A pretty long time that I saw a good refreshing Drama/Comedy. Recommended. 

8/10


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Oooh! I just bought Darjeeling Limited! Nice. Will watch it tonight.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want to watch a reeeeally funny movie which is actually trying to be serious..watch Untraceable...joke of a movie..3/10...but 10/10 for entertainment value..just watching them talk about hacking is priceless funny!


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

caught a few minutes of *Jab we met* (30 actually)

the pairin had some really good chemistry goin on in the muvee and the humour too was spot on

sad that v may never seem them together again


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 18, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Just now saw Sunshine
> 9/10



I also watched that, but I found it to be very boring. Acting was good but then it was slow paced in the start. Later it was only okay.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Sunshine is a like it or hate it film. I for one loved it. The visuals are pretty stunning (especially when watched in HD  ). The storyline is not very conventional which is another plus for me.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Sunshine is a like it or hate it film.





goobimama said:


> The storyline is not very conventional which is another plus for me.



+1


----------



## faraaz (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG Jumper's out!! Go watch it right now!! 10/10 ... that's without me even seeing the movie...but its loading in the browser right now and OMG OMG OMG go watch it!!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 18, 2008)

Just watched Rambo 4 --6/10
nothing like Rambo 1,2,3 missed the action.just bullets and blood in the whole movie.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2008)

faraaz said:


> OMG OMG OMG Jumper's out!! Go watch it right now!! 10/10 ... that's without me even seeing the movie...but its loading in the browser right now and OMG OMG OMG go watch it!!


is this u r talkin bout
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0489099/

I would still give it a try.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 18, 2008)

T159: Yes...and dont pay attention to the idiots on the imdb boards...this movie is awesome! I been waiting for it for sooooo long!


----------



## Who (Feb 18, 2008)

*www.rottentomatoes.com/m/jumper/

Hmm.. if imdb's people are dumb , these critics should be dumber i suppose, it has only gotten 15%, that's very low it is not even a avrage movie according to critics.

 Anyway if you like the movie go ahead faraaz, but i read some reviews, it has a very weak story, normally i can forgive bad acting, music etc but a weak story means this film is hopeless, i mean i am not the avrage joe who watchs movie for cool stunts or something ..

 My advice to people who are looking forward to Jumper (22th Feb indian release) is go watch the movie if you like stunts or want pass some time.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Jumper's trailers looked good, but I don't think it's going to be a good movie. Oh well, I'll get the Blu ray when it's out.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 18, 2008)

steal this film II,finally I 'pirated' it and saw,nothing like the firstone -less venom,more like a history channel documentary. 

and why have they included those scenes with those stupid girls,they dint even know if its illegal or legal.

If you can pay,you should pay for what its worth.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Jumpers looks good. ll see it for sure.. thanks faraaz.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 18, 2008)

WHO CARES?!?!? ITS TELEPORT FIGHTING!! OMG OMG OMG...if they dont like it then they're dumb too...

You want Oscar movies, go watch Atonement...me I want kickass fun! 

PS: I just watched the movie like a half hour ago...1 tip for you...the entire movie is about the Jumpers vs. the Paladins...don't think about anything else. And pay attention, this is not like Hindi movie with action replay  The awesomest scenes are the last half hour...

OMG, my brain's simmering...action was too damn awesome!


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 18, 2008)

Watched *2001 : A Space Odyssey (1968)* today. I didn't like movie much. It must be good at the time. But too much time was wasted in useless things. Also if anybody hasn't read the book, then it is likely that he won't understand it. I had read the book and was looking forward to it. But it was a disappointment. 
Anybody seen *Contact (1997)*? The book was very good. But that film was also nowhere close to the book.


----------



## vish786 (Feb 19, 2008)

wanna know what a GIRL can do to a GUY ... Bruce Willis life is miserabled coz of one DATE ! 

*Movie: Blind Date.*


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 19, 2008)

sandeepk said:


> Watched *2001 : A Space Odyssey (1968)* today. I didn't like movie much. It must be good at the time. But too much time was wasted in useless things. Also if anybody hasn't read the book, then it is likely that he won't understand it. I had read the book and was looking forward to it. But it was a disappointment.
> Anybody seen *Contact (1997)*? The book was very good. But that film was also nowhere close to the book.


+1. You feel my pain too


----------



## techtronic (Feb 19, 2008)

ImDB $ucks sometimes, for example, I looked at Apocalypse Now Redux ratings and downloaded the movie. To my astonishment movie was a total nonsense . There seemed to be no storyline and also mono syllabic dialogues were there too


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

hey guys did any 1 see russel crowse's movie last nite on star movies - other than russel crowe i dont know any other star neither did i get to see the movie other than a few minutes which i really liked and being a russel crowe cant miss it 

any ideas which movie it was


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

techtronic said:


> ImDB $ucks sometimes, for example, I looked at Apocalypse Now Redux ratings and downloaded the movie. To my astonishment movie was a total nonsense . There seemed to be no storyline and also mono syllabic dialogues were there too


+1, apocalypse was "The Horror, The Horror"...lol


----------



## legolas (Feb 19, 2008)

@techtronic & @T159,

+1, do you mean *Apocalypto* (well actually -1)

Its one of the worst movie I have seen. I think IMDB rating was 7.5 or so! and it was a Mel Gibson direction?? 

Clothless pygmies running around...!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

legolas said:


> @techtronic & @T159,
> 
> +1, do you mean *Apocalypto* (well actually -1)
> 
> ...



8.6 (thats horrible, may be i wasnt supposed to see the director's cut redux)


----------



## legolas (Feb 19, 2008)

imdb shows 7.9/10. eitherways, its not worth even a 1!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

legolas said:


> imdb shows 7.9/10. eitherways, its not worth even a 1!!


was talkin bout *Apocalypse Now* redux from Ford Coppola.

*Apocalypto *was just a rush vengeance, good to watch for once and forget.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Apocalypto *was just a rush vengeance, good to watch for once and forget.



+1


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

just watched *Der Untergang *(The Downfall)
My Rating: *9.5*/10 (Though movie is in German)
There is no good in war.

PS: If u think Transformers is the best movie u ever watched then please dont watch this masterpiece.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

^ lol !

but still Transformers = 9\10
Der Untergang = 9.8 \ 10


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ lol !
> 
> but still Transformers = 9\10
> Der Untergang = 9.8 \ 10


for me Transformers gets *7*/10 coz of special effects. 

Terminator 2 (*8.2*/10) was better than this IMO, I can still remember the moments from this movie clearly.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

We shouldn't compare *Der Untergang* and *Transformers*. I'll rate both the movies 8/10 but they're totally different Genres. Not many might like Der Untergang (it's depressing) but almost all would love Transformers. I watched in HD 720p and looked stunning. 

Btw did you guys see the theoterical version or the extended one? Extended got 20 mins extra footage.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> for me Transformers gets *7*/10 coz of special effects.
> 
> Terminator 2 (*8.2*/10) was better than this IMO, I can still remember the moments from this movie clearly.



Ya, Terminator 2 is awesome.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
Extended version


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> We shouldn't compare *Der Untergang* and *Transformers*. I'll rate both the movies 8/10 but they're totally different Genres. Not many might like Der Untergang (it's depressing) but almost all would love Transformers. I watched in HD 720p and looked stunning.
> 
> Btw did you guys see the theoterical version or the extended one? Extended got 20 mins extra footage.


that wasn't much depressing (have seen more depressing ones), indeed i found it quite opposite to what i thought. 

Transformers is like rap/pop (all would love rap and pop too but those few who has gotten into metal and rock will find it a little less to their taste  )


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> hey guys did any 1 see russel crowse's movie last nite on star movies - other than russel crowe i dont know any other star neither did i get to see the movie other than a few minutes which i really liked and being a russel crowe cant miss it
> 
> any ideas which movie it was


mav it was A Good Year.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0401445/


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

Armageddon - Nice movie till u start finding reality, great score by Trevor Rabin 

Flicka-another good movie


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> that wasn't much depressing (have seen more depressing ones), indeed i found it quite opposite to what i thought.
> 
> Transformers is like rap/pop (all would love rap and pop too but those few who has gotten into metal and rock will find it a little less to their taste  )


What are the other depressing movies? *The Deer Hunter * (Robert De Niro rules!) was one such movie. I can't believe what happened in the movie. Wah!


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> What are the other depressing movies? *The Deer Hunter * (Robert De Niro rules!) was one such movie. I can't believe what happened in the movie. Wah!


*Requiem for a Dream  (*2000). The movie revolves around addiction (of anything in excess is devastating)
My Rating*: 8.3*/10 (remember its not an entertainment movie)

*House of Sand and Fog *(2003) A tragic story abt a women(Jennifer Connelly) whos abandoned by his hubby and a Father(Ben Kingsley) who is trying hard to secure his family future.
My Rating : *8.1*/10 (its a bit of entertainment too)

*Jacob's Ladder* (1990) An ex US soldier is getting visions of something that is terribly hard to see, most probably these events are linked with the incident that happened at Vietnam war. Everyone who was with him during war is getting killed one by one, he must find the answer to what happened during that incident.
My Rating : *8.3*/10 (you wont find it interesting if u didnt like movies like Momento or Fightclub, a bit of psychological horror is too a plus here)

*Mystic River* (2003) Three close friends, one childhood tragedy that blemishes their life after several years when they meet again.
My Rating : *8.6*/10 (Pure dialogs no crap)

*Sublime* (2007) If you cant control your fears, they can reach to your subconscious mind and then its really difficult to return back.
My Rating *7.7*/10 (Entertaining as hell, but the end was kinda disappointing)

There are some Korean movies too


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

I've *Requiem for a Dream* in DVD but yet to watch. I've seen *Mystic River *and found it OKish. Didn't feel that depressing. Another Clint Eastwood depressing movie is *Million Dollar Baby*, but not as such as The Deer Hunter/Der Untergang. 

Foreign flicks which I thought was depressing:
- Amores perros (wow, one hell of a movie) 
- Oldboy (btw, I didn't like the movie at all)


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Today I saw some Part of
The World's Fastest Indian
Good. 7/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> - Oldboy (btw, I didn't like the movie at all)



thats more like a disturbing one, Any particular reason for not liking this one ? Though it was not meant to be a heart warming movie. There are 2 more from this vengeance series. 

*Sympathy for Lady Vengeance* (2005) (it has some chilly moments of disturbing acts,  not gory but the very thought of imagination )
Sympathy for Mr Vengeance (haven't seen this till now)

And one thats pretty much healthy looking movie turn out to be a sick one at the last hour is *Audition* (1999) (there is one scene that was unbearable, though other scenes are too but none so comparable)

Another depressing foreign movie is:
*A Tale of Two Sisters* (2003) Its the most twisted movie , other ones to name a few is *Mullholland Dr.* (though every twist was unraveled at the end). After watching more than 8 times am still left with the significance of some scenes unexplained. Here I mean every scene in this film symbolizes and left to interpretation of viewer. The more I watch the more I love this masterpiece. Though I wouldn't like to spoil the story here. . Its pretty much a flawless movie. 

I love twist endings !

PS: Viewers who are looking for for raw entertainment without any brain involvement will hardly find anything in these movie, those who like to interpret and correlate will enjoy every bit of these movies.



drgrudge said:


> - Amores perros (wow, one hell of a movie)



thanks for recommending "The Deer hunter" and "Amores Perros"


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

Why I didn't like *Oldboy*. 

How Gross can a Movie get?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

Mulholland Dr. What a crap movie. I hate movies where they complicate things so much that you have to watch it like three four times to understand the whole thing. A waste of 8 Gigs.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Mulholland Dr. What a crap movie. I hate movies where they complicate things so much that you have to watch it like three four times to understand the whole thing. A waste of 8 Gigs.


lol...u must hav read the reviews before. Its not raw entertainment but brain twisting. No wonder you can't appreciate it 



drgrudge said:


> Why I didn't like *Oldboy*.
> 
> How Gross can a Movie get?


many a reasons can be provided with counter explanation, though i wouldnt do that.

But it seemed that was too much for u, so please refrain from *Audition* too.

You can watch *A Tale of Two Sisters* if u like interpretation. After all its just depressing movie and no disturbing moments.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2008)

Cloverfield looks cool.
Did anyone see the movie?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

can you guys suggest me some watch_before_you_die kind of movies,not that i have any terminal illness but I thought about this grand idea of watching some must_watch movies after I finish up with my exams.

movies like shawshank redemption.It was awesome.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> can you guys suggest me some watch_before_you_die kind of movies,not that i have any terminal illness but I thought about this grand idea of watching some must_watch movies after I finish up with my exams.
> 
> movies like shawshank redemption.It was awesome.


*
A Tale of Two Sisters* (2003) best psychological horror movie and nearly perfect (though its not monster jumping on u like horror). Its more than a movie.

*The English Patient* (1996) (This ones a masterpiece, not everyone will like this, but this movie always gets me). You will have to watch it twice to appreciate this beauty.*

The Thing (1982)* (John Carpenters masterpiece) Just raw fun with suspense.

PS: watch The Thing first, cuz above two are twisted movies.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

I watched this movie Noise. Not a high profile movie, but nicely done. Tim Robbins is acting so it's guaranteed good quality. I'd give it a 3.5/5.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 21, 2008)

Just now finished watching The Matrix Trilogy in 1080p.
One word to sum it all - WoW


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Just watched Delirious. Wow! Awesome movie. Amazing performance by Michael Pitt and Steve Buschemi. 

Alas, no HD. Please don't tell anyone, but I watched a 700MB version


----------



## faraaz (Feb 21, 2008)

You fellows have too much time on your hands...not for watching the movies...but for sitting and downloading them...as well as wasting your hard drive space on these things...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

^^lol,every dog(*****es too sometimes) has a day.just j\k.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

The Golden Compass is nice for fantasy/family movie lovers (I watched it with whole family...).... The special effects are gud as well as fighting scenes...


----------



## chicha (Feb 21, 2008)

i do not know how many times this movie has been mentioned here before
and how many times i my self have mentioned.

the inside man
lucky number sleven


----------



## eggman (Feb 21, 2008)

Can Someone recommend me film(s) like *Fight Club* , *Memento* ,*Saw 1*....you know....psychological thriller!!!!!!!


----------



## techtronic (Feb 21, 2008)

@eggman - Check out *Equilibrium*.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 22, 2008)

Just watched Jodha Akbar and Indiana Jones 1,2....

Jodha Akbar := Crappiest movie of the 2008. (Nothing can b worse then it.)

Indiana Jones := Great Movies series... In 2 Amarish Puri is the lead Villain.. I always Liked the adventure genre.... Must watch for Steven Speilberg and Harrison Ford fans.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> Can Someone recommend me film(s) like *Fight Club* , *Memento* ,*Saw 1*....you know....psychological thriller!!!!!!!


*
A Tale of Two Sisters* (u will be blown out by the end of the movie)
*Jacob's  Ladder* (Silent Hill series games are inspired by this movie)
*Session 9* (thats one is creepy, I live in the weak and the wounded)
*The Machinist* (Redemption is the only way to wake up)
*The Shining* (what if duty comes before family)
*Mullholland Dr*. (This ones is another twisted movie)
*Sublime* (I can see how they treat patients)
*Perfect Blue* (its animated)
*The Others* 
*Lost Highway*
*Psycho*
*Silent Hill* (You wont be able to get, if u havent played the games too)
*Apocalypse Now* (may be u should watch theatere version, i watched directors cut and it sucked 4/10)
*Donnie Darko* 


PS: Be ready for some brain involvement and interpretation , and dont get too much scared, its not the fear of known its the fear of unknown and ones own self that scares me


----------



## legolas (Feb 22, 2008)

I have not seen all of them but personally *Silent Hill* is one of the worst I would rate!! 

I will check out *A tale of two sisters*... thks for the recomendtation.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

legolas said:


> I have not seen all of them but personally *Silent Hill* is one of the worst I would rate!!
> 
> I will check out *A tale of two sisters*... thks for the recomendtation.


There are 2 reasons :
1) Silent Hill fans couldn't relate it to the game story much, it was an OKish adaptaion, few things were shallow. 
2) Others just can't comprehend what its all abt, cuz they havent played the game.

But otherworld concept and Akira score was worth listening, great ambient environ.


----------



## New (Feb 22, 2008)

Halla Bol-I give ****to this movie..


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

just watched *The Deer hunter * [1978](its really slow movie like "apocalypse now", first 90 minutes build up the relationship b/w chars, later the story unfolds, based on Vietnam war aftermath and Russian Roulette freaky game)

The movie doesnt feel gaudy and it does succeed in trying to convey the message. Not a paisa wasool type movie.

PS: Do not watch if u cant handle slow pace movies , u will get bored.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey New! Did you like the movie Halla Bol? When you gave stars I was thinking whether its the rating or something else that you want to tell about the movie.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 22, 2008)

*@faraaz* - 
The spirit is to watch the movie in good quality print along with 5 channels of audio.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

techtronic said:


> *@faraaz* -
> The spirit is to watch the movie in good quality print along with 5 channels of audio.


...afterall i cant wait for days to get one and watch it.


----------



## New (Feb 22, 2008)

@ajayritik
I really liked that movie..Have you seen that movie?


----------



## eggman (Feb 22, 2008)

To be Honest, I found the Oscar nomiantion quite ...........ah........bad...............!! I mean, I've seen Atonement ,Michael Clayton and Juno ....and didn't blow away from any one of these.....!!! Can sum1 tell me how the other two nominations are!!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2008)

I havent watched the movie yet. But I think the movie bombed at the box office.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

^^
k thats fine..but wont be it an overkill to get every movie in 1080p or 720p, i would like to have few chosen ones in that high quality.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

techtronic banned for 2 days for piracy talk. Take care that the same fate doesn't meet you.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

*The Sixth Sense *(Dunno but this movie was a deja vu for me, i remember seeing something similar, twist was abrupt but kinda like seen before)
My Rating: *8.1*/10
*
Momento *(its reverse chronology, I was confused till the first half and then somehow got the intuition abt what was the real deal, watch this if u need a twist but the twist is subtle)
My Rating: *7.9*/10

PS: U can see a fractal kinda thing in Momento Poster, if u r smart enuf then u can get the meaning what thats got to do with the movie ;p


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 23, 2008)

I watched  No Country for Old Men (2007) recently. I would give it only 6/10. It has got very high ratings on IMDB (8.6). But I found it not that entertaining. This was my second Oscar nominated movie this year. Earlier was Juno (My rating was 6/10). Currently watching Micheal Clayton. Hope this one is good!![SIZE=+1]*
*[/SIZE]


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 23, 2008)

^ in the beginning it appears to be something interesting but later all i could do is sleep

anyone seen Sahara ,1943-the black and white one?its a great movie.just saw that today


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 23, 2008)

the assassination of jesse james
good movie


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

*Movies of the Year!*

*Into the Wild.* Awesome movie. For those who love adventure movies, this is the one. It's got some amazing footage, good acting, and a good soundtrack (done by Eddie Vedder). It's also a Sean Penn movie so you can know that it's good to go. 

Synopsis: After graduating from Emory University, top student and athlete Christopher McCandless abandons his possessions, gave his entire $24,000 savings account to charity and hitchhiked to Alaska to live in the wilderness. Along the way, Christopher encounters a series of characters that shape his life.

A must must must watch. 10/10 (IMDB says 8.3/10). Also, try and make an effort to watch it in HD.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 24, 2008)

Watched Jodha Akbar last night...Hrithik is good...but story was a bit draggy...


----------



## slugger (Feb 24, 2008)

just finished watching Francis Ford Coppola's *Apolcalypse Now Redux*

*War at its absolute worst. An absolute masterpiece. A must watch

9.5/10*
[deducting 0.5 for the length more than 3 hours]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2008)

He was a Quiet Man.Brilliant movie.I was amazed at the performance given by Elisha Cuthbert in this movie as I never felt that she ever had acting potential but this movie proved it wrong.Christian Slater also put in a noteworthy effort.Overall a nice drama flick. 

Also saw The Heartbreak Kid.OK'ish movie.Not upto the expectation but fair enough considering Ben Stiller's usual goofy ass acting.


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2008)

sandeepk said:


> Currently watching Micheal Clayton. Hope this one is good!![SIZE=+1]*
> *[/SIZE]


Tahe some anti-sleeping pills with you!!

I'll be watching THERE WILL BE BLOOD today...hope it turns out to be not-boring


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 24, 2008)

I suppose people here also know about David Lynch .He is a brilliant director who made movies which turned out to be nightmares of many worldwide..
See yourselves *imdb.com/name/nm0000186/
I would recommend the movie Eraserhead , elephant man by him (they r black and white)
Dumbland is popular amongst many too.


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 24, 2008)

My top 5
The Hottie and the Nottie 
Zombie Nation 
Ben & Arthur
Who's Your Caddy?
Die Hard Dracula


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ This is you last warning.. One more crap post, and you are gone..


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2008)

Tried watching Juno and No Country For Old Men. Didn;t liked them and gave up watching after half hour.

American Gangster is good though a bit lengthy. Fine performances by Denzel Washington and Russsel Crowe. 
My rating: 7/10


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2008)

*There will be Blood*- Finally a oscar nominations that I found Great. Yeah great. 8/10


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh common! People please watch Into the Wild. It's an awesome movie. Must watch. Highly recommended.


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

Sure.. Its already on my list...

Has anybody watched "Eastern Promises"... How would you rate it? Its IMDB 7.9/10 and I am planning to see it...


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 24, 2008)

^I have watched Eastern Promises
I will rate 9/10 Awesome Crime/Drama movie

Go watch it


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome!! thk you... Will do it


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 24, 2008)

@eggman
I think Micheal Clayton has only one thing good. Its the ending. Nothing else. I would rate it 5.5/10. The pace was very much varying and that is the main flaw. Editing should have been better. And they left many things hanging. What was the point of intrducing his son and his brother. They are not at all required in the film story line.
In case of No Country For Old Man, I didn't get why the film was titled 'No Country For Old Man'? It has nothing to do with the subject of the film.


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2008)

^Thats the only film I have to watch. Can you tell me how is it. Is it tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow like Atonement or worthless like Michael Clayton , or is it worth watching??(I'm gonna watch it any way)


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

@sandeepk, the film *Michael Clayton* itself is the essence of characterization. The brother character is the main purpose why he is in debt and starts playing poker again and why he is lured to take the offer to defend his friend from suing the agency. I hope you got that point. Otherwise, you did not understand anything from the movie. The boy was to show his responsibilities amidst his debts, sufferings, problems, miseries .... bla bla..

Its the characterization and the screen play which is the hero of this movie. But then, this isn't a debate topic about the movies or this topic in particular, so, I only hope you could have appreciated it...


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2008)

Any suggestion for NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MAN???


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ You can watch it but then I am sure you will not like the end. It is 'bakwaas'.
@legolas 
Yes I know that the characterization is important. But then it could have been done better. Also they had very little time on screen to make an impact. So I felt what was the need of those characters.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2008)

eggman said:


> Any suggestion for NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MAN???



Don't. Its too slow and boring IMO.


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 24, 2008)

Watched my fourth Oscar nominated film 'Atonement' today. I would give 7.5/10. It is also a slow film like all the film nominated this year. But the pace is nearly constant and the acting is very good. Also a good ending. Shots of the war scenes are good.
If you don't get bored by the slowness of the film, then you should watch this.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

slugger said:


> just finished watching Francis Ford Coppola's *Apolcalypse Now Redux*
> 
> *War at its absolute worst. An absolute masterpiece. A must watch
> 
> ...



Lol...you liked Apocalypse Redux ? I guess there were many scenes quite a senseless. For me its 4/10, great atmosphere and ambient and some crappy attitude of the protagonist with some crappy scenes.

You should hav watched theatrical version.



Ihatemyself said:


> I suppose people here also know about David Lynch .He is a brilliant director who made movies which turned out to be nightmares of many worldwide..
> See yourselves *imdb.com/name/nm0000186/
> I would recommend the movie Eraserhead , elephant man by him (they r black and white)
> Dumbland is popular amongst many too.



Yup David Lynch knows how to creat a masterpiece to mess with your mind


----------



## faraaz (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay...I just watched Into The Wild...and I dont see it, whats so great about throwing away your future and becoming a bum?


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

*The Bourne Identity *(*7.6*/10) (a bit slow for an action movie, many things left unanswered, another James Bond variation)

*The Bourne Supremacy *(*8.1*/10) (was impressed with the pace and action sequences, loose ends were connected, yet another James Bond variation)
*
The Bourne Ultimatum *(*8.0*/10) (lol...i never wanted a third installment, but the origin was vague and yet to be discovered, so they threw in new twist, action was a bit low than previous one, lol Jason is one hardarse)

*Fight Club* (Despite of some inconsistencies it gets a *8.3*/10 rating, story was unique but the twist was before seen, the onlything better than this one and a more realistic approach was *The Machinist* )

*Hellboy* (*6.7*/10 watch it if u want yet another Van Helsing)

*Hitman* (*7.6*/10 background score was somber and crappy at times, movie was fast paced but lacked depth)

*The Italian Job* (*7.9*/10 there was not even a one moment of hiatus, u r always kept pondering, the nearest one in bollywood could be Chocolate)

*Ratatouille* (*8.3*/10 anyone can cook)


----------



## techtronic (Feb 25, 2008)

Watched the movie *The Wild *(Animation) in High Definition.
I liked the movie very much.
By the way I have become a rejuvenated movie buff now after getting banned for 2 days.
My sig says it all, Thanks to *Kalpik* and *drgrudge* for enlightening me.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

*Amelie* [2001] (My rating: *8.6*/10) (No deliberate attempt to make u laugh, a genuine story, with some twists...though funny ones)

*A Very Long Engagement* [2004] (My rating: *8.3*/10) (sordidly slow at the beginning but paces up intelligently , thoughtful depiction of war and an optimist's dream  )


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

I watched Bee Movie and it's a good movie. It's better than *Surf's Up* (Oscar Nominee) 

7.5/10 


Check this out: 

Toys - Toy Story 1 & 2, Robot (maybe)
Insects - A Bug’s Life, Antz, Bee Movie
Fishes - Finding Nemo, Shark Tale
Super Heroes - The Incredibles
Cars - Cars
Monsters - Monsters, Inc. , Shrek Trilogy
Birds - Happy Feet, Chicken Run, Chicken Little, Surf's Up
Animals (of all kind) - Madagascar, Over the Hedge, The Wild, Wallace and Gromit
Pests - Ratatouille, Flushed Away, Stuart Little (if you can count this too)

Why Animation Movies are Almost Always Blockbusters


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

@drdrudge, is it really good? (*Bee Movie) *I read the plot of it in Imdb long back and I couldn't stop laughing over that stupid script... Its the height of saturated imagination, or so I thought!  *Bee Sues us*


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

*Into The Wild* [2007] (My Rating: *no rating* as this movie is subjective to the viewer POV) (more like a documentary for me, u just cant expect it to be an entertainer not until u get to the real character, which is, though will be after 1 hour, I just feel what if I can go into the wild after graduation )

One thing that wast feel good was killing small rodent/animals and a wild goat/or something.  Why waste others and snatch their freedom if u really want to know explore the simple beauty and freedom, that was stupid, i say utter stupid.


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

Rightly put, Its exactly the same reason for which I don't have an urge to watch that movie in spite of its whopping 8.3/10 in Imdb!! I couldn't see it as a movie genre


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> @drdrudge, is it really good? (*Bee Movie) *I read the plot of it in Imdb long back and I couldn't stop laughing over that stupid script... Its the height of saturated imagination, or so I thought!  *Bee Sues us*


Dunno what's your taste like but I liked it. It might not blow you off (like Pixar movies or Shrek) but good enough. I liked it better than Antz and Surf's Up. I enjoyed the 90 minutes and that's all mattered to me (and of course many of us).


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeappp... may be I should give it a try. thank you!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

^ ^
Post back here after you've watched the movie - just want to know what's your  opinion.


----------



## legolas (Feb 26, 2008)

@drgrudge, Sure, I will.

@all who have seen *No Country for Old Men* Could anyone please tell me what makes this movie 8.6/10 with 4 Oscars??? I see it as *worse than the worst movie I have ever seen*!!  WTF is this movie all about??? I still don't understand. Holy Crap... I don't want to write anything more reg. the movie here...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ +1
I fell asleep right on my desk while watching this movie. Lol.


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 26, 2008)

@drgrudge,
I too found Bee Movie to be interesting. Main thing about it is imagination and there is excels. Animation was also top notch.

SPOILER:
But the end was foolish. How can you pollinate whole world's plants with just a few hundred flowers?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

_Spoilers Alert! _

I love animation movies for that same reason. "Straight B's in all Subjects" , "BeeNN", "To Bee or not to Bee" (haha.. my dialogue). 

Leave the pollination thing. Bees talking to humans and bees landing a plane is even absurd. Nevertheless a cool movie and enjoyed a lot.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 26, 2008)

See thats Power of creativity...& Animation...lol

Yet to see this movie ......


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption is an awesome movie.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 26, 2008)

@drgrudge - Check out the animation movie - *Valiant*
I liked the movie very much.Its about Pigeons.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 26, 2008)

legolas said:


> @drgrudge, Sure, I will.
> 
> @all who have seen *No Country for Old Men* Could anyone please tell me what makes this movie 8.6/10 with 4 Oscars??? I see it as *worse than the worst movie I have ever seen*!!  WTF is this movie all about??? I still don't understand. Holy Crap... I don't want to write anything more reg. the movie here...


If u havent read the novel u wouldnt enjoy the movie .Otherwise the movie is good (though not as good to be nominated for oscars)


----------



## legolas (Feb 26, 2008)

@Ihatemyself, so, please tell me, what does the movie portray? Other than the crappy explanation of saying from tossing a coin "you have to make the choice"...


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ i watched the movie and i thought i was the only one who felt it was a crap movie..! i dint like the ending! its pace was fast in the beginning but i dint understand the end..! tommy lee jones' conversation with his uncle bill was so boring! i just dint understand that part.. and his speech at the end was at its boring best!

anyways bardem really deserved the oscar for his performance!


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ exactly what i thought after watching it


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 26, 2008)

hey watched Forest Gump the other day(kinda too late don't you think) but it was awesome.very good story and acting by Tom Hanks.a definite must watch!


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 27, 2008)

No Country was such a bad movie .. Agreed i saw it after seeing OSO for the second time but still .. ugh !
My recomendation is : 9/11 Loose Change 
(_yesss he isss evvillllllll _)


----------



## jxcess (Feb 27, 2008)

Guys if u really want to watch some intelligent comedies with the best of american slang in them watch these two:

Clerks ( rated 7.9 on imdb.com)

Clerks 2 ( rated 7.8 )

These are the best comedies I've seen so far. both parts have the same lead characters but are independent of each other i.e. the second part is not a continuation of the first. the story is about 2 guys working in a convenience store and their nonchalant attitude towards their customers and the store. 
The first film was shot in complete black & white due to budget constraints. To acquire the funds for the film, the diector of the movie (Kevin Smith) sold a large amount of his extensive comic book collection , dipped into a portion of funds set aside for his college education and spent insurance money awarded for a car he lost in a flood. But the selling point of the movie is not the acting or the storyline or the camera work or the sound but its in the dialogue. The films are full of  lewd but witty aphorisms; specially the lines given to the actor who plays Randall are the best. These movies have achieved cult status in the US. They are not only wilder than the American pie series but are comparably better scripted. So if u r a big enthusiast for american slang and a fan of slapstick comedies I recommend u watch these 2.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2008)

*Dead Silence* (My Rating: *5.6*/10) (It wasn't a minuscule of horror for me, though kids will get scared)

*One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nes*t (My Rating:* 9.1*/10) (go watch this masterpiece, the hope and the decadence all meet here )

*The Fifth Element* (My Rating: *4*/10) (Uber crap sci-fi movie)

*No Country for Old Man* (My Rating: *7.8*/10) (could hav been better, not the oscar sh!t, ending was kinda bleak)


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 28, 2008)

Jodhaa-Akbar


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2008)

Saw Tigerland.This is perhaps the best performances given by Colin Farrell till date in any of his movies.It's a brilliantly done movie & definitely worth a watch.


----------



## iMav (Feb 28, 2008)

*Rockford -* a really fun movie to watch its based on a boy who moves to boarding school


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 28, 2008)

No country.....such a crap..


----------



## eggman (Feb 28, 2008)

i just saw NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN.
Unlike what I hoped, this movie turned out to be rather good.Yeah, the pace was slow but it was a nice thriller. Many people pointed to its ending, which they say is Crap. I found it unconventional, but not crap.But is this the best film of 2007??? Hell, no!!!

My rating: 7/10

Can someone tell me how Zodiac is??After seeing masterpieces from David Flincher (Seven,The Game,Fight Club ....and well Panic Room(OK sorta)), I am really looking forward to it. In terms of Box Office or Critically acclamation , this guy is under-appreciated!!!

Also suggestion about this films will be welcomed
Following,The Prestige....By Chris Nolan(Memento guy)...


----------



## legolas (Feb 28, 2008)

Zodiac, you can watch once. I found the pace of the movie slow... besides its been directed many times before... 
The Presitge: Awesome movie, I liked it... Wonderful!!! Don't dig deeper in to the physics! Take it lightly... Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 28, 2008)

watched death at a funeral..
nice comedy movie..


----------



## legolas (Feb 28, 2008)

Death at a funeral -> I also recommend this movie. Really nice comedy. though the trend might seem a little too old.

Except, you have to withstand the British accent for 2 hours!  I find it somewhat difficult really!


----------



## vish786 (Feb 28, 2008)

legolas said:


> Except, you have to withstand the British accent for 2 hours!  I find it somewhat *difficult* really!



difficult ?....  thats actually easy 

Rambo 4 -> 8.5/10

Rambo 4 has much more blood then earlier ones... good one


----------



## jxcess (Feb 28, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> Please dont go by IMDB reviews or ratings. Though they r not biased but users there have under rated some very good movies and some egregious movies are over rated
> Single reviews r chosen properly though so read helpful reviews and then see which points r u looking for



yeah I agree. movies like munnabhai mbbs & rang de basanti don't deserve to be amongst those classics.

hey guys watch this comedy: *Groundhog Day*. I feel this is one of the most brilliant comedies ever made- rated 8.1 on imdb.com. this movie appears to have a very silly storyline in the beginning but as it progresses you realize that this is one of the most beautiful movies ever made. this movie has a really great theme. it tells u that although everyday of ur life may seem to be dull or trite there is actually a lot to learn fromit & its only u, who has the power to change it.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 29, 2008)

legolas said:


> Zodiac, you can watch once. I found the pace of the movie slow... besides its been directed many times before...


That movie was indeed very very slow. It was a mess yaar ....


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 29, 2008)

Hitman..? I really dint understand the plot..! had good expectations but the movie turned out to be mediocre!!

spoiler warning: can someone pls tell me " y the hell does Belicoff order his own execution?"


----------



## Faun (Feb 29, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Hitman..? I really dint understand the plot..! had good expectations but the movie turned out to be mediocre!!
> 
> spoiler warning: can someone pls tell me " y the hell does Belicoff order his own execution?"



Belicoff has doubles and Yuri was trying to get a puppet controlled state.

Goof up: Did u see the children playin hitman video game when he escapes through the window by hangin and crashing into a window bleow his floor


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

watch Into the wild- a great movie
+ Kobain fans watch About A son--awesome !


----------



## shantanu (Feb 29, 2008)

i only liked hitman movie coz i wanted myself to like it.. the movie had too many flaws.. but then also i was satisfied that atleast a concept is there.. its 5/10 but 10/10 for my satisfaction as i am a diehard hitman fan...


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> Goof up: Did u see the children playin hitman video game when he escapes through the window by hangin and crashing into a window bleow his floor



yes i noticed that, thought it was intentional..!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 29, 2008)

*Into the Wild*. 

The movie of the year, 2007. 

What a movie! Beautiful music, beautiful cinematography, beautiful screenplay. Such beauty that you'll be mesmerized for those 150 minutes. 

Sean Penn rocks! Hard to believe his journey from *Fast Times at Ridgemont High* to *I am Sam* to *Into the Wild*. 


*9/10 *


P.S: I'm yet to see the Oscar Nominees last year. Hope they're as good as this flick; otherwise my respect for Oscar will come avalanching down.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 1, 2008)

ashwin... dont u do anything else ... U blog SO MUCH with all those reviews & other crap, ur forum... are you a male nurse in dubai or what.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ Dude! You wanna get smoked! He's a mod around here remember?! These guys have a lot of power and are not afraid to misuse it!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2008)

excuse me ^^^ ..... did you just got up from sleep  lol

GODfather : i am over with the movies mentioned at your blog.. and all the oscars also.. liked none..

saw i am legend : awesome movie...

anything else ???


----------



## vish786 (Mar 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Dude! You wanna get smoked! He's a mod around here remember?! These guys have a lot of power and are not afraid to misuse it!



lol... I do remember he's mod, i'm not trying to be smarty here but to max he can only ban nothing more ... Well ! we do have liberty to chat dont we ? btw that comment of mine isnt gonna cost me to ban 



shantanu said:


> saw i am legend : awesome movie...
> 
> anything else ???



POLICE ACADEMY 

good comedy movie


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2008)

The Oscar winners = cr@p. Yet to watch Old country, but I don't think it's going to be anything good.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2008)

already seen  , good movie.. 

also see :

100girls,
john tucker must die 

any more suggestions ?


----------



## vish786 (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ then watch

DOOM
THE RUNDOWN

rocks action rocks in both !


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2008)

Into the Wild dude! That's full of awesomeness (and then some).

Btw, check out Delirious and Noise. Both are pretty neat. No HD versions though.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2008)

No country for old men sucked... it was a $hit pot... 

already seen , the rundown and DOOM , liked em

into the wild : cool will see it now 
Delirious and Noise .. what genre ?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 1, 2008)

vish786 said:


> ashwin... dont u do anything else ... U blog SO MUCH with all those reviews & other crap, ur forum... are you a male nurse in dubai or what.


What's your problem? I'll do whatever I want to do. Whatever I like to do. So please don't tell what I should or shouldn't do. 

My Blog, my Internet, my Mac, my life. So you can ....


----------



## techtronic (Mar 1, 2008)

Finally watched American Gangster in High-Def.
I liked the ending very much.
Hats off to Ridley Scott (but can't be compared to movies like Gladiator)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2008)

^HEHE! Nothing beats Gladiator mate.Maximus is the best Oscar choice I have seen till date IMO.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 1, 2008)

Since there are lot of good comments abt INTO THE WILD, i will try to watch in a day or two.

BTW any comments abt There will be Blood? Is it worth watching or that too a bore like No country......


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 1, 2008)

Watched these movies:

*We Own the Night:* Nice movie
*No Country For Old Men:* Was good but the ending was lame.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 1, 2008)

vish786 said:


> ashwin... dont u do anything else ... U blog SO MUCH with all those reviews & other crap, ur forum...


You'll be amazed when you'll know about his blog statistics.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 1, 2008)

*La vie en rose(Mome, La)* 

You will enjoy, if you have good taste in drama...Marion Cotillard's acting is superb..


----------



## vish786 (Mar 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> What's your problem? I'll do whatever I want to do. Whatever I like to do. So please don't tell what I should or shouldn't do.
> 
> My Blog, my Internet, my Mac, my life. So you can ....


 ... yeah your right who am I to tell you !

@vishal, yp know, why do u think I mentioned it


----------



## legolas (Mar 1, 2008)

vish786 said:


> ... yeah your right who am I to tell you!


Is this and your previous attempts a portrayal of your sense of humor?? If so, its flaky!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2008)

someone recommended Doom ???
lol..that was kinda joke for a game remake, it sucked, the FPS scene was damn drabby.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 1, 2008)

*No Country for Old Men*

I liked the movie very much. Not as good as* Into the Wild*, nevertheless good. The second half is not good as the first half. 

Did you people understood the movie? You won't like if you didn't. I've a lot of questions, I should catch up with the movie again. The movie made me think a lot.. 


*7.5/10* (might increase after repeat viewings)


----------



## legolas (Mar 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *No Country for Old Men*
> 
> I liked the movie very much. Did you people understood the movie? You won't like if you didn't. I've a lot of questions, I should catch up with the movie again. The movie made me think a lot..*7.5/10* (might increase after repeat viewings)


I did not like the movie. In fact, I hated it. It ran for 10 hrs or so I felt. I did not understand the movie. I really don't understand the point of this movie at all!! Its from a novel isn't it?
If anyone understands whats the purpose or point of this movie or than an useless rattling thriller with a guy who is seriously deluded with the concept of life and ranting but with patience (yes) which I understand as a guy with severe neurosis who bases life on a head toss, please explain.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 1, 2008)

legolas said:


> I did not like the movie. In fact, I hated it. It ran for 10 hrs or so I felt. I did not understand the movie. I really don't understand the point of this movie at all!! Its from a novel isn't it?
> If anyone understands whats the purpose or point of this movie or than an useless rattling thriller with a guy who is seriously deluded with the concept of life and ranting but with patience (yes) which I understand as a guy with severe neurosis who bases life on a head toss, please explain.


1. You won't like if you look for quick fix entertainment. Or don't like to use your brain (or want to keep your brain at home and goto Cinemas). 

2. It's a kind of sad ending. So don't expect fairy tale endings in every other movie you watch. 

3. OK, coming to point of the movie - it's not supposed to be interpreted as a thriller (I felt even that part of the movie was enjoyable). It's about how Bell (the sheriff) redeems himself. It's about how evil can't be stopped. It's about how you can't escape death and hence the title "_No Country for Old Men_". 

4. The coin tossing sequence is one of the best in the movie. It's amazing. The guy, Anton is an evil man. He's very smart too. That's why he shoots down Carson (who is supposed to clever too). You also see he tracks down the man who hired him. He likes coils (for god knows what reason), there are scenes where they show he has  many coins (old ones too and of different sizes), he likes people to call it, he says: "if you put that coin in your pocket, it'll be like any other coin", and yes they show he opens the grills with coins and also in the place where Moss was killed, he purposely leaves a coin  back. 

5. I'll suggest you to watch again. This time without haste, in a relaxed mood.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

saw final destination 2 in bindass movies(sun dth) in Hindi- worth watching  can understand better in hindi haha! 

somewhere remembers me duel.


----------



## legolas (Mar 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 1. Or don't like to use your brain (or want to keep your brain at home and goto Cinemas).
> It's about how evil can't be stopped. It's about how you can't escape death and hence the title "_No Country for Old Men_".



It seems to me you overestimate your brain  Eitherways, I would rather not quibble over the difference of opinion about a movie which doesn't suit my taste. I leave it at that for it wont be resolved and is pointless to pursue this argument.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Mar 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Dunno what's your taste like but I liked it. It might not blow you off (like Pixar movies or Shrek) but good enough. I liked it better than Antz and Surf's Up. I enjoyed the 90 minutes and that's all mattered to me (and of course many of us).



"*Bee Movie*"

Just watched the movie!! Really good... 90 mins of pure entertainment, with comedy, emotion, and values!!

really liked it..!! 

shud have won the oscar instead of "No country..." IMO..


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ 
Haha.. it's good movie but no match for "*Old Men..*" or "*Into the Wild*".


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 1, 2008)

rambo 4..
must watch..


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 1, 2008)

Suggest me some good movies based on real life, history etc.

Watched *The Downfall* few days ago on Zee Studio. It's about the last days of Hitler. Very good movie. I actually felt sorry for him.
I've just downloaded "Letters from Iwo Jima". Will watch it tomorrow.

Give me some more names please.


----------



## legolas (Mar 1, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Suggest me some good movies based on real life, history etc.
> 
> Watched *The Downfall* few days ago on Zee Studio. It's about the last days of Hitler. Very good movie. I actually felt sorry for him.
> I've just downloaded "Letters from Iwo Jima". Will watch it tomorrow.
> ...


I don't know if this suits you. If you like war movies, see *Enemy at the gates* Its about the sniper, Vassili Zaitsev... Its  a stunner about the life of one of the greatest snipers of all times.. who has claimed around 242 verified deaths it seems, including 11 snipers! 
This movie is about two snipers trying to outwit the other... Awesome!!


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 1, 2008)

I was shown a no of times in Star Movies. I will try to catch it the next time it shows. Any other?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

^ the great escape.u will love it
+ into the wild-the best movie this yr (till now)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> saw final destination 2 in bindass movies(sun dth) in Hindi- worth watching  can understand better in hindi haha!
> 
> somewhere remembers me duel.


Bindaas and Bindaas Movies show all movies edited versions. They don't show the whole movie. There were many excellent scenes missing in FD1 and 2 on both channels.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 2, 2008)

Watched V for Vendetta in High Def.
Outstanding quality is the only word which I can think of to describe the video and audio quality.


----------



## legolas (Mar 2, 2008)

HD and blueray will obviously deliver the best of audio and video  So, about the movie... I wouldn't say the movie is bad... Can watch once... (V for Vendetta)


----------



## bhunnu16 (Mar 2, 2008)

Watched these movies & advices others to do so...
*Movie:* The God must be crazy 1,2
*Genre:* Serious Comedy


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

bhunnu16 said:


> Watched these movies & advices others to do so...
> *Movie:* The God must be crazy 1,2
> *Genre:* Serious Comedy


+1 for part 2, pure natural comedy with a view of wildlife 

*Apocalypto* (My Rating: *8.1*/10) (This is my forest am the Jaguar Paw, u will be glued to the screen till the end)

*Juno* (My Rating:*7.6*/10) (Nothing mush to think over except that teen pregnancy is not unprepossessing, felt like yet another teen cliche )


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Apocalypto* (My Rating: *8.1*/10) (This is my forest am the Jaguar Paw, u will be glued to the screen till the end



Am I the only one who hated this movie???

Just Finished *The Italian Job*(My Rating: 6.5/10),Will be watching *One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest* and *The Usual Suspects* today.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

9-10/10 :
shahshank redemption
ratatouille..( sorry for the speeling mistake..)
matrix triology 
Lord of the rings triology ( better get  unedited version... 10/10)
fight club..
transformers


*9/10 :*
star wars
titanic ( worth mentioning though)
resident evil ( all parts)
SAW ( all parts) but many wont like ....its too sadistic movie
italian job
transporter
phenomenon
gone in 60 seconds
national tressure
die hard 4.0

nearly all movies of adam sandler .. worth watching those movies...

*8/10*
crimson tide
fantastic 4 silver surfer
running scared


and will post more ....


----------



## vish786 (Mar 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> .... *The Usual Suspects* today.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif



Usual suspects has a twisted ending... but I felt the movie boring  stopped watching half way !


----------



## Chirag (Mar 2, 2008)

I want to cry. Suggest some emotional movie.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2008)

Tne notebook
Pianist
schindlers list


----------



## legolas (Mar 2, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I want to cry. Suggest some emotional movie.



Yes, *The notebook* is good
May be, Hotel Rwanda,
Before Sunrise,
Before Sunset,
Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind
Also see this,
*Away From Her*


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I want to cry. Suggest some emotional movie.


*The Classic* (Tagline: Chance is a gift for those who try)
*The English Patient* (Tagline:  In love, there are no boundaries)
*Lover's Concerto* (Tagline: Stretching the boundaries of friendship)


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I want to cry. Suggest some emotional movie.


Watch any movie by *Tushar Kapoor*.His acting will make you cry.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ LOL! 

Still, I'll check out the notebook. I haven't cried in years. I think it's time...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I haven't cried in years.


rofl....


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2008)

*Gone Baby Gone* - Average & Boring movie.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ Am yet to watch it. I was looking forward to watching Casey Affleck after his awesome performance in Assassination of Jesse James....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> *Gone Baby Gone* - Average & Boring movie.


Hmm.. I'm not yet done with the new n the Oscars movies.  

Till now...
1. *Bee Movie* -- 7/10
2. *Into the Wild* -- 9/10
3. *No Country for Old Men* -- 7.5/10


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ HD I hope?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ 
No. But I'm getting *Into the Wild* and *No Country for Old Men* in HD soon. I tend to get the ordinary version, if I like the movie, then it's HD.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2008)

You guys should watch *There will be blood*. Daniel Day Lewis' acting was excellent in the movie.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2008)

Saw Mithya: Don remade with less budget. Not as funny as Bheja Fry (from the same set of ppl) but very entertaining. will give 7.8/10. Must watch.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

Just watched the crap that is Beowulf. The storyline is horrible. CG is not yet ready for human beings. Crappy animation. Nothing like the animation movies of Pixar. Of course, those guys don't attempt to do human beings. 

The only good thing is Anjelina Jolie! Call me sick, but that CG version of her was smokin' hot!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ 
Haha, we both have similar taste.  I also liked and disliked *Into the Wild* and *Beowulf*. 

Beowulf is a piece of crap. Couldn't believe Robert Zemekis made it.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just watched the crap that is Beowulf. The storyline is horrible. CG is not yet ready for human beings. Crappy animation. Nothing like the animation movies of Pixar. Of course, those guys don't attempt to do human beings.
> 
> The only good thing is Anjelina Jolie! Call me sick, but that CG version of her was smokin' hot!


CG ? wat is it ? 
computer generated or something else ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2008)

^^used in special effects
Computer Generated Imagery (CGI)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_effect


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Mar 3, 2008)

*Alvin and the Chipmunks!!

*nice movie.. a must watch IMO..!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

Am halfway through Old Country. I must say, it has been chilling so far. Superb acting by those two mexican dudes. Even if it ends without an ending - or so I've heard - I have enjoyed myself so far. The HD version is also really stunning. The soundtrack, while not surround intensive, is really nice and crispy.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 3, 2008)

watched *Saw II, III and IV*. I had already seen Saw I long time ago. I dont know about others but for me Saw series was one of the most engrossing movies I have seen recently with so much connection between all the sequels. The best part is how beautifully the story is woven and interconnected. You seriously have to pay attention in order to understand whats going on, specially III and IV. It has a complicated timeline. People who like complicated stuff with good twists at the end but are not faint hearted (as the movie has lot of blood, gore, violance and eeep/Ouch factor) should must go for all saw series........

On the intelluctual/serious front, recently saw........*Hotel Rawanda* amazing movie......another one *"Requiem for a dream"* ....man this movie will move you off completely for atleast couple of days......some very serious cinima.....
Also saw amazingly entertaining, blazing stuff.....*Bourn Ultimatum*.....some kick ass movie . Both Suprimecy and Ultimatum kicks some serious butt.......all worth watch.......


----------



## jxcess (Mar 4, 2008)

I read a lot of comments in here saying that movies like *apocalypse, no country for old men*, etc... are boring and not worth watching. 

Yeah I agree with u. 
Too bad the movies didn't have a heroine. u know the hero and the heroine could have done an item number in the rain. the heroine's father could have been the bad guy who doesn't like the hero coz he had a spat with the hero's father a long time ago. the hero then disguises himself as a servant boy and enters the girl's home. he then continues his romance with her and at the same time brings about harmony in the girl's house by solving her family problems. at the the end one of the girl's father's business partner, bcoz of some property issues, kidnaps the heroine and tries to force his son into marrying her so they can take over her property after she turns 21. but their plans are foiled by the hero who also saves the heroine's father from being killed and then reveals his true identity to the father. they then hand over the bad guys to the police and live happily ever after. 

I think this would have been worth watching. It could also have been sent for an Oscar nomination.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Way to go for your first post! (Welcome to the forum btw  )


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Atonement* (My Rating: 8/10) (graphic excellence, reminded me of The English Patient at the ending scene with the similar background score, a subtle movie with mild emotion)


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

Will do . HD DVD release date March 18


----------



## confused!! (Mar 4, 2008)

Freinds tell me names of some "secret agent" movies(NO James Bond)


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

u mean like under cover agents?
1) Departed
2) The recruit (not exactly... but u will like it)


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 4, 2008)

^ The Bourne series, Spy Game
 (departed and recruit are awesome too)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:


> ^ The Bourne series, Spy Game
> (departed and recruit are awesome too)




Spy Game directed by Tony Scott (Enemy of the state, Top gun, Beverly hills cop II, Man on Fire) is an EXCIELLENT movie.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

Also check out these beautiful thriller
*Firm*
Awesome chilly thriller... Its not a secret agent movie.... but there is going behind the back stuff.. its Law movie instead of heroic Police stuff. Its good.

Also, check out *Enemy of the State*


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 4, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I want to cry. Suggest some emotional movie.



Letters from Iwo Jima - you will cry for sure.



shantanu said:


> Tne notebook
> Pianist
> schindlers list




Read the review of "The notebook " on IMDB. It's a love story. waaaaakkkk
I don't like love stories


----------



## Rahim (Mar 4, 2008)

Schindler's List is definitely moving especially the corpse burning scene.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Read the review of "The notebook " on IMDB. It's a love story. waaaaakkkk
> I don't like love stories


I thought the same before watching it!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> Saw Mithya: Don remade with less budget. Not as funny as Bheja Fry (from the same set of ppl) but very entertaining. will give 7.8/10. Must watch.


yup the movie is good, not the usual crap from bollywood.
Ending was plausible too.
7.8/10 from me too


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

Just finished American Gangster. Wow! A perfect ridley scott film. Tension throughout the film. Denzel Washington and Russel Crowe were amazing. Not sure why that old woman got best supporting actress though . 

HD quality: Okay. Not great. But I guess they wanted that 'old film' look to it. 
Sound Quality: Awesome! That bullet scene was mindblowing! DTS FTW!

-----------

A good cry movie, where I almost burst out into tears like an old lady who lost her walking stick, was _Eight Below_. Those poor dogs. If it weren't for my brothers being around at the time, I would surely have let go...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2008)

Saw Fletch & Flecth Lives back-to-back.Awesome classic comedies.Chevy Chase one liners FTW!  

Need to make arrangements to catch up with 10,000 BC this weekend.After watching the 1080p trailer it's giving me a 300 like vibes.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Letters from Iwo Jima - you will cry for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People who wanna cry go for ........

*1. Pursuit of Happiness and
2. Scent of a Women*


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2008)

What about people who want to laugh? Any nice comedy movie?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 4, 2008)

sam9s said:


> People who wanna cry go for ........
> 
> *1. Pursuit of Happiness and
> *



its pursuit of happyness 8)


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> What about people who want to laugh? Any nice comedy movie?


So far, there are many movies recommended here.. Off the top of my head I could recollect,

Hot shots 1 & 2
Fletch 1 & 2 (as recommended couple posts above. me yet to see)
Scary movie 1, 2 & 3 (2 is personally the best, there is a 4, but its badddd)
Bad Santa (sick and funny)
Death at a funeral (really nice comedy)
Snatch (Action packed comedy.. you will love it)
Naked gun 1,2 & 3 (No words to describe)
Police story 1-7 (another well known comedy flick... funny enough)
Clerks 1 & 2
Dodgeball (sports/fun.. a good one)
Pink panther
EDIT: ADD: Anger Management

From *Snatch*'s director Guy Ritchie, I am about to see the movie
Lock, Stock and two smoking barrels its *8.1/10* and some reviews I read were good! 

I hope for some more recommendations, as my comedy genre movies are veryl limited.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> What about people who want to laugh? Any nice comedy movie?


The Gods Must Be Crazy 2 and 1
Hera Pheri
My little Bride
Austin Powers trilogy
Rat Race


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> its pursuit of happyness 8)



You are wrong. Its *Happiness* 

EDIT: Oops! the movie's name is so! even though the word doesn't exist in the dictionary.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> its pursuit of happyness 8)



its happiness what ever the movie name says



ajayritik said:


> What about people who want to laugh? Any nice comedy movie?




Movies like Hot Shots, Scary Movie, naked gun are all slap stick comidies not my personal choise, If you ask me I'd suggest few of my fav.....

*1. The Odd Couple 1 and 2
2. Analise This (Robert de nero in a rare amazing light hearted move)
3. The Terminal
4. How to steal a million
5. 50 First Dates
6. Big (Tom hanks classics)*

there are lots more but you people try this and leme me know the tast and I can suggest more.......

aah and yes if you are in..........for some sci-fi comedy thriller do not miss the ever green ....
*Back to the future 1, 2 and 3*



T159 said:


> The Gods Must Be Crazy 2 and 1
> Hera Pheri
> My little Bride
> Austin Powers trilogy
> Rat Race



My Little Bride is good.......The ODD Couple is very much like my little bride in its concept (though the movies are entirly different)


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

sam9s said:


> its happiness what ever the movie name says


  The movie is "pursuit of happyness" is what he said. there is another movie by the name "pursuit of happiness".


sam9s said:


> 2. *Analise* This (Robert de nero in a rare amazing light hearted move)


Its *Analyze* this.

And a more comprehensive list can be obtained from here. Cross check with Imdb if you want to.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_comedy_films#2000s
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_British_comedy_films#2000s


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> The movie is "pursuit of happyness" is what he said. there is another movie by the name "pursuit of happiness".
> 
> Its *Analyze* this.
> 
> ...



OMG!! we have english lessons.......BTW its Happiness and I know the movie has been named Happyness (for what ever reasons) but that in not correct. Also we can spell analyze as analyse as well, analyse is a varient of analyze in a similar way apologise if for apologize......you got that....now shall we return to the thread.........or If you want we can start a fresh one for english grammer and spelling discussions.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

I got to side with Legolas on this one. If the name of the movie is spelled with a "y" in happiness, then so be it. Also there is a specific reason this is so (if you have watched the movie, you will know). 

Just as we can't use tags like "background-colour" instead of "Background-color" in CSS, same way we have to spell the name of the movie right.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I got to side with Legolas on this one. If the name of the movie is spelled with a "y" in happiness, then so be it. Also there is a specific reason this is so (if you have watched the movie, you will know).
> 
> Just as we can't use tags like "background-colour" instead of "Background-color" in CSS, same way we have to spell the name of the movie right.



you are always on the other side AFA I am concerned so no surprise.........also getting the name of the movie right and getting the spellings right AND understanding when can it be a typo are all different aspects which it seems no body was seeing..........the initiall comment could have been .............."I know its spelled happiness but the movie name has happyness in it....." and the discuess could have been in an entirly different direction.........

hey @legolas, where did your post go.......did you delete that....I was about to reply to the same..........neeway.......chill pill taken......


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

sam9s said:


> neeway chill pill taken.


 Glad! 
I am sorry, I erased it. I was getting bored of garrulous replies and reluctant to deviate more from the topic. Lets settle the score even here.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> Glad!
> I am sorry, I erased it. I was getting bored of garrulous replies and reluctant to deviate more from the topic. Lets settle the score even here.



I like people with this kinda attitude.....................for the sake of the thread any movie you wanna suggets............expect comidies....some serious cinema


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2008)

Did any one noticed that Flags of our fathers and Letters from Iwo Jima are related to the same battle and some  minor scenes have been used in the both movies?

I must say both are excellent war movies. My favorite is however is *The Longest Day*


----------



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2008)

^d000d!

Flags of our Fathers and Letters from Iwo Jima are both directed by Clint Eastwood. He was putting a lot of effort into Flags of our fathers, which was going to be just the one film. But when the preparation of the film was going on, he realised there were two sides to every story. So he commissioned a Japanese version of the exact same battle. Flags went on to be a dud, while Iwo Jima got critical acclaim. And rightly so.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone seen platoon , awesome movie


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2008)

shantanu said:


> anyone seen platoon , awesome movie



Seen Platoon and The Longest Day as well.....both amazing movies,,,,,,,,If you like Charlie Sheen(Platoon) then give a try to *"Navy Seals"*, you will enjoy...........also Platoon was directed by one of the top 5 God of directors........*Oliver Stone*.........try another installment by another legend (and one of the most controversial) director on the top 5 list *"Stanley Kubrik"*.......... movie called *"Full Metal Jacket"*. This movie shows some really gruesome military training and experiences by the soldiers. The second half portrays Vietnam War fought by the U.S. Marines.................worth watch if you ask me.............


----------



## xbonez (Mar 5, 2008)

Paranoid Park....brilliant pic and a unique style of narration. definitely a must watch

also, don't miss Bucket List. Another nice movie


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2008)

Did anyone see the alternate ending of *I Am Legend*. IMO its much better than the original.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Did anyone see the alternate ending of *I Am Legend*. IMO its much better than the original.



Alternate ending........kindly elucidate????


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Alternate ending........kindly elucidate????



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Legend_(film)


----------



## xbonez (Mar 5, 2008)

hadn't seen it till now, but now i'm doing what is necesarry to see it (read, dl'ing it)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

Watched "Run Fatboy Run" yesterday.. Hilarious comedy... As well as gives some inspiration...
A must watch for Romantic-Comedy lovers...


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 6, 2008)

watched shoot em up i know its been discussed here but still i found it so awesome that i wanted all those who hadnt seen it to give it a try
BTW are there more clive ownen movies like these?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ 
Did you watch *The Inside Man*. I found it better than *Shoot 'en Up*.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

^^IMO he's pretty good in SinCity.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 6, 2008)

xbonez said:


> hadn't seen it till now, but now i'm doing what is necesarry to see it (read, dl'ing it)


This is going to be the final warning. Who asked what we need to 'read' ? I'm going to delete this thread if any such nonsense is going to continue.



rayraven said:


> ^^IMO he's pretty good in SinCity.


Ohh yeah.. but he asked movie similar to Shoot 'em Up.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

^^Oops, my bad *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## techtronic (Mar 7, 2008)

*Check out Reservoir Dogs (Quentin Tarantino's one of the best movies)*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 7, 2008)

Can Someone Enlist some must watch Fantasy Movies? (Zombie, Superhero, Other World stuff, Space etc etc)
I want to just go away from reality for a while.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

^^Assuming you have watched StarWars/LoTR/PoTC, I list the following:

Jumanji,
Sixth Sense,
Meet Joe Black,
Edward Scissorhands,
X-Men Trilogy,
The Medallion,
Hellboy,
Sky High,
My Super Ex-GirlFriend, etc.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ Thanks.. Allready watched Jumanzi, My Super Ex-GirlFriend and X-Men Trilogy.. Will surly watch rest... Thanks very much for suggestion mate.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

^Anytime.Jus lemme know when you complete em so I can list more


----------



## xbonez (Mar 7, 2008)

techtronic said:


> *Check out Reservoir Dogs (Quentin Tarantino's one of the best movies)*



its very gud no doubt, but i somehow preferred Kaante to it


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Can Someone Enlist some must watch Fantasy Movies? (Zombie, Superhero, Other World stuff, Space etc etc)
> I want to just go away from reality for a while.


Transformer,I am legend,30 days of night


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

Did anyone here watch Cloverfield?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

30 days of night is good? Was wanting to watch something with some nice starts.


----------



## legolas (Mar 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 30 days of night is good? Was wanting to watch something with some nice starts.



if you are a fan of vampire movies, yes it is. its a good thrill and certainly was not disappointing. But, personally, I wouldn't watch twice.
you should watch it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 30 days of night is good? Was wanting to watch something with some nice starts.


Well it has a good location set up is what I can tell you.Try catching the HD version & the movie would be enjoyable.It has a fairly decent start but end was really lousy.Another disappointment like I Am Legend.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 7, 2008)

*IF only* 

I loved this one.....9/10


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> *IF only*
> 
> I loved this one.....9/10


\
+1 but not the 9/10 sh!t, 7.8 from me



Quiz_Master said:


> Can Someone Enlist some must watch Fantasy Movies? (Zombie, Superhero, Other World stuff, Space etc etc)
> I want to just go away from reality for a while.


*GrindHouse* (2007) (yet to watch it) 
*Planet Terror* (2007) (My Rating: *8.1*/10, its a classic 70-80 setup film)

Here is one more must watch movie:
*Pan's Labyrinth* (My Rating *8.7*/10)


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well it has a good location set up is what I can tell you.Try catching the HD version & the movie would be enjoyable.It has a fairly decent start but end was really lousy.Another disappointment like I Am Legend.


Try? I'm exclusive dude. Anyway, I'll grab it tonight I guess.. Thanks. 

Watched Gone Baby Gone. Pretty nice movie. 4/5


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 7, 2008)

^^don't bother,its a sh!t movie.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^don't bother,its a sh!t movie.


he will, u know the exclusive dude


----------



## legolas (Mar 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> \
> +1 but not the 9/10 sh!t, 7.8 from me
> Planet Terror 8.1/10
> Pan's Labyrinth 8.7/10



I understand the IMDB rating is an average of every individual's vote which results in a 7*.4* or 8*.1* etc... Out of curiosity, on what basis do you quantify the 7*.8*/10 and the 8*.1* and 8*.7*?? 

Btw, if you want a comedy flick, just to relax, and don't bother for understanding or any particular plot or something, watch this!  its ok.
*Everything is Illuminated*


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

Any fans of George Carlin here? Not sure whether to post him into the TV shows thread . That guy is freaking awesome! His latest performance (It's bad for ya, 2008 ) is exceptionally good even though he is quite old.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2008)

techtronic said:


> *Check out Reservoir Dogs (Quentin Tarantino's one of the best movies)*



Reservoir is f***ing awsome movie........hard hitting......


----------



## legolas (Mar 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Any fans of George Carlin here? Not sure whether to post him into the TV shows thread . That guy is freaking awesome! His latest performance (It's bad for ya, 2008) is exceptionally good even though he is quite old.



Thank you! will check it out and post back!! 



sam9s said:


> Reservoir is f***ing awsome movie........hard hitting......



+1 Very true!!  I loved it too.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> Here is one more must watch movie:
> *Pan's Labyrinth* (My Rating *8.7*/10)


Yeah, a must watch film. Reminded me of *Miracle in 13th Street*. You know it's not true, they made the movie in such a way that you'll start to doubt your beliefs.  

*8.5/10 *


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> *IF only*
> 
> I loved this one.....9/10



If only was good.....try Only You then... you will love it....


----------



## eggman (Mar 8, 2008)

legolas said:


> I understand the IMDB rating is an average of every individual votes which results in a 7*.4* or 8*.1* etc... Out of curiosity, on what basis do you quantify the 7*.8*/10 and the 8*.1* and 8*.7*??
> 
> Btw, if you want a comedy flick, just to relax, and don't bother for understanding or any particular plot or something, watch this!  its ok.
> *Everything is Illuminated*



I was about to ask that


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*10,000 B.C*

^flopped kya?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2008)

Guys just finished *RAMBO 4*....This is the first time I saw a movie without checking the IMDB rating AND trust me I was heading for a BIG BIG surprise.......This move had some bloody awsome war action.

what I expected was a run-of-mill kinda action with stallone trying to salvage some respect out the past sequels, and man I was wrong, though I think stallone's this attempt somewhat does reflect his desperation to get back his lost glory (I can already see stallone's fans fuming), but the move never lacked the intensity of what the sequels gave, infact I'd put this one stright after Rambo 1. The war action scenes shot are impeccable, plain simple TERRIFIC.  The story is typical Rambo, but again the movie works more on the detail level of the distruction that would actually happen in a war sequence with .50 Cal Mg. (I dont recall any movie showing that). My respect to sly directing this one. I'd love to see sly directing some more relevent hard hitting war movies.



praka123 said:


> *10,000 B.C*
> 
> ^flopped kya?



Has somebody seen it. I have booked the tickets for Sun show.......


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

legolas said:


> I understand the IMDB rating is an average of every individual's vote which results in a 7*.4* or 8*.1* etc... Out of curiosity, on what basis do you quantify the 7*.8*/10 and the 8*.1* and 8*.7*??



I dun believe in IMDB rating, it sucks, so a personal taste-o-meter works here, either watch is or drop it if u fell like one, though i provide a link to IMDB page too, incase u like to go by hard and fast rule of avgs 

PS: It was quite a disappointment that many new bands are not known to people and everyone starts out with mainstream sh!t, just warble abt them, i think about the underrated



praka123 said:


> *10,000 B.C*
> 
> ^flopped kya?


seems like one rotten tom,


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> I dun believe in IMDB rating, it sucks, so a personal taste-o-meter works here, either watch is or drop it if u fell like one, though i provide a link to IMDB page too, incase u like to go by hard and fast rule of avgs
> 
> PS: It was quite a disappointment that many new bands are not known to people and everyone starts out with mainstream sh!t, just warble abt them, i think about the underrated
> 
> ...



IMDB rating works on "Mass Appeal" without much intricacies, Its a weighted avg.....a general indication, it cant simply suck by logic, though I perfectly agree by the tast-o-meter thing, but IMDB rating (and the user comments for that matter) works pretty good if you ask me to get a general idea as to how the movie could be. Rest ofcourse dependes upon your tast-o-meter as you put it...........


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> (and the user comments for that matter)


that sum it  all


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2008)

Saw Bee Movie & Run Fat Boy Run.Loved Bee movie.Pixar is a pure genius company.It's animation just brings life into all of the characters.The level of detail & vibrancy put in this movie was absolutely amazing.Stoyline is pretty good & is supported by good voice artists.I'd say pick it up in a heatbeat.Light hearted comedy at it's best. 

Have to book tickets for 10,000 BC this weekend.Hope they don't stick up House Full signs.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Isn't Bee Movie by Dreamworks animation?

So hows Run Fat Boy Run?


----------



## dare_devil (Mar 9, 2008)

watched 3:10 to yuma, it rocks.....story, acting, set...all are so good
9/10 for this one


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Isn't Bee Movie by Dreamworks animation?
> 
> So hows Run Fat Boy Run?


My Bad there.Had just watched Finding Nemo prior to it so got it all mixed up. 

Run Fatboy Run is a good film.I usually don't fancy brit movies because their accent is very strong & hard to catch.But this movie was funny & had some good touchy moments to it.Acting department certainly is a one up for Simon Peg & Harish Patel(refreshingly funny).BTW you have to check out this female in this movie,India de Beaufort.She plays the role of Maya & looks smokin hot. 

Just finished watching Dan In Real Life.OMG looks like I am slowly drifting into a romantic genre.No but seriously this movie was really well crafted.Steve Carell is a brilliant actor when it comes to versatility in roles.If you have seen him in The 40 year old Virgin then you might have a clue.This movie is good romantic comedy of how Carell's(who is a single father of 3 children) character falls for a woman who turns out to be his brother's girlfriend & his relationship with her.It's simple & light film.Would be an ideal choice if you need to watch it with your GF.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

Watched *There will be Blood , *could have been a little shorter, crap at times, only thing that it portrayed was the perils of greed and obsession,  i assume the ending was just Daniel's imagination (else it feels shallow). No rating for this movie, i just cant find it either bad or good.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok,,,,just came back from *10,000 BC*........dissappointment I would say......story is lame, acting ok, climax ...well no climax at all (at least for me), the only good thing was cinematography, which was amazing. *Apocalypto* which can be put in the same genre was far far better than this..........

BTW nobody commented on *RAMBO 4*

Also I am going to watch *Sunshine* tonight, its got very very good user comments and a 7+ rating on IMDB....would post the experience after watching it.


----------



## drsethi (Mar 10, 2008)

Mera Pehla Pehla Pyaar
Dus Kahaniyaan 
JAB WE MET
My Girls Boy
The Holiday


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*The Elephant Man* (1980) (My Rating: *9.2*/10) (Its a biography, sad but true, just cant forget this) Though his physical and mental suffering was great, he remained courageous, cheerful, gentle and was never bitter


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

just watched the comedy flick *Analyze this* Robert DeNiro's acting was awesome!!! A really good comedy movie. You will enjoy it!!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ Then check out *Analyse That* 

(Btw, whatcha doing up so late? Hmm?)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2008)

legolas said:


> just watched the comedy flick *Analyze this* Robert DeNiro's acting was awesome!!! A really good comedy movie. You will enjoy it!!



Told you people so.....few others I suggested to try in a post back in the thread..........

*1. The Odd Couple 1 and 2
2. Analise This (Robert de nero in a rare amazing light hearted move)
3. The Terminal
4. How to steal a million
5. 50 First Dates
6. Big (Tom hanks classics)*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Ok,,,,just came back from *10,000 BC*........dissappointment I would say......story is lame, acting ok, climax ...well no climax at all (at least for me), the only good thing was cinematography, which was amazing. *Apocalypto* which can be put in the same genre was far far better than this..........


Uh Oh! Sounds like trouble.I heard the same thing over IMDB.Anyway let me see if I can still catch up with this movie.Nothing more to watch other than Vantage Point.



sam9s said:


> BTW nobody commented on *RAMBO 4*


I commented the very first day I saw it.I won't go in detail but this movie possibly could be the best action movie of the year.


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Then check out *Analyse That*


Sure will check it out. 


goobimama said:


> (Btw, whatcha doing up so late? Hmm?)


Just had dinner with an Italian chick, supplemented with this movie hence!  Its GMT+2:00 for me.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey nobody is talking about Cloverfield?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Hey nobody is talking about Cloverfield?


AFAIK this movie hansn't released officially in India,right? Don't want to settle for anything on the internet as well so this movie is ruled out for the time being.

Caught up with The Rules Of Attraction.Didn't like it at all.I expected it to be a good teen comedy but it turned out to be a dark wierd looking film.It's based on a book I believe so yeah couldn't connect much with the movie.

Anyone here seen Accepted? If not then better watch it.Excellent plot & comic timings.


----------



## sandeepk (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ Cloverfield is released in India. I have seen ads in newspapers and also on multiplexes here in Pune.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 10, 2008)

It's definitely not released in Hyderabad!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

sandeepk said:


> ^^ Cloverfield is released in India. I have seen ads in newspapers and also on multiplexes here in Pune.


Not in Mumbai,it hasn't.If it would be then there would be no chance of me missing it out.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2008)

Seen Jumper. Good. 6/10.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

Good ? And Jus' 6?
I was thinkin of watching it soon, would you recommend it?

Btw, for any of you folks who can understand Telugu,
Gamyam is a rocking movie.Must Watch IMO.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*Das Boot* (1981) (My Rating:*8.9*/10) (Living hell is all i can say, not a moment of dullness in spite of over 3 hr runtime, it was like everything was happening right in front of me)


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

to add to the classics, *seven samurai*

really good one!!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Good ? And Jus' 6?
> I was thinkin of watching it soon, would you recommend it?
> 
> Btw, for any of you folks who can understand Telugu,
> Gamyam is a rocking movie.Must Watch IMO.


Yup. It's good. But not awesome. But definitely worth a one time watch.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

legolas said:


> to add to the classics, *seven samurai*
> 
> really good one!!


hows this? a brief non spoiler intro will be suffice


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't know how thin you draw the line bet. spoiler and non-spoiler. This movie is about protecting a village from bandits, the villagers seek help by employing samurais.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

legolas said:


> I don't know how thin you draw the line bet. spoiler and non-spoiler. This movie is about protecting a village from bandits, the villagers seek help by employing samurais.


k thats fine 

Will get one, i suppose will hav to resort to subtitles (damn how i wish i could understand every friggin lingo).

Is it something similar to Ong Bak ?


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

Ong Bak is a 1 man stunt movie. Its great, but it doesn't make it special. Emotions, poverty, fear, intelligence, strategy and some 10 other adjectives being utilized in this movie is what makes it special. And its in 1954. So, we give credit


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

legolas said:


> Ong Bak is a 1 man stunt movie. Its great, but it doesn't make it special. Emotions, poverty, fear, intelligence, strategy and some 10 other adjectives being utilized in this movie is what makes it special. And its in 1954. So, we give credit


me ready to watch this one  That was the intro i was asking


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 10, 2008)

Ong Bak is great. Some amazing stunts.


----------



## trublu (Mar 10, 2008)

1.The Godfather(Marlon Brando is simply awesome!!!)
2.The Shawshank Redemption
3.Schindler's List


----------



## techtronic (Mar 10, 2008)

*Check out The Skeleton Key.*


----------



## xbonez (Mar 11, 2008)

BOONDOCK SAINTS....amazing movie...slightly violent but awesome


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2008)

trublu said:


> 1.The Godfather(Marlon Brando is simply awesome!!!)
> 2.The Shawshank Redemption
> 3.Schindler's List



*The Shawshank Redemption* is a F***ing AWSOME movie....anybody ANYBODY who appriciates good, meaningfull cinema has to see this movie. Nothing in this movie I could find that was not up to the mark.......there are very few movie which actually leave you totally speachless, astound at the end and you pass days thinking about it. The Shawshank Redemption for me is one of those movies.......The ONLY other move I can right now think off that equals the respect level of SR in my movie directory is ........*United 93* Directed by Paul GreenGrass. Both these movies left me gasping for air as the end credits rolled. Both would be in my Top 5 definately.
@T159 and @allwyndlima have you seen these movies????



allwyndlima said:


> I commented the very first day I saw it.I won't go in detail but this movie possibly could be the best action movie of the year.



You said it pal....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2008)

legolas said:


> Ong Bak is a 1 man stunt movie. Its great, but it doesn't make it special. Emotions, poverty, fear, intelligence, strategy and some 10 other adjectives being utilized in this movie is what makes it special. And its in 1954. So, we give credit


Well if you think that movie was a one man stunt movie.Check out Jaa's next one which was Tom Yum Goong which would put ONG BAK to shame(not literally).Muay Thai is really catching up as a form of action element in Thai movies now.It's only a matter of time when Jaa is on a full fleged movie making spree.Right now just anxiously waiting for ONG BAK 2 which has been delayed like forever.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well if you think that movie was a one man stunt movie.Check out Jaa's next one which was Tom Yum Goong which would put ONG BAK to shame(not literally).Muay Thai is really catching up as a form of action element in Thai movies now.It's only a matter of time when Jaa is on a full fleged movie making spree.Right now just anxiously waiting for ONG BAK 2 which has been delayed like forever.



People seem to be very much impressed with these thai movie stunts.........I saw couple of more along with Ong Bak and Tom Yum Goong called "kung-fu-hustle" and that ridiculous "shaolin soccer".  I dont understand in which genre these wierd movies should be put, neither are they proper martial arts nor do they have wide scale stunts. They are like a hosh posh of action/emotions/comedy/thriller. I dont know;;..... personally I like old jackie movies to be far entertaining. If you ask about proper Martial Arts, I'd any time suggest two of my greatest MA movies *Snake in the monkey shadow* and *Yuen Biao's* debut Phenomenal martial art stunt movie *Knockabout*. Another one called *"Magnificent butcher"* staring *Sammo Hung* along with again Yuen Biao is also a must watch for all Martial Art action fans. Incidently both Knockabout and Magnificent butcher are directed by Sammo Hung. He is one talented guy if you ask me.

BTW allwyndlima you did'nt ans my question.....I wonder why??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 11, 2008)

has anyone seen The Darjeeling Limited yet? hows it?


----------



## legolas (Mar 11, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Check out Jaa's next one which was Tom Yum Goong which would put ONG BAK to shame


I have already seen it. I am not arguing over which is best in comparison with *Seven Samurai* since that was the question asked. They are in no ways similar. Tom Yum Goong where he goes to find his elephant and Ong Bak both have no strong story line but extraordinary stunt sequences and I like them. Hope you get the point.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Born to Ride(1991)*


^but I liked this movie,esp with hindi dubbing(perfect) in Bindass movies 
//offtopic:
legolas:I am the dumbo who drank a teqila bottle "raw" 
later,that I know that teqila "shot" with lemon


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

Darjeeling Limited is a nice movie. A different kind of comedy. Watch it if you get a chance...


----------



## legolas (Mar 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> offtopic: legolas:I am the dumbo who drank a teqila bottle "raw"
> later,that I know that teqila "shot" with lemon


@praka123,  I am that wasted guy too


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Darjeeling Limited is a nice movie. A different kind of comedy. Watch it if you get a chance...


Yeah,  saw it a month back and loved it. A nice Comedy-Drama. 

8/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 11, 2008)

saw 'into the wild',very good movie indeed but could have been much better.

blackout:6\10.

shutter:not your average horror movie but not that great either.7\10.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

sam9s said:


> @T159 and @allwyndlima have you seen these movies????


yup hav seen *Shawshank Redemption* and *The Godfather*, they are awesome movies, a must watch 

Yet to see *Schindler's List*


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 11, 2008)

Saw John Rambo on sunday. Too much gore but the action was great. 
8/10


----------



## legolas (Mar 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Shawshank Redemption*
> *The Godfather*
> *Schindler's List*



Seen all 3 (actually 5  ), must watch!!!

and add to that list,
*The Pianist*
*Hotel Rwanda*


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

^^yup seen *Hotel Rwanda *, nice movie (once in a while i get inspiration from this movie)

yet to watch *The Pianist*


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 11, 2008)

Into the Wild - Great Movie
My Rating 8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2008)

Can someone suggest me some nice edge of the seat movies? Something which keeps us glued to the TV till the movie ends. Shouldnt have a single dull moment. I guess something in thriller genre. most important thing it should be a family movie so that I can watch it with my parents.


----------



## legolas (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess what you need is a movie like
*Hitman* or *Shoot'em up* where guns blaze almost at all times, filled with excitement, nothing to think about, but will be enjoyable... sort of movies??

if you need a particularly good movie in that genre, then go for *shooter* if you have not. its a good one, even though there have been umpteen movies of the same genre and plot.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

^^
+ Ong Bak, Black Hawk Down, The Descent, Vacancy, The Thing...



rayraven said:


> Edward Scissorhands


Hows this movie ?


----------



## forever (Mar 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^
> Hows this movie ?


a while ago i happened to see a parody on that film and it was titled _edward penishands_


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

^^Ahem ahem...do u wanna die with brutal death metal ?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2008)

legolas said:


> I guess what you need is a movie like
> *Hitman* or *Shoot'em up* where guns blaze almost at all times, filled with excitement, nothing to think about, but will be enjoyable... sort of movies??
> 
> if you need a particularly good movie in that genre, then go for *shooter* if you have not. its a good one, even though there have been umpteen movies of the same genre and plot.


 
I have watched *Shooter* bits ans pieces and also had *Shoot'em up* but didnt watch the latter.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^
> _Edward Scissorhands_
> Hows this movie ?



Saw this on TV a long time ago. An excellent movie involving emotions and human nature. Excellent acting by Johnny Depp. Don't miss this one.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup hav seen *Shawshank Redemption* and *The Godfather*, they are awesome movies, a must watch
> 
> Yet to see *Schindler's List*



What about "*United 93"* the mother of all must watches....


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

^^
American will like, not us. It's a one time watch only.


----------



## trublu (Mar 11, 2008)

Forrest Gump,Saving Private Ryan.
Has anyone seen Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

am set for Seven Samurai - Schindler's List - The Pianist - united 93

Any recommendation for movies like The Descent and Vincent by Tim Burton ?


----------



## legolas (Mar 11, 2008)

^ ^ man, you are going to be hurling in history's vomit!  too sensitive, historical movies to watch all at once


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ man, you are going to be hurling in history's vomit!  too sensitive, historical movies to watch all at once


i watched *The Elephant Man* and then *Das boot*, previously *The Deer hunter* and *Der Untergang*. That was a long session of historical saga 

thats why recommend me somethin like *The Descent*


----------



## trublu (Mar 11, 2008)

Can someone tell me what was going on in *JUNO*? I wasted 1.5 hrs watching it.Till the end I waited for something interesting to happen.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif.
Another disappointment was No Country For Old Men.After reading Sam's Report,I came to know the real thing abt. Oscars.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

^^how easy peasy a teen pregnancy can be...lol. Twas the thing


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

T159 - 
How was The Deer Hunter? Were you depressed?


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah Deer Hunter, one of the all time best 

Saw a Mel Gibson movie called "Forever Young" last night, nice movie.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> T159 -
> How was The Deer Hunter? Were you depressed?


yup, a subtle lugubrious feeling, the effect lasts much longer after the movie finished.
Russian roulette was freaky game

watch *The Elephant Man*, nice performances by John Hurt and Anthony Hopkins.
though its depressing at times but uplifting one, once u see the other side


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> American will like, not us. It's a one time watch only.



What!!!! That’s the most childish comment I have ever heard. Its a movie, what’s a movie effectiveness got to do,.. if it related to America, India or Japan for that matter. Is that how you judge a movie?, very immature if you ask me. If the academy had thought your way Satayajit ray wouldn’t have got an Oscar, Mira Niar wouldn’t have been internationally acclaimed all over the world for her work on movies like *Salaam Bombay*. Roland Joffé a foreign director wouldn’t have taken the courage to direct a master piece called *"City Of Joy"* which deals with Calcutta slums and issue similar to what Mother Teresa sought for. 

I guess awesome movies like *"Brave Heart", "Patriot" , Bloody Sunday"* should have no value in your perspective because all these movies deal with their respective country history (Brave Heart - Scotland, Patriot - American revolutionary war and AWSOME Bloody Sunday-Irish War of Independence)

A move holds its importance, its worth by the relevance of the topic, the subject detail and how competently the movie is made in accordance to the topic it dares to depict. Not the country its dealing with.....poof! how very juvenile.

Don’t even dare n care to see a master piece and a splendid piece of cinema like *"Life is Beautiful"* coz its an Italian Film directed by Roberto Benigni, which deals with a father using his frolic, playful imagination to make his son believe he is safe under their confinement in a Nazi concentration camp.

*"United 93"* Brought the details of the flight United 93 with so much impeccable intrinsic realism both on board and down on the flight control that you are invariably made to feel and believe that the actual events were captured and recorded and are presented to the masses later as a movie. Such is the level of undeniable detail, director "Paul Greengrass" has brought in this movie. HATS OFF to GreenGrass to bring such subject so eloquently to the public (entire world if I may specify)…….



T159 said:


> *Der Untergang*. That was a long session of historical saga



Der Untergang another spectacular movie to look for......amazing screen performance by Bruno Ganz as Hitler.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 12, 2008)

trublu said:


> Forrest Gump,Saving Private Ryan.
> Has anyone seen Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street ?


 
Yes, I have seen it. 
*Genre:*

Crime / Drama / Musical / Thriller



trublu said:


> Can someone tell me what was going on in *JUNO*? I wasted 1.5 hrs watching it.Till the end I waited for something interesting to happen.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif.
> Another disappointment was No Country For Old Men.After reading Sam's Report,I came to know the real thing abt. Oscars.


 
I had also watching the Movie JUNO and No Country For Old Men

when I finish the watching the movie No Country For Old Men then I was thinking where is the Old men in the movie and what about No Country. The main character is not Old. The name is not related with the movie what saying. But the movie is good and also the movie JUNO is good too.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 12, 2008)

Historical Movies 

---U can watch the German Flicks too---T159 u have seen *Der* *Untergang *try watching *The Counterfeiters *this flick is about duplicate money operation which was used during the WWII by Germany & nice  one to watch. IMDB 
It was recommended by my friend in UK....released recently 

Also try watching *Escape from Sobibor *another nice prison drama...remember seeing on DVD ...my opinion is ...its nice to watch but highly irritating for casual movie goers ...got the ol look in it...Oh Its in English
IMDB

Also u can watch *The Last Castle *...its not a history movie but a prison movie....Highly inspiring  & u will love it....remember watching  on HBO/Star Movies 
IMDB

There is one Austrian Flick too based on the eve of WWI where the austrian prince gets killed & the whole world jumps into war....Dont remember the name of the movie


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Also try watching *Escape from Sobibor *another nice prison drama...remember seeing on DVD ...my opinion is ...its nice to watch but highly irritating for casual movie goers ...got the ol look in it...Oh Its in English
> IMDB



*Escape from Sobibor* is commendable..........also if you people must know.....Digit gave the same movie on one of their Digit DVDs. I dont remember the month, but if people want I can search. Maybe somebody from the admins might let us know........


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update *Sams9s

*Just found it October 2006 DVD <> 800MB <> Leisure...Movies

*Off Topic*
--------------------------------
Just wondering ... Digit got permission from the Copywright Owners to release it out in DvdRip ( not sure )...Can they give permissions like that...
At what cost.....its fabulous ...I remember watching this movie on a crystal clear [ no one else had watched it ] DVD from a rental library ...& that guy praised me for taking it out....Rare & unheard movie ...i guess

Now i got a personal copy thanks a lot to Digit & Sam9s for intimating it to me
-------------------------------

Just because i say this movie is nice it doesn't mean this movie rocks ...I am quite sure only a few will like it ...dont blame me

Also those who loved watching *Shawshank Redemption*
Try watching *The Green Mile* by Frank Darabont who also directed Shawshank Redemption
my Opinion....It is just a fantasy seen on the outside but deep down its much more
The relationship between the prison Guards of E Block & the " to be executed " is superb & not seen elsewhere....try watching without any science stirring your mind...all over a Superb movie
Its got Tom Hanks & Michael Duncan ( notably seen in Planet of Apes & Sin City ) in lead roles & my favourite charecter in the movie is "Mr Dinkle" the Rat...i mean it a mouse
IMDB


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Thanks for the update *Sams9s
> 
> *Just found it October 2006 DVD <> 800MB <> Leisure...Movies
> 
> ...



You are most welcome ArZuNeOs. BTW have seen Green mile....good movie but nowhere near Shawshank Redemption......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2008)

legolas said:


> I have already seen it. I am not arguing over which is best in comparison with *Seven Samurai* since that was the question asked. They are in no ways similar. Tom Yum Goong where he goes to find his elephant and Ong Bak both have no strong story line but extraordinary stunt sequences and I like them. Hope you get the point.


Did I come across in a very blunt way? Perhaps I didn't use any smiley that's why. I didn't make my comment of you comparing Seven Samurai with ONG BAK.That would be very silly of me.I made that comment thinking you would have the similar interests as I do for these movies & hence would get some other conversation happening.But sigh. 

@sam9s: Buddy did I miss any query that you had directed towards me? If I did really sorry about it.I just might have just overlooked some pages in this thread.What did I miss again?  About classifying ONG BAK in a genre then it's not much of a concern mate.I would say just watch it for the action.PERIOD.I personally am a big fan of Jackie Chan too.The thing with Chan is that he fuses excellent humor with his action which no other person can do.Jaa on the other hand is an outburst of rage.You just need to poke him & he would burst like a bubble with his action.And once he starts there's no stopping him.His fighthing style is something which makes him so unique.Most of his stunts aren't done with fancy wire technique & more so they are believeable & don't look fake.Hence the fan following for him.


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

Watched *Seven Samurai* (My Rating:*9.0*/10) (Awesome movie, quality entertainment, portrays true Samurai spirit )



ArZuNeOs said:


> ---U can watch the German Flicks too---T159 u have seen *Der* *Untergang *try watching *The Counterfeiters *this flick is about duplicate money operation which was used during the WWII by Germany & nice  one to watch. IMDB
> It was recommended by my friend in UK....released recently
> 
> Also try watching *Escape from Sobibor *another nice prison drama...remember seeing on DVD ...my opinion is ...its nice to watch but highly irritating for casual movie goers ...got the ol look in it...Oh Its in English
> ...



yep i love to see foreign movies too.

Thnx for recommendations, *The Counterfeiters * was  on my list already 

Other two looks promising


----------



## vish786 (Mar 12, 2008)

after watching *Man on the Moon* did anyone feel their was a message in end ? or am I only one who felt it.

waiting patiently for Ong Bak 2 [counting days to watch the movie, current status Post Production]


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @sam9s: Buddy did I miss any query that you had directed towards me? If I did really sorry about it.I just might have just overlooked some pages in this thread.What did I miss again?  About classifying ONG BAK in a genre then it's not much of a concern mate.I would say just watch it for the action.PERIOD.I personally am a big fan of Jackie Chan too.The thing with Chan is that he fuses excellent humor with his action which no other person can do.Jaa on the other hand is an outburst of rage.You just need to poke him & he would burst like a bubble with his action.And once he starts there's no stopping him.His fighthing style is something which makes him so unique.Most of his stunts aren't done with fancy wire technique & more so they are believeable & don't look fake.Hence the fan following for him.



No issues buddy.....though I admit I WAS waiting a reply from you and couple of others as well......nevermind. About Jaa movies, I admit he makes his fights unique if not authentic , and I respect the fan following, every movie, every genre and every artist has his/her fan following irrespective of the standards and we should respect it. As per my personal choice I would always prefer official authentic good pacy chinese martial arts in comparison to other contemporary fights. I request you to give it a try to "*Knockabout* and you will  know;..... infact all others who like martial arts will know what I mean here.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone watched Sleuth? Pretty nice. I'm talking about the new one with Michael Caine and Jude Law. However, there was this distracting element in there. The ubiquitous Apple Remote which Michael had somehow managed to use as a universal remote for his entire mansion.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2008)

sam9s said:


> No issues buddy.....though I admit I WAS waiting a reply from you and couple of others as well......nevermind. About Jaa movies, I admit he makes his fights unique if not authentic , and I respect the fan following, every movie, every genre and every artist has his/her fan following irrespective of the standards and we should respect it. As per my personal choice I would always prefer official authentic good pacy chinese martial arts in comparison to other contemporary fights. I request you to give it a try to "*Knockabout* and you will  know;..... infact all others who like martial arts will know what I mean here.


To each his own. 
Will have to look for Knockabout now.Caught up with 2 good Eddie Murphy classics,Coming to America & Trading Places.The former was really good & the latter was even better.Must watch for Eddie Murphy fans. 

There is this scene which I laughed my ass out in coming to America.The scene starts off with Eddie Murphy coming to America for the first time & waking up in his poor neighbourhood which they have rented in NY.He wakes up looks out of the Balcony happily & yells out:

"Good morning, my neighbours!"
And suddenly someone in the alley shouts out:"Hey, F*uk you!"
To that Eddie Murphy [genuinely happy] yells out: "Yes, yes! F*uck you too!"


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> To each his own.
> Will have to look for Knockabout now.Caught up with 2 good Eddie Murphy classics,Coming to America & Trading Places.The former was really good & the latter was even better.Must watch for Eddie Murphy fans.
> 
> There is this scene which I laughed my ass out in coming to America.The scene starts off with Eddie Murphy coming to America for the first time & waking up in his poor neighbourhood which they have rented in NY.He wakes up looks out of the Balcony happily & yells out:
> ...



yes Coming to america was fun man   ......I remember this scene....very funny  .......what was his native place called??.......Zamunda...hehe  ........for Eddie Murphy fans a rare movie to look for *Holy Man* and the all time hit and not to be missed,....* Beverly Hills Cops II*


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes seen that movie a long time back ....Superb Comedy

Loved that scene when his father refers to his relation to the bathgirls....look at the face of eddie

Anyway an update ...That movie [ Coming to America ] was remade in Tamil called *My Dear Marthanda *starring Prabhu

Any Tamil fellas ...its fun to watch it ...also stares comedian Goundamani
...remember the song " My Dear marthanda...Pattinam Poranda "


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2008)

The Mist - Awesome Movie


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

^^that wasnt scary IMO

ending was sucky, reminds me of one of the episode from Johnny Quest


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2008)

sam9s said:


> yes Coming to america was fun man   ......I remember this scene....very funny  .......what was his native place called??.......Zamunda...hehe  ........for Eddie Murphy fans a rare movie to look for *Holy Man* and the all time hit and not to be missed,....* Beverly Hills Cops II*


Yes it was Zamunda. I don't remember watching Holy Man till now.Have all Beverly Hills Cops series with me.The movies which I distinctly remember for his great comic moments were Bowfinger,The Nutty Professor,Golden Child(just for one scene) & Shrek. 

I just got The Mist today so will be watching that or Sydney White.Depending on the mood again.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out the trailer of "Shutter". Seems to be a nice scary movie...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2008)

^Is it a Hollywood remake of the original Thai movie Shutter?


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

remake is slated to release shortly.

If u want to see real horror then watch A Tale of Two Sisters or any psychological horror movie (after all there is nothing more scary than you yourself). I dont really endorse watching monster lurking  or hilly-billy type horror.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2008)

^Just hit shift delete to A Tale of Two Sisters as I was on HDD cleaning spree.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> ending was sucky, reminds me of one of the episode from Johnny Quest



Yup the ending was cr@p but still its a must watch movie. *www.neowin.net/forum/style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Just hit shift delete to A Tale of Two Sisters as I was on HDD cleaning spree.


lol...guess u might be into zombie horror

Just watched *28 Weeks Later* (2007) (My Rating: *7.7*/10) (zombie horror can never get better than this flick, amazing cinematography and some moving scenes + subtle twists) 

My take on zombies : Basically I think its quite possible to make whole city infested with these creatures, all we need is a virus invented that can crunch out that part of area of our brain which is related to cognitive ability and a dysfunction of corpus callosum. So be ready to face some zombie action in near future (probably the grisly pointer to 2012).



Third Eye said:


> Yup the ending was cr@p but still its a must watch movie. *www.neowin.net/forum/style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif


yup honestly I was expecting a lot from this movie back then 

Here are some movies with surprise endings 

The Mist
Momento
Fight Club
Saw
The Usual Suspects
6th Sense
Session 9
The Machinist
+ more


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ yep...Agree.. Zombie movies are quite realistic and it is possible to create a Virus like that... 

Just watched Friday the 13th series 1,2 and 3... 
 Its quite scary... If you liked the recently released Helloween you will like these oldies too..


----------



## sandeepk (Mar 13, 2008)

Anybody watched 'The Others (2001)'?? A very good movie. Very good acting by  Nicole Kidman. Ending is very surprising.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 14, 2008)

*The Others was one of the best movies I have ever seen and ending was awesome
*


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

ok someone recommend me some Good movies....
action and comedy movies preferred..............
Thank you


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Yes it was Zamunda. I don't remember watching Holy Man till now.Have all Beverly Hills Cops series with me.The movies which I distinctly remember for his great comic moments were Bowfinger,The Nutty Professor,Golden Child(just for one scene) & Shrek.
> 
> I just got The Mist today so will be watching that or Sydney White.Depending on the mood again.



The *holy man* as I said is a rare one, its more on the emotional side rather than full blown comedy, but still has its funny moments............How was the mist. I got it anyhow coz it was directed by Frank Darabont. Did you see it???



T159 said:


> lol...guess u might be into zombie horror
> 
> Just watched *28 Weeks Later* (2007) (My Rating: *7.7*/10) (zombie horror can never get better than this flick, amazing cinematography and some moving scenes + subtle twists)



Have you seen *28 Days Later* , 28 weeks later is the sequel to "28 Days Later", 28 Weeks later picks from where 28 days later left.........watch 28 days later as well.........though the interest factor now would not be that much I guess........



> Here are some movies with surprise endings
> 
> The Mist
> Momento
> ...



You missed *Identity* and *Saw II III IV* All have surprise endings.........Saw series for me is the only movie where all sequels have very appreciable surprise endings, otherwise so long sequels usually do not live up to the expectations.

From the above list I'd put *saw* and *The Usual Suspect* on top AFA endings that give you a Jolt are concerned. ........what do others think.........and suggest any other good "surprise endings" movies........



sandeepk said:


> Anybody watched 'The Others (2001)'?? A very good movie. Very good acting by  Nicole Kidman. Ending is very surprising.



The others was ok for me not because of the Movie it self, coz somebody told me it was similar to "an another movie" I think I should not name here, and so I guessed the ending which left me unsatisfied..........unlike Saw. With saw I and IV........I was like......WHF!!!!. Saw II also gave quite a surprise. Saw III was the only one where the ending had the less jolt factor in comparison to remaining saw series.......



The Conqueror said:


> ok someone recommend me some Good movies....
> action and comedy movies preferred..............
> Thank you



There are LOADS n LOADS to recommend, go through the thread, or be more specific...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 14, 2008)

sam9s said:


> The *holy man* as I said is a rare one, its more on the emotional side rather than full blown comedy, but still has its funny moments............How was the mist. I got it anyhow coz it was directed by Frank Darabont. Did you see it???


Mood changed at last moment pal.So decided to watch Sydney White which was a fine movie.I mean suits Amanda Bynes character in most of the other movies that she has played the lead in.For some reason I don't feel like watching horror ATM.After work that's the last thing I want to do.So I rather watch some movie which would have funny scenes.Got 2 days work off so hopefully will unleash a movie watching marathon again. 





sam9s said:


> Have you seen *28 Days Later* , 28 weeks later is the sequel to "28 Days Later", 28 Weeks later picks from where 28 days later left.........watch 28 days later as well.........though the interest factor now would not be that much I guess........


Boy those 2 movies were really good.Infact 28 Weeks later was presented in a better way compared to the first one & had more intensity to it.


@T159: It's not that I am inclined towards Zombie horror in particular but yeah I do enjoy watching them.But at the same time I give every other horror movie a chance too.I found shutter very interesting in terms of storyline & the effects.Didn't get much time to watch quality horror movies after that.Was watching Hellraiser series but they started getting way too annoying after the 4th installment.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2008)

Will we get the Shutter movie in video stores?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @T159: It's not that I am inclined towards Zombie horror in particular but yeah I do enjoy watching them.But at the same time I give every other horror movie a chance too.I found shutter very interesting in terms of storyline & the effects.Didn't get much time to watch quality horror movies after that.Was watching Hellraiser series but they started getting way too annoying after the 4th installment.



This shutter looks good man...my next pebble in my collection......and so does this another movie *A tale of two Sisters*............seems to be a very decent psychological horror/thriller........man I love these kinda of movies....anybody seen this one......

EDIT:::hay allwyndlima ...for Shutter.......which version did to see the english or the Taiwanese with subs.........



ajayritik said:


> Will we get the Shutter movie in video stores?



I doubt, its not there on seventymm either.............seventymm sucks....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 14, 2008)

sam9s said:


> EDIT:::hay allwyndlima ...for Shutter.......which version did to see the english or the Taiwanese with subs.........


There is currently only version that I know had came out & that would be the Thai one.The english one is due for release on 21st March in North America.Trust me,watch this movie in a dark room with a headphone & it would really be scary.I also need to watch one missed call which seems to be interesting.Much on the lines of a movie which I saw earlier,When a Stranger Calls.Camilla Bell *DROOOL*.

PS: Sam just call me Allwyn or Ally.Will save you time.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> There is currently only version that I know had came out & that would be the Thai one.The english one is due for release on 21st March in North America.Trust me,watch this movie in a dark room with a headphone & it would really be scary.I also need to watch one missed call which seems to be interesting.Much on the lines of a movie which I saw earlier,When a Stranger Calls.Camilla Bell *DROOOL*.
> 
> PS: Sam just call me Allwyn or Ally.Will save you time.


When Stranger Calls is a lame movie, the only + factor is Camilla Belle


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 14, 2008)

^I didn't pay much attention to the movie anyway.And if I am not paying attention to the movie then it can be 2 things.Either the movie is downright boring or my radar has shifted to Babewatch.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

sam9s said:


> This shutter looks good man...my next pebble in my collection......and so does this another movie *A tale of two Sisters*............seems to be a very decent psychological horror/thriller........man I love these kinda of movies....anybody seen this one......



Hey u will need a lot of interpretation and some figurative analysis for *A Tale of Two Sisters*. This movie is beautiful and horrifying at the same time, best psychological horror IMO, the second one that comes close to it is *Jacob's Ladder*.

Another recommendation could be *Odishon*  -  one scene in this movie will haunt u throughout the life.

If u are into Serial Killer mysteries then *Memories of Murder* is must watch for you. I assure u on this, it will live up to the must watch list of yours.

I have seen all 4 in Saw series, but the first one was just mind blowing, the last scene was the scorer. Other parts had somewhat predictable twists and similar ones. Though I enjoyed them too 


More movies with twist(surprise) endings:

Jacob's Ladder
A Tale of Two Sisters
Perfect Blue (its a Japanese Anime)
Mullholand Dr. (Lynch's masterpiece)
Sublime
Atonement (a small twist)
+ more


Inspiring movies:

The Elephant Man
Hotel Rwanda
Seven samurai
The Pursuit of Happyness
Anand
Cast Away
Gladiator
Marathon
The Shawshank Redemption
Swades
A Very Long Engagement
Guru
+more

Natural funny boners:

The Gods Must Be crazy 1, 2
My Little Bride
+ more1


----------



## xbonez (Mar 14, 2008)

after reading numerous recommendations for Shawshank Redemption, i finally saw it today....awesome movie...definitely worth a watch


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2008)

I have seen many people recommending the movie shutter. It doesn't matter whether its in other language. But can someone tell me where they watched the movie?


----------



## MiNiMaL_sAnItY (Mar 14, 2008)

If you havent seen it yet, see 'primer'. The best intelligent sci-fi movie since '2001:A space odyssey'.

You might not understand on first viewing, but trust me, its worth it!


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 14, 2008)

> I have seen many people recommending the movie shutter. It doesn't matter whether its in other language. But can someone tell me where they watched the movie?


bhai ajay.. "torrents" naam ki ek chidiya hoti hai ..wohi se dekhi  
for more srch in digiti forum

@off topic: can somebody PM me if they have got correct shutter subtitles


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 14, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I have seen many people recommending the movie shutter. It doesn't matter whether its in other language. But can someone tell me where they watched the movie?


Where? I'm pretty sure none of us saw an Indian theatrical release.Nor did it have any DVD being released out here.So I have to assume,like me,most of the others got it from the obvious choice. 

@esumit: Did you try www.opensubtitles.org ?


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

Just watched The Negotiator...good movie


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> There is currently only version that I know had came out & that would be the Thai one.The english one is due for release on 21st March in North America.Trust me,watch this movie in a dark room with a headphone & it would really be scary.I also need to watch one missed call which seems to be interesting.Much on the lines of a movie which I saw earlier,When a Stranger Calls.Camilla Bell *DROOOL*.
> 
> PS: Sam just call me Allwyn or Ally.Will save you time.



Ok will call you Ally if its ok with you. Shutter has made me excited......trying to get it from the obvious choice.....



T159 said:


> Hey u will need a lot of interpretation and some figurative analysis for *A Tale of Two Sisters*. This movie is beautiful and horrifying at the same time, best psychological horror IMO, the second one that comes close to it is *Jacob's Ladder*.
> 
> Another recommendation could be *Odishon*  -  one scene in this movie will haunt u throughout the life.
> 
> ...



T159 suddenly you have given me 4 movie to look for, wow, other wise I have seen every single movie discuessed on this thread till now. Including shutter I now have 5 movies to look forward to .......boys m gonna be busy looking out for these from the only trustable resource.......*A tale of two sisters* is the vry first one I am looking forward to,......


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay here are some english movies which you can see .As usual -Some may like it while some may hate it-


*.:: English Movies::.*
*-----------------------------------*
*Romance:*
*(1) Mitr-My Friend[2002]  IMDB*

  -The Indie movie portrays a typical Indian Gal marrying a blue collar guy undergoing Western-ism in her family ,her family members are not gelling with her .Later she embraces net-ism. Here she meets a guy who helps her out to evade her troubles. Who is this guy???  

  --A Family movie for adults [The issues are complex for kids to luv it...not raunchy] which will keep the Family in good spirit. If Mums watch Kyun Ki get them to watch this 

*^Mums who are mum to the ways of her fellow inmate’s .A must Watch ^*

*(2) One night with the King[2006] IMDB *

*-*"One Night With The King" chronicles the life of the young Jewish girl, Hadassah, who goes on to become the Biblical Esther, the Queen of Persia, and saves the Jewish nation from annihilation at the hands of its arch enemy while winning the heart of the fiercely handsome King Xerxes.
  --The Movie is all about the recognition of love with a massive dose of religion 
*^Lovelorn & History aficionado will like the movie ^*
*------------------------------------*
*Fun / Entertainers:*

*(1) Thief Lord[2006] IMDB*

  - A tale about two young boys, Prosper and Bo, who flee to Venice after being orphaned and dumped in the care of a cruel auntie. Hiding in the canals and alleyways of the city, the boys are befriended by a gang of young urchins and their enigmatic leader, the Thief Lord. From their home base of an old cinema theater, the children steal from the rich to support themselves and soon capture the interest of a bumbling detective. However, a greater threat to the children is something from a forgotten past-- a beautiful magical treasure with the power to spin time itself.
  --Movie for kids--nice one too—Some may & some may not like it
*^ Kid movie which will make u dream that U are the character Thief Lord ^*
*------------------------------------*
*Classic/Documentary:*

*(1) Lion of the Desert [1981] IMDB *
  -Tells the story of Omar Mukhtar, who essayed a great role against Italian dictator Mussolini of WWI in the Libya Conquest 
  --Though a Financial Disaster, was known for the portrayal of Quinn in the lead role
*^A War Documentary^*
*-------------------------------------*
*Thrillers:*

*(1) Identity [2003]  IMDB*

  - Strangers from all different walks of life: a limo driver escorting a movie star, parents with a young son, a cop transporting a convict, a prostitute, a young couple, and a motel manager are caught up in a nasty rainstorm, stuck at a motel in desolate Nevada. Soon they realize they may be at the motel for another reason when one by one, people start getting killed off. As tensions flare and fingers are pointed, they have to get to the bottom of why they're there. Meanwhile in an undisclosed location, a psychiatrist is trying to prove the innocence of a man accused of murder in an eleventh hour trial. How these two through-lines are related can only be found in Identity

  --Caution: Strong dose of violence ,not suited for lil kids. It’s a thriller, Gore, vengeance, Psychotic stuff all rolled in one.
*^Edge of seat thriller Makes u wonder How him? at the end ^*

*(2) The January Man [1989] IMDB *

  - Nick and Frank Starkey were both policemen. A scandal forced Nick to leave the force, now a serial killer has driven the police to take him back. A web that includes Frank's wife, bribery, and corruption all are in the background as Nick tries to uncover the secret of where the killer will strike next, and finally must lay a trap without the police
  --A nice movie with all ingredients in perfect quantity .Smooth Flow .
*^A good time pass which will race you to the end ^*

*(3) Lucky number Slevin[2006]  IMDB*
  - In an airport waiting room, a man in a wheelchair tells a stranger a story about a fixed horse race in 1979 that resulted in a family's deaths. In Manhattan, two bookies and the son of a Mob boss die. A young man just out of the shower answers the door to a neighbor woman and explains that he's visiting, has had a bad week, including being mugged, and doesn't know where his pal, who lives there, is. The neighbor is chatty; she's a coroner. Two thugs arrive and, believing the visitor to be the guy who lives there, take him to see the boss with the dead son, who tells him to kill the son of his Mob rival.
  --Can’t explain. Just Watch it. Confusing like Memento but clearer after the initial Hiccups 
*^Another Memento ??.Just pay close attention to the movie^*

*(4) Mind Hunter[2004]  IMDB*
  - On a remote island, the FBI has a training program for their psychological profiling division, called "Mindhunters", used to track down serial killers. The training goes horribly wrong, however, when a group of seven young agents discover that one of them is a serial killer, and is setting about slaying the others.
  -- Its not a  masterpiece, just enjoy the movie. This movie is a fun high-adrenaline action movie /thriller. Suspense till the end 
*^A Movie which will make u wonder as to Who? ^*

*(5) The Constant Gardener[2005]  IMDB*
  - Justin Quayle, a mild, low-level diplomat and a constant gardener, must investigate his wife's death, their relationship, and his own heart. In flashbacks, we see them meet, marry, and fall in love; we follow her in the teeming streets and clinics of Nairobi, usually accompanying, a Black doctor with whom she spent the night before her murder, and who, after robbers, is the prime suspect. In his own investigation, Justin must not quail as he faces his memories, his colleagues, local police, hired thugs, and a nasty corporate CEO. The end was Heart rendering . 
  --I loved the Soundtrack[African …Some will get bored in the middle otherwise pretty neat... best-selling John le Carré novel & City Of God Director ….What else.Prepare to be confused whether it is a romance or Political or Thriller genre 
*^A classic which will keep u in the edge ^*

*(6) The Fountain [2006]  **IMDB*
  - Three stories - one each from the past, present, and future - about men in pursuit of eternity with their love. A conquistador in Mayan country searches for the tree of life to free his captive queen; a medical researcher, working with various trees, looks for a cure that will save his dying wife; a space traveler, traveling with an aged tree encapsulated within a bubble, moves toward a dying star that's wrapped in a nebula; he seeks eternity with his love. The stories intersect and parallel; the quests fail and succeed.
  --Some may like & some may not like this movie. Requires Patience & Concentration
*^Simply Stunning movie , matched wits^*
  --------------------------------
Source: My Mind [Dont google it for u wont find the contents]

Another Update on Foreign Movies which you can see .
As usual 
-Some may like it while some may hate it-

*.::Foreign Language Movies::.*

*Love/Romance :*

*(1) Jeux d'Enfants[ 2003 ][Fr]  IMDB*
  - As adults, best friends Julien and Sophie continue the odd game they started as children a fearless competition to outdo one another with daring and outrageous stunts. While they often act out to relieve one another's pain, their game might be a way to avoid the fact that they are truly meant for one another.
  --Might be of some interest to some who had childhood sweethearts. A must watch theatrical movie. Was recommended in film institutes in France.
*^A neat movie makes me say Love me if you dare ^*

*Fun/Entertainer :*

*(1) Taxi Series *

*Taxi 1[1998][Fr]  IMDB*
*Taxi 2[2000][Fr]  IMDB*
*Taxi 3[2003][Fr]  IMDB*
  -The 1st movie is the original of Queen Latifah starrer by the same name in [2004].
  Am not writing reviews for it

  --Overall a good movie. Some may not like part 3 since the first 2 parts are carefree driving while the former has some frustrating issues of parenthood is injected into it.
*^Entertainers which will keep you in good Mood all along^*

*Realization/Revelation :*

*(1) Diarios de motocicleta a.k.a The Motorcycle Diaries [2004] [Spa] IMDB *


- The Motorcycle Diaries" is based on the journals of Che Guevara, leader of the Cuban Revolution. In his memoirs, Guevara recounts adventures he, and best friend Alberto Granado, had while crossing South America by motorcycle in the early 1950s
  -- Simply superb…U can call it a documentary too
*^A movie which one has to watch in their lifetime^*

*Thrillers:*

*(1) 23[1998][Ger]  IMDB*
  - The movie's plot is based on the true story of a group of young computer hackers from Hannover,  Germany. In the late 1980s the orphaned Karl Koch invests his heritage in a flat and a home computer. At first he dials up to bulletin boards to discuss conspiracy theories inspired by his favorite novel, R.A. Wilson's "Illuminatus", but soon he and his friend David start breaking into government and military computers. Pepe, one of Karl's rather criminal acquaintances senses that there is money in computer cracking - he travels to east Berlin and tries to contact the KGB

  --Movie which bulges in the middle making it boring. Nonetheless it’s a hacker kind of movie which u guys might like.
*^Time pass movie ^ *

*(2) Pan's Labyrinth[2006][Spa]  IMDB*
  - In 1944 fascist Spain, a girl, fascinated with fairy-tales, is sent along with her pregnant mother to live with her new stepfather, a ruthless captain of the Spanish army. During the night, she meets a fairy who takes her to an old faun in the center of the labyrinth. He tells her she's a princess, but must prove her royalty by surviving three gruesome tasks. If she fails, she will never prove herself to be the the true princess and will never see her real father, the king, again.
  --A Kid movie which you might like. If u are *the adult* then skip it 
  ^Fantasy at its best^

*Horror:*
  Okay eyes might widen or get sleepy. I don’t like the zombie kind of horrors. Here is one mild horror type..I stress mild horror 


*(1) Espinazo del diablo, El  a.k.aThe Devil's Backbone  [2001][Spa]IMDB*
  -Story of revenge, friendship is embedded in this movie. Carlos never feels completely comfortable in his new environment , the presence of a ghost, one of the former occupants of the orphanage named Santi & his encounter with caretaker. Find out the mix’n match
  --The movie has one ghost of a little boy….so don’t get too afraid. Those who reek in horror fested movies, stay away. Others can watch it. People tend to get sympathized with the ghost.
*^No Gore. No Blood. Yet Scary^*

 Source: My Mind [Dont google it for u wont find the contents]


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

^nice list, many of them are unseen, guess i got a long list to watch


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Could someone recommend a nice rom-com Like Heartbreak Kid ?

Man what an awesome movie. Watch if you haven't.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 15, 2008)

> *(2) Pan's Labyrinth[2006][Spa]  IMDB*
> - In 1944 fascist Spain, a girl, fascinated with fairy-tales, is sent along with her pregnant mother to live with her new stepfather, a ruthless captain of the Spanish army. During the night, she meets a fairy who takes her to an old faun in the center of the labyrinth. He tells her she's a princess, but must prove her royalty by surviving three gruesome tasks. If she fails, she will never prove herself to be the the true princess and will never see her real father, the king, again.
> --A Kid movie which you might like. If u are *the adult* then skip it
> ^Fantasy at its best^



naa,its a awesome movie just cuz of how reality and fantasy are mixed and I dont know what else to say ,*Must watch for everyone*.


gunna get some of the movies from the list(motorcycle diaries looks cool).


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> naa,its a awesome movie just cuz of how reality and fantasy are mixed and I dont know what else to say ,*Must watch for everyone*.
> 
> 
> gunna get some of the movies from the list(motorcycle diaries looks cool).



actually its a fairy tale for grown ups, i liked it very much. 

Ending was sweet though i felt lonely at the end, hope she shouldn't have transcended to another realm, must have stayed. I jus tdont like the story to ever end.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 15, 2008)

> Lion of the Desert [1981]



Saw it. Good movie.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^nice list, many of them are unseen, guess i got a long list to watch



Am happy that u got a set of movies.Also do u find the writeup useful .Please tell me ...I can update myself ,so when i come back will have a lot to share.

Regards

ArZuNeOs


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

^^let them be listed here 

Btw just watched a French movie *Banlieue 13* (My Rating:*7.6*/10) (Awesome portrayal of free running, subtle twist, a one timer must watch, though subtitles were bad still the action was engrossing)

Its slightly in the line of *Transporter* and *Ong Bak* with a French touch. Watch it for some good action with not so deep plot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Could someone recommend a nice rom-com Like Heartbreak Kid ?
> 
> Man what an awesome movie. Watch if you haven't.


Try Dan In Real Life.Pretty good one too.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 15, 2008)

Just saw Run Lola Run. NICE movie


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Mar 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> A good cry movie, where I almost burst out into tears like an old lady who lost her walking stick, was _Eight Below_. Those poor dogs. If it weren't for my brothers being around at the time, I would surely have let go...



Just watched *Eight Below* and i must say, i cried like a baby seeing the dogs! Its a must watch if u guys are dog lovers!

@ goobimama, anymore movies wid a similar genre, involving dogs?


----------



## techtronic (Mar 16, 2008)

*@kalpik - Did you watch it in HD ? 
*


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

*De,Griezelbus *
(German)
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruesome_School_Trip
a kids film (may be!) watched just now in world movies with subtitles  MPEG4 transmission quality rocks in *SUN DTH*!


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 16, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Just watched *Eight Below* and i must say, i cried like a baby seeing the dogs! Its a must watch if u guys are dog lovers!
> 
> @ goobimama, anymore movies wid a similar genre, involving dogs?



Doggie Movies I love them to the core

Beethoven
Beethoven's second
Beethoven's Third
K-9
AirBuddies
Snow Buddies
101-Dalmations
102-Dalmations
Snow Dogs

I think U should be satisfied with this



praka123 said:


> *De,Griezelbus *
> (German)
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruesome_School_Trip
> a kids film (may be!) watched just now in world movies with subtitles  MPEG4 transmission quality rocks in *SUN DTH*!



OK ....another movie Thanks a lot praka


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Just watched *Eight Below* and i must say, i cried like a baby seeing the dogs! Its a must watch if u guys are dog lovers!
> 
> @ goobimama, anymore movies wid a similar genre, involving dogs?


I hate dogs.


----------



## eggman (Mar 16, 2008)

*THE PIANIST*
Amazing film!!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ Seriously man? The Pianist? You are recommending it? I mean, who here doesn't know that the pianist is an awesome film? It's like the 11th commandment that the pianist is an awesome film. 

And if there is someone who doesn't think so, he should be thrown off the balcony just like that old dude was thrown in the movie. (I found that scene hilarious btw!)


----------



## eggman (Mar 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Seriously man? The Pianist? You are recommending it? I mean, who here doesn't know that the pianist is an awesome film? It's like the 11th commandment that the pianist is an awesome film.
> 
> And if there is someone who doesn't think so, he should be thrown off the balcony just like that old dude was thrown in the movie. (I found that scene hilarious btw!)



*Pianist* Isn't *Titanic* For One Thing.
And I saw it now, So I am recommending it now!!
People are  recommending obvious films like *Godfather* or *Schindler's list*, but it's not that I will go and say, Oh it's godfather, #1 in IMDB...and you're recommending it? No. 
The thread is about _Must See_ films, not about unknown , buried in the desert great films.
So what if everyone knows its a great film. It still is a Great film, and I will recommend it.And trust me, not everyone knows about it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Doggie Movies I love them to the core
> 
> Beethoven
> Beethoven's second
> ...


You missed out on See Spot Run.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 16, 2008)

*Beowulf*
Genre: Epic, Adventure, Action, Romance. 
Rating: 8/10. 

Really nice animated movie. Worth a watch.



eggman said:


> *Pianist* Isn't *Titanic* For One Thing.
> And I saw it now, So I am recommending it now!!
> People are  recommending obvious films like *Godfather* or *Schindler's list*, but it's not that I will go and say, Oh it's godfather, #1 in IMDB...and you're recommending it? No.
> The thread is about _Must See_ films, not about unknown , buried in the desert great films.
> So what if everyone knows its a great film. It still is a Great film, and I will recommend it.And trust me, not everyone knows about it.



+1. @goobi, _don't force your opinion. _


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 16, 2008)

Watched The Prestige yesterday.. really nice movie, a must watch...!

IMDB link

My Review


----------



## xbonez (Mar 16, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Just watched *Eight Below* and i must say, i cried like a baby seeing the dogs! Its a must watch if u guys are dog lovers!



i've seen Eight Below and loved it, but its only gud for kids. the way that the dogs get food for the injured one etc. all BS.....personal survival is an animal's top instinct. under such sitautions, what would have happened in reality is that the dogs would have kiled each other to keep their stomachs full. as repulsive as it may sound, thats nature.



goobimama said:


> ^^ Seriously man? The Pianist? You are recommending it? I mean, who here doesn't know that the pianist is an awesome film? It's like the 11th commandment that the pianist is an awesome film.
> 
> And if there is someone who doesn't think so, he should be thrown off the balcony just like that old dude was thrown in the movie. (I found that scene hilarious btw!)



whoops!! gotta stay away from goobi. well, atleast now i know the pianist is worth watching


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2008)

eggman said:


> People are  recommending obvious films like *Godfather* or *Schindler's list*, but it's not that I will go and say, Oh it's godfather, #1 in IMDB...and you're recommending it? No.
> The thread is about _Must See_ films, not about unknown , buried in the desert great films.



lol!! that was funny.......I agree Pianist is not THAT common....... neither its for the common masses. These kinda of movies have its specific audience....... I presume if you like Pianist you should watch *The English Patient* if you havent already seen it......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok finally sat down & caught up with Stephen King's The Mist.I am impressed.By the way the movie was crafted & acted well I have to give it a 8/10.The only thing which got a bit messed up was the climax which I am guessing is a plague which has spread among good Hollywood movies recently.It's not the best in visual effects but trust me the performance of the actors are really commendable.Worth a watch.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 16, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Could someone recommend a nice rom-com Like Heartbreak Kid ?



Anyone?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2008)

Just finished *Hitman*, surprisingly not a bad movie, action is decent not unnecessarily stuffed up, style is very much like Bourn series.......once worth I might say.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 16, 2008)

*Enchanted*

mind blowing..disney rocks...peaple here who havent seen it yet..see it as soon as possible..its not always that u get to see such flms..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 16, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Just watched *Eight Below* and i must say, i cried like a baby seeing the dogs! Its a must watch if u guys are dog lovers!
> 
> @ goobimama, anymore movies wid a similar genre, involving dogs?



I really loved Eight Below! It was really nice and touching movie!


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 16, 2008)

National Treasure : Book Of Secrets
Good Luck Chuck
3 10 To Yuma


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I presume if you like Pianist you should watch *The English Patient* if you havent already seen it......



not every will like it, but i love it more than Titanic(well...to say Titanic was not that good) .

Desert panorama and performances by Ralph and Kristen were amazing, Juliette Binoche, Naveen Andrews were too an added factor.

Last scene and the letter by Katharine made me cry. I had to watch it two times to link all things together


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 16, 2008)

@clmlbx-are u out of ur freakin mind?? :O

good luck chuck is nothing less than a cut down bf..

the plot in short-

theres a guy named chuck and if u sleep with this guy the next guy you date shall be ur husband...and evryun goes bam bamm for tht...


----------



## eggman (Mar 16, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> National Treasure : Book Of Secrets
> Good Luck Chuck



Kya bol rahe ho bhaiya...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 16, 2008)

^^it aint tht bad, is it? it was a good time pass movie...n moreover jessica alba's in it


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

just watched *Dancer in The Dark* (My Rating:*8.3*/10) (If u want a nice tear jerker filled with with most purest kind of human emotions then watch this)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> not every will like it, but i love it more than Titanic(well...to say Titanic was not that good) .
> 
> Desert panorama and performances by Ralph and Kristen were amazing, Juliette Binoche, Naveen Andrews were too an added factor.
> 
> Last scene and the letter by Katharine made me cry. I had to watch it two times to link all things together



you are right "The english patient" is a complex movie, and it has a slow steady pace......not for every one......if you liked it I would like to recomend 
*The Constant Gardener*. If you havent seen it already........Again a slow paced movie portraying some heavily human emotions.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

^^I kinda remember this movie but forgot the name, thnx for reminding me, will watch it by this week 

Btw will it worth watching 28 Days Later, considering I hav seen 28 Weeks Later ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> just watched *Dancer in The Dark* (My Rating:*8.3*/10) (If u want a nice tear jerker filled with with most purest kind of human emotions then watch this)



wow man what a movie, T159 you got some tast in to serious cinema. My few other recomendations for you........plz do watch them if you havent seen them already....

*The Basketball Diaries* 

*Requiem for a Dream* 

The theme of both the movies is same....... but very different treatment and powerfull performances......strong and dark movies I must say. Hits you just like Dancer in the dark....



T159 said:


> ^^I kinda remember this movie but forgot the name, thnx for reminding me, will watch it by this week
> 
> Btw will it worth watching 28 Days Later, considering I hav seen 28 Weeks Later ?




mmmmm I would say ...watch if you have nothing else to watch.....its not better than "28 weeks later".......but is good time pass....


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> My few other recomendations for you........plz do watch them if you havent seen them already....
> 
> *The Basketball Diaries*
> 
> ...


I have already seen *Requiem For A Dream* , one of the movies that hit u hard, surely a depressing one but  a must watch. Addiction of any kinda hurts eventually.
*
The Basketball Diaries* is already in my wish list


----------



## techtronic (Mar 17, 2008)

After watching *TMNT in 1080p,*now started watching *Happy Feet in 1080p*.
I heard *I am Legend* has an alternate ending other than the theatrical ending.
Did you guys/gals know this ?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

TMNT! That's a real crappy movie! Wasted 4.3Gigs on that.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 17, 2008)

techtronic said:


> After watching *TMNT in 1080p,*now started watching *Happy Feet in 1080p*.
> I heard *I am Legend* has an alternate ending other than the theatrical ending.
> Did you guys/gals know this ?




tech have you seen *Surfs Up*, its far better then Happy feet. I mean happy feet as a stand alone is a good movie but when you see surfs up, it comes out to be better........giv it a try man if you havent already seen it..........


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

I love Penguins. Ever since I watched *The March of the Penguins* (La Marche de l'empereur); I started loving these cute birds.  

IMO, *Happy Feet* is better than *Surf's Up*.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 17, 2008)

^^
+1 for the Movie Happy Feet

Grudge How are u man
Damn this thing is really slow GPRS is convenient but cumbersome


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2008)

techtronic said:


> After watching *TMNT in 1080p,*now started watching *Happy Feet in 1080p*.
> I heard *I am Legend* has an alternate ending other than the theatrical ending.
> Did you guys/gals know this ?


Hell Yeah! That's why I am gunning for both the HD versions. 

Will start watching Mission Impossible II in full 1080p tomorrow probably.Boy this was one hell of a action movie.

Also was able to watch The Orphanage yesterday.Decent movie.A bit over rated but fair enough.This is probably the first spanish movie that I have seen.


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 17, 2008)

techtronic said:


> I heard *I am Legend* has an alternate ending other than the theatrical ending.




Yeah ! There is an alternative ending where those Zombies suddenly show a change of heart and leave Will Smith. Try to find it on the internet.....


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how is *Atonement*?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

I hate those penguins! I just can't like them. I got sick during that happy feet movie. HD or no HD, I can't take penguins anymore. 

@thirdeye: I will tell you by tomorrow


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2008)

Arey Goobimama suggest some nice thriller movies yaar! drgrudge you know of some nice edge of the seat thrillers? How is Hulk? I heard the movie is good with good SFX?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 17, 2008)

^You can watch:

Departed
No Country For Old Men


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 17, 2008)

^^departed -9\10.

no country for old men-3\10,it sucked.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Mar 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> no country for old men-3\10,it sucked.



+1

I dont really understand as to how these oscars are given! Just watched *michael clayton*, coz it won an award..! but i was really disappointed with the plot. 

when his car blasts, he throws in his wallet, cell into the car and they conclude he's dead!!  DUH!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

Clayton was a total disappointment. I liked No Country though (even with it's non-ending). 

@Devil: Are those negative ratings that you've given or just a hyphen?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 17, 2008)

^Hyphen


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone know about the 1408 alternate ending? In the one i saw, John Cusack dies in the end.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 17, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> ^Hyphen


yep.

pulp fiction-I dunno why it is rated so high,I mean its pretty good and dialogues are awesome but I found myself comparing it with crash(multi-story plot) and found crash much-much better.Quentin Tarantino effect I guess.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

You should not see No Country as a Thriller. It's Drama.  The thriller was a part of the character development.  Don't except cheap thrills though. It's a amazing movie. 

I'll be happy as a school girl (or goobi around his iPod) if Hollywood makes flicks like *No Country for Old Men* and *Into the Wild*. I love serious **** dramas.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 17, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Does anyone know about the 1408 alternate ending? In the one i saw, John Cusack dies in the end.



1408 Excellent horror movie. I didn't even know that it has alternate ending. 
Will watch and tell.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> You should not see No Country as a Thriller. It's Drama.  The thriller was a part of the character development.  Don't except cheap thrills though. It's a amazing movie.
> 
> I'll be happy as a school girl (or goobi around his iPod) if Hollywood makes flicks like *No Country for Old Men* and *Into the Wild*. I love serious **** dramas.




Arey yaar you didn't give me any suggestions on some thriller movies?


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Arey yaar you didn't give me any suggestions on some thriller movies?



*Vacancy* nice thriller
*28 weeks later* (u will forget the RE crap, this is pure adrenaline rush, characters are well drawn)
*Crank* (dont think just be the part of it)
*The Italian Job* (Witty tricks can beat bullets)




Third Eye said:


> Can anyone tell me how is *Atonement*?


nice movie...nice cinematography...though a bit ordinary score
u will remember this movie


----------



## napster007 (Mar 17, 2008)

*The condemned* - 10/10  one hell of a movie with mind blowing soundtracks


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Arey yaar you didn't give me any suggestions on some thriller movies?


My brain is little inactive (I'm not feeling well for the past 3-4 days due to fever).


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

^^get well soon 

btw good siggy


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 17, 2008)

any views on Brokeback Mountain? 
just feel like making sure i'm not gonna waste time on a gay movie


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

^^thats on my "to watch" list
presumably its a sad movie


----------



## techtronic (Mar 17, 2008)

*I liked TMNT a lot esp in HD. Surf's Up I am planning to download HD soon.
*


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^thats on my "to watch" list
> presumably its a sad movie



its gonna be aired tonight bud.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> its gonna be aired tonight bud.


Do tell me your view


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> any views on Brokeback Mountain?
> just feel like making sure i'm not gonna waste time on a gay movie


I also thought Brokeback is a Gay movie but it's a beautiful movie. It's a heart warming love story. 

The best movie I've watched in 2005. 

9.5/10 



@T159, 
Thanks. 



techtronic said:


> *I liked TMNT a lot esp in HD. Surf's Up I am planning to download HD soon.
> *


How much times should we tell you. This is your *final* warning. I'm booting you permanently (with IP bans) if I see you posting like this.


----------



## eggman (Mar 17, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Can anyone tell me how is *Atonement*?



The acting, score and theme all are very good! Special the score, amazing!
However the pace is very very slow, specially after 50 minutes.But once watchable, but over hyped as Hell!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

^^score was mediocre, except for that typewriter tapping (i liked it especially)

Hope u havent listened to The English Patient score, the score at the ending (where both are at sea shore) was alike.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2008)

the ending was good, but whole movie was so slow that i slept for 20 20 minutes in-between. well once watchable.. the pirate babe looks very weak for the movie


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Does anyone know about the 1408 alternate ending? In the one i saw, John Cusack dies in the end.



Thanks for letting us know, you saved me from watching it........."#@#%$^&!"
T159, have you seen this one, is it still worth watching, considering now we know the ending.........it got some very good reviews........



T159 said:


> *Crank* (dont think just be the part of it)



Crank, ........one wierd movie man, but fully enjoyble, one question, do you think that sex scene, in full public could have been avioded or probably could have shot in a different manner. it made me a bit yuck in contex of the movie......


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 18, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I also thought Brokeback is a Gay movie but it's a beautiful movie. It's a heart warming love story.
> 
> The best movie I've watched in 2005.
> 
> 9.5/10



thanks for the reply mate, appreciate it.


@T159, the movie was beautiful, undescribable and one of a kind love story. Worth a watch for sure.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Thanks for letting us know, you saved me from watching it.........
> T159, have you seen this one, is it still worth watching, considering now we know the ending.........it got some very good reviews........
> 
> 
> ...


havent seen 1408, cant say anything

Yup the sex scene was awkward but then when u r left with last hours of ur life its quite possible, beside u dont want to miss the other parts just cuz of one scene that can be skipped. The movie was enjoyable, if u are bored with a listless day, get some adrenaline rush 



The Outsider said:


> @T159, the movie was beautiful, undescribable and one of a kind love story. Worth a watch for sure.


thnx for the take, will watch it , possibly this week.
This week is hefty for me, lots of work to do


----------



## techtronic (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ 1408 is a superb movie buddy. Definitely worth a watch
*@grudge* - This wont happen in future


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> How much times should we tell you. This is your *final* warning. I'm booting you permanently (with IP bans) if I see you posting like this.




Just out of curiosity and with no hard feelings I would like to knw if there is any such rule that we cant even mention that we are downloading. Its not that he has given any reference or link, all that he said was he is downloading HD (saying m downloading content off the net shouldnt be objectional), is that violating the rule......if it is I would like to have the link to the rule page mentioninhg the same. You know so that I also am carefull in future while posting.........Cheers n Peace...



techtronic said:


> ^^ 1408 is a superb movie buddy. Definitely worth a watch



even if I know the end now?? ...thanks to pushkaraj,,,....................,or is it like knowing John Cusk dies at the end does not make much of a difference.......


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone who watched Shutter here? Are there any those kind of scenes in that movie? I was planning to watch the movie with my parents? Is it ok?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> anyone who watched Shutter here? Are there any those kind of scenes in that movie? I was planning to watch the movie with my parents? Is it ok?



Just finished Shutter.....There is only one scene which can be objectionable, other wise the movie runs safe. BTW shutter was ok for me, not because of the movie itself, but the style of horror is very much like Grudge. And I have seen both Grude I and II and so Shutter was not very much new for me in the style of Horror it presented.

Anybody seen *30 Days of Night*. It belongs to vampire genre but the reviews say "its different and has more edge of the seat moments........" then any other Vampire classics in the past.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Just out of curiosity and with no hard feelings I would like to knw if there is any such rule that we cant even mention that we are downloading. Its not that he has given any reference or link, all that he said was he is downloading HD (saying m downloading content off the net shouldnt be objectional), is that violating the rule......if it is I would like to have the link to the rule page mentioninhg the same. You know so that I also am carefull in future while posting.........Cheers n Peace...


Same here.Not that it concerns me a lot but just wanted to know how does it promote piracy? None of them have actually provided any direct means of getting the content.Anyway just clear it out that how far does the rule stretch so that it's clear once & for all.

@Sam: 30 Days Of Night is a average movie IMO.The location & the sound effects are good but the overall feel is OK.The story is just a wee bit different compared to other Vampire films.I would rather prefer watching Dracula 2:The Assencion over it.Watch The Mist if you have time.It's a far better movie compared to 30 Days of Night.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 18, 2008)

What the Mods/admins decide is not for you to discuss. The word of the mods are final. If you have an issue, you PM us not discuss here.  


techronic clearly meant he's going to d/l Surf's Up. "Surf's Up I am planning to download HD soon." 

Just for some of our 'curious' and 'concerned' friends: 


			
				Raaabo said:
			
		

> I thought this is a thread to talk about which movies are good? *We do NOT want to know how you got your movies and what you're "downloading"*
> 
> Thread will be deleted if such nonsense continues.


*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=735198&postcount=1077


Hope I've made myself clear.  'Curious' and 'concerned' friends needn't bother to discuss this. I'll delete all the off topic posts after this...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2008)

AFA 30 days of night is concerned....dropped the idea....going for "*The Mist*" lets see how that comes out to be.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone seen gods must be crazy??..liked it..i for a matter of fact thought it was crap..esp the first few scenes


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> anyone seen gods must be crazy??..liked it..i for a matter of fact thought it was crap..esp the first few scenes


both parts are classic natural funny boners, i liked them all, especially the 2nd part

Do consider watching *Austin Powers* series, they are damn funny, no delebrate attempt to make u laugh.

Watched *Airplane !* IMO it was pretty bland, desperate attempt to make u laugh


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

Just watched 30 days of Night. Its a good vampire movie, but I'm not into that kind of stuff. Nice ending. Nothing beats Blade though


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys i recently got this comedy flick - The Gods Must Be Crazy 1.
Howz the movie .Can I see with my family ? I mean is content right enuf ?
Also is part 2 worth watching


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ Yeah. It's quite a family movie. If you like Part 1, then watch part 2.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^ any more good family comidies...?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 18, 2008)

yea the asutin power series rocks...and for comedy you can also try *heathers*..a classic teen flick..


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 18, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> yea the asutin power series rocks...and for comedy you can also try *heathers*..a classic teen flick..


Seen all these. any other


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> Hey guys i recently got this comedy flick - The Gods Must Be Crazy 1.
> Howz the movie .Can I see with my family ? I mean is content right enuf ?
> Also is part 2 worth watching


watch it, a clean movie
 i sitill remember the scene(god must be crazy 2) in which that marsupial bites his boot and then persuades him till it fells down due to exhaustion



amd64_man2005 said:


> yea the asutin power series rocks...and for comedy you can also try *heathers*..a classic teen flick..


thnx, seems a good flick 

Quote:
thats was friggin hilarious

*Dr. Evil:* Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to my submarine lair. It's long, hard and full of seamen!
[Laughs, then notices he isn't getting any laughs from his submarine crew]
*Dr. Evil:* No? Nothing? Not even a titter? Tough sub...
-----------------------------------------------
[after being struck in the groin by a meteor prop]
*Dr. Evil:* All right, let me find my balls, for God's sakes. 1, 2... and 3, okay; I'm okay.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 18, 2008)

*The Truman Show
Bedazzled(liz hurley)
Borat(must watch)
Hot fuzz
*


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2008)

^^seen
Bedazzled (Raoul spoils every wish )
Borat (happy time )


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Just finished Shutter.....There is only one scene which can be objectionable, other wise the movie runs safe. BTW shutter was ok for me, not because of the movie itself, but the style of horror is very much like Grudge. And I have seen both Grude I and II and so Shutter was not very much new for me in the style of Horror it presented.
> 
> Anybody seen *30 Days of Night*. It belongs to vampire genre but the reviews say "its different and has more edge of the seat moments........" then any other Vampire classics in the past.



Dude can you give me more details? Does the scene involve Nudity? Kiss is ok!  I need to know coz I may watch it with my parents!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Dude can you give me more details? Does the scene involve Nudity? Kiss is ok!  I need to know coz I may watch it with my parents!



Well the reason I did not explicitly told the scene was because its somewhat intricate to the Plot itself (though not that intrinsic). But still, If you want I can let you know......



Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^ any more good family comidies...?



Must watch for anybody who wants Family Comedy...

*1. Odd Couple 1 and 2* (One is hard to find, but its an awesome situational comedy)
*2. Cheaper by dozen*

and the all time hit, the very common *Liar Liar* for me its the best Jim Carry movie......absolutely Hilarious....



T159 said:


> ^^seen
> Bedazzled (Raoul spoils every wish )
> Borat (happy time )



Bedazzled was good, .there was one scene which really made me giggle for long..........when Branden Frazer says to the steward "Excuse me I do not speak spanish"....*in spanish* and then..........I am speaking spanish, I know spanish.......whola!!! ....hehe that was funny.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Well the reason I did not explicitly told the scene was because its somewhat intricate to the Plot itself (though not that intrinsic). But still, If you want I can let you know......
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Dude I know the story line so it's ok even if it has got something intrinsic to the plot. Just let me know about the scene.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Dude I know the story line so it's ok even if it has got something intrinsic to the plot. Just let me know about the scene.



Ok ..man I was just trying not to ruin the movie........its a rape scene, with no nudity though, but pumping action is shown for couple of minutes.......thats all.....

****If this hampered anybodys else movie experience...I apologize....******


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Dude can you give me more details? Does the scene involve Nudity? Kiss is ok!  I need to know coz I may watch it with my parents!


*SPOILER ALERT*
There is no full frontal nudity or partial nudity as well.I don't recollect any kissing scenes either.It's only a rape scene which occurs during a particular flashback seqeunce.This comes in when some of Natre's colleagues attempt a rape on her but no nudity in there as well.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Must watch for anybody who wants Family Comedy...
> 
> *2. Cheaper by dozen*
> 
> and the all time hit, the very common *Liar Liar* for me its the best Jim Carry movie......absolutely Hilarious....



Cheaper by the dozen is friggin' hilarious.The sequel is a _watch-once-and forget_ though.

And yeah Liar Liar rocks.

a few more comedies:
_You, Me and Dupree.
Wedding Crashers.
Just Like Heaven.
Monster-In-Law
The Pacifier.
Taxi._
_The Ocean's Trilogy_. etc.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 19, 2008)

Liar Liar is not very clean. Cheaper by dozen is nice and clean movie though.
But i suppose holly wood movies which are really good in there respective genre always have something objectionable especially in India


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> Liar Liar is not very clean. Cheaper by dozen is nice and clean movie though.
> But i suppose holly wood movies which are really good in there respective genre always have something objectionable especially in India



Whats so "Not clean" about Liar Liar?? The entire courtroom was just Hilarious, ROTF stuff.......

Few Best Parts...

DANA : With the Court's permission, I would like to play the tape.
FLETCHER(jim carry) : Your Honor, I object!
JUDGE :And why is that, Mr. Reid?
FLETCHER : (can't help himself) Because it's devastating to my case.....hehe

Another One

FLETCHER : Isn't it true that your relationship with my client is entirely platonic.
FLETCHER : I OBJECT your honer
JUDGE : surprised...To Your self!!!!.................hehe that was funny

Another One.....

FlETCHER : Would the Court be willing to grant me a short bathroom
break? 

JUDGE : can't it wait?

FlETCHER : DISSAPPOINTLY...yes it can.....

FlETCHER : But I have heared if you hold it, it can damage the postate gland making it very difficult to get an errection or even become aroused.

JUDGE : Is that true?

FlETCHER : It has to be.

JUDGE : well in that case I better take a break myself.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

> It's only a rape scene which occurs during a particular flashback seqeunce.


Rape scene! Is it anything as classy as a Shakti Kapoor rape scene?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Rape scene! Is it anything as classy as a Shakti Kapoor rape scene?


 
You said Classy? I hope you are not one of those Shakti Kapoor Fan!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> FlETCHER : Would the Court be willing to grant me a short bathroom
> break?
> 
> JUDGE : can't it wait?
> ...



Thanks mate I was looking for a comedy like this.. heheh... This dialogue alone makes me desperate to watch this one...
Any more like this ?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> Liar Liar is not very clean. Cheaper by dozen is nice and clean movie though.
> But i suppose holly wood movies which are really good in there respective genre always have something objectionable especially in India


 
I completely agree with you on this!



sam9s said:


> Ok ..man I was just trying not to ruin the movie........its a rape scene, with no nudity though, but pumping action is shown for couple of minutes.......thats all.....
> 
> ****If this hampered anybodys else movie experience...I apologize....******


 
I saw one scene where she gets in a lift and there is the hero along with friends. Does the scene follow after this one?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Rape scene! Is it anything as classy as a Shakti Kapoor rape scene?


You call that classy?  
Anyway sorry to disappoint but NO it's not as classy rape scene as that Shakti Kapoor one.This scene is more dramatic as Natre is being raped while her boyfriend is made to watch it & click photos of her being raped.



> Liar Liar is not very clean. Cheaper by dozen is nice and clean movie though.
> But i suppose holly wood movies which are really good in there respective genre always have something objectionable especially in India


It's very subjective as to what you find objectionable.Also depends on how you want to take that movie in a much more mature perspective.Something which you find objectionable might not be felt by someone else.At the end of the day it's just a movie & is meant for entertainment purpose only.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 19, 2008)

Carrey makes several references to u know wat in liar liar. Also some detailed talk on ..


----------



## MiNiMaL_sAnItY (Mar 19, 2008)

Watched the rambo series last week.

And I instantly grew a beard!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 19, 2008)

Godfather


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

mad max 2 ?  just saw in hindi dubbed in bindass movies


----------



## shantanu (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah madmax 2 english is great, there are scenes which are cut down in hindi version.. all parts of madmax are great

btw airport allparts and silence of the lambs are also good.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2008)

Ringu (original with Eng subs) which was later made in english as The Ring.
The original is more scary than the ring imo.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I saw one scene where she gets in a lift and there is the hero along with friends. Does the scene follow after this one?



Whats your point man, what r u getting at, what difference does that make.........anyway........... no its not after when they get in to the lift, Its at the very end, almost when the movie finishes.....



Quiz_Master said:


> Thanks mate I was looking for a comedy like this.. heheh... This dialogue alone makes me desperate to watch this one...
> Any more like this ?



Man you haven't watched Liar Liar, The dialogs when read this way loose 90% of the charm, watch how Jim Carry portrays them, he cant lie and so just watching his helplessness with those dialogs makes it absolutely hilarious..... Find Liar Liar and watch today and do report back with the experience....


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Whats your point man, what r u getting at, what difference does that make.........anyway........... no its not after when they get in to the lift, Its at the very end, almost when the movie finishes.....



Hey dude I'm really sorry that I bugged you all by asking about the scene! Thanks once again to all of you!


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like spoilers are on spree, just put a ***SPOILER*** before anything key to the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> Carrey makes several references to u know wat in liar liar. Also some detailed talk on ..



well well, if you talk about a 15-18 year old boy, I'd say yes probably; the movie cant be watched with the family (though I still differ), but if thats the case, one should stick to movies like Ice Age and Incredibles..........



ajayritik said:


> Hey dude I'm really sorry that I bugged you all by asking about the scene! Thanks once again to all of you!



welcome dude.......but I am still curious..??


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Whats your point man, what r u getting at, what difference does that make.........anyway........... no its not after when they get in to the lift, Its at the very end, almost when the movie finishes.....
> 
> 
> 
> Man you haven't watched Liar Liar, The dialogs when read this way loose 90% of the charm, watch how Jim Carry portrays them, he cant lie and so just watching his helplessness with those dialogs makes it absolutely hilarious..... Find Liar Liar and watch today and do report back with the experience....




Liar Liar was a good movie! It was nice to see Jim Carry in that role. But here in Bollywood they messed up the story and remade/copied into one bore of a movie.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> You call that classy?
> Anyway sorry to disappoint but NO it's not as classy rape scene as that Shakti Kapoor one.This scene is more dramatic as Natre is being raped while her boyfriend is made to watch it & click photos of her being raped.



Allwy I think what he meant, was that the Intensity and the seriousness of the Rape was a joke in context of the move (Which I don't think is true)...

BTW @Goobi have you seen *The Accused* Jody Foster........... if yes comment on THAT rape scene if no then try to find it and watch.....

For all others as well, if you want some hard hitting Rape investigation and court room drama, *The Accused* is a must watch. Powerful performance by Jody Foster.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 19, 2008)

@ajayritik, yeah.. it was "Kyonki main Jhooth Nahi Bolta".. right ??


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> looks like spoilers are on spree, just put a ***SPOILER*** before anything key to the movie.



You are right T159, My mistake should have included the spoiler warning......people do follow this is important while discussing movies...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Allwy I think what he meant, was that the Intensity and the seriousness of the Rape was a joke in context of the move (Which I don't think is true)...
> 
> BTW @Goobi have you seen *The Accused* Jody Foster........... if yes comment on THAT rape scene if no then try to find it and watch.....
> 
> For all others as well, if you want some hard hitting Rape investigation and court room drama, *The Accused* is a must watch. Powerful performance by Jody Foster.


I haven't seen that, but any good rape scene is worth being watched . Common people! Don't tell me you didn't find those rape scenes of(by) Shakti Kapoor hilarious! I feel sorry for him sometimes cause the stupid Hero always saves the girl right on time.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 20, 2008)

i have seen the accused ! the scene was terryfying.. and very real.. there was another scene in the movie when a guy sees jodie and does some action to give her trauma in a mall.. the movie was good..


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

@goobi
lol...definitely,  naheeeeeeeen...uparwale ke liye chhod do..lol that was funny, and then Shakti Kapoor reciprocates "Uparwale ke liye kaise chhod du ?" a brief moment later Sunny comes yelling.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 20, 2008)

^^lol,leaving shakti aside Ranjit was the ultimate rape king,his facial gestures were terrific and unlike shakti he usually ended up raping the <whoever> :0.Reminds me of khottey sikkey(one of the 3-4 hindi movies I can watch a million times).

sorry for being offtopic.


Ontopic:saw bachelor party2,sucked thoroughly except for some good pair of b00*s if you have the uncut version.Why do they even make movies?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

The ultimate scene though in any genre across the world has to be Rajnikant, shooting a single bullet, splitting it into two with his knife (hence killing two dakoos) and then using the knife to kill the third. Now that is world class!

Ontopic:
To whomsoever it may concern.
Do not miss out on Sin City. I'm sure many have watched it, but to those who haven't, it is one of my all time favourite movies. HD highly, oh so highly, recommended.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone seen malena ??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

During the time when the VCD was bought, I was a little underage to watch that kind of a film. Good thing you reminded me though, will take the time to catch up on hot Monica Bellucci


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> anyone seen malena ??


yep, good movie, kid's acting was awesome

ending was great



> Time has passed,and I have loved many women.
> And as they've held me close...
> and asked if I will remember them I've said, "Yes, I will remember you. "
> But the only one I've never forgotten is the one who never asked--Malena.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> anyone seen malena ??


DAM IT! I knew I should have concentrated on the movie as well.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I haven't seen that, but any good rape scene is worth being watched . Common people! Don't tell me you didn't find those rape scenes of(by) Shakti Kapoor hilarious! I feel sorry for him sometimes cause the stupid Hero always saves the girl right on time.



Boy The Accused rape scene is not at all enjoyable, its Very Real and Sickening. The camera angles and the environment created is terrifying accompanied with some morbid background score by Brad Fiedel (The Terminator) makes the scene formidable.

Another Shocking Rape scene was there in Oliver Stones

*Salvador* which was again an awesome movie.....



T159 said:


> yep, good movie, kid's acting was awesome
> 
> ending was great



Hows Malina..seems to be an emotional high dose...I avoided these kinda movies though...... I remember I watched *Lolita (1997)*, which gave me a peculiar kind of depression..... weird move was it.....1997 one was the remake of Stanley Kubrick's 1962 original (haven't seen that). I don't know from where did Kubrick get his ideas. Almost every second movie of his used to run in to controversy (I have seen half of his films). Another weird one under his belt is *Eyes Wide Shut*.........

Your comments people.........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2008)

^If you are asking about Malena then it's an amazing & very powerful movie.For some reason I have never been able to catch up with the full movie even though I have it lying around for a long time now.But the part till I have seen it,the performances are really awesome.If you ought to watch it then try getting the uncut version.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

@sam9s

Malena tries to elucidate the gruesome aftermath of war, how a beautiful women without husband (presumably killed in war) suffers from the lustful eyes of aborigines and other females jealousy. The story is told from a kids perspective who's at the verge of puberty.

If you can understand the real meaning of The English Patient then this movie will be another good scorer else u can only enjoy the graphical nudity in this movie.

IMO a must watch (not for kids)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> @sam9s
> 
> Malena tries to elucidate the gruesome aftermath of war, how a beautiful women without husband (presumably killed in war) suffers from the lustful eyes of aborigines and other females jealousy. The story is told from a kids perspective who's at the verge of puberty.
> 
> ...



mmm seems to be a must in the collection...IMDB review confirms that it would be an overdoze of strong emotions. Much that I enjoy and admire movies with strong emotional and physiological depth, I somehow tend to avoide them as well. You got to be in a completely different mode in order to enjoy these kinda of movies. Some movies really have a complex and weird emotions very difficult to comprehend. Movies like Lolita and *American Beauty*, are few examples.........There was another movie in the same league called *Farida*, I watched.....complex emotions. Neeway I am on a lookout for Malena now...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2008)

sam9s said:


> welcome dude.......but I am still curious..??


 

What are You are curious about  my friend? I wanted to be sure that I'm not embarassed watching the movie with my parents. I just scanned through the movie once but didnt want to watch the whole movie to find out where the scene was coz I would have lost interest and wouldnt find it so interesting when I watch it the second time.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2008)

sam9s said:


> mmm seems to be a must in the collection...IMDB review confirms that it would be an overdoze of strong emotions. Much that I enjoy and admire movies with strong emotional and physiological depth, I somehow tend to avoide them as well. You got to be in a completely different mode in order to enjoy these kinda of movies. Some movies really have a complex and weird emotions very difficult to comprehend. Movies like Lolita and *American Beauty*, are few examples.........There was another movie in the same league called *Farida*, I watched.....complex emotions. Neeway I am on a lookout for Malena now...


Try Once Were Warriors as well SAM.It's an excellent movie as well.Check the story on IMDB.I have to get that movie again.It's been a long time since I saw it but was very impressive.Highly recommended.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 20, 2008)

After reading so much comics by frank Miller , I finally watched *Frank Miller's Sin City*..
Awesome movie.. Lots of chicks (Alba, Alexis etc etc).
Comic narration like storyline... B/W kinda visuals.. a must watch..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2008)

Any of these genre, Comedy or horror or action. Please suggest some movies. But one condition is that it should be a clean movie which can be watched with the whole family! I hope something really interesting suggestions come up. 
I can count on you all coz I watched couple of the movies that you all suggested. I should say more than a couple of them. I'm now more than acquaintance with my DVD Library fella now


----------



## techtronic (Mar 21, 2008)

*offtopic

*I don't know what is the problem.*Whenever I try to view this specific thread and the Football Thread, I always get a blank screen and the browser says done*.I have refreshed, deleted cookies and relogged in, but there is no fix.

*Is anybody else experiencing this issue ?

*This is one of my favourite threads in Digit Forum.
If nothing works out, then I would have to create a new ID and then start right from scratch.

*Please help*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 21, 2008)

^^you have been banned from these threads.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself - *drgrudge had given me a final warning, so I am extra cautious in posting reply to this thread buddy.*

If what you say is true, then I should also be banned from *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44414 thread for now reason at all.

@ drgrudge - Have you banned me from this thread buddy ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> What are You are curious about  my friend? I wanted to be sure that I'm not embarassed watching the movie with my parents. I just scanned through the movie once but didnt want to watch the whole movie to find out where the scene was coz I would have lost interest and wouldnt find it so interesting when I watch it the second time.



mmm well strange may it sound but fair enough....BTW how old are you.... if I may ask......



ajayritik said:


> Any of these genre, Comedy or horror or action. Please suggest some movies. But one condition is that it should be a clean movie which can be watched with the whole family! I hope something really interesting suggestions come up.
> I can count on you all coz I watched couple of the movies that you all suggested. I should say more than a couple of them. I'm now more than acquaintance with my DVD Library fella now



Here we go.....
*
Starting from...

Finding Nimo
ICE AGE 1 2
Stuart Little 1 2
BABE 1 2
Cats n Dogs
Doctor DoLittle
101 Dialmations 1 2
Garfield 1 2
Space Jam
Who framed rogger Rabbit
HOOK
Goonies
Explorers
Honey I shrunk the kids (Does have one kiss scene)
Honey I blew up the kid
Babys day out
Home Alone 1 2 3 4
Gremlins
SHREK 1 2 3
Incridables
ANTZ 1 2
A Bugs Life
Beauty and the beast
Spy Kids
The karate Kid
Lion King 1 2
Monster Inc
Little Rascals
Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang
Free Willy
E.T
Problem Child (again there are few kisses)
Dunston Checks In
Kindergarden Cop
Chicken Little
Mouse Hunt
Matilda
The Mask
Chronicles of Narnia
*

Need I add more, I can...........All movies perfect (few exceptions here n there) to be viewed with your or any family.....


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2008)

+1 for E.T


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Be a bit careful with The Mask though.It's not a family comedy flick.Has kissing scenes,Cameroon Diaz with her cleavage scenes & "Oops Wrong pocket" joke.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2008)

sam9s said:


> mmm well strange may it sound but fair enough....BTW how old are you.... if I may ask......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude it would be nice if you can mention the genre as well. I have heard almost all the names you have mentioned and except for a few most of them I have watched. Most of them look like Animated movies too me! I can tell you that I'm over 25. I can't give u my exact age though!  Arey yaar tell me some movies on the horror genre too! I heard a lot about Grudge but I think it has one or two scenes.


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2008)

watched *Trainspotting *(My Rating: *8.2*/10) (Dunno why but this movie is unforgettable without any strong reasons)


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bheja Fry..!  10/10

*Great acting by Vinay Pathak..! the way he says ,"It is ringing" LOL..!

all in all.. a neat comedy, and a must watch!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Dude it would be nice if you can mention the genre as well. I have heard almost all the names you have mentioned and except for a few most of them I have watched. Most of them look like Animated movies too me! I can tell you that I'm over 25. I can't give u my exact age though!  Arey yaar tell me some movies on the horror genre too! I heard a lot about Grudge but I think it has one or two scenes.



mmmm let me see, horror/thriller with no scene...mmmm I can think few right now ...
*
1. The Decent
2. Frightners
3. Blair Witch Project
4. Dawn of the dead(Old one 1976) (I still think there is a kiss)*

I will add more and as when I remember....
BTW keep IMDB open in another window and put all the movies mentioned in my previous post, and you will know exactly what the movie is......


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 21, 2008)

old dawn of dead is not worth it. New one is better but not clean


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Just saw the first 10 minutes of Meet The Spartans which is supposed to be a spoof of 300 & god the thing was hilarious. 

Will just have to find time tomorrow & watch the full film.Seems like a TP flick,if nothing else.


----------



## eggman (Mar 21, 2008)

*Silence Of The Lambs*

My rating : 8.84934759468362734950607854537293406845342637495/10


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> old dawn of dead is not worth it. New one is better but not clean



nope I disagree, Old one has its own charm and, and was equality tense even without the effects and believeable makeup. AND it was totally clean. A kiss or two was all it got.....


----------



## faraaz (Mar 21, 2008)

For an objective and authoritative review of Dawn of the Dead, refer to the link below: 
*www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=dawn_rules


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2008)

When I was a kid I heard about a movie where  the protagonist is a cannibal who used to kill people and eat them. I don't remember the name of the movie as I was very small that time and I wouldnt watch much of English movies. The movie would not be later than 1990. Any cannibal/hannibal movie around that time?


----------



## faraaz (Mar 22, 2008)

Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just saw the first 10 minutes of Meet The Spartans which is supposed to be a spoof of 300 & god the thing was hilarious.
> 
> Will just have to find time tomorrow & watch the full film.Seems like a TP flick,if nothing else.


quite lame movie, despo attempt to make u laugh



ajayritik said:


> When I was a kid I heard about a movie where  the protagonist is a cannibal who used to kill people and eat them. I don't remember the name of the movie as I was very small that time and I wouldnt watch much of English movies. The movie would not be later than 1990. Any cannibal/hannibal movie around that time?


Silence of The Lambs
Red Dragon
Hannibal



faraaz said:


> Silence of the Lambs?


yup

watched *Shaun Of The Dead* (My Rating: *7.6*/10) (ending was awesome, zombies were too slow)



sam9s said:


> *
> 1. The Decent
> *



its is one of he most realistic horror movie, there are no stupid teens but mature women struggling with their life. So the actions are well though and intelligent.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

300, the meeting of spartans should be watched with my brother. I tell you, that guy can really make that movie seem like a 10/10! He's 28 with the brains of an 8 year old so you can guess just about how much 'fun' he had with this movie. 

I'm sure if the movie was watched without the guy we would have had just 10% of those laughs...

Moral of the story: It's a dicey situation. It could be a really funny movie for you, or a really lame one. (My second brother put it off after fifteen minutes)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Comic narration like storyline... B/W kinda visuals.. a must watch..




Ironically all the above for me was utter crap and boaring.......sorry...sincity for me was a total letdown.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 300, the meeting of spartans should be watched with my brother. I tell you, that guy can really make that movie seem like a 10/10! He's 28 with the brains of an 8 year old so you can guess just about how much 'fun' he had with this movie.
> 
> I'm sure if the movie was watched without the guy we would have had just 10% of those laughs...
> 
> Moral of the story: It's a dicey situation. It could be a really funny movie for you, or a really lame one. (My second brother put it off after fifteen minutes)


Exactly my point.I didn't mean it funny as in an oscar winning comic movie but just for casual gag thats ok.It was not as bad as Date movie or Epic which were downright pathetic.But this seemed like fairly decent.I watched it with my brother & we were both laughing our asses off.Especially all those Leonidas spoofs.Ahoo!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

saw few parts of the movie mammoth(in world movies channel).is it worth? 
*www.scifi.com/mammoth/


----------



## dineshpvp (Mar 22, 2008)

hai guys where to dowmload movies


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2008)

dineshpvp said:


> hai guys where to dowmload movies



Do you expect somebody to reply that here, We are not suppose to discuess the word "Download" here........

Ok coming back to the topic...Guys anybody seen *The Air I Breathe*

Got some amazing reviews......also ally I got the movie *"Once were warriors"* would see it soon......


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 22, 2008)

^^^^ this is not the place to ask .read forum rules. no piracy here. you would be banned otherwise.

Cannibal movies :
1. cannibal holocaust (dont watch it ,...itz very explicit)
2. Antropophagus beast (italy)
3. cannibal ferox( explicit content)
4. the silence of the lambs(two scenes not clean)


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Ok coming back to the topic...Guys anybody seen *The Air I Breathe*


its in my "to watch" list along with *Rails and Ties*, damn only if i could get more time to settle things :/



Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^^ this is not the place to ask .read forum rules. no piracy here. you would be banned otherwise.
> 
> Cannibal movies :
> 1. cannibal holocaust (dont watch it ,...itz very explicit)
> ...


A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.

Btw at what age u saw these movies ?



dineshpvp said:


> hai guys where to dowmload movies


you shouldn't be alive on web


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 22, 2008)

they r going to show kill bill 1 on bindass movies. i dont expext uncut content but will they show even r -rated content .I mean is it allowed by censor board?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 22, 2008)

Enchanted - Such a great movie
I would highly recommended to watch it.
One of the best Walt Disney's movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Got some amazing reviews......also ally I got the movie *"Once were warriors"* would see it soon......


Good job mate.Trust me you won't regret it.It's a really powerful story about about female abuse & torture.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 22, 2008)

@t159 age.....i never said i watched these .. well ..lol


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 22, 2008)

The Kite Runner - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2008)

Hay Boys I just Watched *Blood Diamond*

AWSOME simply AWSOME movie......it was in my lib was months, but I couldnt get the chance to see it, today when my bro pointed out, we sat and saw it.......ally , T159 you must have seen it, strange we didnt discuess it here...........


----------



## xbonez (Mar 22, 2008)

^^dude, Its awesome...according to me, it deserved the oscars more than The Departed last year

Boiler Room....nice movie...worth a watch


----------



## napster007 (Mar 22, 2008)

JUMPER - excellent thriller


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 22, 2008)

I also liked *Blood Diamond* more than I liked *The Departed*. The ending of Blood Diamond was amazing and I lost all the interest for Diamonds.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 22, 2008)

well The departed was actually not new story wise thats why it looks ordinary compared to blood diamond but performance-wise I like the departed better.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh noooooo! I wasted my time, for God alone knows what reason, on a stupid romatic movie, "Then she found me". I don't even know how it got on my hard drive (cause it wasn't even HD). It was a totally pointless movie. Noooo!


----------



## slugger (Mar 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I lost all the interest for Diamonds.



no use u losing intrest in diamonds

would be of some use only if ou get your girl to lose all interest


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 23, 2008)

Just saw *Cast Away*. In HD this time! Must watch movie and watch in HD only.  

The ultimate Drama/Adventure movie that you'll want to see. The man, Robert Zemekis is one of my fav. directors. Why he made shitty movies like *Beowulf* is still a mystery to me. 

9.5/10 

Good to see that the 8 GB is well spent.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 23, 2008)

Today saw 2 movies :
1.) Liar Liar : Man I was laughing even after 1 hour of completing the movie.. too awesome... The acting of Jim Carry is outstanding in it...


2.) Stardust : A Fantasy-Romance, not my genre of choice... But believe me this movie rocks.. The special effects are so real looking (I recommend watching it in HD).. they never seemed like unreal. The theme of movie is Love.... "A boy goes on adventures jouney beyond a wall to prove his love to a girl where a fantasy world awaits him, but there are witches and prince who seeks the same thing he seeks. And then he finds what true love means. True love is unconditional,uncontrollable and worth dying for- Can he save his love... Watch this movie to know".

A must watch no matter you are into Romance genre or not. Its also a fantasy + full of special effects movie.

I did a review on my blog.. You can check it out.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 23, 2008)

the air we breathe - worth a watch


----------



## sam9s (Mar 23, 2008)

xbonez said:


> ^^dude, Its awesome...according to me, it deserved the oscars more than The Departed last year
> 
> Boiler Room....nice movie...worth a watch



yet to see Departed, but soon will, Also if you liked Boiler Room you must watch Oliver Stone's *Wall Street*. Similar kinda of track but better, you will enjoy.



Quiz_Master said:


> Today saw 2 movies :
> 1.) Liar Liar : Man I was laughing even after 1 hour of completing the movie.. too awesome... The acting of Jim Carry is outstanding in it...



Hey quiz I told you man Liar Liar is a awsome movie, ultimate dialogs  superbly acted by Jim Carry..........

when Jim Carry is in the Rest Room, the man says...

MAN : What are you doing
Fletcher : I am kicking my arse; do you mind...........hehehe


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2008)

^One of my all time favourite dialogues in that movie:
Greta: He knocked over another ATM. This time at knife point. He needs your legal advice.
Fletcher: [picking up phone and shouting] Stop breaking the law, asshole!

Jim Carey is a total goof ball.The 2 movies that I could never stop watching over & over again are The Mask & Ace Ventura:When Nature Calls. 

Both are totally awesome.Ace Ventura is the best & the expressions are something which can't be missed.

Has anyone seen Weekend At Bernies? Another classic comedy.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 23, 2008)

Check out Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unfortunate Events. Awesome movie
Jim Carrey rock solid performance.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr.Magoriums Wonder Emporium

just now finished seeing it....

one of the best ever movie  sentemental/magical/wonderfulll movie...

please dont misss this guys...

it gives goose bumps at times...

spectacular movie...


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 23, 2008)

^^ 
Seen that long time back. I felt it's a one time watch even though I love Natalie Portman and Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

actuaaly its very kiddish / but sentimental / at the last  it just touches your heart...


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2008)

watched *The Air I Breathe* (My Rating: *7.7*/10) (Whitaker part was awesome, others acting wasn't at par, Kevin was good but just a minute role, movie was full of cliches , quite predictable for the most part, background score was average)

*101 Reykjavik* (My Rating: *8.1*/10) (Now this was something genuine, i was watching with a wicked sense of humor throughout the movie, never seen before storyline, true humor out of situation and honest replies...lol, background score was awesome)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2008)

The Eye.Pretty good movie.Not an outright horror movie but good thriller element.Haven't seen the Chinese version though but I get a feeling that would be a worth watch.

Onto House Party series now.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 24, 2008)

so,what is the current top 10 movies acc.to u all?  (anytime)


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 24, 2008)

Lions For Lambs


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

*rendition*
*eastern promises*

a one time watch worthy.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 24, 2008)

hey guys do watch braindead .the most gory movie .300 liters of blood was used in a scene known as 'lawnmover scene'   ...itz not watchable with family .instead of being horror as expected being the most gory movie ,itz a comedy movie. storyline is perfect and special effects are pretty good. itz rewatchable many times . id rate it 8.5/10


----------



## Ambar (Mar 24, 2008)

hey have u guys seen the Grindhouse series.....i had seen mixed reactions from ppl ....do post ur comments  guys...also The Hills Have Eyes is gud.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2008)

^I have seen Planet Terror.Yet to see Death Proof though.Planet Terror was average movie.Hilarious at times.Especially the scene with Rose Mcgowan having a rocket launcher mounted into her amputed leg. 

The movie does not make any sense but just for a casual time pass flick you can just have a go at it.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> hey guys do watch braindead .the most gory movie .300 liters of blood was used in a scene known as 'lawnmover scene'   ...itz not watchable with family .instead of being horror as expected being the most gory movie ,itz a comedy movie. storyline is perfect and special effects are pretty good. itz rewatchable many times . id rate it 8.5/10



HAHA I have seen Brain Dead. Its one of the most comic horror movies, with no sense in most of the part, and I would'nt call is gory either. Agreed the Blood Bath in the 'lawnmover scene' must have taken atleast 100 gallons of so called blood, but the Blood was no way near to actual blood. It was more like strawberry past which made the scene even more comic. I'd give 4.5/10 if I have to rate the movie.....watch with couple of friends to enjoy....


----------



## Ambar (Mar 24, 2008)

ya the movie was hilarious at times...but like when she jump using the grenade launcher...man this is insane....and in the end having a minigun fixed to ur leg man thts smthing


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

^^that reminds me of some scenes from typical bolly movies (In Karz Sunny get lifted to the helicopter by jumping over a land mine)..lol

*Planet Terror* was classic old school type film, it will give you brief nostalgia 

I saw the alternate ending to the movie *I Am Legend*, yeah it was satisfying to some extent that what the original one.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 24, 2008)

@sam9s ..yes braindead is claimed to be goriest of all ...and i appreciate ur view but i think the whole package is fantastic ..i would still stand by my ratings .

as for grindhouse
grindhouse planet terror is hilarious and the  direction style and the 'missing film' message is what i would rly remeber...but deathproof is not as good .well go watch planet terror if you like black humor ..u can skip deathproof though. planet terror - 8/10  .death proof - 6.5 /10


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> I saw the alternate ending to the movie *I Am Legend*, yeah it was satisfying to some extent that what the original one.


*********SPOILER********
In the alternate ending, does the Zombie-like ppl capture him and kill him (this is the original book's ending I suppose) or change their minds and go away??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ask thru pm..dont spoil it for us


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 24, 2008)

@legolas: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Legend_(film)#Alternative_ending


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone give me a list of action/sci-fi type of movies? I mean like Terminator, Independence Day etc.


----------



## legolas (Mar 24, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> @legolas: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Legend_(film)#Alternative_ending


thk you.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anybody here seen the movie Johnny English? Is the movie good? I mean is it as hilarious as Rowan's other movies?


----------



## davinci (Mar 24, 2008)

Two grt movies i really love to watch are V for vendetta and Equillibrium.I just can stop watching them over and over.

and as for Johnny English it was hilarious i just love Rowan.He is simply too good.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2008)

legolas said:


> In the alternate ending, does the Zombie-like ppl capture him and kill him (this is the original book's ending I suppose) or change their minds and go away??



Please put *****SPOILERS**** before asking and replying such questions.........Thank you....


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Has anybody here seen the movie Johnny English? Is the movie good? I mean is it as hilarious as Rowan's other movies?



Its okie..Enjoyable first time..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2008)

davinci said:


> Two grt movies i really love to watch are V for vendetta and Equillibrium.I just can stop watching them over and over.
> 
> and as for Johnny English it was hilarious i just love Rowan.He is simply too good.



though two movies are from totally different genre, I will put +1 for V for Vendetta. The movie is way better than what it appears to be........



ajayritik said:


> Has anybody here seen the movie Johnny English? Is the movie good? I mean is it as hilarious as Rowan's other movies?



Yep seen Jonny English.......an ok time pass......


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2008)

Suggest any movie with SFX that you have seen of late! Apart from Matrix stuff.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Suggest any movie with SFX that you have seen of late! Apart from Matrix stuff.



Try these for a start...all are awesome movies...my fav....The fifth Eliment, I Robot and Robocop 1
*
1. The Fifth Element
2. Minority Report
3. I, Robot
4. Total Recall
5. Blade Runner
6. Robocop 1 (rest are all crap)
*


----------



## xbonez (Mar 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> yet to see Departed, but soon will, Also if you liked Boiler Room you must watch Oliver Stone's *Wall Street*. Similar kinda of track but better, you will enjoy.



thnx...will definitely give it a try


----------



## shantanu (Mar 25, 2008)

i saw JFK, dances with wolves and driving miss daisy , all were ok sorts but classics.. nice enough..


----------



## bharat_r (Mar 25, 2008)

These are some of my all time favorite movies . I suggest to watch these:

_1. The Sixth Sense
2. Butterfly Effect
3. Cast Away
4. Forrest Gump
5. Pirates of the silicon valley
6. The Departed _


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Try these for a start...all are awesome movies...my fav....The fifth Eliment, I Robot and Robocop 1
> 
> *1. The Fifth Element*
> *2. Minority Report*
> ...


I have watched all of the above except Blade Runner. But I didn't watch these movies on my home theatre. let me check if I can watch them on my HT.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2008)

Watched *Atonement*
It was slow and boring.
But still i will give 6/10 for story and WW scenes.


----------



## jxcess2 (Mar 27, 2008)

*"THE MAN FROM EARTH"* - This movie is just faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic. Trust me, watch this movie. This movie shud be on the list of every movie loving buff. Don't watch it- u'll be missing something very important in ur life. Rated 8.3 on imdb.com.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2008)

Completed watching House Party Triology.Enjoyed everyone of them.The first was the best & the last was a bit average.Second was was pretty good.The dance tracks & all the stupid ass one-liners are simply hilarious.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> *"THE MAN FROM EARTH"* - This movie is just faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic. Trust me, watch this movie. This movie shud be on the list of every movie loving buff. Don't watch it- u'll be missing something very important in ur life. Rated 8.3 on imdb.com.


Wow, the concept seems really interesting and genuinely different. Will definitely try it... Thanks for the recommendation.

Just watched Gladiator today for the nth time!! OMG, I get goosebumps on hearing the dialogues!! What a brilliant movie


----------



## kalpik (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah.. The Man From Earth is definitely a must watch!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2008)

Does someone have any suggestions for movies on animals? Something in the lines of Snow buddies etc.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> *"THE MAN FROM EARTH"* - This movie is just faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic. Trust me, watch this movie. This movie shud be on the list of every movie loving buff. Don't watch it- u'll be missing something very important in ur life. Rated 8.3 on imdb.com.



jxcess....this movie does look interesting.....an intelligent film....M looking forwarded to get this one.......


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

*Man from the Earth* OMG, I watched this movie and it blew my brains out!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! I salute this imagination. This is the work of a genius. I envy this guy. OMG!!! I am still awe-struck. I get goose bumps whenever I think about this movie, I am not able to get this thing out of my mind. Sheer Brilliance!! 

MUST MUST MUST WATCH!!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2008)

What's the story line like for Man from Earth? Is it a documentary? I have someone in the forum here tell its tad boring! I dont remember who it was though! Has anyone here watched Shining? How is it?


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2008)

*The Shining* is a psychological horror and somewhat deals with what circumstances can do to a mans mind. The end is not happy. You may want to see *One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest* after watching this movie.

Watched *Irreversible *(My Rating: *8.3*/10) (The movie is emotional and will break u apart, its reverse chronology, perfect execution of every scene, based on a brutal rape and futile revenge)

can someone compare the *The Accused* scene to the *Irreversible* scene, am gonna watch the accused by this weekend.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

*Irreversible* -> I wasn't much convinced. Saw it long back... *Monica Belluci* 
@ajayritik, the whole movie takes place in a room, where educated people rationally start with a fictional argument and then it takes a turn. I am sorry I don't want to spoil any more than this. But, check *IMDB* if you need more, I wouldn't advice you to do though.

//off-topic, @T159, don't get annoyed, coz I am asking this again. Do you rate your movies out of 100 and then divide by 10 to give your rating. Because, it is just rationally not process(able) to consider an individual giving a rating 8*.3/*10 or so, the decimal places... I just had to let out my curiosity


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2008)

legolas said:


> *Irreversible* -> I wasn't much convinced. Saw it long back... *Monica Belluci*
> @ajayritik, the whole movie takes place in a room, where educated people rationally start with a fictional argument and then it takes a turn. I am sorry I don't want to spoil any more than this. But, check *IMDB* if you need more, I wouldn't advice you to do though.
> 
> //off-topic, @T159, don't get annoyed, coz I am asking this again. Do you rate your movies out of 100 and then divide by 10 to give your rating. Because, it is just rationally not process(able) to consider an individual giving a rating 8*.3/*10 or so, the decimal places... I just had to let out my curiosity


offtopic: I usually dont give a rating unless I hav comprehended the meaning of a movie, the cinematography, character dialog and their execution. I read wikipedia and dig the threads in IMDB to see if i missed something or was my interpretation lacked somewhere. Then a rating comes (so its just not watch n rate kinda process, its watch > interpret > dig > another watch > more dig > rate).

Though the fraction was deducted just cuz the language and subtitle were out of beat at some moments. Guess  I need to learn the language to enjoy them to the last bit.

****SPOILERS****
Btw Irreversible didnt look quite satisfying at one go. I later joined the pieces alongwith some users comment taken into consideration. If u see the there were two rape scenes , the first one could hav been stopped but the indifferent people just turned up instead of calling police or DIY, the last rape scene was avoided just cuz the man (who was inherently bovine and calm throughout the movie) smashed the perpetrator with extinguisher. Still the real guy was not the one he smashed. Even if u take revenge it will be futile, better protect whats yours.
****SPOILERS END****


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> can someone compare the *The Accused* scene to the *Irreversible* scene, am gonna watch the accused by this weekend.



Havent seen "Irreversable" but *"Accused"* is awsome, not only the rape scene but the after trauma and specially the court room scenario. For me Jodie Foster acted better in this than she did in the Silence of the lambs


----------



## praka123 (Mar 27, 2008)

License to drive - not a must watch type though.


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2008)

^^yup will provide a contrast b/w two movies by this weekend, infact maybe the two movies are a lot different except for the common tragedy.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

sam9s said:


> *"Accused"* is awsome, not only the rape scene but the after trauma and specially the court room scenario. For me Jodie Foster acted better in this than she did in the Silence of the lambs


I second this too. One good movie, while we are at Women abuse catagory, and Jodie Foster, let me remind another 2007 flick, which is not that good, but watch once, lost it after a day or 2 kind of movie 
*The brave one*
@T159, thank you


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys .. plz suggest some good light comedy flicks ... here is the list of te movies tht i have already seen 
Superbad
American Pie (naked mile and beta house) 
40 year old virgin
Employee of the month
27 dresses
Heartbreak Kid
High fidelity
Juno
Girl Next Door
Bachelor Party 2
Ocean's 11 and 12

so plz suggest some other good time pass flicks ....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2008)

Kickin It Old Skool.Awesome movie.If you all like break dance movies then this is a worth watch.

Will watch Jumper today.Hope it turns out to be a good flick.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 28, 2008)

^^^ from ur choice of movies it seems u shd watch the whole american pie series :
1. american pie 1(must watch)
2. american pie 2
3. american wedding (aka american pie 3)
4. american pie band camp(can avoid this one)

Also go for National Lampoons series :
1. animal house 
2. vacation
3. christmas vacation

u can also go for OLD SCHOOL, wedding crashers ,good luck chuck

all are teen comedies and have many obscene scenes ( i suppose uve watched enuf in beta house)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^ from ur choice of movies it seems u shd watch the whole american pie series :
> 1. american pie 1(must watch)
> 2. american pie 2
> 3. american wedding (aka american pie 3)
> ...



you can add *"Girls want to have some fun"* and *"Not another teen movie"* to your list. Anybody interested in the above list might also want to try these.........same genre


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

Godfather 2


----------



## legolas (Mar 28, 2008)

^ ^ why 2 alone ?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

^Because i have already recommended Godfather 1 in my previous post.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^ from ur choice of movies it seems u shd watch the whole american pie series :
> 1. american pie 1(must watch)
> 2. american pie 2
> 3. american wedding (aka american pie 3)
> ...


Mate been there done that.I have mentioned all of those movies before too or may have missed out on some but yeah definetly seen them & have them since ages. 

BTW I have got a long list to add to that myself.So you can see that I am pretty much a movie addict anyway.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 28, 2008)

Finally saw The Bucket List. 

*Score* : 9/10

*Pros* : Storyline, Great cast [Morgan Freeman AND Jack Nicholson!!] and one of the best soundtracks, ever. 
*Cons* : None.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 28, 2008)

@allwyndlima i suppose i missed ur post . i was recommending the movies to the guy who posted just before u . 
i am a movie addict too who is now in rehab becoz of exams...
i think u can add more teen movies .the list i gave were just few popular.
im going to see In bruges wenever i get time in 2 months maybe .. ive heard itz a good comedy flick. do see and post comments on it


----------



## jxcess2 (Mar 28, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> What's the story line like for Man from Earth? Is it a documentary? I have someone in the forum here tell its tad boring! I dont remember who it was though! Has anyone here watched Shining? How is it?



hey this movie is absolutely *not boring*. anyone calling it boring shud seriously check to see if their brains work. if it was boring or in anyway stupid imdb.com wldn't have given it a rating of 8.3. But I still feel it deserves a much higher rating. so if u have still not watched it its never too late. don't consider this film to be ur regular dose of sci-fi movies and don't expect any kind of special effects with aliens and ufos. the real worth of any movie lies in its script, story and acting. This movie has all three. Shining is not such a gud movie. I wld recommend u read the book instead.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> anyone calling it boring shud seriously check to see if their brains work.



No, only your brain works.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> I wld recommend u read the book instead.


The Shining is such a good movie, superb acting and environment, the theme was cool too, only few can shine


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 28, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^ from ur choice of movies it seems u shd watch the whole american pie series :
> 1. american pie 1(must watch)
> 2. american pie 2
> 3. american wedding (aka american pie 3)
> ...



Thnx dear ... i have already seen Wedding crashers, Good luck Chuck, and a few more like 
Click
I now pronounce u chuck and larry
Mr and Mrs Smith 

and a long list of movies from other genres like Action, adventure, fantasy etc ... but these days i am into light comedy flicks ....
i will try "Not another teen movie" ... plz recommend some more ..

And talking about "The Man From Earth" .. its a really fascinating movie ... tad differrent from other Sci-fi flicks ...but still rocking ....


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Austin (Danger) Powers
Gods must be Crazy 1,2
101 Reykjavik
Evil Dead 3 (brain dead funny)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2008)

Finished watching Jumper finally.I enjoyed it & seems like this year has quite a few surprises here & there after all. 

Oh boy! Rachel Bilson who plays Millie Harris in this movie is one smokin hot girl.I remember watching her in chuck & finding her real cute.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 28, 2008)

The Man From Earth : completely bowled over by it . thanx to everyone who recommended this. how about some more movies which are zara hatke?? any more recommendations?


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 29, 2008)

@gaurav :- Try "The Nines" .. I am not sure if its ur taste.. But you might like it..  (bhai peetna mat if u don't  )



allwyndlima said:


> Finished watching Jumper finally.I enjoyed it & seems like this year has quite a few surprises here & there after all.
> 
> Oh boy! Rachel Bilson who plays Millie Harris in this movie is one smokin hot girl.I remember watching her in chuck & finding her real cute.



I watched almost 80 episodes of her 

She starred in a soap "The O.C"


----------



## legolas (Mar 29, 2008)

^ ^ yes, but very very short. 5'1''??? Kidding me?


----------



## legolas (Mar 29, 2008)

Watched this movie, *Numb* today. Loved it. I really like these kind of movies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ yes, but very very short. 5'1''??? Kidding me?


Who gives a dam?  

I like my chicks short & sweet(not way too short though).


----------



## legolas (Mar 29, 2008)

^ ^ well, I am 6'3-6'4''  I don't want her to play me santa on my laps


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

^too much height!  

I saw *Fitna* -an eye opener;Geert Wilders(MP) atleast One Man -got the balls to show reality.Freedom(freedom of speech included) -We all should respect it and protect it!times are bad with terrorists and radical organizations,that too in India.a must watch for those who believes all men loves peace


----------



## jxcess2 (Mar 29, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> No, only your brain works.



everyone who watched "the man from earth" liked it (read the comments). so after all "somebdy" does need to check his/ her brains.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 29, 2008)

mystic river - superb acting by sean penn and very good story
the usual suspects - one of the best movies eva made
the prestige - another mind blowing movie.
mindhunters


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 30, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> everyone who watched "the man from earth" liked it (read the comments). so after all "somebdy" does need to check his/ her brains.



I didn't like the movie then it doesn't mean i have to check my brain. Everyone have their own view. 
And you better check your balls if you have.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 30, 2008)

^^^ man from earth is just an overrated independent film . havent u heard that rlslog.net had got a thankyou letter from maker of d film for promoting piracy of d movie (as d movie became popular becoz of it only) . he even said he will upload his next work himself .LOL.
though the movie is goo enuf but not sooo good.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 30, 2008)

You are right Ihatemyself.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 30, 2008)

OK Ive already asked this once. Bindass movies will show kill bill 1 .is it going to be unrated (lol) OK even R-rated ?otherwise i will have to get d movie myself


----------



## jxcess2 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^ man from earth is just an overrated independent film . havent u heard that rlslog.net had got a thankyou letter from maker of d film for promoting piracy of d movie (as d movie became popular becoz of it only) . he even said he will upload his next work himself .LOL.
> though the movie is goo enuf but not sooo good.



My ignorant friend, u need to get ur facts right. this movie is not overrated but was made on a very low budget. since the movie was made on a modest budget, naturally there wasn't much spent on its publicity. but thanx to torrent sites this movie has been brought to a wider audience and has been highly appreciated. this movie clearly shows that u don't need expensive sets or heavy duty special effects, sound, etc to deliver a quality film. the strength of a movie lies in story and direction. I am not saying that this movie is beyond criticism. Every movie has its share of criticism. But calling it boring clearly shows a lack of intelligence and maturity.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 31, 2008)

Watched the movie 'Oscar' on my mobile just now and goddamn I laughed my guts out, just like I did many years ago, '95 to be precise. Oh my, what a laugh fest , and Sly has got many a funny bone , one of my top movies of all times. 

I recommend the movie to everyone, a perfect clean comedy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 31, 2008)

City of God,one of the best movies I saw recently.Must watch.

BTW its in top 20 IMBD list.


----------



## legolas (Mar 31, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> My ignorant friend, u need to get ur facts right. this movie is not overrated but was made on a very low budget. since the movie was made on a modest budget, naturally there wasn't much spent on its publicity. but thanx to torrent sites this movie has been brought to a wider audience and has been highly appreciated. this movie clearly shows that u don't need expensive sets or heavy duty special effects, sound, etc to deliver a quality film. the strength of a movie lies in story and direction. I am not saying that this movie is beyond criticism. Every movie has its share of criticism. But calling it boring clearly shows a lack of intelligence and maturity.


+1 I loved the imagination, the concept, don't care if its crap or bogus or whatever... Anyways, not all will like it. I hope we don't start a fight club over this movie here and start going off-topic on one of the very lovely going thread!!  keep contributing


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 31, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> OK Ive already asked this once. Bindass movies will show kill bill 1 .is it going to be unrated (lol) OK even R-rated ?otherwise i will have to get d movie myself


Afaik they'll show edited version as they did in "Final Destination" I and II. They cut all good scenes which make the movie worth to see. 

So it would be better to get the movie yourself.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for "The man from earth" .... was awesome!! 

Thats the second movie I saw after recommendation from this thread after Requiem for a dream. Both were awesome.

Those who liked "The man from earth" might also like :-

Before Sunset (Just 2 characters roaming and chatting on the streets of paris)... highly recommended!

The Tape  (whole movie shot in a single room with only 3 characters)

So effective!! You don't need big budget to make intelligent movies.

I will be watching "Dancer in the dark" starring Bjork. The movie too falls in similar category I heard. Will post the review as soon as I watch it.

Beerfest directed by Jay Chandrashekhar. A laugh riot.

imdb.com/title/tt0486551/


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

a_medico said:


> I will be watching "Dancer in the dark" starring Bjork. The movie too falls in similar category I heard. Will post the review as soon as I watch it.


its hard to watch this movie, u will be depressed by the end
A must watch for serious movie lovers


----------



## techtronic (Mar 31, 2008)

*Check this movie - 12 Angry Men - One of the best movies I have seen till now.
*


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 31, 2008)

@jxcess2 did i say movie is boring ...just overrated said. i completely agree that d concept is rather very diff. and storyline is exceptional but see here

*imdb.com/title/tt0756683/
8.3 ...now most of ppl go wid imdb reviews blindly

and now take any of ur fav movie and many of them will lie below this inspite of being better ...Now u understand overrated?


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Saw Dark Water a few days ago on Zee Studio. Nice movie with a little twist at the end.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2008)

Please suggest some nice movies that will blow my Home Theatre off! Literally!


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 31, 2008)

Yesterday i watched..THE FORGOTTEN on HBO..That was one hell of a movie..i liked it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 31, 2008)

Requiem for a dream  - not for everybody but definitely a very well made a movie.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

*Tremors* (My Rating:*7.9*/10) (Awesome comedy cum horror movie, its one of the best movies that goes without a deep meaning yet enjoyable to the last drip)

PS: Just dont watch other parts, they are just time pass



The_Devil_Himself said:


> Requiem for a dream  - not for everybody but definitely a very well made a movie.


Yeah a great shock value in the movie.

Another recommendation would be *Dancer In The Dark*


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone saw " the eye " and we owe the night ??


----------



## legolas (Mar 31, 2008)

^^ yes, I saw both. Not very good or impressive. Both are worth watching once. "We own the night", I liked better.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2008)

^Yup, We Own the Night is a good movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2008)

The Eye was decent.Haven't seen We Own the Night.

Left watching Day of The Dead half way through.Not because it was boring but I had to pick up my new TV's. Will complete watching it today.Seemed like to be yet another fast running Zombie flick.No difference.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 1, 2008)

Goodfellas


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2008)

Employee of the month.Excellent movie.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 1, 2008)

legolas said:


> +1 I loved the imagination, the concept, don't care if its crap or bogus or whatever... Anyways, not all will like it. I hope we don't start a fight club over this movie here and start going off-topic on one of the very lovely going thread!!  keep contributing



I have got the movie, just waiting to get some peace time to watch this one...after so much hype m dying to watch it..........BTW recently watched 
*Babel*, total Drama, genre quite similar to "*Crash* though the concept was totally different. Those who liked Crash might want to try this.



T159 said:


> *Tremors* (My Rating:*7.9*/10) (Awesome comedy cum horror movie, its one of the best movies that goes without a deep meaning yet enjoyable to the last drip)
> 
> PS: Just dont watch other parts, they are just time pass
> [/B]



Tremors......man! I almost forgot this movie, I watched it years back....it was a fun movie good time pass.........and yea rest parts were tad boring......


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Sams! Suggest me some nice SFX movies man!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 1, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Hey Sams! Suggest me some nice SFX movies man!




sfx like matrix stuff.......total special effects extravaganza........


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2008)

Try Equilibrium


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2008)

equilibrium : was good in action .. man 1992 and matrix like actions.. not equal but really a startup


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Goodfellas



WOW! Fantastic recommendation. I watched this film a long time ago and I must say this is one those classics which shud find a place in every movie lover's collection. This movie is a genuine masterpiece. Rated 8.8 on imdb.com and ranks @ #15 in the list of the top 250 movies.



shantanu said:


> equilibrium : was good in action .. man 1992 and matrix like actions.. not equal but really a startup



I hope u don't mind but this is just my opinion. I found the special effects in this movie to be very mediocre. Even the story line was very predictable and the acting was also very ordinary. I don't think this movie can be compared to the Matrix series.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 2, 2008)

equilibrium was awesome...when i started the movie i wasn't expecting something so good. it is like a mix of minority report and the matrix, both of which are also amazing movies


----------



## legolas (Apr 2, 2008)

sam9s said:


> BTW recently watched
> *Babel*, total Drama, genre


Saw Babel, was not impressed. I did not actually understand the purpose of the movie, except for the intertwined events. I have to mention the Japanese chick though!  

Anyway, haven't seen *crash* yet. Will give it a try...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Try Equilibrium



Equilibrium was pathetic.......taking the entire movie in to consideration.....PLEASE dont even think of comparing it to The legend, mother of all movies .... "The Matrix Trilogy" NO MOVIE comes even close to the Martix Series in the level of magnitude they brought in almost every department/aspect of movie creation......



legolas said:


> Saw Babel, was not impressed. I did not actually understand the purpose of the movie, except for the intertwined events. I have to mention the Japanese chick though!
> 
> Anyway, haven't seen *crash* yet. Will give it a try...



As I said it was total Drama, Crash was better though, but the way the movie is projected, you know..... lives of all the characters influencing each other is similar to crash ............Babel was ok.......


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 2, 2008)

^Equilibrium was crap, but the stunts were friggin good.
I loved that gunkata, and it was the stunts that got wimmer that big a budget for ultraviolet, which again was crap.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 2, 2008)

legolas said:


> Saw Babel, was not impressed. I did not actually understand the purpose of the movie, except for the intertwined events. I have to mention the Japanese chick though!
> 
> Anyway, haven't seen *crash* yet. Will give it a try...



legolas......Since you gave a try to "Babel" and did not like it (even I didnt like it much) but still it went a bit heavy on my conscious even though I did'nt recomend.....so....
For you I'd now specificaly recomend movie called *The Life Of David Gale*, if you havent seen it already........give it a try and report....

T159 and Ally for you as well watch *The life of david gale* and tell me how was it........


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2008)

How is final destination? I checked with my friend about equilibrium he didnt like it that much.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

Final destination is just ok

@sam9s
I am out of movies for few days, installing and updating linux on my box and testing them to pick the one that suits me best.

Have bookmarked the movies recommended by you.

Hey suggest me some movies like Tremors (I liked the humor and adventure in that movie).


----------



## sam9s (Apr 2, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> How is final destination? I checked with my friend about equilibrium he didnt like it that much.



FD one is once worth, rest are not even worth a penny, except maybe the opening sequence of FD two, which I think was decently crafted.



T159 said:


> Final destination is just ok
> 
> @sam9s
> I am out of movies for few days, installing and updating linux on my box and testing them to pick the one that suits me best.
> ...



No issues T159, watch and comment when ever you get time...........


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Happy Days* (Telugu)... quite good one

Genre: Romance/comedy


----------



## trublu (Apr 2, 2008)

how's Bucket List(2007)?


----------



## bhunnu16 (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesoe movies..

1) Rendition (2007)
2) The kingdom (2007)
3) Michael Clayton (2008 )
4) The Air I breathe(2008 )


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2008)

I had someone in the forum suggest me some horror movies. Sorry I don't remember the name! Can all of you rate them and tell me which would be the best of them all? The list is as follows:

The Descent
Frightners
Blair Witch Project
Dawn of the dead (1976)


----------



## Pathik (Apr 2, 2008)

Try Shutter, Blair Witch Project, Grudge, Exorcist, The Exorcism of Emily Rose etc etc.


----------



## eggman (Apr 2, 2008)

bhunnu16 said:


> Michael Clayton (2008 )



Am I the only one who hated this movie?


----------



## anand1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Today i watched RACE its good but not up to the mark . One time watch movie.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 3, 2008)

sam9s said:


> legolas......Since you gave a try to "Babel" and did not like it (even I didnt like it much) but still it went a bit heavy on my conscious even though I did'nt recomend.....so....
> For you I'd now specificaly recomend movie called *The Life Of David Gale*, if you havent seen it already........give it a try and report....
> 
> T159 and Ally for you as well watch *The life of david gale* and tell me how was it........



The life of david gale is a gud movie but not something you wld want to watch again.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 3, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> The life of david gale is a gud movie but not something you wld want to watch again.



I will wait for legolas, ally n T159 to comment, will have to check back your posts to see what is you tast/inclination......suggestions/recomendations would come there after.

For me Life of david gale was splendid piece of cinema



ajayritik said:


> I had someone in the forum suggest me some horror movies. Sorry I don't remember the name! Can all of you rate them and tell me which would be the best of them all? The list is as follows:
> 
> The Descent
> Frightners
> ...



It was me who suggested these movies..........my ratings for these four...

1. the descent
2. blair witch project
3. Dawn of the dead
4. frightners (this had the element of comedy as well)


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

Saw *Juno* today and it totally rocks. Cute movie with amazing soundtrack. I think only *The Graduate* (Dustin Hoffman rules!) has a better sound track. 

Personally I didn't like the ending. I wanted to end like the way *Knocked Up* was... 


*8/10* (+1 for the OST; movie is just 7 material)



P.S: IMO, *Superbad* > *Knocked Up* > *Juno*


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

eggman said:


> Am I the only one who hated this movie?



Probably not, but, I loved the dialogues, the mystery, suspense and the reality. The movie is not about heroism, if you expected a cinematic ending or screenplay, then you will be disappointed.


trublu said:


> how's Bucket List(2007)?


My friends told its one hell of a movie!  I am longing to watch it... Surely watch it is what I would say

@sam9s, I would watch "The life of David Gale" and comment on it by this week end!! thank you.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Saw *Juno* today and it totally rocks. Cute movie with amazing soundtrack. I think only *The Graduate* (Dustin Hoffman rules!) has a better sound track.
> 
> Personally I didn't like the ending. I wanted to end like the way *Knocked Up* was...
> 
> ...


 Hi Ashwin! Where have you been these days? Why don't you suggest me some nice movie in horror genre! You in Dubai or Chennai now? Sowkyama?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Hi Ashwin! Where have you been these days? Why don't you suggest me some nice movie in horror genre! You in Dubai or Chennai now? Sowkyama?


Me into TV Shows these days so not catching up with movies. Nevertheless seen almost ~10% of the Hollywood movies listed in IMDb. 

Did you see *Cube*? Sorry not much in Horror Genre.


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

@ajayritik,
there has been many already mentioned in the horror genre. Unfortunately, there are only a hand full that are worthy enough to be mentioned!!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2008)

Too be really honest I mostly watch English movies which are action based. In general I don't like movies which are of serious content. My Favorite Genre 
Comedy-> Action-> Thriller->Horror. 
So if anybody knows any movie which is really good let me know!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 3, 2008)

Completed watching Airplane.Decent 80's comic flick.Also finished with Day of the Dead which again was OK zombie horror. 

Have been sick for a few days now so didn't get much time to catch with up movies.Also getting my bedroom sorted out to accommodate my Sony Wega TV now.Would be a treat to watch all those Divx stuff on it from now on. 

How is 10,000 BC? Has anyone seen it yet?

@Ajay: Try these if you haven't.

A nightmare on Elm Street series
Friday the 13Th series
Wishmaster series
Hellraiser series
13 Ghosts
Dracula II: Ascension 
Sleepy Hollow
The Relic
The Fly
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (all parts)
Return of The Living Dead
Fright Night 
Halloween series
Jeepers Creepers 1 & 2
Sleepaway Camp series
The American Haunting
The Thing
House of Wax
Dog Soldiers
Hatchet
Event Horizon (Uncut version)
Rob Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses
The Exorcist series
Darkness Falls
House on Haunted Hill
Return to The house on Haunted hill
Cabin Fever
Silent Hill
Alone In The Dark
Timber Falls
Braindead
Evil Dead series
Dawn Of the Dead
Slither
30 Days Of Night
Reincarnation
The Slaughter
The Tripper
Cry Wolf
The Omen Series
Stephen King's The Mist
Ghost Ship
The Dark Hours

These are the few horror/slasher/zombie movies that I can recollect.I wouldn't say all of them are worth watch as some were a bit lousy but others really interesting.You see horror genre has lost it's charm.It was the best in 80's & old time classic movies.They could be truly tagged as horror flicks.These days it's just mindless gore & cheap thrills if you ask me.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2008)

has anyone seen, the eight below ?


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

just watched *bucket list*.
Watch this!! One of the worthy movies of our life time! The dialogues run through your veins, it will make you think. you will feel heavy after the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 3, 2008)

legolas said:


> just watched *bucket list*.
> Watch this!! One of the worthy movies of our life time! The dialogues run through your veins, it will make you think. you will feel heavy after the movie.



Yea checked out on IMDB I got a feeling its gonna be pretty good.....trying to get the movie.......

Legolas have you seen *Rain Man* it can be put in the same genre I think (coz I haven't seen Bucket list yet) but if you havent another must must n must watch for you and other who appreciate good cinema. Dustin Hoffman in a life time memorable performance, would touch your heat till deep inside.......


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2008)

shantanu said:


> has anyone seen, the eight below ?



Yeah I watched the movie! It's really cool!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Completed watching Airplane.Decent 80's comic flick.Also finished with Day of the Dead which again was OK zombie horror.
> 
> Have been sick for a few days now so didn't get much time to catch with up movies.Also getting my bedroom sorted out to accommodate my Sony Wega TV now.Would be a treat to watch all those Divx stuff on it from now on.
> 
> ...



A nightmare on Elm Street series.....................Average
Friday the 13Th series............................only first was watchable
Wishmaster series................................avg
Hellraiser series..........................below avg
13 Ghosts.......................................avg
Dracula II: Ascension ............not seen Count Dracula(kenu reeves) was one wierd movie though

Sleepy Hollow........................................ok
The Relic..............................................ok
The Fly................................part one was good II was avg
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (all parts)..................original part one good once worth

Return of The Living Dead..........................ok
Fright Night ............................................ok
Halloween series...................................avg
Jeepers Creepers 1 & 2.............................below avg
Sleepaway Camp series.......................not seen
The American Haunting...............................not seen
The Thing..................................BEST n this list good creepy environment, background score commendable

House of Wax.......................................avg
Dog Soldiers...................................not seen
Hatchet..............................................not sen
Event Horizon (Uncut version).....................once worth watch
Rob Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses.........................not seen
The Exorcist series........................................Original Part one scares the Sh** out of you (watch alone with complete darkness and you will know what I mean) 

Darkness Falls.........................................Not seen
House on Haunted Hill..........................................ok
Return to The house on Haunted hill......................bad
Cabin Fever...............................................ok
Silent Hill...............................................avg
Alone In The Dark.........................................avg
Timber Falls............................................not seen
Braindead....................................eeep its not even horror...I found it to be completely comic

Evil Dead series.........................part one only worth one watch,,,,rest ok 
Dawn Of the Dead................................good if you ask me
Slither..........................................not seen
30 Days Of Night................................not seen
Reincarnation....................................ok
The Slaughter.........................................not seen
The Tripper............................not seen
Cry Wolf......................not seen
The Omen Series....................part one was good
Stephen King's The Mist...............not seen
Ghost Ship...........................bad
The Dark Hours.....................not seen


I'd say The Exorcist and the The Thing from the above list would be worth the effort.......rest depends on the personal taste.....

and 10.000 BC was below avg for me.....watch Apocalopto instead far far better than 10KBC



shantanu said:


> has anyone seen, the eight below ?



Who so ever liked *Eight Below* do watch *Alive*. Its based on a true story and very decently crafted.......definitely recommended......


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

shantanu said:


> has anyone seen, the eight below ?


You might like it, if you're into adventure genre. *Alive* (8/10)is a better alternative.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 3, 2008)

techtronic said:


> *Check this movie - 12 Angry Men - One of the best movies I have seen till now.
> *




WOWIEE!! What a movie!!  Guys pls pls pls watch this movie. I'm watching it right now and believe me I am completely spellbound by it. I have been so engrossed in this movie that I didn't realize the time passing by. This movie was made in 1957 but was way ahead of its time. Rated 8.8 and ranked at #13 on imdb.com. Hey techtronic thanx for the suggestion.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2008)

i have already seen alive, it was great....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2008)

I love animal especially dogs so that maybe one of the reasons why I liked Eight below!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> WOWIEE!! What a movie!!  Guys pls pls pls watch this movie. I'm watching it right now and believe me I am completely spellbound by it. I have been so engrossed in this movie that I didn't realize the time passing by. This movie was made in 1957 but was way ahead of its time. Rated 8.8 and ranked at #13 on imdb.com. Hey techtronic thanx for the suggestion.



There is Indian Rip of this movie too  (Although havent seen that one)

Named "Ek Ruka Hua Faisla"


----------



## legolas (Apr 4, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Legolas have you seen *Rain Man* it can be put in the same genre I think (coz I haven't seen Bucket list yet) but if you havent another must must n must watch for you and other who appreciate good cinema. Dustin Hoffman in a life time memorable performance, would touch your heat till deep inside.......


hey sam9s, of course I have watched Rainman, a lovely movie. enjoyed it. But this bucket list was different.. I couldn't explain it....


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

Although i have Bucket list , i havent watched it yet 

And yeah i am pretty sure its awesome movie..

Eitherways even if it was a flop i would have seen it.. Who can miss rare combo of Nicholson and Morgan Freeman


----------



## techtronic (Apr 4, 2008)

*Check out the movie The Towering Inferno -Awesome movie.
*


----------



## Who (Apr 4, 2008)

Guys , how many of you have seen Blade runner ? i just love that movie, & people who have secene the movie do you remember the monologue at end of the movie, it was awesome in my opinion. very few films after blade runner had such powerful ending.


----------



## legolas (Apr 4, 2008)

@sam9s, The legend of David Gale, Truly marvelous. I again have no words to explain about this movie!! Just awesome!!

One of the best thrillers I have seen after "The firm". They are not of the same story line, but match with the fact that both are silent thrillers very parallel to reality...


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am gonna checkout

Cloverfield and Charlie Wilson's War in couple of days 

Interesting Plot..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 4, 2008)

^^hey Dipen..checked out The Nines...great movie, but a tad boring at times. nevertheless, interesting hai. thanks man


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> @sam9s, The legend of David Gale, Truly marvelous. I again have no words to explain about this movie!! Just awesome!!
> 
> One of the best thrillers I have seen after "The firm". They are not of the same story line, but match with the fact that both are silent thrillers very parallel to reality...



you mean "the life of David gale" I thought you might like it, its got one of the better twists at the end.........Also I have got the movies.......
"man from the earth", "Bucket List" and "12 angry men" now waiting for weekend to get the tast of atleast two...........


----------



## xbonez (Apr 4, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^hey Dipen..checked out The Nines...great movie, but a tad boring at times. nevertheless, interesting hai. thanks man



exactly what i'd say...interesting movie, nice plot but boring at times


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2008)

techtronic said:


> *Check out the movie The Towering Inferno -Awesome movie.
> *



Towering Inferno was good, try other desaster movies.......

Posidion Adventure (not the new one...new one was pathetic)
Airport 77
Airport 80
Daylight
Outbreak


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2008)

Sam9s thanks once again for your earlier recommendations on the horror movies! Unfortunately  I couldnt find Blair Witch Project on DVD so couldnt watch it. Right now I have got Final Destination Part1 and D-War! I will watch it this weekend!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> Another recommendation would be *Dancer In The Dark*



Watched it yesterday! Was mesmerising. Who says singers cannot act? Watch it for Bjork's acting. One of the most amazing and depressing roles ever performed. The movie was as sad and depressing as Requeim For A Dream. 

The 5 songs in the movie too are amazing. So is the documentary-style direction. It gives it a more realistic feeling.

Highly recommended for serious movie buffs. Not everone would end up liking this movie tho. It needs a bit of patience. And if you end up forwarding the songs, there wouldn't be any meaning left to it.

I am a Bjork fan now. Looking desperately for this movie's soundtrack. So far no success.


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

^^yep thats a very good movie, Bjork acted beautifully (she looked beautiful too).
All characters were equally drawn out.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Guys, I came across this website in mumbai mirror for movie lovers: LIKE-I-LIKE.ORG

By the way has anyone seen psycho (1960) ?


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone has seen the SAW series ? ?1,2,3,4 ?????
Also Hostel 1 and 2.
I recently "saw" them .
Awesome movies.
Sometimes i think how Hollywood people come with such ideas ??


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^hey Dipen..checked out The Nines...great movie, but a tad boring at times. nevertheless, interesting hai. thanks man



Yeah,  Plot is little confusing and its slow in the patches but overall i loved the idea.. plus classic acting from Ryan Reynolds 

I just had another movie of same genre (not type/pattern) in my mind, will let you know when i remember it 

In the mean time read the plot of 'Almost Famous' and 'Gattaca'. Then decide if you might enjoy the movie 

I normally dont prefer Rotten Tomatoes as most of the movies that i loved are given pathetic ratings there...  So i prefer to read user reviews on IMDB and Plot on wiki


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 4, 2008)

The godfather trilogy!!

You gotcha watch these to believe why they are called top movies ever made.Simply awesome.

(I recommend you read the books too,mario puzo is too intelligent and keeps us guessing.You wont find most of the details given in book in the movies...)


----------



## eggman (Apr 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> The godfather trilogy!!



Minus the III part, watch the first two..they are ,in one word, AWESOME...........I was blown away by them


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

^^agree


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 4, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Yeah,  Plot is little confusing and its slow in the patches but overall i loved the idea.. plus classic acting from Ryan Reynolds
> 
> I just had another movie of same genre (not type/pattern) in my mind, will let you know when i remember it
> 
> ...



Gattaca i watched...loved it. will chek out Almost Famous...


----------



## legolas (Apr 4, 2008)

^ ^ devil_himself, your second siggy is awesome!  really cool... I don't understand the first one though 

my watch list currently is
About a Boy
Eastern Promises
Layer Cake
Rendition
There will be blood (yes, yet to watch this!  )
Vantage point
Dancer in the dark
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2008)

dr_jimit said:


> Anyone has seen the SAW series ? ?1,2,3,4 ?????
> Also Hostel 1 and 2.
> I recently "saw" them .
> Awesome movies.
> Sometimes i think how Hollywood people come with such ideas ??



+++++1 for Saw series........ beautifully crafted movie.....


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

++1 for About a boy...

Though i dont like British movies that much.. but this one is an exception...

Also anyone who loves comedy shoudnt miss - 	
Death at a Funeral


----------



## a_medico (Apr 4, 2008)

Black Water

An Australian movie. A family goes for fishing in boat and a croc attacks them.

Its hell of a ride! You tend to imagine yourself in similar situation and its chilling! Best part is its very realistic. No graphics, no exaggeration. It can happen with anybody!

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0816436/


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 5, 2008)

oh damn by Australian Movie remembered..

Swimming Upstream -  Comes in my All time top - 5 movies


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 5, 2008)

Can someone recommend movies with amazing soundtracks? I want atleast 3-4 good songs. *Titanic* had "My Heart with go on" and *Top Gun* had "Take my breath away" but thats not what I want. I want movies like *The Graduate* which has good music and many good songs (who can forget Mrs. Robinson?).


----------



## a_medico (Apr 5, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Can someone recommend movies with amazing soundtracks? I want atleast 3-4 good songs. *Titanic* had "My Heart with go on" and *Top Gun* had "Take my breath away" but thats not what I want. I want movies like *The Graduate* which has good music and many good songs (who can forget Mrs. Robinson?).




Babel, Requiem for a dream, The Fountian have most the amazing of soundtracks. But they are instrumental. And you realise their intensity only after you have watched the movie.

Coming to Album :-

City of angels have one of the most amazing soundtracks.
Dancer In The Dark (Selma songs) if you happen to like Bjork. I am still hunting for its soundtrack.

Coming to Individual songs, few recommendations :-

City Of Angels Ost-Goo Goo Dolls-Iris
Cold Mountain-Alison Krauss- You Will Be My Ain True Love
Great Expectations-Duncan Sheik-Wishful Thinking
Monster/Vanilla Sky-Chemical Brothers-Where Do I Begin
Princessdiary2-Kelly Clarkson-Breakaway
Runaway Bride-Martina Mcbride-I Love You
Sweet November-Enya- Only Time
The Departed - Dropkick Murphys - Im Shipping Up To Boston
The Devil Wears Prada -KT Tunstall-Suddenly I See


Those are the ones I can recall as of now


----------



## sandeepk (Apr 5, 2008)

I watched Lord of War(2005) starring Nicolas Cage. I liked the movie. It has very good story and acting was good.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 5, 2008)

Just seen the Bourne Trilogy. Awesome!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 5, 2008)

OK boys finally watched "Man from the earth", welllllll what shall I say, I guess to much of expectations killed it for me. Actually it never seems like a movie to me, something more like TV episode of "Twilight Zone" and believe it or not the writer of this movie did write some TZ episodes. Acting was ok, background score was awsome, and screenplay was absolutely authentic and unique. BUT what was the whole purpose of the movie, I didnt get it, It looked more like a small play converted in to a full blowen movie.

********SPOILERS*********
Agreed the screen play was unique but what exactly the movie portrayed was totally strayed. Asuming "john" was the cave men..... what was the purpose of him disclosing and choosing these professors to confide in to his truth, when he himself said that he never discloses his identity and always move on when the purpose is fullfilled. Assuming again that he wanted to reconnect to his son (will) how come will not recognise John as his father in the 10 years he has seen him. There are lot other things I feel were drawn little too far...but well thats me.........I'd give 6/10 just because of amazing screenplay..........
********END OF SPOILERS*********

Neeway gonna watch "12 angry men" or "once were warriors" tonight........


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 5, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Babel, Requiem for a dream, The Fountian have most the amazing of soundtracks. But they are instrumental. And you realise their intensity only after you have watched the movie.
> 
> Coming to Album :-
> 
> ...


Thanks. Check the OST of *The Darjeeling Limited*, it's cool. Satyajit Ray classics. 

I've no idea abt Bjork or the movie. But will catch up after your strong recommendation.  Btw the OST is available.. you just have to know where to search.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 5, 2008)

Has ne1 seen Superbad??


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

^ ^ 
Yeah, supercool movie. I loved it.


----------



## legolas (Apr 6, 2008)

sam9s said:


> finally watched "Man from the earth", welllllll what shall I say, I guess to much of expectations killed it for me.


Yeah, not all have the same opinion. I appreciate the imagination and audacity to put such a concept into a movie! It was more than enough for me..


----------



## mind021 (Apr 6, 2008)

well watch d movie "BLACK AND WHITE"
a must watch for every civilized person believing in world peace.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 6, 2008)

Jay & Silent Bob strike Back.Overdosed 'F' word usage flick but very funny.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Jay & Silent Bob strike Back.Overdosed 'F' word usage flick but very funny.



well overdose of the "F" word reminds me a movie called "*Running Scared*" I think it used for more than 500 times. There was not even a single line without it ........ movie was worth a watch as well......


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2008)

ok watched "*The Bucket List*",..it was good worth a watch, thank you who so ever recomended it. It had a touch of element of "The scent of a women" you know to do all what you dreamt off before dying. Though scent of a women was a classic, amazing movie, bucket list still was commndable.

My next watch should be "*Clover Field*" or "*Once were warriors*"..........


----------



## a_medico (Apr 6, 2008)

Watched a Spanish horror movie    [REC]

Good treat for all those who like zombie movies. I think I have got an overdose of them, best being "28 days later". But [REC] wasn't that bad either.

Pretty healthy imdb rating for a zombie movie.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1038988/

ps - the direction is something like we recently saw in Cloverfield.

Even "Descent" I found pretty scary. Also, "Exorcism of Emily Rose".


----------



## eggman (Apr 6, 2008)

*THE GOOD,THE BAD AND THE UGLY*

No words to describe this masterpiece!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2008)

ok watched *Clover Field* as well, did we discuses this movie on this thread........ how many actually watched it, I am pretty curious as to know how others felt about the movie. For me I guess the main objective of the movie was to create a monster attack as if it would have happened in reality and not like the Godzilla fantasy. Well for me it succeeded to only say about 40-50%. screenplay was obvious, CGI was perfect and absolutely believable, but what lacked for me was the intensity of the situation portrayed by the actors,(Which on the other hand was freaking awesome, and absolutely impeccable in *United 93*)   second the decisions made by the group in such a catastrophic situation were nowhere believable, one small eg..

*****SPOILER******
If the main character was to save his girl friend so be it, why on the earth were his other casual friends following.......... if I were to be there, in such a disastrous situation I would be s*it scared and would try to pick the very first evacuation plan I get.
*****END OF SPOILER******

Plus lots of other factors I think could have been better and the movie could have been a cult..............neewhow..... still was enjoyable and definably once worth....

I'd really like to hear what others have to say.....


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah...The thread is on 100th page


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 7, 2008)

The Incredibles
Superbad


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 7, 2008)

OFFTOPIC :wow ....is this the longest thread in thinkdigits history?


----------



## a_medico (Apr 7, 2008)

Dear friends....100 pages of discussion and no mention of Gunda?

Common guys, don't tell me not a single one of you hasn't seen it!

Mithunda starrer. My(and millions other's) all time fav.

Guys, before jumping to conclusions, check out its imdb rating and number of users that voted!

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0497915/

Sadly the imdb rating has dropped down a bit. Once it was the one with highest imdb rating for a Bollywood movie! (or it still is?)

Acting is awesome. Not just the King himself, but everybody has given an oustanding performance. Everybody deserves a award but sadly the movie went unnoticed when it came to awards. Thanks to internet, the movie is resurrected and is getting its share of fame. Dialogues are out of the world which you won't get in any other movie. Hats off to Mithunda, director Kanti Shah and writer Bashir Babar. Script and dialogues are something which makes this movie a killer one!

Highly highly highly recommended. 

At any cost, don't miss this one guys. Your life won't be worth without watching Gunda. And thats an understatement.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 8, 2008)

Cloverfield - Awesome Movie
Its a camera movie but still awesome.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 8, 2008)

*Check out The Hunt for the Red October *


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Remember from October..

*October Sky* is must watch for anyone who has missed it


----------



## shantanu (Apr 8, 2008)

i saw the bucket list and " THE GREAT DEBATERS "" very good movie ( Denzel Washington)


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2008)

*MODERN TIMES , CITY LIGHT,THE KID * - Charlie Chaplin

Must watch oldies


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 8, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Dear friends....100 pages of discussion and no mention of Gunda?
> 
> Common guys, don't tell me not a single one of you hasn't seen it!
> 
> ...



*WTF??*


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

^wtff ?

i havent seen the movie and it seems to be a good one.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^wtff ?
> 
> i havent seen the movie and it seems to be a good one.



WTF????


----------



## a_medico (Apr 8, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> WTF????



Google for it and go through millions of blogs praising it. Checkout its orkut communities. Go thro imdb. Best is checkout yourself. Unique movie experience.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

many movies scraped unnoticed and underrated, its only after the subsequent generation some movies become a hit



jxcess2 said:


> WTF????


there better ways to say that.

U could hav seen the lines posted by him, if it weren't for any substance he could hav just ended the whole post with one line.


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> many movies scraped unnoticed and underrated, its only after the subsequent generation some movies become a hit
> 
> 
> there better ways to say that.
> ...



Om Jai Jagdish! Kabhi Kushi Kabhi Gham! Kuch Kuch Hota Hai!


----------



## iMav (Apr 9, 2008)

i saw shutter the day before, supposedly a horror movie, a jap horror movie, was the first time i went to a theater to watch a horror movie, now i dont what it was but im not a big horror genre fan and have seen some movies and they are all the same, a lonely road with pine trees on both sides u drive and u hit into a ghost, ur on a floor all alone and the tube light flickering

the movie was creepy more than scary, there were only 2 scenes where i was taken aback - which werent that great either just creepy

the movie had a good plot but for some reason i felt the end was drab


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

^^u know what ?
When u reach 20ies the real horror lies in unknown , the fear of oneself, psychological deranged illusions.

I was scared to death while watching evil dead 2 in 10th standard but now its like a cheese to digest. no fear.

My advice, watch some psychological horror movies.



jxcess2 said:


> Om Jai Jagdish! Kabhi Kushi Kabhi Gham! Kuch Kuch Hota Hai!


all were a bit coated ones not much better but typical hits.

Bagban was one good movie if u count it in the same genre


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 9, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Om Jai Jagdish! Kabhi Kushi Kabhi Gham! Kuch Kuch Hota Hai!



Some ppl don't seem to get the sarcasm.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah


----------



## legolas (Apr 9, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i saw the bucket list and " THE GREAT DEBATERS "" very good movie ( Denzel Washington)


Watched *The great debaters*

Another awesome piece of recommendation, thanks Shantanu!! the power of rationality and patience.
+1


----------



## a_medico (Apr 9, 2008)

'Into The Wild'  .. watched it today. Was nice to see a movie belonging to a completely different genre. 

And amazing soundtrack.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0758758/

plot - After graduating from Emory University, top student and athlete Christopher McCandless abandons his possessions, gives his entire $24,000 savings account to charity and hitchhikes to Alaska to live in the wilderness. Along the way, Christopher encounters a series of characters that shape his life.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anybody seen *Indiana Jones Trilogy* ?

I am planning to watch it if there are favorable reviews..?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Has anybody seen *Indiana Jones Trilogy* ?
> 
> I am planning to watch it if there are favorable reviews..?


It's a must watch dude! I liked the 2nd and the 3rd one more than the first one. Harrison Ford and Steven Speilberg. Watch it ASAP.  


a_medico -
*Into the Wild* is my fav. movie last. Amazing screenplay.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> It's a must watch dude! I liked the 2nd and the 3rd one more than the first one. Harrison Ford and Steven Speilberg. Watch it ASAP.



And most importantly *George Lucas.
*How could you forget him?


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 9, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> It's a must watch dude! I liked the 2nd and the 3rd one more than the first one. Harrison Ford and Steven Speilberg. Watch it ASAP.
> 
> 
> a_medico -
> *Into the Wild* is my fav. movie last. Amazing screenplay.






rayraven said:


> And most importantly *George Lucas.
> *How could you forget him?




Right on it 

I knew i was missing a good Trilogy 

Actually as the 4th part is coming in May...It reminded me of watching the 1st 3


----------



## eggman (Apr 10, 2008)

Another Great movie

SNATCH

101 % entertainment guaranteed


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

eggman said:


> Another Great movie
> SNATCH
> 101 % entertainment guaranteed


^ ^ damn true! +1
sidesplitting hilarious!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 10, 2008)

^^++1 for that. its much much more than paisa vasool


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

Just watched *The bank job*
another awesome flick.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2008)

Seen Hitman.. 6/10
and +10 for Snatch.


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

^ ^ hitman beats our bollywood and kollywood by miles in stunts!!  he is the man


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Ek Ruka Hua Faisla - 11 jurors ask death penalty and 12th ask justice!*

I recently watched this movie. It is damn good movie.  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gifI remember having watched this movie on DD when I first watched it, almost 10 years back.

"Ek Ruka Hua Faisla" - One of the classic movie.
Twelve male members of a jury gather together in an enclosed room to deliberate their decision on a charge of murder against a young man who has been accused of killing his elderly father. All of the jury, save for one, are convinced of this young man's guilt, and they would like to convince their colleague also to come to the same unanimous decision. But will they be able to convince him to change his verdict?

Pankaj Kapur gives a fantastic performance and his bringing out his *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.giftongue, while speaking, was very appealing.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif Annu Kapur plays a old man and his gestures are wonderful to watch. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
this is a classic movie. everyone should watch it.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
Go & check it out *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

Youtube - Google zindabad *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2008)

Just completed Hitman Bloodymoney so looking at this beautifully crafted game I feel the movie didn't do any justice at all.Timothy was a major drawback.Could rate it very average though.


----------



## slugger (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Ek Ruka Hua Faisla - 11 jurors ask death penalty and 12th ask justice!*

shud it not b in d muvee reco thread

*REPORTIN*


----------



## techtronic (Apr 10, 2008)

*^^ Very true. It would have been much better if Agent 47 would have been either Jason Statham or Vin Diesel.Meanwhile planning to watch Ocean's Trilogy in Full HD 
*


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Ek Ruka Hua Faisla - 11 jurors ask death penalty and 12th ask justice!*

Its a cheap remake of 12 Angry Men


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2008)

+1 for SNATCH. But you need to watch it with subtitles or you end up disliking it. With subtitles, Brad Pitt is awesome with his pikey hehehe


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 10, 2008)

Allwyn, seriously? I think Timothy really added another dimension to the character. Overall, Hitman was a fantastic movie to me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2008)

@Ring: That's just my personal opinion buddy.I don't think he suited the character correctly.If you have gone through the game his speech & directive language is not well balance by Timothy.The movie was not something out of the world but was average.The action was a bit disappointing.The end was not satisfying enough.But overall wasn't all that bad.If you consider all the game elments like the Assasinations & his weaponary then this movie falls pail in contrast to it. 

The reason statham would have suited the role was because not only did the suit the character looks perfectly but he had a heavy accent which Agent 47 had in the game.Could have made a better Agent.Plus if you have seen him in Transporter then you might vouch for that fact. 

Then again I didn't hate the movie but just didn't feel it lived up to the game expectations.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 10, 2008)

Shoot'em Up - Good Action Movie


----------



## juggler (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Ek Ruka Hua Faisla - 11 jurors ask death penalty and 12th ask justice!*

^^+1


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep after Transporter, Statham is the ultimate bald assasin.
BTW yea subtitles help when watching Snatch.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 10, 2008)

I felt *Lock, Stock and Smoking Barrels* was a better movie than *Snatch*. But bother were average movie IMO, maybe I didn't like British style of Comedy stuffs.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine was the other way. After watching Snatch, I though of watching 'Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels' by the same director. Ended up linking snatch more.

One more recommendation :-

Matrubhoomi - A nation without women.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0379375/



One of the most unique movies ever made in India. As a rule, it almost went unnoticed.

Was also rated in top 10 movies of the year by Times NewYork or something.

The movie has excellent black comedy especially considering the fact that the subject is so serious. 

Must watch!

ps - just go through the splendid reviews *www.imdb.com/title/tt0379375/usercomments


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^
The movies was depressing...

Ugly representation of the truth


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yep after Transporter, Statham is the ultimate bald assasin.
> BTW yea subtitles help when watching Snatch.


You bectha! The Brit accent is very tough to catch onto.Especially in movies.This is one part where I like the American style of speaking which seems more clear in terms of understanding.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 10, 2008)

jumper sucksssssssssss


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 10, 2008)

but a must watch nevertheless..this was meant for Matrubhoomi

btw, has anyone watched The Trap : *www.imdb.com/title/tt0478813/


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> You bectha! The Brit accent is very tough to catch onto.Especially in movies.



Quote from Snatch:-

Now, there is a problem with Pikeys or Gypsies: you can't really understand much of what's being said. It's not Irish, it's not English, it's just . . . well, it's just Pikey.


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

anybody saw *Flawless*


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 10, 2008)

^^
Its in my stock since 3 months  havent watched it yet


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 10, 2008)

12 Angry Men = Sheer brilliance. Thanks guys for this awesum recommendation


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 10, 2008)

anyone has seen survive style 5+ ? is it clean?


----------



## legolas (Apr 10, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Its in my stock since 3 months  havent watched it yet


Well, in that case.. let me tell how it is!


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone mentioned OCEAN'S 13 . . .


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Saw Employee of the month  . good movie!


----------



## eggman (Apr 10, 2008)

I am very impressed by *SNATCH*. Full entertainment,full comedy........And brad Pitt was just awesome. Can't wait to watch the *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*. And yeah it was hard to catch British Accent. While watching *A HARD DAY'S NIGHT* i had to stop in between and find the subtitle and watch from start. Thats when I realized my weakness for British Accent. However, I never encountered these in HP movies..........dunno why??


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Allwyn, seriously? I think Timothy really added another dimension to the character. Overall, Hitman was a fantastic movie to me.



I can understand both ring ans ally's POV, actually the performance was not I would say that lacked, its the character emotions. If you have noticed in Die Hard 4, Timothy's face has inherent feature for showing good amount of emotions. Big eyes, expressions. Hitman on the contrary needed someone who shows no face emotions (much like Arnold in T1), and for that Timothy had to work out as it was not coming invariably. But still I thought he did a commendable job and the movie was once worth.....



a_medico said:


> Quote from Snatch:-
> 
> Now, there is a problem with Pikeys or Gypsies: you can't really understand much of what's being said. It's not Irish, it's not English, it's just . . . well, it's just Pikey.




I agree Brit acc is tough on ears, but one thing can'nt be neglected is their own Brit style sence of humor, its very diferent........, scarcasm mixed with wiitiness and is said with complete seriousness and simplicity.........made me giggle all the time through out the movie.........

another one....

             Good dags. Do you like dags?
             Dags? - What?
             Yeah, dags. - Dags. You like dags?
             Oh, dogs.
             Sure, I like dags.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 11, 2008)

@Dipen...loved Almost Famous. Thanx


----------



## techtronic (Apr 11, 2008)

I always liked Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.
Check out Flawless, good acting my Michael Caine and Demi Moore.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2008)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## xbonez (Apr 11, 2008)

Harold and Kumar got to White Castle
Rounders


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2008)

Saw Captivity. 10/10 for Elisha Cuthbert and 5/10 for the Movie.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2008)

*Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind*

Probably the only Jim Carrey movie I can tolerate now. Rather can watch it many times.


----------



## blueshift (Apr 11, 2008)

Khuda Ke Liye - Awesome movie, great storyline, nice music and songs but at some point I think it was a bit slow paced.
Watch it guys.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2008)

Ocean's 11 - 8/10
Ocean's 12 - 8/10
Now for Ocean's 13.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

^Ocean's 11 - 8/10
Ocean's 12 - 7/10
Ocean's 13. dont know.. abhi tak dekhi nahi..... 
-----------------------------------------------


The Blue Umbrella 
Cast: Pankaj Kapur, Shreya Sharma, Direction: Vishal Bharadwaj *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mslQItTktTs&feature=related

*b.imagehost.org/t/0450/vlcsnap-656439.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0451/vlcsnap-656245.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0450/vlcsnap-11945.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0450/vlcsnap-659778.jpg

pankaj kapur *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif rocks..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

really good movie.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
must watch. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif


----------



## legolas (Apr 11, 2008)

techtronic said:


> I always liked Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.
> Check out Flawless, good acting my Michael Caine and Demi Moore.



Flawless -> awesome movie!! yes...
Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels -> not better than snatch, but the same director and certainly worth a watch 1 time!! 
usual suspects -> kevin spacey at his best!!  a must must must see movie!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind*
> 
> Probably the only Jim Carrey movie I can tolerate now. Rather can watch it many times.



Go for *Number 23* then......



legolas said:


> Flawless -> awesome movie!! yes...
> Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels -> not better than snatch, but the same director and certainly worth a watch 1 time!!
> usual suspects -> kevin spacey at his best!!  a must must must see movie!



Nothing Can beat Kevin Spacey in *The Seven*


----------



## legolas (Apr 11, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Nothing Can beat Kevin Spacey in *The Seven*


I have seen that too...  have you seen *usual suspects*? He is a great actor, let's not fight over where he was at his best!  there are already many threads with much fighting going on!


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 11, 2008)

the bank job

crash

lions for lambs


----------



## legolas (Apr 11, 2008)

^ *bank job* awesomeeeeeeee


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2008)

Lost In Translation

watch it for Scarlett Johansson. Nice screenplay.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2008)

legolas said:


> I have seen that too...  have you seen *usual suspects*? He is a great actor, let's not fight over where he was at his best!  there are already many threads with much fighting going on!



No not fighting just my views   ........ Yes I have seen usual Suspect as well and it was amazing. But if we compare the two performances I liked the performance in Seven Better. (Again not that in usual suspect it was bad......... I am just comparing if we have to)

PS :: This Bank Job looks interesting.......... Planning to get this one.....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 11, 2008)

^^Is it The Seven or Se7en?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 12, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^Is it The Seven or Se7en?



Isnt it understood, how many movies have kevin Spacey acted with title Seven.....


----------



## legolas (Apr 12, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^Is it The Seven or Se7en?



its se7en.

@sam9s...  i know. i was jk. 
see bank job.. I am surprised its a true story!!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 12, 2008)

Kevin Spacey's best is *American Beauty*, of course.   He's not concentrating on movies but in Theater (which is totally cool).


----------



## legolas (Apr 12, 2008)

^  ok so far, se7en, usual suspects and American beauty 1 votes


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 12, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Isnt it understood, how many movies have kevin Spacey acted with title Seven.....



nopes..it wasnt. i even searched for "The Seven".


----------



## sam9s (Apr 12, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> nopes..it wasnt. i even searched for "The Seven".



cheezzz *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif 


BTY Watched Jumper.....nice effects, kinda different story but still left me asking for much more......... at the end I was like....... ok what next......is that all.......?????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2008)

^Expect a sequel for sure.Remember David's mother who is a Paladin & Roland are still alive.Perhaps they could have a better sequel for it.I really enjoyed this movie.Must admit that it came as a surprise to me though.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 12, 2008)

Saw Vantage Point. Loved it. Each perspective reveals something more and in the end the entire thing falls into place like a puzzle.


----------



## eggman (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh! This one's a classic:

* HEAT *


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2008)

Did anyone of you watch either of the hindi movies released this week? How is U, Me Aur Hum? I heard its nice!


----------



## eggman (Apr 12, 2008)

For those who haven't seen
*THE GOOD,THE BAD AND THE UGLY* please go and watch it. I've watched it today for the 7th or 8th time and it still blew me away!!!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2008)

*Mar Adentro (The Sea Inside)*

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0369702/


Spanish.

Oscar for best foreign film in i think 2005 or something.

Story of quadruplegic who fought a 30 year campaign in favor of euthanasia and his own right to die. 

Highly highly recommended !!!!


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 13, 2008)

Just now finished watching Eastern Promises... Excellent movie.. I'd rate it 8.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2008)

eggman said:


> For those who haven't seen
> *THE GOOD,THE BAD AND THE UGLY* please go and watch it. I've watched it today for the 7th or 8th time and it still blew me away!!!



yea watched it when I was a kid,........go for *For a few dollors more* you will like this as well.............


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 13, 2008)

Just watched Awake....
Awesome movie... What a thrilling story....

You should watch it if
1.) You are a Bio Student or interested in subject...
2,") Want to see ultimate twist in movie


----------



## Ecko (Apr 13, 2008)

How u people are getting so many movies ??


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 13, 2008)

i have seen man from the earth very good movie


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 13, 2008)

Ecko said:


> How u people are getting so many movies ??


We're super rich (or our friends are).


----------



## a_medico (Apr 13, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Just watched Awake....
> Awesome movie... What a thrilling story....
> 
> You should watch it if
> ...



Similar theme. But better. Do watch *Sublime*.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0822858/


Don't go by imdb rating. Its much better than it. Recommended for those who love medical thrillers. And there ain't many.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2008)

Ecko said:


> How u people are getting so many movies ??



aaaahhh!! I wish I can ans that.....after all I also want to earn points......



Quiz_Master said:


> Just watched Awake....
> Awesome movie... What a thrilling story....
> 
> You should watch it if
> ...



mmm Awake looks interesting, trying to get this one as well. I wish I could get something like Saw twists, they were so awsome and unique, I never enjoyed any twist as good as I enjoyed saw........


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

Popped in *The Descent* and man lo i felt scared again. Wow I need more movies like this.



sam9s said:


> I wish I could get something like Saw twists, they were so awsome and unique, I never enjoyed any twist as good as I enjoyed saw........



U watched Sublime(rating is low just coz people didn't like ending) ?? or Jacob's Ladder or Session 9 

Some good movies with twists and horror. If u like The Descent then try them.



Ecko said:


> How u people are getting so many movies ??


Naah they are not so many if u consider the average releases worldwide.

Just a speck from the heap


----------



## sam9s (Apr 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> Popped in *The Descent* and man lo i felt scared again. Wow I need more movies like this.
> 
> U watched Sublime(rating is low just coz people didn't like ending) ?? or Jacob's Ladder or Session 9



Watched neither, which one to go for the first one........ are all with unique twists....checking them on IMDB....

BTW I suggested Descent way back in the thread, glad you finally watched it, it was beautifully crafted. The eerie, creepy environment really gets you......


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Watched neither, which one to go for the first one........ are all with unique twists....checking them on IMDB....
> 
> BTW I suggested Descent way back in the thread, glad you finally watched it, it was beautifully crafted. The eerie, creepy environment really gets you......


I watched Descent second time, was out of movies for awhile and thought of diggin something from HDD. 


Jut don't read the whole plots of these movies.
Sublime is entertaining.
Jacob's Ladder is slow but really worth watching.
Session 9 is creepy.

First two are similar to some extent, last one will make u flabbergasted when u reach the end, i liked the concept of Simon.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2008)

Halfway through "The Air I Breathe". Must say so far it really has me going. Will let you guys know once I get through the full thing. 

...and it has a star cast


----------



## Ecko (Apr 14, 2008)

We'll i wanna ask this 
What is this that they dont allow torrent news on the forum lol
When there is a thread like this going on

We'll before answering my previous question did u saw my signature


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 14, 2008)

Naked Gun-All the parts. Hilarious movies.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 14, 2008)

*Sweeney Todd - The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*

One of the best movies I have seen in a very, very long time. It will gross you out, make you shiver, and gross you out again, but the overall effect that it will have on you is profoundly, absolutely fantastic. 

The presentation of the Movie is flawless. I cannot think of a single thing that could have possibly improved it any further. The actors, every one of them, are given room to breathe and go above and beyond what they have done before. 

Simply brilliant. Ten on ten.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> We're super rich (or our friends are).


or you have super fast internet ........



ring_wraith said:


> *Sweeney Todd - The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*
> 
> ........  It will gross you out, make you shiver, and gross you out again, but the overall effect that it will have on you is profoundly, absolutely fantastic.



i agree its a gross movie, thats exactly why i hated it. disgusting movie. only pay-off was the twist in the end.



Quiz_Master said:


> Just watched Awake....
> Awesome movie... What a thrilling story....
> 
> You should watch it if
> ...


which one is it? *www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=Awake&x=17&y=12
the 2007 one?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 14, 2008)

*We Own the Night*

Amazing movie. Excellent acting by Joaquin Phoenix. Eva Mendes is super hot. A must watch. 

8.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2008)

Ecko said:


> We'll i wanna ask this
> What is this that they dont allow torrent news on the forum lol
> When there is a thread like this going on
> 
> We'll before answering my previous question did u saw my signature




what was the point of asking???

~snipped~



T159 said:


> I watched Descent second time, was out of movies for awhile and thought of diggin something from HDD.
> 
> 
> Jut don't read the whole plots of these movies.
> ...



I will start with session 9, I already have loads of movies queued up ....  the consuming is far less than the production speed......if you know what I mean...........I have'nt even yet seen "once were warrior" though I got the movie the moment you recomended.........


----------



## manishsinghtoo (Apr 15, 2008)

*Plz watch these movies
1. No country for  old men
2.Michael clayton
3.Sunshine
4.There will be blood
5.American Gangster
and so on list is so long
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I have'nt even yet seen "once were warrior" though I got the movie the moment you recomended.........


Oh man! Still didn't watch it yet.It's been a while since I recommended it.Take some time out & catch up with it.It's really worth it. 

Dam! I have cut down on watching movies since the PS2 raided in. 

Had got 40GB of movies from friend this week so hopefully can now catch up with Cloverfield.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2008)

Ecko said:


> We'll i wanna ask this
> What is this that they dont allow torrent news on the forum lol
> When there is a thread like this going on
> 
> We'll before answering my previous question did u saw my signature


I'd suggest you change your signature 

@sam9s: We don't want any discussion on how you acquire "stuff" 

@goobimama: I deleted your post as i edited sam9s's.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I'd suggest you change your signature
> 
> @sam9s: We don't want any discussion on how you acquire "stuff"
> 
> @goobimama: I deleted your post as i edited sam9s's.



cheez man here we go again........I dont recall posting any thing that even hinted how I acquire "stuff". Well well if thats how it has to go......lets continue........



allwyndlima said:


> Oh man! Still didn't watch it yet.It's been a while since I recommended it.Take some time out & catch up with it.It's really worth it.
> 
> Dam! I have cut down on watching movies since the PS2 raided in.
> 
> Had got 40GB of movies from friend this week so hopefully can now catch up with Cloverfield.




I will suerly man I will, and you havent watched cloverfield, not that its some kind of classic but I was really expecting your response to what I posted about the movie couple of pages before..........watch and quote my post to reply with your views about cloverfield.......



manishsinghtoo said:


> *Plz watch these movies
> 1. No country for  old men
> 2.Michael clayton
> 3.Sunshine
> ...



I have got "*No country for old men, There will be blood and American Gangster* Already watched *Sunshine and Michael Clayton*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I will suerly man I will, and you havent watched cloverfield, not that its some kind of classic but I was really expecting your response to what I posted about the movie couple of pages before..........watch and quote my post to reply with your views about cloverfield.......


Sorry mate had got my Night Unlimited internet scheme taken off for this month so had missed out on lot of movies.Will watch it & let you know.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 16, 2008)

serenity


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Finished watching The Air I Breathe. Must say, it's a very well done movie. Awesome acting. Good storyline. Must watch. 8/10 (IMDB says 8.3/10 I think)


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 16, 2008)

completely bowled over by Awake.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2008)

finished *12 Angry men* Very intelligently made film......brilliantly crafted.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Oooooh. 12 Angry Men is an awesome movie indeed. A must watch for the rest of you.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2008)

Dunno if its been mentioned already but...Never Back Down...AWESOME movie!  I give it 8/10 ... would be 10/10 if the camera wasnt so blurred in the fight scenes! Enjoy it, 100%!


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 16, 2008)

Is '*U Me Aur Hum'* a remake of 'Notebook'

and '*Shaurya*' a remake of '*A Few Good Men*'


----------



## Pathik (Apr 16, 2008)

The Shooter. - 7/10


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 16, 2008)

@Dipen...yup for both


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Is '*U Me Aur Hum'* a remake of 'Notebook'
> 
> and '*Shaurya*' a remake of '*A Few Good Men*'



Shauray a remake of few good men, ?? how are they gonna portray the Code Red thing........ its not in the Indian Defence system........or may be it is......correct me if I am wrong.......


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Like they care whether it actually is in the Indian Defence system or not...


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 16, 2008)

Really i hope they made an exact copy of Few Good Men, because if they have improvised then they have totally ruined it  

I wonder who's gonna play the part of Jack Nicholson lol 

On the other hand i dont care about Notebook..havent seen it


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 16, 2008)

^^
Dude! Why are you fooling around here? Go watch The Notebook. Amazing movie. Made me cry.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 16, 2008)

Hot Fuzz. 6/10 total tp..
Btw ny1 seen Horton hears a who?


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2008)

I saw the poster and I thought...no...erm...no...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 16, 2008)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail !!!!

If you like laughing for 1.5 hrs nonstop, you HAVE to watch the movie, no exceptions. 

A warning: you need to understand the english accent a bit 
Second warning: beware of deadly mutant creatures that look like rabbits.

Apart from the movie, I would recommend ppl to watch the entire monty python series, thats the most hilarious series eva!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 16, 2008)

*Cloverfield *

One of the best monster/zoombies movie. Fully shot with a handycam by an amateur (or atleast it looked like it) so it takes time to get used to it. 

The best movie I've seen which released this year. Must watch. We should watch movies like this in the Cinemas to appreciate even more. 

8/10


----------



## shantanu (Apr 16, 2008)

i watched Shoot em UP : kinda CRAP good movie, the action was like a comedy.. rest story was all made up


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail !!!!
> 
> If you like laughing for 1.5 hrs nonstop, you HAVE to watch the movie, no exceptions.
> 
> ...



I have watched this movie after much of its acclaim. But I didn't find it funny...I know where it was supposed to be funny, but the film looked awful to me. I guess, thats just me.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ 
Even me. I didn't see the movie fully even being a big Michael Palin fan. The comedy thing looked silly and I couldn't get the point of the movie...


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 16, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Dude! Why are you fooling around here? Go watch The Notebook. Amazing movie. Made me cry.



lol thats the only reason i am not watching it 

Damn i think i am gonna watch Few Good Men again tonight (for like 10+ th time), I just cant get enough of Courtroom Drama and if it consists of Jack Nicholson and Tom Cruise fir to chance hi nahi 

Havent watched any movie since many days, Finished 'Band of Brothers' for 3rd time - The Best War Series ever  (oops watched 1st part of 'Soldier'  in the evening )


----------



## legolas (Apr 16, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Dude! Why are you fooling around here? Go watch The Notebook. Amazing movie. Made me cry.



+10000000000000
if you like it, watch *Away from her*. not as good as the notebook, but you will love it.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 17, 2008)

Are i like romantic movies.. and actually jst yesterday i kinda went through important stage in my romantic life   But over sentimental are not the top priority as of now..

I looking for movies like Sentinel as in President Assassination , Snipers , Killing  Plots , Failures , Betrayal, kinda movies...

In these type of movies the more sophisticated technology they show, more i like.. Although some of very old movies top the charts but i still prefer fair bit of gadgetry..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2008)

Watch the Shooter, Hitman, DH4, The Italian Job etc then.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 17, 2008)

watched u me aur hum. 

6/10 as I am already a notebook fan. The initial scene also reminded me of 50 First Dates. But Devghan has to go long way to become a mainstream director.


----------



## legolas (Apr 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Watch the Shooter, Hitman, DH4, The Italian Job etc then.


add *The bank job* to that list... if you are not strong enough to watch emotional movies!  jk.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^
Watched all of them long time back  (Waiting for DVDRip of Bank Job - I have stopped watching movies in lower than DVD Rip Quality  )

*If someone likes these genre also watch*

The Day of the Jackal (old and new)
Absolute Power
In the Line of Fire
Murder at 1600
13 Days
Air Force One
The Manchurian Candidate
The Interpreter
Enemy of the State

I still want more of these 

i.e Action and Thrill involving Emergency, Terrorist Activities , Secret Service, Plot to Kill President, Mole in the system..etc etc..



legolas said:


> add *The bank job* to that list... if you are not strong enough to watch emotional movies!  jk.



oye, i can and i have watched many senti movies.. also most of the times i love them too  Its just not the right time


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 17, 2008)

Horton Hears a Who! - Excellent Movie


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2008)

Any nice mystery movie or whodaunnit!


----------



## prem4u (Apr 17, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Any nice mystery movie or whodaunnit!



watch 
*The Prestige*


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

watched *Marebito , *strange intriguing movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody here watched Vantage Point? Howz the movie?


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2008)

smokin' aces - awesome movie, pure action

Hortin Hears a Who -cute animation but humor is fit only for kids...lack the excellent wit of ice age...


----------



## confused!! (Apr 18, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Anybody here watched Vantage Point? Howz the movie?



Ending could have been better..


----------



## CooL EdeN (Apr 18, 2008)

i am a movie fanatic. hv seen most of the movies posted here. guys, really wanna see a movie which is something different ?!? i don know exactly wat genre is it. the only thing i can say that it is about the mayan civilization...

movie : Apocalypto
*ing   : no such stars but directed by the famous Mel Gibson
genre : Hollywood's Latest type!!  (never seen such a movie before)

Another movie i suggest is...

Movie: Crank
*ing  : Jason Statham
genre: At 1st its FAST (1st of its kind), next Action 


These 2 are the must.......................

U can also watch...

movie: B13
A french movie, comes with English subtitles. got good n stylish action.

also look out for the new martial arts star Tony Jaa. he is real good n blv me, he does the stunts himself. look out for his movies:
1. Enter the new dragon
2. tom yum goong

if anyone loves bikes, look out for:
1. torque (*ing ice cube)
2. biker boyz (*ing samuel l jackson)


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring* ( My Rating:*9.5*/10) (Perfect simplicity, beautiful and a fine art, this movie make you think and u feel a lot better after watching this, my mind and heart is lighten up)
Recommended for all who are tainted with corrupt thoughts and need a peace of mind and soul.



> Lust awakens the desire to possess. And that awakens the intent to murder



PS: Some creature cruelty is there.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ratatouille


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^  good movie ..lovely and different storyline. horton hears a who is also good but not as good.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you for smoking
Dil Chahta Hai
The Prestige
The Godfather 1,2
Shawshank Redemption


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 18, 2008)

Inside Man . . .


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone seen *fandango*?


----------



## a_medico (Apr 20, 2008)

Loved the ending of *Silent Hill*. Also the background score.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 20, 2008)

the bank job - worth a watch


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

*The Bank Job* (My Rating:*8.2*/10) (Awesome movie, based on true incidents in 1971, must watch)
Few things to take care before robbery 
. Never try a less secure media to communicate
. Talk in an encoded language



a_medico said:


> Loved the ending of *Silent Hill*. Also the background score.



Yeah the ending is left for interpretation, and if u loved the background score then do check out the OST of Silent Hill games from which the music was taken and the composer is Akira Yamaoka


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 20, 2008)

+1 bank job
and has everyone seen lil miss sunshine


----------



## a_medico (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sharkwater*

Hardhitting documentary. As effective as _An inconvenient truth_. A must watch!

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0856008/


----------



## Stuge (Apr 20, 2008)

*Recommended:*
American Gangster
Breach 
Into the Wild
Blades of Glory 

*Not Recommended *

Havoc(watch only for Anne's; Eyecandy lol
Waitress


----------



## confused!! (Apr 21, 2008)

I just watched "the longest penalty kick in the world"...very good spanish movie...must watch or not i don't know but very enjoyable....

offtopic: this UTV world Movies is showing some very enjoyable movies


----------



## Pathik (Apr 21, 2008)

Evan Almighty 6/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheats.Awesome movie.Napplebee FTW!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2008)

*Away From Her*

One more on alziemers. But more realistic than Notebook.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Away From Her*
> 
> One more on alziemers. But more realistic than Notebook.


yeah *notebook* didn't get my share of emotions...dunno why but it lacked somewhere.

Another movie similar to the theme(Alzheimer) is *A moment to remember*, a must watch.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Apr 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> *Cheats*.Awesome movie.Napplebee FTW!



and i thought no one watched that movie..!! 

the movie reminds me of my college..! its a must watch for all graduation students IMO..!!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2008)

Watched *Rush Hour 3* What a surprise package was this. Complete entertainment. If you wanna enjoy some no logic, hiralious action ride pop this movie up....... this movie deservs one watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2008)

@Jack: I actually wanted to watch this long back but had a prolonged delay & then it slipped off my mind.Then yesterday being a lazy Sunday afternoon,popped this movie in & laughed my way throughout. 

@Sam: The best in the whole Rush Hour triology should be Rush Hour 2.I felt 3 was a bit of a let down.They had ran out of gags & most of the time Tucker just seemed to be dragging along the same act.Though I enjoyed that french Car chase sequence.Try Money Talks,again a good movie from Tucker.But this time Charlie Sheen is partenered alongside him.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 21, 2008)

cloverfield - definitely worth a watch...i loved it...i'd give it a 8.5/10


----------



## shantanu (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy gilmore : ok to watch once.. kind a cheering


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hazaaron Khwaishein Aisi*

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0411469/

Movies like these still keep my interest in bollywood alive. Hate the _Rajpal Yadav_ type of humor which is more of a exaggerated physical humor than intellectual. I used to like his acting earlier. Same applies to _Paresh Rawal_. I know many won't agree with me on this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Happy gilmore : ok to watch once.. kind a cheering


That & Billy Madison are pretty good Adam Sandler comedies.With the latter being better than the former.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Hazaaron Khwaishein Aisi*
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0411469/
> 
> Movies like these still keep my interest in bollywood alive. Hate the _Rajpal Yadav_ type of humor which is more of a exaggerated physical humor than intellectual. I used to like his acting earlier. Same applies to _Paresh Rawal_. I know many won't agree with me on this.


It was not that good. It's a one time watch only. That chick was super hot though.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 21, 2008)

the dreamer (starring Eva green ).Unusual movie!.its 18+ BTW.


----------



## jamifahad (Apr 21, 2008)

Well you have got to understand the concept behind Hazaaron Khwaishein Aisi. It is not your run-of-the-mill hindi movie..infact i think it is few of the most brilliantly movies in hindi cinema ever.

Movie:Memento
Genre: Thriller

Absolutely Must Watch.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 21, 2008)

Watched "3 Deewarein" for second time 

I don't know if i would like to recommend it to someone else.. but i totally loved it


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Watched "3 Deewarein" for second time
> 
> I don't know if i would like to recommend it to someone else.. but i totally loved it


yeah cool movie..first time when i saw it i was in 11th or something, at that time i couldn't appreciate its beauty.



The_Devil_Himself said:


> the dreamer (starring Eva green ).Unusual movie!.its 18+ BTW.


the one with brother-sister and lenoardo affair ?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @Sam: The best in the whole Rush Hour triology should be Rush Hour 2.I felt 3 was a bit of a let down.They had ran out of gags & most of the time Tucker just seemed to be dragging along the same act.Though I enjoyed that french Car chase sequence.Try Money Talks,again a good movie from Tucker.But this time Charlie Sheen is partenered alongside him.



Hey I thought 3 was way better than 2?? neeway. I have seen money talks as well its from the same director "Brett Ratner" who directed the Rush Hour series....


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2008)

*3 deewarein* is beautiful. Amazing storytelling. So is *Dor*


Another canadian movie (first was *Away from her*) :-

*Snow Cake*

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0448124/

one of those senti stuffs....good movie.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *3 deewarein* is beautiful. Amazing storytelling. So is *Dor*



3 deewarein is one of my best bollywood movie.........


----------



## xbonez (Apr 22, 2008)

shanghai knights and shanghai noon


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Hey I thought 3 was way better than 2??


Nah! Rush Hour 2 was much better than Rush Hour 3.Rush Hour 3 was easily forgettable movie but most of the comic scenes in Rush Hour 2 were just plain awesome.Right till the very end where they would show those silly goof ups while rolling the credits.I had high hopes with 3 but sadly didn't feel that vibe of humor built in the last 2 installments.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 22, 2008)

Crank - 8/10
Awesome action.. Full of Adrenaline!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2008)

*Before Sunset *content rich movie , i thought th male protagonist was saying my story...lol....kinda sweet movie

Am now up for its prequel *Before Sunrise*


----------



## a_medico (Apr 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Before Sunset *content rich movie , i thought th male protagonist was saying my story...lol....kinda sweet movie
> 
> Am now up for its prequel *Before Sunrise*



Before Sunrise wouldn't be that appealing after watching Before Sunset(made almost 10 yrs ago! and it shows). I had same expectations after watching Sunset. But nonetheless its a good watch for julie delpy and ethan hawk. Before Sunset is very very well made though. One of my all time favs.

Great direction. I admire the fact that you can make a great movie just by having 2 characters talking to each other. Something you can relate your own life with!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

Just watched Run Fat Boy Run. Awesome movie! The movie is directed by David Schwimmer, and the lead role is played by Simon pegg (Hot Fuzz, Shawn of the Dead).

A really nice watch.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 23, 2008)

_*We Own the Night*


Nice movie 7/10
_


----------



## a_medico (Apr 23, 2008)

*Dear Frankie*

Nice emotional scottish movie starring Gerard Butler. Subtitles needed to understand scottish accent.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0377752/


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 23, 2008)

I liked Before Sunrise more than Before Sunset.. It was more fun then.. Kinda felt a little drag in the 2nd one..


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2008)

thnx for ur opinions, made up my mind to see before sunrise
A few to see today are The Accused and Run Lola Run.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just watched Run Fat Boy Run. Awesome movie! The movie is directed by David Schwimmer, and the lead role is played by Simon pegg (Hot Fuzz, Shawn of the Dead).
> 
> A really nice watch.


Yea, really nice movie.. Though i liked her more than the female lead


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 23, 2008)

^She looks hot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Yea, really nice movie.. Though i liked her more than the female lead


Exactly what I was about to ask him.How can that movie go unnoticed without her?  Smokin hot.Thandie Newton is nowhere close to her.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

i haven't even checked that screenshot but I'm sure you are talking about the landlord's daughter! Of course! I thought he would get to jiggy with her before be goes back to that hag. I've hated that female from the time she got a 'hot' role in Mission Impossible.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

^Jiggy with him? Man I so wish it would have been something close to it but all hopes gone kaput.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

And who was it who said Hitman was a bad movie? I finally got a hold of it and I must say it was pretty good. Timothy Olyphaunt (or whatever his name is) is a pretty good hitman. No need for Jason Statham.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

^^Hitman a good movie???I hav'nt seen it but while i was downloading it some told me that it's not worth downloading..So I cancelled it...Should i download itonce again??


----------



## rayne (Apr 23, 2008)

You guys must consider watching "Yogen" by "Norio Tsuruta" 
If possible get the multichannel DVD for best viewing experience.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

confused!! said:


> ^^Hitman a good movie???I hav'nt seen it but while i was downloading it some told me that it's not worth downloading..So I cancelled it...Should i download itonce again??


One watch is all it deserves.Nothing more.At the best it could be rated as an average movie IMO.If you are fan of it's game franchise then you might find it disappointing but generally it's a decent flick.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

The trick is to go with low expectations. And I'm not a fan of the game or anything...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2008)

^That trick sadly didn't click with me.I had very low hopes.But still it fared well.I  have said it before as well,it wasn't as total POS unlike some other video-game-turned-movie-turned-crap films.The only thing I would expect out of a video game based movie is staying true to it's game look.It's a tough task but if you have right right person to do the job it won't be that difficult.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 23, 2008)

hitman may be worth a watch...bu only if u don't spend a buck for that one watch...i made the mistake of bunking school and seeing in the hall...total waste of money...i'd rather have donated that 150bucks


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 23, 2008)

Here r some of the movies I watched lately. All r welcome to give out ur opinion abt these movies.

Good Luck Chuck
The Mist
Meet The Spartans (comedy version of *300* )
Stay Alive
The Water Horse - Legend of The Deep
I Am Legend
Run Fat Boy Run
Gone Baby Gone
Ratatouille
Hitman
The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2008)

Guys have any1 of u seen The hottie and the nottie??? Lowest rating on Imdb. Starring the dumbshell Paris Hilton.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> Here r some of the movies I watched lately. All r welcome to give out ur opinion abt these movies.
> 
> Good Luck Chuck
> The Mist
> ...


I have seen most of them except The Water Horse,Ratatoullie & Gone Baby Gone.Left The Darjeeling Limited,left it half way through as I got really bored.The rest are really good films.Stay Alive was awesome if you ask me.Good Luck Chuck again a funny movie.Meet The Spartans short but TP flick.The Mist was a suprisingly good movie(end was disappointing though).


----------



## kalpik (Apr 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And who was it who said Hitman was a bad movie? I finally got a hold of it and I must say it was pretty good. Timothy Olyphaunt (or whatever his name is) is a pretty good hitman. No need for Jason Statham.


I liked Hitman too


----------



## legolas (Apr 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The trick is to go with low expectations. And I'm not a fan of the game or anything...



Hitman is a hi-fi Rajnikanth movie, and frankly I am sick of those movies!! 


Pathik said:


> Guys have any1 of u seen The hottie and the nottie??? Lowest rating on Imdb. Starring the dumbshell Paris Hilton.



You should read the review given by one guy there! ha ha ha...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

Was just relaxing back from work & switched on Star Movies(after ages).Caught up with a movie called Win a Date With Tad Hamilton feat Kate Bosworth & Topher Grace.The sad thing is I started watching it half way through but the good part was it still was really good romatic movie. Need to get hold of it.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 24, 2008)

hey guys how is 30 days of night. is it clean and watchable with family( we wont mind violence but only mild profanity and no obscenity shd be there). Ive checked parental advisory but still checking


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

^Profanity is minimal & no nuidty of any kind.The movie overall is pretty good & worth a watch.If you are into Vampire flicks then this is a good treat.Though the end was a huge let down & will make you go like WTF! What was that all about? Violence is pretty OK too not too gory but watchable with family(if they aren't easily creeped).


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 24, 2008)

thanx ^^^  ill watch it


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

Watched *The Accused* and *The Mist

*The Accused was more subtle than Irreversible and there were very few shocking moments compared to the later one. The fact that the victim was beaten to death (face was completely unrecognizable) after the felony was much more terrible and she was abt to begin her new life, was pregnent. I felt more sympathetic towards the chars in Irrversible, and the presentation was just amazing with great cinematoography. Probably people liked The Accused more beacause it was mor straight forward in interpretation, thanks to the language too, wasn't french.   

The Mist was a promising movie compared to other in similar genre I hav seen. I liked the presentation and the fact that creatures were not shown fully, though a few instances gave room to close ups but that was negotiatble. The fog (or mist) hindring the view distance gave me nostalgic feeling abt the town of silent hill. Ending was kinda wtf, but yeah the protagonist was not perfect saviour.

***Spoilers Starts***
The woman who went to save her children could have told the military abt the shopping store and rescued them, but no she didnt do that, biatch.

And that Bible swearing were horrible, I hated the other biatch too, wtf creatures spared her cuz she was a jesus devotee ? And I was like yay, you got served when the bullet went thru her head.

3 Military officers were more coward than regular civilians...lol...and two of them hanged themselves instead of facing the creatures

You wont believe someone if he law sued you.
***Spoilers Ends***


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sharpshooter - Well it was okie if not bad.. can watch if sniper fan..

The Hunting Party - Same okie movie.. but it has Terrence Howard and Richard gere so can be interesting at an extent

The Rainmaker - I liked the movie.. Matt Damon is good if not the best.I am a huge fan of Lawyer/Courtroom drama movies so my opinion might be biased.

I am planning to watch Sniper Series...  Any reviews ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 24, 2008)

@Pathik

if u r a penguin fan, I think u should get a gal like dat in *Good Luck Chuck *


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmmm.. Ll see that. 
BTW,
The Golden Compass - 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Apr 25, 2008)

*P.S. I love you* was good. One time watch. Regular tear-jearker with decent soundtrack.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

16 Blocks.Rock solid movie.Excellent acting by Bruce Willis as usual.

On a side note they are planning to make a movie on Kane & Lynch.Cast in works is Bruce Willis as Kane & Billy Bob Thorton as Lynch.Would be a kick ass combination.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 25, 2008)

Watched Run Fatboy Run, I would say a no frills movie, good watch. I have always liked Simon after Hot Fuzz personally. I liked the scene when he hits the wall in the end and a single brick loosens out from the wall indicating he is going to get through. Imagine this in Bollywood with all the drama and the heavy tearjerk background music, yikes! I can't begin to imagine.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> I am planning to watch Sniper Series...  Any reviews ?


Is that a triology or has more parts? Got a fair rating on IMDB.Need to get that myself.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

^^
A trilogy 

Watched The Air I Breathe - Heavy Star cast so sustainable


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 25, 2008)

Guys...could any of you enlighten me on what exactly happened in the ending of Sublime....was the guy actually dreaming about it all along, being in PVS?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 25, 2008)

Batman Begins


----------



## a_medico (Apr 25, 2008)

SPOILERS

SPOILERS


SPOILERS




SPOILERS



gauravakaasid said:


> Guys...could any of you enlighten me on what exactly happened in the ending of Sublime....was the guy actually dreaming about it all along, being in PVS?






> Saw this movie long back, when it was released. Can't recollect everything but it went something like this :-
> 
> We all dream. The dreams which we tend to remember are mostly related to day to day events, still they might not be logical. You can see anything!!
> 
> ...






End of the spoiler.


Recommendation:- One more similar movie 

*Stay* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0371257/


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

^

Halfbaked   - Unn can watch for tp..Dunno i dont like movies that much these days..

Still looking Sentinel type hitech movie


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> Guys...could any of you enlighten me on what exactly happened in the ending of Sublime....was the guy actually dreaming about it all along, being in PVS?


yeah his subconscious mind was playing around with him. The movie actually shows that there is a great share of deaths caused by improper procedure, leaving operation instruments inside patient etc. 

Another recommendation could be *Jacob's Ladder*, this movie was the milestone for any other psychological movie, few scenes in Sublime are taken or inspired form *Jacob's ladder.*


----------



## a_medico (Apr 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Another recommendation could be *Jacob's Ladder*, this movie was the milestone for any other psychological movie, few scenes in Sublime are taken or inspired form *Jacob's ladder.*



One more - *Vanilla Sky* starring Tom cruise, penelope cruz, cameroon diaz...remake of the original spanish movie, *Open your eyes*.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2008)

a_medico said:


> One more - *Vanilla Sky* starring Tom cruise, penelope cruz, cameroon diaz...remake of the original spanish movie, *Open your eyes*.


thanx for recommending Open your eyes, will watch the spanish version.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2008)

Watched *Horton Hears a Who!* (A person is a person no matter how small, good movie)


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 25, 2008)

I love Cameroon Crowe. He's one of my fav. directors. Try to watch all his movies. *Vanilla Sky* is a 'heavy' movie, but good nevertheless. *Fast times at Ridgemont High* is a comedy movie which you'll never forget. Sean Penn's early movie and what an actor! 


My fav. directors (in no order)
1. Cameroon Crowe
2. John Hughes
3. Robert Zemekis 
4. Sergio Leone 
5. Steven Speilberg
6. James Cameroon 
7. Stanley Kubrick (ohh yeah, how can we forget him?) 
8. Spike Lee (anyone watched the movie *25th Hour*)
9. Martin Scorsese


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2008)

Spielberg is an idiot...


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 25, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I love Cameroon Crowe. He's one of my fav. directors. Try to watch all his movies. *Vanilla Sky* is a 'heavy' movie, but good nevertheless. *Fast times at Ridgemont High* is a comedy movie which you'll never forget. Sean Penn's early movie and what an actor!
> 
> 
> My fav. directors (in no order)
> ...



OMG! , No George Lucas!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

James Cameroon is a legend.Have loved all his movies till now.Ridley Scott again a very talented director.Mel Gibson has a great directorial vision.Michael Bay whom I have really found very promising time & again.And how can one miss out Peter Jackson? and Sam Raimi?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Spielberg is an idiot...


Maybe, but I liked ET and AI very much.


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Spielberg is an idiot...



You haven't watched SAVING PRIVATE RYAN , have you?


----------



## shri (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't watch Tashan. Awful movie. Yuck!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2008)

Cars- 8/10
John Lasseter rocks.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 26, 2008)

Check out the movie *Big Fish*.
Superb Flick


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2008)

*The Abyss* this movie is underrated, the best of underwater movie after Das Boot, with an alien twist.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 26, 2008)

Bella,i would give 9\10.Amazing movie,do check it out.

p.s. serious stuff.


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2008)

*28 Days Later* a must watch movie for post apocalytic lovers, better than the sequel, both movies rocks and kicks RE series right in the middle (RE is some tracks from various band + **** load of zombie action = sucks)


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2008)

Watched Halla bol today! It was nice movie. I dont know why it didnt work at the box office, maybe it was too preachy!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally caught hold of Cloverfield.In one word,it's an AWESOME movie.Really well done with the whole handy cam thing.Feels like one is really in between the whole action.Really well done. 

Harold & Kumar's 2nd installment has just released.Hope it is as good,if not better,than the first one.The first one was freakin hilarious.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> *28 Days Later* a must watch movie for post apocalytic lovers, better than the sequel, both movies rocks and kicks RE series right in the middle (RE is some tracks from various band + **** load of zombie action = sucks)



+1

28 days later was probably the first one in the currtent zombie movie series. I have seen most of them but none surpasses 28 days later.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> *The Abyss* this movie is underrated, the best of underwater movie after Das Boot, with an alien twist.



Abyss much to its boxoffice failure was really enjoyble, the scene where ed harris (it was ed If I am not wrong...I saw it log time back) went down the ocean to find that nuke was really well made emotionally.



allwyndlima said:


> Finally caught hold of Cloverfield.In one word,it's an AWESOME movie.Really well done with the whole handy cam thing.Feels like one is really in between the whole action.Really well done.
> 
> Harold & Kumar's 2nd installment has just released.Hope it is as good,if not better,than the first one.The first one was freakin hilarious.



Ally tell me one thing do you watch a movie just for the entertainment sake or you really, critically analyse as well specially movies which are really good, made with an intention to be as close to reallity as possible. Coz if the case is the former one I can understand some of your coments on movies but in the latter case I simply cant justify quite a few of your comments, eg is clover field, which was definately made with an intension to be absolutely close to reallity and it fails miserably on various points If you ask me. Consider my below post on cloverfield which I posted a couple of pages before.......


> ok watched Clover Field as well, did we discuses this movie on this thread........ how many actually watched it, I am pretty curious as to know how others felt about the movie. For me I guess the main objective of the movie was to create a monster attack as if it would have happened in reality and not like the Godzilla fantasy. Well for me it succeeded to only say about 40-50%. screenplay was obvious, CGI was perfect and absolutely believable, but what lacked for me was the intensity of the situation portrayed by the actors,(Which on the other hand was freaking awesome, and absolutely impeccable in United 93) second the decisions made by the group in such a catastrophic situation were nowhere believable, one small eg..
> 
> *****SPOILER******
> If the main character was to save his girl friend so be it, why on the earth were his other casual friends following.......... if I were to be there, in such a disastrous situation I would be s*it scared and would try to pick the very first evacuation plan I get.
> ...



I will add to the above...... the camera movement though I agree made things look "real", but on numerious occations, the handeling of camera was absolutely unrealistic, where in people would not hold it in accordance to the siuation or would run back to actually grab it. eg again in the end....

****SPOILER****
When the monster eats one of their friend (who was holding the camera), the main character actually runs back to grab the camera.....I was like WTF!....lol who would do that man.........
**************
For me the movie only succeeded on the entertainment factor, but fails what it intends to actually portray.

ok watched *Gone Baby Gone* ...AMAZING absolutely thought provoking movie. AND it directed by "Ben Affleck"!!! cant believe it, Ben stick to direction man, forget acting...not for you.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 27, 2008)

cloverfield was a gud movie, but a little unrealistic

1. his friends following him to save his GF
2. the army guy letting them go to find his GF
3. the camera handling...the image is rather stable even when Hud is runninf
4. amazing battery life and very rugged camera...continues working even after falling from a helicopter


----------



## sam9s (Apr 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Spielberg is an idiot...



mmmmmm ........Any good reason....... I'd judge by his work and movies he gave us, not what he actually is in person(or portrayed).........

in the same way...Hemaish Reshameiya is an idiot too...but then he gave the score of "Namestay London, Tere Naam etc".......



xbonez said:


> cloverfield was a gud movie, but a little unrealistic
> 
> 4. amazing battery life and very rugged camera...continues working even after falling from a helicopter



lol....good point I could'nt catch this one......also they actually bother to grab the camera after such an accident right in the middle of where the monster actually is.........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2008)

In response to your question Sam I have to say I watch movies for entertainment & entertainment only.If I go into critical analysis then I could nit pick many things which could make a good movie look average.Hence I choose not to & leave it purely upto it's entertainment value.I will be very honest and say that I have watched perhaps the shittiest of movies & might have found them funny.It's something which I can't describe but it just clicks. 

*SPOILER WARNING*
Now coming to your query raised on Cloverfield.When I had first seen Cloverfield's trailer I thought it would be yet another cheesy monster rising from the sea & then military going all gung-ho on it's ass.In the end monster destroyed & we all live happily ever after.Well I was mistaken.The first half really made it look very realistic but the latter half was a bit overdone.The parts which I really hated was the monster suddenly jumping & attacking the very chopper in which Rob & party are making their possible "exit".That part killed the excitement & made it look like Godzilla attempt.The parts which were very well made were: 
A.) when the first attack strikes the building in which Rob is having his farewell party.
B.)The destruction part on the streets
C.)The Head of Statue of Liberty blown away.
D.)Being attacked by those smaller aliens in the tunnel
E.)People being evacuated via Brooklyn bridge & Jason being squished.

The first 40-50 minutes were very exciting.Heck I even liked the part till they rescued Beth from her apartment.But then the end,which had to eventually boil down to the romantic "I Love You" part ticked me off.So yeah there are times when you feel like this movie could have been so much better.I personally felt the end could have been much better.Overall the whole run-with-the-camera thing was a good perspective from mundane "monster" flicks.This is what I liked about Cloverfield.But then again that was just my opinion.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 27, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> In response to your question Sam I have to say I watch movies for entertainment & entertainment only.If I go into critical analysis then I could nit pick many things which could make a good movie look average.Hence I choose not to & leave it purely upto it's entertainment value.I will be very honest and say that I have watched perhaps the shittiest of movies & might have found them funny.It's something which I can't describe but it just clicks.



mmmm that explains your comments, I knew otherwise they cant be justified. Then what do you have to say for movies like *12 Angry men* and *The man from earth* which have zero commercial entertainment factor. I guess that would not be in your bag........

If you ask me I am totally opposite to, what your objective of movie watching is. I mean its not that I do not watch movies for entertainment, but if a movie is aclaimed/close to reality, life n ethics (in which ever way) I watch it very critically/observing all the nity gritties, like the recent one *Gone Baby Gone* is really very thought provoking movie, with questions to be asked on both ethical and moral grounds. Movies like *Constant Gardner* *Hotel Rawanda*list would go on........I watch and measure to the very depth and detail. 

Now there are movies which suffice both the entertainment and reality factor which also I watch n judge very critically, e.g would be *Black Hawk Down* and *Saving Private Ryan* (both movies BTW are one of my best movies) and finally puerly entertainment movies like *Bugs Life, Incredibles, and Ice Age* are just awsome as well. 

Some movies with no logic like *Hot Shots I n II, Naked Gun, Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey * are also fun to watch...........  

My scope usually is flexible according to movie I am watching, but if its a serious/ close to reality one I wait for the right mood coz otherwise I wont be doing justice to the movie i am watching..............hardcore Hollywood movie fan......,


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

Watched *Run Lola Run* and *Full Metal Jacket, *both are entertaining but Run Lola Run was certainly better than Full Metal Jacket, it was nice in the way that a lapse of time could trigger a very different outcome and an optimal one too 
Run Lola Run was a play between chance v/s choice 

Full Metal Jacket was more or less kinda seen before movie, it was subtle than Jacob's Ladder, which is too based on Vietnamese  war. Jacob's Ladder still gives me chills.



a_medico said:


> +1
> 
> 28 days later was probably the first one in the currtent zombie movie series. I have seen most of them but none surpasses 28 days later.


yeah next is Before Sunrise , cant wait to see a much younger julie Delpy, she kinda soothes my soul...angelic lady 



sam9s said:


> Abyss much to its boxoffice failure was really enjoyble, the scene where ed harris (it was ed If I am not wrong...I saw it log time back) went down the ocean to find that nuke was really well made emotionally.



Yeah the only thing that bugged me was Aliens watching American TV , Overall the movie was absolutely fantastic underwater movie, I felt like crying when Alien tried to convey the message to the protagonist by showing what human is doing actually.

The revival of Lindsay from death was one of the most emotional scene ever pictured.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

I watched a movie yesterday "Hottie and the Nottie". *ing Paris Hilton and some others. The movie has no point to it, but it brought much entertainment. Hilton is always wearing short shorts and stretching about the place so that is a lot of eye candy. Watch it when you have nothing better to do.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

^^was that in HD ?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry dude. I wouldn't download such a crappy movie. Was just that I didn't have anything to watch, and my friend had dumped this movie on my hard drive. Front Row makes you feel like watching stuff...


----------



## iMav (Apr 27, 2008)

An Inconvenient Truth - Al Gore's documentary on Global Warming, it's like a presentation, a keynote if I may say so. Really interesting & informative


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I watched a movie yesterday "Hottie and the Nottie". *ing Paris Hilton and some others. The movie has no point to it, but it brought much entertainment. Hilton is always wearing short shorts and stretching about the place so that is a lot of eye candy. Watch it when you have nothing better to do.


This movie has a record. The lowest rating ever on IMDB.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm serious. Check it out. Its not so bad. Maybe I wasn't expecting much. In any case, even if it sucks, you still get to see Paris Hilton trying to act...


----------



## iMav (Apr 27, 2008)

^^watch 1 night in paris .... no acting all natural


----------



## a_medico (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for recommending a korean movie, *A Moment To Remember*. For me it turned out to be mother of all alzheimer-movies. A total tear jerker. 

So the Alzheimer list includes - A Moment to remember(Korean) _2004_, Notebook _2005_, 50 first dates(not quite), Away from her, U me aur Hum(turns out to be khichadi of all of the above with bad bollywood masala).

Second good korean movie I saw after *The Tale Of Two Sisters*.

The look of their(korean) movies is quite decent. So is the direction. Its just that the language pisses me off. It doesn't sound too good to a foreigner's ear. 

A non-english speaking european said to me once that Indian language (was speaking hindi that time) sounds good to ears to a foriegner, unlike korean,chinese etc langage which are bit repulsive for a non-speaker.

Spanish doesn't sound that bad. I again very highly recommend *Mar adentro (The Sea Inside)* to those who haven't seen it.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0369702/


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'm serious. Check it out. Its not so bad. Maybe I wasn't expecting much. In any case, even if it sucks, you still get to see Paris Hilton trying to act...


Everyone sees it just to check how it landed up with such a yucky rating. 
You really liked it?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm serious. It wasn't all that bad. 

@iMav: Favourite movie of all time!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> An Inconvenient Truth - Al Gore's documentary on Global Warming, it's like a presentation, a keynote if I may say so. Really interesting & informative




Then you might also want to try *Sharkwater*. Equally effective.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0856008/


----------



## shantanu (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone saw : how to loose a guy in 10 days ?


----------



## legolas (Apr 28, 2008)

^ ^ yes, u can see once.
but it was boring to me.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

iMav said:


> An Inconvenient Truth - Al Gore's documentary on Global Warming, it's like a presentation, a keynote if I may say so. Really interesting & informative



The facts are twisted and details are flawed.. I read it in newspaper or in some relaible story...


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Thanks for recommending a korean movie, *A Moment To Remember*. For me it turned out to be mother of all alzheimer-movies. A total tear jerker.
> 
> So the Alzheimer list includes - A Moment to remember(Korean) _2004_, Notebook _2005_, 50 first dates(not quite), Away from her, U me aur Hum(turns out to be khichadi of all of the above with bad bollywood masala).
> 
> ...


yeah AMTR is indeed one of the most beautiful movie. Another one that is abt an autistic boy is Marathon, its scenic beauty is unparalled and you get a message, inspiration.

ATOTS requires a lot of interpretation to appreciate it. IMO its one of the flawless moive i've ever watched. And indeed the master of psychological genre. Others you may like are Session 9 and Jacob's Ladder


----------



## eggman (Apr 28, 2008)

Watch *The Prestige* directed by Christopher Nolan(Memento, Batman Begins).

Amazing film..........He's my favorite director now..........


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

For me David Lynch and Kim ki Duk


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2008)

Can someone here give me some info on prestige? Howz the movie like? What's the plot? I read a little in Wikipedia that its something about magicians. Is this more of suspense genre?


----------



## techtronic (Apr 28, 2008)

*@eggman *- Watch Nolan's *Insomnia* too. Awesome Movie

*@ajayritik - Prestige* is another awesome movie.Check it out.
Christian Bale especially acts very well.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> mmmm that explains your comments, I knew otherwise they cant be justified. Then what do you have to say for movies like *12 Angry men* and *The man from earth* which have zero commercial entertainment factor. I guess that would not be in your bag........
> 
> If you ask me I am totally opposite to, what your objective of movie watching is. I mean its not that I do not watch movies for entertainment, but if a movie is aclaimed/close to reality, life n ethics (in which ever way) I watch it very critically/observing all the nity gritties, like the recent one *Gone Baby Gone* is really very thought provoking movie, with questions to be asked on both ethical and moral grounds. Movies like *Constant Gardner* *Hotel Rawanda*list would go on........I watch and measure to the very depth and detail.
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappoint mate but I guess both our perspectives of watching movies is different.If I like a movie I try to discuss about it & clarify a few points which I fail to understand.I don't go into critically analysing or digging too deep into it as I know at the end of the day it's a MOVIE.I myself am an adrent Hollywood movie buff.My comments are purely based on what I feel on it's first watch.I haven't seen 12 Monkeys yet(even though I have it lying on my HDD) but it's not that I don't want to give them a shot nor do I resent them.For the first time when I saw a drama movie like He Was A Quiet Man,I realised these genre of movies have to offer.So it's not like I don't give different genre variety a shot but I just don't dig too deep into it(unless it's very interesting).So I hope you understand my point of view.


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

seroiusly u guys are missing a lot of good foreign movies, 
a_medico has given some good recommendations, i dont like hollywoodish ending in movies, sometimes it just too much.
And if someone thinks a good movie is one with lots of dialogs then he/she seriously miss the other aspect of the movie. Some movies speaks a lot despite of less dialog if any.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> seroiusly u guys are missing a lot of good foreign movies,
> a_medico has given some good recommendations, i dont like hollywoodish ending in movies, sometimes it just too much.
> And if someone thinks a good movie is one with lots of dialogs then he/she seriously miss the other aspect of the movie. Some movies speaks a lot despite of less dialog if any.




T159 did u read the small discuession between me and ally, whats your take on this, how do you put your movie watching experience,  love to hear what you have to say........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> Some movies speaks a lot despite of less dialog if any.


Like Mr.Bean?  Just kidding. But seriously would like to try them out.If I could wade through his earlier posts a bit & could get my internet connection NU plan up & running.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2008)

Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 28, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone here give me some info on prestige? Howz the movie like? What's the plot? I read a little in Wikipedia that its something about magicians. Is this more of suspense genre?


Check my blog for a full review of prestige...!!


----------



## eggman (Apr 28, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle



I heard its sequel is even better!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 28, 2008)

American Pie 1,2,3
Very funny & sexy
American Pie 4,5,6 sucks

Also 
There's something about Mary and Wedding crashers
very funny movies too


----------



## a_medico (Apr 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> Others you may like are Session 9 and Jacob's Ladder



Seen'em. Liked both. Jacob's was better for me amongst the two.

Saw *We Own The Night*. It was more like a bollywood movie in 80s with a hollywood touch. Two brothers, one cop one gunda. Loved the track by Blondie at the beginning of the movie when the couple is making out(turns out, its an english song!!).


*Beowulf* was OK. Soundtrack is good though. Angelina Jolie's cameo is cool.

Has anybody seen *Chasing Amy*? Its one of the most complex movies on relationship ever made. I cannot recommend it to everyone but only to those who has some patience.  Director Kevin Smith has made some amazing movies in the past but nowadays we don't see much of his work.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2008)

eggman said:


> I heard its sequel is even better!!!



I haven't seen it but i heard too its better than the original.


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> T159 did u read the small discuession between me and ally, whats your take on this, how do you put your movie watching experience,  love to hear what you have to say........


I always try to get the meaning out of the movie, the crew behind the movie is not stupid , they wanted us to see something that they experienced and put forward in the form of a movie to give it a visual and aural shape. Yeah but then their are some who just make movie for entertainment value with lots of plot holes.

I dont really like mindless action and flimsy dialogs. 

Though I do like some light movies like Austin Powers etc. But yeah those are only for when am feelin too much bored. But yeah slap stick humor kills me and skil flick do. I try to stay away from them as long as i can.



allwyndlima said:


> Like Mr.Bean?  Just kidding. But seriously would like to try them out.If I could wade through his earlier posts a bit & could get my internet connection NU plan up & running.


No but Mr. Bean is still amusing in  afunny way, inspires me sometime 

Watch *Spring,summer,fall, winter...and spring*

Its one of those movie which actually give the feeling of satiation and there is less dialog and more scenic beauty. May be you will know something hard abt the life too


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

eggman said:


> I heard its sequel is even better!!!




Its opening this week


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 28, 2008)

Got *Juno* in HD. (Yet to watch)

Really excited about it. I love the soundtrack, story/screenplay and acting. The HD video got director's commentary too. 

Amazing movie guys. A must watch.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 28, 2008)

I have *Blue Umbrella* by Vishal Bharadwaj on my HD. Should I watch it? Really need some inputs before I watch it. Don't really feel like doing so by myself.




			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Watch Spring,summer,fall, winter...and spring
> 
> Its one of those movie which actually give the feeling of satiation and there is less dialog and more scenic beauty. May be you will know something hard abt the life too



Loved the simplicity of the movie.



drgrudge said:


> King of dosra - Muralitharan



Its Harbhajan actually. Sreesanth was the latest victim of his doosra.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

Murder at 1600... A nice watch.. (Diane Lane  )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> Watch *Spring,summer,fall, winter...and spring*
> 
> Its one of those movie which actually give the feeling of satiation and there is less dialog and more scenic beauty. May be you will know something hard abt the life too


For a second there I thought the title was for 5 different movies.


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Loved the simplicity of the movie.



man hav u seen all the movies  You seem to be a movie harvester machine 



allwyndlima said:


> For a second there I thought the title was for 5 different movies.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2008)

American Pie 4. 6/10


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Juno is awesome! I loved the movie. The girl is an exceptionally good actress (and I know she's a little too young for me, but very cute). A must watch indeed.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 28, 2008)

Wrote this on my blog: Why Books are Better than the Movies 

Comments welcome.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 28, 2008)

^^I always say this,if you are going to watch a movie based on a book then you should read the book first(its not practical all the times but still...)

classic examples include the gotfather trilogy and the bourne series,I mean if you haven't read the book then you simply can't understand half of the movie which is itself just 1% of the book.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^I always say this,if you are going to watch a movie based on a book then you should read the book first(its not practical all the times but still...)
> 
> classic examples include the gotfather trilogy and the bourne series,I mean if you haven't read the book then you simply can't understand half of the movie which is itself just 1% of the book.


Crap! I was planning to watch the Bourne Triology.I am not that much of a book reading fan but just wanted to  know what's the major difference when they make a movie based on some book?


----------



## Angie1313 (Apr 28, 2008)

Over the weekend I got the chance to watch Gangs of New York again.  I love Dainel Day Lewis in that!


----------



## xbonez (Apr 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Crap! I was planning to watch the Bourne Triology.I am not that much of a book reading fan but just wanted to  know what's the major difference when they make a movie based on some book?



dude, there is absolutely nothing similar between the Bourne books and the movies...read the books only if u want to marvel at how different the two are


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

Even movies of Bourne Series are awesome... One of very few trilogies of which i loved all the parts


----------



## eggman (Apr 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> classic examples include the gotfather trilogy and the bourne series,I mean if you haven't read the book then you simply can't understand half of the movie which is itself just 1% of the book.



Bourne sseries???
Did you even read it???? Both film s(specially 2nd and 3rd) are entirely different except for title. As for Godfather Trilogy, books are great but the movie is a Standalone. You surely miss many things, but you can get 100% of whats shown in movie. A good example will be HP Series. You surely wont get a thing without reading the book.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> I always try to get the meaning out of the movie, the crew behind the movie is not stupid , they wanted us to see something that they experienced and put forward in the form of a movie to give it a visual and aural shape. Yeah but then their are some who just make movie for entertainment value with lots of plot holes.
> 
> I dont really like mindless action and flimsy dialogs.
> 
> Though I do like some light movies like Austin Powers etc. But yeah those are only for when am feelin too much bored. But yeah slap stick humor kills me and skil flick do. I try to stay away from them as long as i can.



Good to hear your thoughts T159, I dont know...... may be I expect a lot from hollywwood and that can be the reason I scrutinize the movies I see so much. Man I tell you people here are just discuessing the names and few experience bout movies, just go through the threads of IMDB and see how Fanatically people discuess, going absolutely in to all the aspects of a movie. I love to discuess there. One thread I enjoyed most was for SAW III and IV. Man, u cant even imagin how intensly people scrutinized the saw series and it was fun to discuess coz the movie series itself was quite intricate and integrated. Thats what I want to do here, but alas, after just few comments and people usually do not bother to discuess the movie......

I feel when you watch a movie there can be so much to discuess about it before you finnaly move on to the other one.......I dont know, thats how I think............

BTW recetly watched *Fracture*, Very very decently crafted movie, its a murder mysery/investigation/court room drama genre, anyone who love this genre would not be dissappointed at all, but the movie has its flaws as uaual but I'd rather not discuess I guess...........AFA the entertainment factor goes you would be glued to the entire movie for sure........for knowldge sake its been directed by the same director who directed *Primal Fear* Another f**kin awsome move...........



xbonez said:


> dude, there is absolutely *nothing similar* between the Bourne books and the movies...read the books only if u want to marvel at how different the two are



Nothing Similar.....I'd say that would be an over statement......agreed lot of difference but the main plot remains the same. Atleast for the first one coz thats the only one I read.......


----------



## techtronic (Apr 29, 2008)

Any ideas on when The Godfather Trilogy will be released in Blu-ray ?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 29, 2008)

I just compared HP but whatever be the movie, books are a better deal. 

Mario Puzo's Godfather, J R Tolkein's Lord of the Rings simply blows you off. *One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest* is one of my favourite movies but after I read the book, felt the movie kinda sucks. 

I'm yet to see a movie which is equal to books.


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 29, 2008)

^ Perfume was close, like 20%  , gonna check out One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Man I tell you people here are just discuessing the names and few experience bout movies, just go through the threads of IMDB and see how Fanatically people discuess, going absolutely in to all the aspects of a movie. I love to discuess there. One thread I enjoyed most was for SAW III and IV. Man, u cant even imagin how intensly people scrutinized the saw series and it was fun to discuess coz the movie series itself was quite intricate and integrated. Thats what I want to do here, but alas, after just few comments and people usually do not bother to discuess the movie......


That's why I am more on IMDB in terms of discussing movies & now even games rather than anywhere else.People create extremely interesting threads & discuss very much in detail.I like to be a lurker out there & at times post my doubts.There are some that are usual nimrods but many which are distinctly genuine members.I remember a person in Terminator thread who was so much into the movie that you could literally see him posting the whole movie script for every question that was asked. 

That is something what I like.People who know exactly what they are talking about & know what they say.Hence you need to visit those boards to get a heads up on their ideas.I can safely say that's it's the best discussion boards & the best movie database site on the planet.I have got so many horror movie recommendations from that site.You should check out some discussions on the movie The 40 Year Old Virgin & you'll be amazed at them posting their real life incidents too.It's something which you can relate to in some way or the other & feel good to read.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2008)

Se7en


----------



## xbonez (Apr 30, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Nothing Similar.....I'd say that would be an over statement......agreed lot of difference but the main plot remains the same. Atleast for the first one coz thats the only one I read.......



dude, i've read the books and there's very little similar...apart from the name of Jason Bourne, and the names of some projects, its mostly all different. another thing...each of the three books are complete in themselves..i.e. the books aren't a trilogy


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

watched *The Great Escape*, *Moulin Rouge*, *Saving Private Ryan* and *Amityville Horror

*Watch the first 3 and last one is pure crap, cheap scares. A kids nightmare...hehehe


----------



## a_medico (May 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> man hav u seen all the movies  You seem to be a movie harvester machine



I used to be pretty jobless then. I used to engage myself in taking _pangas_ with taxi/rickshawalas or with people on net on various forums for no reason at all. When I was done with it I switched over to movies for good. Gonna be jobless for few more days to come so I am again watching movies. Next on my list is *Marathon* 




T159 said:


> *Amityville Horror* is pure crap, cheap scares. A kids nightmare...hehehe



I found it quite ok when I watched it a year back. 

One unusual movie which I found quite scary was *The Abandoned*. Worth a watch one time. 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0475937/


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2008)

How's Twelve Monkeys?


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2008)

^^ Nice


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> Bourne sseries???
> Did you even read it???? Both film s(specially 2nd and 3rd) are entirely different except for title. As for Godfather Trilogy, books are great but the movie is a Standalone. You surely miss many things, but you can get 100% of whats shown in movie. A good example will be HP Series. You surely wont get a thing without reading the book.



dont ask what I have read and whaT I haven't,I am(or used to be) a book freak.

Movies just show what he does,books explains what he is thinking every moment,how his reflexes work,I mean the level of detail is simply amazing.A chase scene that takes 1-2 minute in the movie has been explained to well in the book.books and movies aren't the same but the plot and bourne is the same.I have been a robert ludlum fan since then.

I guess you haven't read the books.


The godfather books(or even other books by mario puzo) can't simply be compared to the movies.The movies are great,great actimg,everything on mass scale,But for a guy like me who read the book before watching the movie,The movies are just 1% of the book.If someone ask me whether he should wath the godfather movie or read the books instead,I would suggest him the books,godfather series is the top rated movies,but mario puzo is one of the smartest author ever.He will never let you guess whats coming.So mario puzo's grandfather books>the godfather trilogy.


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Movies just show what he does,books explains what he is thinking every moment,how his reflexes work.


That's the matter with every movie based on Books, not perticularly with bourne series.Its obvious since it takes 15-20 hrs to finish a book. But why do think Plot for Books and Film is same, is beyond me.I've never seen Carlos in the whole film trilogy,which was a(or the most?) essential part in book.



The_Devil_Himself said:


> So mario puzo's grandfather books>the godfather trilogy.



No arguing there, its true. But what I'm saying that even if you haven't read the Book you'll perfectly understand the Film, unlike HP movies where its not possible as it cuts down on very essential parts.


----------



## ajaybc (May 1, 2008)

I just saw 40 year old virgin.Great movie.Enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2008)

Anyone for Ironman? Me planning to watch it this weekend.Summer TP flick.


----------



## jal_desai (May 1, 2008)

go and watch.. *P.S. I LOVE YOU*... guys with G.F.s will love this movie more....


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2008)

hey guys any1 seen/read Capote


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

*The Exorcism of Emily Rose* One of the spine chilling and creepy movie I hav seen this year, of course its not abt cheap monster scares, its the fear of unknown and unexplained possibility.

I remember a similar incident happened last year to a friend of my best friend (he is my old buddy who helped me in harsh times). What actually happened was that one of his colleague in hostel suffered from the same phenomenon and while he was in that state his voice changed, abnormal amount of physical force he felt and was able to speak Arabi which he never ever learned ! I just laughed off but now it seems to be haunting.


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2008)

^^ is it the court room 1? where the priest whoconducted the exorcism is prosecuted or stuff like that ?


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2008)

Watched Manorama Six Feet Under today! Was a nice movie!


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ is it the court room 1? where the priest whoconducted the exorcism is prosecuted or stuff like that ?


yeah


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2008)

was a cool movie, saw it in broad daylight with commercial breaks so no fear


----------



## a_medico (May 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> *The Exorcism of Emily Rose* One of the spine chilling and creepy movie I hav seen this year, of course its not abt cheap monster scares, its the fear of unknown and unexplained possibility.



Totally agree. Its one of my fav horror movies. The babe is too creepy. I remember watching it at 2am in the night with earphones. Quite an experience! 

I think *An American Haunting* is based on similar theme. Not sure. Gotto watch it.

To recall a few horror movies which I have enjoyed :

_The Abandoned
The exorcism of Emiley Rose
The Hamiltons
The Ring
The tale of two sisters
28 days later
Resident evil
[REC]
The descent
Silent Hill
The others
The sixth sense_

should be few more...


p.s - can someone suggest me a nice set of earphones for watching movies on laptop? pm should be fine as i dont want to disturb this thread.


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2008)

^^ the sixth sense is a master piece


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

^^the fact that the audio tape was from the actual exorcism terrifies me

hav seen

_The exorcism of Emiley Rose
The Ring
A tale of two sisters
28 days later
Resident evil
The descent
Silent Hill
The sixth sense_

*Requiem* seems to be another based on Annelise Michel (Emily Rose) and is told from another perspective.

Btw Sony MDR earphones are for some serious movie buffs.
*www.sony.co.in/productcategory/accy+pa+headphones?site=hp_en_IN_i

I hav this one for PC (remind you I sleep with them while listening to music and the sound quality is better, over 2.5 years of happy listening)
*www.sony.co.in/product/mdr-q22lp/sku/mdr-q22lp%2Fbqce7?site=hp_en_IN_i

and this one for PMP (there seems to be vulnerable but am celebrating over 6 months with them)
*www.sony.co.in/product/mdr-e10lp/sku/mdre10lp%2Fhc1e?site=hp_en_IN_i

Probably this one will be better (seems to be a more refined version)
*www.sony.co.in/product/mdr-q38lw/sku/mdr-q38lw%2Fbqe?site=hp_en_IN_i


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> No arguing there, its true. But what I'm saying that even if you haven't read the Book you'll perfectly understand the Film, unlike HP movies where its not possible as it cuts down on very essential parts.



yep,you can watch the movie and understand whats happening,but you wont get the fine details which,in the first place, made the book so good.

as far as HP goes,never followed the series,not any book,not any movie.I like being in real world.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

as we are on the topic of horror movies:

Horror Movies Make The Perfect Date


----------



## chicha (May 2, 2008)

sorry to break this horror movie talk.

Mad money and Death at funeral are very good comedy movies.
must watch


----------



## d1g1t (May 2, 2008)

MUST'NT WATCH - 2012 Doomsday
The storyline horribly strays from the topic


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> .I remember a person in Terminator thread who was so much into the movie that you could literally see him posting the whole movie script for every question that was asked.



lol....u r right, some people go too far to prove the point......but its fun to read and you also feel the zeal to discuess. But some indivisuals really know how to get and discribe the point, I know a person who actually went in to proper quantum theory to explain the concept of movie *NEXT*, which would have been just another one, for a casual timer but he made me see the movie from an entirly different perspective............

PS :: Allwy what happ to "Crystal Maze" query....... PM me if u wanna details...



a_medico said:


> p.s - can someone suggest me a nice set of earphones for watching movies on laptop? pm should be fine as i dont want to disturb this thread.



Nothing can beat *"Sennheiser"*, they are a bit expensive, comparitively speaking but worth man believe me worth...... I have both headphones and earphones from Sen, Heasphones HD 202 for movie watching connected with my TV and MX550 earphones for Music. MX550 coupled with iPod is shear heaven in music........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2008)

sam9s said:


> lol....u r right, some people go too far to prove the point......but its fun to read and you also feel the zeal to discuess. But some indivisuals really know how to get and discribe the point, I know a person who actually went in to proper quantum theory to explain the concept of movie *NEXT*, which would have been just another one, for a casual timer but he made me see the movie from an entirly different perspective............
> 
> PS :: Allwy what happ to "Crystal Maze" query....... PM me if u wanna details...


Oh yes of course.If you could may be just upload it's screenshot that would be more than enough.Thanks. 

BTW for a person like you sam I reckon a member on our board Enoonmai who would probably satisfy your zeal for discussing movies in detail.We used to refer to him as Professor.But sadly hasn't been active for a long time now.If you want I could post one of his threads which we had create back at Skoar forums for his discussions on The Matrix.His explanations would just leave us baffled.He used to be very accurate in both his explanation & his presentation.You should really go through some of his posts out here & you'll know what I mean.


----------



## eggman (May 2, 2008)

How's *Dr.Strangelove*, is it good comedy?


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> How's *Dr.Strangelove*, is it good comedy?


yeah one of the finest movie


----------



## a_medico (May 2, 2008)

*The big Lebowski*

Hilarious movie.


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Oh yes of course.If you could may be just upload it's screenshot that would be more than enough.Thanks.
> 
> BTW for a person like you sam I reckon a member on our board Enoonmai who would probably satisfy your zeal for discussing movies in detail.We used to refer to him as Professor.But sadly hasn't been active for a long time now.If you want I could post one of his threads which we had create back at Skoar forums for his discussions on The Matrix.His explanations would just leave us baffled.He used to be very accurate in both his explanation & his presentation.You should really go through some of his posts out here & you'll know what I mean.



Ok will send you a snapshot soon. Also I'd love to have a look at Enoonmai discuessions....and Matrix.....man I wish I was a part of that discuession, even I could have brought some interesting points. Matrix series one of the most baffling concepts, specially the Matrix Reloaded..........
Even Saw Series for me shows good complexity if you really go in detail.......


----------



## tgpraveen (May 2, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *The big Lebowski*
> 
> Hilarious movie.


pls dont call it hilarious my friend and i went to sleep 3 times while watching it on a lappy.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 2, 2008)

The EARNEST series....
Ant Bully


----------



## eggman (May 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah one of the finest movie


Thats what the ratings say but personally it was one of the most BOOOOOOOOOOOORING film I've ever seen!!


----------



## Dipen01 (May 2, 2008)

Ok so i havent been watching movies lately and so i have got a huge PENDING List at IMDB...

*That's below :-*

            21 (2008)
 	 27 Dresses (2008)
 	 Anamorph (2007)
 	 Bad Company (2002)
 	 The Baker (2007)
 	 The Bank Job (2008)
 	 Bella (2006)
 	 Bound by Honor (1993)
 	 Bull Durham (1988)
 	 Charlie Wilson's War (2007)
 	 Dancer in the Dark (2000)
 	 Death Defying Acts (2007)
 	 A Dog's Breakfast (2007)
 	 eXistenZ (1999)
 	 Eyes Front (2007) (V)
 	 Forfeit (2007)
 	 Graduation (2007)
 	 Hero Wanted (2008)
 	 The History Boys (2006)
 	 Housewife, 49 (2006) (TV)
 	 In the Shadow of the Moon (2007)
 	 Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (2008)
 	 Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
 	 Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984)
 	 K-PAX (2001)
 	 The Killing of John Lennon (2006)
 	 Klopka (2007)
 	 The Ladykillers (2004)
 	 Leatherheads (2008)
 	 Let's Go to Prison (2006)
 	 Lonely Hearts (2006)
 	 The Negotiator (1998)
 	 Numb (2007/I)
 	 The Other Boleyn Girl (2008)
 	 Outbreak (1995)
 	 P.S. I Love You (2007)
 	 Perfect Hideout (2008)
 	 Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
 	 Ricochet (1991)
 	 Riot On! (2004)
 	 Romulus, My Father (2007)
 	 Savage Grace (2007)
 	 The Savages (2007)
 	 Scent of a Woman (1992)
 	 The Spanish Prisoner (1997)
 	 St. Trinian's (2007)
 	 Starting Out in the Evening (2007)
 	 Stop-Loss (2008)
 	 Street Kings (2008)
 	 That Thing You Do! (1996)
 	 Titus (1999)
 	 An Unfinished Life (2005)
 	 The Valley of Light (2007) (TV)
 	 Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story (2007)
 	 Youth Without Youth (2007)

Although i have been adding movies to Pending list since a month, but now i dont remember if i added some bogus movies too, Some of them are awesome no-doubt but quite a few might be waste of times and resources 

*So out of these which ones should i cancel without even second thought *


----------



## a_medico (May 3, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> pls dont call it hilarious my friend and i went to sleep 3 times while watching it on a lappy.



 doesn't mater.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

eggman said:


> Thats what the ratings say but personally it was one of the most BOOOOOOOOOOOORING film I've ever seen!!


well...go watch teen skin flicks then with cheap scenario


----------



## awestriker (May 3, 2008)

Yesterday I saw IRONMAN. Good overall performance by characters. CGI is appropriate to the first installment in the IRONMAN series. Few events are gravity defying, but that's what superheroes are for. I would suggest people to watch the movie in theaters, to get their hearts thumping and the sound effects which justify the action sequences.
Its been already one of the best reviewed movies of 2008 and rated pretty high in IMDB and Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2008)

The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


----------



## eggman (May 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> well...go watch teen skin flicks then with cheap scenario


Even they are better than this one


----------



## ajaybc (May 3, 2008)

I just saw The Hitch starring Will Smith.I great movie and I love him tooo


----------



## Pathik (May 3, 2008)

Anyone seen Iron Man? It's tooooo good I hear.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

*The Good, The Bad and The Ugly*


----------



## a_medico (May 4, 2008)

*Marathon* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0448621/

AWESOME!

thanks alot for recommending.


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2008)

*The Good, The Bad and The Ugly*
Toooooooooooooooooo Gooooooooooooooood  movie


----------



## Chirag (May 4, 2008)

Anyone saw 21?? Hows it?


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Marathon* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0448621/
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> thanks alot for recommending.



Yeah the scene where he pronounce the rain and another one where he drops that bread-cake during Marathon were just awesome 
Indeed a great inspirational movie.

The actor is too good at acting, hope you can dig more movies of the same actor. 

*The Classic* is another movie, if u r interested to see.Though its not based on the same subject but features the same actor and a too beautiful actress.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0348568/


----------



## Stuge (May 4, 2008)

*Into the blue*
Well ,I watched it movie yesterday .It was ok 
6/10


----------



## a_medico (May 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> *The Classic* is another movie, if u r interested to see.Though its not based on the same subject but features the same actor and a too beautiful actress.
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0348568/




Thanks. On to it. 4 more korean movies in my pending list 
The Classic
The Audition
My Sassy Girl
Il Mare (Siworae)

Any more recommendation?

I love internet. There was no other way we could ever have known about these movies. Its a shame bollywood churns out thousands of movies each year and there are selected few which are bearable and sometimes watchable.

Is anybody a *Omkara* fan? I loved that movie, its direction and its lingua.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Thanks. On to it. 4 more korean movies in my pending list
> The Classic
> The Audition
> My Sassy Girl
> ...


Havent seen Il Mare (though read abt the concept of the movie, its quite interesting) cuz of damn work 
All others I hav seen, Audition is disturbing, My Sassy Girl is a romance cum comedy ride (my first korean movie). 

Some Recommendations(in no particular order):
...ing 
Bungee Jumping of Their Own (this one has a deep meaning)
A Bittersweet Life (a musical gangster poetry with excellent cinematography )
My Little Bride (cute and hilarious, what if a high school girl is married to a graduate )
Lump Of Sugar (Story abt a gal and her horse Thunder)
Once In A Summer (Dunno why but this movie is unforgettable one for me)
The Host (A mutated creature in the seol river and American Propaganda)
Windstruck (not really a worthy prequel to My Sassy Girl, give it a try)
Oldboy (Disturbing movie and twisted)
I'm a Cyborg, but That's OK (its similar to Marathan in theme, revolves arnd a girl who thinks she is a Cyborg and here on earth with a special mission)
Memories of Murder (Amazing movie that portrays the serial killings in Korea and the incompetence of officers, a must watch)
Samaritan Girl (Kim Ko Duk's masterpiece, caricature representation of society )
The Beauty and The Beast (this one is another funny movie )
This Charming Girl (similar on the line of Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter and Spring)
Lover's Concerto (If u hav seen The Classic and My Sassy Girl then do watch this one too)
Perfect Blue (A psychological thriller anime)
The Most Distant Course (You will delve into nature and its beauty in simplicity, similar on the lines of Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter and Spring)
Sad Movie (four parallel stories that intersects at the end beautifully dying one by one, lol...the title sums it up...really sad movie)
Daisy (just one word - Beautiful cinematography)
Bad Guy (Kim Ko Duk's caricature representation of another society taboo)


Btw I loved *Company*, didnt get chance to watch *Omkara*.


----------



## tgpraveen (May 4, 2008)

watch snatch


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2008)

*Zodiac*
definitely  the most underrated movie of 2007...........It surely blew me away........... A must watch


----------



## blueshift (May 4, 2008)

My Girl (Thai) - watched it on World Movies.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

blueshift said:


> My Girl (Thai) - watched it on World Movies.


seem to be a good one  will give a try


----------



## blueshift (May 5, 2008)

^ ya its good.
I really like these Thai, Korean, Chinese, Jap movies.

If you have a collection of such movies, then let me know.


----------



## a_medico (May 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> Some Recommendations(in no particular order):
> ...ing
> Bungee Jumping of Their Own (this one has a deep meaning)
> A Bittersweet Life (a musical gangster poetry with excellent cinematography )
> ...



WOW! Have saved the list....will definitely try to catch up with it. Will watch *The Classic* first. Also on the list is *My Girl*.

Watched *Road to Ladakh* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0383601/

Just a 45 mins movie. Couple of funny moments. But nothing great as such.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

^^will try to get Road To Ladakh, its released shortly.

Watched *Before Sunrise *, good one but not better than the sequel IMO.


----------



## a_medico (May 6, 2008)

^^ Thats right. Sunset is way better. One of my all time fav. 

Watched *The Classic*. I wonder how bollywood didn't come up with a similar story? Or its already there and I missed it? It would make a decent bollywood story with a good box office collection.

By any chance *Zinda* a remake of *Oldboy*?

^^ Indeed it is!! Sigh*


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

^^Yeah Zinda is a toned down version of Oldboy, you wont feel the gravity in Zinda compared to Oldboy

The Classic has some memorable scenes, the one at the end where he pretend to be not blind and how can i forget the rain scene with the damn good song way to the libaray


----------



## blueshift (May 6, 2008)

^ Its not a remake. Its a complete ripoff.
In Bollywood language, its an 'inspirational' movie.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

^^Sanjay Gupta's blatant idea 

@a_medico and @ blueshift
Btw do recommend me some foreign movies if am missing some good ones

I still havent got Gunda, dunno where to seek, PM me if you know.


----------



## blueshift (May 6, 2008)

District B13 - Its one of the French movies you will see.
Genre: Action


----------



## mind021 (May 6, 2008)

watched THE DEPARTED few days back
nice movie

and yaa..i am sure that GODFATHER has been recommended long back


----------



## a_medico (May 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> @a_medico and @ blueshift
> Btw do recommend me some foreign movies if am missing some good ones
> 
> I still havent got Gunda, dunno where to seek, PM me if you know.



The good ones have already been discussed. Let me recall some :-

*Mar adentro* (Spanish) - Inspired by true story, based on euthanasia(mercy killing) and CADASIL (cerebral autosomal dominant arteriopathy with subcortical infarcts and leukoencephalopathy) 
*Dear Frankie* (Scottish) - Has Gerad Butler in it. Watch it with subtitles as the scottish accent is a bit heavy on ears no mater how good you are at english 
*Snow cake* (Canadian) 
*Cidade de deus* (Portuguese) aka *City of god* - guess you must have already seen it by now.
*Питер FM* (Russian) Thats *Piter FM*... its actually the name of a fm radio channel in st. petersburg, russia - cute movie.
*Khuda ke liye* Quite impressed by the way they handled the subject, that too in Pakistan!
*Hitler: The rise of evil* - A MUST watch if you haven't till yet. Its not about the war. Its about how Hitler rose to power. You need to watch Robert Carlyle's performance as Hitler to believe it.
*Das Leben der Anderen* known as *The Lives of Others* lengthy but interesting German movie.
*Sophie Scholl - The final days* another german movie which is very highly rated by I wasn't quite impressed by it. 
*Open Your Eyes* - Spanish - The original inspiration for *Vanilla Sky*.
*Phoolan Hasina Raamkali* Its one more from Gunda's director Kanti Shah, but you can skip it.

And *Korean* movies. But you already are a Korean king!

ps - pm on the way


----------



## ajaybc (May 6, 2008)

a_medico said:


> CADASIL (cerebral autosomal dominant arteriopathy with subcortical infarcts and leukoencephalopathy)



oh GOD!!!


----------



## Beta Waves (May 6, 2008)

I saw this movie called "DEJA VU" ... not a recent movie though released in 2006 ... But people who like science fiction will surely like it ....


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2008)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## ajaybc (May 6, 2008)

I just saw "The Sixth sense".I know many of u movie buffs wud have seen it.
If u havent see it.I think it is one of the best movies I have seen.
Superb direction cinematography and screen play.
Wen  r going to see it dont see the imdb reviews because they contain spoilers which spoil the entire movie because it is a suspense thriller.


----------



## bhadkow (May 6, 2008)

hey guys wow u really r awesome i never heard most of da movies u ppl talk bout......, wer do get 2 watch all of them..., i mean r der any sites 2 download them etc...., (mention any free ones plzz..).................

active torrents are alwaz da latest ones...., so anybody willin 2 share plzzzzzzzzzzz....

in my place der r hardly any shops wer i could get them for rent...., u can't even get catch me if u can etc.... 4get bout da classics.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 6, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Pulp Fiction



strange movie,like all the crew happen to go for a picnic and decided to make a movie right there.Dint like it much except for the excellent dialogues.


----------



## jal_desai (May 6, 2008)

bhadkow said:


> hey guys wow u really r awesome i never heard most of da movies u ppl talk bout......, wer do get 2 watch all of them..., i mean r der any sites 2 download them etc...., (mention any free ones plzz..).................
> 
> active torrents are alwaz da latest ones...., so anybody willin 2 share plzzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> in my place der r hardly any shops wer i could get them for rent...., u can't even get catch me if u can etc.... 4get bout da classics.....



with utmost respect to the "*BUY* ORIGINAL" notion, u may use torrents and torrent-client software like uTorrent.... i have (or rather i can't) nothing to say further...


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (May 7, 2008)

*Cast Away*
*Saving Private Ryan*

*Tom Hanks


----------



## Third Eye (May 7, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> strange movie,like all the crew happen to go for a picnic and decided to make a movie right there.Dint like it much except for the excellent dialogues.



You are right. This movie is weird and overrated.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2008)

Saw Final Destination & The Hills Have Eyes back-2-back.Boy I just love these cheesy slasher/thriller movies.


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2008)

*Ironman*
however *Batman Begins* still is my fav superhero movie....


----------



## ionicsachin (May 8, 2008)

Mystic River


----------



## techtronic (May 8, 2008)

Finally watched Resident Evil Trilogy in Full HD 
One word *Awesome*


----------



## jxcess2 (May 8, 2008)

has anyone seen "The Prestige"? Fantastic movie I must say. 

*Plot:*
Robert and Alfred are rival magicians. When Alfred performs the ultimate magic trick, Robert tries desperately to find out the secret to the trick.


----------



## y2j826 (May 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> however *Batman Begins* still is my fav superhero movie....


 
mine too

Add Mr. and Mrs. Smith in that list too . . .


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 8, 2008)

Watched this movie called Spy Game on Zee Studio .. Great movie indeed. 8/10 ..


----------



## ionicsachin (May 8, 2008)

i ve seen the prestige.....great movie man


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

can anyone give me a list of the best comedy movies...i have seen a lot..but dont seem to get enuf of them..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen Spring Break Lawyer? I had seen it ages ago on HBO.Haven't been able to track it on any Torrent till date.The strange this is even on Amazon it just has a VHS copy. 

Was a real good comedy flick.Has got a low rating on IMDB but don't go by it.It was hilarious.


----------



## jxcess2 (May 8, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> can anyone give me a list of the best comedy movies...i have seen a lot..but dont seem to get enuf of them..



here's a list of my personal favs: clerks, clerks 2, southpark bigger longer uncut, the 40 year old virgin, groundhog day, scary movie (1st part), american pie (1st & 2nd part), hot shots 1 & 2, dumb & dumber, duck soup, shrek 1, 2 & 3, forrest gump.


----------



## Third Eye (May 8, 2008)

The Bank Job


----------



## ajaybc (May 8, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> here's a list of my personal favs: clerks, clerks 2, southpark bigger longer uncut, the 40 year old virgin, groundhog day, scary movie (1st part), american pie (1st & 2nd part), hot shots 1 & 2, dumb & dumber, duck soup, shrek 1, 2 & 3, forrest gump.



Click,American Pie 1,2 & 3,The Hitch.......cant remember the rest


----------



## Pathik (May 9, 2008)

Into the Wild - 8/10


----------



## shri (May 9, 2008)

'The Kingdom' . Good movie. Its about the bombing of american facility and its investigation in saudi arabia. 
Do watch 'A crude awakening: the oil story'. Its a documentary on the depleting oil resource.


----------



## prasad_den (May 9, 2008)

The Bank Job (Warning: Nudity)
Based on a true story, this movie is really good.


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> can anyone give me a list of the best comedy movies...i have seen a lot..but dont seem to get enuf of them..



Rush hour 1,2,3 are also gud.Of these the first part is the best


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2008)

blueshift said:


> District B13 - Its one of the French movies you will see.
> Genre: Action


Yeah *Banlieue 13*
nice action packed free running movie, with not so goood story and subtle twists at the end



a_medico said:


> The good ones have already been discussed. Let me recall some :-
> 
> *Mar adentro* (Spanish) - Inspired by true story, based on euthanasia(mercy killing) and CADASIL (cerebral autosomal dominant arteriopathy with subcortical infarcts and leukoencephalopathy)
> *Dear Frankie* (Scottish) - Has Gerad Butler in it. Watch it with subtitles as the scottish accent is a bit heavy on ears no mater how good you are at english
> ...



thnx for the recommendations. I was out of net cuz of BSNL. 
Here is one Icelandic movie thats filled with nice music and humour *101 Reykjavik*



ionicsachin said:


> Mystic River


another nice movie



techtronic said:


> Finally watched Resident Evil Trilogy in Full HD
> One word *Awesome*


honestly u should look at *28 Days Later* and *28 Weeks Later*
RE 1 is the only one that was anything closer to good.


----------



## praka123 (May 10, 2008)

saw "John tucker must die" average movie


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 10, 2008)

*The Forbidden Kingdom* Quite a good one.... watch if you are a Jet Li, Jackie fan.. both of them in the same movie for the 1st time i think


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> honestly u should look at *28 Days Later* and *28 Weeks Later*
> RE 1 is the only one that was anything closer to good.



Absolutely true RE 1 was the only one that can be said once worth, rest were crap.....
Nee way latest installment in my bag is *28 weeks later*,......... well as ally says if considering just the entertainment factor, superb movie even better than the original, but if u look from my critic eyes ....loads of flaws and unbelivable irritating holes that made my experience from awsome to good. few small eg..

*****SPOILER**************************
The women containg the last Rage virus was left alone without no security....stupid and that too not qurantined.......here kids were qurantined but she wasnt.....beats my logic....

How can her husbands key card dispite of the fact he was controlling the infra be allowed to have access to medical areas that too the restricted ones....

and that scene where the entire population was stuffed for their own protection....... for me it was a bit immaturly done, they were kind of qutantined, and in that scenario did you see how loosly the enterance/exit points were guarded and locked...........

lots more but I'd rather limit my discuession...............

************************************

Over al the movie was good........

Entertainment factor....Allys POV......7/10
Criticall Analysis........Sam POV........5.5/10

T159 whats your take........


PS :: @Third Eye, Pathik, ajay....whats the point of writing just the movie name.........if after 100 pages of core movie discuession somebody just writes "Godfather.....Good move".....what difference does that make........atlest put some views, discuess some points man.......I dunno pardon me if I am stretching this too much.......

==================================================================

Just watched *The Kingdom*. Now this is what I call a movie with almost no considirable flaws. Politically we can go on and on about how acurately the situation in Saudi was portrayed, but give an take it was fairly convayed without much of the american hype. The last line which was whispered............. quite brilliantly summed up the movie for me........Both aspects are not too different, its just the ideology that differs.

Now coming to the technical aspect. Technically movie did not deviate much considering that its a movie and it has to keep the aderline rush going through the viewers keeping the facts as close to real as posible. But the last shootout (though beautifully crafted ) was a bit too much, given the fact of number of terrorist, fireing up ammo RPGs from all sides and ends (and height as well. height playes a vital role in these kind of shootouts)......were taken out by the FBI team of 4 without even a single hit to themselves, let alone they could have surrvived.........

Over all an ultimate movie, and a must watch....

Entertainment Factor ... 7/10
Critic Factor ........        7/10

Over All definately 7/10....


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2008)

^^Yeah 28 Weeks Later has some flaws but not as much as RE has. Though the original soundtrack and character were nicely crafted. All I heard in RE was some ATB or Marilyn tracks in background when there was some fight scene, that was kinda lol.
But the adrenaline factor was absolute in 28 weeks later. I was thrilled throughout the movie.

Mine fav is 28 days later, Boyle directed it intelligently and with decent plot. 28 months later is coming and guess what this time Boyle is directing it


----------



## a_medico (May 12, 2008)

*28 days later* remains my fav too. And I love Marilyn Manson music in RE1. *RE1* overall was quite enjoyable. Didn't quite enjoy RE2and3.

*The Kingdom* was awesome. I think it didn't get the attention it deserved. Even I came to know about it quite late. Also love few of its instrumental tracks.

I am finding Korean movies just like Bollywood movies. Good thing is, they use the songs in the background and not as item numbers. Songs from My Sassy Girl, The Classic and Windstruck were quite hummable.

*My Sassy Girl* - Was quite funny. And there were quite a few scenes in the movie which I could relate to with my life. So found it even more amazing. Babe is to die for! She turns up in every alternate korean movie. I think she is Korea's Aishwarya Rai.

*The Classic* - I wonder why they haven't done the remake of this movie in bollywood yet. It would be a big hit. Loved it. And the babe is good. Few scenes are quite touchy.

Loved the fart song and the scene where the hero meets the heroine after the war and the song in the background.

Is there anyway I could get the songs from Classic and Sassy?

*3-Iron* - Quite unusual. Still researching few things about the ending. But the movie was mesmerising. So was the song _Hafsa_ by Natacha Atlas which is there throughout the movie. Searching for it.

*Windstruck* - Was a masala movie. Ending was typical bollywood style, Kajol gets Salman type. But was enjoyable. Loved the Korean Rap track when the babe shoots the car. Babe has become a bit plump(or so I thought?).

*Il-Mare* - AWESOME. I had seen *The Lake House* before and enjoyed it. The Lake House was made in 2006 and Il-Mare in 2000. Still, the look of Il-Mare was so fresh. The movie itself is much better than The Lake House, which ain't a bad watch either.


If I were into Bhatt Productions in bollywod, i'd remake most of the korean movies(but without Emraan Hashmi in it).


----------



## xbonez (May 12, 2008)

anyone who has read the Twilight series by Stephanie Meyers and is looking fowd to the movie? I saw the trailer and it seems awesome...too bad its releasing on 12/12/08...a long wait


----------



## ring_wraith (May 13, 2008)

Saw IronMan yesterday. It is now officially my 2nd favourite super-hero based movie, after Batman Begins.


----------



## xbonez (May 13, 2008)

*Re: M*st Wat*h Movies Re*ommended By Digitians*

^^yeah, iron man is awesome!


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2008)

ok next movie that goes in my bag is "*The Bank Job*" . Man there was only one thought going around on my mind while watching this movie........."Did all this really happen!!!!!" It was so thrilling edge of the seat matter that it was kinda hard to believe..............well atleast the events were crafted beautifully. Good politicall mixup, and to think it all actually happened made the experience more engrossing.
**********SPOILER**********
There was scens I really want to bring in to notice, where the informer at the terrace drops the walkie talkie accidently, which actually saves the guys robbing..................you know what........... that realy was a freaking coincident (in the context of the real events). Had this movie be fictious I would have definately criticized this particular move. (It actually looked a damm cheezy way to save the robbing guys......)
*************************
Over all 7/10......Definately Worth a watch.......


----------



## xbonez (May 15, 2008)

21 and Rounders - both awesome movies...the former is about Blackjack counters from MIT, the latter about Matt Damon a poker player.


----------



## Renny (May 15, 2008)

The good, the bad and the ugly  .


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> The good, the bad and the ugly  .


aye aye blondie


----------



## Maverick340 (May 15, 2008)

Hmm .. so current favs seem to be 
1.The Bank Job - really need to see this one !
2.IronMan - dont tell me its better than spiderman !
3.21 - seems to have an awesome storyline .. mm


----------



## xbonez (May 16, 2008)

^^ i'll arrange them for you:

iron man > 21 > the bank job


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

Watched "The forbidden kingdom". Jackie chan and Jet Li combo. Was really good!!!


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2008)

xbonez said:


> ^^ i'll arrange them for you:
> 
> iron man > 21 > the bank job



cant compare Iron Man and bank Job........ Totally Different genre, different aspect all together........... I loved Bank Job, Iron man as well but from a totally different perspective.........Iron man is pretty good for a super hero movie. Bank Job on the other hand is one of the best Heist movie I have seen...........


----------



## ajayritik (May 16, 2008)

Is The Bank Job viewable with family? No nudity etc?


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2008)

Yeah....a bit of "nudity" in it......it was essential to plot however 
My recommendation: 
*Primal Fear*

Great acting by Edward Norton


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yeah....a bit of "nudity" in it......it was essential to plot however
> My recommendation:
> *Primal Fear*
> 
> Great acting by Edward Norton



I'd say its far more than a "bit"...........to give a clear picture.......it clearly shows the tities lots of times......

And Primal Fear is an Awsome movie.....Would definately go in one of best twists in a movie.......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2008)

The Prestige._El Magnifico_ movie.

I have always respected Christopher Nolan as a director.This movie just proved his vision to be far beyond my imagination.Outstanding performances by all the actors.Hugh Jackman especially & big applauds to Christian Bale as well.Michael Cane,I salute you sir.Rock solid performace as usual.More than what I had seen in Batman Begins.Amazing movie & storyline was brilliant.Although the cloning concept was a bit dodgy.But apart from that the film was an absolute treat.


----------



## GameAddict (May 16, 2008)

Recently saw  "Point Break" (90s action/thriller Keanu movie) and "The Orphanage" (Spanish movie from the guys who made "Pan's Labyrinth"). 

Enjoyed both!


----------



## xbonez (May 16, 2008)

i arranged them merely on basis of entertainment value...while all the three movies are from varied genres, the aim of a movie is to entertain, and thats what i rated them on. though it goes without saying that this is merely my personal opinion. you may think differently

i found bank job bank-heist wise not too gud since their planning was quite crude....if it comes to sheer innovation of plan, the inside man winds hands dows



sam9s said:


> cant compare Iron Man and bank Job........ Totally Different genre, different aspect all together........... I loved Bank Job, Iron man as well but from a totally different perspective.........Iron man is pretty good for a super hero movie. Bank Job on the other hand is one of the best Heist movie I have seen...........


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

Annapolis, great movie


----------



## Third Eye (May 16, 2008)

Sweeney Todd: The demon barber of fleet street

Great movie. Cinematography was awesome so does the story. Too much music and gore though.
A must watch.


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2008)

xbonez said:


> i arranged them merely on basis of entertainment value...while all the three movies are from varied genres, the aim of a movie is to entertain, and thats what i rated them on. though it goes without saying that this is merely my personal opinion. you may think differently
> 
> I found bank job bank-heist wise not too gud since their planning was quite crude....if it comes to sheer innovation of plan, the inside man winds hands dows



I feel it might have appeared crude coz it was based on actual events and not actually crafted to perfection to give the ultimate crime get away feeling(as was the case with inside man)............ for that matter oceans 11 could also suffice the critaria. Another movie *The Score* also was really well crafted under the same genre..........

But to think The bank job was actuall planed in reality makes me watch and rate the movie from a different perspective in the Heist genre.


----------



## xbonez (May 16, 2008)

^^yeah, i agree it seems crude coz (A) its based on a real life incident and (b) the robbery was a long time back when security wasn't as sophisticated, so they didn't need to do too intricate planning


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Sweeney Todd: The demon barber of fleet street
> 
> Great movie. Cinematography was awesome so does the story. Too much music and gore though.
> A must watch.


from hell is more gory and has same setting as Sweeney Todd
Based on the notorious serial killer Jack The Ripper



sam9s said:


> I feel it might have appeared crude coz it was based on actual events and not actually crafted to perfection to give the ultimate crime get away feeling(as was the case with inside man)............ for that matter oceans 11 could also suffice the critaria. Another movie *The Score* also was really well crafted under the same genre..........
> 
> But to think The bank job was actuall planed in reality makes me watch and rate the movie from a different perspective in the Heist genre.


Bank Job is awesome, +1 for Jason, +1 for starting track, +1 for good drama


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2008)

Saw Iron Man.A really good attempt to introduce a new Marvel character on screen for the first time.Had that 'cool superhero' factor going on & RDJ fitted the role of Iron Man perfectly.Sequel FTW!

Now time for Indy 4 & The Dark Knight.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

Groundhog Day (1993)


----------



## joey_182 (May 18, 2008)

"THE GREATEST GAME EVER PLAYED"  

                   and 

"SAW III"


----------



## tgpraveen (May 18, 2008)

stay alive
nice game based on a video game turning real
nice concept


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2008)

Don't know if this was recommended earlier.. but watch *The Last King of Scotland*. Its loosely based on the events surrounding the dictatorship of Idi Amin, although I came to know thro google that the lead character in the film, Dr.Nicholas Garrigan, is fictional. Yet the film represents Amin's rule realistically, and Forest Whitaker as Idi Amin is simply superb.. 

Excellent movie.. My rating - 8.5 / 10
*Warning:* Some scenes of nudity


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> stay alive
> nice game based on a video game turning real
> nice concept


lame countess


----------



## anniyan (May 19, 2008)

Saw the following movies

Fracture - 3 stars/5
The great debaters - 4 stars/5
Cinderella man - 4.5 stars /5


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

^ ^ Fracture was ok. Worth a watch.

Saw *21* after recommendation here. AWESOME!! I wish I had a similar story to tell


----------



## anniyan (May 20, 2008)

saw Narnia - Prince Caspian - pretty good i must say, didn't disappoint.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 20, 2008)

Well .. Just finished watching *There will be blood* ... I reckon its a pathetically boring movie .. Three hours wasted .. There was some good acting though ..


----------



## sam9s (May 20, 2008)

Recent Addations in my bag....

1. *Eastern Promises*........Less action more drama but quite dark that leaves you thinking about the characters for a while...

Entertainment factor 5/10
Critic Judgement 6.5/10

2. *Rescue Dawn*........I was pretty impressed by the movie and with the fact that it was based on actuall events made me watch it with more interest....BUT when I went to IMDB to discuess about this mocie I was surprised and shocked to know that the director has totally messed with the script and even the characters. The movie is actually an escape from a vietnam crude prision deep in the jungle. It was a successfull escape and the US army who survived were kinda of heros back then..... BUT again the director totally messed up with the script and portrayed the characters in an entirly different manner..which if you research online was actually quite hurting for the families of the survivors...........

I'd rate 6/10 on both the factors.....



legolas said:


> ^ ^ Fracture was ok. Worth a watch.
> 
> Saw *21* after recommendation here. AWESOME!! I wish I had a similar story to tell



where did u get 21 from?....can u PM me plz....


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Well .. Just finished watching *There will be blood* ... I reckon its a pathetically boring movie .. Three hours wasted .. There was some good acting though ..



I thought it was great. Slow-Yes!!  But Great Character Study.....Less on entertainment factor though!!


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

^^I drink ur milkshake - thats the mega line


----------



## a_medico (May 20, 2008)

*Oldboy* - My expectations were high. But it didn't quite impress me. Maybe I'd have liked it few years back.

*Audition* - Couple of scary moments. But boring.

*The Host* - Few good moments but thats it.

*Dead Silence* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0455760/
Saw it 6 mons back. Good for one time watch, with a decent twist in the end.

*House of sand and fog* - Worth a watch for Ben Kingsley and Jennifer Connelly

*The Devil Wears Prada* - Ok I agree its a girlish movie. But it ain't bad either. Worth a watch and nice ost too. Good performances.

Next on my list is Mimoh's *Jimmy*. Waiting for its dvd.


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Next on my list is Mimoh's *Jimmy*. Waiting for its dvd.


are you planning to commit Suicide? There are better and painless ways, why try this way.


----------



## Freshcider (May 20, 2008)

last time I watched:
What Happens in Vegas- funny comedy for watching in good friend's company.
Iron Man
Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street. Interesting movie,but previous Tim Burton's movies I like more than this


----------



## anniyan (May 20, 2008)

Waiting for the following DVDs  . I will get all these three tomorrow through Netflix 

*Wait until Dark
P.S. I Love you
Tombstone*


I selected all three based on the ratings. Excellent ratings i must say


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

I saw "the bucket list" it was simply amazing, Really really amazing

Charlie Wilson's war, Michael Clayton, and American Gangster were nice too

If you can get them watch "remember the titans" and "glory road", they've come on TV a couple of times and I really liked em.

Devil wears prada, is a movie you have to watch with a girlfriend or a friend-who's a girl, not a solo movie.


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

eggman said:


> are you planning to commit Suicide? There are better and painless ways, why try this way.


He is a fan of "GUNDA". These petty movies wont affect him


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Oldboy* - My expectations were high. But it didn't quite impress me. Maybe I'd have liked it few years back.
> 
> *Audition* - Couple of scary moments. But boring.
> 
> ...


the Behramani family  The ending is harsh reality in HOSAF

Maybe u spoiled the twist in Oldboy, after readin here n there
Audition is a slow movie till the 75% there is nothing but after that it takes a "U" turn, its more on a psychological  side than pure entertainment.

The Host - Its got humorous moments and American propaganda. 

Dead Silence : It was akin to AmityVille Horror, slightly more on jump horror, it was kinda not scary but yeah a few chilly moments were there, the twist at ending was the only thing that saved this movie for me.


----------



## Renny (May 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> aye aye blondie






Another great movie is The Hurricane.


----------



## anniyan (May 21, 2008)

Anybody saw French movie *Frontiers*? Any review?. I guess it's a pretty scary movie.


----------



## remrow (May 21, 2008)

Die hard 4.0
 Computer related. The movie was a block buster hit and a must watch movie.
The forbiddned kingdom - first movie to star jackie chan and jet li together
Epic movie- came recently on star movies. It is a funny movie on the big movies
Narnia series- The best fantasy movie i have watched


----------



## jxcess2 (May 21, 2008)

remrow said:


> Die hard 4.0
> Computer related. The movie was a block buster hit and a must watch movie.




U saw this movie now? Have seen this ages ago. Man, u need to move with the times.


----------



## xbonez (May 21, 2008)

A Walk To Remember - based on the book by Nicholas Sparks....beautiful movie


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2008)

^
++1 

Chick movie but nevertheless all time classic


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2008)

If you're a beatles fan, you have to see "Across the Universe", story sucks, acting sucks and direction sucks even more, but its chock full of beatles songs.


----------



## PCWORM (May 21, 2008)

Hi all,,has anyone seen children of men?, plz give ur views about it.


----------



## GameAddict (May 21, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Hi all,,has anyone seen children of men?, plz give ur views about it.



I found it to be boring. First half was quite fast-paced,though.

GA


----------



## xbonez (May 21, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Hi all,,has anyone seen children of men?, plz give ur views about it.



i liked it a lot...awesome movie


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 22, 2008)

Watched *44 Minutes * for third time ... Great movie .....  .. Will be watching *Heat* tonight ...


----------



## legolas (May 22, 2008)

*Street kings*. Ok movie


----------



## sam9s (May 22, 2008)

legolas said:


> *Street kings*. Ok movie



legolas....mate u didnt reply me .....for the movie 21???


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2008)

*Oldboy*....Great movie

A little joke I found on IMDB, stating 10 good points why ZInda isnt a ripoff of Oldboy

```
1. Zinda have different actors
2. It's not set in Korea.
3. It's in Hindi, not Korean.
4. While Oldboy is 120 min long, Zinda is 116 min long.
5. Characters have different names. No one's named Oh Dae Su in Zinda, and there are no characters named Mido.
6. The main character was locked up 14 years and has 4 days to figure out why he was imprisoned, which is different from oldboy because the main character was locked up 15 years and has 5 days to figure out why he was imprisoned.
7. The director's name is Sanjay Gupta, not Chan-Woo Park.
8. Zinda was released in 2005 in INDIA, and Oldboy was released in 2003 in KOREA.
9. The movie poster is different (kinda...)
10. The movie trailer is different (kinda...)
```


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

^^oldboy is a classic movie, not the usual crap with same sh!t.

Though u need to be open minded to see this movie. Keep your morals in a closet before watching. 14 years are enuf to dehumanize a man.

We are the evergreen oldboy 

My siggy too has the dialog from the movie

Mido was put out of Zinda cuz people don't like in_cest, friggin hypocrites


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (May 22, 2008)

Well i would suggest Knight Rider[2007]. Its an awesome movie.  I have watched it twice and just can't wait to watch it again some time later


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^oldboy is a classic movie, not the usual crap with same sh!t.
> 
> Though u need to be open minded to see this movie. Keep your morals in a closet before watching. 14 years are enuf to dehumanize a man.



Yup , absolutely. Very great film, one of my favs now. Looks like I'll be going for more Korean films now. By the way Its 15 years , not 14. 
***SPOILER***




And Zinda had to change the incest thing or Shiv Shena would've stopped the release of the film.



***SPOILER ENDS HERE***


----------



## legolas (May 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> legolas....mate u didnt reply me .....for the movie 21???


missed your message last time. PM sent!!


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yup , absolutely. Very great film, one of my favs now. Looks like I'll be going for more Korean films now. By the way Its 15 years , not 14.
> ***SPOILER***
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like u coming to a whole new experience, and believe me Korean cinema has got some very cool movies. Gimme a call if u want to know abt some.

Yeah I watched Oldboy long time ago so forgot the the minor details


----------



## sam9s (May 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yup , absolutely. Very great film, one of my favs now. Looks like I'll be going for more Korean films now. By the way Its 15 years , not 14.
> ***SPOILER***
> 
> 
> ...



No way the indi version could have gone with that inest thing, not only the movie would have banned it would have created a huge hue and cry......BTW I watched Zindia before I watched OLDBOY and that actually gave me a shock when the actual events unfolded in OLDBOY............. worth a watch.................another korian movie.........*Battle Royal*
is also worth a watch......wierd concept this movie has........


----------



## Third Eye (May 22, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom - Good Martial-Arts Movie
Jackie Chan and Jet Li together for the first time in this movie.


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> Seems like u coming to a whole new experience, and believe me Korean cinema has got some very cool movies. Gimme a call if u want to know abt some.


Yeah , This is my first Korean Film(second actually, First was *Sex Is Zero* which I found better than American Pie series or Parallel films ) and I surely would like to know some more Great philms like that. Currently I'm _GETTING_ *My Sassy Girl*, how is it? Recommend me some more Kwel Korean Philms like Old Boy... 


Next Recommendation :
*American Beauty*

Simply awesome film, thats what a great movie is like.!!!!
Must watch!!!


----------



## jack_the_ripper (May 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> ...Currently I'm Downloading *My Sassy Girl*, how is it...



oops, edit that line before the mods see it..! 

coming to movies i watched
1. untraceable (2/5) - kinda ok movie, interesting in the beginning but it becomes more of a horror than a thriller in the end..
2. The air i breathe (3/5) - good twists, but dint quite understand the plot of the
 movie.!
3. Semi-Pro(3.5/5) - refreshing comedy movie that i got to watch after a long time.. kinda inspirational too..!


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2008)

^^he he ,thanks


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

What kind of movies should one watch after a breakup


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

^^101 Reykjavik - if u want to lighten up the breakup trauma 
Icelandic movie, indeed great one, the ending deserves an oscar, OST is just mind boggling

Watch with an open mind though


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

It is released in English too ? or ill have to depend on subs..


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

^^Its not pure icelandic, some chars do speak in english in the movie, though for rest of the part u have to be on subs.

And believe me u will have that wicked smile throughout the movie 
Someones quote from IMDB:
"101 Reykjavik is very funny, only because the main character is such a loser! And everybody knows is a lot more interesting to observe a loser instead of a fake action hero, right?"

listen to the 101 Reykjavik theme on imeem.com, its one of the coolest beat.
*www.imeem.com/tag/101 reykjavik//music/?q=101 reykjavik


----------



## clmlbx (May 22, 2008)

Iron Man

Forbidden Kingdom...........very Good Movie

Narnia : Price Caspian .......very Very Good Movie


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yeah , This is my first Korean Film(second actually, First was *Sex Is Zero* which I found better than American Pie series or Parallel films ) and I surely would like to know some more Great philms like that. Currently I'm _GETTING_ *My Sassy Girl*, how is it? Recommend me some more Kwel Korean Philms like Old Boy...
> 
> 
> Next Recommendation :
> ...



sex is zero 2 released, watched it but nothings so spectacular about it, its just like the first one, except the new gal and she too had some problem in past, there is a similar trick to that bread sandwich, but this time its lolipop and you know wat 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some more great movies:
*Memories of Murder* (Its the one best of breed real serial killer movie, 10 women were the prey of felony and brutal murder, there is a sarcasm too, to the callous government officials at that time, and a very sad ending)

*A Bittersweet Life* (a poetic cinematography revenge action masterpiece that beats the hollow in most of the hollywood action movies, remember action is not all about kungu fu and useless fight)

*A Tale of Two Sister* (you thought Tylar was the only legend, nope there is more to that, its not even horror but the very thought is scary and the ending leaves u speechless)

*The Classic* (All I can say is Titanic was crap, feel the innocence and beauty in thi movie, the love that reborn from ashes to take the second chance to meet )

*Bungee Jumping of Their Own* (Unforgettable masterpiece, love transit from one realm to another, I wont spoil the plot here, you gotta watch this one)

*Sadmovie* (4 parallel stories unrelated but they intersect beautifully at the end, and as the name suggets the ending is sad, amusingly the same tune is played at varous moments and it fits them nicely, added bonus of great OST)

*A Moment to Remember* (compare it to Notebook and u fail, its certainly better abd more engrossing)

*Marathon* (TZP looks cheap after watching this, and this is based on real person who created a marathon record despite his disablity)

*...ing* (A mother want to see her daughter happy for the last days of her life)

*Lover's Concerto* (Love is more than love at first sight, sometimes you can be very wrong, but then it gets too late to return the time, sad ending but a joyous ride thorughout the movie)

*Once in A Summer* (I love this movie to the core)

*Lump of Sugar* (A movie about a gal and her horse, beautifully crafted sequences, dont be fooled by thinking if this happened for real)

*Windstruck* (prequel to My Sassy Girl, certainly I dont recommend this movie, its not a worthy prequel but if u do want to try this out then watch it when u have nothing else to watch)

*Wedding Campaign* (The guy is a farmer(35) and still not married, he plans to go Uzbekistan with his friend to get some chick to marry, there someones runs an agency to get people married )
*
Samaritan Girl* (Kim Ki Duk masterpiece, almost all movies by this director are worth watching, though dont expect the movie to be realistic, the charaters are just mere caricature of the society and they represent the problems in society and not a particular person)

*The Beast and The Beauty* (lol..this one is a comedy, wat if u are not good looking(and everybody thinks u r a loser) and u made a girlfriend (by letting her imagine u as a prince) who is blind but later she gets her eyes after operation, what do u gonna do now ?? )

*My Little Bride* (a grandfather like to see her daughter to be married before he dies, so the gal who is a high school student is married to a graduate boy, now what could be more funny to see the rest of the story)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*My Sassy Girl* was my first Korean movie and its a healthy romantic funny movie, a must watch for everyone, once n a life you dream about a girlfriend like her. Though the girl is crazy but what seems is not actually what it is.


May be i missed some good ones to add to the list.


----------



## a_medico (May 23, 2008)

My observation of Korean movies :-

Most of them are quite watchable.
Many of them have incest which is kinda turnoff.
Theres a trend in many movies these days, not just korean, to have an abrupt ending and leave it to the audience to interprete. First few movies you tend to enjoy it, but then it starts getting on your nerves. Most of the Japanese and Korean movies have it. Maybe I am too old fashioned.
But having said that, the movies are awesome. I have become a big fan. And my Korean journey has just begun.




> Some more great movies:
> *Memories of Murder* (Its the one best of breed real serial killer movie, 10 women were the prey of felony and brutal murder, there is a sarcasm too, to the callous government officials at that time, and a very sad ending)



The buildup to end was too cool. But then I think, by now I have had enough of 'interprete your own ending' movies. They have stopped appealing me. I used to like them till not so long ago.




> *A Tale of Two Sister* (you thought Tylar was the only legend, nope there is more to that, its not even horror but the very thought is scary and the ending leaves u speechless)



A very brilliant movie. Remains one of my all time favs. I think it was my first korean movie and I was totally blown over.



> *The Classic* (All I can say is Titanic was crap, feel the innocence and beauty in thi movie, the love that reborn from ashes to take the second chance to meet )



Agree. Add to it nice soundtrack and background score. Can be watched many times. Good to watch with your gf/wife.



> *Bungee Jumping of Their Own* (Unforgettable masterpiece, love transit from one realm to another, I wont spoil the plot here, you gotta watch this one)



When the school scene began, I thought it would go Mohabattein way!! The guy also looked like Uday Chopra and I got scared. But thankfully it changed the track!! Quite a weird movie in the second half!



> *Sadmovie* (4 parallel stories unrelated but they intersect beautifully at the end, and as the name suggets the ending is sad, amusingly the same tune is played at varous moments and it fits them nicely, added bonus of great OST)



Didn't appeal me much. One time watch.



> *A Moment to Remember* (compare it to Notebook and u fail, its certainly better abd more engrossing)



Very touching movie. I could relate it with my life and it was scary! Just imagining the situation sends shivers through my spine. Highly recommended to everybody.




> *Marathon* (TZP looks cheap after watching this, and this is based on real person who created a marathon record despite his disablity)



The actor is really awesome. The movie really builds up on you. Chonchony (slowly!!).




> *Lover's Concerto*


 Might watch it tomor. Got the DVD 



> *Once in A Summer* (I love this movie to the core)


 In my list.




> *Windstruck* (prequel to My Sassy Girl, certainly I dont recommend this movie, its not a worthy prequel but if u do want to try this out then watch it when u have nothing else to watch)



Agree. Not quite in sassy,classic league. But watchable. Loved the rap track.




> *My Sassy Girl* was my first Korean movie and its a healthy romantic funny movie, a must watch for everyone, once n a life you dream about a girlfriend like her. Though the girl is crazy but what seems is not actually what it is.



Anybody can enjoy this movie. Can be watched multiple times.

*Oldboy* - Found it quite unrealistic. Excessive violence never bothers me. And maybe watching *Zinda* couple of years back ruined my fun.


Few recommendations :-

*A Moment to Remember* 
*The Classic* 
*Marathon* 
*My sassy girl* 
*Il Mare* - Was remade in hollywood as The Lake House.
*3-Iron* - Just watch it for its 'Silence.' The movie has very few words spoken in it. Reminds you of Pushpak (just the silent part, not the script). Then it has this amazing track being played most of the time. A song called 'Gafsa.' Its magical. But again, I am not sure whether to recommend it or not as the ending is typical korean! Still, worth one watch.

ps - Why don't they remake *The Classic* in bollywood? Don't you think it would be a massive hit?


----------



## The Outsider (May 23, 2008)

A Tale of Two Sisters was excellent, i'll have a look at Memories of Murder. 
Would like to mention Angela's Ashes, pretty sorrowful and touching movie with a classical touch, the religious aspect gets a bit annoying at times but still its pretty much embraceable. I'm off to watching Sweeney Todd, wanted to watch it since forever


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

a_medico said:


> My observation of Korean movies :-
> 
> Most of them are quite watchable.
> Many of them have incest which is kinda turnoff.
> ...


How many movies u seen had in_cest ? I guess i watched this only in oldboy and that too was not intentional, the protagonist didnt know, and wat if u are captured for 15 years and let out, the first thing he will think of will be food and then se_x, others movies mentioned has nothing abt that.

And the Serial Killer in Memories of Murder is still not captured even after more than 13 years. So how can they show his face.

They did sent the DNA scan application but to Japan and not America, this movie was more about how the department was corrupt and people just didn't respond, how many were falsely captured and what actually it like to be murdered after felony.

Though I dont say that u can watch every Korean movie, yeah some of the movies will feel like seeing the same stuff. But the ones I mentioned above are a few chosen one that are watchable. Of course I ended up watching some not so good Korean movies too, those are not recommended here


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> What kind of movies should one watch after a breakup


Listen to "What goes around comes around" Justin Timberlake
If you are still on to her.. Watch "The notebook", "A walk to remember", "Away from her" and then try to get her back. If not, watch Kung fu movies


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

> When the school scene began, I thought it would go Mohabattein way!! The guy also looked like Uday Chopra and I got scared. But thankfully it changed the track!! Quite a weird movie in the second half!


This one looks weird for a while. But then I liked it much, even if they can live they can atleast die peacefully to see if the fate rewinds the time and set them back at where they were. And you got to know why the weird name is there
IMO its greater than all love stories, it shows the aspect with the feeling and not with the person. 

Btw did i mention the background scores were quite good


> Didn't appeal me much. One time watch.


yeah not much appealing, but good soundtrack and few scenes made it for me.
The one where the jobless guys says goodbye is a precious moment, the thing he used for profit took everything from him 
The gal who wears the costume acts funnily but deep inside she hides the pain.
 The mother-child story is a common [problem nowadays, the desecrate fate of child was least expected.
The fireman story was a bit pulled at the end, it could hav ended without a video tape.

But i must appreciate cinematography.




> ps - Why don't they remake *The Classic* in bollywood? Don't you think it would be a massive hit?


yeah it will be a massive hit but i seriously dont want any remake, i know the the plot will be killed thousand times and some American lingo will be introduced.
I cant hear saying OMG WTF BBQ by the characters in the remake 
Getting a girl so innocent looking will be a let down in hollywood

Guess I need to watch 3-iron, its by Kim Ki Duk afterall, his movies are a great treat for me. The subtleties of life are shown so much easily. I have watched Spring,summer,fall,winter and spring, samaritan girl and bad guy. They all were awesome, only if u think apart from the entertainment values.



legolas said:


> Listen to "What goes around comes around" Justin Timberlake


wat say about this one 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD5cO-xQYXE


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

I like the song.. but not as good as Timberlake's
Especially these lines... they just speak that much!!

*Let me paint this picture for you baby

you spend your nights alone
and he never comes home
everytime you call all you get's a busy tone
i heard you found out
that he's doing to you
what you did to me
Ain't that the way it goes

you cheated girl
my heart bleeds girl
it goes without saying that you left me feeling hurt
just a classic case
a scenario
tale as old as time

I like the song.. but not as good as Timberlake's
Especially these lines... they just speak that much!!


```
Let me paint this picture for you baby

you spend your nights alone
and he never comes home
everytime you call all you get's a busy tone
i heard you found out
that he's doing to you
what you did to me
Ain't that the way it goes

you cheated girl
my heart bleeds girl
it goes without saying that you left me feeling hurt
just a classic case
a scenario
tale as old as time
girl you got what you deserved

and now you want somebody
to cure your lonely nights
you wish you had somebody
that could come and make it right

But girl I ain't somebody with a lot of sympathy
you'll see
```


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

^^ I had the video of this song, Justin and Scarlett

here is another I forgot in the pile (Theory of a deadman):
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ht-9AfOEgQ
 pretty funny video and awesome vocals 



> .............
> Well it ain't no surprise
> That you turn me on and leave
> It ain't no surprise
> ...


And if u still think that every thing rewind to the time where it was OK then:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1FneBdSg-I


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

This one is good!  
PS: lets not get carried away from the title!


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

legolas said:


> This one is good!
> PS: lets not get carried away from the title!



k sticking to the matter

Last movie I watched was *Vampire Hunter D : Bloodlust

*its an animated movie got some damn good storyline and cool ending and not so typical vampire hunt and run movie, watch it if u are into animated movies
*img.verycd.com/posts/0701/post-379029-1170140088.jpg


----------



## eggman (May 23, 2008)

Thanks T159 for the list. Surely gonna check some now


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

saw oscar(S.stallon),well a comedy film ....average


----------



## ajaybc (May 23, 2008)

13 going on 30-good comedy,fantasy film.

It is abt a girl who wishes to be a 30 year old woman on her 13th birthday and becomes one the next day.

Has got some great songs from Madonna.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 23, 2008)

I love teen $ex comedies.

I loved American Pie (only part 1), all Road Trip series.

I also liked Ronin.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

^^ Gulshan! He's the best! I love his rape scenes! Second only to Shakti Kapoor


----------



## CadCrazy (May 23, 2008)

^^ Abe gulshan ne kabhi koe gay movie nahin banai. Tumne rape scence kahan se dekh liya


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 24, 2008)

Hmm..  Watched *Heat* last night .. Great movie .......


----------



## Renny (May 24, 2008)

Bram Stokers Dracula.


----------



## eggman (May 24, 2008)

*L.A. Confidential*
Grrrrrrrrrreat Film. Should've won the oscar in '97, if not for TITANIC.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (May 24, 2008)

just watched "The air i breathe" , Really good movie.. great star cast..!

well if anyone of you watched the movie, *can you please tell me the name of the song played when brendan fraser and Emile Hirsh enter the bar..! 
*
damn, what music..! I really need it..! anyone?


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

Howz Bugsy?


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

*Black Hawk Down*
I still hear the cries and roars and the guns  If you saw "saving private ryan" you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

^^OMG....u just watched one of the best movies on war, this one rates high in my list, may be just cuz everything seemed authentic and there was no real single macho hero, neither side was bad or god.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 25, 2008)

A few Good Men.This is by far one of Tom Cruise's most powerfully acted film so far.Outstanding performances by Jack Nicholson & Demi Moore.Man this is one courtroom movie which shouldn't be missed merely for it's raw acting performances.

Now onto watching Indiana Jones Triology back-to-back.Need to brush up on Indy's movies before I check out the latest one in theatre.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (May 25, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> just watched "The air i breathe" , Really good movie.. great star cast..!
> 
> well if anyone of you watched the movie, *can you please tell me the name of the song played when brendan fraser and Emile Hirsh enter the bar..!
> *
> damn, what music..! I really need it..! anyone?



anyone??


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> *Black Hawk Down*
> I still hear the cries and roars and the guns  If you saw "saving private ryan" you know what I am talking about.



Hey man I am surprised you watched it now, BHD is comes under my top 10 movies of all time......did you watch it with 5.1 audio.......if not when even you get a chance watch this one with 5.1 audio.......simple amazing...



allwyndlima said:


> A few Good Men.This is by far one of Tom Cruise's most powerfully acted film so far.Outstanding performances by Jack Nicholson & Demi Moore.Man this is one courtroom movie which shouldn't be missed merely for it's raw acting performances.
> 
> Now onto watching Indiana Jones Triology back-to-back.Need to brush up on Indy's movies before I check out the latest one in theatre.



Now I am surprised here as well.........you missed a few good men......one of the best court room drama movie.......

Recent Addation : *Death Sentence*.....................anybody seen Death Wish, this ones absolutely similar to it.....Story Line is typical and nothing new (father goes on a killing spree when his family is threatened) but execution is not bad..........Kevin Bacon acted really well......this is a kinda movie that requirs quite a lot of emotional variations from sentiments to disbelief/dissappointment to anger/greef frustration and rage. Kavin Bacon did a commendable job here if you ask me. Then end shootout was seriously well made........7/10 on entertainment factor........critic POV.....5.5/10.......


----------



## karmanya (May 25, 2008)

I've said it before and i'll say it again- watch the bucket list


----------



## prasad_den (May 25, 2008)

Just watched Oldboy, as per t159's recommendations in one of his previous posts..! This movie is good.. maybe not as good as some of the Korean thrillers or romantic comedies, but still good and different from most of the mainstream movies.. deals with a topic that few would have the guts to do... 
@T159 - Thanks mate... next in line is A Tale of Two Sisters, followed by The Classic


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Hey man I am surprised you watched it now, BHD is comes under my top 10 movies of all time......did you watch it with 5.1 audio.......if not when even you get a chance watch this one with 5.1 audio.......simple amazing...


Yes, I have no idea how I missed either. Its a 2001 movie and the execution and direction is flawless for that...


----------



## prasad_den (May 25, 2008)

Just now completed watching The Classic... Neat and touching love story.. Really a classic movie.. Must watch.
Anyways, two Korean movies is a little too much for a day.. so will watch the next one in line after 2 or 3 days..


----------



## a_medico (May 26, 2008)

*Jimmy*

A must watch for Mithunda's fans. Feels like we are watching some 80's movie. Mimohda is obese, hammy and awesome.

Real fun is in these movies.

*Lover's concerto* - Nice movie. The babe was nice. I think she was also in Bungee Jumping. Sad that she committed suicide in real life.

Next on my list - *Don Mutthuswami*, *Valu*, a marathi movie.


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

oh man!mithun became so old na?
*movies.indiatimes.com/Movies/Bollywood/Don_Muthuswamy_Coming_Soon/articleshow/2726717.cms
EDIT: Just noted,this film is again a remake of OSCAR(1991) of S.Stallon 
WTF?

Mutthyswami?  may be because of him(Mithun) settled in Coimbattoor in taamil nadu .
ps: he runs a  5 star hotel in ootty called "the monarch".In coimbatore he got a battery manufacturing facility for some international company(forgot the name)


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2008)

Fugitive - As Always Its a treat to watch Harrison Ford and Tommy Lee opposite to each other   Awesome movie - 9/10 

Even though its a thriller/suspense movie, i still watched it for 4th time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 26, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Now I am surprised here as well.........you missed a few good men......one of the best court room drama movie.......


I'm getting there.Slowly but steadily getting there.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2008)

K-Pax...

Has anyone watched this movie ?

Confusing Ending or rather I'd say Open Ending..

Although Kevin Spacey at his best 

Idiocracy - A must watch.. - Super funny 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/


----------



## Dipen01 (May 27, 2008)

Pelican Brief - Nice movie.. Conspiracies are fun


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Recent Addation : *Death Sentence*.....................anybody seen Death Wish, this ones absolutely similar to it.....Story Line is typical and nothing new (father goes on a killing spree when his family is threatened) but execution is not bad..........Kevin Bacon acted really well......this is a kinda movie that requirs quite a lot of emotional variations from sentiments to disbelief/dissappointment to anger/greef frustration and rage. Kavin Bacon did a commendable job here if you ask me. Then end shootout was seriously well made........7/10 on entertainment factor........critic POV.....5.5/10.......


Kevin looks much better in bad guy roles  

Though the Detective lady was pathetic, she did nothing more than frustrating the family and discouraging them. 

The chase scene was amazing. And the track at the end (Alright by Pilot Speed) is a well crafted one for the ending.

Though its not a movie to ponder upon deeply, just a tragedy that can happen with you too.


> Tonight I lack the strength to even move,
> When you walked, now watch me die
> 
> For I know this is harder for you,
> ...


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2008)

The Eye: *ing Jessica Alba: Okay film. 6/10. 
Semi-Pro: *ing Will Farell: 6/10
Numb: *Matthew Perry (Chandler from Friends): 8/10. Pretty good movie. About how he got screwed after OD'ing himself with weed.
Romulus, My Father: *Eric Bana: 8/10. Awesome movie. Might be a little slow for some, but I really liked the story. 

*all movies watched on iPhone. Your viewing experience may not be so awesome


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

^ You mean on a 3.5" screen??


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

blueshift said:


> ^ You mean on a 3.5" screen??


now thats awesome   lol



prasad_den said:


> Just watched Oldboy, as per t159's recommendations in one of his previous posts..! This movie is good.. maybe not as good as some of the Korean thrillers or romantic comedies, but still good and different from most of the mainstream movies.. deals with a topic that few would have the guts to do...
> @T159 - Thanks mate... next in line is A Tale of Two Sisters, followed by The Classic


anytime 



prasad_den said:


> Just now completed watching The Classic... Neat and touching love story.. Really a classic movie.. Must watch.
> Anyways, two Korean movies is a little too much for a day.. so will watch the next one in line after 2 or 3 days..


in excess, things turn repulsive 



a_medico said:


> *Jimmy*
> 
> A must watch for Mithunda's fans. Feels like we are watching some 80's movie. Mimohda is obese, hammy and awesome.
> 
> ...


yeah kinda sad she committed suicide. She was talented and cute.

Tell me ur review abt Don Mutthuswami


----------



## Angie1313 (May 27, 2008)

i just seen the new Indiana Jones...it was eh...


----------



## xbonez (May 27, 2008)

Chronicles of Narnia : Prince Caspian ....pretty gud movie 8/10 ...watch in hall to enjoy


----------



## karmanya (May 28, 2008)

the only reason i didn't walk out of that movie was that the susan chick was hot


----------



## Dipen01 (May 28, 2008)

Sunshine - Bloody stupid movie - 3/10..

Good Ol Armageddon was 100 times better...


----------



## tgpraveen (May 28, 2008)

sunshine was good i liked it a lot
well to each his own


----------



## ajaybc (May 28, 2008)

*Dude,where is my car*-I watched this movie only because there was Sean William Scott(American Pie's Stifler).Though he was great in this the movie was *STUPID*.
After seeing it I felt like I watched a collection of awesome comedy scenes with no connection to each other.The story is DUMB.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

^^aweful movie, why did u post it in here ?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 29, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> sunshine was good i liked it a lot
> well to each his own



Even a scifi is supposed to be slightely sensible... It was total crap..


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> *Dude,where is my car*-I watched this movie only because there was Sean William Scott(American Pie's Stifler).Though he was great in this the movie was *STUPID*.
> After seeing it I felt like I watched a collection of awesome comedy scenes with no connection to each other.The story is DUMB.





T159 said:


> ^^aweful movie, why did u post it in here ?



^^Just to say that it was awful


----------



## napster007 (May 29, 2008)

A walk to remember  12/10


----------



## chicha (May 29, 2008)

may be its posted before but, any one seen "Teeth"


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

^^am still to see this movie, on my watch list, is it something like slither ? then a must watch for me, i still remember the funny moments in slither

watched *La Pianista* and *The Story of Xiaoyan*
Former is a disturbing movie, shows the sick psychology of a Piano teacher who is a victim of repressed sex feelings and society status.
Later one has some extraordinary ordinary moments, a real story about a 9 year girl who earns her school fee by herself to continue her study

*The Machine Girl* (Not a perfect story, good cinematography, plot holes, decent gore, funny moments, cute gal = just 1 time watch)


----------



## GameAddict (May 30, 2008)

Watched * Miller's Crossing*. Powerful acting and nice story of prohibition-era.

GA



T159 said:


> watched *La Pianista* and *The Story of Xiaoyan*
> Former is a disturbing movie, shows the sick psychology of a Piano teacher who is a victim of repressed sex feelings and society status.




Where did you find *La Pianista*? PM me the link please...

GA


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

Jannat -saw this film  .somehow I liked this film although I hate Emran hashmi and that heroine


----------



## chicha (May 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^am still to see this movie, on my watch list, is it something like slither ? then a must watch for me, i still remember the funny moments in slither
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anniyan (May 30, 2008)

Watched the following movies,
*Frontiere(s)* - French gory movie featured in horrorfest. Good one - 4/5 stars
*Tombstone* - cowboy action movie - 3/5 stars
*Wait until dark* - thriller. Good movie - 4/5 stars


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

chicha said:


> well its about this cute girl who has a pair of sharp teeth "down under"
> its worth a watch if you like funny horror movies.


yeah she takes revenge by those razor sharp teeth, try to get it till tomorrow


----------



## shift (May 31, 2008)

chicha said:


> may be its posted before but, any one seen "Teeth"



Teeth - 6/10

imdb.com put Genre as Comedy and Horror

i dnt find any comedy part


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2008)

*Sleepers - 8/10*

A Tale of 4 Friends - Nice movie 

With Great Starcast - 
- Robert De Niro
- Kevin Bacon
- Brad Pitt
- Dustin Hoffman


----------



## a_medico (May 31, 2008)

*Tingya* - Awesome marathi movie though it might not appeal to those who don't understand the language. The director seem to have made the movie with ametuer actors who didn't have acting experience prior. And the result is awesome.

It doesn't have an imdb page.

The director: '_Some producers wanted me to cast Urmila Matondkar as Tingya's mother and insert an item number of Rakhi Sawant in the film which Tingya's father (a farmer) will watch after getting drunk[/],' Hadawale recalled. But, he stuck to his determination of having local villagers and not professional actors in his film.

hehehe

*Rogue* - Monster croc film. Few tensed moments. One time watch. But if you really need a tensed ride, do watch *Black Water*. Another croc film. You hardly see the croc but the tension literally kills you.

*The Eye* - Haven't seen it, but I have seen *Naina*, poor ripoff from *Jian gui*(Mandarin, I think). The original was good. The hollywood remake(of Naina  ) should be ok i guess._


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

*Dumb And Dumber*
*Liar Liar*

Two of Jim Carey's best !!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

Watched
*The Diving Bell And The Butterfly* (movie is not depressing, but stupid humor throughout, some pretty women too, by pretty women i didn't mean hot b!tches, though the protagonist himself seemed an a$$hole who got wat he deserved, must hav respected his ex-wife, watch it you will bound to hav some funny moments and a new perspective)

*The Isle* (another masterpiece from Kim Ki Duk, as with all other movies this movie has got less dialog more substance, diverse array of emotions and amazing cinematography, did i say female protagonist is pretty too, though there is animal cruelty too, watch it if u like to interpret movies and admire character expressions more than dialogs )

*Teeth* (lol..this movie is really a dark humor over the male superiority, and yeah the last 30 minutes are funniest, ending is pretty funny too, its about v@gina dentata, watch it if u liked slither type movies)


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Sunshine - Bloody stupid movie - 3/10..
> 
> Good Ol Armageddon was 100 times better...



Armageddon is pure commercial movie typical american entertainer (Thats what Michael Bay usually makes.......Ronald Emmrich the godzilla fame also follows the bay league) Dont get me wrong not critisizing, on the entertainment factor Bay's movies outshine like anything, but his image of US being hero saving the world goes a bit over the top for me. Sunshine was more subtle in its nature, it was more to do with the human interaction/emotions/complexities across the people onboard. Sunshine for me had a different look all together.



Dipen01 said:


> Even a scifi is supposed to be slightely sensible... It was total crap..



Just because the movie did not show the nitti gritties of the technical aspect does not mean its a crap, that was not what the movie intended, yes agreed the movie had its flaws but it was far better than crap.

ok latest adation is *1408*.....well for some it turned out to be one of the best creepy/horror movie......for me I guess not my personal choise coz I like horror/thrillers which deal with more realism like "The Descent" rather than something like paranormal/supernatural activities.......... the fact that its not real makes me loose the creepy factor.......I dont knw maybe that just me........BTW did you knwo the movie had an alternate ending.......

******SPOILERS*********

the Theatrical version shows cusack survives the fire and is with his wife while the DVD version shows him die.........

I feel the DVD Version ending is more logical than may be satisfying as a viewer coz there was no way out of the room, you could either live the hour again and again till you turn insane and decide to kill yourself or somehow manage to take the room with you....which is what cusack did....... 

What do people here have to say......

**********************


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 1, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Armageddon is pure commercial movie typical american entertainer (Thats what Michael Bay usually makes.......Ronald Emmrich the godzilla fame also follows the bay league) Dont get me wrong not critisizing, on the entertainment factor Bay's movies outshine like anything, but his image of US being hero saving the world goes a bit over the top for me. Sunshine was more subtle in its nature, it was more to do with the human interaction/emotions/complexities across the people onboard. Sunshine for me had a different look all together.
> 
> Just because the movie did not show the nitti gritties of the technical aspect does not mean its a crap, that was not what the movie intended, yes agreed the movie had its flaws but it was far better than crap.




Ofcourse interests my vary.. The things/aspects that you look for in movies might be different than what i do but this movie had no sense according to me...

At the start they tried to present minute but dumb and unnecessary details just to showcase the depth in the story.. Apart from overall concept ..Yeah only "concept" nothing was interesting.. Stupid Plot and worst actors.. 

Agreed Armageddon is commercial movie but even though it is much older than Sunshine.. The Scifi element is handled so well..The intensity, the thrill everything. The movie is gripping even with its flaws which are unnoticeable. But in this case even a 7yr old can say that they are trying to fool you.

I mean cmon, theres nothing wrong with fooling. Its a movie and not a documentary. But there are certain aspects that should go hand in hand. This movie had no flow, no synchronisation

and most painful thing was that i got HDRip of this movie  Just because this happens to be my favorite genre 

Edit :-

From your previous recommendations i see that you are more inclined towards Artistic capabilities in the movie, so i am glad that you liked the movie from your perspective which is strange as this type of emotions that you mentioned are in every other movie.. 

I mean there are 5 ppl - 4 believe in "sacrifice yourself for greater good"... And there is one wussy, who just wants to go back home and scared shitless.. and so they haggle for who will die first.. 

"Sounds Familiar" - What was so emotionally strong in it ?

I am a huge space fanatic.. So i know atleast some if not much about the technical aspects of the story. But that wasnt something that i was looking for. They were doing something out of extraordinary. Though genre was similar Saving Mankind and Blah Blah.. But these types of movies needs to have a sense of Thrill and Adventure mixed with Mystery..

Anyways at this second i recall 3 similar movies..Though i have seen many of same genre..

- Armageddon
- Deep Impact
- Core

You might wanna check those out and then compare with Sunshine. Though Theme is same Armageddon is better compared to other two..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2008)

Can some of you suggest nice family entertainers? Genre doesn't matter, but shouldn't have nudity and as less of profanity the better.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Ofcourse interests my vary.. The things/aspects that you look for in movies might be different than what i do but this movie had no sense according to me...
> 
> At the start they tried to present minute but dumb and unnecessary details just to showcase the depth in the story.. Apart from overall concept ..Yeah only "concept" nothing was interesting.. Stupid Plot and worst actors..
> 
> ...




mmm well its avident that you like the usual run of the mill kinda of thrillers. Armgeddon at the best was pretty good, Deep Impact ....ok but CORE was deep s*it the most pathetic movie of all time. 
Again I would not like to compare Armageddon and Sunshine, different aspects/presentation. But to argue probably I can give you a big list of "your POV" which is totally screwed up in all the movies u listed. U say that the kind of emotions is in every other movie, obviously...how would you cook up an entirly new emotion....... an anger would be an anger as an emotion, its just the presentation that differs......in that sence the thrill/excitement you had in armageddon can be found out in zillions other hollywood stuff.....does that make Armageddon crap ....ofcourse not and hence I rest my case. If you ask me the the best movie I can think off which offered the best of both the entertainment factor and the technical aspect was *Apollo 13* with Tom Hanks. M not sure how would u rate this but Apollo13 would definately go in my Top 10 list.



ajayritik said:


> Can some of you suggest nice family entertainers? Genre doesn't matter, but shouldn't have nudity and as less of profanity the better.



no offence, but if I am not wrong you have probably asked this question for atleast the 10th time in this thread .....still not got the perfect famility movie...........I remember giving u a long list as well....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=782697&highlight=explorers#post782697


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 1, 2008)

*1408* - i felt it a crappy movie if ur looking for horror... if u really wish to get a confused paranormal activities with "wat-will-happen-now" kind of feeling then 1408 makes a good mark... 

6.5/10

U know wat ppl... In india also, a franchisee of NETFLIX has opened and they are calling it *BIGFLIX*. wow... preety excited .. a new source for me.. atleast i will get better quality DVDs than my local RIPPER DVDwala...

Next on my list: 

*District B13
Perfume - The story of a murderer*


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> *1408* - i felt it a crappy movie if ur looking for horror... if u really wish to get a confused paranormal activities with "wat-will-happen-now" kind of feeling then 1408 makes a good mark...
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> ...



Yea thats what I felt about 1408, not my personal choise as well........About bigfilix......yea sounds good, though I already am a member of *Seventymm* movie rental but there services and inability to keep multiple copies of a movie made my experience bad. There collection also was majorly new hits. I couldnt get a lot of movies and those which were there in top 5 in my queue were always out........let see how this BIGFILIX fares......


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 1, 2008)

sam9s said:


> mmm well its avident that you like the usual run of the mill kinda of thrillers. Armgeddon at the best was pretty good, Deep Impact ....ok but CORE was deep s*it the most pathetic movie of all time.



Atleast I don't go on watching every other foreign movie with good imdb rating.

Besides i hate watching movies in languages which i dont understand as i don't prefer  subtitles. On the other hand even i watch quite a few  "UNUSUAL and EMOTIONAL" movies (Mostly Non-foreign ones). Anyways thats not the point here.

These movies are supposed to be action+scifi so they should present it in that way.

Besides with Armageddon, Deep Impact and Core. I was comparing these movies with theme of sunshine and not my fav. list. Core was average but anyday better than Sunshine..



sam9s said:


> Again I would not like to compare Armageddon and Sunshine, different aspects/presentation. But to argue probably I can give you a big list of "your POV" which is totally screwed up in all the movies u listed.



You still didnt read properly what i said. I said these movies have common "THEME" i.e Disaster/Doomsday movies and the ones i can prefer over Sunshine..

Also my opinion for each movie is different even though they have the same theme. On the One hand when i liked Armageddon a lot, Deep Impact and Core both were average at best.



sam9s said:


> U say that the kind of emotions is in every other movie, obviously...how would you cook up an entirly new emotion....... an anger would be an anger as an emotion, its just the presentation that differs......in that sence the thrill/excitement you had in armageddon can be found out in zillions other hollywood stuff.....does that make Armageddon crap ....ofcourse not and hence I rest my case.



Yeah so let me put in your words. So called "Presentation" of the Emtions in that movie is common to every other theme of those flicks. When you liked Sunshine so much, i wonder why you didnt like Core as it had the similar if not identical emotions.

Well yeah i might surely like anything with that excitement (Armageddon).

Also while selection movie I don't have prequesite of "uniqueness" and "non-run-a-mill" theme. I am fine with certain same action/excitement (Run-a-mill types) movies if its exciting and entertaining. I liked "The Day After Tomorrow" but majority of ppl didn't like it. So it doesnt matter for me what IMDB or Rotten Tomatoes rate.



sam9s said:


> If you ask me the the best movie I can think off which offered the best of both the entertainment factor and the technical aspect was *Apollo 13* with Tom Hanks. M not sure how would u rate this but Apollo13 would definately go in my Top 10 list.



Definitely thats one heck of a movie. Besides anything with Tom Hanks is worth watching atleast once for the sheer class of the Actor.

Also I can't miss any movie by Ron Howard. I am a huge fan of "A Beautiful Mind" and "Cinderella Man". Both are in my All Time Fav. List


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone here watched The Invisible? How is the movie?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Just okay movie .. Not a waste of time but nothing very good about it .. If you've got some time to kill, you can watch this movie and talk on your cellphone ..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone watched *The Orphanage*? the other day I saw it being suggested in one of the tv show by Anupama Chopra. Is it really good?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2008)

^Well pretty good spanish horror.Not that scary but worth one watch.The ending was not satisfactory IMO.Spook factor was very less.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2008)

1408? The heights of over acting by Cusack and a clueless storyline which try to explain something but ends up being confusing. I just wasted my time on this nonsensical flick.
maybe these Hollywood guys just dont know what is horror like our Asian ones.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

^^yeah 
Best Horror = Asian Movies*

*conditions apply


----------



## sam9s (Jun 2, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Atleast I don't go on watching every other foreign movie with good imdb rating.



Even I do not blindly follow the rating, infact I usually prefer to read 5,6 random comments by the users.....that atleast gives a fair bit of idea about what the move is about (not how the movie is but what the movie is about.....) this sometimes backfires as well like for eg in "The Man from Earth" which had me build very high expectations.



> Core was average but anyday better than Sunshine..



My my my.....Core was no way near sunshine....... even if we say the scrip was ok, the effects and presentation was of 3 degree....anyway everybody has a right of an openion and I respect that. 



> Also while selection movie I don't have prequesite of "uniqueness" and "non-run-a-mill" theme. I am fine with certain same action/excitement (Run-a-mill types) movies if its exciting and entertaining. I liked "The Day After Tomorrow" but majority of ppl didn't like it. So it doesnt matter for me what IMDB or Rotten Tomatoes rate.



See I also watch all kinda of movies but rate and judge them according to the purpose/intention of a movie and I am very critical about it.......you might want to check my these posts to get an idea what I am trying to say here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=814058&postcount=2232

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=814237&postcount=2236



> Definitely thats one heck of a movie. Besides anything with Tom Hanks is worth watching atleast once for the sheer class of the Actor.
> 
> Also I can't miss any movie by Ron Howard. I am a huge fan of "A Beautiful Mind" and "Cinderella Man". Both are in my All Time Fav. List



Good to know we match here...............if you are interested in disaster movies, you might like "Daylight" "Avalanch" "Volcano" "The perfect Strom" "Towering Inferno" "Posideon Adventure" (the old one).......etc.

======================================

My recent watch *BOUND*....man I watched this movie with zero expectations and I was heading for a surprise.......amazing thriller no fancy murder or investigation but simple pure situational thriller........its about a lesboin couple who fall in love and decide to con a mafia to enjoy their rest of the life in peace...........ally/T159 ...give it a try........

PS :: And you know what *BOUND* is a directorial debut of *The Wachowski Brothers* People who dont know them....they are the ones who directed the mother of all movies "*The Matrix*" Trilogy

Also saw *"Indiana Joens and the island of skull or something"* I wont rate this movie critically but AFA entertainment goes, this movie wins hands down ...........pure public cimima entertainment......Ally watch out this ones definately for you..........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2008)

^DUH! 

Also waiting for The Dark Knight to release.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

@sam9s
added the movie to the list


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

My most recent watch has been "blood diamond" & its an amazing movie
Highly Recommended to all.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 2, 2008)

horror!!



The best Horror movies-Balakrishna Movies

try them

google for him

good luck....


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 2, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> horror!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude atleast some horror movies are atleast worth watching. But Balakrishna movies... I remember seeing watching one hit movie of his and couldnt bear it. Imagine if somebody watches his long list of flop movies recently.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 2, 2008)

Saw Indianna Jones today...strictly average movie...some very far-fetched incidents and most of the comedy falls flat


----------



## anniyan (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ Me too watched Indiana Jones - very very average movie. Didn't expect such boring movie from Lucas and Spielberg. I watched the following movies yesterday ( 4 movies in a row  )

1. * Scent of woman * - Al pacino oscar award winning performance - 3/5 stars
2. * Evil dead - Dead by Dawn * - 3.5/5 stars
3. * Kiss the girls * - 3.5/5 stars
4.* Shooter * - 4/5 stars - Good action movie



ajayritik said:


> Can some of you suggest nice family entertainers? Genre doesn't matter, but shouldn't have nudity and as less of profanity the better.



I suggest * Little Miss sunshine * - very good movie. Don't miss it!!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ little miss sunshine has a generous use of the F word so i won't term it as family entertainment


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

*Corpse Bride*. I had got it for the excellent animation, but turns out my family loved it! Its not outright funny, but it has a neat storyline and is not very long. Btw, Johny Depp is giving voiceover for the main character. Recommended 7/10.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *Corpse Bride*. I had got it for the excellent animation, but turns out my family loved it! Its not outright funny, but it has a neat storyline and is not very long. Btw, Johny Depp is giving voiceover for the main character. Recommended 7/10.



Yeah great animation.I cudnt believe when I read it was stop motion animation.
*The Nightmare before Christmas* is  a similar movie but in my opinion not as gud as this


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 3, 2008)

gotta try District B13 thingy.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 3, 2008)

Saw The Water Horse today....all righty movie...i'd say 6.5/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 3, 2008)

xbonez said:


> ^^ little miss sunshine has a generous use of the F word so i won't term it as family entertainment



Add to it a cute strip dance 

I got a job again so won't be watching 4-5 movies per day anymore till i get kicked out. Will be watching *The List* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0762115/ in parts. The babe is nice.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ That babe got sexiest woman by FHM UK. Nice.

Btw, I checked out Bee Movie. Who said it was bad? I kinda liked it. Not hilarious as the pixar movies, but fun nonetheless...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ Who?? This one?? *www.imdb.com/media/rm272471552/nm1122026


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ That babe got sexiest woman by FHM UK. Nice.
> 
> Btw, I checked out Bee Movie. Who said it was bad? I kinda liked it. Not hilarious as the pixar movies, but fun nonetheless...



a big nah to Bee Movie.Certainly not funny.
Actually it is one of the only two animation films I dont like.The other one is Happy Feet.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^^ Who?? This one?? *www.imdb.com/media/rm272471552/nm1122026


Oh no sorry. She's not in "The List". Some other movie. Got confused.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 3, 2008)

K. 


ajaybc said:


> a big nah to Bee Movie.Certainly not funny.
> Actually it is one of the only two animation films I dont like.The other one is Happy Feet.


What do you like then? Ghatotkach??


----------



## a_medico (Jun 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh no sorry. She's not in "The List". Some other movie. Got confused.



Ofcourse she is the one in *The List*. Will research her after I watch complete movie. But she is good.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 4, 2008)

Pathik said:


> K.
> 
> What do you like then? Ghatotkach??



I said Bee Movie and Happy Feet are the worst among the animation movies I have seen.
Not that they are too bad.They are the worst among animation movies I have seen.Ah... and also "Valiant".It was also bad.


My favourite animation movies are:
Toy Story 1
Toy Story 2
Incredibles
Madagascar
Shrek 1
Shrek 2
Chicken Run
Corpse Bride
Finding Nemo
Shark Tales
Monsters Inc.

^^I dont like Ghatotkach.btw what is ghatotkach?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone here have a membership in either seventymm or Bigflix? Which one of these two is better? I think someone here had mentioned about Seventymm


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 4, 2008)

* The Basketball Diaries * - Highly Recommended


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ghatothkach*....   "Main hoon ghatothkach, main duniya mein sabse nirala.."


----------



## anniyan (Jun 5, 2008)

xbonez said:


> ^^ little miss sunshine has a generous use of the F word so i won't term it as family entertainment



oops my bad, missed that. Thanks for pointing out

My next three movies in the queue are,

*Blood diamond
Bound
Evil dead 3 - Army of darkness*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Has anyone here have a membership in either seventymm or Bigflix? Which one of these two is better? I think someone here had mentioned about Seventymm


SeventyMM was advertising it's subscriptions at our office the other day.I had got a phamplet but the deal seemed quite expensive.Rs.798(Including security deposit & registration fee) for a month & only 6 movies.

Wait what the hell? I just had a look on their website & it seems they are renting Xbox 360 games too?  Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 5, 2008)

Shutter


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

go watch SAW 1,2,3,4
1408
Return On The House On Haunted Hill
The Cottage
Exorcist

ALL ENGLISH
ALL are Thriller/Horror


----------



## sam9s (Jun 5, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Has anyone here have a membership in either seventymm or Bigflix? Which one of these two is better? I think someone here had mentioned about Seventymm



Yea I mentioned about seventymm



> About bigfilix......yea sounds good, though I already am a member of Seventymm movie rental but there services and inability to keep multiple copies of a movie made my experience bad. There collection also was majorly new hits. I couldnt get a lot of movies and those which were there in top 5 in my queue were always out........let see how this BIGFILIX fares......


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Can anyone please suggest me some good sports movies..*

Watching "Invincible" as i type.. I have watched couple of good Basketball flicks.. Coach Carter comes to my mind as of now and there was this Rugby flick with Denzel Washington... 

Anyways i am feeling totally down and out.. Need heavy inspiration/motivation to pull myself together and get back to Rhythm.. So i thought nothing would be better than Sports movies - being my fav genre..


----------



## a_medico (Jun 5, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> *Can anyone please suggest me some good sports movies..*
> 
> Watching "Invincible" as i type.. I have watched couple of good Basketball flicks.. Coach Carter comes to my mind as of now and there was this Rugby flick with Denzel Washington...
> 
> Anyways i am feeling totally down and out.. Need heavy inspiration/motivation to pull myself together and get back to Rhythm.. So i thought nothing would be better than Sports movies - being my fav genre..



This list should help.

*www.imdb.com/Sections/Genres/Sport/average-vote

But considering your mood today, you need something to lighten you up! I recommend *Beerfest*, but you need to consider drinking beer as a sport.

Korean movie *Marathon* is on similar lines of Invincible.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey medico, thanx for the list..

I have watched Beerfest already 

And I'm kinda not very interested in foreign movies due to subtitles


----------



## a_medico (Jun 5, 2008)

*Simpsons - The movie*... was a good watch. Don't miss the very beginning when 20th century fox logo comes. hehehe..its funny.

Tonight I might watch *I, Robot* if I don't fall asleep. Wanted to watch it way back in 2004 but I missed it.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

^its lame anyways


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2008)

I, Robot is one hell of a movie....way high on my must-watch list


----------



## a_medico (Jun 6, 2008)

I, Robot.

Loved it. Totally loved the idea of robots overtaking humans. CGIs were decent. I heard the book by Isaac Asimov is even better. I won't read the book anyway 

They are planning I Robot 2 in 2010.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 6, 2008)

Invincible - 8/10
The Rookie - 7/10
Thank You For Smoking - 8.5/10

Damn i need to watch fewer movies


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

watching an old comedy movie called The Benchwarmers. Its non-sense comedy.6/10
one very old movie - Scarface 9.5/10
Cloverfield- 8/10
SpeedRacer - 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you guys find *Borat: Cultural learnings of America for make benefit glorious nation of Kazakhstan* funny? I did. Especially the first half. Second was a bit dragged. The name itself cracks me up. Must admit, Sasha Cohen is a genius. Though I haven't had enough of him yet.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

i found the name really funny lolling right now


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 6, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Did you guys find *Borat: Cultural learnings of America for make benefit glorious nation of Kazakistan* funny? I did. Especially the first half. Second was a bit dragged. The name itself cracks me up. Must admit, Sasha Cohen is a genius. Though I haven't had enough of him yet.


I found it extremely funny.Sacha is undoubtedly the best comedian out there.You must watch Ali G in Da House.The part which I fell off laughing was when he starts wanking off in front of a Pamela Anderson poster.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 6, 2008)

Saw back to thefuture triologylast night...Awesomeseries.. Must watch Comedy!


----------



## a_medico (Jun 6, 2008)

Have watched couple of Ali G flicks too. I think he also has a third character. I haven't seen any of him yet.

But sometimes Borat/Ali G go overboard. They get too offensive. I am not talking about the movies, but individual episodes as such.

Love the quote : This is my country of Kazakhstan. It locate between Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, and a**h*les Uzbekistan. 

Lolll


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

8 Mile - awesome. at least u get to  see Eminem


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 7, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> *Can anyone please suggest me some good sports movies..*
> 
> Watching "Invincible" as i type.. I have watched couple of good Basketball flicks.. Coach Carter comes to my mind as of now and there was this Rugby flick with Denzel Washington...
> 
> Anyways i am feeling totally down and out.. Need heavy inspiration/motivation to pull myself together and get back to Rhythm.. So i thought nothing would be better than Sports movies - being my fav genre..



TAKE THE LEAD - Not a sports movie but will surely make u feel better if u r feeling low... gives u Nitrous


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^
I could use some Nitrous Seriosly 

Thanx


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jun 8, 2008)

sarkar raj..! 10/10

RGV strikes back!

*****spoiler warning*****

loved the entire movie, except for ash asking for "chai" at the end of the movie when she takes over sarkar's position ! It was lame IMO

*****

so anyone here expecting a third part of the movie?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 8, 2008)

^Chai pii pii kar kaali ho jayegi 
Yah the reviews of Sarkar Raj are quite good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2008)

Saw Sarkar Raj & Indiana Jones yesterday at Adlabs.Enjoyed both of them.Sarkar Raj surprised me actually.I didn't expect much out of this movie but was very gripping.Good performances by Amitabh & rest of the crew.Background score was hard hittting.

Indian Jones was a pretty good movie too.Though the storyline,as always,seemed to be a bit complex.Couldn't figure out the end till now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sarkar raj.. is a good movie.. 
Woodstock villa surprised me.. it is also good..

but the new movie "Aamir" is gr8.. a must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2008)

^Crap! I knew I should I watched that movie.I told my cousin that it would be a good movie.We could have caught 3 movies back-2-back if we had seen Aamir.Oh! Well may be next time.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Crap! I knew I should I watched that movie.I told my cousin that it would be a good movie.We could have caught 3 movies back-2-back if we had seen Aamir.Oh! Well may be next time.



hey u missed a gr8 movie.. u have to watch it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2008)

^Yeah I know.Hope to follow it up next week with the release of Mere Baap Pehle Aap hitting the theatre.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 8, 2008)

*Saving Silverman*: Really funny movie.Jack BLack and Steve Zahn are great.A must watch comedy.The story is average.But you cant keep urself from laughing after seeing it.The movie I laughed the most.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2008)

mere baap pehle aap ..the name of the movie... makes me feel it wont bee good  ..but let us not make assumptions.. maybe it will be good


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Did you guys find *Borat: Cultural learnings of America for make benefit glorious nation of Kazakhstan* funny? I did. Especially the first half. Second was a bit dragged. The name itself cracks me up. Must admit, Sasha Cohen is a genius. Though I haven't had enough of him yet.


Borat is funny 

Watched *The Teeth*, *Paths of Glory* and *The Usual Suspects*


----------



## a_medico (Jun 8, 2008)

*10,000 BC* - Was strictly OK. Script was somewhat like *Apocalypto*. CGIs were good but not great.

*Definitely, Maybe* - Love story with a 'who's that girl? - mystery' factor...worth one watch.


*Jimmy* - Watched Jimmy again! Well, not whole movie but only Mimoh's scenes. Quite a treat!....reminded me of Puru Rajkumar in *Bal Bramhachari* (1996). Guys, do watch Bal Bramhachari atleast once, incase you don't have access to Mithun movies. Its equally effecive. Puru was awesome.

*A Moment to remember* - Watched again with a friend. My friend ended up crying! I mean literally! Now, thats what I call a power of the movie!


_Next on the list_ - Oscar winning documentary - *The Story of the Weeping Camel*. It is highly recommended by my friend.


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

just watched American Gangster. A good time-pass IMHO


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2008)

My friend has the following movies with him. Can anybody suggest which one is better of these?
1. The Eye
2. Untraceable
3. The Kingdom
4. Saw 4
5. Grizzly Park
6. Meet the Spartans
7. Blonde and Blonder


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quiz Show - Decent movie with Ralph Fiennes, Rob Morrow. Its about the TV Scandal in 50's.. Its a period movie and adaptation is pretty good.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 9, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> My friend has the following movies with him. Can anybody suggest which one is better of these?
> 1. The Eye
> 2. Untraceable
> 3. The Kingdom
> ...



3. The Kingdom

4. Saw 4

Absolutely avoid no.6.

GA


----------



## Shubham......... (Jun 9, 2008)

Scary Movies 1
Scary Movies 2
Scary Movies 3
Scary Movies 4
American pie 1
American pie 2
American pie 3


All of above are awesome comedies

Watch them....

also watch ...

THe illusionist
 prestige
the island.


these are thrillerss.......


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> My friend has the following movies with him. Can anybody suggest which one is better of these?
> 1. The Eye
> 2. Untraceable
> 3. The Kingdom
> ...



Untraceable and The Eye are worth watching


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Absolutely avoid no.6.



r u a 300 fan or something???........then u won't say dat........its a must watch comedy series of 300


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2008)

Meet The Spartans doesnt meet the class/comedy of earlier Scary Movie Series. No Wayne Brothers, No Fun.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

Meet The Spartans is A+ movie


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2008)

^Except Carmen Electra nothing else to see and laugh.


----------



## eggman (Jun 9, 2008)

paranj said:


> Meet The Spartans is A+ movie


What??? Sarcasm I guess!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2008)

Just imagine Meet The Spartans in the same league as The GodFather


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 9, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> r u a 300 fan or something???........then u won't say dat........its a must watch comedy series of 300



Well I liked 300, but not a fan. Like spoofs, but MTS was, well...pathetic.

~25k viewers can't be wrong: *www.imdb.com/title/tt1073498/

Ah yes, tastes differ!

GA


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 9, 2008)

I remember someone suggested the movie *TEETH* here as must watch.I saw it just now.Not full just first 50mins and I cant take any more of this movie.The most absurd and stupid movie about a girl growing TEETH in the most unorthodox part of a female body biting of di*ks of all di*kheads who tried to fcuk her.Wah.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

^^what? and the movie is still not banned? lol ppl go and make such movies. tsk......tsk....pity


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^you didn't get the point 

Its a dark humor movie, not typical one.
It tries to represent that male always see the females as an object of satisfaction. Ofcourse its hard for us to take it.

The ending is 5 star, just watch it till the end u will see the straight funny moments too.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 9, 2008)

I dint find that crab eating his di*k just because he tried to fcuk that b*tch hu had a trap in her p***y.Just imagine wat u will feel wen u get to know that the gal u married is having vaginal dentata.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^lol...you will be always loyal to that gal..or else...u get the fury of the lady

The old man at the end was just lol...i just loled like lol, nothing beat that lol


----------



## a_medico (Jun 9, 2008)

And many marriages get scr*we*d up even without teeth.

Saw *The Story of the Weeping Camel*. It was good but didn't live up to my very high expectations.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2008)

The Bucket List (if its not already recommended before). Just finished watching it. VERY nice movie


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

A Walk To Remeber


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just finished "Gattaca" - Sci-fi/Drama 

Ethan Hawke, Jude Law , Uma Thurman


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

Linkin Park Live In Texas


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2008)

Now who has seen "*No Country For Old Men* I really want some serious movie hookers to comment on this. Believe me or not this movie for me was the most engrossing thriller I have ever seen AT THE SAME time the most dissappointing movie as well. Why because it was so tense so fu**in nerve simulating that the end or maybe how the protagonist was delt with completely ruined the movie for me. The end is completely in contrast with the rest of the movie........I dont want to give more here without spoilers but man this movie made me sweat with tension, and that is why I was so very dissappointed with how the ending was done..............................Any one who watched this one and would like to comment.....then probably I would discuess few more thoughts............


----------



## eggman (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Yeah, I have watched it long ago. As for the thriller part, it was one of the best I've seen in years....The ending however was very disappointing. I know it was like that because thats how the novel ended, but surely it didn't go well with the movie.

***SPOILER***
 Although the dream probably had to do something with the guilt of the "old man" for not able to save the guy and his wife from Chirug (who probably was a metaphor for evils in the world, thus he survives )....but it certainly was done in a bad way.

***SPOILER ENDS***

Otherwise a great film. However I preferred THERE WILL BE BLOOD over this one for the best film.


----------



## Binoy22 (Jun 10, 2008)

> 1. The Eye
> 2. Untraceable
> 3. The Kingdom
> 4. Saw 4
> ...



i saw all this movies & they are good too, any new list u can provide?


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

Return to the House On The Haunted Hill - 7.5/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

Orphanage.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2008)

eggman said:


> ^^Yeah, I have watched it long ago. As for the thriller part, it was one of the best I've seen in years....The ending however was very disappointing. I know it was like that because thats how the novel ended, but surely it didn't go well with the movie.
> 
> ***SPOILER***
> Although the dream probably had to do something with the guilt of the "old man" for not able to save the guy and his wife from Chirug (who probably was a metaphor for evils in the world, thus he survives )....but it certainly was done in a bad way.
> ...



*********SPOILERS**************

Right man.....I havent seen *there will be blood* but if you are comparing it with this one I got to see it .....definately next movie on my list. AFA...... NCFM is concerned you r right and though I do agree that Chirug who was shown as somethig like death/evil which cannot be overpowered or defeated (though that too made less sence as he still was only a human....how so ever cruel) but still the death of "Llewelyn's" could have atleast be shown....he WAS an important character even if we do take the "old Men BIll" characted to be central (even that beats me though).............Man I was so moved with the way movie ending was done I had dreams of the movie itself....... But still I'd say this move sent shivers down my spine with thrill and tension. Chirug characted was one of the BEST (if not THE best) negetive chharacter I have ever come across a move. Man he was cold with emotions, cruel with intentions, one of the most fearing on screen negetive character I have ever seen...........I wish I really wish (may be for the first time) the move had an alternate ending as well)...............

****************************************8


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

One Missed Call


----------



## eggman (Jun 10, 2008)

sam9s said:


> *********SPOILERS**************
> 
> Right man.....I havent seen *there will be blood* but if you are comparing it with this one I got to see it .....definately next movie on my list.


Yeah, but keep it mind that its a slow movie, unlike NCFOM..........

And yeah, I do agree Chigurh has to be the best cold blooded murdered I have seen. I mean, WOW , for Javier Bardem , that man has acted so well. But I have the same issues with the films as you have 


***SPOILED ALERT***1)Why isn't Llewelyn 's murder shown!!! Why??? and 2)Sheriff is actually the main character. 


***SPOILER ENDS***


He he..... And enjoy THERE WILL BE BLOOD, if you enjoy epic movies....its a 100% satisfying movie.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 10, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yeah, but keep it mind that its a slow movie, unlike NCFOM..........
> 
> And yeah, I do agree Chigurh has to be the best cold blooded murdered I have seen. I mean, WOW , for Javier Bardem , that man has acted so well.



I didn't realise he was _Javier Bardem_ until I read this post! Ending of NCFOM pi$$ed me off. I didn't even bother imdbing it cause of disappointment.

TWBB is good but too slow.

By the way, I personally think _Javier Bardem_ was even better in *Mar adentro (The Sea Inside)* as _Ramon Sampedro_, a quadriplegic for 25 yrs demanding euthanasia....It remains to be one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 11, 2008)

a_medico said:


> I didn't realise he was _Javier Bardem_ until I read this post! Ending of NCFOM pi$$ed me off. I didn't even bother imdbing it cause of disappointment.
> 
> TWBB is good but too slow.
> 
> By the way, I personally think _Javier Bardem_ was even better in *Mar adentro (The Sea Inside)* as _Ramon Sampedro_, a quadriplegic for 25 yrs demanding euthanasia....It remains to be one of my all time favorite movies.



You too right......agree that the ending was super dissappointment.....I got people on IMDB claiming that it was an intelligent film , not the usual, you got to have brains to understand the ending.....I mean come on what the heck man.....
Every small details is covered about Lewellyn's actions about running and hiding the money and then his death is like an "extra" dying in a movie. Its not just the ending its an ending in contrast to the rest of the movie. I think the director could have shown Lewellyn's death still keeping all the other elements intact which made the the movie so "intelligent" for others.....

PS:::BTW I am getting "The Sea Inside" Looks a darn interesting movie.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 12, 2008)

Omkara!!

Finally got to see this movie to watch,the wait was well worth every bit!

Amazing amazing movie,saif ali khan in a a career defining role,The whole 150mins are amazing(Though it becomes a lil sloppy in the end for me,).The finer details are so well taken care of.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Friday Night Lights - Decent movie.. But i was slightly disappointed as i was expecting too much having watched both season of its TV-Series "Friday Night Lights"

Definitely, Maybe - Watchable at an extent. May be only due to Ryan Reynolds.. His acting is pretty good..


----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2008)

To me *Omkara* was oustanding! The one who is acquainted with the lingua enjoys it even more.

One of my fav quotes :-

_Sali hum dono ki kismat gadhe ke l*** se likhi gayi hai_


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

In descending order of preference:
*October Sky* (Inspiring movie)
*The Cinderella Man* (Inspiring Movie)
*Die Hard 4* (action movie)


----------



## sam9s (Jun 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> In descending order of preference:
> *October Sky* (Inspiring movie)
> *The Cinderella Man* (Inspiring Movie)
> *Die Hard 4* (action movie)



T have u seen *"No country for Old Men"*


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah, it was better than There will be blood IMO


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 13, 2008)

Any one here saw Kamal Hassan's *Dashavatharam*?
How is it?
Is it worth watching?
I am planning to see it on monday with my frnds.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

Bhootnath. 4/10. Babyish movie


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

every Hindi movie gets 1/10 frm me. stay while u can from them  >


----------



## eggman (Jun 13, 2008)

paranj said:


> every Hindi movie gets 1/10 frm me. stay while u can from them  >



Oh prejudiced mr.critic, you definitely are watching wrong films.!!!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 14, 2008)

paranj said:


> every Hindi movie gets 1/10 frm me. stay while u can from them  >



Too bias an openion.....
You havent seen any hollywood crap then.....or any bollywood masterpiece.



T159 said:


> yeah, it was better than There will be blood IMO



U wont comment on the ending.......


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2008)

paranj said:


> every Hindi movie gets 1/10 frm me. stay while u can from them  >


This is definitely a prejudice! Either you have watched only Mithun movies or the B Grade Hindi movies to conclude that every hindi movie gets 1/10. Looks like you are more into English movies but still that doesn't give you a liberty to make the above conclusions.


----------



## New (Jun 14, 2008)

SARKAR RAJ- a must watch....


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

^^last 15 minutes is the only thing great about it.
Aish acting sucks, Abhishek losses out on depth, amitabh did the good acting, Rao shaeb was superb


----------



## Who (Jun 14, 2008)

Aamir is better then sarkar, i liked the movie alot, you guys should watch it once.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 15, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> This is definitely a prejudice! Either you have watched only Mithun movies or the B Grade Hindi movies to conclude that every hindi movie gets 1/10. Looks like you are more into English movies but still that doesn't give you a liberty to make the above conclusions.




Mithunda has nothing to do with B grade movies. He is the legend. Man, watch your words! Mithunda to his fans mean a lot more than what Rajni-da and Kamal-da combined to their fans. You could be sued.

The guy has given us legendary movies like _Yamraaj, Millitary Raaj, *Gunda*, Hitler, Loha, Shapath, Jallad, Ravan Raaj, Cheetah, Truckdriver Suraj_ etc. Watch them to decide whether they belong to B grade or A+ !

The media praised *Aamir* like hell!! To me it was just above average. Music was good, so was the camerawork. Should have been more brisk. Reminded me of *Phonebooth*. The movie is good but not extraordinary as it has been praised. The movie is out on dvds too 

Query - Have you ever seen anybody use dark red suitcase? That was so striking, especially considering the circumstances.

Next on my list is *Sarkar Raj*. Probably tomorrow. Did I say I am cutting down upon my movies?? Or maybe I am! Atleast I am not watching 3 movies per day these days.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2008)

I highly recomend The Man From Earth , its one of the best movie I have ever seen. what a breath of fresh air. ,


----------



## shift (Jun 15, 2008)

any one seen *21*?

i rate 8/10...........


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ 21 was very gud...i'd say 8.5 / 10



ajayritik said:


> Either you have watched only Mithun movies or the B Grade Hindi movies



ROFLMAO


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Mithunda has nothing to do with B grade movies. He is the legend. Man, watch your words! Mithunda to his fans mean a lot more than what Rajni-da and Kamal-da combined to their fans. You could be sued.
> 
> The guy has given us legendary movies like _Yamraaj, Millitary Raaj, *Gunda*, Hitler, Loha, Shapath, Jallad, Ravan Raaj, Cheetah, Truckdriver Suraj_ etc. Watch them to decide whether they belong to B grade or A+ !


Dude if you are a great mithun da fan then I'm sorry if I have hurt you. Infact even I would agree that some of Mithun's perfomances are very good. Infact I feel he is a better actor than some of the so called bollywood stars(badshahs) But do you think the above movies mentioned by you were so good? I don't think so. Maybe Mithun's performances were good in these movies but the overall movie I'm not sure was anything great to talk about. But still if I have hurt the sentiments of Mithunda's fans for whom he is more than the combined fans of Rajnikanth and Kamal Hassan , then I'm Sorry !


----------



## a_medico (Jun 15, 2008)

^^

Its ok man. Peace.

Mithunda movies have their own entertainment value. He is the only guy who used to defy all logics. He used to use helicopter in every alternate movie. How many times have you seen Shahrukh doing the same?

Mithunda knew all shortcuts. There was just no way the villan could escape if he were chased by Mithunda. How many actors today know all these details? Instead they themselves get beaten so often!

Each movie had a new actress from south India. So we were exposed to new talents. They all were so comfortable with Mithunda.

Unfortunately, almost all Mithunda's sisters in his major releases got raped, but then he made sure that every rapist got the ultimate punishment. Death.

Would anybody dare to waste a rocket launcher to blow up an autorickshaw? Mithunda does it so effortlessly in Gunda.


Mithunda is GOD. Period.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 15, 2008)

a_medico said:


> The guy has given us legendary movies like _Yamraaj, Millitary Raaj, *Gunda*, Hitler, Loha, Shapath, Jallad, Ravan Raaj, Cheetah, Truckdriver Suraj_ etc. Watch them to decide whether they belong to B grade or A+ !



ROFL..... wow some "Ultimate Movies" So ultimately portrayed that this is the first time I cannt decide whether he is been sarcastic or for real.

Reminds me of this thread

*www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=15435894&tid=2471669834668057969

........ it made me ROFL for day n days...... have patience and try to read the whole thread....its hilarious....


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *Corpse Bride*. I had got it for the excellent animation, but turns out my family loved it! Its not outright funny, but it has a neat storyline and is not very long. Btw, Johny Depp is giving voiceover for the main character. Recommended 7/10.


Its in the line of Vincent 

I will be watching this one, dark movie


----------



## a_medico (Jun 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Reminds me of this thread
> 
> *www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=15435894&tid=2471669834668057969
> 
> ...


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 16, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Any one here saw Kamal Hassan's *Dashavatharam*?
> How is it?
> Is it worth watching?
> I am planning to see it on monday with my frnds.



Well...IAm going to see it today


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2008)

*August Rush*

A musical, but brilliant acting, superb music.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 16, 2008)

Bee Movie 

Not the best animated movie but worth watching.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda - Awesome movie.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

*A Millionaire's First Love* - sweet movie, shows some good value, one time watch or may be few more
*Battle Royale* - OMG this ones is a must watch, beware there is too much violence, new concept and amazing acting by nearly every teenager, not a one person centric movie


----------



## Edburg (Jun 17, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Any one here saw Kamal Hassan's *Dashavatharam*?
> How is it?
> Is it worth watching?
> I am planning to see it on monday with my frnds.



well i saw it last friday....my impressions were ok...although my frnds went gaga over it saying such an increduble movie..

i loved the action sequences and special effects...they were incredible

but what i dint like is that a good script has been wasted by introducing typical indian film content like songs,comedy and heroine....there was no need for 10 roles and role for actress was a waste and inclusion of comedy and songs dint blend well with the movie....also the story was quite predictable....

overall i wud rate it as a good movie but wud have been excellent if those above negatives were not there....


----------



## shantanu (Jun 19, 2008)

War inc. : Hilary duff, saw about 10 -15 days ago.. good movie.. she looks like a cutie pie..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2008)

American History X.This is by far one of the most powerful movie I have ever seen.I stand to hail Edward Norton for his raw acting.This guy is immensely talented.The kind of Neo-Nazi character which he sports in the movie is something which one should never miss.This gets a full 10/10 from me.The film sends out a very powerful message about racism & what it leads to.It depicts a very harsh picture as to how skinheads used to preach their White supremist ways.If any of you haven't seen this movie yet, I'd suggest forget everything else & get this one ASAP.Wonder why Edward Norton didn't win an oscar for this one?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> American History X.This is by far one of the most powerful movie I have ever seen.I stand to hail Edward Norton for his raw acting.This guy is immensely talented.The kind of Neo-Nazi character which he sports in the movie is something which one should never miss.This gets a full 10/10 from me.The film sends out a very powerful message about racism & what it leads to.It depicts a very harsh picture as to how skinheads used to preach their White supremist ways.If any of you haven't seen this movie yet, I'd suggest forget everything else & get this one ASAP.Wonder why Edward Norton didn't win an oscar for this one?



Oh man what a movie you have reminded. I saw it way back. It was totally out of my mind. 
The two movies I can never forget which blew me away simply on the performance by Edward Norton......American Histroy X and Primal Fear. The hate which has been shown here is really too much, it gives you shivers, but at the end it has been handled quite nicely.

My recent move was *In The Vally Of Elah* Another masterpiece of 2007. 2007 really came up with quite a few very exceptionally good movies like this one then *No country for old men* , *There will be blood * and *Gone baby gone*. All there 4 movies are absolutely worth watching.......


----------



## a_medico (Jun 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> The two movies I can never forget which blew me away simply on the performance by Edward Norton......American Histroy X and Primal Fear. .......




And his role in *Fight Club* made me his instant fan! Also watch him in *The Painted Veil*. He was wasted in *Italian Job* where Mark Wahlberg took the limelight.

Though I am not a big superhero movies fan, I am eagerly awaiting to watch *Incr Hulk* just for him.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 19, 2008)

^True but the thing which is very special about this movie is the character he potrayed.It reflected a totally different character of him that I had in my mind.That skinhead bad ass look was really very intimidating.The expressions & the dialogue delivery was something which I had never seen before.Primal fear had a very good drama attached to it but nothing would compare to this movie.To be honest, this movie disturbed me quite a bit & had a huge impact.I wasn't able to get that curb stomping scene out of my mind till I reached to work the next day.It seemed unbelieveable in the way he kills that guy & potraying that 'no remorse' grin on his face.Simply amazing.

Will be watching The Incredible Hulk perhaps later this week.Looking forward to Hancock & The Dark Knight too.

Saw I know who killed me yesterday.Ok'ish movie.


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys I am planning to pick up all Hitchcock movies, are they worth the time?


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 19, 2008)

> He was wasted in Italian Job where Mark Wahlberg took the limelight.



Read somewhere, that he was not interested in the movie but he was forced to do so under contractual obligation


----------



## Pathik (Jun 19, 2008)

a_medico said:


> sam9s said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of this thread
> ...


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> American History X.This is by far one of the most powerful movie I have ever seen.I stand to hail Edward Norton for his raw acting.This guy is immensely talented.The kind of Neo-Nazi character which he sports in the movie is something which one should never miss.This gets a full 10/10 from me.The film sends out a very powerful message about racism & what it leads to.It depicts a very harsh picture as to how skinheads used to preach their White supremist ways.If any of you haven't seen this movie yet, I'd suggest forget everything else & get this one ASAP.Wonder why Edward Norton didn't win an oscar for this one?


My oh My...u stole my words dude!! I saw this flick recently! And man..what a movie. Spectacular performances by every one. Rest u have said well!  

Ok, few movies i watched recently..
1. *Chantal* -> Quite touching. However, many things were out of the scenario. Film is highly rated!  Above all, one fine film for Misty Mundae fans!  I'll give it 2.5/5!
2. *The History Boys* -> Fantastic Movie for our age-groups. Nice characters and a completely happening story. In the end, it'll left a smile on ur face. Thats for sure. I'll give it 3.5/5!  
3. *Definitely May be*-> A cute romantic story by Adam Brooks. Expect nothing, but pure drama, romance and a truly touching performance by my all time favorite Ryan Reynolds!  And yeah, not to mention the amazing ladies in the film like Isla fisher and Rachel Weisz!  I'll give it 3/5! 
4. Ok, few films, which really went above my head!!  
(a)* The Nines* -> I must say, Ryan Reynolds was extremely impressive here too. Looks like 2008 is Reynolds year!!  Interesting characters and very played too. However, the story was too much for me!  I'll give it 2.5/5!
(b) *Donnie Darko* -> Ok, quite an amazing film. You'll like the climax and few shockers!!  Jake delivered an amazing acting. However, the story turned out to be more than, i could think off!  I'll give it 3/5 though. 
And yeah...these both are quite Emo flicks! 
5. *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels* -> First of all, the cast dialogs and scenario are completely perfect. The movie provided some kind of appeal. The story will remind u of some much familiar flick from Bollywood!! :d Action packed, dramatic and quite funny...believe me, this flick is worth watching. I'll give it 3.5/5!  
6. *Lonely Hearts* -> Ok, this flick isnt for everyone. Quite dark, disturbing and deals with very heavy themes like suicide and child murder! And worse of all, the storyline is true to life!  Intense cinematography and creates an intimate view. Powerful performance and drama by each character. And to all this, we've John Travolta playing Detective, who reveals the crime secrets in the end. Ohh, not to mention the  mesmerizing latin beauty Salma Hayek! All in all, one dark true Crime Thriller. I'll give it 3.5/5! 

Phewww...that would be it for the week!!  hehe..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 20, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange : Great story but crap execution. It couldve been less boring if the director wanted so. But as the case is my opinion differs from a lot of "critical acclaimers" .


----------



## davinci (Jun 20, 2008)

Well if u like music then *The School of Rock* and *That Thing You Do* are simply great movies to watch.Watch them n let me kno if u hav likd them


----------



## eggman (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ I don't like Stanley's films ..............too boring..........and thats why he is critically acclaimed maybe.......


----------



## stylecraze (Jun 20, 2008)

suggest me the top 10 or a few sexy comedies movies full or sex and comedy and humor according to U guys!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ Eurotrip, AP 1,2,3,4,5,6, Scary Movie 1,2,3,4,5


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2008)

*DASAVATHARAM*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2008)

scary movie 5???

*captivity*


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

Arey haa. Jyada ho gaya 
btw, Captivity aint sex or comedy or even horror. Its only Elisha.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 21, 2008)

Suggest some nice family movies! I know you guys would always wonder why this guy always asks for family entertainers!


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 21, 2008)

@stylecraze,
Boat Trip, *Road Trip*, *Wedding Crashers*, Who's your Daddy? , Going the Distance, John Tucker Must Die, Reno 911: Miami, *Old School*, *You Me and Dupree*, *ME Myself and Irene*....! I mean, come on. The list goes on and on and on. However, flicks with Bold are must see.  

@ajayritik,
*Chachi 420*, *Baby's Day Out*, *AI*, *Jumanji*, *The Forbidden Kingdom*, *Narnia Series*, *Harry Potter Series*, *Dr. Dolittle Series*, *Spiderwick Chronicles*, *The Incredibles*, Kung-Fu Panda etc. These all are perfect family flicks...


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

Ma Mere - not for everyone, but a disturbing movie that breaks the taboos.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 22, 2008)

*21* - Was fun watching. Though didnt even understand a bit of gambling part, still it was fun. _Time to pretend_ song during the opening credits is good too.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 22, 2008)

Finally saw IRON MAN!!!!!!!!! Friggin awesome movie. 9/10
Next in Line- The Incredible Hulk, Hancock.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2008)

@pathik and all : how is sarkar raj? I am looking forward to watch it


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

Kung FU Panda must watch, awesome movie i just loved it, you guys should see it once IMO.


----------



## casual_gamer (Jun 22, 2008)

12 Angry Men - super casting and brilliant dialogues. can watch this one again and again.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

*Inland Empire* - OMG wtf, am brainfu<ked after watching this one, David Lynch is a sucker for twisting you mind to random degrees, a must watch for serious movie watchers, a win win scenarios each time you watch it again and again, to assemble the pieces together in more or less coherent way. The horror is in the meaning.


----------



## jerin3013 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kung fu panda & dashavataram


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Inland Empire* - OMG wtf, am brainfu<ked after watching this one, David Lynch is a sucker for twisting you mind to random degrees, a must watch for serious movie watchers, a win win scenarios each time you watch it again and again, to assemble the pieces together in more or less coherent way. The horror is in the meaning.



if you like these kinda movies then watch Naked Lunch it's so twisted & unique you need to watch it 2 or 3 times to know what the hell happen in the movie.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 22, 2008)

Praka, it s good. Ash looks hot. Aamir is better tho. Hard hittin.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @pathik and all : how is sarkar raj? I am looking forward to watch it


Watched Sarkar raj today. It was OK. Nothing great about the movie neither is it that bad. Can watch it once!


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 22, 2008)

Aamir and Khuda Ke Liye. 
Aamir is the indian point of view, the latter is the pakistani's point of view. My respect for the pakistani's has really gone much higher (not that i don't like em, they are one of the best musicians IMO  ). hard hitting awesome movies. DONT MISS IT. Kung FU panda can wait


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

smit said:


> if you like these kinda movies then watch Naked Lunch it's so twisted & unique you need to watch it 2 or 3 times to know what the hell happen in the movie.


yeah added to the list, already a long list to watch over 100 movies

seen a well no. of twisted movies


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 23, 2008)

jerin3013 said:


> Kung fu panda & dashavataram



yeah dashavatharam was good.It is a legend considering the standard of Indian movies especially Tamil.Mallika Sherawat went a little over the top in that movie.A little more cleavage and the movie would be rated Adults only.The first 20mins which shows the 12th century I think is the best 20mins in any Indian movie till date.
Graphics were only above average by hollywood standards but were top knotch by Tamil standards.I cudnt believe my eyes wen I saw that our desi animators has made even a Tsunami scene in the movie.
Kamal Hassan once again proved that he is the best actor in India.Makeups are brilliant.
Kamal Hassan comes as:
1.12th century Vishnu devotee.
2.Scientist
3.Rogue CIA agent.(reminds of Terminator)
4.George W Bush
5.An Indian police officer
6.95 year old granny
7.Environmental activist
8.7+ feet tall muslim guy
9.Punjabi Singer.
10.A japanese kung fu master.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 23, 2008)

Watched Aamir - Good movie..

But i wonder if it was trying to convey some msg :O


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 23, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Watched Aamir - Good movie..
> 
> But i wonder if it was trying to convey some msg :O



That one person's life is of lesser importance than a busload of people.


----------



## chavo (Jun 23, 2008)

Any movie like american pie or euro trip?


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spirited Away* - awesome anime, its better than any Disney sh!t, a lot better. A must watch for everyone.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

Watching Aamir. Seems good.


----------



## bangalorewalla (Jun 23, 2008)

how is the movie the tin drum?
its a german movie, i heard its nice.


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 23, 2008)

Vantage point - One event in six or seven different perspectives, each adding a little more info than the previous so that in the end you get the final picture of what exactly happened.. A good watch..!


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2008)

*Rails and Ties* - decent movie, value added entertainment, kevin shines


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2008)

saw rails and ties, reminded me of Death sentense.. but very good..


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 24, 2008)

watched Disturbia, fine movie nothing special though, i had a good time.


----------



## Who (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Spirited Away* - awesome anime, its better than any Disney sh!t, a lot better. A must watch for everyone.



 What an awesome movie, i just watched it today & i really don't have any words to describe it , once you start the movie you are lost for those 2 hours , i am just happy that i spent my 2 hours on something awesome as this.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 24, 2008)

a_medico said:


> And his role in *Fight Club* made me his instant fan! Also watch him in *The Painted Veil*. He was wasted in *Italian Job* where Mark Wahlberg took the limelight.
> 
> Though I am not a big superhero movies fan, I am eagerly awaiting to watch *Incr Hulk* just for him.



Yet to see painted veil. I liked him in Italian Job though it was not that critically aclaimed role. I'd suggest watch him in *The Rounders* and *The Score*. Both movies worth watching. *The score* was better for me simply because of its thrilling subject.



eggman said:


> ^^ I don't like Stanley's films ..............too boring..........and thats why he is critically acclaimed maybe.......



Which one have you seen....... yea they are slow....well....sometimes too slow I might say but they deal with some wierd topics. That is what makes them interesting......for me atleast......Try watching *Full Metal Jacket* on vietnam war but that is only covered in the second half, first half is different........u just try may be you will like it.



stylecraze said:


> suggest me the top 10 or a few sexy comedies movies full or sex and comedy and humor according to U guys!



Try *Lemon Popsicle*. 
or *Girls Just Want to Have Fun*

They are not like classics or bumper hits but are rare to find enjoyble movies......


PS ::: BTW added Island Empire, Naked Gun and Sprited away to the list.......all three seems to be worth watching.....


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 25, 2008)

Watched Weiners. Had some good laughs.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 25, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> That one person's life is of lesser importance than a busload of people.



Are that is to expected and at the end of the movie.. But i meant from whole movie..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

Watching Michael Clayton. Seems good.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 25, 2008)

*The sound of Music
The fountain*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 25, 2008)

Clint Eastwood's a legend.... hats off
*For a few dollars more, Good Bad Ugly*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 25, 2008)

Just checked out Chaos Theory. Pretty neat movie. Watchable. Would give it a 6/10.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 25, 2008)

^^well pretty average movie IMO,only good thing is the appearance by sarah chalke(scrubs,*drool*).


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 25, 2008)

^^
If thats Ryan Philippe waala Chaos theory.. then i like the girl who counts the fresh cash in one scene and flirts with Philippe named Keegan Connor Tracy 

She's hot


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 26, 2008)

The Ruins- Worth a watch.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 26, 2008)

yours,mine and ours 

watched today 

must watch movie

a real comedy


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

I recommend Pirates of the Silicon Valley.. a must watch for WinFanBoys


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Will see it soon. Gotta see The Accepted as well.
Saw Remember the Titans - Awesome. 9/10

Chak De was ripped off from this.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

The Accepted or Accepted (starring Justin Long, i'm a Mac Guy)?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Yeap, pretty neat movie.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya its a nice movie
and you too new mod (congratulation, forgot to wish you earlier as i was in hospital) should watch Pirates of the Silicon Valley..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

Pirates of the Silicon Valley. All time favourite movie! That along with all the keynotes form the basis of my when-theres-nothing-to-watch collection


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya this movie rocks.. any other computer based movie recommend karo please.. koi achchi si like Die Hard 4.0 .. I mean based on hacking... but not The Net 2.0 that sucked..

Other movie that I would recommend is The Blue Lagoon, Cruel Intentions, Euro Trip etc 

----------------
Now playing: Marty O'Donnell & Michael Salvatori - Halo Theme-Mjolnir Mix
via FoxyTunes


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 27, 2008)

A Fish called Wanda- Clever, funny movie.


----------



## eggman (Jun 27, 2008)

*Cashback*

One of my all time favorites! What a beautiful movie....


----------



## a_medico (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pathology* - Quite sick, gross, sadistic. But in the end was a good thriller.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 30, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Pathology* - Quite sick, gross, sadistic. But in the end was a good thriller.



Agree. Worth a watch.

GA


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Jun 30, 2008)

*English*


Godfather (I,II,III)
Guns of Navrone
Blood Diamonds
Bone Collector
You have Mail !
Last Samurai
Bicentinnel Man
Ratatouile
All WW2 based movies based on actual stuff and no unwanted glorification.

I simply hate Bourne series movies !!@#@!!!
They have simply used the title and characters of the novel to promote their own fantasy(story and film)! Leeches! (sorry if it hurts anyone!)

*Hindi
*

Mother India
Deewar (dialogues!! simply cant forget it)
Namak Haram
Mera Naam Joker
Aradhna
Sharrabi
Godmother
Lajja
Pukar
Padosan
Brahmachari
Khosla ka Ghosla
Ek duje ke liye
*Malayalam Movie*


Deshadanam
Kaliyatam _(national award)_
Mani chitra tal (national award to actress shobhana)
Pardeshi
Sandesham (_excellent movie: story of two brothers supporting Left n Cong party resp and its effect on their family n house_)
Vare-veilpu_ (a malu returning from gulf. how his family n everyone sucks him out. this is the ground reality in kerala!)_
Anaval mothiram _(elephant-tail's ring: worn by oldies for courage )_
Poocheke orru mukkuthi  _(hungama in hindi )_
Ramji-rao speakin 
Punjabi House 
Vietnam Colony
Gandhi-Nagar Second Street
Pattna Praveshnam
Akire-Ikere 
*Taala Vattam *_(gr8 movie. tragedy. pathetically fimed in hindi)_ 
(many more. dont remeber their names)

*Tamil*


Anbe Sivam
Mozhi
Autograph
Kaka Kaka's Second Part (Kamal Hassan Movie) *Can anyone name it*
Pokiri (leave ur brain back at ur house)

aah one more Mystic Pizza (English)!

Philadelphia is a must watch for all!
gr8 acting !!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 30, 2008)

prashantmaxsteel said:


> *Tamil*
> 
> 
> Kaka Kaka's Second Part (Kamal Hassan Movie) *Can anyone name it*


*Vettaiyadu Villayadu. *I'm not sure whether this is sequel of Kaka Kaka!


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Jul 1, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> *Vettaiyadu Villayadu. *I'm not sure whether this is sequel of Kaka Kaka!




Thanks! I couldnt recollect it.
not actually a sequel but thats how people call it. I think directed by same director(not sure).
the movie is little gory. i wished they could have blurred many of those scenes.
else it was a nice movie.

Other Tamil Movies I watched in this vacation are as follows.
I didnt like *Pitamah* ( in second half, story was very loose with many Q-marks)
*Samy* is also ok. liked the first 3/4th of movie.

Why not open a new forum for discussing releasing/ just released movies. Or can we post it here ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 1, 2008)

*Dan in real life*

good time pass movie

*groundhog day*

*adaptation*

Try them.Great movies.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

*Grave of Fireflies* - one of the saddest anime, will make you cry. 

@dreamcatchre
Groundhog Day ftw


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 1, 2008)

*The Bucket List*

*The Air I breathe*

*The Holiday*

Must Watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright.Saw a couple of movies lately(now that my NU connection is back ).

*National Lampoon's Vacation*: Awesome Chevy Chase movie.
*National Lampoon's European Vacation*: Again a good movie
*Feast* : Alien bash up & decent gore flick
*Dead Man on Campus*: Average comic flick
*Step Up 2 : The Streets *: Way better than the first one & some great dance moves to look out for.

Next in line:
Alien Resurrection
Top Secret
Slackers
Weekend At Bernies II
Oscar
Rookie of The Year
Dreamcatcher


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,
Just tell me one thing.........who recommended "Pi" here........I believed him and ended up watching it.........and I'm requesting him to P L E A S E make me understand what was that.......what was happening in that movie and why..........?? 
May be I'm the dumbest person in the earth.....but I agree I couldn't get the movie.......

There was a mathematician......who is searching a pattern.......ok let him search......he also has a problem in his head which was never described or vaguely described or its upon the viewer how he wants to make up it by joining infos scattered in the film.........c I'm confused here too..........then there is a "company" who is after him......why?? nobody knows neither our protagonist in the film........suddenly they present him something and in later half rather pressurizing him bring back money they leave him alone..........(kash aisa companies idhar bhi hota)..............
then our hero(???) drills into his head.............yeah DRILLS with a driller and stays alive.........how and why nobody knows...........
One more thing the release time of the film is 1998 but its in B/W why.......I couldnot get it too............

If anyone likes such confusing cinema......watch "Bee Season".............I couldn't get it too........I tolerated the whole movie only in hope to understand it in the coming scenes but then suddenly titles started.............


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^by genre it seems to be a psychological movie
and there the rational ends, its 3.14....and something to the precision. So the title itself is obviously irrational...lolz
Many things in such movies are symbolic. Guess you missed the point while finding logic in it


----------



## sam9s (Jul 1, 2008)

Finally watched *Once Were Warriors* People interested in some heavy, serious hard hitting cinema, go for this movie. Its a drama with some solid performances about a familiy fighting loose tempered alcholic father. The movie has an unconventional backdrop and hits you really hard at the end. I love movies like these with substance.
Thank you Allwy for suggesting this one.......one question though which community was shown in that movie. I mean what part of the world was that. AFA I know they had a mexican accsent. Was that mexcio. But whatever......... this backdrop really suited for the movie theme. Good one..........

Another one going in to the lib was *Disturbia* well for me it turned out to be just an avg movie.........lots of plot holes for me. Almost more that half of the movie has just random incidents with the kid shown spending his time. Actual thrill was way down at the end and that too was okey..............

Next I guess would be *Island Empire* and *Mulholland drive*...........anybody seen these movies..........comments.......???


----------



## a_medico (Jul 1, 2008)

*Mullholland* should be interesting. But then...again, it sends our brains for a toss.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^yeah but actually u won't be brainfu<ked like *Inland Empire*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Finally watched *Once Were Warriors* People interested in some heavy, serious hard hitting cinema, go for this movie. Its a drama with some solid performances about a familiy fighting loose tempered alcholic father. The movie has an unconventional backdrop and hits you really hard at the end. I love movies like these with substance.
> Thank you Allwy for suggesting this one.......one question though which community was shown in that movie. I mean what part of the world was that. AFA I know they had a mexican accsent. Was that mexcio. But whatever......... this backdrop really suited for the movie theme. Good one..........


I saw the movie way back but from what I can recollect it was Maori culture of New Zeland.The accent was a mixture of Maori & English.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 1, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk
Batman - Gotham Knights


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 2, 2008)

Just watched this on zee studio * The World's Fastest Indian* It's a very good movie. More info *www.imdb.com/title/tt0412080/


----------



## Indyan (Jul 3, 2008)

Just finished watching 4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days.
Awesome movie. Highly recomended.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 3, 2008)

HI guys,
can u help me with a name of a movie. I saw it atleast 8-9 yrs ago in star movies.
Eddy Murphey was in it. 
Its about a director who wants to make a movie with the then big star(Eddy murphey). But doesn't have fund to afford him. So he walks around eddy murphey with camera in hiding and shoots always. sometimes he makes situations to make his scenes.......and edits them as necessary. Eddy murphey had double roll in it. There was a heroine in this film who wants to make her role longer any means......uses everyone...........cameraman,spot boy,producer,co-actor and even d director

I can't remember its name. As far as I remember it was "Gold Finger" or something like that..........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 4, 2008)

^^Bowfinger

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0131325/


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 4, 2008)

*28 weeks later* Genre: Horror

the concept is good. but it goes a little unreal at some places and at the end of the film u may feel... "wat? is tht it? show me more?" 

my overall rating: 6.8/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Boat Trip* Genre: Comedy

though a 2002 movie, but i watched it just two days back... nice and hilarious movie. the only itchy thing is tht the _"reason for comedy is just one"_ in the whole movie.

my overall rating: 7/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cars* Genre: Animation

one word...Awesome. animation is just as perfect as it can be. emotions wrapped around an inanimate object... perfectly blended.. the story is straightforward... but tht goes on the positive side.

my overall rating: 8.5/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Over the Hedge* Genre: Animation

great animation. story is also sweet and simple. goes quite hilarious at times

my overall rating: 8/10 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jannat* Genre: Romance, Action

very straightforward in today's cinema status. dialogues are little above average but the story brings everything down. Sonal chauhan looks cute and dumbo at the same time and emraan hashmi is as usual. 

my overall rating: 5/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sunshine* Genre: Sci-Fi, Adventure

good concept wrongly approached. the terror is not shown as terrifying. a little more emotional content required. The end is very blurry. however they picked a topic which is very good.

my overall rating: 6.5/10


----------



## acewin (Jul 4, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma
Prestige


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2008)

Guys....Just completed this AMAZING SPLINDED piece of cinima called "*Inside I'm dancing*
Abolutely blew me away the performances and the way it is delt with. Emotional people like me keep an handkerchief along while watching this movie......very touching, very well crafted movie on disable. Allwy man and T as well leogas and all please give tis movie a try........

the film goes from being extremely funny, to distressing, touching, upsetting, and truly moving without once seeming anything unbeliveable.........


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Bowfinger



Thanx.............Thanx yaar..........
u r d man.............u made my day.........
Got d source too


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

*The Incredible Hulk*

9/10

BTW, The Hulk vs Iron Man is coming up. Check out this for an Idea: *www.comicvine.com/forums/battles/7/hulk-vs-iron-man/947/


----------



## blueshift (Jul 4, 2008)

I am going to watch Jaane Tu.. tommorow.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 4, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk ?? 

My rating is 6/10


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 4, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> *The Ruins*- Worth a watch.



learned 23 things after i watched the movie.! 

*****spoiler warning*****
1- When your new hat falls on the road, you will not stop the car to pick it up, because you are cool and it's just a mexican hat that you wear cause it's funny. 

2- When someone comes at you running with a visibly scared horse, yelling in an unknown language, you'll take a picture of him. 

3- When you step in the Killer Plants for the first time, you'll doom everyone around you to a certain and horrible death, especially the first guy and the last one trying to help you. 

4- When you are a mexican guide, you will get arrow'd and shot in the head because you stole the lead chick's camera. 

5- If you are on top of a pyramid, your brand new hat might just disapear. 

6- You will always bring a huge white radio when you go hitch hiking in the jungle, since you only took three grapes and a bottle of water. 

7- When you go down a dark pit, you don't need to check the rope you're using, although it was on top of a pyramid for maybe decades. 

8- When you see a rope about to break, you pull it up to increase the fall of the guy attached to it. 

9- When you fall for 5 seconds on Earth (i.e more than 10 story) and land on your back, you won't die. 

10- When your rope is too short, you will cut a tent into nylon strips instead of using the other piece of rope lying on the ground next to the newly paralyzed guy. 

11- When you REALLY need help, you will try to ask the guys who shot dead one of your group member. 

12- If you throw a plant on a Mayan kid's t-shirt, his people will kill him. 

13- Giving aspirin to someone who most certainly suffers internal damage and/or bleeding is a good idea to keep him warm ; 

14- This is what you learn when you go to med school. 

15- Also that septicemia is "an infection usually in the bones", not an infection of the blood itself. 

16- If your flight is tomorrow, you have hope. 

17- If you are in the middle of the jungle with "4 American on a vacation", you might get saved because police, family, SOMEBODY will look for them, but maybe not for you. 

18- When a girl cutting herself almost stabs your buddy, you will try to stop her the exact same way he did and get succesfully stabbed. 

19- Killer plants can make air vibrates in order to mimic your cellphone, or your voice (it depends how long you've been with them). 

20- Killer plants will wait for you to be scared shi tless by dead bodies before eating them, unless it's you or your german friend's legs. 

21- If the Mayans are salting the ground, it's not for the taste, it's to contain the wrath of the Killer Plants. 

22- Sometime, you just can't keep cutting. I'm sorry. 

23- If you're Greek, you'll be too late.

*****end of spoilers*****

source IMDB!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 4, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk - 11/10

!!!!Loved that movie


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> The Incredible Hulk - 11/10
> 
> !!!!Loved that movie


 
11 out of 10, will surely see


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok watched Incridible Hulk as well. I do'nt know what was SO good about the movie except phenominal special effects. Edward Nortan totally wasted. 

Looking forwarded to Kung Fu Panda on adlabs next weekend.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Jul 4, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Ok watched Incridible Hulk as well. I do'nt know what was SO good about the movie except phenominal special effects. Edward Nortan totally wasted.
> 
> Looking forwarded to Kung Fu Panda on adlabs next weekend.



i  completely agree with you.
The story is thin and not convincing.
I will give it 2/5 or 4/10 just for the Special Effects and intricate Hulk details
Man! I was simply waiting for the movie to get over and get out !


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 4, 2008)

Latest Reviews: "Jaane Tu... Ya Jaane Na" rocks over "Lovestory 2050' ... so i m gonna watch Jaane Tu tomorrow.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 5, 2008)

Watched jaane Tu..first day first show.Good movie, I wont say great. It has a freshening plot with good performances from all the actors, this being their first try.A goof up, not a spoiler.The guys have completed college by 20. That too a 5 year course.I was laughing my bum off at the theatre on that..
Lovestory sucks..harman baweja looks like emraan hashmi rthan hrithik.


*Thirteen*

Disturbing movie, but a must watch.Life of a thirteen year old who gets transformed when she befalls bad company.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2008)

*Ok GUYS YOU GOT TO READ WHAT I AM WRITING* (atleast people interested in a good entertaining flick)..........

Recently finished this horror thriller *REC*. This is a POV (point of view) kind of camera movie very much like cloverfield and so I will compare it stright away. This move is ALL what cloverfield or diary of the dead should have been. First its not a Hollywood production........... movie its a spanish one and hollywoow would eat their hat if they watch this move and should learn this is how a POV type of production should be made. The movie in plain simple word is TERRIFIC. Plot is plain and repetative...but presentation..... as I always say is all what matters. A virus is spread across a building that turns the public in to man eaters (much like 28 days later) but its shot with POV camera technique. This movie would freak the SH*IT out of most of the people if seen with the right ambience and environment. As I said its shot with the same POV technique as Cloverfield, Diary of the dead and Blair witch project was filmed with. Though Cloverfiled was high on special effects and magnitude for me there were too many plot holes and the technique was also not used in an effective manner as would have happened in reality. Blair witch Project to some extent acceptable and Diary of the dead was crap. But *REC* is shockingly real, believable and generates the exact kind of TERROR which you expect in a situation (very few exceptions give and take here and there). The first major improvement with POV technique this move has done is that they have used a TV repoter camera view instead of an amature.......it does not mean neither I intend to say tha it improves the footage....no........what I mean is..............this gives the liberty to actually make us believe that all the footage shown was possible had it been taken in reality........plus the performances in the move was FAR FAR FAR better than what cloverfield had. 

A MUST MUST see for all movie hookers....and specially who like this genre.

PS :: Though the plot sounds simple but mind you the end (which somewhat perplexingly explain the evolution of virus) would leave most of you confused


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2008)

Dam! They pushed Hancock to next week for release.WTH! 

I was all set for this week & all of a sudden this happens.Hope The Dark Knight releases properly.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Dam! They pushed Hancock to next week for release.WTH!
> 
> I was all set for this week & all of a sudden this happens.Hope The Dark Knight releases properly.



Allwy watch REC if you can......
And BTW when is *Wall-e* releasing in India. IMDB gives no date for India release. IMDB ranking has almost touch 9 for this movie and is considered to be the best Pixar release till date. Trailer also looks awsome........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

Wall-e looks great alrite. 

My recommendations for the day

*The Holiday*

Starring kate winslet and Cameron Diaz.Two women broken in love in two different parts of the world, exchange houses for a week after which thewir lives change for ever,An entralling watch.I so so so so so love kate winslet.She rox.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

^^I too like Kate but Beckinsale lolz


----------



## iMav (Jul 6, 2008)

[offtopic]

Hey T, why is your avatar of a abused, molested, raped, beaten up women?

[/offtopic]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

^^what has she done beside the aviator and serendipity??

Kate winslet is queen.Titanic,holiday,finding neverland.Brilliant.Shes just too good.Finding neverland with johny depp is her best work IMO.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> [offtopic]
> 
> Hey T, why is your avatar of a abused, molested, raped, beaten up women?
> 
> [/offtopic]



lol...... yea she does look like she was tormented like hell


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, T is too much into Korean stuff these days. It happens in their films.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

[offtopic]

T is actually a girl as you can see from the picture  

[/offtopic]

How can i forget Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.Nah sorry.this was her best performance.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^what has she done beside the aviator and serendipity??
> 
> Kate winslet is queen.Titanic,holiday,finding neverland.Brilliant.Shes just too good.Finding neverland with johny depp is her best work IMO.



Yes she not that bad as labeled........probably a bit underestimated.......watch her in *"Quills", "Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind", "Holy Smoke" and "Jude"*....Some noticible performances...........Holy Smoke is one twisted movie though.......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Allwy watch REC if you can......
> And BTW when is *Wall-e* releasing in India. IMDB gives no date for India release. IMDB ranking has almost touch 9 for this movie and is considered to be the best Pixar release till date. Trailer also looks awsome........


Yep will do.I have it on my HDD for a long time now.Will watch it once I get back home.Couple of others in queue too so need to gather time for all of those too.

I'll try & catch up with Kung Fu Panda & Hancock back-to-back this week.Would be awesome.Can anyone confirm if Dark Knight has a simultaneous worldwide release?


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> [offtopic]
> 
> Hey T, why is your avatar of a abused, molested, raped, beaten up women?
> 
> [/offtopic]


yeah she is ill  But certainly a virgin.



dreamcatcher said:


> ^^what has she done beside the aviator and serendipity??
> 
> Kate winslet is queen.Titanic,holiday,finding neverland.Brilliant.Shes just too good.Finding neverland with johny depp is her best work IMO.


Don't let the reel life come in here. Kate Winslet is bloat now.



sam9s said:


> lol...... yea she does look like she was tormented like hell


Guess nobody played Silent Hill 4. She is Eileen Galvin. Read about what actually caused this.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eileen_Galvin


Pathik said:


> Haha, T is too much into Korean stuff these days. It happens in their films.


Nope I left watching movies for a while, Korean movies are better than Hollywood sh!t (guess they are purchasing rights for several remake). A few exceptions here and there


dreamcatcher said:


> [offtopic]
> 
> T is actually a girl as you can see from the picture
> 
> [/offtopic]


Nope.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 6, 2008)

Friends, Suggest me some nice inspiring movies! Something that would really inspire us to be better, which will make us look into our potential etc. I hope you all understand what I'm trying to imply. I remember someone suggesting to me Forrest Gump and Pursuit of Happiness and one more movie starring Robert Benigni I dont remember the name of it. Is it   Life is beautiful?


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

^^Amelie, Groundhog Day and Spirited Away.

All are quite different and yet satisfying to the core.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey T, I was kiddin yaar.Chill.

I recommend Vanilla Sky, A walk to remember, Remember the titans, Donnie Darko, inside I'm dancing, Paprika(best anime ever), adaptation. ask if you want more. 

@t159-dude can you gimme the eng subtitles for amelie plzzz.I cant find one. 

my email is purebloodprince@gmail.com

Thanx in advance.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Man from Earth Amazing Movie. Must Watch.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Hey T, I was kiddin yaar.Chill.
> 
> I recommend Vanilla Sky, A walk to remember, Remember the titans, Donnie Darko, inside I'm dancing, Paprika(best anime ever), adaptation. ask if you want more.



watched *A walk to remember*, do watch *A Millionaires First Love* if you liked it. *Rememeber the Titans* (isn't my taste) and *Donnie Darko* (this is awesome sh!t)
added others to my list


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

Dream, *subscene.com/english/amelie-fabuleux-destin-damlie-poulain-le/subtitle-133223.aspx
*www.opensubtitles.com/en/subtitles/3083005/fabuleux-destin-d-amelie-poulain-le-en


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

*Chocolat*

umm..i liked it.Some may not though.But johny depp is always a treat to watch..


----------



## a_medico (Jul 6, 2008)

Watched *The Happening*. Now I think Shyamalan is really loosing it after *The Village*. It was quite below par. You can't make movies just for the sake of making them.

I liked Kate in *Eternal Sunshine, Little Children, Finding Neverland*.

*[REC]* is good. I think there is a whole page dedicated to this movie in this thread. Room scene in the end is creepy.

*Donnie Darko* is awesome.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *[REC]* is good. I think there is a whole page dedicated to this movie in this thread. Room scene in the end is creepy.



This thread when was that......


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 6, 2008)

102 dalmatians.!  enjoyed it thoroughly... its a must watch.! im sure everyone will like it.!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Watched *The Happening*. Now I think Shyamalan is really loosing it after *The Village*. It was quite below par. You can't make movies just for the sake of making them.


Tell me about it.I almost fell asleep half way through the movie.I was never a big fan on M.Night Shymalan & used to avoid most of his movies like plague.This movie just didn't have any substance to it.Was very slow & the climax was so cliched, felt as if I was watching a hindi tear jerker.

I wasn't too clear about certain facts about this movie after I left the cinema.Though I read a post on IMDB which then gave me a view what Shyamalan was really trying to prove with this movie.I was shocked to see how he had presented it for proving that point.

Note to self: Carry a gun before going to Shyamalan movie to save yourself the touture.

Just came back from Jaane Tu Ya Jaane Naa.What can I say? It put a small smile on my face.Really good.Albeit cliched but was presented in a simple & humorous manner.Imraan Khan, this guy has ample potential & looks like he is a rising star in the making.If you have a GF then get her to this movie ASAP & then come out singing "Pappu Can't dance saala"

Don't look at the other garbage, Love store 2050000000YAWN.....Ain't worth it.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Some good ones i watched recently, all recommended by Digitians*

The Man from Earth  - 7.5/10
Big Fish  - 8.5/10
American Gangster -  7/10
Sweeney Todd  - 7.5/10
Vantage Point - 6/10
National Treasure 1 & 2  - 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

Just saw Hancock. Another dud. 6/10
No great story. Theron wasted.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

^Where did you see Hancock? I thought the theatrical release was delayed to 11th.

Bootleg?


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 7, 2008)

*Inside*- Thriller/Horror about a pregnant young woman. Scary...never saw so much realistic blood.


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Where did you see Hancock? I thought the theatrical release was delayed to 11th.
> 
> Bootleg?


 
pirated DVD's . . .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Where did you see Hancock? I thought the theatrical release was delayed to 11th.
> 
> Bootleg?


It released in the US on the 2nd. TS.

BTW saw *Wanted* today. Kicks Hancock's a$$ anyday. Liked the Action and Angie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2008)

^Oh so you are from the States.My apologies.Out here the release date was pushed back to 11th albeit the ads showing a worldwide simultaneous release.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

Not exactly. I am from India. Anyways leave it.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2008)

for love or money ...........I guess yes boss was a copy of this movie (for love or money)
but this is very much better then yes boss.......enjoyed..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2008)

Meet the Spartans. 4/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2008)

Just saw Revenge of The Nerds.Awesome classic comedy.Will have to give it 8/10 for sure.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2008)

*Kung Fu Panda* . Great movie. 8/10.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 8, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Not exactly. I am from India. Anyways leave it.


----------



## supernova (Jul 8, 2008)

i saw 'Kung fu Panda' and 'WALL e' loved both flicks..
Hancock was a dud.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2008)

*The Bank Job.*. 8/10. Awesome flick. Statham rocks.

*Bee Movie* - 7/10


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

^^a deal is a deal.


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I saw Darko today. I'm  Was it all a dream? Him being at the golf course onwards?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

*The Forbidden Kingdom* 7/10


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^Abbe movies dekhne ke ilava life mein kuch aur bhi karta hai kya ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

Nah. Vacation = Movies, Novels and Net.  
Yea and some bird watching too.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

*Inside I'm dancing* -9.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Jul 9, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *Inside I'm dancing* -9.5/10



Awsome move "Inside I am dancing" I think I mentioned this couple of pages before........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^^yea, saw it on ur recommendation .


----------



## a_medico (Jul 10, 2008)

*In Bruges*.

Good fun. Funny and sad moments. Worth a watch. Nice starcast.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

^^Ralph...zomg. I still remember The English Patient

Guess I hve some time to watch these movies you guys recommending  Holy sh!t workload impede my wish.


----------



## simoncherian (Jul 10, 2008)

dont know whether these have been recommended

1. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
2. Lucky Number Slevin.
3. Infernal Affairs 1,2,3 ( Departed suxx0r compared to the original)
4. Oldboy ( Zinda SUCKS!)
5. Tropa de Elite


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2008)

simoncherian said:


> 3. Infernal Affairs 1,2,3 ( Departed suxx0r compared to the original)


Totally agree.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

*Forgetting Sarah Marshall  * - 7/10

Good movie. With a slight "Jab we Met" tinge.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 10, 2008)

Stay ALive
Movie for Gamers


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 10, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption - Awesome Movie


----------



## davinci (Jul 10, 2008)

can u guys suggest some films on adventure n treasure hunting like "National Treasure"


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 10, 2008)

^Indiana Jones Quadrology


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Good movie. With a slight "Jab we Met" tinge.


 
JAB WE MET, can see as many times as many it will be telecasted on TV n AAWARAPAN too . . .


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try, The Da Vinci Code.


davinci said:


> can u guys suggest some films on adventure n treasure hunting like "National Treasure"


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2008)

Pls recomend me some thrillers and mystery  movies  .. 
I want to see Cube but isnt available in bigflicks or 70mm  have to check with local CD walla..


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^hey Shaun the Sheep, he even mucks around with those who cannot bleat
tehehehe 

for thrillers watch *Vacancy*, cheap one but good


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Jul 11, 2008)

Recently i saw:
"Life Before her eyes"
Starring Uma Thurman
If u like Dark psychological thrillers give this one a look and i gurantee u that u will be shocked by the ending no matter how big genius u are.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

*National Treasure 2* - 8/10
Just as good as National Treasure. Maybe better.
Diane Kruger FTW!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 11, 2008)

Hancock Sucks. What a waste.140 bucks for great ideas but stupid initializations.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw Hancock.Average flick.CGI was a complete let down.Felt like watching my Super-Ex Girlfriend all over again(only the male version of it).I didn't expect way too much from this movie hence feel it was OK.Must watch Kung Fu Panda now.Hopefully that would be better.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ Yep. It is. Wall-E is good too. Try procuring *Wanted* if you can. It is great.

BTW, saw *The Love Guru* - 4/10. Cheap ass comedy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2008)

^Will do.How is Kung Fu Panda if you have seen it? 

Can't wait to watch Harold & Kumar Escape from Guntanamo bay finally.Enjoyed the first one like hell.Kal Penn is awesome man.Kudos to this NRI.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Kung Fu Panda* . Great movie. 8/10.


Is Kumar and Harold good?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2008)

^Awesome.Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle was excellent IMO.It's one of those stoner movies which really had a good combination of wise-ass dialogues combined with goofy characters.Trust me you need to watch this one.Total TP.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Harold & Kumar 1 is nice. I heard the second one is out on dvd too. Yet to watch.


Pathik said:


> Is Kumar and Harold good?


----------



## clifford (Jul 11, 2008)

watched hancock....downlaoded it off the net...saw the initial part of it..went to the inox to get a better taste of it..
My verdict:its sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2008)

hancock 6.9/10 in imdb.. strange.. havent seen the movie yet , Will Smith had postponed shooting of hancock to make I Am Legend.. its better off Mr. Smith does his regular non superhuman movies..



T159 said:


> for thrillers watch *Vacancy*, cheap one but good


added to my list


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

*She's the Man * 6.5/10
Total timepass movie. Amanda Bynes with her full cuteness on.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2008)

Friends I need some good recommendation for movies which are inspiring. Please pour in your recommendations. Please don't forget to quote my name in reply so that I can make out that you are replying to my question. Thanks!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2008)

Just finished watching Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay & people who are yet to watch it, DON'T BOTHER.This is a pathetic excuse for a sequel.I was anxiously waiting for a good sequel & all these people could come up with was lame racist jokes, some fart jokes & couple of weed scenes which didn't make darn sense.This was a complete waste.Disgrace to the first movie.Stay away from it as much as you can.Re-run the first movie instead.Wonder how it still has a 7.4 rating on IMDB? 

@Pathik: Watch Sydney White if you can.Another decent Amanda Bynes movie.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh K. Thanks. Gonna watch Speed Racer now.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks allwyndlima
I was going to watch it.


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *She's the Man * 6.5/10
> Total timepass movie. Amanda Bynes with her full cuteness on.


I saw it, it was Star Movies a couple of days back. Cute chick.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 12, 2008)

*Truman Show* -9.5/10 (One of the best movies I have seen)

*School of Rock* -8/10

*Dumb and Dumber* -7.15/10


----------



## a_medico (Jul 13, 2008)

*The Love Guru* - Something like cheap Austin Powers IV. Few funny moments, but not in the same league as Austin trilogy.

*Harold and Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay* - Gross and cheap comedy. Give it a miss. White Castle was gross but still funny. This ain't.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 13, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Harold and Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay* - Gross and cheap comedy. Give it a miss. White Castle was gross but still funny. This ain't.



+1


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

*Wall E* - 8.5/10. Superb movie.
IMO Stevie should be more proud of Pixar than Apple.

Medico, yea The Love Guru was totally cheap comedy. Jessica Alba wasted.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 13, 2008)

Just watched *THE EYE*

nice one.. jessica NOT wasted. Keeps the horror feeling through out.. somehow i felt it should have been more horrific.. anyways.. wud give 7.5/10

previews here if u dont mind.
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/snapshot20080713044241.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/snapshot20080713044354.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/snapshot20080713044423.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/snapshot20080713044512.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/snapshot20080713044731.jpg
Free Image Host

next on my list:
The Ruins [2008]
Hitman [2007]
In Bruges [2008]
21 [2008]


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

omfg people are being so generous these days  lolz


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Saw Hancock.Average flick.CGI was a complete let down.Felt like watching my Super-Ex Girlfriend all over again(only the male version of it).I didn't expect way too much from this movie hence feel it was OK.Must watch Kung Fu Panda now.Hopefully that would be better.



Hancock avg.......mmmm.... looks like hollywood is loosing on substance these days depending more on CGI. Even *The Incridible Hunk* was a letdown for me. I miss movies like *"Die Hard 4.0 and Rambo 4"*.
*Kung Fu panda* is good could have been better if the climax fight sequesce had been long with more energy and a bit of seriousness in it (as was in the fight on the bridge), but over all pretty much worth watching. Looking forwarded to WALL-E on multiplex.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> omfg people are being so generous these days  lolz



was tht for me? if so ... thnks hehe


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2008)

Just saw Charlie Bartlett - 9/10.
Its friggin cool. Completely relatable.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 14, 2008)

pathik- since when did you start supplying prescription drugs to teenagers?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 14, 2008)

The Cable Guy -6.75/10


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2008)

karmanya.  
Dude, not in that way. Bhavnao ko samjho.

Also Robert Downey Jr. rocked it in.

BTW, 
*Chronicles of Narnia : Prince Caspian* - 6.5/10


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 14, 2008)

Chaser (Korean Movie) - Nice thriller cum action. Korean movie fans would enjoy it.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol. I had my hand on 100 with the receiver at my ear.. xD.
I didn't really like prince caspian, the book was sooo much better and the directors fail to follow any sort of militiary strategy. i mean, the so called archers start firing once the two forces meet and there are all sorts of inconsistencies.
next week dark knight is out, hopefully it'll be better than the disappointment that hancock was.
i saw pirates of the silicon valley this morning when i should have been studying for a trigo test... freaking amazing.
Up next, Iron Man and hulk.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 14, 2008)

Yesterday i saw these movies :
Never Back Down - *www.imdb.com/title/tt1023111/
Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0481536/

Awesome is the word for both, Complete entertainment


----------



## skippednote (Jul 14, 2008)

Hancock
+1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 14, 2008)

Doesnt hancock remind us of the Incredibles??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2008)

It's a waste to watch Hancock in theatre. Getting rental DVD is more than enough for this storyless crap bullshit move. I wasted my money by going to theatre.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 14, 2008)

*Minority Report* : 9/10 A real classic Sci fi movie.Superb acting screenplay and direction.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 15, 2008)

*Jaane tu yaa Jaane na * 7/10
Good movie to take a gal out to. Otherwise ok.

Harold and Kumar escape from Guantanamo Bay - 5/10. Average

Speed Racer - 8/10 . Cool movie


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 16, 2008)

Next on my list:

The Happening
Get Smart
Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Same here.
Add to that Hellboy 2.
Btw, the happening aint that good.


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 16, 2008)

Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay- Good TP stuff. But don't compare it with the first part.

GA


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 16, 2008)

Valentine - 7/10 .Decent slasher flick.
The Last American Virgin - 7/10.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 16, 2008)

The Audition is an horror/gore Japanese flick and its an excellent movie by Takashi Miike, one of the best makers of Horror movies. Hollywood directors are crap as compared to Asian ones.
My Rating: 8/10


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^thats one bizarre freaky disturbing movie.
My Rating: 9/10
awesome movie indeed (not for chicken hearted)

kiri kiri kiri kiri


----------



## Rahim (Jul 16, 2008)

^That jhola" moving in her apartment was real shocker


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Made of honor : a very good movie ....more or less like 27 dresses..... it has a good story....the ending could have been better but on the whole an awesome movie....

8.5/10


----------



## Rahim (Jul 16, 2008)

The Manchurian Candidate
My Rating 8.5/10

and dont see 2004 version of the original, its no way near the quality of the 1962 version.

Another of my favorite is Ocean's Eleven (1960). 
My Rating 8.5/10, superb cast and acting and an interesting ending.
 Even its remake is quite good.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty Persuasion...seems like a girly movie at first glance, but its actually a really really twisted movie, with some funny bits thrown in. 9/10 from me.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^why so busy ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

*RedBelt* - 8/10

Cool movie.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ohh i saw its trailer....is it worth a watch?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup. Its a unconventional movie. And the ending is quite weird and played down for a Karate movie. But it's cool. I liked it a lot.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 16, 2008)

About a Boy - Nice Movie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 16, 2008)

Dr.strangelove:you gotta watch this b&w beauty!!!

one of my favorite all time movie dialogue "You can't fight in here,this is the war room!!".I was literally LMAO.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^lamo ask eggman, his one of the worst movie ;p
Lolz...but i liked this movie


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2008)

Beowulf 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Jul 17, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^That jhola" moving in her apartment was real shocker




Indeed it was!

*Beowulf* has some cool songs and haunting music. Visuals are good.

*Chaser*  - Korean movie. Good watch. Fast paced.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 17, 2008)

1.Vantage Point- 7/10 Good Thriller
2.Untraceable - 5/10 Makes a joke out of Web Crimes and hostings (Continuously changing IP addresses ? My foot in ur nether)
3.The Machinist 7/10 Christian Bale's one of the best performance till date.
4. Starter For 10- 9/10 A great Brit flick featuring James McAvoy. I personally liked it because of its whole 80's theme and music and good clean fun.
5. Road To Perdition - 10/10 A MUST MUST watch flick. Movie itself and its music is so superb, that till date only its music has the capability to make break down reflect upon my relationship with my father and cry.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2008)

Underclassman - 4/10
*Made of Honor - 8/10*


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 17, 2008)

just watched "*snow walker"* awesome movie, 9/10

*****spoiler alert*****

i dint understand a scene, can anyone who watched this movie help me? I dint understand if Charlie Halliday joins his group or becomes an eskimo? coz towards the end of the movie, his boss keeps talking about him in a church indicating he's dead? but he survives in the end. 

***** end of spoilers*****


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Drillbit Taylor - 7/10


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 18, 2008)

Doomsday- Cool action scenes (which includes a thrilling car chase scene). Absurd plot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2008)

Just came back from The Dark Knight.First day & the very first show.Mind you this was a 7:35AM show at Adlabs.

*POSSIBLE SPOILERS*
Was totally worth it.Nolan has pulled off yet another masterpiece.This one made Batman Begins look totally dull.All the performances were awesome(barring Maggie Gyllenhaal as she sucked).Heath Ledger totally stood out as joker & delivered what Jack Nicholson could only have dreamed off when he played the earlier joker.The sheer depth of this movie will make you believe that Nolan is really putting in all his efforts to bring back this Dark Knight back to life & by the looks of it, he is doing a bloody good job.The action mainly picked up post the interval & the best part was the introduction of Harvey Dent as Two Face.Man the make up done for his look was stunning.The burnt side of him was done in a very gruesome way.There was not a single dull moment in the entire movie.But the only question now left is who will be the next antagonist? 

Please watch this movie guys.10/10.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome. I ll go for it on Monday maybe. The dark knight is #4 on IMDB. Hats off to Nolan.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL! 4,569 users with an average rating of 9.7.I knew it would make it.

Darn the IMDB site is not loading for some reason right now.Any issues?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Opening fine here. Maybe too many Batman fans pounding it. 
Damn I so want to see it now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2008)

Sh*t mine is not loading at all.Rest of them are loading fine.Tried both Mozilla & IE 7.Crap I desperately want some answers from this movie.Why the hell does the net go bonkers when something interesting happens?


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 18, 2008)

Blood Diamond - 8/10


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude is the accent and everything absolutely clear? I dont want to miss one word or one dialogue from this. 
BTW 9.7 is the highest rating on IMDB. It should become #1 as the dust settles.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2008)

Well Michael Caine's accent is tough to digest but if you pay close attention it shouldn't be difficult.At time even Bale's dialogues as Batman is done with some heavy tone & hence it a bit difficult to catch up with.Rest is left on Heath Ledger & his dialogues are the only ones you should be watching out for.And that my friend is crystal clear.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you, my friend. 
btw, my siggy rocks now.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 18, 2008)

The Dark Knight rating is 94% in Rotten tomatoes. 
Also it has been rated 10/10 by IGN.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2008)

Well there is no doubt that it is the best movie for 2008.Now let those Ironman fanboys come & troll on TDK boards on IMDB & we will be ready to open a can of whoop ass.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

A walk to remember. 7/10
Nice Emo movie. I dont normally like such stuff. But this one was cool.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 18, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well there is no doubt that it is the best movie for 2008.Now let those Ironman fanboys come & troll on TDK boards on IMDB & we will be ready to open a can of whoop ass.


HAHA!LOL!

just saw  the movie today and it totally ROCKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just came back from The Dark Knight.First day & the very first show.Mind you this was a 7:35AM show at Adlabs.
> 
> *POSSIBLE SPOILERS*
> Was totally worth it.Nolan has pulled off yet another masterpiece.This one made Batman Begins look totally dull.All the performances were awesome(barring Maggie Gyllenhaal as she sucked).Heath Ledger totally stood out as joker & delivered what Jack Nicholson could only have dreamed off when he played the earlier joker.The sheer depth of this movie will make you believe that Nolan is really putting in all his efforts to bring back this Dark Knight back to life & by the looks of it, he is doing a bloody good job.The action mainly picked up post the interval & the best part was the introduction of Harvey Dent as Two Face.Man the make up done for his look was stunning.The burnt side of him was done in a very gruesome way.There was not a single dull moment in the entire movie.But the only question now left is who will be the next antagonist?
> ...



Looks promising. My show should be today or tommorrow. I hope this would not be a letdown as the incridible hulk. Interestingly I have not seen ANY of the batman movies in my life.........lol... I wonder how would my experience be.



allwyndlima said:


> Sh*t mine is not loading at all.Rest of them are loading fine.Tried both Mozilla & IE 7.Crap I desperately want some answers from this movie.Why the hell does the net go bonkers when something interesting happens?



hehe...seems even you are an "IMDB after every movie" freak. Even I love to pound upon IMDB for some healthy discuessions after every move which I admire,  specially if the movie is twisted and has ups and downs. Looking forward to The Dark Knight


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm. Sorry to barge in on this thread, but the Official Digit Mumbai Meetup is gonna be on the 26th. And most probably after the meet we are all gonna go watch The Dark Knight (which I keep hearing is awesome!). So if you wanna come, let me know!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Looks promising. My show should be today or tommorrow. I hope this would not be a letdown as the incridible hulk. Interestingly I have not seen ANY of the batman movies in my life.........lol... I wonder how would my experience be.


It's far from being anything but let down.It doesn't matter if you haven't seen any past Batman movies.And with past I mean the older Batman movies from Joel Schumacher & Burton.But you must definitely watch Batman Begins before going forward with this one.It depicts how Batman originated from Nolan's perspective which is something you will need before you head off to this film.

EDIT: Holy Freaking Space Shuttle! This movie is now at No.3 in Top 250 IMDB movie list.


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 19, 2008)

Watch "Untraceable" kinda geeky movie a must watch 6/10


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

> EDIT: Holy Freaking Space Shuttle! This movie is now at No.3 in Top 250 IMDB movie list.


That is worthy of a _Holy Freaking Space Shuttle_ indeed! 9.6 rating?! I didn't imagine this.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 19, 2008)

9.6 and it should hav been number one.But the all time Imdb list shows that it is 9.1 and thus at no.3.Weird.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

The top 250 movies are based on only the regular voters and not the riff raff. So you can't have an unknown movie with 25 votes @ 10/10 and show up in the No. 1 spot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2008)

I know IMDB ratings aren't the pinnacle of everything.This movie will eventually dip down on the ratings but the fact remains it has 7k voters already within 1 day of it's release.That's enormous.I haven't seen so much enthusiasm for any Batman movie so far.My bet is Batman Begins has made up all this hype & thankfully this movie didn't disappoint one bit & became a far better sequel.Also on IMDB you can vote even if you haven't seen the movie.So technically it's not fully reliable.That being said you can check the reviews on the board, not one has negatively bashed it.The last time I saw such reviews it was only given for Rambo IV.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2008)

Dont worry. It ll soon kick Godfather ass.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2008)

Nah.It is an awesome movie but nothing which is above the likes of Gladiator & Terminator II.

But still a very astonishing achievement in such a short time.All hail Nolan.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 19, 2008)

two movies : sarkar raj and eurotrip .both average  eurotrip was a time pass crap!.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2008)

^ Go see Shawkshank Redemption praka bhai


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2008)

The Prestige. 10/10
Need to see Insomnia now.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

Slither- watched on u guy's recommendation.My verdict a variety horror movie.Great gore and violence.I liked it.
Thanks


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 19, 2008)

THE DARK KNIGHT!!!!

+gazillion


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

@ajaybc..lolz
its a dark humor horror movie, go watch teeth too. These movies aren't meant to scare you.
"Biatch is hardcore" part was damn funny


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> THE DARK KNIGHT!!!!
> 
> +gazillion


 
going to see the movie, BATMAN BEGINS is the fav. one and now THE DARK KNIGHT . . .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 19, 2008)

i just coudnt take my eyes out of the screen for teh 152 minutes it lasted.Loved each and every minute of it. Heath Ledger is a genius. Whoever the 2009 Oscar goes to, he shall know that he is the undeserving one. It is not possible to better this guy. The smug look in his face when being crashed against a glass wall, and his dark attempts at humour are out of theis world. Bale was good, but nowwhere close to Ledger. take a bow Ledger, BAn Drugs.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> @ajaybc..lolz
> its a dark humor horror movie, go watch teeth too. These movies aren't meant to scare you.
> "Biatch is hardcore" part was damn funny



i liked this movie.But I have seen half of Teeth and dint like it.

Iam now going to see Batman Begins.Have to prepare for the Dark Knight.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 19, 2008)

Watch:
The Ring...


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 19, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> i liked this movie.But I have seen half of Teeth and dint like it.
> 
> Iam now going to see Batman Begins.Have to prepare for the Dark Knight.


 
i love to watch batman begins and now ready for THE DARK KNIGHT . . .

but before batman begins i never liked batman series not in comics or not even in cartoons or movies . . .

and also finished BATMAN BEGINS game on ps2 this week . . .


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 19, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> i love to watch batman begins and now ready for THE DARK KNIGHT . . .
> 
> but before batman begins i never liked batman series not in comics or not even in cartoons or movies . . .
> 
> and also finished BATMAN BEGINS game on ps2 this week . . .



Me too was a batman hater and a spiderman fan


Iam not able to find the torrent of Oceans twelve in piratebay.The links that show up on search have very less seeders


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 19, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Iam not able to find the torrent of Oceans twelve in piratebay.The links that show up on search have very less seeders


 
ocean's 11 was better then 12th and i m looking for ocean's 13

*Mod Edit: We don't wanna know how you procure movies.*


----------



## karmanya (Jul 20, 2008)

I preferred 12 over 11, only because 11 wasn't exactly original,and the original kicked its ass.
Of all the three my favourite has been 13


----------



## Who (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight did it , i  never thought this day would come but it has !!!

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0468569

 Dark knight #1 movie on IMDB's top 250 , this maybe only for a day or a week for a most then it might come down but this is the first time ANY movie has beaten Shawshank redemtion & The Godfather !!! Rejoice this is history my friends.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 20, 2008)

@ajaybc y2j826 : Be warned!!  No discussion related to piracy and dodgy torrents stuff. Mods wont be kind on you two.

BTW Ocean's 11 (1962) was better in terms of acting and a strange (justice?) end.

Baap re baap, yeh Batman stuff toh dhoom macha rahi hai. I am not into comic-super-hero stuff but this is tempting....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 20, 2008)

Meet the Spartans  I liked the movie!!!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 20, 2008)

Jump Britain - good movies for those interested in parkour


----------



## Rahim (Jul 20, 2008)

12 Angry Men
My Rating 9/10 for superb screenplay ( i love close-up shots!!) and great confrontation acting by all 12 men.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight is numero uno..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 20, 2008)

^^please stop spamming around,you are a green guy now ffs!


back to the future trilogy-NIce sh!t,8\10.

Hitch,7\10 just for eva mendes.

The great debaters--Din't like it much,dunno why!--6\10.

Aamir-A fresh breath of air,ending was so not bollywoodish! 7\10.

Amy Reid-BTRA--:O


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2008)

Fool's Gold - 7/10


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 21, 2008)

Dogma-Cool,funny movie. Yeah, it has Jay and Silent Bob in it. 

GA


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2008)

National Lampoon's Bag Boy - 7/10.TP afternoon comedy.


----------



## jebasingh85 (Jul 21, 2008)

my favarite movies and performances from various Genre- 
   v
*Genre     Movie*
------------------------
Fiction - Independace Day (Jeff Goldblum really cool & the movie spawned numerous spoofs), 
Adventure - Indiana Jones series
Action - Broken Arrow (John Travolta is frighteningly evil), Die Hard series
Thriller - se7en (Brad Pitt gives a stunning perfo)
Horror - Mummy (...accept it man its really a horror movie. I didn't find it funny)
western - Good, Bad & Ugly ( such a classic)
comedy - (not yet quite decided, maybe on another post)
spoof - Hot shots (the best of this very sparse genre)
Epic - Ben Hur , Brave Heart & Gladiator


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2008)

*Why... So... Serious???* - 11/10


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2008)

sum muvees i liked recently

*Grbavica*

*Nafaka*

*Welcome to Sarajevo*


----------



## sam9s (Jul 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It's far from being anything but let down.It doesn't matter if you haven't seen any past Batman movies.And with past I mean the older Batman movies from Joel Schumacher & Burton.But you must definitely watch Batman Begins before going forward with this one.It depicts how Batman originated from Nolan's perspective which is something you will need before you head off to this film.
> 
> EDIT: Holy Freaking Space Shuttle! This movie is now at No.3 in Top 250 IMDB movie list.



So finally watched The dark knight...... and can you believe it with almost 50K votes it has reached IMDB top 250 no 1!. I'd love to see if it crosses 1 lac votes and still maintain the same rating or even in top 3. I think the shawshank redemption with freaking 3 lac + votes would still rule at position 2.

I liked Dark Knight not to that extent though that I will give anything abouve 7.5. Any movie specially super heros which emphasise greatly on characterisation is really loved by hollywood. That makes the experience more believable. I dont know why this movie reminded me of v for vendetta. Both had the same feel....for me atleast. I liked v for vendetta bit more than the dark knight.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2008)

Rear Window, another of the classic masterpiece by Hitchcock

Pardon me , but I dont like super-hero movies


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2008)

The Joker and Batman scenes are awesome. I will go for it again on wednesday maybe.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Rear Window, another of the classic masterpiece by Hitchcock
> 
> Pardon me , but I dont like super-hero movies


me too except "V" 
Viva La Revolucion


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I liked Dark Knight not to that extent though that I will give anything abouve 7.5. Any movie specially super heros which emphasise greatly on characterisation is really loved by hollywood. That makes the experience more believable. I dont know why this movie reminded me of v for vendetta. Both had the same feel....for me atleast. I liked v for vendetta bit more than the dark knight.


I personally haven't seen V For Vendetta so can't comment.But if you really look at Batman's character in general then he isn't really a superhero.He is human just like us, yet very extraordinary due to his way in fighting crime against evil.He is a man who has conquered his fear & used to it defend Gotham City.If you haven't seen the older generation Batman Franchise then you won't realise how pathetic they were in contrast to Nolan's Batman movies.Nolan had actually gone to the depths to explore his(Batman's) character, his origins, his confrontation with his fears, death of his parents, his relation with Alfred & his girlfriend Rachel & stuff like that.

What sets this movie apart from the earlier Batman movies is it's character portrayal which was done in a splendid way.Batman Begins had brought out the true batman side.The Dark Knight just fused the more darker & gruesome edge which was required via Joker's role.All of the character's had their own story to tell.The focus being more on Ledger's character as Joker was truly magnificent.No one can deny that.His facial expressions & his creepy maniac style was unbelievable.I was a bit disappointed with Bale's voice as Batman this time round.It seemed to heavy & forced upon.The rest of the crew had their own share.With Caine being splendid as Alfred & Freeman the ever so supportive tech person for Bruce.Another highlight must be Aaron Eckhart's role as Harvery Dent/Two Face.I never saw it coming & was pleasantly surprised with his role as Two Face.

I rated it an honest 10/10 as I am not a Batman fanboy per se but this movie was that darn good.I wouldn't say it's anywhere near to the cinematic marvel of T2, Gladiator, American History X, Shawshank Redemption & the likes but yes it has definitely made it's mark.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Batman is the only true hero. Any1 can fight criminals after being bitten by a radioactive spider or if he gets powers from the sun.
Add to that Nolan, Ledger, Bale, Aaron and you get a topper on IMDB.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

^^you forgot our desi hero
Super Commando Dhruva
shame on u 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Commando_Dhruva

I got inspired for science after reading his comics.
hoping to see a movie on him. He isnt uber rich or a hero in disguise. Everyone knows him.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 22, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> .Nolan had actually gone to the depths to explore his(Batman's) character, his origins, his confrontation with his fears, death of his parents, his relation with Alfred & his girlfriend Rachel & stuff like that.
> 
> What sets this movie apart from the earlier Batman movies is it's character portrayal which was done in a splendid way.Batman Begins had brought out the true batman side.The Dark Knight just fused the more darker & gruesome edge which was required via Joker's role.All of the character's had their own story to tell.



Very True.....thats is what I ment in short when I said "*Any movie specially super heros which emphasise greatly on characterisation is really loved by hollywood*." Your explanation actually reflects my conviction. Every character was detailed and had a sense of existance and I fully agree with the way Joker was presented, very creepy psychotic.

Even Batman yes I agree is a human. I actually asked my brother who has seen the entire cartoon series of batman and he actually explained me the Batman histroy. I am very tempted to see Batman Begins now. 
In that sense even the protagonist in V for Vendetta is just a human but acts like a saviour and enfolds a very plolitical conspiracy. May be that is why I felt both had the same feel. You gotta watch V for vendetta as well.

When is WALL-E realising BTW..??


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 22, 2008)

*Knocked-Up* _(2007)_

_Starring:_ Seth Rogen, Katherine Heigl, Paul Rudd, Leslie Mann

_Genre:_ Comedy, Romance, Drama


Hilariously romantic movie.. however i recommend to watch it with earfones coz it has umpteen amount of words which u dont want ur mommy to listen...  

*Overall rating: 7.5*


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 22, 2008)

lol yeah knocked up is fun, specially the bong incidents, just watched Dazed and Confused, some real fun i must say.


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Why... So... Serious???* - 11/10



Joke or a real movie? IMDB link please.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Its a dialogue by The Joker ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Even Batman yes I agree is a human. I actually asked my brother who has seen the entire cartoon series of batman and he actually explained me the Batman histroy. I am very tempted to see Batman Begins now.
> In that sense even the protagonist in V for Vendetta is just a human but acts like a saviour and enfolds a very plolitical conspiracy. May be that is why I felt both had the same feel. You gotta watch V for vendetta as well.


Begins was actually the foundation & Dark Knight carried it on from there.I wasn't a very huge follower of Batman myself but after watching Batman Begins it really made me realise there was much more to this hero than just all his Batmobiles & fancy antagonists.Which is why you can understand why all the hype was builded over this movie.If movies are really taken seriously then they can be crafted in a beautiful manner.Take for example, Spiderman 2.The reason it still remains my favourite Spiderman movie till date was because it was not made in a cheesy way but it had all the elements to make it a perfect movie.I haven't got V For Vendetta yet but let me dig deeper into my movie collection & may be I'll find something.BTW that's a DC comic character too if I am not mistaken right?



sam9s said:


> When is WALL-E realising BTW..??


The posters were up in Adlabs when I went to see TDK but didn't have a proper release date.Methinks somewhere in the next 2 weeks.Looking forward to that as well.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Btw Wall E has 8.8 ratings. I dont think it should deserve anything above 8.


----------



## bbalegere (Jul 22, 2008)

AA DINAGALU (KANNADA)
A very good movie.
Must watch for those who can understand Kannada.
Search on veoh.com for the movie.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

Today I watched 4 movies in a stretch.

Bourn Identity,Bourne Supremacy,Bourne Ultimatum and Batman Begins.

And just one word for all these movies:AWESOME


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2008)

^Good to see you are seeing good movies once again!!!

Once Upeon A Time In The West
See it and get to know where the theme and the opening scenes were inspired for Sholay!!

My Rating: 8.5/10.
Just watch when you are not in a rush.....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 23, 2008)

I watched Wall E last night .. great movie .. Nice timepasss ...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 23, 2008)

Must Watch:
Sarkar Raj
Jaane Tu Ya Jaane Na


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2008)

Please suggest some clean Comedy movies (English)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 23, 2008)

Try Baby's Day Out.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2008)

And Home Alone series etc.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 23, 2008)

Felon


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

Plane Dead - 6/10.If you liked the cheesy Snakes on a Plane movie then this is a bit above that.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

saw Audition... kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri... but didnt liked it much though


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 24, 2008)

Thirteen, Election and Pretty Persuasion- All cool and good movies. Makes you realize how much trouble kids can be to their parents.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> saw Audition... kiri kiri kiri kiri kiri... but didnt liked it much though



The initial 3/4th part is too long and the plot seems vague(interpretation will be different by viewers)


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2008)

I watched The Dark Knight again. 12/10 this time.


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I watched The Dark Knight again. 12/10 this time.


 
in PVR 1 hour ago was watching this movie, can rate more then that, 15/10 real value more then what i paid to see it . . .


----------



## shantanu (Jul 25, 2008)

is hancock out ?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2008)

^Yes its out long time ago....not a good one though...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Drillbit Taylor - 7/10.Owen Wilson's usual goofy comedies.
Dead Silence - 7/10.Pretty good thriller.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Knocked Up. 7/10.


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 25, 2008)

Team World America Police- Puppets spoofing 'American' ways. Hilarious!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2008)

EraserHead.....anybody?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 25, 2008)

Me very very unlucky here.The Dark Knight not yet released at Cochin.The only English move here is "Forbidden Kingdom".


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

after a very long time(13-14 yrs ,I think) ,I watched the megahit tamil movie "kaadhalan" .I have to say ,this movie is still fresh!.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

*The Crow* (few good moments, but an average movie)
*4 months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days* (disturbing movie, not for the faint of heart, but a must watch for movie admirer)


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 25, 2008)

SuperBad - Nice Comedy


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

You dont mess with the Zohan. 7/10
Another Adam Sandler TP.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 27, 2008)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan - 6/10.
Urban Legends - 7/10.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 27, 2008)

next on my list:

Bridge to Terabithia (2007)
Never Back Down (2008)
WarGames - The Dead Code (2008)


----------



## sam9s (Jul 27, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> .I haven't got V For Vendetta yet but let me dig deeper into my movie collection & may be I'll find something.BTW that's a DC comic character too if I am not mistaken right?



yep it is, and the movie is a worth watch too. Its screen play is written by our good old wachowski brothers and the protagonist is played by Hugo Weaving our matrix Smith.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> next on my list:
> WarGames - The Dead Code (2008)


Dont waste your precious time watching this crap.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

Felon:9\10,everything is good about the movie and not far from reality.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 27, 2008)

Freedom Writers - 9/10.Really good & inspiring movie from Hillary Swank.Just got off from watching it off HBO today.A must watch for everyone.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

The Shining
My Rating 9/10 and an advice , use head phones to really get into the immersive feeling of this movie, especially the climax.
i am now a fan of Stanley Kubrick's movies.


----------



## windchimes (Jul 27, 2008)

Kungfu Panda- *www.imdb.com/title/tt0441773/

Pursuit of Happiness (2006) - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/

The Return (German) - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0376968/

The 8th Day (French) - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_huitième_jour

kireedom (Malayalam)


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 27, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Dont waste your precious time watching this crap.



thnks... i was about to *GET* D) it ... but now i probably wont.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2008)

HI......
Can u recommend me movies by "Frank Oz".........
Saw..."Bowfinger" and "Death at a funeral"............they were awesome...

Yeh dil mange more....
Thanx


----------



## xbonez (Jul 28, 2008)

just finished 'Turning the River' .. decent movie ... worth a watch if u do not having anything else in mind... i'd say 6.5/10


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 28, 2008)

Well.. watched Kungfu Panda .. : Just an okayish movie .. Good time pass but not worth the hype .. 

Watched X Files again .. Now waiting for *I want to believe* to be released here ..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

Doomsday. RE wannabe. 6/10


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

Wall E = 11/10
Accepted = 9/10
Euro Trip (R) - 8/10


----------



## Beta Waves (Jul 28, 2008)

From past three weeks I saw these.

Some of the stupidest movies I have ever seen.
Doom's Day = 3/10.
Hancock = 4/10.
The ruins = 3/10.

Please keep away from these.

The ones that I liked

Vantage Point = 9/10
Iron Man = 8.5/10
National Treasure 2 = 8.5/10
Bank Job = 7/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 28, 2008)

Gladiator


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally The Dark Knight released in Kerala yesterday.It was released at Sreedhar in Cochin.
I went to see the 3:30 show.The thing is that they were showing Mission Istambul on the same theatre with different timings (6:30,9:00).So lots of Hindiwallas(Mostly construction workers from the nearby flats) also came there thinking that the shiw was of Mission Isthambul.Only after getting inside and seeing the movie they understood that it was dark knight.
So they were chatting like anything in the midst of the film like-"yeh kya hein?!, yeh koun hei?!,Kuch samach mein nahi atha?!!! "
So I too cudnt hear the dialogues properly.Also these hollywood guys speak so softly and unclear like they have boiled potato in their mouth.

SO..the only thing I can say about the movie is that it has great action sequences(A trailer going upside down etc.) and great style(especially the new bat bike--Damage Catastrophic..........Ejection mode activated.......Please standby........Vroooom stuff)
The second half of the movie dint have any action and had lots of dialogues.So dint understand a thing.Have to read imdb synopsis or watch the DVDrip to understand the movie.
Anyway I give 10/10 for the action and 10/10 again for the syle factor


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 28, 2008)

Smart People- Witty, funny movie about a pompous Professor, his laidback brother and overachiever daughter.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Finally The Dark Knight released in Kerala yesterday.It was released at Sreedhar in Cochin.
> I went to see the 3:30 show.The thing is that they were showing Mission Istambul on the same theatre with different timings (6:30,9:00).So lots of Hindiwallas(Mostly construction workers from the nearby flats) also came there thinking that the shiw was of Mission Isthambul.Only after getting inside and seeing the movie they understood that it was dark knight.
> So they were chatting like anything in the midst of the film like-"yeh kya hein?!, yeh koun hei?!,Kuch samach mein nahi atha?!!! "
> So I too cudnt hear the dialogues properly.Also these hollywood guys speak so softly and unclear like they have boiled potato in their mouth.
> ...


See it again. With subtitles if you want. The dialogues are a major plus point of the TDK. 

Why... So... Serious??


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

TDK is biggest hit of 2006+2007+2008 combined.

Joker(to batman): "I don't hate you, what will I do without you?"
______________

Harvey Dent : The Night is darkest before dawn, and dawn is coming."

The dialogues in this movie are awesome.. You could write a awardwinning speech using them


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't believe it.The Dark Knight is still at No.1 in IMDB's top 250.It has gained 1,46,180 votes in just 1 week of it's release.That's nearly half of Godfather which has been there for like  36 odd years.That's insane.

Back to the movie spree:
Prom Night: 6/10.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know, i didn't like it all that much. call me blasphemous- but it was OK at best.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

Horton hears a Who - 7/10


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> That's nearly half of Godfather which has been there for like  36 odd years.That's insane.



Godfather was there in that list for only 18 years because imdb was launched in 1990 only


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Godfather was there in that list for only 18 years because imdb was launched in 1990 only


Oh yes my bad.If you take that into consideration then 18 years is a pretty long time too.



> I don't know, i didn't like it all that much. call me blasphemous- but it was OK at best.


Which movie?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

+10 to Pathik..

thodi der baar Horton sach main Jim Carrey lagne lagta hai..

Spirit:Stallion of the Cimarron - 10/10


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

^ Tdk.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 29, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ Tdk.



man u really need to see a doc.. i m noticing since past couple of weeks. u r really obsessed with TDK. take care dude! get well soon


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2008)

Arey my reply was for Allwyn

BTW, Superhero - 6/10


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 29, 2008)

Stop Loss : *www.imdb.com/title/tt0489281/
6/10, good attempt to show the plea of US soldiers packed off forcefully again into warzones even when their term is over.
Starts off good but second half is below average. Can be a good timepass nothing more nothing less


----------



## anispace (Jul 29, 2008)

+100 for The Dark Knight... awesome movie..  just saw it today. Vodafone Tuesdays


----------



## xbonez (Jul 29, 2008)

saw TDk .... it was gud, very gud ... but not #1 stuff


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2008)

*Accepted* - 10/10 Awesome stuff. 
If anyone plans to do something like this in India, I am in!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Accepted* - 10/10 Awesome stuff.
> If anyone plans to do something like this in India, I am in!!!


Serious?


----------



## narangz (Jul 30, 2008)

Pathik said:


> If anyone plans to do something like this in India, I am in!!!





---
Saw TDK yesterday. Excellent movie & sound effects. 
Why So Serious?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 31, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Arey my reply was for Allwyn


Who me? HEHE! I guess we need to quote each other properly.

Movie marathon:
Halloween - 7/10
Halloween II - 7/10
Halloween III (still in progress)


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 31, 2008)

Wanted- Cool Action flick, reminded me of Shoot 'Em Up. Stupid plot, but some cool action and FX... "The Fraternity"...lol

GA


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely, Goobi

*21* - 9/10 

F**k, these kinda movies remind me of how I am wasting my life doing what I am.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 31, 2008)

American History X


----------



## shantanu (Aug 1, 2008)

how is Prison break ?? i got its season 1 and 2 in HD  , not sure should watch or not ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2008)

Moving on:

Halloween III: Season Of Witch - 8/10
Halloween IV: Return of Michael Myers - 7/10


----------



## genxguy (Aug 1, 2008)

shantanu said:


> how is Prison break ?? i got its season 1 and 2 in HD  , not sure should watch or not ?



Hehe...its one of the best TV shows ever!! Folks turn Prison Break manic after watching first few episodes only


----------



## shantanu (Aug 1, 2008)

lol ! thanks man  ! started watching now ! 

100pages in this thread now :O


----------



## aminsagar123 (Aug 1, 2008)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## windchimes (Aug 2, 2008)

Son Of Ranbow 8.5/10.  *www.imdb.com/title/tt0845046/

I recommend this to all of you. Worth watching


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats on this thread crossing the 3000 post mark!  

Just watched Taare Zameen Par. Not bad huh. I thought it would be crap and overhyped. But turned out to be a pretty good movie.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just watched Taare Zameen Par. Not bad huh. I thought it would be crap and overhyped. But turned out to be a pretty good movie.



Only that much???
My sister saw that movie adn she said it was really wonderful and everybody in the theatre cried in the end


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 2, 2008)

*The Matrix*: 7/10 Good movie but overrated.
*American History X*: 9/10 Awesome
*Felon*: 9/10


----------



## aminsagar123 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kabhi Kabhi Aditi - Jaane Tu…Ya Jaane Na(2008)

Soch zara jaane jaa tujhko hum kitna chahte hai,
Rote hai hum bhi agar teri aankhon mein aasu aate hai,
Gaana to aata nahi hai magar phir bhi hum gaate hai,
Ki aditi maan kabhi , *kabhi saare jahan mein andhera hota hai,
Lekin raat ke baad hi to savera hota hai.*.



Quiz_Master said:


> Harvey Dent : The Night is darkest before dawn, and dawn is coming."
> 
> The dialogues in this movie are awesome.. You could write a awardwinning speech using them


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

oh man i got crazy about PRISON BREAK ! already seen 16 episodes ! will complete Season 1 today


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2008)

@Mods.. I think its time to make this thread a sticky!!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

the thread starter was a mod i guess ! lets see !


----------



## genxguy (Aug 2, 2008)

shantanu said:


> oh man i got crazy about PRISON BREAK ! already seen 16 episodes ! will complete Season 1 today



See...what I told ya, you're PB addict now  

I know how irresistible this addiction is..


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

lol ! true man ! awesome man i want it to carry on all the time and it does  ! season 4 is coming out on sept. 1


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hancock.. quite good.... 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2008)

Meet Dave - 6/10


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 3, 2008)

Insomnia 7/10

Memento 8.5/10 <-- total mindfck movie. I didn't give it 10/10 coz i had to watch it a couple of times to fully understand it. Awesome screenplay.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2008)

shantanu said:


> oh man i got crazy about PRISON BREAK ! already seen 16 episodes ! will complete Season 1 today


It is the movies thread,there is a TV thread for that


----------



## shantanu (Aug 3, 2008)

but i am watching it like movie  !

what you think is what it is


----------



## goobimama (Aug 3, 2008)

Wall:e eh! Somehow those trailers seem boring to me. Of course I will watch it when the original DVD is out, but till then I don't think I'll like it 
(I've so far liked all pixar movies except for Cars)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

Rang De Basanti-10\10,saw this movie for like 5th time just now.Amazing movie and an even better OST.

Forgetting Sarah Marshall-forget it,mediocre at best except for the lovely mila kuins.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 4, 2008)

Can someone suggest some nice movies which can be watched in bluray or HD? It should be really worth it.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2008)

Saw Mummy3 yesterday. Totally bullshit movie. If you are thinking of payin 200 bucks to watch this movie in a multiplex, drop your thought. It isn't worth watching on DVD. 

no storyline
Underutilized Jet Li
stupid screenplay
unreal graphics

I would give it a 2/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2008)

^Not to mention, NO Rachel Weiz.


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 4, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone suggest some nice movies which can be watched in bluray or HD? It should be really worth it.




Any hit action movie is worth watching in HiDef (say 'Wanted'). Needless to say, bluray/HD rips are of no use on < 20" monitors or non-widescreen TVs.

GA


----------



## Pathik (Aug 4, 2008)

Jerry Maguire - 7/10
Kill Switch - 2/10 . Bullcrap. I slept after half of it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally saw Kung Fu Panda.Totally worth it.I should have gone for this movie instead of that crappy Hancock.

Completed watching all Halloween movies.Pretty decent horror flicks.Last one remaining is Rob Zombie's remake of the original Halloween.


----------



## VD17 (Aug 5, 2008)

Series: House, MD
Movies: The Prestige
The Pianist
Fight Club (Hollywood one, die before watching the bollywood one)
American History X 
Snatch (awesome dialogues!)


----------



## a_medico (Aug 8, 2008)

*Felon* - Awesome movie. They say Val Kilmer has given an oscar winning performance but it was just 'good'. But the movie is way above par. The picturisation of US in-prison environment is scary. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 15/10 
Wall - E  -- 8/10
Wanted - 7.5/10
Devil May Cry 4 anime series - 9/10


----------



## reddick (Aug 8, 2008)

Behind Enemy Lines - 8/10
Kill Bill (both parts) - 8/10

Amazing Movies


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

Mummy 3 - 7/10


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 10, 2008)

Children of Heaven (1997) - 9.5/10 [Arabic film. watched with subtitles.]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2008)

Wanted - 5/10.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

Little Terrorist - 7/10


----------



## R2K (Aug 10, 2008)

day after tomorrow---- This movie shows how people r going to suffer due to impact of global warming. Really a must watch

INDEPENDENCE DAY Needless to say about this movie as it was a real hit in hollywood

Both the movies deserves 10/10


----------



## shaunak (Aug 10, 2008)

* An Inconvenient Truth
* Schindler's List
* The star wars saga [if you havent seen it yet you dont deserve to live]
* Lord of the rings, 
* Borat:Cultural Learnings of America make Benefit for Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan, 
* The great dictator
* In pursuit of Happyness

Another Gr8 movie i saw on TV recently:
* The Prestige


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Little Terrorist - 7/10


same in which the kid crosses border to get his cricket ball and then shaved to save himself ?



R2K said:


> day after tomorrow---- This movie shows how people r going to suffer due to impact of global warming. Really a must watch
> 
> INDEPENDENCE DAY Needless to say about this movie as it was a real hit in hollywood
> 
> Both the movies deserves 10/10


watch some content rich movies


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2008)

son of rambow--nice movie and the all beautiful british accent(read incomprehensible sometimes). 8\10.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep, T.
Son of Rambow - 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 10, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone suggest some nice movies which can be watched in bluray or HD? It should be really worth it.



Someone please reply to my question!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ For me, 

The Matrix Trilogy
300
All Chris Nolan & Michael Bay movies

And above all, The Girl Next Door.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Someone please reply to my question!


Let me list a few of mine which I found worth getting:
Transformers
Spiderman Triology
The Matrix Triology (better get it in 1080p)
X-Men Triology
King Kong 
Terminator II: Judgement Day (again 1080p)
Mission Impossible II
Rambo IV
I-Robot
300 (You have to get it under any circumstances)
Finding Nemo (Full 1080p)
Predator 

This might keep you busy.Might add more as I recollect.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

*Chaser* - How i wish that this could never happen to anyone, atleast give a second chance. A must watch for movie admirers. Reminds me of the same feeling as in Memories of Murder. Heart pounding moments. Was I dreaming ?*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/73.png

EDIT: The bad time is real, its based on a real serial killer *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoo_Young-chul
 seeing the whole thing makes it more tormenting.

Aww fcuk ! Hollywood already planned a remake *www.joblo.com/monahan-chases-leo


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 11, 2008)

*The Prestige*: 10/10 What an awesome movie by Nolan. Story was brilliant.
A must watch.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Little Terrorist - 7/10


Its a short mini-story, isnt it?? Loved it.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

^yep. BTW, anyone seen Singh is Kinng. Some say it sux. Some say its a hit.


----------



## R2K (Aug 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> watch some content rich movies



@T159

what do  u mean by content rich movies. explain plz


----------



## eggman (Aug 11, 2008)

*Office Space*-Very good satire/comedy film....Pure entertainment. _3.5/5_

*Ankhein*-Definitely one of the best thriller from Bollywood,about a bank robbery by three blind men. Some great performance and good on style too.And AFAIK,it's not even an inspiration of any hollywood movie. _3.75/5_


----------



## trublu (Aug 11, 2008)

eggman said:


> And AFAIK,it's not even an inspiration of any hollywood movie.



No,it's not.I heard it's story is gonna be used for a hollywood flick.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^yep. BTW, anyone seen Singh is Kinng. Some say it sux. Some say its a hit.


After hearing the song I was like wtf ? need for speed underground 1,2 ? lol
Snoop Dawg Riders on the storm, RDB lolz.



R2K said:


> @T159
> 
> what do  u mean by content rich movies. explain plz


one such movie is The Godfather


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2008)

R2K said:


> @T159
> 
> what do  u mean by content rich movies. explain plz



What he means watch real movies and not fancy special effects Fanstay Movies.
The Shining, Reserviour Dogs, Rear Window, Oldboy(you may not like this one) which has realistic stories.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha, In T's Vocab, Content Rich == Korean.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ hehehe didnt knew that 
The Godfather in Korean


----------



## a_medico (Aug 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> *
> 
> Aww fcuk ! Hollywood already planned a remake [url]*www.joblo.com/monahan-chases-leo*


*

Unfortunately yes. They might release it just around Oscars with Leonardo in it. Chaser was creepy.



			
				shaunak said:
			
		


			Borat:Cultural Learnings of America make Benefit for Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan
		
Click to expand...


Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan 

Absolutely love this title.


Watched The Life Before Her Eyes

Uma Thurman. Good direction. But have seen quite a similar movies in the past. Won't list them to avoid spoilers.


Couldn't stand Ugly aur Pagli after watching My Sassy Girl. Switched it off after 15 mins. Got hold of hollywood version of My Sassy Girl. Still gathering courage to watch it.*


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Haha, In T's Vocab, Content Rich == Korean.


Look at mah movie list on my blog and you will know what all movies I liked !


rahimveron said:


> ^^ hehehe didnt knew that
> The Godfather in Korean


lolz


a_medico said:


> Unfortunately yes. They might release it just around Oscars with Leonardo in it. *Chaser* was creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long time no see !
Borat is one of my fav too! Every bit was funny *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png
I remember two guys here (one was you) recommending Chaser, so thought of giving it a try and oh man it was one hell of a movie.
The kid's acting was good and the movie didn't fall into cliches. Thats the great point about it !


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

The Usual Suspects
My Rating 9/10 and just laugh at how tardy the rip-off was with our "intelligent Indian Filmakers" (read Chocolate)  Kaizerr Soze vs Murtaza Arzai


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2008)

The Shining


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

^^
*i81.photobucket.com/albums/j203/moxieYcholula/cookies.jpg

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/85.png


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Let me list a few of mine which I found worth getting:
> Transformers
> Spiderman Triology
> The Matrix Triology (better get it in 1080p)
> ...


 
Thanks for the list dude! Please add some more if you can.



Pathik said:


> ^^ For me,
> 
> The Matrix Trilogy
> 300
> ...


Thanks of your recommendation Pathik .Please add some more movies to the list if you can.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

^Since you seems to be a moviebuff try watching Star Wars series with headphones.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2008)

@T159: lol


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Couldn't stand *Ugly aur Pagli* after watching *My Sassy Girl*. Switched it off after 15 mins. Got hold of hollywood version of My Sassy Girl. Still gathering courage to watch it.


Abey dekh le yaar. Elisha Cuthbert hai usme.


----------



## eggman (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Is it watchable??? It was a DIRECT-TO-DVD, so it may suck!!!


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> After hearing the song I was like wtf ? need for speed underground 1,2 ? lol
> Snoop Dawg Riders on the storm, RDB lolz.
> 
> 
> one such movie is The Godfather



Thank u for explaining.

I saw godfather but i do like such kind of movies. and u must know taste differs.......



rahimveron said:


> What he means watch real movies and not fancy special effects Fanstay Movies.
> The Shining, Reserviour Dogs, Rear Window, Oldboy(you may not like this one) which has realistic stories.



Thank u
but movies like oldboy is made for people having sick minds who have nothing to think other than some yuck yuck stuff.... if u r saying these kinda movies r content rich then i am sorry u gotta change ur viewpoint


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

R2K said:


> Thank u for explaining.
> 
> I saw godfather but i do like such kind of movies. and u must know taste differs.......
> 
> ...


yeah taste differs and changes with age, if you r a teen then its fine but if over 20....

Oldboy is one of the finest movie, though its not recommended for everyone. Simply coz many people prefer watching fairy tales pristine movies than gritty truth. Even I was among these people at a time but time changes everything, you think more open mindedly. Though within a circumference.


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

^^

May be u r right


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

Sometimes you get tired and sick of watching fairy tales as T159 explained and reach out to see some really twisted thrillers and love the story-twist like the one in The Usual Suspects.
Brother another one for you: Eraserhead and plz dont do childish talk to me of changing my viewpoint. I gave you my list of favs and also flagged about Oldboy(might have googled it before lecturing)
Go and watch Singh is KKKKinggg if you like that nonsense comedy....


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

^^David Lynch's Eraserhead, its in my list but never got time to see it.
Will try to see this this week. Almost all other good movies by him are in my stash (except Lost Highway)


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

@rahimveron
u don't have to shout at me for that


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

R2K said:


> @rahimveron
> don't eat me on that bro.
> if u like movies like oldboy i got no problem with that... but do not argue with me thinking that everyone is having a mindset like u


leave everything aside, i hav some good clean recommendations for you:
Momento
28 Days Later
Before Sunset
Paths of Glory
The Diving Bell and The Butterfly
The Shining
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
The Usual Suspects
The Thing
Tremors 1
V for Vendetta
Wolf Creek

These movies will give u different variations, and yeah there is nothin overly explicit in them


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ 
yup

i already edited my post

sorry @rahimveron it was  my mistake


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

R2K said:


> @rahimveron
> u don't have to shout at me for that



Think obectively before  generalising and when did i shout ? 
IF you like horror then Ringu & Shutter are must seeee

@T159 : It is one of the most twisted , vagueand open to so many different interpreation of Eraserhead and i confess i myself didnt understood it  but read its synopsis at imdb to see if i really on the same wavelenght as its popular meaning and i was way off the target


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Think obectively before  generalising and when did i shout ?
> IF you like horror then Ringu & Shutter are must seeee
> 
> @T159 : It is one the most twisted and so many different interpreation of Eraserhead and i confess i myself didnt understood it




will try to get them ASAP

BTW is there any good movies like irobot( starring will smith)

watched enemy of the state --- a great movie indeed


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

^Star Wars?? and what about The Dark Knight???


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

^^i saw starwars but did not like that .

it appeared like a children's movie....that robot and stuff..

btw how is Knight riders.. saw the previews recently


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2008)

R2K said:


> BTW is there any good movies like irobot( starring will smith)


Nothing similar to that but you can try Hitch, I am Legend & The Pursuit of Happyness which are one of his finest films.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

The list given by T159 has some gems and try watching movies based on Stephen King's stories and novels.


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Nothing similar to that but you can try Hitch, I am Legend & The Pursuit of Happyness which are one of his finest films.




Seems like good suggestions

I tried to get The Pursuit of Happyness DVD but no DVD shops in my area have that.. in there collection


----------



## aminsagar123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Accepted
The Illusionist
Munich


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

X Files : I want to believe -7/10


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 13, 2008)

Oye ... Which theatre did it get released ..??

Btw I watched *La Grand Vida *.. Nice movie .. Lately I've been enjoying the spanish cinema ...


----------



## karmanya (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a very old movie called la dolce vita?
I can't find the god damned thing in english. dont even mind buying it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Oye ... Which theatre did it get released ..??
> 
> Btw I watched *La Grand Vida *.. Nice movie .. Lately I've been enjoying the spanish cinema ...


you can enjoy any cinema if it doesn't feel like copies and directed nicely

*Resurrection of The Little Match Girl* - frikkin amazing movie+virtual reality mash up + some of the coolest song you ever heard + not so typical cliche.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2008)

Saw "You don't mess with Zohan"...............3.5/10

Cursing myself for wasting my bandwidth for this crap...........
In the begining it started like those Rajni-Chiru-Vijaykant movies..................
In this film comedy means any act related to sex.................

There are some movies which are challenge to watch till d end................
I should be posted this in "Must not watch" section but thought should aware u guys too


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 13, 2008)

Must Watch Movies by Me:

Hollywood (In Hindi Language)
1)Lord of Rings - Fellowship of the Ring -- Winner of 4 Oscar
2)Lord of Rings - Two Towers --Winner of 7 Oscar
3)Lord of Ring - Return of King --Winner of 11 Oscar
4)Harry Potter - I,II,III,IV,V,VI
5) Brave Heart --Winner of Oscar

Hindi Movies
1)Chak de India
2) Veer Zaara
3) Kal ho Naa Ho
4) Black
5) Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam
5) kabhi Haan kabhi Naa
6) K3g
6) Aandaz
7) Rang de Basanti
8) Saathia
9) Mohabbatein
10 ) Kuch kuch hota hai


----------



## jawwadsajid (Aug 13, 2008)

[

Movie: National Treasure
cast: Nicholas cage
Language: English
Genre: Adventure






}


]

not this


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> Must Watch Movies by Me:
> 
> Hollywood (In Hindi Language)
> 1)Lord of Rings - Fellowship of the Ring -- Winner of 4 Oscar
> ...


Which Andaz? There were more than couple of them
one starring Raj kapoor the other starring Anil Kapoor and the latest one starred Akshay Kumar.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Guys.....

I was out for couple of weeks so could not update. Was going through the last couple of pages I missed. @ Allwy good to see you finally watched *Kung fu panda*. Its an awsome flick. I am still waiting for *WALL-E.*. 

Coming to the point not much of movies seen in the recent 10 days or so, but couple of days ago I managed to watch the amazing charlie chaplin's *The Great Dictator* on UTV's WM channel. Frankly speaking I never knew chaplin had made talkie movies as well, call it my ignorence or lack of knowldge but it sure came as a surprise to me. This movie was made in 1940 by chaplin and believe me still holds the cutting sense of humour of slapstick comedy with absolutely amazing sarcasm on Hitler. This man Charlie Chaplin is a genious. I was rolling most of movie. Seeing chaplin delivering so witty lines with hilarious expressions and innovative presentation along with a meaningfull satire on fascism is simply commendable. No wonder its still at IMDB top 100. 
I then managed to dug further and learnt that chaplin made some of his finest movies in talkie at the end of his carrier.  I then managed to get all of his last six movies and have till seen 3 of them. I BECAME A TRUE ADMIRER of this genious person Charlie Chaplin.
Believe it or not you cannot say your movie collection is complete unless you have all the last 6 movies chaplin made along with some of his other silent movies like the *The Kid* and the *The Gold Rush* 

The rest two movies I saw were *Mordern Times* Which was his first talkie move. It simply deserves IMDB top 50 spot and it is at 75. True marvelous.
The second one was*The Limelight*
This is out an out a sentimental movie with ofcourse quite a few chuckles here and there but man I was blowen by the level of emotions this man has portrayed/induced in this movie. A person who we think only knows how to make others laugh will make you believe how he can even make you cry........go and watch.

Try watching all of Chaplins last 6 movies.......your movie experience is incomplete without chaplins finest movies......  I will post again after I watch the rest of the 3 movies.


----------



## R2K (Aug 13, 2008)

true lies

action + comedy


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Hi Guys.....
> 
> I was out for couple of weeks so could not update. Was going through the last couple of pages I missed. @ Allwy good to see you finally watched *Kung fu panda*. Its an awsome flick. I am still waiting for *WALL-E.*.
> 
> ...


I'd hit Charlie's movie now.
Thanks


----------



## aminsagar123 (Aug 13, 2008)

300 - great movie. must watch.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2008)

Singh is Kinng - 5/10
Unsuccessfully attempted Mindless comedy


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> leave everything aside, i hav some good clean recommendations for you:
> Momento
> 28 Days Later
> Before Sunset
> ...




thanks for Before Sunset, never got around hearing about it, the plot got me thinkin for a while.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2008)

Saw "" The Dark knight "" Today ! Awesome Movie ! but i never knew *Heath Ledger* was dead , oh man !!!! i cant beleive it


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw Trainspotting today by the recommendation of one of my frnds who said i was a must watch movie.I dint like it at all and stopped at half way.Lots of scenes with heroine injections and all.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^lolz you didnt get it, its one of the awesome movie, the starting lines and the ending lines, everything is just perfect


----------



## eggman (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah man!!! Charlie Chaplin rocks!!! I've seen all his movies. He's only famous for Slapstick comedy, but trust me his movie are much much more deeper.
*City Light* probably has the most amazing ending of all the love story movie, sad and happy at the same times. *Modern Times*. Well, all I can say that its a pure classic. Amazing!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2008)

I guess I'll write my suicide note now.

Reason(s) for suicide:
Singh is Kinng 
Ugli aur Pagli

Week after week I begin to understand why Indian cinema is already down the drain.It's just time to flush it I guess.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2008)

Many people like crap boring & loud comedy........minus me from those


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 14, 2008)

The spiderwick chronicles 

if you have younger siblings then its a good family movie ..its a movie about world of magic.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ yep nice movie. also watch bridge to terabithia.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2008)

aminsagar123 said:


> ^^ yep nice movie. also watch bridge to terabithia.


While I liked Chronicles of Narnia and Spiderwick and Golden Compass, Terebithia was a little toooooo childish IMO.


----------



## R2K (Aug 14, 2008)

ghost ship


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 14, 2008)

singh is kinng - 7\10.

it ISN'T half-bad.Nice comedy and an even better OST and no story to work your brain at---->total timepass.And a lil bit of katrina kaif doesn't hurt much,does it?

and please don't leave your seats before the end credits are over,you get to see snoop dogg wearing ****ing turban and all,and need I say he looks like a complete ass?The movie is worth watching just for the end credits,.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^Omigawd just coz snoop dawgg TDH stooped so much !
Please, listen to some good songs there are plenty of'em


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 15, 2008)

'The Notebook' what a movie !!! 8/10


----------



## eggman (Aug 15, 2008)

Sing Is King....5/10....
A few jokes here and there!!! But that's it. Full of cliches and stupid jokes!!!Not worthy to watch in a theater!!!!Even if it was a 'timepass' move.....time didn't pass quite fast!!!


----------



## slugger (Aug 15, 2008)

*Dangerous minds* - 7.5/10

*In Bruges* - 7/10

nice muvees to watch on the eve of Indie day  [no relation...I just watched today]


----------



## a_medico (Aug 15, 2008)

T159 said:
			
		

> Long time no see !



For a change, was busy not watching movies 


*Singh is kinng* - Trying to finish it in parts. Its hard to digest exaggerated physical movements with exaggerated expressions labelled as humor! I don't know. Maybe I will change my opinion after I watch the whole movie.

*My Sassy Girl*- The english version. Just wanted to compare it with *Ugly Aur Pagli*. But it turned out to be not too bad! The actress is good. Movie is good but our natural tendency is to compare it with the original. Original was way too good. Ugly Aur Pagli was a bad remake. We try to copy each and every scene of a foriegn language movie and then we try to indianise them. And we fail miserably. Indian cinema has a long way to go! 

Next on the list:

Transsiberian
The 9th Company (Russian)


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

a_medico said:


> The 9th Company (Russian)


Its amazing, BHD type feel but end is kinda dumb.
Best moments were the training period, frikkin awesome !

Me too was aways from movies.


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 15, 2008)

Honey (2003)  -  6.5/10

can anyone suggest some foreign language good films.. i m feeling a little bored with english ones... i have also seen some good korean films mentioned earlier in this thread.. can i have some french, spanish, arabic stuff.... i can do with subtitles...

one very good Arabic film i wud like to recommend is - Children of Heaven


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^*Diving Bell and the Butterfly*
Its vivid despite the plot. Beautiful movie, but main protagonist was kinda selfish at one crucial point.

Some more from my stash, prolly some controversial too:


4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days
9 Pota
101 Reykjavik
Amelie
A Very Long Engagement
Banlieue 13
Borat
Das Boot
Der Untergang
Irreversible
La Pianiste
Ma Mere
Malena
Pan’s Labyrinth
Perfect blue
The Machinist
The Most Distant Course
The Story of Xiaoyan


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

> one very good Arabic film i wud like to recommend is - Children of Heaven


You cannot go through that movie without producing a bucket full of tears. Seriously, the saddest (in a good way) movie I have ever seen. 5/5.


----------



## eggman (Aug 16, 2008)

IMDB's Dark Knight forum is so messed up that its hillarious in its own way!!!


----------



## a_medico (Aug 16, 2008)

9 Pota (In russian R = P  ) So *9 Rota* - Good movie. Agree with T159's views on it. Can imagine how difficult it would be to fight the 'ghosts' in their own terrain.

Will be watching *Diving Bell and the Butterfly* by recommendation. Seems simillar to *The Sea Inside*(Mar Adentro).



			
				ajaybc said:
			
		

> I saw Trainspotting today by the recommendation of one of my frnds who said i was a must watch movie.I dint like it at all and stopped at half way.Lots of scenes with heroine injections and all.



Try watching it with subtitles. The scottish accent is difficult to comprehend even for the english people. Even I had similar experience when I watched it few years back. But liked it when I watched again with subtitles.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^me watches *The Sea Inside* next.
Thanks


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^*Diving Bell and the Butterfly*
> Its vivid despite the plot. Beautiful movie, but main protagonist was kinda selfish at one crucial point.
> 
> Some more from my stash, prolly some controversial too:
> ...



yo great... thnks man


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

Ugly & Pagli. - 4/10 
Crap.


----------



## eggman (Aug 16, 2008)

*American History X*- 9/10. Powerful film. And an amazing performance by Edward Norton. _Probably_ the best of his career. 

*For A Few Dollars More*- 9/10.If not better , it's as good as The Good The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

Hellboy 2 : The golden army -8/10
Great movie


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^Omigawd Hellboy 2 released !


----------



## eggman (Aug 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Omigawd Hellboy 2 released !


It's been a month already!!!

*Definitely Maybe*-6.5/10. A typical hollywood love story of a man in love with three women at differnent times. High on entertainment factor!!!!But Nothing memorable.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^lately I was out of movie room *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/94.png


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 16, 2008)

The X-Files : I want to believe (5/10)
Not upto expectations. The end was very lame and hurried.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Omigawd Hellboy 2 released !


yep. long back. But due to certain circumstances  , I was able to see it only today.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 17, 2008)

Please suggest me some good comedy movies.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2008)

^ Eurotrip, Snatch, AP, Scary Movie, Hera Pheri, Andaz apna apna.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 17, 2008)

^^^^ 
It depends on what kind of humor one likes. Some like physical humor... eg govinda movies in 90s, and most of the bollywood comedy movies. You are supposed to 'keep your brain aside' to watch these movies. 

But in bollywood, they always expect people to keep their brains aside while watching a comedy movie. Why cant they make intelligent movies with good humor!


Anyway, i will try to recall a few :-

Gunda(don't make a mistake of watching it with family  )
Clerks
The Big Lebowski
Austin Powers trilogy
Matrubhoomi (though it is a serious movie, first half has a bit of dark humor)
In Bruges
Andaz apna apna
Pushpak
Fight Club
Trainspotting
Snatch
Borat: Cultural learnings of America for make benefit glorious nation of Kazakhstan
Beerfest
Harold and Kumar go to white castle
Chupke Se (2003) - I am sure many of you haven't even heard of it. Give it a try.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 17, 2008)

Golmaal, 
Hera pheri

Garam masala

Garam masala
Chachi 420

Utpal dutt's movie, cant remember name


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG...please....no more Govinda+David Dhavan movies.
I have had my dose through Doordarshan when we had no cable connection.U have to shut down ur brain and the whole nervous system while watching those movies.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2008)

I havent commented on any Bollywood movie in this thread yet.....but I have seen people commenting on "Sing is Kinng" as crap, stupid jokes, exaggerated humor etc..etc ....True I agree but I still would say to make a senseless stupid comedy that still makes to giggle, light heart...... maybe not at all occations is still not that easy to make. If you loose the line it become an out an out cheap journey.
I like corny comedy as long as it manages to hold the thin line between corny and cheap, and in movies like these there are occations when that line is crossed but given the frame in which these movies are projected you can expect that at some parts in the entire episode.  But eventually you loose nothing. Most of the people come out saying its was Bakwas but Bindass Bakwass....


BTW I have yet to see those Chaplin Movies I commented briefly couple of pages ago.
In the mean time saw *The Prodigal Son*. An out an out true martial art movie. I love this kind of actuall hand to hand combacts. Awsome fight sequences. I will rate this one among my top 5 Martial art movies, along with *Knockabout*, which I guess is my top one till now. Incidently both of them are directed by *Samo Hung*. Fans of Martial Arts not to miss this one.......


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 17, 2008)

Saw *Saving Private Ryan* just now.
Classic,Brilliant.
Brilliant direction,superb acting,casting,sets,special FX,sounds.....everything
Greatest movie ever made.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2008)

Dead Mary - 6/10
Fright Night - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Fright Night - 8/10



Fright Night was a cute movie, I watched it when I was a kid...u made me remember a long forgotten movie......Another movie which comes to mind is *Frightners*, quite decent movie with Michael J Fox in memorable role....you will like it if you liked fright nights.

BTW Ally you didnt comment on my Chaplin post...


----------



## eggman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Batchna Ae Haseeno*- It promises to be an entertainer. And it hits bull's eye.....A pure entertainer , good to kill 2.5 hours!!! Nothing new , so-so performance, avg script, mediocre direction...but in the end it all turns out a good combination!!  _3.5/5_


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2008)

End of days - 6/10


----------



## shantanu (Aug 18, 2008)

i saw hellboy 2 = nothing special  !

The beginning is a OK movie ! i like Mark  !

also seen Rails and Ties ! remembered me of a movie from this guy ! same acting and plot !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 18, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Fright Night was a cute movie, I watched it when I was a kid...u made me remember a long forgotten movie......Another movie which comes to mind is *Frightners*, quite decent movie with Michael J Fox in memorable role....you will like it if you liked fright nights.


I saw Fright Night on Zee MGM long back.And since it's rainy season the weather just made me pick up the DVD & watch it all over again.It was truly a horror classic & had those really cheesy 80's feel to it which I always like.I need to watch Frighteners again too.Thanks for reminding.



sam9s said:


> BTW Ally you didnt comment on my Chaplin post...


LOL! I wasn't a big Chaplin fan, just vaguely remember my school days when they used to take us into this Audio-Visual room & air some of his small clips.That's about all I can recollect.



sam9s said:


> I havent commented on any Bollywood movie in this thread yet.....but I have seen people commenting on "Sing is Kinng" as crap, stupid jokes, exaggerated humor etc..etc ....True I agree but I still would say to make a senseless stupid comedy that still makes to giggle, light heart...... maybe not at all occations is still not that easy to make. If you loose the line it become an out an out cheap journey.
> I like corny comedy as long as it manages to hold the thin line between corny and cheap, and in movies like these there are occations when that line is crossed but given the frame in which these movies are projected you can expect that at some parts in the entire episode. But eventually you loose nothing. Most of the people come out saying its was Bakwas but Bindass Bakwass...


Singh Is Kinng was OK.The start was extremely goofy & the end was almost the same.Akshay Kumar is one of the finest actors of this industry.He has got utmost potential in him.Given a good scrip he could perform extremely well.But in this movie most of his character was wasted.He has few good moments & that's just about it.Some emotional moments are the saving grace & Katrina Kaif (for the followers ).

I can atleast let that movie go but if you watch Ugli Aur Pagli, you experience on of those moments when you want to literally grab hold of the director & strangle him to death for making such a garbage movie.Films like this makes me sad to say we still keep hopes floating in Indian cinema.The industry is loosing it's touch every single day.Blatant plagiarism of song, scripts & dialogues is just a mundane thing for today's directors.No one bothers thinking out of the box & just rely on spinning off Hollywood movies.What's more they even deny it saying it's not at all similar instead of giving credit to the original makers.Sohail Khan's argument for the movie 'God Tussi Great Ho' not being a copy of Bruce Almighty is so great that it makes me want to kiss his feet.He claimed (before the movie released) that we had no right to pass a comment on this film being taken off Bruce Almighty before it actually being released (WTF!).He moreover puts the biggest joke of all & says "Our movie has 5 songs in it, Does Bruce Almighty have any?" 

Why you little ignorant prick? The promos are enough to indicate this movie's plot is a CC of Bruce Almighty.And did he forget the song "I got the Power"

Sorry for being so uptight but this had to be brought up.



> Batchna Ae Haseeno- It promises to be an entertainer. And it hits bull's eye.....A pure entertainer , good to kill 2.5 hours!!! Nothing new , so-so performance, avg script, mediocre direction...but in the end it all turns out a good combination!! 3.5/5


Thankfully this was a good film.I can safely say it wasn't too corny but pretty good.Ranbir Kapoor acted very well & did I forget to mention how cute Minisha Lamba looks?  Surprisingly good movie.


----------



## eggman (Aug 18, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> He moreover puts the biggest joke of all & says "Our movie has 5 songs in it, Does Bruce Almighty have any?"
> 
> Why you little ignorant prick? The promos are enough to indicate this movie's plot is a CC of Bruce Almighty.And did he forget the song "I got the Power"


That's the lamest of all excuse!!!! I wish he is sued his ass off!!!


*THE BUTTERFLY EFFECT*- A surprisingly great film. It's about a man who can go into alternate universes by changing certain past actions and reaching to an universe thats a consequence of the particular action. The topic was great and execution was perfect. High on entertainment and fun factor . 9/10

*DONNIE DARKO*- This was recommended to me as a 'similar' movie to THE BUTTERFLY EFFECT.  The topic it to an extent similar, but execution is different. However I didn't like it that much. The pace was slow, fun factor was low. An moreover, I kinda sensed the end quite early. Seems like it tried too hard to be a complex film. 6/10


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2008)

The Pursuit of Happyness - 9/10


----------



## hellknight (Aug 18, 2008)

Hellboy 2 ~ 7/10
Forgetting Sarah Marshall ~ 8/10
The Simpsons Movie ~ 11/10


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

shantanu said:


> also seen Rails and Ties ! remembered me of a movie from this guy ! same acting and plot !


you talkin bout Kevin *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> LOL! I wasn't a big Chaplin fan, just vaguely remember my school days when they used to take us into this Audio-Visual room & air some of his small clips.That's about all I can recollect.



Same here man even I wasnt kind of BIG fan of chaplin. For me chaplin was a just a good time pass. I didnt even know chaplin made full feature films that too few in talkie......untill I stumbled upon *The Great Dictator* on UTV's WM channel. That made me rethink what chaplin was, and then when I dug his work......... and watched his last few movies. I realised how great an actor he was. He still manages to hold that cutting sense of humour with absolutely amazing talent on how to put sarcasm on screen, given the fact the movies were made in 1940!. I'd still say giv it a try. Any serious movie buff, with some serious seriousness in hollywood got to to have/see Chapin Collection.



> I can atleast let that movie go but if you watch Ugli Aur Pagli, you experience on of those moments when you want to literally grab hold of the director & strangle him to death for making such a garbage movie.Films like this makes me sad to say we still keep hopes floating in Indian cinema.The industry is loosing it's touch every single day.Blatant plagiarism of song, scripts & dialogues is just a mundane thing for today's directors.No one bothers thinking out of the box & just rely on spinning off Hollywood movies.What's more they even deny it saying it's not at all similar instead of giving credit to the original makers.Sohail Khan's argument for the movie 'God Tussi Great Ho' not being a copy of Bruce Almighty is so great that it makes me want to kiss his feet.He claimed (before the movie released) that we had no right to pass a comment on this film being taken off Bruce Almighty before it actually being released (WTF!).He moreover puts the biggest joke of all & says "Our movie has 5 songs in it, Does Bruce Almighty have any?"



lol I know how it feels. I had the same feeling with "Fanah"....I know few people would defend but I dont know for me fanah was a torchure, it was sooooo monotonous and mundane, I cant tell you. Its one of the poorest movie for me.

But I dont agree that our industry is loosing touch, there still are creative people out there who can bring some splinded work like *Khosala ka ghosala* and *Bheja Fry* on screen. People like *Nagesh kuknoor* and *Madhukar Bhandarkar* have brough some very original concepts on screen......last but not the least out good old Aamir Khan gave us an amazingly beautifull movie *Taare zameen par*....so dispite of the usuall crap and scrap I think our industry is moving in the right direction.........


----------



## anniyan (Aug 19, 2008)

100 girls - 3/5 stars - good american pie type movie


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

Bachna Ae Haseeno 7/10
Nice tp movie


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 19, 2008)

Miss.Pettigrew Lives for A Day- Nice British comedy with some witty dialogues. My rating- 6.5/10


----------



## shantanu (Aug 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> you talkin bout Kevin *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


 
i like kevin bacon very much ! he is a great actor  

saw married life, id say 6/10 , just did coz of rachel mcadams and pierce brosnan 

i did watch " kingdom of heaven " 7th time 10/10  !!! never got bored of it


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

*Chaos Theory* - 8/10


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i like kevin bacon very much ! he is a great actor


me too. He is just so fckuin amazing. Some of mine fav are Hollow man, Tremors 1 and Mystic River. Death Sentence deserves a worthy mention too.

One of his quotes:



> Take away the Gucci or Levis and we're all the same


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

I just saw second half of *The World's Fastest Indian*

Anthony Hopkins is just mind blowing. Worth a watch. True human spirit of determination.

Amazing movie. Gonna download it asap.


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Gonna download it asap.


You might wanna re structure your statement!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2008)

Watched Mehbooba today. Was an OK Movie. Performances were good by Sanjay Dutt and Ajay Devgan.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Road to Perdition* great movie starring Tom Hanks... 8.5/10


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> *Road to Perdition* great movie starring Tom Hanks... 8.5/10


The most underrated film I have seen!!!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 19, 2008)

Road to perdition was a awesome movie , also i forgot the name of that movie in which Tomhanks played that great runner  , awesome movie that was !!!  ,

Death sentence was a movie that brought tears in my eyes


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2008)

In Bruges- 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2008)

Pirates of the Silicon Valley -7/10


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

*Please Teach Me English* - lolz, decent movie *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 20, 2008)

Watched The Negotiator againt last night .. Great movie .. Didnt like Spiderwick Chronicles .. Street Kings was just an okay movie ..


----------



## Rahim (Aug 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Road to perdition was a awesome movie , also i forgot the name of that movie in which Tomhanks played that great runner  , awesome movie that was !!!  ,
> 
> Death sentence was a movie that brought tears in my eyes


Forest Gump, wasnt it?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2008)

Saving Private Ryan - 10/10 Realistic WW2 movie.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2008)

*Never back down* - 8/10


----------



## shantanu (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah forest gump  it was awesome !


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2008)

*All the boys love Mandy Lane* - 7/10

Dudes, Amber Heard *is* hot!!


----------



## Bandu (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunday: No country for old men. Slept half way into the movie. Could not understand. Boring.
Monday: Spiderwick chronicles. Good. Worth the money spent.
Tuesday: CJ7. Not bad. I'd recommend this.
Today: Charlie Wilsons War. Will update this thread tomorrow on how good it is.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 20, 2008)

eggman said:


> *THE BUTTERFLY EFFECT*- A surprisingly great film. The topic was great and execution was perfect. High on entertainment and fun factor . 9/10



Also check out the techno track by The Chemical brothers.

*My Elastic Eyes[/i] (the one when he wakes up in his girlfriend's hostel)




WTF. I edited my previous post with the above lines!!! m going crazy. Will write couple of lines :-

THE BUTTERFLY EFFECT- Also go thro the movie's 'alternate ending'.

Forgetting Sarah Marshal - Net was down for 3 days so had to watch it. But turned out to be not so bad. Had quite a few funny characters. Also has few unnecesarry gross scenes for those who really bother.

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly- Good movie but my expectations were way too high. Gives you a scare if you imagine youself in the so called 'locked-in syndrome'. I still feel 'The Sea Inside' was a better bet.*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Never back down* - 8/10



the OST is freaking awesome.


----------



## eggman (Aug 20, 2008)

Bandu said:


> Sunday: No country for old men.



And it was the the fastest movie of all the Nominees!!!
Personally I liked it a lot!!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> the OST is freaking awesome.


Yep. And the movie even more.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 20, 2008)

^^nah,the chick kinda is pretty average,and there isn't much in the movie really.There are loads of movies based on this same theme,you know,even 'step up 2 streets' is kinda the same with dancing replacing fighting.

But the OSt includes some darn good tracks including 'orange marmalade','someday' by flipsyde,'teenagers',anthem for the underdog,to be loved,etc etc.Some of the songs are completely out of context in the movie,lolz,but still one of the better compilation in recent times.

check it out dawgs!


@pathik:and sup with staying in offline mode naab?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude, that chick is hottt. I have 4 movies of her. Will see the other 2 tomo. Do check out All the boys love Mandy Lane. Typical Slasher movie.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 20, 2008)

Mandy Lane was ok. Gripping movie with bgrade actors. Its watch and delete type of movie(Disposable). 

Has anybody seen *Mr. Brooks*?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

just watched *Three... Extremes* - terrifying and shivering, brainfckued. I need a break.


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 21, 2008)

Dumplings anyone? 

I didn't find it that puking to be honest.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^yeah its one of the short stories in *Three... Extremes*

I usually don't feel puking in any gore movie now. *Box* was the best, then *Cut* and then *Dumplings *(may be story left me with wanting for moar) among the three short stories. I need to watch full version of Dumplings.
One of the most surreal and shocking image was this from Box:
*www.takeshimiyazawa.com/uploaded_images/three_extremes-700532.jpg

Only movie that left me a little uneasy was *Audition*


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 21, 2008)

Bandu said:
			
		

> Sunday: No country for old men. Slept half way into the movie. Could not understand. Boring.



Man! I loved that movie. i mean the villian was damn great; well actually who was villian and who was not; couldnt judge; but then again the guy who killed people with compressed air; that was awesome; and the hotel encounter... I mean these small scenes also make up for a lot..


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> just watched *Three... Extremes* - terrifying and shivering, brainfckued. I need a break.



Ab meri bareee....time for me to take a break


----------



## Bandu (Aug 21, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Man! I loved that movie. i mean the villian was damn great; well actually who was villian and who was not; couldnt judge; but then again the guy who killed people with compressed air; that was awesome; and the hotel encounter... I mean these small scenes also make up for a lot..


 
Might be too much wine  I just fell asleep and returned the DVD the next day. I can't watch it anymore now.

Anyways, I watched (1) Charlie Wilson's War yesterday. Tom Hanks - as usual was good, I'd say. Nice storyline - mix of war and politics. Kinda nice movie for a change. 7/10.

(2) The Recruit. Yes. 2 movies in a day 
Kinda boring I'd say. Does not qualify to be a great movie, considering Pachino. I'd have expected something good out of this movie. It gets very predictable as the film progresses. 5/10.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh my goodness.. what a movie!! 
*The Usual Suspects* -- 9/10


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 22, 2008)

Enemy at the Gates - 9/10


----------



## Rahim (Aug 22, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> oh my goodness.. what a movie!!
> *The Usual Suspects* -- 9/10



So where is Kaiser Soze ?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2008)

Cloverfield - 8/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

The Strangers - 1/10.

Silly Movie. I was not able to bear the boredom after 35mins. BORING.

Dont watch it. Dont waste your bandwidth by downloading this movie .


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> just watched *Three... Extremes* - terrifying and shivering, brainfckued. I need a break.



Takashi Milke is good...


----------



## Bandu (Aug 22, 2008)

Behing Enemy Lines (both 1 and 2) - a must watch.

Y'day I watched Step Up 2 - The streets. Wasn't much appealing to me, but the younger generation here would find it entertaining - the dancing sequences, music and all that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Ab meri bareee....time for me to take a break


I got Eraserhead...lolz
Will see at night *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2008)

Next - 7/10 . Typical Nick cage.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 22, 2008)

saw Next a long time back! not so impressive ! he is looking old ! the best part was mustabg (was it ?) 

his another movie ummmm name  was = i forgot ! but he was a arms dealer in it ! very nice movie  must say 7/10


----------



## Rahim (Aug 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> I got Eraserhead...lolz
> Will see at night *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png



See it and then throw some light on it     This was me watching it. Total confoosed


----------



## trublu (Aug 22, 2008)

shantanu said:


> his another movie ummmm name  was = i forgot ! but he was a arms dealer in it ! very nice movie  must say 7/10



Lord Of War


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2008)

Senior Skip Day - 7/10
Fright Night 2 - 8/10


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 22, 2008)

Beowolf - 5/10
Why the hell did they make it an animation movie?


----------



## Garbage (Aug 22, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Beowolf - 5/10
> Why the hell did they make it an animation movie?


cr@p movie...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2008)

My Sassy Girl - 7/10
Dearest Elisha - 10/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

Jackass 2.5 - 11/10 

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png must watch for all


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

Watched 3 movies in last few days, 
*Love Phobia* (Korean)

*Eraserhead* (Hollywood) 

*Hinokio* (Japanese)


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 23, 2008)

Garbage said:


> cr@p movie...



yeah.wasted my time and bandwidth.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 23, 2008)

*Good Will Hunting*-9/10


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Eraserhead* (Hollywood)B]


Kaisa lagaa? Kuch palle paraa


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> Watched 3 movies in last few days,
> *Love Phobia* (Korean)
> 
> *Eraserhead* (Hollywood)
> ...



how about rating them,.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2008)

No country for old men - 8/10.
The ending was a bit too unusual though.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> No country for old men - 8/10.
> The ending was a bit too unusual though.



man what a movie u made me remember.......I discuessed this movie fairly in details in my following posts in this thread...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84916&highlight=no+country+for+old+men&page=87


----------



## shantanu (Aug 23, 2008)

saw : 

Wanted 9/10
Taken :8/10
Stuck: 8/10
Transeberian : 9/10

all movies must watch ! Wanted was amazingly actionite


----------



## Who (Aug 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^yeah its one of the short stories in *Three... Extremes*
> 
> I usually don't feel puking in any gore movie now. *Box* was the best, then *Cut* and then *Dumplings *(may be story left me with wanting for moar) among the three short stories.



 Well i agree Box was the best , it really twisted your brain , i watched 5-6 times to understand what was really going on then but i couldn't then i went to IMDB boards & for the 7th when i watched Box i kept a smiple mind & didn't think about complex stuff & story was kinda clear to me , anyway i watched 3 extremes a year ago at that time i thought it was really a Scary movie.

         BUT  then i watched SALO , oh man that is one movie i should have never watched , it's really Unfilmable , i mean after watching SALO i couldn't sleep for 2-3 days , i couldn't even eat proparly & after SALO all those horror & tourture movies became laugable , after watching SALO , just to forget that movie i watched so many comedy films & read few books but till this day i can't compeletly forget it maybe because the whole film is based on FACTS , those Fascist how can they do this , SALO is one movie i advise you to avoid because once you watch it , i am sure no movies will ever be able to scare you , it shows how some humans have so twisted minds.


    Anyway Salo was one movie that should have never been made but it's the only movie that shows there are humans out there who can do something as bad as this.


----------



## azzu (Aug 24, 2008)

wanted damn good 
has any1 saw FLASHPOINT xcellent muvi i loved it


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

Bandu said:


> Behing Enemy Lines (both 1 and 2) - a must watch.


There is only 1 Behind Enemy Lines - Gene Hackman & Wilson


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ Behind Enemy Lines II: Axis of Evil.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2008)

sam9s said:


> man what a movie u made me remember.......I discuessed this movie fairly in details in my following posts in this thread...
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84916&highlight=no+country+for+old+men&page=87


Absolutely man. The ending was boring and the protagonist was knocked off without even showing the fight.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 24, 2008)

National treasure(2004): 8.5/10 : Great fun adventure movie vastly underrated by the imdbians.

Now have to GET the second movie National Treasure book of secrets.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

@rahim &  @TDH
*Love Phobia* (Korean) - Defines what a true love is, avoids the typical cliches in rom-com, end was more than satisfying. Chemistry between both leads was awesome. Story takes a deep turn at the end, quite unpredictable but not for those who like melodrama. A nice movie to instill some goodness around you with your loved ones.
*
Eraserhead* (Hollywood) - David Lynch’s cult classic. Its not a movie but a torturous experience of a man who indulge into various acts without even will. Turn out to be a bad consequences when you do something you aren’t willing to and world takes away everything you wanted to with a insulting smile on face. May be those who don’t like non-entertainment movies shouldn’t touch this one as it stirs a number of emotions, something you will never forget and something you will try to arrange bit by bit. But a must watch for David Lynch’s fan, this is where The Elephant Man came from.
*
Hinokio* (Japanese) - I don’t usually watch animated or movies related to robots. As they all turn out to be nothing more than some silly robot making frens and some other events of sadness and in the end a happy ending. BUT this movie is not like typical ones, indeed you care for every characters. There is an element of virtual reality. A boy who can no longer walk, interacts with the outside world through a robot “Hinokio”. There is one little surprise about Jun (one of the friends), its kinda cute and you will come to know in a amusing way. There are no antagonists in this movie, may be if you can pardon a wannabe le**o gal who is envy of someone in this movie. Who is that someone will be another surprise I left for you to discover as movie rolls.

@Smit
Yep I heard about SALO, looks like I will watch it . Thanks for reminding.
Box was indeed beautiful and haunting. I didn't get scared but there was something that disturbed me. One more stab in morale.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I didnt even know chaplin made full feature films that too few in talkie......untill I stumbled upon *The Great Dictator* on UTV's WM channel. That made me rethink what chaplin was, and then when I dug his work......... and watched his last few movies. I realised how great an actor he was. He still manages to hold that cutting sense of humour with absolutely amazing talent on how to put sarcasm on screen, given the fact the movies were made in 1940!. I'd still say giv it a try. Any serious movie buff, with some serious seriousness in hollywood got to to have/see Chapin Collection.



Thanks, i'm gonna try watch "The Great Dictator".Where did u get the DVD's(no e-tail)?;not available in my city,i think.



sam9s said:


> lol I know how it feels. I had the same feeling with "Fanah"....I know few people would defend but I dont know for me fanah was a torchure, it was sooooo monotonous and mundane, I cant tell you. Its one of the poorest movie for me.
> 
> But I dont agree that our industry is loosing touch, there still are creative people out there who can bring some splendid work like *Khosala ka ghosala* and *Bheja Fry* on screen. People like *Nagesh kuknoor* and *Madhukar Bhandarkar* have brough some very original concepts on screen......last but not the least out good old Aamir Khan gave us an amazingly beautifull movie *Taare zameen par*....so despite of the usual crap and scrap I think our industry is moving in the right direction.........



AFAIK, Fanaa wasn't a rip-off. But, u should  be knowing that Bheja Fry & Dor were rip-offs and not original concepts(I liked both of them, though). Nowadays, the directors and scriptwriters are going more international and copying from lesser known or non-english movies, so yeah maybe the right direction.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2008)

*Dazed and Confused* - 8/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

Best comedy movie of the year --->> *PHOONK*


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Dazed and Confused* - 8/10



its much more fun when your're sitting with a couple of buddies and getting high.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

^


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2008)

*Before The devil knows you are dead*

An OK movie for me......performances were good but there were toooo many plot holes and unbelievable situations....

5.5/10 is what I give.....



smit said:


> BUT  then i watched SALO , oh man that is one movie i should have never watched , it's really Unfilmable , i mean after watching SALO i couldn't sleep for 2-3 days , i couldn't even eat proparly & after SALO all those horror & tourture movies became laugable , after watching SALO , just to forget that movie i watched so many comedy films & read few books but till this day i can't compeletly forget it maybe because the whole film is based on FACTS , those Fascist how can they do this , SALO is one movie i advise you to avoid because once you watch it , i am sure no movies will ever be able to scare you , it shows how some humans have so twisted minds.    Anyway Salo was one movie that should have never been made but it's the only movie that shows there are humans out there who can do something as bad as this.



Yea I am trying to get this SALO for long......it was that time when I was on a Hollywood's Most brutal tourture movie spree. SALO was on my top list........Though I was not able to get it..........I managed to get few others. *Cannibal Holocaust* is till my most brutal movie made.........same what SALO did for you Cannibal Holocaust did for me. Another brutal GORE feast was *Iichi the Killer*....If you want to have same experience like salo...try these........lol...

BTW where did u get SALO from...I am still interested in that movie.....



Hrithan2020 said:


> Thanks, i'm gonna try watch "The Great Dictator".Where did u get the DVD's(no e-tail)?;not available in my city,i think.



I watched The Great Dictator on UTV's WM channel as I said. How ever I got rest of the chaplin movies from the usual source.....



> AFAIK, Fanaa wasn't a rip-off. But, u should  be knowing that Bheja Fry & Dor were rip-offs and not original concepts(I liked both of them, though). Nowadays, the directors and scriptwriters are going more international and copying from lesser known or non-english movies, so yeah maybe the right direction.



Yes I know Bheja Fry was a rip off (Khosala ga Ghosala wasnt). I am not sure about DOR, but 3 Deewarin wasnt. But that is not the point.... even if they were rip offs they were beautifully crafted/directed/acted........I'd rather watch a worth rip off than watching original craps like Fanah......


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 25, 2008)

The Butterfly Effect : 8/10 : Great concept and good story.Acting was horrible though.
Thanks for suggesting it to whoever who suggested it.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 25, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

smit said:


> Well i agree Box was the best , it really twisted your brain , i watched 5-6 times to understand what was really going on then but i couldn't then i went to IMDB boards & for the 7th when i watched Box i kept a smiple mind & didn't think about complex stuff & story was kinda clear to me , anyway i watched 3 extremes a year ago at that time i thought it was really a Scary movie.
> 
> BUT  then i watched SALO , oh man that is one movie i should have never watched , it's really Unfilmable , i mean after watching SALO i couldn't sleep for 2-3 days , i couldn't even eat proparly & after SALO all those horror & tourture movies became laugable , after watching SALO , just to forget that movie i watched so many comedy films & read few books but till this day i can't compeletly forget it maybe because the whole film is based on FACTS , those Fascist how can they do this , SALO is one movie i advise you to avoid because once you watch it , i am sure no movies will ever be able to scare you , it shows how some humans have so twisted minds.
> 
> ...


SALO is full of symbolism and cant be taken of face value. You must read them on imdb otherwise it will look like a disgusting one.
Dont tell me that torture scenes made you vomit 

@T159: Nice review of Erasehead ,though different from my interpretations (Lynch wanted that way, isnt it  )


----------



## skippednote (Aug 25, 2008)

Rocky 1,2,3,4,5,Balboa
Rambo 1,2,3,4


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

^Not all Rocky series are must watch while Rambo is.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 25, 2008)

Rocky 1,3,5and 6 are Great but others aren't bad either


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

^Eh? You missed Rocky IV which is probably the best in the series.I would skip Rocky Balboa as it didn't have much power like the previous Rocky films did.The earlier Rocky movies had true boxing spirit in them.When Rocky V came along it just began to sink the series.It showed much of their family ties rather than showing the true spirit of Rocky.They should have killed the series at IV itself.

The recent Rambo on the other hand is totally the opposite.It was so intense that it gobbled up the rest of the Rambo films with ease as if they didn't even exist.I had never seen Stallone act with so much intensity.That was a true action movie.I can't imagine he did even better than what he did when he was young.Simply amazing.I am just watching the movie in High-Definition right now & it's just too good.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 25, 2008)

Mel Brookes the history of the world part 1, OMG i died laughing. 10/10
You don't Mess with the Zohan 9/10
Tropic Thunder 9/10
all three are hilarious.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2008)

^ Yep will see that today. Robert Downey Jr seems to be on a roll after Iron Man.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> The recent Rambo on the other hand is totally the opposite.It was so intense that it gobbled up the rest of the Rambo films with ease as if they didn't even exist.I had never seen Stallone act with so much intensity.That was a true action movie.I can't imagine he did even better than what he did when he was young.Simply amazing.I am just watching the movie in High-Definition right now & it's just too good.



True Rambo 4 was nothing short of spectacular.......Action was mind blowing. However I would rate the Rambo 1 (the one with the gorilla warfare) equal to Rambo 4 AFA the intensity in the movie and the performance of sly goes..........


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Yes I know Bheja Fry was a rip off (Khosala ga Ghosala wasnt). I am not sure about DOR, but 3 Deewarin wasnt. But that is not the point.... even if they were rip offs they were beautifully crafted/directed/acted........I'd rather watch a worth rip off than watching original craps like Fanah......



I never said the other films were a rip-off. Neways, i was responding to ur response to another message in which u said bollywood was still creative and then mentioned among them 2 rip-offs. Yeah, i too personally would like a rip-off if it was done well, but the thing is most of the directors who do a rip-offs do so bcoz they are duds,zero talent (well,almost).Nagesh Kukkunoor is def. an exception.In fact, I personally liked Dor more than the original.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

They just wanna copy and make easy money. Remember Partner? Or recent shameless copy God, Tussi Great Ho ? They dont have the decency to hide thier inspiration, how shameless can one get?


----------



## windchimes (Aug 25, 2008)

Requiem for a Dream - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0180093/ - 8.5/10
Disturbing and touching

The Departed - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0407887/ - 8.5/10
Gripping film.  Jack Nicholson gives a superb performance

By the way watched God Tussi.. 
One of the worst films.


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 25, 2008)

> All the boys love Mandy Lane - 7/10
> 
> Dudes, Amber Heard is hot!!



agree Amber is hot..
but the film is a BIG CRAP ...I would give it only 4/10 ..useless story ...
I wouldnt recommend it to anyone ...

Can somebody recommend here good comedies or sci fi films in hollywood ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> True Rambo 4 was nothing short of spectacular.......Action was mind blowing. However I would rate the Rambo 1 (the one with the gorilla warfare) equal to Rambo 4 AFA the intensity in the movie and the performance of sly goes..........


Yes of course.I was just blinded so much by the action of this movie that I couldn't help but go overboard.The original Rambo was just one RAW action film.It actually showed us how John Rambo was pushed to be a one man fighting machine.AFAIK First Blood a.k.a Rambo 1 wasn't about Guerilla Warfare.Do you mean the second part where he is sent to Vietnam to look for the POW's? 

Anyway both of them were excellent.True classic Sly action.

Saw The Quiet.Man I just love Camilla Bell.She is so darn pretty & stunning.Come to think of it I prefer her over Elisha Cutberth.The film is pretty good.Could give it a 7/10.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Yes of course.I was just blinded so much by the action of this movie that I couldn't help but go overboard.The original Rambo was just one RAW action film.It actually showed us how John Rambo was pushed to be a one man fighting machine.AFAIK First Blood a.k.a Rambo 1 wasn't about Guerilla Warfare.Do you mean the second part where he is sent to Vietnam to look for the POW's? .



Maybe I am confused about guerilla Warfare, I think any war which has small raids, ambushes and attacks particularly ambush...... forcing enemy to a terrain unsuited to them is called guerilla Warfare.....which is what Rambo did in First Blood. I think his commander somewhere in the movie mentions that as well......

Anyway as you said both of them were excellent.True classic Sly action..



Hrithan2020 said:


> I never said the other films were a rip-off. Neways, i was responding to ur response to another message in which u said bollywood was still creative and then mentioned among them 2 rip-offs. Yeah, i too personally would like a rip-off if it was done well, but the thing is most of the directors who do a rip-offs do so bcoz they are duds,zero talent (well,almost).Nagesh Kukkunoor is def. an exception.In fact, I personally liked Dor more than the original.



Yes most of the directors are dud I agree but still I'd say the situation is better than what it was in late 90s where I think the cinema was at its wrost.......we were getting same old crap again and again. Now atleast we have young directors who tend to try different, and some of them have really given exceptionally good movies.........Anurag Kashyap (Black Friday)....Sriram Raghavan (Ek Hasina Thi and Jonny Gaddar)....Navdeep Singh  (Manorma six feet under).....Shimit Amin (Aab tak chappan and chak de India) are there to name a few.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Maybe I am confused about guerilla Warfare, I think any war which has small raids, ambushes and attacks particularly ambush...... forcing enemy to a terrain unsuited to them is called guerilla Warfare.....which is what Rambo did in First Blood. I think his commander somewhere in the movie mentions that as well......


Oh so you meant the Guerilla tactics.Yep that's been his forte in almost all Rambo films.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Oh so you meant the Guerilla tactics.Yep that's been his forte in almost all Rambo films.



yea tactics ....that may be the better way to discribe.......and yes though it was in all of the Rambo Movies.......First Blood was executed exceptionally.......


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2008)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2008)

Saw 4 - 8/10


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 26, 2008)

can anyone suggest some movies of sci-fi and adventure genre


----------



## anniyan (Aug 27, 2008)

Trainspotting - Lovely movie - 8/10
Botched - Dark comedy - 8/10
Otis - Dark comedy - 8.5/10

Loved all the three


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 27, 2008)

*Just saw "AAMIR" ..... was moved very very emotionally  * ..
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1241195/
Very thought provoking movie ....no community wants war or terror ..its only the extermists who fill poison in the minds of people ...great debut by Rajiv Khandelwal..couldnt believe its a bollywood movie.......When will this terrorism be erased from this world 

A must watch 

*My rating 10/10 .................*


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2008)

^Its the rich and powerful who is gonna plague the young minds and play the card to suit them. Have you seen Zeitgeist yet?

For Adventure and Sci-fi, watch Star Wars series, War of The Worlds, Event Horizon (i dont remember any other) and should not and i repeat, should not watch Hackers :warned:


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 27, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest



good one.. but was very odd at the end


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2008)

^Think about the happiness and joy given to the inmates and it was just kinda messiah giving them some happy moments .


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 27, 2008)

^ well... yea, we can have different interpretations i guess


----------



## xbonez (Aug 27, 2008)

Street Kings - def. worth a watch


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2008)

* Sympathy for Mr. Vengence*....Its a korian Movie much like OldBoy

Quite a depressing movie, stronge message weather violence can be justified for doing the right or the wrong.....my only problem......I have seen some really slow paced movies but this one beats every movie in that aspect.....its slooooow to the limits........

I will give 6.5/10 for this one


----------



## eggman (Aug 27, 2008)

*IDENTITY*- A good thriller movie about 10-guy-in-a-motel-and-each-of-them-dies-one-by-one-who-is-the-killer? with a different kind of ending!!!(Not telling you to avoid spoilers) _3.5/5_


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 27, 2008)

*can anyone suggest some movies of sci-fi and adventure genre*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 27, 2008)

the bank job-6\10.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2008)

*Sunshine* - 9/10 
*Friggin Awesome*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ 
*A Few Good Men* --- 8/10


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

FF:Tokyo Drift, though not a classic but if you are a racing fan then its a must watch and with that amazing OST. Just one caveat: Forget the story and a little cameo by ?? Watch it to now


----------



## shantanu (Aug 28, 2008)

Restraint : good (ok type)
Million dollar baby : ok


----------



## RCuber (Aug 29, 2008)

TDK 9.5/10  
Harsh Times excellent movie. 8/10


----------



## Pathik (Aug 29, 2008)

Mumbai meri jaan - 8/10
Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2008)

*The Fall* - WOW!

Tarsem Singh has done it again after The Cell. The chemistry between the sweet child and the stuntman is awesome. As expected, movie is also visually stunning.

I really wonder how such movies go unnoticed! Tarsem Singh certainly seems much better than the overhyped Shyamalan, atleast in this phase. Hope he too get good backup from big banners.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 30, 2008)

Never Back Down
8/10 
genre: street fight/boxing mix

The hero tyler looks like a lot like Tom Cruise but with good height


----------



## Pathik (Aug 30, 2008)

*Donnie Darko.* . Finally. 9/10
Superb movie.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 30, 2008)

*Rock On*-9/10


----------



## freakbaba (Aug 30, 2008)

Stagecoach(1939) - 9/10

a Western Classic not to be missed for the world !


----------



## eggman (Aug 30, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Donnie Darko.* . Finally. 9/10
> Superb movie.



Watch *THE BUTTERFLY EFFECT*......kind of same concept.........completely different execution.......and more entertaining


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 30, 2008)

movie-SPEED
Actor-Keanu Reeves & sandra Bullock
genre-action

movie-Final Fantasy Advent Children
Animated
genre-action

movie-Conan The Barabarian
Actor-Arnold Schwarzenegger
genre-action

movie-far and away
Actor-Tom Cruise & Nicole Kidman
genre-romantic

movie-The.French.Connection
Actor-Gene Hackman
genre-action

actor-Ed Harris & Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio
movie-the abyss
genre-science fiction

movie list:-
clockwork orange(nutcase,dystopian)
memento(action suspense)
no country for old man
bad boys(action movie)
crash(drama)
domino(keira knightley)
hard boiled(must see action movie *ing Chow Yun Fat)
monty python-search for holy grail(comedy)
the host(sci-fi)
the color of money(tom cruise)
tombstone(western)
strange days(must must see)
lock stock and two smoking barrels(black comedy)
Poltergeist(must see not so horrific horror movie)
Leon(must see)
Seven(brad pitt)
a beautiful mind(russel crowe and jennifer connelly)
the devil's advocate(charlize theron and keanu reeves)
Four.Weddings.and.a.Funeral(romantic movie must watch *ing annie mcdowell and that british actor)

Notting Hill(romantic movie must watch *ing julia roberts and that british actor)
Porky's [1982](comedy)
Bachelor.Party(tom hanks comedy movie)
Misery(James Caan .genre-Drama | Thriller | Horror)
The Mist(horror movie based on stephen king novell)
Top Gun(action movie -tom cruise,val kilmer)
Sleepless in Seattle(Romantic-*ing tom hanks meg ryan)
silence of the lambs(jodie foster,anthony hoppkins)
lord of the rings trilogy
Black Hawk Down(action-*ing eric bana,orlando bloom(must must must watch))
The fifth element(actio,sci-fi-*ing bruce willis and that pretty chick)
Indiana jones(first three parts)(action,adventure-*ingharrison ford)
star wars(the 70s and 80s movies and the latest one)
die hard 1 and 3(action-*ing bruce willis)
lethal weapon series esp ist part -*ing mel gibson,danny glover
bourne series+goodwill hunting(action *ing matt damon)
ocean's eleven
the good the bad and the ugly+dirty harry series(western *ing clint eastwood)
Terminator-1&2
stranger than fiction
Spirited Away and Mononoke Hime(anime movies)
Ghost in the shell(animated movie original)
akira(animated movie)
the patriot(*ing-mel gibson)
the fugitive+clear and present danger+hollywood homicide
*ing harrison ford

silent hill (horror movie *ing radha mitchell)
seraphim falls(pierce brosnan,liam neeson)
snatch(black comedy *ing brad pitt,jason statham)
syriana(political *ing george clooney,matt damon)
james bond:-
1.Dr No
2.from russia with love
pierce brosnan series movies
casino royale

well so much for today .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2008)

Saw Bachelor Party starring Tom Hanks.Awesome movie.A good 9/10.Must watch.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 31, 2008)

Run, Fatboy, Run -7/10


----------



## sam9s (Aug 31, 2008)

ok my next addation

*3:10 to Yuma*......After a looooooooong loooooong time I have seen a decent western Flick.......plot is common to the limit, even few situations were pretty repetative but again the presentation, direction and performances were awsome......music....... action to the point plus all you guys fan of TDk have a good excuse to go for this one. It has *Christian Bale* starring in it along with another highly talented actor *Russel Crow*................Definately worth a watch....

7/10 is what I give......


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 31, 2008)

Ice Age 1 (Must Watch) 9/10 Rated


----------



## pushkar (Aug 31, 2008)

Guys, please suggest some movies like the Bourne series and also like Lord of the Rings.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

Oceans Series
Pirates Series


----------



## shantanu (Aug 31, 2008)

i am exhausted ! no more good movies left ! saw every and each of em ! even TV series has started .. PB ended ! nothing left ! 

guys say some !!!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 31, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i am exhausted ! no more good movies left ! saw every and each of em ! even TV series has started .. PB ended ! nothing left !
> 
> guys say some !!!



What!.... u cant be serious.....I think I can rate myself in one of the very very regular hollywood movie watcher for the past.......mmmm I'd say 10 years and I still feel so much quality content is left.......and to say I have started watching TV series in the last couple of years only.......I think my ever hunger for content would not fall short too soon,,,


----------



## karmanya (Aug 31, 2008)

the zietgiest and Iraq for sale, both previously recommended by members, awesome movies, documentary type both 8-8.5/10


----------



## cluby (Aug 31, 2008)

Cloverfield
You Dont Mess With The Zohan
Hancock
Wanted
Mr Brooks

All R A Must Watch Movies


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

cluby said:


> You Dont Mess With The Zohan
> Hancock



??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Pathik (Aug 31, 2008)

*Stop Loss* - Post War time movie. 7/10


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

Wanted - A must watch ??? :O

HellBoy 2 is good.


----------



## trublu (Aug 31, 2008)

Philadelphia-9/10.
And Tom Hanks-11/10.

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sauravktr (Sep 2, 2008)

how to download movies??? P2p or torrent ? & the best softwares among this......


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ lol..


----------



## sam9s (Sep 2, 2008)

sauravktr said:


> how to download movies??? P2p or torrent ? & the best softwares among this......



I hope the next question would not be........Can somebody provide me direct RS links for some good movies.......


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2008)

sauravktr said:


> how to download movies??? P2p or torrent ? & the best softwares among this......


Very good question! Appreciate your braveness!

Please someone suggest me some nice movies which are worth it for BluRay or HD format. I'm trying to get these from my friend in US. Last time I asked I was suggested
300
Matrix Trilogy
Wanted.

Maybe some of you can add more.


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 2, 2008)

Movie Name: The Illusionist
imdb: *www.imdb.com/title/tt0443543/
Language: English
Genre: Romance/Suspense

The best ending I have ever ever seen.. Must watch..
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Yep. Edward Norton classic. I will see it this week hopefully.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 2, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Please someone suggest me some nice movies which are worth it for BluRay or HD format. I'm trying to get these from my friend in US. Last time I asked I was suggested
> 300
> Matrix Trilogy
> Wanted.
> ...


Wanted on Blu-Ray? It's not even out on DVD yet.

Anyway it's not worth getting even on DVD.An absolute garbage.Better get the ones I suggested earlier.

EDIT: Do you have a PS3 or a Blu-Ray player?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG I saw an Hindi movie and its called Halla Bol....it was nice. This is the first time I found a Bolly flick interesting


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2008)

Rock on - 9/10
Awesome music.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Please someone suggest me some nice movies which are worth it for BluRay or HD format. I'm trying to get these from my friend in US. Last time I asked I was suggested
> 300
> Matrix Trilogy
> Wanted.
> ...



I wonder who suggested Wanted on BlueRay....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif

Anyway......Saving Private Ryan is definate one for me ........then
Black Hawk Down is another awsome movie for the collection...
Fifth Eliment is another one I can think off
Transformers would also look and sound good on BlueRay........


----------



## aytus (Sep 3, 2008)

yep not too many titles available for blue ray yet. transformers is one. but black hawk down is the one you wont regret buying/
tropic thunder 8/10
anybody watched speed racer?


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 3, 2008)

^speed racer is good movie 

speed racer 7/10

Rockon 8/10

wanted 7/10

*street kings 8/10 (blue ray available)

felon 7/10 (blue ray available)* 

*on blue ray :-

starship troopers 1 
beowulf
21
exorcism (most recom)
mummy 1 & mummy 2
the perfect storm (most recom)
bank job
Batman begins
vantage point
jumper
rambo 1-3
national treasure 1 & 2
v for vendetta
avp 1 & 2
HIdalgo
saw 4
resident evil 1-3
harry potter series
die hard 1-4
troy
pearl harbor
pursuit of happines


will continue :-
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Anyway......Saving Private Ryan is definate one for me ........then


Even Saving Private Ryan isn't out on any high definition media yet.I fail to understand how such a brilliant movie like this failed to make it on high definition media.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 3, 2008)

Death Race Jason Statham

6/10, but a must watch, concept is similar to 'the condemned' but in racing.


----------



## pushkaraj (Sep 3, 2008)

As suggested by T159, i watched the Korean movie: A Millionaire's First Love

I usually dont watch emotional movies. But i really loved watching this one. I wud giv it an 8/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 3, 2008)

*The Love Guru* ...so funny n Hillarious ..MIke Myers rocks ...Guru Pitka   
..If u love Austin Powers series this is a must watch..but its not gud as Austin..but still
I will give 8/10....


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 4, 2008)

Harsh Times-8/10. A must watch for Christain Bale fans.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 4, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> *The Love Guru* ...so funny n Hillarious ..MIke Myers rocks ...Guru Pitka
> ..If u love Austin Powers series this is a must watch..but its not gud as Austin..but still
> I will give 8/10....


Dude, seriously? 8/10 for that sh!t? I would give it 4/10.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^Maybe he will give 10/10 to Sing is Kinggg


----------



## sam9s (Sep 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Even Saving Private Ryan isn't out on any high definition media yet.I fail to understand how such a brilliant movie like this failed to make it on high definition media.



Oh man is that so.......I presume you are right. Amazon though does mention the product......but shows unavailable..........really strange that SPR is not on HD. Well I hope it does come out when I finally build my HiFi HT....


----------



## strider21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Rock On! 9/10
The Counterfeiters 8/10
Persepolis 7/10
Batman-Gotham Knight 8/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 5, 2008)

> Dude, seriously? 8/10 for that sh!t? I would give it 4/10.


READ CAREFULLY wat i said..if u like austin powers u will love this ..thats y i have given it  8/10



> ^Maybe he will give 10/10 to Sing is Kinggg


well .....NO....NEVER ..I will give it 2/10 ....such a shi* movie ....
and Mr Rahim diff people have diff views ....so may be u disliked Love Guru but I liked it..u cant just throw ur opinions on others ....


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2008)

^Happy Teachers Day


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

Hellboy 2 : The Golden Army.

Superb man! Just awesome. I know some people will dislike but at my age, I loved it. Superb action with good dialogues and a little comedy .

Must watch!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Superb action


???!!!!! where's the action??? 
[quote}
a little comedy .[/quote]
yeah comedy is very little


> Must watch!!


May be...........If u want to c a hindi movie with special effects..........

P.S. Now a days I c a trend is that our beloved superheroes are very tensed about family and want to quit their super activity..........
started from Superman Returns, then Spiddey3, Fantastic Four 2, Hulk, Hancock(should i mention him in this league??), Batman pt 2 now even HellBoy.......
They are making movies with a lot of Rona-dhona..............
Why not pure old fun..........heroes like heroes..........beat d bad guys..........with no issues to consider................
Things are getting a bit repetitive.....


----------



## Garbage (Sep 5, 2008)

[size=+1]Rock on[/size]... 9/10

Superb music.... A MUST WATCH !!!!!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 5, 2008)

Felon - 8/10. Nice Movie...

Clockstoppers - 6/10. Timepass.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 6, 2008)

*Breach* - 9/10
Superb movie.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 6, 2008)

dark knight
shawshank redemption
godfather -I
illusionist
bourne ultimatum (if u love action ones )
Pirates of carabean series
Matrix-I (I recommend the whole triology too)
Accepted-nice one for students
Equlibrium (somethin like matrix)
LOTR
Memento
12 Angry Men(classic)


Hindi-
Taree zameen par
n some but can't be compared to hollywood

Tamil-
Anbe sivam
Mounam Pesiyathe


----------



## sam9s (Sep 6, 2008)

OK guys Finally watched *WALL.E*.........CLASS APART movie......Pixar's one of the top 3.........Its amazing with so less dialogues these people can pack so much of emotions and excitement in a character they create. WALL-E was amazing ..... cute and sweet.....I fell in love with this character.........For me this movie was better than Ratatouille. Abolutely adorable stuff.

Ally have you seen this movie yet.........???

9/10 for me guys......


----------



## eggman (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dollars Trilogy * for me

*Fistful of Dollars* - 8/10. A very good and entertaining western. A cool way to introduce _The man with no name_

*For a Few Dollars More*- 9.5 /10 . Wow!! Amazing movie!!! gotta watch it again!!

*The Good, The Bad and The Ugly* - 10/10 . How can I describe a masterpiece in words??? 


plus

*A Fish Called Wanda*: 8/10 ..A light hearted crime-comedy film. Full entertainment!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

^^How is Once Upon A Time In The West ? Its one of those movies I painfully obtained but never had the time to watch.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 7, 2008)

*A Wednesday* - Fast paced. Believable. Power packed performances. No songs!

*Rock On*- Another good attempt. Farhan Akhtar didn't overact. Everybody's performance is restrained. Good watch.

*Hijack*- hehehe i watched(slept) this too due to some personal commitment. Absolutely avoidable.

Anybody seen *The Fall* yet? Waiting for your views on this movie.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 7, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## hitman050 (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you recommend good comic movies similar to Superbad, Knocked Up, Accepted etc?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^How is Once Upon A Time In The West ? Its one of those movies I painfully obtained but never had the time to watch.



Better watch it today(Sunday, must be free). It is one of the best movies i have ever seen.


----------



## eggman (Sep 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^How is Once Upon A Time In The West ? Its one of those movies I painfully obtained but never had the time to watch.


I'll watch it today. Trailer seems cool:
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=suUa4cOFO3E

And *Unforgiven* too....


----------



## R2K (Sep 7, 2008)

watched Tamil movie SHIVAJI

OMG the fights were just breath taking.... but 

WARNING: switch off ur brain before watching it... he was fighting like as if laws of newton is not applicable to him at all...  and also some overacting in some portion of movie..  but u will enjoy it for sure if u stop using ur logical mind atleast for some time


----------



## a_medico (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^

Why can't they make intelligent movies. Why is the viewer always expected to keep his brains aside before watching such movies?


----------



## R2K (Sep 7, 2008)

^^
well I have the same question in my mind....anyways I don't think tamil ppl are some bunch of  crazy dumbos


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2008)

first time recommending bollywood movie 

*A Wednesday* *9/10*

*You.Don't.Mess.With.The.Zohan  7/10*

*never back down 7/10*


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

^A Wednesday is so pacey and saying superb acting by Naseer & Anupam will be a under statement.


----------



## eggman (Sep 7, 2008)

*Once Upon A Time In The West*... 11/10....Oh Man!! What can I say about this film? Sergio Leone(director) is a genius. What an amazing movie.Amazing performances, amazing   excecution of scenes, amazing climax, amazing everything. And an score that will stick in your head like bullets. IF you liked THE GOOD THE BAD AND THE UGLY, you are surely gonna love it(maybe even more)...And if you didn't like TGTBTU(wtf???rumad???), you still ,are surely gonna love it.Thank you Sergio Leone for making this movie!!!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2008)

*Rock On*............. Fu*kin Awsome......Usually I do not comment on Bollywood on this thread, but Rock On simply deserves a mention.......absolutely refreshing product.......very few glitches. Technically not absolutely perfect but the overall package was amazing.....

Best part is the Music.....man I being an absolute Rock Freak Fan simply loved this attempt......
Shankar-Ehsaan-Loy has done a comendable job keeping the rock part absolute authentic and raw......lyrics I admit could have been better but I guess fitting hindi lyrics in to raw rock genre is difficult. The soft number were amazing man. I am totally mesmerrized by the music.......I wish India can come up with these kinda pure rock albums more.....

BTW I actually bought the album after the movie......that is how much I loved the authenticity of the Rock genre kept intact buy Shankar-Ehsaan-Loy.

My best rock number was : Sindbad the sailor........amazing....just the start gives you an idea its an absolute authentic rock number

Apart from this all 3 soft numbers are superb..........kudos to Shankar-Ehsaan-Loy one again....

9.5/10


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

You don't mess with the Zohan! Adam Sandler (and his team) at his best!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You don't mess with the Zohan! Adam Sandler (and his team) at his best!




is it out on Indian Cinemas??? I just saw the ad...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> OK guys Finally watched *WALL.E*.........CLASS APART movie......Pixar's one of the top 3.........Its amazing with so less dialogues these people can pack so much of emotions and excitement in a character they create. WALL-E was amazing ..... cute and sweet.....I fell in love with this character.........For me this movie was better than Ratatouille. Abolutely adorable stuff.
> 
> Ally have you seen this movie yet.........???
> 
> 9/10 for me guys......


Unfortunately not mate.I didn't realise it was in cinemas right now.Must go book one ticket ASAP.



> is it out on Indian Cinemas??? I just saw the ad...


Don't even bother looking up for that movie.It's Adam Sandler at his worst IMHO.Didn't seem anything like him.I loved his roles in 50 first Dates, Billy Madison, Happy Gilmore, Big Daddy & very recently Click.But this movie had virtually no plot, idiotic dialogues & lame acting.It was just a big bowl of mess.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh common! It was hilarious! True it was no Big Daddy or Happy Gilmore, but it sure was fun. Maybe you weren't in the right mindset.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2008)

^It was too cheap man. With no plot at all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually I was in the right mindset.But the funny bit was overblown.All the silly-ass Iraqi accent stuff was way too much for me to digest.I won't even bother going into that saloon hair washing stuff (*shudder*).This, for me, was the worst Adam Sandler movie.PERIOD.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Unfortunately not mate.I didn't realise it was in cinemas right now.Must go book one ticket ASAP.



You GOT to watch WALL.E....try if its still up on cinemas...



> Don't even bother looking up for that movie.It's Adam Sandler at his worst IMHO.Didn't seem anything like him.I loved his roles in 50 first Dates, Billy Madison, Happy Gilmore, Big Daddy & very recently Click.But this movie had virtually no plot, idiotic dialogues & lame acting.It was just a big bowl of mess.



mmm seems like it can be avoided.......well any how I was not that in a mood to go for this one.....

BTW......The Dark Knight has broken the US All time box office record for no 2 position by crossing 500M mark....... surpassing 1977's Star Wars which was at 460M...........
man what do you think will it break the 1997... 11 year Titanic's record of 600.7M mark......
Its currently at 512.198M ......


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 8.5/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> You GOT to watch WALL.E....try if its still up on cinemas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it will.....dunno how Titanic built up so much revenue.......I PERSONALLY found it to be a sh1t movie.....all emo and slow-paced


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You don't mess with the Zohan! Adam Sandler (and his team) at his best!



Oh....Goobi........*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png
tere taste pe mujhe bharosa tha......................BUT....

this is d crapiest movie ever(right aftr Epic movie, date movie.......) wack.........
"Aap ka suroor" is better than this movie............


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I think it will.....dunno how Titanic built up so much revenue.......I PERSONALLY found it to be a sh1t movie.....all emo and slow-paced



your sh*t movie gained $1,835,300,000 in world wide gross in 1997........with 11 Oscars and other 76 wins.......the next best is on 1.1. TDK is at 7th postion........stats does not say it turned out to be a shitty movie for most of the people around the glob................
But you are entitled to your own openion........perfectly fine.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^Nice you understood 

Nightwatch 8/10


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2008)

Really, I never understood how can anyone in the world say TITANIC is a sh!t. I mean, one may find it overrated, one  may find it _not that great_, that I will consider as an opinion. But only those who wants to be cooler by having different opinion say it was a _sh!t_ movie!!!

Yes, it had a cliche poorboy-rich girl story?? So what, even _The Notebook_ had it, but the same  ppl seem to like it who hates Titanic. Why?? Cause Notebook is not that well known, not a Box office smasher so they don't think they will sound cooler by hating Titanic!!! 

Yes, some dialogs were cheesy. But it's 1912 for God's sake!!! What is cheesy today, was not always cheesy!!!

I am not saying its the best movie ever!!! It's not my all time fav either. But I would like to know why people find this masterpiece  a _sh!t_ movie. I am not saying because it is the Highest grosser of all time!!!It is genuinely a _great_ filM!!!Please someone give me a good Reason!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

hey eggman, I said that



> *I PERSONALLY *found it to be a sh1t movie



I dont like emo movies .............. nostalgia


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> hey eggman, I said that
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like emo movies .............. nostalgia



Do you even know what _emo_ means???


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> nostalgia


hmmmmmmm.......*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/94.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> Do you even know what _emo_ means???



I am illiterate 



rhitwick said:


> hmmmmmmm.......*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/94.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 8, 2008)

How about Road To Perdition ? So far it has been the only movie that has been successful in activating my tearducts.


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> How about Road To Perdition ? So far it has been the only movie that has been successful in activating my tearducts.


If there is a movie, which is vastly underrated ...then this is it!!!!!
A must watch. A perfect film!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 8, 2008)

When Harry Met Sally : an all-time romantic classic


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^How do you guys tolerate a romantic movie ?


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^How do you guys tolerate a romantic movie ?


lol. WHy are they too emo????
Now seriously, please tell me some of your fav movies. I am curious!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

eggman said:


> lol. WHy are they too emo????
> Now seriously, please tell me some of your fav movies. I am curious!!



My fav. movies will be concerts 

Slipknot - Disasterpeices
Slipknot - Mayhem Festivel
Mayhem - Wacken Open Air
Metallica - Rock Am Ring
Iron Maiden - Rock Am Ring.....

Many more concerts..

ok coming to movies....

300
AP  1,2,3,4,5,6
Epic Movie
Scary Movie   ALL
Die hard 4
MI 3
Metal : A Headbanger's Journey
Hellboy 1, 2
Batman : TDK
Fast and Furious 1,2,3
Mummy 2
Home Alone 1,2,3,4
Evil Dead 1
Return to the House on the Haunted Hill
The Fog
Hot Shots 1,2
Police Academy ALL

many more........have to go so cant type more


----------



## Rahim (Sep 8, 2008)

^Just dont be one-dimension KPower Mania. A Good movie is a good movie no matter which genre it beloongs to  Whats your age ? 16?
Some of the movies in your fav list are nothing but crap.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^lol I am 13


----------



## Rahim (Sep 8, 2008)

^Chalo maaf kiya


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2008)

meine bhi!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^lol I am 13



A 13yr old talkin about nostalgia..............
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm(read it in bold n big font)



ok....just finished watching Stiphen King's Desperation.....6.5/10.....
Started well....like all Stephen King novels/films
130 min movie till 1.5 hrs all was well the n started overdose of GOD(I'm an atheist so it was a overdose for me from beginning but the theists r requested to watch n tell if dat wasn't an OVERDOSE!!!!!)
Ending I didn't like could have been "much much much better".........think d director lost cool.........
Could b watched once, better if u watch it alone in pitch dark room......


----------



## Pathik (Sep 9, 2008)

Death Race - 7/10
Good tp movie


----------



## hitman050 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you recommend good comic movies similar to Superbad, Knocked Up, Accepted etc?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 9, 2008)

eggman said:


> Really, I never understood how can anyone in the world say TITANIC is a sh!t. I mean, one may find it overrated, one  may find it _not that great_, that I will consider as an opinion. But only those who wants to be cooler by having different opinion say it was a _sh!t_ movie!!!
> 
> Yes, it had a cliche poorboy-rich girl story?? So what, even _The Notebook_ had it, but the same  ppl seem to like it who hates Titanic. Why?? Cause Notebook is not that well known, not a Box office smasher so they don't think they will sound cooler by hating Titanic!!!
> 
> ...



Simple he is 13.....what do you expect at 13..... (I take my words back BTW....about Titanic.................at 13 it could look Sh*t)

I just gave a small look at his recomdations....

The incridible Hulk......11/10
Wanted......7.5/10
Hellboy 2 : The Golden Army.
MI 3
Fast and Furious 1,2,3
Home Alone 1,2,3,4
Evil Dead 1

and so you can see he a kid obviously would have an inclination todards the usual "Dishum Dishum" movies or the chubby ones........and ofcourse the repulsion towards the intrinsic elusive human emotions.........

I *started* watching english movies when I was like 16-17......man kids these days......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2008)

I started watching english movies back when I was 12 years old.The first film I ever saw was Terminator II on Laser Disk (yeah our cable guy was very generous back then ).After that must have seen T2 over a gazillion times & had been my favourite movie since.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I started watching English movies from my tender age of 8 and guess which one was my first one....
James Bond's A View To Kill


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

^Why are you people feeling so nostalgic?

The 1st movie i watched in theatres was Titanic with my uncle and his freinds and i was so embarrassed with those iffy scenes while they were having fun


----------



## hitman050 (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you recommend good comic movies similar to Superbad, Knocked Up, Accepted etc?

I repeat

Please answer


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

^Mujhse poochaa aapne? 
I dont watch superhero/comic movies.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok I aint lying but my FIRST EVER MOVIE on this world (at the age of 3 with my parents in a theater) was Baby's Day Out .

I have never liked Bolly movies........


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 9, 2008)

*Lars and The Real Girl* - Amazing movie! And superb acting by the entire ensemble.

Lars has an anatomically correct girlfriend with all the right proportions to match, the only caveat being, she has no life in her., Rest i'm not telling, go watch the movie


----------



## eggman (Sep 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Mujhse poochaa aapne?
> I dont watch superhero/comic movies.



He meant comedy!!!ANd did you not see THE DARK KNIGHT??


As far as the original question...THE 40 YEAR VIRGIN is a similar movie!!

I


----------



## slugger (Sep 9, 2008)

Watched Rock On!! today - 9.5/10 [0.5 deducted for being a bit too long]


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

*Inside* - Amazing French Horror, spine chilling moments. It gory  but doesnt feel like ketchup bath.

A must watch for Horror fans.

Other movie I watched was a cheesy Japanese one, not worth mentioning here ;p


----------



## aytus (Sep 9, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> A 13yr old talkin about nostalgia..............
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm(read it in bold n big font)
> 
> 
> ..


this is the age of internet. where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents.

nyhow..
iron man. 7/10
restraint 3/10
deception 9/10
the bank job 9/10
hijack 0/10
the happening.. (didnt happen this time) 6/10
hellboy 2  9.5/10

now watching incredible hulk


----------



## a_medico (Sep 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Inside* - Amazing French Horror, spine chilling moments. It gory  but doesnt feel like ketchup bath.
> 
> A must watch for Horror fans.
> 
> Other movie I watched was a cheesy Japanese one, not worth mentioning here ;p



Wasn't Inside discussed earlier. Was amazing but did feel like a ketchup bath to me 

Jap movie plz 

Waiting for *Slumdog Millionaire* *www.imdb.com/title/tt1010048/


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Wasn't Inside discussed earlier. Was amazing but did feel like a ketchup bath to me
> 
> Jap movie plz
> 
> Waiting for *Slumdog Millionaire* *www.imdb.com/title/tt1010048/


Oh may be I missed that page ! 

Lolz but compared to Hills have eyes 2, wrong Turn 2 and other latest similar kinda movies, it was not a ketchup bath. But may be I was a bit more excited in proclaiming this cuz havent seen a gory psychopath horror movie in a while. Cops were stupid as always in making mediocre decisions but the pregnency plot riddled me with bad memories.

Now am getting Haute Tension, lets see what this French movie holds.

And naah that Jap movie is a repetiitive zombie cliche. So better not recommend it here. The good thing is that Japanese Cinema has got some really good movies and one of them will be hopefully recomended here soon.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

If anybody had seen "Lords Of Dogtown" they would have easily guessed  where Farhan Akhtar got "Rock On"s idea! Cheatin' Cheeky B@s***D


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

^Kyun pol khol raha hai


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 9, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> If anybody had seen "Lords Of Dogtown" they would have easily guessed  where Farhan Akhtar got "Rock On"s idea! Cheatin' Cheeky B@s***D


Yep!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 9, 2008)

> If anybody had seen "Lords Of Dogtown" they would have easily guessed where Farhan Akhtar got "Rock On"s idea! Cheatin' Cheeky B@s***D


Man these days praise anything coming out from bollywood,and a few days later you find that it was really someone else s idea,btw has anybody noticed the trend of copy paste trance music in our movies.

A few movies I would like to recommend
Man On Fire(action *ing-Denzel Washington)
Swimming Pool(mystery,intrigue)
Reservoir Dogs(action )
Heat(*ing-Robert De Niro,Al Pacino)
Predator 1(*ing-Arnold Schwarzengger)
Frantic(suspense,action*ing harrison ford (real nice movie))
The Pianist(ww2,holocaust *ing-adrien brody)
Face Off(action *ing john travolta,nicholas cage)
Sword of the Stranger(anime)


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

Even A Wednesday is a copy but nonetheless an indian flavor.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> If anybody had seen "Lords Of Dogtown" they would have easily guessed  where Farhan Akhtar got "Rock On"s idea! Cheatin' Cheeky B@s***D




I bet you haven't yet seen the movie.Apparently, the movie is based on real life happening(obviously modified to make a interesting movie).

watch the fuking movie before criticizing the movie\directors\actors ffs!


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> *Predator* 1(*ing-Arnold Schwarzengger)



Shaktimaan 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 9, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I bet you haven't yet seen the movie.Apparently, the movie is based on real life happening(obviously modified to make a interesting movie).
> 
> watch the movie before criticizing the movie\directors\actors ffs!



Are u sure that its based on real-life or is it b'coz what u saw at the ending, which gave "real-life story" feel?
Or is it like DCH ( some situations drawn from real-life)?
I saw the movie and i liked it...


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

RGV's Phoonk was also based on real life story...lolz


----------



## vish786 (Sep 9, 2008)

*The Illusionist*, amazing movie & of a different kind, _must_ watch.. it grips the audience entirely till the end.
Rated: 8.5/10


----------



## Pathik (Sep 10, 2008)

In the land of women -7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

House By The Cemetery - 4/10 
The Promotion - 3/10


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^a must watch ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I bet you haven't yet seen the movie.Apparently, the movie is based on real life happening(obviously modified to make a interesting movie).
> 
> watch the fuking movie before criticizing the movie\directors\actors ffs!


The "Lords Of Dogtown" is based on real-life story but AFAIK "Rock On" ain't! God people these days believe to any crap that's thrown to them in a good package. I've seen the Rock On too, nothing so special about it.
A Wednesday- haven't seen it but feels like Hindi version of "Blown Away" from the promos or is it "Arlington Road"?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^a must watch ?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 10, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I started watching english movies back when I was 12 years old.The first film I ever saw was Terminator II on Laser Disk (yeah our cable guy was very generous back then ).After that must have seen T2 over a gazillion times & had been my favourite movie since.



T2 oh man ..... I must have completed alteast 200 movies till then............My first movie was Chunk Norris starrer "Delta Force" way back in 91 or 92.... I think nobody has even heard about this movie...its a crapy one but back then I was blowen away by it...
My second one was Hamburger Hill.......and 3rd.......aaaaahhh forget it.......I can go on an on .....coz maybe people wont believe I have jotted down all the movies I have seen right from the first movie and still jot down as I continue.........so its like I have evey movie written down which I have seen in my life..............Complete hollywood buff.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> The "Lords Of Dogtown" is based on real-life story but AFAIK "Rock On" ain't! God people these days believe to any crap that's thrown to them in a good package. I've seen the Rock On too, nothing so special about it.
> A Wednesday- haven't seen it but feels like Hindi version of "Blown Away" from the promos or is it "Arlington Road"?




RockOn -Many people like it here coz of its music and people like me hate it coz of its music. I also hate emotional stories coz they are dumb, slow and fake. I watched the first 15mins of RockOn but dont have time for such cr@p coz my eXams are near.

A Wednesday - Saw it on the local cable channel D) for 20mins while haveing dinner yesterday, nice movie but boring. Dad said that its a rip-off and he has also seen the original English one. Forogt its name though .


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I've seen the Rock On too, nothing so special about it.



Buddy how much r u into ROCK??
R u any how related to any band or have seen one growing in front of ur eye??

If not, u can't understand wat it means??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Buddy how much r u into ROCK??
> R u any how related to any band or have seen one growing in front of ur eye??
> 
> If not, u can't understand wat it means??



www.last.fm/user/paranj

my profile will give u a better answer than me.....


----------



## sam9s (Sep 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> www.last.fm/user/paranj
> 
> my profile will give u a better answer than me.....



I have never seen a person who has a Sh1t tast in Hollywood.......... and an arrogance of a mule at a meek age of 13......what life... have you even seen or struggeled to see the deapth dipected in Movies like Rock On. And since you are too much in to Rock I guess your stupid arrogance does not allow you to appriciate the attempt our own composers did ........
Boasting your profile does not state a thing........even that dipicts a too yong a choise........Iron Maiden, Metallica, Mega death ....cheez give me a break you call yourself a Rock lover......but again at 13........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

sam9s said:


> T2 oh man ..... I must have completed alteast 200 movies till then............My first movie was Chunk Norris starrer "Delta Force" way back in 91 or 92.... I think nobody has even heard about this movie...its a crapy one but back then I was blowen away by it...


You gotta be kidding me.I loved Delta Force back when I saw it.Sadly I didn't know the name when I saw it & had to track down every Chuck Noris film to find out it's name.It may look pretty funny right now but it was an enjoyable action flick.Plus I like all that plane hijack stuff.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 10, 2008)

Stop fighting guys. He is just 13!!! and suggest some movies....i am free this friday. 
T159 anything for me?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I have never seen a person who has a Sh1t tast in Hollywood.......... and an arrogance of a mule at a meek age of 13......what life... have you even seen or struggeled to see the deapth dipected in Movies like Rock On. And since you are too much in to Rock I guess your stupid arrogance does not allow you to appriciate the attempt our own composers did ........
> Boasting your profile does not state a thing........even that dipicts a too yong a choise........Iron Maiden, Metallica, Mega death ....cheez give me a break you call yourself a Rock lover......but again at 13........



Whatever......I aint fighting with you........

Rock On rox BTW.

Happy now ?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 10, 2008)

*Borat* - 9/10 

Friggin awesome movie. Best somedy i ve seen in an year or two.   Sacha Baron Cohen rocks!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I have never seen a person who has a Sh1t tast in Hollywood.......... and an arrogance of a mule at a meek age of 13......what life... have you even seen or struggeled to see the deapth dipected in Movies like Rock On. And since you are too much in to Rock I guess your stupid arrogance does not allow you to appriciate the attempt our own composers did ........
> Boasting your profile does not state a thing........even that dipicts a too yong a choise........Iron Maiden, Metallica, Mega death ....cheez give me a break you call yourself a Rock lover......but again at 13........



BTW, I am more into metal. And its Megadeth and not 'Mega deth'.

And you cant comment anything on my choice coz its MY choice.......no-one can force me to change it....and you havent looked at my profile before starting to comment on it.

[sigh]


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Borat* - 9/10
> 
> Friggin awesome movie. Best somedy i ve seen in an year or two.   Sacha Baron Cohen rocks!


A bit late but you did.

Happy time, hi5 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png



rahimveron said:


> Stop fighting guys. He is just 13!!! and suggest some movies....i am free this friday.
> T159 anything for me?



*Hollywood:* Session 9 or "Jacob's Ladder"

*Korean:* "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter and Spring" or "Bungee Jumping of their own"

*Japanese:* "Battle Royale" or Hinokio

*French:* Amelie or Inside

*German:* "Das Boot" or "Der Untergang"

*Taiwanese:* "The Most Distant Course"

*Anime*: "Spirited Away" or "Perfect Blue"


All of them have something good and unique. I would like you to feel the tension and awesomeness in "Das Boot" and the question to life in "Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter and Spring".

Rest you can watch later on


----------



## Rahim (Sep 10, 2008)

^Yeh kaun se Restaurant ka Menu Hai  
Currently watching Inside.....full of blood


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^the psychopath lady will haunt you, one of the best performance.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Stop fighting guys. He is just 13!!! and suggest some movies....i am free this friday.
> T159 anything for me?



Yes your are right....for the benefit of the doubt the loony toon is excused.....


Rahim if you in to some serious cinema DO NOT miss *"Der Untergang"* also suggested by T159....... Its an amazing piece of cinema.......its about the last days of Hitler when he had lost every thing. Almost the entire movie is shot in a Bunker showing his last few days. Its a Phenomenal movie, moves you deep inside.......give it a try if you do like off beat serious stuff....


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2008)

just finised watchin *Idiocracy* - 7.5ish/10

nice dark humor

the story depicted in Rock On!! is as common for bands as they go. Bands breaking up because of ego issues [Guns N' Roses Pink Floyd] and taking up other careers because of the lack of money [too many in India to be counted] is way too common for the need to copy to arise.

Rock On!! is an honest Bolly movie, may not be in league of Almost famous, but can easily whup the azzes of a lot of other Holly movies by a fair margin

anyway, not [m]any Bolly movies stay stuck in mind 2 days after watchin it. had to take it out - blabbered about it


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

^^where is comment box ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 11, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Buddy how much r u into ROCK??
> R u any how related to any band or have seen one growing in front of ur eye??
> 
> If not, u can't understand wat it means??


The music I listen too is one that has capability to shake my frontal lobes to the cerebellum. It implies that it could be anything, Rock,Techno,Trance,Hip Hop..anything
AFA Rock is concerned my bands of preference are:


Linkin Park
The Doors
Rob Zombie
Creedence
I have no definite choice, hell I don't even understand why some guys at my college go nuts for "Hotel California" but its MY CHOICE. On the movie front, give a shot to "2 Warlords" a Chinese flick featuring Jet Li, saw it subbed! 7/10 from my side.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^the psychopath lady will haunt you, one of the best performance.


The ending scence of the cut belly was everlasting and great performance from lady.


sam9s said:


> Rahim if you in to some serious cinema DO NOT miss *"Der Untergang"*


Serious cinema was/is my staple before T159 got me hooked to Korean/Japanese gems  and will not miss this one.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> The music I listen too is one that has capability to shake my frontal lobes to the cerebellum. It implies that it could be anything, Rock,Techno,Trance,Hip Hop..anything
> AFA Rock is concerned my bands of preference are:
> 
> 
> ...




OK............u've answered my first question.......
what about my second question??


> R u any how related to any band or have seen one growing in front of ur eye??


and that reflects on ur following comment........


> I have no definite choice, hell I don't even understand why some guys at my college go nuts for "Hotel California" but its MY CHOICE. On the movie front, give a shot to "2 Warlords" a Chinese flick featuring Jet Li, saw it subbed! 7/10 from my side.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The ending scence of the cut belly was everlasting and great performance from lady.


Yup thats one most visceral scene. It may be possible for her to survive, i guess she took some sedatives before in bathroom and only the belly was cut (though gut was all spilled out). last 15 minutes were extremely gruesome.

Some guys at IMDB boards have come up with zombie theory for the movie...lolz...they said that it was the incident prior to *25 Days Later* movie.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^ The fick ain't shot, is it all real?*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12.png


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^where is comment box ?



was trying to edit template, to add among other things the dalog box just below the post. 

something went wrong and then the post comment link stopped working completely. So disabled it temporarily till I fix it.

shud fix it in some time


----------



## sam9s (Sep 11, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> [*]Linkin Park
> [*]The Doors
> [*]Rob Zombie
> [*]Creedence
> [/LIST]



*The Doors* ....you said it pal....... that is the Holy Grail of Rock......... Good to see some real stuff .....not the kiddie one that was being boasted before........

I will add few of my own choise as well.....

*Led Zep*..... 
*Def Lep*
*Aerosmith*
In recent times I ma getting the hang of Linkin Park.....


...... the list goes on... but these few just for the heck of it


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2008)

musical preferences to be discussed here
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79274

this thread has got its own purpose


----------



## sam9s (Sep 11, 2008)

slugger said:


> musical preferences to be discussed here
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79274
> 
> this thread has got its own purpose



yea went a bit off topic no need to be rude out here..........


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 11, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> The music I listen too is one that has capability to shake my frontal lobes to the cerebellum. It implies that it could be anything, Rock,Techno,Trance,Hip Hop..anything
> AFA Rock is concerned my bands of preference are:
> 
> 
> ...



Does Marilyn Manson Fit in somewhere .. I listened to some of his music and sounded great. System of a Down is also good.

I recently watched The Illutionist THe Holiday.. Kungfu panda... Mulholand Drive too
Exciting movies??? aren't they?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> Does Marilyn Manson Fit in somewhere .. I listened to some of his music and sounded great. System of a Down is also good.
> 
> I recently watched The Illutionist THe Holiday.. Kungfu panda... Mulholand Drive too
> Exciting movies??? aren't they?



Merilyn Manson fits SOMEWHERE in the Rock scene but its more inclined towards Metal .

System of a Down is rock and is good at it .

Linkin Park is Alternative/Hard Rock plus Nu-Metal .


anyways......
Slipknot - Mayhem Festivel 2008 (Live @ Seattle) 6/10 bcoz of shitty quality cam .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 11, 2008)

I have only watched one bollywood movie in a long time "Manorma 6 feet under" and though the story was some what off a rip-off it was pretty good.Acting performances were real good, the way story progressed was also good and lack of stupidity,something hard to find in our movies.

BTW I would like to state here that dhoom 2 is the biggest POS movie I ever remember watching .


----------



## Pathik (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice review, slugger.


----------



## genxguy (Sep 11, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> BTW I would like to state here that dhoom 2 is the biggest POS movie I ever remember watching .



Yep, don't bother watching dumba$$ bollywood movies, where 99% of what you see in crap


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2008)

^Crap sells in Bollywood.


----------



## sude (Sep 12, 2008)

hey friends.. .in my college the cultural club of my college is organising a fund raising event by showing a movie in the seminar hall of my college..

please recommend some movies which meets the following limits::
1. NO HEAVY VIOLENCE (BLOOD ETC)
2. NO ROMANTIC SCENES, yes u read it right..
3. Should have a meaningful story so that people come and watches the film...

i am waiting frnds..

thanx in advance..
SUDE


----------



## eggman (Sep 12, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption 

Any *Sergio Leone* Movie

12 Angry Men  (it's b/w , but one of the best I have seen....what a script!!!)

Basic Instinct      ..................... NOT!!!

Memento , if you want to make their head spin!!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

^Shawshank Redemption has an erotic scene in the beginning


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2008)

sude said:


> hey friends.. .in my college the cultural club of my college is organising a fund raising event by showing a movie in the seminar hall of my college..
> 
> please recommend some movies which meets the following limits::
> 1. NO HEAVY VIOLENCE (BLOOD ETC)
> ...





eggman said:


> Shawshank Redemption
> 
> Any *Sergio Leone* Movie
> 
> ...


Quite good options......
I would recommend.........Green Mile........
would've recommended Forest Gump but........
ummmm..........may be "Catch me if u can"

if urs a tech college.............u may think of going offbeat.......
Pirates of silicon valley
Steal this film

b/w +100 for  12 Angry Men (it has been remade in bollywood named Ek Ruka Hua Faisala, very good acting by all participant)


----------



## karmanya (Sep 12, 2008)

Harold and Kumar escape from guantanamo bay.
EEw, only give this movie a 2/10. The only nice thing in the movie was Danneel Harris, and even thats pushing it.
Finally finished The Departed(i've had roughly 40 minutes to watch since like forever. 9.5/10, amazing movie.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

Just saw Der Untergang and was impressed with the depiction of the human-side of The Nazis (quite similar to what my belief is of them), a complete departure from what the World is forced to believe as if they were some evil extra terrestrial.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 12, 2008)

@rahimveron:





> (quite similar to what my belief is of them), a complete departure from what the World is forced to believe


WTF Nazi's were scum of the earth who butchered countless innocents and you need to have a reality check.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downfall_(film)


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2008)

@rahimveron
people are good but power and desire corrupts them. Take away these two things and we see again a good person.

In fact there were quite a no. of innocent Germans died in war without any knowledge of what was happening. See "Spring,Summer,Winter,Fall and Spring" too - its a cinematography masterpiece. You will understand few important answers to the questions that you always wanted to.



uchiha_madara said:


> @rahimveron:
> WTF Nazi's were scum of the earth who butchered countless innocents


yes almighty as you wish !


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @rahimveron:
> Nazi's were scum of the earth who butchered countless innocents and you need to have a reality check.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downfall_(film)



Maybe i should start worshipping Americans of what they are doing in Middle East? I dont see any difference between the two 

@T159: I am watching it  now


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 12, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> Movie Name: *Forest Gump*
> 
> ....................
> Movie Name: *The Longest Day*
> ...



Dood... really....The Longest Day is *** good... I think that old flick right?? or is that the new version..... Long Movie tho!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I just *got* Death Race, is it good ?


----------



## eggman (Sep 12, 2008)

^^You will like it!!!(That does not mean it's good!!).


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo! I watched 50mins. of the movie and am very impressed...nice movie.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 12, 2008)

American pie series
Eurotrip

*The last samurai   8\10*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep! The Last Samurai is one of the best works of chirpy Tom Cruise!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

Natallie Martinez is looking HOT in Death Race.......


----------



## a_medico (Sep 12, 2008)

For those who loved *Der Untergang*, another Hitler movie *Hitler: The Rise of Evil* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0346293/

Its not about war. Its about how Hitler rose to power. You need to watch Robert Carlyle's acting as Hitler to believe it. One of the most memorable roles till date IMHO.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2008)

^^there is one hysterical Titler too *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79.png

This guy was in 28 weeks later, but it seems to be a TV series ?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2008)

Please recommend me some Asian horror movies.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 12, 2008)

Forrest Gump - 9/10


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 13, 2008)

Sky Kids   7/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2008)

Back To The Future


----------



## a_medico (Sep 13, 2008)

*You Don't Mess with the Zohan* - I am one of those rare entities who enjoyed the movie. Most of the jokes were gross and passable but the middle eastern guys were funny. The movie was like mix of Borat+Austin Powers+Hot Shots but who cares. Wouldn't highly recommend it though.

@T159 - Yes its a tv series in 2 parts.


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Flyboys


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes its a good movie and sometimes makes you feel that this guyJames Franco, only he has the acting ability to come sub par with Mr. Heath Ledger if we need Joker again!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 13, 2008)

a_medico said:


> For those who loved *Der Untergang*, another Hitler movie *Hitler: The Rise of Evil* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0346293/
> 
> Its not about war. Its about how Hitler rose to power. You need to watch Robert Carlyle's acting as Hitler to believe it. One of the most memorable roles till date IMHO.



Have seen the series on History Channel and it was way too good than the movie by the same name.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 13, 2008)

*Oxford Murders*...nice suspense movie...reminded me of The Da Vinci code
*8/10* { wonder why its rated 6.2/10 on IMDB }

*Kung Fu Panda*... nice timepass movie


----------



## Rahim (Sep 13, 2008)

^Is it that good? I saw the ratings at imdb and deleted it


----------



## red_devil (Sep 13, 2008)

@ rahimveron .. i liked it... goes a lil' over the top wrt some mathematics that they talk about  but liked it overall !!!

Oh btw, its not upto the level of Da Vinci Code. DVC was simpler and thus better


----------



## slugger (Sep 14, 2008)

watched 9 Rota today

did the Ruskies run out of money to make the movie in the second half?


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^yup ending was the worst but training was the best

Watched *Haute Tension* - OMFG this is one twisted movie, dont feel cheated after watching it. And please dont read spoilers, you will ruin the things. Some great songs too, albeit in French . But heck music is music and some great music is always in my rhythmbox on repeat.


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 15, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Please recommend me some Asian horror movies.



13 Beloved (Thai)
Shutter
Help



T159 said:


> ^^yup ending was the worst but training was the best
> 
> Watched *Haute Tension* - OMFG this is one twisted movie, dont feel cheated after watching it. And please dont read spoilers, you will ruin the things. Some great songs too, albeit in French . But heck music is music and some great music is always in my rhythmbox on repeat.



High Tension in English. Yes, it has some surprises.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

HellRide - 2/10......WTF!

Phoonk - 1/10 (1 only for the little gul's and the grandma's acting)....WTF x2.

and I saw Matrix Reloaded for the 70th time .


----------



## Pathik (Sep 15, 2008)

*Get Smart* - 7/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 15, 2008)

@rahimveron:





> Maybe i should start worshipping Americans of what they are doing in Middle East? I dont see any difference between the two


Never said that you should but you may if you are a satanist.
One difference I see is that the Nazis were led by a clever and mad orator with a bloodthirst.Americans are being led by a bumbling idiot and why they chose him a second time for president still confounds me.

BTW did anybody have trouble accessing the site past couple of days,it kept asking me to install some plugin  but today it works just fine.
And hey has anybody watched "Running Scared" nice movie.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 15, 2008)

^Thats call rigging 
Yah the site was down alll day


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys. Gotta watch Felon. Its like teh awesumness raised to the power of 16.22! Seriously. Really well done. Brilliant acting from Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorff.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 15, 2008)

^It is a real and hard hitting movie.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 15, 2008)

@goobimam:





> Its like teh awesumness raised to the power of 16.22! Seriously. Really well done.


IMHO it tried to be a good movie but in the end it sucked.Val Kilmer could have had a better role than just to die in the end,too tacky and a convenient ending,seems they just ran out of ideas.Now if he was some bad guy trying to pull in the hero deeper into prison hell and hero trying to hold on now that would have been interesting drama and what the heck was with the prison at most they showed shot of a room and an alley.
I guess Prison Break really raised the bar for every prison movie or serial in my eyes.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 15, 2008)

Superhero
Genre: Comedy
 This film is mimic of Spiderman...Cool comed movie..
Rating: 7/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^Ya, its a nice movie. 8/10 from me.

Its called 'The Superhero Movie'


----------



## eggman (Sep 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Ya, its a nice movie. 8/10 from me.
> 
> Its called 'The Superhero Movie'



Ha ha.....
Not surprising, Coming from a guy having Epic Movie in his fav list!!! lolz


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^Everyone has different tastes.......


----------



## Pathik (Sep 15, 2008)

^Yea. And yours need to improve. Greatly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

^^You cant ask person to change his taste bcoz he likes the movies which you dont .


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^Yea. And yours need to improve. Greatly.


naah thats perfectly normal for people his age. Atleast he isn't watching what Max_Demon is ! 

With age refinement comes in, if not then...lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been reading last 4-5 pages of this thread and it seems movies recommended by digitians should must have a "age of postor " included with the recommended movie : like 

Your Age :
Movie u like :
Genre:
Why u liked it :


wat say guys...? 

and yeah Kpowermania ...when u will be mature maybe @ age of 20-25 ..then only u will understand romantic movies..and I am completely amazed that kids are listening to metal @ dis age  ..really surprising ! 

PS: T159 ..My girl and I was awesome movie...It made my eyes wet ...such a classic love story with such touching music....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 16, 2008)

Watched "A Wednesday" .. Really a must watch .. Now wanna watch Righteous Kill .. No time yaar ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> I have been reading last 4-5 pages of this thread and it seems movies recommended by digitians should must have a "age of postor " included with the recommended movie : like
> 
> Your Age :
> Movie u like :
> ...



I played 3.8k songs in 3 months (deduct 1 month from this so 2 months) as per last.fm and no song is from any other genre than Metal/Hard Rock......no sh1t music here .



it_waaznt_me said:


> Watched "A Wednesday" .. Really a must watch .. Now wanna watch Righteous Kill .. No time yaar ..



A Wednesday is surely a must watch......surprisinlgy, I liked a Hindi movie  ..I rate it around 8/10.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^yup ending was the worst but training was the best
> 
> Watched *Haute Tension* - OMFG this is one twisted movie, dont feel cheated after watching it. And please dont read spoilers, you will ruin the things. Some great songs too, albeit in French . But heck music is music and some great music is always in my rhythmbox on repeat.



Yea I remember High Tension.......and now that you have brought in notice atleast I did feel cheated after the movie.....I dont like this kind of concept much....that is the main reason I did not like the ending of Identity as well...........just my view.....AFA the entertainment factor goes both movies score good......



Pathik said:


> ^Yea. And yours need to improve. Greatly.



+1.....But given the fact that the guy is 13....I'd say it will improve with age....


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 16, 2008)

Leave the kid alone, let him have his moments 

*In The Valley Of Elah* - Inspiring movie. A father comes to term with his second son's death after returning from IraQ. Tommy Lee Jones excels!


----------



## karmanya (Sep 16, 2008)

Hitboxx- Saw that movie 2 days ago, though my copy was called the valley of elah.
If anyone wants to see a hindi movie in english watch August Rush. It is so lame.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Leave the kid alone, let him have his moments



 thanks 
and lol @your avatar 

Ok, I saw Iron Man and Hancock.

Iron Man - 8/10
Hancock - 7.5/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 16, 2008)

ya hitboxxxx..  ur avatar shud be HOTboxxx..seems he is doing some censored type of actions


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2008)

Saw Get Smart.Awesome movie.Gets a 8/10 from me.Carell fans better watch this one.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2008)

Watched A Wednesday was a real good movie. After a long time I watched a good movie.


----------



## eggman (Sep 16, 2008)

WALL.E

A WEDNESDAY

MUMBAI MERI JAAN


all brilliant!!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 17, 2008)

What happens in Vegas - 7/10


----------



## sam9s (Sep 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Leave the kid alone, let him have his moments
> 
> *In The Valley Of Elah* - Inspiring movie. A father comes to term with his second son's death after returning from IraQ. Tommy Lee Jones excels!



Amazing movie....one of the bests of 2007.......


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 17, 2008)

Rock On! - Surprisingly good.Expected another bollywood crap.


----------



## vilas_patil (Sep 17, 2008)

Watched ROCK ON (After reading reviews here) Liked it. Watch in Theater to enjoy full effect of music. I would rate it 7.5/10


----------



## eggman (Sep 17, 2008)

*Irreversible*(French) - A really twisted movie with some really violent  scenes!!! You have to have a open mind to not deem it as _sick_. 

Anyway, having watched it now I want to see some really _sick_ film with lots of violence in it.It can be Horror or psychological thriller!!! Can someone suggest me good twisted movies(in any language, not only Hollywood)!!!! One I know is *Inside*( French). Suggest some more too....


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 17, 2008)

eggman said:


> *Irreversible*(French) - A really twisted movie with some really violent  scenes!!! You have to have a open mind to not deem it as _sick_.
> 
> Anyway, having watched it now I want to see some really _sick_ film with lots of violence in it.It can be Horror or psychological thriller!!! Can someone suggest me good twisted movies(in any language, not only Hollywood)!!!! One I know is *Inside*( French). Suggest some more too....



My suggestions:

Perdita Durango and any Takashi Milke "creations".


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2008)

eggman said:


> *Irreversible*(French) - A really twisted movie with some really violent  scenes!!! You have to have a open mind to not deem it as _sick_.
> 
> Anyway, having watched it now I want to see some really _sick_ film with lots of violence in it.It can be Horror or psychological thriller!!! Can someone suggest me good twisted movies(in any language, not only Hollywood)!!!! One I know is *Inside*( French). Suggest some more too....


If u've not seen Hostel then go for it, it has two parts
The Girl Next Door(New one, not the old one, search whichever has the latest release date, go for it; the movie haunted me for half the month)
Three Extremes( not so gory but......a few)
oh yeah, "Hills have eyes" both parts (no logic, no story only gore)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

^^Thanks for recommanding this stuff d00d......I really love blood, violence and gore .


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I stongly recommend the *STAR WARS SAGA*, for all ages.
If anyones recommended it before I will delete the post.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

^^I did not.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^I did not.


Good to know. But still......................


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 17, 2008)

*www.alternativereel.com/includes/top-ten/display_review.php?id=00043
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snuff_film#cite_note-7
*www.bloody-disgusting.com/#news

Use these sites to satiate your hunger.

Anyway may I point out that underage people(and adults with a weak heart literally or otherwise) no matter how mature they think they are, should should not watch these kind of movies.They are gonna scar you for life.

Star war saga ,IMO the old ones are the only ones worth watching good acting,good actors and script .Watch the ep3 for its fight scenes esp last one.Ep 1 was a piece of crap.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2008)

eggman said:


> *Irreversible*(French) - A really twisted movie with some really violent  scenes!!! You have to have a open mind to not deem it as _sick_.


Oh yes the much hyped fire extinguisher scene was very realistic.Infact I wish they had better lighting in that area instead of having a full red lighting.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 17, 2008)

*Street Kings* - I absolutely loved this movie, bad ass cops and that kickass background score!


----------



## pushkar (Sep 17, 2008)

Vita è bella, La aka Life is Beautiful (1997)

Very nice and soulful movie.

9/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup, Street Kings is indeed a good movie.


----------



## eggman (Sep 17, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> *www.alternativereel.com/includes/top-ten/display_review.php?id=00043
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snuff_film#cite_note-7
> *www.bloody-disgusting.com/#news



Exactly What i needed!!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2008)

A Wednesday is surely a MUST Watch ! Nice.

8/10


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 17, 2008)

license to wed  7/10


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 18, 2008)

mumbai meri jaan... 9/10 

dialogues are awesome... especially tht of Paresh Rawal.... 'roneka allowed nahi hai...agar rona aaye to ____ karneka'.... 'yeh sab art film jaisa hai..black & white.. tu sirf picture dekh... acting nahi karne ka..'


----------



## eggman (Sep 18, 2008)

*RUN LOLA RUN*- 8.5 / 10 : Awesome film about alternate reality!! Same run is shown multiple times, and consequence being different each time. If you liked film such as The Butterfly Effect or Donnie Darko, you'll surely love this one!!!


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2008)

*Serpico* - 6ish/10

probably given it more if I hadn't read the book before. *\m/book is kik-azz\m/*


----------



## tapan_011 (Sep 19, 2008)

Watch it out

  CRASH
  GOOD WILL HUNTING
  CINDRELLA MAN
  A BEAUTIFUL MIND
  PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS


----------



## a_medico (Sep 19, 2008)

Haute Tension - Again too bloody. But loved the ending and soundtrack. Without the ending, it could have been an average movie.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

^^lolz...the truck driver was terrifying and tracks were awesome. Same guy did the background score in Inside.
*****SPOILERS*****
It was all from the perspective of an unreliable narrator. Its not confirmed how she killed them all. The clue is in the beginning where the line appears "is the camera ready" or something like that.
*****SPOILERS END*****



eggman said:


> *RUN LOLA RUN*- 8.5 / 10 : Awesome film about alternate reality!! Same run is shown multiple times, and consequence being different each time. If you liked film such as The Butterfly Effect or Donnie Darko, you'll surely love this one!!!


lolz..alternate reality ?

If am not wrong, you never enjoyed David Lynch movie albeit you enjoyed Donnie Darko...lolz


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Grudge 2*


----------



## eggman (Sep 19, 2008)

@t159 : i have not seen any lynch movie . they are next on my list. Suggest some good one. I am getting ERASERHEAD as of now. Lemme see it.

As for  donnie darko, I enjoyed Butterfly effect more than it. DD was lolzz....


----------



## Pathik (Sep 19, 2008)

*Batman : Gotham Knight * - 7 / 10


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

eggman said:


> @t159 : i have not seen any lynch movie . they are next on my list. Suggest some good one. I am getting ERASERHEAD as of now. Lemme see it.
> 
> As for  donnie darko, I enjoyed Butterfly effect more than it. DD was lolzz....



David Lynch movies are kinda either you love it or you hate it more than anything.

My first bet is to introduce yourself with *Mulholland Dr.* and then *The Elephant Man* (there is this one cool music Adagio for Strings by Samuel Barber)

Eraserhead will be a direct brainfcuk. Don't watch it till you get used to his world.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 20, 2008)

*1920* - Direct rip off of The Exorcism of Emily Rose. Slow paced but still manages to scare. Preferably watch the original one which is scray like crazy.


----------



## Batistabomb (Sep 20, 2008)

English :  1.  What a girl wants (2003) 
               2.  Darkwater


----------



## tkin (Sep 20, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> English :  1.  What a girl wants (2003)
> 2.  Darkwater


Darkwater is a really good film, still makes me remember the time when I watched it first, I was alone in home and it sent chills down my spine, just like The Grudge 2, anyone seen this?


----------



## eggman (Sep 20, 2008)

The films that got no Oscar Nomination in '07 , but were really really deserving(and maybe winning)

*GONE BABY GONE* - A really good thriller/drama movie about a kidnapped girl , and the moral dilemma following it.

*ZODIAC*- In the current generation, David Fincher(Se7en, Fight Club) is one of my fav. director. This is yet another masterpiece that is based on the actual Zodiac killer that was popular in 70s. This was one powerful film, very well directed!!!!My fav film of 07!!

*ASSASSINATION OF JESSE JAMES* - Another awesome film, title is self explaining !

Bucket list too, maybe???


----------



## technocrack (Sep 20, 2008)

Wall-E. Highly Recommended!!!


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 20, 2008)

"100Girls" 8/10 must watch


----------



## eggman (Sep 20, 2008)

^^really????????


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ 8/10 is my rating ..everyone has got diff taste.

PS: i am fan of Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ mee too a fan of emmanuelle.. since Wrong Turn


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2008)

^^lol too bad she was sliced by the maggots 

I kinda liked Eliza Dushku


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 21, 2008)

The Replacements  7/10


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

Few movies I watched this week are:

Yoru No Pikunikku [Night Time Picnic] (Japanese) - Its one of the best you can get from Japan (yes most of the Japanese movies are crap). Some good tracks you will enjoy (mix of english and Japanese). Story is a good concept, I kinda wish that we have such night time picnic of 80Kms. Its really cool to see how one reveals himself/herself when there is nothing more than walking 80Kms with school friends. There are moments of comedy which will surely make you giggle. One interesting twist at the end, which may leave you wanting for another part. Avoids some cliches which movies generally unintentionally fall into. Watch to experience something new, albeit I was not satisfied with the ending, there are some questions that are still left unanswered. Hope a second part will come.

One cool band I just discovered from this movie is Monkey Majik. Its an English guy who sings Japanese and English combo. Music is like what you hear from Jack Johnson but IMO a bit better than him. Listen to the songs Long Shot Penny, Akari, I Mis You and Futari on youtube. I just love this band now. Hope to get whole discography.  

Rock On!! (Bollywood) - First thing, its an OKish movie. What makes it more appealing is that there are not many good movies to compete (I think I have to watch A Wednesday) and the charisma with rock band is on high in India. Soundtrack is not what I classify as rock but a beat down version of it. Some funny untimely guitar riffs too..lolz...wonder what were they thinking but I was giggling while watching it. Only piece I liked was the slow song (Tumhari Meri Baatein) sung by some lady when the band starts rehearsal after reunion, almost every beat was perfect and modest. 

Dandia scene was the only awesome part !

The most likable character is the lead guitarist, he kinda reflects the very good nature which you don't find now in others. Other characters were just fine, could have been better with gradual char development. Good acting is something which I missed too. But then its a fair one among other crap releasing everyday.

Les Poupees Russes [The Russian Dolls] (French) - Must say its an intelligent comedy. Of course, what that means is you wont be laughing your guts off for short burst of moments but a wicked grin on your face throughout the movie. Its similar to 101 Reykjavik, not in story but that both have the protagonist as losers (not really losers). The mild music that kinda drives me crazy when it comes to the chemistry between male protagonist and Wendy is just priceless. It looks like someone ripped my future into a movie...lolz. But yeah you may find it boring if you dont feel like understanding expressions and reading subbies.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2008)

eggman said:


> *GONE BABY GONE* - A really good thriller/drama movie about a kidnapped girl , and the moral dilemma following it.



Finaly atleast someone praised this awsome flick......I was begining to think people have started discuessing the same old crap again n again.......

Have you seen "*In the vally of Elah*" if not .....make sure its your next one.....



> *ZODIAC*- In the current generation, David Fincher(Se7en, Fight Club) is one of my fav. director. This is yet another masterpiece that is based on the actual Zodiac killer that was popular in 70s. This was one powerful film, very well directed!!!!My fav film of 07!!



DF is even one of my fav directors as well.....I have seen all of his movies (though he has directed only few)    after Se7evm, fight club and Zodiac.........left are
*Panic Room* and the awsome *The Game* and Finally *Aliens 3.*

I'd suggest go for *The Game* another DF tribute movie......


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2008)

Has anyone watched "The Woods Have Eyes"?

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0835384/

Is it a part of "The Hills Have Eyes" series?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 21, 2008)

> Story is a good concept, I kinda wish that we have such night time picnic of 80Kms. Its really cool to see how one reveals himself/herself when there is nothing more than walking 80Kms with school friends.



This reminds me of *Before Sunset*. The couple walks on the streets of paris talking to each other. Thats all its about. And the result is awesome!



> Only piece I liked was the slow song (Tumhari Meri Baatein) sung by some lady when the band starts rehearsal after reunion, almost every beat was perfect and modest.
> 
> Dandia scene was the only awesome part !



This was exactly what I thought after watching the movie. I got the soundtrack just for that song. After listening to it I also started like the Ye Jindagi song sung at the end. 

*Gone Baby Gone *- Watched it during Oscar fever. Liked it but didn't find it very extraordinary.

*Zodiac*- I am another DF fan. But Zodiac didn't impress me much. Maybe it was the pace of the movie. I still don'tunderstand why to movie is so highly rated. Panic Room is just about ok. You can give it a skip.


Next on my list is *Frontier(s), My girl and I*

Has anybody seen *The Hamiltons*?  Slow paced horror but very interesting. 

Would just like to remind about Tarsem Singh's(Director of _The Cell_) *The Fall* which is another awesome movie, in case you feel like watching something different.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

Just watched 3-iron (Bin Jip) - It ranks second in my list of Kim Ki Duk movies. Simply superb, I havent seen such a blend of minimal dialogs, surreal script. A must watch for everyone. There is a metaphysical aspect too. You can even watch it without subtitles and don't even miss the lack of dialogs  Thanks to a_medico for recommending it in this thread (I kinda hav vague memory of that)

The Arabic spiritual music (Gafsa by Natacha Atlas) is another added attraction 

Am off to watching some recent works by him. Already seen "Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter and Spring", Bad Guy, Samaritan Girl and Seom. 

@a_medico
But its not like Before Sunset in that there is no talk between the two leads, yup you come to know a lot about other friends and characters. Great character development throughout the movie. But a bit dissatisfied at the end. I was thinking something and it came out something else. And bear in mind that its Japanese cinema ;p


----------



## eggman (Sep 21, 2008)

sam9s said:


> DF is even one of my fav directors as well.....I have seen all of his movies (though he has directed only few)    after Se7evm, fight club and Zodiac.........left are
> *Panic Room* and the awsome *The Game* and Finally *Aliens 3.*
> 
> I'd suggest go for *The Game* another DF tribute movie......



I've watched all his movies but Aliens 3. Only Panic Room was OKish......rest all were awesome!!!



a_medico said:


> *Zodiac*- I am another DF fan. But Zodiac didn't impress me much. Maybe it was the pace of the movie. I still don'tunderstand why to movie is so highly rated.



Characters are not great, they are ordinary people with lots of minor and major problems in their daily life. The killer also is not a Big Bad-man. Still this is a Powerful movie.  I mean how a director can make such a great movie with those materials?


The film was not a usual Hollywood serial killer movie, with slashes and murders every 10 minutes.!!!It was rather a Case study presented to the viewers!!!Not to mention this film was highly accurate...All hail to David Fincher!!! Can't wait for THE CURIOUS CASE OF BENJAMIN BUTTON!!!
Brad Pitt + David Fincher = Awesomeness * 10000


----------



## vilas_patil (Sep 22, 2008)

Watched "Wednesday" a Class Movie


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 22, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Has anyone watched "The Woods Have Eyes"?
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0835384/
> 
> Is it a part of "The Hills Have Eyes" series?


Anyone?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah i did see, i guess 5/10 ??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ But I wanted to know is it a part of "The Hills Have Eyes" series?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 22, 2008)

I just checked the story & it doesn't seem connected to The Hills have Eyes in any form.Infact I have seen both Hills Have Eyes 1 & 2 & neither of them seem to have any resemblance with this movie's storyline.


----------



## gloria8608 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not so much into horror movies but a friend "convinced" me to watch that one. After one and a half hours I knew exactly why I don't like horror movies.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 22, 2008)

*Before Sunrise* and *Before Sunset *(sequel) - One of the best romances onscreen and also one of my all-time favourites.

Probably DDLJ got inspired by this, nevertheless watch it back to back, with well, maybe a little time gap inbetween to let the characters sink into your thoughts.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

sequel is better !


----------



## snehasishmanna (Sep 22, 2008)

i saw the list today.
its great . thank you.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2008)

Spirited Away - 10/10 Definitely a must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 23, 2008)

Made of Honor - 7/10.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Spirited Away - 10/10 Definitely a must watch.


yup, Chihera and Haku 

How can I forget that awesome train ride, the best moment in the whole movie. So much emotions and awesomelyness.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 23, 2008)

Finally watched *The Dark Knight*. Nothing against the movie but the no 3 overall imdb rating seems way too much. But the movie is fun. The music takes the movie to an altogether different dimension. I think _James Howard Newton_ was also the guy behind Shyamlan's *Lady in the water* which did help make the story a bit effective.

Already grabbed the soundtrack


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 24, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Finally watched *The Dark Knight*. Nothing against the movie but the no 3 overall imdb rating seems way too much. But the movie is fun. The music takes the movie to an altogether different dimension. I think _James Howard Newton_ was also the guy behind Shyamlan's *Lady in the water* which did help make the story a bit effective.
> 
> Already grabbed the soundtrack



Agree. Movie is good, but not that good. The 'joker' is unforgettable, btw. 

GA


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ I agree!!! I mean , I 



Spoiler



can't understand why Batman has to take the blame!! Why don't they pin it to some other criminal or say under investigation ....


Also during the truck chase scene why batman has to blow off the cars???Why didn't he jump!!!! The party interruption scene by joker is also abruptly ended!!!



Things like this make this movie imperfect unlike Chris' other works!! And this is coming from a guy who is A Big fan of Chris Nolan and gave The Dark Knight 8/10 on IMDB!!!

And watched it thriccce!!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 24, 2008)

The Dark Knight is the most overrated movie of 2008.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

The Dark Knight is anything but overrated.It deserves all the praise one can bestow upon it. Just that its a movie inspired from a comic character does not strip the actors of their credentials. Its really tough to make a movie, the character of whom is mainly an entity for the enjoyment of children.

Hats off...

zillion/10 for the dark knight.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 24, 2008)

^Its you think not all.


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2008)

Its not over rated!!! Not at all.....But it could've been better(although its amazing now it slef)


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 24, 2008)

By overrated i didn't mean its a cr@ppy movie. Its a very good movie but #3 position in IMDB is just too much.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 24, 2008)

It is definitely justified at #3 if not #1. Most super hero movies are super crappy, but The Dark Knight is simply awesome.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

All superhero movies always manage to get some good ranking

Btw whats popular is not whats always good, infact I would have missed many gems if I sticked to IMDB 250 

Generally there are some numb maggots who like to rate 1 for other movies so that their mindless **** manages to catch eyes....lolz


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Most super hero are super crappy, but The Dark Knight is simply awesome.



Totally agree with that. See the General Format of a superhero movie is always like this:
A normal man struggling with his life(ok, not iron man)....(Accidentally )gets exposed to something that'll make him some kind of superhero....at the same time a villain will rise to power.....will pwn our superhero every time....to shock audience one of our trusted friend will turn to dark side....there will be a big boss fight...Hero wins,villain loses...everyone is happy!!!

But The Dark knight(not sure about Batman Begins)  is not a conventional super hero movie. Dark Knight was more of  a  crime film having super heroes in it...There were mind games in the films.  The Dark Knight was definitely the BEST superhero movie. Not because it Earned so much!! But because it took the Genre to all new level.

@T159: I don't remember Catwomen or Fantastic Four or even the Much hyped Spider Man 3 getting any good reviews!!!
A good film will always be praised,even  if not at box office ....

In the meantime here are awesomely funny British movies :

*Hot Fuzz* -9/10 : Parodies Cop/Action genre!!

*Shawn Of The Dead* - 9/10 : Parodies Horror Genre!!

And when I say Parody, I don't mean epic movie/mad tv kinda parody!!  A smart subtle parody!!!MUST WATCH!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

^^not until the hype settled down after 1 month or so.

Its best to watch a movie after 1 month again and see if you can feel the same awesomeness this time too.

I always appreciate movies with dark tones (Tim Burton is one classic example). Batman is my fav superhero. Let me see if I can relate it something better.

Seen Shawn of The Dead, ending is priceless.


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Then don't miss HOT FUZZ!!!!
Same awesomeness in uniform!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Sep 24, 2008)

Hot FUZZ is nice...but not  great enough to be called "awesome", IMO.

Dark Knight was good.. but not #3 material...

btw, watched  A Wednesday, the hindi flick... its good...most certainly worth watching


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ I thought it was awesome. The way comedy, action, violence , drama and mystery has been packed into one fast moving package is , to me , is awesome!!!

But everyone has their own taste!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

suggest me few *new must watch movies*.

apart from -
Wall-E
Batman
Street Kings
Tropic Thunder
Journey To The Center Of The Earth
Death Race

Comedy & Romance preffered


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> suggest me few *new must watch movies*.
> 
> apart from -
> Wall-E
> ...



Superhero Movie.
Dont Mess With the Zohan


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> suggest me few *new must watch movies*.
> 
> apart from -
> Wall-E
> ...


Senior Skip Day & Get Smart.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> suggest me few *new must watch movies*.
> 
> apart from -
> Wall-E
> ...



Pineapple Express
Get Smart
Superbad (Must watch)
Kung Fu Panda


----------



## karmanya (Sep 25, 2008)

Mama Mia 10/10... Must have for all Abba Fans. Reminds me of when I was 12(Huge Abba fan back then, I would jump on tables and start singing.... For a long time my parents thought i was gay..   )


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks guys for the suggestions, making the "list" now 
going to b'lore tomorrow, will get 'em. Planet M


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2008)

But Get Smart, Kung Fu Panda & Pineapple Express are not out in DVD yet.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

i dont think "get smart", " Pineapple Express" will make it to India any sooner.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2008)

Movies I have seen in few days :

My girl and I ..(Korean) 10/10
Flying Boys (Korean) 6/10 
Hinokio (Japanese) 7/10
Bachna Ae Haseeno (Hindi)  6/10 Timepass movie
Good ,bad and ugly..trying to see...but its very boring
National Treasure 8/10 ....

I have just dloaded Before Sunset and Before Sunrise..lemme see n rate them


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

^^The Good, The Bad and The Ugly is not boring.

It just feels a bit dull at first but the movie is awesome.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ yar 2:30 ghante ki pakau movie lag rahi hai..
cowboys coming ..looting..going here n there..srching for treasure 

u havent told ur real name and mail yet


----------



## eggman (Sep 25, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Good ,bad and ugly..trying to see...but its very boring





esumitkumar said:


> ^^ yar 2:30 ghante ki pakau movie lag rahi hai..
> cowboys coming ..looting..going here n there..srching for treasure



     

Abey....tere ghar pe aake , tujhe Rammstein ke Guitar se marunga   

Don't say a bad thing about that movie ......The masterpiece


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2008)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - Best western movie ever IMO. Clint Eastwood is a legend.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 25, 2008)

> Abey....tere ghar pe aake , tujhe Rammstein ke Guitar se marunga


hahahahhahaha    ...........
abe tere ko main omelette bana k khaa jaunga    .. anda aadmi 

besides yaro apni apni choice hai ..kayu koo halla macha rahe ho


----------



## dare_devil (Sep 26, 2008)

The Karate Kid (1984)
i liked this.......


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2008)

dare_devil said:


> The Karate Kid (1984)
> i liked this.......


Me too and also The Next Karate Kid.


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 26, 2008)

*1920* - Crap

*A Wednesday* - 9/10 (naseer's the man!)

*Restraint* - yup, nice.. not great but could be a nice late night movie 6.5/10

Next on my list:

*Malena
The Cooler
Ma Mere
Pathology
My Blueberry Nights*

Enjoy ppl...



GameAddict said:


> The 'joker' is unforgettable.



can't believe he is dead...still cant install this fact into my head... I got to know it the very day I saw Dark Knight.. I almost cried..


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 26, 2008)

Death Race-9/10. Souped up cars+ guns+jailbirds+Jason S= Awesome. Btw, enjoyed more than TDK. 

GA


----------



## a_medico (Sep 27, 2008)

Me plan to watch *Righteous Kill* and *Mirrors* today. Why the thread has become silent suddenly?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2008)

Kung Fu paandu  i mean panda is a must watch , a must buy dvd.

nice. whenevr it comes out on dvd, i'll get it.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i dont think "get smart", " Pineapple Express" will make it to India any sooner.


This kind of things make us a pirate


----------



## Pathik (Sep 28, 2008)

A wednesday - 9/10
Baap movie.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2008)

*IRON MAN*.......I mean how can I bloody miss this movie.....any how I was off with some low expectations from this movie...... probally thats why it got neglected and Robert Downey Jr as a super hero was also something that seemed to be out of propotion but man the movie excelled in almost every aspect a super hero movie could have. Not only Robert Downey Jr perfected the acting of a hero figure but was also very much into the character of Tony Stark.......................but the major attraction was the Suit and how it was build and the way it was assembled...AWSOME!!!!!.....if you ask me the suit was seriously kicking some majour ass. Totel Entertainer.......8/10


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 28, 2008)

King Arthur



gary4gar said:


> This kind of things make us a pirate



+100000


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 28, 2008)

National Treasure 2 Book of Secrets - 7.5/10 .......Really Nicolas cage rocks !! Lets see wat they make the third sequel for page no 47


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 28, 2008)

Robots

Best Movie


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2008)

Disturbia - 7/10.Saw it on HBO yesterday & was a pretty decent thriller flick.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont know why but i kind of liked Elizabeth town.. its kind of B grade movie, but a nice cute story.. 

death race is good.. i am waiting for Transporter 3, max payne and brazilian job... man

and the second part of hitman..


----------



## eggman (Sep 28, 2008)

*ia.imdb.com/media/imdb/01/I/84/34/02/10s.jpg
(French) 

 It is one of the best thrillers I have seen in recent times!!! The film follows "A destitute immigrant worker steals an envelope containing instructions for a mysterious job that could pay out a fortune.". Now don't look out for the mysterious job or read anything about the film or it may spoil the fun!! Just watch this great crime/thriller . 8.5/10

p.s. It is a *black* and *white* film,but it only adds to the effect!!!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Disturbia - 7/10.Saw it on HBO yesterday & was a pretty decent thriller flick.




Yes Disturbia was ok. 5.5/10 is what I will give. Most of the move just hangs around building the plot whcih converges in to a thin climax (thats what I felt)...

My waitng for *Quantum Of Solace, Transformers 2 and Terminator : Salvation*

Watched *Death Proof*........ Ultimate Quentin Tarantino style movie...... its simple either you love it or you hate it....there is nothing in between. And I loved it. I know there must be the share of people who would absolutely not agree with me but that is what is all about QT's movies. The last 15 minutes or so absolutely blew me .........made it worth......Also the crash scene in the movie is one of THE best I have seen........ I mean the way it was picturized was impeccable.........A must watch for QTs admirers if not fans.......


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2008)

> IRON MAN.......I mean how can I bloody miss this movie.....any how I was off with some low expectations from this movie...... probally thats why it got neglected and Robert Downey Jr as a super hero was also something that seemed to be out of propotion but man the movie excelled in almost every aspect a super hero movie could have. Not only Robert Downey Jr perfected the acting of a hero figure but was also very much into the character of Tony Stark.......................but the major attraction was the Suit and how it was build and the way it was assembled...AWSOME!!!!!.....if you ask me the suit was seriously kicking some majour ass. Totel Entertainer.......8/10



^^^^^^+++++++++++1 ......Reallly amazzzzing movie..Tony stark acting,Pepper potts supporting character and how the suit and everything was built..total entertaining..i wud give it 9/10 ....Hats off to Marvel and Stan lee for creating such characters as Iron Man,Spiderman etc


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 29, 2008)

eggman said:


> *ia.imdb.com/media/imdb/01/I/84/34/02/10s.jpg
> (French)
> 
> It is one of the best thrillers I have seen in recent times!!! The film follows "A destitute immigrant worker steals an envelope containing instructions for a mysterious job that could pay out a fortune.". Now don't look out for the mysterious job or read anything about the film or it may spoil the fun!! Just watch this great crime/thriller . 8.5/10
> ...



Movie is :13 Tzameti

Why make it difficult to read??


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Watched *Death Proof*........ Ultimate Quentin Tarantino style movie.


I absolutely from the core of the core my heart hated this movie. Here is the movie:
Nonsense blah blah blah blah blah...blu blah blah blu blah....a well filmed collision....blah blah blah....an hour of blah blah blah blah.....black and white blah blah blah blah...colored blah blah blah blah.....an avg car chase scene....stupid homage ending.............



GameAddict said:


> Movie is :13 Tzameti
> 
> Why make it difficult to read??



?? It's clearly written in the poster!!!


----------



## a_medico (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ Lol

*Hulla* - A pretty offbeat comedy which you rarely come across in Bollywood. Don't expect a typical Rajpal Yadav-type of comedy. My friends didn't like it though. 

No script really. Just a man unable to sleep because of the night-watchman's whistle!!

You will not roll on the floor with laughter but it will certainly bring a big smile on your face.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 29, 2008)

eggman said:


> I absolutely from the core of the core my heart hated this movie. Here is the movie:
> Nonsense blah blah blah blah blah...blu blah blah blu blah....a well filmed collision....blah blah blah....an hour of blah blah blah blah.....black and white blah blah blah blah...colored blah blah blah blah.....an avg car chase scene....stupid homage ending.............
> ?? It's clearly written in the poster!!!




hehe As I said either you love it or just hate it. I have loved almost all QT's movies except maybe KillBill and Jacky Brown.(The best was obviously Resovior Dogs). And budy that Blah Blah Blah whch was presented as a csual teen talk of rodeside girl's gang was the trademark of this movie which heavily supported in building up the characters.

Anyhow i know the major negetive aspect of Death Proof for most of us (including you) has been that it contains a lot of dialogue, but I feel that this should be expected as it is a shadow to the Grindhouse cinema and these types of movies are notorious for the amount of talk they can contain. Tarantino himself is recognised as being a writer that emphasises on dialogue in his films. Modern cinema viewers are likely not to have the patience for such an offering and thus dismiss its significance and become agitated by a lack of "action" it offers. This is evident from your post of "Blah blah blah" (and others as well)...........But as I said its a QT film you either love it or just hate it to the core..........


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't mind dialogues !!Infact, I prefer it to action!!12 Angry Men is one of my all time fav , there is nothing but dialogue in it!!But, I don't want random talk that has no link to story!!! And more over, that's not how real people talk!!! And Girls weren't beautiful either!!! If it was not a QT movie, no one would've remembered it !!!And why on the earth he switched to B&W this time, didn't he do the same in Kill  Bill???


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2008)

^^Not good, avg films!! Haven't seen 2nd one!!


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 29, 2008)

The X files: Average movie (I am not a fan of the series)-5/10. Good background score, though.

Welcome to Sajjanpur- Good fun and nice twist at the end. 7/10.

Mirrors-Average horror movie. Some gory scenes. Sequel possible (debatable).6.5/10.

Pink Flamingos-'Experimental stuff'. As the tagline says "Experiment in bad taste' or similar. Can't rate..as got nothing to compare. 

....a nice weekend, I say.


----------



## tkin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Lady In The Water*


----------



## Pathik (Sep 29, 2008)

X- Files is crap. IMO.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

IRON MAN -> 10/10........awesome movie.......just simply amazing.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2008)

Guyz Just saw K-Pax, recommended by @plsoft.
I just want to thank him for recommending it.
I very much liked the movie.


----------



## anniyan (Sep 29, 2008)

I watched 
Charlie wilson's war - 8/10 - Good drama
Double jeopardy - 8/10 - Nice action movie


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2008)

*FARGO* - 9/10 : Awesome kidnapping story by Coens Brother!!

*A CLOCKWORK ORANGE* - 10/10 : Instantly became one of my all-time fav movie!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2008)

eggman ...CW is a very dark film indeed..the beginning of the movie was so violence,rape etc . filled that i left it watching after 45 mins..I have to see again y r u recommending it 10/10..can u plz explain ?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 30, 2008)

Journey to the center of the Earth -7/10


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Journey to the center of the Earth -7/10


Yes 7/10 from me too.. 

too bad the 3D version was not released in bangalore.. 

 esumitkumar.. /me runs for cover..


----------



## sam9s (Sep 30, 2008)

eggman said:


> I don't mind dialogues !!Infact, I prefer it to action!!12 Angry Men is one of my all time fav , there is nothing but dialogue in it!!But, I don't want random talk that has no link to story!!! And more over, that's not how real people talk!!! And Girls weren't beautiful either!!! If it was not a QT movie, no one would've remembered it !!!And why on the earth he switched to B&W this time, didn't he do the same in Kill  Bill???



yes the talk was not relevent to the story coz that was not needed......12 Angry Men and The Man from Earth were....and so probably were more enjoyble as well (even with me too). But QT has his own style of making films......very much like "David Lynch" has his own style.....twisted to the limits......some like it...some dont.

This BW thing was understood in KillBill...may be because of the gore...but in this movie I couldnt figure out...... any way it was just for a couple of minutes



eggman said:


> *A CLOCKWORK ORANGE* - 10/10 : Instantly became one of my all-time fav movie!!!



An absolute amazing movie........thank god sombody appriciated Stanley Kubrick's work.....he is another director much like QT whose movies are not appriciated by general masses


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

> esumitkumar.. /me runs for cover..


why charan bhai ..samajh main nahin aaya ??

You Dont mess with Zohan --7/10
wat a s*x comedy...zohan ..baba ganoosh..is tat how isrealis are  haahaha ..can see for timepass..but dimag ek taraf rakh k dekhne ka ..Heroine is sexy


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2008)

*Watch Out We re Mad*
starring Bud Spencer & Terence Hill

their other movies are also really funny
========

* The Cannonball Run*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Journey to the center of the Earth -7/10


That's the recent one with Brendan Frazer, right? How are the visual effects?


----------



## eggman (Sep 30, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> eggman ...CW is a very dark film indeed..the beginning of the movie was so violence,rape etc . filled that i left it watching after 45 mins..I have to see again y r u recommending it 10/10..can u plz explain ?



Yeah, it is dark!! No doubt....and coming from 1971 it would've been much darker for that auidence, that's why it got X Rating!! 
As for why I liked it
1)Awesome background score
2)Awesome acting by Malcolm McDowell(Alex), (one of ) the best villan I have seen!!
3)Awesome story, not only entertaining but also thought provoking
4)Underlying themes, awesome!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
8646) Awesome cinemaphotography
'
I'm not a Kubrik fan or anything, but I liked it so much that I am starting to adore him!!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 30, 2008)

Watch The Shining you may like it.


----------



## eggman (Sep 30, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Watch The Shining you may like it.



I heard its slooooooooooooooooow!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone seen *Wanted* ? How is it ?
And I just bought Ugly aur Pagli for my sister after she was insisting for it. Is it worth seeing ?


----------



## sauravktr (Sep 30, 2008)

Hell Ride
Deception
Elegy


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 30, 2008)

eggman said:


> I heard its slooooooooooooooooow!!!



Its better than Clockwork Orange.


----------



## eggman (Sep 30, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Its better than Clockwork Orange.



Huh??? 
/*runs to get it*/


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyone seen *Wanted* ? How is it ?
> And I just bought Ugly aur Pagli for my sister after she was insisting for it. Is it worth seeing ?



Wanted is OK types ..I will give it 7/10 ..Not much good 

U really have bought Ugly and Pugly...Wooooooooow    
This film deserves 14 Oscars rightaway.......Do see it ..I will give 100/10 ..(Samajh gaye na ..wat im trying to say ) ...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 30, 2008)

Allwyn, the visual effects are unreal and amateurish. You can give it a miss, only the 3D version seems worth it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ But the Jules Verne novel was awesome..Do read it..if u get a chance


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *Watch Out We re Mad*
> starring Bud Spencer & Terence Hill
> 
> their other movies are also really funny
> ...



Watch out we are mad...... Oh man I was a kid when I watch this movie.....was fun....another one was *Its a mad mad mad world* same cast was also fun.......
Cannonball run was also very funny. Anoter one *Chitie Chitie Bang Bang* was also fun to watch.........I dont know how I would react now but as a Kid I enjoyed all these movies very much...

Few more of the same genre...

*The Grate Race*
*Magnificient men in their magnificient flying machines*



allwyndlima said:


> That's the recent one with Brendan Frazer, right? How are the visual effects?



its just ok allwy not worth the effort.....



uchiha_madara said:


> Watch The Shining you may like it.



I would recomend *Full Metal Jacket* by the same director...... The Shining is also good but definetely not in the same league as these two.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyone seen *Wanted* ? How is it ?
> And I just bought Ugly aur Pagli for my sister after she was insisting for it. Is it worth seeing ?



Wanted was crap for me........... too blown out of propotion irrelevent action....


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2008)

Felon -  excellent film. Though I dont like much voilence and blood,but this one is a exception .. 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2008)

Charan said:


> Felon -  excellent film. Though I dont like much voilence and blood,but this one is a exception .. 8/10



mmm Felon looks good...m gonna give this a try....


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Movie is :13 Tzameti
> 
> Why make it difficult to read??



+++1 to eggman for recommending..such unconventional story .......
My rating 8.5 /10 ....
I had already expected about the end 

13 Tzameti is a 2005 film written and directed by Georgian filmmaker Géla Babluani. Tzameti is the Georgian word for thirteen...

An American remake of the film is in the works[3], however Babluani intends to "change a lot of the storyline" and avoid reshooting the original film. He has also indicated that he intends to shoot the remake in color 

Shayad ye Dark ....film India main bhi ban jaaye ..copy kar ke..I beleive Sanjay Gupta will do it ...(Like he made Zinda copied frm Oldboy)


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2008)

@esumitkumar: lol dude give a spoiler warning before posting it.


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> @esumitkumar: lol dude give a spoiler warning before posting it.



The spoiler took half the fun out...


----------



## pushkar (Oct 1, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Watch The Shining you may like it.


I saw it, but didn't like it too much. Its creepy though.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2008)

Philadelphia - 8/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

oh sorry ..Third Eye and others ..I had posted in too much excitement..post edited now .......


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2008)

^^He he!!! Can't help, the film thrills you so much!!!

*GROUNDHOG DAY* - A light hearted entertainer in which the main character gets stuck in one day!!! Everyday is the same day for him, until he....aah...just watch it!! *8/10*


----------



## red_devil (Oct 1, 2008)

*United 93* ... 7/10

*Borat* ... 8/10   

*10things I hate about you* ... watch it if you have no other work to do..just another timepass movie   6/10

next up Felon and Groundhog Day


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 1, 2008)

@ThirdEye:





> Philadelphia - 8/10


Pretty good movie, top notch acting and dialogue and the theme song by The Boss  is very good.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> Yeah, it is dark!! No doubt....and coming from 1971 it would've been much darker for that auidence, that's why it got X Rating!!
> As for why I liked it
> 1)Awesome background score
> 2)Awesome acting by Malcolm McDowell(Alex), (one of ) the best villan I have seen!!
> ...



I have become total fan of eggman now ..I had just watched that movie  with full concentration...amazzing storyline,acting,background music and  everything...

Concentration n mood is a total must for watching any movie ..
You cant just beleive I deleted this film first time after seeing for 45 mins but on the strong recommendation of egg..I dloaded it again 

Very thought provoking movie...It seems like background music is still playing in my mind

10/10 ........

eggman it seems... we r gng to dark side of life..liking dark films  like 13 Tzameti and now CW ..more coming ...


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2008)

*Noriko's dinner table*- One total brainf*** Japanese movie! Something like a cross between David Lynch and Fight Club and don't worry, thats not a spoiler. Will only recommend it to the selected members who watch asian movies. This one wouldn't appeal to all.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to Sajjanpur - 8/10...So simple yet beautiful movie...Conveys powerful message  that still in rural India widow remarriage,manglik girl ,eunuch standing in elections are still considered inauspicious....Gud acting by Shreyas and gud support by Amrita Rao...and ya funny mausi Ila Arun is


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

Groundhog Day has one memorable quote thats every man want to say once in a lifetime  Its about women and wine 

Looks like I got  david lynch hybrid



eggman said:


> I heard its slooooooooooooooooow!!!


Major Visual Spoiler to spice up the movie:
*i81.photobucket.com/albums/j203/moxieYcholula/cookies.jpg


----------



## eggman (Oct 3, 2008)

^^Thanks!! Can't wait for Jack Nicolson to fill up my screen!! 

*UNFORGIVEN*(1992)- Must watch for western lovers.Quite different from Sergio Leone type of Western however. this one is directed by Client Eastwood himself. .  9/10


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

^^another good one of same actor is *One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 4, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Welcome to Sajjanpur - 8/10...So simple yet beautiful movie...Conveys powerful message  that still in rural India widow remarriage,manglik girl ,eunuch standing in elections are still considered inauspicious....Gud acting by Shreyas and gud support by Amrita Rao...and ya funny mausi Ila Arun is



yep good movie..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 4, 2008)

You've got mail - 7/10 ..Very nice and beautiful lovely movie...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

Watch Accepted Movie 10/10
Really Cool


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 4, 2008)

D-War 3/10 
DON'T watch this movie. It's crap.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally watched Italian Job yesterday !! Really good movie...
the cars they used looks to be the inspiration for the Maruti Swift !! 

and @jojothedragon .... 3/10 crap movie ?? then you should be posting it in the other movie thread, the "must not watch movies" thread.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Finally watched Italian Job yesterday !! Really good movie...
> the cars they used looks to be the inspiration for the Maruti Swift !!


thats Mini


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 4, 2008)

You guys should watch BEYOND ENEMY LINES 8/10. This movie is about a navy pilot who learns to survive after a plane crash and also saves the nation.


----------



## eggman (Oct 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^another good one of same actor is *One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*



Yeah.. It's one of my all time favorite!! Awesome....


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> D-War 3/10
> DON'T watch this movie. It's crap.


I would completely agree with you on this!


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me names of movies in which the background is US but the actors are Indian.. Something like Bend It Like Beckham, Balle balle Amritsar to L.A., Flavors, Outsourced, Pardes, Aa Ab Laut Chalen, .... ones which have NRIs in it.. I kinda have a Fetish for these films... and fetishes dont show much reason.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2008)

^^just watch "The Namesake" jai...

and T159 whats the quote in Groundhog day ? I have seen the film ..superb..but i cudnt understand why the day was repeating ???? is it some fiction ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> Can anyone tell me names of movies in which the background is US but the actors are Indian.. Something like Bend It Like Beckham, Balle balle Amritsar to L.A., Flavors, Outsourced, Pardes, Aa Ab Laut Chalen, .... ones which have NRIs in it.. I kinda have a Fetish for these films... and fetishes dont show much reason.


Bollywood Hollywood.


esumitkumar said:


> ^^just watch "The Namesake" jai...
> 
> and T159 whats the quote in Groundhog day ? I have seen the film ..superb..but i cudnt understand why the day was repeating ???? is it some fiction ?


La fille que j'aimera
Sera comme bon vin
Qui se bonifiera
Un peu chaque matin



> The girl I will love / is like a fine wine / that gets a little better / every
> morning.



I havent twisted my brain while watching this movie. It was just a simple comedy for me with some message to set things right.


----------



## slugger (Oct 5, 2008)

*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*

Peter Sellers rocks 9/10



jal_desai said:


> Can anyone tell me names of movies in which the background is US but the actors are Indian.. Something like Bend It Like Beckham, Balle balle Amritsar to L.A., Flavors, Outsourced, Pardes, Aa Ab Laut Chalen, .... ones which have NRIs in it.. I kinda have a Fetish for these films... and fetishes dont show much reason.



blind dating


----------



## a_medico (Oct 5, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> Can anyone tell me names of movies in which the background is US but the actors are Indian.. Something like Bend It Like Beckham, Balle balle Amritsar to L.A., Flavors, Outsourced, Pardes, Aa Ab Laut Chalen, .... ones which have NRIs in it.. I kinda have a Fetish for these films... and fetishes dont show much reason.



*Looking for Comedy in the Muslim World* just for your fetish 

*Guru*

Flavors was good. Outsourced was funny in parts.

Which was that MTV movie? It was on AIDS with actors from different countries. Was featured on MTV few years back.

P.S. *Drona* sucks big time!


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 5, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^just watch "The Namesake" jai...



it is jaL and not jaI... i have told this to so many times here yaar  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif

but thanks for suggestion.. 

t159, a_medico, slugger thnks for suggestion..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2008)

ok JaL ..the l seems to be i in the forum  ..and ya T159 I thought the famous quote u r talking abt is this one "World is ruled by three Ws ..the cause of all wars Wealth,women and wine  " 

SPOILER WARNING for Groundhog Day 

I think that since Phill was hating GH day so much..God decided to play it again and again till he realises the beauty of each thing in his life .....and when he starts doing that....God plays the next day


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone seen REC? Awesome horror flick! Its being remade in English as Quarantine.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2008)

^^yaar main to nahin dekhunga..mujhe darr lagta hai  ..meri to 1408 dekh ke hee watt lag gayi thi ....Quarantine is being released here in US on Oct 10 ...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ace Ventura when nature calls and pet detective
both 3/10 not good


----------



## windchimes (Oct 5, 2008)

HOTAL RWANDA  *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/41.gif 10/10..

(i had tears watching this . *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/32.gif)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 5, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Ace Ventura when nature calls and pet detective
> both 3/10 not good


Blasphemy! How dare you rate Ace on such a low scale?  

I didn't like pet detective that much but When Nature Calls was hilarious.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 5, 2008)

webgenius said:


> Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.



+1


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 6, 2008)

Schindler's list ----> 10/10 ...

I have seen so many WWII films but its the best..I love WWII history and films like The Pianist,Enemy at the Gates etc 

Though the movie is slow,I cherished every moment of the movie. 
At the end I was crying 

Hats off to Steven Spielberg and Liam Neeson...Do must watch if u love WWII history ...

SPOILER TRIVIA :The film is a true story ........Oskar Schindler is buried at the Catholic cemetery at Mount Zion in Jerusalem, the only member of the Nazi party to be so honored


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Anyone seen REC? Awesome horror flick! Its being remade in English as Quarantine.



Yup the movie is awesome and scary too.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 6, 2008)

Deaths of Ian Stone a very good movie.
100 Feet good movie.
SkyBoys watchable.
Mirrors a watchable movie but Sutherland has to stop acting like he is in 24  and the movie could have done with some good dialogues and acting from the supporting cast.


----------



## slugger (Oct 6, 2008)

*The Constant Gardener* - 9.5/10
the love between the two feels so pure


----------



## go4saket (Oct 6, 2008)

Bhai log, koi movie ko to chod do... Every good as well as crap movie is mentioned here... This is soon going to be another IMDB... I guess this thread was started to list good movies but then why are people adding **** pot movies... Is it just to mention one...


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

*A Wednesday* (Bollywood) - Wow this one is one of the best this year. But music and cinematography sucks. Acting by the both leads was simply awesome. Our system is flawed and we are drugged by the routine, thats what it tried to prove. From where the bad came ? Isn't it the other side of coin ?

*Arumdabda* [Beautiful] (Hancinema)- Certainly not an entertainment flick. I wasn't able to sleep whole night, was just pondering over that who was the good person in the movie ? Watch it if you like Kim Ki Duk scripts, but it wasnt directed by him. Lasty I can say that I found who was the good person in this movie but he too was a lot influenced and incoherent in his decisions, mediocre but honest decisions had some serious repercussions.

*I Am Not Scared* (Italian) - Some childhood memories are not just as white as we say. A look into the bad side. A child coming out of his childhood and some moral dilemma which can make him Guardian Angel of someone.


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 6, 2008)

*Magnolia*-8.5/10. If you liked 'Crash', you would like this too.


----------



## R2K (Oct 6, 2008)

DIE HARD 4

superb movie.................

but is it ever possible to control the world using a computer....sure it is out of logic

and program which can activate a bomb inside CPU......( those computer geeks(hackers) were blownup by a bomb planted inside the PC.......i mean if those ppl were real geeks they would have opened the CPU case for atleast one time.......and noticed those bombs inside them......made me think twice after watching this flick.......


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

R2K said:


> DIE HARD 4
> but is it ever possible to control the world using a computer....sure it is out of logic


you should hav seen that there was one point where they have to manually unlock the thing.


Out of logic was the plane fighting scene and the heli blown up by car...lolz
Movie was just OK. Not anything spectacular.


----------



## R2K (Oct 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> you should hav seen that there was one point where they have to manually unlock the thing.
> 
> *Out of logic was the plane fighting scene and the heli blown up by car...lolz*
> Movie was just OK. Not anything spectacular.



ya.........

some scenes were just beyond logic........but i enjoyed the movie


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 6, 2008)

@R2K





> DIE HARD 4
> 
> superb movie.................


ROFL


> program which can activate a bomb inside CPU


That scene was one of the dumbest scene I've ever watched in a hollywood movie.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> you should hav seen that there was one point where they have to manually unlock the thing.
> 
> 
> Out of logic was the plane fighting scene and the heli blown up by car...lolz
> Movie was just OK. Not anything spectacular.



It was definately not "out of logic"....... yea if you had said whats the probability I might agree, but logically the stunt can happen.....nothing wrong in it.

And that bomb planted in side the CPU....... well geeks dose not necessarily mean that they keep opening up their hifi gear now and then. But yes I would have wondered these hackers, who are notoriously privacy freaks did not notice that their houses were broken into and equipment modified. R2K's remark missed out an obvious plothole and brought this rather lame glitch. 
What more was hard to believe was the bomb instaled in their CPUs could have been detonated remotely but still for no reason requires the user to hit the DEL key to get it activated...... would'nt it had been much simpler to remote detonate. 

Anyway the movie was far far more entertaining than the usual action flick with enough amount of edge of the seat material to enjoy......


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

^^Yup out of logic is too restrictive

I consider it as another superhuman movie then.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 6, 2008)

IRON MAN 

grear movie i have seen this movie twice   !!!!!
beyond logic things shown logically!!!! aby way nice movie all in all
i liked the tony stark's character playboyish and supper geek!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Yup out of logic is too restrictive
> 
> I consider it as another superhuman movie then.



thats no more than an overblown sarcastic exaggeration.

anyway saw *FELON* I think on Charn's advice and it turned out to be a pretty decent movie......The entire plot takes place in a jail house but pace of the movie is good and you dont feel the movie dragging anywhere, once worth........6.5/10


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

^^naah i really liked DH 4. truly. But not to be of 8/10 factor.

But somewhere the reality factor was unreal, given the probability Bruce wills will always dodge every single bullet even if its from plane, copter or sniper. Ok Len Wiseman (*#$@) was director but then he is known for such things with style.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2008)

Forrest Gump - 10/10


----------



## static_x (Oct 7, 2008)

Number 23
*****
Thriller/Mystery
Jim Carry
-------------------
The Machinist
*****
Mysterly/Thriller
Christian Bale,  Jennifer Jason Leigh
-------------------
Mullholland Drive
*****
Mystery
Excellent David Lynch Film
-------------------
Inland Empire
*****
Thriller
Another David Lynch Classic
--------------------
Lost Highway
*****
Another one by David Lynch
---------------------
Restraint
****
Thriller
Teresa Palmer, Stephen Moyer, Travis Fimmel
----------------------

WAZ
***
Thriller/Mystery/Crime
Barbara Adair, Stellan Skarsgård, Peter Ballance, Selma Blair

--------------------

Mystic River
*****
Mystery/Crime
Sean Penn, Tim Robbins, Kevin Bacon, Marcia Gay Harden
A Film By Clint Eastwood

--------------------------

Chinatown
*****
Mystery/Thriller
Jack Nicholson, Faye Dunaway, John Huston, Perry Lopez, John Hillerman
The India Version Manorama: Six Feet Under 

---------------------------


----------



## sam9s (Oct 7, 2008)

static_x said:


> Chinatown
> *****
> Mystery/Thriller
> Jack Nicholson, Faye Dunaway, John Huston, Perry Lopez, John Hillerman
> The India Version Manorama: Six Feet Under



Manorama: Six Feet Under has no connection what so ever with Chinatown...... either you have not seen any one of the above (or both) or you are seriously confused with some other movie.........


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Blasphemy! How dare you rate Ace on such a low scale?
> 
> I didn't like pet detective that much but When Nature Calls was hilarious.


ya it was but not that good according to me 

The Air I Breathe - 6 on 10 good movie

Anamorph - 0/10 totally time waste dont see it
Anger Management - 8/10 must watch
The Ant Bully - 9/10 good animation movie


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

another Lynch Leech was here


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2008)

Babylon A.D. - 7/10


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

Apollo 13 awesome movie guys a must watch....10/10


----------



## swatkat (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't miss this one....
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0308152/
(and if you are seeing it, wait till the end of end-credits)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 8, 2008)

^Thanks for reminding.I almost forgot I had it in my DVD list.My cousin had recommended this movie to me saying it was really good.I got it over my LAN but didn't get time to watch it back then.Will watch it tomorrow.


----------



## anniyan (Oct 8, 2008)

Watched 
The count of Monte cristo - 7/10
K-Pax - 8/10


----------



## static_x (Oct 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Manorama: Six Feet Under has no connection what so ever with Chinatown...... either you have not seen any one of the above (or both) or you are seriously confused with some other movie.........


JFYI i'm giving the review of the film Manorama SFU from some websites on the net:
1.
The script is an inspired retelling of Roman Polanski’s seventies noir classic _Chinatown_ and to the director’s credit, he does not hide it, but instead pays tribute to it in his own way by reworking the plot and some key scenes to suit his point of view. He also throws in a direct reference to the original just to make sure you get the point.

2. 
[FONT=georgia,verdana][SIZE=-1]Inspired from Roman Polanski’s movie ‘Chinatown’, ‘Manorama Six Feet Under’ is a film for those who like unconventional cinema. At times bizarre, at times fascinating, the movie is arguably the first of its kind in offbeat Hindi cinema. 

I hope it is clear....i never said it is copied....the plot is inspired from Chinatown...

@ Sam9s Plz see it once again...
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## skippednote (Oct 8, 2008)

In pursuit of Happiness (9.5/10)


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 9, 2008)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Lol
> 
> *Hulla* - A pretty offbeat comedy which you rarely come across in Bollywood. Don't expect a typical Rajpal Yadav-type of comedy. My friends didn't like it though.
> 
> ...



^^++1..Very offbeat comedy....HULLA..what a peculiar concept 
My Rating 7/10

SPOILER :

Its left to viewer discretion that again same type society Raj will be getting and is he able to pacify his wife Antara (Ek se badhkar ek) wali  ...She is looking very nice in the movie


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 9, 2008)

@ static_x Number 23 isn't that good.better watch zodiac u guyz


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2008)

static_x said:


> JFYI i'm giving the review of the film Manorama SFU from some websites on the net:
> 1.
> The script is an inspired retelling of Roman Polanski’s seventies noir classic _Chinatown_ and to the director’s credit, he does not hide it, but instead pays tribute to it in his own way by reworking the plot and some key scenes to suit his point of view. He also throws in a direct reference to the original just to make sure you get the point.
> 
> ...



**Billions of blue blistering barnicals***!!!! What do I read again I have SEEN both......how on this bloody earth did the plot of manorma get inspired by chinatown......... man plz somebody who has seen both explain it to me........

Google uncle did give me few links which says the movie is loosly inspired and the director has indianized the complexity of the chinatown plot......... it still beats me how though?????.......both the plots are miles apart (expect may be a women who thinks her husband is cheating on him hiring an investigator to spy).........maybe I am missing somethig........ people anyone out threre can put the logic behing.....

PS:: Also you neither said copied nor inspired...... you said "indian version of chinatown" which basically mean a rip off. And manaroma even if is remotely inspired by chinatown is totally TOTALLY different in its approch, presentation and treatement.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2008)

Saw Dead End & was an awesome movie.Extremely intriguing & very gripping.The story line & the concept was brilliant.The end left me very confused but thanks to IMDB a lot of theories got cleared out.A must watch.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Saw Dead End & was an awesome movie.Extremely intriguing & very gripping.The story line & the concept was brilliant.The end left me very confused but thanks to IMDB a lot of theories got cleared out.A must watch.



Yes  It's an awesome movie! Did you see the clip after end-credits? By the way, have you seen The Descent ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0435625/ )?


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 9, 2008)

The Deep Blue Sea

Nice Movie.....


----------



## R2K (Oct 9, 2008)

TRUE LIES-------comedy+action


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2008)

swatkat said:


> Yes  It's an awesome movie! Did you see the clip after end-credits? By the way, have you seen The Descent ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0435625/ )?


Yep.I stayed back till the end.Was that note Written by Marion? 

BTW I just saw the prologue of Descent but didn't really complete the whole movie.Will watch it tomorrow may be.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 9, 2008)

Watch *DEATH RACE*

Absolutely awesome... 9/10


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Saw Dead End & was an awesome movie.Extremely intriguing & very gripping.The story line & the concept was brilliant.The end left me very confused but thanks to IMDB a lot of theories got cleared out.A must watch.



allwy I am going for this movie.....looks somethign like Wrong Turn.....


----------



## Pathik (Oct 9, 2008)

*Definitely not Drona*

Fell asleep 2 times while watching it. 

- 4/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ that shud be in Must not watch movies thread Pathik  not here


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 9, 2008)

In Burges... superb storyline...
8.5/10.

Indiana Jones 4 : Missing this one is a sin.
10/10.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 9, 2008)

^^



> I'll have one gay beer for my gay friend and a normal beer for me, cause I'm normal



lolll... loved *In Bruges*

*The Strangers*- Pretty creepy. But again abrupt end etc. Liv Tyler looks beautiful. I thought she looked messy in The Incredible Hulk.

Also check out the song by _Joanna Newsom - Sprout and the bean_. The song is very simple but sounds so creepy in the movie!


----------



## swatkat (Oct 9, 2008)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0338095/ Great thriller.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 9, 2008)

watched 13 Tzameti 3/5.

expected a lot more.should have been longer


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2008)

An American Werewolf in London - 6/10.Decent 80's flick.

@Sam: Watch the movie.I haven't seen Wrong Turn yet but this was fantastic.A lot of analogies sprouting out of it towards the end.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2008)

The Kite Runner - There is a way to be good again. 

Comment:A touching Story, Must watch
Rating: 9/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 10, 2008)

In Bruges has a very good background score.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> An American Werewolf in London - 6/10.Decent 80's flick.
> 
> @Sam: Watch the movie.I haven't seen Wrong Turn yet but this was fantastic.A lot of analogies sprouting out of it towards the end.




yep got the movie, would be watching it tomorrow or day after........


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 10, 2008)

*GroundHog Day *- Great movie.Must watch comedy.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

a_medico said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liv Tyler was at her best in Armageddon.

People just for the information heck, do you know Liv tyler is the daughter of Aerosmith's lead singer Steven Tyler ........


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 10, 2008)

^^Liv Tyler my dream girl*img209.echo.cx/img209/7932/sc1053tp.gif

She is really gorgeous


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 10, 2008)

*Babylon A.D.*-4/10. Inadequate action (if you compare other Vin movies) and lukewarm ending (sequel?). Disappointed!

*Eye for an Eye*-6/10. A decent Korean thriller about cops and conmen.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

Hostel  (8/10) :- the starting may give you impression of a porno flick but the movie is really good. Not recommanded for <15 (I fall in this category though ).


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 11, 2008)

what about hostel II


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

^^Getting ))) it now..... will watch and tell.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 11, 2008)

good movie anyway.....!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Liv Tyler was at her best in Armageddon.


*AHEM* One Night At McCool's *AHEM*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

I really like movies with looooooooooots of violence, blood and gore. Bad language is also welcome but I hate nudity and sexual themes.... they just ruin the experience . Thank God SAW series dosent have it !!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 11, 2008)

^^^me too but lil bit of nudity is fine with me only lil bit not like the dreamers the movie was total ****!!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I really like movies with looooooooooots of violence, blood and gore. Bad language is also welcome but I hate nudity and sexual themes.... they just ruin the experience . Thank God SAW series dosent have it !!!



Wait for 2 years and u wud love them


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

^^Some sexual content is OK but Hostel gave me the impression of a porno flick...... thank Satan I didnt watch it with my family .


----------



## Pathik (Oct 11, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> *AHEM* One Night At McCool's *AHEM*



Great movie, that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Great movie, that.


Decent enough but my eyes were glued to Liv Tyler.She is a perfect definition of cute & sexy.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 12, 2008)

Anybody seen High Tension or The Hills Have Eyes, both by Alexandre Aja.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0338095/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0454841/
Both are must-watch movies..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

The Hills Have Eyes is very intense.Gory & brutal.In short my kind of movie.The second part wasn't that good as opposed to the first part.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys...... I was going to watch The Hills Have Eyes but stopped bcoz it hasnt got a good rating on IMDb...... but anyways, now I will watch it.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 12, 2008)

KPower Mania,  saw your profile, its shocking that it says you're 13 year old, but your posts here, i dont have any words.

You need to see a Psychiatrist, i'm not joking.
Do your parent know about your such movie watching Habbits?
Ofcourse blood and gory are fun in games, but in movies too???
your young mind is turning sick.

Are you being bullied in your school? because i've seen many children like you, majority of them are Bully victims.

Porno flick??? how do you know such BIG words at such age???
Hostel!!!!! i am in my 30's & find it sick to watch that movie even now.
Your parent are not doing good in their job of raising you.

Stop wacthing such movies, kids like you should watch funny cartoons, comedy movies not such gory movies.
Your signature says a lot about your parent or am I mistaken by a fake signature?
The last line  "Gaming=Life", at this age THAT gaming should be the one involving PHYSICAL exercices, like play football, cricket, baseball etc. etc. not behind a monitor & keyboard.

As this is Official forum of Digit magazine, i think this kid should not be entertained as such, the members here should not reccomend him such movies.

And Mr. ajaybc, what was that? 
He is a CHILD!!!
 do you tell such things to your younger brother or sister like that?

this is a very sensitive case.

Admins & Mods should try to contact this child's parent.

Onto topic, my recomendation are Wall E & Kung Fu Panda, one of the classy movies & one of the few which can be enjoyed with whole family, especially with little ones.

Waiting for Righteous Kill to release on DVD, this movie cannot be a flop, two major stars, the BIGGEST STARS of hollywood in one movies, i cant wait.


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> Porno flick??? how do you know such BIG words at such age???
> Hostel!!!!! i am in my 30's & find it sick to watch that movie even now.
> Your parent are not doing good in their job of raising you.



OMG




> And Mr. ajaybc, what was that?
> He is a CHILD!!!
> do you tell such things to your younger brother or sister like that?


My sis once caught my porno. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93348


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> KPower Mania,  saw your profile, its shocking that it says you're 13 year old, but your posts here, i dont have any words.
> 
> You need to see a Psychiatrist, i'm not joking.
> Do your parent know about your such movie watching Habbits?
> ...



OMG...please dont tell my parents..... 

And I am not being bullied.......I just happen to love gore and blood.....add violence too. They are damn good time-passers. And its really funny to see someones leg getting cut and falling down the table. Thats Physics.... see, I am learning while watching movies . 

You say that Violence is good in games ?? Ever played Manhunt 1 or 2?? They are on of my favourite games. Its just amazing to chop someones's head off with a barbed wire . 

I do not commit much violence in real life.... so this things do not influence me much. They are just time-passers. I dunno but I feel that I am matured enough to understand that things are not to be commited in real life although I am looking at a chance to butcher my Principal and Section Head....... but thats normal .

Anyways, thanks for caring dude but I dont take this movies too seriously so they dont affect me much.


----------



## slugger (Oct 12, 2008)

sum muvees watched recently

*Pi* - Numb3rs meets Hitchcock/Stephen King 8/10

*Kabluey* - phun 6ish/10

*This Is Spinal Tap* - funny and interesting


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hidalgo- 8/10 Vigo Mortenson is the next Denzel Washington of Whites in Hollywood.
Since the topic is going on, lemme say something too.
 I also see extreme gore and Horror flicks and being a gamer I don't let these things bypass my eyes to my Cortex, if that had been the case then I would have surely Crashed and Burned every vehicle in my household including 3 Farmtrac tractors while trying to recreate NFS's Drifts or Takedowns of Burnout! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35.png BUT we over here are responsible folks and have a clear definition of good from bad although sometimes one has to work,think and respond in grey areas. I think that is what the point is behind the films like SAW,Hostel etc. 
I liked SAW series not 'cause of the fake Red Corn Syrup flowing around and gelatin limbs flailing around but for the sheer ingenuity of the creators for conceptualization and implementation of such an idea and not to forget the torture devices. Believe me when I say that half of those devices shown in the had been previously shown in many episodes of Ripley's Believe it or Not and in the movie, we just get to see them in action. So Jhaat Maharaj, if that is Jaat then like me, a fellow Jaat, lassi pee aur thanda holay, Balak ne dekh len de jo dekhna hai, sirf dekh raha hai, kuchh kar to nahin raha, aur agar kuchh kar bhi diya toh kya tune Zamaanat deni hai iski?  
Filmon ko Filmon ki tareh dekho, and who says that in Hollywood flicks u need head to understand them? I've been watching Hollywood movies since I was in class 5 and today I'm in Final year engineering  student. Besides the usual weight gain due to long hours of movie watching, I don't think films have made anyother negative impact on me or on my psyche. Peace Out


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> KPower Mania,  saw your profile, its shocking that it says you're 13 year old, but your posts here, i dont have any words.
> 
> You need to see a Psychiatrist, i'm not joking.
> Do your parent know about your such movie watching Habbits?
> ...



haha you have just seen his posts in this thread, try others threads as well and you will probably think twice before having a kid, if you already dont have one. Any way I still agree with *Plasma_snake*. As I mentioned in my reply to you in the other thread, that there are EVERY kind of people on these fourms, and its his pareants/family responsibilty to keep a check not we people. If he is diggng his own pit, as plasma said......."tune Zamaanat deni hai kaya iski".....lol 
So chillout and you any how think that we all here are a bunch of immature kids who need introduction to other Forums, so what do you care about........

people check this out......
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=964074&postcount=78


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^When will u stop bashing me ?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^When will u stop bashing me ?



Not bashing you friend...... just an openion.... keep up with your posts.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

Maro Gujju bhayo, thamey koi kuchh nahin keh reha hai, hum to Jhaat Maharaj ko smjhaa rahen hain ki chhoti-moti filmon k peechhe bachhon ko preshan na kare, ajj tumhe kar raha hai, kal apno ko karega..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^I saw his other thread....... he is sick. 

Ontopic :-

Got Hostel II and The Omen..... anyone has any reviews on any of the movies ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hostel 2 is so-so, only the ending of movie is what that is going to make you go, WTF??? but in a good way. Omen on the other hand is a time-pass thriller. I'd give it 6/10 and for Hostel 2  7/10


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya hostel 2 is fine but good at the end...! You wont expect the thing to happen!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Watching Hostel 2 right now..... paused as mom is near . Its good till now (watched 50mins).


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

ok completed  *Dead End*, considering it to be a Class B movie I'd say it was pretty much entertaining. The environment does gives you goose bumps. Situations were presented okay, I mean few scenes like the the teenage mas*****ting was absolutely unnecessay and could have been avioded. (how could one do that in the middle of a creepy night......looked like he was a complete despo). The End.......I was somewhat able to guess...not exactly but someting like that....except that note that the father wrote
*******spoiler********
at what time could he have written that in real world, somebody must have coz the movie shows the note been found at the end in the real world.
********************

Over all once worth a try...... 6/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW....... i was blown away by Hostel 2's ending. It turned out to be completely unexpected.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 12, 2008)

I found Dead End very entertaining. The concept, ambience, dialogues and background score were superb.

/******** Spoiler Alert ****************/


At the end, it seems that Marion dreamt everything (all the events of the film) in coma just after the accident shown at very beginning of the film. However, the cut-scene shown after the end-credits gives a different turn to the movie! Probably, it conveys that they (the family in the car and the lady in the white) were stuck in some sort of limbo until Death came and took them (the black car). In this limbo state, Marion's father might have written that note...


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2008)

anyways watched fast track....!!!! 5.5/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 12, 2008)

Watched 10,000BC in 720p  .Movie is a POS(pretty sfx everything else is s**t).


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

swatkat said:


> I found Dead End very entertaining. The concept, ambience, dialogues and background score were superb.
> 
> /******** Spoiler Alert ****************/
> 
> ...



*************SPOILER*************

No the lady in the white was in the other car with the baby that the family car hit, she died on the spot so did the family except the daughter. All dreamt their journey to death which was what the movie is ..........the other members were not in the hospital all died there it self except maybe the father, who may be must have written the note but it does not make sense a person would write a note like this at his death bead. Also how did he know about him becoming grand father .......his daughter did not tell him about that before the accident (atleast thats what is shown in the movie).

*********************************88


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

swatkat said:


> /******** Spoiler Alert ****************/
> 
> 
> At the end, it seems that Marion dreamt everything (all the events of the film) in coma just after the accident shown at very beginning of the film. However, the cut-scene shown after the end-credits gives a different turn to the movie! Probably, it conveys that they (the family in the car and the lady in the white) were stuck in some sort of limbo until Death came and took them (the black car). In this limbo state, Marion's father might have written that note...


*SPOILER* There is another possibility that Marion might have written that note.Notice that her dad didn't have much knowledge about high end gadgets.The note read about buying an Atari.His dad didn't even know what Playstation was when Marion spoke about it.Also if you notice Marion had a pen in her hand towards the end.Perhaps she might have wrote it on her father's behalf.This was the same thing discussed on IMDB as well.*SPOILER*


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 12, 2008)

Saw Indiana Jones Kingdom of Crystall Skull today.
Half of the movie looks just like a Disney animation movie.CGI is pathetic.I dint think ILM wud go this bad.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2008)

now watching lucky number slevin


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

me watching The Omen.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2008)

ok v gona exchange our words then fine


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> now watching lucky number slevin



LNS is one sexy movie..........a must watch for Bruce Willis fans...........


----------



## eggman (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know if this one was mentioned before

*MUMBAI MERI JAAN*-  I mean WOW!!! It's a really moving film with some of the finest actors(KK Menon, Irfan Khan, Paresh rawal) giving one of their best performances!! I wish bollywood make some more films like this!!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2008)

Lucky Number Slevin Is Simply Awesome......!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

The Omen rawks!! *666*


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you watch the original Omen or the latest one.I liked the old one better.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 12, 2008)

sam9s said:


> *************SPOILER*************
> 
> No the lady in the white was in the other car with the baby that the family car hit, she died on the spot so did the family except the daughter. All dreamt their journey to death which was what the movie is ..........the other members were not in the hospital all died there it self except maybe the father, who may be must have written the note but it does not make sense a person would write a note like this at his death bead. *Also how did he knew about him becoming grand father .......his daughter did not tell him about that before the accident (atleast thats what is shown in the movie).*
> 
> *********************************88



Yup, that is one of clue/proof which indicates that after the accident all are stuck in some _netherworld_ and went through all the events of the film (thereby, that guy came to know about his daughter's pregnancy). This indicates that it is not a dream! There are even more theories at Imdb forums  Actually, there is another film called Reeker with similar film, but it's not well executed...


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 13, 2008)

eggman said:


> I don't know if this one was mentioned before
> 
> *MUMBAI MERI JAAN*-  I mean WOW!!! It's a really moving film with some of the finest actors(KK Menon, Irfan Khan, Paresh rawal) giving one of their best performances!! I wish bollywood make some more films like this!!!



then see *A WEDNESDAY*... almost of the same genre, same background and same look and feel.


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 13, 2008)

*The Midnight Meat Train*-7/10. Must watch this thriller/suspense.

*Stuck*-7/10. Can't imagine how somebody could be so insensitive. "Inspired from a true story" it says.

*Moulin Rouge*-8/10. Nice musical and feel good movie.

* And justice for all *-8/10. Another Al Pacino gem...good rating on IMDB. Funny and serious at the same time.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> KPower Mania, saw your profile, its shocking that it says you're 13 year old, but your posts here, i dont have any words.
> 
> You need to see a Psychiatrist, i'm not joking.
> Do your parent know about your such movie watching Habbits?
> ...


 
*100/100 for such a brave post* ..I have cautioned Kpower Mania (real name Paranj) many times but he doesnt listen .He is 8th class kid residing in GJ ..He listens to 24*7 Slipknot death metal music at such a small age and movies he loves are all violent and blood..These all things are driving his mind sick  U said right he needs a psychiatrist ..........

K..really u need to control urself..Ur not mature so listen to advice of ur elder bruders ie we digitians 

But how he got banned in digit ??? can anyone post  ..must be some stupid post...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

^^Actually you should have read my post beneath...... i said that these movies and music dont affect me psychologically..... they are just for entertainment purpose.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 13, 2008)

^^
You call that spoilt kid? Well my school, a 4th grader asked a girl if he could touch her.  Beat that.. Its all around. Unless you keep your kid trapped inside the house, he will spoil.. But then inside house no tv, no magazines, oh well nevermind..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ really strange..wats happening to India  
at least I think when u r graduate then u shud be in these terratories ...
not just from ur childhood when ur thinking is not mature 

@Paranj..u have urself written "Banned" ??? under ur avatar ? .... and I have read ur post..Believe it or not..these things do affect ur mind...because a child's mind is like a wet soil ..it can take any permanent shape how it is made...

Paranj..u can listen to ur elder brothers (digitians) advice or ignore them..its ur life .... we can only warn ...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

Our beloved Paranj has been the target of lot of Flak from almost everybody, Mods,Admins, members etc. He didn't came here to be a punching bag so please get off his case, he ain't flamin' ya'll so Y do this to a Kid? Unless he comes to ur pad and goes Postal, don't worry and forgedaboutit! He is here just like we all are, for a common pursuit of Knowledge and Higher intellect. Being a knowledgeable person would naturally make him a sane and responsible citizen in the future and instead of going preachy on his arse, if u really think this kid needs attention, try to make him see his errant ways, if any, then only u guys will be truly helping him. Peace Out


----------



## kalpik (Oct 13, 2008)

If not already recommended, Zeitgeist: The Movie. It will really change what and how you think!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 14, 2008)

*Get Smart* 7/10

Hollywood has started making full masala movies..now...
Ann Hatheway is beautiful ..that train scene is hillarious  
can watch for a nice timepass


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 14, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> *100/100 for such a brave post* ..I have cautioned Kpower Mania (real name Paranj) many times but he doesnt listen .He is 8th class kid residing in GJ ..He listens to 24*7 Slipknot death metal music at such a small age and movies he loves are all violent and blood..These all things are driving his mind sick  U said right he needs a psychiatrist ..........
> 
> K..really u need to control urself..Ur not mature so listen to advice of ur elder bruders ie we digitians
> 
> But how he got banned in digit ??? can anyone post  ..must be some stupid post...



Agree with the comments. Everything one sees and listens to affects one's thoughts (and ultimately) actions. Even if the kid says it's for entertainment purpose, it's going to harm the psyche (and btw, there are many other relatively harmless things for entertainment). I guess he is escaping his parent's attention. I see such behviour in  kids around me and wish for a course titled "How to teach kids to be kids".

Also to all posters who brag and feel proud about "kickass" gory stuff they could watch...nothing great about it...people become numb to murdering and torturing others. It's not cool...it's sick. Also the movies are rated with a purpose and after extensive study and research...something rated 'R' is definately not for <18 years.

GA


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ yes GA ur 100 % right..I just watched such a lovely movie *"Before Sunset"* and my mood is so good and lovely  ..Whoever believes in true love must watch this and its prequel....

Before Sunset 9/10
Before Sunrise 9/10

Must watch for romantic genre movie lovers .....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

OK MOVIES ARE AFFECTING ME GREATLY......I went to school with a chainsaw, drill, gun, knife, sword, some more knifes and a grenade. I tore open my princi's belly and ate his intenstine and blasted the section head with the grenade and slaughtered manym ore with the knives and sword......muhaha.......

AND THERE IS NO LOVE..........ONLY H.A.T.E


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> OK MOVIES ARE AFFECTING ME GREATLY......I went to school with a chainsaw, drill, gun, knife, sword, some more knifes and a grenade. I tore open my princi's belly and ate his intenstine and blasted the section head with the grenade and slaughtered manym ore with the knives and sword......muhaha.......
> 
> AND THERE IS NO LOVE..........ONLY H.A.T.E



Can't verify the above. But it's has made you sarcastic which many people do not welcome. Carry on and peace.

GA


----------



## Chirag (Oct 14, 2008)

Offtopic: Sarcasm is nice 

Ontopic:

Anime movies: NinjaScroll - Watch it.. Too good.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry for going offtopic again.

first things first.
1. Mr. Ajay, what was that again? are you proud of that mis-adventure you had, linking everyone to it?
I feel sorry for your mother.dont  get me wrong, but a mother doesnt expect this to happen. Have you done something on it, like did you start scoring good marks at school, or have you done somehing good after that to make your mother proud of you?

2. My avatar.
well its Big Foot, thats all.

3.KPower Mania, You dont know how to respect others, too much of affection shown by your parent is the culprit here.
by the way, i did a small research on your posts, in one post you mentioned you have ONLY HATE and ANGER.
Son, what are you? you're just a 13year old kid, what have you seen in this world so far?
Did you spend your younger age in War Torn country, like Afganistan, Iraq?
NO, the hate and anger is the frustration you have, i see are very active here, from 3pm onwards, when you spend all this time on PC, suely you'll get frustrations.
i still think you're a bully victim at school.
but anyways, its your life, if you still think you're right, go ahead, enjoy your life.

I would still request the members here not to recommend the underage pupils here any such movies.
If someone comes here and asks you, how to smoke or do drugs, are you going to help him or teach him about it?
Soon Digit editor is going to recieve some requests on, Guide to Parental Control softwares, many parents such as KPower's need to get educated on such basic things.

Anyways back to topic, yesterday i watched quite a old movie, 'Who am I', one of the great JC movies.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> OK MOVIES ARE AFFECTING ME GREATLY......I went to school with a chainsaw, drill, gun, knife, sword, some more knifes and a grenade. I tore open my princi's belly and ate his intenstine and blasted the section head with the grenade and slaughtered manym ore with the knives and sword......muhaha.......
> 
> AND THERE IS NO LOVE..........ONLY H.A.T.E



hahahahhahahahaha...ROFL ..very funny K


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> sorry for going offtopic again.
> 
> first things first.
> 1. Mr. Ajay, what was that again? are you proud of that mis-adventure you had, linking everyone to it?


Oh boy! that was one thread.
Stupidity is such a bliss.

oh and BTW,porn or not that bad afterall,is it?

On topic:
Saw Zeitgeist:addendum,its about 19 times better than the first one.Less CT,more clear message.

*russel peter's black,white,and brown*.I actually rofl'ed.Not a movie but a standing-comic performance by the canadian-born russell peters with Indian origin.highly recommended.Its 18+ as most jokes are racial and sexual in nature.

he had released another DVD named 'outsourced' sometime back and it was just awesome.Better than black,white,and brown IMO.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> sorry for going offtopic again.
> 
> first things first.
> 1. Mr. Ajay, what was that again? are you proud of that mis-adventure you had, linking everyone to it?
> ...



ENOUGH!! We know you are perfect but I dont need any advice. Dont say anything about my parents or I swear to God that I will find you and shove your head upon your ass. Got that ??

And about me being bulied, go to my school and ask ANYONE that who is Paranj ?? YOu will get the answer.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 14, 2008)

@Maharaj - Don't say a word against parents... understood? Its NOT their fault. A saint's child can turn out the opposite through friends,media and stuff. Its all about will power.. Better not say anything against parents. Btw a person who is not corrupt inside.. well give me a name.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2008)

,There will be blood!


----------



## kalpik (Oct 14, 2008)

@All: Please STOP pestering KPower Mania! What's wrong with you people?! Let the kid be! If you see aggression in his posts, please report (and no.. i wont count the posts here as aggressive as he was being provoked by you people). Different people have different thought processes. And lets face it, even if all this is having a bad effect on him, there is nothing you or me can do about it. If he wants gore/bloodshed/porn/whatever, he can get that on a million other places. So lets just get back on the topic here alright?

If anyone has any "personal" issues regarding KPower Mania, feel free to PM me, and ill try to entertain your queries the best i can. Until then, PEACE!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

kalpik said:


> @All: Please STOP pestering KPower Mania! What's wrong with you people?! Let the kid be! If you see aggression in his posts, please report (and no.. i wont count the posts here as aggressive as he was being provoked by you people). Different people have different thought processes. And lets face it, even if all this is having a bad effect on him, there is nothing you or me can do about it. If he wants gore/bloodshed/porn/whatever, he can get that on a million other places. So lets just get back on the topic here alright?
> 
> If anyone has any "personal" issues regarding KPower Mania, feel free to PM me, and ill try to entertain your queries the best i can. Until then, PEACE!



Thanks dude but the only one who required counseling was this Jhaat Maharaj. Others are my friends and wont go to hard on me!

Ontopic:-
Wathced Scary Movie 4....... rest you can imagine.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 14, 2008)

La pianiste.-Dark Romance

Acting-10/10
content-Debatable


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Thanks dude but the only one who required counseling was this Jhaat Maharaj. Others are my friends and wont go to hard on me!


friendly advice: Learn to control your temper. I realised it the hard way when I was YOUR AGE. And yeah, growing up can be hard. Take criticism with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hahahahhahahahaha...ROFL ..very funny K



Ya, just trying to be sarcastic. And FYI......I dont listen to Slipknot 24x7......I also listen to Children of Bodom, Bullet for my Valentine, etc.....actually, I got informed about them much earlier than Slipknot.

See this



MetalheadGautham said:


> friendly advice: Learn to control your temper. I realised it the hard way when I was YOUR AGE. And yeah, growing up can be hard. Take criticism with a pinch of salt.



Ya dude, I am currently trying to do it! I get many scolds at school bcoz of my short temper.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 14, 2008)

had a nice laugh reading Jhaat Maharaj's _pravachan_ to KPM  

@Jhaat Maharaj, please let the kid be ... and dont go on commenting about his parents...nice to know that you are concerned about the kid and stuff but please dont parent the kid on the forum... its his life, let him learn from his own experience..

oh btw, after reading your posts, i was wondering what you would do to your kids !?!?!
somehow imagined a kid in front of the PC and you {the kid's parent} standing behind with a cane in hand waiting to strike the moment your kid deviates from the lines you've drawn for him !!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Our beloved Paranj has been the target of lot of Flak from almost everybody, Mods,Admins, members etc. He didn't came here to be a punching bag so please get off his case, he ain't flamin' ya'll so Y do this to a Kid? Unless he comes to ur pad and goes Postal, don't worry and forgedaboutit! He is here just like we all are, for a common pursuit of Knowledge and Higher intellect. Being a knowledgeable person would naturally make him a sane and responsible citizen in the future and instead of going preachy on his arse, if u really think this kid needs attention, try to make him see his errant ways, if any, then only u guys will be truly helping him. Peace Out



Agreed and I also support you on this, but this is also a fact that as a kid (if you read all his posts) at times he shows too much of a spoiled arrogance like a brat and to an extent an unnecessasy superiority complex as well. Kind of as if he is proud of being a spoiled bratt. Too careless an attitute so mush so that he gives a damm about the fact that lots of the members are twice of his age. 
(probably that could have been one of the reason he was banned.......though I have no idea).......Not that I care, I am ok AFA he is ok (which at times he was not) and stick to healthy discuessions. (irrespective of his interest in gore/bloodshed/porn/..anything...why should I care)

I just wanted to point this on your thought "that he has been the target of lot of Flak from almost everybody, Mods,Admins, members etc" TRUE but why only him ever though about this . I am sure and I remember that there are other few members in this fourm who are like between 14-18 age group as well and I have NOT seen any one flanking anyone of them............


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

1st -> I dont like pr0n
2nd -> All this is making me uncomfy.......so lets get back to the topic.

How is Babylond A.D ?


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 14, 2008)

well for *saw* fans , *saw v* will be releasing this october . cant wait to watch it.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 14, 2008)

Anybody seen Dark City ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0118929/ ) ? It's Matrix _ka baap_.... A great film by Alex Proyas.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 14, 2008)

swatkat said:


> Anybody seen Dark City ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0118929/ ) ? It's Matrix _ka baap_.... A great film by Alex Proyas.


Yep seen it! Awesome movie


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2008)

swatkat said:


> Anybody seen Dark City ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0118929/ ) ? It's Matrix _ka baap_.... A great film by Alex Proyas.



yep that is in my list for Loooong but still am not able to get it. Its directed by "Alex Proyas" same person who directed the ultimate *iRobot*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> well for *saw* fans , *saw v* will be releasing this october . cant wait to watch it.



Yup.....waiting for it. And Terminator : Salvation too.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 14, 2008)

@KPower Mania   me too waiting for Terminator : Salvation , seems as we are gonna be busy watching movies this october ......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 14, 2008)

Completed watching Slumber Part Massacre series.Decent & ultra cheesy 80's slasher flicks.Need to watch Death Race & Wall-E.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ was Death Race released in indian cinima Halls...?????


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Not here (Gujarat). But I have watched it. Its a great movie with a good story. 8/10 from me.


----------



## Mehr (Oct 14, 2008)

I want to be a memeber of Idesir.com.
Is teher anyone who guided me in this regard please
Regards


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> ^^ was Death Race released in indian cinima Halls...?????


Nope.The last one that came out was Babylon AD.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 15, 2008)

Might be a little late.. but watched this movie only yesterday -- "A Wednesday".. Worth watching once at the theatres.. its crisp, short and to the point..! Nothing unnecessary. The BGM got annoying at some places. Nice to see a different kind of Hindi movie once in a while.

Offtopic A request to mods: Please delete all the unnecessary posts in the previous 3 pages..


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 15, 2008)

My last off topic message.
To the people who think i dis-respected Kpower's parent.
Well i have absolutely no idea on what you guys are talking about. Did i post something offensive, or was i swearing?

Now to our favourite kid in this forum,
You really are a spoilt brat, all that swearing, where did you learn it from?
wait wait, i know the answer, GAMES & Movies rated well over +18.
Now you tell ME, arent you the one giving your parent a bad name, as you have temper problems, i believe you swear a lot in your school too, wow, all the kids must be attracted to you, coz you are SO COOL. 
Anyways your parents sure did raise a 'well mannered child', who never dis-respects his elders.
(well that was sarcasm)
i think almost all members have been advicing you, but you seem not to care about it.
btw, i would, in a humble manner request you to watch your words. 
anyways, i wont disturb you anymore, coz just now i realized that for the first time in my life i wasted 10minutes, that for being concerned about you.

Now to the guy who was concerned about my unborn child,
Ofcourse i will never disturb their privacy, but i'll surely have Parental Control software on the PC running, not that i dont trust my blood, but as someone mentioned here, that the society can hamper a child's upbringing.
About movies & games, well let me just put it straight, when i can afford a Home Theater , consoles etc etc, i can very well afford original DVDs & games.
I woudn't go buy my child a pirated gaems, console, its like you yourself are teaching you child about how to CHEAT in life.
When you have original console, you have total control on what type (read rating) of game your child is playing. get the idea? ESRB are doing some hard work for some reason, we should appriciate that.
And i will never let my child sit in front of a PC whole day, my famiily is big, so my child will be busy with his grandma, grandpa & uncles & others all the time

back onto topic,
can you guys suggest me a romantic movie, preferably a classic movie.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 15, 2008)

> back onto topic,
> can you guys suggest me a romantic movie, preferably a classic movie.


do u read previous pages before asking  
i had just written yesterday ....



> ^^ yes GA ur 100 % right..I just watched such a lovely movie "Before Sunset" and my mood is so good and lovely ..Whoever believes in true love must watch this and its prequel....
> 
> Before Sunset 9/10
> Before Sunrise 9/10
> ...


 
Just watch first *Before Sunrise* and then *Before Sunset*


----------



## Herbert The Pervert (Oct 15, 2008)

KPower Mania is a bad boy.I have popsicles for bad boys!You like popsicles?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 15, 2008)

*Harold and Kumar : Escape from Guantamo Bay----> 6.5/10 *
First one was much more gud than this one...its OK time pass ...Bush smoking weed and some funny scenes...OK OK ..not so hillarious .......


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Not here (Gujarat). But I have watched it. Its a great movie with a good story. 8/10 from me.



That definately has to be cam print, coz DVD is not out. I prefer to wait always, naver have gone for any print except HD and DVDs in my collection, or its cinema hall. Perfect eg was Taare Zameen Par....I missed out watching it on cinema hall. I had to wait a good 8 months before the DVD was out, and thats when I saw the movie and added it to my coll.
Same has happened with wednesday........ missed but will wait for the DVD to be out....



allwyndlima said:


> Nope.The last one that came out was Babylon AD.



is it scheduled to be realised in India......I doubt, I see no ads or something......cheezzz man would miss a perfectly good enternainer if it doesnt.

so the only big next realise is Quantum of Solace......1st week of nov right???


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 15, 2008)

*Step Brothers*-8/10. Had some really good laughs. The two "brothers" are hilarious. This reminds of another movie, *Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story *-9/10. Fans of mindless comedies should not miss these.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> is it scheduled to be realised in India......I doubt, I see no ads or something......cheezzz man would miss a perfectly good enternainer if it doesnt.
> 
> so the only big next realise is Quantum of Solace......1st week of nov right???


No idea.Didn't see any ads in the paper about it.

Quantum of Solace will be out on 14th November in North American but seems the UK release is faster this time on 31 October.Can't wait for this film.Daniel Craig ain't that bad as Bond.I liked the Casino Royale so hope to catch this in cinema.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2008)

is it scheduled to be realised in India......I doubt, I see no ads or something......cheezzz man would miss a perfectly good enternainer if it doesnt.

so the only big next realise is Quantum of Solace......1st week of nov right???[/quote]
Dud Babylon AD has released here in our city. I'm surprised to know that it has not yet released at your place.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey... decent films here and there... took a long time to go through what you guys have posted. Go out and catch some cyberpunk films like 12 Monkeys or Existenz - the more common ones. This is a list made for tech heads. 

1. Blade runner
Everyone has heard of this film, no one has really seen it. Go watch. Androids running around in a futuristic Los Angeles. Harrison Ford. Good stuff. 

2. The fifth element
Not a great sci-fi film - the film is actually about love, but has the most retro-cool looking approach to showing technology on screen. You can probably catch it on world movies - this is a recent film. 

3. 2001: A Space Odyssey
A classic, and in my opinion the best from Kubrick. Aliens interfering in human evolution and waiting for the species to wake up to space travel. Eternal stuff. 

4. Dark City
A great film, came out one year before the matrix. Steampunk. Some of the sets were actually reused for the matrix (the opening sequence with Trinity on her bike in the first film). Great story about simulation and artificial reality... on a much grander scale than shown in any other film, including the matrix. 

5. Contact
Great film about finding life in outerspace... and numinous stuff like finding a message from God in the number pi. The movie is a little difficult to understand, but the book is much better. Some amazing shots and camera techniques used in the film. Comes on HBO sometimes. 

6. Stargate
Not at all a well made film, but hats off to the concept. Bridging the gap between interstellar travel and ancient egypt - this one thinks totally out of the box. There is no box. 

7. Logan's Run
A really old film. Probably is available on archive.org for free, haven't checked. This film is like one of the works  of Verne, a classic on the same level as the time machine or the odyseey. 

8. Akira
Man the animation here is really spectacular. Beats final fantasy, and came out in the eighties. The bikes are way cooler than any bikes shown recently. This is based on a graphic novel, and the movie has one of the best climaxes I have ever seen. 

9. Soylent Green
The concept in the matrix of making humans into pulp and feeding it into other humans was borrowed from this film. Soylent Green is the only food available - and soylent green - is crushed humans. Old film, not terribly well made, slightly dated, but is a great watch for technophiles and sci-fi fans in general - the film is about the more social aspects of where the technological revolution is taking us. 

10. The Animatrix
Explains the matrix better than the triologies, the animations are mind blowing, and what the hell, I like this better than the movies in the triology put together.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

Watched an aunthentic movie called 'Taken' starring Lian Neeson. Amazing movie. Finally an unhyped must watch movie. Bad ass action coupled with an awesome story. It just cant get better than this. Go watch it!


----------



## adi007 (Oct 15, 2008)

Offtopic:hey who is this Anorion ..?
is he a mod ..?

Edit: I got it...So he is a new digit team staff


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Hey... decent films here and there... took a long time to go through what you guys have posted. Go out and catch some cyberpunk films like 12 Monkeys or Existenz - the more common ones. This is a list made for tech heads.
> 
> 1. Blade runner
> Everyone has heard of this film, no one has really seen it. Go watch. Androids running around in a futuristic Los Angeles. Harrison Ford. Good stuff.
> ...



All seen and discuessed as well I guess, except Akira, Soylent green and Logan's Run. SG does looks interesting though....



KPower Mania said:


> Watched an aunthentic movie called 'Taken' starring Lian Neeson. Amazing movie. Finally an unhyped must watch movie. Bad ass action coupled with an awesome story. It just cant get better than this. Go watch it!



yes looking forward to this movie, you must have watched the camm print....DVD still to be released....



ajayritik said:


> > is it scheduled to be realised in India......I doubt, I see no ads or something......cheezzz man would miss a perfectly good enternainer if it doesnt.
> >
> > so the only big next realise is Quantum of Solace......1st week of nov right???
> 
> ...



it has friend, but who is interested in Babylon AD...... its an avg movie..... I was talking about a Big release.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

Well Max Payne is out!
Willl see it on Saturday after my Exam.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> All seen and discuessed as well I guess, except Akira, Soylent green and Logan's Run. SG does looks interesting though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What ? I watched the DVDRip .......awesome quality and amazing movie .


----------



## swatkat (Oct 15, 2008)

Check out Deliverance ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0068473/ ). Classic movie...


----------



## slugger (Oct 15, 2008)

watched *Heavy Metal in Baghdad*

wasn't what we'd expected but nice
*Official site*


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> What ? I watched the DVDRip .......awesome quality and amazing movie .




Is *THIS* the one you are talking about.....


----------



## eggman (Oct 15, 2008)

*[Rec]* = BLair Witch meet Cloverfield in Spanish = Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Is *THIS* the one you are talking about.....



Yup.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2008)

Herbert The Pervert said:


> KPower Mania is a bad boy.I have popsicles for bad boys!You like popsicles?


You registered on the forum, just to say this??........


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ hahaha..and see his avatar and his name "Herbert the pervert" ..an old man who is a pervert hahahahahah


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2008)

oooh popsicles

will check out deliverence... seems interesting. 

Max Payne will probably be horrible... but have to watch it anyway. Babylon AD will be a load of crap. Did anyone like the other sci-fi movies by Vin? Pitch Black and Riddick were tolerable, but not too original. I went off Babylon AD the second I heard them use the requiem song... its just been used too often... kind of like the bullet time sequence in the matrix. 

Anyway, there is also a French film called Enemy Mine, came out a year before Star Wars, great sci-fi film to watch. In a war between Humans and another race, one member of each race ends up stranded on a planet, and the enemies have to work together to survive. The alien is a kind of amphibian who spawns a kid and then dies, leaving the human to bring up an alien kid. Great film. 

Another good one for the 1337 is a film called Crash and Burn... shows up on HBO sometimes. There was a film I cannot remember with crazy animated sequences of a man who becomes a virus in a computer system and takes over the world. It was a cheesy b-grade type film with 18th century animation... can anyone recall this? Came on the channels here a few times. Anyone know cheesy tech films in general? With obviously stupid and wrong assumptions about technology? 

This one used to come on Star Movies and many of you may recall it - the movie was called Fantastic Voyage and a bunch of guys get injected into a human body to get rid of a blood clot. Rather round about way of getting rid of a clot - but what the hell, it had long sequences of microscopic views of what's inside a human body. Dated fx, but a spectacle nonetheless. 

Another film called Fantastic Planet - or le Planete sauvague or something like that in French. Explores co-existence with a hyperintelligent race. The humans are called Oms in the film (I donno why) and this one is a must watch for those who like animated films.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 16, 2008)

swatkat said:


> Anybody seen Dark City ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0118929/ ) ? It's Matrix _ka baap_.... A great film by Alex Proyas.



I just saw it..swatti..i dont know y u ppl are going gaga over this movie  its OK type..concept is gud...but nothing compares to matrix...even I think Back to the future series is gud than this film..but thats my opinion only 

My rating for Dark city 7/10


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup.




now where on earth u get the DVDrip m sure u must be confused coz tody cam prnts are clear enough to confuse the user......or must be a dvd screener or Pdvd or R5 release....they r quite good as well.....



Anorion said:


> oooh popsicles
> 
> will check out deliverence... seems interesting.



Deliverence is good, very simple plot, but the tension is developed aptly



> Max Payne will probably be horrible... but have to watch it anyway. Babylon AD will be a load of crap. Did anyone like the other sci-fi movies by Vin? Pitch Black and Riddick were tolerable, but not too original. I went off Babylon AD the second I heard them use the requiem song... its just been used too often... kind of like the bullet time sequence in the matrix.



I think Max Payne would be ok something in the likings of Hitman. Babylon AD I agree would be crap. The only movie which I really liked (and most of us aswell) of Vin was "Fast and the furious", He was looking good in Saving Private Ryan (very short role), A man apart was also tolerable



> Anyway, there is also a French film called Enemy Mine, came out a year before Star Wars, great sci-fi film to watch.



Enemy Mine was a good film with effects pretty muct acceptable given the fact of an 80s movie. However its not a french movie, its an English movie. Moreover if there were any chance of it being release in any other languuage, then it must be German as its directed by the German Director...*"Wolfgang Petersen" (Perfect Strome, In the line of fire, TROY etc are one his his few English hits.)*



> This one used to come on Star Movies and many of you may recall it - the movie was called Fantastic Voyage and a bunch of guys get injected into a human body to get rid of a blood clot. Rather round about way of getting rid of a clot - but what the hell, it had long sequences of microscopic views of what's inside a human body. Dated fx, but a spectacle nonetheless.



Fanyasic Voyage plot was very interesting, but being 1966 movie seriously lacked the effects needed. IF you (or anybody ) liked FV then they MUST MUST see *INNER SPACE* *ing Dennis Quad (The day after tomorrow fame) Meg Ryan and directed by Joe Dante (Twilight Zone : The Movie, Gremlins). Has the same concept of a guy accedently getting injected in to the human body. The movie has far far better effects and is very cunningly funny as well....a must see (the movie was produced by Steven Spielberg)


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Watched an aunthentic movie called 'Taken' starring Lian Neeson. Amazing movie. Finally an unhyped must watch movie. Bad ass action coupled with an awesome story. It just cant get better than this. Go watch it!



+1

Watched this taut thriller...good stuff after 'Heat' (Robert and Al Pacino). Don't miss!

GA


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Enemy Mine was a good film with effects pretty muct acceptable given the fact of an 80s movie. However its not a french movie, its an English movie. Moreover if there were any chance of it being release in any other languuage, then it must be German as its directed by the German Director...*"Wolfgang Petersen" (Perfect Strome, In the line of fire, TROY etc are one his his few English hits.)*



I think it was French, didn't sound german and I saw it with English subtitles. I didn't know the same guy made Troy. 

@esumitkumar
The intricacies of the plot... the more you watch the Matrix, the more you understand it, the less you appreciate it. A lot of time they just take you in circles, and the biggest drawback is that there are a ton of char dialogues just explaining what the matrix is and how it works. Dark City goes sour in the end (the mind force ripple effect was weird), but tell me you didn't like the detective. 

Also check out Films by David Cronenberg. He is the guy who made existenz. I like many of his films, Crash, the fly and videorome are ones I would recommend.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

My mother wanted to see a movie yesterday so watched "We were Soldiers" once again. 9/10 Once Again


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2008)

Anorion said:


> I think it was French, didn't sound german and I saw it with English subtitles. I didn't know the same guy made Troy.



eep hows that possible....is *THIS* what you are talking about..... I could'nt find any other older release that might be in french...

Sorry could'nt post the IMDB link as IMDB is blocked at my office..... 



> Also check out Films by David Cronenberg. He is the guy who made existenz. I like many of his films, Crash, the fly and videorome are ones I would recommend.



David Cronenberg is cool director, while existenz good my personal fav from this director would be *A history of violence*....ultimate movie, *Naked Lunch*...pretty twisted one and *The FLY with Jeff Goldblum*....one of the best Sci-Fi of that time (even effects are pretty good)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 16, 2008)

Moulin Rouge-10/10

Musical


----------



## swatkat (Oct 16, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Also check out Films by David Cronenberg. He is the guy who made existenz. I like many of his films, Crash, the fly and videorome are ones I would recommend.




Anorion, check out Scanners by Cronenberg  It has got that infamous head explosion scene....


----------



## mind021 (Oct 17, 2008)

A WEDNESDAY

the best that i have seen since last few months.
a must watch for all.


----------



## karmanya (Oct 17, 2008)

Babylon AD only about 6/10. Done well enough, though the movie wasn't very original.
It did have its moments though 
<tiny spoiler>
Vin D's face when he's told he can't use foul language was worth seeing xD
</spoiler>


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Watched an aunthentic movie called 'Taken' starring Lian Neeson. Amazing movie. Finally an unhyped must watch movie. Bad ass action coupled with an awesome story. It just cant get better than this. Go watch it!



Ya just watched it..Lian Neeson rocked..but for the first time Hollywood copies Bollywood..*"Taken" story is loosely inspired by "Ek Ajnabee"  *

My rating 7.5/10 

*SPOILER ahead *:

In both the films , the girl gets kidnapped...Amitabh is retired army man ..here Lian is also retired intelligence..Amitabh treats the small gal like his daughter...Lian's own daughter is kidnapped...Amitabh's old frnd Arjun Rampal is involved ...Here Lian's old French frnd is involved in this racket...

wat da ya guys say about my observation  ..Finally hollywood copies bollywood ..he he he he he


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

Yesterday I watched an average movie called Dance of the Dead. Prettly average and a little lame if you ask me but OK for once.

5/10


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Ya just watched it..Lian Neeson rocked..but for the first time Hollywood copies Bollywood..*"Taken" story is loosely inspired by "Ek Ajnabee"  *



Strange and I though Ek Ajnabi was loosly inspired by Tony Scott's directed *Man On Fire*.......????


----------



## swatkat (Oct 17, 2008)

Two more movies for you guys!
After Hours ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0088680/ ) and Miracle Mile ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0097889/ ). Events in both the movies take place in real time, in one night. Great background score (check out synth-pop by Tangerine Dream in Miracle Mile), screenplay and photography. Both movies have got great 80s charm


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

> Strange and I though Ek Ajnabi was loosly inspired by Tony Scott's directed Man On Fire.......????


ya might be ...
remember high school maths a equals b, b equals c ..so a equals C ..QED  

but thats my thinking only that.taken and ek ajnabee plots are similar...ye kisi newspaper ya website main nahin likha


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 17, 2008)

*La Clef*-4/10. A slow French thriller. Did not like it much.

*Death Bell*-5/10. Korean horror, I was disappointed.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 17, 2008)

Unforgiven-8/10


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (Oct 17, 2008)

"IF ONLY" .......Best movie i have ever seen ...depicting true love 

"Just my Luck" ::::::: Must WATCHHHHHHHH


----------



## a_medico (Oct 17, 2008)

*Taken* was fun. Fast paced. 

*Hello*- Is this what the best-sellers are about? I don't think the original novel would be too different from this crappy movie. 

*Get Smart*- Was worth a watch. Frequent funny moments. Anna Hathway looks gorgeous. But I thought she looked better in *The Devil Wears Prada*.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

Babylon AD - 7/10

average Vin Diesel flick


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

> Hello- Is this what the best-sellers are about? I don't think the original novel would be too different from this crappy movie.


Bollywood filmmakers arent Stanley Kubrick who will do full justice with the book (like Clockwork orange does full justice with book)...

I had a premonition seeing Hello trailers that it wud be crap ....(still I wud watch how dumb Salman n Katrina have acted) Also one night@call centre isnt so good as Chetan's first book..five point someone...


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2008)

Tarun Agrawal said:


> "IF ONLY" .......Best movie i have ever seen ...depicting true love
> 
> "Just my Luck" ::::::: Must WATCHHHHHHHH



Try......* Love Story (The original English version), Only You, Story of US (though thats about a married couple) and Bed of Roses*..... few movies about true love you will enjoy

BTW akhiyon ke jharoko se is a crippled version of Love Story


----------



## eggman (Oct 17, 2008)

*THE CLASSIC*(Korean) is also an amazing romantic film!!!Must Watch for the genre lovers!!!MUST!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

^^so you watched it...hah...I want everyone to watch this movie...its friggin  beautiful 

the rain scene and everything else was so subtle and fluid  OST is damn amazing.

Yesterday watched *Welcome to Sajjanpur*...intelligent movie


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ T159..where have u been ? we at TD forum missed u


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

^^just shifted from 59 to 117


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2008)

Body of Lies - 4.8/5.


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (Oct 18, 2008)

eggman said:


> *THE CLASSIC*(Korean) is also an amazing romantic film!!!Must Watch for the genre lovers!!!MUST!!!!!!!



from whr can i get this movie??..i've searched everything ...unable to find this one in english ....


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2008)

@sam9 
same film. Liked A history of violence too. Haven't seen naked lunch... its on my list. 

@swatkat
scanners is on my list too

Waiting for fear(s) of the dark

@a_medico
That Bhagat chap writes like a ten year old kid. Pretty jeuvenile stories. Calling it literature is just not right. His fan boys are the kind who read self help books. 

@the classic
this coming on in any of the channels now? 

On 20th oct, at 11:15, on world movies, try to catch Minoes. Really weird film about a journalist and a woman who is actually a pussycat. Subtle humour, and well made. 7/10


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Anorion said:


> @the classic
> this coming on in any of the channels now?


its quite rare  So dont expect it to come in TV or a rental shop near you.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^just shifted from 59 to 117


 
is it a house no ..u shifted frm house no 59 to 117 
plz explain

@Tarun...check ur PM..cant tell Anorion as he is a MOD


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

BSNL broadband ip range, they did some maintenance


----------



## sam9s (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok Guys you know me I have been posing a lot of movies out here, I share with you a movie I saw today that clearly goes in to my top 10 list........... No one who has ever loved/admired any War movie should miss this one.......... Its called *ASSEMBLY* and its not even a hollywood outcome, directed by Xiaogang Feng its a Chinese movie about a group of 47  soldiers who fought during the chinese civil war and their captain's fight to gain recognition for comrades who died during the same.

MARK MY WORD JUST WATCH THIS MOVIE.......... and I thought only Steven Spilberg could have pulled out an authentic war movie with Saving Private Ryan................
then comes this Chinese movie (out of no where for me atleast) with a chinese director who make you re-think is SPR the best WW movie.........The war scenes shown here are F*ckn AWSOME.......
The movie is divided in to three segments (well kinda of), the first part has enough war action to give a serious stiff competition to SPR...........at times was even better to SPR.........The battle scenes are *IMPECCABLE* (no where less than SPR) and the acting from every one is simply TOP NOTCH THROUGHOUT.....I was surprised to see even the extras who had not more than a minute of screen appreance acted perfectly..........

As I said the story (TRUE ONE) revolves around Captain Gu. Entire move is shot from his perspective and belief. The second half is how he revives from the gruesome battle and the third one actually shows his fight to gain recognition for comrades who died during the civil war..........The entire move experience is mesmerising......after a long time I have seen a move which completely moved me.........anyone who loves war movies......... heck even those who are like ok with war movies HAS GOT TO SEE THIS ONE. TRUST ME on this, get this movie today and have a go for it....
Alwly what ever you do on this planet just do not miss this one......... amazing piece of cinema.............


----------



## pushkar (Oct 18, 2008)

Taken 7.5/10

Great action and story. Really underrated movie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

I told ya guys


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (Oct 18, 2008)

I've seen "Face Off" yesterday ..  its a fantastic  action film directed by John Woo ..starring Nicholas cage ...if u like action films thn this  movie is worth watching

And yaa ...can anyone plz explain tht why my number of "Posts" are not increasing ..my posts are still "0"..but m already done wid 4-5 posts ...i have joined this foum yesterday ..is it some bug or wht ...


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 18, 2008)

Movie Name: The Matrix Triology
Genre: Real Fiction
Language: English


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

Tarun Agrawal said:


> And yaa ...can anyone plz explain tht why my number of "Posts" are not increasing ..my posts are still "0"..but m already done wid 4-5 posts ...i have joined this foum yesterday ..is it some bug or wht ...


Post count doesn't increase in Chit Chat and Gamerz section


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 19, 2008)

Just watched "Tropic Thunder" 8/10 Should've been named Tropic Blunder. Robert Downey Jr. role and lines had me LMAO literally!


----------



## red_devil (Oct 19, 2008)

Tarun Agrawal said:


> And yaa ...can anyone plz explain tht why my number of "Posts" are not increasing ..my posts are still "0"..but m already done wid 4-5 posts ...i have joined this foum yesterday ..is it some bug or wht ...




post count doesn't matter buddy..what you post does 


btw watched
*Welcome to Sajjanpur*... nice movie ...worth one watch 
*Gridiron Gang* ....<got bored of watching these very same 'football' movies...>


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 19, 2008)

StanleY Kubrick..oh my genius..I am just loving Clockwork Orange and this completely bowled me over .....just watched "2001 A space odessey" ....
end kuch bhi samajh main nahin aaya  
(stanley said if u cant understand movie by one time watch..thats what we want)

just googling for explanation..T159,eggman and others plz explain ending to me 

I think this deserves a new thread ..lemme open ..plz answer here ....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=969320


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2008)

Watched Body Of Lies.Di Caprio was very good, The movie is just ok for me. 
7/10

Before I bought the tickets for the movie I called up Gigacore and asked abt the IMDB ratings , if it was not good then I would have gone to Shoot on Sight,Thanks giga for updating me  

I also watched A Wednesday, excellent movie, but the ending was predictable  
Never the less 9/10


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

I loved the different plans each had, Crowe with his own little plan; DiCaprio doing his own thing and then the Jordan king playing his bit. I loved the way the script was intermingled.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 19, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> StanleY Kubrick..oh my genius..I am just loving Clockwork Orange and this completely bowled me over .....just watched "2001 A space odessey" ....
> end kuch bhi samajh main nahin aaya
> (stanley said if u cant understand movie by one time watch..thats what we want)
> 
> ...



check out the reply......


----------



## karmanya (Oct 19, 2008)

Ive only like 2 DiCaprio movies- Aviator and Catch me if you can.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

^^there is one more


----------



## a_medico (Oct 19, 2008)

*Blood Diamond* is good too @ dicaprio

*Wanted* - Going by the reviews, expected it to be a crap, but turned out to be pretty much fun. The logics are straight from matrix and rajanikanth movies but they entertain you. Music and couple of tracks too are cool.

*Sympathy for Mr Vengence* - Very well crafted movie. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## R2K (Oct 19, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Blood Diamond* is good too @ dicaprio
> 
> *Wanted* - Going by the reviews, expected it to be a crap, but turned out to be pretty much fun. *The logics are straight from matrix and rajanikanth movies* but they entertain you. Music and couple of tracks too are cool.
> 
> *Sympathy for Mr Vengence* - Very well crafted movie. Thanks for the recommendation.



logics ?????????..............that too in *rajanikanth movies .........u must be kidding..........*


----------



## sam9s (Oct 19, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Blood Diamond* is good too @ dicaprio
> 
> *Wanted* - Going by the reviews, expected it to be a crap, but turned out to be pretty much fun. The logics are straight from matrix and rajanikanth movies but they entertain you. Music and couple of tracks too are cool.
> 
> *Sympathy for Mr Vengence* - Very well crafted movie. Thanks for the recommendation.



Matrix?? you dont know what you are saying....... Everything that matrix shows is perfectly logical, its a concept hard to undrstand but is logically absolutely correct. plz dont ever disrespect matrix comparing it with crap as wanted...... Matrix Trilogy has set new standards in all domains and is at a different level altogether.......


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

^^I thought it all started from Equilibrium


----------



## a_medico (Oct 19, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Matrix?? you dont know what you are saying....... Everything that matrix shows is perfectly logical, its a concept hard to undrstand but is logically absolutely correct. plz dont ever disrespect matrix comparing it with crap as wanted...... Matrix Trilogy has set new standards in all domains and is at a different level altogether.......



I just meant the stunts were similar to *Matrix* and nothing more. I'd be the first one to oppose anyone who spoke against Matrix. So chill. Don't get hyperexited everytime someone comments on some movie. 

As I understand, you have a vast knowledge of the movies but you are still not the supreme authority. So if you didn't like *Wanted* doesn't mean nobody should enjoy it!

Next on the list - 

*In seach of a midnight kiss
Assembly*


----------



## eggman (Oct 19, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Ive only like 2 DiCaprio movies- Aviator and Catch me if you can.


Titanic???


----------



## sam9s (Oct 19, 2008)

a_medico said:


> I just meant the stunts were similar to *Matrix* and nothing more. I'd be the first one to oppose anyone who spoke against Matrix. So chill. Don't get hyperexited everytime someone comments on some movie.
> 
> As I understand, you have a vast knowledge of the movies but you are still not the supreme authority. So if you didn't like *Wanted* doesn't mean nobody should enjoy it!
> 
> ...



mmm yea I guess I did go a bit over the top....... Actually I am a super fan of Matrix Trilogy.... I apologize if I sounded rude....

*Wanted* was a freaky time pass and the movie must have its audience which I respect...... its just the comparision that shocked me.......
============================================

BTW does nobody gives a DAMM about the movie I share with you all. 
I am sure almost everybody liked Saving Private Ryan.....Then plz do not miss ASSEMBLY..




> Ok Guys you know me I have been posing a lot of movies out here, I share with you a movie I saw today that clearly goes in to my top 10 list........... No one who has ever loved/admired any War movie should miss this one.......... Its called ASSEMBLY and its not even a hollywood outcome, directed by Xiaogang Feng its a Chinese movie about a group of 47 soldiers who fought during the chinese civil war and their captain's fight to gain recognition for comrades who died during the same.
> 
> MARK MY WORD JUST WATCH THIS MOVIE.......... and I thought only Steven Spilberg could have pulled out an authentic war movie with Saving Private Ryan................
> then comes this Chinese movie (out of no where for me atleast) with a chinese director who make you re-think is SPR the best WW movie.........The war scenes shown here are F*ckn AWSOME.......
> ...





eggman said:


> Titanic???



Titanic as a movie was pretty good but it only brought 10% of actual leonardo's acting potential, even catch me if you can (havent seen aviator)..... If you want to see his caliber...watch *Basket ball diaries*
*The Departed and Blood Diamond follows*


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 20, 2008)

saving private ryne is also a must watch....!!!!
and hulk and iron man are also one time watch...!!!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 20, 2008)

*In Search of a Midnight Kiss*- Shot in black and white, its a movie about a date. Cute story. The movie reminds you of *Clerks* and *Before Sunset*.


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 20, 2008)

*Runaway Jury*-8/10. Good thriller and 'do not miss' for Cusack fans.

*Brick*-7.5/10. Hidden gem.

*Hello*-5/10. Only reason I watched it 'coz of the novel. If you have not read the novel, give it a miss. Or skip it aanyway, 'coz you won't miss much.


----------



## eggman (Oct 20, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Titanic as a movie was pretty good but it only brought 10% of actual leonardo's acting potential, even catch me if you can (havent seen aviator)..... If you want to see his caliber...watch *Basket ball diaries*
> *The Departed and Blood Diamond follows*



Yup!! But was king of the Wooorld in that movie!!!

Some bollywod classic

*Sadma* (*Kamal Hassan, Sridevi) (1983)
*Pushpak*(*Kamal Hassan)(1988) - It is a complete dialogueless  film....but it amazingly executed!!!

*Ek Doctor Ki Maut*(*Pankaj Kapoor,Shabana Azmi)-_This film depicts the social ostracization, bureaucratic negligence, reprimand and insult of a doctor and his research, instead of recognition. _. This is one hell of a movie!!It's so sad and so true that it depressed me!!! It's more of an art movie and only true movie buff can appreciate this amazing piece of cinema!!!MUST WATCH!!!!


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 20, 2008)

Strangers - 6.5/10
Hello - 3/10
Adam and Eve - 7.5/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

Strangers is kinda boring and slow paced.


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 21, 2008)

anybody saw The Last Lear? opinions? i'm willing to get it if its worth it.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2008)

eggman said:


> *Pushpak*(*Kamal Hassan)( 1988 ) - It is a complete dialogueless  film....but it amazingly executed!!!


Coincidence!! I bought VCD of that movie today  DVD was not available  , guess the price Rs. 28 Only and its original


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> anybody saw The Last Lear? opinions? i'm willing to get it if its worth it.


yikeeesss..somebody commented in not to watch movies thread that this is not a good movie 

*Brokeback Mountain 9/10 *

Such an unusual love story..awesome BG score...superb picturisation and good acting by Heath Ledger (aka JOKER) and Jake Gyllenhaal..Just watch with an open mind..Love is such a strong emotion..but in this case it happens to be a man ....(very very debatable and controversial issue)

Not recommended for kids....  

Awards received :

Brokeback Mountain won 71 awards and had an additional 52 nominations.[67] The winners include three Academy Awards for Best Director, Best Adapted Screenplay, and Best Score as well as four Golden Globe awards for Best Motion Picture-Drama, Best Director, Best Song, and Best Screenplay and four BAFTA Awards for Best Film, Best Director, Best Adapted Screenplay and Best Supporting Actor (Jake Gyllenhaal). The film also received four Screen Actors Guild nominations for Best Actor, Best Supporting Actor, Best Supporting Actress and Best Ensemble, more than any other movie released in 2005. The film is one of several highly acclaimed LGBT-related movies of 2005 to be nominated for critical awards.


----------



## R2K (Oct 21, 2008)

The Last Lear is the dumbest movie u can ever watch........i commented abt it in must not watch movies......*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64141&page=10


----------



## red_devil (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ you really want to make sure that no one ever watches that movie don't you  

good work man 

Watched *Mumbai Meri Jaan *... "acchi hai par lambi hai" 

seriously the movie could've been even better with a bit of scissor work


----------



## R2K (Oct 21, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^^ you really want to make sure that no one ever watches that movie don't you
> 
> good work man




thank u................and u r absolutely correct...........i don't want others to waste money and time on such a disgustingly stupid movie like i did......

*recently i came across  movie trailers of*

Hitcher
Premonition
smokin aces
trailers were superb..........
........anyone over here saw these movies??????????.............if yes. how was the experience..


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2008)

smokin aces is ok-ok not great, not bad, but with lots of run of the mill mainstream flair.

I did not think of the DiCaprio guy as a great actor (he was a dumb misfit in the Man in the Iron Mask), but come to think of it, I like quite a bit of his movies... the Aviator, The Departed and The quick and the Dead. The Quick and the Dead which was surprisingly a great film made out of rotten actors like Sharon Stone and Russel Crowe. 

Ah well. 
Also Serenity, Ultra Violet and Aeon Flux. all get around 6.5/10 acc to me.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

^^Ultra Violet was Teh movie...lolz...I wish I never watched


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2008)

Anorion said:


> smokin aces is ok-ok not great, not bad, but with lots of run of the mill mainstream flair.
> 
> I did not think of the DiCaprio guy as a great actor (he was a dumb misfit in the Man in the Iron Mask), but come to think of it, I like quite a bit of his movies... the Aviator, The Departed and The quick and the Dead. The Quick and the Dead which was surprisingly a great film made out of rotten actors like Sharon Stone and Russel Crowe.
> 
> ...



Quick and the dead was just ok.....and dicaprio is fine actor its just that he hasnt got many good movies under his belt...... Just watch *Basket Ball Diaries* and He acted really well in Departed and Blood Diamond..........catch me if you can follows.

Ultra Violet and Aeon Flux are the carpiest of the movies...... dont even deserve 3/10



T159 said:


> ^^Ultra Violet was Teh movie...lolz...I wish I never watched



T I request you to plz try *ASSEMBLY* which I mentioned before..... if you like war movies this one is not to be missed.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

^^is it the one  ?
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0881200/

Btw am getting Taegukgi (Brotherhood of war), its in queue for weeks. I haven't watched a single movie (except some hindi). Will place it in queue. Thanks.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^is it the one  ?
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0881200/
> 
> Btw am getting Taegukgi (Brotherhood of war), its in queue for weeks. I haven't watched a single movie (except some hindi). Will place it in queue. Thanks.



Yep thats the one AMAZING movie, make it the very next one you watch......check out the small review I wrote in the previous page....... nobody actually showed interest in it....
but trust me if you like war movies this one has amazing action, performances, emotions and intensity.......


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

^^just read your review (sorry these days am too much into routine life tension)
I have to watch this one, SPR was good movie but not best for me. The way it symbolized Germans and one man show was irritating.

For this week the one odyssey and Assembly is in queue, hopefully I will be able to get them in time.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^just read your review (sorry these days am too much into routine life tension)
> I have to watch this one, SPR was good movie but not best for me. The way it symbolized Germans and one man show was irritating.
> 
> For this week the one odyssey and Assembly is in queue, hopefully I will be able to get them in time.



I just checked "*Brotherhood of war*"....man I think I am on for another splendid treat......this movie also looks amazing......this one on my next Q...."-)


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2008)

you guys seem to have good taste

I liked them for the style, they had to cinematize comic books... how about Dead or Alive... stoopid film, but I can watch it over and over again


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2008)

Sex and the city - 6/10..very long and boring type....not my genre...
but this quote from the film i loved 

*Maybe when we label people "Bride," "groom," "husband,"wife," "married," "single"... 
we forget to look past the label to the person*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 22, 2008)

Max Payne 6/10
As usual a good game killed by Hollywood writers. Acting's OK by actors but storyline is too messed up and action is too little and too late. It could've been either an investigative thriller type of movie or a full blown out action flick but it tries to do both a fails miserably at it. Few moments are there in the movie when you'll like it or probably go "Oh yeah! Let's kick this $h1t" but hold on to ur Chihuahuas,  nothing will or would happen. 
People interested in  Game-to-Movie genre may watch, action buffs too skip it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2008)

^^Good I was just about to see this movie ....but had got the intuition not to watch ...now I am gonna miss this cam version


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 23, 2008)

*Pineapple Express*-6/10. Don't know what the hype was all about...the movie was funny but not that much. Or may be *Step Brothers* raised my expectations. 

GA


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 23, 2008)

^^Fuggin Spammers!!


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2008)

william11 said:


> its good to see film
> but I will introduce a good DVD player and a mobile cell phone watch
> please see on : gizmograbber.com


Get the heck out of here, you SPAMMER.

*Someone call the MODs and kick this guy out.*


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 23, 2008)

tkin said:
			
		

> *Someone call the MODs and kick this guy out.*


 
Dude, why dont u...?


Watching Pursuit of Happiness for the 10th time.... No words to express it... I like the movie a lot and of course *Will Smith *too... I give 10/10 for this...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

Kill-Bill Vol I & Vol II


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2008)

kicked that guy

and +1 to the Kill Bills
all storytelling no story
Pulp Fiction too
and Reservior Dogs


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2008)

American History X 8/10 . One of the best if not THE best performance from Edward Nortan.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ American history is OK OK...I wud give it 7/10

*Catch me if you can - 8/10* ...very nice and true story abt a conman who just made FBI run here n there...a cool time pass


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2008)

American History X is ONE HELL of a movie......" OK OK " is a super understatement for that movie....but then as we all say "everybody is entitled of his/her own openion......"

@T I have got *"Brotherhood of war"*....m very eager to watch it ...probably tonight I will (TGIF... ) and would report my experience.......


----------



## R2K (Oct 24, 2008)

Golmaal-fun unlimited..................really a very funny movie indeed


----------



## muthiya2000 (Oct 24, 2008)

"The Mist" - Very good SciFi-Horror movie. One of the best movie i ever seen. But I thought the worst ending in the History of Cinema.


----------



## pushkar (Oct 24, 2008)

Guys, how is Lost in Translation and Closer?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2008)

pushkar said:


> Guys, how is Lost in Translation and Closer?



Have not seen "Lost in translation", but people say its good.

Seen "Closer", its too much BORING
A bit of it is used in "Kabhie Alvida Na Kahena"
But its very much boring.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

sam9s said:


> American History X is ONE HELL of a movie......" OK OK " is a super understatement for that movie....but then as we all say "everybody is entitled of his/her own openion......"


You said it. The movie was an Oscar deserving one for sure. The theme of the movie coupled with an awesome performance by Edward Norton was something to watch this movie over & over again. The film had great intensity. I had never seen Norton being so brutal, EVER or may be in Hulk.


----------



## pushkar (Oct 24, 2008)

OK. Any horror recommendations except The Ring, The Omen?


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 24, 2008)

pushkar said:


> OK. Any horror recommendations except The Ring, The Omen?



Grudge 1 & 2, Dark Water, Children of Corn and lots more can't think of them right now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2008)

pushkar said:


> OK. Any horror recommendations except The Ring, The Omen?


This is page 130 of this thread..so u will 100% get a movie if u look @ first 129 pages...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 24, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> This is page 130 of this thread..so u will 100% get a movie if u look @ first 129 pages...


ROTFL!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 24, 2008)

pushkar said:


> Guys, how is Lost in Translation and Closer?



Both are the movies related to complicated relationships. Both are good. 

*Lost In Translation* also has funny take on japanese people. Scarlette Johansson looks absolutely amazing. 

*Closer*- You might not love the script which is very complicated. But the performances and overall watching experience is good. Watch out for the opening song at the beginning of the movie. Its adorable.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> You said it. The movie was an Oscar deserving one for sure. The theme of the movie coupled with an awesome performance by Edward Norton was something to watch this movie over & over again. The film had great intensity. I had never seen Norton being so brutal, EVER or may be in Hulk.



Allwy where the hell have you been...not seen on this thread for ages....did you check out my review on *ASSEMBLY* which I posted a couple of pages ago........I know u must have missed it.......here quoting it again.....(sorry guys I know this is the third time I am quoting it but interested people got to see this movie....)



> Ok Guys you know me I have been posing a lot of movies out here, I share with you a movie I saw today that clearly goes in to my top 10 list........... No one who has ever loved/admired any War movie should miss this one.......... Its called ASSEMBLY and its not even a hollywood outcome, directed by Xiaogang Feng its a Chinese movie about a group of 47 soldiers who fought during the chinese civil war and their captain's fight to gain recognition for comrades who died during the same.
> 
> MARK MY WORD JUST WATCH THIS MOVIE.......... and I thought only Steven Spilberg could have pulled out an authentic war movie with Saving Private Ryan................
> then comes this Chinese movie (out of no where for me atleast) with a chinese director who make you re-think is SPR the best WW movie.........The war scenes shown here are F*ckn AWSOME.......
> ...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 24, 2008)

pushkar said:


> OK. Any horror recommendations except The Ring, The Omen?


just watch REC(spanish film) and "1408"....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2008)

@pushkar
how abt "Ram Gopal varma ki AAG", "Aap ka suroor", "Love in Nepal". After seeing those u won't dare to open any multimedia files.


Ok, guyz, just saw "Get Smart", its awesome, I rate 9/10. 9 bcz it is hilarious, clever humor, situational comedy not forced ones or sex related comedy. 
And 9 bcz it used some cliches.
Watch it. U'll like it.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 25, 2008)

just finished watching *Troy* ..was aired on Z studio... really good movie. my rating has to be atleast *8/10* and i honestly dont think that the IMDB rating of 6 odd does justice to the film.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm watching Munich right now on HBO!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 26, 2008)

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/7688/photo10ht6.th.jpg*img185.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*The Classic (2003)  My rating 9/10 *
Korean Name: Keulraesik 

Really a classic movie....Its slow as compared to "My Girl and I " but the ending makes it all good..1 mark cutted only due to slowness..Good background score...*Must watch for romantic genre lovers

*PS : just dloading ASSEMBLY as advised by sam9s ..d/l speed is so slow... very less seeders


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Allwy where the hell have you been...not seen on this thread for ages....did you check out my review on *ASSEMBLY* which I posted a couple of pages ago........I know u must have missed it.......here quoting it again.....(sorry guys I know this is the third time I am quoting it but interested people got to see this movie....)


Did you check the gamers section? 

I had cut down of movies off late because of so many games coming out. Had been addicted to watching How I Met your Mother. I had already checked out your review. On my way to get that movie. Will report back soon enough.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

sam9s said:


> @T I have got *"Brotherhood of war"*....m very eager to watch it ...probably tonight I will (TGIF... ) and would report my experience.......


I watched it, will post review of assembly, Brotherhood of war and Mindgame when I watch them all.



esumitkumar said:


> *img185.imageshack.us/img185/7688/photo10ht6.th.jpg*img185.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> 
> *The Classic (2003)  My rating 9/10 *
> Korean Name: Keulraesik
> ...


indeed very good movie, my personal fav.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn! been too out of touch. Haven't seen a movie since 3 weeks. I ll be back. 

BUMP! Unlocked!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Thanks for unlocking the thread  ..



s18000rpm said:


> has any one seen *Crazy Boys of the Games* (1980's)
> 
> i dont know the name for sure, but its about 4-5 guys (idiots) & the Movie is FUN from start to END
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote from a very old post but this is one hell of a comedy movie. This was recomended by my friend way back in 2004 , Its a French movie by the name Les Fous du stade and is available in india with the name "Crazy Boys of the Games" (as you said) which is dubbed in English. This movie is also dubbed in Hindi and shown on Bindass Movies channel. Highly recomended. 
9/10 

EDIT: Please recomend me some thrillers.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 27, 2008)

@muthiya2000:





> "The Mist" - Very good SciFi-Horror movie. One of the best movie i ever seen. But I thought the worst ending in the History of Cinema.


The ending was totally expected by the end and it really made me laugh ,and yeah it could have had a much much better ending.

@n6300:





> just finished watching Troy ..was aired on Z studio... really good movie. my rating has to be atleast 8/10 and i honestly dont think that the IMDB rating of 6 odd does justice to the film.


IMO that movie didn't give the feel of an epic, orlando bloom sucked, acting was not upto par and the only thing i feel worth watching is the fight scene between eric bana and brad pitt and that helen girl .
@rhitwick:





> @pushkar
> how abt "Ram Gopal varma ki AAG", "Aap ka suroor", "Love in Nepal". After seeing those u won't dare to open any multimedia files.


 so true,so true.
@allwyndlima:try "The Big Bang Theory" too I think you will like it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

hmm..so it was indeed pathik who locked the thread..pathik ..apna path hee bhul gaye  

@Charan..if u wanna watch a totally unexpected ending mild thriller ..
watch "THE OTHERS" *ing Nicole Kidman


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 27, 2008)

Assembly - 9/10 Awesome Movie. Has fast & intense war scenes better than Saving Private Ryan. SPR was kinda boring at times, half of the time soldiers spend asking their capt. what you used to do for living. But this one is not. If you are looking for a war movie then this one is a must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @allwyndlima:try "The Big Bang Theory" too I think you will like it.


Check. Added to the list. 

BTW Saw 5 is out & no sign of it in the theatres.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ If I am not mistaken, none of the Saw movies has released in India. Maybe because of too much of violence and torture. I liked only first part. Will watch 5 too anyway as a formality


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 27, 2008)

@a_medico    , who cares ??
when we can get them freely on TPB
BTW saw 5 has already released and is up for download.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ If I am not mistaken, none of the Saw movies has released in India. Maybe because of too much of violence and torture. I liked only first part. Will watch 5 too anyway as a formality


I know & that's something which seems never seems to amaze me. The first part was excellent, less gore but way too many mind games & plot twists. The rest of the parts keep on getting better. I may have to re run through them as I have completely lost touch.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> @a_medico , who cares ??
> when we can get them freely on TPB
> BTW saw 5 has already released and is up for download.


What is TPB?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> What is TPB?



Can't tell here
its "He-who-shall-not-be-named"


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> @a_medico    , who cares ??
> when we can get them freely on TPB
> BTW saw 5 has already released and is up for download.


I recommend you to read this


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2008)

Movie Name: Music and Lyrics (2007)
Language: English
Genre: Comedy, Music, Romance
IMDB link: *www.imdb.com/title/tt0758766/

The soundtrack of this movie is worth listening to. I never knew that Hugh Grant could sing so well !!


----------



## eggman (Oct 27, 2008)

*FOLLOWING*(Director:Christopher Nolan(_Memento,Dark Knight_)):  Chris's debut shot in merely $6000. But trust me, if you liked his other work(Like I do) you're gonna love this short 70min  B/W film noir masterpiece!!! Must watch for _Crime/Thriller movie_ lovers!!


----------



## kalpik (Oct 27, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> @a_medico    , who cares ??
> when we can get them freely on TPB
> BTW saw 5 has already released and is up for download.


We do not want to know where you get your movies from. This is your final warning.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 27, 2008)

How's "Shoot On Sight"? Gonna watch it tonight.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watched 2010. Give it a miss.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ arent all the questions that were left in 2001 answered in this movie ??


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ what are you two talking about ??/


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

^Haan bhai, yeh maajra kya hai?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ sorry for confusing u guys ...
heres all ur answers ...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100099

2001 a space odessey is prequel to 2010 ...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

^Fine


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ ah !! ok


----------



## bhadkow (Oct 27, 2008)

any of u guys seen 'the man from earth' ?????? its a brilliant mov....
Ps: recommended only 4 those vth 'brains'!!!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ i had seen it..I didnt like it very much though


----------



## bhadkow (Oct 27, 2008)

zatoichi (dis 1s 2 gud ,wory watchin 11/10., c da latest release not da oldies 1)

any1 seen get smart????
howz it???


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

woah you guys post damn fast... just posted here and BANG six more replies dammit. 

2010 is the sequel to 2001: A space odyssey. 

It answers some of the questions... about what that Bowman does after becoming a starchild, a tool for those aliens. Basically ===spoiler alert=== highlight to view

Bowman checks out the planet earth, the aliens discover primitive life on europa, use the monolith like object on Jupiter to convert Jupiter into a planet. There is this cheesy message in the end from the aliens about "using the rest of the worlds of Lucifer (the renamed Jupiter, the other sun in the now bi-solar system) in peace", which was not there at all in the book. Chandra is a disappointment because he is not Lankan or even Indain! Bad bad movie for those who have read the book, and bad bad movie anyway.


===spoiler end====

@man from earth, brilliant film cinematically, in terms of how well the story is narrated, but does not really stand out. Has some flair, but the content is not gripping enough.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2008)

bhadkow said:


> zatoichi (dis 1s 2 gud ,wory watchin 11/10., c da latest release not da oldies 1)
> 
> any1 seen get smart????
> howz it???



Get smart is good movie
already posted my comments here


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

> woah you guys post damn fast... just posted here and BANG six more replies dammit.


cuz we are digit forum addicts 

it seems books are much more good...reading ur comment...now have to revive my book reading habit...damn tough


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ i had seen it..I didnt like it very much though


You are the first guy whome I have encountered who did like that movie  , different viewpoints


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 27, 2008)

Watched SAW 4 again.... man, what a movie it is. Jigsaw is awesome!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

> You are the first guy whome I have encountered who did like that movie  , different viewpoints



haha..Charan bhai ..esme tumhari galti nahin hai ..I had written  I didnt like the movie Man frm Earth  aur tum kuch aur hee samajh baithe 

I think u still dont remember ki u have promised to send me street hawk DVDs ..after a lot of emails and u didnt send 

koi na ..maaf kiya ..i have dloaded here already that


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2008)

^^


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

@KPower
well then you might have to watch Haute Tension  Happy brainfcuking


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^yaar bacche ko bigaadne main koi qasar to rehne de  poora hee bigaad k maanega


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Is Haute Tension like SAW and Hostel ? Does it have gore and violence ? I am sorry, but this kinda movies are fun. We get to learn to Biology from them .


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

^^add *Inside* too then  
Both are gory and soundtrack is haunting unlike music playing in Saw. I now rate Saw 2,3,4 as average movies. Saw 1 was awesome. but Jigsaw is one of the best character.



esumitkumar said:


> ^^yaar bacche ko bigaadne main koi qasar to rehne de  poora hee bigaad k maanega


ab woh demon ki shrainy mein aata hain


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ haan sahi bol rahe ho woh Demon ki shrainy main hee aata hai 

@K...u get to learn biology..by seeing these films ?? ..hahaha..now i know MBBS first year main doctors ko yehi sab filmein dikhate hai


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> haha..Charan bhai ..esme tumhari galti nahin hai ..I had written  I didnt like the movie Man frm Earth  aur tum kuch aur hee samajh baithe


err.. my typo  I wanted to say *didnt*


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ charan ?? ye kya baar baar apne statements change kar rele ho 
diwali ki raat kahin zyada daru aur sutta to nahin pee liya


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think he got a high from d smoke of bursting crackers...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2008)

Ultimate biology lesson
Boy Eats Girl


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2008)

Better keep any sharp instruments away  especially scissors while watching *Inside*  Shaitaan banne ke liye yeh movie kaafi hai!!

Currently watching Zeitgeist Addendum.
Will watch Haute Tension 2morrow.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

*The Good The Bad The Ugly --- 9/10 *

I take back my previous words that movie is boring

BG score is awesome....1 mark cutted due to very long have watched in two sittings..really classic..especially Tuco steals the show ....more better than Blondie 

This is awesome dialogue by Tuco "When you want to shoot, shoot..dont talk" wow !!!


----------



## swatkat (Oct 28, 2008)

@esumitkumar,
Yes, the final Mexican stand-off is really cool. Check out the complete _Dollors Triology_:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollars_trilogy


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2008)

You must see Once Upon A Time in the  West starring Henry Fonda. Another western classic.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks swatty and rahim will watch them..now will watch 2010


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Inside.... here I come.


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> *The Good The Bad The Ugly --- 9/10 *
> 
> I take back my previous words that movie is boring
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it 
Ab tujhe Guitar se nahi marunga!!!!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

Undisputed 1&2


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

any good gang/mob movies ?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

^^
transporter 1 & 2


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 28, 2008)

has transporter 2 released?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> has transporter 2 released?


Ages ago.They are now on their way for making the 3rd Transporter movie. Infact it's supposed to be out on 26th November in NA.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I know & that's something which seems never seems to amaze me. The first part was excellent, less gore but way too many mind games & plot twists. The rest of the parts keep on getting better. I may have to re run through them as I have completely lost touch.



I absolutely vouch for that...+++1. Saw series have mesmerrised me right from part one.......1 was mind blowing so was 2. 3 was again good but 4th made me appriciate the 3 even more.......there is no other movie sequels I have seen (and I have seen a lot ) that is so beautifully, and intelligently intermingled and ineterconnected with each other.......and your saying that "I have to re run through them" justifies my statememt....even I have to do the same before I start with Saw V......... I dont want to lessen the pleasure of watching the V insrallment


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2008)

I absolutely loved SAW I. It was psychothriller with gore in it. But i am not that fan of the rest of series, it just became torture movie with little psycho thriller element in it. Maybe because directors were different!!!I , however, give the credit to film makers for inter connecting the stories so well!!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Is Haute Tension like SAW and Hostel ? Does it have gore and violence ? I am sorry, but this kinda movies are fun. We get to learn to Biology from them .



U wanna have absolute sh1t gore and blood,,,,,,,,dont blame me guys for recomending this ...he asked for it....... Go and try *Cannibal Holocaust* if u do manage to get the uncut version....heck...even the most shreaded version would be over the top for most of the people.  and *Ichie the killer*
and probably you will then start enjoying civics more than biology.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> U wanna have absolute sh1t gore and blood,,,,,,,,dont blame me guys for recomending this ...he asked for it....... Go and try *Cannibal Holocaust* if u do manage to get the uncut version....heck...even the most shreaded version would be over the top for most of the people.  and *Ichie the killer*
> and probably you will then start enjoying civics more than biology.....





And ya, SAW IV is great. Jigsaw is my fav. villain of all time. Indian people think that Gabbar is best, let them see Jigsaw. Then they might wanna play a game! The story of all the parts is great.

Got the uncut version, sam9s. Thanks.

From iMDB

"Ruggero Deodato may be the most hated film director on the planet for his disturbing exploitation masterpiece that is Cannibal Holocaust."


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys, u all r going ga ga over SAW series.
Agreed, even I'm also a big fan of the series. The fact is that for whom SAW1 is first movie of the series, he will watch every sequel.
But after SAW2 I found the intelligence part is going down, only Blood and Gore and less brain.
SAW5 is coming, I'll see it, as I can't help it, but best of luck to me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

its out!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Ages ago.They are now on their way for making the 3rd Transporter movie. Infact it's supposed to be out on 26th November in NA.



then where on the earth am I living


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

^Is it Planet Zorg by any chance?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, u all r going ga ga over SAW series.
> Agreed, even I'm also a big fan of the series. The fact is that for whom SAW1 is first movie of the series, he will watch every sequel.
> But after SAW2 I found the intelligence part is going down, only Blood and Gore and less brain.
> SAW5 is coming, I'll see it, as I can't help it, but best of luck to me.



And I though the interlink of Saw 3 and 4 was one of the most boggling concept I ever saw....I would not like to give any spoilers but True Saw fans who got the movie must know what I mean......


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, u all r going ga ga over SAW series.
> Agreed, even I'm also a big fan of the series. The fact is that for whom SAW1 is first movie of the series, he will watch every sequel.
> But after SAW2 I found the intelligence part is going down, only Blood and Gore and less brain.
> SAW5 is coming, I'll see it, as I can't help it, but best of luck to me.



agreed!!!Chame feelings here!!!

*BURN AFTER READING* - 8/10 . Well, this black comedy movie is about...umm nothing!!! There's no point to the movie, still Coen Brothers succeeded in making it highly entertaining!! It's a Love it or Hate It kinda movie, there is not much of a middle ground here~~~


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Watching Cannibal Holocaust as recommanded by sam9s. 20mins and the movie sounds kool!

Hey!! No one told me that the movie incorporates animal torturing. I dont have any problem with violence and gore but animal torturing is different. I enjoy watching humans suffer but I cant tolerate animal torturing. They are just innocent souls who cant even speak . Still, I will go through the movie once.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ Well then get ready for Nipples, lots of 'em!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

ya 

except the gross animal killing part, Cannibal Holocaust is a good movie. And its pretty lame to see civilised people losing control over their desires and start banging a tribal girl in the middle of no-where !!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

> I enjoy watching humans suffer but I cant tolerate animal torturing


wow..so this shaitan has no feelings for human but he loves animals !! ROFL  

Who is ready to give K ...some brutal cho**ings and an electric shock...cuz if he enjoys watching it..may be when its done to him ..he will feel more good (sarcarsm here)  

k ...post ur father's telephone no and ur mail address ASAP ! (may be we can save u from more rottening)

ANY DIGITIAN In Rajkot or GUJARAT wanna save this kid ???


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2008)

Leave the Kid alone!!!! He is way too spoiled!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ I have been reading his posts from a lot of time...Its just that he has gone completely berserk and nobody from us is even bothered..kids like him if not stopped... will create someday ....some big massacre ... that could be prevented 

What u all say ? Prevention is better than cure ? Right ?

Mods etc ..they dont do anything..everybody is suggesting this kid more n more gory and violent films.. Its like this little child is going to very very wrong path in his life and we ppl are doing NOTHING !


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

well...he is more like a false negative  Don't worry


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ false negative ??? hmm does that mean he is faking all the things ..
If thats it then no worries 

But...

consider some of his statements (very BS) which I rewrite :

1. I love watching humans suffer but cant see animals torture (the most classic one).

(seems he is not human, he is son of Satan who is immortal )

2. By seeing chopping heads, di**s, SAW, HOSTEL like brutal and violent films , we learn BIOLOGY.

3. In one thread he tells his schedule, playing playing playing, seeing movies etc etc
(1 hour reading) that too only in exams or just playing violent games and seeing gory hatred movies

4. Listening to Death Metal music all the time on school bus, class etc etc  

WTF is wrong with this kid ? I completely beleive his parents are not taking good care of him. If they had, how they can leave a kid with a PC and unlimited broadband connection. Internet is just like a razor blade, if used in proper hands its boon, but if given in the hand of a monkey, monkey can kill others or kill himself...

A child's mind is like a soft clay..kids are curious they can turn in wrong direction if so much freedom is given to them...and this has happened with K too...

He has already been banned 3 times but still digit ban is so ineffecient that anyone can re register and then same BS again

I think mods shud allow no guests in this forum even to read only rights and also once a member is banned , there should be some strict mechanism by which he cant register again !

Wrong things start from just a small habit and if that is not controlled ...it becomes a BIG CRIME...

OK I have written enough...but I beleive my mind has blown out all steam from the head..

At least T159 and others plz dont recommend him anything ! Else its ur wish ! 

May God give K some wisdom or May God give K's parents some eyeopening so that they can put their kid on right path of this beautiful life !


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

chill out! Its Diwali. Go burst crackers, eat some ice cream!

@esumitkumar :-

Hey dude! First of all, Happy Diwali. Second, I didnt watch that movie (Cannibal Holocaust) whole coz I have problems with nudity and I hate animal toturing. Third, the statement that you are quoting so much and stating it as 'classic' is sarcasm. Fourth, I am not a terrorist. Fifth, SORRY!  I am now thinking to stop watching this kinda movies. I will stick to action and comedy.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> consider some of his statements (very BS) which I rewrite :
> 
> 1. I love watching humans suffer but cant see animals torture (the most classic one).
> 
> ...


Agreed, even I was worried about the words came from his mouth compared to his age.
The points u've mentioned here won't be understood by our beloved K, bcz he's not mature enough to understand wat he's doing.
Less movies
More study
and even more physical activities should be included in his daily routine.

The activities he's executing might have given him a false impression that he's doing something KOOL which is not at all.

BUT, I think we're being too serious on him, but dats wat we are, care for every forum members like our family members

K, THINK. (R we sounding like grandpas??)


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Diwali to u Paranj 



KPower Mania said:


> I enjoy watching humans suffer but I cant tolerate animal torturing.


 THIS IS U SAID NOT ME ....

I will be more than happy if u stop watching these sick films as they can spoil anybody's mind ..leave alone kid's mind which is so fragile .. I am not calling u a terrorist but if u continue all this..when u become 21-25 yrs old ..u can do anything so its better to stop at this stage itself  and save urself frm going to the path of destruction and misery.

OK ask us any comedy/action movie..I will suggest u to watch "The Pink Panther" 2006 movie *ing Steve Martin" .....Ulitmate Hillarious movie 

so how did ya spend diwali ...saare patakhe fod diye 7k ke? 
Even when I was kid, I was very fond of crackers...

I will watch out frm time to time "has u really improved or not" 

Ok NJOY DIWALI
Sumit

PS: 





> but dats wat we are, care for every forum members like our family members


 
+++1 Very True said ...Rhitwick....Thats what we all digitians are...really..Inspite of age, etc gaps we care for each other like a big family..Thats why I become so pi**ed off when some grown up digitian like Krazzy supports Raj.. Maybe God can give him some wisdom....First we all are human beings, then INDIAN, then anything else..on this mother Earth .....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup.... just back after wreaking havok...listening to some music then dinner and play and sleep! BTW, sorry but I cant stop my obssession with metal! Just crossed the 10k plays mark with Slipknot .

@rhitwick

No, I am stopping watching this kinda movies.

BTW, mail me @paranjcoolguygamer@gmail.com or IM me at paranj_gamer on Yahoo. Always online. 24x7.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

i too havent watched that holocaust movie, it was quite stupid and repulsive.

@KPower
Remember we are troubleshooters and not troublemakers 
It's good to know abt things forbidden but you must have the basic humanity to analyze and interpret that. At your age its more likely to play outside than be inside. Develop a sound body and good thoughts will follow.

Movies play a significant role in our life, its effect however differ from individual's interpretation. Indeed some games have helped me too.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup.... just back after wreaking havok...listening to some music then dinner and play and sleep! BTW, sorry but I cant stop my obssession with metal! Just crossed the 10k plays mark with Slipknot .
> 
> @rhitwick
> 
> ...



Would love to talk to u anyday.
Not today and don't want to waste this thread anymore.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I the only one who feels Cannibal Holocaust is way too over rated? I saw the movie in & out nearly twice out of the hype & didn't find it anything which was hard to digest. Barring one scene, which was the turtle being ripped apart, the movie barely had any scene with such detail. This is where I feel SAW series has better gore than this movie. Heck even Hills Have Eyes had some good moments.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Hills have eyes was tomatoes...lolz. It was repulsive than gory. Wron Turn 1 was good but 2 was lol.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

It was gory. Moreover the gore felt realistic. Even when a bullet was shot the impact looked extremely real. That's how gore should be. When you execute it the audience should really begin to wonder "Did that arm/leg really got chopped off?" 

Although we know it's not really chopped off but the scene was so realistic that it made us believe.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont want to see but anybody know about this movie called 'Slither' ?

And ya, that turtle ripping scene was the one that made me turn off my media player. Thats completely gross. And the other scene where the guy kills a rat (or w/ever it is) with a knife .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I dont want to see but anybody know about this movie called 'Slither' ?


Don't bother. It ain't worth it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I dont want to see but anybody know about this movie called 'Slither' ?


its a cult classic dark humor movie, i really like it for its funny factor  Nostalgic feeling. More like a parody 
Another one in the same line is *Teeth*.
One more to add is *Tremors* *ing Kevin Bacon.

Though its likely that cult classics are very much popular among a fan base and hated by any other. Its like you like it more than ever or your hate is never ending.

Some of the dialogs by mayor:
"B!tch is hardcore" (this one is extremely funny to the situation)
"Do you ever seen anything like that. I watch animal planet all time" (lolz)


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> well...he is more like a false negative  Don't worry



More like false wannabe negative.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Just watched 2010. Give it a miss.


Completely disagree with u Anorion 

This is hell good of a movie..My rating 10/10

I havent read the books but confusion which was in 2001 has been answered and also very good direction..no sluggishness in the filmm..at the end I was saying WOW 

now I have become big big fan of 2001 a space odessey series.....

TO ALL DIGITIANS who loved Star Trek n love Astronomy...go and watch 

2001 A space odessey 

(If after this u may have many qs read my thread :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100099)

and after that

2010 The Year we make contact 

Its sad that Tom Hanks was planning to make third movie 2061 but never got started..still we have the books

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Odyssey

JUST READ n watch two films...

HAPPY STARHUNTING


----------



## Rahim (Oct 29, 2008)

I can see so many foster parents here trying to rein in KPower! 
Zeitgeist Addendum anyone?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ trying to rein or preventing him for better cause ????


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 29, 2008)

Saw Superbad 2.5/5. an avg timepass movie.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^

it was rated one of the best buddy movies ever...

it was a unexpected hit worldwide man...

see it again..use subtitles if u want....the movie is a 8/10 ..definite


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't find the humour in SUPERBAD or KNOCKED UP any good!!! Maybe it's just me, but both were very avg to me!!!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Me too. 

*The Zeitgeist* - 9/10.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 29, 2008)

Now watch Zeitgeist Addendum, an extension of Zeitgeist.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 29, 2008)

Charlie Bartlett : Awesome Movie... A story of a rich high-school student who appoint himself as his school's psychiatrist... Comedy... Robert Dawney Jr. rocked in this one!
Rating : 8.3/10 .


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

eggman said:


> I didn't find the humour in SUPERBAD or KNOCKED UP any good!!! Maybe it's just me, but both were very avg to me!!!


++1 ..same wid me...Superbad was an avg lame movie..
Eurotrip was much more good and hillarious 
Hey Eggy watch 2001 and 2010 a space odessey


----------



## red_devil (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ you are hell bent on making people watch 2001 n 2010   ...i shall give it a try ASAP

btw watched *Before Sunrise* and *Before Sunset* back to back {ok..not exactly back to back, i did take a few hours break in between ..but ..  } ..was a welcome change from those football movies I'd been watching !!


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ++1 ..same wid me...Superbad was an avg lame movie..
> Eurotrip was much more good and hillarious
> Hey Eggy watch 2001 and 2010 a space odessey


I did not know there was a 2010 film!!!

As for Eurotrip, yes it was the Mother of all sex-comedy!!! Even better than AP series!!! 
_Scotty doesn't know....._

oops....i forgot I came here to recommend *RAIN MAN*. For the first time ever, I saw how good an actor Tom Cruise could be!!! Not even saying a word about the remarkable Hoffman!!!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2008)

*Zeitgeist Addendum* - 7.5/10.

The first part about the Fed and US was superb but the Venus project thingy was a bit too preachy.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

> you are hell bent on making people watch 2001 n 2010  ...i shall give it a try ASAP


 THANK U ..If after seeing the film u r confused (99.9% chance) read my other posts in this thread



> I did not know there was a 2010 film!!!


yes there is "2010 The Year we make contact" but its sad that no one is making movies on 3rd and 4th books


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2008)

They should make 3001. Thats the best book. 2064 is stupid. Even the book. 

Humming "scotty doesn't know"

Watch The city of the lost children. 7/10.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 29, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Zeitgeist Addendum* - 7.5/10.
> 
> The first part about the Fed and US was superb but the Venus project thingy was a bit too preachy.



That Venus Project was so lame, i was laughing non-stop and wondering was i watching Star Wars.  Finance part was very informative, though. Resource-based economy, my foot. It was ludacrious and is its weaker link.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 29, 2008)

Breakdown ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0118771/ ), good movie...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 29, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - 7/10. TP comic flick.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

Hero Wanted 6/10 Passable flick starring Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## eggman (Oct 30, 2008)

Meet The Parents


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2008)

Meet the parents is good but don't watch its sequel "Meet the fockers"

*"Karla" : *is this movie disturbing in the sense of Hostel, The Girl Next Door

The small description in IMDB says its disturbing, even some user reviews say. 
I once have watched "The girl next door" (someone in this forum recommended it) and couldn't forget the movie for at least 15-20 days. It was not a good experience for me.

So, anyone has sen it??


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2008)

resource based economy is a decent idea, it was just shown a little rediculously in addendum. But the whole project venus thing was hilarious.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 30, 2008)

^Yes thats the point. The presentation was quite weak and seems fantasy with such animations and drawings of futuristic world. People would be quick to dismiss it. Both the documentaries had one weak link; "Religion" in 1st part and now The Venus Project.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 30, 2008)

*The Man from Earth* - 9/10

Seriously awesome. 

I have seen such stuff in the past 2 days that made me rethink.


----------



## R2K (Oct 30, 2008)

the scene........i think it is a serial released on internet.........some part of it is boring while some portion seemed intersting


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 31, 2008)

Cannibal Holocaust, dragging at times but does the job and does it well, worth the time.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Illusionist* - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 31, 2008)

@pathik
wats it abt??
is it some intellectual type film??


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2008)

Nah. Magic, Suspense etc. Good Movie. Check out the reviews at IMDB


----------



## lalitnagda (Oct 31, 2008)

For SAW lovers i would recommend 
-Wrong Turn 2 - Dead End
-
Recently I saw the movie 
-Teeth


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 31, 2008)

lalitnagda said:


> For SAW lovers i would recommend
> -Wrong Turn 2 - Dead End



Is it as much intelligent as SAW or u r just comparing the GORE factor??


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

^^just the gore and that too cheesy one


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 31, 2008)

*Transsiberian*-7.5/10. Good thriller.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2008)

*Fashion* - 7/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^lol


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2008)

^ Hahahaha.. ROFL..


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2008)

^+^^  

Barbarella 0/10 but must watch


----------



## red_devil (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ lol 0/10 and yet a must watch ?!?!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ Sounds interesting. 



> After an in-flight anti-gravity striptease (masked by the film's opening titles), Barbarella, a 41st century astronaut, lands on the planet Lythion and sets out to find the evil Durand Durand in the city of Sogo, where a new sin is invented every hour. There, she encounters such objects as the Exessive Machine, a genuine sex organ on which an accomplished artist of the keyboard, in this case, Durand Durand himself, can drive a victim to death by pleasure, a lesbian queen who, in her dream chamber, can make her fantasies take form, and a group of ladies smoking a giant hookah which, via a poor victim struggling in its glass globe, dispenses Essance of Man. You can't help but be impressed by the special effects crew and the various ways that were found to tear off what few clothes our heroine seemed to possess. Based on the popular French comic strip.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ Wtf !! Lol :d


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Children of Bodom : Chaos Ridden Years

Nice concert .


----------



## swatkat (Oct 31, 2008)

Plan 9 From Outer Space ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0052077/ ) classic movie. It's kind of benchmark for sci-fi movies.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2008)

@Barbarella... Fifteen minutes does not go by without Barbarella trying to remove all her clothes. This is like an old time Red Sonja but with a galactic president who rules with "love" and a few muscular angels thrown in for good measure. Whacky stuff.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2008)

@Pathik,
watched "The Illutionist" 7/10 from me too.
Good movie and good acting by all.
A very very small amount of explanations would have make d movie more appealing. A few of the scenes just "He did it bcz he can do it".

I liked the movie, had it with me for quite a long time but forgot abt it, thanks for making me remember.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2008)

Rhitwick, if you liked it and you like magic and stuff,

Don't miss *The Prestige*

Another Nolan masterpiece. 9/10 minimum


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I liked the movie, had it with me for quite a long time but forgot abt it, thanks for making me remember.



Same here .. i had it too for a long time ....finished 25 mins ago ... good movie ...


Pathik said:


> Rhitwick, if you liked it and you like magic and stuff,
> 
> Don't miss *The Prestige*
> 
> Another Nolan masterpiece. 9/10 minimum



I have "The Prestige" too ... ..... have to watch this too ..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2008)

HBO aired "Max Knight: Ultra Spy" today, the movie is so bad and sucks so much, worst acting, gfx and story, give it a miss, -1/10


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2008)

*Golmaal Returns* Call me nuts, but *8/10*

It is a totally mindless comedy but made me laugh.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2008)

Donnie Drako - 7/10
The Saint - 7.5/10


----------



## swatkat (Nov 1, 2008)

Charan said:


> Donnie Drako - 7/10
> The Saint - 7.5/10



It's Donnie Darko  It's an awesome movie, one of my favourites... Waiting for S. Darko now! By the way, check out *www.ruinedeye.com/cd/ to understand _more_ about Donnie Darko.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2008)

Donnie Darko??? Didn't like it too much. The rabbit looked crazy, but apart from that, bad acting by the kid. Watching either Golmal returns or fashion tomorrow. Don't like either but what the hell, we just want to see a movie. Just watched the old Gone in 60 seconds. 6/10. Eleanor is the only star, and the credits say so.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

^^for more rabbit brain fcuks watch Inland Empire


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2008)

Donnie Darko was awesome

BTW, *Young People F**king* - 7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 1, 2008)

Golmaal Returns (or should I say Golmaal Return to hell). In all honesty I would give it a 4/10. It's downright pathetic, as expected. But post interval when it starts getting a bit comic the fun gets killed with a f*cked up climax. The first Golmaal was totally epic. They have killed all the good characters in them. Missed Paresh Rawal & Sharman Joshi. No one properly translates Tushar's dialogues in this movie unlike the last one. At one point I just felt like punching Kareena Kapoor with a barbwire tied around my fist. She is so bloody irritating. God what a mess.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^I really liked Golmaal.... one of the few Bollywood flicks I loved. My friend said that Returns is nice. I dunno anything, have to watch it. And abt punching Kareena, I stand with you . Go ahead and do it.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2008)

Pathik n Kpower whats up with this hahaha n lol with Fashion??????


----------



## Pathik (Nov 2, 2008)

Fashion is decent. My hahaha was directed at Kpower. 

*Bangkok Dangerous** - 7/10*


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

Watched *Assembly*, *Brotherhood of War* and *Mind Game*

All three are a must watch for enthusiasts, not for casual viewers.
*
Assembly* has some awesome war scenes, realistic to some extent but far better than SPR. Exceptional performances by every character in the movie.
*
Brotherhood of War* is too a war based movie, but there are some emo scenes too and then stormtrooper effects too. On reality scale I would rate it less than Assembly but on figurative meaning its far more than just a war.
*
Mind Game* is a rotoscope wonder, it's anime and that too thought provoking and nicely done. Watch it it's something new and you probably never experienced.

@sam9s
I would have left with some possible proliferation. But watching 2 movies before made it a lot better. Infact those two movies looked a complementary part to Assembly.

Here are those two movies which you may watch:
*Paths of Glory* - Its quite similar to the do or die situation imposed by some maniac. Some strong controversial material too, the war practices.

*A Very Long Engagement* - It takes the start from the perspective of a woman who set to find her love, who is said to be killed in war. Quite similar to that Teacher in Assembly. Will she find him or not is answered in the movie. Beautifully crafted intelligent movie


----------



## a_medico (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tropic Thunder*- Didn't find it funny. My expectations were sky high. Few funny moments but thats that. Passable. But you never know, people might find it funny.

Caught hold of *Assembly*. Plan to watch it sometime this week. *Burn After Reading* is also on the list.

*Gunda*- Watched Mithunda's Gunda for millionth time and still loved it. No wonder its called mother of all bollywood movies! The dialogue delivery is so unique!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of Crystal Skulls -> 8/10. Must watch. Kinda lame fantasy concept but hey, we have sh1t like Harry Puttar being hit so why not Indiana Jones. Go watch the movie !


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2008)

+1 to Gunda

There is also Dakurani Talwarwaali, Chindaal or Chandaal, donno which of the two, and Cheetah

+1 to Young people f*ing

Watch Kids


----------



## Pathik (Nov 2, 2008)

Burn after Reading seems good. Will try to procure it soon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Tropic Thunder*- Didn't find it funny. My expectations were sky high. Few funny moments but thats that. Passable. But you never know, people might find it funny.


Ditto. I had extremely high hopes with this film. Having some of the most talented actors in the movie it got butchered by shoddy script. I enjoyed it till they arrive in the jungle & with Ben Stiller acting all courageous. After that it just lost me completely. Half the time I couldn't figure out what the hell was Robert Downey Jr. talking about in this movie. Jack Black could have done so much better.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 3, 2008)

*Tropic Thunder* - 8/10

Liked it man. Had to see it with subs though.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 3, 2008)

Anorion said:


> +1 to Gunda
> 
> There is also Dakurani Talwarwaali, Chindaal or Chandaal, donno which of the two, and Cheetah
> 
> ...



These all Mithun's movies shud be in "Must NOT WATCH thread"


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2008)

The Man From Earth - 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Nov 3, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> These all Mithun's movies shud be in "Must NOT WATCH thread"



Watch your words friend. People do get killed for speaking against the GOD himself. He is bigger than Rajanikanth, Vijaykanth, Balayya and all superstars combined.



> There is also Dakurani Talwarwaali, Chindaal or Chandaal, donno which of the two, and Cheetah



Theres one *Phoolan Hasina Ramkali*, but it doesn't star Mithunda.

Its *Chandaal*.

In *Cheetah* his moves are like a cheetah.

In *MilitaryRaj* he drills a hole in the wall with just a finger.

And this was not even the introduction!

Nobody knows Shahrukh or Amitabh in Russia and CIS countries. But everybody knows Mithunda. 

A blogger has wonderfully described him here :-

*greatbong.net/2005/09/09/mithunism-the-religion/

But the world doesn't end with Mithunda. There are also some interesting non-mithunda starrer movies too:-



> *www.masalatalk.com/masalaboard/showthread.php?t=309065


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

I support Sumit uncle . Except some, all Bolly movies are either crap or copy of some other language movie. And what is the point of fitting in some songs in between movies .


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 3, 2008)

For Mithunda's movie like movie fans, another one is *Doodhwali*. It was hilarious! 

On the serious note, British Gangster movie * Sexy Beast* was v.good. Ben Kingsley is awesome in it (yeah, the actor who played Gandhi).

*Bangkok Dangerous* was ok-ok. I would rate it at 5.5/10. Cage was wasted in it, IMHO.

GA


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> Watched *Assembly*, *Brotherhood of War* and *Mind Game*
> 
> All three are a must watch for enthusiasts, not for casual viewers.
> *
> ...



Good to know you watched the movie, I still haven't seen "Brotherhood Of War". I am kinda caught up with Dead Space and Farcry at the moment, but probably I should get time this weekend.
Have Seen *Path of Glory* and it IS a good movie. Added *A Very Long Engagement* to the list along with *Brotherhood Of War*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah in Cheetah Mithun has some martial arts moves that mimick the movement of a Cheetah. Dakurani Talwarwali and Dakurani Putlibai are non-mithuen movies. In both of them an aunty takes revenge on a bunch of uncles for raping her with a good dose of those large bullets on the belt and some heavy duty machine guns. Gunda is however the grandfather of all such movies. In Chandaal, there is this hilarious sequence where a guy plays poker with undead people in a graveyard! These films have some of the most innovative storylines I have seen in Indian cinema. However, every one of Mithuen's films has either a sister or a mother getting raped. 

Also watch Aaj Ka Gunda raj, and films starring Silk Smitha.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 3, 2008)

Just saw *Recount* - 8/10

Saw it on HBO.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

One old movie, The Benchwarmers.... nice comedy --> 8/10


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

^^
Yeah...thats nice...my cousins loved it 
I saw Passenger 57 on HBO
will give it 8/10
Only the ending was cheezy


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

Watching Golmaal Returns. Watched 55mins and till now its good.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 3, 2008)

*Felon* - 8/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Fashion - 6/10.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 3, 2008)

> I support Sumit uncle


bacche..uncle nahin Bhaiya bolo ..
Im still single


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok I watched Golmaal Returns bcoz allwyndlima said that it sux and Golmaal 1 was one of my fav. Bolly movie (I like only 2 Bolly movies, Golmaal 1 and Dhamaal).... and sorry to say, but I liked the movie a lot ! Sure its not as funny as the first but its still great and the plot is good too. The new actress also fits in well . It gets a well deserved 8.5/10 from me.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 4, 2008)

Just Watched "*Superman ieotdeon sanai* (A man who was superman)"  Its a very good *Korean Movie*.

The Plot is that "SONG Soo-jung is a producer going on her third year at a small company. Her specialty is human interest stories. She is driven to produce these shallow stories for the sake of her ambition of one day becoming Korea’s own Oprah Winfrey. However, she is reaching the end of what’s left of her pride. One day, after months of not getting paid, she leaves her office with the company camera to produce a story on a lion apparently refusing to eat its meal. On her way, however, she comes across a robber, but she is saved somehow by Superman in a Hawaiian shirt. “Superman” claims he’s unable to tap into his supernatural powers as the bad guys have placed kryptonite inside his head. However, he doesn’t let that get in his way from helping others, from saving the world from global warming to saving a lost puppy. Soo-jung can see this will make a good story and, with a little tweaking and a little fabricating, she produces the Superman Saves the World documentary which goes on to be a ratings hit. However, the true story behind this “Superman,” including the bullet and not the kryptonite that is lodged in his brain, helps the frosty, calculating Soo-jung to awaken to what’s truly important in life."

Must Watch!
Rating = 9.1/10.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 4, 2008)

*Definitely, Maybe * - 9/10


----------



## a_medico (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^ Its a cute movie.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 4, 2008)

@Quizmaster::: Wowie ,, u watched superman ......it was a great movie ..... the story was superb though i felt that it stretched at places ......


Just watched The Primer,,, highly overrated movie due to the low budget ... though one of the few movies i thoroughly enjoyed .... 8.5/10 ...


----------



## rockfella (Nov 4, 2008)

My recommendations:
1) Saving Private Ryan
2) Sunshine 2007
3) Requim for a dream
4) Trainspotting
5) You dont mess with the Zohan
6) Hunt for the Red October (Old but must watch)
7) PS: I love you.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 4, 2008)

Journey to the centre of the earth - 6.5/10

The Mist - 2.5/10 (worst horror ever) (stephen king's novels not so good on-screen)


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 4, 2008)

*The Cook the Thief His Wife & Her Lover*-8/10. Disgusting stuff played by some of the finest British actors. Goes into my list of recommended movies...seriously.

GA


----------



## aniket_00772000 (Nov 4, 2008)

plz watch *gone with the wind* its a classic of 1939


----------



## Pathik (Nov 4, 2008)

*Burn after Reading* - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Burn after Reading* - 7/10


E Pathik bhai, ek aur line bhi ad kiya karo. At least tell the concept.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 4, 2008)

It is a light comedy about a ex CIA agent whose secret memoirs get stolen.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 4, 2008)

aniket_00772000 said:


> plz watch *gone with the wind* its a classic of 1939



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

^^loluwakeupnow?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^loludonthavespacekey?

Anyways, hows these Texas Chainsaw Massacre ? I got 68% of it .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

^Which one the 80's flick or the recent ones? I haven't seen the oldies but the recent one is pretty good. Want my advice grab Texas Chainsaw Massacre the Beginning. It has ample gore & of course Diora *DROOL* Baird .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ooooo another gore movie . Anyways, I m getting the old one. Nearly got it. Will get the new one too soon ! Thanks for the info.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2008)

*Clerks2 -------->5.5/10

*Its a s so movie about frndship and love and sex-comedy. U can watch it, if not watched yet u have not missed anything.


----------



## srinivasdevulapally (Nov 4, 2008)

How about:
Remember the Titans ....

and few animations like:
Cars
Monsters Inc.
Finding Nemo


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2008)

srinivasdevulapally said:


> How about:
> Remember the Titans ....
> 
> and few animations like:
> ...


*Monsters Inc. *is sweet movie, I loved it.
*Finding Nemo *good movie and good storyline. 

Cars : haven't seen.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 4, 2008)

Remember the Titans 

Superb movie. Must see. Like Chak De only much better


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2008)

. Wall.e :d 9.999999/10


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 4, 2008)

wall-e  :- 8

First 50 Dates :- 8

Tropic Thunder :- 7


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

srinivasdevulapally said:


> How about:
> Remember the Titans ....
> 
> and few animations like:
> ...


Off the three,
Monster is really sweet (saw it with my younger cousin brother...worth watching if there are 11 yr olds in the house..even otherwise its a cute film )
Finding Nemo has a briliant story and cutting edge animation (it was released 2 years ago)
Cars is a letdown compared to both


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 4, 2008)

> ^^ooooo another gore movie . Anyways, I m getting the old one. Nearly got it. Will get the new one too soon ! Thanks for the info.



UR AGAIN WATCING GORE MOVIE PARANJ ????


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^IN iMDB it was written Horror . BTW, I watched 20mins.... no gore till now .

sorry.....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Tu kabhi nahin sudhrega bacche..NO REGRETS....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^

If you think so.... but I'm thriving in the best possible manner to improve.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^  ..Its good if ur improving..
I will keep watching you


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^See, I did not even watch the movie. I was on the forums all time .


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 5, 2008)

Watched *Traitor* yesterday. Great thriller and Cheadale is awesome. I would rate it 8/10.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++Spoiler Alert++++++++++++++++++++++++++

















The bus scene at the end was hilarious.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

^aarrgghhh
really?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ^aarrgghhh
> really?



Spammer mod....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ hahahaha..spammer mod 
Paranj ur new avatar is rocking


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

A wednesday..

awesome movie 10/10 from me...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

girl next door? really? must watch? 
spammer mod eh? arrggghhh... will put that in my description
A wednesday - great

must watch: 

Priceless (french I think) 7/10
Story about this girl who tries to seduce rich and famous people till she seduces a bartender who walks into a high class hotel room. And then the two eventually fall in love after a lot of things going crazy including the girl being stranded without money in the pool of a hotel with no clothes except the bikini she is wearing and the guy learning a few tricks of her trade and seducing rich and powerful women. 

The suit (Russian) 8/10
Story about three guys who find a suit and how they feel like they are grown up men when the wear it. Has this great absinthe sequence. 

From Hell 7/10
Johnny Depp and Heather Graham. A film about jack the ripper. Has some illuminati type sequences, the treatment is very gory and gothic.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Yep I hav From Hell but never saw it fully  Will see soon.

Probably you may like *Les Poupees Russes *(it has somethingmore than just stranded without money in the pool of a hotel with no clothes except the bikini she is wearing )  That scene is just so damn lol
All in all a very intelligent humor clad movie. Then you may hop on to *101 Reykjavik*.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 5, 2008)

Hows the new bond movie supposed to be?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2008)

Journey to the Centre of the Earth - 7/10. Pretty nice movie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Whats it about ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2008)

Brendan Frazer's quest with his nephew to reach to the centre of the earth. His brother has actually died finding this place & people at his work never believe his research either. So he heads out to check this place based on his research which leads him to Iceland. They team up with a lady called Hannah who guides them near the Volcanic mountain where they find a sensor which records the sesimic activities in the last 10 years. Due to a change in weather out there forces them to head for cover in nearby cave & they eventually get caved in. Exploring the tunnel ahead they find their way to a journey to the core of the earth. From there it's a journey of how they manage to get out of there while saving their butts from giant piranhas, Dinosaurs & the temperature rise. Overall a pretty good movie with below average special effects.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Whats it about ?


Its a novel by GREAT Jules Verne


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 5, 2008)

step Brother :- 7


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah Journey to the Center of the Earth was a great book, but the movie does not seem to be following on the lines of the book - then I will hate it no matter how well it is done. Till I read the description, I really wanted to watch that film. Journey to the center of the earth without Hans or that Arne Saknussum guy will be empty. Is there a big fightout between three gigantic sea monsters? How well is the storm shown?

@t159 I am adding the movies you recommended to my list. Will post how it goes. 

Watch Barton Fink.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 5, 2008)

Anorion, No boss fights, no super storms. I didnt like it at all.


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the Icelandic and French movie recommendations...good weekend ahead, I guess.

GA


----------



## Pathik (Nov 6, 2008)

*Untraceable* - 8/10

Nice movie. About how inhuman the Youtube generation is becoming.

Sort of like "The Condemned"


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 6, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Untraceable* - 8/10
> 
> Nice movie. About how inhuman the Youtube generation is becoming.
> 
> Sort of like "The Condemned"



What kind of people like watching suicides? Raises some serious questions about how much 'daily media' desensitizes ordinary folks. Yeah, people logging in to watch guys killed was, well, inhuman.

GA


----------



## Rahim (Nov 6, 2008)

^Which games do you play?


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 6, 2008)

^ Trap question?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Journey to the Centre of the Earth - 7/10. Pretty nice movie.


 
Oh man I wasnt expecting this from you, but I guess I remember u saying u watch just for the entertainment factor...... in that case I still might give 6/10 but overall the movie sucked.... 4/10 for me.....

It statred of well but soon after that tram ride turn out to be a cheap , cheezy, too predictable adventure ride......ok for a 5 year old kid, heck even kids today enjoy movies like Narnia more than these......

Any way I just watched a complete light, adorable comedy called *OFFICE SPACE* as the name suggest its about the typical mundane office routice we all face dipected through very believable characters. Its a must see for any body who has spend 4,5+ years in corporate office. It so comecially shows those typical, cubicle life, trafic jams, irritating boss etc. Anyone who has ever worked in a corporate office can relate to this film on some level, and can probably swear that they know someone exactly like one of the characters depicted here. 7/10 for me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Oh man I want expecting this from you, but I guess I remember u saying u watch just for the entertainment factor...... in that case I still might give 6/10 but overall the movie sucked.... 4/10 for me.....
> 
> It statred of well but soon after that tram ride turn out to be a cheap , cheezy, too predictable adventure ride......ok for a 5 year old kid, heck even kids today enjoy movies like Narnia more than these......


I don't know how but it just a decent enough movie or may be that afternoon I was in a more forgiving mood.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 6, 2008)

@sam9s,
Yes, Office Space is really good! Don't forget to put the new cover sheets for TPS reports  By the way, watch Idiocracy by Mike Judge (director of Office Space).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah Office Space is a great film. 

Also check out clerks. 8/10. Black and white movie, but hilarious. 

wish someone would make a journey to the center of the earth movie that is true to the book.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, Journey to the center of the Earth book is awesome... None of the movies are true to the book... Also check out The Lost World by Arthur Conan Doyle, superb novel...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2008)

swatkat said:


> @sam9s,
> Yes, Office Space is really good! Don't forget to put the new cover sheets for TPS reports  By the way, watch Idiocracy by Mike Judge (director of Office Space).



yeaaa....if you could do that...yeaa...err that would be just terrific....yea....

lol...


----------



## a_medico (Nov 7, 2008)

Agree with Office Space and Clerks.

Another comedy recommended - The Big Lebowski

Next in line is 'Burn after reading' by the same director.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 7, 2008)

Pitch Black - 8/10
Chronicles of Riddick = 9/10

Must watch for every Vin Diesal Fan..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2008)

^ The Big Lebowski is one of those films that fifty years from now will have the same kind of aura as 2001.

Liked Pitch Black and Riddick. Not brilliant, but well done, and a decent enough watch. 

If you liked Clerks, also watch Dogma and Mallrats by the same director.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

I am getting Dead Space Downfall, howz it ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw Journey to the center of the Earth 3D Version  . My cousine happend to have two pairs of 3D glasses


----------



## sam9s (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ It has a 3D version as well, I didn't now that..... mmmm That explains that stupid Tram Ride with an out of the world ridiculously impossible jump...... kids would have enjoyed it throughly in 3D.....


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 7, 2008)

Clerks I and II were simply awesome for comedy movies. Such funny dialogues and characters, I was laughing hard the whole time. 'Jay and Silent Bob', number of boyfriends and the pickle joke....LOLz. 

GA


----------



## RCuber (Nov 7, 2008)

^ yes it has a 3D version also


----------



## ayahuasca (Nov 7, 2008)

"avalude Raavukal"


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

ayahuasca said:


> "avalude Raavukal"


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2008)

^^lolulearnitthen!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

^^


----------



## a_medico (Nov 7, 2008)

Anorion said:


> If you liked Clerks, also watch Dogma and Mallrats by the same director.



The same director also directed a masterpiece, *Chasing Amy*, one of the most complex movies on human relationship. Kevin Smith rates *Chasing Amy* very highly amongst his own works. Highly recommended movie for open minded people. Again, most of the people would end up not liking the concept. So be warned.


Was watching TV after long time today. Came across this channel(can't recall its name but something like _united movies_ etc.) which was airing some asian movie with english subtitles. Is there already a channel on tv dedicated especially to asian movies?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2008)

The movie was either Eye in the Sky, or the Iron ladies and the channel was most probably UTV World Movies. They show a lot of films from around the world, but they repeat too many films.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 7, 2008)

where is this thread leading ?? where are all the old members ??


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2008)

OK guys, came from *Quantum of solace----7.5/10
*Its full of action and not previous bond like sophisticated action but hands on action. And I like this.
Story is punched b/w the action scenes, so........
It has>


Daniel Craig
Lots of action
Car chase, man chase, boat chase, airplane chase

It has not>


Those typical those "bond scenes" for which I was not allowed to watch bond movies when I was young
Implementation of brain(actually this bond didn't have time to put brain, he was busy killing)
Typical BOND style
hi-fi gadgets
 Ok thats it.  
I liked the movie for a personal reason [offtopic]In previous bond movies, when Bond used to get caught, our villains used to beat him very hard, and was clueless why he's not fighting back. At least he's fighting now[/offtopic]


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 8, 2008)

shantanu said:


> where is this thread leading ?? where are all the old members ??


 Im here  mY Join date is Feb 2004


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2008)

Dear Member , a humble request , please do not post spoilers for *Quantum of solace*.
Im trying hard to get a few tickets for tmro, its in 18 theaters in bangalore  , next is a kannada movie which is screened in 16 theaters .


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

shantanu said:


> where is this thread leading ?? where are all the old members ??


most of them got busy with their jobs 

only few footloose like me and some sane ones are left here.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 8, 2008)

nice to see atleast some are here


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

going to see Quantum of Solace today 7:00 PM....Will post the feedback by monday.. coz i am busy in sundays coz of damn datings...


----------



## swatkat (Nov 8, 2008)

Falling Down ( *www.imdb.com/title/tt0106856/ ). My rating: 10/10. Superb movie.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2008)

*Pathology* -7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2008)

Quantum of Solace - 7/10. Again a good Bond flick but totally composed of action & storyline was very linear. Casino Royale was better than this. After watching the movie I thought the game could have been so much better but Treyarch had to f*uck it up.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 9, 2008)

^^I am looking forward to QOS any day this week..... lots of people saying its not better than CR, but as a stand alone movie its good, CR set the standard to high, infact critics say it was the best Bond Movie since Sean Connery days....... so in that sense QOS must have performed good......


----------



## iMav (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't like QoS. Gotta bored at times, was too predictable and had a very stupid plot.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

The new Bond fits the role well....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2008)

^He does & that too with style. My best bond till now has to be Pierce Brosnan as he is the most suave bond of all time. Craig is a very rugged bond & plays the character with great intensity. Pre-Casino Royale, I always thought that he would look very old for the character but I was wrong. He can really kick some serious ass.



> ^^I am looking forward to QOS any day this week..... lots of people saying its not better than CR, but as a stand alone movie its good, CR set the standard to high, infact critics say it was the best Bond Movie since Sean Connery days....... so in that sense QOS must have performed good......


CR was a good redemption for a modern Bond movie. It produced a much darker side of Bond & he didn't have any fancy gadgets or cars that go invisible. Though I missed that part but it was built up over a good storyline & raw performance from Craig. The action was enthralling & the twist towards the end was completely exciting. QOS was very disconnected from the main storyline. It took CR's elements & drove it off track for sometime. This movie didn't have a hot Bond girl either (WTH!). Action formed a major part of the movie & that's about all you would get. May be the next one would have a better storyline & please for the love of god include some gadgets.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 9, 2008)

No one beats Sean Connery when it comes to the complete Bond. Brosnan did not have half the charm and persona as Connery.


----------



## iMav (Nov 9, 2008)

For some reason I can't watch those 80s movies now-a-days. They seem to old, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2008)

Untraceable - 7/10.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2008)

Daniel Craig is the best Bond yet IMO.

*V for Vendetta* - 10/10

Awesome movie. Can't describe it. Must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2008)

Death Race - 9/10. Awesome movie. Fully action packed & Jason Statham is a true action man. God I wish this would have hit the cinemas, I would have enjoyed it more than Bond.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^What about Natalie Martinez in Death Race .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 10, 2008)

11:14  8/10 a Satirical comedy movie. Must watch for few roaring laughs. My fav. 2 scenes were the first when the guy who's pissing outside a car window gets his circumcision and the second when the guy gets wasted while having sex in a cemetery.


----------



## iMav (Nov 10, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Death Race - 9/10. Awesome movie. Fully action packed & Jason Statham is a true action man. God I wish this would have hit the cinemas, I would have enjoyed it more than Bond.


It's out already :O Have seen it's posters at theaters. Will definitely catch this one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> 11:14  8/10 a Satirical comedy movie. Must watch for few roaring laughs. My fav. 2 scenes were the first when the guy who's pissing outside a car window gets his circumcision and the second when the guy gets wasted while having sex in a cemetery.



ROFL


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2008)

*Vantage Point* - 8/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^d00d... make this thread a sticky.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2008)

Doesn't matter. It will always remain on the first page.


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 10, 2008)

Hindi Movie reviews...

*Heroes*-7/10. Touching story and a good message.

*Fashion*-6/10. Some good scenes. Movie tad too long at 2:20 minutes.

*Golmaal 2*-5/10. Disappointed. Some laughs...but compared to 1st one, it's very poor.

GA


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^What about Natalie Martinez in Death Race .


Do I need to say anything?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

Quantum of Solace - 7/10... Pretty good action sequences and Craig fits well in action sequences..

BTW The DeathRace was such an old movie and i saw it few months back..I give 9/10...  I like the action sequences of Jason Statham....


----------



## a_medico (Nov 10, 2008)

*Fashion*- Good. But too long. Worth a watch. 

*Casino Royale* - Wanted to prime myself before watching QoS. I was a big fan of Brosnan as Bond. Now DC impresses too. Loved the dialogues, mostly romantic, which are sort of rare in Bond-movies.

But my fav:-

_James Bond: [after loosing his 10 million in the game, to the bartender] Vodka-martini. 
Bartender: Shaken or stirred? 
James Bond: Do I look like I give a damn?_



The defibrillator scene was a bit too much. Other than that, the movie was quite believable.

Eva Green was awesome. Wasn't Aishwarya Rai considered for the same role?


Might watch QoS in theatre....But I prefer to wait for the DVD though.

Next - *Eden Lake* and *Assembly*.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Fashion*- Good. But too long. Worth a watch.
> 
> *Casino Royale* - Wanted to prime myself before watching QoS. I was a big fan of Brosnan as Bond. Now DC impresses too. Loved the dialogues, mostly romantic, which are sort of rare in Bond-movies.
> 
> ...



If that is real.... then ROFLMAO


----------



## mahesh (Nov 10, 2008)

Wild Hogs .
i will give 10/10.


----------



## windchimes (Nov 10, 2008)

Watched Mamma Mia!  (Exclamation is part of the title)

This movie based on ABAA songs is pure fun.
According to me the highlight is Meryl Streep, ABBA Songs
and the the Greek Setting.   Meryl Streep steals this show. Nothing 
extraordinary here but pure fun. The song and dance was much better than
a Bolly movie.

I will give it a 7/10

Imdb link:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0795421/


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2008)

*Jack and Jill vs the World* - 6/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

Dead Space Downfall - 7/10. Gruesome prequel to the game & shows how exactly the Ishimura was got infected with these this alien life form & turned everyone on-board into Necromorphs.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

^^i need some time to get this one ;p


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 10, 2008)

If you're playing the game then it's a must have. It explains a great deal of stuff which you can find in the game through certain video & audio logs. This will pretty much give you a good idea what happened on the Ishimura before we actually reached it.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 11, 2008)

*Eden Lake* - Another gore movie. Effective but we have seen it all before. The babe was cool though.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

^^cant wait to see it, its got Kelly Reilly  the cutest seductress 

Buddy watch Les Poupees Ruses too and it's prequel, got the same gal and intelligent French humor


----------



## Pathik (Nov 11, 2008)

*How to lose friends and alienate people* - 7/10.


----------



## y2j826 (Nov 11, 2008)

QOS surely can watch at least twice, 7 out of 10 . . .


----------



## sam9s (Nov 11, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Death Race - 9/10. Awesome movie. Fully action packed & Jason Statham is a true action man. God I wish this would have hit the cinemas, I would have enjoyed it more than Bond.



Did you see it at home...is it released/going to release on Cinimas..???? BTW going QOS tomorrow....


----------



## hellknight (Nov 11, 2008)

The Bank Job 10/10
The Italian Job 9/10
The Exorcism of Emily Rose 9/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Did you see it at home...is it released/going to release on Cinimas..???? BTW going QOS tomorrow....


According to what Imav said earlier the movie has released. Ironically, I can't seem to find it's listing out here anywhere in Mumbai. 

Or did it release already & I overlooked it?


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 12, 2008)

*How to lose friends and alienate people* - 6.5/10. Some good laughs and Simon Pegg is cool.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> According to what Imav said earlier the movie has released. Ironically, I can't seem to find it's listing out here anywhere in Mumbai.
> 
> Or did it release already & I overlooked it?


The movie has not yet released in India.
Now its promos are coming in TV and tentative date is something on Nov(21or 22)


----------



## Pathik (Nov 12, 2008)

*Kung Fu Panda: Secrets of the Furious Five * - 7/10


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 12, 2008)

*The Hills Have Eyes* - 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Nov 12, 2008)

*Street Kings* - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Nov 12, 2008)

OK Watched QOS... First thing first... Daniel Craig KICKS ASS in action scenes, far batter than Brosnan. There is an eliment of ruthlessness in Daniels face when in tense action scenes that is what was seriously lacking in Brosnan's face. Brosnan had more charm and elegance (which is another trait Bond has to have which Daniel lacks) but AFA serious ruthless, emotionless killer with a brain is concerned Daniel Craig seriously outshines. QOS had a very much Borne Supremacy feel in it. I dont think the action was over the top, yes definitely more than CR but perfect as a stand alone movie with TOP NOTCH perfection. Plot could have been wee bit better and I think the climax was too subtle. Over all amazing movie 7.5/10 Definitely goes in my top 3 recent Bond movies.

1. Casino Royal
2. Golden Eye
3. Quantum of Solace

PS :: Yes I do miss some of the gadgets..... Specially the Bond Car that was a Trade Mark of Bond Movies.....


----------



## red_devil (Nov 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> *Kung Fu Panda: Secrets of the Furious Five * - 7/10



is that a sequel to the original Kung Fu Panda ??

watched  *Golmaal Returns ...* okish movie with some funny moments but a horrible climax 



Spoiler



the scenes where people alternatively want to hang themselves was so stupid


----------



## Pathik (Nov 12, 2008)

Yea. That's a short sequel. Po tells some students the secrets of the Furious Five.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^cant wait to see it, its got Kelly Reilly  the cutest seductress
> 
> Buddy watch Les Poupees Ruses too and it's prequel, got the same gal and intelligent French humor



Watched *The Russian dolls(Les Poupees Russes)*. Thank you for the awesome recommendation. It made my day. Loved it especially for 2 reasons.

- _Kelly Reilly_. I am her fan now.

- I was in St. Petersburg probably the same time when the movie was shot, considering its release year. Even the ads on the roads and boats were the same! I am acquainted with almost every street, spot, river, canal shown in the movie. Quite a nostalgia! Can't get over it 

(Other Russian movie which gave me a similar feel  - *Piter FM*)

Thanks again.

p.s - By the way, The Russian Dolls are called _Matryoska_ in Russian. Something like this:-

```
*www.stpetersburger.com/oview_img/matryoshkas-dolls.jpg
```

Its a single doll. When you open it, theres one more in it and so on. It justifies the movie title considering its script


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

^^there is one more part of this movie, its a prequel. I am yet to watch it.

Chemistry between Wendy (KR) amd Xavier was amusingly funny. And that El Fudge One Fudge Score in background gave it another +. I was grinning cunningly throughout the ride.

If you liked it then do watch 101 Reykjavik, its set in iceland and revolves around another footloose like Xavier with same sense of humor combined with some great background score.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ Already watched *101 Reykjavik*. Loved it. I think I posted my views too. Long back. Not sure. Nothing kind of nothing. 

I will be watching the prequel to *The Russian Dolls* now, but I really don't expect much. I have a feeling it would same as watching *Before Sunrise* AFTER watching *Before Sunset*.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 13, 2008)

T, Medico, I wanna jump to Korean cinema now, what movies should I start with. 
Both of you, recommend me your top 10.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ I was introduced to korean movies in this thread itself. Most were recommended by T159. You might want to begin with *Marathon, The Classic, A moment to remember, My sassy girl* before jumping to some complicated movies 

Few more will be recommended by T himself.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 13, 2008)

K. Thanks. BTW, 

*A Clockwork Orange* - 8/10.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> T, Medico, I wanna jump to Korean cinema now, what movies should I start with.
> Both of you, recommend me your top 10.



To the medico list I will add my fav....some really worth korean stuff...

Not in any particular order...

*1. A Tale of two sisters
2. OldBoy
3. JailBreakers
4. Sympathy for Vengeance
5. Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
6. Shiri
7. Memories of Murder
8. Brotherhood of war
9. Assembly*

========

Some not so worth that can be given a try

*1. Battle Royal (GRAPHIC)
2. Ichi the Killer (EXTREMELY GRAPHIC) (its a Jap movie though)*

Non korean that have its essence..

*Memoirs of a Geisha* ..... A must try


----------



## Pathik (Nov 13, 2008)

^ K. Thanks. Any korean horror movies? I have seen shutter.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Nothing kind of nothing.



That has to be the best dialog in whole movie 



Pathik said:


> ^ K. Thanks. Any korean horror movies? I have seen shutter.


well if you really want to dive in then here is a compilation from me which I update at leisure 

*visio159.com/movies/

Just see the first two links about must watch Korean movies. You will get  a basic idea of what you will be going to watch.

a_medico and sam9s has already told you abt some of the best ones.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2008)

*Carrie(1976)  7/10*

I was told its legend of its time, I guess it was


----------



## Pathik (Nov 13, 2008)

King Julian is back. 

*Madagascar 2 : Escape 2 Africa* - 9/10


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2008)

Tropic Thunder - 7.5/10


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 14, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ K. Thanks. Any korean horror movies? I have seen shutter.



Shutter is Thai.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 14, 2008)

Dark Knight Dvdrip out. 

Fred Claus-6/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2008)

Waiting for it's Blu-Ray release. This movie deserves a Blu-Ray watch. 

Saw EMI. Totally average.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2008)

Untraceable - 7/10


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 14, 2008)

Watched 007QOS.
And i still don't understand why 007 has to sleep with all the agent girls he meets.Well he tends to.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ He is got that irresistable charm... , which he Inevitably has to use to get what he wants, and deal with the guilt too.....


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 14, 2008)

*Fashion* - 6.5 / 10

Before watching Fashion, I thought I would at least give it 8 / 10. But it  turned out that many aspects have been left off or not fully given justice. It  showed reality but as it was nearing its end, it started becoming a typical  hindi movie. Rise-Fall-Realization would be enough... but they showed  Rise-Fall-Realization-Again Rise which although is a layout which Indians love,  but it has a fair amount of unrealistic attitude here... I mean its Madhur  Bhandarkar film we are talking here... And not about films like Kuch Kuch Hota  Hai, Kabhi Khushi Kabhie Gham, etc which never fails to show the 'goody goody  ending'.. I dont know why is it so necessary to show a happy ending..? Well,  Fashion was not a bad movie either but it would definitely would have been  better.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Watched 007QOS.
> And i still don't understand why 007 has to sleep with all the agent girls he meets.Well he tends to.


It's tradition my dear friend. Passed on from the first Bond, every person who pledge their legions to become a successful  Bond, need to/must sleep with hot colleagues.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 14, 2008)

*Traitor* - 8/10


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2008)

@Harvik780 if the only girl you fell in love with backstabs you, and then you go and find a bride who gets killed on your wedding day by an evil villian, you are bound to stay a philandering bachelor


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 15, 2008)

Burn After Reading - 8.5/10


----------



## skippednote (Nov 15, 2008)

The Godfather- Trilogy.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2008)

Crazy Eights 6.5/10

Psycho-serial killer-ghost
Creepy sometimes but later it was monotonous, same sound effects and visuals. rather initial 45 mis was quite engazing. 

Watchable for once.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 15, 2008)

*Intolerable Cruelty* - 8/10


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2008)

Midnight Run ( 1988 )  awesome movie - 9/10 awesome acting by De Niro and Charles Gordin


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

SAW 5 -> 9/10

The games, have just began  .


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 15, 2008)

Max Payne - 5.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> SAW 5 -> 9/10
> 
> The games, have just began  .


Is it so???
Is d intelligence part back??

R u SAW continuer or this is ur first?? (No offence, not seen SAW5 yet, waiting 4 DVDRip)


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

lol@ Max Payne


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Is it so???
> Is d intelligence part back??
> 
> R u SAW continuer or this is ur first?? (No offence, not seen SAW5 yet, waiting 4 DVDRip)



I am a SAW fan. Awesome series. And yep, the intelligence part is back .



T159 said:


> lol@ Max Payne



The movie promised a lot.  But phailed.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 16, 2008)

You SAW fans are something else, I mean I saw the first part and found it too much.
I don't mind gore in action movies or horror movies but  the careful sadistic decapitations are just too much.
Speaking of gore how many of you have seen Evil Dead series they were almost comedic with the gore stuff.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

*Eden Lake*

Ending says "fcuk you". Pretty sad.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2008)

Burn after reading - 7.5/10


----------



## Pathik (Nov 16, 2008)

The Departed - 9/10


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2008)

^^ Thats one of "THE" best movies I have seen , also Infernal Affairs is much better that The Departed. both get 10/10 from me 

Has any one seen Short Circuit and Short Circuit 2 ? its a very old movie , watched it when I was a kid  , BTW Wall-E is inspired from the robot (Number Five/Johnny Five) which is the lead in these movies


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> You SAW fans are something else, I mean I saw the first part and found it too much.
> I don't mind gore in action movies or horror movies but  the careful sadistic decapitations are just too much.
> Speaking of gore how many of you have seen Evil Dead series they were almost comedic with the gore stuff.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice answers u got there.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2008)

*Kate and Leopold 8/10
*This movie is amazing.
Acting, dialogs, OSD everything.

Recommended to everyone who loves good movie.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2008)

*A Clockwork Orange*- 9/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 17, 2008)

*digg.com/movies/1_000_films_to_see_before_you_die

i think we'll die before completing 1000 above movies..anyway its a old dig


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2008)

Madagascar : Escape 2 Africa - 9/10. Better than the original one. King Julian is back with a bang & the penguins are hilarious as ever. The only thing I hated was that they remixed the "I like to move it" tune. Apart from that it's a must watch movie.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 17, 2008)

Charan said:


> Midnight Run ( 1988 )  awesome movie - 9/10 awesome acting by De Niro and Charles Gordin



Yes I remember this movie I saw thisw when I was a kid........Isnt it that movie where Niro and charles keep on running with handcuffs in connection to some money and in the end...


********SUPER DUPER SPOILER*******


Charles has the money tagged to himself all the way along in the ultimate chase...


********SUPER DUPER SPOILER*******



uchiha_madara said:


> You SAW fans are something else, I mean I saw the first part and found it too much.
> I don't mind gore in action movies or horror movies but  the careful sadistic decapitations are just too much.
> Speaking of gore how many of you have seen Evil Dead series they were almost comedic with the gore stuff.



U wanna enjoy some comic gore infact hilarios gore......

watch *BRAIN DEAD by directer Peter Jackson*



gopi_vbboy said:


> *digg.com/movies/1_000_films_to_see_before_you_die
> 
> i think we'll die before completing 1000 above movies..anyway its a old dig



I have completed 1000 movies, not the above 1000 though....
And I have a track of every movie I have seen...


----------



## dissel (Nov 17, 2008)

I want to thank those fellow member/s who recommends "*Inside I am Dancing*" ..... a really beautiful movie,

& thanks for '*REC*'....watch the same things many times but not like this way....I mean the style.

Any other REC type movie ? Plz let us know......

Thank you all.........


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Yes I remember this movie I saw thisw when I was a kid........Isnt it that movie where Niro and charles keep on running with handcuffs in connection to some money and in the end...


Yep its the same movie, De niro is a bounty hunter , his duty is to catch criminals and hand them over to police for reward. Charles how ever has money on his head from the Drug mafia, the movie is very refreshing. The scene at the bar when de niro does the litmus test is hillarious


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 17, 2008)

*Max Payne*-5/10. Yawn....boring.

*Wild at Heart*-6/10. Was bored...but few minutes of Dafoe were great.

*Eden Lake*-7/10. Nice thriller...ending was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 17, 2008)

Currently watching Haute Tension and will follow that with Saw 5. Ratings pending


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 17, 2008)

"Wednesday" should be the one to watch in recent times...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 17, 2008)

dissel said:


> I want to thank those fellow member/s who recommends "*Inside I am Dancing*" ..... a really beautiful movie,
> 
> & thanks for '*REC*'....watch the same things many times but not like this way....I mean the style.
> 
> ...



Inside I am dancing was awsome........ I am not sure if you saw undere my recomendation but it you liked it you should then try.. *The Sea Inside*

REC also I recommended, there r lots of other movies like REC but none comes close to REC......

*Blair Witch Project
Cloverfield
Diary of the Dead
Quarantine (Hollywood remake of REC)*

to name a few........ 

Blair Witch Project is Good........
CloverField is also watchable
Rest are just avg


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 17, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> *Kate and Leopold 8/10
> *This movie is amazing.
> Acting, dialogs, OSD everything.
> 
> Recommended to everyone who loves good movie.



+1

The Man with the Glden Gun (James Bond 007 ): 6/10 (If u watch first time in 21 century   )



Pathik said:


> *Traitor* - 8/10



Fantastic Movie


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Inside I am dancing was awsome........ I am not sure if you saw undere my recomendation but it you liked it you should then try.. *The Sea Inside*
> 
> REC also I recommended, there r lots of other movies like REC but none comes close to REC......
> 
> ...



Cloverfield is a decent movie .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 17, 2008)

Cloverfield Ah! the movie reminded me of GoW, I thought it was GoW's movie prequel


----------



## a_medico (Nov 18, 2008)

*The Spanish Apartment* - Prequel to _The Russian Dolls_, turned out to be awesome. Maybe cause I had least expectations. But it certainly deserves a look. Also watch out for the wonderful track during the opening credits.

*Three...Extremes*-3 short stories in a single horror movie by the directors from Korea, Japan and Honk-Kong. The second one_(Dumplings)_ was too hard to 'digest' loll... Weird stories but awesome direction.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

Can anyone suggest me a movie that is a combination of many short stories?? No bolly please. Any language will do.


----------



## y2j826 (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Can anyone suggest me a movie that is a combination of many short stories?? No bolly please. Any language will do.


 
watch SCARY MOVIE editions, combinations of many short stories not in real but you can laugh lot while seeing them . . .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

Umm..i was talking about a more meaningful set of movies. More like dus kahaaniyaan as in bollywood.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 18, 2008)

dunno why i did not like the departed all that much gets a 6.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Umm..i was talking about a more meaningful set of movies. More like dus kahaaniyaan as in bollywood.


I think *love actually* can satisfy u, and *vantage point*.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Can anyone suggest me a movie that is a combination of many short stories?? No bolly please. Any language will do.


Try a movie called "Ten", its a collection of 10 stories each reflecting modern day approach to one of the 10 commandment.  I give it 7.5/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 18, 2008)

god father i and ii (10/10).........don  feel like watching part iii as micheal caleone dies...a bit sad though

-requiem for a dream-10/10
-illusionist-9/10
-bourne series (11/10 for action i love it)
-matrix series (first one is my all time fav....third one sux)
-shawshank redemption--hope is good-10/10
-persuit of hapiness-9/10

-untraceable-8/10
-poc series-9.5
-juno-8/10
.... n i don remember more...will post later


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> -matrix series (first one is my all time fav....third one sux)



oh please!!!!! Give me a break... .....it atleast did not suck...no way.....just because it did not show Neo kicking ass most of the time as would most of the typical bollwood people wanted does not make the movie less worth, I think the 3rd installment was aptly created and correctly shifted the focus on survival of zen and ended the perfect way as it should have been.

The shear magnitude of the movie and the techno battle it showed still sends shivers down my spine.........Matrix Trilogy is the mother of all movies ever created in hollywood, in terms of its magnitude, thoroghly thought provoking concept and script, GFX, special effects, sound....god damm every department............


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2008)

sam9s said:


> oh please!!!!! Give me a break... .....it atleast did not suck...no way.....just because it did not show Neo kicking ass most of the time as would most of the typical bollwood people wanted does not make the movie less worth, I think the 3rd installment was aptly created and correctly shifted the focus on survival of zen and ended the perfect way as it should have been.
> 
> The shear magnitude of the movie and the techno battle it showed still sends shivers down my spine.........Matrix Trilogy is the mother of all movies ever created in hollywood, in terms of its magnitude, thoroghly thought provoking concept and script, GFX, special effects, sound....god damm every department............


Agreed, agreed, agreed.......can't agree much more than dat........oh no, I can.....Agreed, agreed.......

MAtrix FTW....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

Seraphim Falls 8/10
Good acting by Liam Neeson and Pierce Brosnan. The visual landscapes are just breath taking.


----------



## eggman (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Can anyone suggest me a movie that is a combination of many short stories?? No bolly please. Any language will do.



The AIr I breath...

Once watchable


----------



## Pathik (Nov 18, 2008)

*Max Payne* - 6/10

Ruined the story.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

sam9s said:


> oh please!!!!! Give me a break... .....it atleast did not suck...no way.....just because it did not show Neo kicking ass most of the time as would most of the typical bollwood people wanted does not make the movie less worth, I think the 3rd installment was aptly created and correctly shifted the focus on survival of zen and ended the perfect way as it should have been.
> 
> The shear magnitude of the movie and the techno battle it showed still sends shivers down my spine.........Matrix Trilogy is the mother of all movies ever created in hollywood, in terms of its magnitude, thoroghly thought provoking concept and script, GFX, special effects, sound....god damm every department............



I second you. I was going to watch Reloaded and I saw this post .


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Umm..i was talking about a more meaningful set of movies. More like dus kahaaniyaan as in bollywood.



*Crash, Babel* are all in the league of short different stories kint togerher...
I think a movie call *Nines* is also somewhat like that....though Nine I have not seen yet...its in my list


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Umm..i was talking about a more meaningful set of movies. More like dus kahaaniyaan as in bollywood.


Sad movie, its woven seamless and every piece gets together fluidly leaving you with a sad after taste as the name implies 



a_medico said:


> *The Spanish Apartment* - Prequel to _The Russian Dolls_, turned out to be awesome. Maybe cause I had least expectations. But it certainly deserves a look. Also watch out for the wonderful track during the opening credits.
> 
> *Three...Extremes*-3 short stories in a single horror movie by the directors from Korea, Japan and Honk-Kong. The second one_(Dumplings)_ was too hard to 'digest' loll... Weird stories but awesome direction.


Oh man only if I had faster connection, The Spanish Apartment seems darn good flick. Is it similar to the sequel and what about Wendy 

I kinda liked *Box* in the Three...Extremes. Dumplings has a full release too, with additional scenes. *Cut *was a realy psycho masterpiece, lynchian style


----------



## a_medico (Nov 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> Is it similar to the sequel



Not really. Its more about student life. How people from different country share an apartment.



> and what about Wendy



Wendy is cute as expected. But I prefer her in 2007 than in 2002 



> I kinda liked *Box* in the Three...Extremes. Dumplings has a full release too, with additional scenes. *Cut *was a realy psycho masterpiece, lynchian style



Box was good. 
Dumplings was scary, gore, repulsive as well as interesting.
Cut was amazing. Loved the dance part! It was totally out of the blue.

p.s. - Please check your pm regarding The Spanish Apt. OST.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 19, 2008)

Golmaal Returns. May not be great but good time pass! I'm sure many people out here will not like this movie.


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 19, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Can anyone suggest me a movie that is a combination of many short stories?? No bolly please. Any language will do.



Intermission, hollywood but irish plot, fookin wicked.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2008)

Watched Haute Tension a couple of days ago and it was damn wicked movie. I have to confess i didnt understood the the ending. T159 help me here!  8/10 and that too for the violence and tension bulid-up.

Saw 5 was a little disappointing and seems just made to keep this franchise alive for the 6th part. The plot was too linear and predictable and the acting was way below par (Jigsaw was good as always) but the detective cannot match the performance of Amanda in the previous ones. 6/10 from me. 

Did someone just mentioned Golmaal Returns? Plz brother spare this thread!! (j/k).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Did someone just mentioned Golmaal Returns? Plz brother spare this thread!! (j/k).


No kidding. Spare this thread from that pile of crap.


----------



## eggman (Nov 19, 2008)

*Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain, Le* - 9.5/10
This is the best comedy-drama I've ever seen!!! The cinemaphotography is amazing too..... MUST WATCH!!!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> No kidding. Spare this thread from that pile of crap.



Are you with me or kicking me?


----------



## eggman (Nov 19, 2008)

*Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain, Le* - 9.5/10
This is the best comedy-drama I've ever seen!!! The cinemaphotography is amazing too..... MUST WATCH!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Are you with me or kicking me?


With you dude.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2008)

*Henry Poole Is Here ?/10

*The "?" mark doesn't denote that should not get a rating, but I'm really confused what rating should I give.....I couldn't get d movie.......may be *5 *from me.

The movie length is 1Hr 38 min but it seemed like ages while watching, it might be be the slowest movie ever made.

Guys, do watch it and tell me what message this movie want to convey?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ i think u forgot to see *www.imdb.com/title/tt1029120/ after the movie


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2008)

I've gone through IMDB b4 watching the movie. 
The genre is written as "Comedy/Drama"....but the supposed to be comic scenes are not funny, they are accidentally seemed to be serious to me.

AND, no way, not in the remotest way the movie is a "Comedy".
Its a very serious(?) and SLOW movie.

Finished it in 2 days.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2008)

watched GolMaal Returns .. no comments


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

eggman said:


> *Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain, Le* - 9.5/10
> This is the best comedy-drama I've ever seen!!! The cinemaphotography is amazing too..... MUST WATCH!!!



it has that feel good feeling even after the movie ends which makes your day 

That photograph book was a sweet mystery 

Audrey Tautou   is cute. If you liked this movie then do watch another movie by same director "*A Very Long Engagement*". It's  intelligent and the ending is way better than Amelie, at times it's shows brutality of war too. And last but not leat, it has Audrey Tautou 



rahimveron said:


> Watched Haute Tension a couple of days ago and it was damn wicked movie. I have to confess i didnt understood the the ending. T159 help me here!  8/10 and that too for the violence and tension bulid-up.


****SPOILERS****

The whole movie is told from the POV of an unreliable narrator, the girl who is in psychiatric ward. So what you see is not what actually have happened and in the same way.
The girl was kind of lesbian and wanted to have her friend but then when she knows that her friend is actually dating a male, she kind of loses her sanity.
*****SPOILERS END******


----------



## eggman (Nov 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> A Very Long Engagement



Next on my List!!!!!!!


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 20, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I've gone through IMDB b4 watching the movie.
> The genre is written as "Comedy/Drama"....but the supposed to be comic scenes are not funny, they are accidentally seemed to be serious to me.
> 
> AND, no way, not in the remotest way the movie is a "Comedy".
> ...



LOL...same happened with me while watching 'Wild at Heart'.

*Dog Soldiers* Nice British horror and witty dialogues ("Thanks, mate" kind of). 7/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 20, 2008)

@PlasmaSnake:





> Seraphim Falls 8/10
> Good acting by Liam Neeson and Pierce Brosnan. The visual landscapes are just breath taking.


"The visual landscapes are just breath taking", totally agree.
Wish our movie industry tried new genres and made period movies like these and not the Devdas(dance competition) kind of suckfests.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 20, 2008)

How is "Hard Candy"?


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

^^brutal  ever saw grinding nuts


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^brutal  ever saw grinding nuts



I couldn't understand what you said..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

My type of movie !


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

^^watch it if you are ready for some mental torture and serious thinking. Its sadistic.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

lol sadistic. I am going to watch Dead Space Downfall right now. Any quick word on how it is ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ally says its good and sets the atmosphere for the game events.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^20mins and I am liking it. Lolz this is the first anime I have seen which has swearing.

Dead Space Downfall -> 8/10

Makes a good watch even if you haven't played or are not planning to play the game.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Did someone just mentioned Golmaal Returns? Plz brother spare this thread!! (j/k).


Dude Even I'm not big fan of these kind of movies. But I felt second part of the movie was OK. If it really is out of taste for many of the folks here, then I'm Sorry.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rule number one* - Mandarin horror. More on the lines of *Fallen*. Worth a look. Few good scary moments with usual twists etc.


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Duchess*-7/10. Good movie if you like historical dramas.


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 22, 2008)

i recommend "the illusionist" edward norton in a very good role in a superb film

also watch memento the movie on which ghajini is supposedly based on and also director og this film is the great christopher nolan of batman fame.

another good comedy is hot fuzz with simon pegg as hero.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2008)

Came across an interesting post somewhere on the net :-



> I humbly consider myself an expert on the topic.
> 
> So here is my "starters kit":
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

^^treasure 
And Kim Ki Duk's movies are always interesting.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

Just saw Madagascar:Escape 2 Africa
7.5/10
Nothing khaas. But nice timepass


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

*Muoi* Its a pretty decent Korean Horror, until the end is shown. There are many hair raising spooky moments though. But once you know what it is at the end it kinda fades away.

Any way some fine acting by Cha Ye Ryeon, this gal knows acting well


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 24, 2008)

*The House Bunny*-Decent comedy...may be targeted towards female audience. Anna Faris's (The Scary Movie girl) transformation to a Bunny was amazing. I give it 6/10.

*Priceless/Hors de Prix (French)*- Somebody suggested this and it was really worth. Sweet,romantic comedy. It gets 8/10 from me.

*The Nest*-Another French movie. Good,tense thriller. Recommended. 7/10.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2008)

*Outsourced* - 6/10

A decent movie about a man who's company outsources the CC dept to an Indian small company and is sent to take care of the training. Its good comic movie but The reason I give 6/10 is because it focuses less on outsourced business an more on how the protagonist faces situations in India (which are pretty common for we people) It does it pretty comically but quite a few things were exaggerated (specially the terrible situation of the company to whom the business was outsourced). Otherwise a cute movie which would definately give you giggles here n there...


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Nov 24, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Rule number one* - Mandarin horror. More on the lines of *Fallen*. Worth a look. Few good scary moments with usual twists etc.



can u specify the year? there are 2 movies, one in 2005 and another in '08


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2008)

sam9s said:


> *Outsourced* - 6/10
> 
> A decent movie about a man who's company outsources the CC dept to an Indian small company and is sent to take care of the training. Its good comic movie but The reason I give 6/10 is because it focuses less on outsourced business an more on how the protagonist faces situations in India (which are pretty common for we people) It does it pretty comically but quite a few things were exaggerated (specially the terrible situation of the company to whom the business was outsourced). Otherwise a cute movie which would definately give you giggles here n there...


Had seen this movie last year. Laughed my ass off on some of the scenes. Pretty decent I would say but could have been better.

Last movie(s) I saw:
The Ruins - 7/10
Night of The Demons - 3/10 
College - 7/10


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 25, 2008)

The World's Fastest Indian - 2005's movie but nonetheless splendid!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 25, 2008)

Pineapple Express.. , excellent acting by james franco, nice entertainer .. 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Nov 26, 2008)

> Outsourced


- Watched it last year. I recall 'using left hand' scene was hilarious.



> Rule number one


- 2008 movie I was refering to.

*Welcome to sajjanpur* - Neat movie. Fun to watch. Didnt expect it to be good.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2008)

a_medico said:


> -
> *Welcome to sajjanpur* - Neat movie. Fun to watch. Didnt expect it to be good.


I would agree with you on this!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 26, 2008)

*Death Race -8/10*
Watch it for the awesome action scenes and the best Jason Statham  

Movie rocks !


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 26, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> *Death Race -8/10*
> Watch it for the awesome action scenes and the best Jason Statham
> 
> Movie rocks !



Jason S is cool...Transporter 3 will release tomorrow (not in India, though).


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Jason S is cool...Transporter 3 will release tomorrow (not in India, though).


Yes, releasing in India on 5th Dec, saw ad on BombayTimes.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 26, 2008)

Ghostbusters 1,2- 6.5/10 

 A bit sluggish, but the graphics is still better than what bollywood has to offer now.


----------



## pushkar (Nov 27, 2008)

Se7en - 7.5/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Saw 5 - 7/10.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 27, 2008)

saw The blair witch project

3/5 too bad it wasnt real


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

The Spanish Apartment  It was as good as The Russian Dolls


----------



## a_medico (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ Indeed it was.

Watched *The Kingdom*, coincidentally just one day before the Mumbai attacks. And hell, there are so many similarities! Watched it second time after six mons. Loved the movie.


----------



## eggman (Nov 28, 2008)

*UNITED 93*- Very depressing and gripping!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

^yeah. United 93 was good.

btw, me watched Phoonk yesterday . NO COMMENTS.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2008)

Can someone suggest me a really good english movie? Genre doesn't matter! It's been sometime since I watched a good English movie.


----------



## Bandu (Nov 28, 2008)

^Try and see if you can get your hands on Flushed Away. I watched it yesterday. Excellent movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Welcome to Sajjanpur 9/10
*
Gr8 movie with a message, neat, simple, if applied head complex, all movie lovers are requested to watch it. U won't regret.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

^^nice movie !


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey T, can you name some Korean horrors for me ? And they should genuinely scare me...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2008)

*Untamed Heart-9/10*


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2008)

Just saw a movie called Daltry Calhoun... has that Knoxville guy from jackass in the lead, really great.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw *Futurama Bender's Big Score*
8/10
Gives a glimpse of what will happen when spammers attack.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

*Dasvidaniya* - Nice movie, some moments are precious.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 29, 2008)

*The Dark Knight* crystal clear Bluray is out guys!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2008)

*A Walk To remember 8/10

*Cute and very nice movie.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 30, 2008)

*Oye Lucky, Lucky Oye*- Quite funny in bits. Worth a watch. Might not appeal to those who cannot comprehend the lingo.


----------



## eggman (Nov 30, 2008)

*THE FLY*(1986): A must watch fo sci-fi lovers!!! Very interesting and creepy at the same time!!!

IMDB:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0091064/maindetails


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

^^yeah its kinda The Thinf like  Liked the moment where his girlfriend bid him last goodbye. Poor soul :/



a_medico said:


> *Oye Lucky, Lucky Oye*- Quite funny in bits. Worth a watch. Might not appeal to those who cannot comprehend the lingo.


saw it today in theatre, just time pass nothing new. But Abhay Deol's acting is decent  I like *1:40 Ki Last Local* More.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> *THE FLY*(1986): A must watch fo sci-fi lovers!!! Very interesting and creepy at the same time!!!
> 
> IMDB:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0091064/maindetails


I've seen both the parts of it, and its most bogus film...concept is good, but a FILM can't be made of a concept, it needs a story...and oh my...oh my wat a bullsh1t make-up...
felt like vomiting leave even getting fear or tensed...yack..

AND, on recommendation of some members of this forum, I've just survived the movie "Gunda", yes it the one with Mithunda
Guys, its an epic, its a milestone, it has everything...2 rape scenes, lots of villains, chase, betray, emotional blackmail, animal helping etc, i mean everything that can be imagined.
But, I was not able to calculate one thing, at some time, our villains came to kill Mithunda. They came by at least 25 taxis, but only 5 people came down from it. My question is where were the other people, how 25 taxis were driven by 5 men


----------



## a_medico (Dec 1, 2008)

*Sorry Bhai* - Nice to see an offbeat movie from bollywood for a change. Chitrangda Singh was awesome in *Hazaron khwaishein aisi*. In Sorry Bhai she is good. The intimate scene in the cloth store looks misplaced. 

ps - both the movies released this week, *Sorry Bhai* and *Lucky oye* were good. They might get eclipsed by the recent happenings in mumbai. Thats sad.

*Eagle Eye* - Passable. Will Smith starrer *Enemy of the state* based on the similar theme way back in 1995(or 96,97 maybe) was way better.


----------



## eggman (Dec 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I've seen both the parts of it, and its most bogus film...concept is good, but a FILM can't be made of a concept, it needs a story...and oh my...oh my wat a bullsh1t make-up...
> felt like vomiting leave even getting fear or tensed...yack..



Lol dude....That's the purpose of a *sci-fi* film....You get to a film out of a  concept not yet possible....

And make-up was good considering it is 22 yrs old.....hell, it even won Oscar for Best Makeup....
anyway, that's just me........everyone has a different taste


Anyway....here is the must watch video for all _Eraserhead _or _ARTSY_ film lovers....       *www.myspace.com/watchimdead


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> *THE FLY*(1986): A must watch fo sci-fi lovers!!! Very interesting and creepy at the same time!!!
> 
> IMDB:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0091064/maindetails



Yeah, The Fly is a great film (my favorite scene is the bit where she gives birth to a larva). It had a horrible sequel though. 

If you liked the fly, check out The Thing. Another creepy film, with the same body-breaking-down-in-graphic-ways theme.

And for those who liked the look of Joker in the Dark Knight, check out The Crow.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^
The Thing is arguably the best thing I have ever seen, and the ending is simply awesome  Leaves you for an open discussion.

The Crow (Bruce Lee's son is protagonist) is good but couldn't found it exceptionally good. Though some scenes were decent.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Sorry Bhai* - Nice to see an offbeat movie from bollywood for a change. Chitrangda Singh was awesome in *Hazaron khwaishein aisi*. In Sorry Bhai she is good. The intimate scene in the cloth store looks misplaced.


But at least this film is not worth spending 150 bucks  
and ya at least that cloth store scene was some saving grace


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 1, 2008)

Batman Gotham Knight(animated) is just AWESOME,IMO(10/10).


----------



## a_medico (Dec 2, 2008)

*The Beach* - Its Danny Boyle again and I am his fan now. Dicaprio's narration had Edward Norton feel(from _Fight Club_). Do watch it if you want to see something different. Soundtrack was OK but the script was amazing. This movie was in my pending list since long time. Glad I saw it atlast!

ps-the babe was hot but sadly she didnt act in more english movies.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

*Freddy Vs Jason (2003)*

*Not for soft Heart ed

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/70/Freddy_vs._Jason_movie.jpg
*


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2008)

*Audition...................*WTH!!!T, u seemed to c a lot of "Different" movies...hmmm


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2008)

^kiri kiri kiri.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

Just back from Mamma Mia (yeah, I went to the theatre with my friends).. and it pretty much sucked.

-2/10. The story is OKish, and there are SOOO many boring songs that we all were sleeping. If you remove the songs from the movie, the remaining footage will hardly be 25mins .


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2008)

I miss this thread  , my late night movie days are all over


----------



## mrintech (Dec 3, 2008)

* Pineapple Express *

Great Action Comedy


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Once Upon A Time In High School *(Korean) - Its been a while since I watched something really good. This movie deserves some love  Watch it, recommended for Korean movie watchers. I got mine reason to enjoy life now  Of course it's not love.
*
Gunda* (Bollywood) - Lol...a must watch for Mithun Da fans (I was once). This movie was a milestone at the time of release. Still packs the punch and poetic dialogs will make you laugh. Though it do point out the flaws in us too.



rhitwick said:


> *Audition...................*WTH!!!T, u seemed to c a lot of "Different" movies...hmmm


Lol...thats another side of coin, I like to explore every corner (cautiously but do end up sometime with crap too). This movie is one of mine fav Korean psychological torture.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ Me too watched *Gunda* yesterday. But just till _Lamboo Aata[/] is killed by Bulla. I really feel his role should have been a bit more longer. He is the top performer in the movie. And mind you, its not easy to steal the limelight in a movie when Mithunda is around! So thats quite an achievement.

Next on the list :-
One upon a time in highschool 
Sympathy for lady vengeance_


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 3, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Just back from Mamma Mia (yeah, I went to the theatre with my friends).. and it pretty much sucked.
> 
> -2/10. The story is OKish, and there are SOOO many boring songs that we all were sleeping. If you remove the songs from the movie, the remaining footage will hardly be 25mins .



It is a Musical, so I think it's a case of expectation mismatch. 



a_medico said:


> ^^^ Me too watched *Gunda* yesterday. But just till _Lamboo Aata[/] is killed by Bulla. I really feel his role should have been a bit more longer. He is the top performer in the movie. And mind you, its not easy to steal the limelight in a movie when Mithunda is around! So thats quite an achievement.
> 
> Next on the list :-
> One upon a time in highschool
> Sympathy for lady vengeance_


_

If you like Gunda, you would also like Deshdrohi. _


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2008)

my best friend's girl:6\10,I like kate hudson,


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys, thos who have survived *Gunda*, plz explain my confusion, I've already posted it in the first post of this page,
Again posting here,


> on recommendation of some members of this forum, I've just survived the movie "Gunda", yes it the one with Mithunda
> Guys, its an epic, its a milestone, it has everything...2 rape scenes, lots of villains, chase, betray, emotional blackmail, animal helping etc, i mean everything that can be imagined.
> *But, I was not able to calculate one thing, at some time, our villains came to kill Mithunda. They came by at least 25 taxis, but only 5 people came down from it. My question is where were the other people, how 25 taxis were driven by 5 men*


----------



## a_medico (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ hehehe... the director went a bit out of budget. But did you notice, Mithunda uses a rocket-launcher to blow up an autorikshaw in the end scene!


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 3, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, thos who have survived *Gunda*, plz explain my confusion, I've already posted it in the first post of this page,
> Again posting here,



The guys driving taxis were not goons, they were just cabwallahs transporting the 5 bad guys to Mithunda.

With most of the Bollywood movies, one MUST leave the logic,judgement and brains behind. Just enjoy!


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## mrintech (Dec 3, 2008)

Yaar koi Solid Movie Batao *Wanted* Type


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 3, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Yaar koi Solid Movie Batao *Wanted* Type



*www.imdb.com/title/tt0465602/_Shoot_ '_Em Up_


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

Let me see what I got out of the bag this week:

Zack & Mirri make a Porno - 6/10. Started off good but end got clichéd to death.

My Best Friend's Girl - 7/10. A little better than the above as Dane Cook's spontaneous acting & humor just adds a zing to the film.

The Ruins - 8/10. I think I have mentioned this movie before but what the heck it's still pretty good thriller (slash) horror flick.

and then a lot of TV series but that's in another thread I guess.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 4, 2008)

*One upon a time in highschool* - Was cool as expected. Had _Jo jeeta wohi Sikandar_ touch to it. 

Definitely a movie which gives you a Deja Vu feel. Track during the end credits was cool. Will hunt for it.


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 4, 2008)

* Oye Lucky Lucky Oye *- 7.5/10. A dark comedy and dialogues are fun. May prove bit difficult who are not accustomed to the lingo used in North of India.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 4, 2008)

@A_medico, dude, uve seen "Sorry Bhai", is the story related to "Dan in Real Life"?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes..i realised that later after reading some times/rediff review. Even *Dan in real life* was fun.

*Oye Lucky* really must be one of the most entertaining movies to come out in recent times. As you said....lingo remains the main barrier.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2008)

A History of Violence - 9/10
Quantum of Solace - 8/10 
Taken - 9/10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2008)

*He was a quiet man 7/10 
*Acting was gr8. Concept :I'm confused. Dimag pe jor lagane se shayad kuch niklega.

T, if *U've *not recommended this movie earlier, its for u. Because u like intellectual movies and u may get this movie at one go.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

^^lol...is it some kind of trap ? 
I'm not into intellectual movies but avoids typical run_for_money kinda movies.

I will get it and watch it (looks interesting), currently going to watch *The Bow* by Kim Ki Duk. Will update this post later with a brief review.

*The Bow* - I knew already that it will be another good work by Kim Ki Duk. Music is as always mesmerizing, there is not much dialogs so it has a universal language as you can understand it with just the expressions and gestures of actors. Metaphorical and symbolic movie though compared to other works by same director it was a bit straight forward. You know it won't have the ending like you thought when it is directed by KKD. But I think I understood it and interpreted it well...albeit some things I missed were clarified in discussion board. I love this movie now ! 
If anyone plans to watch the movies by this director then start with *3 Iron* and *Spring,Summer,Fall,Winter ...and Spring.*


----------



## Pathik (Dec 5, 2008)

*The Usual Suspects* - 9/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 5, 2008)

The Transporter 3 looks nice. I got it. Will watch when I come back .


----------



## eggman (Dec 5, 2008)

*KOSLA KA GHOSLA* - Movies like this keeps my faith in Bollywood!!! 10/10 Watched it like 4-5 times. MUST WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm yet to see another realisitc entertainer from bollywood like this!!


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 5, 2008)

eggman said:


> *KOSLA KA GHOSLA* - Movies like this keeps my faith in Bollywood!!! 10/10 Watched it like 4-5 times. MUST WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm yet to see another realisitc entertainer from bollywood like this!!



Today, on 5th December five mid to low budget movies are getting released. I expect something good. BTW, check out Oye Lucky...by the same makers of Khosla...

GA


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lol...is it some kind of trap ?


No, not all. I've seen that mainly the movies u watch asks for brain involvement at a very large extent.

So, its for u. While watching it, I first thought I'm getting it but at the end it all messed up. "Why?" is still wondering in my mind.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 5, 2008)

Resident Evil : Degenration
Genre: Sci-Fi / Animation / Horror

Watching this movie right now.. (On 24th minute..). 

ITS A MUST WATCH!!!!

Animation = 10/10
Story = 10/10
VoiceOvers = 10 /10
Background Music = 10/10
Dialogues = 9/10.

Overall 9.9/10. Really Amazing!


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 6, 2008)

hey just check out these.............really gud....

cruel intentions 2- 8.5/10 (climax was just awesome).....dont go by the name 
stardust - 8/10 (magic is fun)
illusionist - 10/10 (a must watch......everything there is just perfect)
national lampoon 2 -van vilder the rise of taj  --7.5/10              (how can an indian bang the americans fertinity)

from my point of view movies r to b watched for fun n as stressbuster.........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2008)

pr.itdude said:


> national lampoon 2 -van vilder the rise of taj  --7.5/10              (how can an indian bang the americans fertinity)


Errr...It's British actually.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 6, 2008)

where is my post ?

open season  6/10
open season 2  5/10
Righteous Kill 7/10

Stargate  7/10
Stargate Ark Of Truth  7/10
Stargate Continuum  8/10


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 6, 2008)

my mistake........????
yup he is british but of indian origin.........!!
havn't u seen his father, mother........!!
are k farak padta hai...........enjoy yaar.......

hv u watched oye lucky.......!! really gud yaar.....!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ Oye Lucky??? Yuck..!! The movie sucked big time... (Tough these days 99% Indian movies sux!)...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ check south indian movies .. for example Happy Days in telugu , mungaru male in kannada. these movies are master pieces ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 7, 2008)

pr.itdude said:


> my mistake........????
> yup he is british but of indian origin.........!!


Dude I meant that movie's location. I guess I misinterpreted you statement "(how can an indian bang the americans fertinity)". Kal Penn is actually a American born actor. He is from a Gujarati family.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 7, 2008)

Planet Terror -7/10 
Expected it to be something at par with Sin City but was disappointed.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 7, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> ^^ Oye Lucky??? Yuck..!! The movie sucked big time... (Tough these days 99% Indian movies sux!)...



u might b right.........but everyone has his own tastes n preferences.........
and being an indian  i cant leave watching indian cinema.........
thats also true that im hardcore fan of hollywood cinema too........

Also, this muvee is a gud xmple of how a low budget muvee can do better than those "crores of budgets" kind muvee with gud performances all around.........and this is overshadowed by the mumbai attacks otherwise could be a big hit of the year.....

BTW, i give oye lucky,lucky oye - 8.5/10 ...........
people wat u say, who have watched this movie....


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 7, 2008)

Watched these movies recently:

_Traitor_ -7/10, decent movie abt an undercover ex-special forces explosives expert in a terrorist organization bound to attack US.

_Tropa de Elite_- 9/10, also known as _Elite Squad_, this Brazilian movie is about Rio de Janerio's Police Special Forces Unit. The movie is with english subtitiles. Action packed, with a narrative style treatment in between.
Must See

About Oye Lucky Lucky Oye, I would rate the movie is as 6/10. Sure the subject treatment is good as well as the acting, but the story gets slow and repetitive after a bit. You can watch if you have time to spare.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 7, 2008)

P.S. I Love You.. AWESOME movie  Loved it really a lot!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 7, 2008)

@ T, wat happened due? Did u see dat movie?

*Rocket Science 6/10*
Throughout the movie I waited to see something happen but, suddenly the movie ended!!!
This movie has some good performance and a good(?) topic. I like movie with moral boosting messages, it at first tries to do it but I didn't like (or understand) the end. It felt like incomplete.


----------



## windchimes (Dec 8, 2008)

*Dasvidaniya: 8.5/10 *

Really a rich experience. Do watch it guys. Sadly Wiki info says the movie won't recover its cost.

IMDB link : *www.imdb.com/title/tt1288638/
Wiki Link: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasvidaniya


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 8, 2008)

windchimes said:


> *Dasvidaniya: 8.5/10 *
> 
> Really a rich experience. Do watch it guys. Sadly Wiki info says the movie won't recover its cost.
> 
> ...



You said my word man... +1..

Dasvidaniya : 9/10

Really a must watch movie. Superb acting by Vinay Pathak. 
Makes you to think about our life..The way we live it..


----------



## a_medico (Dec 8, 2008)

*Love Phobia* - Another cute love story from korea. Worth a watch, cry, laugh.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2008)

hard_rock said:


> You said my word man... +1..
> 
> Dasvidaniya : 9/10
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 8, 2008)

das vidaniya -6/10

transporter3 - 8/10


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 8, 2008)

Sarkar Raj 6.6/10 awesome background score i must say


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 8, 2008)

*Secondhand Lions.!  8.5/10

*im surprised this thread ran so many pages without a single mention of this movie.! its an amazing movie that i've watched since a long time!! i just love the ranch type setting (like in "unfinished life")

shudnt miss this movie.!


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 8, 2008)

* A very long Engagement*-8/10. Beautiful romantic French movie featuring Audrey T.

*Sorry Bhai!*-6.5/10. Performances by Sharman Joshi and Chitrandha Singh are worth watching.

* Son of Rambow*-7/10. Good British comedy/drama about two kids and thier friendship. Worth a watch with subs, as British accent can be difficult to understand sometimes.

* The Strangers*-5/10. Disappointing ending and the spooky factor is lost after first 45 minutes.

* The Talented Mr.Ripley*-8.5/10. Good suspense/thriller. Matt Damon is fantastic. Best movie of the Weekend for me! 

GA


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 8, 2008)

There Will Be Blood - 4/5 if only it had a dramatic ending

The Shawshank Redemption 4.25/5 almost equal to forest gump but FG>TSR by say 0.1

btw why is that i see movies with 8+/10 so often in only 1 page!!!! we need some critics here.8+/10 movies dont end up without oscars let alone a nomination and here i see worthless movies say 6+/10 movies given a 8.xx WTF


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ The ratings are based on individual perspectives and their genre choices like action/comedy etc. What one may find as 8/10 material won't be 6/10 for another.

BTW, we watch movies for their entertainment factor not their oscar nominations or awards. 

Also, I find the 10pt scale better than 5pt one.


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 8, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> btw why is that i see movies with 8+/10 so often in only 1 page!!!! we need some critics here.8+/10 movies dont end up without oscars let alone a nomination and here i see worthless movies say 6+/10 movies given a 8.xx WTF



The thread is "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians" and so very opinion based. Somebody's trash might be my treasure. 

Also one can easily find 8+ rated movies on RT or IMDB, why bother about this thread.

GA


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL dumb people rate sh1t Bolly love stories 4/5 but they are like -4/5 for me. Everyone's opinion differ.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 8, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> *Sorry Bhai!*-6.5/10. Performances by Sharman Joshi and *Chitrandha Singh* are worth watching.



+1 to the movie, and chitrangada singh was really good, sharp looks combined with a hint of naughtiness.! her actin wasnt that good though.!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 9, 2008)

Open Season 2  -  5/10. Boring than the previous one.

Accepted  -  6/10. Funny movie about a kid starting a college to fool his parents.

Resident Evil : Degeneration  -  6/10. Animation is OK but the story is same old - virus gets released and our protagonists fight them while doing dumb actions and getting others killed.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 9, 2008)

Does any one feel like we should have a data base of movies with rating for this section?
It will be quite nice if we users prepare a list for ready reference. It will be like "Digit's 100 movie you shld see b4 u die )


----------



## eggman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nope...IMDB is for that!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 9, 2008)

Transporter 1,2,3  -5/10

Mindless action


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 9, 2008)

*Secondhand Lions.!! *

i know im posting it again, but i've just seen it again and i cant help but post it.! its the best a comedy/family drama.! i know it sounds like the same regular guy, seeing a movie and posting his comments( thats its the best, its very gud et al) but i insist u guys shud watch it.! It has a very good message thoroughout the movie.! dayuumn its just perfect.! this movie dint get an oscar, period.! it just goes on to prove that oscars are just a JOKE.!

i must say its an emotional drama, and those with no control over their tear sacs might give this a miss  

one word for the movie? naah, its just too good to sum it up in one word, so guys do watch it and post ur comments.!

a *definite 9/10*


----------



## RCuber (Dec 9, 2008)

I miss this thread  , my movie popcorn days are over


----------



## red_devil (Dec 9, 2008)

^ why ?? what happened ?

watched *Dostana* last night...5/10.
just an average movie


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2008)

DEath Race 8/10


----------



## eggman (Dec 9, 2008)

*Pan's Labyrinth*- Awesome Spanish film movie!!!!!!!!!If there's one movie you have to watch this week, this is the one!!!!!!! Hard to describe the beauty of this film!!!This is ONE OF THE BEST MOVIE Ever!!!


*Casino*- There is a reason why Michael Scorsese is considered to be one of the finest  director ever!!! This is one of them!! If you liked Goodfellas(and how can you not), then this is must watch!! Btw, Sharon Stone can actually act!!!

*Vertigo*- One Word: HITCHCOCK!!! This is his finest psychothriller and a great one!! Made my day!!!!!1

Rarely comes a film that actually blows your mind!!!  You think you would've missed something in life had you not watched that film.A few weeks back I saw one such film and I am recommending it again.

*A Clockwork Orange*

*images.barnesandnoble.com/images/13810000/13819114.JPG


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2008)

*Shiri* - Old thriller but still good one time watch, deals with the metaphorical perspective on N Korea and S Korea suspended war. 

*200 Pounds Beauty* - Ending was lame but nicely done movie. Somehow the literal conclusion derived makes it stupid.



rhitwick said:


> @ T, wat happened due? Did u see dat movie?


Nope, mine net was down. Dunno if it's stable now ;p

Will get it withing few weeks and tell you.



a_medico said:


> *Love Phobia* - Another cute love story from korea. Worth a watch, cry, laugh.


Yup the same Oldboy girl's acting was awesome + the same The Classic boy's acting was too awesome. Ending "Love is all about remembrance" is a heart warming one. Mystery Circles were sweet 

And the curse part was the main twist


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ why ?? what happened ?


work


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

Oye Lucky, Lucky Oye- 7/10 a good family movie giving laughs almost all the time.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 10, 2008)

i watched oye lucky looked promising in the 1st 20-30 mins then the story strayed out to god knows where,couldnt make anything of the movie

2/5


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Oye Lucky, Lucky Oye- 7/10 a good family movie giving laughs almost all the time.




Yeah even I have heard that its a good movie...yet to see it though.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 10, 2008)

Eggy ..I also became a big big fan of Stanley Kubrick after seeing A Clockwork Orange ..This film has really blown my mind  ....I am singing in the rain !


----------



## eggman (Dec 10, 2008)

^^yup!!! The last film that bowled me over like ACO was *FIGHT CLUB*. But that was long back!!! 

Viddy well, little brother. Viddy well.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 10, 2008)

I think this thread has outlived its purpose, and should be locked now, cmon! who has time to browse through 4000 odd posts. 

Last satday I decided to browse thorugh the thread and I ended up seeing same movies getting recommended again and again, Matrix series topped the list, 300 followed and like wise...Repetations and net speed tested patience and I gave up!

Let this thread be locked and made a sticky and lets have another movie thread genre wise.

So the movie I recommend is, Lock-up , starring Sly Stallone! 7/10


----------



## eggman (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ Are you crazy!!!

What about the latest movies!!!

Take for eg, I think it's only me who reccomended  A CLOCKWORK ORANGE once before(hence not in your list),and esumitkumar who once couldn't even sit through it b4, now is a big fan of A CLOCKWORK ORNAGE!!!

Or the only reason I am interested in Korean / Foreign films it because of T169 or a_medico foreign movie recc....

There is no reason to lock this thread!!!
Matter of faxt, it was locked once before (accidently) and a new thread was made quickly showing members' disappointed!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 10, 2008)

> Take for eg, I think it's only me who reccomended A CLOCKWORK ORANGE once before(hence not in your list),and esumitkumar who once couldn't even sit through it b4, now is a big fan of A CLOCKWORK ORNAGE!!!



++1.....
I owe one more to Eggy..the good the bad the ugly ....ultimate ! 

Eggy rocks !!


----------



## eggman (Dec 10, 2008)

^^lol........i'm so flattered!!! 
So flattered that I feel like an omlette!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2008)

eggman said:


> Or the only reason I am interested in Korean / Foreign films it because of *T169 *or a_medico foreign movie recc....



T169...hmmm, new version of T has launched in market eh??


----------



## eggman (Dec 10, 2008)

jo bhi number hai!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

T169 hahahahaha..


----------



## pushkar (Dec 11, 2008)

offtopic: Is there any way I can download the posts of this whole thread for offline viewing?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

^ dunno about that...

watched..
*Sorry Bhai* nice timepass movie.. *6.5/10*
*Dasvidaniya* good movie...*8/10* {rated wrt Bollywood Standards}


----------



## GameAddict (Dec 11, 2008)

pushkar said:


> offtopic: Is there any way I can download the posts of this whole thread for offline viewing?



I guess it can be done by Metaproducts Offline Explorer.

Create a project in it with Spidering depth of 1 and the following macro


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84916&page=*{:1..147}*

The Bold part would increment the page by 1, starting from page 1 to page 147 (the latest one). If you want to update, just change the macro to {:147..(whatever the latest page no. is)}.

GA


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2008)

*Event Horizon* - If you have played Dead Space then do watch this movie, or even if you have heard about LHC then also watch this one. First half is creepy and awesome though the second half turns into a typical hollywood end...lol.


----------



## pushkar (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Will try sometime later.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 12, 2008)

The Thing  7/10


----------



## trublu (Dec 12, 2008)

The Butterfly Effect-7/10.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 13, 2008)

*Rab ne Bana dee jodi - 8/10*

Amazing songs, superb acting by Shahrukh and beautiful Anushka 

Full paisa vasool film...Do watch !


----------



## y2j826 (Dec 13, 2008)

NATIONAL TREASURE is good movie too can watch it . . .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2008)

*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb* *9/10*

Its an awesome movie, a serious issue is depicted in a very light mode. Has good message and very good acting by artists. 
This is a timeless movie. In any time, any age it just fits well.
Kudos to the director.

*1920 (Hindi) 7.8/10*
Our horror movies have come to an age now. I saw this film today. Till 1.5 hrs I was thinking of an above 8 rating for it. It has suspense and there is no such moment u can guess what is going to be next.
It has all those good characteristics to be called a good horror masterpiece(at least Indian origin).
After 1.5 hrs when the move went to flashback mode it dragged a little, too much details in flashback destroyed the eerie environment that it had set earlier.

+Story(very neat), directing(superb), suspense, heroine is good at her job
-Songs(sigh), a bit lengthy, average acting by hero, glimpse of "Half Light"(tilted cross part), a few scenes from "Exorcist the beginning"

T159, u r an expert in horror genre, please provide ur comment on this.
Others, watch this movie; the try is appreciative.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2008)

^^1920 is good till that crap ending.
Infact its one of the best Indian horror movies, acting was well done by both leads. And yes it avoids some cliches in between but falls to the same at the end.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2008)

Rab ne Bana dee jodi
pathetic movie....both srk and anushka[or whoever] roles are dumb... wat da h*ll was goin on in the movie...he in disguise makes affair with his own wife, and finally asks to come with him...and wat wud a real girl do if she get to know that the one whom she loves is actually her own husband in disguise and she even planed to escape with him....

and everybody except her knew it was him, even the sardar at workshop...
and mainly how cum one have such changes....he was really a dumb fella, and in disguise hes started to act like a freak....how come he even know the charecter of a freak and act likewise, and even speak bold to her...he was even shivering to talk to her in his self form....
i expected much better from aditya chopra, who once was a gr8 director...evenif the theme of story was ok, it cudve been much much better...
its nowhere near ddlj and mohabatein...is he nuts these days? hes lost his creativity. im utterly disappointed.

only entertainment was anushka


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

Transporter 3 

6/10

Average story, decent action and nice acting. 

Nothing revolutionary but worth a watch.

Me going to watch Mirrors now .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2008)

*Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi 6/10*

First of all the movie could've been 30 mins shorter or 30mins longer more. Because somethings are not explained, so, either those scenes have to be deleted or those scenes have to be explained.

Shahrukh: Some typical shahrukh expressions are to be noticed, which none can redo but him.
Anushka: Not stunning beauty but very modest and descent beauty. Her eyes are very deep and lively. I think this might be the only reason she is casted for this role. AND LIPs and smile...main to...kaya bolu
Adi Chopra:This is YASH RAJ films, and for ages u guys have taken so many challenging themes(Silsila, KabhieKabhie,Darr,Chandni etc.) u don't need to prove anything so stop making crap films with superhit stars, that makes good business not good films.

Story: Average but with more polishing could have been much better. Character clashes b/w Raj and Suri could have been given more screen time than fcuking songs.

This story can be considered an answer or apology for those who have thrashed "Kabhie Alvida Na Kahena", u guys will love it. 
AND this movie will go good with college going people, those who r in love, just falling in love and preparing for it. 

@dominator U've mentioned Mohabbatein...hmmm its on top of my list(I'm a shahrukh fanboy but appreciate good movies and good acting) I can understand ur pain.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2008)

*He Was a Quiet Man* - lol...satire on the evolution of human  Previously it used to take less time for justice but now it's about years and years of hearings. World is a crazy place now 
*
A Man Who Was Superman* - satire on common people's numbness  I don't like superheroes movies but don't go by the literal meaning of title.

PS: Both movies are thought provoking and somewhat low on entertainment values. But still they are unavoidable by serious cinema lovers.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 14, 2008)

Rab ne Bana di Jodi su ked completely. Shahruh was good in his portray of surinder, but he went over the top with Raj.He tried tobring back the cool kuch kuch hota hai essense into the movie, which he has long overdone. 

Bearing Raj was a pain in the ass.Anoushka was somewhat refreshing.Shewas bubbly and brounght freshness into the damp surroundings. 
Vinay pathak was brilliant as usual, cant discount his role. 

Butcant complain here.Its a typical SRK movie and I went to see this expecting it to be so.Just that its weird when you cant recognize your hubby coz he shaved his moustache.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> its weird when you cant recognize your hubby coz he shaved his moustache.


lol...the same old trick in bollywood  I hate it completely


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 14, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Rab ne Bana dee jodi
> pathetic movie....both srk and anushka[or whoever] roles are dumb... wat da h*ll was goin on in the movie...he in disguise makes affair with his own wife, and finally asks to come with him...and wat wud a real girl do if she get to know that the one whom she loves is actually her own husband in disguise and she even planed to escape with him....
> 
> and everybody except her knew it was him, even the sardar at workshop...
> ...


DIDNT u get the memo telling u leave your brain at home while watching a bolywood film especiaaly srk one.

or atleast switch off the logic region.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> DIDNT u get the memo telling u leave your brain at home while watching a bolywood film especiaaly srk one.
> 
> or atleast switch off the logic region.



+666

Not only SRK movies, even some Roshan movies like Dhoom 2, Krissh, etc.

Mirrors :- 8/10

Very good horror movie unlike the regular hero-fights-hero-wins.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2008)

revolver 6/10
eagle eye 4/10
maharathi 5/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> *He Was a Quiet Man* - lol...satire on the evolution of human  Previously it used to take less time for justice but now it's about years and years of hearings. World is a crazy place now
> 
> PS: Both movies are thought provoking and somewhat low on entertainment values. But still they are unavoidable by serious cinema lovers.


He was a Quiet Man actually had a very compelling storyline. I usually am not a big fan of slow movies but Cuthbert & Slater really pulled off commendable performances. One question though, was Vanessa really a figment of Bob's imagination? OR was she for real?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> revolver 6/10
> eagle eye 4/10
> maharathi 5/10



IMO movies that get 5 or lesser out of 10 in your opinion should not be mentioned in this thread but the Must NOT Watch Movies thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> He was a Quiet Man actually had a very compelling storyline. I usually am not a big fan of slow movies but Cuthbert & Slater really pulled off commendable performances. One question though, *was Vanessa really a figment of Bob's imagination? OR was she for real?*



The whole movie is a puzzle to me. Was the all, shown to us , an imagination of Bob, has he rally killed those people or not? If not why Police is coming? 
The movie blurred the line b/w real and imagination, took my mind to such a stage where I couldn't distinguish b/w things shown to me and things I'm getting from what is shown to me.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 15, 2008)

Clash of the Titans  Nice movie worth a watch but is from 80's.
(I was like where is kratos while watching the flick)

to those who have watched "zack and mirri make a porno" doesn't mirri overwhelmingly look like jenna jameson


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2008)

*Tunnel Rats* - Surprisingly good movie by Uwe Boll. Goes into one of my fav war movies  Ending is awesome but dark. 

Gives me a feeling of *The Descent* and *Vietcong* (those tunnels were the best part in the game).



Ethan_Hunt said:


> One question though, was Vanessa really a figment of Bob's imagination? OR was she for real?


She was real !


rhitwick said:


> The whole movie is a puzzle to me. Was the all, shown to us , an imagination of Bob, has he rally killed those people or not? If not why Police is coming?
> The movie blurred the line b/w real and imagination, took my mind to such a stage where I couldn't distinguish b/w things shown to me and things I'm getting from what is shown to me.


***SPOILERS***
Maconel and Coleman are the same person. See if you rearrange the letters it can change to the other. Maconel is real but Coleman was his split personality.

The whole shooting sequence in the movie was imagination (notice the fairy tale type atmosphere in office and his sudden appraisal after that). Notice the dream where he is in wheelchair and Vanessa is perfectly normal. But even in his imagination too, he was not able to make everything happy (grim reality always strikes back). He couldn't make out Vanessa from Nancy (his imaginations too were not going the way he wanted). Talking with fish was too a indicative of his imagination (notice he was perfectly normal otherwise). Note too that he fired 6 bullets at Coleman but later he was unsure and said he fired 5 bullets (you don't actually remember everything perfectly in you imagination)

He actually decided to kill others but instead ended up killing himself. The diseased one was he himself. 
***SPOILERS END***

It's not much twisted movie, something on the line of *Fight Club*.

Watch *A Tale of Two Sisters *(original Korean version)to see what is more twisted (arguably the best psychological horror I have ever seen)  And yeah David Lynch movies are too a brainfcuk.



uchiha_madara said:


> to those who have watched "zack and mirri make a porno" doesn't mirri overwhelmingly look like jenna jameson


I haven't watched this movie but Elizabeth Banks is charming in some way. First time I watched her in Slither


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> to those who have watched "zack and mirri make a porno" doesn't mirri overwhelmingly look like jenna jameson


Nope. But the other girl in the movie, Stacy did.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 15, 2008)

just watched........

rab ne bana di jodi...... 7.5/10 (typical sharukh type hindi romantic movie, a must watch                     4 sharukh's fans <only>)...
sorry bhai...... 6.5/10 (a gud tym pass only, but the girl's attitude was really horny)...
dasvidaniya...... 8/10 (a gud malodramatic.....but really shows what we do before die...)
//


----------



## anniyan (Dec 16, 2008)

Shoot 'em up - 8/10 - No logic but i enjoyed it a lottttt - must see for gun lovers !! 
Walk the line - 7/10 - Nice romantic movie, real life depiction of Johnny Cash


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 16, 2008)

1) saving private ryan
2) enemy at the gates(both are WW II based, 1st shows american soldiers, 2nd is about a russian sniper)
3)a series of unfortunate events( Jim Carey in his finest)
4) district b13- average story, but the action scenes are cool.
5) dr. Seuss horton hears a who-one of the very best animated movies of all time.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 16, 2008)

anybody seen THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL..Keanu Reeves..iam gonna go today or tommorow..


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

Rock On!! :- 5.5/10 .. music is OKish but the movie bored me. Still the music is quite an achievement for the Bollywood industry as it made some sense .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2008)

Beverly Hills Cops 1 & 2. Awesome comedy. I have always loved all Eddie Murphy movies. This adds another merit to one of his finest classic collections. Witty dialogues & decent action. 

Resident Evil Degeneration. Again a decent movie. Capcom has a great potential to develop extremely beautiful CGI animations. Unfortunately in this movie Leon looks & acts like a complete wood. He's extremely stiff throughout the movie where as Claire adds a new life into it. Wish Capcom brings up a Devil May Cry CGI movie. I'd rather watch Dante in CGI than having regular movie made. 

The House. BORING. The start was good but dozed off on rest of the film. Not really much to watch out for.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 16, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Rock On!! :- 5.5/10 .. music is OKish but the movie bored me. Still the music is quite an achievement for the Bollywood industry as it made some sense .


 
hahaa..Paranj ..yeh film zara das saal baad dekhna tum jab 22-23 saal k ho jao..tab acchi lagegi....This film is really very good ..ROCK ON..for first time in Bollywood..koi sahi movie ROCK culture pe bani hai ....plus har movie ka hollywood se comparison karna bebkoofi hai ..and all songs of this movie cuz of unusual lyrics : meri laundry ka ek bill , yeh tumhari meri baatein , rock on .....sab badhiya hai 

I suggest we should create two threads : Must watch Hollywood movies and other Must watch Bollywood movies


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hahaa..Paranj ..yeh film zara das saal baad dekhna tum jab 22-23 saal k ho jao..tab acchi lagegi....This film is really very good ..ROCK ON..for first time in Bollywood..koi sahi movie ROCK culture pe bani hai ....plus har movie ka hollywood se comparison karna bebkoofi hai ..and all songs of this movie cuz of unusual lyrics : meri laundry ka ek bill , yeh tumhari meri baatein , rock on .....sab badhiya hai
> 
> _*I suggest we should create two threads : Must watch Hollywood movies and other Must watch Bollywood movies *_



+1

And I dont have any problem with the lyrics but the music is mediocore Rock though Socha Hai is good. Anyways, Black Metal ke gaano ke bhi lyrics ka kucch matlab nahin... sirf 'Satan' ... still I listen to it coz of the music.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 16, 2008)

dekha hai kabhi tune Satan ko ..socha hai hai ye kya Satan  

dekha nahin to dekho kabhi ........


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> dekha hai kabhi tune Satan ko ..socha hai hai ye kya Satan
> 
> dekha nahin to dekho kabhi ........



lol lets form a BM band!

Jokes apart, your idea was good... of making separate thread. 

BTW guys, do watch Silent Hill one time... its good.


----------



## jck (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucky number slevin


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2008)

*Brazil* - A man consumed by Paperwork. Satire on bureaucracy. A surreal adventure. A comic relief. A masterpiece !


----------



## Nithu (Dec 17, 2008)

Some of my favorite English movies.....

The Lord of the Rings Trilogy, 
Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy, 
The Island (2005), 
Spider-Man Trilogy, 
The Pursuit of Happyness (2006), 
Cast Away (2000),
Transformers (2007)


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2008)

Long time...

Disturbia - 7/10

Firewall - 7/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 18, 2008)

"chain reaction" by keanu reeves , if you have time to kill or can't think of something better.
"jason and the argonauts" nice timepass.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 18, 2008)

Zach and Miri make a Porno-6/10


----------



## dissel (Dec 18, 2008)

Can any one please comment......
*
Is it worth to acquire Heroes ALL season ?*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2008)

First Season good
2nd season quite OK
3rd season not yet seen


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm finally getting my hands of A Clockwork Orange... will watch it sometime tomorrow evening...curiosity is increasing my expectations from the movie...

hope the movie matches the hyped up expectation


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda 9/10 this is one gr8 movie that will make you laugh till your stomach and mouth ache. I love kung fu. 

Kung Fu Panda 9/10. This is one gr8 movie that will make you laugh till your mouth & stomach starts aching. I love kungfu


----------



## confused (Dec 18, 2008)

2nd season seemed repetitive and hence boring to me...


----------



## a_medico (Dec 19, 2008)

*He was a quiet man*- For me it was too predictable. Interesting anyways. The song _For You (Not Today)_ by Frank Cappello/Robert Cosio was awesome. Searching for it. 

If you liked this movie, you might also want to watch *Stay* (don't worry, not a spoiler...its way too twisted  )


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *He was a quiet man*- For me it was too predictable. Interesting anyways. The song _For You (Not Today)_ by Frank Cappello/Robert Cosio was awesome. Searching for it.
> 
> If you liked this movie, you might also want to watch *Stay* (don't worry, not a spoiler...its way too twisted  )


Nah, I've had enough brainfcuk 
B/w what is ur comment on *Pi* (I've survived this...that was very brave of me) and *The Oxford Murderer *?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

^^well *He was a quiet man* was mediocre brainfcuk, there are more twisted movies out there. Just get started on them if you like.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2008)

Abe bachhe ki jaan lega kaya

I like good movies which asks to apply ur brain, if I sit to watch those I may even end up finishing them too, but before opening the file I get some feeling that its gonna be a boring one and I skip.

I love serious movie but some people have the habit of telling serious things seriously, with "in ur face" attitude. Aur woh mujhe pasand nahi.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 19, 2008)

2001: A Space Odyssey is one of the best cinema i have ever seen! Not recommended to  everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 19, 2008)

did anyone watch the new max payne movie? how is it?


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 19, 2008)

^Its a mediocre movie. Don't bother watching it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

School of Rock


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 19, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> School of Rock


This was one of the most brilliant movies of Jack Black. He really shows great deal of passion in this film. I love the part where he starts framing his own songs & yells out "Step up Step up". This guy is a pure comic genius.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> School of Rock


So, where's ur review on it?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 19, 2008)

12 angry man-Classic Drama-9.5/10
pulp fiction-7/10- ok movie but never understood some scenes
Revolutionary OS-good Documentary abt Linux-8/10
Equilibrium-8/10- Good SciFi
No Country For old Men-good Psychopath Character-8/10


----------



## trublu (Dec 19, 2008)

Tropic Thunder-9/10....Awesome comedy....loling till d end.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 19, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Nah, I've had enough brainfcuk
> B/w what is ur comment on *Pi* (I've survived this...that was very brave of me) and *The Oxford Murderer *?




I wanted to watch *Pi* just because of its director _Darren Aronofsky_. Loved his *The Fountain* and *Requiem for a Dream*. But *Pi* was a letdown for me. It was a total brainfcuk. Now brainfcuks too could be fun. eg. Fight club, Identity, Tale of two sisters, Stay, Vanilla Sky, Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind etc just to name a few. Its fun to research such movies just after they hit your brain. But some movies, you just tend to ignore. 

Haven't watched *The Oxford Murders*.

p.s- check out Slumdog Millionaire OST. Its awesome. Can't wait to watch the movie.


----------



## eggman (Dec 20, 2008)

The Oxford Murders
is one of the worst movie I've seen in a long time!!Yuck!!!

@n6300:How did you find A CLOCKWORK ORANGE?

Can't wait for

*THE CURIOUS CASE OF BENJAMIN BUTTON*
Trailer:*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L6K3fkwr-Y&feature=related

This film is by my fav Director DAVID FINCHER(Fight Club, Zodiac). How can I not die to see it. Just see the trailer. Awesome.
*SLUMDOG MILLIONAIRE  *....

Trailer:*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIzbwV7on6Q

Comes from another talented director Danny Boyle(Trainspotting). Soundtrack = Awesome. A.R.Rehman is genius!!!

Jaldi se release karo India mein!!!!

Anyone knows when is THE CURIOUS CASE OF BENJAMIN BUTTON releasing in India??? I can't wait for the good prints to hit net.That'll be 3-4 months at least!!!Can't wait!!!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 20, 2008)

^ sorry haven't watched it (ACO) yet ...will hopefully watch it on monday...

was watching Rab ne.... today... damn...such a waste of 1.5 hrs ( yeah i did skip some stupid songs n stuff)


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 20, 2008)

Sleepless in Seattle (romantic) really lovely movie a must watch.
The Money Pit  (comedy) a hilarious movie.
When Harry met Sally  nice romantic movie a must watch.
Dark City  a very nice Sci-fi(and a thriller) flick after a long time.
Frost/Nixon a good politics themed movie.


----------



## eggman (Dec 20, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Frost/Nixon a good politics themed movie.



How did you see it?????

It's has not been released yet...only limited


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2008)

*Transporter 3 * - 5/10 Disappointed.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 20, 2008)

eggman:





> How did you see it?????


Hmm if you don't have an idea how I got to watch it, then you are better off waiting for its release.
BTW Wikipedia:





> The film had its world premiere on October 15, 2008 as the opening film of the 52nd annual London Film Festival.[3] It was released in select theaters in the United States on December 5, 2008 before a wider national release on December 25, 2008.[4]


----------



## eggman (Dec 21, 2008)

^^. Can't believe it already out "there" !!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2008)

Seesh.. For the past 4 week's I havent been able to see atleast one movie..  last complete movie which I saw was Pineapple Express . I missed out Quantum of Solace..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2008)

*Transporter 3   5/10*

Can anyone tell me why the movie was made?
What is left in the movie if u subtract the action scenes.

It used to be a logic less movie but at least used to show links b/w two scenes.
Watch only for action scenes if you want.


----------



## anispace (Dec 21, 2008)

The Day the Earth Stood Still(2008 ).... had high expectations from this movie but sadly was let down by the crappy ending.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2008)

*Wall-E 10/10*

That was awesome. Theme, presentation, story, message everything.

Now my top3 animation films are
1>Wall-E
2>Ratatouille
3>Monster Inc.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

Resident Evil : Degeneration. 9/10

At last a RE movie based on the game. The animation is so amazing that I first thought that it wasnt an animated movie . The story is gripping and good. The action scenes are fantastic and you can even watch it with your little siblings as the movie is void of any 'that' type of scenes .

A must watch for everyone.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 21, 2008)

^^+++1 ...really good movie


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2008)

*Dirty Harry 7.5/10*

Started as average one, but last 30 mins was very exciting. '.5' extra for th last 30mins only


----------



## a_medico (Dec 21, 2008)

*Quantum of solace*- What was so extraordinary about it? I found it to be a pretty average bond movie. It was good, but not extraordinary as it was praised.

*Rules of dating*- Light Korean movie. Babe was cool.

*...ing*- Another korean love story. Nice soundtrack.

*Dostana*- Couldn't watch for more than 30mins. They act so fake.

Next: Kim-Ki Duk's *Dream*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2008)

*Dostana 5.5/10*

First of all I want to compare the film with chewing gum. If not the camera work and presentation was so classy it can be compared with Partner.




~~~~~~~~Following comments can contain spoilers~~~~~~~~~
Let me tell u d story (actually there is no story, its a thought which was made into a story).

Story: Two guys r in search of house in Miami. They chose a house but owner refused to take two guys as her nice is going to share that apartment. Our heroes become desperate and pose a Gay and convince owner now she wouldn't fear. Both of our heroes fall for owner's niece but our heroine falls for her boss. *THIS IS IT.* This is the end of the thought which in turn was made into a movie.
A lot of endings could be thought of this scenario and our confused director has chose one.

Some characters were just introduced for the sake of comedy and to lengthen the screen time. Like Sam's mom, Priyanka's gay boss (Boman irani). Their contribution in the movie does not affect the story (or whatsoever) in any way.

Jokes/comic situations created around immigration officer/govt. invigilator are now seemed to be repetitive. A lot of movies have already shown them (Hey Baby, Ramji Londonwale, one film with Jimmy Shergil-Kim Sharma etc.)

Lots and lots of dumb scenes, beautiful song picturisation, a very few intellegent humor(may be 2-3), John's only one expression (confused) are the elements of the cinema.

If not a few humor moments the film should be released as a video song album only. Why torture people with such dumb cinema.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ arrey yaro post all this in "Not recommended movies thread" ..not just jo bhi movie dekh lee uski post kar dee  ...hope u understand


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 22, 2008)

has anyone watched the movie *v for vendetta* ? how is it?


----------



## JYO_JVL (Dec 22, 2008)

*Frequency*-sci-fi type....good one

*tron*-kids type..related fully to computer sofware..(old movie..old=gold)


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> has anyone watched the movie *v for vendetta* ? how is it?


Me, me and a lot of other.
Its one of its kind.
Go 4 it.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

V for Vendetta is really good...it was mentioned here earlier as well...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2008)

Burn E - 7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> The Money Pit  (comedy) a hilarious movie.


Just about to load it. I had this movie lying around for months now & somehow it got buried under all the newer movies that came along. Tom Hank's is a fantastic actor. I remember watching Bachelor Party & it was freaking hilarious. Hope this movie is as good as it looks.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 23, 2008)

Pather Panchali.......no words would do justice to this masterpeice by Satyajit Ray.....its in Bengali, watch it with English subs and rediscover what cinema is.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2008)

*Eagle Eye* 9.5/10. Must watch.  A I, Robot kinda story, more realistic.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2008)

*Eagle Eye* 9.5/10. Must watch.  A I, Robot kinda story, more realistic.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2008)

Why did u post twice or is it my browser?


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2008)

^^Pagal hai kya??? 9.5 for that ciche's fulled films



rahimveron said:


> Pather Panchali.......no words would do justice to this masterpeice by Satyajit Ray.....its in Bengali, watch it with English subs and rediscover what cinema is.



I want to see that film so much!!! so rare!!!(I'm bengali......lucky me)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 23, 2008)

The Last King of Scotland 3.75/5 good performances but lacks a killer story.

Disturbia 2.5/5 average flick but shia seems to be improving each day

Click 2.75/5 Adam Sandler really pulls this movie this high a time-pass movie but with some good emo scenes

You Don't Mess With The Zohan 2/5 a tea time movie thats just a little stretched.awesome first few minutes though


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 23, 2008)

Quantum of Solace-Fantastic non-stop action,fast paced story though the hotel blowing part was ridiculous(I know, I know this is supposed to be a flick and a Bond flick at that) and BTW this was the first bond movie I remember where the girl Bond beds hasn't actively tried to kill him or have him killed which I found quite hilarious .


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2008)

What non-stop action ???? Seems more like a non-stop joining of nanosecond long frames........What a poor piece of editing!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 24, 2008)

*Resident Evil : Degeneration* - 8/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 24, 2008)

Beverly Hills Cops III - 7/10. 

Eagle Eye - 7/10.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

If anyone is into bikes and chicks then watch "Hellride". I found it to be decent kinda movie.

7/10.


----------



## windchimes (Dec 24, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Pather Panchali.......no words would do justice to this masterpeice by Satyajit Ray.....its in Bengali, watch it with English subs and rediscover what cinema is.



This is a beautiful movie indeed. Pather Panchali brought Neo realism
to Indian cinema and is Ray's 1st film. The movie was followed by 
Aparajito and Apursansar and together they are known as Apu Trilogy.  
The 3 movies are brilliant but the pick of them would be PatherPanchali.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre --> 6/10 ... 

its over-hyped. It might have been good when it came out but now its just lame. Story is also ok.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 24, 2008)

visit this *campusfest.blogspot.com/

u get a list of entertainment events for each fest conducted.........

i think that could be helpful

get some of ur frenz or local band to perform


----------



## red_devil (Dec 24, 2008)

^ and how is that related to this thread ??


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2008)

I think he has mistakenly posted here, it might be for "28th Deadline" thread.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 24, 2008)

The Bank Job -- 8.5/10 
really to watch, based on real-life instance......showing the link between a bank robbery and the politics.....climax was also very good...!!

BTW,i watched "hot chicks"-- 6.5/10
good comedy, some dialogues were just.....**** cant be posted here....but really comic....
actually i watch this movie accidently(not looking for this movie) on youtube....... 
how many of u hav watched a full movie on youtube ?????


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2008)

*Away from Her 9/10*

Its not a cinema, its an experience.
Every sentence, every gesture-posture means something. Not single scene I found has out-of-focus or casual intention. 
Every single character contributes to the main story. No small talk, no filling gaps with sound-track. Just to the point, has its heart at the right place.

The main male-female protagonists are superb. Just watch the expression when grant asks her wife for a talk in private or when he tries to make her realize truth about Aubrey. I guess I'm too much overwhelmed by this movie.

Only a meaningful conclusion would earn 10 on 10 from me.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 25, 2008)

*Slumdog Millionaire*- Quite a fun. Enjoyable. Great score by AR Rahman. And the kids are awesome. Kids playing cricket on airway and policeman chasing them was a hilarious scene. Other actors are just ok(I am aware that Dev Patel could be a contender for best supporting actor along with batman's Joker, Heath Ledger!).

Oscar's hype! Could have been considered just another good bollywood movie had it not been directed by Danny Boyle. Nothing more. So at the end it all comes down to marketing and promoting. 

I am not trying to criticize a good movie. Just keep aside the oscar hype during watching and you will enjoy it even more.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2008)

*Saw 5* - 7/10


----------



## RCuber (Dec 25, 2008)

Ghajini - First Day First Show  8/10 - story is better scripted than the tamil version. acting is good, the only letdown was the songs.. except Guzarish , I didnt like any other, Tamil version had better songs and a superb intro song for Kalpana. Except songs not other complaints from me .


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

Ghajini is a rip-off of a great movie called Momento. To hell with this Bolly movies. The good ones are rip-offs and the ones who arent suck! (Except some).


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2008)

*Slumdog Millionaire* - 9/10


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 25, 2008)

Ghajini-- 7.5/10

Gud to watch, direction n acting was gud...
not so impressed by the songs....action was also quite watchable except the last fight sequence of the movie, which looks like similar to of a tamil/telugu, rajnikant type ......
the shifting of tym, past and present in the movie was the best part, making a suspense till the almost end.....u cant go out of theatre by watching the part before interval.....
U can watch it once, but nothing so xtarordinary that u want to watch it again as was RDB.......
and one more thing, half hour lengthy............


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Ghajini is a rip-off of a great movie called Momento. To hell with this Bolly movies. The good ones are rip-offs and the ones who arent suck! (Except some).


I'm kinda bored of listening to this bull sh!t of abusing Bollywood. Even Hollywood is full of remakes, remakes of some great European & Japanese & Asian movies. Bollywood copies big deal! They make movies in an Indian manner, so stop cursing under the pretext that Hollywood is god.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> I'm kinda bored of listening to this bull sh!t of abusing Bollywood. Even Hollywood is full of remakes, remakes of some great European & Japanese & Asian movies. Bollywood copies big deal! They make movies in an Indian manner, so stop cursing under the pretext that Hollywood is god.



Read my post again... did I mention that Hollywood is the best ? NO. I know Hollywood also copies some movies but they less in number whereas 70% of Bollywood nowadays are rip-offs. I never said Hollywood is god... I just said that Bolly movies are mostly rip-offs.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2008)

Rab ne bana di jodi - 6/10


----------



## eggman (Dec 25, 2008)

Kitna baar bolu???

Hollywood BUYS RIGHT before remaking,bollywood doesnot!!! Do not even acknowledge the films!!!! You do know the difference between *RIPPING OFF* and *REMAKING* , don't you???

btw, how did you guys watch SLUMDOG MILLIONARE so early???is it out 
'there'???


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 25, 2008)

Memento was faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar better........


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> I'm kinda bored of listening to this bull sh!t of abusing Bollywood. Even Hollywood is full of remakes, remakes of some great European & Japanese & Asian movies. Bollywood copies big deal! They make movies in an Indian manner, so stop cursing under the pretext that Hollywood is god.



dudee! come on.. i just watched memento for the umpteenth time!! It really pains to see such a good movie, made into a romantic bollywood movie with songs in between !! Hollywood is not god, even bollywood has original scripts (?) but will some one pleaaase tell bollywood to stay away from masterpieces.!


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Read my post again... did I mention that Hollywood is the best ? NO. I know Hollywood also copies some movies but they less in number whereas 70% of Bollywood nowadays are rip-offs. I never said Hollywood is god... I just said that *Bolly movies are mostly rip-offs.*


Thank you for the enlightenment! We were sleeping till you came along. 



eggman said:


> Kitna baar bolu???
> 
> Hollywood BUYS RIGHT before remaking,bollywood doesnot!!! Do not even acknowledge the films!!!! You do know the difference between *RIPPING OFF* and *REMAKING* , don't you???
> 
> ...


So how does buying rights mean that Hollywood's movies are better or worse? Talk about the movie and not the legal aspects of it. What's wrong legally is wrong, let the producers bother about it. But, saying that Bollywood rips off and therefore it sucks is plain immaturity on one's part. Indian movies (Bollywood) have always had longer story, song & dance. That's Bollywod/Indian movie "culture" just because they add songs into a movie that was made in Hollywood doesn't mean that the movie is crap or whatever. Bollywood movies are made for an audience that likes the song & dance in Ghajini.

Stop comparing Hollywood & Bollywood everytime a copy is released.

@jack, Ghajini is a remake of a South movie, I did not see a single post by anyone condemning it the way it is being done now. Why is that? And as far as masterpieces go, no director plans to fcuk a movie. When you're making a movie you make to sell & be appreciated for it. Songs are an integral part of our movie culture, we, the ones who call ourselves great critics & start calling movies as "masterpieces" need to understand that. 

Every time an alleged copy is released we start comparing 7 giving our verdict. Never will we consider it as a single entity give our views, that ok this was good or that was bad. It's always, they have music sh!theads. How can you have songs in a movie? 

Comparing is fair, comparisons should be made but bashing a movie because it did not "buy" the rights or it added songs is stupid.

The sensibilities of an Indian audience are way different than those in the West, YOU need to understand that. Ghajini has beautiful songs! I too find songs ruin the fun of the movie, but that's our "movie culture"


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2008)

U guys, go to Fight Club. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/24.png


----------



## eggman (Dec 25, 2008)

It's not about better or worse(which bolly  coincidentally are). It's about paying respect(and money) to someone from who's work you are been inspired!!! Say You post a great tech article in Digit. I like it so  much that I rewrite the same context  in my words in my college magazine and people /teachers' start to appreciate me!!!Now I can either 1)Tell everyone ,who is now my appreciator now ,that it was actually inspired by you. PM you and thank you , because without you I wouldn't have had my article written (Better still, I take your permission before even writing it) 2) Take all the credit!!Even deny if someone else starts to accuse me!!!

You will have no Idea about my wrong doing in case (2),hence you won't sue me.
It doesn't matter if I write it with respect to my college culture, add some local examples and all things that will make my article more related to my coll buddies than you!!! It's not tough!! But is it right???



1) is hollywood !
2) is bollywood!

Funny thing is bollywood rips so much that people don't think it's a 'big deal' now a days!!! It's like if there's a bomb blast every day!!! You forget how bad it is, you loose out the effect!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, this is the matter of fight club......!!
but i also think that its gud to watch hollywood movies or some other culture movies but dont forget u r an indian first........and some movies are masterpiece and shows our culture........if we also make our indian movies like hollwood then what will be the difference b/w two......then no one would say it bollywood.........
Also,if u cant like to watch it, then plz never do but dont blame indian cinema then and its viewer........
And moreover, its a personal matter...... i watch both hindi and eng flicks.....
some ppl like bolly some holly movies.......!!

And plz end this discussion.........!!


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL! You are talking as if the people here have all paid respect (money) for the countless movies recommended here, honestly answer yourselves how many of you have bought the DVDs or even went to the theater to watch the movies you so highly respect. Rip-offs are not a matter for you and me to decide, let the producers battle it out.

But, again coming to Ghajini, I never saw you talking about copyrights when the southern version was released. Why was that?

PS: Last post on the topic from me, abuse me as much as you want to here onward, but you guys need to open your eyes & understand the audience a movie is made for.


----------



## eggman (Dec 25, 2008)

^^He he!!! You don't even understand what I was talking about. And I don't keep track of Southy fims!!! Koi nahi.....

Coming tot he topic

* KISS KISS BANG BANG* -9/10........Verry funny crime film!!! This is must watch!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 25, 2008)

ya.......see ghajini....although its so called tamil version or remake.....
but i hadn't watched the tamil muvee and never will..........so if ghajini would not be there then im not going to know abt this plot line of movie........
its a gud movie dude......watch it...!!

And i forgot to tell u one think, if u ppl also got msg frm ur frndz depicting the story line of ghazini like "...... ghajini is amir itself and killed  gf .........blah blah".........its totally wrong *amir is not ghajini* in the movie......to find better u watch.....


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> LOL! You are talking as if the people here have all paid respect (money) for the countless movies recommended here, honestly answer yourselves how many of you have bought the DVDs or even went to the theater to watch the movies you so highly respect. Rip-offs are not a matter for you and me to decide, let the producers battle it out.
> 
> But, again coming to Ghajini, I never saw you talking about copyrights when the southern version was released. Why was that?
> 
> PS: Last post on the topic from me, abuse me as much as you want to here onward, but you guys need to open your eyes & understand the audience a movie is made for.



lets call a truce  fine i agree no one bashed the tamil movie then coz not many must have watched it!  jokes apart, keepin the songs and copyright factors aside, even the story of the...... ahh well im not arguin on this.!


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 26, 2008)

must see 13zmaeti, machuca(spanish), the hero(mandarin), your name is justine(polish), Buenos aires 1977(spanish), 3-iron(korean). these are best of all times. i see on world movies.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2008)

lol...fight club in Chit Chat


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow iMav, you really opened my eyes!

[*goes off to the nearest store to buy 100000s of Bollywood CDs and DVDs bcoz iMav uncle is paid to advertise Bollywood.]

BTW guys, do watch Momento. Its a great movie but sadly its ruined by our great 'BOLLYWOOD'! Yay!


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 26, 2008)

Memento is #27 in IMDB and is "Nominated for 2 Oscars. Another 42 wins & 32 nominations"


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> Thank you for the enlightenment! We were sleeping till you came along.
> 
> So how does buying rights mean that Hollywood's movies are better or worse? Talk about the movie and not the legal aspects of it. What's wrong legally is wrong, let the producers bother about it. But, saying that Bollywood rips off and therefore it sucks is plain immaturity on one's part. Indian movies (Bollywood) have always had longer story, song & dance. That's Bollywod/Indian movie "culture" just because they add songs into a movie that was made in Hollywood doesn't mean that the movie is crap or whatever. Bollywood movies are made for an audience that likes the song & dance in Ghajini.
> 
> ...


Ok, iMav U opened my eyes, no, seriously, not joking.

I agree that we are accustomed to see those in movies; songs, dance, cliché, too much senti, dramatic style of dialog delivery etc.
But thats how we've grown to it. Now u've (ahem) access to international titles doesn't mean that our movies are crap. How could u forget this is US, this is how we did for years.

BUT, for remakes, I want to say one thing however Indianize u turn an original script at least see it has its soul in place. If all remakes are good (reading ur posts seems like this) then Partner, God Tussi Great Ho etc are a milestone in Indian film history as they ahve told a totally new story.
But actually they flopped, u know why? because (I think) the director (scriptwriter) thought as its totally new they can show anything. But aisa nahi chalta hai aur nahi chalega. People r no fool anymore. Even dumb remakes of old hindi movies (Karzzzz, Victoria No203 etc) didn't work because of plot treatment and presentation.

Ok, I promise, I won't compare Ghajini with Memento but don't u think 3hrs is too much for it. Matlab thora wo ho jata hai na??!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 26, 2008)

^^I dont say all Bolly movies are crap. Movies like Taare Zameen Par, A Wednesday, etc are really good movies.


----------



## iMav (Dec 26, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> [*goes off to the nearest store to buy 100000s of Bollywood CDs and DVDs bcoz iMav uncle is paid to advertise Bollywood.]


And you are paid to bash it?


Psychosocial said:


> BTW guys, do watch Momento. Its a great movie but sadly its ruined by our great 'BOLLYWOOD'! Yay!


And the South edition was over the top?


rhitwick said:


> BUT, for remakes, I want to say one thing however Indianize u turn an original script at least see it has its soul in place. If all remakes are good (reading ur posts seems like this) then Partner, God Tussi Great Ho etc are a milestone in Indian film history as they ahve told a totally new story.
> 
> But actually they flopped, u know why? because (I think) the director (scriptwriter) thought as its totally new they can show anything. But aisa nahi chalta hai aur nahi chalega. People r no fool anymore. Even dumb remakes of old hindi movies (Karzzzz, Victoria No203 etc) didn't work because of plot treatment and presentation.


Did you know that "The Departed" was a copy of a Korean movie? Guess what? It was a hit! Not because it was a "copy" or made by Hollywood, but because it was done nicely, it did justice to the original. Don was a remake it was a success. Flop or Hit is not decided by the fact that Bollywood copied Hollywood hence by defacto rule 309 the movie is a flop.

If the remake is done nicely, the movie is a hit, if not it flops! As simple as that. Movie good- Hit, movie bad-flop. Whether its a remake or a new make, DOESN'T MATTER. Whether there are songs or no, doesn't matter. Oh and btw, Partner was not a flop from what I understand.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 26, 2008)

Das Boot (1981) and beware its almost 4 hours long!!!


----------



## eggman (Dec 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> Did you know that "The Departed" was a copy of a Korean movie? Guess what? It was a hit!



Your argument is flawed because makers of Departed >>>>>>*bought*<<<<< the rights of Infernal Affairs(and it is NOT a Korean film , for God's sake) before remaking The Departed!!!So it's a *REMAKE* not *Rip-Off*. Rip-off is something that partner  is of Hitch!!! Or ZINDA is of OLDBOY!!!
I do not know how to say it more clearly but remakes is not a bad thing!!!Rip offs are!!!


----------



## iMav (Dec 26, 2008)

When will you understand that the discussion IS NOT on who bought the rights and legally made the movie! No one is discussing rights & lefts! For the nth time let the producers battle the rights issue! Man what am I to do to get this across to you! Damn man!
*
The discussion is about Bollywood movies being bad because they put songs & make longer versions of Hollywood movies!*

Besides if you want to argue on this stupid point which isn't even a consideration in the discussion then let me throw this - Ghajini is not a rip-off of Memento, it's a remake of a South movie, where were you when the South guy made the movie? I didn't see you drawing distinctions between remakes & rip-offs.

Besides,according to the way your talking, its abso-fcking-lutely fine if you watch a DVD rip but when a director makes a movie without buying rights he is wrong? Man, I sure don't want you to be a jury member if God forbid I land up in court.

Dude, please go through the discussion again to understand what 1 is talking about, then blabber.

And Korean or whatever, it was a remake of an Asian film I guess, 'coz IA had all Asian actors as far as i remember.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2008)

Does the *average* movie goer care a bit if the movie is a remake or a rip off!! .. they just go to the movie just to enjoy.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2008)

OffTopic//
   Err is there any porn movie that brings tears to your eyes and titillates you with emotions ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ ROFLMAO


----------



## eggman (Dec 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> *
> The discussion is about Bollywood movies being bad because they put songs & make longer versions of Hollywood movies!*


Is it???
Then I am outta discussion!!! Bad Movie/Good Movie is all subjective . I do like Chachi 420 more Than Mrs. Doubtfire!!!


----------



## iMav (Dec 26, 2008)

Dude! You sure it was porn?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 27, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ ROFLMAO



No Seriously No laughing. I mean wouldnt it save so much time.You do need to watch 2 movies for each of its purposes.
  A 2 in 1 will be so great.Emotions and drama and itch.



iMav said:


> Dude! You sure it was porn?



I don't know.I asked.You tell me.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> OffTopic//
> Err is there any porn movie that brings tears to your eyes and titillates you with emotions ?


I've seen a few with stories but none of them were tear-jerkers...
I don't think porn maker would love to see their audience crying rather "doing" after (during) watching their movies*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Das Boot (1981) and beware its almost 4 hours long!!!


One of the best movie, I was literally in a submarine (U-boat) throughout the movie. It felt so real, zomg I never felt when 4 hours ended. That radar beep was so scary...teet....teeet....teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
And this is based on real story makes it even more engaging. 
Ending was done well too.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 27, 2008)

^Atlast some on topic comments!!


----------



## eggman (Dec 27, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> almost 4 hours long!!!



How come My version is 5 Hours Long?????


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 27, 2008)

*Breaking News*:-
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
MNS Supporters Thrash Theatres screening Ghajni Movie.They felt like in the introduction song asin spelled Mumbai as Bombay.even Amir spelled the same

MNS Demands an Unforgetful appology from Ghajini scipt makers for huting Their Sentiments

..........
..
{continue..After a breaker}
.
.

....
.
..

.Aap dekthey rahiye 

..
.
.
.
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
*.India TV*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

*Les Diaboliques(1955) 9/10*

Man,...its an awesome movie.
This is how a mystery should be handled.

Recommended to everyone. Go 4 it.

P.S. I guess 9 on 10 is less for it, take 9.5*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> Thank you for the enlightenment! We were sleeping till you came along.
> 
> So how does buying rights mean that Hollywood's movies are better or worse? Talk about the movie and not the legal aspects of it. What's wrong legally is wrong, let the producers bother about it. But, saying that Bollywood rips off and therefore it sucks is plain immaturity on one's part. Indian movies (Bollywood) have always had longer story, song & dance. That's Bollywod/Indian movie "culture" just because they add songs into a movie that was made in Hollywood doesn't mean that the movie is crap or whatever. Bollywood movies are made for an audience that likes the song & dance in Ghajini.
> 
> ...




+1 Agreed with every single word.

And there is a difference b/w a theme and story.



Psychosocial said:


> Wow iMav, you really opened my eyes!
> 
> [*goes off to the nearest store to buy 100000s of Bollywood CDs and DVDs bcoz iMav uncle is paid to advertise Bollywood.]
> 
> BTW guys, do watch Momento. Its a great movie but sadly its ruined by our great 'BOLLYWOOD'! Yay!



Wtf do you mean by it was ruined by Bollywood?I am pissed off by guys like you living in india and praising all western things.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2008)

Mirrors - 8/10. Finally a good horror movie in recent times. Very entertaining but the end was a bit loose. A sequel might be expected from the end. Excellent acting by Kiefer Sutherland & a must watch movie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2008)

The Pianist-6-7\10.

slumdog millionaire-5\10.Nowhere near 'city of god',stupid people with still stupider comparisons.City of god is a total masterpiece a 10\10.

transporter 3 -4\10,you could atleast cast a half-decent actress.

Forrest Gump -9\10.there are two kind of people in the world,the ones who have watched forrest gump and the rest who haven't........absolute must watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Forrest Gump -9\10.there are two kind of people in the world,the ones who have watched forrest gump and the rest who haven't........absolute must watch.


Tom Hanks FTW....*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28large.png

Max Payne, sorry should report in "Must not watch"...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 28, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *Breaking News*:-
> .
> .
> .
> ...



lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Mirrors - 8/10. Finally a good horror movie in recent times. Very entertaining but the end was a bit loose. A sequel might be expected from the end. Excellent acting by Kiefer Sutherland & a must watch movie.



Yes, I have mentioned this movie before a couple of pages. Its just amazing! BTW, the ending was good unlike the 'good ol' happy ending' . Sequel is prolly coming out and I am waiting for it!



gaurav_indian said:


> +1 Agreed with every single word.
> 
> And there is a difference b/w a theme and story.
> 
> ...



I am not picking up a fight with you but I am not living but 'stuck' here. Bcoz I am still 14, mom and dad wont let me go out of this sh1thole(THIS IS MY SOLE OPINION. PLEASE DONT START JUMPING MY A$$ IN SUPPORT OF INDIA) till 16 or so . Damn!

Ok now, OT :- gonna watch Passengers and Airplane today .


----------



## azzu (Dec 28, 2008)

I AM LEGEND - I Loved it 
Has Any 1 Seen FLASH POINT ? a korean(japan?) muvi starring Donnie yen
i loved it Does the second part released any1 knows ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 28, 2008)

*GHAJINI - 8.5/10* ..Must watch..Aamir's powerful acting, Asin's beauty, AR Rahman's music..Though the film needs to be edited, but Aamir speaks with his eyes...! Aamir rocks !

*V for Vendetta*-- 8/10 Absolute mindblowing film ..........


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 28, 2008)

Wall-e 3.25/5 cool animation but the lack of dialogues kills the fun of animation

Monster house 2.75/5 boring story mediocre dialogues but very good animation


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 28, 2008)

last night watched.......
slumdog millionaire --- 9/10 
a must watch for digitians........!!
for the last half an hour (with the last ending song)--10/10
gud direction, script and music of a.r.rahman.....!!

but i didnt understand y the abuses in the movie were in hindi...??


----------



## dd_wingrider (Dec 28, 2008)

Haasil , what an amazing movie. Every scene was well written, its been long since i called a movie excellent and amazing. 

Great acting by all, wish ashutosh rana had a bigger role. A must watch.


----------



## remrow (Dec 28, 2008)

Watch the Gajini
An Awesome movie


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2008)

eggman said:


> How come My version is 5 Hours Long?????



From IMDB 





> Das Boot Runtime:
> 149 min | 293 min (uncut version) | 209 min (director's cut)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 28, 2008)

Pan's Labyrinth -brilliant movie. 9/10


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2008)

Watched Step Up 2 : The Streets.. nice movie 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2008)

Its *Memento*, not M*o*mento

BTW, Ghajini - 7/10


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^^^ Thank God someone got it right and pointed the mistake.
  It takes lot of ummm patience to find movie with wrong spelling error.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

Passengers :- 8.5/10

Ghajini :- 5.5/10


----------



## a_medico (Dec 28, 2008)

*Ghajini*- So I was not supposed to get the tickets directly as the shows were already full. That too on saturday night. 

Wrong!! 

I was in Chennai and surprisingly got the ticket directly on the counter when I went prepared to purchase it in black. 

Reason- Watchman tells me-the superhit Tamil movie...something like "Tindakalli Sarathi" is running packed houses..so nobody is buying Ghajini. Ghajini is a flop. 

I laughed at his ignorance, just having heard it crossing 100crore mark.

Well...the movie.... I felt like I am watching a typical action south indian movie(with all due respect to south indians).
The fight sequences were badly executed. Cop running behind the bus looked like popaye running like Charlie Chaplin. The goons were all south indians. Way too lenghty. Unnecessary flashbacks. Forced songs. Stolen idea.

Asin was hyper but ok. But she will become obese soon. Mark my words! Aamir's 8 packs are awesome. But overall he looks like an incredible hulk rather than a human. 

Was a totally forgetable experience. Is this what the record breaking movie all about?
I'd rather prefer watching dumb Shahrukh's rab ne bana di jodi in frustration. Or maybe Tindakalli Sarathi instead!

Alright. Time to leave Chennai


----------



## red_devil (Dec 28, 2008)

*Slumdog Millionaire* ... 4/5

not that great a movie...but a fresh kinda movie

[ok it deserved a 4 n not 3.5 as i'd rated it earlier]


----------



## sandeepk (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ I found it to be much better movie than all the rest movies I have seen recently. I would give it 4/5 atleast.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 28, 2008)

^ yeah it was better than most.... but somehow i couldn't rate it higher...


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

a_medico said:


> *Ghajini*- So I was not supposed to get the tickets directly as the shows were already full. That too on saturday night.
> 
> Wrong!!
> 
> ...



You are not supposed to utter bad words about that movie or a LOT of members of this forum will come and try to jump your ass telling you to support our culture and movies even if they are lame and horrible. Ok time for me to stop saying.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Cop running behind the bus looked like popaye running like Charlie Chaplin.


lolufunny

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life 
great and hilarious film, especially the long and drawn out too many babies sequence. Only problem is that the Moose does not make an appearance. 

And City of the lost children. Bizarre, well crafted movie. I was hooked at the opening santa sequence.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a single movie in Bollywood has come even half way close to hollywood's best movie of 2008 - *Batman - The Dark Knight*


----------



## eggman (Dec 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Not a single movie in Bollywood has come even half way close to hollywood's best movie of 2008 - *Batman - The Dark Knight*



Well that would've been true if TDK was really the best film of 2008. !!! (Btw, i watched it thrice in halls and 4 times with others)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 29, 2008)

remrow said:


> Watch the Gajini
> An Awesome movie




lol.............a movie of so much pliagarism.............i felt surya's acting better than amir..............the diiference was the villan name is ghajini n they changed the twin villan to single person.......thers nothing so memoorable

i give it 5/10 coz of pliagarism (though amir acting is good)


----------



## y2j826 (Dec 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Not a single movie in Bollywood has come even half way close to hollywood's best movie of 2008 - *Batman - The Dark Knight*



true true, damn true . . .


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 29, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> You are not supposed to utter bad words about that movie or a LOT of members of this forum will come and try to jump your ass telling you to support our culture and movies even if they are lame and horrible. Ok time for me to stop saying.



LOL .


----------



## IITian (Dec 29, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption
and
vita e bella, la (life is beautiful)
r the greatest movies of all times IMo.watched both of them atleast ten times.
forrest gump,motorcycle diaries,persuit of happyness,american beauty,cast away,
pulp fiction,scent of a woman and wall-e r also great movies..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 29, 2008)

*Seven Pounds* - 9/10


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 30, 2008)

Slumdog Millionaire - 9/10
The Wrestler - 9/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 30, 2008)

Revolutionary Road-8/10

Excellent Acting but not so good a script.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 30, 2008)

Passengers - 6/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 30, 2008)

^^It's not that bad. The middle part is kinda slow and boring but the ending is good though a little muddy .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 30, 2008)

Just Friends - 7/10. Decent mushy flick. 

Definitely Maybe - 8/10. Better than the above.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 30, 2008)

*Quantum of Solace* - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> *Les Diaboliques(1955) 9/10*
> 
> Man,...its an awesome movie.
> This is how a mystery should be handled.
> ...



Nobody on this movie??!!!
Guys watch it...u won't regret.


----------



## pushkar (Dec 31, 2008)

Slumdog Millionaire - 7/10

Didn't live up to the hype. OK sort movie.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 31, 2008)

Pan's Labyrinth - 9/10


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 31, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Nobody on this movie??!!!
> Guys watch it...u won't regret.



kyun dekhun.! mera recommended movie " Secondhand Lions" koi dekha kya?


----------



## slugger (Jan 1, 2009)

Sum Docu watched recently

*Shadow Company* - 8/10
*IMDB link*

*Pirate Radio USA* - 7/10
*IMDB link*


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 1, 2009)

rab ne bana di jodi - 9.5/10


----------



## Chirag (Jan 1, 2009)

^^
Zomg!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 1, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> rab ne bana di jodi - 9.5/10


*
hmm.......srk fanboy?*


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> rab ne bana di jodi - 9.5/10


I hereby un-subscribe to this thread.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2009)

There should  points restriction on Bolly movies!!

Occupation 101



> A thought-provoking and powerful documentary film on the current and historical root causes of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and U.S. political involvement.


Damn good documentary.

I am on a documentary watching spreeee


----------



## a_medico (Jan 1, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> I am on a documentary watching spreeee



Do also try *Sharkwater* and *Sicko*.


----------



## windchimes (Jan 1, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> I am on a documentary watching spreeee



Me too.. 
war - us- political fan ?? then try Taxi to the Dark Side ,Standard Operating Procedure,Fahrenheit 9/11 etc. And I am also after wildlife stuff and UFO stuff..


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2009)

Death Race 7/10. Watch simply for the action & Statham.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

iMav said:


> I hereby un-subscribe to this thread.



Main toh forum chorne ki soch raha hu.Rab ne bana di jodi Kuch toh level rakho yaar.

Imagine ispe based game kaise aayegi shahrukh dancing around the trees.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> rab ne bana di jodi - 9.5/10


Arrey yaar, aadha number kyun kaata?  10/10 hi de deta.


----------



## confused (Jan 2, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Arrey yaar, aadha number kyun kaata?  10/10 hi de deta.


coz, 10 is benchmark.....held by *Om Shanti Om*


----------



## eggman (Jan 2, 2009)

^^Ha ha!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 2, 2009)

School of Rock --- 8/10 ..
A light humorous comedy for all rock and metal lovers like me


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

^

Ace Ventura : Pet Detective 7.5/10.

.5 extra bcoz Cannibal Corpse appears in the film and they are also playing Hammer Smashed Face \m/.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2009)

jyotsna said:


> *dear sir/madam*
> *www.mailmantra.com]



What is this "Dear Sir/Madam" ?

And if that link is supposed to be a spam, then u'll be reported.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2009)

lol...spammers are targeting this thread now


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 2, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> rab ne bana di jodi - 9.5/10



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31.gif


----------



## R2K (Jan 2, 2009)

firehouse dog-------------------not so content rich movie but I loved it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 3, 2009)

Somewhere in time-8/10

Slumdog Millionaire-9/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 3, 2009)

A Fistful of Dollars
For a Few Dollars More
Whew it took me almost two years to completely watch the "Dollar" trilogy must watch for any western fan.Going to find more of these kind of movies.

Got around to watch Kung-Fu Panda the movie is very good but the only sore point for me was Jack Black's voice which broke the immersion of the movie.

Has anybody watched "Teeth" if more women were like that world would be a different place .

Hellboy animated movies are very good and kudos to Ron Perlman,I have found Hellboy to be shown exactly the way he is presented in the comics. 

D.O.A(1950) now that's a genuine thriller if there ever was, a must watch if you like classics.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 4, 2009)

*Dil Kabaddi* - Another offbeat movie. Typical multiplex movie which will appeal to selected audience. Drags a bit in second half. But overall effect is good. Worth a watch. Irfan khan, Soha Ali Khan, Rahul Bose, Konkana Sen Sharma, Rahul Khanna...all are good.

The Raaga babe was cool.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 4, 2009)

Secondhand Lions-9/10

Cheers to the guy who recommended it.Real good watch.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 4, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 4.5/5(biased  )

the best movie of 08 i've seen.the love story is the weakest link though.i know many people like fictional/animated movies in the states,but S.M is my pick for the oscars.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 4, 2009)

Slumdog and oscars.LOL.

See the wrestler or the curious case of benjamin button.Inpeccable performances.Slumdog is over hyped.City of God was wayy better.


----------



## george101 (Jan 4, 2009)

just saw slumdog millionaire. superb movie i must say. superb acting, even newcomers. 9.5/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

Ghost Town -> 7/10

Gonna checkout Slumdog Millionare after this tomorrow. Going to watch Inside now .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 4, 2009)

Felon - 7/10
Holes - 7.5/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 4, 2009)

The Wrestler-10/10

Brilliant movie.Simply brilliant.The best movie of 2008 so far. Haven t seen Benjamin Button yet tho.


----------



## IITian (Jan 4, 2009)

curious case of benjamin button
a must watch i w'd say
a movie which deserves an oscar...definitely..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 5, 2009)

^will check both out.currently in process of acquiring "the wrestler" i'd be biased on this too coz of my wrestling interests


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 5, 2009)

n6300 where are you 

YOU HAVE BECOME A BIG BIG FAN OF CLOCKWORK ORANGE after eggy and me


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 5, 2009)

Appaloosa - 9/10


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 5, 2009)

watched *Slumdog Millionaire* have to give this flick  8/10 . nice story and a lot of indian slangs too ..


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 5, 2009)

i think genre n imdb link must b given along with ur recommendations.........
as everyone has a taste,,, and no one can watch all these........
so it'll be easier for others......!!

salaam bombay  -- 8.5/10
genre : drama
got refrenced through slumdog millionaire

showing the true face of mumbai aka bombay.........


----------



## red_devil (Jan 5, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> n6300 where are you
> 
> YOU HAVE BECOME A BIG BIG FAN OF CLOCKWORK ORANGE after eggy and me




ah sorry...was away for a while...
but YES !!


all you movie buffs MUST MUST watch A CLOCKWORK ORANGE !! 

AwwESOme MOVIE !!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 5, 2009)

The Truman Show -8\10,weird ****,could have been better though.


----------



## sub1zero (Jan 5, 2009)

The Departed. Brilliant Story, Damon, Di Caprio, Nicholson and Marky Mark. Need I say more? Oh yeah. Martin Scorsese


----------



## R2K (Jan 5, 2009)

now watching channel : Zee Studio)

Bringing down the house 

pretty good so far-----------------good comedy


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 6, 2009)

Someone suggest me a nice English movie. Genre doesnt matter!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ A Clockwork Orange !!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 6, 2009)

ok everyone that suggested me "the wrestler",i'm sorry i guess u havent seen "rocky balboa" coz the story is so similar.besides me being a hardcore wrestling fan knows that this movie didnt depict the wrestling scene properly.It was like "Rock On" for a metal fan

i would give it a 2.75/5 anyone planning to acquire this don't if u have already seen rocky balboa.there is 1 good extreme wrestling scene though and better acting by the lead star than Sly but it was a waste of my bandwidth

also i still maintain slumdog millionaire better than the dark knight and this.kinda now reluctant to get "the curious case of benjamin button" but will get "a clockwork orange".hope this will be good


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, gotta see 3 movies today...

1) Slumdog Millionare
2) A Clockwork Orange (After seeing esumitkumar's and eggman's fandom for it)
3) Eagle Eye


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone watched The Day The Earth Stood Still starring Keanu Reeves!!


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Scoop- 8.5/10 super comedy by Woody Allen

Match Point- 9.5/10  Woody Allen at his best a must watch for all

Chronicles of Riddick- 8/10 vry good sci-fi thriller

Hot Fuzz- 7/10  good comedy

The Shawshank Redemption- 10/10  if anyone still hav not seen this watch dis first

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer- 8/10 

Lord Of War- 8.5/10 

Small Time Crooks- 7/10 (Woody Allen's)

A Clockwork Orange- 6/10  didn't like it,don't know wt soo amazing abt it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone watched The Day The Earth Stood Still starring Keanu Reeves??
Try Lord Of The Rings series. I think it's the best series. Also try Star Wars series. Just finished seeing the Saga yesterday. It's superb!!

Anyone watched The Day The Earth Stood Still starring Keanu Reeves??
Try Lord Of The Rings series. I think it's the best series. Also try Star Wars series. Just finished seeing the Stars Wars saga yesterday. It's superb!!

Anyone watched The Day The Earth Stood Still starring Keanu Reeves??
Try Lord Of The Rings series. I think it's the best series. Also try Star Wars series. Just finished seeing the Stars Wars saga yesterday. It's superb!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 6, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> A Clockwork Orange- 6/10 didn't like it,don't know wt soo amazing abt it


 
hmm..tell me what is ur age..This movie is not mainstream cinema or for those ppl who like action/comedy/horror films ..This movie was set in Britain when it was a changing society..in 70s....Also no director can be pefectionist as Stanley Kubrick who had done full justice to Novel "Clockwork Orange"

What makes this film my fav :

1. Very offbeat topic : some lame ppl can call psychos the lovers of CW..
2. Awesome background score
3. Awesome dialogues and acting by Alex (Viddy well little brother..Viddy Well)
4. I was not able to understand this movie for 1/2 an hr..on recommendation of eggy ..saw it again with full concentration .....was amazing !
5. I became an instant fan of Stanley ...His more Brain Fking films include 2001 A Space Odessey..watch that ..He made that movie so that 90% ppl wudnt understand it in first time 
6. That scene in CW where a Dr is putting salt water in Alex's eyes is real
7. Scene in which his two ex friends are choking him in water is real
8. Stanley wasnt able to take perfect shot of Alex jumping from II floor. So he had thrown the camera to shot that scene..Such a perfectionist ! 

Read more from wiki...abt CW

I can say Clockwork Orange and all Stanley films are for those ppl who like to see Brain Fcking movies ..STANLEY rocksssss !!! *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys38.gif

(Have to watch Guru Dutt movies too as he was Stanley Kubrick of Bollywood)

PS : PARANJ .....NJOY CLOCKWORK ORANGE !!  ! I m waiting to see one more fan after eggy, me and n6300..Konfirm that after seeing the movie


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2009)

^abey mujhe bhool gaya  Already watched 2001: A Space Oddysey and will watch 2010: WHen we made contact


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 6, 2009)

^^oops ....rahim yar tune kabhi bataya nahin 

ye lo these are official fanboys of Stanley Kubrick and CW :

eggman,esumitkumar,n6300,rahimveron...

aur kisi ko name add karana hai kya *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys46.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire :- 9/10

Amazing movie. Simply amazing! The movie is really well done and some of it is disturbing too (Not violently but psychologically and emotionally.). The acting was far better than I expected. 

Off to watch A Clockwork Orange now .


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> (Have to watch Guru Dutt movies too as he was Stanley Kubrick of Bollywood)



Only movie I've seen and was blown away by him was "Pyaasa"...all dialogues, song lyrics are just as glass splinter goes straight to ur heart.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 6, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> A Clockwork Orange- 6/10 didn't like it,don't know wt soo amazing abt it


 
you didn't viddy it right, oh my brother..


viddy it without having any prior impressions, oh my brothers, and you shall all understand why there are quite a few members in the "I love A CLOCKWORK ORANGE"  fan club..

btw, where is @Psychosocial ??

would like to know if hes become the latest member of our club


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 7, 2009)

Zack and Miri make a Porno - 7.5/10  A laugh riot for all u Seth Rogen fans.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 7, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> hmm..tell me what is ur age..This movie is not mainstream cinema or for those ppl who like action/comedy/horror films ..This movie was set in Britain when it was a changing society..in 70s....Also no director can be pefectionist as Stanley Kubrick who had done full justice to Novel "Clockwork Orange"



Dude u really sound like a ten year old kid who fights with friends over his favorite superhero.
Who will expect this type of film to be a action/comedy film?no one.
I saw this film after seeing eggman recommending it and seeing several good imdb reviews.Was expecting even slower movie than "Boy A"(which i like vry much)but it wasn't.Saw CWO at a stretch without ever getting bored,and enjoyed some scenes,but i didn't like the whole experience of the movie.
I never said the movie  its story/direction were bad.Honestly i didn't like the theme,n don't expect everyone to like wt u like.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, what happened to my review on "CWO" ?? Could n't find it anywhere...
I had given it 7 on 10. Good but not gr8. Initial scenes are a bit dragged to build the protagonists character.

/offtopic,
when the film was released was gandhiji alive? If yes, I guess he was influenced by the movie or vice versa, Stanley was influenced by him.
Because Gandhiji believed in changing people from within; in his opinion one would stop doing something wrong if it comes from within...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 7, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> Dude u really sound like a ten year old kid who fights with friends over his favorite superhero.
> Who will expect this type of film to be a action/comedy film?no one.
> I saw this film after seeing eggman recommending it and seeing several good imdb reviews.Was expecting even slower movie than "Boy A"(which i like vry much)but it wasn't.Saw CWO at a stretch without ever getting bored,and enjoyed some scenes,but i didn't like the whole experience of the movie.
> I never said the movie  its story/direction were bad.Honestly i didn't like the theme,n don't expect everyone to like wt u like.



FYI I was just asking ur age as there are lotsa kids in this forum ..U didnt like the theme ...ITS OK..*but it doesnt give u any right to bash me* 

Also I am not forcing anybody..we are here to share our fav movies not to abuse anybody saying ur 10 yr old ..I am superior etc etc all that BS ..I was giving u only reasons why I love that movie 

Rest ur choice .......diff ppl diff opinions...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, A clockwork Orange is great movie but there are better movies out there. The acting and screenplay were brilliant no doubt and is in my list as one of the best movies of all times. 

The Curious Case of Benjamin button- 10/10

Brilliant movie. Comes ahead of Wrestler in terms of content, as the best movie of 2008. The acting, rather the scope to act, was better/more in the case of the Wrester.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 7, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire: 7.5/10
A good film to watch,but not "Great!" or "Awesome!"


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 7, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> FYI I was just asking ur age as there are lotsa kids in this forum ..U didnt like the theme ...ITS OK..*but it doesnt give u any right to bash me*


Just chk the profile page for age..anyway leave it
and i am 25 Brother Sir


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats cool 25


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2009)

@zyborg & esumit: Both of you should pm each other ur addresses and take care of each other like men .. viddy right brothers?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 7, 2009)

Since everybody is going gaga over Clockwork Orange, lemme give my inputs too. I saw it year ago and it was just another Violent movie for me. Found nothing in it to go absolutely crazy about. I wud give this flick 7/10.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange :- 9.5/10

An epic movie and a classic. Not to be missed. The story is engrossing and the acting is just mind-blowing. And oh, the dialogues are brilliant!

In black times of plagarism like Ghajini and lame movies like Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi, watch classic movies like this .

@esumitkumar :- count me in your little A Clockwork Orange fanclub .


----------



## iMav (Jan 7, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall - 6/10 Worth 1 watch. Some nice comic moments, decent story but has un-necessary flashing. 18+ in the absence of family. Stats & ends with the guy going around naked.Mila Kunix looks super cute!


----------



## shantanu (Jan 7, 2009)

daymn.. nice config man  you have 2 cores more than i have


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

^ A spamming mod ?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2009)

Just watched Memento, its very engrossing and might require a second viewing to understand it completely.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2009)

shantanu said:


> daymn.. nice config man  you have 2 cores more than i have


lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 8, 2009)

@Paranj..Glad that u liked it ...  

*Clockwork Orange Fanclub* : 

*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys74.gif

1.Eggman (Post ur real name)
2.Sumit 
3.n6300 (Post ur real name) 
4.Rahim
5.Paranj ...  


@Rahim.. I watched Memento..but wasnt able to understand it in one go..very confusing and mindfking story ..one scene going frm here to there ...geeez ..so tough to understand........


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 8, 2009)

i watched Slumdog Millionaire after being recommended by this thread ..... Awesome movie ....


----------



## Rahim (Jan 8, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> @Rahim.. I watched Memento..but wasnt able to understand it in one go..very confusing and mindfking story ..one scene going frm here to there ...geeez ..so tough to understand........


 Do watch it again and believe me, you will understand the story. 
Sprite piyo aur Apni Akal Lagao


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 8, 2009)

^^hmmm...uske liye to bade dhyan se movie dekhni padegi...
not possible wid my hulla machao bakar room mates


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^hmmm...uske liye to bade dhyan se movie dekhni padegi...
> not possible wid my hulla machao bakar room mates


Kaya re, u got "CWO" but not Memento.
Its not that brainfcuk. But the thing is that, if u miss one scene, u won't get later part of the movie (like, why he's doing, how did he knew etc.)
Another movie like this (means, mis one scene and loose control type) is "Deja Vu"


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2009)

*The curious case of Benjamin Button - 10/10
*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 8, 2009)

Eagle Eye :- 7/10

Nice action flick with an ok story and good acting.


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 8, 2009)

*Slumdog Millionaire* 6.5/10 .. I think it is slightly over rated movie...


----------



## looogk (Jan 8, 2009)

this thread is useful to choose a right movie, i like animated movies please post some other good funny animated movies....

English movies

animation:
                harton hears A who, scooby doo, ice age 2
horror , thriller:

                The messengers, Doomsday , happening , the time machine


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2009)

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas* *?/10*

I admit that I could not understand anything of this movie.
Anyone, please shade some light on the purpose of making it.
May be some good acting but...

O.K. I'm lost.........HELP.......


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

the dark knight 9/10
open season 2 - 4/10


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 9, 2009)

looogk said:


> this thread is useful to choose a right movie, i like animated movies please post some other good funny animated movies....
> 
> English movies
> 
> ...



animation: Go for WALL-E .... I almost had a drop of tear in my eye at the very end... Damn awesome animation


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2009)

À l'intérieur (Inside) - 7/10. All I could see in the movie was blood, blood & more blood. It was a bloody _fiesta_. The end again was not very satisfying. 

Rat Race - 9/10. Watched is yesterday night & was freaking hilarious. 

The Descent - 7/10. Decent horror/thriller flick. 

Buying the Cow - 7/10. Mushy & TP comic movie. Typical Jerry O'connell & Ryan Reynolds comedy.

Balls Out-The Gary Houseman Story - 8/10. Sean William Scott. Need I say more.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

jal_desai said:


> animation: Go for WALL-E .... I almost had a drop of tear in my eye at the very end... Damn awesome animation



well me too a great fan of animation movies some other  great animation movies are

Resident Evil - Degeneration
Shrek - The Halls
Wall-E
Open Season 2


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2009)

What about 2010? Do anybody here liked it (thinkers only)?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 9, 2009)

Airplane :- 6/10


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> À l'intérieur (Inside) - 7/10. All I could see in the movie was blood, blood & more blood. It was a bloody _fiesta_. The end again was not very satisfying.
> 
> The Descent - 7/10. Decent horror/thriller flick.



 must watch for some decent gore and thrill addicts.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 9, 2009)

slumdog millionaire bags 5 awards at Broadcast Film Critics Association's 14th annual Critics choice awards in US.

read full article here


----------



## shantanu (Jan 9, 2009)

i got casanova today, dont know how it will turn up.. ( heath bhai wali  ) lol


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2009)

If Only. 8/10 for the script. Recommended watch.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2009)

*Revolver* - 8/10

Didnt get much of it though. Will see it again.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *Revolver* - 8/10
> 
> Didnt get much of it though. Will see it again.


Exact IMDB link plz, there are too many entries for the same name...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 10, 2009)

Max Payne - 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2009)

Rhitwick - *www.imdb.com/title/tt0365686/

Awesome movie, Jason Statham + Guy Ritchie always rock.


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2009)

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle.......................saw it on tv........it was released during 1992.......i usually don't like old movies but believe me.....this movie will hold u in excitement from start to end................a story which displays how far a lady can go to take a revenge


----------



## IITian (Jan 11, 2009)

has any1 here watched "Perfume"
i jst loved that movie.. climax was perfect
downloaded "clockwork orange" bcos of so many praises here but can't makeup my mind to watch it.. 
"scent of a woman" is another must watch movie for all al pacino fans.


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2009)

IITian said:


> has any1 here watched "Perfume"
> i jst loved that movie.. climax was perfect
> *downloaded "clockwork orange" bcos of so many praises here but can't makeup my mind to watch it.. *
> "scent of a woman" is another must watch movie for all al pacino fans.





why??????
what's wrong with that movie


----------



## IITian (Jan 11, 2009)

R2K said:


> why??????
> what's wrong with that movie



well nothing
seems to b a very old movie nd the print is also not very good


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2009)

*Disaster Movie* - 1/10


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *Disaster Movie - 1/10*





if u are giving that movie only 1/10 then why r u recommenting that movie in this thread


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ ++1 ...

@IITian..Viddy well brother ...u dloaded it from wrong sources man..first read the comments below to**ent file before dloading 

@R2K..are u also a CWO fan


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2009)

^abey sumit ,stop ur PR-fanclub-stuff and stop asking "are u a CWO fan", lol.......

V for Vendetta:  AGood Movie with a little stretched up scenec in the middle, interesting overall.


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow!!! So many fans of A CLOCKWORK ORANGE!!!! 

@IITian: A CLOCKWORK ORANGE has absolutely amazing Cinematography and would not feel like a 70s movie at all!!! 

Btw, watch *2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY* , it is also Great by Kubrick dada!!!Ending is kinda baffling though


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 11, 2009)

Please suggest some nice Family Entertainers.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 11, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 10/10


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Please suggest some nice Family Entertainers.



Meet The Parents( not Fockers though)

Pursuit of Happyness

Slumdog Millionaire

I half - 9.8/10
II half - 5/10 (Seems like a chick flick)


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ ++1 ...
> 
> @IITian..Viddy well brother ...u dloaded it from wrong sources man..first read the comments below to**ent file before dloading
> 
> @R2K..are u also a CWO fan



lol..........hmmm...not really....but i liked it


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 11, 2009)

@R2K, If I remember correctly, last night u posted dat u were watching "Cheeni Kum"...then I found u again edited dat post...didn't u like d movie??


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @R2K, If I remember correctly, last night u posted dat u were watching "Cheeni Kum"...then I found u again edited dat post...didn't u like d movie??




lol...so ppl are watching here......

sorry...actually it was not cheeni kum but it was nishabd(*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nishabd)...

lol.....actually i did not like the movie....it seemed to a kinda disturbing ....i mean its a really weird movie


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2009)

eggman said:


> Btw, watch *2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY* , it is also Great by Kubrick dada!!!Ending is kinda baffling though


To understand the ending, do watch 2010: When We Made Contact. Not a very good sequel but a little bland.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 11, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire:

4.5/5


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 11, 2009)

Perfume stands as one of the bes films i have ever seen. It was brilliant.


----------



## windchimes (Jan 11, 2009)

jal_desai said:


> *Slumdog Millionaire* 6.5/10 .. I think it is slightly over rated movie...



Yes. I too felt it is *slightly* overrated. Script seems to
 have a few flaws .I am avoiding spoilers but some of the reasons 
how the hero answers certain questions cant be justified completely
 as it isn't convincing enough. And again KBC isn't done live as seen in the
movie. I think the poverty,slum surroundings etc was the USP in the West

By the way  the young kids were brilliant and AR RAHMAN'S
compostitions are awesome!!


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2009)

*DOG DAY AFTERNOON* - 9/10... One of the most interesting bank robberies film Ive seen!!! Als acting is Top Notch!! The tag line alone makes you wanna see it ....


> The robbery should have taken 10 minutes. 4 hours later, the bank was like a circus sideshow. 8 hours later, it was the hottest thing on live T.V. 12 hours later, it was all history. And it's all true


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2009)

^ Sounds great. Will watch it soon.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jan 11, 2009)

Monsters INC.! nice simple movie with interesting stuff.! like the matrix style 'doors'.    A thorough entertainer.. made my day..


----------



## eggman (Jan 12, 2009)

SLUMDOG MILLIONARE won the best Film at Golden Globes!!!!
I wanted BEN BUTTON to win, but anyhow!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

*For all my brothers who love Clockwork Orange *:

A-Lex is the upcoming eleventh studio album by Brazilian metal band Sepultura. It is scheduled for release on January 23, 2009 by independent German record label SPV. This is the first album featuring new drummer Jean Dolabella, since the departure of Igor Cavalera in 2006.[1]

A-Lex is based on the 1962 book A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess, which in 1971 was adapted into a film version by Stanley Kubrick.

Yoooohoooo..SEPULTURA (Mast thrash metal) and CWO 
High hopes indeed ..Lets wait for 23rd Jan
*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys107.gif


----------



## Rahim (Jan 12, 2009)

^Kuch samajh mein nahin aayaa maybe my lack of rock-love.

Thanks eggman for recommending DOG DAY AFTERNOON


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ arre yaar..I love metal..and Sepultura,the Brazilian ThrAsh Metal band is releasing a full album of theirs based on CWO ..hai na DOUBLE MAZAA....already reviewers have given them 8/10 rating 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-Lex


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 12, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ arre yaar..I love metal..and Sepultura,the Brazilian ThrAsh Metal band is releasing a full album of theirs based on CWO ..hai na DOUBLE MAZAA....already reviewers have given them 8/10 rating
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-Lex


 If its going to release, how come they are reviewed already and rated???

So, the songs in this album would tell the movie story or what??
Some "Opera" like concept eh?? Where a story is told by singing...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

sabr kar rhitwick ..review links are in bottom right at wiki page  

Songs I think are based on novel "CWO" not the film ....As Sepultura said 

"We will write our soundtrack for this story and Burgess' life will be an inspiration also to write the music, lyrics and for the artwork"

(Anthony Burgess was the  writer of novel CWO published in 1962)

Track listing
"A-Lex I" - 1:53 
"Moloko Mesto" - 2:09 
"Filthy Rot" - 2:45 
"We′ve Lost You" - 4:13 
"What I Do!" - 2:01 
"A-Lex II" - 2:18 
"The Treatment" - 3:23 
"Metamorphosis" - 3:01 
"Sadistic Values" - 6:50 
"Forceful Behavior" - 2:27 
"Conform" - 1:54 
"A-Lex III" - 2:03 

baaki bahut kuch wiki pe hai ..  ..links main 
"The Experiment" - 3:28 
"Strike" - 3:40 
"Enough Said" - 1:36 
"Ludwig Van" - 5:29 
"A-Lex IV" - 2:46 
"Paradox" - 2:15


----------



## eggman (Jan 12, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> *For all my brothers who love Clockwork Orange *:
> 
> A-Lex is the upcoming eleventh studio album by Brazilian metal band Sepultura. It is scheduled for release on January 23, 2009 by independent German record label SPV. This is the first album featuring new drummer Jean Dolabella, since the departure of Igor Cavalera in 2006.[1]
> 
> ...


Can't wait man!!! I wonder how will it be?? Must be a concept album I guess!!!

I like the title...A-lex.......
Viddy well brother, viddy well!!!!!!!!


----------



## vish786 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hooligans 
rating: 9.2/10

realistic brutal action


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the album A-Lex.

Pretty good album the by veterans, Sepultura.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I have the album A-Lex.
> 
> Pretty good album the by veterans, Sepultura.



How can u have it if its not yet released???
Or, is it out 'there'?


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I have the album A-Lex.
> 
> Pretty good album the by veterans, Sepultura.



How come u never shared this news with us if u like CWO


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 12, 2009)

SPOILER...dont read if u dint see Ghajini

Dint understand a small thing in Ghajini, this guy doesnt remember anything after being hit on head, he remembers everything in before that incident life...then why does Jiah khan explain him full story (including how Asin and Amir met in movie) when he is in hospital with all his marks and clues erased by Ghajini??


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2009)

^ No, he loses his full memory. Unlike Memento.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 12, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> SPOILER...dont read if u dint see Ghajini
> 
> Dint understand a small thing in Ghajini, this guy doesnt remember anything after being hit on head, he remembers everything in before that incident life...then why does Jiah khan explain him full story (including how Asin and Amir met in movie) when he is in hospital with all his marks and clues erased by Ghajini??


LOL!!!
Sach mein aisa hai kaya???
Nice find...but no answers*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/21.png


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

rhitwick and ionicsachin...

pehle movie to dekh lo ..acchi hai...Memento apni jagah hai..aur Ghajini apni jagah..200 crores kama liye box office pe

Ans is Jiah feels guilty after knowing Aamir's full story (cuz she had informed ghajini abt Aamir's whereabouts) so she tells him full story so that Aamir can kill Ghajini


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 12, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> rhitwick and ionicsachin...
> 
> pehle movie to dekh lo ..acchi hai...Memento apni jagah hai..aur Ghajini apni jagah..200 crores kama liye box office pe
> 
> Ans is Jiah feels guilty after knowing Aamir's full story (cuz she had informed ghajini abt Aamir's whereabouts) so she tells him full story so that Aamir can kill Ghajini


So ,it goes like this...
Aamir listens to full story, which might have taken 4-5 mins.
He goes, fights and fights and fights...and finally kills Villain, within rest 10 mins.

I've not seen the movie just guessing...aisa kuch hua hai kaya?


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2009)

^^hahaha...exactly. He did it all in 10 minutes after hearing the backstory.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 12, 2009)

He lost his full memory. Hmm why didn't Jiah Khan acted as his wife?? could have married later and enjoyed his wealth. 

Damn slow server doesn't let me edit. Its act and not acted.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 12, 2009)

RocknRolla - 8/10


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 12, 2009)

@esumitkumar
man ghajini earned a lot not only coz of his acting, but due to large number of theatres it opened in and extreme promotions

@others
no man, still i m not satisfied with that answer, why does she need to tell the whole story, he already remembers everythng before bang on head....
and another thing, why doesnt he forget anything while he is on vehicle with Jiah while going for killing Ghajini, thats a large span of time. But later wen he forgets partially its relatively too short span of time.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

^^may be we can open another thread for budding directors here 

"Suggest alternate ending for ur fav movies "


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't post ghajini spoilers here.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 12, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> @esumitkumar
> man ghajini earned a lot not only coz of his acting, but due to large number of theatres it opened in and extreme promotions
> 
> @others
> ...



yaar itna dimag laga k bolly pictures mat dekha kar............bus dekh aur enjoy kar......dont find flaws in it.....otherwise ........ 
also, u r not a critic, so y u bother abt it....!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> @esumitkumar
> man ghajini earned a lot not only coz of his acting, but due to large number of theatres it opened in and extreme promotions


kuch bhi ho..i still respect and like Aamir's acting..be it TZP, Andaz apna apna or Lagaan..No comparison with Hollywood actors..India main best hai bhai..

aur yaar hindi movie mai itna logic lagayega to movie enjoy kaise karega


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 12, 2009)

yaar apna amir khan perfectionist hai naa, isliye shayad maine kuch jyada hi dhyaan se dekh li


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 12, 2009)

+10 for amir's dedication towards acting.........!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 12, 2009)

Bolt - 9/10. One of the hidden gems of 2008 which I failed to pick up. Beautiful & light hearted animated film.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 12, 2009)

Mystic River - Look out for Sean Penn's acting
The Usual Suspect - Probably the best movie in its genre. You ll find it best wen u watch it second time
Prestige
A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2009)

^^Sean Penn kinda overreacted IMO. While Tim Robbins did a good job, Kevin Bacon is always good but underrated.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> How can u have it if its not yet released???
> Or, is it out 'there'?



It's out 'there'


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2009)

eggman said:


> Meet The Parents( not Fockers though)
> 
> Pursuit of Happyness
> 
> ...



Did you suggest Slumdog Millionaire for family viewing? I think there is one kissing scene. I guess nowadays that thing is passable?

Come on folks please suggest some clean family entertainers. I'm sure there are lots out there.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2009)

*11:14* - 8/10

Definitely worth a watch. Awesome direction.


----------



## eggman (Jan 13, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Did you suggest Slumdog Millionaire for family viewing? I think there is one kissing scene. I guess nowadays that thing is passable?
> 
> Come on folks please suggest some clean family entertainers. I'm sure there are lots out there.



OOps no no....That was for otherpost
There one kissing scene(nothing intense) but usage of MC and Chu*** word are there!!!



Pathik said:


> *11:14* - 8/10
> 
> Definitely worth a watch. Awesome direction.


Is it like Vantage Point?


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jan 13, 2009)

Dog day afternoon 6/10

**might include spoilers**

Dint find it that interesting.! It was just like any other movie.! Just the fact that it was based on a real-life story might make it a lil interesting , but the movie just fizzles out in the end.! Slow paced movie, with boring and looong dialogues between sonny, his gay partner, his wife, his mother.! Though the movie boasts of being accurate about the incidents that took place, only 30% of the movie is accurate.!


----------



## eggman (Jan 13, 2009)

*25th Hour*- 8/10 : It's about a convicted drug dealer who has one last day of freedom before beginning a seven-year prison sentence. It's quite a sad film actually and directed very well by Spike Lee!!! If nothing else, watch it for Edward Norton's performance !!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm still waiting for all of your suggestions folks on some family entertainers. I know most of you may not watch these often but still if someone can pour in their suggestions it would be great.


----------



## eggman (Jan 13, 2009)

^^Any Animation movie like WALL.E , Toy Story, Finding Nemo,Shrek....you know....

It's a Wonderful Life  is another great flick.

Or pick out any light heart clean comedy like Home Alone 1,2 , Baby's Day Out, Back to The Future,E.T. ....

Fantasy films like Harry Potter (dreadful films) or LOTR Trilogy or PoC Trilogy, Jurrasic park....

Groundhog Day is also a great one


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 13, 2009)

watch "*Spirited Away*"- a movie about a little girl & her parents who get lost & end up in a strange wonderland. the movie is about the adventures of the little girl & how she saves her parents who have been turned into pigs.  it is a japanese anime(but english dubbed version is also available). it won a lot of awards in japan & has a *97%* fresh rating on rotten tomatoes..i highly recommend this movie for fans of animation movies. but if you're not much into kids & fantasy you might not enjoy it.the protagonist- the little girl is a very sweet character & you'll begin to wish you had a sister like her(at least i did as i do not have a sister)​


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2009)

^^Yeah recommended movie. Very good anime.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 14, 2009)

Passengers - 7/10
Prestige - 9/10
21 - 6.5/10
Slundog Millionaire - 6/10


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 14, 2009)

Kite Runner- 9/10 A must watch.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2009)

*Defiance* - 9/10

Superb War Movie


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 14, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^Yeah recommended movie. Very good anime.



So, *T*. you've watched Spirited Away!..Its just fantastic. Has anyone watched "*Howl's Moving Castle*"..its by the the same animator hayao miyazaki who created spirited away.this movie also has a very good rating at rottentomatoes.com...if anyone has seen it please tell me.


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 14, 2009)

*Blindness*-9/10. Excellent story, acting and camera work. Based on a novel, I read somewhere. Must watch!

GA


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 14, 2009)

Jaane tu ya jaane na (8/10)

Guys please suggest me some low-brow English comedy movies. I love them!


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2009)

i watched this movie today

Bruce Almighty-------fantastic comedy movie


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2009)

*The Butterfly Effect* - 10/10

F**king Brilliant.


----------



## eggman (Jan 16, 2009)

^^Have you seen the Director's Cut!!!
IMO, it's even better!!! Try to see that!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2009)

^ K.. Will try..

BTW, 

*Pearl Harbour* - 8/10
*Bounce* - 6/10


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2009)

^ K.. Will try..

BTW, 

*Pearl Harbour* - 8/10
*Bounce* - 6/10


----------



## vish786 (Jan 16, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Have you seen the Director's Cut!!!
> IMO, it's even better!!! Try to see that!!!



whats extra in director edition ?


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 16, 2009)

*RocknRolla*-8/10. Another gem from Guy Ritchie. Witty dialogue and humor. 

GA


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2009)

*Troy* - 8/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 16, 2009)

Big Momma's House :- 6/10

And can you guys recommand me some good horror//thriller/psychopathic/gory movie ? Havent seen any movie from the mentioned genres since a long time .


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 16, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Big Momma's House :- 6/10
> 
> And can you guys recommand me some good horror//thriller/psychopathic/gory movie ? Havent seen any movie from the mentioned genres since a long time .


Eden Lake?


----------



## eggman (Jan 16, 2009)

Låt den rätte komma in - 9.5/10 (Let the Right One In)

Great Great ROmantic Horror film!!!Its about a boy who fells in love with a girl, beautiful girl only to find out that she was a vampire!!! It's one of the best I've seen this year!!! Highly Recc!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2009)

*Children of Men* - 8/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 16, 2009)

Seven Pounds - 8/10
Gran Torino - 9/10


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 16, 2009)

eggman said:


> Låt den rätte komma in - 9.5/10 (Let the Right One In)
> 
> ROmantic Horror film!!



gr8 to see romance n horror together......??
but could u clear one thing......?? i suppose this movie is not in eng...!!
am i right ??


----------



## eggman (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, its Swedish....but you've got subtitles


----------



## R2K (Jan 16, 2009)

now watching crank


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 16, 2009)

^lol horrible movie

Must watch=   Match Point- 9.5/10

The Ninth Gate  8/10 

Eagle eye 7/10 


Must not watch 
The mist - 5/10
Dead End - 1/10


----------



## Who (Jan 16, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> So, *T*. you've watched Spirited Away!..Its just fantastic. Has anyone watched "*Howl's Moving Castle*"..its by the the same animator hayao miyazaki who created spirited away.this movie also has a very good rating at rottentomatoes.com...if anyone has seen it please tell me.



I have seen it , i have basically seen most Hayao Miyazaki films , if we put it that way i have see many anime flicks & series , now returning to your question , Yes Howl's castle is a very good movie it's worth a shot & IMO it's lot better then few disney movies that keep dishing out every year.


----------



## R2K (Jan 16, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> ^lol horrible movie



i don't think so........at the starting the hero just gets up from the bed and watched a video on tv ( ofcourse it was not porn).........and WTF.....he just smashed that big screen LCD tv into pieces .......huh..

but thats where the fun begins


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2009)

*The Game* - 9/10

David Fincher rocks.


----------



## eggman (Jan 17, 2009)

Pathik said:


> David Fincher rocks.



+1

Try his *Zodiac*. How that film was ignored by Academy Awards is beyond me!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 17, 2009)

watch "*BOLT*" an animated movie from walt disney productions...8.5/10


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 17, 2009)

Watched *Chandni Chowk to China* yesterday.Really stupid movie.Bolly guys are really copy cats.
Chandni Chowk to China=Kung Fu Panda + Yodha (Malayalam Movie) + Singh is King like stupid comedy and not even half as good as Kung Fu panda or Yodha.

I would give it 4/10.


----------



## R2K (Jan 17, 2009)

^^^

yeah......malayalam movie yodha is far better than this................


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> watch "*BOLT*" an animated movie from walt disney productions...8.5/10


I mentioned that in my last post as well. An excellent movie. I rated it 9/10 on IMDB. A must watch indeed.


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 17, 2009)

watched *The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button* yesterday..i was one of the best film i have seen
i would rate it 8/10


----------



## go4saket (Jan 17, 2009)

Mad Money (Comedy) 9/10
The Italian Job (Action) 9/10


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 17, 2009)

just back from fun cinemas watching Chandni Chowk 2 China..had to go as a friend of mine had worked on some vfx scenes in that movie(he is a dynamics artist at prime focus)...the movie's action sequences are good, the special effects are also good if compared to other indian movies...the story is just plain & mediocre...the movie had potential but sadly it was ruined by *baseless, useless stupid comedy* which didnot contribute at all to the overall entertainment..5/10..



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I mentioned that in my last post as well. An excellent movie. I rated it 9/10 on IMDB. A must watch indeed.



yeah..BOLT is such an amazing movie..&Ethan..did you listen to the song"barking at the moon" that plays in the middle of the movie & the end credits song"i thought i lost you"..both of these songs are very good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be checking out Eden Lake as recommanded before. Any more violent/gore/horror movie you guys would like to recommand ?


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 17, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I will be checking out Eden Lake as recommanded before. Any more violent/gore/horror movie you guys would like to recommand ?



Eastern Promises
Sweeney Todd The Demon barber of fleet street (Musical)


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Jan 17, 2009)

^^Duh!!! Not what he is looking for!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> yeah..BOLT is such an amazing movie..&Ethan..did you listen to the song"barking at the moon" that plays in the middle of the movie & the end credits song"i thought i lost you"..both of these songs are very good.


Barking to the moon was really good. The whole movie's presentation was splendidly put forth. Disney is really touching to a great level of visual animation. I loved the parts where Bolt has a conversation with those Pigeons. They were hilarious. Not to mention Rhino, who was equally funny. Bolt's character modelling was well crafted. The whole movie had a bit of warmth to it. I'm surprised that it's been so under rated.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 17, 2009)

Thom_Yorke said:


> ^^Duh!!! Not what he is looking for!!!



He said violent/gory movies and those two movies have a lot of violence and gore.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Barking to the moon was really good. The whole movie's presentation was splendidly put forth. Disney is really touching to a great level of visual animation. I loved the parts where Bolt has a conversation with those Pigeons. They were hilarious. Not to mention Rhino, who was equally funny. Bolt's character modelling was well crafted. The whole movie had a bit of warmth to it. I'm surprised that it's been so under rated.



well, the movie had a 85 % rating at rottentomatoes.com. i think it did not release in india..& many people have never heard of it..but *BOLT* was one of the best movies of 2008..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Third Eye


----------



## R2K (Jan 17, 2009)

anybody please comment on SAW series...........i saw a DVD of that series in one video rental store.............i am confused whether to take it or not

some ppl over here commented that it is remarkable while others said that movie was a bullshit..........so what actually is this movie like.????????????????????????


----------



## IITian (Jan 17, 2009)

R2K said:


> anybody please comment on SAW series...........i saw a DVD of that series in one video rental store.............i am confused whether to take it or not
> 
> some ppl over here commented that it is remarkable while others said that movie was a bullshit..........so what actually is this movie like.????????????????????????


 
when it comes to violence/gory, nothing beats the saw series.
get it if u have a strong heart.


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Jan 17, 2009)

1st part: Very Smart Plot + Req amount of Gore
2-5 th part: Stupid Plot + Increased Gore


----------



## R2K (Jan 18, 2009)

^^
what kinda story is in that movie....................SAW...


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 19, 2009)

Saw "Braveheart" yesterday,

Braveheart is a 1995 historical action-drama movie produced and directed by Mel Gibson, who also starred in the title role.

For me it's the greatest movie of all time.

My Rating - 10/10

BTW, It has two very depressing scene, the first one when the british general cuts the throat of william wallace's wife, & second scene when william wallace was tortured to death and he cried "FRRREEEDDDOOMMMM" and then he was beheaded.

I was really very shocked when i saw the first scene, tears began to pour from my eyes.*www.websmileys.com/sm/sad/1381.gif

I am very  depressed after watching this epic movie,*www.websmileys.com/sm/sad/171.gif
My parents are also telling me that it's just movie.

Please help me!!!*www.websmileys.com/sm/sad/1004.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

It has a great story and every movie is connected. And all the SAW movies are on my top 10 list. Amazing violence and great gory scenes. Beauty at its best .



aditya1987 said:


> Saw "Braveheart" yesterday,
> 
> Braveheart is a 1995 historical action-drama movie produced and directed by Mel Gibson, who also starred in the title role.
> 
> ...




Try watching movies like Hostel, Inside, etc. They might help to unwind your mind .


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

^^Tune fir se yeh sab movies suru kar dee P A R A N J    

@aditya1987..u will be normal in one-two days...All the gr8 comforts ppl njoy are the results of some sacrifices..like we will always be indebted by Bhagat Singh, Subhash Chandra Bose etc etc 

Same was Braveheart !! English crushing the Irish and Scotts  

Its indeed sad Indian directors dont make such movies which show in depth what Netaji or Bhagat has done  like Hollywood directors


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 19, 2009)

aditya1987 said:


> Saw "Braveheart" yesterday,
> 
> Braveheart is a 1995 historical action-drama movie produced and directed by Mel Gibson, who also starred in the title role.
> 
> ...



watch some animated or comedy movie...a lot of them have already been discussed on this thread.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

PYAASA - 8/10 ..

GuruDutt's classic movie..Amazing acting by Guru Dutt, Waheeda Rehman, Mala Sinha

Amazing songs ..Jaane kya tune kahi, Jaane woh kaise log they jinke pyar ko pyar mila etc etc ...

Must watch if u r a lover of offbeat classic films .... I have also bought Mosar baer's CHAUDHANVI ka Chand n KAGAZ K PHOOL ...will see them later

Guru Dutt Rocks !!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 19, 2009)

^Beware Sumit, just dont get influenced and grow a long beard and roam around like a devdas


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

^^haha...sure..but Paaro kahan hai


----------



## Rahim (Jan 19, 2009)

Paro nahiin hai par Kim Kardashiyan se kaam chala le


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^Tune fir se yeh sab movies suru kar dee P A R A N J
> 
> @aditya1987..u will be normal in one-two days...All the gr8 comforts ppl njoy are the results of some sacrifices..like we will always be indebted by Bhagat Singh, Subhash Chandra Bose etc etc
> 
> ...



Gory movies are a beauty and a form of art that should be appreciated. Atleast I am not out on the streets butchering people and eating children


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2009)

^^But teens are driven by hormones and not brain, most of times 
Remember the K case


----------



## eggman (Jan 19, 2009)

*In Bruges* - Wow!!! Long time since I've seen a funny crime movie like this!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> Paro nahiin hai par Kim Kardashiyan se kaam chala le


 haan haan wohi bhej de ....



> Atleast I am not out on the streets butchering people and eating children


 TRY TO DO REAL FIGHT IN UR SCHOOL FOR ONE TIME ..
..then u will come to know diff b/w real pain and reel pain !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> haan haan wohi bhej de ....
> 
> TRY TO DO REAL FIGHT IN UR SCHOOL FOR ONE TIME ..
> ..then u will come to know diff b/w real pain and reel pain !!



I have told this before too. I have had a great number of fights in the school and believe me, they are really fun. Especially when you are against some posers who are trying to look cool and 'br00tal' in front of the girls  They go down in a single punch 

Anyways, let's not go off-topic. 

Watched this movie called 'Bachelor Party'... pretty decent comedy flick. Would give 6.5/10 to it.


----------



## eggman (Jan 19, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I have told this before too. I have had a great number of fights in the school and believe me, they are really fun. Especially when you are against some posers who are trying to look cool and 'br00tal' in fron of the girls



Are you sure you weren't fighting in front of mirrors??


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

eggman said:


> Are you sure you weren't fighting in front of mirrors??



Cant remember. I am always high when I fight. I think I must be in front of mirror 

And yes, I am grown enough to understand that you called me a poser by that post. Well I dont want to pick up a fight right now. Carry on with your know-it-all attitude.



eggman said:


> Are you sure you weren't fighting in front of mirrors??



And yes, quit trying to pwn 14yr olds because you weren't able to do it at the appropriate age.


----------



## eggman (Jan 19, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

> I am always high when I fight


high on drugs ??? or metal or smoke or mix of all ?  OR you are 6'1" thats y always high 

anyways.... ur life carry it on ..who are we trying to advice you ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> high on drugs ??? or metal or smoke or mix of all ?  OR you are 6'1" thats y always high
> 
> anyways.... ur life carry it on ..who are we trying to advice you ?



I dont have problem with your advices. In fact I like them and I follow some of them. It was eggman's post which was offensive.

And about that high thingy, yeah coz I am 6"1' .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2009)

Could you guys take this fight junk yard elsewhere?  Let the thread serve it's purpose.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

^^flat by ur words 

chal concert ki practice kar le..hows its gng ? when is concert ?


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys.
Now I am taking pills to reduce depression.


----------



## eggman (Jan 19, 2009)

aditya1987 said:


> Thanks for your help guys.
> Now I am taking pills to reduce depression.



I seriously hope you are kidding!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 19, 2009)

American History X -3.25/5 could have turned out into soo much better but the story heads nowhere.a good watch though


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2009)

aditya1987 said:


> Thanks for your help guys.
> Now I am taking pills to reduce depression.


good luck with pills


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^Thanks bhai.

@eggman - I am serious.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 19, 2009)

"The Highlander" - a good watch if you have time to spare(has a few shots showing  very beautiful landscapes), the time period shown initially seems very authentic.

"The name of the rose" - A  movie about murders in monstery and investigations into it, the ending sucks btw(not from a romantic angle).

"Diamonds are forever" - pretty boring in the middle and ending is sleep inducing and not a lot of theme music or any music for that matter.

"Goldfinger" - Seemed better than the above , the only stupid point was the death of the second sister.

"On her majesty's secret service" - whooo it is just too ****ing long and is barely o.k.

After watching the first two J.B movies I was really put down by these movies but they still are a good watch if you are a fan of the series.

"Resident Evil : Degeneration"-There was absolutely no point of this movie and it sucks.

O.T - wish R.E came out for P.C.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

adi ..does watching braveheart gave u depression ? if yes ..forget it.in this life ..when at end u will be turned to ashes..theres nothing worth 

just listen Rammy's Asche Zu Asche (Ashes to Ashes)


----------



## R2K (Jan 20, 2009)

watched this movie on HBO right now : glasshouse: a good mother .............omg...............i don't know what to say about this movie.........do u think anything like this really happens anywhere............???????


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2009)

I hate you guys .... Its been ages since I saw a movie


----------



## R2K (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^

lol.......why????     .......what happened ??????????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 20, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> American History X -3.25/5 could have turned out into soo much better but the story heads nowhere.a good watch though


Story heads nowhere? What is that supposed to mean? Care to elaborate? 

Also just out of total curiosity, do you always rate movies in such fractional numbers?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 20, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> American History X -3.25/5 could have turned out into soo much better but the story heads nowhere.a good watch though



3.25... what kind of rating is that.... any way I cant believe you said story heads no where, it has such a powerfull storyline to portray accompanied with one of the top 3 performances by Edward Nortan (other one would definately be in Primal Fear..another fuc*n awome movie).... It still sends shivers down my spine when I see the way Edward acted in this movie. 
It could not have been soo much better it *IS* so much better than even the good hollywood productions.


Anyway Guys this first movie I saw in my stay in US, and I am sharing it with your all. Anybody seen *Slumdog Millionaire* Its an out an out Indian bollywood style movie but with a very very unique storyline and its directed by *Danny Boyle* who gave us *Sunshine, 28 days later and Transpotting* Its a story of a slum boy form bombay slums who wins a lot of money in our good old TV show "Kaun banega carorpati(Who wants to be a millionair)" and is accused of cheating. 

I cant believe Danny directed this, how on earth did he manage to get this project, but anyhow, it not poorly handled, I think director like mira nair would have directed it wee bit better but the movie has won critical acclaims and has reached heights...IMDB top 250 No. *34*. 8.7 ranking. Though I did like the movie but I still find salaam bombay to be far batter. Infact another movie I saw *City Of Joy* which is similar in the tast though very different in treatement was better for me and moved me more than this. Characterization was far better and I was literally able to connect and sympathize with the characters.
Here as I said direction was good but dont know why Danny choose to make it with typical bollywood essence, you know thrill, emotions and romance were all integrated as if director wanted Indians to be the target audiance (the song that plays when the credits rolls actually confirms my fear).....anyway thats my openion.... T, Allwy have you seen this move.....who else have seen this one and may be city of joy as well.......

Your comments


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 20, 2009)

@esumitkumar:





> does watching braveheart gave u depression ?


LOL... you are depressed over that kind of movie,nothing wrong with the movie but it is nothing to get worked up about.Talk about misdirected emotions.
My advice "you need some pr0n in your life".


----------



## eggman (Jan 20, 2009)

@sam9s: CITY OF GOD re.....CITY OF JOY to Calcutta ko bulte hai...

I too found SLUMDOG MILLIONARE to be overrated!!! There are many points that bothered me....
SPOILERS:



Host talking to The contestant.....
Show being filmed live..

And mostly, Jamal giving Latika his mobile for absolutely no reason.....

The last question being so simple....everyone knows that
Also....All Or Nothing format of show...


[/SPOILER]

I thought the first half was excellent.....The second half turned into a chick flick...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 20, 2009)

sam9s said:


> T, Allwy have you seen this move.....who else have seen this one and may be city of joy as well.......
> 
> Your comments


Which one? City of God or Slumdog Millionaire?  If it's the latter then yes I have seen it. I still have to watch City of God. I got the movie long back but I totally forgot about watching it. I was so addicted with watching TV series back-2-back that I left my movie sessions aside for a while. 

I'll see if I can watch it today afternoon. Will come back with my views.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 20, 2009)

eggman said:


> @sam9s: CITY OF GOD re.....CITY OF JOY to Calcutta ko bulte hai...
> 
> I too found SLUMDOG MILLIONARE to be overrated!!! There are many points that bothered me....
> SPOILERS:
> ...




are I know bhai...City Of Joy is calcutta, that is where the movie is shot...slums of calcutta.....about spoilers, yes there were lots of them.....and any how I feel the movie should have been made in typical mumbai hindi language with subs and not eng.....it takes out the real essence.....slum low educated children speaking eng..,Jamal the slum boy was speaking english and that too in an accent......for that matter even city of joy seems bit unreal....anyway it still was a once watch....



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which one? City of God or Slumdog Millionaire?  If it's the latter then yes I have seen it. I still have to watch City of God. I got the movie long back but I totally forgot about watching it. I was so addicted with watching TV series back-2-back that I left my movie sessions aside for a while.
> 
> I'll see if I can watch it today afternoon. Will come back with my views.



Both I meant, watch city of joy its better....in my openion...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 20, 2009)

Slumboy M sucked ..I dont know why many ppl are praising this highly over rated movie.. I totally agree with my droog eggy's comments 

@ucchira..I was asking aditya1987 ..He is depressed after seeing "BRAVEHEART" not me


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2009)

^Its about hype and media-driven appraise of the movie. Bollywood wants to get noticed in International Arena and just look at Aishwarya and his puppy roaming around in bosom-showing dresses to get noticed by others. Its pathetic.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 20, 2009)

aditya1987 said:


> Thanks for your help guys.
> Now I am taking pills to reduce depression.



You listen to stuff like Metallica and you get depression by watching Braveheart ?! WTF?!

I don't mean that metalheads are rock solid, etc but come on dude! Some Metallica lyrics are vile too. And IMO, Braveheart hardly has any gore or violence when pitted against certain movies. Stop acting childish and grow up. As someone else said right now that it's just a movie!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 20, 2009)

@esumitkumar





> @ucchira..I was asking aditya1987 ..He is depressed after seeing "BRAVEHEART" not me



oops!! gotta sleep more it seems.


----------



## eggman (Jan 21, 2009)

*Annie Hall* - 9/10....RomCOm is one of my least fav genre. But Woody Allen pulls of it beautifully !! Great Film!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 21, 2009)

about american history X's rating.i don't write a newspaper column review so i use fractional numbers to give the rating

and afaik the story isnt based on a real event so how can the kid's death be justified without any drama.and derek's change of views based on the events in the jail is absurd.also the film shows no segments of derek to bust the myth among his former fellow extremists.

for all those who think SM is overrated,its not,atleast when u r biased as an indian.but ppl who liked the dark knight shouldnt insist the SM isn't that good coz imo SM is better than TDK.if Heath Ledger stole the show in TDK the kids pwn SM


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> about american history X's rating.i don't write a newspaper column review so i use fractional numbers to give the rating


That's weird. I have yet to see anyone grading movies in fractional numbers. Anyway whatever makes you happy.


ratedrsuperstar said:


> and afaik the story isnt based on a real event so how can the kid's death be justified without any drama.


You mean Danny's death?  If yes then it's pretty much based on your imagination. No one's death is ever justified. Death is death. There are lot of people in the world who are innocent yet have to face death. We can't justify why everyone is taken away in the way they had been. Danny's death was not based on Derek's wrong doing but it was the way he mocked the Afro-American kid earlier in the movie. Given it's not a huge motive to kill someone but racism is taken very strictly as a subject out here. 

The end is to inflict that hate amongst races is very unpredictable. You won't know what life will greet you with if you live with racism in your heart. It's like a round trip. Derek started this circle by imposing his neo-Nazism ways & just when he thought he had learned his lesson & wanted to repair his life, Danny is killed. It's to show what you sow is what you reap, in a very ironic way though.


ratedrsuperstar said:


> and derek's change of views based on the events in the jail is absurd.


Derek always believed he had a lot of control over his life. Loved to also think he & his gang could establish white supremacy. What he didn't know was that he was living is a very close world. After showing no remorse on killing the African-American who tried to steal his car, he thought that prison life would have neutral effect on him. He comes in & realises that there are people far worse than him. And this is not his area where he can preach his "white rules" methods. Prison is full of people from different races & ethnicity. He gets raped anally, which is not a pretty sight. Conversations of Derek with his jail mate changes his views about how African-American are treated awfully as well, contrary to what his dad used to say about them. Bottom line: Derek was just a confused minded person who didn't think rationally to what he did. The jail events had broken his self-made shield & made him more vulnerable. 


ratedrsuperstar said:


> also the film shows no segments of derek to bust the myth among his former fellow extremists.


The movie didn't require him to bust the myth. He knew that his fellow mates would just ignore his 'wise' words of wisdom. So his main concern was to get Danny out of that past life that he had created. If busting the myth would have been that easy by just delivering a big speech to a bunch of stoned skinheads, then racism would have been obliterated off the planet. Derek knew that he was wrong in his ways & he didn't want anything from his past life. He fights off his friends & gets back his brother who was about to fall into the same mud hole as him.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ must admit thats a good explanation to all my comments.i hate to use the "personal opinion" dialogue but in this case i may have to


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Derek always believed he had a lot of control over his life. Loved to also think he & his gang could establish white supremacy. What he didn't know was that he was living is a very close world. After showing no remorse on killing the African-American who tried to steal his car, he thought that prison life would have neutral effect on him. He comes in & realises that there are people far worse than him. And this is not his area where he can preach his "white rules" methods. Prison is full of people from different races & ethnicity. He gets raped anally, which is not a pretty sight. Conversations of Derek with his jail mate changes his views about how African-American are treated awfully as well, contrary to what his dad used to say about them. Bottom line: Derek was just a confused minded person who didn't think rationally to what he did. The jail events had broken his self-made shield & made him more vulnerable.



Very well explained.....believe me for the first time, leaves me with nothing to add. And that is why Allwy is one of my better movie mates.....

Yesterday watched *Zwartboek - aka Black Book* 7/10 easily...... its about a Jewish singer who joins the Dutch resistance in the Nazi occupied Netherlands during World War II. I must say this movie came as a very big surprise, as one of the ver goodmovies I have seen......and as its directed by our old action director Paul Verhoeven (Robocop and Total Recall) it came with even more surprise...... Movie has nothing new to offer AFA the story goes....its the same resistance againt germans but the way this movie flows its absolute gripping....not even a single scene in the movie was like casual, the movie holds you right through out till the very very end. Though its a 2006 movie the color and tone it uses gives a very retro feeling and that very much adds to the experience.......very much worth watching


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Ethan hunt is on fire


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lost in Translation .. stars scarlett johansson & bill murray.. a good movie 7/10

Singh is King.. not worth it.. dont watch it..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^^ must admit thats a good explanation to all my comments.i hate to use the "personal opinion" dialogue but in this case i may have to


Of course. I never said that you're not entitled to your opinion. But when you say "but the story heads nowhere" without any plausible explanation/argument, it's just something I won't buy. Sorry to sound blunt in my earlier reply but this movie deserves it's accolades. Tony Kaye, the director, portrayed a very harsh reality through this movie. Believe me when I say this, it had a very huge impact on me. After watching the curb-stomping scene, I was horrified. Never ever have I seen such brutal way of killing a human being. I have seen a lot of gore movies but never have I felt anything to resent in them. But this particular scene cut me very deep & changed my attitude towards mindless killing. I couldn't think straight the following morning while going to work. Had to constantly listen to some music to get that horrific scene out of my mind.  



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Very well explained.....believe me for the first time, leaves me with nothing to add. And that is why Allwy is one of my better movie mates.....


From a mere mortal, thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 21, 2009)

Eden Lake :- 7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2009)

Smokin' Aces - 7/10. TP action flick. A good twist towards the end.

Beowulf (HD 720p) - Nice film. I enjoyed this movie. The animation is life like. TBH, I couldn't make out if it's really CGI or real life characters. 

Wild Child - 6/10. Chick flick, so avoid if don't like these type of movies. Decent enough IMO.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 21, 2009)

I have The Curiour Case of Benjamin Button lying on my HDD unseen since a couple of days as I dont have time bcoz the movie is friggin' 2 hours and 43 mins long. Is it worth spending time on or is it just another over-hyped movie ?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

^The reviews seems good..........maybe watch in the weekend.


----------



## eggman (Jan 21, 2009)

^^It's a beautiful piece of cinema!!!


----------



## IITian (Jan 21, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I have The Curiour Case of Benjamin Button lying on my HDD unseen since a couple of days as I dont have time bcoz the movie is friggin' 2 hours and 43 mins long. Is it worth spending time on or is it just another over-hyped movie ?



watch it.u won't regret.


----------



## Vinoth (Jan 22, 2009)

My best pics : The Shawshank redemption, A beautiful mind, Anamorph, Atonement, Illusionist, 300, full metal jacket, 12 angrymen, 7 samurai, To kill the mocking bird, Life is beautiful, Saving private ryan, Casablanca, The good bad ugly, Dr.strangelove, Ratatouille, Ice age, Happy feet, Brother bear, Kung fu panda, Million dollar baby, GATTACA, we were soldiers, the patriot, the sixth sense, b13, Hotel rwanda, Trainspottin, V for vendetta, AVP, Apocalypto..


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok finally got the chance to watch *Gran Torino*... in one of New York's halls. Before I say somethign about the movie leme share an experience about watching thsi movie in NY......NY USA seems like wow, what a place it would be right........nope!! on the contrary I tell you Malls and Halls here in India have out shined in almost all aspects be it quality, poshness or even magnitude as compared to most of the malls here. I never expected a Hall in NY would seem like just another ordinary Hall compared to what we have in Ghaziabad, Delhi, Chandigarh and Ahamdabad (I name these cities coz I only have seen cenima Halls from these cities.)
Coz this was my first experience, I never knew the basic rule we have here which could sound like crap is that no cinema Hall in US (correct me if I am wrong) has seat numbers (give me a break!) its as if entering a low profile cheap hall of any small town in India. The only difference is that you stand in a line, but that to till the door opens after that its like typicall push and pull (only a bit refined thats it) but every body does pull and jump to get a seat......I was like WTF, I was feeling like an idot fighting for a seat, which I have NEVER done back there in India. Next shock was the Hall size ( I am sure they must have huge big ones as well) but this one was no bigger than 4,5 those small box compartments we have for the premimum viewing. To guess not more than 80-100 people. Any way I got a seat unfortunalely the 3 row from the screen and that to for a movie I was waiting for a long time to watch "*Gran Torino*"..........Just thought to share an experience/shock I had about the cinima hall in NY. I missed my Ghaziabad Pacific Hall so much which is like 10 times better in both quality, food and size. Very Bad first movie experience in USA. 

coming to movie....

Thank god the movie made it pretty much worth it. I dont know how Client East Wood manages to give classics after classics, as if with age he has perfected the art of acting and directing....... though I would not rate his this attempt above.... say unforgiven and Perfect World but definately among top 10 of his classics.......


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 22, 2009)

^ Let us know how much was the ticket, and we would feel more better about the movie experience here. Btw, were people well-mannered enough to silent thier mobiles? 

GA


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2009)

GameAddict said:


> ^ Let us know how much was the ticket, and we would feel more better about the movie experience here. Btw, were people well-mannered enough to silent thier mobiles?
> 
> GA



well it was 10USD, we cant compare the price one on one else it would be like 500 bucks and we get to see movie in Private Lounge in 500, here in delhi and that exp was not even 60 bucks.....lol

about mobiles well.....I havent found people here "that" bad mannered that I keep hearing mobile rings all the time but yes here people are sensitive enough to keep mobiles on silient....


----------



## eggman (Jan 22, 2009)

^^Did Any girl flash at the sight of Baddy eastwood?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2009)

oh Girls here r always flashing on some or the other thing....lol


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 23, 2009)

A Beautiful Mind 4/5 just falls short of my all time classic list but to me the movie was a heartwarming love story.the woman really shows how a wife can hold the family all by herself.A must watch nonetheless

I Pronounce u chuck and larry 2.75/5 good acting performances and super hot jessica biel but overall the movie was pretty meh


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 23, 2009)

watch-- *HEAT* an action movie from 1995 starring Al Pacino & Robert De Nero...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2009)

*How to lose a guy in 10 days* - 7/10

*Chaos* - 8/10


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 23, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *Chaos* - 8/10



can you please tell me the cast of this movie..was trying to read a review at rotten tomatoes.com but there are 4 movies by this name! also when was it released?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 23, 2009)

I recommend:

<b>Drama:</b>
Into the wild
The lives of Others
The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
Layer Cake
Mar Adentro
The Wrestler
No country for Old Men
Seven Pounds

<b>comedy</b>
Superbad
Strange Wilderness
Borat
Desh Drohi 

<b>Romance</b>
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Before Sunrise
Before Sunset
Serendipity
Ask the Dust

<b>Sitcoms</b>
Prison Break
How I Met Your Mother...


----------



## eggman (Jan 23, 2009)

Desperado said:


> <b>Sitcoms</b>
> Prison Break



kab se???


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2009)

♥♥ A Clockwork Orange ♥♥
^^?----------------------------^^?
ah well

Daltry Calhoun
Suzanne's Diary for Nicholas
House of Sand and Fog
Pink Cadillac


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2009)

Its the one with Jason Statham.

Bolt - 9/10


----------



## eggman (Jan 23, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ♥♥ A Clockwork Orange ♥♥
> ^^?----------------------------^^?
> ah well



kya matbal???


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 23, 2009)

u guyz need to watch Dexter for me it's as good as Prison Break but not as shi1tty as FRIENDS or How i met ur mother

btw watched Gran Torino - 3.5/5 although i wish i could've given it a 3.75 but its a must watch nonetheless.never knew it was a Clint movie until the credits and it wasn't surprising either.only he can make such awesome movies


----------



## eggman (Jan 23, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> u guyz need to watch Dexter for me it's as good as Prison Break but not as shi1tty as FRIENDS or How i met ur mother



What is that statement suppose to mean??? Prison Break and Dexter are of Thriller while Friends and HIMYM are of sitcoms genre. It's like saying apple is as good as orange but not as shitty as Burger or Pizza................lol..........haha.........

Worst comparison I've ever heard.

(Btw, you are in deep darkness if you think Prison Break (Post awesome Season1) is NOT sh!tty and Friends and HIMYM are shitty(two of the best sitcoms))....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2009)

*Kambakkht Ishq*

Is this for real?  

Just take a look at the star cast. Friggin' unbelievable.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 23, 2009)

ROFLMAO  

This is one of the best jokes I have ever seen (even if its really gonna be made).


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 23, 2009)

@eggman:





> you are in deep darkness if you think Prison Break (Post awesome Season1) is NOT sh!tty and Friends and HIMYM are shitty(two of the best sitcoms))


agree with you on that one(well season two in beginning was kind of good too) ,they go from one ridiculous story line to another same for "Heroes"(too many pointless characters).Read that it will be wrapped up for good when it starts in april.
Check out 30 ROCK and Little Britain if you have the time.

Chronos-- a nice slow paced movie.
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button--a long feature film but never a boring moment and the make up and sfx were very brilliant.
The above two movies had very nice background music which gives a certain charm and delight to them. 

Ghajini--Though the problems are too many to post(esp the 15 min limit), suffice it to say that Aamir khan is just about the only  thing that makes it worth a watch.(BTW director seriously needs to learn editing of scenes).


----------



## R2K (Jan 23, 2009)

after reading all those suggestions here about SAW......i got a DVD of this movie from a video rental store...........

gonna watch it now.............


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2009)

*Blindness* - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Jan 24, 2009)

eggman said:


> What is that statement suppose to mean??? Prison Break and Dexter are of Thriller while Friends and HIMYM are of sitcoms genre. It's like saying apple is as good as orange but not as shitty as Burger or Pizza................lol..........haha.........
> 
> Worst comparison I've ever heard.



ROFL!!!  

BTW Slum Dog millionaire...won golden globe and AR Rehman for best score,,,,....Cant believe it..... I think Mira Nair or Sheaker Kapoor could have directed the move with the exact impact if not better (if you ask me better) infact Salaam Bombay was better than this........ and AR Rehman, man Rehman has given far far and much better score than this, eg LAGAN which was also nominated for oscer..........This movie was good, but won Golden Globe and looking for oscer.....na man was not that good......I think its just the production and the director from Hollywood that has made this happen.........


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 24, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *Blindness* - 8/10


LOL! Looks like somebody is watching "Chicks on Flicks"!


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sicko* - I love Canada and France more than USA 

Watched many other movies too but not in a mood to write down.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 24, 2009)

sam9s said:


> This movie was good, but won Golden Globe and looking for oscer.....na man was not that good......I think its just the production and the director from Hollywood that has made this happen.........


Precisely.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 24, 2009)

^Chicks on Flicks is horrible. They analyse every single movie on the level of a classic. You simply cannot break down a Fernando Meirelles movie like you would a Godard. And most of the time it is "I felt this..." and "I felt that..." with a really good diction put in. Bad hunting grounds for new films to watch.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2009)

Finally after a long time im gonna watch a movie today  , booked tickets for the evening show of Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## R2K (Jan 24, 2009)

^^
lol.........congrats


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> LOL! Looks like somebody is watching "Chicks on Flicks"!


LOL, No. The only thing to watch in it is "Chicks". Their recommendations ain't very reliable. 



Anorion said:


> ^Chicks on Flicks is horrible. They analyse every single movie on the level of a classic. You simply cannot break down a Fernando Meirelles movie like you would a Godard. And most of the time it is "I felt this..." and "I felt that..." with a really good diction put in. Bad hunting grounds for new films to watch.



+1


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 24, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin :- 7.5/10.

Finished the movie in three days!(Watched around an hour everyday.) It felt really boring (Dont tell me that I was not able to understand it...). I think its over hyped.

Going to watch Rock N Rolla today.


----------



## eggman (Jan 24, 2009)

^^You should watch * Ichi the Killer*...............
TCCOBB is not suitable for your taste......


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lord of War* - 9/10

Must Watch IMO!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok... I will try out Ichi The Killer .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 24, 2009)

Boyz n the Hood - 6/10.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 24, 2009)

@eggman i like PB se2 more than se1 coz t-bag f'n ruled it.i wasn't critising friends and HIMYM based on their genre but i think anyone wanting to watch good shows must start with Dexter and PB rather than friends and HIMYM


----------



## sam9s (Jan 25, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Ok... I will try out Ichi The Killer .



well if you remember I recomended ths movie along with cannibal holocast....long back, seeing your too much interest in this kinda of cinema.......

Honestly speaking not for kids but since you have crossed the psychological barriers you might as well watch this......


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2009)

My borther booked the tickets for "Slumdog Crorepati" the hindi version  , I was late by 15 minutes  .. came back and watched the english version on my computer 

Acting/Expressions were perfect by all the cast members including the kids..  No wonder the movie is flying high in charts. Screen Play and Editing was also super . 

9/10..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Madagascar 2- Escape 2 Africa*......8/10


----------



## thinknano (Jan 25, 2009)

hey friends I want to know if there is some High Action movie available in HD..I mean released within the period of dec08-jan09....let me know yaar...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 25, 2009)

sam9s said:


> well if you remember I recomended ths movie along with cannibal holocast....long back, seeing your too much interest in this kinda of cinema.......
> 
> Honestly speaking not for kids _*but since you have crossed the psychological barriers*_ you might as well watch this......



Care to elaborate ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 25, 2009)

Burn after reading 3.5/5 gr8 acting from all characters but the story was kinda confusing and stupid.don't take much trouble acquiring this falls out of the must watch criteria


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 25, 2009)

Raaz2- 7.5/10
Good watchable film having almost all the cliche Hollywood horror movie scenes. Story is solid before the Interval but after interval it loses pace and becomes kinda boring and pointless.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone saw Defaine ?? i would give it 7.0/10 Daniel Craig is pretty nice in the movie.. the sequence is also good.. the Topic was awesome.. 

how is The Curious Case of Benjamin Button ??  any idea ?

and i am watching Big bang with Himym and PB and 24 season 7 .. love all of em


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2009)

^ Yo man, Defiance was great. TCCOBB is also superb.

*RocknRolla* - 7/10


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 26, 2009)

RocknRolla   great movie--Guy Ritchie-- all his movies r great


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2009)

*28 Days Later* - 7/10


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2009)

Occupation101 - Wow what a fcuking reason, God's wish that we must occupy our land. Friggin asslols. Who won ? Diplomats + USA - They got Nuclear Armed Ally and Religious nuts + Church - Who got the sacred land (I wonder how much sacred it is after getting drenched with blood of the innocents alikes).

@rahimveron 
Any other documentries buddy ? I watched Sicko previously on Nucleuscore's recommendation.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2009)

Eden Lake - 8/10. Good horror flick with a piss poor ending.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2009)

^^well...ending literally says - "Fcuk you !!!', symbolically it is "The Milgram Expreiment"

What do you think was the culprit in whole movie ?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Care to elaborate ?



Take it as a compliment....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^well...ending literally says - "Fcuk you !!!', symbolically it is "The Milgram Expreiment"
> 
> What do you think was the culprit in whole movie ?


It's tough to digest the effect of a Milgram Experiment. May be I've got used to watching revenge endings so much that I just feel cheated with this movie towards the end. It built up a perfect plot to get revenge on those rebellious kids but the end just had to be so unusual. It's pretty similar to how The Descent was framed. I guess UK horror/thriller movies have a big tendency to leave audience in a fix towards the end. I have to admit though that the acting was a notch above those in American cinema.


----------



## eggman (Jan 27, 2009)

*CASINO* - 9/10 . Martin Scorsese's masterpiece!!(yet another)


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2009)

Just saw "Into the Wild"
Great film, must watch for everyone. It's about this fellow who just leaves everything and goes into the Alaskan Wilderness. Maybe stupid, maybe heroic, I donno, but the movie is great.


----------



## R2K (Jan 27, 2009)

CARVER ...........the ultimate movie for violence and gore......and it is based on true incidents

gore in SAW series is not even close to this movie.......


----------



## Desperado (Jan 27, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Just saw "Into the Wild"
> Great film, must watch for everyone. It's about this fellow who just leaves everything and goes into the Alaskan Wilderness. Maybe stupid, maybe heroic, I donno, but the movie is great.



Told Ya. its a good watch.

if you are into reading... i would recommend the book too.

Also, check out these:

Thursday (8/10)
Trade (7/10)
The Edge of Heaven (10/10)


----------



## Rahim (Jan 27, 2009)

T159 said:


> Occupation101 - Wow what a fcuking reason, God's wish that we must occupy our land. Friggin asslols. Who won ? Diplomats + USA - They got Nuclear Armed Ally and Religious nuts + Church - Who got the sacred land (I wonder how much sacred it is after getting drenched with blood of the innocents alikes).
> 
> @rahimveron
> Any other documentries buddy ? I watched Sicko previously on Nucleuscore's recommendation.



Docs with similar themes..hmm... then watch Beirut to Bosnia and see how media is controlled by Few Elites. It has 3 parts:
1: The Martyr's Smile
2: The Road to Palestine
3: To The Ends of The Earth

If only more people know the truth


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 27, 2009)

Rock N Rolla - 8/10

Slayer - War at the Warfield (concert) - 9/10


----------



## Desperado (Jan 27, 2009)

The Wrestler (9/10)

Revolutionary Road aint bad either. I like it, keeping in mind i started watching it at 2 am and never felt sleepy a bit.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 27, 2009)

Gran Torino -7/10
A Clint Eastwood once watch flick, nothing too classic about it. There are moments in this film u think, here comes the Dirty Harry Bad@$$ Clinty but nothing happens.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Just saw "Into the Wild"
> Great film, must watch for everyone. It's about this fellow who just leaves everything and goes into the Alaskan Wilderness. Maybe stupid, maybe heroic, I donno, but the movie is great.



Superb movie indeed!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 27, 2009)

Just finished watching Full Metal Jacket, another gem by Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2009)

*3:10 to Yuma* - Brilliant Movie, excellent acting by Russell Crowe and Christian bale. *9/10*


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 28, 2009)

Dumb and Dumber - 7/10 ...

SO SO comedy by Jim Carry . 
THE MASK is much better


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 28, 2009)

^lol Dumb and the Dumberer is a nice passtime...

Anyways, the guy who recommanded me Eden Lake as a gore movie was wrong because that movie dosent have anything gory or disgusting... its not even horror. Its just a thriller but its certainly good.


----------



## eggman (Jan 28, 2009)

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/2919/oscarpreferencesxi4.jpg

*The Reader* - 6/10. Nothing new. Same old stuff!!! I have no Idea how this film was picked up over THE WRESTLER or IN BRUGES (and obviously THE DARK KNIGHT). It makes no sense at all. No one will remeber this flick after Feb 22.

*Frost/Nixon* 7.5/10 : Although it has its share of cliche , but atleast it is very gripping and entertaining political flick!!

Academy seems to nominate  only serious drama for the BP. My problem with MILK, FROST/NIXON and THE READER is that these films are made to get awards!! There were many flicks that were not award centric but were better than these. But Academy is too blind to see that!!

*MILLION DOLLAR BABY* - 9.5/10 : One of the most depressing film ever!!! Leaves me so down!! I can't watch this movie again!!!


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 30, 2009)

^ That's a funny way to explain how Academy 'chooses' movies.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 30, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 4.25/5 good story and brilliant performances dont bore u even though its 155mins long.A MUST WATCH!

now to judge between SM and TCCOBB i wouldnt be dissapointed if it goes either way but as a said as an Indian i am biased about SM and would prefer it


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 31, 2009)

"Thunderball"-found it to be much better than Goldfinger more action and tighter plot ,like always a must watch for Bond fans, personally I find Sean Connery fits the character of James Bond perfectly.

"W"- good movie and Josh Brolin brilliant portrayal of G.H.W Bush shows a different side of him than what is usually shown is known or percieved.

"Last Man Standing"-this movie is terrible ,well if you have watched A Fistful of Dollars then it truly is because you can't stop comparing Bruce Willis to Clint Eastwood and help but notice that Bruce Willis sucks ,and the villains, well not fearsome in looks or speech ,oohhh just terrible.

"The Nines"-though it may seem a little bewildering at times and the low production value may be a turn off some for people ,it is a good watch.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jan 31, 2009)

AASMA - 6.5 /10 

I just watched this hindi flick.(btw, accidently as surfing something else.. )
but some emotional drama, forced me to write here....!!
No big names, no starcast but a "feel gud" type movie.
Go for it once, if u r free nowdays........!!!


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 31, 2009)

*FOLLOWING -- 9.5/10: *A very rare and awesome thriller/crime drama directed by Chris Nolan, shot on a very low budget just 1 year before Memento was made. Brilliant, Simply Brilliant... Wonder how I haven't seen this one before... 

*THE VISITOR -- 7.5/10:* A decent drama featuring Richard Jenkins (Nominated for Best Actor this year at the Academy) with decent acting (nothing to write home about and neither of a great caliber, wonder how he got nominated) and a again a weird plot with lots of cross-cultural and racial references albeit presented with its fair share of cliches IMO.... nevertheless quite enjoyable one !!!

*WALTZ WITH BASHIR -- 8.5/10: *Artistic animated war narrative with brilliant voice-acting and a very good story told with a surreal punch to depict the futility of War and its effects on real people and real day-2-day incidents !!! Quite impressive !!!


----------



## eggman (Jan 31, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> *FOLLOWING -- 9.5/10: *A very rare and awesome thriller/crime drama directed by Chris Nolan, shot on a very low budget just 1 year before Memento was made. Brilliant, Simply Brilliant... Wonder how I haven't seen this one before...



+1. The whole film was shot for $6000. And his 6th film was shot for $150million. now thats a jump.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Ghajni - 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Jan 31, 2009)

*Chandni Chowk to China* - 5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 31, 2009)

*Funny Games 7/10*

Till 1.5 hrs it was a 8 rater movie, then it started dragging, for 2 more twists I had to tolerate some dumb logics for 15 more minutes.

If edited a bit more at last scenes it can stay high up there....

*Groundhog Day 9/10*
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png

I know to some the name may not seem promising...but folks, go watch it...I just fell in love with this movie...


----------



## karmanya (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen the von ryan express? Saw it the other day. Amazing movies.

Can someone give me a list of nice korean movies? My sister is obsessed with them, I've already gotten her "The Classic", "My tutor Friends" and "Seducing Mr Perfect" So movies like these would be great


----------



## Pathik (Jan 31, 2009)

*Outlander* - 8/10


----------



## eggman (Jan 31, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> .
> 
> *Groundhog Day 9/10*
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png
> ...



i know!! Awesome flick!!! One of my All time best!!


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 31, 2009)

Deja vu: 9/10
Awesome Action,adventure,sci fi,romance movie


----------



## y2j826 (Jan 31, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Deja vu: 9/10
> Awesome Action,adventure,sci fi,romance movie



can rate it 8, good movie but bit away from reality . . . just a bit


----------



## a_medico (Jan 31, 2009)

karmanya said:


> Can someone give me a list of nice korean movies? My sister is obsessed with them, I've already gotten her "The Classic", "My tutor Friends" and "Seducing Mr Perfect" So movies like these would be great


 
_The Classic_ must have been an ideal movie to begin with.
*Few more recommendations*:-




> Il Mare
> My sassy girl
> Marathon
> A Moment to Remember (This one is a must  watch!)
> ...


 

I am sure more will come from our Korean movie expert T.





*www.orkut.co.in/UniversalSearch.aspx?q="A+Moment+to+Remember+(Korean)"


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2009)

^^Chicks dig melodramatic movies  The melodrama part is just so perfect in Korean movies.
I will add to the list with a link to post in my blog:
*t.webofgoo.com/2008/05/24/must-watch-korean-movies/
*t.webofgoo.com/2008/09/14/must-watch-korean-movies-ii/

Here is the list from the above blog posts which you can safely tell your sis to watch (I am excluding gory and explicit movies here, leaving only melodrama and romcoms):
1. My Sassy Girl
2. The Classic (you have already watched it)
3. Sad Movie 
4. A Moment to Remember
5. Marathon
6. ...ing
7. Lover's Concerto
8. Once in a Summer (you sis will really love this movie)
9. Lump of Sugar
10. Windstruck (My Sassy Girl's spiritual successor...lol. But not as good)
11. The Beast and The Beauty 
12. My Little Bride (This is just hilarious, every moment is at par with My Sassy Girl)
13. A Millionaire's First Love
14. Welcome to Dongmakgol (anti war)
15. Love Phobia
16. Please Teach Me English 
17. The Host

Some recent ones I watched:
1. My Girl and I (end is really well done)
2. Shiri (anti war movie)
3. 200 Pounds Beauty (romantic and good music, thats it)
4. Joint Security Area (anti war movie)

PS: Get you sis some kleenex before watching them ;p


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Watched Children Of Heaven 3.5/5 good movie for all kids.would be a great watch because of all kids movies are animated nowadays


----------



## IITian (Feb 1, 2009)

Seven Pounds - 8.5/10


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 1, 2009)

*The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas -- 9.0/10*

A superbly crafted and beautifully acted drama, with a shocking ending !!!! A must watch for every movie lover out there....


----------



## IITian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Reader - 9.0/10
superb movie!great acting by kate winslate


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2009)

T159 said:


> I will add to the list with a link to post in my blog:
> *t.webofgoo.com/2008/05/24/must-watch-korean-movies/
> *t.webofgoo.com/2008/09/14/must-watch-korean-movies-ii/



Thanks a lot for those 2 lists


----------



## R2K (Feb 1, 2009)

office space........funny movie.............and guess what an Indian is acting in this movie

Employee of the month...................comedy
these movies don't have a good storyline but they sure are fun filled to the brim


----------



## Quad Core (Feb 1, 2009)

* The Matrix
* X Men
* Swordfish
* National Treasure
* Pirates Of The Caribbean 
* Rang De Basanthi
* Ishq


----------



## tgpraveen (Feb 1, 2009)

FIGHT CLUB--> eng one just ttooo gr8


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2009)

*Layer Cake* - 8/10


----------



## karmanya (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys.
*Acquiring* them now.


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Revolutionary Road-8/10. Good acting by both the lead Actors.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2009)

*The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas - 8/10*


----------



## R2K (Feb 4, 2009)

watched american pie again.............wow.....it was great......

but stuff like those really happens or what??? i mean students gettting involved in sex in such a young age.....if so US is much better place to learn


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^you are an ignoramus


----------



## R2K (Feb 4, 2009)

^^
what's that??????


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2009)

ignoramus
Dictionary: ignoramus  (ĭg'nə-rā'məs) 

Home > Library > Literature & Language > Dictionary
n., pl. -mus·es.

An ignorant person.

[From New Latin ignōrāmus, a grand jury's endorsement upon a bill of indictment when evidence is deemed insufficient to send the case to a trial jury, from Latin, we do not know, first person pl. present tense of ignōrāre, to be ignorant. See ignore.]


----------



## R2K (Feb 4, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^you are an ignoramus




dude......i was just kidding....


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^so was i


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2009)

I wasn't. 

*LOST IN TRANSLATION* - 11/10 : Well actually *9/10*... 2 points extras just because I got to see Scarlett Johansson's beautiful pair of perfect (no , its not that) eyes!!! As for the film, it is simply one of the most interesting and beautiful film I've seen!!! The beauty lied in the subtle actions and interaction between the two lead characters(Bill Murray, SJ). MUST WATCH.....

p.s. If you don't think Scarlett Johansson is the most beautiful female in the whole universe, DIE!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Lol I died, but still 8 out of 9 lives are left 

Southern Comfort - Awesome atmospheric thriller cum tragedy. You don't mess with Cajuns


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2009)

Luck by Chance - 7/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 4, 2009)

"Thunderball"-bit of plot points are WTF  and it can be a bit of a drag in parts but a good watch nonetheless.
"In a dark place"-The movie will you have you scratching your head and leaves you to form your own conclusions and if you have watched "Swimming Pool"   then you are gonna like it.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 4, 2009)

@eggman i so forgot about LIT gonna acquire it.me too think that SJ is the world's most beautiful woman.too bad she got married 

elisha cuthbert my current fav


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 4, 2009)

The Wrestler - 6/10. Pretty average movie.


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> @eggman i so forgot about LIT gonna acquire it.me too think that SJ is the world's most beautiful woman.too bad she got married
> 
> elisha cuthbert my current fav



You deserve to live my friend!!!
How can this be not the facce of most beautiful woman in the planet:
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_H2nU0VsWnsA/Rxj0eBMAqUI/AAAAAAAAAA0/llx1BYzSubs/s400/go4-Scarlett-Johansson-005.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2009)

Ocean's Eleven - 7.5/10
Ocean's Twelve - 7.5/10
Ocean's Thirteen - 7.5/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^retouched and airbrushed !


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^retouched and airbrushed !



I knew it was coming 

How about this

*www.ugo.com/movies/scarlett-johansson-spotlight/images/scarlett-johansson.jpg

(alright, she applied makeup.........lol)


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^how about this 
*img.timeinc.net/instyle/onlyonaol/images/pg/012405_pg_01.jpg

like i mean it, nose job + liposuction + dunno what  = one beautiful babe

I have seen better women in life !


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2009)

Bad face day.....kabhi kabhi ho jata hai


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^I suggest you to watch this movie
Time (Shi Gan):
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0497986/

It's about getting under the blade (plastic surgery), you know most of the celebrities and women fo under knife just to look beautiful or different.
A man can date a super model but he will not like to have a wife who has undergone any kind of cosmetic surgery. It's kind of nice how start and end reminds you of fable.


----------



## eggman (Feb 4, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^I suggest you to watch this movie
> Time (Shi Gan):
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0497986/
> 
> ...



True.

Thanks for the suggestion...........gonna get it 

(She still is the most beautiful woman in this universe)


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 6, 2009)

Body of Lies:- nice spy flick with a twist at the end.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 6, 2009)

Outlander- 5/10


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2009)

Ben X -8/10. Must see.


----------



## Ei8t (Feb 6, 2009)

The Prestige (Christopher Nolen) - 8/10......Great Climax
Luck by Chance - 9/10..........was impressed by Farhan Akhtar


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 6, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> *The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas -- 9.0/10*
> 
> A superbly crafted and beautifully acted drama, with a shocking ending !!!! A must watch for every movie lover out there....


 
++1 ..I will rather give it 10/10 ..The subject, the acting of the German n Jew Child ..amazzing 

After The Pianist, Schindler's List ..this movie is damn gud

A must watch for every WWII history lover


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

School of rock,Tenacious D for every rock fan out there


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone seen *Dev.D* . TOI gave it 5/5


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2009)

*Pride and glory*- Pretty ordinary stuff by _Edward Norton_. Probably his only movie you can miss. Its not boring and all but its average. _Colin Farrell_, too was passable. He was awesome in *In Bruges*.

Same goes for *Body Of Lies*. Average movie.


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 6, 2009)

'Golmaal Returns' isnt even bad movie, you can watch it once or twice


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> Anyone seen *Dev.D* . TOI gave it 5/5



ya really surprised.........knew that it had something diff.........
but who cares abt these reviews......., only self-satisfaction.......

missed today's shows due to some imp practical classess......going to watch it  2morrow.........
fingers crossed...........it should be "paisa vasool".....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2009)

Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> 'Golmaal Returns' isnt even bad movie, you can watch it once or twice


Are you sure you didn't mean Golmaal?


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 7, 2009)

Dev D :
Well, the first thing i want to know y did, TOI gave this 5/5.....
There is nothing so special abt this movie, but yes, working on different theme or offbeat topics is really difficult.
The very first sequence of scenes, is what i liked in this the most.
And a gud transformation of historic devdas to Dev D. Although, background score wasn't so impressive, but the "emotional attyachar" is worth watching.
And abhay deol seems similar to lucky of oye-lucky......

This movie is all about _"nashedi-pana"_..... In the whole movie u'll see vodka and drugs....... But the cinematography is what at par excellence, and the sequence or time shifting is somehow matched with the holly flicks.

On the whole u can spend money on this once only, and thats also to find the secret behind 5/5.... . But the movie should be half hour short......it was really lengthy...........
But i think u should not try to watch this with ur family...

Dev D : : 7/10 (with influenced with TOI's 5/5)


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 7, 2009)

Body of Lies - Well its a good time pass, nothing great nothing bad either. I liked Mark Strong role better then any one  .

Zack.And.Miri.Make.A.Porno : If you are Seth Rogen fan, you will like it, i found it worth watching once, not more


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 7, 2009)

pr.itdude Man ur review makes it sound like a copy of "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" Is that the case, if u've seen that one too?


----------



## nix (Feb 7, 2009)

whoops... mistake post.. pls delete this and my apologies..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2009)

^ hey u can also delete it.
Click on edit and u'll get a option to delete


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 7, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> pr.itdude Man ur review makes it sound like a copy of "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" Is that the case, if u've seen that one too?



nops......i hav'nt.
But if "fear......" is copied,,, then i dont want to watch it......as i said u can watch it once..!!
y dont u watch urself.....and tell us........that would be better......!!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 7, 2009)

*Gunda* - 9/10. For the initial laughs atleast.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> nops......i hav'nt.
> But if "fear......" is copied,,, then i dont want to watch it......as i said u can watch it once..!!
> y dont u watch urself.....and tell us........that would be better......!!!


Ohhh.......Dev.D is not a copy of "Fear and loathing...."
B/w "Fear and loathing..." is not a movie which can be copied even making the movie was impossible is guess.
No plot (whoever got it plz help me understand it)
Only Depp acting...
Too much..means too much abstract screenplay and scene presentation
On a whole a confusing movie. None in d world would like to copy this movie.

B/W Dev.D related talks going on here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108174


----------



## a_medico (Feb 8, 2009)

*Dev D* - 5/5 seems very subjective. The range could vary between 0-5 for different people. Very different movie. First half is entertaining and has _Oye Lucky_ feel. The bus scene with old lady was freaking hilarious. Drags a bit towards the end. But commendable effort. We enjoyed it but everybody after the movie was questioning 5* by times. I don't believe in rating the movie. Its pretty subjective and varies from person to person. But the movie is too bold to be watched with parents 

Heard the songs for the first time in the movie itself. Might start liking them.

*Luck by chance* - Good one time watch. I love Konkana SenSharma. But she is becoming monotonous now. Farhan was good. The track during initial credits(_Yeh Zindagi Bhi_) is freakin awesome. Totally in love with it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 8, 2009)

Gran Torino :- 8/10 

Good movie with an unexpected ending.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lucky Number Slevin* - 9/10


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bolt* - 8.5/10

I just wonder how Disney comes up with such good ones each and every time...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 8, 2009)

Gran Torino - 5/10 Movie is fine but really really slow.

Memento - 6/10 After hearing a lot about the Ghazni and Memento connection i was waiting to check it out. Well the movie turned out to be pretty average, i am ok with movies with twisted story lines, running back and forth in time, but incomplete sort of endings really put me off.

Occupation101 : Really good. Watched it on google video, and really first time in my life i understood what is the cause of conflict between Israel and Palestine.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2009)

Kiran_tech_mania said:


> BABEL *ing Bradpitt. Fantastic direction! 4 stories moving together in synchronization..never to miss.



BABEL is ok, except Brad Pitt characters missed connectivity, CRASH based on the same theme was better for me.....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2009)

@sam9s, dude...long time..wassup? Busy??


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2009)

hailgautam said:


> Movie Name: *Forest Gump*
> Language:*English*
> Genre:*Comedy, Drama, Romance*
> Won 6 Oscars, need i say more. A not so intelligent fellow's life.
> ...



Oh man how can you miss *CAST AWAY* I'd rate this one in top 3 AFA the performance goes. If you are a fan of Tom Hanks you will go bananas with his performance in this movie. Its Tom hanks all the way through out in the movie.

Another one you missed is *Road to Perdition* Must see.
Few from his very early collection *BIG, Splash and Tuner and Hooch* but BIG is better of all three.....



rhitwick said:


> @sam9s, dude...long time..wassup? Busy??



Hi friend, good to see you noticed, I was out in US for the last 2 months, its just a week I am back, bit busy with office work, but I am getting my hang back for my good old digit family..........


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

The Orphanage - Brilliant


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2009)

*Dev D* - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2009)

T159 said:


> The Orphanage - Brilliant


Brilliant-ke bad '' sign kyoun???

Kaya hai tere dimag mein??*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/40.png


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

^^Dekh kar batana, waise its a tragic horror :/ Woh galat smiley lag gaya


----------



## deepak_wr (Feb 9, 2009)

well m new over here...
jus saw 21grams 2 days bak...
nice movie.
wud recommend dat.
naomi watts(awsum scenes), sean penn


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

^^awsum scenes like what ?


----------



## eggman (Feb 9, 2009)

deepak_wr said:


> well m new over here...
> jus saw 21grams 2 days bak...
> nice movie.
> wud recommend dat.
> naomi watts(awsum scenes), sean penn



chi chi!!!

awesome movie tho


----------



## deepak_wr (Feb 9, 2009)

well i ws droolin over d naomi watts nude scenes...
lol
bt d movie is too gud neways...
nice direction.., its d guy who made babel, Alejandro innrito, i guess


----------



## a_medico (Feb 9, 2009)

I read somewhere that _Tarsem Singh_ is signing _Hrithik_ for his next venture. I am a fan of _Tarsem Singh_ after watching *The Cell *and *The Fall*. I think I am the only one in this thread who has watched *The Fall*. Its really worth a watch. Quite a fairytale.


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ I have watched both. Quite a fantasy/adventure titles...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2009)

*Underworld: Rise of the Lycans * - 7/10


----------



## IITian (Feb 11, 2009)

Gran Torino - 9/10
brilliant movie.reminded me of "scent of a woman".


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 11, 2009)

please recommend me some genuinely spine chilling horror movies that are meant to spook the wits out of anyone...i recently watched *mirrors & one missed call*...& these movies were only about special effects & make-up...i was literally bored..& most scenes seemed like jokes..i wish to watch something like *the ring*(the original, not the hollywood remake)...this movie had great atmosphere.i am not a great fan of gory horror.a good horror movie must be able to create an atmosphere.


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Check out Shutter (the original, Thai version) and Inside (French Movie)


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 11, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> please recommend me some genuinely spine chilling horror movies that are meant to spook the wits out of anyone...i recently watched *mirrors & one missed call*...& these movies were only about special effects & make-up...i was literally bored..& most scenes seemed like jokes..i wish to watch something like *the ring*(the original, not the hollywood remake)...this movie had great atmosphere.i am not a great fan of gory horror.a good horror movie must be able to create an atmosphere.



One Missed Call is a boring movie... its more comedy than horror . Mirrors is good though.

If you want horror movies then checkout The Grudge and The Omen {its a pentalogy}.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 11, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> One Missed Call is a boring movie... its more comedy than horror . Mirrors is good though.
> 
> If you want horror movies then checkout The Grudge and The Omen {its a pentalogy}.



yes i've watched The Omen(the 1st part only) & The Grudge...they are good....Mirrors is better than one missed call but still not chilling enough...i think i'll continue the omen series.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 11, 2009)

My Sassy Girl (Korean) - 8/10 ..Much more good than copied UGLY aur PUGLY ...

Must watch....

Next on watch list : Superb action FLICK .... UNIVERSAL SOLDIER he he he  (watching again)


----------



## eggman (Feb 12, 2009)

kya re..............No smoking acchi hai kya?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

eggman said:


> kya re..............No smoking acchi hai kya?


If u've not seen, watch it...from psychedelic level its better than Dev.D. B/W u'd like to read its review in IMDB.

//offtopic, when No Smoking released, I went to catch it on a tuesday night (relasing week) in Cinemax. The ticket vendor refused to give me tickets saying aj show bandh hai. When I bought tickets 4 "Jab We Met" he told me that including me only 5 people has asked its tickets today. 
I thought it might be very bad but when I watched its DVD I loved it. Though the ending should be edited of 5 minuttes, I guess he prepared two endings for d movie and punched at once. Keeping one of them would have been more crisp.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2009)

@sekhar_xxx, watch Rosemary's baby


----------



## sam9s (Feb 12, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> please recommend me some genuinely spine chilling horror movies that are meant to spook the wits out of anyone...i recently watched *mirrors & one missed call*...& these movies were only about special effects & make-up...i was literally bored..& most scenes seemed like jokes..i wish to watch something like *the ring*(the original, not the hollywood remake)...this movie had great atmosphere.i am not a great fan of gory horror.a good horror movie must be able to create an atmosphere.



mmm must create atmosphere, I can understand what you mean here, even I am in the same league, right now I am in office so I can only recall few that suffice that "atmosphere" criteria, I will share it with you...........one that I would always recommend is *The Descent* which really creates the atmosphere well enough and I thoroughly enjoyed the movie, its haunting gripping and very dark in its approach, must watch...... next I think *REC* comes in to my mind, though its follows the same league of filming through a hand held camera much like cloverfield (which is been criticized by various movie gores) but trust me this one take the chill on to a different level and the best part is the complexity of the script which is left much to the viewers to decipher at the end and you do find it tough to extricate the events one the movie is over

you can try Blair Witch Project as well

Another movie that come to my mind that is a perfect example of atmospharic  thriller (not horror in that sense) is *The Identity*, the entire setup and atmosphere really grows to you through out the movie, and it has a nice twist in the end as well.....

try these (if you already have not seen them) if you like those will recommend more from home as I have my full listing there


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd also recommend Dead Silence, which was pretty spooky, if you plan to watch it without any distraction.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2009)

*The Fountain* - 7/10


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @sekhar_xxx, watch Rosemary's baby






sam9s said:


> mmm must create atmosphere, I can understand what you mean here, even I am in the same league, right now I am in office so I can only recall few that suffice that "atmosphere" criteria, I will share it with you...........one that I would always recommend is *The Descent* which really creates the atmosphere well enough and I thoroughly enjoyed the movie, its haunting gripping and very dark in its approach, must watch...... next I think *REC* comes in to my mind, though its follows the same league of filming through a hand held camera much like cloverfield (which is been criticized by various movie gores) but trust me this one take the chill on to a different level and the best part is the complexity of the script which is left much to the viewers to decipher at the end and you do find it tough to extricate the events one the movie is over
> 
> you can try Blair Witch Project as well
> 
> ...






Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'd also recommend Dead Silence, which was pretty spooky, if you plan to watch it without any distraction.



Thank You all


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2009)

Totally agree with sam and alywn on the choices for the _atmosphere_. Especially, *Descent* is something which gives you a feeling that you yourself are trapped. Quite disturbing.

My addition to the above list:

*28 Days Later* - First one in its league maybe. It was a trend setter for many movies. But the movie still leaves you haunted.

*Black Water* - Croc movie actually. But again, its like you getting a feeling of being trapped in a water with a killer croc on your trail.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 13, 2009)

eggman said:


> kya re..............No smoking acchi hai kya?


The film is like more brain fcking..what is happening in one moment dont relate to other....But I liked the songs much 

Kash laga zindagi k kash laga..hasraton ki pyas bujha
Phoonk de ....saanson se sila hua libas foonk de 
Jab bhi cigarette jalti hai...aag pe pao padta hai..kmbakht dhuein main jalta hun
(amzing adnan sami and REAL JAZZZZ..wowww)

Overall Gulzaar sahab k lyrics to masha allah behad khubsurat aur umda hai 
Three Cheers

Its much more of a offbeat film .........There was a blog on net which described it (like some website described 2001 a space odessey)

Annurag Kashyap = India's Stanley Kubrick 

For all those who didnt understand No Smoking here's some clue 
*passionforcinema.com/i-smoked-classic-milds/


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

2001 a space odyssey



> Hal would you please open the door ?


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 13, 2009)

How is Billu Barber?
I have seen the original Malayalam version.It was good.But it's remake in Tamil sucked big time.


----------



## R2K (Feb 13, 2009)

crywolf............some highschool teens doing some crazy stuff there.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2009)

*Aamir* - A highly recommended movie !


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 14, 2009)

^^yups..seen that already..hey T..ye avatar kahan kahan se laata hai dhoondh k ? tell us the story of ur new avatar


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

The Grudge 3 - 6/10

Pretty mediocore film.

Memorable scene :- When Gil McKinney (Max in the film) kills Emi Ikehata (Naoko in the film).

BTW, Johanna E. Braddy (Lisa in the film) looks pretty hot


----------



## IITian (Feb 14, 2009)

Transporter 3 - 2/10
what's wrong eith these hollywood guys?don't they get bored of making/watching same crappy action movies?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2009)

*Gran Torino* - 9/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

Underworld : Rise of The Lycans - 7.5/10.

Nice action flick.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 14, 2009)

@T159: Saw "A Bittersweet Life" as recommended in your blog. The movie's subject streched the movie just for the heck of it!! Pretty lame one this from you 
Actions were good but the story was very simple. Am i missing some hidden meaning of this movie?
Tera standard girr raha hai!!!

To understand 2001:A Space Oddyssey, do watch 2010:When We Made Contact. "OMG Its full of Stars"


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2009)

^^
2001:A Space Oddyssey is one of the most realistic movie, and apart from that it has a very deep meaning. Stanely did awesome job !

I will watch 2010 soon.

A Bittersweet Life is itself an art ! Story is like a poetic drama. There are subtle hints given in movie which are not easily picked up by viewer. Just visit their official website and see how much effort was made in each character portrayal. Watch some other day again and you will realize. At first I too took it as a mediocre movie but then it started to grow in subconsciousness. 

I hope you may like to read it's interpretation and symbolism on IMDB.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2009)

*Fight Club* - 10/10.

David Fincher is a genius.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 14, 2009)

Marley and me. Must watch if your are an animal lover even otherwise quite a watchable movie (8/10).


----------



## IITian (Feb 16, 2009)

a lot like love - 7/10
the movie was fine.story was somewhat similar to "when harry met sally"
one thing worth noting is its soundtrack..it's awesome.
worth a watch just for its soundtrack.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2009)

Hotel Rwanda  9/10-


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 16, 2009)

Underworld : Rise of Lycans : = 8/10. Nice action,cinematography and CG.

Hulk Vs Thor and Hulk Vs. Wolverine (animation) : 7/10. Nice timepass. Both are short movies. 45 min. each.

Victory : 3/10 : I expected a better cricket flick. Harman Baweja should quit acting. 3 points are there for Amrita Rao 

Billu Barbar : 6/10. Could be better. Not much of a story.

Pirates of Silicon Vally : A must watch for a computer geek. Billu and Steve Job(les)s's story with EXTRA Tadkaa . 8/10.

Sex Drive : Huhuhahahaheheloolol omgwtfcrazyyeffinglawl. Nice comedy. 8/10.


----------



## eggman (Feb 16, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *Fight Club* - 10/10.
> 
> David Fincher is a genius.



+123193489340932


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

*Fitna* - A short fact film. I hope all religions vanish.

*The Fall* - Suddenly I feel our heritage and structures are so beautiful. Its a visually stunning movie by Tarsem Singh.

Nice recommendation from a_medico


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2009)

*Meet the Robinsons* - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys I want to recommend a movie; its Aanwar.
It was an utter flop movie so,  if u can't remember it still now its not ur fault.

I saw that movie a long ago and I liked it. Its a very good try but from cinematic values its a bad experience. 
The director has tried to show a lot of sociological issues in this movie but d mistake he did was to show them in one movie whereas every issue can be made a, individual movie (of 1.5hrs )
Recommend to only people who like watching experimental movies and appreciate a director for trying something different. Again, remember It may not be a good experience for some, but its very good try.

Oh yeah, and some very nice songs by Roop Kumar Rathode (Maula mere maula etc.)

//I thought abt recommending it with No Smoking, but stopped imagining how many LOls i'm gonna have...but I c u guys like change...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ Danny Boyle ne Anwar banai hoti toh Oscars mein hoti.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 16, 2009)

*11:14* quite sleek flick, an accident at 11:14 seen from dirfferent people's perspective, pretty decently knit events and a nice twist in the end as well........ I'd give 6.5/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys I want to recommend a movie; its Aanwar.
> It was an utter flop movie so,  if u can't remember it still now its not ur fault.
> 
> I saw that movie a long ago and I liked it. Its a very good try but from cinematic values its a bad experience.
> ...



Yeah I really liked every minute of this movie. Truth is bitter for people. Watch Aamir too, it has same feeling.



sam9s said:


> *11:14* quite sleek flick, an accident at 11:14 seen from dirfferent people's perspective, pretty decently knit events and a nice twist in the end as well........ I'd give 6.5/10


Amores Perros...watch it if you have time !


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

T159 said:


> Yeah I really liked every minute of this movie. Truth is bitter for people. Watch Aamir too, it has same feeling.


Saw Aamir a long ago...its very good. In my opinion its even better than "A Wednesday"
A class acting with strong script. Only they lacked is Marketing and Star power...

Wow!!! I didn't expect such good replies for Aanwar...


----------



## R2K (Feb 16, 2009)

pursuit of happiness...............

will smith rockzzz


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 16, 2009)

The Parallax View-a good thriller with good acting ,echoing the times in which it was made with an ending that is more plausible(all the more predictable by lack of a heroine).


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2009)

American History X - 10/10
Ed Norton at his best.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2009)

T159 said:


> Amores Perros...watch it if you have time !



This seems to be a nice recomendation.....added to the list


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 17, 2009)

Sex Drive :  Awesome movie, a must watch. If you liked Road Trip then this will also click for you.

Seven Pounds : Well to be honest there is nothing great about this movie, really, it is slow very slow. Will Smith is mediocre in this one, as script is loose to take out 100% from him. A strict one time watch. Don't know why so much fuss about it.


----------



## IITian (Feb 17, 2009)

R2K said:


> pursuit of happiness...............
> 
> will smith rockzzz



watch seven pounds..


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 17, 2009)

Seven Pounds : 7/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 17, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys I want to recommend a movie; its Aanwar.
> It was an utter flop movie so, if u can't remember it still now its not ur fault.


 
Its Anwar not Aanwar  Hindi sudhaar le apni Rhitwick 
Mere to dimag main ab tak DEV D ghoom rahi hai (actually Paro )


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Its Anwar not Aanwar  Hindi sudhaar le apni Rhitwick
> Mere to dimag main ab tak DEV D ghoom rahi hai (actually Paro )


Aila...galti
But, did u see d movie?

And, if u liked Guru Dutt movies...then there is a news for u.
I found this DVD collection of Guru Dutt in Planet-M. It has six movies.
Pyaasa
Aar-Par
Chaudvi ka chand
Mr. & MRs.55
Sahib, bibi aur gulam
and
Kagaz ke phool

Costed me 294/-


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 18, 2009)

Taken - 10/10. Man this was an awesome action flick. Enjoyed it completely. A must watch.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 18, 2009)

T159 said:


> *The Fall* - Suddenly I feel our heritage and structures are so beautiful. Its a visually stunning movie by Tarsem Singh.
> 
> Nice recommendation from a_medico


 
Well said. I don't remember watching India filmed so beautifully in any of the movies. And the little girl was cute.

Suddenly I am running out of time to watch the movies. Its been quite long since I have watched an extraordinary movie! Few intermittent good entertainers were there though like _Oye Lucky_ and _Dev D_. But else, nothing worth mentioning here.

*Deshdrohi* was awesome though. Not quite in Gunda league but has its own charm. The actor is phenomenal. I heard he is a superstar. We need more actors like him and him.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Well, yea. Nothing can match *Gunda*.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 18, 2009)

*Taken 7/10 *.  no suspense , not deep(wrt story), just action ...enjoyable but not a 10/10 for me

*Body of Lies 8/10*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2009)

*The Machinist* - 8/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 19, 2009)

Going to watch A Tale Of Two Sisters.... hope its as good as its hyped .


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2009)

^You will love it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Aila...galti
> But, did u see d movie?
> 
> And, if u liked Guru Dutt movies...then there is a news for u.
> ...


nahin re..I didnt saw Anwar..
will watch it in some free time 
(saala office main hee 10 se 9 baje tak watt lagti rehti hai ..no free time)
Guru Dutt ki yeh collection DVD yahan Dilli k Planet M main nahin thi 

My recommendation :

*Densha Otoko (The Train Man)*: Amazing love story ..but with a very shocked ending ..Can anybody explain particularly T

*Cube :* Good Canadian Sci fi thriller ..will watch its next two movies shortly


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Well there is Nauheed Cyrusi in it :drool: Leaving my basic instincts aside I can say that story is awesome too.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^Well there is Nauheed Cyrusi in it :drool: Leaving my basic instincts aside I can say that story is awesome too.


Are, nahiiiiiiiiiiii..........
Nauheed nahi...use chor( 'd' nahi likha intentionally) de...
Aur bhi bahut sare hai...


----------



## Chirag (Feb 19, 2009)

Deshdrohi, must watch.. Is Gunda in the same league?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2009)

Gunda is way above Deshdrohi's league. 100% must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm confused. Am I in the 'Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians' thread OR 'must NOT watch movies recommended by Digitians' thread?


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

*Ichi The Killer* - Do I need to write something here ? Watch it before your life ends 

PS: Intense gore that you may like to keep vomit bag with you. But for a seasoned watcher it will be a treat 

I think sam9s here recommended this movie, so blame him and not me 



rhitwick said:


> Are, nahiiiiiiiiiiii..........
> Nauheed nahi...use chor( 'd' nahi likha intentionally) de...
> Aur bhi bahut sare hai...


muhahaha....chalo cho[rd] diya !


----------



## IITian (Feb 19, 2009)

one flew over the cuckoo's nest - 10/10
amazing movie!! watched it for the third time today.. IMO it's the second best movie ever made(best is ofcourse shawshank)


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm confused. Am I in the 'Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians' thread OR 'must NOT watch movies recommended by Digitians' thread?


No, u r in right place...GUNDA is not a movie, its an experience...its a milestone
Don't know abt Deshdrohi...'ve no seen



ichi said:


> *Ichi The Killer* - Do I need to write something here ? Watch it before your life ends
> 
> PS: Intense gore that you may like to keep vomit bag with you. But for a seasoned watcher it will be a treat
> 
> I think sam9s here recommended this movie, so blame him and not me


Phir gore!!!....is it in league of "The Girl Next Door"???
If its, then me not gonna watch...it took me 15 days to recover from dat movie...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> No, u r in right place...GUNDA is not a movie, its an experience...its a milestone
> Don't know abt Deshdrohi...'ve no seen


I'm not sure about Gunda but Deshdrohi? Come on. If people are commenting it in a sarcastic way then I'm all game for it but if not, then I'm amazed. I have seen Deshdrohi, partially. The less I comment, the better it would be.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm not sure about Gunda but Deshdrohi? Come on. If people are commenting it in a sarcastic way then I'm all game for it but if not, then I'm amazed. I have seen Deshdrohi, partially. The less I comment, the better it would be.


Yes its sarcastic...but d movie (Gunda) is one of its kind...
thats why its recommended


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2009)

In that case, carry on.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2009)

Salinui chueok a.k.a. Memories of Murder
Thanks T.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 19, 2009)

Deshdrohi actor said that he wanted that movie to go for oscars. :\ The best scene was when he is shot. Kalia means death...(shot).....Lekin kyu.. FTW !! Classic.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2009)

Wall-e, a must watch for all.


----------



## eggman (Feb 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Salinui chueok a.k.a. Memories of Murder
> Thanks T.



watch *zodiac*........


----------



## RMN (Feb 20, 2009)

Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels-9/10
i just got to watch it yest...its really nice!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2009)

eggman said:


> watch *zodiac*........


arey why should i watch a copy when i saw the original 
I did watch Zodiac a long time ago but realised it now that it was inspired from MoM.


----------



## eggman (Feb 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> arey why should i watch a copy when i saw the original
> I did watch Zodiac a long time ago but realised it now that it was inspired from MoM.



Inspiration ???yes!!!
copy????No way in hell!!!!!!!!!

Zodiac is a masterpiece !!!!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yes Man* - 7.5/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 20, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Its Anwar not Aanwar  Hindi sudhaar le apni Rhitwick
> Mere to dimag main ab tak DEV D ghoom rahi hai (actually Paro )



Mere dimaag main to Kalki koechin hai


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 20, 2009)

SuperHero Movie  6/10 , Some parts are absolutely hilarious. I thought the movie will totally suck, but its a good timepass.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 20, 2009)

^+1

A Tale of Two Sister :- o_0... this movie really sent chills down my spines... a must watch.. 11/10. Amazing movie...!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 20, 2009)

Watched Delhi 6 2/5 story serves no purpose.abhishekh hasnt evolved as an actor.the girl was good though.cast was brilliant all actors showed their acting abilities.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 21, 2009)

Please suggest some nice Horror/Thriller movies preferably  watchable with family.

How is the movie?  *The Day The Earth Stood Still * Anybody watched it here?


----------



## IITian (Feb 21, 2009)

Mar adentro - 8/10
Dzien swira - 7.5/10


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2009)

*Se7en* - 9/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2009)

*Wanted*-8.5/10


----------



## go4saket (Feb 21, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Please suggest some nice Horror/Thriller movies preferably  watchable with family.
> 
> How is the movie?  *The Day The Earth Stood Still * Anybody watched it here?



Nothing special about it...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2009)

Muoi 7.5/10
Good but not great...good screenplay but being in horror genre, it has very few chilling moments...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2009)

*Wonder Woman* - 7/10


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2009)

Wanted : A decent watch but the story could have been a lot deeper and not so simple.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Man From Earth* - Awesome thoughtful movie, not recommended for action and special effect lovers


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 21, 2009)

Extreme Movie :- Quite dumb and short but very funny  - 6/10


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn.. its been ages since I saw a movie


----------



## eggman (Feb 21, 2009)

Charan said:


> Damn.. its been ages since I saw a movie



lol......ye bas yahi bolta rahega!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

Charan said:


> Damn.. its been ages since I saw a movie


lol...you are taking life too srsly. Pour somw wine and be a silent spectator for a while


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2009)

@Charan, hey dude for a few months u r uttering d same words...what happened??
Under punishment??

*Pan's Labyrinth* *9/10*
9 because its depressing somewhat, I like happy endings
The film is a journey, an experience which everyone should have...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Watch the Devil's Backbone. Can't wait for more movies from this director.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @Charan, hey dude for a few months u r uttering d same words...what happened??
> Under punishment??
> 
> *Pan's Labyrinth* *9/10*
> ...



yeah..totally agree with *Pan's Labyrinth*..although i'll rate it as 10/10.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Pan's Labyrinth* *9/10*
> 9 because its depressing somewhat, I like happy endings
> The film is a journey, an experience which everyone should have...


I was happy that princess finally got her lost kingdom


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2009)

ichi said:


> I was happy that princess finally got her lost kingdom


But, not that way...I would liked it more if she was alive...

At the end of a movie I want everyone to be happy...(as Shahrukh told in OSO, if its not happy ending, its not an end, picture abhi baki hai mere dost


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> (as Shahrukh told in OSO, if its not happy ending, its not an end, picture abhi baki hai mere dost



it was a dialogue from some english movie . . .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2009)

*The Punisher : War Zone * - 8/10. Mostly for the gore.


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 22, 2009)

"The Incredible Hulk" good effects - sounds as well as visual . . .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 22, 2009)

America History X- awesome acting by ed norton and wonder-wonder mr john connor is there too  nice acting.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 23, 2009)

The Hurt Locker 9/10

Paul Blart Mall Cop = 8/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2009)

DELHI 6 - 5/10

I cant expect this from Rakesh Mehra who made RDB and AKS...........Sonam Abhi no romantic scenes no chemistry..Agreed he wants to show social message ..but WTF..kala bandar is all over the movie..Movie should be renamed KALA BANDAR @@@#%$#%#% ...5 marks only due to AR RAHMAN Music..Genda pHool..Masakkali and Delhi 6 song..One more song which fuses Delhi n NY is beautifully picturized 

THE CURIOUS CASE OF BENJAMIN BUTTON - 9/10 ..

Amazing movie by David Fincher..How that BS Slumdog got best film is tragedy really..BENJAMIN deserved it...MUst watch movie ....Good acting by Brad Pitt and Cate Blanchette


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2009)

*In Bruges* - 8/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 24, 2009)

A Tale Of Two Sisters-awesome with one of the biggest benders in any movie ever.


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

^^Yeah, its awesome + cute + horror + chilling + muscial + poetic + cinematic excellence + traditional + cultural + psychological + surreal + gory = EPIC WIN !!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 24, 2009)

Delhi 6-9/10

1 word. Beautiful. The last 20minutes were kinda dragged.Else the whole movie was awesome. Not for audiences who are addicted to masala.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

I've not seen Delhi 6

But, from the promos and review in Times, it seems its Swadesh+Namesake


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ its worse than both the films ...Director ne message to dikhana chaha par poori film ki watt laga dee ..dont watch except for songs


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2009)

*Batman Begins* - 10/10.  
In a way, I liked it more than The Dark Knight.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 24, 2009)

delhi -6 a must not watch!!!!!


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 24, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> delhi -6 a must not watch!!!!!



then this aint the place to post it buddy.! head over to must not watch movies..

dunno why people are bashing up delhi-6 so much.! its got a nice message IMO.!


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *Batman Begins* - 10/10.
> In a way, I liked it more than The Dark Knight.


and i thought I'm the only one....the atmosphere in BB is better than TDK!!!


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 24, 2009)

eggman said:


> and i thought I'm the only one....the atmosphere in BB is better than TDK!!!



how can u forget me when its about BATMAN BEGINS or THE DARK KNIGHT, count me in the team too . . . but for both movies not only for BATMAN BEGINS, 10 out of 10 for both


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey anything about the batman is 10/10 for me...be it the comics, the cartoons, movies everything..i've been a die hard fan of the caped crusader since i was 5...let me share a poem with you-

*As comics fans most surely know,
superheroes come & go,
today they are hot,tomorrow cold,
but some there are that break that mold,
they are heroes of whom legends are made,
whose shine never seems to fade,
no evil-doer shall escape,
from him who wears the ebony cape,
i refer of course to that man,
whom the world now hails as* *BATMAN

-*Stan Lee, on the Batman's 50th anniversary comics(the issue is a must read)
*


*p.s- sorry for going so off-topic...couldn't resist*
*


----------



## a_medico (Feb 25, 2009)

*Defiance* - A great tale of Jew Bielski fighters who defied the Germans in Belarus. Good watch. Nice to see Daniel Craig in a non James Bond movie.

*Delhi 6* - Was passable inspite of the so called message. Songs are good. And the picturisation of the delhi-NY fusion song was too good.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2009)

Delhi 6 - 6/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

*A Clockwork Orange* - Watofooo!!! Music at best , story is cool, go watch it !

Watch tis video after the movie, make you wholesome:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXoXSyU1M-c

Our family used to hav a batman for daily work in house...he was a nice hardworking guy.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

^ lol...another ACO fan !! nice


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2009)

Trainspotting. - 7/10
Danny Boyle seems to be very over rated.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 25, 2009)

the undying monster-good time pass


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 25, 2009)

^pathik dude whats with ur marathon run of movie watching? 

dissapointed that u rated delhi 6 so high


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2009)

The Thing - 7/10.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The Thing - 7/10.



Oh man what a movie this was and I am surprised you saw it now, I have seen this movie 3 times and still I dont know what makes this move stand apart, the atmosphere created is too good and I just loved the background score. A must watch movie.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

^^I rate that movie 9/10, its just awesome ! IMO better than Alien and Aliens.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ Well I wont rate it above Alien 1 (Alien was cult classic) but definitely better than rest of all Alien Parts.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey does anyone know any site where one get updates on the latest English movie DVD's released? I checked out the one at imdb but apart from it are there any other sites that has the list?


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Well I wont rate it above Alien 1 (Alien was cult classic) but definitely better than rest of all Alien Parts.


Alien is pretty funny, I mean srsly ! There was tension but still I couldn't stop grinning. One dialog can pwn anything - "Ash is a goddamn robot !!!" . But The Thing excels as a complete spooky movie, you don't laugh but feel the confusion and tension.

Here is how I rate Alien and Aliens

Alien 9/10 (I know ratings are equal but anyday I will prefer The Thing if asked to watch either one of them)
Aliens 8.6/10 (Action as opposed to the atmosphere of tension in Alien)
Alien 3 5/10 (Pile of crap)
Alien 4 6/10 (series ruined indefinite proportion)

Any other title with Alien in it is peace of sh!te.


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2009)

*DIRTY HARRY * - 7/10 : Cop crime film of 70's. Didn't live up to expectation.
*INFERNAL AFFAIRS*-8.5/10 : The Departed is this fim's remake. While I love The Departed and has watched it over 15 times IA is very different and in some points better than The Departed(ending specially)

*SYMPATHY FOR LADY VENGEANCE*-7/10 : While the direction,presentation,cinematography  and music was good, the film lacked !! Let down by Chan-wook Park(Oldboy, JSA)

*VICKY CRISTINA BARCELONA *- 7.5 / 10. Typical Woody Allen flick with love being the central theme. Not my kind of movie(love being the central theme.) but I enjoyed it nonetheless!!

*Mulholland Drive*- 9.5 /10 . Didnot expected much from David Lynch as  i thought Eraserhead was pretentiously weird, Lost Highway was a mess and Blue Velvet looked dated. But I was really really surprised. This is one of the best thriller I've seen and was really lost!!Must Watch!!!


Enough for a day!!Good Night!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

^^*Chan Wook*'s first two movies in Vengeance trilogy are kind of *Takashi Miike* type in progressing the story. It feels a little slow but it grows when you think about it after few days. Mine fav is *Sympathy for Mr Vengeance* among the three, it is subtle, humorous  and the fact that there is no antagonist 

Here are brief differences between these three movies, apart from the similarity that they are revenge drama and revenge is a countless cycle which is futile.

1. *Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance * - Both guys are protagonists in the movie. 
2. S*ympathy for Lady Vengeance* - Protagonist is the lady and Antagonist is the guy.
3. Oldboy - Both guys are antagonists.

Its quite amusing to know this ! In fact it completes the trilogy 

JSA is an anti war movie and if anything that sucked was horrible Hungarian accent in that movie...lolz. But the movie was awesome !

*Mulholland Drive* is another masterpiece by Lych, you may like to twist a little more on pink bunnies then watch *Inland Empire*. It is *Mulholland Drive* on crack ! You will surely get lost.

If *Eraserhead* was a queer movie then think about *Tetsuo - The Iron Man*. This one is sick fcuk but yeah thats how a person will feel in his horrible last moment (watch the movie to know !)


----------



## a_medico (Feb 26, 2009)

*Mulholland Drive* - Watched it long back. Liked it that time. I found the heart attack scene pretty scary. It was out of the blue. Also was a typical brainf**k movie. IMDB came to the rescue.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2009)

ichi said:


> Alien is pretty funny, I mean srsly ! There was tension but still I couldn't stop grinning. One dialog can pwn anything - "Ash is a goddamn robot !!!" . But The Thing excels as a complete spooky movie, you don't laugh but feel the confusion and tension.



Alien funny!!!...strange you say that, I feel Alien excelled in kind of lost in weird space environment, with spectacular effects and sets for a movie in 79.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2009)

L A Confidential. - 9/10

Rated, Engg and boredom lead to this.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Mulholland Drive* - Watched it long back. Liked it that time. I found the heart attack scene pretty scary. It was out of the blue. Also was a typical brainf**k movie. IMDB came to the rescue.


Same here, I thought about asking for an explanation here, then went to IMDB...

I wonder, how these directors think about such execution of a rather simple story. Do they write a script or on-the-spot scene visualization and then recreating it in the real life. Whatever way they take its tough and requires a lot calculation


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Oh man what a movie this was and I am surprised you saw it now, I have seen this movie 3 times and still I dont know what makes this move stand apart, the atmosphere created is too good and I just loved the background score. A must watch movie.....


Yeah. I was kind of late on watching it. The silly thing is I used to get confused if I had seen this movie or 'The Relic'. 

Anyway the movie was pretty good. The visual effects & make up job for it's time was done splendidly. It wasn't really spooky to be honest, but the only time shuddered was when Kurt Russel keeps sampling the blood for DNA contamination & the thing suddenly pop out of the slide.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone watched Saw V , it's tagline is , you wont believe how it ends . i want to see that


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a bit loose compared to the previous parts but still watchable. It's showing signs of ageing & high time someone pulls a plug on it. If you have seen all previous instalments then this would be a good watch. There are plenty of plot twists & explanations connected to jigsaw revealed in this movie. So that's something to look forward to apart from the usual trap scenes.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> explanations connected to jigsaw revealed in this movie.


Aren't all that can be explained about Jigsaw, explained in 4th part???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png

Is it his childhood now??*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/78.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


----------



## max_demon (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone watched *THe Onion Movie* , it is very funny . it is actually a series of jokes of like 10 mins each . so there are many short stories which will not bore the audiance


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Aren't all that can be explained about Jigsaw, explained in 4th part???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png
> 
> Is it his childhood now??*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/78.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


*SPOILER* I was referring to the connection of Jigsaw with Mark Hoffman & how Jigsaw forces Hoffman to become one of his accomplice.*SPOILER*

Check my statement again. It said "connected to Jigsaw" & not "about Jigsaw". There is a difference between both.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *SPOILER* I was referring to the connection of Jigsaw with Mark Hoffman & how Jigsaw forces Hoffman to become one of his accomplice.*SPOILER*
> 
> Check my statement again. It said "connected to Jigsaw" & not "about Jigsaw". There is a difference between both.


Oh, my mistake.
Aj hi dekh leta hoon...


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anybody watched *"Cube"* series ..a scifi thriller from Canada..

must say..... amazing movie it is ..DO WATCH IT...

PS: Nice to read that T aka ichi aka .......... has also become a fan of CWO


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2009)

*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb* - 9/10

Stanley Kubrick fan now.


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 26, 2009)

delhi-6 >> 7/10

i cant understand y ppl r saying it a not watch kinda or blah blah.......
i think its nice to watch nd yups, its not a fully masala flick......
a gud blend of acting nd direction nd background score......gud ending (keeping in mind, its India where happy ending is must..... ).......
go watch it....at least once......!!!


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Stanley Kubrick fan now.



watch A CLOCKWORK ORANGE


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2009)

^ Yea, vo to 2-3 months pehle dekha tha. Was good.


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2009)

Although Airplane! is 1.30 hours long, it took me 2 hours to watch it.Mainly because I was laughing so hard throughout the movie that I had to rewind many parts as I couldn't hear dialogues over my lols. Coming from the same makers I did expect the same amount of silly comedy that made Airplane a classic. And I wasn't disappointed a bit. I was literally on floor many times .The film is so damn funny.You will have no idea what's gonna happen next and when it'll happen you'll die laughing. I, however , cannot tell the name of movie as it's Top Secret!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 26, 2009)

Pursuit of Happiness. - Better watch this one, Will Smith has acted in this wonderfully. Its about his family and how he struggles job wise.. Very nice movie.

9/10.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2009)

^ Watch Seven Pounds now. It's in the same league.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

eggman said:


> Although Airplane! is 1.30 hours long, it took me 2 hours to watch it.Mainly because I was laughing so hard throughout the movie that I had to rewind many parts as I couldn't hear dialogues over my lols. Coming from the same makers I did expect the same amount of silly comedy that made Airplane a classic. And I wasn't disappointed a bit. I was literally on floor many times .The film is so damn funny.You will have no idea what's gonna happen next and when it'll happen you'll die laughing. I, however , cannot tell the name of movie as it's Top Secret!


If u have n't seen these movies I'm gonna mention, do check out NOW!!!, u r missing a lot...

Airplane2
Naked Gun
Naked Gun 1 1/2
Naked Gun 3 1/33
Hot Shots
Hot Shots2

My favorite is Naked Gun series.


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> If u have n't seen these movies I'm gonna mention, do check out NOW!!!, u r missing a lot...
> 
> Airplane2
> Naked Gun
> ...



Yup seen 'em all. These and Scary Movie are the last good spoof movies ....
Airplane! is my all time fav though!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 26, 2009)

Pathik said:


> ^ Watch Seven Pounds now. It's in the same league.


Yeah, I have it in my pen drive so I will watch it at night or tomorrow.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2009)

^you don't need to tell everyone where it was.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Watched Chris Nolan's Following (a TD recco  )

3.75/5 loved the theme and the movie.awesome stuff


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Watched Chris Nolan's Following (a TD recco  )
> 
> 3.75/5 loved the theme and the movie.awesome stuff



I recommended it way back here. Great debut by a GReat director.


You may also like another great debut by another great director that came out same year.
Pi is the debut of talented Darren Aronofsky(Requiem of a dream, The fountain, The Wrestler). I think you will like it.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

*SAW 5  7.5/10*

Hmmm...SAW 6 might be in the way of production...


----------



## a_medico (Feb 27, 2009)

*Before the rains*- Directed by _Santosh Sivan_. Had _The Painted Veil_ feel to it. Just the look though. The script was totally different. Very simple movie. Nothing extraordinary. But brilliant direction. Watch it if you wish to watch something offbeat. These kind of movies should get _Slumdog_ kind of exposure. But then, its directed by non-british, non-american.


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 27, 2009)

max_demon said:


> Anyone watched *THe Onion Movie* , it is very funny . it is actually a series of jokes of like 10 mins each . so there are many short stories which will not bore the audiance




Yes, it was funny. Steven S. as the "C**k Puncher" was hilarious.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2009)

*The Shining* - 8/10


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2009)

How's Valkyrie?? Love Tommy! Any WWII Gam..sorry...Movies ???



y2j826 said:


> how can u forget me when its about BATMAN BEGINS or THE DARK KNIGHT, count me in the team too . . . but for both movies not only for BATMAN BEGINS, 10 out of 10 for both



Me too. Love BB. TDK's dragged, got bored in the middle of the film

[offtopic: IS Heath Ledger [Joker] dead ??]


----------



## rajhot (Feb 27, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> [offtopic: IS Heath Ledger [Joker] dead ??]


Ya


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 27, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *The Shining* - 8/10



Is it the 1997 movie? or the 1980 horror one?  found 2 links for the movie..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2009)

^ The 1980 Movie by Stanley Kubrick. The 1977 Shining was a novel by Stephen King on which the movie was based.


----------



## eggman (Feb 27, 2009)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Is it the 1997 movie? or the 1980 horror one?  found 2 links for the movie..



1997 is the TV series.
1980 is the movie. It's a masterpiece!!


*ONCE UPON A TIME IN AMERICA* -Cinema making at it's best. It's a crime drama epic story directed by Sergio Leone.Master film . Must watch for gangster/crime cinema lovers. It's as good as ...wait for it....Goodfellas or even The Godfather!!

The film is beyond Rating!!!!(film is 3.5+ hrs long so be patient for atleast first 40 mins,which makes sense only when film progresses!!)


----------



## pushkar (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys how are the movies American Psycho, The Departed and Infernal Affairs 1, 2, 3?

What kind of film is American Psycho? I mean is it thriller, horror or something else?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 27, 2009)

American Psycho
|Crime | Horror | Mystery | Thriller |
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0144084/


----------



## R2K (Feb 27, 2009)

watching Swadesh Now...........


----------



## Rahim (Feb 27, 2009)

^What? Sandesh  Its Swades fyi


----------



## R2K (Feb 27, 2009)

^^

what?............


----------



## eggman (Feb 27, 2009)

pushkar said:


> Guys how are the movies American Psycho, The Departed and Infernal Affairs 1, 2, 3?
> 
> What kind of film is American Psycho? I mean is it thriller, horror or something else?



American Psycho is more of a character study of a serial killer psycho than a thriller. Christan Bale has nailed the role and gave an amazing performance.It's a very good and IMHO underrated movie.

Infernal Affairs is a great cop-gangster thriller in which there's a mole/rat(member of opposite
 side) sinks in both police department and gangsters. It's a great fast moving movie.

Haven't seen IA 2 and 3.

The Departed =Remake(Infernal Affairs) +Martin Scorsese's touch of brilliance + typical hollywood cliche's mixed in. Great movie none the less!!!One of my all time fav.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 28, 2009)

Taken  9.5/10  

One of the best action thrillers i have ever seen,it has some good intelligent sequences that u will see in an action film......a Must see for all,DONT MISS THIS ONE

(Do anyone know if this film has released here? If not i will watch it again in Theater)


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2009)

A few good men. - 9/10
Awesome performances by Jack Nicholson, Tom Cruise.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 28, 2009)

Teeth- 7/10
Concept of Vagina Dentata is a new and the only thing that makes it go from 5.5 to 7. I gave it such number maybe coz , me feeling generous, u not like, u people give it 6.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2009)

^^Ending was just awesome, the dark humor part really gets me. Same with Slither

*The Goddess of 1967* - Powerful movie with strong characters and good script. A moral dilemma. Rose Byrne was just so damn good at portraying her character. Not for casual movie viewers.


----------



## dips_view (Feb 28, 2009)

for horror/psycho movie lovers=== just try 2 see "1408"


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2009)

^ Yea, that was good too. It had two alternate endings, I have seen them both.


----------



## eggman (Feb 28, 2009)

dips_view said:


> for horror/psycho movie lovers=== just try 2 see "1408"



seen it.didn't like it too much. Any horror movie for that matter hasn't impress me yet for the horror factor

Can someone shed some light on these two bollywood films:
ROJA(92)

MAQBOOL(03)

are they good?are they worth watching?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Ya



...... Boo hoo! []
How's Valkyrie?? No one, eh??


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2009)

eggman said:


> seen it.didn't like it too much. Any horror movie for that matter hasn't impress me yet for the horror factor
> 
> Can someone shed some light on these two bollywood films:
> ROJA(92)
> ...


Roja is a Maniratnam film, the way there's Kubrik film, David Lynch Film...same with Maniratnam...
Movie tickets sell by his name not d star casts they have.

Maqbool, I've heard is good movie with some gr8 acting by Taboo, Irfan Khan and Pankaj Kapoor. But its serious movie...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2009)

eggman said:


> Can someone shed some light on these two bollywood films:
> ROJA(92)
> 
> MAQBOOL(03)
> ...


I'd say Roja is worth a watch. It has a good soundtrack (A.R. Rahman, need I say more?) & the movie is well directed. Great performances by Arvind Swamy, Madhoo (probably her only honest role) & Pankaj Kapoor. Pick it up if you still haven't seen it. The start is a bit cheesy though with all the romance stuff happening but the real movie starts right after Arvind gets abducted by Pakistani terrorists.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2009)

Deshdrohi doesn't even come close to the legendary Gunda...

There was pretty much reason to ban this movie in Maharashtra, I say it should be banned in whole India. The main North Indian issue was not shown properly, it was not even in focus, only some forced provocative comments were used. Are they even true?

The direcotor just used the North Indian issue for the publicity of this movie, and people who never thought of watching this movie had seen it.

b/w this  actor should patent his style of saying "aaaaaaaa...."


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 28, 2009)

^ omg!  did u c that movie ?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 1, 2009)

Punisher War Zone:It's like one of those Stallone or Arnold one man army movies that you just have to watch.Though acting and dialogues are average, but its almost unnoticeable next to to the humongous amounts of killings going on  .


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2009)

Delhi 6 - One time watch but movie was not quite consistent with the theme. It just dragged from one point to another. Watch it if there is nothing else to watch. Btw those lame jokes were not good...lulz

6/10


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 1, 2009)

^any one who liked delhi 6 should read the article on it in today's Mumbai Mirror.

if u didnt like it why give it a 6 imo it deserves a 5/10 max


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2009)

^^thats why I stopped giving rating...lol. It simply doesnt matter, just a matter of personal taste and experience in movie watching.


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

I suggest watching this 10 movies atleast

*www.shoutmeloud.com/top-10-hollywood-movies-on-hacking.html



> 1. Hackers(1995) : Imdb : The main attraction of this movie is cyber-war between Acid Burn i.e Angelina Jolie and Zero Cool played by Jonny lee miller. Though movie got an average rating but this movie is worth watching.
> antitrust
> 
> 2. Antiturst(2001) : Imdb :A computer programmer’s dream job at a hot Portland-based firm turns nightmarish when he discovers his boss has a secret and ruthless means of dispatching anti-trust problems.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2009)

^lol on Hackers. Thats the lamest movie i have seen about hacking.

Recommend some flicks from Brian De Palma.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 2, 2009)

*Let the right one in* - The latest swedish horror movie. Few good scares and a decent storyline. Something similar to *The Hamiltons*.

p.s. - Just saw imdb reviews and its rated quite high. Few queries too got cleared thanks to imdb forums and FAQs. Now I recommend this movie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 2, 2009)

Watched Punisher War Zone. Pretty good flick. Would give it 7/10. It also features Psychosocial from Slipknot ^_^

And also watched The Orpahnage... great movie.. .8/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Let the right one in* - The latest swedish horror movie. Few good scares but a decent storyline. Something similar to The Hamiltons.



the ending was mind blowing. beautifully shot!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 2, 2009)

about soundtracks has anyone seen underworld it features a track called broken lungs by my fav band.gonna acquire the movie solely for that


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 3, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ...... Boo hoo! []
> How's Valkyrie?? No one, eh??


Valkyrie is OK..I am great lover of WWII history and films..Tom Cruise ne utni achhi acting nahin ki..jitni expected thi ..and after watching such masterpieces as "Schindler's list, Saving Private Ryan, Enemy at the gates ..Valkyrie is so so

Compared to this..The Boy in Stripped Pyjamas is far far better 

*My rating VALKYRIE : 6/10 *


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2009)

Please suggest me some nice english movie. Genre:Thriller/Action/Horror. 
something in the lines of seat of edge thriller which would keep us glued to the TV till the movie is running. Preferably family viewing. One scene here and there is ok.


----------



## eggman (Mar 3, 2009)

Se7en
Saw I(gore)
The Following(it b&W though, awesome)
Die Hard 4
Ring


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 3, 2009)

Amazing action - THE ITALIAN JOB .. with awesome soundtrack

Thriller : CUBE Series 

Horror : 1408


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes Man - 8/10.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Bee Movie-7/10
Very interesting movie about bees.Its real fun to watch.


----------



## pushkar (Mar 3, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

9/10

I wanted to give it 10/10 but I don't why I am always reluctant to give anything a 100%.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2009)

In Bruges - 7/10.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 4, 2009)

klute-the movie has a slow and deliberate pace but those moments give an insight into the charcters feeling(well jane fonda anyway) ,fantastic acting by everyone  and the background score is very good


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2009)

eggman said:


> Se7en
> Saw I(gore)
> The Following(it b&W though, awesome)
> Die Hard 4
> Ring


 


esumitkumar said:


> Amazing action - THE ITALIAN JOB .. with awesome soundtrack
> 
> Thriller : CUBE Series
> 
> Horror : 1408


 
Thanks for your suggestions! Anybody else who can add to this list?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2009)

Cloverfield
-Handheld cam used throughout the movie, stunning stuff... a monster movie

City of Ember
-Somewhat like Dark City (without the aliens), but with kids. Really good.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 4, 2009)

A Tale of Two Sisters... nice movie : would rate 8/10  [9 would've been the rating but that reading subtitles took half the fun in watching that movie  ]


btw, anyone watched the hollywood remake of this movie ?? how is it ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 4, 2009)

Inside - 4/10 Insane Gore, dont watch this near pregnent women


----------



## Rahim (Mar 4, 2009)

^Its definitely not for weak hearted   Watch it while you are eating


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 4, 2009)

^I actually watched while having my lunch sometime ago... nice gorefest .


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 4, 2009)

Suggest some movies that are technology oriented. I mean movies like Die-hard 4, also Pirates of silicon valley. I don' mind the genre it should be technology related.


----------



## rajhot (Mar 4, 2009)

mad1231moody said:


> Suggest some movies that are technology oriented. I mean movies like Die-hard 4, also Pirates of silicon valley. I don' mind the genre it should be technology related.



Minority report
Deja vu
Back to the future


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2009)

mad1231moody said:


> Suggest some movies that are technology oriented. I mean movies like Die-hard 4, also Pirates of silicon valley. I don' mind the genre it should be technology related.



Here are some for u...
LINK


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2009)

Teeth - 6/10.
All the Boys Love Mandy Lane - 8/10.


----------



## spironox (Mar 4, 2009)

*The EX* !! nice movie starring Zach braff  (scrub) Jason bateman (arrested development) & Amanda peet funny movie indeed must watch


----------



## y2j826 (Mar 4, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Minority report
> Deja vu
> Back to the future



Deja Vu is a good movie . . .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 4, 2009)

Mullholland Drive-I was thinking of watching the movie sometime ago and after reading a post here I went along and watched it.
The movie has superb acting which, is really amazing in some parts but the parts I liked especially occurred after 1.5 hrs into the movie , hats off to hollywood for leaving very little stuff to imagination .
The movie as a whole is a little convoluted and might put off many people.
To those who liked it I recommend Blue Velvet by the same director.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2009)

*The Godfather* - 9/10


----------



## m@sterchief (Mar 5, 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

Babysitter Wanted - 7/10. Decent horror movie.
The Midnight Meat Train - 8/10. Gore viewers, this is your playground. It's based on Clive Barker's short story. Must watch atleast once.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ I didn't quite like *Babysitter wanted*. Was a typical B-grade horror. I do enjoy some B-graders but this was not the one. *Midnight meat train* was little better.

*Super size me* - Documentary regarding obesity in America(can be applied to India too). Has some heavy Mac bashing. Shows what eating Mac actually does to you!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

^I love just about any kind of horror/thriller/slasher/gore flick. I caught up with this movie yesterday night & it was pretty much OK. Nothing write home about but still a decent flick.


----------



## m@sterchief (Mar 5, 2009)

I like b-grade Horror movies (watch signs, village). They are the once that get easily spoofed (scary movie 1,2,3) and they are hilarious.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2009)

a_medico, throw some b-graders at us please


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2009)

^^Dog Soldiers is one of them...it is simply mind blowing


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

Lost & Delirious - 7/10
Felon - 8/10 (Awesome movie)


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 5, 2009)

*Shoot at Sight - 7/10 *

A good movie about Terrorism and how Maulvis are brainwashing young Muslim..based on 7/7 London bomb blasts


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2009)

Are there any good WWII movies?? Got bored simply playing games. And Action movies like Mission Impossible series, all that tech related, action & just superb! Are there any movies like that??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2009)

watch "saving private ryan" & "enemy at the gates"


----------



## rajhot (Mar 6, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Are there any good WWII movies??



Schindler's List
Saving private ryan
Defiance
Black hawk down(War movie but not WWII)




nvidiageek said:


> And Action movies like Mission Impossible series, all that tech related, action & just superb! Are there any movies like that??


Bourne series
Minority report


----------



## a_medico (Mar 6, 2009)

*The Stoneman Murders* - A decent suspense flick. Nice representation of Bombay in the 80s. Couple of good songs too.


*Some B-graders which I enjoyed:*

The man from earth
Sublime
All the boys love Mandy Lane
The Hamiltons
Eden Lake (Not sure its a B-grader)
Pathology
Dead Silence
Not to forget Mithuda movies. 

There are many more but as of now I recall only the above mentioned.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2009)

I had asked this question earlier as well I apologize since I didn't find any answers for it. Wanted to check if there is any site which has the list of English movies DVD released and forthcoming DVD releases? I saw something similar in the imdb site.


----------



## rajhot (Mar 6, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I had asked this question earlier as well I apologize since I didn't find any answers for it. Wanted to check if there is any site which has the list of English movies DVD released and forthcoming DVD releases? I saw something similar in the imdb site.



Yeah..u can get all those details in IMDB


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Are there any good WWII movies?? ?



The Pianist
Der Untergang 
Das Boot


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

Punisher: Warzone - 8/10. Solid non-stop action. If anyone has seen the first movie, is that as hardcore as this one is? OR passable?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 6, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Punisher: Warzone - 8/10. Solid non-stop action. If anyone has seen the first movie, is that as hardcore as this one is? OR passable?



As far as I remember it had more of the story stuff of Frank Castle becoming The Punisher but I don't think it had killings and stuff in the way like this one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't read a single Punisher comic, so would have no clue about it. I hadn't seen the original Punisher but they say that this version is more accurate to the comic storyline. For eg: Frank's family being killed on a picnic trip is depicted accurately in this movie as opposed to the original Punisher. The violence, I suppose, was to cater to a larger action freaks out there (like me ).


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2009)

I've seen first Punisher and I didn't like it. Not much action and the heroism was not shown properly.

I even played the Punisher game, it was pretty lame and I had to save IronMan suite getting theft from stark lab


----------



## Rahim (Mar 6, 2009)

List of Clint Eastwood Classics


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

Bangkok Dangerous - 7/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 6, 2009)

Just to make sure ,the first punisher movie wasn't the one that came out in 2004 but sometime in 1989(I think)it had Ralph Lundgren, saw about 15 mins of it on Sony Pix once ,it seemed to be a lame movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> Just to make sure ,the first punisher movie wasn't the one that came out in 2004 but sometime in 1989(I think)it had Ralph Lundgren, saw about 15 mins of it on Sony Pix once ,it seemed to be a lame movie.


Well, I saw 2004 version...


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2009)

When is Watchmen , if ever, getting released in India?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2009)

The Unborn - 7/10


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

*I am Legend*

*imovies4you.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/i-am-legend.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2009)

*Phoonk 6/10*

Theme: Voodooism

Alright, I didn't like many a thing about this movie. Though its of only 107 minutes it seemed very long...very long.
Till 80 minutes I thought its gonna b another waste of time, but after that it somewhat compensated my expectation.

Now, my list of whys (I know, there's none to answer our whys but I have to ask)
1>Why do u still copy exorcist? KYOUN??? Don't u guys c any other horror movies (As Raaz2 copied Ring this time, plz bahut hua)
2>Why do u focus on a doll after concluding each scene? At first it adds some cinematic quotients but later it gets repetitive. Does focusing on doll makes an eerie atmosphere?
3>The driver was shown as pervert, how does it affect in the movie screenpaly?
4>Only two people in the hous get nightmare (our hero and his maid), none else ever gets scared. Choosy ghost or any najayaz sambandh between them 
5>U show a grandma, she's old but why does she has to shake her head (like its gonna fall off any moment) all the time just for the sake of proving she's acting an old lady?
6>Dat old lady (Dadi) always writes something...what is she writing? If you waste ur screentime to depict something, it should mean something.
7>Ghatia, cheap, bakwas climax. With cheap special effects (these movies are redefining the term "The great Indian Rope Trick" )
8>(one make-up related) According to the movie the kind of trauma the little gal had to go, she should have dark circles (jo ki nahi tha, aur mujhe lagta hai ki hona chahiye tha), only dry lips were shown to show that she's sick. 









(ok, mera bahut jhant jala hai yeh movie dekhke, ek to waste of bandwidth, then audio was out of sync, I had to waste another 15-20 minutes syncing the sound, pura mere dimag ki dahi kar dala saale ne) *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3.png


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 8, 2009)

*Airplane*-funny but not that great.

*Bangkok Dangerous*-violence is the only saving grace of this lame movie.

*Goodfellas*-absolutely great,fantastic acting and not a single boring moment with great background score.

*Rebecca*(1940)-great movie


----------



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2009)

*Sita sings the blues* - Watchout for next Slumdog in the pipeline. Its different and its controversial.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> *Goodfellas*-absolutely great,fantastic acting and not a single boring moment with great background score.



Also watch Casino


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

Outlander - 7/10


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 9, 2009)

Body Double-the movie is a good watch with nice acting,background music and the story is good too, for the most part but the ending is kind of weird.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2009)

Strictly Sexual 10/10

This movie is something which shows clearly the depth of relationship in a couple. Girls think all we guys want it sex, but they don't realize that sex always leads to love.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 9, 2009)

> but they don't realize that sex always leads to love.


ROFL  you must be the only with guy who thinks so.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 9, 2009)

*The Time Machine* - 8/10

*www.impawards.com/2002/posters/time_machine_verdvd.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Sita sings the blues* - Watchout for next Slumdog in the pipeline. Its different and its controversial.


It's a nice movie. Licensed under Creative Commons and available on torrents for free. Nina Paley's autobiography too. And quite witty arguments over mystic tale of Ramayana. Certainly not for children animation movie


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok Finally got the chance to see this movie pending in my lst for long.........friend do not miss this phenominal movie called *Brotherhood of War* in plain simple word it fu***n AWSOME........its an out an ou action drama about the fate of brothers forced to fight in the Korean War. 
Those people who have seen *ASSEMBLY* would not simply want to miss this........in comparision Assembly war scens were more gruesome but war was in the first half only......this move had war all the way through out and that too top notch quality.......I give this movie 8.5/10 and thsnka to Allwy...I think he recomemded this one after I watched Assembly.......

PS :: Also watched *Seven Pounds* shows how versitile will smith can be....good one...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2009)

^Nope. I think you got mixed up there buddy. I haven't seen that movie, let alone recommending it. It's been ages since I saw a war based movie. I have Apocalypse Now Redux lying on my HDD, but couldn't get in the right mood to watch it. 

Anyway just finished watching Quarantine. Would rate it 7/10. Surprisingly good movie. The handy-cam filming seems to be a fad these days.

@Sam: Pick up Tigerland if you can. It's one of Colin Farrell's best performances in a movie till date. It's centred around an anti-war theme. I'm not sure if I have recommended this before, but it's a must watch for sure.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2009)

^^it was me who recommended Taegukgi (Brotherhood of War) 

Btw don't watch Apocalypse Now *Redux*, you will hate this movie. Watch the normal version. This movie is on the line of Deliverance, Deer Hunter and Southern Comfort. You wont see any spectacular war scenes.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2009)

oops yes I think I got mixed up...... but I am very sure that we has discussion about this movie and Assembly as well......neehow if ichi recomended then thanks to him.....and allwy you got to watch both of these movies....Assembly and Brotherhood of war......quality movies....a must see for any movie buff....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Taken-9/10


----------



## chicha (Mar 10, 2009)

^ taken is very nice movie. 
Bolt is 4.5/10 nothing very special about the story line, thought its kind of new. but nothing out of the ordinary in this movie, it may seem a little stretched towards the ending. worth watching it once.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 10, 2009)

*A Tale of Two Sisters* [Korean] -- Nice movie. cute chick 

but i have a few questions : 



Spoiler




1. who was that under the sink [..the one which Mi-hee sees ??]
2. what happens to Su-mi's step mom ? there is a scream at the end ...so presumably she gets killed but by whom ?



and *Manorama Six Feet Under* ... good movie..definitely worth one watch. one of the few suspense/thriller kinds of movies around in Hindi...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2009)

*Let the right one in* - 8/10


----------



## dissel (Mar 10, 2009)

*Frozen River* - Nice Movie

*Frost/Nixon* - Not a proper court room drama,but that kind of

it's a lengthy movie.

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button* - All over the Brad Pit...ending was different.

Is there any worth to watch Stargate Collection ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 10, 2009)

Watched A Tale Of Two Sisters  Brilliant recco. 4.25/5 it's hard for me to decide now which is better The Orphanage or ATOTS.i'll go with this though for better direction and acting


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> *A Tale of Two Sisters* [Korean] -- Nice movie. cute chick
> 
> but i have a few questions :
> 
> ...


***SPOILER***
1. Su Yeon's ghost.

2. This whole scene is once again in Su-mi's mind. Nothing like that happened

Read whole plot description here;
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0365376/board/nest/69288079
***SPOILER ENDS***



ratedrsuperstar said:


> Watched A Tale Of Two Sisters  Brilliant recco. 4.25/5 it's hard for me to decide now which is better The Orphanage or ATOTS.i'll go with this though for better direction and acting



The Orphanage was good but overall ATOTS is better.  It is more complex and takes atleast second viewing to understand the events.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2009)

*Ghajini 6/10*

Its very much long movie.....too dragged...
Lots and lots of loophole.
Overacting by Asin. Ya I didn't like her acting.Its forced, not normal, can be compared with Amisha Patel style. 
And not even commenting on Zia Khan. Kash Ghajini use mar deta movie mein 
In between the film I was thinking where does d villain fit into it. (because already 2hrs was past and villain ka koi nam-o-nishan nahi)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2009)

Amusement - 5/10


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2009)

*Switching - Goodbye Me* - My Sassy Girl type first half and later half is an emotional journey (though I got a little annoyed by the repeating music). A good Japanese movie


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 11, 2009)

uzumaki-weird but o.k


----------



## a_medico (Mar 11, 2009)

*Twilight* - A teen vampire lovestory. But enjoyable. The babe is cute. I think she is the same one from 'Into the wild'. Nice soundtrack too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2009)

^Just got the movie myself. Will watch it tonight.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 11, 2009)

Did anybody watch 'A Wednesday'?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Did anybody watch "Rang Rasiya"?


----------



## y2j826 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bookworm said:


> Did anybody watch 'A Wednesday'?



yeaps, its a good movie too . . . tells you what a common man can do when law don't give them justice


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2009)

Twilight - 8/10. Loved it. Beautiful location & performances were commendable too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 11, 2009)

Goodfellas - 8/10

Nice flick.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

Phobia (See Prang) - 7/10. Pretty chilly Thai horror film. Watch it only at night & with light off.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 12, 2009)

Did anyone watch *Good Dick* ...  Though the name sounds like a third grade youknowhat movie, its actually quite good .. 

Another recent movie I liked was *Traitor* ..


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2009)

The Lives of Others - 9.5/10
Maybe the best movie I ve seen in 2-3 weeks. Its in German, BTW. Will need subtitles.


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2009)

*^^*I heard about this movie. Will watch it soon.*

Shutter* - Original Thai version. Decent horror movie. It reminded me of The Orphanage. And also proves that you cannot make a good horror movie without a sad and tragic past to the girl who's haunting someone. Last 10 minutes are awesome.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2009)

Completeted the Sergio Leone's trilogy:
A Fistful of Dollars
A Few Dollars More
The Good, The Bad, The Ugly.

Watch the fisrt two to get the relate the story with the third.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2009)

Redline - 5/10. Watch it only for the cars & Nadia Bjorlin. This girl is smokin' hot. 

Police Academy - 8/10. Classic comedy.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 13, 2009)

Thick As Thieves :- 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Mar 14, 2009)

*Neighbour No. 13*  - A decent Japanese thriller. Gorefest too but then every movie on this forum has it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 14, 2009)

Feast II & III. Can't really rate them, but if you have seen the "gory" first part then these 2 would be it's extensions. The last part looked like it was made with budgetary constraints. Mindless gore fans would be happy to watch it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

In order of date I watched:

Nausicaa of The Valley of the wind
Khuda Ke Liye
The Obama Deception
Son of Al Qaeda


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2009)

ichi said:


> Son of Al Qaeda


What is this?
Can't find it in IMDB.

A few words from ur mouth??


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

^^well you wont find many controversial documentaries on IMDB and mainstream media. But there are other places to search for.

Son of Al Qaeda is the story of a Canadian Muslim who was very near to Osama Bin Laden and spent some childhood moments with his sons.  But this guy chose to not become Mujahidin even though he attended training camps.

Watch it online:
*www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/khadr/view/ 

Here are some comments by people:
*www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/khadr/talk/


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2009)

*Poltergeist(1982) 7/10*

Ummmm, good movie. Was great till certain time but then started dragging.
(comparing to the time this movie was released, it might be a gr8 scary  , same applies for another horror flick "*Carrie*" )

Totally new concept of rescuing the victim. If not oscar, nobel or any award for path breaking invention should be given.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 14, 2009)

Watched A Clockwork Orange (A TD recco from my good friend eggman)

4.5/5 classic stuff.20mins into the movie i realized it's meant to be seen with the subtitles.a must watch(not for kids though)


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

^Another addition to the club


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 14, 2009)

*District B13

Jus watch for action scenes...good movie*


----------



## eggman (Mar 15, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Watched A Clockwork Orange (A TD recco from my good friend eggman)
> 
> 4.5/5 classic stuff.20mins into the movie i realized it's meant to be seen with the subtitles.a must watch(not for kids though)



Glad you liked it


Some flick  I've seen recently

*MILK* - 9/10: Excellent biopic. Although the plot synopsis may make this movie seem like a slow paced boring one,

```
The story of Harvey Milk, and his struggles as an American gay activist who fought for gay rights and became California's first openly gay elected official
```
 but trust me its very entertaining . Great acting by Penn (ofcourse) and good pacing,music and potrayal of facts made this a winner. Must watch.(unless you have problem with gay kissing).

*RACHEL GETTING MARRIED*: 6/10 . It's about a former junkie drug addict girl(Anne Hathaway) ,who's in and out of drug rehab center,is out to attend her sister's wedding. 
It deals with how she's having difficulty in maintain a good relationship with her family.

The film was good , but only in parts. Some part drags and it's slow pacing and unnecessary  scenes are the main culprit why I'm giving this a bad review.

*Jamón, jamón*-4/10(spanish) :booring love drama with few good youknowwhat scenes of Penelope Cruz.Not reccomended.

*The Jerk*  - 7/10 :Good old rags-to-riches-to-rags comedy featuring Steve Martin!!!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 15, 2009)

My Blue Heaven-Light hearted comedy,Steve Martin totally steals the show.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 15, 2009)

*Fracture* - 7/10
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Fracture* - 7/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 15, 2009)

*Das Boot* - 9.9/10 : Woah , it's the best movie I've seen in a long long time , and one of the best War movie I've ever sense. The best submarine film ever. Although it's a very long movie it's kept me on the edge of my bed(watched in laptop na) throughout. On the contrary I wanted it to be another hour long!!!! The film has many versions, the Director Cut is said to be  the best and that's what I've watched! A must watch .


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

^^pure awesomeness, one of the best submarine movie  I was so glued to the screen till movie ended 

There is one more movie liek this, I mean same feel - *Der Tunnel*


----------



## eggman (Mar 15, 2009)

Enjoy the trailer of Tarintino's next flick here
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pel3GE97evA


Looks awesome!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ichi said:


> *Der Tunnel*



gonna _chaek_ it out soon


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 15, 2009)

Twilight-very different from what I anticipated and is quite good though the villain fight etc felt tacked on.
The movie is somewhat similar to True Blood t.v series.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

*Dev D* - this movie is different but end was kinda lame. Music was damn good but misplaced and amateurishly used at times. Go watch it !


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ das boot was a really gr8 movie but for 5 hours it was toooo long ... i wud have gone claustrophobic if the movie continued for any longer ...

Why is everyone here so crazy about clockwork orange .. sure the acting was great by that alex guy but the movie left a lot to be desired on the moral dilemma front ..... i felt the movie was missing something ...!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Why is everyone here so crazy about clockwork orange .. sure the acting was great by that alex guy but the movie left a lot to be desired on the moral dilemma front ..... i felt the movie was missing something ...!!


Its half an hour lengthy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2009)

Police Academy 2: Their first Assignment - 7/10
Sex Drive - 7/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 15, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> ^^ das boot was a really gr8 movie but for 5 hours it was toooo long ... i wud have gone claustrophobic if the movie continued for any longer ...


Watch the Director's cut...it's 3hr20 min long.
The 5 hour version is intended for tv , so it's not intended for 1 sitting i think!!


mehra.rakesh said:


> Why is everyone here so crazy about clockwork orange .. sure the acting was great by that alex guy but the movie left a lot to be desired on the moral dilemma front ..... i felt the movie was missing something ...!!



Only Crazy people are crazy about *A Clockwork Orange* who is made by a crazy director (stanley kubrick) and the main character is a crazy guy. The film portrays how crazy the society and politics are  in a crazy way. I think you are sane.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Battle Royale*(japaneese) - 3/10 .
It's plot synopsis seems interesting


> In the future, the Japanese government captures a class of ninth-grade students and forces them to kill each other under the revolutionary "Battle Royale" act.


. But too much melodrama in between , over the top acting, fake blood , poor script and aweful score made this film a looser. I wonder how did it get 8 on imdb!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

^^I like Battle Royale


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 16, 2009)

@Eggman:: yeah the movie was good so was the acting ,, but what i am saying is the end was not as powerful as the movie ,,the movie just whimpered through at the end .. plus the ending of the book was far happier than that of the movie

another of his movie which had a stupid and/or weird ending ..Dr.Strangelove -- cool movie ,, gr8, nay ,superb acting but when it ended abruptly.. i was like WTF !!

and you dont have to be crazy or insane or sane or somebody or nobody to like or dislike a movie ... you just like it or you dont like it ...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2009)

Nothing but the Truth - 8/10
Katey FTW


----------



## a_medico (Mar 16, 2009)

*Revolutionary Road* - Kate Winslet and Leonardo. Quite a depressing movie. Nice background score. Pace sluggish and lengthy too. Both the performances are very powerful.


----------



## eggman (Mar 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^I like Battle Royale



I did not 

Can't believe I watched it same day as Das Boot......

Shame on me
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


mehra.rakesh said:


> @Eggman:: yeah the movie was good so was the acting ,, but what i am saying is the end was not as powerful as the movie ,,the movie just whimpered through at the end .. plus the ending of the book was far happier than that of the movie
> 
> another of his movie which had a stupid and/or weird ending ..Dr.Strangelove -- cool movie ,, gr8, nay ,superb acting but when it ended abruptly.. i was like WTF !!



watch NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN.........most abrupt ending ever!!


mehra.rakesh said:


> and you dont have to be crazy or insane or sane or somebody or nobody to like or dislike a movie ... you just like it or you dont like it ...



+1


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2009)

some time earlier you people were discussing controversial documentaries
Anyone seen one called "The Obama Deception"???


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

^^yep, great documentary. But don't take every fact for granted, do some research on your own too.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2009)

role models.. 6/10...total timepass...worth watching...

punisher war zone 7.5/10...its one hell of a movie esp if u are a punisher fan...

he's just not into you 3.5/10....i found it utterly boring even though the star cast is good..

oh i almost forgot to add some of the hindi ones..

13B  7/10...caught me by surprise..thought it would suck but...damn it was good though it was lame in between but its a nice movie

kisse pyaar karoon? 2/10  it was lame...whats wrong with arshad warsi?the jokes weren't funny..the movie was stupid...not recommended at all...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2009)

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor - 5/10
The Wendell Baker Story - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> 13B  7/10...caught me by surprise..thought it would suck but...damn it was good though it was lame in between but its a nice movie


Are there songs?


> kisse pyaar karoon? 2/10  it was lame...whats wrong with arshad warsi?the jokes weren't funny..the movie was stupid...not recommended at all...


Well, for this kinda movies  we've "Must not watch" thread


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor - 5/10


must not watch movie...I just skipped it scene by scene.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^yep, great documentary. But don't take every fact for granted, do some research on your own too.



Haven't seen it yet. 

BTW, anyone seen Sita Sings the Blues? 
*www.sitasingstheblues.com/
Its an animation, sometimes using traditional Indian shadow puppets, but definately not for very young children


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

^^yeah seen sita sing the blues, satire and autobiography of Nina Paley. This movie is free to download...


----------



## a_medico (Mar 16, 2009)

*www.archive.org/details/Sita_Sings_the_Blues

Can be downloaded here (Legally) as its free to download.

The movie has some awesome songs. And a different take on Sita's version of Ramayana. You really need to have open mind watching it. 

_Nina Paley_ also uses black humor efficiently, if you dare to laugh.

*Gulaal* - Awesome movie. Something like Omkara. A deja-vu feel.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> must not watch movie...I just skipped it scene by scene.


Nah! Wasn't as bad as I expected but a rather OK'ish film. Worst in the Mummy Trilogy may be, but as a stand alone film it was alright.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2009)

Donno which song from Gulal... the song is about Tanaji's anger, with lyrics like "jaise dur des ke tower mein gus jaye aeroplane" and "jaise bisleri ki botal peeke ban gaye gentlemen" 
funny stuff... will watch it soon

Would have given Sita sings the blues in the DVD if not for its somewhat adult nature

wouldn't say its a must watch, but the Lake House is a great film. Its not exactly about time travel, but Sandra Bullock and Keeanu Reeves live in the same house but a year apart. Really slow movie, but a great watch at the end of it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 16, 2009)

*New Bourne film series announced*....2 be released in 2010

Film Name not confirmed

wating for next bourne series

all hail matt damon!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

Anorion said:


> wouldn't say its a must watch, but the Lake House is a great film. Its not exactly about time travel, but Sandra Bullock and Keeanu Reeves live in the same house but a year apart. Really slow movie, but a great watch at the end of it.


Il Mare is the original Korean version, though I havent seen either 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Mare


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 16, 2009)

the fall directed by tarsem singh ....a very good movie 7/10 ... but cud have been better and shorter ...

One Night with the king --- 7/10 ... about jewish and muslims coexisting in harmony ...but told in a very beautiful and non propogandistic way ...

a large part of both the movies was shot in india ....


----------



## a_medico (Mar 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> Il Mare is the original Korean version, though I havent seen either


 
*The Lake House* is good but *Il Mare* is better. The actress is same one who acted in *My Sassy Girl*.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *The Lake House* is good but *Il Mare* is better. The actress is same one who acted in *My Sassy Girl*.


 

I found lake house to be a really slow film...they were better off in speed.. ..saw it on tv once..


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2009)

Folks can anybody recommend any movies based on pets like Air Buddies etc..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Folks can anybody recommend movies based on pets like Air Buddies etc..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Folks can anybody recommend me movies on pets like Air Buddies etc.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2009)

Sexdrive - 7/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 17, 2009)

Sex Drive - 7/10 : Not-so-original-but-still-funny sex comedy!!!(Unrated Version FTW)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Folks can anybody recommend any movies based on pets like Air Buddies etc..
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Cats & Dogs & See spot run are the only 2 that pop up in my mind.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 17, 2009)

The namesake- 7/10.

I don't know if its posted already but I saw it so thought of posting it here. Very good acting by Tabu, Irfan and karl penn. The story line is excellent. 

A must watch for sure!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> The namesake- 7/10.
> 
> I don't know if its posted already but I saw it so thought of posting it here. Very good acting by Tabu, Irfan and karl penn. The story line is excellent.
> 
> A must watch for sure!!


Agar sab kuch thik hai to *7* kyoun?

It deserves at least 8. (I guess, u don't understand bengali   )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ecstasy said:


> The namesake- 7/10.
> 
> I don't know if its posted already but I saw it so thought of posting it here. Very good acting by Tabu, Irfan and karl penn. The story line is excellent.
> 
> A must watch for sure!!


Agar sab kuch thik hai to *7* kyoun?

It deserves at least 8. (I guess, u don't understand bengali   )


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 17, 2009)

namesake was a very good movie...with really good acting from kal penn & irfan & tabu...i would give it 8/10..its one of the few movies which is as good as the book

Resident evil degeneration 6.5/10...a good animated flick..RE fans will like it

Hulk vs Thor,Hulk vs wolverine 8.5/10...a must watch animation movie for hulk & thor fans...U also get to see deadpool's good sense of humour in wolverine one.Deadpool steals the show


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

Watched the movie "The Other End of the Line" . i rate it 3/10. A waste of time. Its pathetic in all aspect.After watched the movie i said WTF!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Donno which song from _Gulaal_... the song is about _Ranaji's_ anger, with lyrics like "jaise dur des ke tower mein gus jaye aeroplane" and "jaise bisleri ki botal peeke ban gaye _englishman"
> funny stuff... will watch it soon_


_
EDITED
Rekha Bhardwaaj's rustic voice is perfect for this kinda song.




			Would have given Sita sings the blues in the DVD if not for its somewhat adult nature
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for recommending this movie._


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

Role Models - 8/10.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 17, 2009)

*Lilya 4-ever* - I had heard that this movie is one of the most depressing movies ever. Bt it was no where near it though the movie was good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall - 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ hehehe >>> funny one .. nice songs too


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2009)

nick & norah's infinite playlist  7.5/10   its a good love movie..it would be perfect for couples...michael cera & kat dennings have a good chemistry..the soundtrack is also  nice


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ^^ hehehe >>> funny one .. nice songs too


Indeed. The last puppet act was hilarious. Loved the movie.


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 18, 2009)

the wrestler i rate it 8/10... it turns slow at times but all else is awesome.... especially the ending... the director really carries it out well...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2009)

Seven Pounds - 7/10


----------



## negi (Mar 18, 2009)

*Let the right one in* is the best movie I have ever seen.  others are :

departed
Lord of the rings triology
Bourne triology
blood diamond
full metal jacket
The Matrix
schindler's list
shawshank redemption
The Sixth sense
The great escape
Memento
and lots of Quentin Tarantino's and Martin Scorsese's


----------



## Pathik (Mar 18, 2009)

*Role Models* - 8/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2009)

Wall E - 9/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 19, 2009)

*TAKEN * - 7.5 / 10 :
Pure fun for 90 minutes. Great action flick with fast pace fights and no emotional bullshit in between!!Liam Neeson does a great job as a ruthless basass. High on entertainment factor!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*TAKEN * - 7.5 / 10 :
Pure fun for 90 minutes. Great action flick with fast pace fights and no emotional bullshit in between!!Liam Neeson does a great job as a ruthless basass. High on entertainment factor!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2009)

^eggman gone crazy 

BTW should i create a new thread titled "Must Watch Documentaries recommended by Digitians"?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2009)

11:14 - 8/10. Must watch.


----------



## eggman (Mar 19, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^eggman gone crazy



Kaiku???


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 20, 2009)

^lol reminded me of "iago" of alladin


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2009)

eggman said:


> Kaiku???



Double posting in that post about Taken, though its the forum's fault, not yours.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2009)

Dev D


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

Laaga Chunari me Daag.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2009)

*Chocolate* *8/10*

Digit provided its trailer this month. Its awesome. simply awesome. 8 because it lacks a good storyline, but who cares when u are entertained with those awesome, faadu action.
If u've liked Ong-Back, Tom youg Gung then this is d movie u were waiting.
Wow!!!

B/W,  I think these thai movie producers are so poor, they don't keep any precautionary measures while shooting. While showing credits, they showed the making of action scenes. So many people were injured, hospitalized. I won't b surprised if anybody had died during this.


----------



## eggman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Life Is Beautiful* - 10/10 : This is one of those movies which you have to see in your lifetime. Filled with joy and sadness this is one of the most beautiful and touching film I've ever seen.This film with surely leave with you a smile and probably tears too.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Laaga Chunari me Daag.


Are you a Rani Mukherjee Fan? I heard many people tell me that this is a degressive movie. I wonder how you like this movie?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Are you a Rani Mukherjee Fan? I heard many people tell me that this is a degressive movie. I wonder how you like this movie?




You took it seriously, I was just kidding.....  BTW I am not a Rani Mukherjee fan, I am a Amisha Patel fan.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 22, 2009)

*Outsourced* - 7/10


----------



## IITian (Mar 22, 2009)

eggman said:


> *Life Is Beautiful* - 10/10 : This is one of those movies which you have to see in your lifetime. Filled with joy and sadness this is one of the most beautiful and touching film I've ever seen.This film with surely leave with you a smile and probably tears too.



+1
it's one of the best movies i've ever watched.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 22, 2009)

13b - 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Mar 22, 2009)

*Eragon* - 7.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2009)

*Burn After Reading*....6.5/10......performances are AWSOME and the fact it was directed by Cohan Bros made me sure to give a try...well what can I say.....the movie practically has no plot....and no climax as well.......its the ...uncanny humor out of most serious situations that makes the viewing intact......after the phenomenal powerhouse *No Country for Old Men* this was a let down for me atleast...........


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 22, 2009)

13 B - 7.5/10
a gud horror/thriller movie.......
concept, script, acting, sound was awesome........
really a worth watching.........far better than other hindi horror movies......


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2009)

How is the movie* 'The Pursuit Of Happyness'* I guess many of you have watched it here. Is is too boring or slow?


----------



## eggman (Mar 22, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> How is the movie* 'The Pursuit Of Happyness'* I guess many of you have watched it here. Is is too boring or slow?



Great movie . A bit slow but not boring...gripping.......


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

Sarkaar Raaj. Good politics and a must watch movie.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 22, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> How is the movie* 'The Pursuit Of Happyness'* I guess many of you have watched it here. Is is too boring or slow?



Superb beautiful movie.Will Smith's best movie IMO.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Sarkaar Raaj. Good politics and a must watch movie.



I preferred Sarkar to Sarkar Raaj. Sarkar Raaj was gripping only after Abhishek's character dies in the movie.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2009)

Watch Seven Pounds.. I found it better than The Pursuit of Happyness..


----------



## Pathik (Mar 23, 2009)

Pride and Glory - 8/10


----------



## Pathik (Mar 23, 2009)

Pride and Glory - 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Mar 23, 2009)

*No Smoking* - WOW! Its unbelievable to see an Indian director do _David Lynch_. Just saw the film. Many questions requires research. But you can't deny Anurag Kashyap's talent. _Black Friday, Gulaal, Dev D_ and now _No Smoking_. I am his fan.

But Indians are still not ready for these kind of movies. We are still in the era spoiled by _Shahrukhs_ and _Salmans_ and the directors directing them. But atleast *No Smoking *is the beginning. I ignored the movie after reading the reviews but am glad that I watched it finally. Will recommend it to very selected members. Rest might not like it.

I read somewhere that *Paanch* is finally releasing in April! If its so, it will be a treat.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Chocolate* *8/10*
> 
> Digit provided its trailer this month. Its awesome. simply awesome. 8 because it lacks a good storyline, but who cares when u are entertained with those awesome, faadu action.
> If u've liked Ong-Back, Tom youg Gung then this is d movie u were waiting.
> ...



thanks rhitwick for recomending this one, after a long time saw a really kick ass action MA movie, I have not seen ong bak neither the other one, are they equaily good.......AFA chocolate is concerned really good action....i will give 7/10 ..


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 23, 2009)

*Bolt - 8.0/10* Nice Animation movie 

*Gulaal - 6/10 *..I half was good ..II half worst..Cant beleive my fav Anurag made this kind of II half  

*13B - 8.5/10* ..Amazing horror/thriller..Much better than any Hindi Ramsay movies..Amazing storyline


----------



## Pathik (Mar 23, 2009)

Good Dick - 7/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *No Smoking* - WOW! Its unbelievable to see an Indian director do _David Lynch_. Just saw the film. Many questions requires research. But you can't deny Anurag Kashyap's talent. _Black Friday, Gulaal, Dev D_ and now _No Smoking_. I am his fan.
> 
> But Indians are still not ready for these kind of movies. We are still in the era spoiled by _Shahrukhs_ and _Salmans_ and the directors directing them. But atleast *No Smoking *is the beginning. I ignored the movie after reading the reviews but am glad that I watched it finally. Will recommend it to very selected members. Rest might not like it.
> 
> I read somewhere that *Paanch* is finally releasing in April! If its so, it will be a treat.


Wow!!!
At last found another one who liked no Smoking...
Hmmm, we are not alone. 
U know, when I went 2 c d movie in Cinemax, the ticket vendor refused me to provide ticket. Later I came to know (he told) that I was d only one who asked its ticket dat day  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sam9s said:


> thanks rhitwick for recomending this one, after a long time saw a really kick ass action MA movie, I have not seen ong bak neither the other one, are they equaily good.......AFA chocolate is concerned really good action....i will give 7/10 ..


Thanx mate.

If u've still not watched them. Then go for them.
Its a treat to ur eye.

Ong Back (Good story + AWESOME fighting)
Tom yung gung (Its my fav. I don't have enough words to praise it)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2009)

sam9s said:


> thanks rhitwick for recomending this one, after a long time saw a really kick ass action MA movie, I have not seen ong bak neither the other one, are they equaily good.......AFA chocolate is concerned really good action....i will give 7/10 ..


OMG! You still haven't seen ONG BAK? Tom Yum Goong either? 

Tony Jaa is the next best thing to happen since Jackie Chan & Bruce Lee. Infact I feel both these films combined can outrun any action movie that Lee or Chan have made. Tom Yum Goong perhaps has the best non-stop action sequences ever. You have to check out the fight between Jaa & capoeira fighter Lateef Crowder in Tom Yum Goong. It's mind numbing. Get them ASAP.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> OMG! You still haven't seen ONG BAK? Tom Yum Goong either?
> 
> Tony Jaa is the next best thing to happen since Jackie Chan & Bruce Lee. Infact I feel both these films combined can outrun any action movie that Lee or Chan have made. Tom Yum Goong perhaps has the best non-stop action sequences ever. You have to check out the fight between Jaa & capoeira fighter Lateef Crowder in Tom Yum Goong. It's mind numbing. Get them ASAP.



+1


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 23, 2009)

Guru - 7/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 23, 2009)

[offtopic] can anyone tell me how to browse through the various sections of the forum [/offtpic]


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 23, 2009)

Valkyrie 

Pros
Movie kept close to the original plot 
Tom Cruise has an uncanny resemblance [in looks] to Colonel Von Stauffenburg [The original Protagonist]

Cons
It was a little weird seeing German officers conversing in fluent English amongst themselves


----------



## Pathik (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you guys seen Ong Bak 2? It's doing the rounds since quite some time.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you guys seen Ong Bak 2? It's doing the rounds since quite some time.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, *Ong Bak2* and *The Watchmen* is going to release this Friday (27th) in India.
I'm thinking of going for Watchmen.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2009)

This sucks. ONG BAK 2's Blu-Ray release is slated for May 29th. Is the Indian release dubbed in Hindi or subbed in English?  I fear that former will be the case.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ong Bak2* is going to release in India on 3rd April, not this 27th 

*Into The Wild* *8/10*
(I like happy endings)

.......................................................

I wish, if I could........


----------



## a_medico (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Awesome soundtrack by _Eddie Vedder_ @ *Into The Wild *


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2009)

*EDEN LAKE* - 9/10

When it comes to films like Hostel or Hills Have Eyes , I really really hate them. Mainly they contain violent scenes for the sake of having them. Before watching Eden Lake I had similar expectations. Fortunately I was totally wrong. Eden Lake actually has a good story, well developed characters, great atmosphere , well used cliches , little twists and turns and of course violent scenes!!! I was actually very tensed throughout the film , something I am never during films like this!!  Eden Lake Rocked!!!!Must Watch if you can handle some violent scenes!!!

=======================
MINOR SPOILERS
========================
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Can anyone tell me what was Jenny trying to do with bluetooth when she was pairing the phones up!!
.
.
.
.

.
.

=======================
MINOR SPOILERS ENDS
========================



Some one please recommend me more films like this having a decent story and not just violence


----------



## Rahim (Mar 24, 2009)

For dance fans do watch Step Up : The Street


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 24, 2009)

Any nice movie which is whodunit kind of mystery thriller?


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2009)

eggman said:


> *EDEN LAKE* - 9/10
> 
> When it comes to films like Hostel or Hills Have Eyes , I really really hate them. Mainly they contain violent scenes for the sake of having them. Before watching Eden Lake I had similar expectations. Fortunately I was totally wrong. Eden Lake actually has a good story, well developed characters, great atmosphere , well used cliches , little twists and turns and of course violent scenes!!! I was actually very tensed throughout the film , something I am never during films like this!!  Eden Lake Rocked!!!!Must Watch if you can handle some violent scenes!!!
> 
> ...



AFAIR she was trying to pair up phones to use the guys phone to search for network and message someone or call as her phone was unable to find any network.

I may be wrong cuz I watched it a few months back.

More movies like this are:
0) Chaser
1) Deliverance
2) Southern Comfort


----------



## rajhot (Mar 24, 2009)

ichi said:


> AFAIR she was trying to pair up phones to use the guys phone to search for network and message someone or call as her phone was unable to find any network.
> 
> I may be wrong cuz I watched it a few months back.


She was trying to make a call by connecting thru BT.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2009)

^That's right. She was trying to pair the phones via Bluetooth & make a '999' call from Steve's phone. But the scene was quite weird, if you notice closely, Jenny's cell phone too had full reception bars as did Steve's. Not to mention she was very close to where the rest of the gang were standing. So how did her cell phone not have any reception while Steve's did? 

I loved the movie except for the unusual ending. Looks like the Brit movies usually succumb to these dull endings.

Anyway back to movie watching spree:
Underworld - 7/10
Underworld Evolution - 8/10
Police Academy II & III - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> So how did her cell phone not have any reception while Steve's did?


May b two diff. service providers


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah but point being reception bars on both mobile phones being full (or nearly full).


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 24, 2009)

A Walk to Remember - 8/10


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I loved the movie except for the unusual ending. Looks like the Brit movies usually succumb to these dull endings.



Me too was disappointed!!

Here's a  good explanation though


> Well he has no emotion for things he has done. He puts on the shades and looks into the mirror blankly. Why does he do that? It's because he wants other people to think he is the cool dude, the hardman in front of his peers. He maybe sees himself like a james dean character like rebel without a cause.
> 
> It also lets you see that fundamentally he is a psychopath. This might be obvious that he is a psychopath because he has killed people but it's not apparent because people can be involved in crimes psychopath or not. Human emotion to this guy is like someone asking for a cup of coffee and he sees people as inanimate objects or obstacles to making him look cool in front of his peers.
> 
> ...


from :
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1020530/board/nest/121929980


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 24, 2009)

Gulaal 

Anurag Kashyap did it again.......very nice direction, wonderful acting by all characters, dialogues, music, cinematography, plot reality nd the special song named "raanaji".....all was just up to the mark.......

A gud offbeat indian cinema......but u must have a lil interest in politics, or better dirty politics.......The plot was all about Rajasthan's Rajputs and their involvement to the student politics......!!! Piyush Mishra, actor and composer+singer of the songs (afaik) and K K Menon are treat to watch.......
A must watch.....!!! Go for it...to watch the sheer indian talent !!

Gulaal -- 8/10


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I loved the movie except for the unusual ending. Looks like the Brit movies usually succumb to these dull endings.


British movies (or European movies) are not bound to commercial success as primary concern while Hollywood mainly known for dumbing down the endings to happy ones for American joe.

Do you remember that The Descent ending was altered to happy one for American people ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

The Descent had a slow start & only built momentum till after about 40 minutes. I got the UK version & the end confused me to be honest. Then I came to know they chopped off the last footage to suit the American audience. 

Eden Lake on the other hand, gave a good start, kept the pace & had a realistic feel to it. I thought the end should have been left off with Jenny just escaping from that place OR they could have converted it into a revenge type plot. 

Movies like these often leave an empty feeling in the audience. The climax of a movie is very very crucial if it has a certain expectation built up till the end. Endings like these make us say "Oh it was an excellent movie but the end was f*cked up". Check out most of the threads on IMDB too. They have ample arguments over the endings. This means not a lot of people appreciate these dull endings.


----------



## eggman (Mar 25, 2009)

*YES MAN* - 4/10 : Very poor script!!!Wasted potential!!!

*THE BOONDOCKS SAINTS* - 6/10 : Nice little entertaining flick!


----------



## pushkar (Mar 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The Descent had a slow start & only built momentum till after about 40 minutes. I got the UK version & the end confused me to be honest. Then I came to know they chopped off the last footage to suit the American audience.


So there is another ending to the movie. I too didn't understand the ending. I will have to watch the other version now.


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2009)

Manorama Six Feet Under


----------



## red_devil (Mar 25, 2009)

^ yes really nice movie specially going by bollywood standards ...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Any nice movie which is whodunit kind of mystery thriller?


Dear friends, any suggestions for my above query?


----------



## eggman (Mar 25, 2009)

^^
Identity

Saw

Se7en

The Usual Suspects

Chinatown

Psycho (Alfred Hitchcock one)


----------



## a_medico (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ good suggestions.

Add to it:-

Wild Things
Memento
Fight Club
High Tension (French)

Watched *Chocolate* - Action movies are not my cup of movies anymore. Fight scenes were extended but didn't find it boring. Nice stunts. Would like to see more of that babe. I mean the action


----------



## shantanu (Mar 26, 2009)

did any of you guys tried : the reader ? nice movie..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 26, 2009)

Watched Firaaq superb direction and acting but its never entertaining in any way.it is nothing more than a technical exhibition.shows how every1 was affected in someway in the godhra riots.don't watch it in theatres!

Rating 3/5


----------



## eggman (Mar 27, 2009)

*MYSTIC RIVER* - 9.5 / 10 : Great film by Client Eastwood!!! This film is awesome by all means . Sean Penn FTW!!! 

*GANGS OF NEW YORK* - 7.5 : Great direction but story was a bit disappointing!!!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

*i42.tinypic.com/24ecew2.jpg

*Mirrors [2008] - 9/10*


----------



## eggman (Mar 27, 2009)

*MATCH POINT* - 8/10 ...a bit slow at start but gets better very quickly

*FATAL ATTRACTION* - 7/10 :  Well 9/10 for first 3/4 and 5/10 for the climax .

*ROCKNROLLA* - 7/10 : Nothing like Snatch or LSATSB , but entertaining enough!


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2009)

*Postal* - One of my all time fav hysterical movie now.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 28, 2009)

*Marley and Me *: 8/10

Watch it if you wanna cry...(For seriously dog lovers)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2009)

Delta Farce - 8/10. For a change I decided to pick this movie up regardless of what IMDB rated it. It was hilarious. Goofy ass comedy at it's best.

Chocolate - 8/10. No match for ONG BAK or Tom Yum Goong but definitely a excellent stand-alone movie. JeeJa has got a great amount of potential. The story progresses very slowly & the best action only comes out in the finale. Worth a watch.

Also I just got my copy of ONG Bak 2. Now I can finally watch this movie in it's full DVD glory.


----------



## eggman (Mar 28, 2009)

*PLATOON* : 8/10 : Great War movie!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 28, 2009)

^how can u watch so many movies!!!!!!!


----------



## Chirag (Mar 28, 2009)

ong bak 2 = tom yum gung, right?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2009)

No. I'm not sure why people confuse Tom Yum Goong as ONG BAK 2 but they are 2 separate movies. Some countries tagged Tom Yum Goong's working title as ONG BAK 2, thinking it would attract more attention to Jaa's earlier hit. ONG BAK 2 officially released on 4th December 2008 in Thailand.


----------



## eggman (Mar 28, 2009)

*SHUTTER* (Korean) - 6/10 : Decent horror movie!!! Nothing great!

*THE SHINING* - 9/10 : Excellent horror movie!! Very creepy!!! But there were a few cheesy parts in between (REDRUM part and Zoomin camera ), and that's why I'm reducing one point!! It's really really good otherwise !!


----------



## sandeepk (Mar 28, 2009)

Die Welle (2008)
A german film, which shows a high school teacher's experiment to demonstrate to his students what life is like under a dictatorship. A very well made film with very good performances by all actors. You have mind the subtitles though!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2009)

*Dasvidaniya 7.5/10*

Good movie with very good acting by Vinay Pathak. How long they are going to ignore this guy. He's sure gonna get a filmfare within nxt 2 yrs. I bet.

The movie is a bit slow and sometimes drags. Thoda aur (a slight bit more) drama ho jata to kaya farak padta. 
Some really powerful scenes are there. Good movie.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2009)

eggman said:


> *SHUTTER* (Korean) - 6/10 : Decent horror movie!!! Nothing great!


I thought it was Thai 



sandeepk said:


> Die Welle (2008)
> A german film, which shows a high school teacher's experiment to demonstrate to his students what life is like under a dictatorship. A very well made film with very good performances by all actors. You have mind the subtitles though!!!



Yeah but a little exaggerated from the actual events. It was an experiment by a teacher in California in 1967. Though it gives a little insight into the gangs and chavs. A liberal fascism of brands too.


----------



## eggman (Mar 29, 2009)

ichi said:


> I thought it was Thai



OOps.my bad!!! Thai it is!!!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2009)

eggman said:


> *SHUTTER* (Korean) - 6/10 : Decent horror movie!!! Nothing great!
> 
> *THE SHINING* - 9/10 : Excellent horror movie!! Very creepy!!! But there were a few cheesy parts in between (REDRUM part and Zoomin camera ), and that's why I'm reducing one point!! It's really really good otherwise !!


Spoiler Alert! - Select text below to see.

The best scene (IMO) is the one where the wife finds out that he has been writing just "All work and no play make Jack a dull boy" and he comes out in front of her. The horror music just peaked at that point.


----------



## eggman (Mar 29, 2009)

Pathik said:


> THe best scene (IMO) is the one where the wife finds out that he has been writing just "All work and no play make Jack a dull boy" and he comes out in front of her. The horror music just peaked at that point.



SPOILER ALERT will be appreciated!!!

Btw, I agree.....chilling scene that was!!! 
Here's the Original Picture on which the Twins were based!!!

Here's another link to scare you more:: *jonnys53.blogspot.com/2007/06/what-you-may-or-may-not-have-seen.html


----------



## eggman (Mar 29, 2009)

Pathik said:


> THe best scene (IMO) is the one where the wife finds out that he has been writing just "All work and no play make Jack a dull boy" and he comes out in front of her. The horror music just peaked at that point.



SPOILER ALERT will be appreciated!!!

Btw, I agree.....chilling scene that was!!! 
Here's the Original Picture on which the Twins were based!!!

Here's another link to scare you more:: *jonnys53.blogspot.com/2007/06/what-you-may-or-may-not-have-seen.html


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 29, 2009)

DevD---9.5/10
Awsome n Slight Disturbing movie too...anyway like the music,editing n direction


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2009)

*Running Scared 8/10*

Awesome!!!
High paced thriller, brilliant but a bit drags at the end...and too many things "just" happens at the end.

All over, brilliant screenplay and full time pass.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2009)

@eggman, dude........dat was a gr8 find.

That guy is Kubrick worshiper.
He has done Phd on "The Shining", Call him Dr. Shining.
So many things are related to this movie, American history, human psychology, numerology, end of world etc....

Ufffff.............


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Mar 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @eggman, dude........dat was a gr8 find.
> 
> That guy is Kubrick worshiper.
> He has done Phd on "The Shining", Call him Dr. Shining.
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

eggman Stanley dada ka bahut bada pankhaaa hai


----------



## eggman (Mar 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @eggman, dude........dat was a gr8 find.
> 
> That guy is Kubrick worshiper.
> He has done Phd on "The Shining", Call him Dr. Shining.
> ...



Bhai, humne to khali ek link diya!!!Pasand nahi aaya kya?



a_rahim said:


> eggman Stanley dada ka bahut bada pankhaaa hai


You Bet!!


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Mar 29, 2009)

*BRAVEHEART* - 9/10 : Leaving aside the historic inaccuracies , the film was great!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2009)

eggman said:


> Bhai, humne to khali ek link diya!!!Pasand nahi aaya kya?


That "@"-wala line only for u, rest is dedicated to that gr8 soul.

Maine half of the page pura padha, then saw d scroll bar!!! Sh1t, he's wrote a whole 80-100 page book on the film only. 

"The Shining"="End of World" message from Kubrick, shayad Kubrick ne bhi aisa nehi socha tha banane se pehele.


----------



## eggman (Mar 29, 2009)

^^That's true!!!
He saw many things in nothing!!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Offtopic Eggman. Do you eat lot of eggs? What is the funda of your anda?


----------



## dissel (Mar 30, 2009)

Please Someone Pay Attention Here :--

Watched the *Twilight* movie....a nice recommendation though.

Any one can point out *which is the song played when the girl leave the home & plane take off from the runway ?* and it keep played in background until she reach to her Dad' home.

The song start playing at 1:47min & end 2:14 min in movie runtime(after that keep played up to 3.36min in background).

Here is the sound track list *www.imdb.com/title/tt1099212/soundtrack from IMDB.

I played 100 times that part but can't figure out the song....the song is ****ing awesome to me.....I want to hear the full song.

Please any one point out, it will be very helpful to me.
Thanks in advance.........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

Glad you liked the movie. It was beautifully put together. Anyway the song you're looking for is "Full Moon" performed by The Black Ghosts. This is right in beginning when Bella leaves to stay with her dad right?


----------



## dissel (Mar 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> This is right in beginning when Bella leaves to stay with her dad right?



Yes....that one.....Thanks for your reply.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 30, 2009)

* Gangster High (Korean) - 7/10 *

A decent action movie , albeit slow with good BG score


----------



## a_medico (Mar 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Glad you liked the movie. It was beautifully put together. Anyway the song you're looking for is "Full Moon" performed by The Black Ghosts. This is right in beginning when Bella leaves to stay with her dad right?


 
My fav *Twilight* songs are 

_Eyes On Fire_ - When Bella is waiting for Edwards in college and he doesn't turn up.

_15 Step_ - Radiohead song at the beginning of the end credits. Not featured in the official soundtrack though.

_Supermassive Black Hole_- Muse song at the time of baseball match.

_I Caught Myself_ - During buying prom dresses.


----------



## eggman (Mar 30, 2009)

Is Twilight  a good flick??
It's rated very low in IMDB and holds only 49% on RT!!!

On to the topic:

*Before the Devil Knows You're Dead* - 8.5/10: This is an awesomely entertaining and  thrilling flick about a jewelery store robbery !! The film isn't linear,goes back and forth in Time revealing events related to the jewelery and providing little twists constantly!! Very enjoyable flick !!!MUST WATCH!


----------



## a_medico (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ Nice background score too @ ..Devil...

M halfway through *13B* and m enjoying it. Hope the second half ain't boring.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 30, 2009)

*13B* was creepy and gripping. Good direction. Hope it gets remade in Hollywood soon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

eggman said:


> Is Twilight  a good flick??
> It's rated very low in IMDB and holds only 49% on RT!!!


Screw the ratings & watch the movie. That way you get to decide if it's good or not. Trust me, it's a beautiful movie. One advice, watch it at night. It will really pose as a perfect setup. 

Back on topic:
ONG BAK 2 - 8/10. Took off 2 points off it because of the idiotic ending.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Mar 30, 2009)

twilight.! (9\10)

it has a normal story line, but the locales are really good.! esp the part where they play baseball.. and his glass house on top of the mountain.! nice.!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ong Bak 2* *7.5/10*

Points are given only for action. Though this part is full of weapon fight and I guess I liked him for his hand-to-hand combat. Thats why, I didn't like it that much. *Chocolate* is better than this.

Is there a part 3 coming??


----------



## AsimovIsaac (Mar 30, 2009)

sound intersting ....nice post tnx to share..*www.esharez.info/imgs/signature_deepthakur.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Is there a part 3 coming??


Indeed.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2009)

Billu  nice movie...


----------



## a_medico (Mar 31, 2009)

*Knowing* - Started well, but later turned out to be a typical Hollywood's average _end of the world_ stuff.

Something immediately caught my attention. The background score -I knew I had heard it in some other movie. Imdb reminded me that it was _Beethoven's 7th symphony_ which was also used in *The Fall*.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 31, 2009)

Mother - cool movie to watch with ur Mother .really simple and sweet story especially if u have a working mom ..... 8/10

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0117091/


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ which mother IMDB link plz....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 1, 2009)

watched pi 3/5 didnt like it much decent movie


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2009)

A tale of two sisters @10.30 PM on World Movies, tonight.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ I want to watch its hollywood remake. *The Uninvited*. I heard its good too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2009)

Underworld: Rise of Lycans - 8/10. A worthy prequel to the series.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Taken - 8/10.. a regular action movie with some interesting action sequences.


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Apr 2, 2009)

*KING KONG* : 8/10 : Fultu entertaining!!! Nice action, Nice CGI and very beautiful Nwomi Watts!!!


----------



## eggman (Apr 2, 2009)

Thom_Yorke said:


> *KING KONG* : 8/10 : Fultu entertaining!!! Nice action, Nice CGI and very beautiful Nwomi Watts!!!



+1
Mast film!!!1111


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 2, 2009)

^^eggy..The Shining is a good film but I dont think CWO can be displaced from my most fav film slot....

Kubrick ka main bhi pankha ban gaya hun CWO k baad se 

Hows Dr Strangelove ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove is more a Satire or Black Comedy rather brainfcuk movie (o.k. to me kubrick is who makes brainfcuk movies)

Do, c... its a timeless movie, subject fits all time, all ages.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 2, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> A tale of two sisters @10.30 PM on World Movies, tonight.




ah..must watch !


----------



## a_medico (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^^ The ads will ruin the fun.

*Australia* - Too lengthy but was never boring. Entertaining movie, unlike my expectations.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 4, 2009)

_Itna sannata kyo hai bhai? _


----------



## IITian (Apr 4, 2009)

The Bucket List - 9/10
both the actors(freeman and nicholson) are my favorite actors. so my expectations were quite high with this movie.. and the movie lived upto it.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 4, 2009)

*The Thirteenth Floor* - 7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2009)

V for Vendetta - 9/10. Superb movie. Enjoyed every bit of it. I didn't really expect this movie to be that good but, I was surprised why I didn't watch this before. Brilliant dialogues, decent action, well presented & great acting from almost everyone in the movie.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 5, 2009)

*Ek Chalis Ki Last Local*- Watched it for Abhay Deol. Was hilarious in parts. But the length went against it. Dragged towards the end. But worth a fun watch once.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2009)

*The Game 8/10*

I like this kinda movies, and I could not find much fault in it. 
A few scenes just happens, and u've to believe it . Thats o.k with me because the number such scenes are relatively small.

If I haven't read "The Case of Discontented Soldier" by Agatha Christie a few days ago, I would have given it 9/10.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 5, 2009)

Watched Se7en 4/5 although the end was predictable but there never was a dull moment in the movie.gr8 casting too


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2009)

Tropa De Elite - Brazilian movie about drugs and BOPE (elite squads to do what common police cannot do). Show the bad of both sides and filty rich hypocrite drug addicts giving rise to drug lords.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 5, 2009)

Identity   9/10   
One of the best Psychological thriller ever....a must watch(if u can grasp it)


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 5, 2009)

John Rambo - if you do like Action and seen old Rambo Movies


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2009)

*Strangers 6/10*

The directors here should watch "*Funny Games*" continuously for 1 month, then, if they could learn about psychopath.

Its just another average thriller...nothing else (oh, thrilling moments are very rare here; i.5 hrs of nothing)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 5, 2009)

X-Men Origins-Wolverine - 7/10 Good VFX but nothing much great
The Spirit -7/10 Sin City effects a deja vu  but nothing spectacular about it too.
Chocolate- 6/10 OKish story, good fight scenes but lack the aggression of Tony Jaa!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 5, 2009)

^ The Workprint? I am stalling to watch it on a big screen.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2009)

Pathik said:


> ^ The Workprint? I am stalling to watch it on a big screen.


DUH! Better wait for it to hit the cinemas if you're truly into X-Men series.


----------



## eggman (Apr 6, 2009)

*MAN ON WIRE* : 8/10 : The Oscar winning documentary about the man who performed the illegal high wire routine between Twin Towers in '74!


----------



## Count Dracula (Apr 6, 2009)

Wtf guys. I was watching A Clockwork Orange a few hours ago and I left it in between coz my mom saw that part when Alex is raping Mrs.Alexander.The movie is too violent and has a LOT of sexual theme.Heh guess I'm too young to watch such movies.Seriously but its TOO violent.Some better movies probably? (Will complete watching A Clockwork Orange when mommy goes for work lol)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 6, 2009)

^thats what i mentioned in my review plzz show some moral responsibility and don't watch this movie if u r below 14-15yrs of age and do no watch the movie for its sexual nature it's a classic movie not a cheap 3rd grade flick


----------



## Desperado (Apr 6, 2009)

_*Ong Bak 2*_ = 8/10 

i wanted to see more fist fights like the two predecessors but the initial part is full of sword fights  ...

It gets better in the end


----------



## eggman (Apr 6, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^thats what i mentioned in my review plzz show some moral responsibility and don't watch this movie if u r below 14-15yrs of age and do no watch the movie for its sexual nature it's a classic movie not a cheap 3rd grade flick



+1


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2009)

Desperado said:


> _*Ong Bak 2*_ = 8/10
> 
> i wanted to see more fist fights like the two predecessors but the initial part is full of sword fights  ...
> 
> It gets better in the end



Same here...commented 90% same in my previous post about ong bak2.

Chocolate is better than it.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 6, 2009)

The Inhabited Island - First part of the russian trilogy. Clone of star wars, matrix and lots of movies. And the end result was bad. I usually don't stop watching the movie in between. This time I had to.

Matrubhoomi-Watched it again with friends. One of the very original movies ever made in bollywood. First half has an awesome dark humor. Its the story set in future rural India in which there are no females left due to infanticide!


----------



## mad_max (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooo my kind of thread

*Blame it on Rio  9/10*


----------



## Count Dracula (Apr 7, 2009)

Some comedy hindi or english movies?


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2009)

*Escape from Alcatraz* - 8.7/10 : Great movie starring Client Eastwood!!!


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2009)

*The Descent* - 8/10 : Good Horror-thriller movie. Liked it.


----------



## yippee (Apr 7, 2009)

*1)Silent Hill:**6.5/10
  one of my favorite movie

**2)Southland Tales:5.8/10*
*good movie but confusing
*
*3)Children of Men:8.1/10
 *

*

*


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2009)

*3:10 to Yuma* - 6/10 : Decent western film having two talented stars in the lead(Russell Crowe,Christian Bale). Good background score it has. Good watch for Western Lovers, although there were lot of stupid things in between!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Elephant Man


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2009)

OngBak 2 - 8/10.. By Looking at the end..may be a sequel will arrive soon...
Chocolate - 8.5/10... Stunts look similar like Tony Jaa,but the girl got some nice moves and she is so cute too...


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> The Elephant Man



Was just gonna watch tonight!!Will watch it


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2009)

*THE GREEN MILE* - 10/10 :

One of the best film I've ever seen in my life!! Very entertaining (although its 3 hrs long, it never drags) and very very very very sad!!!   MUST WATCH!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 7, 2009)

do u choose ur movies to be that good or its just ki u rate most movies that high.come to think of it this is a "must watch" movies thread but still.......


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2009)

^^I think it's former . That's why I am avoiding Twilight because of its low RT and IMDB score!!1


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2009)

eggman said:


> *THE GREEN MILE* - 10/10 :
> 
> One of the best film I've ever seen in my life!! Very entertaining (although its 3 hrs long, it never drags) and very very very very sad!!!   MUST WATCH!!!


Thats my favorite. B4 this movie I didn't that d huge man can act, he's just awesome, and no comments on Tom hanks.



ratedrsuperstar said:


> do u choose ur movies to be that good or its just ki u rate most movies that high.come to think of it this is a "must watch" movies thread but still.......


R u talking about giving Green Mile *10/10*? If yes, then plz watch it, I guess u won't rate it less than 10.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 8, 2009)

Shooter - 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Apr 8, 2009)

*Strange Circus*- Awesome Japanese film. Again David Lynch style direction, keeps you curious throughout. But be warned. Has strong sexual content, child abuse, incest, gore and what not. Its directed by _Sion Sono_ who has also directed good movies like *Love Exposure*, *Noriko's Dinner Table*  and *Suicide Club*. I think this is one of the best directors from Japan to watch for!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 8, 2009)

*Off topic*:

Slumdog Millionaire at number one spot in Korean box office too hehehe

*www.hancinema.net/korean_boxoffice.php


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 8, 2009)

The Ring - 9/10 Classic Horror Movie.


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm planning to watch *Spirited Away*. I know it's Japanese flick and like any non-English flick It should be watched subbed and not dubbed!! But since it's animation , there are no real actors and both Japanese and English voices are over dubbed!! So can anyone tell me if I should watch it with English voiceover or is it any worse than Jap audio + eng sub!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^I think it's former . That's why I am avoiding Twilight because of its low RT and IMDB score!!1


6.1 is a low rating?


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 8, 2009)

Movie Name:300
Language:English
Genre: action 
shouldn't be missed at any cost.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2009)

Mystic river: Quite Good but not Brilliant.


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> 6.1 is a low rating?



Yes buddy!! IN IMDB, it is!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2009)

^That's news to me. It's easily above average rating, be it IMDB or anything in general. A word of advice: Don't rely solely on IMDB ratings.


----------



## eggman (Apr 8, 2009)

*FUNNY GAMES* - Truly disturbing flick. Mental torture throughout!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2009)

eggman said:


> *FUNNY GAMES* - Truly disturbing flick. Mental torture throughout!!!



Good movie in that genre.
Would recommend to T(ichi)...


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2009)

My Sassy Girl (English) - 8/10
Choke - 5/10
The Ducchess - 9/10 (must watch)
The Unborn - 4/10, not very good at all.
The Edge of Love - 10/10, very very good.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 9, 2009)

*tinyurl.com/caam3g


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

X-Men Origins : Wolverine - 4/10.
Eventhough the story is considerable, i've never seen such a worst graphics in my life. Even some bollywood movies easily zip past it in graphics.


----------



## jaym_2001 (Apr 9, 2009)

'Ice Cold in Alex'


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> X-Men Origins : Wolverine - 4/10.
> Eventhough the story is considerable, i've never seen such a worst graphics in my life. Even some bollywood movies easily zip past it in graphics.



Lol...you have watched the Workprint version (read unfinished work) which is without FX and people say that they can notice the wires on the actors.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, i already knew it when i post the same in TE forum. But as i said, i even wonder how they manage to do some kiddo kinda issues , but come to know that its a workprint, i myself blame me as "u frigg1n n00b"... 
The story looks promising but i must watch it once it released, as i want to see how great the graphics looks like...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> X-Men Origins : Wolverine - 4/10.
> Eventhough the story is considerable, i've never seen such a worst graphics in my life. Even some bollywood movies easily zip past it in graphics.




lol


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 10, 2009)

Please suggest nice Suspense/Murder/thriller(Whodunit) movies.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 10, 2009)

eggman said:


> I'm planning to watch *Spirited Away*. I know it's Japanese flick and like any non-English flick It should be watched subbed and not dubbed!! But since it's animation , there are no real actors and both Japanese and English voices are over dubbed!! So can anyone tell me if I should watch it with English voiceover or is it any worse than Jap audio + eng sub!!



i've watched the english dubbed version & it was amazing. a 9/10 from me. watch it. you won't be disappointed.its a really sweet story.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2009)

^^watch it subbed rather than dubbed. Dubbing ruins the movie, be it animes or any other movie.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 11, 2009)

^ +1. 

@faraaz, 8/10 for My Sassy Girl? I am a huge Elisha Cuthbert fan and even I didn't like it that much.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Please suggest nice Suspense/Murder/thriller(Whodunit) movies.


Friends any suggestions!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2009)

eggman said:


> *FUNNY GAMES* - Truly disturbing flick. Mental torture throughout!!!



which version did u watch, the original german or the english???


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> V for Vendetta - 9/10. Superb movie. Enjoyed every bit of it. I didn't really expect this movie to be that good but, I was surprised why I didn't watch this before. Brilliant dialogues, decent action, well presented & great acting from almost everyone in the movie.



I cnt believe you watched this movie now.......well no difference as I watched Ong Bnk now after Choclate actually,   but seriously missing V for Vendetta seems to be a bigger crime than missing Ong ank...lol its got such a gritty screen play (not to forget its written by Wachoski Bro) and best of all witty punch lines, pure political investigation keeping the pace at par, I simply loved this movie. 
*Speed racer* on the other hand directed by Wachoski Bro was a let down if you ask me I mean it was ok, races were thrilling and the presentation was unique, but I'd expect much more serious cinema from the Bros who gave the mother of all Hollywood trilogy.... Matrix.....


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2009)

sam9s said:


> which version did u watch, the original german or the english???



Linked one....Original German!!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Running Scared 8/10*
> 
> Awesome!!!
> High paced thriller, brilliant but a bit drags at the end...and too many things "just" happens at the end.
> ...



Running Scared..mmmm isnt this the movie that has record number of Fu*Ks spoken in the entire move.....

BTW recently added ::: 

*Killzone SPL* 6.5/10

*Fist Of legend* 7/10 ........ not to be missed by Jet Lee fans....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2009)

sam9s said:


> which version did u watch, the original german or the english???


I saw d english version, which has Naomi Watts. 
I guess Eggman watched d German version, he linked to it.


sam9s said:


> Running Scared..mmmm isnt this the movie that has record number of Fu*Ks spoken in the entire move.....


Right........

But, have u seen this movie? Would like to listen ur comments on it...


----------



## eggman (Apr 12, 2009)

*MANORAMA SIX FEET UNDER* - 6/10 . Different? Yes!!!     Outstanding??No..but quite good!!!

Oh, I haven't watched Chinatown yet, and planning to see it. Did I ruin Chinatown for me by watching it first or both are different enough for me to enjoy Chinatown!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I saw d english version, which has Naomi Watts.
> I guess Eggman watched d German version, he linked to it.
> 
> Right........
> ...



Which one running scared?? or Funny Games watched both...... Running Scared is good once worth........Funny Games if you ask me was ok  



Spoiler



.......when that remote controll scene came.....I though what the fu*c....is it a movie or some joke......and what was that crap..... of guy looking to the camera and narrating the line anyhow the scens were dragged and I felt the two characters were actually letting them self tortred........in every other scene they were just giving up so easy......there was no will to survive, infact in times like this human nature brings out evrythign from you which you cant even expect in life[SPOILER END]

..... ....6/10 for me...... seriously there are better movies than this.........*cape fear* is one that come in to my mind........*Kalifornia* is another one I remember thouh I have seen it way back..........people who like funny games can give these a try....
I dont know what others have to say about this.......


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2009)

*A Lot Like Love*- I have heard many bad things about Ashton Kutcher. But I have seen only two of his movies. In *Butterfly effect* he was OK. Even in *A Lot Like Love*, he and Amanda Peet share a nice chemistry. The movie reminded me of *Before Sunset*. 

*Final Destination 1,2,3* - First part was OK. Rest were like Saw series, just for the sake of making the sequelae.

Any good latest Korean recommendation by T or others? Wheres T these days?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Which one running scared?? or Funny Games watched both...... Running Scared is good once worth........Funny Games if you ask me was ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I too didn't quite like Funny Games but comparing to "The Strangers" its way gr8. 
The funny games movie is 20 mins long (extra) and a lot of things are not explained.
But, the guys who acted the Psycho part did very well others suck.
I rated it 7/10 last time.

Hmmmm, would look for ur recommendations......


----------



## eggman (Apr 12, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .......when that remote controll scene came.....I though what the fu*c....is it a movie or some joke......and what was that crap....[SPOILER END]





Spoiler






Spoiler



I think That scene was added to piss off the viewers more! You know, how the Wife gets  revenge, and the audience goes "Finally!!!" as one would expect out of a typical movie!!! BUt the sense of relieve was only temporary and false which is bound to piss off people!! Much like the Golf ball rolling scene where the family thinks that The Guys had gone but it was only false and temporary  sense of relieve !!! Only here it's the viewer whose emotion was being manipulated by the Guys!!! I kinda liked the scene!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2009)

eggman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think That scene was added to piss off the viewers more! You know, how the Wife gets  revenge, and the audience goes "Finally!!!" as one would expect out of a typical movie!!! BUt the sense of relieve was only temporary and false which is bound to piss off people!! Much like the Golf ball rolling scene where the family thinks that The Guys had gone but it was only false and temporary  sense of relieve !!! Only here it's the viewer whose emotion was being manipulated by the Guys!!! I kinda liked the scene!!!!


I didn't like it.
The drags from the Golf ball rolling scene. I feel just to add two more twists, it longed another 20 mins. It could have been crisp. Kill the gal rather leaving them to irritate us with some stupid scenes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2009)

sam9s said:


> I cnt believe you watched this movie now.......well no difference as I watched Ong Bnk now after Choclate actually,   but seriously missing V for Vendetta seems to be a bigger crime than missing Ong ank...lol its got such a gritty screen play (not to forget its written by Wachoski Bro) and best of all witty punch lines, pure political investigation keeping the pace at par, I simply loved this movie.


Yeah, I can't believe I left this one out. To be honest there are a lot more that I have yet to watch. But then again, it's never too late to watch good movies, eh? 

The Wachowski's sure do know how to make movies in style. They always have a futuristic vision. I'll try to get it's High def version. Absolutely loved this film.


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 12, 2009)

The Pick Of Destiny :- 7/10

Fast and Furious (new one) :- 7.5/10

Friday the 13th :- 7/10

Juno :- 7.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Friends any suggestions!


Bhai log any suggestions for Thriller movies/ Suspense Drama!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2009)

@Ajayritik, yeh kha, bad mein aur hai......

Saw series.
Fracture
Sleuth
The Game
Rear Window
Disturbia
Les Diaboliques (One of d greatest)
Cleaner
Deja Vu
How To Rob A Bank
Inside.Man
Lucky.Number.Slevin
Pathology
PHONEBOOTH
Primer
Running.Scared
Stephen.King's.Desperation
The Bank Job


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2009)

Just Finished *Body Of Lies* directed by Ridley Scott. Just three words for this movie AMAZING, AMAZING and F*ckn AMAZING,,,,its about a CIA agent "Lenardo Di Caprio" persuit on a major terrorist leader suspected to be operating in Jordan alomg with his boss who operates from US.....

Gripping screenplay and tight narration, people this is quality cinema ......this movie is in the line of Blood Diamond, Departed and The Kingdom......no to be missd at all........Allwy, eggman, ritik, t, all add this in must see if already not seen....,,Ridley Scott is undoubtly the king of hollywood.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep have that one on my HDD. Will fire away after I'm done with Heroes Season 3.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @Ajayritik, yeh kha, bad mein aur hai......


I didn't get you. What do you mean by the above?
Do you have any movies in mind which are like Murder mysteries in which we don't know the killer till end of the movie? something in the lines of Khiladi and Gupt.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get you. What do you mean by the above?


That line means, "try these, there are more if u want".


> Do you have any movies in mind which are like Murder mysteries in which we don't know the killer till end of the movie? something in the lines of Khiladi and Gupt.



All the movies I mentioned are good thriller. But if u want some particular type of movie, then try these from that list,
Les Diaboliques
Cleaner
Deja Vu
Lucky.Number.Slevin


----------



## desiibond (Apr 14, 2009)

I recently bought MX5021 and I was totally terrified when I watched Jurassic Park. Felt like T-Rex was shouting right in front of me. Please recommend some movies that you blow the hell out of me. 

My preferrence:

1) Action
2) Musical

I thought these:

1) Jurassic park
2) Start Wars
3) Pirates 1 and 2
4) Transformers
5) Troy
6) Gladiator


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dark Knight
Matrix series (why not?)
Equilibrium
School of Rock
Blair Witch Project (again why not)
1408
Bond series (Start from Pierce Brosnan)
Transporter


----------



## desiibond (Apr 14, 2009)

ah forgot

TDK was the first movie that I played on these but seriously, I felt that Jurassic Park ws lot better when it came to sound effects. 

Let me try Casino Royale and Matrix

Thanks for the suggestion. totally forgot about these bond movies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I recently bought MX5021 and I was totally terrified when I watched Jurassic Park. Felt like T-Rex was shouting right in front of me. Please recommend some movies that you blow the hell out of me.


If possible try to get the HD versions of the following movies:

Terminator II: Judgement Day II (Director's Cut Edition)
Peter Jackson's King Kong
X-Men Trilogy
Spiderman Trilogy
Transformers (don't miss it under any circumstances)
300
Rambo IV
Independence Day 
Fast & the Furious
2 Fast 2 Furious
Saving Private Ryan
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Beowulf
Death Race
Die Hard 4.0


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Terminator II: Judgement Day II (Director's Cut Edition)
> Peter Jackson's King Kong
> X-Men Trilogy
> Spiderman Trilogy
> ...


Man, how could I forgot those!!!!
All of these movies would just blow u and ur sound system.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 14, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Just Finished *Body Of Lies* directed by Ridley Scott. Just three words for this movie AMAZING, AMAZING and F*ckn AMAZING,,,this movie is in the line of Blood Diamond, Departed and The Kingdom......


 
Unfortunately it didn't live upto my expectations. I was expecting mindblowing stuff from Ridley Scott. I was disappointed. *Blood Diamond, The Departed* and *The Kingdom* are way ahead of *Body Of Lies*. But again, thats just me. Opinions are subjective.


Can't wait to see *The Uninvited*, remake of Korean *The Tale Of Two Sisters*. Will post the review if I happen to watch it in next few days.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ Mmmm might be u were expecting more of action, that is something that was not there in thismovie compared to atleast Kingdom, but I found the movie to be very gripping, didnt loose interest anywhere through out the movie......


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2009)

*The Uninvited*- I guess the script was modified to make it more digestable for Hollywood audience. Nowhere comes near the original *The Tale Of Two Sisters*, but should be a good watch for first timers who haven't watched the original. Recommended for those who like _twistintheend_ movies.

But frankly, *The Tale Of Two Sisters* was a work of the genius and hollywood has still not been able to match it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*The Uninvited*- I guess the script was modified to make it more digestable for Hollywood audience. Nowhere comes near the original *The Tale Of Two Sisters*, but should be a good watch for first timers who haven't watched the original. Recommended for those who like _twistintheend_ movies.

But frankly, *The Tale Of Two Sisters* was a work of the genius and hollywood has still not been able to match it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *The Uninvited*- I guess the script was modified to make it more digestable for Hollywood audience.



I heard there are explosions in this movie...lolz 

*Body of Lies* was good, I liked the lack of action and that chick (natural beauty) but ending was kinda lol. Always at the last second someone comes to rescue in a Hollywood style 

*Matrubhoomi* (Bollywood) is one of the most sad movies. But a very strong reprisal of human emotions and problem. 

*Iron Man* - Pathetic movie, 5/10. So predictable and always the hero is with less power at end and hav to face one with high power but somehow goodness wins over baddies..lol
*
The Dark Knight* - So I watched this movie yesterday. Nothing sort of amazing. But better than Iron Man. I wonder how everyone tell that Joker's acting was awesome, I know it was good but nothing exceptional. Batman's coarse voice and the Cristian Bale don't match...lol. I felt a Spiderman deja vu in it. Just remove the superhero names and both are same. Any way 7.5/10 from me.

*Die Welle *(German) - Good movie but a bit unbelievable in such a short span of time.

*Leon The Professional* - Those who watched Bicchu will know what this movie is. Yes its the original and mind you it start as slow but gets much better till the ending. A good watch.
*
Let The Right One In *(Swedish)- Pan's Labyrinth from Swedish cinema. Great !
*
The Good, The Bad and The Weird *(Korean) - Not that great but certainly a decent watch. Its different and refreshing.

*Tropa De Elite* (Brazilian) - Raw, brutal and gripping. Go watch it. 

*The Stoneman Murders *(Bollywood) - Wow, a serial killer movie. Decent acting by Kay Kay Menon. Ending twist is good too.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2009)

@T, so this is what u were doing these days...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

Will watch Matrubhoomi soon.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^ Also has good humor in first half.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ Also has good humor in first half.


Sharbat ho jaye


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> *Iron Man* - Pathetic movie, 5/10. So predictable and always the hero is with less power at end and hav to face one with high power but somehow goodness wins over baddies..lol
> *
> The Dark Knight* - So I watched this movie yesterday. Nothing sort of amazing. But better than Iron Man. I wonder how everyone tell that Joker's acting was awesome, I know it was good but nothing exceptional. Batman's coarse voice and the Cristian Bale don't match...lol. I felt a Spiderman deja vu in it. Just remove the superhero names and both are same. Any way 7.5/10 from me.
> 
> *Leon The Professional* - Those who watched Bicchu will know what this movie is. Yes its the original and mind you it start as slow but gets much better till the ending. A good watch.


*

You got to refine you tast quite bit and be open to the kind of movie you are watching....

What else would you expect from a super hero movie, lol..... that iron man is killed by that phyco.......super hero movies are more or less bound to be  predictable, and when sometime they are not, they are even more hit like TDK and dont even start on TDK....I wonder what exceptional would be for you...lol 

And Bicchu comparing with Leon.....insane comparision......*


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> The Dark Knight[/B] - So I watched this movie yesterday. Nothing sort of amazing. But better than Iron Man. *I wonder how everyone tell that Joker's acting was awesome*, I know it was good but nothing exceptional. Batman's coarse voice and the Cristian Bale don't match...lol. I felt a Spiderman deja vu in it. Just remove the superhero names and both are same. Any way 7.5/10 from me.




TDK took comic books film to a new horizon!!! It Superhero's Heat!!! 
And Joker didn't act, Heath Ledger did!!! And he didn't act, he ROCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sam9s said:


> You got to refine you tast quite bit and be open to the kind of movie you are watching....
> 
> What else would you expect from a super hero movie, lol..... that iron man is killed by that phyco.......super hero movies are more or less bound to be  predictable, and when sometime they are not, they are even more hit like TDK and dont even start on TDK....I wonder what exceptional would be for you...lol
> 
> And Bicchu comparing with Leon.....insane comparision......



+100


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2009)

sam9s said:


> You got to refine you tast quite bit and be open to the kind of movie you are watching....
> 
> What else would you expect from a super hero movie, lol..... that iron man is killed by that phyco.......super hero movies are more or less bound to be  predictable, and when sometime they are not, they are even more hit like TDK and dont even start on TDK....I wonder what exceptional would be for you...lol
> 
> And Bicchu comparing with Leon.....insane comparision......



lol...u r right !

I am really not into Superhero movies per se. But it was just my personal opinion. Take it with a pinch of salt 

I was not comparing Leon with Bicchu, i was implying the plagiarism and copy pasta trend in bollywood 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


eggman said:


> TDK took comic books film to a new horizon!!! It Superhero's Heat!!!
> And Joker didn't act, Heath Ledger did!!! And he didn't act, he ROCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Look dude...Batman is my fav superhero (apart from Dhruva). But I felt a bit disappointed, I mean he is supposed to use his brain but it was all like ZOMG hit that go there kinda thing. 

I know Joker is late Heath Ledger. May be you can say that among Superhero movies the best acting is by Joker till now. 

Lastly it is just my personal opinion. Nothing like some great academy award...lol


*PS: I have heard that high frequency tense music in The Dark Knight (its virtually throughout the movie, like 52:50 to 54:00). It looks like the same music has been used in some other work too. I don't remember, but if anyone know then do tell me.*


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2009)

^^it's a cliche' to use this kind of music!!!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok finaly finished watching *Tom Yum Goong* (if thats the name) and I would say, I was rather dissappointed after ultimate Onk bak, reason originality in fights, except the final finalay in the temple and the place where the elephant skull was the entire movie was lame and fights were not effective. The very first fight when Tony Jha takes hooligans on skates is very much similar to *Rumble in the bronx *scene where jacky takes like 15-20 men, but unlike jacky this falls way short of power, rythm and coordination. Jacky knows how to package this kind of fight coz he invented it, its his originality. Tony Jha's originality is Muay Thai boxing and that is what he should have stuck (or least mix it) (I think Onk bak 2 he is back with the same, still gotta watch).............so anyway Tony Jha is the man and seriously has the talent, I seriously wish Tony and Jacky teams and comes up with movie which has both jacky and Tony's originalities.....

6/10 to Ton Yum Goon for me......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2009)

^That's weird. I felt Tom Yum Goong had way more action than ONG BAK. Sure ONG BAK was original, but so were the stunts introduced in Tom Yum Goong. If you notice the stunt which took place in the hotel's spiral stairs, it's supposed to be filmed in a one single shot. The capoeira fight scene between Jaa & Crowder was simply amazing. His stunts were very unique. The final fight was a bit overdone but nothing short of amazing. The best part is that every one of those hits feel realistic. The sound effects for bones cracking was amazing. 

Both the movies were low on story content, but fight sequences for both were very much different. I have seen both movies about 4-5 times now. TYG clearly has an edge over ONG BAK. But then again it's my opinion. 

Back to topic:
After a lot of pushing from Sam, I finally got around watching _Ji jie hao_ a.k.a Assembly. Fantastic war based movie. The war sequences were extremely gruesome. I wish the end had more of it but I guess that wasn't entirely the purpose of the film. The action sequences in the first half an hour was mind numbingly realistic. Highly recommended for people who like realistic war flicks.

Tried watching A Clockwork Orange for a while but the subs weren't syncing. So saved it for later on.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Ok finaly finished watching *Tom Yum Goong* (if thats the name) and I would say, I was rather dissappointed after ultimate Onk bak, reason originality in fights, except the final finalay in the temple and the place where the elephant skull was the entire movie was lame and fights were not effective. The very first fight when Tony Jha takes hooligans on skates is very much similar to *Rumble in the bronx *scene where jacky takes like 15-20 men, but unlike jacky this falls way short of power, rythm and coordination. Jacky knows how to package this kind of fight coz he invented it, its his originality. Tony Jha's originality is Muay Thai boxing and that is what he should have stuck (or least mix it) (I think Onk bak 2 he is back with the same, still gotta watch).............so anyway Tony Jha is the man and seriously has the talent, I seriously wish Tony and Jacky teams and comes up with movie which has both jacky and Tony's originalities.....
> 
> 6/10 to Ton Yum Goon for me......


I think u didn't like the Muay Thai concept. Unless u would not try to compare both these gentleman.
They are very much original as per the technique they follow. Jacky chan is master of Judo which teaches u how to beat your opponent with minimum physical effort, thats why in many country elderly people are prone to learn Judo as a self-defense skill. 
I love Jacky chan for his amazing body movement and control on his action. But I like Tony Jaa too. 
The word "like" would not express my feelings clearly, I've become his FAN since I saw Tom yum goong. It was very much refreshing from what we usually see in those chinese action movies, totally new moves and more power. And, at least he doesn't fly from tree to tree and rooftop to rooftop.

To me Tom yum goong>>OngBak>Chocolate>OngBak2


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 17, 2009)

has anyone watched "WATCHMEN"? ..how is it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2009)

I wanted to watch it in the theatre but ended up watching Fast & Furious instead. So I'll wait for it's Blu-Ray release.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I think u didn't like the Muay Thai concept. Unless u would not try to compare both these gentleman.
> They are very much original as per the technique they follow. Jacky chan is master of Judo which teaches u how to beat your opponent with minimum physical effort, thats why in many country elderly people are prone to learn Judo as a self-defense skill.
> I love Jacky chan for his amazing body movement and control on his action. But I like Tony Jaa too.
> The word "like" would not express my feelings clearly, I've become his FAN since I saw Tom yum goong. It was very much refreshing from what we usually see in those chinese action movies, totally new moves and more power. And, at least he doesn't fly from tree to tree and rooftop to rooftop.
> ...



You mistook me completely, I am not comparing, I very well agree that both style of fights are absolutely different and THAT is the reason I said Tony should have stuck to his original while filming the fight with hooligans on skates. The action there is not  Muay Thai its typical Jacky Chan style. Even in the later fights its hardly proper  Muay Thai. The one shot sequence which has become so popular is good as far as the way the camera is handled but you hardly see any fight in there as well. Ong Bak actually shows  Muay Thai and really neat moves......for me Ong Bak was far better than TYG. 

And yes that rooftop flying is something even I hate and that is why CTHD was a total let down....

Anyway tell me i am surprised you have kept Ong Bak 2 so last in the comparison, I have a feeling I would like it coz if it has the original Tony Jha that blew us in Ong Bak 1......


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2009)

sam9s said:


> You mistook me completely, I am not comparing, I very well agree that both style of fights are absolutely different and THAT is the reason I said Tony should have stuck to his original while filming the fight with hooligans on skates. The action there is not  Muay Thai its typical Jacky Chan style. Even in the later fights its hardly proper  Muay Thai. The one shot sequence which has become so popular is good as far as the way the camera is handled but you hardly see any fight in there as well. Ong Bak actually shows  Muay Thai and really neat moves......for me Ong Bak was far better than TYG.


Ok, agreed, that skateborad part is a bit of Jack Chan movement, but u should consider the whole movie, don't just throw it away for one scene.
But TYG has more moves than OngBak and more fights.



> Anyway tell me i am surprised you have kept Ong Bak 2 so last in the comparison, I have a feeling I would like it coz if it has the original Tony Jha that blew us in Ong Bak 1......


I liked Tony Jaa for his hand-to-hand combat, in Ong-Bak2 u hardly see those moves. Sword fight scenes are good but I missed those moves dearly


----------



## Pathik (Apr 18, 2009)

Been a long time.
London -7/10.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> But TYG has more moves than OngBak and more fights.



mmmm I..... would not entirely agree on that, even if I do I'd say may be more but not better and definitely not authentic Muay Thi. The way Tony used the combination of elbows and knees in Onk Bak was too less in TYG


----------



## mrintech (Apr 18, 2009)

*One Missed Call* - 7/10

*i41.tinypic.com/291f0k0.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2009)

*13B 8/10*

Wow!!!
After 1920, this is the movie we were waiting for. Seriously India has come to an age in thriller making. So original plot and cinematography. One negative point is d explanation of TV as a medium, but forgivable for such a BEAUTIFUL thriller.
Not for a single moment (ok, beside songs) the movie was boring. Even I can't point out one single shot which is useless or does not help in story progress. Madhaban is one man army here, others just played their part.
Kudos to the director. 
Only if, they could manage advertising like Raaz2, it would be biggest hit of bollywood this year.
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## a_medico (Apr 18, 2009)

*The Skeleton Key* - If you love thrillers and twists, this one is for you. Not extraordinary, but enjoyable.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2009)

*The Descent 7/10*

Good but not gr8.
I think I've seen enough survival horror so that every movie looks same to me. 
Trap some people in some dark place and then throw some zombies/vampire bats/predators/dogs/unknown-mad-to-kill creatures and everyone dies but our protagonist.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2009)

A Clockwork Orange - 6/10.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 18, 2009)

Twilight - 6.5/10 Its a good movie but it could have been a lot better..felt silly sometimes in between but couples would love such movies...Not read the book yet can't comment on it yet but hoping to read it soon

Fast & Furious 4 - 7.5/10 Its a great film but the first movie is still the best.It has a weak plot but nonetheless its worth watching

Watchmen - 8.5/10 My first reaction was HOLY CRAP!!THIS IS AWESOME..can't believe a comic book could be so dark...its a must watch...& this is prolly the first comic movie i have ever seen with so much of 'Scenes'...hope u get the point.. 


PS:-saw a lot of posting here regarding imdb's rating on twilight being low...i think many of them gave the low rating because most of them have read the book...fans who have read the book have been totally dissapointed with the film as they felt it was rushed & also complained about the screenplay..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *13B 8/10*
> 
> Wow!!!
> After 1920, this is the movie we were waiting for. Seriously India has come to an age in thriller making. So original plot and cinematography. One negative point is d explanation of TV as a medium, but forgivable for such a BEAUTIFUL thriller.
> ...


 I have 13B with me for a week now which I got after checking out some reviews but later when I found that the movie was not so successful I dropped the idea of watching it. But now looks like from your recommendation need to watch it once.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> Watchmen - 8.5/10 My first reaction was HOLY CRAP!!THIS IS AWESOME..can't believe a comic book could be so dark...its a must watch...& this is prolly the first comic movie i have ever seen with so much of 'Scenes'...hope u get the point..



thanx...was waiting for someone to watch it...now its time for me to give it a try.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> After a lot of pushing from Sam, I finally got around watching _Ji jie hao_ a.k.a Assembly. Fantastic war based movie. The war sequences were extremely gruesome. I wish the end had more of it but I guess that wasn't entirely the purpose of the film. The action sequences in the first half an hour was mind numbingly realistic. Highly recommended for people who like realistic war flicks.



Thanks god you watched it, and happy you liked it as well. Have you seen *Brotherhood of war* very much in comparision with assembly, equaly good war scenes and heavy on emotions as well, however assembly for me was better.......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2009)

I got this movie on my LAN & since I have unsubscribed from my NU scheme for my internet, I can't get any movie for this month. So I'll get Brotherhood of War when I get my unlimited connection back.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 18, 2009)

*Vicki Cristina Barcelona. * - 6/10


----------



## Pathik (Apr 19, 2009)

Good Night, and Good Luck -8/10.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 20, 2009)

*Layer Cake *- A typical british drugs, gangs film. A bit like _Snatch_, Daniel Craig instead of Brad Pitt. Average movie throughout, but taken to another level with the ending! Worth a watch.

ps - a bit heavy on accent. Subtitles recommended.

The forum sucks. Its down 2 days every weekend. Whats going on?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 20, 2009)

saw monsters vs aliens on sunday at imax wadala in 3d...I would give it 7+1/10..1 being for the 3d experience...its a good movie which kids & adults will like it...the only complaint i have is there should have been more 3d effects in it...since it was made for a 3d experience but whatever they had,the movie was fun & made me laugh quite often..loved the character bob...movie is recommended for anyone irrespective of your age..but try to watch it in 3d...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> saw monsters vs aliens on sunday at imax wadala in 3d...I would give it 7+1/10..1 being for the 3d experience...its a good movie which kids & adults will like it...the only complaint i have is there should have been more 3d effects in it...since it was made for a 3d experience but whatever they had,the movie was fun & made me laugh quite often..loved the character bob...movie is recommended for anyone irrespective of your age..but try to watch it in 3d...



i am thinking of watching it tomorrow at fun cinemas only for the true 3d exp. i've never watched any 3d movie before...so is it worth watching for the 3d effects(as a first timer)or is it like any other animated movie?


offtopic:if i buy a pair of 3d goggles..will i be able to watch 3d movies at home on my PC monitor?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 20, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> i am thinking of watching it tomorrow at fun cinemas only for the true 3d exp. i've never watched any 3d movie before...so is it worth watching for the 3d effects(as a first timer)or is it like any other animated movie?
> 
> 
> offtopic:if i buy a pair of 3d goggles..will i be able to watch 3d movies at home on my PC monitor?


 

yup it is worth watching fir the 3d effects for a first timer to get a feel of what 3d actually feels like...because there are big budget films coming up in 3d(avatar-james cameron) & u atleast get an idea as to how it feels...now it doesn't have as many 3d effects as i expected...but u won't be dissapointed...its a fun film altogether...

no idea whether 3d goggles will help u watch a movie at your comp in 3d...but i highly doubt it...but then again i have no idea about it...


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

*Suicide Club* - kawaii movie...lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 20, 2009)

ek anokha super hero


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2009)

Just finished *Ong bak 2* and seriously people who so ever says that movie was just ok definately needs to take a break, reset his focus and watch again.... OB2 was phenominal as far as showcasing jhaa as a complete martial artist is concerned......so what if there were swords, there were so many other wepons as well, just look at the fu**n choriography of the fights man,,,,,simply mind blowing, true the proper fight scenes were only at the end 20 minutes but man he was fighting like crazy, using every and all skills one can show, ....now I can say I am fan of tony......he is definately at the right track.....the best part of this movie as far as tony is concerned it showes the guy seriously has tallent....far far far better than TYG, thank god he returned to his originality rather then immitating the stunts which are already there for ages.......the hand combact which he showed with those two blackies simultaniously at the rack simply took my breath away......

The fights in "Ong Bak 2" are absolutely amazing, They are quick, complex, brutal and original even if different weapons were used. Finally ending was a goofed up I dont know what to expect.....another part or what....anyhow Ong Bak 2 had nothing to do with 1 so I wonder if he would come up with a 3...but eagerly waiting for Jhas next venture and hope he directs but with a decent scrip writer....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2009)

Even I loved ONG BAK 2 but was left high & dry because of the sloppy ending. If only they would have sealed the finale in style, it would have been appreciated way more. I'm amazed how Jaa always tries to pull of something unique & always seems to get it perfect. He doesn't stick to one form but constantly keeps on reinventing himself. This movie focussed on a bit deeper story as opposed to the previous ones. If there is a sequel, hope they announce it soon.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 21, 2009)

Chocolate 8/10

The movie is good if not compared to Tony Jaa's. Although it should have been called Copycat than chocolate coz the girl just keeps copying everyone's fighting style.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2009)

*Derailed* - These days I am watching twisted end movies(not the commonly known ones). This one doesn't quite fit into that league but nonetheless its still entertaining and gripping. Give it a try if you like Clive Oven and Jennifer Aniston.

Few twisted end movies I watched in last few days:-
*The Skeleton Key
Layer Cake
Derailed(not quite twisted end)
The Uninvited*

Next will be : *The Science Of Sleep*


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2009)

The Lookout 6/10
Nothing gr8 about it.
Chalta hai type movie...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2009)

Hot Candy: One of the best torture movies i have seen though the ending is lame.


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 22, 2009)

The Chronicles of Riddick - 7.5/10
Crank - 7/10
Crank 2 - 6/10
Scarface - 8/10


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you for smoking - 8.5/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2009)

The Uninvited - 6/10. Totally average. I'll have to check out the Korean version too.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2009)

Pulp Fiction - 8.5/10


----------



## Anorion (Apr 24, 2009)

Watership Dwon - 7/10 Kids movie, but must watch


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

old boy "korean" i'll give it 8.7 (you'll get to know y this movie is sholay and zinda,sunjay dutt starer,is aag)...also watch borat..fcuking funny film!!

world war 2 movies always fascinate me!!! like
schindler's list
saving private ryan
enemy at the gates
defiance


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

^Care to explain about 'Sholay' part?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2009)

*The Number 23  7/10*

First time saw Jim Carrey in serious role (well other than The Truman show).

I guess *eggman* here posted the link of the blog "The Shining". Eggy this movie is for u.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> ^Care to explain about 'Sholay' part?


HE compared it symbolically.
Like Aag is sh1t b4 Sholay, same "Zinda" is to "Old Boy"


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2009)

[REC] and Quarantine

Gulaal


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *The Number 23  7/10*
> 
> First time saw Jim Carrey in serious role (well other than The Truman show).


Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Care to explain about 'Sholay' part?


On the day of his daughter's birthday, Ho Dae-su (Min-sik Choi) gets completely drunk and is arrested. His best friend No Joo-hwan (Dae-han Ji) releases him from the police station, and while calling home from a phone booth, Dae-su vanishes. Indeed he has been abducted and imprisoned in a room for fifteen years. One day, he is suddenly released, receives clothes, money and a cellular and meets the Japanese chef Mido (Hye-jeong Kang), and they feel a great attraction for each other. However, Dae-su seeks for his captor and the reason of his long imprisonment. While looking for revenge, Dae-su discloses deep secrets from the past.


its completely different from zinda...
and it may contain some ADULT content so beware...


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Care to explain about 'Sholay' part?





abyss88 said:


> On the day of his daughter's birthday, Ho Dae-su (Min-sik Choi) gets completely drunk and is arrested. His best friend No Joo-hwan (Dae-han Ji) releases him from the police station, and while calling home from a phone booth, Dae-su vanishes. Indeed he has been abducted and imprisoned in a room for fifteen years. One day, he is suddenly released, receives clothes, money and a cellular and meets the Japanese chef Mido (Hye-jeong Kang), and they feel a great attraction for each other. However, Dae-su seeks for his captor and the reason of his long imprisonment. While looking for revenge, Dae-su discloses deep secrets from the past.
> 
> 
> its completely different from zinda...
> and it may contain some ADULT content so beware...


Uff.........Ek Samajh nahi...........Doosra samjha nahi paya

What he meant was
*Sholay:Aaj :: Oldboy:Zinda
*


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone seen any of these, Cruel intentions, basic instinct, dangerous liaisons? Which one of these did u like?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

eggman said:


> Uff.........Ek Samajh nahi...........Doosra samjha nahi paya
> 
> What he meant was
> *Sholay:Aaj :: Oldboy:Zinda
> *


yeah...i was trying to explain the plot


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

^abey abyss88 , have seen Oldboy and remember everything scene-by-scene 
I was referring to the Sholay part and eggman, thanks for giving me a lecture on Ratio and Proportion  (Nostalgic school days)

~Snipped~

BTW currently trying to complete Ichi The Kiler as i had to watch the reminign 1 hour.


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Has anyone seen any of these, Cruel intentions, basic instinct, dangerous liaisons? Which one of these did u like?



only BASIC INSTINCT

Cruel Intentions doesn't have any _scenes _!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> ^abey abyss88 , have seen Oldboy and remember everything scene-by-scene
> I was referring to the Sholay part and eggman, thanks for giving me a lecture on Ratio and Proportion  (Nostalgic school days)
> 
> 
> BTW currently trying to complete Ichi The Kiler as i had to watch the reminign 1 hour.



*Spoiler Alert *dedo on the missing part.........


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

eggman said:


> only BASIC INSTINCT
> 
> Cruel Intentions doesn't have any _scenes _!!!




Can u suggest any other movies like these?


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2009)

Wild Things


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

plz suggest some ww2 movies


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 25, 2009)

^Saving Private Ryan is an awesome movie.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

Best War Movies:
Der Untergang
Schindler's List (1993)
The Big Parade (1925)
Apocalypse Now (1979)
Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
Paths of Glory (1957)
The Pianist (2002)
Saving Private Ryan (1998)
Das Boot (1981)
The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)
Mihai Viteazul (1970)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2009)

How can one forget Enemy at the Gates?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Best War Movies:
> Der Untergang
> Schindler's List (1993)
> The Big Parade (1925)
> ...



How come u don't have black hawk down in ur list?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2009)

eggman said:


> only BASIC INSTINCT
> 
> Cruel Intentions doesn't have any _scenes _!!!
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Abey, AFAICR it does have _scenes_.  . That was probably the only part of the movie I saw.


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2009)

Wild things have, Cruel Intentions didn't!!
Only one lesbian kiss and some tease stuff!!!

Trust me, I banged my head after watching the stupid flick and waiting for the _scenes_....which never came!Only teases man, only teases! 
See this if you don't believe me!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> How come u don't have black hawk down in ur list?


Bcoz that list is a copy/paste from imdb


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2009)

*The Prestige 8.5/10*

Gr8!!! After The Illusionist this the movie.

Christopher Nolan
Hugh Jackman
Christian Bale

What a combo!!!

Two thumbs up *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/28.png


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2009)

*Martyr* - I RAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How can they do that ? Friggin cultists :/


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2009)

ichi said:


> *Martyr* - I RAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How can they do that ? Friggin cultists :/


imdb link plz??? kaunsa hai bhai 2006 wala???


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 26, 2009)

i will watch "The Prestige" today...3 months after buying the dvd,lol...checked the rating for the movie on imdb..it is 8.4 and #83 in the list,so it should be a good one


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

^^You bet it is!! You can't go wrong with Christopher Nolan, now can you?


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> FOr Nolan fan, do watch American History X.



?????

How is Nolan connected to it?


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

eggman said:


> Wild things have, Cruel Intentions didn't!!
> Only one lesbian kiss and some tease stuff!!!
> 
> Trust me, I banged my head after watching the stupid flick and waiting for the _scenes_....which never came!Only teases man, only teases!
> See this if you don't believe me!!



Actually I was into movies more for their storyline than the scenes. I don't have a dearth of porn on my hdd, so scenes in movies don't really matter.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2009)

Le, those movies are only famous for their "scenes", and u found "plot" also in them!!!

Check out "Barb Wire"


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Actually I was into movies more for their storyline than the scenes. I don't have a dearth of porn on my hdd, so scenes in movies don't really matter.



Then FATAL ATTRACTION is what you are looking for!8)


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Le, those movies are only famous for their "scenes", and u found "plot" also in them!!!
> 
> Check out "Barb Wire"



Hey knucklehead, you would find that these movies do have plots if u were to understand their dialogue which is mostly in "english". And if you watch english movies just for their "scenes" then you seriously need to grow up. I'm not saying that these movies are "oscar material" type but sometimes you do need a change and movies like basic instinct, cruel intentions, etc. provide you with that extra bit of fun and thrill.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, I'm very bad at swearing. But I want to return u similar word like "knucklehead" so I'm giving u the liberty to choose the preposition for the word "head", choose from (bone, d1ck, sh1t etc. ) and then add "head".

Last time I saw a "English" movie was "The Prestige", which was yesterday.
And, no I don't want the kinda "change" u r talking. 

U c, I'm very old, and older people hate change


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Last time I saw a "English" movie was "The Prestige", which was yesterday.



*OH MY!*

*www.biojobblog.com/OhMyGosh(3).jpg


And since ur "inglis" is so gud why don't u check the meaning of the word "preposition"?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2009)

*Good Fellas* - 9/10


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^i got good fellas in january...watched it in march only half of it though..man,i suck @ watching movies


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

^^Pagal hai kya!!!
I've watched it plenty of times!! It's very good and gets better every time!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

Anybody who appreciates goodfellas, in my opinion is a real movie connoisseur.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Fallen 9/10  an overlooked movie,has one of the best climaxes

Eden Lake 8/10 

The Happening 8/10


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

eggman said:


> ?????
> 
> How is Nolan connected to it?


Ok i messed it up, blame Ichi The Killer  Imeant to say The Illusionist starring Edward Norton.

Just finished the other half of Ichi : The Killer. As expected the ending is vague and I'm still trying to cope with the plot(interpretation)
./soconfused


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2009)

Is Ichi the Killer the source of T's new nick?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^Yes it is.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Is Ichi the Killer the source of T's new nick?



Yes, thats d reason he changed his name.


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

*THE AVIATOR* - 8/10 : It's a good film , actually a very good biopic of Howard Hughes!! However its the least Scorseseque flick I've seen!! Doesn't stop it from entertaining you!

*NETWORK* - 9/10 : Film buffs should see this flick!! One of those film which stands the test of time and still is relevant!!It's funny how it was a satire 33 years back and now it's coming to be true!!Directed by the versatile Sidney Lumet(12 Angry Men, The Verdict, Before The Devil Knows You're Dead), it's a must watch for cinephiles !


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

> Howard Beale: I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression. Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar buys a nickel's work, banks are going bust, shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter. Punks are running wild in the street and there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it. We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat, and we sit watching our TV's while some local newscaster tells us that today we had fifteen homicides and sixty-three violent crimes, as if that's the way it's supposed to be. We know things are bad - worse than bad. They're crazy. It's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out anymore. We sit in the house, and slowly the world we are living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, 'Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone.' Well, I'm not gonna leave you alone. I want you to get mad! I don't want you to protest. I don't want you to riot - I don't want you to write to your congressman because I wouldn't know what to tell you to write. I don't know what to do about the depression and the inflation and the Russians and the crime in the street. All I know is that first you've got to get mad.
> Howard Beale: [shouting] You've got to say, 'I'm a HUMAN BEING, Goddamnit! My life has VALUE!' So I want you to get up now. I want all of you to get up out of your chairs. I want you to get up right now and go to the window. Open it, and stick your head out, and yell,
> [shouting]
> Howard Beale: 'I'M AS MAD AS HELL, AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE!' I want you to get up right now, sit up, go to your windows, open them and stick your head out and yell - 'I'm as mad as hell and I'm not going to take this anymore!' Things have got to change. But first, you've gotta get mad!... You've got to say, 'I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore!' Then we'll figure out what to do about the depression and the inflation and the oil crisis. But first get up out of your chairs, open the window, stick your head out, and yell, and say it:
> Howard Beale: [screaming at the top of his lungs] "I'M AS MAD AS HELL, AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE!"


This is such a powerful rant!!!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 26, 2009)

ed norton is also great in fight club..i watched that movie at least 15 times...and a friend of mine who is a fan of norton, rather fight club, watches the movie daily!!! cant sleep without watching fight club



taxi driver 8.8/10..
raiders of lost ark,another good one
School of rock....jack black is simply awesome..u can watch the movie in front of ur family..that doesnt happen too often does it?


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ed norton is also great in fight club..i watched that movie at least 15 times...and a friend of mine who is a fan of norton, rather fight club, watches the movie daily!!! cant sleep without watching fight club



You, your friend(if it is indeed your friend and not another Tyler type friend) and Me are bound to be best buddies!!!

FIGHT CLUB is just awesome!!!Can't describe how awesome of a movie it is!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
By the was check this out:
10 Films Movie Buffs Will Say They’ve Seen, Even If They Haven’t

I've seen all of them except GONE WITH THE WIND and BIRTH OF A NATION!!

What abt you?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 26, 2009)

eggman said:


> You, your friend(if it is indeed your friend and not another Tyler type friend) and Me are bound to be best buddies!!!
> 
> FIGHT CLUB is just awesome!!!Can't describe how awesome of a movie it is!!




 and my friend also has it in his mobile phone...just as a smoker has his pack of cigarettes..


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm having Inferiority Complex now!
By any chance is your friend's name David Fincher??


----------



## Pathik (Apr 26, 2009)

****, I have seen just one of them - Full Metal Jacket.

/me dies of shame.


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2009)

while i could identify 8 movies just by looking at their pix, i have actually seen only 3 completely. 2 more of then seen partially. got some classic movie watching to do...


----------



## azbokikr (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are some of the movies which i feel is a must watch

To Kill A Mocking Bird
Vanishing Point
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest (Arguably Jack Nicholson's best work)
The Boy In Striped Pyjamas
A Clockwork Orange (Heath Ledger apparently used this movie as a reference for the character of The Joker in TDK)
Life Is Beautiful
Godfather I
Lord Of The Rings trilogy (Best trilogy ever made IMO)
Gandhi
3:10 To Yuma
11th Hour
An Inconvenient Truth
Forrest Gump
Good Will Hunting
Juno
Stranger Than Fiction
Thank You For Smoking
The Bucket List
The Pianist
The Departed
The Motorcycle Diaries
The World's Fastest Indian
V For Vendetta
A Good Year
American History X
Shawshank Redemption
Tears Of The Sun
The Usual Suspects
The Pursuit Of Happyness
The Notebook
Pulp Fiction
Schindler's List
Dr. Strangelove
Psycho
Saving Private Ryan
American Gangster
Requiem For A Dream (is almost life altering!)
The Bridge On The River Kwai
The Great Dictator
The Green Mile
Napoleon Dynamite (one very weird movie)
Into The Wild
Million Dollar Baby
Trainspotting
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (Phir Hera Pheri was lifted off this one. This one is much much better)


For those who love tele soaps might i recommend House MD, Scrubs, The Big Bang Theory and Dexter.


EDIT: Add The Great Debaters and Rocket Science to my recommended movies list.


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

^^Great films....good selections!!!
*
REVOLUTIONARY ROAD* - 8.5/10 : Great performances by the leads, great direction and some good screenplay!!! Excellent flick!But not as good as other films of Sam Mendas (American Beauty , Road To Perdition)!


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 26, 2009)

*Accepted -- 7/10* [good flick, mast tym pass nd a family entertainer]
*The Prestige -- 8/10* [gud one after Illusionist, waiting for these kind of releases, anyone can suggest me more like these...... ?? !!!]
*Twilight -- 8/10 *[really gud one, a must watch, a girl falls in love with a vampire.....kewl, a different kind of love story.....!!!]

Going to watch Body of Lies tonight.......lets c how it is.....!!!
And about cruel intentions........yes its watchable, although u cant find porny stuff there.......but there is something in the muvee which force u to finish it...!!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2009)

azbokikr said:


> A Clockwork Orange (Heath Ledger apparently used this movie as a reference for the character of The Joker in TDK)


Don't forget Ichi The Killer


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2009)

Please comment on these movies (only if u've seen them)
Das Experiment

The Pornographers

The Taste of Tea

Tampopo

And, found on very very diff. movie (*www.imdb.com/title/tt0093608/), not at all intended to see, but...

And, I understood, in Germany Horror movies are similar "Hostel" type movies. They don't have ghosts.


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 27, 2009)

Watchmen - 8.5/10

Freakin' awesome!

Die Hard 4.0 - 8/10


----------



## eggman (Apr 27, 2009)

THE INTERNATIONAL - 5/10 : A thrillers whiches fails tos thrills !!! Totally boring flicks with characters I justs couldn't cares lesses and things I've seens many times befores!! 60 rupees wents downs in drains!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pathik said:


> ****, I have seen just one of them - Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> /me dies of shame.


i've seen none!!!!!!!!!!!!no wait...i've seen the godfather trilogy..!!!10/10 for godfather


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 27, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket - 9/10

AMAZING!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Best War Movies:
> Der Untergang
> Schindler's List (1993)
> The Big Parade (1925)
> ...



duh!! You missed...

1. Bridge too Far
2. Platoon
3. The Longest day
4. The Great Escape (though its an escape movie but I'd still put in war segment)
5. The thin red line
6. Assembly
7. Brotherhood of war.......there are more but these were lke had to mention

and the phenominal my fav "*Black Hawk Down*"

I would put "*Band Of Brothers*" as well..........I knw I knw its a TV Series but it so damm beautifully crafted it in no way short to any war movie

@ritwick Wild Things is not that bad AFA the plot goes, but yea the move was more popular coz of the scene..............

I would recomend *BOUND* if you already havent seen it............ its about a lesbian couple planned heist, it also has one steamy scene but the plot (though pretty simple) really keeps you at the edge of the seat and you really care for the characters............exectution is good.......and BTW Bound was the directorial debut for our *Wachoski Bros*

My recent addations

1. *Untraceable*..... Plot was interesting technically good but execution was bit predictable...

its serial killer who posts live videos of his victims on the Internet and more hits he gets for his video sooner the victim dies. Somewhat similar to saw as well.....................6.5/10 for me

2. *Blindness*...nnow this was movie that I'd say was worth watching.....again only for serious movie lovers........it gives a new direction to "worlds end due to infection". Plot revolves in a city which is ravaged by an epidemic of white blindness" every body goes blind. similar to i am legend or 28 days later BUT BUT very slow, subtle, less aggressive and very real,  believeable, I found this more far more depressing than "I am Legend".......movie is more about human endurance, emotions, morals under adverse situations rather than action.............so only right serious move gores should choose to see this movie.........7/10


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cidade De Deus* - 9.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2009)

@SAM, hey, how about d movies I mentioned in my earlier post.
Have u seen them?

I've not yet seen them, but thinking of. 
Going to see the comedy ones but, "Das Experiment" seems a torture movie. And, I can't bear them.
So...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 27, 2009)

has any1 seen any of the top 20 movies from this list? pls provide your comments.

*www.imdb.com/chart/comedy


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 27, 2009)

Sex Drive(Unrated Edition)-6/10...I'm bit of late to watch this movie...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 27, 2009)

WTF  Khosla ka ghosla is at number 8 on imdb in best comedy catogeries !! It is good allright but 8  !!
*
*


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2009)

Forest Gump and Comedy???
I don't think so, it has funny moments but can't be branded as funny.

Monty Python and Holy Grail: Funny may be, I could not get d movie. Why it was made? What d director wanted to portray through it...nothing.

And to me Andaz Apna Apna>>>Hera Pheri.
Hera Pheri has a few funny moments and some classic dialogs but Andaz Apna Apna is way better than that. It just won't let u stop laughing.

Iske upar-ka nahi dekha


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Monty Python and Holy Grail: Funny may be, I could not get d movie. Why it was made? What d director wanted to portray through it...nothing.



hahaha  I like this movie !


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2009)

ichi said:


> hahaha  I like this movie !


Eh...
Then help me na? 
I got that, its way abstract but, at some point of time it just got out my control and then I'm lost.

Then I've more queries for u
Pi
Bee Season


----------



## eggman (Apr 27, 2009)

I tired watching Monty Python !! Got so bored in 30 mins that I deleted iy right away!! I dont like it's humour!! Slapstick British humour is not for me!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> WTF  Khosla ka ghosla is at number 8 on imdb in best comedy catogeries !! It is good allright but 8  !!


+1
I agree with you


----------



## eggman (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't see IMDB lists for these genre specific best of lists!! The way the compile these list is ****!!!

They will do it tag wise!! That is FOrest Gump has *Comedy | Drama | Romance* as its genre tag!!! So they'll just sort out the films having COMEDY tags and post the highest scoring one!!  Airplane is more of a *comedy* flick than Forest Gump , but IMDB wont recognize it!

That's why THE GOOD,THE BAD AND THE UGLY is their best _ACTION_ flick and GODFATHER top rated their top rated _THRILLER_!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cast away is another good movie...tom hanks puts a great show as usual


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

"This is england" is also a good movie which deals with the issue of racism in england during 1980's  another movie is "somers town"..they are both made in england


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2009)

*101 Reykjavík 7/10*

T, he looks like u, only u lack specs.

Abe, yeh kaya movie hai? !!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *101 Reykjavík 7/10*
> 
> T, he looks like u, only u lack specs.
> 
> Abe, yeh kaya movie hai? !!!!



Nothing kind of nothing !

If you liked OST then PM me.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @SAM, hey, how about d movies I mentioned in my earlier post.
> Have u seen them?



Whch one dude, cant recall, I must have missed the post lay them for me again......


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 28, 2009)

Any movies like Crank or Crank 2... I mean movies with non-stop action... It's ok if the story is sh1t.. I just need some adrenaline pumping action!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

deathrace 2000


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Any movies like Crank or Crank 2... I mean movies with non-stop action... It's ok if the story is sh1t.. I just need some adrenaline pumping action!


I know one movie like that.
"Running Scared", if u've not yet seen.Try dat.
B/W, u r not regular now-a-days. Hows ur study going? Guitar class kaisa chal raha hai?
U were supposed to post dat vdo link of ur performance in ur school, uska kaya hua?


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 28, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Any movies like Crank or Crank 2... I mean movies with non-stop action... It's ok if the story is sh1t.. I just need some adrenaline pumping action!



Shoot Em Up . . . Good action stuff


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

Can anybody suggest sum gud thriller/suspense movies?


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 28, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I know one movie like that.
> "Running Scared", if u've not yet seen.Try dat.
> B/W, u r not regular now-a-days. Hows ur study going? Guitar class kaisa chal raha hai?
> U were supposed to post dat vdo link of ur performance in ur school, uska kaya hua?



Thanks for the recco... well, studies are great as usual and guitar classes going well! I will post the video soon... I am not being active on the forum bcoz Digit forum has gone to the dogs. I dont know how navigate through various sections (Chit-Chat, Fight Club,etc) bcoz the drop down menu is removed from the User CP. The forum is slower than a snail and various problems occur while posting... I always get an error while posting my reply for the first... I always have to click the Submit Reply button a couple o' times... and overall, its detoriated too much.

Anyways, watched 'Impact'... will give it 8/10 .. its a two part mini series and worth a watch.

Going for a re-run of 'The Dark Knight'


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> Shoot Em Up . . . Good action stuff




eeep shoot em up was an absolute over the top, nonsensical, cheezy action flick. In that sence wanted was still better.....


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2009)

*Fast and Furious 4* - 6.5/10


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2009)

*Fast and Furious 4* - 6.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone watched *No country for old men *?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Has anyone watched *No country for old men *?


Try reading from here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=756962


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Has anyone watched *No country for old men *?


yeah..i liked it..i disagree with some earlier posts about the movie


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanx...should have searched.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2009)

No Country for Old men.... slow..... boaring!!!!! man I could hardly believe what I was reading but then not all fall in the catagory of serious cinema.......if you wanna read my thought following was what i posted way back on june 08.....I dug the commenst just to show how much I appriciate the movie...

start from here.....post 2608

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84916&highlight=no+country+for+old+men&page=87


and read the complete next page 88 which is full of discussion on this movie.....from post 2613 to 2617


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Star Wars-Episode IV-A New Hope[1977]
21
leon
gangs of new york
Dracula
lion of the desert
Almost Famous


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

^^+1

If No Country For Old Men was slow or boring then 2001:A Space Odyssey must be playing in reverse order!!It's a good movie , none the less!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Star Wars-Episode IV-A New Hope[1977]
21
leon
gangs of new york
Dracula
lion of the desert
Almost Famous
Meet BIll
oh how can i forget THE USUAL SUSPECTS
NASA CONSPIRACY


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 29, 2009)

Fight Club (the 1999 Hollywood movie) - 9/10... awesome movie!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ every time you watch fight club...u will find something new..every time..thats a guarantee


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

^^I can vouch for that!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ^^ every time you watch fight club...u will find something new..every time..thats a guarantee



Maybe u r not watching it properly.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Maybe u r not watching it properly.


you cant watch it properly...when u watch it,it makes u insane for some time!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> NASA CONSPIRACY


Link plz.


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> you cant watch it properly...when u watch it,it makes u insane for some time!!



I can vouch for that too!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Link plz.


its actually a tv episode put together...on the apollo11 landing on the moon issue..its made me think twice before telling someone that armstrong was the first person to land on moon.....the Fox TV network aired a program called  "Conspiracy Theory: Did We Land on the Moon?'', 

@eggman..no wonder we are becoming best mates!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> @eggman..no wonder we are becoming best mates!!!!



^ I can vouch for that,. ROFL!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 30, 2009)

The Wrestler - 8/10 ..great flick! The soundtrack is awesome man! It even has Sweet Child O' Mine .

"And that Cobain pussy had to come around and ruin it all"  lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 30, 2009)

Kill Bill Vol.1 - 9/10

Awesome movie.. its worth watching for Uma Thurman alone . Will get Vol.2 soon... cant wait to see it.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys, a very important suggestion/advice. Pls don't create new posts for suggesting movies. Use the edit button and just add your favourite movie to your first post in this thread. That way we can see all the recommended movies by a particular member and there won't be any duplicate suggestions. Create a new post only if u want to make a comment abt a suggested movie and also give a reference or link to that post with the post number.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

^ i have a more important suggestion to you :


please use normal font size instead of those irritating bold ones.


----------



## eggman (Apr 30, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Guys, a very important suggestion/advice. Pls don't create new posts for suggesting movies. Use the edit button and just add your favourite movie to your first post in this thread. That way we can see all the recommended movies by a particular member and there won't be any duplicate suggestions. Create a new post only if u want to make a comment abt a suggested movie and also give a reference or link to that post with the post number.



Too late now buddy!!! Plus how will we have arguments if we post all our suggestions in one post?


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 30, 2009)

eggman said:


> Too late now buddy!!! Plus how will we have arguments if we post all our suggestions in one post?



For arguments u can open new posts. But for movie suggestions try to post them all together. We can all start again with our list of movies taking care not to mention movies already mentioned before.


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

has anyone watched "outbreak"?? just watched its trailer on WB channel..morgan freeman is in the movie thats y i'm asking


if u r searching a movie in imdb, always look for goofs...its really fun


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2009)

Guys, is XMen Origins : Wolverine showing in any theaters at all? I can't find it anywhere in my area.


----------



## tkin (May 1, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> has anyone watched "outbreak"?? just watched its trailer on WB channel..morgan freeman is in the movie thats y i'm asking
> 
> 
> if u r searching a movie in imdb, always look for goofs...its really fun


Yeah, I've seen it, its OK-ish.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2009)

The Spirit - 6/10. An extremely average movie based on it's comic book adaptation from Frank Miller.


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

evan almighty 5.8/10


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2009)

Watched Homeward Bound. Great movie especially for pet lovers.
8/10.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2009)

Secondhand Lions - 7/10. A really nice movie.


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2009)

*Philadelphia * - 8.5/10 : Very sad but brilliantly made flick!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2009)

mystic India -10/10


----------



## Psychosocial (May 2, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs - 9/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2009)

*Equilibrium*-9/10


----------



## ajayritik (May 2, 2009)

Please suggest some movies which are like really not to miss type.


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 2, 2009)

one flew over the cuckoo's nest - 9/10


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

letters from iwo jima(Japanese)  10/10,one the best movies i've watched,frankly.


----------



## Desperado (May 3, 2009)

*JCVD*

8.5/10


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2009)

*Dark City*, Directed by Alex Proyas (iRobot fame) i smy one of the most dark movies seen, screenplay concept is quite unique. Wont give up more but I would say its very much similar to Matrix.......a good watch.....7/10


----------



## george101 (May 3, 2009)

fast & furious 8/10

superb action film with good storyline


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2009)

How is the movie Underworld Rise of the Lycans? Does it have good special effects?


----------



## shantanu (May 3, 2009)

^ it is a nice movie.. how about crank ?


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 3, 2009)

contact(1997) good movie to watch.


----------



## girish.g (May 3, 2009)

punisher:War zone 10/10 awesome movie


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> How is the movie Underworld Rise of the Lycans? Does it have good special effects?


It's a prequel to the Underworld series & doesn't include Kate Beckinsale. If you haven't watched the previous parts then you could start off with this. If I had to rate it, then it would be the best among the entire series. It actually shows the roots of how the war between Vampires & Lycans actually sparked off.


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's a prequel to the Underworld series & doesn't include Kate Beckinsale. If you haven't watched the previous parts then you could start off with this. If I had to rate it, then it would be the best among the entire series. It actually shows the roots of how the war between Vampires & Lycans actually sparked off.


Thanks for the info. Can you give little bit of more info like a synopsis. Would this fall under Action or Thriller Genre? How about the special effects in it? Any objectionable scenes as such which are not recommended for family viewing.


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2009)

Action.
Quite good special effects.
First part is clean.
2nd part is not so clean.

But, I didn't find the story too attractive.

U make movie with Werewolves. You make movies with vampires. Then you start to think, now what?? Then u came up with the idea, how about put a fight between both of them.
Same concept is adapted by Alien vs. Predator series.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for the info. Can you give little bit of more info like a synopsis. Would this fall under Action or Thriller Genre? How about the special effects in it? Any objectionable scenes as such which are not recommended for family viewing.


If I'd begin to give a synopsis, it would reveal pretty much the entire plot of the movie. The movie centre's around Lucian, one of the very first breed of the Lycans (a human who could transform into werewolf at will & retain his original human form back), is used by Viktor (the ruthless Vampire leader), to kill others of his kind who revolted against the vampires. Lucian is pretty much a slave to Viktor. Viktor wants other Lycans to be his slaves as well & protect the Vampires during day time. During all this drama, Viktor's daughter Sonja apparently falls in love with Lucian. Dad finds out later on, kills his own daughter...yada yada yada. Then comes the point of Lucian's wrath, freeing his fellow Lycans from Viktor's slavery & revolting against him, thus claiming their freedom. 

So it's pretty much a mix of everything. Action, fantasy, romance, horror etc. The only objectionable scene I can recollect, is a rather small make out session between Lucian & Sonja. Nothing very hardcore but nothing to watch with family either. You can skip it as it's very brief. That's about it.


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2009)

*Awarapan 7/10*

One and only Imraan Hasmi movie I liked. I don't know why but I liked this movie. O.K, let me search the reason. Kuch to hai... 

*The Wicker Man(2006) 7/10*

This version is rated very low in IMDB (3.5) but I ended up watching 2006 version only. And I liked it.
Let me check out the original one (1973)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Awarapan 7/10*
> 
> One and only Imraan Hasmi movie I liked. I don't know why but I liked this movie. O.K, let me search the reason. Kuch to hai...


The reason being this was his only no non-sense role unlike his previous garbage. Not to mention the songs were fantastic. Story was decent enough but well acted. He ought to take up more serious roles & focus on his career a bit seriously. After this movie, I thought he had some potential. The role of a Hitman is always challenging to play. This is where John Abraham excelled in Karam & Emraan played it elegantly in Aawarapan.


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2009)

+1 to letters from Iwo Jima, The Wicker Man, and Dark City. 
Those who liked the Matrix should watch Dark City. Some of the sets are the same. The climax was a little over the top, but I wouldn't call it too dark. 
Strange Days... great watch. Good for techies.


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The reason being this was his only no non-sense role unlike his previous garbage. Not to mention the songs were fantastic. Story was decent enough but well acted. He ought to take up more serious roles & focus on his career a bit seriously. After this movie, I thought he had some potential. The role of a Hitman is always challenging to play. This is where John Abraham excelled in Karam & Emraan played it elegantly in Aawarapan.


Agreed. This is only movie in his career which proves he can act.
Story has nothing new but the treatment and crisp editing gave it a pleasant watch.

My friends recommended me it a long ago, but I didn't only because it had Imraan Hasmi.


----------



## dd_wingrider (May 5, 2009)

Valkyrie - One Awesome Movie 10/10


----------



## zyberboy (May 5, 2009)

Stir of Echoes 6/10
Jacob's Ladder 7/10





shantanu said:


> ^ it is a nice movie.. how about crank ?


one of the worst movies ever created in hollywood


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Agreed. This is only movie in his career which proves he can act.
> Story has nothing new but the treatment and crisp editing gave it a pleasant watch.
> 
> My friends recommended me it a long ago, but I didn't only because it had Imraan Hasmi.


Unfortunately that movie didn't work and Emraan Hashmi is back to his garbage stuff. Atleast in some movies. Too be honest I thought this movie would be more successful than the other releases Apne and Aap Ka Surror. Considering Awarapan had good music as well. I guess audience don't want to see him in those kind of roles.


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 5, 2009)

Has any1 seen singin' in the rain?


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I guess audience don't want to see him in those kind of roles.


U can't blame audience for that.
He had done so many sh1t movies that people has stopped watching his movies (ok, not all but at least me). And if there are people who just took oath like me that "won't c any movie having Imran Hasmi", to ho gaya. 
Like him I used to hate Kareena Kapoor and Amisha Patel movies.

I just stopped watching, reading reviews of their movies.
In that way I was going to miss "Jab we met", and now its my favorite.

So, its not US, its them who made us not watching their movies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Unfortunately that movie didn't work and Emraan Hashmi is back to his garbage stuff. Atleast in some movies. Too be honest I thought this movie would be more successful than the other releases Apne and Aap Ka Surror. Considering Awarapan had good music as well. I guess audience don't want to see him in those kind of roles.


His _serial kisser_ reputation precedes him. So no matter what movie he does, majority of the audience expects him to get it on with the actress. It's like a _niche_ that he has carved for himself. Awarapan was a good break for Emraan from his stereotypical image. 

Back to topic:
XIII - The conspiracy - 7/10. Not exactly a movie but a decent enough TV mini-series.


----------



## ajaybc (May 5, 2009)

Watched 2 superb Movies today.

Run Lola Run-9.5/10
11:14 -8.5/10


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 5, 2009)

The Uninvited-9.5/10 
Nice thriller movie, I didn't expect the end to be like this though...


----------



## sam9s (May 6, 2009)

Just finished watching *Hard Candy*......Just one suggestion .....GO GET AND WATCH IT......people who are regular here must know me that I love movies that are thoroghly thought provoking.......*Hard Candy* is my one of the best if not THE BEST psychological thrillers I have seen in my entire collection...........infact I would put this movie right in top three.......to discribe in one sentence its about a 14 year girl meeting a 32-year old photographer on the Internet, Suspecting that he is a pedophile.........hardly any movie comes close when it comes to how the plot develops your interest, suspense and complication as the movie progresses...............almost the entire plot is between two characters but believe me 20 min in to the movie and you wont even want a pee break....performances are TOP NOTCH .....and best part is LOT of background plot is left on the viewer to figure out while watching the movie..............very intellegent, truly thought provoking and debatable plot..............just when I think I am running out of AWSOME stuff I find movies like these.............T, Allwy, eggman, rhitwick...just grab this stuff and watch (ofcourse if you havent already seen it)..............8.5/10 (rarely I give an 8.5 to a movie)

BTW also watch *Salvador* One of the best Oliver Stone movie...7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

^Seen this movie long back. Hardly remember anything about it now though. It was interesting enough that I can guarantee. Need to jog my memory again I guess.

Anyway saw Big Bad Wolf. A cheesy B-grade werewolf movie. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2009)

^^Hard Candy = Recipe to make balls juice 

Decent movie IMO.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2009)

Did anyone here watch the movie Hotel for dogs?


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> U can't blame audience for that.
> He had done so many sh1t movies that people has stopped watching his movies (ok, not all but at least me). And if there are people who just took oath like me that "won't c any movie having Imran Hasmi", to ho gaya.
> Like him* I used to hate* Kareena Kapoor and *Amisha Patel movies*.
> 
> ...


The lesser we see of Amisha Patel the better it is. She is so awful in some of the movies. Since her movies were not successful she went against her image and started exposing. Even that didn't work out. The best thing would be to watch Amisha Patel's crying scene. I remember some people in theatre started laughing after seeing the scene. She is too good in that scene.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

Let's face the facts, Amisha Patel can't act. Her track record pretty much proves everything. But she is drop dead gorgeous and hence _exposing_, is perhaps, her only real asset.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Let's face the facts, Amisha Patel can't act. Her track record pretty much proves everything. *But she is drop dead gorgeous* and hence _exposing_, is perhaps, her only real asset.


Most of the people I know agree to the point you mentioned which I have bolded.
She was one of the few actresses to have an enviable record of two of the most successful movies very early in her career. However later she evaporated into oblivion.


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Most of the people I know agree to the point you mentioned which I have bolded.
> She was one of the few actresses to have an enviable record of two of the most successful movies very early in her career. However later she evaporated into oblivion.


If I'm not wrong those two were "Kaho naa..." and "Gadar"

Just tell me what was her contribution in these two rather looking beautiful and dumb.

She sux, and she sux big time...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Most of the people I know agree to the point you mentioned which I have bolded.
> She was one of the few actresses to have an enviable record of two of the most successful movies very early in her career. However later she evaporated into oblivion.


She was lucky. PERIOD. Kaho Naa....Pyaar Hai was a "Hrithik" film. Everything in the film was centred around him. That is what catapulted him to super stardom. None of them even gave a rat's ass about Amisha's presence in the movie. Gadar's popularity was mostly around it's theme, presentation & Sunny Deol's overtly exuberant role. Post that, every film she has ever done has tanked so badly that it ain't even worth mentioning.


----------



## eggman (May 7, 2009)

*BEING JOHN MALKOVICH * - : One of the most strange and crazy film I've seen. It's one the WTF kind of flick!! Must see!!! Crazy things going on!!Comes from the screenplay writer of Eternal Sunshine Of A Spotless Mind and has got the same crazy feeling to it!!


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

Howls Moving Castle (Miyazaki's anime never gets boring, but a fairy tale cliche too)
My Neighbor Totoro (thanks to smit for recommending)
The Blues Brothers (This one is awesome)
Underworld: Rise of Lycans (Good one, tells the history well but I got bored)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2009)

Bourne Trilogy. F*ckin' awesome. Especially Bourne Ultimatum. It was completely action packed. I regret deleting the HD version my dropped by earlier. 

Farmhouse - 6/10. OK'ish thriller/horror.


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2009)

I cant believe you people gave such a luckwarm response for Hard Candy........Allwy "u dont remember".... ichi....."decent movie IMO" I cant believe this.....eggman, ritwick did not bother to reply......... instead Amisha Patel is been discuess with interest...............this thread is loosing quality value.....is it??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

The thread isn't loosing quality. I saw Hard Candy in 2007. So I just have a faint memory of it. It's not an extremely memorable movie _per se_, else I would have raved about it for sure. More like a one time watch & good for entertainment. Hence my comment stands it's ground.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2009)

sam9s said:


> I cant believe you people gave such a luckwarm response for Hard Candy........Allwy "u dont remember".... ichi....."decent movie IMO" I cant believe this.....eggman, ritwick did not bother to reply......... instead Amisha Patel is been discuess with interest...............this thread is loosing quality value.....is it??


Nahiiiiiiiii..........yeh anyay hai.....

Dost, time nahi mil raha hai.......I reach home from office at 9pm everyday....uske bad dimag kam karna bandh kar deta hai...

And, I just don't want to miss the charm of these movies due to my absent mind...

I hope, u r getting me...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> She was lucky. PERIOD. Kaho Naa....Pyaar Hai was a "Hrithik" film. Everything in the film was centred around him. That is what catapulted him to super stardom. None of them even gave a rat's ass about Amisha's presence in the movie. Gadar's popularity was mostly around it's theme, presentation & Sunny Deol's overtly exuberant role. Post that, e*very film she has ever done has tanked so badly that it ain't even worth mentioning.*



Even Bhool Bhoolaiya


----------



## esumitkumar (May 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Nahiiiiiiiii..........yeh anyay hai.....
> 
> Dost, time nahi mil raha hai.......I reach home from office at 9pm everyday....uske bad dimag kam karna bandh kar deta hai...
> 
> ...


 
hahaha..iski bhi IT ne maar lee..same case wid me ...to all future youngsters ..stay away frm chutzpah IT world


----------



## abyss88 (May 8, 2009)

Stalingrad..watch with subs(i love to watch ww2 movies)


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2009)

Did anybody watch any latest movies released recently either on a DVD or in a theater?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

The last I saw in a cinema was Fast & Furious. Wanted to see The Watchmen as well, but couldn't get time later on. Now only if they release X-Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2009)

sam9s said:


> .... ichi....."decent movie IMO" I cant believe this.....


It was indeed a decent movie. I liked it. Some people may find it difficult to watch, especially men. Not recommended for casual movie watchers.

It was a great character study.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2009)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl - 9/10.


----------



## Pathik (May 8, 2009)

*The Echelon Conspiracy* - 7.5/10

_a.k.a Eagle Eye 2_

Maybe I am a bit generous as this is my first movie in 4-5 days.


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The thread isn't loosing quality. I saw Hard Candy in 2007. So I just have a faint memory of it. It's not an extremely memorable movie _per se_, else I would have raved about it for sure. More like a one time watch & good for entertainment. Hence my comment stands it's ground.



well even then I must say it IS a memorable movie AFA psychological thrillers are concerned. Ok Which is your best psychological thriller which you remember quite well......


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Nahiiiiiiiii..........yeh anyay hai.....
> 
> Dost, time nahi mil raha hai.......I reach home from office at 9pm everyday....uske bad dimag kam karna bandh kar deta hai...
> 
> ...



I understand that bro, you knowwhat time I return almost always 2,3 in the morning...  sometimes even late.......so chill ....if you get time try this movie if you ask me it was too good a movie to be underated like this....


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> Stalingrad..watch with subs(i love to watch ww2 movies)



This seems to be a good one...for me...added to the list....

PS:::What happened to the Auto merge option.....why am I getting 3 seperate posts


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2009)

sam9s said:


> well even then I must say it IS a memorable movie AFA psychological thrillers are concerned. Ok Which is your best psychological thriller which you remember quite well......


The first thing popping into my mind is Primal Fear. Identity is yet another one. Prestige, if that resides in the "psychological" thriller genre.


----------



## ajaybc (May 9, 2009)

Good Will Hunting- 9.5/10 Brilliant movie.Robin WIlliams and Matt Demon at their best.And I didn't know Matt Demon could write.


----------



## Pathik (May 9, 2009)

*Push* - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2009)

*Hard Candy 8/10*

//Isn't she the gal from Juno?

I would love to see at least 5 mins of backgrounfd on her character. The guys life history is opened up like anything but not a clue on d girls.

The movie is highly paced but starts slow and bit shaky. U know I didn't even looked out to IMDB b4 watching it. But, initial 10 minitues told me that something is fishy but the guy could not get it. May be he was blind by his thirst, but is it? If u get ur precious thing without any trouble, u should always suspect trouble...

After that the movie gets its speed and never gives a moment to complain.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Hard Candy 8/10*
> 
> //Isn't she the gal from Juno?


Ellen Page? Yep that's her alright.


----------



## a_medico (May 9, 2009)

Me too watched *Hard Candy* long back. All I remember is, I liked Ellen Page, found a movie little unrealistic(can't remember why), but totally enjoyed it. I felt like I was being castrated! Quite creepy.

*2 days in Paris* - _Julie Delpy_ stars again in *Before Sunset* clone with few more characters. Good attempt but still far behind *Before Sunset*.

*Synecdoche, New York*- One more WTbrainFcuk movie. I didn't bother to imdb for details. Watched it just for Philip Seymour Hoffman.

*Science Of Sleep*  - One more BrainFcuk movie I can easily recommend this one. Extremely complicated movie but quite enjoyable!


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2009)

Watched Marley and Me today. 6/10
The only highpoint of the movie was the climax. There wasn't too much of dog in the movie.


----------



## sam9s (May 10, 2009)

*Strange Days*...... Not Bad....6.5/10 for me thugh


----------



## hahahari (May 10, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Marley and Me today. 6/10
> The only highpoint of the movie was the climax. There wasn't too much of dog in the movie.



I saw that movie too, would rate it 8/10 ... really nice movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2009)

Pirate of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest - 8/10. Didn't enjoy it as much as the first one but good enough.


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendation for movies in which animals are there or they play an important part?


----------



## y2j826 (May 10, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation for movies in which animals are there or they play an important part?



George of the Jungle . . .


----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2009)

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead * 8/10*

Dead Man *9/10*

*Let the Right One In* *9/10*


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2009)

*Enchanted*: 9/10 Nice Cute Disney movie.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation for movies in which animals are there or they play an important part?


The Animal
Congo
etc...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation for movies in which animals are there or they play an important part?


See Spot Run
Stuart Little
Stuart Little 2
Snow Dogs
101 Dalmatians
102 Dalmatians
Free Willy (not exactly an animal but still a good watch)
Mouse Hunt
K-9
Kangaroo Jack
Air Buddies
Cats & Dogs
Mighty Joe Young
Dunston Checks In
Dr. Dolittle 1 & 2
Garfield
ED
MXP: Most Xtreme Primate  
MVP2: Most Vertical Primate  
Spymate
Babe: Pig in the City
Marley & Me

That's all I can recollect.


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> George of the Jungle . . .


I Watched that already! Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 10, 2009)

suggest me movies like american pie. i have seen american pie 6 parts, dirty deeds, roadtrip, eurotrip.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 10, 2009)

*Twilight *  (9/10)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 10, 2009)

^watch bachelor party 1 & 2.


----------



## Pathik (May 10, 2009)

*My Bloody Valentine* - 6/10


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2009)

*8 x 10 Tasveer* - Wasn't bad as it was projected. Logics aside, good plot and twist at the end. Check out some fast paced songs too(start and end credits).


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2009)

*The Edge of Heaven *- Foreign language film lovers - one more recommendation. Slow paced but good script. But a little high rating on imdb than what it deserves.


----------



## sam9s (May 10, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> suggest me movies like american pie. i have seen american pie 6 parts, dirty deeds, roadtrip, eurotrip.



Not another teem movie, Girls Just Want to Have Fun ....try couchtrip as well.


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> suggest me movies like american pie. i have seen american pie 6 parts, dirty deeds, roadtrip, eurotrip.



You can also try Kevin Smith movies like Clerks 1,Mallrats,Chasing Amy,Dogma,Jay and Silent Bob Strikes back and Clerks 2.

Not exactly the same as AP series but they too contain lots of gay,fart,d1ck kind of jokes.When you see try to see them in the order I have mentioned.Because they are all interconnected.Kind of like sequels.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> suggest me movies like american pie. i have seen american pie 6 parts, dirty deeds, roadtrip, eurotrip.



Dasepo Naughty Girls (a musical piece of comedy with a mix of everything you want)
Sex is Zero (this one is more closer to American Pie but better than it IMO)
Sex and Zen (this one is explicit but the most funny comedy in the genre I have ever seen, hot chicks too )


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation for movies in which animals are there or they play an important part?



Lump of Sugar


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2009)

*Volver 7.5/10*

A mother's day movie


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2009)

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End - 9/10. This was by far the best in the whole series. So that wraps up the Pirates trilogy & the Bourne trilogy as well. Wonder which I should pick next?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End - 9/10. This was by far the best in the whole series. So that wraps up the Pirates trilogy & the Bourne trilogy as well. Wonder which I should pick next?



Tell about Final Destination series.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2009)

Completed that long back. Off to watch Goodwill Hunting for now.


----------



## Pathik (May 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End - 9/10. This was by far the best in the whole series. So that wraps up the Pirates trilogy & the Bourne trilogy as well. Wonder which I should pick next?



IMO POTC1 > POTC2 > POTC3. 

BTW, try the SAW, LOTR, Spiderman or Godfather series.


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2009)

Pathik said:


> IMO POTC1 > POTC2 > POTC3.



+1
POTC1 is the best.


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Wonder which I should pick next?


 
Austin Powers trilogy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2009)

Pathik said:


> IMO POTC1 > POTC2 > POTC3.
> 
> BTW, try the SAW, LOTR, Spiderman or Godfather series.


For me it's POTC 3> POTC 1 > POTC 2.

Saw series = done
Spiderman series = done long back (have it in HD as well)
Godfather = may watch it later on
Austin Powers trilogy = done (Groovy baby!)


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2009)

*A beautiful mind 9/10*

How could I not watch this movie all these years...!!!
Awesome!!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 10, 2009)

the bucket list! !8.5/10


----------



## Desperado (May 11, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *The Edge of Heaven *- Foreign language film lovers - one more recommendation. Slow paced but good script. But a little high rating on imdb than what it deserves.



Says who? It DOES deserve high ratings. Its a damn good movie and what i call a complete movie which completes the full circle of life in the end. Very few movies are made like* The Edge Of Heaven.*

I highly recommend you *Gegen Die Wand* (Head On) by the same director Fatih AKin and then let me know if it doesnt make you feel a thing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2009)

Good Will Hunting - 10/10. Fantastic movie. Loved every bit of it. Outstanding performance by both, Robin Williams & Matt Damon. I'm particularly impressed with Matt Damon's acting. Watching Bourne series & this movie, really gave me a broader perspective of his acting abilities. A gem of a movie. Don't miss it under any circumstances.


----------



## ajaybc (May 11, 2009)

Gran Torino: 9/10 
My first Clint Eastwood movie.He rocks.The rest of the cast is inexperienced and their acting sucks and hence 9/10.


----------



## Pathik (May 11, 2009)

*The Truman Show* - 9/10

One of the best movies of Jim Carrey.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 11, 2009)

Some foreign languages movies which i think must to watch because all of these movies contains great story lines.
13Zmaeti, Machuca (Spanish), The Hero (Mandarin), Your name is Justine (Polish), A taleof two sisters (English), Babel (English), Buenos Aires1977 (Spanish), 3-Iron (Korean),
A short story about love.


----------



## sam9s (May 11, 2009)

*Flash Point* Another explosive movie from the same team Wilson Yip and Donnie Yen after SPL Kill Zone, but better and long finnalay figh, HK action movies are far better in terms of fast and bone crunching action and Flash point does not dissappoint......Plot is fairly simple but the last 20-30 minutes or so we see some blazing martial art action material..........6.8/10 for me......I am looking forward for another movie called Yip man from the same team released in 2008.....


----------



## melody~ (May 11, 2009)

any movies related to sports?? like coach carter .... really liked it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption - 9/10. No doubt it's the No.1 movie on IMDB. An extremely well crafted movie. Morgan freeman is an extremely gifted actor. A superb performance from him in this movie.


----------



## Pathik (May 11, 2009)

*The Ruins* - 7.5/10


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 11, 2009)

melody~ said:


> any movies related to sports?? like coach carter .... really liked it



Try Million Dollar Baby, Bend it like Beckham. Worth watching.


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The Shawshank Redemption - 9/10. No doubt it's the No.1 movie on IMDB. An extremely well crafted movie. Morgan freeman is an extremely gifted actor. A superb performance from him in this movie.



Now you have seen this NOW!!! after 190 pages and 5806 posts of movie discuession....... I hope you have sen Matrix Trilogy......BTW Shawshank Redemption is the only movie I gave 10/10.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2009)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Now you have seen this NOW!!! after 190 pages and 5806 posts of movie discuession....... I hope you have sen Matrix Trilogy......BTW Shawshank Redemption is the only movie I gave 10/10.


Of course I have seen the Matrix trilogy. 

I always want to watch Shawshank but kept pushing it for later on. Since yesterday afternoon was very lazy, as usual, I popped it in. I was immensely surprised that it lived up to the hype. 

You really rate movies that critically? I can't remember how many movies I have rated a 10/10. I get so impressed that I vote it a full 10/10. If a slightest of doubt remains, then it drops to 9 or 8.


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2009)

*Knowing* - 7/10. IT could have been better if they hadn't screwed the ending by the adam+eve+garden_of_eden thingy.


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2009)

*Knowing* - 7/10. IT could have been better if they hadn't screwed the ending by the adam+eve+garden_of_eden thingy.


----------



## gurujee (May 12, 2009)

any suggestions for mystery+adventure, treasure hunting , movies like indiana jones, national treasure ?

and fantasies like h.potter/stardust etc..


----------



## iPiyush (May 12, 2009)

Two Guys (Korean Movie) Great Comedy
Rang De Basanti
Taare Zameen Par
Die Hard (series)
The Dark Knight
Star Wars (series)
Harry Potter (series)
Spiderman (series)

and many more which I can't remember


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2009)

gurujee said:


> any suggestions for mystery+adventure, treasure hunting , movies like indiana jones, national treasure ?



The good, The Bad and The Ugly
The good, The Bad and The Weird


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2009)

*He was a quiet man* - 8.5/10


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

11:14 watching right now...... kinda like vantage point


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

^^OMG this movie is f'in hilarious


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2009)

^It is indeed. The end was the best part when everything was finally put together. It was a very entertaining movie. 

8MM - 7/10.


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> 8MM - 7/10.


A bit disturbing movie.
But pace is very slow. 
Good movie.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein
Vanishing Point


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2009)

1408 - 7/10. Was expecting more out of this movie.
An American Haunting - 8/10.


----------



## zyberboy (May 13, 2009)

The Man from Earth  9/10    one of the best sci-fi story ever told, no big sets or special effects, i think no other movie can beat this films budget,its completely shot inside a single room!!(only 2 or 3 shots outside)

The Skeleton Key 8/10  superb!


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Of course I have seen the Matrix trilogy.
> 
> I always want to watch Shawshank but kept pushing it for later on. Since yesterday afternoon was very lazy, as usual, I popped it in. I was immensely surprised that it lived up to the hype.
> 
> You really rate movies that critically? I can't remember how many movies I have rated a 10/10. I get so impressed that I vote it a full 10/10. If a slightest of doubt remains, then it drops to 9 or 8.



Yep I do rate movies very critically and review them critically as well ......though I have crossed more that 1000 movies in total I can still count on fingers the one I have rated above 8  most of the time its between 6 and 8 (leaving absolute junks)


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2009)

*The Oxford Murders* - 7/10

_Leonor Watling - 9/10_


----------



## ajaybc (May 13, 2009)

The Reader : 8.5/10
Nice but boring for me.First half an hour is some what like a porno.
*100% male nudity* and *75% female nudity*
Would have rated it 10/10 if it was the otherway around


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2009)

^ ROFL!

Good Luck Chuck - 6/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan - 10/10. Watching it for the umpteenth time now & it's the best dam WWII movie out there.


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2009)

*The Bucket List* - 8.5/10

I gotta make me one of those.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2009)

The Butterfly Effect - 7/10. Intriguing concept.


----------



## Pathik (May 13, 2009)

^^ Seen the normal one or the Director's cut?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 14, 2009)

Pathik said:


> ^^ Seen the normal one or the Director's cut?


Normal one, I reckon. The director's cut has an alternate ending, correct?

Back on topic:
City of Angels - 7/10
The Talented Mr.Ripley - 6/10
Vantage Point - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2009)

Pathik said:


> _Leonor Watling - 9/10_


hey,u...this is not a movie...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/24.png


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> hey,u...this is not a movie...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/24.png


arey baba........its a spanish chic, whom he digs, she stars in the above movie.


aslo saw the bucket list. must say, one of the better movies i have seen in recent times.
7.5/10


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

ichi said:


> Vanishing Point


*www.imdb.com/title/tt0067927/
u talking abt this one??


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

shoot' em up 8/10
how could i have not seen this movie till now??


----------



## confused (May 14, 2009)

also paul giamatti's acting was hilarious. last i saw him was in the illusionist. gotta watch more movies of his.


----------



## ajaybc (May 15, 2009)

*Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels* (1998 ) 10/10

The best action comedy movie I have ever seen.Extremely hilarious.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2009)

confused said:


> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0067927/
> u talking abt this one??



Yep.

This video summaries it well with scenes from the movie, if you dont want to spoil the movie then do not watch it. 

*Audioslave - Show Me How To Live*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfMtivHV47A


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Saving Private Ryan - 10/10. Watching it for the umpteenth time now & it's the best dam WWII movie out there.


+10 for that.....

i was watching another ww2 movie yesterday.."flags of our fathers" directed by clint eastwood. actually it shows the american perspective of the battle of iwo jima...its not as good as "the letters from iwo jima", which shows the japanese perspective of the battle,also directed by clint eastwood...but if there are any ww2 movie fans like me, they should watch it...(i"ll watch any ww2 movie anyways)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2009)

An American Werewolf in Paris - 8/10. Man I loved this movie. It was hilarious. So cheesy, yet so enjoyable. Infact I loved it far more than it's predecessor (An American Werewolf in London).


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2009)

Blow - 8.5/10


----------



## rajhot (May 15, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> i think no other movie can beat this films budget,its completely shot inside a single room!!(only 2 or 3 shots outside)




12 Angry Men 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0050083/


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> An American Werewolf in Paris - 8/10. Man I loved this movie. It was hilarious. So cheesy, yet so enjoyable. Infact I loved it far more than it's predecessor (An American Werewolf in London).


In genre do these movies fall.
Names r not attractive, something like B-Grade movies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2009)

^If you ask me, even I'm confused. The first movie was purely horror/thriller genre based. I thought this sequel would be pretty much the same thing. But I was proven wrong. The script was completely hilarious, atleast most of it. It's not a traditional werewolf movie, but has bits & pieces of everything. The CGI is completely retarded, but the presentation is decent enough. It's extremely cheesy, but you'll enjoy it. 

Back on topic:
Clockstoppers - 6/10. Kiddy movie. 
Metro - 8/10. Eddie Murphy never fails, I repeat, never fails.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^If you ask me, even I'm confused. The first movie was purely horror/thriller genre based. I thought this sequel would be pretty much the same thing. But I was proven wrong. The script was completely hilarious, atleast most of it. It's not a traditional werewolf movie, but has bits & pieces of everything. The CGI is completely retarded, but the presentation is decent enough. It's extremely cheesy, but you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Back on topic:
> Clockstoppers - 6/10. Kiddy movie.
> Metro - 8/10. Eddie Murphy never fails, I repeat, never fails.


Do those movies have werewolves?

And, recommend some Eddy Murphy movies...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2009)

^Of course they have werewolves. That's the whole point of the title, isn't it? 

For classic Eddie Murphy movies, I would suggest:
Bowfinger (by far the funniest)
Beverly Hills Cops trilogy (must watch)
The Nutty Professor (I'm sure you have seen this one)
The Golden Child 
Vampire in Brooklyn 
Coming to America
48 Hours
Daddy Day Care (it's a complete kiddy movie but a superb performance by Murphy)


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2009)

*Eden Lake* - 8/10. 
Brilliant Horror.


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2009)

*Eden Lake* - 8/10. 
Brilliant Horror.


----------



## dd_wingrider (May 15, 2009)

*Quarantine* - Amazing Movie, do check it out if you like  horror/specially zombie related movies.

*Dead Snow*(Død snø) - Although the movie language is Norwegian , but still it was one of the excellent zombie movies i came across. Its on the lines of Evil dead - comedy + horror.


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

the matador - 6.5/10
light hearted comedy


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2009)

dd_wingrider said:


> *Quarantine* - Amazing Movie, do check it out if you like  horror/specially zombie related movies.
> 
> *Dead Snow*(Død snø) - Although the movie language is Norwegian , but still it was one of the excellent zombie movies i came across. Its on the lines of Evil dead - comedy + horror.



[REC] is better than Quarantine, its the original version.

Outpost is similar to Dead Snow but without any humor, indeed a good movie with gritty feel.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Of course they have werewolves. That's the whole point of the title, isn't it?





> For classic Eddie Murphy movies, I would suggest:
> Bowfinger (by far the funniest)


Have seen, my favorite.


> Beverly Hills Cops trilogy (must watch)


I don't know why, but I didn't quite like this series...


> The Nutty Professor (I'm sure you have seen this one)


Yes


> The Golden Child
> Vampire in Brooklyn


Not seen


> Coming to America


Seen


> 48 Hours
> Daddy Day Care (it's a complete kiddy movie but a superb performance by Murphy)


Not seen...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2009)

Before I throw this movie into the "must not watch movies" thread, I need to know did anyone out here actually like _Ils_ a.k.a Them?  It's so god dam slow that I would love to take a walk in the park, come back & then watch it. I thought it would somewhat be like Eden Lake, which I enjoyed, but unfortunately it was very lousy.


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2009)

^ Will check it out. Even I loved Eden Lake, BTW.


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

Requiem for a dream...for all the fa*s who are high on crack and coke


----------



## eggman (May 15, 2009)

^^Awesome movie!


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2009)

*Cashback 5.8/10*

The movie isn't slow, its frozen...

.8 is given only for last 5 minutes...


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2009)

*30 Days of night*....well with countless number of blood thirsty creature movies being made 30 days of night was not much different, stereo typical sequence flow, however you still enjoiy the movie to an extent. Watch it if you have nothing ese to watch.....6.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2009)

*Luck By Chance 6.5/10*

Lengthy.

The Vikram character in this movie could be shown more selfish, how about a more in-ur-face character. Ke "Ha, main aisa hi hoon, selfish,. Exploit karta hoon logo ko" (well d character is 85% like this). Why not more brutal??

It could have been called a "new" thing in movie history...


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2009)

Hey did any one notice *Star Trek 2009* bags IMDB top 250 #68 position with 40K+ votes.....man I knew there was a movie coming but never expected to be this hit, I immidiately downloaded the trailer and it does looks very promising action sci fi movie. The comments from "adnanz" on IMDB also provides a good insight. I think we are in for a good action sci fi treat. t was relesed on 8th May,  see no promos for it to be in India.... man this would have been a visual treat on Big Screen


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2009)

*The Others* - cool movie, just like The Orphanage


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Hey did any one notice *Star Trek 2009* bags IMDB top 250 #68 position with 40K+ votes.....man I knew there was a movie coming but never expected to be this hit, I immidiately downloaded the trailer and it does looks very promising action sci fi movie. The comments from "adnanz" on IMDB also provides a good insight. I think we are in for a good action sci fi treat. t was relesed on 8th May,  see no promos for it to be in India.... man this would have been a visual treat on Big Screen


It's releasing on 12th of June in India. The amazing thing is the star cast. I literally had to scroll down 3 times to reach the end. It's freakin' huge.


----------



## Pathik (May 16, 2009)

*12 Rounds* - 7/10 . Another Die Hard 3.


----------



## girish.g (May 16, 2009)

valkyrie 10/10 awesome movie. behind enemy lines columbia 8/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2009)

Wrong Turn - 7/10. Not as good as The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## ajaybc (May 16, 2009)

*Beauty and the Beast*

Little predictable but still a superb classic animation movie. 9/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2009)

Street Kings - 7/10. Intense copy action & a good performance by Keanu Reeves.


----------



## a_medico (May 18, 2009)

*The Horsemen *- A serial murder mystery. Murders inspired by some logic in Bible, something like _Se7en_. Was very predictable for me. Not that bad but watch _Se7en_ instead.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2009)

Timber Falls - 7/10.
Event Horizon - 6/10
The Notebook - 8/10
How to Loose Friends & Alienate People - 8/10


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

How to Loose Friends & Alienate People - 6.5
Street Kings - 7


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2009)

*Dead Silence 6.5/10*
Okish horror movie.

*Don Juan DeMarco 7/10*
Good movie.

*Edward Scissorhands 7.5/10*
Gr8 acting by Johnny Depp in a not so great story.


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

Network.        Fantastic & Honest.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 18, 2009)

12 Rounds - 6/10
Nice time pass movie..


----------



## abyss88 (May 18, 2009)

after watching "silence of the lambs"...i came to conclusion that bollywood guys are complete copycats


----------



## abyss88 (May 18, 2009)

i guess most of you would've watched "american beauty".....kevin spacey ROX


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

snatch - 9.9/10


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

a good year - 8/10
comedy/romance/drama/french chateau/marion cotillard FTW


----------



## sam9s (May 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's releasing on 12th of June in India. The amazing thing is the star cast. I literally had to scroll down 3 times to reach the end. It's freakin' huge.



is it?? where did you get that info, IMDB does not give India release date.....anyway if it is....... June is THE month for Action Block Busters.
Terminator Salvations then Transformers II.....and Star Trek as well.......wowowowo


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 19, 2009)

> is it?? where did you get that info, IMDB does not give India release date.....anyway if it is....... June is THE month for Action Block Busters.
> Terminator Salvations then Transformers II.....and Star Trek as well.......wowowowo


That's the new floating around. I'm not concerned much about Star Trek's release, but if Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen & Terminator Salvation release screws up, then "It's clobbering time".

This multiplex strike is really screwing up a lot of good summer releases. I only hope they wake the f*ck up & start releasing the movies.


----------



## niga84 (May 19, 2009)

watch  Perfume The Story of a Murderer  very impressive movie


*www.imdb.com/title/tt0396171/


----------



## niga84 (May 19, 2009)

watch  Perfume The Story of a Murderer  very impressive movie


*www.imdb.com/title/tt0396171/


----------



## abyss88 (May 20, 2009)

THE GOOD THE BAD AND THE UGLY......10/10


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2009)

Me also seen it yest - 

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - 10/10*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2009)

The Tripper - 6/10. Generic slasher.
Changeling - 8/10. Very nice story & well acted by Angelina Jolie. 
Oldboy - 9/10. Now I know why Sanjay Gupta should burn in hell for copying this movie.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Oldboy - 9/10. Now I know why Sanjay Gupta should burn in hell for copying this movie.


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Oldboy - 9/10. Now I know why Sanjay Gupta should burn in hell for copying this movie.



Worse, he should be treated the same way by Chan-wook Park(Oldboy's Director) as Dal-su Oh was treated !! Total revenge!!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 20, 2009)

sanjay gupta should go and fu*k himself till he dies........



btw watched trainspotting....another good movie by danny boyle


----------



## blondie (May 20, 2009)

1. Kaali Raat Garam Haat
2. Bistar Me Twister
3. Teri Maa Mera Baap


----------



## abyss88 (May 20, 2009)

> 1. Kaali Raat Garam Haat
> 2. Bistar Me Twister
> 3. Teri Maa Mera Baap


ghagre mein dhoom dhaam
mummy papa wali
jhumritalaya se aaya tera sainya

in jaise filmein flop hoti rehti hai....
issi liye achhi movies ke naam bataye..ghatiya qism ki "Z" grade ki movies ke nahi


----------



## Rahim (May 21, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> sanjay gupta should go and fu*k himself till he dies........


aisa mat bol be warna bollywoood mein koi nahiin bachega fil banake ke liye, kyunke saare hi "inspired" hote hain


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2009)

Rudy-9/10
Hoosiers-9/10
Friday Night Lights-9/10
Major League-8/10
Miracle-9/10(Chak de was Inspired from this one. lol)


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> aisa mat bol be warna bollywoood mein koi nahiin bachega fil banake ke liye, kyunke saare hi "inspired" hote hain




even the music is "inspired"...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 21, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ghagre mein dhoom dhaam
> mummy papa wali
> jhumritalaya se aaya tera sainya
> 
> ...


LOL.... nice movie name...
They should make titles like "Tu aur main saath main, khatiya hile raat main", "Aadhi raat main kutiya mere saath main", and "Gabbar ki maa sholey dekhe"... they would be blockbuster... !


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2009)

Lost in Translation - 8/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2009)

Darkness Falls - 7/10
Marley & Me - 7/10


----------



## mehra.rakesh (May 21, 2009)

Dudley-DoRight --- A movie for kids below 13 but was Hilarious for the first 45 minutes ,, the villain was simply fabulous .... reminded me of this cartoon character Dastardly with his sidekick mutley !!!!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

school of rock..one of my favourite movies!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2009)

The Woods - 6/10.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2009)

Just remembered two old movies I used to watch over and over again, and never miss a chance at watching them, even half way through. 
Encino man, and Billy Madison.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2009)

I remember both of them. I constantly used to watch Billy Madison earlier, whenever it used to air on HBO. Bridgette Wilson is super hot in that movie.


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

scary movie 4 ...4/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

*Ghost in The shell ?!/10*

I guess I've to watch it again*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/78.png


----------



## sam9s (May 22, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> That's the new floating around. I'm not concerned much about Star Trek's release, but if Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen & Terminator Salvation release screws up, then "It's clobbering time".
> 
> This multiplex strike is really screwing up a lot of good summer releases. I only hope they wake the f*ck up & start releasing the movies.



This multiplex strike is for Indian producers right!.....I dont think Hollywood releases would be affected by this.......I might be wrong though.....I don't know how this works......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2009)

Me neither Sam. Hope they don't mess up the releases. Salvation has already released in North America. I can't believe, we aren't getting simultaneous release dates. 

Has X-Men Origins: Wolverine released today in single screens?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 22, 2009)

Horsemen :- 6.5/10

Going to watch 'Fanboys'


----------



## Nayak (May 22, 2009)

Ghost and the Darkness

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Psychosocial (May 22, 2009)

Fanboy :- WTF ? What a waste of time. 3/10


----------



## esumitkumar (May 22, 2009)

^^ Paranj..shudnt u write it in " Must NOT watch movies thread" ???


----------



## a_medico (May 22, 2009)

*Memoirs of a Geisha* - A nice love story of a giesha. Set in Japan, its an english movie.


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone have recommendations for nice touching movies? 
I heard Life is Beautiful and Pursuit of Happynes are good. 
I don't know whether to classify this in the Emotional Drama genre. but I think you all got the point by touching movies.


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2009)

^^Life Is Beautiful

is a must watch!!! It's so so so so so so so so Good!!!!

I gave it 10/10!!It's awesome!!!

Persuit Of Happyness is also good!


----------



## rajhot (May 22, 2009)

^
The green mile
Forrest gump
The notebook(2004)


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

@ajayritik
The Notebook
A walk to remember
A walk in the clouds
Away from her
The Classic
Groundhog Day
Pan's Labyrinth
If only
City of angels
Sweet November
Just like heaven
The Green Mile
Forest Gump
A beautiful Mind
Catch me if you can
K-Pax


----------



## Psychosocial (May 22, 2009)

A Haunting in Connecticut - 5/10

Who the **** do they think they are fooling ?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 22, 2009)

A Haunting in Connecticut - 5/10

Who the **** do they think they are fooling ?


----------



## abhi1301 (May 22, 2009)

^^^^ Has no one seen PS. I love you. not aware of the starcast but a must watch for all the romantic lovers .. really heart touching 

++++ Bucket list : Morgan freeman + some guy i don't know : again an exellent movie

The reader though very explicit visually, but a very good watch indeed


If you wanna go outta holly then sadma is one of amazing classics,


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

PS. I love you is good but not excellent.


----------



## Pathik (May 22, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> ++++ Bucket list : Morgan freeman + some guy i don't know : again an exellent movie



Nicholson. Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2009)

@psychosocial... give more info on fanboy... haven't seen it, why is ti crap?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> PS. I love you is good but not excellent.


I'm almost halfway through it. Took a break to grab something to eat. Seems good enough.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm almost halfway through it. Took a break to grab something to eat. Seems good enough.


OK, lets not spoil ur fun. Build ur own opinion and we'll talk later.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

Guys recommend me some very very emo movies.
apart from these:-


> The Notebook
> A walk to remember
> A walk in the clouds
> Away from her
> ...


Bahut senti hona chahiye, love story preferred, no torture movies (eg. Girl Next Door)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2009)

^Love Actually. It's a movie you'll just fall in love with, instantly. Grab that ASAP, if you haven't seen it already. I'm planning to get it on High Def. 

Anyway completed P.S. I Love You. Dragged a bit towards the end, but a good movie. Some parts felt like they could be chopped off to cut it short, but it was alright.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Love Actually. It's a movie you'll just fall in love with, instantly. Grab that ASAP, if you haven't seen it already. I'm planning to get it on High Def.
> 
> Anyway completed P.S. I Love You. *Dragged a bit towards the end*, but a good movie. Some parts felt like they could be chopped off to cut it short, but it was alright.


C, I told u so. In the beginning it starts as a very good movie but the climax scene ruins it all. It spoils the warmth of the environment it created.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2009)

The problem was all that build up between Holly & Daniel goes to waste towards the end, when they say it's not going to work out between them. That didn't make any sense to be honest.


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2009)

*Its a wonderful Life 9/10*

An awesome movie or should I say a gem of a movie.

True in every age, every decade, every century.

Kudos...


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^*Life Is Beautiful*
> 
> is a must watch!!! It's so so so so so so so so Good!!!!
> 
> ...


Exact IMDB link please.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 23, 2009)

@Anorion :-

Nothing too good about it mate. It's a movie about a bunch of friends who are die-hard Star Wars fan. They embark on an journey to steal the first Star Wars film before it's released from the Skywalker Ranch. On their way, they battle Star Trek fans, get pwned by the police and face many other difficulties. Sounds good eh ? Well, its not!


----------



## a_medico (May 23, 2009)

*The Unborn* - Midway thro it, but have to go out of station. So will finish it in couple of days. But its quite creepy (imdb ratings don't match). Worth a watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 23, 2009)

^Yep. I liked it. Even though it got a low IMDB rating, the movie was pretty good.

The Abandoned - 7/10. Pretty creepy film with a confusing ending.


----------



## eggman (May 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Exact IMDB link please.



Life is Beautiful:
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0118799/


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2009)

*IP Man*.....Before moving...... its an Martial Arts movie.....the rating 8.8/10 There are only two movies in Martial Art genre I have give 8+ rating *knockabout 8.5 and the The prodigal son 8.0* "Fearless" is another one that came close to 8...anyway IP Man is the third, and the highest rated for me, not only because of its simply lightning fast action, but its got a story (its base on real events so that explains) that very successfully portrays courage, humanity, and sacrifice. The first part has got very witty humor unlike any chinese martial art movies (which is why I say its good). IP Man is Yip Man, the first martial arts master to teach the Chinese martial art of Wing Chun and his fate during jap overturned china..

What can I say the fights are simply amazing to watch, the speed at which Donnie Yen is shown fighting will put Jet Li to shame, action chorography is top notch and movie maintains quality momentum throughout. Donnie Yen has some talent man, after SPL KillZone and Flashpoint I can undoubtly say he is got class. Martial Art fans dont miss this one......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 23, 2009)

Boot Camp - 6/10.


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2009)

*Kiss the Girls 8.5/10*

Gr8 thriller!

But used some clichés, specially the main killer. Its always someone from within. May be I'm being demanding day by day, but it just does not provide the thrill to me anymore.

Dat was the only weak point in this movie. Rest is just marvelous.


----------



## IITian (May 23, 2009)

another 10/10 for the good,the bad and the ugly
Requiem for a dream - 9.5/10
12 angry men - 8.5/10

Twilight - 5/10
School going,baseball playing,goat eating vamps..LOL


----------



## Psychosocial (May 23, 2009)

The Pirates of the Caribbean : The Curse of The Black Pearl - 8/10

Now going to see the rest two PoCs... cant believe I never saw them till now


----------



## eggman (May 23, 2009)

^^Rest two aren't as good , I'm afraid!!!


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2009)

eggman said:


> Life is Beautiful:
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0118799/



Looks great. On my list.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 23, 2009)

Body of Lies - 7/10.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2009)

*Lost Highway* *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10.png
Dir.: David Lynch

After my previous encounter with *Mulhollad Dr.* I was very sure that I won't understand this movie. So I took preventive measure; never ever became casual throughout the viewing, concentrated fully on to it (believe me or not I've grown a headache now!). But this director comes with a guarantee and I failed to get the movie this time too.

No more David Lynch movies for me.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/9.png


----------



## ishan.08 (May 24, 2009)

Movie Name : *Lord Of War*
Language : English
Genre : Crime | Thriller
Imdb : *www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/

I think everyone should post imdb links because in that way others can rea everything about it.


-Ishan


----------



## Psychosocial (May 24, 2009)

The Pirates of the Caribbean : Dead Man's Chest - 8.5/10

Non-ending madness from the beginning to the very end with a binding fantasy but non-the less, a brilliant plot! A must watch! 

Going to watch tPotC :- At The World's End


----------



## Rahim (May 24, 2009)

Trainspotting (1996) - Directed by David Boyle but has the marks of Kubrick written all over it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 24, 2009)

Crank: High Voltage - 6/10. Insanity unleashed. Not as good as the first one though.


----------



## ajaybc (May 24, 2009)

Off Topic: Iam not able to see the avatars of anyone.Is something wrong?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 24, 2009)

^Yes.... with the forum. No-one can see anyone's avatars .

Ethan :- true..first one was just kick-ass!


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2009)

*Doomsday*...5.5/10....I expected more from the director who gave us *The Descent*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2009)

The wrestler- 8.5/10

American Beauty - 8/10 (You have to bear some sex and nudity)

Memento - 9/10 (Way more better than Ghazini)


----------



## eggman (May 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> American Beauty - 8/10 (You have to *bear* some sex and nudity)



lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2009)

^ sorry....damn typo.


----------



## sam9s (May 27, 2009)

*A Bittersweet Life*.....from the same korian director who gave vengeance Trilogy, this one is Revenge as well with an explosive shoot out end.........6.6/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *A Bittersweet Life*.....from the same korian director who gave vengeance Trilogy, this one is Revenge as well with an explosive shoot out end.........6.6/10


SAM, A BIT MORE ON DOOMSDAY. (SORRY FOR CAPS, MY CAPS LOCK IS ON, AND I'M TOO TIRED T REWRITE)

Means, its plot. Thinking of catching it on theater.


----------



## neo_anderson (May 27, 2009)

doomsday is a mix up of mad max (which airs nowadays on bindass very often) and john carpenters snake plissken in escape from ny/la .... good tp though, and the heroine is uber-duber hot...


----------



## neo_anderson (May 27, 2009)

as tears go by : wong kar wai's dramatic debut, i found myself finding pity, as well as rooting for the two horrendously human goons, played awesomely by andy lau and jacky cheung, and dude, did maggie cheung act or what....a must watch...
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0096461/


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *A Bittersweet Life*.....from the same korian director who gave vengeance Trilogy, this one is Revenge as well with an explosive shoot out end.........6.6/10



I may be nitpicking but WRONG INFO!!!
This one from Ji-woon Kim and Vengeance Trilogy is from Chan-wook Park!!!


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen this movie, *PRIMER*??? It has to be the most confusing film I've ever seen , and not because it's made for the heck of confusing people!! It's a sci fi about Time Travel , but presents it in much more downtoearth fashion!! The story is very confusing, total mindfu(k , you can saY!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2009)

My Bloody Valentine - 6/10. Not as good as I expected. Lousy ending, but has ample gore (CGI gore).


----------



## confused (May 27, 2009)

eggman said:


> lol


+1


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2009)

eggman said:


> Has anyone seen this movie, *PRIMER*??? It has to be the most confusing film I've ever seen , and not because it's made for the heck of confusing people!! It's a sci fi about Time Travel , but presents it in much more downtoearth fashion!! The story is very confusing, total mindfu(k , you can saY!


I've seen and u r correct its a mindfcuk movie. Very complex way to show timetravel.
Long, boring and if u even drag first half an hour u won't miss anything.


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

3-10 to YUMA..8/10
LEON 9/10


----------



## vish786 (May 27, 2009)

Bichhoo(Bobby Deol) is a remake of Leon but Leon is way better, Leon is the best hitman movie ever made. "A Must watch for all movie buff"


----------



## confused (May 27, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> SAM, A BIT MORE ON DOOMSDAY. (SORRY FOR CAPS, MY CAPS LOCK IS ON, AND I'M TOO TIRED T REWRITE)


lol, u wrote more than the original sentence trying to explain it.


----------



## confused (May 27, 2009)

vish786 said:


> Bichhoo(Bobby Deol) is a remake of Leon but Leon is way better, Leon is the best hitman movie ever made. "A Must watch for all movie buff"


theres also a TAMIL remake feat.Arjun i think.


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2009)

LEON is awesome!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - 7/10. Good but the game was better than it. It was very disappointing on the CGI front. The effects looked very poor & were overdone.


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

vish786 said:


> Bichhoo(Bobby Deol) is a remake of Leon



i've never watched bichhoo...thank God..
and what the hell....does bollywood have its own scripts??


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

eggman said:


> I may be nitpicking but WRONG INFO!!!
> This one from Ji-woon Kim and Vengeance Trilogy is from Chan-wook Park!!!



Yeah, A Tale of Two Sisters belongs to the same director.


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

i watched "KHOTE SIKKE" feroz khan starer,when i was a kid...i loved its music
and now when i grow up and watch "the good, the bad and the ugly"...and hear the music, and realize that even the music is copie...i mean inspired from it!!


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

eggman said:


> Has anyone seen this movie, *PRIMER*??? It has to be the most confusing film I've ever seen , and not because it's made for the heck of confusing people!! It's a sci fi about Time Travel , but presents it in much more downtoearth fashion!! The story is very confusing, total mindfu(k , you can saY!



Have this. will update this post after watching.


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2009)

confused said:


> lol, u wrote more than the original sentence trying to explain it.


lol


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

chinatown 9.5/10 awesome movie...forgot to tell ya


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^Nicholson at his best!!! DO catch The Shining if havent watched it yet!!!!!!!


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2009)

*THE ELEPHANT MAN* - 8.5/10 : Very sad and well executed film !!!


----------



## neo_anderson (May 28, 2009)

the shining got a lil' boring and disgusting for me (the scene with that nude ghosty, and the bear and rabbit on each other  ) .... the mist was much better stephen king stuff.....


----------



## neo_anderson (May 28, 2009)

a. saw donnie yen's directorial debut "legend of the wolf" ...awesome, awesome, just plain simple awesome...
*www.lovehkfilm.com/reviews/legend_of_the_wolf.htm
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0172711/
2. dao aka the blade - amazing quick cuts sword fu , a remake of the one armed swordsman....
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0112800/


----------



## neo_anderson (May 28, 2009)

also, saw timecrimes .... yaar zaroor dekhna, very very amazing...
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0480669/


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2009)

oldboy
-haah completed watching just now ..jus got shocked at some scenes....really great choreography but some scened too much...

jus watch once movie..overall good one


----------



## sam9s (May 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> SAM, A BIT MORE ON DOOMSDAY. (SORRY FOR CAPS, MY CAPS LOCK IS ON, AND I'M TOO TIRED T REWRITE)
> 
> Means, its plot. Thinking of catching it on theater.



As my rating says....its was just ok for me, infact at times it was hilarious, I was bitterly disappointed coz the director gave "The descent" which was simply awsome......I would not wast 100-150 bucks for this.... on theater...unless you got to time pass with your Girl friend


----------



## sam9s (May 29, 2009)

eggman said:


> I may be nitpicking but WRONG INFO!!!
> This one from Ji-woon Kim and Vengeance Trilogy is from Chan-wook Park!!!



Its not nitpicking.......its SHOUTING...anyway I admit wrong info, what I ment was the Director who gave us *A tale of two sisters*.....never the less the move is definately once worth.




abyss88 said:


> i've never watched bichhoo...thank God..
> and what the hell....does bollywood have its own scripts??



yep *A Wednesday*....Pure Bollywood Stuff and pretty decent as well....there are lot of others but I just though to bring this one........do not underestimate Indian Movie Industry, lots of tallent.........On the contrary Hollywood has copied so many decent korean scripts and did a remake.....



neo_anderson said:


> a. saw donnie yen's directorial debut "legend of the wolf" ...awesome, awesome, just plain simple awesome...
> 2. dao aka the blade - amazing quick cuts sword fu , a remake of the one armed swordsman....



Even I am Donnie Yen's huge fan.....Do not miss *ipman* if you have nt seen it already.....explosive stuff.....I have mentioned somewhere back about this movie in a bit more detail


----------



## dare_devil (May 29, 2009)

"Ten Inch Hero" 
a great movie which make you smile, 10/10, a must watch for every one


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2009)

Brain Dead : 10/10

The Best horror comedy movie.Laughed my ass off and tears came to my eyes.
WARNING:EXTREME VIOLENCE/GORE.BY EXTREME I MEAN REALLY REALLY WAY TOO MUCH GORE.

But still the real ROFLMAO movie directed by Peter Jackson.


----------



## neo_anderson (May 29, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Its not nitpicking.......its SHOUTING...anyway I admit wrong info, what I ment was the Director who gave us *A tale of two sisters*.....never the less the move is definately once worth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, IPMan was awesome, and that fight where donnies fights those japs , just plain uber-cool...we can see how bruce lee and yip man were kinda related (remember that kick-the-dojo-arse sequence in fists of fury) ....but i found the film kinda badly edited, and for biographies, i guess the flow wasn't too tight for me...still an awesome flick, if only it could hold the script together like jet li's fearless...waisey i've read on the net that even wong kar wai gonna make yip-man's autobiography.....

and have u seen donnie's flash-point, the pseudo-prequel to SPL???? *www.imdb.com/title/tt0992911/

dude, it's awesome, an almost nostalgic throwback to the glorious mid-80's-90's of hk action cinema years....

and see here, even ip-man 2 is announced ... maybe in ip-man 2 or 3 we'll see how he trains bruce lee.... *www.imdb.com/title/tt1386932/


----------



## neo_anderson (May 29, 2009)

i saw "born to fight" yesterday....very cliched, zero character development, same old hackeneyed character, still everytime i see it, it wants me to get up and go down the building and start kickin' some butt....amazing film... *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_to_Fight

kal tata sky pey showcase pey "Ong-Bak 2" dekhungaaaaaaaa.....huraaaaayyyyyyy......


----------



## neo_anderson (May 29, 2009)

i saw "born to fight" yesterday....very cliched, zero character development, same old hackeneyed character, still everytime i see it, it wants me to get up and go down the building and start kickin' some butt....amazing film... 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_to_Fight
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0428725/

kal tata sky pey showcase pey "Ong-Bak 2" dekhungaaaaaaaa.....huraaaaayyyyyyy......


----------



## x3060 (May 29, 2009)

can someone recommend some good comedy movies...between 80-97 s
english,..


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

^^^ i can think of mission impossible 1(1996)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 29, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Brain Dead : 10/10
> 
> The Best horror comedy movie.Laughed my ass off and tears came to my eyes.
> WARNING:EXTREME VIOLENCE/GORE.BY EXTREME I MEAN REALLY REALLY WAY TOO MUCH GORE.
> ...


This is a classic gem. I love this movie & it cracks me up whenever I watch that lawnmower scene.  

I was stumped when I saw Peter Jackson as it's director. A person who made epic like LOTR trilogy, couldn't imagine him making this film. I even saw Bad Taste, out of curiosity, but that didn't turn out to be a good movie. Brain Dead was extremely cheesy & the gore was laughable. It was more like a bloodbath towards the end.


----------



## ajaybc (May 29, 2009)

^
"Your Mother Ate My DOG!!!"
My favourite of all time line.
I also loved the kung fu priest fight scene.

BTW me 12% getting Bad Taste


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (May 29, 2009)

Just seen "The Other End of the Line" ..nice movie (if u like romantic movies ..9/10 ...
and "the terminal " ...again a gr88 timepass 9/10
"The.Spiderwick.Chronicles" ..9.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2009)

Tarun Agrawal said:


> and "the terminal " ...again a gr88 timepass 9/10


Plz, plz, don't say it a timepass movie, its very ttouching and inspiring movie.


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2009)

neo_anderson said:


> and have u seen donnie's flash-point, the pseudo-prequel to SPL???? *www.imdb.com/title/tt0992911/
> dude, it's awesome, an almost nostalgic throwback to the glorious mid-80's-90's of hk action cinema years...
> and see here, even ip-man 2 is announced ... maybe in ip-man 2 or 3 we'll see how he trains bruce lee.... *www.imdb.com/title/tt1386932/



Since I am his fan I have seen all Donnie Yen/Wilson Yip duo movies starting from...*Kill Zone, Dragon Tiger Gate, Flash Point and then ipman* and I am looking forward to ipman 2. And my rating for this duo offering would be

1. ipman (one of the best MA fights at the end but too short)
2. Flashpoint (amazing fight at the end)
3. Kill Zone
4. Dragon Tiger Gate.


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Plz, plz, don't say it a timepass movie, its very ttouching and inspiring movie.



yep even I agree, The Terminal is in top 5 Tom Hanks for me, no way its a time pass, and how can a movie which one rates 9/10 be a time pass.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 30, 2009)

Fight Club - 9/10
V for Vendetta - 9.5/10
Bruce Almighty - 7.5/10


----------



## abyss88 (May 30, 2009)

Reservoir Dogs...almost all of u would have watched it!


----------



## abyss88 (May 30, 2009)

can anyone suggest good ww2 movies, excluding:
saving pvt ryan
enemy at the gates
schindler's list
stalingrad(german)
letters from iwo jima(japanese)
flags of our fathers
defiance
english patient
lion if the desert

phew!!


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2009)

@abyss *Assembly* and *Brotherhood of war* both korian

Some Hollywood Masterpieces...

*A bridge too far
A thin red line
The longest day
Platoon
Tora Tora Tora (it shows a more subtle and political way of how Pearl Harbour was spawned from both perspectives).....
Hamburger Hill (Vietnam War)
Full Metal Jacket
We were soldiers.....*

Also I have not seen *Cross of Iron* but its in my list which seems to be a rocking movie.


----------



## a_medico (May 30, 2009)

> does bollywood have its own scripts??



Hazaaron Khwaishein Aisi
Matrubhoomi : A nation without women
Gunda (Mithunda's movie. Need a different mindset to watch  Do some research before you watch this and blame me!)


----------



## a_medico (May 30, 2009)

Offbeat:
Still to finish watching *The Unborn*, which I left in the middle. Got a bit busy with life so finding it hard to get back to movies these days! But trying my best to read all the posts in this thread! 

Cruel life!

Is it same with T and others?


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2009)

*The Unborn 5.5/10*

Well, this movie is dumb.
The concept is new and logic less. I think the "dead b4 born" concept they found while researching which kind of ghost is still not introduced in a movie.

The girl's acting skills and specially crying scenes are comparable to our Amisha Patel.

Lotsa loose moments, and only one chilling/shocking scene.

Oh, I forgot to mention: Overdose of "The Exorcist"


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (May 30, 2009)

sam9s said:


> yep even I agree, The Terminal is in top 5 Tom Hanks for me, no way its a time pass, and how can a movie which one rates 9/10 be a time pass.....



bhai galti ho gayi timepass kehke ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

*Lucky You 7.5/10*

I don't understand Poker, may be that was a big turn off for me, but I had to finish this movie for Drew darling!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png

Ummm, seemed to be very long and slow. 
NOthing bad, nothing good. At the end it seemed to be a "feel good" movie.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

*Red Dragon(2002) 9/10*

You don't need a ghost movie to scare people!
Wow! Awesome would not be a proper word to appreciate it. Its just simply brilliant!

I saw the remake of the original and IMDB has given higher rating to it than the original. I didn't know "Silence of the Lambs" was its second part, but while watching, it kept on reminding me of the movie.

1 mark cut just for using one cliché. 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## sam9s (May 31, 2009)

Tarun Agrawal said:


> bhai galti ho gayi timepass kehke ...



...lol....

Finally watched....*Defiance*.....7.5/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 31, 2009)

Requiem for Dream-10/10-awsome with so real feeling music..


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

*Mr. Smith goes to Washington (1939) 8.5/10*

A movie which is true to all ages irrespective to country and states.
Nice story and brilliant acting.
Go for it.


----------



## abyss88 (May 31, 2009)

@ SAM....thanks for the list..cheers


----------



## abyss88 (May 31, 2009)

CLINT EASTWOOD turns 79 today!!
happy birthday clint


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 31, 2009)

^Do you always have to double post? Can't you use the edit button to add your replies?


----------



## abyss88 (May 31, 2009)

^it feels good actually*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif,,
in fact, no matter how many times i post, the forum always shows 4 posts!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif


----------



## abyss88 (May 31, 2009)

BTW...watching die hard1


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ^it feels good actually*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif,,
> in fact, no matter how many times i post, the forum always shows 4 posts!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif


Because posts in Chit-Chat and Gamers section doesn't COUNT.

*Run Fat Boy Run 7/10*

Ummm, good movie. Good timepass.


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2009)

^^Simon Pegg FTW!!!
Do check out HOT FUZZ and SHAWN OF THE DEAD!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 31, 2009)

Three to Tango - 7/10. Decent comedy.


----------



## Pathik (May 31, 2009)

*The Ring* - 7/10. Naomi Watts rocks though.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 1, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Because posts in Chit-Chat and Gamers section doesn't COUNT.



*what!!, i've never posted outside chitchat..that means they gave me four posts for free!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif...and i must say that this is an "ajeeb" forum*​


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2009)

Just finished *The Grey Zone* its about Jews who are forced to work at death camps and their experience plus the true attempt to destroy the Auschwitz gas chambers. This movie has left me speech less and stunned, its one of THE most depressing movies made or I have seen, infact I cant recall any movie that has left me depessed the way this one has, I was kinda thanking God to bring me in this world in this era, coz the shear pain and sufferings of the Jews is un tolerable to watch specially those who have to experience the traumas of Concentration Camps gas chambers.......this movie is realistic to the core, shocking true and sends shivers down your spine. Try watching it alone and without any disturbance, it will show you the world you will thank God countless times that you were never made to born in.......8.5/10

PS :: I am going to watch some typical Hollywood stuff..... probably push to get my mind out of this......


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok Finished *Push* an okish movie, but managed to lay off my mind from the previous movie......5.5/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Just finished *The Grey Zone* its about Jews who are forced to work at death camps and their experience plus the true attempt to destroy the Auschwitz gas chambers. This movie has left me speech less and stunned, its one of THE most depressing movies made or I have seen, infact I cant recall any movie that has left me depessed the way this one has, I was kinda thanking God to bring me in this world in this era, coz the shear pain and sufferings of the Jews is un tolerable to watch specially those who have to experience the traumas of Concentration Camps gas chambers.......this movie is realistic to the core, shocking true and sends shivers down your spine. Try watching it alone and without any disturbance, it will show you the world you will thank God countless times that you were never made to born in.......8.5/10
> 
> PS :: I am going to watch some typical Hollywood stuff..... probably push to get my mind out of this......



The Grey Zone... does that movie have any violence/gore ? I am planning to watch it after what you wrote.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> The Grey Zone... does that movie have any violence/gore ? I am planning to watch it after what you wrote.



It does not have Gore, but Violence...well I would say it depends on how you classify violence, it shows you the torture and mass killing of the jews pretty explicitely and if that can be tearmed as Violence then yes the movie is pretty violent. But the movie is definately worth a watch.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 1, 2009)

watched die hard yesterday...and die hard 2 today...pretty good movies, if u like hardcore action and gun fight

i'll watch "das boot" tomorrow..(another movie on ww2)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0082096/

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MORGAN FREEMAN..
one of my fav actors


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

^Watch the uncut version and have plenty of wafers and sauce and chips and cola for its 4 hours long  Dont forget to go the call of nature!!!!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 2, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Watch the uncut version and have plenty of wafers and sauce and chips and cola for its 4 hours long


some thing i was planning to do(but not knowing the duration of the movie)


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 2, 2009)

The Boy In Striped Pyjamas
Coraline
Crank High Voltage
Yes man
Role Models


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2009)

*Shooter*- 9/10

Brilliant movie. Try it.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 3, 2009)

"there will be blood", awesome,awesome movie


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2009)

^The background score is superb.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 3, 2009)

The American Gangster - 8.5/10

City of God - 10/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I found there will be blood a very boring cinema. 
I felt asleep while watching it and after waking up suddenly I found its still playing.

People might have acted brilliantly but the movie is very dry.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2009)

^The boy father was pathetic imo and the last scene was over my head.


----------



## eggman (Jun 3, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> "there will be blood", awesome,awesome movie



+1

Finally someone appreciated it!!I found it much better than NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN!!! It's an epic movie!! Awesome!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2009)

*Coraline 8/10*

Nice movie but not upto the mark of Wall.E , Kung Fu Panda or Ratatouille...


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 4, 2009)

Somers Town 7.5/10 nice movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2009)

*Scent of a Woman 7.5/10*

Its a long, slow movie. And as the title says, only "scent of women"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 5, 2009)

Pulp Fiction - 9.5/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 5, 2009)

The Silence of the Lambs :- 8.5/10

****ing loved the character of Dr. Hannibal the Cannibal


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2009)

Since my MTNL connection has just shifted 256K unlimited & still giving me 2 Megs speeds, I am on a downloading spree. So quick question to people who have seen _Das Boot_. Is the movie worth getting? If yes then which version should I pick? Director's cut or original Uncut? What's the difference between the 2 apart from runtime?


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

i have the directors cut version....but if u get das boot, i would also recommend that you also get "letters from iwo jima",if u have not watched that already.. i dont know the difference b/w the two as i have only watched the D.C version ...oh and dont forget the subs


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2009)

*99    7/10*

A bit long movie. You have to wait for anything to happen in this movie. That neo-bollywood touch is present but more editing would make it even better.
Another plus point is that only one song.
Kunal khemu and Boman Irani are what the movie is dependent, Cyrus is "yuck". He proved that he can't act. He's a gr8 chatterbox but acting a big no no.....
Soha is kool, any woman could have done dat part, nothing special.
I liked Mahesh Manjerakar part, but he has very small role.

Overall, nice screenplay but a bit long and sometimes feels boring. 
I guess this movie can lead to a sequel


*Slumdog Millionaire 7.5/10*

This film is full of Cliché. I couldn't guess why or how did it grab those many Oscars!!!
80% of the things just hapens in this movie.
And, a slumboy speaking fluent english with "dat" accent is not acceptable. At least this much originality is expected. They can do movies based on china, they put chinese dialogues, same with, Jap, korean but why not Hindi.

Freida Pinto, whats in her? She has 4-5 scenes where she didn't have to act as per the screenplay. How come she's so hyped?

Why did "Jamal's" brother had to die? why did he let her loose? 
Showing a bit on the conflict of Anil Kapoor would make it more realistic. 
A lot of things are not answered......
Me not satisfied with this movie.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2009)

^I can oversee everything but just how the F did it get the best music Oscar ?!


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Psychosocial & rhitwick
i've the same opinion on that movie


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

i had watched sangharsh b4 watching "silence of the lambs"...bollywood are ultimate thieves...yesterday i was channel surfing and watched a scene in Kala bazaar, the scene's music was a total copy of that of indiana jones..

how easily they give a name "inspired" 
bappi lehri too has some of his music "inspired" from michael jackson


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 6, 2009)

99 - 8/10. Finally a good movie worth watching after such a long time. Kunal Khemu stole the show with his performance. Really disappointed with Cyrus. He sucks when it comes to speaking Hindi properly. He is flawless as a VJ & a host, but actor, I doubt it. Anyway the movie has it's ups & downs, but the climax is totally satisfying. Boman Irani, as usual, was top notch.


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> 99 - 8/10. Finally a good movie worth watching after such a long time. Kunal Khemu stole the show with his performance. Really disappointed with Cyrus. He sucks when it comes to speaking Hindi properly. He is flawless as a VJ & a host, but actor, I doubt it. Anyway the movie has it's ups & downs, but the climax is totally satisfying. Boman Irani, as usual, was top notch.




Agree....watched a good hindi movie after a while. I liked Cyrus though...


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

I havent followed this thread at all... But I will now!

My personal recommendations :

Anurag Kashyap's

*Gulaal* - Wonder why great movies disappear of the cinema halls sooner than u cn bat an eyelid?
*DEV D
No Smoking - *Got 2-1/2 stars in most reviews, if nt less! I"d give it at least a 4 on 5.

The imdb top 250 gives a good idea of the best of mainstream cinema.

If any1 interested in Art films, one can try any movie by Jean-Luc Godard, Satyajit Ray, and a few others.

Sergio Leone's : Once Upon A Time In America is also very good. Its 3.5 hrs, and ive seen abt 3 but I like it a lot.

One last one : Taxi Driver by Martin Scorcese! 10.1/10!

And Yup, Slumdog deserved the Oscar! No great movie wins it anyway! Wonder why movies like The Dark Knight and Gran Torino were ignored for the oscars???x(


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 6, 2009)

la confidential-9/10


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

> One last one : Taxi Driver by Martin Scorcese! 10.1/10!


yep

Robert Deniro is awesome


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

For all those who want to know something about what the US is really doing, I recommend Zeitgeist & Zeitgeist : Addendum. Much, Much Better than Fahrenheit 9/11. It also has a section on whether Jesus existed or not. Get it, watch it, love it or hate it...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Replacements 7.5/10*

Cool sports movie. Nothing unusual with the script but all different is how it was made and presented as a screenplay. Thumbs up for the diff. angle.
It has its moments........and, some good background music with good bass


----------



## sam9s (Jun 7, 2009)

*Tenebre*....6/10...If any body is interested in cheezy thriller with gore and violence like in the "The Burning" or "Nightmare at ELM street" killings......go for this one


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

Update : Once Upon A Time In America - 9/10. De Niro Rocks. Awesome movie. It wont move at an awesome pace but neither is it slow. 3.5hrs all at the same pace. Sergio Leone is a wonder!

Anybody seen Sergio Leone's The Good, The Bad & The Ugly????? 9.5/10! Amazing Cinematography! One shot is an Extreme Extreme Long shot, in which a man on horseback is the size of an ant, and the next one is an Extreme Extreme Close-up in which one can count the no. of hair in his nose. Even otherwise, it is a great movie!

I saw the recent remake of 3:10 to Yuma! 8/10. Russell Crowe is awesome, so is Christian Bale! Great Direction too!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2009)

Friday The 13th (2009) - 7/10. Just as I expected, it failed to live upto the expectations of the classic Friday the 13th. The location of Crystal Lake & the cast didn't possess the old charm at all. God I miss the 80's era.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *Tenebre*....6/10...If any body is interested in cheezy thriller with gore and violence like in the "The Burning" or "Nightmare at ELM street" killings......go for this one


IMDB link plz

*The Thing 8.5/10*

Gr8 movie but could have done away with those visuals. Well, at that time those might be very hip...
Two thumbs up for it...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 7, 2009)

Dirty Harry. Another Classic Clint Eastwood bad ass attitude.

@rhitwick: *www.imdb.com/title/tt0084777/


----------



## sam9s (Jun 7, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> IMDB link plz
> 
> *The Thing 8.5/10*
> 
> ...



Here... *www.imdb.com/title/tt0084777/

But it strange you could have looked at by yourself..... I am curious


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2009)

Got Tenebre & looks like my kind of movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Got Tenebre & looks like my kind of movie.



mmm well I dont know for me it was ok, maybe it would work for you......its very cheezy, suspense is predictable atleast for me it was...... I guessed it somewhere during an hour in to the movie.......also the background music is retro disco ...somethink like a prono movie.......but well all this could work for some as it did for quite a few reviewers on IMDB.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2009)

I love cheesy 80's horror flick. They have a certain enjoyable feel, which some tend to resent. I was about to get this long back, but each time it got ignored.


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 7, 2009)

The BRAVEST heart in the world watches DEAD SILENCE alone at midnight!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Here... *www.imdb.com/title/tt0084777/
> 
> But it strange you could have looked at by yourself..... I am curious


I got to it, but in IMDB there are 3-4 entries for it.....and there is always original etc question, thats why I asked you about exact link...8)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2009)

Manickaraj said:


> The BRAVEST heart in the world watches DEAD SILENCE alone at midnight!!!!


That movie still gives me the creeps. It was honestly scary.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 7, 2009)

okay... name a movie that has lots of violence, ample gore and buckets of blood spilled.. please.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 7, 2009)

punisher:War zone


----------



## sam9s (Jun 8, 2009)

*Valkyrie*..... 7.5/10....Beautifull movie, after a long time a movie that entirly carries its pace, interest, and weight puerly on its plot. There is no high end climax, drama, action, still the movie is as entertaning as it can be. And it tells historical facts as well. I did'nt know and I was surprised to know that there were *15* attempts to assassinate hitler....come to think such a brutal person was ment to live, to perform his gruesome acts........anyway movie definately worth an applause.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

^^
off topic:   Did u wake up at 4:58 am or sleep??


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

@girish.g :- Thanks for recco but already watched it and dosent quite meet my requirements... it has some violent action but not as much as I want... I want something like SAW/Hostel/etc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> @girish.g :- Thanks for recco but already watched it and dosent quite meet my requirements... it has some violent action but not as much as I want... I want something like SAW/Hostel/etc


I would say:
The Hills Have Eyes I & II
Feast Trilogy
Wrong Turn 2
The Passion of Christ (this is a mental torture)
Kill Bill I & II (assume you have already seen them)
Braindead 
Freddy V/S Jason 
Clive Barker's Hellraiser (also pick up the 2nd & 3rd part)
Event Horizon
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning 	
Dawn of the Dead 
Land of the Dead
Day of the Dead (2008 version)
Planet Terror


----------



## appserver (Jun 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> @girish.g :- Thanks for recco but already watched it and dosent quite meet my requirements... it has some violent action but not as much as I want... I want something like SAW/Hostel/etc



Cradle of Fear... One sick movie!!  

But it is interesting.

Spoiler alert ***

Check out *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cradle_of_Fear


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt.. awesome list mate.. thanks a lot! Yes, I have already seen both Kill Bills and they are awesome.

@appserver :- Thanks a lot to you too!

Watched Freddy vs Jason... a very cheesy, gory action film but nothing special.. except ofcourse the character of Jason Voorheese... will rate it 6/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt.. awesome list mate.. thanks a lot! Yes, I have already seen both Kill Bills and they are awesome.

@appserver :- Thanks a lot to you too!

Watched Freddy vs Jason... a very cheesy, gory action film but nothing special.. except ofcourse the character of Jason Voorheese... will rate it 6/10


----------



## Desperado (Jun 8, 2009)

*My Best Friend's Girl*

Awesome Movie 9/10


----------



## Rahim (Jun 8, 2009)

*The Arrivals*.
Some of the most dangerous and controversial depiction of The New World Order. Just watch with an open mind and I have completed 21 parts in one sitting and will watch the remianing 30 odd parts next day.


----------



## y2j826 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hitman


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 8, 2009)

Gran Torino : 8/10

Changeling : 8.5/10

There will be blood - 9/10

Waiting eagerly for 'Inglourious Basterds','cloudy with a chance of meetballs' and 'Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen'


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2009)

In response of T's *101 Reykjavik* I present *The Pornographers* *6/10*

Its very long cinema. Not as smart as 101 but cinematography and acting is classic. Similar to any art movie. 
Well I'm not a very much appreciator of art movies but recommending here as some people like these kinda things.
Well, Sam dat includes u. Try it, if u r bored to death don't blame me.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just saw Star trek...i would higly recommend this movie even for those new to it..its a complete reboot...

Rating-10/10....this movie maintains the intensity from the beginning to the end....It has some cheesy moments but u will forget those soon..The movie is undoubtly one of the best movies of 2009


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2009)

appserver said:


> Cradle of Fear... One sick movie!!
> 
> But it is interesting.
> 
> ...



You want sick movie try *I spit on your grave* brutal rap scenes are an understatement......

BTW which cradle of fear you saw the 2001 one.



Ronnie11 said:


> Just saw Star trek...i would higly recommend this movie even for those new to it..its a complete reboot...
> 
> Rating-10/10....this movie maintains the intensity from the beginning to the end....It has some cheesy moments but u will forget those soon..The movie is undoubtly one of the best movies of 2009



wow man so its released, why isnt it showing in any Delhi NCR malls man....anybody any idea I am waiting for this movie like crazy.....


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ^^
> off topic:   Did u wake up at 4:58 am or sleep??



I slept at 4:58...  weekend nights are for movies....


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 9, 2009)

The Machinist:10/10

Awesome movie.I couldn't actually believe it was Christian Bale when I saw the movie.So much dedication.I think he had to stop eating for 2 months for looking like this.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 9, 2009)

*the reader ----9.5/10* liked it even more than TCCoBB*.
*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2009)

The Hills Have Eyes :- 7.5/10


----------



## y2j826 (Jun 9, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> The Hills Have Eyes :- 7.5/10



u liked this movie, i think it was intolerable.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pink Panther 2  6/10*

If it were not Steve Martin, this part would have landed in "must not watch" section.
Go check it out, some stressed comic scenes and a few original ones.
Don't keep much expectation though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 9, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> u liked this movie, i think it was intolerable.


 
i totally agree with you...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2009)

^That movie is really good man... I mean the genetically mutated are guys are ****ing insane and that's what I love.. lol that guy just ripped of a parrot (or w/ever that bird was)'s head and gulped down its blood .

Feast :- 8/10
Awesome movie... thanks to Ethan for his amazing list! This movie is a blood bath and I love it. 

"I am the guy who is gonna save your ass" BAM! lol


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2009)

*Magnificient Butcher*.......8/10...Watched it for the third time...why posting here for shear pleasure this movie is to watch for Martial Arts fans, with two legends directors "Sammo Hung Kam-Bo and Woo-ping Yuen" directing this movie, its nothing short of spactacular as far as fight choreography is concened...fast, crisp and lots of it. The movie has some geniune humor as well. This easily goes in my top 3 all time great martial art movies after *1. Knockabout 2.Prodigal Son and 3.Magnificient Butcher* Martial Art fans do not miss this one....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2009)

Wrong Turn 2 :- 7/10

It's got a retarded story line but the gore and violence kinda makes up for it!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2009)

Are baba itna violence mat dekh re. Kaya baat hai? princi ko marna hai kaya, aur uske liye proper motivation (gussa) nahi a raha hai??


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2009)

^Nope... pissed off with certain people.. so whenever I see movies like this, I just visualise the victims as those 'certain' people .

Off to watch The Hills Have Eyes II and then Braindead


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 10, 2009)

*The Good, the bad and the ugly*....awesome movie...a complete entertainer...Clint Eastwood rocks.


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

*^^^ Its awesome!!!* If u go back a bit in this thread, u'll find my post in which Ive mentioned a couple of other movies too by the same director.
*
@ Psychosocial* If uve not already seen these, u cn try :

Se7en - 1995 - Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman
A Clockwork Orange - 1971 - Stanley Kubrick(director)
The Killing - 1956 - Kubrick
Reservoir Dogs - 1992 - Tarantino
The Shining - 1980 - Stanley Kubrick
Passion Of The Christ - Lol! ---> I think it sucks, bt good for gore and violence. If u angry on sm ONE, then u cn imagine him/her as the lead character.
Raging Bull - 1980 - De Niro - Scorcese

I Recommend :

*Natural Born Killers* - 1994 - Oliver Stone(director)

War movies :

Platoon - 1986 - Oliver Stone
Apocalypse Now - 1979 - Coppola
Full Metal Jacket - 1987 - Kubrick



Anyone seen *2001:A Space Odyssey* by Stanley Kubrick? Best Sci-Fi ever. Much better than any Star Wars movie. King of grandeur and yet accurately depicted Science and Tech. It was made in 1968 and the SFX dont look outdated even today, although they are a bit easier to make today. Watch it guys and lemme knw if u liked it!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Passion Of The Christ - Lol! ---> I think it sucks, bt good for gore and violence. If u angry on sm ONE, then u cn imagine him/her as the lead character.


Explain to me again why you think it sucks?  

The movie was a cinematic masterpiece from Mel Gibson. I would like to hear your thoughts on which part specifically you felt "sucked" because I sure as hell can't think of any.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 11, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Passion Of The Christ - Lol! ---> I think it sucks, bt good for gore and violence. If u angry on sm ONE, then u cn imagine him/her as the lead character.
> !


 I can't understand how can you term this movie as sucks! I really didn't find any thing in that movie which sucks. If I'm really angry at someone I would either bash him or bash some thing else rather than watch a movie and imagine that person.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2009)

BOdy of evidence lol


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Explain to me again why you think it sucks?
> 
> The movie was a cinematic masterpiece from Mel Gibson. I would like to hear your thoughts on which part specifically you felt "sucked" because I sure as hell can't think of any.



Cz it plays on people's religious feelings to rake in money. All right, I know what happened to Jesus Christ et all, bt as a movie, what does it have other than exaggerated violence? If u liked it, then I'm totally fine with it. I dnt expect everyone to share my opinion. Frankly speaking, Ive seen Mel's Apocalypto too and I find it better than Passion. At least he tried and partially succeeded in depicting a culture and a way of life which isnt that well-known, i.e. , of the Mayans. He explored a rather unexplored part of our history. In Passion, he's picked up an exceedingly well-known story and depicted it as it is. The only good thing abt Passion is that its true to the Bible at least.

Anyways, no one can confirm that any religious myth is in fact true. If u still disagree, then watch Zeitgeist by Peter Joseph. We can discuss history after that.

Plus, Napolean once famously said that History is nothing but a fable that has been agreed upon by the rulers and the ruled. If u read Digit regularly, then u may remember a sci-fi blog by Nimish in the march issue, pg 38. It kinda makes my point. We really cant cnfrm history and hence must keep our eye on both the widely accepted documents and also the conspiracy theories and decide for ourselves.

Anyways, I dnt wanna get into a fight with any1, so if u like Passion, watch it ovr and ovr no probs. But u may wanna watch Zeitgeist and a South Park Episode called "The Passion Of The Jew". U cant look at one side and say that its great and the other side is crap without even seeing it.


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I can't understand how can you term this movie as sucks! I really didn't find any thing in that movie which sucks. If I'm really angry at someone I would either bash him or bash some thing else rather than watch a movie and imagine that person.



That was specially for *Psychosocial* who said he imagines those who anger him as the victims. Plz read the thread b4 posting.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, okay guys... dont start fighting over a movie... its just a movie after all! Thanks to Techalomaniac for the list of movies and his opinions!


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^ Seriously u should try Natural Born Killers. Its not just another smash and bash and gore and blood flick. Watch and tell buddy!  Just imdb it and and u'll knw why its good. Chk its writers and check a rather long comment by a user called  Posthuman2000.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0110632/usercomments


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 11, 2009)

^Sure.


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (Jun 11, 2009)

~snipped~

Moderator note: No discussions related to Piracy allowed here! This is your first and final warning.


----------



## eggman (Jun 11, 2009)

*STAR TREK* -9/10 :Fultoo entertaining film with very good story and characters to back it up. Go to your nearest theater and Watch it!! Not to be missed or watched on Laptop/PC!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Cz it plays on people's religious feelings to rake in money.


I'm amazed you use the words "play with people's religious feelings". I'm a Christian & I don't think he played around with any of our feelings. He made a movie, a movie is supposed to rake in money. No movie is made for charity purposes. 



> All right, I know what happened to Jesus Christ et all


Do you, really? Only the things which are written biblically, right? It won't give you the faintest of idea what a scourging actually looks like, nor carrying a cross, let alone being nailed on it.



> bt as a movie, what does it have other than exaggerated violence?


It was supposed to be a movie showing the last 12 agonizing hours of Christ. What did you expect? Bed of roses? What did you expect when flesh were to be hit with a whiplash? 



> Frankly speaking, Ive seen Mel's Apocalypto too and I find it better than Passion. At least he tried and partially succeeded in depicting a culture and a way of life which isnt that well-known, i.e. , of the Mayans. He explored a rather unexplored part of our history. In Passion, he's picked up an exceedingly well-known story and depicted it as it is. The only good thing abt Passion is that its true to the Bible at least.


You're comparing movies which are in 2 different leagues altogether. Apocalypto was based on the Mayan civilization & Passion was centered around Christ. Both shouldn't even be compared. You're comparing religion to a culture. Two different aspects. 



> Anyways, no one can confirm that any religious myth is in fact true. If u still disagree, then watch Zeitgeist by Peter Joseph. We can discuss history after that.


Who spoke anything about religious myths? I merely remarked upon your usage of the word "sucks" for the movie.



> Anyways, I dnt wanna get into a fight with any1, so if u like Passion, watch it ovr and ovr no probs. But u may wanna watch Zeitgeist and a South Park Episode called "The Passion Of The Jew".


No one is getting into any sort of fight. I loved passion, I can't watch it over & over again, I just can't. Name me one movie in the entire history which depicts the amount of realism to Christ's death portrayed in this movie. If you have paid attention to every intricate details, he has made a cinematically stunning movie. Using the word "sucks" these days has become so liberal. So that is the reason why I had to probe me question. I'll watch Zeitgeist, but South Park isn't something I prefer. 



> U cant look at one side and say that its great and the other side is crap without even seeing it.


If read through my post, I never said anything about being crap. I merely asked you a question. Plain & simple. It was you on the other hand who said it "sucks", remember?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 12, 2009)

eggman said:


> *STAR TREK* -9/10 :Fultoo entertaining film with very good story and characters to back it up. Go to your nearest theater and Watch it!! Not to be missed or watched on Laptop/PC!



have been waiting for this one for a long time......am a fan of the series especially since I read the novels by peter david (imzadi and Q squared)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 12, 2009)

+1 for Ethan. Any one should not use the word like "SUCK" when we are telling about a religious movie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 12, 2009)

^Religion sucks ... ahh okay, I dont play around with anyone's religious matter from now on... sorry .

The Hills Have Eyes II :- 7/10... not as intense as the first one but more gore! Yay!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 12, 2009)

I just saw Iron Maiden's documentary, Yeah. Flight 666

I'd give it 7 to 8/10. Definitely worth a watch, not watching again and again, but atleast once. As Kerrang! puts it, you get a peak behind the Iron Curtain, which is pretty much humorous, serious at times, and of course, great music.

A must watch for metalheads if not casual movie go-ers


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2009)

*The Taste of Tea 7.5/10*
IMDB

This movie is based on a family. Everyone in that family is unique on its own way. Demands, success all are different to all of them. 
The movie does not care about a particular plot or theme. Its something like a few days from our life are just in front of us. This does not need a beginning or ending. It just happens. U cope up with ur fears, u show courage, u overcome ur sorrow all happens in our life and in this film it just portrays that.

Camera work is brilliant. Someone at IMDB has just used my exact words what I was thinking while watching this film. This movie is a art masterpiece; at any point u pause it and the screen can be kept as a independent art work in some art gallery. The scenic beauty has just doubled or trippled due to the diff camera angle used to show them on screen. It proves the much said quote "beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder".

Story, well I just could not understand this movie at maximum part as I'm not that much into art movies. May-be some experts here can get the meaning (or this film just doesn't say anything, its just there)

Acting, all characters are gr8 specially both the child artists. 

Try this movie. Remember, don't expect ANYTHING from this movie, that way u might enjoy it. Else, it would seem to be a very boring movie.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2009)

My Sassy Girl: Was hilarious and then emotional and then cliched


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2009)

*Windstruck 7.5/10*

Nice movie with great acting lead pair.
A bit long and a few scenes drag but on a whole enjoyable movie.
Check it out.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Cz it plays on people's religious feelings to rake in money. All right, *I know what happened to Jesus Christ et all*, bt as a movie, what does it have other than exaggerated violence? If u liked it, then I'm totally fine with it. I dnt expect everyone to share my opinion. Frankly speaking, Ive seen Mel's Apocalypto too and I find it better than Passion. At least he tried and partially succeeded in depicting a culture and a way of life which isnt that well-known, i.e. , of the Mayans. He explored a rather unexplored part of our history. In Passion, he's picked up an exceedingly well-known story and depicted it as it is. The only good thing abt Passion is that its true to the Bible at least.
> 
> Anyways, no one can confirm that any religious myth is in fact true. If u still disagree, then watch Zeitgeist by Peter Joseph. We can discuss history after that.
> 
> ...


 


Techalomaniac said:


> *That was specially for Psychosocial who said he imagines those who anger him as the victims. Plz read the thread b4 posting*.


 Whatever be the history or facts you need to respect the religion even if you don't follow it. You don't have any right to comment about other religions.
I'm Sorry that I didn't check that you were replying to *Psychosocial's* post.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Passion Of The Christ - Lol! ---> I think it sucks, bt good for gore and violence.



No way it sucked...Not to add anyting more to what already has said...I back up every word Ethen said...



> Anyone seen *2001:A Space Odyssey* by Stanley Kubrick? Best Sci-Fi ever. Much better than any Star Wars movie. King of grandeur and yet accurately depicted Science and Tech. It was made in 1968 and the SFX dont look outdated even today, although they are a bit easier to make today. Watch it guys and lemme knw if u liked it!



This movie has been discuess zillion times by most of us here.........this thread is 204 pages long.....


BTW :: Going for Star Treak today on Adlabs will report the experence later


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2009)

*@ ajayritik* I RESPECT THE RELIGION A LOT. Trust me, I am a very egalitarian person when it comes to religion. I believe that all religions are good if they help someone lead a happy and contented life. I never mentioned in any post that Christianity is a bad religion or anything like that.

To whoever feels that one can't use the word "SUCK" when referring to a religious movie: Plz let me knw what one can use that word for.


*@ Ethan_Hunt* I dnt like the Passion because :

It is historically inaccurate. Google it and u'll knw. It is an interpretation of Mel himself. An example is that Jesus didnt carry the whole of the cross, but he actually carried only the beam.

It is exaggerated violence. I knw it was never meant to be a bed of roses, yes. I can only begin to imagine hw much he must have suffered. But whatever the matter, one cant be blind to the amount of blood which he spilled in the movie. Even if He were the Son of God himself, he still was born as a human. I dunno if any human can survive if as much blood was lost, let alone walk about a kilometer and a half or even more.

When I said he played on ppl's religious feelings, I meant that just bcz u and I believe in Christ, that doesn't mean we accept blindly whatever is shown in the movie. Most ppl just accepted the story to be completely factual and started telling others hw much He suffered for us et al. I say, if it was Mel's interpretation of facts, why doesnt he show that before the movie, instead of this story is based on the last 12 hrs of Christ?

The movie is Anti-Semitic. I dnt assume that Passion inspired any love for Jews among people. If I dnt have the right to comment on any religion as some here suggest, who gave Mel Gibson that right??? Again, u must watch Zeitgeist before we continue our discussion.

Lastly, the movie is so blatantly one-sided that it must have angered even the great Jesus Christ. Even though the Jews crucified him, Jesus did not hate any of them! Yes, he was the purest soul on Earth, but my question is "Would He Himself have liked it if he saw how hateful the movie was towards the Jews?" Yes, people love Him even today, but he knew that He was gonna die. He knew who was gonna betray him. Yet he didnt do anything to stop it. Every moment he suffered someone was being rid of their sins, right? So, why do people make a movie which makes evry1 hate the Jews, when actually the movie should *focus* on the teachings of Christ.

I'm not saying that u hate the Jews or that I can ever feel how it feels to be scourged,etc. All I'm saying is that the tone of the movie is horrible. A period film which is both historically, scientifically inaccurate is just not my cup of tea. As for the money, my opinion was that using such blatantly inflammatory means to make money is not right. If u must knw, movies are a form of art before a means of making money.



> You're comparing movies which are in 2 different leagues altogether. Apocalypto was based on the Mayan civilization & Passion was centered around Christ. Both shouldn't even be compared. You're comparing religion to a culture. Two different aspects.



Religion is a part of culture my friend. Culture includes everything you do, from what you wear and what you eat and which Gods you worship,etc. It is, basically, how you live your life. Even if they were things far apart, both movies explored a rather trying part of the life of a certain person, i.e., the lead character.


Let us close this topic here and now. Even if our opinions change, what difference is it gonna make? We are supposedly living in a democracy. We have to agree to disagree. If we don't, then we might as well consider ourselves to be a part of a dictatorial society! *PEACE!*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2009)

@thewisecrab- Theatres or ding dong? i really wanna see that movie but its not released in kolkata. Also theres hardly any stuff flying around in "special" places.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> @thewisecrab- Theatres or ding dong? i really wanna see that movie but its not released in kolkata. Also theres hardly any stuff flying around in "special" places.


ahem..cough..torrents..cough


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2009)

^dreamcatcher needs a spoon


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 13, 2009)

Born Free...10/10 & *****...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^dreamcatcher needs a spoon


I think you mean me. 
But heck, that movie was worth it


----------



## eggman (Jun 14, 2009)

Please watch STAR TREK in theater to enjoy it!!! And only Cam is out!!!Watching it is like food without salt....It's just there....Tasteless


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2009)

Techalomaniac, before I begin, I just want to let you know that this isn't a fight. I believe in a healthy discussion & for the same reason am open to constructive criticism. I need to set the cards straight before things get awry. 



Techalomaniac said:


> To whoever feels that one can't use the word "SUCK" when referring to a religious movie: Plz let me knw what one can use that word for.


If you look at the word "suck", it's an extremely cheap word when trying to convey the meaning "bad/foul/disgusting" and it's likes. If you ask me, personally, I use that word only when I'm repelled from a rather cheesy B-grade movie, which shouldn't have even existed in the first place. But that's just me. If someone comes up to me & says, "Hey man, did you watch Gladiator? Boy that movie sucked!" Imagine my horror. But on the other hand if someone says "Hey look, it's Date Movie. What a sucky ass film!" I could care less what you call it. 

Even if you put religious beliefs aside & look at the work that has been put into making this movie, it's presentation, the acting, depth of the pain of the lead actor & people connected to him, it's visually aesthetic appeal, the tedious make up job etc. You can bet your ass, it deserves more than the word "sucks". Sorry but I just can't accept it. That word just nullifies all discussion capabilities. 

The reason I'm stressing on this word is because some ignorant people use this word, either knowingly or unknowingly, for movies which deserve a better response & thus influencing others. Just by that one word. So this doesn't mean you, Techalomaniac, because you had the ability to back it up with your fair responses. So I'm willing to carry on with this discussion. 



Techalomaniac said:


> *@ Ethan_Hunt* I dnt like the Passion because :
> 
> It is historically inaccurate. Google it and u'll knw. It is an interpretation of Mel himself. An example is that Jesus didnt carry the whole of the cross, but he actually carried only the beam.


The beam? I'm pretty sure whatever input we have about Christ's presence is from the scriptures of the Bible. It's all written. So it's very hard for anyone who wants to visually portray his suffering in a very accurate manner. I have read countless arguments right from the colour of his eyes to the excessive length of scourging practice. No person can actually depict an actual picture of 'A' particular incident, unless he/she has witnessed it first hand. From thereon, it would be on one's imagination on how the they want to interpret the incident based on the details provided. 



Techalomaniac said:


> It is exaggerated violence. I knw it was never meant to be a bed of roses, yes. I can only begin to imagine hw much he must have suffered. But whatever the matter, one cant be blind to the amount of blood which he spilled in the movie. Even if He were the Son of God himself, he still was born as a human. I dunno if any human can survive if as much blood was lost, let alone walk about a kilometer and a half or even more.


This is a part which I will agree upon. Personally, I couldn't possibly imagine someone loosing so much blood & not having an instant death. It's a harsh thing, but that is what was written. The length of that brutality wasn't expressed, so no way to determine if it was true. 



Techalomaniac said:


> When I said he played on ppl's religious feelings, I meant that just bcz u and I believe in Christ, that doesn't mean we accept blindly whatever is shown in the movie. Most ppl just accepted the story to be completely factual and started telling others hw much He suffered for us et al. I say, if it was Mel's interpretation of facts, why doesnt he show that before the movie, instead of this story is based on the last 12 hrs of Christ?


I'm sorry, I lost you out there. Could you explain to me what you meant by this "if it was Mel's interpretation of facts, why doesnt he show that before the movie, instead of this story is based on the last 12 hrs of Christ?" I didn't quite understand this point. I saw this movie for the way it was presented. I didn't go in with a propaganda of hating Jews, nor did I hate them post watching it. I just believe in God. I don't know what his name is or don't feel like naming him. The point is, I believe. I believe there is a higher authority. If you scientifically try to dissect everything, then beliefs are something which you won't be able to reason with. You can't demand proof on beliefs. That's just the way it is. We live in a world where people are very possessive about their religious beliefs & the slightest of remarks would ignite flame. It's only a matter of how you accept your religion & it's teachings & interpret it to the world. If I go by my religion, I won't keep telling how great Christ was & how much he suffered, but I would like to spread his sayings about forgiveness & peace. 



Techalomaniac said:


> The movie is Anti-Semitic. I dnt assume that Passion inspired any love for Jews among people. If I dnt have the right to comment on any religion as some here suggest, who gave Mel Gibson that right??? Again, u must watch Zeitgeist before we continue our discussion.


I'll take a rain check on this & get back to you after I complete watching Zeitgeist.. 



Techalomaniac said:


> Lastly, the movie is so blatantly one-sided that it must have angered even the great Jesus Christ. Even though the Jews crucified him, Jesus did not hate any of them! Yes, he was the purest soul on Earth, but my question is "Would He Himself have liked it if he saw how hateful the movie was towards the Jews?" Yes, people love Him even today, but he knew that He was gonna die. He knew who was gonna betray him. Yet he didnt do anything to stop it. Every moment he suffered someone was being rid of their sins, right? So, why do people make a movie which makes evry1 hate the Jews, when actually the movie should *focus* on the teachings of Christ.


It's not about hating Jews. It's about Christ's suffering. People who focus too much on the religious communities inflicting damages, tend to make a hoopla of this situation. It depends from person to person & what they view in a movie, how they accept it & what's the message of the movie. For instance, I went along with my mother & my younger brother. When we came out, our eyes were bleeding red. It was so horrific to watch someone suffer for so long, that we forgot it was a movie. My mother, who is least bothered about Hollywood flicks, said that it was extremely moving. We never discussed anything about the Jews causing all this mess & the non-intended stuff or even thought about it.

Movies are made for entertainment. Not everything shown in it is supposed to be a fact. It's upto each individual as to how the view it & also depends on how well they are educated about the topic. If you go by the generic logic of pinning everything on the whole community, for a crime that a handful of people had committed, then it's absurd. We humans are complicated bunch of creatures. We create, we destroy, we blame, we make peace & then again start the same circle. 



Techalomaniac said:


> I'm not saying that u hate the Jews or that I can ever feel how it feels to be scourged,etc. All I'm saying is that the tone of the movie is horrible. A period film which is both historically, scientifically inaccurate is just not my cup of tea. As for the money, my opinion was that using such blatantly inflammatory means to make money is not right.


Then it's your opinion. Even if I take the history & scientific nitpicking out of the picture, it's still a very well directed movie. 



Techalomaniac said:


> If u must knw, movies are a form of art before a means of making money.


That's a very diplomatic statement in today's world. By the end of it, everyone knows what the end motive is. Even the highest ranked director eventually wants the same thing. 



Techalomaniac said:


> Religion is a part of culture my friend. Culture includes everything you do, from what you wear and what you eat and which Gods you worship,etc. It is, basically, how you live your life. Even if they were things far apart, both movies explored a rather trying part of the life of a certain person, i.e., the lead character.


Agreed. 



Techalomaniac said:


> Let us close this topic here and now. Even if our opinions change, what difference is it gonna make? We are supposedly living in a democracy. We have to agree to disagree. If we don't, then we might as well consider ourselves to be a part of a dictatorial society! *PEACE!*


I don't mind closing the topic. But would like to add that difference in opinion is always present. If you reciprocate appropriately then we can witness some enlightening view points. So if not us, someone else can carry it along with them. Else it would just turn out to be the mundane zombie-like posting session, with no one to interact with or share your opinions. That's all I had to say. So no offense & happy posting.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

^You guys........please report to Fight Club.

*Angels and Demons 8/10*

Yes, its better than "Da Vinci Code". This time more action and less history lecture. Da vinci code seemed more a documentary than a movie, but in this movie the director has rectified the error.

Those who have read the book would be disappointed for not showing the history part but I guess they won't be disappointed watching it as a thriller.

If you have read the book, go watch it, at least u would get to see those places and would be able to clear ur imaginary vision. 
And those who have not read the book, don't miss it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Cz it plays on people's religious feelings to rake in money. All right, I know what happened to Jesus Christ et all, bt as a movie, what does it have other than exaggerated violence? If u liked it, then I'm totally fine with it. I dnt expect everyone to share my opinion. Frankly speaking, Ive seen Mel's Apocalypto too and I find it better than Passion. At least he tried and partially succeeded in depicting a culture and a way of life which isnt that well-known, i.e. , of the Mayans. He explored a rather unexplored part of our history. In Passion, he's picked up an exceedingly well-known story and depicted it as it is. The only good thing abt Passion is that its true to the Bible at least.
> 
> *Anyways, no one can confirm that any religious myth is in fact true. *If u still disagree, then watch Zeitgeist by Peter Joseph. We can discuss history after that.
> 
> ...


Before I end this argument I would like to disagree with the statement that you made in the post above which I have bolded. Remaining part of the post I don't have a big issue. The main crux of any religion is Faith and will always be faith no point in exploring to find out if it's a myth or not. It may be a myth for you but not for everyone. I would appreciate if you accept this fact. If you have an opinion fair enough but no need to express your opinion telling religion is a myth just to justify your saying of the word s... This word is not some elite thing to use. If your dictionary is short of words maybe you can try buying a better one which has other words apart from suck in it. If you want I Can give you recommendation.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 14, 2009)

Watched *Star Treak* on Adlabs....One word *AMAZING*......8.8/10 I would have given 9 but shrunk out .2 marks because I felt the action a wee bit less, but over all the movie has everything, good script, stunning visuals, perfect CGI and best of all very accurate and perfect characterization, which is very important specially in movies that are projecting an already hit TV or Movie series. This movie develops its characters so well that you easily relate them with the TV series and you actually care about them......last but not the least perfect ballance of Humor as well and I mean good humor....combine all these and you got your self a blazing movie..........I hope I REALLY hope a sequel is on its way......

Next Stop on Adlabs :: Terminator Salvation


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Next Stop on Adlabs :: Terminator Salvation


Has it released?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Has it released?


 
No...it hasn't been released yet...expect it early july or something...

EDIT:-just found out...Release date is june26th....
Source:-*www.sonypictures.in/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Watched *Star Treak* on Adlabs....One word *AMAZING*......8.8/10 I would have given 9 but shrunk out .2 marks because I felt the action a wee bit less, but over all the movie has everything, good script, stunning visuals, perfect CGI and best of all very accurate and perfect characterization, which is very important specially in movies that are projecting an already hit TV or Movie series. This movie develops its characters so well that you easily relate them with the TV series and you actually care about them......last but not the least perfect ballance of Humor as well and I mean good humor....combine all these and you got your self a blazing movie..........I hope I REALLY hope a sequel is on its way......
> 
> Next Stop on Adlabs :: Terminator Salvation


 
Lol...action was a bit less due to its pg-13 rating...Yes a sequel has been announced...sometime in 2011 release...


----------



## Krow (Jun 14, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Before I end this argument I would like to disagree with the statement that you made in the post above which I have bolded. Remaining part of the post I don't have a big issue. The main crux of any religion is Faith and will always be faith no point in exploring to find out if it's a myth or not. It may be a myth for you but not for everyone. I would appreciate if you accept this fact. If you have an opinion fair enough but no need to express your opinion telling religion is a myth just to justify your saying of the word s... This word is not some elite thing to use. If your dictionary is short of words maybe you can try buying a better one which has other words apart from suck in it. If you want I Can give you recommendation.



*myth*

 *cache.lexico.com/g/d/speaker.gif /mɪθ/ *cache.lexico.com/g/d/dictionary_questionbutton_default.gif  Show Spelled Pronunciation  [mith]   1. a traditional or legendary story, usually concerning some being or hero or event, with or without a determinable basis of fact or a natural explanation, esp. one that is concerned with deities or demigods and explains some practice, rite, or phenomenon of nature.     2. stories or matter of this kind: realm of myth.      3. any invented story, idea, or concept: His account of the event is pure myth.      4. an imaginary or fictitious thing or person.     5. an unproved or false collective belief that is used to justify a social institution.

My bad. I should have used the word mythology. I meant meaning no. 1. Plz do not misunderstand. I knw what religion is dependent upon and Ive :

Studied it theoretically quite a bit.

And Ive seen what it means to people in a lot of parts of our country.


There are people who have no food for 3 months of the year in Orissa whom I met. They survive either on the locally made date-palm wine or a local fruit called "mahua". Not sure what its called in eng, but it intoxicates people if it is stored for about 6 months or so before consumption. This is all the food they have. These people, each and every one of them told me that someday God would definetely raise their standard of living. Hope/faith/belief is the only reason they survive.

Anyways, to all those who were offended by my immature usage of a word, I take it back and replace it with *unbearable*. Hope this is justified.


*@ Ethan_Hunt* I'm kinda glad that I did use the word though. At least made room for some healthy discussion. Even though I may believe in God, its very hard to digest what is happening out there in the name of God. Ive seen fraud, blatant inflammatory speeches. Ive read about molestation, terrorism, etc. Sometimes I really pity those who place their trust in these evil maniacs. Surprisingly I found that none of them lost faith in God even after they were cheated.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

*Oldboy 9/10*

Awesome!!!
These Asian movies have some complex plot. My goodness!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 14, 2009)

There will be blood - 8.5/10

Awesome movie. Great Direction and Screen Play.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 14, 2009)

Fight Club,Memento,Run Lola Run

But I found Wolverine Workprint best.Film+Making of Film in one.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

*3 Iron 9.5/10*

Wow!!! Awesome. This is a different movie. It felt like a poetry to me.
This movie goes directly to my favorite list*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2009)

The Machinist - 7/10. I couldn't believe my eyes on watching Christian Bale in his skinny avatar. He took the role very seriously & I still can't believe he is the same buffed up guy from Batman Begins. Hats off to him.


----------



## predatorvjisback (Jun 14, 2009)

17 Again  9/10 
go watch it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IITian (Jun 14, 2009)

The Truman Show - 8.5/10
One word: Awesome!!

Cannibal Holocaust
Can't rate it as i had to skip half of the movie because of intense gore, but in the end, the movie succeeded to covey the message.

What Women Want - 6.5/10
The movie had its funny moments.

Clockwork Orange - 9.5/10
After about an year of lying around in my HDD, it finally caught my eye!
Dialogues were brilliant, story was engrossing, acting was superb, overall a great movie!

City of God - 9/10
Another brilliant movie that i watched recently.

Cinderella Man - 8.5/10
Russell Crowe was as great as ever.This flick earned a spot on top of my favorite sport movies list.

The Shining - 5/10
Another failed attempt at making a creepy horror movie.Jack Nicholson's acting was great though.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

IITian said:


> The Shining - 5/10
> Another failed attempt at making a creepy horror movie.Jack Nicholson's acting was great though.


Man, u need to read the link eggman provided on this movie. It would change ur view

*Billy Maddison 5.8/10*


----------



## eggman (Jun 14, 2009)

^lol!!!


----------



## IITian (Jun 14, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Man, u need to read the link eggman provided on this movie. It would change ur view



Wasn't it a link to the blog of some a$$lol who pointed out the hidden facts of some movie Didn't realize it was this movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

IITian said:


> Wasn't it a link to the blog of some a$$lol who pointed out the hidden facts of some movie Didn't realize it was this movie


Yes. But, Shining was not that bad. I would rate it 7. 
All psycho elements are present and symbolism, hallucination etc are plus point.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 14, 2009)

Angels and Demons sucked IMO. The book was way better.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Has it released?



2nd July man 2nd july.......on Adlabs...waiting eagerly.....July end would have Transformers 2.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 15, 2009)

*Fast and the furious 4*.....6/10 better than the 2nd one but drift was better


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2009)

sam9s said:


> 2nd July man 2nd july.......on Adlabs...waiting eagerly.....July end would have Transformers 2.


Isn't Transformers: Revenge of The Fallen supposed to be simultaneous worldwide release date? IMDB says it will be out on the 24th of this month in India, which is the same date for it's North American release.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Isn't Transformers: Revenge of The Fallen supposed to be simultaneous worldwide release date? IMDB says it will be out on the 24th of this month in India, which is the same date for it's North American release.



Well in that sense according to IMDB T4 was supposed to be released on 12 June and I cant see it anywhere. Ablabs confirmed that its coming to their cinima on 2nd July. Even Start Trek is released pretty late in India. I dont know the reason, maybe the strike. So its pridicted that Tranformers 2 release will also be delayed......I sure would be hoping for the best...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 15, 2009)

Just recently watched the Vampire movie LET THE RIGHT ONE IN
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1139797/ also known as Låt den rätte komma in , and to be honest this was the best ever love story i have seen in a long time .
It is among top 10 horror movies of all time on imdb . I have watched it twice so far . 

It is a story of a 12 year old boy who falls in love with a 12 year old vampire girl . Highly recommended and i rate it 9/10 . Hollywood is making a new movie of the same title but i am sure they will screw it so instead just watch the english dubbed version . This movie totally kicks TWILIGHT in the ass . 
The vampire girl in the movie has to kill innocent people to survive but yet you feel sympathetic towards her infact i am in love with her , hope my girlfriend dosent mind .


----------



## sam9s (Jun 15, 2009)

*National Treasure 1* Unbelieveably entertaining, pure popcorn fun...... 6.8/10....Sometimes these movies are so much fun to watch moving away from the usual hard hitting serious offerings I watch......i really enjoyed this movie....

Gonna Watch NT -2  for sure


----------



## IITian (Jun 15, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *National Treasure 1* Unbelieveably entertaining, pure popcorn fun...... 6.8/10....Sometimes these movies are so much fun to watch moving away from the usual hard hitting serious offerings I watch......i really enjoyed this movie....
> 
> Gonna Watch NT -2  for sure



NT-1 was great but NT-2 sucked big time.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 15, 2009)

*National Treasure 2* wow what a surprise again, infact better than 1.... I would say, it nice to see movie dealing with History and conspirey theories in such a unique maner, thoug I admit the event shown were unfolding too fast but got to admit the complications shown were worth an applaus...... ...7/10 for this one, what ever any one says NT 2 was way better than Indy 4, looking forward to NT 3 that would mug up something from page 47........

PS :: BTW to the previous post there comes that word again......@IITian I'd suggest to use the word "sucks" carefully, it really gives a very twisted and biased openion......which is not what the forums are for, try constructive criticism, that would be much appriciated......


----------



## IITian (Jun 15, 2009)

Man on wire: 8/10
A young boy conceived a dream of rope-walking between the twin towers when the towers weren't even built!
A truly inspiring tale..



Offtopic:



sam9s said:


> *
> PS :: I'd suggest to use the word "sucks" carefully, it really gives a very twisted and biased openion......which is not what the forums are for, try constructive criticism, that would be much appriciated......*


*

When something really sucked, i dont hold any qualms in saying so.Isn't it the objective way of explaining everything?*


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope there are some more movies that have been added to the list of good special effects in the recent times. Any suggestion folks? How about National Treasure for Special Effects. My Home Theater is longing for some really good action or special effects movie for a lont time now.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I hope there are some more movies that have been added to the list of good special effects in the recent times. Any suggestion folks? How about National Treasure for Special Effects. My Home Theater is longing for some really good action or special effects movie for a lont time now.


National Treasure and special effects???
Try the movie "Highlander" or something like that. Release 2months back.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> National Treasure and special effects???
> Try the movie "Highlander" or something like that. Release 2months back.


I'm sure you have more suggestions for me.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 16, 2009)

IITian said:


> When something really sucked, i dont hold any qualms in saying so.Isn't it the objective way of explaining everything?



Usually the way people perceive to explain things is not the way it is....... so yes the objective might be correct, but the way to achieve that objective should not defeat the very purpose of these forums, and in this case this  thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I'm sure you have more suggestions for me.


I've but u told recent movies with special effects.

Then it needs to check if the DVD is out

B/W u can tell which movies u've seen already or what is the last movie u've seen.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 16, 2009)

Juon Juon Juon


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2009)

Flightplan - 7/10. Excellent performance by Jodie Foster.


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 16, 2009)

Anybody seen "Air force 1"... superb movie..


----------



## IITian (Jun 16, 2009)

The Great Debaters - 8.5/10
I always like real stories.The feeling that someone somewhere really did it, becomes inspirational for me.

The movie was just awesome.Acting by all leading characters was brilliant.When it came to the debates, the statements were well delivered but i think they weren't well crafted.I feel those statements were not the best thing to say at that point of time.Being an ex-debater myself, watching this film was quite an experience for me.

Overall it is a brilliant and moving film.Worth a watch!

Next on the list: Antwone Fisher


Offtopic:


sam9s said:


> Usually the way people perceive to explain things is not the way it is....... so yes the objective might be correct, but the way to achieve that objective should not defeat the very purpose of these forums, and in this case this  thread.



ok let's end this.Your point is duly noted (if this is what u want to hear from me!).Now let's cut the crap and move on.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2009)

*Green Street Hooligans 2* - 6/10

*Instinct* - 8/10 . Must watch.


----------



## 120i (Jun 16, 2009)

*Drag me to hell *- 8/10

*Star Trek(2009)* - 8.5/10

*Angel @ Demons *- 6.5/10

*Terminator Salvation *- 7.5/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2009)

Twilight... well a couple of buddies suggested movie saying that it was awesome... well it might be awesome for them and many more people but for me it sucked. Why ? 

1. Its a love story
2. Its a love story
3. Its a love story.

Still, I'll rate it 5/10 for the hot Kristen Steward D) and the depressed sort of character that she portrayed.

Also watched Push.. will give it 6.5/10.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2009)

*The International* - 7.5/10


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2009)

frost nixon anyone ?? and the untraceable ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 17, 2009)

one viewer here for The Untraceable. It turned out to be a surprise package for a thriller flick. Had some elements borrowed from Saw, but still was presented very well. 

Also saw Push. I gave it a 4/10 over IMDB. So my rating stays out here as well. It was an absurd movie, with a ridiculous direction. The plot had potential to be crafted into a decent/good movie, but the script was just horrible. The sole reason I watched it till the end was Camilla Belle. I just love this girl. She has that innocent look on her face which you can't seem to resist. Else just skip this movie & watch the first season of Heroes (if you haven't seen it already).


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah !! have seen her from childhood.. she is sweet..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 17, 2009)

Any body has seen Sin City? How is it?


----------



## y2j826 (Jun 17, 2009)

Romeo Must Die, seen it 3 days ago and its nice movie


----------



## rajhot (Jun 17, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Any body has seen Sin City? How is it?



Excellent movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I've but u told recent movies with special effects.
> 
> Then it needs to check if the DVD is out
> 
> B/W u can tell which movies u've seen already or what is the last movie you've seen.


Dude why don't you give me a list of movies which will put my Home Theater to maximum output? It doesn't matter if some of the movies you list have already been watched by me. So please do suggest some nice Special Effects/Sound etc movies to watch on my home theater. 
Others are also welcome to pour in their suggestions!


----------



## livespiritster (Jun 18, 2009)

Movie Name:The Core
Language:English
Genre:[SIZE=-1] Saving Earth From A Unique Calamity.[/SIZE]


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2009)

*The World's Fastest Indian* - 9/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2009)

Clive Barker's Hellraiser - 6/10


----------



## sam9s (Jun 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> one viewer here for The Untraceable. It turned out to be a surprise package for a thriller flick. Had some elements borrowed from Saw, but still was presented very well.
> 
> Also saw Push. I gave it a 4/10 over IMDB. So my rating stays out here as well. It was an absurd movie, with a ridiculous direction. The plot had potential to be crafted into a decent/good movie, but the script was just horrible. The sole reason I watched it till the end was Camilla Belle. I just love this girl. She has that innocent look on her face which you can't seem to resist. Else just skip this movie & watch the first season of Heroes (if you haven't seen it already).



Yep Untraceable was once worth.....and PUSH was ok for me, if this is absuard then how was Jumper for you....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2009)

Jumper was good. Atleast it didn't have some crazy Asian guy screaming on top of his lungs. It was so bad that it wasn't even funny. IMO Jumper was tad better than this movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2009)

I have not seen PUSH. But, even its trailer didn't attract me. 
Same old story. Its always a child who will be sole reason of something...etc.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I have not seen PUSH. But, even its trailer didn't attract me.
> Same old story. Its always a child who will be sole reason of something...etc.


 Dude I'm still waiting for you to give me suggestion on the movies list that I had asked you earlier. Special Effects etc


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Dude I'm still waiting for you to give me suggestion on the movies list that I had asked you earlier. Special Effects etc


Are dunga re. I'm in office now. May be Ethan Hunt can help u.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2009)

Valkyrie :- 8/10

The Last House on The Left :- Cant rate it. Got so bored with the film in 28mins that I closed it. So, without seeing it, I cant rate it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2009)

The Passion of Christ :- 9/10

Man, after watching so many gore/violence movies, I thought that this movie would hardly effect me. I was wrong. This movie is just so disturbing. Ethan was right, this is mental torture.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2009)

3-Iron again.
I'm addicted to this movie. Twice in a week!
And that soundtrack!!! awesome. So melancholy........touches straight to heart. Hits like a pin. Something is in that voice and tune.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 19, 2009)

Movie Name: Exorcism Of Emily Rose
Language: English
Genre: Horror.

This will clear your Ghost _Fundas_!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2009)

*X-Men Origins: Wolverine 8/10*

Oh, I miss my days of "First day first show"....

This is a nice movie. 1 point extra given only for climax action scene. It was supposed to be answers. But it provided a bit less or should I say un-satisfying ones.

The kind of complex and unstable minded character of wolverine was portrayed earlier, the reasons shown here are not enough. 

And, the action scenes are very short. It just doesn't quench the thirst.

Hugh Jackman needs no comment. But in part2 Major Striker was a fat short man here he's a lean taller man...

And, its shown that the metal in Wolverine's body is adamantium. Does it fall in category of iron, steel etc? How does Magneto controls it?

Last words: If u r a fan of the series (as like me) watch it in theater else wait for the DVD release. Not a very spectacular movie to be watched in cinema hall.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2009)

*Dragon Tiger Gate 8/10*

"Yaadon ki baarat" with lots of awesome fight.

Story: Where is it? Oh there's one liner. Acting in flashback parts were good.

Nokia main sponsor of the movie

When Dragon was fighting with Shibumi, both of them started falling. Dragon felt water. Was it sinking feeling?

That Shibumi guy had a multistory nothing. Means it had only roofs with pillars.

And he could afford to hire only two people (deadly duo or something was the name) who were killed earlier. So, at climax scene only he was fighting our three heroes alone. 
(Ok, ok...I got, it was given a comical (not comedy but comics like) treatment. a bit dreamy and un-natural, but he could have cared a bit logic though).

Fight sequences are worth watching...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31.png


----------



## sam9s (Jun 20, 2009)

*Dead Calm* Nice watchable thriller.....6/10....theme is common a psychopath taking hostage and how they deal with the situation......environment created is good, music is good...... over all decent thriller

BTW @ritwick Dragon tiger Gate is given by the same Donnie Yen Director duo who gave us, *ipman, flashpoint and Killzone*.....and DTG is the only one from all 4 that I did not like.....ipman was the best then Flashpoint (last fight sequence of Donnie will take your breath away) last killzone is how I would rate.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> And, its shown that the metal in Wolverine's body is adamantium. Does it fall in category of iron, steel etc? How does Magneto controls it?


They say it's a fictional iron based alloy. It's almost indestructible. In one of the comics, it is shown that Magneto was able to rip apart the adamantium out of Logan's body. So it is has metallic properties as well. I'm sure he has manipulated it a lot of times in the movies too.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ Off topic :: Allawy r u in India, if yes what r u doing so late, r u like me who spend the weekend nights with movies...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL! I oughta be asking you the same question, but looks like you already answered it. 

Anyway I just got back from work. Shift ended at 3:30 & reached home by 4:00AM. Was fiddling around on Rage3D forum & here for sometime before I crash into my bed. 

OT: What movie are you watching right now?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2009)

*Christmas in August 8/10*

Sweet sad love story. With power performance.
Recommended to everyone.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 20, 2009)

*Crash* - 9/10 Awesome movie. Can't believe I hadn't seen it since so long.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> LOL! I oughta be asking you the same question, but looks like you already answered it.
> 
> Anyway I just got back from work. Shift ended at 3:30 & reached home by 4:00AM. Was fiddling around on Rage3D forum & here for sometime before I crash into my bed.
> 
> OT: What movie are you watching right now?



Well I went to bed after Dead Calm.....just now finished *Cypher* from the directors of awsome CUBE comes this twist and turney thriller with a theme that challanges your identity. 6.8/10 a worth watch with an respectable twist at the end...


----------



## a_medico (Jun 21, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> 3-Iron again.
> I'm addicted to this movie. Twice in a week!
> And that soundtrack!!! awesome. So melancholy........touches straight to heart. Hits like a pin. Something is in that voice and tune.


 
Hope you already got hold of the song. Its by _Natacha Atlas_ and the song is _Gafsa_.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Hope you already got hold of the song. Its by _Natacha Atlas_ and the song is _Gafsa_.


Yes....I got it. But only the song alone is not bringing the feeling, I think the environment the movie has set up contributes a lot.


*4bia* *8/10*

Its collection of four short stories. Theme is supernatural.
1st story: Good. Better than 4th one.
2nd story: Neither a very good storyline nor anything new. Even the camerawork is too flashy. May be a new director who is overconfident about his techniques. Has used all cheap tricks. Would have been good as a short story but not a screenplay.
3rd story: Gr8. Only climax is inspired by Ram Gopal Verma. Indians see Korean movies and Koreans see Indian movies 
4th story: Good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 21, 2009)

Okay I saw the first three SAW movies again after sometime and as I havent rated them here... I will now :-

SAW - 7.5/10
SAW 2 - 8.5/10
SAW 3 - 8/10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bourne ultimatum - 9/10 .. must watch
Ocean's 11 - 8/10 a good movie
Ocean's 12 - 6/10 .. its ok.

watching oceans 13 right now..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2009)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* - 9/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 21, 2009)

^^^

I had to watch it twice but it instantly became one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea, a bit confusing, but nice premise.

*American Psycho* - 8/10

Guys, recommend some feel-good movies.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 21, 2009)

Dawn of the Dead :- 7/10

Street Fighter : The Legend of Chun Li :- 7/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 21, 2009)

Pathik said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* - 9/10



Check out 
*Being John Malkovich*
*Adaptation.*
*Synecdoche, New York* (My Favorite)

All are written by Charlie Kaufman, the writer of Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and everyone of 'em has a strange mindfu(k factor in it!!!!!

Don't miss!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

12 Rounds - 7/10. Better than Cena's earlier adventure.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 22, 2009)

eggman said:


> Check out
> *Being John Malkovich*
> *Synecdoche, New York* (My Favorite)
> 
> ...


 
Wasn't aware of the common connection between these movies. For me, while _Eternal sunshine_ was comprehendable, _Synecdoche_ was way too twisted. Didn't enjoy _Synecdoche_ much.

Watched _Malkovich_ in 2003 I think. Didn't understand a word of it(same was the case with _The Big Lebowski_, which I hated that time). Maybe now I will. Now according to me, _Lebowski_ is one of the most intelligent comedies.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Are dunga re. I'm in office now. May be Ethan Hunt can help u.


 I'm still waiting for you man regarding movies with good SFX etc


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 22, 2009)

The Outlaw Josey Wales - *9.5/10. *Awesome western! Man, Clint, you rock! I should've born in 1970s .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2009)

Just came across Heavy Metal, must watch for hard rock fanatics


----------



## sam9s (Jun 22, 2009)

*Wild Hogs* 6.8/10....Surprising good fun movie and treated out well as well......some really funny moments....


----------



## Pathik (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Star Movies?

*Wild Hogs - 7/10*

BTW Sam, how do you calculate these exact decimal point ratings. ? 

Eggy, a_medico, thanks. Will check them out.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I'm still waiting for you man regarding movies with good SFX etc



I'm extremely sorry. I totally forgot about it.

Here, lemme try to suggest u some movies. If u r new to this thread these may help

Bond movies (All. Starting from Pierce Brosnan to Daniel Craig)
Babylon A.D.
Death Race
Death Sentence
DejaVu
Eagle Eye
Fantastic Four series
Superman (new one)
Batman (Both new ones)
Harry Potter series (Personally I don't like it but all parts have good SFX)
Indiana.Jones.And.The.Kingdom.Of.The.Crystal.Skull
Iron Man
Jumper (All super hero movie; something always blast in them )
Journey.To.The.Center.Of.The.Earth
Die Hard 4 (Awesome!!!)
Punisher (both parts, not a very satisfying movie from story wise, but full fills ur demand)
Rambo (errr, I think I need not to mention this, n not mentioning MATRIX  )
Resident Evil (all parts)
Transporter series
Narnia series
Eragon
The Ghost and Darkness (would be gr8 for a surround sound system)
Wanted
And not mentioning Transformers and X-Men
Armageddon
Banlieue
V  For Vendetta
Azumi (both parts)*
Minority Report
Musa*
Shiri*
The.City.Of.Violence.2006*


And, there are a lot of war movies. I don't like the genre so can't name the ones u should see. Ask Sam, Ethan, a_medico...




*I've not yet seen


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I'm extremely sorry. I totally forgot about it.
> 
> Here, lemme try to suggest u some movies. If u r new to this thread these may help
> 
> ...


Thanks a million dude. I hope to get few more suggestions from other folks.
Actually I'm looking for some stuff which can be watched with the family. So maybe I have to strike out few of the options you mentioned. 
And I hope most of them have good sound effects that is what I'm looking for more than the visual effects. 
Anyways thanks again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Actually I'm looking for some stuff which can be watched with the family. So maybe I have to strike out few of the options you mentioned.
> And I hope most of them have good sound effects that is what I'm looking for more than the visual effects.
> Anyways thanks again.


In order to gain proper 5.1 effects, you'll need to obtain the original DVD or a rip which has an AC 5.1 audio. Without it, the purpose of surround sound is defeated. So bear in mind that these movies can only be enjoyed on full 5.1 DTS effect. 

My list isn't in any particular order & I can't guarantee a family watchable movie. Also try and get these in HD if you can. So here goes:

The Matrix Trilogy (watch it again if you have already seen it)
Jurassic Park 
Spiderman Trilogy
X-Men Trilogy 
The Fast & Furious 
2 Fast 2 Furious
Peter Jackson's King Kong
300
Transformers
Terminator
Terminator II: Judgment Day Director's Cut Edition
Face Off
Mission Impossible II
Predator
Top Gun
I-Robot
xXx
V for Vendetta
The Bourne series
Gladiator 
Troy
Saving Private Ryan 
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Gone in 60 Seconds
Bolt (family movie with some pretty good sound effects in the beginning)
The Last Samurai
Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
Death Race
Taken
Pearl Harbour
Black Hawk Down
The Incredibles 
Master & Commander
Wall-E
Iron Man
Armageddon
The Day After Tomorrow
Independence Day
True Lies
Star Wars series (can't name them as I'm not a fan, but have heard it's got awesome effects. THX, remember? )
Universal Soldier
Rambo IV
Die Hard 4

Apologies if some movies are repeated, but these are some that I remember off the top of my head. If you need more, let me know.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 23, 2009)

*Primer* .....I cant rate this one as I was not able to understand a thing....most of it, I'd put it that way....yea you heard it right. This by far has THE most complicated plot a movie can have.......I got the main part but that was it...rest was all messed up for me, I mean I have seen pretty complicated movies but this one crosses all borders even with proper subtitles (without it I bet you wont even be able to spell th emovie) . Its about 2 friends working on an experiment. What the experiment is I wont tell but PLEASE anybody or I'd say everybody who thinks he is a serious movie geek watch this movie and make me understand....in the mean time I am going through the IMDB forums to get a better understanding......mind you movie is technically brilliant if not flawless.

*@Pathik*....yes I saw wild hogs on star movies?? Did you as well...... I dont calculate as such the ratings......sometimes I feel 7 is too liberal and 6.5 too strict and so I choose 6.8. You would not see me choosing 6.9 or 6.7, its just that I feel there should be something in between as well......


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *Primer* .....I cant rate this one as I was not able to understand a thing....most of it, I'd put it that way....yea you heard it right. This by far has THE most complicated plot a movie can have.......I got the main part but that was it...rest was all messed up for me, I mean I have seen pretty complicated movies but this one crosses all borders even with proper subtitles (without it I bet you wont even be able to spell th emovie) . Its about 2 friends working on an experiment. What the experiment is I wont tell but PLEASE anybody or I'd say everybody who thinks he is a serious movie geek watch this movie and make me understand....in the mean time I am going through the IMDB forums to get a better understanding......mind you movie is technically brilliant if not flawless.


I've seen Primer a long time ago. And u r correct its too twisted to understand. Somewhat similar plot to DejaVu without the charm.
The screenplay would be good for a concept Physics project IMO8)


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> In order to gain proper 5.1 effects, you'll need to obtain the original DVD or a rip which has an AC 5.1 audio. Without it, the purpose of surround sound is defeated. So bear in mind that these movies can only be enjoyed on full 5.1 DTS effect.
> 
> My list isn't in any particular order & I can't guarantee a family watchable movie. Also try and get these in HD if you can. So here goes:
> 
> ...


 Thanks a million dude! I will be checking on the list you mentioned. You are right about the 5.1 thing. I got couple of movies from my friend which were 700MB size stuff which resulted in not so great quality of sound particularly.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a total waste if you're getting those stereo sound ones. Do you have 5.1 channel speakers set up?


----------



## a_medico (Jun 23, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *Primer* .....I cant rate this one as I was not able to understand a thing....most of it, I'd put it that way....



Watched it a year or two back. Had the same feeling .. The movie had surprisingly good reviews.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 23, 2009)

ahhh...this damned theme...anyway watched these four animes- *1.Howl's moving castle
2.My neighbour totoro 3.Ponyo on the cliff by the sea*..these three are from the highly acclaimed hayao miyazaki & are just awesome. Also watched *Millenium actress*..this is also very good.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I've seen Primer a long time ago. And u r correct its too twisted to understand. Somewhat similar plot to DejaVu without the charm.
> The screenplay would be good for a concept Physics project IMO8)



dejavu I'd say was just a needle in the haysack of complications Primer puts you in, and the tough part is movie's sequencing is very unorthodox given the subject it deals with....I will watch it again..........and people say Matrix was tough to understand. For me Matrix was a child's play in front of this movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

sam9s said:


> dejavu I'd say was just a needle in the haysack of complications Primer puts you in, and the tough part is movie's sequencing is very unorthodox given the subject it deals with....I will watch it again..........and people say Matrix was tough to understand. For me Matrix was a child's play in front of this movie.


Sam, if u r doing so much to understand a movie.
Please help me get the movie "Bee Season". I'm still clueless what it actually meant?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Sam, if u r doing so much to understand a movie.
> Please help me get the movie "Bee Season". I'm still clueless what it actually meant?



Man are you seriously asking me, or giving me another subject to bang my head on...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2009)

*Angels and Demons* - 7.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Man are you seriously asking me, or giving me another subject to *bang my head on*...



LOL...
well, leave it. Dats too much boring movie with nothing to deliver.
Throughout the movie I waited that something will happen in next scene but suddenly the titles started rolling


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

Guys, help me remember a hindi movie name.
Year: at least 10-12 yrs ago.
Star Cast: Nana patekar and Madhuri Dixit.
Plot: Nana loves Madhuri from child hood but couldn't express. Turns psycho. Last scene is in a theater where he brings Madhuri. Threatens her with a toy gun(Madhuri doesn't know its a toy gun) and asks her to say yes to his proposal. Madhuri's bf comes (he's a police) and shoots him.

Well, that much I can recall. Plz, anyone??


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, help me remember a hindi movie name.
> Year: at least 10-12 yrs ago.
> Star Cast: Nana patekar and Madhuri Dixit.
> Plot: Nana loves Madhuri from child hood but couldn't express. Turns psycho. Last scene is in a theater where he brings Madhuri. Threatens her with a toy gun(Madhuri doesn't know its a toy gun) and asks her to say yes to his proposal. Madhuri's bf comes (he's a police) and shoots him.
> ...




This one- *www.imdb.com/title/tt0287111/


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

GameAddict said:


> This one- *www.imdb.com/title/tt0287111/


Thank you very much.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## sam9s (Jun 24, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, help me remember a hindi movie name.
> Year: at least 10-12 yrs ago.
> Star Cast: Nana patekar and Madhuri Dixit.
> Plot: Nana loves Madhuri from child hood but couldn't express. Turns psycho. Last scene is in a theater where he brings Madhuri. Threatens her with a toy gun(Madhuri doesn't know its a toy gun) and asks her to say yes to his proposal. Madhuri's bf comes (he's a police) and shoots him.
> ...



I am more curious to know what made you hunt for this movie in particular..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 24, 2009)

sam9s said:


> I am more curious to know what made you hunt for this movie in particular..


I think, now I know the meaning of the last scene. 
A lot of time u just miss the opportunity to say/do something. May be over the years those just become meaningless. But deep down u still feel at least u should have done that. U should have done that, irrespective of the result.
Then I remembered that in one movie this was shown. Then I got the climax scene, but could not remember the movie


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I think, now I know the meaning of the last scene.
> A lot of time u just miss the opportunity to say/do something. May be over the years those just become meaningless. But deep down u still feel at least u should have done that. U should have done that, irrespective of the result.


agree


----------



## Pathik (Jun 24, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I think, now I know the meaning of the last scene.
> A lot of time u just miss the opportunity to say/do something. May be over the years those just become meaningless. But deep down u still feel at least u should have done that. U should have done that, irrespective of the result.
> Then I remembered that in one movie this was shown. Then I got the climax scene, but could not remember the movie



Dude, by any chance are you planning to propose to your childhood love?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 24, 2009)

BTW, *The Wrestler* - 9/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 24, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Dude, by any chance are you planning to propose to your childhood love?


Lol..............no way. I was a good boy in my child-hood.

And, its the outcome of my idle time. Main bahut faltu cheezei sochta raheta hoon


----------



## Pathik (Jun 24, 2009)

*The Race to Witch Mountain* - 7/10. Nice movie, but the same concept is overused.


----------



## Krow (Jun 24, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> ahhh...this damned theme...anyway watched these four animes- *1.Howl's moving castle
> 2.My neighbour totoro 3.Ponyo on the cliff by the sea*..these three are from the highly acclaimed hayao miyazaki & are just awesome. Also watched *Millenium actress*..this is also very good.



Wow... I dint xpct ne1 ovr here to hunt down good ol' miyazaki! Try Spirited Away. Personally I liked Howl better. Amazing movie.

About Satoshi Kon : Millenium Actress is brilliant, but a lot of people find the plot too confusing. The movie rox though. U cn try his Paprika.

I'll chk out the other two...



Pathik said:


> BTW, *The Wrestler* - 9/10




8/10 for the movie. 9/10 for direction and Mickey Rourke.
Also, Requiem For a Dream was just too good.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 24, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Wow... I dint xpct ne1 ovr here to hunt down good ol' miyazaki! Try Spirited Away. Personally I liked Howl better. Amazing movie.
> 
> About Satoshi Kon : Millenium Actress is brilliant, but a lot of people find the plot too confusing. The movie rox though. U cn try his Paprika.
> 
> I'll chk out the other two...



hey i am a big fan of miyazaki's anime...i've already watched Spirited Away..i just can't say which one's the best...i will try Paprika soon..


----------



## Krow (Jun 24, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Lol..............no way. I was a good boy in my child-hood.
> 
> And, its the outcome of my idle time. Main bahut faltu cheezei sochta raheta hoon



OFFTOPIC:

Nothin's faltu dude! One of my friends once said, " What's life but an intricate illusion? " 

Think on. India needs some great movie historians. 

U never knw whn the faltu*est* thing of today might be tomorrow's gold. John Milton only earned close to 15 pounds for his classic novel *Paradise Lost*. It was appreciated only after he died! Hehe...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> Nothin's faltu dude! One of my friends once said, " What's life but an intricate illusion? "


My idle time is full of dat.



> Think on. India needs some great movie historians.


Is it so? Tell them I'm coming. I'm too proud to hear this. I was not this happy when I passed my Mechanics exam



> U never knw whn the faltu*est* thing of today might be tomorrow's gold. John Milton only earned close to 15 pounds for his classic novel *Paradise Lost*. It was appreciated only after he died! Hehe...


But, none is noting down things I say. Its really Paradise Lost!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I think, now I know the meaning of the last scene.
> A lot of time u just miss the opportunity to say/do something. May be over the years those just become meaningless. But deep down u still feel at least u should have done that. U should have done that, irrespective of the result.
> Then I remembered that in one movie this was shown. Then I got the climax scene, but could not remember the movie




wow how nostalgic, this "I should have done that, I should have done this" happenes all time with me, infact I believe happenes with almost every body
if not all the time. Its preceived as unsatisfaction for those it happenes all the time and Optimism in life is hard to find then..........oh man there I go philosophical again 

No movies to update for now so this goes off topic,,,


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 25, 2009)

Bourne Identity - 7.9/10


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2009)

*The Exorcism of Emily Rose* - 7.5/10


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Lol..............no way. I was a good boy in my child-hood.
> 
> And, its the outcome of my idle time. Main bahut faltu cheezei sochta raheta hoon


hey ur not alone, we all do!
an idle brain is the proverbial devils workshop.
so cant help it.....


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2009)

*48 Hours 7/10*

Good movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 26, 2009)

*Time Crimes*.(Spanish)....Now this is the movie, Primer should have been....keeping all the technical aspects of the Time Travel, all the fundametals up to the mark, no plot holes (none that I can find) created an ultimate interesting movie......entertaining and technically brilliant, which you can follow..... still brushing up your brain cells to comprehend the timeline........*7.5/10* for me......people go watch this...


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 26, 2009)

Waiting for transformer 2. Trailers seem gud....and megan fox too


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 26, 2009)

Fired up- 7/10. Witty,funny dialogues.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Lol..............no way. I was a good boy in my child-hood.
> 
> And, its the outcome of my idle time. Main bahut faltu cheezei sochta raheta hoon


 Idle time ? yar mujhe bhi QTP sikha do agar itta sara free time hai QTP testing main


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Idle time ? yar mujhe bhi QTP sikha do agar itta sara free time hai QTP testing main


Re yaar, u know....its like playing ur own song. At that time u just enjoy what u did.

We write script and then run it. When it runs u can't do anything wid the PC. So we get plenty of free time. As u r in office and under firewall, no sites, no FM (bad signal), bored wid same songs (MP3 player, but can't have new songs everyday)...so I left wid day-dreaming.

U know we have a script which once started takes at least 6-7hrs to complete. So...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 26, 2009)

watched "*the cat returns*"...another really good anime by hayao miyazaki.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> That's a total waste if you're getting those stereo sound ones. Do you have 5.1 channel speakers set up?


Dude just needed a piece of information. I always wanted to ask this question to somebody. Sometimes I find some movie files which say AC3 5.1 What exactly are these? They seem to be around 1.5 to 2.1 GB. I guess since the size is more, quality would also be better. Any inputs? And what about x264 which can be mkv or mp4. This always seems to be better in audio and video quality. Only down point being that it can't be played on a regular DVD player. 
Sorry folks for off topic discussion!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 26, 2009)

Hashemian's Videos.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2009)

@ajayritik, the files with AC3 5.1 means they will provide 5.1 channel sound. THe way a movie is compressed is:-
1>1080p rips> HD print, more details, high resolution so more data. Generally stretches to 7-9GB even 10-12GB can also be.
2>DVD ISO> Original DVD quality print but so don't have as much details as HD so less size
3>CD >well do I need to talk to u about CD quality pictures. Watch then in a resolution of 22' monitor and u'ld come to know.

Now the RIPs are mainly source of HD prints and DVDs.
Some people need to burn them in a CD so 700MB rips for them. Sports quite good frame rate and 2 channel sound. (5.1 or 7.1 channel sound is compressed to 2 channel sound)

Some people like to have all in a small size compared to DVD isos, so 1.43 or 2.4GB files for them. Sports more good frame rate, less video compression, sound is kept as original 5.1 source. As more data is provided so end product result increases.


Ontopic:-
*IP Man 9/10*

Thank you sam for recommending this. Excellent movie. U did mention its from same director of "Dragon tiger gate", but both of the movies are so so different. It doesn't at all smell like that. This one is more perfect and seems made wid utmost care.

Theme I found somewhat similar to Jet Lee's "Fearless"


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2009)

*Terminator Salvation* - 8/10


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 26, 2009)

Black Hawk Down 10/10.


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Terminator Salvation  9/10


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2009)

*Time Crimes*.(Spanish)....Now this is the movie, Primer should have been....keeping all the technical aspects of the Time Travel, all the fundametals up to the mark, no plot holes (none that I can find) created an ultimate interesting movie......entertaining and technically brilliant, which you can follow..... still brushing up your brain cells to comprehend the timeline........7.5/10 for me......people go watch this...


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *IP Man 9/10*
> 
> Thank you sam for recommending this. Excellent movie. U did mention its from same director of "Dragon tiger gate", but both of the movies are so so different. It doesn't at all smell like that. This one is more perfect and seems made wid utmost care.



Thanks for checking on my recomendation, DTG is no way near ipman though from the same director, I'd say check out *Flashpoint* as well, same director and as I mentioned, the last fight with Donnie Yen will take your breath away.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2009)

*A Millionaire's First Love 8/10*

A walk to remember in Korean. But I loved this one too.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2009)

*Revolutionary Road* - 8/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 27, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Dude just needed a piece of information. I always wanted to ask this question to somebody. Sometimes I find some movie files which say AC3 5.1 What exactly are these? They seem to be around 1.5 to 2.1 GB. I guess since the size is more, quality would also be better. Any inputs? And what about x264 which can be mkv or mp4. This always seems to be better in audio and video quality. Only down point being that it can't be played on a regular DVD player.
> Sorry folks for off topic discussion!


AC3, in general, is another name for Dolby Digital. It's a audio compression technology. AC3 5.1 states that it retains the whole 5.1 channel effect ripped from a normal DVD. The higher quality rips, usually the ones with 2+ discs, may have AC 5.1 encoding on them. These are perfect to achieve a proper 5.1 channel surround sound. The increased size is also because of the audio bitrate. Pick any movie of 2CD version & you'll find that it usually has a very high audio bitrate compared to a 1CD version. 

The .mkv & .mp4 are usually containers for storing video, audio & subtitles. They can't be played on normal DVD players with DivX/XviD support is merely because they aren't supported containers. They can only played by supported players like WD HD Media Player. It supports a wide array of formats including Matroska.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

watched Wrestler last night. Amazing movie. 9/10.

How's se7ven?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2009)

terminator salvation 7/10: amazing build up to the finish but the finish seems rushed...would have preferred a more detailed ending and a better link in the end with the previous movies....seems like they are setting the stage for T5


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2009)

@Vamsi, Se7en is a great movie. David Fincher Classic. Go for it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

@pathik, thanks...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2009)

*A Tale of Two Sisters 8.5/10*

At last I watched this movie.
And with the help of IMDB I think I know who is dead and who is alive at the end of the movie.
As a psychopath movie this is a gr8 movie but in horror genre I would still rate Ring best. I expected chilling horror scenes but I got a brainfcuk movie with 2-3 good scenes.

Story good.
Acting brilliant.
Everything else is just perfect but don't call it greatest horror movie ever.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2009)

Terminator : Salvation

6.5/10

Watched it in a multiplex today. It dosent live upto the standards of the previous Terminators. There is very less action and the story isnt good enough to compensate for the lack of action. The direction and Bale's acting is kickass though .


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

Goal 3- 6/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2009)

Now off to watch tLoTR's triology


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2009)

*Office Space* - 9/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 27, 2009)

Just came back from Terminator: Salvation. I liked it. Way better than Terminator: Rise of Machines. It wasn't a major addition to the series, but still passable as a decent action flick. Although this movie still failed to explain the timeline paradox & complicated it even further. I felt Marcus Wright had a better screen presence than Bale. McG has provided a good detail to the post-nuclear affected area. He also has added a greyish tone to the movie along with a grainy effect. The soundtrack is underwhelming. The sound effects were really good. 

I would give it a solid 8/10. Waiting for Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen to release now.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2009)

^ Me too. 

BTW, anyone seen *The Hangover*?. It looks awesome. Will check it out in a day or two.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2009)

*Adaptation 8/10* (6 for story etc and 2 for Nicholas Cage)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2009)

Damn, LoTR movies are big. The first one is around 3 and a half hour. Watched 75% of it. Will finish tomorrow. The third one is 4hrs4mins long o_0


----------



## eggman (Jun 27, 2009)

^^Yeah!! I know.....But it's awesome!!!Thats why films should like these should be watched in cinema


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Whisper of the heart*- this ones currently my favorite anime by hayao miyazaki. 10/10 from me. very soon, i'll complete watching all of miyazaki's films that i can find...i'm just so addicted.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 28, 2009)

*99* - 7.5/10


----------



## chesss (Jun 28, 2009)

Cloverfield - This movie is so frickin awesome!!

Pure awesomeness - 


> The film's camera style, has caused some viewers (particularly in darkened movie theaters) to experience vertigo, including nausea and a temporary loss of balance. Audience members prone to migraines have cited the film as a trigger. Some theaters showing the film, such as AMC Theatres, posted warnings, informing viewers about the filming style of Cloverfield


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2009)

*Azumi* *8/10*

Good sword fight with similarly good story.
At least 2000 to 2500 people were killed in this movie and that woman herself at about one thousand of them.
She has sad eyes and sweet smile and lacks emotions in acting. May be that was demanded from her.

Guys check out u won't regret.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just came back from Terminator: Salvation. I liked it. Way better than Terminator: Rise of Machines. It wasn't a major addition to the series, but still passable as a decent action flick. Although this movie still failed to explain the timeline paradox & complicated it even further. I felt Marcus Wright had a better screen presence than Bale. McG has provided a good detail to the post-nuclear affected area. He also has added a greyish tone to the movie along with a grainy effect. The soundtrack is underwhelming. The sound effects were really good.
> 
> I would give it a solid 8/10. Waiting for Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen to release now.



Ok I also saw *Terminator Salvation* myrating 6.5/10 at the most, yes you are right saying that it was better than the 3rd, but I was in no way able to relate this movie with the original Ts (Unlike Star Treak which was splinded in character development) also agree on the timeline goof ups, too many holes......But the point I *do not agree* is the greyish tone with the grainy effect that was used to portray nuclear holocaust future toned down war zone.......ok NOT because of the tone it self but the Blueish effect Camaron used (the opening scenes in the previous Terminators and when Kyle Reese dreams about the future where after a struggle he enters the bunker where torn down devastated civilians are hiding and then its attacked by a machine) was way way WAY better than this one. Even though its mere a few minutes scene it still really puts the impact of a very scary desolated future, I say McG should have kept the same tone and ambience, but I know he couldn have, after all it was Camaron who directed the original Ts. 

Transformers 2 would be way better than this one I am sure........eagerly waiting

Ok GUYES after jotting my thoughts I went stright toIMDB boards for a discuession there (which I usually do) and just look at the one of the coment this "enjoiskaterguy" guy has to say...this is *EXACTLY* what I am trying to say in my above post....read out what he has to say....
_
The atmosphere that James Cameron and Stan Winston had created for the first 2 films in the franchise is what really hit me and still does to this day. I think that was the key component along with consistency and approach that gave the Terminator film it's unique style and attractiveness. It's metallic-blue overlay, infused with creepy whines of music and heart pounding edge of your seat suspense was what really created this secondary reality if not for only an hour long. It made us have a connection to these characters. A sense of believability in what was really going on. But it was those elements that were able to harness the inner workings of this dark dreamland. In essence the first two Terminators were projected nightmares in a sense, as if you were running and running, but no how fast you ran, the shadowy figure on your toes just keeps closing in. THAT is what made those films so captivating.

Now these elements in one way or another were tried in this newest installment of the franchise. I see it as I've heard before as a "hit and miss" movie in which it got some key features to play out in the film, but lacked that essential tone T1 and T2 romantically portrayed._

I think no better words to say what I already said...........what does Terminator Fans has to say about this.....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 28, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Ok I also saw *Terminator Salvation* myrating 6.5/10 at the most, yes you are right saying that it was better than the 3rd, but I was in no way able to relate this movie with the original Ts (Unlike Star Treak which was splinded in character development) also agree on the timeline goof ups, too many holes......But the point I *do not agree* is the greyish tone with the grainy effect that was used to portray nuclear holocaust future toned down war zone.......ok NOT because of the tone it self but the Blueish effect Camaron used (the opening scenes in the previous Terminators and when Kyle Reese dreams about the future where after a struggle he enters the bunker where torn down devastated civilians are hiding and then its attacked by a machine) was way way WAY better than this one. Even though its mere a few minutes scene it still really puts the impact of a very scary desolated future, I say McG should have kept the same tone and ambience, but I know he couldn have, after all it was Camaron who directed the original Ts.
> 
> Transformers 2 would be way better than this one I am sure........eagerly waiting
> 
> ...


 James Cameron is arguably the finest sci-fi director ever...he is one of the best in the world...too bad he sold the rights to terminator movie series...But i can't wait for avatar movie now..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 28, 2009)

@sam: You must understand that I was rating Terminator: Salvation on a stand alone basis & not comparing them to the ones directed by Cameron. For me, the Terminator franchise ended the day Cameron stepped out of it's direction. Mostow f*cked up the franchise & I lost all hope. Now this is coming from a me, a person, who has idolised this series (read: the original Terminator & Judgement Day) for being the best movies of all time. I am a way bigger fan of this franchise then you can imagine. Infact, Terminator 2: Judgement Day is my all time favourite movie & also ranked no. 1 in my list. I have pretty much every versions of both movies. If I ever get a Blu-Ray player or a PS3, then I'll make sure the first original Blu-Ray movie I would get would be both the Terminators. That is how much I love it.

Coming back to Salvation, I felt it was pretty good as an action movie. I never had huge expectations with it, since T3 had made a mockery of the series. This movie too had some issues, but it was OK. I loved the visual presentation of the movie. The destruction of every area portrayed was a clear picture of what you might have post a nuclear war, may be worse. Bale was good, but I can't seem to understand why he still carries his "Batman voice" in this movie? There were fluid android animations as well. CGI done for the T-600's, Hunters-Killers, The Harvester, Hydrobots, Moto-Terminators etc. had a very authentic feel to them. 

The introduction of Marcus Wright was a good addition to the movie. He had a good role & seemed to overshadow Connor's part too. There should have been a bit more focus on his background, rather than a flimsy intro sequence. Soundtrack was a huge disappointment. Why in the hell can't they keep the original theme which Brad Fiedel had composed? That is something which the movie lacked entirely, a good freaking score. 

The other problem was with the time line paradox. Kyle Reese became a teenager in the future? Huh? This was confusing. First they kill off Sarah Connor out of the blue in T3 & now this is what we get. The plot was still better than T3. It followed up properly with the resistance taking on Skynet, or atleast a part of it. So question remains that with Skynet being a global widespread, how many more movies can we expect? 

*SPOILER ALERT*
Some minor problems I had: the CGI version of Arnold, it wouldn't melt with molten steel & the heart transplant finale. 
*SPOILER END*



> But the point I do not agree is the greyish tone with the grainy effect that was used to portray nuclear holocaust future toned down war zone.......ok NOT because of the tone it self but the Blueish effect Camaron used (the opening scenes in the previous Terminators and when Kyle Reese dreams about the future where after a struggle he enters the bunker where torn down devastated civilians are hiding and then its attacked by a machine) was way way WAY better than this one


I only mentioned it because it had that look. It was more of an information & not a praise. I personally hate a grainy look. Not sure why most high-definition content prefer them in the first place. The greyish tone was alright. It's in the middle of a desert, so you can't expect a full bluish tone used in T1 & T2. Cameron had a vision & he captured it perfectly. It would be a sin for me to compare McG's work to his. 

One more thing I hate is the overuse of CGI these days. They just take out the authenticity of make-up effects, which give a more realistic feel. This is one more aspect where Cameron excelled & most directors failed. If you look at the final confrontation between Arnold & T-1000 in T2, you'll know how realistic it looked compared to T3 & T4. It actually seemed like Arnold was an android. That's because they used proper make up on him & didn't give a CGI wreckage. In T3 & T4, you'll clearly notice that they used CGI to manipulate the skin tearing & the revealing of their endo-skeleton. It's just not good enough. 

I wouldn't want another Terminator movie, to be honest. It was a brilliant franchise till Judgement Day, but now it's just being stretched from every direction.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The .mkv & .mp4 are usually containers for storing video, audio & subtitles. They can't be played on normal DVD players with DivX/XviD support is merely because they aren't supported containers. They can only played by supported players like WD HD Media Player. It supports a wide array of formats including Matroska.



The other day I read a list of DVD players that support MKV format but I guess will not get them in India though. Can you tell me how much would this* WD HD Media Player cost in India?* I remember seeing an ad of it on digit forum and may be the price was under 10k.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 28, 2009)

It's available in India for 7k & add on an external HDD to it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2009)

*The President is Coming 8/10*

This is a gr8 movie. If you want intelligent humor, black comedy. This is what u r waiting for. Go check out. 
Two thumbs up for this movie. Not recommended to everyone


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2009)

*From Within* *6/10*

So-so...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 28, 2009)

"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next"

And this is the effect of watching Gladiator unteenth time.....

Gladiator,FTW.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Kiki's Delivery service-* again by hayao miyazaki...man his movies are just awesome..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

Has any one seen Trainspotting? How is it?


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 29, 2009)

Very Bad Things- Comedy/Crime/Just Hilarious-8/10


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Has any one seen Trainspotting? How is it?



Nice. 8/10. Also see *Requiem for a Dream* if you like it


----------



## Krow (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^ +1

Depressing, but awesome!

*@ sekhar_xxx* I wish I had as much time as you. Miyazaki rocks!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2009)

*Howl's moving castle 8/10*

Feel good fantasy movie.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 30, 2009)

_*Angels and demons*_ - Good execution. But the church's minute details and puzzles were way too much for me. I sorta guessed the ending so didn't find it way too exciting. But entertaining stuff anyway.

_First movie in almost one and half months! Not long ago I used to watch one movie per day. Cruel life._


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2009)

a_medico said:


> _*Angels and demons*_ - Good execution. But the church's minute details and puzzles were way too much for me. I sorta guessed the ending so didn't find it way too exciting. But entertaining stuff anyway.
> 
> _First movie in almost one and half months! Not long ago I used to watch one movie per day. Cruel life._


Read the book if u've not yet. IMO, this is better than The Da Vinci Code.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

watched, L.A. Confedential,

A kick ass movie. Amazing performance by Russell Crowe. Curtis Hanson did well in his direction. If any one hasn't seen(Wish i was the last one. it came in 1997) Don't even dare to miss it.

9/10.

Trainspotting

I don't know the name of the actors. But There is a characters called 'Spud' and 'tommy' who blew my mind with their performances. The film never feel lagging. Overall a film to be watched.

8.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Coraline*- a very good animated movie...has a feel of Tim Burton's classics...8.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2009)

@all experts, please recommend all u can....
Time is running out.


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @all experts, please recommend all u can....
> Time is running out.


what ru talking abt?? TPB???


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2009)

confused said:


> what ru talking abt?? TPB???


yes


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

gangs of new york FTW - 8/10


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

The Hurt Locker - 9/10


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

The.Hunt.for.Red.October - 8/10


----------



## confused (Jul 1, 2009)

rocknrolla - 9.5/10


----------



## chesss (Jul 1, 2009)

> Coraline- a very good animated movie...has a feel of Tim Burton's classics...8.5/10
> __________________


I felt it was a tad childish, and there were just too many songs in the movie


----------



## Rahim (Jul 1, 2009)

Sita Sings The Blues


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

Saving Private Ryan - 8/10...

A must watch movie..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pan's Labyrinth* - 8/10


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 2, 2009)

confused said:


> rocknrolla - 9.5/10



I love this Brit mob movie. Sequel is due..."The Read rocknrolla"


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2009)

Transformers 2 :- 8/10


----------



## girish.g (Jul 2, 2009)

^^i agree transformers 2:8/10 would have given it a 9 if it was a bit shorter


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2009)

Braindead :- 7/10 

The movie is gory as well as comic.

The Priest :- "I kick ass for the lord" 

rofl


----------



## ayahuasca (Jul 3, 2009)

*THE WARRIORS(2009)*, superb story, superb cinematography, superb frames, superb action...


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 3, 2009)

Watchmen- WOW or 9/10.


----------



## GameAddict (Jul 3, 2009)

ayahuasca said:


> *THE WARRIORS(2009)*, superb story, superb cinematography, superb frames, superb action...



IMDB Link?


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 3, 2009)

FARGO..(A TRUE STORY)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0116282/


----------



## Pathik (Jul 3, 2009)

*The Andromeda Strain* - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2009)

*Being John Malkovich 8/10*

This Kauffman (or watever spelling it is) guy is crazy...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2009)

ayahuasca said:


> *THE WARRIORS(2009)*, superb story, superb cinematography, superb frames, superb action...



yep warriors is a good movie albeit not an action one but worth for serious cinema lovers, I would like to give the credit to Awlly who recommended this movie to me...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2009)

*Watchmen 8/10*

I expected a superhero movie but it disappointed me. It asked to put my brains and asked me to think more. 
Has a very complex and dark theme. Dark side of our heroes.

A bit lengthy and not for everyone. My room-mate who is not into such brain-involving movies called it boring.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2009)

sam9s said:


> yep warriors is a good movie albeit not an action one but worth for serious cinema lovers, I would like to give the credit to Awlly who recommended this movie to me...


I'm pretty sure he isn't talking about Once Were Warriors, which was the movie I recommended. If I have got the link properly then it should be this *Warrior*. If not this then I'm not sure which "The Warriors" he is talking about. 

Anyway coming back to my movie spree:
Fired Up - 8/10. Loved this film.
Hack - 7/10. OK'ish slasher flick
He's Just Not That Into You - 7/10
Echelon Conspiracy - 6/10. A complete rip-off of Eagle Eye.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

rhitwick, is the DVD rip out?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2009)

^yes


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm pretty sure he isn't talking about Once Were Warriors, which was the movie I recommended. If I have got the link properly then it should be this *Warrior*. If not this then I'm not sure which "The Warriors" he is talking about.
> 
> Anyway coming back to my movie spree:
> Fired Up - 8/10. Loved this film.
> ...



oops I got mixed up with the names I guess, and yes even I am sure he does not mean the movie we mentioned......never the less.....Once Were Warriors was some serious movie stuff and highly recommended


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 5, 2009)

hangover---best comedy ever-9/10


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

Watched 'Sex and the City' waste of time and electricity - 4/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2009)

sam9s said:


> oops I got mixed up with the names I guess, and yes even I am sure he does not mean the movie we mentioned......never the less.....Once Were Warriors was some serious movie stuff and highly recommended


Tell me bout it. It was a totally fantastic film. I somehow saw it again. Very brutal stuff in there & intensely acted as well. Everything about that movie felt totally realistic. Especially the finale bashing that Jake delivers.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

I have seen plenty of religious/conspiracy/controversial movies and thought, "Heck, I have seen it all !!". 
Then I was hit by this monster: *The Man From Earth*. Brilliant acting and dialogues were superb and not to forget the main theme. A very thought-provoking movie which forces one to sit by some quiet place and think what just happened.


@all: Any more of such movies would be welcomed. Suggestions plz.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, i could have typed it for you. But feeling lazy to type... go 





> here


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

^Thanks Lucifer = Satan


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

Nope, Loucifier=My favourate character in one my favorite games of all time(Guitar Heroes 3: Legends of Rock)

And one of the powerful charecters I've seen in movies(Constantine).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2009)

Knowing - 6/10. Yet another victim of "started out good but epic fail at the end" kind of movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2009)

*Batman Begins*....7.5/10...I know I know...its been pretty late for me to see this one but today I finally gave it a try and what a try was it....I should have seen this one before TDK, as then I would have appreciated TDK more......this is a true reboot to the batman series and again as I have been saying, the secret lies in true characterization and I love movies which have depth in that......for me BB was better than TDK....which might not have been had I seen BB before TDK....


----------



## eggman (Jul 5, 2009)

*TERMINATOR SALVATION* - 6/10 : Good action stand alone film....dunno why critics are bashing it...ofcourse MCG ain't no James Cameron...but its totally enjoyable!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2009)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop - 7/10.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 5, 2009)

Hangover-10/10

Watched it twice and o could not stop laughing. 


They walk into a hotel named Ceaser's palace. The guy asks the receptionist.

guy-Err, i am sure you get asked this question quite a lot, but did Caeser actually live here??

Stu- I broke a tooth, i married a whore

Allan- how dare you call her a whore, shes a nice lady.


----------



## chesss (Jul 5, 2009)

> Knowing - 6/10.


I might add, some of special effects (accident scenes) in this movie are SPECTACULAR! 
they alone made the movie worth a watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2009)

chesss said:


> I might add, some of special effects (accident scenes) in this movie are SPECTACULAR!
> they alone made the movie worth a watch.


Yes they were, but unfortunately, what could have been a really good movie, got screwed up big time due to a shoddy ending. Heck even the Aircraft & Train crash sequence  were splendid.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucky Number Sleven...

MORGAN FREEMAN, BEN KINGSLEY,BRUCE WILLIS.JOSH HARTNETT 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0425210/


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2009)

*Odd Couple II* 7/10...Oh man this is one funny movie, with hilarious punchlines.....its about to old friends who do not get along too good but still are buddies going for the marriage of their children indecently with each other........and they land up in some seriously funny situations.......one of the better comedies I have seen lately...


----------



## girish.g (Jul 6, 2009)

angels & demons 6/10 the book was better.
the girl next door 10/10 awesome movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *Odd Couple II* 7/10...Oh man this is one funny movie, with hilarious punchlines.....its about to old friends who do not get along too good but still are buddies going for the marriage of their children indecently with each other........and they land up in some seriously funny situations.......one of the better comedies I have seen lately...


Have you seen the part one of this movie? IF not check that out too. Though I've not yet seen part two.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *Odd Couple II* 7/10...Oh man this is one funny movie, with hilarious punchlines.....its about to old friends who do not get along too good but still are buddies going for the marriage of their children indecently with each other........and they land up in some seriously funny situations.......one of the better comedies I have seen lately...


This was an awesome movie. I remember watching it ages ago on HBO. I just the movie back again. Plan to watch it when time permits. It was seriously hilarious.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> *TERMINATOR SALVATION* - 6/10 : Good action stand alone film....dunno why critics are bashing it...ofcourse MCG ain't no James Cameron...but its totally enjoyable!!


6/10 from me too. Im very disappointed with Bales performance (if there was any) why was he carrying the same TDK voice?  .I did liked Sam Worthington performance .


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 6, 2009)

Knowing : - 7 /10 

2 points just for sfx..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2009)

Watched "Watchmen". Even though the movie is not that great. The opening song just blew off my mind. Definitely one of the best songs I've ever heard. And the Picturization
too deserves a special appreciation.

Score - 8.5/10


----------



## a_medico (Jul 6, 2009)

girish.g said:


> angels & demons 6/10 the book was better.
> the girl next door 10/10 awesome movie


 
There are two *The girl next door*. But I think you must be talking about the _love story_ one...not the _torture_ one.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ...not the _torture_ one.


Yeah...he would not then rate it that high.
U can't love that movie. It gave me 15 days trauma...I dare not to watch dat movie again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2009)

Urban Legends: Final Cut - 7/10
Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian - 8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 7, 2009)

How about some good love stories or movies of Romance genre which are really touching. I think Notebook is one that I may have to catch upon. Any other suggestions folks?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2009)

^  American Beauty (Family drama.. Won 5 Oscars)
   Good will hunting(Excellent performances by Matt Damon and Rob wills)
   Titanic(I don't have to say about this)
   Changeling,Gran Torino, Million Dollar Baby (Marvels by Client Eastwood)
   ShawShank Redemption,
   L.A. Confidential,
   Goya's ghost,
   Pulp Fiction,
   City of Gods,
   The Departed.

Suggest me some awesome wold war movies. I've seen Flags of our fathers, Schindler's list, Saving private Ryan. Are there any movies that are better than these?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> How about some good love stories or movies of Romance genre which are really touching. I think Notebook is one that I may have to catch upon. Any other suggestions folks?


Love Actually. It's the only romantic film which ranks the highest in my books. I specially got it's HD version for the beautiful visuals. Notebook doesn't even come close to this movie. Give it a try.


----------



## rajhot (Jul 7, 2009)

Loucifier said:


> ^
> Changeling,Gran Torino, Million Dollar Baby (Marvels by Client Eastwood)
> ShawShank Redemption,
> L.A. Confidential,
> ...


He asked for romantics movies i guess *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/29.gif



Loucifier said:


> Suggest me some awesome wold war movies. I've seen Flags of our fathers, Schindler's list, Saving private Ryan. Are there any movies that are better than these?


U need only WW movies or any war movies?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> How about some good love stories or movies of Romance genre which are *really touching*.?



That's what i meant.



> U need only WW movies or any war movies?


WW are preferred. But tell me anything..


----------



## rajhot (Jul 7, 2009)

Brotherhood(2004) - korean
Black hawk down
Platoon
Paths of glory
The deer hunter
Letters from Iwo Jima
Das Boot

These may not be better than those 3 movies but still these are very good War movies


----------



## a_medico (Jul 7, 2009)

_Touching love stories..few which I recall:_

If you liked _Notebook_, give *Away from her* a try. It is equally good if not better. And then there is Korean _A moment to remember_.

_Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind_- Watch it with subtitles.
_The Classic_ (Korean)
_Before Sunset
Chasing Amy_ (a very twisted movie on relationships)
_Hazaaron Khwaishein Aisi_ (something which made Shiney Ahuja famous before the maid thing)
_Legends of the fall_
_Dear Frankie_ - strong scttish accent. So don't dare to watch without subtitles. but great movie.
_P.S. I love you
My sassy girl_ (korean)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 7, 2009)

3:10 to Yuma 3.75/5 a very good movie.also check apaloosa

Revolutionary Road 3.5/5 exceptional acting overall.a must watch for all serious movie fans


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 7, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Brotherhood(2004) - korean
> Black hawk down
> Platoon
> Paths of glory
> ...




u may wanna see this(ww2 movie fans like me )
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_War_II_films


----------



## red_devil (Jul 7, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> How about some good love stories or movies of Romance genre which are really touching. I think Notebook is one that I may have to catch upon. Any other suggestions folks?




Love stories, Romance -- How about a few Korean/Japanese flicks?

I don't know if these come across as the best ones out there {plus I've only seen these many }
<..no particular order..>

*Virgin Snow, Sky of Love, Love so Divine *

I've only seen these...dunno how good or bad these are in comparison to other movies in the genre..


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 8, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Love Actually. It's the only romantic film which ranks the highest in my books. I specially got it's HD version for the beautiful visuals. Notebook doesn't even come close to this movie. Give it a try.


I got suggestion about the movie notebook from this thread here so have no idea how that movie would be. Anyways will try to watch the movie that you mentioned.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I got suggestion about the movie notebook from this thread here so have no idea how that movie would be. Anyways will try to watch the movie that you mentioned.


U won't regret


----------



## confused (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah its like bollywood masala flick, only much better class


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 9, 2009)

South Park-bigger,longer & uncut

fu(king funny.LMAO


----------



## sam9s (Jul 9, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Have you seen the part one of this movie? IF not check that out too. Though I've not yet seen part two.



Yep seen the first movie as well, that was good, however I liked II better ...maybe because the body language of these old bones made them more funny



Ethan_Hunt said:


> This was an awesome movie. I remember watching it ages ago on HBO. I just the movie back again. Plan to watch it when time permits. It was seriously hilarious.



Have you seen both.....both are worth watching ..


----------



## eggman (Jul 9, 2009)

*THANK YOU FOR SMOKING* - 7.5/10 :
Awesome satire-comedy with smart,witty dialogues!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Have you seen both.....both are worth watching ..


The first one was way too old. So didn't feel like watching it. 

The Haunting in Connecticut - 7/10. 

Can't wait for Transformers: ROTF to release this weekend.


----------



## confused (Jul 9, 2009)

he's just not that into you - 7/10
paisa vasool, coz 4-5 stories in one. also u get a lot of relationship tips. but ending is a let down.

ghost (1990) - 7/10
nice plot, okay acting, and quite funny.


----------



## eggman (Jul 9, 2009)

*CHANGELING*- 9/10

Awesome heartbreaking cinema!!! Must see!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> U won't regret


Which movie are you referring to Notebook or Love Actually?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Which movie are you referring to Notebook or Love Actually?


Notebook...u wrote about Notebook right??


----------



## Krow (Jul 9, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> How about some good love stories or movies of Romance genre which are really touching. I think Notebook is one that I may have to catch upon. Any other suggestions folks?



Stardust. Based upon novel by Neil Gaiman, famous comic book writer. First romantic movie that I liked. Its Fantasy too.



Loucifier said:


> Suggest me some awesome wold war movies. I've seen Flags of our fathers, Schindler's list, Saving private Ryan. Are there any movies that are better than these?



Not WW, but awesome all the same :

Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket

Both Vietnam, both awesome.



Indiana Jones 1 - 6/10 - Dint like it that much.
Indiana Jones 2 - 3/10 - Far too stereotyped! No wonder Steven was denied permission to shoot in India!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 10, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Notebook...u wrote about Notebook right??


Yeah but also I was talking about someone else's suggestion about Love Actually.
I didn't like U, Me Aur Hum that much I hope Notebook which is the original movie is far better coz I read from here in this thread that it's a good movie better than the Hindi one.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Yeah but also I was talking about someone else's suggestion about Love Actually.
> I didn't like U, Me Aur Hum that much I hope Notebook which is the original movie is far better coz I read from here in this thread that it's a good movie better than the Hindi one.


I've not seen U, Me aur hum. But after seeing trailers (I've not seen Notebook till then too) decided not to watch it. I felt it won't be good. 
What works for a film may not work for another.
U need to create the environment and then gradually feed the audience the trauma, pain, sorrow of the protagonists.
When I saw Notebook I got that it can't be remade. (but I liked "Away from her" much, concept is similar to Notebook but more heart wrenching)

I've not yet seen "Love Actually" (but the concept matches with Hrithik's new movie Kites   )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 10, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I've not yet seen "Love Actually" (but the concept matches with Hrithik's new movie Kites   )


It's actually Salam-e-Ishq which has borrowed the plot from Love Actually, or atleast some elements of it.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Watched terminator salvation 3/5 good movie to see in the theatres.gr8 CG work.ok storyline


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's actually Salam-e-Ishq which has borrowed the plot from Love Actually, or atleast some elements of it.


...I mistook it for "Lost in translation"


----------



## eggman (Jul 10, 2009)

*AS GOOD AS IT GETS* - 8/10 : Excellent Rom-com with amazing performances by both the leads(Jack Nicholson and Helen Hunt).


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2009)

"The Song of Sparrows."

A heart-touching movie,
Shows a man who struggles to fulfill the family needs.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2009)

Loved transformers. First day first show. Megan fox was oozing hotness. OMG!!

It was so damn cold in the theater else would have surely come. 

Awesome graphics, treat for your eyes. The storyline was better in the first part though.


----------



## confused (Jul 10, 2009)

watchmen - 9/10
splendid movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2009)

*Transformers2 8.5/10*

Well, coming straight from the theater. Here is my review.

(This time more about the environment)
Place: Cinemax Wonder mall, Thane west (Yes, venue is most important)
Show Time: 8:15PM (And I came back at 11:45PM)

*8:15PM:* We are waiting for the show to start. Highly anticipating for another mind blowing flick. The film is not starting.

*8:25PM:* Still nothing. Asked the doorkeeper what happened, he told its just gonna start.

*8:35PM:* Still nothing. A few of us charged the doorkeeper and demanded the manager. And came to know a (shocking?!) truth. The Print of the movie has not yet reached to this hall. i.e. somewhere the first half of the movie is still not finished so we have to wait. Being a civilized mob we wait.

*8:40PM:* In between the scratched audio CD they were playing started repeating the songs. Now at least 10-15 guys of us charged again. Started whistling, booing, shouting. (Oh, it remembered my college dayz..   ). Oh yeah, the movie has not started!!!

*8:45PM:* At last, at last it started. Half an hour wasted.


Movie: Good.
Story: Do u need?
GFX: Awesome!!! Do a favor to ur eyes, watch it only in big screen.

It was a 2.5 hrs movie and if I count the total time spent only in dialogs it would be 30min approx. Rest is action only. Yes this is the movie I like. No long lecture on moral values etc. U r good, he's bad. He deserves to die. Concluded. 
*-1:* But, it some how failed to build the tension. Well, hero falls and gets up eventually but won't just feel the pain, u won't feel the anxiety while he fights (I at least felt something is missing). 
*-2*: Well this is only view. Maxi,um fight scenes are close up. Means two big autobots are fighting and u r taking closeup shots (or showing it to audience). I kinda confused who is beating whom. Where is he hitting, how? As they were very fast paced action, I kinda got lost in it. at least show it from such an angle that full body is seen of them. 

Rest is ok. Check it out.

(Any more superhero, fantasy must watch movie gonna release near by? Anyone knows?)

Oh, I forgot to mention, we got another 10 mins interval break. I guess they were waiting for the second part of the movie to finish in another screen

Verdict: Good movie, bad experience.


----------



## eggman (Jul 11, 2009)

^^lol.........
About -2 , i had the same complaint with T1............closeup..........too much!!!
And I guess shaky camera must be there?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^lol.........
> About -2 , i had the same complaint with T1............closeup..........too much!!!
> And I guess shaky camera must be there?


It's a Michael Bay movie, what do you expect? 

Anyway, since I have my weekend free, would drop in for a Sunday show. Too bad couldn't make it first day first show due to work.


----------



## eggman (Jul 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's a Michael Bay movie, what do you expect?
> 
> Anyway, since I have my weekend free, would drop in for a Sunday show. Too bad couldn't make it first day first show due to work.



I expect explosions and fight.......not closeups


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 11, 2009)

i dont agree with most fellas here giving Transformers 2 such good rating.this aint the jurassic park age for us to rate movies just on CG

Watched Lock,Stock and two Smoking Barrels 4.5/5 awesome stuff epic lols must watch definitely.

and just to let u guyz know Pheri Hera Pheri is a complete rip-off this movie  i'm not angry coz PHP stole the story i'm only angry coz it made my laughing experience a bit diluted which otherwise would have killed me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2009)

eggman said:


> I expect explosions and fight.......not closeups


If you have seen previous Michael Bay flicks, then you already know he has a notion for close up shots & rotating camera.


----------



## eggman (Jul 11, 2009)

^I've only seen Bad Boys and Transformers from Him!!!


----------



## girish.g (Jul 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *-2*: Well this is only view. Maxi,um fight scenes are close up. Means two big autobots are fighting and u r taking closeup shots (or showing it to audience). I kinda confused who is beating whom. Where is he hitting, how? As they were very fast paced action, I kinda got lost in it. at least show it from such an angle that full body is seen of them.


+1 same thing here, no idea about who is kicking who's ass. BTW i loved the autobot twins .


----------



## girish.g (Jul 11, 2009)

bolt-7/10 almost good,but the ending was predictable
Van Wilder Freshman Year: 9/10 great watch. almost like the american pie series


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2009)

girish.g said:


> +1 same thing here, no idea about who is kicking who's ass. BTW i loved the autobot twins .


Hmmm....later I was checking IMDB and found its not only us. A few guys there too sound similar to us.


*Azumi2 8/10*

A bit more on story side. Less people died compared to first part but gore factor increased.
Action:6+Story:2=8


----------



## a_medico (Jul 12, 2009)

*The Brøken*  - Guys, go watch this movie. Awesome horror movie(not for gore freaks, mind you!). David Lynch style direction, but more comprehensible. Very few scary scenes but very edge of the sit thriller. Always had me curious throughout the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2009)

*Body of Lies 8/10*

(Thanx Sam for recommending this)

Good movie.
Took a little bit more go into its plot. I.e. a bit extra time spent on building up the environment.

I would still rate Leonardo's performance in "Blood Diamond" better than this.

Question: How did Hani Pasha in the movie came to know about Ferris's lies?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

rhitwick, hani knows about the lies told by ferris. ferris happen to say the truth to hani when he was in the party with his wife. It is pretty strait forward. Why do you have any doubts on this?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> rhitwick, hani knows about the lies told by ferris. ferris happen to say the truth to hani when he was in the party with his wife. It is pretty strait forward. Why do you have any doubts on this?


Ferris tells Hani after he found Aisha is kidnapped. Now if Hani kidnapped Aisha, what was his reason, he didn't know anything about Ferris's mission right?

After knowing about Ferris, Hani sets him up, I got that but he kidnapped Aisha why? Or did hi not?
Again, in captivity Ferris asks Al-Saleem about the girl, he tells that was a lie. Now, if Al-Saleem didn't know anything about the gal, how can he say its a lie?

If I go back, Al-Saleem first comes to know about Ferris plan not Hani right?
Next scene, Ferris gets a photograph of he n Aisha together.
Next scene, Aisha is missing. Now One of them (Hani or Al-Saleem) kidnapped her. I just don't find enough reason that Hani would do that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

> Ferris tells Hani after he found Aisha is kidnapped. Now if Hani kidnapped Aisha, what was his reason, he didn't know anything about Ferris's mission right?



hani kidnapped ayisha. So that Ferris could listen to him..



> If I go back, Al-Saleem first comes to know about Ferris plan not Hani right?
> Next scene, Ferris gets a photograph of he n Aisha together.
> Next scene, Aisha is missing. Now One of them (Hani or Al-Saleem) kidnapped her. I just don't find enough reason that Hani would do that.



Let me settle all of your doubts by one paragraph..

Hani makes a deal with Al-Saleem that he would deliver a CIA agent to him in exchage of money.(hani does not tell that he is hani to Al-Saleem)

His plan was that he will kidnap ayisha and phone to ferris saying that Al-Saleem kidnapped ayisha. Then, ferries would leave to Al-Saleem to rescue ayisha. During which they can catch Al-Saleem with the help of hani's agent in Al-Saleem group(karami).

I think your doubts will come to an end. If you find any plot holes then bring it to me. I just love plot holes.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2009)

*Lost in translation 8/10*

A very beautiful and simple story. Simply pwns those extravagant love stories.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen - 8/10. Yes I liked the movie, BUT it wasn't as good as the first one. The biggest downfall of this movie was it's lame ass humour. It must possibly be the worst cheesy ass script ever. The dialogues were horrendous. The only thing keeping it from falling apart was the visual effects & action, which it delivers. The finale was intense with pretty much every Autobots & Decepticons battling it out. Some of the new Decepticons like Ravage, Devastator, Grindor & Wheelie were awesome. Watch this in a Cinema for god's sake & not some TS or R5 releases.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

Forest Gump - 8.5/10.

A decent movie..

how is American history X?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> how is American history X?


Wrong question. Go watch it ASAP.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

^ Completed watching it. Amazing movie. Thanks ethan bahi, for recommending it.

How is reservoir dogs?


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2009)

^^^ Reservoir is great. Its my fav Quentin movie. Some say Pulp is better, but I say Reservoir.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2009)

^ better than pulp? No way man, i can bet you. I've not seen the movie till now nevertheless


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2009)

^^^ Maybe I like it better coz I saw it before Pulp. Anyways, both are great films, so it really doesnt matter which one I like better. 


Primer [2004] - 9.1428571/10

I need to watch it a second time before I can fully comprehend what I just saw. I wouldnt recommend it to anyone who wants entertainment only. The movie made me think [a lot]. Reflects how complex time-travel can actually be. Overall, I'd put this movie right somewhere near the top of my fav sci-fi movie list [along with 2001!].  Made on a budget of only $7000, this flick is freaking amazing.

No Country For Old Men - 9.5/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 13, 2009)

17 Again - 8/10.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 13, 2009)

according to u guys hw is 'Step up 2 The Streets' ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 13, 2009)

^Let me put it this way, it's way better than the first one & actually connects with the theme of the movie.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 13, 2009)

Watched Pulp Fiction 4.5/5 epic


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 13, 2009)

Watchmen (Director's Cut) - 9/10. Awesome movie. Two thumbs up for Rorschach's role in the movie.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 13, 2009)

men of honor

its got low rating on imdb...but i liked it


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2009)

*Armageddon*- 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2009)

*Paul Bart Mall Cop 7 or 7.5* */10*

Its nothing new but a change of theme. Looser gets drm gal by doing some heroic task. Its the execution which makes it enjoyable. I did enjoy and found it a feel-good movie.

Do check out. At least it would bring a smile onto ur face.


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2009)

Donnie Darko - 9/10

Perfect food for my Sci-Fi hunger...

Going on a sci-fi barrage now...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2009)

completed watching reservoir dogs. A good moive 8/10

any one seen Leaving LasVegas? How is it?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 14, 2009)

watched Terminator 4 in theatre, the movie is a total pile of crap and some one should terminate the f%@#ing director and everybody else involved in the movie.


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 14, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Watchmen (Director's Cut) - 9/10. Awesome movie. Two thumbs up for Rorschach's role in the movie.





Techalomaniac said:


> Donnie Darko - 9/10
> 
> Perfect food for my Sci-Fi hunger...
> 
> Going on a sci-fi barrage now...




^^ What They Said...

Also...for sci-fi
*A Scanner Darkly*---9/10.
*Appleseed and Appleseed Ex Machina*---10/10 for the animation/action/fx


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2009)

@ *uchiha_madara* U may send a T-101 over to the director's house...

Contact - 1997 - 9.89/10
As good as it gets. Starts a bit slow, but overall mindblowing...

Body Snatchers - 1993 - 7/10
Decent, worth a one-time watch. Good thing is that this version of the novel relies very less on SFX and yet manages to create the tension/drama/terror in the mind.

Sci-fi barrage continues...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 15, 2009)

RocknRolla- 9/10 
After a long time I saw such a movie. Joins my list of clssics like Snatch, Lock,Stock and 2 smoking Barrels. Just shaved the point for botched ending.
I mean what happens between the Russians and the Accountant chick and if the whole thing with the Russians was about the painting then how the bloody hell does Archy gets hold of it?
BTW does anyone knows when "The Real RocknRolla" is gonna be out?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2009)

@Techalomaniac: You understood Primer on the second go? Wow. Like Primer, if there are any 1337h4xx0r film that uses real language, real tools and lengthy screencapture sequences? now that would be something.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 15, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Body Snatchers - 1993 - 7/10
> Decent, worth a one-time watch. Good thing is that this version of the novel relies very less on SFX and yet manages to create the tension/drama/terror in the mind.
> 
> Sci-fi barrage continues...



Also do give *The Brøken* a try. You might like it.

Can't wait to watch Mallika in *HISSS*. Guys, do watch its trailer on _youtube_. Its quite neat and creepy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 15, 2009)

Private School (1983) - 8/10. This was a hilarious movie. Love the 80's comedy flick.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2009)

@a_medico... HISS is being edited in Hollywood (donno why), been following Mallika Sherawat's updates on twitter... more or less talks about HISS (*twitter.com/mallikala)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

got any news on Inglorious *******s.....?!

Can't wait to see another WWII movie. That too with a famous hero like Pitt....


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2009)

^The trailer is amazing... Brad Pitt as I have never seen him before, probably will be his best film. Meet Joe Black being the possible exception.


----------



## Krow (Jul 15, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @Techalomaniac: You understood Primer on the second go? Wow. Like Primer, if there are any 1337h4xx0r film that uses real language, real tools and lengthy screencapture sequences? now that would be something.



I havent watched it a second time yet! I hope I understand and lyk it double on the second go. Real Language/Tools in any other film would be a dream come true, although i doubt if any other competent filmmakers would also be  [wo]men of science [not talking about u, Mr. Carruth!]! But the more I think about it, the more Primer makes sense. Time Travel won't be as simple as so many sci-fi stories seem to indicate. This was somewhat like a "Butterfly Effect". I think everything started to change after he forgot the cellphone in his pocket. Anyway, no further comments until a second watch.

PS : I'm gonna watch the Butterfly Effect too.

A Boy And His Dog [1975] - 8.47/10
Unique concept, unique movie. Reminded me that Sci-Fi need not always be about Grand spaceships/aliens/humanity-under-threat. A very simplistic movie, well-made because the director doesn't grow too big for his own boots.


----------



## Krow (Jul 15, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Also do give *The Brøken* a try. You might like it.



Sure dude! This one looks interesting. Safely tucked away right in the midst of my movies-to-watch list.


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 16, 2009)

maxonline_mp said:


> This is nice thread
> 
> 
> plz click here



yeah right!!


----------



## Krow (Jul 16, 2009)

Invasion Of The Body Snatchers [1956]  - 8.92/10
Nerve-Jangling! Thrilling! Watch it!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2009)

*The Hangover* - 9/10.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jul 17, 2009)

Finally managed to watch The Dark Knight ..... insanely awesome movie but somehow i liked Batman Begins more than dark knight !!!!! 


Lucky number slevin ----10/10


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

maybe this had been posted previously... 
but has anuone watched 'John Tucker must die'
awesome comedy 10/10


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 17, 2009)

Another 10/10...

Movie called 'Pan's Labyrinth' or 'El Laberinto del fauno'
Its a spanish movie available with subtitles in english... i dont know if there is a dubbed version around...

If anyone has seen it, they will agree that this movie stays with you long after it's over...

A must watch for any film buff...you wont regret it...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2009)

Any body seen "The prestige"? How is it?


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

prestige is 10/10 movie... exceept for the acting of christian bale... i dont like his acting very much...
The movie is about magical tricks and based on logic unlike The Illusionist.
Story isn't that great but  presentation is top-notch. The very first scene is classic which is repeated at the end. One of my all-time favorites. Is in IMDB top 250 list too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Any body seen "The prestige"? How is it?


Its a gr8 movie.
What do u want more when u get Christian Bale, Hugh Jackman as acotrs and Directed by none other than Christopher Nolan...

Go check it out. 

With it I would recommend "The Illusionist" if u've not yet watched it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 17, 2009)

Losin' It - 8/10.


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 17, 2009)

For all Sci-Fi buffs---

"The Man from Earth"

250,000,000 / 10 really!

No spectacular graphics/stunts/action sequences...
95 % of the movie is just people sitting around in a living room and talking...thinking man's SF...

But it is a sci-fi/mystery movie that will completely blow your mind...guaranteed.

If you plan to see it do yourself a favour and dont google/ imdb it... if you bump into the tiniest spoiler, the movie will be wrecked for you...

cheers!


----------



## a_medico (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ totally agree. One of the most amazing movies ever made!

My next movie will be _Sankat City_. Heard some good reviews.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ yea ,saw it some mnth ago,One of the best sci-fi ever!!

Transformers 2 -  6/10


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2009)

*17 Again* - 7/10


----------



## dissel (Jul 17, 2009)

Can anyone know where to find *Salvador (Puig Antich) 2CD English Subtitles*...As this movie is recommended here & now I am stuck with it.

If anyone have it please *PM* me,

Tried open sub,but can't find - this movie is 2006 one not 1986 one.
Thanks In advance.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2009)

Completed watching "The Prestige".man, I can't believe that I really missed this film. I must be a n00b. Just completed watching. One of the best movie i have ever seen. HATS OFF....

BTW, suggest me some heart touching movies. What every may be the genre.


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 17, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> BTW, suggest me some heart touching movies. What every may be the genre.



Watch "Pan's Labyrinth" it's spanish so make sure you get the english subtitles...i have recommended it earlier in this thread. I'm not generally into sentimental movies and i watched this because i thought it wasnt one... but it was, and i dont regret it...and it will touch your heart, guaranteed...


----------



## Nithu (Jul 17, 2009)

*Wall-E * = 10/10

Good story and amazing graphics... 

*The Pink Panther-2* = 8/10

Very funny movie...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 17, 2009)

Harry Potter and The Half Blood Prince :- just back from the first day, first show . Finally a decent Potter movie!

7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2009)

*The Broken 6/10*

Perfect comparison *Primer*.

Both of the films are same. Boring, made for himself (only director and author) movie. Not for audience. Entertainment Quotient 0. For eg. this is a 1hr 28min movie and first time when something happens (if u count that something!!!) is after u passed 40mins.

Initial a few shots are too long. Eg. our protagonist (or the lady who got much camera focus, screen time and comparatively more dialog) is walking in a subway, u show that for 5 fcuking minutes. Why, why do u do that? Why would I be interested to watch someone just walking, eating, yawning etc. Why so much importance to these minute details? They don't contribute anything but boring the audience.

Even Primer had a proper ending, however twisted that may be, but it had. BUT, this movie even lacks an ending.

Those who loved/understood this movie, my question to them: Who killed whom and why?
Why so many clones? Why there are no police?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2009)

*Shoot 'Em Up* :9/10

Over the top action movie.Witty Dialogues.Impossible action sequences.Nice Comedy.Really Really entertaining.


----------



## angie (Jul 18, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> For all Sci-Fi buffs---
> 
> "The Man from Earth"
> 
> ...




Movie is crap dude... The story is completely out of logic... Utter crap.. 
personal opinion.


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 18, 2009)

angie said:


> Movie is crap dude... The story is completely out of logic... Utter crap..
> personal opinion.



i respect your personal opinion, bro...

now which movie here has a 'logical' story i wonder? your recommendation? eg 'the prestige' where a man keeps cloning and killing himself? thats quite logical?

dont get me wrong...i really enjoyed 'the prestige', i thought it was a great movie.

when i go to see a movie, logic is not what i'm looking for. good entertainment, more often than not, is illogical. if you want to see something that is 'logical', the news is a better option, or maybe a documentary... nowadays even that may turn out to be 'out of logic'!

if i was looking for logic, i would never be able to enjoy any movie!

anyway you thought it was crap and 'john tucker must die' was good....fair enough...


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 18, 2009)

Crap...man from earth? Lol 
srry bro

awake 8/10


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 18, 2009)

Now downloading prestige!
Plz suggest some blood and gore type of movies except hostel and saw series and wrong turn2 and final destination series


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

The Hangover - 8/10.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 18, 2009)

angie said:


> Movie is crap dude... The story is completely out of logic... Utter crap..
> personal opinion.


Its a great science fiction movie,a must see for all.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 18, 2009)

Angel and Demons :- 7.5/10

It's not as good as some people say and not even that bad as some say.


----------



## vavinashraju (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys has anybody seen chasing amy(1997)....i checked the rating at imdb its 7.5 please tell me if its a good movie


----------



## RCuber (Jul 19, 2009)

The Hangover 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> but somehow i liked Batman Begins more than dark knight !!!!!



Me too. Batman Begins is my most favorite movie till date.


----------



## Krow (Jul 19, 2009)

Dark City [1998] - 8.89/10
Amazing. Sci-fi Noir Classic.

@ *rhitwick* Try watching WeekEnd [1967] - Jean-Luc Godard. That would be a classic example of a movie made for "himself". 

@ *fieldgunner* Movie added to list bro.

Anyone here seen Gulaal [2009] - Anurag Kashyap. I dunno more than 5 people who've seen it. Everybody saw Dev D, did any1 catch Gulaal (9.9/10)? Offtopic :Has ne1 heard Gulaal's songs? I recommend both the movie and the music. Excellent film-making!

Gonna catch up wid Hangover 2mrw.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Dark City [1998] - 8.89/10


What a co-incidence!!! I was watching the same movie yesterday night!!!




> @ *rhitwick* Try watching WeekEnd [1967] - Jean-Luc Godard. That would be a classic example of a movie made for "himself".


No, thanx.


----------



## Krow (Jul 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> What a co-incidence!!! I was watching the same movie yesterday night!!!



Did u like it? Agreed with the Godard bit. Technique is amazing, but i felt as if my brains were being drilled out with a Philips Screwdriver when i tried to understand the movie.


The Hangover - 8/10. I minused one whole point for that idiot of a chinese guy character. Otherwise, ROFLMAO. Alan's mine fav char.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

Blindness - 7/10.


----------



## Krow (Jul 19, 2009)

Gattaca [1997] - 8.13/10
Like humans do.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

*Dark City 9/10*

People say Matrix was inspired by this movie. What if I dare to say Matrix copied this movie!

This movie is awesome!!! 
Just don't want to drag Matrix here, because that was one movie which opened my eyes. I can't betray my till date true love. But then what do I say about it. Dark City is more complete than Matrix. More real but at a few spaces lacks clarification.

This straight goes into my all time favourite list.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

*Braindead WTF/10*

Well it was only 30mins into the movie and I somehow controlled puking. And then I stopped watching it fearing I may not be able to control rest 70 minutes.

Yes, I couldn't finish this movie!!! Its a dirty, nasty, gandha, bakwas film. 

Someone here recommended it...dude I've to be utter careful next time following ur recommendations....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

*Coming Soon* *7.5/10*

Thai remake of "Ring" but provides good scare. A few chilling moments but slight dragging at the end.

Check out, u may like it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Braindead WTF/10*
> 
> Well it was only 30mins into the movie and I somehow controlled puking. And then I stopped watching it fearing I may not be able to control rest 70 minutes.
> 
> ...


That would be my recommendation to Psychosocial's gory movie list. If you can't handle it, then I'm afraid I can't help it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> That would be my recommendation to Psychosocial's gory movie list. If you can't handle it, then I'm afraid I can't help it.


Hey u even mentioned it hilarious. Well I agree but the scenes where I'm supposed to laugh I felt like eeeeeeeekkkksssssss....

Its not gore only, I've survived, Hostel, Hills have eyes and a few others but none of them showed gore like this....

First scene: Hero's mom pinches on her hand and the puss drops in the man's pudding, and he eats it...

Next scene where I stopped is: He throws the dagger to the nurse, her head broke and started dangling back. On a push it again got back in position and on 2nd push it again previous position........I then couldn't tolerate any more.

U generally recommend good movies, but yeh thoda jayda ho gaya tha mere liye.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Hey u even mentioned it hilarious. Well I agree but the scenes where I'm supposed to laugh I felt like eeeeeeeekkkksssssss....
> 
> Its not gore only, I've survived, Hostel, Hills have eyes and a few others but none of them showed gore like this....
> 
> ...


I rarely recommend movies buddy. It's only when someone needs them, I post what I feel would be watch worthy. When I was recommending this movie, I kept Psychosocial's mind set for gory movies. AFAIK, he enjoyed the movie & so my post served it's purpose. I can't really judge what everyone's taste is & can't really force anyone/everyone to watch it either. You need to know how much you can handle & decide what's watchable or not. Frankly, this movie was supposed to be like Evil Dead: Army of Darkness, which was funny & spooky at the same time. The only difference being Braindead had insane amount of gore. 

Hostel isn't remotely gory. Braindead was epic when it came to sheer bloodbath & funny ass scenes. It's Peter Jackson classic afterall. I agree it's repulsive on a lot of occasions, but that again depends on how much your gore you can handle. I, personally enjoyed the movie & so did a lot of other crowd over IMDB as well. It's a 90's classic cult movie. There are lot of funny scenes in the movie. Like the scene where a Priest starts a kung-fu style ass whooping on the zombies. That is downright hilarious.  

If you think the above mentioned scenes were puke-ish, then you can't even fathom what you have in the latter half of the film.


----------



## Krow (Jul 19, 2009)

The Prestige [2006] : 9.86/10
Was my 4th film today! 
A salute to all those who loved it. C. Nolan rocks! I sure m watchin Batman Begins, now that I'm a fan of The Dark Knight and Memento!

@ *rhitwick* I get what u say when u mention Dark City and Matrix. I feel that comparing is just not worth it. Dark City is the classic, underplayed Noir flick (no exaggerations even in the movie), while, somewhere I feel that Matrix has been blown outta proportion, now that Ive seen both.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bolt 8/10*

Good animation movie. But uses a very old-much used-theme.

Worth a watch...


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2009)

Strange Days [1995] - 8.26/10
Frenzied exploration of how technology affects man! Ralph Fiennes is amazing.

PS - Saw this yest nyt. Saw FIVE films in 24 hrs yest.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jul 20, 2009)

saw 3 gud movies last week:

1. Thin man (murder mystery)
2. Dazed & Confused (a comedy showcasing the wild side of the 70s)
3. Escape from Alcatraz (similar to the shawshank redemption)


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2009)

@Techalomaniac Yeah strange days was a great film. It was made about 15 years ago, and it is still relevant, which is tough for a tech-film. 
The movie is about a Virtual Reality environment where you are allowed to record and playback all sorts of human expiriences, and how this technology is abused.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 20, 2009)

Knowing :- 8.5/10

A must watch!


----------



## Krow (Jul 21, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @Techalomaniac Yeah strange days was a great film. It was made about 15 years ago, and it is still relevant, which is tough for a tech-film.
> The movie is about a Virtual Reality environment where you are allowed to record and playback all sorts of human expiriences, and how this technology is abused.



Apparently, u a sci-fi fan too. Btw, yeah, very relevant even today. I feel somewhere that its timeless. The theme speaks not just about SQUID being (ab)used, but is a generalised prod in the back, prodding at all that is tech. Be it Dynamite\Atom Bomb\etc.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, i'm gonna say the name of the movie... Yes, its really funny... Yes, its really nice... and Yes its "*Yes Man*" - 9/10.


----------



## Krow (Jul 22, 2009)

Nithu said:


> Yes, i'm gonna say the name of the movie... Yes, its really funny... Yes, its really nice... and Yes its "*Yes Man*" - 9/10.



Especially the last scene.


Tron [1982] - 8.03/10
Full marks for imagination. Hehe... Even programs have a nice smooch once in a while!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

well, how is 'gone baby gone'? Just completed watching 'Man from the Earth' the best science fiction movie i have ever seen...

BTW, the statements that the lead character makes in that movie indirectly says some thing on Jesus. is it correct?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> BTW, the statements that the lead character makes in that movie indirectly says some thing on Jesus. is it correct?


Yes.he indirectly said he was Jesus.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

^ you got my point wrong. The context of his words are the Jesus is not a extraordinary person but a person who has heard the teachings of Buddha. Is this true?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2009)

The Ghost and the Darkness : A Gripping Thriller


----------



## a_medico (Jul 22, 2009)

^^^ The Lions are quite creepy.

Try watching *The Man From Earth* with subtitles to not miss small details. Each conversation is a gem!


----------



## a_medico (Jul 22, 2009)

*The Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon* 10 min brainfcuk movie. Worth a look!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Try watching *The Man From Earth* with subtitles to not miss small details. Each conversation is a gem!



Already watched it. Thought provoking and if one is not careful might turn his religious beliefs forever


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 22, 2009)

Heh... quite a nice "man from earth" fan club we have running here now...

Anyway, thanks to all who recommended "Dark City"... It was totally worth it to watch.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey a_medico, can you give a list of brainF*s? 
there used to be a wikipedia page for that genre, then it was moved or something. Not sure if exIstenZ and Pi qualify, but they sure were great. Also, check this site out: *www.synclinefilmstore.com/index, has a lot of Indian Short film gems. 
And considering the number of cinema buffs out here, wanna start a thread for short films, and screenings in the city and around the country?


----------



## Krow (Jul 23, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Hey a_medico, can you give a list of brainF*s?
> there used to be a wikipedia page for that genre, then it was moved or something. Not sure if exIstenZ and Pi qualify, but they sure were great. Also, check this site out: *www.synclinefilmstore.com/index, has a lot of Indian Short film gems.
> And considering the number of cinema buffs out here, wanna start a thread for short films, and screenings in the city and around the country?



eXistenZ - 9.82/10
Are we still in the game

For Indian short films, there a couple I'd like to suggest :

Birju - Heeraz Marfatia
Right Here Right Now - Anand Gandhi

I cant find 'em anywhere though!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2009)

Right Here Right Now was that circular thing with just two shots right? Two really long shots... that, or seen another Anand Gandhi film.


----------



## Krow (Jul 23, 2009)

^^ Yup. 'Twas pretty cool! Someone said that he practiced walking reverse on that route for 28 days with camera and 2 months without it before he actually filmed the movie!


----------



## Nithu (Jul 23, 2009)

*"The Man from Earth"* - 9/10

Just like everyone has said, its really a great movie with no special effects, pure sci-fi movie. You have to open your mind to understand the whole movie.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 23, 2009)

yep its a great rationale movie, one requires open ,unbiased,unprejudiced mind to understand it.

9/10 for it.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 23, 2009)

@ALL MEMBERS 
SPOILER WARNING in Nithu's post 

@Nithu
dude edit your post dont spoil the movie for others


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 23, 2009)

^^^ He already has spoiled the movie for me. Damn him! So irresponsible.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2009)

No problem. you'll know that before the 15th minute of the film. Not a big deal. He might have spoiled only two things..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> No problem. you'll know that before the 15th minute of the film. Not a big deal. He might have spoiled only two things..
> 
> ~snipped~


And u r just doing the same...
Do u understand SPOILERS???!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2009)

^


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

After 'A Clockwork Orange' Club and now 'The Man from Earth'. Seems kids are growing more mature every passing day


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2009)

The Man From Earth : 9.99/10
Beautiful. I join the fan club gladly. Anyone interested in the religious part (*vamsikrishna919*, was that you???), watch Zeitgeist. Corroborates it. I especially liked the part where he talks about science generating from art. Overall, the movie is just beautiful. The crowning moment is the unbiased nature of the whole tale. Just can't say enough!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for suggestion. BTW, any movies that shows the other side of religions? 

I've seen da vinci Code. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Nithu (Jul 24, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> @ALL MEMBERS
> SPOILER WARNING in Nithu's post
> 
> @Nithu
> dude edit your post dont spoil the movie for others



I'm very very sorry...



freshseasons said:


> ^^^ He already has spoiled the movie for me. Damn him! So irresponsible.



Sorry...



rhitwick said:


> Do u understand SPOILERS???!!!



I didn't know about "SPOILERS" before... now i know what it is. I'll not do this in the future.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Chill ! No Problem from me. We are good now !
   Take care and keep those movies coming..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 24, 2009)

Zeitgaist - is a series not a movie -----9/10.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2009)

Any suggestions for good family entertainers?


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2009)

Cypher [2002] - Vincenzo Natali - 7.58/10
All the gadgetry irks me especially after seeing The Man From Earth! A good flick, considering the fact that i didnt know who was friend and who was enemy for most of the movie!


----------



## eggman (Jul 24, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Any suggestions for good family entertainers?


Home Alone 
Groundhog Day

*LIFE IS BEAUTIFUL*(perfect to watch with family)

Marley and Me (if you have a dag)

All those Animation Films(WALL.E, Finding Nemo,Ice Age....you know)
...

check out the *pg* movies!!


----------



## Krow (Jul 26, 2009)

*Enemy Mine* [1985] - 8.50/10
Well-visualised!


----------



## Nithu (Jul 26, 2009)

*Babylon A.D* - 5/10.

not so interesting.

*Fast & Furious 4* - 7/10.

nice movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sankat City 6/10*

So-so...


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 26, 2009)

Bolt 8.8/10 
9.9/10 for animation!

Van wilder 3    7/10 and if one likes american pie type movies then 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sankat City* - so-so again. Dunno why it was so heavily praised by the critics.

*Departures* - Some movies are more than just movies. They change your ways to look at life to some extent. Eg. _Blood Diamond_. 

_Departures_ is one more in that category. It was official Japanese entry for Oscars in Best foreign language movie this year. Very innovative script and direction. Don't miss this one at any cost!

_Edit_ - Just played IMDB. _Departures_ is not just the nominee. It is the Oscar winner in the Best Foreign Film category! 

*Please teach me English* - Korean love story. Has few funny moments. But average compared to other Korean movies in the same category.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2009)

*17 Again 6+1=7/10*
(6 because it deserves that, additional one because I enjoyed the movie)

Its Bruce Almighty+Back to the future+Freaky Friday (very tiny part)+Farah Khan (end credits style copied from Main Hoon Na, but Farah did better)

Request: How about making this sticky? If jokes thread can be, then it deserves to be!!! Say what mates?


----------



## angie (Jul 26, 2009)

Unborn- 1/10 
genre - horror
please dont watch....


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know if it has been recommended before, if not, I'd recommend - The Hangover (2009) 10/10 (am serious).

If guys have'nt seen this movie; you are missing something in life .


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2009)

angie said:


> Unborn- 1/10
> genre - horror
> please dont watch....


For starters, there is a *must not watch* thread. Not being harsh on u, just providing info.
Anyone else, plz post him the link, me too tired to search for it.


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ +1 for sticky!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2009)

BTW guys .. Is the original DVD of The Man From Earth available in India?


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2009)

The Quiet Earth [1985] - 9.82/10
Is pretty obscure (couldnt even find english subs!), but nonetheless, it is damn brilliant. About a man who wakes up to discover that he's the last man on earth. The approach to this concept is amazing. If u watch it, remember the initial shot and notice the 2nd last shot. Life comes a full circle. Overall - absolutely brilliant!


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 27, 2009)

^ sounds like "I am Legend" which imho was 7.5/10...

Also, if anyone is interested in comics, a similar story exists in the series 'Y-The Last Man', Vertigo Comics...in that, the women all survive! Poor guy!


----------



## dare_devil (Jul 27, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> I don't know if it has been recommended before, if not, I'd recommend - The Hangover (2009) 10/10 (am serious).
> 
> If guys have'nt seen this movie; you are missing something in life .



+1, really a good movie, worth watch


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 27, 2009)

^ 10/10 absolutely not.movie may be around 7/10.the production is good but the acting and the story isnt exceptional


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2009)

Forgot to mention....
*Armageddon 9/10*

There were a lot of movies with world at its end, there will be a lot of movies on the same topic, but none can overtake this...this is epic......


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2009)

eggman said:


> Home Alone
> Groundhog Day
> 
> *LIFE IS BEAUTIFUL*(perfect to watch with family)
> ...


 what do you mean by dag mean? Is that a new slang for Dog?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2009)

Space Chimps
Nice family-oriented fun flick, great for when little cousins come over. Animated and feel good. Nothing too great, but passes the time very well.


----------



## eggman (Jul 27, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> what do you mean by dag mean? Is that a new slang for Dog?



Here


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2009)

*Win a date with Tad Hamilton 6/10*

I wonder why this movie is in english language!!!

It has every single potential to be remade in Hindi...even this can't be a hollywood movie...its a typical bollywood script...every dialog shouts it.

I've even thought about the Bollywood starcast for the movie...
Tad Hamilton: Hrithik Roshan
Pete: Shahid Kapoor (as Shahrukh is old)
Rosalie: Soha ali khan
Rosalie's father: Anupam Kher
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jul 28, 2009)

Rocket science  ----- 7.9/10 ........ gr8 movie about a highschool kid who stutters and is recruited into the schools debate team ....gr8 acting by everyone.... promised to be a feel good movie but in the end took an unpredictable turn which sort of ruined it for me .... still a good watch ....


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 28, 2009)

Flawless (2007)   6.9/10
its about planing and stealing!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Rocket science  ----- 7.9/10 ........ gr8 movie about a highschool kid who stutters and is recruited into the schools debate team ....gr8 acting by everyone.... promised to be a feel good movie but in the end took an unpredictable turn which sort of ruined it for me .... still a good watch ....


This looks interesting. I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> This looks interesting. I'll give it a shot. Thanks.



I've seen that movie...
Not a 8 rater...may be 7...

If u've not seen, try that......the movie could have been much better with more impact...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ this movie could have been a 9/10 .... atleast for me ... i mean who hasn't gone on the stage for a girl and who hasn't started to stutter on a debate ..... still the acting and the high school crushes part was gr8 ...... 



The U.S. vs John Lenon-- 10/10 ..... a must watch for all anti war fans ..... sort of a documentary ...... with all of lenon's music ....


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2009)

Just saw Johnny Got His Gun (1971) 9/10 , IMDB(7.5/10) Genre Drama/War.

I accidently bumped into this movie when I was reading the IMDB page of "The Man From Earth". It was in the recomended list. After I read the plot summary I was thrilled 



> Joe, a young American soldier, is hit by a mortar shell on the last day of World War I. He lies in a hospital bed in a fate worse than death....................



And that was enough for me to go ahead and acquire the movie . I will recommend this movie to all. One warning though.. if you want to enjoy the movie then do not read wikipedia page or any other review about the movie .


----------



## cluby (Jul 29, 2009)

want to see an action movie (got a bit gta style)

go n see : CRANK HIGH VOLTAGE  10.1/10
just finished watching now
it may seem gta style bcoz am playing gta4 now8)


----------



## Nithu (Jul 29, 2009)

*Gran Torino* - 9/10

Must watch this movie. It made me cry.


----------



## eggman (Jul 29, 2009)

*THE SIMPSON MOVIE*- 8.5/10 : Awesome comedy, pure comedy Gold!!!

*THE ROCK*- 6/10 : Typical Michael Bay Stuff!!! Decent action flick!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2009)

eggman said:


> *THE ROCK*- 6/10 : Typical Michael Bay Stuff!!! Decent action flick!


I think The ROCK deserves more point...
Yes...if u compare it with today's movies and storyline it would get 6, but if u compare with the then movies, it would easily get 8 to 8.5... (IMO)


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Game Plan... 7/10


----------



## eggman (Jul 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I think The ROCK deserves more point...
> Yes...if u compare it with today's movies and storyline it would get 6, but if u compare with the then movies, it would easily get 8 to 8.5... (IMO)



Yes...it didn't age well..............Great Films age well...........Take Die Hard for instance........it was and will always be 9/10  for me.....


----------



## eggman (Jul 31, 2009)

*THE GREAT ESCAPE (1963)* - 9/10


----------



## Krow (Jul 31, 2009)

The Butterfly Effect [2004] - 8.93/10
Still dazed!

Silent Running [1972] - 8.12/10
Good environmentalist Sci-fi, with a few errors(no zero-G in space!)!


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks to whoever recommended 'Primer'. 
It is an exceptional movie. 
Recommended sequence of enjoying it- watch once...try to figure it out...give up...google it...read about it on the www... watch again...try to figure it out according to what you read on the www... figure out 1/3 of it...watch again...try to interpret it on your own...read more on the www...figure out the another 1/3 of it...watch again... figure out the remaining 1/3 of it...have a doubt that you still havent figured it all out...watch again... etc etc


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2009)

*Love Aaj Kal 7.5/10* (+ another .5 which will depend on mood, right at this moment I feel like giving it that grace, then sometimes I feel it doesn't deserve it)

What if Anurag Kashyap makes a love story (not Dev.D type, but a LOVE STORY)? 

Well to me it like the same, *abstract*. Its not Imtiaz Alis genre, he tells stories very nicely and with patience, gives audience time to mix with environment and obviously don't rush things.

So, what was wrong with this film? IMO scene-to-scene transition was not so swift. Sometimes scenes were not conclusive. Ya, in one word EDITING was downside... rest good.

This is Saif's movie, I want to rate him 10/10; just watch his transition from cool-n-caz to serious mood in seconds, spl. in a few initial scenes and last half hour. He's everywhere in this movie.

And, this movie is not for Deepika, she just doesn't suit the character moreover I found her under-acting. Leaving last 50 mins she just can be compared with any noob actress who must attend an acting school. No transition of emotion with changing context of dialog. She just spoiled the character. I can only imagine Preitty Zinta being the perfect choice for this role. Cute to gorgeous, crazy to serious, happy to confused transitions with demanding not-so-glam role is just perfect for her.

And, I went to see Deepika once again in big screen, but I guess what Farah did none can do that. Farah just made her 1000 times more BEAUTIFUL...

Two things I noticed,
1> If you can survive (tolerate, pass, bear etc) first 15 minutes of Imtiaz Ali's movies you may like them later.
2> Trains are becoming a key point for his movies, is he starting to believe trains are his lucky charm. Well this movie is going to be hit, and it would just boost his perception.

All in all a nice abstract love story. 
Recommended to all who are in a RELATIONSHIP at this moment.
Macho boys, those who makes fun of love. (this movie may not teach u something, but would give u some idea)
Strugglers, watch but I'm expecting a 5-6 rating from you.

@confused, go watch it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 1, 2009)

watched couple of movies recently,

Pursuit of happ_i_ness - 9/10. Shows how our daily life problems are very small and we are not the only one with problems.

The illusionist: 8/10. Not as good as 'The Prestige'. But decent enough.

The GhostTown: 6.5/10. A medicore movie. Not much to talk about it.

Dead silence: 7/10. Not much to talk about this too...

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - 9.5/10. I have no words to explain about the greatness of the movie..

Lock,stock and two smoking barrels - 9/10. Amazing movie about the four guys who are in debt to a porn king.


----------



## Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2009)

+1 to Armageddon and The Illusionist :] But those are old movies! Has anyone seen Transformers 2 yet? I thought it was awesome. The acting was believable, and I would recommend watching this one just for the pretty graphics.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2009)

*City of Violence 7/10*

Another Korean action movie...
Good...


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2009)

Sleeper [1973] - Woody Allen - 9.00/10
Woody is absolutely amazing. The satire is pure genius. But for Mr. Woody, this movie would be a 7.50/10!

@ *fieldgunner* +1


----------



## eggman (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't believe you ppl liked Armageddon. It was so cheesy!!!


----------



## Nithu (Aug 2, 2009)

*Paul Blart Mall Cop - 7/10*.

Good comedy...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2009)

eggman said:


> I can't believe you ppl liked Armageddon. It was so cheesy!!!



I told u, when u watch old movies compare them with the then movies...
Not all movies are timeless...

Things that were new then would be a Cliché now...
Things that were X-factor then would be a requirement now...


So.......


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2009)

*The Hangover* - Great fun. I am _Zach Galifianakis's_ fan now especially after watching _Hangover_ and _Visioneers_. Can't wait for _Hangover 2_.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2009)

The Game Plan - 7/10


----------



## eggman (Aug 2, 2009)

*I LOVE YOU, MAN* - 8/10 : Very good comedy about the relationship between a engaged man ,who doesn't have any close male friend and his hunt for a friend to be his best man!


----------



## eggman (Aug 2, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I told u, when u watch old movies compare them with the then movies...
> Not all movies are timeless...



I think it was cheesy ,even for its time!!! But that's just me!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2009)

All Quiet On The Western Front [1930] - 9/10
Epic!


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 2, 2009)

Knowing [2009] :6/10

###SPOILER###
All went well till the last half an hour of the movie.Then they introduced stupid aliens and angels and god and stuff and ruined the movie.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 2, 2009)

Scoop 8.5/10

Hard Candy 5/10  not so good





eggman said:


> I can't believe you ppl liked Armageddon. It was so cheesy!!!


+1, Deep Impact was much better at least for me.


----------



## confused (Aug 3, 2009)

12 angry men
10/10
perfect
timeless
enchanting


watching good, bad, ugly now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> All went well till the last half an hour of the movie.Then they introduced stupid aliens and angels and god and stuff and ruined the movie.


Forgot spoiler alert?


----------



## angie (Aug 3, 2009)

has anyone seen 'Drag me to hell'
story isn't good, but some real good scary scenes..
same production house as grudge


----------



## legolas (Aug 3, 2009)

oh yes, I saw the trailer... seems interesting... 
my recent list of movies are
crank - high voltage -> absolute cracking fun!! (No Logic)
Terminator Salvation -> okay
Open Season (2007 I guess, animation) -> awesome!
Open Season 2 -> relatively... okay.
Horton hears a who (animation) -> awesome.
Watchmen -> All the good scenes you already saw in the trailer.
Man on wire (BBC Documentary) -> Breath taking... Bloody awesome.
Race to the witch mountain -> possibly good script, ridiculously executed.

Yet to watch:
Harry potter and half-blood prince (trailer seems awesome).
Milk (won Oscar, but yet to watch.. got hold of the movie just now).
G-Force (trailer is soooo hilarious).
Ice Age 3.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 3, 2009)

9/10 for "Children of Men"...excellent sci-fi. Must watch.
Also, 9/10 for "Curious Case of Benjamin Button"...beautiful story.


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

dulpicity


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 3, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Forgot spoiler alert?



oops sorry


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2009)

*Love Aaj Kal* - Good one. Gave me a feel of watching a Korean love story with an Indian touch. I hated Deepika's dialogue delivery in her previous movies. But now though everything is same, she sounds more natural and believable. Saif and songs were good too.

Edit - Just when I started to feel that this is an original concept, imdb points towards this.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 4, 2009)

Dude there are few movies which are original


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2009)

Crank: High Voltage 8/10 
Chev Chelios: Holywood Rajnikanth?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 4, 2009)

^lol

I Love You, Man - 7/10


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 4, 2009)

Charan said:


> Crank: High Voltage 8/10
> Chev Chelios: Holywood Rajnikanth?



there is only one rajini in the world. We can't even think of prototypes...


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2009)

Schindler's List - 15/10

If you haven't seen this movie.. donate your computer and kill yourself


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2009)

Roadtrip: Beer Pong - 6/10.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> there is only one rajini in the world. We can't even think of prototypes...



Totally agree. Theres only one Mithunda, one Rajni and one Captain Vijaykanth.

*The Reader* - Good script. Lots of nudity but whos complaining? Isn't this the role for which Kate Winslet got the Oscar this year? Not sure.


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2009)

Brazil [1985] - 8.98/10
Thanks Digit for recommending in mag! Brilliant cult-sci-fi...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 5, 2009)

I heard that new Hindi movie Tere Sang (dunno if its released or not) is 'inspired' (in simple words, copied) from Juno. Is it true ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> I heard that new Hindi movie Tere Sang (dunno if its released or not) is 'inspired' (in simple words, copied) from Juno. Is it true ?


Juno...I don't know, but its a remake of Telugu movie "Chitram" released at about 6yrs ago.


----------



## eggman (Aug 5, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Schindler's List - 15/10



+1
Awesome pic!!


----------



## Nithu (Aug 5, 2009)

*Punisher-War Zone - 7/10*.

Awesome action... But too strong brutal violence.


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2009)

Cube [1997] - Vincenzo Natali - 8.34/10
Thrilling!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2009)

Bolt 8/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2009)

I Love You, Man - 8/10.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2009)

I know I should post this is _Must not watch movies_ thread but then who visits that? Besides you will watch it once as its a _Sacha Baron Cohen's_ movie!

*Bruno* - _Borat_ has got it all wrong this time. Whole affair becomes vulgar and repulsive. Few here and there funny moments but thats it. He crosses the limits in the name of fun. Maybe thats his intention but still.... _Borat_ was way much better.


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *The Broken 6/10*
> 
> Perfect comparison *Primer*.
> 
> ...




#1 - The concept is just an altered version of three good movies(based on the same novel) - The Invasion of the Body Snatchers [1956], [re-made - 1978] & Body Snatchers [1993]. Also The Invasion [2007] (but this version of the novel is crap).

#2 - Primer is class, made for those who are tired of the mockery being made out of the Sci-fi genre by films like resident evil,etc and also it is for all those who want some reality in sci-fi movies. Different films altogether, not to be compared.

#3 - Agreed about the too long initial shots. But I liked the style of direction, i.e., creating suspense in the minds of the audience by stretching the length of the shot a lil' bit. I was almost craning my neck to see what was there just outside the frame a few times. 

#4 - The focus was on the thrill in the mind rather than on action, plus, looked like the movie had a fairly low budget and hence no cops, no barricading of the city, no apocalyptic scenes, etc.

#5 - ***SPOILER ALERT*** Highlight only if you've already seen the movie.





Spoiler



The woman who is injured in the car crash is the clone. She saw her original b4 the crash, killed her, got her car crashed. She killed her as the clone wanted to ensure that no1 gets suspicious.





***SPOILER ENDS***

#6 - The end is that way as maybe the director wanted the audience to interpret the end themselves, i.e., he left something to our imagination.

I give the movie 5/10 for the story and 6.5/10 overall. The positive is that the movie has been edited tightly and the director seemed very sure of what he wanted to show.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 7, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *The Broken 6/10*
> 
> Perfect comparison *Primer*.
> 
> ...



Spoiler Link Alert:-

*www.moviepooper.com/8/3569thebroken.html

The above link explains The Broken to quite an extent. For me it was an amazing movie. Ironically, I loved the things which you hated!

I didn't like Primer as I couldn't comprehend a thing. Maybe  I was not in a mood or maybe it was a way too much for me! But The Broken was awesome. Its a subjective experience. Everybody will have his own opinion.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 7, 2009)

*17 Again - 8/10*


----------



## Pravas (Aug 7, 2009)

*Road Trip Beer Pong *....good but not as good as *Sex Drive* and *Disaster Movie*:roll:


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Spoiler Link Alert:-
> 
> *www.moviepooper.com/8/3569thebroken.html
> 
> ...




The good thing is the lack of SFX. Keeps things real for a start. Please try Invasion Of The Body Snatchers [1956] - Don Seigel. Its in B/W and has no SFX at all. Pure brilliant the way he created suspense and the thriller in 1956 without using CGI! Good to see directors today who rely less on SFX. I would have loved the movie totally if not for watching the other two previously. I wish *rhitwick* understands this movie if he watches it again.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys, u r going overboard on this movie. Just because the director kept things simple and used silence to build up suspense it can't be counted as a very good movie.

It very much lacks logic (at least I found that)

@A-medico, I'm in office so could not browse through ur link, so my next questions may sound to u "these r already answered"

IMO, the movie looks abstract only because of massive editing. I believe, yes i really believe there were connecting/explaining scenes in between. When the production team found out the movie is turning to be boring one, they edited those scenes to make an abstract, suspense (can't call it horror, sorry) movie.

Next question, the gal killed her clone. Why clone? can't it be her twin (juduaaa), why r u so sure of it? None explained it in movie. (if I have to understand movies by reading web ref. I would watch David Lynch movies; he fcuks my brain well)

Now lets take a situation, u r a clone, on ur way, u saw a guy looks-alike u (how do u know its d original and why r u sure u r clone?). U follow him and kill him (why? u wanted his property, fame etc. why?)
Well, however abstract the logic u want to put, lets take it that way. U killed him (without any reason). Now how do u explain the clone (not twin) of the gal's dad? Her BF? And her Bf's dead body (well, if going by previous illogic, she killed original's BF too and hallucinating, right?). 
Now how do u explain, original's dad's clone? A third party (or neutral person) was used to tell audience that his clone was also observed. 
And killing of the gal's brother (or who was it? I forgot)

Was it some curse (from where did u derive it)
Was it some personality disorder (or dissociative blah blah; again how do u derive it)
Why clone, why not a ghost? and WHY NOT A TWIN (who was abandoned in childhood by father but he kept in touch with her and she was a bit mentally-dis balanced and out of jealousy killed her sister, and her BF and her brother. Then again I can't match the equation for dad's clone (was there a dad's clone???)....sh1t!!! fcuk this movie)


My issue with directing: Yes its the same reason for which u guys are praising it. The lengthy shots. It builds up suspense. Means, u always expect something is going to happen now, bas abhi...abhi hua....yeh hua....ye....ye.....ye....poof...kuch nahi hua. :-X
Throughout the movie these kinda scenes are used a few times and I was not comfortable with this style of filming. 

2nd viewing...ummm, let me read a_medico's ref. then only....









U c I went deep inside the movie


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2009)

Road Trip Beer Pong :- 6/10

Nostradamus 2012 (documentary) - 3/10

Watching The Killing Room right now.


----------



## veddotcom (Aug 7, 2009)

TOM HANK Inside..

The Green Mile 9/10

Awesome Movie.


----------



## eggman (Aug 7, 2009)

veddotcom said:


> TOM HANK Inside..
> 
> The Green Mile 9/10
> 
> Awesome Movie.



Why not 10/10?


----------



## a_medico (Aug 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> My issue with directing: Yes its the same reason for which u guys are praising it. The lengthy shots. It builds up suspense. Means, u always expect something is going to happen now, bas abhi...abhi hua....yeh hua....ye....ye.....ye....poof...kuch nahi hua. :-X
> Throughout the movie these kinda scenes are used a few times and I was not comfortable with this style of filming.
> 
> U c I went deep inside the movie



Well its subjective....The same direction style was used in few other movies which were very effective. The few I recall now are _The Descent, Inside_ (french), etc. This direction style might not appeal everyone. Everybody has different taste, which depend on various factors, viewers surrounding, thinking, upbringing, etc.



rhitwick said:


> U c I went deep inside the movie



I agree. I didn't get a thing from your queries! They were more brainfcuk than a Lynch movie ! Though I don't recall minute details, the movie was not that difficult to comprehend once you go through the spoiler and imdb.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

^ +1

@ *rhitwick* We need to start a new thread called "The Broken's mysteries of the unexplained" 

Appleseed : 9/10   :   Beautiful action/anime/sci-fi.
Appleseed Ex Machina : 7.5/10   -   Liked the first one more bcz of its focus on the action and not a little bit too much on politics. Could have been a lil' more tightly edited.

Thanks to whoever recommended these two. Just what I needed to watch now. Next Stop : A Scanner Darkly!


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 8, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Appleseed : 9/10   :   Beautiful action/anime/sci-fi.
> Appleseed Ex Machina : 7.5/10   -   Liked the first one more bcz of its focus on the action and not a little bit too much on politics. Could have been a lil' more tightly edited.
> 
> Thanks to whoever recommended these two. Just what I needed to watch now. Next Stop : A Scanner Darkly!




yw, bro...

Also, if you liked these, make sure you try "Ghost in the Shell"

cheers...


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

^Is it the one released in 1995? I mean this.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 8, 2009)

yup...the original 95 film... sequel and tv series...not so good imho.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for recommending. I'll chk it out. If u are a fan of anime, why not chk out Paprika? Or have u already seen it?


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 8, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Ok. Thanks for recommending. I'll chk it out. If u are a fan of anime, why not chk out Paprika? Or have u already seen it?



yeah...it's queued, if you know what i mean 

but i'm not an anime fan as such...just some of them...


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

^ 

Just obtained children of men. Will watch it later!


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2009)

*The Reader* (Good movie, just like The English Patient. Moral dilemma etc etc.)
*All Around Us* (One of the most meticulously crafted Japanese movie,  not for casual movie goers. Lead actress was kinda lovable )
*The Boy in Striped Payjama* (One time must watch movie)
*Il Mare* (Better sci fi and drama, remined me of Donnie Darko)
*99* (just like a wine, it will be remembered later after few years for now it in dark. A decent movie from bollywood)
*New York* (boring sh!t, cliched ending, copy pasta, rebranded Yash Raj banner music)
*Chocolate* (I kinda liked this movie, better story and semi ong bak)
*Ong Bak 2* (just like first one but failed to outdo the same)
*Kambakth Ishq* (pure garbage)
*Black Friday* (Good start from Anurag Kashyap)
*Linda Linda Linda* (another damn good movie from Japan, its like Rock On but surpasses it on many levels)
*Guard Post* (Korean take at part horror, thriller and suspense setting in an isolated Guard Post where something weird happened. Good movie, but it could have been better)
*Butterfly Effect* (One time watch, not worhty sci fi sh!t)
*Primer* (Its complicated university grade sci fi, I am yet to understand it fully. But certainly I will not recommend it for serious movie goers.)
*Pulp Fiction* (It has everything...chuckles)
*Spider Forest* (David Lychian plot, must say that this movie is one of my all time favorite.)


----------



## eggman (Aug 8, 2009)

MAGNOLIA - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2009)

*The Baker 7/10*

This is a nice, feel good movie. It puts a smile on ur face.
Check out.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2009)

The International :- 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice start @_Kanjar_. Welcome aboard.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Perfect Sleep 8/10*

Its different. With a complex story the execution is what made it different. Felt like a theater play.

All went well till last 3 minutes, it seemed to be a hindi movie. 

Watch for a different experience.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Hangover - 9.5/10*


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2009)

*Terminator Salvation* (crappy and cliched script, its a dud like The Island)
*Me Shivaji Rao Bhosle Boltoy* (good Marathi movie)



fieldgunner said:


> Thanks to whoever recommended 'Primer'.
> It is an exceptional movie.
> Recommended sequence of enjoying it- watch once...try to figure it out...give up...google it...read about it on the www... watch again...try to figure it out according to what you read on the www... figure out 1/3 of it...watch again...try to interpret it on your own...read more on the www...figure out the another 1/3 of it...watch again... figure out the remaining 1/3 of it...have a doubt that you still havent figured it all out...watch again... etc etc


True. 



Techalomaniac said:


> The Prestige [2006] : 9.86/10
> Was my 4th film today!


Great presentation but that Tesla thing ruined it a little bit for me. 8/10 from me.
There is prestige for hackers too 



Techalomaniac said:


> Strange Days [1995] - 8.26/10
> Frenzied exploration of how technology affects man! Ralph Fiennes is amazing.


Ralph is always amazing. Dunno why the man is not given due honor for his work ?



jxcess3891 said:


> saw 3 gud movies last week:
> 3. Escape from Alcatraz (similar to the shawshank redemption)


Except the ending is not quite same. Similar movie of same time was The Great Escape.



Techalomaniac said:


> Brazil [1985] - 8.98/10
> Thanks Digit for recommending in mag! Brilliant cult-sci-fi...


Yeah, pretty much a satire on beureaucracy and the tussles of life. A great enjoyment for people in IT field.

"Harry Tuttle, a man consumed by paperwork"



a_medico said:


> *The Reader* - Good script. Lots of nudity but whos complaining? Isn't this the role for which Kate Winslet got the Oscar this year? Not sure.


At last she claimed Oscar but not for the one in which she performed her best. 



fieldgunner said:


> 9/10 for "Children of Men"...excellent sci-fi. Must watch.


Indeed a good post apocalypse scenario. It is plausible that at some stage human race may face same thing.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_medico said:


> Nice start @_Kanjar_. Welcome aboard.



thanks


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2009)

*Horsemen 5.8/10*

Nah, it can't be given 6.

Well, this is a serial-psycho-killer story.
I found it "The silence of the lambs"+emotional drama.

First 30mins it started as a promising movie then nose dived. Then came back with hopes then it could not stop falling.

Recommended to new comers to this psycho killer field. Watch, u may like it. 

Rest experienced ones, it even lacks violence/brutality to shock u. After a moment u could even predict the twists


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 9, 2009)

17 Again: 6.5/10

Nice concept but Highly predictable.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2009)

*The God of Cookery 9/10*

Well, you have seen "Shaolin Soccer", you have seen "Kung-fu Hustle", you thought that is the highest limit a film can go crazy.
No, watch this one and tell. Its more crazy than those. 
Crazy theme, then execution, awesome dialogs, intelligent humors, slapstick comedy etc.

It can't get better than this. 

Plz, plz, plz don't miss this one.

Stephen Chow is the man!!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 10, 2009)

A Scanner Darkly - 9/10

Seriously, this is amazing! Similar themes explored in : Strange Days [1995], Trainspotting [1996], Requiem for a Dream [2000]. The best part is the anime. Beautifully done.

Special thanks : *fieldgunner*.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2009)

The International. I can't rate this movie for some reason, as I'm thoroughly confused it. I found it totally boring, to be honest. Yeah yeah, it should go into the "must not watch movies" thread, but like a_medico said, who visits it anyway.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 10, 2009)

*Ice Age 3 Dawn Of The Dinosaurs - 8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pyaasa* 

(I dare not rate this movie)

Yes, at last I saw this movie from start to end. Last time when I got a glimpse of it was in class XI. It came in Star Gold (The channel was launched to show old movies only) and the song "Yeh duniya agar mil bhi jaye to kaya hai" was playing. I fell in love with it that time.

After that day, today I finally managed to watch it completely. 


(sometimes I need some good dose of sadness)


----------



## Nithu (Aug 11, 2009)

*11:14 -8/10*

Intelligent movie with very nice ending...


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 11, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> A Scanner Darkly - 9/10
> 
> Seriously, this is amazing! Similar themes explored in : Strange Days [1995], Trainspotting [1996], Requiem for a Dream [2000]. The best part is the *anime*. Beautifully done.
> 
> Special thanks : *fieldgunner*.



YW, bro...

Re"Anime"... actually the film is not anime...its not even fully animation...its a live action film which has been animated with a technique called "Rotoscoping"... but you're right, it does look amazing.

Another great rotoscoped movie is "Waking Life" by the same director...be warned though, Richard Linklaters works are not for everyone... very surreal/philosophical in nature... you have to be in the right frame of mind to enjoy it.


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2009)

^ well, for now, I'm a fan of his! A Scanner Darkly and School of Rock are in my great films list. I'll check out Waking life too.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 11, 2009)

"The Killing Room"...8/10.

Highly Recommended. Good suspense thriller.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

The Orphan - 7.5/10


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 12, 2009)

i watched "Push"...i think its "inspired" from x-men..a little different though


----------



## Garbage (Aug 12, 2009)

kanjar said:


> *Kambakth Ishq* (pure garbage)



whoa ??


----------



## y2j826 (Aug 12, 2009)

STEAL...8/10

seen 4 or 5th time last night and can see it again...


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 12, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> STEAL...8/10
> 
> seen 4 or 5th time last night and can see it again...



You have the IMDB link?


----------



## y2j826 (Aug 12, 2009)

GameAddict said:


> You have the IMDB link?



*www.imdb.com/title/tt0282552/


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2009)

Cube 2: Hypercube - 7/10
Decent horror/thriller/sci-fi.

LXG : 6.5/10
Naseeruddin Shah wasted. Good for timepass, but not for fans of the genre(sci-fi).


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2009)

The Hangover - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2009)

*Sympathy for Lady Vengeance 9.5/10* 

Oh, what a movie, W H A T a movie!!!!!!!!!

Awesome!!!  I somehow liked it more than Oldboy. Oldboy was complex, its brutal!

At climax, everytime I thought this is the max, it proved me wrong.

Not at all recommended to weak hearted people.

@T, thanx. Next "*Sympathy For Mr Vengeance*"


----------



## eggman (Aug 15, 2009)

*THE APARTMENT* - 9.5 / 10 : Definitely the best Rom-Com(mostly Rom)  I've seen, moviewise!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone watched kaminey. Heard that its different


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2009)

*Sympathy For Mr Vengeance 9/10*

This is a very tough movie.
Well, in a movie there are good and bad and then there are you. You are supposed to take someone's side. 
But this movie very much questions this method. What everyone is same bad. Commits same sins? whose side will u take?

Gr8 concept, very good acting.

Asian movies FTW!!!


----------



## eggman (Aug 16, 2009)

*SOUTH PARK*- Not as good as The Simpsons, but funny movie in itself!! *7/10*


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

^+1

Ghost in a Shell [1995] - 9/10
For all fans of Blade Runner, amazingly beautiful anime sci-fi classic. A must-watch!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2009)

*The Black Dahlia 5/10*

When I was a kid, may be in class V or VI, I read this story. It was a unsolved murder mystery. 

Then I found there is a movie on the story too. Had high hopes but it not only disappointed me but bored me to death. Two hour long movie where the murder mystery is 2nd or 3rd important point of the movie.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 17, 2009)

*The last house on the left*- Same old story. One twisted psycho murderer family etc etc. Has one gore rape scene which reminded me of the one in Irreversible.

*The haunting in Connecticut* - An average horror movie. Not bad but nothing great.


*In the loop* - A very weird British humor. Set in the offices of top govt officials in UK and US. This one is for the limited people who love British humor. I loved it.


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 17, 2009)

Heard Kaminey is 'inspired' from Lock,Stock and....

The Ladykillers- 9/10, such a delightful 'criminal' comedy!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2009)

GameAddict said:


> The Ladykillers- 9/10, such a delightful 'criminal' comedy!


Ladykillers is the only Tom Hanks movie I didn't like. Its boring


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 17, 2009)

13 Tzameti - French-Georgian Movie
Snatch
10 Things I hate about you
Madagascar 1&2 for superb dialogues like this-
I like them. I liked them first.Before I even met them I liked them.


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

13 Tzameti is recommended to all by my frnd. It also happens to be Anurag Kashyap's fav movie!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2009)

State Of Play 7.5/10 good drama, but it was a bit predictable.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Sympathy for Lady Vengeance 9.5/10*
> 
> Oh, what a movie, W H A T a movie!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome!!!



With praise like that, I *had* to see it. Unfortunately...

Grossly overrated imho.
I'd give it a 5 or 6...and if i was simpoo, i'd call their parentzzz...

pros: well acted, visually well composed, also script and editing wise very reminiscent of Tarantino.

cons: ultimately, the plot goes nowhere. the much praised 'climax' is too long drawn out and betrays the potential of the storyline. One expects a clever twist or a profound emotional impact at the end but it never comes...story elements are loosely tied together, unanswered questions remain.

Overall...disappointing. Avoid it. The only good that came of this movie was that now I wont be wasting time on the other two in the trilogy...

Cheers.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm surprised this one hasnt made it here yet...

*The Hurt Locker* 9/10 and I deduct a point only because nobody's perfect...and of course a subtle pro-US bias.

Other than that, imho, war movies dont come better than this. In my book, this is in the same league as *Apocalypse Now* and *Platoon* which I think are the best war movies ever made...


----------



## a_medico (Aug 18, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> With praise like that, I *had* to see it. Unfortunately...
> 
> Grossly overrated imho.
> I'd give it a 5 or 6...



I second it. When I saw it some 7-8 mons back, I had similar opinion. Maybe my expectations were too high. I don't even remember it much. The only thing I remember is that it was average stuff for me.

Same with other two, though _Oldboy_ is worth a watch once. It was too much for me though personally. I couldn't digest few scenes.


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 19, 2009)

Philadelphia...pretty emotional(8.5/10)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> With praise like that, I *had* to see it. Unfortunately...
> 
> Grossly overrated imho.
> I'd give it a 5 or 6...and if i was simpoo, i'd call their parentzzz...
> ...


Well, here comes what a_medico calls personal point of view. 
Agreed that story wise its very simple. But the torture level shown in this movie are totally awesome. It never goes to gross level but that way to torture someone mentally is exciting. I would recommend u watching *"Funny Games"*. It also lacks a good script but u would get to know that there stands such a genre.

I saw that u expected a few twists and profound emotional impact.
Well, this movie never promised such things. It from the beginning shows that what u r going to watch is consequence of some act done before. And obviously forget emotion (if u expect emotion, don't watch Oldboy too, it may shake ur emo level very much)

And, plz, don't avoid Oldboy, u'll just miss a whole new level of movie experience. I promise that.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2009)

*Kaminey 7/10*

*************** Following comments can contain spoilers ****************

(Sorry can't give more than that)

Well, let me tell u how I find this movie. 
Take a Priyadarshan movie, ummmm....Hungama?!!(are....that Aftab, Akshyay, Rimi sen movie). Now remove those awesome funny moments. Add more guns, Coke, underworld, betting, dirty politics means pretty much each and every so-called BAD things in society. And leave everything as it is.
You get Kaminey!!!

Story-screenplay can be *faintly* compared to *"Running Scared"*. Lots of random characters gets involved in the journey in this movie within a span of 24 hours.

Acting: Shahid Kapoor very good, Brilliant.
            Priyanka: Good. Couldn't match Shahid's level.
            Amol Gupte: He is a discovery of this movie! I would rate him as brilliant as Shahid in this movie.

Directing: Good
Editing: Very good job
Camera work: Very good Job

+     It asks ur brain to understand this movie. This is only because of the speed of  this movie, u won't get much time to get over from the facts of the previous scene and u'll shown a totally new scene. So, u need to remember things shown in 2-3 scenes ago. New in a hindi movie, eh?  

+     Shahid Kapoor and Amol Gupte.
+     (Very subtle) But try to count how many brothers u see in this movie

-      The story! Well, if u try to find the story, u'll be disappointed.
-       A few un-necessary scenes, which does not add anything to the story. A few scenes are forced explanation. Means u won't have any problem if u don't know the flashback.
-       End! Charlie!!!??? How? "Bas aise hi", is it the answer?


Two questions to those who have already seen:-
1> Who killed Bope's henchmen at Charlie's place when both Guddu and Charlie was fighting?
2> How did the bengali brothers came to know where Bhope is?


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Well, here comes what a_medico calls personal point of view.


of course it is a ppov, bro...none of us can claim our opinion about something as the absolute truth 


rhitwick said:


> Agreed that story wise its very simple. But the torture level shown in this movie are totally awesome. It never goes to gross level but that way to torture someone mentally is exciting. I would recommend u watching *"Funny Games"*. It also lacks a good script but u would get to know that there stands such a genre.


i feel (ppov, again  ) that a script is the heart of a movie. no amount of exceptional acting, direction, cinematography,special effects or anything else can save a movie with a bad script. Also, a 'good' script imho is not necessarily 'complicated'. Simple stories can also provide exceptional entertainment value...


rhitwick said:


> I saw that u expected a few twists and profound emotional impact.Well, this movie never promised such things. It from the beginning shows that what u r going to watch is consequence of some act done before. And obviously forget emotion (if u expect emotion, don't watch Oldboy too, it may shake ur emo level very much)


I respectfully disagree. If a plot element is introduced in a movie, it should have a purpose. If the purpose is not immediately apparent, then the viewer automatically starts expecting a twist or a revelation to come subsequently in the story that will give purpose to it. 

*{WARNING:Spoiler starts}* 
1.Take the ornate pistol that Geum-Ja acquires. The script takes a lot of time and develops a lot of background about that pistol. Anyone watching the movie will immediately wonder what it's purpose is. Since it is not immediately clear why that pistol is so special, it constitutes a "promise" from the script that something will be explained later. Unfortunately, the ornate, custom made, 'pretty' pistol serves absolutely no purpose in the film that an ordinary one wouldnt. It forms a part of her 13-year long 'Plan' for revenge but it doesnt fit into the plan anywhere.

2.Geum-ja's sexual relationship with the young bakery boy... where does that lead? The episode could have been a key to developing her character as a heartless revenge machine as is hinted at the end of that scene ("If you touch anything else in my room, I'll blow your head off...").Imagine if she had used him as a part of her plan for revenge, and later either
abandoned or sacrificed him without concern. That would have driven home the impact of the emotional cost of vengeance... but that again remains a plot element that does nothing.

3.There are lots of other such loopholes/dead ends in the story. Here are more examples- Geum-Ja's cut finger serves no plot or character development purpose ( all her money is spent on it's surgery, but she still has enough for an air ticket to Australia later). Her interaction with her daughters foster parents and their subsequent trip to Seoul are completely needless.The videotaping of the kidnapping and murders of the children makes no sense (why videotape if all you need is the audio track of their voices to make the ransom demands? Also... why step in front of the video camera to incriminate yourself? one would expect a psycho kidnapper and killer who has avoided the police for 13 years to be smarter than that).The dream sequence in the beginning. The shooting of the dog in the middle. Actually its a very long list...

*{Spoiler ends}* 

Sorry, but the movie feels hurriedly written and careless. And I apologise if I am overanalysing it, but bad jokes have to be explained...good ones are obvious 

On the whole, I assure you I dont demand very much from movies. I feel you enjoy them only if you see them with the correct expectations. I can enjoy a lot of artsy-fartsy stuff... I loved Kurosawa's 'Dreams'...as well as the special effects extravaganzas that come every summer. I really loved Terminator:Salvation also. Everyone gave me intellectual appraisals that it was a bad movie but I didnt go to see that for any intellectual stimulation!

In case of 'Lady Vengeance' I was expecting an intelligent movie... my mistake.

As for 'Oldboy' i think i'll see some more opinions of it before I decide.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> i feel (ppov, again  ) that a script is the heart of a movie. no amount of exceptional acting, direction, cinematography,special effects or anything else can save a movie with a bad script. Also, a 'good' script imho is not necessarily 'complicated'. Simple stories can also provide exceptional entertainment value...


Hmmm...u need a good plot for a good movie. U still have not seen movies with only incidents. Which is as powerful as any movie with a gr8 story to back it up.
Then what would u call *"3-Iron"* by Kim-ki-duk? It has even less as so-called "PLOT". But, the movie is an cinematic experience. 
Again, I would have recommended u that movie, but I just don't want to hear "bad words" about that movie (same reason I would ask u to stay away from Oldboy)


*{WARNING:Spoiler starts}* 


> 1.Take the ornate pistol that Geum-Ja acquires. The script takes a lot of time and develops a lot of background about that pistol. Anyone watching the movie will immediately wonder what it's purpose is. Since it is not immediately clear why that pistol is so special, it constitutes a "promise" from the script that something will be explained later. Unfortunately, the ornate, custom made, 'pretty' pistol serves absolutely no purpose in the film that an ordinary one wouldnt. It forms a part of her 13-year long 'Plan' for revenge but it doesnt fit into the plan anywhere.


If u remember all her jail-mates contributed in her plan. The pistol design was a gift to her by that Korean spy (that yellow book). IMO (or what I understood) she oathed herself of killing that man with the pistol only. She had gone to the school to kill him too, but when found out the man is not only responsible for her misery but for other parents too she thought a team game would be more painful and torturous for him.
Remember the scene she uses the pistol to shoot the man in both his legs. Calls a meeting on how to kill him Makes the man listen to all these discussion. 
I ask u to be imaginative only once, and try to think what did the man went through every time some one spoke up. 
This I call brilliance. They won't show u everything. Its the feeling which would make u feel complete.



> 2.Geum-ja's sexual relationship with the young bakery boy... where does that lead? The episode could have been a key to developing her character as a heartless revenge machine as is hinted at the end of that scene ("If you touch anything else in my room, I'll blow your head off...").Imagine if she had used him as a part of her plan for revenge, and later either
> abandoned or sacrificed him without concern. That would have driven home the impact of the emotional cost of vengeance... but that again remains a plot element that does nothing.


Let me be very in-ur-face and say that what u r demanding is pure MASALA (or indian version old that story). Doing what u suggested would only generate sympathy for the boy which in turn does not fit for the movie environment. Understand clearly, its a heartless film. She had seen all, she doesn't care who she had sex, who loves her (as a woman, not as mother! I know u would ask). As a woman she had nothing to ask from the world. 
U disappointed only because u expected emotion in this movie. (Please don't watch "Funny Games" either)



> 3.There are lots of other such loopholes/dead ends in the story. Here are more examples- Geum-Ja's cut finger serves no plot or character development purpose ( all her money is spent on it's surgery, but she still has enough for an air ticket to Australia later). Her interaction with her daughters foster parents and their subsequent trip to Seoul are completely needless.


Cutting her finger event I also could not get. The scene was so hurried that no conclusion can be drawn from it clearly. May be a 2nd viewing??? 



> The videotaping of the kidnapping and murders of the children makes no sense (why videotape if all you need is the audio track of their voices to make the ransom demands? Also... why step in front of the video camera to incriminate yourself? one would expect a psycho kidnapper and killer who has avoided the police for 13 years to be smarter than that).


He did not videotape the incident just to get ransom. The ransom is the byproduct of the kidnap. I don't think his main intention was to earn money. He videotaped the killings for his own viewing (now, u may ask WTF??? I would say, welcome aboard. Ur course of watching SICK movies are not finished yet. Watch "Hard Candy", "Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door", "Ichi the killer", "Hostel", "Vacancy(2007)" and a few others. Warning, if u r not above 20 yrs, please, I repeat please don't watch any of these movies) not for police or other persons. He USED the audio in the tape to get ransom


> The dream sequence in the beginning. The shooting of the dog in the middle. Actually its a very long list...


Dreams are supposed to be discrete right? Koreans dreams are not exact similar as Indian dream sequences which very clearly tells u what u r seeing. 
Comeon, do I need to describe every symbol in this movie. If I need to then also I would appraise the movie, because it made u think over it. (This is the main reason critics appraise any movie)
Watch any David Lynch or Stanley Kubrick movies, u would get that they ask ur brain more than Quantum Physics book
*{Spoiler ends}* 




> As for 'Oldboy' i think i'll see some more opinions of it before I decide.


Please don't watch this movie


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Hmmm...u need a good plot for a good movie. U still have not seen movies with only incidents. Which is as powerful as any movie with a gr8 story to back it up.



I mentioned Kurosawa's 'Dreams'...pure imagery, no plot and very beautiful. I recommend that to you. Its available on youtube also.



> Again, I would have recommended u that movie, but I just don't want to hear "bad words" about that movie (same reason I would ask u to stay away from Oldboy)



Please dont take criticism of a movie personally, bro . There is no accounting for taste. You are most welcome to say as many 'bad words' about any movie I like. You will notice that there will be lot of movies that we both like.

*{WARNING:Spoiler starts}* 



> The pistol design was a gift to her by that Korean spy (that yellow book). IMO (or what I understood) she oathed herself of killing that man with the pistol only....
> Remember the scene she uses the pistol to shoot the man in both his legs.


Why? Would she not have taken her revenge if there had been no pistol design given to her? Like I said, the pistol is irrelevant to the plot but it has been given undue importance in the film. Everything she does with that pistol could have been done without it, or with any generic pistol...


> Calls a meeting on how to kill him Makes the man listen to all these discussion.
> I ask u to be imaginative only once, and try to think what did the man went through every time some one spoke up.This I call brilliance. They won't show u everything. Its the feeling which would make u feel complete.



I agree... that was a very good instrument in the story. Not enough to salvage the whole movie, though.



> Let me be very in-ur-face and say that what u r demanding is pure MASALA (or indian version old that story). Doing what u suggested would only generate sympathy for the boy which in turn does not fit for the movie environment.



One- you speak like a typical pseudo-intellectual, implying that if all Bollywood MASALA is 'bad' and this movie is good only because it is an obscure foreign film that has been praised by critics. I prefer to use my own judgement. I can find equal enjoyment in masala films as well as serious cinema.

Two- I can understand a 'heartless' sexual relationship, but not a 'purposeless' one. And I mean purpose for the film, not the character.



> Cutting her finger event I also could not get. The scene was so hurried that no conclusion can be drawn from it clearly. May be a 2nd viewing???



I barely survived the first...



> He did not videotape the incident just to get ransom. The ransom is the byproduct of the kidnap. I don't think his main intention was to earn money. He videotaped the killings for his own viewing (now, u may ask WTF??? I would say, welcome aboard. Ur course of watching SICK movies are not finished yet. Watch "Hard Candy", "Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door", "Ichi the killer", "Hostel", "Vacancy(2007)" and a few others.



Its acceptable that he was a sick psychopath who videotaped the killings for his own viewing. Whats not acceptable is accidentally stepping in front of the camera to adjust it, thus irrefutably incriminating himself in case the tapes are ever found. Unless you think that he was not only a sick psychopath, but stupid as a piece of wood as well...



> Come on, do I need to describe every symbol in this movie. If I need to then also I would appraise the movie, because it made u think over it. (This is the main reason critics appraise any movie)Watch any David Lynch or Stanley Kubrick movies, u would get that they ask ur brain more than Quantum Physics book



Please save yourself the trouble. The movie has some very powerful symbology and I'm quite capable of understanding it's relevance...if there was any relevance to begin with and I can safely say that the symbology, though powerful, is meaningless in the context of the film.

*{Spoiler ends}*

You are right that good movies make you 'think'. I have seen a lot of Kubrick- 2001, Eyes Wide Shut, Shining and CW Orange. Planning to see Dr Strangelove soon. Not seen any David Lynch except Dune...and I really hated how he murdered one of my favourite sci-fi stories. I really like all of Kubrick. IMHO (always IMHO) 'Lady Vengeance' has NOTHING in common with them.



> Oldboy-Please don't watch this movie



I wont. But I assure you that your praise for it has nothing to do with my decision  Maybe we can find more common ground in the future bro. Looking forward to your comments on other films...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> I mentioned Kurosawa's 'Dreams'...pure imagery, no plot and very beautiful. I recommend that to you. Its available on youtube also.


Well...Dreams on my list



> Please dont take criticism of a movie personally, bro . There is no accounting for taste. You are most welcome to say as many 'bad words' about any movie I like. You will notice that there will be lot of movies that we both like.


See, I know arguing on movies is the most stupid act. But sometimes u see some movies which goes deep into ur heart and u feel possessed by the movie, by the characters, by the incidents, situations etc.
*3-Iron* is something that kind to me. Its my fav genre (Love-romance   ). I don't think I can stand any bad words abt it 

*{WARNING:Spoiler starts}* 




> Why? Would she not have taken her revenge if there had been no pistol design given to her? Like I said, the pistol is irrelevant to the plot but it has been given undue importance in the film. Everything she does with that pistol could have been done without it, or with any generic pistol...


Agreed u r going materialistic. Yes. Taken ur point and u r very correct in demanding the use of the pistol. 
The way I found it is, to her the pistol had gr8 meaning. She dreamt of using it against him. But when time came she found killing him by bullet would just a very easy death. She wanted to make him suffer more for his sins. 
Like the man enjoyed his victims killing, she also cherished his pains when the parents were beating him. 
(Oh, similar incident happened wid me a few days ago. Broken was the movie. Every now and then it created such situations which made me think something is gonna happen very soon, and nothing happened, but people praised the movie   ) 
I mentioned in my original post that, its the brutality that astonishes me rather the story.



> One- you speak like a typical pseudo-intellectual, implying that if all Bollywood MASALA is 'bad' and this movie is good only because it is an obscure foreign film that has been praised by critics. I prefer to use my own judgement. I can find equal enjoyment in masala films as well as serious cinema.


Yep. Sometimes u expect too much from a movie and if doesn't show u what YOU want to see. U r disappointed. 





> Its acceptable that he was a sick psychopath who videotaped the killings for his own viewing. Whats not acceptable is accidentally stepping in front of the camera to adjust it, thus irrefutably incriminating himself in case the tapes are ever found. Unless you think that he was not only a sick psychopath, but stupid as a piece of wood as well...


Why not a stupid one. Who somehow is careless. 
Or maybe enjoys watching both of them in the tape. Which in turn would help revive him EXACT memories of that incident

One question u have missed or skipped asking here is what happened to the priest? Only his part is not settled. I found his one is un-necessary character
*{Spoiler ends}*



> Planning to see Dr Strangelove soon.


Good movie and discrete. IMO, its a black comedy and does not serve a conclusive end.



> Not seen any David Lynch except Dune...and I really hated how he murdered one of my favourite sci-fi stories. I really like all of Kubrick. IMHO (always IMHO) 'Lady Vengeance' has NOTHING in common with them.


Plz. don't compare "Lady...." wid them they are far up above. I only mentioned those veterans to tell u how a film can make u think on what happened and why?


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 19, 2009)

^
Had a good time talking to you bro... lets agree to disagree.

Let me know what you thought about 'Dreams' though.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2009)

Vengeance Series is one of finest I have ever watched. Here is a simple plot dissection:
1. Oldboy
Bot characters are antagonists and there is no protagonist.

2. Lady vengeance
Lady is the protagonist and the other guy is the antagonist.

3. Mr Vengeance
Bot characters were the protagonists. 

Point 2 kinda made me lol...imagine you are sex starved for a long time and then you get a chance. Will you do it ? Of course ! Sex can be a great stress and depression relieving medicine too. And I am pretty sure that the boy was also asking for it. These movies are concerned about characters and not what the public selectively want.

As for videotaping, you must have heard about a recent case where three teenagers in Ukraine videotaped themselves using screw driver to torture their victim to death. So why would they tape it, i am sure that it will put them at greater risk. But anyway human mind can have weird fetishes. I too recommend watching "Ichi The Killer" or if you do not like much gore then settle with "Vacancy". It will give you a hint.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 19, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Point 2 kinda made me lol...imagine you are sex starved for a long time and then you get a chance. Will you do it ? Of course ! Sex can be a great stress and depression relieving medicine too. And I am pretty sure that the boy was also asking for it. These movies are concerned about characters and not what the public selectively want.



Obviously, bro, you dont get the point at all...
What does the incident contribute to the plot or the character? I'm not saying that the incident is not plausible or that it is not justified. Just that it is not necessary.
I'm sure the character Geum-ja must have brushed her teeth, had her meals and gone to the loo often during the course of the narrative. But was it shown? why not? Just because the character is justified in doing something does not mean it is integral to the characters development in the film!

Okay...irrespective of the above exchange I have a small theory of film-watching that I would like to share....

At a level, all films are interactive. Your experience when you watch one is under your own control to a large extent. Before one sees a film one always has a basic idea of what he is in for... maybe a hint from some teasers/trailers, maybe word of mouth, maybe you know only the genre...even that is enough. So I really pity all those critics who trash a movie without understanding its context, purpose or target audience. You cant say a movie like "Attack of the Clones" was bad because you felt no emotional attachment with the characters! Lucas was trying to show you the big spaceships, the robots and lightsabres, the exotic action sequences... if you go to the theatre for an emotinal bonding with the characters, its your fault, not the movie's. Conversely, you cant criticize a film like "Blair witch project" for 'bad cinematography techniques' can you? 

So your own expectations are an integral part of the film you see. And that is why watching films is an intensely personal experience. When we argue the pros and cons of our film watching experience, we are not defending the film per se, but our reactions to it...

Ah well, enough theorizing... I have a notification from the utorrent icon in my tray


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2009)

My God, you guys are fighting over a movie...lol....Kindly enjoy movie and don't be a movie snob!!I didn't even read your posts!!!lol....

As for me I found LADY VENGEANCE pretty disappointing, definitely worst of the trilogy!! While I liked other two movies(Oldboy is probably one of my all time fav) , this one lacked quite a few stuff that made prev two movies great!! 5-6 from me too... now that's just my personal opinion!!   

*LORD OF WAR* - *8.5/10* : Good scrips, good dialogues,good acting by Nicolas Cage ,good pace, good cinematography,  and takes a modern view on arms dealing industry and its morality!!


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 19, 2009)

^+1 on Lord of War

-1 on "My god...movie snob...etc". Dude, sorry for offending your sensibilities, but sometimes a detailed discussion on a movie is enriching and as entertaining as the movies . Calling it a 'fight', shows your narrow viewpoint. Read our posts or not...either way, we havent written them for your approval.

Cheers.


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2009)

*KAMINEY* -  :
To start off this film is definitely darker compared to bollywood standards. There are many aspects the director got right!Technically its impressive!! 
Cinematography is top notch !!Visually there is nothing wrong with it and it totally sets up the dark mood for the audience!! That's why don't wait for PDVDs , half the fun will be gone!
Background music is well suited and the two main songs are good!!

The dialogues are good  and the film moves at a good pace!! There is not much of melodrama and the plot doesn't distract itself much!!There's much humour in between to lighten up the environment,although it's not dark humour, just humour set in dark!!!Coming to storytelling, it's a bit complex because many things are happening at the same time(specially in the first half) and there are many characters in the film but its portrayed well!!A good screenplay accompanies this!Another good thing was how characters grow, along with the story!

As for acting , Shahid Kapoor has done more than an excellent job in the movie!!As you can see from the trailers, he plays the role of twin brother Charlie and Guddu and has done amazing job in portraying both of them, considering how different their characters are!! Hats off to him. Priyanka Chopra played her part well enough and Amol Gupte was simply great at portraying the evil politician!

However , there are few parts in the movie which totally betrays the high standard set by movie!!Some part of the story would made you wish it weren't there !!The ending was , well, a bit priyadarshan-ee !!!

So all in all the film is different, VB tries something new ,and successfully achieves it! It's entertaining enough and surely worth watching in cinemas!Although , I am a little disappointed !

*7/10 *


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2009)

P.S. is it me or the line in
Dhan Te Nan
(hai dil dil dara
mera teli ka tel..
kodi kodi paisa paisa..
paise ka khel..)

0.55 in this link:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WPGc8-Z5PQ

sounds exactly like in the tune this girl is humming in this song:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNq1oms-dsg&feature=channel

I have even mailed it to iitwofs.com


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2009)

*Surveillance 6.5/10*

(@fieldgunner, another movie in which u can ask WTH are these happening   )

Same serial-psycho-killer story. 
Generally these kinda movies brings a happy ending or leaves u so helpless and sympathetic for the characters that u like the movie. But it failed to create that environment.

Not grt but not bad either.

So-so would be something proper rating
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


eggman said:


> P.S. is it me or the line in
> Dhan Te Nan
> (hai dil dil dara
> mera teli ka tel..
> ...


It has SOME similarities
You never know...


----------



## Rahim (Aug 19, 2009)

^Thats not a co-incidence!!!!!!!! Its "inspired"


----------



## als2 (Aug 21, 2009)

eggman said:


> P.S. is it me or the line in
> Dhan Te Nan
> (hai dil dil dara
> mera teli ka tel..
> ...




watch this  original version

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRrL5YpeAxQ


----------



## Chirag (Aug 21, 2009)

^^
lol. this is good.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2009)

*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer 8/10*

Gr8 movie with awesome acting by Ben Wishlaw!!!

Its his movie, he's everywhere in this movie.

Story: Nice, being a fantasy u can not ask too many questions, so can be spared at a few places.

Camera: If u r un-satisfied with story then its the Camera work, background score and Ben Wishlaw would compensate that. Its a visual treat.

Check out


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 22, 2009)

^Not 8/10 but 7/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pay it forward 7/10*

Very good idea but not so good story. It just could have been much much better.

A few times it just drags.

But, surpassing all its miseries its the idea which should be sole reason you should watch this movie.




P.S. u may get ur CAT preparation done while watching it


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2009)

^Hey give it a break, it's dated like crazy, but it's a nice, sweet movie. Loved the song at the end - "Calling all Angels". The movie sparked the random acts of kindness movement, so it was totally sucessful in its message, achieving so much as a film. 

And yeah, caught Kaminey. Grood stuff, but I liked his previous movie (blue umbrella) better. Any story that chooses twins in the storyline practically kills the story then and there. You know their places are going to get changed... pretty predictable there. Didn't like the (day)dream and flashback sequences either - shown too often. But the chars were well crafted... he has that knack at least. 

Perfume was simply sick. Powerful screenplay though. 

Also, catch "The Last Starfighter" if you can. Old sci-fi flick, about a guy who plays video games involving blowing up space ships... then lands in a space ship blowing up spaceship. Great stuff, one of the hidden gems of sci-fi cinema.


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2009)

^Suggestion Taken... Sci-fi fan happier than ever to find such hidden gems...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2009)

*Murder on the Orient Express (1974) 8/10*

Story: I'm none to criticize Agatha Christie. Even though its one her most easier plots from all those I've read

Acting: Everyone did their bit. I just could not match Albert Finney as Hercule Poirot. The picture I've drawn by reading was of a soft spoken gentle man. But in this movie he was a bit shouting while even normal talks. (deducted 2 only because of him)

Whoever here loves crime stories (and haven't read Agatha Christie) watch it, u may happen to start reading her.


b/w, is there any way "Sympathy for Lady Vengeance" was inspired by this? I guess not, but that movie came to my mind while watching it


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 24, 2009)

8/10 for *"State of Play"*

1 pt deducted for each for some cliches and a little melodrama at the end, other wise a really nice political thriller with a good twist.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 24, 2009)

Nithu said:


> *11:14 -8/10*
> 
> Intelligent movie with very nice ending...



Good Call, thanks...I wonder why you gave it an eight, though...

I'd give it 9.5/10. It's a must watch, IMHO. Thoroughly enjoyable, wicked dark humour, poetic justice, tight script and editing and a smashing ending...


----------



## jerryelvis (Aug 24, 2009)

Movie Name: FIghtclub 
Language: English
Genre:[SIZE=-1]Narration,thriller,action,crime.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0137523/
I have watched this over 20 times.Yeah,I'm addicted [/SIZE]  [SIZE=-1].

[/SIZE]Movie Name: Oceans 11 ,12, 13 
Language:English
Genre:[SIZE=-1]comedy, Drama
[/SIZE]
Movie Name: Dasavatharam  
Language:Tamil
Genre:timing [SIZE=-1]comedy, action,drama.
Features Kamal Hassan in 10 characters. 
*www.dasavatharammovie.com/
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasavathaaram

[/SIZE]Movie Name:michael mathan kamaraj
Language:Tamil
Genre:[SIZE=-1]comedy, action,romance.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Features Kamal Hassan in 4 characters.The movie is one of most hilarious and humorous , clearly show his brilliance and intelligence in acting.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2009)

*Watchmen: Director's cut*- A good watch. Not much special effects and all. But good script. A bit lengthy but never boring. But the best part is the soundtrack. Don't miss it.


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2009)

jerryelvis said:


> Movie Name: FIghtclub
> Language: English
> Genre:[SIZE=-1]Narration,thriller,action,crime.
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0137523/
> I have watched this over 20 times.Yeah,I'm addicted [/SIZE]  [SIZE=-1].



We can be best friends..I love that movie too.its my All Time FAV!!


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2009)

^^^ +1

Can you recall first appearance of Tyler Durden in the movie?


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2009)

At the first Support Group Meeting I think.....Or at the office...........he appeared 6 times before the airport scene....... for 1 frame though


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2009)

^^^ hahaha....I just love that concept!


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 24, 2009)

i am jack's inflamed sense of rejection


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Mile.! Finally got to watch this masterpiece.! Just dint seem like a 3 hour movie.! Intense story.! I just couldnt stop my tears from welling up at the end, and i'd like to see how many grown up boys 'cried' seein the last scene and proudly admit it 

One of the best Tom Hanks movie's i've ever seen till date.! Once u watch this movie, and u really start thinking about all the good things and the bad things that u've donet ill now.! Yea, the story's that intense.!

All in all a very good movie.! Took me 10 years to finally watch it.!  Worth the wait.!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Green Mile.! Finally got to watch this masterpiece.! Just dint seem like a 3 hour movie.! Intense story.! I just couldnt stop my tears from welling up at the end, and i'd like to see how many grown up boys 'cried' seein the last scene and proudly admit it 

One of the best Tom Hanks movie's i've ever seen till date.! Once u watch this movie, and u really start thinking about all the good things and the bad things that u've donet ill now.! Yea, the story's that intense.!

All in all a very good movie.! Took me 10 years to finally watch it.!  Worth the wait.!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2009)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Green Mile.! Finally got to watch this masterpiece.! Just dint seem like a 3 hour movie.! Intense story.! I just couldnt stop my tears from welling up at the end, and i'd like to see how many grown up boys 'cried' seein the last scene and proudly admit it
> 
> One of the best Tom Hanks movie's i've ever seen till date.! Once u watch this movie, and u really start thinking about all the good things and the bad things that u've donet ill now.! Yea, the story's that intense.!
> 
> All in all a very good movie.! Took me 10 years to finally watch it.!  Worth the wait.!



me here... 

b/w check out "Forest Gump" too.....
The Terminal
And
Cast Away


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 27, 2009)

would really recommend this movies

Oscar (1991)    8/10

casanova(2005)  7/10

2 great movies loved watching it


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Aug 27, 2009)

@rhitwick, i watched forest gump nd cast away! gotta catch up with the terminal.!

And y are my posts being posted twice? And i dont seem to find the edit button?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2009)

aaah.. on with a Hollywood movie after a long time. completed with Juno. amazing movie. I would give a solid 9 for that.

*SPOILER*
OFF-TOPIC: what will be the response of the Indian parents when they happen to hear from their 16year old daughter that she is pregnant. The reaction of the Juno's parents completely blasted me. Tremendous difference between our and their way of living.
*SPOILER*

And did i mentioned how cool the soundtrack was..?


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 27, 2009)

^I loved the ending song.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2009)

jack_the_ripper said:


> @rhitwick, i watched forest gump nd cast away! gotta catch up with the terminal.!


Please watch The Terminal ASAP. It shows how versatile Hanks can really be in his roles. This man is truly gifted when it comes to acting. I'm watching it for the second time as we speak. Fantastic film & a superb performance by Hanks.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 28, 2009)

*Superbad - 8.5/10*


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 28, 2009)

*Der Untergang*(The Downfall) : 10/10 

Amazing Movie and Superb Acting by the dude(Bruno Ganz) who played hitler. Do watch it, this movie is just not about hitler but offers much more related to ww2 and how hitler was betrayed/went crazy at the end of war.


----------



## angie (Aug 28, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ hahaha....I just love that concept!


hey what was the purpose behind that?
i thought it was a glitch.... 

In b/w, forrest gump was kinda boring....
the terminal - amazing..


----------



## a_medico (Aug 29, 2009)

^^^^ SPOILER ALERT

Well it reflected Edward Norton's state of mind. Tyler tried to appear several times before we actually see him on the elevator scene. Its showed he didn't come out of the blue but evolved gradually.


*Drag me to hell* - With all the great reviews, my expectations were pretty high. It turned out to be a average B-grade horror flick. What a disappointment. Throughout the movie I had the feeling that I am watching Evil Dead...and bang....imdb informs that the director is the same!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 29, 2009)

Kilometro 31 - 7/10. Average horror/thriller Spanish flick.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Aug 29, 2009)

^ thanks ethan hunt nd rhitwick for suggesting The Terminal movie.!  I was convinced that he was really from Krakozhia, had it not been for wiki page, which mentioned the country as a fictional country.! Hell when he can actually play a citizen of an unknown country and convince you that he's really from that place, u've got to take notice of him.! He's truly an artist, and acting is his art.! phew.! 

Got many sweet little points to take from the movie, how being helpful really helps (not sure about it in this century though  ) 

A very entertaining comedy garnished with a few morals here and there!  gtg..*hey dad u've got any wishes that u want me to fulfil.?*


----------



## IronCruz (Aug 29, 2009)

Twilight 9/10...Must Watch by every one


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2009)

*How to keep my love 7/10*

Pure (divine) love story. When I say pure, its pure. Not even a proper smooch 

Nothing new that u didn't watch, though watch it for some light and tender moments.

I promise , you will enjoy it...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2009)

*My Sassy Girl (Korean) 9/10*

Wow!!!!!

That is an awesome movie.

After watching Jab We Met, i found this one another true love story........

I would have given it 10 on 10 but the last scene is a bit of cliche.

No wonder people are remaking it in different languages everyday......

Please watch it.........


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2009)

^^^ _My Sassy Girl_ and _The Classic_ are two all time great Korean movies. As recommended by T, one should start watching Korean movies with these two movies. Then you can add _The Marathon_ and _A Moment To Remember_ to the start. After that, there is a world to explore!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ _My Sassy Girl_ and _The Classic_ are two all time great Korean movies. As recommended by T, one should start watching Korean movies with these two movies. Then you can add _The Marathon_ and _A Moment To Remember_ to the start. After that, there is a world to explore!



Thanx for mentioning those two.....I'll sure check them out.....

I'm feeling like watching it again.....last night when I've finished watching it, I thought of getting it again.....but somehow controlled myself as I think continuous viewing of a movie may spoil my feeling to it....

(But, I would still place *3-Iron* as my no1, it has spell bounded me)

But I wonder is it North Korea or South Korea which has these beautiful set of storytellers


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 30, 2009)

But how do u watch these movies? With english subtitles? Or u know korean?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> But how do u watch these movies? With english subtitles? Or u know korean?



With English subs, obviously!!!


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2009)

*Kaminey* - Was an average movie for me. Can't watch it twice. More like watching any Guy Ritchie movie. But Vishal Bharadwaj still remains one of my fav directors.



> But how do u watch these movies? With english subtitles? Or u know korean?





> With English subs, obviously!!!



I even watch English movies preferably with English subtitles for better comprehension!


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 30, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> With English subs, obviously!!!





a_medico said:


> I even watch English movies preferably with English subtitles for better comprehension!


but u watch the subs or the movie????
subs are distracting


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> subs are distracting


It's an art to watch the movie & subs simultaneously. I, for one, can't do without subtitles these days.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 31, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's an art to watch the movie & subs simultaneously. I, for one, can't do without subtitles these days.


Same here 

Well, "My Sassy Girl" once again.....

Can't get enough of this movie.....


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 31, 2009)

eggman said:


> At the first Support Group Meeting I think.....Or at the office...........he appeared 6 times before the airport scene....... for 1 frame though


Wow i have watched it for more then 15 times i think but have never realized this cos most of the time i start watching from the car scene , this is from where it starts rocking .
Ok started the movie watching closely for tyler .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2009)

Drag me to Hell - 7/10. The climax could have been improved.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 31, 2009)

> "None of you understand. I'm not locked up in here with you. You're locked up in here with me."
> 
> Rorschach - Watchmen



Rorschach was my fav character in the movie. His voice is awesome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Rorschach was my fav character in the movie. His voice is awesome.


Tell me bout it. He is the best dam comic character I have seen. Extremely intense & his dialogues are simply fantastic.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2009)

^Hmmm... Loved the "Never Compromise" line. The movie showed Nite Owl better than the comics though, so ended up liking Nite Owl a lot more than the comic version, where Rorschach was my favorite. 
Didn't like the changed ending though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^Hmmm... Loved the "Never Compromise" line. The movie showed Nite Owl better than the comics though, so ended up liking Nite Owl a lot more than the comic version, where Rorschach was my favorite.
> Didn't like the changed ending though.


I didn't really find any intensity in Night Owl's role in the whole movie. All he did was comfort Silk Spectre, have sex with her & a few dialogues here and there. On the flipside, Rorschach was simply bad ass. He did what he felt was right, punish criminals in the way they were supposed to be and most of all, had more impact in his role. If you look at the way he explains his situation to the psychiatrist in the prison, it has a very graphic, but realistic detail as to why he was made to be such a person.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 31, 2009)

Is the movie Kaminey watchable with family? I mean are there any lovemaking or scenes containing partial nudity?


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2009)

^^No.one smooch and some jokes of sexual nature...nothing explicit!!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt... The role of Nite Owl is very different in the comics, where he does exactly what you said he does in the movie. The small scenes in the movie where he is talking to the previous Nite Owl, and when he is talking to Ms. Jupiter in his basement show a much deeper char than what is shown in the comics, which is why I liked the movie. 

***Spoiler Alert for Watchmen***
On the other hand, Dr. Manhatten took the blame for the entire strange explosion thingy in the movie, which was a bad move acc. to me. In the comics, there are no bombs in all the cities in the world, instead, a giant serpentine creature's body just goes through all the buildings and people in New York. The devastation in the comics is depicted in an amazing way, and it would have looked much much better on the big screen. The plot twist that deviated from the comics is in itself, something brilliant, that tied up the loose ends of the plot as well as the original storyline. However, there was this whole thing about a pirate story running parallel to the main story, which was shown only as a fleeting glance in the movie (the black kid reading a comic book, showed the pirate story). Also, the movie does not clearly explain why the mutated Lynx had to explode along with Manhatten. The comics themselves are very cinematic, with panes having something akin to transitions, if you read them, you'll understand what I am talking about. This was not carried over to the big screen. However, the "time" sequence of Dr. Manhatten came out pretty well, better than the sequence in the comics, and certain touches of Rorschach (asking the police what his face looked like) were brilliant. Rorschach is something that I admire in the comics, and his aura from the comics carried over to the big screen... making him one of the most celebrated chars of the previous year, but the movie made me really wake up to the brilliance of the other chars that I totally missed out on, the older Nite Owl, the older Ms. Jupiter, and Ozymandias, and of course, the Comedian.


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2009)

Just saw this thread..nice...my top recommendations.

Must see:

1. BladeRunner. (Great cyberpunk. Best of Ridley Scott)
2. Requim for a Dream (psychedelic drug addict(s) autobiography - Dev D copied the hallucination scenes from here)
3. American History X (bite the curb...!...graphically violent)
4. Old Boy (Korean with subtitles - excellent story).
5. Tale of 2 Sisters (Korean with subtitles - mysterious horror movie)

The After-rans:

1. The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly (Sergio Leone+Clint Eastwood+3 hours of spaghetti western action)
2. Red Cliff (Strategy and Han Dynasty history -- John Woo redeems himself)
3. Escape from New York (One eyed Kurt Russell is the dark Snake Pliskin. John Carpenter directs).
4. Hellraiser (Cliver Barker shows us Cenobites and Pinhead Star)
5. Pulp Fiction (Quentin Tarantino inter weaves 5 different story threads)


----------



## eggman (Sep 4, 2009)

*THE INSIDER* - 9/10: Only for serious drama lovers!!


----------



## eggman (Sep 6, 2009)

*ADAPTATION.* - 9.5/10 .  By far the smartest script I've seen in a movie!!This is the second time I'm watching it and I can't understand how Charlie Kaufman (main character as well as The screenplay writer) comes with stuff like that!! Totally mind blowing


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> *ADAPTATION.* - 9.5/10 .  By far the smartest script I've seen in a movie!!This is the second time I'm watching it and I can't understand how Charlie Kaufman (main character as well as The screenplay writer) comes with stuff like that!! Totally mind blowing



Ya, he always comes up with such brainfcuk movies.
I guess u've seen "Being John Malkovich" of him...

b/w, in this (Adaptation) Nicholas cage did a very good job.


*Ice Age3 6.5/10*

So, so...
Its only 84 minutes movie, but seemed soooooo long........... felt never ending


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 6, 2009)

Revenge is one genre; if executed properly can never go stale! "*The Punisher*" falls in the same category. I got original DVD at 99 bucks and man I can't ask for more! It is the screen adaptation of the comic hero by the same.

If you are looking for some pure unadulterated revenge saga dipped in oodles of raw action then this is where you should spend your 99 bucks! No fancy CGI, no crotch asphyxiating super hero costume, no lame-brain mask. Just an average Joe out to seek revenge!!!!


BTW; Most of the of the movies that has been recommended in past two-three pages are fit for film festivals. IMO they suck! Good only for verbal diarrhea!!!


----------



## eggman (Sep 6, 2009)

^^Yup. We're all serious movie lovers here who can actually appreciate smart films...no place for folks like you ..........please keep enjoying films like The Punisher!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Yup. We're all serious movie lovers here who can actually appreciate smart films...no place for folks like you ..........please keep enjoying films like The Punisher!!


Offtopic: eggman, when are we seeing your eggy face again in your avatar? I asked coz this comment was very eggy. Spoken straight from the yolk.


----------



## eggman (Sep 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I guess u've seen "Being John Malkovich" of him...



Yup ..and Eternal Sunshine Of A Spotless Mind too..

**MILD SPIOLERS**
Did you know that his fictional brother Donald Kaufman is credit as one of the writers writers.Moreover they both were nominated for Golden Globes and Academy, despite donald being fictional ! First time ever that a fictional person was nominated for for Oscars!

Also , I read in an interview Charlie credits himself for writing the first 2/3 of the film and Donald for the remaining 1/3. That is why you have all that shooting, drugs, sex, murder, revaluation and all those cliche' in the last 'act' of the film the Donald was so fond of!
Funny how, Donald's film name was supposed to be THE THREE and how he writes the THIRD act of film.

**SPOILER ENDS**
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Techalomaniac said:


> Offtopic: eggman, when are we seeing your eggy face again in your avatar? I asked coz this comment was very eggy. Spoken straight from the yolk.



hehe...its about time


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> Yup ..and Eternal Sunshine Of A Spotless Mind too..
> 
> **MILD SPIOLERS**
> Did you know that his fictional brother Donald Kaufman is credit as one of the writers writers.Moreover they both were nominated for Golden Globes and Academy, despite donald being fictional ! First time ever that a fictional person was nominated for for Oscars!
> ...


Yup, knew a few of them.
Infact, I had to go through IMDB pages, to understand the beautifullness of the movie.
Its a movie in movie.

That guy has done so many things with it.

******Spoilers ******

1>Fictional brother and his relationship with him
2>Conflicts b/w both of them
3>Screenplay having authors own inputs
4>He hates writing cheesy stuffs (in movie) like sex, drugs, etc but ends up having all those in his own life (in movie)
5>He's the main lead of the story and at the end of the movie he kills his brother.


Well, when I first saw that movie, I got that the author and the main lead in the movie are same Kaufman. Thought it being a true story (till now u must have got that, its 70% true, he actually got the task to write screenplay for that book). But, in the end when his brother is killed I was sad.
But, when I was going through IMDB pages, I was like WTF??? total eyewash!!! I felt like a stupid

******Spoilers End ******


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> hehe...its about time


True! Now thy true self reveals thine relations of the yolkiest kind with humpty dumpty.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 6, 2009)

There will be blood - Cant decide how much points i should i give to this movie. Acting was great but i simply fail to understand the whole concept of this 2+ hours movie. Total oscar material I say not for everyday viewing.


----------



## Ecstasy (Sep 6, 2009)

Shrooms- very trippy movie and suspense/thriller. 7.5/10


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Yup. We're all serious movie lovers here who can actually appreciate smart films...no place for folks like you ..........please keep enjoying films like The Punisher!!



Did I  ruffled few feathers here ! Anyways I don't encourage trolls...so good bye!


----------



## eggman (Sep 6, 2009)

^Bye!! Oops.....are you banning me?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Flash Point 6.5/10*

Sorry Sam, can't rate it more.
Being an action movie it has action only in the climax, I found "Dragon Tiger Gate" better than this.
Moreover, has very disoriented scenes. Scene to scene transition is very bad. May be due to bad editing.

Donnie Yen is wasted in this movie. Only climax!!!??? Come on, he could have beaten 100 more guys till the movie reached the climax.

(any other movies of this man??)

As a movie, I would rate it 5. 
Only because of climax I rate it 6.5.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2009)

*11:14 8/10*

Very good movie.

In line of Memento (matching with storytelling as being non- linear ) and somwhat similar concept (only concept) with "Vantage Point".

Very much recommended if u've already liked,
Running Scared
and
Kaminey


----------



## jerryelvis (Sep 8, 2009)

eggman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryelvis* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Movie Name: FIghtclub
> Language: English
> ...



wee can be dude   .......Finally someone like me.
Great to hear from you.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Fight Club has a long fan following here, don't worry u'll get more


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 8, 2009)

*District 9* - 9/10 What a amazing watch. Got to be one of the best movies of 2009, don't miss at any cost.


----------



## IITian (Sep 8, 2009)

Glengerry Glen Ross - 9.5/10

A beautifully crafted movie with some of the greatest acting performances ever..

A must watch for drama lovers!


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

dd_wingrider said:


> *District 9* - 9/10 What a amazing watch. Got to be one of the best movies of 2009, don't miss at any cost.



going to ""obtain"" it real soon... Been waiting for this for soo long now!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2009)

Watch *Knowing*. I liked it


----------



## Rahim (Sep 8, 2009)

I am watching a documentary by Moore: SiCKO and 10 minutes into and my eyes are watery already  I hope i can last the whole 2 hours.


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2009)

Clerks 2, this movie is f***ing hilarious.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I am watching a documentary by Moore: SiCKO and 10 minutes into and my eyes are watery already  I hope i can last the whole 2 hours.


Ya, first 10 minutes are that kinda only, but next 110 minutes are shocking.
See it to believe it.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 8, 2009)

^Is it BS? waste of my time?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Is it BS? waste of my time?


No, no...not at all.
I would rate it 8/10

Do complete it.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2009)

Watched District 9 today and found it to be decent. Its documentary style presentation was fresh and I was a little saddened that the subject-matter ended up being melo-dramatic rather than engaging. CGI were superb!!

Honestly, the director should have really raised the tension and thought-process of the viewers with such a sensitive issue. But it just started well and became a, well, a cliched movie. Lots of lose moments about the characters which is a little difficult to comprehend.

Being a fan of conspiracy documentary, I rate this movie ~snipped~ (Rahim NEVER rates his movies  )


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2009)

^Hey wat abt SiCKO? 
U didn't revert back...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 9, 2009)

Just saw Fast-Track on Zee Studio..will give it 6/10, mainly 'coz I saw it midway.

Nice movie though


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 9, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Just saw Fast-Track on Zee Studio..will give it 6/10, mainly 'coz I saw it midway.
> 
> Nice movie though


Same here. Thought it was pretty funny. Need to watch it fully though.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 9, 2009)

*District 9 - 9/10*
Very nice movie...aliens are very real...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2009)

^One can make interpretations of this movie with our current scenerios in this world.

@rhitwick: I havent finished it YET. But there are some shocking things indeed. Its like a fairy-tale.


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 10, 2009)

Final Destination 4

6/10

Same old script. Absolutely nothing new.
the only thing fresh is better violence scenes...but aww...... it didn't excite ppl who live in age of SAW.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2009)

May be some of here would like to visit this link.

Names of Asian movies and reviews.

*www.kfccinema.com/awards/awards.html

Gimme more....(can I say Hollywood sucks  , plzzz )


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 11, 2009)

*Gone Baby Gone* - Nice timepass movie with lots of twisted plots. But it does leave a room for improvement, anywayz nice job from Ben Affleck as a director.


----------



## Krow (Sep 11, 2009)

Nithu said:


> *District 9 - 9/10*
> Very nice movie...aliens are very real...



Excellent flick... totally agreed with you. Best part is its non-hollywoodish. SA director rocks. The slow transition of the lead character is pretty symbolic...  A must watch!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2009)

This thread is going "A Clockwork Orange" way 
The thread has a new toy in D9


----------



## Krow (Sep 11, 2009)

^ In your words, "First A clockwork orange, then a man from earth and now D9".


----------



## eggman (Sep 11, 2009)

However D9 is a new film!!! It's still a lot away from ACO mania!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> Gimme more....(can I say Hollywood sucks  , plzzz )



such a troll!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2009)

^Oh...may be I'm too obsessed 

I'm even visiting this: *www.learn-korean.net/learn-korean-classes-viewarticle-5.html


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2009)

^So we might see a Korean bhabhiji


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^So we might see a Korean bhabhiji


Nah, teri bhabi to bangalan hi hogi....


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2009)

^Bong Connection


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 11, 2009)

NewYork - 8/10
G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra 8/10(only for action)

when District 9 going to release in india? or is it released?


----------



## eggman (Sep 12, 2009)

*11:14* - 6/10

Mazza nahi aaya...........disappointing end!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> when District 9 going to release in india? or is it released?



It released yesterday .. have to catch it on sunday.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2009)

eggman said:


> *11:14* - 6/10
> 
> Mazza nahi aaya...........disappointing end!



But end is the beginning!
He followed the concept of Memento but hurried the incident relations. They are too con-incidental.

*The Classic 7.6/10*

I expected a heart wrenching love story. If sad, more better.

Well after this I'm neither too sad or happy. This movie has nothing new to deliver (at least for me).
I've seen them all, heard them all, in different languages, different movies...

And, it started reminding me movies like Forest Gump, The Notebook, Kal ho na ho etc...

And too much crying wiki says the gal cries 16 times in the movie 

Well, to sum it up, its not unique. Better than a few others and recommended only if you just started liking a girl (i.e. u r falling in love)


----------



## eggman (Sep 12, 2009)

*DISTRICT 9*-7/10
Good SFX, Top Acting, Good dialogues...high paced action near the end ,good premises  and presentation as documentary, and a bit of social commentary!

And yeah , if you like this movie you will surely like THE FLY


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2009)

*The Eye 8/10*

Very good horror movie. Good acting and good scare.

Would have enjoyed much if not have watched Naina and Gothika already. Well both of these movies have released after "The Eye", where Naina is shameless bakwas copy, Gothika is very much inspired by it.

"The Eye" recommended for all


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 12, 2009)

I liked 1408 verymuch as a horror movie


----------



## a_medico (Sep 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *The Eye 8/10*
> 
> Very good horror movie. Good acting and good scare.
> 
> ...



I think *Gin gwai* is the original one. Saw it way back in 2004 and enjoyed it. _Naina_ came after that.


----------



## eggman (Sep 13, 2009)

*OPEN YOUR EYES* -8.5/10 : A twisted film!! Must watch for ppl who like brainfu(k muvies....
No let me see how good its Remake VANILLA SKY is?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2009)

a_medico said:


> I think *Gin gwai* is the original one. Saw it way back in 2004 and enjoyed it. _Naina_ came after that.



Yes, that is the movie I've mentioned here.

I mentioned Naina because I've seen Naina long back so already got an idea how this movie is going to be. Missed the surprise and shocking element for the same.
For first time viewers this movie is gr8!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 13, 2009)

*Observe And Report* - Wtf Seth Rogen thought before accepting this movie. I am a fan of his comedy but Observe and Report was just awful to watch. Avoid it at any cost. It feels like a total spin off of Paul Blart Mall Cop.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi All,

M back after along time, few serious family problems led to the break......anyway as always few movies to share...

*District 9*.... its fantastic film, somebody said melo-dramatic...cheeezzzz man how in the hell did this movie go melo dramatic!...... if you ask me no sci fi movie made me so engrossed in to the movie and was so close to be real since time of Redley Scott's ALIEN and John Carpenters THE THING. This was a very very fresh way of portraying alien on earth and 98 percent of the sequences made perfect sence. The only complain I have is the language barrier, its not shown no where in the movie how the language barrier was over come. Lastly the CGI....watchout hollywood that is how real and believable CGI can look like, take a lession.....absolute perfect 8.3/10 for me...

*Angels and Demons*.....6.3/10....well this turned out like Treasure Hunt 3 for me.....enjoyble, watchable but not a Ron Howard true stuff, I am waiting something like "Apollo 13" or "A beautifull mind"

*G.I Joe : Rise of the cobera*.... Simple pure pop corn stuff infact the action is so fast and happening that you will miss couple of shots if you even look down for a popcorn....a seriously good timepass....6/10

*Knowing* Not a bad movie I'd say.....keeps your interest alive till the very end.....which is kinda interesting if you ask me. Plan crash scene is seriously worth, top class CGI, I can just imagin how that would have looked on the big screen.....6.3/10

*Ice Age 3*...not as good as the first two but still pretty enjoyable, I was smiling the entire movie with couple of good laugh out loud sequences as well. definately a worth watch.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Flash Point 6.5/10*
> 
> Sorry Sam, can't rate it more.
> Being an action movie it has action only in the climax, I found "Dragon Tiger Gate" better than this.
> ...



mmmm respect your openion but I would still rate FP ahead than DTG for a simple fact that though the action sequences were less...... infact one in the end, but were far more believable than DTG, I dont like the spritual flying type of kung fu action with the display of some wierd cryptical powers(the main reason I did not like Crouching tiger hidden dragon much), I like proper hand to hand authentic fast brisk martial arts like in *Knockabout* or *The Prodigal Son*.......FP action was REAL to the core, absolute stunning bone crunching believable, and that is the only reason FP scores ahead for me.

You can try Killzone from the same team, but again action would not the main critaria to judge Killzone, its a complete movie in itself. its only in the climax we have some quality action.

I am waiting for IPMAN 2 eagerly, that was something to look for.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2009)

^ Hey welcome back... 

Well, I did not like "Dragon Tiger Gate" that u already know, but that movie at least had some good action which FP lacks. Even FP lacks as a movie. 

Look at "Ip Man", gr8 story, greater acting, and great action. Not only Donnie Yen is explored from acting side but also from action.

I'm disappointed with FP. It didn't quench my thirst properly. 


*Hansel and Gretel 8.8/10*

Awesome!!!
A very good horror movie. It falls in the genre of "A tale of two sisters" but not that twisted.
Has more good scare than that but a bit stretched at the end. Or else would have ended up getting 9 from me (like thats very important ).

This is a complete movie.
A good story has become awesome by acting and environment only. 
From the beginning you will always feel uneasy with what you are seeing. You would be shown something but the environment will always make u wonder why are these happening. 
Use of color, sound, different objects are so brilliant and every thing (living or dead) has their impact on this movie.
Not even a single character can seem to u as being useless.

This is an Oscar material (if only the climax can be tightened a bit).
Watch this and have a new experience.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally saw District 9 and I am left speechless. Fantastic movie and rated it a full 10/10. Brilliant piece of cinema. Fresh script, realistic approach, nice acting, outstanding make up job and well directed. I must say I never expected this much from the movie. Thought it would be yet another alien-human rebelling movie, but I was wrong. I must admit, start was a bit slow, but it really picked up after half an hour. What I immensely liked and appreciated about this movie was it's make up job. It was very refreshing to see them using traditional make up effects rather than going all out with CGI. A must watch for everyone.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Finally saw District 9 and I am left speechless. Fantastic movie and rated it a full 10/10. Brilliant piece of cinema. Fresh script, realistic approach, nice acting, outstanding make up job and well directed. I must say I never expected this much from the movie. Thought it would be yet another alien-human rebelling movie, but I was wrong. I must admit, start was a bit slow, but it really picked up after half an hour. What I immensely liked and appreciated about this movie was it's make up job. It was very refreshing to see them using traditional make up effects rather than going all out with CGI. A must watch for everyone.



Hehe... D9 club is growing day by day.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 13, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Finally saw District 9 and I am left speechless. Fantastic movie and rated it a full 10/10. Brilliant piece of cinema. Fresh script, realistic approach, nice acting, outstanding make up job and well directed. I must say I never expected this much from the movie. Thought it would be yet another alien-human rebelling movie, but I was wrong. I must admit, start was a bit slow, but it really picked up after half an hour. What I immensely liked and appreciated about this movie was it's make up job. It was very refreshing to see them using traditional make up effects rather than going all out with CGI. A must watch for everyone.



amen to that and hey you did not say anything on what I comented on D9 anyway as u said outstanding flick. 

waiting for *AVATAR* eagerly and *2012*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2009)

sam9s said:


> amen to that and hey you did not say anything on what I comented on D9 anyway as u said outstanding flick.
> 
> waiting for *AVATAR* eagerly and *2010*


Good to have to back buddy. Actually I was so pumped after watching the movie, that I just hunted for this thread to post my comment and just hit the reply button without checking any prior comments. 

I have to agree with the Wikus-alien communication part though. It was pretty confusing how he was able to understand the aliens blabber and vice versa. I also forgot to mention the soundtrack which was really good. Especially during the finale part.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally watched District 9. I can only tell one word about his movie.."......". Really brilliant approach by the director towards the racial discrimination in SouthAfrica and to the entire world. Easily one of the best movies a human eye can watch. Thanks for the members who indirectly forced me to watch this movie by posting reviews.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Our D9 family grows... as I keep saying. Rahim's prediction was true!


----------



## Nithu (Sep 13, 2009)

sam9s said:


> waiting for *AVATAR* eagerly and *2010*



Its *2012* right?....


----------



## sam9s (Sep 13, 2009)

Nithu said:


> Its *2012* right?....



oopsi dupsi...2012 right.....edited my original post...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, plz edit ur posts...u know wat I mean...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 15, 2009)

watched district 9 today. one word : AWESOME!!!!my vocbulary is too limited to describe how good this movie is...guess whatever i watch now will seem bland compared to this.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 15, 2009)

*Battle For Terra - 8.5/10*

Amazing story and nice 3d animation....


----------



## trigger (Sep 15, 2009)

*The Gods must be Crazy (1/2) - 9.5*
Okay, I just finished watching the two parts. I would say, this one is the most hilarious flick, I have ever seen. Both parts were the complete laughter riot incomparable to other comedy movies. No doubt, dames were quite interesting as well - another reason to watch these movies again & again 

I noticed...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2009)

*District 9*

U guys just literally forced me to watch this movie and let me confess...believing u guys I've not done a mistake. (in thakur style, "tum logo ko bharosa karke maine koi galati nahi ki") 

Awesome!!!
A totally new angle to sci-fi. Sci-fi never ever looked so believable. That damn Michael Bay should learn to putr some stories in between his special effects from this movie.

+The movie
+The story depiction style. Its kinda documentary style. Well, I'll admit its this style which makes you more closer to the characters.
+Acting. Wikus FTW!!! I came to know its his debut Its his movie. None else or the Alien (can CGI be given an award)
+The story. More realistically handled. No-time u  will feel its something thats not related to u. It actually makes u ponder upon something. Thats its USP. A sci-fi which forces u to think rather makes u dream
+CGI. This is totally new level set for CGI. No extravaganza, no Michael Bay destruction, just plain vanilla on-demand but state-of-the-art CGI. Kudos to the programmers.


--Communication mystery between aliens and Wikus. Already mentioned. Well, may be he being assosiated in that field for long was able to understand the lingo (but not that convincing logic, na?)
--The story depicting style. Documentary but sometimes it lost its frame. U r showing only footages from spy cams, hidden cams, reporter cams then how do u show footages inside spaceships. Well, I'm just nitpicking, but a film like this should be more careful.

--*********** spoiler alert*************
Ending. The alien was supposed to take all its fellow mates from earth. But he left alone! Am I missing something? AFAI remember, he once mentioned more ships required to take them back (or am I imagining this conversation myself)
*********** spoiler end ***********

Well, at first I was not interested in this movie by seeing its trailers. They just are not that attractive, seems common with those AVP, Aliens, Species movies. But, thax to u guys, I have watched it now.

Rating *9/10 *(1 deducted only for those three negative points I could find)

Highly recommended to everyone. Watch in cinemas please.

D9 for OSCARS anyone??


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *District 9*
> 
> --*********** spoiler alert*************
> Ending. The alien was supposed to take all its fellow mates from earth. But he left alone! Am I missing something? AFAI remember, he once mentioned more ships required to take them back (or am I imagining this conversation myself)
> *********** spoiler end ***********



***********SPOILERS AGAIN************

He initially was not planning to take anyone, he was the smarter of the lot and so he planned his own escape along with his son (and probably his other mate who was shot) but when he saw what humans were doing with his species (at the end when he and wikus went to get the fuel) thats when he decided to take all his home mates, but it was too late and that is the reason he changed his decision to take wikus along with him to the mother ship to treat him at the last moment, instead he promises him to come back after 3 years as that is the amount of time he though he would need to reconstruct, regroup and come back to take his home mates along with wikus to treat him as well

************END***************



> D9 for OSCARS anyone??



definitely for special effects, but I guess it would loos to AVATAR, even if this a mere 30m D flick where as AVATAR is 300m D extravaganza..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2009)

sam9s said:


> definitely for special effects, but I guess it would loos to AVATAR, even if this a mere 30m D flick where as AVATAR is 300m D extravaganza..


Well, its story I'm thinking about. Don't how much good story would AVATAR have...


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 16, 2009)

Saw German Movie *"StalinGrad" *
Its a nice watch, truly portraying  how pukd up were german soldiers in that war.

Rating 7/10


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Well, its story I'm thinking about. Don't how much good story would AVATAR have...



by the synopsis going around online for AVATAR I dont find it much unique, but I presume AVATAR is much awaited for its blazing effects and CGI and less for plot authenticity.

BTW no comments on the D9 explanation


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2009)

sam9s said:


> BTW no comments on the D9 explanation



Ummm...Sam, if think closely u'll get tons of loopholes (I'm moved by the movie so much that I'm going over it in my mind time to time. *BUT*, the theme human+alien is so beautifully handled, the loopholes are forgivable)

****** Possible spoiler ******
On ur part, if he can't take the whole community with him, why not Wikus only. Anyway He's gonna turn to complete alien in three years. 
And, if the ship can fly with 2 creatures why not three.
And, what will Wikus do staying back here. If his character was killed at the end, that would mean something. But it seems unfinished to me. (a part II ??)
May be the director thought, showing him turned into a complete alien, wandering in garbage helplessly would create sympathy for the character. It works too.
But, as u consider the whole movie, it doesn't match.
****** End of Possible spoiler ******


----------



## a_medico (Sep 17, 2009)

One more addition to D9 fan club. A little late though.

All the positives are already mentioned. I also liked the subtle humor at the beginning. eg. _To everyone’s surprise, the ship didn’t come to a stop over Manhattan or Washington or Chicago, but instead coasted to a halt directly over the city of Johannesburg._


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2009)

a_medico said:


> I also liked the subtle humor at the beginning. eg. _To everyone’s surprise, the ship didn’t come to a stop over Manhattan or Washington or Chicago, but instead coasted to a halt directly over the city of Johannesburg._


Yeah. That was like a friendly jab to the traditional Alien movies that are made in America.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Our D9 family grows... as I keep saying. Rahim's prediction was true!


 Soch raha huoon ki ek Psychic  ban jaaun aur paisa kamaun


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2009)

^ u don't need to be. A good film will be liked by everyone...
Though thanx for mentioning it here...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2009)

Came across a link to an earlier short film, on which D9 is based here. Movie called Alive in Joburg. It's on youtube: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ1vHRs_EOs


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally.. A amdin/mod posting in the forum. Damn.. today is a day to remember.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 17, 2009)

*SIKANDAR - 8/10 *

Very good film about Kashmir..Short story but yet powerful..Do watch 

Also listen to beautiful song "Gulon main rang bhare [KK version]" ..You know whr to srch


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Finally.. A amdin/mod posting in the forum. Damn.. today is a day to remember.


I guess u were away from forum for a long time.

Anorion is very much regular here.
Then CJ


----------



## sam9s (Sep 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yeah. That was like a friendly jab to the traditional Alien movies that are made in America.



or probably because the Director is a South African..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I guess u were away from forum for a long time.
> 
> Anorion is very much regular here.
> Then CJ



Ya i know that. That's why i said those lines to the anorion.

BTW, want user reviews on these films. My friend gave these to me yesterday.

Leon,
Kill bill Vol 1,
Kill bill Vol 2,
one flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Leon,


Not seen; but heard people praising it. Hitman story (bollywood remake, Bichhoo)


> Kill bill Vol 1,


One of its kind. Uma Thurman is brilliant. Liked very much. 



> Kill bill Vol 2,


It bored me. Didn't like that much. One time watch.

[quuote]one flew over the cuckoo's nest.[/QUOTE]
It comes under those cult movie which u should not miss.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 17, 2009)

Here Is My pick on some of the must watch movies :--

Movie Name: Die Hard 4.0
Language:English
Genre:[SIZE=-1]Action..

[/SIZE]Movie Name: The Core
Language: English
Genre: Science Fiction with [SIZE=-1]Action.

[/SIZE]Movie Name: Armageddon
Language: English
Genre: Science Fiction with [SIZE=-1]Action...
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2009)

^Watch Die Hard 1,2,3 as well. Better than Die Hard 4 if you ask me


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 17, 2009)

footballs fan... Watch

"Green Street Hooligans"

Its a good one...


----------



## ritesh.techie (Sep 17, 2009)

A Walk to remember


*October sky
great debaters*


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 18, 2009)

Saw district 9 after hearing so much about it from this forum , and i was really amazed . I did not know anything about its story before and hence enjoyed more . Very good story and good acting as well . But one think i cant understand why the aliens chose south africa !!
I think there should be a sequel to this movie, sounds likely at this point. I mean, the ending of that movie left me wanting more. The movie built up really well to a great climax. they should do a sequel and have Christopher coming back and save his people and cure Wikus as promised .


----------



## eggman (Sep 18, 2009)

^^That'll be a total sell out!!!
Anyway a sequel is in been planned, but unrelated to the first one!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> ^Watch Die Hard 1,2,3 as well. Better than Die Hard 4 if you ask me



Except DH-1, 4 was far better than 2, 3. for me 1>4>2>3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> But one think i cant understand why the aliens chose south africa !!


I assume that's a serious question? The aliens didn't "choose" South Africa, the movie's director did. Just as the American Directors would choose Aliens to probably land in New York or some other part of US. This was just to break free from that stereotypical portrayal of Aliens landing only in Unites States.


----------



## fieldgunner (Sep 18, 2009)

I think South Africa as a location for D9 is a sort of ironic social commentry against racism. A country where blacks were discriminated against under the apartheid regimes serves as a setting where blacks and whites discriminate against prawns in the same way...it makes sense...

really liked the movie...9/10.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

@ *Ethan_Hunt* +1

@ *fieldgunner* To me the movie was symbolic of how discrimination has always been going on in tis world and will always go on whether against races/castes/gender/whoever. And yup, SA as a location was great. I was thinking, would Mahatma Gandhi have stood up for the aliens in that situation?


----------



## eggman (Sep 18, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> I was thinking, would Mahatma Gandhi have stood up for the aliens in that situation?



lol..............haha!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> But one think i cant understand why the aliens chose south africa !!


So, u think aliens knew there is a concept of country, stare, city in this planet

And, particularly knew a city named Johannesburg

Hmmmm...........


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I assume that's a serious question? The aliens didn't "choose" South Africa, the movie's director did. Just as the American Directors would choose Aliens to probably land in New York or some other part of US. This was just to break free from that stereotypical portrayal of Aliens landing only in Unites States.


I wonder what would have happened if it was directed by David Dhawan , the aliens would have probably chose chandni chowk .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> So, u think aliens knew there is a concept of country, stare, city in this planet
> 
> And, particularly knew a city named Johannesburg
> 
> Hmmmm...........


Relax i was just kidding

Ok coming to the point there was actually once a district 6 in south africa in 1960's-70 where only whites were allowed . More then 60 thousan whites lived there .


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2009)

> Relax i was just kidding






rohan_mhtr said:


> I wonder what would have happened if it was directed by David Dhawan , the aliens would have probably chose chandni chowk .


FYI, Satyajit Ray had written a story on aliens where he made an alien ship stop over a village in Bengal.

In D9, its creative imagination and pwning those hollywoodians.

//and why can't David Dhawan made a spaceship stop at Chandi Chowk??


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> In D9, its creative imagination and pwning those hollywoodians.
> 
> //and why can't David Dhawan made a spaceship stop at Chandi Chowk??


I would love to see it done .
And remember its not an african movie , it is produced by Peter Jackson with funds from hollywood .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 18, 2009)

Watched Leon today. It is one of the best Action Thriller movie I have seen. There are plenty scenes in the movie that can make you thrilled, emotional, romantic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 18, 2009)

IMDB changed it's visual theme.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:
			
		

> IMDB changed it's visual theme.


Now vamsi, I think this should fit in nice and sleek in a Movies News Channel.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

Just watched:--

Ice Age 3 ( 8/10) Very adventerous and funny

Monsters vs Aliens (7/10) Good adventure but not so funny(only if you were hoping it)


Please guys could you tell me some good ANIMATION flims like those two above.
i already watched Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 18, 2009)

^^
Horton hears a who.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

^^ already watched


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2009)

^Madagascar 1&2? If you haven't watched these movies yet, cease, desist, and watch them NOW!


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

UP [2009], released here yesterday. Catch it in theatres if you can. Its pretty high up on imdb


----------



## sam9s (Sep 19, 2009)

*Step Brothers* Watched on HBO, surprisingly funny, infact quite funny most of the time, something like dumb and dumber but better IMO, 6.5/10 ....


----------



## swatkat (Sep 19, 2009)

Kontroll, a Hungarian movie. Superb thriller. Must watch.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0373981/

By the way, check out Clerkdogs. It is a human powered movie recommendation website.
*www.clerkdogs.com/


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 19, 2009)

watched "UP".....awesome story & animation....PIXAR has done it again....as good as the likes of Ratatouille & Wall E....A must see reccomendation for animated movie fans.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 20, 2009)

*One flew over the cuckoo's nest* - As usual, expectations were very high and it was a big letdown. I fail to understand how come its rated so high! 

Anyway...apni apni choice.

Is there any relevance of this movie with *Kyo ki*, a Salman starrer directed by Priyadarshan?


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

I dunno about the relevance, but I personally liked Kyon Ki a lot somehow, maybe cz I appreciated that some director went for a negative ending... but I like it anyway.


----------



## swatkat (Sep 20, 2009)

The Warriors (1979):
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0080120/
Good thriller/adventure. Has some typical 80s cheesiness though  I guess this could be one of the first movies to use comic book style narration.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

Titanic - 9/10

Good movie. This movie is just about 3Hrs but i never felt they were dragging. Actually i thought to watch it a year back but i forgot to download it. But now.. i got a chance to download and watch. 

I have a doubt about the actual story. Did the captain and the chief engineer of the ship died the same way they died in this movie?


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

I think that the whole movie was dramatised to suit the target audience. In actual life I doubt if things would happened even 30% as shown in any movie based on a true story.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 21, 2009)

they had to dramatize the story the bit to get you to see it.....and yes the captain did go down with the ship...it was a matter of honour


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2009)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels 8.5/10 , I wonder how I missed this movie


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

^ that is an amazing movie. True gem type thing. Good that you have seen it.


----------



## trigger (Sep 21, 2009)

I think it's a 'Must Watch Movies' thread not the 'Movie you saw last'..

Anyway, go for The Prestige, another awesome movie from Christopher Nolan. Must watch it.. _Are you watching closely?_


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 22, 2009)

the untouchables(1987) 

*Robert de Niro *as *Al Capone*, *Sean Connery*,*Andy Garcia
*
well if there is a robert de niro or al pacino movie....u better watch it *ASAP* 

(i've got no problem if the forum members give their views about any movie or if they post the last movie they watched and rate it accordingly)

BTW "snatch" is another movie u may wanna watch


----------



## a_medico (Sep 22, 2009)

*Dil bole hadippa* - Lived up to my expectations. Turned out to be bore as expected. So I wasn't disappointed. Had to watch it in theater because of some obligatory commitment. Rani looks good and all but the movie is very unrealistic and script is bad.

*How to sleep better*- A BBC documentary on patterns of sleep. Some great suggestions to those who have sleep problems. By sleep problems, I hope you know what I mean. Highly recommended.


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> the untouchables(1987)
> *Robert de Niro *as *Al Capone*, *Sean Connery*,*Andy Garcia
> * well if there is a robert de niro or al pacino movie....u better watch it *ASAP*


+1 to Sean Connery. Simply superb acting. The movie was pretty good too. 



a_medico said:


> *Dil bole hadippa* - Lived up to my expectations. Turned out to be bore as expected. So I wasn't disappointed. Had to watch it in theater because of some obligatory commitment. Rani looks good and all but the movie is very unrealistic and script is bad.


Thanks a lot *chillum baba*!  Before someone forced me to watch this crap, I can scare them off now.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 22, 2009)

if u people are into documentaries, may i suggest my personal favourite *STALINGRAD* (2003).

its one of my favourites because:
a) its on WW2  b) its on WW2 and the most important  c) its on WW2.

the documentary contains personal experiences of some of the members of the "German wehrmacht" as well as Soviet army and some civilians on both sides. 
its now available in english as well.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 22, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Dil bole hadippa* - Lived up to my expectations. Turned out to be bore as expected. So I wasn't disappointed. Had to watch it in theater because of some obligatory commitment. Rani looks good and all but the movie is very unrealistic and script is bad.


Quick question, is it a copy of She's the Man? The day I saw it's trailer, I didn't take time to figure it out, so just wanted to confirm.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 22, 2009)

I think there was some Indian version of _She's the man_ starring, Ritesh Deshmukh last year. I haven't seen She's the man but I don't think _Hadippa_ is its version.


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 22, 2009)

watch eight below that's good


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 22, 2009)

Felon(2008)  watch it... its an awesome movie...


----------



## sam9s (Sep 23, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> if u people are into documentaries, may i suggest my personal favourite *STALINGRAD* (2003).
> 
> the documentary contains personal experiences of some of the members of the "German wehrmacht" as well as Soviet army and some civilians on both sides.
> its now available in english as well.



STALINGARD is not a Documentary, neither is it shot that way, its a proper full length commercial feature film, and as far as I remember the events might be inspired, but no where was it projected that these were any "personal experiences" shown in the movie..... 

If you want an actual documentary with actual true events and places watch *Night and Fog*. It a documentry about Nazi Germany's death camps.  Some of the scenes are really graphic.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ i know *stalingrad(1993)* is a german movie but i'm talking about *STALINGRAD (2003)*-a *Documentary *shown on TV which was released in (*2003*)..the documentary has three episodes. each episode is 50-60 mins. long

the one you are talking about is this
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0108211/

the one i'm talking about is this
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0376899/



> If you want an actual documentary with actual true events and places watch *Night and Fog*. It a documentry about Nazi Germany's death camps.  Some of the scenes are really graphic.


thanks...if there are any more movies and documentaries on WW2 plz post them.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2009)

Just finished watching *Snatch*, Very humorous and classy.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 23, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ^^ i know *stalingrad(1993)* is a german movie but i'm talking about *STALINGRAD (2003)*-a *Documentary *shown on TV which was released in (*2003*)..the documentary has three episodes. each episode is 50-60 mins. long
> 
> the one you are talking about is this
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0108211/
> ...



mmm that maeks sense. Well for me the mother of all WWII documentary is definitely *Shoah* its an 9.5Hr documentary of Holocaust and concentration camps. Its hard to get but definitely worth. I have mostly researched more on WWII Death camps, holocaust coz that is the most intriguing part of WWII and so most of the documentaries/Movies I have relate to the Nazi's concentration camps. Watch *The Grey Zone* if you want a hard hitting movie on Death Camps, mind you movie can leave you depressed for hours.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 23, 2009)

finished Guinea Pig complete including unofficial releases and uncut scenes  liked part 2 , part 7 and 8

awsome all 10/10


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 24, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Just finished watching *Snatch*, Very humorous and classy.



if u liked it, then u may also like "rocknrolla" and "lock stock and two smoking barrels"
both of them directed by *guy ritchie*.

there is also a japanese movie "Batoru Rowaiaru", *quentin tarantino* put this movie in his "must watch" list for all( i read this somewhere )

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0266308/


----------



## Rahim (Sep 24, 2009)

Pi: Awesome 
For a moment I thought that i am watching Eraserhead


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 25, 2009)

Gran Torino-2008

Watch this movie for the sake of Clint Eastwood! I cant help but admire this guy (both as an actor and director). He plays the character of a grumpy, old racist bigot  to the perfection. But that's not all! 

8.5/10


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

just watched "the gray zone" a very good movie but remarkably it didnt sicken me...not in the least bit


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 25, 2009)

Rocket Science - 6/10. Had potential but was a let down in the second half.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> just watched "the gray zone" a very good movie but remarkably it didnt sicken me...not in the least bit



It does not sicken you, just shows you the hell world of death Camps so realistically, you are left pretty numb....I did ( though I have seen lots of Death camps movies)........ but if you still weren't moved either you dont care for what happened to Jews or you completely missed the entire essence of the movie itself.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

the answer is in the movie

from 1:14:00 to 1:14:35 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
though i did have a sickening feeling after "requiem for a dream", "schindler's list"(i dont know why)...after watching "letters from iwo jima", i actually felt sorry for the japanese.
and same for the germans after watching "stalingrad 1993" and "das boot".

and after "night and fog"(thanks for that sam)
the original scenes show that humans were of no value to the nazis


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^+1 to what u said abt requiem for a dream


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 26, 2009)

though these are not movies, i'd still recommend that you watch these shows

"Russell Peters.red,white and brown" and "Russell Peters.outsourced"


----------



## a_medico (Sep 26, 2009)

+1 @ Sickening feeling after _Requiem for the dream_

Few more: (Not sickening but little depressing):
_A moment to remember
Sublime
Lost in Translation
Chasing Amy
Cold Mountain
Dear Frankie
Into the wild
The Fountain (same director as Requiem)
The sea inside

_


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Titanic - 9/10
> 
> Good movie. This movie is just about 3Hrs but i never felt they were dragging. Actually i thought to watch it a year back but i forgot to download it. But now.. i got a chance to download and watch.
> 
> I have a doubt about the actual story. Did the captain and the chief engineer of the ship died the same way they died in this movie?



This was the stupidest movie I watched of all time. I giant sinking ship+love story+car porn scene. James Cameron finished his apex after Aliens and the Terminator series.



Charan said:


> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels 8.5/10 , I wonder how I missed this movie



Yea..excellent movie. Guy Ritchie is good. Makes solid, hard hitting movies. Tightly paced, and pieced well.



abyss88 said:


> the untouchables(1987)
> 
> *Robert de Niro *as *Al Capone*, *Sean Connery*,*Andy Garcia
> *
> ...



*Watch these then:*
Heat : Pacino, De Niro, Val Kilmer, Ashley Judd. Gosh what a movie.
Scarface: Pacino is devastating.
Carlito's Way: Pacino is again damn good.
GoodFellas: Best gangster movie after Godfather. (De Niro)
Casino: De Niro and Sharon Stone and Joe Pesci. Good movie - Martin Scorcese directs this masterpiece.
Taxi Driver: De Niro shows what he really is. Jodie Foster is like a 14 year old kid. Harvey Kietel plays a vicious pimp.



amitabhishek said:


> Gran Torino-2008
> 
> Watch this movie for the sake of Clint Eastwood! I cant help but admire this guy (both as an actor and director). He plays the character of a grumpy, old racist bigot  to the perfection. But that's not all!
> 
> 8.5/10



Watch Clint Eastwood in the three spaghetti westerns (For a Few Dollars More, A Fistful of Dollars, Good, Bad, Ugly). Directed by the master Sergio Leone. If you get time then pick up (or download): *Once Upton a Time in the West*. Again directed by Sergio Leone. Charles Bronson/Peter Fonda/Claudia Cardinelle (believe me when you see her, your eyes will go wide). Sholay copied the train scene/and the family slaughter scene exactly from here.



swatkat said:


> The Warriors (1979):
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0080120/
> Good thriller/adventure. Has some typical 80s cheesiness though  I guess this could be one of the first movies to use comic book style narration.



Read the review. Will watch this...thanks...!


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2009)

^I recommend Once Upon A time In America to all De Niro fans. Its Sergio Leone's last work and is a classic of 3.5hrs.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^+10000000 for that !!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


asigh said:


> *Watch these then:*
> Heat : Pacino, De Niro, Val Kilmer, Ashley Judd. Gosh what a movie.
> Scarface: Pacino is devastating.
> Carlito's Way: Pacino is again damn good.
> Casino: De Niro and Sharon Stone and Joe Pesci. Good movie - Martin Scorcese directs this masterpiece.




i'm on it 



if you liked "lock stock and two smoking barrels"
then watch "snatch" and "rocknrolla"

all of em directed by guy ritche.

and "trainspotting" (danny boyle)


----------



## swatkat (Sep 26, 2009)

Check out "The Taking of Pelham One Two Three" (1974):
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0072251/
Remake's not good, by the way.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 26, 2009)

asigh said:


> Sholay copied the train scene/and the family slaughter scene exactly from here.!


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ Yea watch it, you will be shocked. Infact the Salim/Javid plot is also a re-hash. And you guys will be shocked.

Watch the villian from For a* Few Dollars More*. That is what Gabbar was copied from.


----------



## fieldgunner (Sep 26, 2009)

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past - 8/10

Romantic comedy, fresh treatment, good timepass.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2009)

swatkat said:


> Check out "The Taking of Pelham One Two Three" (1974):
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0072251/
> Remake's not good, by the way.


+1 I watched this movie before watching the remake. And yea remake is not that good .


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 27, 2009)

*Drag Me To Hell* - Decent horror flick, do watch it if you are into this genre.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 27, 2009)

*Star Trek - 8.5/10*

Nice film with awesome visual effects...


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 28, 2009)

here is my list:
Cloverfield
Se7en
Insomnia
My Sassy Girl
The Birdcage
Tron
Eternal Sunshine of Spotless Mind(Jim Carrey's best performance)
The Truman Show
10 Things I Hate About You
Cast Away(I would've cried at wilson-vollyball scene if i had watched this movie 5-6 years earlier)
The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 29, 2009)

Just watched Dark City.Good movie but not as good as The Matrix.Dark City was just like a Clarke/Asimov Sci-Fi.The Matrix incorporated different philosophies and other references.Comparing them is like comparing Harry Potter Series with Twilight.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

^Errrr... The Matrix was a rip off of Dark City, with added special effects and instead of the Film Noir style, they used the insect green tone of lighting, mostly due to Croma which can't be done without green/blue BG. But anyway, they have just tried to bloat or alter The Matrix, the original concept is the same.


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

Matrix : Did not make me think. Simple action flick. 
Dark City : Yea, made me think. Story was complex.

Though the finish/action/direction of Matrix is way better, but if you see concept/story wise, Dark City is much ahead.


----------



## vinodh_89 (Sep 29, 2009)

Watched *State of play * *www.imdb.com/title/tt0473705/

A good investigative plot with twists at right places. I would rate 6.5/10


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't want to start a debate here but want to make few things clear.

"In the late '90s and early '00s, a wave of films played with the notion that what we experience as reality is a false and perhaps malevolent illusion. The idea wasn't new -- it was at least as old as Plato, and it had provided the backbone for many movies already -- but suddenly it was everywhere: in The Truman Show (1998), Dark City (1998), The Matrix (1999), the Canadian eXistenZ (1999), The Thirteenth Floor (1999), the TV series Harsh Realm (1999-2000), Waking Life (2001), Vanilla Sky (2001), and others. The broader idea of prowling about in someone else's virtual world turned up in still more pictures, from What Dreams May Come (1998) to Being John Malkovich (1999) to The Cell (2000). The quality of the films varied widely; the idea at their core did not.

You can credit part of this glut to imitation. But too many of the projects were created simultaneously and independently for that to explain everything. For whatever reasons, audiences at the turn of the century were receptive to paranoid thrillers about inauthentic realities. Call it the demiurge cycle, after the Gnostic notion that our world is governed by a mad ersatz God."
Source:*www.reason.com/news/show/29028.html

So, the core concept is same.I agree with that.If you dissect each and every movie,all you will get are handful of concepts told differently.

You can't call The Matrix as rip-off.It really deals with greater issues than dark city.It borrows inspirations from many things like from books like 'Simulation & Simulacra'(It was given to almost every actor to study),different religion's philosophies,animes like 'Ghost in The Shell' and even fairy tales like 'Alice in Wonderland' and 'Looking through the glass'.Wachowaskies have paid tribute to their inspirations wherever they can(Book used by Neo to conceal disks is simulation and simulacra,Broken Mirror is reference to Looking throught the glass,white rabbit tatto)
Here is something more about this:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influences_and_interpretations_of_The_Matrix

Also,The Matrix was released one year after Dark City and was also filmed at Fox Studios in Sydney.(*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_City_(1998_film)).

 The rooftops that Trinity runs across at the beginning of the film are the same ones that John Murdoch runs across in Dark City.(*www.imdb.com/title/tt0118929/movieconnections) ,The rooftop set that Trinity uses to escape from Agent Jones early in the film was leftover from the production of Dark City, which has been remarked upon due to the thematic similarities of the films. (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Matrix).Which means that creators were aware of thematic similarities.

Also,their release dates are barely one year apart(Dark City:USA 27 February 1998 and The Matrix:USA 31 March 1999).So you want to say that Wachowaskies watched dark city,decided to copy it,thought about how to fool audiance by making changes,finalize actors,start filming,finished it,then completed post production in just one year?Come on guys,the training for kung-fu alone took few months.
And even after 10 years of release,there are hundreads of sites,forums,communities and groups discussing The Matrix.So,if you still think it was just a simple action movie and did not made you think,please don't say that out loud in front of any Matrix fan.


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

No one here has said that Matrix is a simple action movie. Put it in perspective man. Matrix, after watching Dark City, looks like a big bloat. Dark City has taken a concept and rendered it in a classic unforgettable style/ Notice that it does not rely on too much CGI.

Enter Wachowski brothers. They borrow a few concepts and are inspired by the whole idea and have the backing of Fox for a big budget CGI heavy action flick. They manage to render this with a nice addon of philosophy.

After watching Dark City I realised that the philosophies were merely an addon while it is not so in Dark City. *Primarily* Matrix sells and is so popular because of the action and breakthrough in CGI and not due to the philosophies involved. Dark City is my preferred movie cz I hate special effects when overdone and if you ask me, the special effects in Matrix have been appearing in Rajnikant movies for decades now (the bullet sequences). Dark City relies more on the psychological aspect than the special effects.

I don't care if people have been discussing the movie for a hundred years, the fact remains that Dark City is true to the genre of sci-fi while the Matrix is merely a sci-fi masala movie. The masala sells. The true film doesn't but is well appreciated by fans of the genre.

Talking about the brothers again. Lets just assume that Fox didn't lend them the script of Dark City for "inspiration", then going by that standard, both are awesome filmmakers. How in the world did they make two extremely crappy sequels? They spoiled the name of their movie totally.

Meanwhile, Dark City is even today regarded as one the movies which most deserved a sequel. True mark of a classic : Make the viewer think. Don't "spoon-feed" (no pun intended) the viewer's imagination. What the lead character could have done with his powers is a lot of fodder to make a movie (Dark City II). But no, the epilogue is open to the audiences.

Yes, in front of a blind Matrix fanboy, I won't say that it didn't make me think as I wouldn't want to make an effort to cull his ignorance. Fact remains however, thatDark City is a much deeper movie than Phatrix. To the open minded ones, I would openly say that Dark City was the original hardcore sci-fi film and Matrix comes nowhere close. Matrix is a better movie for the action sequences, but Dark City rules sci-fi Film Noir genre and is the true classic movie.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 30, 2009)

asigh said:


> Matrix : Did not make me think. Simple action flick.
> Dark City : Yea, made me think. Story was complex.
> 
> Though the finish/action/direction of Matrix is way better, but if you see concept/story wise, Dark City is much ahead.



If Matrix did not make you think I'd say you either did not understand the literal intricacies or did not bother to care and just enjoyed the action as that was also ample in the movie.

Matrix concept was similar to Dark City but explored the same with much more intrigue.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 30, 2009)

@Techn0crat Also, 12 Monkeys and Pi - around the same time period too. 
---
hmmm... The more you think about the Matrix, the more you pull it apart, the stupider it gets. A lot of the things in the series is redundant. If only they had made just the first movie and forgotten about the sequels... the first movie and Animatrix. Dark City was good but the mind battles in the end seem dated by today's standards. 
And I don't think that the Matrix sold only on FX. Pirates of the Caribbean had more complex CGI than the Matrix, but the characters, even the CGI ones - Davey Jones, or Turner Sr stood out much more than say the Twins in the Matrix or the hundreds of Smiths. Pirates was a nice fun movie, but casually put enough things to think about if you wanted to, instead of forcing you into a wt? like the Matrix did.


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2009)

Where in my post did I say the following about Matrix:

1. It is a copy of Dark City...??
2. That the directors of the script had copied Dark City..??
3. Matrix is a rip-off.


*And since a debate has been started:*

I immediately understood Matrix and the subliminal messages it was sending across to the viewers. They basically borrowed concepts from the worlds two oldest religions, which was pretty lame -- and wrapped it around modern day hi-tech science fiction.

*No* Matrix did not make me think..!..Because:

1. The concepts are age old.
2. I was exposed to the concepts since young. (read below).
3. Nothing new in the movie.

If someone can show concepts not listed below I am more than happy to re-think the Matrix.

*Christianity:*
There is going to be a saviour Neo (Jesus Christ), who will save the world. He is talked about by everyone, but no one knows who he is. But he will come and fulfill the prophecy. Zion is a word from the Bible which was the promised land for the people of God. It also signifies a 'fortress' in the Bible. It is used umpteen times with same reference in Matrix I,II, and III. Morpheus is depicted similar to John the Baptist -- the one preaching the coming of the the savior.

*Hinduism:*
What ever we see is not actually true ------------ MAYA.
We have to break away from worldly concepts (Matrix/Maya) and achieve a higher life --------- ACHIEVE NIRVANA.

Nevertheless it is a great film. 

If you want to see sci-fi movies with concepts/make you think..watch Blade Runner, Soylent Green, Planet of the Apes (1968).


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm here after a long time. Guys any suggestions for good family enteratiners. If not any genre as long as it's watchable without those explicit scenes.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 30, 2009)

Backaroo Banzai! Great sci fi film, with some strange physics theories thrown in that stand their ground even today. Basically sub-atomic space is by and large a void, empty of matter - what if matter from other dimensions occupies this space? If the guys who made Backaroo Banzai made the Matrix, Neo, Morpheus and Trinity would have a rock band that performed at Zion, the Machines would be a misunderstood bunch of really nice beings actualy, and the Oracle would be a hack no one really listens to.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 30, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I'm here after a long time. Guys any suggestions for good family enteratiners. If not any genre as long as it's watchable without those explicit scenes.


school of rock, saving private ryan(contains violence), bourne trilogy(i guess the first part contains a kissing scene but nothing after that), letters from iwo jima(contains violence), kung fu panda , wall E, bolt,shooter


----------



## y2j826 (Sep 30, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I'm here after a long time. Guys any suggestions for good family enteratiners. If not any genre as long as it's watchable without those explicit scenes.



Pearl Harbor(just one scene), The Dark Knight, Batman Begins, Vantage Point, Armageddon


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> school of rock, saving private ryan(contains violence), bourne trilogy(i guess the first part contains a kissing scene but nothing after that), letters from iwo jima(contains violence), kung fu panda , wall E, bolt,Reservoir Dogs(watch out for language), shooter....



*abyss*, seriously are you nuts? Reservoir Dogs for a family entertainer? It's extremely graphic with the famous ear-cutting scene, extremely explicit language and violence. How the hell is it a family entertainer?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been hearing tons of praise about the Dark City from forums and critics and after watching the director's cut for the first time I honestly can't see how anybody  thought it was greater than the Matrix. So much bad acting, poor editing and an unsatisfying ending to name a couple things. The cinematogrophy and elaborate sets weren't anything special either to be honest. The Matrix was just a much more satisfying and entertaining movie to me in every regard despite the fact that, yes, it was clearly inspired by Dark City (in fact I would go so far as to say that the Matrix guys saw Dark City and thought wow this movie could have been been sooooo much better, so lets make that better version). It's not that I didn't understand the philosophy and ideas behind the movie, it's just that I didn't think they were expressed well enough via the acting, the direction, the camera work, the editing, the cinematogrophy and even the plot itself (for instance the final telepathic showdown was pretty cheesy and seemed a little tacked on). The execution just wasn't that great in my opinion. 

Well anyway, I would just like to know from the people who liked the film just why they liked it so much so that maybe I can like it better myself. 

Thanks.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 30, 2009)

Unknown : interesting plot *www.imdb.com/title/tt0450340/

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo: movie is in swedish (or some other foreign language). watch with subtitles. *www.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 30, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> *abyss*, seriously are you nuts? Reservoir Dogs for a family entertainer? It's extremely graphic with the famous ear-cutting scene, extremely explicit language and violence. How the hell is it a family entertainer?



oops..got it wrong..changed it...but the scene is tasty 

"the good,the bad and the ugly" can be watched in family presence


----------



## Rahim (Sep 30, 2009)

^After watching TGTBTU, each family member might want their very own tamanchaaa


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 1, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I've been hearing tons of praise about the Dark City from forums and critics and after watching the director's cut for the first time I honestly can't see how anybody  thought it was greater than the Matrix. So much bad acting, poor editing and an unsatisfying ending to name a couple things. The cinematogrophy and elaborate sets weren't anything special either to be honest. The Matrix was just a much more satisfying and entertaining movie to me in every regard despite the fact that, yes, it was clearly inspired by Dark City (in fact I would go so far as to say that the Matrix guys saw Dark City and thought wow this movie could have been been sooooo much better, so lets make that better version). It's not that I didn't understand the philosophy and ideas behind the movie, it's just that I didn't think they were expressed well enough via the acting, the direction, the camera work, the editing, the cinematogrophy and even the plot itself (for instance the final telepathic showdown was pretty cheesy and seemed a little tacked on). The execution just wasn't that great in my opinion.
> 
> Well anyway, I would just like to know from the people who liked the film just why they liked it so much so that maybe I can like it better myself.
> 
> Thanks.


hey buddy,read my long post about both movies.both were released almost a year apart.So while Matrix was filming,Dark city could be in post-production or even in final phase of filming.Even Sanjay Gupta,Sanjay Gadhvi or David Dhavan make their rip-offs in duration of one year.


----------



## mahesh (Oct 1, 2009)

yesterday i saw the film blood and bone. i really liked the action.


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

Doubt Matrix was inspired by a movie. It was too good to be an inspiration-of-another-film.

It is inspired by other concepts (which I have mentioned in my previous posts),but I doubt it followed Dark City. 

Honestly I found Matrix 1 (only) to be tightly scripted, well paced, and decent direction, with a solid plot. But never did I find it complex and 'blown out of this world' concept and message delivery.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

Matrix is a film with worst sequels and hence I hate the franchise. Dark City is subtle and i love film-noir scifi and hence I like it more. Matrix is for when I feel the need to kick some a**, but dark city is when I really want some thinking and am in a reflective mood. Dark City can be compared to the genre of Blade Runner.


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ I can sit for a whole day..and talk about Blade Runner..and still be left with stuff to discuss..


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Matrix is a film with worst sequels and hence I hate the franchise. Dark City is subtle and i love film-noir scifi and hence I like it more. Matrix is for when I feel the need to kick some a**, but dark city is when I really want some thinking and am in a reflective mood. Dark City can be compared to the genre of Blade Runner.



Worst Sequels!!!, you haven't seen sequels then...... just because the 1st set a standard that can rarely be touched, does not mean it had worst sequels. There are far bad, sequels made than matrix.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 1, 2009)

both the matrix and dark city are geek movies  but dark city has better actors,waay better


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 1, 2009)

A Fistful of Dynamites - 9/10. Awesome western!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The Outlaw Josey Wales too, 9.2/10. Another great western.


----------



## asingh (Oct 1, 2009)

^^..Are you a 'western' genre freak..?


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 2, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Worst Sequels!!!, you haven't seen sequels then...... just because the 1st set a standard that can rarely be touched, does not mean it had worst sequels. There are far bad, sequels made than matrix.


  If you take a look at horror genre(I don't watch them.),you will find plenty of movies which are considered as worst sequels.And let's not forget Pirates of Caribbean sequels. 

Edward Scissorhands,
Dead Man,

 Science of Sleep,
 Gangs of New York,
 Run Lola Run,

 And here are some to watch with your GF.. 
 When Harry Met Sally,
 You've got mail,
 He's just not that into you,
 Serendipity,
 A Life Less Ordinary


----------



## asingh (Oct 3, 2009)

Red Cliff.

The original (subtitled) version in 2 parts.

Strategy..Strategy ...Strategy ....Strategy ....Strategy ..!


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 3, 2009)

today i watched "wake up sid", it is bit slow movie i will give 7/10 to it.


----------



## eggman (Oct 3, 2009)

*KRAMER vs KRAMER* - 9/10 : Pretty solid drama built around human emotions!! Also awesome acting by Dustin Hoffman and Meryl Streep!!


----------



## eggman (Oct 4, 2009)

* High Fidelity* - 9.2/10 : Easily makes it to _My All Time Top 5 RomComs For Guys_ list!!


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 5, 2009)

@ eggman
Hindi movie Akele Hum Akele Tum is rip off of Kramer VS Kramer.
Many scenes are copied frame-to-frame.


----------



## eggman (Oct 5, 2009)

^^I noticed that


----------



## asingh (Oct 5, 2009)

Techn0crat said:


> @ eggman
> Hindi movie Akele Hum Akele Tum is rip off of Kramer VS Kramer.
> Many scenes are copied frame-to-frame.



And Anu Malik copied a Deep Purple song too "Sweet Child in Time".

Ritchie Blackmore has an excellent guitar solo at the end...!


----------



## eggman (Oct 5, 2009)

^That film is full of copies.............
Dill MEra Churaya kyon is ripped off from Last Christmas(George Michael)

There's also one more famous ripoff song in the film!!! I forgot which!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 5, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> school of rock, saving private ryan(contains violence), bourne trilogy(i guess the first part contains a kissing scene but nothing after that), letters from iwo jima(contains violence), kung fu panda , wall E, bolt,shooter


 Thanks for the suggestions dude!

Also how would StarTrek be for SFX. I know I have asked this question earlier as well but any new movies which have good SFX. I guess the latest Transformers movie is good for SFX. Not sure about the movie how good it is though. How about District 9? I think the Original DVD has not yet released for it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

Get District 9 ajayritik. Its in theatres AFAIK. Great film. You can also get it from you know where.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 5, 2009)

*Insomnia 7/10*
(Could not accept Robin Wiliams in a negative role, its like I was so used to see him make us laugh.)

*Dog Day Afternoon 8/10*
Good and different movie. They say its a true story. I would say, those who experienced it would remember it for days.

*Leon (The Professional) 9/10*
Loved it very much. A milestone in "Hitman"  movie genre. Must watch for everyone.

*My Sassy Girl for 12th time (actually its countless times, but I prefer counting only the times I saw it full length    ) and I found out the UFO*.

(Took a lot of movies to home but got time to catch only these)

*Bor Asbe Ekhuni 6.5/10*
Bengali movie. Koel Mallick and jishu Sengupta.
Its full Koel movie. Jishu just got a sidekick role, anyone could have done that.
Liked very much the Kanchan's character and Tanima Sen as Landlady. The movie should be seen only for these two people.
Try to skip songs and overlook overacting by all the actors. Not a very classy film, but liked it don't know why.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 5, 2009)

@asigh - Yeah, sort of. 

Up - 8/10 - Great animation.

A Fistful of Dollars - 9/10. Clint's movies are all awesome!

Rio Lobo - 8/10. Good western.


----------



## asingh (Oct 6, 2009)

@Techalomaniac : Yea District 9 is superb. Really liked it.



eggman said:


> ^That film is full of copies.............
> Dill MEra Churaya kyon is ripped off from Last Christmas(George Michael)
> 
> There's also one more famous ripoff song in the film!!! I forgot which!



Aisa Zhakham Diya is a rendered copy of Deep Purples 'Sweet Child in Time'. Obviously Anu Malik sir could not copy Ritchie Blackmore's (long live the GUITAR GOD) end solo.




NVIDIAGeek said:


> @asigh - Yeah, sort of.
> 
> Up - 8/10 - Great animation.
> 
> ...



Let me know, can give you a long list of Westerns.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^That film is full of copies.............
> Dill MEra Churaya kyon is ripped off from Last Christmas(George Michael)
> 
> There's also one more famous ripoff song in the film!!! I forgot which!



Raja ko rani se pyaar ho gaya is copied from the famous godfather theme .
Just notice them carefully .


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Oct 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Dog Day Afternoon 8/10*
> Good and different movie. They say its a true story. I would say, those who experienced it would remember it for days.



Its indeed a real story. Al Pacino performed so brilliantly. He looks so similar to the real Sonny Wortzik. He was perfect for this role.
Have a look at real Sonny

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=75LQKUF9wC0
*www.ironicsans.com/images/dogday01.jpg
*pds3.egloos.com/pds/200708/20/87/e0041787_46c8b07b3599d.jpg
*pds5.egloos.com/pds/200708/20/87/e0041787_46c8b3a7eb5f4.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Oct 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> Let me know, can give you a long list of Westerns.


Why wait for his permission?   Give your long list of Weserns AN!!


----------



## lopezabraham95 (Oct 6, 2009)

how many of u liked SWORDFISH?


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 6, 2009)

just watched blood diamond...very nice movie

the way  leonardo dicaprio speaks with that south african accent...awesome


----------



## lopezabraham95 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah... tats a nice movie.. also that african guy's acting is excellent!!!


----------



## eggman (Oct 6, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Raja ko rani se pyaar ho gaya is copied from the famous godfather theme .
> Just notice them carefully .



Yup!!!That's what I was forgetting!


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 6, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> just watched blood diamond...very nice movie
> 
> the way leonardo dicaprio speaks with that south african accent...awesome


thats a gr8 movie.. also must watch is District 9, Inglorious Basta*ds.. downloading right now..


----------



## eggman (Oct 6, 2009)

^^We don't need to know what r u doing noW!


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2009)

^Lol...


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 6, 2009)

i've watched district 9 but yet to watch inglorious basterds.

btw i was watching "Fist of legend"- jet li (last time i watched this move at my friends home in 2002,while bunking school )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
guys which movie should i watch first

twelve monkeys
the good shepherd
up
the pianist 

hard for me to choose lol...i will check this thread @ 8 o'clock


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 7, 2009)

the pianist 10/10


----------



## Rahim (Oct 7, 2009)

Just finished watching Taxi Driver and boy I never imagined De Niro was THAt handsome in his early days. That smile of his was definitely for ladies 

Now planning and gathering resources to watch The 25 Most Dangerous Movies.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^I rate that movie as De Niro's and Scorsese's best. 10.1/10.


----------



## asingh (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ Goodfellas..??


----------



## Rahim (Oct 7, 2009)

^Do watch Salo


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

@ *asigh* Not even half as good. Taxi Driver is also a play on his mental state. Goodfellas is a different genre altogether IMO. It falls more in the category of Once Upon A Time In America.

Taxi Driver has many subtle hints all the way that he was actually "seeing" things. The pun on the media is also evident throughout. Also, I like the lady in TD more. The one who was campaigning for the Senator.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
SALO????????? Rahim, why don't you give an ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... warning???


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 7, 2009)

Der Untergang,2004, (german) 12/10...+2 for the "fuhrer"


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 8, 2009)

RED DRAGON 10/10


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 8, 2009)

suppose my friend buys a movie dvd, and after he watches the film, he give it to me and says you can watch it.and, suppose i watch that movie and give him back his dvd. what does that mean in legal terms? is that illegal?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 8, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> suppose my friend buys a movie dvd, and after he watches the film, he give it to me and says you can watch it.and, suppose i watch that movie and give him back his dvd. what does that mean in legal terms? is that illegal?


Until and unless any money is involved in the whole process, this is very much legal.


----------



## Nithu (Oct 8, 2009)

*iMurders - 7/10*


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 8, 2009)

@rhitwick 

thanks for clarification


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2009)

*Chintu Ji 6/10*  (5.5+.5 grace mark)

Started off very well. Seemed to be Black Comedy.
Initial 30-50 minutes had good humor and subtle intelligent puns...I was thinking of a 7 rating.

But, then it started with cliches and then meaningless twists and turns.
The worst is the climax.

Still I recommend it for the few initial scenes, u would enjoy but be prepared for the bad part too.

Not everyone is a Shyam Benegal and not every "village" movie can be a "Welcome to Sajjanpur"


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of movies which i watched recently ---

Sikandar -- 7.5/10, a good subject and worth watching

Get Smart -- 7/10

Body of Lies -- 8/10

Wall E -- 9/10, very imaginative and awesome animation, i never thought robots could have emotions

Angels n Demons -- 9/10, started this one at 2am and could not dare to leave it in middle.

Transformer 2 -- 6.5/10, still believes first one was far better...

Pink Panther -- 8/10, i generally don't watch old movies, but this was exception and i m happy i made an exception

Cruel Intentions 1 & 2 -- 7/10, sshhh....quiet gud climax in both movies

Ghosts of Girlfriends past -- 7/10

P.S I love u -- 7.5/10, watch this one with ur gf......

Wanted -- 6.5/10 , m not a salman fan....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oops i forgot the best one.......

The Great Debators -- 9.5/10, watch it asap if u havnt....really gud...!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> P.S I love u -- 7.5/10, watch this one with ur gf......


I find this movie all hype...
Did not touch my heart, ending is disgusting.



> Wanted -- 6.5/10 , m not a salman fan....


Watched original Telugu Pokiri, liked that movie.
Don't know much Salman was true to to the original script and again the treatment given to script.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2009)

^hey, long time no see. 
Watched Wake up Sid some days back. Give it a miss. Almost no story in there. But all of Ranbir's shirts were ubergeeky. That was the only thing I was watching in the movie.


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

^Didn't expect a story from Wake Up Sid... Wanna watch Up and Inglourious Basterds!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^hey, long time no see.


Was that to me?

I was at home, but posted a few movie reviews coming back...



> Watched Wake up Sid some days back. Give it a miss. Almost no story in there. But all of Ranbir's shirts were ubergeeky. That was the only thing I was watching in the movie.


But, I've decided to catch it this Sunday. Though will be going alone...
Hmmm........nah......ekbar socha hai to bas dekhna hai.........


----------



## Rahim (Oct 10, 2009)

Blade Runner : A True, no-BS sci-fi movie ::


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2009)

The Green Mile - 10/10. This movie, IMO, beats The Shawshank Redemption by a long shot. Fantastic film with a brilliant performance by Michael Clarke Duncan. Tom Hanks was great as usual, but I never knew Michael Clarke Duncan had so much potential. Never during this 3 hour movie journey did I ever feel bored or felt it was going too slow or dragging along. That's the way to present a superb storyline, I would say.


----------



## eggman (Oct 10, 2009)

^+1
Same feeling towards the film!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 10, 2009)

watched fight club again


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Fantastic film with a brilliant performance by Michael Clarke Duncan. Tom Hanks was great as usual, but I never knew Michael Clarke Duncan had so much potential.



Absolutely.
Always seen him in action movies as hitman, but he proved his potential in this movie...

I so so love this movie...


----------



## asingh (Oct 11, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Didn't expect a story from Wake Up Sid... Wanna watch Up and Inglourious Basterds!!!



The new Tarantino movie is great. I really liked the Nazi Jew hunter. His acting is superb. Found Brad Pitt to be overacting. Did you notice at some points the subtitles are missing, purposely when a non-english converstaion is going on. Tarantino loves to keep the audience guessing.



abyss88 said:


> watched fight club again



MM..love this.



a_rahim said:


> Blade Runner : A True, no-BS sci-fi movie ::


This is my all time favorite. There is a huge debate about Harrison Ford also being a replicant. 

I love cyber-punk movies.


----------



## eggman (Oct 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> Did you notice at some points the subtitles are missing, purposely when a non-english converstaion is going on.



When?can u mention the scenes.............


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

Just finished watching Trick 'r Treat. I'd give it a good 8/10. It was a pretty good horror/thriller Halloween themed movie. I didn't have high expectations when I started out, but it seemed to be like a Anthology of stories wound together, and turned out to be a good pop-corn muncher.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 11, 2009)

*G.I Joe : Rise of the Cobra 5/10

*Watch it only for grafix, nothing else*.

*
One loophole I liked very much, u can actually visit north pole in a jacket and don't shiver.

Another bhaichara scene (brotherhood scene)
Two missiles are heading up. One going to USA and another to Russia, which one would our american hero save first? Its Russia he saves.
So USA-Russia bhai-bhai now

Here they have listed 200 nonsense scenes of G.I Joe...
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1046173/board/nest/145579772?p=1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *G.I Joe : Rise of the Cobra 5/10
> 
> *Watch it only for grafix, nothing else*.*


*I'm sitting this one out for an HD viewing. Been longing to watch a recent action flick in HD on my new monitor. Plus, I'm a huge fan of the cartoon series. My expectations aren't sky-high, but I hope I can expect a decent enough action flick.*


----------



## asingh (Oct 11, 2009)

eggman said:


> When?can u mention the scenes.............




It is there. I watched in in the cinema hall. I clearly remember thinking to my self, now what are they saying. Sorry cannot remember the exact scenes.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 11, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> but I hope I can expect a decent enough action flick.



Ummmmm.........yes, its a good action movie but hurried (well its only action that the movie has nothing else)
Action scenes could have been long.

In our childhood we used to say there are two types of action movies, one is chinese another american.

Chinese: Hand to hand combat
American: Sci-fi

G.I . belongs to 2nd category


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 11, 2009)

*Let the right one in 8.5/10*

Great movie!

I've not seen Twiilight, but reading u guys posts I can guess it belongs to similar concept, but I can't say if Twiilight has also such brilliance.

Acting is brilliant, and I would like to mention the gal has very beautiful eyes 

I started the movie expecting a horror movie, but it turned out so touching movie. Thanx to whoever recommended this one here.

Go watch it, don't miss it at any cost.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 11, 2009)

^twilight is gay #nuffsaid


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2009)

^^Twilight is so teeny weeny movie...lol. Please do not compare it with Let The Right One In.

Watched *Knowing* and *Andaaz Apna Apna*

Disaster scenes in Knowing are amazing but the story is crappy. It started well but mid way turned into trash.

Andaaz Apna Apna...Gogo ji apka ghagra...Utatha hoo...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 12, 2009)

Let the right on in 9/10
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> *Let the right one in 8.5/10*
> 
> 
> Acting is brilliant, and I would like to mention the gal has very beautiful eyes
> ...


Even i liked the girls eye . BTW the vampire girl is a boy . The english version is edited , Remember the scene when the girl says to oscar " be me for a while " That is when it is mentioned that she was once a boy ( confusing isnt it , i have read the book to find out the answers )


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2009)

^^the scene where she lifts her clothes was a good cue. In book she was a he before.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 12, 2009)

tombstone(1993) 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for the suggestions dude!
> 
> Also how would StarTrek be for SFX. I know I have asked this question earlier as well but any new movies which have good SFX. I guess the latest Transformers movie is good for SFX. Not sure about the movie how good it is though. How about District 9? I think the Original DVD has not yet released for it.


 Any comments guys!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hurt Locker*........very tensed movie....its about a bomb squad in Iraq which has to spend like 30 days before being called back, and each day they pass is like a hell and nightmare. Its a beautiful movie (and different too) keeping you at the edge of your seat throughout the movie.......7/10 for me.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 12, 2009)

I watched "I AM LEGEND".. the mutant humans send chills down your spine..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 12, 2009)

saw wanted 1.5/5 not for hardcore movie fans


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 12, 2009)

kanjar said:


> ^^the scene where she lifts her clothes was a good cue. In book she was a he before.


The love story unfolds very well but the ending i am not that sure . Is Oskar going to be like the old man and start killing for Elie !! , this is not properly mentioned .


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> The love story unfolds very well but the ending i am not that sure . Is Oskar going to be like the old man and start killing for Elie !! , this is not properly mentioned .



Last night when I watched the movie, I loved it very much...but after that when I was thinking about it...I had two questions.
I did not post as it just questions the movie's brilliance...

But, ur post makes me do that....

>>If u r 12 yrs old for 200yrs, do u still fall for a 12yr old kid? Is ur mind still stuck at 12yrs old?

>>Who was that old man? Her father? (once she called him as father when she entered the hospital). Then in some scenes she was shouting to him like anything, not dad like respect was shown...it seemed a care-taker... But how did a 200yrs old vampire manage to get a mortal care-taker? 

>>Can he be her previous lover? (question, in line of rohan's post)


>>If she was a he before, how did she change (or she has the power, or she does it intentionally to lure boys become her blind follower)

I'm thinking too much about this movie...

It would have been very good if at least 10 minutes of her background would have told to us...
Anyone, who has read the book...does the book has the answer about the relation between she and the old-man


b/w in last scene Oskar and she communicates in Morse code...what does that say??

//though there are so many loopholes, I still love it


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Last night when I watched the movie, I loved it very much...but after that when I was thinking about it...I had two questions.
> I did not post as it just questions the movie's brilliance...
> 
> But, ur post makes me do that....
> ...




Actually there are some differences between the book and the movie .  in the film the director wanted it to be simple and did not stress hard on the fact that the vampire girl was a boy in the past ( well she was castrated in the past according 2 the book ) but for the movie the girl character suited more .. Also the old man is not her father , he is just her caretaker but in the book he was a errrr a pedophile running away from the world . In the book his death was also different unlike in the movie 
Elie was a 200 year old vampire but she never grew more then 12 years and always felt like a kid hence she/he liked kids and also various puzzles . anyway the movie is far better then the book but some questions remain unanswered in the movie .

In the last morse code scene they just type ' a small kiss ' in morse code .
Also check out the scene where oskar gives her his moms dress to wear , watch carefully when she is dressing  ( not nudity ) but you will notice that she doesnt have anything ie she is neither a boy or a girl  , no doubt oskar was shocked


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Also the old man is not her father , he is just her caretaker but in the book he was a errrr a pedophile running away from the world . In the book his death was also different unlike in the movie


I don't think his character was of a pedophile...
As far as I understood he used to collect blood for the girl.
Remember the scene, when he was collecting blood in a can and the dog comes. The next scene she was shouting that does she need to do everything on herself...
And in no scene his character was portrayed as pedophile, at most u can call him a serial killer, not pedophile...



> but some questions remain unanswered in the movie .


Thats the USP of the movie, good directors always keeps the audience guessing...



> In the last morse code scene they just type ' a small kiss '


Hmmm... thanx


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I don't think his character was of a pedophile...
> As far as I understood he used to collect blood for the girl.
> Remember the scene, when he was collecting blood in a can and the dog comes. The next scene she was shouting that does she need to do everything on herself...
> And in no scene his character was portrayed as pedophile, at most u can call him a serial killer, not pedophile


I was not talking about the movie but in the book the old mans character was that of a pedophile .


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 13, 2009)

*REC 7.5/10*

Shocking (means the horror scenes shocked not horrified me) movie.

Could have been a bit slow to settle down the environment and let the eerie ambiance create but to give a realistic, unpredictable look, it was hurried (IMO)...

Would still rate *The Blair Witch Project* as best in this genre.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 13, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> The love story unfolds very well but the ending i am not that sure . Is Oskar going to be like the old man and start killing for Elie !! , this is not properly mentioned .



Yes.  And she had been doing this for years together! And she was he before he was castrated. 
Watched it long back so can't recall all the things. But I think even the gender of Oskar is in doubt.



```
Can he be her previous lover? (question, in line of rohan's post)
```
Yes, I think so. Lover turned caretaker.



> If she was a he before, how did she change (or she has the power, or she does it intentionally to lure boys become her blind follower)


He was castrated before puberty thats before she developed physical male characters.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 13, 2009)

escape from new york.(i dont know why i watched this movie) 3/10


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank You For Smoking.7/10


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2009)

Have anyone seen Jennifer's Body.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Techn0crat said:


> Thank You For Smoking.7/10


i'll give it 8


----------



## eggman (Oct 14, 2009)

^^I'll give it 9.........one of the best satire flick to come in recent times


----------



## R2K (Oct 14, 2009)

Duplex.............its one hell of a comedy movie
everyone gotta watch it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 14, 2009)

Watched  Twilight. A very romantic film. I'll give it an 7.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Watched  Twilight. A very romantic film. I'll give it an 7.5/10


I would like to recommend you to watch "Let the right one in"


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 14, 2009)

^recommend him to watch some g*y p**no


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^recommend him to watch some g*y p**no



????
Why?

Any particular reason?


----------



## eggman (Oct 14, 2009)

R2K said:


> Duplex.............its one hell of a comedy movie
> everyone gotta watch it



Lemme check out.....I'm in search of comedy movies now-a-days!But I see it has got bad reviews

```
The film received mixed reviews. The film has a 6.4 on Metacritic, and a 37% fresh on Rotten Tomatoes.

It made, on a $40 million budget, $9,692,135 in the US and $19,322,135 worldwide.
p
```
-Wikipedia


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 14, 2009)

watched "once upon a time in america"  left me speechless. and with a hard D**k


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 15, 2009)

Back to watching movies after a small break. Somebody here recommended *Orphan* a while ago. Good movie. Watch it for the acting of the 12-year old girl, Isabelle Fuhrman. She's incredibly convincing in her role.


----------



## eggman (Oct 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> watched "once upon a time in america"  left me speechless. and with a hard D**k



i wonder why? []


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 15, 2009)

@rhitwick coz twilight is the most over rated and stupid movie i've heard abt.deleted the rip after 10mins of watching


----------



## eggman (Oct 15, 2009)

^^Maybe the film requires multiple viewing...............deep subtle points are there .......lol


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 15, 2009)

eggman said:


> i wonder why? []


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> @rhitwick coz twilight is the most over rated and stupid movie i've heard abt.deleted the rip after 10mins of watching



But I've not recommended him "Twiilight", I recommended "Let the Right One In" 


*Year One 5/10*

Jack Black should be your only reason to watch this movie...even though if and only if you are a fan of him...lest u may not stand the movie...

Its stupid


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 16, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> @rhitwick coz twilight is the most over rated and stupid movie i've heard abt.deleted the rip after 10mins of watching



Everyone has their own taste of movies. You can't flame somebody coz he likes the movie that you hate. Think again before you write.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW downloaded Transformers 2. May watch it 2moro.


----------



## eggman (Oct 16, 2009)

^^+1 (though I've never watched nor do I ever want to watch Twilight)


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

+1 to *ratedsuperstar*. Twilight sucks, although I wouldn't call anyone names for watching it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2009)

Watched many movies in the last few weeks. 

The Rockers - 7/10
The Proposal - 7.5/10
Batman Begins (re-run) 9/10
Exorcist - 9/10
District 9 - 8.5/10
Pool Hall Junkies - 7.5/10
Trick R Treat - 6/10
Public Enemies - 9/10

Had gone to watch Blue (hind movie) today. Complete garbage. 2/10. Stay away from it!


----------



## eggman (Oct 16, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Had gone to watch Blue (hind movie) today. Complete garbage. 2/10. Stay away from it!



So I predicted!


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^No surprise at all. I was hoping it turned out to be something of a "Blue" film, but nevermind...


----------



## a_medico (Oct 16, 2009)

I loved *Twilight* 

I think a sequel : *New Moon* is coming out. Saw the trailer somewhere. Will watch it too.

By the way, also check out Twilight soundtrack. Its awesome.

*
10 Things You Need to Know About Losing Weight  * - Awesome BBC documentary which can help you change the way you eat wrongly. Highly recommended even for non overweight individuals!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2009)

Surprisingly CNN-IBN (Rajiv Masand, I believe his ratings) rated All The Best 3/5 whereas Blue 1.5/5 and Main aur Mrs. Khanna 1/5...

But, all the best 3 
I expect it to be worst of these three


----------



## a_medico (Oct 16, 2009)

^^^^

Humor is a complicated thing which involves different neurotransmitters at the neuronal level in brain. Yours and Masand's neurotransmitters must not have matched.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Humor is a complicated thing which involves different neurotransmitters at the neuronal level in brain. Yours and Masand's neurotransmitters must not have matched.


ab tu mera tarif kar raha hai ki gali de raha hai?


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^No surprise at all. I was hoping it turned out to be something of a *"Blue" film*, but nevermind...




lmao


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 17, 2009)

*A Message issued in public interest*

Watch out for paranormal activity, releases today.Check out the trailer *www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_UxLEqd074

The last family member (Project blair witch) still holds the record.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2009)

*Major League 5.8/10*

Ummm, so so...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


INS-ANI said:


> *A Message issued in public interest*
> 
> Watch out for paranormal activity, releases today.Check out the trailer *www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_UxLEqd074
> 
> The last family member (Project blair witch) still holds the record.


And it has *SAW 6* trailer !!!
Cool...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2009)

a_medico said:


> I loved *Twilight*
> 
> I think a sequel : *New Moon* is coming out. Saw the trailer somewhere. Will watch it too.
> 
> By the way, also check out Twilight soundtrack. Its awesome.


Amen brother. I really enjoyed the movie as well, turned out to be a surprise package. Got the HD version instantly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2009)

I like Twilight as well. You cant call me a big fan but I have read all the books (Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2009)

Will be looking forward for the new moon sequel.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 18, 2009)

cross of iron(1977) 8.5/10  anoda ww2 movie


----------



## eggman (Oct 18, 2009)

*SOME LIKE IT HOT (1959)* - 9.5/10 ure comic masterpiece!! One of the best comedy films I've seen!!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 18, 2009)

*Marley and Me 7.8/10*

I just loved this movie and loved that dog...

Thought of giving 8, but eulogy of a dog and necklace as an offering is too much of emotion.

Rest check it out.

Those who ever have/had a dog would just love it and those who don't will know what they are missing...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 18, 2009)

watched *anti-christ 3.25/5*

direction and story in the first half is excellent but the plot and the director's message becomes unacceptably childish in the 2nd half.acting by the female lead is superlative
i know there is a majority of kid population here,but if u r under 18 plzz dont watch this however mature u think u may be.just respect the fact that this movie isnt meant for teenagers.


also watched *3 kings 3.75/5*
a very good movie with superb acting.story quite doesnt turn out to be bold enough nor dramatic.a recommended watch for all war movie fans


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 18, 2009)

Love Aaj Kal - Neat movie, didn't make bored. If you have a girlfriend or a gonna be gf, for sure watch this movie with her . She will love it and can end up your lucky day  .


----------



## Rahim (Oct 18, 2009)

Alien. I expected some chills and thrills but ended up being served the same alien-protagonist-survival plot. Decent flick.


----------



## eggman (Oct 18, 2009)

^^Ridley Scott one??
Haven't seen it yet!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2009)

One of my friend phoned and asked me 'How is the movie Rain Man?'.

I don't know. How is it?


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Alien. I expected some chills and thrills but ended up being served the same alien-protagonist-survival plot. Decent flick.


The plot was served pretty early by this flick. Its a 1979 movie. Most others came later and picked it up from this one. The movie is well made for sure.



eggman said:


> ^^Ridley Scott one??
> Haven't seen it yet!


Yes that one AFAIK. Watch it, its worth it.


----------



## eggman (Oct 18, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't know. How is it?



It's awesome Drama....and top notch performances by both the lead(Dustin Hoffman and yeah....Tom Cruise too  )


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 18, 2009)

Watched a few movies last week...
*RED DRAGON (2002)- 6.5/10*
Nice thriller
*The Great Debator-8.5/10*
One for my evergreen collection

*Seven years in Tibet-9/10*
A historic film abt little known place called tibet.. must watch if interested in history.

*The pianist 9/10*
war and its suffering at its best.. 

*Der untergang(downfall)-9/10*
German flik... must watch

*Bruno- 6/10*
After half n hour i was thinking... why am i watching this... pukng tried to make borat part 2.

*Assasination of a high school president- 7/10*

Nice drama. basically a high school based investigative journalism.
*9-- 7/10*
Nice animation... bt frnakly Wall-e really raised d bar.

*The tournament- 7/10*
Poor direction, and quite a poor script.

*In bruges- 6/10*
Biggest drawback- slow pace. Two assasin dnt even kill a single person for half d movie. 




Yet to see--

Adoration
Se7ev
The objective( seems nice... finally hollywodd has graduated frim iraq to afganistan)


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

Seven years in tibet was shot in Andes, south america and led to both the director Jean-Jacques Annaud and Brad Pitt being banned from entering mainland China.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 18, 2009)

lol.. i didn't knew that!!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 18, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> Bruno- 6/10
> After half n hour i was thinking... why am i watching this... pukng tried to make borat part 2.


Yes. It was a pretty dumb attempt to make Borat part2. Was a disgusting movie.



INS-ANI said:


> In bruges- 6/10
> Biggest drawback- slow pace. Two assasin dnt even kill a single person for half d movie.



Well in my opinion, the slow pace help build up the story. And the movie had a great mix of black humor. Collin Farell, Ralph Fiennes, Brendan Gleeson were at their best. Loved the one liners too.


Thanks Sam for recommeding *The Hurt Locker*. Enjoyed it.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 18, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> *In bruges- 6/10*
> Biggest drawback- slow pace. Two assasin dnt even kill a single person for half d movie.


I actually liked it , 8/10 from me , the movie is not about killing but is regarding savig and respecting life !!


----------



## eggman (Oct 18, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> *In bruges- 6/10*
> Biggest drawback- slow pace. Two assasin dnt even kill a single person for half d movie.



I'll give it *8.5/10* easily!What a climax !


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Public Enemies 10/10


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 18, 2009)

*Once upon a time in high school 6.8/10*

Oh, I expected it to be a action movie but it turned out to be a love story with action in it.

Could be a good bollywood material.

Asian movie enthusiasts can check this out.
Don't expect anything special.

Perfect example is Ghajini where u get a nice love story (if overacting is ignored) when u expected action.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 19, 2009)

*The Thaw* - Horror movie. Interesting take on global warming. Has few scary moments. Its a B-grade movie actually which could be worth a try!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Blue-3/10....& this 3 is because of lara dutta in various bikinis...  ...This movie is god awful with some of the chiesiest lines ever...& one of the worst songs ever recorded by AR rehman


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 19, 2009)

Heard it,read it,peeked it... and finally have seen it..(Thats so disgusting of me..being an indian).  Ben kingsley in gandhi. 
Its not my problem the movie's older than me... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Blue-3/10....& this 3 is because of lara dutta in various bikinis...  ...This movie is god awful with some of the chiesiest lines ever...& one of the worst songs ever recorded by AR rehman


Thanks for warning.. now blue is off my queue..bot online and offline.
beside u can't blame A R Rehman, he is after all human who is sometime stuck with directors with $$$$ and no brains.



> I'll give it 8.5/10 easily!What a climax !


You seek what u don;t have in life. And i seek pace in movie.. being in college.. my life is already slow.
Beside..ending was sure good. May be they shld have taken out a few targets.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 19, 2009)

i watched twelve monkeys yesterday..an amazing movie (there was a time in the movie where i thought that bruce willis is mentally ill and the whole thing is going on in his mind )


----------



## eggman (Oct 19, 2009)

*ALL THE BEST:FUN BEGINS* - Can't rate it as I couldn't get passed the first 40 mins!!Totally unfunny!!

Btw, IN BRUGES wasn't That sloW!!After first 30 mins ,which is a bit slow,it gets totally interesting!


----------



## asingh (Oct 19, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Alien. I expected some chills and thrills but ended up being served the same alien-protagonist-survival plot. Decent flick.



This movie influenced a lot of other movies. It got an Oscar for "Best Visual Effects".

Also watch the sequel to this: *Aliens*

This was directed by James Cameron. Sigourney Weaver kicks some a** in this. Show a lot more of the Aliens too.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

^+1 to *asigh*. James Cameron made a great movie in Aliens. Also, T1 and T2 were great by Cameron. But I didn't like Titanic much. Disappointing from him IMO, although most of the whole world would disagree with me.


----------



## vinodh_89 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can someone recommend me movies based on High school. Like in the lines of Superbad ??


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2009)

vinodh_89 said:


> Can someone recommend me movies based on High school. Like in the lines of Superbad ??


High School I can...but have not seen Superbad...

Once upon a time in high school
The Classic
Rocket Science
A walk to remember

aur yaad nahi a raha hai...


----------



## eggman (Oct 19, 2009)

vinodh_89 said:


> Can someone recommend me movies based on High school. Like in the lines of Superbad ??



There are a plenty of them....most of them bad!! But anyway here's the best ones:
Rushmore 
Ferris Bueller’s Day Off(a bit dated though )
American Pie(of course)
Clueless
10 Things I Hate About You
Election
The Breakfast CLub(Although I haven't seen it, but it's considered to be a classic so I added)


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2009)

*Rinne (Reincarnation) 7.5/10*

I was trying very hard for a good horror movie...and it delivered some.

Good movie, not very chilling moments but scary... 

Japanese take on "The Shining" (at least it seemed to me)


----------



## eggman (Oct 19, 2009)

* Jacob's Ladder :* 9.5/10 : They don't make psychological thrillers like this anymore!! Anyone who likes the genre has to see it,if they haven't already!!It's a gem. The environment,score, acting along with the awesome writing surely makes it one of the best in its genre!!! Had me glued for the entire time!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2009)

As I have Diwali holidays, I am visiting the local multiplexes a lot... just returned from All The Best and I will give it a 7 out of 10. The stunts are plain stupid but the movie is quite funny, watchable with family and is fast paced. Even the acting is good (atleast when compared to some recent flicks like Blue). Overall, a good movie. Watch it if you want to kill a couple of hours.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 20, 2009)

just watched "the devil's advocate" Al pacino and Keanu Reeves were fantastic, brilliant
FU**ING AWESOME


----------



## sam9s (Oct 20, 2009)

*Infestation*.......I love movies that are surprisingly good, if you are in the league of *Shawn of the Dead(comedy horror)* you are bound to like this.....never expected this to be more that a usual thriller but this turned out to be a decent entertainer. the best part is it does not try to be very serious or an edger, but depends on the subtleness of the characters. They are so innocently funny while being scared, you cannt stop loving them. The one liners have a standard and the FX is top notch, over all very watchable......6.5/10

PS :: Mind you....you need to have a very specific tast to lilke this Genre. As I said in the lines of Shawn of the dead.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 20, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Lol...yeah i agree  but A.R Rehman has never failed to disappoint but the tracks for blue were just not his quality...i love his songs..but damn..maybe i was expecting too much from him...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 20, 2009)

^AR Rahman has stagnated since Yuvvraaj  It is time the master takes a well needed break.

@Others: I know the influence of Alien on other films but the movie didn't click and fell well short of my expectations. Maybe I am expecting too much (conspiracy lover  ) Lets say, it didn't gave motion to my thought process, as some of the other movies like 201/2010, did.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 20, 2009)

> AR Rahman has stagnated since Yuvvraaj  It is time the master takes a well needed break.



Stagnated?? after Yuvraaj, he composed only two movies, Delhi 6 and Ghajini both and of them super hits, with Delhi 6 my fav and not at all sounding stagnated. Anyway I have seen that rehman tracks many times you dont like immediately, infact sometimes you hate them but with due course of time slowly and slowly you start to develop the liking. I am sure Blue would fall in the same league, atleast most of the tracks.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 20, 2009)

i wish rahman stopped making movie soundtracks and make his own albums


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish people give Rahman a break and stop expecting too much from him after his Oscar. I never heard so many people cribbing about the quality of his music before he won the Oscar.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 20, 2009)

watched Braveheart and Ratatouille both are fantastic movies,ratatouille got better in blu ray


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Watched Wanted-the movie. Not much of a story but i loved the bending bullets. I'll give it a 7/10.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 21, 2009)

I liked the starting and ending scene of bullet travelling miles and piercing objects and hiting target!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, and you have to roll your arm in an arc before shooting the bullet. Thats only when it will bend 

Soundtrack is also good. Especially the song, _The Little Things_.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

^May be i'll try bending my arm and shoot a target. Just joking ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2009)

Dude, Where's My Car - 6/10 

Sex Drive - 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2009)

Friends I'm asking again. Any suggestions for good SFX movies with lot of special effects ala Harry Potter or Lord of Rings


----------



## Nithu (Oct 21, 2009)

^^
Transformers
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2009)

Movies' in which some cops/high officials must be corrupt? It should be a clever movie.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Movies' in which some cops/high officials must be corrupt? It should be a clever movie.



DO NOT miss *street kings* then........ if of course not already see.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 22, 2009)

The big Lebowski 8+1/10

+1 for the *DUDE*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 22, 2009)

sam9s said:


> DO NOT miss *street kings* then........ if of course not already see.


Oh yes. I recently saw this movie and was pretty impressed by the way Keanu Reeves pulled off his role.


----------



## Nithu (Oct 22, 2009)

*9 - 8/10*

Good movie. But the animation is not so cool...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 22, 2009)

sam9s said:


> DO NOT miss *street kings* then........ if of course not already see.



Thanks  Will definitely pull it


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmmm... about Twilight. Its a decent vampire flick. Woulda liked it more if not for the focus on the romance bit. Romantic movies are just not my type. But, for sure, the movie is not BS.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 22, 2009)

isnt anyone here stoked for "where the wild things are" ? its supposedly the best animated movie ever.cant wait to acquire it B-)


----------



## eggman (Oct 22, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> isnt anyone here stoked for "where the wild things are" ? *its supposedly the best animated movie ever.*cant wait to acquire it B-)



Who supposed so?


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 22, 2009)

i was getting restless, so i watched fight club...now i've come back to my senses


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Lol!  Haha...


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah and i was trembling with fear at 1:21 am this night because an earthquake measuring 6.3 on the richter scale occurred in Srinagar....and the worst part is, the shocks were more than 1 min long..


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Good to hear you are safe though.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks..but i'm an extreme "quakeophobic".


----------



## Rahim (Oct 23, 2009)

Aliens. Much more satisfying experience than Alien.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Now that's more like it.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 23, 2009)

@eggman a couple of my online friends on some forum who had read it b4 claimed that its become their fav animated movie.and i trust their taste


----------



## Nithu (Oct 23, 2009)

*Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel - 7/10*


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 23, 2009)

*Up*- Absolutely *10/10*

Must watch. Excellent humour, great characters, touching story, excellent animation, loads of fun...dont miss it!


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^I'd give it a 9, thanks to bad 3D goggles @ theater. Would have liked it in non 3D. But movie is 10/10.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 23, 2009)

L.A Confidential 9/10

sometimes i got confused with some names


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2009)

*Lover's Concerto 8/10*

Love story, just the kind I like. SAD 

Good acting by the boy from "My Sassy Girl".
Could have been an example for very arty movie but the cameraman/director mightnot have the eyes for it. They should have referred to "Three Irons" b4 making it.

Well, in one word, its Korea's "Kuch kuch hota hai" with sad ending.

//I think, I find Korean movies are more Indian than Indian movies


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2009)

*UP 8/10*

Yes, PIXAR did it again!!!

A very good animation movie. I think this is also going for Oscars this year.

Well, not in the league of Wall-E or Ratatoulie, but this year its THE BEST!!!

Recommended to everyone.


----------



## eggman (Oct 25, 2009)

^^Yup!! UP is awesome!!! 
Also check  out this


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 25, 2009)

eggman said:


> Also check  out this



God bless her

Anyway up!! was awesome , 8.5/10 from me .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

P2 - 8/10. Better than I expected it to be. Plus Rachel Nicholas is HAWT!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2009)

*Cry_Wolf 6/10*

First question, why a "_" in the name of the movie? Does it have any meaning or what?

Coming to the story. Its same for all serial killer movies. I think I should now stop expecting something exclusive in terms of twists, thrill etc in such movies. 

On a stand-alone basis, its a good thriller if u ignore climax, b4 climax its a 8 rater and for the last 15 mins it just sucks. Tries to put anything as logic which disgusted more.

Those who are new to such serial killer movies, try this, u may like it. It has its moments in the beginning.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> P2 - 8/10. Better than I expected it to be. Plus Rachel Nicholas is HAWT!



Is this the movie?
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0804516/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Is this the movie?
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0804516/


Yep. That's the one.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Watched:-
Transformers 2 [loved it, 7.9/10]
Beowulf [very crappy animated movie i've seen till now, what a sh1tty story, 4/10]


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2009)

*Inside 7/10*

Gore fest!!! 

This movie proves that scissorian surgery is so easy, means so so easy.
U don't need much tools, light, anesthesia...all u need is just a scissor.

Wow!!!


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Spoiler Alert~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*





> 44. If you want the baby of the woman who caused the death of your own unborn baby, sneak into her house at night and attempt to cut it out of her alive. Don't forget to brutally slaughter everyone who stands in your way. Even though it would have been much easier to wait until the baby was born, THEN sneak into the house and just steal the baby.



Read more here: LINK





*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~End of Spoiler Alert~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Which movies would you guys recommend for HD viewing, minimum 720p?

Please consider, that I don't want to watch poptrash movies like Hancock. Want good cinema and want to feel the full effect of the cinema on a 5.1 home theater system on a 26" screen.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2009)

^^
Dark Knight
LOTR
Transformers
Matrix
MI series
James Bond series (start from Pierce Brosnan)
Jurassic Park trilogy

etc...


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Matrix was on my list along with Dark Knight.

Considering LOTR for sure, and did I say that I hate Spielberg? No Jurassic, no James Bond for me, it is good for PC viewing, nothing particularly HD worthy. Hmmm... Transformers. Lets see.

Waiting for Inglourious Basterds. Its definitely on my HD list.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

LOTR rocks. I've watched all trilogy and i'll rate all of em between 9.5 to 10.


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 25, 2009)

9 = 8/10 , still no one can't beat Wall E

tell me which one next of these??
-District 9
-Star Trek
-Push

plz arrange in order.......


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> tell me which one next of these??
> -District 9
> -Star Trek
> -Push
> ...



Order is correct


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> 9 = 8/10 , still no one can't beat Wall E
> 
> tell me which one next of these??
> -District 9
> ...


One suggestion, remove 'Push' off the list. It's totally worthless.


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 25, 2009)

i ll give "UP" 9/10
its a great movie .


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

More recommendations guys.... Please for HD movies to be enjoyed on a home theater.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> One suggestion, remove 'Push' off the list. It's totally worthless.


Absolutely was about to post the same. Its total crap.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2009)

*All the Best 5.5/10*

Take the title as a warning!!! 
Well, its better than "Partner" so u can give it a try if u r too desperate to go to cinema.

I would suggest to wait for DVDRip


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

get 1080p copies of

Casablanca
Rear Window
Gone with Wind
City Lights
King Kong
Lady Vanishes
Adventures of robin hood....

Entertainment guaranteed.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> More recommendations guys.... Please for HD movies to be enjoyed on a home theater.


I had posted a a huge list in this thread for HD movies that you can't miss out on. I'll search for it and post back if I can get it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm... Thanks. Any sci fi? No star wars please, i find it disgusting looking at people fighting with multi coloured tubelights.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> Hmmm... Thanks. Any sci fi? No star wars please, i find it disgusting looking at people fighting with *multi coloured tubelights*.


LOL.....same here


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 25, 2009)

*Drag me to Hell*- *9/10*

Most fun I had seeing a horror movie in a long time! If you liked Evil Dead you'll like this too. It's just so subtle in the humour that you laugh out loud but are left wondering whether the humour is intentional or not...

...plus maybe its just me, but i thought the lead actress was *very* cute...


----------



## a_medico (Oct 25, 2009)

Star Trek
Terminator Salvation
Transformer 2 (yet to finish the second half)

In a sci-fi mode so watched all three. Enjoyed them but didn't find them too great.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 26, 2009)

Saw VI has released and its hailed up the best of the lot!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 26, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> *Drag me to Hell*- *9/10*
> but i thought the lead actress was *very* cute...



+1....


----------



## Nithu (Oct 26, 2009)

*Paranormal Activity - 7.5/10*
this Mockumentary film is not too scary.. but i liked it b'coz its a small budget film and its really made me believable...

*Meet The Robinsons - 8/10*
good story...

*A Perfect Getaway - 7/10*
nice thriller movie...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2009)

a_medico said:


> its hailed up the best of the lot!




Is it so, or its just the hype of first 2-3 days?
Cause, the way it was degrading with every installment, I  had lost all hope in it.
 I would have seen SAW VI anyway, but now my hope are high


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 26, 2009)

thank u everyone for ur reco Let The Right One In 4/5
a definite must watch.scandinavia ftw


----------



## max_demon (Oct 26, 2009)

i herd SAW 6 is worse than SAW 5 :-s


----------



## eggman (Oct 26, 2009)

The only Intelligent saw film was SAW 1......rest are just trying to cash on it!


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 26, 2009)

Calling all Sci-Fi fanatics (and everyone else, for that matter...)

*Moon* - *12/10*

Absolutely brilliant movie. I guarantee you will like it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^Worth watching in HD?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Worth watching in HD?


The DVD is not yet released


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^Dude, I need to save money from now on yaar!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 26, 2009)

*Harsh Times*......6.8/10....fans of Christian Bale just go for this. This is by far the best performance of him after *The Machinist*.....Mind you Movie is only for Drama Genre lovers, and its fantastic. Not to be missed, definately for Bale lovers.


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Worth watching in HD?


 Definitely...or otherwise...



rhitwick said:


> The DVD is not yet released


 Ah well...there are ways and means...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> Ah well...there are ways and means...



Only R5


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I'd start saving up to buy original Moon DVD after trying it from the usual sources or theater.


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Only R5



r5's okay if the movie's really cool... i, of course bought an original dvd from the director...he's an old drinking buddy...


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> r5's okay if the movie's really cool... i, of course *bought an original dvd from the director...he's an old drinking buddy...*


What a joke!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Is it so, or its just the hype of first 2-3 days?
> Cause, the way it was degrading with every installment, I  had lost all hope in it.
> I would have seen SAW VI anyway, but now my hope are high



The following quote is from one of the "not a SAW series lover" from IMDB and the comments has made me pretty excited as I AM a SAW series lover with the exception of SAW V which was just ok for me.........just waiting for this now...



> _How am I feeling? Shocked. I walked into this movie with the lowest of expectations because I really wasn't satisfied or impressed by any of the sequels and I was not expecting to be impressed by this one either. Well.....I stand corrected. I personally am not a fan of the Saw series but this movie alone despite the failure in in the past has made me a fan.
> 
> All the unanswered questions were all brought together with a twist through each one. The violence and gore that Saw has brought to us continues but this time a well thought plot with meaning and character development is attached. The way everything comes together is mind-blowing and yes......my mind is literally blown. This movie was so outstanding that it has redeemed this failing series.
> 
> If your not a fan of Saw do NOT let that turn you away because you will NOT be disappointed. This is nothing like the others. It takes a completely different approach for the good. Wow.......just wow was this ever good. While I would not give most of the other sequels over a 5 I give this movie 10 because of the fact of how I could not think of any way this movie could have been better. It was literally perfection_.


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> What a joke!



You dont believe me? ive got beer cans with his fingerprints on them...really!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2009)

People giving SAW VI a rating of 10??????!!!!!!!!!!
This is something.....hmmmmm


----------



## a_medico (Oct 27, 2009)

*Chupke se* - Neglected offbeat comedy with good performances. Watch it for Om puri and Dilip Prabhavalkar. The movie totally went unnoticed after its release. Give it a try, there are chances that you will end up liking it.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2009)

sam9s said:


> *Harsh Times*......6.8/10....fans of Christian Bale just go for this. This is by far the best performance of him after *The Machinist*.....Mind you Movie is only for Drama Genre lovers, and its fantastic. Not to be missed, definately for Bale lovers.


+1 .. 8/10 from me


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 27, 2009)

> People giving SAW VI a rating of 10??????!!!!!!!!!!
> This is something.....hmmmmm



people are giving the new slayer album 5/5 too


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 27, 2009)

a few good men 9/10


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2009)

*Happiness* - I...I came. Funniest ending in Dark Humor category.


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2009)

^^This was a weird film!!!Totally dark!!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^ There are 2 Happiness on imdb and 3rd one is korean. Are you referring to the 1998 one?


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah........1998 one.........
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0147612/

P.S. 2nd one is 	
The Pursuit of Happyness 

and 3rd one is NOT korean it's our own_ Kabhi Khushi Kabhie Gham..._(Happiness & Tears)


----------



## a_medico (Oct 29, 2009)

I was referring to this Happiness as second one *www.imdb.com/title/tt0825668/

And then there are third(korean) and 4th(k3G)... 

*happyness* is 5th I suppose!!


Lots of happiness around!!


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2009)

Lots of happiness perhaps, but only one Happyness is there!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 29, 2009)

watched Rear Window.wonderful film 4.25/5


----------



## Rahim (Oct 29, 2009)

^If you like Hitchcock's movies, then do watch Vertigo.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2009)

*G-Force 5/10*

Good animation but bad story.
It has a hair-line plot and some un-necessary characters.


----------



## anish_sha (Oct 30, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good movies of my taste,

Movies i liked :

1- shawshank redemption
2- Blood Diamond
3- A Wednesday
4- Kabul Express
5- Newyork


pls suggest..


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

^Try Khuda Kay Liye


----------



## a_medico (Oct 30, 2009)

*The Ugly Truth* - One of those girly, brainless movies which you like but hate to admit. 2-3 nice songs too. 




anish_sha said:


> Can anyone recommend some good movies of my taste,
> 
> Movies i liked :
> 
> ...



The Kingdom
Khuda ke Liye (as recommended above)
The Hurt Locker
Enemy at the gates


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

Epic movie,Superhero movie,the scary movie series for damn rotfl fun...
the grudge n saw series for sum1 liking REALLY scary movies...beware u dont end up wit a 3-month prob wit dark spaces like me(NOT for d weak-hearted)


----------



## eggman (Oct 30, 2009)

^^


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

^+1... Epic Movie was Garbage (not the linboy on the forum)! ROTFL.... Hmmm, for me it was more like when will this sh1t end?


----------



## anish_sha (Oct 30, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *The Ugly Truth* - One of those girly, brainless movies which you like but hate to admit. 2-3 nice songs too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for the suggestion guys.. will let u know after seeing the movies....


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

k but sum parts were good...but u gotta agree dat superhero was better..it(epic)wasnt dat bad...superhero was much better


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

^Not seen Superhero my self and I won't. Its nothing wrong to like/hate any movie, but these movies are just not my type. If you like comedy, then try The Man Who Knew Too Little.


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

can krows laugh
btw is dere sum kinda clan or sumthin of crows...i dont no but i wud like it very much to b one...u seem 2 b having such lot of fun...if u can accomodate me


----------



## Nithu (Oct 30, 2009)

*Blood and Bone - 7/10*


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

^Log on to *webchat.freenode.net. Type in your nick, Mohit/Apocalypse/123478/whatever and under channel type #krow

Some humies out there, but it is our e-status, so respect Krows there and have a nice Konversation. 

I don't get your statement 





> u seem 2 b having such lot of fun...if u can accomodate me



And yes, Krows can laugh a loT!   Just that you humies usually don't catch our humour.


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 30, 2009)

Can you guys Suggest me Worthy Names of Movies out of this collection

*i37.tinypic.com/a0dide.png


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 30, 2009)

Just watched London Dreams 2day......

It was quite a good movie with some band n music kinda of theme with taste of friendship !! Salman was more than good and his comic timing was also appreciable. You can't really say that its somehow related to reality or gonna happen....but yeah, its a bolly flick so go with that mindset.

But the first part is really good and had some good comic scenes and if you like the music of Shankar ahsan loy......go grab it...!! this one is for u !! Go out with ur frnds and have fun !!!

London Dreams= 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2009)

@veddotcom, "mouse hunt"


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 30, 2009)

veddotcom said:


> Can you guys Suggest me Worthy Names of Movies out of this collection
> 
> *i37.tinypic.com/a0dide.png




I suggest you format that drive... you have some seriously crappy movies in that collection!

...but thats just my opinion and you know what opinions are like...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 31, 2009)

yea delete all of that.except duck tales B-)


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2009)

i also saw london dreams yesterday .....quite agree with pr.itdude.....

7/10..not better than rock on OR abhimaan 

can be watched one time ..salman steals the show


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 31, 2009)

DuckTales: The Movie - Treasure of the Lost Lamp is a good movie..(could someone tell me where to buy the whole series in hindi, PM me plz)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 31, 2009)

abhimaan >> (rock on)*(london dreams)*infinity


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 31, 2009)

i sed that becoz its exactly wht u guys r doin...i thought it was a closed club...so datz why i sed dat


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 31, 2009)

*Surrogates*-*6/10*

Not a sci-fi classic by any means. But interesting nevertheless. I'd say it's good enough to watch once...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 31, 2009)

How is the movie, Pan's Labyrinth??


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 31, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> How is the movie, Pan's Labyrinth??



Visually stunning, exceptional story, emotionally appealing...if you don't cry a little at the end, you're made of stone...  I have recommended it earlier in this thread (El Labirinto Del Fauno). The movie is a must watch. Dont forget the subtitles...


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Oct 31, 2009)

"9" good animation n a thriller movie..... should watch.....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 31, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> How is the movie, Pan's Labyrinth??


Its not a movie, its an experience that everyone should have.
Its "THE BEST" movie.

Don't read reviews please.


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 31, 2009)

> I suggest you format that drive... you have some seriously crappy movies in that collection!
> 
> ...but thats just my opinion and you know what opinions are like...




Yeah I Agree with you, Even i was Confused After Comparing those Titles with IMDB Ratings.well I m going to Keep MOUSE HUNT and DUCK TALES.. Thanks for your Suggestions guys..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2009)

*Let's go to prison 6/10*

Good comedy but not exceptional.
But, I have to admit a very different plot for a comedy movie.
Gave me a few good laughs after a bad day...


----------



## max_demon (Nov 1, 2009)

18 year old vergin , better than American Pie 4,5,6 . 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2009)

*Tintorettor Jishu 7/10*

For those who don't know, its a bengali movie on the very famous detective character "Feluda" written by none other than Satyajit Ray.

This movie is directed by his son, Sandip Roy.

But, it lacks the charisma/intelligence of Feluda (as today's Bond is more inclined to fight with baddies rather putting his brain).
And, the more disappointing is the climax, so many loopholes can be found.
Previous two movies of this series directed by Sandip Roy was better than this, but this one clearly seems hurried.

Not bad, but can't just write it off too...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 1, 2009)

^although i loved pan's labyrinth i dont agree to it being called the best movie


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2009)

*A life less ordinary 5.5/10*

Only the title is less ordinary...


----------



## a_medico (Nov 1, 2009)

*Paranormal Activity* - If you enjoyed _Blair Witch Project_, you'd enjoy this too. I totally loved it. Very few scenes but quite creepy. Watched an alternate ending too. Both were good.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2009)

*Eden Lake 7.8/10*

The girl is annoying......

Good movie in this genre.

But  its just dumb and foolish. So many times I just thought WTF!!!
But, marks are only for its it success of creating an un-easy, eerie environment. Yes, it should only be praised for those moments, which makes you say sh1t and feels you helpless...

But again, its a dumb movie if you try to repeat the scenes that just had been shown to you.

And I love these "100 Things...." threads in IMDB

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Spoilers~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

3. If your boyfriend gets caught and kids start torturing him you should stand and watch and not run for help. You should also try to call the police through his mobile using bluetooth so the kids will know you are there. Then you should stand up and wait for the kids to spot you before running away.

13. Kelly Reilly goes from okay looking to really hot the dirtier she gets.

LINK

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Spoilers End~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2009)

eggman said:


> *THE APARTMENT* - 9.5 / 10 : Definitely the best Rom-Com(mostly Rom)  I've seen, moviewise!



IMDB link please...
Is it the 1960's one?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2009)

kanjar said:


> *Il Mare* (Better sci fi and drama, remined me of Donnie Darko)


IMDB link please...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2009)

*Land of the Lost 4/10*

Now, I'm not sure if its a crap movie or has hidden meaning.

Its so bad, that I was not sure if it can be so bad accidentally, or these are totally intentional.

Story portray comes in the league of "Monty Python and Holy Grail"
I don't know why both of these movies were made?


----------



## eggman (Nov 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> IMDB link please...
> Is it the 1960's one?



Yes....1960 One!!
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0053604/


----------



## a_medico (Nov 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> IMDB link please...



*www.imdb.com/title/tt0282599/


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0282599/


But, Kanjar mentioned as sci-fi...the comments in IMDB made me an impression it being a very very romantic movie....

Is it a sci-fi ?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 4, 2009)

*The Ruins*......I had nothing to go for a quick time pass watch and so saw Ruins and it actually is only time pass, plot is weird and lots of unbelievable acts by the crew. Acting was ok.....6/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

Ghost of girlfriends past - 7/10


----------



## Nithu (Nov 4, 2009)

*Moon - 8.5/10*

*CJ7 - 8/10*


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: New Phone High Speed 3GS Wifi Compass Unlock Cell Phone*



may555 said:


> eGRIL:A HAPPY GAME ,PUT YOUR FINGER AND TOUCH SCREEN ON GIRL ,SHE WILL HAPPY YOU.VERY HAPPY.



Thats frickin hilarious


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2009)

@rhitwick: totally got confused about your review on Eden Lake... you bashed it, yet gave it a high rating... 

Catch Priceless, keeps coming up on World Movies. And 13 Zameti, great black and white suspense... very stylishly handled, and realistic story. About a bunch of people who play Russian Roulette with high stakes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2009)

^It's a good with a busted ending.

Assassination of a High School President - 7/10. Pretty good movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2009)

*Fired Up 5/10*

What is in this movie???!!!

Same old treatment to an one line concept (or idea).


//Those who are into asian movies (specially Korean   ) check this out.
*www.koreanfilm.org/kfilm04.html

//And Thai movie,
*www.thaicinema.org/Reviews.asp


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2009)

*Il Mare 9/10*

Great movie.
Well, I won't call it sci-fi or at least lets not generalize it as sci-fi. It comes under those movies whhich are influenced by time-travel or disruption of space-time continuum.
Remember *Kate and Leopold*??

Very good acting, great cinematography.
Each frame of this movie can fill a art house. And, I bet people would pay to buy those paintings. Visually its just stunning. 
To describe the lonely situation only the house is enough.
Thought of giving 10 but climax didn't satisfy me. This is not a movie about happy ending. It should have had a perfect ending.

I just loved the house, if I could :sigh:


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 7, 2009)

Zombieland  8.5/10
Watched zombieland today and i must say that it was actually very good and funny . Very good horror comedy movie i have seen after Shawn of the dead .
Here is the Imdb link Zombieland


----------



## eggman (Nov 8, 2009)

*(500) Days of Summer* -9/10 - Awesome Rom-Com which avoids most cliches' . Must watch if you ever fell for a girl ....and she didn't!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

I finally saw Transformers II. I was avoiding it like the plague because of how horrible everyone said it was. I liked it! The Transformers were awesome! You could spot some serious science theories behind what they had done. Megan Fox was not over the top as they made her out to be. Ok, she had too much lipstick on, the changing scene was corny, and her daddy-sob story was really stupid, but she was there for so little time that you could just blank her out like an ad-block plugin. I loved starscream again, and whatever the Jaguar thing was. Watching it run was such a pleasure. 

@Rhitwick: yeah Il Mare was really good, and so was Kate and Leopold. Anyone know slow but great movies? 

@Pan's Labrynth: I would put it right up there, the storytelling is brilliant. Anyone know movies that feel like classics when you watch them, but novel at the same time? Pan's Labrynth was like that, so was Brazil, and even Terminator II for that matter. The second anything happens it should feel so natural and perfect. I donno how to explain this better, but I really like movies like that. For example, in Pan's Labrynth, the frog and the three tasks line felt like something you read about as a kid, but there really never was a story like that at all.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2009)

Anorion said:


> For example, in Pan's Labrynth, the frog and the three tasks line felt like something you read about as a kid, but there really never was a story like that at all.



If you want true to the heart fantasy movies, watch *Stardust*. There were fantasy movies but never like this. 

Slow but great....ummm

*The taste of tea*   (Slow but not great, but good, visually just awesome)
*3 Iron*   (My ever best movie, if not yet seen, please watch)
*The Pornographers* (Its slow, its serious and its not my cup of tea. May be serious movie lovers would like it)
*Christmas In August* (Awesome!!! in word)

Baki abhi yaad nahi aa raha hai........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Ajab Prem Ki Gajab Kahani 4/10*
(I had spent my precious 6 hours for it. First a mall refused us as its all shows were house-full today. We went to another and got tickets of 10.30PM show. U know we bought these @8PM!!!)


Well, there is nothing new in this movie.
*Story:* U have seen such movies so many times that u can even tell it while u r asleep. Same old jokes, same old comic situations. So many un-necessary characters, same Priyadarshan treatment to story.

*Acting:* Katrrina again proveds that she can't act and dance. Ranbir Kapoor showed that he can overact and Upen Patel (oh just leave him....)

*Editing:* Worst. It felt like eternity. Everytime I thought now its gonna end, a new character/twist comes. Forcefully stretched.

*Visuals:* Nil.

*Songs:* Good songs but misplaced.

If its so bad why its in Must watch thread? Well, its an one time watch only in morning shows. Never waste more than 70/- for this. 
Only time there is some good/original humor is betwen Ranbir and his dad. But such moments are very few (very few bole to v     e     r    y few)...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2009)

Zombieland - 9/10

Jennifer's Body - 6.5/10

Public Enemies - 8/10


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

^ can you elaborate on Zombieland and Jennifer's Body please?


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 8, 2009)

Saw UP on 1080p HD just now.Ultimate cinematic experience.
10/10


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 8, 2009)

*Paranormal Activity -- 9.5/10 *

It's not a perfect 10 only because I'm yet to see The Blair Witch Project (the movie from which PA drew it's inspirational documentary style of filming) and The Ring. Absolute must watch if you want to blow your mind off. 
Word of advice, try watching it past midnight. Definitely adds to the experience. I saw it today morning, past 1am (the time when most things happen in the movie) in the midst of torrential rain at my place (street lights blacking out as well) mainly in the hope of getting my mind off a disastrous exam. It's safe to say that only did I get my mind off it but I managed to lose it completely.  

PS: What's the opinion on The Ring  and The Blair Witch Project? Any other horror movies that really flip you out? That is, movies which really spook you instead of grossing you out with excessive blood? Do the Saw series come in that category?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 8, 2009)

Even I was planning to watch Paranormal Activity. It was getting highly positive reviews from all over the place. Is it really that scary? 

For me, The Ring wasn't really scary. It was slow and consisted of those occasional "jumpy" movements.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

sub1zero said:


> *
> PS: What's the opinion on The Ring  and The Blair Witch Project? Any other horror movies that really flip you out? That is, movies which really spook you instead of grossing you out with excessive blood? Do the Saw series come in that category?*


*

I'd say cloverfield. Same hand-held cam approach, excellent graphics too, and yeah, pretty scary. 

And as for the scariest film I have ever seen... it totally has to be Rosemary's Baby. The "shock scenes" - with violent camera movement, graphic content on screen and sound FX are all for at most a minute and a half - although the movie itself is about four hours long. It is scary in a simple, long and slow way. Really haunting.*


----------



## eggman (Nov 8, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Rosemary's Baby. The "shock scenes" - with violent camera movement, graphic content on screen and sound FX are all for at most a minute and a half - although the *movie itself is about four hours long.* It is scary in a simple, long and slow way. Really haunting.



huh??it's around 2.30 hrs long!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

^woah. Just checked on IMDB. You are right. I am sorry. Remember it being really long though. Maybe because it was so slow.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2009)

sub1zero said:


> PS: What's the opinion on The Ring  and The Blair Witch Project? Any other horror movies that really flip you out? That is, movies which really spook you instead of grossing you out with excessive blood? Do the Saw series come in that category?


"Ring" is scary and "Blair Witch Project" (BWP) is uncanny and makes you very much un-comfortable.

You may not feel anything after watching Ring but BWP will haunt you even after its finished.

Same genre, less/no blood and very much spooky is *"Hansel and Gretel"* (visually stunning and very different)

And *REC* (if u ignore a bit of blood)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 8, 2009)

idk why people have loved PA so much.i've seen TBWP its only worth the last 2-5mins.movie is meh for someone like me who doesnt like the horror genre


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

The Shining is also another good horror classic. I will watch Rosemary's Baby on my new Samsung HTZ220. Will get an HD version for the watch.


----------



## eggman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Zombieland* - 7/10 : Was good pure entertainment, ! But I liked Shawn Of The Dead better!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2009)

G.I.Joe: The Rise of Cobra (HD) - 8/10. A total pop corn munching afternoon action flick. To be honest, I enjoyed this even more than Transformers 2. May be it didn't have that good _'ol cartoon_ feel to it, but was entertaining. Snake Eyes was personally my favourite character. His fighting style was awesome. They should have brought in more Joes like Gung-Ho, Torpedo, Psyche-Out, Snow Job (was needed for the finale) etc. But I guess we'll just have to wait for a sequel which is pretty much possible.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 9, 2009)

*A Perfect Getaway* - A B-grade flick with a decent twists. Enjoyable. Something like Eden Lake(but different genre)....Both are not the mainstream cinemas but good entertainers.




rhitwick said:


> But, Kanjar mentioned as sci-fi...the comments in IMDB made me an impression it being a very very romantic movie....
> 
> Is it a sci-fi ?



It both. 



rhitwick said:


> *Il Mare 9/10*
> 
> 
> Thought of giving 10 but climax didn't satisfy me. This is not a movie about happy ending. It should have had a perfect ending.



Watch its hollywood remake for your desired perfect ending  - *The Lake House

*


Anorion said:


> yeah Il Mare was really good, and so was Kate and Leopold. Anyone know slow but great movies?



Romantic genre mostly -

_Before Sunset
Cold Mountain
Vanilla Sky
Legends of the fall
Dear Frankie
Snow Cake
Notebook
The Fountain
Away from her
Into the wild
3-Iron
A moment to remember
Marathon_ 



ratedrsuperstar said:


> idk why people have loved PA so much.i've seen TBWP its only worth the last 2-5mins.movie is meh for someone like me who doesnt like the horror genre


 
 These kind of movies need patience, proper environment and liking towards such genre. If you watch PA at 11 am in morning with 10 people talking nearby its hardly going to make an effect. Same movie will freak you out if you watch it at 1 am in night, alone and with appropriate ear/headphones!


----------



## eggman (Nov 9, 2009)

a_medico said:


> These kind of movies need patience, proper environment and liking towards such genre. If you watch PA at 11 am in morning with 10 people talking nearby its hardly going to make an effect. Same movie will freak you out if you watch it at 1 am in night, alone and with appropriate ear/headphones!



tht's true


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2009)

500 days of Summer - 7.5/10

9 - 6.5/10


----------



## eggman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Jerry Maguire * - 8/10


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

The Proposal 9/10
quite an awesome comedy romance movie


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 10, 2009)

Ajab prem - 6.5/10 ..for good songs by Atif etc....Else regular story ....

LOTR Part I- The Fellowship of the Ring -- 8/10 ..Good story....but a bit long..I am going to watch second part soon.........why LOTR films are sssssssssssssssoooooooo long

I dont like Rosemary's baby--quite boring

but THE SHINING is really gr8 by my fav director Stanley Kubrick


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Babaar - 7/10
gr88 story a must watch


----------



## a_medico (Nov 10, 2009)

*My Sister's Keeper* - Good tear-jerker. Saw Cameroon Diaz after a long hiatus.

*The green mile* - I expected it to be extraordinary. It turned out to be just good. Expectations killed it for me.

*Aage se right* - Good and hilarious first half. Drags in second. The south indian guy is awesome. So is Shreyas Talpade. Kay Kay Menon was average for a change.

*Voices* - Good Korean horror. One time watch. *www.imdb.com/title/tt1213856/


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *My Sister's Keeper* - Good tear-jerker. Saw Cameroon Diaz after a long hiatus.
> 
> *The green mile* - I expected it to be extraordinary. It turned out to be just good. Expectations killed it for me.
> 
> ...


Tune link sif uske liye hi diya hai, jiske liye chahiye


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

Recommend Jail and Ajab Prem Ki Gazab Kahani back to back for people who want to commit suicide. 

Anyone watched Big Fish? Awesome movie. 8/10.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 10, 2009)

Jail bekkar hai ? how ? I am going it to watch today !


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

Maha bekaar!!! Pathetic direction, pathetic acting! Weak plot. Everything you dont want in a movie! Neil Nitin Mukesh was a cry baby in movie! 

Total waste of money!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 10, 2009)

hmm...thanks ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jail doesn't shine? Strange.
What about Ajab prem ki gazab kahani? Should one go for it? Rajkumar santoshi's andaaz apna apna was excellent movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> What about Ajab prem ki gazab kahani? Should one go for it? Rajkumar santoshi's andaaz apna apna was excellent movie.


My opinion on APKGK, page 239.
In short, go for morning show. Don't spend more than 70/- for this.
It doesn't deserve.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Tune link sif uske liye hi diya hai, jiske liye chahiye



Haan......meine type karte waqt meine hindi mein socha ki samajhdaro ko ishara hi kaafi hai 

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*- Interesting Swedish thriller on serial killings. Also has a rape scene which is a bit milder version of the one in _Irreversible_.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2009)

Jennifer's Body - 6/10.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 12, 2009)

If only-8/10

Good one.


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 12, 2009)

Finally managed to watch *Dr Strangelove: Or How I learned to Stop worrying and love the bomb*- *9/10*

A masterpiece by Kubrick. One point taken away for the slightly cheesy flight sequences (by todays standards), but that shouldnt stop anyone from watching this movie.

Peter Sellers is incredible in his over-the-top acting. One of the funniest movies I have seen...don't miss it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

Petter Sellers was in a triple role in that film. Great film though!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 12, 2009)

Moon - 8.5/10


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 13, 2009)

4 months, 3 weeks and 2 days (Romanian) 4/5 real movie fans need to watch it for its natural performances, characters and situations. i gr8 example of what cinema is supposed to do whilst CG animators can get paid well too but not a "disney tv host" like ranbir kapoor  

Up 3.75/5 the first quarter of the movie is absolutely brilliant.goes downhill from there but still great entertainment for the audience its intended for

Paranormal Activity(original ending) 1.5/5 its almost laughable and a huge waste of ur time.better watch TBWP which is still a 2.5/5 though 

btw i tried watching ajab prem ki....... for katrina's sake but i couldnt get past 10mins


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2009)

^^4m,3w n 2d is brutal.

*Stardust* - Decent fantasy movie.

*Watchmen* - Nice superhero movie.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

kanjar said:


> *Stardust* - Decent fantasy movie.


Agreed. One of those romance oriented movies which really do have some depth in story.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2009)

*Hangover 7.9/10*

Yes. Its not more than that.
The way it was advertised I expected to be a laugh riot, but it sure lacks in its punches (IMO).

Some scenes are really appreciatable (as the starting scene when all 3 of them woke up in the morning and a few others)
Yes the concept for such scenes are shocking and laughable but as I said earlier, when u settle down the shock as expect something over-the-top explanation for them is not satisfiable.
Yes, its good enough to laugh but not ROFL.

In this movie u are expected to laugh in every shock, but handling such shocks (or shocking situations are not well executed)

Acting is superb for everyone, specially the guy as "Allan". He's just half the reason you should watch this movie.

Good laugh after a long time without any gross/sex jokes.
But high expectation killed my fun.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 13, 2009)

the tournament


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> the tournament


How about saying a few words on it?
Good, bad or ugly?


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2009)

*APKGK* - Great Movie.....8/10
*The Grudge 1,2,3* - Simply Awesome ....9.4/10
*All the Best* ....4/10  Average Movie...Dragged forceful predictable and old comedy


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> *APKGK* - Great Movie.....8/10


You are the only one who gave that movie so much! Most of the people i know gave it 2, 3, 3.5 not more! I watched the first 30 mins and my brain was falling off! So didn't finish it!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 13, 2009)

@rhitwick how could u rate a movie 8/10 which didnt live upto ur expectations.hangover is good but for the money put in i felt the comedy was artificial


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> @rhitwick how could u rate a movie 8/10 which didnt live upto ur expectations.hangover is good but for the money put in i felt the comedy was artificial



I have not rated it 8, I've rated it 7.9. It reaches the place but fails to touch the peak.

And, why I rated it so high,
1>I laughed
2>Its original and not forced comedy
3>Situational comedy not jokes whicj are found in joke books *(Eg. APKGK)*

Why I did not like it that much,
1>Expectation. I heard so much about it, that my expectation grew too high and in return it was a normal.
2>Some twists/shocks are predictable.

B/w, I laughed more seeing this movie "The President is Coming" (Indian movie), watch it, don't miss it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2009)

the informant... 7/10...great movie...keeps u guessing till the end...


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> You are the only one who gave that movie so much! Most of the people i know gave it 2, 3, 3.5 not more! I watched the first 30 mins and *my brain was falling off!* So didn't finish it!


 Did you catch it before it fell off?


----------



## eggman (Nov 13, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> 4 months, 3 weeks and 2 days (Romanian) 4/5 real movie fans need to watch it for its natural performances, characters and situations. i gr8 example of what cinema is supposed to do whilst CG animators can get paid well too but not a "disney tv host" like ranbir kapoor



This film is the ****!!! Awesome awesome cinema!!! The last frame alone says so much!


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 14, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> the tournament



seen it... wil rate it 6/10 or u wont miss it if u missed it.

going to catch 2012 today nite.. heard its gd.. wil post rating once i m back.
Beside, if there's something like speculative rating.. i wil rate it 8/10... and mostly i am quite close!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 14, 2009)

5 dollars a day 4/5  another example of superb natural acting.idk abt the others but eggman dude u should watch it coz i know u've got a good taste


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2009)

*Goodfellas* - Okish movie, not as awesome as Godfather.

*Yes Man* - Jim Carrey over reacts but still a one time feel good movie.

*Punch-Drunk Love* - Strange, weird and genuine. Not everyone will liek it.

*The Full Monty* - Vintage piece. Good music. Good acting. lol climax.

*The Hangover* - Bollywood mix masala. 

*Troy* - Not satisfied with the acting and storyline. Probably because I watched directors cut.

*Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist* - Teeny movie but quite decent with the music poured in. A great night out indeed.


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Paranormal Activity*

Just saw it!!
I tried to have the environment as suitable as possible. So I started watching the film at 1.30 ,with lights off and no one in the room!
Now the film starts very slow,probably intended, and slowly picks up after the first half an hour! Now as for if the film will scare you, then the chances are low because it's cliche' ridden ! However the film will still hold your attention and at least it'll be engaging! So on the entertainment part it's one time watch!
Also the girl is cute and both the leads act decent enough!

So overall : 6/10


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 15, 2009)

*American Psycho*-*8/10*

Christian Bale is excellent in this. Very disturbing movie. Not for the faint-hearted...


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2009)

^^Awesome flick!


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2009)

*2012* 

Saw it last nite.... and it was superb. Even the strongest critics will watch it to the end... I will rate it 8.5/10

.5 rating deducted for few silly mistakes in the script..which if i mention now will be spoilers..

anyway.. go and watch the movie... if your exams are going on.. then rush.. better now than when the movie is off cinemas.. coz this is one movie you should only see on big screen.

Over and out!


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

*Moon* 8/10 Really good sci-fi. The charm lies in the simplicity of the complexities.

*Transformers* Oh well, but for certain action scenes, the movie is average. Not anywhere as awesome as many make it sound. Won't be watching Transformers 2.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2009)

Krow said:


> Won't be watching Transformers 2.


Good decision.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2009)

2012... is it worth a watch on the big screen cuz i have read some negative reviews about it?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 15, 2009)

*Dying Breed* - Has been rated as the best movie of this year's horrorfest. But didn't live up to the hype. Interesting concept but a bit slow. Even _The Broken_ was very slow but it glued me to the seat. _The Broken_ still remains my fav. from this year's horrorfest.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2009)

2012 - 6/10. An average flick. The initial parts were good, but towards the end it really dragged along. The acting was really poor. Pretty much everyone in the movie was over-dramatic. What else can you expect from Roland "The world is going to end" Emrich? 

I have loved his previous flicks like The Day After Tomorrow, The Patriot and Independence Day, but this wasn't very satisfying.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 2012... is it worth a watch on the big screen cuz i have read some negative reviews about it?



Your source is suffering from a serious mental disability where the person is unable to process if bombarded with too many stuffs to be processed in a span of 2 and half hour. His brain gets heated up and he talks thing which he actually doesn't means.

take your wise decision buddy!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> Your source is suffering from a serious mental disability where the person is unable to process if bombarded with too many stuffs to be processed in a span of 2 and half hour. His brain gets heated up and he talks thing which he actually doesn't means.
> 
> take your wise decision buddy!


Is that your take on people who post negative opinions of a movie?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> Your source is suffering from a serious mental disability where the person is unable to process if bombarded with too many stuffs to be processed in a span of 2 and half hour. His brain gets heated up and he talks thing which he actually doesn't means.
> take your wise decision buddy!


ok dont go over the top...
just give me a few links to its reviews


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 15, 2009)

october sky, 8/10, good movie, nice family film, i liked it


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> 2012 - 6/10. An average flick. The initial parts were good, but towards the end it really dragged along. The acting was really poor. Pretty much everyone in the movie was over-dramatic. What else can you expect from Roland "The world is going to end" Emrich?
> 
> I have loved his previous flicks like The Day After Tomorrow, The Patriot and Independence Day, but this wasn't very satisfying.


Exactly what I thought the movie would be. I have a feeling even Avatar won't be very good (no prejudice though, just my gut). 



INS-ANI said:


> Your source is suffering from a serious mental disability where the person is unable to process if bombarded with too many stuffs to be processed in a span of 2 and half hour. His brain gets heated up and he talks thing which he actually doesn't means.
> 
> take your wise decision buddy!


Everyone has their own choice. Some may give a movie 5 stars, others may hate it totally. No need to do brain diagnosis.


*13 Tzameti* - 9.5/10. A must watch for serious movie buffs. Thriller genre at its best.


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> Your source is suffering from a serious mental disability where the person is unable to process if bombarded with too many stuffs to be processed in a span of 2 and half hour. His brain gets heated up and he talks thing which he actually doesn't means.
> 
> take your wise decision buddy!



wow dude!! That was not cool!
And also if you think 2012 threw "too many stuff" at the audience , well it then shows your mental condition!


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is that your take on people who post negative opinions of a movie?



not in general... but when you go to movie after reading reviews.

Sry if my comment was too personal or aggressive... i didn't meant it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

Pale Rider - 9/10! Awesome, Clint's awesome!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 15, 2009)

La Haine 4.5/5 like Krow just said.a must watch for serious movie buffs.

PS: ur not a movie buff if u have 300gbs of hollywood movies OR u watch movies in theatres


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

Krow said:


> *13 Tzameti* - 9.5/10. A must watch for serious movie buffs. Thriller genre at its best.





ratedrsuperstar said:


> La Haine 4.5/5 like Krow just said.a must watch for serious movie buffs.
> 
> PS: ur not a movie buff if u have 300gbs of hollywood movies OR u watch movies in theatres


Gotta check La Haine out. Lol @ PS.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Watched :--

9 [very good sci-fi animation movie. I'll give it 8/10]


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 16, 2009)

Children of Men (2006) - 5.5/10. Good movie. Sci-Fi.
The Hustler (1961) - 6.5/10. Good movie. Paul Newman was way too good! 
Sleuth (1972) - 7.8/10. Awesome battle of the minds between two people. The movie has only two characters! Its based on a play so the movie also has the look and feel of a play! Watch this guys!
Vicky Christina Barcelona - 5/10. Scarlett, Penelope ware hot! Sweet movie. Wonder why Penelope Cruz got best supporting actress for a role that was 15 mins in total!

Watched Tum Mile as well. Bad. 3/10! Boring and lame! Waiting for Kurbaan! 

What has Bollywood come to? Only 4 good movies throughout the year. President is Coming, Dev D, New York and Kaminey. 2009 is almost over, people said 2008 was bad, this is even worse!


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

^You have not seen Gulaal or Firaaq and completed your list!


----------



## eggman (Nov 16, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Sleuth (1972) - 7.8/10. Awesome battle of the minds between two people. The movie has only two characters! Its based on a play so the movie also has the look and feel of a play! Watch this guys!



Will check this out!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 16, 2009)

Spirited Away 4.25/5 if anyone ever doubted japanese animation.wonderful and original story.just doesnt end as well as it starts.but a must watch ntl.

will check out sleuth


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2009)

Hotel rwanda - 9/10

After many years.. I cried when I am watching a movie.

I don't know if it just me or something.. i found this similar to schindler's list. Any one felt that?


----------



## eggman (Nov 16, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hotel rwanda - 9/10
> 
> After many years.. I cried when I am watching a movie.
> 
> I don't know if it just me or something.. i found this similar to schindler's list. Any one felt that?



Yeah, it's a very powerful film!!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2009)

Sleuth is good.
Check out "Fracture" on the same league.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Spirited Away 4.25/5 if anyone ever doubted japanese animation.wonderful and original story.just doesnt end as well as it starts.but a must watch ntl.


For you: Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Hotel rwanda - 9/10
> 
> After many years.. I cried when I am watching a movie.
> 
> I don't know if it just me or something.. i found this similar to schindler's list. Any one felt that?



Hollywood's style of making "Based on a True Story" is amazing they really put in a lot of effort in the details! Man.... Africa is still so lagging behind because of these issues!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 17, 2009)

was watching Definitely Maybe movie today on HBO...i must say its a great movie..nice story,good actors..I would give it 7/10


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2009)

Goal - 7/10


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2009)

Dog Day Afternoon 8/10 Excellent performance from Al Pacino


----------



## eggman (Nov 18, 2009)

*2012* -  1st half : *6/10*   2nd Half : *3/10*  .........total = *4.5/10*! Faltu story and avg Gfx....


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

eggman said:


> *2012* -  1st half : *6/10*   2nd Half : *3/10*  .........total = *4.5/10*! Faltu story and avg Gfx....


Reaction quite in contrast to some of my idiot noob colleagues.



			
				Idiot colleagues said:
			
		

> TOO GOOD MOVIE YAAAR TOOO GOOD MOVIE


----------



## eggman (Nov 18, 2009)

^^I take that as a compliment!


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

^Of course the right choice!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2009)

Did they say this too by any chance? 

_*in Russel Peter's tone*_

"It was MIND BLASTING!"


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Did this say this too by any chance?
> 
> _*in Russel Peter's tone*_
> 
> "It was MIND BLASTING!"


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 19, 2009)

I saw "Street Kings" couple of weeks back. Nice work by (for a change) Keanu Reeves. This no non-sense cop movie has a good pace and some thrilling gun fights.

8/10.​


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2009)

yup street kings is good 8/10 by me too


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay...I am officially declaring myself a Tarantino fanboy.

*Inglourious Basterds*-*15/10*

*Not* a perfect movie by any means. Set out to find faults with it and you will find many...plot loopholes, unanswered questions...whatever... 

But... *WHAT* an *awesome* ride! Unforgettable characters, incredible suspense, crisp storytelling...I loved every minute of it...

*HIGHLY* recommended!

Disclaimer: ...all my personal, humble opinion of course.


----------



## azzu (Nov 19, 2009)

sea bisccuit 7.5/10 very inspiring
THE PRESTIGE 8.5/10 
xcellent movie


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2009)

*Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind* - niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## eggman (Nov 19, 2009)

^Also check out BEING JOHN MALKOVICH  , ADAPTION....


----------



## a_medico (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^ Was it a repeat watch or watched it this late? As somebody said, some good things happen late in life 

I had to watch it twice before I totally fell in love with the movie.


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2009)

^^Better nate than never 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


eggman said:


> ^Also check out BEING JOHN MALKOVICH  , ADAPTION....


Thanks. Bookmarked !


----------



## sam9s (Nov 20, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Sleuth is good.
> Check out "Fracture" on the same league.



Fracture is one Hell of a Movie, I simply Loved this movie, every part of it. Have not seen sleuth but Primel Fear (another hell of a movie) was very much in the same league, and much so because both are directed by the same director.
Untracable was also by the same director which was decent I would say. Something like SAW.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2009)

kanjar said:


> ^^Better nate than never
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


U've not watched "Being John Malkovich" and Adaptation yet???!!!

Then please do watch "Being John Malkovich" as soon as possible...its one of its kind.
And Adaptation, I'm still not clear


----------



## sam9s (Nov 20, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> 2012 - 6/10. An average flick. The initial parts were good, but towards the end it really dragged along. The acting was really poor. Pretty much everyone in the movie was over-dramatic. What else can you expect from Roland "The world is going to end" Emrich?
> 
> I have loved his previous flicks like The Day After Tomorrow, The Patriot and Independence Day, but this wasn't very satisfying.



What about "Godzilla"....lol anyway my take on the movie, not worth, 5.8/10. I dont now why ronald chose to go the "very" typical hollywood way. The main Protagnist family for what ever reason was able to dodge death every 10seconds with a cheezy humour under serious situation was not at all crafted properly. The plot, I mean the concept was the bonus point but Ronald ruined it, with no characterization, nothing about the actual theory and no deapth in any explanation.....bad bad bad for me, even godzilla was better than this for me. I'd rate 2012 the worst Ronald Flick with Patriot the Best, then Independence Day, then Stargate, Day after Tomorrow, Godzilla, 10,000BC then last 2012. You can put Universal Soldier also some where in between.
I think *Deep Impact *is by far the best "End of the word movie"

Thank god we have movies like "District 9" which completly blows us away.

well Waitng for *"AVATAR"* now let see what Camron has to offer after 12 Fuc*n years......


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Kudos to *Ethan_Hunt* for having Watchmen in his signature. I'd give the movie a 9/10.

Powerful characters, powerful story, great dialogues and nothing lacking for the action fans as well. Blew me away completely. A must watch for action/adventure/sci-fi lovers.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ Good songs too....especially the one at the beginning.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Good songs too....especially the one at the beginning.


Hell yeah, in my excitement I forgot the soundtrack entirely. That starting song was by Bob Dylan I'm sure, although I can't recall the name. There was Sounds of Silence by SnG too, and others, basically, if you watch the movie, you realise that the songs chosen are not the standard music you would expect at various scenes, yet they are better than the standard soundtrack that one is so used to and tired of. Beautiful music all over really.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Ya..when i saw The Watchmen for the for the first time.. Opening song almost made my balls drop. Amazing song. And the BGM is great in the movie. Rorschach is the favorite character in the gig.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

^You all will just love the soundtrack for "The Crow" then. Seriously. And Ozymandias was my favorite. Read the graphic novels. Some book stores in the city are stocking Sin City graphic novels too... the movies make much more sense after going through them. Have to catch Fracture and Slueth though... not done that yet.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^You all will just love the soundtrack for "The Crow" then. Seriously. And Ozymandias was my favorite. Read the graphic novels. Some book stores in the city are stocking Sin City graphic novels too... the movies make much more sense after going through them. Have to catch Fracture and Slueth though... not done that yet.


Ozymandias is a movie? Both you and rhitwick are making me regret not yet watching The Crow!  Now I'll catch it soon!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

sam9s said:


> What about "Godzilla"....lol anyway my take on the movie, not worth, 5.8/10. I dont now why ronald chose to go the "very" typical hollywood way. The main Protagnist family for what ever reason was able to dodge death every 10seconds with a cheezy humour under serious situation was not at all crafted properly. The plot, I mean the concept was the bonus point but Ronald ruined it, with no characterization, nothing about the actual theory and no deapth in any explanation.....bad bad bad for me, even godzilla was better than this for me. I'd rate 2012 the worst Ronald Flick with Patriot the Best, then Independence Day, then Stargate, Day after Tomorrow, Godzilla, 10,000BC then last 2012. You can put Universal Soldier also some where in between.
> I think *Deep Impact *is by far the best "End of the word movie"


I totally forgot Godzilla and Universal Soldier. I loved both those films, Godzilla more-so. It had pretty spectacular visual effects back when it released. Now that you have reminded me, I have to get the Blu-Ray. 

2012 started off with a bang, but the length of the movie with super cheesy acting just killed it. The end, in particular, was very sh*tty. Remember the Russian blonde, Tamara? How in the hell can she die by drowning, when she is in the middle compartment sealed from both sides? 

There seemed to be no post processing done to the movie either. A lot of parts seemed to go into digital mode and hence looked like a B-grade camera work. I didn't expect this from Emmerich. The Day After Tomorrow had a more realistic feel to it compared to this movie.  



sam9s said:


> Thank god we have movies like "District 9" which completly blows us away.


Amen brother. It's not often that we get movies with such unique concept and good presentation. 



sam9s said:


> well Waitng for *"AVATAR"* now let see what Camron has to offer after 12 Fuc*n years......


Me too. Although, I am really sceptical about this movie for some reason. For some reason, the trailer really hasn't sparked any high expectation or blown me away. But it's a Cameron movie and shouldn't be missed under any circumstances. 



			
				Krow said:
			
		

> Kudos to Ethan_Hunt for having Watchmen in his signature. I'd give the movie a 9/10.
> 
> Powerful characters, powerful story, great dialogues and nothing lacking for the action fans as well. Blew me away completely. A must watch for action/adventure/sci-fi lovers.


I hope you got the Director's Cut version. It was an unusual, but outstanding super hero movie. Watching it in HD was awesome. Also the soundtrack, like a_medico, mentioned was superb. I loved Rorschach's character more than anyone else. Comedian, too, had a good impact. But nothing comes close to Jackie Earle Haley's performance in this movie. Playing both it's games has made me an even bigger fan of his dialogues. 

I think Anorion has followed it's graphic novels, so Ano do you think there could be sequel indication? *SPOILER* Does Rorschach die in the novel too?*SPOILER*


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm...so nobody else saw 'Inglourious Basterds'?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 20, 2009)

*Lord of the Rings Trilogy - 9/10* 

1 mark cutted only due to long story...I was too lazy too read the novels ..was always wondering why ppl praise it so much....Finally got 4.38 GB trilogy thru the usual sources....
Its mesmerizing..

Must watch film for every movie buff !


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 20, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> Hmmm...so nobody else saw 'Inglourious Basterds'?



   Been there done that!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

Jurassic Park, Billy Madison, Godzilla, Terminator II and Rush Hour - some movies I can watch over and over again.
@Ethan_Hunt: no chance of a sequel, it was one compact story. Some aspects were totally killed in the movie though, and yes,- Watchmen spoiler - Rorschach dies in the graphic novels too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @Ethan_Hunt: no chance of a sequel, it was one compact story. Some aspects were totally killed in the movie though, and yes,- Watchmen spoiler


Dam it!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

^Darn! Watchmen's that good? I have to get it! Can't wait for Avatar! Cameron, we've high, very high hopes on ye. Let's see.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm a bit skeptical about Avatar.
Not expecting it being an unique story, what can be watched out for is acting and special effects.

IMO, Avatar=Transformers+Good Acting


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

I liked the FX in the Avatar trailer, then watched the anime series at a friend's house... very childish I think, did not like it. I came to know today that 2012 has been released - want to catch it soon. Can't wait for the Last Airbender.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

IMHO Rorschach and Blake were two most powerful characters I've seen in quite some time. @ *Ethan* Please remove the spoiler part from your quote of *Anorion*'s post. Its easily readable man.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont remember who recommended "Assasination of high school professor " as a comedy movie ????

What a BS movie..my marks to it 3 out of 10..CRAP !


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pandorum*-*7.5/10*

Good sci-fi...bit slow in the beginning, slightly confusing plot, but faults made up by a good twist towards the end...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 21, 2009)

Just watched Inglourious Basterds , amazing acting . 9/10 from me .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2009)

*INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS - 7.5/10 *

Good fictional film with nice BG score for all WWII movies fans...2.5 marks cutted due to some  slowness in II half..

Really good fiction by Quentin Tarantino
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*INGLOURIOUS BASTERDS - 7.5/10 *

Good fictional film with nice BG score for all WWII movies fans...2.5 marks cutted due to some  slowness in II half..

Really good fiction by Quentin Tarantino


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2009)

*9 7/10*

Good animation but average story.


----------



## eggman (Nov 21, 2009)

*Grosse Pointe Blank* - 6/10

Dark Comedy which revolves around a hitman!Watch it for John Cusack and some witty dialogues!And an awesome soundtrack!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2009)

Those who liked Watchmen, also watch Tales of the black freighter - it's a 25 minute animated short. In the graphic novels, there is a black kid reading a comic book - you can spot him in the movie near the stalls that sells the papers. In the graphic novels, some of the panes show the story of the comic book the kid is reading, which is not shown in the movie itself, but the DVD of the movie has this short as an extra... you will understand a lot more about the movie after watching this. It is pretty graphic... 

And also throwing in Bird people of China into the pool. A little old fashioned, but splendid. And Absurdistan... great and simple storyline, good cinematography, but the ending is a little over the top. It's not an absurd movie, the title is very sad.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Those who liked Watchmen, also watch Tales of the black freighter - it's a 25 minute animated short. In the graphic novels, there is a black kid reading a comic book - you can spot him in the movie near the stalls that sells the papers. In the graphic novels, some of the panes show the story of the comic book the kid is reading, which is not shown in the movie itself, but the DVD of the movie has this short as an extra... you will understand a lot more about the movie after watching this. It is pretty graphic...


Yep I have that. I just haven't watched it yet. Ironically, I had this even before I got the movie. Didn't feel like spoiling anything before I saw Watchmen. I'll give it go.


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 21, 2009)

behind enemy lines 1.5/10...save your time,energy,bandwidth...CRAP movie

unforgiven(1992) 9/10(most of you would've watched it) awesome movie
road to perdition 8/10...i liked it 

i'll watch "midnight run" tonight.


----------



## eggman (Nov 21, 2009)

*  Witness for the Prosecution * - 8.5/10 :  Adapted from Agatha Christie's short story and directed by Billy Wilder , this is a must watch for any one who loves Courtroom Drama!! There's suspense after suspense and the film is pretty tight!! However I'm still undecided if I love or hate the ending!


----------



## a_medico (Nov 21, 2009)

*Moon* - Interesting stuff. The movie is well ahead of its time. Slow but interesting. Music is by Clint Mansell, the man behind _The Fountain_ and _Requiem for the dream_. Music is good but not comparable to other two movies.

Similar but better recommendation - *Solaris* (2002 I think)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 21, 2009)

finally saw Inglourious Basterds 3.75/5 

the story and its potential is epic and the first half is executed perfectly but for such a story and characters the pace is too slow and most sections really dont hit the bar quentin has set so high in his earlier works.the basterds were actually the most disappointing part of the movie.the lack of grandeur direction in the fight scenes or the chapters in the latter half really hurts.
              nonetheless, its a fitting must-watch for any movie fan since it is 100% original in everything just not 100% perfect or satisfying 

PS: i really wished col. hans or the basterds were amusing.but they arent the foe/hero kind nor the jules winnfield kind


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2009)

*Dying Breed 5.5/10*

FYI its a slasher movie.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Hitman -8/10

Loved the movie and the game.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 21, 2009)

Hell i watched it again......man from earth..!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 22, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream 5/5 i've got no words.i dunno if i'll be able to sleep tonight ;(


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2009)

^^^ I had similar effect. Some movies hit you too hard!

*X-Men Origins: Wolverine* - Wasn't bad as it was reviewed and projected. Not quite in the league of other X-men movies but had decent script. I loved the _Victor_ character.


----------



## eggman (Nov 22, 2009)

Those who've seen Inglourious Basterds,check THIS out. Also MAKING OF


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2009)

*From Within* - Decent horror movie from Horrorfest series. Somewhat similar to _The Broken_ but with a good pace.


----------



## anish_sha (Nov 22, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *The Ugly Truth* - One of those girly, brainless movies which you like but hate to admit. 2-3 nice songs too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 first of all thnx for the suggestion...


saw the above movies


the kingdom - average
Khuda ke Liye - good, but slow
Enemy at the gates- too slow...



dint see hurt locker....hows it, better than above 3?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 22, 2009)

the hurt locker should be much better


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2009)

Well _Hurt Locker_ too should be slow with your criteria 
*
Street Kings* - Good but too predictable for me. _The Departed_ was way better.

I read somewhere that there is a bollywood version of The Departed in the making and Leo's role will be played by Hritik. This was displayed on some channel's scrolling news.



> *From Within* - Decent horror movie from Horrorfest series. Somewhat similar to The Broken but with a good pace.



Also has a nice song _This voice_ by _Ane Brun_ in the opening credits.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 23, 2009)

saw 2012 today...CGI is great...but the story is crap(& i am not talking about the original Mayan prophesy,)Rating- 5.5/10


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

Inglourious Basterds : Hmmm/10. Great experience. I like the slow and steady pace of the movie and the way it picks up towards the finale. Hmmm means it made me think and that's what I like. Not Tarantino's best (I still stand by Reservoir Dogs, nothing taken away from Pulp, though ), but a very good film in itself.


----------



## Nithu (Nov 23, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> saw 2012 today...CGI is great...but the story is crap(& i am not talking about the original Mayan prophesy,)Rating- 5.5/10



+1

CGI - 9/10.
Story - 6/10.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 23, 2009)

we should have a QT ranked thread  after i see Jackie Brown


btw Bronson 3.5/5 amazing performance.movie is as crazy as ACO but not as dramatic.a good watch ntl


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> we should have a QT ranked thread  after i see Jackie Brown


 Here's my list anyways. Minus Jackie Brown of course.

1). Reservoir Dogs
2). Pulp Fiction
3). Inglourious Basterds
4). Kill Bill Vol. 2
5). Kill Bill Vol. 1.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw couple of Steven King's horror flicks this weekend: 
*
Children of the Corn IV: The Gathering (7/10) : Typical Steven King movie. I haven't read the book but movie is good. The thrills starts right from the first minute.

1408 (8/10): Another movie based on Steven King's short story. The movie belongs to John Cusak and he has done a remarkable job. The supernatural sequences are subtle though very effective.  **I liked the ending. And, yes I saw it on Star Movies.*


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2009)

@amitabhishek, I guess, its "Stephen" not "Steven"... :roll eyes:

IMO, 1408 is a very good horror movie if u don't consider the ending.

He is the sole surviving good horror story writer in recent times.


*Aagey se right 5/10*

One time watch. 
Shreyas is wasted/overacted in this movie.
No expression in this movie is spontaneous, if u r into movies too much u'll catch a hell lot of scenes where the actors are struggling to show emotions matching with the dialog/situation.


----------



## anish_sha (Nov 23, 2009)

Inglourious_Basterds. is in the top of the list as of now i guess...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 23, 2009)

mine would be 

1.Pulp Fiction
2.Kill Billl 2
3.Kill Bill 1
4.Reservoir Dogs
5.Inglourious Basterds


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

Kurbaan - 6/10. Nice movie. Similar to New York. I liked it a little better than New York. 
Umberto D. (1952) - 8.5/10. Awesome movie. A must watch. Made me weep in the end.
Paranormal Activity (2007) - 6/10. Not scary, but nice!
Twelve Monkeys (1995) - 5/10. Sci-Fiction. Something which i don't like!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 23, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRz_VNYCsLQ&feature=topvideos

movie sucks.i wish this chick sucked my..............

guys this b1tch needs to have something in her mouth
she cant stop talking


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 23, 2009)

Watched Inglorious Basterds. A decent movie not the best from QT.  8/10


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so sad New Moon is making so much money!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2009)

1. Kill Bill 1 - what storytelling, and amazing music too
2. Reservoir Dogs - Definately the film that defines the whole Tarantino expirience
3. Pulp Fiction - again the storytelling, but there is less of a story here than Kill Bill
4. Inglourious Basterds - lacked Tarantino, had a lot of something else, especially the bits where they discuss cinema and the dinner scene - would like to see this new and more mature kick-assness in upcomign films
5. Kill Bill 2 - little bit of an overkill here


----------



## Rahim (Nov 24, 2009)

After a long time I watched a movie today.

*Secretary*. Dark, Pure Romance. Not for kids though.


----------



## anish_sha (Nov 24, 2009)

anish_sha said:


> Inglourious_Basterds. is in the top of the list as of now i guess...




just saw the movie... not as good as expected..... can give 6/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds - 6/10. Didn't match my expectation and all the hype. Certain parts were good, but wasn't too satisfied with the climax.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2009)

*Speak* - Kirsten Stewart is beautifool


----------



## eggman (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sunset Blvd.* - 10/10 : Wow! What a classic piece of cinema!! Just wonderful! Although it's an old film it has aged very nicely! From the first scene it grips you and tells you an amazing story of Hollywood! Just awesome! Surely it is Billy Wilder's Finest! Any movie bluff who hasn't seen it has to see it!A Masterpiece!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2009)

*FOX (Hindi) 3/10*
(Sunny Deol, Arjun Rampal, Udita, Sagarika)
Let me tell you why I watched it...its because of the storyline I got from a review.

One criminal lawyer quits law practicing, moves to Goa for self redemption. Meets one person who introduces himself also as criminal lawyer. Invites him to his home and gives him a novel dat he wrote to read. He read it overnight and next day finds the person is dead. Publishes the novel in his name. Novel becomes hit. Suddenly police arrests him saying every incident in the novel is true and none but the victim or the killer may not know such details.

I liked this theme, so risked watching this movie with such star cast.

The story starts when its already halfway which I guess is after halftime. My sympathies with those had to bear the boredom till this time and had to go through such painful, tuneless, bakwas songs.

When the main plot unfolds, it looked good, but again started lacking pace. Sunny Deol just seemed tired. Every scene of him seems telling "Leave me, I want to go home".

And, what can you expect when u cast Udita and Arjun, every boring scene becomes more boring.
Arjun, after "Rock On", is back to his branded "wood" performance. In one scene he had to shout to the killer to come out of a room and the way he shouts seems he is pleading him to come out.

When it started it seemed to be "The Monk Who Sold The Ferarri"+Thriller.
Later it became "The Monk Who Sold The Ferarri"-Thriller+bad directing+bad songs+bad acting

Why still I mention in "Must watch..." thread.
Its because of the concept/idea. I know a few here who likes to see bad movies with good idea (even one line idea movie would also work for them)...


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

^Nice review. You should get it published in TOI. These  films need to be


----------



## a_medico (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^

Fortunately or unfortunately even 3 of us went for the movie, that too in the theater.

The ticketwala warned us _"Agar 10 log jamege to hi ticket window khulega aaur show shuru hoga"._

In the end, the total was only 7 so went went to Cafe Coffee Day.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

^Fortunately IMO. Anyway, if you guys had a good time at CCD then well and good, else movie would have been fun. Do they allow Chillum in CCD?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *FOX (Hindi) 3/10*
> (Sunny Deol, Arjun Rampal, Udita, Sagarika)
> Let me tell you why I watched it...its because of the storyline I got from a review.
> 
> ...



This is story of some classic Hollywood movie or some novel I had seen /read..F**K I  forgot the name ..


----------



## eggman (Nov 25, 2009)

^^Murder Of Crows?


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

^That film title is an insult to our clan.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 25, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Murder Of Crows?




must watch movies, make sure u watch this,
are bhai dosti ka sawyal jai


----------



## eggman (Nov 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^That film title is an insult to our clan.


Lol!! 
~~~~~`


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 26, 2009)

rofl @the second smiley


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 26, 2009)

yup eggy ..that film was Murder of Crows I think ...but not sure 

@Krow..

eggy is talking abt Crow and not Krow


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 26, 2009)

A Stanley Kubrick film! He is a legend. 

The Killing (1956) - 7/10. A very good story about a robbery. Watch it!


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

QT says that Reservoir Dogs is to him what The Killing was to Kubrick.

Yet to see The Killing, although Reservoir Dogs is my favourite QT movie.


----------



## eggman (Nov 26, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> A *Stanley Kubrick* film! He is a* legend.*
> 
> The Killing (1956) - 7/10. A very good story about a robbery. Watch it!




Yo!!! Totally agree with you!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2009)

will watch The Killing../me a big big pankha (fan) of Stanley Kubrick ..CWO club


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2009)

Ninja Assassin - 7/10. Good action, non-existent/clichéd storyline, gore and NINJAS. So yeah it's pretty much a good pop corn muncher.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 27, 2009)

watched de dana dan today..aww..boring....there are only few moments where i found the amusement factor and i can count those!! 
allright the film is of 3 hours.director purposefully tried to make the storyline confusing in between.some dialogues were told so fast can be hardly understood with loud music in the background.

for a comedy film it should be filled with humourous scenes.but as i have mentioned before it lacks.i can hardly count there were total of 5 scenes where i felt like laughing.
rest on all the other scenes i tried to laugh but couldnt succeed!

they have cut that rain song in the theatre where i have seen it.


the rest of the songs are not required at all but forecefully fitted into the scene.

all in all its not at all good.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2009)

It is very rare that I recommend a Hindi movie here on this thread UNLESS it IS worth mentioning per my standards. I think most of you serious movie loves must admit that "Anurag Kashayap" is one of THE most talented directors bollywood has currently, and today I saw *"GULAAL"* and what shall I say was simply blown away from the this entire movie episode. This is by far my one of the most, heavy, engrossing and brain consuming movie I have seen and I was left speachless after it. Not only were the performances class apart, but the presentation, environment created (which I dont know who does for anurag but is always super engrossing along with with the content for the movie........much like DevD.), dialogues, and last but not the least music was impeccable. specially the music which had old numbers/bhajans mixed with pungent sarcastic lyrics to give the movie more meaning was in one word brilliant. The movie revolves in rajisthan and shows how corrupt and manipulative politics can be. Any body who appreciates some pretty serious quality cinema must not miss this, INDIA has talent man and I am proud that even we do have films which are brilliant to the core in every respect. Looking forward to Anurag's next venture.........8.5/10 for me.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ninja Assassin - 7/10. Good action, non-existent/clichéd storyline, gore and NINJAS. So yeah it's pretty much a good pop corn muncher.



mmmm I saw the trailer and it gave me a feeling that movie would be a total over the top action extravaganza, which personally I would not like even if its a pop corn flipper.


Also saw *Taking of Pelham 123* i dont know why reviews were pretty negetive about this one, there are far worse movies by far better talented directors that Tony, this was not at all crafted that badly. Yes I agree that few scenes were inserted at the end just for the sake of it, but if you asl me the pace and tension was enough fast and crisp. I'd say a 6.8/10 definitely.

Next come *Inglorious b@stards* what shall I say, its QT so as I earlier said either you hate it or love it, there is less something in between fro OT's movies, and not surprisingly I loved this movie, specially the performance of Christoph Waltz as Col. Hans Landa. His screen presence was *fabulous *I mean look at the level of tension this actor was able to create just by his casual gestures and ofcourse POWERFUL diagonals. Every time he came in to the frame there was a level of anxiety, which in itself is an achievement as a brilliant actor.........my only complain about the movie, was the (there he goes again..) ending, i know i know.....but even then I can not simply buy how can such a witty, smart, clever and always two steps ahead kinda guy (even if he was a super opportunist) can so easily fall for the stupid deal OSS offered, no way  his character could have trusted OSS guys and SPECIALLY hand him over a loaded gun at the border.........oh come on full 1 marks deducted for this if you ask me.....6.8/10


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2009)

quan chi said:


> they have cut that rain song in the theatre where i have seen it.


What a shame ! How can they cut the best part ?



sam9s said:


> Any body who appreciates some pretty serious quality cinema must not miss this, INDIA has talent man and I am proud that even we do have films which are brilliant to the core in every respect.


True.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 28, 2009)

The Taking of Pelham 123 - 6/10. I found it to be totally average. It had the potential, but sadly didn't execute properly.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

sam9s said:


> It is very rare that I recommend a Hindi movie here on this thread UNLESS it IS worth mentioning per my standards. I think most of you serious movie loves must admit that "Anurag Kashayap" is one of THE most talented directors bollywood has currently, and today I saw *"GULAAL"* and what shall I say was simply blown away from the this entire movie episode. This is by far my one of the most, heavy, engrossing and brain consuming movie I have seen and I was left speachless after it. Not only were the performances class apart, but the presentation, environment created (which I dont know who does for anurag but is always super engrossing along with with the content for the movie........much like DevD.), dialogues, and last but not the least music was impeccable. specially the music which had old numbers/bhajans mixed with pungent sarcastic lyrics to give the movie more meaning was in one word brilliant. The movie revolves in rajisthan and shows how corrupt and manipulative politics can be. Any body who appreciates some pretty serious quality cinema must not miss this, INDIA has talent man and I am proud that even we do have films which are brilliant to the core in every respect. Looking forward to Anurag's next venture.........8.5/10 for me.



I have screamed myself hoarse about the merits of this film in this thread quite a few times and I think maybe 2 people saw it due to my recommendation, that too none from this thread.  Back on topic. All I am saying is, Piyush Mishra adds a big element to this film. His role as Duki Bana and the music which he gave, the lyrics which he wrote and the songs he sung are all amazing. This is what I call an artist. He gives the movie an authentic feel, where it could have so easily been carried in whimsical fantasy, due to its uncommon and less-known setting and plot. Kudos to Anurag Kashyap.

No Smoking was the best in terms of story, Dev D and Gulaal stand out in terms of cinematography, while Gulaal has the best music in quite some time. The song Duniya is my favourite and it made me go back to the epic song of the same name from the film Pyaasa. I liked the music a lot. I hope many other movie buffs in this thread catch this film as it is a genuine masterpiece. I think you should watch *Firaaq* too. Its a Nandita Das film, released this year around the same time as Gulaal. I saw Gulaal in the theater and by the time I found the time for another movie, Firaaq was out of theaters.  I am going to buy DVD's of Gulaal and Firaaq soon. Also, another movie which I think will be worth a watch is *Frozen*, by Shivajee Chandrabhushan. It was a part of Times Film Festival here in Mumbai. Anurag Kashyap said that the movie was very good. I have to buy that too.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2009)

Krow said:


> I have screamed myself hoarse about the merits of this film in this thread quite a few times and I think maybe 2 people saw it due to my recommendation, that too none from this thread.  Back on topic. All I am saying is, Piyush Mishra adds a big element to this film. His role as Duki Bana and the music which he gave, the lyrics which he wrote and the songs he sung are all amazing. This is what I call an artist. He gives the movie an authentic feel, where it could have so easily been carried in whimsical fantasy, due to its uncommon and less-known setting and plot. Kudos to Anurag Kashyap.



True in all respect, except the role of Duki Bana was played by, K K Menon, another phenomenon actor. Piyush Mishra played "Prithivi Bana". Must be ur typo I guess.



> *Firaaq* too. Its a Nandita Das film, released this year around the same time as Gulaal. Also, another movie which I think will be worth a watch is *Frozen*, by Shivajee Chandrabhushan. It was a part of Times Film Festival here in Mumbai. Anurag Kashyap said that the movie was very good. I have to buy that too.



thanks man for these suggestions I am definitely going for these two, specially Firaaq which indeed looks my kinda of Movie. Thanks for suggestions again......


----------



## a_medico (Nov 28, 2009)

Krow said:


> No Smoking was the best in terms of story, Dev D and Gulaal stand out in terms of cinematography



My personal AG favorites are _*No Smoking*_ and _*Dev D*_. _*Gulaal*_ comes close second. Even I liked _Ransa_ more than Kay kay. Had high hopes from Deepak Dobriyal(Bhati), especially after Omkara. He was good but his Omkara's _Rajoh Tiwari's _character was too good.

For *Gulaal *lovers I'd recommend _*Haasil*_(2003) on similar theme. Irfan Khan, Jimmy Shergill, direction, script - all are awesome. Its one of the lost gems. Might not have same charm today as it had way back in 2003. Still worth a watch.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

sam9s said:


> True in all respect, except the role of Duki Bana was played by, K K Menon, another phenomenon actor. Piyush Mishra played "Prithivi Bana". Must be ur typo I guess.


 Typo.


> thanks man for these suggestions I am definitely going for these two, specially Firaaq which indeed looks my kinda of Movie. Thanks for suggestions again......


Hey, mention not, friend. Glad to be of help for a fellow cinema lover. 

I am saving every penny to buy the DVD. If you are a fan of such movies, then I'd suggest you buy the original DVD. It's 300 bucks only. Don't buy the Moserbaer ones as they are crap quality. When the camera pans, then you see these weird black lines on the video. Totally noobish, but I suppose something has to give in in case of cheap stuff. 

Frozen was shot in Ladakh in B/W. I hear that the film is a cinematographer's paradise. Catch it too if you can. If you can go to Gurgaon, then go to Landmark bookstore over there. You will find Frozen too on DVD there.



a_medico said:


> My personal AG favorites are _*No Smoking*_ and _*Dev D*_. _*Gulaal*_ comes close second. Even I liked Prithvi Bana more than Kay kay. Had high hopes from Deepak Dobriyal(Bhati), especially after Omkara. He was good but his Omkara's _Rajoh Tiwari's _character was too good.
> 
> For *Gulaal *lovers I'd recommend _*Haasil*_(2003) on similar theme. Irfan Khan, Jimmy Shergill, direction, script - all are awesome. Its one of the lost gems. Might not have same charm today as it had way back in 2003. Still worth a watch.


I've seen that. Powerful performance by Irrfaan. Totally like it. The portrayal of University politics is pretty good. A must watch really. Bhati was another good character. Come to think of it, all characters in Gulaal are really powerful ones. The plot is very good.

On a side note, I saw the the girl (King's daughter, someone name the character please) near Andheri McDonalds one day. No one around me recognised her, what a shame. Did not approach her though. Was a bit . Now that I look back, I'm sure it was her. She also gave a powerful performance and so did that teacher female.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^

Ayesha Mohan - Kiran

Jesse Randhawa - Teacher (?anuja)


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah yes, you hit the nail on the head. Good work.  The Chillum aids your memory I see.  I saw Ayesha Mohan or Kiran it seems.


----------



## Nithu (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pandorum - 8/10*

Nice Sci-Fi thriller...


----------



## a_medico (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ me watching it tonight most probably.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2009)

buddies ..plz recommend some romantic movies ..i have already seen before sunrise,after sunset,the notebook,50 first dates , you got a mail ..plz suggest some


----------



## latino_ansari (Nov 28, 2009)

try out "PS. I Love You"


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

Stardust is my recommendation.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> buddies ..plz recommend some romantic movies ..i have already seen before sunrise,after sunset,the notebook,50 first dates , you got a mail ..plz suggest some



Love Actually.....the best imo...


----------



## eggman (Nov 28, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> buddies ..plz recommend some romantic movies ..i have already seen before sunrise,after sunset,the notebook,50 first dates , you got a mail ..plz suggest some



Here are some awesome Romentic/Romentic-Comedy which are not chick flicks:

*HIGH FIDELITY*       ....it's one of a kind vintage John Cusack flick!  Awesome Comedy,Awesome Lovestory and Awesome Soundtrack!

*(500)DAYS OF SUMMER*    .....Another amazing Rom-Com which avoids many cliches (this is one of my favs since I've been in a similar Situation )

*THE APARTMENT*    .... Life in A Metro was 'inspired' by this stuff!  It's a classic Billy Wilder ROm-Com


*SAY ANYTHING*    ....The movie which made John Cusack a star! Pretty Good!

*CITY LIGHTS*    ....Charlie Chaplin's Classic! And this is my alltime favorite Romantic Comedy!I doubt if some film can ever top that!

*LOVE ACTUALLY*   ... Multiple Love stories!! _21 Grams_ of Love Stories!

*AS GOOD AS IT GETS*    ...Another classic!

*SERENDIPITY *   ....Another John Cusack flick

*GROUNDHOG DAY *   ... Another classic! (Also a great scifi flick!)

*ANNIE HALL*   ...Regarded as Woody Allen's Finest!I've not seen much of his pictures, but I likes this one!


You already know the  Obvious ones (Gone With The Wind, Casablanca,When Harry Met Sally etc ..)


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 29, 2009)

i watched a few movies these days

rear window(1954) 9/10 awesome movie definitely must watch if u havent watched it already

kill bill vol 1 & 2 fantastic movies 8.2/10 (thanks to eggman/krow/?...i guess someone posted it somewhere-too lazy to search where it was posted )

inglorious nerds..i mean basterds....yeah the second half turned out to be a disappointment and there was less joo pwnage...

christoph waltz and brad pitt were good though..6.5/10


and if you want some real action, there is always FIGHT CLUB


----------



## eggman (Nov 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i watched a few movies these days
> 
> rear window(1954) 9/10 awesome movie definitely must watch if u havent watched it already
> 
> ...



Plz refrain from posting SPOILERS unwarned in ur posts!! You know..in Inglourious Basterds......


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

^You can delete that from the quoted part at least.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ 



esumitkumar said:


> buddies ..plz recommend some romantic movies ..i have already seen before sunrise,after sunset,the notebook,50 first dates , you got a mail ..plz suggest some



Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind
Lost In Translation
Chasing Amy
Legends of the fall
Dear Frankie
Away from her
P.S. I love you
A Moment to Remember
The Classic
My sassy girl


----------



## eggman (Nov 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^You can delete that from the quoted part at least.



haha........i already did it in the first place


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

eggman said:


> haha........i already did it in the first place


I stole eggs yesterday night, alright you saw me doing it, but hey, today I say I didn't steal and the world believes.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 29, 2009)

Movie: *Donnie Brasco*
Genre: Crime | Drama | Thriller
Year: 1997
Cast: Al Pacino, Johnny Depp, Michael Madsen

Once in a decade comes a movie with acting like this one. Al Pacino and Johnny Depp giving a performance that will be remembered.

Plot: An FBI undercover agent infilitrates the mob and finds himself identifying more with the mafia life to the expense of his regular one. 

More: *www.imdb.com/title/tt0119008/


----------



## eggman (Nov 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> I stole eggs yesterday night, alright you saw me doing it, but hey, today I say I didn't steal and the world believes.



lol........


----------



## a_medico (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pandorum* - Guys, try not to miss this one.

Its _Titan AE, Resident Evil, Event Horizon, Fight Club, Matrix, The Descent etc_ combined. And the result is amazing and something new! Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you all of you guys for recommending My sassy girl ( korean version offcourse ) . 
I know it is late but better late then never , dont miss this one guys . There are not many movies which i watch full from start to end  without fast forwarding and this movie is one of them . 
Watched it with english subs , i think it is better then the dubbed version which spoils originality . Planning to watch it with my girlfriend on sunday , after watching this i dont think she would ever ditch me  .


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

98% of all dubbing SUCKS!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2009)

^Try watching movies on Bindass Movies and you would die laughing the "tapori"  dubbed dialogues of the characters


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 29, 2009)

thanx buddies .some i have already seen like the classic, my sassy girl ..i will see the rest..thnx eggy,chillum and others


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Try watching movies on Bindass Movies and you would die laughing the "tapori"  dubbed dialogues of the characters


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Try watching movies on Bindass Movies and you would die laughing the "tapori"  dubbed dialogues of the characters


 I hate that channel so much.


----------



## fieldgunner (Nov 29, 2009)

*Zombieland*-*8/10*

Hilarious! A complete gory laugh riot! Thoroughly enjoyable...

Think  'Shawn of the Dead', genrewise... but the comparison ends there. Had a lot of fun watching this one...highly recommended.


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> buddies ..plz recommend some romantic movies ..i have already seen before sunrise,after sunset,the notebook,50 first dates , you got a mail ..plz suggest some


*Sleepless in Seattle*

A Walk to remember


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Try watching movies on Bindass Movies and you would die laughing the "tapori"  dubbed dialogues of the characters


Ya the dubbing on bindass is good what makes bindaas suck is that they show the same movie again and again for atleast 50 times a week !!


----------



## a_medico (Nov 30, 2009)

^^^ Nagarjuna says... _Mein hun Don no.1. Maarta hu jyaada, bolta hu kam._

I lovee these movies....they have their own charm.


*Final Destination 4* - Same stuff...Passable.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> After a long time I watched a movie today.
> 
> *Secretary*. Dark, Pure Romance. Not for kids though.



Rahim teri choice ka kya ho gaya hai ? I watched it on ur recco but it seemed a bull sh*t movie to me 

whats so big story abt a sadistic boss and masochist girl ??? 
Thr is no plot in the film ..more or less ..it was as bad as Rosemary's baby 

Sorry, I didnt liked this dark romance film ....


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

^He said not for kids.  (no offence mate).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2009)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ Nagarjuna says... _Mein hun Don no.1. Maarta hu jyaada, bolta hu kam._


I have seen this like 5 times now on SET Max. It never gets old. Same goes for Mass (a.k.a Meri Jung: One Man Army in Hindi). The songs are just hilarious and the action too.


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have seen this like 5 times now on SET Max. It never gets old. Same goes for Mass (a.k.a Meri Jung: One Man Army in Hindi).* The songs are just hilarious and the action too.*



especially when he creates a "bhawander" with his foot and rubs it!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> especially when he creates a "bhawander" with his foot and rubs it!!


Classic, isn't it?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 30, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^He said not for kids.  (no offence mate).



^^ Well u can see my profile to check Im not a kid Krow !!! 

May be ..I am older than you !


----------



## adityaxone (Nov 30, 2009)

Harold and Kumar 2: escape from Guantanamo bay... killer movie... watch the unrated ver.... i bet, you'd laugh your balls out through your mouth!! =))


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok.. i watched pulp fiction ... its rated like 8.9 on IMDB.....
it has gr8 characterization, gr8 dialogue delivery etc....
but i dont get the point of it being called an awesome movie.....

can someone explain esp. whats the point of the movie?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

Paranormal Activity (10/10)


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Nov 30, 2009)

*Tum Mile: 8/10*. A good film from Indian Cinema after a long time. Emmran Hashmi acted well and the plot really engrosses one in the film....


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ Well u can see my profile to check Im not a kid Krow !!!
> 
> May be ..I am older than you !


Hmm... I am 82 Krow years..  I said no offence mate. Was just kidding.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2009)

Gamer. I rated this movie a 5/10 on IMDB and thinking of revising it to 2/10. It was horrible. Good concept, lousy execution. My brain stopped working in the first half and hour trying to figure out WTF was going on. The end was equally suck worthy. I can't believe good actors like Gerard Butler and Michael C Hall are even picking up a movie this shoddy project.

Also saw 'I Love you Beth Cooper' this afternoon. One of those teen comedy and feel good movie. Pretty good I would say. So 7/10 from me for this movie. 

Next stop, Final Destination in HD.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2009)

HBOs documentary on 26/11


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

kanjar said:


> HBOs documentary on 26/11


Even NATGeo had done a documentary on the same. Couldn't watch it though.


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 30, 2009)

Heat..great movie 8.5/10...De niro and Pacino awesome...the end should've been the other way round.imo

going to watch "dr. strangelove or how i learned to stop worrying and love the bomb" in a few minutes


----------



## a_medico (Nov 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Gamer. I rated this movie a 5/10 on IMDB and thinking of revising it to 2/10. It was horrible. Good concept, lousy execution. My brain stopped working in the first half and hour trying to figure out WTF was going on. The end was equally suck worthy. I can't believe good actors like Gerard Butler and Michael C Hall are even picking up a movie this shoddy project.
> 
> Also saw 'I Love you Beth Cooper' this afternoon. One of those teen comedy and feel good movie. Pretty good I would say. So 7/10 from me for this movie.
> 
> Next stop, Final Destination in HD.



Even I was planning to watch it...didnt find it interesting after first 10mins...after reading your review, i think i will give it a miss.

My next will be Saw6 or Carriers. Not yet decided.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2009)

a_medico said:


> For *Gulaal *lovers I'd recommend _*Haasil*_(2003) on similar theme. Irfan Khan, Jimmy Shergill, direction, script - all are awesome. Its one of the lost gems. Might not have same charm today as it had way back in 2003. Still worth a watch.



Yea I have seen Haasil, its good but not in the leagues of what film makers like Anuraag Kashyup create. 



Krow said:


> Even NATGeo had done a documentary on the same. Couldn't watch it though.



Yea I saw it, it was really really horrifying to imagin the experience narrated by the survivors.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Yea I saw it, it was really really horrifying to imagin the experience narrated by the survivors.



Particularly the point where the butchers killed two persons at Nariman house under the instruction of the butchers controller. I was also horrified by their fetish of slitting throats (zibah). 

The incident also showed the lack of action on part of police and politicians (scums). Under-equipped with .303 and nothing has changed.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2009)

Final Destination - 7/10. Entertaining enough and the CGI deaths could have been done in a better manner.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 1, 2009)

*Saw VI* - Frankly, I have lost the touch of who's who in the Saw series after Saw II, which was crap for me. Been watching all Saws just for formality. _Saw I_ was exceptional but rest of them were more or less same. _Saw VI_ is little better than _2 to 5_. But frankly that wouldn't be my honest opinion as I have totally lost touch with the script.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2009)

^I watched it yesterday and didn't liked it, so didn't bothered to mention it here. I found it slightly confusing and just felt this sequel is just made to end the series.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

*The Tournament - 7/10*

nice movie with good action... dunno felt like d movie The Condemned ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Saw VI* - Frankly, I have lost the touch of who's who in the Saw series after Saw II, which was crap for me. Been watching all Saws just for formality. _Saw I_ was exceptional but rest of them were more or less same. _Saw VI_ is little better than _2 to 5_. But frankly that wouldn't be my honest opinion as I have totally lost touch with the script.


It's the exact same problem I had after I completed watching Saw V. I had to re-jog my memory by reading Wikipedia, only then I knew which character was connected where. I think they should finally put a rest to the series. The first one was the only one which had a radically original script and had that gripping factor. The rest only focussed more on gore and the traps. The storyline was stretching more than an elongated rubber band. I downloaded the entire series in HD and would probably watch it over again.


----------



## shri (Dec 1, 2009)

The Ugly Truth - Comedy
Kinda liked it. Mainly because of the witty one-liners by Gerald Butler. A good comedy for weekend leisure for sure.

Off Topic: Is ImDb ratings believable anymore?
Movies in the range 6-8 are more enjoyable than above 8 ones...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

shri said:


> Off Topic: Is ImDb ratings believable anymore?
> Movies in the range 6-8 are more enjoyable than above 8 ones...



Depends upon the kind of movie u like.

Above 8 raters are deep and thoughtful and on very serious topics at sometimes.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2009)

I found game cool, if it must watch post here bhai.
And final destination 4, i saw that in theater, WTF, its complete repeat, no new concept. its BS.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Gamer. I rated this movie a 5/10 on IMDB and thinking of revising it to 2/10. It was horrible. Good concept, lousy execution. My brain stopped working in the first half and hour trying to figure out WTF was going on. The end was equally suck worthy. I can't believe good actors like Gerard Butler and Michael C Hall are even picking up a movie this shoddy project.
> 
> Also saw 'I Love you Beth Cooper' this afternoon. One of those teen comedy and feel good movie. Pretty good I would say. So 7/10 from me for this movie.
> 
> Next stop, Final Destination in HD.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Particularly the point where the butchers killed two persons at Nariman house under the instruction of the butchers controller. I was also horrified by their fetish of slitting throats (zibah).
> 
> The incident also showed the lack of action on part of police and politicians (scums). Under-equipped with .303 and nothing has changed.



yep....plus when the mastermind people recorded conversation was narated, and they were saying "goli chalao jo sar key aar paar honi chahiye aur aapna mobile on rakho jisse hum saari aawaaz sun saken"......cheezzz sick people...my mood was off for the next couple of hours....


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's the exact same problem I had after I completed watching Saw V. I had to re-jog my memory by reading Wikipedia, only then I knew which character was connected where. I think they should finally put a rest to the series. The first one was the only one which had a radically original script and had that gripping factor. The rest only focussed more on gore and the traps. The storyline was stretching more than an elongated rubber band. I downloaded the entire series in HD and would probably watch it over again.



I for sure am a more than the average SAW series lover and hence loved all SAW 1 to 4, except 5 and still to see 6. I dont know why people say after one it was all same when there were lots of difference specially 3 and 4, the way there were connected, the incidents and episodes was exceptional, very innovative thinking if you ask me, I doubt people were actually able to understand the series of events presented and how were they connected and that is why probably loose the track and interest.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I found it slightly confusing and just felt this sequel is just made to end the series.


 
 *www.imdb.com/title/tt1477076/

 Theres Saw VII coming for you 



sam9s said:


> I doubt people were actually able to understand the series of events presented and how were they connected and that is why probably lost the track and interest.



I admit my IQ doesn't allow me to keep the track of all the events from 1 to 6. I will watch part 7 anyways.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 1, 2009)

where i can get this documentary.....!!! i neeed  tooo waatch iiitttt


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 1, 2009)

DR. strangelove................................................8/10 nice phunny philm.

i heard that, Ronin is a good movie..so i'm going to watch it tonight


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2009)

sam9s said:


> I for sure am a more than the average SAW series lover and hence loved all SAW 1 to 4, except 5 and still to see 6. I dont know why people say after one it was all same when there were lots of difference specially 3 and 4, the way there were connected, the incidents and episodes was exceptional, very innovative thinking if you ask me, I doubt people were actually able to understand the series of events presented and how were they connected and that is why probably lost the track and interest.


Don't get me wrong. I love the SAW series myself. After watching the first movie, I was intrigued. The concept was never adapted before and provided with such brilliant presentation. I can still remember almost every scene from that movie. This is just after one viewing. The rest which followed had good trap concepts, but they had so many characters involved in them which led to a mess. Keeping tab of each of their individual plots was _tad_ difficult. Tell you what, I'll go through them again and see if we have a difference in opinion or my views change.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> where i can get this documentary.....!!! i neeed  tooo waatch iiitttt



Which documentry........26/11 one?? Check Discovery or Nat Geo programm listing, should be repeated at some time.



a_medico said:


> I admit my IQ doesn't allow me to keep the track of all the events from 1 to 6. I will watch part 7 anyways.



Its not about IQ, its the level of interest in the Genre, that makes you concentrate, if you do you will catch all the links. Some people dont, may be because as I said its not per their interest or sometimes its just the mood that is not in that zone.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love the SAW series myself. After watching the first movie, I was intrigued. The concept was never adapted before and provided with such brilliant presentation. I can still remember almost every scene from that movie. This is just after one viewing. The rest which followed had good trap concepts, but they had so many characters involved in them which led to a mess. Keeping tab of each of their individual plots was _tad_ difficult. Tell you what, I'll go through them again and see if we have a difference in opinion or my views change.



You will I am pretty sure. Even I was only able to follow the first two easily and had to rewatch 3 and 4 to get things right, and when I did I was blown away by the innovative connectivity they had shown then I went to IMDB and had few serious engrossing discuessions, which made things even more clear and myself appreciating the movie more. SAW is the only movie after *Back to the future* where in I was compelled to get the next part immidiately and go for it.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 2, 2009)

*Dread* - New heights in gore. But great execution. Worth a watch but be warned of some messy fckd up stuff. Few scenes reminded me of _Saw I_ (_and thats not a spoiler at all_).


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2009)

sam9s said:


> You will I am pretty sure. Even I was only able to follow the first two easily and had to rewatch 3 and 4 to get things right, and when I did I was blown away by the innovative connectivity they had shown



Would u mind if I say, those are forced connectivity.

U show a character in part one. Nothing much has been told about him/her. Not much focus is on him/her. May be in one scene he/she ws shown filling a glass of water from a cooler at an incident spot or walking by another incident spot.

Now, when u sit down to make sequel, u really don't have a story, u have the fortune and fame infront of u, and u want to encash it again.

U do a research (good research though) to find any character which is not explored (exposed) in previous part.

U choose two-four such.
Do a more research whose appearance was close to incident spot in first installment and then u sit down to create a story around him/her.

SAW1: He's a psycho
SAW2: A bit on why he's doing such things
SAW3: same as above
SAW4: same as above + why he's psycho
SAW5: Now to stretch it, u put a flashback to him. Its done by every film. Watch any South movies. There every movie has to be of 3hrs. So, to stretch the length, always the hero or villain has a flashback. And, obviously u put a partner with him, he had partner previous also, but this time u r told he had another one. So, if he had two partners, why not three, why not it was someone else who was controlling him?

From now expect every kind of plot twists in it.



> SAW is the only movie after *Back to the future* where in I was compelled to get the next part immidiately and go for it.


Back to the future part one is good. 
But the second part is incomplete without third. 
For this movie, Part1 doesn't raise a question for a second part but part two sure asks a third installment.

If, u watched the trend of sequels closely, u would find a pattern.

Tremors part 1: One animal is left at the end of the movie. (result more sequels)
Jurassic park: Dino eggs left at the end of the movie (result, sequels)
Terminator: Never ends at the end (calls more sequels)

Then there comes those movies which became immensely famous due to some particular character.
Matrix (there had to be sequels, why would u leave such a popular brand)
Mission Impossible
Police Story
After "Shanghai Noon" there had to be "Shanghai Nights"
Bourne series

oh, I can go on in this topic.....


/offtopic, how did u guys watch SAW6 and PA? Is the DVD out?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 2, 2009)

Crash-7/10. A pathetic film on racism. Props for acting.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Crash-7/10. A pathetic film on racism. Props for acting.


Pathetic? How so?


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 2, 2009)

IMO its a nice movie.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 2, 2009)

The Host (korean) 4.25/5
gr8 film without being too pompous


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Pathetic? How so?


Is he talking about Crash - 1996 - David Cronenberg or LA Crash - 2003 - Idontcarewho. Guys, if you are into some freaky movies, then try Crash, the former one. Very unusual movie and not for everyone. If you have a squeamish stomach, then this is a no.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> Is he talking about Crash - 1996 - David Cronenberg or LA Crash - 2003 - Idontcarewho. Guys, if you are into some freaky movies, then try Crash, the former one. Very unusual movie and not for everyone. If you have a squeamish stomach, then this is a no.


I suppose he was talking about the latter one, which won an Oscar for the best motion picture.


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like it. The former movie is about this wacky group of people who get orgasms from hearing about/being in a car crash.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> Looks like it. The former movie is about this wacky group of people who get orgasms from hearing about/being in a car crash.


Never heard of it. 

Anyway, saw Moon and found it to be completely average. May be I missed some huge under lying plot, but not sure why it's getting such huge reviews as being "one of the best sci-fi movies". Folks who have rated it highly out here, could you tell me what exactly did you find so exciting about it? 

I don't tend to create and argument, but merely wish to check what is it that you liked to so dearly about it? 

My rating would be 6/10.


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

I liked the simplicity of it. The conflict between the two who struggle to come to terms with reality. Made a lot of sense to me. We all wonder who we are and where we came from. the setting made sense to me too. Every man is an island, isn't he? I saw it at 1am with all silence on my Home Theater. Made a world of sense to me.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> I liked the simplicity of it. The conflict between the two who struggle to come to terms with reality. Made a lot of sense to me. We all wonder who we are and where we came from. the setting made sense to me too.



+1..........


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2009)

Heat: Saw it and was completely blown away by superb acting by Pacino & De Niro. I love those movies which gives music some thought and that sound of real machine guns and weapons were awesome.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> I liked the simplicity of it. The conflict between the two who struggle to come to terms with reality. Made a lot of sense to me. We all wonder who we are and where we came from. the setting made sense to me too. Every man is an island, isn't he? I saw it at 1am with all silence on my Home Theater. Made a world of sense to me.



+1

My opinion which is posted few pages back :



> *Moon* - Interesting stuff. The movie is well ahead of its time. Slow but interesting. Music is by Clint Mansell, the man behind _The Fountain_ and _Requiem for the dream_. Music is good but not comparable to other two movies.
> 
> Similar but better recommendation - *Solaris* (2002 I think).



*Solaris* has George Clooney and I highly recommend it. Opinions could differ though as it too is slow paced but gripping.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 3, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Would u mind if I say, those are forced connectivity.
> 
> U show a character in part one. Nothing much has been told about him/her. Not much focus is on him/her. May be in one scene he/she ws shown filling a glass of water from a cooler at an incident spot or walking by another incident spot.
> 
> ...



I completely differe here, I dont think they were forcely connected, though openion would obviously differ if you ask me I'd say they found an innovative way to connect sequels instead of actually trying to find a linear way to create a sequel( which probably would have ruined the experience). But then thats my take.

Also I am surprised you say that nothing has been shown/discribed about characters in SAW series, every character and the reason Jigsaw chooses to terminate him/her has been expleined in all subsequent series, with an in evident ending.

The way you have discribed SAW series, anyone can discribe to completely ruine even a cult classic. 

Terminator 1 : Some robot comes from future to kill
Terminator 2 : Same robot comes again to save
Terminator 3 : same as above
Terminator 4 : None of the above

so now does that make Terminator series crap. Think before you actually put an example to prove your point (which you might actually have)



> Back to the future part one is good.
> But the second part is incomplete without third.
> For this movie, Part1 doesn't raise a question for a second part but part two sure asks a third installment.



I was merely Inferring to the level of interest that was generated to an extent that I could not wait to view the sequel for even one day.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 3, 2009)

*Antibodies*- After _Pandorum_, I am director _Christian Alvart's_ fan. Watched _Antibodies_, a German movie, which is based on serial killings. As expected, awesome direction though there is a tinge of few Hollywood movies. Interesting result though. This is being remade by the same director in Hollywood. To be released next year.

One comment on imdb says: Watch it before Hollywood ruins it!


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

*Seven Days Sunday* Caught it long ago at a film festival. A dark take on life. A must watch for many of us who are addicted to Chillum, etc. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Its a german film though. Chillum's reference to Germany reminded me of this.

EDIT : IMDB Link. *www.imdb.com/title/tt0484888/


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2009)

*Downhill 6/10*

This is an Hitchcock movie from his initial days.
Its a silent movie.

I guess in his early days he did pretty much family dramas.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2009)

*I love you man 7/10*

Ummmm......good movie.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 3, 2009)

american pie 7! the starting of all american pies are very good!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2009)

*Peeping Tom 8/10*

Marvelous movie.

It tops Red Dragon for me.

Recommended to thriller and psycho movie lovers .


----------



## shri (Dec 3, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> american pie 7! the starting of all american pies are very good!



This maybe a better pie than the last three.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 3, 2009)

shri said:


> This maybe a better pie than the last three.




NO it cant be....


----------



## Chirag (Dec 3, 2009)

7th pie was awful. Just caught up with crank serious. Crazy. Watch it!


----------



## fieldgunner (Dec 4, 2009)

*Funny People*-*4/10*

A serious film about stand-up comedians. Some of the funny parts were really funny, but not enough to redeem the film. Too long and dragging, imho. You can give it a miss.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2009)

Paranormal Activity - 7/10. Provided goosebumps at some points. It's best to watch it without any disturbance and with proper ambience. Since it's recorded with a handy cam the sound isn't as good as your normal dose of movies, so you'll probably need total silence around.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Dec 4, 2009)

^^The last 4 days were good. Before that it was a bit slow and boring. 

Amores Perros (2000) - 8/10 - Mexican movie. Awesome direction. Its like a jigsaw puzzle. Movie is about dog fighting and a lot more. Must watch guys.

The Night of the Hunter (1955) - 4/10. This movie is rated at 98% on rottentomatoes and 8.1 on imdb, but i felt its too over hyped! Although there's a thrill in some scenes. Did not like that much that it should be 98%.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 4, 2009)

Law Abiding Citizen - 7/10


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Pura Handa Kaluwara (Death On A Full Moon Day) [1997]

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0188164/

A good film about the plight of a family whose only breadwinner has been killed in the war against LTTE. As it is evident, it's a Sri Lankan film. Uses little to no music, but I feel that this style is unique. Some glimpses of excellent cinematography (if you choose to ignore the production quality due to low budget) and most praise reserved for the lead actor Joe Abeywickrama. As an old ailing sightless father of the person killed in the war, Joe delivers a powerful performance, almost driving the entire film by the gentle force of his portrayal of aged Wannihamy. I like such films, but I am sure, not everyone would. This is very hard to find, I have an original DVD of it which a friend bought from Sri Lanka. If you guys ever get a chance to watch it, please give it a shot. Don't expect anything from it as it is one of those movies whose power is in its subtlety.


----------



## fieldgunner (Dec 5, 2009)

Watched *Terminator:Salvation*- Don't get why it was trashed so much... I enjoyed it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pandorum* - Nice sci-fi. Must watch.

*2012* - Stupid movie is stupid. 



hell_storm2006 said:


> Amores Perros (2000) - 8/10 - Mexican movie. Awesome direction. Its like a jigsaw puzzle. Movie is about dog fighting and a lot more. Must watch guys.



Awesome movie. REEEECHEEEE...little annoying thing.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 5, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Amores Perros (2000) - 8/10 - Mexican movie. Awesome direction. Its like a jigsaw puzzle. Movie is about dog fighting and a lot more. Must watch guys.



Seems like the Mexican version of 21 grams. Even the director is the same.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 5, 2009)

*American Pie The Book of Love - 5/10*

same old sexual comedy...nothing new ....no new hillarious scenes except 1 or 2


----------



## eggman (Dec 5, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> Watched *Terminator:Salvation*- Don't get why it was trashed so much... I enjoyed it.



Cause it's a disgrace to the series!! It's an enjoyable popcorn film!!! But not worthy of being in the Terminator Series!


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

I so hate that tweet button which is popping up every first post now.


----------



## fieldgunner (Dec 6, 2009)

eggman said:


> Cause it's a disgrace to the series!! It's an enjoyable popcorn film!!! But not worthy of being in the Terminator Series!



Strong views...strongly expressed, too...however...

1. *All* 'Terminator' films are 'popcorn' films, if by that you mean, films which are to be enjoyed for their form rather than their content, or films which have little intellectual/emotional content, but lots of eye-candy to be enjoyed...

2. The absence of Schwarzenegger- may be a factor for hardcore fans. Bale and Worthington do not have a combined screen presence equaling Arnold, but we all remember the tongue in cheek comments that followed all Terminator movies before saying Arnold was the best choice to play a robot, 'cause he couldn't act anyway...

3. Action/Special FX/Pyrotechnics- Good enough for me. Not groundbreaking like T2, of course, but still decent. Definitely not cliched/boring/obvious.

4. Plot/Script - at par with the other movies, insofar as it is just a device to showcase the action...

So, I'll still recommend it, without getting too emotional about it.

A couple of trends I've noticed on this thread, *even in myself*, so no one should take this personally...

Sometimes we tend to overanalyse a movie like professional critics...it's okay if thats your thing but I feel a critic never truly enjoys a movie...even a good one, because he is subconsciously _looking_ for faults...

Secondly, we often recommend obscure/foreign/old films, for no reason other than it seems to be an intellectually superior thing to do...and become movie snobs in the process. I'm not saying that all such films recommended here were bad...just that often they were not for me, and i found myself wondering _why_ it was even recommended, except for the fact that it was exotic...

I apologise if this offends anyone. Guys, I think as audience members, we should have the capacity to judge films irrespective of imdb/rottentomatoes ratings. If I wanted a critics opinion on which films to watch, I'd visit only those sites. I visit this thread to get audience reactions, not critical analysis.

Anyway...no offence meant to anyone.

Cheers.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Haha.. Nicely put. I stopped visiting imdb for ratings like six months ago. Never went Rotten Tomatoes in the first place. Till date, I have only recommended the movies which I liked. I don't expect everyone to like them, but I usually mention that in my posts.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 6, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> Sometimes we tend to overanalyse a movie like professional critics...it's okay if thats your thing but I feel a critic never truly enjoys a movie...even a good one, because he is subconsciously _looking_ for faults...



IMO, critics or no critics, a movie should be something which should have the power to blow u away.

And, critics are not born, they became. After watching enough movies, u start finding resemblance b/w two movies. U start recognizing cliches, plot holes.
It happens when u start taking cinema very seriously. There are two type of movie viewers, one is to who a movie is just a movie (a barely timepass), but to the other a movie is something else, a learning experience, a source of knowledge etc.
This second type tends to critique cinemas.
Its not they are always finding loopholes but its just that they have seen enough that the loopholes which are overlooked by others are visible to them.



> Secondly, we often recommend obscure/foreign/old films, for no reason other than it seems to be an intellectually superior thing to do...and become movie snobs in the process. I'm not saying that all such films recommended here were bad...just that often they were not for me, and i found myself wondering _why_ it was even recommended, except for the fact that it was exotic...



C, this is totally wrong to say why a movie is recommended though u didn't like it.
He who posted it good, sure found something that he liked very much. 



> I apologise if this offends anyone. Guys, I think as audience members, we should have the capacity to judge films irrespective of imdb/rottentomatoes ratings. If I wanted a critics opinion on which films to watch, I'd visit only those sites. I visit this thread to get audience reactions, not critical analysis.
> 
> Anyway...no offence meant to anyone.
> 
> Cheers.


U need not to apologize, u surely made some good points.

And about ratings, I support ur view.
I always say, watch unbiased and make ur own opinion.
Then say what u liked and what not.

About critical analysis...hmmm......


----------



## a_medico (Dec 6, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> If I wanted a critics opinion on which films to watch, I'd visit only those sites. I visit this thread to get audience reactions, not critical analysis.



Personally, I prefer critical analysis of few members on this thread over that on the professional sites. It is in simple language and easy to comprehend as compared to those sites. And its logical, to the point, without much using the ornamental language!


----------



## eggman (Dec 6, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> Strong views...strongly expressed, too...however...
> 
> 1. *All* 'Terminator' films are 'popcorn' films, if by that you mean, films which are to be enjoyed for their form rather than their content, or films which have little intellectual/emotional content, but lots of eye-candy to be enjoyed...


 While I agree  that both T1 and T2 can be considered as popcorn films , but they were groundbreaking when they released , highly influential even today and it was a something 
 the audience haven't seen before! T:S is just another decent action flick.That's it! Nothing more ,nothing less! While I enjoyed it ,I won't watch it more than once! And I doubt if anyone else will! When it comes to T1 and specially T2 its total case all together!


fieldgunner said:


> 3. Action/Special FX/Pyrotechnics- Good enough for me. Not groundbreaking like T2, of course, but still decent. Definitely not cliched/boring/obvious.


 It reminded me of Transformer so much! 


fieldgunner said:


> 4. Plot/Script - at par with the other movies, insofar as it is just a device to showcase the action...


By other movies you mean T1 and T2????? o.0 ...you think it's story is as good as T2!!



fieldgunner said:


> Sometimes we tend to overanalyse a movie like professional critics...it's okay if thats your thing but I feel a critic never truly enjoys a movie...even a good one, because he is subconsciously _looking_ for faults...


Not true! While it's true that some of us analyze film more than _average_ film goers , but then again because we don't watch films just for passing time!  


fieldgunner said:


> Secondly, we often recommend obscure/foreign/old films, for no reason other than it seems to be an intellectually superior thing to do...and become movie snobs in the process. I'm not saying that all such films recommended here were bad...just that often they were not for me, and i found myself wondering _why_ it was even recommended, except for the fact that it was exotic...


 About old films, Since they didn't have any fancy CGI or effects back then , the script had much better treatment back then! I mean films like 12 ANGRY MEN or SUNSET BLVD. or CITY LIGHTS and many others are timeless! Their story is so good that it can never get old! 
Of course we have films with great script even in current generation,Case in point Eternal Sunshine Of A Spotless Mind, but you don't see them often!
About foreign films, well it's still a movie isn't it?  Doesn't matter which country it is from as long as its good! 

And I know what you're saying! I mean I've seen movie snobs saying_ KING KONG 33' s stop motion effect is better than KING KONG 05's CGI effect!_ . 


fieldgunner said:


> I apologise if this offends anyone. Guys, I think as audience members, we should have the capacity to judge films irrespective of imdb/rottentomatoes ratings. If I wanted a critics opinion on which films to watch, I'd visit only those sites. I visit this thread to get audience reactions, not critical analysis.
> 
> Anyway...no offence meant to anyone.
> 
> Cheers.


Lol. You shared your thoughts! Whats there to apologize ! 

About IMDB/RT , while they're not perfect in anyway but I found a great lot of films because of them! I mean I would've never seen lost gems like _Barry Lyndon_, if not for IMDB!


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Seems like the Mexican version of 21 grams. Even the director is the same.



Must watch. Its a class on its own. I really liked the selection of music and the color scheme. Of course you have to tolerate the REEECHEEE part


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 7, 2009)

Carriers - 7/10. Well acted thriller movie, but could have been provided with better explanation of how the infection actually started out. The movie has a good chance of receiving a prequel.


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

eggman said:


> Cause it's a disgrace to the series!! It's an enjoyable popcorn film!!! But not worthy of being in the Terminator Series!



They should have stopped after T2 was completed. Both T3 and T4 were useless. The 3rd one had a woman as a terminator, and 4th one had..do not know, what they were trying to do....even John Conners is made to look like a looser. Hell, the kid from T2 could have whipped Bale in T4...! 

Only saving grace was Sam Worthington. What really cheezed me off, was the end scene "take Sam's heart" to keep John Alive. Groaaaaaaan. Even hindi movies do not show that. In a post apocolyptic world, heart transplants are possible. Double groaan.



fieldgunner said:


> Strong views...strongly expressed, too...however...
> 
> *All* 'Terminator' films are 'popcorn' films, if by that you mean, films which are to be enjoyed for their form rather than their content, or films which have little intellectual/emotional content, but lots of eye-candy to be enjoyed...



Not contesting this point, but putting my views forward -- being a movie buff.

Yes, all 4 'are' popcorn films. 1 and 2 were made with the same frame of mind. Quick-money spinners (like most big action movies). But both of these movies evolved too cult status. Now how does that happen. A certain 'click' happens with the audience, and the movie become popular/famous for reasons it was not made for. 

T3,T4 tried to capitalize on this factor, but failed miserably.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

I prefer Aliens by Cameron to T1 or T2. Although nothing beats Asta La Vista baby!


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

The first two Alien movies are classics. Love them.


----------



## R2K (Dec 7, 2009)

disturbia
its really a must watch for all ppl who are into suspense thrillers genre


----------



## Nithu (Dec 7, 2009)

*Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs - 7/10*


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

^That film got poor ratings. Do you rate it for the story or the animation? Asking this only because you are into animation yourself.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2009)

*UP*: A very selfless romantic movie keeping the fun part intact.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 8, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^That film got poor ratings. Do you rate it for the story or the animation? Asking this only because you are into animation yourself.



only for animation buddy... not the story... its not good as *UP*.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 8, 2009)

R2K said:


> disturbia
> its really a must watch for all ppl who are into suspense thrillers genre




I've loved you so long (French) 4.5/5 the female lead just destroys any competition in the best actress award category for 08.a shame that the oscars suck as much as the grammys.a definite must watch for the acting and great debut direction.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> *I've loved you so long (French)* 4.5/5 the female lead just destroys any competition in the best actress award category for 08.a shame that the oscars suck as much as the grammys.a definite must watch for the acting and great debut direction.



Genre of the movie?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 8, 2009)

*Lord Of War*...... one of the better performances of Nic cage, as an arms dealer, the film is based on actual events and very very realistically portrays what goes behind this arms dealing business, politically, financially and emotionally as well as far as Nic is concerned. Very nicely crafted movie...... 6.8/10


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 8, 2009)

@rhitwick *www.imdb.com/title/tt1068649/

dunno why but unless its horror i dont mind which genre my movie is.quite ironic because i dont dig music without knowing the genre at first


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2009)

Now that I'm back to my usual movie watching spree, would just like to provide update on the last 3 movies I saw. I'll ditch the traditional rating method, like I used to do before and just post my views on 'em.

American Virgin (2009). My brother had got this movie for some reason, assuming it would be a usual Rob Schneider fun fair; it wasn't. Not that I expected a great deal from this movie, but it was downright awful. So not recommended. 

The Soloist (2009). The movie is really slow and tested my patience. A story about friendship and supporting a schizophreniac with his love for music was the theme for this movie. Good, but not great. 

500 Days of Summer (2009). The narrator in the beginning specifically says "This is a story of boy meets girl. But you should know up front; this is not a love story." Now how the f*ck can two elements like "Boy" and "Girl" co-exist in movies and NOT be a love story? 

Anyway, yes this is about love and all the mushy things that go along with it. I enjoyed it. It did have thay typical boy-meets-girl-gets-crush-falls-in-love start, but it's displayed in a weird flashback sequences. It's not linear and shows 500 days spent with Summer (not the season, the female love interest) in random counts. What "almost" killed the film was it's ending, only to realise what the narrator's message was towards the end. It's a good afternoon flick. 

I just got 'Chasing Amy' after watching a small portion of it yesterday on Sony Pix. I loved the first half an hour. Let's hope the movie sustains. Heading off now, will report back.


----------



## anil_tech (Dec 9, 2009)

My movies
The Hangover (a comedy)
10 Things i hate about you (comedy)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pandorum* - Better than I expected, so thanks Chillum for recommending it.

*Chasing Amy* - Dam it, I was _*this*_ close to rating this movie a full 10/10, if it wasn't for that stupid scene with Jay and silent Bob AND the retarded ending. I really like the movie and was afraid of the above things, which happened eventually. I really hate it when they kill a movie like this with so much potential. I would still recommend this movie for at least one watch.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 10, 2009)

+1 for Inglourious Basterds.A good watch definately.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 10, 2009)

Paa - 7/10 for superb acting by BigB....


----------



## eggman (Dec 11, 2009)

Watched *THE SIMPSON MOVIE *again! Gotta love this, one of the funniest movie ever!!! Nonstop LOLing!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2009)

Kaminey...................


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2009)

*Rocket Singh:Salesman of the year 8/10*

One of the best movies of this year.

Well, watched it last night but couldn't get a chance to write about it. I had my eyes on it since its news came in papers that a movie of such a name is going to be released. I made a it in my mind it being a must watch and yesterday I got a chance to watch it.

Its about a new guy in salesman-world, how he handles all those un-realistic goals set by his boss, clients and tackles his ideologies.

Now the movie has very dynamic characters with most witty and cut-throat dialogs ever seen or heard.

Don't go to watch this movie thinking of watching Ranabir giving a very powerful performance. IMO each and every character has given same brilliant performance as anyone. 
I liked the character of PC assembler (D Santosh, he has the most witty and realistic dialogs in this movie) and the the operator (anyone who had to interact with a female telephone operator in a day, would find a bit her resembling to his office) and obviously the Boss (Nitin; cruel, opportunist etc.). Its not even the characters, its the script which is the hero or strong point of this movie. Go for the movie only not for any particular person.

Another thing I like is the choice of girl as GF for Ranabir. She is not very beautiful or so-called actress material. She is just another girl-next-door character that u interact everyday but ignore. Yes that is the kind of gal who can be GF of the character Ranbir is playing in this movie. Hats off to whoever did the casting. Not a single character is out-of-place.

If I analyze the movie:-
Acting: Brilliant
Screenplay: Asset of the movie
Directing: Brilliant
Cinematography: Very good, just watch out for the initial scenes when the title rolls and the background chosen for it. Simple but portrays enough.
Editing: One and only weak point of this movie. Could have been much shorter than its current length. A few stretched scenes just spoils its sleek approach.

Recommended to anyone who has even for once related to corporate world.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 12, 2009)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail   3.5/5  although the humor in this film might've been endlessly copied till now.as a whole its a great watch


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2009)

Mimic 1,2 and The Cake Eaters


----------



## Rahim (Dec 13, 2009)

*The Uninvited:* 
Saw it on the reco of Cyber_Rock and it is nothing but a hollywood remake of The Tale of Two Sisters with changing the script ans screenplay to make it a skin-show ala Hollywood.
Decent movie but I feel like kicking the person whom I listened to :angry:


----------



## spironox (Dec 13, 2009)

P.S I love you 

A good movie but a bit different from the novel but sure to keep u glued to the chair especially when u/your friend have lost some one near and dear early in their life .. 

avatar is in my hit list thanks to my traveling i completely lost track on 2012


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

Twilight Saga : New Moon - Pop Trash. Perfect example of how to ruin a good fantasy based story to make it sell. For those looking for popcorn munching exercise, this is a good film, for those of us who want something more from it, there are some elements too, but I'd recommend reading the books rather than watching the movies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2009)

Black Christmas. Enjoyed this movie. A good slasher flick with hot chicks and good death scenes. Yeah I'm a sucker for these movies.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Dec 13, 2009)

It may be somewhat late.. but i watched *"Gulaal"* for the 1st time
what a fukking brilliant movie.. all characters blew me away esp Rana Sa, Duki Bana and not to mention Madhuri.. The folk songs by the elder Bana were so appropirate for the scenes and add a heavy dose of sattire.A standing salute to Anurag Kashayp for such a mind blowing movie.


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

GigaHeartz said:


> It may be somewhat late.. but i watched *"Gulaal"* for the 1st time
> what a fukking brilliant movie.. all characters blew me away esp Rana Sa, Duki Bana and not to mention Madhuri.. The folk songs by the elder Bana were so appropirate for the scenes and add a heavy dose of sattire.A standing salute to Anurag Kashayp for such a mind blowing movie.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84916&page=245

Read from post # 7340 onwards. We are all Gulaal fanboys here.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 14, 2009)

Avatar coming in 3d to Cochin 
And that too on Dec 18.Usually hollywood movies come here a week or 2 late.

I cant really express my happiness.I really didn't expect it to be shown here in 3d.
Cameroon,Fox Star and Sridhar Cinemas FTW!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2009)

Sunshine...........


----------



## a_medico (Dec 14, 2009)

^^^ ??

Had been to Delhi. Very chilly out there! Watched following movies in train 

*The Box* - Okish. Passable.

*Law Abiding Citizen* - Watched it for _Gerad Butler_. Was little like *The Wednesday* but much exaggerated. Bollywood's was better   ... Can be watched as a popcorn movie once.

*Inglorious Basterds* - I am not a big Tarantino fan. I didn't expect anything great from this one but it turned out to be very good. It has typical QT written all over it. Long shots, closeups, chapters, etc. _Mélanie Laurent_ was cute. _Christoph Waltz_ as Col. Landa was totally awesome! Very impressed by his acting. Probably the best thing of the movie. Watch it only if you can tolerate subtitles as majority of the the movie is in German and French. Else it could become boring!


*@ Ethan_Hunt* - I am glad atlast someone watched *Chasing Amy* on this forum! Very few on this forum have watched it . Its one of my personal favorites.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 15, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Rocket Singh:Salesman of the year 8/10*
> 
> One of the best movies of this year.
> 
> ...



Could'nt have agreed more with you. I was not expecting much, but this turned out to me a Complete GEM. I liked Rocket Singh even more than Paa. Ranbeer Kapoor is completely believable as the character he portrays, infact as you said every single character is made to act exactly the way he/she is portrayd. Every detail is taken care of while showcasing a staff working for an everyday sales company.8/10 for me as well, no wonder its directed by Shimit Amin the same director who gave us Chak De India and Aab tak chappan (one of my top 10 bollywood movies).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *@ Ethan_Hunt* - I am glad atlast someone watched *Chasing Amy* on this forum! Very few on this forum have watched it . Its one of my personal favorites.


Even you loved it? Awesome! It was a beautiful movie. I was amazed by Joey Lauren Adams performance. She had so much energy in her role that it over shadowed the remaining people. Banky's character was hilarious. I still repeat the scene where Hooper-T explains about his comic book at comic-con. This line just cracks me up:

Hooper: "You got cracker farm boy Luke Skywalker, Nazi poster boy, blonde hair, blue eyes. And then you got Darth Vader, the blackest brother in the galaxy, Nubian god!"

Banky: "What's a Nubian?"

Hooper: "Shut the f*ck up!"

OMG! That scene was downright hilarious. This was Kevin Smith's finest movies. Like I said, the only 2 things which kept me from giving it a full 10/10 rating was when Jay and Silent Bob step in and the finale which was totally whacked. Else it's a must watch for everyone.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 15, 2009)

*Wake Up Sid - 8/10*

inspirational story...


----------



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Even you loved it? Awesome! It was a beautiful movie. I was amazed by Joey Lauren Adams performance. She had so much energy in her role that it over shadowed the remaining people.



Yes. Her performance was mesmerizing. But strangely she never featured in the mainstream movies after _Chasing Amy_. Watched this movie almost 4 years back and is my big fav since then. Its a very offbeat movie on complicated relationship. Found this rare gem when I decided to watch all Kevin Smith movies after _Clerks_.

I still recall Kevin Smith's line "_And all I had to show for it was some foolish pride which then gave way to regret._" Loved it back then


----------



## sam9s (Dec 16, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Even you loved it? Awesome! It was a beautiful movie. I was amazed by Joey Lauren Adams performance. She had so much energy in her role that it over shadowed the remaining people. Banky's character was hilarious. .



Whats the genre, is it an out an out comedy, Like Hangover (it was awsome BTW)


----------



## a_medico (Dec 16, 2009)

^^ I'd say movie on complicated relationships. Quite unlike typical Kevin Smith movies. Little comedy but overall serious and intense.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 16, 2009)

sam9s said:


> Whats the genre, is it an out an out comedy, Like Hangover (it was awsome BTW)


I wouldn't say it's an out and out comedy, but more of romance and friendship. The comedy part is in the first 45 minutes, after that it takes a romantic shaping and the rest follows. It's very engaging in the first hour and has some extremely awesome characters. Ben Affleck, Joey Adams and Jason Lee have pulled off marvellous performances.


----------



## johnvaz87 (Dec 16, 2009)

Must watch moviee... Purani kabar

*i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/hearttackertfi/purani_kabar.jpg
*i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/hearttackertfi/PK.jpg

LOL..


----------



## a_medico (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^^ 

Rajeev Raj and Mohini's acting is superb. So is the ghost. Incidentally, I recall, a ghost in some movie wore _Power_ sport shoes. I think it was Darwaza. Not sure.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 16, 2009)

This Interactive Trailer thing of Avatar is awesome.
Adobe AIR FTW!!

*www.avatarmovie.com/air/


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeh chutiya kya kar raha hai purani kabr mein 

Watched *Bruno* - Ok movie. Praticularly, the ways of getting popular.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 16, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Yeh chutiya kya kar raha hai purani kabr mein



Is it Chutiya or Eebu Hatela? 

_Mera naam hai Eebu Hatela
Maa meri chudail ki beti
Baap mera shaitan ka chela
Khayega kela?_

- _Ibu Hatela_ (In *Gunda*)

P.S. - Chutiya was Shakti Kapoor. And Bulla was Mukesh Rishi  

All time fav movie!!! Deja Vu....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 17, 2009)

Persepolis (french) 4.5/5 a very well made film about the growing up of a girl in tehran amongst war and a male dominated society


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2009)

*Inglorious Basterds *- There is something special about it.

@a_medico 
I got mixed up


----------



## a_medico (Dec 18, 2009)

kanjar said:


> *Inglorious Basterds *- There is something special about it.



Col. Landa is strong candidate for Best supporting actor for Oscar. Surprisingly, the other actress from same movie is preferred over Shoshanna for a nominee in acting category! Strange.

Loved the track _Un Amico_ when *Probable spoiler* :

Shoshanna is shot! Listening to it.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 18, 2009)

Booked AVATAR 3D for SUN TGIP:NOIDA. Too bad it hasnt released even in IMAX in Delhi NCR. I simply dont know why????, I read.... to have the actual impact of the movie, the technology to look for is either RealD or Dolby3D or atleast IMAX. And here in India we have to watch in normal 3D, not to mention most of the people would still end up watching in 2D. 

I am a bit skeptical if the movie would hold purely on the base of its effects than its substance. IMAX is the only latest technology India has. For that matter the movie if does not add up to its character development would fail, not commercially but definitely with serious movie goers. Commercial success is more or less inevitable bearing the hype it has created….. same as 2012, which was a crap as far as the substance goes but was a hit just because of the hype which attracted even those who would not usually go to a theaters to watch a Hollywood flick......

Comments........


----------



## eggman (Dec 18, 2009)

^^Hey !! What's Normal 3D?
Even I've read in IMDB that RealD or Dolby3D are the best for Avatar!As far as I know all the latest 3D tech are either one of it! The argument is which one is the best, and which one has the least ghosting effect! I may be wrong, but never heard about a NORMAL 3d!!

As far as the story, as SOuth Park has said already, It's Dances With Wolves with Smurfs in it!


----------



## a_medico (Dec 18, 2009)

A friend of mine today watched _Avatar_ in Imax Dome in Mumbai and was totally blown away by the experience.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 18, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Hey !! What's Normal 3D?
> Even I've read in IMDB that RealD or Dolby3D are the best for Avatar!As far as I know all the latest 3D tech are either one of it! The argument is which one is the best, and which one has the least ghosting effect! I may be wrong, but never heard about a NORMAL 3d!!
> 
> As far as the story, as SOuth Park has said already, It's Dances With Wolves with Smurfs in it!



Normal 3D is the older film based stereoscopic 3D projection technology. Yes all the latest Movies might be either Read 3D or Dolby 3D, but you have to have the projector as well to utilize them and India does not have either of these. I was discuessing on some other fourm and people confirmed Bombay/Banglore has Xpan3D which is another tech not as good as Real3D or Dolby but still compariable. Bombay wadala has IMAX which is the least we should have to enjoy AVATAR. Even NCR has IMAX in Pasafic Mall Ghz but I dont know why they did not release Avatar on it.

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




a_medico said:


> A friend of mine today watched _Avatar_ in Imax Dome in Mumbai and was totally blown away by the experience.



Yep as I said that is the least we should go for in order to enjoy AVATAR.


----------



## veddotcom (Dec 19, 2009)

a_medico said:


> A friend of mine today watched _Avatar_ in Imax Dome in Mumbai and was totally blown away by the experience.



Dosto its an Outstanding Movie, Very Good Combination of Emotion, Adventure, Action, Thriller.. If you loved the Trailer of AVATAR then i m Dam sure you will love the movie 10 times more.. Recommended to ALL, Go Go Go and Watch As soon As Possible....

And Please Watch it in 3D, I couldn't get Chance to get that, Not Available in my City.I m sure you will enjoy more coz visual scenes were looking very good in 2D.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2009)

*Avatar 8/10* (2 extra for visuals only)

Well, what I'm going to write may not please some (maximum) but remember its MY opinion only.

Everyone was waiting for this one, it was the next big thing in cinema milestone and it has landed.
I got the chance to watch it in 3D (Cinemax @250/-   )tonight.

Seriously, mind-blowing and awesome visuals, lots of color and play of light. A very serious care has been taken for details. Imagining a whole world and then defining its details and how should it react to environment is not a small task.
Avatar gets a full 10/10 for this.
But, yes but...its story, what I anticipated came true. Yes guys here who watches lots of movies (The Last Samurai specially) and play a bit games (Turok may be   ) already knows what this story is.
And those who are just smart and guessed something about the story watching the trailers...well u guys are correct too. Its story is exactly what u thought. 
Old story with some meaningless (weak logic I would like to say) twists are put into it. 
I'm not mentioning anything here, as it would spoil ur fun, let enough people watch it, then we can start an argument over falsifying my claims.
Seriously I'm not satisfied with the story and not too impressed with 3D. I didn't get the feel of it. IMO its not a right movie to watch in 3D but ya, HD obviously only for visuals. U don't go to 3D for awesome flowers or glowing octopus like weird things, u go for action which has the power to put u directly in the middle of it, makes u feel the heat. Well there are only one/two such scenes...

To sum it up,
Visuals=10/10
Screenplay= 5/10 (don't expect anything new, lots of loopholes and logic-less story twists/progress)
Directing= 7.5/10
Cinematography=10/10

Why should u see it,
1>visuals
2>visuals
3>visuals
4>visuals
5>visuals
6>N/A
7>N/A
8>N/A
9>Acting
10>Story


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 19, 2009)

imo avatar is goin to seriously dent the bollywood box-office except maybe 3 idiots.all of my idiotic friends have planned to go.i'm kinda unsure about it since i've seen classics by not paying a penny( where i'd have loved to) and to go watch a CG movie just doesnt seem ethically right to me.ntl my friends will drag me to watch it  ahh what the hell, it isnt atleast pathetic as 2012


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 19, 2009)

crap I could not watched in 3D as not available in my city.. but watched first day first show in inox...

visuals are great. (backgrounds and characters are amazing)


For Vfx:- 10/10

but for story :-6/10

their is not much story fot 160 minutes long movie. but still worth a watch..

well I posted this yesterday afternoon in some other avatar thread.. so hee it is


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 19, 2009)

Just came back from the show and I'm just searching for my JAW, which seems to be lost since it dropped at the beginning of the show. 

The movie was out of this world. I am out of words to actually express it. Before I begin, a big word of caution to people who are yet to watch this movie, watch this movie in 3D OR don't watch it at all. Seriously, it would take away the whole experience of this movie. 

Now coming to the movie itself, James Cameron is a genius; a visionary. A person who has a larger than life imagination and knows how to project it. This movie is not just a movie, it's a dawn of a new worlds experience. If you ever wanted to look up close to world other than our own, then this is the movie you need to watch (again IN 3D only). 

The storyline wasn't something very different, but was passable. What makes this movie worth watching is the level of detail, it has involved, in creating a fictional planet like Pandora. It's amazing how things you have always seen in dreams can come into reality. The artwork, the cinematography, creatures, make-up detail etc. define the very word 'perfection'. 

The visuals certainly deserve an Oscar this year and if possible, the movie as well. It was technically outstanding. I loved the soundtrack as well. It gelled properly with the desired scenes. 

Frankly, I went with less expectations, but came out dumbstruck. Cameron really deserves all the praise he gets. He really has achieved the pinnacle of movie making. I really hope that he keeps making such ground-breaking movies. It sets the benchmark really high each time for every movie industry.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 19, 2009)

Many are comparing it with India's first 3D movie 'Chhota Chetan', but 'Avatar' is notches high in technology. - Indiatimes


*WTF!!!*


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2009)

^^Its the desi dork media (DDM)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 19, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Many are comparing it with India's first 3D movie 'Chhota Chetan', but 'Avatar' is notches high in technology. - Indiatimes
> 
> 
> *WTF!!!*


I had seen Chota Chetan (cousin dragged me to it) and it was bull crap. So that name shouldn't feature anywhere near AVATAR, leave alone any comparison.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2009)

Am I the only person around who actually liked 2012? I didn't go expecting a technical movie where they show plausible reasons for worldwide cataclysm, so I wasn't at all unhappy at the family-hero storyline. It wasn't great, but it wasn't horrible either. It was pretty well down, IMO, it is getting much more flak than it deserves. Nothing particularly memorable, but definately not a disappointment either. 
Have to catch Avatar, will do so in the week.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2009)

^I'm at ye'r side. I'll give 2012 8.6/10. But, they made India fail . These critics talk so much 'bout stories of movies. What're they actually? I mean, for normal people, 2012's and AVATAR's stories are superb. For movie buffs, they expect too much from a movie. James Cameron and Roland Emmerich are humans, right?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 20, 2009)

^the purpose of a movie is to make a movie and its scenes seem real.2012 is full of BS where u have to compromise that certain things were shown like that only because "its a movie".loopholes and lack of originality in any movie is the worst thing that a true movie buff would come across

i have not seen avatar but the world created and shown in it is quite believable with almost every scene being made with common sense(this i say trusting my friend's judgment )


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2009)

^^Its just that he needs to see more movies. 

Watched *Jab We Met*. Decent movie.

Offtopic: how is that flaming lips album ? I was about to get it.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Avatar 8/10* (2 extra for visuals only)
> 
> Well, what I'm going to write may not please some (maximum) but remember its MY opinion only.
> 
> ...



I am in complete agreement here again with rhitwick (dont know why it differs on SAW series anyway...)as against to *allaywin*..........., India particularly north has a far way go as far as 3D is concerned. JC made this movie specifically for 3D that can be viewed on a Real 3D or Dolby 3D or least XpanD and it should be seen in a theater that has that technology, unfortunately for me 3D ruined every experience for an otherwise decent movie. No clarity, on color richness, no brightness, ... nothing.... just plain simple sense of depth nothing else (very much like Superman returns which again was poor on 3D for me). Visuals and colors are so spectacular that I would have enjoyed this far more in pure HD rather than lame 3D. The detailed level with which the Alien World has been created is impeccable. Character development is good (nothing spectacular), Story is typical and far too predictable, but the last battle action sequences takes your breath away.......I'd wait for the BR to rewatch it to fully enjoy it.

To conclude I'd say for me District 9 still was the best movie of 2009


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2009)

a small query from me. 
I was watching Jaane tu ya Jaane na today in some channel, and it has a background score which I bet was taken from some english album/movie. I just can remember from which artist it was!! can anyone point out the original?


----------



## Shekhar Sahu (Dec 20, 2009)

Hindi : Swami
Hollywood :
October sky (a true story)
Bridge to Terabethia
Ratatouille


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 21, 2009)

Charan said:


> a small query from me.
> I was watching Jaane tu ya Jaane na today in some channel, and it has a background score which I bet was taken from some english album/movie. I just can remember from which artist it was!! can anyone point out the original?


Death Race, I believe.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2009)

*District 9* - Brilliant !


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2009)

sam9s said:


> To conclude I'd say for me District 9 still was the best movie of 2009


Same here dude, same here...those who say expecting a strong story from a movie is expecting too much should see D9...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Death Race, I believe.


Thanks... I ended up watching Death Race just now


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2009)

Watched avatar. I think right from the opening scene till that AVATAR title rolled the experience was mind blowing. I don't care what is the story, visuals, actors, blah..blah... 
If something in the movie makes me feel good and gives lot of fun to me, That is a great movie for me. Even though it has no great story.

With that said, for a movie who's technical bars are this big.. The good story would have raised my fun factor drastically.

Director Succeeded in showing his dreams to the audience. Kudos James Cameron.

Verdict is.. I am not at all disappointed.I only wish that story could have been better. 

But watching avatar was no way near to the experience of watching District 9. Heck.. Even after a week of watching D9 that story and characters used to haunt my mind. For me, Movie of the year is still D9.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Watched *Jab We Met*. Decent movie.


Oh, one of my fav, watched 'n' number of times and can watch it more....



kanjar said:


> *District 9* - Brilliant !


U r late


----------



## Rahim (Dec 21, 2009)

*Mera Saaya* *ing Sunil Dutt & Saadhna.
I thought Bollywood movies cannot capture the suspense and intrigue of Hollywood Movies but after watching this movie, I am impressed. The suspense is to such an extent that I was glued to the movie throughout and those melodious songs are simply, hummable 
---------------------------------------------------

@kanjar: You are beginning to loose your movie-buff card


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2009)

@Shekhar Sahu: +1 for Bridge to Terabithia. This one is awesome. Sort of like Dead Poet's Society. There was another similiar movie, story of a writer, his wife, their child, and the writer's publisher. Not giving away the main plot, but those who have seen it will recognize the movie. That one's great too.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 22, 2009)

*Flawed goggles blur Avatar*
Bangalore: James Cameron's Avatar might have elevated film viewing to a new level, but viewers at Inox, Jayanagar, complained of double vision and headache.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2009)

GODAMMIT..i have to see avatar...it seems housefull half of the damn time..URGGHHHH!!!


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw VI - truly awesome...


----------



## Nithu (Dec 22, 2009)

*Where The Wild Things Are - 8/10*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Watched avatar. I think right from the opening scene till that AVATAR title rolled the experience was mind blowing. I don't care what is the story, visuals, actors, blah..blah...
> If something in the movie makes me feel good and gives lot of fun to me, That is a great movie for me. Even though it has no great story.
> 
> With that said, for a movie who's technical bars are this big.. The good story would have raised my fun factor drastically.
> ...




True and Ethan's also true, for me. District 9's so awesome, a movie like that will come once in a decade. Just like Titanic. Darn! No Phucin' tickets for AVATAR! 

What will be in 3D, people?  Will they shoot at me? Know what I mean?


----------



## eggman (Dec 22, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Flawed goggles blur Avatar*
> Bangalore: James Cameron's Avatar might have elevated film viewing to a new level, but viewers at Inox, Jayanagar, complained of double vision and headache.



Oh! I'm going to the Inox at Garuda tomorrow!! Hope that's all right!!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What will be in 3D, people?  Will they shoot at me? Know what I mean?



As I told earlier, Avatar is not a right movie to watch in 3D. This disappointed me. Even the ad for G-Force in 3D was more thrilling than Avatar...

*This is a perfect movie for HD*


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 22, 2009)

Couldnt we all just have made a avatar thread and posted your positive responses about the film there.ntl,watched

Happy-Go-Lucky 4/5
again a solid performance by the lead.people talk about tea-time movies.this one's certainly a great tea time movie.a must watch,needless to say


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 22, 2009)

Couldnt we all just have made a avatar thread and posted your positive responses about the film there.ntl,watched

Happy-Go-Lucky 4/5
again a solid performance by the lead.people talk about tea-time movies.this one's certainly a great tea time movie.a must watch,needless to say


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> As I told earlier, Avatar is not a right movie to watch in 3D. This disappointed me. Even the ad for G-Force in 3D was more thrilling than Avatar...
> 
> *This is a perfect movie for HD*


I'm totally confused by this statement of yours. Care to explain why is it not right to watch this movie in 3D? And NO, I don't mean the vague explanation you posted earlier.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 23, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What will be in 3D, people?  Will they shoot at me? Know what I mean?



Sorry to burst your bubbles, but its NOT that facinating, as you are expecting it to be. India is far behing in Digital 3D projection technololgy and on a usual 3D it looks bad, washed out and dull. Make sure you atleast go to IMAX if not XpanD.

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------




eggman said:


> Oh! I'm going to the Inox at Garuda tomorrow!! Hope that's all right!!





> Originally Posted by a_medico
> Flawed goggles blur Avatar
> Bangalore: James Cameron's Avatar might have elevated film viewing to a new level, but viewers at Inox, Jayanagar, complained of double vision and headache.



GUYS...India does not have the technology to project AVATAR as JC wanted so do not have so high expectations.....its just another 3D movie afa India is concerned. If anyone has not viewed any 3D movie before, he might enjoy it, else as I said its just another plain 3D in India.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




rhitwick said:


> As I told earlier, Avatar is not a right movie to watch in 3D. This disappointed me. Even the ad for G-Force in 3D was more thrilling than Avatar...
> *This is a perfect movie for HD*



Could'nt agree more here.... HD would be far better to view here in India.

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm totally confused by this statement of yours. Care to explain why is it not right to watch this movie in 3D? And NO, I don't mean the vague explanation you posted earlier.



AVATAR is definately THE movie to watch in 3D, only and only if it is viewed with proper projection technology, which unfortunately India does not have. JC made this movie specifically to be viewed in 3D and that is why shot/recorded in native digital 3D. India does not the the projection technology to project the Digital 3D version of AVATAR. And with the normal film based projection not only did it looked dull even the colors were washed out, and since no cinima hall uses circular polorization glases the field of vision
was also limited for that "perfect" 3D viewing.

Just compare 2D HD version of the same and you will know the difference.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 23, 2009)

My all time favs
1.clockwork orange
2.pulp fiction
3.trainspotting
not in any particular order,trainspotting is probably the best.WATCH IT it is a beautiful movie,not very popular though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2009)

sam9s said:


> AVATAR is definately THE movie to watch in 3D, only and only if it is viewed with proper projection technology, which unfortunately India does not have. JC made this movie specifically to be viewed in 3D and that is why shot/recorded in native digital 3D. India does not the the projection technology to project the Digital 3D version of AVATAR. And with the normal film based projection not only did it looked dull even the colors were washed out, and since no cinima hall uses circular polorization glases the field of vision
> was also limited for that "perfect" 3D viewing.
> 
> Just compare 2D HD version of the same and you will know the difference.


I'll leave those technical jargon's aside and speak as a normal audience member. I went in with minimal expectations for the movie and came out rather amazed by what was done with it. Sure the loss of true colours were evident, but what counted was the experience that Cameron wanted to show us. He wanted to lead us into an unknown world of Pandora and make sure we notice the detailing he had done in creating that world. 

There was not a single point in the entire movie, that I felt left I was out of that world. The level of involvement was present and also happens to be one the things which is crucial in a 3D environment. I did crib about the poor colours, dull contrast, some blurry parts etc. in the beginning, but all of that went away when we are introduced to the Na'vi's location. It was gorgeous. If you have seen the movie in 3D, then you can't deny how beautiful it was, albeit all these abysmal faults you mentioned. 

If you are referring to watching this movie in 2D HD, then I would rather not. For the very simple reason being, it is meant to be experienced in 3D, and 3D only. I don't care if India doesn't have XYZ technology to give the ultimate experience. To me, the experience was flawless. I wouldn't even bother watching it in a 2D cinema, leave alone 2D Blu-Ray. 

The point rhitwick was trying to make, I believe, was about the level of involvement in the action part, which to me didn't feel like an appropriate response. Hence my question to him.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2009)

@Guys who have seen Avatar 3D version

were the goggles plain Red/Cyan glasses or active shutter goggles?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm totally confused by this statement of yours. Care to explain why is it not right to watch this movie in 3D? And NO, I don't mean the vague explanation you posted earlier.


Sam already explained it there...



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'll leave those technical jargon's aside and speak as a normal audience member. I went in with minimal expectations for the movie and came out rather amazed by what was done with it. Sure the loss of true colours were evident, but what counted was the experience that Cameron wanted to show us. He wanted to lead us into an unknown world of Pandora and make sure we notice the detailing he had done in creating that world.
> 
> There was not a single point in the entire movie, that I felt left I was out of that world. The level of involvement was present and also happens to be one the things which is crucial in a 3D environment. I did crib about the poor colours, dull contrast, some blurry parts etc. in the beginning, but all of that went away when we are introduced to the Na'vi's location. It was gorgeous. If you have seen the movie in 3D, then you can't deny how beautiful it was, albeit all these abysmal faults you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Yes this is what I'm talking about.

Watching awesome flowers, glowing octopus like things hovering all around you is not my reason to watch any movie in 3D.
3D for me should bring something extra with the scenes, else those creatures would look as beautiful in HD as in 3D.

Take the first chase scene, b/w Jack and dat creature, have u got the feeling dat the animal is just howling in-front ur face? No, no involvement here too. 
Take the scene of destroying the tree, did u feel the heat, fire, blows...the film looked to me a Third Person view always....someone is watching it from a (safe) distance always.

Well, it was my first 3D movie, and may be I had much more expectation from it, but I was not satisfied with what I got.

And, I'm planning to watch it in IMAX too, let me have dat experience too...if IMAX doesn't satisfies me I don't know what technology would do it for me.



Charan said:


> @Guys who have seen Avatar 3D version
> 
> were the goggles plain Red/Cyan glasses or active shutter goggles?


I watched it with plain glasses, no active shutter


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 23, 2009)

It was the Active shutter glasses..
I could see a small battery sticking to it..


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

^^ You get to keep the glasses...or have to return them..?


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nope.. Yo've to return them!!


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

^^..How do people with spectacles make do..when wearing the 3D goggles..??


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ You get to keep the glasses...or have to return them..?


Urvasi Theater in bangalore will fine Rs. 2500 if the glasses are damaged, one needs to give a refundable Rs. 200 before picking up the glasses.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> There was not a single point in the entire movie, that I felt left I was out of that world. The level of involvement was present and also happens to be one the things which is crucial in a 3D environment. I did crib about the poor colours, dull contrast, some blurry parts etc. in the beginning, but all of that went away when we are introduced to the Na'vi's location. It was gorgeous. If you have seen the movie in 3D, then you can't deny how beautiful it was, albeit all these abysmal faults you mentioned.
> If you are referring to watching this movie in 2D HD, then I would rather not. For the very simple reason being, it is meant to be experienced in 3D, and 3D only. I don't care if India doesn't have XYZ technology to give the ultimate experience. To me, the experience was flawless. I wouldn't even bother watching it in a 2D cinema, leave alone 2D Blu-Ray.
> .



The level if involvement, with that gorgeous environment would still be there in 2D HD, trust me, you are not willing to experiment else you would have known, the objective of 3D,...... specially the technology AVATAR used was to be able to actually be a part of the environment itself, feel the bright colors and innovative world that was created around you but I never felt that way as correctly pointed out by *rhitwick *"third Person view always....someone is watching it from a (safe) distance". I mean I did appraise Pandora's world, and the very innovative presentation, but I know..........that much I would have appreciated in 2D HD as well, may be even more, nothing special about this 3D....I am sorry nothing special.

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




rhitwick said:


> And, I'm planning to watch it in IMAX too, let me have dat experience too...if IMAX doesn't satisfies me I don't know what technology would do it for me.



IMAX still does not use Digital Projection (in India atleast), the only difference would be a huge screen and better sound, so yes it still might be better than you first experience.....  Do let us know.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^..How do people with spectacles make do..when wearing the 3D goggles..??



they are given special glasses


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

How much bucks do we have to shell out for a "3D" movie?


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

^^
Here at New Delhi = Rs 300

Guys..is Karan pulling my leg..??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2009)

^Ye a goggle? Me too!


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 23, 2009)

Dr Strangelove (1964) - 7.5/10 ...though I didnt like the ending very much but its a good watch for Kubrick fans like us ......

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




asigh said:


> ^^..How do people with spectacles make do..when wearing the 3D goggles..??


 size of 3D goggles is big enough to fit over a spectacle


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> size of 3D goggles is big enough to fit over a spectacle


Yes, my friend watched the movie like that...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 23, 2009)

then I've to do the same way.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 23, 2009)

speed racer 8/10 ....

yup I know I am a little late in watching this one ....but still guess it was worth a recommendation.....

the movie is pretty good ....and if you've seen the anime you;ll enjoy it all the more....the cars the races ....specially the one at the end are mind blowing....


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 24, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Here at New Delhi = Rs 300
> 
> Guys..is Karan pulling my leg..??



is avatar playing in 3d in new delhi? if yes then where?


----------



## eggman (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw it today . In INOX 3D, MG Road Blore!

Story= Meh!!

Visual= Best I've seen in any movie! 3d Effects were cool!!!

A liitle effort on the story and this could've been my favorite of the year!


----------



## thais (Dec 24, 2009)

Movie Name: Forest Gump
Language:English
Genre:Comedy, Drama, Romance


----------



## GigaHeartz (Dec 24, 2009)

finally watched avatar.. great piece of work bound together by a simple story line.. it was more like harry potter and independence day rolled into one movie..and the heroine was hot.. i want to be her jakesully..
i really want to post a huge huge review.. but i dont want to spoil the experience for you guys.. go watch it.. nowwww


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 24, 2009)

@eggman appreciate ur honest review.gonna watch 3 idiots tom


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2009)

*100 days with Mr. Arrogant 5.5/10*

So so love story...
The girl is cute but way over-acted.

But, I must say her mom-in-movie is beautiful too


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2009)

*Wake up Sid 7.8/10*

I know I'm a bit late to watch this...but it was due to so many bad reviews from very trusted and dependable sources...

It happens with me that a movie name tickles the "movie-bone" in me and I had to watch that...it was all set with this movie too but missed the firsst day show and ended up listening to reviews (thats why I prefer first day show always, watch unbiased)

This is a movie for Ranbir Kapoor...it just clearly shows his acting depth. Just compare his last three releases,
Wakeup Sid,
Ajab prem ki bakwas kahani (worst acting by Ranbir)
Rocket singh

These proves that a right director and a good script can bring out the hidden talents in him. I'm really amazed by his acting in Wake-up Sid, he is just feeling like un-wrapping his talents layer by layer...

And, lets not comment on Konkona, she has reached some level in perfection that commenting on her, is like insulting her...

Only downpoint is length.....way too long, and having given a slow treatment, even the 2hrs seemed to be 4hrs...

Watch it only for Ranbir....


----------



## Komal.M (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bicentennial Man*!


----------



## confused (Dec 25, 2009)

Star Trek
entertainment 10/10
conformity to physics 0/10


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 25, 2009)

City Of Men 3.5/5 Dont watch it if u have watched City Of God.its good but it cant scale the epic heights of COG


----------



## dreams (Dec 25, 2009)

MasterMinds said:


> is avatar playing in 3d in new delhi? if yes then where?


Its in Big cinemas odeon. CP I believe.

Booked my tickets for Avatar 3D in PVR Gurgaon for tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## eggman (Dec 26, 2009)

*THE HURT LOCKER* - 9.2/10:

Set in Iraq, this film follows the work of a bomb expert. The story is deep and is more of a character study rather than being plot driven! What makes this War film awesome, and the best of recent times, is that it transcends politics and focuses on its kick-ass action scenes,filmed like a documentary putting the viewer in front line ! The film is filled with scenes that will keep you at the edge of your seat and biting your nails. The diffusion scenes are long ,realistic and very very tense ! High on entertainment stuff, high on drama stuff( but doesn't get preachy for a second )...this film is filmed_ like a Wild Man_! (although the director is a female....lol!)

Probably the best film I've seen this year!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 26, 2009)

me too have been wanting to watch this for a long time.will probably this tuesday


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2009)

3 Idiots! Remarkable !Absolutely must watch~!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 26, 2009)

3 idiots... a good movie.. definitely worth a watch ... go watch it in the theatres


----------



## red dragon (Dec 26, 2009)

silence of the lambs,excellent movie but the book by Thomas Harris was even better.
Has anyone here watched Hannibal Rising?

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 26, 2009)

@eggman: nice review of The Hurt Locker! Thanks..I like your taste in movies!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 26, 2009)

red dragon said:


> silence of the lambs,excellent movie but the book by Thomas Harris was even better.



^^yep watched it long back.is a classic movie.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 26, 2009)

Avatar (3D) - 6/10 

Well u might be amazed at the rating..but its the fault of PVR Ambience Gurgaon..the theatre is not optimized for 3D...After spending around 700 bucks ..we (me n my wife) felt utter waste of money...story's good,effects are gud..but we didnt really felt for even one sec the effect of 3D..I have been to disneyland US and Hong Kong..my god it feels so real even the disney movie is for 5 minutes but PVR 3 D goggles start giving us headache itself in first hour of show  

Please watch this movie in 2D if u r in NCR..its worth..but alas...not in 3D


----------



## asingh (Dec 26, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Avatar (3D) - 6/10
> 
> Well u might be amazed at the rating..but its the fault of PVR Ambience Gurgaon..the theatre is not optimized for 3D...After spending around 700 bucks ..we (me n my wife) felt utter waste of money...story's good,effects are gud..but we didnt really felt for even one sec the effect of 3D..I have been to disneyland US and Hong Kong..my god it feels so real even the disney movie is for 5 minutes but PVR 3 D goggles start giving us headache itself in first hour of show
> 
> Please watch this movie in 2D if u r in NCR..its worth..but alas...not in 3D



On no....well am going tomorrow to watch it at City Select PVR. Hope it is all right. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 3 idiots... a good movie.. definitely worth a watch ... go watch it in the theatres



Damn..! This movie was really really good. I will for sure watch it again. Solid heart the movie has. Best this is Madhavan and Joshi and Irani get equal screen time and importance as Aamir, same with the friend from Uguanda. The speech scene "my stomach was hurting from laughing.

Well made...well done.



freshseasons said:


> 3 Idiots! Remarkable !Absolutely must watch~!!!



+++++1. For sure.


----------



## eggman (Dec 27, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Avatar (3D) - 6/10
> 
> Well u might be amazed at the rating..but its the fault of PVR Ambience Gurgaon..the theatre is not optimized for 3D...After spending around 700 bucks ..we (me n my wife) felt utter waste of money...story's good,effects are gud..but we didnt really felt for even one sec the effect of 3D..I have been to disneyland US and Hong Kong..my god it feels so real even the disney movie is for 5 minutes but PVR 3 D goggles start giving us headache itself in first hour of show
> 
> Please watch this movie in 2D if u r in NCR..its worth..but alas...not in 3D



Wow buddy!! You're married?? 
Never thought so!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 27, 2009)

3 Idiots 2.25/5(round it off to 2.5/5 if ur somewhat biased) definitely not a must watch if u have some common sense or have seen munnabhai 1

first of lemme highlight some good points in the movie.direction on some occasions is really good.acting by boman irani,sharman joshi,millimeter and the uganda guy was very good.

i couldnt understand what the film was about.they show a engineering college without any scene really showing what engineering is all about.the story doesnt focus on any one issue and just tries to be a 3 hr movie with comedy and drama at the same time.
Aamir khan can act for sure but he seems like george clooney to me coz he acts the same way in every movie.
kareena kapoor hasnt yet got out of the jab we met mould.if u have read the book or applying some basic common sense u'd know that no girl would act the way they've potrayed her.
madhavan and the other cast was a complete waste of money and time.

imo a complete letdown by vidhu vinod chopra.and for those u loved the "message" of the film; are u some 13yr olds who dream of engineering and are PO'ed at our education system? why make a film on the obvious issues of our country.

i'd say the movie should be renamed "3 mf'ers" wasted my 3 mf'in hours


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2009)

^^ peace man 

if you want to apply logic to this movie.. then seriously its a waste of time, some scenes are way over the top...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2009)

*3 Idiots 6.5/10*

Rating it more than that is an insult to other good movies.

Warning: If u've read the book which it claims to be inspired of, u'll be highly disappointed. The movie is so much diff. than book.

Angst: Correct me if I'm wrong, but I could not find a single line giving credits to Chetan Bhagat for the idea at least. 

(Well, I've seen the movie Friday itself but was waiting for one bad review as I don't want to be branded as one who always goes against something that everyone loves. Now, as *ratedsuperstar* posted, I'm also daring to put my opinion)

Question: Remember *Taare Zamin Par*? Now take Ishan Awasti from it, make him older enough to get into a college and make Amir Khan play the character, what do u get?? We get Taare Zamin Par-2 or 3 Idiots.

This movie is a mix of Munnabhai MBBS (as pointed out by ratedsuperstar) and Taare Zamin Par (Painting vs. Photography; as if there is only one creative work in this world). Even the dialogs sound similar to Taare Zamin Par. I ask, what is the point in shouting same issue over and over, what is the point in proving same point everyday (no, seriously look outside: one ad on child plan, it encourages ur child to be what he/she wants to be; every 1-2 weeks a column in paper on education, 1-2 movies every year...we are overboard with the info)
Let me tell u, 3-Idiots has nothing new to deliver. This movie wanted to be in Munnabhai league but failed miserably. It lacks the fine tuning, light hearted situational comedy with subtle strong points. It lacks all Raju Hirani/VC effects.

Yes, there are a few good comic scenes (the lecture is good but just drags and after a moment I was getting irritated by over-using of the words "balatkar" and "stan")

And what should I talk about the screenplay, bakwas and weak, even most Imran Hasmi/Harman Baweja movies has good integrated script than this.

Acting: Sharman Joshi is mentionable, Amir did overact, yes, I say it, just watch the scene when the din drags him from his office to a classroom he acts like something funny is going on, scratches his head, a very loose body language and not at all matching to what a student might feel if he is dragged through corridor by the din of a very renowned college of India.
Amir just fails to portray a student.

I can go on and on about its stupid loopholes, but lets stop here.
Last but not the least u have to bear some good but misplaced songs throughout the movie.

Reading this far one can tell I hated this movie, then why is it in must watch section?
1>U will get some good laughs a few good scenes
2>A good but repetitive theme
3>A feel good effect 
4>Amir's only movie in this year (for Amir fans)


----------



## a_medico (Dec 27, 2009)

eggman said:


> Wow buddy!! You're married??
> Never thought so!



uski tvacha se uski umra ka pata hi nahi chalta?


*Bittersweet life* - Wasn't outstanding but good.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 27, 2009)

eggman said:


> Wow buddy!! You're married??
> Never thought so!


yes..eggy..i have just arrived at this milestone of life ..

@a_medico..thanx...he he he


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 27, 2009)

@rhitwick you are right.the movie is watchable for those who have always accepted movies that have played here in Indian theatres.i really think aamir khan is trying to use the same one yearly film like clint eastwood.At which both of them are apparently failing to make epic films.

if someone is forcing you to watch a movie then this is as good as you will get,atleast such that the other person is entertained.but i see no reason for anyone else to not dig the movies recommended in this thread and waste your money and time on this.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2009)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~SPOILER ALERT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=MMIR/2009/12/28/28/Img/Ar0280001.png
*epaper.timesofindia.com/Repository/getimage.dll?path=MMIR/2009/12/28/29/Img/Ar0290000.png

Source: Mumbai Mirror, 28th December, 2009


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 28, 2009)

just as i said "3 mf'ers"


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

Gawd guys!! It was a pretty good movie. It was a comedy movie and you cant expect a movie to have a great stand-off with reality. there were loopholes all right, fantastical stuff. But then ther were moments which did pull some string. The hangover was also a nonsense comedy but i dint see anyone talking about loopholes there.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Gawd guys!! It was a pretty good movie. It was a comedy movie and you cant expect a movie to have a great stand-off with reality. there were loopholes all right, fantastical stuff. But then ther were moments which did pull some string. The hangover was also a nonsense comedy but i dint see anyone talking about loopholes there.


Maybe I'm reacting too much, but its not a David Dhawan comedy right?!!

It comes from Vidhu Binod Chopra/Raju Hirani combination who has given us such comedy gems, then there adds Amir (Mr. Perfectionist) shouldn't we expect a bit sense and tidiness from it.

If this movie is great then *Om Shanti Om* is hit of the decade


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 29, 2009)

*Wushu 7.5/10*

Some good moves after a long time...
Watch out action fans...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 29, 2009)

I really dont know how you can compare 3 idiots and om shanti Om.One is a movie with its root fixed to the ground while the other is a pack of ****. I did not say the movie is great, but its a heartwarming movie with actual laughs which most Bollywood producers try to force out of you.the speech scene was simply hilarious. If you want to see a movie with a message watch Paa or gulaal, coz this movie is obviously not meant for you, Hirani or not.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude, Where's my car? - EPIC! I loved it. Every damn second. It made no sense but still awesome. Old movie, yes. I never watched it going by imdb ratings. Glad I watched. Not many will like it.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2009)

Sgt Bilko 9/10 , Steve Martin at his best


----------



## dreams (Dec 29, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Avatar (3D) - 6/10
> 
> Well u might be amazed at the rating..but its the fault of PVR Ambience Gurgaon..the theatre is not optimized for 3D...After spending around 700 bucks ..we (me n my wife) felt utter waste of money...story's good,effects are gud..but we didnt really felt for even one sec the effect of 3D..I have been to disneyland US and Hong Kong..my god it feels so real even the disney movie is for 5 minutes but PVR 3 D goggles start giving us headache itself in first hour of show
> 
> Please watch this movie in 2D if u r in NCR..its worth..but alas...not in 3D


I too watched the movie in PVR Ambience. This was my first movie to watch in 3D wearing those hikki glasses. Boy, the glasses suck big time. As mentioned, I too experienced mild headache and due to the awkward shape of the glasses, couldn experience the movie in big time. I believe, we should watch in 2D in India. I would rate the movie 7/10 and 6 points goto only CG. 1 point goes to the hero and heroine. Storyline is sick and it drags in the middle. Felt very much bored. I would say, the money spent is gud for CG, we will not be able to identify which is real and which is created in CG. You mentioned waste of money for 2 person, but we 4 watched the movie spending 1400 bucks.
Heard Sherlock Holmes beats Avatar in BO.


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2009)

Pandorum - 8.5/10

How is Antibodies? I am gonna watch that next. I really like movies which make me think. Pandorum is one of them. Must watch for all hardcore sci-fi lovers.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^

Its a one time watch. Somewhat like _Silence of the lambs_ but different. Enjoyable.
*

3-Idiots* - Good popcorn movie. High on entertainment. Brainless comedy. But why don't we make intelligent comedies? Why are we always expected to keep our brains aside while watching bollywood comedies?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2009)

*Quick Gun Murugun 7.8/10*

Very good comedy.
Each and every bit of this movie is highly exaggerated. Much like spoof movies but it has its own soul.

Please watch to refresh sour taste buds from watching those dumb movies.
Even background score (and theme score for every villain, is hilarious)


----------



## eggman (Dec 30, 2009)

*3 IDIOTS*: 6/10  Pretty Much what raterrsuperstar and rhitwick have said is spot on! I've still to find any intelligent comedy since Kosla Ka Ghosla from Bollywood! Sadly 3 Iditos wasn't it!


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 30, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *Quick Gun Murugun 7.8/10*
> 
> Very good comedy.
> Each and every bit of this movie is highly exaggerated. Much like spoof movies but it has its own soul.
> ...



really ?????I watched 1/2 hr of movie and it seemed so boring..like rice plate reddy and all that $hit.... although I like song Tamil Bhangra..of QGM ......


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 30, 2009)

Watched *The Damned United* a little while ago.being an ardent football fan,its always nice to see what happens backstage and this movie is a perfect example of that.Goes to show the partly ugly side of football.Brilliant dialogues,good acting by Michael Sheen and overall a good concept.nice to know what really happened to the once great Leeds United.

Movies a 7.5/10 and +0.5 for the Brit Accent .That makes it *8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> really ?????I watched 1/2 hr of movie and it seemed so boring..like rice plate reddy and all that $hit.... although I like song Tamil Bhangra..of QGM ......



Well, about boring, yes it seems a few times (and drags too) but it has its wonder moments and great laugh scenes too.

And the things u told are bakwas are actually its strength. The film is not made as serious, its a spoof or better a parody.
Watch out for subtle jokes (villain theme songs, mode of action, exaggeration of action etc)

Just try to bear it till the end, better than this years best comedy "All the best"...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 30, 2009)

omg i'm drunk here and i thought they got rid of the chit chat section  

btw, plz, its rated r superstar guys


----------



## eggman (Dec 30, 2009)

^^lol.......sorry..........
I'll used Edge from next time!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 30, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Watched *The Damned United* a little while ago.being an ardent football fan,its always nice to see what happens backstage and this movie is a perfect example of that.Goes to show the partly ugly side of football.Brilliant dialogues,good acting by Michael Sheen and overall a good concept.nice to know what really happened to the once great Leeds United.
> 
> Movies a 7.5/10 and +0.5 for the Brit Accent .That makes it *8/10*



+ .5 for brit accent 

will definitely watch it.. do you have suggestions for any more football movies?


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2009)

I had some trouble finding Chit Chat on 14' screen in this relatively unknown net cafe but alas it is still there 

@rhitwick
is that movie *Quickgun Murugun* like *The Holy Grail* ?

PS: no movies for 3 months (I will take the word of digitians about the 3 idiots, somehow I am with clueless joes in my vicinity who are all gaga over 3 idiots)


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2009)

kanjar said:


> I had some trouble finding Chit Chat on 14' screen in this relatively unknown net cafe but alas it is still there


Hmmm, after finding Raaabo hyperactive in forum and then suddenly founding chit-chat missing from its place, I was shocked too..........then found it 



> @rhitwick
> is that movie *Quickgun Murugun* like *The Holy Grail* ?


No...
Holy Grail had no story, I'm still clueless why Holy Grail was made??? Either its for l33t people or I'm dumb.

Quickgun, is rather a parody to south movies. Its fun to watch and had a good laugh. It had so many subtle puns (not jokes) that makes it re-watchable.



> PS: no movies for 3 months (I will take the word of digitians about the 3 idiots, somehow I am with clueless joes in my vicinity who are all gaga over 3 idiots)


Why no movies for 3 months?
AFAIK, b'lore has some good malls (and I found its only malls that b'lore has  )


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2009)

kanjar said:


> I will take the word of digitians about the 3 idiots, somehow I am with clueless joes in my vicinity who are all gaga over 3 idiots)



Expect it to be another Munnabhai like stuff and you will enjoy it. Rather more fun than Munnabhai. But if you expect something extraordinary going by the collection records its setting, you could be disappointed. In the end its worth a watch.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 31, 2009)

Julie and Julia 3.5/5 

I'll admit i'm biased towards liking this movie because i love cooking myself.Meryl Streep is as always great but still not the usual epic award winning performance.Amy adams and the rest of the cast works very well too.The movie does seem imbalanced when after a certain point u are intrigued about Streep's character and the parallel story of Adams just becomes meh and vapid.
   Cant really decide whether this is for everyone but if you are interested in watching this,do not hesitate.nothing bad about this one.

---------- Post added 31-12-2009 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 30-12-2009 at 11:41 PM ----------

Food Inc. 3.75/5 A must watch

A good documentary about the food industry of the USA or any developed nation for that matter and where we're headed(for sure)


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2009)

@ssk - Zidane: A 21st Century Portrait.a must watch for any zidane fan,which ofcourse many of us are.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 31, 2009)

*Kurbaan* - Interesting to begin with but drags later. Deservedly flopped.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 31, 2009)

*Rocket Singh* - Lousy ending, but overall a pretty good movie. It had a different storyline and the acting was pretty spontaneous. I enjoyed the side characters roles and that girl who played Ranbir's Kapoor girlfriend was super cute. 

*Labor Pains* - Loved this movie as well. Watched it on Christmas afternoon. I always found Lindsay Lohan to be a very quirky actress and just like Amanda Bynes, she has a certain charm in her roles. This movie had it's subtle humours moments and was a nice afternoon flick.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 31, 2009)

Krow said:


> Get District 9 ajayritik. Its in theatres AFAIK. Great film. You can also get it from you know where.


 Finally watched District 9. would give 6/10. I was expecting lot of SFX on this but wasn't there much. Movie was more like documentary.

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

Maybe people here could post their favorite SFX movies, so that I can pick any of them to watch on the Home Theater. Something on the lines of Lord or Rings, Harry Potter and Matrix etc.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 31, 2009)

Anvil : The Story Of Anvil 2.75/5

A documentary of a thrash metal band that didnt rise up at all while the big 4 became worldwide sellouts  made well but i disagree with the core story of the movie.anvil as a band and musicians suck so they kinda dont deserve the popularity(although i think the same about many mainstream bands).ntl a good watch


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2009)

*Avatar*: No. of stars [if I could count]/10!

AWESOME! EPIC! I went with low expectation thinkin' the story is average as I heard it here. As Ethan said, it was jaw-droppin'! It tells to love the nature and not hurt it. Great story. Awesome work, Cameron! I knew it. Can't wait for it's sequel! Darn! Awesome visuals. I thought Na'vis were alive. It's real! I Phucin' wanna be a Na'vi! They're cool!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 31, 2009)

damn raabo f'd up the forum


----------



## a_medico (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^ 
^^^ 
^^^


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2009)

@rated: Yeah! But it's fast now. Need some time to adjust to this.


----------



## MadMax86 (Dec 31, 2009)

is there imax 3d theatre in bangalore? i cant wait to watch it!!


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

Ip man : nice movie will give it 7/10 , good ending
iam really likin Donnie Yen now
he'z havin awesome Martial arts skills


----------



## ABHISEK KUMAR ROUT (Jan 1, 2010)

Guys, u forgot...Antitrust


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2010)

*Marathon 8 / 10*

Wow!!!!
Awesome

What an amazing acting by the lead hero.
I've seen his another film, The Classic, but this one seems even better.
Very good movie and even better acting.

Check out guys.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^

It was my first Korean movie after recommendation by Kanjar. Was totally spellbound after watching it. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2010)

*Hot Fuzz* - Can't believe, I had ignored this movie for such a long time. It was fantastic. Simon Peg is a superb actor. The movie was hilarious, especially the end which totally caught me off guard. A must watch for all comedy fans.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 1, 2010)

Rocket Singh 3.25/5 

Fabulous casting and good direction just goes a little overboard in the second half but never loses its simplicity and realism among the characters.Go watch this u guys
btdubz,where do you find chicks in distress like in this movie??!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 1, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Rocket Singh 3.25/5
> 
> Fabulous casting and good direction just goes a little overboard in the second half but never loses its simplicity and realism among the characters.Go watch this u guys
> btdubz,where do you find chicks in distress like in this movie??!!



++1....same rating from my side....Movie is very longer..could have been edited 

*3 idiots 4/5 

*Fully paisa vasool movie..mast dhammaal ...alllll izzzzzzz well  

*I would request members to give rating out of 5 just like TOI,rediff etc *


----------



## eggman (Jan 1, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Hot Fuzz* - Can't believe, I had ignored this movie for such a long time. It was fantastic. Simon Peg is a superb actor. The movie was hilarious, especially the end which totally caught me off guard. A must watch for all comedy fans.



This and Shawn Of The Dead are one of their kind! Smart, witty Comedy!!! Awesome flicks, both of them are!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me the difference between an IMAX 3D and normal 3D theater? I need to book a ticket for me. Please, tell me.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 1, 2010)

The Damned United 4/5

i know there are many english footie crazy fans here.go watch it lads.wonderful work


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between an IMAX 3D and normal 3D theater? I need to book a ticket for me. Please, tell me.



Tell me, buddies. Please.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> @ssk - Zidane: A 21st Century Portrait.a must watch for any zidane fan,which ofcourse many of us are.



Maradona.By.Kusturica.  A Must Watch for Football Fan.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Tell me, buddies. Please.



Simple... 

In regular 3d.. the image will be projected using the same technology as a normal movie...and you will get regular anaglyph 3d glasses. Which will give you regular 3d experience.

IMAX 3d, the film will be projected in 2 projector lens at the same time and you won't get a regular anaglyph 3d glasses but you will get a polarized glasses in which both the colors will be same. But polarization your left eye's glass  will be different from the polarization of your left eye glass, So are the projector lens polarization. Resulting in a more crispier and realistic image inside your brain. And add 80 feet height screen + THX certified sound system.(believe me.. the magic your brain does in this process is nothing when compared to magic the technology is doing).


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2010)

%Thanks for the explanation Einstein


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 1, 2010)

^that kinda makes me want to go watch a movie in 3-d soon


----------



## MadMax86 (Jan 1, 2010)

in theatres in bangalore are regular 3d? will there be super differnce between imax 3d and regular 3d? tell me guyzz.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

@vamsi: Great! In which will I feel I'm ridin' in Toruk? IMAX 3D or RealD or XpanD or Dolby 3D?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2010)

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button* - Fantastic movie. Loved it, albeit a bit long, the narrative script didn't let it down. Brilliant performance by Brad Pitt.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2010)

in hbo they used to show this 'tales from the crypt' i really loved those.

i have almost watched most of its parts and movies.though except few majority of them were quite good.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @vamsi: Great! In which will I feel I'm ridin' in Toruk? IMAX 3D or RealD or XpanD or Dolby 3D?




Heck.. I haven't been to a normal 3d movie... let alone all of those. Sorry, skip me in this department.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2010)

*13 Tzameti 8 /10*

The first thing comes from ur mouth when u watch the "first" scene is WTF???!!!
Brilliant, shocking and awesome

Pace becomes slow at the end but accepted...
Highly recommended to all thriller lovers. Thrill and shock are the only things that this movie has to offer you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

I am expecting user reviews for the movies...

1.Sixth Sense...

2. Das Leben der Anderen

3. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

^Crouching Tiger is great if you are in the mood for some great martial arts sequences. Overall a good film with a non-standard plot. Go ahead with it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am expecting user reviews for the movies...
> 
> 1.Sixth Sense...


Good movie.
This movie put Shyamalan in the list of veterans.



> 2. Das Leben der Anderen


The lives of others: heard a lot about it but not seen



> 3. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


Good story may be but I hate those rope tricks.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 2, 2010)

Tyson 2.5/5

A documentary on mike tyson's life.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pandorum 7/10*

It seemed to me The Descent with much more twists...

Good but not great in bollywood language, its a masala movie... 8/


----------



## a_medico (Jan 3, 2010)

*Vinyan* - Try this one if you want something offbeat and different. Slow but never boring and really interesting.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2010)

*200 Pound Beauty 6.5/10*

The story of ugly duckling to beauty queen...
So so...
Good acting at few scenes.


----------



## azzu (Jan 3, 2010)

crimson tide : 8/10
xcellent movie
great acting by denzel Washington and gene hackman


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 3, 2010)

Tekkon kinkreet(dubbed) 4.25/5 

superb direction and anime work.story is a let-down but everything else is done perfectly


----------



## Nithu (Jan 4, 2010)

*AVATAR - 8/10*

Wow... what a spectacular visual & special effects... life like characters... amazing CGI... 
Must watch movie in 3D.


----------



## sandeepk (Jan 4, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am expecting user reviews for the movies...
> 
> 1.Sixth Sense...
> 
> ...



Das Leben der Anderen, is a very well made film. You will definitely like it if you are into serious cinema. If you know german too, then that will be an additional benefit
I really liked this film. Its very slow but that is the thing that makes this movie work. Definitely a must watch. One of the rare occasions when Oscar was given to a worthy film (I generally don't like most of the films that receive Oscar with few exceptions)!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

how is this movie.....Village...(by M night shyamalam)


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> how is this movie.....Village...(by M night shyamalam)


Good suspense but I quite didn't like the revelation.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 4, 2010)

Darn! Those Na'vis and the music by Steve Jablonsky is onto me. I feel like cryin' when I hear that awesome music. AVATAR's out of this world! Awesome work, Cameron. I can't wait for the sequels. Too bad those Na'vis and Pandora are fictional.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Good suspense but I quite didn't like the revelation.



I was angry at Night for treating us like kids 
Bachkaana ending.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 4, 2010)

3 Idiots :- I normally don't watch Hindi movies, but watched this one as my mom gave me a little pressure to download it and watch. And guess what? This movie is totally superb. The story totally speaks logic and no 8ull$h1t. The comedy is is totally hilarious.
9/10 from me.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 4, 2010)

^u dont watch hindi movies? why? coz u like crap hollywood movies,eh?

take this as an offence.you are a disgrace to any kinda cinema.plz dont show your face in this thread


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2010)

^ Hello..It is purely his intention & interest not to watch hindi movies. And you are calling him disgrace coz he don't watch Hindi movies? You mean.. A person who don't watch a hindi movie is a disgrace person? 

Despite of all the crap you sooted at him.. Do remember that we/you/i don't have any rights to request/command any one not to show their face in the thread as it is not our/your/my forum.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 4, 2010)

i know i went overboard with my comment and i fully understand the forum rules but i've seen people ridicule hindi cinema only to watch movies like 2012.

i hope we have a special mod to remove troll posts in this thread


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2010)

@ratedrsuperstar, hey wat happened? why did u become so hyper???
Any probs???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

Anybody seen Blairwitch project...is it more scary than paranormal activity....
also pls tell abt the horror movie 'The shining'


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

Yo, "superstar", I don't watch those over-reactin' sons o' b*****s. No offense to ye but I hate Bollywood. And this' my opinion. I hope ye don't gun down at me, do ye? Give me Clint's classics anytime.

*Aliens vs. Predator*: 8.5/10. I want to know more 'bout Predators.
*The Day of the Jackal*: 9/10. Superb movie! Ed Fox's actin' was great.
*Signs*: 9.4/10. Awesome plot, superb actin' & the best M. Night Shyamalan's movie.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 5, 2010)

sorry guys i had just lost a PES 2010 championship match to a friend ;(  

but bollywood isnt the only form of hindi cinema.there are many better non-mainstream hindi/regional movies made by us

@NVIDIAGeek classics belong to a different category.the only saving grace about hollywood is that they release at least a dozen watchable films each year while we have  1-3 max. also i get POed at the fact that most people only see hollywood as an alternative to bollywood when there is so much of world cinema to offer


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Anybody seen Blairwitch project...is it more scary than paranormal activity....


I've seen it.
As I've not yet seen PA, can't compare it.
But, Blairwitch Project is something eerie. 
Starts boring, and feels repulsive as it progresses. But, its take is as a mocumentary so, twists and turns would take their time to come, and when it starts u'll enjoy it.
It does not fall in conventional horror movies. But its scary.
It successfully builds an eerie environment and absorbs u with the characters. Thus, u start to feel uneasy while watching it.
Watch it, its first of its kind and u won't be disappointed.



> also pls tell abt the horror movie 'The shining'


IMO, "The Shining" is better be called a psychological horror. Good, but I won't rate it best as many of here say so (if u r new to this genre, u may find it stunning and shocking enough but if u have the habit of watching such movies...it may nt appeal u that much)



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, "superstar", I don't watch those over-reactin' sons o' b*****s. No offense to ye but I hate Bollywood. And this' my opinion. I hope ye don't gun down at me, do ye? Give me Clint's classics anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, "superstar", I don't watch those over-reactin' sons o' b*****s. No offense to ye but I hate Bollywood. And this' my opinion. I hope ye don't gun down at me, do ye? Give me Clint's classics anytime.
> 
> *Aliens vs. Predator*: 8.5/10. I want to know more 'bout Predators.
> *The Day of the Jackal*: 9/10. Superb movie! Ed Fox's actin' was great.
> *Signs*: 9.4/10. Awesome plot, superb actin' & the best M. Night Shyamalan's movie.



Now you are talking completely wrong. Sure Bollywood is not giving lot of films that have the caliber but you are generalizing the things. Do you really think that all of hindi actors are sons of *****ees and all the movies they produce are crap?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

^I didn't say all the movies. But most of 'em are like I said.

@rhitwick: Yeah, AvP: Requiem, I've seen it & has loads of gore. I love AvP series. AvP 3's comin'? I've watched Predator too, the best Arnold film for me. It's so good. I've watched it 20-30 times. I saw it when I was 13. I'll never miss a year without seein' that movie . I hope Predators will be good, if not awesome.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 5, 2010)

indian film industry survives on plagiarism...so many dont know where they copy from and think bolly,kolly...making great movies...god bless india


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright i see a debate going on between bollywood and hollywood.

ok to lighten the matter here is something from my side. i will post for both the sides(hollywood and bollywood).

since its a huge topic i will try to keep it in short and simple.

though i have watched many movies but these days i have almost given up watching movies. or you can say from few years.


*CONS of indian cinema*​1.first as ethan said i find it very very annoying about bollywood.bollywood,kollywood tollywood...wtf. why they feel ashamed of naming it indian cinema or hindi cinema etc etc.

2.copy or rather inspiration the word they use is the main factor.In short lack of originality.

3.i have watched some of the karan johars movies take for example.and i only liked kuch kuch hota hai.even though it contained some stupid elements.
but rest of his movies feels like stupid.

4.i have seen the promos of 'my name is khan' and i didnt liked it a bit. 

5.best example i liked 'rang de basanti' a film which truley tried to hold all the colours.in short in one film they portrayed the current problems of india and its position/perception/relation compared to other countries. 
i liked andaz apna apna,hera pheri,...and many others including 70s and before 70s movies.

but leave them what i want to show is look even though some of them were remake but were hit because it had the indian essence in it.

i havent watched paa and i have no interest to watch it because it was 'inspired' from 'the strange case of benjamin button' 

*NOW PROS*​
take an example here say ghajini.

i have watched 'memento'(the moment man) and ghajni too.

(allthose who have watched the film should agree that the film memento is a classic and the presentation of the story itself is artistic and brilliant.the protagonit 'Leonard' played by guy pearce originally feels like he is suffering from 'short term memory loss'.great direction by cristopher nolan.)
i will rate memento as a crime art film.

Comming to ghajni I have no complaints against ghajni even though it has many stupid elements inside it.

reason:- if ghajni had been made a true copy of memento then it would have been a total flop.
1.very few people would have understood it in one go.
2.only intellectual people would have watched this film and would have criticised it for being a remake.

example 2:-  raaz said to be inspired from 'what lies beneath'

now here mahesh bhatt did an amazing thing  and he converted intellingently the whole hollywood film in to a nice entertaining hindi film.thats why it was a hit.
examples will go on.. 

in short moral of the story is  hindi film industry targets the audience who wants to enjoy a film without applying their brains much.

*HOLLYWOOD*​
Even hollywood also produces movies like crap.
as i said this debate is huge i will try to keep it in short.

lets pick..hmmm...yes..Armageddon..movie which intelligently masks the flaws for its first time viewers. 

yeah...when i watched the movie for the first time i liked it very much.
then after 3-4 times it really became very irritating for me.
over acting and stupid directions at some parts.even the story seems a bit stupid.except bruce willis other charecters seemed a bit painful.
i almost forgot all those as i have seen it long back.other wise i would have given more descriptions.

there are also many others. worse than this film.actually they even cannot be compared with this one. whose name i cant remember now.

but majority of the hollywood films emphasizes on science fiction.some of them are good. some of them are worthless.

films i can watch multiple times:- terminator judgement day,mission imposible1,2.jurrasic park,pitch black,chasing liberty,matrix,silence of the lambs,jaws1,jaws2...and some others(xmen,spiderman type not included)

some movies which i liked : kate and leopold(nice movie first time i saw hugh jackman without wolverine),jeepers creeper,the evolution,leon,the invasion of the body snatchers,the exorcist:the beginning......and many whose names i cant remember now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

^Yeah. Hollywood rules! Period. Bollywood people doesn't have the imaginary power. '60s had but not now. Who's the best director in Bollywood, eh? Let us compare him to THE BEST director in Hollywood, James Cameron. Shall we?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2010)

^^he is not the best yet.there are many.alfred hitchcock is the one i like.
even presently steven spielberg has made many wonderful movies.

i also liked 'koi mil gaya' good conversion of 'the extraterrestrial' in indian version by rakesh roshan.
but i dint liked its sequel at all.


----------



## dreams (Jan 5, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Anybody seen Blairwitch project...is it more scary than paranormal activity....
> also pls tell abt the horror movie 'The shining'


I watched PA and recently BWP. I would say, PA was much creepier than BWP. Atleast in PA, we can see the activities done by the ghost/spirit, walking in/out, closing of doors automatically, blewing the bedspread etc.. But in BWP, we can hear the sounds alone of the ghost/spirit. After watching BWP, went to IMDB and read all goof ups and trivia. This unplotted the many knots which was not understood by me by watching the movie. Like, who was standing faced to the wall in the climax, wat was rolled in the wood and cloth package etc. I got creepier only in the climax of BWP and that too lasted not more than a minute.
My choice would be PA.

@superstar
It is one's own perspective on watching movies. I too dont watch bollywood flicks, cos, now it has become pure skinshow. I too watch some good movies which were made in between. I am not against Bollywood movies, but its my own feeling.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 5, 2010)

*Rocket Singh - 8.5 / 10* Very nice film...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> i havent watched paa and i have no interest to watch it because it was 'inspired' from 'the strange case of benjamin button'


AFAIK, Paa is not copy of "Benjamin button" rather a "Robin Williams" movie Jack 

Well, let me tell u, hollywood also copies.
The kind of names u've wrote, I guess u r into world cinema.
U can find numerous movies of Korea, Chinese, Jap, German etc being remade into hollywood, yep most of the time they buy rights but in our case we just name it inspired or co-incident.

Till date a few directors are coming with original scripts, among them I would like to name,
Anurag Kashyap
Vishal Varadwaj
Shimit Amin
Anurag Basu
Madhur Bhandarkar (experimental, forcefully scripted research results)

In hollywood I liked the work of,
Steven Spielberg
Frank Oz
Christopher Nolan
And, my all time fav, Alfred Hitchcock

IMO, go for content...not language, not nation...


----------



## eggman (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't be movie snobs....Just enjoy them!!!

Coming to topic:

*THE FLY* - 9.5/10 : (repeat viewing)This is still one my favorite sci-fi / horror flick! The transformation of Bundlefly is scary as well as heart breaking! Must watch!!! 

*GROUNDHOG DAY*:9/10 : (repeatd viewing ) Tell you story of a man who is stuck in a day! Every day is Feb 2 for him, every tommorow infact today! Starring Bill Murray , this is again an excellent Comedy/Family movie!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 5, 2010)

^inception? i'm waiting for shutter island first


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah. Hollywood rules! Period. Bollywood people doesn't have the imaginary power. '60s had but not now. Who's the best director in Bollywood, eh? Let us compare him to THE BEST director in Hollywood, James Cameron. Shall we?



Hmmm.. What do you call Mani Rathnam, J.P.Dutta, Imtiaz Ali.. Sorry that's all i can remember after all I am from Andhra Pradesh. So, I watch a li'l BW movies.

Bollywood is a Crap for a person who Watches Hollywood. Directors are making the replicas of HW movies coz.. Younger generation are fascinated by those. And unfortunately what they are missing in this process is.. younger generation doesn't want the replicas of HW but the movies that has the caliber of those movies. And we can't see those type of films as long as our Producers, Heroes, Directors will stick to formulas and got stuck in number games.

And the person who watches BW movies should change..We should not compare every movie we see with the hollywood. We should see it as a distinct BW movie.

Sure BW lacks films that have novelty and creativity. But it is not because of the people who lack talent.. but the lack of producers who have courage to do it. 

And hey.. Don't let BW down and say it lacks talented people and it's full of 
b@st@@rds. It is the movie industry which other countries will see as a benchmark of our films. 

For me.. There is Telugu Film Industry where there will be 260 films released in a year and among them.. there will be only 2 or 3 hundred days films. EPIC lol isn't it(not even 2% of success ratio)!!!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> AFAIK, Paa is not copy of "Benjamin button" rather a "Robin Williams" movie Jack
> 
> Well, let me tell u, hollywood also copies.
> The kind of names u've wrote, I guess u r into world cinema.
> ...



rhitwick i have followed your previous posts and really liked those as i think at some points our ideas do match.

anyways here also i agree with you i know which movies you mean by giving those directors name. therefore as i have mentioned earlier i have no objection in such kind of movies.as they are original and have all those things which makes it like a pure indian film.

well coming to paa well thanks for bringing that to light..and i never said it is a copy.i said according to their word its inspired from that film.

but if i remember correctly actually its making was announced after that benjamin button film.though both might be totally different. but one thing is common in both the films the protagonist is born old. but in the later the story takes twist.(reverse)

anyways leave it.yes i do know many hollywood films also copy or remake but you have already answered that.that they buy rights.

and even some movies are worthless. actually i wanted to name one particularly i have seen in tv but its name is not comming to my mind right now.
anyways will post it later when it comes to my mind.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 5, 2010)

The Headless Woman 4.5/5 

amazing!!!!!! deserves to be among the top 5 movies of 08.magnificent work


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2010)

eggman said:


> This and Shawn Of The Dead are one of their kind! Smart, witty Comedy!!! Awesome flicks, both of them are!



ZombiLand beats both these movies if not hands down though..........


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 5, 2010)

Into The Wild 8/10
Beautiful movie.... I'll never forget this one. This is one of the best movies I've watched this year.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ Great soundtrack too!


----------



## eggman (Jan 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ZombiLand beats both these movies if not hands down though..........



Nah..not for me......I'll prefer Either Of them Over Zombieland , anyday!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hot Fuzz 5.5/10*

The Wicker Man+The Village+Dragging is this movie...
Everytime I thought its the end, and it starts something new...


----------



## a_medico (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Time Traveler's Wife* - Critics bashed it quite a bit. I haven't read the book but I quite liked the movie! Different script, worth a watch.


----------



## Krow (Jan 6, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah. Hollywood rules! Period. Bollywood people doesn't have the imaginary power. '60s had but not now. Who's the best director in Bollywood, eh? Let us compare him to THE BEST director in Hollywood, James Cameron. Shall we?


 Yeah, hollywood rules for spammers like you. Bollywood does not have the imaginary power oh yes! Apparently, before spamming this forum you did not watch No Smoking. '60's had but not now, because you did not see any movie other than Girlfriend and Popkorn khao mast ho jaao. For all I know and for all the spam you have been puking all over the forum, you can't even speak in Hindi. James Cameron is by no means Hollywood's best director.

I wish this forum was strictly moderated. Spammers like this one would get an instant and permanent ban, which is what they deserve. Apparently he did not contend with spamming the Game you are currently addicted to thread. Now he has spread his wings to the movies thread and the GPU News Channel too. Now if we don't discourage him now, he will fill this thread with Navis and Pandora and 





> CAMERON ROCKS! SH*T ANY NEWS OF AVATAR 2!! I CAN'T WAIT FOR IT.


 until everyone puts him in his ignore list.

To all readers, I am sorry if you feel this was uncalled for but just see the posts made by him in the game thread I mentioned or simply ask some other regular posters of the same thread. This nuisance had to be curbed before it got out of hand.

Back to the topic:

Final Fantasy: Advent Children : 7/10. Great 3D anime Action.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2010)

^Aww.. come on, no opinions from me? Ye'r a noob talkin' to a "Mr. Crowman-thinks-I'm-a-noob". Ignore me like Ethan does or don't bother me like every member does. I'll stop pukin' after ye stop pukin' on me. 

Whatever ye say, people. One man against many is worthless. I'll go to Avatar-Forums.com instead. Why would I sh*t around here, eh?


----------



## eggman (Jan 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Hot Fuzz 5.5/10*
> 
> The Wicker Man+The Village+Dragging is this movie...
> Everytime I thought its the end, and it starts something new...



Are you talking about the one starring Simon Pegg???


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2010)

eggman said:


> Are you talking about the one starring Simon Pegg???


Yes, I'm...

Have you seen this movie (had to write it only for minimum char entry)


----------



## eggman (Jan 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, I'm...
> 
> Have you seen this movie (had to write it only for minimum char entry)



Yeah! This along with Shaun Of The Dead is one of the best comedy/satire/parody I've ever seen! Can't believe You rate it so low!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2010)

eggman said:


> Yeah! This along with Shaun Of The Dead is one of the best comedy/satire/parody I've ever seen! Can't believe You rate it so low!


Parody???!!! I thought.... 
May be but obviously not satire, it can't touch that level.
Good comedy but ending felt dragging...


----------



## azzu (Jan 8, 2010)

notting hill - 7/10
now thats wat i call a love story


----------



## Nithu (Jan 8, 2010)

*The Time Travelers Wife - 8*


----------



## eggman (Jan 8, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes * - strong *8/10* : I had a low hopes before I went to the  movie as I was disappointed with the Trailer and didnt like the idea of Guy Ritchie directing it! But I was totally blown away !  RDJ and Jude Law did a brilliant job ...totally loved 'em! It is a popcorn film, and hence very high on entertainment factor! Maybe the Sherlock Holmes purists may not like many factors of it, but since I've not read much of it I can't complaint on that aspect! Perfect mixture of comedy, action and thriller ....Go watch it...totally worth the money!! I may watch it again!


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

3 Idiots: 5.5/10.

Personally I would give it 8/10 as I could relate a lot to Madhavan's character. As a film in itself, I felt that it has a lot of similarity to Munnabhai. In fact, the whole movie was actually a revitalised Munnabhai MBBS. Besides, it is just a popcorn film. Aamir looked lost initially, but made up later. Kareena looked like the girl from Jab We Met.  The major plus for me was Boman Irani and Madhavan. Sharman was fine, but he needs to find more versatile roles or his career will end up like Arshad Warsi's, doing all similar roles.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes...from trailers I could not accept him fighting a duel with some heavyweight, then some magic or watever that may be...

I've read the books and the character I've built in my mind is not matching with what is represented here...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2010)

*(500) Days of Summer 7/10 *

I found this is similar to "Love Aaj Kal", anyone else with me?
Even it has a similar scene from "Kal ho na ho" where random people are seen telling what "Love" is?

Good movie, great sound-tracks...pain is shown very abstractly, may be its like that or its more than that...





(but, how is it 8.1 in IMDB, I find it not that good)


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2010)

*Attack the gas station 9.5/10*

O, man wat a great comedy is this. Crazy as hell but still makes u sympathize with the baddies.

After a long time I've seen such a good comedy...don't miss it.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Sherlock Holmes...from trailers I could not accept him fighting a duel with some heavyweight, then some magic or watever that may be...
> 
> I've read the books and the character I've built in my mind is not matching with what is represented here...


I have read almost the whole of Sherlock Holmes. I think I'm missing this movie. I hate to see movies based on novels I liked a lot. Anyone else who thinks LOTR movies are more of badly made music videos of the book? No flames please. Just my two paise.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> I have read almost the whole of Sherlock Holmes. I think I'm missing this movie. I hate to see movies based on novels I liked a lot. Anyone else who thinks LOTR movies are more of badly made music videos of the book? No flames please. Just my two paise.


What's your standpoint on the movie from a stand alone perspective?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

i am not sure but i think its a comical version of actual sherlock holmes.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What's your standpoint on the movie from a stand alone perspective?


If it's Sherlock Holmes you are speaking about, then I have not seen it and I will not see it because I am a huge fan of the books. Sherlock's observation is what inspired me to observe the surroundings a lot and is one reason why I love photography today.  I would hate to see a bad portrayal of him or in other words, I would hate to see the book not being done justice.

If it's LOTR you are speaking about, then I feel that the movie has done justice to the story and not altered it to suit commercial needs. For someone who has not read the book, it is a very good film, but for someone who has felt the beauty of the book, I am sorry to say that the film is a badly made music video. A simple example: you read the book and you relate to a certain character a lot. In the film you find that the particular character has been neglected/portrayed in an altogether different manner which differs a lot from the way you imagined him/her to be. The mind is a playground, it tends to fill the gaps in the story with imaginary events and this is something a movie can usually not make happen. But the book succeeds in doing this. It is an extension to my imagination and the way I visualised the whole novel was vastly different from the way it was portrayed. FYI, I thank the movie for making me read the book, which I finished in 8 days, 6 hours continuous reading each day.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> If it's LOTR you are speaking about, then I feel that the movie has done justice to the story and not altered it to suit commercial needs. For someone who has not read the book, it is a very good film, but for someone who has felt the beauty of the book, I am sorry to say that the film is a badly made music video. A simple example: you read the book and you relate to a certain character a lot. In the film you find that the particular character has been neglected/portrayed in an altogether different manner which differs a lot from the way you imagined him/her to be. The mind is a playground, it tends to fill the gaps in the story with imaginary events and this is something a movie can usually not make happen. But the book succeeds in doing this. It is an extension to my imagination and the way I visualised the whole novel was vastly different from the way it was portrayed. FYI, I thank the movie for making me read the book, which I finished in 8 days, 6 hours continuous reading each day.


Don't get me wrong. My query arose mainly due to the fact that I hate reading novels and often see people commenting about the book being better, and not the movie. So used to wonder how you guys (who read the novels and then watch the movie or vice versa) would feel LOTR would be from a movie perspective, assuming it wasn't based on any book.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2010)

*Chasing Amy 9/10*

Far more weird than "101 Reykjavik" (comparing only weirdness here, nothing else) and even more strong than that.

It asks ur brain and heart at the same time. Very few movies are capable of doing it.

I really liked this movie.
Guys with open mind and patience can give it a try...u won't regret.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Don't get me wrong. My query arose mainly due to the fact that I hate reading novels and often see people commenting about the book being better, and not the movie. So used to wonder how you guys (who read the novels and then watch the movie or vice versa) would feel LOTR would be from a movie perspective, assuming it wasn't based on any book.


Totally cool with me. I feel such queries are necessary. Besides, the movie made me read the novel, which is a 1100 page monster.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2010)

Awaiting short user reviews on...

Spirited Away..

Amelie

Fantastic Mr.Fox


----------



## eggman (Jan 10, 2010)

^^
Awesome
Awesome
Haven't seen yet!


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Awaiting short user reviews on...
> 
> Spirited Away..
> 
> ...


Spirited away is fantastic anime. Must watch. Also watch Howl's Moving Castle. Both are by Hayao Miyazaki. IMHO, Howl is better but many disagree.  Miyazaki's films are awesome.

Not seen the other two yet.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2010)

Avatar plot FAIL!!!
*failblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/epic-fail-avatar-plot-fail.jpg


----------



## Nithu (Jan 11, 2010)

^^:glass-surprise:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey hows this movie: "Vantage Point"


----------



## a_medico (Jan 13, 2010)

What have you done to the movie thread! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon8.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw 'Derailed' a few days ago on Zee Studio. I think that has been remade to the hindi film 'The Train', although I have not watched the hindi version personally. I think that one was an interesting movie. I liked it, although I do not know how fellow digitians will think.


----------



## eggman (Jan 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Avatar plot FAIL!!!
> *failblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/epic-fail-avatar-plot-fail.jpg



Awesome!haha!!


----------



## azzu (Jan 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *(500) Days of Summer 7/10 *
> 
> I found this is similar to "Love Aaj Kal", anyone else with me?
> Even it has a similar scene from "Kal ho na ho" where random people are seen telling what "Love" is?
> ...



watched it totally different Holly wood love story
but not that great 
but i cant compare it Loveajkal (may be bcoz of im a great fan of imtiaz ali )


----------



## Nithu (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ink - 7/10*

Nothing great...But a different kind of movie...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jan 14, 2010)

Life Is Hot In Cracktown - Little Out of the league but enjoyable.


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 14, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hey hows this movie: "Vantage Point"



its a gud movie
i'll rate it 3.5/5
gud way of representing a small story in different ways *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy15.gif


----------



## Chirag (Jan 14, 2010)

Attack the Gas Station was pretty nice. Thank you Rhitwik. Any other movies like that?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2010)

watched species I,II,III.first one was ok last two were completely unnecessary.

even watchmen. i think its the first hollywood movie i have seen which is 3 hours long.
i really didn't liked the movie at all.it could have been better but i think the direction was poor.the movie is too slow for a superhero movie.but the ending was ok.

it was almost similar to the sin city which also is made from graphic novel/comics.but still i would say sin city was quite fast.


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

Just watched Leon: The Professional, loved it, thousand times better than the blasted Hindi remake.


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2010)

^Which is the Hindi remake?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^Which is the Hindi remake?


Bichhu


----------



## tkin (Jan 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Bichhu


One word, Yuck.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2010)

*Videodrome ? / 10*

I don't know how to rate it; I'm NOT clear about the concept very much.
Weird subject and more weird representation...
Not for faint hearted...watch out for some violence.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Attack the gas station 9.5/10*
> 
> O, man wat a great comedy is this. Crazy as hell but still makes u sympathize with the baddies.
> 
> After a long time I've seen such a good comedy...don't miss it.



That climax scene at petrol pump with everyone dripped in petrol is copied over to a bollywood movie AFAIR.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2010)

kanjar said:


> That climax scene at petrol pump with everyone dripped in petrol is copied over to a bollywood movie AFAIR.



I think that movie was "Hera Pheri"


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 16, 2010)

quan chi said:


> watched species I,II,III.first one was ok last two were completely unnecessary.



Watch the 4th one...****... all movies r just waste of time and money ... First movie was best in which can only be rated 5 at best.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2010)

*i48.tinypic.com/6zvnz5.jpg

Excellent!! 

Christopher nolan is the real magician.

even though i had easily guessed his trick after viewing the 65% of the movie (i think anybody can if observed properly).


nothing for hugh jackman as i like his acting you can say i am kinda fan of him.
and christian bale too was good actually every one of them(other artists here) did their best and it was indeed the best.

though there are some flaws but if overlooked it is a very good movie.

i rate it 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2010)

*Don't look now 5.5/10*

This is a horror movie (as I came to know from IMDB), has very high rating and good reviews, but I admit that I could not get this movie.
I'm not sure if I should be scared after (during) watching this movie.

This movie failed for me at least.

Oh, yea, it has the longest scene after a porno I guess


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 17, 2010)

quan chi said:


> *ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjAwMDAwODg2NV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMzQ1MzczMQ@@._V1._SX270_SY400_.jpg
> 
> Excellent!!
> 
> ...



LOL, you didn't mentioned the movie name.. are you referring to The Prestige?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 17, 2010)

yea seems like The Prestige's review.


----------



## eggman (Jan 17, 2010)

quan chi said:


> [
> Christopher nolan is the real magician.



+1
He has made six awesome films........I mean MindBlowing stuff.......

Even his least acclaimed film, Insomnia, is a very good thriller!! And do check out FOLLOWING...although its B&W, it's pretty awesome!!

One of my favorite directors !
Do check out the trailer to his latest flick, Inception. Looks awesome:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3XzUYd6nrU


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2010)

lol guys when i have posted the poster of the movie which almost holds the required details. then is it necessary to mention the name?



eggman said:


> +1
> He has made six awesome films........I mean MindBlowing stuff.......
> 
> Even his least acclaimed film, Insomnia, is a very good thriller!! And do check out FOLLOWING...although its B&W, it's pretty awesome!!
> ...



actually i have only seen two of his films this one and memento.both were very good.though i would rate memento more than this.

btw thanks for your suggestion i will surely try to watch it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2010)

quan chi said:


> lol guys when i have posted the poster of the movie which almost holds the required details. then is it necessary to mention the name?



Apparently none but u is able to see that poster.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 17, 2010)

quan chi said:


> lol guys when i have posted the poster of the movie which almost holds the required details. then is it necessary to mention the name?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! you didnt' watched The Dark Knight?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> OMG! you didnt' watched The Dark Knight?



nope.i am not much into superhero movies.i havent watched any superman movies completely.

though i like batman but i have only seen one movie completely. based on it which is batman and robin.




rhitwick said:


> Apparently none but u is able to see that poster.



^^ok edited the post now i think its visible to everyone.


----------



## eggman (Jan 17, 2010)

^^While Batman Begins is more like a "typical" superhero movie, although miles ahead of SpiderMan or Superman franchise ..."The Dark Knight" takes the genre to a new level!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2010)

*A Bittersweet Life 7/10*

Well, this can anyday get a 8 rating hands down but the second half is just 15-20 mins long.

Previously I complemented *Awarapan* on being very good revenge movie and acting of Imran Hasmi, If only I knew the Bhat camp translated "A bittersweet life" into Hindi movie (though acting of Imran Hasmi still commendable)

A Bittersweet Life is stylish, hard and soft at the same time, but those long shots just spoiled the experience for me.

In the end, even after watching the original I would still rate Awarapan and A Bittersweet Life as 7...


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 17, 2010)

Just Watched *"The Fourth Kind"*, will rate it *7/10*.

My Brief review .

Its based on Alien abduction Theory, backed by real case study video footage included in the movie. Its similar to Paranormal activity, but assuming the fact that the footage are real, its a nice thriller. 

I would have rated it higher, but i doubt the authenticity of these footage, but in any case.. this is a new concept of movie making and these footage actually makes you feel its real. (I hope its not a spoiler=) The most interesting moments of movie are shown simultaneously with real and movie footages. I liked that part, which gives an experience somewhere between a depiction and a documentary, especially in supernatural scenes.

The movie script is good, the lead actress Milla Jovovich has provided justification to her role. 
The only drawback i will describe is the quality of case study footage, which takes quality away. But, you can't have all the eggs on same basket.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

*Invictus*  My rating *6.5/10*


My brief review:

Its a post independence period movie on southafrica , which tells a story about nelson Mandela and SA national rugby team.
Overall, its a nice movie, but the sport part didn't raise even even a single hair. Story is OK, but it may be the case that nationalistic script of africa doesn't excite us, story depicting them pleading sell better.

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

Next target : *"the men who stare at goat"*


----------



## a_medico (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Fourth Kind* - You will like it if you loved _Paranormal Activity_(though _PA_ was much better).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Ugly Truth* - WOW! This movie caught me by surprise. Saw it yesterday afternoon and it was really good. I wasn't expecting a knock-out performance, but Butler and Heigl were a great pairing.

*Sorority Row* - Again a decent thriller/slasher flick. Trashy acting, but good death scenes.

*Ha phraeng a.k.a Phobia 2* - Never knew this sequel came up until I was queueing up my movies. Not bad compared to the first one. This one has 5 stories coming from 5 different directors. 2 of which were pathetic and the rest had the occasional chill factor. I still prefer the first one over the sequel.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Ha phraeng a.k.a Phobia 2* - Never knew this sequel came up until I was queueing up my movies. Not bad compared to the first one. This one has 5 stories coming from 5 different directors. 2 of which were pathetic and the rest had the occasional chill factor. I still prefer the first one over the sequel.


Phobia 2, when did it release???
Hmmmm

Liked the first one, apart from the school one all were good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Phobia 2, when did it release???
> Hmmmm


It released on September 24, 2009.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Green Mile*

I'll give it a 9/10. Very touching movie, carries a strong message. I loved all the characters, and the acting was great too. The movie is a good 3 hrs, but I loved every bit of it.

Any other movies like this one?

btw, Percy used the phrase- "ride the lightning" in this movie. I wonder if it was inspired by Metallica's song?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 19, 2010)

Watched Couples retreat just to listen A. R. Rahman's soundtrack and it was awesome . Not the movie but the soundtrack specially the end song which is partially in Hindi .
About the movie there isnt anything new or interesting although there are some good laughs . I ill give the movie 6.5/10


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 19, 2010)

Crips and Bloods: Made In America 3.5/5

A docu on the most violent neighbourhood in LA which has accounted for 15k murders in the past 20 yrs in America

In The Loop 4.25/5

Brilliant brit sarcastic humor on the anglo-american relations.A Must Watch!!


----------



## a_medico (Jan 20, 2010)

*(500) days of summer* - Cute movie with an awesome soundtrack. Good to have in a collection too. 

*The Fly *- Was more like a B-grade horror movie but still enjoyable.


----------



## eggman (Jan 20, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *
> 
> The Fly - Was more like a B-grade horror movie but still enjoyable.*


*

Despite its cheesiness , I can't stop loving it!!!*


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2010)

oceans 11,12,13. full timepass movie lol.i really enjoyed each one of them.one thing just dont apply your brains.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 21, 2010)

^Oceans is a great popcorn series.dont be guilty about it


----------



## Nithu (Jan 21, 2010)

*3 Idiots - 8/10* a must watch movie...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^Oceans is a great popcorn series.dont be guilty about it


yeah you are right. but why should i be guilty about it.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 22, 2010)

^coz u said "dont apply your brains".most hollywood entertainers are to be watched like that


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 22, 2010)

Gulal 3.5/5 

i agree that is a local theatre going worthy film. i felt that AK hit so many good points but just couldnt keep it all together till the end.if only the climax resulted in something as good as the rest of the film.superb soundtrack i have to say though


----------



## eggman (Jan 22, 2010)

*The Beast and the Beauty (Yasuwa minyeo)  *- 6/10 :
About a guy who has lied about his looks to his Blind Girlfriend and how he hides and lies from her when she gets her vision back! Nice Rom-Com...once a watch!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 22, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 2.75/5 

A good tea-time flick.have seen too much of guy ritchie i suppose to really enjoy this.still should be a good watch for anyone.another fact that was established here is, i dont like brit fictional heroes


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 22, 2010)

Paranormal Activity - 3.5/5
i did not feel so scary. ya there r few scenes which made me open my mouth like that leg pulling scene... if Katie and Micah would hav been alive they would hav made a lot of money...


----------



## eggman (Jan 22, 2010)

^^The only scary thing was the Heroin's weight!


----------



## Chirag (Jan 23, 2010)

@hot_zubs - If alive? What do you mean?


----------



## a_medico (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw couple of wonderful horror movies back to back.

*Dog Soldiers* - A low budget horror movie(2002) by Neil Marshall, the director of _The Descent_. Very gripping. Saw a good british horror after _28 days later_. Thanks to whoever recommended it. 

*Case 39* - Entertaining. But could have been 20 mins short for better impact. The girl from Silent Hill has acted brilliantly. Awesome track at the end credits called 'Army of Angels'. Hunting for it!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 23, 2010)

*August Rush - 3.25/5*

Partially captivating,kinda imaginary story of a musical prodigy who seeks his lost parents through music.a bit cheesy at times,but wrth watching once.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 23, 2010)

Expecting user reviews about the movie 'Life is Beautiful(1999)'


----------



## eggman (Jan 23, 2010)

^^It's 1997 .......

And one of the most beautiful films out there!! Perfect film to Laugh and Cry at the same time!!!!
I gave it 10/10 .........


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 23, 2010)

^ My friend told me that it was released in 1999 and it is absolutely boring as he didn't understood the english they are speaking. After I read you post I figured that it is a Italian one. ROFL @ that guy.

I will get it tomorrow.


----------



## eggman (Jan 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ My friend told me that it was released in 1999 and it is absolutely boring as* he didn't understood the english they are speaking.*




Really???????
LOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 23, 2010)

eggman said:


> ^^The only scary thing was the Heroin's weight!



absolutely right dude




Chirag said:


> @hot_zubs - If alive? What do you mean?



i did not get ur question...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 23, 2010)

Memories of Murder 4.5/5 

absolutely brilliant.i envy how a small country makes such good cinema and how we.......


----------



## Chirag (Jan 24, 2010)

@hot zubs - You said if they were alive, they would have earned lots of money. They are alive.


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 24, 2010)

Moon ... one word awesome


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 24, 2010)

Chirag said:


> @hot zubs - You said if they were alive, they would have earned lots of money. They are alive.



they r alive
no dude they r dead, Micah's body was found days later n Katie was shot by d officer...
i'm not sure but i read it @ Wikipedia...
ny source that states that Micah n Katie r alive...


----------



## Nithu (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ dude.. they are dead only in the movie... not in the real world... 

just check their Filmography section in imdb.. they both appeared in "The Jay Leno Show" & "The Bonnie Hunt Show" in 2009.. (the movie was shot in 2007 right..)
Micah Sloat
Katie Featherston


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 24, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes:* I enjoyed this movie. RDJ put on a good British accent and accomplished the role of Holmes perfectly. Same goes for Law as Dr.Watson. I haven't really read any of the books, so am a bit curious to know if Holmes was a kung-fu guy and a detective or just the latter? 

The ending was a clear indication of a sequel waiting to be introduced. I would like to know more about Professor Moriarity's side of the story as well.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 24, 2010)

@hot zubs - Yes alive. There are three different endings to Paranormal Activity. They are indeed alive. There is going to be PA2 also, I think.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Sherlock Holmes:* I enjoyed this movie. RDJ put on a good British accent and accomplished the role of Holmes perfectly. Same goes for Law as Dr.Watson. I haven't really read any of the books, so am a bit curious to know if Holmes was a kung-fu guy and a detective or just the latter?



i have not read all but some.and holmes is a serious charecter AFAIK.
though he is supposed to be good at disguises but as far as the 'kung-fu guy' is concerned.i think it has been just added to the movie for fun
by the trailor of the movie i think they have portrayed him quite differently here.a bit comical to be precise.(as i have not seen the movie therefore cant comment much)


----------



## Nithu (Jan 24, 2010)

*The Fourth Kind - 7.5/10* Creepy alien abduction movie...


----------



## eggman (Jan 24, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Memories of Murder 4.5/5
> 
> absolutely brilliant.i envy how a small country makes such good cinema and how we.......



If you liked this film, then you gottu watch ZODIAC ! Masterful film !!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 24, 2010)

quan chi said:


> i have not read all but some.and holmes is a serious charecter AFAIK.
> though he is supposed to be good at disguises but as far as the 'kung-fu guy' is concerned.i think it has been just added to the movie for fun
> by the trailor of the movie i think they have portrayed him quite differently here.a bit comical to be precise.(as i have not seen the movie therefore cant comment much)



yep you are right, its guy ritchie way, and the story is also new and no adapted from any of sir arthur conan doyles , i think( may be wrong also),
watched yesterday.


----------



## eggman (Jan 24, 2010)

*L'appartement*(french) -  I can't rate this movie because I'm left confused at the end!!  Anyway coming to reviewing this movie, I have to say this is brilliantly  made thriller with a complex plot!! There are complex relationships among characters which are masterfully revealed one after another during the film! As the movie progresses the things starts to get clearer and become complex. Amazingly directed, film becomes interesting with every passing minutes! Although this film was released earlier, it Reminded me of Mullholland Dr.(another amazing piece of Cinema) and direction style of Hitchcock! However the end is ...raises many questions!! Maybe I will have to rewatch this film to get the answers!!  To sum it up, if you like Thrillers with Complex Plot ,or Puzzle kind films(like Mullholland Dr.) ....you simply canNOT afford to miss this film!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 24, 2010)

@eggman i've seen zodiac but this was better.way better.zodiac is gr8 too but not this good


----------



## quan chi (Jan 24, 2010)

Quantum of solace.
is it a bond movie. i kinda didnt liked it much.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 24, 2010)

Triangle (2009) - Nice movie. Though there are many questions left unanswered at the end.


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 25, 2010)

@Nithu and @chirag
OMG!!!
i'm shocked to know that Micah and Katie r alive...
were can i get d complete original story to read can u plz giv me a link to it...


----------



## Chirag (Jan 25, 2010)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1179904/faq - Check about the movie endings.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 25, 2010)

Noroi (Curse) - If you loved Blair witch project and Paranormal Activity, this is the one you'd probably enjoy too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 25, 2010)

Life is Beautiful - 9/10

Great movie. The way the main lead faces every thing in his life with smile.. is telling us something.

12 Angry man - 8/10

Finally saw this after a long delay. The movie is great. But I think it willfully hides the fate of the child. And revealing the murder mystery would have been great.


Did any one saw, Goya's Ghost?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 25, 2010)

Whiteout.

 5/10.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 25, 2010)

*Looking for Eric* - A story of a man from uk pissed with the "ghar ghar ki kahani" problems,but finds inspiration to tackle them from Eric Cantona,his idol.

Rating- *8.5/10*

as usual *0.5* for the brit accent  Also *0.5* for *Eric Cantona*,his sheer presence is electrifying


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 25, 2010)

Almost famous-9.5/10


----------



## eggman (Jan 26, 2010)

*VIDEODROME* - Strange, weird,creepy,WTF? but brilliant Film, definitely ahead of its time and touching out on essential social topics!! Seriously, I've watched it for the first time and don't know what to make of it!! But I liked it v.much , so much that I'm gonna check the directors other films too .....totally became a fan of David Cronenberg!!  Totally loved it!!!


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 26, 2010)

Half Baked 8/10

For all you junkies out there..


----------



## Nithu (Jan 26, 2010)

*The Hurt Locker - 8/10*

good movie...

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

Hey guys...

*Avatar became the highest-grossing film of all time...*

All-Time Box Office: World-wide


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 26, 2010)

^if the ticket prices aren't the same every year,this list will change every year

Bright Star 4/5

amazing performance by the actors.especially the female lead.great direction too.


----------



## eggman (Jan 27, 2010)

Nithu said:


> [/COLOR]Hey guys...
> 
> *Avatar became the highest-grossing film of all time...*
> 
> All-Time Box Office: World-wide



I'm not very happy about it 
I preferred Titanic as being #1...

anyway ...

*AUDITION (Japanese) * - 5/10 :Totally disappointed with the flick. Nonsense pretentious stuff !! The only good part was the (spoiler)Torture(/spoiler) part....that too was Ok Ok!!!I've seen much worse!


----------



## azzu (Jan 27, 2010)

satyam shivam sundaram (old dont remeber the year)
old movie but quite xcellent direction in the climax by the director (raj kapoor)


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2010)

*On-topic:* 
Avatar - 6/10
3 idiots - 7/10



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, "superstar", I don't watch those over-reactin' sons o' b*****s. No offense to ye but I hate Bollywood. *And this' my opinion.* I hope ye don't gun down at me, do ye? Give me Clint's classics anytime.


A great man once said, "Opinions are like a$$holes. Everyone has one." 


NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah. Hollywood rules! Period. *Bollywood  people doesn't have the imaginary power. '60s had but not now.*


 


NVIDIAGeek said:


> Who's the  best director in Bollywood, eh? Let us compare him to *THE BEST director  in Hollywood, James Cameron.* Shall we?


 

I apologize for the troll.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 29, 2010)

Edge Of heaven 4.25/5

very good film with the best credits that i've seen 
watch it guys,one of the best of 08


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 29, 2010)

*Frost-Nixon* - *4/5*

An excellent movie based on the world famous interview of Richard Nixon by a cocky Brit talk-show host David Frost..based on the infamous Watergate Scandal.

worth watching,especially the final quarter of the movie is uber pwnage.


*Man On Wire* - *3.75/5*

This is a great movie-cum-documentary based on a French tightrope walker's struggle and realisation of his dream to rope-walk between the now non-existent World Trade Centre.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking for Eric 3.75/5

although its kinda a generic feel good movie the strong performances and the emotional bonds makes it very worthwhile


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2010)

The Dark Knight:- 8/10.
A really AWESOME movie, probably the best best movie i've watched this year yet.

Duma: - 7/10
Nice movie about at kid and his cheetah.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes - 7.5/10*

Nice detective story...


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes - 4/5

its really a must watch movie for Digitians...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2010)

Mad Money 7/10:- Nice federal crime movie.


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 31, 2010)

The Spy Next Door - 2/5

its a gud time pass movie*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/123.gif
Jackie chain's moves n stunts looks too artificial, i liked the acting of the kid "Nora" (Alina foley) she was gud *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy15.gif

anyone watched "ishqiya" 
hoping some gud comments on it*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/ohyeah.gif


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes*-  i give it a 10/10...it was perfect for me..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 31, 2010)

*New York, I Love You*: I had high hopes for this movie which boasted such a good star cast, but sadly it turned out to be totally mediocre. The start was really interesting, however there were so many stories added that it was difficult to keep a tab of them. I thought it would have been like Love Actually, but it was not even remotely close to it. Being anthology of stories, I thought they would all be inter-weaved, but even that didn't happen. Shia LaBeouf's didn't really make any sense and it was directed by Shekar Kapur and same goes for Natalie Portman's directed segment (the father and her daughter). The stories that I did like however were that of: Ethan Hawke and Maggie Q, Orlando Bloom and Christina Ricci & Hayden Christensen and Rachel Bilson. So I'm not totally satisfied with the overall presentation of the film.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2010)

*Triangle* - I hoped it to be a typical B-grade horror....and it turned out to be outstanding stuff. Won't reveal much. Just go for it. Its different.

*Town Creek* - Typical B-grade horror but directed by Joel Schumacher, so its fast paced. Watchable once.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> @Nithu and @chirag
> OMG!!!
> i'm shocked to know that Micah and Katie r alive...
> were can i get d complete original story to read can u plz giv me a link to it...



Is was just a movie...is it based on True story????

Vantage Point - 4/5 ....Gud movie


----------



## Chirag (Feb 1, 2010)

^^
The clip they showed in the movie of a girl being possessed by some random ghost might be real. I mean, they thank certain people for providing the clip so that might be real. Not sure though.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 1, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Is was just a movie...is it based on True story????



Yes it z a true story...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> Yes it z a true story...


OMG..!!!
Guyz, get real...its JUST A MOVIE
If this is a true incident then BWP and Cloverfield is also true incident...

From wiki,



> _*Paranormal Activity*_ is a 2007 American independent horror film *written and directed* by Oren  Peli.





> First-time director Oren Peli had been afraid of ghosts his entire  life, even fearing the comedy film _Ghostbusters,_  but intended to channel that fear into something positive and  productive.*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranormal_Activity_(film)#cite_note-latimes-16  *Peli took a year to prepare his own house for shooting, going so far as  to repaint the walls, add furniture, put in a carpet, and build a  stairwell.**en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranormal_Activity_(film)#cite_note-Making_of_Paranormal-17  In this time, he also did extensive research into paranormal phenomena  and demonology, stating, "We wanted to be as truthful as we could be."  *The reason for making the ghost in the story a demon was a result of the  research pointing to the most malevolent and violent entities being  "demons".**en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paranormal_Activity_(film)#cite_note-interview-18  The phenomena in the film takes place largely at night—the  vulnerability of being asleep, Peli reasoned, taps into a human being's  most primal fear, stating, "If something is lurking in your home there's  not much you can do about it."


----------



## swapraj (Feb 1, 2010)

If You loves silent movies then few are :
1. Forest Gump
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. You Have Got Mail
4. A Few Good Men
5. Reader


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2010)

swapraj said:


> If You loves *silent* movies then few are :
> 1. Forest Gump
> 2. A Beautiful Mind
> 3. You Have Got Mail
> ...



Silent???!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 1, 2010)

^ that brought teh lulz 

The Hurt Locker 4.5/5 wonderful and as good as eggman has reviewed it to be.best american/uk movie of 2009


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 1, 2010)

*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/sign40.gif
thnx for the info rhitwick...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 1, 2010)

(500) Days of Summer 2.75/5

guys with soft nuts may like this.but this wasnt at all awful.pretty enjoyable and good movie for anyone who likes the genre


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^

Nice soundtrack too. To be very frank, I am not too sure about my nuts....hard or soft. But I liked the movie.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 2, 2010)

^   

Any OST featuring Regina Spektor and Feist = epic win


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 2, 2010)

Catch Me If You Can - 4.5/5

one word to it "AWESOME" *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy64.gif


----------



## eggman (Feb 3, 2010)

^Awesome flick


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> Catch Me If You Can - 4.5/5
> 
> one word to it "AWESOME" *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy64.gif


Very good movie with good story.
Even better acting by the leads Tom Hanks and Leonardo...

Ummm, not on the similar concept, but u may would like to see *The Counterfeiters*
Watch it for some great acting and good stories...

I liked it more for its grey characters.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^
wil watch it soon...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Feb 3, 2010)

2010 Oskar nominess announced , 10 best movies are 
    *  “Avatar” James Cameron and Jon Landau, Producers
    * “The Blind Side” Nominees to be determined
    * “District 9” Peter Jackson and Carolynne Cunningham, Producers
    * “An Education” Finola Dwyer and Amanda Posey, Producers
    * “The Hurt Locker” Nominees to be determined
    * “Inglourious Basterds” Lawrence Bender, Producer
    * “Precious: Based on the Novel ‘Push’ by Sapphire” Lee Daniels, Sarah Siegel-Magness and Gary Magness, Producers
    * “A Serious Man” Joel Coen and Ethan Coen, Producers
    * “Up” Jonas Rivera, Producer
    * “Up in the Air” Daniel Dubiecki, Ivan Reitman and Jason Reitman, Producers


----------



## eggman (Feb 3, 2010)

Yet to See
AN Education
Precious (Will Skip, I think....from the look of the trailers)
A Serious Man

oh , btw....What Happened to MOON? Totally snubbed????


----------



## Nithu (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Midnight Meat Train - 7/10*


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 3, 2010)

^A.E & A.S.M both are excellent films.u think the moon got snubbed  damn then i should kill myself for bright star not getting even a mention except the costume category.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2010)

*2012 6/10* (2 for story and 4 for destruction)

(And let me tell you this is the perfect movie for 3D nor Avatar)

Well, its kind of hindi movie with gr8 special effects.
Lots and lots of loopholes with sh1tty story.

b/w, has anyone here seen this movie *Waterworld*, if not good, but different.


----------



## Xmen360 (Feb 4, 2010)

Guys I have seem to have forgotten the name of a Japanese or korean movie.The story of which goes something like this...

Some sort of inoculation program is carried out some years back and as the children grow up to be youngsters, at certain time the pill or whatever activates and then they die.SO that the population remains in check as well as values of people.No one takes their lives for granted.Coz no one knows who is gonna die.
Then there is this fellow who works for an agency whose job is to deliver the message 24 hours earlier to the "to be dead soon" victim so that he can spend his time with family for a last time.

Can some one please tell me the name of this movie.?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 4, 2010)

Goodbye Solo 4.25/5   (4.5/5 biased)

To review this w/o spoilers would be very difficult for me.so as always i would just recommend this to every "real" film buff here.wonderful story and powerful performances to back it up.

i've read a lot of criticism about the credibility of The Hurt Locker, so i currently place this above it in my best english language film of 09


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 4, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> Guys I have seem to have forgotten the name of a Japanese or korean movie.The story of which goes something like this...
> 
> Some sort of inoculation program is carried out some years back and as the children grow up to be youngsters, at certain time the pill or whatever activates and then they die.SO that the population remains in check as well as values of people.No one takes their lives for granted.Coz no one knows who is gonna die.
> Then there is this fellow who works for an agency whose job is to deliver the message 24 hours earlier to the "to be dead soon" victim so that he can spend his time with family for a last time.
> ...



wow the story sounds really great *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy15.gif
i haven't watched it for sure *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/ohyeah.gif


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> Guys I have seem to have forgotten the name of a Japanese or korean movie.The story of which goes something like this...
> 
> Some sort of inoculation program is carried out some years back and as the children grow up to be youngsters, at certain time the pill or whatever activates and then they die.SO that the population remains in check as well as values of people.No one takes their lives for granted.Coz no one knows who is gonna die.
> Then there is this fellow who works for an agency whose job is to deliver the message 24 hours earlier to the "to be dead soon" victim so that he can spend his time with family for a last time.
> ...


Name please.


----------



## Xmen360 (Feb 5, 2010)

^guys.... its not a action movie more of a drama ...

Somebody please help me with the name of the movie.

I ll add some more storylines ...

There are some 3-4 stories which run parallely. One more young fellow is about to die whose mother is the mayor of the town and she also subscribes to the idea of population control by such measures.Now that its her own sons turn what happens next is the movie..

There are also 2 friends who play music songs outside on the street and one day a music director/producer recognizes them but only is interested in one of them.They then break up their friendship and part ways.After some years the fellow who didnt get the job now works as a small time musician for bigger producers.Oneday the producer for whom he works recognizes his talent and puts him on TV for a live solo perfomance.But tragedy strikes .... 24 hours earlier he receives the agency letter that he will die in one day.What happens next... is the movie.


----------



## eggman (Feb 5, 2010)

^^man!!! This film sounds awesome...........


----------



## Xmen360 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^ what !!!!!!!!  you also dont know.I was seriuosly thinking maybe you should be able to tell me its name.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2010)

@Xmen360, dude I found these movies, not exactly similar but one matches 80% of what ur talking and rest are also interesting.

*Logan's  Run (matches most)*

*Le travail du furet*

*Space Available (2004)*

*Nineteen Eighty-Four*

*Alphaville, une étrange aventure de Lemmy Caution*


----------



## utsav (Feb 5, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> Guys I have seem to have forgotten the name of a Japanese or korean movie.The story of which goes something like this...
> 
> Some sort of inoculation program is carried out some years back and as the children grow up to be youngsters, at certain time the pill or whatever activates and then they die.SO that the population remains in check as well as values of people.No one takes their lives for granted.Coz no one knows who is gonna die.
> Then there is this fellow who works for an agency whose job is to deliver the message 24 hours earlier to the "to be dead soon" victim so that he can spend his time with family for a last time.
> ...



its Ikigami


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2010)

utsav said:


> its Ikigami





All hail Utsav....
Kudos dude


----------



## Xmen360 (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^ Utsav ........... waaahhh... you got it right. Have you seen the movie ? How did you go about finding its name without watching the movie.?

Also thanks rhitwick for taking your time and helping out.


----------



## eggman (Feb 5, 2010)

Hats off to Utsav !!! Great work..........


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 5, 2010)

utsav said:


> its Ikigami



Thanx a lot Utsav *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy64.gif

if any1 has watched it plz rate...


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 5, 2010)

just finished watching "Up In Air"... its an awesome flick and I rate it 4.5/5... wonderful acting by George Clooney...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2010)

Well let me put some past movie reviews,

*Bolo na tumi amar (Bengali)*: Dev and Koel (Its because of her I went to d movie   ) *4.5/10*

First half is good, good comedy, old jokes but Dev delivered them very well and credit sure goes to script writer. Its because him even old jokes sounded good.

Dev and Koel did way overacting. But if u can adjust u may just adapt to it for the time being.
Story: Not much, mix of many. First half is of bunch of comic scenes, second half drags a bit but still enjoyable till the sentimental part comes in.
Its 2 hr 45mins long. If u happen to watch it in cinema hall, just come out b4 20 mins of end credits, u may then like this movie.

*Paa 6/10*
Didn't watch it complete, but till I watched its a so-so story. I just couldn't digest a 12yrs old kid talking like a 25yr old frustrated s/w engineer. Is itr how kids talk now-a-days?
Amitabh is what u should look for in this movie. This man is made of something else...!!!!

*Phobia2 7.5/10*

Ya its better than part1.

Let me organize the stories in order I liked most,
The fourth segment, "Salvage" (about cars). Its the best. Has good scares.

Final "In the middle"; this is next best. Less horror but good combination of comedy. Those who have seen part1 would remember those 4 boys. I really liked their story in part1. 

First "Novice". Good but not great.

Segment number two, labeled "Ward". Had some good moments but just didn't explain much.

And I hate zombies.

*Office Space 6.5/10*
While watching I remembered I've watched it already. 
Again, let me review it.
Those who are working may face such bosses, colleagues and xerox machines in their office.
First half is good but last section drags and the pace slows down a bit.
All in all a good watch.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 6, 2010)

*burn after reading* i didnt liked it much.
7/10.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 6, 2010)

*The Mist- 7/10*
It was a pretty good movie, based on a Stephen King novel. But if anyone has watched this movie before, wtf happened at the end? I'm confused. I wonder if I missed something.

edit: nvm, I understand it now.


----------



## Nithu (Feb 6, 2010)

*(500) Days of Summer - 8.5/10*

awesome romantic comedy movie... must watch film...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 6, 2010)

*Ballast* 4.25/5

good story.minimal dialogue.great camera work.good acting.a must watch indie film of 08

*Harishchandrachi factory* 2.25/5

The film looked nothing more than a stunt to cash in on the legacy of Mr.Phalke.Too dumbed down and weak for it to be advertised as a film considered for the foreign category in the oscars.I have nothing against regional or mainstream film makers but by just reducing/eliminating the silly antics should not guarantee a non-mainstream film.
       Bottomline is, poor script and lousy direction killed the experience for me.film lacks the technical finesse and universal appeal


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2010)

*Fame* - I enjoyed this movie. Albeit it's low IMDB rating, it turned out to be quite a surprise.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2010)

*Oceans eleven (1960).*
nice movie with a twisted ending. overall a nice movie. 8/10 

both the oceans eleven are quite distinct.but as far as the climax goes the former one is better.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 8, 2010)

had some really gud tym with some of d best movies of time

The Hurt Locker - 4/5

Up In The Air - 4.5/5
awesome story

The Blair Witch Project(1999) - 2.5/5
it was a gud "horror movie" but it did not freek me out...

Veer - 2.5/5
Its not as bad as 1 star atleast, but d songs r really irritating which keeps popping up like every in few mins and Salman's acting is really over acting...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 9, 2010)

^Up in the Air has nothing new.shouldnt be above 3.5/5.will watch it and rate it this week


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 9, 2010)

Couples Retreat : 2/5 
just a time pass movie... nothing great... i u have nothing to do then only prefer this one...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 10, 2010)

*American Pie 7: The Book of Love* - I hope they put an end to this series or don't use the American Pie tag line at all. It feels like a chore to actually keep this series going. I can't bear to watch another Stifler make an ass out of himself. No one plays Stifler, unless it's Sean William Scott. Wish they would have the original crew back again for a reunion or something like that.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 11, 2010)

Ghosts Of Girlfriends Past [2009] - 2.5/5

gud romantic movie, its 1 of the best movie which u must watch it before the valentines day or with ur valentine


----------



## a_medico (Feb 12, 2010)

*Cello* - Typical well directed asian horror. Enjoyable. Nice background score too.

P.S. - Is this thread dying? Or is it the forum itself?


----------



## Xmen360 (Feb 12, 2010)

^ I am going to save this entire thread somewhere on my pc.Just incase the forum goes down.Many movies mentioned here are gems.


----------



## Achuth (Feb 12, 2010)

must watch movies..
UP (anime) nice to watch
never back down...
17 again ...


----------



## eggman (Feb 12, 2010)

^^Lol........
UP isn't an anime....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone on My Name is Khan?


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^
heard sum really gud comments on My Name Is Khan on TV 
Times of India guy gave 5 stars to it  but the best ratings wil b from Rajeev masand of CNN IBN
i'm surely gonna watch the movie...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 12, 2010)

movie should be phail.lets see if it can prove me wrong.ftr i'm not goin to show my support to mr.khan or our "film" industry by watching this in the theatre.Shiv Sena could've saved crores and valuable time of the masses wasted on this junk


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> movie should be phail.lets see if it can prove me wrong.ftr i'm not goin to show my support to mr.khan or our "film" industry by watching this in the theatre.Shiv Sena could've saved crores and valuable time of the masses wasted on this junk



+1 there.as if asperger's syndrome was gonna impress me


----------



## eggman (Feb 12, 2010)

I think MNIK will be a preachcy borefest.........hope I am wrong!!!


----------



## a_medico (Feb 12, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> ^ I am going to save this entire thread somewhere on my pc.Just incase the forum goes down.Many movies mentioned here are gems.



Is it practically possible? I'd too like to do so.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm gonna show my complete support to SRK and I'll watch d movie MNIS for sure...
MNIS wil surely not fail...


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 13, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Is it practically possible? I'd too like to do so.



Can you please do us a favour...If you have really downloaded this entire 200+ pages of the thread..Please upload it in a zip file..


----------



## Xmen360 (Feb 13, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Is it practically possible? I'd too like to do so.



Yes it is but will take some time. 
First I searched the net for how to dothis.. then came to a solution.

Solution:
Click on Thread Tools > click on show printable version.
Then click on "show 50 posts on this thread.." 
Thats the maximum one can do with this forum.So in all one will need to click 157 times ... (with 50 posts per page) and save those files individually.

But I actaully wanted to find a better version like "keeping all the images and all intact"


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 13, 2010)

^i suggest just save the last 100 pages of this thread since the first 150 or so are plagued by movies reco'ed by n00bs like American Pie and very obvious hollywood blockbusters from imdb's top 100

*Fantastic Mr.Fox* 3.25/5
A well made film with many all too much known situations.if only this could be compared to the first 30mins of Up.Up still remains this years best animated hollywood movie

*Sin Novemre*  4/5
There is so much to like about this film despite it seeming like a immigration documentary and a love story during struggle.Entertaining foreign cinema for even typical "english" movie buffs

*A Christmas Tale* 4.5/5
It's as long as most hindi movies but has so much ambiguity.A weird and dysfunctional family with a cliche'd christmas theme but very real family interactions.a few "WTF" moments maybe due to the lack of universality of the script but brilliantly done ntl._A must watch this_


----------



## Naveen.S (Feb 13, 2010)

UP ( animation ) and Up in the Air. Really good movies. Both are highly recommended.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 13, 2010)

*Up in the Air* 3/5

Despite its predictable story and suspicious timing( during the economic crisis), the powerful performances by the 2 females are really refreshing compared to mr.predictable G.Clooney.All other "american" emotions and scenarios here draw no sympathy from the viewer.Apart from the acting there isnt much to love about this.Maybe i'm a bit harsh due to its popularity but this one isnt worthy of a "best film" award

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

btw i cant figure whats wrong with the TOI oldie.he rates MNIK 5/5 Harichandrachi... 4/5 and Valentine's day 3/5  V-day is the hollywood equivalent of veer i'm sure  somebody's gotta fire him


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Valentine's day 3/5  V-day is the hollywood equivalent of veer i'm sure  somebody's gotta fire him


LOL, u do sure have ur fav actor/actress in dat movie, Rajiv Masand gave it 1.5 or 2 and he does a perfect review as being critic.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2010)

*Failan 7.5/10*

Love possible!!!

Good movie with very good acting by lead actors. Story is a bit in league of "*Christmas in August*".

Check out if r looking for some emotional stuff.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 13, 2010)

*My Name is Khan - 3.5/5 *

I couldnt understand why TOI gave 5 star rating to this film..Media is creating unnecessary brouhaha over it ...

SRK and Kajol looking good back together...Film gets very slow in the middle..Episodes like Georgia flood etc stop the flow of the film..

Overall a one time watch only 

PS: For all CWO fanboys like me , in film MNIK.. when two Indian reporters ask younger bro (Jimmy Shergill) of SRK whereabouts, in background wall there is CWO poster on the wall


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> PS: For all CWO fanboys like me , in film MNIK.. when two Indian reporters ask younger bro (Jimmy Shergill) of SRK whereabouts, in background wall there is CWO poster on the wall





Something to viddy forward to !!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2010)

@rhitwick
Ending is just so unpredictable and emotionally terrifying. Even without meeting that woman the male lead was deeply connected to her. ;(

Only recommended for serious cinema buffs.


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2010)

^^I just skipped ..what I think is a spoiler....plz edit if it is!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2010)

^^no major spoilers. Edited the second line with minor spoiler.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2010)

kanjar said:


> @rhitwick
> Ending is just so unpredictable and emotionally terrifying. Even without
> Only recommended for serious cinema buffs.



Yes, its different. 
Thats why I wrote Love possible.

Initially I felt boring, as the transition of past and present were so thin that I was loosing the track of the story. But later its seriously moving story.

And, seriously a few frames are so beautiful I just paused and stared at it for some times.
This is one of them,
*www.imgx.org/files/56717_jnwc4/Failan.JPG

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2010)

*Couple's Retreat* - Enjoyed the movie except for the sloppy ending. I always love Vince Vaughn's comic timing. Kristen Bell was smoking hot. Plus the Island on which the movie was shot was unbelievable. It's a good afternoon snack flick.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2010)

*My Name is Khan  8/10*
  Clarification: I’m a SRK fanboy (ya, the big one) and this is a biased review. If you want an unbiased one look at the bottom section for a few words on that.
  A few years or decades ago the movies used to be on themes like Muslims and Hindus, their clash, pain of clash, fear of being dragged into it. But for some years now the human species seems to be divided into two sections, one is human and another is muslims. Classification of human on religion is dangerous and disgrace to humanity itself.
  For years and quite recently movies are being made to portray the message that Rizwan’s mother teaches him at early years there are only two kinds of people in this world good and bad. But movies have their own style and language of telling this and My Name Is Khan has its own. 
  After a long time I saw SRK did a character role. Those of you hate him for being repetitive, watch this, its sure a breather for u guys. And, those of u liked his Swades and Chak De, then add this one too in ur list. For those of fans like me, it was a treat to watch him exploring a totally different ground, we were tired of convincing that he can do it, those other two movies are not from fluke. 
  Best thing in this movie is (SRK obviously) the dialog. SRK is given such beautiful dialogs, totally unmatched comments in some serious scenes puts u in dilemma, should u think over the serious matter or laugh on SRK’s innocent comment.
  Songs, when heard in audio only format, are just average, nothing special. BUT, surprisingly they are so so appropriate for the scenes they are used that u don’t feel them un-necessary at all. The songs just blend with the scenes, a true use of song in a movie. Movie and songs both are incomplete without each other.
  To all, watch this, there are something for all of us.
  TO SH1TSENA, yes his name is KHAN and he’s not a terrorist!!!

  A few words for those who came directly here, please read above one too!!!
  Rating 7.5/10
  Story: Good with a very strong message to deliver. Hats off to Karan for the bold theme.
  Cinematography: Good. 
Screenplay: Good. I felt at some conclusive parts the finishing dialogs were not so impactful as they should have been. 
  Editing: Could have been much better. The mid-part sure slows down a bit and if u r too observant, it may bore u. A shorter version would have been much appealing.
  Acting: SRK good in a very different role and does very well. But a few scenes I felt are just out of tune. Kajol pre-marriage scenes are very loveable and charming, later her role was not in focus. Basically these two persons are who the movie made of; rest could have been done by any-one. Both the child artists are worth mentionable.
  Overall a good movie with a good message, with its share of loopholes. Do give it a try, u may end up loving it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2010)

*The Box* - I regret watching this late at night yesterday. I should have popped in The Collector instead. I thought it would be a good horror flick, but it was a rather slow and lousy movie. I suppose people who like to explore deep into movies whose end leaves you open to interpret, would like this movie. Else for casual movie watchers, stay off.

*The Collector* - Now this is my kinda movie. I watched it this afternoon and cursed myself for not watching it last night in a proper ambience. It was better than I expected. For gore and torture fans, this film is a treat. Splendid traps and good presentation. Don't miss it.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2010)

*The Informant! 7/10*

A very different tale of corporate con (or this is how its done).

Watch Matt Damon totally new avatar!. Boy, he did a very good job in the first 70% of the movie then it seemed he's in the character of Bourne again. Suddenly his character no longer matching with its age, walks faster, talks faster, behavior changes.
Then at climax, he restores it again. Watch half bald Matt Damon to believe it.

The movie starts slow, and if u r not too willing, it may just bore u for the first 40 mins.
Then it starts opening up. And the last half an hour is marvelous. He sure had a twisted brain and greed (and didn't know about long arm of law    )

Watch for Matt Damon and Matt Damon only, liked the work of his wife (Ginger).
A bit slow but climax makes up for it.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2010)

*Law Abiding Citizen 7/10*

It seems to be Death Sentence+SAW+Die Hard3 (and many, many other thrillers) 
Lets not discus about which part of this movie is similar to which other movie, lets take it on its face value, i.e. its the most original idea.

~~~~~~~~~~ Contains Spoiler - Highlight to read ~~~~~~~~~~~~
A few goons storms into our hero's home and kills his wife (remember Ghajini?) and daughter. Though one of the attackers got death penalty, another got away by pleading guilty. Hero doesn't like it, and decides to take revenge. After 10 yrs, he manages to kill the other person, gets caught (why in nude, I could not get), later proves a point on how imperfect and fragile the law is.
Till this part the movie is commendable and thoughtful.
And from this part the decline starts, he somehow gets addicted with killing people. The criminal lawyer of the convict, the judge (as same as Dark Knight), even a whole law farm. The kind of sympathy the character was able to generate, starts fading (for me at least). The rest is insane and climax is sh1t. 
If from the beginning of the movie he was shown as a psycho killer, I would not have hated so much. I hated it only because it had spoiled my fun.
Why I still rate it? Good points raised, good death scenes, cliche but good traps.
~~~~~~~~~~~ End of Spoiler ~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 17, 2010)

Shutter Island getting +ve reviews


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2010)

*The dark knight*

sorry didnt liked it much.could have been better.


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2010)

^WHy Oh Why??


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2010)

^^well the following are completely my view.and it may change from person to person.

please note i like batman (as a fictioal comics character) and have read some of its comics and seen many of its animated series and liked them.

though i don't watch superhero kinda movies much but still i have seen batman and robin movie and it was quite good. 

1.voice..i felt a bit irritating when bale's or bruce's voice changes when he gets inside that bat suit.it seems like the director wanted to get a cold deep voice of batman but it ended in a harsh tone. 

2.well i may be wrong but i dont know if its the batmask.because in closeup the bat mask looked quite inappropriate on christian bale.where as it looked quite good on george clooney in batman and robin.maybe it was not designed well to suit him.

3.i think some unnecessary points/dialogues made this movie a bit slow. 

4.The two face's or harvey dent's story (if i remember correctly) as shown in the animated series was quite different (how he gets that burn...etc etc) which was quite thrilling or good.
in a movie no wonder you can twist the story.but a bit more is expected from that.
but here the harvey dent story felt really cheesy.
actually harvey dent is much more dynamic and brutal character in batman than shown in the movie.and he has two personalities(good and bad) as he as two faces.
in this movie almost his presence was masked by 'the joker' or heath ledger.no wonder he acted well.

5.more importance were given on the special effects but the actions were not quite spectacular. as a bit more was expected from this movie.

well to rate it 7.8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2010)

quan chi said:


> 1.voice..i felt a bit irritating when bale's or bruce's voice changes when he gets inside that bat suit.it seems like the director wanted to get a cold deep voice of batman but it ended in a harsh tone.


Its not created on director's whim. Its actually a feature of batmask or should I say, Batman actually use a voice modulator which allows his voice to be un-recognizable. It helps him to keep his identity safe.



> 2.well i may be wrong but i dont know if its the batmask.because in closeup the bat mask looked quite inappropriate on christian bale.where as it looked quite good on george clooney in batman and robin.maybe it was not designed well to suit him.


Unfit batmask?! Doesn't seem to me. FYI, geroge clooney's Batman has been nominated as worst movie ever made by razzies.



> 3.i think some unnecessary points/dialogues made this movie a bit slow.


The dialogs are the forte of this movie, IMO. If u hated Dark Knight for dialog then u r sure to call "Watchmen" as worst movie ever made.



> 4.The two face's or harvey dent's story (if i remember correctly) as shown in the animated series was quite different (how he gets that burn...etc etc) which was quite thrilling or good.
> in a movie no wonder you can twist the story.but a bit more is expected from that.
> but here the harvey dent story felt really cheesy.
> actually harvey dent is much more dynamic and brutal character in batman than shown in the movie.and he has two personalities(good and bad) as he as two faces.
> in this movie almost his presence was masked by 'the joker' or heath ledger.no wonder he acted well.


Actually I agree u here. What I read in comics about Harvey and his two-face is diff. in movie, and he sure did not die 
But, they twisted it, and who knows in a future sequel, they may concentrate on harvey only. But, from  film point of view, harvey doesn't have much strong challenges for Batman as Joker and Penguin.



> 5.more importance were given on the special effects but the actions were not quite spectacular. as a bit more was expected from this movie.


Well, its contradictory from ur comment. U say more importance were given on special effects, then how can they be bad (or u expected it being a VFX overdose movie and got disappointed. Again Don't watch "Watchmen")

Its a deep movie, try to understand its meaning.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 18, 2010)

i watched quite a few movies these days and for me these were the awesome ones:

million dollar baby
good will hunting
the longest day(1962)
cape fear(1991)
carlito's way
donnie brasco
scarface
3 idiots


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 18, 2010)

^3 idiots in a list of "awesome" movies


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^
yeah 3 idiots is an awesome movie...


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 18, 2010)

i think 3 idiots is a nice movie. boman irani and omi vaidya are awesome in the movie


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2010)

3 idiot is an very mediocre movie, IMO!! Had its moment here and there but definitely no great ..........IMHO


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2010)

> Its not created on director's whim. Its actually a feature of batmask or should I say, Batman actually use a voice modulator which allows his voice to be un-recognizable. It helps him to keep his identity safe.



yes i know that.what i meant was the modulator should produce a good deep voice not that harsh tone.



> Unfit batmask?! Doesn't seem to me.



well i mean the bat mask fitted better on george clooney.now i didnt took any screenshots but when christian bale's full closeup is taken it dosent seem we are staring at the batman.this point cant be cleared like this let me try to get few snaps of them. 

*i46.tinypic.com/6nt79g.jpg*i46.tinypic.com/xc83rd.jpg



> geroge clooney's Batman has been nominated as worst movie ever made by razzies



maybe i liked it because it was the first batman move i had seen.and that too many years ago lol



> The dialogs are the forte of this movie, IMO. If u hated Dark Knight for dialog then u r sure to call "Watchmen" as worst movie ever made



i mentioned *some* unnecessary points/dialogues made this movie a bit slow.others were quite good.

btw you got that right I really didnt liked watchmen. i think it was not as good as a superhero movie should be.it was even three hours long. 

*BTW i think the dark knight is miles better than that watchmen movie!!and should'nt be compared with it.*though some critics says the alter.



> U say more importance were given on special effects, then how can they be bad



ok sorry i didnt explained it in full.what i meant was :-In special effects more emphasis was given on creating harvey dents burnt side,the exploding building by joker,to crash that  Lamborghini Murcielago,to create that bat mobile.

Now batman is famous for his intellegence and his fascinating gadgets batrang,Smoke Pellets,Shield,Grapple Gun..etc etc. which is shown less in this movie.
i mean in this movie only some specified gadgets with repeated usage were shown.one eg that bat glider.



> Its a deep movie, try to understand its meaning.



acually most of the batman series(comics) holds serious story.thats why i liked them.
but then again maybe you are right.(No offence but as far as i know i understood the film.as if the film is good i really spend some time thinking about it after it finishes lol.)



> (or u expected it being a VFX overdose movie and got disappointed. Again Don't watch "Watchmen")



nope i didnt expected anything of that sort as i knew its a batman movie.

btw yes i didnt liked watchmen because of its second half.no wonder it has some spectacular special effects.(i think i posted that in one of my previous posts months back)
and i am really tired of understanding the simple messages delivered in an artistically twisted manner which is not a new concept but has been applied over various other films too previously.

i dont know if you had but if you havent watch sin city for an example.

closing comments,

1.As cristopher nolan the director of this film i expected a bit more.twist,style innovation,concept,story whatever you can say.

2.I never said watchmen is a bad movie. I only didnt liked the way it was presented.

3.I think The dark knight is overall a good movie but still it lacks something.


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree, TDK is not perfect....maybe even less perfect than Batman Begins .
But It seriously took the genre to an all new level....Something only an innovator like Nolan could do !!!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2010)

^^have to see batman begins then to comment on that..
well for the new level you may say that.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 18, 2010)

robin hood prince of thieves...i did not like it...some of its characters do not fit into this movie..its not that good old robin hood which we read in the books.
the only person worth watching is the sheriff.


btw is there a way to remove subtitles from an AVI file?(there is no .srt file)


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2010)

!quan chi, check out eggy's signature...


----------



## eggman (Feb 18, 2010)

not if it has been Hardcoded


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2010)

quan chi said:


> ^^have to see batman begins then to comment on that..
> well for the new level you may say that.


WOW! You didn't watch Batman Begins and jumped straight to The Dark Knight?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 19, 2010)

paranormal activity - was all that real , if yes what or who was doing all that, any finding by the police there, any information on this subject, please post.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 19, 2010)

^^^
read d earlier posts dude v hav discussed abt dis movie completely...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 19, 2010)

^its all fake.

also 3 idiots is a crap movie.

*The Informant!* 3.5/5

Wonderful acting by Matt Damon.although i agree with rhitwick about the behavior change mid-way into the movie.My fav director Steven Soderbergh doesnt disappoint  u have to appreciate the unusual way in which this story was told.But it just fails to be a rib-tickling or huge unanticipated twist.nonetheless, its a good watch


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> !quan chi, check out eggy's signature...



yes i am reading that ever since i entered this thread.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> WOW! You didn't watch Batman Begins and jumped straight to The Dark Knight?



Easy mr hunt.  i had mentioned in the beginning only(i think in my initial posts in this thread) that i was away from movies for a long time.and i only used to watch very few movies.
therefore it is obvious that i have missed many.
now also i dont watch much but whatever i watch i make sure that its a bit different than others or if it seems different then only i watch.

anyways Let me watch batman begins then i will get back to you all.

__________________________

BTW please dont take it as an offence(as i dont like offending anyone without any reason) *but a suggestion to all.*

Guys thats why i didnt mentioned the cause of my dislike about the movie in the first post.only when eggman asked i stated the reason.

now before that i clearly mentioned "*well the following are completely my view.and it may change from person to person."*

(*well by not liking i dont mean i hated The dark knight.its just that it was a bit below the expectation*)

you cannot force me to like a movie and neither can i force you.

now i didnt liked watchmen and i wont like it even if i see it for 10 times.(incase i dont fall asleep)
if you liked it then good i am not cursing you for liking it.

as the joker says "What happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object?"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Easy mr hunt.  i had mentioned in the beginning only(i think in my initial posts in this thread) that i was away from movies for a long time.and i only used to watch very few movies.
> therefore it is obvious that i have missed many.
> now also i dont watch much but whatever i watch i make sure that its a bit different than others or if it seems different then only i watch.
> 
> anyways Let me watch batman begins then i will get back to you all.


I didn't mean that in an offensive way at all. So don't take it the wrong way. I know I should have used a smiley in there. Anyway, what I meant was, it would have been better if you would have followed the order in which Nolan made the Batman and it's sequel. That really compliments the experience. Batman Begins actually shows the true birth of Batman as a crime fighting hero and explores deep down into his past as well. The Dark Knight was a mature extension of this movie. If you hated Bale's voice in The Dark Knight, then Batman Begins will have a little consolation for you. He hasn't used an extremely bassy voice as opposed to Dark Knight. 

My advice is to pick it up in HD is possible. That would really propel your experience.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2010)

@quan chi, dude...chill.
We can't force u to watch anything or to change ur taste for movies.

I just figured from ur comments that, if u hated Dark Knight for those reasons, u may dislike a similar movie too (a calculated guess    )

Chill man, watch anything u want. 
Its just, we kinda have a Dark Knight (and Nolan) fanbase here ;-


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I didn't mean that in an offensive way at all. *So don't take it the wrong way.*


Ethan. man should you explain that to me. yes i understand you.
we are chatting for years now i guess! had i ever taken your suggestions the wrong way. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I know I should have used a smiley in there. Anyway, what I meant was, it would have been better if you would have followed the order in which Nolan made the Batman and it's sequel. That really compliments the experience. Batman Begins actually shows the true birth of Batman as a crime fighting hero and explores deep down into his past as well. The Dark Knight was a mature extension of this movie. If you hated Bale's voice in The Dark Knight, then Batman Begins will have a little consolation for you. He hasn't used an extremely bassy voice as opposed to Dark Knight.
> 
> *My advice is to pick it up in HD is possible. That would really propel your experience.*



i am doing that only. will get back after watching it.



rhitwick said:


> @quan chi, dude...chill.
> We can't force u to watch anything or to change ur taste for movies.
> 
> I just figured from ur comments that, if u hated Dark Knight for those reasons, u may dislike a similar movie too (a calculated guess    )
> ...



yeah i can understand.lol 
i also like his movies.
actually after watching his 'distinguished' type of movies i expected something different here too.which is there but not in complete.According to me.
thats what i wanted to convey.

anyways guys lol .That message is for everyone as mentioned there. as an example so that people does not misunderstand each other which may lead to  chaos!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Hangover 7.9/10*
> 
> Yes. Its not more than that.
> The way it was advertised I expected to be a laugh riot, but it sure lacks in its punches (IMO).
> ...



+1 ..same with me buddy..high expectation killed my fun ..i was thinking of some high drama suspense revelation par 


my rating 

*The Hangover - 6/10*

*
SPOILER AHEAD *












s**la woh to chatt (roof) pe pada tha .ewwwwwwwww


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 19, 2010)

^but u rated it more than its worthy


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you guys for referring to *Batman Begins*.

Now all those things which i expected from The dark knight which i was unable to explain  you all properly.Can now be explained i think

*This is the real batman movie i wanted.The movie is almost perfect.*This is the batman i have known from the comics to the animated series.In fact the movie tends more towards the comics and that too in an amazing way.

and hey! yes i didnt found the bat mask misfit and the bat voice unpleasant in this one.(thanks for the info ethan)

Great cinematics, nice dialogues and actions.

it seems nolan tried his best on this one.he deserves an applause for this.

I think the dark knight could have been far better than this movie as nolan had put some of the finest batman villains in the dark knight.but...well dont worry i wont go again on that one.

anyways all in all i loved this movie.

btw batman and robin feels like kiddish in front of this movie.

i can rate it 8.7/10.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2010)

Gotham in Batman Forever was much better than the Gotham shown in the Dark Knight. The movie was more comicky. Dark Knight took itself too srsly.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2010)

*Saat Po Lang 8/10*

Thanx Sam for mentioning it. Its a pleasure to watch Donnie Yen fight.

I had this with me for a long time, watched a few scenes from it and got confused it with "Flash Point". As I've already watched Flash Point, I skipped it thinking it might be that movie. 
Both the movies are quite bit same if watched bits and pieces of them.


But, today I tried it.
O man, wat a movie. Very strong story, seriously, after Ip Man, I found this is more a good story based movie of Donnie Yen. Obviously better than Flash Point and Dragon Tiger Gate.
Very complex and twisted story line. And acting of both the leading men are commendable.
Though fight scenes are less they compensate when they are there. Its a bit brutal for such movies, specially a few killing scenes, normal viewers may not digest it. And, I think, this brutality gives the vengeance a new level. Story is a bit in line with "Sympathy for Mr. vengeance" but not that intelligent. Few scenes raise strong emotions.

Only complains are, less fight scenes. Come on, its Donnie Yen I can demand him fighting more than he talks.
In a few scenes the movie tried to be arty, symbolic, which just, simply failed. Not at all required. They just increased the length but did not add anything.

//How about his other works? Anything mentionable?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Gotham in Batman Forever was much better than the Gotham shown in the Dark Knight. The movie was more comicky. Dark Knight took itself too srsly.


To be honest, I enjoyed Batman Forever. It was my best Batman movie before Batman Begins. I know it's tagged as the worst Batman movie and Joel Schumacher had received so much flak for making it. But there was something very compelling about the characters in this film, especially the role of Edward Nigma, well acted by Jim Carey. The Dark Knight didn't focus more on the actual Gotham City, but rather more on Joker. Whereas in Batman Begins, they have properly portrayed the crime infested Gotham city. Now I only wish Nolan does something for the Arkham Asylum. It could work wonder like the game did.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 20, 2010)

*Ikigami Vol.1*  3.5/5

While the direction,casting,score,soundtrack and maybe acting may really standout; the central plot and the different stories seem a little filmy even though they're done quite well.I understand that this is going to end up into atleast 3 volumes but mid-way through the movie you end up wanting for the next big event in the story.A good watch and a good reco


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 20, 2010)

*Ikigami - 4/5
*
its an awesome movie guys, it totally shows d real meaning of life and how important our family, friends and society r in our life... my heart was totally filled with tears... its totally a new story, and d director has done some really gud job... 
thnx a lot Xmen360 for getting this movie into light...

*Ishqiya - 2/5*

jus a time pass movie... but d dialogues r really amazing... watch it only if u r really a bollywood movie buff n for d dialogues in d movie...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 20, 2010)

ohh lol,been some time i've watched *Ishqiya* forgot to rate it.

_Rating : _2.25/5

Average film overall but a good bollywood film.almost seems like a scrapped old film with modern dialogues.The casting was horribly wrong with the male actors.The acting didnt help much.Everything else is just average


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2010)

_The Bachelor_ - Decent afternoon comedy/romantic movie. The concept was good, although not so original.
_
Brewster's Millions_ - Another 80's classic comedy flick. The story line was pretty interesting for this movie. 

_Law Abiding Citizen_ - I enjoyed this movie. Fast, slick and good performances.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2010)

*Batman forever*
never watched this movie completely until today.
well for me the movie was quite funny. and it does have some loopholes.

but i feel that the movie was purposely made to be watched in a lighter mood.rest your brain and just enjoy the show.

i dont know if this movie was criticized or not but for me it was not that bad.

i would rate it 7/10.


----------



## Krow (Feb 21, 2010)

Only posting this as a reminder:

Free screening of Satyajit Ray's movies will take place at Ray Film Festival 2010, held at Bhavan's College, Munshi Nagar, Andheri (West), Mumbai - 58. 

23rd February: Pratidwandi
24th February: Goopi Gyne Bagha Byne

Time: 6.30pm - 9.30pm.

We will have Piyush Mishra (Gulaal lyrics, music composer and actor) coming to our college for an interactive session with the audience too.

If anyone interested, please do come. Free entry to all with valid photo ID card.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 21, 2010)

Piyush Mehra epic ftw


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 21, 2010)

> Piyush Mehra



no wonder u type blindly  its mishra,ho


----------



## eggman (Feb 21, 2010)

When is Shutter Island releasing in India?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 21, 2010)

^since it just got released there.it should be here in 2weeks.mixed reactions for it.stoked for it though 

@xterminator_"09" oh yea  good observation for a troll who wasnt supposed to make it to 2010


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Saat Po Lang 8/10*
> 
> Thanx Sam for mentioning it. Its a pleasure to watch Donnie Yen fight.
> 
> ...



Hey I cant believe you watched it now. Its been long we had a discuession on these. Anyway glad you liked.....though for me Flash Point was better then killzone though not better than IP man. for me IP Man>>Flashpoint>>Killzone>>dragon tiger gate.

I am waiting for IP Man 2 now which should come out any time in 2010.

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

*Memento*......Memento made Ghajani look from an so so ok movie to pure utter garbage crap to me. Memento is an incridablay hard movie to follow. The only other movie that for me was hard or almost impossible to follow was *Primer* but a rewatch helps to understand both. Memento is an amazig piece of complex puzzle you enjoy following, and the end just makes you love the puzzle even more. Not like the stupid remake that had crap written all over. A must watch for all movie lovers.......7/10 for me....


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

@Ishqiya: The film was very well made, had great music, great acting, and a good script. The chars were well done too. Individually, these were as good as it gets... there was something missing from the movie though - I think the movie lacked a point, it was as if the director wanted to make a movie, but had nothing really to say.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Hey I cant believe you watched it now. Its been long we had a discuession on these. Anyway glad you liked.....though for me Flash Point was better then killzone though not better than IP man. for me IP Man>>Flashpoint>>Killzone>>dragon tiger gate.
> 
> I am waiting for IP Man 2 now which should come out any time in 2010.


Hey, I told na, I had d movie with me then. I played it and skipped a few mins. Its look felt me as same as Flash Point. So I thought it might be the same (remember, even flash point had a scene in beach with Donnie's friends, and police etc) and skipped.

That day, I was going through IMDB for other works of Donnie Yen and saw both are diff. movie. And I tried again


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Hey, I told na, I had d movie with me then. I played it and skipped a few mins. Its look felt me as same as Flash Point. So I thought it might be the same (remember, even flash point had a scene in beach with Donnie's friends, and police etc) and skipped.
> 
> That day, I was going through IMDB for other works of Donnie Yen and saw both are diff. movie. And I tried again



Yea I agree, both the movies do have a same feeling, which is kinda obvious as both are directed by the same directors......

have you seen *Chocklate*, its also a butt kicking movie but done by a teenage girl, nice execution.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2010)

I've seen it, its one the good movies in Muay Thai action. Check out the making at the end of the movie. I don't know how many of the crew were in hospital during the shoot...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 22, 2010)

Babylon A.D. - 2/5. A piece of crap and misappropriate use of Vin Diesel's potential.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2010)

^Van Diesel has long lost his potential by making stupid movies. I rate both Van Damme and him in the same stupid forceful action heroes. Add Jet Lee to the list 

Ishqiya is more like our kinda movie  Dark, rural, brazen, sarcastic. No bubble gum flick from Bolly  Bharadwaj has done it again and his wife's voice in some songs are very good.


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 22, 2010)

just finished watching IKIGAMI... Awesome Movie... Will Rate it 3.5/5...

Did anyone knew that this movie is adaptation of Japanese Manga Comics with the same name... U can read the manga @ www.onemanga.com....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 22, 2010)

^read the earlier posts


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 23, 2010)

*Armored - 2/5
*
i would say it was jus a OK movie, nor good nor bad, it has d same old story of cops n robbers... u can jus watch dis movie for some twists n turns that's it...


----------



## a_medico (Feb 24, 2010)

*Don't look back* - One total brainfcuk movie starring Sophie Marceau & Monica Bellucci. David Lynch fans would love it. Watch out for some awesome CGI during the _transformation_.

*My name is Khan* - Shahrukh gets adequate scope for hamming. What deserves 5 star?? Must thank Shiv Sena, the film got atleast some attention.

*Passengers* - Good treat for Anna Hathway fans. Supernatural stuff. One time watch.

*Whiteout* - This one's for Kate Bekinsale fans. Good thriller set in Antartica. One time again.


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 24, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen : 3.5/5

this is a good thriller movie and i must praise Gerard Butler for his awesome work... A must watch for everyone...


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Don't look back* - One total brainfcuk movie starring Sophie Marceau & Monica Bellucci. David Lynch fans would love it. Watch out for some awesome CGI during the _transformation_.
> 
> *Whiteout* - This one's for Kate Bekinsale fans. Good thriller set in Antartica. One time again.



Added the brainfook movee. Is it liek Mulholland Dr ?

Me so big fan of Kate, will watch later whiteout.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 25, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Added the brainfook movee. Is it liek Mulholland Dr ?



Yes....a bit like it.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 25, 2010)

*Indiana jones and the kingdom of the crystal skull.*
6/10

not much good.would have been better.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2010)

*Frat Party* - It's better if I would have shot myself. Avoid it like plague. If you haven't heard of the title, then you didn't hear it from me either.

*Old Dogs* - Fantastic movie. A complete family film after quite sometime and had it's touching moments. Robin Williams and John Travolta, an unusual, but a rather great combination as it turned out to be. Highly recommended.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2010)

*K-PAX* Watch it MAN just watch it....BEAUTIFULL MOVIE.....Ok .....this is how it is....there was a movie named *The Man from Earth* remember....... which became a very bit hit on this thread........so people who went crazy for that one, K-PAX would not dissappoint you at all. Both are totally engrossing and intriguing, but this one for me was more satisfying at the end. Seriously I dont know how these script writers or Novelists come up with such beautifull ideas......7.5/10 for me. Totally worth watching...

and BTW Kevin Spacey is one hell of an actor. This ones his best performance after SeVen


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2010)

Kevin Spacey is sure a marvelous actor. Did an awesome job in this movie. Very touching and intense movie.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 26, 2010)

*My Name is Khan - 4/5*

truly an awesome movie overall...


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 26, 2010)

Tooth Fairy : 2/5

Its just a timepass movie... the whole movie is abt the works of a tooth fairy and how Dwayne "The Rock" Jhonshon learns to dream again workin as a tooth fairy... If u dont have anything to do... Go ahead and watch this movie,,,,

Gamer : 2.5/5

This movie is all around the funda of a game in which convicts, who are to be sentenced to death, are freed up from jail provided that they win a game named "Slayers" the story is similar to "Death Race" just the difference is that the convicts are controlled by other people like a character in a video game...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 26, 2010)

*The bourne identity.*

Quite nice movie.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Feb 27, 2010)

quan chi said:


> *The bourne identity.*
> 
> Quite nice movie.


You watched it now !!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2010)

^^yes.
my previous posts have the reason.please go through them.


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 27, 2010)

You dont mess with Zohan : 3/5
           Awesome comedy movie.... will make u laugh like hell.... A must watch for comedy fans....

The Blind side : 3/5
           A damn good movie based on the life of NFL player... Must watch...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2010)

Zohan is gross and solely depend on sex jokes.
Which is even worse.


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 27, 2010)

^ at least those jokes kinda make u laugh...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2010)

*Beowulf*
theres nothing much in the story.but a nice movie.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Prestige - 4/5*
It is one among the best movie i have ever seen...
*

Caprica - 2.5/5*
Good techie kind of a movie...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 28, 2010)

*The bourne supremacy.*

good like it previous one.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Sam for K=PAX  The movie ending can be interpreted from both sides


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> *
> Caprica - 2.5/5*
> Good techie kind of a movie...


IMDB link plz...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 28, 2010)

so much phail in the last 25posts 

i love the prestige though

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------

*Tokyo Sonata *4.5/5

for everyone who thinks Up in the Air is a good(i thought it was average at best) movie.*THIS*really pwns it big time.The film is strong all throughout and has so much universal appeal.A Must watch 08 film


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 28, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> IMDB link plz...



*www.imdb.com/title/tt0799862/


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for recommending K-pax , it was good but has many loopholes compared to the Man from earth . Anyway 8/10


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 28, 2010)

I know I'll get flamed for this post...

*Inglorious Basterds - 2/5*

uuuffffff... 2 hrs n 32 min...
its one of the slowest movie i hav seen in my recent times...
i did not find anything good in this movie except the acting of Brad Pitt... i don't know how IMDB got 8.4/10 rating for it...


----------



## sam9s (Feb 28, 2010)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Thanks for recommending K-pax , it was good but has many loopholes compared to the Man from earth . Anyway 8/10



loopholes?? care pointing out few....actually I think as rahim correctly figured the movies leave quite a few thing on how you interpret and that might "look" like a loophole when actually the movie is delibrately made that way.......its not a loop hole....


----------



## sam9s (Feb 28, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this post...
> 
> *Inglorious Basterds - 2/5*
> 
> ...



Tarantino man....... except reservoir dogs and maayyybeee Kill Bill 1, all his movies are built that way, infact IB was one of the pacie movies of QT.

Watch *Death Proof* and you might understand what i am trying to tell here. The main climax comes way at the end (which actually takes your breath away) of the movie and most of the part its just the character development or just casual conversation between the same..........But I love the way QT makes his movies.......BTW dont even think about seeing *Jacky Brown* dont get me wrong awsome movie......but you will sleeping within minutes I guess........


----------



## quan chi (Feb 28, 2010)

*The bourne ultimatum*

overall the series were good.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 28, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this post...
> 
> *Inglorious Basterds - 2/5*
> 
> ...



i wont blame anyone for rating it 2/5 but your reasons are lolworthyif you are a impatient movie watcher,then you will never like non-mainstream moviesAlso, brad pitt's acting was terrible in this movie.So you do deserve to be blasted now


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this post...
> 
> *Inglorious Basterds - 2/5*
> 
> ...




hmm.....on the contrary i found it really interesting & wasn't bored for a minute...in my tarantino list....i rate it at no. 3 after pulp fiction & reservoir dogs...


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 28, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this post...
> 
> *Inglorious Basterds - 2/5*
> 
> ...



hey although its slow... its a good movie... i think u might have slept while watching it... The IMDB rating is ok.... i dont know what u didn't like...

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

100 girls : 2.5/5

        just a good movie.... the guy in the movie tries to search for a girl whom he had s** with in a dark lift and he didn't saw her face.... in the movie he tries to search for her and in the process finds out why girls always hate men and about the differences in their thinking....

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

100 girls : 2.5/5

        just a good movie.... the guy in the movie tries to search for a girl whom he had s** with in a dark lift and he didn't saw her face.... in the movie he tries to search for her and in the process finds out why girls always hate men and about the differences in their thinking....


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ninja Assasin* : Nice action movie. Is having a 300 style action thingy with all the blood flying around. I always found the hero's (real) name "Rain" funny but he did a good job nonetheless. Don't miss it if you are action movie fan.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2010)

*State Of Play* one word very intelligent movie, people who like pure investigation will drool over this movie. Specially reporters investigation not the usual cop one. 7/10 for me......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Legion* - Skip this movie. 

*The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 (1986)* - Sucked compared to the recent remake(s). It could have been given a better treatment with a serious tone, instead of sh*tty acting and sloppy kills.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 1, 2010)

*My Winnipeg* 4.5/5

beautiful documentary about winnipeg from a winnipegger 

*La Vie en Rose* 4.25/5

a great film about a singer named edith piaf.with strong performances and good direction

*Smile Pinki /B] 3.75/5 

Watch it!!*


----------



## a_medico (Mar 2, 2010)

*Rec 2* - Found it equally good as part one. A little twist and all....enjoyable.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 2, 2010)

the insider(1999) 9/10

i've never seen al pacino outperformed in any movie till now...and for me russell crowe outperformed him...an amazing film and amazing acting..based on a true story

edit

i think he was outperformed by de niro in "heat"


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2010)

Clerks (1994): Amazing movie, make sure you wear headphones as the language is quite graphic


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2010)

*REC 2* - I found the original one to be better as it had a fresh feel to it. With this one taking the story into a totally different angle, didn't quite click for me.


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 2, 2010)

state of play... awe some movie...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2010)

I am Legend: Though the acting is top notch by Smith, the story still lacked depth. This could have been really epic but somehow was afraid to stretch it.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 2, 2010)

Love actually 8/10

liam neeson's british accent could have been much better...thats where johnny depp pwns tham all


----------



## Xmen360 (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys now this is what I did. I saved all these pages as Full Size Complete top to bottom PNG images.The entire folder is approx 240MB.Coz I wanted all those icons and images intact.Now I have made a torrent of it and I ll be seeding it for sometime.If someone is interested then you are free to download it.

Torrent link:
*www.mediafire.com/?wvnmfmjfmzq

Example :-
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/1549/stechnologydiscussionfo.th.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2010)

@Xmen360: Awesome! Have you saved it till the current page? Can you upload it over Rapidshare?


----------



## Xmen360 (Mar 3, 2010)

yes I have saved it till this page .... your latest comment not included ..

rapidshare .... ummm.... ok will try.Give me 2 days then ...


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> Guys now this is what I did. I saved all these pages as Full Size Complete top to bottom PNG images.The entire folder is approx 240MB.Coz I wanted all those icons and images intact.Now I have made a torrent of it and I ll be seeding it for sometime.If someone is interested then you are free to download it.
> 
> Torrent link:
> *www.mediafire.com/?wvnmfmjfmzq
> ...


WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kudos dude....gr8 work.

Hail Xmen360


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2010)

what did he do? Archived whole must watch movies thread?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh dam! Not a torrent link. I stopped using it ages ago. If you could upload it directly to a file sharing site, then pretty much everyone can download it. Also would be great for archive purpose.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome work!! Rapidshare please, if possible! But, I think they are images, so wont be search-able!

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

*K-pax* - Thanks for recommending. Nice movie. Nice script. But if compared to The Man From Earth - For me, TMFE is way ahead of the rest in the same genre.


----------



## Nithu (Mar 3, 2010)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - 8/10* 
a must watch movie.

*Daybreakers - 6/10* 
not a very good movie. but a different kind of vampire story. 

*Legion - 5/10* 
the story was not good. but i liked the visual/special effects.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 3, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> state of play... awe some movie...



what about the one who recomended it??? 

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Whats the use, if I may ask.......


----------



## Xmen360 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ethan_hunt ... how about pdf like below..its searchable..

*www.mediafire.com/?kzymzokgfqz


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Awesome work!! Rapidshare please, if possible! But, I think they are images, so wont be search-able!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------
> 
> *K-pax* - Thanks for recommending. Nice movie. Nice script. But if compared to The Man From Earth - For me, TMFE is way ahead of the rest in the same genre.



Plz, don't take K-Pax as a science fiction. Its a very touchy film masked in the form of a sci-fi. Have not seen TMFE, but is that movie such high on drama?

AND, my PSU is fixed.......yeeeeeeeee
Very soon coming back to Must Watch thread......
Oh, it seems years I've watched a movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> Ethan_hunt ... how about pdf like below..its searchable..
> 
> *www.mediafire.com/?kzymzokgfqz


Good effort, however, the PNG one was better. Try to upload that only if you can.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 3, 2010)

i kinda am sad about this since i have given away good ratings for suck movies ealier.all epic stuff since last october though


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2010)

^^its funny to look back into your own past


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2010)

@Kanjar, can't control my curiosity any more...who's dat guy in ur avatar? ab bata hi do...

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Guys, I'm sick of this MAX and MAXSPEED...all upscalled PDVD.
Any other believeable quality uploader?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2010)

*Universal Soldier: Regeneration 5/10 (4 for movie and +1 for Van Damme)*


It was my fav. series when I was young. Well u can say I was introduced to sci-fi from this movie. Very much loved its concept and action. 
But this one just spoiled the taste. 
I wonder why was this particular version made? 
A non-existent plot, old Van Damme (not everyone is Bruce Wills, plz accept), not even caring for logics. 
Who kills whom for what is the question u will be asking throughout the movie. 

And let me not start with the loopholes.

Not recommended to movie buffs. Newbies may try.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2010)

*L.A confidential*
overall a good movie.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 8/10

I felt Robert Downey, Jr. played Sherlock Holmes to perfection and Jude Law delivered a wonderful performance and Mark Strong is badass as usual


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, I'm sick of this MAX and MAXSPEED...all upscalled PDVD.
> Any other believeable quality uploader?


Why do you bother with these screeners? Get the Blu-Ray when it comes out. For this movie, it's worth the wait.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why do you bother with these screeners? Get the Blu-Ray when it comes out. For this movie, it's worth the wait.



I'm not talking about any particular movie. Its for all. After aXXo, kinda lost. Blu-Ray only for good VFX and extra-ordinary movies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not talking about any particular movie. Its for all. After aXXo, kinda lost. Blu-Ray only for good VFX and extra-ordinary movies.


OH! I thought you meant for AVATAR.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2010)

*Once upon a time in mexico.*

better than desperado..

many of the dialogues i couldnt get they were in spanish/mexican.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not talking about any particular movie. Its for all. After aXXo, kinda lost. Blu-Ray only for good VFX and extra-ordinary movies.



isnt this the "scary zone" we're getting into?


----------



## Xmen360 (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay guys ... below are the PNG uploads... enjoy!

*rapidshare.com/files/358622233/ThinkDigit_Movie_Recommendations.part1.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/359048249/ThinkDigit_Movie_Recommendations.part2.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/359050692/ThinkDigit_Movie_Recommendations.part3.rar


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> OH! I thought you meant for AVATAR.


LOL...dats Blu-ray for sure



quan chi said:


> *Once upon a time in mexico.*
> 
> better than desperado..


Better than Desperado???!!! How come.
Desperado is a class in action with ishtyle 
I kinda missed THE Antonio Banderas of Desperado in "Once upon...."



abyss88 said:


> isnt this the "scary zone" we're getting into?


I know, I know....until we start posting any links of p-rated content...
Just name guys, not even sites I'm asking.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Better than Desperado???!!! How come.
> Desperado is a class in action with ishtyle
> I kinda missed THE Antonio Banderas of Desperado in "Once upon...."



Well no wonder you are right johnny depp here stole the show.

but still some action and cinematography in once upon a time looked better than desperado.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> Okay guys ... below are the PNG uploads... enjoy!
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/358622233/ThinkDigit_Movie_Recommendations.part1.rar
> *rapidshare.com/files/359048249/ThinkDigit_Movie_Recommendations.part2.rar
> *rapidshare.com/files/359050692/ThinkDigit_Movie_Recommendations.part3.rar


You're a champion mate. Thanks a ton. I'll enqueue it before it gets wiped out.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2010)

@abyss88: yeah, liked the movie to, esp as Watson was not a mere sidekick. Also My Blueberry Nights is a great watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2010)

*From Paris with Love* - Fantastic movie. Loved it. I thought John Travolta had run out of air at this age, but he just kick's some royal ass in this movie. A total bad ass role with good action. The end was a bit cheesy, but a good watch.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 5, 2010)

*The Illusionist - 3.5/5*

overall its a great great movie, but the ending was really awesome   

*Reign of Fire - 2/5*

Just a timepass movie...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not talking about any particular movie. Its for all. After aXXo, kinda lost. Blu-Ray only for good VFX and extra-ordinary movies.



Well I am through with DVD rips after my 1 Mbps connection and my *HOME THEATER* so I can not suggest DVDrips like aXXo but yes I can give you loads of quality HD Rippers, you can try findinding these on net.

*AdiT
RKO
EuReKa
ARROW*

are few

But my fav is *AsCo*, gives a 1290x544 res with 5.1 DTS @ 320kbps with a file size of 1.5GB, which runs awsome on my HT. All of the above rippers provide HD rips between the size of 1.5GB to 4GB.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Tarantino man....... except reservoir dogs and maayyybeee Kill Bill 1, all his movies are built that way, infact IB was one of the pacie movies of QT.
> 
> Watch *Death Proof* and you might understand what i am trying to tell here. The main climax comes way at the end (which actually takes your breath away) of the movie and most of the part its just the character development or just casual conversation between the same..........But I love the way QT makes his movies.......BTW dont even think about seeing *Jacky Brown* dont get me wrong awsome movie......but you will sleeping within minutes I guess........




Death Proof!!! hmmm wil watch it soon....




ratedrsuperstar said:


> i wont blame anyone for rating it 2/5 but  your reasons are lolworthyif you are a  impatient movie watcher,then you will never like non-mainstream moviesAlso,  brad pitt's acting was terrible in this movie.So you do deserve to be  blasted now



i'm not a impatient movie watcher at all, i have watched a lot of movies  like that but i really did not like that movie...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2010)

*CUBE* I cant believe I had missed this movie, in my collection for a year........if people like movies with a bunch of people trying to escape a well designed trap this ones for you all. Its an amazing brain teaser thriller. The only complain the acting was a wee bit cheezy. 7/10. 

One more thing, the movie leaves almost 70% things unexplained, rather focuses on the escape plan, so dont get dissappointed in that respect. Otherwise amazing stuff.....

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> *From Paris with Love* - Fantastic movie. Loved it. I thought John Travolta had run out of air at this age, but he just kick's some royal ass in this movie. A total bad ass role with good action. The end was a bit cheesy, but a good watch.



Did you see it on Big Screen??? I cannt find this released here.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 5, 2010)

^^^
dude which Cube Movie did u watch there are 3 parts in it
1. Cube (1997)
2. Hypercube (2002)
3. Cube Zero (2004)

yes it leaves few things unexplained, but it is later explained in its next part... watch all the 3 parts u'll really appreciate it...


if u love this kind of movies watch Saw series there r 6 parts in it, really awesome but there is lot of hack n slash stuff in it...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ CUBE (1997) is what I m talking about, and the obvious move after the movie was CUBE II but reviews suggested totally against it, so I would wait brfore I plunge for sequels, do not want to spoil the juice of an intelligent 1st part....

And I have seen all SAW, expect the 6th which I will soon, and I AM a saw series fan.....
I would suggest *The Killing Room* that is another movie in the same genre. Though tthe movie is interesting I was not much convinced by the logic provided at the end ((though I admit the reason does surprises you off)


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2010)

cube. hmmm.. thought it was a bit cheesy, but enjoyed it thoroughly nonetheless, because of all the concepts shown in the movie. Anyone know of an escape room movie?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2010)

Anorion said:


> cube. hmmm.. thought it was a bit cheesy, but enjoyed it thoroughly nonetheless, because of all the concepts shown in the movie. Anyone know of an escape room movie?



Yea as i said acting was a bit cheezy, but that compenseates with the screenplay......Try *The Killing Room* as suggested above, its an room escape movie.......you might like it, as i said I was not at all convinced by the logic provided at the end, but for some it made perfect sense.....


----------



## Achuth (Mar 5, 2010)

Never Back Down...[2008]
nice action..
Death race --more from jason Statham...
love these movies....


----------



## als2 (Mar 5, 2010)

La habitación de Fermat 

7/10
good Spanish riddle movie

Frágiles

7/10

another spanish sppooky movie


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ CUBE (1997) is what I m talking about, and the obvious move after the movie was CUBE II but reviews suggested totally against it, so I would wait brfore I plunge for sequels, do not want to spoil the juice of an intelligent 1st part....
> 
> And I have seen all SAW, expect the 6th which I will soon, and I AM a saw series fan.....
> I would suggest *The Killing Room* that is another movie in the same genre. Though tthe movie is interesting I was not much convinced by the logic provided at the end ((though I admit the reason does surprises you off)




same here i'm also a huge fan of SAW series...
oh yeah i hav watched d movie The Killing Room, it was a pretty good  movie but it was too slow man... 
some more movies like SAW???


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 5, 2010)

*Forrest Gump* _9/10_
One of the best movies ever made. Tom hanks is so cute


----------



## a_medico (Mar 6, 2010)

*The Men Who Stare at Goats *- Offbeat comedy. Apart from some sporadic offbeat humor, the movie has nothing to offer, especially with a stellar starcast - George Clooney, Ewan McGregor, Jeff Bridges and Kevin Spacey.

*Zenda* - What a movie! A hard hitting Marathi movie on Maharastra politics and how the party people individually suffer. Awesome direction, amazing soundtrack. A must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> same here i'm also a huge fan of SAW series...
> oh yeah i hav watched d movie The Killing Room, it was a pretty good  movie but it was too slow man...
> some more movies like SAW???


I'd say watch The Collector. It was pretty close to the torture porn genre and truly satisfying movie.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 7, 2010)

*The Men who stare at Goats* 3.5/5

quite entertaining and well made.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 7, 2010)

LUCK - 7.5/10

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1242782/

Full paisa vasool film and good story by Soham ...although one sequence is inspired from 13 Tzameti ...

Overall nice timepass with 2-3 good songs like Khudaya Ve


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 7, 2010)

old dogs : 3/5

it was "ok" comedy flick starring jhon travolta... time pass stuff...


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 8, 2010)

*
Academy Awards, USA: 2010



Best Motion Picture of the Year
Winner: The Hurt Locker (2008) - Kathryn Bigelow, Mark Boal, Nicolas Chartier, Greg Shapiro
Best Achievement in Directing*
*Winner: *Kathryn Bigelow for The Hurt Locker (2008)
*Best Performance by an Actress in a Leading Role*
*Winner: *Sandra Bullock for The Blind Side (2009)
*Best Performance by an Actor in a Leading Role*
*Winner: *Jeff Bridges for Crazy Heart (2009)
*Best Foreign Language Film of the Year*
*Winner: *El secreto de sus ojos (2009)(Argentina)
*Best Achievement in Editing*
*Winner: *The Hurt Locker (2008) - Bob Murawski, Chris Innis
*Best Documentary, Features*
*Winner: *The Cove (2009) - Louie Psihoyos, Fisher Stevens
*Best Achievement in Visual Effects*
*Winner: *Avatar (2009) - Joe Letteri, Stephen Rosenbaum, Richard Baneham, Andy Jones
*Best Achievement in Music Written for Motion Pictures, Original Score*
*Winner: *Up (2009) - Michael Giacchino
*Best Achievement in Cinematography*
*Winner: *Avatar (2009) - Mauro Fiore
*Best Achievement in Sound Mixing*
*Winner: *The Hurt Locker (2008) - Paul N.J. Ottosson, Ray Beckett
*Best Achievement in Sound Editing*
*Winner: *The Hurt Locker (2008) - Paul N.J. Ottosson
*Best Achievement in Costume Design*
*Winner: *The Young Victoria (2009) - Sandy Powell
*Best Achievement in Art Direction*
*Winner: *Avatar (2009) - Rick Carter, Robert Stromberg, Kim Sinclair
*Best Performance by an Actress in a Supporting Role*
*Winner: *Mo'Nique for Precious: Based on the Novel Push by Sapphire (2009)
*Best Writing, Screenplay Based on Material Previously Produced or Published*
*Winner: *Precious: Based on the Novel Push by Sapphire (2009) - Geoffrey Fletcher
*Best Achievement in Makeup*
*Winner: *Star Trek (2009) - Barney Burman, Mindy Hall, Joel Harlow
*Best Short Film, Live Action*
*Winner: *The New Tenants (2009) - Joachim Back, Tivi Magnusson
*Best Documentary, Short Subjects*
*Winner: *Music by Prudence (2010) - Roger Ross Williams, Elinor Burkett
*Best Short Film, Animated*
*Winner: *Logorama (2009) - Nicolas Schmerkin
*Best Writing, Screenplay Written Directly for the Screen*
*Winner: *The Hurt Locker (2008) - Mark Boal
*Best Achievement in Music Written for Motion Pictures, Original Song*
*Winner: *Crazy Heart (2009) - T-Bone Burnett, Ryan Bingham("The Weary Kind")
*Best Animated Feature Film of the Year*
*Winner: *Up (2009) - Pete Docter
*Best Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role*
*Winner: *Christoph Waltz for Inglourious Basterds (2009)


source: imdb


----------



## eggman (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm happy that Academy Didn't go for  Avatar for BP..........
seriously tho, 2009 wasn't a great year for quality films!!!


----------



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be watching El secreto de sus ojos. And *The Cove*.

*Friday the 13th* - Typical slasher movie with gore. I wonder how many such movies I have seen till date with almost similar script!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2010)

*New Moon* - I should have re-watched Twilight instead of this garbage. No wonder it got such a low IMDB rating. 

*K-Pax* - Brilliant film. Kevin Spacey's performance was simply amazing. Jeff Bridges was brilliant in his role as well. The movie was made in a very simple manner, however, the presentation and the narration style was captivating. Especially, the part where Mark invites Prot to his house. I need to research about the end on IMDB.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Friday the 13th* - Typical slasher movie with gore. I wonder how many such movies I have seen till date with almost similar script!


Which one did u watch, the 2009 remake or the old one?

It has the famous background sound


----------



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2010)

2009. Dunno about the other but this ones score was good.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 8, 2010)

2009 wasnt as good as 2008 but still the foreign/indie films were great nonetheless  sandra bullock shouldn't have won the award btw


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2010)

a_medico said:


> 2009. Dunno about the other but this ones score was good.


1980 is the original, *www.imdb.com/title/tt0080761/
its over 6, and the 2009 one is 5 point something...

Friday the 13th has some 5 or 6 sequels...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *K-Pax* - Brilliant film. Kevin Spacey's performance was simply amazing. Jeff Bridges was brilliant in his role as well. The movie was made in a very simple manner, however, the presentation and the narration style was captivating. Especially, the part where Mark invites Prot to his house. I need to research about the end on IMDB.




Any word on who recomended the Movie.........

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

*The Boondock Saints*......what a stylish movie, if any one is interested in Desparado like style but with more subtle humour and action which made more sense, go for this one.......6.5/10. 
I am going for sequel....


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 8, 2010)

I am glad Christop Waltz won , only thing i liked about Inglorious *******s other then few good moments !


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 9, 2010)

plsoft said:


> Here's My List:
> 
> 
> 16 Blocks
> ...


I got mine from here... 
Credit goes to sam for re-introducing it...


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2010)

Watched Oscar winning documentary *The Cove*, based on killing of dolphins. A smililar documentary, '*Sharkwater*' is more appealing and sharks seem like a bigger issue than dolphins. If '*The Cove*' hit you hard, '*Sharkwater*' will hit you harder. Do watch both.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I got mine from here...
> Credit goes to sam for re-introducing it...



geee thanks for the recognition rhitwick...... 
Did you try my recent recomendaton........*State Of Play* if ofcourse already not seen...............
Awsome Investigation.....

Also did you check my post for suggestions on Rippers you asked........I think you missed that post.....


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2010)

*The Secret in Their Eyes- *Oscar winner for best foreign film this year. A bit slow and lengthy. Little predictable but gripping and enjoyable! But also need to watch other nominees to say whether this one deserved the oscar or not. Not many complaints though.Had a feeling as if I am watching *Zodiac* again(though the script is entirely different). The movie has similar look. I didn't enjoy Zodiac much. This one was better.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2010)

*The Boondock Saints II* Ok after the impressive first went for the Boondock sequel.........and surprisingly this one went better, add more style, more humour and definately more action and you got yourself Boondock Saints II. The action style is something never seen before, music and guns....yea rock the bang!!! the last fight sequence is nothin short of bullet ballet with poetry, truly unique....if you liked the first you gotta love the sequel.....7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 9, 2010)

sam9s said:


> geee thanks for the recognition rhitwick......
> Did you try my recent recomendaton........*State Of Play* if ofcourse already not seen...............
> Awsome Investigation.....
> 
> Also did you check my post for suggestions on Rippers you asked........I think you missed that post.....


No dude, I'm not trying any recent recommendation, as my PSU is dead (again). D/L on frnd's lappy, but seriously not interested in viewing movies in a 13.5" monitor with crappy sound. Rather growing my stock.

I tried those rippers. Arrow seems to be having most titles in his hand, EuReKa is seems to be HDTV centric. Others very less titles and mostly 1080p versions. TPB, IsoHunt and Torrentz are the places I looked.

Mainly looking for 1.45GB sized versions with good picture quality and sound.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> No dude, I'm not trying any recent recommendation, as my PSU is dead (again). D/L on frnd's lappy, but seriously not interested in viewing movies in a 13.5" monitor with crappy sound. Rather growing my stock.
> 
> I tried those rippers. Arrow seems to be having most titles in his hand, EuReKa is seems to be HDTV centric. Others very less titles and mostly 1080p versions.



yea I can understand, now that I have my HT I can settle any thing even slightly lesser than than.......get the PSU soon man we cant live without movies....can we....
also, You are looking at the wrong places, if you know what I mean.......if you want I can PM you few locations....



> Mainly looking for 1.45GB sized versions with good picture quality and sound.


AsCo and ADiT are the rippers for you then, though they rip with higher sizes as well.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 10, 2010)

What is a DVDscr?  and everything you need to know about them and how the hell do they end up
on the internet..

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

can anyone tell me where i get southpark season 1 uncensored?
ahem ahem 

PM me


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2010)

abyss88 said:


> What is a DVDscr?  and everything you need to know about them and how the hell do they end up
> on the internet..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> ...



well since I am not providing any link I think I can put it here, everything you can get is through Rapidshare, but you got to have a premium account, southpark and loads of other TV series I have is through RS.......

*DVDScr*



> A DVD Screener is a promotional copy of a motion picture sent by a movie studios (on a DVD-Video disc) before the official DVD release date to movie critics, censors etc. The term DVDSCR is used by movie pirates to describe the source material of a bootleg SVCD, DivX, XviD or DVDR copy of a DVD Screener. These copies are usually of high, near-retail quality, but often contain some little extras on the video stream.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

Watched Hurt Locker yesterday,not bad at all.Watched another great movie this Sunday,Life of David Gale_awesome movie,Kavin Spacey was superb.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 10, 2010)

*Entre Les Murs (The Class)* 4/5

Although most indian students would feel alien to such environment,this film highlights the culture of western/developed nations.Simply Class this.watch it!!


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 10, 2010)

blood and bone : 3.5/5

loved this movie for awesome fight scenes... all the guys who love to watch hand to hand combat, this is a must watch for them...


----------



## maddy2288 (Mar 10, 2010)

can anyone suggest me some movies of teen/adventure/sex comedy.
i have watched american pie series, all the road trips..stuff like that.

thanks


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2010)

maddy2288 said:


> can anyone suggest me some movies of teen/adventure/sex comedy.
> i have watched american pie series, all the road trips..stuff like that.
> 
> thanks



Well I can sugest a couple though these are not in my good movie list.......you can give them a try

*Not just another teen movie*
*Girls want to have some fun*

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




latino_ansari said:


> blood and bone : 3.5/5
> 
> loved this movie for awesome fight scenes... all the guys who love to watch hand to hand combat, this is a must watch for them...



Do not miss *LionHeart* and *Bloodsport* then, both starrs Jean Claud VanDamm, with some pretty decent fight scenes.


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 10, 2010)

*Minority Report* -* 4/5
*what an excellent technothriller movie it was... Its a combination of everything great story, Thrill, good direction, good technology related, u name it u have it... i don't know how i missed it for 8 long years... Its a must watch movie guys...

*2012* *- 3/5*
Good movie but the scenes were not so realistic...

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




maddy2288 said:


> can anyone suggest me some movies of teen/adventure/sex comedy.
> i have watched american pie series, all the road trips..stuff like that.
> 
> thanks



u can watch 
Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay (2008)
Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle (2004)
for some great adult comedy...


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 11, 2010)

@sam9s : will certainly go for the movies recommended by u... got lots of time 2 kill...


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2010)

@Sam, RS is no way comparable to torrents.

Let me tell u how I use torrents. I use it for un-interrupted and unmonitored d/l. Queue up 3-4 torrents and then leave it on its own. My PC set-up such a wayt that, if power goes off, it shuts down automatically and when power comes it boots, net connects and d/l starts. Thus I can continue d/l even when I'm in office.

Can I do the same with RS? If in the middle of a d/l power goes off, can I resume d/l from the same place when it comes again?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @Sam, RS is no way comparable to torrents.
> 
> Let me tell u how I use torrents. I use it for un-interrupted and unmonitored d/l. Queue up 3-4 torrents and then leave it on its own. My PC set-up such a wayt that, if power goes off, it shuts down automatically and when power comes it boots, net connects and d/l starts. Thus I can continue d/l even when I'm in office.
> 
> Can I do the same with RS? If in the middle of a d/l power goes off, can I resume d/l from the same place when it comes again?



its a senstive debate....RS vs Torrent so I will be very discreet. Yes even I do the same leave my IDM on 24x7 running d/l through RS, there is no question of power off as the setup is backed up through an online Home UPS, so it always on where ever I be.(my monthly download is close to 60-70GB). I dont know about private torrents but the one I used to use were severly dependent on seeds and leachers and I never user to get the full potential of my bandwidth, with RS I am ALWAYS 24x7 getting my full bandwidth potential of 1mbps and hence the investment on getting an RS premium account.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2010)

So, to get what I need, I need to fill some basic requirements first:-
1>Online Home UPS
2>RS Premium A/C

Alas! kinda under budget for this set-up now. Till I can manage a chunk of my salary to use on my needs (after satisfying others) I've to depend on torrents.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 11, 2010)

*RS premium* all the way. Me stopped using torrents some 5-6 yrs back.

By the way *The Descent part 2* is out!


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 11, 2010)

@latino_ansari,
Yep, Michael Jai White (Karate,Taekwando & Free Form MA)is one of the best out there. I would like to mention few others as well: Donnie Yen(Wu-Shu), Van Damme(Savate and Karate),Tony Jaa(Muay-Thai and Aerobics) and Scott Adkins(Free Form MA). And here are my best recommendations:
1. Universal Soldier: The Regeneration (2009)
2. Ong Bak, Ong Bak 2 & Tom Yum Goong
3. IP Man
4. Danny the Dog
5. Banlieue 13 Ultimatum
6. Flash Point
7. Fist of Legend(Jet Li)
8. Undisputed 2
8. Iron Monkey
9. The Legend of Drunken Master(Jackie Chan)
10. Way of the Dragon(Bruce Lee)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2010)

mayanksharma said:


> @latino_ansari,
> Yep, Michael Jai White (Karate,Taekwando & Free Form MA)is one of the best out there. I would like to mention few others as well: Donnie Yen(Wu-Shu), Van Damme(Savate and Karate),Tony Jaa(Muay-Thai and Aerobics) and Scott Adkins(Free Form MA). And here are my best recommendations:
> 1. Universal Soldier: The Regeneration (2009)
> 2. Ong Bak, Ong Bak 2 & Tom Yum Goong
> ...



Off the above I have not seen *Undisputed 2*....just one qustion..... I am not a very great fan of hand 2 hand combact unless its VERY well choreographed, fact and gruesome......very much like the end combact of Flashpoint........knowing this would you recomend Undisputed 2.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2010)

I've seen Undisputed of Wesley Snipes, was ok. One time watch. Not yet seen Undisputed2...hmmm

Is it in the same storyline of Undisputed??!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 12, 2010)

little "pratikriya" on academy awards..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 13, 2010)

*Invictus* 3/5

An almost generic sports-movie but with the style of C.Eastwood.You definitely do feel good during some moments but overall its all too predictable or wrongly executed.Morgan Freeman does a fine job of being himself but not mandela(which was most disappointing).Damon acts reasonably well but again the supporting cast are a bunch of forgettable characters.This is flawed,forgivable and unmemorable at the same time

P.S Damon's gf is hot


----------



## Achuth (Mar 13, 2010)

THE HURT LOCKER .. good film better than avatar- the story ..looved it 8.5/10
NINJA ASSASSIN - supa action...


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 13, 2010)

@rhitwick and @sam,
Undisputed 2 follows the same storyline of its predecessor. The only difference is, this time both fighting and environment are more intense and include two of the finest in martial artists: Scott Adkins and Michael Jai White.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2010)

Watched Sherlock Holmes yesterday. I am completely Satisfied with the movie and will give 8 out of 10. Excellent work by Guy Ritchie and fantastic action by Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 13, 2010)

mayanksharma said:


> @latino_ansari,
> Yep, Michael Jai White (Karate,Taekwando & Free Form MA)is one of the best out there. I would like to mention few others as well: Donnie Yen(Wu-Shu), Van Damme(Savate and Karate),Tony Jaa(Muay-Thai and Aerobics) and Scott Adkins(Free Form MA). And here are my best recommendations:
> 1. Universal Soldier: The Regeneration (2009)
> 2. Ong Bak, Ong Bak 2 & Tom Yum Goong
> ...




Have seen all these movies except "Universal Soldier: The regeneration"..
Thanks for the suggestions... will watch it soon...


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2010)

Quite some movies to rate this time. With one surprise package.

*Love, Sex and Dhoka*: We were invited to see a preview of the film, on 26th February at the Freshwater Films office in Matunga, mainly due to Dibakar Banerjee's direction workshop at our Ray Film Festival. About 20 of us saw the movie and gave our comments on it for improvement before final release. Some editing was still to be done when we saw it, but the whole movie was seen by us. I can't reveal the story now, but all I can say is that the movie is not the ordinary pop trash film. It is an intelligent film, which can be enjoyed even by the popcorn movie watcher. Not to be watched with family at all. Those who liked Dev D may like this one too.

*Oye Lucky Lucky Oye*: 7/10. Very good film by the same director as above.

*Khosla Ka Ghosla*: 8/10. Probably the best film by Dibakar Banerjee. Anupam Kher is just amazing.

*Bheja Fry*: 9/10. Vinay Pathak is brilliant. What a film, awesome script and direction. Thumbs up to Indian cinema. 

*The sun behind the clouds*: Tibetan film by Ritu Sarin and Tenzing Sonam. I liked it a lot. Its about the trials and hardships faced by Tibetans all over the world. Must watch. It will release on DVD soon. We saw a screening of the film through a friend of ours. www.friendsoftibet.org


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> Have seen all these movies except "Universal Soldier: The regeneration"..
> Thanks for the suggestions... will watch it soon...


Plz, plz, plz don't watch it. Watch "Universal Soldier" first and second part. uni Sol3 is sh1t.



Krow said:


> *Love, Sex and Dhoka*: We were invited to see a preview of the film, on 26th February at the Freshwater Films office in Matunga, mainly due to Dibakar Banerjee's direction workshop at our Ray Film Festival. About 20 of us saw the movie and gave our comments on it for improvement before final release. Some editing was still to be done when we saw it, but the whole movie was seen by us. I can't reveal the story now, but all I can say is that the movie is not the ordinary pop trash film. It is an intelligent film, which can be enjoyed even by the popcorn movie watcher. Not to be watched with family at all. Those who liked Dev D may like this one too.


I'm looking forward to this.



> *Oye Lucky Lucky Oye*: 7/10. Very good film by the same director as above.


Good movie and intellegent.


> *Khosla Ka Ghosla*: 8/10. Probably the best film by Dibakar Banerjee. Anupam Kher is just amazing.


Satire at its best. Gr8 acting by all.


> *Bheja Fry*: 9/10. Vinay Pathak is brilliant. What a film, awesome script and direction. Thumbs up to Indian cinema.


Its an awesome piece. I became a fan of him after this. Deserved a best actor in comic role award in filmfare but was neglected.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 14, 2010)

Krow said:


> *Bheja Fry*: 9/10. Vinay Pathak is brilliant. What a film, awesome script and direction. Thumbs up to Indian cinema.
> 
> *www.friendsoftibet.org



I loved the film. I thought its an original idea but I read somewhere thats it was an 'inspiration' from some hollywood movie. Hilarious movie nonetheless. 

Welcome back to the thread


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2010)

Krow said:


> *The sun behind the clouds*: Tibetan film by Ritu Sarin and Tenzing Sonam. I liked it a lot. Its about the trials and hardships faced by Tibetans all over the world. Must watch. It will release on DVD soon. We saw a screening of the film through a friend of ours. www.friendsoftibet.org


Thnx for the recc.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Its an awesome piece. I became a fan of him after this. Deserved a best actor in comic role award in filmfare but was neglected.


Same here. Could you please recommend Hindi films similar to the ones I mentioned in my previous post?



a_medico said:


> I loved the film. I thought its an original idea but I read somewhere thats it was an 'inspiration' from some hollywood movie. Hilarious movie nonetheless.
> 
> Welcome back to the thread


I'd like to see the Hollywood movie too. Thanks for the warm welcome. 



kanjar said:


> Thnx for the recc.


You may want to check out Dreaming Lhasa by the same fimmakers too. Its already available where we usually look for movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2010)

Krow said:


> Same here. Could you please recommend Hindi films similar to the ones I mentioned in my previous post?


Krow, as in same line as *Bheja Fry* u can try *"Home Delivery"* starring Vivek Oberoy, Boman Irani. Starts very intelligent, Bheja Fry has shadows of this movie if u compare these two.
Conclusion or finishing is bogus. Watch it for the satire and some intelligent comic scenes.

Oye Lucky and Khosla come under CON cinema category (well I put 'em), so u can sure find more.


*Planet 51 6.5/10*

A toned down version of "District 9" in animation, would be suitable for kids to get the same message.
Not so good storyline but a good concept. Nothing exceptional, but u can try once.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 14, 2010)

the butterfly effect - 9/10

good movie. a must watch for sci-fi fans


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2010)

^^watch donnie darko, more win in sci fi genre.


@krow
I'd love to but no pc at current loc. 
I visited that site abt frens if tibet. Gruesome pics of blatant savagery.

Btw can someone watch and give a short review of japanese movie "*Air Doll*". Its one of those weird subject movie one can only trace back to Japan.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2010)

*Straw Dogs 8.5/10*

Its like one of those dark movies. Eg. The Wicker Man, Funny Games etc.
(I think a few of here got what I mean)

Now, if u got it, its a gem in its kind. Builds the tension very well, shows a few complex sides of human character. 

Climax drags a tiny bit, and could have been more violent. At climax, its kinda one sided game. Everyone should be given same chance. 

Warning: It has a rape scene; if u r not mature enough to endure the shock element in that scene, don't try this. No its not violent, its kinds eerie and umm,.......different...

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




kanjar said:


> Btw can someone watch and give a short review of japanese movie "*Air Doll*". Its one of those weird subject movie one can only trace back to Japan.



No, not only Japan. If not exact but a bit on same league, we have a few movies. *Mannequin* can be mentioned in the category. Even in India there is a movie starring Govinda and Karishma.

I don't know about the Jap one u mentioned, but from IMDB it seems those I mentioned can be of same type.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 14, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Btw can someone watch and give a short review of japanese movie "*Air Doll*". Its one of those weird subject movie one can only trace back to Japan.



i've been wanting to dig it since long but i think the english dvd hasnt been released yet


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 14, 2010)

@rhitwick : have already watched the 1st two installments of "Universal Soldier"... kinda loved those... So is it worth 2 watch the 3rd one????...


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> @rhitwick : have already watched the 1st  two installments of "Universal Soldier"... kinda loved those... So is it  worth 2 watch the 3rd one????...


Well, if u were new to this series, I would have recommended to start from start, so that u don't have a feeling how sh1t this 3rd pard is.
Below r my thoughts on the movie. As u've already watched previous two parts, do watch this one too...don't expect too much...


rhitwick said:


> *Universal Soldier: Regeneration 5/10 (4 for movie and +1 for Van Damme)*
> 
> 
> It was my fav. series when I was young. Well u can say I was introduced to sci-fi from this movie. Very much loved its concept and action.
> ...




*Harry Brown 7/10*

Similar concept as in "Death Sentence", "Law Abiding Citizen" and others...
Better than both of those mentioned here.

On second thought hollywood suddenly producing more movies on this theme, what we (Indian cinema) already made in 80's and 90's.......


----------



## a_medico (Mar 14, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes* - Haven't read the books but loved every bit of the movie. Robert Downey Jr is hell of an actor. How come they forget to mention Kelly Reilly in the main star cast along with Rachel McAdams? Eagerly waiting for the next installment. Hope Kelly Reilly has a bigger role in it!

Next on my list - 

*The Class
An Education*



kanjar said:


> Btw can someone watch and give a short review of japanese movie "*Air Doll*". Its one of those weird subject movie one can only trace back to Japan.



Had watched a movie on a similar theme in 2007. *www.imdb.com/images/b.gif

*Lars and the Real Girl*

Didn't quite enjoy it as it was way too slow. But interesting concept.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Straw Dogs 8.5/10*
> 
> Its like one of those dark movies. Eg. The Wicker Man, Funny Games etc.
> (I think a few of here got what I mean)
> ...



Straw Dogs is one hell of a movie, characters are developed to their extremes till the climax, which for me was very well made...........I am not sure what you mean by one sided. Anyway there is a movie called *FEAR* which has a similr kind of climax, I mean the situation is kinda same, its a good phycological thriller......give it a try......you might like it.

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

*Pandorum*......wow where did this come from, I love this kinds of dark, creepy sicfi thrillers.......anybody who even remotely liked *Event Horizon* or *Sphear* or as a matter of fact even *ALIEN* would love this movie, its very well made for a subject that is made quite a few times......very gritty and has a nice twist at the end.......7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Straw Dogs is one hell of a movie, characters are developed to their extremes till the climax, which for me was very well made...........*I am not sure what you mean by one sided*. Anyway there is a movie called *FEAR* which has a similr kind of climax, I mean the situation is kinda same, its a good phycological thriller......give it a try......you might like it.
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt1188729/



One sided means, the protagonist here continues to win suddenly. Could have been much violent, like he got a arm shot, or broken legs. But he was left unharmed or only one glass of his spectacle was mildly broken.

This is no a torture movie so that every time it has to be violent but climax is kinda not u to the mark for the environment the movie creates from beginning.
It has those un-easy feelings, something is not right since the word go. Very engrossing screenplay and sometimes thoughtful, specially the rape scene and how the girl re-acted to those who did it and her husband. A totally un-explored area (or un-touched as a rape victim is always sympathized even in the goriest revenge movies) human psychology. 
Hats of for the kind of grey characters it shows.

From all those mind-blowing scenes one example would be when at the end the girl gets attacked and screams, both her husband and the guy who raped her rush to rescue. Its striking, its wtf! and its a totally diff. treatment to a subject.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 15, 2010)

*Tulpan* 4.5/5

You gotta love everything about this movie.so real and so mesmerizing.loved the kids!! Watch it if your into serious international cinema.a under-rated gem of 2008

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

*Tulpan* 4.5/5

You gotta love everything about this movie.so real and so mesmerizing.loved the kids!! Watch it if your into serious international cinema.a under-rated gem of 2008


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 16, 2010)

*The Blind Side - 4/5

*Really an awesome story and perfectly filmed...

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

*The Blind Side - 4/5

*Really an awesome story and perfectly filmed...


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2010)

kanjar said:


> @krow
> I'd love to but no pc at current loc.
> I visited that site abt frens if tibet. Gruesome pics of blatant savagery.


Yeah and our newspapers are busy with Chinese currency values being kept artificially low. Shame.



sam9s said:


> *Pandorum*......wow where did this come from, I love this kinds of dark, creepy sicfi thrillers.......anybody who even remotely liked *Event Horizon* or *Sphear* or as a matter of fact even *ALIEN* would love this movie, its very well made for a subject that is made quite a few times......very gritty and has a nice twist at the end.......7/10


Even I liked it a lot, although *rhitwick* did not.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2010)

Krow said:


> Even I liked it a lot, although *rhitwick* did not.



Hmmmm

(this site does not allow posting comments less than 10 chars, hmmmm)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2010)

Krow said:


> Even I liked it a lot, although *rhitwick* did not.



What rhitwick you did not like Pandorum!! hmmmm well tast can differ, he also did not like the SAW series where as I am a fan of it, so no big deal, lots of movies we have are of similiar liking as well.....


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2010)

I liked Pandorum very much  Though may be because I prefer sci-fi with abandoned airships etc gobbledygook ;D

IMHO the movie was nicely executed. It reminded me of Alien, Event Horizon and Sunshine.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ and The Descent and The Matrix and few more.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2010)

sam9s said:


> What rhitwick you did not like Pandorum!! hmmmm well tast can differ, he also did not like the SAW series where as I am a fan of it, so no big deal, lots of movies we have are of similiar liking as well.....



Ufff, no I did not like it that much. It has nothing new to offer for me. The concept is not new. The illusion or delusion is handled in many movies. Some call it split personality, well here they have given a totally new explanation for it but the execution is same.

Then the tense moments, unknown creatures (or evolved creatures), already handled in many movies, again new explanation but same execution. 

I'm not thrilled by an explanation but it should have a matching execution. Pandorum did not satisfy me. I found it predictable.


And, SAM, I love SAW series. But after part 3 its kind of forced. Events seems stretched twists seems to be introduced for the sake of making another sequel. IMO, SAW sequels are now just trying to en-cash its popularity. (Best example: Final Destination series, Uni Sol series even MI series.)


----------



## Rahim (Mar 16, 2010)

Pandorum: Quite an average sci-fi movie. Come on yaaron don't hype this movie!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 17, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Ufff, no I did not like it that much. It has nothing new to offer for me. The concept is not new. The illusion or delusion is handled in many movies. Some call it split personality, well here they have given a totally new explanation for it but the execution is same.
> 
> Then the tense moments, unknown creatures (or evolved creatures), already handled in many movies, again new explanation but same execution.
> 
> I'm not thrilled by an explanation but it should have a matching execution. Pandorum did not satisfy me. I found it predictable.



Rhitwick dont get me wrong but most of the time its like this only, old concept and new execution/explanation and that execution is all what it counts......tell me .......those unknown creatures (or evolved creatures) is an old concept right but than why we all liked "The Descent" very much ...??? it also has the same evolved creature concept........that is because it was dealt with better execution and freshness...... Talk about Star Trek 2009......has been made zillions times. same characters same scifi stuff same approach, but still liked by every ones and proven hit.........Pandorum ....sure it was predictable all movies of this kind are predictable to an extent, but it successfully was able to built that tension through out and that was the objective of this movie.........

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> Pandorum: Quite an average sci-fi movie. Come on yaaron don't hype this movie!!!!



well tastes differ....but it sure was hell better than average.....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2010)

:fluriod-confused:


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2010)

@sam, agreed. BUT, if PANDORUM were my first movie in this genre, I would have liked it. 
Unfortunately "The Decent"  was not my first movie though in this genre and I found it not so striking. BUT, again I agree with "Decent" that there were few good scenes than in "Pandorum"...

//And the movies u named: Star Trek, well I don't like it too


----------



## sam9s (Mar 17, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @sam, agreed. BUT, if PANDORUM were my first movie in this genre, I would have liked it.
> Unfortunately "The Decent"  was not my first movie though in this genre and I found it not so striking. BUT, again I agree with "Decent" that there were few good scenes than in "Pandorum"...
> 
> //And the movies u named: Star Trek, well I don't like it too



mmmmm I understand, but I was talking more in terms of general scenario.......


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2010)

sam9s said:


> mmmmm I understand, but I was talking more in terms of general scenario.......


 
But, but...I can't control myself. I kinda have grown a bad habit comparing of two movies. So...very seldom any movie impresses me until and unless its something new.

Latest addition in this list is.............obviously "Straw Dogs" and if u've not yet watched "Peeping Tom"


*Pyar Impossible 5/10*

A very very predictable movie on a very very repeated topic. So so acting by Uday Chopra, over acting by Priyanka Chopra, no acting by Dino Morea and bad acting by the child actress.

A few people here may not last the whole movie, but others can try. One or two good scenes (may be it seemed to me only).

One very odd and weird scene I can't but mention:-
Well Uday Chopra is s/w developer and he developed a s/w which Dino Morea steals. Now following Dino, Uday lands up in Priyanka's home and becomes her daughter's nanny. Due to some reason Dino once visited her home and Uday kept hiding from him. 
I was like wtf!!! Who stole whose s/w??? Why such behavior. Instead of getting angry he was hiding...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> But, but...I can't control myself. I kinda have grown a bad habit comparing of two movies. So...very seldom any movie impresses me until and unless its something new.
> 
> Latest addition in this list is.............obviously "Straw Dogs" and if u've not yet watched "Peeping Tom"



mmmmm as I said I understand.....something new is always there and would be appreciated by most, I give more credit to a Director/Actor who picks up a same subject and still delivers something new with his vision and execution that is where I suppose the talent/intellect lies........I agree a film maker can ruin a new idea as well but comparitively if you have an entirly new idea its easy to get away with a decent movie, but the treatment of an old subject to a whole new level is what brings out the talent and is far more difficult to create.............

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

*What's Eating Gilbert Grape* man what an emotional roller coaster ride this movie was......Its a movie about Gilbert (j*onny depp*) who has to take care for his brother Autistic/retard brother Arnie (*leonardo di caprio*) and his obese mother and what difficulties he faces in life..........let me tell you..... I seriously believed during the movie, Leonardi di cap must have been really retard at the time this movie was made......he was that good........almost too good to believe he is acting. The movie as I said is full of character intricacies and drama, I usually avoid this kinda cinema.......not because I do not enjoy them......rather they are so disturbing that it leaves you numb for couple of hours.........7.5/10 for me here.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like Sam is utilising his HT setup on the 47 incher to the fullest. 

*Matrix Reloaded*: Let's face it, the film is an awesome popcorn muncher. About 5% as philosophical as the first one and contains about 50% more action sequences than The Matrix. Looking for a movie better than the first one? Don't watch. Mindless action? Fan of the plot? Must watch!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 18, 2010)

*Road to Sangam* 3/5

With a promising start and a brilliant performance by both bollywood giants this film brings forward all the emotions in our secular yet divided nation.although the film as a whole may drift down the cliche'd territory later.but the emotions and dialogues are real all throughout.the director fails to keep everything together and somethings end up being ignored and unimportant things get spoon-fed to you.overall it cannot be compared to something like firaq but is a good watch among every other junk thats playing in the theatres now.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2010)

Krow said:


> Looks like Sam is utilising his HT setup on the 47 incher to the fullest.



naaa I was always a fan of Hollywood movies, I already had completed more than 800 movies before I bought this HT (and I have been a regular contributor to this thread right from the beginning), but yes the rate recently has been a bit fast in comparison, which is obvious. Just wait till I built my full fledged dedicated Projector based Home theater.........my planning for this is going for months now.....will share with you all soon when the planning is completed and construction starts.........

PS :: just out of curiosity, how come you saw Matrix Reloaded now. I am surprised. I am sure you have not seen even *Matrix Revolutions* then......it has one of the best or I'd say THE best sci fi battle sequences at the end. It literally blew my socks off in the cinema hall.


----------



## Nithu (Mar 19, 2010)

*Old Dogs - 6/10* 
average comedy film. nice acting by John Travolta & Robin Williams...


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Pyar Impossible 5/10*
> 
> A very very predictable movie on a very very repeated topic. So so acting by Uday Chopra, over acting by Priyanka Chopra, no acting by Dino Morea and bad acting by the child actress.
> 
> ...



What a coincidence RW..I also watched same movie last weekend 
and abt ur odd scene..shayad tumne movie dhyan se nahin dekhi...he was not getting angry because 

1. He is very seedha saadha baccha (chasma laga k geeko nerd type)

2. He had already talked to Dino in hotel where he warns him to give his S/W. Instead Dino advises him to take some 25 lakhs cheque and go back to India

3. He is hiding from him as he doesnt want Piggy Chopps to know his true identity.

Most chutzpah scene in film is Uday going to Pinnacle labs server room and inserting pwd in S/W

Us sey bhi ghatiya another scene --- > His S/W which is named as Uniq O/S has all icons of other OS like Ubuntu (cheer for linux fanboys), apple etc etc  he he he  

Little girl was quite looking cute 

Overall a timepass film.....

*My rating is same as you 5/10*

PS: Y Uday is always starring in his father's produced films..kyunki aur koi director leta hee nahin usey


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> 3. He is hiding from him as he doesnt want Piggy Chopps to know his true identity.


This might be the only reason the director wanted to tell us.
But, not convincing at all. If he exposes Dino infront of her, she is sure gonna impressed by him.

And another wtf scene. 
Dino comes and exposes Uday and rather Uday getting angry and exposing Dino's truth, he mumbles his excuse. Dino literally throws him out from her home. Now wtf!!! u love d gal, u developed d s/w in question, d thief is infront of u, eying ur gal and throwing u out of her home....if still u r not getting angry then what makes u angry. Scenes are not at all convincing.



> Little girl was quite looking cute


She's only cute, acting is not convincing.



> PS: Y Uday is always starring in his father's produced films..kyunki aur koi director leta hee nahin usey



U know this script is written by Uday himself and directed by once flopstar Jugal Hansraj. Jugal even shows his face in last scene in Apple store. 
Everyone thinks he's a Subhas Ghai...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 19, 2010)

Watch : A Man from Earth (10/10)  awesome movie.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2010)

Stardust. 8/10. Nice movie.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Watch : A Man from Earth (10/10)  awesome movie.



Now watch *K-Pax* somewhat same genre, you should like it as well.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes* Not bad Not bad at all, I was not expecting much, I dont know why but I was'nt and I guess that helped me to enjoy this movie more. Robert Downey Jr seriously does his role with conviction, very much like Iron Man.......Guy Ritchie has his own style simply loved his *Snatch* and *Lock Stock* eagerly waiting for the sequel.......6.8/10 for me here.....


----------



## quan chi (Mar 19, 2010)

*SHAAPITH*

i dont know why vikram bhatt made this movie.a kid sitting 4-5 empty seats next to mine was enjoying the show as if he was watching a cartoon movie.

The music was nothing special.

i think aditya narayan didnt suit for the role.

what to look out for :- quite beautiful cinematography,the locations were almost perfect for giving chills and spills and were quite beautifully selected/made.but unfortunately the storyline killed it all.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2010)

quan chi said:


> *SHAAPITH*
> 
> i dont know why mahesh bhatt made this movie.



If I'm not wrong, Shaapith was directed by Bikram Bhat...try to catch his other work *1920*, good horror movie...

*LSD 8.67*( dividing by 3 this is what comes)

I was not actually thinking of watching it in cinema hall, but that day Krow's post build up a bit of curiosity and today I'm just coming from the show.

Warning: Whoever is thinking of catching this movie in next week, forget it. Its gonna flop, not because its a bad movie but because its different. Not everyone would welcome its experience. Boring and bakwas would be two common terms about its review.

About movie:-
LSD or Love Sex aur Dhokha is a different movie experience, its kinda what they call piece-of-life movie genre, only here we have three incidents loosely connected. Just for the transition I guess.

Three stories on three different human nature.
First story is about love. Its the best. Good acting by the actors, sharp dialogs. This is a new level of violence, not gore but totally uses ur imagination, a shocking experience indeed. *10/10*

Second story is about Sex (jo ki nahi dikhaya): A bit slow, and stretched. This part is (I think) inspired by an MMS, I've seen that. The MMS is 6-7 yrs old and for the scene had kind of similar background. Though stretched a bit the acting very good by all of them, the main gal kinda sucks at last sobbing scene. Her crying was not convincing, I guess dats why her face was not in focus. Good but looong story. *8/10*

Third story is about dhokha (fraud, betrayal). Good acting by the reporter guy and the gal. Not a good storyline or just a bit different. *8/10*

I say, the director did a very good job by getting out such a believable performance from all newcomers. Kudos to Dibakar Banerjee. Hope to see more works from him but with a good story in that case. I missed a start, middle, end here.

I agree this is not a conventional movie but  its just my opinion or wish.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 19, 2010)

> If I'm not wrong, Shaapith was directed by Bikram Bhat...try to catch his other work 1920



ooh... yes!! thanks for pointing out made that mistake in haste.

well 1920 got some bad ratings. but my friend told me it was good.

btw this movie is a disappoint.they tried to make a good story with interesting plots but the outcome was a bit different.

except for the locations theres nothing to praise about the movie.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 20, 2010)

quan chi said:


> except for the locations theres nothing to praise about the movie.



Except for the location and the actres  , she was kind of cute


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *LSD 8.67*( dividing by 3 this is what comes)
> 
> I was not actually thinking of watching it in cinema hall, but that day Krow's post build up a bit of curiosity and today I'm just coming from the show.





> Warning: Whoever is thinking of catching this movie in next week, forget it. Its gonna flop, not because its a bad movie but because its different. Not everyone would welcome its experience. Boring and bakwas would be two common terms about its review.


Hate to admit it, but will happen I think too. People will go to catch the S element or get bored with it. Even during the preview screening, one 30 something year old man said that he found the movie boring because he is just an ordinary cinema goer who does know anything about the technical side of movies and he found the rest boring. 


> About movie:-
> LSD or Love Sex aur Dhokha is a different movie experience, its kinda what they call piece-of-life movie genre, only here we have three incidents loosely connected. Just for the transition I guess.


I felt that similar to Dev D, the three stories are pretty connected because that is how it happens in real life. You meet people with a problem similar to yours and then you wonder how could this happen. That is why the ending was my favourite part.



> First story is about love. Its the best. Good acting by the actors, sharp dialogs. This is a new level of violence, not gore but totally uses ur imagination, a shocking experience indeed. *10/10*
> 
> Second story is about Sex (jo ki nahi dikhaya): A bit slow, and stretched. This part is (I think) inspired by an MMS, I've seen that. The MMS is 6-7 yrs old and for the scene had kind of similar background. Though stretched a bit the acting very good by all of them, the main gal kinda sucks at last sobbing scene. Her crying was not convincing, I guess dats why her face was not in focus. Good but looong story. *8/10*
> 
> Third story is about dhokha (fraud, betrayal). Good acting by the reporter guy and the gal. Not a good storyline or just a bit different. *8/10*


I felt that all the three stories have a little of all the three elements: L, S and D. My favourite was the second story.


> Sex (jo ki nahi dikhaya)


Preview screening mein humne dekha that yeh scene! It happens in the grocery store security camera control center.  Of course we saw the "Unrated" edition of the film! 


> I say, the director did a very good job by getting out such a _*believable*_ performance from all newcomers. Kudos to Dibakar Banerjee. Hope to see more works from him but with a good story in that case. I missed a start, middle, end here.


I did not understand the word believable here. Please explain. I liked how all the three stories were linked and to me the end was the best that there could be.


> I agree this is not a conventional movie but  its just my opinion or wish.


Couldn't agree more.


A sincere request to all: Please go and watch this movie in the theater. Such intelligent films need to be supported. When we waste our money watching so many rubbish movies in cinema halls, why not go watch an intelligent, well made one?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2010)

*The Stepfather* - Not bad, but not very good either. 
*
The Descent: Part 2* - Slow start like the first one, but picked up the pace after 45 minutes or so. Enjoyed this movie and people who have claustrophobia would get a better experience. No indication of a sequel this time.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Shutter Island*- 8/10......


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> This might be the only reason the director wanted to tell us.
> But, not convincing at all. If he exposes Dino infront of her, she is sure gonna impressed by him.



arre yar..fir pata chal jata na woh nanny nahin ek GHONCHU bhaisahab type developer hai ..he he he 



> And another wtf scene.
> Dino comes and exposes Uday and rather Uday getting angry and exposing Dino's truth, he mumbles his excuse. Dino literally throws him out from her home. Now wtf!!! u love d gal, u developed d s/w in question, d thief is infront of u, eying ur gal and throwing u out of her home....if still u r not getting angry then what makes u angry. Scenes are not at all convincing.


because he is shown by director as GHONCHU..seedha saadha..so he cant get angry by any cost..

I suggest one more scene to be added...Uday marrying PC and Dino coming in Ravana style to kidnap her..Uday saying bhai koi baat nahin..im warning u..he he he he 

*One more ch**iatic film which was airing on COLORS yesterday " Toh baat Pakki" ... after seeing the film for half an hour...no wonder the film flopped*

just watch it to know


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 21, 2010)

*Atithi Tum Kab Jaoge - 7.5/10*

Full fun timepass with mast acting by Paresh....One time watch only 


*Karthik calling Karthik - 7/10*

Film holds you till end for its suspense..You are always wondering who is other Karthik calling ??? although film lags ...could much have been edited
to make it appealing...but for once u can watch it..very slow pace albeit....indeed second half is too slow


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2010)

*Hurt Locker 7.5/10*

I don't see a point giving this movie 6 oscars and D9 none. Insane.

This movie lacks drama, tries to be artsy sometimes, tries to prove a lot of points sometimes but fails.

Yes it has got tense moments, but fails gravely to portray the pain, suffering of the one involved in it. I would say "*Body of lies*" is far better movie in this genre. 

This movie is just over hyped.

And one final question, why the shaky camera? Nowhere it was told or seemed its kinda mocumentary movie, no-where it was told the source for video is only some handheld or spycams, then why??? Beware while watching it, u may get a headache...

*Welcome 8/10*

How far would you go for your love? (If bollywood would have made this, it could have been the tagline   )

But, its not a bollywood movie, its a French movie. Its about a Iraqi boy Bilal, who wants to be with his girl friend who is in UK. While on his way to UK, travels to france illegally and gets caught in the process. Then the story gets entangled with a few more characters and how their personal lives are affected due to that.

A nice watch on immigration process and how people react to immigrants. It has a good emotional quotient but the pace is very slow. specially the first half is a bit lengthy. 

Cinematography is very beautiful, every scene has been given a melancholy look which matches with the theme very much.
Recommended but have patience.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 22, 2010)

*Tulpan* - Thanks for the recommendation. Amazing movie about survival told with a subtle humor. A must watch for those who are interested in offbeat movies.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 22, 2010)

^ i'm glad you noticed my rating amidst all the geeky sci-fi movie discussion

btw i'm thinking of starting another "Must watch films for avant garde fans" thread.coz this one has too much of mainstream movies in it


----------



## Krow (Mar 22, 2010)

*Matrix Revolutions*: Must watch in HD. Compare to Matrix and the movie is nothing. For more of mindless action and VFX, brilliant film. Other than the end of the last Smith vs Neo fight, not much made sense in the whole film. Watch for action, not for philosophy.

*K-Pax*: Brilliant film. A definite must watch! I really like these movies which make me think. I would say that this is equal to The Man from Earth. Thumbs up to all those who mentioned this in the thread.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 22, 2010)

*Karthik calling Karthik* 1.25/5

must be renamed to corny calling corny.the music may be the only palatable corny thing here.everything else pretty much is wasteful and floating on evident plagiarism.you almost end up at a point where you'd be tearing your hair off more than the protagonist.Avoid this one.complete phail

ps - if you want to see deepika,go for their promotional events.thats free innit?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> *Matrix Revolutions*: Must watch in HD. Compare to Matrix and the movie is nothing. For more of mindless action and VFX, brilliant film. Other than the end of the last Smith vs Neo fight, not much made sense in the whole film. Watch for action, not for philosophy.



Mindless action???? excuse me....... the action made every sense in this movie and was THE best scifi battle sequence ever created. If you watch all 3 movies in one go you are almost etching to have a huge battle at the end ......that is the level of intensity sequels built, which is exactly what the director gives you in the end. Smith Neo fight was good, but the best part was the way it ended which was really well thought and could have only ended the way it did. I dont know WHY people start comparing it with the first part......it had an another level ok understood, but the sequels stood apart in their own sense and level of complexity, concept alone was enough for me to give a hats off and then the action and visuals......man!! Matrix is the MOTHER of any sequel hollywood created......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2010)

*The Blind Side* - Decent movie, but am still not sure why Sandra Bullock won an Oscar for her role? Was it really that good? Is it just me or has Oscar awards choice gone down over the years?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 22, 2010)

^the oscars suck as much as the grammys.so its not surprising to see that


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^the oscars suck as much as the grammys.so its not surprising to see that


They used to be good in the 90's when at least some credit was given where it was due.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 22, 2010)

*The Counterfeiters* 4/5

the movie highlights possibly the reason of germany's fall in WWII.gripping performances by the actors to potray the emotions of betraying their motherland and their community at the same time.a great watch


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 22, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> They used to be good in the 90's when at least some credit was given where it was due.



imo the old days arent criticized only because the indie gems then never reached the worldwide audience due to the lack of the internet.i honestly believe that the old "classics" may just be rip-offs of non-mainstream ideas by the working class people


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2010)

*TRAITOR* Another GEM that was screaming to be seen which I finally did..........backdrop is Terrorists. Jihad and America, very well crafted and intense right from the word go.....


----------



## quan chi (Mar 24, 2010)

> Is it just me or has Oscar awards choice gone down over the years



nope its not just you. everything has went down.even the oscars were not spared.

thats why i dont have any interest on these irrational awards i just watch a movie if its good or different and appreciate any actor's acting if it was good.thats it nothing more.


----------



## mrbean (Mar 24, 2010)

please friends don't watch this film - the breakfast club - very senseless film. better to watch three idiots


----------



## james347 (Mar 24, 2010)

I think recently launched movie "Athithi Tum Kab Jaoge" is good movie which has good comedy.. its worth watching....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 24, 2010)

^troll alert

*Lost in Translation* 3.75/5
I think i had previously rated the movie.but nonetheless, watched it yest.although SJ's character's story may seem unrealistic; the emotion of loneliness portrayed by both actors is of a very true real human nature.the director manages to stay focused almost throughout.

*Precious* 3/5

Overhyped is the word here.sure its good.but the director cannot justify the fictional torture and expect sympathy.too many out of context scenes and too many childish acts to get noticed.

*LSD* 2.5/5

So i went this afternoon to show my support to a "hatke" film.if only i knew this was produced by ekta kapoor and wasnt a indie film entirely.like precious, this is in your face drama.I disagree with the director on how he shows the various characters.true, that our country has a new breed of dumb filmy mtv-generation outgrown kids.but surely a "hatke" film shouldnt be showing idiots to empathize.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

Saving Private Ryan and The Lord of The Rings trilogy are now out on Blu-Ray. About f*ckin' time, had about enough with the stupid HDTV version.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Saving Private Ryan and The Lord of The Rings trilogy are now out on Blu-Ray. About f*ckin' time, had about enough with the stupid HDTV version.



THAT! was the best news for me in a long time AFA A/V goes...... Saving Private Ryan .... here I order you....

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

Damm it says will be released on 26th April.......anyway worth a wait....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2010)

sam9s said:


> [/COLOR]Damm it says will be released on 26th April.......anyway worth a wait.....


Where? Amazon?


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 24, 2010)

kanjar said:


> I liked Pandorum very much  Though may be because I prefer sci-fi with abandoned airships etc gobbledygook ;D
> 
> IMHO the movie was nicely executed. It reminded me of Alien, Event Horizon and Sunshine.



I too love these type of space ship type abandoned type of movies.
pls recommend them someone.
i have seen

Event horizon
sphere
sunshine
pandorum

MORE?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Where? Amazon?



Amazon UK.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> *LSD* 2.5/5
> 
> So i went this afternoon to show my support to a "hatke" film.if only i knew this was produced by ekta kapoor and wasnt a indie film entirely.like precious, this is in your face drama.I disagree with the director on how he shows the various characters.true, that our country has a new breed of dumb filmy mtv-generation outgrown kids.b*ut surely a "hatke" film shouldnt be showing idiots to empathize.*



I didn't get u???


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 25, 2010)

*spoilers*

well in the first story.we're shown two childish filmy kids getting killed over what seemed to be nothing but infatuation or immature love.

In the second,we're shown the story of two idiot guys trying to make a quick buck for their useless life by using a desperate girl.

In the final story, we're shown a mix of the couch potato+a sting of the sting operations department(perfect rejected plot of madhur bhandarkar i'd say)

what really got to me was the dialogues between all of the actors.a director should not waste his talent on such characters.sorry but if someone shows two retarded people getting killed on the road as an example of road rage, i'd say wtf has anyone to learn from it? was there a moral for the common man? the only one i could think of was *DON'T BE MTV-STUPID* 

although this is for another time; i feel our country is aping USA without having many intellectuals to redeem or nullify the stupidity of the majority


----------



## als2 (Mar 25, 2010)

^^ agree with you on film


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2010)

@ratedsuperstar, 

I guess all the stories shown there seemed to be "only" story to you...that is why u did not like them

First lok at thge cinematography, is it linear, is it arty, is it even having a good angle. No its not. The cam here supposed to be a tool (not the eye of audience) or medium by which u r getting to know about these incidents.

They call these type of movies piece-of-life movies. They need not have any conclusion, abstract is what they always are and should. Any day of ur life does not always have a moral, not a story may not even be happening. 

Tell me do u expect a message or even a conclusion from a David Lynch movie...take the example of REC, Cloverfield, BWT etc. they did never try to give a message or moral. All those are incidents of a day or mixed days. 

IMO, Dibakar here did a very good job, satisfied me with abstract and haphazard screenplay...kudos to him for trying this desperate job.

b/w, apart from last story which again is mix of two topics (casting couch and sting operation) other two incidents are inspired by true stories. 
First one is inspired by "Nitish Katara" murder case and second one was hugely popular MMS kinda 5-6 yrs back. (I've seen dat)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 25, 2010)

^c'mon where's the ambiguity of cinema when the camera captures everything!!(either perfect video or audio) i hated that the stories were spoon-fed.any "arty" film leaves so much for the viewer to decipher.also the fact that this didnt bring anything new to the handy-cam movie genre.

whoever called cloverfield or BWP great movies? but i'll admit cloverfield had enough intelligent screenplay to keep the audience interested.

i dont care if this was based on real life events.you shouldnt make a film on dumb people/events only because they made headlines for 10days on news channels.

i appreciated the director's effort and some attention to detail but if you're making this for a niche segment of film lovers,this just doesnt cut it.i rated it average coz i appreciated the intent but compare this to the "hatke" films of other countries in the world.

PS: every director always has a message in his film


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^c'mon where's the ambiguity of cinema when the camera captures everything!!(either perfect video or audio)


 This is the look he wanted for the movie...it was intentional to make the camera work as if of a kid is capturing anything and everything infront of him. 



> i hated that the stories were spoon-fed.any "arty" film leaves so much for the viewer to decipher.also the fact that this didnt bring anything new to the handy-cam movie genre.



I don't understand...why every diff. movie has to be "arty"? Its storyline is not at all complex, get the basic right...this movie is not something which has a start, middle and end...its called "piece-of-life" movie...they are like that only...starts abruptly and ends abruptly....that is its beauty or USP...

Some like it and some don't...not everyone likes un-conventional content



> whoever called cloverfield or BWP great movies? but i'll admit cloverfield had enough intelligent screenplay to keep the audience interested.





> i dont care if this was based on real life events.you shouldnt make a film on dumb people/events only because they made headlines for 10days on news channels.


Now that is a bit arrogant and without logic...90% of the movies are made are inspired by some real life incidents. Yes the imagination ratio used to be more to make more edible...but LSD is like in-ur-face movie. No romanticism, no masking...just calling a spade a spade... 



> PS: every director always has a message in his film


Not necessarily...what all of them have is a conclusive end...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 26, 2010)

^i'm not going to debate anymore dude.i was disappointed with it

*Flight of the red balloon* 3.5/5

The red balloon is used as a metaphor for happiness in a boy's life here.its got a strong performance by the female lead.the (disjointed) family uses the nanny as a mediator in their lives.

*Paranoid Park* 3.25/5

A mild thriller about the feeling of loneliness of a teenage boy who cannot find anyone to share his mind with.camera work is good.untrained actors and lack of good dialogues hurts this otherwise interesting film


----------



## Krow (Mar 26, 2010)

I respect the fact that you had your own impressions of the film, but this:


ratedrsuperstar said:


> i dont care if this was based on real life events.you shouldnt make a film on dumb people/events only because they made headlines for 10days on news channels.


is meaningless. The topic/subject of a movie is entirely open. One can make a film on anything and everything that he/she wants to. Are you trying to imply that only the events which got long media coverage like the Iraq war should be made into movies? Here I disagree. The director chose a topic which has happened in real life, however small it is, I am fine with the subject.


> i appreciated the director's effort and some attention to detail but if you're making this for a niche segment of film lovers,this just doesnt cut it.i rated it average coz i appreciated the intent but compare this to the "hatke" films of other countries in the world.


It is not entirely niche per se. It is something different. It does have a novelty factor. I say this with respect to Indian cinema. It is useless comparing it to World cinema. Compared to the regular mainstream trash that people call movies, this one is definitely something different and new and according to me, if we don't encourage such films, then we won't see much of intelligence in films soon.

Back on topic:

@ Sam: I liked Matrix 3, but not for making me think, but for insane special effects and fight scenes. That is why I put Matrix 2 and 3 in the mindless action category. Matrix 1 was an ideal mixture of both the thinking part and the action part. The other two were not. 

2010 (The Year We Make Contact) [1984]: Awesome work. I really want to read the novels now. If any of you has seen 2001: A Space Odyssey, then this one is a must watch. If not, then watch the masterpiece first and then this sequel.

Sunshine [2007]: Another good Sci-fi film. Although it is a little similar to 2010 and 2001, but nowhere in that class. I liked this film a lot too, although I would say that some here may say that it is another average sci-fi film like Pandorum. Still, for sci-fi fans, must watch! Watch it in HD on a large screen. This movie made me want to go to Sam's house and watch on his 47 incher and Onkyo aural nirvana set.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 26, 2010)

@krow why restrain your talent only because you know the majority people would be happy with something new.

also i never implied that only famous topics(like war) should be made into movies.why cant they make films on "real" ordinary people.

imo, "there is a difference between slight of hand and giving everything you have"


----------



## a_medico (Mar 27, 2010)

*Shutter Island* - A must watch. Won't reveal much, its a bit slow but with quite a few twists.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 27, 2010)

^^Brilliant Movie but has its flaws. The whole execution isn't convincing enough.There are a few holes to fill.The book was more comprehensive that way. In pursuit of making it short, they deleted some key scenes which tends to confuse the viewer at some point.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2010)

*Bad Guy 8/10*

Another gem from Kim-Ki-Duk, very complex movie in terms of concept and screenplay. Even hard to digest, what is right, what is wrong...lines are blurred.

You'd like to hate the character of Han-Ki very much but you'll be forced to like him. Evoked a mixture of emotions in me...its brutal in its sense, sensual in its sense...a totally different grammar for emotions...

Once again, Kim-Ki-Duk beautifully used silence in the movie and the main character (as usual??) is silent for major part of the movie.
This is not everyone's cup-of-tea, so beware if you are thinking of watching it...you may find it bad



*Ninja Assassin 8/10*

Well, this is good movie to watch in 3D...

Good action and tonnes of blood splattered. Not a good storyline though, at the end it becomes illogical...

Watch for action only...

(May I ask for sequels... they told nine clans, so after this movie 8 are still left     )


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2010)

^LOL, really want to see Ninja Assassin II, III,.... VIII ?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2010)

*A Bold Family 7.5/10*

Who told only India is king of melodrama, Korea is nothing less that claiming the first position for this.

The movie goes like this, this guy, in time of separation of Korea ran to South Korea(SK) leaving his wife and Daughter in North Korea(NK). He then settles down in SK, have kids, marries them off and have grand kids. He has now a big family but he's not happy. With growing age he has gone a bit cracked on head and every now and then leaves for visiting NK. One day he met with an accident and on diagnosis it was found out he has cancer and can only survive 3 more months.

His elder son comes to know about the will that, he has a land somewhere which now costs 5million USD and will be inherited by him if Korea ever unifies else goes to national trust. Now the movie begins. They first fake the news of unification only in family to get the will changed. Gradually involves whole locality. What happens next is already predictable to a few here but, u may consider watching it. 
It has a few funny moments and some touchy scenes. In a whole its a feel-good movie, can easily be re-made in Hindi with India and Pakistan keeping in mind.

Try it, at least a feel-good-movie won't be a turn off for any one...


----------



## Krow (Mar 27, 2010)

Star Trek [2009] : A very enjoyable movie. Nothing great, but very enjoyable. This is a pop movie, something that was made to sell. Nothing in it except for some cool beaming and warp speed and the usual sci-fi jargon which looks and sounds cool.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 27, 2010)

* Pitch Black - 7/10 *

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0134847/

Summary - A group of marooned space travelers struggle for survival on a seemingly lifeless sun-scorched world.

Review - OK timepass film..if u r lover of sci fi genre. Its a one time watch...OK acting by Vin Diesel
...visuals are good.. I will watch its sequel The Chronicles of Riddick and post review soon 


* 21 - 9/10 *

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0478087/

Summary - "21" is the fact-based story about six MIT students who were trained to become experts in card counting and subsequently took Vegas casinos for millions in winnings

Review- Amazing film about blackjack gambling maths and counting..Excellent acting by professor and main hero.This is actual hollywood film.. Bollywood copy is Teen Patti..I had heard its horrible..Go watch excellent film 21


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2010)

Krow said:


> Star Trek [2009] : A very enjoyable movie. Nothing great, but very enjoyable. This is a pop movie, something that was made to sell. Nothing in it except for some cool beaming and warp speed and the usual sci-fi jargon which looks and sounds cool.



You really know how to kill a perfectly good movie, I wonder how would you discribe Terminator 2......

Nothing its just the usual scifi crap of a bad robot and a good robot going mad to kill each other. Senseless action, very predictable with one robot running like a dead soal after the other the whole time. yea some good special effects but that too overdone. End is the usual crap of good winning over the evil........


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Bad Guy 8/10*
> 
> Another gem from Kim-Ki-Duk, very complex movie in terms of concept and screenplay. Even hard to digest, what is right, what is wrong...lines are blurred.
> 
> ...


This movie simply blurs the line between good and bad. I really like the way kim ki duk uses silence in his movies.

Hav you seen 3 iron (bin jip) ? Its my fav movie from the same director. 

One recommendation for you. Do watch *Spider Forest*. Its has that Lynchian hallmark ending and pretty much intriguing. Also the actress is damn beautiful (she was in *The Isle* directed by KKD)


Krow said:


> Star Trek [2009] :


Nice movie. Must watch for sci-fi luvers


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Hav you seen 3 iron (bin jip) ? Its my fav movie from the same director.
> 
> One recommendation for you. Do watch *Spider Forest*. Its has that Lynchian hallmark ending and pretty much intriguing. Also the actress is damn beautiful (she was in *The Isle* directed by KKD)



Yes I've seen 3-Iron and that is the moment I've fell in love with his works...3-Iron is on top my my all time favorites.

Spider Forest...ummm........I'll check it out


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2010)

*Sherlock Holmes 8.5/10*

This is an immensely enjoyable piece of cinema...

+Awesome acting by Robert Downey Jr. (Holmes), Jude Law(Watson) and Mark Strong (Lord Blackwood)
+Directing
+Cinematography...beautiful. I've a question is special effect the reason why all the movies having set in ancient time always have grey sky? Why is it always cloudy there?
+Gripping screenplay, never a dull moment keeps you glued to your seat.

-Holmes. This is not the Holmes what I've read. He is tall, never fights unnecessary, the attire is different. This character has been created to entertain the audience as James Bond is also into action now rather putting his brain in solving mystery.
-Watson. I don't remember in any novels he used to involve in fight so enthusiastically.
-This story was never written by Sir. Arthur Conan Doyle. These guys simply used the various character names while writing this screenplay. Holmes, Watson, Lestrade, Moriarty etc. only names were used no similarity to their main characteristics.

Saying all these I would still rate this movie high as if judged without all Homes related faults its a marvelous piece of cinema, high on entertainment and worth every penny you for.

Watch it in theater or in HD...


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2010)

sam9s said:


> You really know how to kill a perfectly good movie


 



kanjar said:


> Nice movie. Must watch for sci-fi luvers


Not really. Just another pop sci-fi movie. :s

* Avatar*: Another movie which is a must watch in Super Duper HD. Get the Blu-ray if you can! Mind blowing special effects. Story is average, but since peeps here bashed the story a lot, I was expecting it to be much much worse. Turned out to be not that bad after all. I enjoyed the movie a lot.  to James Cameron.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2010)

^ LOL, toast to James!

ok.. planning to watch the following movies and expecting short user opinions....

Run Lola Run
Once Upon a Time in the West
Toy Story


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2010)

*Boondok Saints 2 7/10*

First part was better than this. This one has the style but slows down a bit in some places. 
And what is the script here I could not get? 

All of a sudden someone gets killed and they are here to clear their name....

All in all a good watch but not gr8.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

Krow said:


>


Seriously?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Boondok Saints 2 7/10*
> 
> First part was better than this. This one has the style but slows down a bit in some places.
> And what is the script here I could not get?
> ...



"Someone is killed" its the priest that is killed, ofcourse they would show up thats the whole point of BoonDock Saints (their ethics and principles)................what happened to you rhitwick?? 

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------

*See no evil hear no evil* .... funnny man really funny....though the incidents are made to be a bit over the top to get the comic feel, but if you can ignore them it gives you some really funny moments, infact couple of them really made me laugh out loud.
Its a story of a Blind and a deaf man witnessing a murder and then getting mixed up with them. As i said dont take it too seriously and you will enjoy the movie. *6.5/10* for me.
BTW incedently through IMDB I came to know that this movie was the 3 installment of the 4 movies in which *Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor *teamed up with the first two turning out to be classic comedies. I am getting the first two as well and would share how ther were.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2010)

sam9s said:
			
		

> [/COLOR]*See no evil hear no evil* .... funnny man really funny....though the incidents are made to be a bit over the top to get the comic feel, but if you can ignore them it gives you some really funny moments, infact couple of them really made me laugh out loud.
> Its a story of a Blind and a deaf man witnessing a murder and then getting mixed up with them. As i said dont take it too seriously and you will enjoy the movie. *6.5/10* for me.


I enjoyed Pryor's Brewster's Millions and I just saw this movie's trailer, so will definitely get this one. Thanks for the heads up. Also keep adding more 80's comedy flicks as and when you find 'em.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> "Someone is killed" its the priest that is killed, ofcourse they would show up thats the whole point of BoonDock Saints (their ethics and principles)................what happened to you rhitwick??



I know its "The" priest but why all of a sudden??

I got his explanation but that is kind of not convincing...again at the last scene the inspector is back??

Wo kaya ho raha tha?!!!

Nothing happened to me, this part is not up to its mark...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I enjoyed Pryor's Brewster's Millions and I just saw this movie's trailer, so will definitely get this one. Thanks for the heads up. Also keep adding more 80's comedy flicks as and when you find 'em.



Yea I have seen Brewster's Million, never updated on this thread, it was completely out of my mind......I have got to see it again actually. 
If you like 80's comedies to have you try *Bud Spencer & Terence Hill movies*, They were also very popular italian comic pair of the 70ss-80ss. I have only see like 3,4 of them but they have worked togethet in loads of movies. I can recomend *Its a mad mad mad world* and *Who finds a friend finds a treasure* try them you may like it.......mind you they are a bit flat for todays gen but if you ask me at the end still makes you laugh. Give it a try.

Comedy if you ask me is a very personal tast and judging that you like 80ss or older comedies I would love to recomed two of my favourits......._if you can find them though...._

1965 ::: * 1. Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines* AND
*2. The Great Race* although I enjoyed the first one more, great race is good as well. Both have very slap stick sequesces but hilarious sitiations, makes then worth a watch. Do give them a try..........
Last but not the least do not miss Charlie Chaplin's *Mordern Times* even today its at IMDB top 250 #79.


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2010)

@ *Ethan* I misquoted him. I actually meant to quote only the first part. Edited now.


@ *Sam9s*: Terminator 2 is one of my favourites. According to me, T1 was better, but T2 is awesome in its own way.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I know its "The" priest but why all of a sudden??
> 
> I got his explanation but that is kind of not convincing...again at the last scene the inspector is back??
> 
> ...



I dont know seem perfect to me, it not all of a sudden, the boondock saint's father's (DUCE II)(who incidently was hired to kill them in the 1st part) brother (or friend) Louie wanted to bring DUCE out of hiding and the only way to do was to bring the saints out...............and again only way to bring the saints out was to challange their ethics and principals, for which per plan Louie hires those hooligoones. 
Everything is been told clearly in the flashback.

*********SPOILER*********

and who last scene to DHASU tha bhai, put spoilers before you write these kinda of things man..........that was a too good twist...

The inspector faked his death as he wanted to support Saints work and that is why convinces the lady detective to get saints out of prision.....perfect ending for trilogy.....

*************************

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




Krow said:


> @ *Sam9s*: Terminator 2 is one of my favourites. According to me, T1 was better, but T2 is awesome in its own way.



I know even if you quoted the wrong part, I was being pungently scarstic to make a point as I enjoyed star trek 09 very much.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 30, 2010)

*Ikigami* - How come they(Asian filmmakers) come up with such out of the world scripts? Hats off to the director for this wonderful movie. Thank you all for recommending. A must watch.


----------



## Techn0crat (Mar 30, 2010)

Bangkok Dangerous 1999 - Not the Nicolas Cage One


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 31, 2010)

*Loins of Punjab 7.5/10*

Yeah...at last got it

Good slapstick comedy not very sleek editing but does its job. Dialogs are sharp and keep an watchful for those subtle touches of comedy and mockery....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Loins of Punjab 7.5/10*
> 
> Yeah...at last got it
> 
> Good slapstick comedy not very sleek editing but does its job. Dialogs are sharp and keep an watchful for those subtle touches of comedy and mockery....


I jumped at the very joy of knowing that it had finally came out. It's been ages since this movie was released. I remember watching it in cinema and laughing our asses off. The movie was hilarious, one of those rare desi-videshi mix themes. Nothing compared to American Desi, but still dam funny. OMG! Ishitta Sharma looks so cute in this movie.

On a side note, Blu-Ray release for Mortal Kombat and Mortal Kombat: Annihilation is out now. I'm off to get both of 'em followed by Evil Dead Trilogy. It's great to see these classic films getting their due high definition credit.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 31, 2010)

*GENERATION KILL* - its not a movie but an HBO miniseries of 7 episodes.it is based on the bestselling book by the same name,written by a journalist who spent 2 months with US marines in iraq.it chronicles the early days of the iraq war through the perspective of a recon marine unit.the 7 episodes are each an hour long.filled with gritty scenes of the war & how the soldiers had to cope with the incompetency of their superiors. A must watch for everyone who liked The Hurt Locker.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 31, 2010)

*
Mary And Max* : 10/10

The BEST animation movie I have seen in my life.Superb story(based on a true story) characters,presentation and humour.
Will beat UP! any day any hour.
BTW I loved UP!
Please please watch it


----------



## Krow (Mar 31, 2010)

^Gotta check that out.

Deep Impact: 6/10. Good film, felt a little unrealistic quite a few times.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 31, 2010)

*wanted: weapons of fate*
*i132.photobucket.com/albums/q11/lalacreek/smiley/down.gif

*raaz 2*
mohit suri or vikram bhatt or maybe both watches some nice hollywood horror movies.

mixes some of them even lifts some scenes exactly identical to the original counterparts.
adds some meaningless elements/dialogues in between and makes an interesting opening which keeps the suspense till the end of the movie.

In the end no one is satisfied.(not sure about the director though)


----------



## a_medico (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spider Forest* - What a movie!! Heavy Lynchian effect. For those who loved this movie, I'd also like to recommend *Triangle*, which is equally good.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 31, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^Gotta check that out.



You SHOULD..REALLY....It is really nice.
And you should also check out  *Coraline*  which is a Tim Burton like creepy stop motion animation movie which is also great but not as great as Mary and Max IMHO


----------



## a_medico (Apr 1, 2010)

I am listing some offbeat movies which I assume, very few members on this thread must have watched. These won't match everyone's taste but of a selected few. Do give them a try at your leisure. I have mentioned them earlier but they must be dispersed in this thread which has become so vast!

*
Before Sunset*- Maybe most of you have already seen it. But this one is not to be missed. Only 2 characters with wonderful chemistry.

*Chasing Amy*- One of the most complex movies on relationships.

*Closer*-Watch out for the opening track. A movie on screwed relationships.

*Dear Frankie*-Senti movie starring Gerard Butler.

*In Bruges*-Different ganster movie with some good humor. Great acting by the leads.

*Sublime* - A good medical thriller with a little mindfcuk.

*The Fall*- Visually stunning. You must have never seen India so beautifully captured by Tarsem Singh. Another good movie by him after The Cell. Also watch out for the small girl who has acted wonderfully.

*The Skeleton Key* - Good thriller with a twist.

*Let the right one in* - Vampire love story. Arguably the best Vampire movie out there.
*
Departures* - The Oscar winner from Japan. I really wonder how they bring such wonderful scripts out of nowhere. A must watch.

*The Broken* - A bit slow but amazing movie about the clones (?Doppelganger)

*Case 39* - Horror movie. Worth a watch.

*Tulpan* - Kazakh movie. A movie about survival with subtle humor. A must watch.

*Dog Soldiers *- From the director of ? The Descent. Good British horror.

*Ikigami* - Great script. Only Japanese can make such movies. A must watch.
*
Spider Forest* - David Lynch type brainfcuk movie. Amazing direction. A must watch.

*Triangle* - Similar description as above. A must watch.

*Matrubhoomi: A nation without women* - A movie set in futuristic village in Bihar where there are no women left due to infanticide. A unique movie from bollywood.
*
Hazaaron Khwaishein Ais*i - Another great bollywood product by Sudhir Mishra. Great acting by Shiney Ahuja, Chitrangada Singh and Kay Kay.

*Beerfest* - Good timepass comedy.

*Clerks*- Good humor. A movie by Kevin Smith.

*Black Water* - A movie on a croc attach. Very effectively made.

*Stay* - Another brainfcuk movie.

*The Tape* - Shot in a single room with 3 characters. Great acting.

*Marathon* - I started watching Asian movies with this one. Great direction and acting.

*Dancer in the dark* - This movie will break your heart.

*Away from her* - If you loved Notebook, you will love this even more.
*
Chupke se* - Offbeat comedy from bollywood which went unnoticed.

*Into the wild* - True story of a man who gave up all to go to Alaska. One of the best soundtracks. A must watch.

*Sita Sings The Blues* - Animated movie by Nina Paley. A must watch. Available free for download on the director's website.

*Solaris* - A bit slow but great psychological movie set on the spaceship Solaris. George Clooney.
*
The Beach* - Different story starring Leonardo.
*
The Lake House* - Hollywood remake of the korean movie _Il Mare_.

*The Fountain *- Another masterpiece from the director of _Requiem for the dream_. Awesome soundtrack.

*The Hamiltons* - B grade horror movie from the horrorfest few years back. A good watch.

*Gunda* - Mother of all Indian movies. Was highest rated Indian movie on imdb not too long ago. Directed by none other than _Kanti Shah_ with unique and mindblowing(literally) script by _Bashir Baber_. Highly recommended.

There must be many more. I have a feeling I have left out many Asian, Spanish and French movies. But these are the ones I could recall as on today.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 1, 2010)

*Stigmata* well i dont know what the critics say but i feel its quite good.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 1, 2010)

^some gems in there.am gonna watch sita sings the.... and in bruges soon


----------



## sam9s (Apr 1, 2010)

*Silver Streak* Ok after watching *Hear No Evil See No Evil* starring the pair Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor I went for Silver Streak.........commercially this movie was a better success and better acclaimed as well, but personaly, I like SNEHNE better. There is no such problem with the movie Silver Streak but Richard Pryor gets a very little on screen time and the only comic feel you start getting in the movie is when Richard Pryor appears.....
Anyway I am going for the 3rd Installment..........Stir Crazy........6.3/10 for this one...


----------



## a_medico (Apr 2, 2010)

*Love Sex Aur Dhoka* - A bit stretched but a good change from the regular movies. Have a feeling of REC (just in the camera handling and direction). Great great title track at the end of the movie. Already humming it.


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Sita Sings The Blues* - Animated movie by Nina Paley. A must watch. Available free for download on the director's website.


Seen this one at a film festival. Pretty good, but the songs bored me a lot. I liked the content a lot. Amazing film but for the songs.


> *Solaris* - A bit slow but great psychological movie set on the spaceship Solaris. George Clooney.


Have you seen its original? It is called Solyaris by Andrey Tarkovsky. Russian film. I recommend this and also Stalker by the same director. Both are sci-fi gems, recommended to me. Yet to watch either. 

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




a_medico said:


> *Love Sex Aur Dhoka* - A bit stretched but *a good change from the regular movies.* Have a feeling of REC (just in the camera handling and direction).



Just what I felt.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2010)

*Clash of the Titans (3D) 7.5/10*

Where's the 3D??? In 3D quality its a kid to Avatar, even sometimes I removed my glasses and found the picture as clear as wearing those glasses!!!

If anyone of you are thinking of watching it in 3D, well I would advice don't do it. Watch it in normal theater.

Now on movie. Story is based on greek mythology. 

Sam worthington did a good job rest all don't have much to contribute in acting. Good SFX, those monsters are a treat to watch in big screen. Its a total fun no-brain movie. Go for pure paisa wasool treat, expecting else would be a turn down...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Ikigami* - How come they(Asian filmmakers) come up with such out of the world scripts? Hats off to the director for this wonderful movie. Thank you all for recommending. A must watch.




just watched...awesome movie, script.
thanx for the recommendation


----------



## als2 (Apr 3, 2010)

ajaybc said:


> *
> Mary And Max* : 10/10
> 
> The BEST animation movie I have seen in my life.Superb story(based on a true story) characters,presentation and humour.
> ...




completely agree

great movie


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 3, 2010)

umm guys added zombieland to the list ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2010)

*The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus 7/10*

Its kinda gives Lynchian feel i.e I could not get this one complete. Either the main plot is what has been told to us it has some deeper meanings. Not a very good one on entertainment value.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 3, 2010)

*13 going on 30* very sweet movie about why people change and is for good or for bad........6.5/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 3, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *13 going on 30* very sweet movie about why people change and is for good or for bad........6.5/10


This movie made me fall in love with Jennifer Garner. One of the sweetest romantic comedies ever. She acted extremely well and suited the role as well. Highly recommended for sure.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome movie !!


----------



## quan chi (Apr 3, 2010)

*sherlock holmes.*well i think not completely the character conan doyle had created.but for a movie it was quite good.But the climax was not not much satisfying.

*get smart.*quite a nice movie.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 3, 2010)

guys suggest me some good spy/ secret agent movies...not the usual bond type..something which shows what exactly it is to be a spy...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 3, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> guys suggest me some good spy/ secret agent movies...not the usual bond type..something which shows what exactly it is to be a spy...



bourne supremacy series, batman series, zodiac, mr. brooks, mi2 series, mr. and mrs. smith, ocean's eleven series, inside man, saw series

best is to watch tv series like dexter, csi,

or else watch cid


----------



## azzu (Apr 3, 2010)

jxcess3891 said:


> bourne supremacy series, batman series, zodiac, mr. brooks, mi2 series, mr. and mrs. smith, ocean's eleven series, inside man, saw series
> 
> or else watch cid



watched them all 
any moore ?
BTW: SAW series ?????


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 4, 2010)

American History X : 4.25/5

        great movie... great story abt hatred amongst black and white people in USA... A must watch....

Tagline for the movie : -
"His father taught him to hate. His friends taught him rage. His enemies  gave him hope."


----------



## dd_wingrider (Apr 4, 2010)

*School Ties * : Niceee


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 4, 2010)

I just came back after watching Clash of the Titans in 2D. Yes, I know I should have seen it in 3D, but I enjoyed the movie. In fact, it surpassed my expectations, albeit with a few complaints. Loved the overall visual presentation and make up job. It was a splendid job which they did to the locations (minus the Gods place), especially with the Underworld area. I wanted to see how they had created Medusa and it was splendid. What I didn't like was how they portrayed the Gods and this is with respect to their costumes. Zeus and Hades felt like something lifted straight off the Lord of the Rings get up. Since when did Zeus have a white shining armour on him? and after watching Hades in God of War III, this avatar seemed pale. 

How I wish they movie has lasted a bit longer in length and they could have easily extended the end battle. Gemma Arterton looked extremely pretty. Also why is this movie called Clash of the Titans when there are no Titans shown in the movie? :mellow: 

I wish they pull up another sequel to this film. It has really good potential and can be crafted into something which can be even more epic, provided with right touch and extensive detailing.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hunger* 4.5/5

very very good.


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 4, 2010)

blow - 4/5

      damn good movie.... awesome performance by Jhonny depp.... loved it 2 the core....


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2010)

*Stir crazy*.......ok finally completed all three "Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor" starrer movies. And I would say *See no evil and Hear no Evil* still was the best of the thee, though IMDB rankings say differently. Stril cracy has its funny moments, but I dont know the pure lough out loud was missing. I'd say peopel can skip this one, but do watch See No Evil and hear N Evil and indact silver streak as well.........6/10 fot this.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> I just came back after watching Clash of the Titans in 2D. Yes, I know I should have seen it in 3D, but I enjoyed the movie. .



After AVATAR I am never gonna see any movie in 3D .... atleast in India for sure........Anyway I was a bit skiptical for catching this one in Theatre but after your comments...... I'd see if I still catch it the next week end.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> After AVATAR I am never gonna see any movie in 3D .... atleast in India for sure........Anyway I was a bit skiptical for catching this one in Theatre but after your comments...... I'd see if I still catch it the next week end.....


I decided to skip the 3D version after reading rhitwick's comments and a few other also said that the 3D version was disappointing. So just headed off to the normal show. I'd say it's not a highly impressive movie, but a certain watch in theatre for sure, unless you have time to wait for it's Blu-Ray and watch it on your home theatre. Some of these movies are best experienced on big screen. If you like Greek Mythology then this is a good watch.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 5, 2010)

*The recruit*

not much good.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 5, 2010)

*The corruptor* ......... this movie is highly underated, not that it some exceptional gem but is very decent movie. The plot is good, Chow Yun Fat really acts well. After the awfull The replacement Killers this ones comes as a surprise.......6.5/10 for me


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

*Shutter Island*: Scorsese is back! Must watch!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2010)

*Knowing 6.4/10*

The movie starts well. Creates a mysterious environment and suspense. This was intact until that lady Diana was introduced and after that its downfall started. She has been give the most n00bis dialogs ever written in cinema history. Add this to clueless acting. 

The ending is just WTF and WTH!!! I think the scriptwriters were also clueless about the ending and used chits to select one for the movie. 

Special effect is mentionable specially the plane crash, train wreck.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 6, 2010)

*Case 39* really a wonderful movie must watch.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Legion* : it was a nice movie !


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Knowing 6.4/10*
> The ending is just WTF and WTH!!! I think the scriptwriters were also clueless about the ending and used chits to select one for the movie.



I dont know the ending made perfect sense to me, infact that is not at all I was expecting and was kinda happy the way it turned. Though it was not a goundbreaking cinema but this is what 2012 should have been.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I dont know the ending made perfect sense to me, infact that is not at all I was expecting and was kinda happy the way it turned. Though it was not a goundbreaking cinema but this is what 2010 should have been.



*********Following comments may contain spoilers**************
First you tell me if they were sent by God or Aliens. If aliens (seemed to me from that ship or whatever they used to pull up those kids) why would they try to save us? (not explained)
On what basis did they chose the "chosen one(s)"? (not explained)

Now if you want to say, they are aliens they can do anything they wish and need not to explain to me. Its alright, but you know, it does not go well with me.

The end is just a random solution from a lot of ideas put together (IMO)

And if they were God sent then...God save us
*******************Spoilers end*********************


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> this is what 2010 should have been.


What does this mean?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *********Following comments may contain spoilers**************
> First you tell me if they were sent by God or Aliens. If aliens (seemed to me from that ship or whatever they used to pull up those kids) why would they try to save us? (not explained)
> On what basis did they chose the "chosen one(s)"? (not explained)
> 
> ...



*****************SPOILERS********************
I think you should first of all let go a preconcieved rigidness for getting every frekin question answered. Quite a few are just left on ones own perception or imagination.

They could be Aliens or Angles your take but thats a debate no one could win in an endless argument even at IMDB. Personally I believe they were aliens.
..............Now this is just my interpretation....
The movie portrays the belief that there was never a God only Aliens/Angels/Demons/Devils etc that actually started our existance and which were idolized by us as an alien species, and since the worlds was at the verge of an end they had to pick few to restart the life (to save the humanity). How they choose is not shown, but as I said I believe they picked mostly kids because kids are pure to the heart and the adults have already been exposed and desensatized. Also they show Nic's kids as an example that they have picked smart kids with stong hearts and souls. Having said that I believe they still would have picked adults as well as you can not restart an existance without adults for obvious reasons.

*********************************************************

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




Krow said:


> What does this mean?



It was a typo I meant 2012...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2010)

Okz, Sam I agree, may be I ask too many questions on a movie, but there are movies which answers all. 

***** Spoilers******
Them being aliens is mostly possible. And on ur comment refer this man 

Again, my problem is, in the whole movie the reference to God is mostly made, only between Nic and his son one instance occurs when they talk about aliens.
The whole movie thus made an impression on me that some miracle is going to be shown. Then, all of a sudden it shows aliens and concludes the movie. I was a bit WTF??

***** Spoilers End ******

But, one thing is sure, this is what 2012 could have been. Spending that much money they have a very bad script.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 6, 2010)

*Spy game* very good movie kinda different in its genre.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Okz, Sam I agree, may be I ask too many questions on a movie, but there are movies which answers all.



yep there are but the ones that does not......does not make them inferior by only this fact, if the exectution in itself is poor than thats a different case.
Try watching a movie called *Time Crimes* (Los cronocrímenes) if you already have not seen, its the best example of a Paradox, more you try to answer the puzzle the more complicated it gets. Its my best movie on Time Travle. Lot of things you will have put on assumption.

Another movie which leaves quite a bit to be explained is *CUBE*
which is another amazing movie to watch.......



> Them being aliens is mostly possible. And on ur comment refer this man



Where did you get this man from, amazing, I am sure I am gonna love reading his book. Thank for this information. I am getting this book for sure.

The following extract could be of interest to people here



> Däniken became popular in India during the 1970s, as a result of his books being translated into the Bengali language by the translator Ajit Dutta. School level students were the first major group of his believers in India. Däniken subsequently visited the Kashmir region to check for the presence of radioactivity in an ancient temple, where he believed that a spacecraft had once landed. This was covered mostly in a critical manner by the Indian media. Major media houses in India referred to Däniken's trip as a "failure", due to his inability to state the nature of the radioactivity supposedly found in the temple.


...AMAZING


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 7, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Them being aliens is mostly possible. And on ur comment refer this man



thanx for the link.....had a good read...i'll be getting the book too...


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Try watching a movie called *Time Crimes* (Los cronocrímenes) if you already have not seen, its the best example of a Paradox, more you try to answer the puzzle the more complicated it gets. Its my best movie on Time Travle. Lot of things you will have put on assumption.


I have to watch this one. Queued. 


> Another movie which leaves quite a bit to be explained is *CUBE*
> which is another amazing movie to watch.......


Awesome film, although both the sequels are bad compared to this one. I just loved the concept and how it ended.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2010)

Any good movie recommended by you all. It's been sometime since I watched one esp one suggested by you people on this forum.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 7, 2010)

Twelve Monkeys-  9.5/10  only saw it recently, i dnt know how i missed this masterpiece 

Thirteenth Floor- 8/10  great movie based on "Stimulation Argument"


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2010)

*Marry and Max*....boy this movie becomes pretty depressing till it reaches the end. I have'nt seen any serious animation, so this was something new. UP was close but it still was not serious as such......  I dont know why but animation and so much seriousness together did not go well in by books.....I'd give *6.5/10 *for this one


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 8, 2010)

school ties.... 3/5....

good watch.... featuring matt daemon in -ve role...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 9, 2010)

*Seconds* 1966 one.......man, wierd movie......I cant believe we had movies like this back then, the concept is way ahead from that time.....the whole atmosphere created is wierd and scary.........listen to the plot outline...._"Want out of your life? Just pay the fee and we'll fake your death, change your face, and set up a new identity "_ ...just this made me interested in this movie........mind you its not lke todays thrillers,,,,its slow and has an eerie feeling all along..........people who like *12 Angry Men* might like this one......*6.8/10 *for me here


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 9, 2010)

> Spy game very good movie kinda different in its genre.



yeah i agree.. and the first scene is superb.

also *shooter* which is similar kinda..


----------



## sam9s (Apr 9, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> yeah i agree.. and the first scene is superb.
> 
> also *shooter* which is similar kinda..



I dont know which Spygame you saw, but shooter has no resemblance what so ever!!


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 9, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I dont know which Spygame you saw, but shooter has no resemblance what so ever!!



i meant to say that both are politically trapped movie..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2010)

*Ishqiya 9/10*

After a long time an Indian movie achieves the status of a perfect thriller. This is a milestone history of hindi cinema.

The story is very twisted and with every scene it opens up a bit more. You'll be guessing a lot of things but I can bet that till the end of movie you will still be guessing what and why are all these happening. 

Let me tell you, all events, actions, scenes, dialogs are important in this movie. If you miss even one frame your questions will be unanswered. Really this is a piece of art. I'm still clueless about a few things.

Screenplay: 9/10. Good. If told in any other format, it would have looked so predictable that you could write the whole story from the beginning scene.

Cinematography: Beautiful, captures a few good frames on village life. No unnecessary top shots, close ups, framing etc. Every scene is so well rehearsed, well prepared that they stand alone for praise.

Dialogs: Whoa. This is the real asset of this movie. In your face dialog. No mercy, no hiding, total raw emotions comes out through dialog. Hats off to whoever wrote it.

Acting: Vidya Balan has just washed out all others. Wow!!! She reminded me the actress from "Straw Dogs", doing something, telling something, thinking something and wishing something else...all at same time. Kudos to this girl. She simply rocked. Then comes Naseeruddin and Arshad, marvelous in their part. I want to say that everyone acted brilliantly, even that "nani" 

Directing: Man, bringing out this kind of believable acting from each and everyone of your crew is not easy. You need to have a clear idea about what exactly you want from this scene, what this frame should look like. Even if you are disgusted how you show your emotions....hats off to Abhishek Chaubey. Really looking forward to more from him.

Songs: Now, what more should I tell. Everyone is singing "Dil to bachha hai ji", its a gr8 romantic track in recent times. All other songs are so nicely blended in the movie that you won't feel their presence at all.

IMO, I rate it better than Kaminey. Kaminey became very predictable at the last hour. But this is way above all. Very very recommended to all

*********Possible spoiler***************
What was with that "nani"? Why she did that last thing? What about Mustaq Shekh? Having Fun or some other psycho fun???!!!
***********Spoiler End************


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2010)

> Aaj kal nange hain ke burqe mein?


Dialogues like this made the movie to enjoyable


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2010)

*Superbad 6/10*

Its a pretty bad movie. 
Starts off very well with all those sex related remarks which I'm off listening in so much similar movies. Do all these scriptwriters lend their copies to each other?
Then it proceeds with some good humor. And after a long time I found that its not ending. I was like WTF? How is still left? found another half an hour is left when all twists, turns are already settled and concluded. 
Then I started skipping few frames and watch and skip and watch. Even then I could not finish it.
Then I stopped watching it. Seriously tell you, After 90mins this movie just sucks!!! and sucks bad, superbad.

*Paranormal activity 8/10*

So, I watched it at last. Till the mid point of the movie it really scared me. It was a 10/10 for me till then. Then somehow it lost its pace, eerie environment that it created is destroyed and becomes dull.

Climax is good. Watched both normal ending theatrical ending. Liked the normal ending though, theatrical ending is way too filmy. Good acting by both the actors and good camera work.

If this trend (hand held  cam movie) becomes hit, I think all professionals will lose their job and the n00best person who has never sen a camera in his life would be most sought after person in the industry


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 10, 2010)

^dude is anyone else using your account coz theze are pretty gr8 rating for average/terrible movies


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2010)

Syriana  Powerful and Hard Hitting. NOTE: Its not political propaganda.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^dude is anyone else using your account coz theze are pretty gr8 rating for average/terrible movies



None else is using my account. All reviews and ratings are totally "IMO". If any movie satisfies "my" expectation from it, I'll rate it accordingly.

Whatever average to me might be awesome to you and vice-versa may also be true.

So... 

*Magadheera 7.5/10*

Watch it for the cinematography and action. Rest are avg. 
Being a Telugu movie, it has that vice of being too long. Easily it could have made into two parts and I bet both parts would have been such gr8 hits!

Kajal Agarwal is cute and Ramacharan Teja...good action nothing else. There are few loopholes like in the first scene, u have motorbikes in 1200BC (1600B.C -400yrs=1200 BC   )

and, can't there be a movie without Brahmanandam? He is such brilliant actor, why he settles for such small parts?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2010)

*Descent II*......Very avg movie very avg compared to the first one.....adding more gore does not make a movie better and adding a senseless twist just to add a twist also does not make a movie better......poor effort....*5.5/10* for me

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^dude is anyone else using your account coz theze are pretty gr8 rating for average/terrible movies



Could'nt have agreed more.....


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Just saw *Time Crimes* recommended by *sam9s*.

9.5/10 from me. Awesome movie. Right up there with the likes of Primer in terms of hardcore sci-fi. Extremely well made and thought out. Primer was very complex and needs a second watch. This one is not that complex, but that is better in a way as you don't lose orientation at any time. Thanks for the recommendation. Must watch for all, whether you are a sci-fi fan or not.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------

Here is imdb link for the film.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0480669/


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 11, 2010)

*Un Secret* 4.25/5

a beautiful film about a family secret that had been long buried is now discovered by a son.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2010)

*SAW 6* Ok finally went ahead with the 6th installment of my fav series saw. Frankly saw 5 shoudl'nt have existed (the crappiest part), the problem with 5 was it did nothing as far as the script and characters goes, 6th does a wonderfull job, quite a few loose ends were tied handsomely in the installment, grippy direction, there is no supper twist as such like the first 4, but all in all the thrill was maintained. The complexity of the traps has returned and they are really gruesome and well thought. Happy to see SAW series revive it charm with the 6th installment......*6.5/10 *for me

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




Krow said:


> Just saw *Time Crimes* recommended by *sam9s*
> 
> 9.5/10 from me. Awesome movie. Right up there with the likes of Primer in terms of hardcore sci-fi. Extremely well made and thought out. Primer was very complex and needs a second watch. This one is not that complex, but that is better in a way as you don't lose orientation at any time. Thanks for the recommendation. Must watch for all, whether you are a sci-fi fan or not.



Nice to know you liked it........have you seen *Cypher* try that as well..dont compare it with Time Crimes thought.....but as an independent movie its well though, you should like it.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2010)

*A Man Who Was Superman 8.8/10*

Superman is cured!!!

A very heart worming movie. Brilliantly acted by both the lead actors. A bit drags to bring the climax, but I want to overlook that.

All in all a great watch. If only "My name is Khan" could be like this


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Nice to know you liked it........have you seen *Cypher* try that as well..dont compare it with Time Crimes thought.....but as an independent movie its well though, you should like it.


I have seen Cypher. I found the plot to be very good, full of surprises till the end. I felt something was missing in the film otherwise. Maybe it was the pace of the film, not sure what. Vincenzo Natali is a good director, but his Cube was much better thought out and made than Cypher.


I have a question: Do any of you guys know where to buy movies online? I mean I am looking for a website like Flipkart is for books. Discounts on the MRP, free shipping and reliable. Also I want them to stock all these rare, not so well known films. For example: Los Cronocrimenes, etc. It would be better if it is an Indian website as I am not sure how to pay an International one. I use debit/ATM cards to pay and I am open to a bank account transfer. I don't have a credit card/internet banking account, etc. Please guide me with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Saw VI* - WOW! This one was pretty good. It's been a long break from the SAW series for me, but this part was quite refreshing. The end was completely shocking. Traps were quite good, but some of them could have been gorier.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2010)

*Green Zone*.....Man Man Man after *United 93, 2 Bourn Movies, Bloody Sunday and Now Green Zone *I declare I am a fan of Paul Greengrass, he is definately in my top 5 directors list. This man know how to make every shot count. Very much like Bourn Series the pace in this movie is neck wreking, the plot is not too complex, but is very very beliveable. technically the movie is brillient. Paul greengrass had already shown with United 93 how talented he is to make his movies technically immaculate. Superb direction and equally well acted by Matt Demon......*7.3/10* definately


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2010)

*Case 39* - Glad I picked this movie for tonight. The movie started out a bit slow, but when the plot actually started it's revelation, it became really interesting. Excellent acting by Jodelle Ferland & Renée Zellweger. It was way better than The Box. Recommended for people who like thrillers.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Case 39* - Glad I picked this movie for tonight. The movie started out a bit slow, but when the plot actually started it's revelation, it became really interesting. Excellent acting by Jodelle Ferland & Renée Zellweger. It was way better than The Box. Recommended for people who like thrillers.



Yep as i had mentioned earlier its a wonderful movie.well i dont know why you felt the start was slow i didnt found anything of that sort.

you can also say kinda psycological thriller. Which has been made quite well.
.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2010)

*Green Zone* - Tight script and gripping. But personally *Hurt Locker* and *The Kingdom* are my better bets.

_@ Case 39_ - Nice song too at the end of the movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Yep as i had mentioned earlier its a wonderful movie.well i dont know why you felt the start was slow i didnt found anything of that sort.
> 
> you can also say kinda psycological thriller. Which has been made quite well.
> .


The start to me was slow because nothing interesting was really happening in terms of plot development. But after 30-40 minutes or so, I began to realise what the true situation was and that's when the real thriller part started. I had this movie for quite sometime now, but figured I would watch it last night as I had to choose between this or a classic horror The House of the Devil. So chose this. Not a bad choice at all. 



			
				a_medico said:
			
		

> @ Case 39 - Nice song too at the end of the movie.


The credits song? Army of Angels?


----------



## a_medico (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ ya.....


----------



## krates (Apr 13, 2010)

Prince: Best comedy movie


----------



## metalfan (Apr 13, 2010)

Iron Maiden Flight 666 a must watch for any heavy metal fan 
for continuation also watch 1985 original slavery tour then u will come to know that Iron maiden is still thesame after 20+ years


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2010)

*Monster 5.7/10*

Seriously I found this movie pathetic. Why? Coming to that later.

So Charlize Theron (Leen) is a hooker. Like the leading lady in "Chasing Amy"  she has tried everything for same reason. She has not found love anywhere and was on the way of committing suicide. Then she meets this pretty teen Selby. Selby falls in love with her (Selby is lesbi you come to know here).

Finding love even from a most un-imagined source Leen also reciprocates her love to Selby. The the story starts. She manages to elope (?) with Selby. To earn money for keeping her new found love she takes the way of a serial killer (Lots of drama here, why she took that path). Then....well most of you might have got where it is heading. But they say its based on a true story, so even if its cliche they have an excuse for it.

Now why I hated it.
-Acting of Charlize Theron. Ummm...have you seen "Mr. Ya Miss" starring Antra Mali? Do you remember her body language throughout the movie? Well now tone it down to 2-3 levels but keep the basic things same. Eb. shaking head, walking leaning to a side and making WTH! faces. This is how Charlize acted the whole movie. It was a pain in eyes to see act her like that. 
And, if I'm not Wrong, she was given a false par of teeth just to make her face a bit more square look. 

Every body language her tells that either she is very much influenced by Men or somehow trying to imitate them? Now what is the reason for this? Just to show that in the lesbi relationship she is the "man"? Well either I could not get the reason or purpose phailed

-Dialogs. Most cliched dialogs which you have already heard (even in hindi movies) well may not be from a lady's mouth but you have sure heard.

-Now acting such sh1t she got an Oscar for this movie   Total WTF

Why still in "Must watch..." thread? Well, I thought may be some of here may like to try it...


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2010)

^^^ Watched it long back. Didn't like it then. The only adorable thing in this movie was the song _Where do I begin_ by _Chemical Brothers_. The song also features in _Vanilla Sky_ soundtrack.


----------



## dare_devil (Apr 15, 2010)

watched The Slammin' Salmon very nice comedy, 8/10.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2010)

*In Bruges* - Watched it again. Has me in splits each time I watch this movie or some scene from it. Will be watching _Six Shooter_, an oscar winning short film by the same director.

Ken: Coming up?
Ray: What's up there?
Ken: The view.
Ray: The view of what? The view of down here? I can see that down here.
Ken: Ray, you are about the worst tourist in the whole world.
Ray: Ken, I grew up in Dublin. I love Dublin. If I grew up on a farm, and was retarded, Bruges might impress me but I didn't, so it doesn't. 

lolllll

P.S.-But movies like _In Bruges_ can be recommended only on forum like these where you have few serious movie fans. I mean, if I recommend this movie to my friends, I will be called a fool after they watch it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2010)

*See No Evil, Hear No Evil* - Loved it. Thank you Sam for this recommendation. I knew 80's comedy would never let me down. I'm now picking up Stir Crazy from one of the recommendations on IMDB boards. It's got the same Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor combination.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 15, 2010)

> See No Evil, Hear No Evil


there is also a hindi remake of it hum hain kamaal ke! which is also good.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *See No Evil, Hear No Evil* - Loved it. Thank you Sam for this recommendation. I knew 80's comedy would never let me down. I'm now picking up Stir Crazy from one of the recommendations on IMDB boards. It's got the same Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor combination.



Welcome allwy, I completed all 4 movies of the duo and frankly speaking See no evil dispite of lesser rating landed best for me. The interrogation scene at the begining was too funny.

For me See no evil>silver streak>stir crazy

try other 80 combination movies I recomended as well........I think u missed my that post.....

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




sathish26 said:


> amazin list of movies.....where is 2012????



posted and forgotten long back.....


----------



## quan chi (Apr 16, 2010)

*Ninja assasin*
quite a good action movie. but still overall i would prefer kill bill series.


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 16, 2010)

how to train your dragon - 7.5/10

        good movie.... good animation and story...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2010)

*Case 39 7/10*

Nice thriller. Took time to settle down but the delay is justified. When the events started it was very interesting and after the revelation things were not that surprising. Ending seems to be a bit dragged. Why not end the movie after the fire scene. Just show a frame of the burning house and next frame both of them standing in front of it with hand in hand. Then cut!

But let me tell you if you can get rid of the critic inside you then it is a very gripping story. Wonderful acting by both the leads. 

Then comes the part when I tell you what this movie really is. Its predictable. While watching I was thinking where did all these I've seen before, and I just remembered the name, its "The Omen". Yes, "Case 39" matches with it in main theme and other things. 
I just can't remember Where all these murder theme I've seen before. None but "Scarecrow" comes to mind but I'm dead sure there are movies with same style of killing people.
Then the lead actress. She was in "Bridget Jones's Diary" and while watching, the movie just kept on flashing in my mind. I did not like her there and could not like her here too.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ She was good in *Cold Mountain*.

Was just going thro the latest *Horrorfest4* movies. Dread, Lake Mungo and Hidden seem interesting.

I have seen *Dread* couple of months back and I think I posted my views. This movie was awesome provided you can digest gore. It touched new heights in gore! But interesting concept. Its not your usual slash movie. Its different. Definitely worth a try.

*Six Shooter* - Hehehe... its a 27 minute short movie. Its by the director of *In Bruges*. The character in the movie is similar to Collin Farell in _In Bruges_. Some nice dark humor. Nothing great, but just 27 minutes are worth a try


----------



## a_medico (Apr 17, 2010)

*Lake Mungo* - A mixture of _Paranormal Activity_ and _Blair Witch Project_. Its a psychological thriller which leaves its interpretation to us. But even people on imdb and elsewhere on the internet seem lost interpreting this movie! So am I.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

a_medico said:


> I have seen *Dread* couple of months back and I think I posted my views. This movie was awesome provided you can digest gore. It touched new heights in gore! But interesting concept. Its not your usual slash movie. Its different. Definitely worth a try.


Seems interesting and my kind of movie. Picking it up later tonight. I'll check those Horrorfest movies as well. Thanks!



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Welcome allwy, I completed all 4 movies of the duo and frankly speaking See no evil dispite of lesser rating landed best for me. The interrogation scene at the begining was too funny.
> 
> For me See no evil>silver streak>stir crazy


Got all of them. The interrogation scene was indeed hilarious, especially when Wilder says "Fuzzy Wuzzy was a woman?" Then the photo scene was also hilarious.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 17, 2010)

*Mr and Mrs smith. *
good movie worth watching once. some dialogues were dam funny.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2010)

*See no evil, hear no evil 7.5/10*

Good comedy. Its what they say comedy of errors. The dialogs are real asset in this movie. Really funny ones in the beginning of the movie. 

Gene Wilder is good but liked Richard Pryor's work more.



quan chi said:


> there is also a hindi remake of it hum hain kamaal ke! which is also good.



Yes, this name, I was searching it. I had seen that hindi movie but could not re-collect its name. Not bad though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, this name, I was searching it. I had seen that hindi movie but could not re-collect its name. Not bad though.


I think even Pyaare Mohan had the same storyline, which was garbage to the core.

Moving on, completed watching Tom Hanks flick; *BIG*. I loved it. It had that classic 80's charm and warm feeling to it. Plus Tom Hanks being the marvellous actor that he is, doesn't fail to disappoint. It reminded me of 13 going on 30 in a lot of ways. The extended edition is recommended if you're getting this movie.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Lake Mungo* - A mixture of _Paranormal Activity_ and _Blair Witch Project_. Its a psychological thriller which leaves its interpretation to us. But even people on imdb and elsewhere on the internet seem lost interpreting this movie! So am I.



mmmm Have you seen *REC*.......Rec was the best take for me AFA hand held camera "momumentries" are concerned..........I will give a try to Lake Mungo as well......since the reviews are not bad....


----------



## a_medico (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes. Saw both the RECs. _REC2_ ain't that bad either. And I have heard that _Quarantine_ is a decent enough remake of _REC_. Some even say that it is better than REC itself. Haven't watched _Quarantine_ yet.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Yes. Saw both the RECs. _REC2_ ain't that bad either. And I have heard that _Quarantine_ is a decent enough remake of _REC_. Some even say that it is better than REC itself. Haven't watched _Quarantine_ yet.


I saw Quarantine and it was really good. The irony is that I saw Quarantine without knowing it was a remake of REC and then proceeded to watch REC2 without watching REC.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

Reviewing SAW series b4 watching SAW 6. Started from SAW 4 and this time I have a question.

~~~~~~~~~ Spoiler ~~~~~~~~~
The movie starts with Jigsaw's body in morgue then the movie ends with Jigsaw's body in the warehouse. 
How is it possible? Am I missing something here?

Off to check out 3 again...hmmmm
~~~~~~~~ Spoiler End ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ~~~~~~~~~ Spoiler ~~~~~~~~~
> The movie starts with Jigsaw's body in morgue then the movie ends with Jigsaw's body in the warehouse.
> How is it possible? Am I missing something here?
> 
> ...


*SPOILER*
My memory is a bit weak, but from what I remember, the start of the whole movie is about Hoffman getting a tape from Kramer's (a.k.a Jigsaw) body which tells him that he (Hoffman) would be tested & the games have just begun (even though Jigsaw is dead). The end that is shown is linked to SAW III's end, where Strahm arrives and shoots Jeff. In the same location; Jigsaw, Amanda and Lynn were already dead. The beginning of SAW IV was actually supposed to be the end (as you can see the scene reappears in the end). If you notice closely, both the SAW III and SAW IV end at the same warehouse location, meaning both films events occur at the same time. In one part, we have Amanda (Jigsaw's first accomplice) with Jigsaw doing their part AND then we have Hoffman (Jigsaw's second accomplice) doing what he was supposed to do. Amanda is killed in SAW III and Hoffman, therefore, becomes Jigsaw's prime game plotter. You'll now see in SAW VI, how Hoffman is put to test.
*SPOILER*


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *SPOILER*
> My memory is a bit weak, but from what I remember, the start of the whole movie is about Hoffman getting a tape from Kramer's (a.k.a Jigsaw) body which tells him that he (Hoffman) would be tested & the games have just begun (even though Jigsaw is dead). The end that is shown is linked to SAW III's end, where Strahm arrives and shoots Jeff. In the same location; Jigsaw, Amanda and Lynn were already dead. The beginning of SAW IV was actually supposed to be the end (as you can see the scene reappears in the end). If you notice closely, both the SAW III and SAW IV end at the same warehouse location, meaning both films events occur at the same time. In one part, we have Amanda (Jigsaw's first accomplice) with Jigsaw doing their part AND then we have Hoffman (Jigsaw's second accomplice) doing what he was supposed to do. Amanda is killed in SAW III and Hoffman, therefore, becomes Jigsaw's prime game plotter. You'll now see in SAW VI, how Hoffman is put to test.
> *SPOILER*



*Spoiler*
But the main question here is the tape was recovered from Jigsaw's body in morgue...when did that happen? Meaning, recovering Jigsaw's body and bringing it to morgue.

So you want to say or as I understand, 3 and 4 are parallel stories which ends at a same place. I've checked out 5 again, there were no sign of recovering Jigsaw's body from that warehouse.

Or, ummm......as Straham escaped from that place he informed police about it and Jigsaw's body. This is most possible reason.

So, SAW happens and SAW2
Then SAW3+SAW4=1 series.
What happens in SAW5 is actually the beginning of SAW4 which is again the story of SAW6..........man this is one hell of a series.
*Spoiler*

Sam, I take back my word on SAW series. This is one hell of a series. Initially I used to watch it when it released, hence remembered very little from previous parts and thats the reason for disgust.

But yesterday I started checking from part 3 to watch part 6. 

All hail SAW......... :C_kiss::C_kiss:


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 18, 2010)

*A Woman in Berlin* 3.5/5

A decent account of the consequences of the russian invasion in berlin on german women

*Thanks Maa* 3.5/5

Amateurish and over-dramatic take on abandoned babies but the honesty of the film gets to you.some scenes have real gems of dialogues.feels a little dragged overall but certainly something that should be appreciated.we need more of this with better production


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

*SAW 6 7.5/10*

WTF???!!!

Is there going to be a SAW7?

All explanations given...why...who etc.

But, still a few left, survived, work is not finished.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Amanda is killed in SAW III and Hoffman, therefore, becomes Jigsaw's prime game plotter. You'll now see in SAW VI, how Hoffman is put to test.[/COLOR]
> *SPOILER*




SAW VI also clears why amanda was killed and the mystery of that envlope that was showen in SAW 3. Plus few more characters were answered......saw 6 actually mad sense in the series unlike 5.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 18, 2010)

*saw*

alright since there was so much going on about it i thought of giving it a try.

nice thrilling movie indeed with a surprising climax.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 18, 2010)

^this is stupid fanboy stuff.the saw series shouldnt belong here


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^this is stupid fanboy stuff.the saw series shouldnt belong here



What is your problem???!!!

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

*TBS 7.5/10*

Very good acting by the lead actor. 

As the tagline says, "Not everything is love"...
Good thriller but lacks a conclusion. After the end of the movie I was summarizing the movie and could not found a substance. Any question u ask only one answer comes because he's a psycho...

Hmmm


----------



## quan chi (Apr 18, 2010)

> this is stupid fanboy stuff.the saw series shouldnt belong here



sorry i couldn't get you.

as far as i am concerned.Read my comments again.i just started with the first movie.
and i liked it. it's not a bad movie except its a bit gory.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2010)

quan chi said:


> and i liked it. it's not a bad movie except its a bit gory.



Its a gr8 movie! 
And, I can't imagine, what would be your comments if you watch 2,3,4 and 5 and 6


----------



## quan chi (Apr 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Its a gr8 movie!
> And, I can't imagine, what would be your comments if you watch 2,3,4 and 5 and 6



yes will try to catch them also.As the first one is really promising.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 18, 2010)

*Strangers on a train (1951)*

well can be watched as a thriller on lighter moments.Actually i was expecting some kind of twist as this is a hitchcock thriller but its just a plain story.

nevertheless watchable for once.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Spoiler*
> But the main question here is the tape was recovered from Jigsaw's body in morgue...when did that happen? Meaning, recovering Jigsaw's body and bringing it to morgue.
> 
> So you want to say or as I understand, 3 and 4 are parallel stories which ends at a same place. I've checked out 5 again, there were no sign of recovering Jigsaw's body from that warehouse.
> ...




************SPOILER*****************

I told you. SAW series is one of the most intrugingly knitted sequence of events, and ofcourse twists.

SAW 3 and 4 happenes at the same time......SAW 2 happenes in the past, meaning the events showen in saw2 had actually already happened, SAW 5 was crap did not do any good. SAW 6 again knitted the events beautifully, and gave us some untold answers.............there was a reason I was SAW series fan............

************************************

I think you need to watch movies a bit more seriously, specially intruging movies. I wlways watch my movies alone, lights off and with full concentration........


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2010)

*A man who went to Mars 7/10*

A love drama (not story). Very slow pace as like Il-Mare but not upto that standard.

Emotional indeed.

@Sam, I watch movies like that only, silence, alone and in dark (pitch black). I closed all possible light sources in my room, glass windows have curtains if not they are covered by newspaper 

I told u, I kinda forgot the minute details of dat series but a continuous viewing last night answered my questions (not all though)


----------



## a_medico (Apr 19, 2010)

*Dear John* - Its written by the _Notebook_ writer. Bad script. Bad acting. Below par direction. Things just don't work this time. You can watch it if you want to know why this movie failed and you will get many reasons.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 19, 2010)

@rhitwick the saw series can only be popcorn entertainment at best.but to discuss it at such length here is plain stupidity.btw tbh,you've been rating worse than the TOI reviewer.

i'm making my final post in this thread.i guess nobody deserves great cinema to be reco'ed here


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

All Hitchcock Movies- 10/10

My favs

1)north by northwest
2)psycho
3)vertigo
4)dial M for murder
5)rear window


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 19, 2010)

lOVE SEX AND dHOKHA.Watch it guys u wont regret.very disturbing and awe-inspiring.IMHO Best of bollywood'10.Much better Than MNIK


----------



## red dragon (Apr 19, 2010)

Watched Fear and loathing in Las Vegas,great movie.
Another movie, watched a couple of days back,it was probably called Little children.Kate Wineslet  in the leading role.Little disturbing,but leaves a lasting impression.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Watched Fear and loathing in Las Vegas,great movie.



Man!!!!!!!

U actually understood that movie?!!! 

Plz, plz, plz help get its intention........


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2010)

how is Shutter Island?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 19, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> how is Shutter Island?



it isn't awesome but its definitely a must watch...watch it if you like to interpret different meanings in the same story...


----------



## azzu (Apr 19, 2010)

*RIght ya wrong*
got some good reviews from top crictics so intended to watch it
pretty avg movie though

6/10

as always irfan khan was damn good


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> @rhitwick the saw series can only be popcorn entertainment at best.but to discuss it at such length here is plain stupidity.btw tbh,you've been rating worse than the TOI reviewer.
> 
> i'm making my final post in this thread.i guess nobody deserves great cinema to be reco'ed here



All hail to the ultimate cimema critic *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif.....the God of parallel cinema........

""nobody deserves Great cinema!!!""......... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
What r u trying to show off........., every cinima has its viewer and it target audience........does not make your choise any superior, and definately not the other inferior. 

I enjoy all kind of cinema, from the utter drama movies from gems like *ROMAN POLANSKI, and WOODY ALEN *to world cinima greats such as *Andrei Tarkovsky,  and François Truffaut *to total commercials like *James camaron, wachoski bros *to hollywood dramas of *choplas and coens *to twisted materials of * David Lynch and Terri Gilliam *to animation like *finding nemo, incridibals and even tom and jerry*................  infact I am happy I am not limited to only one liking........and I discuess them all as well, but with the right viewer making it sure the others are not disrespected and definatelly not mocked upon.

If you find a person with a like wise choise here....... you are welcome to discuess and share, but that would not give you the right to critizie others..........I hope you understand......

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




red dragon said:


> Watched Fear and loathing in Las Vegas,great movie.
> Another movie, watched a couple of days back,it was probably called Little children.Kate Wineslet  in the leading role.Little disturbing,but leaves a lasting impression.



FEAR??? is that the one with Mark walberg??


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2010)

sam9s said:


> All hail to the ultimate cimema critic *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif




Yes, yes me too...




> FEAR??? is that the one with Mark walberg??



Its Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas very confusing and meaningless movie. Don't watch.


*4th Period Mystery 6.5/10* (This has not yet got an IMDB entry, external link)

Korean thriller on a murder in a school. Good attempt but hurried treatment. The incidents take place in a short span of time and gets concluded very soon. 
You don't actually get the heat of the tension. In other words movie was finished before the thrill part was established.
One time watch, don't expect a neat story and proper explanation.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 20, 2010)

V for vandetta , its not a new one but is really an awesome movie. I guess its a must watch !


----------



## sam9s (Apr 20, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> V for vandetta , its not a new one but is really an awesome movie. I guess its a must watch !



yes V for vendetta is an ultimate movie, no surprise the screenplay was written by our Wachoski Brothers. Did people know who played the role of V, since its never showen in the movie...........its our matrix fame "Smith" (Hugo Weaving)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2010)

*Deck The Halls* - Don't bother. God knows what made me watch a Christmas flick on a Monday afternoon. It had some good laughs, but apart from that was totally trash. I would rather prefer watching Jingle All The Way over this. 

*Never Back Down* - Enjoyed this movie. _Clichéd_ to the core and it's very easily predictable, but yet fun to watch. It has the small Rocky Balboa meets Kick Boxer type of thing going on.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Never Back Down* - Enjoyed this movie. _Clichéd_ to the core and it's very easily predictable, but yet fun to watch. It has the small Rocky Balboa meets Kick Boxer type of thing going on.




i just didin't like it... i wont recommend it


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Never Back Down* - Enjoyed this movie. _Clichéd_ to the core and it's very easily predictable, but yet fun to watch. It has the small Rocky Balboa meets Kick Boxer type of thing going on.



The movie was nice. The fight in the end was awesome and the song Someday by Flipsyde is really a good one


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2010)

^^Amanda Heard was HAWT!!!!


----------



## azzu (Apr 20, 2010)

*The Aviator*
Awesome Movie Leonardo dicaprio is Awesome 
gotta be one of the best movies i have seen this year
*8/10* 
a must Watch


----------



## eggman (Apr 21, 2010)

*Double Indemnity* - 9.5/10:
A classic thriller in every sense .  Great story, brilliant execution , well acted, perfectly directed by Billy Wilder(Sunset Blvd.  another fav of mine) and sharp and witty dialogues you would only get in the Golden Ages of Hollywood film!  
Those who are scared to try this because it's old and B/W.. just watch the firs 10 mins and you will be absorbed! 
*MUST WATCH *


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2010)

*Skjult (Hidden)* - A good Norwegian thriller. This one is from the latest horrorfest. A bit slow in pace (like _*The Broken*_) but always interesting throughout. The B-grade horror movies from this year's horrorfest seem quite good. _*Dread, Lake Mungo*_ and _*Hidden*_, enjoyed all three.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2010)

*27 Dresses* - Pretty enjoyable romantic comedy.


----------



## azzu (Apr 21, 2010)

*The Recruit*
Dunno why but iam actually liking Colin Farrel (hiz spontaneous type of acting) 
Pretty good acting by characters and a good story
a good watch
*7/10*


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^ He probably is most spontaneous in _*In Bruges*_.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2010)

Invisible Empire: Another good documentary from Alex Jones.

I am watching Hitchcock's classics


----------



## azzu (Apr 21, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ He probably is most spontaneous in _*In Bruges*_.



thx for qouting ( off to see the Muvi )


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 21, 2010)

Blood Diamond : A really nice movie starring Leonardo De Caprio !


----------



## red dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Yes, yes me too...
> 
> ...


Fear and loathing....meaningless movie?Gosh!!man!!!It is probably the best movie by Mr.Depp.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ He probably is most spontaneous in _*In Bruges*_.



I enjoyed him more in *Phone Booth* the movie seriously brough everything out of him......

coming to my next addation....

*RocknRolla*.......mmmm well not as good as "lock stock" and no way near snatch.....as its directed by same "Guy Ritchie" but still fans of british comedy Ritchie style thriller wont be dissappointed........*6.3/10 *for me


----------



## azzu (Apr 21, 2010)

*Phonebooth*
gosh how did i miss Colin farrel till now 
hez awesome (in my best actors list now)
*7.5/10*
cant wait to see in bruges now
Anymore suggestions for Colin Farrel (excluding S.W.A.T , Recruit , Phonebooth , In bruges) ?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Fear and loathing....meaningless movie?Gosh!!man!!!It is probably the best movie by Mr.Depp.



I can understand that is why I didnt comment..........though I have not seen this one, but I know "*Terry Gilliam*" movies can some times become hard to comprehend..........( I think I mentioned that before.......yea replying to "ratedrsuperstar" on the page before)

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




azzu said:


> *Phonebooth*
> gosh how did i miss Colin farrel till now
> hez awesome (in my best actors list now)
> *7.5/10*
> ...



yep told you PhoneBooth was awsome................more from farrel.....well I have seen him in *Mami Vice, Alexender, Minority report, Hearts War and Tigerland*......


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Fear and loathing....meaningless movie?Gosh!!man!!!It is probably the best movie by Mr.Depp.


Man, I told u (or whom in last page) to make me understand the purpose of the movie if u (or he) understood it.

The movie has no start-no end. NO nothing. Only shows how drug affects u. Total bullsh1t movie, only plus point is Depp's acting, nothing else. 
The IMDB reviews say its kind of a diary of a reporter which is made into a movie. Now diary of a drug addict and movie of that!!! How tidy that can be.

Serious I didn't like it. Apart from Depp, there is nothing in it.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 22, 2010)

azzu said:


> *Phonebooth*
> gosh how did i miss Colin farrel till now
> hez awesome (in my best actors list now)
> *7.5/10*
> ...



Try watching _*In Bruges*_ with subtitles on. The heavy British/Irish accented humor could be missed easily.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

azzu said:


> Anymore suggestions for Colin Farrel (excluding S.W.A.T , Recruit , Phonebooth , In bruges) ?


Tigerland. He has performed brilliantly in this movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I kinda can't tolerate him as hero. Wasn't he the guy in DareDevil as villain Bullseye. He gave a tough time to DareDevil in the movie and I didn't like my hero being defeated. And I hated dat character. 

After so many years too, when I see him in any movie, scenes from DareDevil first comes in my mind 

But, Phonebooth was awesome, really great acting by him. If only I had seen Phonebooth b4 DareDevil


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

I can hardly even remember him as a villain in Dare Devil. May be the movie was so lousy, that I can hardly remember his part in it. But he is immensely talented, no two ways about it. Given the right part in a movie and he really shows a great deal of promise in his acting abilities. 

Completed watching *Be Kind, Rewind* on my Ipod Touch. Loved it. Jack Black is a totally kick ass person. He is such a natural comedian. I loved the part where they try to make the Ghostbuster movie. It was freakin' hilarious.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 22, 2010)

_*Timecrimes*_ - Thanks for recommending. Interesting concept of time travel. For me, _*Spider Forest*_ and _*Triangle*_ were even more brilliant than Timecrimes.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 22, 2010)

*Prince (2010).*

well well there are many things to say.

1.I didnt found anything funny in the movie. (maybe because i didnt watched it with friends in a theatre )But yes if you watch it with some of your friends and if they are good at making funny comments then there are a lot to do in this movie.

2.Forget funny i felt the film was quite boring when it started to proceed.

3.It is a mix of many films in one.From the bourne series to the terminator. which of course was completely unnecessary.

4.The actions were totally boring as an action film it has almost nothing to offer. same goes for some of the dialogues.direction and acting were also not good enough.But  some of the supporting actors were quite good though.

5.Coming to the story.well they really tried to make one interesting thriller story by mixing those films but it went wrong.But then again still it could have been masked by proper direction which it lacks.

6.Yeah there are few elements in the film which felt a bit funny. like the  rooftop bike chase near the end man it was really quite funny.

7.As or if compared to dhoom2 this movie is quite lame.

well closing comments:- This film is worth a watch if you just want to try it out of curiosity (after reading so many comments about it!).

Otherwise you can easily skip it.


----------



## azzu (Apr 22, 2010)

*In Bruges*
Awesome Movie 
F$@kin awesome comedy and drama
Ending cudnt have been better (if only ishqiya had same ending at last its an bolly film  )
Must watch
*8/10*



*Paatshala* 
basic movie nothing so great goood subject thoug
nana as usual Good and shahid a little better rest are Avg
* 6/10* decent watch
kainaz motivala (shaily in movie) iam drolling on this Girl , she was also in wakeup sid
do any one has any pics of her?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

*Imagine That* - Eddie Murphy never fails to deliver his best. Cute and enjoyable movie. Not as good as Daddy Day Care, but still worth a watch.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2010)

a_medico said:


> _*Timecrimes*_ - Thanks for recommending. Interesting concept of time travel. For me, _*Spider Forest*_ and _*Triangle*_ were even more brilliant than Timecrimes.



Triangle even does not remotely touch actual concept, time crimes was far more believable, accurate and true to the concept. I think you saw triangle first and faced the concept for the first time with it...... so liked it better, where as timecrimes is more intelligent movie than Triangle.....


----------



## a_medico (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ maybe yes. Also, I saw English dubbed version which kinda pissed me off. _*Triangle*_ was better finished.

But I guess... _*Spider Forest*_ scores over both.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ maybe yes. Also, I saw English dubbed version which kinda pissed me off. _*Triangle*_ was better finished.
> 
> But I guess... _*Spider Forest*_ scores over both.



Got to see _Spider Forest _then.........


----------



## red dragon (Apr 23, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Man, I told u (or whom in last page) to make me understand the purpose of the movie if u (or he) understood it.
> 
> The movie has no start-no end. NO nothing. Only shows how drug affects u. Total bullsh1t movie, only plus point is Depp's acting, nothing else.
> The IMDB reviews say its kind of a diary of a reporter which is made into a movie. Now diary of a drug addict and movie of that!!! How tidy that can be.
> ...


Have you seen Trainspotting or Requiem for a dream?They are about drug addicts but great movies.


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2010)

*S.W.A.T*
Good pop corn movie ,
Fast paced and enjoyable
*7/10*


----------



## splashmans (Apr 23, 2010)

Yai..i am too tom hanks fan..

what i recommend is..
1. resident evil series
2. sunshine
3. star trek
4. terminator
5. girl next door
6. clash of titans
7. Transformers series 


hailgautam said:


> Movie Name: *Forest Gump*
> Language:*English*
> Genre:*Comedy, Drama, Romance*
> Won 6 Oscars, need i say more. A not so intelligent fellow's life.
> ...


----------



## a_medico (Apr 24, 2010)

*Chloe* - Interesting movie on ruined family relationships. Good acting by Juliane Moore, Liam Nelson and Amanda Seyfried. Nice song too... by _Raised by the swans_. IMDB forum says its rip off of few movies like _Poison Ivy_ etc but who cares...I havent seen them so enjoyed this movie.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2010)

*lost and found* Actually had watched this movie months or years back.but still watched it again!
must watch.Actually its a good comedy.but i have no clue why imdb gave it a poor rating.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 24, 2010)

quan chi said:


> *lost and found* .but i have no clue why imdb gave it a poor rating.



IMDB does not give ratings......users do.....and that probably would answer why its poor there......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2010)

*Surrogates* - Don't bother watching this. Lame plot, lame acting and lame ending.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 24, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Surrogates* - Don't bother watching this. Lame plot, lame acting and lame ending.



mmmm it was not that bad for me......


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 24, 2010)

Clash of the Titans ..was a nice movie but not that good as the media said it is going to be !


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2010)

sam9s said:


> IMDB does not give ratings......users do.....and that probably would answer why its poor there......



yeah true.what i actually meant was that majority of the registerd users there voted it as an average.  5/10 where as it should have been a little bit higher say 6.5/10.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

*This is England* - 5/10.didnt click with me,although the role of Combo in the movie is very well portrayed.

*Knowing* - 6.5/10.Good sci-fi apocalypse-oriented movie with much better story and direction.Much better than the sh1te thats released in this genre nowadays.

*Saint Ralph* - 7/10 great movie about a guy who participates in the Boston Marathon in 1954,and goes on almost to win it just in the hope that 'the miracle will cure his mum in coma' Good story and great acting.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Have you seen Trainspotting or Requiem for a dream?They are about drug addicts but great movies.


Requiem for a dream is not just about drug addiction. 



azzu said:


> *S.W.A.T*
> Good pop corn movie ,
> Fast paced and enjoyable
> *7/10*


Watch it dubbed in Hindi and the fun factor increases by 10 fold.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2010)

*Karthik Calling Karthik 5.5/10*

This movie could have been so much but just hurried (slowed down). It could easily touch height of 13B but failed miserably.


The problem with this movie is speed. Yes its not constant. Sometimes things are happening so fast that you keep losing track and sometimes its so slow that bores you to death.
And another thing is that, in this movie every major actions are too much.
When Karthik's boss scolds him its too much, he goes overboard, shouts at him in front of everyone even calls everyone and then shouts at him.
When Karthik fights back he also does too much. Threats his boss, mocks him, etc and gets job.
When Deepika ignores Karthik that is also too much. Both of them works in same office for last 4 yrs (small office though) but she doesn't recognize him at all.
When she falls in love with him that is also too much. She starts staying with him, est, sleep all...
When she splits with him that also happens just in half an hour. 

You see these all make 1/3 of the whole story now you guess in 120mins duration, they tried to show everything of Karthik's life so all scenes became very speedy.

Then where does it slow down?
Yes, the most un-necessary extension of Karthik and Deepika's in-romance scenes. Why? I'm totally clueless on it. Movie could have been 15 mins short or other scenes could have proper approach, or environment for them to begin and end. 

Let me just ignore other loopholes.
Karthik is an MBA (Topper), CA(Topper) but works in a small construction office!!! Why? I just can't imagine this contrast!!!
He donates 5Lacs per month in children orphanage, then how much he earns? 30 lacs? 40lacs? Why does he stay in a small 1BHK then?
His psychologist is treating him for years but don't yet know he is a schizophrenic!!! 
Psychologists explanation are as n00bish for his conditions as it would be if I try to write its medical explanation.

All in all a good concept for a thriller but totally wasted. 
Farhan as Karthik is the only reason you should watch it and its in "Must watch" thread.
And, when will someone tell Deepika that she can't act and needs to attend acting school.
Rest all are not very much mentionable.

*Imagine That 6/10*

Okz, have you seen Bedtime Stories? What? yes? Then you may skip this.

This has two different things to offer to you then if you decide to watch it. Eddie Murphy and his screen daughter.

Its always a treat to watch Eddie Murphy, but the child artist has given him a hard time in this movie. Their father-daughter chemistry is very beaulifully portrayed. Iver much liked their diner scene when she cooks pan-cake for him and he eats.

Rest, nothing special.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2010)

> He donates 5Lacs per month in children orphanage, then how much he earns? 30 lacs? 40lacs? Why does he stay in a small 1BHK then?


see the movie again its 5000 or 500 something. not 5 lakhs and its clearly mentioned.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2010)

quan chi said:


> see the movie again its 5000 or 500 something. not 5 lakhs and its clearly mentioned.



Checked again. He clearly says 5 lacs but subtitle says 5K...
Listened the loop at lest 7-8 times, but my ear says its 5Lac...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 24, 2010)

^^strange where you watched it?
though i remember clearly but still let me check again......

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

well sorry i don't know how you heard it but its 5 thousand clear.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlwgN86oftM&feature=related


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 25, 2010)

the Tournament   www.imdb.com/title/tt0471041/

7/10  good plot   great acting


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2010)

*The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift* - This was the final movie that I had to watch to complete my Fast and the Furious series. It was pretty good I must say. The drifting in the movie actually made me want to try NFS: Carbon or Codemaster's GrID again, alas I suck at it. I loved a certain dialogue which Han says to Sean:

Shawn Boswell: Why'd you let me race your car? You knew I was gonna wreck it.
Han: Why not?
Shawn Boswell: 'Cause that's a lot of money.
Han: I have money. What I need around me is trust and character. And one car, in exchange for finding out what a man's made of, is a price I can live with.

I loved the way it was delivered, pretty inspiring. Loved the soundtrack too. It was totally kick-ass, especially the "Six Days" Track from DJ Shadow feat. Mos Def. 

Now off to get AVATAR's Blu-Ray edition.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Now off to get AVATAR's Blu-Ray edition.



already placed the order....*The limited stock steelbook edition blueray*.......

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

* Transformers 2* I dont know why this movie was hated.......it was exactly on the lines of the first one, same performances, same cheeky one liners, same gawky comedy but with loads of Home theater defying action sequences.......I loved it as much as I loved the first one........I dont know what people were expecting....*6.8/10 *for me


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, true for a few of us here,
*www.imgx.org/files/61155_o41jv/LOL.gif


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2010)

^^haha!! nice!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bangkok Adrenaline and evil angel were nice. But i loved watching Inglorious Basterds !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2010)

sam9s said:


> [/COLOR]* Transformers 2* I dont know why this movie was hated.......it was exactly on the lines of the first one, same performances, same cheeky one liners, same gawky comedy but with loads of Home theater defying action sequences.......I loved it as much as I loved the first one........I dont know what people were expecting....*6.8/10 *for me


It suffered from retarded acting. The action was good, no questions there, but the rest of the parts didn't really cut it for me. The initial parts where Shia LaBeouf has to go to college and his mother starts jabbering, that's when the stupidity begins. The first movie had limited doses of it and it was quite subtle, most of all, not annoying. LaBeouf's acting was horrible to be honest and let's face it, Fox can't act for sh*t. The first one had the fresh feeling of introducing the Auto-bots and Decepticons, but the second one failed to create a similar impact.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It suffered from retarded acting. The action was good, no questions there, but the rest of the parts didn't really cut it for me. The initial parts where Shia LaBeouf has to go to college and his mother starts jabbering, that's when the stupidity begins. The first movie had limited doses of it and it was quite subtle, most of all, not annoying. LaBeouf's acting was horrible to be honest and let's face it, Fox can't act for sh*t. The first one had the fresh feeling of introducing the Auto-bots and Decepticons, but the second one failed to create a similar impact.



mmm well I did not find much difference between the two, except maybe for the fact that with the first movie it was the first time we were presented with that stuff (Auto-bots and Decepticons, cheezy one liners, gwaky comedy   etc etc) and so was accepted easily, with the second part it got bored ........well for most of us, but I was not expecting anything from it, except what it already offered, and so was happy with the movie..........people were expecting .... I dont know something too much out of it and so were dissappointed........

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

Check this out......

PREDATORS (a reboot to 87 Predator)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=igKKWJw88Kk


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2010)

sam9s said:


> [/COLOR]Check this out......
> 
> PREDATORS (a reboot to 87 Predator)
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=igKKWJw88Kk


No Arnie = No Predators for me. Why in the blue f*ck would anyone cast Adrien Brody in a Predator movie?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> No Arnie = No Predators for me. Why in the blue f*ck would anyone cast Adrien Brody in a Predator movie?



Beats me?? but arnies not gonna come in any movies now for sure..........however keeping the cast apart, I have a feeling this would not be as bad as AvP series.....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2010)

Avatar HD: I told you it would look beautiful sans 3D too. One thing you can't ignore is the beauty of 75mm. This sure is not a movie of our tiny monitors. 

Buy, watch and regret why don't you have a theater.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Beats me?? but arnies not gonna come in any movies now for sure..........however keeping the cast apart, I have a feeling this would not be as bad as AvP series.....


I enjoyed the first AVP. The second one was pathetic. So not sure how this remake is going to fare. I hope they don't screw it up and same goes for A Nightmare on the Elm Street remake. They would be destroying classics out here.


----------



## azzu (Apr 25, 2010)

* V for vendetta *
awesome Movie Natalie portman was just awesome
great movie a must watch *8/10*

* Iron man *
watched it 4th time now
i dont know watever u guys say but i really really like this movie
i really liked robert downey'z different stlye and ease at dialogues
*8/10* full entertainer movie

Btw : today iz Al paCino's BDAY


----------



## quan chi (Apr 25, 2010)

*Ishqiya *
quite a good movie.but the ending was a bit unclear or not justified.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 25, 2010)

guys.. how is "lost in translation" and "knocked up"?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> guys.. how is "lost in translation" and "knocked up"?


Knocked up is average comedy movie I would say.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2010)

*In Bruges 7.5/10*

Oh I expected it a laugh riot but turned out a intelligent comedy movie. Its what they call "tongue-in-cheek" comedy. 

Good acting by all, specially "Brendan Gleeson" as Ken. Just watch him doing faces when Ray (Colin Farrell) explains something. He must have really felt that way, thats why he could portray so many emotions at a time; disgust, disbelief, awe etc...

Colin Farrell is in a good role, at least the few I've seen of him, its the best. The main posession of this movie are its dialogs, total WTF and witty.

*Spider Forest 7/10*

One thing is clearly understood from this movie that the director is surely a fan of David Lynch. It reminded me of Mulholland Dr. No comments on the movie.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 26, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *In Bruges 7.5/10*
> 
> Oh I expected it a laugh riot but turned out a intelligent comedy movie. Its what they call "tongue-in-cheek" comedy.
> 
> ...



Even I thought so during the first viewing. Very few movies have repeat viewing appeal. I had this feeling for In Bruges. And in second viewing, I found Ralph Fiennes (Harry) to be equally good as to the other two. His phone conversations and the shootout scenes are so full of British humor!

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> guys.. how is "lost in translation" and "knocked up"?



_Lost in translation_ is good. Some might find it slow. _Knocked up_ is just what Ethan said.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2010)

Well guys, yesterday I went to sleep after watching "Spider Forest" and I dreamed. No, not about spider Forest, I dreamed that I'm went to a movie, directed by Vishal Bhardwaj. It falls in the line of those non-linear stories and murder, chase etc. I actually believed it so much, I slept half an hour more to catch the climax 

I guess, these Lynchian movie are affecting me too much 


*Hachiko: A Dog's Story 8/10*

A lot better than "Marley and Me". Never went overboard, true to its main hero. Nothing heroic, nothing miraculous just plain simple love and loyalty.
Very emotional story, Richard Gere and the Dog I guess really bonded very much.
A must watch for everyone.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 26, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Well guys, yesterday I went to sleep after watching "Spider Forest" and I dreamed.
> I guess, these Lynchian movie are affecting me too much



I too remember having weird dreams after Spider Forest. And I get them mostly after horror movies. Paranormal Activity was quite bad. Dreamt about it for 2-3 days...Not that it affects me much but disrupts my sleep 3-4 times.

_*Karthik calling Karthik*_ - I had very low expectations and this movie took me by surprise. Few things I read in media -
_
Very low rating _- Movie was pretty decent
_Deepika's acting sucks_ - She was quite okay and believable. She didn't overact.
_Farhan is wasted_ - I thought his acting was superb. I'd like to see him more as an actor.

For us Hollywood movie watchers immortals, this movie could be pretty predictable and gets a bit slow in second half. But its still enjoyable. 

Tinges of _Fight Club_ and similar movies. And that was not a spoiler.

Worth a watch.

Oh...and songs were nice. Still humming them.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 27, 2010)

End of Darkness is a nice movie - 8/10 on IMDB


----------



## als2 (Apr 27, 2010)

dead note 1 &2
phobia 1&2


----------



## quan chi (Apr 27, 2010)

*What happens in vegas*

not a bad movie but not a good one either.but still must watch for once.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 29, 2010)

azzu said:


> *In Bruges*
> Awesome Movie
> F$@kin awesome comedy and drama
> Ending cudnt have been better (if only ishqiya had same ending at last its an bolly film  )
> ...



hey azzu...how can u give this movie 8/10....not only its f$king terrible but also had no story..at all...i dloaded this on ur reco but was disppointed 

~~~~~SPOILER AHEAD ~~~~~~~ 



Do you call two hitmans who are on a vacation as comedy ? Also one hitman killing another, dating a belgian girl and then boss coming over from London to kill them ! 

and in the end both hitman are killed.awwwwww....

What a f$king terrible slowwwwwwwwwwww story.......no fast paced action nothing !! 
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just see it for good cinematography of Belgium and if u want to get a good night sleep (yeah i did get it !) because its damn slow !!

*My rating*

*In Bruges - 6/10*

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




a_medico said:


> _*Karthik calling Karthik*_ - I had very low expectations and this movie took me by surprise. Few things I read in media -
> _
> Very low rating _- Movie was pretty decent
> _Deepika's acting sucks_ - She was quite okay and believable. She didn't overact.
> ...



Hey buddy..had they edited and made short the second half of movie, it wud be quite good then ! its avg in its present form


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> hey azzu...how can u give this movie 8/10....not only its f$king terrible but also had no story..at all...i dloaded this on ur reco but was disppointed



Hey, don't just write it off.

If not a laugh riot it sure has fun and moreover its a black comedy or close to a satire.

Main asset are the three main characters and dialogs. All tongue-in-cheek comedy dialogs. 

Yes its slow but its not a bad movie.


*Seconds 7.5/10*

A very different subject but dragged in between to prove its point.
Ending is depressing.

This Rock Hudson guy was really a good actor then I guess.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ yup rhitwick..its a black comedy and I am sure many ppl dont like this genre ....


----------



## azzu (Apr 29, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> hey azzu...how can u give this movie 8/10....not only its f$king terrible but also had no story..at all...i dloaded this on ur reco but was disppointed


Cmon its an good movie
some clear punch dialogues in between and awesome acting by both male leads
wat i really liked about the Movie was the Ending i cudnt dream all night thinking If only *Ishqiya* had similar ending it wud been really awesome

Though sumit bhai i only like watching popcorn movies but sometimes films like this really struck me (the prestige , aviator ,etc..)


----------



## eggman (Apr 30, 2010)

*In Bruges *is an excellent film ! I'll easily rate it 8 or 9 /10! Almost perfect!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

Flash of Genius is a good movie imo


----------



## azzu (Apr 30, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Flash of Genius is a good movie imo



Great Movie Infact 
it has a great story line (real story actually)
just watched some bits on HBO 
will watch the Total movie Soon


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 30, 2010)

azzu said:


> Cmon its an good movie
> some clear punch dialogues in between and awesome acting by both male leads
> wat i really liked about the Movie was the Ending i cudnt dream all night thinking If only *Ishqiya* had similar ending it wud been really awesome
> 
> Though sumit bhai i only like watching popcorn movies but sometimes films like this really struck me (the prestige , aviator ,etc..)



hmm..so u want that jijaji would have shot Babban and Khalujaan both.... 

What will Vidya do then


----------



## quan chi (Apr 30, 2010)

well i also feel that ishqiya did'nt have a proper ending.it somewhat watered down the film at the end.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2010)

@rhitwick and @a_medico
I dreamt hoping to set the story right in spider forest but failed miserably. The more i tried the more fcukd up it turned out. Lol...i only hav nightmares. Honestly, i could relate to the characters in the movie.


----------



## azzu (Apr 30, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> What will Vidya do then



May be come with me ? 
iam here for her Dear 
 jokin


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2010)

*16 Blocks* - Excellent movie and very well acted by Bruce Willis and Mos Def. I had seen this movie around 3 years back on Star Movies, but had to leave for work that day, so left it half way through. Finally got time to watch it properly and it turned out to be really good. 

*The Pink Panther 2* - Hilarious. Dumb comedy, but had some great laughs. I didn't really expect much out of it, but it turned out to be quite a funny movie.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 1, 2010)

Daybreakers (saw it last week) is also a good one .


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2010)

Saw some movies in my little long absence from the forum:

*Star Wars Episode I-VI*: Hmmmmmmm......

I did not understand what the hype was all about. First observation: Episodes 1,2 & 3 were far inferior to the rest. Second: The first three are supposed to be watched after 4,5 & 6, even though they happen before 4,5 & 6. This is because a lot of spoilers are present in the first three.

I think that making the first three episodes was a retarded idea, the movies had bad visual appeal (looked like a friggin' Command and Conquer game of the old), however, Padme Amidala is much too cute as compared to Princess Leia.  The first three episodes lacked in substance what the latter three had. Lame plot, Lame aliens, especially Jar Jar Bing (Stupidest alien in a sci-fi movie award).

Episodes 4,5 & 6 are pretty good, much above what I was expecting them to be as they look much more realistic than 1,2 & 3, have a deeper plot and have a few nice surprises in the plot (which the first three episodes spoil). However, the lightsabre still gets the worst weapon in a sci-fi movie award from me.

Overall, I'd say avoid Episode 1,2 & 3, unless you are a fan of the series and go for Episodes 4, 5 & 6.


*Stalker*: 10/10. Sci-fi art cinema at its best. Must watch, although this three hour film is very slow, but that is Tarkovsky's style. Only 142 shots in a 180 minute movie. 

*Mary and Max*: I disagree with Sam9s on this movie. So what if an animated movie is serious/depressing? It is a very simple story told in a very heartfelt manner. It represents a world where people feel much more for each other than we do today. 9/10 from me. Must watch.

*City of Ember*: Good film for sci-fi lovers, but I have a strong suspicion that the book must be 10 times better. 6.5/10.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2010)

lolwut? 10/10 for Stalker 
Visually stunning and engaging script. Did u watch that glass moving at the end...telekinesis...wink...wink.


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2010)

*Un prophète 7.5/10*

Those who love crime drama and serious acting would surely love it. I generally skip drama movies but this one was good, seemed slow a few times rest engaging.

Try it...

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

Was reading IMDB board about this movie...seems the movie is not as easy as it seemed to me...hmmmm

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

"Christopher Nolan's Batman 3 gets a release date"

Read full article here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 1, 2010)

^ ya.. just read that. Summer 2012!! Lets hope it will rule this decade too as TDK ruled the previous one.

how is zombieland?


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2010)

*Astro Boy 7/10*

When I first saw the cartoon series in Animax I liked it. 

Got hold of the movie recently and found very little matching with the original...still enjoyable but turns out a repetitive screenplay. 
Why not use the original? It would sure brought life to the movie...


----------



## Rahim (May 2, 2010)

azzu said:


> May be come with me ?
> iam here for her Dear
> jokin



haan, Good Knight Mosquitop repellant taiyyaar rakhna  SHe loves its smell


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2010)

Shaolin Soccer: 7/10. One time fun watch.

Kung Fu Hustle: 6/10. One time watch.

The Day After Tomorrow: 7.3/10. Another one time watch.

GI Joe: Rise of the Cobra: 5.5/10. Thin plot, nice action/gadgets/weaponry.


----------



## azzu (May 2, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> haan, Good Knight Mosquitop repellant taiyyaar rakhna  SHe loves its smell



Damn bro ,, she looks really bad in that Add i hate it


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2010)

Pi: Awesome. 9.5/10.

Ringu: Better than the english version.


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2010)

Nothing to update...lol....waiting for* IRON MAN 2* release......ready for booking next weekend.....


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2010)

@Krow, take my bow man...u not only survived "Pi" but understood it too (on next meeting make me understand it, plz)... then plz watch these "The Oxford Murderers" and "Bee Season" 


My surround sound set-up. Everyday I don't use it as in my rented room people are always coming and going. But when I become too desperate for a movie I just shut the door from inside and tell them to not to disturb me for 2 hrs 

*www.imgx.org/files/61404_emuo8/DSC01401.jpg

Proper set-up is very necessary for some movies, here on screen its "Batman Begins"...
I'm going to seat on that plastic chair and the book is "Java 2"


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2010)

^^ Thats one sweet setup you got there......  Reminds me of my college days...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2010)

*The Rebound* - Let's move ahead please. Not sure why I even picked this movie to watch.
*
American Beauty* - Kevin Spacey's performance is the simply the best. The movie was good, but could have been better with some unnecessary scenes being chopped off.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 3, 2010)

somebody can suggest me a refreshing movie like Eurotrip ? I had already seen Roadtrip, boattrip, beerfest , american pie series etc etc


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2010)

anyone seen the movie disturbia?.........how is it?

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




esumitkumar said:


> somebody can suggest me a refreshing movie like Eurotrip ? I had already seen Roadtrip, boattrip, beerfest , american pie series etc etc




what abt the hangover, superbad


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2010)

R2K said:


> anyone seen the movie disturbia?.........how is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 3, 2010)

Roadtrip Beerpong , Hooking up , Sexdrive are to name a few funny sex comedies !


----------



## latino_ansari (May 3, 2010)

^ roadtrip is a sad movie... better avoid that... havent seen others


----------



## R2K (May 4, 2010)

Wrong Turn 1-2, 3rd one looks crappy because they just intensified the gore


----------



## esumitkumar (May 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> R2K said:
> 
> 
> > anyone seen the movie disturbia?.........how is it?
> ...


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2010)

I never understood the love for *Knocked Up* and *Superbad*....I was bored to tears while watching them!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2010)

eggman said:


> I never understood the love for *Knocked Up* and *Superbad*....I was bored to tears while watching them!!


Add Beerfest to that list. This is the one and only movie that I stopped midway and deleted the file...it was borefest, disgustfest and WTFfest


----------



## a_medico (May 4, 2010)

^^^ To me Beerfest was funny


----------



## a_medico (May 5, 2010)

Avatar - What an experience! Wish I'd seen it in 3D but DVD was decent anyway. Loved Neytiri? Sounds more like Gayatri. The movie is so well ahead of its time!

P.S. - What did I miss by not watching it in 3D?


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

i saw Avatar in Blu-ray Quality .. 12gb movie  . That was something really great .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2010)

a_medico said:


> P.S. - What did I miss by not watching it in 3D?


A lot. The whole experience of exploring Pandora from a very close range. The details of that planet and experiencing the action as if you were a part of it. It's hard to express with words, but watching it really makes a difference.


----------



## Krow (May 5, 2010)

kanjar said:


> lolwut? 10/10 for Stalker
> Visually stunning and engaging script. Did u watch that glass moving at the end...telekinesis...wink...wink.


Yeah I saw that, one of my favourite scenes from the movie. 



rhitwick said:


> @Krow, take my bow man...u not only survived "Pi" but understood it too (on next meeting make me understand it, plz)... then plz watch these "The Oxford Murderers" and "Bee Season"


Thanks for the recommendations, I will watch them and also explain my understanding of Pi. 

*The Crow*: 12/10. Of course it is a biased review.  

Very engaging story and good execution. Also, the crow is actually a raven.  This is also mentioned in the lead character's name: Eric Draven. 

*Metropolis*: 9/10. Another of those awesome anime movies which are slow-paced, but delve into a deep scientific discussion. Other movies similar (somewhat) are Ghost in the Shell (anime) and Blade Runner (non-anime).


These days I find myself unable to watch anything but anime/sci-fi. Its a wonder I saw The Crow.


----------



## sam9s (May 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> A lot. The whole experience of exploring Pandora from a very close range. The details of that planet and experiencing the action as if you were a part of it. It's hard to express with words, but watching it really makes a difference.



*@medico*, if you ask me, considering the 3D in India, you missed nothing. I just bought the BluRay for AVATAR and watched it on my HT (check out my review for AVATAR BR *HERE*)

And believe me the experience was far far satisfying than the crappy 3D in cinema. AVATAR 3D was not ment for Indian cinemas. If you can arrange watch it on a BR on a min 42" LCD with proper 5.1 audio, you will be blown away....

visual clearity in this movie is STUNNING.....no match, and Audio is no more less. The scene where the marines blow off the tree, the LFE shook my whole bed (and kept on with the effect in the entire battle sequence), it was thunderous. When jake takes that first flight on his choosen bird (or whatever) A/V extravaganza is on it bliss. The wings flapping is put on LFE and that gives a whole new experience to the scene.........the zapping of arrows and bullets are right on the spot, explosions are all earth shaking with center channel never leaving its power..........FAR FAR FAR better than that crappy 3D I saw in the Cinema Hall


----------



## azzu (May 5, 2010)

*Snatch*
Great Movie Everyone was awesome
so was the Humour ,,How come these guys make simple words so funny ?
aweome ending...
Guy Ritchie simply brilliant direction.. MUST WATCH
*8/10*
thx Vamci anna for Recommending this movie


----------



## a_medico (May 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *@medico*, if you ask me, considering the 3D in India, you missed nothing. I just bought the BluRay for AVATAR and watched it on my HT (check out my review for AVATAR BR *HERE*)
> 
> And believe me the experience was far far satisfying than the crappy 3D in cinema. AVATAR 3D was not ment for Indian cinemas. If you can arrange watch it on a BR on a min 42" LCD with proper 5.1 audio, you will be blown away....
> 
> visual clearity in this movie is STUNNING.....no match, and Audio is no more less. The scene where the marines blow off the tree, the LFE shook my whole bed (and kept on with the effect in the entire battle sequence), it was thunderous. When jake takes that first flight on his choosen bird (or whatever) A/V extravaganza is on it bliss. The wings flapping is put on LFE and that gives a whole new experience to the scene.........the zapping of arrows and bullets are right on the spot, explosions are all earth shaking with center channel never leaving its power..........FAR FAR FAR better than that crappy 3D I saw in the Cinema Hall



Hmmm...I enjoyed it with Bluray and headphones on my laptop. Thing is, I can't enjoy these movies on my Bravia as there is too much of family member's disturbance and I prefer pin-drop silence while watching a movie which I get only in my room at 1am. 

But I definitely plan to watch it again on my TV. Should be fun. And maybe 'Hindi mein' so even my mom could watch lolll..

3D thing could be subjective I guess. Some theaters must be better equipped than others. I heard Wadala in Mumbai was good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2010)

a_medico said:


> 3D thing could be subjective I guess. Some theaters must be better equipped than others. I heard Wadala in Mumbai was good.


IMAX experience is totally awesome, from what I have heard. But this movie beckons to be watched on a big screen, and no I don't mean a LCD TV or Home Projection screen, but a full blown theatre screen. The reason being, one of the finer details can be easily noticed on it. The 3D effect possibly bring the images that much closer to you, so you can experience everything from up close. You can virtually feel the dirt being thrown right in your face when Jake gets his avatar and starts running through the area. The best part has to be when he is with _Neytiri_ in the forest. It looks unbelievable in 3D and you just can't help but try to raise your hands towards those glowing creatures. 

Fortunately, I had an extremely good experience in 3D. May be because it's my second brush with a 3D movie (with my first one being a virtual disaster). People who might have seen/experienced better quality 3D movies abroad may find a great deal of difference. Regardless, it's a movie which was envisioned my Cameron to be viewed in a particular way and that's how it should be. Watching on small screens just won't do any justice to it. Movies like these are very rare, so if you have any IMAX theatre still screening it, then go for it. Believe me, you won't regret it.


----------



## a_medico (May 6, 2010)

Is it still playing in Mumbai or Pune? ^^^^

Any chance of us watching it in 3D in theaters again?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Is it still playing in Mumbai or Pune? ^^^^
> 
> Any chance of us watching it in 3D in theaters again?


It playing in only one theater in Bombay and that's in IMAX at Wadala. It's a 10:45PM show in 3D only.


----------



## a_medico (May 6, 2010)

Thanks. Lets see if I could make it in Mumbai in a near future. Hope it doesn't disappear soon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 6, 2010)

*Valentine's Day* - Average romantic comedy. Some of the performances were really wasted and it didn't really make sense to have such a huge star cast. 

*Where the Money is* - I saw this on SET MAX and it was quite good. Interesting plot and executed properly as well. Good performance by Paul Newman & Linda Fiorentino. Worth a watch for sure.

*Stir Crazy* - Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor get their act together again. This time they end up in a prison for a bank robbery that they didn't commit. Again their combination works brilliantly. I love Pryor's role on every occasion, he is very spontaneous. This movie was hilarious. Now I guess the only one remaining to watch is Silver Streak.


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2010)

*Batman Begins 9/10*

On third viewing I understood a lot of things


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2010)

*Transporter 2,transporter 3. *

transporter 1 was quite good.but 2 is total disaster.3 just fits betwwen the 2 and 3 not good not bad either.but still 1st was better than both.

infact i put 2 in this thread because for the first one only.otherwise it should go to must not watch thread.
where as 3 is a mixture of both.gets quite cheesy at some places.

nevertheless had the story of transporter3  been used in making of a game then i think it would have faired better than this movie.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 7, 2010)

Transporter series was great !


----------



## latino_ansari (May 7, 2010)

Cop Out : 3.5/5

good comedy...


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Transporter series was great !


and I love freckles


----------



## Techn0crat (May 8, 2010)

Has anybody watched Katyn?(Polish Movie)
The Others is nice too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2010)

Krow said:


> Pi: Awesome. 9.5/10.
> 
> .



good recommendation liked the movie
will give it a 8/10


----------



## Techn0crat (May 8, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *@medico*, if you ask me, considering the 3D in India, you missed nothing. I just bought the BluRay for AVATAR and watched it on my HT (check out my review for AVATAR BR *HERE*)
> 
> And believe me the experience was far far satisfying than the crappy 3D in cinema. AVATAR 3D was not ment for Indian cinemas. If you can arrange watch it on a BR on a min 42" LCD with proper 5.1 audio, you will be blown away....
> 
> visual clearity in this movie is STUNNING.....no match, and Audio is no more less. The scene where the marines blow off the tree, the LFE shook my whole bed (and kept on with the effect in the entire battle sequence), it was thunderous. When jake takes that first flight on his choosen bird (or whatever) A/V extravaganza is on it bliss. The wings flapping is put on LFE and that gives a whole new experience to the scene.........the zapping of arrows and bullets are right on the spot, explosions are all earth shaking with center channel never leaving its power..........FAR FAR FAR better than that crappy 3D I saw in the Cinema Hall



Well buddy,I say you have missed something if you haven't seen Avatar in IMAX 3D.I watched it twice in IMAX Mumbai,and it was amazing experience.& I am still ready to watch it again but if somebody is gonna pay for it because now I am saving money to watch Inception in IMAX


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> good recommendation liked the movie
> will give it a 8/10


which movie r u talkin about?

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

1 romantic flick i love-A Walk To Remember

must watch for college studs-American Pie -BETA HOUSE
u'll die laughing


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2010)

Just came back from watching Iron Man 2. I'm not impressed at all. I didn't find the first movie that good, but the sequel made it look like a good effort. This movie was just made up of lousy comments from Robert Downey Jr. and action put up only in the last 20 minutes or so. The race track scene was already introduced to the public, so we'll just move on with what's left in the film, which isn't much. What's with the sequel's these days having half-arsed humour? What happened to those witty lines? What happened to less talk and have more action kind of super hero movie? 

For me, I don't really have  plans of visiting a theatre if a third installment is planned for it. <_<


----------



## esumitkumar (May 8, 2010)

*No Country for Old men - 7.5/10...*
Good acting by Psycho man ... albeit very slow film

*Shutter Island - 8.5/10..*
WTF story...and cinematography..really good acting by Leonardo.. Must watch

*Firewall-7/10*
Run of the mill stuff movie starring Harrison Ford....Nothing special ..a nice timepass


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> which movie r u talkin about?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------



look at the quote in my previous post


----------



## esumitkumar (May 8, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Roadtrip Beerpong , Hooking up , Sexdrive are to name a few funny sex comedies !



*Hooking Up (-1/10)..its a minus one *

...after watching for half an hour..i deleted it..wat a dumbf$cking movie with no story  ...really bakwaas


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2010)

*Death Proof* - I had seen Robert Rodriguez's Planet Terror long back, so thought would pop in Death Proof and complete the Grindhouse double feature. It's split into 2 acts and both of them possess a similar set up but the endings have a twist. Overall, I enjoyed the movie. The first part was excellent and the second one was a bit over the top in terms of performances and the end being laughable.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2010)

*Dread 5/10*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> look at the quote in my previous post


oh c'mon bro tell me
that was my first post on that topic
i dont know which post u r talkin about


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> oh c'mon bro tell me
> that was my first post on that topic
> i dont know which post u r talkin about


he is talking about "Pi"


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just came back from watching Iron Man 2. I'm not impressed at all. I didn't find the first movie that good, but the sequel made it look like a good effort. This movie was just made up of lousy comments from Robert Downey Jr. and action put up only in the last 20 minutes or so. The race track scene was already introduced to the public, so we'll just move on with what's left in the film, which isn't much. What's with the sequel's these days having half-arsed humour? What happened to those witty lines? What happened to less talk and have more action kind of super hero movie?
> 
> For me, I don't really have  plans of visiting a theatre if a third installment is planned for it. <_<



I would have to agree with you here to quite an extent, though I disagree that the first was an OK movie, for me IM 1 was AWSOME, but second complete letdown as you said, witty lines were there but too less and predictable, plot was non existance if you ask me and so was the action, even the last 20 minutes were just so...so. The only thing positive for me was Robert Downer Jr performance which was pretty much similar to the first one.......I was looking forward to this movie....  ... *6.0/10 *for me........any way PREDATORS is the earlist release that is in my list.....let see what that delivers......


----------



## a_medico (May 9, 2010)

_*Road, Movie*_ - I m a big fan of Abhay Deol and I expected to be good even though it was a boxoffice flop. It's one of the whackiest movies you'd ever see with the interpretation left to the viewer. Very wierd. Strange music, strange song, strange script, strange humor. Frankly, I am confused whether I liked this movie or not!


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2010)

a_medico said:


> _*Road, Movie*_ - I m a big fan of Abhay Deol and I expected to be good even though it was a boxoffice flop. It's one of the whackiest movies you'd ever see with the interpretation left to the viewer. Very wierd. Strange music, strange song, strange script, strange humor. Frankly, I am confused whether I liked this movie or not!



That means you have not liked it 


*A Serious Man 8/10*

This movie is totally an one man show, and that is "Michael Stuhlbarg", awesome acting by him, even when he's not speaking, his body language is speaking for him.
Every subtle moves, gestures he makes are an integral part of the movie.

Rest are a few good striking scenes, black comedy but very slow and if not very willing to sit through might feel boring.

@SAm and ethan, what do u guys say, IM2, theater or not? Should I go?


----------



## a_medico (May 9, 2010)

*The New Daughter* - Horror movie starring Kevin Kostner. Good comeback by him. Movie was interesting but the end was a bit lame for me. Some might like it though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 9, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> oh c'mon bro tell me
> that was my first post on that topic
> i dont know which post u r talkin about




the movie is Pi ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @SAm and ethan, what do u guys say, IM2, theater or not? Should I go?


I would personally wait for Blu-Ray release. If you want to go to the theatre then please don't spend a huge amount on it.



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with you here to quite an extent, though I disagree that the first was an OK movie, for me IM 1 was AWSOME


Again, it's a personal opinion. I didn't really find it that good while introducing the character of Iron Man. I haven't read any comic or seen any cartoon for Iron Man. So I expected the first movie to just blow me away - it didn't. So I didn't really fancy Iron Man as a super hero. It just failed to create that impact. But after watching the second movie, it felt like the first one was a well focussed movie and the second one was just a rushed attempt. 



			
				a_medico said:
			
		

> *The New Daughter* - Horror movie starring Kevin Kostner. Good comeback by him. Movie was interesting but the end was a bit lame for me. Some might like it though.


I saw it yesterday night as well. The entire build up was a total let down. I was expecting something really exciting towards the end, but it all went down the drain. Costner's acting was really good, but I think the script should have been handled properly.


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I would personally wait for Blu-Ray release. If you want to go to the theatre then please don't spend a huge amount on it.





> Again, it's a personal opinion. I didn't really find it that good while introducing the character of Iron Man. I haven't read any comic or seen any cartoon for Iron Man. So I expected the first movie to just blow me away - it didn't. So I didn't really fancy Iron Man as a super hero. It just failed to create that impact. But after watching the second movie, it felt like the first one was a well focussed movie and the second one was just a rushed attempt.



I've read Iron Man comics, it used to come in last few pages in Spider Comic books.

Like it very much, but the story in comics is totally different from movie. In comic the incident happens in Vietnam whereas in movie it happens in Afganistan, again there were no such Iron Man vs. Iron Man so soon introduced in the story.

The movie story is not in line with comic story....


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @SAm and ethan, what do u guys say, IM2, theater or not? Should I go?



I'd say you can skip it, a home watch would suffice the need.


----------



## R2K (May 9, 2010)

ace ventura :  Pet Detective. awesome Comedy


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2010)

*Fermat's Room 8/10*

Wow!!! After a long time a really engazing thriller.

Only issue is the math problems are not very much upto the level of math geniuses. I guess it might be due to the reason that the audience should also at least what the problem is. But seriously most of the problems we have already done in our college ragging period 

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

LOL, guys check this out in IMDB only, "*Human Centipede*", its a horror movie. 

***Warning***
I've not seen it, so if u end up watching it, don't blame me.

b/w check out its review here review link     oh, the review does contain spoiler.

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

A comment from one of its reviews in IMDB 





> "what kind of sick and depraved human mind could possibly have come up with such a horror concept". The answer: Dutch born writer/director Tom Six


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 10, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow the reviewer has drawn a very good diagram !!


----------



## quan chi (May 10, 2010)

*Indecent proposal.*

well not a bad movie.but storywise quite different.a bit hard to accept some elements in it.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 10, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> LOL, guys check this out in IMDB only, "*Human Centipede*", its a horror movie.
> 
> ***Warning***
> I've not seen it, so if u end up watching it, don't blame me.
> ...




i read that review & also checked the film on wikipedia...wikipedia has an image from the film.....just the thought of this movie is giving me the creeps...watching it is totally out of the question..


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 10, 2010)

Has anyone seen *Fired Up !* ??.....It's a great movie with lots of humour......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Has anyone seen *Fired Up !* ??.....It's a great movie with lots of humour......


This movie is totally kick-ass and funny as hell. Definitely a must watch for every comedy fan.

Finally got the time to watch *The Departed* and WOW! Not only did it have a stellar star cast, but the performances were equally brilliant. The storyline, the writing and pacing was superb. I wish Mark Wahlberg was given more screen time. His "I don't give a f*ck" attitude was fun to watch.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 10, 2010)

*Cop-out* was nice ...enjoyed watching 2 cops ruining everything 
@ Ethan: The departed was a very nice movie.. i really enjoyed it coz it has got a good story line and excessive use of the 4 letter word F***


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2010)

*Dread* - Didn't like this movie at all. It had the potential to be moulded into a good thriller movie, but the story went completely out of control. 

*Karthik Calling Karthik* - I have to admit, I enjoyed the movie. Good concept and very good execution. I haven't seen any of Farhan Akhtar's films before this (as an actor), but he really has good acting potential. The film's storyline was very engaging, somewhat thought provoking I must say. I fail to see Indian films using such diverse storylines these days. So it was quite a relief to see a good concept being introduced.


----------



## quan chi (May 11, 2010)

^^yep karthik calling karthik is quite a good movie but it has some stupid flaws.which if had been taken care then it would have become a very good movie.


----------



## Krow (May 12, 2010)

Enjoyed L.A.Confidential. Very very good film. Kevin Spacey is a mindblowing actor. He was awesome in K-Pax, kept his standard here!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 12, 2010)

has anyone watched the movie "*ANTICHRIST*" ?i heard the gore is beyond anything ever seen in a movie....but reviews say the cinematography & direction are splendid...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 12, 2010)

anybdy saw *Stay Alive* ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> anybdy saw *Stay Alive* ?


Yep. Saw it about 2 years ago. It's really good. Try to watch this in complete silence and with light OFF. If you have a 5.1 then this will be a good watch. Also look out for *Dead Silence*.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 12, 2010)

i am at yo see forrest gump


----------



## quan chi (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yep. Saw it about 2 years ago. *It's really good.* Try to watch this in complete silence and with light OFF. If you have a 5.1 then this will be a good watch. Also look out for *Dead Silence*.



aarrrgh.....you liked stay alive with those cheesy dialogues and poor storyline.
the concept was not bad but the story didnt get proper justice from the actors and the director.
anyways tastes differ.
but i thought you also wouldnt have liked that movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2010)

*Kick Ass* - Unbelievable. This movie lives up to it's title, KICK ASS! Fantastic movie. I expected it to be a comedy only movie, but it turned out to be so much more than that. Great OST and superb acting by almost everyone in the cast. I loved Chloe Moretz's acting, she did a splendid job as Hit Girl. Guys you better watch this movie right now. It's not like your average dumb-ass spoof movies that we get to see.


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Kick Ass* - Unbelievable. This movie lives up to it's title, KICK ASS! Fantastic movie. I expected it to be a comedy only movie, but it turned out to be so much more than that. Great OST and superb acting by almost everyone in the cast. I loved Chloe Moretz's acting, she did a splendid job as Hit Girl. Guys you better watch this movie right now. It's not like your average dumb-ass spoof movies that we get to see.



It is having a very high rating in IMDB...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> It is having a very high rating in IMDB...


I didn't even bother looking at IMDB ratings before jumping into this movie. I wanted to watch the movie right from the time I saw it's theatrical trailer. I was expecting it to be in cinemas out here, but that never materialised. After watching this movie, I now know why it would never make it out here. The censor board would just strip this movie off pretty much everything and making it look like a short film or something like that. Don't go by it's PG-13 like trailer, but it's definitely more action oriented and has small amount of gore too. With the gratuitous use of the "f*ck" word, this would have been very difficult to penetrate our censor board. What a shame!


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Kick Ass* - Unbelievable. This movie lives up to it's title, KICK ASS! Fantastic movie. I expected it to be a comedy only movie, but it turned out to be so much more than that. Great OST and superb acting by almost everyone in the cast. I loved Chloe Moretz's acting, she did a splendid job as Hit Girl. Guys you better watch this movie right now. It's not like your average dumb-ass spoof movies that we get to see.



Where did you see it, I am EAGERLY wating for it to come on Cinemas......Its not here...........is it released in South????


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Kick Ass* - Unbelievable. This movie lives up to it's title, KICK ASS! Fantastic movie. I expected it to be a comedy only movie, but it turned out to be so much more than that. Great OST and superb acting by almost everyone in the cast. I loved Chloe Moretz's acting, she did a splendid job as Hit Girl. Guys you better watch this movie right now. It's not like your average dumb-ass spoof movies that we get to see.




Totally Agree with you...had a blast watching this movie...highly recommended..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Where did you see it, I am EAGERLY wating for it to come on Cinemas......Its not here...........is it released in South????


Unfortunately, it's not out in any cinemas yet. Don't think it would release in India. I got the R5 release which surprisingly has 5.1 surround sound and the video quality is stunning. If you can't wait, then better get it.


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Unfortunately, it's not out in any cinemas yet. Don't think it would release in India. I got the R5 release which surprisingly has 5.1 surround sound and the video quality is stunning. If you can't wait, then better get it.


 
I will wait for BR then......  not in to R5 or DVD rips or infact even DVDs for that matter....especially after my HT purchase....


----------



## Techn0crat (May 13, 2010)

Just watched birdcage again.Nice Comedy movie.I still haven't understood why the guy who plays Robin Williams' partner/wife didn't got oscar nomination.He is totally hilarious.


----------



## quan chi (May 13, 2010)

* Dead Silence* thanks ethan for recommending it.it truley is a very good movie. 
actually i think this movie is far better than stay alive infact stay alive shouldnt be compared with it.

nice story with some nice cinematography.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

*17 Again* (2009) ... a nice movie to watch


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I will wait for BR then......  not in to R5 or DVD rips or infact even DVDs for that matter....especially after my HT purchase....


If it's the HT you're watching it on, then it has to be Blu-Ray. If you're up for the wait, then go for it.


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> If it's the HT you're watching it on, then it has to be Blu-Ray. If you're up for the wait, then go for it.



I am watching every movie, on HT now  so its BR or High quality Rip......made me buy another 1TB HDD.


----------



## detoxicated (May 13, 2010)

English: Sweet November, Watchmen
Hindi: 3 Idiots, Dil Chahata Hai, Ram Lakhan
Others: Poison Ivy series, American Pie series, Eurotrip, Kamasutra


----------



## R2K (May 13, 2010)

karthik calling karthik....cool movie


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

*Secretary* - Not sure how to rate this movie, but it's quite an unusual dark love story. Excellent performance by Maggie Gyllenhaal. 

*Daybreakers* - This movie had a good concept and potential, heck it started out good, but the last 20-30 mins just ruined the whole movie. The cinematography was excellent.


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2010)

LOL....

okz....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

I need help with a movie which was recommended in this thread earlier. Don't have time to go through all the threads, so I thought of posting it out here. 

I'm not sure who recommended it, but the plot was about a family getting kidnapped by a group of thugs and they are tortured or something like that in a cabin. I can't seem to remember much about it, but people said the movie was very disturbing. 

Can anyone try and recollect it's name or just provide names, I'll try to look up for it on IMDB?


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

@ Ethan : Saw *Daybreakers* few days ago... was a nice movie !


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 13, 2010)

The Man from Earth. A movie shot in a single room (almost). unbelievably engrossing. Make sure you understand each & every dialog.
P.S. It isn't a horror movie


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I need help with a movie which was recommended in this thread earlier. Don't have time to go through all the threads, so I thought of posting it out here.
> 
> I'm not sure who recommended it, but the plot was about a family getting kidnapped by a group of thugs and they are tortured or something like that in a cabin. I can't seem to remember much about it, but people said the movie was very disturbing.
> 
> Can anyone try and recollect it's name or just provide names, I'll try to look up for it on IMDB?



There are lots of movies like this, but I think you are talking about *Funny Games*.........other movies I can remember with similar theme are...

*Cape Fear*
*The Strangers*
*The River Wild*.......nice concept
*Deliverence*.....bit similer to The river wild but better


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> There are lots of movies like this, but I think you are talking about *Funny Games*.........other movies I can remember with similar theme are...


But no couple gets kidnapped in that movie. May be you can call it "taken hostage" 

*



			Cape Fear
		
Click to expand...

*


> *The Strangers*
> *The River Wild*.......nice concept
> *Deliverence*.....bit similer to The river wild but better


Then there will come 
Eden Lake

Will tell more when I go home...


----------



## azzu (May 13, 2010)

*Badmaash Company*
Nice movie New story ( i haven't seen any English movie like this) by story i mean new ideas concepts and the Ending Was awesome , Movie could have been good if it was directed properly ,,
Shahid is Avg
anushka sharma isReal hot...rest ok

* 7/10* extra one for climax


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> But no couple gets kidnapped in that movie. May be you can call it "taken hostage"



mmm right and they were not thugs as such.....so this might not be the one...but still a disturbing movie.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> There are lots of movies like this, but I think you are talking about *Funny Games*.........other movies I can remember with similar theme are...


You're bang on Sam. That's the name I was looking for. Thanks a million. I'll also queue up those other movies you have mentioned.


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2010)

@Ethan, Vacancy can be considered, but it won't satisfy you 

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> You're bang on Sam. That's the name I was looking for. Thanks a million. I'll also queue up those other movies you have mentioned.



OMG!!! You have not watched this yet....

Get the old one...though Naomi Watts did good but.......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> OMG!!! You have not watched this yet....
> 
> Get the old one...though Naomi Watts did good but.......


I failed to queue it up earlier and then it slipped my mind. Which version is the best you reckon?


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2010)

I've seen the latest one, i.e. acted by Naomi Watts but people say the old one is good.

IMDB


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I failed to queue it up earlier and then it slipped my mind. Which version is the best you reckon?



The original one (1997), thats the one I saw.......


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2010)

@Ethan: I agree with you  Secratary is dark but a very pure romantic movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> The original one (1997), thats the one I saw.......


I have queued up both of 'em. Also saw the trailer of Cape Fear and that has to be in the list as well. BTW how is Full Metal Jacket? 



			
				a_rahim said:
			
		

> @Ethan: I agree with you  Secratary is dark but a very pure romantic movie.


I know. It was not your conventional love story. For most part, I thought it would be about BDSM only, but the end turned out to be quite different.


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> BTW how is Full Metal Jacket?



I liked it very much........its not a full blown war movie, but more on what mental challanges a soldier faces in the battle field and for that how brutely he is trained..Movie's first half is dedicated showing that "Brute" training. Rest is showen in vietnam, and the last 10-20 minutes is in the battle field....


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 14, 2010)

*Hackers * old movie but a nice one .


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2010)

^That movie gave a bad name to the art of hacking


----------



## a_medico (May 14, 2010)

There are two _*Funny Games*_ by the same director? Which one to watch? 1997 one or Naomi Watts wala?


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I liked it very much........its not a full blown war movie, but more on what mental challanges a soldier faces in the battle field and for that how brutely he is trained..Movie's first half is dedicated showing that "Brute" training. Rest is showen in vietnam, and the last 10-20 minutes is in the battle field....



Plus it is Stanley Kubrick's film, so the cinematography and soundtrack are pretty good too. I loved the film. I saw some war films one after the other some time back. These were:

Apocalypse Now
The Deer Hunter
Full Metal Jacket

Loved all three.


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2010)

a_medico said:


> There are two _*Funny Games*_ by the same director? Which one to watch? 1997 one or Naomi Watts wala?



Check out 1997 one...

IMDB


Gosh!!! 
All of a sudden "Funny Games" is in business. 
Somewhat similar (in disturbance category) will be "*The Wicker Man*", "*Straw Dogs*", "*Peeping Tom*" etc... (obviously Vengeance Trilogy)

(Itna hi yaad hai abhi)


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2010)

*Saving private ryan*

wonderful movie!another gem from spielberg.


----------



## azzu (May 14, 2010)

* KICK - ASS *
Not kick ass but quite a great Movie..
the little girl was damn cute..
Nicholas cage is awesome as ever 
Must watch
*My Rating :8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2010)

*Iron Man 2 6.5/10*
(A misadventure)

Well, a lot you wise men here told not to, but I had to, I had stopped myself one week but could not anymore. Its Iron Man and I had to.

This movie is nothing.

Story= boring.
Action = where?
Tension= where?

A really lengthy one.

Liked the work of "Mickey Rourke" very much. He was the only right choice in this sequel for the villain. But even he is given so little screen-time, very less scope actually terrorizing you(Iron Man)

Robert Downey Jr., as someone already told here "he's average". Yes he's. Seriously I could not find life in his acting. Became a fan of him after "Sherlock Holmes" but he disappointed me here.

Scarlett Johansson, what was she doing there? Just being nice and beautiful? I can find only one reason for her and that is in the third sequel (I guess there will be one right?) she has some bigger roles to play...

Iron Man, well he's the one who disappointed me most. why so less fight sequences? and even the last fight scene is WTF? It goes very well until Whiplash comes, and when he comes it just ends!!! I was like "WTF??? Itna hi"....he comes, 2 mins and fight ends....even "Shaktiman" had much tougher enemies than him...

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




rhitwick said:


> Scarlett Johansson, what was she doing there? Just being nice and beautiful? I can find only one reason for her and that is in the third sequel (I guess there will be one right?) *she has some bigger roles to play...*



Just as I thought, check this out she's in "Avengers" as Black Widow.

and finally Mandarin is coming....



> Iron Man and Iron Man 2 films have had villains that never featured any real substance not like the Joker or depth like Doc Ock in Spider-man 2 had. Thats not just a screenwriter problem but essentially the problem you get with Iron Man's mythos, the real villain has always been Tony Stark's "demon in a bottle". However, there has always been one villain in the Iron Man universe that has had the title of being Iron Man's main nemesis, the supernatural villain – Mandarin.



SOURCE


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 15, 2010)

azzu said:


> * KICK - ASS *
> Not kick ass but quite a great Movie..
> the little girl was damn cute..
> Nicholas cage is awesome as ever
> ...




yeah +1.......


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2010)

*The bounty hunter*
average comedy.


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2010)

Enjoyed Okuribito. Wonderful film. Must watch for all. Not if you have a squeamish stomach though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

*Percy Jackson and......Thief*: Pardon short name, but I just hate long movie names. Kiddy version of Greek mythology and it's not recommended, especially to adults who are Greek Myth fans. The plot: Zeus's lightning bolt has been stolen and if it's not returned then all hell will break loose, courtesy: Zeus. So all eyebrows are raised towards Percy Jackson, the son of Poseidon. Enter Percy, a Zac Efron look alike, who is a demi-god and is the son of Poseidon (oh wait, I already mentioned that). It's a journey of how he goes through a finding out that he is a demi-god and trying to rescue his mother from the clutches of Hades. All of this and trying to find who stole the lightning bolt of Zeus. 

Forget the characters as they are rubbish and amateur, forget the storyline as it's hardly enticing, forget the dialogues as they are annoying. In short, forget about watching this movie. It had a good potential in the visual effects department. The Minotaur, Hydra and Hellhounds were pretty well crafted. But why in the f*ck would one cast Uma Thurman as Medusa? 

Anyway moving on....we have yet another flop show movie.

*Funny Games (US)* - Absolutely pathetic. Naomi Watts was wasted in this movie. It was slow at times, that I almost had to forward the dam thing @8X speed to get to see some movement.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Funny Games (US)* - Absolutely pathetic. Naomi Watts was wasted in this movie. It was slow at times, that I almost had to forward the dam thing @8X speed to get to see some movement.



Told u to get the old one but u never listened. But, what was pathetic again movie or watts?

Even if u've watched the US version, that too is good enough. If u are talking about the movie then I'm hurt, its indeed a good movie.

*The Bride Wore Black 7.5/10*

I really did put my 100% to watch it. Its a great revenge movie of back in 1968. But the language is in French and the subs were out of sync. I watched it with a subtitle editor.
The editor was open in front of me, whenever a line was out of sync I pause movie select the nearest possible line that has a name which is just uttered in movie and sync it. 
But the hard work was rewarded good. Enjoyed and I think Tarantino did follow it very much while making *Kill Bill.

*Would have rated 8 but .5 minus because of investing 2hrs for a 1.5 hrs movie


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Told u to get the old one but u never listened. But, what was pathetic again movie or watts?
> 
> Even if u've watched the US version, that too is good enough. If u are talking about the movie then I'm hurt, its indeed a good movie.


I'm talking about the whole US make over of the movie. I have both the versions. I decided to watch this as it was the better quality of the 2. I didn't find the US version good in anyway. I expected it to be shocking, but there was nothing shocking in anyway. I think Eden Lake was more shocking and you actually felt true hatred against those hoodlums. But out here I don't even see anyone being hurt properly. Does the original version also have all the brutality happening off camera?


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> But out here I don't even see anyone being hurt properly. Does the original version also have all the brutality happening off camera?



I get it, u went with a total wrong conception about this movie, it was never a huting, pain related torture movie. Its total mind related, helplessness, things that happen here are only for fun and the hoodlums really had no purpose of all these. Whereas Eden Lake had a theme "Revenge" for both the parties.

I would ask you to watch the full movie, please. Watching a movie by skipping is an insult to it.


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2010)

Krow said:


> Enjoyed Okuribito. Wonderful film. Must watch for all. Not if you have a squeamish stomach though.



Yes. _Departures_ is an amazing movie. No wonder it got Oscar. I became fan of Japanese movies too after watching it. Then I also watched _Ikigami_, which was equally good.


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Funny Games (US)* - Absolutely pathetic. Naomi Watts was wasted in this movie. *It was slow at times, *that I almost had to forward the dam thing @8X speed to get to see some movement.



well yep agree with your complaints infact it was slow unnecessarily at many times. 
but michael pitt was quite good.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 16, 2010)

*Iron Man 2 * 7/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I get it, u went with a total wrong conception about this movie, it was never a huting, pain related torture movie. Its total mind related, helplessness, things that happen here are only for fun and the hoodlums really had no purpose of all these. Whereas Eden Lake had a theme "Revenge" for both the parties.


All those points you mentioned are exactly what Eden Lake has, the difference being, it's portrayed harshly. Those guys have no real purpose to fool around with the couple, yet they start messing with them and then it gets real ugly. In Funny Games, I just don't get that feeling at all. Real pain needs to be seen when inflicted upon. If you don't see how the person just hit by a golf club or get cut by a knife, how will it create an impact. It may be something which you can associate with, but I need a visual set piece. I understand mind games, but this didn't bother me in the least bit. Eden Lake didn't have a revenge theme either. It was just a bunch of cocky ass kids trying to show their toughness. It turns bad when the couple resist. I don't see any revenge motive out here. 

In fact, in Funny games, you get the glimpse of a scene where Watts just shoots Peter and the director rewinds it, making it looks like a dream sequence. That showed a revengeful act performed by Watts.    



rhitwick said:


> I would ask you to watch the full movie, please. Watching a movie by skipping is an insult to it.


I rarely do that, but movies which really test my patience, get that kind of treatment. I didn't skip the entire movie, just some rather slow parts.


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I get it, u went with a total wrong conception about this movie, it was never a huting, pain related torture movie. Its total mind related, helplessness, things that happen here are only for fun and the hoodlums really had no purpose of all these. Whereas Eden Lake had a theme "Revenge" for both the parties.
> 
> I would ask you to watch the full movie, please. Watching a movie by skipping is an insult to it.



*rhitwick*.....I must say you are improving with each movie  .... I agree......@Allwy you should have gone with the original version, I also agree that the movie is slow but it very successfully plays with your mind, the tension is built slowly and it remains there......its not the kind of typical "shock" movie (though I watch and enjoy those as well) but a movie that successfully plays with the mind is one I enjoy most.

One movie like this I can think off is *Hard Candy* which is fu*kn amazing movie, it captures your mind and playes with it through out. Highly recomended for this genre lovers......

============

*Katyan*......Another beautifull movie about WW II slaughter.....this is regarding Soviet slaughter of thousands of Polish officers and citizens in the Katyn forest in 1940, but its not only the slaughter but a study in to it, and sort of investigation and what impact it leaves among the related people who were killed.......movie is a bit slow but admirable......the last scene is again one of the few that leaves you numb for couple of minutes and make you thank God for not giving you birth in that era!!........*6.5/10 *for me


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2010)

do u guys download movies...riaa will catch u...buy movies guys

anyway suggest some movies like bourne series...

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




celldweller1591 said:


> *Hackers * old movie but a nice one .




lol ther was floppy disk used my hackers


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *rhitwick*.....I must say you are improving with each movie  .... I agree......@Allwy you should have gone with the original version, I also agree that the movie is slow but it very successfully plays with your mind, the tension is built slowly and it remains there......its not the kind of typical "shock" movie (though I watch and enjoy those as well) but a movie that successfully plays with the mind is one I enjoy most.


He's talking about the American remake and not the original version (or so I assume). I didn't really find it playing with my mind. The pacing was really slow and I mean, REALLY SLOW! May be it's just me, but I didn't like the US version in the least bit.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *rhitwick*.....I must say you are improving with each movie


OH plz....I'm already there. Its just that in some particular fields our choices differ. It happens we like a movie but at a different level. And, I had seen Funny Games some years back but still remember it clearly. Just loved the tension.

And no more discussion on Eden lake, Funny games. I had a bad dream last night. "Batman Arkham Asylum" game plus constant re-collection of these two movies did some good effects to my mind.



> One movie like this I can think off is *Hard Candy* which is fu*kn amazing movie, it captures your mind and playes with it through out. Highly recomended for this genre lovers......



I don't know if he had watched it, if not he may be disappointed again....



gopi_vbboy said:


> do u guys download movies...riaa will catch u...buy movies guys


LOL, Ya, anything else???



> anyway suggest some movies like bourne series...


And, r u going to buy them?

Guys there is movie as same as Bourne series but here the main lead was a girl....anyone remember it?


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2010)

*The Tin Drum ?/10*

Whoa!!!! Its a damn complex movie....
Not my cup of tea.....others can check out.

And, if u want here's the wiki page. Oh yeah, u'll need it, going halfway in to the movie.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tin_Drum_(film)


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 17, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> lol ther was floppy disk used my hackers



so? what do you expect from a movie that was made in 1995 ?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 17, 2010)

Watched KICK ASS and liked it because i wasnt expecting it to be good , but how wrong i was .
 8/10 from me  .
Soundtrack was also pumping , can any1 who watched the movie tell me the name of the song when kick ass is washing his face and hit girl is packing the weapons .
1 more thing was that in comic kick ass doesnt get his his girlfriend when she finds that he is not gay , but in the movie he gets her which is even better .


----------



## azzu (May 17, 2010)

*HOUSEFULL*
AVg movie..really boring in the First half picks up with some jokes at end (gay mainly)
*My rating : 5/10 *
watch only for short dresses (from deepika and jiah are good enuf )
Arjun rampal looks really good and fulfills his role quite well


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 18, 2010)

*Badmaash Company* was a nice movie 7/10


----------



## Nithu (May 18, 2010)

*Kick Ass - 8/10*

Cool movie... must watch.


----------



## azzu (May 18, 2010)

* Catch me if u can *
Awesome movie and xcellent actin by Leo...
*My rating.. 7.5/10 *
definate watch

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




celldweller1591 said:


> *Badmaash Company* was a nice movie 7/10



i agree... but aint gettin wat it deserves (ratings ..or openings,..)


----------



## MasterMinds (May 18, 2010)

azzu said:


> * Catch me if u can *
> Awesome movie and xcellent actin by Leo...
> *My rating.. 7.5/10 *
> definate watch


+1
and aviator as well. 8/10
and the body of lies   8.5/`10


----------



## azzu (May 18, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> +1
> and aviator as well. 8/10
> and the body of lies   8.5/`10



ill rate aviator above body of lies..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 18, 2010)

guys how is alice in wonderland?


----------



## quan chi (May 18, 2010)

*Sivaji the boss (hindi)*

nice popcorn movie.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2010)

sivaji was boring for me!


----------



## azzu (May 18, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> sivaji was boring for me!



not that bad though...

quan chi u watched it in Hindi ?
how did u bear him for 3 hours (thru that dubbing)
dan u man


----------



## quan chi (May 18, 2010)

^^i dont speak any south languages. therefore had to see it in hindi.

anyways later i compared the hindi version with the original one and found many scenes were edited in the hindi version.you can say approx 15-20 mins scenes were edited.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2010)

Recently saw Inglorious *******s. It is a good movie. I liked it very much. No wonder the person who acted as the Nazi general got the academy award for the best actor in a supporting role this year. Seeing his activities in the movie would indeed make your blood boil. The acting is so genuine. And Brad Pitt is also awesome here.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 20, 2010)

Inglorious was awesome movie. Another movie that showed how Hitler died in a different way. Every body has got his own explanation about hitler. Lol ^^


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2010)

Even though I liked Inglourious Basterds when I saw it first, it is a sick Nazi comedy. Very poor choice of subject from Tarantino. I loved Reservoir Dogs, liked Pulp fiction and Kill Bill 1,2. But this subject, I simply could not digest. The more I thought about it, the more pointless the movie seemed.

@ *digitized* : You said in the must not watch thread that District 9 is a bad movie because it has many sick and disturbing scenes. How about Inglourious then? Had more sick scenes than District 9, how come you liked this one?


----------



## azzu (May 20, 2010)

* THE HANGOVER*
how do u spell it hung over or hangover??
awesome awesome movie ...Thats it 
*my rating 8/10 
MUST WATCH*


----------



## latino_ansari (May 20, 2010)

Ironman 2 : 8/10

damn good movie... must watch....


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 20, 2010)

*Frequency*... old movie but awesome concept. Must watch


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2010)

*Silver Streak* - I think this was the last Gene Wilder & Richard Pryor combination film I had to watch. It was good, but compared to Stir Crazy and See No Evil, Hear No Evil, it felt a tad bit low on comedy.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

*Curious Case of Benjamin Button  *starring Brad Pitt... Great movie... 10/10. Must watch !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2010)

*The Crazies* - Decent movie. Frankly, I'm running out of patience with these kind of movies which have everything centred around people being infected by a virus. It's about time they invent something fresh.


----------



## sam9s (May 21, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Inglorious was awesome movie. Another movie that showed how Hitler died in a different way. Every body has got his own explanation about hitler. Lol ^^



Its a complete fiction.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

have any1 watched _*SOUTHPARK*_ movie
its a great one
will make u laugh to death


----------



## a_medico (May 21, 2010)

*The Astronaut's wife* - Decent movie starring Jonny Depp and Charlize Theron. Whole movie was a bit slow but gripping. The end (original and alternate) ruined it for me a bit. Overall not bad.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2010)

My Sassy Girl ~ awesome korean romantic movie. See that you don't cry  .
Happy Days ~ Excllent  telgu movie made on engineering college. Gives you the real feel while watching it  .


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

Kick-ass: 7/10. Good fun movie. 

*The Cat Returns*: 8.5/10. I managed to find a Walt Disney dubbed copy. The experience was amazing. Studio Ghibli seriously makes some of the world's best anime. Those who liked Spirited Away or Howl's Moving Castle must watch this.


----------



## quan chi (May 22, 2010)

*Farmhouse*

The story is a bit different for a horror film.But poor direction and pathetic dialogues killed it all!
william scott's overacting also spoiled the fun.


----------



## MasterMinds (May 22, 2010)

book of eli   7.8/10


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 22, 2010)

*Street Fighters - Legend of Chun Li * - good movie, nice action !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2010)

*Post Grad* - Skip it. 

*The Wolfman* - Pretty good, but I still think the American Werewolf series was much better. Good for one time watch.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2010)

Watched Kick Ass. Only movie of Nicolas Cage that I liked, but his role was still a little sad. All the time he was teaching his daughter stuff just looked corny. Nice movie for a watch though, Red Mist and Hit Girl are great. Feels good to watch a little girl kill a bunch of guys.


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2010)

I dont know which crappy print are you all watching Kick Ass............ DVD hasnt even been released yet........


----------



## rkneo11 (May 23, 2010)

Shawshank redemption
Matrix trilogy
Life is beautiful
300
Lord of the Rings Extended editions


----------



## rkneo11 (May 23, 2010)

Romantic movies: Tristan and Isolde
Animation Movies: Cars, Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi (Spirited Away)


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 23, 2010)

*Stay Alive* : a decent movie to watch.


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2010)

Totally Hooked to House, first season to be completed. 

The "House" is an interesting character.


----------



## pushkar (May 23, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I dont know which crappy print are you all watching Kick Ass............ DVD hasnt even been released yet........


R5 DVD (Region 5) has been out for a while. Video quality of R5 DVDs is as good as a retail DVD; its the audio where it loses the shine sometimes. You can find it if you know where to look.


----------



## sam9s (May 24, 2010)

^^ I will wait for BR I suppose.......My HT deserves more.... 

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

*Edge of darkness*........Another Mel Gibson Drama, the theme is same of _"father revenge over his daughter"_ much like *Taken *but where Taken was more action oriented, this is more of Drama and Investigation. Very well directed and if you like investigation this movie is for you...........*6.8/10*


----------



## Rahim (May 24, 2010)

Candyman (1992)


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 24, 2010)

KITES  6.9/10 ,  some parts were good and some were really hard to watch .
I dont know how rotten tomato gave it 86% . It seems it was made for hollywood audience rather then the conservative bollywood audience . 
It is basically a love story with exploding cars , although Barbara Mori was hot !!


----------



## red dragon (May 24, 2010)

Please suggest me some good serial killer movies.


----------



## MasterMinds (May 24, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Please suggest me some good serial killer movies.



seven   nice movie, if u havnt seen it yet


----------



## als2 (May 24, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Please suggest me some good serial killer movies.




Memories Of A Murderer


----------



## prasath_digit (May 24, 2010)

IMO *Saving Private Ryan* ( directed by steven speilberg ) is the best WWII film ever made.

*notquiteamerican.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/saving_private_ryan_ver2.jpg

*l.yimg.com/eb/ymv/us/img/hv/photo/movie_pix/dreamworks_skg/saving_private_ryan/_group_photos/tom_hanks9.jpg

*auteurs_production.s3.amazonaws.com/stills/30164/saving_private_ryan_1998.jpg

*critacracy.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/saving_private_ryan.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2010)

And u had to post so many screen shots...


----------



## MasterMinds (May 24, 2010)

plz suggest some biological thrillers like "awake".


----------



## a_medico (May 25, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> plz suggest some biological thrillers like "awake".



Go for *Sublime*.


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2010)

Rosemary's baby : one doesnt need blood or gore to make an engaging and horrifying film. Hats off to Polanksi.


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2010)

*Oxford Murders*: Very good mystery. Enjoyed it thoroughly. Thanks for recommendation, Rhitwick. 

*In the Valley of Elah*: Excellent drama on the psychological trauma experienced by soldiers. An unheralded gem. Must watch.


----------



## a_medico (May 25, 2010)

Revisited *Six Shooter*, a short 30 min film by director of _In Bruges_. Can't get enough of the awesome black humor. Do watch it with subtitles, as it has a strong Irish accent.


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Revisited *Six Shooter*, a short 30 min film by director of _In Bruges_. Can't get enough of the awesome black humor. Do watch it with subtitles, as it has a strong Irish accent.



Gotta check out Ikigami, In Bruges and Six Shooter now.


----------



## red dragon (May 25, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> seven   nice movie, if u havnt seen it yet


Yeh,seen it,some more please.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> And u had to post so many screen shots...



cauz i like the movie very much....


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Please suggest me some good serial killer movies.


*Se7en
Silence of The Lambs
Helter Skelter*
*Bonnie and Clyde
Monster
Hannibal
Psycho
**Memories of Murder (Korean)
To Catch A Killer*

_abhi ke liye itna hi_  I hope you won't use your binoculars!!!  Happy Killing


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2010)

Watched KITES 3 days ago. It was good. But Cinematography needs a special mention. There is richness in each and every frame of the movie. The color grading used for the movie is fantastic. It it drags a bit during some moments. 7.5/10


----------



## XTerminator (May 25, 2010)

Lahore 5/10

amateurish acting,good direction


----------



## azzu (May 25, 2010)

*Identity*
*my rating 9/10*

MUST WATCH


----------



## red dragon (May 25, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> *Se7en
> Silence of The Lambs
> Helter Skelter*
> *Bonnie and Clyde
> ...


Thanks mate,but have seen them all except the last two.Will try Memories of murder today.Have you seen Portrait of a serial killer?It is probably the most shocking serial killer movie.Se7en is so damn overrated,Zodiac is much better.Helter Skelter is definitely the worst.The original Red Dragon a.k.a Manhunter was great too.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 25, 2010)

Fallen 1998
with Denzel  Washington in lead role
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0119099/
my rating 9/10


----------



## rkneo11 (May 25, 2010)

I am a keen follower of house and have watched every episode of 6 seasons and am eagerly waiting for the 7th...
house ROCKS...


----------



## red dragon (May 25, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> Fallen 1998
> with Denzel  Washington in lead role
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0119099/
> my rating 9/10


Yes very good movie,but did not really understand the ending.


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2010)

add jacob's ladder and session 9 to the list containing sublime. Though both r hard to digest.


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> I am a keen follower of house and have watched every episode of 6 seasons and am eagerly waiting for the 7th...
> house ROCKS...



Hey...another one.

Its indeed a good one....last one week no movies, totally dedicated to House. I just started now. 
Very interesting character, totally like me


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2010)

Another House follower here. Watched upto season 5. It drags a bit in season 4.. except that, whole series is pure awesomeness.


----------



## red dragon (May 26, 2010)

Watched a brilliant movie last night.Falling Down ,it has Michael Douglas in it.Strange that I never even heard the name of the movie,got the dvd from a friend.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 26, 2010)

*Kick ass* was a crazy movie !!!


----------



## Sambhav (May 26, 2010)

need help regarding name of a movie.PLZZ fast

Its about a girl who goes to a roller coaster ride with her friends and she gets a premonition of their death. All the peple sitting on the ride die in order of sitting arrangement in gross ways. it was a cool movie. Plz tell the name if it strikes u


----------



## rhitwick (May 26, 2010)

Sambhav said:


> need help regarding name of a movie.PLZZ fast
> 
> Its about a girl who goes to a roller coaster ride with her friends and she gets a premonition of their death. All the peple sitting on the ride die in order of sitting arrangement in gross ways. it was a cool movie. Plz tell the name if it strikes u



Final Destinatin Part 3

It was not a cool movie. To know what FD is, check out its initial two parts. My fav is part two.


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2010)

Anatomy of a Murder: 160 minutes of drama YET i didn't liked the conclusion. Pretty hollow.


----------



## quan chi (May 27, 2010)

*The tournament.*

stumbled upon this movie.
after watching this now i understood from where that stupid movie luck (hindi,2009) was taken from.

anyways this movie is far better than its stupid bollywood version.

actually this movie is not good either but then again not bad one either few parts of it were quite a bit cheeesy but rest of it are quite thrilling!

overall this movie is worth a watch atleast for once.


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2010)

quan chi said:


> *The tournament.*
> 
> stumbled upon this movie.
> after watching this now i understood from where that stupid movie luck (hindi,2009) was taken from.
> ...


Plz watch *13 Tzameti *then, plz, plz....

and 
500 Days of Summer as thriller


----------



## quan chi (May 27, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Plz watch *13 Tzameti *then, plz, plz....
> 
> and
> 500 Days of Summer as thriller



thanks for the suggestion will  surely try.


----------



## v_joy (May 27, 2010)

from paris with love - 9/10 -  i loved it! John Travolta Rocks!!


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

quan chi said:


> thanks for the suggestion will  surely try.


Don't post if you are going to chicken and delete it later. 


To the movies:

*Kiki's Delivery Service*: 9/10, what awesome anime. Miyazaki is a genius. Must watch.
*
My neighbour Totoro*: 9.5/10, wonderful fantasy, again must watch. Such innocent stories are hard to come by. Same with Kiki.

*Amores Perros*: 9/10, brilliant film. Well directed and well spun tale.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 28, 2010)

Krow said:


> To the movies:
> 
> *Kiki's Delivery Service*: 9/10, what awesome anime. Miyazaki is a genius. Must watch.
> *
> ...



if you liked these watch *howl's moving castle, Ponyo, Whisper of the heart* - all by Hayao Miyazaki...


----------



## a_medico (May 28, 2010)

*Alive* (1993) - Amazing tale of survival. Nice watch. Also a remake would be great if ever made.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2010)

Just back from a show of Prince of Persia :- The Sands of Time. I am really confused as to what to say about it. I expected it to lineary follow the game story (which would have been awesome). But no, they attempted something new and the movie followed a completely different plot. Now I don't quite like this plot. It's average.

As a hardcore fan of the games, I was dissapointment. The action is very less and being a Disney movie, it dosen't have gore/blood (yes, not at all!). On the other hand the stunts and effects are good and 'believable'

The actors could have been better and in my opinion Jake Gyllenhall (pardon the spelling) just dosen't fit as the prince. Plus his name (Daastan) is stupid. The direction on the other hand is nice and the landscape is quite picture-esque!

All in all, it's a mixed bag. It will dissapoint you if you are a big fan of the games.

5.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2010)

*Prince of Persia : Sands of Time 6/10*

As a die hard fan of the game I had to go to the movie even I knew it has*www.imdb.com/name/nm0350453/ Jack Gyllenhaal.

Story: I expected to have at least 70% of the story of original game but what they did is took the twists and turns from the game and in between placed their own version of story. Which just sucks. Why can't they keep the original story, that has every potential to be made into a movie. 
The story they show here just sucks, scene to scene transitions are very loosely connected and the incidents that make the story go from one scene to another is just so clichéd. And what with the initial orphan story????

Acting: Who the hell casted Jack Gyllenhaal as prince. He just lags the charm. He seems more like a hero from a rom-com never ever a warrior. Every expression he showed in such casual manner that even the environment is tensed he alone makes u uninterested in whats happening around. Rest all are average. The prince character is not explored totally.

Cinematography: Good but not lavish. Being a story of ancient time and kings, magic it should have been beautiful to eyes but the sets are very poor (in terms of cheap). Camera angles are conventional and un-necessary close-ups used. What impact does a horse with shield do to u if its shown for a few seconds on screen. Nothing, it bores u. 

Directing: Good not gr8. THe director should have played the game himself b4 making it into a movie. He should have then caught the magic of POP properly.

Action/Spl. effects: Stunts are good if judged individually. But, u know why POP was so gr8, its only because of prince's awesome acrobatic skills and out of the world fight sequences. This movie tries to achieve it but just fails. I don't know why, they had the backing of Disney, could have easily spent more for special effects. The wall runs, the wall to wall jumps, two sword fights came and gone in a minute. The action kept me thirsty for more. But, I would admit, a few scenes are made very well. The chase scene after King dies, snake fight scene are good for eye.

Verdict: One time watch. Get the HD version, not very spectacular to be watched in theater.


----------



## quan chi (May 29, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Just back from a show of Prince of Persia :- The Sands of Time. I am really confused as to what to say about it. I expected it to lineary follow the game story (which would have been awesome). But no, they attempted something new and the movie followed a completely different plot. Now I don't quite like this plot. It's average.
> 
> As a hardcore fan of the games, I was dissapointment. The action is very less and being a Disney movie, it dosen't have gore/blood (yes, not at all!). On the other hand the stunts and effects are good and 'believable'
> 
> ...





rhitwick said:


> *Prince of Persia : Sands of Time 6/10*
> 
> As a die hard fan of the game I had to go to the movie even I knew it has*www.imdb.com/name/nm0350453/ Jack Gyllenhaal.
> Acting: Who the hell casted Jack Gyllenhaal as prince. He just lags the charm. He seems more like a hero from a rom-com never ever a warrior. Every expression he showed in such casual manner that even the environment is tensed he alone makes u uninterested in whats happening around. Rest all are average. The prince character is not explored totally.
> ...



I am not at all surprised.

lol at first i was also interested at the movie.but when i came to know that the prince has a name in this film and that too a weird one.i lost all my interest in it.even at the trailers some dialogues felt really cheesy.

BTW Jake Gyllenhaal is ok with the lead.though i am not sure.but from the comments of you guys it seems he didnt acted very well.or the director didnt put much things.


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2010)

*Whisper of the Heart*: 10/10. My favourite Miyazaki anime as of now. The song Country Road (Japanese) is so awesome. So is the whole movie. Must must must watch.


----------



## red dragon (May 29, 2010)

21,a very good movie.A story of a few MIT students who were exceptional in counting cards,loosely based on a true story.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 29, 2010)

^ yep a good one seen long back.......


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 29, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Just back from a show of Prince of Persia :- The Sands of Time. I am really confused as to what to say about it. I expected it to lineary follow the game story (which would have been awesome). But no, they attempted something new and the movie followed a completely different plot. Now I don't quite like this plot. It's average.
> 
> As a hardcore fan of the games, I was dissapointment. The action is very less and being a Disney movie, it dosen't have gore/blood (yes, not at all!). On the other hand the stunts and effects are good and 'believable'
> 
> ...





rhitwick said:


> *Prince of Persia : Sands of Time 6/10*
> 
> As a die hard fan of the game I had to go to the movie even I knew it has Jack Gyllenhaal.
> 
> ...




+1000...just saw the movie today & i am so pissed..who the hell came up with such a shitty story...the whole movie was so cliched & predictable & average...Jake Gyllenhaal looked like the Prince of Persia but did not act like him at all...the stunts & action have been reduced to average from what we've seen in the games...the movie really didn't do justice to the game..


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2010)

All those aspiring critics here check out Taran Adarsh interviewing Rajeev Masand (CNN-IBN critique), Minty Tejpal (Mumbai Mirror) and Meena Iyer (TOI) on film reviewing.

Its a nice watch to know what the professional critics think.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI40RqzJu3Y

Source : Tweet from Rajeev Masand.


----------



## a_medico (May 30, 2010)

*The Wrestler* - A very average stuff. I didn't expect it to be too good but then I thought its Darren Aronofsky(_Requiem for the dream, The Fountain_) after all! On top of it, the soundtrack and the use of music in the movie was a complete let down especially considering outstanding music in both of the previous movies. But good acting and okay script.


----------



## a_medico (May 30, 2010)

*Thirst (Bakjwi)* - That was one of the most weirdest and fcuked up movies I have seen till date! If you liked _Let the right one in_, you'd probably like this one too. But this one has very strong sexual content and is a bit too fcked up. Watch it for yourself to see what I mean!

p.s. - Its by the director of _Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Lady Vengeance and Oldboy!_


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2010)

a_medico said:


> p.s. - Its by the director of _Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Lady Vengeance and Oldboy!_



This is what u should have wrote in "bold" 

b/w, oldboy is going to be aired today in "UTV World Movies"....they are sure gonna all those scenes 

*Anchorman 6/10*

Took a break from House and watched this. An attempt to black comedy. Missed the comedy and black elements are less.


----------



## azzu (May 30, 2010)

* Ghost town *
Good movie 
* My rating 7/10 *


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

^Seen it long back. It's an okay movie.

Watched a lot of movies in the past months. Will try and remember some. Let's see...

-->Grindhouse - Death Proof - 8.5/10
-->Pulp Fiction - 9/10
-->The Dark Knight (23rd time i guess) - 9/10
-->A Walk to Remember - 4/10 ... tried cause my GF was bugging me to watch it. And the low score is just due to my personal grudge against romance films and the boredom they induce in me. Your opinions may differ.
-->PS I Love You - 5/10 ...same story as above
-->American Psycho - 8/10
-->The Ugly Truth -- 7/10
-->Halloween (Rob Zombie version) -- 7/10
-->Iron Man 2 -- 6.5/10 ...dunno why but didn't dig it as much as the first part
-->Badmaash Company -- 4/10 ...do this shitheads even know the basic rules of commerce ?
-->Housefull -- 4/10 ...the **** ?
--> Phoonk 2 -- 3/10 ...lmfao
-->Clash of the Titans -- 6/10 ...meh
-->Kickass -- 6.5/10 ...okay movie
-->The Prestige -- 8/10 ...great stuff
-->Kites -- 3/10 ...Was Rakesh Roshan trying to kill the viewers from boredom ? What the **** is wrong with this people ? The dance sequence in the beginning is great though.
-->Lost in Translation -- 6/10 ...just watched it for Scarlett Johansson 
-->Shutter Island -- 7.5/10 ...watched it in HD recently 
-->The Good, The Bad and The Ugly -- 8/10 ...the classic! When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk! Awesome 
-->The Hurt Locker -- 7/10 ...good movie though dunno what's up with all the oscars it won.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

whats so good in PULP fiction?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

I like the direction and how the story is stringed together with bits and pieces. It's got the classic Tarantino all over. The wicked dialogues, the action scenes, the direction, etc .

Also Karthik Calling Karthi - 7.5/10 ...only sensible bolly film to come out this year. Though there are a few noticeable loopholes in the plot, it's overall a good flick.


----------



## azzu (May 30, 2010)

*Shutter island*

Great movie 
*my rating 8/10*
must watch fot dicap fanz


----------



## max_demon (May 31, 2010)

Cannibal Holocaust 10/10 awsome


----------



## a_medico (May 31, 2010)

*Descent 2 *- Typical WTF sequel. Descent1 had that suffocating feeling. It was the cave which was more threatening than the creatures. The sequel is just gore. Maybe its the director change which didn't click!


----------



## sam9s (May 31, 2010)

*DEATH RACE* finally got the Chance to view my Death race BluRay...........and I must say ..... worth every penny action movie, story is ok..... bit unbeliveable but thats OK its a typical Hollywood Masala action flick and watching it that way would satisfy action fans......*6.5/10*

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------




a_medico said:


> *Thirst (Bakjwi)* - That was one of the most weirdest and fcuked up movies I have seen till date! If you liked _Let the right one in_, you'd probably like this one too. But this one has very strong sexual content and is a bit too fcked up. Watch it for yourself to see what I mean!
> 
> p.s. - Its by the director of _Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Lady Vengeance and Oldboy!_



I am gonna watch this one, I have seen all his vengence trilogy.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

*Death Race* was great, i have BDrip .
Wacthed *Copout* yesterday, it was nice 7/10


----------



## quan chi (May 31, 2010)

*Made of honor*

beautiful romantic comedy movie.must see for once.quite beautiful cinematography too.
photographers would like this movie the way they have shown scotland's beautiful lavish terrain is simply amazing.
actually i should have got the HD version.it will be best enjoyed in hd.



*img1.imagehousing.com/82/628677c812d06ecc766b019373e5099c.jpg By ImageHousing.com


----------



## a_medico (Jun 1, 2010)

*Wolfman* - The werewolf looks like a cross between Sanjeev Kumar in _Jani Dushman_ and Rahul Roy in _Junoon_. Interesting script but badly executed.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 2, 2010)

sublime  6.5/10

thanks a_medico for recommendation.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 2, 2010)

Blood Car 7.8/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 2, 2010)

*Sivaji the boss (Dubbed in Hindi)  - 7.5/10 *

Shankar's films be it Nayak, Aparichit or Sivaji always have a unique concept of creating revolution in India...Sivaji cashes on the concept of black money...

Leave aside all chutzpah of villain in lungi, crap hindi dubbed songs (fwd them) and  logic..this film is a full masala and total timepass

*Must watch for masala movie viewers *


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2010)

Jackie Brown ... a forgotten Tarantino movie.

7.5/10

Samuel L Jackson is terrific in the movie.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2010)

^Some regard Jackie Brown his best movie


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Kick-Ass(9/10) Awesome movie. Unique story and characters. Loved it. First movie I watched after a month.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Some regard Jackie Brown his best movie



Sure but it hasnt had as much as attention as say... Kill Bill.


----------



## y2j826 (Jun 2, 2010)

Taken-7 out of 10

a good action movie


----------



## a_medico (Jun 3, 2010)

*Unthinkable* - Quite unthinkable but a good popcorn movie. Typical Hollywoodish but fun.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 3, 2010)

*Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time* - OK, if it's based on the game, then why do you have to twist the storyline? So the animations are decent, stunts are good and locations are authentic, but that can't be an excuse for the change in the story. No Farah? No Vizier? This is ridiculous. I'm a huge fan of the game trilogy, but this movie was quite a disappointment.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time* - OK, if it's based on the game, then why do you have to twist the storyline? So the animations are decent, stunts are good and locations are authentic, but that can't be an excuse for the change in the story. No Farah? No Vizier? This is ridiculous. I'm a huge fan of the game trilogy, but this movie was quite a disappointment.


wtf??
now in the next part there will be no dahaka and kaileena
crap!!


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time* - OK, if it's based on the game, then why do you have to twist the storyline? So the animations are decent, stunts are good and locations are authentic, but that can't be an excuse for the change in the story. No Farah? No Vizier? This is ridiculous. I'm a huge fan of the game trilogy, but this movie was quite a disappointment.



I totally found this movie crap. Waste of time. After a long time, watching an English movie in a hall, I was wondering..when does it end. Last was Avatar. Over hype, crap. PoP, has not pace. Slow.



a_rahim said:


> ^Some regard Jackie Brown his best movie



Yes, one of the best for sure.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> I totally found this movie crap. Waste of time. After a long time, watching an English movie in a hall, I was wondering..when does it end. Last was Avatar. Over hype, crap. PoP, has not pace. Slow.


You hated AVATAR?


----------



## eggman (Jun 4, 2010)

*HARD CANDY* - 9.5/10 : What an nice little psychological thriller!!! Must watch!!!


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You hated AVATAR?



Personally did not like it. Hardly much of an story (which is important for me). Yes affects were the best, acting not much also.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 4, 2010)

*21* - Decent movie about a group of people using card counting tricks to win Blackjack in Vegas.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 4, 2010)

Just back from Rajneeti. Awesome movie. Prakash Jha NEVER dissapoints. Great plot, A grade directing. Ranbir learnt how to act! Only bad thing is Katrina. She is still pathetic.

8/10


----------



## g160689 (Jun 4, 2010)

up(2009):anime
polar express:anime
mamma mia:drama
3 idiots:comedy, romance.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 4, 2010)

^up is not an anime..its an animated movie...anime is specifically referred to a style of japanese animation movies


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys "Dil Chahta Hai" blu ray is out !!!


----------



## a_medico (Jun 5, 2010)

Been few years. I feel like watching *Fight Club* again. Should be fun!


----------



## Krow (Jun 5, 2010)

Just can't get *Whisper of the Heart* out of my head. It's soundtrack (mainly Country Roads by John Denver and it's Japanese version) are playing in my head over and over for almost a week now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 5, 2010)

@Krow...i think you might be interested in these links about Hayao Miyazaki- *LINK 1* 
*LINK 2*


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

> I feel like watching *Fight Club* again. Should be fun!


Yups, it was an awesome movie 
Watched *Leigia* last night, freaky movie


----------



## quan chi (Jun 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Plz watch *13 Tzameti *then, plz, plz....



Is there any dubbed version available.or we have to see with the subs.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Is there any dubbed version available.or we have to see with the subs.



I don't know....get used to subs...


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 5, 2010)

Stalag 17- Nice, witty movie on POWs- 8/10


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I don't know....get used to subs...



+1 
Be a veteran.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2010)

*THE ROAD* AMAZING..... A true post apocalypse movie. The story is about a Father and a son trying to survive, during a post apocalypse. Movie is Haunting, it is not the usuall hollywood crap, but real depression, real fear and real will to survive. Serious cinima goers, I am legend was no way near this. But again this movie focuses more on emotions, depression and survival, rather than the uaual action, it does not even show what and how the apocalypse was caused, just focuses on the survival of a Father and his son.............I was trully depressed after the movie..........*7.3/10* for me here


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out how much u know ur movies.

*www.totalfilm.com/features/the-abstract-movie-poster-quiz/i-sense-a-presence

I got only 4 correct.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2010)

*THIRST* .......  what a twisted/wierd movie was this, its been directed by _"Park Chan-wook"_ who gave us the vengeance trilogy. Though for me "*OLDBOY*" still remains the best, this one is really up the sleevs........... its wierd to the limits, hard to digest, visually twisted scenes........If the movie's objective was to create nausia, it easily succeeds in it. The sex scenes are very direct, almost like a soft porn. Over all recomended to only those who are well versed with Park Chan-wook's work.......*6.5/10 *


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2010)

Watched 300 after a long time. Still will give a 8/10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Been few years. I feel like watching *Fight Club* again. Should be fun!



watched it for the first time today...
strange movie.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2010)

^We call such twisted movies by some other words  DO watch Spider Forest.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^We call such twisted movies by some other words  DO watch Spider Forest.


LOL, or any David Lynch movie 

*Contact 7.5/10*

A sci-fi melodrama. Full with theory and DRAMA and less action. I wished to watch an action movie and started this. Bored me for the first 1 hr but had some points, so I continued. 
As already told, it has some good theory and drama and I liked that. But too long to prove its points.
One time watch if you are into movies like Primer (but this is not as brilliant as Primer)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^We call such twisted movies by some other words  DO watch Spider Forest.



i liked it though.....
i'll check out spider forest...


----------



## a_medico (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ Many say *Fight Club* can be enjoyed the most when watched for the second time. And it's a movie where you learn new things with each watch! 

*Twelve Monkeys* - Interesting movie about time travel. Good performances by Bruce Willis and Brad Pitt. Actress was cool. Never saw her again in other mainstream movies.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 7, 2010)

people who liked Fight Club, might want to try *IDENTITY*......... As a movie would not dissappoint


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2010)

*OFFTOPIC*

guys i'm looking for a site or a social networking site or an application on orkut or facebook
where i can create a list of movies i want to watch in future(because i keep forgeting)... and the site informs me when the dvd's are released of the movies i wanted to watch... it should be for both hindi and english movies....

i know i have very specific needs 

but if anyone knows of something like this then plz tell me cuz i have been looking for it


----------



## a_medico (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ I think you have that facility on imdb.com. 

*The Road* - Thanks Sam for recommending a wonderful movie. You don't need Virus infested zombies in post-apocalyptic world to hide from. Humans could be equally effective. What a depressing movie! Felt like I myself were in an post-apocalyptic world. Highly recommended.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 7, 2010)

*movies.yahoo.com/mvc/mymovies

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

hey medico is that avatar ur pic?u r so old


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2010)

Back on movie watching marathon:

*Hellboy* - Yes I had ignored this movie for far too long, so thought might actually give it a shot. Pretty good, I would say. Excellent make up job and good visual effects. Storyline became was too cheesy towards the end.

*Date Night* - Disappointed, least to say. I expected more from this movie, but it turned out to be completely average. Steve Carell was the only saving grace to this movie. His weird expressions never fail to amuse me.
*
Cheerleader Camp* - 80's slasher flick. Super cheesy and downright stupid, but still fun to watch. 
*
The Woman In Red* - Another feather in the cap for Gene Wilder. This guy surely has his way with the ladies. It amazes me to see how not so good looking guys like him actually manage to impress the hot chicks in his movies. It reminds me a lot of Chevy Chase's flicks in the 80's. I think their attitude and wit is a true asset.

*Adventureland* - One of those teen comedy/romance flicks you can avoid or choose to try out once, depending on your mood. I found it to be pretty average. Ryan Reynolds was completely mis-casted in this movie.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2010)

Watching 'Thirst' right now. Engrossing film. Thanks Sam for the heads up on this one!

Okay, has anyone seen Let the Right One in or The Uninvited ? I am 'getting' this two so was wondering if anyone has an opinion on the movies.

---------- Post added 08-06-2010 at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was 07-06-2010 at 11:35 PM ----------

EDIT ----

Finished watching Thrist. 7.5/10

Wicked movie! The concept of vampires put to good use. Park Chan-Wook is brialliant!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Okay, has anyone seen Let the Right One in or The Uninvited ? I am 'getting' this two so was wondering if anyone has an opinion on the movies.


"Let the Right One In" is my fav. Very much liked it. 
No idea about the other one one u mentioned.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 8, 2010)

*Remember Me* - Slow but effective and interesting family drama with a twist. Worth a single watch. Actress was cute.



gopi_vbboy said:


> hey medico is that avatar ur pic?u r so old



I look a bit better when I shave. And yes, I am getting old. Life treats you in mysterious ways!



Psychosocial said:


> Watching 'Thirst' right now. Engrossing film. Thanks Sam for the heads up on this one!
> 
> Okay, has anyone seen Let the Right One in or The Uninvited ? I am 'getting' this two so was wondering if anyone has an opinion on the movies.



If you liked *Thirst*, you'd also love _Let the right one in_. I'd suggest you watch _Tale of two sisters_, instead of _The Uninvited_. Not that _The Uninvited_ is bad, but the _TTOTS_ is the original and better one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2010)

@rhitwik :- Thanks. I have got it. Will watch it after coming back from school lol.

@a_medico :- I did watch A Tale of Two Sisters before a year or so but failed to grasp the plot without looking it up on the internet. I think I will give it another go.

Any more Korean horror movie reccos ? I really wanna watch some coz I find them to be amazing!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2010)

*Hellboy 2: The Golden Army* - Way better than the first one. Fantastic visual effects and good character development. It's strange they decided to remove Agent Myers from the plot. 

*The House of the Devil* - A movie which had potential, gone down the drain due to it's ultra-slow pace. The 80's touch given to the movie lured me into it, but sadly you won't find even a stint of horror till the last 15 minutes. I understand the tension build which sometimes needs time to be created, but this movie just overdid it. Extremely disappointed.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ I think you have that facility on imdb.com.
> 
> *The Road* - Thanks Sam for recommending a wonderful movie. You don't need Virus infested zombies in post-apocalyptic world to hide from. Humans could be equally effective. What a depressing movie! Felt like I myself were in an post-apocalyptic world. Highly recommended.



thnx medico...

imdb does not have exactly what i want but it's still good enough


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Any more Korean horror movie reccos ? I really wanna watch some coz I find them to be amazing!


Check out "Hansel and Gretel" my fav horror in korean. Then comes "4bia" part one and two, Muoi etc.

Also u can try this.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Hellboy 2: The Golden Army* - Way better than the first one. Fantastic visual effects and good character development. It's strange they decided to remove Agent Myers from the plot.



U liked Hellboy pt 2?
I found part one better than pt 2. Part two villains or bosses are n00b, or should I say comical. 
The fights did not quench my thirst. Again, the time it released, all superhero movies had same theme; family issues, wanting kids etc. which just disgusted me.


----------



## brokenheart (Jun 8, 2010)

Has Anyone Seen IPMAN & IPMAN-2 ??
Very Good Action(Kung fu)/Drama/Biography....

Highly Recommended....must watch....

P.S.->No English Version for this movie...have to download english subtitle


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

^saw IPMAN...loved Donnie Yen. 
IPMAN pt 2 is not yet released in DVD or B-Ray. Waiting for it.

Like ur avatar.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> U liked Hellboy pt 2?
> I found part one better than pt 2. Part two villains or bosses are n00b, or should I say comical.
> The fights did not quench my thirst. Again, the time it released, all superhero movies had same theme; family issues, wanting kids etc. which just disgusted me.


I enjoyed the second movie. Yes, the cheesy part was present, but the action and visual effects were better in this movie. The first one had Rasputin as the core nemesis and he didn't really match up to Hellboy in anyway. The ending of the first movie would give you a better idea. The second movie had Prince Nuada who was extremely good with his martial arts skills and spear attacks. This made the ending of the movie worth watching. The first movie had Hellboy beating the hell out of Sammael and more of it's kind. Here we had multiple enemies like those Tooth Fairies, Wink and the Forest God. They are supposed to be comical, because the movie is adopted from a comic book. If you mean comical, as in a funny sense, then that is how they were supposed to be. The only parts I really hated was the idiotic arguments between Hellboy and Liz. 

Resuming the movie session:
*
She's Out of My League* - Enjoyed the hell out of this movie. Thankfully, this was the only movie which turned out to be better than it's trailer. Totally _clichéd_ droky boy gets smokin' hot girl comedy, but well executed & excellent supporting cast. A must watch for sure.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Check out "Hansel and Gretel" my fav horror in korean. Then comes "4bia" part one and two, Muoi etc.
> 
> Also u can try this.
> 
> ...



Aprreciated man! Thanks a lot! Will get them right away! Especially the five scariest ones!

.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 8, 2010)

^Try 4bia first. It's an excellent Thai horror flick. It's an anthology of horror scenes. The last part in that movie literally gave me goosebumps. 

Also try Shutter, another excellent Thai horror movie.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 8, 2010)

Watched *Stay Alive* last night. Nice movie


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 8, 2010)

guys please suggest me some good thriller/suspense movies(not horror)..points to remember-
1.the plot should be intriguing & somewhat mysterious
2.there should be suspense throughout the movie..it should not be predictable
3.the main villain or motive or whatever should only be revealed at the end.
4.if the climax makes me go WTF, then thats a bonus
  so basically i am asking for *whodunit* type of movies.also please suggest movies from the *90's* till date. i am really not interested in watching movies prior to this date.(esp. the B&W ones)


----------



## a_medico (Jun 8, 2010)

^^^

*Identity*


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey *himadri_sm* thanks for recommending all those Miyazaki movies long long ago. I had them with me, just saw them recently. Loved them all. Will read the blog entries you posted later. 

Going to see *Oldboy* soon.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2010)

Saw Prince of Persia The Sands of Time, 6/10, good story, nice romance, bakwass villains, bakwass combat, bakwass actobatics.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> guys please suggest me some good thriller/suspense movies(not horror)..points to remember-
> 1.the plot should be intriguing & somewhat mysterious
> 2.there should be suspense throughout the movie..it should not be predictable
> 3.the main villain or motive or whatever should only be revealed at the end.
> ...



I don't know what with u guys here, u guys always prefer color movies. What do u see a movie for a good script or original color of blood, car, house, shirt etc.

A good movie is always a good movie irrespective of how it was filmed.

On topic these would be my recommendations:-

1> Les Diaboliques (1955) could not help but recommend it
2> The Usual Suspects 
3> Rear Window
4> The Game
5> Fracture
6> The Others
7> Murder on Orient Express
8> Death on the Nile
9> And Then There Were None

I could only recollect these now.
*
*


----------



## azzu (Jun 8, 2010)

* my cousin vinny*
Awesome movie .. Must must watch..
*My  rating 9/10 *
the dialogue's , marisa tomie , etc.. Awesome..
what pants u wud be wearing while deer hunting dialogue is Epic awesome


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

Discovered that Oldboy is part 2 of a trilogy. Obtaining the first movie before watching it.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 9, 2010)

^^^ You need to keep your mind open to handle _Oldboy_. It was a bit too much for me to handle.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> Discovered that Oldboy is part 2 of a trilogy. Obtaining the first movie before watching it.



Oh man, u r going to watch a few very twisted movies.
As told, please keep ur mind open and be acceptive.

And no way the trilogy is interconnected, its just the theme.

It shakes the very root of having a protagonist and antagonist in vengeance movies.

First: Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance (Can compete Oldboy)
Second: Sympathy for Lady Vengeance (easy but brutal)
Third: Oldboy (Much tough in concept)


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2010)

^At least movies coming from those stable keeps your brain ticking lon after the credits have rolled out.

I did watch *Marebito*  last afternoon and it was again quite philosophical warp behind it.

Currently had watched just an hour of Twelve Monkeys lasy night but due to headache, i would finish it tonight.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ You need to keep your mind open to handle _Oldboy_. It was a bit too much for me to handle.


I'll keep that in mind. 



rhitwick said:


> Oh man, u r going to watch a few very twisted movies.
> As told, please keep ur mind open and be acceptive.
> 
> And no way the trilogy is interconnected, its just the theme.
> ...


Hope I enjoy them. I have all three now. Will need to find some time for watching now.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

why dont kids here accept some form of self censoring by avoiding films with strong themes.respecting the law is the least that is expected from you.

what about this mods? recommendations filled with sexual themes go unnoticed! revise the forum rules i say!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

qwe1 said:


> why dont kids here accept some form of *self censoring* by avoiding films with strong themes.respecting the law is the least that is expected from you.
> 
> what about this mods? recommendations filled with sexual themes go unnoticed! revise the forum rules i say!



Why don't u apply that to u and stay away from this thread.
Apart from anything, moral policing is not encouraged here


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy crap! For all your Mortal Kombat fans, check out this 7 minute footage: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_MqZn7E-mk&feature=player_embedded

If this "film" materialises, then we can look forward to one hell of a Mortal Kombat movie.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

> moral policing is not encouraged here



i thought i read that i the forum rules.the rampant glorifying of watching pirated movies is one thing but to spoil innocent minds is the concern of every responsible citizen


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 9, 2010)

@*rhitwick *&* a_medico*- thanks for your suggestions..

@*ethan*- watched the trailer last night...was about to post but you beat me to it...oh well, at least its getting some publicity...BTW, it first surfaced on kotaku(dot)com.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

---edit--- deleting possible flame comment---

Going to watch Let The Righ One In. Seems fascinating . Then have Se7en on today's list (yes, haven't watched it yet).


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ I think you have that facility on imdb.com.
> 
> *The Road* - Thanks Sam for recommending a wonderful movie. You don't need Virus infested zombies in post-apocalyptic world to hide from. Humans could be equally effective. What a depressing movie! Felt like I myself were in an post-apocalyptic world. Highly recommended.



You are most welcome medico......and you are absolutely correct in your statement.....

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




qwe1 said:


> why dont kids here accept some form of self censoring by avoiding films with strong themes.respecting the law is the least that is expected from you.
> 
> what about this mods? recommendations filled with sexual themes go unnoticed! revise the forum rules i say!



Why dont parents make sure what content their kids have access to online, or better if even they _can _have access to internet before they are say atleast 16 or better 18.

Dont say thats too tough/difficult these days......if it is then howcome we fourms members have the responsibility to even bother who vists the fourms......

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> Holy crap! For all your Mortal Kombat fans, check out this 7 minute footage: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_MqZn7E-mk&feature=player_embedded
> 
> If this "film" materialises, then we can look forward to one hell of a Mortal Kombat movie.



If its *THIS ONE* then its a hell of a waiting time.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2010)

sam9s said:


> If its *THIS ONE* then its a hell of a waiting time.....


The clip isn't an official trailer. It's just a test screening/short film directed by Kevin Tancharoen. Hope Warner Brothers notice this and pick this guy up for the next movie. The clip is extremely promising. It actually has Lateef Crowder featuring as Baraka. Also it tends to provide some background profiles on characters like Reptile, Baraka and Shang Tsung. This will definitely get an R-rating. 

Back to topic, caught up with:
*
Hot Tub Time Machine*: Enjoyed the movie. A bit over the top at times, but still dam funny. Wish Chevy Chase had a major role in it. 
*
The Long Weekend*: A decent afternoon comedy flick. 

*Zombieland*: Definitely a must watch. Totally hilarious and surprisingly a funny zombie movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The clip isn't an official trailer. It's just a test screening/short film directed by Kevin Tancharoen. Hope Warner Brothers notice this and pick this guy up for the next movie. The clip is extremely promising. It actually has Lateef Crowder featuring as Baraka. Also it tends to provide some background profiles on characters like Reptile, Baraka and Shang Tsung. This will definitely get an R-rating.



Oh damm, what a wast, but I wonder why this sort of a short film, and that too on mortal kombact


----------



## quan chi (Jun 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Holy crap! For all your Mortal Kombat fans, check out this 7 minute footage: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_MqZn7E-mk&feature=player_embedded
> 
> If this "film" materialises, then we can look forward to one hell of a Mortal Kombat movie.



looks interesting.

but they never cast me in any of their movies whereas i am the best.

anyways reptile makeup was not good.
sonia blade showed here dosen't fit that role.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

qwe1 said:


> i thought i read that i the forum rules.the rampant glorifying of watching pirated movies is one thing but to spoil innocent minds is the concern of every responsible citizen


You really should speak to a forum member called *ratedrsuperstar*.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Try 4bia first. It's an excellent Thai horror flick. It's an anthology of horror scenes. The last part in that movie literally gave me goosebumps.
> 
> Also try Shutter, another excellent Thai horror movie.



Hey thanks for the recco! I have 4bia on my list. 

@Ethan and rhitwik :- I am not finding s33ds for these movies . Maybe I am not looking where I should. Can you guys guide me via PMs ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 9, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Oh damm, what a wast, but I wonder why this sort of a short film, and that too on mortal kombact


No idea. But one thing is for sure, it has created quite a buzz over YouTube. 



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> looks interesting.
> 
> but they never cast me in any of their movies whereas i am the best.
> 
> ...


I think Mortal Kombat: Conquest has a short appearance for Quan Chi. Reptile did not have his ninja outfit on, so it seemed quite weird. Also Sonya Blade shown in this clip is way better than the one in Mortal Kombat: Annihilation, Sandra Hess. No one can match Bridgette Wilson as Sonya Blade. 



			
				Psychosocial said:
			
		

> @Ethan and rhitwik :- I am not finding s33ds for these movies . Maybe I am not looking where I should. Can you guys guide me via PMs ?


It's been 2 years since I left Torrents and moved to Rapidshare. So I think rhitwik would know more about it.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's been 2 years since I left Torrents and moved to Rapidshare. So I think rhitwik would know more about it.



Ditto here  RS Rocks ...


----------



## quan chi (Jun 10, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> No idea. But one thing is for sure, it has created quite a buzz over YouTube.
> 
> I think *Mortal Kombat: Conquest* has a short appearance for Quan Chi. Reptile did not have his ninja outfit on, so it seemed quite weird. Also Sonya Blade shown in this clip is way better than the one in Mortal Kombat: Annihilation, Sandra Hess.



conquest is not a movie.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> No one can match Bridgette Wilson as Sonya Blade.



Totally agreed.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 10, 2010)

Watched *Kites* - boring movie !! 4/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 10, 2010)

*When in Rome* - Fantastic romantic comedy. Turned out to be a perfect afternoon flick and way better than I expected. Must watch for sure.


----------



## Pravas (Jun 10, 2010)

Has Any One Seen Keith..it's just like "Walk To Remember"


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2010)

Whats the name of the movie?
Plot: A guy falls in love with a girl whom we later find to be dying due to a desease. My buddy is eating my head for this movie and asked me get it for him. He keeps calling it one of the most romantic flick ever.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 10, 2010)

@ ethan_hunt

which movie are u talking about?

long weekend 2005 or long weekend 2008

My cousin vinny :-- 8/10

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0104952/

Real comedy and very good flick

Hot tub time machine 7/10

good flick


and guys recommend some sci-fi and comedy movies


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes. Been lying around on the HDD for too long. 7/10. The character of Holmes is shown a little bit over-flamboyant and cheesy. He rather should be modest.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 10, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> @ ethan_hunt
> 
> which movie are u talking about?
> 
> long weekend 2005 or long weekend 2008


The 2005 version. It's "The Long Weekend". The 2008 version is "Long Weekend" and it's a horror movie. 



			
				a_rahim said:
			
		

> Whats the name of the movie?
> Plot: A guy falls in love with a girl whom we later find to be dying due to a desease. My buddy is eating my head for this movie and asked me get it for him. He keeps calling it one of the most romantic flick ever.


It could be Sweet November starring Keanu Reeves and Charlize Theron.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Whats the name of the movie?
> Plot: A guy falls in love with a girl whom we later find to be dying due to a desease. My buddy is eating my head for this movie and asked me get it for him. He keeps calling it one of the most romantic flick ever.



Its Sweet November. Really great romantic movie. Leaves you with a sullen throbbing in your heart, after it is over. Watch it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2010)

^^or a walk to remember.  
There r countless movies with same theme. My girl and I.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Angels and demons:- 7.5/10 unpredictable story line.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

The Ring :- 6.5/10


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2010)

@all: He told me that the hero was a bully. Maybe it is some other movie.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 10, 2010)

After seeing comments on " A walk to remember " i wanted to watch it since it has a good healthy rating of 7.1 on IMDB but on rotten tomatoes it only has a rating of 28% , i wonder if its worth the time to watch it with my GF !!
*
*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

^If you are not into romance then leave it. I slept halfway through but that is coz of my dumb ignorance of anything remotely related to 'romance'. Others might find the movie good.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @all: He told me that the hero was a bully. Maybe it is some other movie.



Then not Sweet November. Sorry.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 11, 2010)

*Rajneeti* - Good movie. Good acting. A bit stretched. Ranbeer's acting was good. Katrina was quite tolerable. I wish Ajay Devghan's role was a bit more powerful. The background piano score throughout the movie sounded similar to some movie. Then after a while, I recalled it was way too similar to the one in Korean movie, _Marathon_ (the one in the rain scene). By the way, Korean movie fans should*n't*_(corrected)_ miss _Marathon_.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Whats the name of the movie?
> Plot: A guy falls in love with a girl whom we later find to be dying due to a desease. My buddy is eating my head for this movie and asked me get it for him. He keeps calling it one of the most romantic flick ever.





kanjar said:


> ^^or a walk to remember.
> There r countless movies with same theme. My girl and I.





a_rahim said:


> @all: He told me that the hero was a bully. Maybe it is some other movie.



Now I'm confused, who is dying? Gal or boy?
Gal dying: A walk to remember, 
Boy dying: Sweet November



rohan_mhtr said:


> After seeing comments on " A walk to remember " i wanted to watch it since it has a good healthy rating of 7.1 on IMDB but on rotten tomatoes it only has a rating of 28% , i wonder if its worth the time to watch it with my GF !!


Its a really good movie. Very much loved it. Again, "if u r not into love movies" how's that even possible? U love but u don't love love???



a_medico said:


> By the way, Korean movie fans should miss _Marathon_.


Should miss or should NOT miss?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Boy dying: Sweet November


Sweet November has Charlize Theron dying. 

*Canydman* - Saw it last night and found it to be pretty creepy. The background score added more chills to the environment. The scene towards the end was done brilliantly, especially with the make up job.

*Room 6* - Skip it.

I left *Hidden* (Skjult) halfway through as it was getting extremely boring. I think I'll resume it later on and complete it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2010)

marathon is a pretty inspirational movie. Acting by that classic guy was epic. What were the words for rain falling slowly....i just loved how he threw away that chocolate in the end.


----------



## azzu (Jun 11, 2010)

* Collateral *
Good movie jamie foxx rocked so did Tom
if it wasnt the poerfull two the movie is pretty avg
* My rating 6.5/10*


----------



## a_medico (Jun 11, 2010)

kanjar said:


> What were the words for rain falling slowly....i just loved how he threw away that chocolate in the end.



Something like..._Pika....pika churu churu he dayo_


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay guys, this is probably the most vague question I am ever going to ask at TDF:

Around 7-8 years ago I watched a movie (like 40-50%) on Star Movies. Problem is, I do not remember the name. Not even a vague idea.

What happens in it..

This guy some how gets trapped in a room. Which is actually connected to many other rooms. So it is like a big cube. You can go from one room to another, but (I think) not at free will, only when some 'ports', (I think small windows connecting one room to another), open and close. Also, when the ports would open, if one does not leave the room, they are killed/die/vanish. 

The basic flow of the movie is:
1. Trapped in room with some characters.
2. Lots of talk/discussion, which tells a bit of why they are trapped, and what the room actually are.
3. Suddenly ports open.
4. People scramble to go to next room.
5. If you cannot make it ---> no more.

Is a mature/adult themed film, not childish or fantasy.

Name....????

When this guy enters this maze, he finds a girl there (of course), and some other characters too. This is not a horror movie, its more of surreal science fiction. The whole atmosphere of the movie...bright room, totally white background, reminded me of the scene in Matrix 2 -- when Neo meets the architect of the Matrix, and he tells him of the design of the Matrix and the various version upgrades.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> Okay guys, this is probably the most vague question I am ever going to ask at TDF:
> 
> Around 7-8 years ago I watched a movie (like 40-50%) on Star Movies. Problem is, I do not remember the name. Not even a vague idea.
> 
> ...




Its from the CUBE series . There are 3 parts , first one is cube Second is called hypercube and third one is cubezero . I liked them all . 
You must have watched Cube 1 , but from the white background enviorment u mentioned , i think it must be Cube 2 -Hypercube .

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




rhitwick said:


> Its a really good movie. Very much loved it. Again, "if u r not into love movies" how's that even possible? U love but u don't love love???



Yeah i like romantic flics and planning to watch 'A walk 2 remember " this afternoon .
But i dont understand how it has such a margin of difference in rating on IMDB and Rotten tomatoes ? 71% to 28% , i like my  bandwidth you know


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sweet November has Charlize Theron dying.



Is it so?
Saw it ages ago (7-8 yrs ago) and found boring. I thought Keanu Reeves dies


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Is it so?
> Saw it ages ago (7-8 yrs ago) and found boring. I thought Keanu Reeves dies


Yep, it's Charlize Theron who has cancer. Even I found it pretty boring and dull.


----------



## confused (Jun 11, 2010)

kanjar said:


> marathon is a pretty inspirational movie. Acting by that classic guy was epic. What were the words for rain falling slowly....i just loved how he threw away that chocolate in the end.





a_medico said:


> Something like..._Pika....pika churu churu he dayo_


arey bhaiyoon, which marathon you guys talking about?? this one:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0448621/???


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

confused said:


> arey bhaiyoon, which marathon you guys talking about?? this one:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0448621/???



Yes! Thats the one!!!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 11, 2010)

OK , watched " A walk to remember " and liked it . Thanks for recommending it  . There are may movies based on this theme but this one has its own feel . 
Very good romantic tragedy to watch with someone you like especially girls , you all know how girls love to hug anyone when they are sad  .

I like being hugged  so can you all please suggest some good movies based on such theme or a sad romantic flic , allready watched the likes of Notebook , My sassy girl n forrest gump . 

Also anyone watched " Magnolia " , i have this on my HDD for some time now and its yet to be watched .


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

rohan_mhtr said:


> OK , watched " A walk to remember " and liked it . Thanks for recommending it  . There are may movies based on this theme but this one has its own feel .
> Very good romantic tragedy to watch with someone you like especially girls , you all know how girls love to hug anyone when they are sad  .
> 
> I like being hugged  so can you all please suggest some good movies based on such theme or a sad romantic flic , allready watched the likes of Notebook , My sassy girl n forrest gump .
> ...


LOL, man, ask her to hug, I guess she would obviously do it or u want free hugs 

Movies:-
Just like heaven
If only
Away from her
Sad Movie
City of Angels
500 Days of Summer (but I think u should skip it. Its one sided, focused on boy only)
Il Mare
Christmas in August
A moment to remember
Windstruck (good but not great)
50 First Dates (Cute movie)
3 Iron (My favourite, tops my list)
Autumn in new york (don't go for IMDB)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2010)

*Class* - TP 80's flick. Definitely gave a good start, but could have had a better ending. Doesn't match up to some older gems, still worth a watch if you're an 80's comedy fan.
*
Fight Club* - OMG! I'm out of words. I have to make a usual trip to IMDB and then may comment more about it. A movie which started out so confusingly and wrapped up in such a complex manner in the last half an hour, definitely deserves an applaud. Edward Norton shines yet again and he just proves why he is so god dam good at what he does. Awesome movie.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 11, 2010)

guys me again 

recommend some sci-fi and comedy movies


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 11, 2010)

*@rhitwick:  *i watched* SE7EN*..this movie was really good...the climax was totally out of the blue..i'll check the other recommendations now..


----------



## a_medico (Jun 11, 2010)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I like being hugged so can you all please suggest some good movies based on such theme or a sad romantic flic , allready watched the likes of Notebook , My sassy girl n forrest gump .



_A moment to remember
Marathon (not exactly romantic but a hug is guaranteed)
Before Sunset
Lost in translation
Dear Frankie (subtitles recommended - strong Irish accent)
Snow Cake
The Fountain
P.S. I love you (I know there are many haters too, but I'll recommend it anyway)
The Classic
Cold Mountain
The Sea Inside
Dancer in the dark (Its a musical by Bjork...and if it clicks, its a serious tear jerker)
Definitely, maybe
Into the wild
Legends of the fall
The Lake House ( or korean Il Mare)
Hazaron Khawaishein Aisi

_


Ethan_Hunt said:


> *
> Fight Club* - OMG! I'm out of words. I have to make a usual trip to IMDB and then may comment more about it. A movie which started out so confusingly and wrapped up in such a complex manner in the last half an hour, definitely deserves an applaud. Edward Norton shines yet again and he just proves why he is so god dam good at what he does. Awesome movie.



Watch it for the second time and you will love it the most.

p.s - Tylers appears 4 or 5 times in the movie before he crosses Edward Norton on the escalator for the first time! You can catch many such things in the second watch which you definitely miss in the first. The movie has one of the most amazing scripts. Every dialogue is a gem.

Most of the people tend to like Brad Pitt, but I liked Norton's character more. Tyler of course also is awesome.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 11, 2010)

*@rhitwick Thanks man for your list , right now i have City of angels  in my HDD so we will try it tomorrow*. I get free time only on weekends so trying to make  up for it . Seen 500 DOS and i'll surely try 3 Iron .
And believe me if you watch a really good sad romantic movie with a girl then you are definitely going to get some free hugs !! It makes them feel better and makes us feel even better for other reasons though .

^^ thanks to a_medico too.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 11, 2010)

*Finally finished watching all the fast and the furious series.*

well i am not much into cars.but still liked all of them.specially the first and the last one.
2fast 2furious wasnt that good but still better.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Whats the name of the movie?
> Plot: A guy falls in love with a girl whom we later find to be dying due to a desease. My buddy is eating my head for this movie and asked me get it for him. He keeps calling it one of the most romantic flick ever.



Try *"Love Story"* (english One ofcourse), similar theme, Girl Dies at the end. Its one of the top rated romantic movie of Hollywood. I usually avoide romantic movies but, when I had a GF watched couple which I cannot forget.....

1. *Only You* .... couples would fall in love with this movie
2. *Love Actually*...Beautifull Movie
1. Bed of roses ...... i dont why but I loved this movie back then
2. Story of US (a bit mature movie) ..... better for married couples
4. *At first sight* ... My fav, its just not a Love story but much much more than that.......must watch.

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Fight Club* - OMG! I'm out of words. I have to make a usual trip to IMDB and then may comment more about it. A movie which started out so confusingly and wrapped up in such a complex manner in the last half an hour, definitely deserves an applaud. Edward Norton shines yet again and he just proves why he is so god dam good at what he does. Awesome movie.



I hope you have seen *Identity* and *The Usual Suspect* ....... I was blown away by Usual Suspect then I was after watching Fight Club...

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------

*SHUTTER ISLAND* ..... wow what a movie, gripping till the very end, the best part is its concept, which though would appear have been done by hollywood, but is actually a huge debate over IMDB what exactly was the original director's intent...... I loved the way it ended.......must watch .... 6.8/10
BTW .... Leo De Cap at his best again......


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2010)

*Wolf Creek* .... Man man man what an ultimate thriller ride......people who are interested in Survival thrillers, much like *Dead Calm* and *Cape Fear* DO NOT miss this one, specially as this one is based on True events.....I was on the edge of my seat through out. One of the best survial thrillers I have seen.......*7/10*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am Sam. Lost in translation,the machinist,sky captain and the world of tomorrow ,310 to Yuma..........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 12, 2010)

a_medico said:


> p.s - Tylers appears 4 or 5 times in the movie before he crosses Edward Norton on the escalator for the first time! You can catch many such things in the second watch which you definitely miss in the first. The movie has one of the most amazing scripts. Every dialogue is a gem.
> 
> Most of the people tend to like Brad Pitt, but I liked Norton's character more. Tyler of course also is awesome.


I rarely go for a second watch and considering the length, I doubt I will. However, the movie was extremely intriguing and sprung so many questions in the first hour itself. There would be a lot of "Why?" questions you'll keep asking yourself. The dialogues are definitely top notch, especially Tyler's crazy ass theories.  I loved Norton because he had depth in his character. He knew when to switch roles on the fly. His narrative voice would kick in and he would instantly adapt to it. I loved the instance where he tries to imagine himself in his cave and sees his "power" animal. That moment occurs at different times in the movie. I read that the whole fight club formation is a big metaphor. Brilliant concept for sure.



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> I hope you have seen Identity and The Usual Suspect ....... I was blown away by Usual Suspect then I was after watching Fight Club...


I have seen Identity. It was fantastic and the whole set up was amazing. I haven't seen The Usual Suspects, but will give it a try for sure.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 12, 2010)

The Ring 2 :- 6/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I rarely go for a second watch and considering the length, I doubt I will.
> 
> I have seen Identity. It was fantastic and the whole set up was amazing. I haven't seen The Usual Suspects, but will give it a try for sure.



Even I rarely watch a movie for the second time. _Fight Club_ and _Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind_ were exception for me. In 2003 (or 2004), I watched _Fight Club_ and _Identity_ in a single week just by coincidence. 2 hard hitting movies in a single week was an awesome surprise.

I also recommend Fight Club Director's Cut or Uncut edition with David Fincher's commentary in the backgroud explaining every scene.

*Russia - A Journey With Jonathan Dimbleby*- The guy travels through Russia from west to east, city by city, village by village. Russia is vast! And so diverse. Loved the documentary.
*
Lifeline Express - India's Hospital Train* - I had high expectations but it turned out to be an average documentary.

Next on the list are - _If Only_ and _Wolf Creek_


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 12, 2010)

thanx guys for no replys

Sky captain and world of tomorrow..
nice story with black and white theme
my ratings :- 6/10


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2010)

city of angels has one of my fav bands track. Iris by the goo goo dolls.

Wolf creek, watched a long long time ago. Its subtle unlike other survival and slasher movies.

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




clmlbx said:


> guys me again
> 
> recommend some sci-fi and comedy movies



Event horizon, sunshine, pandorum, children of men.

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

district 9 too, subtle moments of dark humor.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2010)

*The Book of Eli* ..... Not bad at all, a different take to post apocalyptic movie, more aggressive and action oriented but never the less good movie. After a long time saw Denzel Washington in a role and which was totally impressive.......*6.5/10*


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Green Zone*.. 7.5/10.....pretty good movie about the conspiracy leading to the iraq war..
*
*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Requiem for a Dream*

8/10

a must watch people.... awesome movie about the effect of drugs on 4 people and what it does to them and what it makes them do


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2010)

^tu zaraa late ho gaya


----------



## windchimes (Jun 12, 2010)

Turtles can fly - An amazing movie which will surely find a place in your heart. 

*sacmovie.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/turtle.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> a must watch people...



A2A......................


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 13, 2010)

> *The Book of Eli*


 5/10  i was fedup of movies like " Earth is destroyed and the few left ones are fighting everyday for their lives and blah blah blah !!" However this time the concept was a bit different.



> district 9 too, subtle moments of dark humor.


. Waste of time. Yet another alien movie.


----------



## Nithu (Jun 13, 2010)

*Unthinkable - 8/10 

*Very nice movie.


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> > District 9
> 
> 
> Waste of time. Yet another alien movie.


Oh really?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL @ District 9 being called 'another alien movie' 

Going to watch The Rampage by Uwe Bol. Hope he has succeeded in making a decent movie finally. Will get back to you people on it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mr.Nobody....
strange movie.. difficult to fathom.....
dont know what to make of it?
what do u guys think?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 13, 2010)

Woah, look who went to film school! That's right people, Uwe Boll. He finally learned to make 'films'. Just finished watching Rampage. The direction kind of sucks as it was a low budget film. The camera is all shaky and stuff but the plot is nice. Really nice.

The film makes a strong statement about current society and evil it bodes into young people's minds. The movie rages against materialism, corruption, selfishness, etc. And it also has some balls to walls action... been a long time since I had that.

So, I would rate it 6/10. A fun movie to kill an hour. Yes, the movie's that short. The plot should have had a longer build up but well... whatever there is, is worth watching.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 13, 2010)

*Date night*

not as good as i had expected it to be.
moreover i dont understand how it got a U/A or PG13 rating.when it should have been rated A or R.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 13, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> 5/10  i was fedup of movies like " Earth is destroyed and the few left ones are fighting everyday for their lives and blah blah blah !!" However this time the concept was a bit different.



Like Krow said ... Oh Really!! :roll:


----------



## a_medico (Jun 14, 2010)

*Wolf Creek* - Awesome movie. Not very gory, still so effective. Brilliant direction. Thanks Sam for the recommendation. Even the first half when nothing happens is interesting. Something like, _The Descent._ 

*Only if* - Expectations killed it for me. Average stuff.

*Boogie nights* - Same as above. The movie was quite retro and offbeat. Couldn't finish it. Heather Graham has great legs apart from other things.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 14, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Wolf Creek* - Awesome movie. Not very gory, still so effective. Brilliant direction. Thanks Sam for the recommendation. Even the first half when nothing happens is interesting. Something like, _The Descent._



Thanks Medico .... you are welcome ..... if you like this Genre try "Dead Calm" same theme, and a decent movie as well. 
I have come across another movie like wolf creek based on actual events and very highly rated (not giving the name now) will watch it soon and post my views....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2010)

*Let The Right One In* - Pretty good. A bit slow paced at times and the length could have been cut down. I was amazed by the make up job which was done on _Håkan's_ face when he burns it with acid. Brilliant work. Although, I'm confused about the part when *SPOILER* Oskar's mother starts hitting him right after the scene when Eli murder's the man in her apartment (who arrives to kill her). Does Oskar's mother know that the person has been murdered? Also why does Eli call Håkan her father? Is it just to gain entry into his hospital room?  *SPOILER* 

It seems that the Americans are making a remake of this movie called "Let me in" and Chloe Mortez (Kick-Ass fame) is supposed to be the vampire girl. The remake hate wagon have already plagued IMDB message boards. 

*Poltergeist* - Average horror flick. Drags too long and most of the horror sequences are down right kiddish. 

*Stephen King's Pet Semetary* - Sub-par horror flick. Better than Poltergeist as the location & horror elements were relatively better.

*The Book of Eli* - Not bad, not bad at all. The cinematography was excellent and the post-apocalyptic look was well delivered. However, the end could have been moulded in a better way. The vocals were extremely low in this movie. It was very hard to hear some of Denzel Washington's Bible quotes without subtitles. 
*
Party Animal* - 80's comedy about a looser who can't get laid and tries pretty much every formula and fails miserably. Decent watch, nothing special or memorable.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 14, 2010)

*Kites*

what went wrong:-
alright the story is a simple love story.They unnecessarily made it a action thriller love story.which in the end spoiled the entire story.

The direction was good.but was too slow here and there which was not at all required.(again its the story's fault)

they wanted to make a melodramatic action thriller.But didnt paid much attention to the story at all.
the screenplay was also a bit cheesy here and there.
but the cinematography i should say was quite good.

had the story been better this film could have done better.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

My favourites are the Matrix series.I really like the concept.
Also,
1408(kind of horror)
Batman Begins
Horton Hears a Who (Animation)
Pay check(sci-fi,action)


----------



## sam9s (Jun 15, 2010)

*Ils* (THEM) well I had high expectations from this one, and maybe that ruined it.... it also said to be based on tru events and that actually brings a shock when the movie ends. tension is maintain but I still say the tricks used to bring the thrill was old and used........*6/10 *for me


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *Ils* (THEM) well I had high expectations from this one, and maybe that ruined it.... it also said to be based on tru events and that actually brings a shock when the movie ends. tension is maintain but I still say the tricks used to bring the thrill was old and used........*6/10 *for me



Read in IMDB, isn't it a bit similar to *The Strangers*  ?


----------



## a_medico (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes. After watching Wolf Creek I thought of watching _Ils_. But then the script seemed similar to The Strangers and Eden Lake, so dropped the idea. I am taking a one week break from the movies now. Just like that. No reason as such.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

*Crossing Lines* - Predictable film about people wanting to obtain green card in US and also illegal immigration issues. It doesn't provide a huge impact in anyway. 

*Zapped!* - Average 80's comedy flick about a boy who obtains the power of Telekinesis due a screw up at his lab experiment. 
*
John Carpenter's The Fog* - Very atmospheric film, but sadly doesn't provide the scares and held by a poor storyline.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Zapped!* - Average 80's comedy flick about a boy who obtains the power of Telekinesis due a screw up at his lab experiment.



Nostalgic! It was my first '_English_' film ever!! Watched it some 20 years(maybe more) back while in school with friends. It was an 'adult' film (9 am show) and we used our contacts to gain entry in the cinema hall! And it was an awesome experience. Lol.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Nostalgic! It was my first '_English_' film ever!! Watched it some 20 years(maybe more) back while in school with friends. It was an 'adult' film (9 am show) and we used our contacts to gain entry in the cinema hall! And it was an awesome experience. Lol.


Holy cow! Really? It would have seriously been an awesome experience indeed. I have probably seen so many 80's comedy flicks by now that this one just paled in comparison to some of them. It still had those hilarious moments though. BTW I didn't know these movie used to release in our theatres. Which cinema was it and it's location?


----------



## a_medico (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^ They used to be released as porn movies in the cinemas..not the mainstream movies. An english movie at 9 or 10 am show invariably was synonymous with an adult soft porn. This was in all the cities except probably in the metros.

10-12 years back I went to watch _American Beauty_ in the cinema. A man, probably from a village expected it to be a porn(maybe the rose petal poster effect). He was so frustrated after 1 hour that he screamed at Kevin Spacey on the screen "jau kya bhai abhi?? kuch to kar na!" ..... We nearly died laughing.

I guess internet killed that era!


*p.s. - is this for real? *www.indiatimes.com/photostory/6046209.cms*


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2010)

maybe this helps: *forum.xcitefun.net/james-cameron-deception-starring-shahrukh-and-aamir-khan-t45860.html

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------

look at the date, 5th april. any guesses when it originated? my money is on 1st april....


----------



## a_medico (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ But the thing is, its posted in the section - Indians in hollywood movies along with Mallika Sherawat in Hisss and Obama movie, John Abraham in some movie, Freida Pinto and Neha Dhupia in their respective movies....so seems unlikely like an April fool.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

*Wes Craven's The People Under the Stairs* - Awesome movie! Saw it last night albeit I had caught a bad cold. It was unlike any Wes Craven movie I have seen. It was a blend of comedy and horror. Great acting pulled off by everyone in the movie. A must watch for sure.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2010)

/offtopic but, I've a serial killer movie concept in my mind. As the trend is now "what has never been tried ever", I think it fits.

Well, a psycho serial killer who is a ghost and who roams in a disguise of a cat. This way the killer would be untraceable as long as u want the movie to stretch


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 16, 2010)

i saw american psycho...i dint understand the climax


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2010)

Saw Jackie Brown and Terminator Salvation. T4 is good on the sfx, the plot may be average, but fun to watch nonetheless. Don't bother to raise your expectations. Jackie Brown is a good film, my favourite QT movie remains Reservoir Dogs and I'm glad that it is the first QT movie I saw, else maybe I would have appreciated Pulp Fiction more.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2010)

27 Most Boring movies

A few excerpts from the link,



> La Belle Noiseuse (1991)
> 
> Why So Boring?  By rights, any film in which we can see the incomparably gorgeous Emmanuelle Beart standing stark naked for two hours while modelling for a painting, should have no place in this list.
> 
> ...





> Satantango (1994)
> 
> Why So Boring?  The first shot shows a herd of cows walking along a muddy track.  The first shot lasts eight minutes.
> 
> ...



and the less-epic



> Blue (1993)
> 
> Why So Boring?  It seems unfair to penalise a film made by a dying man, who found a creative way of overcoming blindness to bring his highly personal meditations on mortality to the movie screen.
> 
> ...



and the EPIC



> The Cure For Insomnia (1987)
> 
> Why So Boring?  Running at 87 hours - that's over three days - this is officially the world's longest movie, and very nearly the most boring.
> 
> ...



Have fun


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2010)

^lolumad. Last line of Satantangotakes description takes the cake though.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2010)

Taxi Driver :- 8/10

Wow, I ignored it all this time! The movie's quite good! Scorsese is indeed awesome. There a few parts where the movie loses it's pace but apart from that it's really nice.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 17, 2010)

*IP MAN 2* .... AWESOME .... IP Man series have now become my one of the best Martial Art movies. Not just because of the fights but also because of the style, presentation, humor and emotions. IP Man 2 also has Donnei Yen kicking some serious arse much like one, but what extra we have is the screen presence of legendary *Sammo Hung*, who still have some fearsome reflexes under his belt. Fight between Sammo and Donnie is class very much it was in KillZone........ A must watch for every martial art fan .......*7/10 *for me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

*Swamp Thing* - Avoid it!

*Joy Ride: Dead Ahead* - A sequel to the original Joy Ride. Pretty good I would say. Although the gore could have been bumped up and the ending could have been better. 

*The House on Sorority Row* - Average 80's slasher flick. 

*10 Items or Less* - Quite refreshing movie and pretty different from the others. Didn't really have a strong plot, but character bonding between Morgan Freeman and Paz Vega was really good. 

*Private Resort* -Laughed my ass off. This was one hilarious 80's comedy flick. Must watch for sure.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2010)

Oldboy :- 8.5/10

What a movie! Everything from the stellar acting to the superb directing to the twisted storyline is amazing! What a wicked movie and definitely one of the weirdest I have seen!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Oldboy :- 8.5/10
> 
> What a movie! Everything from the stellar acting to the superb directing to the twisted storyline is amazing! What a wicked movie and definitely one of the weirdest I have seen!



Yes, it is.

If possible check out other two movies of this trilogy.
Sympathy for lady vengeance
Sympathy for Mr. vengeance


----------



## sam9s (Jun 18, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Oldboy :- 8.5/10
> 
> What a movie! Everything from the stellar acting to the superb directing to the twisted storyline is amazing! What a wicked movie and definitely one of the weirdest I have seen!



Now try *Battle Royal* .... you will be like *www.pic4ever.com/images/confused0078.gif Wierd, Violent, Gory, Intense, ..... keep adding ....


----------



## asingh (Jun 18, 2010)

Cube
Cube 2 : Hyper Cube
Cube 3 : Cube Zero

Good stuff. Kind of cyber punk.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2010)

@rhitwick and sam9s :- Thanks a lot! 'obtaining' them . I have more than 30 movies pending to be watched but will surely watch these first!


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2010)

^^get ur school to sign up battle royale and hav fun 
I just love that watchtower in battle royale.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2010)

*Raavan 7/10*

Just coming from Raavan night show. Taking in account rainy, friday late night show, the theater was pretty full.

Warning: My review may contain spoilers and is going to be compared with Kim Ki Duk's "*Bad Guy*".

So, after Mahavarat we get Ramayan. Are there any epics left? No, right, thats a breather.

~~~~ Spoiler ~~~~
Taking a backdrop of Naxal activity the story unfolds slowly. Veera (Abhishek) is the leader, people are confused if he's Raavan or Robin Hood and Dev (Vikram) wants to put this confusion to an end. In this tussle Dev's wife gets kidnapped and sets out for searching her. In the journey meets with Sanjeevani (Govinda) who helps him with jungle roads. Eventually Veera and Dev meets and story ends (well, a few of here can predict what happens then)
~~~~ Spoiler End~~~~

Story: Maniratnam got a readymade script as he's following Ramayana. He just molded it into present time-line still loopholes are present but they are covered by some good acting.

Cinematography: Awesome. This is the only reason you should watch it in theater. Aish is not my fav. but still she looks beautiful in some angles. 

Editing: A few time not so tidy. One totally unnecessary scene was kept (Aish's monologue). Which just adds no value, long enough to bore you. It actually reminded me Twinkle Khanna's monologues in Mela 

Songs: A.R. Rehman's latest miracle is missing from this movie, i.e. the song "Ranjha Ranjha", only one stanza is given to us. I was so sad, I loved this song very much. Its hip, deep, funny and tells so much about feelings. A few songs are misplaced. I'm noticing since Guru Maniratnam's movies are having unnecessary songs and songs in WTF situations. Songs just didnot suite this movie.

Acting:-
Abhishek had so so much acting scope that he could have taken this movie to a new level on its own but he fails to deliver till that level. He tried his best (or may be not) but just got out of control in a few scenes. Rest are alright. His portraying of Veera was very well done. But if could replace that "Jhik Jhik Jhik" thing along with a shaky head with a mystery laugh or smile. His character is so much similar with "Han Ki" in "Bad Guy", the make up, hair style, even the suppressed voice (both of them had different reasons though   ) 

Aish just hams whenever she opens her mouth. Does good with with eyes, again this movie should have been a one with only body language, eye movement and long silent shots.

Vikram, has no scope for acting. Only one scene he got show emotion that was when he found the village when Aish was kept hostage. He enters the room Aish was bound, found ropes, food etc and breaks down seeing them. Here a few moments showing his emotions would be a good thing but Maniratnam puts a song 

Govinda just sucks.

Only another actor is a real find of this movie is Ravi Kishen. He is just awesome in his brief role. Really appreciate his efforts.

Verdict, a predictable movie with occassional good to gr8 acting. But a very dark and violent approach. This kind of movies are not for everyone and has every chance of being a flop. 
Still appreciate Maniratnam for trying something new. I would have preferred to bring the violent parts a bit more which would have made some gr8 impact on audience mind. Making Veera involving in a brutal act so you hate him very much and then again making him love and suffer for Aish so much that you feel pity for him and love him. That would have been playing with audience mind which is just given a miss. Still try this, you may not be that disappointed.


----------



## episodes (Jun 19, 2010)

webgenius said:


> Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.




Yes, You are right. I am also crazy about tv shows like 'Monk Episodes', 'Seinfeld TV Show' and 'Veronica Mars Episodes'. Enjoy these episodes with full of entertainment!

Thanks & Regards


----------



## sam9s (Jun 20, 2010)

I dont what has gone worng with Mani Ratnam, that he thought showing Ashwariya in as much as possible sexy, sensual, exposed form with zillions of camera angles is the ONLY thing needed to make a movie, add stupid slow mos, outdated tired dialogues, the most predictable story line in the movie history, over acting, poor effects, non existant logic and you got *Raavan*. 

Normally I do not bring hindi movies in this thread unless its like outstanding or utter crap, this one was utter crap.......... *3.5/10 *at the max ....

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




episodes said:


> Yes, You are right. I am also crazy about tv shows like 'Monk Episodes', 'Seinfeld TV Show' and 'Veronica Mars Episodes'. Enjoy these episodes with full of entertainment!
> 
> Thanks & Regards





			
				Originally Posted by webgenius said:
			
		

> Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.



Watch *HEROS *and you will say Prison Break was just OK ....... its that good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Normally I do not bring hindi movies in this thread unless its like outstanding or utter crap, this one was utter crap.......... *3.5/10 *at the max ....





Come on man, u say utter crap and still rate 3.5 that is as same as mine (7). Don't dare to rate it below? 



> Watch *HEROS *and you will say Prison Break was just OK ....... its that good.



And seriously HEROES was full of crap. First season was OK, second season was bad, third season could not tolerate more than first two episodes.  Its full of things I hate, i.e. family drama.


*IP Man 2 8/10*

Donnie Yen never dis-satisfies me. Another awesome action movie from him, some gr8 action moves, and good piece of acting too. But this time the acting part was avoided and action was brought more.
In the first part his character was given full scope of showing different sides but this time only action.
Still a gem of a movie. Must watch for sure.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2010)

horton hears a who 
kung fu panda
the amityville horror
arachnophobia
water horse


----------



## sam9s (Jun 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> [/COLOR]
> Come on man, u say utter crap and still rate 3.5 that is as same as mine (7). Don't dare to rate it below?



3.5 is with lots of courage ...... I was thinking to give 2. 



> And seriously HEROES was full of crap. First season was OK, second season was bad, third season could not tolerate more than first two episodes.  Its full of things I hate, i.e. family drama.



Utter Crap ???? Family drama .... what are you saying ... HEROS was amazing ...... havent seen rest of the seasons yet, but season 1 just blew me, with the presentation/innovation......


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 20, 2010)

Stephen king movies ?? do watch the mist, trucks, riding the bullet, secret window.downloaded a 50gb Stephen king movie pack from torrent and saw 2-3 movies..yet a big list to go..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2010)

Heroes season1 was good, no questions asked. It was my first US TV series and it falls in my genre of movies. Sci-fi, magic, superpowers etc. But the more I was watching it, started finding usual mega-soap elements.
>Introducing one new character in every episode
>Family secrets
>Extra marital affairs
>Troubled daughter
>Helpless mom
>few villains

and what not. Just for one moment forget the super-power thing from all characters and see what is left.
ONly one thing that kept me coming back to it was "HIRO NAKAMURA", loved the character very much.

And u did take a very good decision of not watching rest of the seasons, because they suck. Just imagine Sylar doing good deeds and Peter doing bad. Its like all villains turned good and all heroes turned bad.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Heroes season1 was good, no questions asked. It was my first US TV series and it falls in my genre of movies. Sci-fi, magic, superpowers etc. But the more I was watching it, started finding usual mega-soap elements.
> >Introducing one new character in every episode
> >Family secrets
> >Extra marital affairs
> ...



mmmm I wonder why its popularity reduced drastically after 1st season. I was reading online, people have reviewed season 4 pretty good. Anyway after 1 I was like dying to see the remaining season, which anyhow I will, out of curiosity, but yea now my expectations are low (may be for good).
Yea HIRO's character was cool ...... "Flying Man" ... lol His powers were also one of the most usefull one......


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 20, 2010)

Battle Royale :- 7/10

Wicked movie. The whole concept of pitting students against each other in a deadly game is evil in itself. Stellar movie! Thanks Sam9s!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2010)

At last finished *House MD*. Its like I gulped it. All six seasons (avg. 140 episodes in less than one month   )

House is a complete package to anyone who loves mystery, tongue-in-cheek comedy, witty one liners and lots of brain, emotion, drama etc.

Yes, yes I got, it has most of the characteristics of any mega-soap but I bet no such serial is there which keeps u glued to it like this.

If I rate,
Season 1  9/10 (Special Three stories and last episode)
Season 2  9.3/10 (Euphoria)
Season 3  8.8/10 (House vs. police thing)
Season 4  9.5/10 (Till episode 22 its like 8/10, then last two episodes took the prize, they are just awesome)
Season 5  9.5/10 (Old House back but twists at the end)
Season 6  8/10 (Things seemed disoriented, no proper storyline followed, last two episodes are gr8 but doesn't compensate the stale taste of the whole session. Still once a House fan, always a House fan)

And I just can't but shout the name Hugh Laurie, he's the life line of this show, he's even the one and only reason one should this series. Take a bow Hugh, u deserve it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 20, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *Wolf Creek* .... Man man man what an ultimate thriller ride......people who are interested in Survival thrillers, much like *Dead Calm* and *Cape Fear* DO NOT miss this one, specially as this one is based on True events.....I was on the edge of my seat through out. One of the best survial thrillers I have seen.......*7/10*



++1..thanks sam for reco..just saw it...good movie...must watch ! based on true events ! 

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> Battle Royale :- 7/10
> 
> Wicked movie. The whole concept of pitting students against each other in a deadly game is evil in itself. Stellar movie! Thanks Sam9s!



so the kiddie is back ..where you have been boy ??? exams ? or busy in making ur own black metal band


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2010)

rajneeti - didnt like it much. 5/10.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 21, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> ++1..thanks sam for reco..just saw it...good movie...must watch ! based on true events !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Exams don't bother me at all... I was here... wasn't posting... started posting again


----------



## dreams (Jun 21, 2010)

any body watched raavanan or raavan??

Think the hindi version is a bomb at the BO and hit in the tamil version.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2010)

dreams said:


> any body watched raavanan or raavan??
> 
> Think the hindi version is a bomb at the BO and hit in the tamil version.


Read my take on it in the previous page


----------



## eggman (Jun 22, 2010)

THE HOST 9.5/ 10 : One of the best Monster films I have ever seen.  Probably my favorite Second Korean movie after Oldboy!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Read my take on it in the previous page



And mine too 

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




esumitkumar said:


> ++1..thanks sam for reco..just saw it...good movie...must watch ! based on true events !




Most welcome sumit 

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> Battle Royale :- 7/10
> 
> Wicked movie. The whole concept of pitting students against each other in a deadly game is evil in itself. Stellar movie! Thanks Sam9s!



Most welcome Psychosocial


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Heroes season1 was good, no questions asked. It was my first US TV series and it falls in my genre of movies. Sci-fi, magic, superpowers etc. But the more I was watching it, started finding usual mega-soap elements.
> >Introducing one new character in every episode
> >Family secrets
> >Extra marital affairs
> ...



Heroes season 1 was good , season 2 is short , just few episodes but fine . But from season 3 onwards i stopped watching it . They started introducing people with insane powers hard to imagine and  it started to drag a little , also the bad guys from previous seasons started becoming good and vice versa which i didnt like . 
Anyway do u know that Sony India had stared an Indian version of Heroes  , i forgot the show's name .


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2010)

rohan_mhtr said:


> also the bad guys from previous seasons started becoming good and vice versa which i didnt like .


Same here. 


> Anyway do u know that Sony India had stared an Indian version of Heroes  , i forgot the show's name .


Its Seven from Yashraj banner.


*Well Done Abba 7.8/10*

After a long time a light hearted comedy. Very much enjoyed it.

Shyam Benegal once again tried to bring the magic of "*Welcome to Sajjanpur*" on screen but stopped a few steps before reaching its level. I think suddenly Shyam Benegal is keen to deliver his messages in a black comedy and simple way, I like this way. Movies that everyone can understand.

In this movie too we find his subtle ways to entertain you, reach you the message without overdoing it. But only thing lags here is the pace of the movie, seemed very slow and ending could have been edited. A bit clichéd and poetic justice type ending, which obviously sound good in books/script but not when made into a movie.  

In all, a gr8 light hearted comedy, you will obviously enjoy and laugh your heart out.

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------

One thing, specially mentionable is Ila Arun, she is amazing. Whenever she is on screen, she just captures the attention of the viewer.

And I think Minisha Lamba has done a lip job


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey guyz, asking all the movie buffs here, suggest me some good flicks, no action/sci-fi but some "feel good" kinda movie which i can watch without stretching my mind and enjoy my holidays....... 

And if its rom-com, plz do mention that !! Cheers.... 

Btw, watched Raavan last weekend -- 6/10
Good : Cinematography, the scenic beauty of South India, baarish all the time and abhi's chhika chhika 
Bad : Rest

And just finished,
Hot Fuzz - 6.5/10
Nothing special......a comic thriller ? may be !!


----------



## quan chi (Jun 23, 2010)

*Scarface*
The movie is quite interesting but the climax is a bit  unsatifactory.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2010)

guys.. i want some good hindi movie recommendations?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

borderlands
a superb movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 24, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> guys.. i want some good hindi movie recommendations?



Oh which genre? U need to be specific, u know?


*Anatomy of a murder 9.2/10*

WOW!!! Amazing movie. 

These old gems always mesmerize me. A perfect and may be the best courtroom drama I've ever seen. Theme is somewhat similar (I say somewhat not total) to 12 Angry Men but never tries to imitate it. 
"Anatomy of a murder" has its own presence. 

Let me tell you the concept in short. An woman is raped, her husband has killed the rapist and now our lawyer "*www.imdb.com/character/ch0018010/Paul Biegler" has the task of proving the convict innocent. The rest is history and would keep you glued to the screen.

When the movie starts and the facts are laid in front of you, any layman can say its a open and shut case; the convict is sure to get a lifer or death sentence. But, how Paul plays with the facts is what to be seen.

From starting the movie has those conventional starts, ummm...like u read in detective books...someone comes to the detective with a case, he sits and listens to it. I just very much loved this approach. Gave me a feeling of reading a book. This kind of approach is rare (non-existent) in recent times.

Performance wise everyone involved played his part so well that I just can't name any particular individual. Though would like to specially mention James Stewart as Paul and Lee Remick as Laura. 
I'm already fan of James Stewart from the movies "Its a wonderful life" and "Mr. Smith goes to Washington" and this one also adds to the list. (If anyone of you have seen any other such brilliant movies of him do recommend.) Stewart just lives in the character in this movie.

And, Lee Remick has successfully portrayed the character of a dubious woman. Just watch the movie to understand what I mean.

In the end, the movie has given me a very satisfying feeling, it felt complete though incomplete. So many questions are unanswered, stories touched but never concluded that I love the movie even more.

If anyone of you have seen this movie, I've these questions,

~~~~~~~~Spoiler~~~~~~~~~
1>I just don't believe the story Laura told as her being raped. The story has so many loopholes. I'm damn sure she was not raped or the rape was done with her consent.
2>The way she behaves throughout the movie she seemed to me having some other master plan, always acting too dumb yet smart questions and answers, sultry approach. Her character was represented as a very mysterious way. Why?
3>Has Mr. Manion really killed Barney? It seemed to me he has not....
4>What's the story with Paquette? His full story was not revealed.
~~~~~~Spoiler End~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MCDC (Jun 24, 2010)

which,acc. to u all, is the best comedy movie?????


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2010)

MCDC said:


> which,acc. to u all, is the best comedy movie?????


ace ventura->best of jim carrey
hangover


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 25, 2010)

Watched 'Top Gun' yesterday after a long time. It is a good movie. I liked it more than when I watched it the first time. Old is gold! Great acting by Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Oh which genre? U need to be specific, u know?




oh... genre.. does not matter.. just tell me the names of the movies which you think are really good.
never watched much of hindi movies so want to give it a try.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 25, 2010)

digitized said:


> Watched 'Top Gun' yesterday after a long time. It is a good movie. I liked it more than when I watched it the first time. Old is gold! Great acting by Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer.


That's because movies like this never get old. Watch it in HD and it would enrich the experience even more.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 25, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ace ventura->best of jim carrey



thnx ....will watch it now


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2010)

Greenzone-very good movie 4/5


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 25, 2010)

Donnie Darko - 8/10

What a strange and confusing movie. The direction is awesome and after I read the director's interpretation of the plot, I was amazed even more. The film's plot is excessively open-ended and can be interpretated in anyway. And moreover, Jake Gyllenhaal actually acts!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2010)

*The Book of Eli 6.5/10*

Seriously if they could do without the slo-mo thing the movie would have been half an hour short !

Good action, saw Denzel Washington in a different avatar. Never saw him doing action.

Rest are OK...
Seriously all for that book!!! May be I'm too ignorant

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

Ands yeah, he takes a lot of trouble to go west, then she goes east. Then someone again come west....aisa chalta raheta hai....


----------



## sam9s (Jun 26, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Rest are OK...
> Seriously all for that book!!! May be I'm too ignorant
> *


*

*******spoiler*******

lol... that was not just a book, it was the Holy Bible and that too the last one left on Planet earth .... it does makes a difference .....*


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> it does makes a difference .....



Thats why I told, I might be too ignorant.

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Ya, may be to other people but my beliefs are not aroused by it.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 26, 2010)

*Enchanted*

Typical disnep movie of course what else. but very beautifully made can be watched during light moments.a good family film.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2010)

*Unthinkable 5.8/10*

Its "A Wednesday" with lots of violence. And fails to prove its point. It just happens that u forget the message by the amount of violence u see after it.

Not for weak hearted.
.
.
.
.
.
.
On second thought u accuse bollywood directors for copyright but what about this movie?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 26, 2010)

^^ Looks like my kinda of movie .... 7.3 on IMDB ..... gonna grab it ..


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 26, 2010)

I would rate unthinkable 7/10. Just the end should have been some what explained. i.e 



Spoiler



Why did he do that? Why make a 4th bomb?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2010)

sandeepk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he do that? Why make a 4th bomb?


that is also explained, 


Spoiler



he knew there may come a time when he had to speak, if he just gives the 3 KNOWN bombs he will be out of suspicion but having an unknown 4th bomb would still fulfill his motto


----------



## quan chi (Jun 27, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Unthinkable 5.8/10*
> 
> On second thought u accuse bollywood directors for copyright but what about this movie?



Actually i didnt liked a wednesday.has many stupid and irritating elements in it.

btw is this movie you mentioned complete copy of that.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2010)

quan chi said:


> btw is this movie you mentioned complete copy of that.


Well not total copy but the main concept is sure 98% similar to Wednesday.


Bought following DVDs today,
Raj Kapoor Collection1,
>Sangam
>Mera Nam Joker
>Ram teri ganga maili
>Satyam Shivam Sundaram

Best of 50s
>Shree 420
>Kala Pani
>Madhumati
>Awara

Kishore Kumar collection
>Chalti ka nam gadi
>Half ticket
>Jhumroo
>Mr. X in Bombay
>Padosan
>Shreeman Funtoosh
Total 1250/-


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2010)

*Fallen 7/10*

Nice concept, actually I predicted it quite back, and someone already thought like me 



rhitwick said:


> /offtopic but, I've a serial killer movie concept in my mind. As the trend is now "what has never been tried ever", I think it fits.
> 
> Well, a psycho serial killer who is a ghost and who roams in a disguise of a cat. This way the killer would be untraceable as long as u want the movie to stretch


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2010)

*Suspiria 7.5/10*

Its Dario Argento's Suspiria. I guess its still counted as one of its kind. 

Uses of colour and background music very intense in this movie. I just loved the soundtrack. Try it.

YouTube - Suspiria Soundtrack 01 - Suspiria


Oh, they are remaking it and scheduled for 2010 release.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2010)

^^lolwut is this for real 

This comment for the fallen


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL, not EXACT match, but yes there is serial killer who is a ghost and eventually it takes a form of cat


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2010)

^^lol...thats weird. I mean the concept and the coincidence. This forum made me lol today with two threads


----------



## adi007 (Jun 28, 2010)

For space and astronomy,i recommend these good movies

Apollo 13[1995]
Armageddon[1998]
EYES ON THE SKIES(WTC-SWE)
*From.The.Earth.To.The.Moon* <-- *MUST WATCH DOCUMENTARY *
In the Shadow of the Moon.2007
Mission to Mars 2000 
Moon.2009.DVDRip
Nasa HD Constellation Earth Moon Mars 720p
October.Sky.1999
Serenity[2005]
Sunshine (2007)

Any other good movie regarding Space,Astronomy,Inspiration,Economy ?


----------



## Neuron (Jun 28, 2010)

^^Discovery has some nice documentaries regarding space and universe.You might want to check out there website.I saw one of them when they celebrated world space week.It was quite amusing!!


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 28, 2010)

The great Escape  :- 7.5

Superb Classic ...Worth a watch. Imdb Top 250: #101 

The Great Escape (1963)


----------



## sam9s (Jun 28, 2010)

*Unthinkable* Boy what a movie ..... loved it ...... First A Wednesday has no connection with it except for the fact that both had a human being planting a bomb in a city. The morals and ethics Unthinkable deals with this situation is completely different than the questions addressed in A Wednesday ......... which BTW is the true crux of the movie. Its done beautifully, with true convection that actually make you think how thin the line is between unjustified good and justified evil ......... seriously a well crafted movie ..... *7/10* simply for being true to what it want us to perceive ....


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2010)

^Ya, there are two sub plots in it, and I found one of them matching with Wednesday. Planting bomb and demands.

But, yes the later plot of justified evil and unjustified evil too is good plot but I found violence took over the message.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Smokin' Aces 2 Assassin's Ball

6/10

Decent stuff.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2010)

Got too lazy to post updates of the movies I had been watching lately. So I'll list whatever I can recall. 

*Unthinkable* - Thanks a ton rhitwick for the recommendation. I just finished watching the movie and somehow the performances just blew my away. I loved Carrie-Anne Moss's acting, she was just spot on with her expressions. Not to mention Michael Sheen, he stole the whole movie away with his ultra-realistic performance. The plot in this movie yet again reeks of anti-Muslim propaganda, which is something I really hope Hollywood stops recycling. But the movie is certainly a must watch.

*The Bounty Hunter* - Better watch it in fast forward. This movie was pure garbage. Gerard Butler was good, but Jennifer Aniston seriously needs to be put to rest now. 

*Anti-Christ* - I'm confused! That's all I can say. Loved the Prologue, but the rest of the movie went over my head. 

*Eaten Alive* - Yet another grotesque movie like Cannibal Holocaust. I thought this was more gory and harsh than Cannibal Holocaust.

*Chaos Theory* - Decent comedy/drama movie starring Ryan Reynolds. 

*Malena* - Awesome movie! Brilliantly acted by Monica Bellucci. Definitely not to be missed. 

*The Howling* - Awesome werewolf movie. One of the transformation scene is perhaps the best I have ever seen. Perfect location and a good storyline. 

*Van Helsing* - Pretty good movie. Although, Richard Roxburgh for the role of Dracula was ridiculous and didn't fit the character at all.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2010)

Eaten Alive....hmmmmm

Eathan, I hope u've already seen Hostel both parts.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Can't find a good t0rr3nt for Eaten Alive . Don't have a RS account too


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2010)

malena is one of my fav movie. I just luv the transformation in that kid and further the closing lines by Renato are just priceless...goes like this...
I pedaled as fast as i could.... as if I were escaping from longing, from innocence, from her. Time has passed, and I have loved many women. And as they've held me close... and asked if I will remember them I've said, "Yes, I will remember you." But the only one I've never forgotten is the one who never asked... Malena.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The plot in this movie yet again reeks of anti-Muslim propaganda, which is something I really hope Hollywood stops recycling. But the movie is certainly a must watch.



Movie nowhere portrays anything anti muslim ... it merely contemplates the moral and ethical delima faced by two different aspects having different sorts of power at their disposal ...... 

They took the muslim-terrorist approach as that is a bit more convincing and supports the plot/the message perfectly.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2010)

^see all of us got it from a different angle.
I guess this can be called a perfect movie.

It has everything for everyone


----------



## sam9s (Jun 30, 2010)

*THREADS* ..... BLOODY AMAZING ..... its about the accounts of a nuclear holocaust and its long run after effect depicted on a population of a small town called Sheffield, England. Let me tell you....... this is one of those movies that sends shivers down your spine and leaves you depressed for days ....... No movie how so ever spectacular in its CGI and star cast can match the level of intensity movies like these create. Its does not show you the b last like the CGI filled in T2 or Independence Day .... but purely focuses on what would and  could happen to the general survivors, the administration and law and order if a nuclear bomb were to be  deployed. 
Seriously speaking when the credits were rolling I was aghast for a moment and was nearly thanking God and time that this hadn't have happened. You almost start to respect the life and time God and given to you even if you are a non believer ..... The movie is that Good. ........... A must watch of every serious movie gore .... *7.8/10*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Movie nowhere portrays anything anti muslim ... it merely contemplates the moral and ethical delima faced by two different aspects having different sorts of power at their disposal ......
> 
> They took the muslim-terrorist approach as that is a bit more convincing and supports the plot/the message perfectly.


It depends on your perception. An American citizen converting into a Muslim religion, changing his birth name and waging "holy" war against America by planting nuclear bombs. Doesn't this look fishy to you? Even though the whole movie may not be centred around it, but the core issue of terrorism is still constantly being poked in our face using the same religion. Watch 'Crossing Over' as it's a movie which is supposed to reflect the illegal immigration problem in the US. Yet there are so many scenes showing Muslims being accused as terrorists. It's not only Hollywood, but even Indian cinema's recent movies like Kurbaan  & New York reflect on the same subject. They change the plot & ultimately try to convince the audience that why they do what they do, but I'm not sure how many people are convinced. 



			
				rhitwick said:
			
		

> Eaten Alive....hmmmmm
> 
> Eathan, I hope u've already seen Hostel both parts.......


I have seen the first Hostel, which was pure garbage. Eli Roth can't make a movie for sh*t. I didn't find anything repulsive in that movie. I have to watch the second one though. I ignored it because the first one was horrendous. 



			
				kanjar said:
			
		

> I pedaled as fast as i could.... as if I were escaping from longing, from innocence, from her. Time has passed, and I have loved many women. And as they've held me close... and asked if I will remember them I've said, "Yes, I will remember you." But the only one I've never forgotten is the one who never asked... Malena.


I have to agree. The whole thought of Renato remembering Malena for the rest of his life is quite a unique gesture. Especially, at his age when you can't really make out what "true" feelings really are for a person. The line was absolutely brilliant. I saw the Director's Cut version, which is supposed to be the closest cut to the original Italian version. Hope nothing was missed.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have seen the first Hostel, which was pure garbage. Eli Roth can't make a movie for sh*t. I didn't find anything repulsive in that movie. I have to watch the second one though. I ignored it because the first one was horrendous.



It depends upon on which level u r. Ummm, Hostel 2 may not amuse u then.

*Alice in Wonderland 5.5/10*

And, Alice became a businesswoman.

Good art direction but story is too cheesy. And Mia simply failed to portray Alice.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2010)

*She's out of my league 8/10*

Please don't start on me, just because I rated it so high. I just enjoyed it so so much I could not help give it less than 8. After a long time I laughed my heart out like this. Awesome comedy (Actually this movie never gave a chance to criticize it, well at times supporting cast were annoying but rest are just awesome)

And hot gals falling for safe guys.....................future is safe 

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

One thing, just check out its dialogs......they are 2/3 of the reasons this movie worked for me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2010)

Up In The Air - 6.5/10

A really different drama movie. I first thought the concept was similar to The Ugly Truth but the main 'twist' in the plot set it apart. Also the ending to the movie is good . Watch it if you have an hour and a half to throw away.

Going to watch The Shining right now. Big fan of Stanley Kubrick after watching Full Metal Jacket and A Clockwork Orange. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

*DEFENDOR* *9/10*
a really good story
guys plz watch this
its a totally different story
none of u would have seen like that before


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2010)

^ a lot of movies are recently coming up with such theme...

Try this movie, u'll never forget....A man who was superman


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2010)

The Shining :- 9/10

Oh man! This is definitely one of the best horror/thriller movies I have ever seen. Stanley Kubrick is a legendary director. The aerial shots of the hotel, the flowing river of blood... everything is perfect! The menacing character of Jack Torence is portrayed masterfully by Jack Nicholson. A must watch movie. Another Kubrick classic.


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2010)

^It's my fav horror flick. The only film which genuinely scared me...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2010)

*Urban Legend: Bloody Mary* - This was the last of the trilogy and seemed OK. It didn't really have any connection to the actual legend of Bloody Mary. 

*Mimic* - Again a pretty decent 90's horror/thriller flick. 

*Hardbodies* - Cheesy 80's comedy flick. 


Before I forget, check out the kick-ass teaser trailer of ONG BAK 3: YouTube - Ong Bak 3 Teaser Trailer


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ^ a lot of movies are recently coming up with such theme...
> 
> Try this movie, u'll never forget....A man who was superman


have u tried defendor?

anyways .when was it released ?(A man  who was superman)


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2010)

^A man who was superman was released in 2008 as per IMDB


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ^A man who was superman was released in 2008 as per IMDB


ok will try it after i dwnld it
and you too try that one if not watched yet


----------



## red dragon (Jul 3, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> The Shining :- 9/10
> 
> Oh man! This is definitely one of the best horror/thriller movies I have ever seen. Stanley Kubrick is a legendary director. The aerial shots of the hotel, the flowing river of blood... everything is perfect! The menacing character of Jack Torence is portrayed masterfully by Jack Nicholson. A must watch movie. Another Kubrick classic.


Yes,a very good movie indeed.The Stephen King novel is even better.Kubrick is a legend,but his last movie,Eyes wide shut was pathetic.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2010)

*Heartless 5/10*

This is a non-sense movie. Really it did make no sense, was thinking of putting it in "Must not watch" thread, then the climax was a bit different. So, here it is.

If you can stand first 1hr 38 minutes you may like the last 2 minutes.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2010)

watched hostel, nice movie, nice slovakia chick with black hair (russian girls r beautiful...same is true for nearby area). Satisfying ending. Lolwut...asian girl dies in every movie. Perhaps rchandan's words weigh here too. Beauty is more important.

The angrez and gullu dada returns, a must watch fultoo funtertainment. Though didn't like hyderabadi nawab much.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I have heard the words _rchandan_ and _asian girls_ somewhere.

*The Shining* - What a masterpiece! Way open for interpretations. Loved the kid's acting. Probably the best kid actor I have watched till date. Totally loved the way his altered ego speaks pointing the index finger!

*Red Eye* - Average stuff. B-grade, but slightly entertaining.
*
Sherrybaby* - Had very high expectations. Maggie Gylenhaal had been praised alot for her acting. But was average stuff related to drugs and family trouble.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2010)

*Shutter Island 9/10*

Man, this is fcuking NOIR!!!

Wow!!! it blew me away. Its a twisted, weird, brilliant movie. Loved every portion of it. Not a single moment it felt out of tune.

All of sudden Leonardo is a favourite choice of brainfcuk movies, eh? Shutter Island, then Inception???!!!

Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2010)

^^thats a superb movie
the ending was the best part,right?

currently watching Oceans series
man!!!
what to say about this....


----------



## Krow (Jul 7, 2010)

Vengeance Trilogy! Very very twisted and brutal. 

Loved *The Road* too.

Watch this awesome movie called *Akira*. Brilliant Anime movie. Just loved it. Any of you who is a fan of post-apocalyptic action sci-fi must watch this.


----------



## confused (Jul 7, 2010)

Avatar - Yuck Thu!  5/10
I couldn't stand the movie, quit into an hour and half.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't wait for Inception! Looks like an awesome movie. Plus it's Christopher Nolan who is directing it damn it!

Oh I have been watching How I Met Your Mother lately... finished the first season and half-way through the second. Will give the first season 8.5/10. Awesome stuff.


----------



## confused (Jul 7, 2010)

^^me too and of that 8.5, 3.5 would be for Robin!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn man Robin is hot! I dunno why she ain't starring in movies!

Harold and Kumar :- Goto Whitecastle
6.5/10

Decent movie to kill an hour and a half with friends.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2010)

*Malena 9/10*

A very beautiful movie. At times, embarrassing, comical and haunting. But This is a great piece of cinema. 

Monica Bellucci was never looked such beautiful. Tornatore succeeded showing Monica Bellucci in such a way that M.F Hussain failed to do with Madhuri in Gaja Gamini. 
Lets not go into the other much talked brilliance of this movie. Just want to add one thing, IMO, only voyeurs see the real beauty and infatuating over a girl like Malena in adolescent age would sure to leave a mark.

I guess we all have our share of Malenas in our growing up time....I can find 2-3 in mine 


*Tenure 5/10*

Nothing great or nothing that is a must watch element in this movie. Just mentioned it because I've seen it. 
Comical at times, rest of the times its nothing...u don't hate it, u don't like it too. Total mediocre.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 8, 2010)

Spaceballs :- 3/10
Bored the **** out of me in the first 30mins.

How I Met Your Mother - Season 2 - 8.5/10... still going strong! Let's see how season 3 fares out.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> How I Met Your Mother - Season 2 - 8.5/10... still going strong! Let's see how season 3 fares out.


By the end of Seaon 5, you would want to shoot yourself in the head or in the balls, whichever is more painful. It's turns so lousy, that even Barney's jokes can't keep the mood alive.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2010)

*SOUTHPARK MOVIE
10/10*

super movie
a must must watch


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> By the end of Seaon 5, you would want to shoot yourself in the head or in the balls, whichever is more painful. It's turns so lousy, that even Barney's jokes can't keep the mood alive.



I think season 4 was the most pathetic but i think season 5 is a little better . Some of the episodes in S5 were really good like the one in which barny has his playbook where he has all these formulas to hook up with different girls !
I am currently on episode 14 of season 5.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 9, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> By the end of Seaon 5, you would want to shoot yourself in the head or in the balls, whichever is more painful. It's turns so lousy, that even Barney's jokes can't keep the mood alive.



Almost all sitcoms turn out to be that except a few. My friend has all epis of FRIENDS, 90201 (is that right spelling ?) and Joey... and I am gonna get them tomorrow so lets see.

Saving Private Ryan :- 8.5/10
I am so ashamed to have pushed such a brilliant movie for so much time! It does get a lil slow sometimes but it has it's moments of extra-ordinary brilliance. The fight scenes are just splendid and the realism depicted in them horrific. Must watch for anyone.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2010)

*Knight and Day 6/10*

Coming from the show. Expected it to be an action comedy and it was an action comedy. 

They tried to make it in shadows with MI theme. Well the action sequences were very good, enjoyable but story is sh1t or non-existent. Tom Cruise's acting looked like robotic (yes, I said that) on other hand Cameron Diaz did her part well i.e. she acted dumb.

My advice if anyone of you are planning to catch it, 
>Don't keep ur hopes high
>Expect a normal action comedy
>Don't expect a story
>Don't expect any explanation
>Try to enjoy Hollywood "Prince"


----------



## a_medico (Jul 10, 2010)

*The Poughkeepsie Tapes*: Quite chilling. Touches new heights of gore. Loosely based on true story. Its scary to know such people do exist in reality too!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 10, 2010)

The Poughkeepsie Tapes :- 5/10. Dunno why... maybe my taste in movies is bad lol. Not enough gore. Should have been really great if there was more blood, dismemberment and mutilation.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2010)

*R-Point 7.5/10*

A good horror movie. 

Total effort was given to creating the environment and acting. Liked it very much. 

It was lying in my HDD for some months but I was ignoring it thinking how a ghost movie about soldiers can be good?
But it did serve its purpose. Thumbs up for this one.


----------



## als2 (Jul 11, 2010)

hey guy someone here recommend a  Asian movie  ,where a guy work was to look after the dead bodies of people and goes through the meaning of life 

what is this movie called???


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 11, 2010)

Gonna watch Salo or 120 Days of Sodom today. Anyone seen it ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 11, 2010)

Salo or 120 Days of Sodom :- 7/10
One of the most disturbing films I have ever seen but nonetheless, Pasolini was a genius. He explored and re-arranged the boundaries of film-making.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 11, 2010)

Where are all the movie watchers ?

Anyways, The Big Bang Theory - Season 1 8.5/10
Great sitcom.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2010)

eagle eye
8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Salo or 120 Days of Sodom :- 7/10
> One of the most disturbing films I have ever seen but nonetheless, Pasolini was a genius. He explored and re-arranged the boundaries of film-making.



I knew u (and only u!) could do it. The kind of stomach u've developed over the years, nothing can make u puke and make u nauseate.

Krow had mentioned this movie to me, he could not survive more than 10 mins though. I did not even try, not even the IMDB page...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2010)

*Knight and Day* .... well I have mixed feelings for this movie ... mostly positive ...... There are number of ways you can present action ..... one of which is comical, (Bruce Willis is expert in this), provided the presentation is good and the one liners are of standard ..... KnD succeeds in this aspect to an extent, but no fully. Presentation was good, but few one liners were bit flat ...... adding to that the action was bit over the top at times ..... but over all worth the money ...... Tom Cruse comic timing is good (though not as good as Bruce Willis) and Diaz is sweet........ over all once worth definitely ...... *6.5/10*

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> I can't wait for Inception! Looks like an awesome movie. Plus it's Christopher Nolan who is directing it damn it!
> 
> Oh I have been watching How I Met Your Mother lately... finished the first season and half-way through the second. Will give the first season 8.5/10. Awesome stuff.





confused said:


> ^^me too and of that 8.5, 3.5 would be for Robin!



*Inception *starts off with *9.6 (1700 Votes)* on IMDB.....review are mind blowing ... looks like this might set few records as well as Nolan's TDK ...... waiting for it in India (Though no India release is there on IMDB)


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *Inception *starts off with *9.6 (1700 Votes)* on IMDB.....review are mind blowing ... looks like this might set few records as well as Nolan's TDK ...... waiting for it in India (Though no India release is there on IMDB)



But, newspapers here in Mumbai are advertising its opening day as 16th July....and Cinemax, INOX, FAME etc are printing their names too....


----------



## max_demon (Jul 12, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Salo or 120 Days of Sodom :- 7/10
> One of the most disturbing films I have ever seen but nonetheless, Pasolini was a genius. He explored and re-arranged the boundaries of film-making.



I'hv seen it , i enjoyed  8.5/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I knew u (and only u!) could do it. The kind of stomach u've developed over the years, nothing can make u puke and make u nauseate.
> 
> Krow had mentioned this movie to me, he could not survive more than 10 mins though. I did not even try, not even the IMDB page...




Yeah well it was fun lol . Today ima watch Men Behind The Sun. Anyone seen it ?

@sam9s :- Yup Inception's gonna be a mind boggling movie. Waiting for it!


----------



## eggman (Jul 12, 2010)

Inception is gonna be the best movie since TDK!!!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> But, newspapers here in Mumbai are advertising its opening day as 16th July....and Cinemax, INOX, FAME etc are printing their names too....



Is that so ... good..... Strange I do not see any ads in Delhi Malls ...... anyway I think if it released in Bombay, it might as well release in Delhi .....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Is that so ... good..... Strange I do not see any ads in Delhi Malls ...... anyway I think if it released in Bombay, it might as well release in Delhi .....


It will. I don't think it's limited to one particular city. Cinemas out here have already stated displaying the posters of it and the news paper ads already have it slotted to 16th in major theatres. It's a good thing most of Nolan's movies have a simultaneous release date in India as North America.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 12, 2010)

basic instinct atleast for sharon stone


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 12, 2010)

Fired Up :- 5.5/10
Washed out concept, mediocre directing and almost bad acting. Skip it.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 12, 2010)

@psychosocial,have you seen Irreversible or portrait of a serial killer?You can try Mondo Cane and pink flamingo.The last one is really messed up.I hate these kind of movies but somehow have seen a lot,Kids and Grave of the fireflies are two very disturbing movies.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

anti trust
6.5/10

good for those who love conspiracies


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2010)

red dragon said:


> @psychosocial,have you seen Irreversible or portrait of a serial killer?You can try Mondo Cane and pink flamingo.The last one is really messed up.



Yes, yes, give him more.........


----------



## red dragon (Jul 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, yes, give him more.........


Yeh!I got a lot of them,a LOT.how about Gummo?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Yeh!I got a lot of them,a LOT.how about Gummo?



Dude imma bookmark all these movie's iMDB links. Got a huge backlog of movies to watch so will go one by one.

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------




rhitwick said:


> Yes, yes, give him more.........



LOL yeah


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 13, 2010)

knight and day- I think this is one  crappiest movie of Tom Cruise.........


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

@Psycho: Dont watch Pink Flamingos because it has nothing meaningful just laugh at their stupidity. Salo had a message; thats why it is so powerful despite being........Do watch *Secretary* and *Crash*

*Shutter Island*: While it is  good blessed with convincing acting *but a little predcitable* but can be in the bottom of those movies we watch and love.

Whats wrong with imdb? Giving 9.6 to *Inception*!!! Dont tell me it will be that good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2010)

@a_rahim :- Thanks for the heads up. Will look up Secretary and Crash.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> knight and day- I think this is one  crappiest movie of Tom Cruise.........



ahm!! No way ... MI-2 is the crappies movie of Tom .... KnD was far better ...

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> Whats wrong with imdb? Giving 9.6 to *Inception*!!! Dont tell me it will be that good.



Nothing wrong with IMDB they dont give the ratings, users give, and is an indication of the popularity only (for what ever reason)


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 13, 2010)

Salo or 120 Days of Sodom felt like a softcore porn movie to me !!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2010)

At last I got it, the translated version of the blog on which "My Sassy Girl" is based.

Today in office I read 11 chapters 

IMDb :: Boards :: My Sassy Girl (2001) :: Bumfromkorea's Translation of the Origi...

They say, there is a book on it...hmmm


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2010)

Saving private ryan
8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2010)

Whoa.............

Finished reading rest 13 chapters. I say the blog is better than the book. Wish someday they publish a paperback of the blog content.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys I found a greate site to share your movies online and see the compatibility with each other plus it has a fun feature of giving awards depending on the top of the charts criteria (example how many have you seen from the All time top box office) ..... give it a try its fun .... I want all movie buffs to open an account ..... it pulls data from IMDB ratings as well plus you can add movies according the top criteria provided in the site itself ..... very soon the site would be coming out with the option of adding any movie  seen.   Guys trust me give it a try its fun. Check my profile here... Won 16 Awards with 500+click ......whats your ?????? Allawy , Rhitwick. psycho and all give it a try

Heres is my Profile...

*www.icheckmovies.com/profile/sam9s/

Below is the site URL .... 

Keep track of what movies you have seen - iCheckMovies.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory Season 2 :- 9/10
Damn addictive show! Brialliant comedy!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ahm!! No way ... MI-2 is the crappies movie of Tom .... KnD was far better ...


Mission Impossible II was awesome! War of the Worlds on the other hand was downright boring.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2010)

guys can u give me list of horror movies......


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Mission Impossible II was awesome! War of the Worlds on the other hand was downright boring.



wow strange difference of openion ... MI2 was crap for me .... War of the world ....yes wont say awesome stuff ... but was ok for me ......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> wow strange difference of openion ... MI2 was crap for me .... War of the world ....yes wont say awesome stuff ... but was ok for me ......


Indeed. But it's not just you, the entire IMDB board seems to bear hatred for this film, and John Woo too. So it's only natural that you'll find a handful of people who actually enjoyed this movie. We (me and most of my friends) had a blast watching this movie. I particularly loved the score of the movie and enjoyed most of it's action sequences, regardless of how over-the-top they were.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2010)

*@Rithwick* I see you on iCheckmovies......good to see you there .... 400+ click in one go .... not bad at all .... *Ethan *..... you try as well .... its fun .....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2010)

MI series (till part 2) is way better than War of the worlds in any day. Spielberg just could not catch the essence of H.G. Wells's story. 

I had watched it in cinema hall on my college day (when according to me, my cinema gyan was zero) and hated it.

@Sam, lol, yes. U know I had an interview today and what I was doing till 1Am late night was searching movies.

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

Lol, man, the link, iCheckMovies, is allowed in our office network.
Ya, gonna use it full b4 they block it


----------



## red dragon (Jul 14, 2010)

@psychosocial,you can try Titicut Follies,it is not a movie though,kind of documentary,I am sure you will like it.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2010)

*G-Force* Cute movie , seriously cute .. Something like *Avlin and the chumpkins* but with all the technicals, gadgets and action ....... worth a casual watch .... *6.5/10*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *G-Force* Cute movie , seriously cute .. Something like *Avlin and the chumpkins* but with all the technicals, gadgets and action ....... worth a casual watch .... *6.5/10*




chumpkins        or         chipmunks ............


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 14, 2010)

hehehe chumpkins...lolz

BTW came to know abt icheckmovies site from post above by sam9s...it is good...
thanks


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> chumpkins        or         chipmunks ............



lol ..... yea whatever chumpkins pumpkins ..... you got the the movie right 

anyway *Crazies* ..... typical virus infected people jumping to non infected ones and military going bananas to stop it .... all very predictable ..... *5.5/10* .... avoidable ...

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




gagan007 said:


> BTW came to know abt icheckmovies site...it is good...



Whats your score ...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2010)

*Repo Men* Now THIS is worth a watch ...... concept is not as unique but the script it tightly tied to it ..... It is set in the future where artificial organs can be bought and implanted, But if the client is not able to make the payment his organ is confiscated. Jude Law plays the part of the team that does the same. But soon get mixed up of his own......This movie by far has got one of the most _twisted and shocking ending_ you will ever see ........ and though for some that could ruin it for me it made it a lot better package as a whole ........... *6.8/10*


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Whats your score ...





if by score you mean checks...it is 392...got some 5 awards too...
sorry I do not have much idea about this as I joined yesterday itself.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2010)

@gagan post ur profile link...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

it is gagan007's profile - iCheckMovies.com dude...
I guess yours is rhitwick's profile - iCheckMovies.com 
So you are an actor...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> it is gagan007's profile - iCheckMovies.com dude...
> I guess yours is rhitwick's profile - iCheckMovies.com
> So you are an actor...



wow I share 310 common movies with you, thats the max in all the friend circle I have there ......


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey am on icheckmovies too! Username :- paranj
paranj's profile - iCheckMovies.com


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

hehe that's great to know sam9s 
and thanks to you and rhitwick for adding me there as a friend...there is another one named paranj...do you know who he is?

Edit: Ok got it Psychosocial


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2010)

^^ You are welcome *Gagan *.....
*@Paranj* accepted your invitation ....  Thanks ... 
*@Ethan* Where on earth are you ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2010)

@sam9s :- 

Btw, the site has many movies missing. For example... only 3 American Pies listed... WTF?

Anyways going to see She's Out of My League today.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Anyways going to see She's Out of My League today.


Oh, dat has become my fav for I don't know why....already watched two times.

May be for the simplicity of certain things.


And, I would very much like to see Ethan and A-medico's profile in icheckmovies, and obviously Kanjar.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 15, 2010)

a_medico is there... I sent him a request today .


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

She is Out of My League is a gorgeous movie. loved Jay Baruchel and Alice Eve....she looked amazing in her intro scene...i was literally drooling...though later I noticed she has overgrown front teeth...eeew
but the movie is too funny...


lately i have noticed that lesser known guys in hollywood are giving wonderful movies...mostly comedy but still....in this genre i loved:

sex drive, after school special and some more...will post as I remember them...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ You are welcome *Gagan *.....
> *@Paranj* accepted your invitation ....  Thanks ...
> *@Ethan* Where on earth are you ???


I am already registered, but I just have to navigate the site to see what it's all about. What exactly is it that we do here again?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I am already registered, but I just have to navigate the site to see what it's all about. What exactly is it that we do here again?



lol ... just navigate through each tab of the following and keep checking movies you have seen .... at the end the site would give you awards as per the their rules ..... like 50% of top 250, 75% of Action etc ..... (read the rules)

*i29.tinypic.com/11jviwx.jpg

Right now the site does not have the option to add any movie you have seen, but read the iCM news, very soon they are launching this feature as well ...... the site provides a fun way of comparing your movie profile with your friends and showing how much have you seen it all ...... Go give it a try ....


----------



## a_medico (Jul 16, 2010)

^^ signed it the first day when sam posted. Could really understand the site on the superficial surf, so gave up. Will look into it again


----------



## max_demon (Jul 16, 2010)

i need invitation too ... which site is that l??


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2010)

^lol, no invitation reqd. Just go to, icheckmovies.com...and register.


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

Lock stock n 2 Smoking barrels.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 16, 2010)

wats that? a recommendation or some new whacky phrase?

anyways....I request all subscribers of this thread to share icheckmovies IDs here...so we call can connect there too


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2010)

spacescreamer said:


> Lock stock n 2 Smoking barrels.





gagan007 said:


> wats that? a recommendation or some new whacky phrase?


That is a movie.........!!!

U'l find quite a few fans of it here. Though I've not seen it)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998)

In other words its "Phir Hera Pheri"


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 16, 2010)

Malena: was a nice movie. 8.5/10
simply superb.

The Legend of Bagger Vance : 7/10
moves at a very slow pace but watchable

The.Last.King.Of.Scotland: awesome movie.

Matrabhoomi: 9/10.
never expected such type of a movie would come out of bollywood. A must watch.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 17, 2010)

*Repo Men* - What an awesome movie! That's one entertaining movie I have seen after a very long hiatus. One of the best endings too. On top it, great soundtrack, especially the songs towards the end. Highly recommended. Thanks Sam for the recommendation. Now I am off to imdb for little research on the movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 17, 2010)

Just came back after watching Inception. Turned out to be just as I expected. The concept was amazing and the plot development just kept on getting complex as it progressed. DiCaprio is definitely on a roll, his acting just keeps getting better with each movie. Brilliant direction and visual presentation. A must watch for sure.Off to IMDB to dissect the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2010)

*Inception 9/10* (yes, IMO, IMDB rating for this one is not inflated as Avatar)

Well, I had watched it last night, came back from theater @1.30AM. Thought about writing the review but I had to digest the film properly, many things are still blurry to me. This movie needs a second viewing.

The cinema hall was quite full as compared to other english movie screenings at a late night show. 90% were men/boys, very few women (may be girlfriends, wives or Leo fans  )

Now the movie........

Plot: I'm not sure about it, but its something like this. Leo is a specialist dream extraction. He generally employed by people to extract info from someone's subconscious mind. Now this guy Sato wants him to plant an idea (rather extracting) in the victims mind. What happens next is the story. Or better say how the things happen next is the story. (I hope there is no spoiler in it.)

Acting: Leo is brilliant, as I already told, he's getting favorite choice for weird movies. Rest of the casting Joseph Gordon-Levitt (of 500 Days of Summer), Ellen Page (of Hard Candy) are a few of new recruits. Rest of the casting is from Nolan's trusted group of actors.
Apart from leo, I somehow can't handpick anyone else to place next to him. Everyone did awesome...

Directing: This is whole new Nolan. U've experienced this level of Nolan when u saw Memento, but with Inception he just surpassed every prediction, every expectation ever made of him. IMO, he is adopting David Lynch style only he cared to explain things. Please watch this movie to believe what Nolan is. Kudos to him.

Cinematography/Spl. effects: Cinematography is good. Special effects needs a special mention. They never seemed bigger than the story, blended properly, not outrageous.


On the whole dream was never analyzed this way before, yes u will find similarities with Matrix, Dark City (A scene of houses falling into sea, reminded me of it) and a few other movies. But the movies mentiond tried it superficially and Nolan went deep; levels of dream, timeline, dream within dream within dream (and that is not mistakenly repeated), architecture etc. whooooooo........I need to see it once more.
If "Shutter Island" made u think that was a brainfcuk movie, then, ya...prepare for a brainsmashing one.

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

Oh, a conversation at ticket window,

A couple (age between 45-50)
Couple (c): Ek Lamha-ka ticket de.
Cinemax(CX): Lamha-ka nahi hai sir, ab show nahi hai.
C: To wo, Sorcy na kaya hai wo de, 10.45 ka
CX: Sir, wo subah 10.45 ka hai...ab nahi hai
C: To ab kaya hai?
CX: Inception hai sir, 10.45PM.
C: To wo de de, do ticket.

Well, I very much wanted to know their feedback of the movie


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 17, 2010)

I also watched Inception yesterday, the first show but couldn't post about it coz my PC wasn't working. Well it blew me completely. One of the best movies I have ever seen. Everything's perfect. Will give it 9.5/10. Solid movie and a must watch for sure!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2010)

*The Blind Side (6+1)/10 *

Its a feel good movie. I did not fins anything special about it. And Sandra Bullock won Oscar for that role?!!! Its like giving Kareena Filmfare for her part in 3-Idiots...nonsense.

Only thing is to watch is acting of the boy as "Big Mike", he's the reason I added an extra one to the rating. He got the exact look, expressions and most simple, innocent dialogs in the movie. He's the reason one should watch it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 18, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory Season 3 :- 9/10
Just can't wait for the next one! This sitcom keeps getting better and better!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2010)

*The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane 7.5/10*

A nice thriller....
Mostly depends on the lead and the eerie environment it creates eventually...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 18, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> wats that? a recommendation or some new whacky phrase?
> 
> anyways....I request all subscribers of this thread to share icheckmovies IDs here...so we call can connect there too



Good idea .... mine is _*sam9s*_ as all know ... 

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




a_medico said:


> *Repo Men* - What an awesome movie! That's one entertaining movie I have seen after a very long hiatus. One of the best endings too. On top it, great soundtrack, especially the songs towards the end. Highly recommended. Thanks Sam for the recommendation. Now I am off to imdb for little research on the movie.



Most welcome medico ... bookmark my suggestions for some more like wise movies ..........  ....

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

BTW booked the show for Inception today 8:45PM show .... would come and and rate it .... I know the kind of movie it is,,, its gonna demand a good discuession, looking forward to it ....


----------



## a_medico (Jul 18, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Most welcome medico ... bookmark my suggestions for some more like wise movies ..........  ....



Well Sam, I do keep a watch on everybody's suggestions, especially, 5-6 regular members. Then I decide whether to go for the movie or not. But seriously, this thread has affected my movie watching habit big time! Sometimes I just wonder what if this forum or thread gets dumped one day out of the blue!! Well it had happened in the past once temporarily, which was not a good feeling.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2010)

Came back from Inception just now. Watched the IMAX version. It could have been a perfect movie if the ending was less flat. And, It could have been more brain shattering if i had watched it with a flat mind. But with the internet and Nolan involving, I failed. 

Direction needs a special compliment here. The way Nolan crafted the movie gave me goose bumps. The Special Effects never strikes in a way that you stop wondering about the story and instead going all over the effects(like in Avatar) but rather like a force that pushes you further into the story.

It has drama, action, suspense, humor. Go watch it now. 

9/10

P.S: I'm wondering this movie might change the way i dream and the concepts of it. Fingers crossed for tonight's dream.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Came back from Inception just now. Watched the IMAX version. It could have been a perfect movie if the ending was less flat.



Vamsi, dude.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go to IMDB and check out the board conversations. Every one there is talking about only thing the ending. Everyone there seems to have a new theory for it. 
I first read a few threads then it messed up me so much that I stopped reading. I'm better with my understanding (or not understanding)......but one thing for sure is ending is not flat!!!!!! Hell, ya.

For u just one example: IMDb :: Boards :: Inception (2010) :: What REALLY happened in the movie. (Lo...

And, this movie just has hit #3 in IMDB top250; last day it was at #83...from there direct #3!!!!!!!!!

---------------------------------
*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975)  8/10

*I guess all the hype created around it made me expect it to be something else and I found it was something else (not matching with my expectation).

Positive points: Acting, directing
Negative: Story...sorry to the fans but I guess it might have been a great experience for the then audience but I have seen much movies of similar theme and this did not satisfy me.

I'm not sure, how should I take it, only a movie, an inspirational movie (inspiration for what?) or what?
This movie IMO, is only made for wannabe actors, directors, scriptwriters....who can learn a few tricks from it. But as an audience its confusing. IN this movie the protagonist is not playing properly....sometimes he does good deed, sometimes bad...........I was confused to take his side. And for such movies if u r hesitant till the end of the movie to take side, u can't enjoy it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Vamsi, dude.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go to IMDB and check out the board conversations. Every one there is talking about only thing the ending. Everyone there seems to have a new theory for it.
> I first read a few threads then it messed up me so much that I stopped reading. I'm better with my understanding (or not understanding)......but one thing for sure is ending is not flat!!!!!! Hell, ya.
> ...





HUGE SPOILER AHED... GTF Outta here if you haven't watched the movie. Please.. for god's sake.

[spoiler...spoiler....spoiler]


well, that has been the problem. Pardon my explaination.. as i was trying to keep it spoiler free. Right from the beginging where he instantly jumped to paris and jump to the unusual fight in the hotel and another quick jump to  yusuf's place(which is in some african city)... to, not showing the stopped top(what do you call it ? :s ). But i was a bit startled when it finally looses momentum.. as he was in dream. And i couldn't find possible explaination. Now it does.It really means that he successfuly faked his own mind or something like that. They could have kept it more subtle. Thanks for the link, btw.


[/spoiler...spoiler....spoiler]


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2010)

@Vamsi, u got one explanation, now try other threads...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 19, 2010)

Insomnia :- 8/10 Nolan's not so famous movie but none the less, it's a great one. Good plot, great acting and awesome direction.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 20, 2010)

hmmm it was ok. The only thing I liked in Insomnia was Al Pacino's acting. IMO the story was not strong enough


----------



## max_demon (Jul 20, 2010)

se7en 9/10 , i liked it really


----------



## latino_ansari (Jul 20, 2010)

Inception : 9/10.... 

** spoiler **
The story was damn good.... But i'm not able to make out whether he was dreaming in the end or not.... so if somebody has clear views then please explain....
****


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2010)

check out my previous reply to vamsi, it has one(not only) theory


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> Inception : 9/10.... ** spoiler **




No offense. Remove the line and encrypt it. Don't discuss anything about the story line or plot points in open reply. Just encrypt it. 



Spoiler



Yea.. according to me.. it is a dream. Because as he is a citizen of US and has its passport. How can he possibly fly to the countries like japan, some african country and Paris so swiftly and fast if he has murder charges on his ass. And we can think he is on other passport with disguise.. but again, we can see his face the same way it was when his wife died(presuming that it is real). We will never see the li'l top fall in entire course of the movie. we will be panned to other person or some one interrupts it. which again gives me creeps. All in all, i think it is a open invitation to audience to think the way they want and frame their own ending, IMO.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 20, 2010)

The shawshank Redemption: excellent , class  and awesome movie...mostly underrated


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2010)

Nemes!s said:


> The shawshank Redemption: excellent , class  and awesome movie...mostly underrated



 this is an underrated movie???
Dude, this is in no1 spot in IMDB for decades......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2010)

May be he meant on the scales of Box office records and Oscars  . MAY BE.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 20, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> Inception : 9/10.... The story was damn good.... But i'm not able to make out whether he was dreaming in the end or not.... so if somebody has clear views then please explain....



Dude I dont want to be rude but ever heard of a term called "*Spoiler*", your statement is straight flat jolt to a person who is interested in the movie and reads your comment ....... just see how *vamsi *has discuessed about the movie. Care to remove it or color encrypt it before anybody pulls his hair off after reading your statement.

.... cheez man people like these should be banned from the thread for a while so that they learn ......


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2010)

^hey sam, where's ur review? U went to see d movie last day right, u told...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 21, 2010)

Any way *Inception* ... *8/10* .... Already so much has been discussed here that I think my take would just be a formality ......  Few things though.............., heart of the concept is more or less like Matrix, but yes the execution is altogether different. Leo D Cap is now in my top 5 actors of all time, including Tom Hanks .... 

***********SPOILERS***********

My take at the end matches couple of people out there on IMDB.... which is......
it does not matter if Cobb was still in a dream at the end, coz it becomes irrelevant for him or he does not care if his reality is actually a dream.
His paranoia of constantly checking his reality is gone when he sees his children's faces. Since he mentioned that he could never see their faces in his dreams, this actually provides him even more satisfaction than may be the reality .......He is home and that is all what matters to him

None the less brain simulation movie, after Matrix 1 and 2 this one was the only movie that had be glued to every dialog in the movie ..... will see it once more to understand the intricacies.... 

***********END***********


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2010)

*Thana Theke Aschi (Bengali, english translate of title "Coming from Police Station") 8/10*

This is a remake of a 1965 movie acted by our very beloved Uttam Kumar. A very different kind of story. The remake does not have an IMDB entry so posting the official website url: Thana Theke Aschi, Official Website, Starring Paoli Dam, Sabyasachi Chakraborty, Rudranil Ghosh, Parambrata...

For the interested ones I'm putting the synopsis here,



> Laughter… the familiar chink of glasses and crockery… the dazzle of the chandeliers… In a dark, dingy room smeared with grime, Sandhya Mondal is weeping……. Amarnath Mallick, the business magnate and powerful politician is celebrating. So is his socialite wife Sutopa…. over the engagement of their daughter Rinita to the young, rich and ambitious Rajat Dutta… who is the son of another business tycoon known to them…. Sandhya Mondal is encompassed by darkness….fear, dread, shame…..she is lost…she can see nothing but blackness ahead of her…..
> 
> The party is over. It was a grand success. The guests have departed. The sparkling jewelry that Rinita has received needs to be put away…….but that can wait. Now that the guests have all gone, the Mallick household will sit down to do a post mortem of the party. Arin, the non-conformist scion of the Mallick family will also sit to discuss the party with his Mom and Dad, Sis and Brother-in-law-to -be……The final flicker of light fades in Panchanantala bustee…..
> 
> ...



Interested ones can check this out. Contains a few predictable twists but good gripping story indeed.

IMDB link for original movie: Thana Theke Aschi (1965)


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2010)

*Inception*

I watched yesterday and watched again today.

9/10.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 21, 2010)

Trying my best to avoid reading Inception posts till I watch the movie. And its gonna be a while! 

Wanted to watch After.Life today. Dumb CRCs sigh*


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 21, 2010)

Watched Inception, Nice fresh concept. Loved It. For some reason the Funcinemas was playing the movie with subtitles  , made it little easier to follow the whole dreams/projections etc .


----------



## latino_ansari (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry guys.... i am really sorry for the mistake...... wont happen again...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 21, 2010)

dd_wingrider said:


> Watched Inception, Nice fresh concept. Loved It. For some reason the Funcinemas was playing the movie with subtitles  , made it little easier to follow the whole dreams/projections etc .



whoa,, thanks to telling me dude...will check Fun cinemas out...


----------



## max_demon (Jul 21, 2010)

finalee seen inception lol , i would say its very well ,but i liked matrix quadrology much better


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2010)

Any suggestions on some good comedies preferably for family viewing, folks!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 22, 2010)

max_demon said:


> finalee seen inception lol , i would say its very well ,but i liked matrix quadrology much better



Its a trilogy dude


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ i was wondering too...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 22, 2010)

For family viewing...comedies...that's a tuff one. If you are watching with your girlfriend/wife then:

Meet the Fockers
Meet the Parents
She is Out of My League
Sex Drive...there are many more...

In bollywood, lately I watched Houseful (though didn't like it but there were some funny moments)...you can try Khatta Meetha which is released now...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2010)

@LOLing guys for Matrix quadrology....r u not counting Animatrix?

@Gagan, Khatta-Meetha is not yet released.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 22, 2010)

Watched _The A-Team_ - #awesome. Tank scene was FTW !!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> For family viewing...comedies...that's a tuff one. If you are watching with your girlfriend/wife then:
> 
> Meet the Fockers
> Meet the Parents
> ...


 Thanks for your suggestions gagan!
Any more suggestion friends!


----------



## a_medico (Jul 23, 2010)

*After.Life *(2009) - Twisted script. Some loose ends but definitely interesting. And it has Liam Nelson and Christiana Ricci too. Worth a watch.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 23, 2010)

ichi said:


> ^^ i was wondering too...



u wont understand how matrix started unless u watch the fourth one


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ You do actually in the second part itself, if you can comprehend what the "Architect" says ......


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2010)

@ichi :- Hey man, haven't seen you since a long time!  Well, today I saw one of my fav. childhood movies. I have seen this movies 7 times (according to my parents) in the theater . I loved this movie a lot when I was young. It's a Hindi movie called Border. I hope everyone of you is familiar with it . Will now give it a 7.5/10. Solid movie and still one of my favs .


----------



## max_demon (Jul 23, 2010)

its the animatrix , fourth one (not directly related to matrix trilogy but concerns about the whole matrix world itself) from today's world how the matrix evolved and why etc etc .. and the war of machines and humans


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 24, 2010)

please suggest some movies for me.. 

genres - thriller,action,sci-fi,mystery

movies like matrix,I am legend,I robot,Resident evil 1 etc.
I dont have any idea which to watch.I searched for top rated scifi movies in IMDB and watched one named serenity.But I didnt like it 

Suggest me some movies worth watching.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 25, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> please suggest some movies for me..
> 
> genres - thriller,action,sci-fi,mystery
> 
> ...



Inception.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 25, 2010)

f*ck the ratings  another movie sucked - V for vendetta

2 days 2 movies both sucked.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 25, 2010)

:O , V for Vendetta is one of my favorite movies ... its awsome


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> f*ck the ratings  another movie sucked - V for vendetta
> 
> 2 days 2 movies both sucked.


Wait...what? _*scrubs eyes*_ 

Did you just say V for Vendetta sucked? A Wachowski brothers movie? The one which has Hugo Weaving's articulate dialogue delivery? Natalie Portman's fantastic acting? 

If you would have said 'V' the TV show sucked, I would have believed you. If you would have said 'V' the word sucks, I would have laughed away. But this is simply beyond belief. 

I guess people have their opinion and should keep it. But I'm really curious to know the reason why it sucked?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2010)

The dialogues in V for Vendetta are far beyond the word excellent. And Hugo's delivery just multiplied that excellence with infinity. Watched it nearly 7 times... every time I wasn't able to do anything except dropping my jaw.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am not a movie geek to judge or analyze movies.I dont watch many movies (main reason is that I dont like most of them).That movie didnt impress me.
Only build ups were there no real stuff.I didnt like the story and the philosophical approach.The sci fi and mysteroius contents failed to impress me.
They blended many things to the subject but nothing worked for me.
hm.. I may be the wrong person.

Could you suggest me some movies like I am legend,I robot, Resident evil etc.
I dont like the classic type movies.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2010)

No offense, but V for Vendetta is a great movie. Every time I watch the movie.. particularly where Natalie Portman reads the letter in the prison of a Lesbian... I came THIS close to crying.

coming to year recommendation.. Hills have Ears, Final destination, The Exorcist, Aliens, etc.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 26, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> f*ck the ratings  another movie sucked - V for vendetta
> 
> 2 days 2 movies both sucked.



Try "_Alice in the wonderland_" ...... you will love it .... and go toward .. "_The Chronicles of Narnia ... series_" Leave rest ......... no may be try _aliens in the attic as well _......


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 26, 2010)

Hills Have Eyes dude... or is there a movie named Hills Have Ears ? (not bashing you, seriously asking.).

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------

My post was at vamsi 

And btw, everyone has their own opinions. Don't argue over it.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 26, 2010)

*Hot tub time machine*.... well if you ask me too much of sex comedy ruines the movie (even if its of standard) and that is what happened with HTTM. While reading reviews at IMDB, it was said that this movie is another "Hangover" but it far from it AFAIMC ...... Hangover was class...... this on the other hand had few funny moments, but the comic sex par was ... I dont know .... not funny ....... *6/10 *for me ......

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> And btw, everyone has their own opinions. Don't argue over it.



Yea like you have with Border .... That literally sucked to the core for me ... lol


----------



## NJempire (Jul 26, 2010)

here some Korean stuff:
A moment to remember
A Millionaire's First Love
my little bride
My.Sassy.Girl

4 of the very best I have ever seen...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *Hot tub time machine*.... well if you ask me too much of sex comedy ruines the movie (even if its of standard) and that is what happened with HTTM. While reading reviews at IMDB, it was said that this movie is another "Hangover" but it far from it AFAIMC ...... Hangover was class...... this on the other hand had few funny moments, but the comic sex par was ... I dont know .... not funny ....... *6/10 *for me ......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...



lol yeah. Dunno why, but love that movie.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> f*ck the ratings  another movie sucked - V for vendetta
> 
> 2 days 2 movies both sucked.


u know what!!
this movie has the best dialogues i've ever seen/heard(whatever fits.....lol)

but it depends.....


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2010)

I too watched Hot Tub Time Machine. Certainly not comparable to Hangover, but had many funny moments although doing another "Back to the Future" (with character Lou, betting and winning, Lougle etc.) they should have thought about something new.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> f*ck the ratings  another movie sucked - V for vendetta
> 
> 2 days 2 movies both sucked.


should have tried with fries 

Watched Sholay, Gabbar was funny as hell. Look at his expressions 

Two favorite things: 1) Aaaak...thooo 2) Haramzadeyyyyy
Hint: Thakur gets a chance to reply with 1)
Veeru gets a chance to reply with 2)

This movie is still awesome though my perception of it has changed in a funny way. 
8/10 from me.

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




NJempire said:


> here some Korean stuff:
> 1.A moment to remember
> 2.A Millionaire's First Love
> 3.my little bride
> ...



1. Melodrama, sad movie, beautiful actress
2. Melodrama, slightly unrealistic setting, good tracks, sad movie, unconventionally beautiful actress
3. Funny movie, pencil scene is awesome, good funny cute tracks. actress is cute too
4. Best romantic comedy movie, chulbuli actress

Since you have taken a plunge into Korean movies then try these ones too:
1. *The Classic* (my favorite movie, same actress "A Moment to Remember")
2. *3 iron* (artistically pleasing movie with no dialogs)
3. *...ing* (same actor as in "My Little Bride", actress is cute and some serious acting talent)
4. *Lover's Concerto* (best Melodrama I have ever seen executed perfectly, hav two actresses, one from "A Moment to Remember" and other one is the prettiest one IMO (unconventionally pretty), and actor is from My Sassy Girl) 
5. *Once Upon A Time in High School* (Taekwondo and school life with first love, what more can one expect, there is one fighting scene which will blow you away)
6. *Once in A Summer* (another melodrama, I'd rate it lower than Lover's Concerto but probably among the best, one memorable song too)
7. *Sad Movie* (title says it all, its like a fairy tale, everything looks so perfect and starts as a feel good funny movie but ends on a sad note, four stories intersecting at some point and you can definitely relate to one of the charater over there)


----------



## a_medico (Jul 27, 2010)

ichi said:


> should have tried with fries
> 
> Watched Sholay, Gabbar was funny as hell. Look at his expressions
> 
> ...




To add to Korean movie list:-
*
Marathon *- A must must watch for every korean movie fan
*Thirst* - A very unusual Vampire movie. But be ready for some gore and explicit scenes.

Sholay - I always watched it from the humor point of view. I watched it very late in life but by then, TV had ruined it for me. Each scene from the movie has been brillantly exploited by MTVs, Vs etc channels as a spoof. My favorite being :-

Samba sitting on small hill. Gabbar repeatedly asking questions to Samba _"Arre o samba..."_ etc etc

After a while Samba gets irritated and shouts at Gabbar...._"Abe saale Gabbar...kitne sawal poochta hai? .. Sala ek to itni upar yaha oxygen kam hai aur tu sawal pe sawal pooche ja raha hai" _

Lolll..

And of course there there unlimited Thakur and his hands scenes.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

^^I wouldn't recommend Thirst so soon as its on a darker side of Korean Cinema. Requires a lot more maturity and open mindedness. Similarly Oldboy, vengeance series, Kim Ki Duk's movies (bad guy, Seom, Shi Gan etc) etc. These will seem boring and tasteless at first to a casual movie watcher.

Back in school these old classics were nothing but serious business for me. There was a time when I thought that people who die in movies died actually...lol.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2010)

ichi said:


> 2. Melodrama, slightly unrealistic setting, good tracks, sad movie, unconventionally beautiful actress


I found it very similar to "A walk to remember".



> 4. Best romantic comedy movie, chulbuli actress


This is the best movie I've ever seen (actually seen more that 20 times)



> 4. *Lover's Concerto* (best Melodrama I have ever seen executed perfectly, hav two actresses, one from "A Moment to Remember" and other one is the prettiest one IMO (unconventionally pretty), and actor is from My Sassy Girl)


This is a complex movie... 

Korea is no1 in producing melodrama movies.........seriously even beats India with KJO trying very hard to get the crown back.

And, how could u guys forget "Christmas in August" and "Il Mare" ?
Romantic, fairytale lovestory and ending that makes ur throat choke...


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

^^
+1
Il Mare is sci-fi + romantic story

Havent seen Christmas in August, who is the lead ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2010)

See, I'm not very good at remembering Korean actor names...
But IMDB shows he was in "Shiri"
Palwolui Christmas (1998)


----------



## a_medico (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ Gotto watch it next.

And I forgot to mention *Spider Forest*. A very twisted brainfcuk movie but quite enjoyable!


*Encounters at the end of the world* - Wonderful documentary related to Antarctica. Beautifully filmed.
*
Clash of the titans* - OKish. Popcorn stuff.

*Killers* - Maaf stuff. Ashton Kutcher & Katherine Heigl. Good chemistry but average script and direction.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> See, I'm not very good at remembering Korean actor names...
> But IMDB shows he was in "Shiri"
> Palwolui Christmas (1998)


IMDB is blocked :/
I hav got to compensate for 6 months of my life without movies. Will get it once I set up my rig and some good BB connection.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 27, 2010)

speaking of korean movies , A Tale Of Two Sisters is also very nice watch ... though you need to watch it 7 times to understand it .. (3 times in dream)


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2010)

*The Last King of Scotland.*


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2010)

~~~~spoiler~~~~




> I know they could fly and spin around, but it seems they had super human powers too? And could use ESP with some people? That scene where they were flying in the hotel room, they could do that when they are in a coma too?
> 
> Plus that one guy with blue eyes ends up flying to a snowy country so he can retrieve a paper windmill from his dad..why were there no doctors there? And he let his dad just sit there dying without a word to him? Was the windmill toy a collector's item?
> 
> ...



~~~~spoiler~~~~
This might be the most hilarious question on Inception...do check this out...
This is what happens when a girl sees a Nolan movie (well, no intention of insulting other brainy gals)

Please check out teh whole thread: IMDb :: Boards :: Inception (2010) :: So what were their super powers?


---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

And people are actually complaining about this: IMDb :: Boards :: Inception (2010) :: Not enough nudity and gore....


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Watched another film - Minority Report. I found this one interesting  unlike the previous 2 movies - serenity and V for vendetta.Both were dull and this one was interesting.

How about these films..?

The island
28 Days Later
The Fugitive
The Departed 
Enemy of the State


----------



## Rahim (Jul 28, 2010)

*The Conversation*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 28, 2010)

The A-Team : - 7/10

It's a good, action packed movie! Simple fun!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I told u guys.......there will be another *SAW* 
And here it is

SAW VII 3D - Movie Trailers & Clips - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Well I told u guys.......there will be another *SAW*


Wasn't the end of Saw VI obvious enough to have another sequel?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2010)

^No...SAW producers always interacts (and take advice from) me b4 making a final decision


----------



## max_demon (Jul 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> And people are actually complaining about this: IMDb :: Boards :: Inception (2010) :: Not enough nudity and gore....




I also missed it .. me too wanted atleast some bloody scene


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 29, 2010)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* - Its in swedish but what an amazing ride. Awesome movie, a must watch.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 29, 2010)

I see most of you guys don't watch hindi movies here. Anybody planning to watch OUTIM this weekend?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2010)

We see hindi movies......and u seem to miss the reviews/opinions here.

OUTIM: not very hopeful about it. It contains the actors I don't like.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2010)

How is A-Team?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 29, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> I see most of you guys don't watch hindi movies here. Anybody planning to watch *OUATIM* this weekend?



corrected


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> How is A-Team?


Decent enough for one watch. I found The Losers to be better than it.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2010)

^My friend is bugging me to get it and i am resiting it   This is the first time he has been exposed to CIA-powers and he calls this movie mind-ffff  What will happen if he watches our favourites!!!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 30, 2010)

Cutting moments 1997... is great short movie. i like it especially that unmentionable part.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> We see hindi movies......and u seem to miss the reviews/opinions here.
> 
> OUTIM: not very hopeful about it. It contains the actors I don't like.


 
I do see but not as much as for English movies. And also I'm sure most of the guys here don't like in general hindi movies. 
OUATIM has one of my fav actor so looking forward to it. Read positive reviews about it.

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




himadri_sm said:


> corrected


 Thanks for correcting himadri


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 30, 2010)

some days ago I watched Beauty and the Beast (1991) the Disney one...yepp it is very old..but very nice story. Also, as I didn't knew the story I liked the movie very much...there were some boring parts in the movie when characters start singing...apart from that the movie is worth watching...

somehow I have noticed that animation movies are generally good...prior to B&B I watched How to Train Your Dragon...which was again an awesome movie...shud have watched in 3D...there were some breath taking moments...but i guess u guys have already discussed that...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 30, 2010)

Fun With Dick and Jane :- 6.5/10
Jim Carrey's the man!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, friends, watched 'Traitor' 2-3 days back. It was a okay movie, I liked it. But could not understand if Samir Horn was working really undercover for the FBI, then why would he blow the US embassy in France? And secondly, why did he even agree to blow even one long distance bus in USA? These are the facts which feel illogical.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2010)

Did anyone see this movie *The Yes Men Fix the World *?
Now freely available in P2P network...

Check out some serious stuff...
After SICKO, I liked this one...

*7.5/10*


----------



## max_demon (Jul 31, 2010)

Aftermath   Aftermath (1994)

7/10

saw this  i love necrophilia after watching this.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2010)

*Kick-Ass* *8/10*

This is a far better action movie than any others I've recently seen. Nice concept but I missed the reason for all the hype...

IMDB top 250??? Why?



~~~SPOILER~~~
Was BigDaddy burnt enough to die on chair?

~~~Spoiler end~~~


*The Losers* *5.5/10*

An average action flick.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 31, 2010)

Watched *Surrogates* - 6.3/10 .


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kaidan 8/10*

Its not a horror movie rather a fairy tale movie...its kind of movie u have heard ur grany telling u while, u were a kind.

at least 1-2 stories I've read. 

But the style and the artistic level depicted in this movie made it to such a phenomenon. Another thing that must be mentioned is the way ancient Japan is shown none ever tried that.

From attire, sports, food, utensils all....very neatly taken care of.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2010)

*Kairo 7.5/10*

Its a different horror movie. It sure is creepy but I could not get the concept. 

Ghosts overtaking the world!!! Well that was the result but the reason is still not clear to me. 

One thing that is mentionable about this movie is the appearance of ghosts. They just don't appear in this movie, i.e unlike in hollywood horror movies, suddenly a figure appears in a room or place, here the ghosts appear slowly from thin air, u really need to rewind a few seconds to catch the whole thing.

Good effort and something different.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of Crystal Skull* - gr8 movie !!


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

watched hurt locker, decent movie but what was so exceptional about it ? May be the crappy lcd screen in dell studio ruined it for me. One dialog where main protagonist says that you love many things when you r a kid than now. Somewhere down the lane in our life we just lose the love with small trivial things. 

Watched District 13 in fast forward again, great parkour movie and good execution style.

Watche Karthik Calling Karthik in ff, seems a good movie. Will watch it  again completely.

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

watched Ravan too in ff, this movie is wtf except the location


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

*inception
10/10* from me

a must seeeeeeeeeee movieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
guys this is the real deal


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind :- 8/10
Terrific movie. The concept was brilliant plus it also has a touchy emotional side. Plus I didn't know that Jim Carrey can play a serious role so well.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind :- 8/10
> Terrific movie. The concept was brilliant plus it also has a touchy emotional side. Plus I didn't know that Jim Carrey can play a serious role so well.



yup
nice story
thats the first movie i saw in which jim carrey was playing a serious role
and he did it very well

saw A CHRISTMAS CAROL 
he did good voice acting


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

ichi said:


> Watche Karthik Calling Karthik in ff, seems a good movie. Will watch it  again completely.


Don't fast forward it. The movie is pretty good. I had very less expectations when I started out, but it turned out to be a surprise package. The story is unique and served as a good break from the usual bore-fest flicks.


----------



## pushkar (Aug 2, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Kick-Ass* *8/10*
> 
> This is a far better action movie than any others I've recently seen. Nice concept but I missed the reason for all the hype...


I loved that movie. Never saw the imdb rating though.

I watched She's out of my League few days ago. Plot was nothing too special, but it was good light-hearted movie. Plus, Alice Eve is so hot. ♥


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2010)

@Ethan :- True. Even I had less expectations for it but it turned out to be pretty sensible.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2010)

*Silent Hill (6.5/10)*
*The Last House on the Left* (6.7/10)


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2010)

*Christmas in August* - Good love story. Typical Korean. Gorgeous actress who went into hiding after 2002. A little retro feel as its a 1998 movie.

*Shelter (2010)* - From the makers (or writer, I think) of _Identity_. Gripping horror. Will remind you of a famous movie after watching it. Good for one time watch.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 2, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind :- 8/10
> Terrific movie. The concept was brilliant plus it also has a touchy emotional side. Plus I didn't know that Jim Carrey can play a serious role so well.



Watch *Number 23* ... if you wanna see Jim Carry in another awsome serious role (if ofcourse you already haven't seen the movie)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2010)

@Sam :- I have that movie. It's on my list. Will see it soon .


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Don't fast forward it. The movie is pretty good. I had very less expectations when I started out, but it turned out to be a surprise package. The story is unique and served as a good break from the usual bore-fest flicks.



+1 for KCK. I can relate to FA character. I am not a schizophrenic or something but that subdued, introvert thing.

You rarely get to see good movies on TV and if they air it at all; you are nowhere near your TV. I would consider myself lucky that I saw "The Visitor" on Pix. This is the kind of movie that would play on your mind long after you have seen it. The sublime story, loneliness, shades of romance, post 9/11 America. This movie has got everything. I would rate it 9/10 without battling my eyelid. Keep an eye on Pix listings and don't miss this one. Please.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2010)

I saw 2 movies
1.Nanny McPhee And The Big Bang....6/10

Good children movie

2.How To Make Love To A Woman

A good movie...comedy and romantic..dont worry its a clean movie


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2010)

*Defendor* ..... My my my what an emotionl light hearted movie was this .... Its about a mentally challanged person who thinks its his duty to eradicate crime from this world and the only way he can do it is by becoming a super Hero......... the subject is not absolutely novel .... but people who know me also know that I always emphasize on the presentation.......ofcourse with a sensible direction .... this one does not dissappoint in any aspect ...... heart warming performance by the protagonist....senti dudes will gonna shead a tear the the credits roll ....... *6.8/10* ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun of the Dead :- 7.5/10
Fun flick. Comedy, action... it's a nice little all in one package to be enjoyed!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ Now try *Zombiland *.. for me Zombiland scored more than Shawn of the dead in the same Genre ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2010)

@all comcerned abt KCK
I will definitely watch this movie completely. Even i can relate to karthik as i too hav went thru similar circumstances.
Its just that in 14' dell studio i was not finding it enjoyable, print was also not that great.

I plan to watch it on 24' screen  hopefully next month.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 3, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Now try *Zombiland *.. for me Zombiland scored more than Shawn of the dead in the same Genre ...



Already watched it and I too like it more cause it has more action and more comedy .


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2010)

Saw *Once Upon a time in mumbai*..huhLong name

Find it better then most of the films released recently..film is damn serious..not a single comedy scene...all the actors did very well..Just loved the background music


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2010)

^^i like actress(prachi desai) in retro look. Will see it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 4, 2010)

Got Aftermath after reading max_demon's post. Let's see how it turns out 

---------- Post added 04-08-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 03-08-2010 at 11:06 PM ----------

Okay, first of all... thanks a lot to max_demon for pointing out Aftermath. So I just finished watching it. It's a 30min short film with around 24mins of the main content. It's one of THE most sickest, disturbing and gory movies I have ever seen. The direction is great and so are the special effects. It's terrific for a low-budget short film. 7.5/10


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

Watched *Cypher 7.0/10* last night - awesome movie !


----------



## azzu (Aug 4, 2010)

*Black Hawk Down*
First of all thx Vamci anna For sugggesting it ..
Loved this moviee.. a Must Must watch.
m Watched it 4 times in last 3 days

* 8/10*
Highly Recommended


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if scott pilgrim vs the world will be released in India?and if so when?

to those who dont know abt it- watch trailer on youtube and try to get the graphic novel series on which movie is based on.

the trailer looks really good.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> please suggest some movies for me..
> 
> genres - thriller,action,sci-fi,mystery
> 
> ...



serentiy is brilliant movie but u wont enjoy unless u see firefly tv series first, of which movie is continuation.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2010)

Watched valkiri (or something like that) last 1.5hrs...liked it 

What did I miss?


----------



## chicha (Aug 4, 2010)

Valkrie ( I hope I got the spelling right ) is a great great movie saw it 3 times. 

The biggest shock I had was when I was going through some posts I read some one saying Inception was not a good movie or something like that.

INCEPTION is the best movie out there, hands down Mr Nolan is getting better with each movie. Inception is a movie GODS would make,act,produce when they are at their creative best.Having said that I would understand if the movie is not understood the first time around. 

The second shock was V for Vendetta, dude come on man there is no other movie where the Dialogs were so perfectly delivered, beautiful script, great acting, you could feel what was going on in the mind of the guy in the mask. Its a great great movie. I know every one has different likings but this movie is amazing.

Karthik calling Karthik was a nice nice movie, very rarely you see a movie like this from bollywood or any other lang in India. The movie was ruined by the cast who could not act.

I saw A-TEAM now this movie is a pure time pass, no time during this movie was I bored not even for a second.

there was a topic about Jim carry in a serious role I think he did a good job in 
The Trueman Show, I think no one else would have done better job than him in that movie.

I saw Hot tub time machine good time pass movie comedy 6/10


----------



## Neuron (Aug 4, 2010)

Got 100+GBs of movies from one of my friends!!!!! I'm not much of a reviewer but will post my ratings after watching them.

The Watchmen --------------------------- 6.9/10
GI Joe,The Rise of Cobra ------------------ 6.3/10
*The Illusionist ------------------------- 8/10*
The Karate Kid --------------------------- 6.6/10
*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button --- 7.9/10*
Ice Age 3 -------------------------------- 6.8/10
10,000 BC -------------------------------- 5.1/10
Perfume,The story of a murderer ----------  5.3/10
Little Man -------------------------------- 6.7/10
School For Scoundrels --------------------- 6.1/10
The Davinci Code -------------------------- 7.4/10
Angels And Demons ------------------------ 7.5/10


yep,that's it for now


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 5, 2010)

Once Upon A Time In Mumbai :- 7/10
A decent movie and much better than all the horrible bollywood flicks coming out right now.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 5, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Got Aftermath after reading max_demon's post. Let's see how it turns out
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-08-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 03-08-2010 at 11:06 PM ----------
> 
> Okay, first of all... thanks a lot to max_demon for pointing out Aftermath. So I just finished watching it. It's a 30min short film with around 24mins of the main content. It's one of THE most sickest, disturbing and gory movies I have ever seen. The direction is great and so are the special effects. It's terrific for a low-budget short film. 7.5/10



i know many Gorier movies too  how about cannibal holocaust as ur next movie? it has the infamous pole scene...

Also in Guinea Pig Series the 1st 2 movies are awsome ... especially the second one..

there are more i will post later...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 5, 2010)

max_demon said:


> i know many Gorier movies too  how about cannibal holocaust as ur next movie? it has the infamous pole scene...
> 
> Also in Guinea Pig Series the 1st 2 movies are awsome ... especially the second one..
> 
> there are more i will post later...



Seen Cannibal Holocaust around 2 times . One of my fav gore movies lol. Will try the Guinea Pig series .


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

Escape from Helll, Cannibal Holocaust are most "sick" movies I have ever seen....there are plenty more (many of them Japanese)...I will post the names if you like..

BTW now I stopped watching them as I noticed that it was changing me as a person...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2010)

u two saddists go german...
go to demonoid and select language as german

then see the results.......


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2010)

Saw *Aftermath* yesterday...Was it even a movie?? Its just blood and gore...*Ninja Assassin* was much better movie with blood and gore


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2010)

^are all guys taking about blood & flesh movies.....
watch this movie then Fredy vs Jason......


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

hehehe and Japanese too...gory and over explicit (read sexual) scenes, stupid and out of the world ideas (e.g. in this one movie there was a mentally unbalanced guy who used to sell her sis's breast milk...in bottles yukkk)...then there was another in which a man has sex with a dead girl's body and gets stuck in it as the body begins to decay.i don't know how do these guys think about all this crap...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> ^are all guys taking about blood & flesh movies.....
> watch this movie then Fredy vs Jason......



Karan, Freddy vs. Jason is kid comparing to the movies they are talking about.

Their movies are not only gory but sick!

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




gagan007 said:


> hehehe and Japanese too...gory and over explicit (read sexual) scenes, stupid and out of the world ideas (e.g. in this one movie there was a mentally unbalanced guy who used to sell her sis's breast milk...in bottles yukkk)...then there was another in which a man has sex with a dead girl's body and gets stuck in it as the body begins to decay.i don't know how do these guys think about all this crap...



take my advice of demonoid...and u'll get lotsa necromonger movies in german category.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2010)

yaah saw *fredy vs jeson* and even *A nightmare on Elm Street* series & *Friday the 13th series*...not much fun

Somedays back saw a Japanese zombie movie...yuk y they even create them


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> take my advice of demonoid...and u'll get lotsa necromonger movies in german category.


oh yeah...human mind has no limitation....do they make such kinda movies 
in german.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2010)

Thread direction reminds me of Marebito.

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

Also I don't like movies with real animal cruelty.

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

except oldboy


----------



## max_demon (Aug 5, 2010)

Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom (1975) -- This one is not exactly gore movie but in the 'saddist'/socking movies its still there.. (i personally love the last 10 minutes)

Eating Schoolgirls: Osaka Telephone Club (1997) -- Another Gore/Sick movie .. this is so sick that even google results are disgusting. 

Ryôjoku mesu ichiba - kankin (1986) -- not much of gore/horror factor but still nice watch..

Stacy: Attack of the Schoolgirl Zombies (2001) -- funny gore zombie flick.. the scene where they take out the vertebres and brain of that girl was awsome ..

Ichi the Killer (2001) and Koroshiya 1: The Animation Episode 0 (2002) (V) -- Must watch for some normal action 'gore' movie fan.

Cutting Moments (1997) -- micro budgut movie with almost no dialogues.. but a little sock factor.

Faces of Death (1978) -- personal favourite.. only 40% of the footage is faked so you are always wondering which one is real and which one is fake... the DVD also contains a director's commentry for making it more appealing.


Bonus -- There's even an documentry related to snuff movies here it is -- 

YouTube - ‪The Dark Side Of Porn - Does Snuff Exist? Part 1‬&lrm; ( NSFW )!!

even more.. This is my favourite serial killer ..Tsutomu Miyazaki (i know its not that much related to these movies but still i would like to share lol )

Tsutomu Miyazaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> "Interspersed among them was video footage and pictures of his victims. He was also reported to be a fan of horror films and had an extensive collection, with the centerpieces being the first five Guinea Pig films;"



(lol he looks little like me too hehe  )


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2010)

yaah Stacy was the girl zombie movie i was talking about.....Saw it


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2010)

^^ *Faces of death* is a rare feature film  and I think you are the first one who has mentioned it here ..... I saw it couple of years ago and was impressed but shocked and depressed as well as quite a few scenes make you gloom ...... good that you brought it in here .....


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

how about "A Clockwork Orange"...one of the best sick movies 

I have downloaded Lie Down with Dogs...wanna see what's in there which made some countries ban it..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2010)

@gagan, Please don't insult that movie its gem and those u mentioned are, well ya...not for weak hearted


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 5, 2010)

@Max_demon :- That list seems interesting .


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2010)

Friends does anyone have good suggestion for SFX, Surround sound etc apart from the Matrix, LOR triology and Star wars series


----------



## azzu (Aug 6, 2010)

Watched * sev7en *
Good watch..
my rating * 7.5 *
Gave me Some nightmares 
cudnt stop thinking about the Plot all night ..lol


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2010)

Jennifer's Body - 6/10..+1 for megan fox 


rhitwick said:


> @gagan, Please don't insult that movie its gem and those u mentioned are, well ya...not for weak hearted



which movie is gem..???
r the movies list posted by max_demon r really sick?????comedy....
no pics r there in imdb....


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2010)

Continuing with gore, *Dread* is slow paced but a great psychological gore. It really tested my senses and tolerance to the extremes. Dont expect blood slash etc, but if you watch, you'll know what I mean.

Thanks for *Marebito*. Half way through it and already loving it. Had to leave it in the middle due to prolonged power cut last night. But I have made my opinion. Its different. And its Japanese  ... Only Japs and Koreans can come up with such stories! Eagerly waiting to watch what happens next!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> which movie is gem..???
> r the movies list posted by max_demon r really sick?????comedy....
> no pics r there in imdb....



its "A clockwork Orange"

and don't expect images of any of the sick movies they mentioned here...


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 6, 2010)

has somebody seen August Underground...another sicko movie...couldn't finish it the first time...will try again...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw *when in Rome*...nice romantic movie


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2010)

All Inception fans, check this out. Not revealing any hint at all about the topic,

LINK


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone going to watch this and post a short review, to put it "Splice is funny, frightening, and shocking all at once."
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splice_(film)


----------



## NJempire (Aug 6, 2010)

Neuron said:


> Got 100+GBs of movies from one of my friends!!!!! I'm not much of a reviewer but will post my ratings after watching them.
> 
> *The Illusionist ------------------------- 8/10*



m8 if you have like "The Illusionist" this much them try "The Prestige " it's 10 times better...  80/10


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 6, 2010)

those who like Jason Statham, should watch "The Italian Job" although main protagonist is Mark Whalberg.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 6, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds - 8/10
The Proposal - 7.1/10
The Book of Eli - 5.5/10



NJempire said:


> m8 if you have like "The Illusionist" this much them try "The Prestige " it's 10 times better...  80/10


Will try


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 6, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Friends does anyone have good suggestion for SFX, Surround sound etc apart from the Matrix, LOR triology and Star wars series


 Folks any suggestions! Will appreciate if somebody gives some suggestions!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 6, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> those who like Jason Statham, should watch "The Italian Job" although main protagonist is Mark Whalberg.



Jason Statham best work was in _Snatch, The bank Job and Crank_


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2010)

@ichi, u r always with such WTF movies........

I just read the wiki details (and storyline) of the movie and I was like WTF and WTH!!!!

Its sure weirdest movie (not over Human Centipede though   )


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2010)

^^good that you reminded me of Human Centipede. Gotta watch em soon. 

Btw I didn't read the plot. But weird and wtf movies are alright with me.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 6, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Folks any suggestions! Will appreciate if somebody gives some suggestions!



Star Trek (2009) - 8.1/10


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2010)

Prestige
9/10

the real side of magicians
a must watch


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2010)

Watched *Tekken* today its 6/10

No storyline...just like mortal combat...full of action...good timepass


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2010)

ichi said:


> Anyone going to watch this and post a short review, to put it "Splice is funny, frightening, and shocking all at once."
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splice_(film)


I have seen it 3 days ago and this movie is a joke. A joke can be funny, frightening and shocking all at once.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2010)

Well my day started with Ringu on world movies. It happened like I got up and went to hall, took the newspaper and switched on TV....RINGU started playing on WM

So, as like last week today is also dedicated to horror movies only 

b/w found Ringu slow paced, and at times boring.
The english version is more dramatic and has more shocking moments


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2010)

The Usual Suspects :- 9/10
One of the most brilliant, twisted and awesome movies I have ever seen! Just amazing!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow , watched INCEPTION today , those who dont like it must be stuck in LIMBO !!
How come Nolan comes with such brilliant ideas !


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2010)

*Wishing Stairs 6.8/10*

A looooong horror movie. Took really long to set up the plot. Not very much horror elements rather you can call it thriller.





I've question, why do all asian ghosts crawl?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2010)

Saw *Furry Vengeance*...5/10

Not a brilliant idea...just an entertaining family movie


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2010)

ico said:


> I have seen it 3 days ago and this movie is a joke. A joke can be funny, frightening and shocking all at once.


I wanna see the side of joke i'll be getting.

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




			
				rhitwick said:
			
		

> I've question, why do all asian ghosts crawl?


Becoz crawling is creepy when u see them on ceiling. Think of spider crawling on ur next. Raises hair, isnt it?


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2010)

*Predators*......After a much hype finally got the chance to view this one .... virdect mix feelings ..... If you compare it with the original .... ..no comparision at all.... ... as a stand alone movie .... I'd say better than AVP2 but not in action and gore but the presentation ...... I'd say an OK attempt ..... It did not make me glue to the seat ... if I may put it that way .........*6.5/10 *... BTW I recently again watched Arnie classic original Predator on Bluray and I must say even today and after 4 viewings I still was able to feel the tention that movie creates ... truly classic ..... 

Waiting for *The Expendables* next friday ... 

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------

*Drive* I never though B grade movie could be fun too .... watch this one ... acting is crappy but the dialogues are geniunly funny but the best part is the martial arts action ... top notch ... very much in the lines of any A grade jacky movie ..... A situation ...

The protagnist and his friend get their ass wipped in a fight and fall side by side

HERO :: Damm switch back to plan A
Friend :: <<Huffing>> Whats Plan A
HERO :: Dont get shot ..
Friend n HERO :: Good plan  ...... and up they go .. .. ...lol ... *6.5/10*


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 8, 2010)

watched *Antitrust* - good movie


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2010)

*IP Man* - F*ckin' Awesome. Fantastic fight choreography & well knitted story line. The final showdown could have been more exciting had they shown a tough duel between Ip and Miura. Must watch for sure.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ You watched it now !! Damm....... IP Man is my one of THE best martial arts movies I have seen ...... *IP Man 2* not falling far behind .... although the finalay of the first one was more satisfying that the second one . but still fights in the second one are classic as well.... go for IP Man 2 ASAP ....


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2010)

Clash of the titans.
The movie has been made entirely for the special effects.The dialogues were a bit cliched.
Otherwise not a bad movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ You watched it now !! Damm....... IP Man is my one of THE best martial arts movies I have seen ...... *IP Man 2* not falling far behind .... although the finalay of the first one was more satisfying that the second one . but still fights in the second one are classic as well.... go for IP Man 2 ASAP ....


I had it lying around for almost a year now and thought of watching it yesterday. I'll be watching sequel today or tomorrow. My addiction to TV series has sidelined movies for quite a long time now. My frequency of watching movies has gone down drastically.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2010)

Ek Ruka Hua Faisla directed by Basu Chatterjee.

Its a hindi version of another good movie 12 Angry Men.
I had no expectation from this hindi remake because most often hindi adaptations are pathetic. But this movie is so good and all the actors are convincing and not a single one was a passenger or filling up the numbers.
Both movies are equally good.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 9, 2010)

Last week I watched Memento...it was in my pending list bcuz I knew it was the inspiration behind Ghajini. What can I say...though the concept was same but the story is way different, plus you know Aamir Khan...he can never do injustice to any role. 

Yesterday I watched "City of Gold", based on Mumbai life style..actually it portrayed life of cotton mill workers in Mumbai during 1970-1980s. During some scenes you will say that they were copied from Vaastav (which was yet another incredible movie). All in all very sad movie...but worth watching...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Ek Ruka Hua Faisla directed by Basu Chatterjee.
> 
> Its a hindi version of another good movie 12 Angry Men.
> I had no expectation from this hindi remake because most often hindi adaptations are pathetic. But this movie is so good and all the actors are convincing and not a single one was a passenger or filling up the numbers.
> Both movies are equally good.



I really liked acting of Annu Kapur. At that time he was might be the youngest actor among them but the way he portrayed the character of the old man was awesome!!!

Really good remake as the director and scriptwriter stayed close to the original subject...

b/w did u know there was remake of 12 angry Men in english last year or the previous year.
12 (2007/I)

I did not watch it but from the promo it seemed they had added a lot of back story to the boy's character.
(IMDB says its loosely based on the previous movie but the promo clearly mentioned 12 angry men)


----------



## Xmen360 (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys please suggest some feel good movies which are on the lines of "Evolution", "GalaxyQuest" and such which has the comedy thing as well as a bit of world ending/apocalyse, nice likeable characters, scifi+comedy+mystery .... I mean come on guys you get it what I am trying to say here   So please suggest some ...   Thanks a lot..


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I really liked acting of Annu Kapur. At that time he was might be the youngest actor among them but the way he portrayed the character of the old man was awesome!!!
> 
> Really good remake as the director and scriptwriter stayed close to the original subject..


and what about that lip licking Pankaj Kapoor?


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 9, 2010)

@xmen ..watch Pitch Black and after that..The Chronicles of Riddick !

Movies I saw this weekend 

*Kick Ass (9/10)*
Totally jhakass movie

*Tere Bin Laden - (7/10)*
Some scenes are funny but movie is very short 

*Once upon a time - (8/10)*
Good acting by Ajay Devgn

*When in Rome (7.5/10)*
Nice romantic time pass


----------



## max_demon (Aug 9, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Last week I watched Memento...it was in my pending list bcuz I knew it was the inspiration behind Ghajini. What can I say...though the concept was same but the story is way different, plus you know Aamir Khan...he can never do injustice to any role.



ghajini is nowhere near memento , *no offence* but the reverse chronological order of the movie makes us feel as the protagonist of the movie.

yesterday i watched aisha  i was thinking its another stupid movie but it turned out to be better than what i thought .. based on book "Emma" its really well adaptation for indian screens.


----------



## Xmen360 (Aug 9, 2010)

@esumitkumar ..have seen them both.I am looking for movies which have a comedy factor in it with an end of the world or apocalyptic twist to it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2010)

max_demon said:


> ghajini is nowhere near memento , *no offence* but the reverse chronological order of the movie makes us feel as the protagonist of the movie.
> 
> yesterday i watched aisha  i was thinking its another stupid movie but it turned out to be better than what i thought .. based on book "Emma" its really well adaptation for indian screens.



I'd watch it for Abhay's acting


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2010)

Gonna watch the Enter the Matrix triology today in 720p


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 10, 2010)

Xmen360 said:


> @esumitkumar ..have seen them both.I am looking for movies which have a comedy factor in it with an end of the world or apocalyptic twist to it.



ok..have u seen my fav director kubrick's 2001 a space odessey and its sequel ?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @ichi, u r always with such WTF movies........
> 
> I just read the wiki details (and storyline) of the movie and I was like WTF and WTH!!!!
> 
> Its sure weirdest movie (not over Human Centipede though   )


Human Centipede is downright disgusting,though I have seen worse


----------



## Xmen360 (Aug 10, 2010)

esumitkumar ... I have seen 2001 space .. but I dont know its sequel.

check out these movies ..The 10 Greatest Science Fiction Comedies

I am looking for such movies.Too bad most of the movies on that list I have already seen. Are there more please do tell ...


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 10, 2010)

@xmen 

2010 (1984)


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 10, 2010)

ichi said:


> I'd watch it for Abhay's acting


So will I...never missed any of his movies since "Socha Na Tha" another fundu movie...


About reverse chronological order movies...they don't suit my taste...I disliked Vantage Point mainly because of that reason...Its like I watched movie to get some relaxation but ended up processing more than normal...


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2010)

^^Irreversible (reverse chrono and depressing stuff)

I m all for movies beyond Human Centipede, suggest some.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2010)

^Abe khud bana abhi....psycho


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2010)

^^it can't be happening soon


----------



## Neuron (Aug 10, 2010)

Children of heaven -8/10  
An iranian film.It's one of most well directed films i've ever seen.Have a brilliant storyline too.A must watch.



Psychosocial said:


> Gonna watch the Enter the Matrix triology today in 720p



Don't forget to watch the animatrix series too if you haven't yet.They are as good as the trilogy.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Neuron said:


> Children of heaven -8/10
> An iranian film.It's one of most well directed films i've ever seen.Have a brilliant storyline too.A must watch.



yupp..watched it after it was nominated for oscars...heartwarming storyline...a tale of young brother and her sister and how do they share a pair of sneakers without letting their parents know about it...


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2010)

^Isnt it the same where the kid wants to lose a race to get his desired prize(shoes) but ended up finishing 1st?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2010)

ichi said:


> ^^Irreversible (reverse chrono and depressing stuff)
> 
> I m all for movies beyond Human Centipede, suggest some.


OK,you can start off with Titicut Follies,Necromantik etc.These are gruesome without much of a storyline.There are lots of movies which are not graphically violent but extremely disturbing.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 10, 2010)

max_demon said:


> ghajini is nowhere near memento , *no offence* but the reverse chronological order of the movie makes us feel as the protagonist of the movie.



Yea thats what I was kinda thinking ..... Amar Khan does justice to the role but Memento was way beyond his reach , plus HERO is always correct and is justified kind of bollywood adaptation is crap like hell which is what was done with Gajaini ...... I can remember the same happened with the hindi adaptation of Primal Fear .... (forgot the hindi name) but it sucked like hell ....


----------



## a_medico (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ It was Deewangee.

And I think Aamir sucked being part of the dud called Ghajani.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ Yes Deewangee ... thanks and yes thats what I meant when I said Memento was way beyond his reach ....


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2010)

^and what about the indian audiences? WOuldnt it be a disaster to make such a brilliant movie for indian palate?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

watched momento
was better than gajini


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 11, 2010)

watched 2 movies

The Island (2005) - 7.5
Disturbia (2007) - 7.5

How about 28 days later and 28 weeks later..?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2010)

Watched *IP Man*...7/10

At least the fights looked real in that movie

would get IP Man 2 today lets see


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> How about 28 days later and 28 weeks later..?


Gems if you like post apocalyptic movies, the environment and tension is awesome.

Both are my fav movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2010)

Guys, check out this FF extension,
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161775/

Install it and notice the difference on the IMDB page of any movie...

You will be surprised and HAPPY 

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

Well, someone checkout this movie and let me know what level of violence is there...

Matthew Hopkins: Witchfinder General (1968)

Maybe Paranj can try this...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2010)

The ff addon changed the homepage to a smarter one...nice...Thanks


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 12, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ It was Deewangee.
> 
> And I think Aamir sucked being part of the dud called Ghajani.



personally speaking I also do not like Aamir...but he is brilliant as an actor and there is no doubt about that. and so was Ghajini...it wasn't a dud..it is 2nd highest grossing hindi movie of all times (source)...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2010)

To all those calling Aamir as a brilliant actor, please tell me since which film he is considered as a brilliant actor?

Now don't come with answers like always...because, then you have not seen much of his movies.

His better movies started with Sarfarosh (yes, Sarfarosh is a milestone  for its screenplay and combined effort by all, Naseer, Mukesh Rishi all)

He is totally re-discovered in DCH...and since then his brilliant movies started..........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

He the most versatile actor in Indian Cinema. Switching roles and adapting to it isn't an easy task. He has probably took up every project which involved a different character. While most of the actors are picked for a certain demographic audience, Aamir Khan is an actor who caters to everyone's taste. 

He was brilliant in Andaz Apna Apna, Jo Jeeta Wohi Sikandar, Sarfarosh, Akele Hum Akele Tum, Dil Chahta Hai, Taare Zameen Par & 3 Idiots. I have seen most of his movies since Jo Jeeta Wohi Sikandar, barring Earth and Mangal Pandey. Not all of his movies may have massive commercial success, but his performance is appreciated in every movie. Ghajini may have been a sad movie, but he went through a lot of physical training to prepare for the role, results of which were evident. 

An actor is not just judged on the basis of the overall success of his movies, but also for his individual contribution in it. Take Hrithik Roshan's performace in Mission Kashmir or John Abraham's role in Karam. Both of these actors have a great advantage of looks and physique, a criteria, which is worshipped by Indian cinema for some reason. Most of their movies are utterly rubbish and one would easily loose faith in their acting skills due to lousy scripts. But it's due certain roles that they perform, it really makes us think what they would be capable of, provided they get a proper role. 

Aamir is consistent is his performance and that is something which is very rare in actors these days. The only other actors I appreciate in that respect would be Amitabh Bachchan & Sanjay Dutt. I would also appreciate Shahrukh Khan, provided he breaks free from Yashraj banner for sometime and focus on better film subjects. Aamir has always stood out of the rest for experimenting with his roles and he is good at it. This is just my opinion. I see talent in him, as I do in few others.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Aamir has always stood out of the rest for experimenting with his roles and he is good at it. This is just my opinion. I see talent in him, as I do in few others.



I beg to differ only at this point. Everyone is speaking that he is always this brilliant, but O would say he started this "I'm different" journey since last 10 years.

I believe this started with DCH.

Previous good movies are either had good stories or musical hit, his acting maturity lacked in them. 
Then if you consider most of his movies of 90's time, they are just nothing but a way to earn money.

Previous to DCH he did different movies like every other actor does in his/her acting journey.

John: Water
Saif: Being Cyrus, Ek Haseena Thi (Sympathy for Lady Vengeance   )
Shahrukh: Swadesh (not considering MNIK as he did a lot of overacting and mindless scenes to evoke sympathy for the protagonist)
Salman: Khamoshi

etc...

Another thing I 'm daring to say is he does different characters, agreed but making it live and real is not consistent of him.

I liked his Aakash character in DCH very much and DJ character of RDB... he portrayed them so well...
His later movies are different and pathbreaking but from acting side is a letdown. Specially 3 Idiots...he sucked big time than SRK in MNIK.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Previous good movies are either had good stories or musical hit, his acting maturity lacked in them.
> Then if you consider most of his movies of 90's time, they are just nothing but a way to earn money.


The end goal of any movie is to earn money. Successful actors & actress are just baits to lure the audience in. What's wrong in earning money anyway? It's not like they have robbed us off it. I have never regretted spending money on any of Aamir Khan's films. Those that I haven't paid for, have been viewed cable or television airing. Except Mela, Raja Hindustani, Ghajini & Mann, I have enjoyed most of his flicks or at least found his performance note worthy.   



rhitwick said:


> Another thing I 'm daring to say is he does different characters, agreed but making it live and real is not consistent of him.


Depends on which role you're referring to? 



rhitwick said:


> I liked his Aakash character in DCH very much and DJ character of RDB... he portrayed them so well...
> His later movies are different and pathbreaking but from acting side is a letdown. *Specially 3 Idiots...he sucked big time than SRK in MNIK*.


He was the only person in 3 Idiots apart from Boman Irani & Omi Vaidya's character who delivered a good performance. I, for one, enjoyed his role.


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2010)

how r these movies....
the eye(2008)
identity(2003)


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I beg to differ only at this point. Everyone is speaking that he is always this brilliant, but O would say he started this "I'm different" journey since last 10 years.
> 
> I believe this started with DCH.



I am sorry rhitwick, I am not getting your point! So what if he has started doing movies "differently" only 10 years ago...what matters is where is he now.
(and no, I am no fan of Aamir...my fav in hindi cinema are SRK and Hritik...as a matter of fact I hated Aamir for his statement saying he/whoever has a dog whose name is SRK...no one should pass such derogatory statement publicly for another human being, even as a joke)



rhitwick said:


> Specially 3 Idiots...he sucked big time than SRK in MNIK.



Yaar I liked that movie...and so did all those who made it earn more than Rs. 202 Crore...which is no small deal... 

Problem with SRK and good thing about Aamir is about substance roles...SRK did it only couple of times while Aamir tries to do it in all his present movies. SRK finds it hard to gather courage to do away with romantic movies which is sad...because he has power to move the audience as a non-hard core lover too  as he did as Mohan Bhargava in Swades...


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 12, 2010)

@rhitwick

among all actors in bollywood..Aamir is the best..He is Tom Hanks of India  You are the first person I am hearing who is criticizing 3 Idiots and Aamir  

Also we fellow digitians njoy offstream films more often (like A Clockwork Orange..my fav movie ) but still we cant ignore mainstream cinema whether its Three Idiots or Titanic ! 


Now coming back to this thread..Yesterday I saw

The Ghost Writer (2010)* - 8/10*

Amazing movie, brillant storyline , good cinematography and jhakass climax !
Must watch .........

PS: Just had a live video chat wid Aamir on fb yesterday


----------



## sam9s (Aug 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> He was brilliant in Andaz Apna Apna, Jo Jeeta Wohi Sikandar, Sarfarosh, Akele Hum Akele Tum, Dil Chahta Hai, Taare Zameen Par & 3 Idiots. I have seen most of his movies since Jo Jeeta Wohi Sikandar, barring Earth and Mangal Pandey. Not all of his movies may have massive commercial success, but his performance is appreciated in every movie. Ghajini may have been a sad movie, but he went through a lot of physical training to prepare for the role, results of which were evident.
> 
> Aamir is consistent is his performance and that is something which is very rare in actors these days. The only other actors I appreciate in that respect would be Amitabh Bachchan & Sanjay Dutt. I would also appreciate Shahrukh Khan, provided he breaks free from Yashraj banner for sometime and focus on better film subjects. Aamir has always stood out of the rest for experimenting with his roles and he is good at it. This is just my opinion. I see talent in him, as I do in few others.



I am OK with Amir, he is better than most of bollywood juice out there, but still these high profile stars like Amir, SRK or even Amitaab can not matck the shear deapth of role broght by out character artists like .. naseer, OM puri, Rajat kapoor, Girish Karnaad, Smita Patil, Raghuveer Yaadav .... there are so many that have given spine chilling performances in so may parallel cinima......sure they haven't done out and out romantic roles like shahrukh khan , they lack ability to pull crowd like aamir khan , they haven't done stunts like akshay kumar , they don't have aura of salman khan or persona of amitabh bachchan but as far as pure acting talent and performance is concerned hard to beat them ...... among the recent  ... kay kay menon and Irfaan khan can really do wonder if given a hard hitting subject .... kay kay menon did wonders in his role in Gulaal ........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Kay Kay Menon & Irfan Khan are extremely under-rated actors. The problem is that they don't land up in big banners productions and hence don't fall in the limelight. I haven't seen many films of Kay Kay Menon, but I loved his performance in Black Friday, which is my favourite Indian film till date. Naseeruddin Shah and Om Puri are amazing actors as well. I also have to mention Paresh Rawal & Kader Khan. Both of them call pull off comedy and villainous roles with sheer brilliance.


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2010)

somebody please comment on how r these movies.... 
the eye(2008)
identity(2003) 
i don't wanna rent it if these r pos stuff i got before


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 12, 2010)

^ I enjoyed Identity. End was not so clear, but a good thriller, nonetheless.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I am sorry rhitwick, I am not getting your point! So what if he has started doing movies "differently" only 10 years ago...what matters is where is he now.


Agreed, but I just want to say he started as a normal other actor in the industry only in the last 10 years his movies have been different.




> Yaar I liked that movie...and so did all those who made it earn more than Rs. 202 Crore...which is no small deal...


Dude, u were talking about acting skills of Aamir. Now tell me how much acting skill does Aamir show in Ghajini?
What clicks for Ghajini is (as I think)
>Totally new concept
>Aamir having six pack
>Aamir doing an out and out action movie (previously he did Baazi and Sarfarosh but those were not such action movies...comparable is Ghulam)
>A totally different track for love story (I've heard enough people saying he/she liked the love story part in Ghajini more)

Again the bottom line is, he did a different movie but the movie lacked the scope to churn out the actor in him.

And I'm a SRK fanboy, I know what u mean 



esumitkumar said:


> @rhitwick
> 
> among all actors in bollywood..Aamir is the best..He is Tom Hanks of India  You are the first person I am hearing who is criticizing 3 Idiots and Aamir



Seriously, I'm daring to say here because u won't be at least able tol kill me 
But give it a serious thought, what is Aamir's contribution in 3Idiots as ac actor. He failed big time portraying a first year engineering student. 
Age not matching, body language not matching, eye movement is comical.

More engineering students should have been studied b4 writing the minute details about them and creating a guideline for Aamir.

And accept the main thing, 3 Idiots is hit because of its screenplay not Aamir.

It has some repeated mail forward jokes, incoherent scenes, totally illogical screenplay.

Only concept made it a big hit.



> Also we fellow digitians njoy offstream films more often (like A Clockwork Orange..my fav movie ) but still we cant ignore mainstream cinema whether its Three Idiots or Titanic !



I would compare 3 Idiots with Avatar. I liked Titanic, liked the love story in it.



R2K said:


> somebody please comment on how r these movies....
> the eye(2008)
> identity(2003)
> i don't wanna rent it if these r pos stuff i got before



The eye 2008 is a remake of Korean The Eye (2002). The original one is good. b/w it has been remade into Hindi as Naina with Urmila as protagonist.

Haven't seen Identity.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 13, 2010)

*Identity* is amazing. Understand or not, you will enjoy it 

*Shelter* is a bit on similar lines with a supernatural touch. Interesting.

*Fight Club* and *Identity* are amongst the best in the genre.

_Aamir_ is good. But even though he does movies with different themes, his acting is a bit monotonous. I still love him though. But my personal favorite these days is _Abhay Deol_. 

Again, I found _Irfan Khan_ phenomenal when I watched him first in *Haasil*. But then he became monotonous and his Vodafone chota recharge ads suck! He still is interesting actor.

By the way, a reminder again. Those who like dark humor should watch *Six Shooter* by the director who directed In Bruges. Its just a 30 mins movie but totally worth a watch! Strong Irish accent so would recommend it with subtitles.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 13, 2010)

*Hachi: A Dog's Tale* (2009) - Watched an amazing movie after a long time. Cutest dog. A heavy tear-jerker. A must watch for dog fans and non fans. The movie was a dud because some dumb distribution company ruined it in marketing. But Sony has stepped up and released it for DVD sales. Hope this movie gets the attention it deserves. Highly recommended.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 13, 2010)

^ yep it was one good movie.........


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> It has some repeated mail forward jokes, incoherent scenes, totally illogical screenplay.


Right. Those forwarded jokes were quite lame and it was let down for me from such a movie. Scenes were incoherent too, like that electric shock one.



a_medico said:


> _Aamir_ is good. But even though he does movies with different themes, his acting is a bit monotonous. I still love him though. But my personal favorite these days is _Abhay Deol_.



I can vouch for that.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 13, 2010)

rhitwick, your post above made a lot of sense 
I can't disagree to any of the points


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2010)

Folks please suggest some good horror flicks. 
Preferably with lesser scenes.

offline topic
Guys I'm unable to create new thread. whenever I try to create one I get a message saying need to enter more 10 characters. I'm sure that I'm entering more than that.
Any help guys. Sorry for posting it over here.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 13, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Folks please suggest some good horror flicks.
> Preferably with lesser scenes.



Watch '1408'.Not too scary and don't have much disturbing scenes but very thrilling.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

Neuron said:


> Watch '1408'.Not too scary and don't have much disturbing scenes but very thrilling.



yup...the story is nice and not predictable at all
a nice thriller movie


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey the firefox addon for imdb is superb...just now saw what it can do..

shows rating from rottentomatoes and give link to torrent download

Thanks man


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Hey the firefox addon for imdb is superb...just now saw what it can do..
> 
> shows rating from rottentomatoes and give link to torrent download
> 
> Thanks man



I use Chrome ... FF is too resource hog .... check this addon for Chrome .... I fell in love with it ..

*chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fipkcplmpmhcmfgkgahliaabodplkjio

Just highlight the movie name in any online page and a small icon provides the IMDB rating, hover your mouse over that icon and it shows the name of the movie which the script is catching, click on the icon and you are taken on the same IMDB movie page ...... 

Though FF is huge in its addon support, Chrome extension gallery is also increasing in leaps and bound much like Android market ..... plus Chrome is far far faster than FF, Heck even safari 5 is faster than FF, I dont know what FF is doing ..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks I use chrome too for some sites


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Killer 8/10*

A great action movie from yesteryear. A clichéd theme but I guess that was the hot concept at 1989.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *The Killer 8/10*
> 
> A great action movie from yesteryear. A clichéd theme but I guess that was the hot concept at 1989.



R u talking about THE KILLER!!! John Woo's THE KILLER the classic THE KILLER .... and you saw it now!!! damm...... THE KILLER is my all time top 10 hollywood movies I have ever seen .... 
 well I guess you do not like the Bullet Ballet movies ... there is this special genre specifically made for this movie ..... called Bullet Ballet ...... 

Go and watch john woo's *Hard Boiled* if The Killer was great action and too much gang bang.......Hard Boiled is like 5 times more in everything ......


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> R u talking about THE KILLER!!! John Woo's THE KILLER the classic THE KILLER .... and you saw it now!!! damm...... THE KILLER is my all time top 10 hollywood movies I have ever seen ....
> well I guess you do not like the Bullet Ballet movies ... there is this special genre specifically made for this movie ..... called Bullet Ballet ......


Yes, that is the movie....

Its a great action movie...but yeah I've a one or two issues with such kinda movies...i.e. the hero and his partners never run out of bullet.

Well I might just be nitpicking...apart from that it sure kicks ass of the recent so called action movies.

And the print I got was blurry at times 



> Go and watch john woo's *Hard Boiled* if The Killer was great action and too much gang bang.......Hard Boiled is like 5 times more in everything ......


Hard Boiled.........right away dude...

In IMDB someone wrote this about Hard Boiled "The mother, father, brother, and third cousin of all action films"


----------



## quan chi (Aug 15, 2010)

The magnificent seven.

i would still prefer sholay.


----------



## lazylark (Aug 15, 2010)

*sport based movies.*

Hi all,
        can someone suggest some *sport based movies* like
1. miracle
2. remember the titans

_lazylark


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2010)

*The Return of the Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe 7/10*

Caught this movie today morning in World Movies...
Nice comedy...some LOL scenes and a "DON" concept


----------



## R2K (Aug 15, 2010)

hows this movie Pathology--*www.imdb.com/title/tt0964539/ most of the reviews say that its full of **** but the plot look great to me... anybody have any idea abt this movie


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 15, 2010)

hey guys can someone suggest thrillers of the type where some strangers meet in some place and then one by one they keep dieing and there is a mystery. it should be somewhat new like in 2000s or 90s max. and also it shouldnt be supernatural horror.
thx.
i saw identity which was somewhat like this.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2010)

R2K said:


> hows this movie Pathology--*www.imdb.com/title/tt0964539/ most of the reviews say that its full of **** but the plot look great to me... anybody have any idea abt this movie



Pathology is pathetic for last half an hour. Prior to that it has some kool murder concepts and psycho theme.

But only blood and gore does not make a good movie. 



tgpraveen said:


> hey guys can someone suggest thrillers of the type where some strangers meet in some place and then one by one they keep dieing and there is a mystery. it should be somewhat new like in 2000s or 90s max. and also it shouldnt be supernatural horror.
> thx.
> i saw identity which was somewhat like this.


If you have not already seen, then...

I know what u did last summer (and sequel)
Scream (all sequels)
Final Destination (all sequels)
etc...

Hell...there are lots


*Death Proof 7/10*

A Tarantino flick on well car chase, psycho killer and I don't know.

Some kool car chases are there and an abrupt ending...

b/w if anyone had seen it, did u notice that in the second act, when the girl enters the departmental store her mobile rings and the caller tune is the Bill's whistle in the movie "Kill Bill" !!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2010)

watched CIRQUE DE FREAK
nice movie for vampire lovers
7/10


----------



## lazylark (Aug 15, 2010)

*sport based movies.*

*Hey someone please respond to this ....Waiting for your responses...
* 
Hi all,
        can someone suggest some *sport based movies* like happpy ending ones and  motivational....
1. miracle
2. remember the titans

_lazylark


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2010)

@rhitwick
Hard boiled = bullet time effect from max payne

Death proof was awesome, esp the first head on collision.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

*EXPENDABLES* Well the only problem that happened was that I had too much high expectations from this movie, and so i was wee bit unsatisfied ....... never the less its a powerful action packed movie, but mainly the last 20 minutes, which really brings the worth out of this movie ...... Watching such a huge star cast is a pleasure. Sly is getting better and better with each direction ...... RAMBO 2009 simply kicked ass and this one also has some quality action, though I'd still put RAMBO ahead of this one ........ sly is good in directing some quality action .... New is RAMBO 2009 sequel is under developement ... eagerly waiting for it .......*.6.5/10* for this


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2010)

ichi said:


> @rhitwick
> Hard boiled = bullet time effect from max payne
> 
> Death proof was awesome, esp the first head on collision.



Death Proof was good if not awesome to me.

The editing was bad or was that intentional or I got a bad copy. A few repeated scenes (duration 2-3 sec max) and then the ending of section 2.

The killer die (or gets unconscious) and movie ends.

But, yes the first head on collision was great...


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2010)

Blue Velvet is good movie for psychological thriller


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2010)

max_demon said:


> Blue Velvet is good movie for psychological thriller


Blue Velvet is a David Lynch movie. Period.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2010)

Unforgiven.  
I dont know what to say about this Clint Eastwood starrer. The movie looked so empty and i kept waiting for the action from him. Why it has been rated-so-highly?

--------------
One can bypass the tune of Blue Velvet if someone watches it without any thought and it would be so easy to brand it as a pervert movie.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2010)

prince of persia sands of time.

very disappointing in all aspects from story to the climax when compared with the original classic game.


----------



## lazylark (Aug 17, 2010)

*suggest some sport based movies.*

*Hey someone please respond to this ....Waiting for your responses...
* 
Hi all,

rhitwick,sam9s,a_medico and every movie review gurus out there .....
please suggest some great movies..

        can someone suggest some *sport based movies* like happpy ending ones and  motivational....
1. miracle
2. remember the titans

_lazylark


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2010)

@lazylark, sorry dude...I'm not very much into sports movie

May be others can recommend you


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: suggest some sport based movies.*



lazylark said:


> *Hey someone please respond to this ....Waiting for your responses...
> *
> Hi all,
> 
> ...




watch *Friday night lights*...........its one of the best sports movies out there...you'll definitely love it.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: suggest some sport based movies.*



lazylark said:


> *Hey someone please respond to this ....Waiting for your responses...
> *
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



Well the only movie I remember I saw was *Invictus* which was pretty good as well ...... As Rhitwick said even i am not much in to Sports movies ...... but will suggest as and when I remember coz there might be few more from my ooollllldddd collection


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ no to forget the godawesome band's music for the soundtrack of this movie 

Also not a strict sports movie but Marathon and Lump of Sugar are quite good and inspirational. Esp marathan does it really well.

I remember watching cinderella man, was quite good. Not sure if the ending was happy.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Unforgiven.
> I dont know what to say about this Clint Eastwood starrer. The movie looked so empty and i kept waiting for the action from him. Why it has been rated-so-highly?



lol I could'nt stop but laugh on your this comment ...... dot get me wrong ... does action only makes the movie high rated .... obviously this one was not for you ..... Unforgiven is Class, just the chemistry between the two top actors "Morgan Freeman" and "East Wood" is unmatched ..... 

Its ok every body has his own taste which changes with time and experience as well ........... Try the western classics of east wood or may the *Dirty harry series* ......you would enjoy ..... Not to forget *Lethal Weapon series* ... typical 80ss action flicks very enjoyable ....

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




ichi said:


> ^^ no to forget the godawesome band's music for the soundtrack of this movie
> 
> Also not a strict sports movie but Marathon and Lump of Sugar are quite good and inspirational. Esp marathan does it really well.
> 
> I remember watching cinderella man, was quite good. Not sure if the ending was happy.



cinderella Man is good, *Raging Bull* is sexy movie as well in the same Genre as cinderella man ....
We can put *Million Dollor Baby* as well in the kinda of sports ... though all are related to Boxing .....


----------



## a_medico (Aug 18, 2010)

My favorite sports movie would be *Marathon*.

*The blind side* has some good reviews but I haven't watched it yet.

*Jerry Maguire* - I liked it way back in 1996 I think. Not sure it would have the same appeal today.
*
Bend it like Beckham* has an universal appeal.

Then of course there's our very own *Lagaan*.

P.S. - You can add *Avval number*, Dev Anand's movie starring Aamir Khan to this list....ahem* .. I just love the way he carries a small tape recorder with him while batting which has his girlfriend's recording saying "l Love you...i love you...i love you..." and so on...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2010)

Recently watched 'Taken' and 'Orphan'. Both are good movies and I liked it very much.

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




a_medico said:


> My favorite sports movie would be *Marathon*.
> 
> *The blind side* has some good reviews but I haven't watched it yet.
> 
> ...


 
Jerry Mcguire now seems boring.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 18, 2010)

_ONG BAK 3_ - Disappointment, complete disappointment. Very slow and boring start and the last 20 minutes of action didn't cover up for the overall presentation. I wish Jaa better start concentrating on the movies he does and gets back his form. 

Also watching Batman's Animated movies. Already completed Batman Beyond: The Return of Joker & Batman: Under the Red Hood.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2010)

a_medico said:


> My favorite sports movie would be *Marathon*.


Ditto. Its just incredible. Last part where he was offered chocolate was just priceless.



a_medico said:


> P.S. - You can add *Avval number*, Dev Anand's movie starring Aamir Khan to this list....ahem* .. I just love the way he carries a small tape recorder with him while batting which has his girlfriend's recording saying "l Love you...i love you...i love you..." and so on...



lol...I think I hav seen this movie.

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




rhitwick said:


> Death Proof was good if not awesome to me.
> 
> The editing was bad or was that intentional or I got a bad copy. A few repeated scenes (duration 2-3 sec max) and then the ending of section 2.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am talking about the style factor. Entry of Rosario Dawson was damn smokin hot (I wonder if there can be anything that can surpass that). Not for the story but the presentation style was awesome.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 18, 2010)

Guys any suggestions for good thriller movies. I watched Shutter Island the other day it was good. Rather than murder mystery movies would prefer to have some kind of suspense as to what will happen next. 

Kindly suggest!

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

Of the recently released movies in English apart from Inception is there any other movie worth watching?

How about Salt? Is that movie good?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 18, 2010)

R2K said:


> hows this movie Pathology--*www.imdb.com/title/tt0964539/ most of the reviews say that its full of **** but the plot look great to me... anybody have any idea abt this movie


Very bad movie,even worse than pron shoot massacre.


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> If you have not already seen, then...
> 
> I know what u did last summer (and sequel)
> Scream (all sequels)
> ...



thanks for the suggestions.
have seen final destination, scream. will check out out i knw what u did..

Please suggest me some more movies like this. especially thrillers/crime of this type or any other genres also.
thanks again.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Art Of Travel* - WOW. This movie was simply awesome. But maybe its a subjective feeling. 

A close friend of mine, one fine day, went to south America, rented a bike and then followed a 8000km long expedition. Then he came back and wrote a book. Yes, there are people like this in this world! Well, most of us could only dream of such life.

Anyways, I recommended him _Into the wild_ and he quite liked it. And I am gonna recommend him _The Art Of Travel_. If you liked _Into the wild, The Spanish Apartment_ and _The Russian dolls_, you'd definitely end up liking this movie.

P.S - By the way, my friend's inspiration was the movie _The motorcycle diaries_, which I didn't find too interesting.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Karate Kid 2010* .... This is such a beautifull movie ...  guys .....THIS is what the original Karete kid should have been .... I dont how on this mother earth was that movie considered some classic .... I was laughing out loud in that movie most of the time ... this one on the other hand is a very well directed, ofcourse predictable as it flows in an exact copy as the original ...... Jaden Smith knows how to act, few instances here and there he seems raw but will grow with time.......he portrays believable emotions and delivers fast fight sequences .... over all an entertaining movie .... *6.8/10*

---------- Post added at 03:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> _ONG BAK 3_ - Disappointment, complete disappointment. Very slow and boring start and the last 20 minutes of action didn't cover up for the overall presentation. I wish Jaa better start concentrating on the movies he does and gets back his form.



I read Jaa has retired from Movies to become some Monk or something ... too bad as he w one hell of a martial art fighter .....


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 19, 2010)

I read in the newspaper today that the expendables topped the US charts and Sly is getting ready for a sequel (no wonder)!!!!!!
all my friends disliked the movie, asked me to never go to theater and watch the movie...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> _ONG BAK 3_ - Disappointment, complete disappointment. Very slow and boring start and the last 20 minutes of action didn't cover up for the overall presentation. I wish Jaa better start concentrating on the movies he does and gets back his form.
> 
> Also watching Batman's Animated movies. Already completed Batman Beyond: The Return of Joker & Batman: Under the Red Hood.


Batman: Under the Red Hood was the best one for me
joker at his best


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I read Jaa has retired from Movies to become some Monk or something ... too bad as he w one hell of a martial art fighter .....



Nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..................kahedo ki yeh jhut hai....


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Of the recently released movies in English apart from Inception is there any other movie worth watching?
> 
> How about Salt? Is that movie good?



Guys can anybody give me suggestions on some new movies released in the recent past which are worth watching?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2010)

^^human centipede


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anybody give me suggestions on some new movies released in the recent past which are worth watching?



Try A-Team, Despicable me etc...



ichi said:


> ^^human centipede


And obviously not this


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ok then try this
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fracture_(2007_film)


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2010)

BTW I forgot to tel * Karate Kid 2010* has an awesome soundtrack, the background score just lifts the movie couple of bars up ...... No wonder when I checked it was done my *James Horner* ......


----------



## Rahim (Aug 19, 2010)

Conspiracy.
Quite chilling (nased on how SS went about "evacuating" Jews.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> *Guys any suggestions for good thriller movies*. I watched Shutter Island the other day it was good. *Rather than murder mystery movies would prefer to have some kind of suspense as to what will happen next. *
> 
> Kindly suggest!
> 
> ...


Guys any movies on thriller format. Need not be new.

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




ichi said:


> ^^ok then try this
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fracture_(2007_film)


Was this suggestion for me? If so it doesn't look recent. What genre is this?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2010)

^^its a thriller !


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 19, 2010)

*Tekken - 6/10 *

All fight , fight and fight !!! No story..just feels like playing Tekken game !


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2010)

*Kick Ass* .... Ok finally got the chance to see Kick Ass as the BluRay got released  and I must say per expectations turned out to be a truly entertaining movie ..... last 20 minutes or so were exhilarating...... how ever on a serious note and more close to realism I'd say *Defendor* was better, may be a wee bit less on entertainment part, but definately better on realism with kind of same theme ....... *6.5 for kick ass*

Best Part 

This huge Dude :: Boss !!! (picking up the Bazooka) everything is under control 
Red Mist :: UNDER CONTROLL!!! you picking up a Fuc*n Bazooka ......

lol


----------



## Rahim (Aug 19, 2010)

^HitGirl pawns everyone


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Karate Kid (2010)* *7/10*

Good movie with nice action. Liked the acting of Jaden Smith but surprise was Jackie Chan in a serious role.

Did anyone else felt that the movie was a bit long?!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *The Karate Kid (2010)* *7/10*
> 
> Good movie with nice action. Liked the acting of Jaden Smith but surprise was Jackie Chan in a serious role.
> 
> Did anyone else felt that the movie was a bit long?!!



i felt the same way
some scenes were unnecessarily stretched


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ What!! and i felt it was rushed, I mean the training and all and the way it shows Jaden suddenly mastering the art .... well for me was a bit quick ...... anyway length was not a problem to me ......

Now try and see the original Karate Kid and somebody tell me how the hell did that bomes a classic .......


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't seen the new one but i liked the old one.And yes i feel the old one was quite good.Classic or not but i liked it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 19, 2010)

Expecting short user opinions on....

HotFuzz,
About A Boy,
The Secret In Their Eyes,
Before Sunrise.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2010)

Saw *prince of Persia* today will rate *7/10*

Good action movie..similar to game...nice jumping and swinging around


----------



## a_medico (Aug 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Expecting short user opinions on....
> 
> HotFuzz,
> About A Boy,
> ...



*The secret in their eyes* - Its a slow movie but a good mystery. Keeps you glued till the end. Wonderful make-up job!
*
Before Sunrise* -  I kinda didnt find it appealing watching it after _Before Sunset_. I heard _Anjaana Anjaani_ is based on similar theme.

*The Karate Kid (2010)* - Was good but too slow. I expected something huge but waiting for 2hrs just to watch kids fight was a bit let down. The Mrignayani or whatever babe was cute though. Jaden Smith was not irritating as Aditya Narayan as a kid. I so much used to hate his voice.

*Chocolate* still remains my fav marshal arts based movie. I haven't watched _Onk Bak series_. I am not a very big fan of marshal art movies I guess.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Expecting short user opinions on....
> 
> HotFuzz,
> About A Boy,
> ...


Hot Fuzz is good fun movie.Have not seen the others.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2010)

Before Sunrise and Before Sunset. Too good, esp latter one.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 20, 2010)

a_medico said:


> I expected something huge but waiting for 2hrs just to watch kids fight was a bit let down.



What were you expecting from a movie named "*Karate Kid*" that too which is a total remake of an existing movie ......


----------



## a_medico (Aug 20, 2010)

^^ Haven't watched the original. I expected grownup goons. Some serious Chinese villains. Kid teaming up with his master to kick some a$$es. I knew it would be the kid. Just wasn't sure about the opponents.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2010)

*Fight Back To School III 7/10*

When you are down and bored Stephen Chow is the medicine for you. I just love him. A good comedy (might be his best). Cheered me up greatly.

Stephen Chow is the man....going to get all his movies.


----------



## R2K (Aug 22, 2010)

Anybody seen 'The final'?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2010)

Watched three movies today.

1) Enter the Matrix
2) The Matrix Reloaded.
Speechless. Wachowski brothers are genius! Sure I had watched these movies way back in 2004 but I was just 10 years old and only enjoyed the fight sequences but now that I understand (or I think that I understand) the plot and the concept and know a little about movie making, I see what masterpieces they are. I would give them both a 9/10. The second part was a bit lacking in the plot department but it made it up with the action.

The Expendables - 7.5/10
The plot was okay... no it was weak but the action and fun meter counts in this kind of movies. Sylvester Stallone is still one of the best actors when it comes to action movies and the whole mega star cast impressed me. I think the plot should have been better and Jet Li should have got more screen time. Otherwise a perfectly good and entertaining action movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 23, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Saw *prince of Persia* today will rate *7/10*
> 
> Good action movie..similar to game...nice jumping and swinging around



Watched the movie yesterday wasn't that great would rate it 6/10

Guys any good movies similar to Shutter Island. I liked the movie when I watched it the other day


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2010)

Ip Man 2 - 8/10
Terrific martial arts movie. Thanks to sam9s for the recco!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2010)

Saw *Drillbit Taylor* its a children movie will give it *5/10*...Not much entertaining


----------



## pauldmps (Aug 23, 2010)

Just watched American Pie 7: The book of Love (18+ only). Oooooh................


----------



## sam9s (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Ip Man 2 - 8/10
> Terrific martial arts movie. Thanks to sam9s for the recco!



Welcome Friend .... 

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

*Closer* what a fu**ed up insight of complicated couple relations involving Sex, Deception, Trust, Breach and what not ...... its purely 18+ material which need a very mature head to digest the exploding explicit arguments of the couples involved ...... People interested in some hard hitting dry emotional drama, just watch this .... *6.8/10* ..._ not for kids please_


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^ Nice song at the beginning credits. _The blower's daughter_.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 24, 2010)

@Yep .. though I didnt notice but now that you have mentioned I will rewatch the begining credits ...

Ok after the heavy drama from Closer .... straight to Thriller, Twist, crime and investigation ....
*Chaos* ....... wow started this movie with an expectation of a typical hollywood action cop thriller, but man this turned out to be a pretty decent movie, with intruging investigation, few minor and a pretty decent major final twist ...... great star cast with *Jason Statham and Wesley Snips* ...... 6.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 24, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Watched the movie yesterday wasn't that great would rate it 6/10
> 
> Guys any good movies similar to Shutter Island. I liked the movie when I watched it the other day



Any suggestions friends!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2010)

sam9s said:


> [/COLOR]*Closer* what a fu**ed up insight of complicated couple relations involving Sex, Deception, Trust, Breach and what not ...... its purely 18+ material which need a very mature head to digest the exploding explicit arguments of the couples involved ...... People interested in some hard hitting dry emotional drama, just watch this .... *6.8/10* ..._ not for kids please_



K JO remade this into Kabhie Alvida Na Kahena. The conflict between Preity and SRK has much similarities with this.

I had watched this movie when I was in college, may be second year. Found really boring, slow and a few funny moments. I guess, was not mature enough to understand it. Later I liked KANK very much (apart from SRK fanatic factor, liked the concept too)



sam9s said:


> Ok after the heavy drama from Closer .... straight to Thriller, Twist, crime and investigation ....
> *Chaos* ....... wow started this movie with an expectation of a typical hollywood action cop thriller, but man this turned out to be a pretty decent movie, with intruging investigation, few minor and a pretty decent major final twist ...... great star cast with *Jason Statham and Wesley Snips* ...... 6.5/10



Chaos......ummmm
I did not enjoy it...



ajayritik said:


> Any suggestions friends!


Are baba aur kuch acha movie nahi ayi hai is saal...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> K JO remade this into Kabhie Alvida Na Kahena. The conflict between Preity and SRK has much similarities with this.
> 
> I had watched this movie when I was in college, may be second year. Found really boring, slow and a few funny moments. I guess, was not mature enough to understand it. Later I liked KANK very much (apart from SRK fanatic factor, liked the concept too)



KANK??!!! How can that movie match the high octane sexual argument Clive Owens and Julia Roberts have in Closer ...... They can'nt even come close to the intensity this movie depicts ...... no to forget the censor board

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




ajayritik said:


> Any suggestions friends!



Bhai ever page of this thread if flooded with suggestions, what else do you want ....


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Are baba aur kuch acha movie nahi ayi hai is saal...


Bhaiyya ji maine puche koi bhi thriller genre ki movie. Not necessarily released this year. Something in the line of Shutter Island. Where we don't know what's going to happen next.

Looks like you are referring to my earlier post where I was asking any new movie released recently which can be watched running in theaters.

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




sam9s said:


> Bhai ever page of this thread if flooded with suggestions, what else do you want ....


Bade bhaiyya can you suggest some movies in thriller genre!


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2010)

*Defendor* - Another _Kick Ass_ with comparatively less on entertainment quotient but more on emotional quotient. Enjoyable. Babe was cool.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 24, 2010)

*L.A Confidential* ..... just when I though there was a dearth of movies that can cross my 7/10 scale ... comes this *Fu**n AWSOME* movie ..... which was probably left off by me for some god damm reason (as its a 1997 flick) ......... This is by far one of my best investigative movies I have seen since *Zodiac* ...... The plot Initially starts off pretty dry, but I give you my word (if as a movie gore that means something to you) by the time you cross off to the second half it becomes so convoluted you will have hard time following it ....... right till the point when the bloody solid _"right off the bat straight to your face"_ twist appears which leaves you shocked and gasping for air.

As I said starts off dry but that is essential to the plot as, this is one of the best (if not THE best) characterization I have seen in a movie ..... but the time the end comes you are like clinching your fist to save your character ..... and when credits rolls you would be exhausted with the phenomenal ride this movie brings ...... seriously after a LONG time ... I think the last time it was the *Usual Suspect* that brought the same shock out if me and *The life of David gale* I dont know which one of it I saw first .......

Anyway serious quality movie goers .. just get this one and watch it,,,lights off, alone with no disturbance ...... *7.3/10*


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2010)

I watched _LA confidential_ some 10-15 yrs back when it was released and I was like WTF!! Then I watched it again some 3 years back and my reaction was same as yours, though I don't remember small details now. Same happened with _Pulp fiction_.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 25, 2010)

*You don't know Jack *(2010) - I am not a big Al Pacino fan but this could probably his best role till date. He has excellently portrayed Dr Jack Kevorkian, who was the man behind doctor-assisted suicide for terminally ill patients. This movie seriously makes you think about life with a different perspective. Very highly recommended.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2010)

*Tere bin laden*

quite a nice movie.Too bad it didnt work out much in the theaters.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Is the DVD/Bluray out ???

---------- Post added at 04:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------

* A Simple Plan * its an inticate story well dealt by the director about a a bunch of friends who find a huge amount of money and the consequences with their course of actions henceforth, it starts of with a simple motive but get really complicated by the end.

Movie very aptly deals with Human emotions that challenges your conscious between the right and the wrong. This film depicts how far even simple people can go if greed, desperation, frailty creeps in. It takes a simple common mans's hope of _"and then it will all be all right"_ ..... and shows us how horribly things can go wrong by this approach ...........Couple of situations I was not fully satisfies but still a recommended movie .....
*6.8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> * A Simple Plan * its an inticate story well dealt by the director about a a bunch of friends who find a huge amount of money and the consequences with their course of actions henceforth, it starts of with a simple motive but get really complicated by the end.
> 
> Movie very aptly deals with Human emotions that challenges your conscious between the right and the wrong. This film depicts how far even simple people can go if greed, desperation, frailty creeps in. It takes a simple common mans's hope of _"and then it will all be all right"_ ..... and shows us how horribly things can go wrong by this approach ...........Couple of situations I was not fully satisfies but still a recommended movie .....
> *6.8/10*


The Big Nothing seems to be a similar concept


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2010)

is any scary movie of the whole series is watchable?


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2010)

^^with fries........


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2010)

^^and friends too??


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah, otherwise it would be boring.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Is the DVD/Bluray out ???




Unfortunately not yet.
i wanted to see it in theaters but missed.Waited for its dvd release still no sign.

But an alternative is out with quality almost similar to dvd if you know where.
search a bit


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Yes I know , but with Blurays and HT I am obsessed with quality so its either a BluRay or a High quality (2+GB) BluRay Rip ...... No DVDs or DVD rips for me now (except may be Bollywood movies as BR are rare for most of them) .....


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2010)

Friends kindly respond to my earlier request. Please post some list of good thriller movies.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 26, 2010)

dude this is perhaps your 7th post in this thread singing the same song....perhaps people are out of ideas for your query!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> dude this is perhaps your 7th post in this thread singing the same song....don't you get it, perhaps people are out of ideas for your query!!!



I hope I don't get banned for spamming on this thread!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 26, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Friends kindly respond to my earlier request. Please post some list of good thriller movies.



Identity, 
L.A.Confidential,
Se7en,
The Game,
The Ghost Writer,
The Silence of the Lambs,
The Usual Suspects,
Zodiac,
The Prestige,
Fracture,
Shutter Island,
Inside Man,

these are some sci-fi movies but with a thriller twist- 
12 Monkeys
Donnie Darko

Not exactly a thriller but still awesome- Fight Club

EDIT: Go to this Link & select the mystery & suspense genre from the list..the list is a bit old but there are some pretty good movies there.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 26, 2010)

aaah...why didn't i get this idea before....good idea himadri....

ajayritik...here is link from mother of all sites:

Best/Worst "Thriller" Titles


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> Identity,
> L.A.Confidential,
> Se7en,
> The Game,
> ...


Thanks brother for the suggestions!

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




gagan007 said:


> dude this is perhaps your 7th post in this thread singing the same song....*don't you get it*, perhaps people are out of ideas for your query!!!


Brother I feel you are being a little rude by using the above bolded words. I maybe wrong with my assumption.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2010)

Donnie Darko recommended


----------



## R2K (Aug 27, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Yes I know , but with Blurays and HT I am obsessed with quality so its either a BluRay or a High quality (2+GB) BluRay Rip ...... No DVDs or DVD rips for me now (except may be Bollywood movies as BR are rare for most of them) .....



 OMG....u mean... u buy every movie DVD/bluray u watch?


----------



## R2K (Aug 27, 2010)

vacancy 1( but sequeal of this movie turned out to be a stinking piece of ****)
Orphan
best horror/thrillers of all time


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2010)

R2K said:


> OMG....u mean... u buy every movie DVD/bluray u watch?



Ofcourse not ... ... read what I said _"its either BluRay OR a high quality (2GB+) Bluray rip"_ ...... now got it


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2010)

@R2K: Sam takes the Blueray Disc  and thinks all this diskspace is wasted and uses the good 'ol knife to 'rip' and 'rip' till the size desired 

------------------------------------

After watching *Clint Eastwood's Unforgiven* and still wondering what was the message in that movie; i dared to watch another of his directorial one *Gran Torino*. His screen presence was dynamite all the way. I loved how he handled his racist comments which kinda felt humoruos. The way he picks and points the rifle reminds me of *Val Kilmer* in *Heat*; all purpose and no BS.


----------



## R2K (Aug 27, 2010)

guys ..........i wanna know ur views abt these movies before i get them

eyes wide shut
borat
cube zero
drag me to hell
onion movie


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2010)

^Eyes Wide Shut is probably Kubrick's weakest movie.
Borat is funny to the core


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2010)

Okzzzz....
Here is something for some special people (Hostel, Salo, Human Centipede level people rest r adviced of not to watch it) 

A Serbian Film (2010)



> A Serbian Film was first unveiled at the South-by-Southwest festival earlier this year where it appeared to pole-axe most reviewers "I think the film is tragic, sickening, disturbing, twisted, absurd, infuriated, and actually quite intelligent," wrote the critic Scott Weinberg. "I admire and detest it at the same time. And I will never watch it again. Ever."



A Serbian Film pulled from FrightFest | Film | guardian.co.uk


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 28, 2010)

*Family Resemblances Un Air De Famille Jaoui-Bracer*


> An average French family ostensibly celebrates a birthday in a restaurant. In one evening and during one meal, family history, tensions, collective and separate grudges, delights, and memories both clash and coalesce. Indeed, poking each other's sore spots turns out to be the main order of business. Henri (Bacri) runs a saloon that he inherited from his father called "The Sleepy Dad," and in the near-empty bar, he plays host to several members of the family as they mark the 35th birthday of his sister-in-law, Yolande (Frot). Henri's sister, Betty (Jaoui), is 30, single, and not very happy about it; his brother (and Yolande's husband), Philippe (Yordanoff), is an executive in a growing software company; Mother (Maurier) is the siblings' strong-willed matriarch; and Henri's paralyzed dog is on hand, whom someone describes as "like a rug, but alive." It's not been a good day for most of them: Philippe is anxious that his boss might not have liked the tie he wore on television; Betty is depressed about the sad state of her current relationship; Henri has just learned that his wife is leaving him; and Mother is tossing caustic barbs at everyone left and right. Henri's bartender Denis (Darroussin) is the one neutral party on hand, and he provides the voice of reason in the midst of the bickering.



   Its a french film but you could use subtitle. Almost ART a treasure.


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2010)

I recently saw this movie called Black Cat, White Cat. Enjoyed it thoroughly!

My movie watching time has reduced drastically here. Reading FTW! All hail Asimov!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> *Family Resemblances Un Air De Famille Jaoui-Bracer*


Welcome back 



rhitwick said:


> A Serbian Film (2010)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2010)

*Blazing Saddles 9/10*

A great parody. Laughed like hell......made my day.

Mother of all spoofs.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

"Hedley Lamarr: Men, you are about to embark on a great crusade to stamp out runaway decency in the west. Now you men will only be risking your lives, whilst I will be risking an almost certain Academy Award nomination for Best Supporting Actor."


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2010)

Saw *Vampire Suck...4/10*

Not much interesting...some funny scenes...seems like a parody of twilight the new moon movie


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2010)

^anything below 5 goes straight to "Must not watch" thread   

U have not seen its trailer right, I had seen I took a note of not watching it...everyone tries to cash on "Scary Movie" concept. But they fail on the pure humor that Scary movie created....

Please check out some golden era spoofs,
Blazing Saddles
Airplane (both part)
Hot Shots (Both parts)
Naked Gun (all 3 parts)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2010)

*I hate Love Storys* 5/10 (+1 for two smart lines)

Now WTF was that. A 80's content presented just polishing the surface. Its a mix of numerous other hindi movies.

Sonam sucks. She is not beautiful and can't act. Imran tries, still learning but has potential. I liked the acting his sidekick.

Everything else sucks in this movie. And how dare they copy DCH?

Only two smart lines in this movie one is used to portray a situation "Idhar udhar ki baatein, bagera bagera" (over used) and when Imran enters the cinema hall at the end, he comes back and asks the taxi driver not to flee with his bags as he has noted down his number. 
First time in a hindi movie it is shown that our hero actually cares about his bags and belongings.

Rest are bakwas.


----------



## R2K (Aug 29, 2010)

Fired up 10/10-Comedy + countless hot chicks......seriously a must watch for teen comedy fans

how is naken gun series(its kinda old movie series.......so i need to know if it is worth getting it)
And what abt American psycho


----------



## R2K (Aug 29, 2010)

The devil wears Prada -9/10

This movie just shows that there is lot more to life than work and the real face of corporate life.

i was actually reluctant at first abt watching this movie as IMDB reviewers were trashing this movie like **** ..........huh....well i guess IMDb reviews are not always right..

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




rhitwick said:


> *I hate Love Storys* 5/10 (+1 for two smart lines)
> 
> Now WTF was that. A 80's content presented just polishing the surface. Its a mix of numerous other hindi movies.
> 
> ...




movie may be a piece of crap but i think sonam is beautiful


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2010)

R2K said:


> movie may be a piece of crap but i think sonam is beautiful


Well, "beauty lies in the eyes of beholder"...

From certain angles she looks good but......


----------



## Piyush (Aug 29, 2010)

^^
From certain angles she looks good but...... she is beautiful.
yeah...she is...


----------



## R2K (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of the song thats being played at the beginning of the movie ' the Devil wears prada'


Anyone seen American psycho--How is it?


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ KT Tunstall-_Suddenly I See_

*I hate love storys* was ok. Nothing great. Songs were good, especially _I hate love stories_. Sonam looks like Sonali Bendre but Sonali Bendre was a bit better. Its just that she acted with Sunil Shetty in _Bhai_ which had the song, _dekh mere bhai..rang bi rangi tie_!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Its just that she acted with Sunil Shetty in _Bhai_ which had the song, _dekh mere bhai..rang bi rangi tie_!



???!!!
What does that mean?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 30, 2010)

haah...you haven't heard that song....used to be played a lot in Philips Top 10 etcetera...
I love Sonali till date...Sonam can't be compared to her anyway...truth is I can't stand her in Delhi6...watched the movie for 15 minutes then switched off my PC.

BTW dialogs in Fired Up are awesome...those two guys form such an enviable friendship, it reminded me of my college days...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> haah...you haven't heard that song....used to be played a lot in Philips Top 10 etcetera...



Are...I've heard the song. Its just that I could not understand why he mentioned "that" song all of a sudden....!!!!

And yes Sonali............is BEAUTIFUL, but Sonam's face is not on my category.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2010)

^^right sonali not sonam.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2010)

In short, *Bhai* was an epic movie and was a milestone in Sunil Shetty's acting career. The scene where he cries over his bhai Krishna's (kunal khemu) death is worth dying for. This is the scene which even _Bulla_ (Mukesh Rishi) couldn't match in *Gunda* while crying over his sister's death, who is killed by _Lambu Aata_.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dude...who are you? I want to come to your place and touch your feet right now...right away.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Dude...who are you? I want to come to your place and touch your feet right now...right away.


He's chillum baba and babas are used to people touching their feet. 
I guess he has already blessed u and dispatched his blessed feet dust by courier


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2010)

*Shutter island*
Good movie with good direction,cinematography, climax and acting.But one can easily guess the climax at the middle of the film.



R2K said:


> And what abt American psycho


Had watched this movie long back.christian bale's negative role sucks.

Though his acting was quite good but his role sucked.

there is only one scene in the movie which i liked the most.Which is when he and few of his friends shows each other their business cards. 

yeah and also those dialogues at the beginning of the film which conveys what cosmetics,clothings...etc etc he uses something like that.

Overall i didnt liked the movie much.


----------



## R2K (Aug 30, 2010)

quan chi said:


> Had watched this movie long back.christian bale's negative role sucks.
> 
> Though his acting was quite good but his role sucked.
> 
> ...




what is that supposed to mean .........is it worth getting it?

i just wanna know if normal ppl can understand WTH is going on in the movie........lol
from ur post i can't figure what the movie is like.....
 i mean i don't wanna yell WTF for 100 times while watching it...u know what i mean


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 30, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> He's chillum baba and babas are used to people touching their feet.
> I guess he has already blessed u and dispatched his blessed feet dust by courier





finally got to see

How To Train Your Dragon
8.5/10

very interesting story line. animation is just awesome...


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2010)

R2K said:


> what is that supposed to mean .........is it worth getting it?
> 
> i just wanna know if normal ppl can understand WTH is going on in the movie........lol
> from ur post i can't figure what the movie is like.....
> i mean i don't wanna yell WTF for 100 times while watching it...u know what i mean



A film with the name of psycho associated with it.wont it take the liberty to justify the word.

As already mentioned seen it long back.If i can remember correctly.Well its not that tough to understand too.
you can say its a crime,comedy and psychic thriller.Can be watched for once.Complete entertainer if you like these kind of movies.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2010)

R2K said:


> what is that supposed to mean .........is it worth getting it?
> 
> i just wanna know if normal ppl can understand WTH is going on in the movie........lol
> from ur post i can't figure what the movie is like.....
> i mean i don't wanna yell WTF for 100 times while watching it...u know what i mean



I loved American Psycho! Do watch it dude!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

saw kick ass film recently...& i can definitely say its one of the best comic book movies ever..though i have never heard or read about the comics..i loved the plot...8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 31, 2010)

Guys how is this movie Sword Fish?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 31, 2010)

*Pulp fiction*

Many things are kept for guessing.some parts i didnt understand.but the direction and story really substantiates the title.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2010)

^over-the-top high-drama -computer-hacking thrown around for a good lol. Its a typical green-tint Hollywood movie.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 1, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how is this movie Sword Fish?



Movie is good..You can watch it


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how is this movie Sword Fish?



there's a nice scene though


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2010)

date night-6/10...had it not been for steve caroll & tina fey,this movie would have got half of my ratings...


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2010)

*Pulp fiction
inglorious b asterds.*
I would still say overall kill bill series was better.Though these films are almost different from each other but still their base is same.crime.Therefore as far as the artwork is concerned they are quite good in these films.
Not a fan of tarantino but i like the way he presents his movies.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 1, 2010)

^^both movies are good


----------



## a_medico (Sep 2, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Dude...who are you?


_
I am not myself anymore. At least I am not the same inside._

*Four Lions* - A comedy about four confused British Muslims who enter into Jihad. Funny in parts. Different comedy genre worth a try. Strong Brit accent. Subtitles helped me.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> there's a nice scene though


Nice Scene? This can have several interpretations. Could you clarify please?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2010)

^waise waale scene samjha


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^waise waale scene samjha


samjh gaya bhaiyya
offtopic how'z ramadan going Rahim?


----------



## brokenheart (Sep 2, 2010)

Watched *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*

Well what to say..._"It's a curious story indeed"_ *9/10*


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^waise waale scene samjha



thank you rahim


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2010)

Some movie updates,

*"Kick-Ass 2: are fans in for a long wait?"*


> A sequel to the superhero hit has been greenlit, according to the writer of the original comic book. But doubts have been raised over the film's production schedule


Read more here

And a hilarious review of "Case39". !!!Warning!!! Contains heavy spoilers.


> 1) Social worker Renée Zellweger visits a troubled little girl at her home, and it becomes immediately clear to everyone – except Zellweger – that the child is one of those creepy unblinking types who probably spends most of her free time hanging around in hotel corridors freaking out Jack Nicholson with her twin sister



FULL article here


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 2, 2010)

Guys i wana dwnload following hindi dubbed movies without torrents.:
the garfield
bolt
finding nemo
 Plz give me the free sites


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2010)

@a2mn2002 :- lol ?

Anyways went through Goodfellas again. Never gets old!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> offtopic how'z ramadan going Rahim?


Its a tough month and empty stomach is giving me headache by evening, which is further spoiling my studies during late night 


piyush120290 said:


> thank you rahim





a2mn2002 said:


> Guys i wana dwnload following hindi dubbed movies without torrents.:
> the garfield
> bolt
> finding nemo
> Plz give me the free sites


Plz refrain asking for download links etc and you must know these movies are not free; ask for movie suggestion and not its source 

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

I am trying to gear up watching the 4 hour long movie that is Once Upon A Time in America.........just couldnt muster the courage yet.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 3, 2010)

Udaan - 7/10 

*media.glamsham.com/download/poster/images/udaan/udaan-03.jpg

Gud acting by Ronit Roy and  Rajat Barmecha ...but after intermission movie gets very slow..One time watch


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys anybody out here watched Salt? How is the movie? Is it worth watching? I mean is there any suspense or thriller element in it?


----------



## azzu (Sep 3, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anybody out here watched Salt? How is the movie? Is it worth watching? I mean is there any suspense or thriller element in it?



Watched it 
didnt Like it ..
5/10 

though worth watching for once for the sake of hype and Jolie ( she'z nt at all gorgeous  in this one .lol )


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 3, 2010)

How to train your dragon: 7/10
nice animation film.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2010)

Watched *Pipali live* today...5/10

Its an average movie with satire about how our great netas have dealt with kisan aatmhatya...just an over hyped movie


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2010)

*Tere Bin Laden 7/10*

A nice satire on America's Osama hunt. Very very low budget movie or that was intentional of showing/using such cheap sets.

Very good acting by Ali Zafar and Pradhuman Singh as both the leads.
Had a good laugh. Try to ignore its a few predictable scenes and repeated jokes.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2010)

Guys who have seen "The Last House on the Left"...can you tell me if the concept is similar to this movie 

##### Warning: The link has plot summary#####
The Virgin Spring (1960) - Plot Summary


----------



## azzu (Sep 4, 2010)

*State of play *
Good Movie and Very good Story.. 
didnt get bored much in between 

will give it * 7.5/10*
a decent watch


----------



## Neuron (Sep 4, 2010)

Crank *7.6/10* ,Hilarious and action packed.
Coraline 6/10


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys who have seen "The Last House on the Left"...can you tell me if the concept is similar to this movie
> 
> ##### Warning: The link has plot summary#####
> The Virgin Spring (1960) - Plot Summary




Yaah bro its 80% same story...Not a good thriller though


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2010)

Vampires Suck :- 5/10

Friedberg/Seltzer (hope I spelt it right) garbage. Giving 5/10 because it is a spoof of Twilight, which in itself is a spoof of itself .


----------



## digitmapper (Sep 5, 2010)

Krow said:


> eXistenZ - 9.82/10
> Are we still in the game
> 
> For Indian short films, there a couple I'd like to suggest :
> ...



Right Here Right Now is now online at YouTube - recyclewala's Channel


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2010)

*The Men Who Killed Kennedy* is a *9-part* video documentary series about the John F. Kennedy assassination by Nigel Turner. Each part is about 50 minutes long.

I found the first 6-part to be hitting the spot but the quality set by them somehow diminished in the last 3-part made by History Channel.
Note: Its not some loony-hig-noise-pitched conspiracy theory.


----------



## R2K (Sep 5, 2010)

how are these movies one missed call
 sin city( i need to know abt the plot/theme)
 Recently i saw 
Mean Girls
 yeah i know its chick flick but it is hilarious as hell and its the only teen/highschool movie i saw in which the students actually go to there classes to study rather than flirting & fu*king around getting drunk 
And oh yeah lead actress lindsay lohan is damn hot( no offence but i think she looks way too gorgeous than Elisha Cuthbert)


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2010)

^Yes. Lindsay is hot. Check out her another good movie (she has very few movies which are good) Freaky Friday...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2010)

U want plot of Sin City...I have seen it 2 times and still couldn't find a definite plot...I think there r 3 stories in it..

Watch it ...I liked it anyways


----------



## R2K (Sep 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ^Yes. Lindsay is hot. Check out her another good movie (she has very few movies which are good) Freaky Friday...



 but i think lindsay is one of the most hated star today 
check out the 
IMDB board abt her IMDb :: Boards :: Lindsay Lohan  

freaky friday.- will try to get it soon

@sujoyp

u watched sin city 2 times and don't know wth is it abt......(makes me feel that i can ignore this flick )


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey I was just making fun of its plot...its not that bad...just another word the movie is in black and white and red


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally watched Prince of Persia today. And I have nothing to say about it. You guys would have already known that it sucks big time. I would rate it 6/10.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 5, 2010)

*Once upon a time in Mumbai* - Had very high expectations. But still, wasnt a complete disappointment. Ajay, Emraan and Kangana and fine. I thought the movie sorta glorified Dawood. Its something like '*Hitler:The rise of evil*'. Songs were fine. I thought the movie ended a bit abruptly.

By the way, Randeep Hooda's acting was the best part. Just that his role was small.

*
Iron Man 2* - Fun as expected. Mickey Rourke was fabulous. The movie had a bit less action than expected. But it wasnt boring.

*The disappearance of Alice Creed* - Watched it for _Gemma Arterton_(Prince of persia, Clash of the titans, Quantam of Solace). Good for one time watch. Could have been more gripping.

*Udaan* - Awesome offbeat cinema. Totally worth a watch. Dont expect typical bollywood movie though. Its slow but very interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 5, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> U want plot of Sin City...I have seen it 2 times and still couldn't find a definite plot...I think there r 3 stories in it..
> 
> Watch it ...I liked it anyways



you wouldn't understand it unless you've read the graphic novels...fortunately,i watched the movie after reading them so everything seemed pretty clear.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2010)

*Thriller: A Cruel Picture 6/10*

This is a revenge drama with lots of sex, lots of slow-mo and less action.

~~~~~ May contain spoiler (Highlight to read)~~~~~
The story goes like this; a girl gets raped while she was a kid. Becomes mute. Grows up and falls in the sweet talks of a stranger. He drugs her and makes her addict. Forces her to be prostitute. She waits, saves money and eventually takes revenge. What is to be seen is :ahem: :ahem: scenes, a few violent scenes and action.
~~~~~ Spoiler end ~~~~~~

What works:-
>The girl. She is cute.
>First violent scene

What did not work for me:-
>Extended sex scenes. Straight from a 3X movie. That too 30 to 60 sec long. To make an impact on audience, this was total unnecessary. The movie seems cheap and the scenes seem to me to be an excuse to lure audience.

>Extended slow-mo actions. Really they have overdone it. All action scenes are in slow-motion. WTH!!! Why?

>The girls acting. She acts like a wood. Never noticed any emotion in her eyes. 

>The climax. Its just dumb and you may start laughing rather getting thrilled.

Rather try "The Bride Wore Black"


----------



## als2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Redeu-ai - RedEye (2005) Korean horror movie

quit confusing

7/10


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 6, 2010)

*Udaan* - Awesome offbeat cinema. Totally worth a watch. Dont expect typical bollywood movie though. Its slow but very interesting.[/QUOTE]

^++1..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

Kickass
8/10
must watch action comedy


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 6, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Finally watched Prince of Persia today. And I have nothing to say about it. You guys would have already known that it sucks big time. I would rate it 6/10.



I dont agree..I liked POP ..mast film hai bhai ............. I would rate it 8/10 

Also if you wanna see some ultimate comedy ..watch THE NAKED GUN ..wat a hillarious movie...I will see next two in series soon ..

10/10 from my side 

*www.desent-audio.com/images/Naked%20Gun%20VHS.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2010)

Watched *We are family....5/10*

Thought its a fun movie but instead its a emotional drama...main character is kajol...kareena dont have much role...they could have took any B grade heroine instead of kareena..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs: 8/10

I know the name may sound strange but this movie is awesome. A must of anime fans like me.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs: 8/10
> 
> I know the name may sound strange but this movie is awesome. A must of anime fans like me.



ya this movie totally rocked
i liked the monkey -the assisstant


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 8, 2010)

logged in after a long time ... good to see this thread live and  kicking 

Movie Name:Once upon a time in Mumbai
Language:Hindi
Genre: Crime/Drama/Romance


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2010)

@~Phenom~ dude, I don't know about ur other posts/threads but this might be the best of them.

Welcome back, hope u r going to be regular again.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 8, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs: 8/10
> 
> I know the name may sound strange but this movie is awesome. A must of anime fans like me.



+1 for the rating, better still make it 8.5/10

repeated open season for the nth time. refreshing as always......


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw *Lafange Parinde* today...its also one time see

All new hindi movies seems to be 5/10...only average

Will watch Iron Man 2 tonight


----------



## sam9s (Sep 9, 2010)

*The Orphan* ......The title is totally misleading BTW ....... well with such a high rating on IMDB I was expecting something out of ordinary .... but least to say was dissappointed ........ mainly because

1. If any one has see Macaulay Culkin's *The Good Son*, already knows the plot ...... so did I ..... its about a psychopath kid, creating havoc in the family .....

2. The scare was repetitive, the sudden moves, using the sounds of the ambiance to create an eerie atmosphere  etc etc are all so repetitive. .... ...*6/10* for me ....

Some people might find it worth and pretty scary, specially because of the acting of the kid, that was well performed.

I would rate The good son over this with ......*.6.5/10*


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG
have anyone watched *SHELTER*?
now this is the real deal
spine chilling movie 
best if watched alone

9/10


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2010)

*Iron Man 2...8/10*

Good entertainer


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 9, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> I dont agree..I liked POP ..mast film hai bhai ............. I would rate it 8/10
> 
> Also if you wanna see some ultimate comedy ..watch THE NAKED GUN ..wat a hillarious movie...I will see next two in series soon ..
> 
> ...


+1 for naked gun..all 3 movies were excellent...loved the sex scene in the second movie..by far the most innovative scene ever...


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 9, 2010)

~Phenom~ said:


> logged in after a long time ... good to see this thread live and  kicking
> 
> Movie Name:Once upon a time in Mumbai
> Language:Hindi
> Genre: Crime/Drama/Romance


Did you like the movie?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2010)

*Karate Kid (2010)...7/10*

It was a nice and simple movie...just I didnt like how quickly he learned karate


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 9, 2010)

^I didn't like the final fight. very poorly acted and you can easily tell that the kid was just swinging his leg and there was not any contact at all, bloody lame.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> ^I didn't like the final fight. very poorly acted and you can easily tell that the kid was just swinging his leg and there was not any contact at all, bloody lame.



U r right...and the opponent knew soo many tactics...this hero guy knew only 20% of it...still won..amazing...anyways it was a children movie


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone of u watched fight club?
coz i have something to ask


----------



## Neuron (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ i watched it.great movie.ask your query


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

Neuron said:


> ^^ i watched it.great movie.ask your query



1.who actually was brad pitt?


----------



## Neuron (Sep 9, 2010)

This will be a spoiler ,so changing color

Well,he is the other self of Edward norton(forgot the character names).Means he has multiple personality disorder


----------



## a_medico (Sep 9, 2010)

Neuron said:


> This will be a spoiler ,so changing color
> 
> Well,he is the other self of Edward norton(forgot the character names).Means he has multiple personality disorder



Spoiler:- 

Edward Norton's name is not known in the movie. He is just referred to as a narrator.

@piyush120290 - Now watch the movie again and you will learn many things and you will love it.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2010)

@neuron and medico
thanks bro
will watch it again


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2010)

How is this movie.....Resident Evil:After Life


----------



## a_medico (Sep 10, 2010)

*Boy A* - Story about a boy who is released from serving a prison sentence for a murder he committed as a child. Little slow but a very good movie. Must watch for British movie fans. Bonus is the soundtrack especially a song by Robyn and simply awesome techno song by Mylo - Drop the pressure. Do check out Mylo video on youtube. Its fun.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 10, 2010)

Birds of America,good movie,little strange storyline.Mathew Perry is brilliant.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2010)

Atlast, I watched the Kubrick's 2001 : A Space Odyssey.  Have been hearing about this movies since like forever and I think it's worth the hype. Kubrick achieved in 1968 what most directors can't achieve in the millennium! It's a must watch for all movie buffs!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 10, 2010)

^and he destroyed all the sets and props and thats why its sequel 2010 couldn't match 2001 both in terms of story and presentation.

==========================

@all: Was Noodles dreaming about the old age of his life or was it actually true? The last scene where he is in Opium den and smiling, along with his lover not growing old, suggests that he might be dreaming. (Once Upon a Time in America)


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Resident Evil : Afterlife 3D - 5/10*

The movie sucked big time.3D effects were good but I wasnt thrilled by that.Actually there is nothing to say more in this theme.First movie was good, others were just average.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2010)

^^same here

anyways watched a quite "different story"
*eternal sunshine of a spotless mind* starring Jim Carrey and Kate Winslet


----------



## sam9s (Sep 11, 2010)

Finally was able to watch *The Prince Of Persia* as the Bluray was out ...... well with much mixed reactions for the movie here, what I was expecting was a hollywood masala movie that needs to entertain, and with that frame of mind I would say movie did a fine job, pace was good, action was good, story obviously was predictable, so what else should we expect......nothing much ..... *6.5/10* .....


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 12, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^and he destroyed all the sets and props and thats why its sequel 2010 couldn't match 2001 both in terms of story and presentation.
> 
> @all: Was Noodles dreaming about the old age of his life or was it actually true? The last scene where he is in Opium den and smiling along with his lover not growing old suggests that he might be dreaming.



Are u talking abt 2001 ? If yes, here's the ans

Kubrick 2001: The space odyssey explained

See part IV..very nice site


----------



## newway01 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, I need to go for Resident Evil 3D.. 
@ajai5777: So howz the overall storyline of this new version?


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm lazy to do that.Try looking in wiki or IMDB.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> Are u talking abt 2001 ? If yes, here's the ans
> 
> Kubrick 2001: The space odyssey explained
> 
> See part IV..very nice site


I am talking about Once Upon a Time in America 
--------------------------------------------

Movies i saw recently:
Batman Begins.  Quite an impressive movie.
The Exorcist:The Version You have Never Seem. I knew about thi movie but never saw it. Still holds after these years.
Spartacus. Epic journey and even though its a Kubrick movie, i didn't felt it. Maybe he didnt have total control on this project.
Hoesntly, Gladiator looks pale in front of Sparticus.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 12, 2010)

ahh shucks..was really looking forward to see RE4.....is it atleast better than extinction???


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> ahh shucks..was really looking forward to see RE4.....is it atleast better than extinction???



I dont think so.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 13, 2010)

*Aisha* - Refreshing. Enjoyable Indian adaptation of 'Emma'. Good direction by a Rajshree Ojha. Abhay Deol movies always deliver! Soundtrack by Amit Trivedi is so refreshing compared to the usual bollywood soundtracks. This was the same person behind music of Dev D. Worth a watch. Worth having the OST. My current fav is 'Behke Behke'.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2010)

Chhoti Si Baat


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2010)

watched 2 movies recently

1.The Shawshank Redemption
2.The A-Team

the first one was very good one
the concept,the dialogs,screenplay....all was top notch


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Finally was able to watch *The Prince Of Persia* as the Bluray was out ...... well with much mixed reactions for the movie here, what I was expecting was a hollywood masala movie that needs to entertain, and with that frame of mind I would say movie did a fine job, pace was good, action was good, story obviously was predictable, so what else should we expect......nothing much ..... *6.5/10* .....


Agree with you on this!

Guys any suggestions for movies with pets as the main characters something in the lines of Marmaduke, Garfield etc Preferably non animated.


----------



## Nemes!s (Sep 13, 2010)

try out the "The Bank Job" based on true case of Bank robbery.
8/10

Zodiac - 8/10
nice movie but lengthy


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions for movies with pets as the main characters something in the lines of Marmaduke, Garfield etc Preferably non animated.



Try Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009)
and
Marley & Me (2008)


~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Dabangg 6/10*

Its WTF movie for all those who watch movies. 
But its fun watching it I enjoyed most of it. Total Salman movie.

Would not dare to criticize it as its extreme in every level. Action, acting, overacting, not acting, dialogs etc.

Story ki ma-behen karke rakh diya hai. Its so dumb that its funny that way.
If u r planning to watch it just go for Salman and Salman only. Period.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 14, 2010)

One more for *Hachi: A Dog's Tale*

Its a movie which really touches you. Yet to watch _Marley and me_. 

*The Expendables* - I knew it would be a dumb movie. But it was worse than that. Even ChinaGate (bollywood) was better.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 14, 2010)

Constantine 7/10

A good horror movie with brilliant visual effects .I didn't find it much horrifying may be becoz i watched it in the noon time


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Try ~~~~
> *Dabangg 6/10*



Masaala movies are back!! At the end of the day its all about raking in the green bucks 
I will watch on television when it would be shown after 2 years  Kubrick dada kya sochega??


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 14, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Dabangg 6/10*
> 
> Its WTF movie for all those who watch movies.
> ...



+++1 ... ..Over hyped movie !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2010)

hows this movie: The Unborn


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> hows this movie: The Unborn


 
Good but not great.

New concept but not convincing enough


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 14, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Masaala movies are back!! At the end of the day its all about raking in the green bucks
> I will watch on television when it would be shown after 2 years  Kubrick dada kya sochega??


2 years? Why so long Rahim? I think it may take max 6months for it to be shown on TV.



rhitwick said:


> *Try Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009)*
> and
> Marley & Me (2008)





a_medico said:


> One more for *Hachi: A Dog's Tale*
> 
> Its a movie which really touches you. Yet to watch _Marley and me_.



Thanks for the suggestions guys. I did watch Marley and Me and found it to be quite touchy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2010)

guys...suggests some movies(english) which will bring tears into my eyes....


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 14, 2010)

@Karan 

1.Schindler's list...
2.The Pianist 
3. The Boy in stripped Pyajamas

Do watch them only if u know abt WWII


----------



## hareesh (Sep 14, 2010)

orphan...awesome 8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> @Karan
> 
> 1.Schindler's list...
> 2.The Pianist
> ...



r u sure they will make me cry,......


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2010)

I can take guarantee for Shindler's List 
But if you are into crying while watching Jack (Leonardo Di Caprio) sinking deep into the freezing ocean, then its different matter.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 14, 2010)

hareesh said:


> orphan...awesome 8/10


 
Yes, recently I also saw 'Orphan'. It is a good movie.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2010)

@Karan: *The Elephant Man*

------------------------------------

*No Country for Old Men*. Quite a decent movie (not great). For some reasons i was under the impression that the movie was made by Clint Eastwood  until i saw the credits roll.


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 14, 2010)

The movies I watched in last 2 weeks

*The Ugly Truth - 7/10

What happens in vegas - 7/10

The hangover - 6/10

50 first dates - 7/10

Zack and miri make a porno - 7/10

The proposal - 6/10

Forgetting Sarah Marshall - 7.5/10

17 again - 7/10

Leap year - 8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2010)

*Udaan 9/10*

I'm speechless. A very touchy movie on relations. Do watch it to understand it.

The leads of this movie have done an awesome job; Rajat Barmecha as "Rohan" and Ronit Roy as his father are marvelous. I was shocked to see the little kid providing such an amazing performance. He's great.

Only one complain is with the pace. Though I agree the script demands a slow treatment but few scenes are stretched. Either beginning or ending of scenes were lengthy.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 15, 2010)

*The Accused* ....... i saw this movie what i was a kid, late teens to be exact, it left me depressed I remember at that time ....
Today I saw it again and I must say its a *POWER HOUSE* of a movie ........ hits you right between the eyes ...... I am sure I didnt have the maturity to appreciate this kind of movie at that time, but it totally blew me off today. To start the movie follows a Rape victom (beautifully portrayed by *Jodie Foster*) and his attorney trying to prosecute the ones who did and also the ones who solicited it.

Everything about this movie is top notch, the plot, the performances (Jodie will leave you gasping with her performance), the direction, background score (done by legendary Briad Feidel - The Terminator fame) and the emotional quotient. As I said the movie is a power house. The court room drama is so convincing that at no point of time you feel the move pro protagnonist. The last 15-20 minutes takes your breath away (provided you get the uncut version). This one is a rare movie that touches my 8 point scale ........
absolute worth watch ........ not for age < 21 though ......

*8/10 *.... for this one ...



a_rahim said:


> @Karan: *The Elephant Man*
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> *No Country for Old Men*. Quite a decent movie (not great). For some reasons i was under the impression that the movie was made by Clint Eastwood  until i saw the credits roll.



********SPOILERS***********

NCFOM was AWSOME ....  not great!!! cheez man .... cant believe it, this movie left me hanging for days ....... *Javier Bardem* simply stole the show one of the rare negative characters I have seen in the movie that gave me nightmares ......he was so real and cold, and the fact he wins at the end make it even more shocking and believable I guess. Hats of to Cohen Brothers

*******************************


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> I can take guarantee for Shindler's List
> But if you are into crying while watching Jack (Leonardo Di Caprio) sinking deep into the freezing ocean, then its different matter.


r u saying abt titanic....

well the only movie uptil now which brought tears into my eyes is The Passion of the Christ. cudn't watch the suffering of jesus.....awesome moview by mel gibson


----------



## a_medico (Sep 16, 2010)

Watched *Four Lions* again. Insanely hilarious. Subtitles strongly recommended.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2010)

*FROZEN*, when I first read about the plot of this movie about 3 teens stuck on a roopway at a ski resort, I was like, must be another cheezy thriller.......... well i was wrong for most of the part, though the movie does take the liberty of few forced glitches to get the story going, (like the resort getting closed for a week just after this trip) but once its on, you are not bored. What saves this movie from just another teen thriller is the pure believable performances and the cinematography that very nicely captures the cold, deadly, chilling, below freezing atmosphere of the night, which really gives you creeps. How ever the plot is still flawed at many places, but you usually keep giving the benifit of the doubt just for the performances....... once worth a watch ...... *6.2/10* 

@Medico, will give four lions a shot, looks good .....


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2010)

watched *Just friends...6/10*

A simple romantic movie


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

watched John Tucker must die
not a bad movie but not a good one either
6/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 16, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> watched *Just friends...6/10*
> 
> A simple romantic movie



Not just romance also good comedy.

watched 2 

*Love actually - 7/10*
Pure romantic story of 8 different charecters.

*How to lose a guy in 10 days - 7/10*
Good romantic comedy.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys any good movies on science fiction?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 16, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good movies on science fiction?



1. 2001 A Space Odessey  ..(Skip beginning 20 mins .then watch movie)
2. Pitch Black



KaranTh85 said:


> r u sure they will make me cry,......



Yes I am sure but first read abt WWII here

World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS : I love WWII movies and games !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 17, 2010)

Watched 'New Police Story' yesterday, starring Jackie Chan. It's an average action movie with a simple plot.

How's 'The Thaw'? Anyone seen it?

Watched some horror movies recently in the last couple of months, liked some of them, other's I did not like.

-The Exorcist (liked)
-Exorcist II (The Heretic) (liked)
-Alien (liked)
-Aliens (liked)
-Children of the Corn (bad movie, did not like)
-The Shining (average, okay)
-Hostel (disgusting)
-Orphan (liked)
-Shutter (the original Thai movie with English subtitles) (liked)
-Shutter Island (average, okay)
-Paranormal Activity (disgustingly bad movie, did not like at all)
-The Blair Witch Project (disgustingly bad movie, did not like at all)
-What Lies Beneath (liked)
-The Happenning (average, okay)
-Ju-on The Grudge (both the Japanese and American versions) (excellent horror movie, liked)
-The Ring (liked)

I dont remember more.

After many years, I saw 'Father of the Bride' and 'Father of the Bride: Part II'. Both are excellent comedy movies, but the first one is more funnier and a better movie. The way the director portrayed the relationship between a father and a daughter is excellent.

Also seen 'The Nutty Professor', after many years. It's an exceedingly hilarious movie but an average one overall.


----------



## R2K (Sep 17, 2010)

did anyone saw sex is zero
its a korean comedy flick as per IMDb. 
if anyone saw it pls comment on how is it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2010)

I too saw *Dabaang....7/10*

The score is solely for its entertainment purpose...

It have no story...not much comedy..noo item heroine...but still watchable

I liked the shirt tearing scene at the end


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 17, 2010)

*He's Just Not That Into You - 7/10
The proposal - 6/10*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 17, 2010)

Resident Evil afterlife - 7/10 awesomeeee.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have heard a little less exciting review of Afterlife in the same thread earlier!
This weekend I am planning to go to watch it based on your reviews. Nowadays I do not find it worthy to spend so much in watching movies in multiplexes. So do not wanna spend money on some average movie.

BTW I would like to take this opportunity to share a nice experience with you movie buffs. The lesson learnt was never go with review of a single person (or better never go with review altogether...watch each movie and give your reviews to others  )
Anyways, here it goes. This was during the time when I was in college and "Everybody Says I'm Fine" was released as Rahul Bose's directorial debut. Those days Rahul Bose was not known that much, although I had become his fan after watching him in _Takshak_ (prior to that he had acted in Bomgays and Bombay Boys and couple of other lesser known movies which I haven't watched). I was with one of my very close friend who had seen the movie (he purchased the CD of movie just like that). I asked him about the movie and he said that "_kkacchu nai, ghatiya film hai. Nau ki dukaan se shuru hui, nau ki dukaan par khatm ho gayi_" (=Nothing much, it started in a barber shop and ended there as well). Trusting him I left his place without the CD. But later when I watched the movie I was deeply touched and moved. I liked everyone's acting starting from Rehaan, Koel Purie, Pooja Bhatt and Boman Irani.

I remember this incident whenever I read any review even now.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 17, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> The lesson learnt was never go with review of a single person (or better never go with review altogether...watch each movie and give your reviews to others  )



If it had not been for the reviews, you would probably spend huge amount and time watching every crap out there thrown at us ............... Just a thought


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 17, 2010)

getting mixed reviews for afterlife...was planning to see this movie in 3d...How is it overall??Better than extinction???


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 17, 2010)

sam9s said:


> If it had not been for the reviews, you would probably spend huge amount and time watching every crap out there thrown at us ............... Just a thought



Nowadays, what drives me most to a movie is the plot outline. I do not read the whole story on internet but just a synopsis or summary (sans spoilers offcourse)...

I just mentioned this as my personal experience. It is true that we get to know about a lot of interesting/unheard movies from like minded people as in this thread. There is no doubt about that


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2010)

R2K said:


> did anyone saw sex is zero
> its a korean comedy flick as per IMDb.
> if anyone saw it pls comment on how is it.



Its like american pie but a bit better. Hero is a loser and some scenes are extremely hilarious. I can watch it again anyday. At the end the movie gets serious, and you do get a message. A good one. Beware, there are some obscenity too.

There is a part two too. Same central plot, ending gets serious. But funny as hell at times.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks ichi...I thought that they were el cheapo copy of American Pie...but if you are saying that it is better than American Pie...I will surely watch that...


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have seen all resident evil movies and afterlife in 3D.As a sequel it sucked because nothing interesting left in the story to tell.You can watch it as a 3D film.Thats all.


----------



## R2K (Sep 17, 2010)

ichi said:


> Its like american pie but a bit better. Hero is a loser and some scenes are extremely hilarious. I can watch it again anyday. At the end the movie gets serious, and you do get a message. A good one. Beware, there are some obscenity too.
> 
> There is a part two too. Same central plot, ending gets serious. But funny as hell at times.



is it dubbed in english or should we go for subtitles which could be a great PITA


----------



## Rahim (Sep 18, 2010)

*Letters from Iwo Jima* : Another gem from Clint Eastwood's stable, about  a particular battle between Japanese Imperial Army and US soldiers on an island. The only difference is that the story has been told from a Japanese point of view and higlighted that courage, nonour and will are not the monopoly of US forces. The whole narrative is how despite knowing very weel their fate, the small number of soldiers fight and meet their fate.



R2K said:


> is it dubbed in english or should we go for subtitles which could be a great PITA



Honestly, movies dubbed in English ruins the experience, better to watch with subtitles.

---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------

*Sin City* : Quite stylised coimic book story; fun to watch. *Not for  kids* as it has quite a few nodity scenes.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Honestly, movies dubbed in English ruins the experience, better to watch with subtitles.



This.........................................


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2010)

*Rosemary's Baby 8.5/10*

A great psychological drama.

Its counted in horror genre everywhere but it rarely gives you any shocks or has any chilling moments.
What it has is something else. Its USP is its a slow movie. Yes first time a horror movie which is slow actually uses the pace as its USP.

The moment the movie starts you meet a happy couple moving to a new house. Some unusual events at their house but that seems so petty u tend to ignore.
Slowly they make neighbors. And you seem to get involved with Rosemary's character. The movie starts growing onto you. Very slowly the situations change, no out of proportion incidents are shown. 
A suicide, a man gets serious ill, a man goes to coma etc. all things are such nicely blend into the story that you along with Rosemary don't bother to notice.
Then again slowly paranoia gets introduced to story and movie ends with something more amusing.

~~~~~ Heavy Spoilers (highlight to read) ~~~~~~
I thought like all other movies Rosemary would sacrifice the baby to save mankind. Imagined a scene like she would jump out of the window holding her baby as it was the climax and all needs to be end in a good note. 
But, the director had something else in his mind; he actually let motherhood, which is ignored in so many such films, take over the scenario. 
Rosemary actually accepted the baby. I think this is how it works, however bad a kid is, a mother can never discard it.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Really appreciate the screenpaly and kudos to Mia Farrow as Rosemarry. She actually made the character alive. Its a pity that she did not win an Oscar for it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2010)

*Hotel for dogs...8/10*

very good movie for dog lovers...some part is interesting and comedy


----------



## Rahim (Sep 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Rosemary's Baby 8.5/10*
> 
> A great psychological drama.


--------and the audience is in a sweet-sour dilemma of what to make out (good/evil) of the pesky, overly freindly and caring shown by the old couple. The horror is on a grand scale and the story has plenty of "alternatives", which we all like here.....................

After watching *The Shining, 2001 and Rosemary's Baby*, i just can't stand the slash and blood of other typical horror movies which has nudity and tomato ketchup all over.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Udaan 9/10*
> 
> I'm speechless. A very touchy movie on relations. Do watch it to understand it.
> 
> ...



Pace was fine for me. But then maybe I have seen movies much slower that this.

We need more movies like this. Everything was well executed. Particulary the wavering of minds and the unpredictablity. Its like you will be waiting for the final straw but the guy's restraint barrage is still not broken and then all of a sudden you feel the sudden rush of the prptagonist outrunning everything. The best scene.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2010)

*M 8/10*

Its a thriller with a moral which is very rare now-a-days.

A gr8 script with laudable performance from "Peter Lorre" make this a noir.


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 19, 2010)

How many of you here are actually watching these movies by buying the CDs or DVDs or going to theatres to watch them? I know most of you download them via bit torrent.

I need suggestions for some good Mind-f++k movies please.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 19, 2010)

^^ No I use RS .. , but I still would have a bigger collection of BluRays than most of you out here .....


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2010)

^^lol....someone is acting prude here


----------



## a_medico (Sep 20, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ No I use RS .. , but I still would have a bigger collection of BluRays than most of you out here .....



And after loyally using RS for some 4-5 yrs, I have shifted to HF for obvious reasons.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 20, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> 1. 2001 A Space Odessey  ..*(Skip beginning 20 mins .then watch movie)*
> 2. Pitch Black


Any reason why I should skip the first 20 mins?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 20, 2010)

Guys any suggestions on good light hearted entertainers? Comedy genre, animated etc. Should not have sad or tragic content preferably.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on good light hearted entertainers? Comedy genre, animated etc. Should not have sad or tragic content preferably.



Groundhog Day


----------



## Neuron (Sep 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on good light hearted entertainers? Comedy genre, animated etc. Should not have sad or tragic content preferably.



I don't know but you may like the following(Animation genre)

1.Horton Hears A Who
2.Coraline


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2010)

*When Harry Met Sally 8/10*

Before you all jump out on me saying I'm seeing it now........yes I've seen it now and found my another fav. movie Hum Tum is heavily inspired by it.

Nothing new to talk on it. First time I actually liked Meg Ryan, she seemed beautiful to me. 

Both the leads are marvelous in their part.......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 21, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on good light hearted entertainers? Comedy genre, animated etc. Should not have sad or tragic content preferably.


 
Father of the bride parts 1 & 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ No I use RS .. , but I still would have a bigger collection of BluRays than most of you out here .....


hmm..how much 1TB....i guess u use the premium account of RS....coz free is quite slow...
& there splitted files in it....part00,01 etc....dont knw whether all files links are working or not...


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 21, 2010)

Heard lot of good about Udaan. Guys is this movie ok to watch with parents etc? I remember watching the trailer where the character in the movie is watching some adult movie in theater something like that.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Heard lot of good about Udaan. Guys is this movie ok to watch with parents etc? I remember watching the trailer where the character in the movie is watching some adult movie in theater something like that.



I think this is a perfect movie to be watched with parents. it does have some conversation regarding sex but that is acceptable. nothing vulgar is shown here. much more filthy language and skin show are present in  "Dabangg"


----------



## Rahim (Sep 21, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Any reason why I should skip the first 20 mins?


2001 is not a movie; its a journey. Don't skip anything.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 21, 2010)

Just watched Iron Man 2. Its a good movie. 

*Iron Man 2 - 7/10*


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Prince Of Persia : The Sands Of Time*.Its surely underrated.A solid *8/10* from me.
The story,action,prince,princess,their chemistry,art etc were so good.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2010)

*Anastasia 7/10*

A good animation movie but has too many songs.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> *Prince Of Persia : The Sands Of Time*.Its surely underrated.A solid *8/10* from me.
> The story,action,prince,princess,their chemistry,art etc were so good.



did we forgot "GEMMA"?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2010)

how is this movie "The Fourth Kind"???


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2010)

a_medico said:


> And after loyally using RS for some 4-5 yrs, I have shifted to HF for obvious reasons.



mmmm well my next best option is MU, but I have seen FS also getting pretty popular these days ...... well two premium accounts are more than sufficient for stuffing your NAS ...... 



KaranTh85 said:


> hmm..how much 1TB....i guess u use the premium account of RS....



Checkout my sig ... will give you an Idea, and ofcourse it premium .... how else can you expect to exploit a *4 Mbps unlimited* connection ....

*From paris with love* ........ Now this is what I call a complete Hollywood entertainer, without the need to simulate any of your brain cells, the story is flawed to the limit and way too many liberties taken, but its a total non stop action with Travolta being the bad sucker wooping some serious ass right from the word go ...... and you do enjoy it. The movie is fulltoo action and Travolta is a serious funny bad ass. As I said nothing exceptional but it will hold your interest right till the end ....... there is a decent twist as well in the end .......*.6.5/10* for this one


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2010)

sam9s said:


> mmmm well my next best option is MU, but I have seen FS also getting pretty popular these days ...... well two premium accounts are more than sufficient for stuffing your NAS ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude what ISP is giving 4mbps UL internet ? And what's the cost/month ?

Anyways, Machete :- 7/10 

And yes, those who are planning to watch 2001 : A Space Odyssey, don't skip ANYTHING. There are no dialogues in the first 24mins but don't skip. The movie's plot is very open ended and confusing (atleast to me) and if you skip the first 24mins, then you won't understand sh1t. Experience it as it was meant to be.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Dude what ISP is giving 4mbps UL internet ? And what's the cost/month ?



Airtel ofcourse ...... and it does have that FUP of 50GB/month, but thats on pro rata bases so if I do not d/l for say 3 days I have 5 GB/day at my disposal, anyhow my avg d/l boils down to around 60GB/month, so I am at the verge, but I am satisfied as I get full 4Mbps all the time any time of the day .........
Cost 1900/INR (including taxes and all), its called impatience plan I suppose, every one knws about this, I am surprised you have no clue .....

Check *HERE*


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Airtel ofcourse ...... and it does have that FUP of 50GB/month, but thats on pro rata bases so if I do not d/l for say 3 days I have 5 GB/day at my disposal, anyhow my avg d/l boils down to around 60GB/month, so I am at the verge, but I am satisfied as I get full 4Mbps all the time any time of the day .........
> Cost 1900/INR (including taxes and all), its called impatience plan I suppose, every one knws about this, I am surprised you have no clue .....
> 
> Check *HERE*



I have no clue coz there is no Airtel Broadband in my city . Damn it! The plan looks awesome.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ Man thats too bad, which city do you live in ..????


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> 2001 is not a movie; its a journey. Don't skip anything.



arre yaar ..maine esliye bola ki ajay bhai ko shayad samajh main naa aaye ki yeh bandar 20 min tak kya uchal kood kar rahe hai and he may left the movie 

@ajay..do watch first 20 mins but very patiently..this movie was made like that..90% of ppl cudnt undertstand it fully (including me)



sam9s said:


> ^^ Man thats too bad, which city do you live in ..????



I think Paranj lives in Rajkot, Gujarat (if my memory is right)


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 23, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> arre yaar ..maine esliye bola ki ajay bhai ko shayad samajh main naa aaye ki yeh bandar 20 min tak kya uchal kood kar rahe hai and he may left the movie
> 
> @ajay..do watch first 20 mins but very patiently..this movie was made like that..90% of ppl cudnt undertstand it fully (including me)


Thanks for letting me know bro!
I did find that part a little uninteresting.

Watched KungFuPanda 8/10
I enjoyed the movie especially the second half.


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Sex drive - 7/10*
Teen-comedy

*Knocked Up - 7.5/10*
Romance-Comedy


----------



## max_demon (Sep 23, 2010)

saw lier lier 7/10 , bruce almighty 8/10 and dumb and dumber 6.5/10 ... 


Jim Carrey rocks

i had seen Ace Ventura , The Mask , Number 23 already and they're all great


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> arre yaar ..maine esliye bola ki ajay bhai ko shayad samajh main naa aaye ki yeh bandar 20 min tak kya uchal kood kar rahe hai and he may left the movie
> 
> @ajay..do watch first 20 mins but very patiently..this movie was made like that..90% of ppl cudnt undertstand it fully (including me)
> 
> ...



Yeah . I live in Rajkot in Gujarat. We only got BSNL, Reliance, etc.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2010)

@esumit: Nothing against you brother 

@ajay: One needs to watch it all over again and read forums to really understand the depth of the movie. BTW how did you liked HAL?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2010)

Guys, recommend me some courtroom dramas in line with "12 Angry Men", "Anatomy of a murder".

Not necessary a murder mystery but should good arguments and twists.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @Sam: Nothing against you brother
> 
> @ajay: One needs to watch it all over again and read forums to really understand the depth of the movie. BTW how did you liked HAL?



I liked HAL. I would certainly want one if they make something like it .


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, recommend me some courtroom dramas in line with "12 Angry Men", "Anatomy of a murder".
> 
> Not necessary a murder mystery but should good arguments and twists.


Witness For The Prosecution (1957)
Judgment at Nuremberg (1961) ; just watch it the way Maximilian Schell tries his best to defend Nazis.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, recommend me some courtroom dramas in line with "12 Angry Men", "Anatomy of a murder".
> 
> Not necessary a murder mystery but should good arguments and twists.



*The man from Earth*. If you haven't already watched it.
*Before Sunset* - It is with a different theme. Romantic.
*The Tape* - 3 characters in one room. Interesting.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2010)

500 days of summer
a different kind of ROM-COM


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for letting me know bro!
> I did find that part a little uninteresting.
> 
> *Watched KungFuPanda 8/10*
> I enjoyed the movie especially the second half.



question to all digitians...Which Indian movie is based on Kung Fu Panda ?? 

(Hint : movie was a big big flop despite of major starcast )


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 24, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @Sam: Nothing against you brother
> 
> @ajay: One needs to watch it all over again and read forums to really understand the depth of the movie. BTW how did you liked HAL?





Psychosocial said:


> I liked HAL. I would certainly want one if they make something like it .


What is HAL?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> question to all digitians...Which Indian movie is based on Kung Fu Panda ??
> 
> (Hint : movie was a big big flop despite of major starcast )



"Chandni Chowk to China"

Mujhe saba pata hai


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 24, 2010)

i could watch only first 15 minutes of the movie (CCTC)...then felt like throwing up....could never gather courage to complete the movie after that!

KungFu Panda (9/10) is awesome...so is KungFu Hustle (8/10)

moving forward (as we had discussed already in this thread) IP Man (1&2) are watchable movies (7/10)

then I watched a Chinese movie (great legend something, will post name later)...what a waste of time 

The movie was True Legend...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> IP Man (1&2) are watchable movies (7/10)



Dman man!!!
IP is not "watchable", IP Man is awesome movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> "Chandni Chowk to China"
> 
> Mujhe saba pata hai


I remember my friend watching this and telling me that this movie resembles Chandni Chowk to China.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> KungFu Panda (9/10) is awesome...so is KungFu Hustle (8/10)
> 
> moving forward (as we had discussed already in this thread) IP Man (1&2) are watchable movies (7/10)



IP Man "watchable"... !! and KungFu Hustle becomes Awesome ?????

*Coraline* ... Animation ..... This is a cute adventure movie, if any one liked Alice in the wonderland (animation) this one is for you ....... *6.5/10*


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> "Chandni Chowk to China"
> 
> Mujhe saba pata hai



correct ans  ..i was shocked to see CC2C in a hall with only some junta and immediately related to KFP which I had saw some days ago 

here's a prize for u 

*www.chocolate-world.net/images/Chocolate.png



ajayritik said:


> I remember my friend watching this and telling me that this movie resembles Chandni Chowk to China.



hahaha LOL  

actually CC2C is a copy of KFP and not the other way round


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 24, 2010)

sam9s said:


> IP Man "watchable"... !! and KungFu Hustle becomes Awesome ?????



yeah, ever heard of personal opinion? That was it.  (you know it better than anyone else as against most advices you purchased Desire and shunned GalaxyS)


Anyways, I think all the animation movies have wonderful storyline, plus they leave a beautiful message. Following are the ones I like:

Bee Movie (9/10)
How to Train Your Dragon (9/10)
A Night Before Christmas (8/10)
Beauty and the Beast (7/10)
Wall E (8/10)
Ratatouille (9/10)
The Incredibles (7/10)
Fantastic Mr. Fox (6/10)


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2010)

^^some miyzaki flavor too
Esp Spirited Away 


Btw there is this apocalyptic indie short film by swedish guys. Goto ov43.com and there is a surprise for apocalyptic genre people. 

And my fav webcomic too: romaticallyapocalyptic !


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> yeah, ever heard of personal opinion? That was it.  (you know it better than anyone else as against most advices you purchased Desire and shunned GalaxyS)
> 
> 
> Anyways, I think all the animation movies have wonderful storyline, plus they leave a beautiful message. Following are the ones I like:
> ...


Guys maybe I can have some more of you give me some good animation movies list worth watching. 
I remember someone telling me Finding Nemo is good.
Also watched some part of Ice Age and found it to be good.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> yeah, ever heard of personal opinion? That was it.  (you know it better than anyone else as against most advices you purchased Desire and shunned GalaxyS)



Ok well then my "personal opinion" says that your personal opinion (in movies) needs brushing......if not sucks... 



*Death of a President* ..... intelligent movie, stimulating and makes you think .....The movie is about a fictional assassination of US president George Bush and the events preceding and mainly succeeding it. The best thing I liked about this movie was it never tries to be Anti Bush (as most would expect) neither tries to be Anti American, but truly portrays, how the politicians and the investigation is hyped and lead in a very stereotypical manner .... resulting in an inaccurate events of the suspect fitting the evidence rather than the evidence fitting the suspect.......

The movie is told in a Documentary, interview style where the events have already been taken place and the later investigation is been narrated. What was innovative/different about this movie was it takes all real central characters, with real footage and seemingly mixes it with the movie story line, which seriously gives a very very authentic feel and a genuine scenario ..... I was totally intrigued through out the movie ..... The pace is bit slow but keeps you interested through out. ........*6.8/10*, though I am surprised this did not cross 7 scale mark on IMDB.....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2010)

*Devil's Advocate 6/10*

A movie on morality.

Starring Keanu Reeves, Al Pacino and Charlize Theron.

Kevin is a lawyer and has never lost a case till date. Gets recruited by a big law firm in New York and moves in with his wife Mary. Eventually he gets involved with his work and distanced with his wife.
Things change with Satan's entry and morality lecture.

Well Al Pacino is always a pleasure to watch, but Keanu Reeves seemed to be stiff. Liked the acting of Charlize Theron.
A very average story (from concept aspect) with some good acting. Becomes predictable midway to movie.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2010)

*Get him to the Greek....7/10*

Nice movie...but not much comedy


----------



## a_medico (Sep 25, 2010)

New look IMDB!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2010)

^Not very comfortable yet with the new look 

---------------------------------------------

Grave of the Fireflies
My Neighbour Totoro
Dog Day Afternoon
Back to The Future
Touch of Evil
The Hustler
8 1/2
Raging Bull


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2010)

*Black Sabbath 7/10*

3 horror stories not linked to each other.

First one is average. Second one is good and third one is classic. 

Well yes, this movie has something new, when it starts the director comes and tells that the movie is going to start and on end he comes again and tells that movie is end now.

Jackie Chan's Project A2 (1987)   7/10

Good action movie.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 26, 2010)

The A team ... nice movie - fun to watch ....The A-Team (2010)
7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2010)

*To Kill A Mocking Bird 8/10*


Its included in best courtroom drama series but I found it has more drama happening outside the courtroom.

Nonetheless a great movie about morals and values but I was looking for a mind-blowing courtroom drama which its not.

Great acting by everyone specially the kids.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2010)

*Machete...8/10*

Very good action packed movie ...full entertainment


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2010)

guys is there any movie like Final Fantasy VII advent children...
Onimusha 4 was not good....


----------



## sam9s (Sep 27, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> *Machete...8/10*
> 
> Very good action packed movie ...full entertainment



I usually give a try to Robert Rodriguez movies, for its over the top action, though I personally do not enjoy as much as I enjoy john woo's action. But I still enjoy his movies for some uncanny reason ...... Will give this one a try as well........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 27, 2010)

wow dabangg seems like inspiration from tamil movie sami


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 27, 2010)

Guys found this list from somewhere. How about your suggestions if the following movies fall under Comedy Genre and are these watchable?
Just Friends
Knocked Up
Nacho Libre
Pineapple Express
Role Models
Super Bad

Of the above I think only Nacho Libre looks like can be watched with family.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 27, 2010)

*Ghost Stories*
Slow but great artistic movie; 4 different stories involving super-natural elements.
PS: Its not horror _per se_.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys found this list from somewhere. How about your suggestions if the following movies fall under Comedy Genre and are these watchable?
> Just Friends
> Knocked Up
> Nacho Libre
> ...



Ur list is good...I have watched 4 out of ur 6 movies
Just friends is a clean movie...Not much x scenes..might be for 1 odd minute...
knocked up is about pregnancy...u can watch it with wife or gf..they will be happy
nacho libre is a children movie...time pass
dont remember about pineapple express and super bad


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> *Ghost Stories*
> Slow but great artistic movie; 4 different stories involving super-natural elements.
> PS: Its not horror _per se_.


Oh its more famous by the name *Kaidan*. Its on old Japan, I liked it very much how they portrayed the old culture.
A more close to fairy tales that u've read in ur childhood but Horror it is not.

*Boomerang! 7.5/10*

Another good courtroom drama.

A famous priest gets killed and the convict escapes. Police could not catch anyone till 2 weeks. Suddenly a man with similar description is caught, charged with murder and presented in court.
While interviewing him by the prosecutor lawyer the story started turning around. Literally goes by its name. Try it, a bit old (1947) but would excite you enough to like it.
The movie claims its a true story. The shooting was done in real location and most of the real people involved in the original case are in the movie too!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 28, 2010)

*Erin Brockovich* .... wow wow, another masterpiece after *L.A Confidential* in less than 3 months, I am happy. Actually this was in my list for a long time but got missed and neglected ........Yesterday I was in a mood for some courtroom drama movie and so poped this one, though it did not turn out to be a courtroom movie, it hell was one of the powerful movies I have seen. Stars Julia Roberts in a hard hitting role of a single mother of three kids, who takes out a 28 Billion $ Pacific gas and Electrical company almost single handedly on a case primarily involving polluting the ground water. Knowing its a true story, made it very intriguing and the way Erin character is portrayed is rock solid. Julia shines in the role. 

6.8/10 here


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 28, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> wow dabangg seems like inspiration from tamil movie sami



no wonder my friend. you can count those bollywood producers on fingers who dare to work on a new script or a new idea.


BTW watched Iron Man2 (i know its a tad late) and found movie to be worth watching. Loved Scarlett's hair (apart from his ogle-i-cious figure) and the action sequence she gave inside Hammer Industries...Although there was very less new to watch when compared to the first part the movie, it was not a bore...

6.5/10 should do good 

Now I am eagerly waiting for Deathly Hallows-I which is slated to be released on 19th Nov


----------



## tobbyhot (Sep 28, 2010)

Wanted
English
Action
this is my favorite movie and I want to everyone watch this if they had never seen
they will really enjoy this...


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Superbad is a good watch...
Fired Up is an awesome comedy movie but it too can't be watched with your family..


----------



## shizzyssmith (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Commando
2. Rambo: First Blood
3. Predator


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2010)

*Freaky Friday....7/10*

Good comedy movie....watchable with family too


----------



## sam9s (Sep 30, 2010)

tobbyhot said:


> Wanted
> English
> Action
> this is my favorite movie and I want to everyone watch this if they had never seen
> they will really enjoy this...



I could'nt help but smile on your enthusiasm, I welcome you with a happy stay with Hollywood movies all around us in this thread ....


----------



## a_medico (Sep 30, 2010)

*Lebanon* (2009) - A movie shot inside the tank! A bit slow and has its flaws, but quite gripping. If you loved The Hurt Locker, Black Hawk Down, Enemy at the gates, this one's for you. Its just that don't expect too much of action.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2010)

*Call Northside 777 7.7/10*

Another movie on "he-didn't-do-it" theme. (hey, I invented this term. Copyright with me   )

The movie claims its based on a true story.

IN 1932 during unrest, one cop gets killed and two small time crooks are caught for the murder. Gets convicted and gets jail term of 99 yrs. After 11 yrs the case gets reopened by a reporter who was doing a story on the whole thing.

Nice mix of sentiment, thrill and obviously James Stewart

Check this out.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ Copyright accepted, except it should be .... "He-didn't-do-it" .......rather done it ,,



a_medico said:


> *Lebanon* (2009) - A movie shot inside the tank! A bit slow and has its flaws, but quite gripping. If you loved The Hurt Locker, Black Hawk Down, Enemy at the gates, this one's for you. Its just that don't expect too much of action.



If you liked this then definately give a try to *The Beast* ........ I loved it more than the Lebanon ...... bit similar theam .......


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 1, 2010)

Jay & silent bob strike back - 8/10


----------



## HumanRobot (Oct 1, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> Jay & silent bob strike back - 8/10



That's one of my favorite movies, I can definitely vouch for this!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2010)

i have seen this movie(last 30mins) but dnt remember its name...cud u guys help me out.....
a man planes crashes in a jungle & then he roams with a woman naked in this jungle....
then the woman gets caught in jungle tribes...the tribes r canninbals so they eat her..
the man finally escapes...with another frnd in the end...& at last it is written that the author has described the tribal people as real world tribal people living in jungles(africa or sumthing else).......still.....it was very old movie....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Copyright accepted, except it should be .... "He-didn't-do-it" .......rather done it ,,


well, in line of "whodunit"...i thought this...


Hmmm.....well, then I correct this.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 2, 2010)

*Khichdi the movie 8/10*

Its a total nonsense fun. For the two long hours I kept on laughing. Its been a long time since the days of "Hot Shots" and "Naked Gun" there has come any clean comedy. 

Those who are a regular follower of this comedy series may feel things are repetitive but for audience like me its a great gift in shape of movie.

Please watch this.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2010)

The Expendables: 9/10
For all those action and arsenal hungry dudes.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 2, 2010)

*The Last Airbender* - Syamalan is losing it. Its a typical fairytale movie in the league of LOTRs, Narnias, HPs etc... Nothing new really. Room for sequel but hope he doesn't come up with it. 

@Sam - Would have loved to watch 'The beast..' but movies prior to 1995 just don't appeal me with rare exceptions. I know I am missing many classics, buts it's just like that


----------



## hot zubs (Oct 2, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Khichdi the movie 8/10*
> 
> Its a total nonsense fun. For the two long hours I kept on laughing. Its been a long time since the days of "Hot Shots" and "Naked Gun" there has come any clean comedy.
> 
> ...




```

```

Dude do we still get this series on TV, i remember i use to watch it on starone almost 3 yrs back, but now there is no sign of it...
can u just temmi on which channel we get it now and at what time???


----------



## quan chi (Oct 2, 2010)

*
R0B0T*
*Rating:- 3/5*

Just returned after watching this movie.
Well I dont believe in rating system and dosent like to rate also but for the simplicity.i have rated it.

*1. STORYLINE*

Overall not a bad storyline.But few elements have been borrowed from I robot as suspected.If you are movie buff then the story is quite  predictable.

*2.DIRECTION*

hmmm here i was a bit disappointed.There are few elements in the story where the direction seems totally nonsense.For the risk of spoilers i wont tell much.But i will describe one scene here.The scene where robot kidnaps aishwarya and flees with her in a car and the police starts chasing and shooting at that car madly was totally absurd.I mean how could they act so stupid they dont know the bullets could hurt the victim also.Infact even after the bullet rain nothing happened to ash.
*3.SPECIAL EFFECTS*

Here i would agree with all the other members who have seen the movie.The special effects at the climax was quite good. 

*4.MUSIC*

Well the sound effects were good too.but the music or the songs in hindi really is quite disappointing.Half of those songs i couldnt understand even though it was sung in hindi.

*5.OVERALL*

Overall the movie is quite good atleast watchable for one time.Though i havent seen many rajnikanth movies but atleast in this movie those funny typical action styles of rajinakth was almost nil.All the actions executed were good atleast not funny like in his other films.

A good popcorn movie.
​


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 2, 2010)

Get him to the greek 8/10...i laughed a lot...Damn funny movie..its kindaa a spin off from forgetting sarah marshall...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> Dude do we still get this series on TV, i remember i use to watch it on starone almost 3 yrs back, but now there is no sign of it...
> can u just temmi on which channel we get it now and at what time???



I think it does not come in TV anymore. U can still watch the previous episodes in YouTube.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2010)

*Let me in* - The Hollywood remake of _Let the right one in_....bombed at the BO but getting good reviews.

By the way, those who are looking for good movies to watch and don't have many good choices (I am in such a situation right now)...I'd recommend:

*Four Lions *- British Comedy (Subtitles recommended)
*Repo Men* - Twisted movie, Nice OST
*Hachi:A dog's story* - Must watch whether you are a dog lover or not (I am not)
*The Art of Travel* - You'd like it if you loved Into the wild
*Six Shooter* - 30mins movie. From the director of In Bruges. Strong Irish accent(need for subtitles). Great humor. Nice acting.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2010)

*The Ghost and Mrs. Muir 7.9/10*

Straight from IMDB: In 1900, a young widow finds her seaside cottage is haunted...and forms a unique relationship with the ghost.

Very good acting by both the leads. Nice love story. 
For some reason, I liked the story very much.



@sam, dude, thanks for icheckmovies. I'm getting to know about such nice and "new" movies which I could have never found out.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 3, 2010)

I started to play Batman Arkham Asylum.But I didnt get the plot as I have never read  any batman comics.Then I decided to watch Batman movies.The movies were far better than I expected.

*Batman Begins - 7/10
The Dark Knight - 7/10*

Then I completed the game that was also good.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2010)

*The Last Airbender - 7/10

*I liked the movie and its action scenes...

what I didnt like is why it took soo much effort to create a power...very boreing actions when creating a power...it would be much better if its like X-Men..


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 3, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I started to play Batman Arkham Asylum.But I didnt get the plot as I have never read  any batman comics.Then I decided to watch Batman movies.The movies were far better than I expected.
> 
> *Batman Begins - 7/10
> The Dark Knight - 7/10*
> ...



You mean to say you watched them NOW?
Anyway,better late than never.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 4, 2010)

Talking of brainfck movies, what do you all think of THIS one?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Talking of brainfck movies, what do you all think of THIS one?



I think u need to check out this list again.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1250976-post8743.html


----------



## a_medico (Oct 4, 2010)

^ interesting!

Dabang - Average.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @sam, dude, thanks for icheckmovies. I'm getting to know about such nice and "new" movies which I could have never found out.



Most welcome dude, the site has some pretty innovative concept ...... very soon they are coming up with the option to add your own movies, that would make it even worth .......


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 4, 2010)

Watched *Anjaana Anjaani* on saturday, I did not find anything to watch except Priyanka (if you are her fan)...for girls they found Ranbeer drool-worthy and that's about it. Acting was average, story not so surprising but you will get a small tour of US of A. Nothing more to watch in this movie in my very humble opinion.


4/10 from me.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Try Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009)
> 
> .





a_medico said:


> One more for *Hachi: A Dog's Tale*
> 
> Its a movie which really touches you. Yet to watch _Marley and me_.
> 
> *Hachi: A Dog's Tale* (2009) - Watched an amazing movie after a  long time. Cutest dog. A heavy tear-jerker. A must watch for dog fans  and non fans. The movie was a dud because some dumb distribution company  ruined it in marketing. But Sony has stepped up and released it for DVD  sales. Hope this movie gets the attention it deserves. Highly  recommended



Thanks guys for your recommendations.
Watched a real good movie after a long time. I really loved the movie. What's more surprising is that this movie was based on a realy story? The dog was absolutely adorable.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2010)

a_medico said:


> By the way, those who are looking for good movies to watch and don't have many good choices (I am in such a situation right now)...I'd recommend:
> 
> *Four Lions *- British Comedy (Subtitles recommended)
> *Repo Men* - Twisted movie, Nice OST
> ...



Mate do you have any good suggestions on some light entertainers.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ Light bole to?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 5, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Light bole to?


Light entertainer= no cheap dialogues,no double meaning,no sex jokes, vulgar etc


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

^^meaning indian family movie


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 6, 2010)

*The departed - 7/10 *
I didnt like the ending thats why 7

*Cashback - 6/10*
A teen boy loses sleep after breaking up with his girlfriend then he joins a supermarket to spend his extra hours.Watchable and a different treatment.

*Stepbrothers - 6/10*
Can be watched once.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

*BLACK HAWK DOWN
10/10*

phuk The Hurt Locker

this on is the real deal


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2010)

*Anjana Anjani...5/10*

Bakwaas story...sexy priyanka...gay ranveer kapoor...movie over


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 7, 2010)

Robot - 5/10
I tried to like it..am still trying...agreed this had some good comedic moments & i laughed some time in between but as a sci fi movie it was just so damn cheesy...the song & dance was meh..the love triangle was...well...unnecessary..comparisons between iron man/T2 & robot is just laughable...Didn't find the story appealing & the last half hour where he transforms into snake & what not..oh & the mosquito part..was erm bad....I know many wouldn't agree here but this is more of a comedic family movie than a sci-fi movie....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2010)

Why all are going these big budget bullsh1ts rather trying the real find of this year "Khichdi".........
A total nonsense, mindless "Hot Shots", "Naked Gun" level laugh riot...........


----------



## adi007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Contact (1997)
Apollo 13
October Sky
....
are good movies for sci-fi,space lovers


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2010)

Guys any good movies with Rowan Atkinson in the lead similar to Mr Bean. How about Johnny English? 
Any other movies similar to Mr Bean?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good movies with Rowan Atkinson in the lead similar to Mr Bean. How about Johnny English?
> Any other movies similar to Mr Bean?


I think Black Adder is also the movie of Rowan Atkinson.....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2010)

*Keeping Mum* is a Rowan Atkinson movie...slight comedy and bit of drama..


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Grandmas boy - 6/10
Wedding Crashers - 6/10*


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2010)

Resident evil afterlife 

Originality lost.copied many things from RE 5.Sometime even felt copied a bit from l4d.
Has no story.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 8, 2010)

Four Loins had its funny moments but ended up being confusing at the climax; whether to continue with comedy or provide a message.

The scene where one of them tells how he bought the liquids from faking his voice was amazing


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 8, 2010)

*The break up - 7/10*
Nice movie but the ending was sad.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2010)

*Jonah hex...7/10*

Nice western movie...Action packed


----------



## Rahim (Oct 9, 2010)

^DO check out Clint Eastwood and Sergio Leaone's western movies.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Enthiran the robot - 7/10* as an indian movie.Cant be compared to hollywood.Also some glimpses of I robot.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 9, 2010)

guys can you suggest a  sci-fi action/thriller movie like sunshine ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2010)

^^The Thing


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2010)

*Khichdi the movie...7/10*
Not too bad and not too good...some jokes r very nice  but some were just stale and repetitive


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Letters to juliet - 7/10*
A nice romantic movie.I loved the song "what if we were made for each other.."


----------



## a_medico (Oct 10, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Four Loins had its funny moments but ended up being confusing at the climax; whether to continue with comedy or provide a message.
> 
> The scene where one of them tells how he bought the liquids from faking his voice was amazing



The ending indeed was complicated, and theres lots of debate on IMDB too. But overall, majority have given it thumbs up.

Yeh..that beard scene is hilarious....also my other fav is chicken-rabbit scene. Always has me in splits. I think moronic Waj was best part of the movie.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2010)

adi007 said:


> Contact (1997)
> Apollo 13
> October Sky
> ....
> are good movies for sci-fi,space lovers



& Moon


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2010)

Guys any suggestions on good super hero movies.
Already watched the Spider man series and Fantastic Four.
Haven't watched the last released movie on Super man.
Any other movies in mind?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember someone here talking about Hot Shots. Is this movie good for family audiences?
I remember watching this when I was kid so don't remember much.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2010)

*Love & other Disaster....7/10*

couldnt digest the gay funda much...story is simple and romantic(straight and gay both type)


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

Spoiler



[spoiler ] hahaha text [ /spoiler ]


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 13, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on good super hero movies.
> Already watched the Spider man series and Fantastic Four.
> Haven't watched the last released movie on Super man.
> Any other movies in mind?



Batman series??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 13, 2010)

ico said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [spoiler ] hahaha text [ /spoiler ]



it works.....!!!!!!!   ...BTW, congrats on being an admin..


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> it works.....!!!!!!!   ...BTW, congrats on being an admin..


Thank you. Lets work on making this forum a better place once again.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Couples retreat - 5.5/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 13, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> Batman series??



Watched a bit of both Dark Knight and the prequel. Also remember watching the other batman series prior to the ones Christopher Nolan directed.


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2010)

Saw *i, Robot*. Nice for a fun entertainer. But do read Asimov's i Robot short story collection. I read the 688 page Complete Robot which has all i Robot stories too. The stories are completely different from the movie.

Saw *Watchmen* again. Rorschach takes the cake again. 

*Ip Man* : Super awesome movie. Must watch.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Good luck chuck - 6.5/10*


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 14, 2010)

*27 dresses - 7.5/10*


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2010)

*The Last Airbender* ........... I dont know what has gone wrong with M Night, first the The lady Water (or what ever) and then this ........ conceptually this could have been treated so very well to the perffection, but poor acting, cheezy dialogues, unimpressive use of CGI made this movie a Blunder ...... *5.8/10* for this one


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2010)

Krow said:


> Saw *i, Robot*. Nice for a fun entertainer. But do read Asimov's i Robot short story collection. I read the 688 page Complete Robot which has all i Robot stories too. The stories are completely different from the movie.



The story only takes the three laws of Robotics, that ASIMOV asserted, thats all.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *The Last Airbender* ........... I dont know what has gone wrong with M Night, first the The lady Water (or what ever) and then this ........ conceptually this could have been treated so very well to the perffection, but poor acting, cheezy dialogues, unimpressive use of CGI made this movie a Blunder ...... *5.8/10* for this one



_The Sixth Sense_ and _Unbreakable_ were probably his only good work. Others were quite below par. 

Even I was totally unimpressed with _The last airbender_. But do watch out for *The Devil*. The script is by Shyamalan. The movie is shot in the elevator and it was quite well received by the critics though it was not a big hit.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funny people - 6/10*


----------



## a_medico (Oct 15, 2010)

*Heartbreaker* (2010) - Italian movie. Rather you can say, a bollywood movie with hollywoodish execution, made in Italian language. Fun to watch. Also has song and dance sequences. I thought this must be a remake of some hollywood movie, but imdb says that it's remake in the hollywood is on it's way!

Good TP. Romantic comedy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

Finally a Fincher movie is out after his Benjamin button. Now, he takes on Social Networking. Any one watched "The Social Network"?


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Dabangg - 5/10*
boring....


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 15, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> *Dabangg - 5/10*
> boring....


u nuuub  u thinks beingg @ chalsee phan and calling funny movies b0ring makes u cooool...NOT...it makes u a plastic 
dabangg is 9/10 m0vie


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^
dabangg ? funny ? when was that ?
I am from kerala and I watch malayalam,tamil,hindi,telugu & english movies.I have watched enough movies to say that this movie was boring.I remember someone saying this movie is for riksha drivers.I'm not a salman hater though.I do like him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 16, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> ^^^^
> dabangg ? funny ? when was that ?
> I am from kerala and I watch malayalam,tamil,hindi,telugu & english movies.I have watched enough movies to say that this movie was boring.I remember someone saying this movie is for riksha drivers.I'm not a salman hater though.I do like him.



u have to be from the north to understand the movie... dont criticise it if u dont get it


----------



## Rahim (Oct 16, 2010)

^Its a masaala movie and not from Fincher/Nolan 
If anybody really loved that movie do watch Ghajini 2, a Pakistani ripoff and you will understand the range of audiences these movies cater to.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 16, 2010)

^^Sikandar sanem's ghajini or normal Ghajini 2 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2010)

*Crook...5/10*

Not enough masala...not enough comedy...a very mediocore film..

Y dont they give emraan hashmi a better movie like OUATIM



I too didnt like dabang much..wanted was much better


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> u have to be from the north to understand the movie... dont criticise it if u dont get it



I have seen many hindi films..it doesnt even come close to tamil masala movies.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

Ah, here we go again. Someone did not like the movie and that's that. The whole north south debate is uncalled for.


Anyone else looking forward to *Tron: Legacy*? The lightcycle looks awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

^ Me. Me. Looking forward for the game as well.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

*500 days of summer*
I cant rate this movie as I dont digest it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Valentine's day - 7/10*
A good romance comedy with lot of characters and a well connected storyline.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 17, 2010)

max_demon said:


> ^^Sikandar sanem's ghajini or normal Ghajini 2 ?


Sikander Sanam. I beleive he made Tere Naam rip-off too.

*Disturbia* : haven't watched but how is it? Pretty lenghthy.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 17, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> *Disturbia* : haven't watched but how is it? Pretty lenghthy.



Its just 1:44 not much lengthy however its a good movie a *7/10.*

A teenage boy loses his father and he slaps a teacher who commented on his father.He gets a punishment of 1 month house arrest.He got nothing to do and he starts spying on neighbours with his binos......


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2010)

a_medico said:


> _The Sixth Sense_ and _Unbreakable_ were probably his only good work. Others were quite below par.
> 
> Even I was totally unimpressed with _The last airbender_. But do watch out for *The Devil*. The script is by Shyamalan. The movie is shot in the elevator and it was quite well received by the critics though it was not a big hit.



Which "The Devil" are you talking about there are loads out there, can you share the IMDB link plzzzzz.....


----------



## Rahim (Oct 17, 2010)

^ Devil


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ Thanks I am going for it ..... 

EDIT :: Damm its a 2010 movie, neither DVD nor Bluray released, have to wait ......


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally saw *The Terminal*. Nice feel good movie. Good concept and I like the lead character.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 17, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Which "The Devil" are you talking about there are loads out there, can you share the IMDB link plzzzzz.....



Sorry...its just _Devil_. It has been released very recently. Was praised a lot in first week, then disappeared. I am sure, it will be a hit in DVD sales. Shayamalan has that aura in his name. Love him or hate him, but we cannot ignore him


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Mean girls - 7/10*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> *Mean girls - 7/10*



Lindsay Lohan - 10/10


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

Krow said:


> Finally saw *The Terminal*. Nice feel good movie. Good concept and I like the lead character.



yup...a nice and totally different movie
Stephen Spielberg usually dont make these kinda stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2010)

*Aakrosh....9/10*

I loved the movie its a prakash jha style movie..like gangajal...I gave 9 coz i didnt like the ending...its just not realistic.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> Lindsay Lohan - 10/10



I loved her in that movie.But she lost it.She ruined her career and herself.Now in 24 she looks like 40.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2010)

how is the new movie "Ramayana"....???


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Time traveler's wife - 8/10*
Nice movie and concept.Little confusing but no need to dig on it as its not a sci-fi.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 19, 2010)

*A-Team* wowow what a ride this movie was, blazing action (albeit CGI action), seriously funny dialogues, acceptable story. I would say I will put this movie a wee bit better then *GI Goe*, which was another not stop action ride ....... 6.5/10 for this


----------



## sam9s (Oct 19, 2010)

*Under The Bomb* ::: Language : Arabic.

This is one of the very rare movies you would get to see, and even a more rare movie that is based on Lebanon bombing by Israel in 2006. With bombing the backdrop, the movie concentrates on a mother who has lost her son and hires a taxi driver to help her find him.

The movie in all probability was shot in actual crisis, and has been given a documentary feel, which makes it more believable. The acting is up to the mark, with events, destruction, pain shown in a manner that very successfully displays the horrific atrocities of war. The ending climax was a bit abrupt.... but over all a well made worth movie .... 
6.8/10 for this


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I loved her in that movie.But she lost it.She ruined her career and herself.Now in 24 she looks like 40.



yup man....drugs did it to her
but i still wanna...........her


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

I watched Daybreakers, From Paris with Love.. yesterday. Both were kind of average. Not more than 7/10.

I will watch Book of Eli, Brothers,State of Play.. today. Its been quite a time, since I've been on a movie marathon.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> *Aakrosh....9/10*
> 
> I loved the movie its a prakash jha style movie..like gangajal...I gave 9 coz i didnt like the ending...its just not realistic.



I liked the movie as well. But I think movie may not run at the box office considering the subject.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys I know I have asked this question couple of times already but in case someone here didn't read my question earlier.
Please suggest some comedy movies.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 19, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I know I have asked this question couple of times already but in case someone here didn't read my question earlier.
> Please suggest some comedy movies.



Here you go

Wedding crashers
Good luck chuck
Grandmas boy
The hangover
17 again
Mean girls
Forgetting sarah marshall
what happens in vegas
Road trip 1 & 2
Eurotrip
Sex drive
American pie all
Step brothers
The ugly truth
Zack and miri make a porno
Fired up
Just friends
Old school
Couples retreat
Harold and kumar 1 & 2
How to lose a guy in 10 days
Knocked up

All these are watched by me.All are above *6*.Some are adult-comedy and some are romance-comedy.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2010)

^^ Thanks Dude! Appreciate it.


----------



## eggman (Oct 19, 2010)

Any good >>ENTERTAINING<< movie worth watching in cinemas for saturday....any new exciting movie getting released this friday ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have some hindi movies in my HDD tell me which of them are watchable so that I can delete others.

Delhi 6
Kaminey
Kites
Kurban
Prince
De dana dan
Milenge milenge
Teen patti
Tere bin ladan
Aisha
Karthik calling karthik
Right ya wrong
Mein or mrs Khanna
House full
lafenge parinde
Veer
Once upon a time in mumbai


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2010)

^^^my recommendation to keep
Kaminey
kurbaan
tere bin laden
once upon a time in mumbai

houseful and de dana dan r upto u...weather u like akshay kumars comedy or not


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 20, 2010)

Just completed watching "The Book of Eli". Not a bad movie at all. I still don't understand why it has been rated low by Critics. Denzel was great as always, Gray Oldmen... this kid of character is nothing new to him, he did it perfectly. And, to my surprise.. Mila Kunis, acted very well when compared to her lame@ass acting in the movies like Forgetting Sarah Marshall and MaxPayne. Cinematography is great, Action sequences worth special mention, And..Ending was the best part of this movie.

I would give it 7.5/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I have some hindi movies in my HDD tell me which of them are watchable so that I can delete others.
> 
> Delhi 6
> Kaminey
> ...



Ctrl + A
then Press SHift + Delete

All the above flop movies(except some) r shown on TV as Premiere


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I have some hindi movies in my HDD tell me which of them are watchable so that I can delete others.
> 
> Delhi 6
> Kaminey
> ...



Too be really honest none of these movies are that great. My pick would be as follows:
Tere Bin Laden
Once Upon a Time in Mumbai

Rest all are either flop movies or movies which are not exactly good stuff.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2010)

Karthik calling karthik
Kaminey

Havent seen Tere bin ladan and Aisha.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2010)

Guys from the below list that I picked up from imdb. Could anybody suggest which of these are good?

Toy Story 3
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
City Lights
Amélie 
Modern Times
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Cinema Paradiso
The Great Dictator
Singin' in the Rain
The Apartment


----------



## max_demon (Oct 20, 2010)

have seen the little rascals , they are anything but rascals


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys from the below list that I picked up from imdb. Could anybody suggest which of these are good?
> 
> Toy Story 3
> Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
> ...


*Amelie for sure* if you can compromise with the subtitle.

Monty Python is a personal taste. You either like it or hate it. Also, strong british accent.

Others:
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
The Great Dictator (Charlie Chaplin)
Singin' in the Rain 
Toy Story 3


----------



## abhidev (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone seen "TAKEN"...its an awesome movie....Liam Nielson rocks in that movie....also watch "FIGHT CLUB"


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2010)

^^Taken is, at best, a mediocre movie


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2010)

I want to see Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## eggman (Oct 20, 2010)

eggman said:


> Any good >>ENTERTAINING<< movie worth watching in cinemas for saturday....any new exciting movie getting released this friday ?



Urgent Urgent!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 20, 2010)

eggman said:


> Urgent Urgent!!



the town.....it got 95% on rotten tomatoes..its still in theatres but released a few days ago..


----------



## eggman (Oct 20, 2010)

Ya...but its timings are 9.40pm in Blore... :'(.....anyother?


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Here you go
> 
> Wedding crashers
> Good luck chuck
> ...



Add to it *Four Lions* and *In Bruges*. Subtitles recommended. Strong Irish accent. *Four Lions* is slowly getting good recognition and is being rated best comedy movie of the year by many.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Rumor has it - 6.5/10*


----------



## sanudigit (Oct 21, 2010)

Guys Go for ' The Book of Eli'
Absolutely Fantastic. Though the ending was not upto it it. But the entire movie has that 'apocalypse' ambience . Denzel was superb . Watched it in  Full HD


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 21, 2010)

sanudigit said:


> Guys Go for ' The Book of Eli'
> Absolutely Fantastic. Though the ending was not upto it it. But the entire movie has that 'apocalypse' ambience . Denzel was superb . Watched it in  Full HD



i thought the ending was the best part...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 21, 2010)

I liked the ending a lot. Infact, I loved it. The words from deznel and the score... was amazing.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> i thought the ending was the best part...



Me too.

For apocalypse ambiance, also recommended - *The Road*


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2010)

^^ The ROAD's apocalyptic environment was brilliant, I think better than Book of ELI. 
And yes the ending of ELI was pretty good, I never expected it to be like that ......


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 22, 2010)

*The devil wears prada - 6/10*


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 22, 2010)

*10 things I hate about you - 6/10*
OMG that guy was Heath Ledger who played joker in The dark knight.Sad he's no more.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2010)

The Road was awesome. Apparently the book is good too (haven't read yet).

Cormac McCarthy is the author, who also wrote No Country for Old Men.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 23, 2010)

*American Gangster* ....... From acclaimed director *Ridley Scott* comes this 3 hours long tale based on the true story of "Frank Lucas"(Denzel Washington), a leader in Drug trafficking who ruled Harlem, America in 1960ss ....... This movie starts really slow and aptly takes its time to develop its story and characters. Although it does not go at a breath breaking speed, it does manage to hold your interest throughout. Investigation is plain and simple, but its the deapth of character that makes this movie stands apart. Though "*Russell Crowe*" the modest and truthful cop get almost as much screen time as Denzel Washington, its Denzel that shines and takes the character in a different level all together. Even when he is not speaking his screen presence, with the kind of body language he portrays he remarkable. Direction is top notch. Not to be missed by any movie gore ...... 6.8/10 for this


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

Watched howl's moving castle for the second time in this week. Somehow i always feel like watching this movie when it rains.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 23, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *American Gangster*
> Not to be missed by any movie gore ...... 6.8/10 for this



Great movie and we are 'gore' Fans?
------------------

*The Book of Eli* was decent with very heavy religious tones and quite a number of plot holes. Visuals are great though.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Great movie and we are 'gore' Fans?
> ------------------
> 
> *The Book of Eli* was decent with very heavy religious tones and quite a number of plot holes. Visuals are great though.



everyone has has views. Sometimes i don't watch the movie from its name.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 24, 2010)

^Its not a rant, plz. 
The ending had such  grand scope and depth if only the events leading to the end would have matched the ending.

You are right, we here at TDF like off-beat movies more than those shouted aloud


----------



## a_medico (Oct 24, 2010)

*Aftershock* - Chinese. Watched a good movie after long time. Based on how an earthquake in Tangshan shatters the members of a family. Quite lengthy but quite touching. The look (not the script) of the movie reminded me of _The Classic_.

*A-Team* - Was entertaining but its rather a b-grade action movie. Best part was when the guy imitates Mel Gibson's Braveheart speech in Irish. Hilarious.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2010)

*Knight & Day...8/10*

Nice action movie...but sadly both tom cruse and cameron diaz r looking old

Watched *shaolin soccer* for donno how many times...love that movie


----------



## Nithu (Oct 24, 2010)

*How to Train Your Dragon - 8.5/10*
Very good story, and nice animation. 

*The Karate Kid - 7/10*
Jackie Chan looks very old in this film, but its a good action movie.

*Hot Tub Time Machine - 7/10*
Funny movie.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 25, 2010)

Watched *Robin Hood*...It is an average movie, nothing much to watch but if you like movies plotted around medieval times then it could be given a try.

6/10


Then there was *Toy Story 3*. Ohh man. I though that it would suck like most of the sequels but what a movie, great story. I think that they put helluva emotions in animated movies. I mean Up, How to Train Your Dragon, A Night Before Christmas they all touch hearts....

8/10 from me.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2010)

*Knockout...7/10*

i donno if its a desi version of phonebooth or a deshbhakti movie
Acting-wise its very good...


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2010)

*Johnny English 8/10*
Thoroughly enjoyed the movie. Hope there are more movies like these made.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 26, 2010)

*Race to witch Mountain*

I love these family sci-fi fantasy movies, where you just enjoy the fun and adventure, without going in to technicalities or plot holes. RTWM is in the same league. Aliens come to earth to get help in order to save their planet, else earth would be invaded. Nothing new nothing special, but its a Disney movie and has made sure it has all the family fun ones needs to enjoy the movie. Obviously even then the movie has to be well directed and acted to separate it from any B grace Sci Fi fantasy and RTWM succeeds in it. Right from start till the end you have a smile on your face and enjoy the movie ......... If any one loves this kind of cinema, another movie Aliens in the Attic is in the same Genre and is worth a watch as well.....*6.5/10*


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

*All The President's Men.*

How 2 journalists from The Washigton Post went about investigating Watergate Scandal.
Great performances by Redford and Hoffman.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2010)

Guys check this out,
*Joe Queenan's Guide to Movie Cliches: Action*
Snippets from the actual post,


> The classic action film features a small group of world-weary assassins or Green Berets or Navy Seals or mercenaries who assemble to pull off one last suicidal mission, after which they will retire. It helps if they are slightly over the hill. At least two of the men don't want to go on the assignment. Towards the end of the film, one of the men who stayed behind will materialise out of thin air to bail out his buddies. This man will most assuredly die. At some point in the film, the leader of the unit will tell his men: "This is my fight. You guys have no skin in this game. You're free to go." But the men will not go. Never, ever, ever.



and some more,



> A good action film will usually include some impromptu emergency surgery, a fall from a great height, a reasonable amount of torture and a lot of rappelling. Men in action films rappel down high-rises, mountains and into the holds of ships. An action film without rappelling is like a horror movie without disembowelment: when in doubt, rappel! The principals should have lots of scars, and each scar should come with a story. A psycho with an eye patch is good, especially if he's a one-eyed giant with a machete.



read more here: LINK

Another one,
*Joe Queenan's guide to crime cliches*


> The crime genre must also be looked at from the perspective of the cops. For a crime film to work, there must be a wizened, cynical cop who is close to retirement and has seen it all. There must be a young cop who just got married, and who will almost certainly die. There must be a full-dress funeral service, preferably in the rain. There must be a black cop who always serves as the peacemaker in the locker room. There must be a black female judge. There must be a hard-drinking female cop who is raising a child named Tommy all by herself. This child is invariably a weenie who will never grow up to be a cop. There must be a whore with a heart of gold and an ambitious district attorney who releases a bestial serial killer on a ridiculous technicality, and the whole police force wonders: "Why even bother?" There must be a nasty chap from Internal Affairs who is convinced the hero is dirty. There must be a dour bartender who signals: "In the back" with his head but otherwise does not speak. There must be a woman who begs her husband to give up undercover work because it's dangerous and he's missing birthday parties and he's starting to resemble the people he's supposed to be bringing to justice. There must be a scene where a bunch of bland men in suits enter police headquarters, flash their cheesy little badges and say, "FBI. We'll take over from here."



Read full article here: LINK


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 27, 2010)

@rhitwick : really funny


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 28, 2010)

*My Girlfriend's Boyfriend - 6.5/10*
A girl meets 'Mr right' after already meeting the right guy..


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 29, 2010)

*My sassy girl - 6.5/10*


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2010)

*Do duni char ....6/10*

A very day-to-day story of a school teacher

*Jhootha hi sahi....5/10*

Somewhat boreing...John is looking soo guy-next-door


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2010)

*How to train your dragon 7.5/10*

An average story or better say you seen all these b4. A looser becomes hero when the movie ends.

But, yes beautiful animation and witty dialogs.

Did someone find it similar with Eragon?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2010)

I have few movies in my HDD now.. tell me if any of them are worth watching..

A History of Violence
Best of Youth
Memoirs of a Geisha
The Road
State of Play
Pineapple Express
Dead Man Walking
The Insider


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2010)

Only seen "The Insider". Good movie, go for it.

*The A-Team 7.5/10*

A very good action movie. Yes its gooooood action movie. Loved every bit of it. Over the top, mindless nonsense action but very much enjoyable. Add on top of that some witty dialogs. 
Story is nothing new but stretched a bit. Like the General part, unnecessary.

Still at par with Kick-Ass where Kick ass at least had scope of acting.

Only complain, why such shaky camera, was having problem to focus while watching. Everyone trying to do a Michael Bay!!!


----------



## Nithu (Oct 30, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *The A-Team 7.5/10*
> 
> A very good action movie. Yes its gooooood action movie. Loved every bit of it. Over the top, mindless nonsense action but very much enjoyable. Add on top of that some witty dialogs.
> Story is nothing new but stretched a bit. Like the General part, unnecessary.
> ...



+1
*
Toy Story 3 - 9/10*

Wow!!... great story, great animation and everything... It almost made me cry.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2010)

Predators - 7/10...it tried to stay true to the original movie & tried to add in new predator characters..tried hard to replicate the original & it did to some extent..its a good action film..

The A team - 7/10...Again a cool action film though i didn't like the ending but was a good action movie...was better than i thought..i do realise its a movie based on the famous TV series which had Mr T in it..but sharloto(D9)was the reason y the movie was awesome

Crook - 3/10...I have no idea y i even saw the movie but it was total ****..it adds love story,conspiracy blah blah & yes the australian racism story....


----------



## sam9s (Oct 30, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> *Do duni char ....6/10*
> 
> A very day-to-day story of a school teacher



Day to day story of a school teacher ...... !!! you made it sound like one pure boring govt documentry ........its One of the top quality movie of 2010, much in the lines of Khosola ga Ghosala in satire and comedy........ some people should stick to only Dabangg I guess


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> i didn't like the ending


IMO that leads to a sequel.



sam9s said:


> Do duni chaar ....... One of the top quality movie of 2010, much in the lines of Khosola ga Ghosala ........ some people should stick to only Dabangg I guess



I've not seen Do Duni Caar but have u tried Udaan?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2010)

they haven't announced the sequel to A team yet..i wonder y..


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2010)

*Blood and Bone 7.5/10* (3 for movie and 4.5 for action)

A cool street fighter movie. Has some cool moves. Plus point is uses a stead cam so u can actually see whats going on, how the kick landed on the villains head, which all body parts gets touched in an action sequence.

Action scenes are filmed with utmost care, if only it had more of a strong story.



Spoiler



The protagonist was roomie with a man falsely convicted for murder. So his roomie gets murdered and he starts avenging his death. Gets out of jail and his roomie's wife, kid etc and disappears. Not even a single scene is on describing his background. And what is with the scene with racism? I think its unnecessary.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2010)

watched *raktcharitra*


rakhtcharitra is hindi gore movie...vivek didnt have much role I think


----------



## Neuron (Oct 30, 2010)

Sleepy Hollow 7.3/10


----------



## sam9s (Oct 30, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I've not seen Do Duni Caar but have u tried Udaan?



Nope not seen yet, but I know that is gonna be pretty good by the reviews and Anurag Kashyap is involved with the project.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Little Manhattan - 7.5/10*
What a nice movie! Love story of a 10yr old boy and a 11yr old girl.But the ending was sad so I didnt give 8.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Day to day story of a school teacher ...... !!! you made it sound like one pure boring govt documentry ........its One of the top quality movie of 2010, much in the lines of Khosola ga Ghosala in satire and comedy........ some people should stick to only Dabangg I guess



Bro I was not much excited about the movie soo I give my thoughts....its the same story that happens when anybody's  dad wants a car(middleclass) including me...Acting was great...but I dont find it funny


----------



## a_medico (Oct 31, 2010)

Inception - Lived up to my high expectations. Having said that, I don't think it was a truly original concept as it's been projected. While watching it, I recalled having watched something similar in following movies :



Spoiler



Matrix - Nothing is real
The Cell - Entering somebody's dream
Shutter Island - Leonardo's flashes of wife
Avatar - Traveling to different world, while the basic bodies are in trans state

and last but not least:-
Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind - The very concept of Inception.



All the above are great movies and Inception has Nolan touch written all over it!


----------



## sam9s (Nov 1, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Bro I was not much excited about the movie soo I give my thoughts....its the same story that happens when anybody's  dad wants a car(middleclass) including me...Acting was great...but I dont find it funny



Thats why I said stick to Dabangg, there everything is far far away even remotely from real life ...lol .... you will find it utmost funny.



*DAS EXPERIMEN*T ....... The movie is based on the infamous "Stanford Prison Experiment" conducted in 1971. The plot is , a prison is set up in a research lab, complete with cells, bars and surveillance cameras and 20 male participants are hired on the pretext of being paid some handsome amount. Out of 20 few are ordered to play guards and other prisoners for the next two weeks. There are certain rules and regulations laid out and the premises is set to study their behavior.

What starts as a casual experiment soon boils to grudges coz of the inmates ego and clashes, but no one quits, because of the amount. Things get pretty much out of control later that culminates to the climax of the movie.

I'd give this movie worth a watch, it is the kind of movie that slowly grows in to you, the direction is top notch, and the tension built is worth a sit. The only serious drawback was the love story induced which I think did not completely blend with the story line. Rest was all worth a watch. ....*7/10* for this


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't miss 'The Prestige' and 'Law abiding citizen'...nice!!!!

Don't miss 'The Prestige' and 'Law abiding citizen'...nice!!!!

'Shawshank Redemption'....excellent movie


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2010)

*Resident Evil Afterlife...8/10*

Great action movie...



> Thats why I said stick to Dabangg, there everything is far far away even remotely from real life ...lol .... you will find it utmost funny.



Some people think that english movies r close to life...where 99% of english movies r just impossible 

BTW I didnt even laughed once in dabang ..U know I am bit kanjoos in laughing


----------



## a_medico (Nov 1, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Thats why I said stick to Dabangg, there everything is far far away even remotely from real life ...lol .... you will find it utmost funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might also wanna give a try to *The Experiment* (2010). That's same script without the love story.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have few movies in my HDD now.. tell me if any of them are worth watching..
> 
> A History of Violence
> Best of Youth
> ...



The Road is good movie.....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 1, 2010)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_vCVu21KqZ7Q/S0sciAJXNRI/AAAAAAAAJ80/Jo7yWbqFoOE/s400/knockout+movie.jpg

*Knock Out - 8/10 *

Gripping movie by Mani Shankar after 16th Dec ....Good acting by Irrfan and Sanjay...Gripping story...Kangana ka koi role nahin hai ...

Must watch !!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 1, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/_vCVu21KqZ7Q/S0sciAJXNRI/AAAAAAAAJ80/Jo7yWbqFoOE/s400/knockout+movie.jpg
> 
> *Knock Out - 8/10 *
> 
> ...



Gripping story??..yes phone booth story only add some politic stories in it & there u have it..a bollywood flick


----------



## quan chi (Nov 2, 2010)

*INCEPTION*

very good movie.But then again the ending is left for the viewers to guess.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Some people think that english movies r close to life...where 99% of english movies r just impossible



Yes they are... a whole lot of them, and so I rate them accordingly as well ....., but 99% .... if you wanna debate at least talk realistically .....


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Some people think that english movies r close to life...where 99% of english movies r just impossible



I do not know where does the figure of 99 came from, but *most of* those movies which you are pointing to also give reasons to connect themselves to reality. Thats what I think. In hindi movies the director/actor think that the audience are imbeciles or they will believe whatever they do. That is the reason I hate most of the bollywood movies (with exception of Hritik, Abhay and Aamir who are delight to watch and SRK is my personal fav because of his acting skills though I hate the kind of movie he *usually* does)


Talking about Inception...I believe that the "totem" stops spinning and falls eventually. Sorry I missed the discussion back there guys as watched it yesterday only.

9.5/10 for brilliant idea behind the story/movie


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2010)

IMO, both bollywood and Hollywood has its share in impossible scripts.

We may produce majorly same old love stories but then again they have a tendency of making majorly sci-fi movies.

In both the genres, it requires writer's imagination how and what will happen...hence u end up watching something that is impossible in real world and real-life scenario.

But, again, both bollywood and hollywood produces its share of movies on serious subjects with a serious tone.

So, declaring all bollywood content as bullsh1t and all hollywood content as realistic is insane.
Both the industries have quality content to offer.

#############################################
Need to review few movies that I've watched in past few days.

*Du rififi chez les hommes 7.5/10*

Now I know what has inspired the lot of bank robbery movies. This movie has more realistic approach to a robbery without tech help. Has a good drama and commendable acting by all members.

*Laboratory 8/10*

Bengali movie by Raja Sen 
Raveena Tandon, Sabyasachi, Ranjit Mallik, Arpita

When a movie says story by Rabindranath Tagore, you should know it won't be easy to digest. A complex story with very bold dialogs. A story written centuries ago still holds true for certain types of character in daily life. Got a copy with hardcoded english subs. Those who love good story with good acting can go for this.

Another two movies that I've watched while on holiday,
*Byomkesh Bokshi 8.5/10*  [Bengali movie]
[this is a biased review, I'm a die hard Byomkesh fan....sooooo]

Based on original story "Adim ripu" by Saradindu Bandopadhyay.
The detective element in this story is not much but I think I know why this story was made into a movie. It has such colourful bunch of characters that would attract any director. A complex relation mixed with lust, greed, blackmail and murder.
Nicely acted by Abir as Byomkesh and Saswata as Ajit. 
Good try. At least someone is caring to bring Byomkesh to screen after so long.

*Dui Prithibi 5/10* [bengali movie]
Jit, Dev, Koel and Barkha

Went for Koel Mallik purely and she has such less screen time. Good concept but very long and boring.
Oh has a good try for item no. too 
Song is already famous in bengal


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2010)

Aaah it seems I have started *war of words*........I not looking forward for any more debates...
Enjoy movies


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 2, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> Gripping story??..yes phone booth story only add some politic stories in it & there u have it..a bollywood flick



right..but I havent seen Phone Booth..so I liked KNOCK OUT


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 2, 2010)

Watched Alice in Wonderland in Imax 3D. 6/10


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

watched suprerbad
7/10

comedy flick on a low diet


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Inception - 9/10*

Finally I watched it.I expected a lot and it offered me much more.One of the best movies I have ever seen.I wasnt impressed by the opening (as I didnt get the concept).But after the scene in which ariadne entered cobb's dream, I started to get it and I was immersed in it.The last scene may lead to some theories and debates like matrix movies did but I like to see that as his original life.

Actually its my 3rd nolan movie after those batman movies.Now I think I should watch memento and the prestige.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ You'd love both. And Memento more if you have already watched Ghajini


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^cant tell about memento,but prestige is nice movie...a really different movie


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 3, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ You'd love both. And Memento more if you have already watched Ghajini



Already watched both Ghajinis


----------



## Nithu (Nov 3, 2010)

*Scott Pilgrim vs The World - 8.5/10*
Woww... this one is really great movie, nice humour and really nice visual & special effects.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 3, 2010)

^Thanks Nithu, that looks really interesting.


----------



## R2K (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anybody seen the social network
It says its abt the orgin of facebook......i have it with me but i got no time to watch it.....


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2010)

Dawn of The Dead


----------



## Nithu (Nov 4, 2010)

*@a_rahim* Yes, it is. must watch one...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2010)

*Big Stan 5.5/10*

Another movie on looser to hero. But Rob Schneider doing martial arts is not acceptable. HIs action scenes are so dumb and so slow that it seems he waiting to be prompted for the next move to make.



Spoiler



So Rob Schneider is convicted for a land fraud. He is sentenced for 3yrs in jail. Now he fears he might get raped in jail. Somehow he manages to buy 6 months before his term starts. During this he learns martial arts. Goes to jail and becomes a hero beating everyone.


Acting is good, but directing is bad. Has occasional laugh and the ending is just hurried.

*Scott Pilgrim vs. the World* ?/10

I'm yet to make any opinion about. Was it good? Don't know. Was it bad? Don't know? Did I get this movie? Not sure. Why was it made? Not sure. Did I enjoy this movie? Somewhat.

Well most of the movie I did not get. If you call it a movie just because it claims to have a plot and people acting in it, then it is. Even mickey mouse, tom and jerry cartoons has more sane plots. 

I found it inspired by Chasing Amy (Ramon flowers). And the fight scene with the twins is a copy of Kung-fu Hustle only Kung-fy hustle was better in that scene.

Those who liked it, please let me know what I'm supposed to like in it. Yes there are witty dialogs, funny situations but felt more like a series of sitcoms are stitched together.

*Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer 6/10*

Henry is a serial killer and he kills and kills and kills. 
And he goes away and the movie is finished.

Has a few disturbing scenes (not that violent but can be shocking to newcomers) and nothing else.

*Semi-pro 5/10*

Just a few decimals better than to be listed in must not watch thread.


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 6, 2010)

Knight and Day


----------



## a_medico (Nov 6, 2010)

*The social network *- It's commendable that David Fincher tried to make a _hatke_ movie based on founder of facebook. I don't think it would appeal to non geeky people though. The filters used on the camera by Fincher reminded me of _Fight Club_.

By the way, *Four Lions* is releasing in US this week.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *The social network *- It's commendable that David Fincher tried to make a _hatke_ movie based on founder of facebook. I don't think it would appeal to non geeky people though. The filters used on the camera by Fincher reminded me of _Fight Club_.
> 
> By the way, *Four Lions* is releasing in US this week.



Social Network is releasing in India, next week.

*Vertigo 8.5/10*
By Hitchcock, that should be enough for this movie.
Oh yeah, it has James Stewart.

*Dial M for Murder 10/10*

Yes, its a perfect 10. After a long time saw a perfect thriller. Right from the beginning it just kept amusing me. Every twist and turn were believable, not forced. Such and awesome acting by everyone. Oh hell, who am I reviewing, Hitchcock?!!! NO I don't dare to, just watch this guys.......if you have not watched it, you have not watched anything.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 7, 2010)

*TRANSFORMERS : Revenge of the fallen* ....... Just finished the second viewing on my Bluray and my HT.

I dont know what were people expecting from this movie, I read couple of comments from Rotten tomatoes and IMDB and I was like WHF ...... This movie in all probability is one of the best huge action extravaganza i have seen since Matrix Trilogy (Just comparing the Action).

Everything good or bad the first had, was multiplied by the second, and what you get is pure criticism, about cheezy lines, flat humor, retard storyline,......blah blah.......OKIE then what did we have in the first........exactly same.....but just because it was a new concept of Transformers animation converted to full blown movie with top notch CGI everything worked and all negative aspects accepted. 

Now when the same thing is repeated, it becomes the subject of criticism. If the director had tried something else, and if the movie had not worked the same people would have said, "when the director had the working formula with the first installment, when he had the correct ingredients...what was the need to trying something different, he should have stuck with the same treatment ..................." ....stupid people .....

I tell you if you liked the first Transformers irrespective of its very cheezy humor and dialogues you will love the second, HECK i'd say even if you did not like the first, but love mind blowing fast paced action, will just adore "Revenge of the fallen" the action is just pure adrenaline pumping, the last 30 minutes is neck breaking. Forget the cheezy humor (which infact at times was really funny)..... the story line for me was enough to keep you interested, the way megan fox was used (or exposed for that matter) was exactly similar to the way she was in the first installment, so I dont know what was all the fuss about. 

*6.8/10 for this*

For me this was a truly entertaining movie much like the first one,


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 7, 2010)

3idiots! is a must watch!


----------



## Neuron (Nov 7, 2010)

^^yep,perhaps the best hindi movie i've ever senn!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 7, 2010)

nikunjchugh000 said:


> 3idiots! is a must watch!





Neuron said:


> ^^yep,perhaps the best hindi movie i've ever senn!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2010)

*Fight Club 8/10*

Ya ya...I'm late I know but better late than never 

So what's the hype about this movie? What is so amazing this movie. Sure it has brilliant acting by Edword Norton and Bard Pitt but I've seen more split personality movies to be amazed by it.

Good but not great 

*Kaam ka plot /710*
Ranvir Shorey, Sandhay Mridul, Vinay Pathak.

When a movie has Ranvir Shorey and Vinay Pathak, you know you have to see it. But Vinay Pathak does a cameo in this movie. Its totally on Ranvir Shorey's shoulder. And he performs the role beautifully. Director is Minty Tejpal. He does movie review on Mumbai Mirror that is how I know him. 
The movie first showed in Mumbai film festival few weeks back and directly to Zoom channel today 3PM.



Spoiler



Take "The Truman Show" and turn it into a thriller and add "Khosla ka Ghosla" and you get "Kaam ka Plot". Well, what more can you expect from Minty Tejpal. In his reviews he sometimes finds concepts very original which I know of being a copy. I guess he has seen less movies than me. Ab main bhao nahi kha raha hoon. It just seemed to me sometimes reading his reviews. Well, considering the movie on its own. Good acting, short (but seemed lengthy at times), good acting by all the leads. You can try.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


>



LOL! what was that supposed to mean!?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> LOL! what was that supposed to mean!?



you get the idea...the smilies explain themself...


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 8, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen- excellent thriller, finishing is kinda boring though.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2010)

Inception - 9/10
Pretty awesome movie but the ending is a bit let down.

School of Rock - 7.5/10
Jack Black is a awesome actor. Pretty good comedy.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 8, 2010)

Watched the following, simply enjoyed them.
1. How to Train a Dragon
2. Toy Story3

Thanks guys for your suggestions.

Next one on the list is four lions.

Offtopic guys when is Inception being released on DVD?


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 8, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Offtopic guys when is Inception being released on DVD?



6th of December...


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 8, 2010)

Watched Golmaal 3 this weekend. Was absolute timepass. Movie didnt have any storyline as such but was complete laugh riot.

I know many of you guys maybe appalled by my likes etc.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2010)

You know you are telling a bad joke when you are the first one to laugh on the joke.


----------



## Goten (Nov 9, 2010)

bassam904 said:


> Inception - 9/10
> Pretty awesome movie but the ending is a bit let down.



Did you even get the ending.....What was the ending my dear friend.(I am really asking)

Peace~~~!



gagan007 said:


> 6th of December...



Its already out for 10 days or so.

You can download it after you have purchased it.....I am such a liar.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 9, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> You know you are telling a bad joke when you are the first one to laugh on the joke.



I didn't get you on this?


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 9, 2010)

Some people (I am one of them) do not like the ending of those movies which leave the viewer to ponder or decide/choose about it or what's gonna happen next. Inception's ending was indeed a letdown in this way. So I agree with bassam904.

@Goten: Check the release date of DVD on Amazon. I need not say anymore. 
I didn't get you if you were joking.


----------



## Nemes!s (Nov 9, 2010)

check out these movies

wild target (7/10) - British accent
Men who stare at goats (8/10) excellent movie
Invention of Lying (7/10) very new concept, good movie


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 9, 2010)

From Paris with Love- Good action movie, Travolta was so cool.


----------



## eggman (Nov 9, 2010)

Wat? People not liking Inception's ending.......


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2010)

*Road Movie *- Quite a metaphorical journey. Not a perfect movie but nearer to perfection. 

Also, Tannishtha Chatterjee is beautiful 


Anybody seen Hava Aney Dey ? This video is awesome:
IMDb Video: Let the Wind Blow


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

currently havent seen any movie
but seeing a lot of episodes/seasons...

currently on HDD
1>how i met your mother
2>Dexters (not cartoon network wala ) 
3>heroes
4>NUMB3RS


----------



## adi007 (Nov 9, 2010)

Inception lovers will like The Prestige by same director


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

Just watched 'Batman Forever' by Joel Schumacher. OMG! That guy almost turned my movies into Sitcoms. I'm wondering if I could meet him some day. Sit down together, have a cup of coffee, talk politics, rip out a couple of his balls maybe. Nothing fancy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

^ who are you? new vigilante for tdf?


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

The hero that Digit deserves but not the one it needs right now. So, you'll bash him and spam him because he can take it. You can't ban him. He's an idea. Incorruptible. Intimidating. Terrifying. Unbannable.

You'll set trojans on me, you'll condemn me. It doesn't matter because I use Linux.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

> Just watched 'Batman Forever' by Joel Schumacher. OMG! That guy almost turned my movies into Sitcoms. I'm wondering if I could meet him some day. Sit down together, have a cup of coffee, talk politics, rip out a couple of his balls maybe. Nothing fancy.





> The hero that Digit deserves but not the one it needs right now. So, you'll bash him and spam him because he can take it. You can't ban him. He's an idea. Incorruptible. Intimidating. Terrifying. Unbannable.
> 
> You'll set trojans on me, you'll condemn me. It doesn't matter because I use Linux.


Hahaha. We were just waitin for someone to TDF.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

Ip Man 2 : Good sequel but Ip Man was better.

*rhitwick*: Fight Club was awesome yaar. Maybe expectations brought it down for you...


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 13, 2010)

*The Prestige - 7.5/10*
I didnt like the angier's secret in the final twist.I couldnt digest the Tesla's machine and the concept of clones.Overall the film was good.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2010)

*The Social Network 7.5/10*

So I went for this movie last night. 10.30PM was the show and I managed to get out of office at 9.30. Went home home, ate (swallowed would be a better word of choice) and ran for theater. Good thing is the theater is just 10 mins (by auto) from my home so getting there and ticket (obvious that none would come to this hall on a 10.30PM show for an unknown movie) was no issue.

At most 20people turned up for the show.

The movie started and soon I found I was eager to know what happened next. 

Mac's character was drawn in a grey scale. Even his friends all are shown as grey characters. Mix of good and bad. I would really appreciate Jesse Eisenberg's acting portraying Marc. He just made the character alive on screen.

+ve points about the movie
->Jesse Eisenberg. 
->Based on true story. Things might not have happened exactly as they showed in the movie.
->Till now you saw various success stories about oil co., hotel etc, now TSN (The social Network) was something that geeks can relate to.

-ve points
->Lacks entertainment quotient. Script could be made more dramatic. Its like you expect "Back to the future" and are shown "Primer"
->The dialogs are too speedy. Specially dialogs on Marcs mouth. Well I've seen enough movies to make a statement like that, I guess. I don't why they did it, but it may be that, they did not want us to point out how foolish the algo. looks which is portrayed to be so intelligent. 
->Our sensor board edited all cuss words from the movie. Hence you will miss all the punchlines 


P.S. When I hard first time such a movie was being made, I decided not to watch. Then I started using Facebook, and thought about giving it a try. After watching the movie last night, to be honest, I was bored. But since then only one thing is flashing in front of my eyes is the character of Marc. That is some awesome piece of acting...kudos to Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> *The Prestige - 7.5/10*
> I didnt like the angier's secret in the final twist.I couldnt digest the Tesla's machine and the concept of clones.Overall the film was good.



:eeksign: 

That is a very good movie,dude


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> :eeksign:
> 
> That is a very good movie,dude


I didnt tell that its a bad movie.But in any point of view its nothing more than a *8/10*.But I didnt like some parts I mentioned earlier thats why *7.5*


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

^^8.5 from my side


----------



## Neuron (Nov 14, 2010)

I think i liked Illusionist more than Prestige.I was wondering if you have a machine that can make copies of an object, why waste time performing magic,when you can make copies of i don't know gold or diamonds  or similar things!

Underworld Evolution - 6.4/10


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2010)

I would agree to Neuron on the part of being "The Illusionist" better than "The Prestige"...


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 14, 2010)

*I, Robot - 8/10*
Got its Blu-ray and watched it again.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2010)

*Ye Maaya Chesave 7/10*


If only the movie would have been half hour short, would have rated it 7.5.

A sweet love story which has an unusual ending.

The girl Samantha is a discovery for this movie. Her acting seemed more mature than the lead her. To summarize her, she is beautiful, looks awesome in sari and talented.
The hero....wellllnot impressed by him.

Don't know why the movie was given such a slow trwatment....at times it really bores you. 
But, one thing I would really appreciate about the director for avoiding five most (could have been) clichéd  moments. Girl hugging biy and father/brother shows up...etc, he simply avoided that...Good


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2010)

Echelon Conspiracy - 6/10

Case 39 - 6.5/10


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

The_Dark_Knight said:


> The hero that Digit deserves but not the one it needs right now. So, you'll bash him and spam him because he can take it. You can't ban him. He's an idea. Incorruptible. Intimidating. Terrifying. Unbannable.
> 
> You'll set trojans on me, you'll condemn me. It doesn't matter because I use Linux.



...still laughin...on the floor...after *toady* u r d 2nd person I've come across in TDF wid an amazin sense of humour/humor n very well written lines!!

BTW watched Slice...loved it..Ppl give it a try,dun jus look at the story superficially!!n same goes for "the unthinkable"!!



piyush120290 said:


> currently havent seen any movie
> but seeing a lot of episodes/seasons...
> 
> currently on HDD
> ...



How do u like the current season(6) of HIMYM?Quite frankly for me its gettin borin n jokes aint funny anymore.Dude watch Two n a half men instead..AWESOME!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Ye Maaya Chesave 7/10*
> 
> 
> If only the movie would have been half hour short, would have rated it 7.5.
> ...



His name is NagaChaitanya. And, he acted like dumb ass in the movie. I felt like, I was set on fire.. when i saw him acting. This was not his first movie, but he has a lot to learn form that the new comer samantha. Although she is acted dumb in the couple of recent movies of her's.

Gautam Vasudev Menon has always been known for making matured and sensible love stories. And this one was no exception. It was a Critical success over here. Although my mother cursed the move soon after getting out of the theater for the lack of proper story. Her point was that it was too kiddish.(I was like, LOL.. WTH!)

@karan, @ssb1551, There is a tv shows thread in this section. It will be great to see you guys there..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html

@karan.. Dexter is totally worth watching. HIMYM will be extremely funny for 3 seasons and takes a leap of faith from there. Heroes is mind blowing for first few seasons. Later it starts to lag. NO idea about Numb3rs. Never watched it


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2010)

Two n a half men....what is good in this movie to watch???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

err..umm.. i think that is a TV show.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 15, 2010)

Watched Home Alone series. Quite a good watch especially Home Alone 1 & 3 Part 2 and 4 were not that great.

Any other good movies around the same theme or genre?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Two n a half men....what is good in this movie to watch???



thats a TV show....


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 15, 2010)

Inception is a must watch

also watch out for The Expandables


----------



## sam9s (Nov 16, 2010)

*THE SOCIAL NETWORK* ........ clearly one of the top intellectual movie of the decade ....... and very much in the lines of todays gen Y. At the first glance, you have a feeling what could a movie about the facebook founder do to hold interest, well thats where the directors intellect and quality comes. Not only was David Fincher able to make a genuine story about how the most successful social networking site originated, he made sure at no point....mind you when I say at NO point (in all literal means) the movie slows, lags or looses interest. The movie is exactly 2 hrs long and I didnt even feel how 120min flew, that too in a movie that is entirely based on dialogues. And dialogues are best positive point of this movie, they are just excellent, crisp, technical, precise and right on spot. Then the performances, simply top notch, every character is well defined and fit perfectly in his/her role. I am not sure how accurate the movie is AFA the script goes, and ofcourse few episodes might be just induces to dramatized the presentation, I understand that, but still its good to know how the entire idea was perceived and what went behind the efforts ....... 

One of the top movies of 2010 ...... 7.5/10


----------



## Nithu (Nov 16, 2010)

^ +1

*Shutter Island - 8/10*
Suspense thriller, great movie.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

^^lot of twists and suspense


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazin movie by Scorcese!!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2010)

Guys any suggestions on movies which are similar in genre  like Home Alone, Baby's Day out
etc.
Maybe some Jackie chan movies like Rob-B-Hood. I remember watching lot of Jackie Chan movies as a kid.
Please pour in your suggestions


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

^^
the pacifier(vin diesel)
the kindergarten(arnold scharerwtfzzzzneger)


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> Inception is a must watch
> 
> also watch out for The Expandables



the *expandables* lol


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 16, 2010)

hehe nice find there Gollum...when I gave a look at that post for first time I didnt realize the typo


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2010)

*How To Train Your Dragon* ..... One of my all time top animation movie now ...... I couldn't find anything that I can say went too wrong for this movie. The animation is breath taking, cinematography is amazing and we have absolutely chilling music to comprehend with the same. The plot is pretty straight forward but the pace keep it interesting. The movie was released in 3D and I can vouch the flight scenes with the dragons should be breath taking in 3D. Very highly recommended both for kids and adults.......

7.8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *How To Train Your Dragon* ..... One of my all time top animation movie now ...... I couldn't find anything that I can say went too wrong for this movie. The animation is breath taking, cinematography is amazing and we have absolutely chilling music to comprehend with the same. The plot is pretty straight forward but the pace keep it interesting. The movie was released in 3D and I can vouch the flight scenes with the dragons should be breath taking in 3D. Very highly recommended both for kids and adults.......
> 
> 7.8/10



^^ +1


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2010)

Gollum said:


> the *expandables* lol



lol :C_lol2:


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2010)

*Diary of a Wimpy Kid (2010) - IMDb  6/10*

A good movie on life on middle school. Check out, a feel good movie.
But a bit long......really feels long. 94 mins seemed to be a 120 mins to me.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2010)

*The Host* .... Korean movies usually make sure one thing, what ever subject they choose, they bottle it down to reality. With The Host, the subject is the usual monster movie, but yet again it manages to stick to plausible reality and somehow even managing to induce ironic humor. It difficult to explain but its there. The pace and the tension is timid, of course in comparison to the huge popcorn blockbuster like Godzilla, but for me that is what actually works. Not that I dont enjoy the Godzillass but I watch them with a total different perspective and expectations. This one as i said might not be appreciated by everybody, but its still is worth a watch, specially if you even remotely like Korean cinema ......*.6.8/10*


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 19, 2010)

i saw a movie yest by accident on Set pix...it was called paris je taime...it has about 20 short stories & wow....amazing movie....8/10...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> i saw a movie yest by accident on Set pix...it was called paris je taime...it has about 20 short stories & wow....amazing movie....8/10...



Saw its synopsis in IMDB. Interesting concept. Could be good watch. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2010)

Brazil, really liked it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2010)

Had watched Rakhtchraitra when it was running in the theaters. Would give it a 7/10. Was a nice movie. Waiting for the second part.

Just back from Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1. First Harry Potter movie that pleased me. The acting is finally up to the mark. They still missed out on a lot of things like Dumbledore's back story and they didn't even explain who Grindelwald is! But still it made sense and was a nice movie. 7.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Nov 20, 2010)

*Galaxy Quest* ....wow wwow wow, where did this movie come from. Unknown director, 3,4 avg movies to his credit and delivers a top entertainer. This is my one of the top funniest, action, scifi adventure movie of all time (after maybe back to the future). Its witty, intelligent, well acted, well directed, amazingly crafted comedy that, I have known. I wont give anything about the plot, but rest assured it pretty originally presented. The dialogues are top notch and almost every scene of the movie has some comic feel to it. The movie not only captures the silliness of fandom, for a sci fi show but also very intelligently drives inspiration out of it in a very sensitive manner, which made the same demoralized and cynical actors find meaning in the characters which stereotyped them.

Comedy in my opinion, is the hardest genre to get right, the delivery lines, timing, direction, characterization all have to be right on spot to be wacky funny, with standard and Galaxy Quest nails in all departments ........ 

I already watched it two times before posting it here, that pretty much explains my above review .... its a solid *8/10* for this one ... Not to be missed by any standards ....


----------



## R2K (Nov 21, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on movies which are similar in genre  like Home Alone, Baby's Day out
> etc.
> Maybe some Jackie chan movies like Rob-B-Hood. I remember watching lot of Jackie Chan movies as a kid.
> Please pour in your suggestions



The game plan - i think u will like this movie as it seems u into family movies


----------



## IronCruz (Nov 21, 2010)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice. Nice fantasy movie. Very good concept on Tesla Music. Gr8 one.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2010)

PaiGirish said:


> The Sorcerer's Apprentice. Nice fantasy movie. Very good concept on Tesla Music. Gr8 one.


Gonna watch now 

*The Third Man 8/10*



> An out of work pulp fiction novelist, Holly Martins, arrives in a post war Vienna divided into sectors by the victorious allies, and where a shortage of supplies has lead to a flourishing black market. He arrives at the invitation of an ex-school friend, Harry Lime, who has offered him a job, only to discover that Lime has recently died in a peculiar traffic accident. From talking to Lime's friends and associates Martins soon notices that some of the stories are inconsistent, and determines to discover what really happened to Harry Lime



A good movie that from the word go, put in a situation that u start feeling something is going wrong. He should not behave like that, why such incident etc. It engages u to the on-screen happenings. But the climax (well, might have been a shocker at that time, but not now) is not that satisfying. 
Though, a nice watch....

*The Sorcerer's Apprentice 6.5/10*

Good special effects but the story is just not good.
They had to had a beginning just because they already had a middle and an end. 

And, I don't know what is wrong with Jay Baruchel, he's a good actor but keeps on doing same kinda movies. Always a loser's character!!! If he keep on doing it, he will very soon be doing this kind of roles only.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone seen this movie "EK Nanhi Munni Ladki Thi"???


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

eden lake
8/10
what a thrilling movie

but the ending was no it should be


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2010)

Piyush said:


> eden lake
> 8/10
> what a *thrilling* movie



Hmmmm....

Another movie which is not for the weak hearted
Tesis (1996) - IMDb

I've not seen it, so can't comment what level of violence it has...but, if u don't know the following movies, don't watch it: "Girl Next Door", "Hostel", "Inside", "Funny Games" and "Eden Lake"


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 23, 2010)

Mission Impossible 2 and The social network is a must watch

also watch out for THe expandables


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2010)

Piyush said:


> ^^
> the pacifier(vin diesel)
> the kindergarten(arnold scharerwtfzzzzneger)



Watched Pacifier! Was a decent watch. Thanks for recommending.



R2K said:


> The game plan - i think u will like this movie as it seems u into family movies



Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> also watch out for THe expandables



lol


----------



## Rahim (Nov 23, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> also watch out for THe expandables


This joke has gone too far. Its 'The Exp*e*ndables' for the love of God.

*How to Train Your Dragon*. Good emotional movie.

* The Power of Nightmares: The Rise of the Politics of Fear * : Another informative Documentary

I have watched some online videos on MIT Forum regarding the real cause of conflict in ME and they are quite sharp and cleans the Government line of events.

To be seen:
*Why We Fight*
---------------

Suggestions needed for 'Alternate History' like what the World would have been if the wars are won by the other side.


----------



## Goten (Nov 23, 2010)

Pi.

Peace out~~~!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2010)

I saw a movie 'The Boy in Stripped Pajama', it was emotional.


----------



## motobuntu (Nov 23, 2010)

Flash of genius
7/10


----------



## Rahim (Nov 23, 2010)

Goten said:


> Pi.



You mean Pi ?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2010)

Watched Harry Potter and Deathly Hallows Part 1.
This was my first movie of Harry Potter and that also on theater. Had lot of expectations. But didn't turn out that well. Movie started off well but started getting boring in middle. 

Most of the guys in theater started laughing even during emotional/serious scenes.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 25, 2010)

*Resident Evil: Afterlife* - I found it as entertaining as part 1. The story continues further but has a good pace. Action and zombies are sparing used and not overused like other parts. Good entertainment.

I am still waiting for the views on *Four Lions* by members of this thread. Surprisingly, nobody has watched it yet. If you want a good laugh, this is the movie you must opt for. Clearly one of my favorites this year. Subtitles recommended.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 25, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> This was my first movie of Harry Potter and that also on theater.



I do not know what to say! Our generation stepped into teenage/youth watching Harry Potter movies and it was the first time you watched it!!!

Harry Potter is the kind of timeless literary achievement that comes around once in a lifetime (not my line).

Buddy, no offence meant to you, but do you even know what Harry Potter is really about? Yeah I am really being serious on this. It is not just some magician's story, it is wayyyyy more than that.
I suppose (please correct me if I am wrong) you haven't read any of those novels too. Please take some time to read this page:
Harry Potter universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(and if you have ample time, do go through all the connected links/pages). 

And about its being boring, this penultimate part of the series is actually the silence before the storm! I implore you to watch all the 6 previous parts and then watch the Deathly Hallows once again.


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2010)

^^
dude ...i don't wanna be rude...but u must know that everybody has got their own taste with movies...
BTW i hate harry potter movies myself...but i don't really expect everybody to hate it like i do...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 25, 2010)

R2K said:


> ^^
> dude ...i don't wanna be rude...but u must know that everybody has got their own taste with movies...
> BTW i hate harry potter movies myself...but i don't real expect everybody to hate it like i do...



I agree.. And @gagan007, he is having a valid point. If you're not aware of HP series means you're not a new gen teen? No, he has his own agenda's and other useful things to do than watching and waiting for a novel/book.

So please know what you're talking before you give such statement...

No offense meant on you bro... Peace...!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 25, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *I am still waiting for the views on Four Lions by members of this thread. Surprisingly, nobody has watched it yet. If you want a good laugh, this is the movie you must opt for. Clearly one of my favorites this year. Subtitles recommended.*


*

That movie has already been mentioned and discussed in this thread. Search plz *


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2010)

@gagan007 
First things first I'm not a teen. Also do you expect any body to read a book before watching a movie based on the book. I can understand if I read the book it makes for a better viewing.

Also I said it started of well but later it started getting boring.
Anyways I will make sure to check the previous parts before coming back and watching this again.

Come on Dude Harry Potter is just fictional character from a book. Doesn't mean you start getting serious about somebody not being aware of the character. It's not a crime.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 26, 2010)

hmmm all the things I said in my earlier post were my personal views only and if I have hurt anyone's feelings, I apologize. It was maybe because I like all the HP movies so much that I couldn't withstand the statements said by ajayritik. Maybe I should have told him:

"If you *really* want to enjoy the latest part in HP series, please watch all the previous parts first."


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 26, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hmmm all the things I said in my earlier post were my personal views only and if I have hurt anyone's feelings, I apologize. It was maybe because I like all the HP movies so much that I couldn't withstand the statements said by ajayritik. Maybe I should have told him:
> 
> "If you *really* want to enjoy the latest part in HP series, please watch all the previous parts first."



  

Now that sounds reasonable......


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 26, 2010)

dood...u changed your username...or are you using rajkumar_pb's avatar?


Edit: Checked change username thread...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 26, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> dood...u changed your username...or are you using rajkumar_pb's avatar?
> 
> 
> Edit: Checked change username thread...



Yes, changed my username a couple of days back.... 

BTW its my pic, not AVATAR!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Nov 26, 2010)

*Unstoppable* well well well , it the first time I am not much able to decide the IMDB reviews. Pelham 123 was criticized with zillions reasons and unstoppable becomes a hit. Both movies are quite different, however the comparison was inevitable as both involve trains. 
For me what ever be the verdict for imdb in general, Pelham 123 was better in its approach and presentation. *Danzel Washington* was better in all respects in 123 than in unstoppable, the tension while the two (danzel and travolta) used to talk was very nicely done. definately Unstoppable has better action, but I still feel, quite a few liberties were taken to make the setup interesting ..... none the less its definately once a worth watch .......6.5/10 for me


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone see RED?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ramayana Epic 2010 ?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2010)

Guys please suggest some movies which are classics not necessarily any genre. Maybe something like your all time favorite etc.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 26, 2010)

^^ Back to the Future series (comedic science fiction adventure)

Psycho series (horror suspense )


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2010)

I have two movies in my mind.....
1) Let the Right one in 
2) The Descent

how are both...horror or thriller???


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I have two movies in my mind.....
> 1) Let the Right one in
> 2) The Descent
> 
> how are both...horror or thriller???



"Let the right one in" is my favourite. Do watch it for sure...


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 27, 2010)

Gonna watch STEP UP 3 today.
Ohh, related to post 9730,31,32, I hate HP movies too. Yes I watched all of 'em and I didn't like anyone either, NO OFFENSE to anyone.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I have two movies in my mind.....
> 1) Let the Right one in
> 2) The Descent
> 
> how are both...horror or thriller???



First one is surreal and eldritch. 
Second one is tried and tested formula.

For thriller watch Vacancy and similar movies.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 27, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Gonna watch STEP UP 3 today.



Its not worth it. I feel the STEP UP 2 is much better than this...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2010)

furious_gamer said:


> Its not worth it. I feel the STEP UP 2 is much better than this...



Step UP 3 Is Great , IF i Had 3D TV ! Not so the dance is Lot Lot better than STEP UP 2 - Cool Movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2010)

thanx for the info....
i also got this movie....
Cloverfield
The Pianist
Schindler's List
Se7en


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2010)

The Prestige


----------



## a_medico (Nov 29, 2010)

*Raavan* - Going by the reviews, I decided not to watch Raavan. Yesterday I didn't have anything to do, so watched it. Had quite an unexpected blow. It turned out to be fabulous. Great visual treat, so unique of Maniratnam. One top of it a great script. Initially I thought Abhisehk overacted, but slowly you get used to his role. Its time poor guy gets the credit which has been deceiving him living in the shadow of highly influential father and wife. Movie highly recommended.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2010)

Not watching movies since  few weeks. Into TV Shows now. Fringe and House


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Not watching movies since  few weeks. Into TV Shows now. Fringe and House



wat abt gaming???


----------



## sam9s (Nov 29, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Raavan* - Going by the reviews, I decided not to watch Raavan. Yesterday I didn't have anything to do, so watched it. Had quite an unexpected blow. It turned out to be fabulous. Great visual treat, so unique of Maniratnam. One top of it a great script. Initially I thought Abhisehk overacted, but slowly you get used to his role. Its time poor guy gets the credit which has been deceiving him living in the shadow of highly influential father and wife. Movie highly recommended.




Ravaan for me was not only one of the worst movie of mani, but one of my all time worst movie. It was so bad it made "kites" a masterpiece in comparison. Is cinematography the only thing, and if projecting ash in all vulnerable angles is cinematography then the director did succeed, and that is what he did in almost 70% of the movie. But unfortunately, I was not interested to see ash flesh. And script, this is what you call great script,.....a deadly jungle killer, terror in all aspects, and at no point of time you feel any sort of scare for any character, forget to relate with them, infact it becomes a laughing stock almost all the way. And oh I forgot, though he is a terror and a killer he has got a good idotic reason behind it, and not to forgot, he is the hero, so even though he has killed and is a terror , is some kind of messiah for the local village ....... oh man how very original ......and ash, an educated civilized lady, out of some kind of uncanny respect falls for him, another brilliant originality .......if this is what you call a great script then ..... I'd better not say anymore .......... crap performances, no sense in the plot what so ever and absolutely no depth in the any situation portrayed.   Any way as ones say opinion differs, but this much ....... well I guess I have to agree, yes, this much as well .........  

2/10 is what I gave to this movie some pages back ......

The ONLY thing that goes in favor of the movie is Santosh Sivam camera work which makes the jungle some visual extravaganza ....


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

^^zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik zik


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2010)

Axis of Comedy Tour : a lol riot all the way.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Ravaan for me was not only one of the worst movie of mani, but one of my all time worst movie. It was so bad it made "kites" a masterpiece in comparison. Is cinematography the only thing, and if projecting ash in all vulnerable angles is cinematography then the director did succeed, and that is what he did in almost 70% of the movie. But unfortunately, I was not interested to see ash flesh. And script, this is what you call great script,.....a deadly jungle killer, terror in all aspects, and at no point of time you feel any sort of scare for any character, forget to relate with them, infact it becomes a laughing stock almost all the way. And oh I forgot, though he is a terror and a killer he has got a good idotic reason behind it, and not to forgot, he is the hero, so even though he has killed and is a terror , is some kind of messiah for the local village ....... oh man how very original ......and ash, an educated civilized lady, out of some kind of uncanny respect falls for him, another brilliant originality .......if this is what you call a great script then ..... I'd better not say anymore .......... crap performances, no sense in the plot what so ever and absolutely no depth in the any situation portrayed.   Any way as ones say opinion differs, but this much ....... well I guess I have to agree, yes, this much as well .........
> 
> 2/10 is what I gave to this movie some pages back ......
> 
> The ONLY thing that goes in favor of the movie is Santosh Sivam camera work which makes the jungle some visual extravaganza ....


I agree with this.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Ravaan for me was not only one of the worst movie of mani, but one of my all time worst movie. It was so bad it made "kites" a masterpiece in comparison. Is cinematography the only thing, and if projecting ash in all vulnerable angles is cinematography then the director did succeed, and that is what he did in almost 70% of the movie. But unfortunately, I was not interested to see ash flesh. And script, this is what you call great script,.....a deadly jungle killer, terror in all aspects, and at no point of time you feel any sort of scare for any character, forget to relate with them, infact it becomes a laughing stock almost all the way. And oh I forgot, though he is a terror and a killer he has got a good idotic reason behind it, and not to forgot, he is the hero, so even though he has killed and is a terror , is some kind of messiah for the local village ....... oh man how very original ......and ash, an educated civilized lady, out of some kind of uncanny respect falls for him, another brilliant originality .......if this is what you call a great script then ..... I'd better not say anymore .......... crap performances, no sense in the plot what so ever and absolutely no depth in the any situation portrayed.   Any way as ones say opinion differs, but this much ....... well I guess I have to agree, yes, this much as well .........
> 
> 2/10 is what I gave to this movie some pages back ......
> 
> The ONLY thing that goes in favor of the movie is Santosh Sivam camera work which makes the jungle some visual extravaganza ....



It's actually the reviews like these (including yours back in this forum) which made me decide not watch it. Its just that I happened to watch it due to forced circumstances and I was pleasantly surprised. Well Sam, its not that bad as you have projected. Maybe you have reviewed it worse than Raja Sen usually does. But then again, its the area in our hypothalamus(brain) which makes us like or dislike things according to the inputs. Our hypothalami responded quite differently on this one. The way you have described the script and added crap to it at the end can be done to any movie in this world. Just by adding the word crap at the end doesn't make it bad. Maybe you had a bad argument with your wife that day before watching movie. Something must have hampered your mood.

I still highly recommend it.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2010)

^^I liked the tamil version Of Ravan(Ravanan). Movie may not have been great but was a decent watch especially performance of Vikram. Avoided the hindi version as many suggested it wasn't good.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2010)

@a_medico, my take on Raavan, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...es-recommended-digitians-292.html#post1251841

ur views?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 29, 2010)

a_medico said:


> It's actually the reviews like these (including yours back in this forum) which made me decide not watch it. Its just that I happened to watch it due to forced circumstances and I was pleasantly surprised. Well Sam, its not that bad as you have projected. Maybe you have reviewed it worse than Raja Sen usually does. But then again, its the area in our hypothalamus(brain) which makes us like or dislike things according to the inputs. Our hypothalami responded quite differently on this one. The way you have described the script and added crap to it at the end can be done to any movie in this world. Just by adding the word crap at the end doesn't make it bad. Maybe you had a bad argument with your wife that day before watching movie. Something must have hampered your mood.
> 
> I still highly recommend it.



hehe argument with my wife ....lol that was funny, I agree mood sometimes reflect what you do, but I am a movie freak, been writing movie reviews on loads of forums (except here ironically), people more or less do agree with my review, and if I start writing them under the influence of mood, they will spurn my recommendations. I do not put crap just for the heck of it my friend ......... Take "n" random movie out here posted by me and see for how many of them I have used Crap to describe them.(none or may be 1 or 2 if I remember correctly) There is a good logical and most of the time acceptable reason behind it. The movie simple did not have any substance in it ...... mani directed GURU as well and it was pretty good, he knew where he was going with the script in hand. But with raavan I am not sure what was he trying to create, some Indian robin hood savior or a brutal with no mercy terror. Every subject should have some ground reality to be good, how so ever open liberty it takes and Raavan defies all ...........  

Its simply not worth even a casual watch .......

PS :: BTW in my entire review there is only one instance I used the word crap ...


----------



## a_medico (Nov 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I agree mood sometimes reflect what you do, but I am a movie freak, been writing movie reviews on loads of forums (except here ironically), people more or less do agree with my review, and if I start writing them under the influence of mood, they will spurn my recommendations.



Most of the times, I too agree with you. And I do watch many of your recommendations. 



sam9s said:


> I do not put crap just for the heck of it my friend ......... Take "n" random movie out here posted by me and see for how many of them I have used Crap to describe them.(none or may be 1 or 2 if I remember correctly)



And that's what surprised me when you used rating of '2' for Raavan.


~*~


*Spoiler alert!*

@*rhitwick* - I remember you posting the review but I avoided reading it that time as it had spoilers. Glad you posted the link again. 

Story : Well, if one can praise Omkara which is based on Othello or O, what's wrong in directing something based on Ramayana? Infact I quite liked this adaptation. It worked well for me.

Cinematography : Absolutely breathtaking.

Songs : Quite agree with you. The soundtrack doesn't grow on you like typical AR Rahmaan.

Abhishek : I thought the same about 'jhik jhik' thing. But then I just had a thought that its just his personality. He is struggling with 2 minds. One in favor of killing ash. Other against it. You get used to his character eventually, which worked well for me during the end twist.

Ash - She was OK. Nothing more than that. I thought something was seriously wrong with her voice. It was not her usual voice. Me be she should get her thyroid hormone levels checked! She looked good and all but the movie wasn't meant for her.

Vikram didn't have much scope in this version. Though I didn't find him irritating, which happens when most (not all) south indian actors try hard to speak hindi. They just don't fit. I'd seriously like to watch him play Veera in Tamil version. I usually don't watch Tamil movies but I wouldn't mind watching Ravanan again.

Nothing to comment about Govinda. Ravi Kishen was ok. And I was quite impressed by the sauteli sister of Abhishek in the cameo.

By the way, nice to see your review a bit on positive side. Liking or not is a different thing, but Sam's rating of 2 is kinda harsh. Even by his standards.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

*Fight Club* is an awesome movie


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2010)

*Inception*. _Finally_ had the time to watch it and boy oh boy Nolan lived up to his expectation. He is only 40 and yet has made so many killer movies!!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2010)

Despicable Me (2010) - IMDb 8/10

Nice animation movie but still lacks than "How to train your dragon". A feel good story and good laughs guaranteed.

Check out.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 3, 2010)

*Brothers* - Watch it for strong performances by Tobey Maguire, Jake Gyllenhaal and Natalie Portman. Highly recommended.


----------



## Goten (Dec 3, 2010)

Dont you guys watch Japanese, South Korean or Cantonese movies....Best in the genre of romance and horror and sometimes thriller.

Try movies like Sassy Girl(Romantic), 1 Missed Call(Horror), Old Boy(Thriller).....You guys are missing a whole new world and experience of cinema. Americans with their heroes and big budget movies are just big spenders who believe in whats big sells big.....LOL

I guess, I am the only so called chinki geek.

Hehehehehe.

Peace~~~!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Despicable Me (2010) - IMDb 8/10
> 
> Nice animation movie but still lacks than "How to train your dragon". A feel good story and good laughs guaranteed.
> 
> Check out.



Watched How to train your dragon.....was a good movies but not upto the expectation....well waiting for another spielberg movie "The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn "...my fav franchise


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2010)

Goten said:


> Dont you guys watch Japanese, South Korean or Cantonese movies....Best in the genre of romance and horror and sometimes thriller.
> 
> Try movies like Sassy Girl(Romantic), 1 Missed Call(Horror), Old Boy(Thriller).....You guys are missing a whole new world and experience of cinema. Americans with their heroes and big budget movies are just big spenders who believe in whats big sells big.....LOL
> 
> ...


arey we have seen plenty of above movies and damn you are late!!
/me punches Gotem mildly 

Search this thread and you will find plenty from T159/Rahim/Rhitwick etc.


----------



## Anish (Dec 3, 2010)

Here...Some of the best movies i ve seen.. Dont ever miss these

Gangs of newyork
Shutter Island
The Matrix series
The Aviator
Blood Diamond
The shawshank redemption
The Dark Knight
Good Fellas
The Departed
The Prestige
Memento
Inception
Lord of the Rings series
The Titanic
Pirates of the Caribbean series
Starwars series
The Hurt Locker
Law Abiding citizen
Inglorious *******s
A walk to remember


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2010)

Goten said:


> Dont you guys watch Japanese, South Korean or Cantonese movies....Best in the genre of romance and horror and sometimes thriller.
> 
> Try movies like Sassy Girl(Romantic), 1 Missed Call(Horror), Old Boy(Thriller).....You guys are missing a whole new world and experience of cinema. Americans with their heroes and big budget movies are just big spenders who believe in whats big sells big.....LOL
> 
> ...



late............

Peace~~~!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2010)

Goten said:


> Dont you guys watch Japanese, South Korean or Cantonese movies....Best in the genre of romance and horror and sometimes thriller.
> 
> Try movies like Sassy Girl(Romantic), 1 Missed Call(Horror), Old Boy(Thriller).....You guys are missing a whole new world and experience of cinema. Americans with their heroes and big budget movies are just big spenders who believe in whats big sells big.....LOL
> 
> ...


As already told by others.........LATE


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

Peace~~~!


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 5, 2010)

*Little Manhattan - 7/10
*really a very good love story i have seen in my recent times...
it just reminded me of my first love 

*Jhootha Hi Sahi - 5/10*
just a time pass movie


----------



## R2K (Dec 5, 2010)

Watched 2 movies lately

Shaun of the dead. 9.5/10 -OMG one of the best comedy movie i saw lately...Is there any other similar british or hollywood movie like this one

Altitude-(3/10)
Movie is just a piece of crap really.....I couldn't understand wtf was happening at the end.....i am pretty sure that makers of this sh.t were smoking pot while making this crap.I am giving a rating of 3 just because it managed to create a little suspense at the middle but it was getting worse as it approached the ending


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2010)

Machete 6/10 (-1)

So many times while watching the movie I felt like mentioning it in "Must not watch" thread...but what kept me going are the action scenes. After a long time saw some god gore 

Well the movie has a hairline story and full of silly/stupid/dumb scenes. And height of shock that some gal kissed Danny Trejo...even on screen.

Lindsay Lohan was really sad view. She has become thin and ugly...she is sick.

And another biggest disappointment was Steven Seagal. Why did he made a comeback and why this movie?
I really liked his action movies but.......pity



Spoiler



Just watch the dying scene of Steven Seagal at the end of the movie, its even more disgusting than the dying scene of KRK in Deshdrohi!


----------



## Goten (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh so thats great.....Kindly suggest me with some good korean, cantonese and japanese movies guys.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 5, 2010)

2012 is awsome!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 6, 2010)

R2K said:


> Watched 2 movies lately
> 
> Shaun of the dead. 9.5/10 -OMG one of the best comedy movie i saw lately...Is there any other similar british or hollywood movie like this one



Watch Hot Fuzz. It is from the same team which made Shaun of the Dead. The movie stands up to the standards of Shaun of the dead. And at times, surpasses it. Simon Pegg-Nick Frost team, FTW


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

Drag Me to hell (6/10)...by looking at the scenes anybody cud guess dat its Sam raimi movie....if they have seen evil dead series.....
though it has bad ending......

UP(8/10)- Disney pixar is marvelous in their work....
Predators(6.5/10)- the original arnold movie was way better than this....

Let the right one in (6.5/10) - though in swedish language....entertaining.....

how is this movie "The Bucket List"???


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2010)

scott pilgrim vs the world-8.5/10...didn't know what to expect but wow got blown away....


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2010)

Goten said:


> Oh so thats great.....Kindly suggest me with some good korean, cantonese and japanese movies guys.
> 
> Peace~~~!



Korean:

    * 3 Iron (Bin Jip)
    * 100 Days with Mr.Arrogant
    * 200 Pounds Beauty
    * …ing
    * A Bittersweet Life
    * A Man Who was Superman
    * A Millionaire’s First Love
    * A Moment to Remember
    * A Tale of Two Sisters
    * Audition
    * Bad Guy
    * Beautiful (Arumdabda)
    * Bungee Jumping of Their Own
    * Chaser
    * Failan
    * Hearty Paws
    * Joint Security Area
    * King and The Clown
    * Lover’s Concerto
    * Love Phobia
    * Lump of Sugar
    * Marathon
    * Memories of Murder
    * Muoi
    * My Girl and I
    * My Little Bride
    * My Sassy Girl
    * Oldboy
    * Once in a Summer
    * Once Upon a Time in Hight School
    * Please Teach Me English
    * Resurrection of The Little Match Girl
    * Sad Movie
    * Samaritan Girl
    * Shiri
    * Spring, Summer,Fall,Winter and Spring
    * Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
    * Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
    * The Bow
    * The Classic
    * Time (Shi Gan)
    * Truck
    * Wedding Campaign

Japanese and misc:
    * Battle Royale
    * Hinokio: Intergalactic Love
    * Machine Girl
    * Marebito
    * Shutter (Original Thai version)
    * The Most Distant Course (awesome movie, its the story and the characters that makes up this movie so brilliant)
    * The Story of Xiaoyan
    * Three… Extremes

Also there is one more Japanese movie which ranks pretty higher in my list. Forgot the name, will write down later when i recall.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2010)

^Thanks for reviving my memory 

Good movies are far few


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

Dangerous Dave said:


> 2012 is awsome!


*4.bp.blogspot.com/_z5Ru9kCZGF8/THphKohIb4I/AAAAAAAABzU/TmfkPgHiMpo/s1600/facepalm_statue.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2010)

^ Haha!


Peace~~~!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

Passion of Christ
Namesake


----------



## a_medico (Dec 6, 2010)

Faun said:


> Also there is one more Japanese movie which ranks pretty higher in my list. Forgot the name, will write down later when i recall.



Ikigami?

My addition to the above list 

_Korean_
Thirst
Spider Forest

_Chinese_
Aftershock

_Japanese_
Departures
Ikigami


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Ikigami?
> 
> My addition to the above list
> 
> ...



It's *All Around Us* (one of the best feel good movie)

Yeah Spider Forest is a good mind twister. I havent seen any movies for past 1 year and certainly missing out some good ones. Hope to resume my exploration after few months 



Rahim said:


> ^Thanks for reviving my memory
> 
> Good movies are far few



True. 

Made me nostalgic while copy-pasting the list.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 6, 2010)

I request the regular thread members to enlist the best movies they've watched in 2010 (not necessarily released in 2010). I will soon post my list. Maybe in a couple of days or during the weekend.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 6, 2010)

@Faun, u forgot to add "Il Mare", "A Christmas in August" and "Audition" is Jap I guess 

b/w, the list is good...I've not seen all of them.


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2010)

*@Faun:*
Thanks for that great list. This page is Book marked...!


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @Faun, u forgot to add "Il Mare", "A Christmas in August" and "Audition" is Jap I guess
> 
> b/w, the list is good...I've not seen all of them.


Yeah, I stopped updating the list a long time ago, thanks for adding to the list and there are mistakes in listing too (some Hollywood movies and others were also included in Korean movies list by mistake)



asingh said:


> *@Faun:*
> Thanks for that great list. This page is Book marked...!


Not all are worth watching but the ones in bold are my fav with terse descriptions. 

Korean:

    * *3 Iron* (Bin Jip) (Probably the best movie with universal language, it's a must watch for everyone)
    * 100 Days with Mr.Arrogant (typical teen love movie)
    * 200 Pounds Beauty 
    * *…ing* (Unconventional ending and will make you cry)
    * *A Bittersweet Life* (it will sate your revenge appetite )
    * *A Man Who was Superman* (feels like a documentary and quite good if you are into offbeat cinema )
    * A Millionaire’s First Love (another love story)
    * A Moment to Remember 
    * *A Tale of Two Sisters* (You gotta watch it umpteenth times to understand, visual treat and engrossing psychological horror)
    * Bad Guy (Kim ki duk's masterpiece but it's bleak and gray)
    * Beautiful (Arumdabda) 
    * *Bungee Jumping of Their Own* (Love transcends every barrier)
    * Chaser (Good thriller after Memories of murder)
    * *Failan* (For offbeat cinema lovers, two couples fall in love without even meeting or seeing each other and then the ending leaves you agape and disturbed. Answers the question "What is love?")
    * Hearty Paws (its a pet dog movie good one but not extraordinary)
    * *Joint Security Area* (Let me consider it as another side of what happens at the militarized border apart from usual fusillade, another thriller)
    * *King and The Clown*
    * *Lover’s Concerto* (My favorite melodramatic movie, I just can't watch it again as the emotional outburst will be worse than ever.)
    * *Love Phobia* (Another melodrama, symbolic ending and good chemistry b/w the couples)
    * *Lump of Sugar* (A feel good inspirational movie where the girl's dream is to become a jockey just like her mother but there are a lot more hindrance to that)
    * *Marathon* (Best inspirational movie ever, commendable performance by the actor as an autism victim)
    * *Memories of Murder* (A well balanced serial killer movie, overall A+)
    * Muoi
    * My Girl and I
    * My Little Bride
    ** My Sassy Girl* (my first korean movie, a pretty decent laugh riot and then there are coincidences, sad moments and what not)
    * *Oldboy* (A bizarre movie which will leave you aghast with horror but not for the weak hearted)
    * *Once in a Summer* (Another melodrama, good movie. Infact, a surprisingly good movie)
    * *Once Upon a Time in Hight School* (best school fight scene ever in the history of movies I have ever seen. A pretty good story too.)
    * *Please Teach Me English* (hahaha)
    * *Resurrection of The Little Match Girl* (If you love video games then this one is quite good)
    * *Sad Movie* (4 relationships and how they intersect at one point, falls in melodrama. Get some tissue paper.)
    * *Samaritan Girl* (Kim ki duk's symbolism language works really well)
    * *Shiri* (Thriller and suspense)
    * *Spring, Summer,Fall,Winter and Spring* (Second best movie after 3 iron)
    * *Sympathy for Lady Vengeance* (vengeance series, need I say more)
    * *Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance* (Everyone played the role of hero and villain at some point, you can't sincerely espouse someone's cause)
    * The Bow
    * *The Classic* (This one is pretty similar to Lover's concerto in melodrama factor. Must watch)
    * Time (Shi Gan)
    * Truck
    * Wedding Campaign

Japanese and misc:
    * Audition (not for everyone and it's japanese)
    * Battle Royale (slasher genre, and good one at that)
    * Hinokio: Intergalactic Love (only if you like to go back to you childhood and rediscover your dream of controlling a robot)
    * Machine Girl
    * Marebito (this one is an oddball, not for 99%)
    * Shutter (Original Thai version) (Good horror but not enough to scare me except the though of ending and the predicament of the protagonist)
    * *The Most Distant Course* (awesome movie, its the story and the characters that makes up this movie so brilliant.)
    * The Story of Xiaoyan (another simple story with great message)
    * Three… Extremes (Three horror short stories, artistically first one is great, second one is not for the squeamish and third one is urbane chaos)
    * *All Around Us* (If someone ever tell me sum up everything I want in a movie then this is the one to go for but then my taste is different than yours, it's for offbeat cinema lovers and the character development is something that will leave you saturated to the brim by the climax. You will feel the warmth at the end.)

Signing off for now as I am racing against the odds.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 6, 2010)

@Faun, WOW............................
U've given a lot of tasks...

Airtel FTW!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2010)

...have seen 'Peacock', Awesome acting by Cillian Murphy.


----------



## Goten (Dec 7, 2010)

Faun said:


> Korean:
> 
> Also there is one more Japanese movie which ranks pretty higher in my list. Forgot the name, will write down later when i recall.
> 
> Peace~~~!



Here is my take


    * 3 Iron (Bin Jip) - Watched it i guess
    * 100 Days with Mr.Arrogant - Seen it
    * 200 Pounds Beauty - Seen it
    * …ing - Seen it
    * A Bittersweet Life - Have to read reviews and download
    * A Man Who was Superman - Have to read reviews and download
    * A Millionaire’s First Love - Seen it
    * A Moment to Remember - Seen it
    * A Tale of Two Sisters - Seen it
    * Audition - My first korean movie back in 2004
    * Bad Guy - Have to read reviews and download
    * Beautiful (Arumdabda) - Have to read reviews and download
    * Bungee Jumping of Their Own - Have to read reviews and download
    * Chaser - Have to read reviews and download
    * Failan - Have to read reviews and download
    * Hearty Paws - Have to read reviews and download
    * Joint Security Area - Have to read reviews and download
    * King and The Clown - Have to read reviews and download
    * Lover’s Concerto - Have to read reviews and download
    * Love Phobia - Have to read reviews and download
    * Lump of Sugar - Have to read reviews and download
    * Marathon - Have to read reviews and download
    * Memories of Murder - Seen it
    * Muoi - Have to read reviews and download
    * My Girl and I - Seen it
    * My Little Bride - Seen it
    * My Sassy Girl - Seen it
    * Oldboy - Seen it
    * Once in a Summer - Seen it
    * Once Upon a Time in Hight School - Seen it
    * Please Teach Me English - Seen it
    * Resurrection of The Little Match Girl - Have to read reviews and download
    * Sad Movie - Have to read reviews and download
    * Samaritan Girl - Have to read reviews and download
    * Shiri - Seen it
    * Spring, Summer,Fall,Winter and Spring -Have to read reviews and download
    * Sympathy for Lady Vengeance - Have to read reviews and download
    * Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance - Have to read reviews and download
    * The Bow - Have to read reviews and download
    * The Classic - Seen it
    * Time (Shi Gan) - Have to read reviews and download
    * Truck - Have to read reviews and download
    * Wedding Campaign - Have to read reviews and download

Japanese and misc:
    * Battle Royale - Have to read reviews and download
    * Hinokio: Intergalactic Love - Have to read reviews and download
    * Machine Girl - Have to read reviews and download
    * Marebito - Have to read reviews and download
    * Shutter (Original Thai version) - Seen it
    * The Most Distant Course (awesome movie, its the story and the characters that makes up this movie so brilliant)
    * The Story of Xiaoyan - Have to read reviews and download
    * Three… Extremes  - Have to read reviews and download

Out of your list if 51movies...I have seen 18 of them...I have my own list of 25 movies more i guess...You surely watch a lot of aisan movies...I surely hope 50% of the movies you suggested has good storyline and good reviews.

Peace~~~!



a_medico said:


> Ikigami?
> 
> My addition to the above list


Here is my take on this.

_Korean_
Thirst - Seen it
Spider Forest - Have to read reviews and download

_Chinese_
Aftershock - Have to read reviews and download

_Japanese_
Departures - Have to read reviews and download
Ikigami - Seen it

Peace~~~!



rhitwick said:


> @Faun, u forgot to add "Il Mare", "A Christmas in August" and "Audition" is Jap I guess
> 
> b/w, the list is good...I've not seen all of them.



Seen all what you have suggested sir.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2010)

^It seems we all have seen all those mentioned. TIme for fresh ones


----------



## sam9s (Dec 7, 2010)

Goten said:


> Dont you guys watch Japanese, South Korean or Cantonese movies....Best in the genre of romance and horror and sometimes thriller.
> 
> Try movies like Sassy Girl(Romantic), 1 Missed Call(Horror), Old Boy(Thriller).....You guys are missing a whole new world and experience of cinema. Americans with their heroes and big budget movies are just big spenders who believe in whats big sells big.....LOL
> 
> ...



Seen all and loads more as suggested by FAUN. My latest one was *City of Life and Death* will blow your socks away ...... 

and coming to my latest movie .....

*DUEL* ..... name does not do any justice to this movie ........listen to this.... the movie is directed by Steven Spielberg and was released way back in 1971 as a TV movie...... later the movie became so hit and recognized that it was released on theater with an extra 19 minutes..........
Story simple, a business man on the way to his meeting is pursued and terrorized by a malevolent driver of a massive tractor-trailer, reason unknown.
The movie does hold your interest till the very last scene. the tension and frustration of the protagonist portrayed are top notch and all the situations shown seems very genuine. I will give this one *6.8/10* .....


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2010)

Goten said:


> Out of your list if 51movies...I have seen 18 of them...I have my own list of 25 movies more i guess...You surely watch a lot of aisan movies...I surely hope 50% of the movies you suggested has good storyline and good reviews.


I am on an indefinite hiatus now but do list out your recommendations.



sam9s said:


> My latest one was *City of Life and Death* will blow your socks away ......


This one looks good.


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 7, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind-9/10
awesome movie guys, something kind of related to Inception


----------



## Goten (Dec 7, 2010)

Faun said:


> I am on an indefinite hiatus now but do list out your recommendations.
> 
> 
> This one looks good.



My asian movie listings(Addition to what FAUN suggested)

Kamui Gaiden
Reign Of Assasins
Death Tube
The Legend is born Ip Man
The Legend is born Ip Man 2
Spirits
Worst Man Of Your Life
Wombs Ghosts
My Classmate is my Dad's Wife
No Mercy
Thirst
Natalie
Marrying the Mafia 1
Marrying the Mafia 2
Marrying the Mafia 3
Little Prince
Legend Of The Fist Of Chen Zhen
Daddy Likes Woman
Crossing Hennessy
City Under Siege
Black Ransom
Dead friend

This is the not the best list but the latest list. I delete movies 

after i download. Will have to ask my friend for the names of movies i 

have given them.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2010)

^^Have seen Marrying the Mafia part 1.
 Thanks for the list.

Btw I don't delete movies but treasure them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

Rec2 (4.5/10)- not entertaining at all......

hey hows paranormal activity 2 ?? is it better than part 1????


----------



## Goten (Dec 8, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Rec2 (4.5/10)- not entertaining at all......
> 
> hey hows paranormal activity 2 ?? is it better than part 1????



PA2 Dvdrip is still not available yet. Waiting for it. I heard it is not that good.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2010)

*Suraj Ka Saatwan Ghoda* : A Film by Shyam Benegal. 
I was very surprised the way the story of different leads have been told in this movie as this type of story telling is most like Hollywood ones.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Children Of Men*
It was a good movie but not my cup of tea hence no rating by me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

^ Particular episodes in that movie are just amazing. Should salute to the cinematography. I guess, they have been though hell while making those Single take scenes. Although those single take videos used Little bit of illusion here and there to achieve the single take effect, they still look fantastic.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 8, 2010)

Knucklehead :- 5/10


----------



## Goten (Dec 8, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Knucklehead :- 5/10



5 out of 10. Are you serious....I was not able to watch the whole movie....Reason....I really felt dizzy because of acting skills and storyline.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Used parts...its a spanish film i saw in some lumier channel or something...its pretty good..has an awesome plot...its spanish name is Partes usadas...8/10


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 9, 2010)

Goten said:


> 5 out of 10. Are you serious....I was not able to watch the whole movie....Reason....I really felt dizzy because of acting skills and storyline.
> 
> Peace~~~!



It was bad but as a fan of  the Big Show, I couldn't help but be a little biased when it came to rating the movie


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Rec2 (4.5/10)- not entertaining at all......
> 
> hey hows paranormal activity 2 ?? is it better than part 1????



Rec 2 was not that entertaining...but some of the scenes hv really shot well...also i liked this movie coz as compared to some of the zombie movies, where zombies are walking in sleep...here they were fast as hell...


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 9, 2010)

a_medico said:


> I request the regular thread members to enlist the best movies they've watched in 2010 (not necessarily released in 2010). I will soon post my list. Maybe in a couple of days or during the weekend.





ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest some movies which are classics not necessarily any genre. Maybe something like your all time favorite etc.



Friends can some of your pour in your suggestions!


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 9, 2010)

"A Prophet" french movie...I saw Ed Norton's tweet about the movie. Must watch.



ajayritik said:


> Friends can some of your pour in your suggestions!



Spartacus
the longest day
Paths of glory
Hell is for heros
judgement at nuremberg.
yojinbo(japanese)
casablanca
citizen kane
A street car named desire
Patton
The hustler
(these are some i can think of. Actually my "closet" of "dvds" is in another room and i'm too lazy to go there)

btw watched "the hunt for red october" excellent movie. But funny how Sean Connery speaks Russian with an English accent


----------



## a_medico (Dec 10, 2010)

I am listing my favorites movies I watched in 2010 (not necessarily released in 2010) -


*Inglorious Basterds* - Tarantino written all over it.
*Triangle* - Great twists 
*Spider forest* - Twisted. Proper brainfcuk.
*Black Water* - Croc movie. Scary.
*The Reef* - Shark movie. Scary.
*Brothers *- Good drama. Good acting by Natalie Portman, Jake Gylenhall, Tobie Maguire.
*Dread* - One of my most fav movies this year. Slow and perfect buildup, less gore but it tests your tolerance to the extremes, especially towards the end.
*Four Lions* - Clear winner this year! Hilarious. 4 British muslims planning Jihad. Delicate subject handled amazingly. Waj rocks. Subtiles recommended. Second time watch too recommended to enjoy funny oneliners which are probably missed during first watch.
*Six Shooter* - 30 mins movie. From the director of In Bruges. Black humor. Subtitles recommended.
*Hachi: A dog's story* - Very emotional. Recommended for doglovers/nonlovers
*Ikigami* - Great Japanese drama.
*Departures* - Japanese drama again. Very emotional. Oscar winner.
*Karthik calling Karthik* - Good psychological thriller. Good acting by Farhan Akhtar.
*LSD* - Great direction.
*Pandorum* - Different
*Repo Men* - Good fictional movie. Great soundtrack. And a twist.
*Aftershock* - Chinese emotional drama.
*The Art Of Travel* - Must watch for those who liked Into the wild
*The Broken *- Slow horror. Will appeal only to selected few.
*The Road *- Apocalyptic movie. Touching.
*You don't know Jack* - Nice comeback by Al Pacino. Based on euthanasia. 
*Dog Soldiers* - Good masala british movie by Neil Marshall.
*Let the right one in* - Best vampire movie.
*The beach* - Watched it late. Loved it. Now reading the novel.
*The book of Eli *- Apocalyptic movie with Denzel Washington. 
*Heartbreaker* - French masala movie. Bollywood style.
*Kick Ass* - Needs no intro. Everybody on this thread has watched it.
*Inception* - etc etc 
*Raavan* - Best Maniratnam hindi movie till date for me. 
*Zenda* - Marathi movie based on politics.
*500 days of summer *- Good love story
*Tulpan* - Kazakh movie. Funny but touching.
*Avataar *- etc etc
*District 9 *- Different alien movie
*Shutter Island* - Scorsese magic
*The Hangover *- Funny
*Thirst *- Brainfk korean vampire movie. Gory.
*Ishqiya* - Good direction. 
*Udaan* - One of the best from bollywood this year
*Aisha* - Girlish movie. But enjoyable. Something like The devil wears prada. Great soundtrack.
*3-idiots* - Needs no intro
*Sita sings the blues* - Available free for download by the director. Different and interesting take on Ramayana.
*Catfish* - Must watch for those who have profiles on facebook, orkut, tweeter etc. The effects and aftereffects of an online profile.


_From the above list, 3 Standout winners for me are :-_

*Four Lions* - Can watch it upteen times. 
*Dread* - Dark gore, horror
*Six shooter* - Black humor.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2010)

^^Thanks for the list


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2010)

abyss88 said:


> "A Prophet" french movie...I saw Ed Norton's tweet about the movie. Must watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your list quite similar to mine except Vojino and Hell is for Heroes


----------



## a_medico (Dec 11, 2010)

*Devil* - Story by M. Shyamalan. I expected it to be very tense film. It is not. But good timepass movie. The end twist is not that great. 

*The American* - George Clooney movie. Love story. Very slow. Has a feel of In Bruges to it (not humor, but directionwise). Extensively shot in Europe. Different but slow. 


*Offtopic* - I have RS and HF and I want to go for FS. So fileserve or filesonic? Your opinion please.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2010)

King of Kings
Story of Brian
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Infernal Affairs Trilogy
Stand by Me
Grave of The Fireflies
My neighbour Totoro
Tokyo Story
Maqbool
The Moon
A Face in the Crowd


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rahim said:


> Your list quite similar to mine except Vojino and Hell is for Heroes



hehe, i guess we have similar tastes. 

WW2 movies would be appritiated(I'm a huge ww2 film fan)
also any movies on spying etc.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 11, 2010)

a_medico said:


> *Devil* - Story by M. Shyamalan. I expected it to be very tense film. It is not. But good timepass movie. The end twist is not that great.
> 
> *The American* - George Clooney movie. Love story. Very slow. Has a feel of In Bruges to it (not humor, but directionwise). Extensively shot in Europe. Different but slow.
> 
> ...



go for 
file sonic....


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2010)

abyss88 said:


> also any movies on spying etc.


The Bourne Series maybe? Members help


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 11, 2010)

^ watched it already..
also some coldwar stuff is also welcomed


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2010)

The Hunt for Red October
WidowMaker
The Sum of All Fears
Crimson Tide


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2010)

Tere Bin Laden - niceeee !


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 12, 2010)

*Devil - 7/10*

i kinda liked the twists n turns rather than the horror stuff


----------



## eggman (Dec 12, 2010)

Watched some really good Old Hindi Flicks this weekend.

*Pushpak *-10/10
*Chasme Badoor* - 8/10
*Katha *- 9/10

Any recco like last two movies? Really loved 'em!

Next in line, *Shatranj Ke Khiladi*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2010)

eggman said:


> Watched some really good Old Hindi Flicks this weekend.
> 
> *Pushpak *-10/10
> *Chasme Badoor* - 8/10
> ...


I can only say "Choti si baat" and do check out Hrishikesh Mukherjee movies


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2010)

^^Baaton Baaton Mein too.


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I can only say "*Choti si baat*" and do check out Hrishikesh Mukherjee movies



Oh yeah


----------



## sam9s (Dec 12, 2010)

*Paranormal Activity* ...... I have had heard a lot about this movie, with some reviews calming it to be best horror movie in recent times ........ so finally yesterday night I sat down to give this a try. With full ambiance needed, lights, doors closed, headphones on, I started the movie at 1 AM _alone _.... .

One of the best elements of an effective horror movie (for me) is if its as much as possible close to reality. PA with its believable plot, handheld camera, commendable performance touched that reality mark pretty effectively. There are movies that make you jump, make you bite your nails with tension, but ONLY while watching the movie. Once it finishes you are pretty much back with your normal usual life. But there are few that do not do anything of that sort but plays with your mind AFTER you have finished with the movie and keeps you uneasy for hours if not days. PA fall in the later catagory ...... (ofcourse if you watch it with much needed ambiance)

the movie revolves around a couple who thinks the demon follows the lady after a tragic fire incident and starts to leisurely investigate and gather proof. Its starts of really slow, infact the entire movie is slow, with events occuring very gradually, but that is what that grows on to you as far as freaking you out is concerned, and by the time the climax comes you are pretty much shaken up with the proceedings. 

I will rate it pretty high on my scale as far as horror genre goes. The last time I had an uneasy night after watching a movie was The original 1973 Exorcist. Even the blair witch project was not that effective on me. The only other movie that came close AFA I am concerned after Exorcist is REC 1 which also I remember left a bad taste on my mood.

PA is highly recommended to people who like to be scared and enjoy horror genre. *7/10*.

*PS* :: _BTW the movie has 3 endings, 1. The original director ending, 2. Studio Ending 3. Theatrical ending (done by Spielberg) ..... if anyone watches the movie do describe which ending they had, (ofcourse with spoilers warning)_

*OFFTOPIC *:::: How can you share a link in your signature ...... without actually posting the entire link. URL tag does not work ,,, Any ideas .....


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *PS* :: _BTW the movie has 3 endings, 1. The original director ending, 2. Studio Ending 3. Theatrical ending (done by Spielberg) ..... if anyone watches the movie do describe which ending they had, (ofcourse with spoilers warning)_


I've seen the original ending first, the theatrical ending. Did not know it had a studio ending...is it any different?
Because 



Spoiler



in original ending Katiel kills micah, comes to bedroom and sits there rocking. Police find her next day and kills her. In theatrical ending she suddenly comes to bedroom and looks directly camera and smiles. END.
What more can there be for studio ending?
Is Micah alive or he also became a demon?





> *OFFTOPIC *:::: How can you share a link in your signature ...... without actually posting the entire link. URL tag does not work ,,, Any ideas .....


I don't think links in sigs are allowed in TDF.


----------



## Really-friendly-arm (Dec 12, 2010)

Micmacs à tire-larigot ,,,Best of Jean-Pierre Jeunet


----------



## sam9s (Dec 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I've seen the original ending first, the theatrical ending. Did not know it had a studio ending...is it any different?
> Because
> 
> 
> ...



Yea you saw the original director ending ...... but the one you are describing isnt the theatrical ending, infact thats not what happened, you must have missed it ........ this is the studio ending ...... in which 



Spoiler



kaitel come up in the room, comes closer and looks directly in to the camera, smiles and slits her throat with the knife and falls ......



There is another ending done by spielberg is a bit clinched, but gives you a shock at the end....... this is the theatrical ending in which 



Spoiler



kaitel goes down sleep walking, micah follows after the screams, and then dead silence for a minute, then we hear footsteps coming up and before we see kaitel, micah's body is thrown flying straight to the camera!!!!! ... kaitel then follows, looks in to the camera and flungs in to the camera with her demoniesh face .....



I liked the studio ending most, then the original ending and lastly the theater ending .... search youtube for all endings and compare .... share whats your take ......


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2010)

My exams ended yesterday. I was thinking of watching some good movies. Please suggest me some top notch english movies.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 12, 2010)

*DEVIL* .... wow man what a movie, if people out here have watched this movie just like another run of the mill thriller then they have missed most of the true essence....... This one is really good in portraying the laws of sin, confession, remorse, repentance, forgiveness and ultimate salvation through the DEVIL. I watched it very carefully with subs and every situation shown in the movie has a motive according to the laws stated above, and most of the points are explained if you looks, watch carefully....

I am very happy , m.Night finally has something with which he can rejoice and probably look forward to redeem his status ........ 6.8/10


----------



## a_medico (Dec 12, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *DEVIL* if people out here have watched this movie just like another run of the mill thriller then they have missed most of the true essence....... I watched it very carefully with subs and every situation shown in the movie has a motive according to the laws stated above, and most of the points are explained if you looks, watch carefully....



 

By the way, I watch every movie with subs. I don't like to miss minute details while watching a movie. I didn't say I didn't enjoy the movie though. Its just that I had different expectations. I'd still recommend it.

Though, I quite agree with your PA views. I think even I posted similar views here after watching PA. It made me quite restless. Most horror movie don't. I liked the original ending over theatrical ending. Didn't see studio ending. Waiting for PA2 DVD but I am not expecting much. Thing is, the review is - it has similar ambiance, which should be interesting.

P.S. - _Dread_ is the movie which had similar impact on me. Made me feel uneasy, even after watching it. Though it's not a horror, the buildup is slow and the ambiance grows on you. This feeling is subjective though. Not necessarily, everybody will feel the same. I guess that must be the reason of its very low rating on imdb.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2010)

a_medico said:


> I liked the original ending over theatrical ending.


Me too 



> P.S. - _Dread_ is the movie which had similar impact on me. Made me feel uneasy, even after watching it. Though it's not a horror, the buildup is slow and the ambiance grows on you. This feeling is subjective though. Not necessarily, everybody will feel the same. I guess that must be the reason of its very low rating on imdb.


And me did not...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2010)

Resident Evilegeneration- 6.5/10.....

the CGI is good but not as good as Final fantasy Advent Children


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 13, 2010)

Guys your suggestions on the below movies
1. Takers
2. The Town
3. Legend of the Guardians
4. Identity


----------



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2010)

*The Town* - Watched the extended cut. One of best from Ben Affleck in recent times. Good heist movie with a love angle.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2010)

Hows this movies....Internal Affair 1 & 2 ???


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

^^A+, what I heard from others. I think departed is based on them.


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 16, 2010)

No problem - 3/10

Total time waste


----------



## a_medico (Dec 16, 2010)

The steady rise of *Four Lions*

TIME MAGAZINE: Top 10 Movie of the Year! | FOUR LIONS : Drafthouse Films

San Diego Film Critics Awards FOUR LIONS | FOUR LIONS : Drafthouse Films


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't miss
'The three kings' and 'men who stare at goats'


----------



## R2K (Dec 16, 2010)

knocked out(9/10).........simply superb....but just don't get something from the movie.....
Friday the 13th :wtf movie...the villain is killing ppl with as ease as we r killing mosquito... worst horror movie i have seen till date.....but that screwing scene at the end was really great.....lol....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 16, 2010)

Saw *Pulp Fiction* just now. Great Movie. 8/10 from my side.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2010)

despicable me 8/10....I somehow loved this movie,loved the characters esp the minions & it was a great family movie


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2010)

Toy Story 3 - 8.5/10. Very good movie. Spanish speaking episode was the best part in the movie.

Despicable me - 8/10 . Steve Carrel did a fantastic voice work. He deserves a mention. Love those tiny li'l basterds.


----------



## R2K (Dec 17, 2010)

The simpsons the movie:
only animated movie i really felt entertaining


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 17, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> despicable me 8/10....I somehow loved this movie,loved the characters esp the minions & it was a great family movie





vamsi_krishna said:


> Toy Story 3 - 8.5/10. Very good movie. Spanish speaking episode was the best part in the movie.
> 
> Despicable me - 8/10 . Steve Carrel did a fantastic voice work. He deserves a mention. Love those tiny li'l basterds.



I also enjoyed botht the movies. I wasn't too much into animation movies but for the past year or so have been watching lot of them.

I remember asking the question earlier but would like to ask again. Any good movies on thriller genre. Movie wherein you dont know what will happen next. I heard *Prestige* is good. Also got some suggestions earlier on the series *I know what you did Last summer*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2010)

Golden globe nominees...

IMDb | Road to the Globes 2011 | Golden Globe Awards

Rahman received another nomination. This time, if he wins, the movie and the score better be worth it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Golden globe nominees...
> 
> IMDb | Road to the Globes 2011 | Golden Globe Awards
> 
> Rahman received another nomination. This time, if he wins, the movie and the score better be worth it.



on that note...i would urge people to see 127 hours movie if possible....


----------



## a_medico (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ 'If I Rise' song by Dido and Rahman is good. It's Dido's voice which makes it magical. I don't quite prefer Rahman singing. I am not sure the song is GG/Oscar/Grammy material.

Eagerly awaiting Darren Aronofsky's 'Black Swan'.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 18, 2010)

*The Town* .... well well I could swear I have seen this plot zillions times in our Bollywood movies, I mean may be not point by point, but the expression of the protagonist (with a golden heart) stuck between two lines, with his conscious, is done zillions times in our Bollywood movies. The difference though is here the result is crap most of the times, and with "The Town" the result was surprisingly good. There were few situations that I might not agree with. but over all a decent flick. The end shootout is exhilarating and very realistically picturized. 6.8/10 for me. Ben Affleck is really shining as a director.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2010)

The Social Network - 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Dec 19, 2010)

*Brooklyn's Finest* - Good cop drama. Slow but not boring. Something like _Training Day_. I didn't like Training Day back then because I didn't understand it 

Half way through a Russian movie *Kray(The Edge)*. Very different script. Can't wait to watch the remaining movie. Tendulkar is on 97.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2010)

Watched Scott Pilgrim vs World.....quiet a different movies and i liked it...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2010)

the other guys 7/10....nice cop movie...


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2010)

Four Lions


----------



## a_medico (Dec 20, 2010)

*The edge* - Russian entry for Oscars this year. Also is one of the nominees for Golden Globe. A love story set at the backdrop of steam train engines. I loved it. So Russian!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> I heard *Prestige* is good.


It is one of the best movies I've seen. Christopher Nolan again. You've gotta say he makes really 'complete' movies.

Saw *The Devil* : A very average fillm horror/thriller. A big letdown for me. (5/10)


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^ lol, you have posted after a long time, I guess.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 20, 2010)

I see some guys here recommending Four Liions esp medico. I tried to watch it for some time but unable to understand due to heavy english accent. Maybe need to watch it with subtitles.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

GIJOE - 5/10 I only liked the pursuit scene with lots of car damaging......

Dante's Inferno- 4.5/10...kind of boring movie...not worked well 

Next to Watch is "The Bucket List" & "Universal Soldier Regeneration"


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 20, 2010)

amrawtanshx said:


> It is one of the best movies I've seen. Christopher Nolan again. You've gotta say he makes really 'complete' movies.
> 
> Saw *The Devil* : A very average fillm horror/thriller. A big letdown for me. (5/10)



Pulp Fiction and Prestige... we got a very similar taste in movies!


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> I see some guys here recommending Four Liions esp medico. I tried to watch it for some time but unable to understand due to heavy english accent. Maybe need to watch it with subtitles.



Not a family movie, profane expletives like bandar de t***e


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 20, 2010)

Black Swan - 9/10

Damn it.. Aronofsky did it again. This sweet thriller comes with some high quality action from Natalie Portman(as always), fantastic narration and with some dose of sexual content. Highly recommended.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 20, 2010)

how's tron : legacy? anyone saw it yet?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> I see some guys here recommending Four Liions esp medico. I tried to watch it for some time but unable to understand due to heavy english accent. Maybe need to watch it with subtitles.



I think in every post I recommended it, I did strongly recommend subtitles as the Irish accent is too heavy. You can enjoy the movie only if you understand it. I can aram se recite the movie script now, but for the first time it was just impossible without subtitles.

Can't wait to watch *Black Swan*.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 20, 2010)

watched Skyline yesterday. Slept half way through the movie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2010)

@a_medico
It was a funny and grim movie...lol...


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 20, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Can't wait to watch *Black Swan*.



Is Black Swan sequel to Four Lions or has the same cast/director?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 20, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Is Black Swan sequel to Four Lions or has the same cast/director?




LOL.. no. They are completely different movies. Directors are different, so is casting.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2010)

How is the movie Black Swan?
Seemed to me a serious movie........decided not watching it, until u point out something supernatural, thriller element in it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> How is the movie Black Swan?
> Seemed to me a serious movie........decided not watching it, until u point out something supernatural, thriller element in it.



The basic genre of the movie is Psychological Thriller with plenty of drama. Just pick it up, you won't regret it.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2010)

All are DVDScreener...will wait for retail DVD


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> All are DVDScreener...will wait for retail DVD



Retail DVD will not be coming until March. Heck... the movie isn't completely out yet. It has been screened in filmfestivals and got a limited release in USA.

here.. take a look at release info


----------



## a_medico (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ Was the DVSCR print worth watching?


----------



## anand.jha (Dec 21, 2010)

Watched Four Lions and Collateral Tonight....
Four Lions Was superb with so many funny moments!!
Collateral was also good but had expected a lot more due to cruise and jamie together.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 21, 2010)

*Wiki rebels* : The wikileaks documentary. Interesting insight on the working on wikileaks. While watching I had a deja vu I am watching _The Social Network_ again. You know what I mean


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Was the DVSCR print worth watching?



Yes. It is quite good for a DVDscr.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2010)

Among the recently released movies in the past couple of months any movies worth watching?


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 21, 2010)

Black Swan - 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Dec 22, 2010)

I see *My Sassy Girl 2* making rounds which seem to be just released with the lead actress replaced with some other one. Is this for real?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2010)

^^not real IMO.


----------



## anand.jha (Dec 22, 2010)

Anybody seen the movies The Fighter and Tangled?? How r they coz was planning to watch em on X'mas....

Anybody seen the movies The Fighter and Tangled?? How r they coz was planning to watch em on X'mas....


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 23, 2010)

Disturbia (2007) - 6.5/10

good thriller movie...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 23, 2010)

salt DC version 7.0..
yes i know its quite late but i wanted to see the director's cut...is more adult material than the theatre version..but overall good plot & action scenes


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2010)

anand.jha said:


> Anybody seen the movies The Fighter and Tangled?? How r they coz was planning to watch em on X'mas....
> 
> Anybody seen the movies The Fighter and Tangled?? How r they coz was planning to watch em on X'mas....



I have watched Tangled....let me tell you my friend its totally Disney style...its musical and the animation is really good. I liked it.


----------



## anand.jha (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanx Abhidev. And wat bout The Fighter....It being 1 of most talked about movies in net and imdb....


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2010)

Zack and miri make a porno
Going the distance

both of them were excellent....do u guys know any other movie which has got similar plot like the two mentioned above


----------



## Rahim (Dec 24, 2010)

This is not a movie but very good discussion about love affair of war and hollywood.
Hollywood and the war machine - Empire - Al Jazeera English


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 24, 2010)

ico said:


> ^^^ lol, you have posted after a long time, I guess.


True. Not getting much time these days.
Saw *The Sixth Sense*. Good movie.            7/10   (Good psychological thriller)

Got a handful of Hitchcock's movies.  Time to see them now.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 24, 2010)

any good christmas movies?
like. 
Home Alone 1,2

Batman Returns (1992)


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2010)

*Megamind (3D)* *8.5/10*

Watched a 3D movie since I saw "Clash of the titans" which had horrible 3D but this one is good. 

A good movie with puns towards most superman movies. U'll like it, definitely better than "Despicable Me"

*Terminator Salvation 6.5/10*

Good action but missed the hero element. Felt more like a war movie rather a hero centric movie...

Still good watch in HD


----------



## R2K (Dec 25, 2010)

^^
terminator salvation was really a weird movie.....maybe i was really expecting something else from it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 25, 2010)

HEY-YO! Look who's back into this thread after a long exile? 

Yes, my movie watching has recently been in a slump. Toggling between work, socialising, gaming, TV shows etc. isn't an easy job. 

I can't really recall where I left off in this thread, so I'll just post the recent 2 movies that I saw (in no particular order):

Scott Pilgrim V/S The World - I absolutely loved this movie. I saw the IMDB board members flanking this movie from every angle possible, but me being a big fan of it's video game, enjoyed every bit of it. Yes it was super cheesy and stupid at times (read: Matthew Patel encounter), but overall, it clicked in a good way. It was very entertaining. The game references were inserted in a good way. Good movie to unwind and have a fun time.

Black Swan - I saw it today afternoon. From the time I saw it's trailer, I was keen on watching it. I love Natalie Portman as an actress. There is something about her which is very intriguing and striking. This movie was amazing in terms of it's artistic and character driven plot. Portman stole the show. It must take a lot of dedication to go through all those ballet preparations. It's a good drama movie which adds thriller and surprising moments. Darren Aronofsky extracted solid performances out of the actors. But in the end, Portman is the true winner here. I hope she bags the Golden Globe award for her role as Nina in this film. She deserves it. She has already secured the Boston Society of Film Critics Award for Best Actress.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 25, 2010)

Watched 'The legends of the guardians-The owls of Ga-Hoole'...one of the best animation....300 style action sequences and background score...awesome sfx and well executed. Loved it!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 25, 2010)

*Buried*
Buried (2010) - IMDb
I'd give a 8.5/10.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 25, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> HEY-YO! Look who's back into this thread after a long exile?
> 
> Yes, my movie watching has recently been in a slump. Toggling between work, socialising, gaming, TV shows etc. isn't an easy job.
> 
> ...



WELCOME WELCOME ........ welcome back, good to see you here Ethan, so whats up ....... why such a long break.....I also saw a couple of decent movies recently, check out the last 10 pages to get what happened latest ...  .......


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2010)

Taxi Driver (1976) - IMDb   

I did not get the reason behind giving this movie tons of rating?!!! Boring and lengthy...may be I was waiting for a quick fix as a movie but I sure was not in a mood for "Taxi Driver"

*The Testament of Dr. Mabuse (1933) - IMDb 7/10*

A Fritz Lang movie. Well, not upto the mark of "M" but a good watch though. Has some great acting and a good storyline.

The anarchy concept is sure followed in some movies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> WELCOME WELCOME ........ welcome back, good to see you hare Ethan, so whats up ....... why such a long break.....I also saw a couple of decent movies recently, check out the last 10 pages to get what happened latest ...  .......


_Hola_ Sam! How's it going? It's good to be back into this thread. I guess the break was needed to focus on a few other things. I was watching movies, but it was quite ON & OFF. So lost touch of posting in this thread. Although, it's very good to see that you, rhitwick, Faun, a_medico (I see he still hasn't changed his avatar ) and all the others have kept this thread alive and kicking. I'll have to run through the other pages to get a quick re-cap though.

BTW why don't you create a  list for 'Most awaited movies for 2011' thread or something like that? It would be good to see another thread out of this one.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2010)

Great Scott! Such a thread existed since almost 3 Years, and I never came to know until today!
This thread must now be a "Holy Grail" of Awesome movies!

So here goes my ALL TIME FAVORITE MOVIE, (sorry if its already posted)..

Movie: Back to the Future
Language: English (Originally, but available in Hindi too)
Genre: Sci-Fi | Adventure 
IMDB Rating: 8.4 (!!!)
Theme: Time Travel

BTTF is a trilogy, that redefined a generation! (At least it redefined me


----------



## Rahim (Dec 26, 2010)

^You found the road!!!! 

*Platoo*n: A real depection of what war really is and unlike other War Heroic stuff.....


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> _Hola_
> BTW why don't you create a  list for 'Most awaited movies for 2011' thread or something like that? It would be good to see another thread out of this one.



Thats a good idea let me see what I can research on this .... ... 

BTW anyone seen Tron LEGACY ??? How is it .... 7.4 on IMDB!!


----------



## a_medico (Dec 27, 2010)

*Inland Empire* - Completely went over the top. I still enjoyed it though. Didn't imdb as I was in Chennai. Had a feeling like I am watching _(*Triangle*+*Spider Forest*) x 10(Brainfcuk)_

It was way too much to handle. Don't know why I still appreciate such movies. Loved one song (the slower one..will search it soon). (Edited - Song is 'Polish Poem' by Chrysta Bell & David Lynch - Didn't know he is a music composer too!)





Ethan_Hunt said:


> a_medico (I see he still hasn't changed his avatar )



I want to. I am still waiting for a suitable replacement!
Welcome back. Nice to see you again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2010)

Speaking of mind-f*ck, you need to watch *Martyrs* (if you haven't already). French directors really know how to make gut-wrenching gore movies. The plot for this movie is absolutely weird and idiotic. But the hard hitting performances are something to watch out for. 

Also saw *Orphan* last night and it turned out to be awesome. Just the thing I was looking for to get my thriller ball rolling at night. Isabelle Fuhrman pulled off a kick-ass performance. The twist towards the end was unexpected. Must watch for sure.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ Orphan was good. 

I had seen Martyrs after recommendation from this forum. Strangely, I hardly recall it. Maybe I'll watch it again.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Speaking of mind-f*ck, you need to watch *Martyrs* (if you haven't already). French directors really know how to make gut-wrenching gore movies. The plot for this movie is absolutely weird and idiotic. But the hard hitting performances are something to watch out for.



Martyrs is not exacltly in mind-f catergory.



a_medico said:


> I had seen Martyrs after recommendation from this forum. Strangely, I hardly recall it. Maybe I'll watch it again.



You might have got this recc along with *Inside* movie.


----------



## R2K (Dec 27, 2010)

vineet369 said:


> Great Scott! Such a thread existed since almost 3 Years, and I never came to know until today!
> This thread must now be a "Holy Grail" of Awesome movies!
> 
> So here goes my ALL TIME FAVORITE MOVIE, (sorry if its already posted)..
> ...



dude....that movie is almost 25 years old....
anyway whats so special in that movie that redefined you


----------



## sam9s (Dec 27, 2010)

R2K said:


> dude....that movie is almost 25 years old....
> anyway whats so special in that movie that redefined you



That question itself means, that there is no point explaining you ..... 
Back to the future is a classic, pls dont insult it by judging it by its age .....

Anyway coming to my latest addition .....

*Open Range*, let me start by just saying this is a western action movie and I dont remember seeing any western that impressed me as did this, apart from the obvious *The good the bad the ugly*. *Unforgiven *is the only move I remember I saw last that shook me when it ended and I loved Unforgiven, Open Range is in the same league if not better than Unforgiven. The plot is fairly simple, and it does not do any thing new, but just does it with perfection and quality. Direction by Kevin Costner is top notch, and the chemistry between Kevin and Robert Duvall is spot on. This one is my best Kevin Costner movie after *The Perfect World*

Few of the best aspects ...... 

*1. Cinematography*  :: Breathtaking, I watched it on my 47" LCD but it begs to be seen on atleast 120" screen, landscapes and weather is captured to their fullest.

*2. Characters* :: Any movie which makes you think anf care for the characters succeeds in objective as a movie. Open range not only makes you love the characters but care for them at the climax. You are like.......... I hope the end is happy ....

*3. Action :*: One Word Mind Boggling, the movie builds around the tension between kevin and the gand and the corrupt law makes of the town, and the tension is built very slowly and gradually, which ends up with huge expectations when the climax comes and I can easily vouch the climax gun shoot out would not disappoint any one. It hits you like anything, and if you are watching on an HT with a good woofer, you are on for some earth shattering gun barrel shots. The audio for gun actions with bullets firing, zipping and distroying is done with top class quality. Every gun shot would hit you right on your heart. The angles, choreography, every thing is truly satisfying ....

Lastly the inevitable love angle of the protagonist which in my opinion is handled in the most sweetest and mature ways I have seen in any movie. At no point of the story did it become cheezy or overdone, just the right dose and that too perfect....

Over all making this movie one of my best westerns I have seen ......... Highly recomemded to people who love western genre (particularly Unforgiven types) .....This one crosses my rare scale of 7.5 mark ...........*7.8/10*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2010)

Faun said:


> Martyrs is not exacltly in mind-f catergory.


Don't know about you, but it was certainly a mind-f*ck movie for me. Not on the lines of _Irreversible_, but it's definitely up there. This was one sick film and very realistic.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 27, 2010)

Now I am thinking what I watched was _Frontier(s)_ and not _Martyrs_. 

I guess I will give *Martyrs* a try after watching few normal movies. But seriously, _Inland Empire_ was a bit too much to handle. Loving the song _Polish Poem by Chrysta Bell and David Lynch_.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2010)

R2K said:


> dude....that movie is almost 25 years old....
> anyway whats so special in that movie that redefined you





sam9s said:


> That question itself means, that there is no point explaining you .....
> Back to the future is a classic, pls dont insult it by judging it by its age .....



First of all, thanks to Sam for backing BTTF. But I really believe, R2K hadn't even watched it and honestly trying to know what is in BTTF, that redefines me.
So I would give it a try.

*Theme & Genre:*
The first thing which strikes me in BTTF is the theme, which is by far the most puzzled idea ever conceived by human mind - "Time Travel". Every true science fiction fan (or for anybody for that matter) have always wondered, if he could change the past. What if he could visit the past and see what was it like to meet your parents when they were your age?
Its a truly wonderful idea, and with all its anomalies and paradoxes, still never fails to amaze the audience with the possibilities.
In Particular, BTTF cant be put into just one Genre. Due to Time travel, its Sci-Fi, but its comedy, Romantic, as well as, a thriller, with many hair raising experience. The beauty of BTTF is the combination of all these genre with an awesome fusion, without overdoing anything.

*Story:*
The most important thing for a movie after the theme is its story. And it hasn't been compromised. BTTF part 1 has an exceptional story line, which only becomes more interesting in subsequent parts. Because of the time travel theme, you get to again witness a plot in part 2, that already had been happened in part1, which is why time travel is interesting, in the first place. (Even writing about it now, is giving me goosebumps.)

*Effects:*
Imagine at a time sans GUI OS, how can you imagine the creation of a 3D holographic shark coming out at you, or a flying hover board, or a flying De-Lorean in the midst of air traffic... I could go on, bt you got the point..

*Music:*
Dont even get me start on this. But I want to wink. The music is nothing short of epic. The grand nature of music, just compliment the grand nature of the plots. Romantic song, "Power of Love", a more superb romantic song "Earth Angel", the groovy "Back In Time".. and then the BTTF score by, the Outatime Orchestra, makes me feel like I am a part of something big, a part of the movie itself.

*Conclusion:*
Well, everyone have a different taste, but I am talking about the movie, who have a fan base of more than half a million on a facebook page alone. A movie which has been released on Blue Ray on its 25th Anniversary, along with re-release in select theaters, and a movie which has been selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry.
A movie which is timeless, which never gets old, no matter how many times you see it, that is, you had to had a taste in Sci-Fi though.

And to say, its just a movie which is "25" yrs old! For some, its more than a movie, its a genre in itself.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 28, 2010)

1.Deep Impact... ~~ to 2012 actually..
2.TAKEN 
3. The terminal 
4. The van Vilder


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2010)

TAKEN - 8/10...a very very good movie of father & daughter......
SALT - 7.5/10 performance of angelina is excellent...& nice plot
Kick-Ass - 6.5/10...its a ok movie but not excellent.....

Next on the list is: The Expendables & Shrek 4


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> TAKEN - 8/10...a very very good movie of father & daughter......
> SALT - 7.5/10 performance of angelina is excellent...& nice plot
> Kick-Ass - 6.5/10...its a ok movie but not excellent.....
> 
> Next on the list is: The Expendables & Shrek 4



I told you you'll love 'Taken'....well watched Rock-n-Rolla...awesome movie...loved it....must watch


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Thats a good idea let me see what I can research on this .... ...



Thread Started ...... hope to have some participation .....

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...ies-look-forward-2011-2012-a.html#post1315774*



KaranTh85 said:


> TAKEN - 8/10...a very very good movie of father & daughter......
> SALT - 7.5/10 performance of angelina is excellent...& nice plot
> Kick-Ass - 6.5/10...its a ok movie but not excellent.....
> 
> Next on the list is: The Expendables & Shrek 4



Salt goes over Kick Ass.............. that too by a full point margin ......
well if thats how you rate ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2010)

@Sam9s: yup..kick-ass is like a Teen Movie..where as SALT is action movie


----------



## max_demon (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw persona 8/10 , and Irreversible  7/10 (negative points for the rape scene)


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2010)

*Skyline* ..... Finally I just thought to give this movie a try. With so much of negativity associated with this movie I had tooo low expectations with this one and that probably went in favor of this movie. I wont review in detail, but would just add that exhilarating special effects is the only positive point this movie has. What sank the ship for this one was below average performances and absolutely clichéd dialogues. Otherwise pace and execution of the plot was ok .......I will give this one a *6/10*



KaranTh85 said:


> @Sam9s: yup..kick-ass is like a Teen Movie..where as SALT is action movie



mmmm well I wont call it exactly as Teen Movie .... and SALT action was just over the top, may be not as over as Wanted ..... but no where in the lines of Kick Ass ..... .....Kick Ass had better action, better humor and better plot treatment .......The only thing good with salt was a decent Plot which was not properly commended by it action .....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2010)

@sam9s: kick-Ass has teens in it....the main protagonist itself is teen studying in college..
& its based on how a boy wants to be superhero..which is a geek Btw...& the main credit goes to the little girl.....the story is based on how the girl & his father want to take revenge for the sufferings caused 2 them......the boy is seemed to b like a supportive actor in the plot....and @last kills the main villian with a Bazooka.....


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw 3D (2010) - 7/10
Finally a 6 yr old thrill comes to an end

The Departed (2006) - 9/10
truly an awesome thriller movie, its a must watch...


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2010)

*The last exorcism* - It's the mix of _Paranormal Activity_ and _The exorcism of Emily Rose_. Have some really scary moments. Slow start like _PA_ but gripping later. The end is a bit letdown as compared to _Emily Rose_.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 30, 2010)

*Winter's Bone* - Only saw it because of its 7.5 rating on IMDB.
All in all a good movie depicting the a somewhat estranged countryside with 17-year-old Ree Dolly who has to look after her two siblings and ailing mother. I found the depiction of poverty and struggle for survival as the key themes. 
7/10 from my side.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2010)

hows this movie Munich???


----------



## Refract (Dec 30, 2010)

Udaan 8.0/10

Emotionally compelling offbeat movie. Story of a motherless  youngster trying to come in terms with his strict father and his own insticts. A must watch movie. Brilliant music by Amit trivedi.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> hows this movie Munich???



Awesome movie...awesome acting by Eric bana...


----------



## a_medico (Dec 31, 2010)

*Catfish* - A film shot like a documentary(or pseudo documentary) on the effects and after effects of facebook. Won't go much into details. The movie really makes you think. Highly recommended. There are already two groups on imdb. This movie lovers and haters. But it does provoke a discussion. It hits you with a hammer and makes you think.

This one goes as a late entry to _my favorite movies of 2010 list_. Some reviews on twitter #catfish.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Catfish* - A film shot like a documentary(or pseudo documentary) on the effects and after effects of facebook...



It went straight for download, before even I watched the trailer... Thanks a_medico.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2011)

Any one watched Ip Man 3?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2011)

Universal Soldier Regeneration 5/10 not as good as its previous part.
A Clock Work Orange 3/10 a pathetic movie.....
Expendables 6/10 - only action action..kaabooommmm nothing else......

And also watched Cannibales movies.......very very shitttttttttt.......


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 3, 2011)

Inception.. Pretty good movie..


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember couple of months back posting my views on the latest Harry Potter movie. Gagan was not to happy with my comments.
Well I watched the first two parts over this weekend and found them to be good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> A Clock Work Orange 3/10 a pathetic movie.....



LOL......wait......I think _THEY_ have not yet seen ur post.

Movies that I've seen recently,

*SAW 7* *6/10*

Well only one question was answered in this installment (though we have never asked it). After part three, it seems Jigsaw had numerous partners in this, apart from planning and designing he rarely did something on his own.

*Rudy* *7/10*

I don't see the point, still this movie talks about living ur dreams. Well...I need some more movies like that.

And I just forgot to add another gem that I saw recently i.e.
*Shaun of the Dead 8/10*

Confession: I don't like zombie concept. I strictly stay away from zombie movies and games. Though I gave this movie a try seeing its rating in IMDB and I'm sure none has yet come up with a movie about zombies in this way. Damn funny and almost falls in the category of satire.

And, I just checked and found "Hot Fuzz" is also of same director. That is why, both the movies has so much similarities in storytelling.
And, Simon Pegg FTW!!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> A Clock Work Orange 3/10 a pathetic movie.....



lolwut ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 3, 2011)

Red Cliff.................10/10.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> A Clock Work Orange 3/10 a pathetic movie.....


----------



## sam9s (Jan 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Any one watched Ip Man 3?



Its a stupid pseudo squeal of the classic Ipman 1 and 2. With a different writer. director and actor ..... dont wast your money or bandwidth on it ....


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2011)

cast away 

a very good movie 

watch this TOM HANKS flick


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 4, 2011)

*Dorian Gray* - I watched this one because its cover and tag line enticed me. After watching it though I was disappointed. There are a few good cynical dialogues in between and Ben Barnes does look charming but that alone can't suffice. -----  *4.5*/10

*Manorama Six Feet Under*- If you are looking for a good Bollywood movie with some good twist and turns, with a believable plot, this one is a good bet. Good acting from Abhay Deol, Vinay Pathak. Pretty under-rated, don't know why. --- *7.5*/10


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> A Clock Work Orange 3/10 a pathetic movie.....


NOTW?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> LOL......wait......I think _THEY_ have not yet seen ur post.



who r THEY???
did u all like this movie.....the only thing i liked is the dialogue delivery of the main actor.......nothin else......



rhitwick said:


> *SAW 7* *6/10*



which part of SAW series is good overall????


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 4, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I remember couple of months back posting my views on the latest Harry Potter movie. Gagan was not to happy with my comments.
> Well I watched the first two parts over this weekend and found them to be good.



let bygones be bygones buddy 





KaranTh85 said:


> A Clock Work Orange 3/10 a pathetic movie....



you sure are one of a kind because I have never heard of anyone else using that word for A Clockwork Orange...its sick I know, but well executed/directed movie.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2011)

*@Karan*: Calling ACO as pathetic might rob you of buddies here  Don't get angry but this is quite something to stomach for some of us here.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 4, 2011)

Just downloaded "The machinist"...will watch it when time permits...but hv u seen christian bale in this movie...damn he is so thin....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2011)

Movies like A Clockwork Orange comes under Cult category.Some people might like it more than anything.. and some people might hate the movie more than anything. There is nothing wrong if you don't like it, you know, coz, it is a cult movie.

Btw, I totally liked the movie. Especially the fast phased threesome.



sam9s said:


> Its a stupid pseudo squeal of the classic Ipman 1 and 2. With a different writer. director and actor ..... dont wast your money or bandwidth on it ....



Then, It is in the way I expected. Will stay away from the movie. Thanks


----------



## sam9s (Jan 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Just downloaded "The machinist"...will watch it when time permits...but hv u seen christian bale in this movie...damn he is so thin....



he is actually thin by choice, bale worked hard to loose out oodles of fat to get the desired physique for the role ......


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 4, 2011)

christian bale is one guy who will go to any lengths to transform himself for a role...check him out in the fighter.....btw, Machinist is a very good movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 4, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> let bygones be bygones buddy



Gagan, I just wanted to agree with what you said earlier. I really liked the two parts of Harry Potter. I understand why you felt bad when I didnt really like the last one.
Anyways waiting for the last part.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> who r THEY???



I think till now u've a very good idea who are "THEY"?




> which part of SAW series is good overall????


Which part bole to???
U just can not start with any part. All are related. Start with first part. Go till three.

After that either u'll watch the rest on ur own or u won't watch SAW at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2011)

@vamsi_krishna: yes....everybody has different taste for movies....my logic is simple while 
watching movies......it shud be no-nonsense.....& plot should be gud.....otherwise there r 
lots of such senseless movies......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @vamsi_krishna: yes....everybody has different taste for movies....my logic is simple while
> watching movies......it shud be no-nonsense.....& plot should be gud.....otherwise there r
> lots of such senseless movies......



Your first half of the statement is contradicting with your second half. In any case, lets leave this here.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I think till now u've a very good idea who are "THEY"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only first 3 parts are good...IMO



sam9s said:


> he is actually thin by choice, bale worked hard to loose out oodles of fat to get the desired physique for the role ......



Ya he is a gr8 actor...but surely he has lost lot of weight...u can see his skeleton clearly....hats off to him...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2011)

K-PAX - 8/10

Really good Sci-Fi movie with a Open ending. Kevin Spacey Did a terrific job as an Extra Terrestrial. And, Jeff Bridges was awesome as always. But I found the Ending a bit disappointing as the Director left the key aspect of the movie for our imagination.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2011)

^and what about that background music?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2011)

Watched '*Contact*' (1997), good one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Your first half of the statement is contradicting with your second half. In any case, lets leave this here.



ludvico treatment.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^and what about that background music?



Yea, It was very good. Piano tracks kind of remembered me American Beauty.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^and what about that background music?



this ???????
YouTube - Grand Central (K-Pax soundtrack)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2011)

3:10 To Yuma - 8/10

It was quite good. The movie looses its phase a bit in middle, but it comes back to the track just in right time. Both Christian Bale, Russel Crowe did a very good job. The episodes with these two men on the frame, were quite amazing. SoundTrack, Sound effects were great. Although setting of the movie is not anything new, it felt great to see a Old school rancher movie, which are quite rare in recent past.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Yea, It was very good. Piano tracks kind of remembered me American Beauty.





Rockstar11 said:


> this ???????
> YouTube - Grand Central (K-Pax soundtrack)



Thats the one.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2011)

^^ nice music..


----------



## R2K (Jan 6, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> LOL......wait......I think _THEY_ have not yet seen ur post.
> 
> And I just forgot to add another gem that I saw recently i.e.
> *Shaun of the Dead 8/10*
> ...



Yeah Simon Pegg is the best 
Another movie that i watched recently in which he acted was
How to lose friends and alienate people(How to Lose Friends & Alienate People (2008) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2011)

Ishqiya - awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 6, 2011)

127 Hours - 8/10

After reading the basic plot of the movie, I thought, "here we go, Man Vs Wild on Big screen." But after Watching the movie, I must say that I was terribly wrong. This is not the story of a man who is trapped in a canyon and tries to survive. But, he learns a lesson while he was trapped in the canyon-"Don't push friends, relatives, Parents away from your life." Directing, Performances were pretty solid. Cinematography deserves a special mention. Locations were exotic. Rahman's score was very good indeed, infact better than slumdog millionaire. Over all, Even though the movie is not great, it deserves a watch.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ Where did you see it...????


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 7, 2011)

*'Convicted'*. Really good drama.


----------



## sahil72 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dinner For Schmucks is hilarious!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Where did you see it...????




YGPM


----------



## a_medico (Jan 7, 2011)

*Martyrs* - That was one fckd up movie with WTf ending. In the first half, when I thought, this must the goriest movie I've seen till date, second half had even more in store! Well executed though the ending didn't work for me much.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2011)

is Martyrs a gore & blood movie???


----------



## a_medico (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ very.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> YGPM



mmm I will wait for its authentic Bluray release .....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Martyrs* - That was one fckd up movie with WTf ending. In the first half, when I thought, this must the goriest movie I've seen till date, second half had even more in store! Well executed though the ending didn't work for me much.


The end was the result of a weak story line and hence it didn't really go down well with everyone. But the rest of the movie is what makes you sick and like I said before, the last 1/2 hour is totally sadistic. My heart almost cried out for Morjana Alaoui's performance. She definitely deserves some sort of award for pulling off that sort of role. The torture felt so realistic, that you loose track of it being a movie and begin to feel the character's pain.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 8, 2011)

^ Somehow it reminded me of _Dread_, though the gore was very less, but it leaves a huge impact on your brain long after the movie is over.

French seem to love gore. Haute tension, Inside, Frontier(s), Martyrs.....list goes on.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2011)

sam9s said:


> mmm I will wait for its authentic Bluray release .....



I will go watch it in a theater as soon as it gets a release(Jan 27). I just couldn't resist.. so, for now, i watched it in a lesser medium.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^ Somehow it reminded me of _Dread_, though the gore was very less, but it leaves a huge impact on your brain long after the movie is over.
> 
> French seem to love gore. Haute tension, Inside, Frontier(s), Martyrs.....list goes on.


I haven't seen _Dread_ yet, or may be I have? Will look into it. Even the gore aspect is well taken care of (in Martyrs) with minimal CGI usage and more focus on the use of prosthetics and proper make-up work. I can't stress how important this is for the movie to get an authentic feel. Hollywood really over-does CGI bullshit at times and hence we are rarely awed. The French seem to up the _ante_ and pay more attention to the finer details.


----------



## R2K (Jan 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^ Somehow it reminded me of _Dread_, though the gore was very less, but it leaves a huge impact on your brain long after the movie is over.
> 
> French seem to love gore. Haute tension, Inside, Frontier(s), Martyrs.....list goes on.



yeah....In dread if u look closely there is nothing much in it we can really call it as a hardcore gore movie....but it somehow disturbs our mind to a massive extent


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I will go watch it in a theater as soon as it gets a release(Jan 27). I just couldn't resist.. so, for now, i watched it in a lesser medium.



I usually avoid anything less than a 4gb+ Bluray rip, even proper DVDs are out for me. I will see if the movie releases in India, else as I said would wait for BR release ...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

Just watched 127 Hours....very inspiring movie....be a fighter....liked it


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Just watched 127 Hours....very inspiring movie....be a fighter....liked it



I don't think that is the message movie was trying to give. It was trying to tell not to push the people away from your life. And don't be a lonewolf. Which is the reason why he ended up in that hole for 127 Hours.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2011)

school for scoundrels
9/10

awesome...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't think that is the message movie was trying to give. It was trying to tell not to push the people away from your life. And don't be a lonewolf. Which is the reason why he ended up in that hole for 127 Hours.



I don't think you understood why I wrote fighter....I meant he didn't stop trying to get out of their till the end....the flashback of the events that happened in his past made him realize value of his loved ones.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I don't think you understood why I wrote fighter....I meant he didn't stop trying to get out of their till the end....the flashback of the events that happened in his past made him realize value of his loved ones.





Spoiler



Thats true, but he gave up his hopes of life on the very first day. And even before he cut his hand off, he still tries to tell few words to his mother. Which says that he didn't had any hopes of getting out of there. But yea, there is bit of both the messages.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 8, 2011)

*SAW 3D* - For one, I'm glad it's finally over. This series had to be put to an end. This part has to be one of the worst in the whole series. Was this directed on cheap budget or something? Lousy make-up effects, ridiculous traps, dissatisfying conclusion, lack of detail to gore etc. I'm seriously disappointed.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ As a SAW fan I am skipping this one then ....


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2011)

^Me too.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 9, 2011)

*MOON* .....Finally got the chance to view this ......and WOW I am glad I watched this ...... its a GEM of a sci-fi movie, there are movies that revolve their plot around a single or a couple of protagonists, but this one takes the cake. Geniounly refreshing, plot, good pace, and some excellent performance are the key points for making this movie not only worth watching but worth keeping.

Plot revolves around Sam Bell (Sam Rockwell), the only inhabitant of an automated lunar mining base extracting Helium-3 from lunar rocks to be shipped back to Earth to fuel the energy starved planet. (its future with earth resources on the verge of an end)

Sam's isolated three year posting is about to come to an end and he longs to return to Earth to see his wife. His only company in his solitude is his AI assistant Gerty( HAL-like robot voiced by Kevin Spacey, homage 2001:space Odyssey). As the days for his departure nears sam starts to find himself in peculiar problems and unforeseen results.

Thats about as much plot details I think I should provide, the movie takes an amazing and thought provoking approach that touches on issues like scientific ethics, corporate greed, human identity, existence, solitary confinement, compassion and much much more. Truly an amazing piece of work ......... *7.5/10* for this ....


----------



## brokenheart (Jan 9, 2011)

^Moon...yaa its a gud sci-fi movie....8/10


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *MOON* .....Finally got the chance to view this ......and WOW I am glad I watched this ...... its a GEM of a sci-fi movie,
> Thats about as much plot details I think I should provide, the movie takes an amazing and thought provoking approach that touches on issues like scientific ethics, corporate greed, human identity, existence, solitary confinement, compassion and much much more. Truly an amazing piece of work ......... *7.5/10* for this ....



Awesome dude, goes into my watchlist.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true, but he gave up his hopes of life on the very first day. And even before he cut his hand off, he still tries to tell few words to his mother. Which says that he didn't had any hopes of getting out of there. But yea, there is bit of both the messages.



He realizes that when he thinks of all the possibilities which will keep him alive...anyways the movie was good

Megamind is a good movie...nice animation.Worth a watch


----------



## sam9s (Jan 9, 2011)

megamind...?? I dont know how you all get satisfaction by watching all non dvd/BR rips .......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> megamind...?? I dont know how you all get satisfaction by watching all non dvd/BR rips .......



Watch movie now by any means to suffice enthusiasm. Later watch Bluray Rip to suffice the enthusiasm created by watching this Screener.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> megamind...?? I dont know how you all get satisfaction by watching all non dvd/BR rips .......


I guess people with relatively smaller screen sizes prefer watching screeners and R5 out of sheer desperation. For people who prefer watching their movies on 40 inch and above, nothing less than a 720p source would cut it.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> megamind...?? I dont know how you all get satisfaction by watching all non dvd/BR rips .......



Very true...but then I had a decent print and couldn't wait....but then its no competition to BRRip


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

Watched Shawshank Redemption 9/10 very very good movie......Morgan FreeMan has very well narrated the movie......

Bucket List: 6.5/10.....again points goes to Morgan


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 10, 2011)

better late than never KaranTh85...Shawshank Redemption is one of the greatest movies of all times***...the direction, the acting, the plot, the emotions that this movie generate is beyond comparision 


***according to me


----------



## sam9s (Jan 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Watch movie now by any means to suffice enthusiasm. Later watch Bluray Rip to suffice the enthusiasm created by watching this Screener.



Yea what logic .., then lets start watching with CAMS print, and all the garbage that sells on road side, to increase the level of enthusiasm ...



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I guess people with relatively smaller screen sizes prefer watching screeners and R5 out of sheer desperation. For people who prefer watching their movies on 40 inch and above, nothing less than a 720p source would cut it.



Valid point but even when I used to watch movies on my 29" CRT, I never saw any movie less than an 800MB dvd rip. R5, screeners never satisfied me as a movie hog. Infact it was the same desperation and hunger for movies that always made me wait for a decent DVD rip (at that times) and as per todays requirement a 3+GB BRRip.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Yea what logic .., then lets start watching with CAMS print, and all the garbage that sells on road side, to increase the level of enthusiasm ...



You go the whole point wrong mate. Only very few.. I mean, very very few movies comes under Screener category watch list. Those movies for which I've been eagerly waiting for from months and without a theatrical release. Rest of all, No way I'm going to watch worthless movies in worthless format. Even those screener movies I have watched will get a 720P shot after their bluray release. In other words, screener is just fuel to keep us going until the Theatrical or Bluray release.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 10, 2011)

12 Angry Men
8/10

Really loved the movie. One of a kind.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> then lets start watching with CAMS print, and all the garbage that sells on road side, to increase the level of enthusiasm ...



I agree to the sarcasm...but just think about it...when all your friends have already watched a movie, and all the boards have done talking about it...then you make an entry and brag, yes I have today watched XYZ on blu-ray!

I am sorry but I do not want to become that laughing stock...or be marked as late entrant...

So what vamsi said was a very balanced statement.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ Depends how you take it, I watch movies for my own satisfaction and hobby, not to win the "_who watched it first_" race or increase my "seen" movie number ....... and for that reason I always prefer top quality prints, and with my current set up top qulity 5.1 audio as well, no issue I watch it a couple of months later, but I should enjoy every bit of movie watching.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 10, 2011)

A R Rahman gave the original score for 127 Hours: Good


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ....... and for that reason I always prefer top quality prints, and *with my current set up top qulity 5.1 audio as well*, no issue I watch it a couple of months later, but I should enjoy every bit of movie watching.



Sam. I have a Sony home theater and most of the times watch the 700 MB Rips. Do you think the higher size really matter when we are watching on the home theater? The other day I was watching a 700 MB rip and found it to be ok. It's a different thing that I didn't compare it with a better quality.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ its not the HT but the display I am referring, and yes it does make a difference when you are watching a movie on a 42"+ display. Get a 2.5GB rip with at least 1mbps bit-rate and see the difference. 700MB DVD rip does not even stand a chance. AFA HT is concerned the only reason I can think one might buy an HT is to be able to enjoy movies on full 5.1 channel surround sound, which is why I said "with my current set up audio as well". With these parameters the size obviously increases. A decent BRrip with 1280x544 resolution 1mbps video bitrate, and 300+kbps audio bitrate would atleast be around 2GB which is the bare minimum I keep to enjoy movies to the fullest on my HT and display.

PS :: it also depends on how much of a movie hog you are, a casual one , two movies a month viewer might be satisfied by any print. I have seen people watching cam prints on 14" laptops, with sattement like "14" pe theak lagta hai yaar" ...  and I am like :C_perplex: . For movie gores like me, nothing less than a 720p 2.5GB BRrip with full 5.1 DD/DTS would do. Infact even with a crt and DVD player, a decent quality DVD rip should be the least min.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sam. I have a Sony home theater and most of the times watch the 700 MB Rips. Do you think the higher size really matter when we are watching on the home theater? The other day I was watching a 700 MB rip and found it to be ok. It's a different thing that I didn't compare it with a better quality.



My two cents. Most 700MB rips have 2 channel sound where BRips or 720P rips has 5.1 channel sound (even 1.5 GB DVD rips have 5.1 sound) so... playing a 700MB file in 5.1 setup is sure different from playing a 5.1 codec enabled file in 5.1 set up.

And, abut the ongoing topic, I would prefer to wait 5-6 months for a retail DVD RIP/BRip rather watching a Screener/Camrip ... to few of us, watching movies are more than it is to a normal audience...its a ritual (ref. Dexter   )

Movies I recently watched:-

*Gulal 8/10*

Its Anurag Kashyap and its his trademark movie.

Strong characters, in your face dialogs and a believable cinematography. 
KK Menon and Abhimanyu really blasted the screen whenever they appeared.


*RakhtCharitra pt 1 6/10*

Only violence and not much substance. Incoherent storyline and loopholes. Not impressed either by story or violence. BUT Abhimanyu Singh is a real find here. His character is more strong and in focus here than Gulal.

*Four Lions 8.5/10*

Satire at its best!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 10, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ... to few of us, watching movies are more than it is to a normal audience...its a ritual (ref. Dexter   )



Hail to this statement,  well said ..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 11, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Depends how you take it, I watch movies for my own satisfaction and hobby, not to win the "_who watched it first_" race or increase my "seen" movie number ....... and for that reason I always prefer top quality prints, and with my current set up top qulity 5.1 audio as well, no issue I watch it a couple of months later, but I should enjoy every bit of movie watching.



Well, depends on how you take it. You,Me and most of the folks endup watching the BRrips when they are out. Only difference is, I watched it once previously. 

An Education - 7.5/10

Yet another movie fallen victim to the phase for the sake of character development.But, that's not a big issue...the only eye sour was, Carey Mulligan.. who played role of a 16year old girl.. but looks nothing like it. She looks 25+ . The movie was good over all. Worth watching once.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2011)

hmm that Negroponte guy (wired ed) pointed out something liek the quality of the movie should outweigh the quality of the format. I sympathize vaguely with anyone desperate enough to watch Cam rips though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 11, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Depends how you take it, I watch movies for my own satisfaction and hobby, not to win the "_who watched it first_" race or increase my "seen" movie number ....... and for that reason I always prefer top quality prints, and with my current set up top qulity 5.1 audio as well, no issue I watch it a couple of months later, but I should enjoy every bit of movie watching.


Nail'd IT! I go by the same mantra, so to speak. Although, I make exceptions for some R5's which have screener audio fused. This would be equivalent of a proper DVD quality. Although, my best hope is to wait for the movies to hit the cinema, so I can get the best experience. This is where I loathe our censor board and hence we never get to see movies like SAW and it's likes released in our theatres.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2011)

On a Full HD TV @least 720p is needed....even DVDRips wont look good on 1080p TVs...bcoz of pixellation.......


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2011)

Till screeners is kind of ok...but a big NO for cam rips...


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2011)

Movie Buffs here I would like to share with you all, my *Movie Reviews Thread*, I created in one of my other forum, I probably would try to convert it in to a Blog if I receive, good response and so I would like you all to participate and share your views there as well. I wanted to share the link in my signature, however I presume that is not possible at THD, so I am posting the link here, expecting to have atleast some participation from the movie hogs here ....

VIDEOPHILE :: Hollywood Movie Reviews

Cheers 
Sammy



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Nail'd IT! I go by the same mantra, so to speak. Although, I make exceptions for some R5's which have screener audio fused. This would be equivalent of a proper DVD quality. Although, my best hope is to wait for the movies to hit the cinema, so I can get the best experience. This is where I loathe our censor board and hence we never get to see movies like SAW and it's likes released in our theatres.



Same here, I first do wait for Cinema release, but it becomes pretty clear with the movie itself if its gonna get released in India, and so BRrips or ofcourse BR itself becomes the only option. Also not to sound too arrogant, I personally have never ever watched a movie less then a 6,700 DVD rip, even when I used to see it on my computer monitor, later on my 29" I upgraded to 800+DVD rips and now with my HT/Display, nothing short of 2.5GB rip or the original Bluray (if the movie is worth a buy). 

Curently waiting for 127 Hrs cinema release and Megamind BRrip..


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2011)

Sometimes i find BRRips on sites like rapidshare that have size as low as 500MB but still way better than 700-800 MB dvd rips


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2011)

Check the bit-rate, that is what actually holds the information ......


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 11, 2011)

*Tropa De Elite 8/10*

A good action movie.

Isn't it similar to Indian corruption scenario? Reminded me of RGV movies...


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 12, 2011)

*'Stone'*
I'd give it a 7.5/10, and to Edward 8.5/10, to Milla 5/10, to Robert 8/10

Stone (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Tropa De Elite 8/10*
> 
> A good action movie.
> 
> Isn't it similar to Indian corruption scenario? Reminded me of RGV movies...


Brazilian movie 
PARRA PA PA PA PA PA PA PA PA


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Get a 2.5GB rip with at least 1mbps bit-rate and see the difference.



Sam I think my DVD player doesn't play any movies with size more than 2 GB. I tried getting some movies over 2 GB I think they are mostly BR Rips. However my DVD player refuses to play these. I'm referring to rips and not the regular DVD's which are 4.3 GB.

I had to end up converting this 2.5 GB rips using a software to DVD and play it.
Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2011)

@ajayritik: do u have DivX Player???


----------



## sam9s (Jan 12, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sam I think my DVD player doesn't play any movies with size more than 2 GB. I tried getting some movies over 2 GB I think they are mostly BR Rips. However my DVD player refuses to play these. I'm referring to rips and not the regular DVD's which are 4.3 GB.
> 
> I had to end up converting this 2.5 GB rips using a software to DVD and play it.
> Do you have any suggestions?



You DVD must be a divx player, that can only play AVI container ....... Hope you are not trying to play an MKV file ...???? 

Try playing a file (2GB+) which is encoded with divx and has AVI container ......

But I personally suggest if you are a movie lover (which seems you are) dump a DVD player and get a decent media player, these days the prices also have come down, you should get media player for 4,5K. Infact Asus OPlay have launched a player just for 3500, that plays all HD content, check out the review here ...

Asus O Play Mini > HD Media Player > Techtree.com


----------



## azzu (Jan 12, 2011)

* 127 hours *
8/10
GREAT movie ,  awesome Music (refer ; A.R.Rahman)
Must Watch


----------



## sam9s (Jan 12, 2011)

Another screener watcher .....   (not to be taken as derogatory)


----------



## a_medico (Jan 12, 2011)

I was tempted to watch _127 hours_ and _Black Swan_ screener but somehow resisted myself. Will wait for proper stuff 

HD media player is the best option as suggested by Sam.

By the way, do the latest HD media players play mkv files?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sam I think my DVD player doesn't play any movies with size more than 2 GB. I tried getting some movies over 2 GB I think they are mostly BR Rips. However my DVD player refuses to play these. I'm referring to rips and not the regular DVD's which are 4.3 GB.
> 
> I had to end up converting this 2.5 GB rips using a software to DVD and play it.
> Do you have any suggestions?



BRRips are mostly in mkv format...if they are mkv files then convert them and play



sam9s said:


> Another screener watcher .....   (not to be taken as derogatory)



I prefer BRRips for those movies which have some gr8 sfx and for animation movies...movies like 127hours don't require a BRRip IMO.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ It atlest deserves a DVD rip  ..... anyway no movie IMHO deserves a screeners, R5ss, TeleSyncss, etc etc  ....... 800mb DVD rip should be the bare minimum one should watch.....just out of shear respect, if however at all one calls himself a decent movie viewer 

and BRrips are not for gfx and animations ....lol, its the quality of the originality that one longs while watching *any* movie, which BTW can anyhow still be achieved through a decent DVD Rip ... 



a_medico said:


> I was tempted to watch _127 hours_ and _Black Swan_ screener but somehow resisted myself. Will wait for proper stuff
> 
> HD media player is the best option as suggested by Sam.
> 
> By the way, do the latest HD media players play mkv files?



Good to see this attitude ..., and yes all current media players support mkv container and all codecs as well ......


----------



## quan chi (Jan 12, 2011)

Picnic At Hanging Rock

nice movie but has many funnily boring scenes.nevertheless the surprising elements are quite good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2011)

*Tropic Thunder 6.5/10*

Good movie. It should be counted in action genre rather comedy. Though it contains slapstick comedy but has considerable amount of action too. Really surprised by the action part. Had no expectation.


----------



## R2K (Jan 13, 2011)

Funny Games(2007):
one of the most disturbing movies i have seen... where the villains win at the end....


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @ajayritik: do u have DivX Player???


Yes Karan mine is a DivX Player



sam9s said:


> You DVD must be a divx player, that can only play AVI container ....... Hope you are not trying to play an MKV file ...????
> 
> Try playing a file (2GB+) which is encoded with divx and has AVI container ......
> 
> ...


As far as I can recollect its not mkv file and its avi container. 

Would I be able to still use my 5.1 Speaker system of Home theater with this Media Players. I mean I don't want the Home Theater system to lie there without using them.



abhidev said:


> BRRips are mostly in mkv format...if they are mkv files then convert them and play



The one I tried to play were not mkv format.


----------



## R2K (Jan 13, 2011)

Grandma's Boy
i liked the movie but i think they tried to portray geeks like retards...



ajayritik said:


> Would I be able to still use my 5.1 Speaker system of Home theater with this Media Players. I mean I don't want the Home Theater system to lie there without using them.



i think your 5.1 speaker system will work fine with this . If not whats the point in calling it as HD media players


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2011)

Bourn Ultimatum (6/10).....


----------



## sam9s (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Bourn Ultimatum, ......*6/10 *.????....  ...cheezzzzzzzz
Anyway to your own liking I perfectly respect .... 



ajayritik said:


> Would I be able to still use my 5.1 Speaker system of Home theater with this Media Players. I mean I don't want the Home Theater system to lie there without using them.



Ofcourse you would be able to play and use your HT with the media player. Infact you would be able to use your HT to its full potential with a media player.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 13, 2011)

watch No one killed Jessica.. ultimate muvi.. worth watching..


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ It atlest deserves a DVD rip  ..... anyway no movie IMHO deserves a screeners, R5ss, TeleSyncss, etc etc  ....... 800mb DVD rip should be the bare minimum one should watch.....just out of shear respect, if however at all one calls himself a decent movie viewer
> 
> and BRrips are not for gfx and animations ....lol, its the quality of the originality that one longs while watching *any* movie, which BTW can anyhow still be achieved through a decent DVD Rip ...



True...its the quality that makes the difference...but BRRIps are much better...and so movies like Avatar and animation movies with good sfx are well viewed on BRRips.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2011)

R2K said:


> i think your 5.1 speaker system will work fine with this . If not whats the point in calling it as HD media players





sam9s said:


> Ofcourse you would be able to play and use your HT with the media player. Infact you would be able to use your HT to its full potential with a media player.



I'm little noob when it comes to the speaker connections etc with 5.1. One of my friends was saying with my home theater the amplifier will be in the DVD Player itself so if I play the movies with the Media player then I will not be able to get the desired result since will not be using the DVD player to play the movies.

Sorry folks for asking this info on this thread.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 13, 2011)

*Flightplan* - 6/10
A good thriller but the ending and overall impact was not great.

I do want to watch BR Rips but due to slow internet speed and vast difference in size, I end up compiling DVD Rips.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2011)

@amrawtanshx: u will also find 1~2GB of BRRips.....


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 14, 2011)

Watched a movie after a long time.
*The rebound - 6.5/10*


----------



## abhidev (Jan 14, 2011)

Panic Room....good movie


----------



## sam9s (Jan 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I'm little noob when it comes to the speaker connections etc with 5.1. One of my friends was saying with my home theater the amplifier will be in the DVD Player itself so if I play the movies with the Media player then I will not be able to get the desired result since will not be using the DVD player to play the movies.
> 
> Sorry folks for asking this info on this thread.



No the amp is always in the HT. What HT exactly you have, I mean model number etc. I can help you out with your connections, if you do decide to buy a media player. With a media player you are not limited to play just <800MB divx dvd rips. YOu can play almost any format available to you (including you tube flv videos). Plus with a DVD player you have to burn a disc with the divx file and then play. With a media player all you need to do is to copy the file on to your pen drive/mem card or portable hdd, attach it to your media player and play. Dont worry Media player in all possibilities is a decent investment (atleast for movie lovers) I have 2 media players (AC Ryan POHD and WDTV) so rest assured you WILL be able to use your HT to its fullest, with a media player.



amrawtanshx said:


> *Flightplan* - 6/10
> A good thriller but the ending and overall impact was not great.
> 
> I do want to watch BR Rips but due to slow internet speed and vast difference in size, I end up compiling DVD Rips.



DVD rip is just fine, I am against the screeners, R5s, telesync....blah blah ....
Also you can get a 600-700 Mb BRrips as well, which I presume would be better than 6,700 MB DVD rips .... try and see by your self ..


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 14, 2011)

*A Lot Like Love - 7/10*


----------



## R2K (Jan 14, 2011)

Watched Four Lions which was being recommended by  lots of guys here
The beginning was funny but by end things get real serious... 
It sure is one of the strangest comedy movie i have ever seen..


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2011)

@R2K, plz edit ur post for spoilers.


----------



## R2K (Jan 14, 2011)

^^
Sorry...already done


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2011)

green hornet anyone???


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 15, 2011)

*A Beautiful Mind* - 9/10

This is one great movie for all those who have stuffed their mind with studies. Won't go into much detail otherwise I could give away the plot. Great performance by Russel Crowe. 
Must for lovers of Mathematics.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 15, 2011)

*Aashayein* - What a beautiful little gem. When will we learn to appreciate such movies? It's sad to see movies such as these get completely ignored, when movies like Dabang take sway all the credits. Another beauty from _Nagesh Kukunoor_.


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2011)

^^
whats it abt


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2011)

Taxi Driver - Really liked this movie.

What do I think about it ?


Spoiler



I can definitely relate to the protagonist. In life, we always want to be appreciated by that one person whom we consider as the most important. It's the innate feeling of helping that person which drives the life of that person, gives a reason. Any kind of appreciation in any magnitude by any other person means nothing, absolutely nothing. And the protagonist has a distinct taste and thinking than the rest of the herd. His ways of enjoyment are quire different. Not many will like that. He is like an oddball in this world. In the end, Iris gave him a new life. The longing for the acknowledgement and appreciation ended.



Btw, I watched this movie without any sound. Read subtitles only.

OMG and Iris is Jodie Foster


----------



## sam9s (Jan 15, 2011)

^^ Without Sound ...?????    what r u talking, you witnessed the amazing shootout, the crux of the movie at the end, WITHOUT the audio ..... ?????

eeep plz somebody explain, how can one watch a movie (that to a classic like Taxi Driver) without the audio, still   ... I am sure you mean something else here ....

And you couldn't recognize Josi foster .... again still  



a_medico said:


> *Aashayein* - What a beautiful little gem. When will we learn to appreciate such movies? It's sad to see movies such as these get completely ignored, when movies like Dabang take sway all the credits. Another beauty from _Nagesh Kukunoor_.



mmmm just read the review, this goes in my view list ...


----------



## a_medico (Jan 15, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> whats it abt



Dont want to ruin the fun. Its a love story in the background of hospice. Also nice and different soundtrack.

Interesting to note John Abraham is part of quite a few offbeat movies like _Aashayein, No smoking, Jhoota hi sahi, Little Zozou, New York, Kabul Express, Shikhar, Water, Virrudh_, apart from the mainstream movies.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2011)

^^New York...lol no.



sam9s said:


> ^^ Without Sound ...?????    what r u talking, you witnessed the amazing shootout, the crux of the movie at the end, WITHOUT the audio ..... ?????


Yeah, you read it right. Btw Death Sentence have similar climax. Another good movie about a family and revenge.



sam9s said:


> eeep plz somebody explain, how can one watch a movie (that to a classic like Taxi Driver) without the audio, still   ... I am sure you mean something else here ....


I don't fit in a general bracket. Guess...a bit weird sometime.



sam9s said:


> And you couldn't recognize Josi foster .... again still


She is so young and I haven't seen a number of her movies. I recall The Silence of The Lamb and another one where she played the role of a rape victim.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> She is so young and I haven't seen a number of her movies. I recall The Silence of The Lamb and another one where she played the role of a rape victim.



Then try this movie 

The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane (1976) - IMDb



> Jodie Foster was thirteen at the time of filming and refused to appear nude. Thus, her older sister, Connie Foster, was used as her double in the film's brief nude sequence.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 16, 2011)

*Never let me go* - A touching hypothetical British movie. Brilliant story telling without a single CGI. Hollywood would have royally screwed this one with CGIs. The movie is very slow and will appeal to only selected few of you and not all 

This one and Aashayein goes to my top movies of 2010 list.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

Bad boy 2


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^
you saw only will smith ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

^ sorry bad boyz 2

has a few really dirty humours parts..what do you think?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yeah, you read it right. Btw Death Sentence have similar climax. Another good movie about a family and revenge.



Well wotn call it a family revenge exactly in Taxi Driver. Both movies are miles apart if you ask me.



> She is so young and I haven't seen a number of her movies. I recall The Silence of The Lamb and another one where she played the role of a rape victim.



mmmm that might explain ...... Try *ACCUSED* one of the top performances of Jodie. She is a rape victim here, and the entire episode is so shockingly filmed that it leaves you gasping, with Braid Fidel doing the background score, the movie is a real GEM.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2011)

*Yamla Pagla Deewana 5.5/10*

I don't know why I went to see this movie...may be it was a month I've seen a movie in theater which made me desperate.

First half was boring, dumb and nonsense. But, if u dare to re-enter the theater for the second half, u r sure to have some laugh. The whole rating is totally on second half.

Bobby Deol still can't act, Dharmendra IS NOT Amitabh and looks tired and fragile. Everytime he came onscreen I was asking myself "Why"? Sunny was balanced or I should say only person who acted good in the movie.

A DVD watch movie. Not for big screen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

sam9s said:


> mmmm that might explain ...... Try *ACCUSED* one of the top performances of Jodie. She is a rape victim here, and the entire episode is so shockingly filmed that it leaves you gasping, with Braid Fidel doing the background score, the movie is a real GEM.



Faun has mentioned this in the statement "another one where she played the role of a rape victim."...& again u r saying the same.....

Martyrs (6/10) - A unique plot....somewhere leaves u questioned...why???....

Currently watching "Descent" this movie will give u shock treat....only 32mins r remaining to see...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2011)

Guys Golden Globe results are out and "The Social Network" won most of the major nominations 



> Golden Globes, USA: 2011
> *Best Motion Picture - Drama
> Winner: The Social Network (2010)*
> 
> ...


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 17, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Aashayein* - What a beautiful little gem. When will we learn to appreciate such movies? It's sad to see movies such as these get completely ignored, when movies like Dabang take sway all the credits. Another beauty from _Nagesh Kukunoor_.



Happened to watch this couple of weeks back. Though movie was decent I didn't find it to be exceptional. Also most of the hindi movie goers expect heroes etc to be larger than life characters.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 17, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Guys Golden Globe results are out and "The Social Network" won most of the major nominations



Thanks for this info .... looks like, The Social Network takes the entire cake, rightly deserved I guess. Looking forward to the Oscars ...


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 17, 2011)

guys since everybody is talking about  *Social Network*
Can someone let me know if this movie is worth a watch?
I think DVD has already released if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 17, 2011)

^ yep you can watch it for once.


----------



## azzu (Jan 17, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Another screener watcher .....   (not to be taken as derogatory)



Pretty harsh judgment by just one statement (not to be taken as derogatory  )

i waited for this movie frm (127 hours) 1 and half months and cudnt stop to go for the screener after a long wait.. just mentioning...
similarly i waited for the ninja assassin for almost 2 months (at end was disappointed)
but my patience broke out on 127 hours..

i hope hollywood movie's release locally on time..( in theater's of course)..

* Anaganaga oka dheerudu (telugu) * hope i got the spelling correct 
5/10 , 5 coz of lakshmi's awesome acting...
never before seen visual effects in telugu..

thats it nothing more to mention


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2011)

azzu said:


> * Anaganaga oka dheerudu (telugu) * hope i got the spelling correct
> 5/10 , 5 coz of lakshmi's awesome acting...
> never before seen visual effects in telugu..
> 
> thats it nothing more to mention


Is this Siddharth's new movie with lots and lots of spl. effects?


----------



## a_medico (Jan 18, 2011)

*Gulaal* - During my _javaani ki bhool_, I had watched cam print immediately after its release which I so much regretted. Revisited Gulaal again. Absolutely loved it. All the characters are beautifully portrayed. Great, unique script and direction by Anurag Kashyap. Kay Kay Menon is good but others are equally good. I liked Ransa's character the most. I guess he is Rakht charita too. Will watch RC just for him.


----------



## azzu (Jan 18, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Is this Siddharth's new movie with lots and lots of spl. effects?



yup...

those lots of lots of spl effects are actually quite good


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2011)

YAY! Natalie Portman won the best actress award. I knew she would as she honestly deserved it. Now just waiting for it's Blu-Ray to come out.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 18, 2011)

I am sure Natalie Portman deserves all the awards. Her acting in *Brothers* was equally good(just an assumption, I haven't seen BS yet). 

I am Carey Mulligan fan now. A comment on IMDB about Carey Mulligan's acting in *Never Let Me Go* - "Sadness poured out of them all the time during every scene....She is the reason i (spoilers edited) ! She is next to Natalie Portman's performance this year in Black Swan! Both AMAZING and unique in their own way."

In short, I recommend _Brothers_ and _Never Let Me Go_.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 18, 2011)

*The Social Network* bagging the best film award is surprising though. There were better movies in the nominees list.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 18, 2011)

azzu said:


> * Anaganaga oka dheerudu (telugu) * hope i got the spelling correct
> 5/10 , 5 coz of lakshmi's awesome acting...
> never before seen visual effects in telugu..
> 
> thats it nothing more to mention



Seriously? Lakshmi's acting? Watch it again.... and you will notice her american accent kicking in between the lines. But she did a good job. Nothing awesome.

It had lame story, Crappy effects, siddarth(who is not at all suited for this character). On the plus side, There has gorgeous shruti Hasan, Fantastic Background Score, and quite good yet not so great visual effects.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 18, 2011)

amrawtanshx said:


> *The Social Network* bagging the best film award is surprising though. There were better movies in the nominees list.



Anything is possible since Hurt Locker too won so many awards...........


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2011)

Watched 'No one killed Jessica'....very well portrayed the India Legal system...how the law works for the one with lot of money....Liked it.

Also 'Yamla Pagla Deewana'.....good for a one time watch....some comedy scenes were really good....also i just love the actress in this movie.


----------



## azzu (Jan 18, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Seriously? Lakshmi's acting? Watch it again.... and you will notice her american accent kicking in between the lines. But she did a good job. Nothing awesome.
> 
> It had lame story, Crappy effects, siddarth(who is not at all suited for this character). On the plus side, There has gorgeous shruti Hasan, Fantastic Background Score, and quite good yet not so great visual effects.



Looking her Experience as an actor , i thought she acted quite well...
and i guess u went to film with a opinion in mind on siddhu (as told by u )....
but i too agree he is not well suited to that role..
and about shruti i shud say she looked good bt nt that great ( as a fact , it matters on once personal choice)


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Ajju and Vamsi you both from Hyd as well? Where in Hyd?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 19, 2011)

azzu said:


> Looking her Experience as an actor , i thought she acted quite well...
> and i guess u went to film with a opinion in mind on siddhu (as told by u )....
> but i too agree he is not well suited to that role..
> and about shruti i shud say she looked good bt nt that great ( as a fact , it matters on once personal choice)



She showed expertise in mannerisms and the walking style. But She needs to brush up her Telugu first. A.K.A.. Aaharyam baaundi, vaachakam baledu.

@ajay, I'm from Tirupati.


----------



## azzu (Jan 19, 2011)

i agree with on those Thaughts Vamci anna..,,,
i hope she brush's up her telugu and other faults till her next film....
@ajay .. i live at Masab tank , near maheshwari complex
n u ?


----------



## a_medico (Jan 19, 2011)

^^Do you guys have a black mole on right shoulder and have ever visited kumbh mela during childhood? I think we have a hidden story here and are about to discover something! I am curious.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2011)

^^lol
Curious case of blues brothers


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

saving private ryan
watched this 2nd time after 2 yrs appx

like it even much more


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 20, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^Do you guys have a black mole on right shoulder and have ever visited kumbh mela during childhood? I think we have a hidden story here and are about to discover something! I am curious.





Faun said:


> ^^lol
> Curious case of blues brothers



Sorry Folks! Maybe should have avoided trying to find where the other members are from considering this thread is for Must Watch Movies


----------



## a_medico (Jan 20, 2011)

^ Seriously didn't mean to offend. Apologies.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 20, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry Folks! Maybe should have avoided trying to find where the other members are from considering this thread is for Must Watch Movies



lite teesko


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I guess people with relatively smaller screen sizes prefer watching screeners and R5 out of sheer desperation. For people who prefer watching their movies on 40 inch and above, nothing less than a 720p source would cut it.



I have an old Pen 4 setup, with 17" CRT. And I cant even express the amount of desperation which I have to watch those 720p movies which I have downloaded, from many months now, in a hope that someday I would have the configuration, which would be able to play them.
Meanwhile my friends help me in one of those movie evenings, with whom my collection remains in much demand  



sam9s said:


> I watch movies for my own satisfaction and hobby, not to win the "_who watched it first_" race or increase my "seen" movie number ....... and for that reason I always prefer top quality prints, and with my current set up top qulity 5.1 audio as well, no issue I watch it a couple of months later, but I should enjoy every bit of movie watching.



A hundred percent agreement on above quote from SAM9S.

I would just like to conclude that a person who truly appreciates movies would never compromise for quality.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 20, 2011)

*Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole (2010) - IMDb 6/10*

Good animation but lacks a gripping story. A hero centric movie without heroism.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2011)

azzu said:


> Pretty harsh judgment by just one statement (not to be taken as derogatory  )
> 
> i waited for this movie frm (127 hours) 1 and half months and cudnt stop to go for the screener after a long wait.. just mentioning...
> similarly i waited for the ninja assassin for almost 2 months (at end was disappointed)
> but my patience broke out on 127 hours..



The answer to your question lies in the statement given by vineet in his below post ..... in bold .... 



vineet369 said:


> A hundred percent agreement on above quote from SAM9S.
> 
> *I would just like to conclude that a person who truly appreciates movies would never compromise for quality*.





> I have an old Pen 4 setup, with 17" CRT. And I cant even express the amount of desperation which I have to watch those 720p movies which I have downloaded, from many months now, in a hope that someday I would have the configuration, which would be able to play them.
> Meanwhile my friends help me in one of those movie evenings, with whom my collection remains in much demand



I tell you the level of my love for movie watching can also be judged just by the fact that I bought couple of Blurays including one of my all time fav (Black hawk Down) 3 years from now when I visited US for the first time. I also bought a bluray drive for my computer _BUT NEVER_ saw the movie on it JUST for the fact that so much was my passion for the movies, that I waited THREE years to get my full HT on which I finally enjoyed all these movies on full 1080p and 5.1 DTS MA audio......... and people here (who call themselves proper movie freaks) cant even wait couple of months to get even a proper DVD rip to enjoy a movie ...... 

*BURIED* .............. wow another worth flick that do deserves a special mention. Can a movie hold interest which is film entirely in a coffin, ........ yes it can and Buried is the answer. Paul Conroy the protagonist wakes up trapped and buried alive in a coffin, screen play is very gripping and I dont think at any time I felt that the movie took any liberty in portraying any situation unrealistically. (baring few moments). Director Rodrigo Cortés utilizes several setups and angles to film inside the coffin. Each shot is precise, and very well executed to give you the sense of desperation and frustration. The ending is excellent if you ask me. *7/10* for this one


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 21, 2011)

till when are we going to keep on stretching this topic of who's the biggest movie fan of all.I think people should stop boasting about how fancy movie theater or system they have got. I do not have that except my personal computer's 15" monitor, if that makes me an inferior being so be it! But that does not make me stop enjoying movies and get than into your mind.

Ahh guys, grow up and stop showing-off. Please discuss only about movies/stories/direction etc. and not their quality!


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ +1 gagan07


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> till when are we going to keep on stretching this topic of who's the biggest movie fan of all.I think people should stop boasting about how fancy movie theater or system they have got. I do not have that except my personal computer's 15" monitor, if that makes me an inferior being so be it! But that does not make me stop enjoying movies and get than into your mind.
> 
> Ahh guys, grow up and stop showing-off. Please discuss only about movies/stories/direction etc. and not their quality!



No body said anything about the ones with low display monitor being an inferior being! If you feel this way, then maybe its your own guilty conscience. I myself have admitted that I dont even have a setup, with the ability to play 720p vids smoothly. 
The point we are trying to make is that, irrespective of the kind of setup we own, one couldn't do justice by watching a film in the lowest quality possible. One can't discuss about the _movies/stories/direction_ if he hasn't experienced those in atleast an acceptable quality.

*Seriously, how can one make a comment on the direction, where the frames keeps tilting in random directions (aka CamRips), and how can you judge a soundtrack, if you can only listen it amidst the cinema chores and mobile ring tones. Lastly how can someone appreciate the CGI's effects (or awesome landscapes) in such prints?* 

Movies on which thousands of man hour are being spend, along with countless hours of directors imaginations and producers sleepless nights, I feel they do deserve an hour or two of complete attention by the viewers in whatever way possible.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 21, 2011)

*Scott Piligrim Vs The World* - Teen comedy, weirdly funny. Different direction. Ramona was hot! Hope to see her more in future.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Ramona was hot! Hope to see her more in future.


IMO movie sucks! but Ramona sure is hot!!! :C_kiss::C_kiss::C_kiss:


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> till when are we going to keep on stretching this topic of who's the biggest movie fan of all.I think people should stop boasting about how fancy movie theater or system they have got. I do not have that except my personal computer's 15" monitor, if that makes me an inferior being so be it! But that does not make me stop enjoying movies and get than into your mind.
> 
> Ahh guys, grow up and stop showing-off. Please discuss only about movies/stories/direction etc. and not their quality!



Who said anything about who has a better display or a setup.???? I agree with *vineet*, bringing this aspect explains your own inferiority complex, about the setup you own ....... The point was, how much one can wait for a movie to watch it on cinema or for a decent DVD rip (when the DVD comes out) and not just scum to lower quality prints, specially people who call them selves movie lovers .......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 21, 2011)

bros just talk of movies and forget of setups............I don't understand why in the first case , the necessity to mention of it.........


----------



## azzu (Jan 22, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> till when are we going to keep on stretching this topic of who's the biggest movie fan of all.I think people should stop boasting about how fancy movie theater or system they have got. I do not have that except my personal computer's 15" monitor, if that makes me an inferior being so be it! But that does not make me stop enjoying movies and get than into your mind.
> 
> Ahh guys, grow up and stop showing-off. Please discuss only about movies/stories/direction etc. and not their quality!



+1 for u 

@SAm ,   I see very less people commenting here after watching the CAm & screener's.
and also
Watching a screener , just out of curiosity doesnt make one inferior for commenting on that movie , 
Surely when the High quality print gets out he'll surely be watching it..


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 22, 2011)

"Brothers".
Brothers (2009) - IMDb
Beautiful.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 22, 2011)

*A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010) - IMDb 5/10*

This movie sucks, at least the 2010 version sucks


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Please discuss only about movies/stories/direction etc. and not their quality!



True. I streaked through my movies collection and found Inside to be quite disturbing and unsettling compared to Martyrs and Haute Tension.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2011)

Guys, check out this list...some good mentions
IMDb: Mes Favoris - a list by Gingerbyrd


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2011)

IP Man:The legend reborn 8/10.....very good movie on martial arts.....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2011)

*Princess Mononoke (1997) - IMDb 8.5/10*

Miyazaki never fails to amuze you!!!

A great story accompanied by good animation, and last but not the least background score....GREAT!!!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2011)

azzu said:


> +1 for u
> 
> @SAm ,   I see very less people commenting here after watching the CAm & screener's.
> and also
> ...



You obviously have no idea what you are saying, watching a cam print or a screener *does not* make anyone inferior but _definitely _effects the judgment towards the movie pertaining to the parameters we usually discuses here, specially the CGI and GFX. There are loads of examples when ones watches a movie on a camm or a screener print and then dislikes the movie for xyz reason and later when the same movie is seen with a better print ( and also a better set up to an extent) they start to appreciate. Heck even the environment, ambiance matters. You watch paranormal activity sitting in the living room with people roaming around, you obviously gonna say, I didnt find the movie scary at all. You watch Transformers on a camm/screener print, again its very much possible you gonna say I didnt find the effects THAT awsome to be raved like people are raving. You see a movie like social network again on a lower quality print where dialogues are not clear and then complain I didnt like the movie much, .......whos the one to blame ...........(ofcourse liking, genre matters but...... you get the drift) never said these people or their choice become inferior. obviously not....lol ......., but I think you cant argue with the fact that the judgement for the same movie definitely differs if seen with top quality print as against to a camm and ofcourse better setup as well.

Plus its the shear respect towards our passion for movies and the movie makers as well that we atleast watch quality prints (if not cinema), so that we can truly appreciate them....and rate them accordingly .....

Hope this time I have made myself more clear ....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> IMO movie sucks! but Ramona sure is hot!!! :C_kiss::C_kiss::C_kiss:


You SUCK and Ramona is definitely HAWT!


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Princess Mononoke (1997) - IMDb 8.5/10*
> 
> Miyazaki never fails to amuze you!!!
> 
> A great story accompanied by good animation, and last but not the least background score....GREAT!!!



Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2011)

sam9s said:


> .. watching a cam print or a screener *does not* make anyone inferior but _definitely _effects the judgment towards the movie ...
> 
> Plus its the shear respect towards our passion for movies and the movie makes as well that we atleast watch quality prints (if not cinema), so that we can truly appreciate them....and rate them accordingly .....



Reading those lines brought tears in my eyes! I felt the same, but could never have expressed it so well, like you did there.  
There is no other way it could be explained now! Kudos to your efforts.


----------



## azzu (Jan 23, 2011)

sam9s said:


> You obviously have no idea what you are saying, watching a cam print or a screener *does not* make anyone inferior but _definitely _effects the judgment towards the movie pertaining to the parameters we usually discuses here, specially the CGI and GFX. There are loads of examples when ones watches a movie on a camm or a screener print and then dislikes the movie for xyz reason and later when the same movie is seen with a better print ( and also a better set up to an extent) they start to appreciate. Heck even the environment, ambiance matters. You watch paranormal activity sitting in the living room with people roaming around, you obviously gonna say, I didnt find the movie scary at all. You watch Transformers on a camm/screener print, again its very much possible you gonna say I didnt find the effects THAT awsome to be raved like people are raving. You see a movie like social network again on a lower quality print where dialogues are not clear and then complain I didnt like the movie much, .......whos the one to blame ...........(ofcourse liking, genre matters but...... you get the drift) never said these people or their choice become inferior. obviously not....lol ......., but I think you cant argue with the fact that the judgement for the same movie definitely differs if seen with top quality print as against to a camm and ofcourse better setup as well.
> 
> Plus its the shear respect towards our passion for movies and the movie makes as well that we atleast watch quality prints (if not cinema), so that we can truly appreciate them....and rate them accordingly .....
> 
> Hope this time I have made myself more clear ....



you made yourself damn clear my friend...
and i agree with you on this point and i spend endless time telling to my frnds why i wait for b-rips (or dvd-rips) rather than downloading the "maiden" stuff...

What iam trying to explain is Watching a screener once for the sake of over curiosity Shudnt affect his passion towards watching movies(though on personal basis).
And he is definetly going watch the good quality stuff of the movie soon (as he has been waiting for the movie , how bad it is it wont affect (again personal opinion) ).

still i admire ur passion towards the movie's and i know the hardwork u have done to build your setup and all...
cheerzz


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2011)

Moon - must watch for sci fi lover. Now I have a second opinion about the other side.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2011)

127 Hours is hitting the cinema this week. Good thing I held off watching it. 

For those who have seen The Green Hornet in 3D, what's your verdict? It looked like a total fail movie from the Trailer. I absolutely loathe Seth Rogen, but my friends were insisting on watching this movie. YAY or NAY?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2011)

@Ethan, my rule for movie watching is , if u don't feel like watching a movie, don't watch it. 

Again, the reviews are not good abt this movie


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> 127 Hours is hitting the cinema this week. Good thing I held off watching it.
> 
> For those who have seen The Green Hornet in 3D, what's your verdict? It looked like a total fail movie from the Trailer. I absolutely loathe Seth Rogen, but my friends were insisting on watching this movie. YAY or NAY?



I am waiting eagerly for 127 hrs, and knowing it was coming on Cinema, was easy for me to wait,,,,,,,,you know what I mean  .......Green Hornet might not have been Cinema worth, but it should not be as bad as.....; not to wait for the DVD.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Ethan, my rule for movie watching is , if u don't feel like watching a movie, don't watch it.
> 
> Again, the reviews are not good abt this movie.


To be honest, I have a gut feeling this movie would blow and hence I stalled everyone from watching it. 127 Hours would be on this weekend, so hope that it would be a good watch. A.R Rahman has provided the soundtrack right? 

Now if only we could get Black Swan to release out here. I would really like to watch it in a theatre. 

@Sam: Feelings mutual.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 24, 2011)

*Donnie Darko 8/10*


Last night, I thought I've understood the movie at least 80% but after reading this I think I did not at all understood the movie.

This movie surpasses Inception by miles in mindfcuk genre!!!

The explanation and the movie both now seems confusing. Should I read the explanation again or watch the movie again?


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2011)

^^


Spoiler



He volunteered to die so as to break the space time anomaly. Pretty neat IMO.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

Unstoppable.
Unstoppable (2010) - IMDb.

Entertaining.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 25, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



At first I was sure about it too but the guy in IMDB included tangent universe and primary universe in his post and reading that I'm confused.

What he did and why is clear...but if u follow the explanation mentioned in the link, how he did it, is not clear to me...

*Phas Gaye Re Obama 8/10*
Another gem of 2010. 

A comedy movie with a script (which is very rare now-a-days). 

Plot Summary: NRI OM Shastri is broke after recession hits USA, going to loose his home very soon if he doesn't come up with enough money to save it. He visits India to sell of his old "haveli" but finds all his relatives now stay there. He is now in a dilemma how he could make the deal, in between local goons come to know that an NRI has returned to the village and kidnaps him. The movie starts here. 

Directing: The movie is directed in a very smart way, no unnecessary scenes, no songs (oh, that's a breather) and a nice crisp and fresh presentation.

Editing: The editor did a superb job here. I can not point out a single scene which is stretched unnecessarily or slows down the pace of the movie. For a movie like this pace is very important which keeps the audience engaged and keeps them guessing whats gonna be next.

Acting: I liked acting of Mannu Rishi in "Oye Lucky..." and he shines again here. Rajat Kapoor, I would say, had not had much acting scope. He did what the script wanted him to do...i.e.go with the flow. But, I would admit Neha Dhupia's effort, she is becoming an unavoidable choice for such small budget movies. And her acting skills are mentionable now. AND, SANJAY MISHRA as BHAISAAB is nothing but superb...each scene he is on screen is a LOL moment. Kudos to him. Amol Gupte also did a good job too. So, it seems I've praised all who acted in the movie...hmmm...

Cinematography: Not much scope to show u scenic beauty of the place but the camera shows u what u need to see. No unnecessary closeup, no try to invent a new camera angle...the camera work goes with movie tone...telling a simple story in a simple way and keeping the focus on story.

Verdict: A very good black comedy. Expect an intelligent story with a predictable ending (only if u r movie buff and I mean it when I say "movie buff"). Don't expect a laugh-out-loud movie like Khichdi (none can surpass it, ever) but, ya if u want to include brain and still want to make people laugh, u can only go this far as did "Phas gaye re obama". A must watch for sure.


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> At first I was sure about it too but the guy in IMDB included tangent universe and primary universe in his post and reading that I'm confused.
> 
> What he did and why is clear...but if u follow the explanation mentioned in the link, how he did it, is not clear to me...


I will read that but I have my own theory too. Gonna re-watch movie and bolster the points.




rhitwick said:


> Verdict: A very good black comedy. Expect an intelligent story with a predictable ending (only if u r movie buff and I mean it when I say "movie buff"). Don't expect a laugh-out-loud movie like Khichdi (none can surpass it, ever) but, ya if u want to include brain and still want to make people laugh, u can only go this far as did "Phas gaye re obama". A must watch for sure.


Kar toh hum bhi sakte hai 
In my watch list.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Going The Distance - 5.5/10*
Watched it because of Drew Barrymore and Justin Long but it was just another bottle of old wine.


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2011)

^^old wine tastes better, are you contradicting yourself ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^
Had enough of it thats why bored 
btw watched another

*Shutter Island - 8.5/10 *
mindfvckin psychological thriller


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2011)

I ordered *Shutter Island and Inception* from Flipkart


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2011)

GhostWriter....boring


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

any good comedy movie recommendation?
anyone?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 25, 2011)

IMDb | Road to the Oscars 2011 | Academy Awards

Rahman got nominated again for 2 Oscars.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 26, 2011)

_How come Javier Bardem nominated in best actor category? The film is also nominated for Best Foreign Film. 

When is band baaja baarat dvd expected?_



Piyush said:


> any good comedy movie recommendation?
> anyone?



*Four Lions* all the way. Strictly with subtitles. And you enjoy it the most when you watch it second time.

This movie reminds me of Fight Club. Every dialogue is a legend. Twitter for #fourlions. People are going crazy over it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 26, 2011)

*Eyes Without a Face (1960) - IMDb 6.5/10*

The movie started well and then ended abruptly. The moment it seems to be settling down and finished with building characters it ended.

Highly disappointed.

Checkout though for a diff. movie.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 26, 2011)

*The Book Of Eli - 6/10*
The movie had its moments and the post apocalyptic world looked good but I didnt like the concept.


----------



## brokenheart (Jan 26, 2011)

Watched 3 Movies Lately...
*Dhobighaat*....7/10
*Donnie Darko*....nice movie...8/10
*I spit on your grave*...6/10


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2011)

*Let The Right One In* :- 6/10. Time Pass flick.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 26, 2011)

*The Expendables (2010) - IMDb 5.5/10*

So-so action (A-Team was far far better than this) and a non-existent story.


----------



## brokenheart (Jan 28, 2011)

*100 Girls*........5/10
*Buried*...8.5/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2011)

Descent 2......7/10......nice movie


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2011)

Expendables should've got more


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2011)

The Road - depressing stuff. The basement scene and what happens at that night was horrifying to imagine the least.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

ANAND everyone...watched it again yesterday...Nice..
I don't know if someone mentioned it before but here are movies I recommend..random order
Forest Gump - 9.5/10
Saving Private Ryan - 9/10
Shawshank Redemption - 9/10
Godfather I and II(don't bother with III) - 9/10
LOTR series - 8.5/10
Batman series by cristopher Nolan(begins and dark knight) - 9.5/10
The Prestige - 9/10
Inception - 9/10
The Notebook ( for those who love romantic movies) -  9/10
Apollo 13 - 9/10
The Social Network - 8/10
Death at a funeral(British version) - 8/10
Fight Club(not the Bollywood one) - 9/10
My Sister's Keeper - 7.5/10
Seven Pounds - 8/10
Pursuit of Happyness - 9/10
Remember the TITANS - 9/10
Erin Brockovitch - 9/10


These are some of the many awesome movies out there...Every movie had something awesome in it for me...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> These are some of the many awesome movies out there...Every movie had something awesome in it for me...



Wow.. seen only Inception from your list.
Could I trouble you to categorize the list into Genres like,
Science Fiction, Action, Comedy.. etc..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

Dude u missing out on a lot of exceptional movies..
Start with these..i will list all of the most memorable movies i have seen..in the next post..wait for it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Waiting


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2011)

IP Man  9/10....awesome movie highly recommended....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

The following is MY list of *THE BEST of the best* movies.
It's my personal opinion.
Those who don't agree can, well do nothing about it..Hehe

*DRAMA/Thriller:*

*12 Angry Men[1957] *9.5/10*
*A Street Car Named Desire[1951] *8.5/10*
*Apollo 13[1995] *9/10*
*American Gangster[2007] *9/10*
Atonement[2007] *8/10*
Australia[2008] *8/10*
Body of Lies[2008] *8/10*
Brothers[2009] *8.5/10*
Cloverfield[2008] *8/10*
*City of God[2002] *9.5/10*
*Forrest Gump *9.5/10*
*Good Will Hunting[1997] *9/10*
Gran Torino[2008] *8/10*
*I am Sam[2005] *8.5/10*
*Into the Wild[] *9/10*
Le'on the professional[1994] *9/10*
*Lord of the Rings Trilogy *9/10*
*Munich[2005] *9/10*
*Ocean's Series[2001-2007] *9/10*
One Flew Over Cuckko's Nest[1975] *8.5/10*
Pay It Forward[2000] *8/10*
*Pursuit of Happyness[2005] *9/10*
Requiem for a Dream[2000] *8.5/10*
*Se7en[1995] *9/10*
Seven Pounds[2008] *8.5/10*
*Shawshank Redemption[1994] *9.5/10*
Street Kings[2008] *8.5/10*
*Taken[2008] *8.5/10*
*The Batman Begins[2004] *9/10*
*The Blind Side[2009] *8.5/10*
The Bucket List[2007] *8/10*
*The Dark Knight[2008] *9/10*
*The Departed[2006] *9/10*
*The Kite Runner[2008] *8.5/10*
*The Silence of The Lambs[1991] *8.5/10*
The Sixth Sense[1999] *8/10*
The Usual Suspects[1995] *8.5/10*
There WIll be Blood[2007] *8.5/10*
*To Kill a MockingBird[1962] *9/10*
*Trainspotting[1996] *8.5/10*
Watchmen[2009] *8.5/10*


*War movie or Period drama:*


A Bridge Too Far[1977] *8/10*
Der Untergang[2004] *9/10*
Enemy At The Gates[] *9/10*
Full Metal Jacket[1987] *8.5/10*
Gandhi[1982] *9/10*
Gangs of New York *9/10*
Green Zone[2002] *8.5/10*
Inglorious Basterds[2009] *8/10*
It's a Wonderful Life[1946] *8.5/10*
*Letter From Iwo Jima[2006] *9/10*
*Saving Private Ryan[1999] *9.5/10*
*Schindler's List[1993] *10/10*
The Hurt Locker[2009] *9/10*
*The Pianist[2002] *9/10*
Valkyrie[2009] *8.5/10*


*
Romantic and Rom-Com:*

A walk to remember[2004] *7.5/10*
Definitely, Maybe[2008] *8/10*
*The Notebook[2005] *9/10* 
What Happens in Vegas[2008] *8/10*


*Action:*

*Die Hard series *9/10*
Terminator Series *8.5/10*
Rambo Series *8.5/10*
District B-13 and District B-13: Ultimatum *8.5/10*
Never Back Down[2007] *8.5/10*


*Comedy:*


Be Kind Rewind[2008] *8.5/10*
Dirty Rotten Scoundrel *8.5/10*
Hotshots[] *8/10*
HotShots Part Deux *8/10*
*Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels[1998] *8.5/10* Jason Statham(Phir hera pheri was a lousy copy)
*Snatch[2007] *9.5/10* Brad Pitt, Jason Statham 
Tropic Thunder[2008] *8.5/10* Adam Sandler
The Terminal[2001] *8.5/10* Tom Hanks
*The Hangover[2009] *9/10* Bradley Cooper.

*Animated:*

Ice Age Series *8/10*
Kung Fu Panda *8.5/10*
Madagascar, Madagascar 2[2008] *8/10*
Ratatouille *8.5/10*
*Toy Story Series[] *9/10*
*UP[2009] *8.5/10*

*MindFvCK(These movies will give your head a spin atleast once):*

*12 Monkeys[1995] *8.5/10* Bruce Willis, Brad Pitt
*A Beautiful Mind[2001] *8.5/10* Russell Crowe, Ed Harris, Jennifer Connelly
Donnie Darko[2001] *8/10*
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind[2004] *8/10* Jim Carrey
Inception[2010] *9/10* Leonardo Dicaprio
*Memento[2000] *9/10*  Ghajini was a copy of this..
Pulp Fiction[1994] *8/10* John Travolta, Bruce Willis
*Fight Club[1999] *9.5/10* Brad Pitt, Edward Norton
*Prestige[2006] *9/10* Christian Bale, Hugh Jackman
The Butterfly Effect[2004] *8/10* Ashton Kutcher
The Illusionist[2006] *8/10* Edward Norton

*Gangster Movies( DRAMA, Suspense, Thriller all in it):*

*The GodFather I[1972] *9/10*
*The Godfather II[1973] *9.5/10*
Scarface[1983] *8.5/10*
*Public Enemies[2010] *9/10*
GoodFellas[1980]*8.5/10* 

*Horror :*

*Dead Silence[2007] *8.5/10*
*Paranormal Activity *8.5/10*
Psycho[1960] *8.5/10*
*Rec[2007] *8.5/10* 
The Blair Witch Project *8/10*

The movies marked with a * are must watch...These are all I can remember right now..There are many more but this list will do for now..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> The following is MY list of *THE BEST of the best* movies...



I am guessing you are not into Sci-Fi or Fantasy stuff much... nevertheless the list looks promising.. thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning...I completely forgot..

You can add
Star Wars series in that..


----------



## rockfella (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice list! 


keviv219 said:


> ANAND everyone...watched it again yesterday...Nice..
> I don't know if someone mentioned it before but here are movies I recommend..random order
> Forest Gump - 9.5/10
> Saving Private Ryan - 9/10
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

The Lost Boys ( 1987 )
Scary Movie 1, 2 and 3
Green Zone
Silent Hill
Nosferatu
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
Mr. Beans Holiday

that's all for now - will add more later.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 30, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Phas Gaye Re Obama 8/10*
> Another gem of 2010.
> 
> AND, SANJAY MISHRA as BHAISAAB is nothing but superb...each scene he is on screen is a LOL moment. Kudos to him.


Excellent man! Thanks for the heads up. I wanted some first hand impressions on this movie. My friend at work were talking about this movie and said it was quite hilarious. I didn't want to settle for Golmaal 3 under any circumstance, so would rather watch this. Besides, Sanjay Mishra being in any comic movie = WIN! 

PS: Heading out to watch 127 Hours in 120 minutes.


----------



## toofan (Jan 30, 2011)

Bhejafry.(Hindi) A must must watch movie and that too once every month.

Matrix Trilogy: once in every 6 months.

a walk to remember.
Pursuit of Happyness.
Step UP 2.
First 50 Dates.

These once in a year.

American Pie series: once or twice a year.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2011)

^^ Sounds like a medical prescription!


----------



## Krow (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't like Black Swan.  Even The Wrestler was better.

Pi>Requiem>Wrestler>Black Swan for me.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 30, 2011)

127 hours - 8/10

Surely a great movie with an uncommon theme


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 30, 2011)

*127 Hours* - Good, not great. I have to hand it to Boyle for his authentic camera work and brilliant cinematography. It almost felt like a Discovery channel documentary. The build up was very slow and the issue with movies having this theme is that, it tends to test your patience. The last 20 minutes felt rushed and hence didn't piece together properly. I enjoyed Franco's acting and the subtle humour in his hallucinations/dreams were pretty funny. Soundtrack was really good. I really loved "If I Rise" track sung by Dido. They placed the song at the appropriate time. Overall, it was pretty good, but still missing something.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 30, 2011)

Do watch "Into the Wild"[2007] if you haven't...A movie based on a similar theme..A true story...


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2011)

Watched 'The Insider' (1999) yesterday, it will go to my all time favorite list.
Al Pacino, Russell Crowe, both acted fantastically well, my bad that I watched it after 11 years.

The Insider (1999) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2011)

The Girl Next Door (2004) - 6/10....elisha is cool


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2011)

Watched 'I spit on your grave'...its a remake...liked it...brutal murders!!! Those guys deserved it though...


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 31, 2011)

Phas Gaye Re Obama is indeed a gem of a movie. I have seen a hindi movie with such classy dialogues and comedy after a long long time...while Golmaal 3 depended on stupid comedy and errs, PGRO is pure fun...Neha Dhupia's dialogues were epic..."jitne ki th**ayi nahi hui, utne ka lehenga fat gaya"

*9/10*


"Band Bajaa Baraat" is another movie I watched this weekend. Fun to watch.

*6/10*


Now planing to watch "Mirch"...looks like Arunoday Singh (grandson of Arjun Singh, the politician) is on roll  because "Ye Saali Zindagi" is also a must watch!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 31, 2011)

a_medico said:


> _
> When is band baaja baarat dvd expected?_



I think its currently available on net. Not sure about the retail version.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2011)

Watched *Deja Vu* yesterday. And boy, what can I say, it blew my mind! Denzel Washington is really good.
These time travel movies never fail to thrill me to the core!!!
A MUST watch movie for all digitians. A great Sci-Fi to the extreme end. Not set in so called, "FUTURE", but everything happening under a few days of time's worth, and still gave me ghoosebumps!!
My only regret, took 4 years to reach me. But watching with a friend of mine, was worth every second of it! And I cant say this, for many movies!


----------



## a_medico (Jan 31, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Do watch "Into the Wild"[2007] if you haven't...A movie based on a similar theme..A true story...



One more recommendation for you. Do watch *The art of travel*.

*I spit on your grave* (2010) - Quite gory and unnecessary torture. After a while had to ff it. I dont do it usually. But I wanted the movie to end soon. Good to skip.

*Monsters* (2010) - Gem. Its (Not a spoiler) District 9 + Before sunset. British movies are amazing. I hope it's british. Didn't IMDB yet.

*The Prestige* - Watched it again after 4 years. Wow. Bale's accent was amazing. Wont mention about the movie. Everybody knows its a gem by Nolan.

*Let me in* - Not even 50% of _Let the right one in_. Failed remake for me. First timers may love it, who haven't watched the original.

*Rakta Charita* - Ok. Ramu is getting stereotype. Nothing new.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 1, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> The following is MY list of *THE BEST of the best* movies.
> It's my personal opinion.
> Those who don't agree can, well do nothing about it..Hehe
> 
> ...




Animated:
"Shrek" series

Sci-Fi 
"Back to the future" series

Horror :
Lussier, Patrick "Dracula" series


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> The following is MY list of *THE BEST of the best* movies.
> It's my personal opinion.
> Those who don't agree can, well do nothing about it..Hehe



Where on this bloody mother earth is *MATRIX Trilogy*  ?? That no doubt will be my mother of all hollywood action/scifi movies. BTW I have seen almost 95% of your list and most of it is adequately ranked .....


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 1, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I have seen almost 95% of your list and most of it is adequately ranked



I think most of them are slightly overrated by him.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I as a Movie Reviewer have a very tight ranking methodology ...... but that has landed me in to "_some_" criticism so I am loosening a bit on other's ranking and hence my comment.  else I do think few movies which are sincerely ranked 8+ (like City of God and Requiem for a Dream) can not be categorized/listed in the same league as avg movies like "cloverfield, ocean's series" etc .... Thats like Masterpieces vs Good/OK Movies, all having same 8-9 ranking ...


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2011)

The Associated Press: South Korean film director makes movie on iPhone

Park Chan-wook (Oldboy, Thirst) shot his latest film on an iPhone 4 !!


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 1, 2011)

so it was a "Mirch" night yesterday. Raima and Arunoday are terrific, as a matter of fact Raima is drool-worthy because of her killer/seductive bong looks...Ohh man and I was so wrong thinking that Riya is the better-looking one. Anyways...

Generally I do not like a movie divided into 3-4 smaller stories except when they are interconnected but as the base of Mirch is sex...it'll sell  (dialogue from the movie itself)..

*7/10* should be fair enough I think for atleast it made some sense in watching.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

The Kids are all right - 7.5/10

A good family drama with Giggles here and there. Totally worth your 1 hour 40 minutes. Annette Bening kicked some royal ass in the movie. She steals the show when ever she is on the screen. A very tough and experienced competitor for Natalie Portman. I don't know the young girl's name who played role of the daughter, but she  did pretty well, but not as good as that girl in True Grit. Score is nice, as well. Go watch this if you have time to kill.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Let me in* - Not even 50% of _Let the right one in_. Failed remake for me. First timers may love it, who haven't watched the original.



is it a remake of Let the right one in?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 1, 2011)

Guys planning to watch Prestige? How is this movie? good for family viewing?
How about 127 hours release recently? Is that good as well.
Thanks Keviv for the  list


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> is it a remake of Let the right one in?



Yes



ajayritik said:


> Guys planning to watch Prestige? How is this movie? good for family viewing?



Yes. Can be watched with family. Amazing movie.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2011)

prestige is an awesome movie


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 2, 2011)

After a long time, watched a bolly movie
*We Are Family - 7/10*
Music was touching, specially the background score.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 2, 2011)

*Paranormal Activity 2* - Slow build up. Occasional scares, not that scary. Worked well with part1 but doesn't work with part2. Doesn't live up to the expectations. First movie set the standards way too high.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Well I as a Movie Reviewer have a very tight ranking methodology ...... but that has landed me in to "_some_" criticism so I am loosening a bit on other's ranking and hence my comment.  else I do think few movies which are sincerely ranked 8+ (like City of God and Requiem for a Dream) can not be categorized/listed in the same league as avg movies like "cloverfield, ocean's series" etc .... Thats like Masterpieces vs Good/OK Movies, all having same 8-9 ranking ...



Well, I'm not A Reviewer...Though i do watch a lot of movies and have a good idea of how it is..And I somewhat agree with you about the rating...But then again it's just my opinion...And Barring some, like Cloverfield, other movies are Not much overrated...THe only reason cloverfield got 8/10 from me was because of the innovative cinematography...
And Ocean's Series was one awesome series...It was Very much entertaining and that's what a movie is all about...

Regarding the Matrix part..The first movie was awesome...but the other two not so much...LOTR was way better than the Matrix IMO(in both story and Acting)

BTW, I too watched "Phas Gaye Re Obama"..It's one of the Best Bollywood movies in years..Everything and Everyone was exactly where it should have been...Better than Bheja Fry(which itself was mind blowing)...Reminded me of the cult classic "Jane Bhi Do Yaron" which can be called as one of the best Indian Movies Ever...


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Deja Vu - 7/10*
It wasnt that great for me.I liked 'The Time Traveler's Wife' more than this.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 3, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> *Deja Vu - 7/10*
> It wasnt that great for me.I liked 'The Time Traveler's Wife' more than this.



Solely depends on whether you like Romance or Action.
And thats why Deja Vu blew my mind more. But Time Traveler's Wife was more harder to understand, which requires multiple viewing, and so took out the fun out of it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 3, 2011)

Its not about romance or action.Deja vu was based on sci-fi and Time traveler's wife was based on fantasy but the logics were much better in the later.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Well, I'm not A Reviewer...Though i do watch a lot of movies and have a good idea of how it is..And I somewhat agree with you about the rating...But then again it's just my opinion...And Barring some, like Cloverfield, other movies are Not much overrated...THe only reason cloverfield got 8/10 from me was because of the innovative cinematography...
> And Ocean's Series was one awesome series...It was Very much entertaining and that's what a movie is all about...
> 
> Regarding the Matrix part..The first movie was awesome...but the other two not so much...LOTR was way better than the Matrix IMO(in both story and Acting)



Arrrr I am not a professional reviewer, I just enjoy writing reviews and have been writing on different forums and sites ...... Also Never said Oceans 11 was not awsome .... it was and so are lot of others, but they do not come in the same league as classics like City of God, Requiem for a dream or Shaw shank redemption, so the rating should be relative ......else all would land up between 8-9..... 

*DUE DATE* .,...........This is been directed by the same director who directed the awesome Hangover, and so I had a little more expectations. The movie turned out just okay ..... lots of liberties taken. few scenes were really funny, but over it was an okie movie. Theme is something that has been done lots of times before in Hollywood. Two opposite personalities get stuck with each other over a car trip, which turns out to be chaos and mayhem, and thats the crux of DueDate.......I'd give this *6/10. *

Would like to bring in notice ........if people do enjoy this kind of comic theme, then do try *Neil Simon's ODD COUPLE I and II* .... its a laughter roller coaster ride .....

*Changeling* ....Angela Jolie has done some outrageously phenomenal roles, along with some pretty stupid movies like wanted. One such role was in the Movie called * The Mighty Heart* and *Changeling* might be the other ...... I cant recall any other actress other than may be Julia Roberts and Jodie foster, who does their role with so much conviction and belief, its almost like they were born to do this character. Changeling is a heat warming remarkable movie *based on a true Story *about a mother whose child goes missing and her ordeal of finding her against all odds. Directed by Client East Wood, Jolie gives a powerhouse of a performance....... and I dont think I have to say anything about Client East Wood's direction ......its spot on as usual. Not to be missed by any standards ........*7/10*


----------



## a_medico (Feb 4, 2011)

*I saw the devil* (korean) - A serial killer movie. Tightly paced. Enough gore. Oldboy hero as a villain.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 4, 2011)

@Sam: Clint Eastwood  
I confess that i was unable to see the greatness of one of his movies: *Unforgiven*. Never knew what this movie is all about or its message.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Unforgiven is just a crap - my head was pounding after seeing that and thought even Gauntlet is better than that./

BTW, Saw a Movie Called " Where Eagles Dare " - I would give it 8/10 

You guys should see this as well.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2011)

*Witness for Prosecution* *8/10*


This is another courtroom drama movie. Has its share of twists and turns and they are gonna surprise you.
Though the ending is too dramatic to handle for such kinda movie.

Still, if u like courtroom drama category, it should be in your must watch list.

Till date I've seen two perfect movies in this category, "12 Angry Men" and "Anatomy of a murder"


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^ Unforgiven is just a crap - my head was pounding after seeing that and thought even Gauntlet is better than that./
> 
> BTW, Saw a Movie Called " Where Eagles Dare " - I would give it 8/10
> 
> You guys should see this as well.



BTW no offence ...... when *Unforgiven *becomes crap and *Where Egels Dare* scores 8 .... I can very well judge where you are coming from ...... as i said no offence ...... stick to transformers stuff I guess ...... nothing wrong in it though....

*@ rhitwick *added to my watch list, I love courtroom dramas ....... I'd say apart from the above two movies I will also add *A few Good men* ......


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Juno - 7/10*
This movie got oscar for best writing and screenplay . But I didnt feel anything that special so just a 7.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> BTW no offence ...... when *Unforgiven *becomes crap and *Where Egels Dare* scores 8 .... I can very well judge where you are coming from ...... as i said no offence ...... stick to transformers stuff I guess ...... nothing wrong in it though....
> 
> *@ rhitwick *added to my watch list, I love courtroom dramas ....... I'd say apart from the above two movies I will also add *A few Good men* ......



No offence sam9s but sometimes you are way too critical in judging others tastes in movies...

btw, *a few good men* was(is?) a very good movie


----------



## sam9s (Feb 5, 2011)

^^mmmmm that might be true, ok admitted, but one thing you also cannot neglect is that if you do have a different taste, and are sharing/rating a known classic movie, instead of just labeling it as "crap", can be putted as ......_ "well I dont know...........I did not like the movie at all, this is not my kinda of cinema and sorry to say it was poor for me" _........... you.....
and I guess others would agree, that this would be far better way to put forward a movie that is a known classic ..... that way you maintain the respect for the movie _and _put forward your opinion in a decent manner as well.........


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2011)

Agreeing with the thoughts of Sam, I would like to add an expert from an old quote, _"Many of the problem in the world are not because of *what *you said, but because of the *way *you say it"_


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2011)

sam9s said:


> BTW no offence ...... when *Unforgiven *becomes crap and *Where Egels Dare* scores 8 .... I can very well judge where you are coming from ...... as i said no offence ...... stick to transformers stuff I guess ...... nothing wrong in it though....



None taken 



sam9s said:


> ^^mmmmm that might be true, ok admitted, but one thing you also cannot neglect is that if you do have a different taste, and are sharing/rating a known classic movie, instead of just labeling it as "crap", can be putted as ......_ "well I dont know...........I did not like the movie at all, this is not my kinda of cinema and sorry to say it was poor for me" _........... you.....
> and I guess others would agree, that this would be far better way to put forward a movie that is a known classic ..... that way you maintain the respect for the movie _and _put forward your opinion in a decent manner as well.........



Ok - may be I was a little bit too harsh while commenting about that movie.

BTW, Guys see these

Hard Boiled - 9/10
Ghost Ship 7/10
Once Upon a Time in The Wild West 9/10
High Noon 9/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2011)

^^Ghost ship was just ok.

A recommendation to fellows here:
Les Poupees Russes


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 6, 2011)

Dead Space Downfall :- 6/10. Worth Watching.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ Is that somehow related with the great game ? The name looks similar !


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2011)

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4299/ghostandthedarknessver1.jpg



The Ghost and the Darkness (1996)

this movie is based on the true story of two lions in Africa that killed 130 people over a nine month period. 



rhitwick said:


> *Witness for Prosecution* *8/10*
> 
> 
> This is another courtroom drama movie. Has its share of twists and turns and they are gonna surprise you.
> ...



i like courtroom drama movies..
thanks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Is that somehow related with the great game ? The name looks similar !


It's a prequel to the first Dead Space game.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 7, 2011)

*Layer Cake*..............after a loooong time a gritty Britt Movie ...... layer Cake is about a successful cocaine dealer, who has earned a respected place among England's Mafia elite, plans an early retirement from the business, except he has to perform one last task as instructed by the big shot drug dealer ...... ofcourse the series of events get complicated and the protagonist (Denial Craig), with his trusted accomplices keep getting mixed up further and further ....... the script is Brilliant, bit convoluted so quite a few people will have trouble following it, specially with its British accent (subtitles preferred here). BUT over all the pace, twists and turns keep the movie alive till the very end. Daniel Craig is fantastic and with a script and direction like this, he is on his top acting skills  ..............6.8/10


----------



## a_medico (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ Many find the end very offbeat and a letdown but I kinda liked it. I also loved the background score, especially the one when their gang is traveling in the car.

*Band Baaja Baarat* - Lovely. Breath of fresh air. Nice soundtrack.

*Love and other drugs* - With Jake Gyllenhaal and Anne Hathaway, I expected something more than average. But it was less than an average stuff.

Did anybody watch *Monsters* yet? Would like to read regular member's take on it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's a prequel to the first Dead Space game.



Ok ... Thanks.


----------



## R2K (Feb 8, 2011)

Kinda offtopic but what software do u guys use to manage your movie/DVD collection.?
I have a huge collection of movies and i am looking around for a software that i can use to manage it..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> Kinda off-topic but what software do u guys use to manage your movie/DVD collection.?
> I have a huge collection of movies and i am looking around for a software that i can use to manage it..



With the number of movies, we digitians try to collect, managing them is a must and very substantial problem. So I don't think, it should be off-topic.

For keeping an index of all the movies I have, I use a small and handy tool, 
*Cathy *- an awesome media cataloging tool. Their are numerous advantages of Cathy, like,

Creates index of any DVD, in (literally) a blink of an eye.
Searching is even faster. Supports filters in search.
Completely portable.
Able to index even, complete hard drive.
*Cathy - Download*


----------



## R2K (Feb 8, 2011)

^^
the software u suggested seems to be great but its actually and file indexing program
i am looking for software that displays the details abt the movies i have in the collection


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, actually, a file indexing program works for me greatly, since I can always look up the details about abt any movie on IMDB, by a single google search.
But I saw that coming... 

I have tried a couple of "*Movie Indexing*" program myself, and would share their names and review in an hour or so. (cause now I cant seem to recall them).


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> Movie Catalogue


*Griffith - media collection manager*
Griffith - Download

It gets all kind of details from IMDB and other sites.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Rahim for helping me remember it. Yes, Griffith is one such tool.
But you can enter names of the movies manually, or import from a csv file. After that you can press a button to get information from IMDB. It is this process which is most time consuming. After you press the button, it can take upto 25 sec to fetch the list of movies which closely resembles the name you have entered. After selecting the movie which we desire, it can take upto another half a minute to get the info about that movie. Ya, this sucks, cause if you have a lot of movies, it can take many man hours.

Even after the info about the movie is done fetching, I dont know why, but it fails to update the year of the movie, and that too you have to enter manually.

Second tool which I then tried is, *Coollector*. *www.softsea.com/review/Coollector.html*
Which was a great software, as it is like having an offline backup of entire IMDB!

You can download Griffith and try other such softwares to manage your collection, from  this page: *www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-dvd-collection-software.htm*, And give us your own verdict about which one is better in managing a large number of collection.

(Links posted inserting <dot> because I was unable to post them otherwise. If anybody can explain why this occurs sometimes, it would be appreciated.)


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2011)

^Just copy and paste the links works 
I know about that time consuming process in Griffith but i add movies after watching the movie.

www.softsea.com/review/Coollector.html
www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-dvd-collection-software.htm


----------



## R2K (Feb 8, 2011)

Rahim said:


> *Griffith - media collection manager*
> Griffith - Download
> 
> It gets all kind of details from IMDB and other sites.





vineet369 said:


> Thanks Rahim for helping me remember it. Yes, Griffith is one such tool.
> But you can enter names of the movies manually, or import from a csv file. After that you can press a button to get information from IMDB. It is this process which is most time consuming. After you press the button, it can take upto 25 sec to fetch the list of movies which closely resembles the name you have entered. After selecting the movie which we desire, it can take upto another half a minute to get the info about that movie. Ya, this sucks, cause if you have a lot of movies, it can take many man hours.
> 
> Even after the info about the movie is done fetching, I dont know why, but it fails to update the year of the movie, and that too you have to enter manually.
> ...



Thank u Vineet369 and Rahim for the suggestions...I am gonna try Griffith and Coolector and see how it works out...
BTW i came across another software for movie indexing called EMDB..its features are pretty limited but i liked the book shelf view of the indexed dvd covers of movies


----------



## Naveen.S (Feb 8, 2011)

I am using *Personal Video Database* for last 6 months. I have tried a lot of software earlier but none was perfect. PVD is good enough, better than other atleast. Just my opinion.


			
				PVD Site said:
			
		

> With Personal Video Database you can catalog your movie collection fast and easy. Thought-out user interface and different database management function make it easy to create and manage big movie databases. Powerful filtering, grouping and sorting help you find movies very fast.
> 
> The program is expandable with plugins. There are already plenty of plugins included with the installation that can help you retrieve movie information from different internet movie databases or other database formats.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 9, 2011)

Zeitgeist Moving Forward - 8.5/10

This needs no introduction. As all the documentaries in Zeitgeist saga, this one will strike the viewer pretty hard. And to make things more interesting.... It is a feature length documentary. It is roughly around 160 Minutes. Anyway,  Highly Recommend.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2011)

^Thanks Vamsi


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> the software u suggested seems to be great but its actually and file indexing program
> i am looking for software that displays the details abt the movies i have in the collection



I prefer online cataloging rather than any media indexing application that fetches data from NET. Best online cataloging is usually based on IMDB and so all you do is enter the IMDB URL and the application fetches all the data in seconds ...... one such tool I discussed before was *icheckmovies* , but at that time they did not have the option to add anymovie you like, so searched more and landed with *My Movies | The Movie Manager Based on IMDb | Home*. Later after couple of months icheckmovies added the facility to add any movie. Now its awsome. All you need to do is rate a movie on IMDB so that it goes in your movie review history, when you have all the movies rated in your movie history, just copy past the URL of the list you have in IMDB and icheckmovies imports ALL the movies (if its already not there). If its already there then all you need to do is check it and it would be added to your database .....

I am almost rated my entire collection on IMDB, have imported 621 movies till now, still far to go ..... but pretty soon all my movies would be on the online database .....

BTW you can see the movies I have added till now here....

sam9s's checked movies - iCheckMovies.com

PS :: For a bit more comprehensive collection *www.tomrunia.nl works better


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2011)

Silent Hill ( 2006 ) - I would give it 8/10.
Another one is The Mist - 7/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> Silent Hill ( 2006 ) - I would give it 8/10.



+1 awesome


----------



## a_medico (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ The background score of *Silent Hill* takes the movie to another level.

Started watching *The troll hunter*, a Norwegian movie at 2am last night. The movie is somewhat like _Blair Witch Project_ and _Cloverfield_. I guess I was too tired last night. So had to stop it in the middle, which I hate to do. Can't wait to get back to it, probably tonight. 7.7 rating looks a bit high to me. Still, the movie is worth a watch from what I have seen so far.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ I was thinking to give the movie a try, but mixed comments on IMDB made me confused dispite of it having a very unexpected high 7.7 rating ...... complete and report how it went ........ Compare it with REC if you have to as Cloverfield and BWP both were just ok for me .....


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^ The background score of *Silent Hill* takes the movie to another level.



Akira and Glynn


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ I was thinking to give the movie a try, but mixed comments on IMDB made me confused dispite of it having a very unexpected high 7.7 rating ...... complete and report how it went ........ Compare it with REC if you have to as Cloverfield and BWP both were just ok for me .....



I have not seen Rec....but Rec 2 was good too...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I prefer online cataloging rather than any media indexing application that fetches data from NET. Best online cataloging is usually based on IMDB and so all you do is enter the IMDB URL and the application fetches all the data in seconds ...... one such tool I discussed before was *icheckmovies*



icheckmovies.com is awesome dude. Its like a social networking specially built for Movie buffs!  One can easily keep track of all the movies they have seen or want to. The most fun aspect is to compare oneself with others on the site. And also, the site brags, that it can find my "neighbors", according to movie compatibility, a feature, which I have to test after I check all the movies I have seen.  

BUT, and this is the most important part, as far as we are talking about keeping track of the movies we have seen, its well and good, but this site, fails to take into account, the differentiation between "seen" and "collected" movie. 

In simple words, I can't mark a movie, as "Having this movie in my collection", unless and until, I only watch movie, after it's in my collection. But I may have seen it on a theater, or TV, and may not decide to collect it. For that we must have another catalog, which can keep the list of those.

But sans the above problem, icheckmovies is awesome, and I thank-you heartily to bring this to our notice! 

OK, My Movies | The Movie Manager Based on IMDb | Home is good, as far as keeping a _"simple list of the movies we have in our collection"_ is concerned. And I can have it backuped, after creating the list which maybe used in any other tools, which I may find later. Thanks SAM9S again, having you here is a boon to this community.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 10, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^ The background score of *Silent Hill* takes the movie to another level.


Not to mention the atmosphere that it creates for the whole spooky back-drop of the story. 



a_medico said:


> Started watching *The troll hunter*, a Norwegian movie at 2am last night. The movie is somewhat like _Blair Witch Project_ and _Cloverfield_. I guess I was too tired last night. So had to stop it in the middle, which I hate to do. Can't wait to get back to it, probably tonight. 7.7 rating looks a bit high to me. Still, the movie is worth a watch from what I have seen so far.


I wanted to catch up with it as well. I saw the trailer and it seemed mildly interesting. Let us know the final verdict.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Not to mention the atmosphere that it creates for the whole spooky back-drop of the story.



& the Boogeyman :eeksign:


----------



## sam9s (Feb 10, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> icheckmovies.com is awesome dude. Its like a social networking specially built for Movie buffs!  One can easily keep track of all the movies they have seen or want to. The most fun aspect is to compare oneself with others on the site.
> In simple words, I can't mark a movie, as "Having this movie in my collection", unless and until, I only watch movie, after it's in my collection. But I may have seen it on a theater, or TV, and may not decide to collect it. For that we must have another catalog, which can keep the list of those.
> 
> But sans the above problem, icheckmovies is awesome, and I thank-you heartily to bring this to our notice!
> ...



yep icheckmovies is an awsome portal for movie buffs like you and me, infact i want every movie buff here to have an account there and compare out mutual interest ..... also much thanks for your generous compliments you have for me .......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 10, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> & the Boogeyman :eeksign:


Watch Darkness Falls and Dead Silence.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw "Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron" after years...It's one of the best movies ever made in INDIA...
Those who haven't seen the movie yet please do so...This is a laugh riot with an Surprising but justified ending.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 11, 2011)

*The troll hunter* - Something on the lines of Cloverfield, BWP and [REC]. Not better than either of the three but still different in its own way. Watch it if you want something different.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2011)

SAW 1- 6 - 8/10 ( every movie is connected with each other very nicely )

The Uninvited 7.5/10
Constantine 8/10


----------



## brokenheart (Feb 11, 2011)

Watched few Movies Lately...
Hachi: A Dog's Tale....9/10
Crazy/Beautiful...6/10
The Butterfly Effect...8/10
Perfume: The Story of a Murderer ....8/10
Yamla Pagla Deewana...7.5/10
NO ONE KILLED JESSICA....7/10
Buried...9/10
Find Me Guilty...8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Watch Darkness Falls and Dead Silence.



I have seen Dead Silence 
Darkness Falls is in my list now will soon watch it...


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 11, 2011)

Watched some good Movies Lately..

8MM
Capote
Dog Day Afternoon
Insomnia
About A Boy


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys is there any site which regularly updates about the latest English DVD Releases. 
In IMDB it just gives the list of recently released movies and the upcoming release. 
I remember there was one blog which used to constantly update the latest DVD releases.


----------



## R2K (Feb 11, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Saw "Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron" after years...It's one of the best movies ever made in INDIA...
> Those who haven't seen the movie yet please do so...This is a laugh riot with an Surprising but justified ending.



which one do u suggest ..the one that was released in 1983 or the new 2007 release


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2011)

^paagal ho gaye ho kya? Of course 1983 wali


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2011)

haha yes.. Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron 1983 mast movie hai. .


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 11, 2011)

@R2K
1983 one..with naseeruddin shah, satish shah, etc..

Btw never heard of a movie released in 2007 by the same name..


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2011)

Switzerland ka cake. Thoda khao thoda pheko


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2011)

The Shining 7/10
Resident Evil After Life 6.5/10
A fistful of Dollars 7.5/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2011)

The Silence of the Lambs - 7.5/10
Cool Runnings - 8/10 inspirational comedy
Pathology - 5/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2011)

^^Time for depressing, dark comedy
Happiness (1998) - IMDb
I came !


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

A law abiding citizen.


----------



## eggman (Feb 12, 2011)

Yee Saali Zindagi : 8.5/10 :- Quality entertaining new age bollywood movie. Must Watch .


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2011)

Watched two movies,
1- Fair Game. Really good.
Fair Game (2010) - IMDb
2- Red Hill. Even better.
Red Hill (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi frnds.
Since the thread for Hollywood Movies is longer seems to be in action, I decided to share this with you here...

*30+ Hollywood Movies to look forward to in 2011*
Article includes links to Imdb, Release dates, and Trailer links to Youtube


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2011)

*No one killed Jessica* - A touching insight on Indian legal system. Powerful performances. Rani tries to be macho by using mainstream _gaaliyas_, probably first time in a mainstream movie, but its okay. Myra as Jessica is quite a babe.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Myra as Jessica is quite a babe.



Shiiit but she dies in the movie.....


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ Yes. Because she is Jessica.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Layer Cake*............................6.8/10


I found this movie boring, I and few of my friends started watching this movie, I went to sleep in between and they finished it (whereas I invited 'em to watch it telling its a very good movie)



a_medico said:


> *Band Baaja Baarat* - Lovely. Breath of fresh air. Nice soundtrack.



Is it so......yet to watch.



> Did anybody watch *Monsters* yet? Would like to read regular member's take on it.


Are you talking about the new(2010) movie?

*Le Corbeau: The Raven (1943) - IMDb 7.5/10*

The story took time to build up but then it really engrossing. I could not get the ending though.

b/w I use "Extreme Movie Manager" for cataloging purpose


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes. Mosters, 2010 release.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 14, 2011)

Finlay I was able to import my all movies from IMDB to icheckmovies, here check out my profile ...

*www.icheckmovies.com/profile/unchecked/sam9s/

*1,145* in total, I am sure couple of hundereds are still missing which I will add as and when I remember them. Movie Hookers here, whats your score ..... (genuine plzzz


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2011)

Day Of The Dead 2008 - A great zombie movie 7.5/10.
A Wonderful Life - 9.5/10


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> haha yes.. Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron 1983 mast movie hai. .



Om Puri and Pankaj kapoor were hilarious....hahahha....lolz

Watched "The Fighter"....awesome acting by Christian Bale
and "Yeh Saali Zindagi".....story was ok but lot of slang lang....all in all worth a watch

Watched "The Fighter"....awesome acting by Christian Bale
and "Yeh Saali Zindagi".....story was ok but lot of slang lang....all in all worth a watch


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 14, 2011)

The Notebook (2004) - 9/10

Perfect movie to watch on valentines day with your valentine


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

Watched 'Faster' yesterday. I liked it very much. Dwayne really can act 

Faster (2010) - IMDb


----------



## R2K (Feb 15, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Finlay I was able to import my all movies from IMDB to icheckmovies, here check out my profile ...
> 
> sam9s's profile - iCheckMovies.com
> 
> *1,145* in total, I am sure couple of hundereds are still missing which I will add as and when I remember them. Movie Hookers here, whats your score ..... (genuine plzzz




^^
WOW nice and huge collection dude.....
Did u just add hollywood movies?
Mine was 852 when i last counted...But i indexed only hollywood movies...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2011)

Watched *Sanctum *and *The Mechanic* today...

If it weren't for James Cameron, I would have never watched Sanctum. The movie left much to be desired.

The Mechanic too was depressing to say the least. I think The Transporter series had really set a high standard for Jason Statham. Since I expected more from this film.

I would give Sanctum a *5.5* for introducing us to the new world of caves, and The Mechanic a *6*, only because it ends well.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 16, 2011)

*Confessions* (2010) - A teacher's story who plan a revenge on her teen students. Japan's this year entry for the oscars. It has a very Japanese touch to it and Oscar jury would definitely not relate to it. Something like sending _Peeli Live_ or _Paheli_ to Oscars. It has a surprise teen torture and is very violent. Good execution though. Watch it if you are in a mood to watch something different.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

The Descent 1 7/10
The Descent 2 5/10


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Confessions* (2010) - A teacher's story who plan a revenge on her teen students. Japan's this year entry for the oscars. It has a very Japanese touch to it and Oscar jury would definitely not relate to it. Something like sending _Peeli Live_ or _Paheli_ to Oscars. It has a surprise teen torture and is very violent. Good execution though. Watch it if you are in a mood to watch something different.



Imma jumping over it soon


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 16, 2011)

hot zubs said:


> The Notebook (2004) - 9/10
> 
> Perfect movie to watch on valentines day with your valentine



If I'm not mistaken this movie was remade in Hindi as U Me Aur Hum.
Have heard from couple of people that its good. Since I already watched the Hindi one thought may not be worth it.
Anyways will watch it now.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ _U me aur hum_ was a lame remake. Do watch the original. Also recommended _Away from her_, which in my opinion is better than _The Notebook_. And also watch _A moment to remember_, a korean movie, which is better than all the above!




Faun said:


> Imma jumping over it soon



I knew you'd definitely do it


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 16, 2011)

*The Butterfly Effect - 8/10 *
I liked it, what about the 2 sequels ? Those are poorly rated.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> *The Butterfly Effect - 8/10 *
> I liked it, what about the 2 sequels ? Those are poorly rated.



Totally depends what kind of Genre you like.
If you into time travel concept (like I am), you would like the other two parts too.
But of course, its rare that a sequel can match the success of its predecessors. And The Butterfly Effect is no exception.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 17, 2011)

"The Gods Must by Crazy"
  Its a Funfilled Comedy Movie


   Dont Miss It!


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ There are supposedly 5 parts of this movie. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 17, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> If I'm not mistaken this movie was remade in Hindi as U Me Aur Hum.
> Have heard from couple of people that its good. Since I already watched the Hindi one thought may not be worth it.
> Anyways will watch it now.



i haven't watched 'U Me Aur Hum' so cant comment on it...

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Patiala House (2011) - 6/10

thought that there will be a lot of rona dhona in it, but i was wrong its a good time pass movie...


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> WOW nice and huge collection dude.....
> Did u just add hollywood movies?
> Mine was 852 when i last counted...But i indexed only hollywood movies...



yep only Hollywood movies, I mean non Indian, as I have added Korean/world cinema as well.....still atleast 100-150 movies, left as I cant recall them and I did not rate them on IMDB so they are practically missing. But will add them as and when I remember....

*Toy Story 3* ...... well pretty decent movie, I missed 2 and I cant recall 1, so in that aspect this one was pretty new to me ...... cute story, very well animated and dubbed. Story is just about toys wanting to be played with............. and that too with their original masters ......... cute little senti script ...... well executed ..... *6.8/10* for this ...


----------



## rockfella (Feb 18, 2011)

Apocalypse: The Second World War TV Show - National Geographic Channel - Asia

This is THE BEST docu one can watch afa WW2 goes. Awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 18, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Toy Story 3* ...... well pretty decent movie, I missed 2 and I cant recall 1, so in that aspect this one was pretty new to me ...... cute story, very well animated and dubbed. Story is just about toys wanting to be played with............. and that too with their original masters ......... cute little senti script ...... well executed ..... *6.8/10* for this ...



If you'd watched Toy Story 1 & 2 & then watched 3, you'd have loved it a lot more...toy story 3 is the perfect ending to the whole toy story series....it couldn't have been better.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 18, 2011)

*Kundun* A bio about 14th Dalai Lama. Brilliant acting, good visuals and great haunting soundtrack. Mostly neglected despite directed by Scorcese.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 18, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is there any site which regularly updates about the latest English DVD Releases.
> In IMDB it just gives the list of recently released movies and the upcoming release.
> I remember there was one blog which used to constantly update the latest DVD releases.



Guys I'm Sorry asking this question again. Just wanted to check if there is any site which lists the DVD Releases for English movies atleast which has history  for the past couple of months releases.

I think there is something called rlslog.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 18, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm Sorry asking this question again. Just wanted to check if there is any site which lists the DVD Releases for English movies atleast which has history  for the past couple of months releases.
> 
> I think there is something called rlslog.



ROTTEN TOMATOES: New Releases


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anybody watched any of the following movies?
Flipper
A Private Function
Please let me know if anybody has watched it.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Sorry, havn't even heard of it


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

Watched 'The Road'. The Road (2009) - IMDb

Unbelievably awesome.


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2011)

^Agreed 

How to train your dragon was very good.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Love and Other Drugs - 7/10*
A different romantic comedy.Great acting by the lead actors.I never knew Jake Gyllenhaal was the prince in the prince of persia movie, while watching this film.I checked his profile in IMDB after watching this movie, then only I knew that he was the prince.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2011)

Last movie I watched was The Good, The Bad & The Ugly(for the 2nd time) 

Best western movie of all time IMO. Tuco was awesome and ennio morricone's soundtrack was excellent.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2011)

*Copland* ....wow another worth flick from 1990sss, with Sly in an altogether different role. Total non action, purely expression, body language based character, which was executed by sly with perfection. Story is not absolutely unique, it about corrupt cops running a town and sly in the middle of it, rest you can infer ...... its not like the usual good cop bad cop play, the pace is pretty slow and gives us the full chance to absorb the characters. The changeover is not rapid, happens with due course and is very believable, ending leaves you gasping ...... pretty good movie .....*7/10*


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2011)

Dark Water - 6/10.
Session 9 - 7/10


----------



## buddyram (Feb 20, 2011)

calling all the south indian digitans 

  "Anusuya" which was made in telugu is psychological thriller and even it was remade in Kannada as "Anu"

Do Watch It


----------



## Neuron (Feb 20, 2011)

District 9 - 8.2/10


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 20, 2011)

what sort of a rating is 8.2?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2011)

^Ask Sam


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> what sort of a rating is 8.2?


82 on 100.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

Too much good movies for me...
Watched 'The Sunset Limited' yesterday.
The Sunset Limited (TV 2011) - IMDb
Frankly I didn't understand the last 10-12 minutes


----------



## Neuron (Feb 20, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> what sort of a rating is 8.2?



8 for being a good movie and .2 for some aspects of the movie that i think is better or something like that or similar,if you know what i mean.


----------



## Krow (Feb 20, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> what sort of a rating is 8.2?


If you can find some of my older posts on this forum, you may be able to see some 8.98 and 8.75 and 7.83 type ratings.  That was way back when I went on a sci-fi barrage and used to watch 2-5 sci-fi movies every day. 

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

Found some of those posts: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...t-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-219.html

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

Just remembered the old times... Someone had actually rated The Man From Earth: 250,000/10


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 21, 2011)

The Tourist.

The Tourist (2010) - IMDb

Well, I liked it


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2011)

Gonna review couple of movies I saw in recent past.

*Amanush (Bengali-2010) 6/10*

A psycho village boy falls in love with a city girl (see the uniqueness  ) but the girl loves someone else. Boy elopes with the girl and....watch it (if you have nothing better to do)

Why 6? Only for the lead actor Soham. He did such a marvelous job in this movie, he deserves all the praise he can. Some overacting noticed but can be overlooked. The actress is let down.

*Role Models 6/10*

Nothing special. Has shadows of "School of Rock".

*7 Khoon Maaf 7/10*

Let me tell you one thing, if you are getting bad reviews about it, don't pay heed to it. A good watch if you are into dark movies. 

BUT, the movie is not perfect though. Has problem with pace and flow. 

Acting: PRIYANKA and Gunga  Othes mentionable are Neil Nitin Mukesh, Irfan Khan and Annu Kapoor.

But, I would say Vidya Balan's character in Ishqiya was more seductive than Priyanaka's, either Priyanka's role demanded certain amount for ignorance or she failed to go that level.

Do watch (*remember its about Priyanka's character not her killing her seven husbands*)

P.S. watch out for guest appearance of Usha Utthup and Ruskin Bond


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Ask Sam



lolzz  Mine goes like x.0, x.3, x.5, x.8, y ......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

buddyram said:


> calling all the south indian digitans
> 
> "Anusuya" which was made in telugu is psychological thriller and even it was remade in Kannada as "Anu"
> 
> Do Watch It



I watched Anasuya when it was out in theaters. Not psychological, but good thriller. Who are the leads in kannada version?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2011)

*Tropa De Elite 2 8/10*

When you see "Tropa De Elite" or its sequel you feel like you are watching another bollywood movie on corruption and police, politics etc involvement in it. But the fact is that the movie is from Brazil and the brazil citizens claim the scenario is very true there too.

May be corruption works same everywhere, has a same method and has a same face.

Do check this out for sure.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2011)

*NARC* One to the top investigative gritty movies I have seen. The best part of the movie is it stays far away from anything that is predictable. Story involves an undercover narcotics officer (*Jason Patric*) who is lured back on an investigation (involving another dead narc officer) that has run cold and has ended with a dead end. Jason along with splendidly performed character of *Henry Oak by Ray Liotta* starts off with the investigaton. Ray has played this character with pure conviction. The story from there keeps unfolding ups and downs, with a very well executed climax. I just loved the ending and how scripts unfolds the actual plot. Another good movie in recent times ...... *6.8/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

The Disappearance of Alice Creed: 6.5/10


----------



## abhidev (Feb 23, 2011)

Scarface..........best mafia movie i have ever seen....awesome acting by Alpacino...


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 23, 2011)

Guys any good recommendations on comedy movies. Preferably not Sex Comedies.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ Try Mr. Bean's Holiday - it's great comedy movie - actually you an try out any Mr. Bean series movie - they are all good


----------



## buddyram (Feb 24, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I watched Anasuya when it was out in theaters. Not psychological, but good thriller. Who are the leads in kannada version?



pooja gandhi of "mungaru male" fame played d lead role in Kannada

I liked the kannada version


----------



## asingh (Feb 24, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Scarface..........best mafia movie i have ever seen....awesome acting by Alpacino...



Yups is a good one. 

Agneepath...!


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> The Tourist.
> 
> The Tourist (2010) - IMDb
> 
> Well, I liked it



me too


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good recommendations on comedy movies. Preferably not Sex Comedies.



Dumb and Dumber is really funny.....


----------



## asingh (Feb 24, 2011)

Night at the Roxbury
School of Rock

Comedies.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi frnds, This is a query. I know this has been shared on this thread. Can somebody pls help me remember the name of a movie, which I forgot.
The whole movie was shot in a single room, where some lawyers or judges were discussing a crime scene. And its black and white.
Sorry, but its just that, the posts in this thread are increasing at a greater pace then I can keep a tab on 

Also, I have heard that a similar film (of Bollywood) is there, of which Om Puri was an actor of. If you know, please share the name of this film too.
Thanks.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ 12 Angry Men


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hi frnds, This is a query. I know this has been shared on this thread. Can somebody pls help me remember the name of a movie, which I forgot.
> The whole movie was shot in a single room, where some lawyers or judges were discussing a crime scene. And its black and white.
> Sorry, but its just that, the posts in this thread are increasing at a greater pace then I can keep a tab on
> 
> ...


12 Angry Men and Ek Ruka Hua Faisla. Surprisingly the latter is also very good just as the inspiration.

*EDIT*: Did you say Om Puri? He is not in ARHF IIRC.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2011)

Watched 'The Next Three Days', and I loved this thriller very very much. All I can say imdb reviews sucks big time.
The Next Three Days (2010) - IMDb


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah, sometimes you just can't trust the reviews. Everyone has his own set of standards


----------



## Mike_tech (Feb 24, 2011)

Movie: Social Network
Language:English
Genre: tech


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks esumitkumar and Rahim.
It was indeed 12 Angry Men, and Ek Ruka Hua Faisla.

Surprisingly, ERHF scores 8.4 on IMDB, even though it seems a copy of 12 Angry Men.
I am guessing, the story would also be the same in Bollywood version too. And despite of it, its funny to see following line on 12 Angry Men page, _"Top 250 #7 | Nominated for 3 Oscars. Another 13 wins & 6 nominations"_ and not even a single such award for ERHF :]


Now I am confused. Which should I see first?


----------



## R2K (Feb 24, 2011)

how is the bollywood flick UDAAN...
the plot seems to be great..
is it worth watching?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2011)

R2K said:


> how is the bollywood flick UDAAN...
> the plot seems to be great..
> is it worth watching?


BEST of 2010.

A must must watch


----------



## R2K (Feb 24, 2011)

^^cool....gonna get it now


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ And it was shot in Jamshedpur. 

Although you might find it little slow if you're not into such serious movies.


----------



## choudang (Feb 25, 2011)

The Classic
My Girl and I
A Moment To Remember
Lover’s Concerto

Language: Korean
Genre: Romance

ps: warning, tears might be unstoppable


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2011)

The Fighter- Christian Bale was awesome...

Black Swan- Amazing movie with really good acting by Natalie Portman

This years Oscar Nominations for the best movie has some really good entries....I can't really say which one should win..


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Try Mr. Bean's Holiday - it's great comedy movie - actually you an try out any Mr. Bean series movie - they are all good



*Actually You!*
Is that a movie as well?
I have already watched Mr. Bean's Holiday. Also watched Johnny English.
I think there are only two movies bases on Mr. Bean as far as I know. Need to check out the other bean movie.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Thanks esumitkumar and Rahim.
> It was indeed 12 Angry Men, and Ek Ruka Hua Faisla.
> 
> Surprisingly, ERHF scores 8.4 on IMDB, even though it seems a copy of 12 Angry Men.
> ...


As I said, both are great movies and some scenes are frame-by-frame and even similar camera angles copy.
Go with 12 Angry Men first and then watch and compare/contrast.


----------



## reddead (Feb 25, 2011)

scott pilgrim vs the world[a must watch for all the gamerz]
inglorious basterds
127 hours


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 25, 2011)

How is 127 hours?


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ gud movie


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 25, 2011)

Can someone suggest me really interesting movies based on real life stories.
For eg one of my favourites
*Catch Me If U Can based on the life of Frank William Abagnale*


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2011)

*The People vs. Larry Flynt 8/10*

You have seen biopics of persons from various fields, how about the man behind _Hustler_ (THE HUSTLER!!!)

I liked the movie a lot. A really inspiring movie on freedom of speech. I'm not sure if I agree with the explanation given against defamation but sure its a movie which redefines freedom.

Woody Harrelson as Larry Flynt did a marvelous job same as Courtney Love as Althea, his wife.

I found some similarities with "Guru" movie. See, this movie and you would know what I mean.

B/W, I have some issues with some scenes with this movie.

Initial scene showing Larry Flynt as kid does not at all make any impact to the movie. Why was it kept?

P.S. This movie is about Hustler so expect a lot of nudity.


----------



## reddead (Feb 25, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Can someone suggest me really interesting movies based on real life stories.
> For eg one of my favourites
> *Catch Me If U Can based on the life of Frank William Abagnale*



The pursuit of happiness starring will smith is also based on a real story


----------



## Neuron (Feb 25, 2011)

Kingdom of Heaven - 8.4/10


----------



## R2K (Feb 25, 2011)

the cottage(4.5/10)
i don't understand why does british horror movies feel more like comedy flicks?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2011)

^ and how about our Desi Ramsay versions? 

@Neuron: I am addicted to its OST by Zimmer. It was a fair representation of the conflict.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Due Date (2010) - 7/10

Good for a one time watch.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys.
I think in a thread whose name is, "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians", should not contain posts of the movies which have ratings (atleast) below 7.
And no one time watch etc.. either!

Just thought to drop by and put my two cents... thanks..


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually this thread has been used as "Last movie you watched" for ages.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

And this makes me go  and


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> Night at the Roxbury
> School of Rock
> 
> Comedies.


Both are true classics. I used to wait for re-runs of Roxbury on HBO back when it first aired. Also would tilt my head whenever I heard "What is Love?"  

Here are some of the quotes I really love from that movie (grabbed from IMDB):



> Kamehl Butabi: What are you doing? You come in to my store and cut up my plants and make toys of them!
> Doug Butabi: It's *NOT* a toy! It's a club with a jungle theme!
> Kamehl Butabi: You're a jungle theme!





> Steve: What's up? Wanna dance?
> Vivica: Yes.
> Steve: Alright, take it easy.
> Doug Butabi: Steve, she said yes!
> Steve: ...what?





> Kamehl Butabi: Idiot boy go cover the cash register.





> Mr. Zadir: Dooey did you just grab my ass?
> Dooey: Sir from where I'm standing that is a physical impossibility.
> Mr. Zadir: I know your tricks Dooey.





> Steve (reciting his wedding speech) : Emily, I used to see you outside my fathers store and then we went on some dates and you let me have sex with you. Oh! I'm done.





> Cambi: There you are. We got scared.
> Doug: Of who, we'll kick his ass.
> Cambi: No, we got scared someone stole you away from us.
> Doug: Oh...
> ...


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2011)

^^
Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up......!!!

And not to say, the excellent soundtrack with La Bouche, Ace of Base, Haddaway, Bee Gees, Cyndi Lauper...."The Boss", REM.

Love this movie...!


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hey guys.
> I think in a thread whose name is, "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians", should not contain posts of the movies which have ratings (atleast) below 7.
> And no one time watch etc.. either!
> 
> Just thought to drop by and put my two cents... thanks..



But there's toins on movies which did not get at-least 7 rating but still they are great to watch.

For eg. Silent Hill has rating of 6.5 but I can easily give it 8/8.5 and many will agree with me that this is a great movie though underrated.

But Unfogiven though has higher rating I did not like it that much !

It depends on the mindset if one will like a movie or not and and every people has his choice with different taste but every one is free to recommend movies ( that he thinks as a much watch ) to others always


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up...Whatsss up......!!!
> 
> And not to say, the excellent soundtrack with La Bouche, Ace of Base, Haddaway, Bee Gees, Cyndi Lauper...."The Boss", REM.
> ...


Amen brother. This movie's soundtrack was absolutely fantastic. Watch Bowfinger & Beverly Hills Ninja, they are one of those 90's under-rated flicks which shouldn't be missed.


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2011)

^^
Seen em' both. Though now when you bring it up good old 90's and those school years, and the evergreen 80's. Am still an 80's and 90's everything freak...!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Seen em' both. Though now when you bring it up good old 90's and those school years, and the evergreen 80's. Am still an 80's and 90's everything freak...!


Right back at ya' man. From one 80's movie fan to another.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 26, 2011)

How to Train Your Dragon - 7.3/10


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

FINAL FANTASY :THE ADVENT CHILDREN
best FF movie so far now


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Right back at ya' man. From one 80's movie fan to another.



Which are your favorites from the 80's. VCR days..?



Piyush said:


> FINAL FANTASY :THE ADVENT CHILDREN
> best FF movie so far now



That is a good one. Soundtrack is awesome. Has real heart for sure. 

Cloud Strife.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> That is a good one. Soundtrack is awesome. Has real heart for sure.
> 
> Cloud Strife.


that boy has a load of personality


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2011)

^^
Is there any movie with TIDUS..?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

FF 10 i suppose


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> Which are your favorites from the 80's. VCR days..?


A lot of them. I was (and still am) mostly into comedy and horror movies from the 80's. They were pure gems and can never be replicated in the modern era. VCR days were usually restricted to the 90's flicks. Our local video rental stores didn't have a lot of 80's flicks on VHS tapes back then. 

I'll list mine once I have some spare time. In the mean time, why not list yours, anything, just off the top of your head.


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

^^
Some being:

Rambo II
Top Gun
Rain Man
48H
Return of the Jedi
Beverly Hills Cop
The Untouchables
Policy Academy
Aliens
Lethal Weapon
Naked Gun
Purple Rain
Die Hard


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hey guys.
> I think in a thread whose name is, "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians", should not contain posts of the movies which have ratings (atleast) below 7.
> And no one time watch etc.. either!
> 
> Just thought to drop by and put my two cents... thanks..



lol and what about people who rate a movie a "One time watch" AND at the same time rate it to 7/10 ..


----------



## R2K (Feb 28, 2011)

Twillight Eclipse(2/10)
Well the movie was a borefest.....BTW i have a doubt after watching the 3 movies in the series....Even the main character edward raised the same doubt in the movie
Why are the werewolves guys not wearing a damn shirt
Did they actually run out of money going to gym and taking all those steriods?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Can someone suggest me really interesting movies based on real life stories.
> For eg one of my favourites
> *Catch Me If U Can based on the life of Frank William Abagnale*



Watch '*Zodiac*'...true story based on serial killer who was not caught by the police for yrs...awesome movie.

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

1408 is also a good movie.....nice horror flick!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off [1986]
Groundhog Day[1993]
The Constant Gardener[2005]


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmm, Kings Speech won the Oscar, thought Inception would get it. , though the have same number of'em


----------



## R2K (Feb 28, 2011)

How are these 2 movies? Are they worth watching
Analyze this(1999)Analyze This (1999) - IMDb
Analyze That (2002) Analyze That (2002) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2011)

R2K said:


> How are these 2 movies? Are they worth watching
> Analyze this(1999)Analyze This (1999) - IMDb


Good movie. Have you seen its hindi remake "Hum Kisise Kum Nahi" (Amitabh, Ajay, Sanjoay DUtt and Aish)?


> Analyze That (2002) Analyze That (2002) - IMDb


Not that good....


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ Sure. If you like comedy, the first one seems half time watch


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 28, 2011)

Just finished watching *Juno*. What a movie !


----------



## humpakistani (Mar 1, 2011)

Grease => starring John Travolta is one of my best movie and i want to watch it again and again


----------



## R2K (Mar 1, 2011)

Not another teen movie (8/10)
i just loved it !!

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

Gonna watch 
Dhobi Ghat and Dil To Baccha Hai Ji


----------



## Neuron (Mar 2, 2011)

Up - 8/10


----------



## R2K (Mar 2, 2011)

Dil To Baccha Hai Ji (8/10)
Only hindi movie after 3 idiots that really made me laugh

Dhobi Ghat(3/10)
i didn't really understand what that movie was trying to say?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

A Christmas Carol  - 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2011)

R2K said:


> *Dil To Baccha Hai Ji (8/10)*
> Only hindi movie after 3 idiots that really made me laugh



I have got mostly mixed reviews on this movie. Not sure to give it a try.


----------



## R2K (Mar 2, 2011)

^^
If u r looking for a fun movie...go watch it
IMO the characters were really fictional...i think u can't find  ppl with similar menatlity as of the chacters in this movie anywhere in real life


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2011)

The Illusionist (French- L'Illusionniste) 

one of the nominations at the oscars for best animated movies this year...the movie has very less dialogues, almost like mime..its in french with hardly a sentence in english..so you'll need subtitles...but the top quality animation, the art style & the touching story makes this a not to be missed movie. Definitely recommended for fans of animated movies.

9/10 from me..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 2, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> The Illusionist (French- L'Illusionniste)
> 
> one of the nominations at the oscars for best animated movies this year...the movie has very less dialogues, almost like mime..its in french with hardly a sentence in english..so you'll need subtitles...but the top quality animation, the art style & the touching story makes this a not to be missed movie. Definitely recommended for fans of animated movies.
> 
> 9/10 from me..


Even I watched it today 

*The Illusionist 7/10*

When everyone is trying to make their animations more close to real world, these guys went backwords, hands drawn (or it seemed so) visuals and a rugged look to the city and a stunning visual to the greenery and scenic beauty.

I though did not find the story much exceptional or moving. Well they tried to create atmosphere of sympathy and depression very subtly but it was so subtle that you might miss the points if you are not paying close attention to it.

Give it a try.

*Faster 5.5/10*

"The Rock" seems to be getting mature in acting day by day. Good time pass but at times might test your patience.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

Watched 'Restrepo'. Fu(kin awesome
Restrepo (2010) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ My kinda of movie I am going for this one.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

whats so "must watch " in that?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> whats so "must watch " in that?



Well you have to watch it first to understood the 'must' stuff


----------



## hoodiboy (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my all time favorites Dead Poets Society (1989)...!!!


----------



## Neuron (Mar 4, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind  - 8/10


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2011)

Mirrors ( 2008 ) - 6/10
Pulp Fiction - 8/10 - Highly recommended


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2011)

^^
Pulp Fiction is awesome. Each chapter is a movie in itself..!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Each chapter? So is this a series?


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2011)

^^
Actually the movies has 5-6 stories which are all interlinked. So each story can be watched as an entity in itself or all as one. The movie comes with "all". 



> 1. Prologue—The Diner (i)
> 2. Prelude to "Vincent Vega and Marsellus Wallace's Wife"
> 3. "Vincent Vega and Marsellus Wallace's Wife"
> 4. Prelude to "The Gold Watch" (a—flashback, b—present)
> ...



Wikipedia


----------



## Vyom (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow... luks like an Awesome watch!!!
Its much like a series named, "HEROES", in which there were many stories, of different genres, of different countries, races, and possibly of times, but all interlinked for an event, with which they all share their destiny with.

hooohhhuuu.. got chills!!


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2011)

^^
Watch Pulp Fiction. The cast is kick-a$$, and acting is wonderful. Humorous at times -- big time. But as usual Tarantino movies are for the dialogues between the characters.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Watched 'Restrepo'. Fu(kin awesome
> Restrepo (2010) - IMDb





sam9s said:


> ^^ My kinda of movie I am going for this one.



Restrepo is actually a documentary....but its pretty good....

Also, have you guys watched Baraka? LINK.i don't know what to call it....it has no plot, no dialogues, just a lot of scenes from various parts of the world depicting the human civilization & the earth's environment...the cinematography is awesome & some of the time lapse shots are breathtaking...not for casual movie watchers as you will not find any story in it....watch it for the excellent visuals only..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2011)

I watched Baraka some 3-4 years back. You do have choice, that's all


----------



## nims11 (Mar 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow... luks like an Awesome watch!!!
> Its much like a series named, "HEROES", in which there were many stories, of different genres, of different countries, races, and possibly of times, but all interlinked for an event, with which they all share their destiny with.
> 
> hooohhhuuu.. got chills!!



The first 3 seasons were amazing but things start exaggerating in the 4th season... I love the character of hiro nakamura!!!

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




asingh said:


> ^^
> Watch Pulp Fiction. The cast is kick-a$$, and acting is wonderful. Humorous at times -- big time.



agreed....


i watched Band of Brothers(a 10 episode series) couple of years ago and i plan it to watch again after my examination season ends.. its a much watch..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i watched Band of Brothers(a 10 episode series) couple of years ago and i plan it to watch again after my examination season ends.. its a much watch..



Recommended for you- The Pacific & Generation Kill, also try Restrepo... you'll love these.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2011)

*Tangled 8/10*

My bet for this year's Oscar for best animation. Its funny, cute and great visuals.

*Angels and Idiots 8-.5=7.5/10*

This is a weird, unusual and depressing animation movie and obviously not for minors.

Plot :- From IMDB 





> Angel is a selfish, abusive, morally bankrupt man who hangs out as his local bar, berating the other patrons. One day, Angel mysteriously wakes up with a pair of wings on his back. The wings make him do good deeds, contrary to his nature. He desperately tries to rid himself of the good wings, but eventually finds himself fighting those who view the wings as their ticket to fame and fortune



Watch it to watch something different. I bet you would be saying more "WTF" than "WOW" for this animation movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Tangled 8/10*
> 
> My bet for this year's Oscar for best animation. Its funny, cute and great visuals.


This is definitely on my list. My friend was raving about it and said it's a must watch. I guess this weekend would watch Tangled and Tron: Legacy.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2011)

*Murder Ahoy! 7/10*

Got four "Miss Murple" movies, based on famous writer Agatha Crishtie's creation as detective aunt.

First of the lot.

A good watch. Nice to see Miss Murple investigating and her nuances. Funny, interesting and clever.

Next in line : Murder at the Gallop


----------



## eggman (Mar 5, 2011)

Buried - 9/10 

In short..this thriller is about a guy who has been buried alive in a coffin and his struggle to survive with limited resource. Must Watch


----------



## Vyom (Mar 5, 2011)

nims11 said:


> The first 3 seasons were amazing but things start exaggerating in the 4th season... I love the character of hiro nakamura!!!



Yeah.... In fact, the best season was The first, and no season can even came close to what the first provided in terms of shivers.
And I LOVE Hiro Nakamura... and you cant describe it w/o exclamming, "Yatta" !!!!



eggman said:


> Buried - 9/10
> In short..this thriller is about a guy who has been buried alive in a coffin and his struggle to survive with limited resource. Must Watch



One thing I would like to say before anyone is going to watch Buried, is that please watch it possibly in the middle of the night, with all lights closed


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> One thing I would like to say before anyone is going to watch Buried, is that please watch it possibly in the middle of the night, with all lights closed



+1
and if possible , turn off the fan and shut down the windows..
Might be a bit unconfy..but will add to the viewing experience..
thts what I did


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 6, 2011)

eggman said:


> Buried - 9/10
> 
> In short..this thriller is about a guy who has been buried alive in a coffin and his struggle to survive with limited resource. Must Watch



great recommendation there eggman..i'm definitely watching this..

i watched *The King's Speech* today....amazing movie..no wonder it won the Oscar....Colin Firth was brilliant as King George VI & everyone else was just as good...the top notch acting made this a delight to watch...definitely recommended..


----------



## a_medico (Mar 6, 2011)

Wasn't able to open this site after it shifted to new server. Had to open proxy browsing to access it, which used to be too much of pain. I thought my TDF tenure is over. Then suddenly it opened directly today! Hope it stays this way.

*Tron Legacy* - I don't know about the video game but this movie was fun. Though I'd prefer Resident Evil, Silent Hill, and probably Avatar over this, it wasn't disappointing. On top it, it has an awesome background score by the oscar nominated geniuses, Daft Funk. Already addicted to the OST.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2011)

*Murder at the gallop 7.5/10*

Margaret Rutherford is awesome as Miss Marple in this series!!!
If not Agatha Christie's storyline, Margaret Rutherford can only be the reason to watch this movie.

Plot: From IMDB


> The old and wealthy Mr. Enderby dies of a heart attack but the ever suspicious Miss Marple has her doubts. Who or what gave him a heart attack? Enderby's poor relatives gather at the The Gallop, a combined boarding-house and riding school. Miss Marple also gets there to find out if any of them had any particular reasons to see him dead.




*Rope 8/10*

First the plot: from IMDB


> Two young men strangle their "inferior" classmate, hide his body in their apartment, and invite his friends and family to a dinner party as a means to challenge the "perfection" of their crime.



Now, let me tell you this is a Hitchcock movie and only he can dare to deal with such subjects.
A very unsettling and weird subject is discussed here. Throughout gripping with a perfect cast (includes James Stewart!).
A must watch.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

The Hurt Locker


----------



## nims11 (Mar 6, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Tron Legacy* - I don't know about the video game but this movie was fun. Though I'd prefer Resident Evil, Silent Hill, and probably Avatar over this, it wasn't disappointing. On top it, it has an awesome background score by the oscar nominated geniuses, Daft Funk. Already addicted to the OST.



I played Silent Hill on PSP and it was amazing. Powerful storyline.. the unique part was that u dont have to kill the monsters and instead had to dodge them!!

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




thetechfreak said:


> The Hurt Locker



Loved it although according to most of my friends, it was slow and boring...
but i am a war-movie junkie and i liked it


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2011)

7 khoon maaf.

The story has some great potentials.But it could not bloom properly due to poor characterization,dialogues and presentation.

With such a unique story the film should have been the best one.I think not much thoughts were given before making the film,
After some time it feels very much boring.

What the story demanded from the film was
1.Style
2.Presentation
3.Non linear narraton to make it more interesting.
4.surprising elements
5.climax.

The film follows the traditionally old linear storyline.

Normally i dont believe in rating movies but for this one i would give max 2.5/5.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys need a small help. Purchased a new LCD monitor recently and want to watch HD Movies to check the quality etc. Should I look for HDRips, Blu Ray Rips and how big the size should be to enjoy the quality?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the quality of video you can enjoy solely depends on the size of LCD that you have purchased.
For a standard size of an LCD, i.e, 19 - 21", a 720p videos should suffice, which are mostly HDRips. But anything bigger than that, I think, you have to go for 1080p, which are BRips.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2011)

7 khoon maaf -- 2/5

oops..its 5 & not 10


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 7 khoon maaf -- 2/10



if it is that bad, why is it in must watch movies list?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Trust me! I am trying to find out the same thing, that why the hell have this thread became, from "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians" to "Boriiing movies that Digitians just watched" thread !!!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ LOL


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2011)

Lets appeal to movie buffs to mention only good movies watched and *rated personally* by them and use the forgotten "Must Not...." thread.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah... and in keeping up with the spirit.. I am contributing a name, from my repository of Awesome movies list..
"Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" (2005)

Amazing movie. Watch it to awaken your appetite for chocolates!!! Granted it's a little childish. But the star of "Charlie and..." is none other then... "Johnny Depp".

Don't know, howz, Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971), since it looks as if, the modern version is based on this. But it should be great too, considering the stars it got, on IMDB.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 7 khoon maaf -- 2/10



If not anything "7 Khoon Maaf" can't be rated as low as "2". Even if get disgusted by the concept, you had had to appreciate Priyanka's effort in that role.

And, before you rate any movie always consider these things and then rate,
1>Story
2>Directing
3>Cinematography
4>Acting skills of cast
5>Editing



vineet369 said:


> Yeah... and in keeping up with the spirit.. I am contributing a name, from my repository of Awesome movies list..
> "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" (2005)
> 
> Amazing movie. Watch it to awaken your appetite for chocolates!!! Granted it's a little childish. But the star of "Charlie and..." is none other then... "Johnny Depp".
> ...



And that is an AWESOME movie?

That is why I always say, there is not good or bad movie, its your perspective only.

*Murder most foul 7.5/10*

Third movie from "Miss Marple" series. Its the screen adaptation of original novel "Mrs. McGinty's dead".
When I read the story I liked it very much. As usual it was very complex and involved analysis of human psychology but the story is so so much changed for movie that the screenplay write can claim he has written it (as it happened with "5 point someone" and "3 Idiots").
Still all twists are turns are intact and you will enjoy for sure.
Margaret Rutherford as Miss Jane Marple is awesome as always.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2011)

*Robot* - I mean WTF. How could this become a huge blockbuster? Rajni talking to mosquitoes! Too much. And wtf was Aishwarya even doing there?

Weird people. Weird nation.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And that is an AWESOME movie?
> That is why I always say, there is not good or bad movie, its your perspective only.



Yeah.. U r right, I exaggerated the impact by mentioning it as "AWESOME".
But, I quite enjoyed the movie. It has a nice fantasy feel. Gives a positive message. Is surprisingly interesting, and has Space Odyssey reference! And (again mentioning) a lot of Chocolate!

Perfect to be watched on 8th Mar, for Women's day with mom. hehe.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Robot* - I mean WTF. How could this become a huge blockbuster? Rajni talking to mosquitoes! Too much. And wtf was Aishwarya even doing there?
> 
> Weird people. Weird nation.



Yes. Touche. My Opinion rhymes with yours. I watched it in Telugu though.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> if it is that bad, why is it in must watch movies list?





vineet369 said:


> ^^ Trust me! I am trying to find out the same thing, that why the hell have this thread became, from "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians" to "Boriiing movies that Digitians just watched" thread !!!





Rahim said:


> Lets appeal to movie buffs to mention only good movies watched and *rated personally* by them and use the forgotten "Must Not...." thread.



Personally if you ask me, its not possible to discuses _"must watch"_ without bringing the _"must not" _and vice versa, both are inter-witted and its but obvious the reference of bad piece of cinema would come along while you discuses the worthy flicks .......... anyway my next iteration ...

*Faster* ...... Watch Dwayne Johnson (a.k.a ROCK) kick some serious ass in this fast paced action flick. Well as the discription suggestd it does exactly what it needs to do. D.Johnson fit for the role perfectly ... A cold mean ruthless dude, big muscles looking for revenge, what else do you need ......... the good thing with this flick is ... it does it without being too flashy and corny. Action is not at all over the top infact action is bit subtle, (Transporter fans ... looks elsewhere  .... but the tension and interest is maintained throughout the movie ..... enjoyable action flick .....*6.5/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need a small help. Purchased a new LCD monitor recently and want to watch HD Movies to check the quality etc. Should I look for HDRips, Blu Ray Rips and how big the size should be to enjoy the quality?



Guys any more suggestions on this?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Yes. Touche. My Opinion rhymes with yours. I watched it in Telugu though.



I mean brainless movies are fine. I enjoy Mithunda's 90s movies, Gunda being my favorite. But Mithunda never crossed his limits and made a supergrosser. Personally, I still rate Mithunda more over Rajani.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 8, 2011)

Hall Pass(2011) - 8/10...its a must watch for all the guys....

Warning: Do not watch with your girlfriends as it is surely gonna embarrass you...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Rajni talking to mosquitoes! Too much.
> *



Buddy he is Rajnikanth there is nothing which Rajni Can't.....
old rajni jokes


----------



## R2K (Mar 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Robot* - I mean WTF. How could this become a huge blockbuster? Rajni talking to mosquitoes! Too much. And wtf was Aishwarya even doing there?
> 
> Weird people. Weird nation.



Dude...u must expect these kind of bullshit in movies made by tamil directors

Sometimes while watching some of the tamil action flicks i wondered whether the director were actually retarded or were they too drunk while filming
Biggest flaw is that they just hate dealing with physics....and i just don't understand why?????

Did u watch Shivaji - the blockbuster from Rajani kanth
Damn man..I think if a pregnant women watches that retarded movie then her baby is sure gonna come out as a retard


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Shivaji was better than Robot in terms of action


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Hall Pass(2011) - 8/10...its a must watch for all the guys....
> 
> Warning: Do not watch with your girlfriends as it is surely gonna embarrass you...



In my list now. But what to embarrass? I mean I think everyone is open with their gfs, so nudity and all don't bother.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> In my list now. But what to embarrass? I mean I think everyone is open with their gfs, so nudity and all don't bother.



depends on the type of GF one have....if she dnt like it than dnt watch it in front of her...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Hall Pass(2011) - 8/10...its a must watch for all the guys....
> 
> Warning: Do not watch with your girlfriends as it is surely gonna embarrass you...


Thanks for the Warning. Please do include these warnings in near future as well. It would be great.


Zangetsu said:


> depends on the type of GF one have....if she dnt like it than dnt watch it in front of her...


Would agree with Zangetsu completely.


----------



## R2K (Mar 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Shivaji was better than Robot in terms of action



Yeah maybe....
But How on god's green earth can a man fight like this
He just beat the **** out of 100s of guys all alone
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=69eFR-_8rTA

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

Road Trip.....awesome comedy


----------



## abhidev (Mar 8, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> In my list now. But what to embarrass? I mean I think everyone is open with their gfs, so nudity and all don't bother.



Its not coz of nudity...but coz that movie has shown how and what really guy thinks about girls/women and what all are his fantasies...


----------



## nims11 (Mar 8, 2011)

Watched MARS ATTACKs!! did the makers intentionally make it funny or were they serious abt it??!! it was ridiculous but i loved it...


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Its not coz of nudity...but coz that movie has shown how and what really guy thinks about girls/women and what all are his fantasies...



Are girls any different then ?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> Yeah maybe....
> But How on god's green earth can a man fight like this
> He just beat the **** out of 100s of guys all alone
> YouTube - Shivaji fight



Why not? Have you not seen Neo doing this? 




> Road Trip.....awesome comedy


Did u watch "Eurotrip"?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> Are girls any different then ?


They are from Venus you know. 

Back on topic, just completed watching Tron: Legacy. Pretty good movie. Wasn't exceptionally good, but met my expectations, to some extent.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> just completed watching Tron: Legacy. Pretty good movie. Wasn't exceptionally good, but met my expectations, to some extent.



Have you watched the Original TRON (1982)? I had felt asleep many times during that movie.  But it was amazing to even think that it must be visual effects breakthrough in that era!
I had watched the original, before watching TRON Legacy on theater. And the world shown in the sequel was spectacular! Didn't dissapointed a bit, considering how boring the original was!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't seen the 80's Tron. To be honest, I wanted to watch Tron: Legacy in 3D, when it was showing in cinemas. It would have been great to experience the virtual world in 3D. But due to time constraints, I couldn't make it. So had to settle for the DVD experience.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys please suggest some movies which will look great in HD or Blu Ray.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> Are girls any different then ?



No they are not....but they don't make it obvious


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest some movies which will look great in HD or Blu Ray.



1) Jurassic Park Series from Steven Speilberg
2) The Incredible Hulk
3) King Kong
4) Avatar
5) Transformers 1 & 2
6) Kung fu Panda


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest some movies which will look great in HD or Blu Ray.



Strange! I used to thought, ANY movie looks good in HD.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Not all dude. Recent Black Swan is one of the good examples in that regard.


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 9, 2011)

^^^

Actually most of the new ones with SFX look good at HD.

say true grit, kings speech they have no effect in HD. atleast for me. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I haven't seen the 80's Tron. To be honest, I wanted to watch Tron: Legacy in 3D, when it was showing in cinemas. It would have been great to experience the virtual world in 3D. But due to time constraints, I couldn't make it. So had to settle for the DVD experience.



You-a-mod. . :O

j/k.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest some movies which will look great in HD or Blu Ray.



1) Saving Private Ryan
2) The Thin Red Line
3) Braveheart
4) Gladiator (The new remastered version)
5) Black Hawk Down


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 1) Jurassic Park Series from Steven Speilberg
> 2) The Incredible Hulk
> 3) King Kong
> 4) Avatar
> ...


Thanks Dude!


Third Eye said:


> 1) Saving Private Ryan
> 2) The Thin Red Line
> 3) Braveheart
> 4) Gladiator (The new remastered version)
> 5) Black Hawk Down


Thanks Third eye


vineet369 said:


> Strange! I used to thought, ANY movie looks good in HD.


Actually I don't want to disclose the source for these movies.I hope you understand. So I thought better to choose some which will look great on HD say an action or science fiction as compared to a normal Drama or Comedy series


vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Not all dude. Recent Black Swan is one of the good examples in that regard.


With regards to what? I didnt get you on this. you say black swan is good in HD or not so good in HD


m-jeri said:


> ^^^
> Actually most of the new ones with SFX look good at HD.
> say true grit, kings speech they have no effect in HD. atleast for me.


I didnt get you on this


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ No. He meant Black Swan was pathetic in HD. Since it has some very graphic scenes in them. (by trailer, not seen the movie though.)


----------



## Neuron (Mar 9, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 7.4/10

The movie is good,packed with some enjoyable stunts.But i didn't find the story to be quite digestible,like a human disappearing completely into the digital world and such.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ No. He meant Black Swan was pathetic in HD. Since it has some very graphic scenes in them. (by trailer, not seen the movie though.)



Not because it has graphic scenes. Too much film grain and noise makes it intolerable.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys among the following movies running currently in theaters which one is good?
*Inside Job
King's Speech
Drive Crazy*

Is King's speech a little boring? Maybe drama or story based movie?


----------



## Goten (Mar 9, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Tron Legacy - 7.4/10
> 
> The movie is good,packed with some enjoyable stunts.But i didn't find the story to be quite digestible,like a human disappearing completely into the digital world and such.



Is that so hard to believe.....lol.....I dont think so.

By the way movie deserved on 4/10 stars from me.....Very poor story and lack of acting skills when it was required....I guess u copied ur rating from IMDB.

LOL.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Neuron (Mar 9, 2011)

^^Well the part I really didn't understand was the laser thingy pulling him into the digital world and well lol,i don't copy imdb ratings.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Tron Legacy - 7.4/10
> 
> The movie is good,packed with some enjoyable stunts.*But i didn't find the story to be quite digestible,like a human disappearing completely into the digital world and such*.



If Transformers can exist in movies, then so can we enter a digital world.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 9, 2011)

^^That is more believable.The actual problem is in the way they entered the digital world.
Imagine a human vanishing into something like a 'motherboard' with his entire body!thats ridiculous.May be they should have shown it in a way similar to that in the matrix.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

Predators - 6.5/10
Predators (2010) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2011)

*Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949) - IMDb 8/10*

A very good black comedy. Has a very high brit accent so subtitles recommended.

Check this out.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2011)

Neuron said:


> ^^That is more believable.The actual problem is in the way they entered the digital world.
> Imagine a human vanishing into something like a 'motherboard' with his entire body!thats ridiculous.May be they should have shown it in a way similar to that in the matrix.



Well, by the definition, a Sci-Fi is "a literary work based on the imagination and not necessarily on fact".
And then comes the science of *teleportation*.

According to the theory, teleportation is done, by dematerializing the original body, transmitting as data during the journey, and then reconstructing at the receiving end.
In fact, the original Tron (1982) actually shows this process, of the body getting dematerialized. So, the story makes sense to me, atleast from a Sci-Fi point of view.

Also, it doesn't happen much, when we get to see, the sequel getting higher votes then the classic. But, it was probably because, the concept of digital world was maybe too over-the-top at that time.


----------



## Xmen360 (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys need one more identification of a movie or may be a serial cant remember.

The story goes something like this..
There is this guy,the hero who is telling some man/woman story of his life. He is telling about how he loved his wife but she cheated on him with some dude.One day while she was with that other dude she got a brain aneurism or something and she collapsed.That fellow took her to the hospital but just left her at the hospital entrance where she died, and he just took off.

The hero is mad about this even though he was cheated by his wife but he still loved her.

Now I dont know which movie is this or is it a serial story.PLease help me guys in finding out which movie is this. 

Thanks.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2011)

*Memories of Murder 8/10*

The movie was long due to be watched. Had not had the right time and mood for this. Today watched it with utmost patience and without a bit of disturbance.

Good thriller which keeps its touch with reality. A bit depressing but not that much it was said here (or may be I've gotten used to)

Great acting by everyone. Really a must watch.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Good thriller which keeps its touch with reality. A bit depressing but not that much it was said here (or may be I've gotten used to)


Yeah, bars have been raised 

Probably my next movie will be A Sebian Film.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> Probably my next movie will be A Sebian Film.


U always venture in territories where I dare not. U know that movie was banned even from film festivals.


----------



## h4x0rl33t94 (Mar 10, 2011)

watch the transformers


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2011)

*The Switch - 7/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2011)

*The Verdict 9/10*

This is a courtroom drama and gets added in my list of perfect movies (12 Angry Men and Anatomy of Murder)

Plot: Frank Galvin is broke and drunk lawyer. At the end of his career where he shamelessly visits funerals to get a case lying to the mourners. His manager gets him a easy case to make some money.
Its a case of medical malpractice. Both parties here wan to settle it out of court. Agrees on a hefty sum. Frank is happy as he's gonna get one third of the sum as his fees. BUT, the moment he sees the victim his views change, now he wants to take the case to trial. 
Rest is not a movie but an experience. You really get so immersed with Frank and his fight for justice that you tend to feel as helpless as Frank does on screen and you get excited on a faint bit of news on his behalf.
I really loved this movie. Let me tell you like the other two I've mentioned in the beginning, this is not a story of intelligence but a man and his fight for justice, how he knocks every door for a bit of help, how everyday he thought he's gonna loose it but still fought. 

Another movie I would like to mention here is "To kill a mocking bird" which also mixes courtroom drama genre with social message but I liked "The Verdict" much. It did not bore me.

Paul Newman rocks as Frank Galvin. Rest of the crew are good too.

A must watch for everyone.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> U always venture in territories where I dare not. U know that movie was banned even from film festivals.



I didn't watch Cannibal Holocaust. I am not going back to same movies spree. Gonna watch quite a few numbers now, so why not start from a depressing, shocking, and disturbing movie ?

Before that : Phar Gaye Re Obama


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> I didn't watch Cannibal Holocaust.


Well I have seen it  

anybody seen Cannibal Taboo....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2011)

Watched Robin Hood yesterday. Awesome. Sire Russel really is masterclass.

Robin Hood (2010) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2011)

Heard in some local movie news that Kamal Hassan is going to act in a remake of  Hannibal. I know Kamal Hassan is a good actor but still..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Heard in some local movie news that Kamal Hassan is going to act in a remake of  Hannibal. I know Kamal Hassan is a good actor but still..



Remake in which language?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 11, 2011)

Booked my ticket for *Battle: Los Angeles* for Sun ...... Hope its as good as district 9 ...


----------



## R2K (Mar 11, 2011)

Last chance HArvey(2008)
the movie was Nothing but a waste of time


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Remake in which language?



He did try this kind of stuff in a movie called "ABHAY" which to me was a complete let down .....  ...... "Silence of the lambs" was also remade as Akshay Kumar's Sangarsh which again was just okish ..... trying Hannibal would be some challenge


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2011)

Just came back from Battle for Los Angeles. Well it turned out to be a good pop-corn flick. It was miles better than Skyline, which was a complete pile of horse poop. The whole alien invading thing gets a bit boring, but the action, sound effects and acting was really good. The shaky cam was a negative point. Got a bit dramatic, but didn't really hamper the pacing. I'd love to see a sequel with a bit more action and gruesome kills.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's something for you guys.

Blacula (1972) - IMDb

I've not seen the movie but the name just made me LOL.

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

*Vampyr 7.5/10*

Though the name of the movie explains what it is about, what it does not tell is how it is different from other vampire movies.

A confusing storyline with unexplained scenes, may be Lynch was inspired by "Carl Theodor Dreyer" (the director). I could not get few scenes of the movie.

The print I got was very rugged and rusty, video and voice quality was very bad. Still a different watch.

---------- Post added 13-03-2011 at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was 12-03-2011 at 10:48 PM ----------

*The Hudsucker Proxy 7/10*

A good satire, holds a lot of symbolism throughout the movie. Good watch.

*Salt 7/10*

Good thriller with good action. Having Jolie as lead the movie gets extra attention, and Jolie never lets you down.

Its way better than "Knight and Day" by Tom Cruise released at the same time


----------



## rockfella (Mar 13, 2011)

Pineapple Express.

Mind blowing comedy, better watch while stoned.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

SUPERBAD
7/10
nice movie of 3 friends


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> The Verdict


Amazing Court Drama/ Loved it.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2011)

*Confessions (8.5-.5)=8/10*

Runtime: 106 mins

First the plot from IMDB


> A psychological thriller of a grieving mother turned cold-blooded avenger with a twisty master plan to pay back those who were responsible for her daughter's death.



Now my take on it.

After a long time saw a great psychological drama (I would not like to call it thriller though most people would ). Almost took me to the level of "Sympathy for lady vengeance". 
Point to note (a small harmless spoiler I guess) 



Spoiler



The movie is named Confessions not Confession. So it includes confessions made by key characters of the movie.



The movie started slowly and starts unfolding. You have already read the plot summary so you know what is going to happen, how its gonna happen is your question now. Slowly but expectedly the twist comes, you are satisfied with the outcome, a black screen comes, you think the movie ends. 
Here the actual movie starts.

The movie tends to slow down in the middle, at times I was regretting why I chose it to watch BUT the climax just blew me away. I was watching the movie while lying on bed and last 30 mins I was sitting upright on my bed transfixed to the happenings on screen!!!

Complains:-
>Why shaky cams?
>Why over use of slow-mo filming? (I can understand using slow-mo for specific scenes but a whole movie?!!!)
>Length






*
Request to all : Whoever posts a movie name, please mention at least the runtime. So that we can select movies according to time we want to invest.*


----------



## eggman (Mar 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> A Sebian Film.



By far the sickest movie I've ever seen or probably been made.Cannibal holocaust,Salo, August Underground's Mordum etc doesn't even come close to this.
What makes it sickest is the fact that it is well shot like a feature film, not like a cheap handheldcam movie or documentary, but has some of the most disgusting scenes that surpasses anyone's imagination. 

Do not watch it unless you really have a stomach for all this kinda stuff. I'm still disgusted and regretting ever watching it , and I watched Cannibal Holocaust or Salo without getting disgusted much.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2011)

*Battle : L.A* ..... well to start and cut off the suspense, I enjoyed this movie throughout. There are criticisms about poor story,predictable screenplay.... same old "why only US" garbage and blah, blah .... but for me I suspend my belief to an extent to have ans to most of the critic cry............ for example ....Why only U.S ....who cares, may be because the Alien species thought US is the world's biggest power so lets start from there anyway ............ Battlefiels L.A strictly is shown from U.S marines perspective........, sticks with it and sticks well. Why, how, where questions about the aliens are unanswered and that for me works for the movie, you just concentrate on a group of marines trying to save a group of civilians and ofcourse themselves as well..... ........ Characters have enough depth to be cared and rooted for ..... story is simple......... to save the innocent (isnt that always the objective) and last but not the least exhilarating battle sequences shot with perfect editing and the shaky camera gives the movie its authentic feel and genuine pace. Add to that..... top notch special effects, and you got yourself a pretty decent flick ....... yea there are things that are repetitive and clichéd but then, its expected from the is kind of cinema .......... none the less not a District 9 by any means but not a skyline either ...... I will give this 6.5/10


----------



## Neuron (Mar 14, 2011)

Black Swan - 8.3

I've always loved psychological themes.The best part for me was the mild horror it inflicted.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys hows this movie: A Perfect Getaway ?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest some movies which will look great in HD or Blu Ray.



Guys any more suggestions apart from the ones already given and also what kind of rip size or video resolution I should look for when I'm trying to watch the movies on the LCD player.
Mine is 21.5 " Dell newly bought just in case some guys don't know.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any more suggestions apart from the ones already given and also what kind of rip size or video resolution I should look for when I'm trying to watch the movies on the LCD player.
> Mine is 21.5 " Dell newly bought just in case some guys don't know.



2012,ICE Age Series 

look for resoultion 720p or above...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone watched Battle LA......??????


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

@abhdev: Read post#10461 by Sam9s


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2011)

The Ghost Ship
quite an old movie
but pretty good horror flick


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2011)

Why none is watching Confessions? Plz, plz, plz do watch. I so so much want the regular ones to watch and comment on it.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 14, 2011)

JIM CARREY's- 1) Dumb and Dumber
                    2)Ace Ventura - Pet Detective 
                    3)Liar Liar
                    4)Yes Man
                    5)The Truman Show
                    6)Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## a_medico (Mar 15, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Why none is watching Confessions? Plz, plz, plz do watch. I so so much want the regular ones to watch and comment on it.



I guess, I did a month back. Loved the execution of the movie. Very different.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone seen any posters of Sucker Punch in their cinemas? According to IMDB, it's supposed to release on the 25th of this month in India. I couldn't spot any hoardings or any sort of ad in the newspaper for it, so am a bit confused, if it's indeed releasing on that date. Really waiting for this movie to release.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @abhdev: Read post#10461 by Sam9s



Thanx...didn't see it.......


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 15, 2011)

@Ethan_Hunt: But you can see advertisements (in hindi dubbing which sucks more than anything) on most of the channels. I do not think there would be much to watch except lot of action and fictional characters


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Battle : L.A* ..... well to start and cut off the suspense, I enjoyed this movie throughout. There are criticisms about poor story,predictable screenplay.... same old "why only US" garbage and blah, blah .... but for me I suspend my belief to an extent to have ans to most of the critic cry............ for example ....Why only U.S ....who cares, may be because the Alien species thought US is the world's biggest power so lets start from there anyway ............ Battlefiels L.A strictly is shown from U.S marines perspective........, sticks with it and sticks well. Why, how, where questions about the aliens are unanswered and that for me works for the movie, you just concentrate on a group of marines trying to save a group of civilians and ofcourse themselves as well..... ........ Characters have enough depth to be cared and rooted for ..... story is simple......... to save the innocent (isnt that always the objective) and last but not the least exhilarating battle sequences shot with perfect editing and the shaky camera gives the movie its authentic feel and genuine pace. Add to that..... top notch special effects, and you got yourself a pretty decent flick ....... yea there are things that are repetitive and clichéd but then, its expected from the is kind of cinema .......... none the less not a District 9 by any means but not a skyline either ...... I will give this 6.5/10



Hey the story seems to be the same....but then is it worth watching in a theatre...i mean the action sequences...are they worth while....coz i liked the trailor....???


----------



## R2K (Mar 15, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Why not? Have you not seen Neo doing this?
> 
> 
> Did u watch "Eurotrip"?



But Rajani Kanth is older than Neo's Father..i guess

And yeah i have watched EuroTrip..It is like a gem in teen comedy movies..
Any other movies similar to this?
BTW did they release the DVD of Hall Pass(2011) yet...(i think its not available with my usual sources


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Hey the story seems to be the same....but then is it worth watching in a theatre...i mean the action sequences...are they worth while....coz i liked the trailor....???



Just for the action, yes its worth a try if you ask me ...... its not some ground breaking action but neither would you leave the hall dis satisfied....


----------



## Tenida (Mar 15, 2011)

Grave of the Fireflies (1988) - The Most Human Cartoon You'll Ever See. Grave of the Fireflies can be grueling - but infinitely more rewarding.An emotional experience so powerful that it forces a rethinking of animation.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)

*The Lovely Bones*. I have seen more than 100 heart touchy films, but this one? Well I got almost teared up. 



Spoiler



Just couldn't take the finish how that id!ot died.



The Lovely Bones (2009) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ you could have avoided the spoilers.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Grave of the Fireflies (1988) - The Most Human Cartoon You'll Ever See. Grave of the Fireflies can be grueling - but infinitely more rewarding.*An emotional experience so powerful that it forces a rethinking of animation.*



Now try *Marry and Max* and *The Plague Dogs* both one of my most powerful emotional movies ......


----------



## R2K (Mar 16, 2011)

Anybody watched Blue valentine(2010) ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

hey i wanna ask something
is there a movie out based on GTA IV(game)?


----------



## reddead (Mar 16, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys among the following movies running currently in theaters which one is good?
> *Inside Job
> King's Speech
> Drive Crazy*
> ...



kings speech anyday!


----------



## eggman (Mar 16, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *The Lovely Bones*. I have seen more than 100 heart touchy films, but this one? Well I got almost teared up. Just couldn't take ...
> The Lovely Bones (2009) - IMDb



Thanks a lot for spoiling it


----------



## R2K (Mar 16, 2011)

i am waiting for your views on Blue valentine(2010)....


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Now try *Marry and Max* and *The Plague Dogs* both one of my most powerful emotional movies ......



thanks will  try 

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




R2K said:


> i am waiting for your views on Blue valentine(2010)....


see this
Blue Valentine (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Neuron (Mar 17, 2011)

Monsters.Inc - 8.3/10

From those animated films i watched recently this one is the best


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2011)

Best Animation film as per my view :-


1) Spirited Away-(8.6/10) In the middle of her family's move to the suburbs, a sullen 10-year-old girl wanders into a world ruled by gods, witches, and monsters; where humans are changed into animals; and a bathhouse for these creatures. 


2)Grave of the Fireflies-(8.3/10)- A tragic film covering a young boy and his little sister's struggle to survive in Japan during World War II. 


3) Wall E- (8.5/10)- In the distant future, a small waste collecting robot inadvertently embarks on a space journey that will ultimately decide the fate of mankind. 


4) UP-(8.4/10) By tying thousands of balloon to his home, 78-year-old Carl Fredricksen sets out to fulfill his lifelong dream to see the wilds of South America. Right after lifting off, however, he learns he isn't alone on his journey, since Russell, a wilderness explorer 70 years his junior, has inadvertently become a stowaway on the trip. 


5) Finding Nemo- (8.2/10) A father-son underwater adventure featuring Nemo, a boy clownfish, stolen from his coral reef home. His timid father must then travel to Sydney and search Sydney Harbour to find Nemo. 


6) Coraline- (7.8/10) An adventurous girl finds another world that is a strangely idealized version of her frustrating home, but it has sinister secrets. 


7) Kung Fu Panda- (7.7/10)  In the Valley of Peace, Po the Panda finds himself chosen as the Dragon Warrior despite the fact that he is obese and a complete novice at martial arts. 


8) Astro Boy- (6.4/10)  Set in futuristic Metro City, Astro Boy is about a young robot with incredible powers created by a brilliant scientist in the image of the son he has lost.Though the rating was not good but film is better than the rating believe me.
Link- Astro Boy (2009) - IMDb


9) Ratatouille-  (8.1/10)  Remy is a young rat in the French countryside who arrives in Paris, only to find out that his cooking idol is dead. When he makes an unusual alliance with a restaurant's new garbage boy, the culinary and personal adventures begin despite Remy's family's skepticism and the rat-hating world of humans. 


10) Cars- (7.4/10)  A hot-shot race-car named Lightning McQueen gets waylaid in Radiator Springs, where he finds the true meaning of friendship and family. 



11)Mary and Max (8.2/10) A tale of friendship between two unlikely pen pals: Mary, a lonely, eight-year-old girl living in the suburbs of Melbourne, and Max, a forty-four-year old, severely obese man living in New York. * (Thanks to sam9s for suggesting such a great movie) *


12) How to Train Your Dragon- (8.2/10) A hapless young Viking who aspires to hunt dragons becomes the unlikely friend of a young dragon himself, and learns there may be more to the creatures than he assumed. 


13) Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron- (6.6/10)  As a wild stallion travels across the frontiers of the Old West, he befriends a young human and finds true love with a mare. 
Link- Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron (2002) - IMDb



14) Chicken Run- (7.3/10)  Chicken Run is a comedy escape drama with a touch of passion set on a sinister Yorks chicken farm in 1950's England 


15)Despicable Me- (7.5/10) When a criminal mastermind uses a trio of orphan girls as pawns for a grand scheme, he finds himself profoundly changed by the growing love between them. 	



16) Monsters vs Aliens- (6.7/10)  When a meteorite from outer space hits a young woman and turns her into a giant monster, she is taken to a secret government compound where she meets a ragtag group of monsters also rounded up over the years. 



17) Megamind- (7.3/10)  The supervillain Megamind finally conquers his nemesis, the hero Metro Man... but finds his life pointless without a hero to fight. 



18) Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs- (7.1/10) The most delicious event since macaroni met cheese. Inspired by the beloved children's book, the film focuses on a town where food falls from the sky like rain. 



19)Pinocchio (1940)- (7.7/10) A living puppet, with the help of a cricket as his conscience, must prove himself worthy to become a real boy. 



20) The Princess and the Frog - (7.3/10)  A fairy tale set in Jazz Age-era New Orleans and centered on a young girl named Tiana and her fateful kiss with a frog prince who desperately wants to be human again.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2011)

^Great list.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Great list.



Thanks...


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Easy A - 7/10*


----------



## reddead (Mar 18, 2011)

Buried - 8/10


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Thanks...



Awesome list! Mary and Max is my favourite. 

You may also try:
My neighbour Totoro
Howl's moving castle
Kiki's delivery service
Appleseed
Applseed ex machina
A scanner darkly


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> Awesome list! Mary and Max is my favourite.
> 
> You may also try:
> My neighbour Totoro
> ...



Thanks bro.Sure i will try


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

*Black Swan 7.5/10*


First of all I did not understand this movie. Natalie Portman obviously did a remarkable performance in this movie but was that really Oscar level performance? 

Plot as I understood, a ballet dancer gets the role of her life i.e. to portray White Swan and Black Swan. She is perfect in White Swan role but lacks the seductiveness and passion for Black Swan. This creates an enormous mental pressure to her and changes her personality. Rest is to see who has not seen.

I have few questions about this movie (heavy spoilers, so enter at your own risk)



Spoiler



1. Does Natalie Portman talk like that in real life too or in other films? So tender, fragile and weak
2. She is shown having scratches even b4 she gets the role. So can I say that the Black Swan role did not do this to her?
3. Her mother said once she had this habit of scratching herself long back. So that is not a sudden mental disbalance.
4. She says she does not have boyfriends. Should I derive anything from this too. How could she not have a boyfriend?
5. I understand she hallucinated the whole lesbian sex and murder scene. For the sex scene she was under drug influence but did she take the drug before the performance?
6. What the hell was this movie about.
7. There can be only one Lynch.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2011)

@rhitwick- ^To me it was actually. I don't know all the answers of all the queries, but to me it's that Ms.Portman in that movies was shown to have two images in her life, one with her natural helped her to dance the White one, and the other is there is a devil, or something like that, which she saws in her dream and obsession and thus in dreams she scratches herself and which backed up her for her Black performance. She had the right images in herself just at the perfect time, which is a final dance show n the movie. Maybe I am all wrong but that's what I felt , I am not good with words, so please pardon me.

Anyway, have watched *'The Prestige'*. Frankly I didn't get the finishing. , but allover the movie was AWESOME 

The Prestige (2006) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

*Battle: Los Angeles (2011) - IMDb* *5.5/10*

Apart from action scenes this is a stupid and boring movie.

A bit background info how I 'managed' to watch this. We four friends went to see this movie yesterday at Fame cinemas, Raghuleela mall, Vashi, Mumbai. Show was at 9.30PM. We asked for ticket and the person at counter told that 9.30 show is not sure as 8.15PM show was canceled due to no audience turned up. 
We were very desperate to watch this movie so asked on what condition they will play this movie. He told if we gather total 8 persons the show will start. Now, how do you gather another 4 more persons for such a movie? So went away, had our diner and came back to the counter. It was 9.25PM. We found another boy was arguing with him about this movie and was given the same reason. We asked him how many were they? He said 4! Then he asked how many are we? 
Well, next is happy ending (and boring beginning). We satisfied bare minimum criteria for the show and watched the movie.

About movie: Good special effects. I would really LOVE to see someone filing a PIL against the unnecessary use of shaky cam in movies.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 19, 2011)

*@ rhitwick:*I saw the movie about a week ago.From what i remember i'll try to answer your queries.



Spoiler



1.Well,I don't know why you asked it .
2 & 3.She was learning dancing from her childhood right?May be she had multiple personality disorder since her childhood but mildly.The personality change might be the reason for the scratches.As she became more and more obsessed with dancing the disorder grows.
4.She doesn't appear to be social.She rarely talks with anyone else other than her mom and also she doesn't talk about anything else except her carrier.Also her mom exerts excessive control over her life,who is also obsessed with ballet.
5.I don't think drug have anything to do with hallucinations.Right from the beginning she sees wierd and untrue things.
6.I don't think there is much left in the story apart what's said in the plot.
May be you should visit the wikipedia pageBlack Swan (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
7.Sorry,I didn't get it.





ithehappy said:


> Anyway, have watched *'The Prestige'*. Frankly I didn't get the finishing. , but allover the movie was AWESOME



If you liked it,watch 'The Illusionist' too.Personally i think it's better than The Prestige.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

Neuron said:


> *@ rhitwick:*I saw the movie about a week ago.From what i remember i'll try to answer your queries.





Spoiler



1.Well,I don't know why you asked it .
>I asked because her voice seemed to me very unnatural. Well I've not been with many girls who talk such slowly and softly. I just wanted to know if that is done on script requirement.

4.She doesn't appear to be social.She rarely talks with anyone else other than her mom and also she doesn't talk about anything else except her carrier.Also her mom exerts excessive control over her life,who is also obsessed with ballet.
>When Thomas asked abt her having boyfriends, she told she had few and she's not virgin. Now having more than one bf and not being virgin is surely not a characteristic of girl of such nature.

5.I don't think drug have anything to do with hallucinations.Right from the beginning she sees wierd and untrue things.
>But she hallucinated first about sex (at least audience are told like that) under drug influence. She, as portrayed in movie, become more fluent and lucid after taking the drug. This body language was required for her Black Swan role. What I think is that, realizing she is not able to do Black Swan as required she might have taken the drug b4 performance. My problem is that, I can not believe she just, just performed black swan with perfection. 

7.Sorry,I didn't get it. 
>I was talking about David Lynch. He makes brainfcuk movies.


Y know, sometimes I even though Lily does not exist, she is making her up.


----------



## R2K (Mar 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Battle: Los Angeles (2011) - IMDb* *5.5/10*
> 
> Apart from action scenes this is a stupid and boring movie.
> 
> ...



GOD...u are ready to take so much trouble to just watch a movie....
you are a True movie buff


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 19, 2011)

*Shutter Island* - Mystery/Suspense 9/10
*The Name of The Rose* -  Mystery/Suspense 9.5/10 (Sean Connery at his best)
*The League Of Extraordinary Gentleman* - 9/10 Action (Once Again Sean Connery)
*Catch Me If You Can*- (Autobiography of Frank William)10/10 Caprio can't be better than it
*Ocean's Series * - Suspense 8.5/10 (Really amazing much better than Italian JOB though Italian Job is good too)


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

*Orphan 5.5/10*

This movie sucks, and the climax sucks more.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 19, 2011)

I downloaded it as suggested by someone here, dont know whether my 2.15GB will be wasted.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> *The Name of The Rose -  Mystery/Suspense 9.5/10 (Sean Connery at his best)*


*

is this really THAT good  Your ratings seem way over the top *


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2011)

Neuron said:


> *If you liked it,watch 'The Illusionist' too.Personally i think it's better than The Prestige.*


*
Thanks, sure thing *


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2011)

*Holes in Heaven* - Documentary.


----------



## R2K (Mar 19, 2011)

127 Hours(2010) (10/10)
Brilliant movie...I just don't have words to appreciate the whole ppl who made this movie
movie depicts the amazing depth of Human willpower...
THe whole time while i was watching this movie i was wondering what would have I done if something like this happen.....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2011)

^it also shows the guts of the director and the crew to make and trust such a project.

*@Rhitwick*: Kick yourself on my behalf for mentioning that sham of a movie Blacula!! The movie could have been fine had it been a comedy but it was pathetic.

I was interrupted while watching COnfessions this afternoon. Now resumed....the opening scene is amazing.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2011)

Rahim said:


> *@Rhitwick*: Kick yourself on my behalf for mentioning that sham of a movie Blacula!! The movie could have been fine had it been a comedy but it was pathetic.



Hey, neither I've watched that movie nor did I recommend it. The name was so obvious for a LOL that I shared with you all here 

And u actually watched it ?!!! Tussi gr8 ho ji



> I was interrupted while watching COnfessions this afternoon. Now resumed....the opening scene is amazing.


This would restore your movie taste immediately. Don't forget to write ur opinion on it.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2011)

^I barely stuttered the first 20 min of Blacula and stopped


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2011)

*Easy A 8/10*

(well, obviously 8 is a bit high for this movie, but it deserves 7.5 at least and the rest .5 is my personal liking it a bit more)

Good movie with witty dialogs. Liked it very much.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 20, 2011)

Crank series-9/10
District B13 Series-9/10
Both fast moving action films
Platoon-9/10
Its a great movie
Public enemies-9/10
Jonny depp rocks
This is spinal tap-9/10
Full bakwaas movie but enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2011)

Watched *Pineapple Express* and it's a great funny movie - Liked it very much I would give it 8.5/10


----------



## nims11 (Mar 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> Watched *Pineapple Express* and it's a great funny movie - Liked it very much I would give it 8.5/10



yeah watched it a week ago. it was a nice one...

watch *Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy (2004)*, its a very nice comedy muvi


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Battle: Los Angeles (2011) - IMDb* *5.5/10*
> 
> Apart from action scenes this is a stupid and boring movie.
> 
> ...



Well it wasn't that bad for me, depends on the expectations actually, I already knew what kind of cinema I could expect from this movie so I was kinda okie with it. I gave skyline 6.0/10, and this was far better than skyline ........ but below 6, for me starts to mean that, at times in a movie you have that urge to leave as it grows that boring, and I think Battle:L.A was not that bad.....was it ...???


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2011)

How to train your dragon. 10/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> First of all I did not understand this movie. Natalie Portman obviously did a remarkable performance in this movie but was that really Oscar level performance?


Without a shadow of a doubt, she deserved this award. I had said that (and you can quote me on this) she deserved, both, the Golden Globe and the Oscar for her performance, when I first saw the film. Let's face it, this movie was built around her. Although, it does not mean that the other actors were any less important, but Portman's role had over-shadowed everyone's performance. Her expressions, the amount of hard work gone into learning ballet, the shaping of her character from White Swan to a Dark one, trying to push herself to achieve perfection, emotional ties with her mother, constantly fighting her depression state on being told by Tom that she's too fragile for the role of Black Swan, convincing manner of trying to satisfy her sexual urges etc. are just some of the things I can think off the top off my head. It was like Aronofsky already had a vision that she would nail the character on Nina, which she DID. So I don't see why she should not be appreciated for her performance and get an award.

I stopped caring for Oscar's, as their choices had gone down the stink hole for a bloody long time now. So even if Portman didn't get any award, it wouldn't matter, since it was convincing enough for people to actually take heed of her character and eventually, the movie.  

I'll try to answer you queries, which would be restricted to my knowledge, so feel free to discuss further. 



Spoiler



1. Does Natalie Portman talk like that in real life too or in other films? So tender, fragile and weak





Spoiler



Nina's role in this movie was supposed to be submissive. She lives with her mother, who is over-protective of her and must have had a very restrictive up-bringing. You can see how her mother treats her like a "child" at every stage and tries to forbid her from taking a night out with Lily. It's pretty evident that she has turned into a fragile person, a form, which she wants to break, by portraying her role as Black Swan. Notice how she has stuffed toys and a neatly made up bed, pretty similar to that of a teenage girl. I have seen her role develop in V for Vendetta, a movie in which she has to go through a rigorous mental (and physical) torture to learn a harsh reality. So don't let her ballerina looks and talk fool you in this movie. After all, what's an actor who cannot make you believe of something which doesn't exist?





Spoiler



2. She is shown having scratches even b4 she gets the role. So can I say that the Black Swan role did not do this to her?





Spoiler



There is no specific indication given in this movie of how she got that rash on her back. You must have heard her mother when she says "You are scratching again", which may signify that she has attempted this before, not necessarily on her back. It might be a way of removing anger by inflitcing pain to self. Disturbed minds often react in a different way and sometimes makes you visualize of certain events which aren't real. If you have seen the movie, Martyrs, then you'll know what I'm talking about. At first I imagined that the rash was just a figment of her imagination, just like a lot of other sequences in this movie, but it wasn't, since her mother obviously noticed it too. The point is not to reflect on how she got the rash, but to reflect on how her hallucinations manifests it at later stages; wings sproutings out, aggravating it further by scratching it, the illusion she has in the washroom etc. It's (the rash) not fully attributed to the role of Black Swan, but to her disturbed mental state.





Spoiler



3. Her mother said once she had this habit of scratching herself long back. So that is not a sudden mental disbalance.





Spoiler



I have explained this in the above point. She must have been under constant pressure and stress for different things, which might have lead to this scratching incident(s). You can see she constantly tries to be a perfectionist and keeps pushing herself to the extremes. It takes a toll on her mind and body.





Spoiler



4. She says she does not have boyfriends. Should I derive anything from this too. How could she not have a boyfriend?





Spoiler



I can't say this with complete certainty, but it could be possible that her closed upbringing _might_ have had some share in this. Nina does tell Tom that she has had 2 boyfriends and mildly agrees that she isn't a virgin, which Tom finds hard to believe. Hence, he instantly tells her to go home and explore her body and enjoy it, which she DOES. So could be possible that she might have not had any sexual gratification before. Another theory that I could possibly derive is that she isn't really interested in men. You can see how she bites Tom's lips the first time he attempts to kiss her, trying to fight back. Her "wet dream" of Lily _could_ enforce this to some extent too. Again, I can't say this with 100% accuracy.





Spoiler



5. I understand she hallucinated the whole lesbian sex and murder scene. For the sex scene she was under drug influence but did she take the drug before the performance?





Spoiler



It's not the drug influence which created the hallucinations. Nina was mentally disturbed; schizophrenic, as some might call it. The drug event just fuelled her imagination a step further into creating the sex scene with Lily. You can see how she lashes out at her mother and shuts the door trying to break free from her. You can also witness the tatoo on Lily's shoulder trying to take a real form, so it's not just the drug influence, it's her mental deformity escalating to the next level. The murder scene was a similar manifetation. She wants the role of Black Swan so bad that she actually imagines killing Lily off and growing those dark wings. She is so obessed with perfectioning the role of the Black Swan, that she actually sees herself performing a dark act and thus moulding from a fragile white Swan to a gruesome Black Swan.





Spoiler



6. What the hell was this movie about.





Spoiler



It was about passion and about achieving perfection in something which you love doing. But like everyone knows, achieving perfection shouldn't be the end goal, as nothing is perfect, so to speak. The movie shows how people put so much pressure on themselves trying to turn themselves into something they're not. At the same time, it speaks of how you can develop alternate realities and allow your mind to create things which aren't real. In an attempt to turn into the "perfect" Black Swan, Nina sacrifices her entire mind and body and it leads to her demise. Her last words to Tom after she falls off the stage were "I felt it. Perfect. I was perfect." Hence, she finally feels perfect and relived from her stress. 

There are different ways of interpreting this movie and referencing it with different aspects. In the end, it just depends in what manner you want to digest it.





Spoiler



7. There can be only one Lynch.





Spoiler



and one Cameron, one Speilberg, one Nolan and ONE Ethan Hunt.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Well it wasn't that bad for me, depends on the expectations actually, I already knew what kind of cinema I could expect from this movie so I was kinda okie with it. I gave skyline 6.0/10, and this was far better than skyline ........ but below 6, for me starts to mean that, at times in a movie you have that urge to leave as it grows that boring, and I think Battle:L.A was not that bad.....was it ...???



I had not had any expectation from it. I had a mindset it would bore me, and it did.

I did not like skyline. Anyone is doing anything! Nonsense.

For Battle LA, well the action is good, Everyone is firing all the time. It had clische, I was predicting the next scene all the time. Full of stupid logics and corny dialogs. 

Sam, I think I'm not easily entertained anymore. I'm not claiming I've become some superior or some snob. I, I can't enjoy it just like that; all time I sit to see a movie, the scenes keep on getting compared with other similar scenes in movies. The situation worsens when whatever I predict is shown exactly in next scene.

What was good in Battle : LA> Special effects and special effects only. It lacks a script and reality check.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt, she deserved this award. I had said that (and you can quote me on this) she deserved, both, the Golden Globe and the Oscar for her performance, when I first saw the film. Let's face it, this movie was built around her. Although, it does not mean that the other actors were any less important, but Portman's role had over-shadowed everyone's performance. Her expressions, the amount of hard work gone into learning ballet, the shaping of her character from White Swan to a Dark one, trying to push herself to achieve perfection, emotional ties with her mother, constantly fighting her depression state on being told by Tom that she's too fragile for the role of Black Swan, convincing manner of trying to satisfy her sexual urges etc. are just some of the things I can think off the top off my head. It was like Aronofsky already had a vision that she would nail the character on Nina, which she DID. So I don't see why she should not be appreciated for her performance and get an award.


I'm not saying that she had not acted that great but only acknowledgeable thing she did in my eyes is ballet. Really hats off to her for that part. BUT, rest I'm not convinced. The kind of character she played, demands more. Why not show the tension, frustration, agony and transformation. Either she is good or playing bad, but never the transformation is captured which I consider is what requires much acting skills. I could not evaluate her.

If you want to say that, last year THAT was the best female performance among all the movies hollywood produced, then I'm disappointed but would agree that she should get the award then.




> I'll try to answer you queries, which would be restricted to my knowledge, so feel free to discuss further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Exactly! I was curious to know if this is how she talk or the role demanded her to be like this. I just could not believe a girl talking like that, so mild, so weak, so soft that it feels she is whispering. TOTALLY goes with the role I say. I would like hear her real voice somewhere 





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say this with complete certainty, but it could be possible that her closed upbringing _might_ have had some share in this. Nina does tell Tom that she has had 2 boyfriends and mildly agrees that she isn't a virgin, which Tom finds hard to believe. Hence, he instantly tells her to go home and explore her body and enjoy it, which she DOES. So could be possible that she might have not had any sexual gratification before. Another theory that I could possibly derive is that she isn't really interested in men. You can see how she bites Tom's lips the first time he attempts to kiss her, trying to fight back. Her "wet dream" of Lily _could_ enforce this to some extent too. Again, I can't say this with 100% accuracy.





Spoiler



I also think so. I think, she did never have boyfriends and she is virgin. She just lied to Tom just that he does not think she is naive. But later she took this lie seriously and thought of exploring it. Both Tom and Lily were proved to be free will, strong character than her but still she fantasized about Lily which could prove her sexual inclination to women.






> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



my version: Nina is a good girl and a very good ballet dancer. She vies to be perfect in every task she is given. She eventually gets the role of Swan Queen but this time the tale has a twist. This time the lead has to perform both white and black swan (or good and evil). She is excited that she would do this perfectly.

Now, Nina was never in a relation (and I guess she had not had much company of men. So Being with Thomas, she actually gets impressed by him and gets attracted [Story goes as like the Swan Queen play. White Swan (good Nina) falls for Prince (Thomas) but prince is not aware.

Enter Lily. She is everything that Nina is not. Manipulative, seductive and free will and dances well the Black Swan part too. Day by Nina sees how Lily impresses Thomas and seduces him too [relevance with story: Black swan impresses Prince and seduces him]. Right now Nina's mental condition is totally dis-balanced. She kind of lives in Swan Queen role. The situation scares her that she might loose the role and Thomas too. 
She believes she is still not perfect for Black Swan role as she is not evil enough and does not know about seducing. To feel the bad in her, she had to do something. She was so obsessed with Lily and black swan role that she (IMO) imagined killing her. This incident makes her feel guilty and makes an impression in her mind that she is now evil. Somehow (I'm not convinced how?) she manages to do the Black Swan part of ballet perfectly [this explains why she told I felt perfect] (how she could do it? in rehearsal she always failed! Just because she feels evil, she did perfect! Was that the only thing she was lacking in rehearsal nothing related to skill?! May be)

But my version does not answer or does not fit once scene: Nina's wet dream about Lily! I seem to do not find any explanation for that.





Spoiler



The subject is not exceptional. And I would like to know if she died? If not, what do you think NINA would do afterwards? Seriously, authors just kill their creations when they no more know what to do with them. It like they were created to serve a purpose and they have to go once the job is done.





> and one Cameron, one Speilberg, one Nolan and ONE Ethan Hunt.



I brought Lynch as the movie seemed to be that puzzling and confusing to me. When finished, it raises more question.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2011)

*img2.fkcdn.com/img/368/9781604732368.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not saying that she had not acted that great but only acknowledgeable thing she did in my eyes is ballet. Really hats off to her for that part. BUT, rest I'm not convinced. The kind of character she played, demands more. Why not show the tension, frustration, agony and transformation. Either she is good or playing bad, but never the transformation is captured which I consider is what requires much acting skills. I could not evaluate her.


Only did Ballet? Really? You completely missed the point of her character. She didn't JUST do ballet, but battled with herself and splitting her role into 2 distinct parts; one which is very repressed and fragile and the other which is aggressive and dark. The latter would be very difficult for her, had Tom and Lily not been there to push her on every step. Every emotion was captured for Nina and it was broken down into different phases of the movie. 




Spoiler



- How did you fail to notice the tension mounting on her when Tom pushes her to play the role of Black Swan? The way she sees Lily manipulating Tom and her emotional out-burst on realizing that Lily would be considered as her replacement for playing Black Swan? 

- Frustration is expressed on almost every point. Her frustration with her mother's over-protective nature, was the reason she decides to take the night out with Lily. Her frustration builds up when she learns Beth meets with an accident and she feels it _might_ have been her fault. Frustration is the reason why she often breaks down, emotionally. Remember how she breaks down right after her passionate rehearsal with Tom and then Lily steps in an consoles her? Watch her face for those subtle tensed reactions.

- Agony. This was present throughout the movie. I'm flummoxed how much more of agony would you want from her role? She's in pain almost at every point. Her toes and feet almost give way, yet she practices. Watch her in pain as she tries to remove the shard from her stomach, towards the end. Observe her reactions when she sees Beth lying in her injured position on her bed. The way she throws of all her stuff toys and ballerina box. What form of agony do you want expressed?

- Transformation. I take it you mean her transformation in Black Swan. Well, it grows gradually. It was never supposed to be her role as Black Swan, Lily was supposed to be the dark horse. It was Nina's choice of pushing herself and trying to be the Black Swan, which creates a very dark aura around her. This reflected by her hallucination of her mother's paintings yelling "Sweet Girl", Lily's back Tatoo taking a dark form, her eyes going red etc. Those a small hints of her mental transformation towards a dark side, which is essentially being Black Swan.


I'm really surprised you missed all these elements. Her hard-work clearly reflected in this movie. Visit any boards, read any reviews you want and you'll notice them echo the same thing; Natalie's performance was brilliant. But then again, I guess we each have our own perspective, so we won't always share the same degree of agreement. 




Spoiler



If you want to say that, last year THAT was the best female performance among all the movies hollywood produced, then I'm disappointed but would agree that she should get the award then.


LOL! When did I say that? In fact, why would I even say that? There are far more powerful roles done by females who are equally and/or more talented than her. Since you had asked the question of her deserving this award, I replied in conjunction to it. 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow (I'm not convinced how?) she manages to do the Black Swan part of ballet perfectly [this explains why she told I felt perfect] (how she could do it? in rehearsal she always failed! Just because she feels evil, she did perfect! Was that the only thing she was lacking in rehearsal nothing related to skill?! May be)





Spoiler



Towards the end, she has almost lost control of herself and her hallucinations take an aggressive form. After *supposedly* killing Lily, she is still scared. However, when she finishes the first act of her Black Swan role, she is applauded by the audience. Notice how she removes her face net and then enjoys that her hands taking the form of large black wings. This is her final step of transformation. Elated by it and the crowd, she then delivers the solo act, which receives a standing ovation. Her rehearsals were complete disasters, since Tom criticized her and provoked her all along. Out here, she thinks that she actually killed Lily, thus eliminating competition. So with no back up/ replacement for Black Swan. Now she had full control and delivers. Although, I feel they could have prolonged the Black Swan performance. It was a bit short.





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But my version does not answer or does not fit once scene: Nina's wet dream about Lily! I seem to do not find any explanation for that.





Spoiler



This sexual out-burst could her way of letting loose, something which Tom has been reminding her of doing all along. You can see that she is cut-short of her masturbating by her mother's presence. So it could be the sexual urge and the passionate moment she shares in the cab with Lily.





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The subject is not exceptional. And I would like to know if she died? If not, what do you think NINA would do afterwards? Seriously, authors just kill their creations when they no more know what to do with them. It like they were created to serve a purpose and they have to go once the job is done.





Spoiler



It's an ending which is open to interpretation. I'm pretty sure she dies. I think I read somewhere that in the original Swan Lake, the Swan Queen kills herself.





> I brought Lynch as the movie seemed to be that puzzling and confusing to me. When finished, it raises more question.


I know why you were bringing in his reference, I was just kidding. If you were serious, then Lynch isn't the only director whose movies would leave you baffled. Nolan makes movies which have dense themes and leave the endings ambiguous. When Matrix first came out, it had a very confusing and complex, yet intriguing plot. Post multiple viewings, you could understand what Agent Smith's speeches actually meant, Why Morpheus felt Neo was the one, what the Matrix ACTUALLY was. There are a lot of directors who can pull this off, so Lynch isn't the only one to be attributed with building complex plots.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 22, 2011)

Darren Aronofsky's *Black Swan* (Aronofsky trying David Lynch) lived up to my expectations. But for me, Aronofsky's best works still remain _Requiem for the dream_ and _The Fountain_. I don't think he can surpass these two movies in the near future.

My personal pick for Oscar for best actress would be _Carey Mulligan_ for *Never Let Me Go*. But nothing against Natalie Portman. I am not complaining.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 22, 2011)

Rahim said:


> is this really THAT good  Your ratings seem way over the top



wwatch the movie for yourself it is really a good one.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2011)

^The movie was scary and ugly people roamed on the screen 
The acting was good but i found it very difficult to follow whats happeneing on screen.
The fat guy looked like character from Doom 3.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Morning Glory - 7.5/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2011)

How is the movie *Catch me if you can*?


----------



## reddead (Mar 22, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> How is the movie *Catch me if you can*?



superb movie!watch it rightaway


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

Watched *'London Boulevard'*, loved it, Collins acting skill is great.

London Boulevard (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2011)

Watched "*Kick Ass*" yesterday night! Totally over-hyped it was. Or the trailer had over-hyped me!
Action was great. But (not a spoiler) the lead character, Kick Ass, who was totally realistic, didn't quite suited with larger then life character, Hit Girl!
But apart from above, the movie was totally entertaining! Superb!

Ratings (out of 10)=> Comedy: 7, Action: 9, Entertainment: 8, Originality: 9. Hit Girl (Chloe Moretz): 11!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2011)

*Did you hear about the morgans? 5.4/10*

Well I've seen this movie and its nothing special. Somewhat boring and predictable. Ummm...not recommended I guess.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2011)

How about Dumb and Dumber? Good for family viewing?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2011)

^No. Its not.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 24, 2011)

Apocalypse The Second World War. Awesome.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

The Illusionist. Not bad, but didn't get the finishing 

The Illusionist (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2011)

Sucker Punch is just around the corner. Have taken a day off a work tomorrow. So it's either a first day, first show OR Saturday morning show. IMDB users reviews are getting positive reviews.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 24, 2011)

rockfella said:


> Apocalypse The Second World War. Awesome.


This looks interestiing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sucker Punch is just around the corner. Have taken a day off a work tomorrow. So it's either a first day, first show OR Saturday morning show. IMDB users reviews are getting positive reviews.



I thought its Chick Flick movie...by the official trailer


----------



## Tenida (Mar 24, 2011)

The Graduate(1967)- I will give 9/10.

Recent college graduate Benjamin Braddock is trapped into an affair with Mrs. Robinson, who happens to be the wife of his father's business partner and then finds himself falling in love with her teenage daughter, Elaine. 
IMDB- The Graduate (1967) - IMDb

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas(2008)- 10/10

Set during World War II, a story seen through the innocent eyes of Bruno, the eight-year-old son of the commandant at a concentration camp, whose forbidden friendship with a Jewish boy on the other side of the camp fence has startling and unexpected consequences. 

IMDB- The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas (2008) - IMDb

Udaan(2010)- 10/10- Expelled from his school, a 16-year old boy returns home to his abusive and oppressive father. 
IMDB- Udaan (2010) - IMDb


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> The Boy in the Striped Pajamas(2008)- 10/10
> 
> Set during World War II, a story seen through the innocent eyes of Bruno, the eight-year-old son of the commandant at a concentration camp, whose forbidden friendship with a Jewish boy on the other side of the camp fence has startling and unexpected consequences.
> 
> IMDB- The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas (2008) - IMDb



That's an awesome movie.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sucker Punch is just around the corner. Have taken a day off a work tomorrow. So it's either a first day, first show OR Saturday morning show. IMDB users reviews are getting positive reviews.



Already Booked for Sun .....


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2011)

Phas Gaye Re Obama


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2011)

> I thought its Chick Flick movie...by the official trailer


With guns, swords, Samurais, Nazi Zombies, Dragons....Yeah, that's a chick flick alright. 



sam9s said:


> Already Booked for Sun .....


Nice! Let's post our views as soon as we get back from it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2011)

Slither (2006) - IMDb

liked the movie somewhat and the song Every Women In The world to Me by Air Supply was totally amazing - I'm a fan of Air Supply anyway


----------



## nims11 (Mar 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> That's an awesome movie.



agreed!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> Slither (2006) - IMDb
> 
> liked the movie somewhat and the song Every Women In The world to Me by Air Supply was totally amazing - I'm a fan of Air Supply anyway


fav movie and the song made me listen to Air Supply discography and The Yayhoos.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ yep, they have so many great songs 

BTW, watched this one and personally I would give it ( 7.5/10 )  

The Forgotten (2004) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sucker Punch* .....Zack Snyder is a visionary as far as cinematography is concerned, he has his own typical style of presenting action. Sure all do slomos, all use great quick editing, camera angles to present action, but Zack does it with his own style, that might be a put off for some, but it works for most of the viewers. Sucker Punch is nothing but style and style over substance ...... the visual action that has been shown, can not be shown with ground reality and so the director choose it to do it in imaginary world, which makes it more believable ....... but level of style, with sloimos, grainy screen, zillions angles, sepia tone this movie brings is in itself commendable. As I said this would work with some and might not work at all with others ............. Story is simple and plain, with a small twist. Performances are good. Personally I would not rate this as some knocking action movie but its still a very stylish attempt to the action genre ..... *6.3/10*


----------



## limpness (Mar 26, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead.
Zombie movie but still pretty good

If i see Dumb and Dumber again my eyes will burn off.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2011)

Sucker Pumch 6/10

Good action, average acting.

Rajiv Masand has put into the perfect phrase, "Inception+Charlie's Angels" 

b/w I just loved the background music of Sucker Punch. I've to have it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2011)

limpness said:


> Shaun of the Dead.
> Zombie movie but still pretty good.



yep, though it's a zombie movie this movie is pretty funny


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2011)

Sucker Punch - First things first, the story was down right pathetic. It felt like a rather cheap modification of Inception's theme. Anyhoo, barring that, the movie was kick-ass. Visuals, soundtrack, action, sound effects - you name it, this movie had it. The pacing of the movie was perfect. Snyder has always used different tones for his movies, be it Sin City, Watchmen or 300. Sucker Punch was no different. Every fantasy world was created with a very different and unique style. His patented use of slow-motion during action sequences was another signature move used to propel the sequences, especially the fight between Baby Doll battling the 3 Samurai's. The first hour was packed with so much action that it was hard to imagine it had more to offer, but it did. Although, the ending of the movie seemed to lack that awe factor, which would have sealed the deal for this movie. 

It's a movie which has a very video game-ish feel and would perhaps make a good game too. However, I have to say Snyder really has a great vision for creating a very artistic looking cinema. The switch between camera angles, apt use of slow motion techniques, dark themes, over-the-top (and sometimes memorable) characters and excellent cinematography - these are things which Snyder seems to leave a mark on all his movies. It was a joy ride to another world and felt good while it lasted. Definitely must watch for sure.

EDIT: Almost forgot to mention this, but this question is for the peeps who have already seen the movie, don't you feel like something was chopped off? I mean if you remember the first theatrical trailer, it has some scenes where we see dance sequences & champagne being popped. I couldn't find them in the movie. I'll post the pics, if I can grab it off the trailer. I guess a Director's Cut is definitely due.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2011)

^^Is SUckerpuch worth watching in Blu-Ray?

Sinchan Bungle in the Jungle is also releasing in India...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Is SUckerpuch worth watching in Blu-Ray?


Absolutely. Not only is it visually stunning, but also has sound effect which are fantastic. If you have a huge a*s HDTV and surround sound system, then it's definitely worth getting.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> b/w I just loved the background music of Sucker Punch. I've to have it.



I second that, missed that part , background score off Sucker Punch just rocks ...... if anyone had played BLOOD II, will know what I mean...... The games got the same signature written all over its background score. ...



Ethan_Hunt said:


> , be it Sin City, Watchmen or 300. Sucker Punch was no different. .



SinCity was not Zack, it was Frank Miller written and directed, with, Robert Rodriguez and Quantin Tarantino chipping in as well ...... but I agree it does have the same feel which Zyck gives to his movies .......

Great Review BTW .....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2011)

sam9s said:


> SinCity was not Zack, it was Frank Miller written and directed, with, Robert Rodriguez and Quantin Tarantino chipping in as well ...... but I agree it does have the same feel which Zyck gives to his movies .......
> 
> Great Review BTW .....


Oh yes, got carried away with the whole set-up. My apologies. 

On a side note, a spot-on review of the movie: Escapist Magazine Review of Sucker Punch


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally watched *The King's Speech*. I'd say it's a splendid movie, worth Oscars but comparing with Inception, it's....!! IMO, the Final speech focused too much elsewhere rather than focusing on the King's face.

The King's Speech (2010) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2011)

*Megamind* Finally got the chance to view this long awated movie, and it was worth every bit. Its humorous, witty, action packed, emotional, and exceptionally well animated ....... Story goes something like this ......Good turn out to become evil because it thinks thats what is all good about him ......and fights the good to get his share of contentment, until the good 



Spoiler



decides to quit for his own personal life,


 thats when the bad starts to feel left out and creates his own version of good to get his contented days back ...............thats the crux of the story which is very well executed with genuine humor and enough action to keep us glued to the seats. I was not much en-thrilled by "*UP*" and "*Despicable me*" but Megamind for me scores to ton ...... absolute worth watch  ....... *6.8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2011)

Megamind and Despicable Me released almost same time; I liked Megamind more.

"No, you can't"


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2011)

How is this movie *Beautiful mind*
Worth watching?
Is it boring or sad story?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

A Beautiful Mind, is an awesome story, if you are in anyway inclined towards the beauty of Maths, and it's ability to define most of the intriguing things of this world! Its not a boring or sad story, albeit its an inspiring one!
You can read a short review I did a while ago at: The Movie Mind : Insights of Movies I watch from 2010: A Beautiful Mind

One more thing: Dont read the comment of that review... it contains spoilers! There I warned you!


----------



## limpness (Mar 28, 2011)

Anybody watched Lord of War?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> How is this movie *Beautiful mind*
> Worth watching?
> Is it boring or sad story?



would say just watch it........


----------



## frenzy (Mar 28, 2011)

well i think despicable me is really heart warming movie.the lesson behind is about not judging a person on his physical attributes. It's a lesson for everyone that can be applied to . right? that's why it's great. also a supportive source and always will be .movielistingsitedotcom provides great and fair review of listed movies.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

orphan - 7/10 decent thriller movie.....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> You can read a short review I did a while ago at: The Movie Mind : Insights of Movies I watch from 2010: A Beautiful Mind



******OFF TOPIC*******

Since it's a sincere effort to write a review I hate to bring this......that there are few pretty common noticeable grammatical errors that can be rectified. Normally, I do not bring this, but since you write blogs, I though to bring it for your own good. I hope you don't mind. BTW, not many errors, just a few I could figure out .....

_
"I think one of the justification for this movie to be awarded with four Oscars, can be given by the fact that *not a single moment did I felt that* Russell Crow was an actor. He was so unbelievably believable."
_
First ::: it should be One of the justifications*s*
Second ::: He was so unbelievably *more* believable
Third and the most common ::: It should be...... not a single moment did I *feel* and not felt, there is always present tense with DID .... 

_"Having done the graduation in Maths, I am repenting just one thing. *"Why didn't I was recommended this movie, couple of years ago*!"_

Forth :::: It should be, Why *wasn't I* recommended this movie *a couple* of years ago ..... 

Technically " didn't " would be accepted but the correct formation would be wasn't I ......

As I said I hope you don't mind my bringing this up. BTW Nice review and keep writing ...... 



frenzy said:


> well i think despicable me is really heart warming movie.the lesson behind is about not judging a person on his physical attributes. It's a lesson for everyone that can be applied to . right? that's why it's great. also a supportive source and always will be .movielistingsitedotcom provides great and fair review of listed movies.



In that sense "*UP*" was even better, and *marry and max* tops my list AFA real life lessons goes ....... but as an animation movie that also needs to entertain,  make you laugh, thrill, excite, along with some teachings ...... movies like *Megamind, Incredibles, Finding Nemo etc* scores more ...... just my take though ...... views might differ obviously .....


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> How is this movie *Beautiful mind*
> Worth watching?
> Is it boring or sad story?



must watch. not boring at all, great story (based on reality).


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 28, 2011)

can me if you can - awsome movie


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *can me if you can* - awsome movie



That's Catch me if you can, IIRC......


----------



## nims11 (Mar 28, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> orphan - 7/10 decent thriller movie.....



was watching on HBO(or STAR MOVIES, i dnt remembr) few dayz back, was njoyin it but my DAD and MOM demanded a channel change. 



sam9s said:


> In that sense "*UP*" was even better, and *marry and max* tops my list AFA real life lessons goes ....... but as an animation movie that also needs to entertain,  make you laugh, thrill, excite, along with some teachings ...... movies like *Megamind, Incredibles, Finding Nemo etc* scores more ...... just my take though ...... views might differ obviously .....



"UP" was good but my favorite Animation film is *How To Train Your Dragin*!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

nims11 said:


> was watching on HBO(or STAR MOVIES, i dnt remembr) few dayz back, was njoyin it but my DAD and MOM demanded a channel change.



In HBO only IIRC. I was about to get that movie and when i want to relax, i turned on the TV and to my surprise, HBO get this movie for first time in television.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2011)

Just go with it....awesomely funny....copy of Bollywood flick 'Maine pyar kyu kiya'....Adam sandler as good as ever...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ******OFF TOPIC*******
> 
> Since it's a sincere effort to write a review I hate to bring this......that there are few pretty common noticeable grammatical errors that can be rectified.
> ..
> ...



** OFF - TOPIC **
I always knew, that I am (very) week in grammar stuff! Thanks for correcting me. I have updated the changes in the blog.
And there was no reason to "hate to bring" those mistakes, since only someone who really care tries to correct you, and I am lucky to have such members in this community of thinkdigit!
As you may have noticed, I started writing blogs, at the start of 2010, but couldn't got time to continue it in 2011. But I will make sure to try to write more.... Thnx !  Much appreciated!


----------



## noob (Mar 28, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sucker Punch is just around the corner. Have taken a day off a work tomorrow. So it's either a first day, first show OR Saturday morning show. IMDB users reviews are getting positive reviews.



****ing boor movie...money down the drain !!!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Even with the worst entertainment quotient, Sucker Punch would hardly be "_Boring_" ....... All I can figure is that the imaginative roller coaster action is not your cup of tea, else there is nothing in the movie that can be the subject of discuesstion ....... but as all says IMHO


----------



## noob (Mar 28, 2011)

TANGLED...nice heart touching animated movie..watch this one ONLY in HD


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ** OFF - TOPIC **
> I always knew, that I am (very) week in grammar stuff! Thanks for correcting me. I have updated the changes in the blog.
> And there was no reason to "hate to bring" those mistakes, since only someone who really care tries to correct you, and I am lucky to have such members in this community of thinkdigit!
> As you may have noticed, I started writing blogs, at the start of 2010, but couldn't got time to continue it in 2011. But I will make sure to try to write more.... Thnx !  Much appreciated!



Welcome Bro, even I am in to a lot of writing, right from my college days, but I usually write on forums. Haven't given a shot on writing blogs, but I might, you never know .....


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *marry and max*


Sorry, just couldn't help noticing. It is *Mary* and Max and not *Marry* and Max.

I'd rate Kung Fu Panda above Megamind though. Need to watch Shrek again.

Saw Band Baaja Baarat: Nice movie. Delhiites might be able to relate to the movie a lot.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2011)

you guiz will liek Enter the Void, its a kvlt movie donno why it wuz missed so far Tarantino said it had the best credit sequence of the year


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2011)

watched Unstoppable and I must say the concept is new to me and I enjoyed the breathe taking suspense a lot and I would give it 8/10

Unstoppable (2010) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> watched Unstoppable and I must say the concept is new to me and I enjoyed the breathe taking suspense a lot and I would give it 8/10
> 
> Unstoppable (2010) - IMDb




Unstoppable is based on a true story, only they have exaggerated the facts a bit.

*Get him to the greek 5.8/10*
Sometimes funny. So-so movie.

(It made me remember one situation from Chasing Amy. There they did talk about it and here they tried it)


----------



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> watched Unstoppable and I must say the concept is new to me and I enjoyed the breathe taking suspense a lot and I would give it 8/10
> 
> Unstoppable (2010) - IMDb



Didn't like it much...though back in the day...'Speed' was a good movie...


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ thanks for the name and if you are talking about this Speed (1994) - IMDb I liked the story - let's see how the movie is


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the name and if you are talking about this Speed (1994) - IMDb I liked the story - let's see how the movie is



Speed is awesome movie...I watched it in Star movies when I was a Kid


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the name and if you are talking about this Speed (1994) - IMDb I liked the story - let's see how the movie is



Ya thats the one....you'll surely love it....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Kingdom of Heaven*, long and great movie. I like old & ancient movies 

Kingdom of Heaven (2005) - IMDb


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

then you will like this one as well 

300 (2006) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys how would be the *Gods Must be Crazy* series!
I remember watching this when I was small.
I guess this would be a good comedy movie.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

Watched "The Warriror' Way"...the initial scenes are breathtaking...the story was nice but not properly converted into a movie....would have been good....the action scenes seem like Japanese anime...nice!!!! But i didn't like the movie except for some action scenes....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 31, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how would be the *Gods Must be Crazy* series!
> I remember watching this when I was small.
> I guess this would be a good comedy movie.



a good comedy series........... however III part is just okay.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2011)

Gods must be crazy is awesome movie....i got it free with Nokia N79


----------



## a_medico (Apr 1, 2011)

*Haunters* A.K.A *Psychic* (2010) - Korean masala movie on a man who controls people with his eyes. Good fun. In a way reminded me of Shyamalan's 'Unbreakable'. Couldn't find imdb page though.


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is my list:

IMDb: The best movies according to me - a list by bmrao1980


----------



## Rahim (Apr 1, 2011)

^Nice list Bhushan 



ithehappy said:


> *Kingdom of Heaven*, long and great movie. I like old & ancient movies
> 
> Kingdom of Heaven (2005) - IMDb





topgear said:


> then you will like this one as well
> 
> 300 (2006) - IMDb



300 can't hold against Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> Here is my list:
> 
> IMDb: The best movies according to me - a list by bmrao1980



Great list..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> Here is my list:
> 
> IMDb: The best movies according to me - a list by bmrao1980


ha nice list picks up after d9 haha wuz happy true grit made it not seen just adjustment bureau and warriors wai wanna check em out


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

Rahim said:


> 300 can't hold against Kingdom of Heaven.



^^ I have not seen Kingdom of Heaven - so can't comment about that but 300 would get 5/10


----------



## limpness (Apr 2, 2011)

Just watching Dangerous Minds starring Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## jkultimate (Apr 3, 2011)

My suggestions

Movie Name: *Wall.E*
Language:English
Genre:Animation,Science Fiction

Movie Name:*How to train your Dragon*
Language:English
Genre:Animation,Thriller,Etc..

Movie Name:*Kunfu panda 1 & 2 *[2 is yet to release]
Language:English
Genre:Animation,Fight,Entertainment

Movie Name:*Italian Job*
Language:English
Genre:Hacking,Thief,Thriller,Suspense

Movie Name:*A-Team*
Language:English
Genre:Thriller,Fight,Suspense,etc..

Movie Name:*District 13 Ultimatium*
Language:Not English [Spanish or something, but Eng Subtitle is available]
Genre:Fight,Guns,etc..

Movie Name:*Batlle L.A*
Language:Eng
Genre:Fight,Aliens,Thriller

Movie Name:*Eagle Eye*
Language:Eng
Genre:Hackingstuff,GPS,Tracking, etc.

Movie Name:*Toystory 1,2,3*
Language:Eng
Genre:Animation,Fun,Entertainment


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

*CARLOS*. Superbly executed, splendid job by Edgar Ramirez, I so loved it. I'd give it a 8/10 

Carlos (TV mini-series 2010) - IMDb


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 3, 2011)

jkultimate said:


> My suggestions
> 
> Movie Name: *Wall.E*
> Movie Name:*How to train your Dragon*
> ...



OK, I kinda agree with Italian Job and Eagle Eye. In fact, thank you for reminding me. I will add them to my list. But Battle LA and A-team?? Please!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys most of the movies I watch I find that the vocals are low in volume  as compared to the places where we hear blasts and other back ground sounds.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Do Dooni Chaar........10/10

Just saw it today.Loved it.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2011)

Watched Yogi bear on my new Dell Monitor. My first HD movie on the monitor. Till now have not watched an HD movie on a monitor that supports one used to watch some of the HD movies on my old 14" CRT monitor. 
Movie was good.

Also wanted to ask you guys in most of the movies I find that there are upper and lower bands which reduce the dimension of the movie. When I watched Yogi Bear I didn't find the same. I got watch the movie full screen.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

[BOLD]No one killed Jessica.[/BOLD]


I just watched it on tv.

The movie is just awesome.
Must Watch.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Yogi bear on my new Dell Monitor. My first HD movie on the monitor. Till now have not watched an HD movie on a monitor that supports one used to watch some of the HD movies on my old 14" CRT monitor.
> Movie was good.
> 
> Also wanted to ask you guys in most of the movies I find that there are upper and lower bands which reduce the dimension of the movie. When I watched Yogi Bear I didn't find the same. I got watch the movie full screen.



Congrats for the new Dell LCD, and Welcome to HD dude!
I was expecting a happy smiley in the end, but I guess you WERE happy, now that you got to watch it in proper HD, w/o those black bands 
I know, I have also upgraded to Dell LCD recently, and I can relate to you


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

*Tron Legacy*, don't know why many people bashed that movie, I rather found it pretty good, cool. 

TRON: Legacy (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Also wanted to ask you guys in most of the movies I find that there are upper and lower bands which reduce the dimension of the movie. When I watched Yogi Bear I didn't find the same. I got watch the movie full screen.



That's called 16:9 aspect ratio


----------



## rockfella (Apr 4, 2011)

Grow up guys! 
Apocalypse The Second World War
Adolf Hitler - Triumph Of The Will
Auschwitz Inside the Nazi State
History Channel - The Last Days of World War II
Nazi Hunters
Nuremburg Trials
Stalingrad - The Documentary
The Nazis A Warning From History
***************************************


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *CARLOS*. Superbly executed, splendid job by Edgar Ramirez, I so loved it. I'd give it a 8/10
> 
> Carlos (TV mini-series 2010) - IMDb



Thanks for recommending this. Looks pretty good, I am getting this ..... ...... after HEROES I am lot in to TV series as well and have viewed quite a few TV series in the past 6, 8 months or so ........ recently I completed another awsome TV series called *"V" (2009)* I would suggest you to give this a try ...... its very engaging..... I am eagerly waiting for Season 3.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 4, 2011)

@How are you sam9s  very long time mate. I have TV shows list for you I hope you like it

1.Breakout Kings (Like {Prison Break} )
2.Fringe (Sc-Fi)
3.Hawaii Five-0 (Action)
4.Nikita (Action but better than Hawaii)
5.Spartacus: Gods of the Arena (Drama and Action.If you like gladiator )
6.Supernatural (Horror)
7.The Vampire Diaries (Horror.One of the best in my category)
8.Spartacus: Blood and Sand
9.Criminal Minds (Drama , Action/Suspense.Highly Recommended )
10.Human Target (Action)

And I have other time pass shows too.I think you already finished 24 and Heroes.


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2011)

American History X


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 4, 2011)

rockfella said:


> Grow up guys!
> Apocalypse The Second World War
> Adolf Hitler - Triumph Of The Will
> Auschwitz Inside the Nazi State
> ...



Be realistic. Movies are an escape from reality. They are for the feel to be part of something that our relatively boring lives would never have us do. Or, to portray a side of a story that the commercial news media would never consider ratings-worthy. You, it seems by the way, are obsessed with the Nazi era. Seen Schindler's List or The Reader??


----------



## Neuron (Apr 4, 2011)

Udaan - 8/10

In most of the good hindi movies i watched,there was something common,UTV Motion Pictures.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> Be realistic. Movies are an escape from reality. They are for the feel to be part of something that our relatively boring lives would never have us do. Or, to portray a side of a story that the commercial news media would never consider ratings-worthy. You, it seems by the way, are obsessed with the Nazi era. Seen Schindler's List or The Reader??



Oh yeah... escape from reality! Maybe thats why I love fantasy, since I want to escape this f** reality!
Didn't seen the two movies though... excepting to see soon!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 4, 2011)

haha its not liek we want to forget all our cares and escape into some fantasy world, its more liek a suspence of belief, where you will understand causality in a fictional way, not liek it happens in real life a la Rajnikanth


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @How are you sam9s  very long time mate. I have TV shows list for you I hope you like it
> 
> 1.Breakout Kings (Like {Prison Break} )
> 2.Fringe (Sc-Fi)
> ...



Thanks, yes have completed *HEROES, 24, then numbers, CSI, Fringe, Super natural, True Blood, Prison Break, LOST, Stargate-SG1, The walking dead, V,* so on and so forth ....... Currently I am watching *Firefly *and its another awsome ground reality sci fi show i have ever seen. Next on my list is  .... *Sliders* and *Criminal Minds* and ofcourse *CARLOS*....

After then I will ponder your list further .....


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ Those seems to be quite an appetite for series to me. Will take a long time to complete!
Glad that I have completed Heroes and Prison Break, and it seems difficult that any show could top these two.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Thanks for recommending this. Looks pretty good, I am getting this ..... ...... after HEROES I am lot in to TV series as well and have viewed quite a few TV series in the past 6, 8 months or so ........ recently I completed another awsome TV series called *"V" (2009)* I would suggest you to give this a try ...... its very engaging..... I am eagerly waiting for Season 3.



Welcome mate. Suggestion added to my list, lets see how I find it 

Watched '*Fighter*'. Three words, Awesome, awesome and awesome. Bale was certainly better than Wahlberg, but not by much 

The Fighter (2010) - IMDb



bhushanm said:


> Movies are an escape from reality.



*-1*.
Absolutely disagree.


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by bhushanm
> Movies are an escape from reality.
> 
> *-1*.
> Absolutely disagree.



There was also an OR part to it!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2011)

Khosla ka Ghosla- 10/10 --  Wonderful film.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Congrats for the new Dell LCD, and Welcome to HD dude!
> I was expecting a happy smiley in the end, but I guess you WERE happy, now that you got to watch it in proper HD, w/o those black bands
> I know, I have also upgraded to Dell LCD recently, and I can relate to you


I was in the middle of watching the movie hence, I couldn't put the smiley.


Faun said:


> That's called 16:9 aspect ratio


Thanks Faun. How can I Check if the movie file I have supports 16:9 Ratio?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> How can I Check if the movie file I have supports 16:9 Ratio?



if u have installed K-Lite Codec Pack then just ryt click the video file & select "Media Info" u will get a popup as Media Information there 
check the aspect ratio if supported shud be written as 16:9


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> How can I Check if the movie file I have supports 16:9 Ratio?



You will have to look for the aspect ratio of the movie. In most avi files, you can easily have a look at them through their properties.
Divide the Width by Height, and note the ratios. If you have got a number close to 1.77, then it is of 16:9 (since 16/9 ~ 1.77).  

Edit: Or Zangetsu method


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2011)

1. The Hangover.
2. The Shawshank Redemption.
3. Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2011)

Blade Runner


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys most of the movies I watch I find that the vocals are low in volume  as compared to the places where we hear blasts and other back ground sounds.



Guys any help on this one!

Watched the *Gods Must be Crazy II*. Was good initially then dragged a little bit and again had a good last 20 - 30 mins.
Any good suggestions on Comedy genre?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> There was also an OR part to it!



That's why I didn't quote it


----------



## limpness (Apr 6, 2011)

Just watched

1)Black Hawk Down (Nice)
2)The Kingdom. (Ok and good when nothing else to do)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

How is Ong Bak 3???


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

^ they say as its Tony Jaa movie, there should have been more action.

I've not seen it yet.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 6, 2011)

Suddenly, good movies seem to have disappeared.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

^^more like your standards have gone up and you need a break ;p


----------



## a_medico (Apr 6, 2011)

maybe


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Easy A 8/10...Nice lighthearted comedy..

Tron Legacy 7/10...Awesome gfx but light on plot

Megamind 8/10...Awesome movie


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Ong Bak 3???



Flop movie...only ong bak-1 was the best...I wonder why doesn't a good director takes him in his movie...he is one of the best action heroes....after jackie chan i guess...
Courage Down Under was an awesome movies with awesome action....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Flop movie...only ong bak-1 was the best


Another flop as Ong Bak 2...I guess u must have seen this in theater


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Another flop as Ong Bak 2...I guess u must have seen this in theater



I just watched Ong-Bak-1 in the theatre(thrice)....not the other two....didn't like them at all...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2011)

Ong Bak 2 action sequences at the end are far far better than 1, but yes as an over all movie 1 was better .......


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Ong Bak 2 action sequences at the end are far far better than 1, but yes as an over all movie 1 was better .......



Some of the fight scenes were good....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2011)

Guys any suggestions on good comic flicks in the lines of Gods Must be Crazy or Bean series


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Bean series



Rowan Atkinson is a all time legend to me, and I haven't seen anybody like him, even I find him better than CC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Ong Bak 3???


It's a disgrace to the ONG BAK series. Don't even bother watching it, as half of the movie is about Jaa recovering from his near death experience (at the start of the movie). So by the time the action begins, you're half asleep.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

^^& Tony Jaa is fond of elephants..always uses them in all of his movies....


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^& Tony Jaa is fond of elephants..always uses them in all of his movies....



Elephants are God for them(I mean they for everyone) in Thai culture....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Rowan Atkinson is a all time legend to me, and I haven't seen anybody like him, even I find him better than CC


So do you have any suggestions for movies or any other series starring Rowan Atkinson?
I have watched Bean's Holiday and Johnny English so far.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ Black Adder is also Atkinson's movie


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone seen the "Carry on" series....really funny....


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2011)

Mirch- Wonderful hindi movie.Everyone should watch this....
8/10

Mirch (2010) - IMDb


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2011)

Tangled: 8/10
An emotional, yet fun experience.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Some of the fight scenes were good....



_Some _of the fight scenes were good.????? Some ....  have you even seen the movie properly, the entire last 20-30 minutes is filled with exhilarating fight sequences ........

BTW eagerly waiting for *The Source Code* seems to be the best sci fi movie of 2010 so far ..... releasing on 1st May here in India ....


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2011)

sam9s said:


> BTW eagerly waiting for *The Source Code* seems to be the best sci fi movie of 2010 so far ..... releasing on 1st May here in India ....



I have my eye on *The Source Code*, the day I watched its trailer. And me too believe it would be the best Sci-Fi in a long time! Desperately waiting for 1st May! 

BTW, watched a movie just now.
Name: *The Scientist (2010)* - IMDb
Genre: *Drama | Sci-Fi*
Plot: *A reclusive physicist creates a mysterious machine in his basement that changes his life and all those around him.*

Verdict:
With an IMDb rating of just *3.7*, I don't expect anyone would like to watch this, and neither it's the movie for the masses.
Movie talks about conscience, what happens after death, and other such vague subjects. A good watch at night. Cause if you dont like it, it would give you a sound sleep 

Personally, I don't think it was *that *bad. But if you decide to give it a try, I should warn you, not to expect any dazzling special effects, scientific terminologies or even an explanation of what really happened in the story! Just don't expect anything, and go with the flow.
One more warning: Sounds in the movie are a _little _off-beat!


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2011)

Watched Speed (1994) - IMDb and liked the suspense and action and now I remember I've watched this back in year 2000 on HBO


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

@topgear

'Bomb on the bus movie'?

That movie is just awesome. Loved it. Worth watching.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 8, 2011)

watched another awesome real life story

GOODFELLAS 8.5/10


----------



## rockfella (Apr 8, 2011)

I am realistic that's why i watch all this lol. Seen Schindler's List and The Reader much before getting into these. 


bhushanm said:


> Be realistic. Movies are an escape from reality. They are for the feel to be part of something that our relatively boring lives would never have us do. Or, to portray a side of a story that the commercial news media would never consider ratings-worthy. You, it seems by the way, are obsessed with the Nazi era. Seen Schindler's List or The Reader??


----------



## mavihs (Apr 8, 2011)

havn't watched a movie in a long long time now!!! 
waiting for may to arrive...lots of movie releases to come!!! 

btw any recommendation for movie to watch???


----------



## rockfella (Apr 8, 2011)

The Mechanic [1972] Nice!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> So do you have any suggestions for movies or any other series starring Rowan Atkinson?
> I have watched Bean's Holiday and Johnny English so far.



Just see all Rowan Atkinson movies and serials, search IMDB or Google for that please.

Watched, *The Way Back*, Fantastic. Highly recommended. Added to my all time favorite list.

The Way Back (2010) - IMDb


----------



## limpness (Apr 9, 2011)

Watched the Butterfly Effect and Final Destination.
They are on same DVD lol.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2011)

Tanu Weds Manu - Madhavan rocks. Good watch.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

^A few of my friends watched that and found it unbearable after the first 15 mins.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

*Man on Fire*, Definitely recommended, the story was common, but you wouldn't get this awesome job done by Denzel....finishing was...ok...

Man on Fire (2004) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Man on Fire*, Definitely recommended, the story was common, but you wouldn't get this awesome job done by Denzel....finishing was...ok...
> 
> Man on Fire (2004) - IMDb



If I'm not wrong, that movie was remade into hindi as "Ek Ajnabi" *ing Amitabh.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2011)

What is wrong with IMDB forums? I have to click each and every post link to read posts? How can i read all the posts of one particular thread like all other forums do (Linear Mode)?

----------------
I have seen *V For Vendetta* before but without any real interest. I saw it again last night and the movie is really scary. We will see such totalitarian government and honestly i beleive we already have one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2011)

Rahim said:


> What is wrong with IMDB forums? I have to click each and every post link to read posts? How can i read all the posts of one particular thread like all other forums do (Linear Mode)?


'My Profile'- 'Display Options' - 'Display threads as' - Select 'Flat' from the drop down list. This should enabled a flat message reading. 



Rahim said:


> I have seen *V For Vendetta* before but without any real interest. I saw it again last night and the movie is really scary. We will see such totalitarian government and honestly i beleive we already have one.


It's one of those movies which beckons multiple viewings to really appreciate the true depth of it. 

Speaking of IMDB, does anyone know how to disable the 'Recently Viewed' photos that are listed below?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2011)

^Do i have to register on IMDB for that?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2011)

*Abre Los Ojos (Open your Eyes) 8.5/10*

There are movie which really blew your mind. A strong storyline, emotions and with awesome acting this is really a gem. Goes straight to my fav. list.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> If I'm not wrong, that movie was remade into hindi as "Ek Ajnabi" *ing Amitabh.



Maybe, I don't know as I don't watch Hindi movies


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Do i have to register on IMDB for that?


You aren't registered yet? Yes. The profile option comes up only if you're registered.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^A few of my friends watched that and found it unbearable after the first 15 mins.



Probably they couldn't relate to the culture, theme and the colors of this movie 

It reminded me of Jab We Met


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> _Some _of the fight scenes were good.????? Some ....  have you even seen the movie properly, the entire last 20-30 minutes is filled with exhilarating fight sequences ........



I didn't like it.........

Watched 'Little Fockers'....would gv 6/10....the earlier parts were far better...but jessica alba looked awesome in this


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys, suggest me something good. Those who know my taste please recommend me something awesome. English, French, Spanish, Italian or Japanese.


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2011)

^Timecrimes?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2011)

I had watched Timecrimes in an attempt to complete a list of Time Travel movies!
Its a nice movie. Can't say if I loved it. But it sure is a must watch if you want something to bang your brain on! And if you like the Time Travel genre.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^Timecrimes?



Thanks buddy. Gotta see it and will post the review


----------



## limpness (Apr 11, 2011)

Was flipping the channels today and saw *Frequency* about a guy who speaks to his dad in the past through a radio and prevents him from dying and helps him catch a elusive murderer who was never caught.

Nice but not worth watching twice.

Also i had *Weird Science*  on DVD and thinking about watching it again.
Its about two guys who create a hot girl on their computer wearing bras on their heads.Science fiction and funny


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

^^I see what you said there 
*fullofsnark.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/wyatt-weird-science.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Apr 11, 2011)

*The Social  Network - 8.3/10* .Must watch for sure.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ 10/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2011)

How is this movies "Faltu" & "ThankYou"


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> Thanks buddy. Gotta see it and will post the review



Let us know when you see it. Sam9s recommended it to me and I absolutely loved it. Amazing film.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> How is this movies "Faltu" & "ThankYou"



Fully Faltu.. and wont see it like, ever, ThankYOU!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ +1
Source code 8/10 and I Am Number Four 7/10


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ Source Code was released in UK on 1st April only. I am dying for its release in India !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2011)

Rango will be out this weekend. Time to hit the cinema or may be wait for Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides to release. This is definitely going to be a 3D watch for me.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like Source code is a great one, me waiting too...

Watched, *S.W.A.T.: Firefight*, well not bad, it'll stay in between recommended and not 

S.W.A.T.: Firefight (Video 2011) - IMDb


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Rango will be out this weekend. Time to hit the cinema or may be wait for Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides to release. This is definitely going to be a 3D watch for me.



Rango is also nice movie


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Recently Watched
Bloodstone. Very nice movie


Spoiler



I wonder though that Leonardo Decaprio Always dies in the end in most of his hit movies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

^^Blood Stone or Blood Diamond???


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> Thanks buddy. Gotta see it and will post the review



Time Crimes is one my top time concept movies, its abolutely awsome ....... there is so much discuession, one can do just on the concept after one watches the movie ....... a must watch AFAIMC ....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys please give some suggestions on  some nice comedy flicks!


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ man, try the frat pack comedies they are awesome - 
Frat pack - wikipedia
Some of my good comedies are- 
Hot fuzz
Superbad
Hot rod
Borat
anchorman
just check out that frat pack page, awesome comedies there.


----------



## limpness (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> recently watched
> *Kidney*stone. Very nice movie
> 
> 
> ...


 lol

Not sure if you actually meant Blood Diamond or not but i googled Blood Stone and going to watch it ASAP.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2011)

I think "FALTU" is a remake of an English movie "Accepted"....

Well yesterday I watched "RIO"....and its one helluva of a movie...awesome animation with amazingly bright n colourful characters...that movie was certainly very refreshing for eyes....9/10 from my side


----------



## sam9s (Apr 14, 2011)

Guys .... Finished watching a movie called *Serenity* before I actually start describing this ...... remember I mentioned I was watching a TV series called *FireFly*[/b], well yeaterday I finished it and I was completely blowen by the complete series. Its just one season with 14 episodes ....... whats the relation between firefly and serenity, you might ask, well firefly though awesome TV series was cancelled abruptly and hence the last episode left many questions unanswered ... I googled the show and it was evident reading few articles that firefly was a cult hit AFA TV series goes but was canceled by FOX for unknown reasons ... the creater *Joss Whedon* then directed a movie called *Serenity* that continuies from where the series left and gives it a perfect ending ......... Let me tell you...the past month has been a joy ride!!! watching Firefly and then this movie serenity that ends the series ...... its one off my best TV series along with *V* and *HEROES (season 1)* ...... it is so very well directed, I dont have words to say, very well acted. Intriguing story line and the character development is just out of the world .....  the script is tight and the dialogues are the best part if you ask me  ....very witty, full of dry scarcasm, with an uncanny sense of humor that I just loved ......and then this movie which makes it even more precious as when you start seeing the movie (after the TV series) you know every character, and that connection is already there, and so you very realistically care for each one of them ...... on the top of that ....the move again is very well directed and has the same wittyness and humor that made the TV series a hit

Guys my suggestion .... do not miss the TV series and then watch the movie ........ without it, just the movie might not make any sense as the ground roots are very much connected with the TV series ........... *7.5/10* for both the movie and the TV series ....Must watch

BTW Firefly has a rating of *9.4@IMDB* with 42K votes so you can see .....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 14, 2011)

I also completed those series and others.Now watching Stargate Universe and flash forward.
@Sam9s would you like to share your Tv list here.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 14, 2011)

Flashforward ... yea i have that in my kitti, currently I am watching *Sliders* and after that I will start either Flashforward or criminal minds ..... how is flashforward BTW ..??.. and I didnt get what you mean by if I would like TV list here... ????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 14, 2011)

I just watched only three episode and the story line is good but still only one season I don't know why ABC  cancelled it.Sorry I made a mistake, correction has been done.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2011)

@Sam9s:



> Five hundred years in the future, a renegade crew aboard a small, spacecraft tries to survive as they travel the unknown parts of the galaxy and evade warring factions as well as authority agents out to get them.



The above description of Firefly from IMDB was enough for me, to let my mouth be filled with water! And with the rating of 9.4, I can only imagine the Epicness I am about to witness!!!
Thanks for introducing this series.

Now I know, why Sheldon Cooper from "The Big Bang Theory" was a fan of Firefly, and now I understand the 3rd para of *this* article!

Also, I was on the verge to start my Journey to complete the list of Top 50 Sci-Fi movie of all time, in reverse order. And I am glad, I hadn't seen Serenity, which is just among the last ones on the list 
That would be after Firefly


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

*Hereafter*, I really liked it. I'd give it 7/10 and highly recommended. Again the imdb review was crap 

Hereafter (2010) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2011)

*Tanu Weds Manu (2011) - IMDb 6/10*

Well 6 is a bit more for this movie, but keeping in mind Madhavan's performance, 6 can be given.

Well, why do you need to remake "Jab we met" so soon, when that movie is still fresh in memory of people? 

Story: U know
Direction: Formula directing. And miserably failed in directing Kangna. It seemed that she was allowed doing whatever she wanted.
Screenplay and dialog: Lots of cheesy lines, does not at all invoke emotion in you (well, a few are good I say, but that is like 2%)

And Kangna sucks!!! She is actually worse than Amisha Patel. And consider that as an insult.

Should you watch? If you have seen "Jab we met" or Madhavan's another movie "RHTDM" u've seen all.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And Kangna sucks!!! She is actually worse than Amisha Patel. And consider that as an insult.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2011)

*127 Hours* - Loved every bit of it. Only Danny Boyle could have done justice to the script. Rahman's score is OKish.

*The Tourist* - Slow, builds up a predictable suspense, which a KG student can guess and a lame end. Jolie and Depp try their best to look younger.

*The rite *- Lovers of _Exorcism of Emily Rose_, this one's for you. Quite spooky (depends on the way you interpret it). Hopkins is good. But the script is even better.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

*Derailed*, Cool, Really nice, I hate Jennifer Atkinson though. 

Derailed (2005) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Apr 16, 2011)

*Carriers* - A zombie movie with a soul and hardly any zombies. Slow but effective. The ending could have been better but overall execution is good.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

Saw Tangled. it was pretty good, but i was expecting it be better.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2011)

*Dog Soldiers 6/10*

Boring movie. Too lengthy for its concept.

*The Fighter 8/10*

An average story and let me tell you without Bale it would have been just another boxing movie. Bale just stole every scene he was on. You would not want to see others when he's on screen.

THIS is a really oscar deserving performance.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Dog Soldiers 6/10*
> 
> Boring movie. Too lengthy for its concept.



It was funny


----------



## limpness (Apr 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Derailed*, Cool, Really nice, I hate Jennifer Atkinson though.
> 
> Derailed (2005) - IMDb


The look on the Hotel owners face when he takes back his briefcase with the money by showing his ID to the police officer was priceless.

*Welcome Home Roscoe Jenkins* - Movie about a family reunion with Martin Lawrence trying to impress his family on how successful he is.Funny and watchable.
*Grudge 1/2* - Better horror than some.
*Clear and Present Danger* - Nice Clancy with Harrison Ford.
*Flight of the Phoenix* - Plane crashing in the desert and desperate survivors try to build it again.Good viewing.

Also anybody watch the *The Burbs* and *Almost Heroes*?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

limpness said:


> The look on the Hotel owners face when he takes back his briefcase with the money by showing his ID to the police officer was priceless.



Yes absolutely.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 18, 2011)

_Dog Soldiers_ was quite good IMO.

*Planet of the apes* (2001) - Watched it again as I had watched it long back. Amazing movie with a brainfk ending. Better you all watch it and be ready for _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_, also featuring Frieda Pinto amongst the list.

*Yeh saali Jindagi* - Had very high expectations. And first half lived up to it. Was a letdown in second half as it was too stretched. Too many unnecessary twists. It was sorta copy of several British Gangster comedy movies. The vocabulary and swearing was amazing. Probably first time the liberal use of maa-behen galiyas.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2011)

Watched Rob-b-hood the other day. Any other movie of Jackie Chan which anybody could recommend.
Maybe Rush Hour or Who am I or Rumble in the Bronx?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Rob-b-hood the other day. Any other movie of Jackie Chan which anybody could recommend.
> Maybe Rush Hour or Who am I or Rumble in the Bronx?



Rumble in the Bronx and Who am I has some kickass action....best movies of Jackie chan that i love is the "Armor of god" series and "Police story series"...they are the must watch....


----------



## noob (Apr 18, 2011)

LA Confidential. Nice suspense movie.

Any1 here watched Record 1 and Record 2 ? awesome movie.
and make sure you watch the original and not English dub.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Rob-b-hood the other day. Any other movie of Jackie Chan which anybody could recommend.
> Maybe Rush Hour or Who am I or Rumble in the Bronx?


The Tuxedo.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Rumble in the Bronx and Who am I has some kickass action....best movies of Jackie chan that i love is the "Armor of god" series and "Police story series"...they are the must watch....



best in Jacky Chan would undoubtedly be *Legends of Drunken Master a.k.a Drunken Master II*


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2011)

sam9s said:


> best in Jacky Chan would undoubtedly be *Legends of Drunken Master a.k.a Drunken Master II*



Drunken master is the best movie.........



talktoanil said:


> LA Confidential. Nice suspense movie.
> 
> Any1 here watched Record 1 and Record 2 ? awesome movie.
> and make sure you watch the original and not English dub.



I have seen Rec-2 original one....the cam view really gives that realistic effect....nice!!!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> LA Confidential. Nice suspense movie.
> 
> Any1 here watched Record 1 and Record 2 ? awesome movie.
> and make sure you watch the original and not English dub.



Can't seem to find Record 1 and 2 movies on imdb. Any link?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

*Nothing But the Truth*. Haven't seen a movie before that got cleared at the very last minute, so in that sense it's good, but otherwise it was average.

Nothing But the Truth (2008) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2011)

The Legend of Drunken Master was grade A action flick, but it lacked the comedy element that most of Chan's movie possessed. Rumble in the Bronx was awesome. Others I would definitely recommend would be; Rush Hour 1 & 2 (skip 3), Shanghai Noon & Shanghai Knights, City Hunter, Armour of God, Who Am I, Twin Dragons, Mr. Nice Guy, Thunderbolt and Police Story series.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2011)

Oceans 11
Oceans 12
Oceans 13

Awesome movies!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm looking for more of comedy than action.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I'm looking for more of comedy than action.



Then you need to watch the 'Armor of god' series of Jackie chan...its comedy + action.....



vineet369 said:


> Can't seem to find Record 1 and 2 movies on imdb. Any link?



Here you go


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2011)

> New Year's Eve, 1968: While driving on the Pearblossom Highway, a lesbian couple encounters the creator of the universe. Laid to rest for 40 years, the women wake up on New Year's Day as reborn creatures.



You know there are movies of such concepts too... now don't tell me I've recommended this. Watch at your own risk (I obviously have not watched   )

Pearblossom (Video 2009) - IMDb


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 19, 2011)

hey I am regular movie watcher but always forgot post here

Recently I have watched

the Fighter I really loved it ....7/10
Big fish.....little slow but is good 6/10
The Fall.....7/10
Seven Pounds........I really liked it 8/10
Hereafter.......7/10


I watched this movies after 20-25 days gap..as I was watching Dexter, watched all 5 season ...superb, waiting for sixth season

hey it is movie thread but can some one also recommend series ... 

dexter was the first series I ever watched and realy liked it.. I am looking forward to

community
modern family
No ordinary family ...
Detroit 1-8-9


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2011)

There is a TV thread too. Please search, must be in first page of community discussion


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Mechanic*. Common action movie, same under covered Statham, same actions, style...music throughout the movie to attract viewers and hide poor stories....but overall ain't that bad. 

The Mechanic (2011) - IMDb


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2011)

Watched and my rating for is 6.5/10 - this is the only post apocalyptic movie I have watched so far where you don't have to shoot a even a single zombie - instead you have shoot ( or abandon ) each other to survive.

Here's the link :
Carriers (2009) - IMDb


----------



## abhidev (Apr 20, 2011)

Apocalypto(2006) - Mel Gibson directed

Awesome direction and looks pretty realistic....loved it!!!

Imdb link


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2011)

Any good science fiction or Space Adventure movie which would look good on HD?


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

^^Moon, get some tissue papers too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2011)

I really couldnt stop myself from re-Recommending this movie-


Oceans 12

one of THE BEST movies I've ever seen.
Resaw it today and its more than a must watch.

it can be called a continuation of Oceans 11.
The music during the interesting sequences are excellent.


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Any good science fiction or Space Adventure movie which would look good on HD?



Pandorum
Moon
2001: A Space Odyssey (Beware, this one is very slow paced but would look great on HD)
2010: The year we made contact


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I really couldnt stop myself from re-Recommending this movie-
> 
> 
> Oceans 12
> ...



In what genre would this fall? Comedy?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2011)

^Fast paced action-comedy?

BTW Oceans Eleven, original and remake, were the best.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2011)

Genre as seen in following link- Crime|Thriller

Ocean's Twelve (2004) - IMDb


----------



## limpness (Apr 21, 2011)

Just watched (again after a while)-
*The Wraith* - Starring Charlie Sheen is about a mysterious car that races tyrannical street racers and kills each of them at the end of the race.

*The Breach* - A young FBI employee assigned to work undercover as a clerk to Robert Hanssen suspected of spying for the Soviet Union and Russia for years and being responsible for the deaths of agents working for the United States..

*Secret of my Success *- Starring Michael J Fox a recent graduate working in the mail room who assumes the identity of one of the executives.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

just watched Rush hour for the first time. Its pretty good. 7.7/10
and watched Madagascar 2 yesterday- much better than prequel. 7.4/10


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 21, 2011)

Krow said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey (Beware, this one is very slow paced but would look great on HD)



I downloaded in HD but could not bear it... for first 20 mins that apes and another 20 min..well I don't remember but that was damn slow, at last I pressed shift+Del

Hope I have not missed something


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> I downloaded in HD but could not bear it... for first 20 mins that apes and another 20 min..well I don't remember but that was damn slow, at last I pressed shift+Del
> 
> Hope I have not missed something



^^+1 Trust me even I had the same experience. I think even I deleted the movie.


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> I downloaded in HD but could not bear it... for first 20 mins that apes and another 20 min..well I don't remember but that was damn slow, at last I pressed shift+Del
> 
> Hope I have not missed something


2001 is a milestone in special effects/ What Kubrick did in 1968 set the standard for a lot of people who made movies later. 

I must confess it is not everyone's cup of tea. If you can bear it, then it is a great classic science fiction movie. I liked it a lot when I saw it first, but watching it again was painfully tough. Heck, you could use that movie as a screensaver for your computer (which is what Windows 98 did, the space screensaver did have 2001: A Space Odyssey's elements). 

I recommend you watch 2010: The Year We Made Contact. It is the sequel of 2001. And much faster as well.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2011)

U guys deleted "2001:A Space Odyssy" ?!!!

Just look out of your window, I think u'll notice Krows gathering and conspiring how to kill you.

Slow or quick death might be the debate topic


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2011)

What a poor decision


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> I downloaded in HD but could not bear it... for first 20 mins that apes and another 20 min..well I don't remember but that was damn slow, at last I pressed shift+Del
> 
> Hope I have not missed something



You my boy, have definitely missed a great (or rather not so) climax. 
2001 is not a movie that you can watch to get "entertained". But it takes a great deal of brain and imagination at your level to be a part of the scenario of the events happening in the movie.

My apologies if you thought you can be entertained from 2001. But for that part of mine, which have the desire inside me to be an Astronaut, knows, how silent and yet full of noises the emptiness of Space can be. The claustrophobic nature of the vast infinity of Universe can only be felt by people who are willing to spend at least some time in voids.

For that I really appreciate 2001. Don't know about others, but I was watching it alone in the dark and in the silence of the night. And I had been tempted to turn on the lights, when the climax was approaching. Yeah, it was THAT scary.

Now don't run to recover the film you deleted in an attempt to try to find the monsters which made me fill with horror. Since no offence, but you just might not be able to find the actual fear I am talking about.


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> U guys deleted "2001:A Space Odyssy" ?!!!
> 
> Just look out of your window, I think u'll notice Krows gathering and conspiring how to kill you.
> 
> Slow or quick death might be the debate topic


My klan was merely discussing how to make him enjoy the experience. Might seem like a murder conspiracy to Hitchcock fans. 


vineet369 said:


> For that I really appreciate 2001. Don't know about others, but I was watching it alone in the dark and in the silence of the night. And I had been tempted to turn on the lights, when the climax was approaching. Yeah, it was THAT scary.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 21, 2011)

hmm, ok will give one more shot to it, will download it again and if that 2010 is sequel then their is no sense in watching it without watching it's prequel.....but now again both movies are in my list...


----------



## sandeepk (Apr 21, 2011)

To all who liked the film 2001:A Space Odyssy , were you able to understand all what was shown in the film at the start and the end? 
I had read the novel already before watching the film. So it was easy for me to understand what director was trying to say. But I think it is very abstractly filmed. It is not very easy to understand (especially the end) to the viewer who has no idea about its subject. 
I am not a fan of the film per se, but I appreciate the impact it has made in the film history.


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

^I plan to read the book when I get through my other sci-fi books. I did read the beginning and it put a lot of things into perspective.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2011)

*Eastern Promises*, heard about it, man gotta say it's brilliant. I liked it, very much.

Eastern Promises (2007) - IMDb


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ story seems good - en-listed it


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

Cloverfield - 7/10


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2011)

sandeepk said:


> To all who liked the film 2001:A Space Odyssy , were you able to understand all what was shown in the film at the start and the end?
> I had read the novel already before watching the film. So it was easy for me to understand what director was trying to say. But I think it is very abstractly filmed. It is not very easy to understand (especially the end) to the viewer who has no idea about its subject.
> I am not a fan of the film per se, but I appreciate the impact it has made in the film history.



I admit I wasn't able to understand quite a number of things in the film.
Looks like a book it due to me, to be read!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2011)

^Those 3 books ordered 

*2001 A Space Odyssey
2010 Odyssey Two
2061 Odyssey Three*

If only someone makes the third installment.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2011)

*Blood Simple 7/10*

Good. 
There are surprises and twists and kinda makes you shout WTF is happening!!! 
Try it, u won't regret.

*Break ke baad 6/10*

*"Tanu Weds Manu"* was better. Very slow treatment was given to the movie. First half is slowest and untidy. Second half is better.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

watched Rush hour 3. Not as good as previous too, but i guess its an ok movie . - 6\10.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2011)

*Breach*, true story, good story and very good movie. Course recommended.

Breach (2007) - IMDb


----------



## limpness (Apr 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Breach*, true story, good story and very good movie. Course recommended.
> 
> Breach (2007) - IMDb



IMO *Breach *is very well presented.It proceeds at its own pace but still keeps you wondering what will happen next.One of those movies that don't mess up a good watch with gunshots.
I actually stumbled into watching half of Breach on Star Movies and just had to download it later to see what happens.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

Watched Dreamcatcher (2003) - IMDb and my rating for this would be 7/10 - good movie and feels a bit like The Thing as this one is also based on aliens


----------



## R2K (Apr 23, 2011)

Roommate(2011)
Worth a watch....


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2011)

limpness said:


> IMO *Breach *is very well presented.It proceeds at its own pace but still keeps you wondering what will happen next.*One of those movies that don't mess up a good watch with gunshots*.
> I actually stumbled into watching half of Breach on Star Movies and just had to download it later to see what happens.



Liked the Bold part very much.



R2K said:


> Roommate(2011)
> Worth a watch....



Gonna give it a try tonight


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2011)

*Heat  7.5/10*

Actors: Al Pacino, Robert De Niro and Val Kilmer are one of the mentionable. Very much depends on the tussles between Al Pacino and Robert De Niro.

Nice watch. 

But to give it a realistic touch, the movie has become slow.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2011)

^But watching Val Kilmer with AK-47 and shooting was awesome. The director must have a tough day convincing the two stalwarts to work together.


----------



## R2K (Apr 23, 2011)

Suggest some movies which have plots similar to Disturbia and Panic room. In both the movies almost the whole of the movie takes place inside a single house


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2011)

R2K said:


> Suggest some movies which have plots similar to Disturbia and Panic room. In both the movies almost the whole of the movie takes place inside a single house



Rear Window
Rope
Dial M for Murder

etc


----------



## R2K (Apr 23, 2011)

^^
i was looking for something new.....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2011)

In recent times, films of that kind of are rare, at least I can't remember.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Impromptu

Just saw it on MGM. Absolutely wonderful movie,must watch for Hugh Grant fans.Both the humor and love angles are so skillfully and brilliantly done, with such attention to detail-its lovely. Please note-not your typical masala movie, so don't expect whiz-bang effect or violence. This is Vintage, in the best sense of the word.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dum Maaro Dum 6/10*

Good action/thriller movie with predictable twists and turns.

And at the end, thrice I felt the movie is gonna end now, and it started again. Nothing much to write.

Abhishek Bachhan did well and Rana Daggubati was so-so. He was good in long shots but close-up are shaky, u can catch his not moving, facial expression not matching with the things he's saying.

Prateik Babbar is given a role of 18 yrs old!!! Come on not everyone is Amir Khan who in even 40 can convince half of the world that he's a 18yr old engineering student. Prateik's acting was so shaky and weak, that it almost felt he is trying hard to act naive.

Bipasha, Aditya Pancholi, Fovind Namdeo are others who can be mentioned.

If you should watch? Well not bad though, u can try. Very fast paced, slows down in between, still first half is fast paced.


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 24, 2011)

R2K said:


> Suggest some movies which have plots similar to Disturbia and Panic room. In both the movies almost the whole of the movie takes place inside a single house



*1408*...the whole thing takes place inside a hotel room.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2011)

Sci-Fiction Movies (Russian):

Solaris (1972) - IMDb
Stalker (1979) - IMDb


----------



## R2K (Apr 24, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> *1408*...the whole thing takes place inside a hotel room.



watched it a long time ago....

watched Tanu weds Manu...
But the lead actress looked unrealistically bold.....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2011)

R2K said:


> But the lead actress looked unrealistically bold.....



Why don't you say that she sucks!!!


----------



## R2K (Apr 24, 2011)

^^
LOL ..my bad
actually i was talking abt the character not the actress....i mean she was drinking and smoking in addition to using abusive language unlike ordinary indian girls


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2011)

Watched Rumble in the bronx. Thought movie would have some comedy. But wasn't the case. It wasn't the typical Jackie Chan movie I was looking for. I think most of Jackie Chan's movies dubbed in English are good.
Have to check if Rush Hour is good or not!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Shrek 4 - 7.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Mechanic 6.5/10*

Statham in his comfort zone. I wonder how many hitman movies is he gonna make b4 he says "enough"!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> ....i mean she was drinking and smoking in addition to using abusive language unlike *ordinary indian girls*



Exceptions mate, exceptions !


----------



## R2K (Apr 25, 2011)

^^
LOL I know...I know
But never came across girls following such a life style and attitude


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2011)

^Kangna really failed imitating Kareena's character of "Jabe We Met". Kareena's character proved all those characteristics without the need of smoking, drinking etc.

I never liked (I hated actually) Kareena b4 JWM and I don't like her now too. BUT, she immortalized "Geet" in indian cinema history. 

Kangna, yaar...kaya bolu. She is the only (ok, not only, there is the climax too) reason, I did not like this movie that much.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Eastern Promises*, heard about it, man gotta say it's brilliant. I liked it, very much.
> 
> Eastern Promises (2007) - IMDb



Eastern Promises is one hell of a movie, now try *A History Of Violence*, same team that made Estern Promises, but I liked History of Violence a wee bit better........ give it a shot (if ofcourse you already havent seen it)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody seen the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Series???


----------



## aakashdave11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Watched The Adjustment Bureau.....7.0/10

Decent movie with an encapsulating start...but it all crumbles in the end.
Kudos for the lead pair to make the movie a bit interesting......would have liked a better details from the story as it was unable to express the idea as was required.......but overall a decent watch anyways.....


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2011)

> *2001 A Space Odyssey
> 2010 Odyssey Two
> 2061 Odyssey Three*



*3001 The Final Odyssey*
This completes the series.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw Dirty Deeds yesterday. Pretty much an average Teen movie.  5\10.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody seen the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Series???


YESH! Yours truly, the gore lover, has seen all it's 80's flicks, as well as the remakes.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody seen the Texas Chainsaw Massacre Series???



Gorefest, hawt chicks...popcorn stuff.


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *The Mechanic 6.5/10*
> 
> Statham in his comfort zone. I wonder how many hitman movies is he gonna make b4 he says "enough"!!!



I don't think he is going to say 'enough'. He knows that is what he is good at, and not much else, esp. the emoting part. He should be in a 'Saving Private Ryan' type of a war movie though.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2011)

Watched Roommate, not actually liked it, but it was OK, just OK


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

Saw Cast Away ( 2001 )  and liked the idea how the man survived on the island and at the end returned to his home alive and met with his wife 

It deserves a 7/10 from me.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2011)

^That was inspired by a true story. And u liked the concept and not Tom Hanks!!!

At least one line about him is expected from anyone who watched the movie.


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2011)

100 Feet (2008) - IMDb(1/10
Till yesterday before i wasted my time with this movie i thought RGV made the worst horror movies in the film history, but i was terribly misinformed


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> Saw Cast Away ( 2001 )  and liked the idea how the man survived on the island and at the end returned to his home alive and met with his wife
> 
> It deserves a 7/10 from me.



Isn't that kinda a Spoiler 



rhitwick said:


> ^That was inspired by a true story. And u liked the concept and not Tom Hanks!!!
> 
> At least one line about him is expected from anyone who watched the movie.



I had watched Cast Away... Many... many years ago....
And it was this movie, which made me aware of the fine acting skills of Tom Hanks. He is one of the most awesome Actor!


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2011)

I Spit on Your Grave (2010) - IMDb
The most disturbing revenge/slasher movie i have seen in a while...


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 26, 2011)

Silence of the Lambs.
90/100
Dr Lecter is just CREEPY!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2011)

^Now watch Red Dragon!!!

Though U should have watched Red Dragon first, then Silence of the Lambs...still.

Only movie, which is not horror but scared me much...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 26, 2011)

Suggest me some good comedy movie.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 27, 2011)

I watched School for scoundrels. was good. not bad not great just good - 65/100.
@Tenida - 
Comedy movies 
Most of movies in this wikipedia page are very good comedies, check it out.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> I watched School for scoundrels. was good. not bad not great just good - 65/100.



Why are you rating movies out of 100? Please stick to the normal format i.e. 10 we follow here. Sometimes its confusing.

I hope you are understanding me.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 27, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> @Tenida -
> Comedy movies
> Most of movies in this wikipedia page are very good comedies, check it out.



Thanks buddy


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2011)

Watched Daybreakers ( 2009 ) and it's a new concept I've first seen in this kind of films


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watched *The Social Network* - 7/10


----------



## R2K (Apr 27, 2011)

Psych:9 (2010) - IMDb
i watched it today and to be frank i just couldn't figure out what was it all abt
Even IMDB members seemed confused abt the story


----------



## Anish (Apr 27, 2011)

hi, there, recommend me some movies to watch.. 
genere: mystery cum thriller.

I want film like the davinci code.


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 27, 2011)

R2K said:


> I Spit on Your Grave (2010) - IMDb
> The most disturbing revenge/slasher movie i have seen in a while...



See the original one that came out in 1978. Makes the current one look like a kid's movie. The rape scene is very much extended, so you have been warned. Although it has all that cheesy acting that movies of that time usually did.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 27, 2011)

*Following*
with this i have completed watching all the nolan feature films.

now have few tarantinos to finish.but still almost all of his famous films i have seen whats left is some un common ones.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2011)

Watched Splinter 2008 - a nice movie with only six characters - it deserves 6.5/10 from me anyway.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2011)

Continuing with my TV series saga .. ... finished *Sliders SE01* and started watching *FlashForward* from yesterday night and I will admit, the first episode just made me hook to the TV and am longing for the next one ........ performances are spot on, but the best part is the concept itself, which is very intriguing, I just hope they are able to maintain that in coming episodes as well. I am glad I started watching good TV series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

Eurotrip - 6.8/10.....MissCozzi...
the lead actor looks like shaahid kapoor


----------



## R2K (Apr 28, 2011)

Red Eye
If you are ready to ignore some massive plot holes this movie can be rated as a good thriller


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2011)

@sam9s, if you don't mind, would you plz continue posting TV series related updates in this thread?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html

Regards,
Rhitwick


----------



## Krow (Apr 28, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @sam9s, if you don't mind, would you plz continue posting TV series related updates in this thread?
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html
> 
> ...


----------



## R2K (Apr 28, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> See the original one that came out in 1978. Makes the current one look like a kid's movie. The rape scene is very much extended, so you have been warned. Although it has all that cheesy acting that movies of that time usually did.



for some reason i just don't like old movies.....  but thanks for recommending


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh man okie....no issue, should have kept both discuessions in the same thread if you ask me, both entertainment aspects are pretty closely interwitted. Never the less, related post would go there from now on ....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 28, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @sam9s, if you don't mind, would you plz continue posting TV series related updates in this thread?
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man I really need that.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2011)

Watched two movies,

1-* Step Up 3D*. I loved it, very entertaining. How could possibly they even dance like that! Would be a worth watch for the dance lovers.

Step Up 3D (2010) - IMDb

2- *Brooklyn's Finest*. Very good one. Recommended.

Brooklyn's Finest (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Dave83 (Apr 29, 2011)

The Mechanic 7/10
I just love Statham 

Faster 6/10
Nice to watch, but the story's rather poor.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2011)

The Butter Fly Effect 2004 7.5/10 - great psychological thriller movie.


----------



## Anish (Apr 29, 2011)

^ yay, great movie indeed


----------



## R2K (Apr 29, 2011)

The Mechanic(2010)
Loved the action though the storyline was not up to the mark


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2011)

Infestation (2009) - IMDb,

If you visit the IMDB page of this movie, u'll see this movie falls under the genre of "Action","Comedy","Horror" and "Sci-fi".

They tried to put everything in there but forgot "Drama"


----------



## R2K (Apr 29, 2011)

^^
how is the movie then


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2011)

Andrey Tarkovskiy Just love his style of sci-fi and philosophical movies.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 29, 2011)

*Drag me to Hell: 9/10*


----------



## R2K (Apr 29, 2011)

^^
wow ... !!!!  9/10 !!
you seem to be the only one that liked the movie...
That movie made even RGV's Phoonk look better


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2011)

*Sniper Reloaded*. Just finished watching, and it was great. It's a short, brief one, and a great one. I'd highly recommend it.

Sniper: Reloaded (2011) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> how is the movie then



I've not seen that movie 

*THOR 6.4/10*

I was waiting for this movie for a long time. Had very vague idea about THOR, only read in mythology about him and then knew that there is comic strip about him. So, I was very much excited and eager for this movie.

*3D:* It was in 3D and that sucks. Most of the close-ups have not 3D effect. I know because I watched half of the movie without the 3D specs! It might be my cinema hall or the movie, but at the same theater I had watched "Megamind" which had some average 3D. Thor is bad 3D. Watch it in 2D medium only. Would cost you less and would not have to keep the heavy glass on your nose for 2 hours.

*Story:* I had a faint idea about story. Its the beginning of Thor,so more explanation and less action. I did not come across one movie which handled a superhero beginning movie with balanced story and action; SpiderMan1 and Batman begins are such perfect movies to name. IN short Thor is long, and story is hurried. 

*Direction and acting:* Well he had nothing to do exceptional. Not much emotional scene. Only one scene of conflict with Loki and Odin, where Odin said nothing and Tom Hiddleston as Loki did good. Natalie Portman...obviously she signed this movie before "Black Swan" else she would have never accepted it. Has a hairline role, half of the time she is shouting to SHIELD personnel or her colleagues. Rest of the crew was average, nothing much to do apart from gasping...something landed(thor)!!!...something landed again(hammer)!!!somethings(Thor's friends) landed again....something(that robot) landed again... see lotsa moments for gasping!!! That too I've not mentioned about when they launch to sky...

*Action:* I'm disappointed here. A superhero movie to me is full of action and demise of villain. Isn't that the only reason we have superheroes?!!! Am I asking too much? To beat some police personnel we have Statham here who always becomes a baddy and beats the sh1t out of police guys in all his movies. If u bring a hero, give him a worthy opponent, else his greatness is shadowed...

*Editing:* The length is too much and actions are far between. Should have been short. How long? Well, its 114 min and has less action than "Iron Man 2"

*Dialog:* Few witty and funny lines and most of corny and clichéd lines.


*Summary:* Watch it in 2D and have patience.


----------



## R2K (Apr 30, 2011)

No Strings Attached (2011) - IMDb
Movie was just OK. Although i don't believe characters and situations like in this movie exist in real world. So the story felt kinda unreal


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Andrey Tarkovskiy Just love his style of sci-fi and philosophical movies.



/me likes Stalker.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2011)

*The Rite 7/10*

After a long time a good horror movie. Well, the horror here is more like it was in "Rosemary's Baby" very subtle but does its job.

Starts very slow, takes time to build its characters and environment but that is not a complaint. First time I'm agreeing that a horror movie being slow actually worked on its favor.

Then there is Anthony Hopkins!!! If not anything, watch it only for him.


----------



## R2K (Apr 30, 2011)

^^
i already have it with me...gonna watch it tonight


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2011)

Purchased BBC Eath  series from flipkart.com.Its wonderful to watch.


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2011)

*The Innocents 8/10*

Today is the day of horror movies.

Another gem from the classic (1961) era, please watch...


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2011)

*Vanishing point*

I did not liked the movie a little bit.yeah shout at me or say anything but choices are each to his own.
yeah the film is technically and cinematographically good.But thats it i dint liked its story and mostly the pacing of the story and the end.
The film is damn too slow for a car chasing movie.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2011)

Død snø - good modern zombie film with comedy and german soldiers from WWII - recommend


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

quan chi said:


> *Vanishing point*
> 
> I did not liked the movie a little bit.yeah shout at me or say anything but choices are each to his own.
> yeah the film is technically and cinematographically good.But thats it i dint liked its story and mostly the pacing of the story and the end.
> The film is damn too slow for a car chasing movie.


Now watch this;
[youtube]vVXIK1xCRpY[/youtube]


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

Hey Guyz.... "Source Code" released today!!!
Who is planning to catch this Awesome looking Action Thriller?

[Youtube]NkTrG-gpIzE[/youtube]


----------



## R2K (May 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hey Guyz.... "Source Code" released today!!!
> Who is planning to catch this Awesome looking Action Thriller?
> 
> [Youtube]NkTrG-gpIzE[/youtube]



Never make a mistake of judging a movie from its trailers..my friend...


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2011)

Watched 'Thor' yesterday....that movie has some great sfx and visuals...but sadly due to one of my friend missed about 30 mins start of the movie ...all in all the i just loved the visuals and that guy has some serious muscles man!!!


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

R2K said:


> Never make a mistake of judging a movie from its trailers..my friend...



You are right on certain levels pal, but trailer does tells you a lot about what can you expect from a movie. And I have a hunch this is going to be one awesome movie! Or it may be the case, that I Want to trust this trailer


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 1, 2011)

^^ No movie was good.You never feel bored.


----------



## mavihs (May 1, 2011)

Thor - to watch it in 3D or not????


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

^^ You may want to refer to the *rhitwick's post.*

Ok, I'd quote it for you...



rhitwick said:


> *THOR 6.4/10*
> 
> I was waiting for this movie for a long time. Had very vague idea about THOR, only read in mythology about him and then knew that there is comic strip about him. So, I was very much excited and eager for this movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## mavihs (May 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ You may want to refer to the *rhitwick's post.*
> 
> Ok, I'd quote it for you...



as he said, it might have been the cinema hall, so asking more people who might have seen it in 3D.


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2011)

*Fair Game 6/10*

A serious issue is told in a very boring way. 1Hr 45 min is its length and the movie focuses on main issue after 50 minutes it had started...


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

^^ And you think, its a "Must Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians"


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2011)

Well, I know it has its takers here, who would obviously look up to IMDB and form their own opinion.

I had mentioned its a "serious issue"... there are takers of slow but serious movies here


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

^^ OK. Fair enough. I just was confused by the criticism you had put first.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 1, 2011)

*The Social Network - 8/10*


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

^^ Here's comes another fan of Zuckerberg! No offence, ajai5777, but this movie is too common and repeated so many times, that I couldn't helped smiling


----------



## sam9s (May 1, 2011)

*F/X - Murder by illusion* ...... my first new movie on Star Movies HD and I enjoyed it .... first movie itself is good and second on HD there are no ads ... full movie without even a single break and that to on HD with 5.1 DD ..... just like watching on my media played .......anyway pretty decent movie where an SFX artist is double crossed in a fake murder and then how is resolves the case using his skills. ...... 80s movie but worth ....*. 6.5/10*


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

@rhitwick
Dude watch the movie "The most distant course".


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2011)

*The Ghost Writer.*. Just awesome guys. One of the few of those brilliant movies I've seen. Would give it a 8/10.

The Ghost Writer (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2011)

Just saw this trailer for Transformers: Dark of the Moon:

[youtube]kHRf01Gjosk[/youtube]

_*jaw drops*_

Looks like this is finally going to bring back some serious attitude in this film. With it's last movie being a joke, as far as script and dialogue went, I hope this redeems it. On a side note, I hate that they have removed Megan Fox and brought a Victoria's Secret super-model in. [insert fury simley]


----------



## ajayritik (May 2, 2011)

Watched Ace Ventura Pet Detective.
7/10.
I really liked the part wherein Jim Carrey searches for the person who has the ring....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

@Ethan_Hunt: Transformers 2 was as good as Transformers 1 although not in story but 
FX effects were brilliant....

Texas Chainsaw Massacre - 8/10 (gr8 sound effects & horror ambience Ending was funny)
Btw chainsaw massacre has series of 5 parts 
which part u guys liked most???


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2011)

Now some movie news,

Flash is coming as movie in 2013
Spiderman 4 in 2012 and spiderman 5 in 2015 
Ghost Rider in 2012
And,
"A Devil May Cry" movie in 2013 

On other news, not only bollywood is on a sequel spree, its hollywood too.
A prequel to "Blade Runner"
Blair Witch Project pt 3
Constantine 2
Ring pt 3 (3D)
Resident Evil 5 (2012)
Zombieland 2.
Paranormal Activity 3
And a lot of remakes,
The Crow
Suspiria
The Birds
Poltergeist
An american werewolf in London
Pet Sematary

etc


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2011)

mavihs said:


> as he said, it might have been the cinema hall, so asking more people who might have seen it in 3D.



I would suggest watch it in 2d...as said there are not much 3d effects...also wearing those glasses steal all the colours from the movie....so watch it in 2d


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Pirates 4 and Transformers 3 this month . 

Get in !


----------



## mavihs (May 2, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> On a side note, I hate that they have removed Megan Fox and brought a Victoria's Secret super-model in. [insert fury simley]


+1
wtf they removed megan!!!! :X


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just saw this trailer for Transformers: Dark of the Moon:
> 
> [youtube]kHRf01Gjosk[/youtube]
> 
> _*jaw drops*_



    

Freaking Awesome!!!! Its going to be pretty intense!!!! Wow.. Just WOW!!!


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2011)

*The darjeeling limited.*

Nice movie.


----------



## R2K (May 2, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Now some movie news,
> 
> Flash is coming as movie in 2013
> Spiderman 4 in 2012 and spiderman 5 in 2015
> ...



i've heard that they cancelled the plan for making spiderman 4


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2011)

R2K said:


> i've heard that they cancelled the plan for making spiderman 4



WHAT ! !!!! ! !!!  
I hope you are wrong.


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2011)

^^
looks like i was wrong but i am not sure
its actually a reboot rather than a sequel
Spider-Man in film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 - 6.5/10 - horror + comedy


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2011)

Flightplan (2005) - IMDb
The movie was enjoyable except for the massive plotholes through which even a jumbo jet could fly through


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2011)

Watched *The Machinist*. Well I am confused that if it's a Must watch or Must not. I'd give a Must for Bale's awesome acting skill but story wise it was a complete psycho crap, my brain was puzzled after seeing it. 

The Machinist (2004) - IMDb


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2011)

^^
u mean its brainfu(k movie


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2011)

Watched THOR today! 
Can't comment on dialogue, since I was tortured to watch it in Hindi :'(

Special Effects are Great. Story Good (not great). Character -- Satisfying. (*Jaimie Alexander* has really grown up to be a fine young lady, I must say, being watching her from *Kyle XY, sci-fi series*). 

A lot of things could have been done. But ending is a bit nice, since didn't like the fairy-tale-treatments a bit.

*Loved the Journey which happens in the extreme end of climax*. The walk through between Galaxies and Stars was Mind-Freakin' Awesome!
Tip: Be seated till the very end of this Journey, cause in the end, is the beginning of its sequel


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just saw this trailer for Transformers: Dark of the Moon:
> _*jaw drops*_
> 
> Looks like this is finally going to bring back some serious attitude in this film. With it's last movie being a joke, as far as script and dialogue went, I hope this redeems it. On a side note, I hate that they have removed Megan Fox and brought a Victoria's Secret super-model in. [insert fury simley]



well afa jaw dropping goes Transformers 2 had enough in terms of effects and action ..... but yes attitude was missing so were quality dialogues  .... but script was okie if you ask me  ........ over all making it a decent action flick....... if Transformers 3 brings that attitude and improves on dialogues keeping the action, effects dose same .... its gonna be an epic .....


----------



## Neuron (May 3, 2011)

*Artificial Intelligence.*Deserves an 8/10 for sure.


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2011)

Neuron said:


> *Artificial Intelligence.*Deserves an 8/10 for sure.



One of my ALL TIME FAVORITE!
And a full 10 for me. Don't even have words to describe the Epicness of this Story. So I will stop here.


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> u mean its brainfu(k movie



Yea correct 

Watched *Taking Lives*. Liked it.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0364045/


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2011)

Guys any movies similar to Ace Ventura. How about Animal starring Rob Scheider.?


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Watched *Taking Lives*. Liked it.
> 
> Taking Lives (2004) - IMDb



Ya, its a good movie. Good acting by Jolie.



ajayritik said:


> Guys any movies similar to Ace Ventura. How about Animal starring Rob Scheider.?


Animal is one of my fav. movies. Good comedy. Watchable with parents.

The girl is beautiful.


----------



## Nemes!s (May 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> The girl is beautiful.



The girl name is Colleen Haskell, she was part of the Survivor show which was one of 1st reality show.


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

Watched *The Manchurian Candidate*. OH! Movie is cool, but I am so confused, feels like I have something implanted in MY brain 

The Manchurian Candidate (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2011)

^The original is way better than the remake.


----------



## MasterMinds (May 5, 2011)

thor 7/10 
source code 7.3/10


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

*Outlaw*. Good one.

Outlaw (2007) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2003 - 7.6/10


----------



## R2K (May 6, 2011)

Saved! (2003)
Nice movie with some occasional laughs


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

Aren't you people tired of watching hollywood movies? Don't know about yo all, but I am now thinking for a change, and really want to watch some nice bollywood movies.

I would appreciate recommendations, some movies, which doesn't include..
1. A lot of lov-shov
2. Too many songs.
3. Larger than life characters (so remove all shahrukh movies )
4. No faltu comedy (like Golmaal etc...)
5. I think you got the point..

I would like to see movies on themes of friendship, unclear themes, if possible based on sci-fi (which I think isn't any).
Besides all of those, pls recommend any movie which you think redefines Indian movies and so are must to watch.

PLEASE!! Help me..


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Aren't you people tired of watching hollywood movies? Don't know about yo all, but I am now thinking for a change, and really want to watch some nice bollywood movies.
> 
> I would appreciate recommendations, some movies, which doesn't include..
> 1. A lot of lov-shov
> ...



Udaan
LSD
Khichdi
Phas gaye re obama
1920
Quickgun Murugun
13B
Aamir
Chhoti si baat
Gulaal
*GUNDA*
Happy Days (Telugu)
Yem Maya Chesave (Telugu/Tamil I'm not sure of the language)
Manorama Six Feet Under 
No Smoking
The President is Coming
Welcome to Sajjanpur
Loins of Punjab
Well Done Abba (might bore u in the beginning: 10 mins, and end: 5 mins)

All are must watch, and not told to pick one from this list. Watch all.


----------



## buddyram (May 6, 2011)

*Bollywood List*

 Dil to bacha hai ji
 Do dooni chaar
 A Wednesday!
 Mumbai Meri Jaan (I haven't watched it yet but still i would like to recommend coz of the storyline!)



 First two are nice time pass, and the latter two are pertaining patriotism! But all are must watch movies! 



vineet369 said:


> Aren't you people tired of watching hollywood movies? Don't know about yo all, but I am now thinking for a change, and really want to watch some nice bollywood movies.
> 
> I would appreciate recommendations, some movies, which doesn't include..
> 1. A lot of lov-shov
> ...


----------



## ithehappy (May 6, 2011)

*The Duchess*. Couldn't be better. Fantastic.

The Duchess (2008) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (May 7, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Aren't you people tired of watching hollywood movies? Don't know about yo all, but I am now thinking for a change, and really want to watch some nice bollywood movies.
> 
> I would appreciate recommendations, some movies, which doesn't include..
> 1. A lot of lov-shov
> ...



_Gunda, Loha_ and _Phoolan Hasina Ramkali_ are the must-watch. All directed by the legend - _Kanti Shah_.
_Matrubhoomi - A nation without women
Hazaron Khwaishein Aisi
Parzania
Omkara
Gulaal
No smoking
Aashayein
Ek chalis ki last local
Dev D
Sita sings the blues_ (Not a bollywood movie, but directed by an Indian origin director and you can related to it. Officially available free for download)
_Oye lucky, lucky oye
Chupke Se
Shool
_


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

La horde - another good zombie flick and my rating for tis is 6.5 and I watched version anyway


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2011)

Many thanks to rhitwick, buddyram and a_medico for the list! That's quite a long list to cover! Considering that I had a little interest in hindi cinemas, its not surprizing to observe that I had watched just 3 of films on these lists: LSD, Ek chalis ki last local and A Wednesday!	

Btw, I watched one film in the mean time, which I think, is a must watch, specially on the occasion of Mother's day tomorrow: Dasvidaniyan! *MUST WATCH!*


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2011)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning (2005) - 6/10
a bad ending & hot babes


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2011)

^^If you havent seen wrong turn 1, see no evil and The Hills Have Eyes then add these to the list too. Same treatment.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2011)

^^I have only seen WT series


----------



## ithehappy (May 8, 2011)

*Kill the Irishman*. Absolutely wonderful.

Kill the Irishman (2011) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

*The Exorcism of Emily Rose 7.5/10*

Very nice concept for a horror movie, tries to put both logical and supernatural angle in front of the audience. Its upon you, what you choose.

Must watch for sure.

*Source Code 7.5/10*

Source Code=Deja Vu+Matrix+Inception

Only Deja Vu had a strong storyline and more perfect emotional bonding. Then again, I'm comparing Denzel Washington with Jake Gyllenhaal.

*I am number four 6/10*

At times I thought, I'm watching "Dragon Ball Z", then the special effects reminded its not!

Not good and not too bad. A bit just below avg. movie. Watch it, if you have much time to waste. And don't care what is happening in the screen.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

Event Horizon



> A rescue crew investigates a spaceship that disappeared into a black hole and has now returned...with someone or something new on-board


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2011)

Bride of Chucky - 5.5/10


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2011)

Going for *source code* today ......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

Just came back from Fast Five and this, by far, is the best Fast and Furious movie till date. Beats all the other films by a long shot. The last half an hour would keep you on the edge of the seat and you'll be literally going "Holy sh*t, how did they do that?". Sound and visual effects were fantastic. The camera angles in some shots were brilliantly executed. All the action felt raw, the fist fights, especially. 

Fast cars, Cheesy humour, sweet ass chicks, action, emotion, you'll get it all in this movie. Definitely a good summer action flick. 

Word of advice: Stay back for a few minutes post the credits and you're in for a real surprise.


----------



## buddyram (May 8, 2011)

Yes, I do watch Fast 5! in the coming week. Review says its an awesome movie!


----------



## ithehappy (May 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Source Code=Deja Vu+Matrix+Inception



Then it must be the complicated most movie of all time.


----------



## a_medico (May 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *The Exorcism of Emily Rose 7.5/10*
> 
> Very nice concept for a horror movie, tries to put both logical and supernatural angle in front of the audience. Its upon you, what you choose.
> 
> Must watch for sure.



Also recommended - *The Rite*. I thought it was equally good.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Also recommended - *The Rite*. I thought it was equally good.



Watched it couple of days back! Liked it. 

Mentioned it in the previous page I guess...


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> Event Horizon



Last few minutes were crap.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

*Fast Five 6.4/10*

It happened like this, I read Ethan's review at 2PM today and decided I've to have to and have to see this movie. Checked the nearest showtime and caught
the 3.30PM show.

Fast Five=Ocean's Elleven+Kaante (at a time I thought they are gonna sing, "chodna chodna chodna re" song)+awesome physics defying stunts.

I'll say the storyline was very weak and the screenplay has lots of loopholes.

Watch it only for the awesome action, the 75MM deserves ur attention.

Satantango

Anyone up for this movie? It has 8.6 rating in IMDB

But, its a 7.5 hour movie


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *I am number four 6/10*
> 
> At times I thought, I'm watching "Dragon Ball Z", then the special effects reminded its not!
> 
> Not good and not too bad. A bit just below avg. movie. Watch it, if you have much time to waste. And don't care what is happening in the screen.



I saw the movie yesterday, loved it!! I will give it a 7.5/10 .


----------



## MasterMinds (May 8, 2011)

fast 5. 7.5/10
gud action flick......!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I'll say the storyline was very weak and the screenplay has lots of loopholes.
> 
> Watch it only for the awesome action, the 75MM deserves ur attention.


Story was never a strong point to these films. This was pure high octane action and that's all we need to burn up this summer heat even more. 



Spoiler



The vault being tumbled and dragged by 2 Dodge Chargers was a bit funny, not to mention stabilizing the vault after it ripped apart a bank. It's amazing how it didn't rip the back apart of those Chargers.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The vault being tumbled and dragged by 2 Dodge Chargers was a bit funny, not to mention stabilizing the vault after it ripped apart a bank. It's amazing how it didn't rip the back apart of those Chargers.





Spoiler



Not to mention about Newton's second law of motion. The two cars were dragging the vaults as if the vault also had tires. The vault did not have any effect on the speed of the cars. They were still driving at speed over 100 or 200 may be.

Then, the most insane scene is on the bridge, Dom and Brien demolished the 2 police cars and voila!!! Brazil has no more police cars chasing them? What happened to helicopters?



*The most distant course 7.5/10*

This is a picturesque movie. Every frame seemed to drawn with utmost care. It seemed to me that the movie was never meant to make business or awards or anything. The director had something to say and thats why he did it.


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2011)

*Source Code* Absolute brilliant stuff ........ very much in the lines off Inception _BUT _absolutely different in execution, I am not sure how on the earth one can compare source code with inception, its absolutely different from it in its execution ......... I was very satisfied by the fact of how they used the concept and attached it with 



Spoiler



Alternate reality/parallel universe


 ....... its definitely not as complicated as inception but very well thought........6.8/10


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2011)

Saw 'Dum maaro dum'...not impressed at all...maybe coz i don't like abhishekd bacchan...but Deepika was awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Source Code* Absolute brilliant stuff ........ very much in the lines off Inception _BUT _absolutely different in execution, I am not sure how on the earth one can compare source code with inception, its absolutely different from it in its execution ......... I was very satisfied by the fact of how they used the concept and attached it with  ....... its definitely not as complicated as inception but very well thought........6.8/10



I compared Sourcecode with Inception but that too was very vague comparison. That was done just for ref.

The concept more matches with Avatar IMO.



abhidev said:


> Saw 'Dum maaro dum'...not impressed at all...maybe coz i don't like abhishekd bacchan...but Deepika was awesome !!!!!!!!



Deepika was there only for 5 minutes and she was awesome!!!!

U can anyday say "Deepika is awesome", no need to bring DMD


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just came back from Fast Five and this, by far, is the best Fast and Furious movie till date. Beats all the other films by a long shot. The last half an hour would keep you on the edge of the seat and you'll be literally going "Holy sh*t, how did they do that?". Sound and visual effects were fantastic. The camera angles in some shots were brilliantly executed. All the action felt raw, the fist fights, especially.
> 
> Fast cars, Cheesy humour, sweet ass chicks, action, emotion, you'll get it all in this movie. Definitely a good summer action flick.
> 
> Word of advice: Stay back for a few minutes post the credits and you're in for a real surprise.



After reading this I went stright to IMDB ....... and what do I see ...*7.8/10 ...15000+ votes!!!!! *damm man this got to be something ...... continued to read the user comments  .... I would love to quote few....



> But Fast and Furious has never been known for excelling in those aspects of filmmaking. It's known for the action scenes. And what spectacular action scenes there are in Fast Five. It takes it turn to be more of The Expendables instead of the previous films of the series by having a 'men on a mission' plot element and emphasising more on fighting than racing.





> The movie was packed with jaw dropping, eye popping action from beginning to end. The drama had a mix of sadness, comedy and seriousness which were all mixed in together so beautifully to give a consistency to keep the viewer starring at the screen and being involved in the movie rather than daydreaming about other things.





> watch Fast Five to see a fine example of how to get it right. Director Justin Lin (who also directed the fast and the furious) makes a huge leap in directorial prowess by showing an incredible eye for action that every other director today should take note at. The man can film ACTION, and you know..In an action movie…that's kind of what you want and with that eye brings together an expendables version of the fast and furious franchise starring everyone's favorite fast and furious stars.


....

I am sold ..... booked for tomorrow .....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2011)

I was completely overdosed on movie marathon today. Saw Fast Five in the morning, No String Attached in the afternoon, a complete evening spent for L.A Confidential and just finished watching Identity right now. My eyes are so groggy, I can't even go to IMDB right now to post their ratings. 

Can someone quickly post a summary of the last 15 minutes of Identity? 

This is Hunt signing off for the night.


----------



## R2K (May 9, 2011)

^^
4 movies in a single day....LOL ...


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

The Strangers and my rating for this one is 5/10.


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> The concept more matches with Avatar IMO.



I think the concept matches more with minority report...wat say?



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just came back from Fast Five and this, by far, is the best Fast and Furious movie till date. Beats all the other films by a long shot. The last half an hour would keep you on the edge of the seat and you'll be literally going "Holy sh*t, how did they do that?". Sound and visual effects were fantastic. The camera angles in some shots were brilliantly executed. All the action felt raw, the fist fights, especially.
> 
> Fast cars, Cheesy humour, sweet ass chicks, action, emotion, you'll get it all in this movie. Definitely a good summer action flick.
> 
> Word of advice: Stay back for a few minutes post the credits and you're in for a real surprise.



will have to book the tickets for this weekend...hope it still remains in the theater..


----------



## a_medico (May 9, 2011)

Identity last 15 mins :-

Took 20mins to figure out how to post a spoiler!! Guess I have never used it before.




Spoiler



Been years I saw that movie. Quite a complicated stuff. All the characters with common birthdays and with a second name as a state of US are the personalities manifested in that Taklu's mind. Can't recall his name (?Malcolm Rivers). When in his mind, as the story progresses a personality is eliminated, he commits a murder unknowingly in reality. Thats why he was charged for the murders and is about to be hanged. And when the doubt is on the last personality (cant remember which character), he is proved to be insane by the doctor and is not hanged, thanks to the doctor's efforts. When he is being transferred to the mental asylum or whatever, the story continues in Taklu's mind and it turns out that its the outburst and hatred of the kid which is committing those murders in his mind. The kids commits the impossible murders as they are just in his mind. And as the kid commits the last murder in his mind(Amanda Pitt), he ends up killing the doctor in front of him, who had just save his life!



I stand to be corrected. I don't recall the movie fully.


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2011)

Identity : IMDB link please.


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Identity last 15 mins :-
> 
> Took 20mins to figure out how to post a spoiler!! Guess I have never used it before.
> 
> ...



In a nut shell 



Spoiler



Nothing in the movie was happening in reality


, and that is what (despite of its very suspense environment) I disliked about this movie.

*Fast Five* well it definitely did not deserve 7.8!!! , good action, but as far as I can recall there are just two episodes where the actual action takes place ..... beginning and the end ...... so the rest of the movie has to be really good in order to compliment the action, which it wasn't...... better than the 2 and 4th but not better than 1 and 3rd ...*.6.5/10* for me


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Leatherface The Texas Chainsaw Massacre III - 6/10


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *The Exorcism of Emily Rose 7.5/10*
> 
> Very nice concept for a horror movie, tries to put both logical and supernatural angle in front of the audience. Its upon you, what you choose.
> 
> Must watch for sure.


I think 1920 was remake of this movie. The remake was good so most probably the original is also good.

Guys any suggestions on some good animated flicks.
already watched the below:
Toy Story3, UP, How to Train a Dragon, Ice Age series, Kung Fu Panda.

Any other movies apart from the above mentioned worth watching?

Also enjoyed the Ace Ventura series any other movies on the same genre?


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2011)

No, 1920 in no way is related to that movie. Unless only common factor u find is ghost.

The exorcism of emily rose is very well crafted. The clash of rational and spiritual belief is presented very well. I would say, this is the first movie on this nature I've seen till date.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

^^The Exorscist is the most freaky & scariest movie of all time

IP Man 2 - 9/10 (Its the best & awesome movie in the whole series )


----------



## hard_rock (May 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on some good animated flicks.
> already watched the below:
> Toy Story3, UP, How to Train a Dragon, Ice Age series, Kung Fu Panda.
> 
> Any other movies apart from the above mentioned worth watching?


Megamind
Cars
Madagascar series


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> In a nut shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, that is subjective. Ain't it?


*I am number four* - More of a B-grade superhero movie with no A-list actors but I kinda enjoyed it. The villains were funny.

@ajay @ritwick Do give *The Rite* a try if you really liked _Emily Rose_ so much. Its equally spooky and entertaining if not more. And yes, 1920 was quite similar to Emily Rose but was scary and not as usual an expected poor remake. Hasn't anybody watched Haunted 3D yet? Its getting quite decent reviews.

Also eager to watch that new Tushar Kapoor's movie_ Shor in the city_, which disappeared without shor. Went down very well with the critics though.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2011)

None of u posted IMDB link of Identity



a_medico said:


> @ajay @ritwick Do give *The Rite* a try if you really liked _Emily Rose_ so much. Its equally spooky and entertaining if not more.


Arte bhai, kitni bar bolu, I've seen *The Rite* and liked it. Also posted a small review (ratehr few lines) about it in previous thread.



> And yes, 1920 was quite similar to Emily Rose but was scary and not as usual an expected poor remake.


Now, how is that relevant to 1920??? Emily Rose is based on Courtroom drama and there is no such concept in 1920. If exorcism is ur reason, then there are n number of movies which resembles to Emily Rose.

About, Haunted...today one of my friend's friend described it as comedy movie.


----------



## ithehappy (May 11, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *I am number four* - More of a B-grade superhero movie with no A-list actors but I kinda enjoyed it. The villains were funny.



Glad to know you enjoyed it. I rather found it must not watch categorical. Liked NOTHING but the girl with Ducati


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

Black Swan  - 8/10
Men Behind the Sun - 7/10
Scott Pilgrim Vs the World - 7.5/10
Easy A - 6.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on some good animated flicks.
> already watched the below:
> Toy Story3, UP, How to Train a Dragon, Ice Age series, Kung Fu Panda.
> 
> ...



Guys any suggestions!


----------



## Neuron (May 11, 2011)

^^ Watch Monsters .Inc and WALL-E .


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

Just back from Fast Five. On it's own, it's a good movie but when compared to the other parts in the series (except Tokyo Drift)... it wasn't that good. They stripped it off all it's core elements .

Still very enjoyable. 7/10


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2011)

1- *The Lincoln Lawyer*. Really liked it, movie was very good.

The Lincoln Lawyer (2011) - IMDb

2- *Gran Torino*. The naming is just a cover up. The movie is one of the Best I've ever seen. Eastwood is a legend.

Gran Torino (2008) - IMDb


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

1- How to train your Dragon- its a brilliant movie. a definite watch. - 9\10
2- Enchanted - its pretty good. - 7\10


----------



## technocrack (May 12, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on some good animated flicks.
> already watched the below:
> Toy Story3, UP, How to Train a Dragon, Ice Age series, Kung Fu Panda.
> 
> Any other movies apart from the above mentioned worth watching?



Ratatouille - must watch.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2011)

sam9s said:


> In a nut shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree. When I saw the twist I was like "WTF?" and I didn't mean that in a good surprised kind of way, but seriously "WTF?". I thought the whole build up of the movie was great, the characters, the location, presentation and everything was really good. The end wasn't really satisfying enough. Can you recommend a movie with a similar set-up? I mean with an isolated motel, bunch of strangers, rainy environment etc. 

medico, Thanks for the explanation. I think you summed everything up properly. I guess your memory fuzzed out on the character's names. 

and before rhitwick goes bonkers, here's the IMDB link: Identity (2003)


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> and before rhitwick goes bonkers, here's the IMDB link: Identity (2003)


Yeh hui na baat!!!
Thanx.


----------



## ithehappy (May 13, 2011)

*Runaway Jury*. Nice movie.

Runaway Jury (2003) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2011)

Neuron said:


> ^^ Watch Monsters .Inc and WALL-E .





technocrack said:


> Ratatouille - must watch.



Watched all of the above.
Thanks for your suggestions!
Havent watched Lion King, Finding Nemo yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

Seed of Chucky - 5/10


----------



## windchimes (May 13, 2011)

Dear movie lovers, I have made a thread on the movie exhibition research survey, but also want to let the thread followers here on this media research I am doing where I need all of your inputs..It is on the Singlescreen Vs Multiplex theatres in Tier 1 cities in India. Your each opinion would be of importance  to my study and can add a lot of value. All suggestions are welcome


Please follow the link for the same here Survey provided by FreeOnlineSurveys.com

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

Another Eastwood movie, *Blood Work*. Liked it.

Blood Work (2002) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2011)

Watched *my sassy girl*....again!!!


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

^^ Is Sassy Girl that good! Or it's just that, your choice is That dumb!
No of-hence 

Btw, can someone tell me, should I invest about 200 bucks for "Source Code"?
PS: I am a Sci-Fi fan! Reply needed urgent! Hav to decide in half an hour!

Edited at 11:46: So, this community as not as active as I imagined! 
No probs. Lesson learned!


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Is Sassy Girl that good! Or it's just that, your choice is That *dumb!*
> No of-hence


Dumb?!!! It depends if u understand movies at all?!!!

And here again means 22nd time



> Btw, can someone tell me, should I invest about 200 bucks for "Source Code"?
> PS: I am a Sci-Fi fan! Reply needed urgent! Hav to decide in half an hour!
> 
> Edited at 11:46: So, this community as not as active as I imagined!
> No probs. Lesson learned!


Source code is a good attempt to sci-fi. I would say a forced brain fcuk.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Watched all of the above.
> Thanks for your suggestions!
> Havent watched Lion King, Finding Nemo yet.


Watch Finding nemo asap. its one of the best.


----------



## buddyram (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys what do you say about Martial Arts Movie!

  Shaolin Temple
  The 36th Chambers of Shaolin
  Return to the 36 Chambers

  They all are nice!


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Dumb?!!! It depends if u understand movies at all?!!!
> 
> And here again means 22nd time



Just-a--Jokin! 
But 22nd time! 

Btw, I realized later, that you were talking about 2001 version, and not the 2008. Btw, 2001, Sassy girl is on my list now. 
So do you recommend watching it dubbed, or with subtitles?

And btw, I didn't watched Source Code. Not because I didn't got good response here for watching it or not, But because I reached theater 10 min late. 
I had tears in my eyes, when I was returning to home. :'(


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Just-a--Jokin!
> But 22nd time!
> 
> Btw, I realized later, that you were talking about 2001 version, and not the 2008. Btw, 2001, Sassy girl is on my list now.
> So do you recommend watching it dubbed, or with subtitles?


Yes, original korean. Thats why I included IMDB link too.

And, watch with subs not dubbed.


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 14, 2011)

My favorites are
1) Inception
2) Memento
3)Pirates of The Carribean Series
4) Dark Knight
5) Avatar
6)  Catch Me If You Can
7) Sixth Sense
8) Titanic * ( all time best)*
9) Artificial Intelligence
10) Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2011)

^Nice list Anand


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2011)

*Identity 7/10*

Unfortunately here's the hindi remake link which I watched long back *LINK*

The movie has its occasional flaws but interesting and intriguing indeed.



Spoiler



10=Actress
9=The guy ("husband" from the newly wed couple)
8=Convict
7=Doc
6=The car accident victim woman
5=The girl ("wife" from the newly wed couple)
4=The kid
3=The policeman
2=Ed
1=The prostitute


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole - 7/10

Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole (2010) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2011)

windchimes said:


> Dear movie lovers, I have made a thread on the movie exhibition research survey, but also want to let the thread followers here on this media research I am doing where I need all of your inputs..It is on the Singlescreen Vs Multiplex theatres in Tier 1 cities in India. Your each opinion would be of importance  to my study and can add a lot of value. All suggestions are welcome
> 
> 
> Please follow the link for the same here Survey provided by FreeOnlineSurveys.com
> ...



I participated in your survey, but isnt there a way to see the result, you know what the trend is. I was hoping that there would be an option to view the result at the end of the survey, but there wast ....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

Candyman 1992 (7/10) 
Ending is pretty good....


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2011)

Did not like Tron Legacy much, apart from the VFX. The first Tron movie is the legend.


----------



## R2K (May 15, 2011)

The heartbreak kid
True lies.- I never thought Arnold Schwarzenegger could ever handle a comedy movie

How is bollywood flick huanted 3D. 
I saw the song and trailer of that movie on V channel .The main actor's face looked like he is suffering from constipation or something


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 15, 2011)

R2K said:


> How is bollywood flick huanted 3D.
> I saw the song and trailer of that movie on V channel .The *main actor's* face looked like he is suffering from constipation or something



he is "Mithun Da's" Son...


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Accepted - 8/10
Very nice movie for us students.


----------



## N900 (May 15, 2011)

horror>paranormal activity 1 and 2,the exorcists and rec(spanish)
thrillers>black swan,inception shawshank redemption
romance>a walk to remember,forrest grump
action>taken,a team,takers,transporter and transformers series.. these r my fav's


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Accepted - 8/10
> Very nice movie for us students.



I have it in my HDD...will watch it soon 


Just watched High Tension (2003).
Very nice direction & plot will give it 7/10
A must watch for thriller fans


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2011)

*The Tenant 9/10*

A Roman Polanski movie where Roman Polanski acted as main lead. I'm no more sure if he is a better actor or a better director. As a director he has given us numerous gems but this movie sure explores a new side of him.

I'm overwhelmed.

A psychological brainfcuk. I'm still not sure what was happening and why. He sure outdid himself this time.

A must watch for @medico, @ethan, @sam and @faun would like to know your point of view here.

I bet you are sure to like this.


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2011)

I am not a very big fan of movies from 1995 and earlier. But will give it a try if you so much recommend it.


----------



## ithehappy (May 15, 2011)

a_medico said:


> I am not a very big fan of movies from 1995 and earlier. But will give it a try if you so much recommend it.



Why is that? Too much involvement of Technology, too much Editing, or isn't there any efficient actors, what's the reason?


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2011)

No reason as such. I just enjoy post 90s movies more. I don't think the old movies are crap. It's personal flavor.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

a_medico said:


> I am not a very big fan of movies from 1995 and earlier. But will give it a try if you so much recommend it.





a_medico said:


> No reason as such. I just enjoy post 90s movies more. I don't think the old movies are crap. It's personal flavor.



Man, this is bad. I also did not like b&W movies at first. But, it was Hitchcock who made me watch b/w movies. I understood movies had no time or color era. Its stories which made good movies. Well, I totally assumed that u do not like pre 90's movies due to the b/w treatment. I might be wrong, but there had to be some reason which made u took such decision.

Watch it for Polanski only (does that mean you have not watched "Rosemary's baby" too?)

*The Haunting 8.5/10*

Watching horror movies at night in dark is not a very good idea.

This movie has a perfect tagline "You may not belive in ghosts but you can not deny terror."

Recommended.


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2011)

a_medico said:


> No reason as such. I just enjoy post 90s movies more. I don't think the old movies are crap. *It's personal flavor*.


Absolutely. No way Old movies are crap, it's outta question.
And for me, I like old movies too, but I have some reasons, when I see old movies, I feel a connection between the screen, my eyes and my heart, but frankly in some of the latest movies today the connection remains between eyes and screen only 


rhitwick said:


> *The Haunting 8.5/10*
> 
> *Watching horror movies at night in dark is not a very good idea*.


Absolutely correct.  Especially if you have Headphone on, I felt horrible when watched Resident Evil 5, from then I always avoid Horror movies, pretty sad for me.


----------



## ajayritik (May 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> I saw the song and trailer of that movie on V channel .The main actor's face looked like* he is suffering from constipation or something*





himadri_sm said:


> he is "Mithun Da's" Son...



He looks more like his mother Yogita Bali. Not sure either of the three people would be happy with your comments!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

Pirahana 6/10 
all bikini babes & flesh (nice makeups)


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I think 1920 was remake of this movie. The remake was good so most probably the original is also good.



1920 was not not related to that movie.. however 1920 was nice attempt being Indian movie.. it was nice movie  ..


----------



## buddyram (May 16, 2011)

Anybody who hasn't watched *2012*, Watch it on *HBO* tonight @ *11 pm*.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

buddyram said:


> Anybody who hasn't watched *2012*, Watch it on *HBO* tonight @ *11 pm*.



I watched 2012 on the Big screen Two times!
One time in Hindi, and the next in English 
I like a no-brainer mindless destruction sometimes!


----------



## R2K (May 16, 2011)

^^
its coming today on HBO at 11 PM 
BTW HBO aired Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay (2008 yesterday night. Almost half of the scenes were removed from the movie. I don't know why did they broadcast it.



rhitwick said:


> Thank you



how was it?


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> how was it?



, I was not talking about the movie "Thank You", I thanked him for the information. Though the thank you had pun intended.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> , I was not talking about the movie "Thank You", I thanked him for the information. Though the thank you had pun intended.



 Dont write single words such as "Welcome","Sorry"


----------



## R2K (May 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Dont write single words such as "Welcome","Sorry"







rhitwick said:


> , I was not talking about the movie "Thank You", I thanked him for the information. Though the thank you had pun intended.



LOL...i misunderstand a lot these days


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

^^Actually I thought of asking the same question to rhitwick for kidding..but u literally did it


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2011)

buddyram said:


> Anybody who hasn't watched *2012*, Watch it on *HBO* tonight @ *11 pm*.



It's a perfect movie for Cartoon network or Pogo


----------



## buddyram (May 16, 2011)

Hey why do you say so? Is it such a puerile movie!  





ithehappy said:


> It's a perfect movie for Cartoon network or Pogo


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2011)

buddyram said:


> Hey why do you say so? Is it such a puerile movie!



Buddy you might like it. Opinion varies, imo, 2012 is a full cartoon type movie, if John Cusack wasn't there it would be one of the greatest flop of all time I guess. If it already isn't , again it's my op, don't take it personally.


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

@buddyram: Read my last post!


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

Give "Push" 2012's special effects and you get a superhit movie.


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

So hows Push, w/o those special effects?


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

Push has a good story, well comparing to 2012 and few good special effects. A great plane crash scene.


----------



## ithehappy (May 17, 2011)

Watched, *Drive Angry*. Oh!!! I will highly recommend it if you want FUN in a Non-Comedy film. Beside the FUN part the movie is bad like hell. Still for the FUN it gave me, I'd put it in to Must watch 

Drive Angry 3D (2011) - IMDb


----------



## buddyram (May 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Buddy you might like it. Opinion varies, imo, 2012 is a full cartoon type movie, if John Cusack wasn't there it would be one of the greatest flop of all time I guess. If it already isn't , again it's my op, don't take it personally.




    Soon after 2012, 'Avatar' hit the theatres, so i lost the craze in watching 2012. yesterday, for the first time i watched it. 

No logic in the concept, they blindly followed Mayans! 

 Finally, no hard feelings dude, lets move on!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2011)

Watched Rec 6/10


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2011)

In an attempt to finish IMDB's Top 50 Sci-Fi list, watched "The Girl Who Leapt Through Time". Nice animation and story. Loved the lead role of the girl.
A must watch movie for all Anime fans.* 8.7/10!*


----------



## ajayritik (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone here know of a must watch animated movies?


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2011)

^^ Well, you can start by watching the Top Animated movies at IMDb:
*Top Rated "Animation" Titles*


----------



## buddyram (May 17, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone here know of a must watch animated movies?



  Watch Toy Story 1, 2 & 3.

  They are a good one!


----------



## Neuron (May 17, 2011)

Let The Right One In(Swedish) - 8/10
Pan's Labyrinth(Spanish) - 8.2/10
Cashback - 7.2/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Let The Right One In(Swedish) - 8/10
> Pan's Labyrinth(Spanish) - 8.2/10
> Cashback - 7.2/10



You have watched two of my fav movies here. Let The Right One In and Pan's Labrynth.

But, what do u make out of "Cashback". I did not get it. From cinematography its real good but I could not get its purpose.


----------



## abhidev (May 17, 2011)

Watched 'Shor in the city'....i would say its a one time watch movie....some scenes are really funny...well movies is ok 6/10


----------



## Neuron (May 17, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> But, what do u make out of "Cashback". I did not get it. From cinematography its real good but I could not get its purpose.



Well,for the first 15 minutes or so the movie felt like one that deserves an above 8 rating,but from then on it was part crap,part silly,part good and part confusing.A 7.2 rating only because i like movies that are not way too dramatic or tragic but still interesting.

BTW watched One Hour Photo - 8/10.

Again such a rating is because of the above mentioned reason.


----------



## ithehappy (May 18, 2011)

*Battle: Los Angeles*. Well I liked it, a Sci-Fi War movie is not an easy job to be done but it has been done pretty nicely.

Battle: Los Angeles (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2011)

Blood & Bone - 8/10

a very good movie with fights


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 18, 2011)

*Burn After Reading* - 6/10.
Its a black comedy with a couple of twists. Didn't enjoy it much but some individual performances were good.
*A History Of Violence* - 6/10
Watched it cuz of 7.5 rating on imdb. Pretty straight forward film.


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2011)

*The Score*. Good one.

The Score (2001) - IMDb


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2011)

Two absolute must watch scifi movies. 

Children of men 

The Fifth Element


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2011)

^^ Bruce Willis, is Awesome, in The Fifth Element! And movie is a MUST watch, for any sci-fi fan, like me.
Have to watch Children of men! TFS.


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2011)

Get Him to the Greek (2010) - IMDb
I didn't like the movie when i first watched it but when  i came across it for the second time it looked awesome
I think this movie is somehow connected to the movie Forgetting Sarah marshall
And yeah the soundtrack too was awesome


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2011)

How can you watch a movie second time which you did not like in first attempt? I, obviously not gonna do a repeat watch this movie.

Bad taste of humor. "Chasing Amy" disgraced.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Bruce Willis, is Awesome, in The Fifth Element! And movie is a MUST watch, for any sci-fi fan, like me.
> Have to watch Children of men! TFS.



The Fifth element was funny


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> How can you watch a movie second time which you did not like in first attempt? I, obviously not gonna do a repeat watch this movie.
> 
> Bad taste of humor. "Chasing Amy" disgraced.



Well...the movie was in my HDD and i viewed it again because i had nothing else to watch...but somehow i liked it this time...


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2011)

thor-7.5/10

Its better than iron man2...they stick to the original story besides minor changes in the story...


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> How can you watch a movie second time which you did not like in first attempt? I, obviously not gonna do a repeat watch this movie.



It's quite normal! I have for example watched Hancock for first time and disliked it very much, but when I watched it second time I didn't dislike it that much. Watching a movie which you didn't like at first watch for second time is absolutely normal.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2011)

^^ Possible explanation of above phenomenon:
You dislike the movie first time, maybe because it didn't met your "Expectations". 
But you like that second time, since you already know what's the story about, and this time, you focus on more detailed stuff, which you maybe have missed the previous time.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2011)

But, if you did not like it first time, why would you give it a second try?

R2K's explanation is good imo, he had nother movie with him so he tried this again.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 20, 2011)

Watched The Adjustment Bureau and Fast Five . Both movies are good but excepting more car racing in Fast Five. For The Adjustment Bureau i give 7.3/10 and Fast Five 7.5/10


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> The Fifth element was funny



Outlandish and funny!


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2011)

*Repulsion.*
Great movie from Polanski. 
NOTE: This one is strongly for those who love brain-twisting stuff and definitely not for kids here.


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Possible explanation of above phenomenon:
> You dislike the movie first time, maybe because it didn't met your "Expectations".
> But you like that second time, since you already know what's the story about, and this time, *you focus on more detailed stuff, which you maybe have missed the previous time.*


Perfectly said.


rhitwick said:


> But, if you did not like it first time, why would you give it a second try?
> 
> R2K's explanation is good imo, he had nother movie with him so he tried this again.


Vinnet's answer.
R2K's one is another cause too.


----------



## vickybat (May 20, 2011)

Watch *"How to train your dragon"*. Excellent movie.


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2011)

*Essential Killing*. Nice. Could have been better anyway.

Essential Killing (2010) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2011)

*Pirates of Caribbean: On stranger Tides 6.8/10*

First time I found a 10.30PM show in Thane to be 90% occupancy. Jack Sparrow has his fans here.

Better 3D than recent movies, witty dialogs which are, well...expected from Jack Sparrow and not so gr8 story.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

Taxi Driver 1976 - 7.5 - liked the story of Travis


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2011)

Finally Watched* Source Code*!

Excellent performance by the lead actor, Jake Gyllenhaal. Enjoyed the movie thoroughly. And maybe I did had enjoyed it more, if I hadn't watched the trailer. The trailer did was a kind of spoiler. But then again, it was the trailer only, that made me watch this movie, even weeks after its release.

*HEAVY SPOILER FOR SOURCE CODE*


Spoiler



I HAD to watch the movie, as soon as I had realized that it involved Time travel. Well, not Time Travel in true sense, but maybe even more exciting!
I loved how the film was shot, directed and edited. The sense of originality was in almost every time the actor went back into those 8 minutes. Even after we were witnessing the same incidents again and again, not once it felt repetitive, since every time the execution was different!
This film had its moment of awe, jaw dropping moments and spine chilling visuals, like the explosion, when least expected. And that moment when time stopped to reveal the passengers in the perfect mood, the actor wanted them to be. At this point, I would quote a review from IMDb, that is possibly the best explanation: 



> _And what happens in the last iteration is what should have made the movie memorable. Knowing this is his last remnant of consciousness, what he does the last time is make everyone in the train car happy. He's learned a great deal about them the other times through. He bets a comedian (whom he has recognized from television) all the money he has that he can't make everyone on the car laugh. The man takes the bet and proceeds to do just that. As the seconds tick down to the inevitable end, when they'll all be incinerated, he takes the girl in his arms, tells her he loves her, and wants to be with her forever. The frame freezes and pans the whole length of the car, revealing every passenger laughing or in various states of bliss. This is the instant that will see the hero into eternity._





I don’t know about this being the best sci-fi movie or something, but it sure is the best to come out in a very long time. And I am glad, that better late, and alone, I didn’t missed this one! 

*I say, Source Code, is the MUST WATCH movie, for any Science Fiction fan!*


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2011)

* RAINMAN *
c-h-a-r-l-i-e my main man 
good movie 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2011)

*Band Baaja Baaraat 8/10*

After "Jab We Met" this is a true romantic movie. But in a raw style.

Directing: Being a newcomer Maneesh Sharma did a wonder. Don't know if he's like one film wonder but I want to say one thing, he has his eyes to details and this would take him far.
Silence and subtlety are such beautifully handled that I'm really impressed by him. 

Editing: One and only downside of this movie. Some scenes are stretched and prior intermission movie pace is very slow. After intermission it picks up again and does not stop until end.

Cinematography: Being a marriage centric movie this had to be a colourful movie and that job is done perfectly. Lots of colour, music and crowd, no where a slight intention to take a shot from different angle. The director and cameraman knew exactly who are the directed audience for this movie and they stuck to the basic. God job here.

Screenplay: Dialogs are raw and total Delhi oriented; If someone is not familiar with such way of conversation he/she might find it rude or improper but this how its done there and that is exactly captured in script. Anushka and Ranveer Singh got balanced dialogs. Balanced means, none ever shadowed another in any scene. The conversation at the climax is very real life like.....without drama.

Acting: Anushka showed she can act and can be trusted with more responsibility. Ranveer Singh is one who surprised me. He showed more confidence and maturity in acting than any recent new launches. In trailers I totally disliked him. But now I know he was the perfect choice for this role. In supporting cast liked performance of Neeraj Sood as Maqsood-florist. Rest of the cast did not get much screentime so can't really complain.

Verdict: A nice above avg romantic flick. Touches all peaks of perfection apart from editing. I really had no expectation from this movie but its simplicity, raw energy and good performances impressed me. Recommended.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 22, 2011)

^^ even i was surprised ... by it . bbb is a good movie, a good hindi movie after a long time


----------



## ico (May 22, 2011)

*Pirates of Caribbean: On stranger Tides*

average story, ok dialogues, 3D is a gimmick and it gets a 5 on 10. You can watch this movie with your 4-5 chick friends if you are 17 years or under. That's that.


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I really had no expectation from this movie but its simplicity, raw energy and good performances impressed me. Recommended.



Agreed. The same happened to me too! Nice movie. Recommended by the Krows.


----------



## a_medico (May 22, 2011)

*The Tunnel* (2011) - An Australian horror movie on the lines of _REC, Blair Witch Project_, and similar movies. Slow but quite gripping. This one is released free for download(this one is the second movie I know after _Sita sings the blues_, which is legally free for download).


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2011)

ico said:


> *Pirates of Caribbean: On stranger Tides*
> 
> average story, ok dialogues, 3D is a gimmick and it gets a 5 on 10. You can watch this movie with your 4-5 chick friends if you are 17 years or under. That's that.



Tum kabse movie dekhne lage?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Tum kabse movie dekhne lage?


Since he got 4-5 chick friends and YES, he is under 17 too.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

Toy Story 3 - 9/10....awesome movie by disney pixar..
a must watch with gr8 story



ico said:


> *Pirates of Caribbean: On stranger Tides*
> 
> average story, ok dialogues, 3D is a gimmick and it gets a 5 on 10. You can watch this movie with your 4-5 chick friends if you are 17 years or under. That's that.



ico bhai..u have also posted the above comment on "must-not watch" thread...

is must watch or must not according to u


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

Watched 'Hangover' coz i wanna watch 'Hangover-2' releasing this week...i know its too late for me...but i really enjoyed the movie and it has set some high expectations....

Also watched 'Inglorious *******s'...liked it too...awesome acting by the villain....

Also watched 'She is out of my league'...ok movie...


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Also watched 'She is out of my league'...ok movie...



That movie has become my favourite movie all of a sudden.


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> That movie has become my favourite movie all of a sudden.



oh you have watched it...is it?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

Resident Evil:After Life - 8/10

verygood movie & I guess its a remake of RE 5


----------



## buddyram (May 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Toy Story 3 - 9/10....awesome movie by disney pixar..




   Watch Toy... 1 & 2 even they are super!


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

^^ Who can watch the sequel, w/o watching the prequel?
Looks like, some people! (above)


----------



## buddyram (May 23, 2011)

^^hi, if i like any movie, i wish to cover all the series of that movie!
did u find anything wrong in it?!


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

Well, but my philosophy, don't allow me to watch any sequels of the movie, until I saw its origins. But this rule, applies to the movies which were popular / blockbusters, and so some movies can be exceptions. But "Toy Story" series are on the Top IMDb list my pal!

And that is the exact reason, why I won't catch Pirates of the... in theatres. Since I havn't watched the 1st and 2nd part yet.


----------



## buddyram (May 23, 2011)

Maybe, Even I do the same, but *Toy* is not so complicatedly characterized movie. Its simple, fun story. It should be an exception!


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

Well, but even though, it's a simple and fun story, their are character build ups, and quite a number of humor that work on the continuity from the prequels.
But have it your way. Can't do much if you have already watched the 3rd part, now. Could you?


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

*Cloverfield*. Man I liked it. The story is kinda awkward, but the presentation is superb, I enjoyed it so much. I liked the hand held camera angles very much. That's what will keep it different from the others.
Today I watched it, 23rd May, and the last day shown in the Movie is same !!! 

Cloverfield (2008) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (May 24, 2011)

*TRON:Legacy* ...... Finally! got the chance to view this movie and I must say its a spactacular visual extravganza ..... screw the plot, which is beyond the suspension of belief........just the presentation of the script with stunning visuals, and absolutely thunderous rocking background score makes this movie a true worth for me. The programs disintegration, the game battles sequences, airborne chases, and all the fight scenes in the film are just some of the most exceptional and impressive special effects ever seen in the recent cinema.... ...... this begs to be seen on a big screen with a good sub home theater ......... and I am lucky that I have one ..... performances are good along with the direction, but the star of the movie is its sci fi presentation, which is amazing ........ 6.8/10 for this from me ....


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2011)

^Absolutely, it's really nicely presented.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2011)

I am Number Four (2011) -  liked this one and my rating for this is 7/10


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Who can watch the sequel, w/o watching the prequel?
> Looks like, some people! (above)



I m not a potter fan.... 


I have seen Toy Story 1 & 2


Well Watched Source Code - 8/10

amazing movie with brilliant concept....
I hope Inception is not confusing as my frnds told me


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope Inception is not confusing as my frnds told me



Does that mean you have not yet watched "Inception"?!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 24, 2011)

1-Sniper Reloaded (Not impressed)
2-Artificial Intelligence  (Good)
3-Fast Five (Expecting more races, but the story was fine.)
4-Thor (Ok)
5-The Adjustment Bureau (Good)
6-Insidious (Nice movie. It was very long I didn't watch any horror movie )


----------



## azzu (May 24, 2011)

* HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON *

brilliant movie..was immersed into it..
cudnt understand why it didn't get the Oscars
Must must watch
my rating *9/10*

a perfect relax for me in between this hectic Exam Schedule


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2011)

*Dark city*
Since there was so much going on about this movie in another thread therefore thought of watching it.
anyways i liked the film.
Beautiful cinematography with an innovative storyline.The film like its story succeeds in playing with the viewers mind.

Overall a nice neo noir film,and yes the matrix has been inspired form this movie can be clearly seen.


----------



## DarkDante (May 24, 2011)

Inception is mind-****ingly Amazing.
See it yesterday man!


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *TRON:Legacy* ...... Finally! got the chance to view this movie and I must say its a spactacular visual extravganza .... stunning visuals, and absolutely thunderous rocking background score ...  the fight scenes...  most exceptional and impressive special effects ever seen in the recent cinema.... which is amazing ........ 6.8/10 for this from me ....



Wow.. I expected a rating of at least 7.5 after that stimulating review! 
But, yeah, for me it was 7.8. And I watched on a "Real Big Screen"


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2011)

*RocknRolla*. Nice movie. Very nice.

RocknRolla (2008) - IMDb


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

quan chi said:


> *Dark city*
> Since there was so much going on about this movie in another thread therefore thought of watching it.
> anyways i liked the film.
> Beautiful cinematography with an innovative storyline.The film like its story succeeds in playing with the viewers mind.
> ...



This is a really nice movie. The created 'universe' far surpasses that on Matrix series. Acting is better, and the controllership is quite innate and strong..>!


----------



## The Conqueror (May 25, 2011)

Saw the trailer for "Always kabhi kabhi". Seems like a promising movie. Can anyone point me towards a similar movie set in high school which was released few years ago? Rom/Com set in high school..(bollywood)


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

^^ 
Main Hoon Na,
Jaane Tu... Ya Jaane Na 
and 
3 Idiots.. maybe!


----------



## The Conqueror (May 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^
> Main Hoon Na,
> Jaane Tu... Ya Jaane Na
> and
> 3 Idiots.. maybe!



Nope..rewind few more years...It was a high-school love story but cant remember it's name..

UPDATE : Got it,from the song "Kaun Hu Main" from MP3..The movie is MP3...now I'm going to watch it


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

SunShine. Friggin' EPIC MOVIE!


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2011)

^ NOw watch *"The Core"*


----------



## abyss88 (May 25, 2011)

The Seventh Seal (1957)  9/10

Edit:

When is source code "dvd" coming out?


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^ NOw watch *"The Core"*


5.3/10  IMDB rating doesn't look so good..


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

@abyss88:  I think DVD for Source Code would be out on 26th July 2011.
Source: Source Code (2011) - DVD details


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> 5.3/10  IMDB rating doesn't look so good..



Well my rating would be 6/10.

Not total bad obviously not comes under must not watch...u can try it.


----------



## quan chi (May 26, 2011)

*Dev.d*
good to see that still bollywood has some talent for originals.Movie is artistic like its name,the way it has been designed etc.

The only thing i didnt liked in this movie was too much use of unnecessary songs and music.


----------



## R2K (May 26, 2011)

Insidious (2010) - IMDb
The only horror movie that really scared the sh!t out of me
To get the real punch ,watch it it in a dark room with headphones


----------



## rhitwick (May 26, 2011)

*When I turned Nine 9/10*

How can someone make such simple, down-to-earth movies. I had seen such cinematography and storytelling in "Christmas in August" and now this one. Such a beautiful and heart worming story with convincing acting by all.

India and Korea matches in exact scenarios in simplicity of day-to-day life and society, why do Indian filmmakers had to be dramatic and imagine outrageous scenes to tell simple stories.

I know there are takers for such slow and beautiful movies. RECOMMENDED.


----------



## sygeek (May 26, 2011)

^I'll try, I often find yellow people interesting


----------



## a_medico (May 27, 2011)

*Just go with it* - If you like Adam Sandler kind of humor, just go with it! Good one-time watch popcorn movie. 

*Exorcismus* - British horror (i think, haven't imdbed yet) on the lines of Emily Rose. Half way thro it and found it decently scary. Now gotto see whether it beats _The Rite_.


----------



## sam9s (May 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. I expected a rating of at least 7.5 after that stimulating review!
> But, yeah, for me it was 7.8. And I watched on a "Real Big Screen"



lol.... my rating are really critical ....... anything on my scale above 6.5 is good. 7.5+ is exceptional ... and rarely any movie crosses my 8.5 mark ........ most of my good movie fall in between 6.5 to 7..... for more of my reviews check out my this thread ....

VIDEOPHILE :: Hollywood Movie Reviews

you need to register on the forum before you can access the thread I think, but its worth the effort ... 



rhitwick said:


> ^ NOw watch *"The Core"*



Are you serious????, I hope you are being sarcastic in this suggestion .... The CORE is my one of my most crappiest movie of all time ...... *4.3/10* is the max I will give to his movie .......


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

sam9s said:


> lol.... my rating are really critical ....... anything on my scale above 6.5 is good. 7.5+ is exceptional ... and rarely any movie crosses my 8.5 mark ........ most of my good movie fall in between 6.5 to 7..... for more of my reviews check out my this thread ....



Well, in that case, I would Really have to get a list of your 7.5+ rating!

And you have quite a lot reviews done in the thread, you linked. And I don't even had to register to view those. TFS.


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2011)

The Core is not utter crap. I rather liked the concept but execution was horrible. Still, a one time watch for sure.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2011)

The Fighter -6/10 (based on a true story..a little boring in the middle but ending is good)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2011)

Got our tickets booked for back-2-back session of Hangover II & Kung-Fu Panda 2.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

Hope the Hangover's over, before you start watching Kung-Fu


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> The Fighter -6/10 (based on a true story..a little boring in the middle but ending is good)



I loved that movie...epic acting by Christian Bale...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hope the Hangover's over, before you start watching Kung-Fu


I hope so. I don't want to end up watching the 2D version of Kung-Fu Panda 2 looking like 3D, without the glasses.


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Got our tickets booked for back-2-back session of Hangover II & Kung-Fu Panda 2.



Thats awesome.............


----------



## sam9s (May 27, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> The Core is not utter crap. I rather liked the concept but execution was horrible. Still, a one time watch for sure.



well no offence, the concept is what that was the worst part ......all disaster concept has some technical possibility (may be one in a billion), be it "The day after tomorrow, Deep Impact or 2010", but core takes the cake, its not even remotely possible that earth's core stop spinning ......let alone restarting it with what ever miraculous techniques ...lol ....... adding to that horrible effects, over cliché dialogues and utter poor performances makes it not even one time watch ........ but then thats my opinion .....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> The Fighter -6/10 (based on a true story..a little boring in the middle but ending is good)



i'd rate it 9/10 anyday because of bale's acting..


----------



## jack_the_ripper (May 27, 2011)

*"Leaves of Grass"*

Excellent performance by Ed Norton, playing a dual role!! a must watch for all his fans..

Overall, a very good movie!


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2011)

@sam, well then what would you call blasting a nuclear bomb on SUN as a concept. That was a sci-fi as an idea. Well they thought some outrageous things and executed it horribly.

I liked the concept, my question is why not? Earth's core has stopped spinning is as simple as Sun is going to dim and out!


----------



## sam9s (May 28, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @sam, well then what would you call blasting a nuclear bomb on SUN as a concept. That was a sci-fi as an idea. Well they thought some outrageous things and executed it horribly.
> 
> I liked the concept, my question is why not? Earth's core has stopped spinning is as simple as Sun is going to dim and out!



Sun going dim and out is a possibility, heck infact its the truth, yes this would happen when you cannot be sure of human the existence but it _is _a possibility ....... earths core stop spinning is not even remotely possible......... and starting it with current energy at hand is even next to impossible ......


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2011)

^Oh c'mon guys. Sci-fi in movies is same as they show hacking in movies. Both of them are impossible the way they present it. The concept however may/may not be cool


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2011)

I think, there is a reason of being a word "fiction" in "Science Fiction". Or else, it would be called, Science Reality!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2011)

Donnie Darko (2001) - 7.5/10


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2011)

Watched KungFU Panda - 2 yesterday (First day last show)...and the moment it started to till the end it was funny as hell....awesome voice acting by Jack Black, awesome animation and fight sequences.....its AWESOMENESS to the FULLEST!!!!!!!! Surely it deserves a place in my personal movie collection....


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^Oh c'mon guys. *Sci-fi in movies is same as they show hacking in movies. Both of them are impossible the way they present it*. The concept however may/may not be cool



Agreed 100%.
It's the Presentation of a movie which matters how it will perform.


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^Oh c'mon guys. Sci-fi in movies is same as they show hacking in movies. Both of them are impossible the way they present it. The concept however may/may not be cool



 Sword fish is a good example... that Scene where the main 'hacker' was initiating a hack attempt by looking at 6 monitors was hilarious.. also not to mention the hacking scene while getting a BJ


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2011)

^Well, I guess everyone got the idea what I meant to say. Concept is what I liked about "The Core". Heck! there are several movies about outrageous ideas why not another one.

And, I now even forgot whom I recommended it. Well dude "to whom it may concern". Watch it and make your own opinion.

*The Green Hornet 6/10*

This is a funny movie. What I liked about it was they never tried to be serious, no society reform bullsh1t and etc. Stick to the plan, use witty lines and almost satirical screenplay.

Cameron Diaz wasted though. Acting of rest of the cast is commendable.

One time watch.

*Harry Potter:Order of the phoenix 7/10*

Don't you think harry potter movies are a bit long? Well, I'm never a fan of this series, I take it as a movie of magic, special effects and fun. This one was long for me.

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince 7/10*

Too long and it did not satisfy.

//oh yes, my Harry Potter series is pending, finishing 'em.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 28, 2011)

*No Strings Attached*: 6/10 .. Hm, worth a one time watch..  

*Ala Modalaindi(Telugu)* - 7.5/10 ... loved the movie very much...a good love story...


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2011)

The awesomeness wasn't out of my head and is still reeling in....so today watched KungFu Panda-2 again...but this time in 3D...but 2D is much better than 3D anytime....loved it!!!
That movies is severely COOL!!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2011)

*Harry Potter and Deathly Hallows pt 1 7/10*

Man, there are people who top Ashutosh Gowariker in making long movies. Apart from length no other objections. Part of the times boring.

I guess even after making two parts of this installment of the book they failed to explain all.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

In The Mouth of Maddness ( 1994 ) - Nice horror flick and this gets 7.5/10


----------



## R2K (May 29, 2011)

Just Go with It (2011) - IMDb
The movie had a similar plot to bolly movie maine pyar kyon kiya
I don't know why but i just hate adam sandler movies.. ....


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone watched Hangover 2 ??


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2011)

Ethan where is ur review of Hangover 2 and Kung Fu Panda2?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 29, 2011)

Just got back from both the shows. I have to say, it was a treat to watch both of them.

The first show we caught up with was The Hangover Part II. We missed the first 5 or 10 minutes since the ticket machine at the theater got borked, which was f*ckin' annoying, as we had booked the tickets online to avoid these delays. Any-hoo, the movie was freakin' hilarious. The start was filled with a bunch a lame jokes, but it picked up pace once their hangover wears off. Zach Galifianakis's goofy acting was hilarious, but the winner totally has to be Ken Jeong, for his over-the-top role as Chow. Helms and Cooper did a fine job too. I found the first movie to be good, but not extremely great. The sequel was far more enjoyable, since they were in Thailand and they have all sorts of weird encounters you can imagine. My recommendation is that you go out for this movie with a large group of friends, if possible. The fun of watching it with friends is just great. 

Kung-Fu Panda 2. What Can I say, this movie was simply amazing. Great storyline, voice acting and most of all action. This movie had something special, which the first movie sort of lacked; the emotional touch. Panda 2 touched the hidden aspect of Po trying to uncover the mystery of his parents and thus trying to get in touch with his inner peace. The artwork was simply brilliant and the way they presented the intro sequence. Humour was great. Jack Black really nails his role as Po. I also have to mention James Hong's voice as Mr.Ping and his animated role as the Geese in the sequel movie was really heart-warming. 

Forget whatever the reviews might have claimed, but both these movies were total blast. Have fun guys.


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2011)

^I've not have much hope on Hangover2. Did not like the first part that much and the question of a sequel just does not arise. Would wait for the DVD release.

*Zombieland 8/10*

Jesse Eisenberg is the perfect choice for all the nerd roles in the world. A great black comedy. Concept is almost similar with "Shaun of the dead" but I would keep "Shaun of the Dead" ahead of this. "Shaun of the Dead" had a story which Zombieland lacks.

Still, humor was insane and awesome. Must watch for sure.


----------



## lalam (May 29, 2011)

Just watched this in the afternoon and i have to say i really really liked it! 

THE TUNNEL

Best of all it's free and legal. Since it was free i watched with no expectation but i totally drowned in it. If you like movies like Cloverfield, Quarantine or REC, Blair witch project etc. you should download this without thinking twice.

Here's the link: VODO - The Tunnel (2011) â€” by Carlo Ledesma


----------



## Anish (May 30, 2011)

Really worth watching:

My Sassy Girl (Korean film)

IMDB : 8.2/10
My rating : 9.3/10


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 30, 2011)

R2K said:


> Just Go with It (2011) - IMDb
> The movie had a similar plot to bolly movie maine pyar kyon kiya
> I don't know why but i just hate adam sandler movies.. ....



you are like the 1000th person to say that...again let me clarify that bollywood movie maine pyaar kyu kiya was a rip off of the movie cactus flower

Cactus Flower (1969) - IMDb


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2011)

Urf Professor, really good dark comedy, not for kids movie was banned apparently Urf Professor (Video 2001) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

*The Hills Run Red - 6/10* if u like Leatherface then u will also like babyface


*Fearless (2006) - 8/10*...a must watch movie for Jet Lee fans,dangerous fights & good story this movie has....after IP Man series this movie a worth watch


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who hated The Tunnel?


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2011)

Will tell the answer after I watch The Tunnel. It's on download.


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2011)

No one here watched Pirates Of the Caribbean yet? Care for a review?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

*Gia (1998) - 7/10* 

Awesome acting by Angelina.....
how is this movie *"Changeling"*


----------



## The Conqueror (May 31, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> No one here watched Pirates Of the Caribbean yet? Care for a review?


Time pass movie. Nothing special.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 1, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 - Pure Awesomeness/10  (9/10)


----------



## TheMost (Jun 1, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> No one here watched Pirates Of the Caribbean yet? Care for a review?



U mean the latest ?

ya it was good ///

Worth watching  once !!!

My rating 7.4/10 ( If u understand it really well )

Surely this part was not upto my expectation 
I Really thought that it deserved more !!

No way it can beat the third part ( world at war )



Zangetsu said:


> I m not a potter fan....
> 
> 
> I have seen Toy Story 1 & 2
> ...



I've seen Toy story trilogy with my bro !
In full 1080p

It was purely awesome !! i mean awesome !
Mine = 9.3/10

I  Will surely see Source Code soon ..... tnx for ur rating
Hope its good !


----------



## a_medico (Jun 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Am I the only one who hated The Tunnel?



I guess so 

*Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind* - Oh how I love this movie! Love it more each time I watch it.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 1, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Time pass movie. Nothing special.


Agree...

Below expectations..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2011)

Watched Hangover 2 today morning. Since got late for Kung Fu Panda.
Can't criticize the movie, since it was expected that the success of Hangover 2 was to be taken a huge pie from its prequel.
But, couldn't helped making expectations since first part was kinda good. This one not so.
A good time pass, nevertheless.

But I was wondering why didn't this movie got an "A" certificate!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*. Fantastic movie, didn't know how 150 mins gone past.

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007) - IMDb


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2011)

Fright Night (1985) - great movie and it deserves 8/10.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2011)

OT:

For those who missed it, this EPIC song was included in The Hangover Part II:

[youtube]LVlDSzbrH5M[/youtube]

I had this song on repeat for the entire journey till my office yesterday. It's so freakin' powerful.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ really powerful song


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

Watched 'Limitless'.......i liked it....one time watch movie 7/10


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 2, 2011)

Watched Pirates of the Caribbean yesterday in 3d. A must watch...9/10


----------



## darkaalx (Jun 2, 2011)

guys go to imdb.com and go for top250 and there you have 250 box office awesome movies to watch.....

The Downeaster Alexa...................the best english song i have ever heard.....its tooo gud

Movies
1.	Fantastic 4(f)
2.	Fantastic 4 silver surfer(f)
3.	The hulk(f)
4.	Home alone 1-5(f)
5.	Alvin and the chipmunks(f)
6.	The Bourne identity(f)
7.	The pursuit of happiness(will smith)(f)
8.	The holiday(f)
9.	Click(Adam Sandler)(f)
10.	Garfield 2(f)
11.	Lord of the rings-the two towers(f)
12.	Harry potter-4(f)
13.	Eragon(f)
14.	Herbie-fully loaded(f)
15.	The da Vinci code(f)
16.	World trade centre(f)
17.	The pink panther(Steve martin)(f)
18.	Zoom
19.	Walking tall(the rock)(f)
20.	Shrek(f)
21.	Shrek 2(f)
22.	Shrek 3(f)
23.	Shrek the halls(f)
24.	Madagaskar(f)
25.	The game plan(the rock)(f)
26.	21
27.	The devil wears Prada
28.	Madagaskar 2
29.	1408(john cusack)
30.	Mummy 3(jet li)
31.	The art of war
32.	The lion king 1 1/2
33.	Dragonball evolution
34.	The penguins of Madagaskar
35.	The oxford murders
36.	Narnia 2-prince Caspian
37.	Jumper
38.	Marley and me(Owen Wilson, Jennifer Aniston)
39.	Dragonball evolution-z edition
40.	The last Airbender
41.	Percy Jackson and the Olympians-The lightening thief
42.	An empress an the warriors
43.	The karate kid(Jackie Chan)
44.	The medallion(Jackie Chan)
45.	Shanghai knights(Jackie Chan)
46.	Around the world in 80 days(Jackie Chan)
47.	Million dollar baby
48.	No strings attached
49.	London boulevard
50.	The kings speech
51.	Thor
52.	Kung Fu hustle
53.	Greenzone
54.	White chicks
55.	Dinner for schmucks
56.	Independence day(will smith)
57.	Meet the parents
58.	Little Fockers
59.	Mission impossible(tom cruise)
60.	Mission impossible 2(tom cruise)
61.	mission impossible 3(tom cruise)
62.	Knight and day (tom cruise)
63.	Valkyrie(tom cruise)
64.	Top gun(tom cruise)
65.	A few good men(tom cruise)
66.	Days of thunder(tom cruise)
67.	Spiderman
68.	Spiderman 2
69.	Spiderman 3
70.	The dark knight
71.	The phantom
72.	Iron man
73.	Iron man 2
74.	Matrix
75.	Matrix reloaded
76.	Matrix revolutions
77.	Superman
78.	Superman2
79.	Superman3
80.	Superman returns
81.	Superman returns(new)
82.	Harry potter and the sorcerer's stone
83.	Harry potter and the chamber of secrets
84.	Harry potter and the prisoner of Azkaban
85.	Harry potter and the goblet of fire
86.	harry potter and the order of the phoenix
87.	Harry potter and the half blooded prince
88.	Harry potter and the deathly hallows part 1
89.	Scary movie
90.	Scary movie 2
91.	Scary movie 3
92.	Scary movie 4
93.	Flyboys
94.	The triangle
95.	The Truman show
96.	Get smart
97.	Police academy 2
98.	Police academy 3
99.	Police academy 4
100.	Police academy 5
101.	Police academy 6
102.	Police academy 7
103.	Rocky
104.	Rocky 2
105.	Rocky 3
106.	Rocky 4
107.	Rocky 5
108.	Wall street
109.	2012
110.	The grinch(jim carrey)
111.	i love you man(Paul Rudd)
112.	Troy
113.	10000 BC
114.	The proposal
115.	Inception
116.	Kill bill
117.	Salt(Angelina Jolie)
118.	Superbad
119.	The Green hornet
120.	Seven pounds(will smith)
121.	Remember the titans
122.	Cop out
123.	The Lincoln lawyer
124.	Hitch
125.	Prince of Persia
126.	Due date
127.	Goal
128.	The sound of music
129.	The pink panther 2(Steve Martin)
130.	Cheaper by the dozen(Steve Martin)
131.	Cheaper by the dozen 2(Steve Martin)
132.	Beauty and the briefcase
133.	Fracture
134.	October Sky
135.	Step up 2
136.	A team
137.	Cp out(Bruce Willis)
138.	Crossing over(Harrison Ford)
139.	State of play
140.	Fast and the furious 4
141.	Fast and the furious- Tokyo drift
142.	Fast and the furious-5
143.	007-Casino royale
144.	007-diamonds are forever
145.	007-never say never again
146.	007-octopussy
147.	007-tomorrow never dies
148.	Reign over me(Adam Sandler)
149.	Mr. Deeds(Adam Sandler)
150.	Grown Ups(Adam Sandler)
151.	I now pronounce you chuck and larry(Adam Sandler)
152.	Funny people(Adam Sandler)
153.	The longest yard(Adam Sandler)
154.	50 First dates(Adam Sandler)
155.	Just go with it(Adam Sandler, Jennifer Aniston)
156.	Oceans eleven(George Clooney, Brad Pitt)
157.	Oceans Twelve(George Clooney, Brad Pitt)
158.	Oceans thirteen(George Clooney, Brad Pitt)
159.	Swordfish(John Travolta)
160.	Wild dogs(John Travolta)
161.	Be Cool(John Travolta)
162.	Face off(John Travolta, Nicholas Cage)
163.	Ghost Rider(Nicholas Cage)
164.	Gone in 60seconds(Nicholas Cage)
165.	The Tourist(Johnny Depp, Angelina Jolie)
166.	Gnomeo and Juliet
167.	Yogi Bear
168.	Rio
169.	Happy Feet
170.	Open Season
171.	Simpsons-The Movie
172.	Ratatouille


----------



## R2K (Jun 2, 2011)

^^
looks like somebody is on a vacation or just got fired


----------



## TheMost (Jun 2, 2011)

^
^^
na na - The list guy 

U wrote that on your own ?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^
> ^^
> na na - The list guy
> 
> U wrote that on your own ?


It's IMDB's top 250 list.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2011)

Btw, I am on a mission to complete the list of IMDB Top 50 Sci-Fi movie. You can Google yourself for the list.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone here tried this?

Dogtooth (2009) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ Interesting...Nice reviews too...added to watchlist.

*Unknown* - Typical Liam Neeson movie. Execution somewhat similar to Taken but result not superior to it. Pop corn movie..Enjoyable but nothing great. Neeson is becoming typical.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 3, 2011)

Away from topic :

Ops , I'm too Downloading and Downloading but no time to watch 

With a Rs.1000 Plan i Download almost 60-250GB / Month 

MY ISP - selfish ISP always throttles my P2P bandwidth -- but i never give in

Now Downloading more than that ( p2p---> HTTP server --> PC )


----------



## R2K (Jun 3, 2011)

Hall Pass (2011) - IMDb
9/10.....loved it !!


----------



## azzu (Jun 3, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ really powerful song



Off topic : iam addicted to it now...
btw : What actually u mean by Power full song ?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 3, 2011)

Guys! Not sure how many times I have asked this before but still hope to get some new answers

Can you give me list of movies which will be great to watch on HD!

I tried to find a list using google, but thought maybe you all can add more.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 3, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> OT:
> 
> For those who missed it, this EPIC song was included in The Hangover Part II:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the song, really strong.



ajayritik said:


> Guys! Not sure how many times I have asked this before but still hope to get some new answers
> 
> *Can you give me list of movies which will be great to watch on HD!
> *
> I tried to find a list using google, but thought maybe you all can add more.


The taste for movies differ from person to person, so you may not like a movie recommended by us as you may not be interested in that movie/genre. So you better on with Google or IMDB.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys! Not sure how many times I have asked this before but still hope to get some new answers
> 
> Can you give me list of movies which will be great to watch on HD!
> 
> I tried to find a list using google, but thought maybe you all can add more.



Best Idea wud be to watch the DVD Rip first & decide by urself if they r worth a watch on HD


----------



## brokenheart (Jun 3, 2011)

Pi (1998) 
truly.....An excellent mathematical sci-fi thriller...!!   8/10

Rango
Its good.....My rating 7.5/10

A.I. Artificial Intelligence
one word...awesome ... 8.5/10


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 3, 2011)

azzu said:


> Off topic : iam addicted to it now...
> btw : What actually u mean by Power full song ?


It can't actually be defined. I always envision myself being on the edge of a huge cliff staring at the sun, when I hear this song. It's a completely different experience. The song just elevates you and makes you feel like you have the power to do something much more than what you usually do. It's beautifully sung and the instruments used are simply brilliant. Listen to the part when Billy hits a high note @3:13, it's amazing.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 3, 2011)

darkaalx said:


> guys go to imdb.com and go for top250 and there you have 250 box office awesome movies to watch.....
> 
> The Downeaster Alexa...................the best english song i have ever heard.....its tooo gud
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys! Not sure how many times I have asked this before but still hope to get some new answers
> 
> Can you give me list of movies which will be great to watch on HD!
> 
> I tried to find a list using google, but thought maybe you all can add more.



What type of stuff you like.

Though I love watching Bladerunner in HD.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 3, 2011)

Planning to watch Kung Fu Panda this sunday. One question: 2D or 3D? Is it one of those movies which make good use of 3D effects?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kung Fu Panda 2 7.5/10*

The secret ingredient is missing this time. Did not enjoy that much. But 3D is comparatively good. Umm, real good.

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 10/10*

Speechless.

This Kauffman guy is genius. If another time, I might have rated this a bit low...but

*The Next Three Days 8/10*

Good movie. Loved it. Russel Crow is always brilliant. And Olivia Wilde got to share screen with him...what more can she ask 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And, there is a movie of this name too,
Night of the Day of the Dawn of the Son of the Bride of the Return of the Revenge of the Terror of the Attack of the Evil, Mutant, Hellbound, Flesh-Eating Subhumanoid Zombified Living Dead, Part 3 (2005) - IMDb


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 5, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Unknown*



Liked the movie. Neeson is getting older and cooler .

Unknown (2011) - IMDb



rhitwick said:


> And, there is a movie of this name too,
> Night of the Day of the Dawn of the Son of the Bride of the Return of the Revenge of the Terror of the Attack of the Evil, Mutant, Hellbound, Flesh-Eating Subhumanoid Zombified Living Dead, Part 3 (2005) - IMDb



Ufff...Chemistry is easier than that


----------



## quan chi (Jun 5, 2011)

*Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom*

Sorry i didnt liked the movie.as an indian i hope many wont.have a lot of facts wrong in this movie.not impressive.bad movie by steven speilberg. got a nice rating in imdb hope mostly by people outside india.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2011)

Hall Pass - Hilarious movie. There were times I had to pause to get a good laugh. Owen Wilson & Jason Sudeikis turned out to be a good comic pair. Scene(s) post credits were so funny. Definitely must watch to get a good laugh on a lazy afternoon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2011)

*Splinter (2008) - 7/10* a must watch movie for horror fans.....bone breaking virus
Splinter (2008) - IMDb

*Mirrors (2008) - 8/10* one of the best horror movie of all time

Mirrors (2008) - IMDb


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

* Kung Fu Panda 2 - 8/10
* Taken - 8/10
* Enemy at the Gates - 7/10
* Twelve Monkeys - 9/10
* Saving Private Ryan - 9/10
* RIO 2011 - 9/10
* Batman Begins - 8/10
* The Terminal - 7/10
* Valkyrie - 9/10

I agree most of the movies in above list are quite old, but I watched them recently, so recommending them to others in this thread


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2011)

Unknown - I'm a bit disappointed with movie. Guess my expectation had doubled for Neeson since his role in Taken. This movie didn't really provide the adrenaline rush that Taken did, but it was an average movie. His acting skills aren't depreciated in any way though. He's definitely strong as an axe for a man of his age.


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2011)

Ready : 1/10


That 1 is garnered by Asin.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ready : 1/10
> 
> 
> That 1 is garnered by Asin.


Hmm..Does it really suck that bad?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2011)

*The Collector (2008)  7/10* wow...what a movie to enjoy...one of the good gory movie must watch 

*Borderland (2007)  6/10 *: a good movie to watch,some of scenes were freaky...

*Inside (2007): 8/10* now this movies becomes in my top list with all the elements in it (horror,thrill,gore) 



asingh said:


> Ready : 1/10
> 
> 
> That 1 is garnered by Asin.



asingh if its 1 out of 10 then it must be in "not-watch" thread


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2011)

*Taken 8/10*

Very good thriller. Starting was shaky, as if the director was waiting to get into Paris track ASAP.

Once it gets there, there's no stopping for awesomeness.

But, like me someone asked this question too,
IMDb :: Boards :: Taken (2008) :: How did Mills Get Off the Boat and Back...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2011)

Mulholland Dr. - I'm still scratching my head as to what to make of this movie, it's motive and the uber-confusing last half-an-hour. Heading off to IMDB to get some answers.


----------



## R2K (Jun 5, 2011)

^^
LOL...other than a couple of scenes where those 2 chicks were making out with each other, i couldn't figure out a damn thing from that flick



asingh said:


> Ready : 1/10
> 
> 
> That 1 is garnered by Asin.



LOL....i figured it out from the trailers itself....
Forget abt watching a bolly flick in a theatre ...i am not even gonna waste my bandwidth downloading any hindi flick


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^LOL...other than a couple of scenes where those 2 chicks were making out with each other, i couldn't figure out a damn thing from that flick


The concept is slightly complex. It provokes the "dream" and "reality" aspects. The presentation is done like a jig-saw puzzle and we just have to piece them together to figure out the whole movie. I just read up on some explanations and found it to be really intriguing.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2011)

^Well that is David Lynch for you. After watching "Mulholland Dr." and "Lost Highway" I dare not watch any of his movies. They are brainfcking true to every sense.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 6, 2011)

404 - What an awesome thriller movie by Prawaal Raman...Till the end..you cant guess whats going to be next ??????

read this 

404 : Movie Review by Taran Adarsh

*my rating 9/10 *

*~~~~~~~~spoiler ahead ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*



Spoiler



does anybody understood end of film? 

Abhimanyu  really hangs himself and was it his spirit talking to professor ? 

OR 

Professor was hallucinating as he already hallucinates his mother ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

anybody watched "Pyar ka Panchnama" ?


----------



## R2K (Jun 6, 2011)

Taken (2008) - IMDb
Atlast watched a good action thriller after a very long time...Only one word to say abt the movie..AWESOME
pls suggest other movies which have similar action plot( other than james bond and  bourne series)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

^^I will pursue you,I will find you & I will Kill you

@R2K: watch Unkown (2011)  Liam Neeson


----------



## TheMost (Jun 7, 2011)

My recent ones :

The Expendables (2010) - 8.5/10 ( BD 720P Rip )
The Chronicles of Narnia - 7.5/10 ( BD 720P Rip )

Kung Fu Panda 2 (3D) (2011) - 9.5/10 (Theatre)
Didn't notice the time flying !!
And the 3D was awesome .. Purely awesome 
I heard someone saying the "secret ingredient" was missing this time 
But that was superbly replaced by " Inner peace "


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Best Idea wud be to watch the DVD Rip first & decide by urself if they r worth a watch on HD


I wouldnt want to spend so much bandwidth in first downloading a DVD rip and then later watch it in HD rip. Anyways there are hardly any movies which I would have watched more than once. 



ithehappy said:


> The taste for movies differ from person to person, so you may not like a movie recommended by us as you may not be interested in that movie/genre. So you better on with Google or IMDB.


Taste doesn't matter if its worth watching I would watch it.


asingh said:


> What type of stuff you like.
> 
> Though I love watching Bladerunner in HD.


I would say Science Fiction or more of SFX ala Star Wars.

I would want to watch movies with SFX which may look great on HD. Since I'm relatively new to watching HD movies I thought of getting some suggestions from you guys.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I wouldnt want to spend so much bandwidth in first downloading a DVD rip and then later watch it in HD rip. Anyways there are hardly any movies which I would have watched more than once.



each & every one has different taste of movies.If I say u a "xyz" movie is good in HD.& after watching HD u find it not so good they u will utter dat wrong suggestion given & blah-blah 


I didn't ask u to download each & every DVD Rips in HD.
if u normally downloads DVDRips then u can download the HD version if & only if u found it too good to be in HD.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 7, 2011)

^ or Get a HD Rip ! 

Like me

Always below DVD-5 (1080P)
And Awesome Quality


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> each & every one has different taste of movies.If I say u a "xyz" movie is good in HD.& after watching HD u find it not so good they u will utter dat wrong suggestion given & blah-blah
> 
> 
> I didn't ask u to download each & every DVD Rips in HD.
> if u normally downloads DVDRips then u can download the HD version if & only if u found it too good to be in HD.



Bro I have asked for lot of suggestions on this thread on various genres and some of them I didn't like but that doesn't make me to tell anybody that it was a wrong suggestion.

It's always great to hear some suggestions. Never mind if I eventually like it or not. It's for you to share your list which you think are worth  a watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2011)

Watched Taken thrice in last three days i.e. once every day.

Superb movie. Best scene is when he visits their den and says and catches the "Good Luck" guy Marko...

And, I think you guys should refrain from discussing on downloading movies. None here wanted to know the source of your movies. Don't boast even.

Mods are watching...beware.


----------



## asingh (Jun 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody watched "Pyar ka Panchnama" ?


Why would anyone watch that...?




ajayritik said:


> I would say Science Fiction or more of SFX ala Star Wars.
> 
> I would want to watch movies with SFX which may look great on HD. Since I'm relatively new to watching HD movies I thought of getting some suggestions from you guys.



1. Watch the 6 Star Wars series. Starting with Phantom Menace, and ending with Return of the Jedi.
2. Blade Runner.
3. Stargate.
4. Predator 1. [Hardly a Sci Fi though] 
5. Alien*s*
6. Tron Legacy


----------



## mavihs (Jun 8, 2011)

asingh said:


> Why would anyone watch that...?


have you watched its trailer??(if not, then watch teh complete trailer & you'll know!!!)


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Watched Taken thrice in last three days i.e. once every day.
> 
> Superb movie. Best scene is when he visits their den and says and catches the "Good Luck" guy Marko...



yup..that scene was the best ....
But the scene where he was searching for his daughter in that shed where they were making girls to engage themselves in prostitution in the building construction site was kinda disturbing..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Watched Taken thrice in last three days i.e. once every day.


Now watch Lord of the Rings (thrice) 4*3 = 12 hrs 



rhitwick said:


> Superb movie. Best scene is when he visits their den and says and catches the "Good Luck" guy Marko...



Yup..it is...Liam Neeson did superb acting....
I like the the tagline of the movie....
I have 1st seen it in DVD & then Blu-Ray 



asingh said:


> Why would anyone watch that...?


Bcoz its much much better than Ready


----------



## TheMost (Jun 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Now watch Lord of the Rings (thrice) 4*3 = 12 hrs



Bro , I am not very good with English
I usually watch with subtitles ..

Will i understand that movie ??
Howz that  ??


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 8, 2011)

Rio- 6/10

Hall Pass - 7/10


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2011)

There is Something About Mary (1998)
A sweet comedy movie


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Bro , I am not very good with English
> I usually watch with subtitles ..
> 
> Will i understand that movie ??
> Howz that  ??



well that movie is EXCELLENT..do watch LOTR all the three films


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> yup..that scene was the best ....
> But the scene where he was searching for his daughter in that shed where they were making girls to engage themselves in prostitution in the building construction site was kinda disturbing..



yup awesome scene...and the telephone conversation when his daughter gets kidnapped...his voice is meant for an action hero!!!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

*Next Door (2005)* - 7.5/10
Amazing Psycho movie with lots of suspense.a must watch for intelligent people


----------



## a_medico (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ Though people generally don't rate me as intelligent, I am grabbing it 

Update - Very difficult to find


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Next Door (2005)* - 7.5/10
> Amazing Psycho movie with lots of suspense.a must watch for intelligent people



imdb says its an Norwegian movie......So i think i will pass on this
Also i am not really sure abt my intelligence level

For Psycho movie i suggest Eden Lake (2008) - IMDb
This movie gives us a good message that....don't piss off people you don't know


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Though people generally don't rate me as intelligent, I am grabbing it
> 
> *Update - Very difficult to find*



Yup even I was facing dificulties getting it but finally succeeded....



R2K said:


> imdb says *its an Norwegian movie*......So i think i will pass on this
> Also i am not really sure abt my intelligence level



so what..we have subtitles...
even I watched "Let the Right One In (dutch)" with subtitles....
u just watch it once & enjoy it later...... Btw the ending is surprising


----------



## TheMost (Jun 8, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> well that movie is EXCELLENT..do watch LOTR all the three films



Oh i see 

Is it easy to understand ?


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2011)

Funny Games U.S. (2007) - IMDb
One hell of a disturbing movie....with awesome acting and direction


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Oh i see
> 
> Is it easy to understand ?



you dont need to understand this.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> Funny Games U.S. (2007) - IMDb
> One hell of a disturbing movie....with awesome acting and direction



Watch the original
Funny Games (1997) - IMDb


----------



## TheMost (Jun 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> you dont need to understand this.



Downloading the trilogy !! 
Lemme see howz that 

My last one :

*Tangled :  7/10
*


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2011)

How Do You Know (2010) - IMDb  - (2/10)
Watched it just because it had paul rudd in it ...But not only him but the whole star cast were completely wasted.
 It was a total suckfest to say the least..

i can't believe i watched 2 movies on same day and both of sucked at the same time  And now i am gonna watch the third one


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

^^shud be posted in "must-not"


----------



## R2K (Jun 9, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Watch the original
> Funny Games (1997) - IMDb



I didn't know that it was a remake
But they sure did a great job with the new one

Now gonna watch the Inside man ..



Zangetsu said:


> ^^shud be posted in "must-not"



Already done !!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^shud be posted in "must-not"


and not here


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

*Dark House (2009) - 5/10*
somewhat ok movie...ending is also good

funny dialogue in the movie: Miss Claire has more Bugs than Windows Vista


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hostage*. Nothing special but good suspense.

Hostage (2005) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

*Unstoppable : 7.5/10*
Awesome movie with good action..must watch


----------



## R2K (Jun 10, 2011)

Paul (2011) - IMDb
As always Simon pegg and Nick frost didn't disappoint ...Although it won't be fair enough to compare it to their other movies like shaun of the dead and hot fuzz


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2011)

Schindler's List (1993) - IMDb - 9/10 - Hitler was RETARD


----------



## R2K (Jun 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Hostage*. Nothing special but good suspense.
> 
> Hostage (2005) - IMDb



That house in the movie was super awesome....esp the security systems


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2011)

Despicable Me - 9/10 .Awesome plot and superb screenplay. Needless to say characters and environments graphics is good.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Hostage*. Nothing special but good suspense.
> 
> Hostage (2005) - IMDb





R2K said:


> That house in the movie was super awesome....esp the security systems



I am downloading this NAO


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

Offtopic: For my LCD Monitor what is the resolution that I should look for in movies ?
1080p or 720p. I have Dell ST2220M. I remember someone here suggesting me one of these. Not sure which one.



mrintech said:


> I am downloading this NAO


What does NAO mean?


----------



## R2K (Jun 10, 2011)

^^
get the rips with 720p
you won't be able to figure out the difference between 720p and 1080p unless size of your screen is more than 40 inches


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2011)

Rio - 6.5/10
Tangled - 7/10


----------



## Anish (Jun 10, 2011)

Reservoir Dogs - 8.5/10

Another decent movie from Quentin Tarantino, but with much blood.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Offtopic: For my LCD Monitor what is the resolution that I should look for in movies ?
> 1080p or 720p.
> I have Dell ST2220M. I remember someone here suggesting me one of these. Not sure which one.



guys any suggestions!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

all u movie buffs here, do visit this thread, give your opinion about movie critics

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/142098-movie-critics.html


----------



## TheMost (Jun 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> guys any suggestions!



For your resolution 720p will itself be good !
But 1080P will be the Best !!!!

Try to get the 1080P Rip always 
They are within 5GB and 1st class Quality !

Only one advice : Don't fall in the side of craps 

A release may be 1080P 7GB but OK quality 
But a 3GB 1080P will be unbelievable !

Check this sample ..
U wont believe your eyes ! 

*www.mediafire.com/?e553vm91l1a21cx
_
Just sample - no offense - no piracy - just technically speaking _


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 10, 2011)

R2K said:


> That house in the movie was super awesome....esp the security systems





Spoiler



'Fu(kin rich people'


----------



## sygeek (Jun 10, 2011)

I usually go for DvDRip, it usually takes 3 hours. Which is better than waiting fir 12 hours for a 3GB file . The only movie I've downloaded in HD was "9" (720p). To my surprise, I found that my LCD doesn't support HD resolution from USB and when I tried HDMI, I found that my laptop doesn't have an HDMI port. HD doesn't want me.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 10, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I usually go for DvDRip, it usually takes 3 hours. Which is better than waiting fir 12 hours for a 3GB file . The only movie I've downloaded in HD was "9" (720p). To my surprise, I found that my LCD doesn't support HD resolution from USB and when I tried HDMI, I found that my laptop doesn't have an HDMI port. HD doesn't want me.



But Once i tasted HD by F**M ( I cannot speak in public ) I run my PC 24X7 and spend 2.5GB for 1080P animated and 4 GB for 1080P real movies

*www.mediafire.com/?e553vm91l1a21cx
_Just sample - no offense - no piracy - just technically speaking_

*SORRY FOR OFFTOPIC*


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 11, 2011)

*The Adjustment Bureau*. Lovely movie. This is how a Sci-Fi movie SHOULD be made. Fantastically well presented imo. In fact I haven't seen a movie like this, different from others, well written content by Mr.Dick. And Matt is always great. I'll miss him so much from B.Legacy . Btw- Who was the chairman? 

The Adjustment Bureau (2011) - IMDb


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

Panda 2 3d, loved it, will watch it again.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 11, 2011)

*X-Men : First Class *-  7.9/10

When I first saw the trailer, I took it as just another installment in the X Men series. It did however surpassed expectations, which I had after reading reviews about it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going in with zero expectations for this X-Men movie. Let's hope it's worth the money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

*The Hills Have Eyes (2006) - 7/10 *
Good movie with horror & lots of thrills & a pretty good ending


----------



## mrintech (Jun 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> What does nao mean?



now


----------



## R2K (Jun 11, 2011)

Hush (2008) - IMDb
8/10
British movie with  lots of 'edge of the seat' moments



ithehappy said:


> *The Adjustment Bureau*. Lovely movie. This is how a Sci-Fi movie SHOULD be made. Fantastically well presented imo. In fact I haven't seen a movie like this, different from others, well written content by Mr.Dick. And Matt is always great. I'll miss him so much from B.Legacy . Btw- Who was the chairman?
> 
> The Adjustment Bureau (2011) - IMDb



Does this movie have anything to do with politics?



Zangetsu said:


> *The Hills Have Eyes (2006) - 7/10 *
> Good movie with horror & lots of thrills & a pretty good ending



I think this movie is quite similar to Wrong turn.....Only difference is, wrong turn got hot chicks in it to power up the thrill ride


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 11, 2011)

R2K said:


> Does this movie have anything to do with politics


Subjectively Yes, Objectively No.

*A History of Violence*. Great movie. Cool Viggo as usual.

A History of Violence (2005) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2011)

*X-Men:First Class*

A movie with a good story and comparatively good action. 

Due to heavy rain reached late to cinema hall here so missed first 15 mins. I hope I did not miss much. 
But the rest 2Hr was amazing. Really good acting by all. 

I would like to say, X-3 and Origins:Wolverin was bad, but this one is what "Dark Knight" to batman series.

one question, generally "Stan Lee" does a cameo in all his movies, did I miss him or he he did not show his face this time?


*Hall Pass 6.5/10*

The movie started well, went good till intermission but then it was simply boring....really boring and then again the climax car chase scene was good.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I usually go for DvDRip, it usually takes 3 hours. Which is better than waiting fir 12 hours for a 3GB file . The only movie I've downloaded in HD was "9" (720p). To my surprise, I found that my LCD doesn't support HD resolution from USB and when I tried HDMI, I found that my laptop doesn't have an HDMI port. HD doesn't want me.



3hrs for a DVD rip!!! which connection are you using ...?? In 3 Hrs I can download a 3GB movie!, usually I stick to around 2 to 2.5 GB 720p rips. I get a new movie every 2 hours ...lol, I have a capping of 40GB by Airtel else I would have ripped Airtel completely .....lolzzzz 
Few movies like Tron Legacy, District 9 etc I downloaded 1080p 6,7GB size with full 1500kbps DTS track ........ these movies deserve HD A/V ..


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Just saw X Men. Must watch. Highly recommended. Awesome.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2011)

*127 Hours* ....... yea yea I know I am late, but it was worth. Knowing that it was a real story, I watched the movie with even more interest. Specially waiting for the ever controversial 



Spoiler



The Arm Amputation


 scene. I thought it was pictured pretty discreetly. I had no problems with it. *James Franco* has really acted well. I will give this movie a *6.8/10*


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 12, 2011)

^ It's a hell of a movie of course.
Hmm, I think I have to watch this X-Men!!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2011)

*Rampage*...... weird movie, I will just share the IMDB tag line ...
_"A man with a thirst for revenge builds a full body armor from Kevlar and goes on a killing spree. "_

For me the characterization was very poor, it did not at all feel that the protagonist could go on such a killing spree. If you have nothing to do, give this a shot ..... 5.8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2011)

*The Hills have Eyes II (2007) - 7/10*
a good sequel to part 1.must watch

*Feast (2005) - 7.5/10*
The intro of characters is superb.plus the scary & spooky scenes.
goes to my must watch horror movies

*Ponty Pool (2008) - 6.8/10*
This movie is unique than other horror movies....
this movie has damn freaky moment like silent hill.
& lots of mystery...just watch it....


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2011)

*Trollhunter 7/10*

This is a nice try for a mocumentary. 

But it fails in the shock value. "The Blair Witch Project", "REC" or "Cloverfield" succeeded on building tension but that was missing here. 
Rest assured is a good watch and not a dull moment.

Question: Why all of them started running at the end?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2011)

*Dying Breed (2008) - 6.5/10*
Its far more scary than Wrong turn.
a must watch for horror fans....


Spoiler



This is not a good ending movie....


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

The Last King of Scotland 10/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Trollhunter 7/10*
> 
> This is a nice try for a mocumentary.
> 
> ...



Can't recall the details but I had liked this movie when I watched it some 6mons back.


----------



## R2K (Jun 12, 2011)

Notes on a Scandal (2006)
Theme is kinda disturbing but i have to say that acting crew have done a wonderful job


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2011)

*Unknown 6.4/10*

Liam Neeson=Steven Segal

The movie is slow and reminded me of "Eraser" and the climax sucks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

*Scream of the Banshee (2011) - 4.5/10 *
Nothing special about the movie only thing I liked is the head of the monster.....


*Dread (2009) - 7.8/10 *
After watching this one you will say WTF***.
this movie has immense amount of shocking/freaky nature....
do watch it for horror/thriller genre


----------



## TheMost (Jun 13, 2011)

*Monsters, Inc.  - 8.6/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

Watched King' Speech and Finding Nemo the other day. Both were brillaint.
Liked the peformance of Colin Firth and the character who played Lionel Logue



TheMost said:


> For your resolution 720p will itself be good !
> But 1080P will be the Best !!!!
> 
> Try to get the 1080P Rip always
> ...


Thanks for the details. Will try to get more of 1080p if possible.

I agree with your point wherein you say that there maybe something of bigger size which may not be as good as the smaller size one with the same resolution. 

The thing is how do I judge unless I download a sample of the movie clip.



SyGeek said:


> I usually go for DvDRip, it usually takes 3 hours. Which is better than waiting fir 12 hours for a 3GB file . To my surprise, I found that my LCD doesn't support HD resolution from USB and when I tried HDMI, I found that my laptop doesn't have an HDMI port. HD doesn't want me.


By DVDrip do you mean 700 MB size coz there are some which are dvd rips but have size around 2 GB as well.

Also how can I know whether my LCD supports HD Resolution using USB.



sam9s said:


> 3hrs for a DVD rip!!! which connection are you using ...?? In 3 Hrs I can download a 3GB movie!, usually I stick to around 2 to 2.5 GB 720p rips.
> 
> Few movies like Tron Legacy, District 9 etc I downloaded 1080p 6,7GB size with full 1500kbps DTS track ........ these movies deserve HD A/V ..


Which Airtel BB plan are you in ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

@ajayritik: if u have low bandwidth than 720p is more than enuf...
otherwise 1080P is birlliant....

A Ripped Movie is nothing the re-encoded(lossy) version of original source using codecs & encoders(DivX,XVid etc)...

so,a BR Rip is always better.....

but do remember that not all BR Rips is medium sized(2~5GB) they can be bigger....
so forget abt the size of original Blu-Ray files


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

I prefer BRrips and HDrips that are in 550-600 MB range....much better than traditional DVDrip in terms of video quality as well as size


----------



## mrintech (Jun 13, 2011)

Hostage - 5.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @ajayritik: if u have low bandwidth than 720p is more than enuf...
> otherwise 1080P is birlliant....
> 
> A Ripped Movie is nothing the re-encoded(lossy) version of original source using codecs & encoders(DivX,XVid etc)...
> ...



Thanks for the info! I know about the various file sizes available in BRrip ranging from 700 MB to over 10 GB. Atleast as far as I have seen esp talking about the max size here.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 13, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Which Airtel BB plan are you in ?



2mbps unlimited, i.e with a capping of 40GB/month...  which I usually overshoot in 20-25 days , last 4,5 days I have to live with 256kbps speed....


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

The Lincoln Lawyer (2011) - IMDb
8/10


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I watched *Source Code* finally. At first I thought it's a Vantage Point, on the half way I thought it's Inception, near the finish I thoughT it'd be a Deja Vu but at the end I am confused!!! Well the movie is really well made, well edited. Jacky has done some good acting. But I don't even know why I am putting this in Must watch!!!
I liked these anyway, would love to go Chicago and have that piece in my collection 



Spoiler



*img684.imageshack.us/img684/1204/94682123.jpg*img811.imageshack.us/img811/2177/sc1dh.jpg



Source Code (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys stay on topic and avoid drifting into these unwanted discussions, which could invite trouble later on.

*Monster* - Saw this movie over the weekend. Felt it was average, but hats off to Charlize Theron for pulling off such a look and role. 

*X-Men: First Class* - I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. With all the hype and reviews going for this movie, I thought it was good, but not great. I heard someone had compared it to the likes of The Dark Knight, which is a joke. The good thing I liked about this movie was that it explored Magneto & Xavier's past properly. The CGI effects seemed good at times, but amateurish as well. They PG-13'd it way too much. I guess they were catering to a large audience. 

*Source Code* - Now this movie was a surprise watch. Very engaging and fast. Jake Gyllenhaal was very convincing in his role. Good storyline and well acted.


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2011)

^^
Yet to see X-FC. But that is what happens when a movie is successful and the successor is good too. They just botch it up. See the Terminator series, Rambo, Predator, Alien.


----------



## ahd (Jun 14, 2011)

Limitless (2011) *7.5/10* Sci-fi, Drama with some good acting, convincing and fresh plot and intense story line.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I heard someone had compared it to the likes of The Dark Knight, which is a joke.



I did that and that is how I felt about this movie. 

The reason I compared it with TDK was that TDK had a very gripping story and less action. X:FC also has a good story for the first time and I liked the drama. Action again was sidelined here.

DK succeeded more as it had a good director and a good screenplay writer. If it had to stay tru to comic book, then there would be no movie as dark as TDK today. X:FC stays in the boundary of the comic book events hence fails to create the intense theme; still this installment is far better than other parts.


----------



## R2K (Jun 14, 2011)

How is the bolly flick 'Love ka the end'
DVD is released even before a month .......Is it worth watching?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2011)

X men first class 8/10
Its the best x men film to date...if u are willing to see through all the continuity,loopholes & character changes....this is the best x men film made till date


----------



## sam9s (Jun 14, 2011)

ahd said:


> Limitless (2011) *7.5/10* Sci-fi, Drama with some good acting, convincing and fresh plot and intense story line.



This goes in my immidiate list .....


----------



## TheMost (Jun 14, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for the details. Will try to get more of 1080p if possible.
> 
> I agree with your point wherein you say that there maybe something of bigger size which may not be as good as the smaller size one with the same resolution.



Exactly !


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys any suggestions on the movie similar in genre as *The Shutter Island.*


----------



## quan chi (Jun 14, 2011)

*Batman under the red hood.*(animie)


----------



## TheMost (Jun 15, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on the movie similar in genre as *The Shutter Island.*



Good rating over the net - I have'nt watched before.



quan chi said:


> *Batman under the red hood.*(animie)



Rating ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope Green Lantern will be a good movie (not animated one)


----------



## R2K (Jun 15, 2011)

Please Give (2010) - IMDb
I don't know what to say abt this flick......i kept watching it until the end credits started rolling wondering what was the message that this movie was trying to convey... ...unfortunately i have no idea
Even IMDb members looked confused



ithehappy said:


> Well I watched *Source Code* finally. At first I thought it's a Vantage Point, on the half way I thought it's Inception, near the finish I thoughT it'd be a Deja Vu but at the end I am confused!!! Well the movie is really well made, well edited. Jacky has done some good acting. But I don't even know why I am putting this in Must watch!!!
> I liked these anyway, would love to go Chicago and have that piece in my collection
> 
> 
> ...



I am waiting for a better quality brrip to be released......The only one available now has those hard coded korean subtitles all over it


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys am not sure if this is the right place to ask but I got hold of Madagascar 2 movie from my friend however I think the audio of the movie is some language which is definitely not English. Maybe its polish. Is there someway I can download something off the net and have the audio play in English. I know there is an other option of downloading the subtitles as well. I remember getting hold of some movies which had option of dual audio like Hindi/English. So hope there is something to get around this.



TheMost said:


> Exactly !





TheMost said:


> Good rating over the net - I have'nt watched before.
> 
> 
> 
> Rating ??



I'm not sure what you are talking about here? I was asking for some suggestions of movies similar to Shutter Island and you are saying Good rating over the net?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 15, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about here? I was asking for some suggestions of movies similar to Shutter Island and you are saying Good rating over the net?



Sorry Friend ,

Working continuously i got my eyes poked !  may be i want to consult a Doctor ..



ajayritik said:


> Guys am not sure if this is the right place to ask but I got hold of Madagascar 2 movie from my friend however I think the audio of the movie is some language which is definitely not English. Maybe its polish. Is there someway I can download something off the net and have the audio play in English. I know there is an other option of downloading the subtitles as well. I remember getting hold of some movies which had option of dual audio like Hindi/English. So hope there is something to get around this.



Come over PM 
WE can talk over this ...   I'm sure i Can't talk in the forum !
Sure u Can get the tracks


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 15, 2011)

R2K said:


> I am waiting for a better quality brrip to be released......The only one available now has those hard coded korean subtitles all over it


I'd say that's a great idea. That Hard cored Korean subtitle is a PITA.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2011)

Something for the movie buffs here

Blockbuster Combo 3 (The Mask + Shortcut to Happiness + The Reader) | Online Gifts Shop, Home Decoration Items, Buy Gifts, Shopping Store, Apparel, Appliances On Sale.

Do visit the link, there are surprises waiting for you.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 15, 2011)

guys how's Shaitaan?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2011)

Watched "PRP" (Pyar ka Panchnama).
A surprisingly nice movie to watch, (considering it showcases newcomers). Maybe because almost every guy would agree with the circumstances shown in the film.
A good Salsa dance sequence. But almost every song sucked!

Still posted in this thread, at it's atleast a one time watch.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 16, 2011)

*Sinners and Saints*. Liked it well. One of those Underrated movies.

Sinners & Saints (2010) - IMDb


----------



## pvish (Jun 16, 2011)

watched Shaitan yest. surprisingly good movie.imo it deserves 7.5/10. Good direction & story ,some cheesy dialogues ,great performances by actors especialy Kalki.Its a must watch flick.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

*HUSK (2011) - 6.5/10*
Good movie with good horror,mystery
watchable with family....


Spoiler



They r fast,They r furious..But they r Dead....


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

*Battle: Los Angeles (2011)- 9/10*

I had trouble catching with the technical terms after a few mins of the film play ..
So got my Dubbed tracks and watched .. 

I Couln't notice the time flying...
Nice movie as far as my concern ... But could have been better..


----------



## R2K (Jun 16, 2011)

Sixth Sense  (8/10)
I liked the twist at the end


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMost said:


> *Battle: Los Angeles (2011)- 9/10*


srsly?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 16, 2011)

ico said:


> srsly?



Tamil Dubbed Version ...
It was so inspiring ...

*I Could not understand the English version ..*
So i had to re download  my Native version !


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2011)

*Swimming Pool* - not for kids.

*Session 9*

Both are off-beat movies.


----------



## Anish (Jun 16, 2011)

City of god (2002)

8.8/10

You wont waste your time.... its really a damn nice film....


----------



## quan chi (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Good rating over the net - I have'nt watched before.
> 
> 
> 
> Rating ??


Actually i dont like ratings.
then again 6.5/10 hope this makes it more clear to you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Wicker Man (1973) - 6/10*
It has good suspense/mystery....a twist in the end


----------



## R2K (Jun 17, 2011)

The Strangers (2008) - IMDb
Kinda good one if you are into stalker movies
BTW In almost any movie of this kind ,why is that everytime when a character gets into  trouble his/her phone runs out of battery...Can't these ppl keep their damn phones charged..geez
Also most of them have issues remembering to lock the doors of their house or cars


----------



## sam9s (Jun 17, 2011)

*Limitless* ....... thanks "*ahd*" for mentioning this ...... turned out to be a pretty decent flick. Story is simple ....: *A writer who takes an experimental drug allows him to use 100 percent of his mind"* Rest I will leave to your imagination. The concept is pretty original. Its a sci-fi but the treatment is not at all like one. Technicalities are nicely taken care off, and though per my review it does have few flaws but which sci fi doesn't. This sci fi without any effects keeps the premises enough interesting that you are glued to the seat the entire movie. Performances are spot on as well. Worth watch. 6.8/10

EDIT :: Robert De Nero, is kinda wasted in this movie ......


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2011)

@sam, u rated it 6.8. Kinda high if I remember ur pointing system. It had to be that good.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ Yep was...... for me atleast ....... I love the way the concept was conceived and presented. This kind of concept can bring quite a number of flaws, had it been loosely directed. Not only this movie had very limited flaws, the ones it had were debatable. Plus the script was tight, pace was perfect not to forget commendable performances ....... if I had to choose between 6.5 and 6.8.......I'd say 6.8 .... coz I dont have any rating between them ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

*The Punisher (2004) - 7/10*
Amazing movie....is the game related to movie???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Punisher (2004) - 7/10*
> Amazing movie....is the game related to movie???


Of course it is. The movie was based on the game. The sequel was 10x more bad as* than the first one.


----------



## Anish (Jun 17, 2011)

Crouching tiger hidden dragon - a swift movie..

The climax was bit mysterious..


----------



## Nemes!s (Jun 18, 2011)

This is for those who had not seen "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels" from Guy Ritchie.

its - 9.9 out of 10 (pure entertainment)

nice comedy story and awesome dialogs and not to forget the background score. Its worth of every penny even if u have not spent.

"when you dance with the Devil, you wait for the song to stop, Do you know what i mean ? "


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Of course it is. The movie was based on the game. The sequel was 10x more bad as* than the first one.



so was the game good.....
actually i was confused between punisher & painkiller (PC)????


*Primal (2010) - 5/10*
good Australian movie...although the ending monster seemed weird to me...


----------



## R2K (Jun 18, 2011)

Jingle All the Way (1996) - IMDb
7/10
Saw it on Movies Now
great Comedy but i think the ending was bit too cheesy(But that should be expected from a hollywood family/christmas movie anyway)


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2011)

*Paul 7.5/10*

A witty alien movie. I liked the humor in this movie. Few moments are real LOL.

Enjoyed it.

Similar themed movies would be "E.T" and "Planet 51"


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

*Cabin Fever (2002) - 6/10*
a one time watch movie....not so so impressive



Spoiler



drink pure water


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2011)

Watched 'Pyar ka Punchnama'....almost all the facts about girls and relationship seemed true....as i could relate to most of the things......8/10


----------



## asingh (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys, is Gulaal worth the bandwidth..? Is it shot in Rajput land..? And is it realistic..?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2011)

Gulal is worth buying BluRay. PERIOD.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2011)

Anybody saw 'Green Lantern'???

not too excited for this one but the SFX seem pretty decent....


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 18, 2011)

*The Eagle*. Knew it'd be good and it didn't disappoint me. But somewhere I found a modern touch to it, which is bad.
The Eagle (2011) - IMDb


----------



## R2K (Jun 19, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'Pyar ka Punchnama'....almost all the facts about girls and relationship seemed true....as i could relate to most of the things......8/10



Noticed someone else also recommended the same before....looks like its worth a watch....


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Punisher (2004) - 7/10*
> Amazing movie....is the game related to movie???



See the old one with Dolph L.

@Rhitwick...thanks...!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/142107-movie-review-thread.html

we were expecting a better response from you guys, so  we made it a sticky..
so many movies have been released in this month, do post reviews..
& will unsticky it next week, if nobody's interested 



asingh said:


> Guys, is Gulaal worth the bandwidth..? Is it shot in Rajput land..? And is it realistic..?



YES ...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2011)

^SSK, dude people has to watch movies then only they would post reviews. And that thread is only for new movies, so its obvious most of the time it would stay dry. Have patience


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2011)

Not got a chance to watch anything.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2011)

*The Resident (2011) - 6.8/10*
I m giving it a good rating coz I really liked it.
Awesome acting by Hilary Swank & good Thriller...though imdb says 
its a horror also  but I didtn't found it to be.

a must watch to all


----------



## sam9s (Jun 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Gulal is worth buying BluRay. PERIOD.



I second that .... every word ...


----------



## Nemes!s (Jun 19, 2011)

Just finished watching West is West nice movie 7/10


----------



## Rahim (Jun 19, 2011)

@ssk: You will never forget the punch of Gulaal; just watch it for Kay Kay's terrific performance and its songs are thought-provoking too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2011)

*Cypher 6.5/10*

A good sci-fi movie if not great. 

Concept is kind of similar with "Fight Club" and could give you trouble for a few moments if you forgot top keep track of who assigned who.

Above average.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2011)

*Secretary (2002) - 7.5/10*
Nice Movie...Maggie Gyllenhaal acted well...a slow paced movie...
ending is gr8


----------



## R2K (Jun 19, 2011)

Pyaar Ka Punchnama (2011) - IMDb
Never really enjoyed any other bollywood movie other than 3 idiots before this movie. This flick reflected  the harsh reality of relationships in this modern age. 
Everybody did a great job considering most of them were new in the industry. except for the ppl who made the trailers for the flick 
God i thought this would be another trash churned out of bollywood when i saw the repeated trailers on the TV channels.
BTW how did this movie do in theatres/box office?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2011)

Watched *Forest Gump(1994) * today.Awesome movie i would say.I will give 
*Rating-10/10* Tom Hanks was super in this movie, he is like real superstar.Please friend watch this film, i can guaranteed you will enjoy.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2011)

^Its forest Gum*p* and I guess everyone has seen it. Its like must must watch.

Do remember to watch his other gems,

The Green Mile
Cast Away
The Terminal
Catch me if you can
You've got mail
Sleepless in Seattle
Philadelphia


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks.I will try


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 20, 2011)

Is Gulal watchable with family..?  Hows the tone of dialogues...


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2011)

freshseasons said:


> Is Gulal watchable with family..?  Hows the tone of dialogues...



No you cannot. Has a lot of raw swear words.

Watched it today. Crap movie. Totally stupid and cliched. If it not was for KK, the movie would have been worse. Not sure what the director was trying. He always tries to show reality -- which we are all aware off. 15 minutes into the movie, it looses pace and cohesion. Was a bore + torture. A lot of characters are just space fillers. Nothing moves forward. Purely mythical also.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 20, 2011)

*The Lookout*. Outstanding.
The Lookout (2007) - IMDb


Spoiler



Didn't get a BR copy, had to watch DVD-Rip, Damn!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

Taken 2008 - liked it but it's not one the best thriller I've ever seen anyway and it gets 6.5/10 from me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau - 7/10

Source Code - 8/10


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2011)

*X-Men - First Class:   8/10*

One of the best movie from the series. Though before the interval it was a "little" boring,  the real fun began after the interval.


Spoiler



Oh, and there was a guest appearance by Hugh Jackman. Also, there is something that still confuses me, if Magneto never wanted to hurt Professor X in this movie, then how come did he become his deadly rival afterwards (previous movies).


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 20, 2011)

Watched Toy Story 1 & 2 Back to back. Really enjoyed it especially the first part.



R2K said:


> BTW how did this movie do in theatres/box office?



This movie was one of the surprise success at the box office. Started off slowly but did quite good.

By the way is this movie watchable with family say wife etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> *X-Men - First Class:   8/10*
> 
> One of the best movie from the series. Though before the interval it was a "little" boring,  the real fun began after the interval.
> 
> ...




See this : 



Spoiler



He don't want to hurt X, not others. That's why he is hurting other mutants and not his best friend.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2011)

Watched 'Source code'...liked the concept but one thing i didn't understand how was he able to send a message.....7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 20, 2011)

How is the movie, The Good the Bad and the Ugly. Heard a lot about the movie but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'Source code'...liked the concept but one thing i didn't understand how was he able to send a message.....7/10



buddy u didn't watched it carefully...

he tells the lady scientist in the end that they dont know abt the true potential of source code project....only he discovers that.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> How is the movie, The Good the Bad and the Ugly. Heard a lot about the movie but haven't watched it yet.



I wonder why do you need so many assurances for this classic?

*The Machinist*. Quite an average movie imo.



Spoiler



The movie is somewhat the same concept as Fight Club but the former is way too hollow. The movie is watchable solely to appreciate the dedication of Bale to this role of a skinny person than anything.


----------



## R2K (Jun 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> buddy u didn't watched it carefully...
> 
> he tells the lady scientist in the end that they dont know abt the true potential of source code project....only he discovers that.



Dude...ever heard abt spoilers before?..huh


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ He ruined the fun. Ban him from this thread for one day...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> buddy u didn't watched it carefully...
> 
> he tells the lady scientist in the end that they dont know abt the true potential of source code project....only he discovers that.





Spoiler



i know that dude....but I am trying to understand how was that possible.....coz the time he was in had already past...also as the scientist himself said that its not time travel....well then the scientist didn't knew the potential of the system and jake was able to discover it.


----------



## R2K (Jun 20, 2011)

Insidious (2010)
Just one sentence ....This is how horror movies should be made...
Best when watched at night in a Dark room with a headphone ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dude....but I am trying to understand how was that possible.....





Spoiler



If you believe that one can go to past, then this is also possible. Here the inventor himself don't know it's capabilities and jake found it and he want to stay there. Sending mail , still a mystery for me, and even if that's possible, that means he is hiding in someone's body, who is DEAD?????


----------



## R2K (Jun 20, 2011)

BTW whats with the tagline of RAGINI MMS (They don't know it yet...Its a THREESOME.) 
Looks tempting


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dude....but I am trying to understand how was that possible.....coz the time he was in had already past...also as the scientist himself said that its not time travel....well then the scientist didn't knew the potential of the system and jake was able to discover it.



everything is possible if director think so....


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 20, 2011)

X Men First Class 

truly a good flick to see


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 20, 2011)

Watched *Perfume:- The Story of a Murderer (2006)*

My Rating:- 8/10


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that one can go to past, then this is also possible. Here the inventor himself don't know it's capabilities and jake found it and he want to stay there. Sending mail , still a mystery for me, and even if that's possible, that means he is hiding in someone's body, who is DEAD?????





Spoiler



hmmm...well then he was alive in the other parallel dimension in someone else's body where all the ppl in the train are also alive and there was never an explosion





Zangetsu said:


> everything is possible if director think so....



well thats true......only if the director succeeds in making the viewers believe it....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes, of course. But that parallel world is not real, if what the officer said was correct, but if the message reaches her, then that world is something related to paranormal activity.. 



@Zangetsu
Yes, and i guess he failed in that attempt, coz as abhidev said, sending mail part is confusing


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn! It's disheartening to know that so many people are confused by Source Code's logic behind the message.
Please allow me to explain...

Spoiler for Source Code..


Spoiler



If you pressed the spoiler button by accident and havn't seen Source Code, it's time you can back off!


Spoiler



Just as the movie explained, there exists parallel universes and a different timeline in each of those universes.
So what really happened was that the message which the hero send to the lady, was received by THAT universe in which the train accident DIDN'T happened! And at THAT TIME, when the experiment was NOT EVEN BEGUN. 
So this means, the whole time when the lady was helping the hero to send back to the train accident event, she ALREADY knew what EVENTUALLY was gonna happen!

Incredible isn't?? 

But I think, I may have to watch the movie again!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dude....but I am trying to understand how was that possible.....coz the time he was in had already past...also as the scientist himself said that its not time travel....well then the scientist didn't knew the potential of the system and jake was able to discover it.





Spoiler



How do you expect a Sci-Fi movie to be near the word Possible buddy? They are NEVER possible in real world. A Sci-Fi movie gets a high rate depending on how the unrealistic story is presented to the viewers but not for a possible/true/real world story. And imo, Source Code is Overrated.


Regards.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2011)

As I understood Source Code's ending,


Spoiler



He sent the mail from alternate reality and the mail reached to the reality of the alternate reality where no bomb blast happens. He averted the event in past hence a fragment in time is created where they live. The ending is what you see is of the reality of the alternate reality not the real reality (sh1t I myself is getting confused)



*Pyaar ka Punchnama 6.8/10*

There were so much talk on this movie I had to watch it. I had only fear of it showing everything extreme and I found to be true.


*Concept:* Three friends who work in software firms stay together in a rented house in Delhi. Three guys are of three diff. characteristics. One is emo, another is nerd and another is apt for being a playboy. 
They live life like most bachelors do. Playing games in spare time, drinking till u vomit and in a very dirty and scattered room.
Eventually they all fall in love and how the girls (not love; generally movies are shown how love changed someone's life) changed their life is the movie.  

*Directing:* This movie could have been slick and crisp. But ended up being boring and lengthy at certain times. Crying scene of "Rajjo" was so hammed that I fast forwarded it and a few like this. Most of the cast acted as they should; girls being too girly and boys being, well, just themselves. Not very much impressed by directing. Kind of lame directing as like Sajid Khan. Shines but the shine of a tin not gold.

*Cast:* Three guys and three gals. And few side characters who just happened to be there because someone had to be there. Of all Divyendu Sharma as Liquid was awesome. Only his role is explored much, has got much screen time and has all the great punchlines. And, he gets to swear  Again the office and work related environment is much more shown with him too. So, if you are a s/w engineer you might find resemblance with him (till certain level) 

Rest of the two characters are not that explored, so they don't leave that much impression on you when movie ends. And, you have seen them in all other movies but not "Liquid" I bet. He is an unique character as "D. Santosh" of "Rocket Singh"

Girls. Well only one actor Nushrat Bharucha got much more screen time. She had to, she is the nagging one. And does justice to her role. Really gets on to your nerve. Ishita Sharma get to play the *****. She just had to exploit Liquid's desperation in her use and she did it by book. Not much acting used (eye movement, lips etc body language are not captured either intentionally or the director forgot these subtleties). Then there is Rhea played by Sonali Shehgal and she is the weakest character of them all. Weakly portrayed and stiff acting. 

*Screenplay:* Tries to cover three diff. types of character and their reaction to three diff. types of extreme gals. So there were lots to do but only few characters are properly explored. Still, good attempt.

*Editing:* Only section of the movie that outright sucks. Made the movie slow at times and few scenes are stretched too much.

Cinematography: Lots of color. And nothing special to mention here.

*Verdict:* One time watch. Has some genuine moments. You would enjoy it, if not whole movie but at least 3/4th of it sure.

P.S. Songs sucks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys check out this site for movie check ins.

I already use icheckmovies.com and getglue.com but its unique feature is to generate a random movie suggestion.
*www.criticker.com/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 21, 2011)

We finally have the Extended Rated-R Cut of Sucker Punch's Blu-Ray being released. Can't wait to watch the additional 18 minutes footage. Synder always saves the best for the last.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

*Sorority Row (2009) - 6/10*
one of the must watch thriller/horror movie....
good suspense..if u like "I know what u did last summer"
then u will surely like this one also.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that buddy.........but well if you have seen Inception then you would agree that the concept director put forth was logical enough to believe....well I am not saying that Source code was illogical or something but I kind of was not clear about what exactly happened...will watch the ending part again....

@rhitwick: i think same thing i understood....

@vineet: m not sure....me too confused now


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 21, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I know that buddy.........but well if you have seen *Inception* then you would agree that the concept director put forth was logical enough to believe....well I am not saying that Source code was illogical or something but I kind of was not clear about what exactly happened...will watch the ending part again....





Spoiler



Yep. Inception is somehow believable but I didn't find the same for Source Code. Ending? Ah, if I think about that my life will end to search for the answer


----------



## a_medico (Jun 21, 2011)

Sucker Punch - What a movie! Enjoyed a good movie after long time. And the songs blended so well with the movie. The beginning song is as good as a decent music video. The movie never loses the grip. Has the brainfck ending but by now we have gotten used to them. Cant wait for extended cut.

Off to get the soundtrack.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Inception is somehow believable but I didn't find the same for Source Code. Ending? Ah, if I think about that my life will end to search for the answer



very true...........


----------



## R2K (Jun 22, 2011)

The Terminal (2004) - IMDb
A feel good movie. Of course there are  plenty of plot holes involved but i am pretty sure everybody will love it


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 22, 2011)

is always kabhi kabhi a good movie, guys? 

Planning to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Inception is somehow believable but I didn't find the same for Source Code. Ending? Ah, if I think about that my life will end to search for the answer



Spoiler tag was not needed for that!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2011)

*Feast II: Sloppy Seconds  (2008) - 5/10*
Not better than first one but still njoyable....comedy is also there

*Feast III: The Happy Finish (2009) - 4.5/10*
part 2 is better than this one....
*
House of 1000 Corpses (2003) - 5.5/10*
its based on similar plot like chainsaw massacre....
but not better than it.

*Zombie (1979) - 6.8/10*
this is what i call a zombie.....i wud have really scared if i watched it 15yrs back


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

^^
Where you pick your movies from. Gosh.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2011)

*Bheja Fry 2 5.8/10*

Full review in Movie Review thread.

LINK


----------



## R2K (Jun 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Feast II: Sloppy Seconds  (2008) - 5/10*
> Not better than first one but still njoyable....comedy is also there
> 
> *Feast III: The Happy Finish (2009) - 4.5/10*
> ...



Are u on a movie marathon or what ?


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Ocen' 11 and 12 - crime
cars 'n' Kung Fu Panda(1&2)- animation
Jab we met - humor


----------



## R2K (Jun 23, 2011)

Unfaithful (2002) - IMDb     (7/10)


----------



## a_medico (Jun 23, 2011)

*Shor in the city* - Lovely. Another gem which went unnoticed.

*Ragini MMS* - PA + BWP + REC + Many more...
Should be good for those who havent watched above movies. I wasn't impressed though the movie wasn't a cheap copy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Where you pick your movies from. Gosh.



 imdb....



R2K said:


> Are u on a movie marathon or what ?



 no these four I have watched in the last 2 days....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2011)

Just 6 more days to go before Transformer: DoTM hits the cinemas. I really wish we head out to IMAX to watch it in 3D, but Wadala is too f*ckin' far. 

Also got a work-off planned for next Friday.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 23, 2011)

*The Hangover (A) - 8.3/10 *


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Just 6 more days to go before Transformer: DoTM hits the cinemas. I really wish we head out to IMAX to watch it in 3D, but Wadala is too f*ckin' far.
> 
> Also got a work-off planned for next Friday.



No Foxy.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys is Source Code available in BR or DVD currently?

Did anyone watch Priest? How is it?


----------



## R2K (Jun 23, 2011)

Ragini MMS(2011)
Movie was not scary at all as reported by some of the reviews on the internet.
But its really a bold move from the producers of this movie to believe that bollywood movie viewers will enjoy the shaky camera effects.
Watching this movie with your family or parents is NOT recommended.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

*May (2002) - 7/10*
Amazing movie,a must watch for all mystery/horror fans....
the film goes slow & tells a story about a girl...but the ending part is freaky


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> No Foxy.


Unfortunately not.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Lantern with his mask on looks like poor man's Hritik (Kkrish).


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

^^lol true


----------



## R2K (Jun 24, 2011)

Love, Sex and Deceit (2010) - IMDb
7/10

It was a nice movie reflecting the harsh realities of life and society.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jun 24, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Did anyone watch Priest? How is it?



Visuals are good but it is same old vampire crap story. 6/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 24, 2011)

*Insidious* - Decently scary. Began with a bang, loses little grip in second half but regains it later. Not a totally original concept. Can say its a mix for all recently famous horror flicks with its own ingredient in addition.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cold Prey (Fritt Vilt) (2006) - 6/10*
Its a Norwegian movie...but the suspense & thrill in it immense.
I also liked the sound effect in it...overall a must watch


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is Source Code available in BR or DVD currently?


Guys any answers?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Source Code in Blue Ray would be released on July 26, 2011.
Source: Amazon.com: source code - Movies & TV


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2011)

So where are you guys watching this movie from? I mean what is the source for source code? Is DVD available?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I watched it in theater last month... and believe me, it was THEATER WORTHY!!!!
And DVD would be released along with Blue ray.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2011)

*Carrie 1976 *- don't push things too far !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

*Cold Prey 2  (Fritt Vilt II) (2008) - 6/10*
It is continuation of part 1...I must say that it is as good as part 1...
good story & theme....& bit of surprise in it....



Spoiler



They made a mistake & they paid for it....





Spoiler



The main actress looks like Yana Gupta


----------



## R2K (Jun 25, 2011)

The Ruins (2008) - IMDb
8/10

A seriously disturbing horror/thriller movie



ajayritik said:


> So where are you guys watching this movie from? I mean what is the source for source code? Is DVD available?



I think a BRrip version is available but it comes with hardcoded korean subtitles


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2011)

*Laura* Another good detective movie from noir genre with very good dialogues and intrigue.


----------



## R2K (Jun 25, 2011)

Shor in the city (8/10)
Excellent movie with a  storyline inspired from real life events.
Also I liked its tagline " Karma is a b!tch " 
BTW i think bollywood is gonna have a great future with these new actors coming up in recent movies.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 26, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Sucker Punch* - What a movie! Enjoyed a good movie after long time. And the songs blended so well with the movie. The beginning song is as good as a decent music video. The movie never loses the grip. Has the brainfck ending but by now we have gotten used to them. Cant wait for extended cut.
> 
> Off to get the soundtrack.


Thanks a lot for mentioning this.
Gave it a watch. I don't wanna say anything as you already said a lot. Fantastic watch, that's all.
Regards.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ I will be watching Director's cut too in couple of days.

*Wake Wood* - An Irish country horror. Do give it a try if you want to watch a different kind of horror. Slow but gripping and effective.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

*Storm Warning (2007) - 6/10*
a good horror to watch with nice visuals...


*100 Feet (2008) - 5.8/10*
keep your pulse pounding all the way up to the flat line ending....
gore effects are pretty good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2011)

*Luv ka the end 5.5/10*

This movie is "John Tucker must die"+"Easy A" (only last scene concept)
Started off well, had that fresh smell till sometime then it started its downfall.

Of them all, I really liked the acting of "Pushtii Shakti" as "Juggs". She makes being fat...cute. Has much screen time and dialog than the leading lady and acts really well. Not even in one scene she seemed to me acting. I found her very natural. A very promising actress, only thing is that she should not get typecasted in roles that demands fat ladies with humor as it happened with "toontoon" and others.

*The adjustment bureau 6/10*

When religious persons make movies, they make movies like "The book of eli" and this one.
Liked the starting but if you really think about the movie when it ends...abt what did you just saw...its a hollow movie with no substance. Felt cheated. I'm being too generous by giving it 6.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2011)

guys offtopic wanted to check how are upscaled versions of movies different from the regular ones.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2011)

Watched 'Lionshare' a movie that i got in a digit DVD....a short documentary movie...liked it


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2011)

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon 8/10*

Minds blown!!! Best Transformers movie ever. A must watch/

Full review HERE who cares...posting again

Went for the paid preview at Cinemastar in Thane. Show was @9PM and costed me Rs 140/-
*Runtime:* 150 mins
*Plot:* Are you crazy that you search for a plot in a Transformer movie?!!! I'm not so I did not. 
Still if you are being too demanding, it goes like this...long long ago there was a war between Decepticons and Cybertrons. One Autobot escaped the scene witha pathbreaking tech and crash landed at moon. Eventually Autobots living in Earth come to know about this and recover the spaceship and its lone autobot "The Sentinel".


Spoiler



The Sentinel actually had flown away with 100 pillars which would can create a bridge by which he can bring Cybertron to earth. For this they want to make earth as shelter and needs to destroy it. (What you are reading a spoiler and still not getting it?!!! Well, I told you at first don't force me tell its plot)



*Character development:* It has no scope to pay attention to human actors. Hence not much contribution from 'em.

*direction:* Michael Bay hit the spot right this time. No nonsense jokes, unnecessary romance scenes. You get what you have came here for. WAR!!! 

*Overall entertainment value:* If you want a good story along with awesome action, then you would have stopped watching Transformers series after watching the first part, if you are not...then this movie is for you. Yeah for you only. Minds blown!!! Awesome action...just fcking awesome!!! 

*Cinematography:* Yeah...a hell lot improved this time. He has abandoned the shaky camera this time. You could finish an action scene without catching headache. Fights are choreographed very well. A destroyed chicago and its destruction is gr8. Then again these all are CGI so I'm not sure if it would be counted in cinematography.

*Background scores:* As always LP. This time its "A thousand suns"

*3D:* Till first half the 3D is engazing but after that it really vanishes...



Spoiler



*Loopholes:-*
1>Megatron says he made a deal with Sentinel for rebuilding Cybertron. He could have done this long ago. Why wait for Optimus to come to earth and kick their asses.
2>The gal provokes Megatron!!! WTF!!! Seriously WTF!!! Mother of all cliches
3>Megatron attacks Sentinel just when Sentinel was about to finish Optimus Prime. Why not wait a few more seconds and then kill Sentinel. Instead both of them died now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2011)

^Why you lucky b*tch! 

So is this worth a watch in 3D or not? I could do without 3D, if the effect is minimal.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol...went for the paid preview. 140/- only

3D.... not that impressed. Still...go for 3D or you would always feel why you did not go for the 3D.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

^^
Is it serious and "dark". Or they have thrown in the comedy crap..?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2011)

R2K said:


> Shor in the city (8/10)
> Excellent movie with a  storyline inspired from real life events.
> Also I liked its tagline " Karma is a b!tch "
> BTW i think bollywood is gonna have a great future with these new actors coming up in recent movies.



Can this movie be watched along with family? Any scenes or foul language?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

*The Beyond (1981) - 4.5/10*
make of the brutal scenes were good


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2011)

Booked *Transformers 3* for tonight show ...... look out for my review pretty soon ....


----------



## ritvij (Jun 29, 2011)

guys the hangover rocks


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

This is what we need to combat the lame stuff coming out of Bollywood. A gritty cop story.


Singham Promo Video


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2011)

This is what ran across my mind, while watching the trailer of Singham:

Another Gangajaal! 
...
South Indian film copy 
...
Definitely from a South Indian Film director 
...
RAJNIKANT!  

WTF! How vehicle jump from a bullet!!


----------



## Anish (Jun 29, 2011)

R2K said:


> Shor in the city (8/10)
> Excellent movie with a  storyline inspired from real life events.
> Also I liked its tagline " Karma is a b!tch "
> BTW i think bollywood is gonna have a great future with these new actors coming up in recent movies.



I remember hearing this quote in Crank-Highvoltage film, said by doc miles. 
that goes as "Confucius says, Karma's a B!tch"

watched "The good, the bad, the weird" totally nice movie. I would rate it 9/10


----------



## sam9s (Jun 30, 2011)

*Transformers 3* well since I loved the first two movies, my review might sound a bit biased, or off the charts. To start off with 2.5 hrs, the movie is pretty lengthy as against the conventional Hollywood movies. Given this fact I felt the action was a bit less than as compared to the second one. Dont get me wrong, I said less, that is quantity, not the quality, the quality was at par if not a whole lot better than the previous installments. But there was a major difference, the battle sequences in this part are at a much larger scale and give an epic feeling to the same. Watching the entire city devastated with 20 robots fighting and filling the entire screen at the same time was phenomenal 
Michael Bay knew what to amend and this time delivered a much serious to the point movie. The humor is there but controlled and at no point goes cheesy or embarrassing as was with part 2. All the elements that could have been a threat to this installment were eliminated including M.Fox. Result as I said is more serious and plot oriented. But if we compare the shear quantity of action part 2 wins. If you remove all the cheesy elements and unnecessary humor from part 2 it would be as good (if not better) as this one.....
*6.8/10*from me.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 30, 2011)

*Shagird* - Its an _Ab Tak Chappan_ wannabe movie. To an extent, a decent copy. Things are going on well and suddenly they decide to give multiple twists like in British gangster movies. Thats when things go a bit wrong. Good to see Anurag Kashyap as an actor though it should have been a bit bigger and major role. Nana and Mohit are good.


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Green Lantern with his mask on looks like poor man's Hritik (Kkrish).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

*Sublime (2007) - 4.5/10*
the mystery movie remains mystery till the end....
though concept adopted is good but lacks in implementation....
confusing in the end...whether the hero died or he is still in coma.



Spoiler



I love the hot nurse in this movie...wow...


----------



## R2K (Jun 30, 2011)

Sucker Punch (2011) - IMDb 8/10
Watch this movie for its awesome style while dealing with action scenes. The special effects were too good that i regretted on not getting an HDrip of the movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2011)

You should regret not watching it in a theater. Movies like these are meant to be watched in a cinema. Then again, Synder always has extra goodies saved for the Blu-Ray releases.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 30, 2011)

R2K said:


> Sucker Punch (2011) - IMDb 8/10
> Watch this movie for its awesome style while dealing with action scenes. The special effects were too good that i regretted on not getting an HDrip of the movie.



For me, the action and special effects were the least interesting bits. The movie has much more to it.

By the way, watched Dirtector's extended cut. There's one additional song (Love is the drug), which too is good and there a decent twist focussing on high roller, which was lacking in the original version. Few more details here and there. The movie still is a brainfck.



Zangetsu said:


> *Sublime (2007) - 4.5/10*
> the mystery movie remains mystery till the end....
> though concept adopted is good but lacks in implementation....
> confusing in the end...whether the hero died or he is still in coma.





Spoiler



Watched it long back. This is what I recall - The guy went into the (persistent vegetative state) coma after the complication in the colonoscopy procedure. Whatever he is experiencing in the hospital after that is what he dreams. He dies in the end (i think the life support is removed). While dying, he experiences he is jumping. All the characters he experiences are what he saw before he went into PVS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

^^thanx for the spoliers..
but its still confusing


Spoiler



like the doctors said it was there mistake in operating the wrong patient...
then there is scene of his wife cheating on him...then the afro guy killed the hot nurse 
but when his family is gathered in the end the nurse was there.....


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2011)

a_medico said:


> For me, the action and special effects were the least interesting bits. The movie has much more to it.
> 
> By the way, watched Dirtector's extended cut. There's one additional song (Love is the drug), which too is good and there a decent twist focussing on high roller, which was lacking in the original version. Few more details here and there.


Can you please tell me the extra duration of the DC from the original one? The one I watched had that Love is drug song at the finishing, so I wonder but I didn't get the High roller part, can you please explain it a bit?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> This is what ran across my mind, while watching the trailer of Singham:
> 
> Another Gangajaal!
> ...
> ...




 Now you can't start bringing Rajnikanth in this context. He is in his own league.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Can you please tell me the extra duration of the DC from the original one? The one I watched had that Love is drug song at the finishing, so I wonder but I didn't get the High roller part, can you please explain it a bit?





Spoiler



Extra duration is around 18 mins, I think. Love is the drug song takes place on the stage when the customers visit that place. The sets in the songs reminded me of Moulin Rouge(havent watched that movie though.

There are some more details of the mental asylum, when Rocket meets Babydoll for the first time.

Babydoll fires 2 bullets at her step dad (shown just one in theatrical version). 

High roller is actually the lobotomist doctor. He appears to give philosophical gyan before he performs the procedure.

I think you watched theatrical version.






Zangetsu said:


> ^^thanx for the spoliers..
> but its still confusing
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



_like the doctors said it was there mistake in operating the wrong patient..._
I think he sees this part in his dream (persistant vegetative state - Coma). They didnt operate wrong patient. Its just a khichadi of things he experiences in his dreams which is made from what he saw before the endoscopy and what he listens when in PVS. 

An endoscope is put in his as*. Which punctures the intestine and the gas leaks into the blood vessel and travels to his brain and he goes into coma (if i recall things correctly).

_then there is scene of his wife cheating on him...then the afro guy killed the hot nurse _
Its his dream
_
but when his family is gathered in the end the nurse was there..... _
She is there as she never died.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

^^oh.. can't make out whats his dream whats his reality...


----------



## R2K (Jun 30, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You should regret not watching it in a theater. Movies like these are meant to be watched in a cinema. Then again, Synder always has extra goodies saved for the Blu-Ray releases.



Yeah...it would have been a better experience if i watched that flick in a Cinema. 
But this is a brainfu(k movie and in Movie theatres you don't get the chance to rewind the flick and see whats actually happening when you loose track with the storyline....
I had to rewind and re-watch a couple of scenes to actually understand what was going on


----------



## Rahim (Jun 30, 2011)

R2K said:


> But this is a brainfu(k movie..........


Are you sure it is? Please confirm guys.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2011)

^no its not, not in that level that u call it a brainfcuk. Might be confusing a bit at times (sply climax)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 30, 2011)

It's definitely not brain f*ck. Thought provoking to some extent, but certainly not mind-f*ck. For anyone who hasn't seen this movie, watch the Director's Cut.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 1, 2011)

Guy as you are discussing it
can you recommend some Gr8 brain**** movies?
i am free as my degree is complete and joining is bit late.
hope you will help me


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2011)

^Ooh la la...

12.Monkeys.1995
2001.A.Space.Odyssey.1968
American.Psycho.2000
Being.John.Malkovich.1999
Cypher
Donnie.Darko
Eternal.Sunshine.Of.The.Spotless.Mind
eXistenZ.1999
Fight.Club.1999
Frailty.2001
Jacobs.Ladder
Lost.Highway.SE.1997
Memento
Mulholland.Drive
Naked.Lunch
Oldboy.2003
One.Hour.Photo
Pi
Primer
Scanners.1981
Session.9
The.Game.1997
The.Illusionist
The.Machinist
The.Others
The.Prestige
The.Sixth.Sense.1999
Total.Recall.1990
Vanilla.Sky.2001
Videodrome.1983
A.Beautiful.Mind
A.Clockwork.Orange.1971
Adaptation
Barton.Fink.1991
Brazil.1985
Dark.City
Dead.Mans.Shoes
Eraserhead.1977
Identity.2003
In.The.Mouth.Of.Madness.1995                         
Lucky.Number.Slevin.2006
One.Point.O.2004
Pink.Floyd.The.Wall.1982
Rashomon.1950
Requiem.For.A.Dream.2000
Revolver.2005
Spellbound.1945
Spider
Spun
Synecdoche.New.York
The.13th.Floor
The.Butterfly.Effect
The.Fountain
The.Illusionist
The.Jacket
The.Number.23
The.Salton.Sea
The.Usual.Suspects.1995
Waking.Life
What.Dreams.May.Come.1998


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2011)

*Delhi Belly* - Strong 8.5/10 :

Unfortunately(or fortunately ?) my hall played the hindi dubbed version , and my review is based on that.
The movie is about 3 flatmates and the crazy events they become a part of. The story that unfolds over 1 and half hour is not groundbreaking as such, but it is good enough to keep you interested. 
What works for the movie is the tight editing and the seamless story telling. No shot was wasted on romance or drama or songs(except the hilarious 'Ja Churail' number and the end item dance) or anything that is not related to the plot.
The movie never drags and once it gets rolling, it has one good scene after the another.

The movie is filled with abusive language (but not forced) and there are few in-you-face sexual references in the movie. Not recommended to go on a first data (saw a couple leaving within 5 mins  ) .
But even if you take that shock value out, the movie has enough content to leave a mark on you. The movie is full of hilarious scenes and some bizarre moments that will bring the house down. (except few toilet/fart sound jokes which I did not like, but the audience liked it ).

The assembled cast was pretty good and every one played their part perfectly. Much of the humor comes from the right comic timing and dialogue delivery, which was well done.
Imran Khan acted well and the sidekicks play their parts perfectly. The heroins (dunno their name , too lazy to google) acted decently too. The villain was a bit stereotypical but it was always fun when he was on screen.Well played part.

The movie never takes itself seriously and nor should the viewer . Although a lot of crazy things happen in the movie, there is a realism vibe to it, much like the vibe 'Ye Saali Zindagi' (another excellent movie) had in it  .
Credit goes to the writers too, for not treating the audience like idiots and for providing them with some interesting moments and a lot of laughter.

The movie is not flawless or nor does it achieve all the things it wanted to. But it's a step in the right direction and has a lot of content to give you a good time.
*Highly recommended. *


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jul 2, 2011)

wow @ brainfu(k movies list. i've watched, like, just 5 of them. gotta see them  and why is se7en not in there?

saw cars 2. was disappointed.  6.5\10
saw drive angry. strictly ok. Amber is smoking hot. 5.5\10
saw paul. was disappointed. was expecting much more. 6.4\10
saw step up 3 . it was ok. very stupid at some places. 5.7\10
saw school of rock. pretty funny.Jack black is funny as ever. 7.5\10

man, about time i see a good movie.

Please suggest me some good movies. preferable comedy and/or action.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 2, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> man, about time i see a good movie.
> 
> Please suggest me some good movies. preferable comedy and/or action.



Comedy - *Four Lions* (Not without subtitles)


----------



## azzu (Jul 2, 2011)

Stanley ka dabba
* 8/10*
highly recommended


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2011)

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon* - 7/10 

Although I was disappointed with the second part (loved the first one) I had good expectations with this one. And it didn't disappoint much.

Whatever was the plot , it really doesn't matter cause no one goes to Transformers for it's story(and those who do comes out disappointed) And that was the biggest problem with the film. It takes itself way too seriously and wastes a lot of time setting up the plot in first half.  The human scenes are the low-point of the movie and a lot of such flab should've been cut out. Cmon, I did not pay to watch Shia LaBeouf act. At 2h30 the film does feel long and a bit tiring in the first half.

But like the previous Transformer movies, the payback comes in the 2nd half where the larger-than-life action unfolds. And in that regards, I was well satisfied. 
There is a lot of action in the movie and personally I feel it was the best of the lot. One of my biggest problem with the previous films were the ShackyCam effect and ultra close ups during the fight scenes where it was hard to follow what's goin on. 
Thankfully its so much better in this movie. The action scenes are super duper fun to watch and it goes for a long enough time to fulfill your appetite. 

The 3D effects were the best I've seen . The transformers look fantastic and the 3D adds weight to them. Some of the shots (especially one with skydiving) is stunning to watch. 

If you have watched Michael Bay movies previously, then you know what to expect. He will try to create a meaningful story and fail. He will try to give the films an epic feel and fail. He will try to put witty one-liners and emotional scenes in between and fail. But his success comes in creating some of the most fantastic action sequence ever caught(or rendered) on camera. And in this regard, he has outdone himself this time.


----------



## R2K (Jul 2, 2011)

Swimming Pool (2003) - IMDb   8/10
You won't appreciate the storyline until you figure it out yourself at the ending....I mean the story ends in such manner that the viewer is left to interpret it on their own ....


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2011)

*PAUL*........... Well I had high expectations for this movie given the start cast team. This is the weakest thing Simon Pegg and Nick Frost have done till date. After Shawn of the dead, and the awesome Hot Fuzz, this landed a bit flat. the chemistry that was there in the previous installments was lacking here. Story particularly was week, very week....... infact there was practical nothing to follow. PAUL is an Alien who is captured by the govt years ago and now that the gov has got all the information they plan to experiment on him. PAUL run out from his facility and the rest cast helps him along the way to get to his destination,  very predictable .............. This could have been okie if the presentation, story, and the comic aspect had been pretty good, but with the same avg stuff, the movie turned out to be okie for me. Still definitely once worth.... 6.2/10 is what I will give.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 2, 2011)

after a long wait I finally watched Pirates of silicon valley. I really liked it .. so it is 7/10

sucker punch:-  many of u guys have given good ratings here for this movie.. but for me I was bored. action sequences are interesting but again it bores becoz it has nothing to do to story of film. most of action sequence can be said Dance sequences... I am not clear enough. If it was all her dreams then the girl(sweet pea) who got out was she a mentally ill patient. "shutter island " is kinda related to it and I loved watching it, but this(sucker punch) was boring.. 5/10


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 2, 2011)

@rhitwick

Thanks mate
I have watched many from that list, will download remaining nice ones 

@ Topic

*Flipped [2010]* Flipped (2010) - IMDb
Two eighth graders start to have feelings for each other despite being total opposites. Based on the novel "Flipped" by Wendelin Van Draanen.

Review : Woah, Really Nice Movie. You guys should watch this anytime. It will really bring lot of your old memories. I wont spoil it for just download it. I have downloaded from Mr.Kickasstorrents. He has done brrip which is really Gr8.

Rating : 4/5 (Must watch  )


----------



## Rahim (Jul 2, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> wow @ brainfu(k movies list. i've watched, like, just 5 of them. gotta see them  and why is se7en not in there?


Honestly Se7ev is a mysterious movie and cant be in that list.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jul 2, 2011)

well, it can very well be in the list especially with that ending.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rango* ...... with 7+ IMDB rating I had pretty huge expectations from this movie, but for me it seriously falls flat. Animation wise its fantastic, its so real its almost photo realistic. Plot is so so. A chameleon from its galss cage somehow finds it self in to the deserts and then in wild west town (homage western Mexican). Then its all predictable. Movie starts of pretty good, but than crawl till the climax, which is kinda slow as well. For me the biggest disappointment were the dialogues, which were just okie. I could just manage a couple of laughs here and there and thats it.  Breath taking animation is the only things I can say works for this movie. *6/10* for this one ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2011)

Saw Transformer: Dark of the Moon today and I have to say it was way better than the second one, but still not above the first. Action was a large part of this movie and thankfully, the moronic humor was _marginally_ toned down. A lot of unnecessary parts could have been avoided and the movie could have wrapped up sooner. Sound effects were amazing. Every detail of the auto-bots/decepticons transformation and weapon sounds were very accurate. I still feel that Bay is really immature in taking the story seriously and dumbing it down with stupid jokes. If there is another Transformers sequel, I wish they would JUST include the bot fights/war. Coming back to the movie, I feel Bay really provides great detail to every aspect. The moon sequence, war torn Chicago, the Wingsuit base jumping sequence, Driller ripping apart the skyscraper etc. were done remarkably well. Good soundtrack with the usual Linkin Park track being used (Iridescent in this case). Overall, it was a great summer pop-corn flick. 

Also just complete re-watching The Exorcist and I still hold Evil Dead 2: Dead by Dawn as my scariest movie of all time.


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2011)

^^
How much is the US army involved..?


----------



## a_medico (Jul 2, 2011)

*Julia's eyes* - Good popcorn spanish thriller. The script has its flaws but its gripping and entertaining. Recommended if you want to watch something different. I guess the actress is the one from The Sea Inside.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 3, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the one of 110 mins. Gonna watch the extended one tomorrow.

Watched, *Sherlock Holmes*. Oh well, what a movie. Fantastically well presented. Two hours were of pure enjoyment.
Sherlock Holmes (2009) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Jul 3, 2011)

*The Spy Next Door* ....... A sweet little family action fairy tail. Well who can do a fairy tail with action ... Jacky Chan  .. lol The spy next door is a time pass sweet family tale that has the usual comic moments and a happy ending. Jacky is an ex spy and want to marry Julian with 3 kids, who obviously hates him. Both decide to take some time to let things settle down before getting married. Mean time Jacky's past follows him and in no time the kids, Julian and all are involved in a funny action chase, until the climax when all is sorted. I sometime love these sweet little family action comedies. Sure they follow the basic formula but never the less are a nice entertainment for a evening time pass. Jacky is all funny as usual, action is kept enjoyable, acting by the kids is sweet and loveable. Over all a decent time pass..... *6.5/10* for this one


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> How much is the US army involved..?


In the action parts? The last whole hour has their involvement. The rest is mostly at their secret operations base.


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2011)

^^
Guess overall. In part 2, they were the first thing we saw. Too much involvement.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Khelein Hum Jee Jaan Sey... Must Watch!! ( The only Bollywood movie I liked in 2010 apart from Aakrosh)

Even Aakrosh is good... Infact, very good!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2011)

*Love Object (2003) - 6.5/10*
a good movie with a twisted ending u can't even think of.....

*Them (2006) - 6.8/10*
a thrilling movie...starts with a good suspense & keeps u hooked on
to your seat untill the killer is revealed....

*The Hole (2001) - 6.5/10*
another good horror/mystery movie.actually i liked its story & overall theme...
a must watch..its a grim & intelligent movie

*Cry_Wolf (2005) - 6/10*
this movie also has good story & mystery


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2011)

Delhi Belly : 1/10
Band Baja Barath : 7/10
The Heartbreak Kid : 9/10
Dylan Dog: 9/10 (The voice over is excellent)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 3, 2011)

^Woah! 1/10 for Delhi Belly. My cousin called me up late last night spewing large amount of praise for this movie. Will watch it when it hits the DVD release.


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2011)

^^
Depends...what one likes, and how it is put on celluloid. I did not like it.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 4, 2011)

*Trust*.

Trust (2010) - IMDb



Spoiler



1- Clive said the Mac Pro has a 4GB Hard Disk? 
2- This is the dumbest smile I've seen,
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/1919/wmplayer201107032339328.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2011)

*Delhi Belly 8.5/10*

First and foremost. This movie is not for all and certainly not for the fainthearted. This is step jump from bollywood. This movie breaks so many orthodox myths, values and etc that its a revolution on its own. I really thank Aamir Khan for backing this project and kudos to our sensor board for allowing this movie to release without a single cut. 

*Theme : *Tashi(Imran Khan), Arun (Vir Das) and Nitin (Kunal) are three flat mates. Tashi is a journalist, Nitin is his photographer and Arun works in an ad-agency. Tashi's gf is an air-hostess. She gets a request from her friend that she has to drop a packet to a place on her behalf. She was too busy and the responsibility of dropping of package falls on Tashi. The movie starts to unfold its original events at this time. What happens next is mad chase and quirky, tongue-in-cheek humor which lasts with you even after movie ends (I still could not get over of the hangover and I watched d movie yesterday)

*Character development :* This is very neatly done. Every details is portrayed with great care. At titles you get to see the room, bathroom and kitchen where our protagonists stay. It helps you to imagine how the people would be who live there. Then as the movie progresses with every dialog and incident the characters are drawn carefully. Full marks here.

*Direction :* As Abhishek Chaubey surprised and shocked me in Ishqiya same does Abinay Deo. I would go one step forward and say he not only shocked but shattered a lot of people's masks of culture, elegance etc... This movie is what today's urban youth say, this movie is what todays urban youth do or deal with problems. Kudos to him for showing us this movie. 
One more thing I want to add here, I've always hated the sh1t jokes in movie, I totally detest it and dislike it. I've always found that the scene having the sh1t joke contributes nothing to the storyline, in no-way it alters or modifies the main events. BUT, this movie is standing on the sh1t and the slogan they adopted from the movie "How to rob a bank" is very true for this movie. Sh1t happened and thus Delhi Belly happened.
I've only one complain for this movie. This movie is 5 minutes long. At the end it tries to conclude every fragment of story that resulted in the mayhem. Why was it necessary, a movie of such intellect should leave something for its audience to imagine or ponder upon later. This is the only issue I found in the movie which seemed to bother me. I don't think many here would have any problem with that.

*Screenplay:* Screenplay is the main pillar of this movie. Such dialogs and their filming are so cohesive that they never seemed acted or unnatural. The whole theater was laughing with every every dialog... loud scenes like "sh1t happens" with ViJay Raj, "Rakhle meri jaan" at brothel, "did they shave you b4 hanging" in taxi and lots of others are to be mentioned for bringing the house down with uncontrolled and fluent laughter. And add with this list all subtle blink-and-miss scenes and you get a perfect movie Delhi Belly.

*Overall entertainment value:* I laughed and laughed and laughed throughout the movie. I last laughed so much when I watched "Khichdi the movie" but that was a no-brainer and this movie not only has brain but heart and comedy at right place.

*Acting:* Everyone including Vir Das (or specially Vir Das?) acted superb. Vijay Raj once again proved that a talent like him is very less used in the industry. 

*Cinematography:* This is another strong point of this movie. Rough and rugged looking Mumbai is what you get to see in this movie. Dirty flat, broken toilet, electric wire mesh running infront of your balcony, crowded gallis are so well captured that you never feel you are watching a place which you don't know. This could have been any city.

*Background scores:* Music of Ram Sampath is already superhit. The music alone got its fair share of controversies but still grew strong with every passing day. All the songs you have heard of this movie are used a background score and never affects the pace of the movie in any way.

*Editing:* Another fist class job here (apart from the concluding scenes at the end). This is a 96 mins movie and was shown without any break. In no time it felt long or you thought of taking a look at your watch to check out the time (because you really did not want miss anything on the screen)

*Verdict:* A must and must watch movie. This movie won't be liked by all for its bold and I-don't-care-what-you-think-of-me presentation. A lot would detest it for showing them mirror and a lot won't understand the humor in it or would simply bring the topic of culture, sankriti etc while swearing on it. Watch it if you think you can tolerate satires and black comedies. Don't watch it if you think you have the responsibility and ability to judge what is right and what is wrong for others. This movie is obviously not for you. Stay out of this because at the end you would end-up abusing it.



ithehappy said:


> *Trust*.
> 
> Trust (2010) - IMDb



Now watch *Hard Candy*


----------



## R2K (Jul 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Trust*.
> 
> Trust (2010) - IMDb
> 
> ...



but that movie do provide a useful information for teenage kids to avoid blindly trusting online people.....   (BTW IMO the girl in this movie was too stupid... Actual dumb girls won't do something like that even if half of their brain cells are dead..   )

And  I think that MAcbook pro statement was intentionally made just because he wanted to show his noob family that he knew something about computers .. also  the makers of the movie wanted to show the viewers that he was a loving but dumb dad who is giving his daughter an expensive laptop as birthday present and he is a total noob when it comes to computers and the internet


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

*The Devils Chair (2007) - 5.8/10*
well this movie will be a lot surprised in the end.
the narration is very well done....



Spoiler



Don't Sit on that Devils chair



*Eden Lake (2008) - 6.7/10*
this movie is simply awesome....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2011)

nice review there @rhitwick

watched 'Delhi Belly' yesterday....totally a laugh riot.....didn't enjoy the hindi dubbing...wish ed had watched this one in English....well its just a 96min movie with no interval...and there was no one scene that made me bored. Liked it.

Disclaimer: Avoid watching it with family at all costs....if you don't want to die with embarrassment as this movie is full of men swearing at each other and a lot of butt crack show....


----------



## Baker (Jul 4, 2011)

yesterday watched "SourceCode" .. enjoyed every moment of that


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Now watch *Hard Candy*


Taken, watching it tonight.


R2K said:


> but that movie do provide a useful information for teenage kids to avoid blindly trusting online people.....   (BTW IMO the girl in this movie was too stupid... Actual dumb girls won't do something like that even if half of their brain cells are dead..   )
> 
> And  I think that MAcbook pro statement was intentionally made just because he wanted to show his noob family that he knew something about computers .. also  the makers of the movie wanted to show the viewers that he was a loving but dumb dad who is giving his daughter an expensive laptop as birthday present and he is a total noob when it comes to computers and the internet


Thanks for clearing the computer part.
Yes, it's a must watch movie for teenagers, especially nowadays when this damn chat, online stuffs are thumping and also ruining the life of the teens, on the bad side.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, it's a must watch movie for teenagers, especially nowadays when this damn chat, online stuffs are thumping and also ruining the life of the teens, on the bad side.




I'm waiting for your comments on Hard Candy 

*F.A.L.T.U 4/10* (Could be put into must not thread, but I liked a few moments in this movie...so its here)

FALTU sucks...it sucks even more everytime Jacky Bhagnani appears in the screen and opens his mouth to speak.

I did not get why he kept on calling Arshad and Ritesh "Sir" throughout the movie?!!! May be he still calls them sir at public places too.

An one time watch (may be)

*Crows Zero 6/10*

In short there is a school in Japan where none seemed to read anything. There are standards (classes) and every standard has its king or boss or leader. A newbie joins the school and challenges the school fight champion. But he's sent to begin from the beginning i.e. NFS:Most Wanted story.

Very stylish cinematography with well choreographed action. Check it out.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Now watch *Hard Candy*


The juice.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 4, 2011)

^Is there a device which can decrypt your posts?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 4, 2011)

_Hard Candy_.
I'd NOT comment anything about the movie but just one, I should've checked my ref if it has a beer or not before watching it as I won't or can't sleep tonight.



Spoiler



*img20.imageshack.us/img20/4599/76586487.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2011)

*The Girl Next Door* ........ wow pretty powerfull movie, to begin with its loosly based on the true story of *Sylvia Likens* a 16 year girl who was tortured to death by her aunt Gertrude Baniszewski along with other young people from their neighborhood. 
The truth itself makes you curious about the events and drags you to watch the movie. 
Though the events in the movie are pretty loosely based..... the torcher and the sadistic approach of Sylvia's aunt towards her is pretty much accurate and is very hard hitting. PLus the fact that it was all done to a sweet little 16 year old girl and her polio affected sister send chills down your spine. The movie is very serious and has quality direction. People who are easily affected by this kind of violence might not want to view this. Never the less as a historical brutal fact this needs to seen. *6.8/10* for this one ....

BTW *Hard Candy* is one ****n awsome movie .... I am getting trust. Lets see how that goes .....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2011)

Delhi Belly english version 9/10 .. recommended to everyone


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> _Hard Candy_.
> I'd NOT comment anything about the movie but just one, I should've checked my ref if it has a beer or not before watching it as I won't or can't sleep tonight.



Lol...Well Hard Candy is hard... 



sam9s said:


> *The Girl Next Door* ........ wow pretty powerfull movie, to begin with its loosly based on the true story of *Sylvia Likens* a 16 year girl who was tortured to death by her aunt Gertrude Baniszewski along with other young people from their neighborhood.
> The truth itself makes you curious about the events and drags you to watch the movie.
> Though the events in the movie are pretty loosely based..... the torcher and the sadistic approach of Sylvia's aunt towards her is pretty much accurate and is very hard hitting. PLus the fact that it was all done to a sweet little 16 year old girl and her polio affected sister send chills down your spine. The movie is very serious and has quality direction. People who are easily affected by this kind of violence might not want to view this. Never the less as a historical brutal fact this needs to seen. *6.8/10* for this one ....



That movie gave me sleepless nights for half a month. Even after 3 yrs had passed since I watched this movie I still make sure not to recommend this movie to anyone...not even by mistake....not even in a debate to prove my vast knowledge (?) in movies....I would rather lose than making people aware of this movie.

I still can't believe what I saw in that movie and I still could not acquire enough courage to take sneak peek in it again...

@ssk_the_great, kai re....khud movie review thread banata hai aur ek line review likhta hai?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> That movie gave me sleepless nights for half a month. Even after 3 yrs had passed since I watched this movie I still make sure not to recommend this movie to anyone...not even by mistake....not even in a debate to prove my vast knowledge (?) in movies....I would rather lose than making people aware of this movie.
> I still can't believe what I saw in that movie and I still could not acquire enough courage to take sneak peek in it again...



Yes I can understand, there were many people on IMDB with the same view as yours, but I like movies that give the historic facts of true events, how so ever brutal they are. Makes you treasure your life and moments more. You start to respect life and human being more when you get to know these kind of atrocities happened in the past......

*Changeling* .... brilliantly directed by *Client East Wood* is another power house of a movie that makes you come face to face against a brutal crime happened in the past ........ changeling had me sad for a day or two ......to be frank ....


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 5, 2011)

Eastwood is a god damn legend.
As I thought, can't sleep. Gotta watch a lite movie tomorrow.


----------



## R2K (Jul 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> _Hard Candy_.
> I'd NOT comment anything about the movie but just one, I should've checked my ref if it has a beer or not before watching it as I won't or can't sleep tonight.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...you can't sleep after watching hard candy ? WTF
Then try watching Insidious (2010) - IMDb and let me know what happened....
BTW Avoid watching this with headphones in darkrooms.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 5, 2011)

me too...Gonna watch insidious


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> That movie gave me sleepless nights for half a month. Even after 3 yrs had passed since I watched this movie I still make sure not to recommend this movie to anyone...not even by mistake....not even in a debate to prove my vast knowledge (?) in movies....I would rather lose than making people aware of this movie.
> 
> I still can't believe what I saw in that movie and I still could not acquire enough courage to take sneak peek in it again...



I have seen that one....& the cinematography & direction is gr8...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2011)

watched 'the b'day girl'....nicole kidman starer....liked it


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 5, 2011)

R2K said:


> LOL...you can't sleep after watching hard candy ? WTF
> Then try watching Insidious (2010) - IMDb and let me know what happened....
> BTW Avoid watching this with headphones in darkrooms.



Yes, Hard Candy wasn't a horror one but a rather psycho type one, and it's the very best at that category. And I really have trouble watching psycho movies. Always feel dizzy while watching.
I have thought of watching Insidious several time but after seeing the violence/gore section in Imdb I stepped back at least three times. But now I am gonna watch it . I have no speaker so headphone is the only option but I will definitely keep my dim light on. , otherwise I've post the comment from heaven/hell.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> And I really have trouble watching psycho movies. Always feel dizzy while watching.



watch  *crushed (2009)* and Love Object (2003)


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 5, 2011)

What you don't want me to live in this world or what? Nah, just kiddin...added to my download list.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> What you don't want me to live in this world or what? Nah, just kiddin...added to my download list.



getsugatensho


----------



## a_medico (Jul 5, 2011)

I am not sure I posted about *Insidious* in this thread. Was very highly recommended to me. It was scary in parts. Different too. But was a mix of quite a few horror movies. 

I liked the offbeat non hollywood horror movie more - *Wake wood*. 

Now I think I have posted about both.



sam9s said:


> changeling had me sad for a day or two ......to be frank ....



Surprising to see a round figure from you for a change. We are used to 6.233, 7.89238438, etc kind of numbers from you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2011)

*Brain Dead (2007) - 4.9/10*
a comedy horror movie for


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 5, 2011)

*Limitless*. Oh wat a brilliant escape from psycho stuff. Was waiting two weeks for the BR to release, and it's worth the wait. My head got cleared up without that damn pill,  Still I think I've seen...


Spoiler



*img534.imageshack.us/img534/1526/80625155.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2011)

*Shor in the city 6.5/10*

Good but not great. It seemed lacking something...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 6, 2011)

*K-PAX - 8/10*

K-PAX (2001) - IMDb


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

Once upon a Time in Mumbai - Awesome! *8/10*

Rocket Singh - Nice entertainer! You'll learn a lot of things from it! *7/10*

Karthik Calling Karthik - Getting bored? Watch this one! Good one! *6/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kate and Leopold **8/10*. Movie was good especially performance by the lead actor Hugh Jackman. Hindi Movie Action Replayy looks like had same theme borrowed. But this movie was way better than AR.

*Megamind 7/10. *One of the decent animated flicks. May not be as engaging as Up, How To Train a Dragon but still good enough.


----------



## azzu (Jul 6, 2011)

*Apaharan 
8/10*
Quite a good movie 

* West is West
6/10*
not a bad flick 
eh ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Trust - 6.5/10*


----------



## R2K (Jul 6, 2011)

Love and Other Drugs (2010) - IMDb 7/10
Pretty enjoyable


----------



## sam9s (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Pursuit of happyness* ..... Finally after being there in my library for a loooonnng time I managed to view this Gem yesterday night. To be frank, last time I remember I cried in a hollywood movie (yes I do cry .. ) was during *Scent of a women[* and Pursuit of happyness made be cry pretty effectively. The movie is one GEM of a piece. Easily one of the best performance of will smith after *seven pounds*. (indecently both are directed by the same director)
The movie is based on the true life story of Christopher Gardner who during 1980s, struggled with extreme poverty, homelessness and loneliness while raising his toddler son, Christopher jr, and how he managed to come out of the crisis and made success out of his life.
The move is totally dependent on Will's performance and boy what a performance he gives, the pain, the anguish, the struggle, the fear is so very realistically portrayed by his eyes and body language that it send shivers down your spine. I can assure you, as a middle class citizen of this country, the movie actually makes you appreciate your life and what God has given to you. The direction is top notch and no liberties taken. Just shows the hard facts of poverty of America and what your determination can make you achieve.
I highly recommend this movie to every struggling individual...........*.7.5/10* for this one


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 6, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *The Pursuit of happyness*


One of the all time best imo. For everyone.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2011)

a_medico said:


> I am not sure I posted about *Insidious* in this thread. Was very highly recommended to me. It was scary in parts. Different too. But was a mix of quite a few horror movies.


I saw this over the weekend and it was quite average. Some of the parts were ridiculous and poorly scripted, all thanks to the Ghostbusters-_esque_ team. 

Also saw The Next Three Days and I was really disappointed in it. Felt rushed and really dragged along in the middle. They could have cut down the length of the movie too. Poor Olivia Wilde was wasted in this movie. Crowe did a good job, but the whole set up of the movie was just poorly conceived.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2011)

^I liked "The Next Three Days"...
It was slow most of the time and ridiculous at times but I liked it...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2011)

^Did you watch John Carpenter's The Ward?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2011)

No, I've not. IMDB says its a horror... any connection with The next Three Days?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Surprising to see a round figure from you for a change. We are used to 6.233, 7.89238438, etc kind of numbers from you.



well well well ....  ain't you being a bit harsh ...  It was always *x, x.3, x.5, x.8, y* .
I remember explaining this somewhere in the back pages as well.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> No, I've not. IMDB says its a horror... any connection with The next Three Days?


Nope, just asking. Was planning to watch it over the weekend. My Asus O'Play mini is finally set to arrive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2011)

Delhi Belly...
ok movie didn't like it much....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2011)

@Zangetsu, u were in psycho movie watching few days ago... I recommend these if you've not yet watched

Peeping Tom
Straw Dogs


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

I,Robot - *7.6/10* ( I couldn't understand in depth )

----------------------------
The Fast and the Furious (2001) 
2 Fast 2 Furious (2003) 

^ Really Awesome ones !!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2011)

I, Robot IS AWESOME! I can watch that many times over! Will Smith is great. Visual Effects are mind freaking! 
And Story is all the more great. I recommend watching it again! And this time with subtitles!


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2011)

Nanny McPhee - 8/10


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I, Robot IS AWESOME! I can watch that many times over! Will Smith is great. Visual Effects are mind freaking!
> And Story is all the more great. I recommend watching it again! And this time with subtitles!



ya ... may be second time i will understand in depth


----------



## R2K (Jul 7, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I, Robot IS AWESOME! I can watch that many times over! Will Smith is great. Visual Effects are mind freaking!
> And Story is all the more great. I recommend watching it again! And this time with subtitles!



They are planning to come up with a sequel for Irobot
I, Robot (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I, Robot IS AWESOME! I can watch that many times over! Will Smith is great. Visual Effects are mind freaking!
> And Story is all the more great. I recommend watching it again! And this time with subtitles!



I missed the "I" and For a second just read "Robot is awsome"  ,,, and I was like WTF, whats wrong with vineet,  the crappiest movie on earth becomes awsome ...... then on the second look realised its _I Robot_ and I was like pwefffff!!!!!! I Robot is indeed awsome, Will eagerly look forward to the sequel.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2011)

R2K said:


> They are planning to come up with a sequel for Irobot
> I, Robot (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



WHAT! 



Spoiler



*graysdeafblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/shock-face.jpg?w=259&h=194
*OMG! WOW!!!*





sam9s said:


> I missed the "I" and For a second just read "Robot is awsome"  ,,, and I was like WTF, what wrong with vineet,  the crappiest movie on earth becomes awsome ...... then on the second look realised its _I Robot_ and I was like pwefffff!!!!!! I Robot is indeed awsome, Will eagerly look forward to the sequel.




Robot was indeed nice "copy" of I, Robot!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 7, 2011)

*The Edge*. A pleasure to watch.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0119051/



Spoiler



*img846.imageshack.us/img846/9153/25775688.jpg
That's my damn watch!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2011)

*Gia* - Un-f*ckin'-believeable! Angelina Jolie just delivered a show stopping performance out here. She has always been a stupendous actress. Her performance in this movie is all you need to witness. It's so surreal. The documentary was directed beautifully too. The use of _noire_ tones was perfect for some of the scenes. Soundtrack was spot on. Highly recommended for sure.


----------



## asingh (Jul 9, 2011)

Bbhuda Hoga Tera Baap : 8/10

Big B. still has the punch.


----------



## azzu (Jul 9, 2011)

* Buddah Hoga tera Baap 

7/10 *

Big b Was awesome....
Sonu soodh was quite good too with Gorgeous Sonal chauhan
Avg direction combined with poor editing Ruind the movie..
nevertheless a good movie (must watch for amitabh Fans)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2011)

Watched *Transformers 3* today. Too lazy to review. So here's it in brief:
Better then both of the previous ones. Beautifully directed this time, with bearable action sequences. Destruction of the city was mind numbing!

Glad that Megan Fox was replaced. But the new actress was also not that appealing. 

People found it too long. I say, it's appropriate.

*Overall: MUST WATCH for its High VFM!*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> People found it too long. I say, it's appropriate.


The length could have been justified had the content been worth it. There were scenes which could have been chopped off, without a second thought, and the movie would still be awesome.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *Glad that Megan Fox was replaced*. But the new actress was also not that appealing.


That's the only thing for which I still haven't watched it. Liked Megan so so much, doubt if the new comer can replace her!

*Henry's Crime*. Nice, not special but I enjoyed it. Saw Keanu after a long time, after TDTESS I guess.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1220888/


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2011)

*Friday The 13th (2009) - 5/10*
sound effects were good...but the direction was not close TCM



Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Gia* - Un-f*ckin'-believeable! Angelina Jolie just delivered a show stopping performance out here. She has always been a stupendous actress. Her performance in this movie is all you need to witness. It's so surreal. The documentary was directed beautifully too. The use of _noire_ tones was perfect for some of the scenes. Soundtrack was spot on. Highly recommended for sure.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


>


Are you agreeing or being sarcastic?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2011)

^No I m not...Sarcastic


----------



## Vyom (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Use,  if not being sarcastic


----------



## sam9s (Jul 10, 2011)

*HANNA* ... not sure why 7+ rating on IMDB, for me it was okie ...... plot though with nothing new still looked promising ......"A 16-year-old who was raised by her father to be the perfect assassin is dispatched on a mission across Europe"........ but the only thing that went infavour of the movie AFA I am concerned is the cinematography and some nifty camera work ....... the edge of the seat thrill and action was missing which was a demanding aspect given the plot line ........* 6.2/10* for this one ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2011)

*Eden Log (2007) - 6.5/10*
Amazing Sc-Fi,Horror movie with good background sound...
highly recommended


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau - 9/10


----------



## a_medico (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kingdom of heaven (Director's cut) *- Totally enjoyed this 3 hours long Ridley Scott movie. I know I am late but I am glad I finally watched it. How did this movie fare commercially?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2011)

*Two Thousand Maniacs! (1964) - 5.5/10*
Recommended to any and all horror fans. Get the junk food and the popcorn out, sit back, and enjoy this great cult classic. You're in for a treat!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 10, 2011)

*The Ward* - Pretty decent horror from John Carpenter's stable. Good set-up and pacing. Gore was OK'ish and so was the spook factor. The twist at the end will remind you of 



Spoiler



Identity's ending.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 10, 2011)

Watched *Meet Dave* today on start movie HD, and wow pretty decent entertainer ........ with such a low rating I sat with the movie casually doing my other general work, but the movie has me concentrated throughout. I had smile on my face throughout with some good laugh most of the time ...... plot is funny too, we have these miniature aliens in human form operating a space ship also in the shape of a human ("Edie Murphy"), that lands on earth to take the water resources, but pretty much falls in love with the people out here. Edie is damm funny, (as usual though). The entire execution is pretty funny with very little "not so needed scenes"  ........... *6.5/10* for this one


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lord of War*. How did I miss this one? Shame on me.

Lord of War (2005) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Try *Layer Cake* ..... awsome movie .....


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Lord of War*. How did I miss this one? Shame on me.
> 
> Lord of War (2005) - IMDb



That is a good one, yea.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Try *Layer Cake* ..... awsome movie .....



Hey you just read my mind. Got it under same category in IMDB and downloading it right away. But I won't see it tomorrow as two same categorized movie won't be a good idea.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

Alien ( 1986 ) - 8.5/10 - simply supeb !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2011)

*Wolf Creek (2005) - 6/10*
Based on Actual Events....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2011)

'Chillar party' ....9/10....full laughter riot...funny dialogues...awesome screenplay by the kids...simple and straight story...put forth well by the director....a must watch!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2011)

How is this movie the Unusual Suspects. Was trying to watch the other day with family and 10 mins through the movie they had used the four letter word liberally.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 11, 2011)

@ajayritik: Next time do consider watching the IMDb profile of a movie, before you start to watch it with family! lol.
There are *just 98* uses of those 4 letter word!! 
Source: The Usual Suspects (1995) - Parents Guide


----------



## blacklight (Jul 11, 2011)

@ajayritik Its a highly rated awesome movie..but definitely suitable for family watching


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> Alien ( 1986 ) - 8.5/10 - simply supeb !



You mean Alien*s* ...... M surprised that you watched it now ..... Hope you have seen the first one .... 



Zangetsu said:


> *Wolf Creek (2005) - 6/10*
> Based on Actual Events....



Aaaa its deserve better than 6  ....... unless you only rate in whole figure and didn't want to give it a seven............ its atleast a 6.8 material .....


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @ajayritik: Next time do consider watching the IMDb profile of a movie, before you start to watch it with family! lol.
> There are *just 98* uses of those 4 letter word!!
> Source: The Usual Suspects (1995) - Parents Guide





blacklight said:


> @ajayritik Its a highly rated awesome movie..but definitely suitable for family watching



98 is way too much. I understand since the movie has prisoners as the characters there is bound to be foul language. 

Black Light were you telling its not suitable for family viewing? I didn't get you.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 11, 2011)

I loved Delhi Belly. The first movie this year that deserves the word 'Hatke'.


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

^^
There is an Alien movie too. The first of the lot. Alien*s* is part 2.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys any good movies in romance genre? Watched Kate and Leopold the other day which was great!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> There is an Alien movie too. The first of the lot. Alien*s* is part 2.



Assuming you are quoting me ........Do you expect I would not know that ......  .... Alien was not released in 86, it was released in 79, and hence my comment that its Alien*s* what topgear means ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Aaaa its deserve better than 6  ....... unless you only rate in whole figure and didn't want to give it a seven............ its atleast a 6.8 material .....



there was nothing new concept in the movie its on the same plot like 
TCM or hostel


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Assuming you are quoting me ........Do you expect I would not know that ......  .... Alien was not released in 86, it was released in 79, and hence my comment that its Alien*s* what topgear means ....


Mmm...ok.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good movies in romance genre? Watched Kate and Leopold the other day which was great!



notebook


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good movies in romance genre? Watched Kate and Leopold the other day which was great!



Serendipity....nice movie!!
Also try 'A lot like love'...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> 9
> Black Light were you telling its not suitable for family viewing? I didn't get you.



Maybe he watched it on TV, with every word censored! 



ajayritik said:


> Guys any good movies in romance genre? Watched Kate and Leopold the other day which was great!



Assuming you are not a fan of just "Romance" genre, and like it mixed with some other themes, then I would recommend following movies, which I was able to collect from my list of watched movies (from icheckmovies.com catalog).

*Time Travelers Wife
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Hitch
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
Cruel Intentions *(careful with this one, read non-spoiler reviews first)
*American Beauty
The Proposal*

Also, as a bonus...
*Twilight *(not my fav, but fits in "romantic") 

Lastly, I would personally recommend *Artificial Intelligence*, which is not a Romantic Movie in real sense, but it is about Love. Motherly Love.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind



This.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> there was nothing new concept in the movie its on the same plot like
> TCM or hostel



well that does not make a movie bad actually, lots of directors have taken same plot and made it in to a gem of a movie ......... Wolf Creek terror and presentation was far better than lots of crap that float around ........nee way right of opinion wins so its okie ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2011)

sam9s said:


> well that does not make a movie bad actually, lots of directors have taken same plot and made it in to a gem of a movie ......... Wolf Creek terror and presentation was far better than lots of crap that float around ........nee way right of opinion wins so its okie ....



Its just a number...the movie is well & good....


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

*Romantic movies-*
*The Notebook-10/10*
A walk to remember-8/10
50 first date-7/10
The girl next door-7.5/10
Music and lyrics-8/10
The wedding singer-6.5/10
Nothing Hill-8/10
*P.S I LOVE YOU-9/10*
Wicker park-8/10
When harry met sally-7/10
Serendipity-8/10
*Pretty Woman-10/10*
*The man in the moon-9/10*
*You've got mail-8/10*
Gone with the wind-9/10
*The Graduate-10/10*
**All ratings given by me.*


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 11, 2011)

some more..
Valentines day
Leap year
He is just not that in to you
How to lose a guy in 10 days
A lot like love
What happens in vegas
Forgetting sarah marshall
Love actually
The ugly truth
She's out of my league
27 dresses
Little manhattan
Love and other drugs
Knocked up


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

Another good movie-
*500 days of summer*-9/10

*Definitely, Maybe*- 8/10


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

sam9s said:


> You mean Alien*s* ...... M surprised that you watched it now ..... Hope you have seen the first one ....



when I first saw it I was a kid and I even did not know it's name


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions on the romantic movies. I did see some people suggesting Notebook. Will give it a try. Also I heard about that walk in the clouds starrring Keanu Reaves is good. 

*Ready* 7/10
*Ghajini *7/10
Watched back to back movies of Asin which was a coincidence. The other movie was London Dreams which should not be mentioned this thread.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 12, 2011)

Have u ppl seen "*Pyar ka Punchnama*" ..such a funny movie for all single and married souls..

First half is good but second half is boring and lengthy...do watch this moviw for its witty dialogues..

*my rating : 6.5/10*

Its coming on Zee cinema this Sunday..do watch


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2011)

@Faun, "Eternal sunshine of spotless mind" would be hard on him. Anyone who is not used to watching slow movies would stop it within first 10 minutes. 

If you can sustain the whole movie in proper mood (and a past) its 100/10.

Everyone recommended romantic movies but not these,

My Sassy Girl
Il Mare
The classic
Christmas in August
3 Iron

@vineet, man....."Mr. & Mrs. Smith" is a romantic movie?!!!

*Bruce Lee, My Brother 6/10*

This movie is based on the book of same name written by Robert Lee. It tells the story from Bruce Lee's family angle. You get to know much minute details of the legend and his childhood.

BUT, this movie is a test of patience. Tooooo long and tooooo slow. Even though its a 2 hr movie it seemed a 6 hour movie.

Recommended only if you take it as a documentary and idolize Bruce Lee (oh, everyone idolized him once in his lifetime...even me)

Acting is good from all the leads.

Special mention: At the end of the movie they show Bruce Lee's family photos with similar shots from movie. Liked this.


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2011)

^^
Watch Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey, if you want the mother of all slow movies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Watch Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey, if you want the mother of all slow movies.



I guess he had seen that movie


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

Guys suggest me some good adventure movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2011)

@Zangetsu, Nope. I've not. 

Movies that I've not watched yet.

2001: A space Odyssey
Pulp Fiction
The Curious case of Benjamin Button
The Reader
Shawshank Redemption
Alien
Inglourious Basterds
Sin City (bits and pieces. in total 10 mins at max)
Blade Runner
Snatch

and etc. famous movies


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2011)

^Shawshank Redemption is a Gem


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, Nope. I've not.
> 
> Movies that I've not watched yet.
> 
> ...



Sir, you are the biggest sinner of them all.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

The problem with some of the movies listed in Romance is that they may not be watchable with wife. They may contain Nudity also.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Guys suggest me some good adventure movie.



Any suggestion?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> The problem with some of the movies listed in Romance is that they may not be watchable with wife. They may contain Nudity also.



not watchable with kids...


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Watch Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey, if you want the mother of all slow movies.



I would agree with you completely on this. Couldn't watch more than 10 mins of the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, Nope. I've not.
> 
> Movies that I've not watched yet.
> 
> ...



Damm man, and you are watching all crap these days, with the above still pending .......


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Have u ppl seen "*Pyar ka Punchnama*" ..such a funny movie for all single and married souls..
> 
> First half is good but second half is boring and lengthy...do watch this moviw for its witty dialogues..
> 
> ...



I heard the movie deals with negative about girl/gf's. Is it true?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 12, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> The problem with some of the movies listed in Romance is that they may not be watchable with wife. They may contain Nudity also.



I thought its not a big deal for a couple.I am single by the way


----------



## avsaditya (Jul 12, 2011)

the shawshank redemption

fight club (english one)

catch me if you can

ocean's 11


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, Nope. I've not.
> 
> Movies that I've not watched yet.
> 
> ...


I'm _almost_ in the same boat. I have seen Alien, Inglorious Basterds, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Shawshank Redemption though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2011)

*Suicide Club (2001) - 7.5/10*
What a movie it is...a good japanese horror watch


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm _almost_ in the same boat. I have seen Alien, Inglorious Basterds, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Shawshank Redemption though.



With these movies in your kitty, I'd say your boat is much bigger and better than his ....


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Suicide Club (2001) - 7.5/10*
> What a movie it is...a good japanese horror watch


I remember these:

[youtube]JVmJqeS8Apc[/youtube]
[youtube]R_G7UlKU9Os[/youtube]


and the best
[youtube]EMkcAKakSdQ[/youtube]


----------



## R2K (Jul 13, 2011)

Teeth (2007) - IMDb
LOL...This is the funniest horror movie i have seen in a while (I am not sure if it can be called as a horror movie bTW)...


----------



## asingh (Jul 13, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm _almost_ in the same boat. I have seen Alien, Inglorious Basterds, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Shawshank Redemption though.



The Brad Pitt ones are sub-par. Try to watch the others. They are nice. Alien explains a lot about the series.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 13, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I heard the movie deals with negative about girl/gf's. Is it true?



No man..it really shows some truth although exaggerated


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2011)

Watched Murder 2 today. Ripped off blatantly from The Chaser.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Watched Murder 2 today. Ripped off blatantly from The Chaser.



so how was jacklene ???


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 14, 2011)

yesterday I watched "Goodfellas" at last, had it for months. very slow movie. It is much more like biography half the movie has narration then dialogues. I really don't like slow movies, narration in it but it was good, worth a watch. 7.5/10.. according to my taste.

I am not much into classic  but still I like to watch movies which are in top list, high ratings.. my pending list from months .. 

1. 2001:space odyssey
2. Sin City
3. Godfather Triology

And Point is I have it all in my hard-disk in HD.. just waiting for a mood to watch it..


----------



## quan chi (Jul 14, 2011)

Collateral
xmen first class :-Not up to the expectations. could have been better.


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2011)

^
Do not watch the first on that list. If you do not like slow movies.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2011)

Teeth(2007) - This is awkward....  Is that a horror or ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

*Planet Terror (2007) - 8/10*
action packed horror movie..must watch to all TDF members



Spoiler



Babe with Machine Gun/Rocket



*The Cottage (2008) - 5.5/10*
horror movie with pinch of comedy....


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^
> Do not watch the first on that list. If you do not like slow movies.



I know what u r talking about.. I had it before I saw 20 min. then deleted it then downloaded it again after getting some recommendation.. hopefully will watch it this time may be in parts but will. Now I am very curious to know what is in that Film


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Planet Terror (2007) - 8/10*
> action packed horror movie..must watch to all TDF members



Watched Death Proof too..? It is the 2nd offering.


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Teeth(2007) - This is awkward....  Is that a horror or ??


Creepy old man.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

has anybody watched paul yet?
Paul (2011) - IMDb

i loved the previous two nick frost & simon pegg movie (shaun of the dead and hot fuzz)


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> has anybody watched paul yet?
> Paul (2011) - IMDb
> 
> i loved the previous two nick frost & simon pegg movie (shaun of the dead and hot fuzz)



Yep here is my review ...

VIDEOPHILE :: Hollywood Movie Reviews

the same was shared on this thread a couple of pages before ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> Watched Death Proof too..? It is the 2nd offering.



I have seen that too....


----------



## R2K (Jul 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Teeth(2007) - This is awkward....  Is that a horror or ??



Me too mentioned it at the beginning of this same page...LOL
Truely different movie which confuses us whether its actually a horror or a comedy movie 
BTW Ever thought about what if you finally end up with a GF like the girl in the movie ...


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ironclad*. Another great ancient movie.

Ironclad (2011) - IMDb


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Ironclad*. Another great ancient movie.
> 
> Ironclad (2011) - IMDb



Really great movie, suggests me more  ancient movie. Have you seen Kingdom Of Heaven ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

*Benny's Video (1992) - 6/10*
good movie but pretty slow...


Spoiler



The Killing scene of girl is disturbing


----------



## Neuron (Jul 15, 2011)

Magnolia - 8.3/10 - Its worth the three hours.
Mary and Max - 8.3/10 - One of the classics in the animation genre.
Source Code - 8.3/10 - A really fast paced thriller.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Really great movie, suggests me more  ancient movie. *Have you seen Kingdom Of Heaven* ?


Yes, definitely I have


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

SUPER HARRY POTTER SPOILER


Spoiler



The whole Harry Potter saga turns out to be Harry's dreams and hallucinations while he starves to death under the stairs in his abusive home.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 15, 2011)

sygeek said:


> SUPER HARRY POTTER SPOILER



Then why did you post it? I haven't read it though.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Then why did you post it? I haven't read it though.


I wonder how can I answer that :S


----------



## nims11 (Jul 15, 2011)

sygeek said:


> SUPER HARRY POTTER SPOILER
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



seriously!!?? although i have stopped following HP movies since goblet of fire, this quite a news to me!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

nims11 said:


> seriously!!?? although i have stopped following HP movies since goblet of fire, this quite a news to me!


----------



## azzu (Jul 15, 2011)

* SHAITAN 
8/10*

Good story 
Great Direction
Awesome Background music
Good acting 

A must watch


-------------------
and about that Hp thing....good he deserved it  (now i know how my frnds face's wud b tommo in collg )
i never liked HP


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2011)

This HP movie is pretty good on its own, prolly better than the book lol - Never seen a better dragon on screen yet tho
@teeth: ewww waste of time


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> Me too mentioned it at the beginning of this same page...LOL
> Truely different movie which confuses us whether its actually a horror or a comedy movie



Falls under dark humor, just like slither.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

*Layer Cake*. Frankly speaking I messed it up after half way.

Layer Cake (2004) - IMDb


----------



## R2K (Jul 16, 2011)

Watched Source Code (2011) - IMDb today  ( ?/10 )
Eh..I can't rate it actually because i felt more confused watching this flick than when I was trying to learn calculus when I was in 12th grade. 
Can somebody explain briefly what this movie was all abt... 
I waited too long for the BR release of the movie and I can't believe this is what i got to see  ..
I know i must have missed some important plot changes but i can't figure it out somehow.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

*Public Enemies(2009)*-Its about the story of notorious American gangsters John Dillinger,Baby Face Nelson and Pretty Boy Floyd during a booming crime wave in the 1930s.Johnny Dep is super in this film.

*About John Dillinger*-John Herbert Dillinger, Jr. (June 22, 1903 – July 22, 1934) was an American gangster and bank-robber in the Depression-era United States. He was charged with, but never convicted of, the murder of an East Chicago police officer. This was his only alleged kill. His gang robbed two dozen banks and four police stations. Dillinger escaped from jail twice. 

In 1933-34, among criminals like Lester Gillis (Baby Face Nelson), Pretty Boy Floyd, and Bonnie and Clyde, Dillinger was the most notorious of all. Media reports were spiced with exaggerated accounts of his bravado and daring. The government demanded federal action and J. Edgar Hoover developed a more sophisticated Federal Bureau of Investigation as a weapon against organized crime and would use Dillinger and his gang as his campaign platform to launch this FBI .[1]

After evading police in four states for almost a year, Dillinger was wounded, and returned to his father's home to recover. He returned to Chicago in July 1934 and met his end at the hands of police and federal agents who were informed of his whereabouts by Ana Cumpanas (the owner of the lodge where Dillinger sought refuge at the time). On July 22, the police and Division of Investigation[2][3] closed in on the Biograph Theater. Federal agents, led by Melvin Purvis, moved to arrest him as he left the theater. He pulled a weapon and attempted to flee but was shot three times and killed.

[YOUTUBE]bx_mQctz944[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## a_medico (Jul 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> Watched Source Code (2011) - IMDb today  ( ?/10 )
> Eh..I can't rate it actually because i felt more confused watching this flick than when I was trying to learn calculus when I was in 12th grade.
> Can somebody explain briefly what this movie was all abt...
> I waited too long for the BR release of the movie and I can't believe this is what i got to see  ..
> I know i must have missed some important plot changes but i can't figure it out somehow.



Spoiler:-


> Movie Pooper for the film - Source Code


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 16, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, definitely I have



Dude give me more numbers. I m waiting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

*Venom (2005) - 4.5/10*
one time watch & no so impressive


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> Can somebody explain briefly what this movie was all abt...



Frankly that movie is beyond Einstein's level. That I can explain 



NIGHTMARE said:


> Dude give me more numbers. I m waiting.


I already posted some here. Don't know how to find. The way is, go to IMDB, search for an ancient movie, then see the also recommended list below, that's how I watch/ed them. Some will be bad, but some will be a jewel like Kingdom of Heaven or Ironclad. And never ever read any review.


----------



## azzu (Jul 16, 2011)

* Source code 
rating - cant rate*

missed watching it in the cinemas and waited patiently for d Brip 
and it didn't Disappoint me..
A Must watch....

quantum mechanics , calculus ?
cool


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Public Enemies(2009)*



That's one of the greatest movie you've seen there.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2011)

murder 2

rating - *shite/10 *


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

*Schindler's List (1993) - 10/10*
Masterpiece...Liam Nesson is splendid actor so is Ben Kingsley


----------



## nims11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Schindler's List (1993) - 10/10*
> Masterpiece...Liam Nesson is splendid actor so is Ben Kingsley



yup, worth 3 hrs. and i loved the significance of B&W and the girl in the red coat.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> murder 2
> 
> rating - *shite/10 *



That made me laugh! 
I know this could be a dumb question, but seriously, is it that bad? I heard the story was good!


----------



## R2K (Jul 16, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> murder 2
> 
> rating - *shite/10 *



LOL....I knew it


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 16, 2011)

I heard Murder 2 is quite good.. 

Anyways watched Delhi Belly on Wednesday.... 9.5/10


----------



## KDroid (Jul 16, 2011)

sygeek said:


> SUPER HARRY POTTER SPOILER
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The spoiler's fake!! However, I haven't watched the movie! Someone posted the same thing on fb...! I guess even you've copied it from somewhere!



*Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara* - 7/10 ( Too lengthy...)

*Chillar Party* - 6/10 (Totally Mood Refreshing... However, Story is BS..)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Shaitan *8.0/10

I saw many low budget moives are goods these days they come with new concept and story line, at-least we need some thing new.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 16, 2011)

the machinist.only if you like psychological thriller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys check out this Huge List & tell which movies are worth
IMDb: MY ULTIMATE BEST HORROR MOVIE LIST - a list by Dr-Faustus


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> That made me laugh!
> I know this could be a dumb question, but seriously, is it that bad? I heard the story was good!



the story is predictable, and only those people will say it's a good movie who do not watch good english movies, if you watch just hindi movies.. then well you "can" say it's a breakthorugh story for b'wood

but reality is it's a predictable plot, with stuff copied from english movies... and i've really started to hate hindi movies which just copy from english ones


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Got it. I always think that if people start to watch good English Movies (even if dubbed), they won't like Bollywood much. (Speaking from experience).

Btw will not watch Murder 2 in theater (might not even on small screen).
BUT, Really looking forward to catch Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara on Tuesday!


----------



## nims11 (Jul 16, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> BUT, Really looking forward to catch Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara on Tuesday!



that "senorita" song from the movie is really LAME.


----------



## azzu (Jul 16, 2011)

nims11 said:


> that "senorita" song from the movie is really LAME.



+ 1 for that........


* The Lincoln lawyer *

simple elagant story and movie..

* 8/10 *

ohh btw loved the shiny Lincoln  in the movie


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2011)

nims11 said:


> that "senorita" song from the movie is really LAME.



yeah it is


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

*I Saw the Devil (2010) - 10/10*
This Korean Horror/Thriller is awesome from start till end....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2011)

*Zindegi Na Milegi Dobara 6/10*

Long, boring and good movie.

Not impressed enough to do a full review.


----------



## R2K (Jul 17, 2011)

Love U Mr.Kalakaar (2011)

Dialogues and some scenes were too cheesy combined with kinda predictable story line
But it can be a good flick to watch with your family


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

*Demons (1985) - 6/10*
somewhat ok


----------



## R2K (Jul 17, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *Shaitan *8.0/10
> 
> I saw many low budget moives are goods these days they come with new concept and story line, at-least we need some thing new.



Did they release the DVD of shaitan yet.
And yeah me too enjoyed many low budget bollywood flicks released this year. In addition to being low budget these movies are bringing out some hidden young and talented actors into mainstream.

I Want Candy (2007) - IMDb

IMdb was bashing this movie with terrible viewer opinions..and This movie gives one more reason not to believe IMDB reviews blindly...
Its another british comedy flick that I fully enjoyed...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah watched Zindagi Na milegi Dobara... it was really lame and pointless, there was zero anticipation, this is just a bunch of beautiful young people being beautiful and young - I felt like I was watching MTV Grind, not a movie at all
The 3D in HP7 part 2 was a-mazing, very subtle most of the time, and in the background, but it added realism, and the ten minutes with the dragon was totally paisa vasool, never seen a better dragon on screen ever
also, they fixed the books in many ways, for example, snape's motivations seemed totally lame for a grown man in the books, but in the movie, this was fleshed out and it felt real. 



Spoiler



And they showed the sword of griffindor disappearing from the hand of the goblin, something that wasnt explained well in the books, also the neville-luna connection wuz awesome, mcgonnagall was cool in this movie, although I wish there were more of the battle sequences that featured dementors, giants, stone knights and warewolves


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

*Hunger (2009) - 6/10*
not as good as Dread


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 17, 2011)

R2K said:


> Did they release the DVD of shaitan yet.
> And yeah me too enjoyed many low budget bollywood flicks released this year. In addition to being low budget these movies are bringing out some hidden young and talented actors into mainstream.
> 
> I Want Candy (2007) - IMDb
> ...



Yes, I downloaded the DVD rip. It's not only the IMDB if you watch our Indian news channels specially NDTV just see that person who giving the rating to the movie, whatever he talks just rubbish and nonsense. Really I prefer to watch first or opinion from friends.


----------



## azzu (Jul 17, 2011)

R2K said:


> Did they release the DVD of shaitan yet.
> And yeah me too enjoyed many low budget bollywood flicks released this year. In addition to being low budget these movies are bringing out some hidden young and talented actors into mainstream.


its released ......must watch movie..


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 17, 2011)

As discussion is going on this page what do u watch or look to for good reviews..For Hollywood movies I am totally dependent upon IMDB ratings  For Bollywood I like to watch trailer and decide myself But do you guys watch any particular show or read some particular review on internet or News Paper. I really could not get any proper review according to us..Both Bolly and Holly


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ I watch Trailer first. Then watch some non-spoiler reviews from IMDb, both positive and negative. Then decide if to watch.
Also, if I like the Genre, or if its from one of my favorite directors', then I don't need any reviews, and just have to watch them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

*Trick r Treat (2007) - 6/10*
good movie to watch but is a bit confusing in 2nd Half....


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

*Time to remember some tragedy*

*Saving Private Ryan(10/10)*- its Spielberg magic , inspiring "Company of Heroes"
*The Godfather(9/10)*- Don't need to say anything.

*Disney Time*

*UP(8/10)*-funny and fantastic.
*Ice Age 1,2(8/10)*-as cold as warm.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2011)

*Limitless 7/10*

Good thriller. 

The movie is 10 minutes long and that 10 minutes come at the end. I understand that 10 minutes shoot is only done to answer one burning question which all the viewers of the movie would ask at a time.... "Why the fck he himself doesn't make one?"

On reviews, I follow Rajeev Masand's review on CNN-IBN @10.30PM every friday. Though I refer to reviews only if I could not decide whether the movie in question should be watched at a theater.

About foreign language movies, I watch any movie that is >= 6 rating in IMDB provided I liked the concept.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 18, 2011)

Machete , its supposed to be action but its so OTT that it looks like a comedy.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> murder 2
> 
> rating - *shite/10 *


If its shite/10 which I assume it says its bad then it should not be posted in this thread.

*Source Code 7/10*
Enjoyed the movie felt kind of Deja Vu while watching this I thought maybe its a little like Inception. May not be as good as Inception but definitely worth watching atleast once.

*Stanley Ka Dabaa 7/10*

Started looking like TZP for a while but was different. Not as enjoyable as TZP but worth watching.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 18, 2011)

*Source code* - Same as others have said.

*Green Hornet* - Funny in parts but overall effect is dull. Christopher Waltz (Colonel Landa from Inglorious Basterds) was funny and good but his role is very limited. He is wasted.

*Shaitan* - Nothing to complaint but final impact is not extraordinary. I thought Anurag Kashyap was the director which he isnt. He just turned out to be a producer. Script is different though.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2011)

The Priest-7/10
decent action but "duh..meh" dialogues


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2011)

Piyush said:


> The Priest-7/10
> decent action but "duh..meh" dialogues



I didn't get you when you say duh.. meh dialogues.


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Machete , its supposed to be action but its so OTT that it looks like a comedy.



Loved it...!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 18, 2011)

sygeek said:


> SUPER HARRY POTTER SPOILER
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



hahaha...u really have gud sense of imagination..had JK Rowling done this.she wud have been killed by HP fans


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw Harry Potter and Deathly Hallows II  this Saturday and without doubt it is the best movie in the series.
All the reviews you must have read in the newspaper/websites actually meet reality in this case. In my opinion what made this movie the best one is the fact that all the actors have matured over these years. I am not ignoring the direction which was superb too. All in all, enjoyed movie thoroughly.

10/10 from me for making my time enjoyable.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2011)

DVD release date of Delhi Belly please?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Machete , its supposed to be action but its so OTT that it looks like a comedy.



its trailer was shown in Planet Terror some said it was a fake trailer...


*TimeCrimes (2008) - 9.5/10 *
Never seen a movie like this before...totally mind blowing.



Spoiler



Hector1,Hector2,Hector3


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2011)

Priest. 8/10
Just for the Dystopia


----------



## TheMost (Jul 19, 2011)

*District 9 - 9/10*

*www.comingsoon.net/gallery/39046/District_9_7.jpg

The movie deserves that !


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMost said:


> *District 9 - 9/10*
> 
> *www.comingsoon.net/gallery/39046/District_9_7.jpg
> 
> The movie deserves that !



i will give it 5/10.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2011)

^I respect your opinion but its a great movie.

Still trying to grasp about Source Code.

Concern: Running out of good movies now  Any new 'Korean' movies that Faun/T159 used to recommend?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2011)

Rahim said:


> DVD release date of Delhi Belly please?


I don't think even Aamir Khan knows the release date. For TZP he took ages to have a DVD release.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 19, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i will give it 5/10.



I really liked the way how that guy was treated when he became infected ..
Infact -- It is true


----------



## sam9s (Jul 19, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i will give it 5/10.



....and which sci-fi would you give 9.. ?????? Except the obvious Terminator and Matrix ...?????


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2011)

i liked the movie when i watched it and i would have given it a 8 or 9 just after watching it. but i watched it again after few days and my opinion changed.

PS- maybe because it watched it again on UTV Action which shows hindi dubbed movies.



sam9s said:


> ....and which sci-fi would you give 9.. ?????? Except the obvious Terminator and Matrix ...?????



inception, source code, Avatar, butterfly effect.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 19, 2011)

Elippathayam - 7.8/10 .

Directed by Adoor Gopalakrishnan.To be honest,if anyone in India knows how to direct a film, its him.I am itching to watch all of his movies ,but can't 'get' most of them.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 19, 2011)

We (malayalis) consider his movies as 'award films' most of the people dont watch his movies.I have watched only one - 'Mathilukal'


----------



## Neo (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm number four.
how many have watched it?

i really liked it.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ I have watched it. I will Give it 7/10


My best sci-fi Flick is "star trek" 2009.. I just loved it .. no words for it.. how many over here are fan of star trek.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 19, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i liked the movie when i watched it and i would have given it a 8 or 9 just after watching it. but i watched it again after few days and my opinion changed. PS- maybe because it watched it again on UTV Action which shows hindi dubbed movies.



that explains .....



> source code, Avatar, butterfly effect.



that explains even further ......

*The Last Boy Scout* ................ The typical 90s cop buddy thriller, but a bit better than the usual offerings, coz of the director Tony Scott. Bruce willis looks exactly the same even after 20 years .....  ........ *6.5/10*



clmlbx said:


> ^^ I have watched it. I will Give it 7/10
> 
> 
> My best sci-fi Flick is "star trek" 2009.. I just loved it .. no words for it.. how many over here are fan of star trek.



Me definitely for a start ......


----------



## nims11 (Jul 19, 2011)

sam9s said:


> that explains even further ......



hmm.. suggest me some good SCI-FIs...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^ Loads n Loads n Loads listed in the pages before,...... by me, and other regulars here ........ still for the record  .... few that touched my 8 scale ...

*Moon
12 Monkeys
CUBE*


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2011)

^I guess few pages ago I've listed lots of brainfcuk movies, there you can find some good sci-fi too


----------



## a_medico (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> its trailer was shown in Planet Terror some said it was a fake trailer...
> 
> 
> *TimeCrimes (2008) - 9.5/10 *
> Never seen a movie like this before...totally mind blowing.



Which version did you watch? I watched the English version which totally pissed me off due to its dubbing.

Similar movies but worked much better for me:
*Triangle
Spider Forest*
I think theres one more but I am not able to recall it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Which version did you watch? I watched the English version which totally pissed me off due to its dubbing.



Original Version (I guess its italian not sure)


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

^^you know Italian?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^you know Italian?



whats so shocking about that?


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ i have not met an indian with it.
Where are u from?(name of ur soul society

.

.
Also i want to be a language geek. Learning french from google translator.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ip Man


----------



## R2K (Jul 20, 2011)

Cyberbully (TV 2011) - IMDb
 Kinda girly movie but good for a one time watch

Thinking about starting a movie marathon


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

*Halloween (2007) - 6.5/10*
another killer movie


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> My best sci-fi Flick is "star trek" 2009.. I just loved it .. no words for it.. *how many over here are fan of star trek.*



Put me in that list as well. Used to enjoy the TV Series as a kid when it used to come on Doordarshan.


----------



## R2K (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday I watched 5 movies(was planning to go with a movie marathon but later dropped the idea)
Scream (1996) - IMDb     7/10(couldn't enjoy it much because i watched the spoof of this movie( aka scary movie) before.
Cyberbully (TV 2011) - IMDb     7/10
Triangle (2009) - IMDb     8/10(The movie will appear to be a bit dry by the middle but try to hold till the end where you are gonna witness the twist( its kinda similar to source code)
South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut (1999) - IMDb   9/10(Never really cared to watch the south park on TV but this movie was freaking hilarious (esp because of involving crude language) 

Peacock (2010)Peacock (2010) - IMDb (7/10)


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2011)

R2K said:


> Peacock (2010)Peacock (2010) - IMDb (7/10)


A bit more on this movie. Have it with me for a long time but had not the enthu to watch it.

How's the movie?


----------



## R2K (Jul 21, 2011)

^^
Its abt a dysfunctional guy who suffers from split personality disorder. 
It was quite good. I have no idea why this movie never got released in theatres(direct to DVD). Also the actor who performed as the main character did an excellent job.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ If you like these kind of movies do give a try to *Inside I am dancing* and *The Sea Inside*  .... Both top class movies. The Sea Inside is the one from which I think the movie *Guzarish *is been inspired .....


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> How's the movie?


It is one of the very best film possible to express how greatly one man acting could be done, hats off to Cillian Murphy, again.

*The Silence of the Lambs*. G-OLD. I hate Psycho stuffs badly, but this one was different.
The Silence of the Lambs (1991) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> Scream (1996) - IMDb     7/10(couldn't enjoy it much because i watched the spoof of this movie( aka scary movie) before.


I saw it last weekend and I was laughing throughout, as most of the scenes reminded me of Scary Movie. 

Plan to complete the rest of it's sequels this weekend.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

*Dead End (2003) - 6.8/10*
good thriller & ending is mind blowing....reminds me of Donnie Darko.


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ If you like these kind of movies do give a try to *Inside I am dancing* and *The Sea Inside*  .... Both top class movies. The Sea Inside is the one from which I think the movie *Guzarish *is been inspired .....



Already watched *Inside I am dancing*  .Will check out The Sea Inside 
Also these days I find my interest more inclined towards British/french movies than the American flicks.. 
Are there any British movies that you recommend worth watching...



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I saw it last weekend and I was laughing throughout, as most of the scenes reminded me of Scary Movie.
> 
> Plan to complete the rest of it's sequels this weekend.



Yes the movie was a laugh riot from the very first minute actually. Scary movie was  kinda exact copy of scream with different climax and loads of funny moments punched in 
Gonna watch Scream 2 tonight

Watched Shaitaan(2011) yesterday.
I have to say bollywood sure is getting better. Loved the movie
But I felt the actress Kalki Koechlin who played the role of Amy was kinda ugly eventhough her acting performance was good. I mean they could have got a better looking actress for the role.. It Might be a weird opinion from my side but that was what I honestly thought.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2011)

Currently watching *Paanch* and an hour into it and i can't understand why it had so many run-ins with censor board


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2011)

@R2K did you see Four Lions


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @R2K did you see Four Lions



yeah...like 6 months ago.I Just loved it.(I even remember mentioning it on the forum once )
List some British movie that you recommend watching


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2011)

I've not seen much brit movie, Ethan and A_medico can help u out here. Sam I don't remember recommending much.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Death Proof*. No comments. Could be done in 15 minutes.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1028528/
First time have seen a appropriate review of a movie in IMDB,


Spoiler



This movie seems to have polarized opinion like no other I have ever seen.

There are those who are "cool" and "hip" and who "get" what QT is doing here. These people give it full marks.

Then there are the rest of us. We see this movie as being an object lesson in self obsessed drivel which patronizes a once loyal and on the whole forgiving audience.

That's a little harsh. We must remember that the film was originally envisaged as being one half of a double bill and was much shorter. Maybe on this level it would have worked. At least audiences were spared the frankly embarrassing "Lap Dance" scene in the short version. Maybe the now traditional flip through QT's record collection wouldn't have made the final cut. Perhaps much of the turgid and irrelevant dialog would have stayed on the cutting room floor. Unfortunately it is in the nature of movie editing that one can only cut out what is bad instead of adding anything good.

But what I saw (and paid good money for) was the DVD release. Sad, very sad indeed. Quentin, are you familiar with the notion that you are only as good as your last movie? If this maxim holds true I'm afraid the movie watching world will never hear from you again. The joke is wearing thin.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 23, 2011)

R2K said:


> Also these days I find my interest more inclined towards British/french movies than the American flicks..
> Are there any British movies that you recommend worth watching...



*Trainspotting
The English Patient
Snatch
28 days later
Slumdog Millionaire
Six shooter
In Bruges
Layer Cake
Death at the funeral
Four Lions
Angela's Ashes
Never let me go*



R2K said:


> But I felt the actress Kalki Koechlin who played the role of Amy was kinda ugly eventhough her acting performance was good. I mean they could have got a better looking actress for the role.



She is better looking actress as per Anurag Kashyap, who happens to be her boyfrn and producer of the film.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2011)

Medico would probably have some insight on this. My Brit movies are very limited, just like rhitwick. Most of them being Simon Peg's comic flicks and a few random horror movies.  

EDIT: Ah! Quick gun murugan posted his list, before I even composed my message. Don't forget Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2011)

^Ah, how could I forget "Death at a funeral" and "Snatch"...

Now-a-days I'm onto watching TV series and completing Sherlock Holmes series.

In season six or "The Case-book of Sherlock Holmes" there are three full length of movies. 100 minutes each.

I really liked them all and consider them mentioning here.

*The Last Vampyre 7/10*

*The Master Blackmailer 8/10*
An example of brilliant performances. Mix with it the kind of tension they were able to create successfully.

*The Eligible Bachelor 9/10*

IMDB rates it as low as 6.8 but for me it deserves 9. Great performances and a twisted screenplay.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

*The Clinic (2010) - 5.5/10*
Nice Horror of surviving mother....


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *The English Patient*



One of the best movie !


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2011)

Sinners and Saints: 7/10. Good gritty action, and the hero sports a whoop ass automatic near the end.

Unknown: 9/10

The Human Centipede: Doubt I should rate this. Watch this at your own prerogative. Would suggest you to read about it first. I watched it 14 hours ago. Images are still stuck in my head. Did not sleep well too.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2011)

*I Saw the Devil* ............. well technically this movie is spotless, but somehow I was not impressed or shall I say was not entertained by this movie. Its the same korean vengeance movie which we have seen in the tale of two sisters. This one will make even the hardest movie gore very unselected. Not that I have not seen movies that make you uneasy, but with that we should also not forget that ultimately the viewer should be entertained by fear, thrill, excitement and climax .... etc. With this all I managed was to get disturbed by the brutal, too brutal murders. I would have been okie with it had the movie progressed with needed pace (it seems to be dragged at times) and the climax was a bit more refined. 
On the other hand, as I said technically its spot on, performances are breathtaking and, closup expressions of both the "good" and the "bad" have been taken in great detail ....... I will give this *6.5/10* at the max ....


----------



## Neuron (Jul 23, 2011)

The Butterfly Effect - 7.4/10 
The Machinist - 7.3/10
Rango - 7.2/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *I Saw the Devil* ............. well technically this movie is spotless, but somehow I was not impressed or shall I say was not entertained by this movie. Its the same korean vengeance movie which we have seen in the tale of two sisters. This one will make even the hardest movie gore very unselected. Not that I have not seen movies that make you uneasy, but with that we should also not forget that ultimately the viewer should be entertained by fear, thrill, excitement and climax .... etc. With this all I managed was to get disturbed by the brutal, too brutal murders. I would have been okie with it had the movie progressed with needed pace (it seems to be dragged at times) and the climax was a bit more refined.
> On the other hand, as I said technically its spot on, performances are breathtaking and, closup expressions of both the "good" and the "bad" have been taken in great detail ....... I will give this *6.5/10* at the max ....



Buddy this movie is in my favourate list...
& I must say that Korean Movies Cinematography & Crystal Clarity beats the US/UK/other countries movie....

I once watched a Korean Movie in DVD it was so damn crispy clear that I thought I was watching a Blu-Ray...donr know what type of Camera they use???


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ I liked *A bitter Sweet life* much more than this by the same director ......


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Twelve*. I liked it well. Underrated.
Twelve (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Tenida (Jul 23, 2011)

*Catch Me If You Can*- 10/10

Great movie.I liked it very much


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2011)

Singham 7/10.

Guys I got hold of Haunted 3 D but I need 3 D glasses. I found in net we can make our own. Any experiences?


----------



## noob (Jul 24, 2011)

> "Limitless " : Excellent story telling. Futuristic, tells what might happen when you use 100% of your brain. my ratings 4/5 , Was totally glued to this






> "TimeCrimes" / Los cronocrímenes (original title) Amazing movie i have seen after Inception. Have to watch it again




Excellent movies...dont miss


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2011)

Kill the Irishman - 9/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

*Phantasm (1979) - 6/10*

*Dark Floors (2008) - 5/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Singham 7/10.
> 
> Guys I got hold of Haunted 3 D but I need 3 D glasses. I found in net we can make our own. Any experiences?



Guys anybody here has an experience of watching 3D movie on their Normal LCD Monitor. I got this 3 D version of the movie Haunted but unable to view it in 3 D.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 25, 2011)

Singham is 7/10.

IF you like South movies then do watch it. This movie is totally like South movies. lot of cars, action, Dialogues(which I loved most in it). I have become fan of Prakash Raj acting and Dialogue Deliveries.. Overall movie is Good worth a watch. mostly enjoyed because of Prakash Raj and Dialogues


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Singham is 7/10.
> 
> IF you like South movies then do watch it. This movie is totally like South movies. lot of cars, action, Dialogues(which I loved most in it). I have become fan of Prakash Raj acting and Dialogue Deliveries.. Overall movie is Good worth a watch. mostly enjoyed because of Prakash Raj and Dialogues



Kewl. Was planning to watch it anyways.

Sacrifice - 5/10

The Bill Collector - 7/10


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 25, 2011)

*True Grit*. Expected a bit more, lovely anyways.
True Grit (2010) - IMDb
Now should I see the 69 version too?


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

^^
'69 is much better.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jul 25, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Singham 7/10.
> 
> Guys I got hold of Haunted 3 D but I need 3 D glasses. I found in net we can make our own. Any experiences?



I also have some educative p0rn0 in 3D anaglyph. On the internet, it says something like  blue transparent sheet to the right eye and red transparent sheet to the left.
I tried and i tried and i tried and i tried, and finally...



...I gave up.

BTW has anybody any experience succeeded?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

A great movie-

The Hurt Locker

I simply loved this movie


----------



## Neuron (Jul 25, 2011)

Unknown - 7.8/10. A must watch.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 25, 2011)

i tried with the red green cellophane papers it worked....
but its not at all worth it


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 25, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> i tried with the red green cellophane papers it worked....
> but its not at all worth it



Any idea where would I get those Cellophane papers? Also could you give more details on why it's not worth it?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 25, 2011)

* Contact (1997) - IMDb - 9/10
* Source Code (2011) - IMDb - 7/10
* The Core (2003) - IMDb - 8/10 (Scientifically wrong, but a Good Time Pass)


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2011)

Watched 'Unknown' starring liam neilson....was a ok movie...i like the story though but at the end it was simply too much...5/10

Also has anyone watched 'Wild orchid'...got it from a frnd and he said its a must watch....will check the rating later on imdb


----------



## Neuron (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ In fact that is what i liked the most in the movie ,the twists at the end.


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Also has anyone watched 'Wild orchid'...got it from a frnd and he said its a must watch....will check the rating later on imdb



Mickey Rourke at his peak. Do not watch with family though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> Mickey Rourke at his peak.* Do not watch with family though.*



he watch it alone...


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 25, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Any idea where would I get those Cellophane papers? Also could you give more details on why it's not worth it?



you get that in any art stores...
but you need to get the right thickness
i had to fold it several times to get the desired effect

i did that only to see how effective is Anaglyph 3d


----------



## TheMost (Jul 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Kick-Ass(9/10) Awesome movie. Unique story and characters. Loved it. First movie I watched after a month.



Will give than 10 !

Really a must watch !


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2011)

Neuron said:


> ^^ In fact that is what i liked the most in the movie ,the twists at the end.





Spoiler



ya but the twists were too much...i mean till he knew who he was he didn't know how to fight...and suddenly when he came to know he is an assassin....he knocks of the bad guy.





asingh said:


> Mickey Rourke at his peak. Do not watch with family though.



saw the imdb rating which is just 4....and from the star cast i can make out why its a must watch......will surely watch alone....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

*The Uninvited (2009) - 8/10*
a very good story & suspense...also the climax is really good.must watch to all


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 27, 2011)

R2K said:


> Yes the movie was a laugh riot from the very first minute actually. Scary movie was  kinda exact copy of scream with different climax and loads of funny moments punched in
> Gonna watch Scream 2 tonight


Did you complete the trilogy? I was done with it this weekend and enjoyed all of them. That leaves me with Scream 4 this weekend. Let's see how it fares.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah ive made my own anaglyphic 3d glasses using cellophane, and these have worked well, but im not sure if haunted is anaglyphic or not, because anaglyphic films suffer from colouring issues and most 3d movies use polarised 3d glasses... there might be anaglyph versions for many movies though (the actual film looks similar and blurred), Siddhartha_t69 might have used anaglyphic glasses on the wrong type of film... you can buy cheap anaglyphic glasses from Buy 3D Products, the guy lives in Mumbai/ Vile Parle and is a 3D enthusiast


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 27, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Trainspotting
> The English Patient
> Snatch
> 28 days later
> ...



mate u missed "lock stock and two smoking barrels" which tops among all


----------



## a_medico (Jul 27, 2011)

^ unfortunately I didnt enjoy it much as my expectations were way too high.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

*PigHunt (2009) - 4.5/10*
Cinematography is ok..but lacks in thrillness


----------



## R2K (Jul 27, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Did you complete the trilogy? I was done with it this weekend and enjoyed all of them. That leaves me with Scream 4 this weekend. Let's see how it fares.


No, I have to watch  scream 3 and 4..
Scream 2 was not enjoyable or funny as I expected it to be.(Other than that theatre scene at the beginning )..
Maybe the first part left me with high expectations 
Anyway I am gonna catch up with scream 3 and 4 soon.

Watched Dev D yesterday...
I just watched it and I am not even sure if i liked it or not...( I don't see the point of that movie )


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Dev D was dumb.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2011)

Anorion said:


> yeah ive made my own anaglyphic 3d glasses using cellophane, and these have worked well, but im not sure if haunted is anaglyphic or not, because anaglyphic films suffer from colouring issues and most 3d movies use polarised 3d glasses... there might be anaglyph versions for many movies though (the actual film looks similar and blurred), Siddhartha_t69 might have used anaglyphic glasses on the wrong type of film... you can buy cheap anaglyphic glasses from Buy 3D Products, the guy lives in Mumbai/ Vile Parle and is a 3D enthusiast



It's Anaglyphic for sure. The movie I got looks blurred with naked eyes atleast in most of the scenes. I tried making one using plastic and markers on glasses but the results were not good. Where could I get a Cellophane? Maybe a stationery? I don't mind buying the glasses which are around Rs 150 for two pairs.

*Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara 7/10.*
Movie was good and the performances by the lead actors was quite impressive especially Abhay Deol.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Dev D was dumb.


its ok iof you think so. but can you please explain why you felt it was dumb.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a red-cyan glass with pepsodent, I'm not sure if the offer still exists.


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

@Quan Chi:
Because it showed what is all ready happening in real life. I do not go to cinemas to watch real life, but reel life. And it tried to copy the hallucination sequences from 'Requiem for a Dream'.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I got a red-cyan glass with pepsodent, I'm not sure if the offer still exists.



When was this?  Maybe I could check if this offer is still on!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Dev D was dumb.


Well I maybe watched less than 20 Hindi movies, but that was the best of them 

*The Negotiator*. Enjoyed it.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0120768/


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Also has anyone watched 'Wild orchid'...got it from a frnd and he said its a must watch....will check the rating later on imdb



Oh boy, I saw this movie during my teens. Though never actually watched it for story but pokies


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> Oh boy, I saw this movie during my teens. Though never actually watched it for story but pokies



Plus One.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2011)

@asingh then you must have not liked "Love,sex aur dhokha" and other such "Piece of life" movies...

Hmmm, well got it.......you like some other genre movies


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
Yups got it. You could call me 'old school'.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Last Samurai*. Good, maybe too long for me 
The Last Samurai (2003) - IMDb


----------



## TheMost (Jul 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> A great movie-
> 
> The Hurt Locker
> 
> I simply loved this movie



Getting a 1080P

Lets see how good it's


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 28, 2011)

Watched Murder 2:- 8/10.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 28, 2011)

offtopic: Guys I remember one of the active users here in TDF by name goobimama I don't see him much these days. Any idea?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 28, 2011)

*wallpapers99.com/images/wallpaper/800x600/The%20Final%20Destination_14997.jpg

*Final destination(2000) 6/10*
----
Got hurt locker , Will watch soon !


----------



## Neo (Jul 28, 2011)

how many parts does Final Destination have?


----------



## R2K (Jul 28, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Watched Murder 2:- 8/10.



LOL...strange...
I remember someone rated that movie a ****/10 ..here before


----------



## Vyom (Jul 28, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> how many parts does Final Destination have?



Four. And fifth one in the plans.

The Final Destination - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## R2K (Jul 28, 2011)

How is the movie Max Payne (2008) - IMDb
Is it worth getting ?


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 28, 2011)

R2K said:


> LOL...strange...
> I remember someone rated that movie a ****/10 ..here before




yea I have seen it... 

I liked the movie very much....


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> how many parts does Final Destination have?





vineet369 said:


> Four. And fifth one in the plans.
> 
> The Final Destination - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Watch the first part b4 u get the tetra-logy !
I Din't like that Film  I mean not Awesome !


Now watching super ....
First 30 minutes is SUPER !

*s1.daemonsmovies.com/mov/up/2011/02/Super-movie-poster.jpg

Now getting a break !


----------



## mavihs (Jul 29, 2011)

Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara - 9/10
Great Watch!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Getting a 1080P
> 
> Lets see how good it's



Its awesome. It wont dissapoint


----------



## Neuron (Jul 29, 2011)

Watched X-Men:First Class.Didn't really enjoy it.May be because i had fever. 7.3/10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

*Thirst (2009) - 8/10*
a very good movie & both the actors did well

*Lighthouse (1999) - 6/10*
It deserves 6 from me...becoz the ending is really good


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2011)

^Thirst: that korean movie Bakjwi? If yes, then kids don't watch it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 29, 2011)

R2K said:


> How is the movie Max Payne (2008) - IMDb
> Is it worth getting ?


Pretty average, if you ask me. Skip it, if you don't have anything better to watch.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2011)

mavihs said:


> Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara - 9/10
> Great Watch!!!



I already watched Two times in theater.. 
Dont know why, but I like it. May it's the music when Farhan speaks his shayari... Love those...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2011)

^Farhan is brilliant, awesome, mindblowing and one and only charming part of the movie. 

Rest are dull and avg.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2011)

*About a Boy (2002) - 8/10*
what a delightful movie to watch,	Hugh Grant at his best

*Pyaar Ka Punchnama (2011) - 8.5/10*
what a brilliant movie...girls will always be girls



Spoiler



A dog is a dog all 7 days


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2011)

Tucker & Dale vs Evil good watch 8/10.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2011)

*Harry Potter 7 Deathly hallows Part 2 6.5/10*


----------



## asingh (Jul 31, 2011)

Singham - 6/10. Somehow was expecting more.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 31, 2011)

X men First class : *8/10* (Not good as other parts - But still n X-men fan must watch)
Cloudy with a Chance of meatballs : *9/10 *(Must watch) not like Toy story


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2011)

Next(2009) - 7/10
Nice.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 31, 2011)

Brindavanam (2010). Its a telegu movie. Watch it in HD if possible. You;ll know why.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2011)

*Altered  (2006) - 5.5/10*
sci-fi...alien movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Brindavanam (2010). Its a telegu movie. Watch it in HD if possible. You;ll know why.



Brindavanam has Samantha right?

After "Yem Maya Chesave" I so so want to watch another movie of her.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 31, 2011)

^ She has a very less on-screen time in this move. She only appears for 5-10mins in the first half. Even though she has a role in the second half of the movie, she was totally dominated by the other female lead, kajal agarwal both in story wise and performance wise. I think, they just made her star to cash the craze. The movie is absolutely mediocre anyways.

Finding Nemo - 8.5/10. 

Excellent movie. Also, equally terrific voice acting.

Pixar is too good at making movies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2011)

*See No Evil (2006) - 5/10*
horror movie of kane...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw ZNMD recommended by my fiancée and its a fine movie, maybe just 1 time watch for me.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2011)

Apart from me, I did not find anyone complaining about ZNMD's length! Am I too demanding?


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

Charlotte's Web : 10/10.
Shaolin 2011 : 8/10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

*Suspiria (1977) - 7.5/10*
horror movie from 70's ..background music was gr8


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

^That movies background score is my ringtone!!!

"Witch"....


----------



## a_medico (Aug 1, 2011)

*404* - This forgotten, unrecognized bollywood gem belongs straight into the league of the best Japanese/Korean horror/psychological thriller genre. As someone posted on imdb - _If you are looking for a nobrainer, look elsewhere_. Else you will be disappointed. This one will need lots of brains.

B R I L L I A N T.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *404* - This forgotten, unrecognized bollywood gem belongs straight into the league of the best Japanese/Korean horror/psychological thriller genre. As someone posted on imdb - _If you are looking for a nobrainer, look elsewhere_. Else you will be disappointed. This one will need lots of brains.
> 
> B R I L L I A N T.


That movie was forgotten but not unrecognized! It got its fare share of appreciation from critics.

*Blitz 5.5/10*

This is a stupid movie! 

@Zangetsu, something for you 7 Days (2010) - IMDb

@ "serious movie" viewers The Burmese Harp (1956) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2011)

Covered a couple of movies over the weekend. I must admit, I have not been posting about the movies that I watch for the past couple of weeks, as I used to in this thread. 

Any-hoo, in no particular order of recollection:

*Schindler's List* - Brave movie by Speilberg. Well directed and added some gruesome touches. Liam Neeson & Ben Kingsley, both were fantastic in their roles. I felt it really dragged and became dull in some parts. It takes some time to digest these type of movies. The scene which I thought was really amazing, was the conversation between Helen & Oscar in the basement. That was really brilliant. Then there was Oscar's final speech before he parted ways in the end. 

*Grown Ups* - I had fun. This is again, one of those light headed Adam Sandler flicks. Not very good, but passable as a one time afternoon watch.

*Limiteless* - Loved the concept and pacing of this film. Though, the ending was really disappointing. Cooper nailed the role. 

*Black Hawk Down* - I confess, this is the only Ridley Scott film, which I think was really mediocre. The action was great, but far too much drama. The initial part where they gun down innocent civilians rose my expectations, but then, it really dragged along. I loved the background score. Specifically, Gortoz a Ran - J'Attend:

[youtube]BWAhVbayGv4[/youtube]

Every time I listen to this track, it just crushes me. Lisa Gerrard has a heavenly voice and this tune is really heart breaking. 

*Scream 4* - After a kick-as* trilogy, I didn't think Craven would reprise this franchise. But he did, and it was pretty good. The start was almost laughable and amateurish, but it became serious later on. The ending was a shocker, but the motive of the killer was laughable. 

*Quarantine 2: The Terminal* - I was pleasantly surprised with this film. First off, it's nothing similar to REC 2 and doesn't even begin from where it left off in Quarantine. It has a separate plot, with completely new characters. I loved the whole set-up and even though they got rid of the handy-cam style, it was enjoyable. Though not as intense as the first one, but pretty entertaining. 

*Julia's Eyes (Los ojos de Julia)* - Again an excellent Spanish thriller. Saw it last night, even though I had a bad cold. The only real problem was the ending. But definitely recommended.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2011)

Watched 'Hop'...the animation was really nice but its kind of meant for children ...well its a one time watch though. 6/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 1, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Brindavanam (2010). Its a telegu movie. Watch it in HD if possible. You;ll know why.



This movie was good but I don't see anything special to watch it in HD though. Maybe since there are very few telugu movies which release in Blu Ray then maybe we can watch it to see how it looks in Blu Ray.



abhidev said:


> Watched 'Hop'...the animation was really nice but its kind of meant for children ...well its a one time watch though. 6/10



I have this movie with me now. Got it after I read the storyline and since it's animated but I don't think it's that good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, something for you 7 Days (2010) - IMDb



Ya I had seen it in imdb but didn't downloaded it....will do it soon...
is it similar to suspiria?

pls recommend me movies in icheckmovies?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya I had seen it in imdb but didn't downloaded it....will do it soon...
> is it similar to suspiria?


No no...as you were watching such slasher, torture movies I mentioned it. I did not watch the movie though.



> pls recommend me movies in icheckmovies?


What I do is, try top lists and lists made by websites.

As you too like horror genre like me, go for the 500Horror movies list. The movies in this list are really good.

The try "Fok 250" list


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> What I do is, try top lists and lists made by websites.
> 
> As you too like horror genre like me, go for the 500Horror movies list. The movies in this list are really good.
> 
> The try "Fok 250" list


Apart from IMDB any other sites which have good list of recommendations on movies ?

Guys any good suggestions on Suspense or Thriller Genre!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions on Suspense or Thriller Genre!



Triangle



rhitwick said:


> No no...as you were watching such slasher, torture movies I mentioned it. I did not watch the movie though.


Torture...Suspiria is not a torture...
Have u seen Crushed (2009)..that is what I call torture...

Btw...I hate girls crying out loud for help in horror movies...they just dumb
 means irritating to ears...


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 1, 2011)

Watched Se7en[1995] - 7.5/10
Would have given it a 9.5 if the end was not predictable


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Trust - 6.5/10
The Lake House - 6.5/10
Source Code - 8/10*


----------



## mitraark (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Brindavanam has Samantha right?
> 
> After "Yem Maya Chesave" I so so want to watch another movie of her.



Just what i did.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Apart from me, I did not find anyone complaining about ZNMD's length! Am I too demanding?



When I read your view on the movie I dropped the idea of watching it in the first week. However after finding other folks views I decided to give it a try.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Torture...Suspiria is not a torture...
> Have u seen Crushed (2009)..that is what I call torture...
> 
> Btw...I hate girls crying out loud for help in horror movies...they just dumb
> means irritating to ears...


Oh...its not about Suspiria. The recommendation is on the few movies you posted before Suspiria.



ajayritik said:


> When I read your view on the movie I dropped the idea of watching it in the first week. However after finding other folks views I decided to give it a try.



I don't think I posted anything bad about the movie. The movies is good but boring.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I don't think I posted anything bad about the movie. The movies is good but boring.


Too be honest I wasn't too keen on watching the movie. I thought maybe it will be boring. So when you mentioned that it maybe a bit longer and maybe boring I decided not to go for the movie.

offtopic your user name has got nothing to do with Hritik Roshan right? I mean you are not his fan right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> offtopic your user name has got nothing to do with Hritik Roshan right? I mean you are not his fan right?


 its his real name....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> offtopic your user name has got nothing to do with Hritik Roshan right? I mean you are not his fan right?



Lol.........no, in no way and never would be

I'm a SRK fanatic!

b/w that is MY actual name


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2011)

guys, will you rate Delhi Belly as a must watch  ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> guys, will you rate Delhi Belly as a must watch  ?



only for guys like us...& not family


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> guys, will you rate Delhi Belly as a must watch  ?



No ways. Insanely stupid and overrated movie. How can someone like street crud and horse dung. Uncalled for cinema.

I am so happy Aamir never one the Oscar. Else this movie would have been exonerated even more.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

Delhi Belly is a must watch. It breaks new grounds of movie making and dares to bring realism with in-your-face dialogs.

b/w you can refer my review here


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Lol.........no, in no way and never would be
> 
> I'm a SRK fanatic!
> 
> b/w that is MY actual name



Sorry about that bro! Hritik is a decent actor though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> It breaks new grounds of movie making


Could you elaborate on that? I haven't seen the movie, but read your review. Would like to know what specifically you thought was ground breaking.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Could you elaborate on that? I haven't seen the movie, but read your review. Would like to know what specifically you thought was ground breaking.



First of all, they way they have used profanity in this movie. Those are abuses always but they way they handled it was new. 

Go back to Vishal Bhardwaj's Omkara and then there is Gangajal. In these two movies swearing are used too but I found them too hard on ears. They are actually meant to be insulting but in Delhi Belly abuses are blend in common conversations. 

Now, there are people who have least bit idea that people could talk this way or a conversation can be composed with so many swearings. But it happens. Profanity in Delhi Belly does not stay with you when the movie ends, what stays is the experience of the ride u just took.

Then use of vulgarity. There was Raj Kapoor who also took brave steps to include sensual frames in his movies. But those were placed to build the character. Delhi Belly also uses this method but in a very brief scene and again for character building.



Spoiler



The scene in brothel just shows how comfortable Nitin is with the environment there.
Then Tashi's scene with Menaka in hotel. In hell lot of movies its shown but here they focused on other parts too (literally). Again for character building.



This movie once again brought grey protagonist in bollywood.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2011)

^true dat, it tried doing all that, but it was not vulger enough, nor did it show vulgarity in a familiar enough realistic setting that most people would accept... its not really realistic, (say the way Y Tu Mama Tambien was realistic). no one really speaks like that, you dont see the 1billion+ variations of english that people speak here, this was some weird hinglish language made for the movie, and everyone were speaking in some strange accent. 
also, the people were living guttural lives but talking about stuff from outer space (gay necrophiliac? come on)
one more important thing, the swearing was used very liberally without its costs being apparent at any point, so this means the swearing loses its intensity, at which point it isnt become swearing at all
this ground has been broken before, in Indian cinema, more than ten years ago by a movie called Urf Professor (Video 2001) - IMDb. 
when I saw Delhi Belly I couldnt help but compare it to this movie,  and how much better this was. The dialogues are realistic, with english, hindi, marathi and gujrati used in just the right amounts that we see around Mumbai. Those speaking in English don't have bizarro accents. Its all very real, very natural, and a lot more vulgar to boot. 

What I dont appreciate is the newfound tendency of hindi movies to release with nothing but a series of dirty dirty things in them, an I totally blame the audience for these.


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

What irked me about Delhi Belly, and things which Aamir+Rao are trying of lately, is to put realism in a movie which actually never exists. Show larger than life and call it larger than life. Even the dialogues of Omkara were fabricated for situations but they made sense to the location. I have lived in those parts of UP, and people speak like that. I have TOO lived in Delhi, and believe me no one speaks in this manner. The swearing was thrown in just for the heck of it. Some sort of CGI affect which would delight the audience--which it likely did. Then the utterly gross scenes were totally a turn off, and bought bile to my mouth. Not for the reason that they were what they were, but for the sense to which the director is trying to show us. Who goes down on a woman and picks up a ringing cell..? Either Aamir has never done it, or was on loco weed while scripting/directing this movie. Yea, we all know Aamir has a penchant to "shadow direct". No one in their senses or even upon orders by Hitler would do with juice what they showed in the movie. It is pure dumbness at the heights of insanity. I would call this below average cinema, and something which even Aamir will deny he have had a hand in----say 10 years from now.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> I have lived in those parts of UP, and people speak like that. I have TOO lived in Delhi, and believe me no one speaks in this manner.


And @anorion. One thing you got right that the way profanity is used this movie they lost the impact. I would say that was the intent. They tried to show that way of conversation is common. I can't help if you did not belong to a group where abuses were used in a way when its no more an abuse. I, unfortunately stayed in hostel and observed various kind of groups. Some were too colorful while speaking some totally pristine.

First thing you need to understand that the movie is not going to reach all Indian audience. Its directed to a bunch of audience who would understand the black comedy of it and could find the subtle funny moments in it.

Again, people are going to dislike (and like) it depending on their view of the world. There are areas where even speaking "sh1t" is considered a sin and areas where "mofo" is common. You might find yourself unrelated to the ongoings of the movie but you can't claim that might not be a reality somewhere.





> The swearing was thrown in just for the heck of it. Some sort of CGI affect which would delight the audience--which it likely did. Then the utterly gross scenes were totally a turn off, and bought bile to my mouth. Not for the reason that they were what they were, but for the sense to which the director is trying to show us. Who goes down on a woman and picks up a ringing cell..?


Why not?!!! This is only possible with very good comfort level between partners. It would have been un-imaginable if that was their first time. Given the comfort level I assumed "sex" is now a routine task for them. They are no more discovering each other. The places are a known teritory for them.

But that scene was not new/first time for me. There is a short movie in bengali (30 mins only) which dealt with love, sex, god, theism, atheism, morality, profanity and all other common moral topics. There was a similar scene but a better and shocking one. 


Spoiler



Just imagine Tashi brought out his head of Sonia's gown and removing her pubic hair. That was in the bengali movie


If you are interested to watch that offbeat movie, check here
‪y2k sex krome aasiteche2‬&rlm; - YouTube
(The scene starts @2:13 min and FYI, the beginning of the clip is a conversation between God and a common person who unintentionally got a visit)



> Either Aamir has never done it, or was on loco weed while scripting/directing this movie. Yea, we all know Aamir has a penchant to "shadow direct".


I don't get it, why you are on a Amir bashing spree! Do you have any proof that other than producing he had any contribution to the movie. No, I'm not his fan but you just have no right to assume something and openly bash someone.



> No one in their senses or even upon orders by Hitler would do with juice what they showed in the movie. It is pure dumbness at the heights of insanity.


Why not?!!! He wanted to wash and there was no water. What is your solution for it. He could have wiped with paper obviously, but he preferred washing. Well he did, in the world of "Delhi Belly" Nitin preferred washing and only thing in vicinity was juice!!! Its not the fault of a movie if you are limited by your imagination. 



> I would call this below average cinema, and something which even Aamir will deny he have had a hand in----say 10 years from now.


Aamir is an intelligent person and he just broke a floodgate. If not by a huge number but in small quantities such movies would be made now. Producers and scriptwriters got a chance that sensor board can pass such movies with adult rating.
Expect mayhem, use umbrella.


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And @anorion. One thing you got right that the way profanity is used this movie they lost the impact. I would say that was the intent. They tried to show that way of conversation is common. I can't help if you did not belong to a group where abuses were used in a way when its no more an abuse. I, unfortunately stayed in hostel and observed various kind of groups. Some were too colorful while speaking some totally pristine.


Duh-viously it lost the impact. And that is the beginning of the downfall of this magnum opus per say by Aamir Khan. I too have lived in a hostel, and that too a hard-core UP hostel. And also lived in Delhi hostels. No, they do not swear like this. Yes, the do not mean MC,BC when they say it to someone, but no one speaks in such a crap accent, and just shoves in swear words with normal speech usage. It should be vice-versa, with speech punched with swear words. It is not being able to not digest the swear words or the foul language used in the movie. It was not needed. Most would agree to that. This was not some gangsta movie or a back drop of an underworld movie. It was a bunch of sissy-a$$ed guys acting like girls. 



rhitwick said:


> First thing you need to understand that the movie is not going to reach all Indian audience. Its directed to a bunch of audience who would understand the black comedy of it and could find the subtle funny moments in it.


Yes, it did not reach out to me, nor I want to reach out to it. So I will handle it with a barge pole. Happy.



rhitwick said:


> Again, people are going to dislike (and like) it depending on their view of the world. There are areas where even speaking "sh1t" is considered a sin and areas where "mofo" is common. You might find yourself unrelated to the ongoings of the movie but you can't claim that might not be a reality somewhere.


Yes I found this a dumb movie, and would never relate to it. God help those who would.



rhitwick said:


> Why not?!!! This is only possible with very good comfort level between partners. It would have been un-imaginable if that was their first time. Given the comfort level I assumed "sex" is now a routine task for them. They are no more discovering each other. The places are a known teritory for them.


No matter how good the comfort level, you just do not answer the phone when doing this, unless you are:

1. Don Johnson
2. Chuck Norris
3. LAPD/NYPD

Those women (actors) were nothing of that sort. 



rhitwick said:


> I don't get it, why you are on a Amir bashing spree! Do you have any proof that other than producing he had any contribution to the movie. No, I'm not his fan but you just have no right to assume something and openly bash someone.


Because he has become dumb in his movies -- of late. He is part of the media and bollywood, guess he should have to face it.



rhitwick said:


> Why not?!!! He wanted to wash and there was no water. What is your solution for it. He could have wiped with paper obviously, but he preferred washing. Well he did, in the world of "Delhi Belly" Nitin preferred washing and only thing in vicinity was juice!!! Its not the fault of a movie if you are limited by your imagination.


Dislike for this does not show limitation of imagination. It shows logical reasoning and sanity. And likeness shows fanboyism. 



rhitwick said:


> Aamir is an intelligent person and he just broke a floodgate. If not by a huge number but in small quantities such movies would be made now. Producers and scriptwriters got a chance that sensor board can pass such movies with adult rating.
> Expect mayhem, use umbrella.


Yea, he sure did. Expect more sh$$ to pour in every Friday, like we were doing well with the high quality coming in anyways. Kudos.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2011)

hmm, everything that Delhi Belly has to offer is available in any B-Grade film, not that all of it is bad tho, Gunda has a 7.6 on IMDB
except the biscuit part, dont really know what it means lol
people are not uniformly offended by everything bad, one guy may spit out a bunch of obscenities about sex, but become nauseous when it comes to gore, and the guy who goes on a SAW marathon may get a stomach upset during a romantic scene, so any movie based  on "crossing the line" is bound to get it all wrong, its better to go for an authentic representation of how things are and hope people can stomach it rather than try and make everyone comfortable with things they are not, or even shouldnt be
also, one of the sacred cornerstones of hindi cinema is innocent looking dialogues with double meanings... this is an old tradition and is one gimmick that always has the audience in splits. when this can easily be done, there is no need to stylize or glorify muck, which is just early 1990s sensibilities of the whole "bad is good" deal kicking in two decades late on screen.
also, id like to see some good black comedy, not come across one after being cyrus


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 2, 2011)

I will say DELHI BELLY is a must watch movie 
for all those who loved "A CLOCKWORK ORANGE"  

I love Delhi Belly ..

specially that sehgal type song "duniya main pyar jab barse ..na jane kyun yeh dil tarse"


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> I will say DELHI BELLY is a must watch movie
> for all those who loved "A CLOCKWORK ORANGE"


Delhi Belly is a comedy movie & cannot be compared with clockwork orange...which was not comedy...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2011)

'Delhi belly' is indeed a must watch coz i found it funny simple...there's nothing to give it thorough thought...just watch, enjoy and forget.


Well watched 'Singham' yesterday...if i had known before that the actress is form the 'Magadheera' movie...i would have watched it as soon as i got it(had this movie in pc from past 3 days)...well the its really a funny movie and some of the scenes and dialogues are really hilarious....'Aata majhi satakli re'


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

*Black Swan (2010) - 8/10*
Natalie is the main character & she did it well


----------



## Rahim (Aug 2, 2011)

Quite a good discussion and it is heartening to see posts longer than 2 lines 

Yah Delhi Belly is a must watch with friends


----------



## a_medico (Aug 3, 2011)

*Stanley Ka Dabba* - Exceeded my expectations. Deja vu written all over it. Felt like I am back in school. Loved Amol Gupte as an actor too.


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2011)

Will be starting the POTA Pentalogy soon. Then will watch the 2001 one. Tidings for the latest offering.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> Duh-viously it lost the impact.


I beg to differ ... again. IMO that was the intent only.



> This was not some gangsta movie or a back drop of an underworld movie. It was a bunch of sissy-a$$ed guys acting like girls.





> Yes I found this a dumb movie, and would never relate to it. God help those who would.






> No matter how good the comfort level, you just do not answer the phone when doing this, unless you are:
> 
> 1. Don Johnson
> 2. Chuck Norris
> 3. LAPD/NYPD





> Dislike for this does not show limitation of imagination. It shows logical reasoning and sanity. And likeness shows fanboyism.



I can only say that you live by setting certain rules. Anything that happens outside that is insane, nonsense, dumb and impossible. You ask "Why?" and I ask "why not?"

Guess we'll have to agree to disagree.




> Because he has become dumb in his movies -- of late. He is part of the media and bollywood, guess he should have to face it.



Just this part is totally biased and opinionated. You are just bashing him cause you just feel like it. 



> Yea, he sure did. Expect more sh$$ to pour in every Friday, like we were doing well with the high quality coming in anyways. Kudos.


Ya, sad for me. But congrats to you as you are going to save a considerable amount of money for not visiting cinema theaters.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Stanley ka dabba 7.5/10*

Good movie but has a docu environment to it. Lacks a strong story. Then again, may be that was the intent....to present a heavy issue in a light tone. Amol Gupte and his son Partho as Stanley is good.

Rest are so so.



a_medico said:


> *Stanley Ka Dabba* - Exceeded my expectations. Deja vu written all over it. Felt like I am back in school. Loved Amol Gupte as an actor too.



Hey you watched too today!!!

I like Amol Gupte's acting. He did a marvelous job in Kaminey and then in Phas Gaye Re Obama.


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Guess we'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Ya, sad for me. But congrats to you as you are going to save a considerable amount of money for not visiting cinema theaters.



About time. Yea. 

And not to say, considerable amount of time too...!


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 3, 2011)

anyone has watched planes, trains and automobiles? its really a lmao movie 
Loved it totally, John candy and steve martin


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 3, 2011)

*Rango 5/10. *
Not sure if this should go in Must Watch Thread or Not Must Watch thread. It's somewhere between.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

^ U sure ?? 
I Didn't watch it but when i just skipped through some scenes it was nice ...
And also had good speech about that in rotten toma.. and IMDB //


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ U sure ??
> I Didn't watch it but when i just skipped through some scenes it was nice ...
> And also had good speech about that in rotten toma.. and IMDB //



Actually when I watched it initially by skipping through some scenes it looked good as well which made me watch the movie. However the movie overall is not that great.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

*13: Game of Death (2006) - 7/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2011)

^are you talking about this movie IMDb - 13 Tzameti (2005)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

*Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara* is nice movie to watch.
*8/10*


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2011)

Anorion said:


> hmm, everything that Delhi Belly has to offer is available in any B-Grade film, not that all of it is bad tho, Gunda has a 7.6 on IMDB


Mera naam hai bulla, rakhta hoon hamesha khulllaaaaa



Zangetsu said:


> Delhi Belly is a comedy movie & cannot be compared with clockwork orange...which was not comedy...


Rofl....


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ *Gunda* is not a B-grade movie. Its an A+ catagory movie and no bollywood movie has been able to match it till date.

Every dialogue is a legend :



> Baap pe poot, pitah pe ghoda. Kuch nahi to thoda thoda.



David Lynch has still not been able to resolve the mystery behind this dialogue utterd by Mithunda himself.

*Hanna* - Surprise package. And the OST by Chemical Brothers is the bonus. OST blended very well with the movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^are you talking about this movie IMDb - 13 Tzameti (2005)



No its not the above its a Thai Language released in 2006...have u seen it? 

I was talking about this *www.imdb.com/title/tt0883995/


----------



## quan chi (Aug 4, 2011)

Gunda. How is this movie?
 to be honest i never read or heard about this movie.but recently i have been observing some posts related to this movie in various forums.like here.

 i have read some people saying this movie is a B grade one and some people arguing or opposing over it.

 What i want to know is was this movie a hit or flop? wikipedia says this movie was so bad that it was good.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 4, 2011)

^^I remember once commenting that this movie may not be good since it looks like a typical Mithun Chakraborty movie. However a_medico will argue that this is one of the best movies to come out of Bollywood.


----------



## asingh (Aug 4, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> ^^I remember once commenting that this movie may not be good since it looks like a typical Mithun Chakraborty movie. However a_medico will argue that this is one of the best movies to come out of Bollywood.



Will watch this and review it soon.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> ^^I remember once commenting that this movie may not be good since it looks like a *typical Mithun Chakraborty *movie. However a_medico will argue that this is one of the best movies to come out of Bollywood.



So Mithun Chakraborty film generally not good? In my view he is the best actor after Amitabh in 70' and 80's era.He is a best dancer at that time too.He won lot's of national award because of his acting skills.

*Look at this-*
*i.imgur.com/ZKtjH.png
Source-*Wikipedia*

Watch this Film of Mithun Da.
*Tahader Katha*
After watching  you will know what Mithun Da can do !!!!!!!!!!

Mithun Charaborty is a class actor i must say.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey yeah Gunda is pretty damn insane, because Mithun is a railway coolie... at an airport. He bashes goons so well at the airport, that the airport becomes a shipyard. Every charachter introduces themselves in rhymes. All the threats and counter threats also rhyme. Even the insults rhyme, but this is often confused with the intros (talk to me about work, the work for which you came here all the way from delhi after drinking a cat's milk). So this is one of those movies that is a must watch. 
Would watch cheetah as well, a man plays teen patti in a graveyard with the ghosts... or maybe that was chandaal, but yeah enjoyed all of these. Not the dancer-fighter movies though... they were not that surreal.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 4, 2011)

Tenida said:


> So Mithun Chakraborty film generally not good? In my view he is the best actor after Amitabh in 70' and 80's era.He is a best dancer at that time too.He won lot's of national award because of his acting skills.
> 
> Mithun Charaborty is a class actor i must say.



I'm Sorry I should have been a little cautious with the words used to describe some of the movies he acted. 

I would agree with you when you say he is one of the very good actors we have. I really liked his performance in the movie Swami Vivekenanda and many others. Also like his performances in the recent movie Golmaal 3 and Guru. Even his movies during 80's and 90's were good no doubt about them. But there are quite a number of movies released in Hindi between late 90's and till 2007 and 2008 which were not good. I remember watching these movies on TV let me tell you some of them were really bad. Couple of them were I think remakes of some Telugu/Tamil movies which were not good. The lesser said the better. And in this period some of the better movies I remember were Jallad, Cheetah and Shapath.

Maybe I should have put typical Mithun movie during 1998-2007.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 4, 2011)

*Gunda*
Epic movie really!the first half of the movie is damn funny.

even hollywood directors will fail in front of this movies director.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ Welcome to the club. And you will discover new things every time you watch this movie from now onwards.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 4, 2011)

^^There should be a thread totally dedicated to this movie.



Spoiler



Bulla :- Kyon ri Shankar ki bazaaru *******,
Ab main chabaoonga tere yeh gore gore gaal
Ab tu dekhegi mere zulm ka halla,
Jab mai pehnaunga teri naak pe apni havas ka challa

GF replies:- Tu aadmi nahin hai, tu hai kutte ka pilla


----------



## Rahim (Aug 4, 2011)

Mithoon da always carrys his Stardom


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2011)

@Zangetsu, no I've not watched that movie. But the concept seems somewhat related.

b/w did you watch the movie I posted?


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2011)

quan chi said:


> ^^There should be a thread totally dedicated to this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for spamming but cant resist myself. 



Spoiler



Bulla, tune khullum khulla Lambu Aata ko maut ke tave pe sek diya. Uski laash ko worli ki gutter mein fek diya.



I wish Lambu Aata lasted till the end. He was my favorite character. And his outburst over Kundan's death is to die for. Lambu Aata has some legendary lines:



Spoiler



Badshah ki bahen ho ya fakir ki beti. Ek na ek din aati hai mard ke neeche bajane ke liye seeti.



Theres a good thread on *Gunda* quotes in orkut's Gunda community.

By the way, listening to _The devil is in the beats_ by Chemical Brothers from *Hanna*. It is addictive.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2011)

^^gonna rewatch this weekend.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 5, 2011)

*Se7en*. Nice.
IMDb - Se7en (1995)


Spoiler



I can kill a psycho without a gun and put my best effort.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> b/w did you watch the movie I posted?


no...but soon watch I have N number of horror movies in my HDD...so I get confused which to watch now...


----------



## R2K (Aug 5, 2011)

Wasted on the Young (2010) - IMDb
Australian flick
The movie did not appeal to me other than for some sleek editing works done at certain levels.
The movie was abt some rich kids going crazy with drugs and partying all night. Actually at some point it looked like kids were behaving like real gangsters than regular students in high school.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

*Frontier(s) (2007) - 6.5/10*
the movie executed well in horror/thriller genre...& its based on same platform as hostel.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2011)

What's the verdict on Rise of the Planet of the Apes? Planning for a Sunday show.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

9(1)-Quite a nice animation film 
7.5/10
*IMDB*


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 5, 2011)

*Mystic River*. Awesome.
Mystic River (2003) - IMDb


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2011)

Just finished watching 'Zindagi na milegi dobara'....its a must watch...loved katrina...loved all the shayari and loved the songs....nice!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Mystic River*. Awesome.
> Mystic River (2003) - IMDb



Good movie esp 



Spoiler



the scene where one of the three friends gets killed


----------



## Anish (Aug 6, 2011)

The sixth sense - 8/10
start watching it from 21hrs.. its a nice experience!


----------



## Karan93 (Aug 6, 2011)

Into the wild - 9/10,a must watch for everone
Into the Wild (2007) - IMDb


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What's the verdict on Rise of the Planet of the Apes? Planning for a Sunday show.



Trying for today....not available online for some reason.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> Trying for today....not available online for some reason.


How? Bookmyshow? Let me know how it is, if you're able to make it for today's show.


----------



## R2K (Aug 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Just finished watching 'Zindagi na milegi dobara'....its a must watched...loved katrina...loved all the shayari and loved the songs....nice!!!



WOW...Is it that good..!!
I am seeing people people appreciating this movie everywhere........


----------



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2011)

R2K said:


> WOW...Is it that good..!!
> I am seeing people people appreciating this movie everywhere........



Whether you will like ZNMD, depends totally on your's perspective.
It's not like your regular bollywood masala films. You will like it if you appreciate the work of Art, and not a love-shov B-grade-story films.

PS: I too loved ZNMD, so much so, that I have seen it twice now, in the theater.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Whether you will like ZNMD, depends totally on your's perspective.
> It's not like your regular bollywood masala films. You will like it if you appreciate the work of Art, and not a B grade love-shov B-grade-story films.
> 
> PS: I too loved ZNMD, so much so, that I have seen it twice now, in the theater.



right....some of the shayari is so well written it makes u think about your life. Also one of my frnd got so inpired from the movie that he is literally going for sky diving in Spain with his frnds....


----------



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, Loved the Shayaris of Irfan.
Btw, Sky Diving was/is my dream too! I will go for one, when I can afford it.


----------



## R2K (Aug 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Yeah, Loved the Shayaris of Irfan.
> Btw, Sky Diving was/is my dream too! I will go for one, when I can afford it.




Not a damn theatre in my area(kerala) cared to release this movie yet
Any idea when they are gonna come up with a DVD release



abhidev said:


> Just finished watching 'Zindagi na milegi dobara'....its a must watch...loved katrina...loved all the shayari and loved the songs....nice!!!



BTW You seem to be the first one here who appreciate kathrina kaif's acting ...


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2011)

R2K said:


> BTW You seem to be the first one here who appreciate kathrina kaif's acting ...



even he is not appreciating her's acting he is appreciating something else


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara? Excellent presentation of an average story. 2.5/5. Performances were good, I enjoyed it. But the movie was more about presentation than content.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

^^Quite right.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2011)

apparently theres this whole "sightseeing" genre where they like totally check out a foreign location and people go and watch it just because they are showing an exotic location in detail. IMDb - Singapore (1960) was one such movie, there are a bunch of others. Thought these stopped coming out, ZNMD might just be one of these. 
been watching HR films since they started coming out KNPH, Fiza, Mission Kashmir... and the whole bunch after that (few got skipped like MPKDH), his roles of late are pathetic, and this one went further down after Guzaarish. Im not talking about the negative role he was made to play, im talking about the type of char and the performance it demanded, it was a waste. This movie sends out a whole ton of wrong messages, and im not going to go into this, if you saw it, dont ignore it that is all, otherwise it didnt happen. 
Also, the movie made it look like most problems have immediate and dramatic solutions, instead of the slow gradual progress required for this. Its like Grumpy goes to sleep and wakes up as Happy. If you see most "seize the day" and "carpe diem" kind of movies, these are much more intense and involving experiences where serious issues are explored into instead of being skirted around. Dead Poets Society (1989) - IMDb is a good example of this.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2011)

Urf Professor Incomplete/10

Tried watching the movie last night, could not finish. Its a very badly made movie.


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How? Bookmyshow? Let me know how it is, if you're able to make it for today's show.



Not released in New Delhi. Went to a cinema, they told me not released. But the news papers advertised it. Dumb a$$ery as usual.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Just finished watching 'Zindagi na milegi dobara'....its a must watch...loved katrina...loved all the shayari and loved the songs....nice!!!



katrina has actually improved a lot in acting since her early days.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2011)

*I Spit on your grave  (2010) - 6.5/10*
a good movie on revenge...but the revenge was very light...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2011)

a bit offtopic but wanted to ask has anyone in mumbai been able to see rise of the planet of apes...???i can't find it anywhere


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2011)

^^
It was not released. Same with New Delhi.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> It was not released. Same with New Delhi.



lol what???The reviews also came out in the news...when did they decide to delay the release??was it last moment...because even tv channels like cnn ibn's rajeev masand reviewed it...

ok i was searching on the net a bit for the delayed release & i came up with this...

<I>Apes</I> caught in plex tussle

Apparently a revenue sharing deal is the prob..same like harry potter before....


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 6, 2011)

*Primal Fear*.  What the...! (Yes, I understood it but..)
Primal Fear (1996) - IMDb


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2011)

It wa s released. Some controversy over how much the cinemas should recieve and how much the distributors. Same thing happened with HP7ptII. Its showing in the theatres, but not on all the ads in the paperz. Its better to go to the official site of say Inox than refer to the newspaper for that day. Btw Dumbledore totally talks about Aberforth casually, unlike the way its shown in HP7. Rise of the Planet of the apes is only available in hindi in the central suburbs :f some shows in Ulhasnagar and Kalyan and Vashi in English  but nowhere else lol. I want to catch this one too.


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol what???The reviews also came out in the news...when did they decide to delay the release??was it last moment...because even tv channels like cnn ibn's rajeev masand reviewed it...
> 
> ok i was searching on the net a bit for the delayed release & i came up with this...
> 
> ...



Well my experience was:

1. All online sites at NCR advertised it. When I tried to book, the site would not move forward. Be it bookmyshow or PVR portal.
2. Went to a PVR in person, and was told it has not released.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *I Spit on your grave  (2010) - 6.5/10*
> a good movie on revenge...but the revenge was very light...


Revenge was very light? You have gotta be kidding me. The revenge scenes were awesome & definitely more brutal compared to 'The Last House on the Left' remake. The only difference was that the rape in 'The Last House on the Left' was very repulsive compared to 'I Spit on your Grave'.


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2011)

^^
They love to re-do Wes Craven.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Revenge was very light? You have gotta be kidding me. The revenge scenes were awesome & definitely more brutal compared to 'The Last House on the Left' remake. The only difference was that the rape in 'The Last House on the Left' was very repulsive compared to 'I Spit on your Grave'.



how is the old version of it (I spit on grave)???


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2011)

^^
Better of course.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 7, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Urf Professor Incomplete/10
> 
> Tried watching the movie last night, could not finish. Its a very badly made movie.



i totally loved it  , i would definitely recommend you to complete it

Apocalypse Now

this is one intense movie.. recommended to all , must watch


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how is the old version of it (I spit on grave)???





asingh said:


> ^^
> Better of course.


both are almost same gore elements are a little toned down in the first.Btw didnt liked any


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how is the old version of it (I spit on grave)???


Gore level is definitely ramped up in the remake. The old version was worked out like a B-grade slasher. Check the trailer out, it will more or less disclose what to expect.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2011)

Updating the movies I've watched in last few days.

*Hobo With A Shotgun 4/10*

This is a typical b-movie! Comical hysterical villains and a man of no background standing up to them. Its like Singham of hollywood, or Ghatak or any Sunny Deol movie.

The movie is actually 20yrs late even comparing to bollywood standard w.r.t hollywood it might be some 35-40 yrs late.

*Hanna 7/10*

+ve points:-
1>The girl Saoirse Ronan, She's very beautiful
2>Background score
3>Cinematography

-ve points:-
What is left apart from the things mentioned above

*Priest 6/10*

Average action movie. Again on the theme of vampires. I think they might come up with a sequel.
The fight sequence with the cave guard was great!

//now that Witcher 2 is finished and Breaking Bad is going downhill with every episode of season 4 I might come back to movie watching....

In connection with Hanna, I would say Azumi (first part) and Naked Weapon were better.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 8, 2011)

Super 7.5/10...reminds u ok kickass...good movie


----------



## asingh (Aug 8, 2011)

8 diagram pole fighter - 8/10

Shaw Brothers at it again.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Welcome to the club. And you will discover new things every time you watch this movie from now onwards.



sorry for the offtopic.
Dude you are completely right.everytime you watch this movie and everytime you find something new.You are a true fan of this movie. found something striking again.a member from our forum produced this movie.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> BTW You seem to be the first one here who appreciate kathrina kaif's acting ...



well i don't care if she is a good actor or not ...i just love her


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

*Battle Los Angeles (2011) - 6/10*
special effects were superb but it lacked in action impact.


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 8, 2011)

*Shallow Hal- Sweet Romantic comedy.......8/10*
must watch for a nice timepass


----------



## a_medico (Aug 8, 2011)

*Murder 2* - Silence of the lamb ripoff. Prashant Narayanan has pulled out his role pretty well. He always does.

*Scream 4* - Laughable and unreal. Still not repulsive. This one is going on Saw series' track. Lost count of who is whom.






quan chi said:


> sorry for the offtopic.
> found something striking again.a member from our forum produced this movie.



Who is that great person?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Who is that great person?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...-movie-fan-club-faqs-will-also-discussed.html


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 8, 2011)

Priest: 5/10

we should not talk about "priest" in this thread. It was average movie.. would not give it more then 5.. this is not at all recommended. I would say pass it, n watch it on tv on day u could not find better things to watch.

Office space: 7/10

I had watched this earlier but kind of forgotten it.  then day before yesterday I saw it on torrent. I watched it again yesterday. nice average day movie


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just watched *Black Bread* a.k.a *Pa Negre* a catalan movie...A must for all movie-buffs out there!! Amazing movie..a lotta symbolism...

Sorry I don't know if its mandatory to give imdb links but anyways here it goes for who just wanna know more about the movie :*www.imdb.com/title/tt1454523/



ithehappy said:


> *Primal Fear*.  What the...! (Yes, I understood it but..)
> Primal Fear (1996) - IMDb



Amazing acting by Edward Norton, aint it?? The only other movies where Edward Norton has bettered over this would be American History X & 25th hour!!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 8, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Amazing acting by Edward Norton, aint it?? The only other movies where Edward Norton has bettered over this would be American History X & 25th hour!!


Of course. I didn't see those movies, but Illusionist was great too, I mean the acting part


----------



## adi007 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pyaar ka panchnama 9/10 
Must watch .. 


Spoiler



especially for those who have experienced gals saying "i dont love you but i like you as a good friend very much .. lets be friends forever "  Felt sorry for liquid ..  
I may be wrong but i feel what is shown in the film are actual description of many gals .. I have personally seen(and little bit experienced) many case like that.. 
Film is a good lesson and eye opener may be for those who have been in those situations and are depressed


----------



## a_medico (Aug 8, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Murder 2* - Silence of the lamb ripoff. Prashant Narayanan has pulled out his role pretty well. He always does.



Coming to Prashant Narayanan, I would highly recommend a powerful movie, *Chhal*, starring himself and Kay Kay Menon. It was released in 2002, I think.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Of course. I didn't see those movies, but Illusionist was great too, I mean the acting part



Oh crap!!you haven't watched those 2 flicks of Edward Norton!!dude you gotta watch those especially American History X!!

Illusionist is a popcorn kinda movie!! and he can never act badly!!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2011)

@ a_medico, what I was trying to say to u since morning but my crappy office internet connection did not let me say....isn't Murder 2 a copy of The Chaser ?


----------



## asingh (Aug 8, 2011)

^^
Is yea.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 8, 2011)

@ *rhitwick* - Is Chaser the movie with playboy model Erika Elnaik??


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 8, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Oh crap!!you haven't watched those 2 flicks of Edward Norton!!dude you gotta watch those especially American History X!!
> 
> Illusionist is a popcorn kinda movie!! and he can never act badly!!


Alright, added to my long unlimited list.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *rhitwick* - Is Chaser the movie with playboy model Erika Elnaik??



This one
IMDb - The Chaser (2008)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *rhitwick* - Is Chaser the movie with playboy model Erika Elnaik??


I don't think so, Chaser is a korean movie and I did not see any actress of such name in the star cast.

*Bbuddah Hoga Tera Baap 4.5/10*

The only reason you should ever watch this movie is Amitabh. Just take anyone else in the place of AB and you get the crappiest, hammiest movie of the year.

I've heard of movies by Puri Jagannath. Pokiri is also his movie but this one just sucks....big time

The corniest line in the movie is making Hema Malini say "Bbuddah HOga Tera Baap"...

The main reason its in "Must watch...." thread is AB again. Was a fan of him since childhood, would always be but this one just does not cut. Mr. Nawarlal is a better movie than this.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 9, 2011)

^you finished watching urf professor?  I Wanna know what you thought of it.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2011)

^not yet, I'm too pissed of by that movie, but I'll complete it for sure.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 9, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @ a_medico, what I was trying to say to u since morning but my crappy office internet connection did not let me say....isn't Murder 2 a copy of The Chaser ?



Yes. Combination of both *The Chaser *and *Silence of the lamb*. More _Silence of the sheep_ (as the russian actor misquotes _Silence of the lamb_ in the movie *15 minutes*) than *The Chaser*.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

As usual. Bhatt camp copying.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2011)

The only diff. is that they tend to copy from Korean movies.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 9, 2011)

Watched 'Bad Teacher'....well done by Cameron Diaz.....7/10


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @ a_medico, what I was trying to say to u since morning but my crappy office internet connection did not let me say....isn't Murder 2 a copy of The Chaser ?


yup. straightforward copy I'll say. Still Murder 2 can be watched once. But I was pretty pissed when I came out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

*Ong Bak 3 (2010) - 5/10*
not so impressive....
so... Ong Bak >> Ong Bak 2 >> Ong Bak 3



*Sleepaway Camp (1983) - 5.5/10*
killing is suspense here but the ending is very very shocking


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 9, 2011)

Zodiac - 8/10

The best part is...its based on a true story...and they never caught ...the serial killer


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 9, 2011)

Everytime i watch Snatch, it gets more funier


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2011)

...I know..DAMN!!!funny movie...Guy Ritchie makes some of the wackiest movies..


----------



## a_medico (Aug 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Everytime i watch Snatch, it gets more funier



Mickey: It's not fur me. It's fur me ma.
Turkish: Your what?
Pikeys: His ma.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mickey: you like dags ? 

After this i was like WTH 
Guy ritchie is awesome, any other guy ritchie stuff whcih are must watch?
I have Lock Stock & 2 Smoking Barrels


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2011)

^^Whats 2 locks??..I hope you are referring to Lock Stock & 2 Smoking Barrels...


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

Zindagi na milegi dobara is not bad.  Keep brains at home, go with low expectations and you will be happy.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Guy ritchie is awesome, any other guy ritchie stuff whcih are must watch?



Another not so famous is Revolver & another 1 not to my liking RocknRolla!!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 9, 2011)

*The King's Speech* ....... Finally decided toi give this movie a play, and boy I am glad I did. First thing first I was simply blown away by the immaculate performance by *Colin Firth* as the stammering *King George IV*. The entire movie just heavily rest on his shoulders. Despite the obvious spot on direction the performance of Colin takes it to a new level. The plot revolves around King George VI, who is plagued by a dreaded stammer which results in low esteem and who starts to consider himself unfit to be the king, and an unorthodox speech therapist named Lionel Logue who helps him to regain his control over his speech and his low esteem as well. This movie is a perfect example of how a character driven movie is then a plot driven. Within first half hour the audience can come to the conclusion, what would be the course of the movie, but it the characters, specially Colin as K.George IV and Geoffrey Rush as Lione who drive the movie all along and its a pleasure to watch their chemistry, leading to a warm climax that does bring few tears in your eyes. Absolute Worth a watch.........*7.5/10*



ssb1551 said:


> Another not so famous is Revolver & another 1 not to my liking RocknRolla!!



well *Sherlock Holmes* was also directed by guy ritchie incase anyone didnt know...


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Another not so famous is Revolver & another 1 not to my liking RocknRolla!!



Revolver was kind of psychedelic, liked it quite a bit. LS&2SB, is probably his best.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2011)

sam9s said:


> well *Sherlock Holmes* was also directed by guy ritchie incase anyone didnt know...



Yes we all know!!! but we were discussing about wacky ones by Ritchie like Snatch, LS&2SB, Revolver...on the lines of those..


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2011)

Krow said:


> Zindagi na milegi dobara is not bad.  Keep brains at home, go with low expectations and you will be happy.



I didn't find anything which requires the brain to be kept at home for this movie. Unless of course you are trying to be like the critics out there who try to pan any Hindi movie.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2011)

*Mur2der *
yep one time watchable.It very very loosely based on silence of the lambs or rather i would say only borrowed few things from it.

If you want a hindi version of silence of the lambs watch sangharsh.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't find anything which requires the brain to be kept at home for this movie. Unless of course you are trying to be like the critics out there who try to pan any Hindi movie.



Or try to find meaning in movies, which the director never in put there in the first place.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 9, 2011)

just watched *NewYork, I Love You*!!! Amazing movie!!..Julie Christie's part was very moving!!


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes guys, i've watched RocknRolla, Sherlock holmes and Revolver. I kinda like more British films nowadays


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shagird 2011 
Nana patekar rocks.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, nana is crazy as always


----------



## a_medico (Aug 10, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Yes guys, i've watched RocknRolla, Sherlock holmes and Revolver. I kinda like more British films nowadays



Time for you to grab *Four Lions*, if you haven't watched it already. 
Also recommended *In Bruges* and *Six shooter*.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 10, 2011)

@ a_medico
Yes mate i've watched Four Lions and In Bruges, i just loved In Bruges


----------



## Krow (Aug 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't find anything which requires the brain to be kept at home for this movie. Unless of course you are trying to be like the critics out there who try to pan any Hindi movie.


My post meant what asingh said below:


asingh said:


> Or try to find meaning in movies, which the director never in put there in the first place.



In simple words, I liked the movie. Don't try to find meaning in the movie. Just keep your worries home, relax and enjoy.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 10, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Time for you to grab *Four Lions*, if you haven't watched it already.
> Also recommended *In Bruges* and *Six shooter*.



In Bruges is a funny movie...especially the dialogues between Colin Farrel , Brandon Gleeson & Ralph Fiennes...Absolutely hilarious!!

BTW have you watched 13(the new one)??


----------



## sam9s (Aug 10, 2011)

I am getting In Bruges . Have heard a lot about it, finally time to get it I think ......


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2011)

Watched Hidden-3D. Quite good horror film. Those who love that type of movie can watch it.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 10, 2011)

@sam9s
Go for it dude, its really a lovely movie. I really like the way colin act in the movie. An action, comic and romantic movie as well. Get a nice Bluray rip 720p torrent, many good uploader have done for this one


----------



## a_medico (Aug 11, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> In Bruges is a funny movie...especially the dialogues between Colin Farrel , Brandon Gleeson & Ralph Fiennes...Absolutely hilarious!!
> 
> BTW have you watched 13(the new one)??



No I havent watched 13.

Yes, Colin, Gleeson and Fiennes trio has made the movie absolute fun. Six shooter is just a 30min movie by same director. Also stars Gleeson.

*Deshdrohi* - KRK rocks as always. _Jitni nafrat aapke dil mein hamare liye hai, utna pyaar hamare dil mein aapke liye hai!_ Good movie to get a kick. Off late, I have become addicted to KRK's tweets. My day is never complete without reading them.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2011)

^^
Guys is 13 worth it..?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 11, 2011)

^^Yup!!!I absolutely loved it!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

*Wicked Little Things (2006) - 5/10*
story was ok...but atmosphere was creepy


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh i will watch Inception again tonight, What a movie, this will be my 8-9 time. Ive Blu ray  !!! Iam missing it. Hans, chris, Smith, Pfister, leo, gordon, tom and ellen have done solid job. Epic movie Hands down. What an experience


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Oh i will watch Inception again tonight, What a movie, this will be my 8-9 time. Ive Blu ray  !!! *Iam missing it*. Hans, chris, Smith, Pfister, leo, gordon, tom and ellen have done solid job. Epic movie Hands down. What an experience



Missing it? Is it a movie or your GF?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

i mainly miss the theater experience 
i dont have laptop currently as i shift from home for job, also iam getting an xps15 1080p so wont miss now much


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> i mainly miss the theater experience
> i dont have laptop currently as i shift from home for job, also iam getting an *xps15 1080p* so wont miss now much



What's that?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

*The Thing (1982) - 9.5/10*
awesome movie...also the game rocks...a must watch to all

Eagerly waiting for The Thing (2011) in Oct 14,2011


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

^ U watch a lot of movies man !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ U watch a lot of movies man !!!



Ya man...around 150GB movies still pending to watch....


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 11, 2011)

Watched *The Rite* (2011) yesterday!!

I expected a lot from the movie 'cause of the presence of Sir Anthony Hopkins...:sigh:..such a let down!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Oh i will watch Inception again tonight, What a movie, this will be my 8-9 time.



8 times,..

i never watched a movie more than once
almost 205 movies in my HDD...
watched only 108/205 among them....figures-xmbc

i even dont remember downloading some movies like taxi driver...etc etc




eurotrip  -  7/10.. .downloaded almost 2 years ago...
watched yesterday


----------



## a_medico (Aug 11, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Watched *The Rite* (2011) yesterday!!
> 
> I expected a lot from the movie 'cause of the presence of Sir Anthony Hopkins...:sigh:..such a let down!!



I did enjoy it. Found it much like Emily Rose.

Just saw a 2 mins glimpse of pyar ka punchnama. Looks fun. Might watch it tonight.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2011)

^It was good in parts but i definitely missed the real Hopkins in this movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

@ a_medico
Pyaar ka punchnama is a bomb mate, Really a great movie. On few dialogs i stand up and claped in the theater 
Do watch it tonight....

@v.na5
Dude i have 500gb + 320gb ext HDD full of movies 
I have enough movies and watched but few movies stand out what we call out of the box 

@ ajayritik
its a laptop mate


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya man...around 150GB movies still pending to watch....





v.Na5h said:


> 8 times,..
> 
> i never watched a movie more than once
> almost 205 movies in my HDD...
> ...



I have 3TB to watch


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2011)

Even I liked In Bruges, pretty darkly funny movie!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

*From Within(2008) - 7/10*
Really good movie;lot of mystery initially but ending is good...




TheMost said:


> I have 3TB to watch



that wud take 3yrs to watch..


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 11, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I have 3TB to watch



And I Thought My 67 GB was too Much 

Watched Last Weekend

*Avatar (2009 PG-13 )* - 3rd time in 1080p

*Blitz (2011 R 6.6)* - British Tough-Cop type Drama,Liked It

*Hanna (2011 PG-13 7.1)* - Very Different Kind of thriller

*How to Train Your Dragon (2010 PG )* - Fantastic!!

*Limitless (2011 PG-13 )* - Weird and Fun

*Priest (2011 PG-13 )* - Very Very poor replication of Resident Evil+Underworld.Paul Bettany Could Not hold the Candle of Ass-Kicking to Milla Jovovich 

*Rango (2011 PG )* - Johny Depp is Good But the Chameleon is plain Fugly

*Running Scared (2006 R )* - Good Thriller , Lots Of Cussing,Gun toting and Vera farmiga's Smokin' Hot Ass  

*Super (2010 R 7.0)* - Much Like Defendor (2009) - IMDb Ellen Page Is Superb
*
Take Me Home Tonight (2011 R )* - Just another Teen rom-com with some '80s Nostalgia thrown in

*Wild Target (2010 PG-13 )* - One Of those Smart Brit mOvies, Superb performances by all three Lead Characters Bill Nighy, Emily Blunt and Rupert Grint


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 11, 2011)

^^Yup *Wild Target* is an exceptional effort!!..Rupert Grint has definitely learned how to act!!

Watched *Priest*!!A new take on vampires but a big let down!!..Paul Bettany gives the same expression as in the other movie where he plays the role of an archangel(sorry can't remember the name...actually it aint worth remembering)!!


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ Its *Legion*,By The Same Director But U r Right about The Remembering Part


----------



## vickybat (Aug 11, 2011)

Yesterday watched *Inception* in 720p. Must say the movie was totally in a different league. Mindblowing concept and exceptional soundtrack by the legendary* HANS ZIMMER*.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2011)

the extras on HP5, tonks walks all over the studio, including stuff like the sound dept its funny


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2011)

*Insomnia*.
Insomnia (2002) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yesterday watched *Inception* in 720p. Must say the movie was totally in a different league. Mindblowing concept and exceptional soundtrack by the legendary* HANS ZIMMER*.



As i said 
watch in 1080p mate on FHD TV and fullon sound system, it will blow you away. When i watched in theater, the seats were vibrating due to the score of Hans Zimmer. What a effect man. Hats off


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2011)

Pratik can you give details on what kind of resolution I should look for I mean technical details so that I can also get hold of one 1080p of Inception.

After I upgraded from 15"CRT to 22" LCD Monitor watching 700 MB Rips is a pain.
Are there any guys out there who still watch 700 MB rips?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

*Shaitaan (2011) - 7.5/10*
One of the better movie from anuraag...Kalki is a splendid actress




ajayritik said:


> After I upgraded from 15"CRT to 22" LCD Monitor watching 700 MB Rips is a pain.
> Are there any guys out there who still watch 700 MB rips?



I watch it still..coz collecting every movie in HD print is time consuming & bandwidth heavy.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have many 700 rip movies and also 3.5gb but you know one need a player which can support h.264. I have toshiba dvd player which is like portable player. By connecting it to TV I can watch movie of any format. And I watch on Samsung LCD TV 46inch and 7.1 home theater.

But now iam away from home due to job. So no fun :X


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> As i said
> watch in 1080p mate on FHD TV and fullon sound system, it will blow you away. When i watched in theater, the seats were vibrating due to the score of Hans Zimmer. What a effect man. Hats off



Well i have an LG 32inch fullhd tv and i watched inception on it. Don't have the 1080p version yet and trying to get my hands on one. The 720p version also had DTS-HD audio and my tv couldn't play the sound. 

So i had to convert it to AC3 (analog) audio with a bitstream of 384 kbps. I don't have a home theater so used my SONY V150 headphones.

My favorite track was -*" Dream is collapsing"*.

[YOUTUBE]imamcajBEJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2011)

yes, even when I upgraded my monitor from 17 crt to 20WS my all 700mb rip movies look ****..must be @ least 200 movies, all waste

I got around 275Gb of movies. around 2-2.5 GB each. so must be around 125 movies. I believe at least 75 are pending. Too busy and interested in watching TV series now a days


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya man...around 150GB movies still pending to watch....





TheMost said:


> I have 3TB to watch





stonecaper said:


> And I Thought My 67 GB was too Much



Whats the total size of movies...got to do with no of movies...
most of my movies are of 300-500 mb

150GB - 211 movies
please mention the no of movies...

102 movies left to watch - 201hrs 35min (XBMC - guys if u havent installed this software...pl install it right now....highly recommended)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2011)

Just Watched Assassination Games because of Van Damme, movie was so so or you can say one time. I will give 6.0/10


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just watched *The Arrival* (1996)!! Its a well narrated story..not for action lovers as there is hardly in it...but if someone appreciates a good story then its a must!!!


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 12, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> Whats the total size of movies...got to do with no of movies...
> *most of my movies are of 300-500 mb*
> 
> 150GB - 211 movies
> ...



249 + 30 Desi + about 30 Bengali  and 300MBUNITED Rockz Eh? (But The Site is Down though )


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2011)

*Panic Room*. Nice, better not to have a room like that.
Panic Room (2002) - IMDb


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2011)

Err... get a DVD of inception, rip it, and watch it on your mobile phone. Its a very good movie to watch on a small screen, in fact this can be said for all of Nolan's movies, prestige, dark night, memento and the others
No one else feels HD is a burden? I mean its not like you can see the matrix code in the rain when Neo is fighting a ton of Smiths during the Revolutions Climax, if anything the sound channels explode on anything more than a 2.1 but thats it... during the "asatoma sat ghamaya" but the HD is not the same as a theater experience (watched with eyes 2 inches away from a 32" erm... ur gonna prolly hate this part... Plasma, trying desperately to catch it). You _do_ see the Matrix code in the rain if you caught it at IMAX btw. 
I mean come on, dont you guiz love the way xvid manages to fit your humongous BD collection onto nifty little portable hard discs?  
seriously, there is this strange notion nowadays that the quality of the encoding matters more than the quality of the content in the vids. This is a post-youtube phenomenon, or youtube wouldnt have happened. And you wouldnt have "HD only" music channels. I mean if a producer had a choice between shooting on a 4K camera and hiring two more good actors, it would make sense to go for the two more good actors amirite? 

anyhoo, anyone got a list of interesting time based movies where time travel behaves in a unique way than normal time travel works in movies (lets just assume this is like _The Time Machine _or the _Back to the Future_ series, or HP3, or the Terminator series). Bunch of movies repeat the same time period over and over again, _groundhog day_ and _source code_ are examples, not talking about these either. 

Inception is one, where the time lasts longer depending on which level in the dream world you are... ie in the third world its like 10 years for 20 minutes of real time. Actually, strictly speaking, there is no time travel in Inception, its just the way time behaves, im not even talking about non-linear timeliness, like Pulp Fiction. 

Primer, you are not allowed to mess with stuff till the duration of the time travel, you are caught in a box

anything else ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2011)

"Spider Forest" may be...I'm still confused if it was time travel at all or what...

"Kate and Leopold"

"Deja Vu" would fall in same league as Source Code

Ah ha..."12 Monkeys" a rather different take on time travel

"Donnie Darko" simple story and complex explanation

"Il Mare" a rather very subtle take on time travel

This list seems to be good,
The Best and Worst Time Travel Movies - Metacritic


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

@Anorion: Well, if you have watched BTTF, Source Code and Primer, you have actually covered one of the best time travel movies till date.
Don't know, why you discussed Inception in this genre, since it's definitely NOT a Time travel movie, just like you said later.

There are many other time travel related movies, and also the movies where time behaves different than usual, some of which I know about. And their would be a lot more, of which I don't know about.


Kate & Leopold
Deja Vu 
The Butterfly Effect
The Time Traveler's Wife 
The Lake House 

Two more movies which I found Awesome, are:
FAQ about Time Travel : I think this should be the first Time Travel movie, any first timer, should watch.
TimeCrimes (Non-English, but worthy of watch).


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2011)

When ever this comes out.

Killer Elite Trailer (Killer Elite: Exclusive Trailer Premiere) - IMDb

Wonder how many of you can identify the background score song...!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow.. Killer Elite looks good!
Statham + Owen + De Niro + the Guy (Echo) from Lost.. The cast is Awesome!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2011)

ok so time based movies can be put into two categories, one where timelines change every time time travel occurs (back to the future, terminator, star trek, source code, the butterfly effect etc). In these movies parallel universe burst into existence at the point of time travel... the other kind where there is a linear absolute timeline within the framework of which people go forwards and backwards in time (the time machine, HP3, donnie darko, 12 monkeys, Bill and Ted etc).

Im looking for movies where time behaves in ways other than the ones mentioned. One example to give an idea of what im talking about is the scene in HP7ptII where Harry is in the limbo version of Kings Cross... the time he spends there is time spent nowhere. This is pretty similar to the train station scene in the Matrix revolutions, again the railway station is used as some kind of symbolism for being in between times... where Neo is sitting at a train station on the way to the machine mainframe. Now the Matrix... time spent in the Matrix is equal to the time spent outside the Matrix. 

Inception was an example because time behaves differently in this movie. It also behaves differently in Gunda, where day changes to night between punches, but that is another story. Primer is different in the way that you are stuck in limbo during the time travel. I seriously cant think of any other examples.

What got me started were these great infographics showing how time works in Inception. The first one more than the second. 

*i.min.us/jlEpx8.jpg

*i.min.us/jlI5D8.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

Have to agree, nice Infographic on the Time Travel concept. Well, if you are doing research on them, I would suggest looking at other time line inforgraphic too:

*dauntlessmedia.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/primer_timeline.jpg

*www.skippypodar.net/Bttf/bttf-timeline.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 13, 2011)

@ ANorion

Hot Tub Time Machine :: 6/10

comedy,sci-fi.. It is a pass time movie but definitely worth one time watch..

time travelers wife:: 8/10

very different but superb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2011)

asingh said:


> When ever this comes out.
> 
> Killer Elite Trailer (Killer Elite: Exclusive Trailer Premiere) - IMDb
> 
> Wonder how many of you can identify the background score song...!


OMG! Those falls that Statham takes look so real. Hope this releases in theaters.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Night of the Demons (1988) - 5/10*
not so freaky..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2011)

This is f*ckin' nuts. Captain America and Final Destination 5 seem to have released today and I can't spot a single listing for Captain American anywhere. Final Destination, too, is in limited theaters. Delhi folks, what's your status?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

Nopes. Not a single Listing in Delhi, or NCR of Captain America!
Although Bookmyshow.com shows listings in Pune, Bangalore, and Hyderabad.

I AM TOO GOING NUTS!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2011)

^Multiplexes are not releasing the movies. Profit sharing issue as happened with Planet of The Apes.

But, I found PVR listed the show time. Phoenix mills and Mulund...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

One question: Why does IMDB shows release dates as 29th July 2011 in India for Captain America 
Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) - Release dates


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> OMG! Those falls that Statham takes look so real. Hope this releases in theaters.



Yea, hoping too. It looks like a good movie. And after a long time seeing Robert D. Nero in a full action role. Will be good on full 70mm.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> This is f*ckin' nuts. Captain America and Final Destination 5 seem to have released today and I can't spot a single listing for Captain American anywhere. Final Destination, too, is in limited theaters. Delhi folks, what's your status?



Same here. Not watchable on multi-plex. But like the usual retards they are, they advertised it in the papers, on the website. Just that when you choose the it was not available for booking. POTA is now showing availability though.



vineet369 said:


> Nopes. Not a single Listing in Delhi, or NCR of Captain America!
> Although Bookmyshow.com shows listings in Pune, Bangalore, and Hyderabad.
> 
> I AM TOO GOING NUTS!!!



Yea, war is on.



rhitwick said:


> ^Multiplexes are not releasing the movies. Profit sharing issue as happened with Planet of The Apes.
> 
> But, I found PVR listed the show time. Phoenix mills and Mulund...



This weeks two releases are not being shown by PVR line up. Not sure why they advertise it. Totally misleading customers.



vineet369 said:


> One question: Why does IMDB shows release dates as 29th July 2011 in India for Captain America
> Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) - Release dates


It was released, the vendors refuse to show it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

Final Destination 4 is not released???


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2011)

^Oyeeeeee....its FD5; 4 was released last year...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope those such profit sharing woes don't arise in TinTin! What an awesome movie it's going to be! Just watch the trailer guys (IN HD)!!! 

[YOUTUBE]Bs3-QksTgME&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> This is f*ckin' nuts. Captain America and Final Destination 5 seem to have released today and I can't spot a single listing for Captain American anywhere. Final Destination, too, is in limited theaters. Delhi folks, what's your status?



yeah man i am sooo eagerly waiting for Captain America....


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2011)

all the consolidated listings are behind the theatres official website listings

the Amazing Spiderman seems to be a remake of the first spiderman movie, they could have gone on with the story but theres this mirror's edge sequence with amazing shadows and reflections starting at 1:40 


Spoiler



[Youtube]siqo1X-gKTk[/Youtube]


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I've noticed a web throwing device on his wrist. Staying true to basics but Toby Magure's one was apt other than web origin.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow.. The trailer of Amazing Spider-Man looks Awesome... and I havn't played Mirror's Edge, but the first person perspective is nice too... with only one concern...
Why are they Remaking it! 
I like Tobey MaGuire too much too handle a remake!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. The trailer of Amazing Spider-Man looks Awesome... and I havn't played Mirror's Edge, but the first person perspective is nice too...



The first person view they also used in Doom but did not work out.



> Why are they Remaking it!
> I like Tobey MaGuire too much too handle a remake!


Me too...


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2011)

Doom was a B grade movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

*Night of the Demons 2 (1994) - 5.5/10*
slightly better than part 1 & humorous


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 14, 2011)

*The Adjustment Bureau* - Never thought it would be a romantic movie!!But brilliantly acted by Damon!!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 14, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> *The Adjustment Bureau* - Never thought it would be a romantic movie!!But brilliantly acted by Damon!!



Isn't it so beautiful? Naming is awesome IMO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

*Season of the Witch (2011) - 7/10*
excellent acting by cage...this movie is worth watching in a 5.1 Home theater setup & also on HD


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2011)

Pachaikili.Muthucharam..................how's this movie?

Anyone?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

*Sucker Punch (2011) - 6.5/10*
Excellent in background music & slow motion action....
whats there in extended version?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Season of the Witch (2011) - 7/10*
> excellent acting by cage...this movie is worth watching in a 5.1 Home theater setup & also on HD



Dude seriously!!!I wouldn't recommend the movie to anyone...

I mean Nick Cage is an amazing actor but his script selection for the last few years has been extremely bad!!I mean its the same guy who gave us Leaving Las Vegas, Kiss of the Vampire, City of Angels & many more..Guess he is going senile!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2011)

Rise of POTA : 8/10

Saw it finally on the big screen. Really nice. Good addition from Heston--->Walberg.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2011)

Just returned watching The Last Part of Harry Potter: HP and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2.
And have to tell, the end was Awesome. They have really put down a show, which can never be forget. Totally as desired.
I had a grudge for Part1, since it was kinda boring. But Part 2, made it for me.
Awesome CG effects, with emotional moments, and a surprising ending, which left me with fuzzy eyes!
Totally Loved it!

Harry Potter meant a lot to me. Grew up with him. Had some memories with it, which I can Never forget even at the last year of my life. Adios Harry, Ron and Hermoine. Will miss ya.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2011)

Was watching Hitchcock movies for past few days. Started from early days (silent era)

*The Lodger 7.5/10*

Good thriller. And who am I to criticize Hitchcock. I would just rather put my rating.

*Blackmail 7/10*

*Murder ! 7.5/10*

I did not know in ancient Britain being "half-caste" was such a sin!!!

*The 39 Steps 8/10*

And from the queen of crime, Agatha Christie,
*Five Little Pigs 8.5/10*


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 15, 2011)

The Bourne Series is just amazing 

Matt demon is tremendous !!!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 15, 2011)

Requiem For a Dream - 9.5/10!!!
Very disturbing Sad movie...

The Background Soundtrack during the climax scene is *SIMPLY MINDBLOWING*

[YOUTUBE]KSY4Yi2ypno[/YOUTUBE]


Watched the movie a long time ago

This reminded me of the movie
[YOUTUBE]DGuWKVpSv2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2011)

One thing I've observed mainly in hollywood movies (and seldom in bolywood movies) is that while in a chase the policeman never shouts for help from public. Like, "Hey catch him, he's a thief"


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 15, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> The Bourne Series is just amazing
> 
> Matt demon is tremendous !!!!


Think how badly he will be missed from the next movie. Boring


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2011)

ZNBD : 8 /10. Solid script, but the treatment was lame at some parts.

Curse of the Golden Flower : 8/10


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 15, 2011)

*The Triangle* - Another time warp movie!!Brilliantly narrated!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

*Awake (2007) - 6.5/10*
a very good movie specially after interval...




asingh said:


> ZNBD : 8 /10. Solid script, but the treatment was lame at some parts.



ah...full form


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2011)

I think, he means ZNMD: Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anorion said:


> all the consolidated listings are behind the theatres official website listings
> 
> the Amazing Spiderman seems to be a remake of the first spiderman movie, they could have gone on with the story but theres this mirror's edge sequence with amazing shadows and reflections starting at 1:40
> 
> ...



guys it is not a remake..it is based on the comic book series called the amazing spiderman...it is not a remake of the first film...u could call it a reboot but there will be differences for eg spiderman will now have a device to shoot webs not the way the first movie had it where he had natural webbings to shoot...


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ... while in a chase the policeman never shouts for help from public. Like, "Hey catch him, he's a thief"



Coz it can be other way to...i mean a person(not police) trying to hurt other person


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> Coz it can be other way to...i mean a person(not police) trying to hurt other person



But, whoever chases never shout. If he did and someone helped, he must have had caught the person running in front. Its not about cops chasing or the villain chasing... none seek help

*The Chaser 9/10* 

Marvelous!!! 

A very good thriller after a long time. Getting the high def. now, should have watched it in high def. 

Absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2011)

^^so late, shockingly beautiful movie

Suggest me some post-apocalyptic movies without a Rambo protagonist.
I liked:
Pandorum
Alien 2
Apocalypto
The Road
and similar


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^so late, shockingly beautiful movie
> 
> Suggest me some post-apocalyptic movies without a Rambo protagonist.
> I liked:
> ...



Watch *Children of Men*, great movie.


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Whistleblower


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2011)

@Third Eye
Already watched.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> u could call it a reboot but there will be differences for eg spiderman will now have a device to shoot webs not the way the first movie had it where he had natural webbings to shoot...



FYI the Spiderman character created by Stan Lee,along with Ditko, never had any "natural webbings". He used a contraption which shot a substance with properties similar to a spider's web. I have those initial comics(1963). You can find those all over the net. Read one. You'll like it a whole lot better than the movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

^+1. Even I've the earlier comics. Never mentioned about natural webbings...a device and had also a detailed description of his mask.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> guys it is not a remake..it is based on the comic book series called the amazing spiderman...it is not a remake of the first film...u could call it a reboot but there will be differences for eg spiderman will now have a device to shoot webs not the way the *first movie had it where he had natural webbings to shoot*...



I guess u had not seen 1st movie properly.it was not natural webbing he used some small device under his arm 
i m not so sure but I think it was...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^+1. Even I've the earlier comics. Never mentioned about natural webbings...a device and had also a detailed description of his mask.



i guess the new spiderman movie also doesn't hv the concept of natural webbing...u can actually see in the trailor, a gadget around his wrist which shoots webs...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

*Carriers (2009) - 6/10*
performance of actors were good.but failed in scripting


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I guess u had not seen 1st movie properly.it was not natural webbing he used some small device under his arm
> i m not so sure but I think it was...



erm..the webbing came out from the hand...no device..look again...@scene where he practices to shoot webbings on top of a building...now he will have a device when pressed releases a wen from which he moves from one place to another...



ssb1551 said:


> FYI the Spiderman character created by Stan Lee,along with Ditko, never had any "natural webbings". He used a contraption which shot a substance with properties similar to a spider's web. I have those initial comics(1963). You can find those all over the net. Read one. You'll like it a whole lot better than the movies.



yes...exactly...the movie made some alterations...now the  contraptions will replace it in the new movie...that was one of the biggest differences made in the new movie..also the new villain is lizzard..not green goblin..which i heard irrfan khan will be potraying..

also the new suit is different from the earlier movie..which it gets from the amazing spiderman comic...

[YOUTUBE]_XayxMPrUP4[/YOUTUBE]

pause at 2:12..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *The Chaser 9/10*
> 
> Marvelous!!!
> 
> ...


The film is just mild infront of this interview on the real pimp on whom the movie is based.

Too shocking and scary.
*IMDb :: Boards :: The Chaser (2008) :: Interview with the pimp (the real model...*


abhidev said:


> i guess the new spiderman movie also doesn't hv the concept of natural webbing...u can actually see in the trailor, a gadget around his wrist which shoots webs...


I think u put "also" mistakenly. Its only the new Spiderman movie which shows a gadget for web spinning. And in old one, u could see him flying webs from his hand even when he was not wearing any costume.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^so late, shockingly beautiful movie
> 
> Suggest me some post-apocalyptic movies without a Rambo protagonist.
> I liked:
> ...



A boy and his dog

Not a very good film compared to those you posted, but I liked it nonetheless. Slightly B-grade-ish but I liked it. 



Open Your Eyes is pretty good. Scifi lovers, must watch. Great debate in the movie about whether looks matter or is it what is on the inside.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

Open Your Eyes=A romantic brainfcuk movie.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Open Your Eyes=A romantic brainfcuk movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys sorry for being naive but what does brainfcuk mean? Any examples preferably from movies which are little popular. Most of the movies which are mentioned here as brainfcuk I have not watched any of them. Any Enlightenment on this would be great!


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn, ive to get a internet connection for my new place, too much new movies on the list 
Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

One movie that is brainfcuk and you must have obviously watched is "Inception"... now u know what a brainfcuk movie is.

Next to go deep in this matter watch "Primer" and "pi" 

@faun,zangetsu and others, check out this list *IMDb: serial killer-thriller (fiction) - a list by Pepper Baggins*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> FYI the Spiderman character created by Stan Lee,along with Ditko, never had any "natural webbings". He used a contraption which shot a substance with properties similar to a spider's web. I have those initial comics(1963). You can find those all over the net. Read one. You'll like it a whole lot better than the movies.



The new spiderman looks cool , i mean the lead actor. Looks lot cooler than tobey macguire. I never really liked that guy as spiderman.

Was too soft and looked like a kid.

This looks promising.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah PI is a very good example of brainfcuk, also goot examples are eXistenZ, dark city, and donnie darko tried very hard. the wikipedia entry wus removed, donno why.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The new spiderman looks cool , i mean the lead actor. Looks lot cooler than tobey macguire. I never really liked that guy as spiderman.
> 
> Was too soft and looked like a kid.
> 
> This looks promising.



Same here!!..He seemed too wimpy!!

Nice list *Anorion*!!Another one you can add is Memento!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The new spiderman looks cool , i mean the lead actor. Looks lot cooler than tobey macguire. I never really liked that guy as spiderman.
> 
> Was too soft and looked like a kid.
> 
> This looks promising.


Are you serious?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

*Let me in* - 8/10...

I would rate this as Romance.. Chloe Moretz was Damn cute..


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

@ Megamind > Let me in was really a brilliant film, Chloe moretz taught few actress how to act.

@ Anorion >I haven't watched Pi. But Existenz, donnie darko, momento and inception were really good brainkfck movies  

@ vicktbat > Totally, tobey was a let down in spiderman series. He looked like a kid 
But new one Andrew act really good, Ive seen some of his movies like Boy A, The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus and Social network. He can act well


----------



## a_medico (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ Best Andrew movie for me - *Never let me go*
Keira Knightley, Carey Mulligan and Andrew Garfield are at their best. A must watch for those who like depressing movies.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 17, 2011)

The King's Speech - 7.8/10 .The quality is there but the movie wasn't that intriguing for me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The new spiderman looks cool , i mean the lead actor. Looks lot cooler than tobey macguire. I never really liked that guy as spiderman.
> 
> Was too soft and looked like a kid.
> 
> This looks promising.



 No



Krow said:


> Open Your Eyes is pretty good. Scifi lovers, must watch. Great debate in the movie about whether looks matter or is it what is on the inside.



Penelope cruz ?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

depressing movies, who want to see that mate?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 17, 2011)

GI Joe : Rise of the Cobra - 7.5/10

The story or Movie was not good .. I would give 6/10
But the Visual effects was awesome !! That made me continue watching ...

Good .... A good watch film !


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 17, 2011)

crash.. very nice movie


----------



## a_medico (Aug 17, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> depressing movies, who want to see that mate?



Many. Me included 

Do try:
_
A moment to remember
Never let me go
Angela's ashes
Requiem for the dream_
and many more...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> depressing movies, who want to see that mate?



Girl Next Door


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

@ a_medico

Well i will download all but i dont live in my home due to job :X
Any advice for interent services, portable? (BSNL\MTS\TATA)


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2011)

Faun said:


> Penelope cruz ?


She was nice.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 17, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Many. Me included
> 
> Do try:
> _
> ...



I hope you are talking about the Korean flick!! I became a fan of Son Ye Jin after this movie. She is so damn beautiful that I downloaded lotta other movies of hers like Lovers Concerto , Rules of Seduction(I think thats the name) & others which I can't remember right now.

One more depressing movie I would like to add - Spring,Summer...
I don't remember the entire name but those are the 1st two words of the Korean movie.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 17, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> I hope you are talking about the Korean flick!! I became a fan of Son Ye Jin after this movie. She is so damn beautiful that I downloaded lotta other movies of hers like Lovers Concerto , Rules of Seduction(I think thats the name) & others which I can't remember right now.
> 
> One more depressing movie I would like to add - Spring,Summer...
> I don't remember the entire name but those are the 1st two words of the Korean movie.



That must be Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring. Lovely movie.

And yes, Son Ye Jin's movie.

@Pratik - no idea about portable internet mate. I use BSNL Broadband. But I have heard Reliance portable has some good data plans. Do check them out.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Any advice for interent services, portable? (BSNL\MTS\TATA)



Vodafone 3G.. Fastest AFAIK..


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> I hope you are talking about the Korean flick!! I became a fan of Son Ye Jin after this movie. She is so damn beautiful that I downloaded lotta other movies of hers like Lovers Concerto , Rules of Seduction(I think thats the name) & others which I can't remember right now.



Lover's Concerto is depressing too.

Do watch Bin Jip. Almost all other Kim Ki Duk's movies are kind of disturbing and depressing. This movie is without any dialogues, an art in itself and the track gafsa leaves a sweet touch.

One Taiwanese Movie - The Most Distant Course. Ending is so subtle.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Lover's Concerto is depressing too.


Confusing too 



> Do watch Bin Jip. Almost all other Kim Ki Duk's movies are kind of disturbing and depressing. This movie is without any dialogues, an art in itself and the track gafsa leaves a sweet touch.



That is my all time favourite movie. So light movie and on a very abstract concept. I downloaded the soundtrack after listening it in the movie. Its perfect.



> One Taiwanese Movie - The Most Distant Course. Ending is so subtle.


If you are not ready it might bore in the beginning.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Blitz*. Nice. Nothing special though.
IMDb - Blitz (2011)
Statham doesn't even dream he would ever work on a non action film, does he?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2011)

^No... either a Cop or good hitman...

Is there anything else in the world?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 18, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^No... either a Cop or good hitman...
> 
> Is there anything else in the world?



LOL 
But i like his acting in Snatch and Bank job


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2011)

*Inception (2010) - 8/10*
excellent movie....deserved the oscar...


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 18, 2011)

Youth in Revolt -6/10 
Weirdest rom-com i ever saw


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 18, 2011)

*I AM KALAM- 10/10
*
Excellent movie...gives powerful msg...Must watch !


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Inception (2010) - 8/10*
> excellent movie....deserved the oscar...



Oscar 2010 was a disaster, presented by Anne and James was a nightmare, No nomination for Chris nolan and Andrew Garfield 
Hope Oscar 2011 will be good


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 18, 2011)

Due Date - 5/10
Not funny!!

So there is no such episode huh.....

[youtube]Q4XTWyH2HzA[/youtube]

(Currently reached S06E12)

would have been really hilarious!!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 18, 2011)

*Harry Brown*. Slow, Steady and Solid.
Harry Brown (2009) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

@ a_medico, faun and megamind

What about bsnl broadband plans, i want unlimited huh, we are 4 people in flat so have to connect a wifi with it.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> What about bsnl broadband plans, i want unlimited huh, we are 4 people in flat so have to connect a wifi with it.



I would say u to stay away from BSNL anyday... they are the second worst broadband provider AFAIK.. 
Take a look at Airtel..


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

okay Mega mind 

they say airtel blocks torrents, how can i live then ?

and there service sucks :/

from india broadband forum


----------



## Neuron (Aug 19, 2011)

Wallace and Gromit - The Curse of the Were Rabbit - 7.4/10
9 - 7.3/10.This movie begins to get messed up after the few beginning minutes.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> okay Mega mind
> 
> they say airtel blocks torrents, how can i live then ?
> 
> ...



Off-topic : I can comfortably say, Airtel is the best in chennai.. best CC in chennai... 
THE worst is sify broadband..


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 19, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> okay Mega mind
> 
> they say airtel blocks torrents, how can i live then ?
> 
> ...




who said airtel blocks torrents? It does not, I myself am a airtel user. Airtel has best service and cc.


----------



## asingh (Aug 19, 2011)

^^
Yes it does. Not exactly block, but throttle the protocol. But not standard for all users/regions.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> they say airtel blocks torrents, how can i live then ?



In Wireless or broadband?? If its broadband, its not true...  I've used Airtel broadband for 3 years, no hazzles with torrents..


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Yes it does. Not exactly block, but throttle the protocol. But not standard for all users/regions.



I don't know may be, Well My utorrent shows speed around 45 KBps while netwrox shows 55 kBps..on my 512 kbps connection.. @ sametime two different speed by two different appz.. from microsoft with default firefox download manager it showed around 55 KBps . I don't know what is this.. but netwrox is just bandwidth management.. so it must be right.. can some1 clarify this.. I guess this difference might be  because of "average" and current speed


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2011)

Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Rodrick Rules (2011) - IMDb

good movie ...one time watch at least
dunno why IMDB rated it 5.9


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

Watched *RISE OF PLANET OF APES* 6.5/10


----------



## Neuron (Aug 19, 2011)

^^My rating would be 7.7.It's a good movie.


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

Its good movie but i was expecting some better ending


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

*Antropophagus (1980) - 5/10*
old horror movie..


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just watched *The Lost Bladesman*!! After the Ip Man series expectation from Donnie Yen has increased manifold!!But this one aint as great as Ip Man series or even *Return of Chen Zhen*!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

*Fast Five*. Entertaining but little too fast for me. Shocked at the end though!
Fast Five (2011) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2011)

*RONIN*

if you love spy movies this title deserves a place in this thread.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 20, 2011)

^^A big disappointment!!!


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2011)

^^i would like to know where and why? yes i admit some parts were.but overall i dont think so.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Fast Five*. Entertaining but little too fast for me. Shocked at the end though!
> Fast Five (2011) - IMDb



Nice movie...


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^A big disappointment!!!


Well I think it's quoted to me and I think you are partly right, can't say if it's big, but it is a disappointment.


----------



## lastdefenda (Aug 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well I think it's quoted to me and I think you are partly right, can't say if it's big, but it is a disappointment.


at this rate you'll get mad soon. watch " there will be blood" @ithehappy


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I watched DeNiro's movies while growing up and all of 'em were gems like GFII,Taxi Driver, Heat, Cape Fear, Good Fellas and many more!! Thats why when he takes up project like Ronin & others its a big disappointment for me 'cause I consider him as one of the 3 best actors of all time...the other two being : one & only Marlon Brando & other Al Pacino!!


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Well I watched DeNiro's movies while growing up and all of 'em were gems like GFII,Taxi Driver, Heat, Cape Fear, Good Fellas and many more!! Thats why when he takes up project like Ronin & others its a big disappointment for me 'cause I consider him as one of the 3 best actors of all time...the other two being : one & only Marlon Brando & other Al Pacino!!


sorry i couldnt get you properly.Do you think ronin was so loosely scripted that he shouldn't have taken it?
True De niro is an amazing versatile actor.Even in this film he was the center of attraction.

Anyways i take it you didnt liked the story of ronin.Well no problem at all many people have the same view as yours.It kinda got a mixed review.

Btw have you seen *pulp fiction?*If you have and didnt liked that too then i can understand.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

*Collateral*.
IMDb - Collateral (2004)


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2011)

*Martyrs* ................. well another Twisted super violent movie. If you think Koreans have the patent for ultra violent movies, take a look at this. But this one was better than the last Korean violent movie I saw *"I saw the devil". *where in there was nothing except the brutal violence .......
Anyway.... First half you kinda start thinking it would be the same run of the mill stuff, but the second half takes a decent twist and by the time the plot actualy unfolds you dont have the words to explain ..... Atleat I didnt (may be because I didnt exactly know the meaning of Martyrs) ....... anyway the movie did not end like I was fearing, instead left quite a few things to debate. Interesting POV by the french director...... 6.8/10

BTW ::: Ronin is a class movie, with one of the best car chases of Hollywood

*@SSB*...... How many movies of Marlon Brando have you seen, apart from Godfather and maybe Apocalypse Now...??????


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2011)

^^I found Inside to be more gut wrenching compared to Martyrs.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2011)

@*sam9s* - GF definitely stands out as the best Brando movie but his performances in On the Waterfront, A streetcar named desire, Sayonara & many others before GF shouldn't be forgotten!! Of course he did make horrible ones later in his life like Score but I guess thats the story with all the actors!! And yes Martyr was one twisted flick!!Geez!!it made me sick for the next couple of days!!

@ *quanchi* - Yes I have watched almost all the movies directed by Tarantino and I feel Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Jackie Brown & Inglorious Basterds are his best work!!John Travolta's Vincent and Harvey Kietel's "The Wolf" characters were hilarious!! And boy the dance of Travolta & Thurman!!one doesn't need to say much about it!!


----------



## lastdefenda (Aug 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Collateral*.
> IMDb - Collateral (2004)



more tacky ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Martyrs* ................. well another Twisted super violent movie. If you think Koreans have the patent for ultra violent movies, take a look at this. But this one was better than the last Korean violent movie I saw *"I saw the devil". *where in there was nothing except the brutal violence .......


LOL! French gore flicks would eat the Koreans for breakfast.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ After an insight in to another violent feast "Inside" I totally agree with you ....

BTW for all movie buffs, using XBMC for their HT, checkout this *sharethe.tv* add on. Create an account at* sharethe.tv* and install the plugin in your XBMC. You then can send your collection directly from XBMC to their site, and can share the link to your friends, like I have done in my sig "My XBMC Collection"


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not a love story : 3/5
A very different movie as it is based on true story.
Music in the film is good and also the camera angles.
*Please dont watch it with your family, gf, etc *


----------



## mitraark (Aug 21, 2011)

Just.Go.With.It (2011) comedy movie Adam Sandler , Jennifer Anniston , funny family movie i just started watching and then i kept watching so its nice i think.


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2011)

Watched *POLTERGEIST* =>7/10


----------



## asingh (Aug 21, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> @*sam9s* - GF definitely stands out as the best Brando movie but his performances in On the Waterfront, A streetcar named desire, Sayonara & many others before GF shouldn't be forgotten!! Of course he did make horrible ones later in his life like Score but I guess thats the story with all the actors!! And yes Martyr was one twisted flick!!Geez!!it made me sick for the next couple of days!!


See Apocalypse Now.



ssb1551 said:


> @ *quanchi* - Yes I have watched almost all the movies directed by Tarantino and I feel Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Jackie Brown & Inglorious Basterds are his best work!!John Travolta's Vincent and Harvey Kietel's "The Wolf" characters were hilarious!! And boy the dance of Travolta & Thurman!!one doesn't need to say much about it!!



I found IB to be lame and boring. Was really slow. If not for the villain would have have totally crummy. Brad Pitt was hamming big time.

Yea, I would find it hard to choose between RD and PF.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just finished watching *I Saw The Devil*!!! Absolutely loved it!! The emotions portrayed by the antagonist & the protagonist are simply breathtaking!! "Oldboy" Choi returns with a bang!!

WATCH IT!!Its worth watching many a times simply for the performances of Byung Lee & Choi!!


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 21, 2011)

^ some kind of disturbing movie. suitable only for mature audiance.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> See Apocalypse Now.



Redux!!..Watched it!! I didn't like the fact that Brando had only 20 minutes of screen time even though we heard about his character from the start!! Hats off to Coppolla for directing one of the landmarks!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Just finished watching *I Saw The Devil*!!! Absolutely loved it!! The emotions portrayed by the antagonist & the protagonist are simply breathtaking!! "Oldboy" Choi returns with a bang!!
> 
> WATCH IT!!Its worth watching many a times simply for the performances of Byung Lee & Choi!!



oh yeah its my fav movie...
& I like the scene when



Spoiler



hero come to know that his wife is dead..


& the emotion of him is simply marvelous 

also the acting of villain is excellent



6x6 said:


> ^ some kind of disturbing movie. suitable only for mature audiance.



ya its above 18+ but its not as disturbing as other gore flicks


----------



## Roshan9415 (Aug 21, 2011)

watch Guinea Pig Series Films and Face of death film and tell ur experince here.i know Most of the guys cannot watch the complete Guinea Pig series film!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2011)

@Zangetsu, spoilers???!!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Zangetsu* - If you liked it so much you might like Oldboy!! Have you watched it??


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ya its above 18+ but its not as disturbing as other gore flicks



If clear shots of scenes like the villain banging the girls head with an iron pipe/hammer over and over again with blood spilling all over left, all over right, all over him, all over camera and all over every place the shot can cover ............ does not disturb you, then somethings seriously wrong with you ......... No offense intended BTW .... 

Its one of the most disturbing movies I have seen (and trust me I have seen a lot) .....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2011)

@Zangetsu, go for "Vengeance Trilogy"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, spoilers???!!!


You haven't seen the movie yet?

Any-hoo, saw these movies:

*The Green Hornet*: Let's get one thing straight, Seth Rogen is still a moron who can't act for sh*t. I had pretty low expectations with this movie, but somehow, me and my brother had fun watching this yesterday afternoon. It's retarded all right, but there are some mildly funny moments, if you're willing to leave your brains behind. 

*Bad Teacher*: Where's the 'must not watch movies' thread again? 

*Super*: Not bad at all. Though it seemed like a poor man's Kick-Ass, turned out to be a pretty good movie. Rainn Wilson did a great job. 

*Priest*: Visually and Artistically, this movie was awesome. However, the poor script and shoddy ending of the movie let it down big time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> *Zangetsu* - If you liked it so much you might like Oldboy!! Have you watched it??



No I haven't give me imdb link...



rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, go for "Vengeance Trilogy"



I will... 

*The Echo (2008) - 7/10*
Movie is solid in horror...gets creepy some times 



sam9s said:


> If clear shots of scenes like the villain banging the girls head with an iron pipe/hammer over and over again with blood spilling all over left, all over right, all over him, all over camera and all over every place the shot can cover ............ does not disturb you, then somethings seriously wrong with you ......... No offense intended BTW ....
> 
> Its one of the most disturbing movies I have seen (and trust me I have seen a lot) .....



a psycho the villian was...& believe me their are more disturbing movies than this....


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2011)

*Hanna*. Haven't seen one like this before.
Hanna (2011) - IMDb


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Zangetsu* - just search Oldboy in imdb. You'll get the link. I think its either 2000/2003 movie.

I dunno who but somebody in this forum was looking for sad movies. Well whoever it was that person should try Once upon a time in High School. I was going through my DVD collection this evening to give 1 to my cousin when I saw the name. A heartwarming movie!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2011)

^already seen that movie.

The school fighting scene was one of the most intense I have ever seen. a_medico has seen this movie too IIRC. Btw if you really like something different and thoughtful then do try - Bungee Jumping of Their Own

God, I had a list of Korean movies but with my website everything is gone now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 22, 2011)

^^Don't worry I've watched a lotta Korean/Jap movies..I'll help you recollect..given the names click to me..

Anyways 1 movie I remembered is *Taekguki : Brotherhood of War*!! The protagonist is the same guy in The Warrior's Way(which was pathetic to be honest). But Taekguki is on a whole other level & its a war movie so its gotta be sad!!

1 more interesting movie of Byung Lee,the protagonist in I saw the Devil & one of the bad guys in G.I.Joe Rise of Cobra,is one where he plays a role of a soldier. I can't recall the name right now but its a 3 lettered name & starts with J--..Anyways a very intriguing movie!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2011)

^^Yeah Taegukgi, you can hear eulogies from sam9s about this movie.

Another one, Dongmakgol (same girl who was in Old Boy and Lovephobia).


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 22, 2011)

^^I know!!I have the movie but just cant find time to watch it!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 22, 2011)

Who found Old Boy disturbing..?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh 1 more sad movie I remembered - *Daisy*!! The guy is the lead actor from A Moment to Remember & the chick is the lead actress of My Sassy Girl!!

@ *Faun* - Also add *Failan* to that list!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2011)

^^seen both lol

Failan is a gem. Unsettling and depressing ending. Actress is chinese, beautiful indeed.

Watch The Most Distant Course if you can bear with slow paced movies like Failan. It's worth not missing. a_medico has seen this one.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!!didn't know of that movie & the one before it - Bungee Jumping...

As long as we are on the topic of sad movies have you watched *Black Bread*??It aint a Korean flick...its a Catalan movie.

Oh and not a sad movie but have you watched *Ditto*??


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2011)

^^Heard about Ditto, not yet watched.

Never heard about Black Bread. Thanks for the reccos.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

@ Faun
You watch lotta korean/japanese flicks mate :/
List please according to genre ?


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Who found Old Boy disturbing..?



I did.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> a psycho the villian was...& believe me their are more disturbing movies than this....



Then my friend we have different definition of disturbing ....


----------



## a_medico (Aug 22, 2011)

Movies like Oldboy or any movie with gore but with a decent script are disturbing but we also have developed tolerance for them.


----------



## asingh (Aug 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> I did.



Then the watered down version 'Zinda' is good for you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

*Rogue (2007) - 7/10*
excellent movie to watch...the scripting & direction both are good...



Spoiler



The Best Croc Movie of all time


----------



## R2K (Aug 22, 2011)

Fast Five (2011) - IMDb
7/10
Finally watched this movie after a long period of waiting
But is it just me or was the movie too cheesy at some point... 
And yeah I have to agree that it showed off some extremely cool cars

BTW didn't that japanese guy die in that car crash in the fast and furious :tokiyo drift ...How the heck was he able to show up again in Rio


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> BTW didn't that japanese guy die in that car crash in the fast and furious :tokiyo drift ...How the heck was he able to show up again in Rio


Yep! I didn't notice! Maybe they wanna put Tokyo Drift out of the FF series!


----------



## a_medico (Aug 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Rogue (2007) - 7/10*
> excellent movie to watch...the scripting & direction both are good...
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to change your opinion after watching *Black Water*


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2011)

Just watched *BLOOD DIAMOND* . 9/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 23, 2011)

*The Spy Next Door 8/10. *
Very good movie. Looked similar to Pacifier. 
Good movie to watch with family as well


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2011)

a_medico said:


> You might want to change your opinion after watching *Black Water*



hmm..so black water is better than rogue..atleast I found it better than Lake Placid series...



Spoiler



pls give me the list of croc movies


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> *The Spy Next Door 8/10. *
> Very good movie. Looked similar to Pacifier.
> Good movie to watch with family as well




Being a big fan of Jackie Chan, this is one of his best. Absolutely recommended, kids should love this more.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 23, 2011)

Its not the croc. Its the direction and environment created what scared me. I almost felt I am being hunted.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Being a big fan of Jackie Chan, this is one of his best. Absolutely recommended, kids should love this more.



I remember watching lot of Jackie Chan movies as a kid which most of them were good. Unable to recollect some of them. Tried watching Rumble in the Bronx which wasn't that good. I'm sure there are lots of Jackie Chan movies out there which are good clean family entertainers.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I remember watching lot of Jackie Chan movies as a kid which most of them were good. Unable to recollect some of them. Tried watching Rumble in the Bronx which wasn't that good. I'm sure there are lots of Jackie Chan movies out there which are good clean family entertainers.




Most of them. Try The Legend of the Drunken Master, Around the World in 80 days, Who Am I, and of course, the eternal Police Story and Rush Hour. Just watched Shaolin last week, a bit serious movie on Chinese History, Jackie has a small role, but still a good *7.5/10* from my side.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 23, 2011)

Jus watched,
A moment to remember - 9.5/10 

So touching, Made me weep with tears..


----------



## a_medico (Aug 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by pratik385  View Post
> depressing movies, who want to see that mate?



As I said, there are many takers 



MegaMind said:


> Jus watched,
> A moment to remember - 9.5/10
> 
> So touching, Made me weep with tears..



*Fast Five* - Way over the top. Movie is good but the ending scenes are way too unrealistic.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2011)

Fast Five....defies all logics of Physics. I told already


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2011)

*Halloween II (2009) - 5.5/10*
this is gruesome than part1 & 1st 20mins is just insane & disturbing.....


----------



## quan chi (Aug 25, 2011)

To be honest guys Fast five is really a star studded disappointment.It was hyped too much.Some time the movie hits a few high points in another it falls below the line.Some dialogues and scenes i would say is too stupid or cheesy.Story shows a lot of promise at first but eventually it fails.Dwayne johnson's role seems forced.

its only a must watch for the people following its series.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

@quan chi, you are right... If u compare fast five to fast n furious 4, u'll see which is better..


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the Tokiyo Drift one only others are boring :/


----------



## quan chi (Aug 25, 2011)

*Singham*
Popcorn movie.Ignore those subtle and stupid supposed to be comedy scenes (were made for kids i suppose) they were completely irrelevant if you ask me.

Must watch for fans otherwise you can ignore.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 25, 2011)

A Beautiful Mind - 9.5/10

A Beautiful Background score!!!
A Beautiful film!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> A Beautiful Mind - 9.5/10
> 
> A Beautiful Background score!!!
> A Beautiful film!!!



Genre ?


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Most of them. Try The Legend of the Drunken Master, Around the World in 80 days, Who Am I, and of course, the eternal Police Story and Rush Hour. Just watched Shaolin last week, a bit serious movie on Chinese History, Jackie has a small role, but still a good *7.5/10* from my side.



Watch movies by the Shaw Brothers, if you want Martial Arts Godness.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Genre ?



I had written a short review some time ago, on A beautiful mind. Sharing again.
*The Movie Mind :* Insights of Movies I watch from 2010: A Beautiful Mind*


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 25, 2011)

A beautiful Mind, of course a very nice film, Russell Crowe


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very beautiful movie based on Schizophrenia!!

Just watched *The Way Back*!! A MUST MUST watch. Reminded me of *Rescue Dawn*!!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2011)

^^^ mmmm_ The Way Back_ , after so many pages of waiting on this thread, seems a worthy suggestion ..... getting this one ... 

I have seen Rescue Dawn, and it was a pretty decent movie ....


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Oh trust me its a keeper!! I'm planning for a rewatch tomo(if I get time) or definitely on Sun.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

Does somebody watch Animation movies here? 
I watched *The Illusionist*. It was quite good. Loved the animation. Nice subtle kind of movie, to enjoy with family.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 25, 2011)

*The way back* does seem interesting. Me getting it too.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 25, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *The way back* does seem interesting. Me getting it too.


Its damn good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2011)

R2K said:


> BTW didn't that japanese guy die in that car crash in the fast and furious :tokiyo drift ...How the heck was he able to show up again in Rio


Han dies alright, but the events of Fast Five are set before Tokyo Drift. Don't go by the order they released the movies in.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2011)

^^Exactly heres the order.
 The Fast and The Furious (2001)
 2 Fast 2 Furious (2003)
 Fast & Furious (2009)
 Fast Five (2011)
 The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (2006)


----------



## Mike_tech (Aug 26, 2011)

Social Network and Pirates of Silicon Valley are the best movies for geeks.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 26, 2011)

Also guys did u watch till the end of the movie Fast Five?



Spoiler



It is said that Michelle Rodriguez is alive..


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2011)

Forrest Gump - 9.5/10

Another great movie!!

Run Forrest, Run!!!


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yea, fast 6 now


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2011)

*Aarakshan 5.3/10*

I knew all along I must not watch this. With the dilemma to "Conan" or not to "Conan" I chose the safe option. This sh1t!

It has two movies inside it. First half is on "Reservation" issue second half is on "Private Tuition" issue.

Very poor script, lacks drama and too lengthy. Should have been 1hr less.

Songs are totally unnecessary and misplaced.

Prateik is still a n00b, he should rather stand in extras and Deepika still can't act.

AB, Saif and Manoj Bajpai is what to look for good performance. Though the focus is seems to be only on Amitabh. Injustice to Manoj's talent IMO.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Also guys did u watch till the end of the movie Fast Five?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to spoiler tag it?

Finally, THOR is out on Blu-Ray. My weekend is set now. Got a leave sanctioned for Monday, so it'll be a great time to watch these HD flicks in one go. Sucker Punch's Director's Cut version still pending.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 27, 2011)

*Children of Men*. Outstanding. A 8.5 from me.

Children of Men (2006) - IMDb


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 27, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides  :: 7/10

Very straight forward movie nothing like previous installments, no twist , no thrills.. little bit of boring..but good for a series follower.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2011)

*The way back* ..... Firstly thanks to SSB for recommending this. Recently less authentically good movies have been shared and the same old stuff is been posted again and again. *The Way Back* was worth a movie to watch. I have not seen any movie from *Peter Weir* except *Master n Commander* which for me was a good movie, but nothing ground breaking like *The Way Back*........ The plot revolves around couple of prisoners who during WW 2 escape from a Russian gulag. The film details their perilous & uncertain journey to freedom, as they cross deserts, mountains, & several nations.

With the plot involving such a broad spectrum of boundaries, it was spectacular to see the breathtaking cinematography across the journey that the protagonist team follows. Performance is anyhow expected to be top notch, which it is, especially by Ed Harris (he is one of my fav artist) and Jim Sturgess, as the Polish leader of the expedition. The movie just takes your breath away by the level of commitment and determination that is been shown by the team that escapes. A bit of goggling suggests that the plot was actually true and that the walk did happen across borders. Never the less, a true master piece of a work and not to be missed at any cost.....
The movie somehow also reminded me of another master piece *Escape from the sobibor*
*6.8/10* 

BTW another movie called *Fearless* by the same director has caught my attention and I am looking forwarded viewing it


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

*BATMAN: THe Dark Knight*


There probably isnt any super hero movie better than this 

Super AWESOME.



*MUST WATCH*

IMDb - The Dark Knight (2008)


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 27, 2011)

@ *Sam9s* - Nice review buddy!!..I don' think I could have written anywhere close to what you did.And you are right about Fearless!! Its a brilliant movie. I had watched it almost 7/8 years back when it used to be aired on HBO almost regularly!!  Every time I watched it I found more shades to the characters!! Thanks for reminding it BTW!! I'll try downloading it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

*Mulberry Street (2006) - 6/10*
a horror/sc-fi on infection


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *Sam9s* - Nice review buddy!!..I don' think I could have written anywhere close to what you did.And you are right about Fearless!! Its a brilliant movie. I had watched it almost 7/8 years back when it used to be aired on HBO almost regularly!!  Every time I watched it I found more shades to the characters!! Thanks for reminding it BTW!! I'll try downloading it.



Thank you sir, I think you have read my first mini review for a movie. I have been writing my mini movie reviews for quite a while now. I welcome you to be a part of my movie review thread below ...

VIDEOPHILE :: Hollywood Movie Reviews


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

*Aarakshan: 5/10 *Predictable. Somewhat Boring. Very Offtopic.


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 28, 2011)

^ *Aarakshan* should be in "*must NOT watch movies*" thread. Waste movie by Prakash Jha.

*Gangajal* is best movie made by Prakash Jha, and it is must watch movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> *BATMAN: THe Dark Knight*
> 
> 
> There probably isnt any super hero movie better than this
> ...



Joker's acting is the greatest in class


----------



## asingh (Aug 28, 2011)

The House of Flying Daggers : 9/10

Watch it for the locales and the costumes. Seems as if buckets of well chosen paint have been thrown all about. Lovely.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 28, 2011)

*X-men: First Class* - Loved it as expected. Has a decent script too. X-men, now is probably my favorite superhero movie series.

*Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger tides* - Nothing extraordinary. Usual stuff just to keep the series going.

An intermittent typical hollywood dose is a must for me amongst some serious movie watching.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 28, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *X-men: First Class* - Loved it as expected. Has a decent script too. X-men, now is probably my favorite superhero movie series.



Is this available in good print like BR or DVD?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ Yes, Blu-Ray Released..


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Wat!!!..BR released already!!..so soon!!!

Just finished watching *Touch of Evil*!! An absolute treat for the lovers of Noir film genre!! Another amazing flick by the Great Welles!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 28, 2011)

*The Chaser *- Average movie. Loved the cinematography, but the way the story was handled wasn't satisfying. 

*Tucker & Dale vs Evil* - Enjoyed this movie. Comedy of errors, is the best way to describe it. At first I thought it was spoof, but then it took an unexpected twist and turned into this hilarious movie.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 29, 2011)

X-men First stand :: 9/10

If u have ever seen X-men, then this is must must watch..


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 29, 2011)

6x6 said:
			
		

> ^ Aarakshan should be in "must NOT watch movies" thread. Waste movie by Prakash Jha.


 Completely Disagree
I think it reflects quite a many things of the Society. No its not a waste movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *The Chaser *- Average movie. Loved the cinematography, but *the way the story was handled wasn't satisfying.*


Few more words on it, if you could?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *X-men: First Class* - Loved it as expected. Has a decent script too. X-men, now is probably my favorite superhero movie series.


Do we have to watch the earlier series of Xmen to watch this one? Any continuity etc?



kunal.d said:


> *Aarakshan: 5/10 *Predictable. Somewhat Boring. *Very Offtopic.*


What do you mean by offtopic?



6x6 said:


> *Gangajal* is best movie made by Prakash Jha, and it is must watch movie.


I would say Gangajal is the best movie from Prakash Jha after his foray into commercial movies. Even Apaharan was a decent watch.



thetechfreak said:


> Completely Disagree
> I think it reflects quite a many things of the Society. No its not a waste movie.



Most of Prakash Jha's movies are atleast good enough to watch once. So I'm sure you are right when you say Aarakshan should be a decent watch.


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 29, 2011)

Aarakshan - it touched each and every aspect of the issue from every person's point of view living in India.. pretty awesome.. loved it


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 29, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Do we have to watch the earlier series of Xmen to watch this one? Any continuity etc?



Nope!! Thats why the name "First Class"..This shows the genesis of X-men!!

*The Midnight Meat Train* - A must watch for horror/slasher genre. The best part is its build up and Vinnie Jones got 3 words..


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2011)

Haven't seen a movie in last 5 days! I am still alive


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Nope!! Thats why the name "First Class"..This shows the genesis of X-men!!
> 
> *The Midnight Meat Train* - A must watch for horror/slasher genre. The best part is its build up and Vinnie Jones got 3 words..



Lizard people.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Do we have to watch the earlier series of Xmen to watch this one? Any continuity etc?






ssb1551 said:


> Nope!! Thats why the name "First Class"..This shows the genesis of X-men!!



I think, Yes. This has introduction of characters. It wouldn't be fun if you don't know them already. The movie would still be enjoyable.

*Thor* - Good watch. Theres more to it after the credits. Got to know it from imdb, else would have missed it.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ Last night I watched thor and I missed that too, after reading to ur post watched that scene after credits

Thor 7/10


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2011)

That's one of the reason for me, to watch a movie till the end, and by end, I mean, to the *VERY* end...


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2011)

I always wait till the credits roll over because at the end I can find the song names and enjoy them for the time being.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Thor* - Good watch. Theres more to it after the credits. Got to know it from imdb, else would have missed it.



THe problem of watching movies in cinema halls is that none but u waits till the credits finish.

I missed the after credit scene for Fast five and Thor.

Hope there are no such scene after Kung Fu Panda, Pirates, X-Men

Another legendary movie goes under remake hammer...

This time its "Oldboy"



> His name has been linked to the film for a while now, but Josh Brolin has signed on the dotted line to star in Spike Lee’s planned remake of Oldboy.



LINK


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just finished watching *Shaolin*!! Nice performance by Andy Lau but his kungfu moves weren't smooth!! The character needed both : very good acting and martial art skills.Lau lacked in the latter!!But overall worth watching once!!


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 30, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> THe problem of watching movies in cinema halls is that none but u waits till the credits finish.
> 
> I missed the after credit scene for Fast five and Thor.
> 
> Hope there are no such scene after Kung Fu Panda, Pirates, X-Men



Thanx for heads up, am gonna Watch Fast Five tonight.well  U missed 20 sec Scene in Pirates.. bUt Nothing in x-men



Spoiler



angelica finds Jack Puppet and then hers evil smile.



@ ssb1551
 Is shaolin available in English?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> THe problem of watching movies in cinema halls is that none but u waits till the credits finish.



And I used to think I am the only one who tries to sit till the very end, even after everybody leaves. Looks like a fool, but sometimes worth it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 30, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> @ ssb1551
> Is shaolin available in English?



No...Its a cantonese/mandarin movie..I dunno..one of the chinese language..But subs are definitely in English!!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 31, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Theres more to it after the credits. Got to know it from imdb, else would have missed it.



Same happened with Iron Man ... : )


----------



## a_medico (Aug 31, 2011)

Some showoff - Somebody just gifted me an Iomega media player with a built in 1TB capacity. I plan to transfer all my movies on it. And give it to my friends to watch 

Just took a test drive. Plays all formats including mkv. Also plays subtitle files. Also has a internet connection facility for youtube and what not. I wouldnt bother to test the internet thingy though. Yet to test 1080p on it. Should be fun.

Frankly, I don't like to leave the comfort of my laptop for watching movies.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2011)

^^some user had problem 1080 playback.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 31, 2011)

*I saw the devil 7.5/10*
I SAW THE DEVIL=ISTD

After a long time watched this movie yesterday. It was a good decision that I started it at 7PM as its a 2.5 hrs long movie!!!

~Review may contain spoiler~


Spoiler



So the movie starts with the killer kidnapping and killing a girl. A very normal move for serial killer movie. And, if the last movie u saw was "THe chaser" this is even more normal.

Then her husband starts looking for the killer and within 15 minutes finds him. I thought the movie might be on the search for the killer (other than that I could not imagine how they might be able to build a suspense). Now that the killer is found and 1hr 45 mins is still left I was surprised what is still left.

Well I WAS surprised by the later offering!!!

The movie I realized is actually a revenge drama and the brutality only reminded me of "Sympathy for lady vengeance". At times ISTD surpassed the violence of that movie but failed to build the suspence. It failed to make me angry enough to the killer to kill him like "The Chaser" did. It failed to make me one with the protagonist of the movie and if can't be one with the protagonist u fail to enjoy a movie.

At times it really bored me and then there is the unnecessary plot of friends of the killer. What was their contribution in the plot? Nothing!

The plot of the movie is good. Punishing the killer everytime he tries to commit the sin again. But I've one question, our protagonist was a cop and he took the decision of keeping the killer alive...did he not ever realize that in this process he's risking the lives of more people! In the events later at least 4-5 more people died because he kept him alive. May be that was the intent but that is the reason I lost sympathy for him and his reason.

Then the climax. Again gr8 starting but the punishment was not apt. Keeping him alive for days and then just killing him infront of his parents! What does this achieve?!! He's already dead!!! He's not going to feel shame, guilt or pain but his old parents and an innocent little kid has to go through the trauma for the rest of their life.

If he had to be punished and to make him beg for death everyday...I had something in my mind... cut his both palms, one leg, toungue, pen1s and leave him near a hospital... for the rest of his life he would be forced to beg and pray for death. Our hero can visit him everyday, insult him, beat him and then leave him to live.

The movie deserves 5.8 to 6 out of 10 for what it is but the extra 1.5 points is given only for the violence and brutality and the realism in them.

Watch "Sympathy for lady vengeance" for a good revenge movie. And the chaser is best in this category any day.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ravenous (1999) - 7/10*
horror + black comedy....

*What Lies Beneath (2000) - 6.5*
amazing suspense,get a bit boring for timeline...but good at end

*Rest Stop (2006) - 5/10*
on the plot of 'wolf creek'....background music is good...

*Rest Stop: Don't Look Back (2008) - 5.5/10*
better than part 1...also in horror


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2011)

Easy A (2010) - IMDb

Was hearing a lot of good stuff about this movie and i decided to check it out
Teen flick  ...
But I enjoyed it..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 31, 2011)

Easy A is surprisingly good. Its actually intelligent comparing to other such teen flicks...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

*Bleach: The Hell Verse (2010) - 10/10*
awesome movie...4th installment...



Spoiler



Ichigo has another hollow form in this...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Same happened with Iron Man ... : )


Of course it did. They are all a part of Marvel's upcoming movie 'The Avengers' and these post-credits scenes are slowly building up the hype meter. 

@Zangetsu: Looks like you and I have similar tastes in horror movies.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 31, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Easy A is surprisingly good. Its actually intelligent comparing to other such teen flicks...



Yup i can vouch for that...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Zangetsu: Looks like you and I have similar tastes in horror movies.



yup..any other horror fan in TDF??


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 1, 2011)

^^me me me.. pick me..


----------



## a_medico (Sep 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> yup..any other horror fan in TDF??



Aye. I can survive on horror movies alone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

*Severance (2006) - 6.8/10*
suspense,pinch of comedy & horror..really njoyable

*The Gravedancers (2006) - 6/10*
plot was good but execution was dull...still some of the scary scenes are appreciated


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 1, 2011)

I too am a horror movie fan but good ones like Shining, Exorcist, Nightmare on Elm Street..but sadly you rarely see good horror movies these days!!

Watched two movies today and both of their MUST watch. *sam9s*, you might like to watch 'em :
*Shallow Grave* (1994) - I can't say anything about this movie as it will ruin it for people who wanna watch. But 2nd brilliant movie by Danny Boyle after *Trainspotting*.

This one I felt was better than Shallow Grave - its a Japanese movie by the name of *Okuribito* a.k.a *Departures*. Its a MUST MUST watch!!

*sam9s* - do write a review on both!!


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 2, 2011)

*Thor*. A perfect movie for kids.
IMDb - Thor (2011)


----------



## sam9s (Sep 2, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> I too am a horror movie fan but good ones like Shining, Exorcist, Nightmare on Elm Street..but sadly you rarely see good horror movies these days!!
> 
> Watched two movies today and both of their MUST watch. *sam9s*, you might like to watch 'em :
> *Shallow Grave* (1994) - I can't say anything about this movie as it will ruin it for people who wanna watch. But 2nd brilliant movie by Danny Boyle after *Trainspotting*.
> ...




Shallow Grave looks good .... thrillers are one of my preferred Genre. Okuribito looks too dramatic, not sure I will like it. Going for Shallow Grave .....


----------



## a_medico (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^ I think your assumption is totally wrong about *Departures*. I was totally spellbound to see how someone could direct a movie on such subject. Its not too dramatic at all. I think it also won the Oscar for best movie but that is not important. It's a genuinely good movie and I very highly recommend it to all the Asian movies lovers.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 2, 2011)

^^Yup I agree with you about the subject. Its very very different and the best part is the way the director handled it. I thought every shot spoke volumes about each character!!! Its one of the 3 best movies I've watched this year so far, other 2 being *I Saw The Devil* & *The Way Back*!!


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2011)

Watched Transformers Dark of The Moon 3 D. One of the few movies which I enjoyed in 3 D. The movie was better than the second part.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2011)

*Singham 6.5/10*

I liked it more than Dabaang! Dabaang had a sh1tty story but Singham at least has some plot. 

A straight out of 80's movie. Its like a paerson was in koma and after 30 years he woke up and went out in public wearing latest fashion.

Well, let me admit it had nothing new to offer you...not by story or concept. Its a straight cut action movie. Sometimes you need such brainless movies to relax and have fun.

Prakash Raj rocks as the bad guy...he's the new Amrish Puri...has same devilish eyes! (I know he's already a superstar in south but us bollywood audience are honored to have him here. Wish to see him more)

Kajal Aggarwal is there because its rule that all heoes have girlfriends...always. 

In summary: Shaky start, shaky climax but good middle part. A guilty pleasure indeed.

Go for it. Once in a month its ok to watch such movies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

*The Shining (1980) - 9/10*
class movie,horror & awesome background music...I like the kid acting.
climax is also good


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Transformers Dark of The Moon 3 D. One of the few movies which I enjoyed in 3 D. The movie was better than the second part.



Second is the Worst part. First is good. But 3rd is the best.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 2, 2011)

seriahsmith said:


> i love movies and this is the part of life....



Why does TDF has so much spammers compared to other forums esp in Community Discussions Thread


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2011)

A list of movies and TV shows dedicated for courtroom dramas...

IMDb: The Best Lawyer Movies and Shows - a list by jwoehr


----------



## quan chi (Sep 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Thor*. A perfect movie for kids.
> IMDb - Thor (2011)



Now thats something i completely agree. Infact the story itself has many unrelated plots.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

*Machete (2010) - 8/10*
this movie is fantastic & fast paced packed with action & comedey


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2011)

watched two movies back to back ....

*The Green Hornet* ..... well its not that bad as its made to look like, I mean if it does not compete with the best, is it suppose to be bad ??? It was a fun filled movie, a bit over the top action, but decently made .... ..*.6.5/10*

*FRIDAY*  ...... This was totally different. Comic in the lines of stupid and funny both. Stars Chris Tucker and Ice Cube in some idiotic comedy you would have seen. The story revolves ... between Craig (Cube) and Smokey (Tucker) when Craig get fired on his day off and has no job, Smokey then tries to help Craig feel better by killing time with beer and rolling high with some weed. Soon they get mixed up with Big Worm, the man that gives Smokey the weed to sell, only that Smokey smokes it all by himself instead of selling..... leaving Big Worm pissed and giving them the deadline to arrange for money..............In between comes all the stupid, funny stuff ..... in the name of local bully's, Stupid Neighbors, dumb friends, horny girls, fights, beating, stealing, screaming ....... all this along with some high funky 90s rap music ..... totally cool n funny n stupid as well ...lol....

Friday is just the movie for a Friday night stupidly funny movie .......*6.8/10
*
BTW Chris Tucker is just hilarious ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

*The Chaser (2008) - 8/10*
awesome movie...korean directors are really gr8 in doing this hats off...
only the ending was bit unfair....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2011)

@zangetsu, the ending was unfair but true. If u look up my pay review,i had posted a link of interview of the pimp on whom the movie is based...he tells, 


Spoiler



that the girl does in original incident.


 Do read the interview, that is more scarf and shocking than the movie 

Movies that I've watched in least few days...
(no internet at home so can't decorate my posts with links of imdb)

*Grand Illusion 7.5/10*

*Pineapple Express 6.5/10*

*The Firm 7.5/10*

*Antibodies 8.5/10* (a great serial killer movie. Very good drama. A must watch for sure)


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Source Code ....easily 8/10


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 3, 2011)

Re-watched some movies 

Paycheck :: 8/10

Bone collector :: 8/10

Billy Madison :: 7/10

Happy Gilmore :: 7/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

*2012 (2009) - 6.5/10*
the movie is excellent for special effects....enjoyable


----------



## asingh (Sep 4, 2011)

Bodyguard ; 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Man From Nowhere 7.8/10*

The movie starts looking like its gonna be "Leon the professional" remake. Then it turned into "Taken" and then it turned into a normal revenge drama. 

Still rating high because it stuck its strong (but tried and tested old) script. With better action. 
Give it a try...


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2011)

7 khoon maaf -- good movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Infidel 8.8/10*

A very good black comedy. Thanks anorion for mentioning it...I had it with me but never had the enthu to watch it. 
Comparable to "Four Lions" and moreover it never goes serious...
A must watch and a remarkable movie which touches some serious issues still manages to stay light.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ grabbing it. Was planning to watch when it was released but there were no subtitles then. I usually don't take chance with British movies 

Next on my list :
The Infidel
Cold Fish


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2011)

@Asingh Well please don't take it otherwise but a friendly question.
I must say your taste is weird you gave bodyguard a rating which according to many it doesn't deserve,and for movies like delhi belly or dev.d you have nothing!

Let me make this clear first i haven't seen any(bodyguard and delhi belly) of them yet.

But i did saw some bodyguard scenes and trust me i would say they are straight away lousy.Many people said it was almost a garbage.

Still tastes differ again sorry for asking this question as i just became curious when this movie was bashed by many and one of the members of this forum in must not thread.Then how could you give it a juicy rating


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2011)

@quan chi, asingh already told once that he does not like piece of life movies or movies that are too realistic.

He goes to movies to unwind and "bodyguard" are the kind of movie which help him do that.

Again, he has his choices...

And I present u the trailer of *Straw Dogs* !!!

I don't think it would release in India...still

[YOUTUBE]7krZZabaC_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asingh (Sep 4, 2011)

quan chi said:


> @Asingh Well please don't take it otherwise but a friendly question.
> I must say your taste is weird you gave bodyguard a rating which according to many it doesn't deserve,and for movies like delhi belly or dev.d you have nothing!
> 
> Let me make this clear first i haven't seen any(bodyguard and delhi belly) of them yet.
> ...



No problemo friend. I liked this question. 

See...the type of lifestyle I lead, I work straight 8-9 hours at office (most which are spent in strategy and decision making meetings), takes me 1.5 hours to reach office and around 1.5 hours to come back. Which makes it a solid 12 hours x 5 days, non-stop. By the time Friday evening arrives I am quite efffed up in the head. Due to such time tables, I hardly get time for games and movies, and do personal stuff. Then weekends I have to meet a lot of people and interact with groups (not drinking and all) but just meeting people. So I can not really digest movies which show the reality of life in a crude and sickening manner. Delhi Belly and Dev. D did that which irritated me more and grated on my nerves. The type on intensity (yes that is there in Aamir Khan/Rao productions) I all ready have in my life -- if not more. I need the hyper reality visually which movies like Bodyguard (and will be watching Kaavalan too) help me unwind and get 2-3 hours away from reality. Also I am a live-in-the-past freak. Probably because I am much elder to the group here. If you notice I am more interested in watching old Shaolin Flicks, rather than going out for new stuff. A 'Balderunner' satisfies me more than an 'Inception'. Yea, weird taste.  Also I believe in repeat-value of a movie. DB and PL hardly have that, but Bodyguard does for sure. I watched the original Singam for this (Surya) as I watched Pokiri (Wanted). Oh yea, kicks. But on the flip side I am also a connoisseur of good direction and script. A movie like Aandhi fascinated me to no-end. One of my favorite movies is Vertigo and along with Apocalypse Now....! 



rhitwick said:


> @quan chi, asingh already told once that he does not like piece of life movies or movies that are too realistic.
> 
> He goes to movies to unwind and "bodyguard" are the kind of movie which help him do that.
> 
> Again, he has his choices...



I guess that sums it up nice.


Thanks.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2011)

^^I perfectly understand your situation.I dont say weird in the literal sense.
weird means at some places our views does match but on others its completely opposite.

(Btw yes i too liked inception but i didnt loved it.I also like light action movies liked pokiri and wanted (though both have lots of flaws but lets keep aside those)I agree movies like these can be watched over and over.
I also liked singham(same as above) and looking forward to watch singam too.)

Anyways thanks for replying.Btw seriously if you want a lighter laughter riot watch gunda if you havent already.Its worth the shot.The movie has many hidden elements which gives it a perfect repeat-value.

*No wonder you produced it.*

just kidding.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Fair Game* - I was just blown the flick away but since its based on a true story of a gritty couple I reckon the director wouldn't have had much to do...but boy oh boy Sean Penn!!That guy was born to do these kinda roles!! Again a MUST MUST watch!!


----------



## Skud (Sep 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> No problemo friend. I liked this question.
> 
> See...the type of lifestyle I lead, I work straight 8-9 hours at office (most which are spent in strategy and decision making meetings), takes me 1.5 hours to reach office and around 1.5 hours to come back. Which makes it a solid 12 hours x 5 days, non-stop. By the time Friday evening arrives I am quite efffed up in the head. Due to such time tables, I hardly get time for games and movies, and do personal stuff. Then weekends I have to meet a lot of people and interact with groups (not drinking and all) but just meeting people. So I can not really digest movies which show the reality of life in a crude and sickening manner. Delhi Belly and Dev. D did that which irritated me more and grated on my nerves. The type on intensity (yes that is there in Aamir Khan/Rao productions) I all ready have in my life -- if not more. I need the hyper reality visually which movies like Bodyguard (and will be watching Kaavalan too) help me unwind and get 2-3 hours away from reality. Also I am a live-in-the-past freak. Probably because I am much elder to the group here. If you notice I am more interested in watching old Shaolin Flicks, rather than going out for new stuff. A 'Balderunner' satisfies me more than an 'Inception'. Yea, weird taste.  Also I believe in repeat-value of a movie. DB and PL hardly have that, but Bodyguard does for sure. I watched the original Singam for this (Surya) as I watched Pokiri (Wanted). Oh yea, kicks. But on the flip side I am also a connoisseur of good direction and script. A movie like Aandhi fascinated me to no-end. One of my favorite movies is Vertigo and along with Apocalypse Now....!
> 
> ...




OT: I guess people of similar age-group have a similar mindset. My viewpoint is also similar to you. With 10x5 office work, and after so much of typhoons, tornadoes etc. throughout my early part of life, particularly the teenage years, these days I simply can't withstand serious stuffs other than real life. But yeah, old is gold, and films like Aandhi or Anand are still fascinating. But then again, I would prefer a Shammi Kapoor flick any day.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2011)

How old are you "old guys"?

I'm 27...

Lets not bring age into this discussion... u did not like those movies only because u did not wanted to watch serious movies.

I too avoid serious movies but to me they are like "No country for old men", any war themed movie etc...


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe all must have watched "time machine". If Not then Pls Watch this ASAP..

From me it's 10/10

Well I am revisiting OLD Movies again in "HD"


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2011)

While I also agree with asingh, that 12x5 days of non stop work makes people want to unwind with the movies like Bodyguard, I also agree with rhitwick, that serious movies are those war themed, which I may not like no matter whenever I watch it. Movies like Delhi Belly, may show real life in crude manner, but atleast it's entertaining. And entertainment has many faces, and may *not* include comedy for me.

Btw, I am a fan of movies like, Artificial Intelligence, Bicentennial Man. and The Time Machine. Those are the categories of movies, I like to refer as, "Thought Provoking". And they also come under the category of Entertainment, which have high replayibility.

@clmlbx: I hope you watch the classic version too. The Time Machine (1960) - IMDb


----------



## asingh (Sep 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> While I also agree with asingh, that 12x5 days of non stop work makes people want to unwind with the movies like Bodyguard, I also agree with rhitwick, that serious movies are those war themed, which I may not like no matter whenever I watch it. Movies like Delhi Belly, may show real life in crude manner, but atleast it's entertaining. And entertainment has many faces, and may *not* include comedy for me.
> 
> Btw, I am a fan of movies like, Artificial Intelligence, Bicentennial Man. and The Time Machine. Those are the categories of movies, I like to refer as, "Thought Provoking". And they also come under the category of Entertainment, which have high replayibility.
> 
> @clmlbx: I hope you watch the classic version too. The Time Machine (1960) - IMDb



I love War Movies.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> I love War Movies.



Now you are just making it. Since it defies all that you had said in a previous post in reply to quan chi.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2011)

Gayniggers from Outer Space - obscure cinema, cult classic. Not for politically correct or self righteous ones.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 4, 2011)

Just Watched : *Inception*... 8.5/10

Movie Worth Watching... really gud one..!!


----------



## asingh (Sep 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Now you are just making it. Since it defies all that you had said in a previous post in reply to quan chi.



How does War show me the reality of life, which I am trying to avoid. I talked about my life as a human. I am a civilian right. Now please do not say, I am the bums in DB or the moron in Dev D. But those are real life characters closer to us normal people. War is not.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *The Infidel 8.8/10*
> 
> A very good black comedy. Thanks anorion for mentioning it...I had it with me but never had the enthu to watch it.
> Comparable to "Four Lions" and moreover it never goes serious...
> A must watch and a remarkable movie which touches some serious issues still manages to stay light.



*The Infidel* - Funny in parts. But overall it didnt work for me. Maybe I expected it to resemble Four Lions. For me, Four Lions is altogether in a different league.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2011)

asingh, I agree with your statement. Even I have a similar situation like yours. I know many people didn't like Ready(Hindi) but I thought the movie was very entertaining. Well that's what matters most. I don't want to waste my time watching a realistic movie etc either on TV or in theater unless I have lots of time at hand. I also like Singham(Hindi).

I'm sure many people here on this forum wouldn't mention Ready and Singham in Must Watch Movies list.

Offtopic. Guys is it possible to come up with a thread which has Recently watched or Just watched movies. I mean I find lots of movies in Must Watch Movies thread here which are just about passable. These movies need not be Not must watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2011)

I've mentioned Singham in must watch thread


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ Even I Did, rated Singham 7/10.

singham, Ready were entertaining and watchable (even for once) But Bodyguard is out of league, no way watchable bcoz their is nothing to watch in it


----------



## Vyom (Sep 5, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> singham, Ready were entertaining and watchable (even for once) But Bodyguard is out of league, no way watchable bcoz their is nothing to watch in it



I can only wish my friend could understand this, since he's forcing me to let him watch bodyguard with me, as my b'day treat!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2011)

Hoohahaha b'day treat!!! What an irony...

But, I liked Singham only not ready...those glimpses of jokes and dialogs I heard in promos... I do not like them. 

Singham is clean. Stays true to what it intends to show....hero vs. villain. Straight out from a 80's revenge flick.

Only dull moments in Singham are the romantic angles...The movie ends as soon as justice is served.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 5, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Offtopic. Guys is it possible to come up with a thread which has Recently watched or Just watched movies. I mean I find lots of movies in Must Watch Movies thread here which are just about passable. These movies need not be Not must watch.



Maybe we could rename the thread as a Movie Thread or Last movie you saw.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I can only wish my friend could understand this, since he's forcing me to let him watch bodyguard with me, as my b'day treat!



Then Better Go to single screen late night shows so at least U can pass ur time with some entertaining Comments


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2011)

singham,wanted ,pokiri kind of movies are bearable,entertaining and gives pure fun.But movies like ready is totally a crap.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2011)

Recommending a heavy movie,

Link is for its review page.

Read review no.2 when "best" filter is used.

*The Seventh Continent Reviews & Ratings - IMDb*


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 5, 2011)

*Gladiator EC*. Too late to watch!
 Gladiator (2000) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2011)

*X-Men: First Class (2011) - 9/10*
awesome movie..must must watch....


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 5, 2011)

*The Lincoln Lawyer* - Nice entertaining movie!! A pretty fast paced movie!! After all the crappy roles McConaughey turns up with a brilliant one next to the one in *A Time to Kill*!!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *X-Men: First Class (2011) - 9/10*
> awesome movie..must must watch....



Seconded. But I would rather rate 8.5/10


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 6, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Seconded. But I would rather rate 8.5/10


Whaaat ? 9/10 | 8.5/10 
its 7/10 mate 

BTW again watched The Shawshank Redemption - 9.5/10 
Whaat a movie, really !!!
Loved it


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2011)

*Laid to Rest (2009) - 5/10*
horror is simple. 5 rating is for immense gore effect


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 6, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Whaaat ? 9/10 | 8.5/10
> its 7/10 mate



Finally someone gave it an almost appropriate rating..for me it aint nothing more than 6!!

I agree with you on *Shawshank Redemption*. I never get tired of watching that movie. Each and every dialogue and scenes are breathtaking!! A gem of a movie!!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, Class of Morgan and Tim is unbeatable 
Also Schrinder's List is a must watch, i watched it again as i dont have internet so watching from my old stock


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2011)

*The Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Rodrick Rules 6/10*

Ummm...good...


----------



## R2K (Sep 7, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Then Better Go to single screen late night shows so at least U can pass ur time with some entertaining Comments



Bodyguard was actually a remake of a malayalam movie and it was perfectly made even though the storyline was pretty unrealistic. But they totally screwed up with the hindi remake and I still don't get why they selected salman Khan for the main role.. 

Bad Teacher (2011) - IMDb

I don't know what should I say about this movie. I'm not even sure whether I liked it or not.
It had a few lol moments for sure but the movie never cared to make a point ...
Weird but mildly entertaining might sum it up 
But it is shockingly unbelievable that this flick turned out to be a huge box-office hit


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2011)

The formula for a hit movie now is...

Make movie: 1$
Promotion of the movie : 3$

And, u've got a hit.


----------



## Neo (Sep 7, 2011)

what is the best Sci-fiction ?


----------



## R2K (Sep 7, 2011)

^^
There is no definite answer for that question 
But majority might say it is Star wars series or Lord of the rings..  (But I still can't sit through a star wars movie for more than 15 min  )
Personally I like iRobot , Matrix trilogy , The day after tomorrow, moon, and many more I can't remember ..


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

^^I didn't know LOTR was sci-fi


----------



## a_medico (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine would be *X-men* series.

*The way back* - Thanks for recommending. One of the best movies this year. Shocking tale of suffering, escape, survival and freedom.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 7, 2011)

Watched some korean movies,

*Someone special* - 8/10
The heroin's(Na-yeong Lee) face expression was cute. Nice romance movie.

*My sassy girl* - 9/10
Romantic Comedy, enjoyable.

*The classic* - 8/10
Romance, There is a remake of this movie in Tamil. 

*Speedy scandal* - 9/10
Comedy, Good entertainer.

*A Millionaire's First Love* - 9/10
Romance, a beautiful story on how love changes a man.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 7, 2011)

Scarface - 9/10
Better than goodfellas and american gangster..


----------



## asingh (Sep 7, 2011)

^^
See Carlito's Way, if you haven't.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Watched some korean movies,
> 
> *Someone special* - 8/10
> The heroin's(Na-yeong Lee) face expression was cute. Nice romance movie.



Now watch: 
Please Teach Me English

She is a nerdy girl there


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

*Timber Falls (2007) - 5.5/10*
good movie...cinemato is ok...on the same line as "Dying Breed"


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2011)

Well my favorite is "star trek".


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> what is the best Sci-fiction ?



The Best Sci-Fi movie?
It's easily, *Back to the Future*

And the rest of my favorites, from the favorite genre, are....
*Artificial Intelligence*
*Biccentanial Men*
*Minority Report*
*The Island*

and some others, which I can recall, if requested. 

But let me tell you guys, the movies which I mentioned, are those which I consider precious, more than any Gem in any World.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Watched some korean movies,
> 
> *A Millionaire's First Love* - 9/10
> Romance, a beautiful story on how love changes a man.


Its the remake of "A Walk to Remember"



royal.tarun said:


> what is the best Sci-fiction ?


Matrix
Inception


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> Now watch:
> Please Teach Me English
> 
> She is a nerdy girl there



Ok, downloading it now..

*Il mare* - 8/10
Romance, story with two different timeline. this movie was remade in english as the lake house.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Its the remake of "A Walk to Remember"



How ?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 8, 2011)

^^I guess he says that as they are, almost same theme but entirely diff. storyline...


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

^^Not quite same.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2011)

^What are u talking about. The execution is diff. only.

The theme is exact similar.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

^^then there are literally many more movies with same theme.

A Millionare's First Love was kind of unrealistic in that school setup at the countryside...lol.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2011)

Some guys in IMDB had had this conversation already...

IMDb :: Boards :: A Millionaire's First Love (2006) :: Similar to A WALK TO REMEMBER?

(I guess I'm not the only one who found the similarity)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> what is the best Sci-fiction ?


Eden Log (its not the best but good Sci-Fi)


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Some guys in IMDB had had this conversation already...
> 
> IMDb :: Boards :: A Millionaire's First Love (2006) :: Similar to A WALK TO REMEMBER?
> 
> (I guess I'm not the only one who found the similarity)



I can start another if you want


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2011)

Ummm, we had not had good fight over movies for a long time.

Lets have it. I'm unallocated now-a-days


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

^^to start with, the actress was would be better half of protagonist and dies at the end in one of the above movies.

I am a bit preoccupied with preparation and project.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^to start with, the actress was would be better half of protagonist and dies at the end in one of the above movies.
> 
> I am a bit preoccupied with preparation and project.



That happens in the Korean version. 

These are some minute changes which in no way changes the main theme. She had to change the boy and then had to leave him. That was basic foundation.

Let me get back to home. I would love to do a frame-by-frame analysis.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 8, 2011)

*Windstruck* - 9/10
Romance, somewhat mixed with fairy tale.. Ends like the beginning of "My Sassy Girl"


----------



## Neo (Sep 8, 2011)

watched Matrix Trilogy. Its was very good . would give it 9/10.
what should i watch next?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

*Saw (2004) - 8.5/10*
Awesome movie...and the ending is just Mind blowing....highly recommended....


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 8, 2011)

Guys anyone about Final destination 5 ? worth watch in theater ?
Planning on watching this weekend with cousins..


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 8, 2011)

@ *rhitwick* & *Faun* - is *Walk to Remember* the movie which stars Mandy Moore & Shayne West(don't exactly remember the guy's name)??

If yes then I'm with rhitwick on this 'cause I don't see any difference in stories except for minute changes in the Korean version to make it suitable for the Korean audience.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> That happens in the Korean version.
> 
> These are some minute changes which in no way changes the main theme. She had to change the boy and then had to leave him. That was basic foundation.
> 
> Let me get back to home. I would love to do a frame-by-frame analysis.



So was the theme in Once in A Summer, 100 Days with Mr Arrogant, A Bittersweet life, Daisy, Failan etc


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just watched..errr re-watched *High and Low*, a brilliant movie by one of the greats in the history of movie making - Akira Kurosawa!!! I had watched it long back but had forgotten most of it. Glad I picked it up today evening again!! I'm gonna watch the other ones by Akira Kurosawa.



Faun said:


> So was the theme in Once in A Summer, 100 Days with Mr Arrogant, A Bittersweet life, Daisy, Failan etc



Dude Daisy!!!..If I remember correctly one of the leads(the criminal,who also played the lead in A Moment to Remember) willingly followed, admired & eventually fell for the girl(who was in My Sassy Girl), which aint the case in A Walk to Remember where the guy was forced to stick around Moore.Also there are many many differences between the 2 movies.

Infact the 2 movies are completely different!!! and the same goes for Failan, 100 Days with Mr. Arrogant...I haven't watched Once in a Summer & A Bittersweet Life though so can't comment on those!!


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 9, 2011)

*The Warriors Way*. Kinda odd but I enjoyed it, entertaining.
The Warrior's Way (2010) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Saw (2004) - 8.5/10*
> Awesome movie...and the ending is just Mind blowing....highly recommended....


You are late to the party. But welcome anyway. Watch till SAW 7 and remember. 
Before starting SAW 7 I had watched all six in a day just to be in sync with the story. All parts are connected.



ssb1551 said:


> @ *rhitwick* & *Faun* - is *Walk to Remember* the movie which stars Mandy Moore & Shayne West(don't exactly remember the guy's name)??
> 
> If yes then I'm with rhitwick on this 'cause I don't see any difference in stories except for minute changes in the Korean version to make it suitable for the Korean audience.


Yes thats the one.


Faun said:


> So was the theme in Once in A Summer, 100 Days with Mr Arrogant, A Bittersweet life, Daisy, Failan etc


Have not seen "Once in a Summer" and "Daisy" but "100 days with Mr. Arrogant" was not intense. It was "ok" romantic movie. The situation was forced and execution was childish.
Failan on the other hand was a remarkable movie. Matches with the theme of "A walk to remember" at certain places but that was not the main theme of the movie.
And, a bittersweet life is a revenge drama...what were you thinking!

You forgot "Sweet November", "If Only"....if only "one partner dying" is the main theme you thought to be the only similarity of the two movies in question here...you would find lots more.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

^^Yeah, lot many movies. Watched "If Only".

Another movie by SAW's director
Insidious (2010) - IMDb


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> if only "one partner dying" is the main theme you thought to be the only similarity of the two movies in question here...you would find lots more.



But thats not how we can say that movies are copied!! When the characters,plot are straight off lifted from the original flicks only then you can say its a copy of the original like most of the Hindi thriller & action flicks are. for e.g some Hindi movie which was the copy of Oldboy(sorry don't remember the name as I don't watch many Hindi flicks).From what I have heard from my friends and cousins is that they changed the story a little bit(there is no incest scene between the father and the daughter) to make it suitable for Indian society.So thats an exact copy of Oldboy!! But movies like "If Only", "100 days with Mr. Arrogant", "Daisy" aint anything like "A Walk to Remember".


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2011)

^I know that. They share a theme only nothing else whereas "A walk to Remember" and "A millionaire's first" love matches in concept, execution and main twists and turns.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys I remember watching a movie when I was in my Teens. I think its a horror movie in which we have a brother and sister. They find a strange dice or something which when held, opens wall and they can see other world. Any idea which  movie is this?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2011)

Zathura or Jumanji


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I remember watching a movie when I was in my Teens. I think its a horror movie in which we have a brother and sister. They find a strange dice or something which when held, opens wall and they can see other world. Any idea which  movie is this?



Jumanji?
Zathura?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I remember watching a movie when I was in my Teens. I think its a horror movie in which we have a brother and sister. They find a strange dice or something which when held, opens wall and they can see other world. Any idea which  movie is this?



Jumanji 

@rhitwick: is Saw 7 a.k.a Saw 3D : final chapter ??


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> Another movie by SAW's director
> Insidious (2010) - IMDb



A REAL horror/scary movie after a long time..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2011)

@Zangetsu .... Yes


----------



## asingh (Sep 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I remember watching a movie when I was in my Teens. I think its a horror movie in which we have a brother and sister. They find a strange dice or something which when held, opens wall and they can see other world. Any idea which  movie is this?




The only thing with a cube and unleashment of pure hell, is HellRaiser.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2011)

*The Longest Yard (2005) - 6.3/10*
good but no so gr8...some of the scenes are humorous...
KHALI speaking english is funny


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ ya, that is..you should watch 1974 one that is little more serious than that. In my opinion 1974 one is better then 2005 one. little but better


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2011)

^^Almost all the remakes aint upto the originals!!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2011)

'Rocky'...all time favorite..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2011)

*High Fidelity 7.6/10*

Its different and intelligent.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2011)

^^Its a witty and beautiful movie!!!How dija find the scene when Tim Robbins come to the store & Cusack starts thinking about what all he's gonna do to him??


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2011)

After a long time watched a movie.

Limitless :: 7/10

Well movie is really different not generic movie. Only thing I didn't liked in it was that camera effect. bloody gave me Headache. I really liked this movie. It was gr8 how it started and timing were gr8.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just watched a beautiful movie : *Poetry* a.k.a *Shi*!! Again its a MUST MUST watch for those who appreciate an amazing piece of work!! It really moved me. And also the ending is open to interpretation..Now thats what I call thought-provoking!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2011)

*The Orphan Killer (2011) *
it has not got any rating in imdb..but that doesn't mean its a must-not watch...atleast a one time watch for all heavy gore....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Just watched a beautiful movie : *Poetry* a.k.a *Shi*!! Again its a MUST MUST watch for those who appreciate an amazing piece of work!! It really moved me. And also the ending is open to interpretation..Now thats what I call thought-provoking!!



IMDB Link?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 11, 2011)

*My little bride - 9/10*

A good romance movie... Moon Geun Young is adorable..


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 11, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> IMDB Link?


Shi a.k.a Poetry :
Poetry (2010) - IMDb


----------



## asingh (Sep 11, 2011)

Elf : 8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Unborn (2009) - 5/10*
average movie...not up to the mark...some scenes are scary

*The Dark Knight (2008) - 9/10*
amazing movie..i just love the batmobile


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 11, 2011)

*Lover's Concerto* - 8/10
Genre - Romance

*Please Teach Me English* - 8/10 ----> Thanks to *Faun* for recommending this movie... 
Genre - Romantic comedy


----------



## asingh (Sep 11, 2011)

Contagion : 9/10


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 11, 2011)

*Page Eight*. I loved it.
IMDb - Page Eight (2011)


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 12, 2011)

^^Is it that Rachel Weisz & Bill Nighy movie?


----------



## mitraark (Sep 12, 2011)

WAtched Mr. Perfect (2011) the telugu movie yesterday , i really liked it , definitely in my top 3 telugu movies.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 12, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> watched Matrix Trilogy. Its was very good . would give it 9/10.
> what should i watch next?



you can check 

Chris nolan's : 
(Mind fcuk)Memento, Inception
(Action)Batman trilogy, The Prestige
(Crime & Drama)Insomnia

Guy Ritchie's :
(Crime & comic)Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, Snatch
(Crime)Sherlock Holmes and Revolver


Darren Afronofsky's :
(Mind Fcuk)Requiem for a Dream,Pi, Black Swan  
(Action & Drama)The Wrestler, The Fighter 

Zack Snyder's :
(Action)300, Watchmen 

David Fincher's :
(Mind Fcuk) Fight Club, Seven 
(Drama)The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, The Social Network

Steven Spielberg's :
(War)Schindler's List,Saving Private Ryan, Empire of the Sun
(Action)Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, Minority Report
(Drama)Catch Me If You Can, Munich, The Terminal 

Quentin Tarantino's :
(Action Gangster)  Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction 
(Action) Kill Bill 
(War)Inglourious Basterds 

Michael Mann's : 
(Drama)The Aviator, collateral, Insider
(Action Gangster)Public Enemies   

Curtis Hanson's :
(Drama)L.A. Confidential, Wonder Boys, 8 Mile

Ron Howard's :
(Drama)A Beautiful Mind, The Da Vinci Code, Frost/Nixon

Ridley Scott's :
(Drama)Alien
(Action)Gladiator, Black Hawk Down, Body of Lies, Robin Hood
(Action Gangster)American Gangster

Martin Scorsese's :
(Action) Raging Bull, Gangs of New York, Taxi Driver
(Action Gangster)Goodfellas
(Drama)The Aviator, The Departed, Shutter Island

Roman Polanski's :
(Drama)Chinatown, The Ghost Writer
(War)The Pianist 

Stanley Kubrick's :
(Drama)A Clockwork Orange, 2001: A Space Odyssey
(War)Paths of Glory, Full Metal Jacket
(Drama horror)The Shining 

Clint Eastwood's
(Action)Million Dollar Baby
(Drama)Unforgiven, Mystic River

David Lynch's :
(Drama)The Elephant Man, Mulholland Drive

Frank Darabont's :
(Crime)The Shawshank Redemption, The Green Mile, the Mist

Francis Ford Coppola's :
(Action Gangster)The Godfather Series
(War)Apocalypse Now

Peter Jackson's :
(Drama) The Lord of the Rings, King Kong

John McTiernan's :
(Action)  Predator Series, Die Hard Series

Jonathan Demme's :
(Drama) The Silence of the Lambs,  Philadelphia

If i left any good director's movie or any movie from the mentioned director, Please update. Thanks in advance


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

^^nice list


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 12, 2011)

hey guys I found and interesting blog about copy-paste movies

*whocopywho.blogspot.com/


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Is it that Rachel Weisz & Bill Nighy movie?



Yes! There is no other Page Eight afaik!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2011)

OFF-TOPIC: My fiancée is pushing me to watch *P.S. I Love You*. Considering the serious ones we like, should i watch it? She forced me to watch *The Notebook* too, which was kinda ok and predictable.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2011)

The Notebook is a nice movie.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 12, 2011)

Rahim said:


> OFF-TOPIC: My fiancée is pushing me to watch *P.S. I Love You*. Considering the serious ones we like, should i watch it? She forced me to watch *The Notebook* too, which was kinda ok and predictable.



P.S. I Love You, is a gr8 movie... Might make u weep..


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup PS: I Love is really a good one


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 12, 2011)

Rahim said:


> OFF-TOPIC: My fiancée is pushing me to watch *P.S. I Love You*. Considering the serious ones we like, should i watch it? She forced me to watch *The Notebook* too, which was kinda ok and predictable.



Its your call buddy!!If you are a sucker for Hollywood romantic movies then go for it and yes I said "Hollywood romantic" 'cause for some reason I don't connect & empathize with the characters except for the ones in *Before Sunrise*. But on the other hand some of the Korean and Japanese romantic movies have brought me very close to shedding a tear!! If you really wanna weep then gecha hands on some Korean and Jap ones.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2011)

She also told me that it will make me weep. I too never connected with Hollywood Romantic movies.  Two opposites are getting married!! Think i have to give it a shot for her 

Korean gems are... well... real gems.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 12, 2011)

^^Why duncha do tit for tat?? Make her watch *Before Sunrise* and *Before Sunset* and *Casablanca*. Those are some of the best romantic flicks that Hollywood has churned out so far!!If you haven't watched 'em then you'll be glad too!! 



pratik385 said:


> If i left any good director's movie or any movie from the mentioned director, Please update. Thanks in advance



You certainly left out a few and definitely one of the greatest in the history of movie making - Akira Kurosawa!!! Some of his best movies according to me :
Shinchin no Samurai a.k.a Seven Samurais
Rashomon
Yojimbo
Madadayo
High and Low
and there are many more but I can't remember most of 'em right now.

Some great Hollywood flicks :
Almost all Hitchcock's and Welles' flicks!!
Casablanca


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 12, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Why duncha do tit for tat?? Make her watch *Before Sunrise* and *Before Sunset* and *Casablanca*. Those are some of the best romantic flicks that Hollywood has churned out so far!!If you haven't watched 'em then you'll be glad too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update !!!
I left out oldies and also i dont watch korean, Japs or chinese flicks i dont like it as i dont understand the language !


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Why duncha do tit for tat?? Make her watch *Before Sunrise* and *Before Sunset* and *Casablanca*. Those are some of the best romantic flicks that Hollywood has churned out so far!!If you haven't watched 'em then you'll be glad too!!


Thanks yaar!


PS. I Love You. Quite an average and hollow movie for me. I can't understand why one ends up crying? The Notebook still had that passion and craziness but ILY had too many stupid characters.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

Rahim said:


> She also told me that it will make me weep. I too never connected with Hollywood Romantic movies.  Two opposites are getting married!! Think i have to give it a shot for her



It's no fun when two are alike in thoughts. Life would be so boring then.



Rahim said:


> Thanks yaar!
> 
> 
> PS. I Love You. Quite an average and hollow movie for me. I can't understand why one ends up crying? The Notebook still had that passion and craziness but ILY had too many stupid characters.



Before Sunset is much better.

I didn't like Before Sunrise. The making out scene ruined the movie for me. It was totally unexpected and out of blue.

Notebook - The guy was so passionate about the girl, the only thing likeable about it.

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnwzj4Gn741qamgpmo1_500.png


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 12, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> If you really wanna weep then gecha hands on some Korean and Jap ones.



So true...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2011)

@Rahim, did you already watch the movie?!! 

Its good till it reaches climax...

Not a great movie and obviously not a tear-jerker. Then again I've heard gals having a too-much soft heart...

Make her watch,
If only
Sweet November
Away from her
City of angels
Sweet November
(A walk to remember)

Hollywood I find does not prepare heart wrenching sad movies. They show that falling in and out of love is too easy. People move on as the sun rises the next day.

Korea is best in melodrama...hands down.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2011)

^Yah i have watched it right now and told her its bekaar for me, she has watched it twice and both times cried like a baby 
She labelled me a hard critic  and said you will like If Only....i think watching with her might be a better option.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^..I guess its time to pay some heed to my advice!!Make her watch Before Sunrise and Before Sunset and Casablanca. Also of the movies listed by *rhitwick* , only Away from Her is a very good movie. You guys watch that too!!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 13, 2011)

^I have already asked her to watch those. We are getting married in a month, so will watch plenty with her


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh congrats in advance!! so she is your fiancee!! well thats true..you guys will have lotta time to watch those movies!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2011)

*Psycho (1960) - 9/10*
amazing movie..the scenes are so entertaining & ending is good too


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2011)

@Rahim................ we get to know the breaking (or joining !) news this way?!!! Bad.

But congrats...!!! do remember to post marriage photos...


----------



## a_medico (Sep 14, 2011)

*Precious* - Gem. But heavily depressing in parts. Great characterization. 3 more characters including Mariah Carey (who is unrecognizable) besides the main protagonist, Precious, are worth mentioning for their roles. Strong drama. Subtitles recommended because the accent was as good as Scottish or Irish.

P.S. Its not a brainfck movie but it fcks your brain in every possible way.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2011)

@Rahim....one advice DO NOT WATCH HALLPASS with her....


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 14, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^I have already asked her to watch those. We are getting married in a month, so will watch plenty with her


Congrats Rahim!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 14, 2011)

Just completed *Precious*.  It is definitely one of the better movies I've seen in a long time. Thanks to *a_medico* for recommending it. 8/10
Also saw Apharan again. I keep on re-watching Prakash Jha's movies.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody  Custom user title mein likha hua hai!!!

*Pardes*. Amazing acting by SRK.


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Thanks everybody  Custom user title mein likha hua hai!!!
> 
> *Pardes*. Amazing acting by SRK.



Congrats. Hope you still get time to visit the phorums....!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2011)

*Saw II (2005) - 7/10*
kind of ok when compared with part 1....no so good


----------



## Tenida (Sep 15, 2011)

*Few Good Adventure movies*

*Stand by Me
Into the Wild
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid 
Children of Heaven
Braveheart (1995)
The Goonies (1985)
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid (1969) 
The Great Escape (1963) 
Spirited Away ( Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi ) (2002)
Ben-Hur (1959) 
Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986)
The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)
ET: The Extra-Terrestrial (1982)
The Magnificent Seven (1960)*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

*Big Daddy (1999) - 7/10*
excellent movie...filled with comedy & touchy moments...


----------



## a_medico (Sep 15, 2011)

*The ward* - Ripoff of _Sucker Punch_ and a major psychiatric disorder movie (wont name just to avoid spoilers). Watch sucker punch instead. Not a bad movie though. But always good to watch the originals.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 15, 2011)

Watched Four Lions.Definitely a must watch.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 16, 2011)

^ Welcome to the club. Which was the best character for you? Mine was Waj.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2011)

*The Hunt for Red October*.
The Hunt for Red October (1990) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2011)

*Ranjana Ami Ar Asbo na* *9/10*

This could be one of the best bengali movies of this year. 

Based on rock band culture. 
A girl comes to Kolkata to her idol rockstar. Who in his old age still in demand very much. He tries to take advantage of her but circumstances make them two unlikely partners. 

Great acting by everyone and Anjan Dutta used all his old gems in this movie. 

A tight script (apart from the hotel fiasco scene), sharp dialogs with awesome songs...hats off.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2011)

A better review here Ranjana Ami Ar Ashbona bengali Movie Review â€“ Movie Reviews - Bengali – Bangla Songs, Music, Kolkata News, videos, gallery, kolkata portal


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Ranjan Ami Ar Asbo na* *9/10*


Shame on me, as a Bengali I haven't watched it while you did!
How will I get it anyway?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2011)

(me a bengali too) 
And its available in DVD...


----------



## a_medico (Sep 16, 2011)

^^^ Do you both have Trishul tatoo on your right shoulders?

*Zindagi Na Mile Dobara* - DCH glorified. Hritik overacts(even though his character demands it). Abhay Deol is good as ever. Farhan best of the lot but I still think he was much better in Karthik calling karthik and Luck by Chance. Kalki is getting monotonous. Still, a good movie to sum up.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 16, 2011)

Life Cyles (description & a picture of it tonight in the 'post your latest purchase thread')

Baraka (off-beat movie)

ghost-dog : way of the samurai


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2011)

@A_medico, no no its the locket!!!

And on ZNMD, its a boring good movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 16, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *The ward* - Ripoff of _Sucker Punch_ and a major psychiatric disorder movie (wont name just to avoid spoilers). Watch sucker punch instead. Not a bad movie though. But always good to watch the originals.


Not exactly a rip-off of Sucker Punch, but the more on the lines of the other movie you're thinking about. The only thing you can attribute this movie against Sucker Punch is an all female star cast (mostly) and the deranged asylum set-up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2011)

*Caught (1996) - 6.5/10*
acting is damn good...also the story but moves in slow pace...


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ Do you both have Trishul tatoo on your right shoulders?


Nope


----------



## a_medico (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Well then thats something common!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 16, 2011)

watched Days of summer again, was really nice and music also is good 8/10 
the direction is good and ending is nice 

PS: Dont watch this one for now, Rahim and furious_gamer


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2011)

Finished watching *1778 stories of me and my wife* (Jap)!!Now thats how a REAL Tear-Jerker should be, though I felt the last half an hour was a bit stretched. Hollywood should take a leaf outta the Japs' tearjerkers!!

Oh BTW the lead actress is the one in Ima, ai ni yukimasu(Be With You)..If anyone hasn't watched that please give it a shot!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 16, 2011)

Movies Watched this Year
127 Hours - 8/10
The King's Speech - 7.5/10
Shawshank Redemption- 8.5/10
Source Code-7.5/10
Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara - 6.5/10
Ready- 4/10
Fast Five - 8/10
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 - 9.5/10
X MEN First Class - 8/10


----------



## Neuron (Sep 16, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^ Welcome to the club. Which was the best character for you? Mine was Waj.



Mine too.No question.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2011)

*Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen (2010) - 6.5/10*
fighting is ok...gets boring in the middle..ending is good


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 17, 2011)

*The Ledge*. Nice.
The Ledge (2011) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2011)

*Captain America 6.5/10*

Disappointed!

From superhero movies I expect action and till it comes in this movie it was already at the end.

Boring at times and non-existent 3D in 75% of the movie.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 17, 2011)

Watched *Rang Milanti* at Priya....what a super movie...seriously.*10/10*.Bengali film should be like this....far better than bollywood masala.Please friend go and watch this fantastic awesome film.
Cheers


----------



## mrintech (Sep 18, 2011)

The Pianist: The Pianist (2002) - IMDb - 10/10 & Must Watch Movie 

Adrien Brody Rocks


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hanna(2011) - Could have had a better climax!! But till the last 15 mins or so the movie was brilliant!!


----------



## Neuron (Sep 18, 2011)

Another Year - 7.8/10 .I'm really amazed how these people make movies out of nothing.This movie doesn't have a serious story,atleast not for me.Only pure and realistic acting,that's all there is.


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2011)

2 Weeks Notice.

10/10


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 19, 2011)

mrintech said:


> The Pianist: The Pianist (2002) - IMDb - 10/10 & Must Watch Movie
> 
> Adrien Brody Rocks



Great movie,I always like war movies.
Oh yes Adrien Brody acted really well 

Any update to the list?

Saving private ryan
Schindler's List 
Downfall
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Platoon 
Tora Tora
The Thin Red Line
Valkyrie
The Pianist 
Black Hawk Down 
Behind Enemy Lines
Enemy at the Gates


----------



## mrintech (Sep 19, 2011)

I have watched the following in bold:



pratik385 said:


> Any update to the list?
> 
> *Saving private ryan* - 8/10
> *Schindler's List* - 10/10
> ...



Will check out the rest soon


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2011)

Friends with benefits - 7/10....a good one 

Envy - 4/10...expected a killer comedy with Ben stiller and Black jack together...however was disappointed


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 19, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Great movie,I always like war movies.
> Oh yes Adrien Brody acted really well
> 
> Any update to the list?
> ...



Missed some jewels like:

Bridge Over River Kwai
A Bridge too Far
Where Eagles Dare
The Longest Day.............over the top off my head!!

And not exactly on the same lines but still a great war movie - *Great Escape*!!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh yes Great Escape, it is nice 
Thank god thinkdigit is allowed in my company, many sites are blocked by websense :/


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2011)

*Saw 3 (2006) - 7/10*
found it to be better than part 2...also the mysteries of part 1 was disclosed in this...


*Sleepaway Camp III: Teenage Wasteland (1989) - 5/10*
kind of average horror...but some scenes were unnecessary


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 for great escape. this is the oldest movie I have ever seen.But simply super movie


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2011)

@ *pratik385* - Recollected today morning the name of the movie : *Taeguki* a.k.a *Brotherhood of War*. This was the name I was trying to recollect yesterday but in vain!! Luckily did click me today morning!!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay man, will d/w mentioned names mate


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2011)

*Felicia's Journey 7.5/10*

Movie plot as per IMDB,


> A lonely middle-aged catering manager spends all of his time studying tapes of an eccentric TV chef. Meanwhile, a young woman is making her way from Ireland to find her boy friend, who moved to England to get a job in a lawn-mower factory. On arrival, she makes an early contact with the caterer, who recommends a boarding room to her. Slowly, it is revealed that the caterer has in fact befriended and subsequently abused more than a dozen young women. He, of course, now sets his site on this woman.



Reading this far you have already assumed that this is another serial killer movie but that is where the similarity ends and that is exactly where the movie starts.
Its a drama rather a thriller. Throughout the movie it keeps a undertone of suspense.
Pace is slow, so if you are not used to watching dramas, you might not like it, but if you are looking for a good movie with a different plot and strong acting. This is it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just watched *Dirty Dozen*!! Another very good war movie though war scenes are only at the last half an hour or so.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2011)

^^A Very Long Engagement


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

*OLD Masterpiece*
*1)12 Angry Men(1957)*-10/10 *IMDB*
*The defense and the prosecution have rested and the jury is filing into the jury room to decide if a young Spanish-American is guilty or innocent of murdering his father. What begins as an open and shut case of murder soon becomes a mini-drama of each of the jurors' prejudices and preconceptions about the trial, the accused, and each other. Based on the play, all of the action takes place on the stage of the jury room. *
Buy it* here*
*2)Bicycle Thieves*(1948) 9.5/10
*A poor young father in postwar-ravaged Rome who finally finds work putting up Rita Hayworth posters around town, only to have his precious bicycle stolen the first day on the job. In a light moment as the father and his young son chase after the thief, the boy attempts to relieve himself against a wall, and his father lets him know they don't have time for that. In another scene, the father tracks the thief into the kitchen of a brothel. *
*IMDB*
Buy it *here*


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2011)

^^12 Angry Men is one of the classics & a gem from Hollywood. For me it is one of the best directorial efforts from Hollywood and it should be spoken in the same breath as Citizen Kane,Casablanca,Hitchcock & Copolla's greatest!!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

i really want to watch 12 angry men and Bicycle thieves but dont have time :/
whats the running time of the movies? 
there was one movie that has running time of 3hrs + but Im not remembering its name 

ive seen Dirty Dozen and Empire of the sun. Very good movies, but not great ones.
Dirty Dozen is quite funny at times


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 21, 2011)

their are lot of movies with run-time more then 3 Hours. Like. Godfather triology, LOTR triology, and many more.

Well here Run-time of "12 Angry Men" is 1:36:08.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

damn iam not remembering the name of that movie which i didnt watch due to its run time was over 3hrs. Whats the run time of downfall  naah its 155min !



pratik385 said:


> Great movie,I always like war movies.
> Oh yes Adrien Brody acted really well
> 
> Any update to the list?
> ...





ssb1551 said:


> Missed some jewels like:
> 
> Bridge Over River Kwai
> A Bridge too Far
> ...





ssb1551 said:


> @ *pratik385* - Recollected today morning the name of the movie : *Taeguki* a.k.a *Brotherhood of War*. This was the name I was trying to recollect yesterday but in vain!! Luckily did click me today morning!!



Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)
Paratroop Command (1955)
Where Eagles Dare (1968)
Cross of Iron (1977)
Letters from Iwo Jima (2006)

Done mate ive plenty of war movies now, ive many in my hdd but havent seen, d.w rest 

Thanks


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *OLD Masterpiece*
> *1)12 Angry Men(1957)*-10/10 *IMDB*
> *The defense and the prosecution have rested and the jury is filing into the jury room to decide if a young Spanish-American is guilty or innocent of murdering his father. What begins as an open and shut case of murder soon becomes a mini-drama of each of the jurors' prejudices and preconceptions about the trial, the accused, and each other. Based on the play, all of the action takes place on the stage of the jury room. *
> Buy it* here*
> ...



12 Angry man-
Run time-1hr 36 min
Bcycle thieves
Runtime-1hr 33 min.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> 12 Angry man-
> Run time-1hr 36 min
> Bcycle thieves
> Runtime-1hr 33 min.



Thanks man


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

*Saw 4 (2007) - 7.5/10*
jigsaw rulez...starting scene is superb....

*Inglourious Basterds (2009) - 6.5/10*
not so gr8...acting is brilliant...but still lacks the punch


----------



## Neuron (Sep 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Inglourious Basterds (2009) - 6.5/10*
> not so gr8...acting is brilliant...but still lacks the punch



 That is one of the best movies for me.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 21, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Zathura or Jumanji





v.Na5h said:


> Jumanji?
> Zathura?





Zangetsu said:


> Jumanji





asingh said:


> The only thing with a cube and unleashment of pure hell, is HellRaiser.



Guys I'm sorry for the late reply. I was asking about a movie which I watched and unable to remember. It's basically a horror movie. There are brother, sister and step mother.
The only answer which I think is near looks like hell raiser.

Also Zathura  released later than 2000 so that doesn't qualify and Jumanji is not exactly a horror movie.


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2011)

Seven Swords : 9/10

Some of the best sword action scenes I have ever seen.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2011)

@Zangetsu, could u make a list of all the horror movies you've seen recently...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2011)

Neuron said:


> That is one of the best movies for me.



i know but gets boring in the middle 



rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, could u make a list of all the horror movies you've seen recently...



hehe..why so...u have seen more than me (horror)...


*Doghouse (2009) -6/10*
from start to end this movie is humorous though a horror genre..its comedy horror


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Cool Hand Luke (1967) - 8/10*
Good old movie. Nice act by Paul Newman. He was really cool in this movie. 
Liners in this movie was really good. Watched it yesterday night


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 22, 2011)

*Insidious 8/10*
One of the good horror movies that I have seen recently. Should admit haven't seen many good recently. I liked the twist at the end.

Maybe somebody could post must watch Horror list. @Zangetsu, how about you posting one?


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 22, 2011)

yup
Zangetsu, make a list of must watch horror, new and old both


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2011)

^^Hmm..I watch a lot of horror movies & post it here as soon as i complete watching...

Ok..I will try to cover most I have watched..but I m not sure that everybody will like all those movies in the list..coz I watch it for pure entertainment..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> hehe..why so...u have seen more than me (horror)...



Because you have posted some movies that I have not watched. 

And, till I replied this I found that my demand is the voice of TDF 

Go ahead, make a list.

Watched and to be watched.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 23, 2011)

*American Psycho*. Another typical psycho movie which I didn't understand, again. Same like _The Machinist_ by the same actor. If CB weren't involved in this I'd have put it in _Must Not_.

American Psycho (2000) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Big Nothing - 7.3/10*
Watched it yesterday. Kind of a freaky movie, but was good 
Simon pegg and David shwimmer were good. And some sequences were SAW like


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Hmm..I watch a lot of horror movies & post it here as soon as i complete watching...
> 
> Ok..I will try to cover most I have watched..but I m not sure that everybody will like all those movies in the list..coz I watch it for pure entertainment..



make sure u dont include the slasher/gore ones like saw silent hill, hostel etc etc
or make two different list

1. supernatural/ghost/exorcism
2. violence/gore/sadism/slasher

suggest some zombie movies too...


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes man i really hate gore/slasher ones
I like supernatural/ghost/exorcism


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2011)

Come on guys...He's asked to make a list of horror movies that he has seen...

Hence his list would include everything he has watched till date and would come with a "take it or leave it" tag.

Zangetsu, zayda tention nahi lene ka...make one list.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 23, 2011)

Goin for mahesh babu's  dookudu movie-second show 2day...hope its a must watch...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2011)

After a long time he has done amovie. The only star in your tollywood industry that I find deserves to be called a star.

Do post your review of d movie.

/offtopic, ur toolbar. The logout button is not working. Clicking on it brings to home page.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> After a long time he has done amovie. The only star in your tollywood industry that I find deserves to be called a star.
> 
> Do post your review of d movie.
> 
> /offtopic, ur toolbar. The logout button is not working. Clicking on it brings to home page.



/OT ya i will fix it when i get time  ..i think u r a good tester rit? 

btw for time being click on subscribed thread ....after load...click logout button..


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Come on guys...He's asked to make a list of horror movies that he has seen...
> 
> Hence his list would include everything he has watched till date and would come with a "take it or leave it" tag.
> 
> Zangetsu, zayda tention nahi lene ka...make one list.



there is nothing wrong being well organised !
being one, he will also get more names


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2011)

Tester...Hmmm.

I earn my bread and butter by testing  
I'm a professional.

And, I wanted the "log out" feature for a long time, u know. Then u did. Then it worked, and since few months its broken. I thought u've stopped suppoerting it so did not report to u.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Tester...Hmmm.
> 
> I earn my bread and butter by testing
> I'm a professional.
> ...



Sure i will fix now as i have no work in ofc ...do report me bugs  n i will try to fix whenever free ...btw am a developer


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2011)

I need some time to make the list due to busy work @office...

till then

*Saw 5 (2008) - 6.5/10*
this movie is getting more gory with each part...really njoyed this one...
the whole story is connected...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2011)

mausam is awesome

8.5/10
family treat after a long time


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ really I just read *Yahoo's mausam review* it says 

*Rating: *1/2*

here is the link to *review page*


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 24, 2011)

*The Conspirator*. Fantastic drama. A 7.5 from me.
The Conspirator (2010) - IMDb


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> After a long time he has done amovie. The only star in your tollywood industry that I find deserves to be called a star.
> 
> Do post your review of d movie.
> 
> /offtopic, ur toolbar. The logout button is not working. Clicking on it brings to home page.



Saw him in Pokiri...was awesome. Good actor for sure.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *The Conspirator*. Fantastic drama. A 7.5 from me.
> The Conspirator (2010) - IMDb



Finally someone in the forum other than I watched *Conspirator*!!No extravaganza, no grandiose sets and the best part is - director hasn't tried to appease the American audience!!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ really I just read *Yahoo's mausam review* it says
> 
> *Rating: *1/2*
> 
> here is the link to *review page*



well i dont care about reviews
actually i dont watch movies on the basis of critics or other reviews

I honestly like this movie 
many others would too

half of the people's state of mind changes towards anything if they learned something negative before experiencing it


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 24, 2011)

*As good as it gets - 8/10*
I watched it again yesterday night...
Amazing, Jack and Helen hunt were fantastic. Helen was so beautiful and Jack blow everyone with his skills. Loved it


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2011)

*Johnny English: Reborn 6.8/10*

Laugh is guaranteed on some old and repeated gags.

Rowan Atkinson carries this movie on his responsible shoulder. Watch only for him. A timepass movie. Expect nothing else.

*The Samurai of Ayothaya (2010) - IMDb*

Good fight scenes. Watched without subs so don't actually know what happened. But seemed like a revenge drama.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 24, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Johnny English: Reborn 6.8/10*
> 
> Laugh is guaranteed on some old and repeated gags.
> 
> Rowan Atkinson carries this movie on his responsible shoulder. Watch only for him. A timepass movie. Expect nothing else.



Was missing Atkinson for a while.Gotta watch this.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 24, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Johnny English: Reborn 6.8/10*


DVD released? or you watched in theatre?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Johnny English: Reborn 6.8/10*
> 
> Laugh is guaranteed on some old and repeated gags.
> 
> Rowan Atkinson carries this movie on his responsible shoulder. Watch only for him. A timepass movie. Expect nothing else.


Oh dam! I missed checking the local listings. Need to watch this, as I loved the first one.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> DVD released? or you watched in theatre?


Theatre.


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Oh dam! I missed checking the local listings. Need to watch this, as I loved the first one.


I caught it in Cinemax... I think all major multiplexes released this but, due to "Mausam" expect fewer shows.

*Insidious 7/10*

Didn't anyone of you found it similar to *Poltergeist*. Well, I know Poltergeist is a kind of demon and there could be numerous movies based on the theme but extraction and other things were also somewhat matching.

Good scares till mid of the movie then it started degrading or rather getting comical.

Still, good but "The Rite" is better.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Theatre.
> 
> I caught it in Cinemax... I think all major multiplexes released this but, due to "Mausam" expect fewer shows.


The Cinemax which opened near our office has Mausam and Meri Brother Ki Dulhan showing right now. However, there are multiple shows of it in Broadway. So might as well go there. 



rhitwick said:


> Didn't anyone of you found it similar to *Poltergeist*. Well, I know Poltergeist is a kind of demon and there could be numerous movies based on the theme but extraction and other things were also somewhat matching.


Spot on. However, Poltergeist was much better as it had the 80's charm to it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2011)

*Saw 6 (2009) - 6.5/10*
more secrets revealed...nice one...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2011)

*Tucker and Dale vs. Evil 7.7/10*

A very good slasher black comedy.

Watch it. Good laughs are for sure.

A quote from the movie,


> Dale: You thought I looked like some kind of freak?
> Allison: We misjudged you Dale. I'm... I'm really sorry.
> Dale: Don't be sorry, it's my fault. I should have known if a guy like me talked to a girl like you, somebody would end up dead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2011)

*Flash Point(2007) - 7.5/10*
amazing fight scenes...ending fight just brilliant


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2011)

You have just watched a movie of Donnie Yen. 

Watch his other marvels,

Ip Man
Ip Man 2
Shat po lang
Dragon Tiger Gate


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2011)

Few movies that I watch this week..

*Curious Case of Benjamin button* .......... superb ... simply superb .... who so ever wrote the screenplay did one spectacular job, add to it, quality direction and top notch performances and you got yourself a worth oscar nominated movie. The story has a very "*Forest Gump*" like epic feeling, the entire journey has been shown from the eyes of Benjamin that takes you all emotions high in to the world of, family, friendship, love, hate, forgiveness, acceptance and everything that we all relate to. There is so much to learn from this kind of cinema. Its a must watch for every mature individual who respects, love live and its predicaments  ...... *7/10*

*The next three days* .... Another absolutely enjoyable movie. Its a thriller to begin with. The plot revolves around a couple *(Russel Crow and Elizabeth Banks) *where the wife has been accused of a murder and to what extent the husband goes in order to get his wife out of prison. Dont get me wrong it might look like a cheesy thriller, but infact if you let you belief to suspend a little, this is an absolute rocking thriller with amazing performances that adds to the high emotional dose. Another must watch ...... *6.8/10*

*The bang bang club* ... This is an altogether different cinema .... The plot (which is based on true story, and not just events) takes you in to a journey of 4 combat photographers that take the assignment in South Africa during the end days of the countries Apartheid. Their experience, sharing, pain, anguish everything is captured so very realistically. Scenes are shot with a decent brutality that succeeds in giving us the horrific picture of what it would have been to be a part of a combat photographer, who does everything and takes every risk to get that one, just one perfect shot .......... very decently directed .... *6.8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2011)

*Fatal Contact 6.5/10*

Good martial arts movie. Fight scenes are choreographed very well. But comes with a weak story and an unnecessary subplot keeps on dragging.

You could skip the story and watch the fight scenes alone.


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> You have just watched a movie of Donnie Yen.
> 
> Watch his other marvels,
> 
> ...



Yea, will be watching these soon.

If you want more Martial Arts, let me know.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Limitless - 7.5/10*

A very good thriller movie...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Carver (2008) - 5.5/10*
movie say's its based on actual events & if its true then the scenes are really brutal..



rhitwick said:


> You have just watched a movie of Donnie Yen.
> 
> Watch his other marvels,
> 
> ...



I have seen all above except the 2nd last & last


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2011)

@Zangetsu, why don't u include IMDB link with ur post... plz practice it from next time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, why don't u include IMDB link with ur post... plz practice it from next time.



I m a bit lazy @work....
i include the year of release at least to make it clear 

as promised the list of horror I have seen recently



*S.No*
|
*movies I have watched*

1|Psycho (1960)
2|The Shining (1980)
3|The Thing (1982)
4|Grindhouse (2007)
5|I Saw the Devil (2010)
5|Saw (1-6)
6|The Wicker Man (1973)
7|carver (2008)
8|High Tension (2003)
9|Sleepaway Camp III: Teenage Wasteland(1990)
10|The Unborn (2009)
11|The Orphan Killer(2011)
12|Timber Falls (2007)
13|Laid to Rest (2009)
14|Severance (2006)
15|The Gravedancers (2006)
16|Ravenous(1999)
17|Rest Stop (2006)
18|Rest Stop: Don't Look Back (2008)
19|What Lies Beneath(2000)
20|Mulberry Street(2006)
21|Halloween II (2009)
22|Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon(2006)
23|Rogue (2007)
24|The Echo (2008)
25|Antropophagus(1980)
26|Carriers(2009)
27|Night of the Demons (1988)
28|Night of the Demons 2(1994)
29|From Within(2008)
30|Wicked Little Things(2006)
31|Sleepaway Camp (1983)
32|I Spit on Your Grave(2010)
33|Frontière(s)(2007)
34|Salvage (2009)
35|Suspiria(1977)
36|See No Evil(2006)
37|Altered (2006)
38|Lighthouse(1999)
39|Thirst(2009)
40|The Uninvited(2009)
41|Dark Floors(2008)
42|Phantasm(1979)
43|The Clinic(2010)
44|The Collector(2009)
45|Cloverfield(2008)
46|Dead End (2003)
47|Trick 'r Treat(2007)
48|Cabin Fever(2002)
49|Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever(2009)
50|Inside(2007)

I have only made till 50...there are more


----------



## quan chi (Sep 25, 2011)

*SINGAM* nice popcorn movie.even the climax is better than the remake.


----------



## DanMonster (Sep 25, 2011)

Die Hard 4 ! - Hackin Kinda Stuff
Fast Five , Saw - All Series, How To Train Your Dragon-Animated, Etc ETc!


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2011)

Bunraku. Good cast, decent movie. Excellent action scenes. Good back ground score. Is a different style of  movie making.

8/10


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

Wasn't this the Must watch movies?? What happened?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2011)

^^I know!!Even I'm wondering the same how so many must-not-be-watched movies are being posted here!!I even posted either here or in the other thread that we should make a thread for recently watched movies - no matter good or how pathetically bad it might be.I don't wanna name some of those terrible movies that have been posted here for the obvious reason that those guys might be hurt but c'on this is *MUST WATCH MOVIES* thread.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

^^This used to be my reference thread, found some really good movies here.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m a bit lazy @work....
> i include the year of release at least to make it clear
> 
> as promised the list of horror I have seen recently
> ...



thanks mate for the list


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2011)

Must watch or Must Not watch is totally a viewers perspective, finally you have to decide by reading the synopses and few reviews if the movie is worth a watch per your taste/prefered genre. Poster cannot be held responsible/blamed/pointed for sharing his take, neither can or should be judged his cinema maturity merely on this fact.

I can take myself as an example ...... it rarely happens but it does..... that a movie loved buy most and critically acclaimed as well is not at all liked by me, *"I saw the devil"* is the perfect example .... For me it was poor, no value in any department I can think off, but then as I said different individual different taste, expectations. etc. There are other examples as well, like the scream series, for me was totally pathetic, crap to the hell, but we have people who simply loved the series, I respect that and would not judge them on the fact that they posted it in must watch, where as for me its a must not. ... 

I hope I made some sense ....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2011)

@Zangetsu, thanx for the list.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 25, 2011)

*Kugfu hustle*-Set in Canton, China in the 1940s, the story revolves in a town ruled by the Axe Gang, Sing who desperately wants to become a member. He stumbles into a slum ruled by eccentric landlords who turns out to be the greatest kung-fu masters in disguise. Sing's actions eventually cause the Axe Gang and the slumlords to engage in an explosive kung-fu battle. Only one side will win and only one hero will emerge as the greatest kung-fu master of all. 
*8/10*


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2011)

The Town. 8/10



Tenida said:


> *Kugfu hustle*-Set in Canton, China in the 1940s, the story revolves in a town ruled by the Axe Gang, Sing who desperately wants to become a member. He stumbles into a slum ruled by eccentric landlords who turns out to be the greatest kung-fu masters in disguise. Sing's actions eventually cause the Axe Gang and the slumlords to engage in an explosive kung-fu battle. Only one side will win and only one hero will emerge as the greatest kung-fu master of all.
> *8/10*



Watch Shaolin Soccer too.  !


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 26, 2011)

* Transformers: Dark of the Moon*. Funny, very funny. Hated the new girl.
*m.imdb.com/title/tt1399103


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Dookudu- 4/5 - Very good movie with awsome comedy.Mahesh Babu rocks.Must watch for telugu movie buffs.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> * Transformers: Dark of the Moon*. Funny, very funny. Hated the new girl.
> Transformers: Dark of the Moon (2011)



yeah i really hated t3, bay ruined it. Only the one who didnt follow Transformers Cartoon series will love it


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2011)

I did not follow Transformers cartoon series. I loved it.



gopi_vbboy said:


> Dookudu- 4/5 - Very good movie with awsome comedy.Mahesh Babu rocks.Must watch for telugu movie buffs.



It has Samantha....another reason to watch this movie 

When would the DVD release with subs ?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 26, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> yeah i really hated t3, bay ruined it. Only the one who didnt follow Transformers Cartoon series will love it


Never read the cartoon series yet I disliked it.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 26, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> yeah i really hated t3, bay ruined it. Only the one who didnt follow Transformers Cartoon series will love it





rhitwick said:


> I did not follow Transformers cartoon series. I loved it.



Thats what i said 



ithehappy said:


> Never read the cartoon series yet I disliked it.



Thats nice, Dubbed walli dekhi kya bhai


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> When would the DVD release with subs ?



Do you watch Telugu movies on DVD on regular basis? If you do you should know that the box office results dictate when the movie DVD is released. Looks like this movie is hit so you will have to wait for a long time. The last Mahesh babu release Khaleja was one year back and still there is  no DVD available for the movie considering that wasn't a hit either.


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2011)

^^
Is this one action. Dookudu..?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I did not follow Transformers cartoon series. I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Samantha was not having any big role...other than two lip kisses  with mb ,songs and some cute actions 

well no idea abt DVD release.I have other mean to get it in 20 days in net 

You can watch many movies legally here.Pokiri is there
*www.youtube.com/user/maatv
*www.youtube.com/user/maamoviez



asingh said:


> ^^
> Is this one action. Dookudu..?



No its comedy mostly


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> well no idea abt DVD release.I have other mean to get it in 20 days in net



I'm sure it will be crappy quality. If its good quality you are talking about can you PM me on the details.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

THOR
7/10
not that bad
one time watch is OK


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2011)

*Mere Brother ki Dulhan 6/10
Body Guard 6.5/10*

offtopic guys maybe we can have one more thread Recently watched movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2011)

Nope. This thread is enough.

b/w if a movie is must or must not, can only be decided when whoever posts the name posts 2-3 lines of his opinion too.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Nope. This thread is enough.
> 
> b/w if a movie is must or must not, can only be decided when whoever posts the name posts 2-3 lines of his opinion too.



So you are saying based on the comments given for the movie we can take a call whether it's a Must watch or Must Not.

I was saying if someone who doesn't visit this thread may check thinking its a list of Must Watch movies but it turns some of the movies are not Must Watch.

Anyways just a suggestion!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2011)

Dude, if that was the intention. This could not have stretched till 415 pages. It would have been only 3-4 pages where each user posted a list of movies which they consider "must watch"

Now, its upto u if u want to continue the tradition.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2011)

@ajayritik: Maybe you can request mods to rename this thread, "General Discussion on Movies".

Btw, not able to watch movie these days. Looks like I would have to do lots of catching up!


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> So you are saying based on the comments given for the movie we can take a call whether it's a Must watch or Must Not.
> 
> I was saying if someone who doesn't visit this thread may check thinking its a list of Must Watch movies but it turns some of the movies are not Must Watch.
> 
> Anyways just a suggestion!



Once you read a post here for a 'good' movie, then do not go blindly and watch it. Read some reviews ask friends.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 27, 2011)

*Enemy at the Gates*-10/10


----------



## Nemes!s (Sep 27, 2011)

Outbreak - Terrific - 9/10


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2011)

Watched 'Final Destination 5'.....the concept remains the same...well the sfx are really nice...worth one time watch...some of the accidents were logically impossible, nothing new though. 6/10


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ after it's First installment nothing is new or changed. Just characters and accidents get changed.

Sometimes I really think why are they continuing with the series. then I get thought it might be because they want to make films on Ways of Unnatural Death. As soon as they find a new way of unnatural Death they make a movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2011)

^^at least SAW series gets interesting & new with each part....

*Seven Samurai (1954) - 8.5/10*
Masterpiece...

*Saw 3D (2010) - 7/10*
finally its over....whole secrets revealed


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 29, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Thats nice, Dubbed walli dekhi kya bhai



Dubbed? Hm...never seen a dubbed one, have no wish. But yes, I always do see with subtitles


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2011)

13 Assassins. 9/10


----------



## mitraark (Sep 29, 2011)

Horrible Bosses , really funny  7.5/10 



gopi_vbboy said:


> dookudu- 4/5 - very good movie with awsome comedy.mahesh babu rocks.must watch for telugu movie buffs.



woooho samantha have to watch this !!!!


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 30, 2011)

*everything must Go :: 6/10*

This is the story about a man who looses his Job, Wife because of his Drinking Problem and all his mistakes. Who have been locked out of his Own house and all his stuff in his yard. He spend next Five days in that Yard, where he meets a young boy, a new neighbor. Does a yard sale to move on. 

this movie is little slow, but keeps u interested  Well Definitely it is not a must watch, But a good Entertainment.


*Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World :: 8/10*

I really loved watching this. Didn't know where the time pass. Not for 1 moment I thought this movie is stretching in spite of movie lengthier then a general Hollywood Movie. this is a story in Napoleon times.  In short British Ship trying to invade a French ship which is heavier,stronger,faster then British ship. British ships faces lot of difficulties, loss but still they move ahead with their captain who holds them together and motivates them to fight.

this is definitely must watch.

*127 Hours :: 7/10*

this movie is also a must  watch. It is real life story about a climber who got stuck in a canyon. Nothing much to say but a must watch. Although Not much of dialogues but good Movie.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> The Town. 8/10



Do you mean this ?

The Town (2010) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah The town nice movie, Ben affleck has done a good job


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Do you mean this ?
> 
> The Town (2010) - IMDb



Mmmm...yea


----------



## KDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> *Mere Brother ki Dulhan 6/10
> Body Guard 6.5/10*
> 
> offtopic guys maybe we can have one more thread Recently watched movies.



6.5 / 10 for Body Guard!! It should be in the must not watch movies section. Its a piece of S#!t !


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> 6.5 / 10 for Body Guard!! It should be in the must not watch movies section. Its a piece of S#!t !



I don't know whether it should go in Must not watch list but definitely is not worth the hype it created.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2011)

*Red State*. Have we gone totally psychic? Non sense of a movie.
My rating- 3/10.
Red State (2011) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2011)

*Merantau*  ..... people who were missing Tony Jha for some quality bone crunching MAs, might rejoice some with a new entrant in to the world of Bone Crunching Martial Arts with *Iko Uwais* from Indonesia with his debut movie and only second from the director. This time we have a new style called *SILAT *like we had Mau Thai with Tony Jha, the result is the same Bone Crunching fight sequences.

However coz this seems to be a pretty new and raw attempt by the team, there are flaws specially in the finishing of the entire look and feel of the movie and fight sequences. But least to say a very decent attempt and I am very sure with time and with new projects, this dude will rock and kick some serious ass. We already have the third installment form the same director with starring this dude called *The Raid* which is gonna release soon, and has a trailer that simply knocks you off. I am looking forward to this as well. 

The story and the screenplay obviously is almost nonexistant, and has the same cliched reason for our hero to pick up the fights, but we all know we do not see there movies for much of a storyline, we enjoy the knuckle cracking good fight sequences and Merantau does not disappoint in that. *6.5/10*


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 1, 2011)

Forbidden Planet :: 8/10

In one word Movie was Awesome. Wow. Happy to watch it. It is like a Father to "Star trek". Start trek is truly inspired from this Movie. Simply Must Watch.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2011)

lol

The Thing (2011) - IMDb


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 2, 2011)

*All Good Things*. If anyone watched please tell me what actually happened. Confused, need to know if I am right.
IMDb - All Good Things (2010)


----------



## asingh (Oct 2, 2011)

X-Men : FC.
10/10


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 2, 2011)

*Paul ::5/10*

IMDB Ratings says 7.5/10. what? Movie is like. Waste of time. I remember some members praising it. Shaun of the Dead was Good but this isn't worth @ all. Senseless Comedies (or any senseless Movies) are not my cup of Tea. For a moment I really Thought I am watching a Bollywood Movie and also I should have posted this in "Not recommended movie" thread.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

Kick-Ass (2010)


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2011)

*Yeshwant* - 9/10. Nana Patekar is the best Indian actor evar.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2011)

*Step Up (2006) - 6.5/10*
njoyable 



asingh said:


> X-Men : FC.
> 10/10



yup...good movie


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone seen Drive yet? It's in theatres now. I feel like watching it.


----------



## eggman (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw it . Personally I went with high hopes after the raving reviews..but I was a bit disappointed  ..6/10 from me..1 time watch...


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

^Thanks.  I'll catch the cheapest show if I find some time for it.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 2, 2011)

*12 Angry Men :: 8/10*

Just Awesome. I was really Ignoring it from a long time because of Black & white Picture. But today I watched it at last and had no regret. Movie is about jury members discussing(to come on conclusion) the fate of an young boy. all their facial expression, Dialogues and screen Play was Awesome.

tonight I am going to watch Green Lantern, was thinking of Sin city but as Green lantern has been finished I am gonna watch that First.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2011)

*Merantau (2009) - 7/10*
indo movie..good fight scenes but can't compare it with Tony Jaa movies..
ending was touchy.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 3, 2011)

Finished watching Transformers Dark of the moon - 8/10 - 10 min ago
better than part 2


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 3, 2011)

*Green Lantern :: 6/10*

A big Disappointment, really not expected this.To me movie was very lengthy and very unnecessary scenes were shown, Could be much much better. Screenplay could have been much better too. I was expecting much, but it was just like an Average Movie.

I did Watch Extended cut(123 Minutes), maybe that spoiled it


----------



## abhidev (Oct 3, 2011)

Horrible Bosses.....really a funny movie (7/10)...have never seen Jenifer Aniston in such a slutty role...well done


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

* Der Untergang aka Downfall* : 9/10
I know i watched it late, had it stored in hdd but didnt get the mood, finally on sat afternoon ive seen it. Really movie is great. As the name tells it completely concentrate on that only. I always like war movies and drama. This was kind of both. Must watch


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys wanna watch 'X-Men FC' but I haven't watched the older versions. So will it go above mine or it doesn't have any link with former one's?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Well, It is Like "Batman Begins" In Batman Series . It is much more interesting If u know who Batman is (Watched other movies of Batman). It can be watched without watching other movies but it won't be that Interesting.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> Finished watching Transformers Dark of the moon - 8/10 - 10 min ago
> better than part 2



I felt the same.



ithehappy said:


> Guys wanna watch 'X-Men FC' but I haven't watched the older versions. So will it go above mine or it doesn't have any link with former one's?


I had the same question a few weeks ago.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I had the same question a few weeks ago.


And you end up with?


> Well, It is Like "Batman Begins" In Batman Series . It is much more interesting If u know who Batman is (Watched other movies of Batman). It can be watched without watching other movies but it won't be that Interesting.


Thanks fyi. I think I should watch the earlier movies to get an idea.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Guys wanna watch 'X-Men FC' but I haven't watched the older versions. So will it go above mine or it doesn't have any link with former one's?



hey I had the same dilemma too
see you need to watch only X Men Origins:Wolverine before X Men FC

because before Origins..there was not proper sequence of series
everybody was releasing their own plot of X Men sereis 'coz they thought audience just only like some mutant action and no sequential story at all

but thanks to the director of X Men O:W...things are going to be normal again
and if my predictions are correct, then we'd be going to get these movies in future(well according to original series in comics)
X Men Origins 2
X Men Next chapter
X Men The divide
X Men Common goal and so on.....


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> hey I had the same dilemma too
> see you need to watch only X Men Origins:Wolverine before X Men FC.....


Thanks fyi.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just watched Transformers 3 : Dark of Moon. Definitely better than Transformers 2!!



ithehappy said:


> Guys wanna watch 'X-Men FC' but I haven't watched the older versions. So will it go above mine or it doesn't have any link with former one's?



Nothing like that!! You can watch First Class even if you haven't watched the previous installments.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 6, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Nothing like that!! You can watch First Class even if you haven't watched the previous installments.


Yes, I could watch but I don't think I'll get the point.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Again there is nothing like you wont "get the point" if you haven't watched the previous X-Men movies. This movie is about the genesis of X-Men - how the group came into being, what drives all the antagonists & protagonists and stuffs like that.Anyways it aint like all X-Men movies are connected just like *Piyush* has stated in the post 1 above mine.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

Pulp Fiction.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 6, 2011)

*The Escapist* ... like prision escape movies, give this a try ... however dont expect it to be a "Prison Break" still decent and one time watch ... *6.3/10*


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Saving Private Ryan*. UPS gone on low battery on 2 hrs 35 mins, damn...

Saving Private Ryan (1998) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Saving Private Ryan*. UPS gone on low battery on 2 hrs 35 mins, damn...
> 
> Saving Private Ryan (1998) - IMDb



EPIC movie man, first half hr war scene was like Legendary. Ive seen this movie many times along with forest gumps and As good as it get !
Tom hanks my top favorite actor


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 8, 2011)

*Mr. Popper's Penguins  ::  7/10*

Well It was As usual. A good Movie Good story and Good Old Jim Carrey. How A Businessman Inherits Penguin, How it helps in Uniting the Family, and some soul searching too. I really Liked it.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2011)

*Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara*. Nice. I'd give a 6.5. I like Farhan, Hrithik too. This was my first hindi movie which I watched on my PC and a good one to start with 
Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara (2011) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2011)

*Real Steel* ........ AWSOME. rarelly would you see a complete family movie with just one kiss and not even a drop of blood, which is as exciting and thrilling as any hard core violent action movie. This movies is packed with thrills and excitement, added to this..... is a very much believable bonding shown between the father and son. The best part for me (apart from the boxing action) was how maturely and sensibility the relation between the father and son was dealt with. Its heart warming and very evenly shown. Same goes with the fights, no where the director make it appear, that our protagonist robot becomes some macho mean machine kicking ass all over, but the way its shown it still gives you the feeling that our robot is a true hero. Very difficult to achieve this if you ask me. The ending was perfect, not the typical predictable one but exactly the way it should have been

Special effects/mechanical effects are top notch and both Huge Jackman and a bit unknown Dakota Goyo performances were absolutely right where it should be. A highly recommended movie for all generations.* 7/10*


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yet again an amazing review by *sam9s*!!Hats off to ya!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ Thanks SSB, wish you also provide some input on my audiophile movie review thread ...... but anyway thanks....


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2011)

God! I wanted to skip Real Steel!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 9, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Thanks SSB, wish you also provide some input on my audiophile movie review thread ...... but anyway thanks....



Wait, whats an "audiophile movie review thread"??


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> God! I wanted to skip Real Steel!



You wanted ...?? but did you, or didnt you or what exactly the statement means ... 



ssb1551 said:


> Wait, whats an "audiophile movie review thread"??



arrr I shared the link with you couple of pages back requesting the same thing. ......Guess that was completely missed by you.... here the link again (you might need to register to view the thread)

VIDEOPHILE :: Hollywood Movie Reviews


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> You wanted ...?? but did you, or didnt you or what exactly the statement means ...


I didn't wanna watch it!

*Colombiana*. Same story but some nice acting.
Colombiana (2011) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2011)

*dookudu 6/10*
Nothing special about the movie. Mahesh babu fans will enjoy more. If this movie is a real block buster as it claims to be don't know how bad will be other movies which are either flops or average grossers.

Guys I remember members here  requesting for list of horror movies includin me did anybody post it?

Please suggest some good horror movies.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I didn't wanna watch it!
> 
> *Colombiana*. Same story but some nice acting.
> Colombiana (2011) - IMDb



aaaaa, you should, I cannot think anyone who would not like this movie, its pure family fun.


----------



## asingh (Oct 10, 2011)

Surrogates 9/10


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2011)

@ sam9s  "Real Steel" I was looking forward to it.. Trailers were pretty got, Got us all interested and as to say it will not disappoint.

I will rate surrogates as 8/10


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

I would have watched Dookudu if theatres provided subtitles


----------



## abhidev (Oct 10, 2011)

8 mile- nice acting by Eminem...rap battle was nice!!! 7/10


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Real Steel* ........ AWSOME. rarelly would you see a complete family movie with just one kiss and not even a drop of blood, which is as exciting and thrilling as any hard core violent action movie. This movies is packed with thrills and excitement, added to this..... is a very much believable bonding shown between the father and son. The best part for me (apart from the boxing action) was how maturely and sensibility the relation between the father and son was dealt with. Its heart warming and very evenly shown. Same goes with the fights, no where the director make it appear, that our protagonist robot becomes some macho mean machine kicking ass all over, but the way its shown it still gives you the feeling that our robot is a true hero. Very difficult to achieve this if you ask me. The ending was perfect, not the typical predictable one but exactly the way it should have been
> 
> Special effects/mechanical effects are top notch and both Huge Jackman and a bit unknown Dakota Goyo performances were absolutely right where it should be. A highly recommended movie for all generations.* 7/10*



Thanks for the review mate, i really want to watch this movie as Hugh is there + robots


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2011)

Watched Real Steel . 8/10


----------



## quan chi (Oct 11, 2011)

*BODYGUARD*

This fcking bloody film makes no bloody sense therefore keep your bloody brains in your pocket while watching this bloody movie.
This move deserves a place in this bloody thread because some bloody people here will like this fcked up bloody movie.

On a serious note its just a timepass movie.crank up the volume.sit back relax and just keep on witnessing whatever happens.


----------



## Alok (Oct 11, 2011)

*Forrest Gump*
Tom Hanks'
Comedy Romance 9/10


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wedding Crashers :: 7/10*

For start Movie is Good, enjoyable. For me according to story it is little long movie. 10-15 mins shorter would make this movie more enjoyable. movie is about two guys who like to crash in weddings to find beautiful sexy ladies.  But once as usual crash they find their love but things get complicated because of their lies they have said. Acting and everything is just same as Average. Nothing is special in this movie but it is enjoyable.

*Princess Mononoke a.k.a. Mononoke-hime   :: 8/10*

One of the Nicest Animation I have seen. Really Must Watch.. Animation and graphic is so good that it looks next to natural and Real.. This is a must Watch. I had this In my collection From a long time. Watched it today. Animation.story Were just good


----------



## sam9s (Oct 11, 2011)

quan chi said:


> *BODYGUARD*
> 
> This fcking bloody film makes no bloody sense therefore keep your bloody brains in your pocket while watching this bloody movie.
> This move deserves a place in this bloody thread because some bloody people here will like this fcked up bloody movie.



and I thought Dabang was the most senseless, brainless movie of all times. Then came this and earned even more then Dabang ......


----------



## quan chi (Oct 11, 2011)

^^
Lol i would say even that was better far better.Atleast that had something of a story.This film is damn hilarious not because the films comedy is awesome but the acting is.Salman khan acts like he is a newbie and some dialogues are damn cheap.Forget about characterization and story elements this film has nothing.

As said earlier by asingh if after a hard days work you need to relax watch this movie. some music are  good though  it may act as a brain soother!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2011)

*Bodyguard incomplete/10*

Bad movie...till I saw it.


*The Motorcycle Diaries 9/10*

At last I watched this movie. 
Its a visual extravaganza. Any aspiring photographer should watch this mmovie to learn something.
Each and every frame could be made into a full length portrait. I don't remember when is the last tiem I saw sucha beautiful movie.

Now add to that a good story (I did not know it was based on life of 'Che'!!!) and you get the perfect combination.

*Peepli Live 7.5/10*

Smart, intelligent and predictable ending.
Acting is superb and touches a few subtle points along with the bold ones.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Midnight in Paris* 7.5/10
A typical woody allen movie. Its funny but lame. Saw this movie for Racheal. She looked very beautiful. Paris really shown beautiful. Quiet slow movie.

*Horrible Bosses* 7/10
Funny movie. Some moments were really great. Movie circles around 3 guys and their horrible bosses. Kevin acted like a perfect ass**** as role required. 

*Full Metal Jacket* 8/10
Great movie, saw it again last night. First half was really a great experience. This movie is full of swearing btw  It shows the effect of war on people. Just watch this film truely a great experience


----------



## asingh (Oct 12, 2011)

^^
he he. Ya the first half is quite harrowing.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Bodyguard incomplete/10*
> 
> Bad movie...till I saw it.


why were you applying your brain.dont think just keep on watching lol. You missed some of salman khans great acting skills towards the end.His acting was damn funny. raj babbar's dialogues and the way he was speaking it on most of the scenes was hilarious.I dont know what the director was doing!!


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Thor* 8/10
Amazing movie. Storytelling was really good. And no timepass out of the story to fill up time  The way movie starts and end was good. I enjoyed it completely. I always like superhero movie.

Watched it late dont have broadband but still ive managed to download it with 8-10kbps


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2011)

*Mr. Popper's Penguins 6.5/10*

A feel good movie. Nothing much on story side.
Kids might love this movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 14, 2011)

*Snatch*. Uff.. that diamond.....a great movie. 7/10

Snatch. (2000) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Snatch*. Uff.. that diamond.....a great movie. 7/10
> 
> Snatch. (2000) - IMDb



Yesss
Snatch is really great movie from Guy ritchie also two lock stock smoking barrels.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 14, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Mr. Popper's Penguins 6.5/10*
> 
> A feel good movie. Nothing much on story side.
> Kids might love this movie.



yes, that is 7/10 movie. I love to watch movies of Jim carrey, Adam sandler,In time I don't  wish to watch Realities of Life,World.. ..



ithehappy said:


> *Snatch*. Uff.. that diamond.....a great movie. 7/10
> 
> Snatch. (2000) - IMDb



snatch Is One gem. Really Good Movie. It is  8/10


----------



## asingh (Oct 14, 2011)

Any one saw Aazaan..?


----------



## xvetox123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Inception and Memento amazing movies by Christopher Nolan.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 15, 2011)

*True Grit (2010) :: 7/10*


Well it is a slow movie.. that I hate most? But this all high rating always pushes me to see this type of movies and I haven't disappointed much and same for this movie too .Movie is slow but story,acting all is good, Until climax movie is 6/10 but after climax movie is definitely 7/10 for least. I liked watching it.

still to watch movies that pending from very very long time

Godfather Triology
Shindler list
Forest Gump
The last king of scotland

and many more total of 30 at least unseen movies

Memento :: 6/10

I really didn't like this movie, I really like to see "mission complete" at end of story.. what this movie is not about. For the First time I really felt Ghajini was better then Org.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2011)

*Equilibrium*. You have to feel it 
Sorry, can't give more than 6/10, 6 because of Bale's superb acting, again.

Equilibrium (2002) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Memento :: 6/10
> 
> I really didn't like this movie, I really like to see "mission complete" at end of story.. what this movie is not about. For the First time I really felt Ghajini was better then Org.



You did not get the Movie AT ALL sorry to say, and Ghajani better ...ROFL .... Ghajani was one the the crappiest sincere remakes of Bollybood. First they took an extremely intelligent plot which anyhow was a bit convoluted to be understood by the regular masses, then tuned it to suit Indian audience (The "Mission Complete" and Hero Wins is a pretty common feeling among ourselves) which made it more pathetic and finally added the ending that was in total contrast with the actual concept, making it as horrible as it can be.

I probably can understand. Memento is a kinda of movie not for every one, but its fair to say its not only one of the most original and Intelligent plot/screenplay I have seen, its also one of the more complex plot narrations in the history of Hollywood. Add to that the ending that just made it my one of the best Hollywood movies of all time. It was primarily the ending that made it stand apart and confirmed why Hollywood it still miles ahead in conceptualization and screenplay as against to our Film Industry.

"Primal Fear" was another well written and had an ending that was worth making this movie a class apart.


*Green Lantern* .... We are getting pretty sensible movies now on Super Heroes from Hollywood, which tends more to be plot oriented and character driven rather then only on the action and CGI. GL, however end up somewhere in between, its not a total disaster but neither is it some ground breaking cinema. The plot is ok, we have an intergalactic peace keeping force that keeps a watch on the universe and chooses a Green Lantern from every part of the same to protect that particular sector. After a disaster in one of the sectors the peacekeeper who crash lands on earth has to choose his accomplice, which is where our hero comes in. Rest is predictable. Action is also ok and CGI obviously had to be good in this type of Cinema. Overall it was just one move that you can casually watch. ....... 6/10 for me. In comparison, I liked Green Hornet a wee bit better, coz of the humor and performance by Seth Roghan


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 15, 2011)

By saying Mission Complete I didn't meant hero wins or say in this case, he kills the killer.  Any sensible movie is 6-6+ but I rate above that only on How entertaining it is. I am not at all fan of two type of movies 1. slow Movies, 2. Incomplete, In sense I am only interested in movie which also shows outcome of Journey, and not just journey. Memento is that type of movie..(well, I don't even remember it I saw it years ago.).

Sensible, Intelligent movies are gr8 but it definitely should be Entertaining or else it's purpose is lost. 

yes even I felt Green Hornet was better then Green Lantern.. About Green Lantern, Well It looks like a start of a long story.. so it is good.  Green Lantern :: 7/10


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> In sense I am only interested in movie which also shows outcome of Journey, and not just journey. Memento is that type of movie..(well, I don't even remember it I saw it years ago.).
> 
> Sensible, Intelligent movies are gr8 but it definitely should be Entertaining or else it's purpose is lost.



Depends on how to take/decipher the outcome, for me memento's ending was one of the most sensible outcome one can think of rather than the expected predictable one that would obviously 



Spoiler



show our protagonist white-collared.


(Which is what we Indians mostly like to see). Thats is why we have our movies twisted to our liking of ending, no matter how badly it screws the plot and the concept. There are number of examples I can give, like 'Primal Fear the movie I mentioned in my above post. A remake was made with Ajay Devgan and again it was so pathetically converted for our audiences that the concept was absolutely screwed, plus as I said the ending again was "Hero is good.... hero never looses, mission completes" ....... gwwww . Which completely takes away the originality, and almost everything else as well ....

Anyway not challenging our own mentality but just giving the fact how we usually perceive the Good and the Evil images .....


I agree on the entertaining part though, but I still fail to see how memento was not entertaining apart from being an intelligent movie ..... but as I said definition differs and I respect that...


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 15, 2011)

I love changes, I just like to see an end, then what ever it is I don't care (even evil wins). About that entertaining factor, I think I should see that once again,( movie with such an High ratings) As I just remember the plot and nothing more about that movie..


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2011)

@Sam, Memento sure can not be called having an original theme but what makes it a milestone is the narration.

Mindblowing and pathbreaking!

It can be entertaining to people who are looking for something like this but who want mere entertainment and is really not interested to involve their brain at that moment can find it stressing.

*Super 8 5.8/10*

Howe much rating can be given to a movie only having a good train crash scene? 5 may be! Add to it occasional surprises and it reaches 7...then deduct the story and dialogs...u r left at 5 again.

So, 5.8 is too much for it.

My friend in US saw it month back, he told I could get out once the train crashing scene is over....well, if not that soon you sure should get out of theater before climax (or as soon as they enter that crate)...then ur review would rate it close to 8.

Story: A violent representation of *E.T* or more accurate *Paul*. There that is the spoiler. I've told you everything.

I'm more pissed off at this as the kind of effort and dedication I showed to catch this movie last night, if only 10% of the same the writers could have shown to the movie.


(To catch a 9PM show I left early from office 6.30PM. Sudden heavy rain but I had to reach theater so went out in the rain. Soaked top to bottom, as if I stay in a pond and came out today only because its raining. 
Then a 1.5 hrs long bus journey in the wet clothes. Reach home and somehow change and go for movie running..........shame on me)


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2011)

If you didnt liked memento then watch "following" nolan's first feature film.
You can say its a simplified version of memento.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 15, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> *True Grit (2010) :: 7/10*
> 
> 
> Godfather Triology
> ...



dude, watch forest gumps and schinders list, both are EPIC

and momento dont deserve 6/10 yaar, this movie has class of its own. Nobody would have presented in the way, chris has. EPIC



quan chi said:


> If you didnt liked memento then watch "following" nolan's first feature film.
> You can say its a simplified version of memento.



Following, hows it? ive it but havent watch. is it mind fcuk ?
what about Pi?



rhitwick said:


> @Sam, Memento sure can not be called having an original theme but what makes it a milestone is the narration.
> 
> Mindblowing and pathbreaking!
> 
> ...



Oh boy 
Super was bad but rating shown in imdb and rt are around 8/10 :O
sometime imdb and rt can fail


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2011)

> Following, hows it? ive it but havent watch. is it mind fcuk ?
> what about Pi?


it has a simple and a tricky story with an as usual a twist in the climax.This one also does not follow the chronological order but is simple and interesting enough to keep you glued to your seat.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 15, 2011)

Chris Nolan is master, its a shame that till now he didnt get oscar. I was shocked that he didnt get one for Inception.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 15, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Green Lantern* .... We are getting pretty sensible movies now on Super Heroes from Hollywood, which tends more to be plot oriented and character driven rather then only on the action and CGI. GL, however end up somewhere in between, its not a total disaster but neither is it some ground breaking cinema. The plot is ok, we have an intergalactic peace keeping force that keeps a watch on the universe and chooses a Green Lantern from every part of the same to protect that particular sector. After a disaster in one of the sectors the peacekeeper who crash lands on earth has to choose his accomplice, which is where our hero comes in. Rest is predictable. Action is also ok and CGI obviously had to be good in this type of Cinema. Overall it was just one move that you can casually watch. ....... 6/10 for me. In comparison, I liked Green Hornet a wee bit better, coz of the humor and performance by Seth Roghan



Guys does the extended version contain any sex/nudity scenes...
coz im gonna watch it with my brother...

btw pl dont say the movie is crap dont watch it .i already Dled it


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't remember any nudity scene in movie. Go ahead. No one said it is a crap movie. It is that we, specially me,  was expecting much from that film since I got news about movie, saw trailers.. It was not up to the expectations but it is a good movie to wath


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> Guys does the extended version contain any sex/nudity scenes...
> coz im gonna watch it with my brother...
> 
> btw pl dont say the movie is crap dont watch it .i already Dled it



Its a family film, there's hardly a kiss in it, except the obvious complimentary one at the end between our super hero and his gf.

Its not a crap movie ... kids would love it infact ....



quan chi said:


> If you didnt liked memento then watch "following" nolan's first feature film.
> You can say its a simplified version of memento.



Following looks to be good, this one seems a worthy recommendation in recent time on this thread ...... Last worth one I remember was "The Way Back"

BTW, why is the movie in B&W and specific reason .....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2011)

*Green Lantern 7/10*

Watched the extended cut. No nudity...not even a kiss...let me think did I saw even holding hands?...........Nah!


The movie is good, at least the kind of bad reviews I was listening, its better than that. It has a shaky and boring start. 
First 11 minutes...Hal's father dies. Next 11 minutes Hals is close to dying and the images of his father dying comes to him in slow motion. So you get to see first 11 minutes again in next 11 minutes. (I checked the time stamps...don't argue with me)

Rest are ok. Training session could have been a bit more may be. CGI and action is good. Climax fighting ends too son. Not satisfied. 

When I think back, in 2 hrs of runtime he actually fought with one bad person....hmmm bad from superhero standards.


----------



## asingh (Oct 15, 2011)

Mausam = [(Blue Star - Ahmadabad) x (Riots + Terrorist Attacks) x (Impossible Bad luck + Pathetic Coincidence)] x 2.5 Hours

What the heck was the director thinking. I am sure many people pulled out chairs when they went to the cinema halls. Am just sure.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2011)

@Asingh, "pulled out chairs" or "hairs"?


----------



## asingh (Oct 15, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Asingh, "pulled out chairs" or "hairs"?



he he ya. Probably chairs, to throw at the screen.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2011)

sam9s said:


> BTW, why is the movie in B&W and specific reason .....



This might answer your query.*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Following.:)

*Captain america*

Earlier i had thought to skip this movie.But decided to go for it keeping the avengers in mind.To be honest the movie is quite good!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2011)

^^ It says ..."Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name" You sure the link is correct



rhitwick said:


> *
> .not even a kiss....*


*

It has one, at the very end on the terrace, where the movie ends ..... *


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who watched "Super 8"....no more updates on this. Need to know opinions.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Am I the only one who watched "Super 8"....no more updates on this. Need to know opinions.


I am searching for it for weeks, can't find a DVD release anywhere!

*Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps*. Jeez, how could I miss it! Loved it damn...maybe coz I am related, whatever....I'd give it 7. Gonna see the '87 version too.
Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps (2010) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (Oct 16, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ It says ..."Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name" You sure the link is correct



Following - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2011)

The reason why Salman Khan movies are hit despite being weird/crap is because Salman has more fans than SRK and Aamir combined.

Even I'm a Salman Khan fan. lol.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2011)

I do not make actor specific judgement, actors are more or less puppets, its the direction and the script/screenplay that makes a difference. Even poor actors shine with an over all good movie. *Fardeen Khan* is the perfect example, crap actor if you ask me. But gave pretty decent performance in movies like* Jungle and Paya tune kaya kiya*. Why because movie itself was decently made. A good director can easily tun tables with good script and screenplay even with poor actors. A good actor can just look avg with an avg director, example *Aamir Khan in Fanahh*, which was much below avg performance with an even below avg movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2011)

And u forgot Mela...........


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ Didnt see Mela but yea I guess that was also a pretty pathetic attempt .....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2011)

^I saw and it was...


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

Mela was a lol movie.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2011)

*Mere Brother Ki Dulhan*
Only ali zafar knows how to act (among the other lead artists).
his comic timings and the skills were completely wasted by the director.

The film could have been better if it was directed properly and  most importantly if they had selected some better actors.
some dialogues are downright ugly or inappropriate.

Only watch if you are a fan of light moment movies(light comedy) or have nothing else to watch in this genre.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 18, 2011)

Mujhse fraandship karoge 6.4/10

Full review here


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 18, 2011)

Real Steel.

Really awesome. Awesome background score specially the track "Till I collapse" by Eminem.
Story is amazing. It's Rocky Balboa meets Iron-Man in a way! My rating - 4/5.

I have a review up on my blog.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

Quiz_Master said:


> Real Steel.
> 
> Really awesome. Awesome background score specially the track "Till I collapse" by Eminem.
> Story is amazing. It's Rocky Balboa meets Iron-Man in a way! My rating - 4/5.
> ...



IMDB rates it 7.6/10. Will watch it, thanks.


----------



## asingh (Oct 18, 2011)

Horrible Bosses : 6/10


----------



## Anish (Oct 19, 2011)

The usual suspects : 9.3/10

Just awesome.. It runs for ~ 1hr and 45 minutes. Watch it for about 1 hr and 20minutes and try to avoid the climax (actually you wont)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2011)

Captain America 8/10....it has a good plot...good acting...everything packaged well...overall a must watch..wanted to see this in theater but couldn't because of the dispute...it was worth watching in theaters...


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 19, 2011)

Anish said:


> The usual suspects : 9.3/10
> 
> Just awesome.. It runs for ~ 1hr and 45 minutes. Watch it for about 1 hr and 20minutes and try to avoid the climax (actually you wont)



An awesome film, spacey classic 
watch it full


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 19, 2011)

*Cars 2. :: 7/10*

Really Nice Movie,  it was truly made for only commercial Gain, I really missed that perfection of animation,characters.. But in short it was entertain-able but not up to the mark I expected.Problems are only their if u see technically.. like animation is not up to the mark.. Over all Nice , watchable.


----------



## Anish (Oct 19, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> An awesome film, spacey classic
> watch it full



I didnt actually mean to say  "skip the climax"... I say "you will surely resist to skip the climax"


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 20, 2011)

> I didnt actually mean to say "skip the climax"... I say "you will surely resist to skip the climax"


okay
also check American Beauty, another Spacey classic and you will repeat "skip the climax" again


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

^please post the full review here and mention the link to your blog.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 23, 2011)

*X-Men: First Class*. Nice movie.
Thanks to all who mentioned it here.

X-Men: First Class (2011) - IMDb

*Super 8*. 
My rating would be 5.

Super 8 (2011) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And u forgot Mela...........





sam9s said:


> ^^ Didnt see Mela but yea I guess that was also a pretty pathetic attempt .....



I'm not sure if Fanaa and Mela can be categorized under same. I would say Fanaa is classic when compared to Mela. Though I would agree that Fanaa was not a great movie. It was kind of ok.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr.Perfect is the best Telugu movie i have seen till now  Yes i have not seen much of telugu films but this one is surely very good !!!! We'll Definitely get a Bangla remake of this in a few years


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 23, 2011)

*Flipped :: 7/10*

Movie is about two 7th or 8th Graders who feel affection towards each other. This is the story how they came to that conclusion. This movie has lot of Narration. Every scene/shot has been shown Twice because it has Two version. Girl version and Boy version. this is a nice movie with total time Pass without feeling Bored for a moment,..Despite of Narration Movie does not become Bored or just Passing , you always know what is happening and u enjoy it. But this kinda Movie should be seen with Mood, Mood of Drama,Family Love,childhood,Good old Days then only u will enjoy at most. 

Caution Never watch this movie if you are in mood of some Serious movie,Or very Excited about. Otherwise you will Hate it..


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

^^Finally someone in the forum watched *Flipped*!! Its an awesome movie, right??Brilliant narration!! And the performance by both the leads is awe...wait for it...some!!..

But I dont like your last statement. Its a serious movie, may be not very serious!!


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 23, 2011)

Well IMO it is not serious at all. It is fine Drama. how two school goers start liking each other. I said that as mostly here like to watch some very serious movies(comparing to this.)


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

^^Hey me too..most of the times I prefer drama over the run-of-the-mill comedies(though movies based on comics & graphic novels intrigue me the most) but I wouldn't call a movie "not serious" as the leads are "two school goers" & how "they start to like each other". But thats me. I guess others would differ with my opinion.

Yesterday watched *Confessions*. I had the movie in my HDD for the past 4 months or so but couldn't find the time but glad I finally watched it yesterday. I don't wanna spoil it for those who might watch the movie but its a very good thriller!! Hope *sam9s* gives a good review of it provided he is into Jap movies.


----------



## asingh (Oct 23, 2011)

Shor in the City : Stopped it after 30 minutes.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 23, 2011)

Cars 2 6/10
 was never a fan of the Cars series...one time watch


----------



## Tenida (Oct 23, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Mr.Perfect is the best Telugu movie i have seen till now  Yes i have not seen much of telugu films but this one is surely very good !!!! We'll Definitely get a Bangla remake of this in a few years



Nowadays Bengali movies doing pretty good without any help from south Indian films/remake.Films like Rang Milanti, 22 Se srabon,Icche and Chaplin making a new horizon.Now producer can make faith on young talents i.e. actors,directors and  script writers
*Rang Milanti-10/10
22 Se Srabon-9.5/10
Icche-9/10
Chaplin-9/10*


----------



## Tenida (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

*stonecaper*-Nice review and very nice movie it is super duper hit.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 23, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Yesterday watched *Confessions*. I had the movie in my HDD for the past 4 months or so but couldn't find the time but glad I finally watched it yesterday. I don't wanna spoil it for those who might watch the movie but its a very good thriller!! Hope *sam9s* gives a good review of it provided he is into Jap movies.



I am in to all kinds of cinema provided it has some worth added to it. 
Noted this one and would give it a try ....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2011)

Watch it. You would be surprised!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2011)

*Horrible Bosses* - Had a good laugh with this one. Anyone out here who has seen the extended version, comment on what's the added content?

*Mardi Gras Spring Break* - Good afternoon sex comedy. 

*Wrong Turn 3: Left for Dead* - Been a while since I had seen the first 2, but caught up with it's trailer recently, so decided to pick it up. Good set up & decent amount of gore scenes. 

*Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings* - A prequel to the Wrong Turn series. Excellent gore and the whole mental asylum set up was pretty creepy. But the acting and dialogues was puke-worthy. 

_*Dagon*_ - Based on H.P. Lovercraft's novel, this movie was extremely atmospheric. Also, this movie had one of the best and the most brutal skinning scene I have ever seen. I remember playing a game called 'Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth' back in 2007, which was on the same lines. Definitely recommended.

*The Howling: Reborn* - Don't bother. Skip this one and re-watch (or watch) the first Howling if possible.

*Captain America: The First Avenger* - Uber-suckage. Out of the last 2 Marvel comic based movies that came out (Thor & Green Lantern), this one takes the cake of being the most pathetic attempt of them all. Poor action, boring story, ridiculous script...you get the story right? Hugo Weaving was wasted. 

*Bereavement* - Average horror/thriller movie. It had a good potential, but the end really killed it. Also, having Alexandra Daddario and no tits = fail! 

*Hostel Part II* - I'm not sure why Eli Roth is even allowed to make movies. Hostel was rubbish. This movie was slightly better. The complete premise and motive of the first movie is described in the first 10 minutes of this film, which is apparently carried forward in this movie too. So you'll have blood, gore, Americans being abducted in Europe and then some more blood and gore.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

@ All Delly belly lovers, please watch Pyar ka Punchnama, DB is simply crap when compared to it. Especially the story part.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *Captain America: The First Avenger* - Uber-suckage. Out of the last 2 Marvel comic based movies that came out (Thor & Green Lantern), this one takes the cake of being the most pathetic attempt of them all. Poor action, boring story, ridiculous script...you get the story right? Hugo Weaving was wasted.



...Dude are you HIGH or completely ignorant that Green Lantern is a DC franchise!! Marvel doesn't have anything to do with Green Lantern!!

Its very easy to remember - Green Lantern is in Justice League(DC franchise) not in Avengers(Marvel). Boy you do not follow comics at all.

And take it from a guy who is a hardcore follower of Cap - this movie has done justice to Cap barring some details, but then again its a movie so you don't expect it to follow all the details from the comics.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ I was about to reply on the same lines, but you did it first ... though I do not follow comics that much, (except my fav Archies and TinTin ...lol) but that much I knew as we always have the super hero movie opening with that comic strip that represent if its DC or Marvel .... (I follow movies closely at least)


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

^^..hehe..I'm an ardent follower of Supes, Cap & Spiderman. I had around 400 issues of The Amazing Spiderman right from the 1st issue(1962/3). Supes was too hard to collect as its the oldest of the lot. Cap had very few relevant issues so no problems at all getting all the major issues. My folks used to get annoyed when I used to see/notice some rare issues in any comics store...



rhitwick said:


> Watch it. You would be surprised!



Oh that means you've watched the flick!! Enjoyed?? I really enjoyed all the dialogues by the female Teacher - Moriguchi.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 23, 2011)

> Captain America: The First Avenger - Uber-suckage. Out of the last 2 Marvel comic based movies that came out (Thor & Green Lantern), this one takes the cake of being the most pathetic attempt of them all. Poor action, boring story, ridiculous script...you get the story right? Hugo Weaving was wasted.


I completely disagree here.I atfirst had lowest expectation from this movie.but it turned out to be different.To be honest story and script wise this is far better than thor.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

^^Same here. Frankly speaking I wasn't expecting much from both Thor & Cap but both the movies had good character development especially Cap.

Of all the movies in his list I'm surprised Cap had the adjective "uber-suckage", mind you the list includes Wrong Turn 3 & 4 which are more apt for above mentioned adjective.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

First : This is a movie review thread. Post reviews only
Second: Post your reason why you say one movie crap and another not! 
Third: Do that in "Must watch..." thread.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ...Dude are you HIGH or completely ignorant that Green Lantern is a DC franchise!! Marvel doesn't have anything to do with Green Lantern!!


My mistake. I must have got it mixed up, since I was jotting the list down in a hurry. So NO, I wasn't high, nor am I ignorant. 



ssb1551 said:


> Its very easy to remember - Green Lantern is in Justice League(DC franchise) not in Avengers(Marvel). Boy you do not follow comics at all.


I have never followed a single marvel comic, except may be a few editions of Spider-man, but that's about it. Batman was the only other comic I followed as a kid. 



ssb1551 said:


> And take it from a guy who is a hardcore follower of Cap - this movie has done justice to Cap barring some details, but then again its a movie so you don't expect it to follow all the details from the comics.


Forget the comic book for a minute here and analyze on what exactly was offered in this film, which was worth mentioning?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 23, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Of all the movies in his list I'm surprised Cap had the adjective "uber-suckage", mind you the list includes Wrong Turn 3 & 4 which are more apt for above mentioned adjective.



Though I havent seen Cap America yet and Thor (both of them are there in my lib though) but some how I have a feeling that I will second this opinion.

BTW got "*Confessions*" and would probably be watching it tonight ...


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2011)

*Into the Wild*. Now that's great.

Into the Wild (2007) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2011)

> Forget the comic book for a minute here and analyze on what exactly was offered in this film, which was worth mentioning?


Sorry to intervene....Can i also put my views here. if yes then read on otherwise please neglect the post.

It has offered a lot than expected.

1.It has a well blend of fiction and reality.(read hitler and his crazy ideas to motivate his soldiers and ww2)
2.Perhaps after batman this character had me impressed.He is just a super metabolically enhanced another human being who can do almost everything a normal human being can do but at a much better rate.
3.As posted by ssb1551 character development
4.The story does makes sense and the connection is never lost.
5.Dialogues or script is much better than other movies of the same genre.
6.The transformation of a sickly Steve Rogers into captain america.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ Gunda also offered a lot than expected.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 24, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Sorry to intervene....Can i also put my views here. if yes then read on otherwise please neglect the post.
> 
> It has offered a lot than expected.
> 
> ...



thanks *quan chi* for intervening!! 'cause I aint an articulate guy & I couldn't have had put it the way you did & trust me when I try I sound pleonastic.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG... I can't believe some people found Captain America NOT boring.. It was such a BS movie.


----------



## asingh (Oct 24, 2011)

Transformers 3 : 7/10. Gosh, it is so darn long.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 24, 2011)

> ^^Finally someone in the forum watched Flipped!! Its an awesome movie, right??Brilliant narration!! And the performance by both the leads is awe...wait for it...some!!..
> 
> But I dont like your last statement. Its a serious movie, may be not very serious!!



Oye ive seen this movie months ago 
yeah it is good movie, i really like the way it is presented.



> Though I havent seen Cap America yet and Thor (both of them are there in my lib though) but some how I have a feeling that I will second this opinion.



Watch Thor, you will be surprised !
Its really Great movie 
8/10 



> Transformers 3 : 7/10. Gosh, it is so darn long.



I was waiting for this movie from ages but Bay ruined it again 
Its long and story was really bad. 
LOL No one can kick Prime's ass (in cartoon series) and (in movie) LOL 
Dumb


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not a regular reader of either Thor or Captain america.

For both of these movies I only knew they are some superheroes (I knew much about Thor from Greek mythology and was surprised how can a comic book be made on him!)

Both these movies disappointed me. (I liked Green Lantern!)

For me superhero movies are for fun, superb and mindboggling action and special effects.

Both these movies told a nice story without any spark. Though Thor had certain amount of action thrown here and there...Captain america actually started after interval!

I guess these are nothing but Prologue for Avengers movie. The new heroes had to be introduced and thus a new movie for both of them.

I, who is not a fanboy for both these characters, found these movies boring.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> For me superhero movies are for fun, superb and mindboggling action and special effects.
> 
> Both these movies told a nice story without any spark. Though Thor had certain amount of action thrown here and there...Captain america actually started after interval!



This is exactly what the Hollywood does not want to see anymore/......., if its not accompanied with a character development and script. That is the prime reason super heroes movies now tend to be more of character and script driven rather then purely action, sfx driven. We Indians/Asians mostly on the other hand just want to have mindless action and SFX and nothing else. (perfect example of why 2012 did very well in India and was an epic fail over Hollywood.) 

I for that matter am somewhere in between, but I will still prefer more of a character driven super hero movie with a believable plot rather just throwing mind**** action. I did not like 2012 at all for the same reason. 

For all super heros movies, IRON MAN 1 was my best in terms of mix of character development, script and action, apart from the obvious TDK and batman Begins .....


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2011)

Sam, ther are movies and then there are movies.

Not all movies that have good VFX is bad at character development and story. 
Did u watch Captain America? (no, u havenot. I just noticed ur earlier post)

Watch it. It takes too much time for character development and then the climax fight scene is too short. 
A powerful enemy like Hydra...I expected some good resistance........a waste.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 24, 2011)

*sam9s* - you have hit the nail on the head man!!..you made an extremely good point "character development and script"!! I'm with you on 2012 - a horrible movie!! Guess Hollywood audience have evolved but over here Salman Khan's no-brainer movies are being hits!!..The movie -Captain America The First Avenger- captured the essence of why Cap became who he was/is & what drives him. For me that was the highest point of the movie not the action sequences/CGI. Its good to see movies based on the comics/graphic novels 'cause since I was 8 when I got my first copy of Spiderman I had always wanted to watch all these comics heroes on the big screen. But the director shouldn't take away anything from the story 'cause scripts are what makes movies not VFX.

Since I'm undergoing ABAP training these days, after a long day in the office I wanna watch a movie which titilates my mind or touches/moves my heart(of course not including family sops) & not some mindless action movies.


----------



## Anish (Oct 24, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> okay
> also check American Beauty, another Spacey classic and you will repeat "skip the climax" again



But pretty predictable... Suggest me some movies similar to usual suspects (Mystery/thriller) and not horror.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2011)

^Shutter Island
^The Others
^Sixth Sense


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anish said:


> But pretty predictable... Suggest me some movies similar to usual suspects (Mystery/thriller) and not horror.



Oldboy(Kor)
Se7en
The Machinist
Confessions(Jap)
High and Low - by one of the greatest directors World Cinema has seen & ever gonna see, AKIRA KUROSAWA!!

Another one of Kurosawa & my all time favorite in Thriller/Suspense category - *RASHOMON*. It was way ahead of its time!!

If you are into old classics then one gem from Hollywood - Chinatown, Nicholson's show all the way!!
Thats all I can remember now.Oh and don't forget all the ones by Alfred Hitchcock, The Maestro of Thriller/Suspense.


----------



## Anish (Oct 24, 2011)

@rhitwick: I still love Shutter Island (saw sixth sense too). Gonna try The others

@ssb1151: Thanks for the list. Gotta try them.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2011)

Garbage said:


> OMG... I can't believe some people found Captain America NOT boring.. It was such a BS movie.


Going by your username i can very well understand your taste.

Lol just kidding mate dont take it seriously.


Anyways for me Thor was just another average movie with lots and lots and lots of glittering auroras.(i wish to visit a planetorium)
Mostly cheesy dialogues.Average story.Nothing else.CA was far better i would say.


Alright enough debate on these! lets be on topic.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ the movie was well made...

but the character / comic itself is BS and stupid


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 24, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Going by your username i can very well understand your taste.
> 
> Lol just kidding mate dont take it seriously.



@ *quan chi* - I gotta say you a daawg man ...hope he doesn't take it personally!!



quan chi said:


> Anyways for me Thor was just another average movie with lots and lots and lots of glittering auroras.(i wish to visit a planetorium)
> Mostly cheesy dialogues.Average story.Nothing else.CA was far better i would say.



I'm with you on this one. Cap was better than Thor!!not taking anything away from Thor, it was a good movie but Cap was better!!



v.Na5h said:


> ^^ the movie was well made...
> 
> but the character / comic itself is BS and stupid



Which movie & comics are ya talking about??


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

My colleagues are going gaga about Real Steal  .. will be catching that movie tomorrow.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2011)

*Captain America* ............. So finally made the plunge in to it ... first thing first I didnt know that C.A was a 1940sss super hero, I thought the plot was made that way, it came as a surprise to me ...lol (Told you I didnt follow comic super heros much), anyway this was way better than Green Lantern (Still to see Thor). For me the duration was just about right for the character development. Had it been a little longer I probably would have agreed with *rhitwick *..... In that sense I might give him the benifite of the doubt since he is more inclind to have action and sfx. 

The plot is pretty decent, In no way I shall put it as B.S or Uber crap ..... though yes its kinda weird and unbelievable to see nazis with such advance weponary in 1940ss!!. But that suspension of belief we have to maintain when we see suprer hero movies. 

Action in the end could have been a wee bit more but it still was good enough and fun to watch ....  over all not a bad attempt ...* 6.5/10*

BTW I will share a review from IMDB about C.A that would give you the idea how Hollywood totally believes in to character driven super hero movies and not action ....



> Agree with OP, Green Lantern was slightly worse but Capt America is not far behind.
> 
> The first part of Capt. America was pretty good with the whole setting up his character and training, but then the mindnumbing boring action takes place and you just keep watching on the clock when its going to end. Plus with bad dialogue, cheesy characters it just goes straight down from there.
> 
> The only thing that made the movie 'ok' was Tommy Lee Jones performance.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 24, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Which movie & comics are ya talking about??



Captain America


----------



## abhidev (Oct 25, 2011)

only the first half of Captain America was good....the second half was full of pathetic action scenes with the almighty villain Hydra...total waste. Also the end was not good....he just crashes the aircraft and wakes up after 70yrs just so that he can appear in the next 'Avengers' movie.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ Gunda also offered a lot than expected.


Please dont insult the cult movies like these comparing with some subtle hollywood one.The mentioned one and loha are epic.
Loha was way ahead of its time the director has showed grenade spraying sub machine guns.You shoot bullets and it just explodes like a bomb!(now where have you seen that) Not even in any james bond movie this advance technology has been shown.Its a fact that the hollowood directors should learn something from these films.

About captain america again yes the movie really turned out to be a decent one which was not expected.The climax was not that good but still it was quite entertaining.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

abhidev said:


> only the first half of Captain America was good....the second half was full of pathetic action scenes with the almighty villain Hydra...total waste. Also the end was not good....he just crashes the aircraft and wakes up after 70yrs just so that he can appear in the next 'Avengers' movie.



Atleast they got the suspended animation part right, thats the part true to the comics & thats what all the true comic fans would like to see & remember almost all the Americans are avid comic readers as the priority audience is an average American. Jhonny Storm a.k.a Human Torch accidently finds Cap's body & revives him. Later Cap leads the Avengers against Skrull. I don't think Skrull will be featured in the movie Avengers but thats how the story goes.

Other than that all the parts in the climax action sequences were wrong/modified by the script-writer. Hydra was headed by Madame Hydra & when Cap went into suspended animation he was up against Baron Zemo not Red Skull.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Man you _are _an avid comic/cartoon follower I guess ....


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

^^hehe....yup..like I've already stated I became hooked on to DC & Marvel since I was 8 when I was gifted my 1st Spiderman issue..But I only like the old issues from the original creators not the new ones!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

*In Bruges*

Well I went in to this movie without knowing anything about it, so I had no idea what was it all about. It starts of pretty slow, and at some point of time you just wonder where the movie is heading as all you have are two supposedly hitmen wandering around Bruges doing nothing ...... but the second half makes it complete and infact makes you realize the importance of the slow first half.
The plot is pretty bollywoodish, two hit-mans one experienced and one new are hiding in Bruges per the order. The new one makes a mistake and the older one is ordered to eliminate the new one.
The presentation is totally wacky and weird with dark humor written all over the movie. The lines are witty and funny. The chemistry between the two hitmans is what makes most of the first half watchable, and also lays the foundation for the second where we start caring for the characters. Baring couple of occasions which were pretty stupid all situations were believable. Ending was surprising, not the one you might expect ....... I'd give *6.5/10* for this one


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Atleast they got the suspended animation part right, thats the part true to the comics & thats what all the true comic fans would like to see ...



Sorry for the off-topic, but...
I tried to google and wiki about, "suspended animation", with unsatisfied answers. Can you elaborate on this term.
Is it related to movie techniques like, Stop Motion Animation or Time Lapse?

PS: Havn't watched Captain America. But I hope you can explain.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cap was in suspended animation as in he was frozen in the ice..you can call it a deep sleep or whatever you like.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2011)

Isn't it called cryogenics?


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 25, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *In Bruges*
> 
> Well I went in to this movie without knowing anything about it, so I had no idea what was it all about. It starts of pretty slow, and at some point of time you just wonder where the movie is heading as all you have are two supposedly hitmen wandering around Bruges doing nothing ...... but the second half makes it complete and infact makes you realize the importance of the slow first half.
> The plot is pretty bollywoodish, two hit-mans one experienced and one new are hiding in Bruges per the order. The new one makes a mistake and the older one is ordered to eliminate the new one.
> The presentation is totally wacky and weird with dark humor written all over the movie. The lines are witty and funny. The chemistry between the two hitmans is what makes most of the first half watchable, and also lays the foundation for the second where we start caring for the characters. Baring couple of occasions which were pretty stupid all situations were believable. Ending was surprising, not the one you might expect ....... I'd give *6.5/10* for this one



Oh man, i liked that movie, its quite funny 
but yeah its bollywoodish 
but atleast its better than Hitman 



ssb1551 said:


> ^^hehe....yup..like I've already stated I became hooked on to DC & Marvel since I was 8 when I was gifted my 1st Spiderman issue..But I only like the old issues from the original creators not the new ones!!





rhitwick said:


> Isn't it called cryogenics?



Guys I'm going home for diwali, so will have broadband 
so any latest movies to download
can you make a list ?

I ve
Thor
Midnight in paris
Rio
Horrible bosses
Rango
Paul
Source code
Fast 5 (watched in theater)
Harry Poter (watched in theater)
POC (watched in theater)
Sucked punch
x-men first class (watched in theater)
Transformers 3 (watched in theater)


----------



## a_medico (Oct 25, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *In Bruges*
> The chemistry between the two hitmans is what makes most of the first half watchable, and also lays the foundation for the second where we start caring for the characters.



Yes. And introduction of _Ralph Fiennes_ in the second half takes the movie to altogether different level. Did you watch it with subtitles? No mater how good you are at English, you are bound to miss the intermittent humor cause of the strong accent.

By the way, the movie feels even better on a second and third watch. Watch it when you are feeling low. Intelligent humor.

And if you watch closely, the background score is brilliant. The usae of piano (I think) blends wonderfully with the ancient European look of the movie.

I think it's time for you to watch *Four Lions* now 



pratik385 said:


> Guys I'm going home for diwali, so will have broadband
> so any latest movies to download
> can you make a list ?
> 
> ...



Ahem...its _Sucker Punch_


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

"sucked punch"


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 25, 2011)

well "Sucker Punch" really felt like "Sucked Punch" at least to me.

*Captain America: 7/10*

Well a lot is said about this movie earlier. For me it was a Good movie,story and characters . Proper character development, story development.  It totally justifies the story. Well it is a start and we will see him in "Avengers" in future. So really this movie was needed, justifies captain America.  But I do really think Climax could be little more exciting,Twisted to keep us on edge but it was nothing like that.

*Three Musketeers :: 7/10*

As all recent Hero's movies this too had proper character Development,story development, and very less action. It was one scene that I really liked nothing special but I liked it, that took Ratings from 6 to 7. that Scene Was Fighting on-with "air balloon with ships"(similar to Zeppelin ) in climax. Movie is Nice, 

You will definitely enjoy it most if you have not seen any OLD related movies or have not read any Novel on it. else it will be just Average movie. As their is not much action in it, Not much twist and turns and what is their, it is all predictable. Nothing comes surprisingly or makes you excited in movie.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Cap was in suspended animation as in he was frozen in the ice..you can call it a deep sleep or whatever you like.



Oh! Then wiki was right!  Silly me.
Btw, it's been a long time I have watched a movie. But will start again soon.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

a_medico said:


> I think it's time for you to watch *Four Lions* now



Four Lions ..... damm man..... that looks ridiculously funny .... the below trailer just had me ROFL ..

Four Lions Clip ("She's got a beard" from Four Lions) - IMDb


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Guys I'm going home for diwali, so will have broadband
> so any latest movies to download
> can you make a list ?
> 
> ...



Well if you are into dramas/thrillers/suspense I can share some titles.The ones I've recently watched :
Pa Negre a.k.a Black Bread
Confessions
High and Low
Shi a.k.a Poetry
Okuribito a.k.a Departures - try getting any one of these.

@ *sam9s* - Dude dija get your hands on Pa Negre(Black Bread). I'm waiting for a review of the title from you.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2011)

Did anybody here watch Paranormal Activity 3?
Has it released anywhere in India?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 25, 2011)

^^Released on 21 oct


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Isn't it called cryogenics?



No.CA crashed in arctic where the temp is around -50 °C.the former has temp below -150 °C and is mostly created arificially.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

^^There you go *rhitwick* with all the technicalities!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

Watched a few.

Equilibrium (2002): Must watch. A good sci-fi movie after so long. The action sequences with the Gun Katas are amazing. Matrix has too much motion in action scenes, but this one is different.

Source Code: Good, I liked it.

Captain America: Nice action flick.

Kung Fu Panda 2: Pretty good. The first one was better, but this one was surprisingly good.

Groundhog Day: Nice movie in which a man keeps living the same day over and over for around 40 years. I fast-forwarded some parts, but overall a good watch. Funny in parts too.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2011)

Krow said:


> Watched a few.
> 
> Equilibrium (2002): Must watch. A good sci-fi movie after so long. The action sequences with the Gun Katas are amazing. Matrix has too much motion in action scenes, but this one is different.


Best action movie. I always made sure to watch it whenever it came on TV.



> Captain America: Nice action flick.


Plz...nice drama flick.



> Groundhog Day: Nice movie in which a man keeps living the same day over and over for around 40 years. I fast-forwarded some parts, but overall a good watch. Funny in parts too.


Bhai, that is the best movie.... THE BEST. Please watch full without cut.

And that is not 40 years (that tells you have not understand the movie). Its four days.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Pa Negre a.k.a Black Bread
> Confessions
> High and Low
> Shi a.k.a Poetry
> ...



Where do get these titles man!!, your recommendations are the most intriguing and exclusive. Else all I get are the same movies repeated, or the usual crap.

I got confessions, but could not view it .... would do so soon ..... trying to get Black Bread now ......

Thanks for some really exclusive worthy recommendations .....


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^hehe....well I like to watch good drama movies when I'm listless especially from doing the same monotonous job. Since these days I'm undergoing ABAP training, I like to get hold of good drama movies so that I can watch 'em in the evening/night after I get back from the office. Hence watching all these movies. Otherwise if I don't do anything that mentally wears me out then I watch all sorta nonsense movies(read Chinese kung-fu movies or Hollywood's run-of-the-mill comedies).

Hey did I tell you about *Shi* a.k.a *Poetry*?? It really moved me man. I thought I shed a tear drop for the antagonist.

@ *pratik385* - Dude I forgot to name a very good movie that I've watched this year. If possible do not miss this - *The Way Back*. Brilliant movie. You'll love every bit of it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Bhai, that is the best movie.... THE BEST. Please watch full without cut.
> 
> And that is not 40 years (that tells you have not understand the movie). Its four days.



How can it be four days???? I mean it is practically impossible for a man to learn ice sculpting and piano in that much time, forget memorising all those routines. He tries to make the producer fall for him at least 20 times. I read on imdb that the director said he must have lived the same day for 10 years first and later corrected it to 40 years.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 26, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Where do get these titles man!!, your recommendations are the most intriguing and exclusive. Else all I get are the same movies repeated, or the usual crap.
> 
> I got confessions, but could not view it .... would do so soon ..... trying to get Black Bread now ......
> 
> Thanks for some really exclusive worthy recommendations .....



*Departures* is an oscar winner. A highly recommended movie. Dont miss it at any cost.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2011)

^Okuribito? That one was really, really good.


----------



## eggman (Oct 26, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And that is not 40 years (that tells you have not understand the movie). Its four days.



Definitely not four days!! He at least tried to commit suicide by 3 different ways..and got into jail on one occasion...all this signified the end of that day ...since he will get up next morning where all this things will be undone... 4 days done already 
40 or at least 10 years theory seems plausible , at least to me!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll just try to pitch my thoughts in and be done with it (hopefully). 



quan chi said:


> Sorry to intervene....Can i also put my views here. if yes then read on otherwise please neglect the post.


Of course not. As always, I'd love to hear some view points, which could possibly give me a new/different insight on any movie.



quan chi said:


> 1.It has a well blend of fiction and reality.(read hitler and his crazy ideas to motivate his soldiers and ww2)


Fiction, I can understand with the whole super-soldier part. However, if reality is depicting Hitler-esque scenario, this movie is nowhere close to it. Schmidt doesn't seem intimidating at all. He is a Nazi officer for pete's sake, at least make him more gruesome. The end fight testifies how pathetically the antagonist was wiped out. 



quan chi said:


> 2.Perhaps after batman this character had me impressed.He is just a super metabolically enhanced another human being who can do almost everything a normal human being can do but at a much better rate.


I'll quote Steve's line in the movie "Doctor Erskine said that, the serum wouldn't just affect my muscles. It would affect my cells. Create a protective system of *regeneration and healing*." So Steve is essentially like Wolverine, minus the claws and the attitude. Apparently, 



Spoiler



he wakes up after 70 years and still looks the same. So he won't age.


If any other comic book character, apart from Batman, has been convincing enough, it has to be Spider-Man. He's just your average joe in real life. He has an aunt who loves him, a good friend Harry and even a girl who he has a crush on, Mary Jane. He hides his identity because he knows that revealing it, would wreak havoc for the people he cares about. This has been unveiled perfectly in all of the Spider-Man movies. Unlike Captain America, who is genetically altered, by will, then is labeled as some poster boy who is supposed to be an all-American hero. I'll discuss this further in "character development" part.



quan chi said:


> 3.As posted by ssb1551 character development


Ah yes. Let's see, Steve has the passion for enlisting to fight in the war. He has the determination, despite the lack of his physical structure, which is weak. Erskine asks him "Do you want to kill Nazis?" and Steve's reply is "I don't want to kill anyone. I don't like bullies." I like this part. He's not some revenge filled psycho, who wants to go in the war and rip off some Nazi heads. He just wants to stand up for what's right. So far so good. Then we see some basic training sequences, some pep-talk, subtle eye-blazing between him and Agent Carter and finally, the transformation in Captain America. Here's where things go awfully wrong. First, the Senator makes a mockery out of him by putting up some acts to promote war bonds. This part was a complete joke and could have been easily omitted. What follows next is a string of fast forward events of him infiltrating the Hydra fortress, rescuing Barnes and his unit, returning in one piece, earns Colonel's respect and then some sloppy scenes later, we come to the finale and the rest is history. I don't see what kind of character development took place, after he turned into a super soldier. Even his relationship with Peggy wasn't molded properly. Everything just felt rushed in this film, albeit being 2 hours long. 



quan chi said:


> 4.The story does makes sense and the connection is never lost.


Boring and dull, those are the words I was looking for, but I guess we have our differences. 




quan chi said:


> 5.Dialogues or script is much better than other movies of the same genre.


Some of the dialogues were good, but the rest were filled with cheesy humour and lines. The same could be said for Thor and Green Lantern, which went a step further with the cheese factor. 




quan chi said:


> 6.The transformation of a sickly Steve Rogers into captain america.


Steve wasn't sick, just weakly built. His transformation hardly took a few minutes and bam, you have a new improved super soldier. 

Now I'll comment on some other posts:



			
				ssb1551 said:
			
		

> Of all the movies in his list I'm surprised Cap had the adjective "uber-suckage", mind you the list includes Wrong Turn 3 & 4 which are more apt for above mentioned adjective.


If you read closely, I mentioned the *acting and dialogues was puke-worthy* for Wrong Turn 4. The parts which I felt were good for those movies, were listed. I called CA, the way I found it and I'm not changing my view. 

Also bear in mind ssb1551, thought I may not be an ardent comic follower, but I certainly like to watch movies. So I'll be relying on how these characters are presented in the movies and it's overall impact. CA had zero impact. I didn't really find any strong connection. He may be a strong character in the comic, but the movie definitely didn't have enough steam to put it across. I would have expected a better antagonist than Red Skull, who lacked the intensity of being  a conniving rival. Hugo Weaving is a brilliant actor and it's sad to see his role being wasted in this movie. Action is another aspect which was disappointing. This is something, which I expect to have at the very least, especially from a super-hero movie. Nothing was memorable about this movie. In retrospect, if you want to know what how an impact is caused, take a look at Rorschach from Watchmen. I never knew Watchmen even existed, but when the movie came out, the way his character was portrayed, it would be ludicrous to ignore it. The movie also has a segment, which explains how and why he turned into the person he was, which was a strong point in the film. So even if the entire movie was average, his character was intriguing enough to speak volumes. That's how an impact is created. 





			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> This is exactly what the Hollywood does not want to see anymore/......., if its not accompanied with a character development and script. That is the prime reason super heroes movies now tend to be more of character and script driven rather then purely action, sfx driven. We Indians/Asians mostly on the other hand just want to have mindless action and SFX and nothing else. (perfect example of why 2012 did very well in India and was an epic fail over Hollywood.)


Sam, you have to understand VFX is an integral part of a movie, when it comes to depicting sci-fi and fantasy based roles. Take out the 3D and other visuals effects out of AVATAR and what will you have left? NOTHING. It will just be another movie with sub-par story. A lot of moments in a movie demand visual effects to be present, even if they are in the most subtle manner. Super hero movies are based on our imagination and that can be brought to life with visual effects, to some extent. Creating a world which doesn't exist and making us believe it could be real is something which visual effect does. I admit that over-doing it could also be a movie's downfall. Transformers would be a good example. The first movie hit the right notes and was completely entertaining, but the next 2 were just a mere debacle. So on certain occasions, visual effects are provide a good experience, if not the best.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2011)

^^Before i say anything i must say that by going through your post it is clear that you dont hate this movie entirely only some parts left you *unsatisfied*.
Had you elaborated a bit on your first post then this confusion wouldnt have been created.
as ssb1551 mentioned you just used an unpleasant term before the movie.





> Captain America: The First Avenger - Uber-suckage*.*


But your description's weight was too low as compared to that single word.In short not completely justifiable.

Now lets move.


> Fiction, I can understand with the whole super-soldier part. However, if reality is depicting Hitler-esque scenario, this movie is nowhere close to it. Schmidt doesn't seem intimidating at all. He is a Nazi officer for pete's sake, at least make him more gruesome. The end fight testifies how pathetically the antagonist was wiped out.


We are all saying the movie turned out good than expected.(Read rhitwick's review on mujhe faaandship karoge) Nobody here says the climax was awesome!! More details will follow as per your next replies.



> If any other comic book character, apart from Batman, has been convincing enough, it has to be Spider-Man


Yes you are right at this point that was a mistake which i realized later i was actually going for spiderman.Yes regeneration and healing true! But at what rate?Read your spoiler again.he is still vulnerable i mean he still is like a human being with an enhanced body. wolverene's scene is a bit different lets not get into that much details.



> First, the Senator makes a mockery out of him by putting up some acts to promote war bonds. This part was a complete joke and could have been easily omitted. What follows next is a string of fast forward events of him infiltrating the Hydra fortress, rescuing Barnes and his unit, returning in one piece, earns Colonel's respect and then some sloppy scenes later, we come to the finale and the rest is history. I don't see what kind of character development took place, after he turned into a super soldier. Even his relationship with Peggy wasn't molded properly. Everything just felt rushed in this film, albeit being 2 hours long.


That for many of us was a good example of character development especially from this movie.
1.It shows steve is still the person what the doctor wanted him to remain.He takes orders obidiently even though he dosent likes it.They say he is just a test subject and too precious to loose.
2.He only takes action when things go too much awry.Means when he learns about barnes and his crew members.
3.As for romantic sequence goes i dont like too much of it in any superhero movies and i feel it was just right in this movie.The emotions has been shown properly.



> Boring and dull, those are the words I was looking for, but I guess we have our differences.


Well i never read any CA comics therefore for me nope it wasnt.Howard starks role in the super solder project and his involvement in the army that makes sense.The relationship between every character is shown well and the connection justifiable.


> Steve wasn't sick, just weakly built. His transformation hardly took a few minutes and bam, you have a new improved super soldier.


Actually he is an asthma patient with a Weak physique..(Btw also i didnt mean that literally.it was just a metaphor to show what other characters felt about him lol.).

.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ah yes. Let's see, Steve has the passion for enlisting to fight in the war. He has the determination, despite the lack of his physical structure, which is weak. Erskine asks him "Do you want to kill Nazis?" and Steve's reply is "I don't want to kill anyone. I don't like bullies." I like this part. He's not some revenge filled psycho, who wants to go in the war and rip off some Nazi heads. He just wants to stand up for what's right. So far so good. Then we see some basic training sequences, some pep-talk, subtle eye-blazing between him and Agent Carter and finally, the transformation in Captain America. Here's where things go awfully wrong. First, the Senator makes a mockery out of him by putting up some acts to promote war bonds. This part was a complete joke and could have been easily omitted. What follows next is a string of fast forward events of him infiltrating the Hydra fortress, rescuing Barnes and his unit, returning in one piece, earns Colonel's respect and then some sloppy scenes later, we come to the finale and the rest is history. I don't see what kind of character development took place, after he turned into a super soldier. Even his relationship with Peggy wasn't molded properly. Everything just felt rushed in this film, albeit being 2 hours long.



Dude its like you wanna write, erm re-write the comics yourself. This part is actually true to comics & being a die-hard Cap fan I'm glad its there. I hate it when script-writers change all the major details like presence of Howard Stark during the experimentation, Agent Peggy Carter(should be Sharon) in picture before Cap goes into suspended animation. I, along with all my pals who are ardent comic followers, wanna see events as were in comics & mind you these movies are primarily meant for American audience & most of 'em know each issue inside out.I'm speaking from the point of view of a comic follower.

Well enough of the debate. Everyone perceives things differently. What you may like I may dislike & what I may like you may dislike.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 26, 2011)

quan chi said:


> ^^Before i say anything i must say that by going through your post it is clear that you dont hate this movie entirely only some parts left you *unsatisfied*. Had you elaborated a bit on your first post then this confusion wouldnt have been created.


Trust me, I felt it had potential till just before the time Steve is converted into a super solider. The authentic 40's look, Steve's desire to enlist himself & his fight in the alley _seemed_ like an honest build up. But then, everything just fell apart and it felt like I was warped through time into a different movie. I didn't go into detail in my initial post because a.) I was in a hurry & b.) I was immensely disappointed. 



quan chi said:


> as ssb1551 mentioned you just used an unpleasant term before the movie.But your description's weight was too low as compared to that single word.In short not completely justifiable.


I used that word primarily to express my disappointment in the movie. I know it's harsh, but I had high hopes with this movie, as I did with Thor. These were some of the characters, I had only heard about and played in video games as a kid. The fact that they were being re-created for the big screen had me all pumped up. To me, the first movie, introducing any super-hero is extremely important. It raises/diminishes my expectations for a sequel (if any) based on that first movie. If the character is completely un-interesting, and/or is presented that way, then I'd probably wouldn't even bother vouching for it. 



quan chi said:


> We are all saying the movie turned out good than expected.(Read rhitwick's review on mujhe faaandship karoge) Nobody here says the climax was awesome!! More details will follow as per your next replies.


Exactly! which is why I wanted to know what exactly were your expectations before the movie and what intrigued you later on. It was a plausible query. 



quan chi said:


> Yes you are right at this point that was a mistake which i realized later i was actually going for spiderman.Yes regeneration and healing true! But at what rate?Read your spoiler again.he is still vulnerable i mean he still is like a human being with an enhanced body. wolverene's scene is a bit different lets not get into that much details.


I'm assuming the effect of the serum won't be instant and that it might be a long term effect on his cellular change. So even though he looks and feels like human, you can't change the fact that his DNA structure has been altered and this could lead to various possibilities. That was the point of my spoiler. 



quan chi said:


> That for many of us was a good example of character development especially from this movie.
> 1.It shows steve is still the person what the doctor wanted him to remain.He takes orders obidiently even though he dosent likes it.They say he is just a test subject and too precious to loose.
> 2.He only takes action when things go too much awry.Means when he learns about barnes and his crew members.
> 3.As for romantic sequence goes i dont like too much of it in any superhero movies and i feel it was just right in this movie.The emotions has been shown properly.


1.) Steve was always the same person. He knew what was right for him and yet he decides to take up the frivolous activities that the senator wants him to do. Peggy later on asks him that if these were his only two option; being a lab rat or a dancing monkey. He is meant for more than that.

2.) It sort of contradicts the first point you mentioned. The fact that Barnes was in that unit, led him to invade that Hydra fort, felt like an excuse to go against a direct order. What if it wasn't Barnes and if some other unit was stuck out there? Would he not be willing to go save them? 



quan chi said:


> Well i never read any CA comics therefore for me nope it wasnt.Howard starks role in the super solder project and his involvement in the army that makes sense.The relationship between every character is shown well and the connection justifiable.


It was very clever of them to add Stark's role in this movie. I had to give them that. But the rest of the roles weren't strong enough to hold my interest. I liked Erskine's role, since he was very convincing. 



			
				ssb1551 said:
			
		

> Dude its like you wanna write, erm re-write the comics yourself. This part is actually true to comics & being a die-hard Cap fan I'm glad its there.


I'll reiterate (for the last time), I haven't read any of his comics, nor do I have any interest in it. I'm purely commenting on how the character was represented in this movie. The part I was referring to was absurd. It almost gave me a _deja vu_ of the Stark's flashy intro in Iron-Man 2 at the Stark convention. Even if it's in the comic, that doesn't mean that it's an acceptable scene. May be you're glad it's there, but I begin to re-think if they were taking the character seriously or not. It was as horrendous as the part where they show minor clippings of Cap taking out random Hydra members (the one right after which Cap gets his shield from Stark).


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2011)

@ssb1551 Well, the movie could have been true to book but when you make a movie you make for all, including persons who never knew Captain america existed.

For people like us the movie was boring. Had a good story but did not satisfy our expectation.

I already told what I expect from a superhero movie...I got that from Spiderman, Superman, Batman, Ironman (not much in part 2)

But movies like Thor, Watchmen and CA disappointed me. 
Watchmen though surprised me as per acting and for an unforeseen complex plot. A brainfood for sure.

Thor had a good climax action and a good fight scene in the beginning, CA had nothing to boast of. I hope in real comics he had some worthy villain to fight. I guess CA will turn into a franchise and in next installments we would be treated with much more of his heroism and actions.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2011)

Most superhero movies are only good if you are taking your girlfriend with you.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2011)

Watched Real Steel Yesterday, Good watch - 7/10 ,

BTW did any one watch Ra.One or 7am Arivu ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ nice respite *ico*.

@ *rhitwick* & *ethan_hunt* - I've said before that these movies primary audience is an average American. Producers & Directors know that most of the americans are well aware of the story. And as *sam9s* had pointed out in an early post that Hollywood audience has evolved, they dun wanna watch only action & gfx but a good plot & in this case the plot as conceived by Jack Kirby.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> 1.) Steve was always the same person. He knew what was right for him and yet he decides to take up the frivolous activities that the senator wants him to do. Peggy later on asks him that if these were his only two option; being a lab rat or a dancing monkey. He is meant for more than that.
> 
> 2.) It sort of contradicts the first point you mentioned. The fact that Barnes was in that unit, led him to invade that Hydra fort, felt like an excuse to go against a direct order. What if it wasn't Barnes and if some other unit was stuck out there? Would he not be willing to go save them?



All the superheroes need that push to be altruistic & follow a higher path. Peter Parker became Spiderman only 'cause Uncle Ben was killed. What did he do with his powers before that?. Tried to make money & don't gimme the sequences from the Spiderman movie 'cause its totally & completely wrong.What did Wally Bart do when he got his powers?.Nothing. Until and unless something/someone close to 'em gets hurt they didn't don the costume & started crime-fighting.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 26, 2011)

Watched 'That girl in yellow boots'...pathetic and meaningless movie...also the kind of role given to 'Kalki koechin' makes me wonder that whether the director even considers her as his wife...


----------



## a_medico (Oct 27, 2011)

*Bol* - Quite bold for a movie coming out of Pakistan. Production value is not as good as any average bollywood movie but the movie conveys its message very strongly and boldly. This one is as good as _Khuda Ke Liye_.


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 27, 2011)

Please suggest some pathetic cinema halls in Delhi/NCR infested with disgusting chichora crowd. I want to go for Ra.One in one such place and watch it showering abuses of the most obnoxious degree and passing lewd comments of the most obscure nature...(a good nerve-relaxing exercise I guess....). Like-minded urchins may join in as long as they can live up to my abusive standards.


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2011)

Loved the soundtrack of The Watchmen. But ya it lamed out like 75% into the script. The plot did weaken.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 27, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Please suggest some pathetic cinema halls in Delhi/NCR infested with disgusting chichora crowd. I want to go for Ra.One in one such place and watch it showering abuses of the most obnoxious degree and passing lewd comments of the most obscure nature...(a good nerve-relaxing exercise I guess....). Like-minded urchins may join in as long as they can live up to my abusive standards.



Lol...I had seen _Sajan Chale Sasural_ with a similar mindset. And enjoyed it a lot. Also Subhash Ghai's _Kisna_.

Couldn't dare to watch _Gunda_ in that situation though. _Gunda_ demands ideal surroundings.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2011)

"Sajan Chale Sasural" is a good movie. Govinda was in peak during that time. And, its a pleasure to watch Govinda in movies like "Rajababu","Coolie no.1", "Hero No.1" etc.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2011)

^^+1 for Saajan Chale Sasural.
May not agree that much for Raja Babu.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 27, 2011)

How is Ra.One guys ...?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 27, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Sam, you have to understand VFX is an integral part of a movie, when it comes to depicting sci-fi and fantasy based roles. Take out the 3D and other visuals effects out of AVATAR and what will you have left? NOTHING. It will just be another movie with sub-par story. A lot of moments in a movie demand visual effects to be present, even if they are in the most subtle manner. Super hero movies are based on our imagination and that can be brought to life with visual effects, to some extent. Creating a world which doesn't exist and making us believe it could be real is something which visual effect does. I admit that over-doing it could also be a movie's downfall. Transformers would be a good example. The first movie hit the right notes and was completely entertaining, but the next 2 were just a mere debacle. So on certain occasions, visual effects are provide a good experience, if not the best.




AVATAR is a classic exception and not a rule. AVATAR was meant to be an SFX extravaganza as it was shot with digital 3D to make the colorful world look awesome. JC had a clear vision what he was offering and what was he gambling, which in the end did pay off. If you still read most of the reviews on IMDB, 8/10 people say it had nothing to offer as far as script, story or characters go, but it was just a completely new innovation, concept, that to in a 3d world that no one has ever seen, that made AVATAR a success not the characters or the screenplay/script.

If we take a general scenario,SFX/CGI is the least of the things most of hollywood wants, not because they are bad, but because they are over done now ..... creating a Superhero movie (infact creating any movie) with just huge amount of visuals and CGI and nothing else would almost make sure the movie is doomed (2012 again perfect example) (or unless it has something totally new, never shown, never experienced visuals to offer). That is the reason more directors/banners tend to put as much as character script development......... sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt. But it has an out an out chance as against to a movie that solely depends on SFX/CGI.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> How is Ra.One guys ...?



My friend told that the movie was good till the first half, second half was a total upset, where as my cousin told me that movie was pathetic.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 27, 2011)

*Kung Fu Panda 2*  .... This movie is awsome ..... easily better than the fist one, not because the first one was bad, but because they tokk every thing good from the first and amplified it with the same quality of everything. No movie animated ir non animated have I seen that mixed the seriousness and the comic timing as fluently and effectively as kung fu panda did. It was wonderful. Not only did we have more action, we also had more comic appeal, perfect comic timing and one of the best wacky, funny lines one would witness. It was a pure family entertainer ........ highly recommended ... *6.8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2011)

^It was the best 3D movie that released since Avatar (w.r.t 3D).


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 was surprisingly good yeah. The 'inner peace' bit is in the first movie as well and the question of Po's origin had been ignored in that one. Using both of them to make a great sequel was an excellent job. But then I liked the first one better for some reason.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Is this movie available now on DVD?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 27, 2011)

^^yes, also on Blu ray


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just finished watching errr re-watching *Herafter*. I must say I found the character of 2 leads along with the kid & that of Bryce Dallas Howard more riveting & much deeper that the first watch. A very good movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 27, 2011)

*The Son of No One*. Found it very boring! Other than Pacino nothing was good! Weird acting by _Milk_.
The Son of No One (2011) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Oct 28, 2011)

*Diary of June* - A cross of _Confessions_ and _Se7en_. Good watch. Could have been sensational had there been a brainfk ending. But the ending is just like any other detective movie. Worth a try.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 28, 2011)

What happened to Ra.One?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 28, 2011)

Sarath said:


> What happened to Ra.One?



What should not have happened has happened to Ra. One.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2011)

Watched *Groundhog Day* yesterday after I saw a discussion on this thread over some of it's factual errors.

Being a hardcore fan of Time Travel based, and derived plots, like Time Loops (in this case), I have rated the movie *7/10* on IMDb, due to many factual errors and plot holes. But for the concept of the movie and it's representation which have inspired many more series like, Daybreak, Deja Vu and more recent one Source Code, I would say this movie was an effort worthy of praise.

I am now on to watching some more movies which are on similar league as Groundhog Day, such as Sliding Doors (1998) and Stranger Than Fiction.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 29, 2011)

Do I have the right to state my opinion as well ...  ..... SRK mmm I dont hate him as such, but he is definitely a over blown, unnecessarily larger then life blown out of proportion celebrity ...... where as acting wise, there are lots of other character artist who can act far better than SRK. Pure performance wise Aamir khan is way ahead ....


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 29, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I am now on to watching some more movies which are on similar league as Groundhog Day, such as Sliding Doors (1998) and Stranger Than Fiction.



stranger then fiction is one superb movie. you should really watch it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Do I have the right to state my opinion as well ...  ..... SRK mmm I dont hate him as such, but he is definitely a over blown, unnecessarily larger then life blown out of proportion celebrity ...... where as acting wise, there are lots of other character artist who can act far better than SRK. Pure performance wise Aamir khan is way ahead ....



Dude, you and I think a lot alike ..Even I too feel Amir Khan is the best actor of all the current lot even though I don't watch hindi movies a lot. SRK really overacts in all the scenes. I mean do we really need that.


----------



## asingh (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you guys seen the Rockstar promos. He he. What a lame thing.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok guys, enough of this. We all have better things to do then questioning eccentricities on the internet. There are several other things a person hates strongly without much of a reason. Let that be so. Anymore useless debate on this will lead to a thread clean up.

Back to movies:

*Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind*: Brilliant. I really like Clementine. Very good name, character and hair colours. Even Joel was very good. Elijah Wood's character was lol. Anyway, I was putting this movie off for a long time for some reason. Turned out I shouldn't have. But I think I am in a better position to appreciate the movie now as opposed to earlier. Good decision in that way I guess.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

I hate weird posts.

Thread cleaned up.


----------



## asingh (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

^^
Quite an honest review. Thanks.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

Ra.One Liked the movie. Was not epic but not shoddy either. Needed more action. Was better than many other I saw lately with the exception of Real Steel.

I would have watched it anyways but the reviews online seem to be overly screwed. 

A neutral review would be: 7/10 IMO +/-1
8 for me as I liked the effects and didn't watch it on the first day; so llowered my expectations 

Some of the jokes are too kiddish and some adult. A combination I haven't seen before. 

Overall fun to watch.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Do I have the right to state my opinion as well ...  ..... SRK mmm I dont hate him as such, but he is definitely a over blown, unnecessarily larger then life blown out of proportion celebrity ...... where as acting wise, there are lots of other character artist who can act far better than SRK. Pure performance wise Aamir khan is way ahead ....





ssb1551 said:


> .Even I too feel Amir Khan is the best actor of all the current lot even though I don't watch hindi movies a lot. SRK really overacts in all the scenes. I mean do we really need that.



Agree with all your comments here. I feel Aamir Khan is one of the best actors we have.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2011)

*Mysteria*. Indeed it was to me! Didn't get the finishing!

Mysteria (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude, you and I think a lot alike ..Even I too feel Amir Khan is the best actor of all the current lot even though I don't watch hindi movies a lot. SRK really overacts in all the scenes. I mean do we really need that.



Without participating into the debate (or fight, whatever you guys call it), I would just like to share something about SRK too.
SRK did confessed on the sets of KBC recently that he DOES over reacts in all the scenes. And the reason he mentioned for it was that when he started his career in acting career, he was given a role where only his hands used to be visible, and face of somebody else was edited in between. So he had to very expressive with his hands since it was the only thing which was earning him his bread. And from where he slowly acquired the habit of "being expressive" into his whole body!
Quite a story, isn't it?


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Without participating into the debate (or fight, whatever you guys call it), I would just like to share something about SRK too.
> SRK did confessed on the sets of KBC recently that he DOES over reacts in all the scenes. And the reason he mentioned for it was that when he started his career in acting career, he was given a role where only his hands used to be visible, and face of somebody else was edited in between. So he had to very expressive with his hands since it was the only thing which was earning him his bread. And from where he slowly acquired the habit of "being expressive" into his whole body!
> Quite a story, isn't it?



As far as I remember he started of with Fauji and Circus. His face (and hands) were visible in normal ratios. But he does over act.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 30, 2011)

*X-Men : First Class* ... easily my best super hero movie, this year, we discuessd about C.America, Green Lantern, Green Hornet ...blah blah , but I am surprised this movie was never brought in to discussion. THIS is how the characters are drawn, an absolute perfect prequel to the series. I have not seen X-2, but this one would be in my top two X Men movie and the best super hero movie after the obvious TDK, Batman Begins and the Iron Man 1. Though the major characters had to be missing as it was a prequal, they still manage to create very well developed ones for the same. Effect and CGI was spot on as always and action was just about the right dose ......  
The one drawback I felt 



Spoiler



was the character Megneto was a bit rushed towards the negative side at the end of the movie. Same goes with Mystique, ...after all professor X took care of her right from the child hood. It was a bit unnatural to see her leaving him that easily .....


 ... over all a truly entertaining stuff .....*6.8/10*


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Circus was a nice TV serial. I liked it. 

Sam, I couldn't agree more with you. Mystique did move a little too quickly to Magneto but she was always attracted by his (and Shaw's) ideas more than those of Prof X.

I found the insect-woman mutant really lame.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 30, 2011)

in Xmen FC, it shows that prof X gets his disability when young and in X-Men origins:Wolverine, the old Prof X comes walking to recruit cyclops


----------



## sam9s (Oct 30, 2011)

*Sanctum* ..... This movie is one of those rare movies that had my rating, review in complete contradiction to what IMDB has. Usually people there do provide a pretty decent review baring a few bone heads as exception, but with this one I was pleasantly surprised. To put it simply ... this movie *rocked* in almost every department. The movie is an adventure thriller involving exploration of an extensive, exquisite cave system in Papua New Guinea. The movie is inspired by an actual flood event in an extensive cave in the Nullarbor Plain of Australia in 1988. Trust me just dont go by the reviews. This movie has everything,........... great cave cinematography, authentic caving system and equipment, decent acting and a very thrilling cave journey that will keep you at the edge of your seat, not to forget the enormous back ground score that rocks the HT........... Dont give this a miss ......* 6.8/10* for this one


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2011)

Road to Perdition

This is the fourth Sam Mendis movie that I watched ( Seen American Beauty, Revolutionary Road, Jarhead before). And I really feel dumb for passing on a movie this good. This movie starts off as a gangster movie and then when characters start to evolve, it is much more than that. Tom Hanks and Jude Law nailed the characters. Kids did really well. And, words can't even describe the awesomeness of  score by Thomas Newman (The opening track just blew me away).

A Terrific movie and a must watch.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 30, 2011)

*Holy Rollers*. Nice and succinct.

Holy Rollers (2010) - IMDb



vamsi_krishna said:


> Road to Perdition
> 
> A Terrific movie and a must watch.


Thanks.


----------



## eggman (Oct 31, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Road to Perdition
> 
> This is the fourth Sam Mendis movie that I watched ( Seen American Beauty, Revolutionary Road, Jarhead before). And I really feel dumb for passing on a movie this good. This movie starts off as a gangster movie and then when characters start to evolve, it is much more than that. Tom Hanks and Jude Law nailed the characters. Kids did really well. And, words can't even describe the awesomeness of  score by Thomas Newman (The opening track just blew me away).
> 
> A Terrific movie and a must watch.



Very very underrated movie!! It was just amazing for so many things!! And the ending was so beautiful.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2011)

Watched 7Aum Arivu (7th Sense)  7.5/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

*Ra-One (2011) - 6/10*
special effects are worth to watch.
no-story is there


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *X-Men : First Class* ... easily my best super hero movie, this year, we discussed about C.America, Green Lantern, Green Hornet ...blah blah , but I am surprised this movie was never brought in to discussion. THIS is how the characters are drawn, an absolute perfect prequel to the series. I have not seen X-2, but this one would be in my top two X Men movie and the best super hero movie after the obvious TDK, Batman Begins and the Iron Man 1. Though the major characters had to be missing as it was a prequel, they still manage to create very well developed ones for the same. Effect and CGI was spot on as always and action was just about the right dose ......
> The one drawback I felt
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the rest of the X-Men movies too except Wolverine:Origins and First Class mainly because of no sequential story between various releases.
Starting from Wolverine :Origins, the X-Men series surely will provide the required storyline in a _sequential_ order .

And yeah, I too felt that the ending was fairly rushed if we talk about Magento's and Mystique's separation from Professor Charles

PS:Why do you rate all the movies 6.8?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ Well coincedently last couple of movies were all 6.8 ..... but I had *In Bruges and C.A at 6.5* ...  . Touching my 7 scale is a bit difficult. the Last movie that touched my 7 scale was *Real Steel* on page 417. After that its all 6/6.5/6.8. Infact most of my movies fall between 6 and 6.8....... let alone crossing 7.  The last movie that touched 7.5 was *"The pursuit of happyness"*  and last movie that crossed 7.5 (7.8 to be exact) was "*Kings Speech"*, and i cant even recall which movie I gave 8 or 8.5. I think the* matrix 1* touched 8. the rest two were 7.5. 
Yea *"The usual Suspect"* I gave 8.5. 
*Seven* again was 8
John Woo's *KILLER *was 8
*District 9* was 8.5
if you want I can dig more to see what movies I gave 8+

There are movie that go beyond 6.8  ..... 

But rarely any movie has crossed 9 for me. There are only 5 till date that have gone past 9...... which I can share. No one has got 9.8 or perfect 10
*
1. The shawshank Redemption ... 9.5/10 (And I dont see any movie surpassing that)
2. Scent of a woman ...... 9.3/10 
3. United 93 ..... 9/10
4. L.A Confidential ...... 9/10
5. T-2; Judgement Day ...... 9/10*

In total I have seen close to 900 movies and I have a record of all ....  (well almost all)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2011)

@sam9s
noted down all the 7+ titles 
thanks a lot


----------



## sam9s (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ Welcome .... have you seen all the 9+ ones ...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Welcome .... have you seen all the 9+ ones ...



I meant all titles above 7 rating
Btw , have seen Shawshank and T-2
will watch the remaining titles


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2011)

@ *sam9s* - How much dija give *The Way Back* & how much will you give *Black Bread* a.k.a *Pa Negre*?? I was surprised to not see *Godfather* , *Citizen Kane* , *Kramer vs Kramer* , *Sinchin no Samurai* , *Rashomon* & *Casablanca* in the 9/9+ list.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 31, 2011)

off the above I have not seen *Black Bread, Sinchin no Samurai , and Rashomon*,............. *Godfather* though critically acclaimed was not something awe aspiring for me. All of the 9+ in my list had something Jaw dropping, apart from all the other eliments which make a classic.
*Casablanca *frankly was okie for me .... a 7/10 material. But I am surprised you are so impressed with* Kramer vs Kramer,* though its been a long time I saw this movie, but it was not something that exceptional ..... I cant rate it unless I see it again, but I am sure it wont go beyond 6.8 ...  

*The way back* got *6.8/10* from me  ......


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

Sam, I'm sure you would be known among students as a strict teacher (in terms of marks given).


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2011)

Sam, what would you peg T1 at...?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2011)

Krow said:


> Sam, I'm sure you would be known among students as a strict teacher (in terms of marks given).



..Guess I'm much more lenient than *sam9s*!!

@ *sam9s* - Yeah Kramer vs Kramer was the first Dustin Hoffman movie I watched even before The Graduate & also the first Meryl Streep movie for me too. At the end of the movie Dustin Hoffman became one of my favorite actors till I passed 12th & Meryl Streep became one of my favorite actresses & she still is. The next week after watching Kramer vs Kramer I went on Hoffman spree & watched Graduate, Hero , Rainman , Marathon Man , All the President's Men & Papillon. Thats why I can never forget Kramer vs Kramer.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 31, 2011)

asingh said:


> Sam, what would you peg T1 at...?



T1 would be 8.8/10 just close to T2's 9/10 ........


----------



## samchn07 (Nov 1, 2011)

such a nice movie i have watched many times since i was child,. .stay away axe gang . .


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 1, 2011)

*ra.one* 5/10


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2011)

sam9s said:


> T1 would be 8.8/10 just close to T2's 9/10 ........



Mmm...why would it be less..?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> Mmm...why would it be less..?



Well technically I loved both the movies almost equally, however, personally I have an inclination towards special effects. (which even today rocks), Plus the whole magnitude of the movie, was a wee bit better and more than T1. Hence a bit more than T1.....


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2011)

I preferred T1 though. Had more heart and a better storyline. But yes, T2 had better affects and told 'more' about the Terminator universe.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2011)

*Ra-One* ...... As I have always said, that the only time I review a Bollywood movie on this thread is,,,,, if it either is some phenomenal cinema, exceptionally good movie, or pure utter garbage, ...... I am reviewing Ra One, and rest you can guess what it might be.

The previous three records for the uttar garbage that were thrown to our poor souls were crowned to *Fanah, AB's RAVAN and then came ROBOT*, and I thought nothing could further go bad. But Ra-One simply takes the cake here ...... With RAVAN I was angry I was shouting, I wanted my money back. I was dissappointed to the core (being it a Maniratnam;s movie) with Ra-One it went so bad that all of my anger turned in to pitty and utter condolences for the production and the direction that after spending 120+ cr they were not able to get a single (note "Single"), not a single thing right.


Oh man where to start  ..... the opening sequences itself gave me the feeling this is gonna be a tough 2 hrs. The humor for the first half is so bad and so cheezy that you just cover your face and hope that the scene finishes. Specially the way kareena was introduced, utter crap I tell you.

Then starts the real thing..... when the technical aspects creeps in (not the effects, I havent started on that yet.), The technical aspects ...... first they take an almost impossible task of taking the concept of video game characters out in the real world, Then with just couple of big screen,(with a laughable martix screen saver) few keyboard click you accomplish the task ..... with both of the characters behaving and challenging the laws of physics in a total different manner, ra One can take any shape, ge one cant, beats me ... ...... also just because we have a character out of the game he becomes super man, and can do almost about anything imaginable, including bullet dogging and flying and what not....... Not to forget a chammak challo dance number ...

But this one takes the cake .......:: Character Ge One can be controlled by motion sensors on your body in the virtual world, okie,..... then... .....listen to this ...... at the end of the movie, our heros kid want to help daddy to win in the real world..... so he chooses to use motion sensing again, HOW, by wearing a cheap jacket connected to PS3!!! ....

Technicaly everything...... everything this movie had was worse than anything that has ever offered by bollywood.

Rest comes the characters, absolute horrendous. The daddy SRK dies and his wife and kids gets over it in seconds if not minutes ..... why....... coz we have a robot at our hands to protect and amuse ..... doing silly, funny and stupid things that leaves you nothing but embarrassment. 

Deep down I am sure SRK was certain this movie wont work, and SRK is a master in branding his product, with constant hammering of promos in virtually every corner of your life. He still managed to get decent collection dispite of throwing utter garbage ...... 

*1.5/10* ... The new Uttar Garbage crown has been snatched again goes to Ra-One.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2011)

26 lines for an utter crap! Jesus dude, you've energy


----------



## eggman (Nov 2, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Ra-One* ...... As I have always said, that the only time I review a Bollywood movie on this thread is,,,,, if it either is some phenomenal cinema, exceptionally good movie, or pure utter garbage, ...... I am reviewing Ra One, and rest you can guess what it might be.
> 
> The previous three records for the uttar garbage that were thrown to our poor souls were crowned to *Fanah, AB's RAVAN and then came ROBOT*, and I thought nothing could further go bad. But Ra-One simple takes the cake here ...... With RAVAN I was angry I was shouting, I wanted my money back. I was dissappointed to the core (being it a Maniratnam;s movie) with Ra-One it went so bad that all of my anger turned in to pitty and utter condolences for the production and the direction that after spending 120+ cr they were not able to get a single (note "Single"), not a single thing right.
> 
> ...


I loved how 


Spoiler



SRK was buried in Christian tradition


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> 26 lines for an utter crap! Jesus dude, you've energy



Yea only when its utter crap or uber cool.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats one heck of a review for a crappy flick!!..man I wish those 2 Khans stopped acting!!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 2, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Thats one heck of a review for a crappy flick!!..man I wish those 2 Khans stopped acting!!



I hope the other Khan you are referring to here is not Aamir. Aamir I feel is a good actor.

Eggman I don't agree with what you mentioned in the spoiler.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL. Much ado about nothing. Looks like we have lots of crap time waste.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Thats one heck of a review for a crappy flick!!..man I wish those 2 Khans stopped acting!!



No idea who is the 2nd one for you!
But for me it will be Sallu...


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 2, 2011)

@ eggman. I agree with you, That  srk knew this movie won't fuel itself.. that is the particular reason for this BIG promotion. By his name and lot of hype he created he saved himself from a Black Hole ..

Promotion:-

Nvidia Signature GC
stick Ra.one with every brand he endorses
Music launch live on web and then on telly (failed on web at least, delayed for couple of hours)
Ra.one Game
Reality shows (I don't remember the day, but that day he was on 3-4 or more reality shows which telecasted on same night).
+ all typical Promos


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2011)

I've reviewed Ra.One earlier and won't comment about other aspects but only point I would agree is that SRK knew about the end product.
He's a clever businessman and he did whatever he could do to get the money back ASAP. An honest effort from him anyway.

If you remember there was a movie "Krazzy 4" under Rakesh Rosha nbanner. It had three item songs! I was sceptcal why so many item songs? and the reason revealed when I went to watch it in theater.

These are nothing but tricks to create enough buzz b4 movie release so initial 2-3 days business recovers 80% of the cost.

And, I don't understand what is wrong with others. Everyone is bashing Ra.One...there were worse movies than this.
Golmaal 3, Double Dhaamaal, No Entry 2, Bodyguard, Ready etc. Why none bashed 'em like Ra.One?!


----------



## sam9s (Nov 2, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And, I don't understand what is wrong with others. Everyone is bashing Ra.One...there were worse movies than this.
> Golmaal 3, Double Dhaamaal, No Entry 2, Bodyguard, Ready etc. Why none bashed 'em like Ra.One?!



Havent seen Golmal 3, Dhamal and No entry 2, Bodyguard, Ready were garbage as well ...... but its like "aandho mein kada raja"...  .. out of the crappiest movies , I'd say Ra-One takes it all.......

Ra-One makes Dabang look like a masterpiece .... 

Personally I only rate bollywood movie on this thread if its either 8+ maretial or 2- ...... else I donet review/mention it here.


----------



## asingh (Nov 2, 2011)

I read somewhere that Bodyguard looks like a timeless classic when compared to Are-One.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I hope the other Khan you are referring to here is not Aamir. Aamir I feel is a good actor.
> 
> Eggman I don't agree with what you mentioned in the spoiler.





ithehappy said:


> No idea who is the 2nd one for you!
> But for me it will be Sallu...



Definitely it won't be Aamir. He is a damn good actor unlike the other 2(2nd one being the worst - Salman).


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2011)

I've seen starting scenes of Bodyguard...could not sit through rest. It has more sick jokes (they can be branded Salman jokes or more acurate Anees Bazmee jokes)

And, @sam, I read your review. Your main concerns (or the ones you mentioned here) is on technical aspect (how unreal it was to bring a game character into real life). It was and the processes were not even convincing.
But, if you could just for a sec forget the part how much you still hate it.

(For me, I missed a story telling; things were happening without any reason and without any link to next scene. Bodyguard sure passes here but Dabaang is not. Dabaang is anyway better than Ra.One. It had smart moviemaking, smart dialogues but all were given to Salman. Like Ra.One, Dabaang had neither story nor a proper narration and was a collage of in-coherent scenes.
I believe nothing can be utter crap...every movie has something for you to take away. It may be only songs (most Imran Hasmi movies), cinematography (Raavan), action (Singham, Krrish), comedy (Run; comedy of Vijay Raj), special effect (Ra.One), car chase (Dhoom series) etc.

After all you need to appreciate SRK for two things, 
1. Promotion. he showed who's the boss. Fooled people to watch this movie. Created such a mass hysteria about his movie that even if it flops his production cost would be recovered.
2. He dared to go beyond those tacky special effects. He did not care if Indian udience would welcome his movie or not; he just did it.

on side note, he's known to try such things... made "Phir bhi dil hai hindustani". It had an unconvincing and shocking content "Live telecast of hanging". None believed media could come to such level one day. The movie failed miserably. But the scenario is a reality now.

May be in future other movie producers would try to reach the level of special effect he had in Ra.One. Good for us audience only.)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 2, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And, I don't understand what is wrong with others. Everyone is bashing Ra.One...there were worse movies than this.
> Golmaal 3, Double Dhaamaal, *No Entry 2*, Bodyguard, Ready etc. Why none bashed 'em like Ra.One?!


Now when did No Entry 2 release. I don' think even shooting has started for this movie?
Are you referring to No Entry?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Come on!!This is must watch movies thread!!We shouldn`t be talking about Khans here.
Lets talk about good movies only.
How many of you have watched 21Grams?


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, you are right. If someone mention about Ra.One here, we may feel its a must watch movie without going into details.  

I think only the movies which people feel is watchable should be mentioned here. No need to go into details of crap films.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Definitely it won't be Aamir. He is a damn good actor unlike the other 2(2nd one being the worst - Salman).


I was bang on....


----------



## eggman (Nov 2, 2011)

I , for one, really LOVED Dabang! 
The movie never took itself seriously and that's what made all the difference!!
How could you not love Salman dancing to the ringtone !! 

And , my previous post was sarcastic  What I meant was, that SRK was playing a Hindu character yet he was buried in a Christian themed funeral!!


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like only I am gifted enough to enjoy all movies alike. 

But then that maybe the after effect of "City of gold". One movie that has scarred my mind.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2011)

lol No Entry 2. 

lol, I won't go and watch movies like Ra.One in a theatre alone and then come back pissed. 

Some 'crappy' movies have their own 'valid' reasons of existence.....depends on the way/how you watch them. 

Sometimes I don't really see the point of watching every movie as a serious movie buff.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2011)

//Its "No Problem" not "No Entry 2" :O


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sarath said:


> But then that maybe the after effect of "City of gold". One movie that has scarred my mind.



Dude aint City of Gold an old documentary?? There is nothing to scar your mind for days. I hope you meant City of God a.k.a *Cidade de Deus*. This on the other is a very poignant movie. That movie can have the kinda after-effects you have mentioned. But for me "Requiem for a Dream" had that kinda effect on me. Boy the week after I had watched Requiem... I went on a watching-crappy-movies spree like all the mushy mushy chick flicks or "romantic" movie as some of my friends call 'em , 3rd grade action flicks and all. But couldn't take it after that, had to resort to my favorite genre - drama.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> And, @sam, I read your review. Your main concerns (or the ones you mentioned here) is on technical aspect (how unreal it was to bring a game character into real life). It was and the processes were not even convincing.
> But, if you could just for a sec forget the part how much you still hate it.



Yes major concern was the tech aspect, but even if I completely remove that part Ra-One was pretty pathetic. I did mention about the humor part, usually I am able to digest even the cheeziest humor, but with Ra-One it was not just cheezy, it was so old, boring and unbearably cheezy. The keys scene was just tooooo lame man. Not to forget karina babbling all that nonsense abuses that rhymed the hit scene in 3 Idots. All so lame to the limits.



> (For me, I missed a story telling; things were happening without any reason and without any link to next scene. Bodyguard sure passes here but Dabaang is not. Dabaang is anyway better than Ra.One. It had smart moviemaking, smart dialogues but all were given to Salman. Like Ra.One, Dabaang had neither story nor a proper narration and was a collage of in-coherent scenes.



Again I did day Dabang seems to be a masterpiece in front of Ra-One. See its all relative. When I saw Dabang, I had not seen ROBOT. Only AB' RAVAN and in that sense Dabang was just okie for me. It was never utter crap, if it had been I would have reviewed it here ...right.. . 
But when you compare it with ultra low budget movie like *Do duni chaar* which released at about the same time as Dabang, it made it look crap as Do duni chaar was movie with utter class in every respect, plot, screenplay, dialogues, presentation, humor, direction, performances every depart was drooling with quality, and on the top of that it had actual, decent, true message for our society and our families, in a very subtle and light way. 
And it was sad to see Dabang breaking records and no one even knew a movie like this existed ....... point is...... its all relative. With Ra-One, bodyguard and RAVAN, Dabang I still say stands pretty ahead and above.



> I believe nothing can be utter crap...every movie has something for you to take away. It may be only songs (most Imran Hasmi movies), cinematography (Raavan), action (Singham, Krrish), comedy (Run; comedy of Vijay Raj), special effect (Ra.One), car chase (Dhoom series) etc.



Well I must say that you then my friend are a pretty optimistic person as far as movies goes. I respect you in that sense, but still if RAVAN had cinematography to appriciate, Ra-One had nothing, not even effects, why 

1. coz they were not innovative, yes they were clean (they had to be after spending 1C) but not good, there is a difference between clean effects and good effects. With Ra-One there was nothing good or innovative about it.

2. It seemed, that the effects were not made for the movie, the movie was made for the effects. OR putting it more precisely, the effects was totally out of sync with the narration, it looked as if they made the effects scenes first and then somehow tried to fit the movie in to it, rather than the other way round. 



> After all you need to appreciate SRK for two things,
> 1. Promotion. he showed who's the boss. Fooled people to watch this movie. Created such a mass hysteria about his movie that even if it flops his production cost would be recovered.
> 
> 2. He dared to go beyond those tacky special effects. He did not care if Indian udience would welcome his movie or not; he just did it.
> May be in future other movie producers would try to reach the level of special effect he had in Ra.One. Good for us audience only.)



I did mention (again), in the last part of my review, that SKR knows how to sell, market the product and hi did manage to get his money back. (almost 80% if not the full amount)

Second ......Going beyong the special effect is no new thing, it been tried with Love Story 2010 (or what ever the name was). And effects is not just about flying cars and explosions ........ they need to feel right and should be placed right and should be innovative atleast to some extent. 
Here I would bring..... that there was this beauti of a movie called "*Lakshay*", where we have this small battle scene at night. Its a small 8-10 minutes scene, but it so very well crafted with proper effects and most of all maintaining the technicalities, I was almost blown by it. What happened with the movie, it went flop ..... and no body even bother to notice how very well crafted battle sequences it had (apart from a very decent plot and performances). 
But we stupids loved the crap and s***t that was thrown at us in Border and LOC.

Anyway, enough of my long gayan, but I hope I made some sense ....



eggman said:


> And , my previous post was sarcastic  What I meant was, that SRK was playing a Hindu character yet he was buried in a Christian themed funeral!!



He was paying a south-indian, and lots of south Indians are Christians rather then Hindus ..... thats a fact ....


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

Ra.One Is Like Tron With Dance Numbers and Crotch Punches | Underwire | Wired.com


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ra.One Is Like Tron With Dance Numbers and Crotch Punches | Underwire | Wired.com



Hilarious ... My best was  ..



> (At this point, it must be mentioned that the videogame Shekhar designs is fantastically experimental. Ra.One is a Virtua Fighter-style fighting game with only three levels and requires a VR supercomputer to play. *It’s unclear how this would translate to consoles*, but Ra.One ****s logic in the earhole.)



PS3!!!! remember .... lol

second ....



> The last one floored me. Seriously, I made an excited wailing noise like a wounded elk (there were five people in the theater so I didn’t care). In my line of work, almost every sci-fi movie is spoiled right out the gate, but I had no clue Chitti was coming. *Imagine if during Terminator 2, RoboCop walked onscreen, fired a couple rounds into the T-1000*, high-fived Ed Furlong, and left stage right. That’s basically what happens in Ra.One.



_Imagine if during Terminator 2, RoboCop walked onscreen, fired a couple rounds into the T-1000_  .................  Thats was funny


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice link asingh


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2011)

Something from my end too ........ read this ..... SRK fans please do not even attempt to read this, you might land up with high bp .....

Its hilarious and height of sarcasm..

An open letter to SRK. « A Dowg's Life


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

The point where the villain is a conglomeration of multiple bad personalities is quite close to what Russel Crow/Denzel Washington's "Virtuosity" showed.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2011)

eggman said:


> I , for one, really LOVED Dabang!
> The movie never took itself seriously and that's what made all the difference!!
> How could you not love Salman dancing to the ringtone !!


Exactly. I don't think Dabangg was bad. Both my 70 year old grandmas (nani and dadi) loved it. It was a movie which could be watched by old and kids alike.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 3, 2011)

Paranormal Activity-3 ....some scenes were really scary...especially loved the kitchen scene. 6/10

IP Man-1....loved the action and the background score. 8/10

IP Man-2...not better than first part...the ending scene has young bruce lee.Overall was good. 6/10


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2011)

*Haunted(Hindi) 7/10.*
For most of the part the movie was good. Would have maybe enjoyed more if I had watched the 3D version.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2011)

sam9s said:


> But we stupids loved the crap and s***t that was thrown at us in Border and LOC.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my long gayan, but I hope I made some sense ....



I am amazed you are telling border a crap.

I have seen both the movies.Though i dont have much knowledge in this but tell me before border how many war based hindi movies were released or was a hit.
Lakshya is indeed a decent and a good movie but the movie starts to mature after 1hr.Before it it is just filled with stupid or boring lines.

But then again i think it was border which inspired all the movies released after it based on the same theme.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2011)

:new fight: Border vs Lakshya...I'm in

I liked Lakshya very much. You say its filled with stupid lines, I would say some good topics and scenarios are handled there.
The conflict and confusion one faces at a moment in his life...

Lakshya failed because it had controlled melodrama...

And, Border had good theme, good war depiction but too much drama in war scenes.

And, before Border go to 70's and prior...you'll find a lot of war themed movies.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2011)

^^For me first few moments of lakshya was really a bit cheesy mostly the dialogues but some of them were good too.
When i watched it i had no expectations from it.but at the end i liked it.
I would say lakshya has some awesome cinematography!

As for border i agree the drama thing was carried a bit too far and there it really becomes a bit boring.But if you can forget that part overall the movie was good.By that last statement i meant how many movies based on the same theme as this one was a hit! i honestly dont have any knowledge about this.It would be nice if you can highlight few.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know about Lakshya (I watched it but don't care about it) BUT Border was One Good Piece. Yes their was little exaggeration of Fights, in climax but it was all Good Movie. If you can't accept that type of exaggeration then you should not watch Bollywood Movies.  

Yes their are some exceptional Movies in Bollywood that are perfect in all aspects. But Most of time you always see some Exaggeration of Emotions, every hero is super Hero in Bollywood Film..

Again to me I don't care much On Technical Aspects and I care much upon How much was it Entertaining. Just it should be little sensible.  I loved Watching Border (May be Just because of Patriotism ) but still  I liked it. 

I just want to say their is very few movies in Bollywood which will be perfect in tech asp. or any other aspects. So if you can't handle little exaggeration then you should not watch any Bollywood movie or comment in it.  That is What I do.. I watch Bollywood movies very late only after my instinct says it must be good. I don't even remember which Bollywood Movie I saw last in theaters. 

It is like leaving few People, Movie making is just Business and According to Box office figures. We know what Indian's expect and are happy to see. 

It's same with TV, I am irritated and Very angry when I see those saas bahu serials. I just . But still what matters to Production House is TRP and  that is Fantastic.  

And again why Bollywood does not make Movies like Hollywood. because most Indian's can't take it.  every one know Percentage of Uneducated people in India. And we all know (again I say "most") MOST Indians are not practical enough to watch movies with open mind.  As reminded by our political Parties. Little up and Down in Movie and we will see those "Karyakartas"  on Road . This stops Censor Board to pass many Movies. 

again these were just my opinion. and are very Neutral  



ico said:


> Exactly. I don't think Dabangg was bad. Both my 70 year old grandmas (nani and dadi) loved it. It was a movie which could be watched by old and kids alike.



+1 from me too Dabang was nice movie.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

Dabaang was a blast.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 3, 2011)

quan chi said:


> I am amazed you are telling border a crap.
> 
> I have seen both the movies.Though i dont have much knowledge in this but tell me before border how many war based hindi movies were released or was a hit.
> Lakshya is indeed a decent and a good movie but the movie starts to mature after 1hr.Before it it is just filled with stupid or boring lines.
> ...



Border was crap "in comparison" ... I have always said its relative ...... *Lakshay *was far ahead in terms of everything.

If over emotional, melodramatic lines, scenes and drama (in border) is not something you call utmost boring then you are at a completely different state of mind as against me, AFA hindi movies goes. 

*Lakshay* screenplay dialogues were far superior than Border in every sense, not to forget battle sequences and the technical aspect.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

The last battle sequences of Border were lame. The start and middle for good, and showed true Army.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 4, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> I don't know about Lakshya (I watched it but don't care about it) BUT Border was One Good Piece. Yes their was little exaggeration of Fights, in climax but it was all Good Movie. If you can't accept that type of exaggeration then you should not watch Bollywood Movies.
> 
> Yes their are some exceptional Movies in Bollywood that are perfect in all aspects. But Most of time you always see some Exaggeration of Emotions, every hero is super Hero in Bollywood Film..
> 
> ...



 little exaggeration  ..... little!! .... cheez ...border was fueled with over exaggeration and flooded with melodrama and typical, cliched emotions that it  in no way remained realistic. 

I am okie with exaggeration, in a subtle sense its called suspension of belief, which is a prominent factor of almost every movie, but there has to be limits , ,sense and some realism attached to it.

And a technically correct movie does not mean it should have effects and fiction associated with it. A family entertaining movie can also be technically correct, perfect example ..... *Oye Lucky Lucky Oye* wasnt it entertaining, and it was technically a pretty decent movie if you ask me. Over all a classic.

And gone are the days when we had our good old hero as super, and/or dancing around trees with similar outdated, Ma, baap, behan emotions. Today we have loads of gems coming up that not only are technically sensible, but have a standard in every aspect ..... couple of examples  ...... *Khosala ka Ghosala*, *Bheja fry*, *Phas Gaye Re Obama* *Band Baaja Baaraat *... * Do duni Chaar* ... etc ... on a serious note the list is endless ....... all of *Anurag Kashyap* movies specially *Black Friday* and *Gulal* .... Masterpieces ...... *Love Sex aur Dhoka* ..... *Manorama Six feet under[* ......... etc etc ...there are still loads of other movies that were pure entertainer and were very well made ..
 ..... its not that bollywood is all bad, but that still does not dilute the fact that most of the movies that have utter garbage tend to be hits ....



rhitwick said:


> Border had good theme, good war depiction




errrr I would defy on *good war depiction *..... it was very very poorly made. the only reason it worked for most of us was coz, _the locations, wepons and costumes_ were authenticity used for the first time on indian cinima. AFA the battle sequences or war choreography is concerned it was too lame and laughable.
Imagine tanks exploding like cardbord boxes, and our pilot J.Shroff jumping and exchanging salutes with our hero on the ground while flying the jet!!!! (every time he hits those card bord boxes ...!!)........lolzz...dont get me started on this plzzzz.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2011)

^^i already had mentioned if you can neglect those over drama sequences which is surely a bit boring then border is a good film.As far as lakshya is concerned i wont compare the two because both takes place under different circumstances.Like i already stated i didnt liked some dialogues of lakshya i repeat some because they were quite subtle.But overall the later was also good.

Of all your bolded movies in the last post i have seen majority of them.Now i think we do have some different taste.because what is Band Baaja Baaraat doing between those movies.

Now wait please read fully.I agree as per entertainment value it was superb.In fact it was a bit different.
But only if you dont apply your brains much.
Recent almost all the yash raj movies say released after 2000 had major flaws in them to precise the base of the plot itself had flaw in it.But was overlooked due to the entertainment value it provided.
Now i dont remember much and have no intention to argue therefore i will just say according to me that movie shouldnt have been there in the midst of all those movies.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 4, 2011)

Agreed, *BBB* might be the weakest link of the list above, but lets say if these can be put in to A++ grade movies, we have A+ grade as well .... movies like, *Socha na tha*, *jab we met*, *Ek Chalis Ki Last Local*, *Tere Bin Laden* ..... *BBB* can be put among these ......in the similar manner we can have A movies that would still be far, far better then the crap B,C,D class movies we have most of the time ......


----------



## abhidev (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeh saali zindagi....the story has lot of twists in the end...the dialogues are really funny 7/10


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

^^Yes,that was a clever li`l movie!!
I think I have watched one of the best Indian serial killer movie yesterday.It is a bengali movie..Baishe Srabon!!
Have seen a lot of movies on serial killers,and it will definitely find a place in my top 10.
Much better than those movies like se7en.
No one answered my question in the prev.post.
How many of you have watched 21grams?
Did you guys like it?(Not asking about the Naomi Watts,Sean Penn epic love making scene)


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2011)

*Tintin : Secret of Unicorn* Well i'm fan of Tintin. But this movie is must watch for all. If you haven't watched episodes this one is worthy start. it has great in animation and graphics. Though in 3d character gives same feeling. 

 Its Adventure. 9/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2011)

^Where did you watch it? Its not yet released in India!!!


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2011)

Source is ****


----------



## eggman (Nov 4, 2011)

red dragon said:


> How many of you have watched 21grams?
> Did you guys like it?(Not asking about the Naomi Watts,Sean Penn epic love making scene)



Yup!!! It's a great movie !!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 4, 2011)

*Animal Kingdom*. Very nice.

Animal Kingdom (2010) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2011)

*Saheb biwi aur gangster*

The climax could have been better.Thats the only complain i have for this awesome movie!
Acting wise well everyone was quite good.To be honest there was a bit fluctuation but mostly it remained above the line.
The dialogues and the script are slick and smart.You will never feel anything boring.This movie will cleverly keep you glued to your seat till it ends.

This movie justifies the threads name.Hence its here.


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 5, 2011)

^ +1 for Saheb biwi aur gangster.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 5, 2011)

*Super 8* ... initially I had high expectations from this movie, but then after reading few IMDB reviews they were low. still dispite of this fact, they fell flat after I completed the movie ....... Let me put it this way it had absolute nothing new to offer. Reviews gave a hint that it is more of a tribute to the Spielberg's 80 movie ET, and in that sense is pretty good, but even then I was not impressed by it ....... not that it was bad, but just nothing new. Plot was veeery predictable, you will guess what the monster is half way down the movie. The chemistry among the kids is cool to watch .... *6.5/10* at the max


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2011)

^Man u are stuck in between 6.5 to 6.8. Super 8 is a 5 grader movie. 

IMO, 5.5 to 5.8 is what deserves.


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^Man u are stuck in between 6.5 to 6.8.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 5, 2011)

hehe ..   yea I think I said most of decent movies would be between 6 and 6.8. Super 8 was not that bad ..... <5.8 for me is a pretty avg movie in all respects ... Super 8 was nothing new but still, the way it was shot was admirable ...... 6.3 is as low as I would go for this one.....


----------



## red dragon (Nov 5, 2011)

Memories of Murder 9/10,brilliant movie 
God!!I have watched 4 movies in last 24 hours!!


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 5, 2011)

@sam9s  Yes, their are many movies which were good to watch. but that number is very less comparing to Movies released in India (Bollywood). That is why I said you and every one has to be very picky when you turn to Bollywood.. If majority is Bad then their is no need to criticize individual movie. all the Hit movies maybe not best but are high budget movies.. Production Houses just make it and spend a good amount of money in promotion. 

hype created +  Famous stars + Item songs + Little cheezy Dialogues =  Hit Movie

while Low budget movies can not promote much so they make Nice Movies, so movies can fuel itself.

their is no point in Debate as we both watch movies in Different ways.. It is like Comparing two movies of different genres . ( Border and BBB). I neglect all tech aspects if it is good entertainment. I f not then I too Criticize Everything.

And on this because Entertaining factor I didn't like movies which very highly appreciated

like ::  Memento (No entertaining) , Sucker Punch(same stupid,) ,scott pilgrim vs the world(It was damn stupid movie) and manymore. In Bollywood I liked Dabang but Ready, Bodyguard. same stupid movie. 



Kola2842 said:


> *Tintin : Secret of Unicorn* Well i'm fan of Tintin. But this movie is must watch for all. If you haven't watched episodes this one is worthy start. it has great in animation and graphics. Though in 3d character gives same feeling.
> 
> Its Adventure. 9/10.



Literally, Where did you Watched it.?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 5, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^Man u are stuck in between 6.5 to 6.8.





Krow said:


>


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Literally, Where did you Watched it.?



its *ahem* version.       Can't say anymore:-"


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2011)

*7th Sense* 
It should ideally go in the other thread *Must not watch movies*
Utter piece of crap
Some of these South Indian directors think they are smart when they try to bring the technology/science fiction part.


Kola2842 said:


> *Tintin : Secret of Unicorn* Well i'm fan of Tintin. But this movie is must watch for all. If you haven't watched episodes this one is worthy start. it has great in animation and graphics. *Though in 3d character gives same feeling. *
> 
> Its Adventure. 9/10.



I don't get this part. What do you mean by 3D, character, feeling.
I'm a huge Tintin fan will try to watch it when it gets released.


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2011)

^^i said that even characters are 3d model but they are very similar to 2d version, and give same fun as before.

[News] : Peter jackson confirmed a 3d remake for Adventures of TINTIN: Prisoner of Sun.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2011)

Watched Ra.One again today (in theater...aur kaya?!!) Now, where do I apply for a bravery award?


----------



## windchimes (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Digitians,

Requesting you all to visit here for this interesting survey on animated contents

*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEtmWXdnSW5qLVBmdjljSldfcFotZGc6MQ 

Do add your valuable insights !

Cheers!!


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 6, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^i said that even characters are 3d model but they are very similar to 2d version, and give same fun as before.
> 
> [News] : Peter jackson confirmed a 3d remake for Adventures of TINTIN: Prisoner of Sun.



characters have been made in 3D but Acting is Real (done by actors) which has been transferred to 3D characters. By technique known as "Motion Capture".



rhitwick said:


> Watched Ra.One again today (in theater...aur kaya?!!) Now, where do I apply for a bravery award?



lol


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> characters have been made in 3D but Acting is Real (done by actors) which has been transferred to 3D characters. By technique known as "Motion Capture".



i know that i said for models appearance .


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2011)

*Shallow Grave*  .......... To begin with its our Danny Boys Directorial Debut, and it doesnto dissappoint ...

Somewhere in this thread I reviewed a movie called *A Simple Plan* beautifull movie,........... if anyone did care to see it, *Shallow Grave* is very much like it. I mean the theme is exactly same, treatment, scenario is totally different ....... to summarize ..
its an intricate story well dealt by the director about 3 friends living and sharing an appartment, who find a huge amount of money, when they find their newly accquired appartment mate dead in his room, what follows are the consequences with their course of actions henceforth.

Movie very aptly deals with the challenges your conscious faces, the trust, friendship and the thin line between the right and the wrong. 

The movie is still flawed in various situation, but still is a decent thriller and keeps you at the edge of your seat.......................*6.8 (aaaa there I go again  D) / 10*


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 6, 2011)

^^Yeah thats a very well directed movie. Ewan McGregor's acting is amazing 'cause I have never seen him play these kinda roles as he usually plays goody two shoes characters(with the exception of Trainspotting).

And you have actually watched *A Simple Plan*. Its been so long since I have watched that flick. One of the Bill Paxton's worth remembering efforts.

Have you watched Divergence(Cantonese)?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *Shallow Grave*  ..........


Thanks.
You will never add the IMDB link, will ya?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 7, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *1. The shawshank Redemption ... 9.5/10 (And I dont see any movie surpassing that)
> *



These 2 easily surpasses that fiction:

The Pianist (2002) - IMDb and Schindler's List (1993) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Watched Ra.One again today (in theater...aur kaya?!!) Now, where do I apply for a bravery award?



again...I don't watch it twice...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 7, 2011)

the bang bang club The Bang Bang Club (2010) - IMDb i'd say 8/10,its a photographers delight

larry crowne *www.imdb.com/title/tt1583420/,pretty good,worth a watch


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 7, 2011)

Guys how do I put the spoiler thing here?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2011)

The Iron Giant: 1999 movie.

after Wall.E this is the only animated movie i enjoyed watching more than once.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how do I put the spoiler thing here?


can't u see the spoiler tag in HTML editor while posting...
use 



Spoiler



... /SPOILER]


----------



## sam9s (Nov 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks.
> You will never add the IMDB link, will ya?



hehe actually for me its just select the movie right click and select "search in IMDB" on the context menu itself.(via browswe plugins) So it does not bother me if imdb link is not provided and hence even I tend to forget/neglect ...... still will try to provide going forward ... 



mrintech said:


> These 2 easily surpasses that fiction:
> 
> The Pianist (2002) - IMDb and Schindler's List (1993) - IMDb



Pianist ..?? no way ..... Schindler's list might be equal to SSR, but _easily _surpassing ... I dont think so ..... but then yes movie preference differs with genre and liking ...... 





prabhu.wali said:


> the bang bang club The Bang Bang Club (2010) - IMDb i'd say 8/10,its a photographers delight
> 
> larry crowne *www.imdb.com/title/tt1583420/,pretty good,worth a watch



yep reviewed this a couple of pages back .... was a decent movie. no doubt ....


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2011)

The legend of the fist-Return of Chen Zhen...the direction was good...soem of the fight scenes were nice but could have been better....the final boss fight was very short. 6/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> The legend of the fist-Return of Chen Zhen...the direction was good...soem of the fight scenes were nice but could have been better....the final boss fight was very short. 6/10



Watch FlashPoint (2007)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 7, 2011)

eggman said:


> I loved how
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





eggman said:


> And , my previous post was sarcastic  What I meant was, that SRK was playing a Hindu character yet he was buried in a Christian themed funeral!!



*I don't agree on this*



Spoiler



I think in foreign countries they don't perform the final rites of non christian the way it's done in India using wooden logs etc and putting it to fire. Instead they will put them in some kind of enclosure and have the body burned. You could have also seen in the movie that later Kareena Kapoor and their son threw the remains into a lake. This doesn;t happen in other religions apart from hindu.





sam9s said:


> He was paying a south-indian, and lots of south Indians are Christians rather then Hindus ..... thats a fact ....



Don't agree with this comment either

Also I enjoyed the following movies
*1. Dabangg
2. Golmaal3
3. Ready
*

It doesn't matter if others didn't like. I watched the movies and had a blast. 

Also *RA-One* for me was one time watch. Not too great not too bad either.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Watch FlashPoint (2007)



Is it the keanu reeves movie???

on no...Flash point is a Donnie yen movie...is the action good?

also the one i was talking was about 'Point break'...a keanu reeves movie....loved it. gv it a try.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 7, 2011)

Have seen Real Steel, its a must watch. 
Rock Meets transformers 

btw
any one seen Hanna ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> btw
> any one seen Hanna ?



the guy posted above you has seen it...



abhidev said:


> Is it the keanu reeves movie???
> 
> on no...Flash point is a Donnie yen movie...is the action good?
> 
> also the one i was talking was about 'Point break'...a keanu reeves movie....loved it. gv it a try.



yup its Donnie yen...its a cop movie...the amount of fighting is not much as compared to chen zen..but the ending fight is just mind blowing


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> on no...Flash point is a Donnie yen movie...is the action good?



Dude!!! Its a Donnie Yen movie! 
Should be enough reason to watch the movie.

And, I've seen Hanna...slow and not upto hype it created while launching.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Watched Ra.One again today (in theater...aur kaya?!!) Now, where do I apply for a bravery award?



really dude..u should get some govt chakra award...r u srk or karan johar fan?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> btw
> any one seen Hanna ?



its a watch&forget type of movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2011)

Me...SRK fan


Actually promised one of my friend b4 diwali that as he comes I would go with him for this movie. Now he came back and I had to go.

Even after 1 week the movie launched and such negative publicity...there were at least 40-50 persons in cinema theater.
This time I was not that disgusted as I knew how bored I'm going to be. 

My friend was laughing on the jokes and I knew he's gonna like this movie. His only complaint...too much like a game, where is the cinema?


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 7, 2011)

well im downloading 

Kund fu panda 2
Bridesmaid
Hanna 

but the mood is to watch a lmao stuff, any one recommend please?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

^^
Loads of em 

Road Trip
Euro Trip
Fired Up
Many more can't remember the names


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 7, 2011)

soundtrack - (8/10)
a good movie by rajeev khandelwal after "aamir"


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 7, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> Loads of em
> 
> Road Trip
> ...



i ve road and euro trip
lets see hows fired up


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ 
Two more that came to mind

Don't mess with the zohan
Ace Ventura series.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 7, 2011)

seen mate, thanks for recommendation...
done with borat and ali G
planes trains and automobiles
jim and adam's stuff 
hangover series
college, beerfest 


downloading road trip, fired up is not that good


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> seen mate, thanks for recommendation...
> done with borat and ali G
> planes trains and automobiles
> jim and adam's stuff
> ...



You can try
malena....atleast for monica


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2011)

Malena doesn't at all fit the movies discussed till now.

Watch "Get Smart" series...


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 7, 2011)

oh boy seen that 
i need lmao not sexy 

oh also Steve's stuff too
get smart was really good


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

@gopi
He was asking for some LMAO stuff, not JO stuff


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 7, 2011)

hows Vacation 1983


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 7, 2011)

howw abt october sky,truly inspiring October Sky (1999) - IMDb


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 8, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> btw
> any one seen Hanna ?


Me.
Little Overrated IMO. Didn't like the story


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 8, 2011)

Watched *The Showdown*. I liked it. Koreans are coming up with damn good movies. I hope people in the forum watch this.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 8, 2011)

i just dont like movies of japs or korean, cant understand a word :/
and watching with subs is really painfull


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2011)

*71 : In to the fire* ... Saving private Ryan raised the level of picturizing war scenes so much that after that any movie that has to succeed in terms of atleast war scene depiction has to surpass it .........

Korea and Hong Kong seem to understand and have given few of my top war movies, that can easily compete Hollywood movies any given day.

Prior to this, I was already totally and truly impressed by *Assembly, Brother hood of war and City of life and death* ..... along comes another master piece, *71:In to the fire*. Plot is based on actual story and is as simple as it can be ....._ "A group of 71 students who fight hundreds of North Korean soldiers in front of a middle school on June 25, 1950 during the Korean War. "_

In comparison I still would rate this one the lowest of the 3, I mentioned above, but as a stand alone movie this is a beauty. Why less, simply because ....

First ..... though the war scenes are framed perfectly with stunning war choreography, its been glorified to an extent, to dramatize it, for more adrenaline pump, (which works BTW), so its not as realistic as say *Assembly* or the amazing *City of life and death* where the director actually deglamorizes war to show true horror and terrible events.

Second..... the music score, its too loud, I personally feel war tense moments and scenes should be filmed with absolute no background score, giving it an as authentic feel as it can be.

And lastly..... too much use of slow-motion, again that actually comes under dramatizing so its somewhat covered in the first point ...

Apart from that the war shots, sound, performances, emotions everything is top notch. The movie grips you right from the first scene, and never lets you go ...... another worthy war offering from the Koreans

..... a decent *7/10* for this one ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> hows Vacation 1983


Chevy Chase. 'Nuff said. Also watch Christmas Vacation, while you're at it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Malena doesn't at all fit the movies discussed till now.
> 
> Watch "Get Smart" series...



Malena is deep.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 9, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Have you watched Divergence(Cantonese)?



Apologies I missed this post ... No I havent seen Divergence, however its just 5.5 in IMDB, is it really good ...???


----------



## Vyom (Nov 9, 2011)

Personally I don't believe in IMDb ratings anymore.
Eg, Mission to Mars(2000) is just 5.2 on IMDb. But I loved that sci-fi!


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> Malena is deep.


no its shallow 

jokes apart...what do u mean by deep?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 9, 2011)

*That girl in yellow boots* - Biggest disappointment from Anurag Kashyap. The movie is too slow and the so called cracker ending was very lame. 

*Rise of planet of the apes* - Very enjoyable. Going by the collections this movie generated, the sequel should be a smash hit.

*Pyar ka Punchanama* - Neat. Nicely portrayed how girls screw up your lives.

*Diary of June* - Sort of Korean _Se7en_ with some humor added to it. Good watch.

*Faces in the crowd* - Interesting thriller portraying a woman suffering from a condition called _Prosopagnosia_. If you are Milla Jovovich fan, this one's for you.

*Hangover 2* - Was difficult for me to finish it. Part one was totally awesome, part2 completely falls apart.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> i just dont like movies of japs or korean, cant understand a word :/
> and watching with subs is really painfull



Then you will miss some real great movies.
Koreans have made some of those best murder mystry movies,and I am not talking about Old Boy(which is so overrated!)


----------



## red dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Me.
> Little Overrated IMO. Didn't like the story



If Sawshank was not overrated nothing is!
Prospagnosia is inability to remember faces,right?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Apologies I missed this post ... No I havent seen Divergence, however its just 5.5 in IMDB, is it really good ...???



Yeah its got a very low score for the kinda movie it is. I watched it some 4/5 years back & I was very satisfied after watching the movie. Guess gotta watch it again to see why such low score.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 10, 2011)

*The Woman* - This is one movie which makes your brain go totally numb. Reaches new limits in torture and gore. Meanwhile it also has an interesting storyline. This must be one of the weirdest movie you'd ever see.
A comment from a imdb user reflecting my feelings - fresh, original, intelligent, disturbing, sick... all the elements for a fine film... go go go see it!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

I m not posting any movies here right now...but that doesn't mean I m not watching them.

soon I'll post the huge list here (recently watched)...coz of no net connection @home...


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys anybody out here who has watched Tintin or planning to watch? I guess one of the folks here has arleady watched it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anybody out here who has watched Tintin or planning to watch? *I guess one of the folks here has arleady watched it.*



his name is *Kola2842*


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anybody out here who has watched Tintin or planning to watch? I guess one of the folks here has arleady watched it.



I am planning to watch it this weekend...but why?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I am planning to watch it this weekend...but why?



Even I was planning for this weekend. Wanted to check if anybody is already watched or planning to watch.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 10, 2011)

*In the line of Duty 4* ...... well after couple of serious cinema, was in a mood for some comedy action flick ...... and where else to go except HK Action MA movies ..... after a couple of searches decided to get In the line of duty 4, plot is almost non existent, bad guy is been photographed by police guy, is killed and the roll is given to another by stander. Donny Yen and Cynthya Khan are already looking for the same bad guys The by stander (dont know his name), Donny and Cynthya team up to get the bad guys ..... as usual we have gun fights, few car chases and good final MA fight ..... I was entertained (not something breaking) .....* 6.2/10* 

I am in a mood for few more of there, can anybody recommend some good high quality fast martial arts action movies ... (please not the usual's, I have seen most of it) ...... I am planning to get *Yes Madam* (Michael You) and *Tigher Cage 2*(Donny Yen) .... anyone seen these, which one is better or both are worth getting ..... any more  such like it ....


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2011)

^^haven't watched those two. I usually watch Donnie Yen's martial arts movies. But most of Donnie Yen's movies(except for the recent & some old gems like Iron Monkey) have non-existent plot like Legend of Wolf, Heroes Among Heroes, Wing Chun, Butterfly and Sword, Flash Point, Kill Zone & many more. Most of 'em are not worth remembering except for *Ip Man series*, *Swordsmen*, *Seven Swords*, *Once Upon a Time in China II* & *Hero*.

But the thing that interested me the most is the fact that Salman Khan(in Dabang) decided to copy the final action sequence from Flash Point. What was he thinking??..He aint Donnie Yen. He has a rigid body unlike Donnie's who is flexible & fast & he started training in Wushu since his childhood. And Salman thought he could do all those stunts overnight.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 10, 2011)

off the above I havent seen* Legend of Wolf, Heroes Among Heroes, Wing Chun, Butterfly and Sword, swordsmen and seven sword* .......which one could be worth, or none is ... .............. rest all eaten up. Flash Point was class, specially the end fight scene. And its not salman who decided to copy the scene, must be the director or the stunt coreographer ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

^Seven Swords & Flash Point are good to watch.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2011)

thanx for the Donnie yen movie list guys....well can anyone of you list down movies that are worth watching?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 10, 2011)

crazy stupid love 7.5/10...wasn't expecting much from it but it surprised me...plot isn't so bad either...ryan gosling is the next superstar...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2011)

sam9s said:


> off the above I havent seen* Legend of Wolf, Heroes Among Heroes, Wing Chun, Butterfly and Sword, swordsmen and seven sword* .......which one could be worth, or none is ... .............. rest all eaten up. Flash Point was class, specially the end fight scene. And its not salman who decided to copy the scene, must be the director or the stunt coreographer ...



Wasn't the director one of his brothers?? Its still all in the family .

Well about the movies one thing that you can be sure of - amazing fight sequences!! If you just wanna watch the action sequences then I suggest get all of the above otherwise I aint at all impressed with the narration & plot except for Swordsmen. I had cut all the MA sequences from flicks like Flash Point, Kill Zone, Legend of Wolf, Iron Monkey & likes & put 'em in a folder. I used to watch only those whenever I was in a mood of watching MA flicks.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2011)

Yea, 7 Swords is awesome.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 10, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Wasn't the director one of his brothers?? Its still all in the family .



Nooo Sohail Khan was the producer ..... you will be amazed who the director was, it was "Abhinav Kashyap" brother of the awsome director *Anurag Kashyap*, who gave us few of the most serious and intelligent movies of Indian Cinima. His brother directs an out an out bollywood masala. How ironic ....


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 10, 2011)

Is seven Swords remake of "Seven samurai"


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2011)

^^Yeah you can say so.



sam9s said:


> Nooo Sohail Khan was the producer ..... you will be amazed who the director was, it was "Abhinav Kashyap" brother of the awsome director *Anurag Kashyap*, who gave us few of the most serious and intelligent movies of Indian Cinima. His brother directs an out an out bollywood masala. How ironic ....



Sorry buddy!!no idea of Bollywood(except for those who make headlines) as I don't watch Hindi movies. So far I have watched 5/6 of 'em & none of 'em impressed me except for *A Wednesday* & so can't get the irony but I think I get wacha meant.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Is seven Swords remake of "Seven samurai"



Totally Different.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 11, 2011)

*Killer Elite*. Nice, could've been made better though...

Killer Elite (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> Totally Different.



 ..totally different only thing common is the word 'Seven'


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2011)

You guys talking about Salman copying Donnie in Dabaang!!!

Then there is this south indian movie where our hero attepts to copy moves of Tony Jaa...yes him and that too from the movie Tom Yum Goong!

Which scene? The famous fight scene at the church.

I think our telugu/tamil members can shade some light on this movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2011)

*The Devil's Double*. Very nice, I liked it.

The Devil's Double (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Then there is this south indian movie where our hero attepts to copy moves of Tony Jaa...yes him and that too from the movie Tom Yum Goong!
> 
> Which scene? The famous fight scene at the church.
> 
> I think our telugu/tamil members can shade some light on this movie.


Well they aren't the only ones copying Jaa. Here's our desi boy at his best:

[youtube]lZioYpLpIZ4[/youtube]


----------



## sam9s (Nov 12, 2011)

Which movie of aki is this ...... ??


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well they aren't the only ones copying Jaa. Here's our desi boy at his best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can't stop myself..


----------



## Tenida (Nov 12, 2011)

Today watched Rockstar I will give 7/10.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Which movie of aki is this ...... ??


Deewane Hue Paagal.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2011)

Went to see *Rockstar* with the whole family  (A first for me). Ranbir is awesome....i cant control my legs throught out the movie LOL. Some scenes could easily be skipped over but yet a very good movie.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 12, 2011)

Watched 'Tin Tin' today...awesome realistic animation and story was also good...10/10


----------



## Vyom (Nov 12, 2011)

A review of Tin Tin is going to be due tomorrow! Going to watch it! 
So exciting!


----------



## sygeek (Nov 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> A review of Tin Tin is going to be due tomorrow! Going to watch it!
> So exciting!


Yeah, I hear some of the scene exactly depicts strips from the comic. There were images as comparison as well, though I can't find the link.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I have never read Tintin comics. But used to watch the cartoon series. Was too young to even recollect those memories.
But still, the trailer is Awesome! And it's from Steven Spielberg! Don't need a 3rd reason.

Just booked tickets. Even though it costed me a bomb. Still, am happy!


----------



## eggman (Nov 13, 2011)

Watched Tintin today.Awesome movie!!!
Although I ddin't have any familiarity with the series..I just loved the movie!!
And Animation and 3D effect is probably the best I have seen.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 13, 2011)

eggman said:


> Watched Tintin today.Awesome movie!!!
> Although I ddin't have any familiarity with the series..I just loved the movie!!
> And Animation and 3D effect is probably the best I have seen.





read that its gonna have 2 more parts coming up...

i specially loved how the way one scene transforms into another...


----------



## R2K (Nov 13, 2011)

Rocket Singh Salesman of the year(2009)
Usually these days I never care to watch bollywood flicks but watched this movie just because I had nothing better available. Surprisingly the movie turned out to be both entertaining as well as interesting.....


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2011)

*Red Riding Hood* - Passable. Nice build up to the suspense. Lovely OST too.

*Force* - Usually good action movie. But watch it only for Vidyut Jamwal. Very impressive new kid on the block and completely eclipsed John Abraham with his performance.

*Mod *- Another unsung gem from Nagesh kukunoor. Very cute first half but drags a little in the second. Offbeat hummable OST too.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2011)

*Rockstar 7.8/10*

Recommended? Yes
Second viewing? I would go if anyone accompanies me...

Full review would be done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 13, 2011)

Watched 'Flashbacks of a fool'...well it has a simple story...nothing extravagant...liked it though 7/10...especially the song



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]BfR8mDjlx_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2011)

the adventures of tintin-8/10...really good movie...well made..complete package...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2011)

Tintin will rock in full HD....


*Murder 2 (2011) - 5/10*
what the heck its a copy of The Chaser.....indian directors think that we dont watch korean movies....
5 is given bcoz of hot jacqueline...


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 14, 2011)

Saada Haq Ethe Rakh !

*ROCKSTAR - 7.5/10*

Watched in beautiful Raj Mandir Theatre, Jaipur ..Ranbir acting is awesome..He alone carries the movie on his shoulders..Nargis is gud too..and the backbone of movie is excellent music by AR Rehman..Second half is bit slow and boring...

One time watch !


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2011)

where is the Must not thread.
 
Force a boring action movie.Only watch if you have nothing more to watch.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Saada Haq Ethe Rakh !
> 
> *ROCKSTAR - 7.5/10*
> 
> ...


I saw it too. But Nargis was terrible.She can't act at all. Even amisha patel is better than her. And she just looks good in posters. Ranbir was awesome, and the movie had so much potential which was ruined completely. Good music all the way and Mohite chauhan's voice was good. The focus should have been on his music but it was on their love story. 



Spoiler



When he goes to her and her bone marrow killer disease starts to get better, that was the end of it all. I was like, really?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 15, 2011)

*Tintin :- 8/10*

Superb Movie, Mostly Superb 3D Models, characters,Objects,Cars all had awesome Details. Even use of Particles was Awesome. Dust,Water Sand .Very fine Work. Use of motion capture was very visible as characters animation Was very smooth. every thing, animation and models were made  very realistic...

I have not read any comics of Tintin before neither I have regularly watched it's cartoons. I watched it rarely. So I can not compare it with any one of it.. But story was nice and very well Directed and screen play was Good too. only thing I felt is 3D could be much better. I don't know every where it was same or It was just here in my city. I believe 3D was not used at it's potential. It is true movie did not needed it . It was self sufficient in it's content.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2011)

*Mujhse fraaandship karoge*

I dont like facebook and i have not much interest in love stories.
For me the movie started well but towards the end it was boring.But still i think it was a neat film.
Well Nodoubt what i mentioned is biased.But if you like facebook you might like this movie too. infact you should watch this movie.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ are you 15 years old??


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2011)

^^Is that supposed to be sarcastic??..


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2011)

quan chi said:


> *Mujhse fraaandship karoge*
> 
> I dont like facebook and i have not much interest in love stories.
> For me the movie started well but towards the end it was boring.But still i think it was a neat film.
> Well Nodoubt what i mentioned is biased.But if you like facebook you might like this movie too. infact you should watch this movie.



Is the movie about Facebook...? Not seen it.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 16, 2011)

^ this movie is related to facebook. How two individuals lie about their identity, fake their identities. A story about college girl and Boy who falls in love.. I have not seen it but it is something like it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> Is the movie about Facebook...? Not seen it.



oh...my bro has seen this one on 1st day 1st show...
pathetic movie he says...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2011)

I found that movie good enough for one time watch. Pathetic...? No way.

b/w review is posted in movie review thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I found that movie good enough for one time watch. Pathetic...? No way.



yes one time watch only @home & not in big screens


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2011)

Rockstar full review posted in Movie review thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/142107-movie-review-thread.html#post1528370


----------



## sam9s (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

@rhitwick, thanks for the link dude, since I adore these new gen talented directors, I enjoyed reading about how they perceive current cinema.

I am certainly interested in 40min version of Kun Faya Fun


----------



## quan chi (Nov 17, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ are you 15 years old??



why? you liked that movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2011)

Went for Rockstar again today. 

This time I only saw Ranbir acting. I could not find a single issue with him. No point to complain.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2011)

*Suspect (1987)* .... A nice courtroom drama. The plot is ok. Good enough to keep you interested. A Judge commits sucide and his sectory is found murdered, and a poor homeless who is deaf and dumb is been accused for the crime. Its a story of the defence lawer brilliantly played by *Cher* fighting the case for the accused. Deaf and Dumb is played by the at the time young *Liam Neeson*, who convincingly conveys the dialogues via his expressions. Direction is very good. Its the editing and the writing that was loose at times. Over all a decent movie ..... *6.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2011)

^Courtroom drama?!
Now, why have I not seen that?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 19, 2011)

Court room drama reminds me of 12 Angry men which I saw few weeks ago. Can some one share more that type of movies. Any recommendation .. Well I have not seen much but for what I remember I have seen.

12 Angry men
Few Good men


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2011)

^ I can, I LOUVE that genre.

--Anatomy of a murder
--The Verdict
--Call northside 777
--Witness for the prosecution
--The Exorcism of Emily Rose
--Fracture (not a whole hog but a good portion)

These are few I've seen or at least I could remember right now.

Best TV show in that genre is "Perry Mason"... I love this genre and you can trust me on "Perry Mason" (its case boos are sold in Crossword)

Try this site too.
The Best Courtroom Dramas of All Time - Flickchart


----------



## red dragon (Nov 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Went for Rockstar again today.
> 
> This time I only saw Ranbir acting. I could not find a single issue with him. No point to complain.



Except for his weird trousers.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^ I can, I LOUVE that genre.
> 
> --Anatomy of a murder
> --The Verdict
> ...



Off the above movies I have not seen *The Verdict, Call northside 777 and Witness to a prosecution* Coz even i am intrigued by court room drama, I am also pretty interested for few worthy recommendations.
I will start with the verdict, 777 is way too old a movie and so I am not sure how would i like it.

Also coming to TV series court room have you seen, *SHARK* it got some great reviews and I am very interested to view it, just wanted to know if someone has tried this TV series.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Off the above movies I have not seen *The Verdict, Call northside 777 and Witness to a prosecution* Coz even i am intrigued by court room drama, I am also pretty interested for few worthy recommendations.
> I will start with the verdict, 777 is way too old a movie and so I am not sure how would i like it.


Do you too stay clear of movies that are too old? 
Et tu Brutus?

b/w "Call Northside 777" is a James Stewart movie (he was in Anatomy of a murder, Vertigo, Rope, Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, It's a wonderful life etc. I hope you got the idea what I intend to say). Could be watched only for him.



> Also coming to TV series court room have you seen, *SHARK* it got some great reviews and I am very interested to view it, just wanted to know if someone has tried this TV series.


NO, I've not seen "Shark", I'll keep it mind. But, do check out *"Perry Mason"* its the best and I find very satisfying war of logics.

And, "The Verdict" is a mind blowing movie. You will love it.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)

Rockstar is yawn.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Court room drama reminds me of 12 Angry men which I saw few weeks ago. Can some one share more that type of movies. Any recommendation .. Well I have not seen much but for what I remember I have seen.
> 
> 12 Angry men
> Few Good men



Movies based on John Grisham's novels.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^ I can, I LOUVE that genre.
> 
> --Anatomy of a murder
> --The Verdict
> ...




thanx Man , I have seen it. Seen in year it was released so did not remember..  Movies look pretty good will Watch it ASAP. all added in my watch list




asingh said:


> Movies based on John Grisham's novels.



than for that , it came out with lit of 7 movies.. all added in my watch list


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2011)

Watched Gandu

Its our "Fear and loathing in Las Vegas" but more intense, graphic, erotic and brainfcuk.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 20, 2011)

*One day* - _Before sunset + city of angels + 500 days of summer + few korean movies_. Give them a British touch and you get One Day. I enjoyed it but was not as good as any of the above movies.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2011)

Yesterday watched '*TIN TIN*' again in 2D this time...and the fresh colors look much better than in 3D....9/10

*Margin Call*...nice thriller and tense movie 7/10

*Flashpoint*...action packed Donnie Yen movie....man the action is awesome 7.5/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

abhidev said:


> *Flashpoint*...action packed Donnie Yen movie....man the action is awesome 7.5/10



yeah..he is gr8 actor


----------



## eggman (Nov 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Watched Gandu
> 
> Its our "Fear and loathing in Las Vegas" but more intense, graphic, erotic and brainfcuk.



Gandu ........?????
*fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/240/e/b/laughing_meme_guy_by_vixenwolfie-d485kw0.png


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2011)

*Cowboys and aliens*- #Crapblock it (if you know what i mean). Its poor man's Ramsay Brothers movie set in Cowboys era.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2011)

eggman said:


> Gandu ........?????


Yes, Gandu a bengali movie which was banned in all film festivals in India.


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 22, 2011)

Rockstar was a wow! for me. Waiting now for Don 2.


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2011)

What a funny name for a movie. G****. No wonder it was banned.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> What a funny name for a movie. G****. No wonder it was banned.



Not only for the name...the movie visuals are too strong for normal viewing.

b/w people here had tried a lot of bizarre movies, "Salo","Fear and loathing in las vegas", "The girl next door", "Splice", "Human centepede" etc.

If you want to see another and in this case a brainfcuk...try this one. The intellectual part of ur brain might not be insulted.

Update: If interested, you can check out the IMDB review page for this movie. It has only 4 reviews. Not a big task.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 22, 2011)

Senna Senna (2010) a really awesome movie
Our Idiot Brother Our Idiot Brother (2011) - IMDb -a good watch


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Not only for the name...the movie visuals are too strong for normal viewing.
> 
> b/w people here had tried a lot of bizarre movies, "Salo","Fear and loathing in las vegas", "The girl next door", "Splice", "Human centepede" etc.
> 
> ...



OMG..iss naam ki koi movie bhi bana sakta hai..WTF !! 

G**** ..                   

Rhitwick ..its a name of character ? or director meant that


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2011)

Its the name of a character or the main lead. Everyone calls him that and he too introduces himself to people by this name.

b/w in bengali there are few such daring gems.
One is Y2K or "Sex krome asiteche" (or Sex is coming slowly). This was a parody of today's social life through the eyes of a hopless, conservative lover boy.

The movie has a song sung by our very famous singer *Shilajit*
Spoiler for very vulgur lyric,


Spoiler



If you enter your p3nis into a juicy v@gina...
...



The above movie hits hard to all social assumtions, its available in youtube but dialogs are in bengali and very bad sound. 

About Gandu,


> This is not a movie. It’s a drug-induced hallucinating trip that you take to someone else’s reality. The bylanes of an old city, the rickshaw and its Bruce-Lee-obsessed puller, the constant hurl of abuses and the shifting realm of what is and what could be, makes ‘Gandu’ a kickshaw. With the aspirations, frustration and rap of the protagonist, Gandu, the audience gets a new form of cinema to devour, a far cry from the usual wishy-washy rom-coms.
> 
> The film shows a teenager, known as Gandu to everyone, in a desperate attempt to escape the life he is imprisoned in. Rap music, his only friend Ricksha (a rickshaw puller from the neighbourhood), attempts to win a lottery and his online escapades to video games and porn keep him on. The movie moves on seamlessly through a stream of illusions, dreams and erotic hallucinations. Primarily a black and white movie, the use of colours in some of the shots has added to the richness of the imageries


Source: Bengali Review: 'Gandu' is a drug induced hallucination - Movies News - Bangla - ibnlive

From wiki


> Gandu123 was shot in Kolkata on a limited budget with only eight crew members. It was filmed in black and white with one scene in color and had no official script. Q. used a high-definition Canon EOS 7D Single-lens reflex camera to shoot the film. In order to prepare the cast for their nude scenes, (nudity is unusual in Indian cinema) Q. required them to undergo several workshops in which they used Boal techniques. Rituparna, who plays several different roles in the film, is Q.'s real life girlfriend


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gandu_(film)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> What a funny name for a movie. G****. No wonder it was banned.



not only that, its not a family safe movie.


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow!! Now I'm interested!!
I thought it's a foreign film and the character name is a coincidence.!!

Gonna try that  

P.S. Being a bengali doesn't hurt in this case.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2011)

yes there are some hidden hiras here... 
try om darbadar


----------



## quan chi (Nov 23, 2011)

*pyaar ka punchnama*
Nice movie! 
Infact you should watch it for the awesome performances by the newcomers especially for the three lead role guys.Except for some they played their character very well.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2011)

Anorion said:


> yes there are some hidden hiras here...
> try *om darbadar*



Is it this Om-Dar-Ba-Dar (1988) - IMDb


----------



## Tenida (Nov 23, 2011)

*A.I. Artificial Intelligence*-The best robot based film I have watched till date.
*Storyline*-In the not-so-far future the polar ice caps have melted and the resulting raise of the ocean waters has drowned all the coastal cities of the world. Withdrawn to the interior of the continents, the human race keeps advancing, reaching to the point of creating realistic robots (called mechas) to serve him. One of the mecha-producing companies builds David, an artificial kid which is the first to have real feelings, especially a never-ending love for his "mother", Monica. Monica is the woman who adopted him as a substitute for her real son, who remains in cryo-stasis, stricken by an incurable disease. David is living happily with Monica and her husband, but when their real son returns home after a cure is discovered, his life changes dramatically
Rating-10/10
*IMDB*


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2011)

Watched TinTin yesterday. 7/10. Not as great as what I expected. The visual though were great!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *A.I. Artificial Intelligence*-The best robot based film I have watched till date.
> *Storyline*-In the not-so-far future the polar ice caps have melted and the resulting raise of the ocean waters has drowned all the coastal cities of the world. Withdrawn to the interior of the continents, the human race keeps advancing, reaching to the point of creating realistic robots (called mechas) to serve him. One of the mecha-producing companies builds David, an artificial kid which is the first to have real feelings, especially a never-ending love for his "mother", Monica. Monica is the woman who adopted him as a substitute for her real son, who remains in cryo-stasis, stricken by an incurable disease. David is living happily with Monica and her husband, but when their real son returns home after a cure is discovered, his life changes dramatically
> Rating-10/10
> *IMDB*



Dun temme you watched it for 1st time now!!....


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2011)

Now that Tenida have watched, A.I. Artificial Intelligence, I don't think, life would "suck" much now, isn't it?


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

*Jallad No. 1 (2000) - IMDb* Must watch.

8.5/10.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *A.I. Artificial Intelligence*-The best robot based film I have watched till date.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Saw that movie at least 2 years ago. Although I deleted that movie accidentally, still I remember the story of the movie. It was good, but in IMDB I gave a rating of 6/10. 
Actually I hardly give any movie 10/10.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2011)

ico said:


> *Jallad No. 1 (2000) - IMDb* Must watch.
> 
> 8.5/10.



You are trolling, now.

Come on.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2011)

Jallad no 1 is a Kanti Shah movie. This is from a person who has given us greats like Gunda, Loha and Phoolan Hasina Raamkali. This must be good. Guaranteed.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2011)

@Rhitwick yep, that one 
and there was only one other movie that was the same grade as Gunda, with the witty rhyming dirty dialogues and most of the same crew, forgot the name lol, cant remember even after reading the wiki list of his movies, is it complete ? maybe it was Loha


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 24, 2011)

^Got that....


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2011)

Anorion said:


> @Rhitwick yep, that one
> and there was only one other movie that was the same grade as Gunda, with the witty rhyming dirty dialogues and most of the same crew, forgot the name lol, cant remember even after reading the wiki list of his movies, is it complete ? maybe it was Loha



Thats Loha. 

My fav dialogue -

One villain(deepak shirke) requests other villain

_Mereko  maar daal. Mein ab bina petrol ki gaadi hu. Mein bin nashe ki taadi hu. Mein wo fateli saadi hu jo koi hijada  bhi nahi pahenta._


*The Debt* - Its a little slow but gripping throughout spy thriller. Based on Mosad-German tussle. If you liked movies like _Munich, The secret in their eyes _and _The lives of others_, you will like this.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 24, 2011)

@ico: Tujhe Rockstar bhi boring laga. Sanyaas lele


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

a_medico said:


> One villain(deepak shirke) requests other villain
> 
> _Mereko  maar daal. Mein ab bina petrol ki gaadi hu. Mein bin nashe ki taadi hu. Mein wo fateli saadi hu jo koi hijada  bhi nahi pahenta._


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2011)

only first 20 mins of Rockstar were watchable 
rest was boring....
 6/10


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2011)

*Cowboys & Aliens*. Not bad for a one time watch.

Cowboys & Aliens (2011) - IMDb


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 25, 2011)

*cowboys & Aliens*  :-  6/10

Movie is Damn Lengthy with nothing much going on. But Ya it is still one time watch.. I had watched extended Edition so it was more ..... Extended edition is 135 Mins and IMO it should have been ended in 90-105 Mins most with credits. 

Movie is pretty average nothing special I liked Harrison ford character and his Acting. .


----------



## red dragon (Nov 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> only first 20 mins of Rockstar were watchable
> rest was boring....
> 6/10



Each and every second of it was unwatchable.
0/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2011)

^Post in "must not watch..." thread.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> *cowboys & Aliens*  :-  6/10
> 
> Movie is Damn Lengthy with nothing much going on. But Ya it is still one time watch.. I had watched extended Edition so it was more ..... Extended edition is 135 Mins and IMO it should have been ended in 90-105 Mins most with credits.
> 
> Movie is pretty average nothing special I liked Harrison ford character and his Acting. .


Yea, I watched the Extended one too, without knowing though...too damn long...
If Ford and Craig weren't involved this movie would be a 3/10.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Each and every second of it was unwatchable.
> 0/10.



This is what we call different people diff tastes ..For me ..movie was gud (2nd half was boring) and every song is faadu !!  especially kun faya kun,tum ho,saada haq !


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2011)

^wow theres a lot going on in cowboys and aliens, if you dont understand the kvlt nature of the title and watch the movie just for the subject matter, or appreciate the background history of the narrative (thats where the movie packs the punch), then you can miss a lot and the movie can appear empty, that said they didnt do it obviously enough or well enough, or consistently enough but it was a good attempt, and still a very rewatchable movie


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2011)

IMDb - One Hour Photo (2002) 8/10


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 26, 2011)

Anorion said:


> ^wow theres a lot going on in cowboys and aliens, if you dont understand the kvlt nature of the title and watch the movie just for the subject matter, or appreciate the background history of the narrative (thats where the movie packs the punch), then you can miss a lot and the movie can appear empty, that said they didnt do it obviously enough or well enough, or consistently enough but it was a good attempt, and still a very rewatchable movie


Nice explanation out there 

*Trespass*. Common story with the glittering of Cage and Kidman. Another one time watch and time pass.

Trespass (2011) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2011)

*Puncture 5.7/10*



> A David and Goliath law drama about a drug-addicted lawyer who takes on a health supply corporation while battling his own personal demons



This is how the movie is described in IMDB and has a rating of 7.1. I was fooled by two things..."law drama" and rating.

An absolute bore. I waited the whole movie for a court scene (there were but just to show that our protagonists are lawyers and they fight actual cases).

The movie had a very noble cause to show and had every chance to be another "The Verdict" but it stopped right before the case trial begins in court.

At the end of the movie its shown to us audience in writing that they won the case! WTF! I know they would win the case...that is the whole point of making a movie...good always win! I wanted to see the drama and I was deprived of it.

Not just the reason that I'm bored, I'm angry as I got fooled this way.

In one word....KLPD!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 26, 2011)

*DESI BOYZ*

*Story* :- What story?  i dont remember if there was any story.
*Cinematography*:- hmm....quite good.
*music*:- Yes some musical scores are quite good thats why you need a theater
(does not mean multiplex.It is advisable to ignore a multiplex for this film).Btw i think only two songs are memorable others not much impressive.
*Dialogue*:- Some dialogues are quite witty.Some are idiotically cheesy.
*Direction*:- Not that bad even without having any story in the film it is clean.No extra sh it nothing! It just starts and ends within 2hrs time.
*Entertainment value *:- At some point i was feeling like when will this movie end. But still if you are bored and want to pass the time watch it otherwise not.Even if you try to apply your mind here you wont find anything because there is nothing to ponder!


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 26, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^ I can, I LOUVE that genre.
> 
> --Anatomy of a murder
> --The Verdict
> ...



If you love courtroom or single setting drama, watch *Death and the Maiden*.
A surprisingly good thriller despite having just 3 characters.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 26, 2011)

^Thanks for the suggestion blackpearl 

Watched Desi Boyz with my wife and i got a headache. We just ran out in the interval


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 27, 2011)

Guys How many have Seen Desi Boyz..Did Any one Noticed A Scene in it which is copied From Pepsi Max Ad. I have not seen it yet but I just got my hands on a video of that scene.. It is fully copied from that AD. Here is the Link

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu25lUDJZgY


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2011)

Finished playing "Deus Ex HUman Revolution" and now I think I would come back to movies (not in full force as Perry Mason season 1 is still not finished!)

*The Rainmaker 7.5/10*

A good courtroom drama. Based on a novel by "John Grisham". Saw few movies based on his novels, I think I'll try few John Grisham books.

But, in two movies I saw I found a law student sits for bar exam only when he gets a job in any law farms...any connection?


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2011)

If 5M people can go ga-ga over that Kolaveera song, or what ever the hell it is, all movies should be a minimal 8/10.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> If 5M people can go ga-ga over that Kolaveera song, or what ever the hell it is, all movies should be a minimal 8/10.



It has become a mass hysteria down south :/

There's not a place where you cannot hear it. 


Sent from my Galaxy SII using Tapatalk.


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 28, 2011)

I liked "The Count of Monte Cristo"

Among animations:
1.Shrek1, 2 and 3.
2.Mr incredible.
3.Ice Age.

Others:
1.A beautiful mind.
2.Eight below  ---an excellent movie, liked it very much
3.serendipity.
4.A walk to remember.
5.August Rush.
6.Armageddon.
7.Bond films featuring Pierce Brosnan.
8.Taking of pelham 123
9.Deep Impact.
10.Chain Reaction.
11.The departed.
12.Blood diamond.
13.Pride and prejudice.
14.The princess diaries 1 and 2  ---love them all
15.National Treasure  --both 1 and 2
16.Independence Day.
17.Enemy of the state.
not exhaustive....

apart from those^ "Mahabharat katha" and Discovery/BBC "planet earth" series and "wild china" are awesome. Never miss those.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2011)

*30 Minutes or Less 5.8/10*

Average comedy movie. Main reason you should watch...Jesse Eisenberg.
Bringls chuckles but not laughs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> If 5M people can go ga-ga over that Kolaveera song, or what ever the hell it is, all movies should be a minimal 8/10.



Very well said.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

Watched The Hangover.Funny as hell.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 29, 2011)

^but the second part Hangover 2 is pretty boring  

*Hangover 2 - 6/10..Nothing funny !*!


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ agreed.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Go and see Tintin! !! Awesome animations,  best that Ive ever seen! !! Even better watch it in IMAX ... I did .. And it was Legen.  .wait for it ....  

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!







dary ...


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2011)

^I have never watched 3D and i'm really excited! Booked for Thursday


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2011)

So...as he's married now he should see sensible stuff like????

Mother India
Mughl-e-Azam
Pyaasa

etc


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> So...as he's married now he should see sensible stuff like????
> 
> Mother India
> Mughl-e-Azam
> ...



Sorry but who is married here recently? Raheem?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2011)

yes...Rahim is married recently. Guess, u missed the "Getting married soon..." thread?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> yes...Rahim is married recently. Guess, u missed the "Getting married soon..." thread?



No I didn't check that thread


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 30, 2011)

^^That was good one


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2011)

*Blood Diamond*s. Quite a good movie.

@rhitwick: She is shocked to see my HDD and those movies  She said, "Aap normal insaan hain bhi ya nahin!!! Yeh kya kya dekhte rehte hain!"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 30, 2011)

Rahim said:


> She is shocked to see my HDD and those movies  She said, "Aap normal insaan hain bhi ya nahin!!! Yeh kya kya dekhte rehte hain!"



 Be ready to listen to some more shocking replies


----------



## Neuron (Nov 30, 2011)

Delhi Belly - 7.5/10.Definitely a landmark in the bollywood history.The acting and dialogues were legit,unlike the hyped ones we normally get to see in Indian films.I enjoyed it thoroughly except the last dance scene which doesn't seem to fit there somehow.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2011)

Rahim said:


> *Blood Diamond*s. Quite a good movie.
> 
> @rhitwick: She is shocked to see my HDD and those movies  She said, "Aap normal insaan hain bhi ya nahin!!! Yeh kya kya dekhte rehte hain!"



Kaunsa wala movies bhaiyya?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 30, 2011)

shawshank redemption, a beautiful mind 

classic movies


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2011)

@rahim, as expected. She's not ready for this face of moviemaking. Teach her its importance and you might get a partner in crime 

In other thought...its not necessary everyone should know everything. Enjoy the difference in opinion.


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2011)

It is not easy with female companions. I remember taking a friend for *The Watchmen*. After the movie it was a sad scene.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2011)

@ajay: For her any movie which is not romantic is 'kaise kaise movie hain'. Those mind bending ones are a strict no no for her.

@rhitwick: She watches teens type,simple romantic movies and i told her that i might watch a few of them but not all. She thinks Haunted is the scariest ever made!!! Lol. I forced her to watch Ju On and she hid herself under the blanket. She loves Twilight series.

@asingh: i told her that we will watch a movie on Saturday at home and she quipped, 'kaunsa serious movie dekhenge' and stated gigling. I watched Tanu weds Manu and what irony, she slept midway while i watched till the end.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2011)

Rahim said:


> @asingh: i told her that we will watch a movie on Saturday at home and she quipped, 'kaunsa serious movie dekhenge' and stated gigling. I watched Tanu weds Manu and what irony, she slept midway while i watched till the end.


LOL...

Very soon she is going to be impressed (or she is already) with the kind of energy and enthusiasm you put into watching movies.

She's ur wife now..very soon she would get used to the movies you watch... Njoy the diff. till then


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2011)

They never do, believe me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

Rahim said:


> @rhitwick: She watches teens type,simple romantic movies and i told her that i might watch a few of them but not all.* She thinks Haunted is the scariest ever made*!!! Lol. I forced her to *watch Ju On and she hid herself under the blanket*. She loves Twilight series.



hehe...watch 'Paranormal Activity' (1st part) with her


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> LOL...
> 
> Very soon she is going to be impressed (or she is already) with the kind of energy and enthusiasm you put into watching movies.
> 
> She's ur wife now..*very soon she would get used to the movies you watch*... Njoy the diff. till then






asingh said:


> They never do, believe me.




Yeah, more often than not, it's the other way around.


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, more often than not, it's the other way around.




Yes, we start to go for Ajab Prem Ke Kahaanee and download movies starring Hugh Grant.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2011)

devide days; 3 days Wife choice, 3 days your choice and one day toss...


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2011)

*Takers*. Time pass.

Takers (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2011)

asingh said:


> It is not easy with female companions. I remember taking a friend for *The Watchmen*. After the movie it was a sad scene.


You should have showed her the Director's Cut edition.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2011)

revolt said:


> blah blah blah...



Dude...get a life (and ur own wife)!!!

Stop analyzing other people's marriage and obviously stop providing tips how to do things.

He's a grown man and let him handle things as he wishes. This now becoming invading privacy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

^^Shall we all continue according to the thread...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2011)

^Yeah, sure... 

Any one on "Dirty Picture" till now?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2011)

revolt bhaiyya...aapki advice aapko hi mubaarak ho.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2011)

Rahim said:


> revolt bhaiyya...aapki advice aapko hi mubaarak ho.





Watched 'Breaking Dawn'....there's nothing interesting in the story of the movie...but some of the scenes were well crafted(sfx )....and some of them were funny. All in all ok movie 6/10


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You should have showed her the Director's Cut edition.



Ya..took her "director's cut" shopping, after the fiasco.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 2, 2011)

*DIRTY PICTURE*
Caught the first show at PVR.Will try to put up a review later.
The film is obviously a serious film and it was really very good,All the actors played their part very well.But the movie relies mostly on the main lead that is reshma alias silk (vidya balan).
In short this movie is a must watch.Most of the dialogues will really fall like lashes.In one word awesome!
Even the climax is good and justified.(dont worry most of you might have guessed the climax before the release of the movie.But still its worth a watch)
Generally i dont rate movies but for you all rating will be 3.5/5


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2011)

I've read about Silk Smitha...does the climax matches with her life?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 2, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I've read about Silk Smitha...does the climax matches with her life?


As far as i think yes almost completely.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You should have showed her the Director's Cut edition.



What's in it??


----------



## R2K (Dec 2, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> ^but the second part Hangover 2 is pretty boring
> 
> *Hangover 2 - 6/10..Nothing funny !*!



Did Hangover 2 DVD come out ?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*



rhitwick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@rhitwick : nice review buddy....many of my frnds said Rockstar is a flop movie and thats why didn't gave it a try even though i wanted to because of the music. But after reading your review, will surely gv it a try


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer*. Even though it had some psychic touches yet I enjoyed it. Nice one.

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Tenida (Dec 3, 2011)

^^Its very nice and scary too.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 3, 2011)

R2K said:


> Did Hangover 2 DVD come out ?



Official date is December 6. But the Bluray rips are already available.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 3, 2011)

Guys, can someone recommend some horror movies like insidious ?


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

*Rockstar - 3/10* - my review


----------



## sam9s (Dec 3, 2011)

*EXAM* .... the best part is that the movie keeps you glued to the seat throughout. but thats where the good ends .... even tough the premises was good, there was a lot left to explain (not spoon feed ;;;; explain). But as I said I enjoy movies like these which have a confined premises and the story is purely depended on the characters themselves. CUBE is the best example, infact CUBE is my best movie AFA movies with similar Genre goes. The next best was *Man From Earth* ....... EXAM fall short of many things in this aspect, but still as I said keep you interested till the end ....... 6.5/10


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

Man From Earth was superb Movie.. I really loved Watching it.. A Movie with just few characters and only in Room awesome...


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Man From Earth was superb Movie.. I really loved Watching it.. A Movie with just few characters and only in Room awesome...



That is a damn good movie. Yea.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 3, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Man From Earth was superb Movie.. I really loved Watching it.. A Movie with just few characters and only in Room awesome...





asingh said:


> That is a damn good movie. Yea.


Added to my watch list.



Tenida said:


> ^^Its very nice and scary too.


At times, yes


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

you should watch it man from Earth ...I remember the story behind movie getting so good response..  It was low budget independent movie with no publicity.. But it got hit because of torrents and file sharing. Later it's Director or producer himself accepted this and appreciated it..


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 3, 2011)

@quan chi

Thanks for the quick words mate, will grabs tomorrow's show tickets


----------



## sam9s (Dec 3, 2011)

*@ithehappy* add CUBE as well, if you have not seen it already ..... its one hell of a movie. Amazing concept.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2011)

Quite an interesting movies you guys talked about in last posts!

I liked "Perfume: The Story of a Murderer" very much. It had a gripping and dark story!
So did I the Man from Earth. It was able to send shivers down the spine at many occasions.

Btw.. @sam9s : Are you talking about this movie: Cube (1997) - IMDb. And how are it's sequels?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

cube, I have added in my watch list , will watch it ASAP As soon I can stop watching tv-series..Tv-series has made me addicted that I have at least 50 unseen movies with me..


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2011)

The Human Centipede - Not impressed.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @quan chi
> 
> Thanks for the quick words mate, will grabs tomorrow's show tickets



dont forget to share your experiences too!


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2011)

Ip Man : 9/10


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2011)

sam9s said:


> *@ithehappy* add CUBE as well, if you have not seen it already ..... its one hell of a movie. Amazing concept.


Alright. Cube of '97 right? A horror movie? I am very weak at them. Will watch anyway 
Thanks.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, can someone recommend some horror movies like insidious ?



Ya Ra-One, and Delhi Belly. 

Some good horror ones are:

Hell Raiser
Exorcist (first one)
Children of the Damn/Corn
Jeepers Creepers 1,2
Dracula (the one with James Lee). Is in B&W
Rosemary's Child
Omen 1
Entity (don't watch this with parents)
The Amityville Horror


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> Some good horror ones are:
> 
> Hell Raiser
> Exorcist (first one) --
> ...



Thanks, few of those i've seen will watch the rest.. Any more?


----------



## Anish (Dec 5, 2011)

L.A. Confidential - 7/10
kevin Spacey + Rusell Crowe + Guy Pierce...makes a nice watch..


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2011)

TrollHunter - Great mockumentary.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Btw.. @sam9s : Are you talking about this movie: Cube (1997) - IMDb. And how are it's sequels?



Yep thats the one, Sequel is poor, very poor as compared to the original.



ithehappy said:


> Alright. Cube of '97 right? A horror movie? I am very weak at them. Will watch anyway
> Thanks.



Its not a Horror, in any way, its a thriller with a very intriguing concept.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

*Thank You (2011) - 6.5/10*
a good enjoyable movie....some dialogues are good....& Irfan is brilliant actor



Faun said:


> The Human Centipede - Not impressed.



shud be in must-not thread


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh ya. Yes, Cube is good. Damn good.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 5, 2011)

The Dirty picture -7.5/10.....well went with friends(including girls) and as the theater was full...got the ticket in the 2nd row from the screen and man I have no words to explain, especially the dialogues were double meaning and some of them were really nice


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

abhidev said:


> The Dirty picture -7.5/10.....well went with friends(including girls) and as the theater was full...got the ticket in the 2nd row from the screen and man I have no words to explain, especially the dialogues were double meaning and some of them were really nice



OOooh la la....


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 5, 2011)

*THE DIRTY PICTURE - 8/10*

One word comes only after seeing it..*BUMBATTTTTTTT !!*

Vidya looks too hottt in the movie...multiplex was housefull !...and dialogues ..OMG..kya mast hai......This performance has taken Vidya to a new height !

story bhi mast hai..2nd half thoda lamba hai aur depressing but they are portraying Silk Smitha's life to ..that was natural..must watch paisa vasool movie !

PS: Rhitwick..end wohi hai jo Silk ki life ka hua tha 

Also watch in utube Silk's clips..She was called Soft Porn Actress of that era (80s)



ico said:


> *Rockstar - 3/10* - my review



etni bhi buri nahi hai . RS's music was awesome


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Its not a Horror, in any way, its a thriller with a very intriguing concept.



Why on earth IMDB shows it as horror then? !!!


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> etni bhi buri nahi hai . RS's music was awesome


toh kitni buri hai?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 5, 2011)

The Dirty Picture- 8/10...awesome movie.....vidya blowed everyone away with her performance....this is a must watch movie..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> OOooh la la....



some of the scenes were so embarrassing...not for boys but for girls 



esumitkumar said:


> Vidya looks too hottt in the movie



r u serious....with that big tummy....i don't think so ...well apna apna choice hota hai  But hats off to her bindass acting


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> some of the scenes were so embarrassing...not for boys but for girls
> 
> 
> 
> r u serious....with that big tummy....i don't think so ...well apna apna choice hota hai  But hats off to her bindass acting



forget the tummy...look at everything else above


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> some of the scenes were so embarrassing...not for boys but for girls
> 
> 
> 
> r u serious....with that big tummy....i don't think so ...well apna apna choice hota hai  But hats off to her bindass acting



have u ever read or seen Silk Smitha's clips or biography ? Vidya was portraying Silk and so she gained 12 kilos for that look 

Also we ppl see everything from view of North India..In South..hero/heroines are somewhat bulky and south indians like that way...(Silk was south Indian actress)

Also TOI main bhi aya tha Indian men prefer curvaceous body as compared to size zero (Kareena) 



> etni bhi buri nahi hai . RS's music was awesome
> 
> toh kitni buri hai?



actually achi hai..7/10..read my earlier posts


----------



## a_medico (Dec 7, 2011)

*Fright Night* - Good remake. Intermittent humor. Still lacks the punch to make it a classic. The look was more like a B grade horror movie.


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2011)

The South Indian hotties of today hardly look like SS though. Guess tastes have changed.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 7, 2011)

*Exam* - Was good and different. The feel was like watching _Devil_ and _Saw_ combined. The ending was simple. Should have been a cracker or brainfcuk. But still effective. Thanks Sam for recommending. Over to _The Cube_ now.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2011)

Who is exciting for the worldwide trailer for MEN IN BLACK 3 which is about to launch in 4 DAYS on 12th Dec!!

I AM!!


----------



## R2K (Dec 8, 2011)

Mr. Popper's Penguins (2011) - IMDb

More of a family movie but Jim Carrey was awesome as everytime


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2011)

*Gattaca :: 8/10*

I love this type of movies. movies like this are man from earth, time machine.. this type of movies say you don't need high budget for sci-fi movies..simple and firm story is what needed.I have seen one of the worst poster for a movie not in a look way but in a way that it makes least sense to actual movie.

*30 minutes or less :: 6/10*

No way must watch . It is just a time pass/average movie.. If you have some thing better to watch then don't watch this.. If you like serious sensible movies then don't watch this.


----------



## ithehappy1 (Dec 9, 2011)

*The Debt*. Good.

The Debt (2010) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 9, 2011)

Have anybody seen 
Romantic and Drama genre

1. Art of getting by
2. Submarine

Both are good movies and i just love the score of these 

Also seen many including Scarface, The Help, Bridesmaid, Bucket list, Friday, Accepted and 50/50


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Have anybody seen
> Romantic and Drama genre
> 
> 1. Art of getting by
> ...



Ya, I like this genre too, please suggest more...........


----------



## buddyram (Dec 9, 2011)

How about "Lanka"?
Any reviews...?
Wanna see coz of Manoj Bajpai!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2011)

*Final Destination 5 5/10*

A stupid movie. Even the smart ending can't save it.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 10, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> *Gattaca :: 8/10*
> I love this type of movies. movies like this are man from earth, time machine.. this type of movies say you don't need high budget for sci-fi movies..simple and firm story is what needed.I have seen one of the worst poster for a movie not in a look way but in a way that it makes least sense to actual movie.


that was a good movie 

*Inception - 9.5/10*

*The Cube - 8.5/10*

*Shutter Island - 8/10*

*13 Going on 30 - 4/10*

*The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 1 - 6.5/10*

*Despicable Me - 7.5/10*

*17 Again - 7/10*

Can someone suggest some good movies?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 10, 2011)

^^this thread is full of good movies? anyway what genre do you like to watch


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 10, 2011)

^^
I like Thriller,Horror,Sci-Fi,Mystery


----------



## meiji_singh (Dec 10, 2011)

This film has an amazing intro credit sequence.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

The Dirty Picture - Stupid south indian soft p0rn movie!!! 

It went on for 3 hours!!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2011)

sci fi...

Omega Man
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th dimension
Enemy Mine


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2011)

*Force 7/10*

After Singham we got another good action movie of this year. The plus point of this movie is its stunts. Fights are well choreographed. Its not our old style pushing each other or throwing things each other. In action scene of this movie people actually fight.

I don't know if I imagined but few moves seemed similar to Muay Thai!

Actinwise: Genelia can't act. She's getting married and I hope she is prohibited from acting.
John's director knew he can't act...so he's given a role where he needs to be serious in all scenes. So for the first time in his life when john says "I had no expressions because the script demanded it" he won't be lying.

The villain...good physique, good stunt moves. 

This movie could have been better than Singham. But it tried to stay serious and factually correct in most of the scenes. Hence lack of drama and punch lines, corny villain dialogues and hero-villain conversation.

Recommended for one time watch.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 11, 2011)

^^
The original source movies are much better than Force, it's actually very boring for me. The only good to part was the villain. 

Kaakka kaakka(Tamil original) 
Gharshana(Telugu Remake)


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2011)

Guys, it is my 1st post in the Movie section.

I would like to recommend a movie to you for watch, *The Man from Earth*. This movie is not a new one, released in 2007 and directed by The Richard Schenkman screenplay by Jerome Bixby, a very renounced Screenplay writer. This movie is his last work.
The whole movie setup is within a drawing room where *John Oldman *, the main character of this movie, is preparing to leave for a new home. His colleagues showed up and tried to get the reason for his leaving. The story is how John explained it to them. It has 8 rating in IMDB and one of may all time favorite.
Here is the IMDB link: The Man from Earth (2007) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2011)

^late


----------



## kbar1 (Dec 11, 2011)

schindler's list
Based on true story
Epic.

Shawshank redemption

Gladiator


----------



## a_medico (Dec 11, 2011)

The Thing (2011) - Havent watched the original one. Loved this one. Not sure how is it compared to the original. Recommended for horror fans.




Cilus said:


> Guys, it is my 1st post in the Movie section.
> 
> I would like to recommend a movie to you for watch, *The Man from Earth*.



Welcome aboard. You will love this thread.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2011)

^^watching 2011 The Thing today, will compare it to the original/

The Dirty Picture - no ratings.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> The Dirty Picture - Stupid south indian soft p0rn movie!!!
> 
> It went on for 3 hours!!



Depends upon the perception and your way of understanding or the boundaries of your mind or with whom you are watching it.Yes towards the second half it was dragged a bit but its ok.



rhitwick said:


> *Force 7/10*
> 
> After Singham we got another good action movie of this year. The plus point of this movie is its stunts. Fights are well choreographed. Its not our old style pushing each other or throwing things each other. In action scene of this movie people actually fight.
> 
> ...



Then why such a nice rating to be honest as stated previously this was one hell of a  boring action flick i have seen and as mentioned by you with some corny villain dialogues and hero-villain conversation.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Then why such a nice rating to be honest as stated previously this was one hell of a  boring action flick i have seen and as mentioned by you with some corny villain dialogues and hero-villain conversation.



High rating because I liked the movie. Which is the most important factor while rating or reviewing a movie.

Second,


> Hence *lack of* drama and punch lines, *corny villain dialogues and hero-villain conversation*.



"Lack of" applies to the whole sentence. This is the reason I found it different and liked it.

3rd is obviously action choreography.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^watching 2011 The Thing today, will compare it to the original/.



Watched it already. It is not a remake of the original but a prequel. Not as good as I expected but worth a try, I must say.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Watched it already. It is not a remake of the original but a prequel. Not as good as I expected but worth a try, I must say.



Really worth watching. Not as dark as the older version. Some scenes are commendable. Character development was shallow. Near the end, the movie became a joke.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Guys check this out ...

*Leonardo DiCaprio, Martin Scorsese, and Shahrukh Khan teaming up for movie*

*ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/56791364.html


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2011)

Old news (even the post date says)

XtremeCity is d name. Its in talk for a long time. No updates in recent times.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 12, 2011)

Men in Black *3* trailer out! *Men in Black III- Official Site* !!!



Spoiler



*And it's f***ing AWESOME!!! Cause, now Smith will travel BACK IN TIME!!!  
..
..
..
And the poster faints in excitement!*


----------



## R2K (Dec 12, 2011)

Final Destination 5
7/10
Though the story line is similar to the earlier parts, the gore scenes were pretty scary. 
Worth a watch !.....


----------



## a_medico (Dec 13, 2011)

*Final destination 5* - Same as above

*Contagion* - Soderberg's movie. Execution was like Traffic, documentary style. Starts of brilliantly, later slows down a bit. Good one time watch.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow. Looks like I am the only fan of MIB!


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2011)

You guys heard about Prometheus...?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 13, 2011)

@ vineet369 No man you are not alone.. I too am fan of that series but hope after long gap it stays as fresh it was.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2011)

asingh said:


> You guys heard about Prometheus...?



Not until I googled just now. IMDb intro looks fascinating!!! 



clmlbx said:


> @ vineet369 No man you are not alone.. I too am fan of that series but hope after long gap it stays as fresh it was.



Well, the trailer looks as refreshing as was part 1. But only the movie will tell. Waiting for it desperately!


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2011)

^^
Ridley is back with the Alien.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> You guys heard about Prometheus...?



Yea initially it was suppose to be ALIEN prequel .....


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 14, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Well, the trailer looks as refreshing as was part 1. But only the movie will tell. Waiting for it desperately!



For first I thought it would be better if they(story) moved forward and come in year 2011-2012 so they would have more scope but on second thought they can even show all 2011-2012 techs in 196x so they can say they have alien tech ahead of humans.. nice


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2011)

The Dirty Picture - 4/10.

I'll review it later.

Don't consider it a biographical movie of any sort. It's a masala movie.

Great performances by everyone though.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2011)

*The Rise of the Planet of the Apes 7.7/10*

Ya, not a complete 8 because of KLPD ending. What was that...planet of apes or house of apes?

The last two minutes of the movie in the end credits actually made some sense.

This is a very intelligent premise. The director-producer has chance to cash any one premise in the sequel...virus or apes.

The starting was so exciting I felt I got a perfect movie after a long time. Even though it had its cheesy moments, still I liked it. But in the end it became dominos cheese-doubles pizza.

Freida Pinto got the most stupid role...actually I don't like her so I don't care. And I never cared for James Franco. He's still Peter's friend who tried to kill Peter...for me. I don't like him.

The CGIed Ape actually acted best.

After so much rant why I still rate it so high? Because, apart from last 10 minutes it entertained me. I enjoyed very much.

Check it out.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2011)

Splinter - epic non CGI effects movie with characters quite likeable unlike the dumb characters in other gore/horror movies. The Thing 2011's CGI puts me out of the immersion.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 15, 2011)

g i joe retaliation trailer is out....looks better than the first movie by a mile...

[YOUTUBE]bSX2oxLdcWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

^ embed properly.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> g i joe retaliation trailer is out....looks better than the first movie by a mile...
> 
> G.I. Joe: Retaliation Exclusive Premiere Trailer [HD] - YouTube


Su-weet! Too bad they dropped Baroness and Scarlett. A lot of the previous characters have been cut-off as well. Let's hope it does well.


----------



## R2K (Dec 15, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *The Rise of the Planet of the Apes 7.7/10*
> 
> Ya, not a complete 8 because of KLPD ending. What was that...planet of apes or house of apes?
> 
> ...



Nice review


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Any Reviews on MI4:GP ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2011)

Just came back after watching Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol. Good watch, may not be as memorable as MI2. Ill give a 8/10. Simon Pegg gave a excellent comic relief.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Charan said:


> Just came back after watching Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol. Good watch, may not be as memorable as MI2. Ill give a 8/10. Simon Pegg gave a excellent comic relief.



Thanks..planning to watch it this sunday myself...

bruno/borat creator has come up with another movie..the dictator...

The Dictator - Official Trailer - YouTube
[YOUTUBE]cYplvwBvGA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2011)

^^here
*collider.com/wp-content/uploads/the-dictator-set-image-2.jpg


----------



## asingh (Dec 16, 2011)

^^
Awwh man. This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

Seems Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol is a must watch. Reviews are great everywhere. It is released today in India.

Also looking forward to 'Royal Bengal Rahasya', perhaps the last film with Sabyasachi as Feluda and Bibhu as Jatayu. Bibhu Bhattacharyya passed away earlier this year.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Booked tickets for MI4-GP for sunday. Waiting eagerly for the day


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 16, 2011)

Watched *Force* yesterday.
Good one time watch. Though the acting from both John and Genelia was not that great movie was good overall atleast for one time watch. Coz of John's limited acting abilities and the role it gelled I think.
6/10


----------



## mitraark (Dec 16, 2011)

Borat , Bruno , both were absurdly hilarious  , eagerly waiting for The Dictator !


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ive seen Borat, it was literally roflmao 
Hows Bruno, heard that it was more brutal 

Booked 10 tickets Sundays show for Ghost protocol, will watch it with my wolfpack


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2011)

Movies I have seen recently:

1) Do Dooni Char - Liked it, deals with the daily lives and dreams of middle class families like us.
2) Delhi Belly (original hinglish version) - Funny but too raw, cannot watch with family.
3) Tum Mile - Good movie, liked it.
4) Tintin (in 3D) - Excellent, eagerly waiting for a sequel (Red Rackham's Treasure).

Now planning for MI: GP and Royal Bengal Rahasya (Feluda fan.

Also planning to watch at home: Force, Stanley ka Dabba, Icche.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Borat , Bruno , both were absurdly hilarious  , eagerly waiting for The Dictator !



haven't seen borat....but bruno was way too much 

me too planning to go for MI-4


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 16, 2011)

> haven't seen borat....but bruno was way too much



You got to watch Borat man and also Ali G. But Borat is just an incredible experience. I was shoot in handy cam so that actual reaction of US people will be captured. Kindof Documentary stuff. Really funny


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> You got to watch Borat man and also Ali G. But Borat is just an incredible experience. I was shoot in handy cam so that actual reaction of US people will be captured. Kindof Documentary stuff. Really funny



yea...but its got too much nudity


----------



## asingh (Dec 16, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Watched *Force* yesterday.
> Good one time watch. Though the acting from both John and Genelia was not that great movie was good overall atleast for one time watch. Coz of John's limited acting abilities and the role it gelled I think.
> 6/10



Does she die in it..?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> Does she die in it..?



Yes she does.


----------



## eggman (Dec 17, 2011)

Watched MI:Ghost protocol. This is being my first MI movie. I found it OK OK. Good entertaining movie, but nothing to write about. 
6/10 from me.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2011)

Booked MI:GP for today, will post a review at night. By the reviews seem like it gonna be a hell packed action ride. Full entertainment.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

*Æon Flux :: 5/10*

Average Sci-fi movie, nothing much to say but nice time-pass movie


*Friends with Benedits :: 6/10*

Again average Movie but worth watching it.. Really Good Time pass..


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2011)

Triangle - 8/10 one of the best intriguing, multiple interpretation movie.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ My fav. Reminded me of _Spider Forest_.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2011)

*MI:4* *7/10*

133 minutes of action with occasional comedy. Then there was Simon Pegg, so the credit goes to him. Tom cruise looks like John of "Force"....only one emotion. Well the script did not need him to show emotions.

If only Ra.One could be like this...only action and no story :sigh:

I did not know there is TV series!!!!

IMDb - Mission: Impossible (TV Series 1966&ndash;1973)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 17, 2011)

Any reviews of Don 2? woopse. not released yet


----------



## Rahim (Dec 17, 2011)

^Err...its releasing on 23rd December, isnt it?


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^ My fav. Reminded me of _Spider Forest_.



Melissa George was in Turistas too 

Any more movies, mostly slasher (without dumb guys), sci fi, shock and vague.

I have these lined up, which one shall I get first ?
The Thaw
Isolation
Creep
The Ruins
Cloverfield


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2011)

*MI:Ghost Protocol* ........ Well I went with mixed expectations, was it a ground breaking cinema, Nope, was it entertaining definitely yes ...... action was not over the top which I was fearing, baring few occasions which are bearable. Story was enough to keep you interested. Leaving MI First, all together, I'd say action wise was better than 3rd but story in 3rd was better . 2nd was crap in all aspects ........ 

Anil kapoor was funny .....I think it was just to capture India market audience the inclusion of India and Anil Kapoor was done, else there was nothing that was needed for the same. .....*6.5/10* for this one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2011)

Any word of Indian release for Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2011)

^IMDB says 30th Dec...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 17, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^IMDB says 30th Dec...


Nice! Then it might just be the movie to start with the new year.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 18, 2011)

*Puncture* - Powerful movie merging the law and health sector. I havent watched Erin Brockovich but this should be something like that.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 18, 2011)

What can you expect fro a movie with our good old veteran studs like .....

*Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Sylvester Stallone, Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren, AND adding, Jean-Claude Van Damme, Chuck Norris .... ALL IN ONE MOVIE ......... 
The Expendables 2*

Watch out the teaser .....

[YOUTUBE]db2sD4P_Ieg[/YOUTUBE]


*Arnold's Screen presence is just unmatched ......*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2011)

Le...sabko hero bana diya to villain kaun banega?

Johnny Depp?!!!


----------



## a_medico (Dec 18, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Le...sabko hero bana diya to villain kaun banega?
> 
> Johnny Depp?!!!


... Or Deepak Shirke (as Rami Reddy is no more).


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 18, 2011)

just back from MI4:GP..Entertaining movie, a nice watch. Would rate it as 7/10


----------



## quan chi (Dec 18, 2011)

*Mission Impossible:Ghost Protocol*
Not bad.Had too much expectations but still Its a good movie.Btw anil kapoors guest appearence was nice.


----------



## asingh (Dec 18, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *MI:4* *7/10*
> 
> 133 minutes of action with occasional comedy. Then there was Simon Pegg, so the credit goes to him. Tom cruise looks like John of "Force"....only one emotion. Well the script did not need him to show emotions.
> 
> ...



Yups, the movie was based off the series.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2011)

Watched 'The first grader'...its a true story and it is a very inspirational movie...8/10..a must watch

Also watched 'Straw dogs'...a remake of the Dustin Hoffman movie....haven't seen the original but liked it...the last kill was mind boggling ....7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2011)

Please watch the original. The movie is more than kills...

*Naboer 7/10*

For a psycho movie this is very fast paced.

A good brainfcuk watch. Though the concept becomes clear mid of the movie stilll a good watch.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2011)

^will check that out

@a_medico: The Thing (original one) is one of my favorite movies ever, that along with the Fly... donno about the new one at all, pity a classic got remade :/ it was the people and the situation they were in that was scary, not just the special fx, will check it out tho

hmm there seemed to be a discussion on gore flicks a while back... there are some gore flicks that just show a lot of violence and blood, there are other gore flicks that help you make sense of the bloodshed, so these ones are very different from the hostel/saw variety, but still have violence, check em out, and lemme know if you know other similar films: 
Naked Lunch 
Suicide Circle (its Japanese)
Noriko's Dinner Table - sequel of the above lil tough to understand, and really tedious to watch, but it gets better and better with every rewatch, not too much gore though, but the violent undercurrent is very much there

I really like the first hour of species lol, cant stand the rest at all


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Please watch the original. The movie is more than kills...
> 
> *Naboer 7/10*
> 
> ...



yeah....very good movie & as the movie ends it is surprising ending


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Please watch the original. The movie is more than kills...



will definitely give it a try...


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Suicide Circle (its Japanese)



Seen it.

The Thing 2011 is a prequel. Some of the CGI effects are commendable but at some the fall short of expectations. A must watch for The Thing fans.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2011)

oh wow, prequel sounds awesome the five minute intro was is one of the creepiest intros ive ever seen, prehistoric alien spaceship buried below ice... ok will try to catch the new movie somewhere


----------



## Anish (Dec 19, 2011)

Chinatown - a good classic.
Edward Scissorhands - Johnny depp nice performance


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2011)

Anish said:


> Chinatown - a good classic.



If I'm not wrong this was reamde in bollywood as "Monoroma six feet under"


----------



## Rahim (Dec 19, 2011)

^Yah and it was good too...chinatown mein Depp??


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

Anorion said:


> oh wow, prequel sounds awesome the five minute intro was is one of the creepiest intros ive ever seen, prehistoric alien spaceship buried below ice... ok will try to catch the new movie somewhere



It was a horrific site to see the transformation of the thing which vomited blood in the bathroom.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GokKUqLcvD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Dec 20, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=*GokKUqLcvD8*[ /YOUTUBE]



Only the bold part.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 20, 2011)

*The next Three Days* is Awesome.

Rating:* 8/10*


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Only the bold part.



sry still getting the hang of it..will remember the next time...sry


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2011)

*Triangle*  ..... what a god damm awsome movie was this ..... I seriously underestimated this one. The concept is as intruding as the explanation is....... even though and the movie takes a real twist at the end. The feel is somewhat like the  awsome "Timecrimes", but the logic behind the concept is completely different. Anyone who didnt like this one either didnt get the concept or just doesnt like movies that have paradoxes that are hard to explain  ..... I loved the movie specially coz of its end, and the way the events unfolded.........solid  *7/10*



rhitwick said:


> If I'm not wrong this was reamde in bollywood as "Monoroma six feet under"



Nope bits and pieces maybe but definitely not a remake ......



abhidev said:


> Also watched 'Straw dogs'...a remake of the Dustin Hoffman movie....haven't seen the original but liked it...the last kill was mind boggling ....7/10



Does it have the famous "rape" scene ...????  .... Now you gonna definitely see the original ...


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 20, 2011)

Guys any good suggestions for thriller genre?


----------



## sygeek (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladies vs. Ricky Bahl: 7.3/10

Must one time watch.


----------



## Anish (Dec 20, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions for thriller genre?



Shutter Island
The usual suspects
Body of lies
Blood diamond
L.A. Confidential
I spit on your grave
The sixth sense
The silence of the lambs
Underworld series
Drive


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2011)

*Gattaca* ...... its a sci fi, but does not portrays like it. The plot is thin but, is enough to keep you interested. This movie is not a hi tech sci fi thriller, but more so deals with one mans dream to peruse his goal in life. Its a subtle movie with with more emphasis on how the protagonist fights against all odds to get what he wants ...... A decent flick ...*.6.5/10*


----------



## a_medico (Dec 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Triangle even does not remotely touch actual concept, time crimes was far more believable, accurate and true to the concept. I think you saw triangle first and faced the concept for the first time with it...... so liked it better, where as timecrimes is more intelligent movie than Triangle.....



ahem...


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 21, 2011)

Drive : Really good movie
           But i dont like the ending :/
           Music was good 
           Ryan gosling is the next big thing  
           7/10 from me 

Guys any movie which has beautiful score like submarine and days of summer ?
will watch it with girl so please no Sucker punch like


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Drive : Really good movie
> But i dont like the ending :/
> Music was good
> Ryan gosling is the next big thing
> ...



Nick and Norah's infinite playlist.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 21, 2011)

oh man thanks for rep but  i'm done with those usual ones 
i really dont know why girls cant take gore or horror movies 
romcom has the same story


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2011)

Anish said:


> Shutter Island
> The usual suspects
> Body of lies
> Blood diamond
> ...



Thanks bro!

Guys one of my friend had suggested *Panic room*. How is this movie?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ahem...



Who did I quote this too .....  ..... anyway Time Crimes is better than, Triangle no doubt, but what I am confused is, I haven't even had seen triangle before yesterday, wonder how I made this comment ....lolzz........ Triangle concept is altogether different to explain the same 



Spoiler



Time loop continuance


 then Time Crimes . but as I said yes TC was better in all respects .....

I still wonder how I made this comment ...... I must be defending time crimes over triangle .....even though I havent had seen it at that time .....


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Who did I quote this too .....  ..... anyway Time Crimes is better than, Triangle no doubt, but what I am confused is, I haven't even had seen triangle before yesterday, wonder how I made this comment



Because


Spoiler



time loop


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Drive : Really good movie
> But i dont like the ending :/
> Music was good
> Ryan gosling is the next big thing
> 7/10 from me



Drive... what was it all about? I didn't get it. Was it something so deep that I missed it entirely?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Who did I quote this too



Click me 

This must be in the middle pages of this thread. I suddenly recalled that after reading your latest rating for Triangle. 

By the way - You'll love *Spider Forest*.

*Naboer (Next door)* : Watched 20mins. Had to switch it off as someone arrived and it was too explicit to watch it in front of anybody. Cant wait to watch it. Highly recommended (just from the 20mins of what I watched).


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Guys i dont have fast internet at my new place so on holiday i go to my home town and download many movies mentioned in this thread. So this thread is really great. 

Thanks for every one to reply here *


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

Watched The Thing and the Prequel based on the fellow members recommendation , its a good watch


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Who did I quote this too .....  ..... anyway Time Crimes is better than, Triangle no doubt, but what I am confused is, I haven't even had seen triangle before yesterday, wonder how I made this comment ....lolzz........ Triangle concept is altogether different to explain the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aren't a time traveller by any chance?? 
Maybe the future "you", made the quote that time!!


----------



## mitraark (Dec 21, 2011)

I also recommend DRIVE , good movie.

I felt like have watched a good movie after a long time.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Click me
> 
> This must be in the middle pages of this thread. I suddenly recalled that after reading your latest rating for Triangle.
> 
> By the way - You'll love *Spider Forest*.



mmm well then I must have made a mistake, take my words back ...... though Time Crimes was way better for me ..... Triangle is very well presented as well.

Getting spider forest now ...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Naboer (Next door)* : Watched 20mins. Had to switch it off as someone arrived and it was too explicit to watch it in front of anybody. Cant wait to watch it. Highly recommended (just from the 20mins of what I watched).


WTH!!!

Wasn't it you who posted it here?!!!

Now, I'm confused who originally posted about this here?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G0k3kHtyoqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## a_medico (Dec 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> WTH!!!
> 
> Wasn't it you who posted it here?!!!
> 
> Now, I'm confused who originally posted about this here?



Wasn't me. But I do remember someone regular posting it here. That time I tried to search that movie but it was hard to find. It still is.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Wasn't me. But I do remember someone regular posting it here. That time I tried to search that movie but it was hard to find. It still is.



It was Zangetsu.....


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2011)

wow@Hobbit Trailer
just read the book, going through LOTR atm
fili and kili should have been younger, but would be funny to see old men goofing around
Thorin should have def been an old man
None of them really look like Gimli, who seemed like an awesome prototype for the Dwarfs :/ wonder what went wrong 
Rivendell wow Bilbo spends lots of time there, wanna see how this is shown on screen, didnt expect Galadriel to show up at all, 

Maybe, just maybe, we get to see the inner workings of the elder council, and the Banishment of the Necromancer (Sauron) from Mirkwood 

In which case it will be awesome, because we will get to see Saruman and Sauron fight on the same side, White Wizard and Grey Wizard, maybe we see all five Wizards on Screen, and the ringbearing elf lords so 3 magic rings will go to battle. 
All of this has only a passing mention in the book, but looking at Galadriel and Gandalf at Rivendell, it very much looks like this bit is going to be shown!!


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 22, 2011)

@^
Yes man eagerly waiting, hope the movie will be as amazing as LOTR.
And it has two parts.
hope it will be 3-4 hrs 
So another Epic from peter jackson.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 22, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Click me
> 
> This must be in the middle pages of this thread. I suddenly recalled that after reading your latest rating for Triangle.
> 
> ...



i nver end up watching such movies in one go,if u know what i mean 

btw watched Snatch Snatch. (2000) - IMDb  again i find i hilarious given the british accent



Ronnie11 said:


> [YOUTUBE]GokKUqLcvD8[/YOUTUBE]



jus awesome as sex!!!


----------



## a_medico (Dec 23, 2011)

*Mujhse Fraaandship Karoge *- Good and refreshingly original with a lovely soundtrack.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2011)

See....I told already. Its an under-rated movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 23, 2011)

> Mujhse Fraaandship Karoge - Good and refreshingly original with a lovely soundtrack.
> 
> See....I told already. Its an under-rated movie.



Guys, the movie is really good ? coz the critics and everyon were just throwing sh*t on it 

What about One day?
People in here are going twice thrice


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Guys, the movie is really good ? coz the critics and everyon were just throwing sh*t on it



Dude, show me a review which thrashed the movie left and right. Don't believe on hearsay. The DVD is out...check it out yourself.



> What about One day?
> People in here are going twice thrice


Haven't heard any comment from our regular members...whom are you talking about.

b/w "Mumbai Mirror" rated 1/2 star for "One Day"


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 23, 2011)

I mean in Chennai sorry 
Yes reviews are very bad but still people are going


----------



## a_medico (Dec 23, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> What about One day?
> People in here are going twice thrice





a_medico said:


> *One day* - _Before sunset + city of angels + 500 days of summer + few korean movies_. Give them a British touch and you get One Day. I enjoyed it but was not as good as any of the above movies.






rhitwick said:


> See....I told already. Its an under-rated movie.



I think the title went against it. I didn't see it earlier just because of it's title.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

No Don-2 Review?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 23, 2011)

yaa..howz don2 guys? will go for the movie if the reviews are good..


----------



## sam9s (Dec 24, 2011)

*Run Lola Run* ............. wow another interesting take on the script writing, RLR is a story of a girl lola who has to save her boyfriend in 20 minutes, presented in an all together unrealistic, game kind of scenario where you can change the outcome by starting all over again. But here the events are not controlled by the user, instead it shows how restarting the event can alter the segments just a few seconds that can change the outcome entirely ....... pretty decently projected, combined with a solid background score, this movie is a decent watch /.... *6.8/10 *....... just make sure you know its an unrealistic projection and you might enjoy the movie after all ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2011)

*Ichi (2008) - 7/10*
Excellent movie....

she is blind..she is beautiful...but she is fast....

*Basic Instinct (1992)  - 7/10*
Sharon stone is superb in this....one of the best thriller

*The Godfather (1972) - 9.5/10*
Masterpiece...Marlon Brando & Al pacino are brilliant actors


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 24, 2011)

^ *The Godfather* is too slow in pace. old, lengthy movie, watch if you have patience.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2011)

^he has already watched thats why he has posted here...


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Godfather (1972) - 9.5/10*
> Masterpiece...Marlon Brando & Al pacino are brilliant actors





6x6 said:


> ^ *The Godfather* is too slow in pace. old, lengthy movie, watch if you have patience.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 24, 2011)

Just returned from Don 2 

Will give it 6/10 because of the action and entertainment. Story line is not that good.

I'd still say Story Line of Don was much better. But other than that, even if you are a non-SRK fan (like me ), you are going to enjoy the movie because of styles and dialogues and all.

The whole movie totally focuses on SRK, role of Priyanka Chopra and others are not that much.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 25, 2011)

*A lonely place to die* - Starring Melissa George (Triangle). 3/4th of the movie has quite a gripping pace but loses steam at the end. Still, makes it an exciting watch overall.

*Drive*- Decent soundtrack. More like late 80s dharmendra mithunda revenge movies. Only thing is that the hero's sister ijjat didnt get looted.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 25, 2011)

Not sure this is the right section, 
Anyone had exp. with 4D shows?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 25, 2011)

*The Exorcist (1973) - 8/10*
superb movie....atmosphere is gr8..must watch in horror list.

*City of God (2002) - 10/10*
damn..this movie deserve the oscar...what a brilliant story & also the cinematography...
must must watch...

*Shaolin (2011) - 7.5/10*
excellent...explosions looks so real...& also the shaolin fight


----------



## eggman (Dec 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Not sure this is the right section,
> Anyone had exp. with 4D shows?



Yup!! It's good only for kids! It's a bigger fad than 3D. 
Waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Dec 25, 2011)

Watched Don 2. The direction and cinematography is good.
This movie proves why it is being hailed as Bollywood's international film. Though few sequences bear resemblance to some Holly flicks but Farhan must be given credit for making Don 2 a good one-time watch.
The soundtrack could have been better though. 

And don't compare it with MI 4 and the likes. Treat it as a Bollywood movie and you won't be disappointed.  7/10.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 26, 2011)

^^Though i havent seen it yet but i feel comparision to MI4 is out of question.To be honest MI 4 was something awesome.A movie which took me days to get out of my mind.It has a good balance of everything.

MI 1 was good at story and actions But the story was a lil complex.
2 had spectacular action sequences but some cheesy dialogues and moments and story was ok.
3 was ok but didnt meet the expectations.Was a bit dragged too unnecessarily.

anyways  

*Kung fu hustle*
I feel shaolin soccer was much better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

*The Dirty Picture (2011) - 6/10*
kind of ok movie....vidya is the center of attraction here....acted well....
dialogues are funny...such as "Holi" & "last gal on earth..."


----------



## asingh (Dec 26, 2011)

quan chi said:


> *Kung fu hustle*
> I feel shaolin soccer was much better.




I would agree with you brotha'.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 26, 2011)

Start with recent watch Don2 

Direction and cinematography is really good but story-movie is too slow.. Movie actually starts at time of interval and then continues.. Don2 should have been completed in 80-90 mins max with credits and then it would be one time watch.. Now it is just below average movie.
 For god sake why do they converted this in 3D and unfortunately I had to watch this in 3D. Worst 3D movie ever.. Worst 3d effect, leave 3D effect scenes were blurry not properly converted.. picture quality was very bad.. you could see blurry image every where no sharpness.. on some part video was not visible at all..

Best I can give it too is 5/10 for climax (movie starts at time of interval).. little sensible from their.

*MoneyBall* :: 8/10

I am really surprised no one mentioned this till now. Movie is really fantastic and a must watch. Movie is made in to little documentary style but very enjoyable and you always know what is going on.. Movie is based on real life story.. So it's interesting to watch.

It is lengthier then average Hollywood movies but you don't know when the time passes. it is that enjoyable.. Movie starts with A's loosing their Last match and hence loosing 3 star players as they have been offered good sum which A's can't .Now A's have to replace these players in their limited Budget.. Now here we see GM struggle to get a players who can win them matches in this struggle he is opposed by lot and had to play hard ball with many.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2011)

^Please check out this movie "*The god of cookery*"


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2011)

> MoneyBall :: 8/10
> 
> I am really surprised no one mentioned this till now. Movie is really fantastic and a must watch. Movie is made in to little documentary style but very enjoyable and you always know what is going on.. Movie is based on real life story.. So it's interesting to watch.
> 
> It is lengthier then average Hollywood movies but you don't know when the time passes. it is that enjoyable.. Movie starts with A's loosing their Last match and hence loosing 3 star players as they have been offered good sum which A's can't .Now A's have to replace these players in their limited Budget.. Now here we see GM struggle to get a players who can win them matches in this struggle he is opposed by lot and had to play hard ball with many.



Yes man, its really a good movie.
I give it 8/10 too
Brad and Jonah really acted well.
And I just loved the principle that Work is much above Money "Kind of my principle too" 

BTW downloaded Naboer, City of angels, Cube, Warrior, Gattaca, First grader, Next three days and Gandu. Thanks everyone


----------



## noob (Dec 26, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> No Don-2 Review?



DON2 : borrowed few ideas from Mission Impossible. Typical Bollywood action scene + boring story. Prefect review here These pretzels are making me thirsty: The 'Don 2' Review


----------



## eggman (Dec 27, 2011)

Guys! I'm in that weird mood again !! I need some really really good psychological thriller specifically cerebral horrors. Like in the line of Videodrome,The Fly , Dead Ringers, Jacob's Ladder, The Game or so...Of course Cronenberg's and Lynch's works are already done with !! Any suggestions plz . Any language movie would do  

Downloading Cronenberg's works again in desperation .


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2011)

^^Spider Forest.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 27, 2011)

After a long wait, I finally watched the The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009) , still dumb stuck and wondering what to type in here.. 10/10 .


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 27, 2011)

Charan said:


> After a long wait, I finally watched the The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009) , still dumb stuck and wondering what to type in here.. 10/10 .



yh its so addictive that u cant wait to watch the next in the series

Also watched Straw dogs(2011) on a member's recom. here it was jus thrilling btw will be watching Drive today(another member's recom.)


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2011)

Why have you not watched Straw Dogs(1971)???


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 27, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Why have you not watched Straw Dogs(1971)???



guess will after drive


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 27, 2011)

Watched MI-4. Was really good.
7.5/10.
Apart from this what are the other parts of Mission Impossible which are good?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2011)

Watched Don2 yesterday...loved the dialogue delivery by shahrukh...avergae action and the photography was awesome. 7/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 27, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Watched MI-4. Was really good.
> 7.5/10.
> Apart from this what are the other parts of Mission Impossible which are good?



I love MI 1 ....MI2 and MI3 are OKish.....


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 27, 2011)

^+1 
MI-1 is great movie (action + story), MI-2 & MI-3 are *OKish*.....


----------



## KDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

Watched Don 2... Average Movie! However, worth watching once!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 27, 2011)

MI 4 GHOST PROTOCOL...8/10...GOOD MOVIE..worth watching...much much better than MI3...in fact this is one of the best ever...


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 27, 2011)

Warrior 9/10
Wow what a movie, truely a great one 
just loved it. Ending brought me to tears...
Tom and Joel both acted well. 
Recommending this one guys


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Warrior 9/10
> Wow what a movie, truely a great one
> just loved it. Ending brought me to tears...
> Tom and Joel both acted well.
> Recommending this one guys



I have this movie but didn't watch it yet..will definitely gv it a try..thanks.

Watched '*Salaam Bombay*'..a Mira Nair movie....worth watching coz the way it portrays the realism of the life of children living on streets is brilliant....most of the children are actual street kids. 9/10


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 28, 2011)

6x6 said:


> ^+1
> MI-1 is great movie (action + story), MI-2 & MI-3 are *OKish*.....



thanks..that train and helicopter scene is awesommme...(also consider during 90s they made this film) with brilliant soundtrack !


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> thanks..that train and helicopter scene is awesommme...(also consider during 90s they made this film) with brilliant soundtrack !



the MI soundtrack is actually a copy from a Dharmendra starrer Hindi movie ...don't remember the name of the movie


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2011)

^???

"Shalimar" could it be?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^???
> 
> "Shalimar" could it be?



no its not Shalimar...man i remember its a car chase sequence...and just imagine the MI soundtrack played in the background with a faster beat


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 28, 2011)

jus watched Drive,its awesome!!!thanks for the recomm.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ downloaded the movie yesterday..have to watch the same this weekend..


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 28, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> I love MI 1 ....MI2 and MI3 are OKish.....





6x6 said:


> ^+1
> MI-1 is great movie (action + story), MI-2 & MI-3 are *OKish*.....





esumitkumar said:


> thanks..that train and helicopter scene is awesommme...(also consider during 90s they made this film) with brilliant soundtrack !



I remember watching MI-1 and would agree that it was a good movie. Overall I think MI-2 was ok. Have not watched MI-3 as yet. I thought will take some opinion from you guys.

By the way guys from where is this track actually borrowed from?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2011)

watched MI-4 yesterday....the movie is well directed...loved the Concept car and the Dubai sequence...7/10


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Booked the tickets for Sherlock homes 2 on satuday morning. Seeing good reviews in IMDB. Hope its good as part 1


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 29, 2011)

QUOTE=abhidev;1551090]I have this movie but didn't watch it yet..will definitely gv it a try..thanks.
[/QUOTE]

yeah man its really good one 

*BTW anyone going for Tinker tailor solider spy ? reviews ? *


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 29, 2011)

*Don2 7.5/10 (6.3)*

Full review posted on movie review thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread.html#post1551918


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Watched The Girl Who Played with Fire (2009) - IMDb, not as impressive as the first one, but still a good watch .. 7/10.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 29, 2011)

a_medico said:


> *Naboer (Next door)* : Watched 20mins. Had to switch it off as someone arrived and it was too explicit to watch it in front of anybody. Cant wait to watch it. Highly recommended (just from the 20mins of what I watched).



Wow!This movie is great.Must give a 7.7/10.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 29, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> *Don2 7.5/10 (6.3)*
> 
> Full review posted on movie review thread.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread.html#post1551918



I will also give 7.5/10 for Don 2 , that is a lot for a Bollywood movie considering how bad most of the other blockbusters of this year are.

SRK with his dialogues and style makes Don 2 an entertaining watch, the story was decent although some farfetched material was present , action sequences were great and Priyanka Chopra looked hot  , but most important of all SRK style and looks in the film , he was good.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2011)

watched 'Tekken-Blood vengeance' ....awesome animation...though story was not that good. 6/10


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the off-topic... but

I will not watch Don 2. Boycotting Reliance.



> For the third time this year, Reliance have persuaded India’s High Court to track the responsibility for preventing copyright infringement of their movies right back to the country’s Internet service providers.



Court Order Blocks BitTorrent, Megaupload and More | TorrentFreak


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2011)

*Rundskop (Bullhead)* - This is one dark story on hormone mafia from Belgium. Not exceptional as I expected it to be but still a good watch. This is official entry for Oscars from Belgium for best foreign film.


----------



## eggman (Dec 30, 2011)

*Sherlock Holmes 2* - _7/10_ : Real funn movie!! Had a great time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2011)

*Faster (2010) - 7.5/10*
Awesome movie....start to end...rock is superb


if u smell...then Rock is Cookin!!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Watched The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest (2009) - IMDb  9/10 , I won't get bored of the Court Scene..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 31, 2011)

watched warrior,its exciting,adrenaline pumping and heart touching!!highly recommended!!!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Watched Sherlock Holmes 2..Nice movie..My rating would be 7/10. But still feel part 1 was more interesting.


----------



## db22 (Dec 31, 2011)

Movie Name:The Shawshank Redemption
Language:English
Genre:Crime, drama
    Here's a short description:
              Adapted from the Stephen King novella Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption, the film tells the story of Andy Dufresne, a banker who spends nearly two decades in Shawshank State Prison for the murder of his wife and her lover despite his claims of innocence. During his time at the prison, he befriends a fellow inmate, Ellis "Red" Redding, and finds himself protected by the guards after the warden begins using him in his money laundering operation.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
    The movie's so good dt i wud giv 9 out of 10 !!!!!!!!


----------



## KDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

_Saving Private Ryan_
Awesome Movie! Awesome!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sherlock Holmes:A Game of Shadows 6.5/10*

First part was more intriguing and had a good story. I'm still not comfortable with the idea that someone had to perfect what Sir Conan Doyle wrote. 

A bit touch of Holmes's original story and bring in the main twists and turns and you get modern day Holmes saga set in old London.

And I still can not accept such short height of Holmes!

Well, lets talk about what you got here.

Acting: Well, none questions this part. But Holmes is a bit more witty and too talkative which I noticed.

Direction: I missed a soul in the story and presentation. Even last scene failed to provoke any shock or emotion.

Cinematography: Good. 

Special effects: Good and too much. It was supposed to be a detective story not a remake of "Saving Private Ryan" :O

Verdict: Watch it for a new representation of Holmes and some witty humor.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 1, 2012)

Midnight in Paris - 7.6/10


----------



## buddyram (Jan 1, 2012)

watched drive
was a good one!
TFS


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

Most good theatres in Delhi have a minimum ticket price of Rs 250.  No concept of cheap morning shows. Gah!

MI 4 was good. May watch Sherlock Holmes soon.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2012)

Krow said:


> Most good theatres in Delhi have a minimum ticket price of Rs 250.  No concept of cheap morning shows. Gah!



That's not true. Most of time I watch cheap morning shows, the price of which varies between Rs. 60 to Rs. 100!

There does comes some rare occasions where I have to shell out more money to catch the shows, but that's not because morning shows weren't cheap, that would just because the movie is not available in morning slots. But as I said, that's rare.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 2, 2012)

Watched 'Moneyball'....loved the way the story progresses...Brad pitt at his best... 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2012)

Watched *Don2. 7/10*
Was planning to watch Sherlock Holmes but some of the reviews here indicate it's not great.


----------



## buddyram (Jan 2, 2012)

^^Yeah
even i skipped it


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 2, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'Moneyball'....loved the way the story progresses...Brad pitt at his best... 7/10



yup..loved the movie..


----------



## eggman (Jan 2, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Watched *Don2. 7/10*
> Was planning to watch Sherlock Holmes but some of the reviews here indicate it's not great.



And you decided to watch Don2 , as a better alternative?*www.sigma-galant.com/images/smilies/facepalm.gif


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2012)

eggman said:


> And you decided to watch Don2 , as a better alternative?*www.sigma-galant.com/images/smilies/facepalm.gif



Watching Don2 has nothing to do with Sherlock Holmes. It was not an alternative. I liked the first part so was planning to watch it. I was planning to watch it this week but looking at couple of the guy's posts about it doesn't look great.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2012)

Don2 is an action movie and unfortunately Sherlock holmes is also an action movie.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 2, 2012)

Mujhse Fraaandship Karoge - 7/10 Great acting by the cast.I do not understand why song/dance scenes are considered "a must" for Indian movies.Most of them suck big time.

The Lion King - 7.8/10 .Pretty late but still a good watch.
Easy A - 7.4/10. A thorough fun movie.Loved Emma stone.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 3, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'Moneyball'....loved the way the story progresses...Brad pitt at his best... 7/10



Now you have to watch Warrior mahn, Amazing movie. Tom hardy's screen presence is just unmatched. Last 30 mins are really great.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 3, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Now you have to watch Warrior mahn, Amazing movie. Tom hardy's screen presence is just unmatched. Last 30 mins are really great.



yup watched both warrior and money ball,both good planing to watch the ides of march,a lonely place to die and the next three days


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2012)

Drive 2011 - 9/10

absolutely loved the cinematography and the background score
movie was a bit slow though..


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2012)

*Conan the barbarian (2011) 6/10*

I could not geta subtitle for this one and the way Conan was speaking even his english was illegible.

Its not a very good movie, kinda lame too. All those years he spent in searching the mask, when created and activated nothing happened. Well, I agree he was killed before anything could happen. 
But all superhero movies follow a trend where villain is given a chance to taste the power of his dream killing machine. He should have given the same chance.

One time watchable?...may be.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys can anyone suggest some good movies released in 2011 or 2010. Genre doesn't matter.
Should not contain nudity that's the only requisite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2012)

How many of u liked Pulp Fiction (1994)?? For me it was ok not impressive


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 4, 2012)

> Faster (2010) - 7.5/10
> Awesome movie....start to end...rock is superb
> 
> 
> if u smell...then Rock is Cookin!!!


Really man, amazing movie, loved it. Rock acted like Rock \m/
awesome movie 8/10



prabhu.wali said:


> yup watched both warrior and money ball,both good planing to watch the ides of march,a lonely place to die and the next three days


Ive ides of march but i dont like much politics so didnt watch it 
Next three days, started watching it for 30 mi but later switched to Zack and miri makes a porno 
a lonely plac to die  hows this one? i dont have it.



Zangetsu said:


> How many of u liked Pulp Fiction (1994)?? For me it was ok not impressive


Well i loved it


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> How many of u liked Pulp Fiction (1994)?? For me it was ok not impressive



I love(ed) it.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> How many of u liked Pulp Fiction (1994)?? For me it was ok not impressive



It was an artistic crime drama.It is not ok.It was made quite intelligently using a generic story.what matters here is the way of presenting it without disclosing everything present in the movie.yes some scenes were disturbing. other than that it was good.


----------



## Anish (Jan 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> How many of u liked Pulp Fiction (1994)?? For me it was ok not impressive



Well, its one of the master piece of Tarantino. Brilliant editing. Like other films, you wont be able to predict the story just by skimming it!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 6, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Ive ides of march but i dont like much politics so didnt watch it
> Next three days, started watching it for 30 mi but later switched to Zack and miri makes a porno
> a lonely plac to die  hows this one? i dont have it.



next three days is quite good and me too yet to watch ides of march and a lonely place to die


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone suggest some good movies released in 2011 or 2010. Genre doesn't matter.
> Should not contain nudity that's the only requisite.



guys any suggestions?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> guys any suggestions?



moneyball


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ isn't thos film released yet? i have seen posters coming soon in cinepolis but i watched thsi film already


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys anybody seen,
Planes, Tains and Auomobiles ?
Ive seen this so many times, really great comedy


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jan 6, 2012)

The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain (1995)

 7/10

loved it...romantic comedy....


----------



## asingh (Jan 6, 2012)

Anish said:


> Well, its one of the master piece of Tarantino. Brilliant editing. Like other films, you wont be able to predict the story just by skimming it!



I found RDs to be much better....!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2012)

*Attack The Block* ........ a perfect *7/10*, for a movie after a long time .... this movie is simply amazing. The plot is plain simple ........ The aliens attack a block in an old rusted British locality and the local teens team up to defend it ............ sounds a bit lame aint it ...wrong its the damm presentation (as I have always said) that made this movie not only interesting, thrilling, but different as well.
First its a brit movie and dont expect the typical Hollywood CGI oriented huge alien race or something. Second the thrill part, the blacks teen team work, the chemistry among the group is amazingly portrayed, but the best part is the typical brit comic one liners, that not only are so subtly delivered but never take any seriousness out of the desperate situation.

I really enjoyed this movie, and highly recommend it specially who enjoys British dry humor


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2012)

*Real Steel 6/10*

Apart from the robot fighting scenes...this is a lame movie. Yes I know what I've typed and that is what I felt about this movie...LAME!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2012)

*Wrong Turn 4 (2011) - 5/10*
not as good as 1st & 2nd part.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Real Steel 6/10*
> 
> Apart from the robot fighting scenes...this is a lame movie. Yes I know what I've typed and that is what I felt about this movie...LAME!



Man we couldn't have disagreed more ... , I think SAW series was the last one .....

*Runaway Train*  ..... classic as far as the 80ss action flick goes .... Its about two convicts who break loose from prison only to be trapped in an unmanned runaway train. Something like unstoppable but much more serious and intriguing in its approach. *Jon Voight* is phenomenal as a crude criminal. The effects are superb, no CGI all actual action.
6.8/10 for this one.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

saw Sherlock Holmes and man it was good 8/10


----------



## Jripper (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay just recently discovered this thread in this forum  Clearly I've not been looking well enough.

A few must watch movies:-

Trainspotting(1996)- Epic watch. Sure its about the dope the crack and the H again but this one is simply brilliant

Memories of Murder(2003):- This is a korean flick but is one of those gems that leaves you feeling stunned by the time it ends.

Barton Fink(1991):- Just one thing to say about it. Its a coen brothers movie  GO watch it.

Bound(1996):- There is a fair bit of history behind this movie. This is the movie the Wachowski's(the author and director of the matrix) made to gather the cash needed to fund the Matrix. Bound is a lesbian tale of two girls screwing up the mob. Check this out if you haven't


----------



## eggman (Jan 7, 2012)

Some good emotionally touching Dog movie suggestion please??

I've seen Hachico and Marley & Me !! 
Something in line of former 

How is "A Tale of Mari and Three Puppies".?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2012)

^"*Red Dog*" ?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 7, 2012)

please suggest me some movies genre must be comedy....there can be romance and drama ...


----------



## KDroid (Jan 7, 2012)

^^ I just watched _The Ugly Truth_. Worth a Shot! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Neuron (Jan 7, 2012)

eggman said:


> Some good emotionally touching Dog movie suggestion please??



My Dog Skip



Sonil.luthra said:


> please suggest me some movies genre must be comedy....there can be romance and drama ...



If you haven't watched it yet then 'The Hangover'.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2012)

eggman said:


> Some good emotionally touching Dog movie suggestion please??
> 
> I've seen Hachico and Marley & Me !!
> Something in line of former
> ...


Hearty Paws (2006) - IMDb

Anything similar to *The English Patient* ?


----------



## asingh (Jan 8, 2012)

K9............


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can - 7.8/10.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 8, 2012)

*50/50 - 8.5/10*
Simple, real life story. But very good.

*Contagion - 7/10*


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ I am getting Contagion, seems interesting .....


----------



## red dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay just recently discovered this thread in this forum  Clearly I've not been looking well enough.
> 
> A few must watch movies:-
> 
> ...



Have not seen the last two,but the first two are brilliant,will watch Bound for sure.
You seem to have a very nice taste for movies.
Pour in with some more suggestion please.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nithu said:


> *50/50 - 8.5/10*
> Simple, real life story. But very good.
> 
> *Contagion - 7/10*


Ive seen 50 50 nice movie 
Contagion, have it in hdd, havent watched 

btw hows scent of women and heat?
heat is so long 3hrs


----------



## eggman (Jan 8, 2012)

Heat is excellent...Watch out for the Great acting by the lead pair!! 
It's a crime drama...so it will hold your interest throughout


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2012)

HEAT is awesome.

*The devils double*

This movie has some excellent cinematography.Cooper's acting skills worths a mention.


----------



## Neo (Jan 8, 2012)

I need a  movie which has a really sad ending so that i can blame my crying on it.  LOL


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> I need a  movie which has a really sad ending so that i can blame my crying on it.  LOL



7 Pounds. Happy tears,kind of.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 8, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> I need a  movie which has a really sad ending so that i can blame my crying on it.  LOL



Never let me go - British storytelling at it's best
A moment to remember - Korean heavy tearjerker
Dancer in the dark - A musical by Bjork. Acting by self. Awesome soundtrack. Highly highly depressing. One of the most underestimated movies ever.
Requiem for a Dream - Everybody on this forum knows about it. How drugs screws up lives of 4 people.
Hachi: A Dog's Tale - Must watch whether you love dogs or not.
The Road - Post apocalyptic movie
Cold Mountain - Love story
My Sassy Girl - Korean love story
Chasing Amy - Kevin Smith's movie on complicated relationships
Into the wild - A hero leaves his posh life to lead a life alone in the woods
P.S. I love you - Love story


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ INTO THE WILD!!!man i jus love that movie and tracks by eddie vedder blend in so flawlessly


----------



## a_medico (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ one of the best OSTs ever.

Similar movie of Into the Wild - _The Art of travel_

P.S. - edited my previous post


----------



## asingh (Jan 8, 2012)

sam9s said:


> ^^ I am getting Contagion, seems interesting .....



Is good. The background music is kewl.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

*12 Angry Men (1957) - 9/10*
Awesome movie..pure masterpiece...



Spoiler



1 accused + 12 Angry Men + 1 room..


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2012)

*Its Kind of a funny story 6.5/10*

Just the thing I needed.

A bit long than it should have been but good acting by the leads.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 9, 2012)

*50/50* - Lovely movie. Nice OST. Good script. Laughs and cries.

*In Bruges* - Watched it again. Loved it even more. One of the best movies ever!


----------



## Rishab2oo (Jan 9, 2012)

Exorcist : The Beginning (1973)


----------



## Neuron (Jan 11, 2012)

The Game - 7.6/10


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 11, 2012)

Real Steel - 8/10


----------



## Tenida (Jan 11, 2012)

The Devil's Double-7.2/10
Invictus-8/10
The Great Debaters-7/10
Real Steel-7.5/10
Men of Honor-9/10

My Sassy Girl(2001)-6.2/10


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 11, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Real Steel - 8/10



i saw ur tvshows list and u seem to have missed Entourage,its one of those rare guy flicks that u'll yearn for when its over


----------



## Neo (Jan 11, 2012)

Watched Into the Wild. What was so good about the movie. ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

*Black Water (2007)* - 7/10
amazingly good movie...got my nerves chilled all the time.
another good croc movie..
as good as Rogue


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2012)

Real steel 7/10
Drive 7/10
Gruffalo's child 6/10


----------



## a_medico (Jan 11, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Black Water (2007)* - 7/10
> amazingly good movie...got my nerves chilled all the time.
> another good croc movie..
> as good as Rogue



That is one spine chilling movie! I felt as if I am trapped in the waters and the croc is hunting me. Rogue was more of a commercial movie. I think Black Water was much better.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 11, 2012)

The Change Up -8.5/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

a_medico said:


> That is one spine chilling movie! I felt as if I am trapped in the waters and the croc is hunting me.


ya man really.



a_medico said:


> Rogue was more of a commercial movie. I think Black Water was much better.


here not much is exposed about the croc only 2~4 attack sequences but in Rogue there were many still good to watch...ending is similar Killing Croc


----------



## a_medico (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats the point. It's the build up of the atmosphere and tension in _Black Water_ that's so chilling. Something like _The Descent_.


----------



## sumansherlock (Jan 12, 2012)

Drive
awesome movie
8.5/10


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 12, 2012)

The Italian Job - 8/10

^ 2003


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone suggest some good movies released in 2011 or 2010. Genre doesn't matter.
> Should not contain nudity that's the only requisite.



Guys any suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> Watched Into the Wild. What was so good about the movie. ??



It's hipster classic.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 12, 2012)

Whats the release date of The girl with dragon tattoo ? (Starring Daniel craig and Rooney Mara)
IMDB shows 6 Jan but its yet to release in Pune, India.

@Faun
You live in Pune, which Theater you prefer?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone suggest some good movies released in 2011 or 2010. Genre doesn't matter.
> Should not contain nudity that's the only requisite.



Shaolin 2011


----------



## Neo (Jan 12, 2012)

@ajayritik got some science fiction suggestions:

 Captain America The First Avenger,
 X-Men First Class,
 I'm Number 4,
 Source Code,
 Cowboys and Aliens



Faun said:


> It's hipster classic.


It is What?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 12, 2012)

Mi3 - 7.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> @ajayritik got some science fiction suggestions:
> 
> Captain America The First Avenger,
> X-Men First Class,
> ...



Bro I have already watched Source Code. Thanks for the other movies in the list.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 12, 2012)

jus watched a lonely place to die and its quite good 7/10;


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

*Leon: The Professional (1994) - 9/10*
superb movie...really good one..portman acted well in this

now I know from where the Hindi movie "Bichho" was copied


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 13, 2012)

Surfs Up - 6.5/10

Finaaly watched it...
has been lying in my HDD for past three years


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2012)

omg hipster classic bending my mind around that one... 
the rest of this thread is now kitsch
if any movie deserves that title it is that one actually. Death was unfortunate and all but hmm survivalists or even plain old nature enthusiasts can see his activities were a fail , disaster from start to end, he didnt even try to live this was like the opposite of Bear Grylls, not fun to watch
the soundtrack was really good tho


----------



## buddyram (Jan 13, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> has been lying in my HDD for past three years



lol...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 13, 2012)

Harold & kumar 1 & 2
All american pie
MI4
DON 2
ZNMD
Die hard 4


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

Don 2: Must watch! 

Btw, here's an Korean that is must watch: 3-Iron. 
(Already posted?)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tekken: Blood Vengeance (2011) - 7.5/10*
damn man this is marvellous.never seen this CGI before excellent graphics & detailing 
a must watch for all TDF members


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> omg hipster classic bending my mind around that one...
> the rest of this thread is now kitsch
> if any movie deserves that title it is that one actually. Death was unfortunate and all but hmm survivalists or even plain old nature enthusiasts can see his activities were a fail , disaster from start to end, he didnt even try to live this was like the opposite of Bear Grylls, not fun to watch
> the soundtrack was really good tho



He wasnt there to play survival games. it was the story of an 'outsider' who just wanted to escape the daily mundane life and just 'be there', out of the trivialities; much like a hippie, those lot of youth of the 60s who mostly couldnt give a proper direction to their yearning for a life out of the usual comfort zone, away from its banes and boons, and probably need for a meaning to all this.

one i saw recently :

Unforgiven (1992) - IMDb - another thrilling piece of work from eastwood. keep up the pace with the movie till the climax, where it suddenly yet so subtly grips you, leaving you enthralled and wanting more. one of those kind of movies that haunt you for sometime after you've finished watching them. many people might not like it i feel due to its slow pace, but i would still recommend you to give it a try and dont get disengaged from the middle.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2012)

> many people might not like it


I'm one of them sadly.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 14, 2012)

Rahim said:


> I'm one of them sadly.



nevermind. everyone has their own taste. i have gradually now come to generally like mostly subtle, realistic/larger-than-life movies, many of whom cant be termed as 'mainstream'.

another suggestion from my side, especially for its underlying subtle message (which becomes more prominent towards the end) is --> Baraka (1992) - IMDb

a totally silent movie (in the sense that there is no narration/dialogue/plot). my advise would be to watch a blu-ray of it to experience its full A/V splendour.

@ rahim - i saw the link in your signature. very helpful. thanks !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Chasing Amy - Kevin Smith's movie on complicated relationships


The best part of the movie:

[youtube]pgTuarwFm6s&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2012)

*Baishe Srabon (22nd of month of Srabon) 8.5/10*

If it were made in hindi, it would have been a cult (well, it still is a cult movie but not many would be watching this as they are unaware)

A perfect serial killer movie from the director "Srijit Mukherjee". This is his second movie and he's daring to venture into all uncomfortable places of indian film makers. Subjects which might not have an audience rather appreciating his work.

Pros:-
>Plot
>Twist
>Acting
>Realistic dialogue (this is how bengalis talk....profanity included)
>Cinematography
>Songs

Cons:-
>Length
>Editing
>Background score (sometimes totally misfit)


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 14, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Mi3 - 7.5/10



mi3 was total crap.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2012)

*The Guard 8/10*

Another great brit comedy...and I know when I write "great brit comedy" someone here is excited and then when I would say its on level of "In Bruges"...well...

Ya, its that good. Tongue-in-cheek black comedy.

And, *"In Bruges"* was directed by "Martin McDonagh" and *"The Guard"* is directed by "John Michael McDonagh"....can there be any relation between them?

A few lines from the movie,

"Sergeant Gerry Boyle: Now I know what you're thinking. You're thinking, these men are armed and dangerous, and you being an FBI agent you're more used to shooting at unarmed women and children..."

and my favorite,

-"why it always have to be me?" 
-"cause you are a psychopath" 
-"sociopath, not a psychopath. They explained that to me in Mountjoy"


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 15, 2012)

Conan the barbarian - 7/10


----------



## Neo (Jan 15, 2012)

*Saving Private Ryan*, one of the best movies of Hollywood,*9.5/10*


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 15, 2012)

Nemes!s said:


> mi3 was total crap.



but i found it better than mi4 which i watched it *imax* just 2 weeks ago


----------



## asingh (Jan 15, 2012)

Aamir and Devil's Double. Both get a solid 8/10.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 15, 2012)

*Paranormal Activity 3* - Has it's share of good scares. But I guess things are monotonous. Neither 2 nor 3 matches 1.

*Dream Home* - Great cast but average horror movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2012)

*Kill List 6.5/10*

I'm still not sure what happened in the movie or why? Actually its like they just showed few scenes in order...but without any (proper) explanation.

Well...watch it and post your opinion.


----------



## eggman (Jan 16, 2012)

*STRANGER THAN FICTION * - 9/10 
Very Highly recommended

A really really smart film. I can't tell you about the plot without spoiling it, but it's very different . Kind of a movie Charlie Kaufman would have written. 
Try it if you want to watch a smart comedy with a different kind of story !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hatchet (2006) - 6.5/10*
what a horror movie man....very strong bloody gore level in it...

*Hatchet II (2010) - 6/10*
another good one..but not as good as part 1...


----------



## a_medico (Jan 17, 2012)

*Tinker tailor soldier spy* - Reminded me of Pulp Fiction and LA confidential, which I saw in early 90s and couldn't understand a word. Liked them 10 years later when I could comprehend them. As of now, TTSS went over the top for me. I think TOI or someone rated it 5/5, so it was kinda KLPD for me.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2012)

Theres walking into the wilderness with an intention to live, which can and has been done for long periods with a lot less effort than what that dude took
walking into the jungle and starving to death because you dont know any better and because you are uncomfortable living in a city is... a ... first world prolem

what are you supposed to do while watching the movie? anticipate his ruin and enjoy the suicide?

soundtrack reaaly good though


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah i agree to that, but i feel it shouldnt be seen as suicide, as the motive was not death, but it was just an *ill*-try to break free from shackles, but sadly this 'unplanned plan' misfired and ended this way. it was a real-life incident presented as a story by the movie-maker. i think the director also didnt anticipate that the audience would expect 'fun' out of this. yes but for those who want to spend some time relaxing, watching a movie and expecting to come out of it livelier and happier, they should skip this  
i too enjoyed the BGM score and the soundtracks, and towards the end was neither shocked, nor in awe, nor feeling relaxed or stress-free or any of that sort of that thing, though sad that this is how it had to end. it was just from a passive perspective, may be since i can correlate to the guy's feelings. heck, quite many times when am out on solitary treks have i envisaged upon staying back as a 'hermit in the woods' 

another must-see recommendation from my side, especially for those with the 'warrior's way' bent of mind - *Ghost Dog*. Has one of the best performances till-date by forest whitaker. *www.imdb.com/title/tt0165798/

warning - everything isnt very straight-forward in the movie. subtle messages. seemingly artful direction; akin zen poetry. may be in the screenplay one wont be able to see any worthy point, until you 'see' the point


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2012)

Long back I tried to watch "Ghost Dog"....I could not finish it.

Found it boring (actually I was told it was an awesome action movie and I was getting only drama and nonsense. I did not like it as I was not ready for drama)


----------



## Nithu (Jan 18, 2012)

*Another Earth (2011) - 7.5/10*

I thought this is another alien movie, but i was wrong. This movie is simple and good.


----------



## Anish (Jan 18, 2012)

Horrible bosses - 7/10

Can't complain. But had a good time.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Long back I tried to watch "Ghost Dog"....I could not finish it.
> 
> Found it boring (actually I was told it was an awesome action movie and I was getting only drama and nonsense. I did not like it as I was not ready for drama)



yes i can understand. this movie isnt for general taste, as in, it wont make sense to everybody. 


now a rather more 'mainstream' recommendation 

a classic wild west movie - *For a Few Dollars More*
 *www.imdb.com/title/tt0059578/

one of the gems from director sergio leone's chest, accompanied by ennio morricone's beautiful soundtracks (the 'carillon' theme keeps haunting me).


a more recent one. horror flick - *Insidious*
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1591095/

its one of those horror movies which i've come to really like, the club being headed by 'the exorcist'. i dont like horror movies that feed on shock-value and lack substance. this here instead has some beautifully shot scenes (like the one where renai spots an apparition of a 'boy' dancing to a tune at her new house. the boy could be spotted by keen observers in a corner even before this scene takes place when renai was roaming in the house. sorry for spoiling the fun ), & has substance (concepts that find place in paranormal study). a good extension of imagination to the phenomenon of astral projection. give it a try.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Baishe Srabon (22nd of month of Srabon) 8.5/10*
> 
> If it were made in hindi, it would have been a cult (well, it still is a cult movie but not many would be watching this as they are unaware)
> 
> ...



Great movie!
After a very long time a good Bengali movie.
Did not like Srijit's first movie(Autograph) at all.
Did not expect such a brilliant serial killer movie from him.

Another superb bengali movie is Gandu,made on a shoestring budget.
Sad part is,it got attention for all wrong reasons( agreed, such explicit scenes are unimaginable for Indian movies)

I am sure, no one has made/ will dare to make such a movie in India.
Hats off to Q!!
He is a genius.


----------



## asingh (Jan 18, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> a classic wild west movie - *For a Few Dollars More*
> For a Few Dollars More (1965) - IMDb
> 
> one of the gems from director sergio leone's chest, accompanied by ennio morricone's beautiful soundtracks (the 'carillon' theme keeps haunting me).



You should complete the trilogy.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 18, 2012)

Must Watch Movies:

Antichrist
Belle-de-jour
Amelie
Apollo 13
American History X
Akira
AI: Artifical Intelligence
Angel-A
Angainst All Odds
Amer
Blue Vevlet
Black Dynamite
Baraka
Book of Eli
The Road
Black Hawk Down
Boys Don't Cry
Bellflower
Blitz (2011)
Black Moon
Blue Streak
Boarding Gate
Beowulf & Grendel
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Certified Copy
Coraline
Cop Out
Crank 1 & 2
Che
Chungking Express
Chicago
The Color Purple
The Counterfeiters
Camille 2000
Contempt
Dogma
Doomsday
Man on Fire


----------



## Rahim (Jan 18, 2012)

> @ rahim - i saw the link in your signature. very helpful. thanks !


@GhorMaanas: Its quite a treasure load full of amazing documentaries.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2012)

@RahulB what happen to E-Z?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2012)

Watched Ben stiller flicks...

Tropic thunder...good comedy...one time watch 7/10

Dodgeball...a good one time watch 7/10

Zoolander...7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 19, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Must Watch Movies:
> 
> Antichrist
> Belle-de-jour
> ...



Thanks for the list!


----------



## Tenida (Jan 19, 2012)

My Left Foot (1989)-9/10

My Left Foot (book) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
My Left Foot (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rahim (Jan 19, 2012)

In the Name of the Father (1993) - IMDb

My Left Foot (1989) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

anybody seen Fandango(1985) ?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 19, 2012)

Mouchette (1967) - IMDb

When are the DVDs going to be released for *Royal Bengal Rahasya?*


----------



## Tenida (Jan 19, 2012)

Rahim said:


> When are the DVDs going to be released for *Royal Bengal Rahasya?*



I don't think VCD/DVD will be out soon, as *RBR* still running successfully in most of the  cinema halls.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody seen Fandango(1985) ?


Has interest in watching this movie got anything to do with a recent remark of a hindi movie director saying ZNMD is a ripoff off Fandango?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 19, 2012)

Rahim said:


> In the Name of the Father (1993) - IMDb



A bit more on this movie. I was told its a very good courtroom drama movie but the premise always felt repulsive to me.

Your opinion on it?


----------



## buddyram (Jan 19, 2012)

Anish said:


> Can't complain. But had a good time.



I enjoyed it thoroughly.....
remembered my old boss....!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2012)

Billy Madison !


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jan 19, 2012)

^^...nice movie .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Has interest in watching this movie got anything to do with a recent remark of a hindi movie director saying ZNMD is a ripoff off Fandango?



yes...after seeing the 1st 30secs trailor of fandango Shekhar Kapoor said ZNMD is out...& Dirty Picture got the award


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 20, 2012)

^as per reports HE made other jury members see the movie then and there who also found striking similarities in some crucial scenes.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Must Watch Movies:
> 
> Antichrist
> Belle-de-jour
> ...


What kind of list is that!!
Stupid movies like Antichrist in the same list with gem like American historyX!!
Black Hawk Down with Boys Dont Cry!WTF!!
If you like Antichrist,let me suggest you something representative of that genre,
Jewish Ritual Murders.
Do not watch it,if you have a soft heart.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 20, 2012)

^The list has Crank 2.

*Cronos 6.5/10*

Concept (from IMDB)



> In 1535, an alchemist builds an extraordinary mechanism encapsulated into a small golden device. The invention, designed to convey eternal life to its owner, survives its maker until 1997, when it shows up with an antiques dealer. Fascinated with the strange device, Gris (Luppi) doesn't note that there's more than one person looking for it. The promise of eternal life has become an obsession for old and sick Mr. De la Guardia (Brook). He and his nephew (Perlman) will do anything to get the Chronos Invention.



Good performances but a bit confused storyline. The director was not sure what to make with the story or which way to take it.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 20, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Jewish Ritual Murders.



is it the name of the movie???

watched '*The Texas killing fields*'...expectations were high but sadly...the end of the movie was abrupt...could have been much better. 6/10


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes!
Name of the movie like thing!!
What kind of movie are you looking for?
Graphicaly violent or understated violence with extremely twisted characters?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 20, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes...after seeing the 1st 30secs trailor of fandango Shekhar Kapoor said ZNMD is out...& Dirty Picture got the award





rhitwick said:


> ^as per reports HE made other jury members see the movie then and there who also found striking similarities in some crucial scenes.



I thought it was Sanjay Gupta not Shekar Kapoor. He was the one who had raised this thing.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 20, 2012)

It IS Sanjay Gupta who protested not Shekhar Kapoor.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 20, 2012)

asingh said:


> You should complete the trilogy.



ofcourse the trilogy's outstanding ! but i chose one which i saw the last randomly 

ok guys, watch the *sergio leone anthology*. you wont regret 

another recommendation from my side :

*Two Brothers*

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0338512/

A well-made movie. 

Does anyone know about any movie/documentary made on the likes of sir jim corbett/kenneth anderson, etc. ? if yes, kindly share the names with us. would be glad to know.


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2012)

^^
Also Once Upon a Time in the West.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2012)

*Red Dog 6.5/10*

Its about a dog (someone just murmured a "captain obvious" there)

Good one.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 23, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Yes!
> Name of the movie like thing!!
> What kind of movie are you looking for?
> Graphicaly violent or understated violence with extremely twisted characters?



actually both...i like movies which are based on true events...can you post the imdb link for this one...couldn't find it in imdb

recently watched '*Devil's Double*' (based on the life story of a Saddam Hussain's son's double)...very good acting by the actor...well directed...except the end. 7/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2012)

*Don't be Afraid of the Dark (2011) - 7.5/10*
Excellent movie...the kid acting is brilliant


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2012)

^It has a TV movie of same name from 1973 and has higher rating.

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark (TV 1973) - IMDb

*Village of the damned 6.5/10*

Plot summary from IMDB


> In the small English village of Midwich everybody and everything falls into a deep, mysterious sleep for several hours in the middle of the day. Some months later every woman capable of child-bearing is pregnant and the children that are born out of these pregnancies seem to grow very fast and they all have the same blond hair and strange, penetrating eyes that make people do things they don't want to do.



A good concept. A classic sci-fi. Did not divulge the reasons which I liked even more. Check it out.

*The Hitcher 7/10*

Plot concept from IMDB


> A young man transporting a car to another state is stalked along the road by a cunning and relentless serial killer who eventually frames the driver for a string of murders. Chased by police and shadowed by the killer, the driver's only help comes from a truck stop waitress.



A very chilling start which ends as a revenge drama. Good watch.

*Desi Boyz 5/10*

The movie is made and based on some wisecracks *only*. Things happen you don't know why, things don't happen you again don't know why. Meaningless, logicless story.



Spoiler



At a point Jerry (AK) leaves to complete his study. Why? Because he wants to get a job. Now, its a fare situation providing there are jobs. Its recession time, his room-mate, more qualified than him and having job experience is sitting idle in home. Aur wo padke kaya ukhad lega?!!! Now, imagine me shouting the hindi part on top my voice.


John Abraham can't act (Nishikant Kamath used him properly in *Force*, total 15 minutes of dialogue and rest 2 hrs action.) Akshay Kumaaaaar....I promised myself I won't watch his movies for next three years since I watched *Kambakht Ishq*. That promise included solo movies and now I think I should have included multi-starrers too. And Deepika....  :sigh: still can't act.


----------



## R2K (Jan 24, 2012)

Friends with Benefits (2011) - IMDb
7/10
As always with romantic comedies , there is no catching nor believable storyline.
Also Definitely not watchable with your parents or family around if you know what I mean


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 24, 2012)

*Clerks 7.5*

A very good black comedy. Check it out.



Spoiler



Dante Hicks: You said you only had sex with three different guys; you never mentioned him! 
Veronica Loughran: Because I never HAD sex with him. 
Dante Hicks: You sucked his dick! 
Veronica Loughran: We went out a few times. We never had sex but we fooled around. 
Dante Hicks: Oh my God, WHY did you tell me you only had sex with three different guys? 
Veronica Loughran: Because I DID only have sex with three different guys; that doesn't mean I didn't just go with people. 
Dante Hicks: Oh my God, I feel so nauseous! 
Veronica Loughran: I'm sorry, Dante, I thought you understood! 
Dante Hicks: I did understand! I understood that you had sex with three different guys and that's all you said! 
Veronica Loughran: Please calm down. 
Dante Hicks: How many? 
Veronica Loughran: Dante... 
Dante Hicks: How many dicks have you sucked? 
Veronica Loughran: Let it go! 
Dante Hicks: How many? 
Veronica Loughran: All right, shut up a second and I'll tell you! Jesus! I didn't freak out like this when you told me how many girls you ****ed! 
Dante Hicks: This is different, this is important. How many? 
[long pause as customer buys something] 
Dante Hicks: Well? 
Veronica Loughran: Something like... 36. 
Dante Hicks: What? Something like 36? 
Veronica Loughran: Lower your voice. 
Dante Hicks: Wait, what is that anyway, something like 36? Does that INCLUDE me? 
Veronica Loughran: Ummm... 37. 
Dante Hicks: I'm 37?


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2012)

37 Ha ha...


----------



## Anish (Jan 24, 2012)

Vettai - 6.5/10
Watched yesterday evening. The title music by yuvan was really nice. Madhavan looks fatty. Good performance by madhavan and aarya. Amala paul looks beautiful. Onetime watch, atleast for the title music and BGM.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2012)

Watched Mission Impossible 4: Ghost Protocol today. (I know, I am a lazy bunny).
Although I haven't watched any of the prequels of MI4, there was something which looked too familiar to me. Maybe the signature soundtrack.
Enjoyed the movie, for it's action. And some awesome tech.

Hated Anil Kapoor's small on screen presence. If I have to rate, its (7/10).

(Given 0.5 extra since, it showed a nice looking Mumbai, which was a change from Slumdog Millionaire )


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 25, 2012)

Anish said:


> Vettai - 6.5/10
> Watched yesterday evening. The title music by yuvan was really nice. Madhavan looks fatty. Good performance by madhavan and aarya. Amala paul looks beautiful. Onetime watch, atleast for the title music and BGM.



There was a news in today's newspaper that Vettai would be remade into Hindi with SRK and Imran Khan.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 25, 2012)

*The caller* - That was one awesome brainfck movie! Gripping throughout.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 26, 2012)

*In Time 4.5/10*

Bad movie with a good concept. Actually its pretty average movie if you decide to replace all "TIME" words with "Money"...



a_medico said:


> *The caller* - That was one awesome brainfck movie! Gripping throughout.



There are six movies with this title. Kabhie to IMDB link post kiya kar mere bhai.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 26, 2012)

Super 8 is insane "fu*ingly" awesome. 8/10 from me..


----------



## Anish (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone watched pineapple express? How's it. I am gonna buy the movie dvd from flipkart. Just wanted to know how the movie tasted.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

Watched it couple of years earlier, pretty good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 26, 2012)

Anish said:


> Has anyone watched pineapple express? How's it. I am gonna buy the movie dvd from flipkart. Just wanted to know how the movie tasted.



Its not a movie you would buy to watch.

Good but not great.

6/10 is how I rated it

*The Innkeepers 6/10*

Was it scary or just my imagination?

Well, the movie is slow and it did create a good environment, it makes you anticipating that something would happen now...ok now...at least now. Then it ends. 

It did away with all ghost movie cliches...

1> No ghost appearing behind you when u are infront of mirror but not looking into it.
2> No flickering tubelights.
3> Your torch does not go out the moment you enter deep into your basement room.
4> The electricity does not go out when required most.
5> Rooms which not properly ventilated.

etc....

Now, the question to you...if you keep all these out of a horror movie what do you get?


----------



## Anish (Jan 26, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Its not a movie you would buy to watch.


I understand dude

Can you suggest me some best hollywood comedies? (real laughy ones)


----------



## a_medico (Jan 27, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> There are six movies with this title. Kabhie to IMDB link post kiya kar mere bhai.



2011 version

The Caller (2011) - IMDb


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 27, 2012)

Road to Perdition(2002) an aws flick,one of the best performances from tom hanks and of course paul newman!!must watch!!!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2012)

Anish said:


> I understand dude
> 
> Can you suggest me some best hollywood comedies? (real laughy ones)



Dumb and Dumber
Ace ventura series

Well yesterday watched '*Austin Powers-The spy who shagged me*'....good comedy but sometimes it isn't much funny... 7/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2012)

Anish said:


> Can you suggest me some best hollywood comedies? (real laughy ones)


Cool runnings
Monster in Law


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2012)

Anish said:


> I understand dude
> 
> Can you suggest me some best hollywood comedies? (real laughy ones)



If you want to watch good comedies after buying 'em i would recommend these...

Death at a Funeral (Directed by Frank Oz)
She's out of my league (My favorite...many might disagree)
Borat
Zombieland
Shaun of the dead

...

IMDb: Laughing-Out-Loud Comedies - a list by mehransolou


----------



## asingh (Jan 27, 2012)

^^
Seen all those. Ya, darn funny. Death at a Funeral is so so hilarious. Damn.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2012)

*Tinker tailor solder spy*
Needs to have patience to understand the story completely.Its more of a drama than thriller.
if you dont like drama then keep away.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 27, 2012)

Today watched *Agneepath 2011* at Fame, Hiland park.Totally a paisa vasool movie.Hrithik is awesome in this film, his acting is totally out of the world.Prikanka Chopra,Sanjay Dutt and Rishi Kapoor's  performance is also good.Oho i forget Kartina Kaif as chikni chameli, her dance is too hot to handle .
This film bring the Angry young man era once again...Thanks to Hrithik Roshan.
*I will give 9/10.*I am thinking of watching another time


----------



## Rahim (Jan 28, 2012)

Agneepath : Watchout for 2 of the best villains ever to hit the screen!! Rishi Kapoor as Rauf Lala and Sanjay Dutt as Kaancha are amazing and menacing: felt the former is just mind boggling with his dialoques. Hrithik playedhis part as silent but intense character, no big dialoques from him just ocean of emotions.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2012)

*Agneepath*...a good watch...felt the action could have been better and longer...at som points the movie is stretched unnecessarily...total 177 mins...loved the Ganpati aarthi and the visarjan scene 7/10


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 30, 2012)

The Sixth Sense *- 8.5/10*

Vantage Point* - 7/10*


----------



## KDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

Must Watch Bollywood Movies From My Side (Released in Last few years..)

Rang De Basanti
Munnabhai M.B.B.S.
Lage Raho Munna Bhai
3 Idiots
Taare Zameen Par
Khelein Hum Jee Jaan Sey
Udaan
Fashion
My name is Khan
Peepli Live
Chak De india
Iqbal
Swades
Omkara
A Wednesday - EPIC
Dev D

Trust Me, if you haven't watched any one of these, go grab its DVD.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ Good Collection


----------



## Neo (Jan 30, 2012)

*The Twilight Saga Breaking Dawn Part 1 6/10* -In the full movie there are only 2 things. One, they(You know who) get married and Second, they have a baby.WTF? Though the next part seems promising.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 31, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Must Watch Bollywood Movies From My Side (Released in Last few years..)
> 
> Rang De Basanti
> Munnabhai M.B.B.S.
> ...



Devd  ... you get goosebumps... just kidding ..a great movie ...its kind of having addictive music


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 31, 2012)

Till today I couldn't understand, what was there in DevD, which people liked!


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

Me too...


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2012)

*Perfect Sense* - Watched a good movie after long time. It's like _Contagion_ with a soul and much more.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

*My Sassy Girl (2001) - 8.5/10*
Excellent movie....must watch,ending is good too..
our bollywood directors copy from korean movies hehe


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Till today I couldn't understand, what was there in DevD, which people liked!



It was more of a series of music videos than a movie for me.
But no denying the fact..liked it.
How many of you have watched Gandu?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

One hindi flick,I will never forget..
Khuda ke Liye.
It had technical flaws,somewhat melodramatic but somewhere touching.
Another hindi flick I would suggest,
Ramchand Pakistani.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *My Sassy Girl (2001) - 8.5/10*
> Excellent movie....must watch,ending is good too..
> our bollywood directors copy from korean movies hehe



Its by far the best love film I have seen. I couldn't myself from crying. 



red dragon said:


> It was more of a series of music videos than a movie for me.
> But no denying the fact..liked it.
> How many of you have watched Gandu?



I neither liked the music, nor there was any story. Just a cr@p girl doing sh!t things.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 1, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *My Sassy Girl (2001) - 8.5/10*
> Excellent movie....must watch,ending is good too..
> our bollywood directors copy from korean movies hehe



But i have watched 2008 version. Its not that good.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> But i have watched 2008 version. Its not that good.



2008 version?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 1, 2012)

My Sassy Girl (2008) - IMDb


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2012)

^Hollywod flicks can't match korean romance! :no:


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> But i have watched 2008 version. Its not that good.



lol...

you didn't watch; wasted your time.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 1, 2012)

But i like the actress lol She soo hooot


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its by far the best love film I have seen. I couldn't myself from crying.


yes it has everything comedy,emotions & romance


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I neither liked the music, nor there was any story. Just a cr@p girl doing sh!t things.


Which one?DevD or Gandu?


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 1, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> But i like the actress lol She soo hooot



yeah..she is soo hot...watched her "the girl next door" movie long back....it was awesome


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Which one?DevD or Gandu?



DevD.

Haven't watched Gandu, but heard about it a lot.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> yeah..she is soo hot...watched her "the girl next door" movie long back....it was awesome



That pronstar next door?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> DevD.
> 
> Haven't watched Gandu, but heard about it a lot.



Watch it.
Probably the most shocking Indian movie EVER.


----------



## ritvij (Feb 1, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> yeah..she is soo hot...watched her "the girl next door" movie long back....it was awesome



elisha cuthbert.. most lovable....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2012)

Agneepath 5.4/10 (Too disgusted to write a full review. Or, I might just write it someday)

*Up in the air 8/10*

Beautiful. Loved it very much. 

*Jack and Miri make a porno 7.5/10*
Till date I've had avoided this movie only because of the title. It seemed to me a b-grade rom-com.
But, while going through "Clerks" I found Kevin Smith directed it and then it had to be seen.
I liked it. Period.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2012)

The Ruins 2008 - worked pretty well for me. Don't read the description just watch it.

Short review from imdb user


> The chills in this movie were real. My fiancé' was so disturbed during this movie that at one point he started biting my scalp.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2012)

*Revolutionary Road*-8/10
*Quoted from IMDB*


> It's 1955. Frank and April Wheeler, in the seventh year of their marriage, have fallen into a life that appears to most as being perfect. They live in the Connecticut suburbs with two young children. Frank commutes to New York City where he works in an office job while April stays at home as a housewife. But they're not happy. April has forgone her dream of becoming an actress, and Frank hates his job - one where he places little effort - although he has never figured out what his passion in life is. One day, April suggests that they move to Paris - a city where Frank visited during the war and loved, but where April has never been - as a means to rejuvenate their life. April's plan: she would be the breadwinner, getting a lucrative secretarial job for one of the major international organizations, while Frank would have free time to find himself and whatever his passion. Initially skeptical...


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> That pronstar next door?



lol..yeah...


----------



## a_medico (Feb 5, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Perfect Sense* - Watched a good movie after long time. It's like _Contagion_ with a soul and much more.



Watched it again. It's a movie which makes you think when it's over. Best movie of 2012 for me till date. Will definitely be in my top 10 list this year. By the way it's 2011 edition.


----------



## blue555 (Feb 5, 2012)

Into The Wild


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2012)

blue555 said:


> Into The Wild



so artistic.

Watched *Cloverfield *today - ok ok/


----------



## blue555 (Feb 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> so artistic.
> 
> Watched *Cloverfield *today - ok ok/



ya you expect something big is going to happen but it never happens just like super 8 

just watched
rosewood lane
take shelter
A lonely place to die <this one i liked most


----------



## Anish (Feb 5, 2012)

Lock, stock and two smoking barrels - 8/10

IMDB link

Sit back with a popcorn packet and have fun...
Really nice movie.. another good movie by Guy Richie like snatch


----------



## aloodum (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ hera phiri 2 
I`d recommend "Waltz with Bashir" for a nice Sunday evening watch


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pi
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Eternal Sunshine of Spotless Mind
Mindhunters
Boondock Saints


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 5, 2012)

It seems like many guys watched *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*..
Even me watched it yesterday 

8/10


----------



## a_medico (Feb 5, 2012)

*Real steel* - Wonderful popcorn movie. Life would be so boring without such typical Hollywood stuff. No overuse of CGI. Nice emotional quotient. Nice acting. Perfect entertainer.


----------



## AmpleNM (Feb 5, 2012)

*In Time* Sci-Fi


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2012)

*Candyman 6/10*



> Helen Lyle is a student who decides to write a thesis about local legends and myths. She visits a part of the town, where she learns about the legend of the Candyman, a one-armed man who appears when you say his name five times, in front of a mirror. Of course, Helen doesn't believe all this stuff, but the people of the area are really afraid. When she ignores their warnings and begins her investigation in the places that he is rumored to appear, a series of horrible murders begins. Could the legend be true?


From IMDB

Good acting by the female lead, Virginia Madsen. Rest are OK.
You can check it out.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 5, 2012)

*Zert* 1969. One of the best politically charged movie i have seen, sharp commentary and humour on the totalitarian regime of Czech. The movie is an adaptation of a book by the same name authored by Milan Kundera.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 5, 2012)

I love Hollywood Movies. Thanks for the thread.
Is there any short list of top rated movies? I can not read all 447 pages


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2012)

read! You would be enlightened.


----------



## Anish (Feb 5, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> I love Hollywood Movies. Thanks for the thread.





Spoiler



Are you gonna take it to home? 





> Is there any short list of top rated movies? I can not read all 447 pages


ask google


----------



## abhidev (Feb 5, 2012)

ritvij said:


> elisha cuthbert.. most lovable....



she used to come in one of the Discovery channel's tech show...

watched 'Puss in Boots'....awesome voice over by Antonia banderas and Salma Hayek...awesome animation...good storyline...but the end was unexpected and could have been much better given the scope of the story. But still impressed by Puss in Boots  8/10


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 5, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> I love Hollywood Movies. Thanks for the thread.
> Is there any short list of top rated movies? I can not read all 447 pages



Here IMDb Top 250

Almost all of them are good.


----------



## Neo (Feb 6, 2012)

You Don't Mess with Zohan 
9.5/10 . Quite fun it was. Must watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> You Don't Mess with Zohan
> 9.5/10 . Quite fun it was. Must watch.



Are you serious?!!!


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ It is definitely funny though humor is subjective. The number dialing scene still makes me laugh.


----------



## asingh (Feb 6, 2012)

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.

10/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2012)

a_medico said:


> ^^ It is definitely funny though humor is subjective. The number dialing scene still makes me laugh.



I agree, its funny. The number dialing scene, the initial action scene and obviously the "disco break" but 9.5 is too much.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ And rating is subjective too. If it makes him laugh like hell, even 9.5 is justified for him. asingh has rated Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy 10/10 where I would rate it 5/10. But I know it is a 8 and above material. It's just that it was too heavy and slow for me. There are very few movies like Gunda (10/10), where the rating matches for everybody.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2012)

^Gunda...sure!


----------



## Nemes!s (Feb 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> she used to come in one of the Discovery channel's tech show...



popular mechanics for kids


----------



## Neo (Feb 6, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Are you serious?!!!



Okay...not 9.5 but  7/10 .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 6, 2012)

Nanban -5/10 -ok..hmm remake but could have been better.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as ratings go as mentioned earlier Tinker tailor solder spy has nothing much to offer.Its just that same old story presented in s slow dramatic and of course a bit of complex way too.
But in the end 7.8 is the best i can give.


----------



## Krow (Feb 6, 2012)

Scent of a woman was a really nice movie. Loved it. 

Al Pacino was really really good in his role. Movie is worth watching for his role alone. No unnecessary melodrama, and the movie strikes the balance between the old man's pain and the kid's dreams.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 6, 2012)

Anish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask google[/QUOTE]

yes, that is the easiest way but there is no fun.
i mean if we can create a poll or something like that in TDF that lists all movies according to release date and genre and then let users rate/vote movies -- that would be more helpful for all.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 7, 2012)

Any Romantic comedy suggestions??


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> Any Romantic comedy suggestions??



Check this link The 17 Best Romantic Comedies This Decade :: Blogs :: List of the Day :: Paste


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Good acting by the female lead, Virginia Madsen. Rest are OK.
> You can check it out.


Already did a year back. Saw it's sequel a couple of months back. The first one really stood out in terms of the chill factor. The whole look and vibe of the film was pretty creepy.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 8, 2012)

Paranormal Activity(All 3 of them)
Butterfly Effect
Donnie Darko
In Time
Orphan
Case 39


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 8, 2012)

*12 Monkeys 8/10*
Amazing, i really love the women
Bruce was great too. 
SCIFI mindfcuk


----------



## malcolm_cg (Feb 8, 2012)

now i know where to look for good movies


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ytng2tVcVPY[/YOUTUBE]

IMDb - Funky Forest: The First Contact (2005)

Watch at ur own risk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Watch at ur own risk



whats the risk?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2012)

^minds blown may be....uttering "WTF" n number of times!!! etc. syndromes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^minds blown may be....uttering "WTF" n number of times!!! etc. syndromes.



ok..then u must say "above 18" or rating is A


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2012)

Wife requested to watch my type of movie; so decided to watch *Shutter Island*. She loved it and said she hasn't watched such type of twisted ending waala movie.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 9, 2012)

In The Name Of The Father (1993)-*8.5/10*


> A small time thief from Belfast, Gerry Conlon, is falsely implicated in the IRA bombing of a pub that kills several people while he is in London. Bullied by the British police, he and four of his friends are coerced into confessing their guilt. Gerry's father and other relatives in London are also implicated in the crime. He spends 15 years in prison with his father trying to prove his innocence with the help of a British attorney, Gareth Peirce. Based on a true story.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2012)

*Michael Clayton 6/10*

Watch this movie and learn how to tell an interesting subject in most boring way. The movie is so slow that you would curse yourself for starting this.

Halfway into the movie you won't even know what is happening and what is it that supposed to happen.

Good acting...yes! Its George Clooney!

Should you watch? Well, few here like slow movies...or should I say like watching dramas. Go for it.

Genre: Drama, Lawsuit. NOT Courtroom.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 10, 2012)

Shutter Island, now that you mention it
The Prestige
The Illusionist
Inception 
Butterfly Effect(maybe I mentioned it already)


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

Watched 2 movies in past 1 hour. Both are cr@p/

The Twilight Saga Breaking Dawn Part 1: 3/10

Worst movie of the promising twilight series. Nothing, there is absolutely nothing. The main reason of success of the thole series, thrill, is completely missing in this movie. 

Battle Los Angeles: 1/10 (can't give 0). Is that a movie or can we call it a movie? I would rather play any FPS game. Although it remind me oldest COD PC game i.e. Call of Duty 1.


----------



## eggman (Feb 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Michael Clayton 6/10*
> 
> Watch this movie and learn how to tell an interesting subject in most boring way. The movie is so slow that you would curse yourself for starting this.
> 
> ...



Ya ...Same feeling towards the movie. Being slow is one thing, but there is nothing in the movie which could grab your attention. And clooney was just playing himself. One of the most boring movies I have ever seen.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 10, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Wife requested to watch my type of movie; so decided to watch *Shutter Island*. She loved it and said she hasn't watched such type of twisted ending waala movie.



Even my wife agreed that the movie was very good!


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 10, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Wife requested to watch my type of movie; so decided to watch *Shutter Island*. She loved it and said she hasn't watched such type of twisted ending waala movie.



Ive watch that movie with my Bhai and Bhabhi, Bro loved it and bhabhi didnt understood it


----------



## a_medico (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Ruins *- That was one creepy movie. One of the best horrors. Thanks Faun for recommending.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

Any good sci fictions?


----------



## azzu (Feb 11, 2012)

^ intime


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

^^thanks. Any othr?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Watched 2 movies in past 1 hour. Both are cr@p/
> 
> The Twilight Saga Breaking Dawn Part 1: 3/10
> 
> ...



You should have posted this in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/64141-_-must-not-watch-movies-_-recommended-digitians.html


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Wife requested to watch my type of movie; so decided to watch *Shutter Island*. She loved it and said she hasn't watched such type of twisted ending waala movie.





hjpotter92 said:


> Shutter Island, now that you mention it
> The Prestige
> The Illusionist
> Inception
> Butterfly Effect(maybe I mentioned it already)


Definitely 


ajayritik said:


> Even my wife agreed that the movie was very good!


It is.


pratik385 said:


> Ive watch that movie with my Bhai and Bhabhi, Bro loved it and bhabhi didnt understood it


hehe


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 11, 2012)

New to this thread. Will post regularly now. Here is my recommended list
1. Memento
2. The Shining (it is an old horror with some nice sound effects)
3. Da Vinci Code
4. Angels vs Demons
5. A Beautiful Mind
6. An Inconvenient Truth ( a documentary by Al Gore on Global Warming and Climate Change... Not at all boring... )


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2012)

^Welcome to the thread  Good start indeed.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

Thor  *- 7.5/10*

Alex Rider: Operation Stormbreaker *- 6/10*

tron legacy *- 7.5/10*

The Man from Earth *- 7/10*

Angels & Demons *- 7.5/10*

AVP: Alien vs. Predator  *- 6/10*


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 12, 2012)

Das Boot (1981) - IMDb

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003) - IMDb

13 Assassins (2010) - IMDb

in order of impact & finesse !


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2012)

^^Das Boot is long but one amazing movie.


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Das Boot is long but one amazing movie.



Downloaded it.. Finding time to see


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2012)

Guys anybody watched Journey 2? How is it? worth watching once?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2012)

Ek Main Aur Ekk Tu * - 7/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Ek Main Aur Ekk Tu * - 7/10*



I would give it only 6/10


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2012)

^
Different people have different opinions 
I gave it 7 because it was better than my expectation and i liked its ending


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2012)

omg 6 vs 7 gogogogo
Absurdistan - is a political/cultural comedy try to catch this one

and if you are willing to try out something a little experimental and totally dependent on visuals then check out Daft Punk's Electroma


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 14, 2012)

Before Sunrise and its sequel Before Sunset
Genre-- Drama Romance
A must watch.. You will be mad to know the ending


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2012)

Before Sunset was better


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2012)

Journey 2- 6/10.Its good can see it once.Has some ok effects


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 14, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anybody watched Journey 2? How is it? worth watching once?



Watched Journey 2 last night. Movie was good 7/10 but I really liked the 3-D effects . I feel the only movie other than Avatar which really looked good in 3 D.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2012)

yesterday watched '*Rockstar*' on recommendation of the TDF members...and i like the movie. 7/10


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Lars and the real girls : X/10*
really i dont know how to rate this movie :/
you can ignore this movie but its okay if you watch


----------



## a_medico (Feb 17, 2012)

*Immortals* - Overall good. But disappointing if compared with _The Cell_ and _The Fall_ (Earlier Tarsem Singh's works). Frida Pinto is good. Has a nude scene too if someone's interested 

_The Fall_ is the best work of Tarsem Singh till date.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Waiting for 

[YOUTUBE]cYplvwBvGA4[/YOUTUBE]

 *ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BNTE0NjM1OTc1OF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwOTMwMzU1NQ@@._V1._SX640_SY858_.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2012)

a_medico said:


> _The Fall_ is the best work of Tarsem Singh till date.



Yes, it is. India never looked so beautiful.


----------



## noob (Feb 17, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Waiting for
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cYplvwBvGA4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BNTE0NjM1OTc1OF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwOTMwMzU1NQ@@._V1._SX640_SY858_.jpg



ha ha THIS


----------



## Anish (Feb 17, 2012)

Push - 7/10
Camilla Belle!!!

Waititing for Django Unchained - Dicaprio+Quentin Tarantino!!!!


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 18, 2012)

do checkout the foll movies..
vantage point..  >>Vantage Point (2008) - IMDb
true legend..   >>True Legend (2010) - IMDb
21...         >>>21 (2008) - IMDb


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 18, 2012)

Ek Main Aur Ekk Tu -  5.0/10


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2012)

Agnipath 5.5/10
Kinda weird. Ending was pathetic. Story was not too good too. But the acting I liked.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 19, 2012)

Movie Name:* The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo *(all 3 Parts)
Language: *Swedish*
Genre:Thriller, Mystery, Drama

All parts are very nice 

Waiting for its American version directed by *David Fincher*

I am new to this thread and I am going to post the film which are either excellent or disturbing. Hope all members like the list.
*1. Martyrs (French)
2. Inside (French)
3. Oldboy (Korean)
4. Triangle (Eng.)
5. Watchmen (Eng.) 
6. The Human Centipede
7. Memories of Murder
8. Mother aka Madeo (Korean) 
9. Frontier(s) (French)
10. Hostel both part
11. Anatomy ( German)
12. [Rec] ² (Spainish)
13. Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom (Italian)
14. Malena Italian)
15. The Stoning of Soraya M. (Persian)
16. "Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door*


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2012)

^Only the first part of TGWTDT reaches the intense level, the other two were decent.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2012)

vetdrchandan said:


> Movie Name:* The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo *(all 3 Parts)
> Language: *Swedish*
> Genre:Thriller, Mystery, Drama
> 
> ...



You will have friends here with similar taste in movies. 
SALO?!  Hmmmm


----------



## Neuron (Feb 19, 2012)

Anish said:


> Camilla Belle!!!



I too find her to be very attractive.Especially in 10,000BC


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2012)

Everybody is Fine : 10/10.

Amazingly true, and good. Great caste.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

vetdrchandan said:


> Movie Name:* The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo *(all 3 Parts)
> Language: *Swedish*
> Genre:Thriller, Mystery, Drama
> 
> ...



A Serbian Film. I haven't watched that.

Irreversible, Requiem for a Dream - disturbing for sure


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

^Yeah Irreversible is really a disturbing but amazingly cinematographic movie


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> A Serbian Film. I haven't watched that.
> 
> Irreversible, Requiem for a Dream - disturbing for sure




I have watched *A Serbian film* and really that was a disturbing movie. Still I haven't watched *Irreversible. *


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 20, 2012)

a lot of disturbing movie names coming in this thread. the thread title is "must watch movies" and these movies are not must watch movies.


----------



## noob (Feb 20, 2012)

Watch *Amores Perros *

Amores perros (2000) - IMDb

Excellent movie.. 8/10...  3 stories nicely interlinked..



vetdrchandan said:


> I have watched *A Serbian film* and really that was a disturbing movie. Still I haven't watched *Irreversible. *



man  it has the best rape scene every filmed.

also *Malena *is an amazing movie...go watch it..Monica Belluci  is a gr8 actress.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

6x6 said:


> a lot of disturbing movie names coming in this thread. the thread title is "must watch movies" and these movies are not must watch movies.


Dude wut ?




noob said:


> Watch *Amores Perros *
> 
> Amores perros (2000) - IMDb
> 
> ...


Yeah, Amores Perros is nicely filmed, cinematography, score, everything is top class.

Malena is yet another good movie.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2012)

Watched '*The chronicles*'...a good watch...good special effects, liked it. 8/10


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Moon *is a good movie , albeit a bit on the slower side.

8/10


----------



## anand.jha (Feb 20, 2012)

vetdrchandan said:


> Movie Name:* The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo *(all 3 Parts)
> Language: *Swedish*
> Genre:Thriller, Mystery, Drama
> 
> ...



Nice list u got there i must say. Hv seen most of them. And will download the unseen movies.....


----------



## anand.jha (Feb 20, 2012)

Saw a few movies today:
Justice League: DOOM -8/10
The.Secret.World.of.Arrietty.2010 - 7/10
Hugo 2011 - 8/10
The Grey - 7/10

The Grey is very different and fast paced thriller but the ending disappointed me. Hugo is slow but a worthy candidate for the oscars this year. Justice League is always good i can say. And the secret world of arriety is a pleasant n nice movie.


----------



## anand.jha (Feb 20, 2012)

Puss in Boots 7/10
Nice movie with great visuals. Antonio's dubbing is too good.

Tower Hiest 7/10
Its a film which can be loved by all generations and u can watch it with family too. Has quite a lot of good moments.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> *Moon *is a good movie , albeit a bit on the slower side.
> 
> 8/10



Yes it is, Clint Mansel's score too.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 20, 2012)

noob said:


> Watch *Amores Perros *
> 
> Amores perros (2000) - IMDb
> 
> ...



I have watched *Malena* and far as *irreversible* is concernet I haven't watched but I have a copy of the rape seen.


----------



## eggman (Feb 21, 2012)

^^ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2012)

Kya discussion hai...lol


----------



## a_medico (Feb 21, 2012)

*A Siberian film* - This one crosses all the limits of gore. Some scenes are way too explicit and disgusting. I am kinda immune to anything gory and I was expecting this, but still few things were way too obscene and gory. I haven't watched Salo or 120 days of Sodom but I am sure this one leaves them far behind. Direction and background score was sleek. Script, thought different, was far too stretched.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2012)

Malegaon ka superman
anyone seen it?


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 22, 2012)

Killer Elite-- A good action film with a good story(true one as it said).


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2012)

Any reviews on GHOST RIDER ..2 ?? Recommended for theater or not ? (I liked Ghost Rider)


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2012)

Off-Topic...got a blueray of Avatar


----------



## Krow (Feb 22, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Any reviews on GHOST RIDER ..2 ?? Recommended for theater or not ? (I liked Ghost Rider)



I read that it was utter trash.



			
				Indian Express said:
			
		

> Since Blaze and his bike go all aflame when he comes into his devilish form, there is a lot that burns in Ghost Rider — from vehicles, machinery and places to people. However, nobody, but nobody sweats.


Burning Cold - Indian Express


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2012)

I just gotta know about this thread... It's already 450+ pages thread. I read few of 'em... 

I would like to share some of the good foreign language movies I have seen...

Windstruck - Korean
3-Iron - Korean
Children of Heaven - Persian
City Of God - Portuguese
Offside - Persian
The Counterfeiters - German
The Sea Inside - Spanish
Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown - Spanish


----------



## eggman (Feb 22, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *A Siberian film* - This one crosses all the limits of gore. Some scenes are way too explicit and disgusting. I am kinda immune to anything gory and I was expecting this, but still few things were way too obscene and gory. I haven't watched Salo or 120 days of Sodom but I am sure this one leaves them far behind. Direction and background score was sleek. Script, thought different, was far too stretched.



Ya. This is the most disturbing film ever for sure. Salo is like Fairy tail compared to this.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 22, 2012)

nac said:


> I just gotta know about this thread... It's already 450+ pages thread. I read few of 'em...
> 
> I would like to share some of the good foreign language movies I have seen...
> 
> ...



thanks for your suggestion. I seen only *CITY OF GOD*.


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 22, 2012)

Include oldboy - vengeance triology,my sassy girl


vetdrchandan said:


> thanks for your suggestion. I seen only *CITY OF GOD*.





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Malegaon ka superman
> anyone seen it?


I heard about this movie only after I read news about the actor who passed away and was the lead actor


Rahim said:


> Off-Topic...got a blueray of Avatar


From? How much?


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2012)

vetdrchandan said:


> thanks for your suggestion. I seen only *CITY OF GOD*.



Don't forget 3 iron


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I heard about this movie only after I read news about the actor who passed away and was the lead actor
> 
> From? How much?



From Flipkart


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 23, 2012)

Rahim said:


> From Flipkart



Sorry for offtopic discussion. Arey bhai Raheem tu ne mujhe shaadi ka nyota nahi diya?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2012)

^I created a thread for it and had a good discussion. Then asked ico to delete it.

On-Topic: Salo is far more disturbing and disgusting than A Serbian Movie.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 23, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Include oldboy - vengeance triology,my sassy girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched all that movies


----------



## a_medico (Feb 23, 2012)

*Like Crazy* - At first it appeared to be like just another teen love story, even after the ending. But then, there was quite more to it. Something very realistic. Interesting watch. By the way, whole movie was shot with Canon 7D DSLR! Impressive.


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2012)

Rahim said:


> ^I created a thread for it and had a good discussion. Then asked ico to delete it.
> 
> On-Topic: Salo is far more disturbing and disgusting than A Serbian Movie.



I think Human Centipede was far worse.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2012)

U guys are too late to find that movie... (beating my chest as if I won a contest)
Here's where I first posted about this...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...es-recommended-digitians-308.html#post1276701
And some insights...
A Serbian Film pulled from FrightFest | Film | guardian.co.uk

The Proposal 5/10

The Ghost Rider Part 2 5.2/10
Its RaOne of Hollywood. On second thoughts RaOne was better.


----------



## pinku1993 (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone watched Marathi Movie .. Zenda ..


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 23, 2012)

Anybody watched *"The Terminal"* starring Tom Hank(aka Robert Langdon)????Please watch it. Its wonderful movie. 
Also *Yesman* starring Jim Cary.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> ....starring Tom Hank*s*(*aka Robert Langdon*)



That is the understatement of the year.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 24, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> That is the understatement of the year.



Ya, but might not be. 10 more months yet to go.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

asingh said:


> I think Human Centipede was far worse.




I think we should have a thread like 'worst/nonsense movies u have seen' or else can use the must-not watch thread


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2012)

Medico,
I haven't, but I will watch this one for Jennifer Lawrence. Recently, I watched her movie WINTER'S BONE. A good one...

Vetdrchandan,
I hope you will like them as well.

Y2karthik,
Oldboy should never be included in this list. It's too much of a vengeance. I kinda felt like watching a gore film. 

Utkarsh,
I have watched both. THE TEMINAL was awesome. If anybody haven't, watch it on Zee Studio @1300hrs today. I couldn't remember the whole of story of YESMAN. But I would love to watch it again for Zooey Deschanel if her screen presence is more. 

I think here some like to watch movies like HOSTEL, TEXAS CHIANSAW MASSACRE, SAW... I really don't like to watch such movies. But I happened to watch few... If you guys like to watch, try these...
Audition - Japanese
Cold Fish - Japanese
These may not as gore as the ones you have seen. But those were too much for me.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2012)

'*Ronal the Barbarian*'...is funny with little bit of vulgarity...but good for a one time watch. 6/20


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Say Anything* 8/10 Rom-Com
Classic! What to add more 

*Grosse point blank* 7/10 Rom-Com(Black)
Very different one, good movie

*High Fidelity* 7/10 Rom-Com(Musical)
Really good, Music is really nice in this one

*Serendipity* 8/10 Rom-Com
I just love Kate in this movie!
Simply amazing

PS: John Cusack, you lucky bas**** ! 

Please recommend Movies with Great Background music preferable Rom-Com


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I think we should have a thread like 'worst/nonsense movies u have seen' or else can use the must-not watch thread



No............


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *High Fidelity* 7/10 Rom-Com(Musical)
> Really good, Music is really nice in this one



My fav. quote from the movie....



> All my romantic stories are a scrambled version of that first one





*Pit and the pendulum 7.5/10*

Based on Poe's story this movie generates good horror and shocks.

Check this out.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 24, 2012)

The Help - 8.4/10 .


----------



## quan chi (Feb 25, 2012)

*The shining*
This movie is quite a mind boggling horror movie or rather a masterpiece.You have to be very very attentive while watching this movie.
This horror movie has very less cliches present which you have already encountered in lots of other movies.
People who have seen this movie should agree that this movie need a seperate topic or a thread for further discussions.


----------



## Krow (Feb 25, 2012)

^The kid on the tricycle scene was awesome.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 25, 2012)

^^The kid was awesome in the entire movie. Btw he only acted in this single movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 25, 2012)

Watched War of The World (2005) ...pretty late I guess 
I would give it 7/10 ... I loved the first person point of view , but I was disappointed a little because it being Spielberg's movie ... I had greater expectation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2012)

one of the funniest movies i have seen:
Il mostro (1994) - IMDb
kya kool hain hum(bollywood movie)was a total ripoff of this movie.the main actor's performance is very good.


----------



## Nithu (Feb 25, 2012)

*Drive (2011) - 8/10*

At the beginning of the movie, i thought it'll be like a Transporter kinda story. But i was wrong, its different and unexpected... really a good movie.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 26, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *The shining*
> This movie is quite a mind boggling horror movie or rather a masterpiece.You have to be very very attentive while watching this movie.
> This horror movie has very less cliches present which you have already encountered in lots of other movies.
> People who have seen this movie should agree that this movie need a seperate topic or a thread for further discussions.



It was a great movie. Websites say "The Exorcist" is the most horrifying movie but this one is better.

Watched
1. Source Code ... really good
2. J Edgar... watch it without any expectations. It is the biography. Cant say it was good or bad


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 26, 2012)

Nithu said:


> *Drive (2011) - 8/10*
> 
> At the beginning of the movie, i thought it'll be like a Transporter kinda story. But i was wrong, its different and unexpected... really a good movie.




*Drive* A very bad movie in my opinion


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hugo 7/10*

Good acting by the kid and Sir Ben Kingsley but a boring movie. Great cinematography though.

//offtopic this year too many movies are made on Movies... The Artist, hugo, My week with Marilyn. Why???

*The Adventures of Tintin 7/10*

What is the problem of keeping things intact? If you've not read Tintin, its very good animation movie but if you've read 'em you would be disappointed.

*Royal Bengal Rahasya 7/10* (Bengali)

As a story I never found it interesting. I don't know why it was chosen to be made as a movie. There are far better "Feluda" books waiting to be made into movies. Good visuals though. The whole movie is set in the backdrop of jungle and that is captured very well.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 26, 2012)

Watched *Wall.E - 7.5/10*
Very Nice Movie! But I don't think it deserves 8.5/10.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 26, 2012)

City lights...is awesome!!!! loved it!!!


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *The shining*
> This movie is quite a mind boggling horror movie or rather a masterpiece.You have to be very very attentive while watching this movie.
> This horror movie has very less cliches present which you have already encountered in lots of other movies.
> People who have seen this movie should agree that this movie need a seperate topic or a thread for further discussions.



True. The setting and background score is just as good. 

Kubrick was a genius.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 26, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> It was a great movie. Websites say "The Exorcist" is the most horrifying movie but this one is better.



In fact this movie is quite different from the other horror ones.


asingh said:


> True. The setting and background score is just as good.
> 
> Kubrick was a genius.



So was the acting of the crew members.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Letter's to Juliet - 8/10*

The story is nice but the ending isn't or it's just me.


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2012)

Tintin : 10/10


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 27, 2012)

*In my life there is no Rain 9/10*

*When the frog sings tonight 8/10[New 2012]*

*I am my own God 10/10*


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> *When the frog sings tonight 8/10[New 2012]*



*www.createpositivespin.com/wp-content/gallery/lists/kermitbanjo.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Feb 27, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> *In my life there is no Rain 9/10*
> 
> *When the frog sings tonight 8/10[New 2012]*
> 
> *I am my own God 10/10*





^^ Are those directed by Kanti Shah?


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> *www.createpositivespin.com/wp-content/gallery/lists/kermitbanjo.jpg



  The original movie has no such poster so really can't fanthom your humor. Why the above pic ?



a_medico said:


> ^^ Are those directed by Kanti Shah?



   Ofcourse these are not directed by him and somehow i consture even you know it.No these are not like Gunda , etc movie.These are all time Hit movies except *When the frog sings tonight * which was released recently. 

  Do check up on *One hot day* directed by Win Backdo


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

*Deja Vu (2006) - 10/10*
what an amazing movie....highly recommended to everyone.
everything about this movie from start to end was superb.
background music is also brilliant.It goes to my favorite list


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ *Deja vu* (and *The source code*) story has flaws, some questions remains uncleared at the end of movie. 
whereas, movies like *12 Monkeys* & *Inception* have clear cut story.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2012)

Inception has a concept and lots tricks...never a good story.

12 monkeys on the other hand had a good story.

Deja Vu had a simple story executed from SciFi PoV.

Source Code was forced intelligence. Its wannabe brainfcuk movie.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 27, 2012)

Back to movies after a long time
Definitely Maybe - 7/10
She's The Man - 6.5/10
Mr and Mrs Smith -6.5/10
Troy - 6.5/10


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2012)

Dumb and Dumberer 7.5/10
One time watch
nice comedy


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

For me troy is much Better  8/10 in my opinion


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 27, 2012)

Killer elite - 7.5/10
A dangerous method - 7/10 


Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 27, 2012)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Are those directed by Kanti Shah?




Oppss you may just be right.  Sorry


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> For me troy is much Better  8/10 in my opinion



Never like this movie much.



freshseasons said:


> Oppss you may just be right.  Sorry





Spoiler



*pokpok.tv/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/circle2.jpg


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2012)

Few good films.

These are either war time films or drama. So if you guys like to watch movies like Taken, Eagle Eye... may not like these. You may find it boring...

Departures
Life is Beautiful
Lust, Caution
Nowhere In Africa
Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... And Spring
The Lives of Others
Old Boy
Ran


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Feb 28, 2012)

I watched MoneyBall a few days ago and its a beautiful and fantastically crafted movie. Brad Pitt and Jonah hill deliver absolutely stunning and touching performances.

A Must Watch.

IMDb Link

Sucks it didn't win any oscars


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

just watched Rango ..kool and nice movie..Now its an oscar winner!!


----------



## Krow (Feb 28, 2012)

Chillar party is very good. Very funny.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 29, 2012)

*No Strings Attatched - 7/10*


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Feb 29, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> just watched Rango ..kool and nice movie..Now its an oscar winner!!



I too watched it couple days ago, and its a pretty good movie. Really worth watching.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

Guys. Watch a movie called- Ip Man- The Real Fighter

One of THE MOST EPIC MOVIES regarding Kung Fu. Just epic and awesome


----------



## Skud (Feb 29, 2012)

Also watch the other parts too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys. Watch a movie called- Ip Man- The Real Fighter
> 
> One of THE MOST EPIC MOVIES regarding Kung Fu. Just epic and awesome



Donnie Yen is superb...
watch his other movies also


----------



## asingh (Feb 29, 2012)

^^
7 Swords, yea.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

Krow said:


> Chillar party is very good. Very funny.



The acting done by the kids is awesome! Mood Refreshing!


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Se7en* - no rating, not my cup of tea..
I usually dont like these type of highly rated movies.I remember watching V for vendetta, serenity, Dark city etc..
I expected a movie like shutter island when somebody told this is a psychological thriller..I didnt find anything special, just got bored but watched till end to find how its rated this much and I didnt get it.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 29, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> *Se7en* - no rating, not my cup of tea..
> I usually dont like these type of highly rated movies.I remember watching V for vendetta, serenity, Dark city etc..
> I expected a movie like shutter island when somebody told this is a psychological thriller..I didnt find anything special, just got bored but watched till end to find how its rated this much and I didnt get it.



guess you are better off  watching dabangg & golmaal..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 29, 2012)

At some point you need to realize what is your cup-of-tea, like war movies are not for me, in same way, may be psychological dramas are not for you.

*North by northwest 8/10*

When in doubt, Hitchcock it is...

Good movie with good twists. These are so over used since 1959 that you might not get surprised. Even though, a classic is a classic.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 29, 2012)

I rarely watch hindi movies..



rhitwick said:


> may be psychological dramas are not for you.



But I loved Shutter Island and few others..


----------



## AmpleNM (Feb 29, 2012)

*Goodfellas
Hotel Rwanda
Memento
Snatch
The Pianist
*


----------



## asingh (Feb 29, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> At some point you need to realize what is your cup-of-tea, like war movies are not for me, in same way, may be psychological dramas are not for you.
> 
> *North by northwest 8/10*
> 
> ...



NByNW...is a classic. True.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 1, 2012)

*Shala (School)* - Simplest but awesomest marathi movie. They make great movies but fail miserably at marketing. Even most of the marathi people dont know about the movie, forget about others.

Everyone will find his own story in the movie. Just watch it, if you understand the language. This is the second best movie I have watched in this year after _Perfect Sense_.

*The descendants *- Good and all. Likeable. But as expected, wasnt a oscar material and still got nominated and all. Nothing against the movie or acting though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> *Se7en* - no rating, not my cup of tea..
> I usually dont like these type of highly rated movies.I remember watching V for vendetta, serenity, Dark city etc..
> I expected a movie like shutter island when somebody told this is a *psychological thriller*..I didnt find anything special, just got bored but watched till end to find how its rated this much and I didnt get it.



watch 1408


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 1, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Shala (School)* - Simplest but awesomest marathi movie. They make great movies but fail miserably at marketing. Even most of the marathi people dont know about the movie, forget about others.
> 
> Everyone will find his own story in the movie. Just watch it, if you understand the language. This is the second best movie I have watched in this year after _Perfect Sense_.
> 
> *The descendants *- Good and all. Likeable. But as expected, wasnt a oscar material and still got nominated and all. Nothing against the movie or acting though.



Yup, Shala is really great movie 
Good old times 
Its a pitty that many dont know about this movie.

Hows perfect Sense, havent seen it yet!
I like mcgregor act 
brits


----------



## arnab.d287 (Mar 1, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Shala (School)* - Simplest but awesomest marathi movie. They make great movies but fail miserably at marketing. Even most of the marathi people dont know about the movie, forget about others.
> 
> Everyone will find his own story in the movie. Just watch it, if you understand the language. This is the second best movie I have watched in this year after _Perfect Sense_.



will I find subtitles for it in English?? I dont understand Marathi.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 1, 2012)

*Annie Hall 9/10*

If you've ever come across a Woody Allen quote, 90% chance is that is from this movie.

The whole movie can be used as quotes from any random point. Superb black comedy.

Now, I know why he's called a genius.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 1, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> will I find subtitles for it in English?? I dont understand Marathi.



I guess not. Even if you do, the essence of the movie will be lost as accent is the core.


----------



## digibrush (Mar 1, 2012)

Just saw " A Separation"  of Asghar Farhadi.  Great movie.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2012)

digibrush said:


> Just saw " A Separation"  of Asghar Farhadi.  Great movie.



Oh ya, I want to watch this one. Iran.


----------



## digibrush (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ Asghar Farhadi is one of my favourite movie directors.  I also enjoy his other movies like ‘Fireworks Wednesday’ and ‘About Elly’.


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2012)

Step Up 3. 8/10
My heart was like 'dhak dhak. Dhak dhak ' during the movie. Must watch.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2012)

digibrush said:


> ^^ Asghar Farhadi is one of my favourite movie directors.  I also enjoy his other movies like ‘Fireworks Wednesday’ and ‘About Elly’.



Does he show a lot of Iran..? Meaning the cities and the natural surroundings, also every day life. I am interested in that..?


----------



## digibrush (Mar 2, 2012)

I have seen only 3(5 movies he directed) movies of Asghar Farhadi.  
What I notice, he mainly portrays the complexity of human relationships, and search the truth. He presents some Iranian lifestyle and natural surroundings, but what I enjoy is the basic theme of his film and the way he made it. 
No doubt he is very talented Director.

If you are interested in Iranian movies you can watch Jafar Panahi’s movies. Offside, The Circle,  The White Balloon...


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2012)

*50/50 - 6/10
Take Me Home Tonight - 6.5/10
Friends With Benefits - 7/10*

*The Sixth Sense - 7.5/10*
The movie was good but its extremely slow but I loved the twist in the story.


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 2, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> *50/50 - 6/10
> Take Me Home Tonight - 6.5/10
> Friends With Benefits - 7/10*
> 
> ...



i will giv a 8 for 50/50  

sixth sense is also good ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

*Despicable Me (2010) - 8/10*
very good & cute movie


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ Yeah its awesome..

*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer (2006)
*

8/10

Awesome movie..


----------



## buddyram (Mar 3, 2012)

^Yes, Perfume is a superb one


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2012)

*Along came a spider 6/10*

Good thriller. 

Any other movie based on James Patterson novel?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2012)

*Children of Heaven(Bacheha-Ye aseman)*-8.8/10
Children of Heaven (Persian: بچه*های آسمان‎) is a 1997 Iranian family drama film written and directed by Majid Majidi. It was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Foreign Language Film in 1998. It deals with a brother and sister and their adventures over a lost pair of shoes


----------



## buddyram (Mar 3, 2012)

^^two school kids sharing the same pair of shoes isn't it??


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Children of Heaven(Bacheha-Ye aseman)*-8.8/10
> Children of Heaven (Persian: بچه*های آسمان‎) is a 1997 Iranian family drama film written and directed by Majid Majidi. It was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Foreign Language Film in 1998. It deals with a brother and sister and their adventures over a lost pair of shoes



You understand Urdu...they must be using Farsi. Could you catch any words...?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2012)

^^No, subtitle helped me to understand the  film.



buddyram said:


> ^^two school kids sharing the same pair of shoes isn't it??



Yes, lovely story.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Life As We Know It - 7.5/10*
Beautiful movie!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2012)

*The Great Escape(1963)-9/10*
*The Japanese Wife-8/10*
*The girl in yellow boot-6.5/10*


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 3, 2012)

The great escape is one of the best and Oldest movie I have ever seen

From me too 9/10


----------



## shuhailnp (Mar 3, 2012)

The burma conspiracy ... good one ..


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> The great escape is one of the best and Oldest movie I have ever seen
> 
> From me too 9/10


Yes.Its great movie.
12 Angry man is also an old and masterpiece movie.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 4, 2012)

ishq(telugu) 6/10 good time pass movie..hero enjoyed nitya menen...damn...-1


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2012)

*Enchanted 6/10*

May be I'm too old to enjoy such movies or it really is not that involving fantasy. Check it out.

On other thought, I really liked "Stardust"


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^No, subtitle helped me to understand the  film.



Yea, I know there must have been subtitles. Sorry, thought you might know Urdu words, and there are a lot of loan words from Farsi.



That interests me.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> On other thought, I really liked "Stardust"



Yes.....


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Fight Club - 8.5/10*
Crazy movie! Another great psychological thriller to my favorites.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Mar 4, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> i will giv a 8 for 50/50
> 
> sixth sense is also good ....




*The sixth sense* is a masterpiece movie from Shyamlan also* unbreakable* is very nice movie from him. He is *RGV* of Hollywood and now he is history.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 4, 2012)

asingh said:


> Yea, I know there must have been subtitles. Sorry, thought you might know Urdu words, and there are a lot of loan words from Farsi.
> 
> 
> 
> That interests me.



It's okay mate.
BTW. can anyone suggest me some good world movies apart from Hollywood ones??


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2012)

'*Monster*'...based on a true story...awesome acting by Charlize Theron(my fav)..7/10

'*The Devil inside*'...is based on exorcism...the direction feels real as it is filmed like a documentary...some scenes are really scary....but the movie had an abrupt ending. 5/10


----------



## Theodre (Mar 4, 2012)

*Click(2006) my rating:8/10* is one of the best films that i have ever seen... Not that there are no good films now, but its inspirational... 

Megamind (2010)- My Rating: 6.7/10

The Art of Getting By (2011) My Rating: 8.5/10


Its a big list when its about movie suggestions, but i will stop with these...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

*They Live (1988) - 8/10*
pretty good...

_A drifter discovers a pair of sunglasses that allow him to wake up to the fact that aliens have taken over the Earth._


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 4, 2012)

Adam(2009) - 7.5/10,cute romantic movie

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Mar 4, 2012)

*Carnage* - I tired my best to like it. But the humor is forced and stretched. Inspite of massive starcast, the movie fails to entertain. Didnt work for me though many liked it.

*Don 2* - I am not a big fan of Shahrukh. But he did look cool with long hair for first 15 mins of the movie. Then the movie was just passable. Poor man's Mission Impossible.




vetdrchandan said:


> *The sixth sense* is a masterpiece movie from Shyamlan also* unbreakable* is very nice movie from him. He is *RGV* of Hollywood and now he is history.




*Village* is also good. And forthcoming *After Earth* sounds fun. Has Will Smith, who will gurantee cash at box office irrespective of the movie, whether good or bad. Should do good to Shyamalan's career.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2012)

*Pet Sematary 7/10*

Good horror/suspense movie. Has the cutest villain ever.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, i would like to know movies based on sexual abuse and weirdo, something like 'A Serbian film'.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Don 2* - I am not a big fan of Shahrukh. But he did look cool with long hair for first 15 mins of the movie. Then the movie was just passable. Poor man's Mission Impossible.


Bro where did you get hold of Don2? I still don't find any DVD available. Can you PM me the details?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2012)

pratzgh1 said:


> Guys, i would like to know movies based on sexual abuse and weirdo, something like 'A Serbian film'.



Really off topic but where did you get your avatar from? any high res image for it?


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 5, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Pet Sematary 7/10*
> 
> Good horror/suspense movie. Has the cutest villain ever.



Have u read its novel ? Far far better than movie


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Midnight In Paris - 6/10*
The movie was interesting but ending was bad.I cant believe that it won oscar for best screenplay and writing.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Mar 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Really off topic but where did you get your avatar from? any high res image for it?



Got it from some avatar site i don't recollect!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2012)

*Don 2*
Better than the first disaster.


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 6, 2012)

The Descendants - 7.5/10 nt much 2 laugh... but a beautiful film 
Thank you for not smoking - 7/10 
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011) - 7.5/10 <3 Lisbeth  a must watch...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 6, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Children of Heaven(Bacheha-Ye aseman)*-8.8/10
> Children of Heaven (Persian: بچه*های آسمان‎) is a 1997 Iranian family drama film written and directed by Majid Majidi. It was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Foreign Language Film in 1998. It deals with a brother and sister and their adventures over a lost pair of shoes



His The Song of Sparrows is so simple and real that it makes ur heart melt 
The Song of Sparrows (2008) - IMDb


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Insidious - 6/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2012)

Did anyone watch John Carter here? How is it?


----------



## Krow (Mar 7, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> Thank you for not smoking - 7/10


Wasn't it Thank you for smoking?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 7, 2012)

'*A good old fashioned orgy*'..watched it for the comedian Jason Sudeikis...OK movie 5/10


----------



## Tenida (Mar 7, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> His The Song of Sparrows is so simple and real that it makes ur heart melt
> The Song of Sparrows (2008) - IMDb



Thanks for the recommendation mate.

Suggest me some more good world movies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

Recently I watched werewolves movies

*Ginger Snaps (2000) - 7/10*
one of the best werewolf movies of recent years...ending was lame

*An American Werewolf in London (1981) - 8.5/10*
best werewolf movie which has got an oscar also...recommended to everyone

*The Howling (1981) - 7/10*
horror element is superb in this movie...also the makeup 

*Bad Moon (1996) - 6.5/10*
good story & the dog is the main hero here...impressive acting by the dog


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 7, 2012)

*In Time - 7/10*
Time becomes the money in future, different concept.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

*Silver Bullet (1985) - 7.5/10*
very good movie on werewolf...ending is superb

*Q:guys do u remember a werewolf TV show was telecasted in long ago in sony channel I guess?whats was its name;it was dubbed in hindi?*


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Silver Bullet (1985) - 7.5/10*
> very good movie on werewolf...ending is superb
> 
> *Q:guys do u remember a werewolf TV show was telecasted in long ago in sony channel I guess?whats was its name;it was dubbed in hindi?*



did you watch 'the wolfman' ? impressive acting by benicio del toro and anthony hopkins.

reading your question, even i faintly recall such a series. waiting for the answer


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you guys looking for this?

Werewolf (TV Series 1987 -1988) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> did you watch 'the wolfman' ? impressive acting by benicio del toro and anthony hopkins.



yes I have seen thats a excellent movie 



Skud said:


> Are you guys looking for this?
> 
> Werewolf (TV Series 1987 -1988) - IMDb



may be not sure


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

IIRC, the name was Werewolf. This may be that.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Silver Bullet (1985) - 7.5/10*
> very good movie on werewolf...ending is superb
> 
> *Q:guys do u remember a werewolf TV show was telecasted in long ago in sony channel I guess?whats was its name;it was dubbed in hindi?*




i remember. "Werewolf" on sony channel

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6305/dvdart.jpg

yeah it was dubbed in hindi 

Werewolf (Trailer 1) 1987 - YouTube

those were the good old days when tv shows were worth watching.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

That means I was right.


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 8, 2012)

Krow said:


> Wasn't it Thank you for smoking?



yeah man  my mistake ...


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Limitless - 6.5/10*


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 8, 2012)

juno- 7/10


----------



## quan chi (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rockstar* 
A decent movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rockstar* 4th time


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2012)

^Pagal ho gaya hai. It's an average movie dude. Could have been good, but was not that good.


----------



## Neo (Mar 8, 2012)

Underworld Awakening. 8/10.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

Desi Boyz yesterday. *2/10*

Rockstar today. *3/10* 

I must stop watching newer Hindi movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Pagal ho gaya hai. It's an average movie dude. Could have been good, but was not that good.



When you love something you tend to forgive all the faults.

The more I see this movie the more I love it. Can watch another 20 times.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> When you love something you tend to forgive all the faults.
> 
> The more I see this movie the more I love it. Can watch another 20 times.



 and i deleted this movie the moment it was copied to my pc.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

I am going to do the same. :lazy:


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Adjustment Bureau - 7/10*
A story of a man fighting against his fate.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> Desi Boyz yesterday. *2/10*
> 
> Rockstar today. *3/10*
> 
> I must stop watching newer Hindi movies.



try Paan Singh Tomar


----------



## Tenida (Mar 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> I am going to do the same. :lazy:



Also try *Udaan* and *Mirch *
I am sure you will love it.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 8, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> When you love something you tend to forgive all the faults.
> 
> The more I see this movie the more I love it. Can watch another 20 times.



I watched it once and i liked it...

Just now watched the Liam Neelson starrer '*The Grey*'...and man the intense environmnet, direction...loved it...9/10


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 8, 2012)

Caligula    .. The film concerns the rise and fall of Roman Emperor Gaius Caesar Germanicus, better known as Caligula.18+Only

A Beautiful Mind
The story begins in the early years of a young prodigy named John Nash. Early in the film, Nash begins developing paranoid schizophrenia and endures delusional episodes while painfully watching the loss and burden his condition brings on his wife and friend. Universal watchable.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

*A moment to remember* - much much better than walk to remember, 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2012)

All you 'Rockstar' haters.... I love that movie. All the logic in the world fails now.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

^^I take it that some pretty interesting is happening in your life and the movie helps to relive the moment.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 8, 2012)

Rockstar has stupid moments.But cover those and its a watchable movie.Actually if you watch it with full 5.1 music you might like it or watch it in a theatre.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> All you 'Rockstar' haters.... I love that movie. All the logic in the world fails now.




Hate is a very strong word, I just didn't like it.


----------



## Nemes!s (Mar 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> and i deleted this movie the moment it was copied to my pc.



^ +1.... and WTF Jordan was having mass hysteria in all over europe even thoguh he was singin all his songs in hindi and urdu.


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 9, 2012)

Blow (2001) - 8/10 great movie ... Hats Off To Johnny Depp....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Caligula    .. The film concerns the rise and fall of Roman Emperor Gaius Caesar Germanicus, better known as Caligula.18+Only



p0rn u can say 



dashing.sujay said:


> *A moment to remember* - much much better than walk to remember, 8/10



yes excellent emotional film...
but I haven'r seen walk to remember


----------



## braindead (Mar 9, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Caligula    .. The film concerns the rise and fall of Roman Emperor Gaius Caesar Germanicus, better known as Caligula.18+Only
> .




Had forgotten about this


----------



## R2K (Mar 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> Desi Boyz yesterday. *2/10*
> 
> Rockstar today. *3/10*
> 
> *I must stop watching newer Hindi movies.*



LOL... Exactly everytime I watch new Hindi movies like these, I wonder whether those producers and directors were mentally retarded to end up making such bullsh!t. Nowadays its like only 5  out of 100 bollywood movies come out with meaningful/ believable storyline. 

Also the new trend of shooting the movies in foreign locations like US or london. Seriously when are they gonna realize the fact that foreign locations are not gonna make movie better unless it has some good storyline.


----------



## d3p (Mar 9, 2012)

Movie Name: *" Pyaar ka Punchnama "*

Genre:* Comedy - Partially Romance* 

Language: *Hindi*

Ratings: 6/10

Nice Realistic Comedy & its a must watch for g33ks/techies out here.


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, Pyar ka Panchnama is a good watch.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Last Night - 5.5/10*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> and i deleted this movie the moment it was copied to my pc.



That was harsh dude. ...i am yet to watch rockstar...will watch as rhitwick is recommending...


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2012)

In Rockstar the heroes expressions are so lame. Just in the songs, I saw. Would never watch such trash.


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

To be frank, the film looks like a caricature of the rock/metal bands/singers, only the comedy was missing.


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2012)

They successfully passed of a Bollywood choco boy as a hippee, and sold him as a Rockstar to the masses. Surprisingly it worked.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 9, 2012)

You all went to see a movie on/about rock music but Rockstar is not a movie in the similar topic as "Rock On"...its a love story.

I'm not gonna fight whether its good or bad, should you watch or not (though my full review is posted in movie review thread! ) I love this movie. 

_"Topic is over"_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 9, 2012)

Me too, didn't liked rockstar much.

Instead yeah, Pyaar Ka Punchnama was great.

Yesterday I saw, Jodi Breakers, it's good too  I'll rate it 7/10.

Not some really great movie, but a good watch for having a sweet timepass


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> You all went to see a movie on/about rock music but Rockstar is not a movie in the similar topic as "Rock On"...its a love story.
> 
> I'm not gonna fight whether its good or bad, should you watch or not (though my full review is posted in movie review thread! ) I love this movie.
> 
> _"Topic is over"_



Now extrapolate this love story to your life, is that how it works ?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 9, 2012)

I love this movie and this is how it works. No explanation.


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

OK, guys cool down.
*
Johnny English - 7/10*


Jolly good fun.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 9, 2012)

*Azaan *

I dare not rate this. Its a brainfcuk movie. Inception is a kid comparing to this. 
Things happen throughout the movie, no one knows why! And then there are loose ends which we audience are supposed to decode.

This movie asks for your brain, this movie asks for your undivided attention but more of all it requires your patience.

Then there is the hero...Sachin Joshi. In the movie everyone spoke apart from him. Even Candice Boucher has more dialog than him in the small 10 mins role she did. And, the moment Sachin opens his mouth for the first time, you know WHY!!!

Good cinematography though. They shot the movie most of the world. India (Mumbai, Delhi, Kolkata), Afganistan, Germany, Paris, China, South Africa.

Watch it. There are movies which are so so bad that they end up being a legend and immensely fun to watch.

*Puss in Boots 6/10*

So so... nothing special. Breathtaking animation is no more a plus point of animation movies. Its kinda norm now-a-days. Missed the fun.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2012)

Braveheart - old but seriously epic movie. Its blend of love with courage. IDK if someone has already shared the name here. My rating *9.5/10*. A must watch.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2012)

*The Awakening* (2011) - Good British horror. If you liked _The Others_, you'd like this too (this wasn't a spoiler).


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 10, 2012)

Guys , today i lost 1 tb of my data on a stupid seagate HDD !!  
That HDD was full of rare movie collection and many TV shows . This thread was an inspiration to collect those movies and i had almost all the movies mentioned here ! R.I.P
Please observe a 2 minute silence and pray that i can try my luck on various HDD recovery  softwares . 
HDD is still in warranty but the data lost is worth millions . Lesson learned . Always back up data since HDD failure is a heartbreaking experience !


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2012)

*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 8/10*
A good mysterious thriller.


----------



## Vensanga (Mar 10, 2012)

Hope you guys have watch "Mind your Language" its really hillarious


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Guys , today i lost 1 tb of my data on a stupid seagate HDD !!
> That HDD was full of rare movie collection and many TV shows . This thread was an inspiration to collect those movies and i had almost all the movies mentioned here ! R.I.P
> Please observe a 2 minute silence and pray that i can try my luck on various HDD recovery  softwares .
> HDD is still in warranty but the data lost is worth millions . Lesson learned . Always back up data since HDD failure is a heartbreaking experience !



I think DVD disc is more secure to store data.


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

My experience differs. In any case, you should always backup.


----------



## korn72 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey all !!

I am fresh out of assembly line apparently 

anyway .. I am sure we'll have a lotta movies to talk about. But I've been watching a lotta sitcoms and english series of late. To name a few good ones:

In the funny section I've watched:

How I met your mother .. The first few seasons are way better than the last few ones ..

Big Bang Theory - It simply rocks ! 

Two and a half men - All the ones with Charlie Sheen 

Modern Family - Interesting characters .. 

That 70's Show - Plain funny .. takes you back to the 70's .. shot in the early 2000 of course  

Seinfeld - Brilliant characters ( my fav being George and Kramerrr  .. a classic sitcom !

Scrubs - Comedy set in the background of a hospital .. Not bad at all ..

Friends - But am sure its not worth mentioning coz am sure evryone's watched it .. atleast one episode ..

In the not so funny department:

Dexter - Brilliant series based on a blood splatter analyst who is also a part time serial killer with a twist ! 

Castle - About this mystery novel author and his chemistry with a pretty detective. They solve mysteries together.

Prison Break - The first four seasons ..

House MD: I am not sure if everyone would like it .. but I watch it for Hugh Laurie. He is this crazy intelligent super doc. 

There are so many .. but I am blessed with a horrible memory and cant think of more right now ..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Guys , today i lost 1 tb of my data on a stupid seagate HDD !!
> That HDD was full of rare movie collection and many TV shows . This thread was an inspiration to collect those movies and i had almost all the movies mentioned here ! R.I.P
> Please observe a 2 minute silence and pray that i can try my luck on various HDD recovery  softwares .
> HDD is still in warranty but the data lost is worth millions . Lesson learned . Always back up data since HDD failure is a heartbreaking experience !



I know how you feel. I also once lost 930GB of data due to HDD failure.

I had backup of all torrents I had downloaded so I re-downloaded them again. Took 4months to complete but I've them back now.

Wish you best of luck. If you are in Mumbai...can meet me, at least 60%-70% refill guaranteed. 



korn72 said:


> Hey all !!
> 
> I am fresh out of assembly line apparently
> 
> ...



There is a TV series thread. Please continue there.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Azaan *
> 
> I dare not rate this. Its a brainfcuk movie. Inception is a kid comparing to this.
> Things happen throughout the movie, no one knows why! And then there are loose ends which we audience are supposed to decode.
> ...



Wow..thanks. I had really wanted to see this, but none of my friends were interested in it. 

I will watch this. Thanks a lot for the nice review sir.


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 10, 2012)

V for Vendetta (2005) - 9/10 o'sme movie .... well all knws tht  
Man on fire (2004) - 7.5/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2012)

I hated V for Vendetta.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 10, 2012)

asingh said:


> In Rockstar the heroes expressions are so lame. Just in the songs, I saw. Would never watch such trash.



Honestly you should watch this movie once more.Those expressions are the main thing due to which i recommended this movie.
Its atleast better than all the other stupid movies releasing these days.


_Tum logon ki, iss duniya mein
 Har kadam pe, insaan galat
 Main sahi samaj ke jo bhi kahoon
 Tum kehte ho galat, main galat hoon phir kaun sahi (phir kaun sahi)_


Skud said:


> To be frank, the film looks like a caricature of the rock/metal bands/singers, only the comedy was missing.





asingh said:


> They successfully passed of a Bollywood choco boy as a hippee, and sold him as a Rockstar to the masses. Surprisingly it worked.



_Kyun sach ka sabak sikhaaye, jab sach sunn bhi na paaye
 Sach koi bole toh tu niyam kanoon bataaye
 Tera darr, tera pyaar, teri waah, tu hi rakh (rakh saala)
_


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

My head was already spinning after watching the movie, now its banging after reading your post Quan Chi.


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2012)

@Quanchi:
Please man.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 10, 2012)

^^what should i post the complete lyrics. 


anyways as i had already mentioned its not a good movie but not that bad either.


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

time to logout, i'm fainting.


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 10, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> I hated V for Vendetta.



any specific reasons ??  ... any way i loved it


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I know how you feel. I also once lost 930GB of data due to HDD failure.
> 
> I had backup of all torrents I had downloaded so I re-downloaded them again. Took 4months to complete but I've them back now.
> 
> ...



Thanks man , you have given a lot of hope to a broken soul ! 
And yes i am from mumbai , navi mumbai to be precise . I will let you know if data recovery fails . Thanks again !


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2012)

Dread - thanks for recommending a_medico


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> any specific reasons ??  ... any way i loved it



I found it as dull and boring..
I cant explain how but I can relate.
I like movies like inception,shutter island,fight club,the girl with dragon tattoo etc..
But I dont like the movies like V for vendetta, Se7en, Dark city, Serenity etc..

For me, the main thing is enjoyment.The movie should entertain or thrill us.I dont like slow,dull, boring movies even if they are highly rated.


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> I found it as dull and boring..
> I cant explain how but I can relate.
> I like movies like inception,shutter island,fight club,the girl with dragon tattoo etc..
> But I dont like the movies like V for vendetta, Se7en, Dark city, Serenity etc..
> ...




This. Everyone's has their own choices and likeness. You really can't argue over those.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2012)

Kahaani 8.2/10

Full review here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread.html#post1601779


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Kahaani 8.2/10
> 
> Full review here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread.html#post1601779



Thanks for this review.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> This. Everyone's has their own choices and likeness. You really can't argue over those.



True!


----------



## a_medico (Mar 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> Dread - thanks for recommending a_medico



Glad you liked it. It lingers in your mind for long time after you watch it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Glad you liked it. It lingers in your mind for long time after you watch it.



True.

Any more movies to recommend ? You know my taste.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 10, 2012)

Watched two movies
The Departed -8/10 - Longer than usual but great... ending is abrupt though
The Lincoln Lawyer - 8/10 Another very nice movie


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Unknown - 7/10*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 11, 2012)

Kahaani -8/10

finally a good hindi movie,good acting by all the actors, must watch guys


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 11, 2012)

Lord of War (2005) - 7/10 
Unknown (2011) - 6/10


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2012)

Underworld Awakening - 8/10
Kate: 1
Leather: 1

=10/10

Machine Gun Preacher: 8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2012)

John Carter *1/10. *
Actually this should go into Must not Watch Movies thread but anyways wanted to warn the guys before they venture into nearest theater. The only Good thing about the movie was the Movie end credits rolling out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> For me, *the main thing is enjoyment.The movie should entertain or thrill us.I dont like slow,dull, boring movies even if they are highly rated*.



watch Deja Vu & Warriors Way (if u haven't) 

*Alien (1979) - 10/10*
Awesome movie...goes to my fav list 

*Aliens(1986) - 9.5/10*
Another epic movie..James Cameroon is fantastic 

Hmm all 3 alien movies has different Directors


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 11, 2012)

I had watched Deja Vu, a 7/10 but I liked the Time Travelers Wife more than that.Let me try Warriors Way.Thanks for recommending.


----------



## Dexter™ (Mar 11, 2012)

*Movie Name-Superhero
Language-English
Genre-Funny*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

*The Loved Ones (2009) - 7/10*
a good & disturbing Horror movie...



ajai5777 said:


> Let me try Warriors Way.Thanks for recommending.



its a stylish movie like kung-fu-hustle


----------



## Renny (Mar 11, 2012)

*A Clockwork Orange (1971) - IMDb* - *9/10*

Crime | Drama | Sci-Fi - Pretty intense movie.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 11, 2012)

*Patton(1970)* 9/10


> "Patton" tells the tale of General George S. Patton, famous tank commander of World War II. The film begins with Patton's career in North Africa and progresses through the invasion of Europe and the fall of the Third Reich. Side plots also speak of Patton's numerous faults such his temper and tendency toward insubordination, faults that would prevent him from becoming the lead American general in the Normandy Invasion as well as to his being relieved as Occupation Commander of Germany.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Black Swan - 8.5/10*
Now..this is a movie!
Legendary acting by Natalie Portman.Truly deserved oscar.

*Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind - 7.5/10*

Really liked kate's character.She was really charming in that role.


----------



## d3p (Mar 12, 2012)

*"Kiss Me Again"* - 5/10.

Its a must watch for married couple, especially who are more realistic & with lots of practical thinkings.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm.. I only see old movies in the thread!

One recent movie which I watched, and enjoyed was *Hugo*. Do check it out, it's a beautiful movie.


----------



## asingh (Mar 12, 2012)

^^
I saw it. Really really good.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2012)

kalpik said:


> Hmm.. I only see old movies in the thread!
> 
> One recent movie which I watched, and enjoyed was *Hugo*. Do check it out, it's a beautiful movie.



Hi! How are you doing?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2012)

Krow said:


> Hi! How are you doing?


Sup man! Long time  Will try to be more active here from now on


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 13, 2012)

*The Lincoln Lawyer - 6.5/10*


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Rockstar* - 8/10
Really great movie, saw 3rd time 
songs and music are just EPIC!!!!
Ranbir's act was really mature and Heer was really beauty in film 
I love the prolog the way it was presented was really great
*
My fav. line: "Pata Hai... Yaha Se Bahut Door... Galat Aur Sahi Ke Paar... Ek Maidan Hai... Main Waha Milunga Tujhe...."*


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 13, 2012)

Kahaani-8.5/10
A great movie, a must watch for anyone


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *Rockstar* - 8/10
> Really great movie, saw 3rd time
> songs and music are just EPIC!!!!
> Ranbir's act was really mature and Heer was really beauty in film
> ...



Hmmmm...I'm not alone


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

30 minutes or less-7.5/10
Girl next door-8/10


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2012)

y tu mama tambien[and your mother too]-8.5 epic


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 14, 2012)

*The Town - 7/10*


----------



## Tenida (Mar 14, 2012)

The Shawshank Redemption-10/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 14, 2012)

*District 9 - 8/10*


----------



## braindead (Mar 15, 2012)

50 50 (2011)

7.5/10 (?)
Funny and quite emotional at the same time.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2012)

Guys any good suggestions on Who dunnit kind of thrillers/mystery?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 15, 2012)

*Chaplin[1992]*-8/10


> The biography of Charlie Chaplin, filmmaker extraordinaire. From his formative years in England to his highest successes in America, Charlie's life, work, and loves are followed. While his screen characters were extremely hilarious, the man behind "The Little Tramp" was constantly haunted by a sense of loss.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 15, 2012)

*Flopstar*

I did liked:-Music,Cinematography,Little bit of story which could have been great but went wrong due to bad presentation,Acting.

I did not liked:-Many dialogues,stupidity and nonsense stuff.Bad presentation of a good story.
i think its for people who do not have a social life.

Rating:- 4/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Super 8 - 7/10*

*Vicky Cristina Barcelona - 7/10*
A different romantic drama.


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2012)

*The English Patient [1996]* - *8/10*

**ing:* Ralph Fiennes, Juliette Binoche, Willem Dafoe, Kristin Scott Thomas & Naveen Andrews.

*Genre : *Romance/Drama/War.

*Awards:* 9 Oscars & 42 Others like Grammy, Bafta, Golden Globe etc.etc...


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2012)

d3p said:


> *The English Patient [1996]* - *8/10*
> 
> **ing:* Ralph Fiennes, Juliette Binoche, Willem Dafoe, Kristin Scott Thomas & Naveen Andrews.
> 
> ...



My favorite movie, the ending is the best. And the score is so good.


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2012)

^ Yes, the score is really nice. Story & screenplay is too much addictive. I watched this movies, sometimes back in 2008. Yesterday, just got my Original Copy from friend, who borrowed it quite a long time back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions on Who dunnit kind of thrillers/mystery?



the uninvited 
what lies beneath
100 feet


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 17, 2012)

*The Machinist - 8/10*
Another psychological thriller.I just love this kinda movies


----------



## nac (Mar 17, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> *The Machinist - 8/10*
> Another psychological thriller.I just love this kinda movies



If you like The Machinist, I guess you will also like these...

Lost Highway
The Ninth Gate
The Game
Fight Club
Mulholland Drive
Secret Window
The Number 23


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2012)

Had seen The Circus(Of charlie chaplin)its really good


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 17, 2012)

nac said:


> If you like The Machinist, I guess you will also like these...
> 
> Lost Highway
> The Ninth Gate
> ...



Thanks for recommending, let me check out those.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 17, 2012)

nac said:


> If you like The Machinist, I guess you will also like these...
> 
> *Mulholland Drive*



Oh yes 

I think you know why.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Orphan - 7.5/10*


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2012)

*Warrior -8/10*...awesome!!!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

*Ben-Hur (1959)*-9/10


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2012)

^^
Mmm....good one.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Mmm....good one.


Yup
Its based on the novel called  *Ben-Hur: A Tale of the Christ Novel* by *Lew Wallace*


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2012)

^^
Watch 10 Commandments. Charlton Heston again. It also has Yul Bryner as the Pharaoh. Excellent. It is amazing how they did the 10 plagues.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2012)

*Drive 7/10*

Boring.

Only thing worked for me for Drive is its background score. Good songs.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Watch 10 Commandments. Charlton Heston again. It also has Yul Bryner as the Pharaoh. Excellent. It is amazing how they did the 10 plagues.



Ok will check it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Drive 7/10*
> 
> Boring.



Boring and you give 7 ?

My ratings are like this

9.5    - masterpiece
9       - amazing
8,8.5 - great
7,7.5 - good
6/6.5 - okay
5,5.5 - mediocore
4,4.5 - bad


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2012)

Boring because its...well sloooow.

And it deserves 7 because of good background score, good acting and cinematography.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2012)

*Terminator 1 (1984): 8/10*
good story connecting to sequel T2.

James Cameroon,Steven Spielberg & Micheal Bay are Top Class


----------



## R2K (Mar 18, 2012)

Sex Drive (2008) - IMDb
8/10 for the crude comedy. Several ROFL moments


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello, I like Thriller/Horro-Suspense Movies (Murder Mysteries etc.) Based in a Mansion/Island or other closed environments.
I remember once there was this CID 111 Episode where they solved a murder mystery in 111 Minutes. 

I liked Agatha Christle's Poirot: Murder on the Orient Express

Any suggestions for Movies like these?
Thanks in advance! Ill really appreciate some help. Exams over, getting bored at home!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 18, 2012)

R2K said:


> Sex Drive (2008) - IMDb
> 8/10 for the crude comedy. Several ROFL moments



Yes It was fun


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2012)

The Secret of Moonacre : 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2012)

*Adam's Rib 7.5/10*

Courtroom drama....its different!
Check it out.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

Kahaani- 9.2/10- Nice suspense/ thriller movie like 22 se srabon.I liked it.I must mention Saswata Chatterjee acting was out of the world, parambrata and Kharaj did very well too.
Now eagerly waiting for *Abar Bomkesh by Anjan Dutta* releasing on 23rd March  hureey 
Kahaani (2012) - IMDb


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 18, 2012)

*The Illusionist - 7/10*
The movie was good but the mystery wasnt that good, it was predictable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Hello, I like Thriller/Horro-Suspense Movies (Murder Mysteries etc.) Based in a Mansion/Island or other closed environments.



1408
Midnight Meat Train
The Uninvited


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2012)

*Kahani 8/10*
A Definite must watch. Surprise to see such good movie coming from Bollywood. 
It's been long time since I saw a good Suspense/Thriller movie in Hindi and that too which is not inspired from Hollywood.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Insomnia - 6.5/10*
I expected more, but it was not that good.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Mar 20, 2012)

guys kindly suggest me some good and spine chilling horror movies.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Hmmmm...I'm not alone



I have watched it 6 times!!! EVen has its DVD


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 20, 2012)

Se7en :: 7/10

IMDB rates it at 8.7 but it is 7 IMO. Obviously it is above average movie in fact a good watch...

Saw this particular and any movie after long time.. Hopefully will clear a good amount of pile this time before I again start any Tv-series


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2012)

Rahim said:


> I have watched it 6 times!!! EVen has its DVD



Don't tempt me...warna main aj hi do-bar dekh lunga.

I also bought d DVD.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Kaun si movie hai bhai ?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 20, 2012)

^^Rockstar


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 20, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Se7en :: 7/10
> 
> IMDB rates it at 8.7 but it is 7 IMO. Obviously it is above average movie in fact a good watch...
> 
> Saw this particular and any movie after long time.. Hopefully will clear a good amount of pile this time before I again start any Tv-series



Yeah..It was not that great IMO too.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2012)

Just finished with the movie *"Super"*, which I got by mistake trying to find Super 8, the Spielberg's movie. But a "mistake" I don't regret!

The lead actor is "Rainn Wilson", who I totally adore as his character of "Dwight Schrute" in "The Office". 

It's not a "feel happy" movie per se and has a lot of "gore" and swearing, but I liked the Dark Humor in this sociopathic movie! I think I will watch it again soon.


----------



## nac (Mar 21, 2012)

After watching Emma Stone's performance in the movie Easy A, I wanted to watch her movie The Help. Recently I watched it, it was a good one. Movies which are similar to The Help,

The Great Debaters
The Color Purple
The Help
A Time To Kill
Mississippi Burning
Schindler's List
Australia
The Chamber

If you guys like any of these, may like this move.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2012)

*The A Team - 8/10*
Good entertainer.


----------



## d3p (Mar 22, 2012)

*Yesman [2008] - 7/10.

*ing: Jim Carrey, Zooey Deschanel.

Comedy, Drama & Romance & well packed entertainer*

*g2york.org/wp-content/uploads/yes.jpeg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 22, 2012)

Rockstar-9/10


----------



## KDroid (Mar 22, 2012)

*Transformers *- 6.5/10

Not that good. I had expected a better Movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions on Who dunnit kind of thrillers/mystery?



Guys?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



Case 39 - Horror


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2012)

*The Awakening - 6.5/10*


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Yesman [2008] - 7/10.
> 
> *ing: Jim Carrey, Zooey Deschanel.
> 
> *


*

yes *


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2012)

*Hugo-8/10*
Hugo is an orphan boy living in the walls of a train station in 1930s Paris. He learned to fix clocks and other gadgets from his father and uncle which he puts to use keeping the train station clocks running. The only thing that he has left that connects him to his dead father is an automaton (mechanical man) that doesn't work without a special key which Hugo needs to find to unlock the secret he believes it contains. On his adventures, he meets with a shopkeeper, George Melies, who works in the train station and his adventure-seeking god-daughter. Hugo finds that they have a surprising connection to his father and the automaton, and he discovers it unlocks some memories the old man has buried inside regarding his past.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2012)

Saw Rango today-8/10
Voice acting really good.
VFX-I guess one the best in animation movies,Brilliant


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Mar 22, 2012)

Saw John Carter really enjoyed it .
IMDB 7.1
Decent movies.
[YOUTUBE]6Rf55GTEZ_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2012)

^^Heards its kiddish


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 23, 2012)

john carter was horible...saw in imax 3d...waste of money


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

Booked tickets for John Carter 3D for this weekend


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Triangle - 7/10*
A psychological thriller.Its interesting through out but not that great at the end.Still a 7.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

I heard Agent Vinod is flop!


----------



## R2K (Mar 23, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Yesman [2008] - 7/10.
> 
> *ing: Jim Carrey, Zooey Deschanel.
> 
> ...



Watched it an year ago...
A comedy movie which is entertaining as well as inspiring at the same time


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

*Agent Vinod* - 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^Heards its kiddish


^^+1


gopi_vbboy said:


> john carter was horible...saw in imax 3d...waste of money


Wouldn't agree with you more on this.


amjath said:


> Booked tickets for John Carter 3D for this weekend


How much did that cost you? 
You were better of going to McDonald's.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2012)

Agent Vinod 5/10

Its another Azaan only difference is that things are explained more here comparing to Azaan!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

5 on 10??
I read it got 1


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2012)

Its not that bad to get 1....


----------



## Tenida (Mar 24, 2012)

Agent Vinod -2.5/10 
4/10 is what it deserve.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

john carter 5/10.....so disappointed with this movie...saw it in imax 3d & it was boring as hell...was so looking forward to seeing this for almost a year...sigh



dashing.sujay said:


> *Agent Vinod* - 7/10



wow...really...most of the reviews i read its average at best...what did u so like about this movie?


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Agent Vinod -2.5/10




Should be in must not watch thread.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 24, 2012)

its requested for the guys who rates any movie below 6 to give some proper reason with it too(If it will be liked by a certain kind of audiences only etc etc).Otherwise if you feel its not at all watchable for any kind of audiences then kindly put it in the must not thread.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> Should be in must not watch thread.



Yes


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2012)

*Tin Yaari Katha (Story of three friends)*: Bengali; Piece of life movie. Good but not great.

*13 Assassins 8/10*

Last 30 minutes takes the movie to different level. Prior to that its a heavy movie with ideologies and etc.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Mar 25, 2012)

Dark city


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 25, 2012)

^^
I hated that movie to the core.
*Cloverfield - 6/10*
The narration is in first person mode, events recorded by a video camera.It was like playing Metro 2033


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 25, 2012)

Watched Kahaani & loved it...


----------



## Skud (Mar 25, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *13 Assassins 8/10*
> 
> Last 30 minutes takes the movie to different level. Prior to that its a heavy movie with ideologies and etc.




I had started watching it, but then got bored. Will watch again today.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

^I also watched it half but stopped bcoz lots of subtitles lines were missing


----------



## R2K (Mar 25, 2012)

The Descendants (2011) - IMDb 
7/10
Well...according to me it comes in the list of movies that I liked but have no idea "WHY". There is no catching storyline nor good acting but still watched it without getting bored 

IMDb - Little Miss Sunshine (2006)
8/10
Well...You really get to learn a lot from this movie... loved it


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 25, 2012)

The HELP - 8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

*Kill Zone (2005) - 7/10*
Donnie Yen is really awesome....good movie ending fights are Yen's speciality


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2012)

*Abar Bomkesh*- 8.5/10


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Hanna : 8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

*Pandorum (2009) - 7/10*
excellent Sci-fi movie...sound effect was spooky & ending was gr8


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Letters to Juliet............8/10

Ending is meh but the story is nice.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2012)

*Attack the gas station*  3rd time.

Always cheers me up!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Zodiac - 8.5/10*
Simply great!! A must watch even though its lengthy and lagged a little in middle. Another mystery movie to my favourites.
This one is far more better than the 'se7en'.


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2012)

John Carter really disappointing except that dog like creature i love it


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Pandorum (2009) - 7/10*
> excellent Sci-fi movie...sound effect was spooky & ending was gr8


This one was good. 




rhitwick said:


> *Attack the gas station*  3rd time.
> 
> Always cheers me up!



Funneh !


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2012)

*Haywire 7/10*...bit slow in between but really good action.


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 26, 2012)

John Carter 3d - 2/10,should have stayed in home,wasted 500 bucks on this $#!t


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 26, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> john carter 5/10.....so disappointed with this movie...saw it in imax 3d & it was boring as hell...was so looking forward to seeing this for almost a year...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> wow...really...most of the reviews i read its average at best...what did u so like about this movie?





amjath said:


> John Carter really disappointing except that dog like creature i love it





y2karthik said:


> John Carter 3d - 2/10,should have stayed in home,wasted 500 bucks on this $#!t





gopi_vbboy said:


> john carter was horible...saw in imax 3d...waste of money


I watched this one on my birthday and I felt wasted 2 hours on this crap!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 26, 2012)

*The Da Vinci Code - 7.5/10*
I really loved the background scores. Some of them were in the game Assassins creed.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 26, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> John Carter 3d - 2/10,should have stayed in home,wasted 500 bucks on this $#!t



yh felt like when the fk is this movie gonna end but wasted 200bucks on it though


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2012)

*A Bridge Too Far (1977)*- 8/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Donnie Darko -*
No rating, not my cup of tea.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2012)

^From time to time you have proved that you don't like brainfcuk type movies but you always end up watching 'em.


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2012)

^^lol////


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2012)

Tekken : Blood Vengeance. 8/10
The Right Stuff : 9/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 27, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^From time to time you have proved that you don't like brainfcuk type movies but you always end up watching 'em.



No man its not at all like that. I liked many movies like that but few are dull. 

Movies I liked
The matrix
Inception
Shutter Island
Fight club
Zodiac
The girl with the dragon tattoo
The butterfly effect
The sixth sense
The machinist
etc..

The movies I didnt like

se7en
Dark city
V for vendetta
serenity
donnie darko
etc..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2012)

*Ek main aur ekk tu 6/10*

Its a remake of "Jab we met" only not that heavy but more lite than that. After interval the movie feels no more convincing.

But, I would really appreciate two things:
1>The blast out scene of Imran Khan at dinner party
2>Good cinematography and whoever decides set arrangement. A very good talent there.

And yes...and open ending.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Worng turn serier,must watch if you have strong heart.i vomit once while watching WT 3.


----------



## eggman (Mar 28, 2012)

^I hated that movie!
I saw what they tried to do, but ALLLLLLL the jokes they used felt flat on me! I meant ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of them. I(and my gf, and most of the people in the theater) didn't laugh at all at them. It was a torture.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Worng turn serier,must watch if you have strong heart.i vomit once while watching WT 3.



watch Hatchet 1 & 2 u will forget Wrong Turn


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Case 39 - Horror



Thanks for the recommendation. It was a good movie.
*7/10*


----------



## dbhaumik (Mar 28, 2012)

Movie Name: The Bourne Identity
Language:English
Genre: Hacking stuff/thriller


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2012)

dbhaumik said:


> Genre: Hacking stuff



Can't control me...(and pardon me) but.... LOL


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 28, 2012)

dbhaumik said:


> Movie Name: The Bourne Identity
> Language:English
> Genre: Hacking stuff/thriller



 i dont know why am chuckling at this one


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 28, 2012)

Any one has any news on kung fu panda 3rd part release date?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Any one has any news on kung fu panda 3rd part release date?



1st April 2014.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> No man its not at all like that. I liked many movies like that but few are dull.
> 
> Movies I liked
> The matrix
> ...


How could you not like v for vendetta????


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2012)

*Ghost 7/10*

A classic movie. They could make stage shows of it, opera, any medium...it would be as popular as the movie.

Recommended.

Whoopi Goldberg won the Oscar for it. Well deserved.


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2012)

^ I like the movie Ghost, more than that I like Demi Moore in that movie. She was lovely in that movie...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2012)

Kahaani. Good movie and it mentiined Two places which is close to my home  Ekbalpur Nursing Home is a stone throw away from my home and Triangular Park is near my sasuraal...lol


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> How could you not like v for vendetta????



I didnt find that movie interesting.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Ghost 7/10*
> 
> A classic movie. They could make stage shows of it, opera, any medium...it would be as popular as the movie.
> 
> ...



Hey rhitwick, do you have any suggestions on some good horror flicks?
I remember some time ago someone here posted about some good horror flicks.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 28, 2012)

'I am legend ' starring Will Smith.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

dbhaumik said:


> Movie Name: The Bourne Identity
> Language:English
> Genre: Hacking stuff/thriller



The movie is great no doubt. Even I watched it yesterday on Star Movies. But what did he hack? You can call it secret service stuff if you want. Not hacking


----------



## quan chi (Mar 28, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> The movies I didnt like
> 
> se7en
> Dark city
> ...


I didnt wanted to comment but still...
He meant these only.The ones you liked is less on complex or say drama and more on thrilling elements.
The list here on the other hand is more drama and less thrill.Honestly the first three in this list are better than the movies from the first list.

But no problem tastes differ.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 28, 2012)

I dont think its about complexity, matrix,inception fight club, shutter island etc are not that less complex but more thrilling.Even if its brainfvck, that should be entertaining.
No fvckin is good if it is not enjoyable


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> I dont think its about complexity, matrix,inception fight club, shutter island etc are not that less complex but more thrilling.Even if its brainfvck, that should be entertaining.
> No fvckin is good if it is not enjoyable


Dude I've a task for you.

Could you please watch *"Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind"*. The movie is very close to my heart and I rarely recommend it to people for the fear they may not understand the movie.

But, I now want your opinion. Could you try?


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2012)

I watched that movie already and I had posted that.
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1602674-post13695.html

I gave 7.5 only.I liked the beginning, the concept, kates character and the imaginary sequences etc. But overall the movie was not that great also less in entertainment factor and the ending was not that good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Hey rhitwick, do you have any suggestions on some good horror flicks?
> I remember some time ago someone here posted about some good horror flicks.



u want only horror or horror + gore


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

Scary movie series


----------



## rahul_c (Mar 29, 2012)

Movies I liked-
The dark knight (I have watched this atleast 10 times )
300
The last exorcism
Limitless
Up
Megamind
Zombieland


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

^Check out Rango nice VFX works in it


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u want only horror or horror + gore


A very good question. Preferably No GORE!


serpent16 said:


> Scary movie series


I heard they are piece of crap.


rahul_c said:


> Movies I liked-
> The dark knight (I have watched this atleast 10 times )
> 300
> *The last exorcism*
> ...


Looks like I have couple of horror movies here in this list.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> A very good question. Preferably No GORE!
> 
> I heard they are piece of crap.
> 
> Looks like I have couple of horror movies here in this list.



The Uninvited
Next Door
What Lies Beneath
Black Water
Rogue
Insidious
Don't be Afraid of the Dark
The Unborn


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> The Uninvited
> Next Door
> What Lies Beneath
> Black Water
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. Already watched Insidious. Will check out the others!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> The Uninvited
> Next Door
> What Lies Beneath
> Black Water
> ...


Good clean list.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Good clean list.



Yeh Clean kya hai bhaiyya?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Yeh Clean kya hai bhaiyya?


No gore...


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2012)

*The Vow - 6.5/10*
A simple, nice romantic comedy having one of my favourite actress, Rachel McAdams.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just Watched Wrath Of Titans in 3D . Movie was pretty bad and dull .There was no (real) plot , but it was an improvement over the last one. But that aint saying much . Liam Neeson , Sam Worthington , Ralph Fiennes all were Ok ish in there role , but 3D looked very good and was pretty intense.

5/10

Offtopic Question : Guys , whats the price of a 3D ticket in your place . Here 3D was even cheaper than 2D . I got Three tickets for 360 (120*3) and 2D Agent Vinod was 135 per ticket. 
No extra money for 3D .


----------



## asingh (Mar 31, 2012)

Paan Singh Tomar : 10/10

Excellent movie, done really really well. The back ground score was superb, and the editing was crisp. Once the lights came back on, I could actually see the audience with sad faces.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Hard Candy - 6/10*


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 1, 2012)

The Libertine.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 1, 2012)

*poltergeist*
Not a horror movie but a thriller.Some movies never gets old.This is one example.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 1, 2012)

Abar Byomkesh. A one time watch for bengali movie lover.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 1, 2012)

the hunger games-7/10.....not bad...have read the book & pretty good job at making a movie out of it...


----------



## asingh (Apr 1, 2012)

Agneepath 2012 : 0/10. Stopped it after and hour. What a lame fest.

Every one is over - acting, or looking idiotic. Totally warped story line.


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

eh... why it is in must watched movie thread then?


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 1, 2012)

This has been used as a thread like "Movies you recently watched" for so long.


----------



## puneetgarg (Apr 1, 2012)

Ekk Deewana Tha 

Long but worth a watch.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> eh... why it is in must watched movie thread then?



Because its completely his idea.People out there gave opposite review.



ajai5777 said:


> This has been used as a thread like "Movies you recently watched" for so long.



Wont complain.A lot of posts has been made regarding this on previous pages.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 1, 2012)

asingh said:


> Paan Singh Tomar : 10/10
> 
> Excellent movie, done really really well. The back ground score was superb, and the editing was crisp. Once the lights came back on, I could actually see the audience with sad faces.



this should be posted here in bold & larger font 
i really expect this magnificent movie to be released on blu-ray as well.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

puneetgarg said:


> Ekk Deewana Tha
> 
> Long but worth a watch.



Ahh its too boring to watch. The story was stretched  unnecessarily without any reason


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Ahh its too boring to watch. The story was stretched  unnecessarily without any reason



Try to catch the original telugu version "Yem maya chesave". Loved that movie. Samantha was awesome!

This hindi version was single handedly wasted by Prateik Babbar. And, Amy Jackson was given such a strong character. She's cute but not a convincing actor.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2012)

Can someone post some good movies which will give me good HD Experience on my latest Samsung LED TV.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks buddy...will try in this coming weekend.



ajayritik said:


> Can someone post some good movies which will give me good HD Experience on my latest Samsung LED TV.



Try some Animation like Coraline,UP and Astroboy.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Thanks buddy...will try in this coming weekend.



this was meant for?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2012)

^^for rhitwick's post


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *A Siberian film* - This one crosses all the limits of gore. Some scenes are way too explicit and disgusting. I am kinda immune to anything gory and I was expecting this, but still few things were way too obscene and gory. I haven't watched Salo or 120 days of Sodom but I am sure this one leaves them far behind. Direction and background score was sleek. Script, thought different, was far too stretched.



are u talking abt this movie A Serbian Film (2010) - IMDb


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Changeling - 7.5/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone post some good movies which will give me good HD Experience on my latest Samsung LED TV.


Guys?


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



Watchmen


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 3, 2012)

^^
District 9


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2012)

@Ajayritik,
All transformers movies
All Spider man 1080P
All Batman 1080P
All Transporter 1080PA
All Matrix 1080P
All LOTR 1080P
A-Team
Die Hard 4.0
Bond movies since Golden Eye
Animations (The incredibles, How to train your dragon Kung fu panda etc...)

What is my base of recommending these...

Movies full of color and fast movements. Mostly good cinematography...

Oh ho...if I don't mention "Motorcycle Diary" the list in incomplete.

There...watch 'em


----------



## a_medico (Apr 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> are u talking abt this movie A Serbian Film (2010) - IMDb



Yes. Same movie.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 3, 2012)

Wrath of Titans -8.5/10
Amazing Movie.Nice 3D shots(The movie wasnt full screen,The theater showed it in around 3/4th screen).
Amazing VFX works.
Must see


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> Watchmen


Thanks!


ajai5777 said:


> ^^
> District 9


Already watched! 


rhitwick said:


> @Ajayritik,
> All transformers movies
> All Spider man 1080P
> All Batman 1080P
> ...



Thanks for the list rhitwick!


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 3, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Yes. Same movie.



A Serbian Film (2010)
Yeah i watch this movie man, i was fully prepared for it and yes it was disturbing. Good watch 

Naboer (2005)
Some fella recommended this one too 
This was brainfcuk one ;")
I enjoyed it...

Gandu
I think 90% people dont know about this one, it was also good but disturbing yes...

I love brainfcuk ones  
Ive seen the usual suspect in this genre, anymore to add?
Few months back some one mentioned Old Boy (2003) but it was chinese so i skip it. 

Please recommend some brainfcuk ones, Im now OK with foreign languages(other than English)

*@ ajayritik*

you gotta watch Avatar on LEDs man 
Also some more

Fast and Furious
Rango
Star wars Saga
Aliens


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't watched any 1080p movie till date


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I haven't watched any 1080p movie till date


same here...max was 720p mkv


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> same here...max was 720p mkv



Did you watched avatar ? (just guessing )


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Did you watched avatar ? (just guessing )



No...i kind of hate that movie seeing those creatures...but many others i watched...
Machinist
Matrix
Dark Knight
Public Enemy
..

Its just 700 mb mkv or mp4 file. Looks awsome watching on galaxy S2 or LCD TV


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2012)

How can you hate avatar? 

I slept while watching dark night. Tried watching second time, had to turn off the laptop. Only movie in my life which I couldn't watch fully.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 3, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> I love brainfcuk ones
> Ive seen the usual suspect in this genre, anymore to add?
> Few months back some one mentioned Old Boy (2003) but it was chinese so i skip it.
> 
> Please recommend some brainfcuk ones, Im now OK with foreign languages(other than English)



You can watch _Oldboy_ now. As you don't like Chinese, it actually is a Korean movie.

Try _Triangle_.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 3, 2012)

*The Usual Suspects - 8/10*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2012)

a_medico said:


> You can watch _Oldboy_ now. As you don't like Chinese, it actually is a Korean movie.
> 
> Try _Triangle_.



No man its sick movie...not recommended


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 3, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> I love brainfcuk ones
> Ive seen the usual suspect in this genre, anymore to add?
> Few months back some one mentioned Old Boy (2003) but it was chinese so i skip it.
> 
> Please recommend some brainfcuk ones, Im now OK with foreign languages(other than English)



I have a list for you

Shutter Island
Inception
The matrix
Zodiac
Fight Club
Butterfly Effect
Triangle
The prestige
The Island
Source Code
Black Swan
The sixth sense
The girl with the dragon tattoo
The Machinist


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 3, 2012)

add *The Fountain* to that list ^^

When I watched Shutter Island - kaha sey kya ho gaya


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2012)

Paan Singh Tomar- 10/10
About real *Paan Singh Tomar*


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Perfect Sense - 7/10*
I felt like I was also going to lose the senses.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ I totally love that movie. And the ending is just perfect!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2012)

*Shawshank Redemption* My wife suddenly asked me for the movie and boy i was surprised as she likes Twilight kind of movies. She saw it on imdb top list. She lived the movie but aftrr watching it so many times myself i dont think its a great mobie to occupy such high position. A good movie indeed but not special or ground breaking.

Are there abusive language in Paan Singh Tomar? I ask bvoz i dont wanna watch vulgar movies with my sweetheart.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2012)

*Grudge 7/10.*
I liked the movie till the end but when they reveal the actual thing about the ghost I felt it was lame. Climax could have been better.
I remember a year ago or before someone had posted some good asian horror movies Korean or Japanese I don't remember can someone please post them.

Wish there was a good 3D horror movie as well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2012)

Rahim said:


> *Shawshank Redemption* My wife suddenly asked me for the movie and boy i was surprised as she likes Twilight kind of movies. She saw it on imdb top list. She lived the movie but aftrr watching it so many times myself i dont think its a great mobie to occupy such high position. A good movie indeed but not special or ground breaking.
> 
> Are there abusive language in Paan Singh Tomar? I ask bvoz i dont wanna watch vulgar movies with my sweetheart.



Exactly my feelings!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> When I watched Shutter Island - *kaha sey kya ho gaya *


I didn't understand what you are saying?


pratik385 said:


> This was brainfcuk one ;")
> I love brainfcuk ones
> Please recommend some brainfcuk ones,
> *@ ajayritik*
> ...


Yeah Brain Fcuk kya hota hai? Can someone enlighten me on this?
Thanks for the suggestions pratik


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't understand what you are saying?
> 
> Yeah Brain Fcuk kya hota hai? Can someone enlighten me on this?
> Thanks for the suggestions pratik


Watch *"Pi"* and report your feelings here.

Promise me you would finish the movie. And then I would explain you what is brainfcuk movie.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

Twilight series are not great I slept half the way while watching this movie even same feeling with stutter Island good movie to see when you have sleeping disorder boring like hell.



ajayritik said:


> *Grudge 7/10.*
> I liked the movie till the end but when they reveal the actual thing about the ghost I felt it was lame. Climax could have been better.
> I remember a year ago or before someone had posted some good asian horror movies Korean or Japanese I don't remember can someone please post them.
> 
> Wish there was a good 3D horror movie as well.



See ring series you will enjoy it.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Watch *"Pi"* and report your feelings here.
> 
> Promise me you would finish the movie. And then I would explain you what is brainfcuk movie.


Till I watch the movie atleast someone could explain me in brief!


Minion said:


> Twilight series are not great I slept half the way while watching this movie even same feeling with stutter Island good movie to see when you have sleeping disorder boring like hell.
> See ring series you will enjoy it.


Kuch to batao


----------



## braindead (Apr 4, 2012)

Minion said:


> ..... with stutter Island good movie to see when you have sleeping disorder boring like hell.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Till I watch the movie atleast someone could explain me in brief!
> 
> Kuch to batao



I mean if you like horror film you will enjoy watching ring 1 & ring 2.

other good movie 
The Thing.
Constantine.
Priest.
I Am Number 4


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 5, 2012)

*@ ajayritik *- do you have a blu-ray player ?

EDIT : PMed you


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 5, 2012)

*The Ghost Writer - 7/10*
A good mystery movie but it was extremely slow and I almost fell asleep in the middle of it.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys can you list some of the scariest movies? Till now i have experienced the only thing that scares me in a movie are sound effects.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

Minion said:


> The Thing.


Too much gore


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys can you list some of the scariest movies? Till now i have experienced the only thing that scares me in a movie are sound effects.



insidious
echo
paranormal activity
rec 1 & 2
descent 1 & 2


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys can you list some of the scariest movies? Till now i have experienced the only thing that scares me in a movie are sound effects.



The Amityville Horror
The Omen
28 weeks later
1408
The Exorcist


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> The Amityville Horror
> The Omen
> 28 weeks later
> 1408
> The Exorcist



28 days later

Play Dead Space game.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2012)

^P2
Red dragon
4bia (few stories are good)


one advice, don't watch them in a marathon. The chill factor would be gone. Give at least 1 day break between two movies.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys I had asked this question couple of months ago but didn't get much response.
So asking again.
I remember sometime back I watched a movie in which the heroine has a younger brother and a step mother. All of a sudden either in hospital or in her bedroom an opening comes which leads to hell. The Step mother is bad in this. Any idea what movie could this be? Quite a few times in the movie this opening/gate comes by itself. It was a horror genre movie. 

Can someone tell me which movie could this have been?



Niilesh said:


> Hey guys can you list some of the scariest movies? Till now i have experienced the only thing that scares me in a movie are sound effects.


Thanks Nilesh for your question even I was looking for some good horror movies to watch on my new LED TV.


Zangetsu said:


> insidious
> echo
> paranormal activity
> rec 1 & 2
> descent 1 & 2


Thanks Zangetsu


axes2t2 said:


> The Amityville Horror
> The Omen
> 28 weeks later
> 1408
> The Exorcist


Thanks axes2t2


Faun said:


> 28 days later
> 
> Play Dead Space game.


Thanks Faun


rhitwick said:


> ^P2
> Red dragon
> 4bia (few stories are good)
> one advice, don't watch them in a marathon. The chill factor would be gone. Give at least 1 day break between two movies.


Thanks rhitwick


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 6, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys can you list some of the scariest movies? Till now i have experienced the only thing that scares me in a movie are sound effects.



*The Shining*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 6, 2012)

hurt locker 10/10


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> insidious
> echo
> paranormal activity
> rec 1 & 2
> descent 1 & 2





axes2t2 said:


> The Amityville Horror
> The Omen
> 28 weeks later
> 1408
> The Exorcist





Faun said:


> 28 days later
> Play Dead Space game.





rhitwick said:


> ^P2
> Red dragon
> 4bia (few stories are good)
> 
> one advice, don't watch them in a marathon. The chill factor would be gone. Give at least 1 day break between two movies.


Thanx all 
BTW red dragon is horror movie?
and the story of 28 days later and 28 weeks later seems similar.. 

Omen, which one? The Omen (1976) - IMDb or IMDb - The Omen (2006)


----------



## digibrush (Apr 6, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *The Shining*



True scary movie...Directed by Stanley kubrick.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 6, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *The Shining*


8.5 /10 on IMDB seems promising...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

1408... it was greatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt..

nobody in my family could get its story correctly.. they kept teasing me for three weeks saying "daddy... daddy...." as the lil girl keeps calling his dad....

watch "back to the future trilogy"..... its greatttttttt..


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Someone recommend some good detective movies.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 6, 2012)

the usual suspects..
google it... as "detective movies"


----------



## digibrush (Apr 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Someone recommend some good detective movies.



Hitchcock is always best... 'North by Northwest', 'The Man Who Knew Too Much','Dial M for Murder'...'Marnie'...


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^
zodiac
The girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## quan chi (Apr 6, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *The Shining*



It is more of a psychological horror.Horror on the lower side.If you have read the novel by stephen king then it add as a plus point in understanding.Needs a bit of understanding and analysis.


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

digibrush said:


> Hitchcock is always best... 'North by Northwest', 'The Man Who Knew Too Much','Dial M for Murder'...'Marnie'...



Will look for those.




ajai5777 said:


> ^^
> zodiac
> The girl with the dragon tattoo



2nd one seen already, love it. 1st one trying to get hold on Sunday.


----------



## asingh (Apr 6, 2012)

Mi- IV


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I remember sometime back I watched a movie in which the heroine has a younger brother and a step mother. All of a sudden either in hospital or in her bedroom an opening comes which leads to hell. The Step mother is bad in this. Any idea what movie could this be? Quite a few times in the movie this opening/gate comes by itself. It was a horror genre movie.
> Can someone tell me which movie could this have been?



Guys?


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> BTW red dragon is horror movie?
> and the story of 28 days later and 28 weeks later seems similar..



Red dragon is hannibal lecter's series. It's not much of a horror movie but might be slightly disturbing and shocking.

28 days later is the first installment. Slow paced but rich content.
28 weeks later is second one. Fast paced, more generic stuff but still enjoyable.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2012)

The Girl With the dragon tattoo - 7/10

Disturbing.But good. Not gonna remember it.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 7, 2012)

Housefull 2 3.9/5.
I swear you will not stop Laughing before the interval,You might be even scared to sip in your Pepsi.After the interval its bit dragged,But still fun.
The whole theater couldn't Stop


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Apollo 13, The Green Mile, Green Zone, The Thin Red Line, Blood Diamond, Firewall, Batman Begins, Behind Enemy Lines...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2012)

Skud said:


> Someone recommend some good detective movies.



sherlock holmes 



ajayritik said:


> Guys I had asked this question couple of months ago but didn't get much response.
> So asking again.
> I remember sometime back I watched a movie in which the heroine has a younger brother and a step mother. All of a sudden either in hospital or in her bedroom an opening comes which leads to hell. The Step mother is bad in this. Any idea what movie could this be? Quite a few times in the movie this opening/gate comes by itself. It was a horror genre movie.
> 
> Can someone tell me which movie could this have been?



do u know any of the actor name in that movie then only its possible to tell the movie name


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 7, 2012)

watch DISTURBIA... its great movie..

anybody knows more movies like DISTURBIA?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 7, 2012)

quan chi said:


> It is more of a psychological horror.Horror on the lower side.If you have read the novel by stephen king then it add as a plus point in understanding.Needs a bit of understanding and analysis.



as per wiki, stephen didn't actually have any nice words to say on this film adaptation of his novel. i can understand the novel (ie, the 'source') must've had  the real substance, which the director seems to have been confused with, which is evident for an observant viewer of the movie (mixing psychological aspects with supernatural occurrences, without giving a determining shape to either of them).


----------



## R2K (Apr 7, 2012)

Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol (2011) - IMDb
8/10
Good action flick...( Well a combination of action with a ton of space age gadgets (except for iphones ) thrown in.
Also the only movie which didn't make India look like a sh!t hole. Actually I was amazed how Developed and clean it looked.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 7, 2012)

^^Only reason to that might be because it was not shot in India.


----------



## eggman (Apr 7, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> watch DISTURBIA... its great movie..
> 
> anybody knows more movies like DISTURBIA?



Rear window


----------



## R2K (Apr 7, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^^Only reason to that might be because it was not shot in India.



^^
Just look at the filming location of movie in IMDB link.
Even Dubai was looking bad than the Indian location. When in actual world its supposed to be quite the opposite


----------



## quan chi (Apr 7, 2012)

asingh said:


> Agneepath 2012 : 0/10. Stopped it after and hour. What a lame fest.
> 
> Every one is over - acting, or looking idiotic. Totally warped story line.



Not that bad.
Cinematography is quite good. Acting wise its ok.But thats it.The director must have forgotten that he is not directing a daily serial. 
The film has been dragged too much unnecessarily.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 7, 2012)

@R2K what I remember They were supposed to come to india for shoot but plan changed because of security reason as I recall, and finally they made Set's at Vancouver. Where actually movie was shot,


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 8, 2012)

*12 monkeys - 7.5/10*


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Not that bad.
> Cinematography is quite good. Acting wise its ok.But thats it.The director must have forgotten that he is not directing a daily serial.
> The film has been dragged too much unnecessarily.



yea...but it follows a particular pattern...after something good happens immediately something bad happens...


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 8, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> ^^Only reason to that might be because it was not shot in India.





clmlbx said:


> @R2K what I remember They were supposed to come to india for shoot but plan changed because of security reason as I recall, and finally they made Set's at Vancouver. Where actually movie was shot,






> ... Filming took place in Dubai, Prague, Moscow, Mumbai, Bangalore and Vancouver. ...





> ... and the battle between Hunt and Hendricks in a Mumbai automated multi-level parking garage (which was constructed over a six-month period just for the film). The film climax scene was shot in Sun TV office, Bengaluru, India. ...



[en.wikipedia.org]


----------



## quan chi (Apr 8, 2012)

abhidev said:


> yea...but it follows a particular pattern...after something good happens immediately something bad happens...



The original ageepath was also not that good.But atleast that has some awesome and funny dialogues.Even the cinematography there was also good.But amitabh and danny were truly amazing!Far superior than the new one.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 8, 2012)

watched 3 even though din know the language,is quite good


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Not that bad.
> Cinematography is quite good. Acting wise its ok.But thats it.The director must have forgotten that he is not directing a daily serial.
> The film has been dragged too much unnecessarily.



Don't know man...my observations in 1 hour were:

1. Sanjay Dutt looked stupid and was way way over acting.
2. PC hardly looked / acted like a Marathi girl. Though she is hot. 
3. Hritik, was dry as an Oak tree. Just a misfit. The type of character they tried to throw on him, and a flavor of Mithun in Prem Pratigya. See that.
4. The editing was bad.
5. Story flow was lame.


------------------

Saw: Don 2

I will give this a whooping 9/10. It had it all. Plus PC, looked like a nice biscuit. What a tight package. Action scenes well down, superb background score. And a nice twist of lemon at the end.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 8, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> watched 3 even though din know the language,is quite good



 
I watched it in the first day itself. It was a pathetic movie and a big flop.


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2012)

quan chi said:


> The original ageepath was also not that good.But atleast that has some awesome and funny dialogues.Even the cinematography there was also good.But amitabh and danny were truly amazing!Far superior than the new one.



Yea, initially when it was released it came with a gruff voice for Amitabh. That did not go too well with the audience, and within a week they released Agneepath with his "original" voice.  I have both versions with me...!   The movie was a commercial flop, and forgotten. But later on down the years, it picked up a cult status, and for some god-forsaken reason it is now considered a classic. Amitabh, raked the National Award for it, and Mithun Da, got the Filmfare....!

I consider this the "BladeRunner" of Bollywood.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 8, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> I watched it in the first day itself. It was a pathetic movie and a big flop.



well to each his own


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 8, 2012)

guys any suggestion for good war movies apart from saving private ryan and hurt locker


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> guys any suggestion for good war movies apart from saving private ryan and hurt locker



Enemy at the Gates.


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2012)

asingh said:


> I consider this the "BladeRunner" of Bollywood.



First time I see someone sharing the same thought about Bladerunner.



gopi_vbboy said:


> guys any suggestion for good war movies apart from saving private ryan and hurt locker



List will go on and on. Here I am listing some of war time movies I like. Including TV series and other language movies.

Band of Brothers
The English Patient
Schindler's List
The Pianist
Defiance
The Boy in the Striped Pajamas
Life is Beautiful
Downfall
The Counterfeiters
Letters from Iwo Jima
Enemy at the Gates
Braveheart
Ran


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> guys any suggestion for good war movies apart from saving private ryan and hurt locker



Top of my head:

Apocalypse Now
Thin Red Line
Platoon
Where Eagles Dare (excellent cast)
The Guns of Navarone
Black Hawk Down (duh!!)
The Killings Fields
The Deer Hunters
Saving Private Ryan
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## sky770 (Apr 8, 2012)

u want some real stuff?
try a documentary: Restrepo

RiP - Director


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 8, 2012)

thannks nac,axes ,asingh and sky770


----------



## quan chi (Apr 9, 2012)

asingh said:


> Yea, initially when it was released it came with a gruff voice for Amitabh. That did not go too well with the audience, and within a week they released Agneepath with his "original" voice.  I have both versions with me...!   The movie was a commercial flop, and forgotten. But later on down the years, it picked up a cult status, and for some god-forsaken reason it is now considered a classic. Amitabh, raked the National Award for it, and Mithun Da, got the Filmfare....!
> 
> I consider this the "BladeRunner" of Bollywood.



Lol where can i get that or see that original voice version?I think i have seen the gruff version.

Btw i agree with you to a certain extent about the new agneepath.If you have seen the old one then really i would say in the new one the hero and the villain looked plain stupid.Even the direction is very bad or slow unnecessarily.

But if you mask the original one then i would say it is just ok.



axes2t2 said:


> Enemy at the Gates.



Classic and one of the best.Jude Law with Joseph Fiennes & "major König" were Phenomenal.and those famous sniper moments!!
No doubt call of duty series adapted scenes from this movie twice in their games.


----------



## asingh (Apr 9, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Lol where can i get that or see that original voice version?I think i have seen the gruff version.



The gruff one is the original one.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2012)

so many people watching so many movies.... :sigh:

Whoever names Hitchcock... you've found the best thriller maker. Watch his all movies
Psycho
Birds
North by northwest
Rope
Vertigo
Strangers on a train

and much more.

And, both the Agneepath are lame movies. Latest one is lamer. story ki koi ma-bahen nahi hai. 3hrs of torture. If you have noticed they used bright colors whenever possible. Dark/ash color when in action sequences. Just to keep people excited.

I tried to watch old one again after watching new version. I again understood why I did not like it earlier.

You know what I missed most in new version...drama. Old one was stupid but had larger than life characters and matching dialogs. This version is toned down in all aspect but action scenes.


About "Red Dragon". Its not a conventional horror but scary enough.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2012)

*Housefull 2 5/10.*
Movie was quite silly except for few comic moments.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Grey 

thriller/suspense + unexpected ending = 8/10


----------



## abhidev (Apr 9, 2012)

quan chi said:


> The original ageepath was also not that good.But atleast that has some awesome and funny dialogues.Even the cinematography there was also good.But amitabh and danny were truly amazing!Far superior than the new one.



I loved that movie...and have watched it countless times....i liked it and Amitabh was truly amazing..no doubt abt it.


----------



## asingh (Apr 9, 2012)

MI IV: Seemed like a lame Harry Potter movie. Crap.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 9, 2012)

*Houseful - 7/10*
It's that kind of movie in which you have to relax and stop applying your mind and just enjoy the flow. Not a must watch but a decent movie. It's not a movie you will watch for a story.

*1408 - 8.5/10*
Awesome movie. Thanx for recommending.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

asingh said:


> MI IV: Seemed like a lame Harry Potter movie. Crap.



True, I found Agent Vinod better than MI 4.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> True, I found Agent Vinod better than MI 4.


Really 
I have watched MI4 till now... Wondering if i should


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

MI or MI*4* ? 



Niilesh said:


> Really
> I have watched *MI4* till now... Wondering if i should


......


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 9, 2012)

^ yes MI4 - Mission impossible four. Does space really matter?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't see that.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 9, 2012)

This post is for everyone who didnt liked MI4.
(I dont meant to force you to like it.)
The main reason is simple most you have not watched it in a theater.
Another example is avatar.
There are some movies which are meant to be watched in a theater.This MI has balance in everything from story to action.Yeah india part was completely unnecessary and was dragged in for what reasons i dont know.

Anyways this movie is enjoyed better if seen in an IMAX theater.If i remember correctly that bruj khalifa scene was shot using an IMAX camera.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

FYKI I watched it in theatre.


----------



## asingh (Apr 9, 2012)

quan chi said:


> This post is for everyone who didnt liked MI4.
> (I dont meant to force you to like it.)
> The main reason is simple most you have not watched it in a theater.
> Another example is avatar.
> ...



It had no story, and the acting was lame. Plus TC, looks way way too old for roles like this. There was total unbalance here to be honest. The ending was so so stupid, and showing a character from the prior part. And not to say Ethan's emotional touch was pathetic also.

From Part1, they have been taking control of mainframe computers, and having a picnic. Heck, even our own DON does that now. We need something novel. Nothing enterprising and new here. The table served the same old meal. Cold and bland.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> FYKI I watched it in theatre.



Try to understand my post. i have also mentioned an imax dome. Moreover i did'nt said all of you.



asingh said:


> It had no story, and the acting was lame. Plus TC, looks way way too old for roles like this. There was total unbalance here to be honest. The ending was so so stupid, and showing a character from the prior part. And not to say Ethan's emotional touch was pathetic also.
> 
> From Part1, they have been taking control of mainframe computers, and having a picnic. Heck, even our own DON does that now. We need something novel. Nothing enterprising and new here. The table served the same old meal. Cold and bland.



Lol if you say this then what will you say to MI2.It was such a hit whereas its story and execution is purely garbage!Only the actions were spectacular.

MI3 on the other hand had somewhat ok action with a comparatively good story.

But atleast i found this one better than the others.Then again MI1 for me is still the best!


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2012)

^^
I found this worst of the lot.



At least John Woo, has a sense of timing for camera. His action scenes alone make the movie shine. 

I almost fell off my chair, when they waltz into the Kremlin.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 10, 2012)

asingh said:


> ^^
> I found this worst of the lot.
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly i am not denying the fact.Infact that is all what MI 2 offers.Thats why it was a hit!Other than that it has nothing.

Anyways there is nothing wrong as views differ.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 10, 2012)

Ironically, MI4 has better ratings on IMDB than the other three. 

I liked the first one. IMO, MI1 > MI4 > MI 3 > MI 2


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Ironically, MI4 has better ratings on IMDB than the other three.
> 
> I liked the first one. IMO, MI1 > MI4 > MI 3 > MI 2



Ironically Justin Beiber is more popular than other talented bands.

Same case in bollywood movies.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2012)

hmm... watched MI4 in hindi 
pirated handheld print, in a volvo, nothing I could do about that, came after a Don 2 and Kahani
locations were pretty cool, could have had more action, would have been much better if  directed Priyadarshan, but I still enjoyed it more than MI3 and MI


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2012)

I liked MI 2 and 3. 
Also IMO adding simon pegg in the main team as the "tech guy" was not a good idea. That black guy in MI3 would have been a better choice. Simon pegg is more of a comedy guy and even though he was trying to be funny in the movie, it looked miserable to say the least.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

*The adventure of Tintin*- 9/10
Is this real or animation movie!! But still, it looked almost like a real movie. Total masterpiece.

*Nobel thief*- 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2012)

Anorion said:


> would have been much better if  directed Priyadarshan



Ya...comedy would have been better at least.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 10, 2012)

@tenida...who is that guy in ur dp...raj thackeray?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

@Gopi- No, he is *Abir Chatterjee*. He is our new Bomkesh Bakshi.

He also acted in Kahaani.

He also acted in Kahaani.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 10, 2012)

wow..didn't know so many people hated MI 4...i loved it...i thought it was one of the best MI movies...atleast better than the third one...


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Girl with Dragon Tattoo- 9/10 ..* What a thriller movie !! Although lengthy..must watch.....(warning : not to be watched with family)


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 10, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @Gopi- No, he is *Abir Chatterjee*. He is our new Bomkesh Bakshi.
> 
> He also acted in Kahaani.
> 
> He also acted in Kahaani.


You said Byomkesh Bakshi! Man I really loved the television series it was real fab.

Is his character husband of Vidya balan?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

^^Yes. He was  there on the metro rail screen in kahaani.


----------



## Skud (Apr 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> You said Byomkesh Bakshi! Man I really loved the television series it was real fab.
> 
> Is his character husband of Vidya balan?




I guess you the referring the one made by Basu Chatterjee with Rajit Kapoor as Byomkesh.


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2012)

Me too love Byomkesh Bakshi tv series. Used to watch in 4th/5th.


----------



## Skud (Apr 10, 2012)

In my mind, Rajit Kapoor's face comes up whenever I read the novels. Although, Abir Chatterjee fits in the role pretty well too.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

Abir was awesome, I  also liked legend Uttam Kumar in Chiriakhana (Zoo). Satyajit Ray direction was spellbinding.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2012)

^^I don't think discussing about him here have any point. Because other than Bengalis no one would recognize him (or the people you are talking about)


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

^^
Yeah you are somehow right,  btw. i referring to skud actually 
But many of them here knows Uttam Kumar, and Satyajit Ray other than bengalis.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm..!! That sounds nice


----------



## eggman (Apr 10, 2012)

^^You don't know Satyajit Ray ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 11, 2012)

just want to support quan chi

the movie MI4 may not be that great but in the theatre it is definitely a one time watch and i enjoyed the movie


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2012)

eggman said:


> ^^You don't know Satyajit Ray ?



I know him, as I'm a bangalee..!! But I thought many members here may not know him and Uttam Kumar..!!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2012)

*London Paris New York* - Nice and cute. Tinges of _Before Sunrise_ and _Before Sunset_ but good execution. Both Ali Zafar, Aditi Rao Hydari have acted well. Good songs. End should have been non bollywoodish but no complaints.


----------



## digibrush (Apr 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> just want to support quan chi
> 
> the movie MI4 may not be that great but in the theatre it is definitely a one time watch and i enjoyed the movie



Agree.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2012)

*Paan singh tomar*
I have observed one thing among tigmanshu dhulia's films.You will be glued to your seat till the movie gets over.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *Paan singh tomar*
> I have observed one thing among tigmanshu dhulia's films.You will be glued to your seat till the movie gets over.



ohh to phir aaj hi movie dekhta hoon...


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 15, 2012)

tere naal love hoo gaya ,nice movie


----------



## R2K (Apr 15, 2012)

^^
Are you kidding me ?
I couldn't bear watching that POS for more than 15 min.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 15, 2012)

50/50
Genre-Drama,Comedy
Imdb Link-*www.imdb.com/title/tt1306980/


----------



## dopeknight (Apr 15, 2012)

Inception
Vertigo
Kal Ho Na Ho


----------



## quan chi (Apr 16, 2012)

sorry i didnt liked Bladerunner too slow to be a sci fi.Its rather a drama than an action movie.watched it only due to harrison ford.

Anyways 
*Kahani*
Good movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> tere naal love hoo gaya ,nice movie





R2K said:


> ^^
> Are you kidding me ?
> I couldn't bear watching that POS for more than 15 min.




Well even I didn't find this movie that interesting. Tried watching thrice but didn't go beyond 15-20 mins.


----------



## d3p (Apr 16, 2012)

*The Girl with Dragon Tattoo- 10/10* Must watch.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

The Mutant Chronicles
Liar Liar


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2012)

*Abar Byomkesh* *7.5/10*

Tried to keept the movie as close as possible to original storyline...which is good (not like the previous one)

Actingwise everyone has improved. Specially the guy who plays Byomkesh. Story is kept intense and accompanied by good background score.

And, the "Rabindrasangeet" is out of place. What is with all new gen bong directors...trying to cash Tagore???

Watch it. You would like it. Applies to non-bengalees too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2012)

Rango - 7/10

Funny, but predictable plot.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]pCbz7QYqflc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 18, 2012)

Bhooter Bhobishyot : 8.5/10 

A Must watch for all the bengalis (and those who understand bengali)


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Bhooter Bhobishyot : 8.5/10
> 
> A Must watch for all the bengalis (and those who understand bengali)



Good movie


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

Kahaani - good one


----------



## Krow (Apr 19, 2012)

Leon: very good. The little girl acted very well.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

Krow said:


> Leon: very good. The little girl acted very well.



Portman ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 21, 2012)

2 al pacino movies

*scarface* and *heat*

and *american hostory X*

all 3 are recommended


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 22, 2012)

It purely depends upon taste ,it differs from person to person





ajayritik said:


> Well even I didn't find this movie that interesting. Tried watching thrice but didn't go beyond 15-20 mins.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2012)

*22 Shraban*. A good bengali movie.

Next in watchlist is *The Abyss*. I watched it only bcoz of James Cameron but what a disappoinment. Slow, lack of depth, no urgency, lack of depth in characters...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> It purely depends upon taste ,it differs from person to person



Come on bro! I didn't comment on anybody's taste here. I just said that I could hardly sit for more than 10-15 mins. I may have found the movie not gripping or interesting. But that doesn't mean you have to comment about taste. And that too in a movie which has Ritesh Deshmukh and Genelia.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2012)

*Run lola Run [English] or LOLA RENNT [Deutsch/German] - 7.5/10*

Decent movie with good screenplay.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Commissar [Russian 1967] with English Subtitles - 9/10*

Must watch for drama lovers.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 23, 2012)

Housefull 2 : - 7/10
Pan singh tomar: 7/10

after a long time watched couple of Hindi movies & do not regret it. Both of them were good show-time pass


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Yea Housefull 2 is really a must watch.If you want a stress relief and a nice laugh.
The story is stupid but you will laugh


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2012)

Avengers is going to release on 27th April in India. But it's premiere is going to be released a day before on 26th. And guess what, I got lucky enough to catch won a pass (for two) of it's premiere in PVR Plaza, CP!  

(so, sorry, couldn't help bragging!)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xX9cc.jpg



From the last week I was on a spree to watch all the movies which was the built up for The Avengers, like, Iron Man, Hulk and Captain America.

Now, I am ready for "The Avengers"!! I am hoping it's not a disappointment!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2012)

*Alien Vs Predator 7/10*
Initially I was thinking this is some B-Grade Action flick trying to cash on Predator and Alien series. But was worth watching esp in Full HD.



Vyom said:


> Avengers is going to release on 27th April in India. But it's premiere is going to be released a day before on 26th. *And guess what, I got lucky enough to catch it's premiere in PVR Plaza, CP!  *
> 
> Now, I am ready for "The Avengers"!! I am hoping it's not a disappointment!


From your statement it looks as if you already watched it!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in Kolkata.

I wish, my quest for 3D theater comes true b4 the movie releases here.

Anyone from Kolkata...plz post theaters which will show it in 3D.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> *Alien Vs Predator 7/10*
> Initially I was thinking this is some B-Grade Action flick trying to cash on Predator and Alien series. But was worth watching esp in Full HD.
> 
> 
> From your statement it looks as if you already watched it!



Pardon my grammar. Also I was too excited to have noticed it 
As I always say, _"Feelings" ko samjho yaar!_


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 24, 2012)

Stopped watching movies after buying FIFA 12


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I'm in Kolkata.


Then u must change the location details in TDF


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2012)

Watched *Constantine 6.5/10*
I'm really loving watching Full HD movies on my new 46" LED TV.
*Guys any good suggestions to watch some nice movies for Full HD?*


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

Iron Man 2 - nothing particularly good about this movie.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 25, 2012)

*Bengali movies*

Urochithi- 8.5/10
Bhooter Bhobishyot (2012) - 7.5/10
____________________________________
*Hindi Movies*

Phas Gaye Re Obama- 8/10
A near-bankrupt American is kidnapped by desperate gangsters in India.

Saheb Biwi Aur Gangster - 7.5/10
Shakal pe mat ja- 7/10


----------



## ritvij (Apr 25, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Watched *Constantine 6.5/10*
> I'm really loving watching Full HD movies on my new 46" LED TV.
> *Guys any good suggestions to watch some nice movies for Full HD?*



same here mate... star movies hd rules.. and after that my laptop...
watch transformers.. ghost rider.. all great sci fi and action flicks.. dont miss clash & wrath of the titans.. they look awesome on my 40D5500..
yours is 46D5500.. if m not mistaken


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2012)

ritvij said:


> same here mate... star movies hd rules.. and after that my laptop...
> watch transformers.. ghost rider.. all great sci fi and action flicks.. dont miss clash & wrath of the titans.. they look awesome on my 40D5500..
> yours is 46D5500.. if m not mistaken



Too be honest I was talking about watching the movie on a pen drive rather than on DTH.
But anyways I'm loving watching the movies on Star Movies  HD which I got hooked up yesterday. Absolutely amazing watching these movies on these channels. 
You are right about my model.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 25, 2012)

^connect your laptop via hdmi and watch a movie.. i would recommend against watching a movie off your pen drive as if the movie ain't FHD then upscaling is a problem...


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 25, 2012)

*21 jump street 8/10*
Amazing really good watch
Comic


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2012)

If you don't go insane from this trailer, I would doubt his/her fanboism for movies! 

[YOUTUBE]NPoHPNeU9fc[/YOUTUBE]

I am not sure about the movie, but this trailer is sure giving me ghoosebumps!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2012)

@vyom I'm unable to check the link here. Can you tell me which movie is that trailer of?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2012)

Anybody for Vicky Donor feedback?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2012)

Watched *The Avengers*. Review here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1637378-post23.html



ajayritik said:


> @vyom I'm unable to check the link here. Can you tell me which movie is that trailer of?



The trailer is of the movie, "The Avengers" or "Avengers Assemble" in some countries.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 27, 2012)

Tere naal love ho gaya - 7/10,* in love with Jenelia*


----------



## a_medico (Apr 27, 2012)

*Cassadaga *- Was expecting highly from the director of _Dread_. But this was a disappointment though not a boring movie.

*Pan Singh Tomar* - Lovely movie though a bit stretched towards the end. The duration could have been less for a better impact.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Pan Singh Tomar* - Lovely movie though a bit stretched towards the end. The duration could have been less for a better impact.


Completely agree with you on this!


----------



## Terabyte (Apr 27, 2012)

d3p said:


> *The Girl with Dragon Tattoo- 10/10* Must watch.


Which year?2011 or 2009?


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Watch both. They are good.


----------



## Terabyte (Apr 27, 2012)

^Ok will check them out!


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2012)

& also if like to read books. Then before watching, just read the book. Book is more interesting than the movie.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 27, 2012)

Battleship @Imax - 5/10 - Average and Ok Movie.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 27, 2012)

^hows rihanna???....


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

Memento
Shawshank redemption
Pulp fiction
Inception
3 idiots
Lord of the rings all parts
The Bourne series all are good
Forest gump
Adventures of tin tin (amazing graphics)

Still have a long list not remembering..lol..


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2012)

Haywire - 7/10

Loved the last scene with Banderas.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2012)

Small_town_boy said:


> Memento
> *schwashnak redemption*
> Pulp fiction
> Inception
> ...


 Shawshank Redemption.

*Vicky Donor* has got good reviews.

*7 Khoon Maaf*. Quite a good movie; different hai.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 28, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> *Vicky Donor* has got good reviews.
> 
> *7 Khoon Maaf*. Quite a good movie; different hai.



lol..got me....was typing with my mobile and didn't observe...

and guys why don't you add some tv series...
my fav..
big bang theory(best comedy show i have watched)
how i met your mother 
supernatural
touch
prison break
friends
the river
two and a half men...


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2012)

Guess there's a separate thread for that.


----------



## d3p (Apr 28, 2012)

The Avengers [2012] - 8/10.

Good time pass.


18+ warning & user Risk.



Spoiler



Grave Encounters 10/10 - Scariest movies after The RING.


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 28, 2012)

The Avengers - what an awesome movie,liked all the super heroes,esp Iron Man and Hulk steals the show and of course there's Scarlet Johansson,movies should be made like this and should be enjoyed only in theaters.
Rating - 10/10


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> ,movies should be made like this and should be enjoyed only in theaters.
> Rating - 10/10


wuy?....


----------



## gulati.ishank (Apr 28, 2012)

Desperately waiting for 
*The Dark Knight Rises*.


----------



## d3p (Apr 28, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> The Avengers - what an awesome movie,liked all the super heroes,esp Iron Man and Hulk steals the show and of course there's Scarlet Johansson,movies should be made like this and should be enjoyed only in theaters.
> Rating - 10/10



I'm not a big fan of any of these Super Heroes, but someway i feel there's wasn't much for *THOR* or *Captain America* in this movie.


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 28, 2012)

Because of the entertainment it provides, see I didn't like the hulk movies except for Ed Norton but liked hulk in Avengers,experience it on cinemas also I envy those who had seen the movie in IMAX because of its experience. 


Faun said:


> wuy?....





Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2012)

Just came back from The Avengers, good one.. but I couldn't watch/follow the last 10-15 mins as my nephew started crying .. have to watch it again.. maybe tomorrow..  ill give the rating after watching it again..


----------



## R2K (Apr 29, 2012)

Buried (2010) - IMDb
8/10
There was plenty of plot holes but the movie manages to build up the viewers excitement from the very first minute it begins !!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2012)

Watched 'Avengers'...awesome sfx.....Iron man's one liners and Hulk's action was too good...Captain America seemed less powerful....was expecting a new suit for him 9/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 29, 2012)

Avengers 10/10 (Saw it in 3D and again in 2D) 

The movie has everything you can wish for in a comic book movie and , it is now my favorite Superhero movie , followed by Dark Kinght at second , Iron Man and X2 (tied) at third.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2012)

Just watched 'Sherlock Holmes - Game of shadows'....one of the greatest movies I have seen lately...loved it 9/10


----------



## batman (Apr 29, 2012)

Small_town_boy said:


> lol..got me....was typing with my mobile and didn't observe...
> 
> and guys why don't you add some tv series...
> my fav..
> ...



Sherlock is a good series


----------



## reddead (Apr 29, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Avengers 10/10 (Saw it in 3D and again in 2D)
> 
> The movie has everything you can wish for in a comic book movie and , it is now my favorite Superhero movie , followed by Dark Kinght at second , Iron Man and X2 (tied) at third.



missed X-men first class ?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2012)

Watched 'Vicky Donor'...after watching this movie...'Main treadmill par hu' and 'Mera Handicraft ka business hai' will never mean the same   7/10


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2012)

The avengers- 10/10...

saw this in imax 3d....loved the freaking movie...it was worth waiting for years to see this...Also i had an orgasm seeing the post credit scene...it sets up the movie very well


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> The avengers- 10/10...
> 
> saw this in imax 3d....loved the freaking movie...it was worth waiting for years to see this...Also i had an orgasm seeing the post credit scene...it sets up the movie very well



Can you please describe the post credit in a spoiler ? I missed it ..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## reddead (Apr 30, 2012)

Saw Avengers today, IMO not at all close to dark knight!
and also i liked xmen 1st class more!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2012)

Aparajita Tumi- Good bengali movie
7/10


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2012)

Charan said:


> Can you please describe the post credit in a spoiler ? I missed it ..





Spoiler



the skrulls discuss their failure on earth & about how its unconquerable...& then we get a glimpse of thanos


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the skrulls discuss their failure on earth & about how its unconquerable...& then we get a glimpse of thanos



AAAgggggggggg.. Gotta watch the movie again.. 

EDIT: I forgot something.... Thanks


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2012)

I've got a movie *Tetsuo:The Iron Man* (nothing to do with Marvel). It's a japanese horror flick made in an Arthouse style. Going to watch it tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I've got a movie *Tetsuo:The Iron Man* (nothing to do with Marvel). It's a japanese horror flick made in an Arthouse style. Going to watch it tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Dude, no. I watched this crazy thing.  Not horror but flesh and steel.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2012)

dark knight> x-men origins>>avengers~x men 1st class


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2012)

Grave Encounters. A good horror and bone chilling movie.


----------



## Nithu (May 1, 2012)

*The Avengers - 9/10*

Awesome movie, 4 super heroes in one movie! and those breath taking visual effects. Loved it


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2012)

Piyush said:


> dark knight> x-men origins>>avengers~x men 1st class



this has been a long debate among my friends as well...first of all you can't compare avengers with dark knight...dark knight was more dark & gritty...avengers is more action/humour..they were both shots with different plans in mind...to me they can't be compared...dude u liked xmen origin wolverine more than xmen first class...really??i thought it was ****...

going to watch avengers again today..hoping to find some easter eggs...


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2012)

Query regarding Fury and Rogers


Spoiler



BTW why did Steve Rogers give a that money to Nick Fury? was that because Rogers had told nick fury that nothing would surprise him now?


----------



## Theodre (May 1, 2012)

Adjustment bureau  one of the best movie i came across recently


----------



## icebags (May 1, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> this has been a long debate among my friends as well...first of all you can't compare avengers with dark knight...dark knight was more dark & gritty...avengers is more action/humour..they were both shots with different plans in mind...to me they can't be compared...dude u liked xmen origin wolverine more than xmen first class...really??i thought it was ****...
> 
> going to watch avengers again today..hoping to find some easter eggs...



origins is a very good movie, with in depth story of love, passion and irony of destiny. u can watch it over and over, it wont feel boring.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2012)

Charan said:


> Query regarding Fury and Rogers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Erm when nick fury goes to steve rogers to get him back to the world,steve says nothing can surprise him,where nick fury bets him 10 bucks,which he later hands over because of the giant aircraft..or whatever that is...


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

Vicky Donor - ok movie.


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Erm when nick fury goes to steve rogers to get him back to the world,steve says nothing can surprise him,where nick fury bets him 10 bucks,which he later hands over because of the giant aircraft..or whatever that is...



Thanks... got it


----------



## a_medico (May 2, 2012)

*The Devil Inside *- The imdb rating doesn't justify the quality. It's as good as any other exorcism movie.


----------



## ajayritik (May 2, 2012)

Tezz 7/10


----------



## Darth Vader (May 2, 2012)

Avengers -> Your ratings ?


----------



## ajayritik (May 2, 2012)

*Avengers 8/10.*
First half wasn't that great but the second half was good especially the last 45 minutes or so.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2012)

IMO the first half of Avengers was also great with all that humor , plus a good storyline and acting going in , the STARKism which was in and building up for the final battle was done well with fight between the character in between as well. 

@Ronnie11 It was a helicarrier


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 4, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Adjustment bureau  one of the best movie i came across recently



I agree. Best in the recent times.


----------



## ajayritik (May 4, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Adjustment bureau  one of the best movie i came across recently





Tribalgeek said:


> I agree. Best in the recent times.



Would appreciate if someone could give a brief synopsis about the movie with genre etc.


----------



## Stephen Alter (May 4, 2012)

Despite the fact that I am a guy, I prefer romantic movies. I recommend you: "Love Story"; “Only You” couples would fall in love with this movie; “Love Actually” - beautiful Movie;” At first sight “ my favorite, it’s just not a Love story but much more than that.


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2012)

Pseudo-religious movie.

Spreading the word of god with help of science.

In league of "Book of Eli"


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2012)

Avengers 4/10


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 4, 2012)

Sadda adda 7/10
pyaar ka punchnaama 9/10


----------



## v.Na5h (May 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> why??



must have pirated it i guess..

bad cam rip?


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2012)

Even though I have watched Ringu a long time ago and loved it...i watched it again with my wife and we were looking at eachother after it ended; I was thinking why i loved this and raved about earlier and she was thinking what was scary in this movie. It was a total letdown.

Shutter: Loved this one though and wife was scared to death, hiding behind my back and peeping over my shoulders all the time.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2012)

the dictator


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 5, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Would appreciate if someone could give a brief synopsis about the movie with genre etc.



Do we control our destiny, or do unseen forces manipulate us? Matt Damon stars in the thriller The Adjustment Bureau as a man who glimpses the future Fate has planned for him and realizes he wants something else. To get it, he must pursue the only woman he’s ever loved across, under and through the streets of modern-day New York. 

On the brink of winning a seat in the U.S. Senate, ambitious politician David Norris (Damon) meets beautiful contemporary ballet dancer Elise Sellas (Emily Blunt)—a woman like none he’s ever known. But just as he realizes he’s falling for her, mysterious men conspire to keep the two apart. 

David learns he is up against the agents of Fate itself—the men of The Adjustment Bureau—who will do everything in their considerable power to prevent David and Elise from being together. In the face of overwhelming odds, he must either let her go and accept a predetermined path…or risk everything to defy Fate and be with her.


----------



## quan chi (May 5, 2012)

*HULK *
This movie has been underrated too much.It is not a bad movie.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2012)

watched avengers for 55rs...worth only 55rs...ok movie...


----------



## clmlbx (May 5, 2012)

^^ nope not at all it was awesome movie

watched today according to me it is 9/10

yesterday watched contagion 6/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2012)

ritvij said:


> ^hows rihanna???....


bad...not.so.sexy


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> watched avengers for 55rs...worth only 55rs...ok movie...



Could you share how can we calculate the "exact" amount of cash which a particular movie is "worth" of? 
Cause I wonder, how did you reched the exact figure of Rs 55, not Rs 50 or Rs 60?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Could you share how can we calculate the "exact" amount of cash which a particular movie is "worth" of?
> Cause I wonder, how did you reched the exact figure of Rs 55, not Rs 50 or Rs 60?



that was cost of ticket


----------



## nac (May 6, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> that was cost of ticket





I feel, The Avengers - 7/10. It would be even better if I have watched it in 3D and in a very good theatre. And few guys were talking/discussing/narrating the entire plot/story from the back row of my seat. That was irritating


----------



## a_medico (May 6, 2012)

*Outpost *- Awesome movie. Especially the atmosphere. More like Dog Soldiers.

*Outpost 2 - Black Sun* - Typical stretched sequel. Becomes boring. Will be stretched to the third part and so on I guess.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Outpost *- Awesome movie. Especially the atmosphere. More like Dog Soldiers.



Agree on that. I liked the atmosphere. Dog Soldier was more like a comedy to me. Hitting a werewolf with frying pan and pulling guts up


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2012)

8 Mile- 4th time


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

Avengers 9/10  +1 for VFX and  3D   SO 10/10 



axes2t2 said:


> Avengers 4/10



You jelly bro?
Oh..If cats were there it would be 100/10 
No offense


----------



## clmlbx (May 6, 2012)

^^ axes2t2 is girl, 

I was not able to see Avengers in 3D.. well Idiots advertised 3D show but found on reaching to be a 2D show.. So went ahead instead of changing plans..

But I always had a headache with 3D so no regrets.. but was 3D good of avengers


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> that was cost of ticket



I actually wanted to know.. how was it "worth" only 55/-

So, if the ticket was for 60, could you have said, "I went in loss" or if the ticket was for 50, "I was in profit"? 

Just curious 



serpent16 said:


> You jelly bro?
> Oh..If cats were there it would be 100/10
> No offense



That was one way to make offense, and try to *not* sound like one :/


----------



## clmlbx (May 6, 2012)

^^ you got it right. He did not like the movie and if he would have spend 100+ bucks on it then he would have felt being spend more then he got entertained..lets hear from him too


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2012)

Well too late to post, but better late than never.

*Avengers 8/10*

A slow first half kind of redeems on its awesome second half. Still could not quench my thirst.
Liked the Hulk part and Captain America part. Iron man was not fully used, so is Thor. Good VFX and good laughs.

*Vicky Donor 7.5/10*

A surprisingly good movie. And as always films with such unconventional topics struggles to find a good climax, well this one also suffers from the same problem.

I never believed models could act but Ayushman broke that perception that day. Annu Kapoor was awesome and the dadi-mom jodi was the high point of the movie.

I would confess one thing today, I like girls with specs and Yami Gautam is my new fav., She's hot and cute at the same time


----------



## maddy (May 7, 2012)

The Avengers - Great Great Great .......They balanced everything masterfully. As Good As It Gets!!! 9/10

Captain America: A big man in a suit of armor, take that away what are you?
Tony Stark: Uh genius, billionaire playboy, philanthropist.

Loki: I have an army!
Tony Stark: We have a hulk!

Captain America: Doc... I think now is the perfect time for you to get angry.
The Hulk: That's my secret Cap, I'm always angry......

Tony Stark and The Hulk ............ just best


----------



## axes2t2 (May 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Avengers 9/10  +1 for VFX and  3D   SO 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Batman >>>> ironman


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Batman >>>> ironman



OKay.Sorry.
The Movie was.Good.If they showed the movie in full screen it would be more fun.
I guess the theathers screens resolution is smaller than that of the movies 



axes2t2 said:


> Batman >>>> ironman



HULK>=Batman FTW!>THOR>=Spideman>IRON MAN> Captian America


----------



## axes2t2 (May 7, 2012)

You can't compare Hulk to Batman coz Hulk is a mutant.

And in Avengers I liked the part were Hulk was there.


----------



## sam9s (May 7, 2012)

Hello Guys ....... how are you all, Posting on my fav thread after a loooong time, I guess 4 months .... reason I was abroad for some official work and was hecta busy there ...(not for movies though  ) I was in Netherlands, in a small town called Apeldoorn, There was just one hall there and movies were less but regular. Couple of movies I saw there are ...

*1. The Darkest Hour ..... 6/10
2. Battleship ...... 6.3/10
3. The Hunger Games.......6.5/10*

Came back on wednesday, and welcomed myself by booking the ever awaited movie *The Avengers* ...... Wont be reviewing any movie for now. (Just rated for the sake of the thread) ..... Its good to be back home and amoung my fellow movie gores again.

Avengers was really good. For me best parts were, the shear witty, humorous and intelligent dialogues and one liners ..... specially by _Stark_. Add to it top notch CGI and complex battle sequenses (reminded me of Transformers 1 end battle) at the end .... and you got yourself a total entertainer. Every character was given its specific screen time, making sure each character shows its unique nature. Very well directed, which BTW is been done by *Joss Whedon* who game me two of my most fav movie and TV series ...*Serenity* and *Firefly* ...... I wish he directs *DC Justice League *as well ... which is confirmed in the next couple of years .....

BTW, forgot to update that I watched more TV series there than movies, updating the TV series thread as well ....


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2012)

nac said:


> I feel, The Avengers - 7/10. It would be even better if I have watched it in 3D and in a very good theatre. And few guys were talking/discussing/narrating the entire plot/story from the back row of my seat. That was irritating


Well I didn't see much of 3D effects. Very little.


serpent16 said:


> You jelly bro?
> *Oh..If cats were there it would be 100/10 *
> No offense


What's this cats connection?


clmlbx said:


> ^^ axes2t2 is girl,
> 
> I was not able to see Avengers in 3D.. well Idiots advertised 3D show but found on reaching to be a 2D show.. So went ahead instead of changing plans..
> 
> But I always had a headache with 3D so no regrets.. but was 3D good of avengers


Too be honest except Avatar I didn't really like the 3D effects of any of the movies except couple of scenes. 


rhitwick said:


> Well too late to post, but better late than never.
> 
> *Avengers 8/10*
> 
> ...


Agree with you regarding the Avenger's views that you have. Even I felt the same.
Also regarding Vicky Donor is this movie a good watch with family or does it have those double meaning dialogues etc?


----------



## ritvij (May 7, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> bad...not.so.sexy



then i ain't wasting my money on that flick!


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Also regarding Vicky Donor is this movie a good watch with family or does it have those double meaning dialogues etc?



I would finally ask this question......how old are you? 
No, please take it seriously, for past few years first question you ask about movies are if they can be watched with family?

Who all include in your family?

On Vicky Donor...its on Sperm Donation! There are double meaning dialogs and straight dialogs, drinking scenes of women of agegroup of 50 to 65. 

Another point, I had a 8yr old kid on my adjoining seat while watching the movie. He came with his parents.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I actually wanted to know.. how was it "worth" only 55/-
> 
> So, if the ticket was for 60, could you have said, "I went in loss" or if the ticket was for 50, "I was in profit"?
> 
> Just curious



I like only second half of movie and i sat in first row as all ticket were booked.
Also the screen was not good.So only 50% satisfaction and  hence worth nearly the cost of ticket in this case.I may be wrong as i saw it in wrong posture.Anyway i am going to 3d show today and will let you know the worth again.


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2012)

Anyone saw Titanic 3D?


Spoiler



Can you tell me, if it's censored or not!


----------



## axes2t2 (May 7, 2012)

I liked the scene where she says "put your hands on me "


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2012)

Welcome back Sam9s. This thread missed you! 
You have given another reason for me to praise The Avengers.  Joss Whedon! I didn't realise he was the same director who directed Firefly!! 
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I would finally ask this question......how old are you?
> No, please take it seriously, for past few years first question you ask about movies are if they can be watched with family?
> 
> Who all include in your family?
> ...



Well  rhitwick I'm really sorry that I do ask these question often esp when it comes to movies where there is a possibility of double meaning etc. 

There are couple of movies I watched and it was quite embarrassing to be honest. I watch it mostly with my wife. 

Thanks anyways for your suggestions!


----------



## abhidev (May 7, 2012)

watched '3(kolaveri movie)' with English subtitles...and I must say I liked it...the acting was good..direction was good too. 7/10


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2012)

*The avengers*
If you have liked captain america then you should like this movie too.
Moreover don't watch it in big cinemas because I don't know whats wrong with them.I was quite pissed.Its like watching a 4:3 movie in a 16:9 screen.Black bars on both sides.


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *The avengers*
> If you have liked captain america then you should like this movie too.
> Moreover don't watch it in big cinemas because I don't know whats wrong with them.I was quite pissed.Its like watching a 4:3 movie in a 16:9 screen.Black bars on both sides.



Bro thats what im saying God knows why did they show in half screen .
Among al the 3d trailers they showed in the theater only spiderman was 16:9.
MIB again was 4:3.
Dam Cinepolis open fast.Bribe the MCC and get your licence


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> Dude, no. I watched this crazy thing.  Not horror but flesh and steel.



All Shinya Tsukamoto's movies are like that only. I didn't find is that bad. Still looking for some good horror movie. Everything I come across sucks.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> There are couple of movies I watched and it was quite embarrassing to be honest. I watch it mostly with my wife.



that doesn't sound good.



rhitwick said:


> *Vicky Donor 7.5/10*
> 
> A surprisingly good movie. And as always films with such unconventional topics struggles to find a good climax, well this one also suffers from the same problem.
> 
> ...



Nothing so good about this movie. 

Agree that specs make hot girls look more hot.


----------



## ashintomson (May 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> watched '3(kolaveri movie)' with English subtitles...and I must say I liked it...the acting was good..direction was good too. 7/10



i also liked the movie  have u seen mayyakam enna ? its a must watch if u liked 3  Mayakkam Enna (2011) - IMDb

*Training day - 7/10 *
The Intouchables (2011) - 8.5/10 . this movie surprised me  a must watch movie


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> i also liked the movie  have u seen mayyakam enna ? its a must watch if u liked 3  Mayakkam Enna (2011) - IMDb
> 
> *Training day - 7/10 *
> The Intouchables (2011) - 8.5/10 . this movie surprised me  a must watch movie



Mayakkam enna is remake (err remix) of beautiful mind.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 7, 2012)

Man..3 is such a waste movie..and Mayakkam enna is class..If you like those kinda movies, try these..
Kathal Kondain
7G rainbow colony - must watch


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2012)

*Spirited Away: 8.8/10*
Class movie.If I would have seen in time of its release date, then I would have given it 10/10.


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Well  rhitwick I'm really sorry that I do ask these question often esp when it comes to movies where there is a possibility of double meaning etc.
> 
> There are couple of movies I watched and it was quite embarrassing to be honest. I watch it mostly with my wife.
> 
> Thanks anyways for your suggestions!


Dude!!! You watch movies with your wife and you get embarrassed by double meaning words. I would have understood more clearly if you told you watch with your kids or in presence of your parents. But....whatever....



Faun said:


> Nothing so good about this movie.


Oho...I liked the movie. I had not had any expectation from it and it did made me laugh. So, yeah. 7.5 from me.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Oho...I liked the movie. I had not had any expectation from it and it did made me laugh. So, yeah. 7.5 from me.



It's ok but the movie drags at the end and there is nothing remember-able about it.


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> i also liked the movie  have u seen mayyakam enna ? its a must watch if u liked 3  Mayakkam Enna (2011) - IMDb



nope...i haven't...will see if I can get it 

there's one more movie which I liked a lot...its based in school life...the actress is from the movie where Akshay kumar is a Road construction contractor...don't remember her name...she has acted brilliantly...will try to find the name of the movie


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2012)

^Trisha.


----------



## Tenida (May 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> *Spirited Away: 8.8/10*
> Class movie.If I would have seen in time of its release date, then I would have given it 10/10.



Its best animation  movie till date imo.


*i.imgur.com/JcCNV.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 8, 2012)

abhidev said:


> nope...i haven't...will see if I can get it
> 
> there's one more movie which I liked a lot...its based in school life...the actress is from the movie where Akshay kumar is a Road construction contractor...don't remember her name...she has acted brilliantly...will try to find the name of the movie





rhitwick said:


> ^Trisha.



err..trisha? and school life?...

this one? Abhiyum Nanum
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/5d/Abhiyum_naanum_landscape.jpg



You will like this movie.My favourite of surya's flick -Mounam Pesiyadhe
 *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/02/Poster_of_Mounam_Pesiyadhe.png


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2012)

abhidev said:


> the actress is from the movie where Akshay kumar is a Road construction contractor


This was Trisha.



gopi_vbboy said:


> err..trisha? and school life?...


No idea Sirji.


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2012)

@rhitwick @gopi..yea its Trisha....yea the story goes like she is in love with a guy but that guy is in love with someone else...and she becomes kind of psycho behind him being possessive n all....i liked that movie....but don't know the name


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2012)

Trisha, is looking crap in those promos.


----------



## pratik385 (May 9, 2012)

Guys i'm planning to come to Mumbai for watching Dark knight Rises with dad maybe. Hows IMAX? Is it worth it


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2012)

*The Big City: Mahanagar *- 10/10
*Director:
Satyajit Ray
Writers:
Satyajit Ray, Narendranath Mitra (story)
Stars:
Anil Chatterjee, Madhabi Mukherjee and Jaya Bhaduri* 
Calcutta in the early 1960's. Bhambal supports his wife Arati, his parents, and two children. Money is tight, so Arati goes to work. She's successful and enjoys it, but this untraditional step throws the household into chaos: her in-laws initiate a "cold war" of silence and approbation. When Bhambal loses his job, her working is essential; he loses self respect, and the gulf between them widens. Arati questions whether to keep her daughter in school. At work, her friendship with Edith, a Euro-Indian who smokes, swears, and uses lipstick, brings Arati close to impertinence with her genial boss. Her job is imperiled, she acts impulsively, and who will understand her actions?


----------



## reddead (May 9, 2012)

The Namesake-9/10


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs the world: 7.8/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 9, 2012)

abhidev said:


> @rhitwick @gopi..yea its Trisha....yea the story goes like she is in love with a guy but that guy is in love with someone else...and she becomes kind of psycho behind him being possessive n all....i liked that movie....but don't know the name



Hmm..
I think you wrong dude.There' s no such movie where she is psycho or possessive.

The closest one may b -Manmadan ambu

Looks like puzzle .

Is it tamil or telugu?You know any other actor in it?

*downloadsmp3.kushitamil.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Manmadhan-Ambu.jpg



pratik385 said:


> Guys i'm planning to come to Mumbai for watching Dark knight Rises with dad maybe. Hows IMAX? Is it worth it



Will be worth if movie is good.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Its best animation  movie till date imo.
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/JcCNV.png



wow great animation movies..


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2012)

^^Grave of the fireflies is my all-time favorite  animation movie.

Grave of the Fireflies (1988) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (May 10, 2012)

*The incredible hulk*
I was never much of a marvel fan except for spiderman.But still i liked this movie.Good script with wonderful direction.It is actually far better than the first movie.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (May 10, 2012)

here the some of best animated movies which i frequently watch

1) Despicable Me
2) Tangled
3) Ice age series
4) Kung Fu Panda


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

*3 Idiots 9.5/10*
I have watched this movie thrice now. One of the only few Hindi movies in the past decade which I have watched more than once and didn't get bored at all. 
Looking forward to the next movie from the same team coming up next year.


----------



## abhidev (May 10, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hmm..
> I think you wrong dude.There' s no such movie where she is psycho or possessive.



oh yea right...its not trishaa...its Reema sen and the name of the movie is 'Vallavan'


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

abhidev said:


> oh yea right...its not trishaa...its Reema sen and the name of the movie is 'Vallavan'



Bhaiyyaji you are too much. You made so many people make wild guess on the movie which had Trisha and later you say it's Reema Sen. 
It's like trying to discuss about a movie having Shahrukh Khan or Aamir Khan and then saying it was Zayd Khan.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Bhaiyyaji you are too much. You made so many people make wild guess on the movie which had Trisha and later you say it's Reema Sen.
> It's like trying to discuss about a movie having Shahrukh Khan or Aamir Khan and then saying it was Zayd Khan.



This comment should be published in TDF mag....


----------



## masterkd (May 10, 2012)

Hugo 10/10


----------



## abhidev (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Bhaiyyaji you are too much. You made so many people make wild guess on the movie which had Trisha and later you say it's Reema Sen.
> It's like trying to discuss about a movie having Shahrukh Khan or Aamir Khan and then saying it was Zayd Khan.



hahahaaa...


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2012)

masterkd said:


> Hugo 10/10



Why 10 on 10?

I'm keen to know. Its a good movie but 10 rater?!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 10, 2012)

#reemasen  i knew that


---
Hugo 3d imax- 8/10 .It was very good but a kid movie.


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> #reemasen  i knew that
> 
> 
> ---
> Hugo 3d imax- 8/10 .It was very good but a kid movie.



You knew then why didn't you tell. Also where did you watch the Avengers the first time for Rs 55? Also did you watch it finally in a decent theater? Don't tell me you watched first time the dubbed version in Telugu. That could also have been the reason for it being rated 4/10.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> You knew then why didn't you tell. Also where did you watch the Avengers the first time for Rs 55? Also did you watch it finally in a decent theater? Don't tell me you watched first time the dubbed version in Telugu. That could also have been the reason for it being rated 4/10.



Its in tivoli dude..first row.... English version only   ...


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> This comment should be published in TDF mag....



Do they publish comments on forums here in mag also. 
Were you kidding?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Why 10 on 10?
> 
> I'm keen to know. Its a good movie but 10 rater?!!!



Hindustaan Times gave 5 stars to Hugo 



ajayritik said:


> Do they publish comments on forums here in mag also.
> Were you kidding?



yes they do in May 2012 issue they posted the comment of *abhidev & furious_gamer*


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Hindustaan Times gave 5 stars to Hugo
> 
> 
> 
> yes they do in May 2012 issue they posted the comment of *abhidev & furious_gamer*



Can you post a screenshot of it if possible?
It's been sometime since I saw an edition of Digit.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2012)

@Zangetsu, The movie won 5 Oscars! The review is biased. 

IMO, very slow and boring movie. I would rate 7.5/10. Only for execution and cinematography. And, look at the Oscar categories where it has won...all technical.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 10, 2012)

Finally watched *Avengers*, in 3D (hindi). It was like  10/10 from my side.

I really liked the moment when hulk "washes" Loki like cloth


----------



## Tenida (May 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Finally watched *Avengers*, in 3D (hindi). It was like  10/10 from my side.
> 
> I really liked the moment when hulk "washes" Loki like cloth



Same here although, I like both Hulk and Ironman. I like the humorous part of Robert downey junior


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 10, 2012)

I was really impressed by STARK  Without him the mission would not have been completed.


----------



## Tenida (May 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I was really impressed by STARK  Without him the mission would not have been completed.



Yes   yes Also we saw Calcutta in this film. But I never seen such a dirty place like pictured in the movie.


----------



## Vyom (May 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can you post a screenshot of it if possible?
> It's been sometime since I saw an edition of Digit.



You don't like to see LOL pics? huh? Anyway here you go:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1647534-post1044.html


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes   yes Also we saw Calcutta in this film. But I never seen such a dirty place like pictured in the movie.



Exactly.I dont understand the point some movies.They depict india to badly....
Btw that was a studio


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2012)

So how is Vicky Donor ? Does the comedy relies on too many innuendo/slapstic / in your face or it's kinda smart ?


----------



## R2K (May 10, 2012)

IMDb - Million Dollar Baby (2004)
9/10
Amazing film ...The movie totally deserved the Oscar award it won.
One among the very few movies which makes you think about every character even after you finished watching the movie


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2012)

eggman said:


> So how is Vicky Donor ? Does the comedy relies on too many innuendo/slapstic / in your face or it's kinda smart ?



Good. I liked it. Smart movie. Good humor. lazy ending.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Exactly.I dont understand the point some movies.They depict india to badly....
> Btw that was a studio



If anything is stereotyped once, it takes a lot to change the common perception of the people.


----------



## dingdong (May 10, 2012)

what they showed about india is true.Why get angry.No objections there.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2012)

*True Legend (2010) - 9/10*
one of the best wushu movies I have seen...really gr8


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 11, 2012)

Saw Avenger in PVR 3D .It was awsome.


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2012)

Guys .. Dont miss *The Raid Redemption* .... Its suppose to be Mind Blowing Martial Art hand Combat with bullet bazzels .......directed by *Gareth Evans* who game us an equally decent martial art movie *Merantau *based on_ Pencak Silat _a form of Martial Art just like Mau thai. I have booked the tickets for SUN ......Action lovers books one for yourself ...


----------



## ritvij (May 13, 2012)

wasted 2 hours last night on ishaqzaade.. was bored to death.. the story was nice along with the actors.. but it did not have the punchlines or any twists..
just the title track in 7.1 surround sounded great.. 
as for parineeti chopra.. well she is definitely here to stay..


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Saw Avenger in PVR 3D .It was awsome.



I wish i was in HYD for a week longer could have tried to see in IMAX


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2012)

The Avengers has a strange Aspect Ratio, went twice in two different theaters.. black bars of about 1.5 ft at both side.  .. 

IMDB states Aspect Ratio as 1.85 : 1  ..


----------



## sam9s (May 13, 2012)

Just came back from *The Raid Redemption* and boy o boy what a bone wrenching, violent action pack movie was this ....... Brutal to the core, few scenes were just crazy ....... Right from scene one to till the end the movie just packs martial art sequences, and fights was drooling with tension, specially the climax fight with the*Mad Dog*, which was just amazing .....Performances were up to the mark .... Iko Uwais is here to stay and definitely can give tough competition to Tony Jha ....

The only major draw back was that the movie was dubbed in English, and it was pretty poor ...... not only the choice of dialogues but also the accent, it looked like since the movie was to be released in India n Asia in English, they chose typical Indian artists to Dub ...... which was very very ordinary ..... I would definitely re watch this one with original recording ......

*6.8/10*


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2012)

Charan said:


> The Avengers has a strange Aspect Ratio, went twice in two different theaters.. black bars of about 1.5 ft at both side.  ..
> 
> IMDB states Aspect Ratio as 1.85 : 1  ..



I hope you didn't see in PVR. Cause I think PVR don't show in proper wide format.
I prefer Waves or Big cinemas for this reason.
PS: I too watched Avengers in PVR. And I regret it now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2012)

I enjoyed Avengers sooo much that I don't care for aspect ratio


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Just came back from *The Raid Redemption* and boy o boy what a bone wrenching, violent action pack movie was this ....... Brutal to the core, few scenes were just crazy ....... Right from scene one to till the end the movie just packs martial art sequences, and fights was drooling with tension, specially the climax fight with the*Mad Dog*, which was just amazing .....Performances were up to the mark .... Iko Uwais is here to stay and definitely *can give tough competition to Tony Jha* ....
> 
> The only major draw back was that the movie was dubbed in English, and it was pretty poor ...... not only the choice of dialogues but also the accent, it looked like since the movie was to be released in India n Asia in English, they chose typical Indian artists to Dub ...... which was very very ordinary ..... I would definitely re watch this one with original recording ......
> 
> *6.8/10*



I saw its trailer and hoped to see it. I did not expect it would release in India. Would try to catch it in Kolkata if I find a theatre showing it.

But, you sure about what you told comparing Tony Jaa?!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

*Raging Phoenix (2011) - 7.5/10*
brilliant fight scenes...


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> But, you sure about what you told comparing Tony Jaa?!



Absolutely, the guys got potential ...... maybe not as heavy built like Tony, but definitely he got some moves stored behind his body ...... also his style is different from Tony. 

Watch *Merantau *first if you want to have a feel of his fighting style ...


----------



## d3p (May 14, 2012)

*Splice (2009) - 7/10*
Good sci-fi Movie...


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Raging Phoenix (2011) - 7.5/10*
> brilliant fight scenes...



Wowo _Jeeja Yanin_. got to try this now ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2012)

Honestly speaking...I started Merantau once..watched first 15 minutes, nothing was happening and stopped it.

Another reason of stopping in between - I had friends who were eating my brain first for playing a 'chinese' movie and then 'nothing' was happening.

   would try again.


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2012)

^^ It plays around the typical MA movie story .... guy goes to town, to get some work, he is bullied for some time. Then he !out of the typical heroism! saves a girl and gets involved with the local thugs ..... 

so now you can understand why it felt boring  ... give it some time and watch for only fight sequences  ,.....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Honestly speaking...I started Merantau once..watched first 15 minutes, nothing was happening and stopped it.
> 
> Another reason of stopping in between - I had friends who were eating my brain first for playing a 'chinese' movie and then 'nothing' was happening.
> 
> would try again.



Merantau is very good movie  can't be compared with Tony Jaa.
bcoz of different fighting style..

another good movie is chocolate


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Merantau is very good movie  can't be compared with Tony Jaa.
> bcoz of different fighting style..
> 
> another good movie is chocolate



Chocolate is a very good action movie and my fav. too. Wish to see her in some more movies.


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> another good movie is chocolate





rhitwick said:


> Chocolate is a very good action movie and my fav. too. Wish to see her in some more movies.


Hope it's not the hindi one. I have heard it's not that good if it's Hindi.


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2012)

Its Thai. Action. 

And Hindi chocolate is remake of "Usual Suspects" though not that good.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 14, 2012)

Ishaqzaade : 8/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I hope you didn't see in PVR. Cause I think PVR don't show in proper wide format.
> I prefer Waves or Big cinemas for this reason.
> PS: I too watched Avengers in PVR. And I regret it now.



Depends on region i guess.The previous theatre i saw the same movie had horrible aspect ratio with black bars.But PVR was good.


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I hope you didn't see in PVR. Cause I think PVR don't show in proper wide format.
> I prefer Waves or Big cinemas for this reason.
> PS: I too watched Avengers in PVR. And I regret it now.


I saw that in Inox and another local theater near my house.


----------



## Chirag (May 14, 2012)

Saw Avengers today at Inox. Horrible print. It wasn't wide screen and it was so blurry. I saw it in 2D but seemed like I was watching a 3D version without the glasses. Way too much blur.


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2012)

i repeat avengers even in big cinemas has black bars.Pls read my previous posts.It seems only the 3d version has proper format.


----------



## lovedonator (May 15, 2012)

quan chi said:


> i repeat avengers even in big cinemas has black bars.Pls read my previous posts.It seems only the 3d version has proper format.



I watched Avengers 2D(English) in Fun Cinemas,perfect print and aspect ratio.


----------



## Naveen.S (May 15, 2012)

I have watched Avenger 2D in Big Cinemas, Zirakpur (Chandigarh). Nothing is wrong with print or aspect ration over there.


----------



## clmlbx (May 15, 2012)

quan chi said:


> i repeat avengers even in big cinemas has black bars.Pls read my previous posts.It seems only the 3d version has proper format.



I watched in satyam in 2D and there was no problem..


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

_Avengers broke dark knights records_



quan chi said:


> i repeat avengers even in big cinemas has black bars.Pls read my previous posts.It seems only the 3d version has proper format.



Exactly i even posted on Big cinemas wall in facebook.They said they will let the technical team know.
Seriously whats the use in watching a movie in 4:3.
If it was 16:9.It would be better.
BTW someone told me that the movies resolution might be bigger than bigcinemas screen 



gopi_vbboy said:


> Depends on region i guess.The previous theatre i saw the same movie had horrible aspect ratio with black bars.But PVR was good.



Seriously tell me?Black bars?Or is it some new move by the government to show Hollywood 3d movies in 4:3?
Journey 2,wrath of titans and avengers all had black bars 

Rush hour 1-8/10
Rush hour 2-8.2/10
rush hour 3-7.5/10

Yeah and saw E.T today-7/10


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2012)

*Office Space*

8.5/10


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 18, 2012)

Guys, Do Avengers have enough 3D Effects?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Guys, Do Avengers have enough 3D Effects?



Not much but only is starting. Still good. Main thing is movie is so indulging that you will forget about 3D


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not much but only is starting. Still good. Main thing is movie is so indulging that you will forget about 3D



Thanks for the input.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2012)

But do watch it in 3D *only* if you have the option. It increases the overall enjoyment.


----------



## ajayritik (May 18, 2012)

*Hugo 6.5/10*
Although overall the movie wasn't that great I really loved the 3D Effects even though on a relatively smaller screen at my home on a 3D TV.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

So youl'll think MIB 3 will be good?
MIB is back after a long-long time.

New spiderman story is little different(As the trailer looked different,and poster said untold story).It would be awsome.Seeing Spidey swing thru the buildings in 3D


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Waiting for* Total Recall*,*Prometheus*,Despicable ME 2,Ice AGE 4,Madagascar 3,The Rise of Guardians,Amazing Spiderman,Dictator,*Lockout.*


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2012)

I don't know if MIB is going to be "good" or not, but for me, its going to be a treat. Getting to see Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones on the same page is going to be sheer delight.
If that wasn't enough, now the plot involves Time Travel! Its already in my all time favorites. 

And talking of Spiderman's reboot, I am looking forward for it too. People have high expectations from the movie since its more true to the comics. But in 3D.... Meh..


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2012)

This is Amazing Spiderman. The story is set in a different world. So, you might see variations of Spiderman storyline and his powers along with costume.

*Merantau 6.5/10*

Good and realistic hand to hand combat scenes. But not great. I would anyday rate "Blood and Bone" better than this, even "Undisputed" series.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2012)

how many of u going for Chhota Bheem in theaters  ? 



rhitwick said:


> *Merantau 6.5/10*
> 
> Good and realistic hand to hand combat scenes. But not great. *I would anyday rate "Blood and Bone" better than this, even "Undisputed" series.*



jet lee & donnie yen


----------



## KDroid (May 18, 2012)

Watched Vicky Donor. Entertaining One-Time Watch!


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2012)

@Zangetsu, Well Jet Lee is never my fav. but Donnie Yen is obviously unquestionable. Then again, the fighting technique is different for both of them (Donnie Yen and this Merantau fighter)


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 18, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> how many of u going for Chhota Bheem in theaters



ROFL!!


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> how many of u going for Chhota Bheem in theaters  ?
> 
> 
> 
> jet lee & donnie yen



Maybe some kids 



rhitwick said:


> This is Amazing Spiderman. The story is set in a different world. So, you might see variations of Spiderman storyline and his powers along with costume.
> 
> *Merantau 6.5/10*
> 
> Good and realistic hand to hand combat scenes. But not great. I would anyday rate "Blood and Bone" better than this, even "Undisputed" series.



Irfan Khan is a doctor in spiderman .
Like i felt anil kapoor overacted in MI4.Hope irfan khan doesn't do that


----------



## pratik385 (May 18, 2012)

*Department: 6/10*
Seen the movie first day first show
Story is little confusing and has flaws too
Avg. acting from stars too
Songs are pathetic and not well put in the movie
It has some funny dialogs  
Few Camera angles were good but otherwise crap
Recommend not to watch


----------



## d3p (May 18, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *Department: 6/10*
> Seen the movie first day first show
> Story is little confusing and has flaws too
> Avg. acting from stars too
> ...



If you feel this movie is not worth to watch, then post it in *"Must Not Watch Movies Recommended By Digitians"*


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2012)

Vicky Donor-8/10
Ishaqzaade-8.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2012)

"Recommend not to watch" and still rated 6?!

Hmmm.


----------



## sam9s (May 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Waiting for* Total Recall*,*Prometheus*,Despicable ME 2,Ice AGE 4,Madagascar 3,The Rise of Guardians,Amazing Spiderman,Dictator,*Lockout.*



How can you for get .. *Expendables 2 ..... 
*

Arnold :: I AM BACK!!!!!! ......


----------



## pratik385 (May 18, 2012)

Yup i said not recommend because there are very few fans of RGV me being one 
i think its okay, if you like ishaqzade then this one is overall okay 

in my rating system ishaqzade will get 6/10 but yeah music is super in it


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2012)

*True Legend 6.5/10* -.5 for third boring act.

Good moves but I hate the great chinese rope tricks. They make the efforts of real martial arts a joke. Only down side of the movie according to me.

And what is with the clueless third act???


*Ek doctor ki maut 8/10*

While browsing TV channels today I got stumbled on "Loksabha TV" which was playing this very smart movie. Got hooked to it instantly. They played it without breaks. It did not show the name ever and I had to know it. I searched google with Pankaj Kapoor and Shabana Azmi combination and found it.

A timeless movie indeed. Must watch for sure.


----------



## icebags (May 21, 2012)

found and saw this movie today. has some domestic violence stuff like wife and daughter beating, some running, lots of discouraging stuff and fighting. 
ppl who like foreign films may like to see. seems interesting. 
[YOUTUBE]va53BiCkaNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 21, 2012)

Watched SUCKER PUNCH in HD today will give it 7/10.The plot isnt too good but the actions are just amazing(Damn good in Hd),a true eye opener.


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

cool, that movie reco got me interested gonna go try and catch Ek doctor ki maut

looking for some movies with nice visuals, good scenic photography, dont care if there is a plot or even people in it
Baraka, Microcosmos, Koyaanisqatsi, Home, and Genesis... missed any out?


----------



## d3p (May 21, 2012)

*RocknRolla - 8/10*

Guy Ritchie at best..

*immortals - 6.5/10*

Average Plot & decent acting. Good Time pass.


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2012)

d3p said:


> *RocknRolla - 8/10*
> 
> Guy Ritchie at best..


I watched this after being impressed by Lock Stock and two Smoking Barrels followed by Snatch.. didn't really like RocknRolla.. have to watch it again..


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2012)

Anorion said:


> cool, that movie reco got me interested gonna go try and catch Ek doctor ki maut


Knowing your taste...I can say you will love it.


> looking for some movies with nice visuals, good scenic photography, dont care if there is a plot or even people in it
> Baraka, Microcosmos, Koyaanisqatsi, Home, and Genesis... missed any out?


I can recommend one, 
The Taste of Tea (2004) - IMDb

Very slow but awesomely beautiful. And obviously The motorcycle Diary.


----------



## quan chi (May 22, 2012)

i dont understand why people over imdb rates most of the horror movies below 6 when they are really not that bad.Outpost is really an awesome movie atleast it deserves 6.5.


----------



## abhidev (May 22, 2012)

Has anybody seen... 'The Raid Redemption'...has some nice and brutal action scenes...


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2012)

quan chi said:


> i dont understand why people over imdb rates most of the horror movies below 6 when they are really not that bad.Outpost is really an awesome movie atleast it deserves 6.5.



Can I have some suggestions from you regarding some good horror movies?


----------



## quan chi (May 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can I have some suggestions from you regarding some good horror movies?



My post was meant for movies like outpost only.Btw as for your suggestion
(There will be some good movies too which i will not mention which means either i havent seen them yet or i havent liked them.)

1.The shining
2.The thing
3.Sleepy hollow
4.Paranormal Activity
5.The ring all parts
6.Dead silence
7.silence of the lambs
8.Outpost
9.Invasion of the body snatchers
10.Funny Games

Tales from the crypt were also awesome!


----------



## d3p (May 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can I have some suggestions from you regarding some good horror movies?



You can watch

*The RING* & also *Grave Encounters*


----------



## ajayritik (May 23, 2012)

quan chi said:


> My post was meant for movies like outpost only.Btw as for your suggestion
> (There will be some good movies too which i will not mention which means either i havent seen them yet or i havent liked them.)
> 
> 1.The shining
> ...





d3p said:


> You can watch
> 
> *The RING* & also *Grave Encounters*



Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2012)

Wrong Turn is also having terrific horror scenes....


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Mi 2-8/10
mi 3-8/10


----------



## d3p (May 23, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Wrong Turn is also having terrific horror scenes....



*Wrong Turn Series is not a horror Movie*. Its more like a Action Slasher.

The Hills Have Eyes also falls in the same category.


----------



## ashintomson (May 24, 2012)

American Gangster (2007) - 8.5 / 10 
 Denzel washington at its best


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 24, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Wrong Turn Series is not a horror Movie*. Its more like a Action Slasher.
> 
> The Hills Have Eyes also falls in the same category.



ya but still they are horryfying..


----------



## rahul_c (May 24, 2012)

Grudge-This movie is creepy has hec, its effin scary. BTW I have watched exorcist, rec, saw, wrong turn II. None of them scared me. Watch it at night with head phones and I bet you will freak out.
I watched it without sounds during scary times.


----------



## noob (May 25, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, The movie won 5 Oscars! The review is biased.
> 
> IMO, very slow and boring movie. I would rate 7.5/10. Only for execution and cinematography. And, look at the Oscar categories where it has won...all technical.



ha ha true..HUGO is movie with Instagram filters


----------



## sam9s (May 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Has anybody seen... 'The Raid Redemption'...has some nice and brutal action scenes...



Yep I did, impressions a page back.....


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

anyone saw MIB 3?


----------



## clmlbx (May 26, 2012)

^^ waiting for my bro, so planned to go next weekend if movie stays till then


----------



## Romeo420 (May 26, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Grudge-This movie is creepy has hec, its effin scary. BTW I have watched exorcist, rec, saw, wrong turn II. None of them scared me. Watch it at night with head phones and I bet you will freak out.
> I watched it without sounds during scary times.



yep the movie is damn creepy.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2012)

I have a very strong urge to watch something Sci-fi, any recommendation


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

Babel - 8/10 nice movie by the director of amerros perros

and dudes, recommend any mystery-thriller like,
the others, shutter island, oldboy, shinning, sherlock holmes - both, Silence of the lambs,the thing (I saw all these)
So, recommend me some more awesome mystery - thriller (no horror please) other than the above.


----------



## icebags (May 27, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I have a very strong urge to watch something Sci-fi, any recommendation



have you seen the adjustment bureau ?

if you like sci-fi you may want to see stargate (tv series : order - stargate, stragate atlantis, stargate universe), its overwhelmingly awesome.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

icebags said:


> have you seen the adjustment bureau ?
> 
> if you like sci-fi you may want to see stargate (tv series : order - stargate, stragate atlantis, stargate universe), its overwhelmingly awesome.



Added to my "Must watch Sci Fi Stuff" list.

Btw, I can suggest some of my favourite sci fi stuff (in no particular order, except the first ):

Back to the Future
Twelve Monkeys
The Truman Show

Btw, just came across this title in the Top Sci Fi list of movies at IMDb:
Ivan Vasilevich menyaet professiyu 

It's Russian and translates to, "Back to the Future" and date of release goes back to 1973! 
Could it be... could it be... CAN it?? 

No... I just have to find out myself.. after watching this film!


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2012)

American Gangster- 7.5/10


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Added to my "Must watch Sci Fi Stuff" list.
> 
> Btw, I can suggest some of my favourite sci fi stuff (in no particular order, except the first ):
> 
> ...



thanks for the russian "back to the future".  if you like time travel stuff, now here are 2 films for you "Time Traveller" (Toki o kakeru shôjo), Returner - both japanese, there is subtitle too, former one is more interesting. there are some interesting time travel stuff in japanese film and drama, i need to find more.


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2012)

Time travel? Oh, did you watch *Primer*?

Come back when you watch it.


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Time travel? Oh, did you watch *Primer*?
> 
> Come back when you watch it.



i tried to watch it, its too slow paced for me. i acknowledge its reputation, but it slows down the adrenalin flow in my brain. i will sure try to watch it again some day.


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2012)

icebags said:


> i tried to watch it, its too slow paced for me. i acknowledge its reputation, but it slows down the adrenalin flow in my brain. i will sure try to watch it again some day.



Watch Timecrimes. Best Time travel movie IMO. And no, it's not pretentious like Primer. Great movie. High on entertainment value. A time travel movie done right.


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2012)

eggman said:


> Watch Timecrimes. Best Time travel movie IMO. And no, it's not pretentious like Primer. Great movie. High on entertainment value. A time travel movie done right.



Thanks for recommendation buddy. By looking at rating it seems a great movie to watch


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2012)

eggman said:


> Watch Timecrimes. Best Time travel movie IMO. And no, it's not pretentious like Primer. Great movie. High on entertainment value. A time travel movie done right.



thanks, added to my list too. 
here is another amazing time travel movie: the lake house (there is one hollywod version and a korean version, hollywood one seemed better to me). its a great romantic movie with time traveling through a mailbox. 

for all time travel fans, i will always ask to see Dr. Who and Stargate. they are full of time travel episodes with different backgrounds and aspects.


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2012)

Added to my watch-list 

Just share some  more  great time travel movies


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

I am a big fan of time travel stuff. Have watched many movies of this genre. Timecrimes and Primer being two of them. Timecrimes sure is a movie leagues apart, while Primer needs another watch and maybe more watch to understand completely.

Thanks for that Japanese movie recommendation icebags.


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Added to my watch-list
> 
> Just share some  more  great time travel movies



i have a long list, somewhere in my computer. will find it and share with you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 28, 2012)

Just watched *Sherlock Homes : A Game Of Shadows*

Added To My most fav. movies list. *8/10*


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

icebags said:


> thanks, added to my list too.
> here is another amazing time travel movie: the lake house (there is one hollywod version and *a korean version*, hollywood one seemed better to me). its a great romantic movie with time traveling through a mailbox.
> .



Il Mare

Btw some reccos:
1. Moon
2. Donnie Darko
3. Triangle


----------



## clmlbx (May 28, 2012)

watched adjustment bureau .. but this is like romantic drama movie more rather then si-fi

Primer and Timecrimes added will soon watch it..

Sherlock Homes : A Game Of Shadows is in my compt for now couple of weeks but does not get time ti watch it.. it is 2 hour long and this weeks I got just 90 min.. I keep 1am deadline


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2012)

eggman said:


> Watch Timecrimes. Best Time travel movie IMO. And no, it's not pretentious like Primer. Great movie. High on entertainment value. A time travel movie done right.



+1 TimeCrimes is amazing movie..

also Deja Vu is sci-fi time travel is a must watch


----------



## dalbir (May 28, 2012)

brave heart
ice age whole series


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> watched adjustment bureau .. but this is like romantic drama movie more rather then si-fi
> 
> Primer and Timecrimes added will soon watch it..
> 
> Sherlock Homes : A Game Of Shadows is in my compt for now couple of weeks but does not get time ti watch it.. it is 2 hour long and this weeks I got just 90 min.. I keep 1am deadline



thats a lite scifi, technologically advanced people watching over us. 

other recommendations - space voyage films: red planet, sunshine.


----------



## theredcommando (May 28, 2012)

Watch - 'The Moon' and 'Source Code'. Source code is much more puzzling.
Not exactly sci-fi, but excellent sci thriller - 'Memento'


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> anyone saw MIB 3?


Yes I did. Was a decent watch
*7/10.*


----------



## rahul_c (May 28, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I have a very strong urge to watch something Sci-fi, any recommendation



Journey 2 featuring The Rock.


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2012)

Time Travel...
Spider Forest
Hot tub time machine


----------



## clmlbx (May 28, 2012)

hot tub time machine watched a while ago

spider forest does not look sci-fi

time travel... do you mean "Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel"..


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2012)

Spider Forsest : watch and tell.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2012)

TODAY's WATCH -
Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol-7.4/10
Ratatouille(animated)-8.4/10(must watch)
The green hornet-7.2/10

The best of them was as the points show.Its animation just amazing,filled with comedy,thriller,adventure,action and some romance..

MI-4 was awesome too best scene was tom cruise climbing buj khalifa.Technology used was great.

The green hornet was also gr8 action was there with lots of comedy and suspence

Enjoyed all three really.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

Whoa! 

Listening to all these Time Travel movies, I am so surprized that I havn't many of them! 

And I called myself fan of this genre! :/ Put on my list each of these movies! Thanks pals for suggesting.

btw.. another Time Travel + Romantic genre movie which crossed my mind and is worth watching: Kate & Leopold (2001) - IMDb.


----------



## clmlbx (May 28, 2012)

^^ watched awesome movie.. 

even I say my self a big fan and have not watched so many movies.

My favourite sci-fi is Star trek (2009) .


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2012)

Guys got some movies from my friend. Can someone help me suggest if these are good to watch?

Brake
Choose
Corialanus
Contraband
Cowboy And Alien
Enemy at the Gates
Haywire
Fast5
Joyful Noise
Machine Gun Preacher
Mysterious Island
War Horse
Tower Heist
The Double
The Gray


----------



## d3p (May 28, 2012)

*@ajayritik:* Most of them are good movies. Worth watching in a Big Screen.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Spider Forsest : watch and tell.



Jung Suh is there and then there is loop.


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2012)

*The Constant Gardener 6.5/10*

Another conspiracy theory movie. Good execution but slow at times. In line of "Michael Clayton", "Edge of Darkness", "Fair Game"

*Magnolia ?/10*
Started but could not finish. Loosing patience quickly now-a-days. Then again you need courage to watch a 188 minute movie. Seemed boring to me. I'm sorry to all its fans here but that is how I felt while watching it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 28, 2012)

Shaitaan 8/10
A different kind of story. Liked it

Fargo 5/10
Had high hopes as it was an Oscar winning movie... But probably not according to my taste. Half the dialogues are "Oh Yeah!"

Blood Money 0/10
Waste of time. 

Perfume : Story of a Murderer 6.5/10
Liked parts of the movie but could not understand the motive. More like fantasy


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2012)

Perfume is kind of movie which is not required to have a motive. Rather its "what if" kinda movie. Fantasy...ummm...rather Fiction is appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

Rhitwick, I wouldn't suggest you to watch Mangolia...

Time travel movies...

I haven't even heard of many of the time travel movies recommended. Here are some of the time travel movies I have watched (other than the recommended ones)

17 Again - 6/10
Planet of the apes - 6/10
Prince of Persia - 6/10
The devils advocate - 4/10
Jumanji - 7/10
The time travelers wife - 6/10
The time machine - 5/10
Groundhog day - 5/10


----------



## trublu (May 29, 2012)

IMO, Magnolia is the crappiest movie ever made. I mean, I have watched the slowest and the most boring movies,but this one surpasses them all. It's one of those movies where i dnt think  "y did I watch this?" .... instead I think " Why did they make this movie?"


P.S. Watched The Dark Knight on Saturday for the zillionth time. Can't get enough of The Joker.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2012)

trublu said:


> IMO, Magnolia is the crappiest movie ever made. I mean, I have watched the slowest and the most boring movies,but this one surpasses them all. It's one of those movies where i dnt think  "y did I watch this?" .... instead I think " Why did they make this movie?"
> 
> 
> P.S. Watched The Dark Knight on Saturday for the zillionth time. Can't get enough of The Joker.



JokER is better than batman!,awesome act he did.
RIP Heath Ledger...


----------



## a_medico (May 29, 2012)

nac said:


> Time travel movies...
> 
> I haven't even heard of many of the time travel movies recommended. Here are some of the time travel movies I have watched (other than the recommended ones)
> 
> ...



Triangle
Spider Forest


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 29, 2012)

Watched In Time the idea is kind of refreshing,i'd say 6.5/10


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Triangle
> Spider Forest



Guys wait for Loopers. It's also a time travel movie.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Triangle
> Spider Forest



Already mentioned before


----------



## Vyom (May 29, 2012)

Overwhelmed by the list of Time Travel based movies I made a list of those which were recommended in the last few posts.

Sharing that for the record in no particular order (first one being the exceptional again ).

(Those I watched is in bold).


*Back to the Future*
*Twelve Monkeys*
Ivan Vasilevich menyaet professiyu
Time Traveller (Toki o kakeru shôjo)
Returner
*Primer*
*Timecrimes*
*The Lake House*
Stargate
*Deja Vu*
*Donnie Darko*
*Triangle*
*Source Code*
Spider Forest (I hope there are not much spiders in it )
Hot tub time machine
Dr. Who
*Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel*
Loop
17 Again
Planet of the apes
*Prince of Persia*
The devils advocate
*Jumanji*
*The time travelers wife*
*The time machine*
Groundhog day
Loopers
Kate & Leopold
Midnight in Paris




Jung Suh (IMDb states this is the name of an actor not a movie, Faun please clear this)

Not sure if these movies have time travel element. (Guys please help).


Moon
Adjustment Bureau
Red planet
Sunshine


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2012)

No those are not time travel movie.

And yes, Jung Suh is an actor.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 29, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Overwhelmed by the list of Time Travel based movies I made a list of those which were recommended in the last few posts.
> 
> Sharing that for the record in no particular order (first one being the exceptional again ).
> 
> ...



thanks for the list. 

i love time travel movies.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Jung Suh (IMDb states this is the name of an actor not a movie, Faun please clear this)


Haha dude wut ? She is an actress.
cool...




Vyom said:


> Not sure if these movies have time travel element. (Guys please help).
> 
> 
> Moon
> Sunshine


Both are must watch for sci fi lovers. I liked Moon more.




rhitwick said:


> And yes, Jung Suh is an actor.


Read first reply.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> Haha dude wut ? She is an actress.
> cool...





ReadAgain:
By definition, Actress = A female *actor*.
If still not understood goto ReadAgain; 

btw.. I got confused by this post:


Faun said:


> Jung Suh is there and then there is loop.


But now.. cool.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2012)

Vyom said:


> But now.. cool.



cool......

*Splice* - slow but surprisingly good sci fi, biological, ethical drama with minor instances of action. Good twist at the end.
*Peppermint Candy* - Story in reverse chronology spanning 20 years (1999-1979), condensed into 130 minutes. Recommended to those who like character development.


----------



## nac (May 30, 2012)

How did we miss the one of the latest time travel when we were discussing???

Add "Midnight in Paris" in that list...


----------



## clmlbx (May 30, 2012)

^^ is that so ? I gave it a pass as IMDB says comedy and Romance


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

nac said:


> Add "Midnight in Paris" in that list...



Done! I think Midnight in Paris couldn't be considered a Sci-Fi, but Time Travel in any form is appealing!


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2012)

^Its a Woody Allen movie. Received Oscar for screenplay I guess.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, its Woody Allen's. I didn't remember which category but I remember it was nominated for few categories.

I have seen few of his films, but those weren't interesting. But it's better...


----------



## a_medico (May 31, 2012)

*John Carter* - Though it was a typical hollywood masala movie, I liked it. Reminded me of _Avatar_.

*Life as we know it* - Good movie depicting subject of raising a child with a love angle.


----------



## icebags (May 31, 2012)

icebags said:


> i have a long list, somewhere in my computer. will find it and share with you guys tomorrow.



Done, sorry for the late, but thought making imdb list would be better. 

here it is:

*Time travel movies (IMDB)*


----------



## Tenida (May 31, 2012)

icebags said:


> Done, sorry for the late, but thought making imdb list would be better.
> 
> here it is:
> 
> *Time travel movies (IMDB)*



Wow that's huge list  Thanks bro.


----------



## icebags (May 31, 2012)

^^ you are welcome. I have also included the titles that people recommending. 

Some more :
#Frequency
#The final count down.  (==>military action)
#Samurai commando mission 1549  (==>military action / youtube trailer seems interesting, there is full movie too, but unfortunately no sub there yet)
#Planet of the apes 2001
#Heaven's soldiers / Cheon gun  (==>military action)


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 31, 2012)

icebags said:


> Done, sorry for the late, but thought making imdb list would be better.
> 
> here it is:
> 
> *Time travel movies (IMDB)*



thanks for the list 

Best Time Travel Movies 

*www.imdb.com/list/ND5SuaOHqso/


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2012)

Interesting movies in the list. Would check out.


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2012)

icebags said:


> *Time travel movies (IMDB)*



Thanks for the list.
Not much liked to see Back to the Future so far ahead in the list.. 
But thanks anyway!


----------



## ajayritik (May 31, 2012)

Finally watched *The Dark Knight 7/10*
I don't know why many people think this movie as great or really exceptional. I found it to be good.Main thing was the Joker Character played by Heath Ledger.

*Gabbar Singh 5.5/10*
For those who don't know this is a supposed remake of Dabangg in Telugu but I would say basic plot is similar apart from that it has it's own story. Strictly one time watch.


----------



## rahul_c (May 31, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Finally watched *The Dark Knight 7/10*
> I don't know why many people think this movie as great or really exceptional. I found it to be good.Main thing was the Joker Character played by Heath Ledger.


The Dark Knight is epic. I've watched it 20 times since I started counting.


----------



## ajayritik (May 31, 2012)

Guys can someone recommend a good list of Thriller Movies please!


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2012)

^^Gupt


----------



## nac (May 31, 2012)

^^ There are plenty of thriller movies. I am recommending three of them...

Sci fi thriller - Eagle Eye
Action thriller - Taken
Mystery thriller - Illusionist


----------



## pratik385 (May 31, 2012)

*Once [2006] -8/10*
Lovely, thats the one word come to mind after watching it 
Great Songs, 2006 best song oscar winner, Also good acting. 
Film was made with budget $160,000 and grossed well over $20 milllion.
Recommended for everyone here, come on its just 85min long...


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Gupt



That is a good T.


----------



## Tenida (May 31, 2012)

The Terminal : 8.5/10
The Terminal (2004) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2012)

*Men in Black 3 5.8/10*

They made better movies than this. Boring, half cooked plot. 

Recommended for a DVD watch. OBVIOUSLY not for theater and must not 3D movie.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^I beg to differ

Saw MIB3 today thanks to the bandh...& i actually thought it was a good movie....contrary to the reviews,u will be surprised....
7/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2012)

*Monster Inc. (9/10)*
Excellent movie....must watch for every one


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

*The Bridge on the River Kwai- 10/10*
After settling his differences with a Japanese PoW camp commander, a British colonel co-operates to oversee his men's construction of a railway bridge for their captors - while oblivious to a plan by the Allies to destroy it. 

*Hunger (2008)- 8/10*
Irish republican Bobby Sands leads the inmates of a Northern Irish prison in a hunger strike.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2012)

Abar Bomkesh : 7.5/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Mission Impossible : Ghost Protocol - 7.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2012)

"Lets agree to disagree"

On other hand,

*The Raid: Redemption 7.8/10*

Now I know why SAM compared him with Tony Jaa.Still, Muay Thai is more into attacking that is the reason Tony's moves are more brutal.

But, this is a superb movie too. Must watch for action lovers


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> "Lets agree to disagree"
> 
> On other hand,
> 
> ...



lol biting my teeth.  it was in cinemas for just a week and i missed. everybody saying it was good.

i wonder why tony jaa isn't doing much films. he is such a great guy.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony left movie making and became a monk. True story.


----------



## Tobuscus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey,guys

What about stoner movies like?

Pineapple Express
Dude,Where's my car?
Harold & Kumar


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 2, 2012)

John Carter - 6.5/10
Just another Disney prince saves the princess movie with loads of action and CGI


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2012)

*Iron Sky 6/10*

After few minutes into the movie, even the makers realized they are not making any sense, then they went ahead of not making sense more bigger way. Then the movie became one of its kind.

I'm still not sure if its a very good black comedy or as bad as it seems! Check out.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 2, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Abar Bomkesh : 7.5/10



Yes!Nice movie,chemistry between Abir and Saswata is fantastic!
Have you seen Q's first movie;Bish?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2012)

^^Yup. It's good. But sometimes it may feel boring.


----------



## eggman (Jun 2, 2012)

Tobuscus said:


> Hey,guys
> 
> What about stoner movies like?
> 
> ...



Watch Department when stoned


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 2, 2012)

Harold and Kumar-Both the movies are *9/10*
Have not seen the 3rd Movie


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 2, 2012)

3rd movie is also good


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

Truman show - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Jun 3, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Now I know why SAM compared him with Tony Jaa.Still, Muay Thai is more into attacking that is the reason Tony's moves are more brutal.
> 
> But, this is a superb movie too. Must watch for action lovers



The final climax fight scene was really really nicely picturized. With Tony out of the league, this dude can easily take asian martial arts to a new level _*IF*_, given right projects .....



rhitwick said:


> *Iron Sky 6/10*
> 
> After few minutes into the movie, even the makers realized they are not making any sense, then they went ahead of not making sense more bigger way. Then the movie became one of its kind.
> 
> I'm still not sure if its a very good black comedy or as bad as it seems! Check out.



*Iron Sky* lolzzz. even I saw this movie yeaterday night only. Quite similar reaction as yours. I had no idea what this movie intended to be, but within first half hour I was expecting a good black comedy, but did not click me as good as I was expecting......... same *6/10* for me too.

*Haywire* ..... it been long that I have seen a really good movie, and that is the reason as well that I have quite a bit shifted towards watching TV series instead of movies. Haywire was another poor attempt in the lines of cooperative mission going bad. The story was predictable as hell and treatment was something that was done some zillions times in Hollywood. except for the few very decently performed fight sequences and pretty good star cast, this movie had nothing to offer ....... *6/10*

*Astro Boy* ....... decent animation flick .... not so great plot ....*6.3/10*

*Big Daddy[* ... I like Adam Sandler and so even though the plot was pretty thin, but interesting I enjoyed this movie. Adam is a junkie, failure dude in life and adopts a boy to impress his GF, that he can be a responsible person as well .............., rest you can imagine ..... *6.5/10*

*Outland* ...... An exact replica in terms of feel, presentation, background score of the cult classic Alien ...... Sean Connery does a fine job. Plot goes something like this ....."In the distant future, a police marshal stationed at a remote mining colony on the Jupiter moon of Io uncovers a drug-smuggling conspiracy" ......... *6.5/10*


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 3, 2012)

Der Untergang (The downfall)
Downfall (2004) - IMDb

its last ten days of world war II ,  Hitler's last ten days in his bunker and some followers waiting for the downfall of his country.The movie is in german with english subtitles but one can easily understand what's happening in the bunker


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2012)

*Madagascar (2005) - 8/10*
_I like to move it move it,you like to move it move it...._


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2012)

*Taxi Driver(1976)- 8.8/10*
*Storyline*



> Travis Bickle is an ex-Marine and Vietnam War veteran living in New York City. As he suffers from insomnia, he spends his time working as a taxi driver at night, watching porn movies at seedy cinemas during the day, or thinking about how the world, New York in particular, has deteriorated into a cesspool. He's a loner who has strong opinions about what is right and wrong with mankind. For him, the one bright spot in New York humanity is Betsy, a worker on the presidential nomination campaign of Senator Charles Palatine. He becomes obsessed with her. After an incident with her, he believes he has to do whatever he needs to to make the world a better place in his opinion. One of his priorities is to be the savior for Iris, a twelve-year-old runaway and prostitute who he believes wants out of the profession and under the thumb of her pimp and lover Matthew.Storyline
> 
> campaign of Senator Charles Palatine. He becomes obsessed with her. After an incident with her, he believes he has to do whatever he needs to to make the world a better place in his opinion. One of his priorities is to be the savior for Iris, a twelve-year-old runaway and prostitute who he believes wants out of the profession and under the thumb of her pimp and lover Matthew.


----------



## digibrush (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ Great movie. One of the best film of Robert De Niro.  Role of Travis Bickle earned him his first academy award nomination for best actor. 

Unforgettable acting of De Niro— "You talking to me? 
You talking to me? Then who the hell else are you talking to? You talking to me? Well, I'm the only one here."


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2012)

A Quiet Place in thr Country. One of the best twisted movies that we love.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2012)

@Digibrush-Yes, its totally a masterpiece  I liked the 70's world in the movie


----------



## Faun (Jun 4, 2012)

Taxi Driver is awesome.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Taxi Driver(1976)- 8.8/10*



Dont tell me you watch it for the first time 



digibrush said:


> Unforgettable acting of De Niro— "You talking to me?
> You talking to me? Then who the hell else are you talking to? You talking to me? Well, I'm the only one here."



hahaha! 
I'm De Niro fan too and my dad too 
From Analyze this movie



> Boss Paul Vitti: If I talk to you, and you turn me into a fag... I'm gonna kill you, you understand?
> Dr. Ben Sobel: Could we define the word "fag," because...?
> Boss Paul Vitti: I go fag, you die. Got it?
> Dr. Ben Sobel: Got it.


lmao


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Dont tell me you watch it for the first time



Man this world is so big and it has plenty variety of good movies. Watching it now or watching earlier doesn't a big issue. At least we should watch movies like this before we die.


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2012)

Avengers 9/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch it before it gets taken down !!


OMG OMG! Hype meter: Full

Dark Knight Rises: Sneak Preview Footage from MTV Movie Awards | NowPublic News Coverage


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys please list some good horror flicks!


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please list some good horror flicks!



Underworld Series 
Blade


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Underworld Series
> Blade



 You know I was scared of Evil Dead 2 too.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jun 6, 2012)

Watched Act Of Valour and Blow,both awesome movies must watch!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Underworld Series
> Blade



In the same line must watch is Spawn, Batman Begins, Eclipse series...


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 6, 2012)

well when I watched Evil Dead series.. I learned one thing never ever watch Horror movies or similar like it with Friends.. For us it was hell comedy.. we seriously laughed like we were insane...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Romantic comedies are best :3


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 6, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Underworld Series
> Blade


Are you sure Blade is a Horror movie?


rhitwick said:


> In the same line must watch is Spawn, Batman Begins, Eclipse series...


rhitwick, Batman Begins is horror movie?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2012)

If Blade is a horror movie then it sure is


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Men In Black 3 3D - 7.5/10*


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2012)

Defiance- 8.5/10
*Bielski partisans*


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 7, 2012)

just managed to see kahaani & wow was impressive...8/10 for sure..good movie...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> Watched Act Of Valour and Blow,both awesome movies must watch!!!



haven't seen this one...but after watching the trailer it seems like COD


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 7, 2012)

Last night I watched In The Mouth of Madness, one heck of a Horror movie. 8/10 from me.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 7, 2012)

Any views about Prometheus, is it worthy to be watched in theater or only good for DVD ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2012)

It would be released tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 7, 2012)

^^ Don't worry, if everything goes according to plan, I will give my reviews late night on Prometheus. 
PS: I am not a horror movie fan. So forgive me if I don't do justice.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2012)

^^it's a sci fi and part horror. Waiting for your review.


----------



## abhinavsood (Jun 7, 2012)

My favorites:


The Bourne Series! (Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy and Bourne Ultimatum)
Lucky Slevin
300
You Don't Mess With The Zohan
Step Up 2: The Streets


----------



## sam9s (Jun 7, 2012)

Prometheus is said to be Alien prequel. Booked for sat. And in no way its for DVD, the cinematography looks to be fantastic. Per reviews its begged to be seen on Big screen


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Prometheus is said to be Alien prequel. Booked for sat. And in no way its for DVD, the cinematography looks to be fantastic. Per reviews its begged to be seen on Big screen



How about Blu Ray if not DVD?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2012)

watched step up 2 and Superhero movie
both are awesome in their genre.I learned some cool moves from step up 2 
Superhero movie is hilarious best comedy from all the time..


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2012)

I watched "Raging Phoenix" today and "Ong Bak" few weeks back. May be its not my taste. I thought of going to "The Raid Redemption", but now I think it may be not good for my taste.


----------



## Professor X (Jun 7, 2012)

Just watched *The Dictator*  super hilarious movie, my rating 7.5/10


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 7, 2012)

Crime: godfather I/II, goodfellas, pulp fiction, scarface, carlito's way, Donnie brasco, mean streets
Thriller: insomnia, the departed, taxi driver
Drama: it's a wonderful life, Schindler's list, the insider, million dollar baby, dev d
War: platoon, born on the 4th of July, saving private Ryan, bridge on river kwai
Romance: Annie hall, gone with the wind
Sports: rocky I/II, raging bull
Supernatural: the devil's advocate, the sixth sense
c
Comedy: when harry met sally, jaane bhi do yaaron
Animation: spirited away, my neighbour totoro, shrek, lion king
Sci-fi: back to the future
Historical drama: Lawrence of arabia


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2012)

nac said:


> I watched "Raging Phoenix" today and "Ong Bak" few weeks back. May be its not my taste. I thought of going to "The Raid Redemption", but now I think it may be not good for my taste.



if u are not a martial art movie fan, then those are not for you. 

*Ong bak 2* is the best in Ong bak series, and anybody minds if i give it a 10/10 ? it's one of the best martial arts movie ever made. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/63.gif *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/63.gif 
(and i like rating movies 10/10 if they really impress me. )


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

vishurocks said:


> Crime: godfather I/II, goodfellas, pulp fiction, scarface, carlito's way, Donnie brasco, mean streets
> Thriller: insomnia, the departed, taxi driver
> Drama: it's a wonderful life, Schindler's list, the insider, million dollar baby, dev d
> War: platoon, born on the 4th of July, saving private Ryan, bridge on river kwai
> ...



Nice list


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2012)

Just came back from the premiere of Prometheus. Not much impressed. Definitely *not* in my must watch list. But then maybe it was just not my type.

Review here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1671122-post25.html


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Safe House - 7/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

nac said:


> I watched "Raging Phoenix" today and "Ong Bak" few weeks back. May be its not my taste. I thought of going to "The Raid Redemption", but now I think it may be not good for my taste.



u shud watch "jackie chan" or "Bruce Lee" movies


Raging Phoenex has exceptional moves


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2012)

yesterday I watched '*The Raid Redemption*'...and I totally loved it...the action sequences are good...some intense moments...all in all its a must watch *9/10*


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2012)

In animation movies i will recommend:Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,Tangled,Up,kung fu panda 1 & 2. And have anyone seen Hot Wheels movies? I saw them on cartoon network,liked very much.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont consider animes as movies. Thats a separate thing and its not my cup of tea. I tried to watch kung fu panda but I couldnt watch it completely.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 8, 2012)

In Time - 6/10
Waste of my time!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ It was a good movie imo.


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

Zangetsu,
Jackie movie has some star value. I don't know anyone in that movie except Sanim who have played a role in Bangkok Knockout. 

Bruce Lee....uh.... I haven't seen a full movie of his but I have watched Enter the Dragon in bits and pieces. Even I didn't know that until you ask me to watch his movies.


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2012)

After watching a bunch of shitty movies last week, finally saw this
Taare Zameen Par
(9/10)
Excellent movie...!! I know I'm late watching it now but still was worth it


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2012)

R2K said:


> After watching a bunch of shitty movies last week, finally saw this
> Taare Zameen Par
> (9/10)
> Excellent movie...!! I know I'm late watching it now but still was worth it



this moive in my waiting list....


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2012)

Watched Alien1, Aliens 2 and Aliens3. 
Except the scenes wherein Alien is involved I didn't find the movie to be exceptional.
I think all three directed by different directors.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

Any movie based on 
Auschwitz concentration camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 8, 2012)

Valkyrie ...(8.5/10)
*ing Tom cruise 
A plot to assassinate adolf hitler at peak of the War II  
also known as July 20 plot ... A  very good movie to watch who likes history or interested in war


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Valkyrie ...(8.5/10)
> *ing Tom cruise
> A plot to assassinate adolf hitler at peak of the War II
> also known as July 20 plot ... A  very good movie to watch who likes history or interested in war



Thanks bro. 
Suggest me some more World war based movies guys.

Yahoo I find this movie.

*Schindler's List *


----------



## bittutora (Jun 8, 2012)

You must watch :
*Inception*
at least two times If you don't wnt to get psyched by what actually rolling the totem meant??

An some other Series:
*Bourne Identity, Bourne Supremacy and Bourne Ultimatum;
Shawshank Redemption;
Hangover;
Step up Series*


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2012)

Tenida,
There are plenty. This is the list I could think of now... (Bold ones are my favourite in this list)

*Band of Brothers (TV series)
The Pianist
Defiance
The Counterfeiters
Schindler's List
Life is Beautiful*

Downfall
Empire of the Sun
Enemy at the Gates
Europa Europa
Indigenes
Inglorious Basterds
Letters from Iwo Jima
Lust, Caution
Pearl Harbour
Reader
Saving private Ryan
The English Patient
The thin red line
Valkyrie


----------



## Tenida (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Thank you so much brother 

15 Greatest WW2 Movies of All Time


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2012)

nac said:


> The English Patient



Although there are war elements, this movie is a beautiful tale of two lovers.

Another good one is, A Very Long Engagement.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Win A Date With Tad Hamilton - 7.5/10*
A nice romantic comedy.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 9, 2012)

Just Watched Bourne Series of Matt Daemon 

What a movies especially Ultimatum 

Surely its a must watch


----------



## icebags (Jun 9, 2012)

just came back after watching *Prometheus*. interesting alien movie, people die when deep space vessel prometheus was on a mission to seek answers. 7/10

if you like alien/predator movies, then it's a must watch, otherwise not.
(another reason why alien planets should be probed before setting foot upon, lol  )


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 9, 2012)

I had the plan to watch this movie but there are lots of -ve reviews thats why I put that on hold.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 9, 2012)

*shanghai* 7/10


Spoiler



Good act by stars but script is let down, 1st half is really bogus but 2nd half its good, lame songs and story is not told properly. start is not good at all :/


----------



## Tenida (Jun 9, 2012)

?Shanghai? movie review: A caustic, insicive political thriller!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2012)

*Prometheus* ........ Disappointment..... simple disappointment ... forget about as a prequel to Alien, as a stand alone movie as well, it was not good at all. There was no thrill, no tension, no excitement, and virtually zero action. Plot is devious, and climax is so feeble, it makes Alien 4 a classic. All it had in its favor was cinematography and believable performances, but characters lacked depth, I was not able to make any connection up until even the last scene. Last the background score ... 60% of that eerie feeling that Alien had was coz of that haunting background score. Just the opening score that accompanies when the title ALIEN comes, sends shivers down the spine. Here It was just an avg score, infact below avg at times ........ 

All an all just an avg movie by a Legend director ...... *5.5/10*


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Should have read my review ... 
Seriously.. I am glad that I wasn't wrong.. despite the fact that I didn't watch any Alien movie from the franchise.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Alien is a Cult classic AFA Sci-fi- thriller/horror goes. It was so serious. grim, creepy and grounded in reality in its approach, that it still in 2012 sends shivers if watch it alone, lights switched off.

Aliens (Alien 2) though not so serious, but still grim and creepy added the much needed action, and the thrill and made it as cult a classic as the first one. 3 was ok and 4 was poor .. (still better than Prometheus I suppose)


----------



## quan chi (Jun 9, 2012)

To all who have seen prometheus
Does Prometheus discloses anything about that giant being which was shown inside that spaceship in alien.


----------



## icebags (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ you people are right, this movie is very plain and vanilla flavored. still, it did not feel boring and was kinda interesting to watch. alien liker probably should watch this for the sake of story continuation.



quan chi said:


> To all who have seen prometheus
> Does Prometheus discloses anything about that giant being which was shown inside that spaceship in alien.



all giant beings are disclosed, except about the intentions of the tall 8-pack (or more, don remember) abs giant being.

(just saw 2 trailers, didn't see any giant being.... which one you talking about ?)


----------



## quan chi (Jun 9, 2012)

^^In alien the first time they enters the unknown massive spacecraft they encounter a giant victim inside it.I am referring to that being.


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2012)

I doubt they will show that. It is quite before the happenings of Alien.


----------



## icebags (Jun 9, 2012)

quan chi said:


> ^^In alien the first time they enters the unknown massive spacecraft they encounter a giant victim inside it.I am referring to that being.



ih i see, i need to see that movie again to remember that scene. however, they disclosed the regular alien ones.


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Jun 10, 2012)

I Saw Shanghai on friday and its a must watch movie.... riveting and gripping story keeps you hooked through the film.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2012)

Just saw Inside Man and I was like WTF when the movie started with *Chaiyya Chaiyya* Song :O

This same happened to me: Chaiya Chaiya in Inside Man!  Muted Melodies

Anyways, Inside Man (2006) - IMDb ~ 7/10


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

+1 to Shanghai


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2012)

The Dictator - Not a laugh riot. Sparse scenes of comedy.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 10, 2012)

*Mirror Mirror* - Watched it for Tarsem Singh. Not quite in the league of The Fall and The Cell but still enjoyable. Funny in parts too. And ends in song like Slumdog. Good fun.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 10, 2012)

17 again- 6.2/10
A Beautiful mind- 7.8/10


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2012)

*Project X* is one helluva crazy movie.... *8/10*


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Prometheus* 5/10 
I was so eager to watch this movie, but as the movie started it was all over for me 
Hugely disappointed by Riddley, prequel my a**, this is hardly a Alien movie for me. No terror/horror. And the main part, This movie has no score which is the main element in Alien series. Also it was very straight forward. I dont know why charlize theron was there in the movie. No story at all. Rightly pointed by sam9s, only at the end there is link. And the end is 3rd class. No 3D effects too. I dont know why they got it in 3D, most of the time i was watching without the glasses on...*Disappointed!* 

Hope Amazing Spiderman will be good


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ You mimicked my reactions. 

Btw... after this I can safely conclude.. Prometheus is a Must NOT watch movie!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 11, 2012)

Shanghai : 8.5/10


----------



## Krow (Jun 12, 2012)

Vicky Donor was pretty good. Had to choose between this and Shanghai. Figured Shanghai would be in theatres for a while.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2012)

Well both are great movie. But people will like Vicky Donor much as it's a fun loving movie overtly delivering a serious message, you won't get bored.

But Shanghai is a serious type of film. Many people may not like it, even who will not understand the movie will simply get bored. But shows the real truth and politics of India.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 12, 2012)

Just saw *Project X*- 7/10 Entertaining movie,some very nice music.
P.S. Not for minors and responsible adults


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2012)

Watched *Rowdy Rathore*. LOL Movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 12, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Watched *Rowdy Rathore*. LOL Movie.



Overall did you like it or not?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Just saw *Project X*- 7/10 Entertaining movie,some very nice music.
> P.S. Not for minors and responsible adults



yes do not watch when your parents are at home...


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 12, 2012)

Zombieland *8/10*-Crazy movie


----------



## mastervk (Jun 12, 2012)

Watched *Crazy Heart* on Saturday.Good acting (that's why it won oscar award for best actor)


----------



## benedict (Jun 12, 2012)

what about minority report?? i think its one of the best sci fic movies ever....the idea conceived by the director (or the writer) is amazing..especially the pre-cogs etc


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2012)

benedict said:


> what about minority report?? i think its one of the best sci fic movies ever....the idea conceived by the director (or the writer) is amazing..especially the pre-cogs etc



Minority report is indeed an awesome movie. This is a kind of movie I want to see in a theater. Sadly they don't make such movies now a days. Or they are rare.

But one such futuristic movie which is about to release is the remake of Total Recall. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^ *Repo men* is quite similar to an extent. Has Jude law and an awesome OST.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2012)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ *Repo men* is quite similar to an extent. Has Jude law and an awesome OST.



On my watch list now.. Thanks


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *Prometheus* 5/10
> I was so eager to watch this movie, but as the movie started it was all over for me
> Hugely disappointed by Riddley, prequel my a**, this is hardly a Alien movie for me. No terror/horror. And the main part, This movie has no score which is the main element in Alien series. Also it was very straight forward. I dont know why charlize theron was there in the movie. No story at all. Rightly pointed by sam9s, only at the end there is link. And the end is 3rd class. No 3D effects too. I dont know why they got it in 3D, most of the time i was watching without the glasses on...*Disappointed!*
> 
> Hope Amazing Spiderman will be good



Prometheus..3D done right  not the converted crap.

As a fan of the original series, I was perfectly happy with Prometheus. And for people who are complaining that its not horror, the movie was never meant to be horror, it was never the intention of the writer or the director to make a horror movie with Prometheus. As for the questions the movie left out, stick with your assumptions until Prometheus 2 arrives


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2012)

Watched *The Classic* again after years. Still gets me everytime.


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2012)

*Outlander* alien guy crash lands in ancient viking era netherlands(?) and decides to fight for them against something they are not supposed to fight.



cyborg47 said:


> Prometheus..3D done right  not the converted crap.
> 
> As a fan of the original series, I was perfectly happy with Prometheus. And for people who are complaining that its not horror, the movie was never meant to be horror, it was never the intention of the writer or the director to make a horror movie with Prometheus. As for the questions the movie left out, stick with your assumptions until Prometheus 2 arrives



wow, many people still like it.  i like the fact that there is nothing special in this movie, its feels so natural, most of the time feels like i would have done the same what some of the characters did if i were in their place.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> And for people who are complaining that its not horror, the movie was never meant to be horror, it was never the intention of the writer or the director to make a horror movie with Prometheus.



Thanks man!
Next time I would make sure, not to rely on the tags of a movie at IMDb. 

*i.imgur.com/iawJz.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> On my watch list now.. Thanks



Repo Man is one hell of a movie ....... but I dont think its at all like Minority Report .... expect may be both are in future ......



cyborg47 said:


> Prometheus..3D done right  not the converted crap.
> 
> As a fan of the original series, I was perfectly happy with Prometheus. And for people who are complaining that its not horror, the movie was never meant to be horror, it was never the intention of the writer or the director to make a horror movie with Prometheus. As for the questions the movie left out, stick with your assumptions until Prometheus 2 arrives



Who said it had to be an horror, but the franchise (if you are using it) nailed the survival thriller, with a creepiness that was accompanied by one of the best background score in the history of thriller/horror. As a fan of original series Prometheus had nothing ..... and if that was not the intentions, it aint a franchise successor .....


----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> Watched *The Classic* again after years. Still gets me everytime.



Me too. My fav scene is the couple meeting again in the restaurant after the war. Complimented by excellent background song and score.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> Watched *The Classic* again after years. Still gets me everytime.



thanks for suggesting The Classic, have you seen *My Sassy Girl* ?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 13, 2012)

benedict said:


> what about minority report?? i think its one of the best sci fic movies ever....the idea conceived by the director (or the writer) is amazing..especially the pre-cogs etc




Minority Report ..... the best sci fi ..... ??? easily arguable .... I'd say The Matrix would be if not the best but top 3 sci fi movies ever made in Hollywood


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ He did said... "One of the" 

I think we should make a best sci-fi movie list, just like we made best Time Travel movies list!


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Me too. My fav scene is the couple meeting again in the restaurant after the war. Complimented by excellent background song and score.


It's hard to point out one particular fav scene. This movie is too good to do that. However, restaurant scene was one of the most moving one. Dunno how it seemed so real, awesome performances from both characters.

Infact, every character was likeable. That lanky dude too who used to fall down every now and then 




icebags said:


> thanks for suggesting The Classic, have you seen *My Sassy Girl* ?



Yes, have seen many Korean movies except for the past 2-3 years.

My Sassy Girl is by the same director. Fun movie but I prefer The Classic over that.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 13, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Overall did you like it or not?



It's a typical South-Indian type film. I won't say that it's a good movie. Nonetheless, its Entertaining if you keep your brain aside.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yes, have seen many Korean movies except for the past 2-3 years.
> 
> My Sassy Girl is by the same director. Fun movie but I prefer The Classic over that.


Have you seen Taegukgi   and Joint Security Area? Both are very good war movies(though not abt actual war) ..


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Have you seen Taegukgi   and Joint Security Area? Both are very good war movies(though not abt actual war) ..



Yes, seen both.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yes, have seen many Korean movies except for the past 2-3 years.
> 
> My Sassy Girl is by the same director. Fun movie but I prefer The Classic over that.



wah, nice. you should make an interesting list of recommendable KR movies and share the same here. 

p.s. have you seen *Boys Over Flowers* too?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2012)

^^There was a list long time ago.

here it is


> Korean:
> 
> * *3 Iron* (Bin Jip) (Probably the best movie with universal language, it's a must watch for everyone)
> * 100 Days with Mr.Arrogant (typical teen love movie)
> ...




I don't usually watch TV series. It's better to get the whole story in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ Whoa! That is quite a list! Thanks for sharing that! 
I am guessing bold ones must be the best ones among best.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sweet November 

Keanu Reeves
Charlize theron 

a little sweet romantic movie (Hope that romantic movies are allowed here ).The girl changes her boyfriend every month but stuck in November ..I should have posted this one in November month


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys suggest me the best movies list rank in 2012 according to you having few holidays left gonna blast at the end and make rememberable...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys suggest me the best movies list rank in 2012 according to you having few holidays left gonna blast at the end and make rememberable...



Dude.. just go as far as a couple of pages back and you shall find a treasure trove of awesome movies!


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Whoa! That is quite a list! Thanks for sharing that!
> I am guessing bold ones must be the best ones among best.



Yes, bold ones are better.

Some movies are not included which are watched later on.


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2012)

^^ thanks for sharing the list, much appreciated. 

just saw *Shiri*, tragic movie, unconventionally told.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shanghai - recommended to everyone


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Thanks man!
> Next time I would make sure, not to rely on the tags of a movie at IMDb.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/iawJz.jpg



Yeah yeah..the kind that depends on reviews and 'tags' to enjoy the film 



sam9s said:


> Who said it had to be an horror, but the franchise (if you are using it) nailed the survival thriller, with a creepiness that was accompanied by one of the best background score in the history of thriller/horror. As a fan of original series Prometheus had nothing ..... and if that was not the intentions, it aint a franchise successor .....



Lot of people are mistaking it for horror and as a prequel to Alien(that its like an origin story of Xenomorph species, ITS NOT!! If you watch the movie carefully, you ll find out that 



Spoiler



that Xenomorphs already existed since a long time and that the space jockeys were weaponizing them to destroy the humans


)
If only people put some brains while watching the film 
The film takes place before Alien, but that doesn't make it a prequel  It just takes place in the same universe and not necessarily linked to the Alien film.
Yeah I agree Alien nailed the survival thriller, it still gives me creeps  
But Prometheus doesn't need to be a survival thriller, or horror, why does it even need to repeat the mood of Alien in the first place?
Its perfectly fine for a movie like Alien, being a survival thriller/horror was very essential and thats the point of the film. But Prometheus has a different story, it wasn't some 'holy ****, theres a deadly alien loose on the ship' kind of movie. 
Never go to any movie with a wrong opinion or information, you'll definitely be disappointed.

Its a little boring for the people who haven't watched or following Alien series, but for fans(not just survival thriller, but the Xenomorph mythology etc), its perfect!  Tons of references to the Alien series 
And I'm shocked lot of people didn't like the 3D either, I felt it was best since Avatar. Somebody said they removed the 3d glasses and still found it normal..man had to laugh at that  The film was entirely shot using the 3D cameras, rather than converting it into 3D during the post production which is more of a gimmick. New to noobs I guess.


Snow White and the Huntsman? anyone?



quan chi said:


> To all who have seen prometheus
> Does Prometheus discloses anything about that giant being which was shown inside that spaceship in alien.



Possibly the best scene in the movie, so mysterious and the background score during that scene is so fcking scary!! Definitely deserved the oscar. here it is,
[youtube]eDRLtgr2T9E[/youtube]
0:12 scary!!!! 
They're called Space Jockeys, creators of human. Yeah the story of Prometheus revolves around them too, but leaves a lot of questions. The movie takes place on a different planet(LV 223), and not the one from Alien(LV 426), so its *NOT* a direct prequel. 
As for your question, yeah the movie answers it, but in a very different way. You'll understand that by the end of Prometheus.



Vyom said:


> despite the fact that I didn't watch any Alien movie from the franchise.




Go watch it! its a benchmark movie for all the alien/horror movies that came after it.



sam9s said:


> ^^ Alien is a Cult classic AFA Sci-fi- thriller/horror goes. It was so serious. grim, creepy and grounded in reality in its approach, that it still in 2012 sends shivers if watch it alone, lights switched off.
> 
> Aliens (Alien 2) though not so serious, but still grim and creepy added the much needed action, and the thrill and made it as cult a classic as the first one. 3 was ok and 4 was poor .. (still better than Prometheus I suppose)



Alien 3 and 4 were crap!!!! 3 sent me into a depression for a week, such a mindfck movie lol.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 14, 2012)

@Faun
Very good list..
I have watched some movies in the list like 3 iron,oldboy,JSA,my sassy girl ,Battle royal(one of tarentino fav) etc.

Will download others once i have proper internet connection though i didn't find "The king and clown" when i was looking for it last year.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2012)

^^ download!! lol.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Will download others once i have proper internet connection though i didn't find "The king and clown" when i was looking for it last year.



Nobody is interested here to know when you will get proper internet connection and that you will download movies from the net. 
Kindly stick to the topic, that is movies not about the source for them especially if the source is something that should not be discussed. Period.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2012)

^Add to that...save yourself getting banned.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Dude.. just go as far as a couple of pages back and you shall find a treasure trove of awesome movies!



cant find help plz


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 14, 2012)

@cyborg 
lookin at your status "right at wrong" i dont even want to comment, but Ive seen many 3D films and this is 2nd to avatar shows you're noob! Anyway you carry on here and in looking forwd thread from now on i dont care  :/

*@ Faun*
Thanks for the List mate, i was going to ask you to make a list


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL!!! Thats okay, lot of people have problem with 3D. And getting used to new technology can be a little difficult for some, that doesn't always mean its crap. Wait till you watch Hobbit at 40+ framerate, lot of people are going to be pissed off and eventually get used to it. I'm badly waiting for everybody to catch up with the higher framerate, it will be a little weird in the beginning but we ll get used to it.

I'm not sure about the technical specs but from what I heard, the makers actually used the 3D cameras to film the movie, rather than converting it during the post production. Its the real 3D not some gimmick, like Avengers(nothing against the film, loved it personally, but the 3D was generic).

Here's a little explanation of what I meant when I said the 3D was as good a Avatar's..in the movie, the objects that are closer to you weren't stereoscopic which means even if you removed the 3D glasses, they appear fine, but if you had noticed, in the same scene, the objects that are far away or in the background appear stereoscopic..and its not clear without the 3D glasses...that actually created the illusion of immersion, which was terrific in the movie.
Lot of films that are converted into 3D in the post production look really dull, which kills the quality, the original 3D films(the ones shot entirely using 3D cameras) don't 
You cannot judge something with half a$$ed information 

Not trying to diss you out, just suggesting you to do some research, and get a better understanding 

check this out,
*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4156334_700b.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2012)

Prometheus
cavalorn: Prometheus Unbound: What The Movie Was Actually About


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2012)

Man!! Thanks a ton for that link, some really intriguing information over there.


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (Jun 15, 2012)

August Rush (2007).........may rating 8/10

its a nice musical movie


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 15, 2012)

John Carter 8.2/10 nice fantasy movie


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> John Carter 8.2/10 nice fantasy movie



Yet to watch, heard it was pretty dull, and one time watch.
Biggest box office failure in Disney's history btw


----------



## Tenida (Jun 15, 2012)

*The Pianist*- Nice movie based on the autobiography of Wladyslaw Szpilman.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 15, 2012)

21 Jump Street (2012) - IMDb

*21 Jump Street*-Hilarious movie with some very nice acting and dialogue


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> 21 Jump Street (2012) - IMDb
> 
> *21 Jump Street*-Hilarious movie with some very nice acting and dialogue



Going to watch now


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yet to watch, heard it was pretty dull, and one time watch.
> Biggest box office failure in Disney's history btw



Deserved to be a failure. Pathetic movie to be honest!Spoiled my birthday watching this crap.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Deserved to be a failure. Pathetic movie to be honest!Spoiled my birthday watching this crap.



Birthday's should be reserved for *Re-*watching the best movie for you! Not for experimenting on a new movie!

Just saying!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2012)

*21 Jump Street* 6.5/10

Funny. Nothing special to write about it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 15, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Birthday's should be reserved for *Re-*watching the best movie for you! Not for experimenting on a new movie!
> 
> Just saying!



There's a saying if in doubt about taking any decision better to drop it. We were very skeptical about going for this. But finally took a plunge after reading couple of reviews from rotten tomatoes and other.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

What surprised me was that, how can a director like Andrew Stanton who made some really wonderful masterpieces like Wall-E, Finding Nemo, and A Bug's Life....made this crap called John Carter. I bet the movie could have done well if it was animated only and stick to what the lore was about as the novel has a lot of fans, at least the Pixar/Disney could have saved the film.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yet to watch, heard it was pretty dull, and one time watch.
> Biggest box office failure in Disney's history btw



well I like the story.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> well I like the story.



Cool. The novel has a lot of fans.



Tenida said:


> *The Pianist*- Nice movie based on the autobiography of Wladyslaw Szpilman.



Wonderful movie 

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/484155_446528775366065_939329498_n.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2012)

*Bittoo Boss 6/10*

Till 10 minutes prior to climax it was a perfect cinema. Then the climax happened and totally wasted the nice environment it created.

A waste of nice efforts and good acting by unknown faces.
Worth a shot and beware of the climax. And that is the spoiler!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 16, 2012)

List of World War II films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Downfall* -8.9/10
n April of 1945, Germany stands at the brink of defeat with the Russian and Ukranian Armies closing in from the west and south. In Berlin, capital of the Third Reich, Adolf Hitler proclaims that Germany will still achieve victory and orders his Generals and advisers to fight to the last man. "Downfall" explores these final days of the Reich, where senior German leaders (such as Himmler and Goring) began defecting from their beloved Fuhrer, in an effort to save their own lives, while still others (Joseph Goebbels) pledge to die with Hitler. Hitler, himself, degenerates into a paranoid shell of a man, full of optimism one moment and suicidal depression the next. When the end finally does comes, and Hitler lies dead by his own hand, what is left of his military must find a way to end the killing that is the Battle of Berlin, and lay down their arms in surrender.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ Its Downfall ....... 

*Savior* .... This one is a powerfull film .... Joshua (Powerfully played Dennis Quad) is a former U.S. military official who flees to the Foreign Legion when his wife Maria is killed by Muslim fundamentalists in Paris, and now he's a mercenary, fighting in the Yugoslav war on the Serbian side against Muslims, but with time when he goes through brutal war atrocities, he comes to terms with his own humanity.

The movie is dipped in depressing tone through out and is not a movie for some casual Sunday evening viewing ..... power pack performance. Through the plot is a predictable but message is powerfull and clear ...... *6.8/10* for this



Faun said:


> Prometheus
> cavalorn: Prometheus Unbound: What The Movie Was Actually About





cyborg47 said:


> Man!! Thanks a ton for that link, some really intriguing information over there.



Yea I read that too, couple of days ago ....... It still does not make much sense, it all superficial, actually, hard to conceptualized at the ground level.

Somebody in the comments said, _you will only like the movie if as long as you do not expect it to make any sense on the surface level, rather than the symbolic level._

And I absolutely agree on that part ........


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2012)

*Wrath of the Titans 7/10*

So the storyline goes like this "Zeus is captured by Hades and Ares, and Perseus must save him".
They took 1 hour 40 minutes, lots of VFX and cheezy "Captain Obvious" dialogs to show that to us.

Apart from the conversation part I enjoyed every bit of it. This is perfect BRay watch in big screen. 

This movie is like a guilty pleasure, but at times you just want to enjoy things rather analyzing.

*Chronicle 7/10*

Sci-fi from a different angle. I liked it.

b/w 1000 check ins in iCheckmovies.com with this movie 

Anyone? Any comment on this movie ?
Turn Me On, Dammit! (2011) - IMDb

*The Intouchables 8.5/10*

What you write in memes??? "Faith in humanity restored"?! Isn't it. Well, watching this movie I would like to say "Faith in movies restored".

An awesome movie after a long time. 
A simple story told in a very simple way but every frame touches you. The movie becomes live and real by its two leads who should take all the credit they deserve. 

A must watch for every movie lover.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2012)

Lord of the Rings trilogy, watched again.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2012)

Seen Ferrari Ki sawaari yesterday at Priya Cinema hall, Kolkata. Pretty good simple movie. 
7/10 from me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> Lord of the Rings trilogy, watched again.



One does not simply ignore LoTR trilogy!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2012)

*Shanghai 7/10*

Good political thriller. The difference is in presentation. We have always seen in such movie that in special situations things get dramatic...people get kidnapped, wife suicide,  emotional blackmail, mental torture etc. But, Dibakar did not walk on those predictable premise, he kept things simple and straight. Maybe thats why it was unable to evoke sympathies for the characters, the impact of last scene also would be missed by most.

Good movie, less drama


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry folks this should go into must not watch movie thread but still wanted to warn someone if they plan to watch this.
*Alien4*=UtterCrap+Bullshit
Man this was one of it's kind. What kind of movie where they planning to make? I mean it was really too much.I would say AlienVsPredator will look like a classic in front of this.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2012)

*Pumping Iron*...its documentary showing Arnold competing with other body builders...and man he is the king of kings in Body building. worth a watch


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry folks this should go into must not watch movie thread but still wanted to warn someone if they plan to watch this.
> *Alien4*=UtterCrap+Bullshit
> Man this was one of it's kind. What kind of movie where they planning to make? I mean it was really too much.I would say AlienVsPredator will look like a classic in front of this.



Are you taking about Prometheus?
Cause we already had a serious discussion about it.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Are you taking about Prometheus?
> Cause we already had a serious discussion about it.



Alien Resurrection or Alien4 whichever way you want to call it.
Released in 1997.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Alien Resurrection or Alien4 whichever way you want to call it.
> Released in 1997.



Awwe that movie the ending was yucks


----------



## Neuron (Jun 18, 2012)

Rockstar - 6/10 Just another bolly flick.Screenplay was terrible, an over dramatic storyline and you don't have to have too much pain in your heart to become a 'Rock Star'.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Rockstar - 6/10 Just another bolly flick.Screenplay was terrible, an over dramatic storyline and you don't have to have too much pain in your heart to become a 'Rock Star'.



Where is rhitwick?


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Just another bolly flick.Screenplay was terrible, an over dramatic storyline and you don't have to have too much pain in your heart to become a 'Rock Star'.


I agree. Do read my review in the movie reviews thread.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 18, 2012)

rofl, Rockstar slamming is still going on!!! 

@ajayritik
well played 


*Project X - 7/10*
Good one 
jeez it was based on true story  
thank god this stuff dont happen in India...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Are you taking about Prometheus?
> Cause we already had a serious discussion about it.



LOL, its Alien 4 or Alien Resurrection. Just another action crap though, nothing really interesting.
But Winona Ryder was cute


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> One does not simply ignore LoTR trilogy!




*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpofwxvHVO1qfxbfwo1_500.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if I should answer but I'm tempted to do so.

Rockstar is not a movie about how an average Joe becomes a "Rockstar". Its a love story where the boy happens to be a singer and his feeling come out in his songs.

It would be wrong to compare it with "RockOn" type movies. 

And, at least he rated it 6!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not sure if I should answer but I'm tempted to do so.
> 
> Rockstar is not a movie about how an average Joe becomes a "Rockstar". Its a love story where the boy happens to be a singer and his feeling come out in his songs.
> 
> ...


----------



## suyash_123 (Jun 22, 2012)

yesterday watched  BIG  DADDY...

Story is ok Fine. But the Funny dialogues and the charm of Adam sandler  was making movie fun to watch...

One time watch ... 6.5/10

today thinking of watchind some more funny movies from adam sandler ...

guys how abt anger management ??? is it good ???


form following which are good to watch this weekends ???

Due Date (2010)
American Wedding (2003)
Anger Management (2003)
The Change-Up (2011)
Horrible Bosses (2011)
Click (2006)
Wedding Crashers (2005)
Billy Madison (1995)


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff, Who Lives at Home (2011) - IMDb) - 7/10


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2012)

suyash_123 said:


> *Due Date (2010)*
> American Wedding (2003)
> Anger Management (2003)
> The Change-Up (2011)
> ...



I have watched only the bold one in that list. Among that three WEDDING CRASHERS is best.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

Any one watched Iron Sky (2012) - IMDb ? I have now watched this movie yet


----------



## webgenius (Jun 22, 2012)

suyash_123 said:


> guys how abt anger management ??? is it good ???



Anger Management is really good. Don't miss it. You'll have a good laugh for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 22, 2012)

Any one watched  Epic Movie (2007) - IMDb


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

Every bengali guys watch *Hemlock Society*, just awesome, the concept is fresh, awesome music and very good acting. 9/10 from me.

I'll watch it again a few times. worth every penny I spent, best movies in 2012(in terms of story).


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Every bengali guys watch *Hemlock Society*, just awesome, the concept is fresh, awesome music and very good acting. 9/10 from me.
> 
> I'll watch it again a few times. worth every penny I spent, best movies in 2012(in terms of story).



Nice will watch soon


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Nice will watch soon


Go asap, can't wait to watch again.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Go asap, can't wait to watch again.


Then let watch it together


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Then let watch it together


I had already watched it once on my own today, next time I'm going with my sisters, 2 of them, 2 free shows for me


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> I had already watched it once on my own today, next time I'm going with my sisters, 2 of them, 2 free shows for me



Lol hahhaha


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2012)

I saw the devil - Nice revenge thriller with fluid cinematography.


----------



## icebags (Jun 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> I saw the devil - Nice revenge thriller with fluid cinematography.



which one is it, imdb link please ?


----------



## webgenius (Jun 23, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Valkyrie ...(8.5/10)
> *ing Tom cruise
> A plot to assassinate adolf hitler at peak of the War II
> also known as July 20 plot ... A  very good movie to watch who likes history or interested in war



Thanks. Have been wanting to watch WW2 movies. Post some more WW2 movie titles if you know.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2012)

icebags said:


> which one is it, imdb link please ?



I thinks this is the movie he was referring... Devil (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2012)

icebags said:


> which one is it, imdb link please ?



I Saw the Devil (2010) - IMDb


----------



## icebags (Jun 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> I Saw the Devil (2010) - IMDb



lol i thought you saw the devil.  probably nac thought that too .....


----------



## webgenius (Jun 23, 2012)

Saw "Burn After Reading". IMDB Link: Burn After Reading (2008) - IMDb

Really good comedy movie starring Brad Pitt and George Clooney. A must watch for George Clooney fans.


----------



## rahul_c (Jun 23, 2012)

Watched Indiana Jones:Raiders of the lost ark for the first time ever. Its 30 yr old & has lots of flaws here and there. But still worth it. Going to watch all of them, it is so ridiculous at some instances. So so humourous!


----------



## webgenius (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw "Vicky Donor" and "The Heartbreak Kid". Nice way to spend a Saturday 

Any idea how is the bolly flick "Department"? Reviews seem to be average for this movie.


----------



## reddead (Jun 24, 2012)

_*Gangs of wasseypur*_ -*10/10*

thank god there are directors like anurag kashyap 
probobly best hindi movie i have seen
MUST SEE

my 3 other friends did not like the movie, they thought it was too slow...i loved it the way it was


----------



## Krow (Jun 24, 2012)

Wasseypur is a good film. There are certain issues with the film. But it would be unfair to comment till we see part 2.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2012)

webgenius said:


> Any idea how is the bolly flick "Department"? Reviews seem to be average for this movie.



You will watch Department only if you are the distributor for this movie trying to check did you really buy this movie from the producer.


----------



## SunE (Jun 25, 2012)

Everyone has to watch The Dark Knight Rises. There I said it 1st 
I'll probably watch it at least 3-4 times in the opening 2 weeks considering that I watched Avengers twice. Waiting for 19th July (hopefully premiere passes  ). Otherwise 20th July to pakka 



suyash_123 said:


> Due Date (2010)
> American Wedding (2003)
> Anger Management (2003)
> The Change-Up (2011)
> ...



I watched all of them. Everyone of these is worth a watch. Watch all sequentially.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Watched Indiana Jones:Raiders of the lost ark for the first time ever. Its 30 yr old & has lots of flaws here and there. But still worth it. Going to watch all of them, it is so ridiculous at some instances. So so humourous!



the Indiana Jones series is definitely worth a watch....I loved it!!!

yesterday watched '*Wrath of the Titans*'...loved the sfx.... 8/10 for that


----------



## Anish (Jun 25, 2012)

Al pacino rocks in 

The Devil's Advocate.

If you didn't watch it yet, have a good show.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 25, 2012)

This weekend I watched matrix trilogy again. Awesome, enjoyed ..

Wrath of Titans:  7/10

First was much better then this but still it is a nice movie with action, VFX & SFX.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

Warrior? 8.5/10 from me 

Watched Pixar's Brave today, pretty good.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 26, 2012)

The Man in the Moon- One sweet love story
8/10


----------



## icebags (Jun 26, 2012)

2009: Lost Memories

none of them are wrong, none of them are right. who will decide what is right ? 

interesting movie, some scenes are kinda stretched lot, but still somebody's pain is someone's gain.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2012)

@tkin what is the length of "Hemlock Society"?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

*Vicky Donor - 8.5/10*
amazingly interesting  movie & the plot too...anu kapoor has done a brilliant acting


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2012)

*Judai*...pretty funny  *7/10*


----------



## ashintomson (Jun 26, 2012)

*Vicky donor - 8/10 * this is something different


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *Judai*...pretty funny  *7/10*



Which one is this? Can you give more details?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

^I guess its sridevi,urmila & anil kapoor


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *Judai*...pretty funny  *7/10*





ajayritik said:


> Which one is this? Can you give more details?





Zangetsu said:


> ^I guess its sridevi,urmila & anil kapoor



What's so funny about that movie?
It was a remake of a telugu movie.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^I guess its sridevi,urmila & anil kapoor



right...



ajayritik said:


> What's so funny about that movie?
> It was a remake of a telugu movie.



abba dabba jabba...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 26, 2012)

Shutter Island -8/10 from me 
Leonardo De Caprio really did awesome job just like inception....he always makes u think twice before u begin to think.....


----------



## digitfan (Jun 26, 2012)

*bhooter bhobishyat*very good movie.only I did not liked that idiotic girl.she was pretty irritating.the modern girl.I don't know if she is any relative of that director.why so many closeups of her.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Shutter Island -8/10 from me
> Leonardo De Caprio really did awesome job just like inception....he always makes u think twice before u begin to think.....



I'd give it a 9.5/10


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I'd give it a 9.5/10



I gave it 8/10 coz i m still confused in the story


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2012)

^ watch again then.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2012)

Watched Vaishali(Telugu)/ Eeram( Tamil)
Good decent flick especially liked the first half. Second half seems more like same old story.
*6.5/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

*Kahaani 2012 (8/10)*
ending was surprising & so is the story


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

Tenida said:


> The Man in the Moon- One sweet love story
> 8/10



I watched this movie some years ago. Thought I had "The Man On The Moon" but actually I had this movie. Finally, I end up liking this movie much more than Man on the moon. So sweet... I watched again after a year or so, solely for Maureen...



icebags said:


> lol i thought you saw the devil.  probably nac thought that too .....


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2012)

*Body of Lies*...superb acting by both Leonardo and Russell Crowe *9/10*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Vaishali(Telugu)/ Eeram( Tamil)
> Good decent flick especially liked the first half. Second half seems more like same old story.
> *6.5/10*



The first half was actually very good, but the second half makes the film fool of itself.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> The first half was actually very good, but the second half makes the film fool of itself.



Completely agree with you on this!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *Body of Lies*...superb acting by both Leonardo and Russell Crowe *9/10*


I didn't understand some parts of the movie when I watched it.. came back home and read the plot in Wiki, then I got it ..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I didn't understand some parts of the movie when I watched it.. came back home and read the plot in Wiki, then I got it ..



loved the movie...Leonardo is at par!!!


----------



## digitfan (Jun 28, 2012)

Rowdy rathod. Excellent moviev ery good dancing too.


----------



## Anish (Jun 28, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> I gave it 8/10 coz i m still confused in the story



Awesome movie 
Dicaprio + Martin Scorsese = Awesome.

I can recite every dialogue of the movie from my memory - watched over 30 times especially the light house scene


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2012)

*Rowdy Rathore*...full timepass  *7/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2012)

*Hemlock Society 8.5/10*

Full review posted here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread.html#post1690277


----------



## icebags (Jun 29, 2012)

wow, everybody is liking hemlock society  is it that good ?


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

Watched "The Interpreter" 5/10 and "Dark Water" 6/10 even though this movie is not my type, it gave me some goosebumps towards the end.


----------



## trublu (Jun 29, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *Rowdy Rathore*...full timepass  *7/10*



watch Vikramarkudu - its original (with subtitles of course)..It's more timepass  plus it's got Anushka


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

The Copy Cat..err I mean Prabhudeva's movies....NOPE!!



trublu said:


> watch Vikramarkudu - its original (with subtitles of course)..It's more timepass  plus it's got Anushka



Yeah the original is far better. Rajamouli ftw!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2012)

trublu said:


> watch Vikramarkudu - its original (with subtitles of course)..It's more timepass  plus it's got Anushka



who's anuska??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

one of the south indian actresses.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> one of the south indian actresses.



ohh..is it Anushka shetty???


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

trublu said:


> watch Vikramarkudu - its original (with subtitles of course)..It's more timepass  plus it's got Anushka



full movie here Vikramarkudu (Rowdy Rathore) - YouTube


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 29, 2012)

They should re release Rock On every 4 years.What a class movie.

69/10


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

abhidev said:


> ohh..is it Anushka shetty???



yeah!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> yeah!



damn...now i should surely shouldn't miss it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 29, 2012)

Hemlock Society : 8.5/10


----------



## SijuS (Jun 29, 2012)

Watched American Reunion yesterday. Was awesome really. People who loved the first three parts of the series will love this one too.

I'll give it 9/10.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2012)

abhidev said:


> damn...now i should surely shouldn't miss it



English ko itna complicate kyun karte ho yaar?


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 29, 2012)

@^ 

btw: Booked tickets for tomorrow Spidy movie, will post review


----------



## ComputerUser (Jun 29, 2012)

Watched "The Amazing Spiderman"...was amazed...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @^
> 
> btw: Booked tickets for tomorrow Spidy movie, will post review



Ahh!! I'd been waiting for your review 

btw, make sure you have your 3D glasses on


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

One of my friend watched "Amazing Spider-Man" and his comment was "Not as expected,  super hero movie fans and Kids may like this film".


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

nac said:


> One of my friend watched "Amazing Spider-Man" and his comment was "Not as expected,  super hero movie fans and Kids may like this film".



Yeah that was what I had been hearing. Some say its just a reboot from another vision, some say its more like a Spiderman-Twilight, some (obviously fanboys) say its awesome. I'll probably go watch it this tuesday, IMAX!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 29, 2012)

Amazing Spider-Man 6.5/10, repeated story, there was few action are fine, nothing appealing.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2012)

*Brake(2012) *: Its a nice movie , with lots of unexpected scenes.Its about a kidnapped Secret service agent.(7.5/10)

*ContraBand(2012) *: Yet another nice movie , based on plot of drugs,crime and smuggling.
(7/10)

*RedTails(2012)* : Based on somewhat a real story about Black Americaan soldiers.You will love this war movie. (8/10) 

*The Grey(2012) :* Aftermath of a airplane accident somewhere in Alaska I think.Battle for survival . Good inspirational movie.(7.25/10)

*This Means War(2012) :* Humour and fun. Two CIA agents accidently fall in love with the same girl , after which they try to screw each other's A&& to get the gal. A good movie for the weekends specially.
(6/10).

*Act OF Valor(2012 ) *: To me it was one of the best movies release dthis year.It displays the life of soldiers and warriors , who lost their life serving their country.A must watch for army-action lovers.
(8.5/10).

*John Carter(2012) *: Its actually a martian fiction movie.The fantasy was considerably nice.
Would rate it for (6.5/10).


I saw them past week. Enjoyed all of them.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 30, 2012)

Teri Meri Kahani : 3/10


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2012)

John Carter was fun. Not sure why the critics or people didn't like it. Yeah there was nothing extraordinary in the movie, but I never felt bored anywhere. Pixar directors are great at balancing movies perfectly


----------



## icebags (Jun 30, 2012)

yah it was a kiddie style movie, but very much fun


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> John Carter was fun. Not sure why the critics or people didn't like it. Yeah there was nothing extraordinary in the movie, but I never felt bored anywhere. Pixar directors are great at balancing movies perfectly



It actually had everything in balanced amount , and there was nothing extraordinary in it.It was simple and sober but still  it contained decent amount of fun and enjoyment.
Well after all this is based on a book called Princess of mars , written around a century ago.
Its voted 6.8/10 on IMDb ,so its definitely a good movie. I personally don't always leap towards critics reviews while watching fiction movies.
Don't watch in a serious mood though. :


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2012)

Not just the critics, but the over all performance as well. John Carter was the biggest flop for Disney this gen. If they ever make a sequel, I hope they market it well.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 30, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Amazing Spider-Man 6.5/10, repeated story, there was few action are fine, nothing appealing.



wat else do you expect...its anyways a reboot..... 

watched '*Amazing Spiderman*'....I would say the story was inline with the original...felt some parts the movie were fast forwarded...the special effects are amazing...action sequences are gr8...good acting by everyone....but along the end of the movie...it lost track...went from amazing to funny and then wtf.....didn't like the end...could have been better...but all in all for fanboy like me...its a good movie *7/10*



ajayritik said:


> English ko itna complicate kyun karte ho yaar?



kya complication hai ballak


----------



## Neuron (Jun 30, 2012)

Kahaani - 7.2/10. There are some flaws here and there.Acting, except for one or two scenes, was top notch and thank goodness there were no songs. The things i didn't like were the following



Spoiler



1.Rana picks locks in 2 seconds, wtf?.
2.Vidya types ipconfig in cmd and zOMG the website is hacked.
3.In the scene were Vidya stabbed Milan, she looked as if she were a trained assassin.
4.The movie was slow occassionally.I had to fast-forward it sometimes.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Kahaani - 7.2/10. There are some flaws here and there.Acting, except for one or two scenes, was top notch and thank goodness there were no songs. The things i didn't like were the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it was a pretty decent movie , and for me it was one of the few Bollywood movies I saw in past couple of years. 



Spoiler



Btw ,
Thank god atleast he picked the lock , in bollywood you will usually see them broken by blow of hand. I have heard of Rajnikant too . 



> 2.Vidya types ipconfig in cmd and zOMG the website is hacked.


Atleast they should have used Tracert instead.
Using ipconfig for hacking a remote server ....ahaha.

Vidhya married and lived with a Special service Agent, also she was trained a little bit by Ompuri , I guess.But that shouldn't make her a killing machine  hehe ,


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

Tickets booked for evening show of, The Amazing Spider-Man(IMAX 3D). Lets see how this turns out.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2012)

If you have watched a movie fast forwarding, you are not eligible to criticize it. Because you have not let it create the environment it wanted to create.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone watched the new spiderman ?

Need reviews.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> If you have watched a movie fast forwarding, you are not eligible to criticize it. Because you have not let it create the environment it wanted to create.



I fast-forwarded 3 or 4 times and that too for 5 or 6 secs because i thought those scenes were going to last too long. And what i did wasn't exactly fast-forwarding, just increased the playback speed. And i did that because no 'environment' was being created. The movie was a bit slow, that's all i wanted to say.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Tickets booked for evening show of, The Amazing Spider-Man(IMAX 3D). Lets see how this turns out.



Review please 
esp the IMAX 3D worthness

maybe i will miss this one
gotta save money for DKR


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

Even I thought the same way.. as we have TDKR to watch. But ticket prices in Hyderabad are very cheap(due to low % of taxes). Just 250rs per ticket in IMAX 3D


----------



## d3p (Jun 30, 2012)

*Act of Valor* - *9.5/10*
to all COD, Battlefield * Medal of Honor lovers...

*21 Jump Street* - *7.5/10*

Kicka$$ comedy...


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Even I thought the same way.. as we have TDKR to watch. But ticket prices in Hyderabad are very cheap(due to low % of taxes). Just 250rs per ticket in IMAX 3D



here(mumbai) its 400 
is that for the morning show?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Act of Valor* - *9.5/10*
> to all COD, Battlefield * Medal of Honor lovers...
> 
> *21 Jump Street* - *7.5/10*
> ...



yeah man , Act Of VAlor was awesome..... second that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just 250rs per ticket in IMAX 3D





v.Na5h said:


> here(mumbai) its 400



Its starts here only @ 50 (for neck breakers ). I go for 120 though, 3rd last row. Pretty VFM. Max is 140. INOX, IMAX, PVR, funcinema, they all just add cost. funcinema here starts with 150 upto 190.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> here(mumbai) its 400
> is that for the morning show?



Nope... for 8:30 today(Saturday).


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

The Amazing Spider Man - 7.5/10 , good watch.. Iirfan Khan's role was short, but it was not as pathetic as Anil Kapoors in MI:GP  

BTW.. was there any post credit scenes?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> here(mumbai) its 400
> is that for the morning show?



Its the same price for all the shows, 250INR.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> The Amazing Spider Man - 7.5/10 , good watch.. Iirfan Khan's role was short, but it was not as pathetic as Anil Kapoors in MI:GP
> 
> BTW.. was there any post credit scenes?





Spoiler



yes...there was one where Dr. Connors is in a prison cell with a new villain(don't know who that is)...but is going to be the next villain


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2012)

*Must Watch*: Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009) - IMDb - 10/10 

Hachiko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

mrintech said:


> *Must Watch*: Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009) - IMDb - 10/10
> 
> Hachik? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Watch the original also..Hachi-ko (1987) - IMDb  I think the English title is Hachiko Monogatari..

to be frank .. I get tears ever time I watch this movie.. 

BTW I came to know about this movie from Kalpik.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2012)

Just came back from the movie.

Not a great movie. But not a shabby either. Andre Garfield felt fresh in the role of Spider-Man. He performed well in fun parts. Emma stone was hot as ever. Martin Sheen was good as the uncle. The lizard guy was okay. I don't know why but the entire movie he talks like a troubled teenager. And that dude who played as a cop did a decent job. However the movie tone was not convincing... it went from a troubled teenager who wants to help bad to kind of dark tone, which didn't connect all that much to me. 

And this movie(Except last 20minutes) is not at all worth watching in IMAX 3D. The image just fails to do justice to the big screen. Most of scenes were grainy, blurry and rough around the edges. I think this won't be a problem to 35mm screens. 

But that's one side of the coin, the last 20minutes however, were fantastic. Spidy swinging glory was personified by the IMAX and the 3D. Also there isn't nothing worth watching in 3D, the entire first half of the movie. 

I would give it 7/10.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 1, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Watch the original also..Hachi-ko (1987) - IMDb  I think the English title is Hachiko Monogatari..
> 
> to be frank .. I get tears ever time I watch this movie..



Thanks... will check it out tomorrow


----------



## sam9s (Jul 1, 2012)

*The Amazing Spider Man* .... After a relatively let down SM-3, leading Marvel for a reboot without Tobey, I was a bit skeptical of what it would offer. But seriously they nailed it handsomely. Kids and people looking for mindless action will be disappointed, but people looking for a dark, gritty spiderman will enjoy, not withholding their rating mere on action. In comparison to the TM Spider man, this seems more real and close to actual Spider man story. Performances were top notch. Expectations from the Garfield, were already pretty high since Tobey plyed the SM character pretty convincingly, and Garfield did a spactacular job, for me even better than TM. Garfield has an effortless, genuine charm and the best part....... what I felt was his lean physique very reminiscent of the Peter Parker of the comics. With all his natural charisma, along with the usual issues with his Aunt, Uncle and GF. Garfield's character somehow blends more true and believable. Add to that the inevitable action sequences at the end, and I'd say this was a truly enjoying movie. .......
.*..6.8/10*


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2012)

^^wasnt that Tobey Maguire ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2012)

Laptop : 8/10


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *The Amazing Spider Man* .... leading Marvel for a reboot without Tony


 Tony Shark?? 



Faun said:


> ^^wasnt that Tobey Maguire ?



May be didn't like to call him dhobi (Tobey)


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw this movie named warrior ,where two brothers get up against each other..Its a very emotional movie from one point of view , and lots of action , MMA, mix marshal arts. 

Warrior(2012).

A must see for the weekends.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^wasnt that Tobey Maguire ?



Opps apologies edited ..... I always thought it was tony though ..... 

*Act Of Valor* ........ My my my where was the movie hiding .... seriously after a long time, witnessed a true war cinema. A quick history told me that actual navy seals were made to play the movie, and everything from their Gear to radio talk to vehicles used in the movie was pure authentic, and it actually shows in the movie. The best and the more effective part is the tech dialogue used in the movie, its so god damm real. Even the actual navy seals reviewed this movie with praise. I was surprised, actually stumped, to see such a low score of 6.3 ...... and why, just coz the performances were a bit flat. Situation out side of their war world were so less, that for me it didnt make any difference. Rest everything was top notch, which more or less covered up for some blant acting that few people on IMDB were shouting about. The movie is gritty, with superbly choreographed combat scenes ....... I was truly impressed. After a long time a geniune good movie .............*7/10* for this


----------



## reddead (Jul 1, 2012)

*Not So* Amazing Spider-Man - 5/10


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2012)

watched '*American reunion*'...good comedy...some of the scenes were really funny but some were really yuck...all in all good one time watch *6.5/10*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Watched The Amazing Spider Man IN 3D* - Movie was good IMO , I really liked the work of Andrew Garfield , he looks the man to play Spider Man . I was not a huge fan of the original trilogy  even though I haven't read the comics but I certainly know about a lot of characters. The Movie lags a bit some time , specially in the first half , with the introduction of The Lizard it became more interesting and the last half an hour was pure fun. Emma Stone , Rhys Ifans both I think played there part well . I have seen way better 3-D and VFX than this , but I think this film gives more emphasis on telling a story rather than a roller coaster CGI Ride .* 7.5/10*


BTW ... I missed the Post Credit Scene, Didnt know one was there . 

Didnt knew Spidey is this much popular here - it is breaking all kinds of record .


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2012)

Any reviews for maximum?
New spidey movie is meh more romance than action
Made me wish hulk would barge in and bash spidey up


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2012)

Anorion said:


> New spidey movie is meh more romance than action
> Made me wish hulk would barge in and bash spidey up


You bet!

*Amazing Spiderman 6/10*

I could not like this movie. This does not match the comic books I've read. I could not relate to the character.
Toby Maguire played exactly the way its in book and I loved that along with his acting. But, this is something else. A different approach though. A "Chronicle" approach if I'm allowed to say. What would a college kid do if he gets power. Whimsical, unorganized, always excited and confused.

The Toby Maguire version had a beautiful love story in it, I liked it even more for that, but this one is meh!

And, I've lost hope in 3D and decided to watch all next movies in 2D only. Fcuk yeah!

And Rajiv Masand rated "Maximum" 1.5/5 in his show.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2012)

Gangs of Wasseypur : 0/10

Dangerous Ishq : -10/10


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 2, 2012)

^ what a contrast in ratings 

watched *Vicky donor*, liked the movie. rating : 9.5/10


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 2, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Gangs of Wasseypur : 0/10
> 
> Dangerous Ishq : -10/10


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> You bet!
> 
> *Amazing Spiderman 6/10*
> 
> ...



I have not read the comics as such, but have seen loads n loads of spider man cartoons, right from the 80sss and Amazing Spiderman was much close to that aspect then the TM Spider Man. (The first one was still better) ...... anyway just my opinion as always ...



> And, I've lost hope in 3D and decided to watch all next movies in 2D only. Fcuk yeah!



I lost hope in 3D cinema in India with the release of AVATAR and since then I have seen all movies in 2D.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2012)

sam9s said:


> I have not read the comics as such, but have seen loads n loads of spider man cartoons, right from the 80sss and Amazing Spiderman was much close to that aspect then the TM Spider Man. (The first one was still better) ...... anyway just my opinion as always ...



I don't understand this thing. Specially with Spidy books. Different Peer Parker in each approach.
Spider Man
Amazing Spider Man
Ultimate Spiderman

All have different issues, different powers and obviously different villains. I wonder if Stan Lee wrote all these!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 2, 2012)

Hate story -10/10
Paoli Dam...wat a babe she was...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2012)

^^


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2012)

watched '*Arjun- The warrior prince*'...nice animation...Disney style...story telling was also good. *7/10*


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Ahh!! I'd been waiting for your review
> 
> btw, make sure you have your 3D glasses on



*The Amazing Spider-Man 7/10*
Story was quite long. Still after watching it, many would say that it could have been better. Story had too much of rom-com over action. Andrew acted well, Thank god he wasnt a cry baby like Tobey. Score was also good. But still one will see the difference between implementation of 2 directors. First series was better but this one is also good. Now comes 3-D factor, the scene which spiderman perform last with the web was good and few action scenes were good but overall not good. But many reviewer said that it was to comic book. Of course, the benchmark achieved by Nolan will not be achieved by any directors. I've to go to IMAX to check whether Indian talkies suck at 3D projector. I seen it in E-square, Pune. They decreased brightness just after the movie started :/ 

Anyone from Pune here?
which Talkies got better 3D?
As i really dont want such thing happening on The Dark Knight Rises!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *
> Anyone from Pune here?
> which Talkies got better 3D?
> As i really dont want such thing happening on The Dark Knight Rises!*


*

TDKR is not in 3D.*


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 2, 2012)

@^
Thank god


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nolan usually doesn't prefer 3D, even though he was approached several times by the WB guys. He believes 3D will kill the story telling aspect of his movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2012)

^Thank Nolan!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys what about this 3D Funda? I mean the people here who are bashing the 3D aspect of the movies are you saying the 3D here in India is not good or...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys what about this 3D Funda? I mean the people here who are bashing the 3D aspect of the movies are you saying the 3D here in India is not good or...



I don't think it has anything to do with the indian theaters. Personally, one of the things I hate about 3D is the brightness(recent experience with Pixar's Brave, was terrible..the movie was already dark and the 3D made it even worse), except for prometheus this year, there were hardly any movies this gen that got the brightness right. And ofcourse the converted crap usually sucks, resulting a mediocre 3D experience. The tech is still in its infancy.
All we can do, is do a little research on the internet before going to the movie.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

3D is not yet matured.. basically it cant give the same lighting/screen brightness as a regular screen. I used to prefer 3D over 2D, but now I enjoy 2D more than 3D.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

3D so theatres can charge extra drives up revenue 
Some 3D with good production values (shot in 3D check imdb) are good, converted 3D movies better to just catch the 2D version


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone here watched Hugo on IMAX 3D?


----------



## noob (Jul 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Nolan usually doesn't prefer 3D, even though he was approached several times by the WB guys. He believes 3D will kill the story telling aspect of his movies.



Nolan is god. Movie is all about story telling. That's it.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

BTW This Tucker and Dale vs Evil (2010) - IMDb is one hilarious movie, I was not sure about this movie,  but it was a surprise. 

8/10.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2012)

@Everyone . What are the Prices Of 3D Tickets in your place .

Here In weekends it is Rs.100 (front 2 rows)/200(top two rows)/120(everything in between).


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2012)

At last saw *The Classic*. What an amazing movie, gahm-sah-hahm-ni-da to people who created such a masterpiece 10+/10 .

*i.imgur.com/SgrfB.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 3, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> @Everyone . What are the Prices Of 3D Tickets in your place .
> 
> Here In weekends it is Rs.100 (front 2 rows)/200(top two rows)/120(everything in between).





dashing.sujay said:


> Its starts here only @ 50 (for neck breakers ). I go for 120 though, 3rd last row. Pretty VFM. Max is 140. INOX, IMAX, PVR, funcinema, they all just add cost. funcinema here starts with 150 upto 190.


.....


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2012)

icebags said:


> At last saw *The Classic*. What an amazing movie, gahm-sah-hahm-ni-da to people who created such a masterpiece 10+/10 .



One amazing movie for sure. I feel tears welling up in my eyes every time I watch it.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hate story -10/10
> Paoli Dam...wat a babe she was...



You don't rate a movie by the level of hotness of the babe involved. 

Just kidding mate.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 3, 2012)

Saw The Amazing Spiderman (3D) in Vishal E-Square , Pune @50/- only!

Ratings: *7/10*.  Some effects reminded me of *Mirror's Edge*.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW This Tucker and Dale vs Evil (2010) - IMDb is one hilarious movie, I was not sure about this movie,  but it was a surprise.
> 
> 8/10.



yup that one is nice comedy.. 



icebags said:


> At last saw *The Classic*. What an amazing movie, gahm-sah-hahm-ni-da to people who created such a masterpiece 10+/10 .
> 
> *i.imgur.com/SgrfB.png



imdb link please


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2012)

^^The Classic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2012)

watched '*Lockout*'...the plot was good but only the starting 40mins were decent rest of the movie could have been much better. *5/10*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2012)

Amazing spiderman..CRAP! the action sequences were so dull, wonder what the director was even thinking. The 3D was great, but very few scenes. Not worth watching on IMAX.
The original Sam Raimi's spiderman was far better imo.

All hopes on TDKR now


----------



## quan chi (Jul 3, 2012)

The dark knight rises is shot especially for IMAX theaters.If i am not mistaken most of the scenes were shot with an IMAX camera (70mm with a bigger picture area).So that you will be able to see the effects more clearly.3d is not required for every high budget movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 3, 2012)

Guys,The Dark Knight Rises will be screened at IMAX, Mumbai?
Im planning to watch it there, will it be worth?
Damages?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2012)

quan chi said:


> The dark knight rises is shot especially for IMAX theaters.If i am not mistaken most of the scenes were shot with an IMAX camera (70mm with a bigger picture area).So that you will be able to see the effects more clearly.3d is not required for every high budget movie.



Around one hour of IMAX footage in TDKR.
Previously, The Dark Knight had about 30 minutes of it.



pratik385 said:


> Guys,The Dark Knight Rises will be screened at IMAX, Mumbai?
> Im planning to watch it there, will it be worth?
> Damages?



Man I should be asking that kind of question about Prasadz, they've been a little lazy these days.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 3, 2012)

Imax, Mumbai not Hyderabad!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I know..thats what I was saying, that I should be worried about the prasadz imax lol. I'm sure mumbai IMAX will definitely get TDKR


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 3, 2012)

What! 
IMAX,Prasadz will not screen the movies which are shot with IMAX cams?
lol 
btw worth it?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> What!
> IMAX,Prasadz will not screen the movies which are shot with IMAX cams?
> lol
> btw worth it?



you won't? BANE will get you!! 
and..the punishment will be much more severe 

on the serious note, yes, this is one movie that's worth watching on IMAX..I mean c'mon, its Nolan and Wally Pfister. The best IMAX movie I'd watched was Inception, not because of the special effects or anything (not that their bad either) but Nolan's direction and Wally's  cinematography, epicness!!


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 3, 2012)

*@ Faun*

you are from Pune too, any good theaters other than Esquare?
which you prefer most?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2012)

Planning to Watch Dark Knight Rises in Theaters.
This will be the first movie , I will see in a Theatre.I have never been to one , ever before. 
Was planning to give myself a Break with Spidy , but then the reviews made me widthdraw my idea.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ You're Joking ,right ???


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2012)

Little off topic, but no place better than this thread...

Who is a true movie buff here? XD

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403796_376873509034876_1132625443_n.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2012)

*How to lose a guy in 10 days*     7/10

good movie . really enjoyable and fun romance. 



Faun said:


> One amazing movie for sure. I feel tears welling up in my eyes every time I watch it.



indeed. must say its one of the best if not best movie i have ever seen.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2012)

'The classic' is it a Japanese movie???


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2012)

^Korean.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't miss the X-Men series (Ending with X-Men: First Class). You'll really enjoy it if you watch all of the X-Men movies in sequence.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ You're Joking ,right ???




No, unfortunately I am not. 
I just wanted to admit it because of Dark Knight Rises , though its a shame that I didn't went into one.


----------



## trublu (Jul 5, 2012)

There's nothing to be ashamed of. I had a 15-yr streak of no-cinema-halls...last movie I went to in my childhood was Jurassic Park. 

Then in 2008(or 2009) the first movie I saw in a theatre was Love Story 2050 :eeksign:...this was followed by Kidnap 

Swore I will never go to a theatre again 

Thankfully..I'm past those bad decisions


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 5, 2012)

trublu said:


> Then in 2008(or 2009) the first movie I saw in a theatre was Love Story 2050 :eeksign:...this was followed by Kidnap



And what was it that made you go to the theater for LS2050?


----------



## trublu (Jul 5, 2012)

you know..the college thing...gang gets ready to watch a movie..let's go..who cares whether it's good or not


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

trublu said:


> you know..the college thing...gang gets ready to watch a movie..let's go..who cares whether it's good or not



Yeah! ... As long as the "gang" is going together, the plot of movie or cinematography doesn't matter! "Gang" has the potential to turn any movie into comedy!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2012)

trublu said:


> There's nothing to be ashamed of. I had a 15-yr streak of no-cinema-halls...last movie I went to in my childhood was Jurassic Park.
> 
> Then in 2008(or 2009) the first movie I saw in a theatre was Love Story 2050 :eeksign:...this was followed by Kidnap
> 
> ...





trublu said:


> you know..the college thing...gang gets ready to watch a movie..let's go..who cares whether it's good or not



Unless someone is a real die hard fan of Priyanka Chopra  nobody would dare go near the theater where this movie plays. I guess even the makers of this movie didn't feel like watching the movie.


----------



## trublu (Jul 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Yeah! ... As long as the "gang" is going together, the plot of movie or cinematography doesn't matter! "Gang" has the potential to turn any movie into comedy!




Aye aye, mate !


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 5, 2012)

Just Watched American Reunion (2012) . Real nice movie. *8/10* from me !!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys The amazing Spider man Movie Is awesome i watched it in theater today it is more emotional and the story is represented very clearly over the first 3 movies and the acting is also perfect a must watch movie for everyone!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2012)

*The Amazing Spiderman*

Watched The Amazing Spiderman today morning.

It was amazing. Despite that it was a reboot, I thoroughly enjoyed it. There were various aspects which made this movie less dramatic but more closer to reality. I got to know a lot about Spiderman then the previous franchise ever told. Since the movie covered some aspects of the Peter Parker's parents, it felt more involving. From the childhood to how he managed to become Spiderman, the character development seemed phenomenal. But the role of Irrfan Khan totally looked like it was for namesake.

Whoever saying it contains less action is disillusioned, or maybe skipped some scenes while buying popcorn or something  I think the action was justified. Granted not a lot of action sequences were done in broad day light like it did in the former trilogy, but that played a little role in making the movie a little dark and grim. 

One of the things that I missed in this version of the Spiderman was the quote, "With great power, comes great responsibility". But I totally loved the humorous side of Peter Parker. The appearance of Stan Lee was also funny! And Gwen Stacy (played by Emma Stone) was a welcome change. She was cute! 

Also, I would like to say that it's better not to compare it with the original Spiderman. Both have their places. Personally I won't be able to tell which of them is better until the end of the trilogy (if it's done). But the after credit scenes guaranteed a sequel that seems worth waiting for.

Totally worth the watch for me. Might also go for a second time, with a friend. Rating: *4/5.*


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 6, 2012)

*oh my Friend (telugu)
4.5/10*
I can't bear that Shruti Hassan. After looking at her acting skills I can be sure that acting is not something that will be in genes.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 6, 2012)

gangs of wasseypur one of best movies i had ever seen. this movie have best research work done i have ever seen also the song are bit different and u like these songs ,it includes some bhojpure folk songs and finally Hats of to u anurag kashyap and his entire team


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Stardust (2007) by Matthew Vaughn(xmen first class)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0486655/

Sweet movie, can't believe I missed it all this time.


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 6, 2012)

webgenius said:


> Guys, forget about movies. You need to watch PRISON BREAK. It's a TV series. Believe me, it's one of the best stories I have seen. Everyone got to watch it.


_Prison Break_  was the great TV Series at that time. Is any other bulk buster TV series Like* PRISON BREAK* ???


*s8.postimage.org/6o8d0olup/Prison_Break_prison_break_638210_1024_768.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Stardust (2007) by Matthew Vaughn(xmen first class)
> Stardust (2007) - IMDb
> 
> Sweet movie, can't believe I missed it all this time.



I saw this yesterday on Sony Pix.. my mom also watched it .. good entertainment - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2012)

Best fairytale movie!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh yeah! I'd rate it more than 7 though. I mean I hardly noticed any flaws with the film.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Best fairytale movie!



Yes..........


----------



## d3p (Jul 6, 2012)

*Lockout - 8/10*

Good Action Movie.Guy Pearce's acting is top notch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2012)

*Rear Window (1954) - 8/10*
damn good movie...& in 1954 big camera lens were already invented while in india it wasn't there


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Stardust (2007) by Matthew Vaughn(xmen first class)
> Stardust (2007) - IMDb
> 
> Sweet movie, can't believe I missed it all this time.



Yes man really good one, seen this one many months ago still cant forget the actress she was sweet...

Also Robert de nero, BONUS!!!! 

*Have you seen Once?*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah once..yesterday on TV.



pratik385 said:


> Yes man really good one, seen this one many months ago still cant forget the actress she was sweet...



Claire Danes, the same chick from Terminator 3.

EDIT- once? as in a movie? LOL.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Lockout - 8/10*
> 
> Good Action Movie.Guy Pearce's acting is top notch.



8/10 ...well had more expectations from this movie...as it was a Luc Besson movie..sadly it failed to impress


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Claire Danes, the same chick from Terminator 3.



I got confused thinking she was Mia Wasikowska


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah once..yesterday on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was talking about Once [2006] 
Anyway no movie till Dark Knight Rises for me now...


----------



## d3p (Jul 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> 8/10 ...well had more expectations from this movie...as it was a Luc Besson movie..sadly it failed to impress





Spoiler



except the movie ending part [jumping from the space], i like the rest.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ dont give out spoilers


----------



## reddead (Jul 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Rear Window (1954) - 8/10*
> damn good movie...& in 1954 big camera lens were already invented while in india it wasn't there



Alfred Hitchcock at his best....
saw psycho and this togeather....


----------



## icebags (Jul 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Stardust (2007) by Matthew Vaughn(xmen first class)
> Stardust (2007) - IMDb
> 
> Sweet movie, can't believe I missed it all this time.



yah. have u seen *Enchanted* ? u should enjoy this one too.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2012)

Bol Bachhan anyone?


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 6, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Bol Bachhan anyone?



Just came back from Bol Bachhan's show.
If you love Rohit Shetty's work (Golmaals, Singham) like i do, then,
This is Rohit Shetty's Best Film till date..
Total Laugh riot.. 

Though the starting title track for 5 minutes makes you wanna shoot yourself.. 

So for me it was a 10/10..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2012)

icebags said:


> yah. have u seen *Enchanted* ? u should enjoy this one too.



Yeah, that is joke. 
Every director making a movie on fairy tales should learn from Stardust. Just having a princess and a with does not make a fairytale.

Stardust gave me everything. Princess from drop of moon part, witches turning men into animal, cart from pumpkin and magic, promises in short all components of a fairytale.

Add to that good acting by everyone.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Just came back from Bol Bachhan's show.
> If you love Rohit Shetty's work (Golmaals, Singham) like i do, then,
> This is Rohit Shetty's Best Film till date..
> Total Laugh riot..
> ...



wow....will try it out...anyone else seen this one???

watched '*Gangs of Wasseypur*'....awesome movie...good direction...feels real...awesome acting by everyone... *9/10*....now waiting for part 2


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 7, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Bol Bachhan anyone?



Just one word........"Awful". Please god forgive me for watching this movie. Only he knows how I tolerated those 2 and half hours. This movie has nothing. I had some expectations from a Rohit Shetty movie but it fails miserably.

Obviously there is nothing in the story. Same old crap of lie after lie, fooling around with twins in the family and in the end everything gets alright spontaneously. 

Acting is again awful. Everyone except Ajay acted like in an Indian daily soap. And that Krishna from comedy circus is the worst of the lot. Even Pratik Babbar is a better actor than him. But Ajay Devgn needs a mention. He did his part very well. Everyone else just sucks.

Even comedy is not so good. Except those "englis is a phunny language" phrases, there isn't any good comedy. I felt asleep two times in the middle but again that was further helped by the cause that I didn't slept well for last couple of days.

All in all, this movie is one piece of sh1it. From me its *5/10*


----------



## icebags (Jul 7, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Yeah, that is joke.
> Every director making a movie on fairy tales should learn from Stardust. Just having a princess and a with does not make a fairytale.
> 
> Stardust gave me everything. Princess from drop of moon part, witches turning men into animal, cart from pumpkin and magic, promises in short all components of a fairytale.
> ...



understood. enchanted is still a good movie though, just of a different taste.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2012)

any1 watched eega or naan ee ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> any1 watched eega or naan ee ?



my family is awaiting to watch this movie.. but I am not so interested


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2012)

YES, Stardust is a damn nice picture.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> any1 watched eega or naan ee ?



Going to, this Tuesday.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2012)

RCuber said:


> my family is awaiting to watch this movie.. but I am not so interested



yeah, same situation here. but the reviews and twitteratis are going gaga over the movie. reportedly collections are  17cr on first day, surprisingly higher than bb. will watch it by the next weekend.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

apparently my brother checked if tickets are available for Eega for today but everything is sold out..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> yeah, same situation here. but the reviews and twitteratis are going gaga over the movie. reportedly collections are  17cr on first day, surprisingly higher than bb. will watch it by the next weekend.



BB? seriously? that crap.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> BB? seriously? that crap.



i don't know, my friend said bb is good fun and worth watching.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> BB? seriously? that crap.



If by BB you mean, Batman Begins, then .... God help you now. 

Edit: It maybe Bol Bachhan. But you should have been more clear.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 8, 2012)

The Good Doctor - Was slow but very interesting and gripping throughout. Then came the BrFking ending. Not a great twist or something but an abrupt one.


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 8, 2012)

Watched EEGA today.. absolutely mind blowing.
Nani had something like 15-20 min of screen time but he gave a very good performance.. Sudeep (villian) is there almost from starting to end and he did a superb job of keeping the grip on the story and Samantha also did a very good job. Not just as a glamor role but has a good meaning to her role and most importantly its Rajamouli film (the real hero) who has never seen a flop and has every element covered in his films. Simply superb. Can be watchable multiple times. Good to see the graphics get advanced in India. That too in Tollywood. The action/graphic scenes are very good and keep you almost at the edge of the seat.
Great work by Rajamouli and his team.

I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2012)

^^Hi Kalyan, any idea if the movie is playing with subtitles in multiplexes? I have no problem with telugu but i'm planning to go with friends who don't speak telugu/tamil since they are very interested in it, thanks to Taran Adarsh's tweets about the movie. 

Anyways, it was said that there is a Hindi version coming soon(read December 2012) in 3D.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Stardust (2007) by Matthew Vaughn(xmen first class)
> Stardust (2007) - IMDb
> 
> Sweet movie, can't believe I missed it all this time.





icebags said:


> yah. have u seen *Enchanted* ? u should enjoy this one too.



Now downloading both 

Thanks


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2012)

Saw *Burning Man [2011]* " , today and it left me with excellent memory of an excellent piece of movie.
I rate the movie 10/10 on scales because you rarely get to watch such movies.

Full of emotions , it will make you cry.Acting is of top notch.Plot and story is super real.And its brainf**** kinda scenes.

I am very much shocked by the number of votes and low rating of ~6.5 on IMDB , but this movie is exceptional.Don't go for what the ratings say.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2012)

From  Movies like Bol Bachhan one shouldn't be expecting much especially since it's made by Rohit Shetty. He is not some Raj Kumar Hirani etc to expect decent sensible movies.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2012)

Vyom said:


> If by BB you mean, Batman Begins, then .... God help you now.



err, the only BB people were talking in the recent posts was Bol Bacchan, where in the world did Batman Begins show up from?


----------



## Kalyan (Jul 9, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^^Hi Kalyan, any idea if the movie is playing with subtitles in multiplexes? I have no problem with telugu but i'm planning to go with friends who don't speak telugu/tamil since they are very interested in it, thanks to Taran Adarsh's tweets about the movie.
> 
> Anyways, it was said that there is a Hindi version coming soon(read December 2012) in 3D.



nope.. there are no subtitles. BTW I watched it @ PVR cinemas, Hyd.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2012)

Quite a interesting review about Eega Coming form North America



> Every time I thought I had a handle on Eega, it threw me for a loop in the best possible way. Eega is easily the most flat-out entertaining film I've seen this year, bar none, and I didn't understand more than half a dozen words of dialogue in the whole thing. It's that good. It's often said that the best filmmakers know how to show, not tell their stories, and if that's the criterion for master filmmakers, S.S. Rajamouli is someone you need to know about. Incredible action sequences, inventive storytelling, technical excellence, and laughs and gasps that just keep coming; Eega has it all


Review: EEGA Is The Best, Most Insane, Most Inventive Film Of The Year. Catch This Fly While You Can!

This guys say you don't require subtitles to watch this movie.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 10, 2012)

Just finished *Stardust 9/10* from my heart. This called fairy movie  to get into that particular type of music, locations, dresses, story,evil scary witch, lunatic crown king and whole big  fantasy world everything which you dreamed in your childhood.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ragini MMS (7.5/10)*
after a long time seen such a hindi creepy movie..sound-effect scares indeed.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bol Bachhan 7/10*
Enjoyed the movie. I know some people here may not like these kind of movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2012)

@A_medico, link...link kitni bar bolu............L I N K

*Picnic at Hanging Rock 6.5/10*

Let me admit I did not get the movie. For past 20-25 minutes I'm searching wiki, IMDB boards and web to know what actually happened in the movie.

The rating is given on acting and cinematography.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2012)

*Alpha Dog 8/10*

amazing acting by all....


----------



## quan chi (Jul 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> @A_medico, link...link kitni bar bolu............L I N K
> 
> *Picnic at Hanging Rock 6.5/10*
> 
> ...



keep thinking you will understand.Had seen it long back.
Its a boring film with some boring acting for me.This is a film mainly for girls.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 10, 2012)

* Stardust (2007) - IMDb - 8/10 
* Enchanted (2007) - IMDb - 6/10 (I was yawning whole time)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 10, 2012)

Watched Cloverfield (2008) a few days back -Liked It better than some other "Creature Movies" . 8/10 

Though got a little headache after the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2012)

*Lone wolf and cub : Sword of Vengeance 8.5/10*

A total entertainer. Action, drama, sacrifice, sex...all
Must watch.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2012)

*Eega / Naan Ee (8/10)*

Just watched Eega and honestly i can assure you that in the current stage of hero-centric Indian cinema, rarely we get a chance to see such movies. You will definitely appreciate the director's guts and the taking that made you watch a film with house fly as the protagonist without getting you bored. CG isn't any dumb and lame that you find in b grade Indian movies, sometimes even in those high budget movies, that makes viewers uncomfortable. Impressive CG, soothing background music, direction will definitely stand out. A smile on your face will never fade out during the run time and some jaw dropping actions sequences(yes, makki does 'em). You'll come out of the theater with a feeling of watching something you had never watched on Indian screens. 

apparently the hindi version, makki, is coming at the end of the year in 3d, if you're really keen about the movie and can't wait till december catch the fly in whatever language(eega/naan ee/eecha) that is playing in a nearby theater. you don't need subtitles to assimilate the plot or wait for the dvd release with subtitles.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *
> Whoever saying it contains less action is disillusioned, or maybe skipped some scenes while buying popcorn or something  I think the action was justified. Granted not a lot of action sequences were done in broad day light like it did in the former trilogy, but that played a little role in making the movie a little dark and grim. *




Exactly, I didnt want to argue, but who ever said the action was dull, low obviously was looking for a kids movie ........


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 11, 2012)

Project X 10/10

Instant cult classic.
Fcking best party movie ever.!!!


----------



## daemon (Jul 11, 2012)

My recommendations : 

1) Drag me to the hell (horror, dare to see it alone, you might will get heart attack!!)
2) Law abiding citizen
3) Curious case of benjamin button (drama)
4) Heavenly forest (if you hate sad crying movies, don't see it , you'll surely will I bet)
5) If only (same gener as above)
6) Any Tom Hanks movies


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 11, 2012)

Bol Bachchan : 7/10


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> *Eega / Naan Ee (8/10)*
> 
> Just watched Eega and honestly i can assure you that in the current stage of hero-centric Indian cinema, rarely we get a chance to see such movies. You will definitely appreciate the director's guts and the taking that made you watch a film with house fly as the protagonist without getting you bored. CG isn't any dumb and lame that you find in b grade Indian movies, sometimes even in those high budget movies, that makes viewers uncomfortable. Impressive CG, soothing background music, direction will definitely stand out. A smile on your face will never fade out during the run time and some jaw dropping actions sequences(yes, makki does 'em). You'll come out of the theater with a feeling of watching something you had never watched on Indian screens.
> 
> apparently the hindi version, makki, is coming at the end of the year in 3d, if you're really keen about the movie and can't wait till december catch the fly in whatever language(eega/naan ee/eecha) that is playing in a nearby theater. you don't need subtitles to assimilate the plot or wait for the dvd release with subtitles.



The title song is very good but I have just watched the trailer, 2 month ago. Are eng subtitles available now?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

Remember Neill Blomkamp next project *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/159918-elysium.html ?? first photo is out.. 

Elysium (2013) - IMDb


----------



## mrintech (Jul 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Lockout - 8/10*
> 
> Good Action Movie.Guy Pearce's acting is top notch.



That last scene of space jump was like WTF!  They should have landed somewhere in India


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Bol Bachchan : 7/10



are you serious? it was disliked by everybody i know... except the ladies... both of them are gorgeous


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> The title song is very good but I have just watched the trailer, 2 month ago. Are eng subtitles available now?



yah, it is playing with english subtitles in all multiplexes except those in Hyderabad and Chennai. Anyways the fly is a universal language. 

Don't go expecting Avatar or a Pixar movie but the movie does touch Indian sensibilities.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 11, 2012)

Watched The Smurfs @1080p its mind blowing!! Good Story Especially when They get into New york Its Awesome Must Watch for all I give it 9/10


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Jul 12, 2012)

nawazuddin siddiqui(wasseypur faisal) and irfan khan this short film will rock ur world simply dark and very sadistic and original and its just 15 minutes so watch it now
Bypass(2003)
Irrfan & Nawazuddin Siddiqui in 'Bypass' (2003) - YouTube

1) Up(tearjerker animated movie)
2) 3 Iron(Korean masterpiece with no dialogues an epic movie)
3) Batman Begins(much more satisfying reboot to Batman series)
4) Saw series (i dare u to watch first 3 without once pausing or closing the media player)
5) Indian New age-----GOW,Maqbool,Blue Umbrella,Dev D,Haasil(first half)
6) Kill List,Blue Velvet, Mulholland Dr. , Lost Highway,The Machinist


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sadda Adda* - 8/10

A must watch especially for aspiring job seekers


----------



## a_medico (Jul 12, 2012)

*You instead* (2011) - Alternate name *Tonight you're mine*

*Perfect Sense* being my favorite movie this year, I thought of checking out director David Mackenzie's work. This is an offbeat indie movie which nobody would bother to watch. Worked for me, though it might not be everybody's cup of tea. Loved the chemistry between the couple. Songs too blended with the movie quite well.



rhitwick said:


> @A_medico, link...link kitni bar bolu............L I N K



Sorry. Didnt see your post earlier.

www.imdb.com/title/tt1582271


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Sadda Adda* - 8/10
> 
> A must watch especially for aspiring job seekers



+1,



Spoiler



I really liked when in end they show 5 years later story..something to look forward to


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Must watch-


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]ul4CZrnEFxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know what to say about: Melancholia (2011) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are you serious? it was disliked by everybody i know... except the ladies... both of them are gorgeous



Everybody has his own taste! That doesn't mean all should like or dislike a movie!


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 12, 2012)

I watched The Matrix(1999) last night (yeah, I know - late to the party), but didn't get some parts of the movie. I googled some of my queries but couldn't get satisfactory answer for some and so I'm posting them here, hoping that the movie buffs around here can provide me with one:


Spoiler



1. Just after Neo takes the red pill, we see the Mirror scene. How did the cracked mirror become whole again? Neo is still not free from the bondage so he still cannot change/bend the aspects of the matrix.

2. Also as soon as Neo touches the mirror, it melts and goes down his throat? What does it mean?

3. What does Trinity means when she says: It's going into replication.

4. How does Neo come back to life at the end? Please don't tell me it is because of Trinity's kiss...like Bollywood crap films.

5. How does Neo fly "into" the Agent Smith and destroy him?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2012)

^Read software engineering by Pressman
And DBMS forgot author and then read how anti-virus softwares work.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 13, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Read software engineering by Pressman
> And DBMS forgot author and then read how anti-virus softwares work.


Wait, what?! Is this post for me? :S


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Read software engineering by Pressman
> And DBMS forgot author and then read how anti-virus softwares work.



lool


----------



## trublu (Jul 13, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Read software engineering by Pressman
> And DBMS forgot author and then read how anti-virus softwares work.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> I watched The Matrix(1999) last night (yeah, I know - late to the party), but didn't get some parts of the movie. I googled some of my queries but couldn't get satisfactory answer for some and so I'm posting them here, hoping that the movie buffs around here can provide me with one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Its all related to how software code works, acts. Specially computer virus and anti virus. What do you think Matrix was. 
That is what rhitwick means in his post. 

If you were confused by matrix 1 wait till you enter the architect scene in matrix 2


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 13, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Its all related to how software code works, acts. Specially computer virus and anti virus. What do you think Matrix was.
> That is what rhitwick means in his post.
> 
> If you were confused by matrix 1 wait till you enter the architect scene in matrix 2


Can you guys stop trolling me now and answer my questions now please?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Can you guys stop trolling me now and answer my questions now please?



Just watch the Matrix 2nd and 3rd. Complete the trilogy. Then maybe we can help ya!


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Just watch the Matrix 2nd and 3rd. Complete the trilogy. Then maybe we can help ya!


Are they good? Most people say that the 2nd and the 3rd movie are a big letdown and has lots of uninteresting story twists and plot holes. So, I'm kind of iffy about watching the rest of the trilogy..and move to other movies in my backlog. So, can you answer them for me now?


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Are they good? Most people say that the 2nd and the 3rd movie are a big letdown and has lots of uninteresting story twists and plot holes. So, I'm kind of iffy about watching the rest of the trilogy..and move to other movies in my backlog. So, can you answer them for me now?



well it is not called a trilogy for nothing .....u need to watch both matrix 2 and 3 to actually understand the whole picture....else it would be pointless.
about people complaining about them being letdowns, that is because matrix first part came at a time when no one has seen anything like it before and thus blew the minds of everyone who saw it .... but the sequels can never match the original as is the case with majority of the films out there.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Are they good? Most people say that the 2nd and the 3rd movie are a big letdown and has lots of uninteresting story twists and plot holes. So, I'm kind of iffy about watching the rest of the trilogy..and move to other movies in my backlog. So, can you answer them for me now?



The "most people" are wrong. 

Go watch Matrix 2 and 3. You would really enjoy 2; and 3 most of the times.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Are they good? Most people say that the 2nd and the 3rd movie are a big letdown and has lots of uninteresting story twists and plot holes. So, I'm kind of iffy about watching the rest of the trilogy..and move to other movies in my backlog. So, can you answer them for me now?



It's not about the trilogy being a let down or not, what is necessary for you is to know how actually the "Matrix" is defeated!
And as far as your answers is concerned, I think sam9s have already given you those.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 13, 2012)

Watched Eega. very nice movie by indian standards! one thing i cant figured it out is how come the eega have nanovision?


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 13, 2012)

i think this is a must watch movie..... im posting the trailer..... its exclusive....
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2012)

*STARMAN* ... My one of the best sentimental alien movie of all time. Jeff Bridges plays an alien in Human Body trying to discover earth species as he tries to reach his exit point. The plot is nothing new, but the journey is so heart warming that it leaves you oh so sentimental. And Jef Bridges performances ..... boy, boy oh boy, blown out. He plays a good, simple childish kind of an extraterrestrial, who tries to adapt himself with earth world as he travels to his exit point. The best part is how he has shown various expressions and body moment which always portrays an alien in human body trying to adapt. Jeff Bridges conveyed the idea of a personality that is so foreign in comparison to our human experiences so brilliantly that I have not seen any performance like that before.
Add to that ..... the chemistry and bonding between Jeff and Karen Allen is so heart warming and innocent that you fall in love with both of them.
I could have given 6.8/10, but for Jeff's Pure performance .... its a solid *7/10* for this one .....

BTW *@TechnoMan *... Matrix Trilogy for me is the mother of all hollywood sc-fi action movie when it comes to .....action, concept, style, vfx, cgi, plot, dialogues...... you name it ...... I was thoroughly enjoyed by every part and have seen them n number of times. People say ending was poor, Matrix 3 had little to do with neo ... all crap... for me its exactly how it should have been ended, infact one of the most perfect ending of a saga ....... I am a Matrix Trilogy fan and I just love everything about it ...,


----------



## quan chi (Jul 14, 2012)

*Vacancy*
Not the best but good enough to scare.


----------



## digitfan (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*



rhitwick said:


> *Hemlock Society* (Bengali, Drama) *8.5/10*
> *Concept:* I'm really amazed by the concept of the movie. I have never seen such a movie in any language.


Maybe you skipped the english language.
You Don't Know Jack (TV 2010) - IMDb

There is no originality.that idiot director is still idiot.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Watched Eega. very nice movie by indian standards! one thing i cant figured it out is how come the eega have nanovision?



when and where fly used nano vision? iirc the villain uses it in the climax.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 14, 2012)

one another movie which I think is worth a watch is "The Man from Earth" (2007)
A nice and soft science fiction movie, might be a bit controversial among certain groups but overall a good watch.
Do not expect any mind blowing actions and revelations, just kind of an intellectual movie


----------



## TechnoFan (Jul 14, 2012)

@rhitwick, Vyom, sam9s
All right guys. Thanks for replying. I've queued them in my to-watch movie list. Will watch them in a day or two.



Vyom said:


> And as far as your answers is concerned, I think sam9s have already given you those.


Did he? How does exactly "Its all related to how software code works, acts. Specially computer virus and anti virus. What do you think Matrix was." is the answer for my Mirror scene questions..  Break it down for me.

@rhitwick: I live about 5 mins away from Kaikhali. 


Following (1998) - 8/10.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2012)

Watched *'Abraham Lincoln - The vampire Hunter'*....and man I loved it...*8/10*....the special effects are top notch...story is good...direction is good...and I would recommend it to watch it in 3D....it has really *good 3D effects*.


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2012)

Matrix 1 was an excellent movie with deep philosophical intonations. The other two are just Hollywood entertainers. Some people liked that, some didn't.

The philosophy drew me to Matrix, which is why I didn't enjoy the other two as much. Not to day they were bad films, just not anywhere close to the first one.


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 14, 2012)

No hollywood in Orissa where i am right now, so instead of Abe Lincoln watched *Cocktail*.
1st half - 10/10 ultimate fun!!
2nd half - fcked up 1/10.. :/


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Did he? How does exactly "Its all related to how software code works, acts. Specially computer virus and anti virus. What do you think Matrix was." is the answer for my Mirror scene questions..  Break it down for me.



Lol.. go figure


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> when and where fly used nano vision? iirc the villain used it in the climax.



 It was the fps view . I'm  talking about the boxes that appear when eega watched the world.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

*@Technofan*

Darling,I am telling you a secret.



Spoiler



We are living in a matrix.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 14, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Are they good? Most people say that the 2nd and the 3rd movie are a big letdown and has lots of uninteresting story twists and plot holes. So, I'm kind of iffy about watching the rest of the trilogy..and move to other movies in my backlog. So, can you answer them for me now?


I was very young at that time, still I watched them altogether when they all 3 were released, though had watched them already when they were released one by one. Your question reminded me of school time when boys used to say... what a great movie yaar and when you want to know their views regarding specific parts.. they used to get blank.. 

Also, if people are saying its uninteresting then they are wrong, may be they never grasped the idea behind movie, may be they will never get it either


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2012)

back from evening show of Eega. really impressed with the movie. specially Sudeep, I was very skeptical about this movie, really enjoyed it. in this current world of brainless action, expressionless actors, scriptless movies I had lost hope in the Indian industry. This movie proved me wrong. I will watch all of Sudeeps movies. 

8/10


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> back from evening show of Eega. really impressed with the movie. specially Sudeep, I was very skeptical about this movie, really enjoyed it. in this current world of brainless action, expressionless actors, scriptless movies I had lost hope in the Indian industry. This movie proved me wrong. I will watch all of Sudeeps movies.
> 
> 8/10



It's not bad as you make it sound. We have a steady stream of good Indian Cinema.But yes,worthless movies outnumber them 10 to 1.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> It was the fps view . I'm  talking about the boxes that appear when eega watched the world.



oh, i suppose that's just a view from the fly's perspective.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2012)

Krow said:


> Matrix 1 was an excellent movie with deep philosophical intonations. The other two are just Hollywood entertainers. Some people liked that, some didn't.
> 
> The philosophy drew me to Matrix, which is why I didn't enjoy the other two as much. Not to day they were bad films, just not anywhere close to the first one.



Philosophy is there in Part 2 as well, (infact to the point where it gets and makes most of the views totally confused) the plot is even more intricate and woven more dynamically in Part 2. But its accompanied with mind blowing action sequences and CGI, that Probably was the reason it seemed like a typical Hollywood entertainer, where as it was not. Infact it made a perfect package.


Part 3 yea had nothing much left as far as the philosophy is concerned, but Part 3 was the crux and climax of the entire human machine relation. which eventually led to the great battle. It did not need any philosophy as such as the ground reality was already laid in the first two parts. All is needed was the final battle, which should have been exponential given the amount of interest the the arrival of climax had generated. AND it was exponential, even now when I watch the finaly battle, on my HT, shakes every bone of my body ... truly phenomenal ........
As I said Matrix trilogy is the mother of all Hollywood Sci-fi Action movies every existed. 
Terminator 1,2 is the only one I'd say comes close... as far as I am concerned ......


----------



## Krow (Jul 15, 2012)

T1, 2 were a better package for me. And so were Alien and Aliens.

Like I said, that whole bit about Neo discovering himself and his powers was done really well. After he got his powers, it wasn't as appealing to me.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2012)

Alien 1n2 were more of Horror-Thriller-Action rather than pure Sci-Fi action .....and I agree in that genre Alien 1 n 2 still leads and no package has come even close to it .....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 15, 2012)

Alien was more horror and less action. Aliens was more action and less horror and had a lot of cameron-ish sci fi elements too


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Alien was more horror and less action. Aliens was more action and less horror and had a lot of cameron-ish sci fi elements too



And Prometheus is like which? I hope it's more like Aliens.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 15, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And Prometheus is like which? I hope it's more like Aliens.



Depends on what you're expecting, its definitely not horror, not at all. But more of a philosophical film. The downside could be that it might leave too much to your imagination, and if you are a true xenomorph and its mythology's nerd, you'll definitely like it. There are some things that go as far as referencing Jesus Christ too, but you'll have to look deeper for that. In the end, its a film that leaves a lot to your imagination, something like what Inception and Shutter Island did.
On the technical level, the 3D was possibly the best one I had seen, and the sound effects in the theater I saw the movie in were mind blowing, the visuals were great too  It might not be a typical pop corn movie, but definitely something different and interesting.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2012)

Schindler's List

Re-watched a couple of movies:
Pan's Labyrinth
Spirited Away
Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist
Stardust

And a special mention to this movie (All Around Us), ordinary, but a lot I learned from this:
[YOUTUBE]_0jqfiwA3J8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 15, 2012)

For people who are calling TASM, realistic, LOL!

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4768019_460s.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jul 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice song, it reminded gwen stefani's rich girl lol. 

anyways, anybody seen vampire hunter abraham lincon, how is it ?


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone here watched The Cemetary man (1994) ?
one pretty good combination of horror,fantasy and little bit of fun and humour.....good watch if you want to laugh and need some thrills


----------



## sam9s (Jul 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And Prometheus is like which? I hope it's more like Aliens.



It was neither, more of a physiological, symbolic meaning to everything. Left too much to your imagination ...... loads of confusing cross references ....... as cybord said sound effects and visuals were damm good. But personally as an Alien franchise fan I was bitterly disappointed ...

*The Grey* ...... 6.5/10 .... was okie for me .. though there was nothing in it I can pin point I did not like but somehow it didnt create a wow factor for me ...

*Thief* ... Michael Man's directorial debut .... clearly shows what was coming from this pretty decent director ..... This movie has that typical 80s action feel written all over it, texture itself is very reminiscent of T1 in the same era .... plot is like this ....
professional safecracker (James Cann) comes to term to lead a normal life, untill he decides to do a one last job for the mafia. Rest you can guess. The look and feel of the movie is ultra real, dont expect lethal weapon 1 kind of action, but interest is maintained throughout. Dialogues are a pleasure to listen ...... def *6.8/10*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 16, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *The Grey* ...... 6.5/10 .... was okie for me .. though there was nothing in it I can pin point I did not like but somehow it didnt create a wow factor for me



Boring movie, only watched it for Liam Neeson.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

^ "You don't know Jack" is based on the life of Jack Kevorkian who is the founder of original "Hemlock Society"
Yes, I did not know about the movie. Then again, its a TV movie so it never came under my scanner.

You just can't tag someone idiot because you did not like his movie. And, if you've again watched his movie after ranting like hell last time. Well, I've news for you...you love him! but still not sure about it!


----------



## Krow (Jul 17, 2012)

Saw Spiderman 2 again and loved it. I think I'm a bit biased towards movies in which the character discovers himself.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys can I have some suggestions on some good thriller/suspense genre movies?


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I have some suggestions on some good thriller/suspense genre movies?



Evil Dead 2


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I have some suggestions on some good thriller/suspense genre movies?



Phonebooth.


----------



## nac (Jul 17, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I have some suggestions on some good thriller/suspense genre movies?



Da Vince Code Series
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
Sherlock Holmes Series
Vantage Point
The Illusionist
Buried


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2012)

*The Last Samurai (2003) - 8/10*
awesome movie..tom cruise did a good job.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind (2004)
onw wonderful movie...albeit underrated...good performances by the lead cast
Jim Carrey and Kate Winslet


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 17, 2012)

A Good Old Fashioned Orgy - *9/10*
Quite entertaining..


----------



## bongourav (Jul 18, 2012)

I recently saw Oceans 11, 12 and 13 .. and I really liked them.
Can you suggest me some more con based movies, specially if there are any new ones?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2012)

Watched Eega yesterday night. Though the movie was good I don't think it's worth the hype.
*6/10*


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 18, 2012)

bongourav said:


> I recently saw Oceans 11, 12 and 13 .. and I really liked them.
> Can you suggest me some more con based movies, specially if there are any new ones?



start with catch me if you can, snatch, italian job, bank job..


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 18, 2012)

watched Raid redemption yesterday night .... very nice movie (lots of action and martial arts)

I was wondering  , how many Of you like Spider man parts with Tobey maguire (earlier spider man movie hero)  then current "Amazing Spider man" Movie ??

As per story "Spider man 1" was better then this amazing spider man (coz all events of peter turn to spider man  and recognizing his power was perfectly shown (slowly) in prev movies , as amazing spider man just sleep in train and awake and Get powerful in Train and start fighting )

Also In Amazing spiderman , He start showing his identity to lots of people (like GF,kid in car, policeman... ) unlike in prev spiderman.... Also he told every thing to his GF ????

Amazing spidey is less geeky/ noob but he always like to show his Power to College frd by Bulling back to flash (his bulling college mate) and wth Flash become sentimental and becomes friend ???? 

Even the uncle role in prev movie was better then this one (Great power comes with great responsibilities)  and he was shot Mistakenly (in amazing spider man he just find a Person with gun and try to snatch it and get shot)

The relation between peter and his uncle and Aunt is better in old spider man then new one !!!

Earlier spider man has spidey powers like spider sense, walking on ceiling and walls and thread from  his hands , while amazing spider man make a gadget to use the spider web from OScorp


i still like the Old spider man movies then this amazing spier man movie execpt the 3D effects weer good


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone here watched Hell Raiser?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2012)

Cocktail : 6/10


----------



## bongourav (Jul 18, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> start with catch me if you can, snatch, italian job, bank job..



Already seen catch me if you can and italian job. 
Will watch snatch and bank job soon.

any other suggestions friends?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 18, 2012)

^^Add Inside Man to your list too


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

suyash_123 said:


> watched Raid redemption yesterday night .... very nice movie (lots of action and martial arts)
> 
> I was wondering  , how many Of you like Spider man parts with Tobey maguire (earlier spider man movie hero)  then current "Amazing Spider man" Movie ??
> 
> ...



Sam Raimi's trilogy for me, the new one was completely unnecessary, it was basically the same plot but followed a few things from the Amazing Spiderman comics. The pacing was terrible, lost interest half way through the movie.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 18, 2012)

THIS:

[YOUTUBE]pPZWqhr-Nj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2012)

ok like spidey 2 more than amazing spiderman, and it had everything and moar of that amazing spidey was aiming for... back story, family dynamics, romance and action... all of it, just more of it packed in 
cocktail 4/10 most of the movie was about one among 3 being left out, first its a story of deepika and saif, then saif and diana... there was a big element missing in the story where there was no ahem... bonding between the female leads, the only thing that was possibly interesting. Not at all up to Being Cyrus standards. 
just have a real cocktail instead of watching the movie


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Anyone here watched Hell Raiser?



Yes, the first one is a classic. The cynobites are quite scary. Has hints of SDMS.


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2012)

*GOD Bless AMERICA - 2012* 10/10.

Nice movie. Very much Practicality. Expecting a similar kind of movie for Indians.


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 19, 2012)

i think this is worth a must watch video........ i loved it......
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## aaruni (Jul 19, 2012)

saranshmohite said:


> i think this is worth a must watch video........ i loved it......
> Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube



Nice one.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2012)

> i think this is worth a must watch video........ i loved it......
> Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


You're posting that for the second time.


----------



## rambof07 (Jul 19, 2012)

hailgautam said:


> Movie Name: *Forest Gump*
> Language:*English*
> Genre:*Comedy, Drama, Romance*
> Won 6 Oscars, need i say more. A not so intelligent fellow's life.
> ...


YA, i am totally agree with your given suggestions which you have given and some of movies  i have watched and really it's good interesting movies.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 20, 2012)

Going to see Dark Knight Rises in 3 hrs.


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

Dark Knight rises is the best movie in the trilogy.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2012)

*The Raven 6/10*

A movie can't become a masterpiece because you've used Poe's name in it. Lengthy for a serial killer movie.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *The Raven 6/10*
> 
> A movie can't become a masterpiece because you've used Poe's name in it. Lengthy for a serial killer movie.



Oh crap. Planning to watch this tonight.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2012)

*Mission Impossible 3 - 7/10*
found this to be better than MI4


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2012)

*God bless America 7/10*

Satire and abstract film-making in the same movie. A rare combination and a rare movie indeed. Check it out.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

Third Eye said:


> Going to see Dark Knight Rises in 3 hrs.


You'll enjoy it mate.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 20, 2012)

*The usual suspects.*


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2012)

ico said:


> *You'll *enjoy it mate.



He saw the movie before you. 



Krow said:


> Dark Knight rises is the best movie in the trilogy.



I tend to disagree on this one. I contemplated this for a long time. This was not better than The Dark Knight. May be as good as The Dark Knight. But Certainly not better.


----------



## digitfan (Jul 20, 2012)

I also loved begins.far better than the dark night.this ones better than the dark knight.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 20, 2012)

Jurassic Shark (2012) - IMDb


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2012)

digitfan said:


> I also loved begins.far better than the dark night.this ones better than the dark knight.



Begins better than TDK? You all right, bro?


----------



## quan chi (Jul 20, 2012)

^^It is not necessary that whatever you like people will like too.Count me in also for rating batman begins better than the dark knight.Search the history of this forum on this topic we had a long debate.i have already given my reasons.
Ign says people who liked begins more than the dark knight will like the dark knight rises.Thats why i am interested in this one.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 20, 2012)

Batman Begins over TDK anyday for me too.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Begins better than TDK? You all right, bro?


yes, he is alright. Won't agree with him on "faar better".

I'll be honest, I prefer Begins as well. TDK was about intensity and chaos. But Batman Begins is the movie which created the hero / legend. The character transformation. You didn't see this in TDK. That's why I personally like Batman Begins more.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 21, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *The usual suspects.*



Awesome movie. Beginning is quite boring but overall a brilliant movie.



ico said:


> yes, he is alright. Won't agree with him on "faar better".
> 
> I'll be honest, I prefer Begins as well. TDK was about intensity and chaos. But Batman Begins is the movie which created the hero / legend. The character transformation. You didn't see this in TDK. That's why I personally like Batman Begins more.



The Dark Knight - best movie(not one of the best) I have ever seen in my life. I am very excited about TDKR but looking for some company.


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2012)

^ take your PETs along with you to watch it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

Batman Begins over TDK, any day!!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 21, 2012)

d3p said:


> *GOD Bless AMERICA - 2012* 10/10.
> 
> Nice movie. Very much Practicality. Expecting a similar kind of movie for Indians.



mmm this looks really interesting ........ booked for viewing .. 



quan chi said:


> ^^It is not necessary that whatever you like people will like too.Count me in also for rating batman begins better than the dark knight.Search the history of this forum on this topic we had a long debate.i have already given my reasons.
> Ign says people who liked begins more than the dark knight will like the dark knight rises.Thats why i am interested in this one.





Chirag said:


> Batman Begins over TDK anyday for me too.




wowowow and I thought I was the only one..... I loved TDK, but somehow I liked BB a wee bit more than TDK ....... 

Booked TDKR for sun afti ... will post my review ..


----------



## mrintech (Jul 21, 2012)

The Others (2001) - IMDb - 7/10


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 21, 2012)

I have not yet watched TDKR but uprising BB will be very Difficult..


----------



## shashankm (Jul 21, 2012)

horrible bosses - 7/10. Hilarious movie especially Jamie foxx, mofo jones...lawl!

The Change up- 10/10 - funniest movie of the year I've seen! Never laughed so hard at midnight whilst watching a movie, amazing concept and the happenstances that follow are just unbelivably funny...especially the first half! Must watch!


----------



## trublu (Jul 21, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises - 11/10.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

Tdkr 9/10


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2012)

Green mile - 9/10. 
Sentimental, yet moving.


----------



## trublu (Jul 21, 2012)

ok..that was my excitement speaking..but seriously..THAT is how you live up to people's expectations ! Nolan FTW !


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises 8/10*

Did someone else say that this reminds of "Transformer" movies. Well, it does but with a story. But, I think it had to be this way. 
Begins was laying the foundation, TDK showed story telling and conflicts at best. At the end it just had to be over the top. Simple good vs. evil war.

I missed drama. Still a satisfying movie. The wait was worth.



Spoiler



How could this be end. Robin just got introduced!!!


And, Robin was supposed to be a trapeze artist of circus. Not police officer!


----------



## quan chi (Jul 21, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Awesome movie. Beginning is quite boring but overall a brilliant movie.


Kahaani seems to be inspired from this film.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nolan changes stuff...


----------



## quan chi (Jul 22, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> There is no relation of kahaani with the usual suspects. Trust me, I've seen both.



You are missing the point.Dont go by the story literally.Try to compare both.I am not telling its a rip off.But there are certain things similar.Infact many things similar.


----------



## reddead (Jul 22, 2012)

Going for dark knight today:excited:


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Eega yesterday night. Though the movie was good I don't think it's worth the hype.
> *6/10*


Thats the worst movie...damn wasted my money


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2012)

*A Thousand Words 6/10*

I liked this movie. And really loved Clark Duke's performance as "Aaron Wiseberger". He's just awesome. Yes, in a Eddie Murphy someone else gets to be awesome!

*Malegaon ka Superman 8/10*

Superb! 

Must watch.


----------



## reddead (Jul 22, 2012)

Dark knight rises not up to the mark...
I guess my expectations were way too high after dark knight...

Frankly speaking besides action sequences it didnt at all look like a nolan movie

But still i recommend this to everyone:thumbup:


----------



## sam9s (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises* ..... Well, coming straight to the point, for me to begin with TDK was far better than TDKR ....., again not that TDRK was a poor film, it had everything that made the Nolan's Batman franchise so immensely popular, its just that I had high expectations in comparison to the second movie. In that respect TDKR was a let down. TDK had more drama, action and not to forget Joker in itself was a pleasure to watch as villian......... apart from this there were quite a few  ...mmmm I should not call them as plot holes, but certain instances which made me unhappy ..... one of it was ....... when Batman comes out of the Prison Dig Hole ....
He is totally bloked, bagged and broken, still somehow manages to reach the town, that too which is heavily guarded. Movie shows nothing just one cut and he is there, I was like ...@#$%& ... ........there are few others as well, but those might be labeled as nitpicking ....

I will not give this more than *6.8* ..... sorry ... 




rhitwick said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises 8/10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PLUS ....



Spoiler



Plus Robin was adopted by Batman when he was just a kid, and then trains him. I wonder with Batman Dead and Bruce Wayne living, whose gonna train the kid, if at all we are looking at more sequels ....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2012)

watched
The amazing spiderman-
4.3/5(better and much more realistic than orignal spiderman)
Cocktail-3/5(totally crap)


----------



## reddead (Jul 22, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises* ..... Well, coming straight to the point, for me to begin with TDK was far better than TDKR ....., again not that TDRK was a poor film, it had everything that made the Nolan's Batman franchise so immensely popular, its just that I had high expectations in comparison to the second movie. In that respect TDKR was a let down. TDK had more drama, action and not to forget Joker in itself was a pleasure to watch as villian apart from this ......  there were quite a few  ...mmmm I should not call them as plot holes, but certain instances which made me unhappy ..... one of it was ....... when Batman comes out of the Prison Dig Hole ....
> He is totally bloked, bagged and broken, still somehow manages to reach the town, that too which is heavily guarded. Movies shows nothing just one cut and he is there, I was like ...@#$%& ... ........there are few others as well, but those might be labeled as nitpicking ....
> 
> I will not give this more than *6.8* ..... sorry ...
> ...



use spoilers....


Spoiler



BTW how the heck did he come back into gotham after escaping from the well?
and he should have died in the end...





pkkumarcool said:


> watched
> The amazing spiderman-
> 4.3/5(better and much more realistic than orignal spiderman)
> Cocktail-3/5(totally crap)



are you saying amazing SP was better than the old one??


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 22, 2012)

About the Batman debate:

Nolan's Batman is/was supposed to be a trilogy. So, we can't just say that *this* is better than *that* and all. As Ico said, "TDK was about intensity and chaos. *But Batman Begins is the movie which created the hero/legend. The character transformation. You didn't see this in TDK*. That's why I personally like Batman Begins more."
Thats specifically why its a trilogy. And the climax of TDKR is just kickass!! Only "Batman" dies. But his legend remains and symbolizes hope for the people of Gotham.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2012)

TDK has very little to do anything with TDKR, compare it to Batman Begins


----------



## Nithu (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises - 9/10*
An Epic finale to the Batman trilogy.
But i liked TDK more, because of Joker.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Nithu said:


> But i liked TDK more, because of Joker.



The other main character was the batman.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2012)

@SAM, after a long time, I would say I completely agree with your opinion on TDKR.



Spoiler



And, it was a nuclear explosion of 6 miles radius. I don't know how they would ever explain that Batman escaped it.

And, I would like to believe that Batman still exists in Gotham. He never left his role. I just simply refuse to believe that Robin replaced him. Robin never replaced him in any story.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> The other main character was the batman.



Getting tired of people saying, 'I like TDK coz of Joker'


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> @SAM, after a long time, I would say I completely agree with your opinion on TDKR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one I think I have an answer, 



Spoiler



Batman was never in the plane carrying the nuke. It was on Auto pilot. At the end if you notice, cop/scientist explaining Fox that the Auto Pilot was fixed 6 months ago.....and was working. This in itself was an indication that batman was not on the plane, plus it was also a way to let Fox know, Bruce Wayne escaped ......





MatchBoxx said:


> About the Batman debate:
> 
> Nolan's Batman is/was supposed to be a trilogy. So, we can't just say that *this* is better than *that* and all. As Ico said, "TDK was about intensity and chaos. *But Batman Begins is the movie which created the hero/legend. The character transformation. You didn't see this in TDK*. That's why I personally like Batman Begins more."
> Thats specifically why its a trilogy. And the climax of TDKR is just kickass!! Only "Batman" dies. But his legend remains and symbolizes hope for the people of Gotham.



Is it so hard to see people using spoilers for a reason ....... and is it even more hard to use it for the sanity of this thread ...... I fail to understand ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 23, 2012)

Tdkr 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2012)

sam9s said:


> This one I think I have an answer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But,


Spoiler



There is a shot where Batman looks down on Gotham from the jet while going towards sea. I guess, I just have to agree that he escaped long b4 d explosion


----------



## nac (Jul 23, 2012)

I have watched three movies this weekend. All of them are average...

Ip Man - 6/10
The Mechanic - 5/10
Dear John - 5/10


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> But,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yep even I noticed that, but ......



Spoiler



when that scene with Fox came, it did not leave any doubt that he must have jumped the plane long before, putting it on Auto Pilot


----------



## icebags (Jul 23, 2012)

today i went to see The Amazing Spiderman at last. And it was very enjoyable with a different storyline. Garfield guy was felt a bit normal, whereas Toby has a bit inward and emotional aspect. 

It was a good action movie, with awesome 3D.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 23, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> watched
> The amazing spiderman-
> 4.3/5(better and much more realistic than orignal spiderman)
> Cocktail-3/5(totally crap)



yep...


----------



## quan chi (Jul 23, 2012)

*1408*
Another BF movie.another movie which is similar to The shining.Of course by the same author.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

*The Departed - 9/10*
Scorsese's finest since Goodfellas. Uber fantastic script, brilliant camera work and dialogues are just jussst awesome! Jack Nicholson's another jaw dropping role and Leonardo Di Caprio surprises me each time be it blood diamond or Shutter Island! Though there were few things in plots which I didn't get the logic why they were there, but a breathtaking movie that will keep you on edge with its twists and turns till the climax! 

*Norwand (North Face) - 9/10*
Another edge of the seat thriller depicting the story of two mountaineers and their quest to conquer the North Face of gangly Eiger! Epic movie indeed, stress tension is very high and cinematography is grand, covering beautiful vistas of Switzerland Alps and eiger very well. Based in 1936 it portrays the efforts made by Nazis to conquer the 'Last problem of alps'. A must watch for its cinematography alone!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 23, 2012)

cant wait for day to end... TDRK @ 1930 \m/


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Thats the worst movie...damn wasted my money


I'm surprised why people are going ga ga over this. Even in the theater people were so excited. I mean the movie is fairly good but still not worth the hype.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I'm surprised why people are going ga ga over this. Even in the theater people were so excited. I mean the movie is fairly good but still not worth the hype.



because it's batman


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2012)

^If I'm not wrong, he was talking about *Eega*


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

*Rabit Proof Fence - 10/10*
Classic portrayal of indelible survival instinct a human body encompasses irrespective of the size. Brilliant movie indeed that shows the escape of two children from a refugee camp back to their village. Fantastic work by child actors and equally gripping screenplay, based on a true story, must watch!


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^If I'm not wrong, he was talking about *Eega*



hmmm...


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I'm surprised why people are going ga ga over this. Even in the theater people were so excited. I mean the movie is fairly good but still not worth the hype.





Faun said:


> because it's batman





rhitwick said:


> ^If I'm not wrong, he was talking about *Eega*


Yes talking about Eega not batman.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

Eega is comedy movie


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 23, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises- 10/10


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2012)

The Last House On The Left (2009) - except for minor flaws it was exceptionally good.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Eega is comedy movie



I like sudeep as a villain and not comedian.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

*Warrior (2011) - 8.5/10*
Excellent movie..ending is very emotional


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 24, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I like sudeep as a villain and not comedian.


Comedian?


Zangetsu said:


> Eega is comedy movie


Seriously?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sudeep was badass!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

BTw.. can you guys recommend any movies which is "so bad that its good"?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2012)

^uh shoot em up, supposed to be like that, but it's just good
anaconda 3, sharktopus, and uh mammoth, it's just bad... hmm seeing a trend here all monster movies
and gunda


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTw.. can you guys recommend any movies which is "so bad that its good"?


Azaan
Ironsky

These two from me.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2012)

The Devil's Backbone - Toro's work. Subtle but deep.


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw An American Crime.
That movie was a 10/10 but it was so sadistic i felt like just getting in the movie and killing everyone.
Its not like your SAW or Hostel, its SADISTIC TORCHER!!
Moreover Ellen Page is my 2nd fav actress after Emma Stone, so the things done to her were fcking disturbing.
Anyone seen it and can empathize with me..


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTw.. can you guys recommend any movies which is "so bad that its good"?


Gunda.

[YOUTUBE]nbzzJKOKa_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## trublu (Jul 25, 2012)

^ The only movie that has what it takes to give takkar to films like TDK.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Gunda is available on youtube


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises - 8.5/10*
The movie lived up to the expectations. That itself is an achievement for a sequel to The Dark Knight.



Spoiler



Someone earlier mentioned about batman reaches the city in just one cut. It was shot like that because escaping from the cave was the big thing there. Compared to that reaching the city is a small task thats why it was pictured like that.

The main theme in Batman movies are the victory over the fear. Thats why I like it. Bruce won over his fears ( darkness, bats etc ) to become batman. Even in this film he had to over come the fear of death to make the jump to escape from the cave. That was the main thing in this movie.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 25, 2012)

First time Batman fought in daylight.


----------



## Knightlover (Jul 25, 2012)

no in some comics also he fought in daylight.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^uh shoot em up, supposed to be like that, but it's just good
> anaconda 3, sharktopus, and uh mammoth, it's just bad... hmm seeing a trend here all monster movies
> and gunda


Shoot em up.. its good.. not a bad movie..  



rhitwick said:


> Azaan
> Ironsky
> 
> These two from me.



I was following IronSky for sometime during initial pre-production phase.. so I wont consider it as bad.. it was a good effort. 



ico said:


> Gunda.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nbzzJKOKa_8[/YOUTUBE]



Wokay will watch it tonight


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you seen IronSky? 
Have you? 

If not, watch and come back.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Yes.. I have watched it. its not that bad..


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 25, 2012)

Guyz Any Good Hollywood Comedy Movie?.....


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Guyz Any Good Hollywood Comedy Movie?.....



I Couldn't Help, Amarbeer. But You Can Try Airplane.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2012)

*Taken* 4th time!

This movie never gets old!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Taken* 4th time!
> 
> This movie never gets old!





well watched '*The Dark Knight Rises*' after a long wait...it was an awesome movie with a good end to the series *9/10*....well didn't expect 'Talia Al Ghul' to be not so hot at all 

Also got a chance to see the 'Man of steel' teaser...looks good to me!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2012)

ok how about all movies based on weather
eg: Seattle Superstorm


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ well I remember one and I loved it..

 The Perfect Storm : 7/10

Best on weather was  Day after tomorrow.


----------



## trublu (Jul 26, 2012)

Just finished watching 
Secondhand Lions. Really nice movie - the kind of movie where you don't look for flaws, just sit back and have a good time.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ Michael Cain .. gotta watch it

BTW watched the first 40 minutes of Gunda yesterday night.. still trying to absorb the awesomeness of the first 40 minutes.


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2012)

Watched TDKR...

I was glad they are showing English version in my town, but the theater wasn't good. Sound quality is not good and the people are just talking something... Couldn't follow most of the first half (Probably a slight hang over of last night's CORIOLANUS  ). Not even 1/3rd of the theater was filled, now I understand why the English movies are released in regional language in my town. For the second half I moved front where no one is sitting and watched with no disturbance.

I would rate it 6/10. Second half is better than first half, esp. background score is good. Was there any post credit scenes? (I guess, not...)


----------



## trublu (Jul 26, 2012)

No post-credit scenes in TDKR.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 26, 2012)

trublu said:


> No post-credit scenes in TDKR.



are u asking or telling :S


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 27, 2012)

trublu said:


> No post-credit scenes in TDKR.



Well when myself watching TDKR ,at the end, when alfred goes to vacation and orders Fernet Branca.When he turns around, he sees batman and catwoman together.So our indian audience shout like intro scene of hero in telugu/tamil movie(typical mass style). This happened in PVR.I think thats why no post credit scene.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

*Kya super kool hai hum*
Running time:- 140 mins approx
Genre:-comedy (A)

Right now i wont say much but full review will be updated soon.

>Dont watch this movie in a theater if you are a fan of the first movie.Instead wait for dicks release..i mean disk release.
>The second half is quite good.But for me the first half was boring.
>Still the movie has more mature content than the previous one.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

Thanks, I was planning for this w/e 
will roam and watch F1 gp...


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*



quan chi said:


> *Kya super kool hai hum*
> Running time:- 140 mins approx
> Genre:-comedy (A)
> 
> ...



This is releasing next week right?


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 27, 2012)

@ ^ 
No! Today only


----------



## quan chi (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys review thread updated.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Shoot em up.. its good.. not a bad movie..



Even Chuck Norris movies are better than the Shoot em up. Its a hollywood masala film. Fit for indian-movie remake. Lots of heroism.

I love the scene where he flies into a van thro the front window and shoots the 10+ thugs at a time.


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2012)

Watched "Naan Kadavul" again. Nice movie. Director Bala won National award for this movie.

My favourite scene in this movie... Watch from 05:40 - 07:50

My Favourite scene in NAAN KADAVUL

Audio is little off sync.

For those who don't understand Tamil (from 7:10 - 7:50)


> I am not an ordinary man, I'm KAL BHAIRAVAN who gives only death.
> 
> What are you coming to say?
> 
> ...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 28, 2012)

*Architect 101* - Another sweet little Korean gem. Different love story.

*Monsters* (2012) - Watched it again. Love story on the backdrop of alien invasion. Beautiful execution.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 28, 2012)

ico said:


> Gunda.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nbzzJKOKa_8[/YOUTUBE]





watching........


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2012)

Andaaz Apna Apna
watched again couple of days ago, still suddenly remember scenes then cant stop laughing

this scene crimemaster gogo says hands up to amar and prem, then leads the way with the gun in the air pointing at nothing, while amar and prem follow him with their hands up.
dont think there's another movie where the person pointing the gun is leading the way
*i.imgur.com/lAWIl.jpg
(dont worry abt piracy it's capped from youtube)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 28, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Andaaz Apna Apna
> watched again couple of days ago, still suddenly remember scenes then cant stop laughing
> 
> this scene crimemaster gogo says hands up to amar and prem, then leads the way with the gun in the air pointing at nothing, while amar and prem follow him with their hands up.
> ...



hahaha very funny movie..

aaya hoon to kuch leke hi jaaunga..


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2012)

Mogambo ka bhatija... 

(Re)watched it two weeks earlier. Found lots of shades of Rohit Shetty's films these days.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2012)

*Outpost 5.5/10*

Ho...hum, neither as good as "R-Point" nor as "Dog Soldiers". Its not a good movie but a good try.

*The Lady Vanishes 7.8/10*

A Hitchcock thriller movie but with comedy. The sarcasm is really good. Check it out. The end is...well, not satisfied.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2012)

^^Outpost environment and setting were very good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Outpost environment and setting were very good.



I could not agree with you.

Look at R-Point and Dog Soldiers, they both kinda had similar environments but executed beautifully. Whereas in Outpost it only had this set-up and forgot to scare.

What do I do with a bunker in the middle of a jungle full of Nazi ghosts/Zombies who just kill. Its a horror movie, and shock factor is missing.

If you've noticed, they took 1/3 of movie duration to reach to that place only. Another 20 to roam around the place, open doors, close doors aur na jane kaya kaya.

Thats why I told its a good try...


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2012)

^^It's simply not a horror slugfest. Probably you have never played S.T.A.L.K.E.R. It's not outright scare which I expected from this movie. It's the environment and ambiance which were nowhere to be found in Dog Soldiers. 

Dog Soldier's was down to action within minutes and at that it was a funny movie, not scary. A parody, I say.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R but did not like it. And I expected it a horror movie.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I tried playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R but did not like it. And I expected it a horror movie.



For one, this movie was not full of stupid characters. It was a delight to see the squad tactics and the way characters intellegintly teamed up with strategies.

There are other things which were pretty realistically done within the given budget. No blatant use of CGI.

Another movie with no CGI is *Splinter *and pretty much every character played intelligently. Same goes for *The Ruins*, albeit good use of CGI there. I hope you will like either or both of these.

Go for *Dread*, it's slow as hell but the horror creeps inside your skin. Recommended by a_medico before.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2012)

Seen Dread, and not liked it.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 29, 2012)

*Salmon Fishing In Yemen* - I dont usually miss Ewan McGregor's movies. This one was nice little love story. Nothing great but enjoyable.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

Gods Must Be Crazy I & II , never get tired of watching it.. 

funny thing happened today, our family was watching part II today with our 2 yr old nephew.. in the scene where lead actress gets tied up with the hero .. my nephew started crying and saying "Aunty tied up" (in his own language)   he stopped crying after Xixo cuts her loose  , this was one hilarious moment


----------



## vipul619 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeff Who Lives At Home 9/10
This movie was so soothing & the background scores were just perfect.

Listen to Beck - Looking For A Sign
Epic Song!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 29, 2012)

*Contagion* ......... The most ultra real virus epidemic movie I have ever seen. This movie is not for those who are looking for "I am Legend" kinda hollywood blockbluster, but for those who wanna immerse themselves in a horrific situation where an actual virus hits, like Bird or swine flu only much much more lethal. The movie moves with a slow pace, which is expected, but the tension never leaves you, specially when you feel it more realistically. With a superb star cast like Lawrance Fishburm, Matt Demon, kate Winslet and Jude Law. This movie was far better than it deserved I guess ........ *7/10*


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 29, 2012)

Stalag 17(1953)- Fcuking awesome movie
20/10 
Stalag 17 (1953) - IMDb


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *Contagion* ......... The most ultra real virus epidemic movie I have ever seen. This movie is not for those who are looking for "I am Legend" kinda hollywood blockbluster, but for those who wanna immerse themselves in a horrific situation where an actual virus hits, like Bird or swine flu only much much more lethal. The movie moves with a slow pace, which is expected, but the tension never leaves you, specially when you feel it more realistically. With a superb star cast like Lawrance Fishburm, Matt Demon, kate Winslet and Jude Law. This movie was far better than it deserved I guess ........ *7/10*



Marion Cotillard, Gwyneth Paltrow...

Movie similar to this... OUTBREAK starring Dustin Hoffman, Rene Russo, Morgan Freeman, Donald Sutherland, Kevin Spacey...


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2012)

@sam
Contagion is a good one -- almost documentary like feel. Nothing extraordinary but the execution will keep you on toes. Good background score too


----------



## a_medico (Jul 29, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *Contagion* ......... The most ultra real virus epidemic movie I have ever seen. This movie is not for those who are looking for "I am Legend" kinda hollywood blockbluster, but for those who wanna immerse themselves in a horrific situation where an actual virus hits, like Bird or swine flu only much much more lethal. The movie moves with a slow pace, which is expected, but the tension never leaves you, specially when you feel it more realistically. With a superb star cast like Lawrance Fishburm, Matt Demon, kate Winslet and Jude Law. This movie was far better than it deserved I guess ........ *7/10*



I watched *Contagion* and *Perfect Sense*, based on similar themes just two weeks apart. Though the later was a commercial cinema, former was documentary style. *Perfect Sense* emerged as a winner for me. It's not very hard hitting but the movie lingers with you for long time after you've watch it. Makes you think harder and makes you numb with the thought.

@faun Both has excellent background score. But OST of PS is better.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ mmm perfect sense is next for me ...looks interesting ....

About contagion, I dont think it had a documentary feel at all. The approce was very realistic and probably that is what is giving it an impression of a docu. I prefer this kinda of cinema over "I am legend" kind of stuff. though I enjoy that as well.


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2012)

Separation 10/10


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2012)

Mel Gibson's Braveheart - 10/10
James horner's "For the love of princess" track is my favorite. Do hear it once.


----------



## Tarun Agrawal (Jul 30, 2012)

the kite runner ...9/10 ...


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 30, 2012)

The mighty heart 9/10 .


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

*Touching the void - 10/10!*
EPIC Badass! 
An unprecendented tale of survival and probably the finest of mountaineering movies/documentaries I've ever seen. Visuals are stunning and surprises me more is that in this age of advance mountaineering whree every peak, whether tough or not, has been scaled but siula Grande of andes is yet to be conquered by its South Face. 
8 minutes into the movie and the ride begins and keeps you glued till end. 

Must watch


----------



## sam9s (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ mm This goes in my list as well .....


----------



## coldhart (Aug 1, 2012)

Pulp Fiction 9/10


----------



## mrintech (Aug 2, 2012)

This is hell of a movie: The Raid: Redemption (2011) - IMDb - 8/10 

*MUST WATCH*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2012)

*High Noon 8/10*

I never thought I would post a "western" recommendation here! I do not like this genre but the synopsis of this movie attracted me to it. 


> A marshall, personally compelled to face a returning deadly enemy, finds that his own town refuses to help him.


 --- From IMDB
And I do not regret this decision.

Must watch for sure!


----------



## SijuS (Aug 2, 2012)

Just back after watching JISM 2 !! The ambient temperature in here is around 18-19 degrees, but still, Sunny Leone was scorching hot !! Her aciting was simply pathetic. The fact that her voice was dubbed makes it even worse. The way she was breathing and panting in every scene made me believe that she is an asthmatic patient !! 
How was the movie?! I can sum it up in like two words : "TOTAL CRAP" !!!!

Rating : 2/5


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

^I think it was going to release tomorrow?


----------



## SijuS (Aug 2, 2012)

^^Special preview show.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

^On ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2012)

He went for Paid Preview I guess. Most major theaters hold this kinda shows now-a-day.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *High Noon 8/10*
> 
> I never thought I would post a "western" recommendation here! I do not like this genre but the synopsis of this movie attracted me to it.
> --- From IMDB
> ...



Watch "Open Range" and you will never shy away from a western. With Kevin Costner as the director and actor as well this one goes straight in my top 5 in western genre.


----------



## SijuS (Aug 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^On ?



I saw it at INOX.



rhitwick said:


> He went for Paid Preview I guess. Most major theaters hold this kinda shows now-a-day.



True !


----------



## mrintech (Aug 3, 2012)

The Lorax (2012) - IMDb - 7/10


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2012)

*Perfect Sense* ... man man, I totally misinterpreted this movie. After Contagion when this was suggested, reading few reviews i thought its thriller backed up with a love story, where as infact it a love story (that to utter boring) backed up with an unnecessary virus attack, where the couple does nothing but to get naked after every couple of minutes and make love, while loosing there 5 sense organs one after another coz of the Virus. Finally realizing how much they mean to each other at the end ...... Too boring and uninteresting as far as I am concerned .........5/10 ....sorry ... 

*Night of the comet* .... I dont knwo for what ever reason I have that love for these cheezy 80's flicks that have that gradient tone all over their prints ...... I loved *Starman* ... this one is not that epic, but still quite cutely funny. The story is simple ... when a comet shower leaves everyone dead on the planet. 2 LA girls (sisters) tend to survive the apocalypses. The movie overall has a light hearted feel, and director manages to capture that "don't-take-it-all-too-seriously" approach keeping that errie feeling and tension in most of the situations.
Finally the Music ... the typical 80's pop culture tone ... loved it ... I've never heard this many campy pop-songs in one movie, but all goes with the script. I enjoyed this movie ....*6.5/10*


----------



## shashankm (Aug 3, 2012)

SijuS said:


> Just back after watching JISM 2
> .......
> "TOTAL CRAP" !!!!
> .......


dude, its bollywood = only foreplay! 
Nothing much you can expect...


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2012)

*Double Impact* - 7.5/10.

Good Old Classic Action Pack, lacks storyline & dialogues.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2012)

*The Avengers (2012) - 6.5/10*
not so impressed


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

any one watched Total Recall (2012) ?? gonna watch it tomorrow..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Booked for tomorrow .....


----------



## SijuS (Aug 3, 2012)

shashankm said:


> dude, its bollywood = only foreplay!
> Nothing much you can expect...



I was disappointing in it as a movie and not with the sex scenes !!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2012)

shashankm said:


> dude, its bollywood = only foreplay!
> Nothing much you can expect...





SijuS said:


> I was disappointing in it as a movie and not with the sex scenes !!


----------



## mrintech (Aug 4, 2012)

Battleship (2012) - IMDb - 7.5/10


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 4, 2012)

SijuS said:


> I was disappointing in it as a movie and not with the sex scenes !!



You seriously were expecting a 'story' from those kind of movies?  then god bless you.


----------



## SijuS (Aug 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You seriously were expecting a 'story' from those kind of movies?  then god bless you.



Some movies are interesting to watch even if lacks that "story".

The genre of Jism 1 and Jism 2 are the same, erotic. Yet, Jism 1 was much better as a movie sticking to the genre too. But Jism 2 lacked it. Erotica wise it was good, no doubt. But other things failed.

And yes, to your question, yes, I watch movies for its contents as a whole and not just for the erotic scenes. I could have watched some porn of Sunny Leone if I wanted it lmao.

You would understand what I am trying to say if you watch both the movies, otherwise its kinda pointless commenting in general !


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2012)

*Total Recall*   Before I go in to my brisk review, I must have to say, I will not judge this movie in comparison to the original, coz it does not actually try to be that. It picks the ideas from the original and the script but add its own swing and twist to it. Fans of the original like me would find simililarities but done in a different manner, which for me works in favor of the movie. 



Spoiler



For a start there is no mars, there are no mutants. The story takes place on our good old earth itself.


 The premises however is the same, Quaid is living an implanted life who actually is a product of Cohagen and goes against him when realizes who he really is.
The action is fast and pacie (as expected) but not new, the fight sequences, car chases all have been seen exactly the way its shown here. However the sets, atmosphere and CGI is immaculate, specially the atmosphere that "The Colony" has. Over all the pace of the movie is super fast keeping you glued and interested.

I would say, if you want to enjoy this movie I would suggest to junk all comparisons and memories of the original. Infact if the director had chosen to make this movie as a standalone taking the idea from the original, It might have been; better accepted. Not a bad attempt nevertheless and definitely not a crap ..... .*6.8/10*

However as a homage to the original, let me share this video that exactly concise with my thoughts as to what exactly was the best in the Original TR.

1. Arnie action one liners.
2. 80's special effects
3. Weirdest of the mutants.



BTW friends I have started my own movie review page "*sam9smoviereviews*" which is a part of my new site *sam9snews *..... please do check out ....


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2012)

Just back from Total Recall - hardly 35 viewers were there in the 700+ capacity theater  

ok for one time watch.. 6/10.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys can  I have some  list of good suspense/ thriller movies.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 5, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *Perfect Sense* ... man man, I totally misinterpreted this movie. After Contagion when this was suggested, reading few reviews i thought its thriller backed up with a love story, where as infact it a love story (that to utter boring) backed up with an unnecessary virus attack, where the couple does nothing but to get naked after every couple of minutes and make love, while loosing there 5 sense organs one after another coz of the Virus. Finally realizing how much they mean to each other at the end ...... Too boring and uninteresting as far as I am concerned .........5/10 ....sorry ...



For me theres much more to the movie than that. The mindset is so important while watching such movies, which needs patience. Why I have a feeling that you probably  had a quarrel with your wife before watching this movie?  

Without going into the reliability of imdb rating, its ranked much higher than _Contagion_ on imdb and there are so many who prefer it over Contagion. I am one of the its supporter. For me, _*Perfect Sense* = *Contagion* with a soul_. But I am glad you watched it.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2012)

*Wu Xia 7.5/10*

Its an action movie.
Starring Donnie Yen.
And the story is good with very good acting by all. Yes, good acting that to in a martial arts movie and moreover by all actors! What more can you ask.

And, yes, of course, the villain dies when the circuit completes! Now find out the circuit yourself.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2012)

Baby's Day Out : 10/10


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 5, 2012)

Booked ticket for Total Recall tomorrow. Waiting for *The Bourne Legacy*


----------



## SijuS (Aug 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Baby's Day Out : 10/10




Always 10/10, no matter how much you grow up


----------



## vipul619 (Aug 5, 2012)

American Reunion was great, seeing all the original awesome characters back in action..


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 6, 2012)

*AmityVille Horror 6.5/10.*
This one was suggested by someone here. Though the movie was ok. It had it's moments.

*Cocktail 6/10*
Strictly one time watch

*Brake 5/10*
Some of the things in the movie made it look a little lame. It could have been a decent thriller but...



ajayritik said:


> Guys I remember watching a movie when I was in my Teens. I think its a horror movie in which we have a brother and sister. They find a strange dice or something which when held, opens wall and they can see other world. Any idea which  movie is this?





asingh said:


> The only thing with a cube and unleashment of pure hell, is HellRaiser.



Sorry for the very late reply on this. asingh was right. It's actually Hell Raiser.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2012)

*Gunda (1998) - 7/10*
dialogue are hilarious...& also the action sequences 

anybody seen Kanti Shah ke angoor?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 6, 2012)

*sherlock game of shadows*  : 8/10

*21 jump street* : 6/10


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2012)

I liked Total Recall. Bang for the buck. 8/10

Plus Kate Beckinsale is such a darn delight in the action scenes.


----------



## d3p (Aug 6, 2012)

*Kya Super Cool hain hum - 7.5/10* One time watchable, but don't take your wife or GF along with you.

Dialogues are good.
Rithesh & Anupam rocks. Tushar's body sucks. Also the so called heroines SCUKs a big time.


----------



## shashankm (Aug 6, 2012)

*Extract - 8/10*
A story about an extract company MD managing his wife's 'planned' affairs and revolt by the workers at company!
My favourite Jason Bateman does it again. His superb comic timing nails it, even a blank expression on his face leaves you in splits..Great performances by all, a must watch!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2012)

Watched '*Step Up Revolution*' in 3D...no use of 3D as such...the story is simple but the dance sequences are really well choreographed. *7/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 7, 2012)

Just now watched 


V/H/S             V/H/S (2012) - IMDb


Man it's awesome  
Nice attempt from the makers


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 7, 2012)

wow, Demi looks so cute in Ghost, im in love


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys anybody here watched Fright Night and Battleship?


----------



## vipul619 (Aug 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anybody here watched Fright Night and Battleship?



seen fright night, it was a good movie (dont keep exceptional expectations, its just a nice popcorn movie) 
not seen battleship though


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anybody here watched Fright Night and Battleship?



for your own sake, stay away from Battleship.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 8, 2012)

I plan to watch Battleship tonight. Already on agenda though expectations arent high.

*The Dictator* - Strictly for Borat fans. You can call it as Borat 2. Few non-obscene jokes are hilarious. Obscene ones are personal taste. Borat fans, dont keep your expectations high. You will watch it anyways, irrespective of the reviews. The movie has similarities with _Borat_ and _You don't mess with the Zohan_.

*The Hunger Games* - Battle Royale hollywoodised. The movie on the same theme as Battle Royale with some polishing. Enjoyable but not original. BR was overall better.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2012)

Probably one of the longest movie names...
Il tuo vizio è una stanza chiusa e solo io ne ho la chiave (1972) - IMDb
(Your Vice Is a Locked Room and Only I Have the Key)

And there are other movies like "Splice"
Humanoids from the Deep (1980) - IMDb


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 8, 2012)

a_medico said:


> I plan to watch Battleship tonight. Already on agenda though expectations arent high.
> 
> *The Dictator* - Strictly for Borat fans. You can call it as Borat 2. Few non-obscene jokes are hilarious. Obscene ones are personal taste. Borat fans, dont keep your expectations high. You will watch it anyways, irrespective of the reviews. The movie has similarities with _Borat_ and _You don't mess with the Zohan_.




Just hope its not like Bruno


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hello Ghost 7.8/10*

I told you already, Koreans make best melodrama movie in the world. And, "Hello Ghost" is another fine example of this claim. 

The movie starts a bit slow, seemed a bit those casual, run of the mill, feel good comedy movie but slowly and subtly it started throwing punches that you are suddenly immersed in it, caught off-guard about a scene where you no more knew if it was appropriate to laugh.

And, the ending is just heart-warming and very emotional.

The movie solely depends on "Tae-hyun Cha" as "Sang Man". But, supporting cast is just as brilliant as him. On second thought I can't name any actor who is dispensable in the movie.

Must watch!

//Offtopic, This "Tae-hyun Cha" must be some superstar in South Korea! Look at the movies he has done till date: My sassy girl, Lover's Concerto, Sad Movie, My girl and I.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 8, 2012)

Law Abiding Citizen (Law Abiding Citizen (2009) - IMDb). 11/10


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> //Offtopic, This "Tae-hyun Cha" must be some superstar in South Korea! Look at the movies he has done till date: My sassy girl, Lover's Concerto, Sad Movie, My girl and I.



Yes, he is the chocolate boy there. Every likes him.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Aug 8, 2012)

Se7en - *9.2/10*. Morgan Freeman is a delight to watch.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2012)

@ rhitwick you have any suggestions on some non English Horror stuff.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 9, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Just hope its not like Bruno



Definitely better than that. But not better than Borat.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick you have any suggestions on some non English Horror stuff.


Coming soon
Dark Water
The Eye
A tale of two sisters
Hansel and Gretel
4bia(both parts)
Noroi
Pulse
R-point
Dog soldiers
Muoi
REC

Ya, that would be all I can tell you right now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Coming soon
> Dark Water
> The Eye
> *A tale of two sisters*
> ...


I only saw the bold ones


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 9, 2012)

lol dog solders is a pure english film(british).anyways i would support for outpost instead.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 9, 2012)

American Reunion 5.0/10. Below expectation few flying jokes compare to all parts this one the worst.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2012)

*The Dictator 6/10*
You have seen it all in "You don't mess with the Zohan" and "Borat" whereas Borat was awesome and Zohan had its moments of intelligence but this one...falls flat.

Still, one time watch


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2012)

*Gangs of Wasseypur II*: Not as good as the first movie at all. Nawazuddin Siddiqui is good, but not a patch on Manoj Bajpai. That settled the movie for me. Besides this one has everything going haywire. The end is much more life like. Kudos to Anurag Kashyap for trying to make an epic revenge movie in two parts, but these should have been edited down to 4-4.5 hours as opposed to a full 5 hours 15 minutes or so.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 9, 2012)

Flashpoint 7/10

been with for a while.. at last watched and loved it.. loved direction and liked donnie yen.. would like to see more of his films


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *The Dictator 6/10*
> You have seen it all in "You don't mess with the Zohan" and "Borat" whereas Borat was awesome and Zohan had its moments of intelligence but this one...falls flat.
> 
> Still, one time watch



Yes, it was less than anything you watched before. At time forced too.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 10, 2012)

*Battleship *- Typical hollywood popcorn movie on the lines of Transformers. Good regular dose of _US heroes save the world_. Didn't find it boring as I was expecting it to be.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Hello Ghost 7.8/10*
> 
> I told you already, Koreans make best melodrama movie in the world. And, "Hello Ghost" is another fine example of this claim.
> 
> ...



Same reactions to Hello Ghost. 



Spoiler



My heart sank when he remembers his mother's face while eating the Celery. 


I still like the introduction of his Grandfather-ghost!!



a_medico said:


> *Battleship *- Typical hollywood popcorn movie on the lines of Transformers. Good regular dose of _US heroes save the world_. Didn't find it boring as I was expecting it to be.



Why does Superheroes and Supervillains (most of them) always emerge in US? 

Pixar's *UP & Ratatouille *- The expressions depicted in these movies are chanceless. 
I still feel the awesomeness of Anton Ego, when he eats Ratatouille in the end!!

i ♥ Pixar!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2012)

@gearbox, put spoiler alert for your comment on Hello Ghost. 

Use this tag "[spoiler ]" text "[/spoiler]" without the quotes.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> @gearbox, put spoiler alert for your comment on Hello Ghost.
> 
> Use this tag "[spoiler ]" text "[/spoiler]" without the quotes.



Oops. Dint remember that! My fault. It's spoiler'd.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2012)

*Primal Fear 7.5/10*

I'm sorry Deewangee (2002) - IMDb already spoiled this movie for me. The shock value was just lost for it. Could not rate more than this. 

Edward Norton was brilliant.

So Roy got out and created Fight club...hmmmm


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 11, 2012)

Watched *Chronicle (2012)* Brilliant Concept , Execution could have been a little better . * 8/10 *

Chronicle (2012) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2012)

*The Parallax View 7.5/10*

This seemed to me as a political thriller, but I've to admit I've not fully understood the movie. The plot is a bit complex and questions are left unanswered. Its good that it asks audience intervention and creates lots of possibility.

But, mereko kuch bhi samajh nahi aya 

Bade log, please watch and report.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Aug 11, 2012)

Watched "a walk to remember"..one of the best romantic movie I've ever watched. I m in love with Jamie sullivan (not mandy moor) <3 awesome soundtrack 10/10


----------



## vinaymamgain1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are few of my recomendations
View attachment 6338


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ Piracy ...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re-animator 7.5/10*

7 for the whole movie and .5 extra for the concept alone. 

The beginning is very interesting but the climax is cheesy and consists loopholes. A one time but must watch.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

The Ringer - The Ringer (2005) - IMDb = 8/10

Farrely Brothers were known for their movies made with Special people, and this movie is not an exception.
70% comedy and 30% sentimental.


----------



## digitfan (Aug 11, 2012)

Kya faisal khan apna badla leta hai??


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

Secrets of Body Language (TV 2008) - IMDb

Documentary (it's also a form of movie, right?) on how our actions reveal about us, though we act/lie infront of others. 
The authors explained the whole with U.S. presidents starting from Roosewelt to Obama.

Must watch for those who seeks infotainment* - 9/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2012)

@Gearbox, now watch the TV series "Lie to me"

*My Sassy Girl*

This movie never gets old. Watched it so many time still it makes the same effect on me as it did first time.


----------



## NitroZ (Aug 12, 2012)

Look for some good European Cinema (Non British/Russian)  recommendations ? Preferably post 2K


*Quotations*



Spoiler






a_medico said:


> I watched *Contagion* and *Perfect Sense*, based on similar themes just two weeks apart. Though the later was a commercial cinema, former was documentary style. *Perfect Sense* emerged as a winner for me. It's not very hard hitting but the movie lingers with you for long time after you've watch it. Makes you think harder and makes you numb with the thought.
> 
> @faun Both has excellent background score. But OST of PS is better.





Faun said:


> @sam
> Contagion is a good one -- almost documentary like feel. Nothing extraordinary but the execution will keep you on toes. Good background score too





sam9s said:


> *Contagion* ......... The most ultra real virus epidemic movie I have ever seen. This movie is not for those who are looking for "I am Legend" kinda hollywood blockbluster, but for those who wanna immerse themselves in a horrific situation where an actual virus hits, like Bird or swine flu only much much more lethal. The movie moves with a slow pace, which is expected, but the tension never leaves you, specially when you feel it more realistically. With a superb star cast like Lawrance Fishburm, Matt Demon, kate Winslet and Jude Law. This movie was far better than it deserved I guess ........ *7/10*





Personally Felt the Book (*Contagion* by Robin Cook) which it's somewhat Inspired by or Loosely based on is much better . The Book is more structured and lot more thrilling than the movie itself .



NIGHTMARE said:


> Booked ticket for Total Recall tomorrow. Waiting for *The Bourne Legacy*



Though not based on Ludlum I loved original/Damon Bourne Trilogy but being a fan of Renner (Hurt locker) have high hope on this new flick


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2012)

^ Ms Minoes, 2001, nl
13 Tzameti, 2005, fr


----------



## NitroZ (Aug 12, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^ Ms Minoes, 2001, nl
> 13 Tzameti, 2005, fr



Seen _13 Tzameti_ and its remake found it good haven't seen _Ms Minoes_ seems interesting from IMDB reviews will watch that in immediate future ^^


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 12, 2012)

Screaming in High Heels 

Documentary about good old B- movies 


Screaming in High Heels: The Rise & Fall of the Scream Queen Era (2011) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Aug 12, 2012)

*Malegaon ka Superman* - Its actually an insight into making of the movie and how the local film industry in Malegaon functions. More of a documentary. Funny. Loved the scene when a passenger accidentally spits on Superman when he tries to overtake an autorickshaw on malegaon roads.

*
Gangs of Wasseypur *- Good watch. But was a bit lengthy towards the end. Heard the songs for the first time and found them interesting too. Blends well with the movie. Eager to see part 2.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2012)

Ip Man - Good movie. Some damn good fight sequences.


----------



## Krow (Aug 12, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Gangs of Wasseypur *- Good watch. But was a bit lengthy towards the end. Heard the songs for the first time and found them interesting too. Blends well with the movie. Eager to see part 2.


Part 2 is not as good. Manoj Bajpai and Reemma Sen owned Part 1 though.



Faun said:


> Ip Man - Good movie. Some damn good fight sequences.


I like the actor who played Ip. Natural stuff. Ip Man 2 is good too, although too much Chinese patriotism in it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

Krow said:


> Part 2 is not as good. Manoj Bajpai and Reemma Sen owned Part 1 though.
> 
> 
> I like the actor who played Ip. Natural stuff. Ip Man 2 is good too, although too much Chinese patriotism in it.



That actor is Donnie Yen. 


Spoiler



We can see young *Bruce Lee* in the credits.



Donnie Yen's *Wu Xia* - 9/10
The fight sequences are amazing.


----------



## reddead (Aug 12, 2012)

Krow said:


> Part 2 is not as good. *Manoj Bajpai* and Reemma Sen owned Part 1 though.



exactly my thoughts Manoj's character was just too good ; though i wouldn't say part 2 is not good
its still a 10/10 for me


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2012)

Tarantino, Scorsese and Other Directors Reveal Their Top 10 Movies of All Time


> *Woody Allen*
> Bicycle Thieves (1948, dir. Vittorio De Sica)
> The Seventh Seal (1957, dir. Ingmar Bergman)
> Citizen Kane (1941, dir. Orson Welles)
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 13, 2012)

*You've Got Mail - 8/10*


----------



## a_medico (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ @rhitwick just a couple of movies from the year 2000 onwards!!

By the way *Four Lions* is the movie which still makes me LOL, whenever I remember few scenes from it. They never fail to make me laugh. Have been experiencing same thing from the _HIV-Aladeen scene_ from the movie *The Dictator*. Though the movie was strictly for Borat fans (would rate it below Borat), the HIV-Aladeen scene is epic!


----------



## Krow (Aug 13, 2012)

reddead said:


> exactly my thoughts Manoj's character was just too good ; though i wouldn't say part 2 is not good
> its still a 10/10 for me



Part 1 had some powerful characters attempting to outfox each other. Part 2 has too many players and goes haywire. Completes the movie well, but was not as good as part 1. And Reemma Sen was a goddess in part 1. So...


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2012)

hmm looks like are all lying 
Tarantino lied because a slightly changed question would give a drastically diff answer (best music/ best camerawork/best credit, best non gun weapon sequence, best action sequence, best murder sequence, best car chase sequence, best title sequence etc)
Woody Allen, well, from his movies you can guess his top watched videos are pron by geographic location 
Guillermo Del Toro > ultimate wannabe expected better than a bunch of dated classics that dont tie in at all with his current body of (excellent) work 
Martin Scorsese - lying, because can excuse everyone else on the list, but not this one for not including own movie
most sensible list was Edgar Wright
others are too meta for me atm, need to dig a little deeper, but there are lots more directors I wud like to see these lists from. aronofsky pls. it's good we have these lists


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't mess with Zohan
I rewatched this movie and still doesn't bore me.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hmm looks like are all lying
> Tarantino lied because a slightly changed question would give a drastically diff answer (best music/ best camerawork/best credit, best non gun weapon sequence, best action sequence, best murder sequence, best car chase sequence, best title sequence etc)


Isn't is same with everyone? I've always wondered how awards are given to two different movies as "Best movie" and "Best Director"!


> Woody Allen, well, from his movies you can guess his top watched videos are pron by geographic location


LOL...agreed. 


> Martin Scorsese - lying, because can excuse everyone else on the list, but not this one for not including own movie


But none would do that! None would include their creations in a list. Because he might still find 100 faults that could have been fixed in the movie. And people are just being polite. I missed Polanski and John Woo there. And, surprisingly none named Satyajit Ray! Hmmmm...
most sensible list was Edgar Wright
others are too meta for me atm, need to dig a little deeper, but there are lots more directors I wud like to see these lists from. aronofsky pls. it's good we have these lists[/QUOTE]


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Bourne Legacy - 8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

*Gangs of Wasseypur - 8/10*
Good Movie from Anuraag..Manoj B did well

*Stir of Echoes (1999) - 8/10* 
Excellent Movie..must watch for thriller/horror fans

other recommended movies 
*Creep (2004) - 6.5/10*
*Vacancy (2007) - 7/10*


----------



## abhidev (Aug 13, 2012)

*Gangs of Wasseypur 2* -->* 8/10*...not better than the first part though...still a good movie, especially the songs.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Creep (2004) - 6.5/10*



I found this a disgusting movie. Definitely excels there.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 13, 2012)

Any reviews for step up 4 ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Bourne Legacy - 8/10



+1, although some part of the story bounced due to no subtitles. 

I couldn't get till now who was Jason bourne in this part?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

Faun said:


> I found this a disgusting movie. Definitely excels there.



its similar to Midnight Meat Train...
though the killer in Creep looks like Wrong Turn character


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2012)

*Touching the void* .... Not sure who recommended this, but BIG THANKS, this movie blew me right off my sock ........  Its a story of two young gun climbers and their perilous journey up the west face of Siula Grande in 1985, a feat which was never been successfully attempted before. To begin with its a documentary, but shot with proper cinematic camera, which gives it a proper cinema feel. This movie is true to the absolute reality of mountain climbing and shows you something which at least for me had never been witnessed in any Hollywood movie on mountain climbing. (Though I admit I have not seen much). The gruesome journey has been so truthfully and emotionally described by these two climbers and meticulously performed by the two actors in this film. The plot itself is surrounded in situations dipped in moral dilemma of decisions made at the verge of death and despair. With that as the movie progresses, it get even more gripping, makes you ask is this sport really worth, but I guess it must be for these climbers, else why would they even attemp something like this. Cinematography is breathtaking. All emotions runs full on when the movie comes to an end. I was totally taken in to the movie ...... *7.8/10* for this one ...


----------



## shashankm (Aug 14, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *Touching the void* .... Not sure who recommended this, but BIG THANKS....


Aye, that was me fella! Glad someone actually liked my recommendations! 
Also do not dare miss Northwand (North Face) and Everest, you'll love them both!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolute thanks again man ...... Northface and Everest added to my list ...


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 14, 2012)

are there any ugly sex scenes in wasseypur part 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

*The Raid Redemption (8.5/10)*
Amazing movie..its the same guy from Merantau....superb fight sequences 



Knightlover said:


> are there any ugly sex scenes in wasseypur part 2.



y so? check its rating...


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

How many of you have watched total recall?
If watched how much you will going to rate ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> are there any ugly sex scenes in wasseypur part 2.



nope...



havoknation said:


> Any reviews for step up 4 ?



the dance sequences are really good other than that the story is very simple...good for a one time watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh man ...

Just watched Kill Bill Volume 1 and 2 

This film is a classic by all means 



Eagerly awaiting for Kill Bill Volume 3 which is rumored to be released in 2014


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> How many of you have watched total recall?
> If watched how much you will going to rate ?



I have.
It's a good one time watch. Not many things you haven't seen before. But a fun nostalgic ride which got me to recall some of the sci-fi movies which made me love this genre in the first place. Like Minority Report and The Island.
Plus it has quite similarities with the classic Total Recall, like the woman with three..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> How many of you have watched total recall?
> If watched how much you will going to rate ?



I have as well .... check out my complete review at ...

sam9smoviereviews


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally managed to watch 21 jump street...Funny as hell movie-8/10


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2012)

Ek tha Tiger : 8/10

Surprisingly this is a decent film. Action is well shot, only 2 songs in the movie (so it is tight and straight); story is decent (but some holes in there); and no neighborhood nation bashing. Overall, Bhai, can still deliver, and Lady Katty has come of age -can- act now, and even speak decent Hindi.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2012)

*Ek Tha Tiger 5.8/10*

With every movie Salman is experimenting with audience mindset. Like, in each movie he removes one element of movie making, and presents infront of audience to see their reaction. Its hit! So in next movie, another element is removed.

Wanted - Law of physics removed
Bodyguard - Logic removed
and with Ek that Tiger he removed the whole story! Yes, no story at all. In his previous movies at least we got a however script, but this time none!

Heavily inspired by "Mr. and Mrs. Smith", better executed than "Agent Vinod" but lacks in every department against "Agent Vinod"

Question?


Spoiler



How come in every spy movie the girl is spy of Pakistan?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

Watched '*Office space*'...was a good one...recommended for a one time watch. *7/10*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2012)

asingh said:


> Ek tha Tiger : 8/10
> 
> Surprisingly this is a decent film. Action is well shot, only 2 songs in the movie (so it is tight and straight); story is decent (but some holes in there); and no neighborhood nation bashing. Overall, Bhai, can still deliver, and Lady Katty has come of age -can- act now, and even speak decent Hindi.



Nice..!! I couldn't make it today due to lack of proper planning 

Was in mall, but couldn't make time at last moment.

And Fame was getting filled up like hell


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Question?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Because their gals are far prettier...!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2012)

hmm ok we got very focused body of works, that develop the same style of film making across all their films
Kubrick, Tarantino, Aronofsky, 
all OC
one director who is in the same class here is Mani Ratnam (Roja - Bombay - Yuva - Guru, you can see the progression, prolly best in Yuva), although he is a writer-producer-director, he is not taking up projects all over the place 

then we got Guillermo del Toro, also a more collaborative kind of writer-producer-director
Hellboy II, Blade II, Pan's Labrynth, Megamind, Kung Fu Panda 2 (nothing to do with 1), The upcoming Hobbit, - donno which ones he wrote/directed/produced sry now at a end of a year what would you award him for?

maybe situations like these they have best director/film categories   
looks like best director is the consolation prize after best film tho 

there are some oddballs tho, the Whachowskis, no OC whatsoever, cant figure out if their filmographies does not have a theme, and it's all so beautiful, they totally deserve loads of nominations and no awards


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

^^You got to see Devil's Backbone.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 16, 2012)

Speaking of Mani Ratnam, my favorite movie is *Raavan* (Hindi version). I think it is highly underrated movie and couldn't get it's share of applause.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2012)

*Atlantis - The Lost Empire *[Animation]* - 10/10
*I was mesmerized by the storyline and the artworks used in the movie. I love that girl KIDA in that movie!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not sure who recommended this. 
*28 Weeks late*r which was supposed to be horror genre. But I didn't fit in that genre.
Just ok.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2012)

*Mr. Brooks 8/10*

After a long time a very good serial killer movie. Generally they make serial killer movies fast paced and mix it with puzzles. And almost all movies are from detective's point of view but there are few that present the events from killer's point of view.

Again its not easy to do that. Your main protagonist is your antagonist and if you fail to generate sympathy for him your movie is flop. This is where the drama, a neat story and perfect acting comes in. And those are the things that most movie makers miss. Now-a-days they make movies from a concept rather turning a story into movie.

Watch this movie. Its a marvel of all the aspects I mentioned. 

Few in line that I can remember,
Antibodies
Felicia's Journey


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I'm not sure who recommended this.
> *28 Weeks late*r which was supposed to be horror genre. But I didn't fit in that genre.
> Just ok.



watch 28 days later. Both are classic in my list.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 16, 2012)

Ek Tha Tiger : 6/10


----------



## a_medico (Aug 17, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Mr. Brooks 8/10*
> 
> After a long time a very good serial killer movie. Generally they make serial killer movies fast paced and mix it with puzzles. And almost all movies are from detective's point of view but there are few that present the events from killer's point of view.
> 
> ...



Whenever I hear Mr Brooks, I recall the song 'Vicious Traditions' and the scene accompanying it (not mentioning to avoid spoilers).


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Whenever I hear Mr Brooks, I recall the song 'Vicious Traditions' and the scene accompanying it (not mentioning to avoid spoilers).


Ya, Mr. Brooks consists few songs which get into your head and never leaves.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> watch 28 days later. Both are classic in my list.


Watched it already. It was good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^You got to see Devil's Backbone.



Watch *Devils Chair* if u haven't....there is a twisted ending


----------



## digitfan (Aug 17, 2012)

Spoiler



Ek tha chutia  5/10.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2012)

The dictator- 6.5/10....typical sacha baron cohen movie..with his typical jokes...there are parts in the movie which were really funny & there were those which you have seen before in his movies...but average movie at best..worth a watch if you like these type of movies...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2012)

*Secondhand Lions 7.5/10*

A very well executed feel good movie. Does its job nicely. And, I don't know why, it gave me a fairytale kinda feeling. 
An example of good storytelling. Check it out.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 19, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> The dictator- 6.5/10....typical sacha baron cohen movie..with his typical jokes...there are parts in the movie which were really funny & there were those which you have seen before in his movies...but average movie at best..worth a watch if you like these type of movies...



The HIV-Aladeen scene was epic. Probably the only scene I'd remember from the movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys any suggestions on good horror movies. I got this list from here.
*The Amityville Horror
The Omen
28 weeks later
1408
The Exorcist 
The Uninvited
Next Door
What Lies Beneath*


----------



## icebags (Aug 19, 2012)

*The Samurai of Ayothaya* 6+/10

Quite fun to watch if you keep your head clean, its a bit pro thai stuff, will make you think like thai MA is the best out there, but the action choreography is nice (sometimes they used fast forward technique tho) and thos who seen the last samurai will find similarity in this movie.

anyways, nice to watch anytime if you like it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 19, 2012)

anyone watched  this movies ?

"Copycat" 

"1408" 

"15 Minutes"

"The Watcher"

"30 Minutes or Less"

"A Perfect Murder"

".45"


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 19, 2012)

Antardwand 8/10
Antardwand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Started watching this for Vinay Pathak but later found USP of this movie is the complete different story line..not much of big star cast to boast about, but definitely a good watch. Sometimes, eventhough things are shown in a serious way, sometimes they seem very funny considering the new age we are living. Watch this movie, cant spoil ur viewing experience by telling more..

404 - 8/10
404 (2011) - IMDb

I dont how I missed this movie when it was released. Cannot say it as usual horror movie type, but if you like Session 9  kind of movies which are slow,psychological thrillers..then this is the one.. The plot is good, we can relate to it easily. A good,intelligent experiment in bollywood.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^ 

_404_ - One of the best movies made in bollywood. Was aptly rejected by the typical Ek tha Pussytiger and alike fans. Just like _Matrubhoomi: A nation without women_.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 19, 2012)

a_medico said:


> The HIV-Aladeen scene was epic. Probably the only scene I'd remember from the movie.





Spoiler



and the titty milking scene


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2012)

*The Three Stooges* - Digital Reincarnation of _*Classic 2D*_-stooges 
It remained all the things like that of its predecessor.

*7/10*


----------



## A_ashish_A (Aug 20, 2012)

10 rillington place 8/10

scream 10/10


----------



## red_devil (Aug 21, 2012)

a_medico said:


> The HIV-Aladeen scene was epic. Probably the only scene I'd remember from the movie.



Yup! pretty much the only 'original' and funny scene of this movie.



v.Na5h said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and the titty milking scene




Nah! I saw that coming...


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2012)

**www.imdb.com/title/tt0484090
Alone*(Thai movie) - 8/10



Spoiler



Thai people knew the knack of making a horror movie with more sounds and less visual effects. This one is an example



_Now, they're remaking this movie in Tamil and Kannada as "Charulatha" with Priyamani in lead role.
_


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

*The Mist (2007) - 8.5/10*
This movie is amazing...really a must watch..when the movie started I though it would be some cheap horror movie (low-budget)
but I was wrong...Ending is also good & bad (both)
if u haven't seen this one yet..go see it 


*The Matrix (1999) - 8/10*
Excellent movie & most popular

*Guys which to watch first Matrix Revolutions or Matrix reloaded as both were released in the same year 2003 ?*




ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on good horror movies. I got this list from here.
> *The Amityville Horror
> 1408
> The Exorcist
> ...


I have seen those all are good...1408 is my favourite


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2012)

^Reloaded then Revolutions


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out Major League (1989). Faetures Charlie Sheen.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Mr. Brooks 8/10*
> 
> After a long time a very good serial killer movie. Generally they make serial killer movies fast paced and mix it with puzzles. And almost all movies are from detective's point of view but there are few that present the events from killer's point of view.
> 
> Again its not easy to do that. Your main protagonist is your antagonist and if you fail to generate sympathy for him your movie is flop. This is where the drama, a neat story and perfect acting comes in. And those are the things that most movie makers miss. Now-a-days they make movies from a concept rather turning a story into movie.



Thanks this looks my kinda .... booked for acquiring ....


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 21, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Reloaded then Revolutions



dont bother anyway 
both of them suck ...too much of zion and neberkhabarbuzzer whatever that ship is called


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ Cheez .. Talk about difference of opinion .....@Zangetsu give it a shot you never know ...... For me Matrix Trilogy is the mother of Sci-Fi action genre hollywood has ever produced ...


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *Alone (2007) - IMDb
> Alone*(Thai movie) - 8/10
> 
> 
> ...



Telugu as well.

I guess we could create a thread altogether for Horror movies. I'm sure there are many more movies esp the non English ones


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Cheez .. Talk about difference of opinion .....@Zangetsu give it a shot you never know ...... For me Matrix Trilogy is the mother of Sci-Fi action genre hollywood has ever produced ...



alright will watch it tonight


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys, do post the reviews or atleast rating of Bourne Legacy/Expandables 2 
if its good then will book tickets for saturday or sunday....


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys suggestions on some more good horror movies?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys suggestions on some more good horror movies?



Creep
The Mist
Vacancy
Cabin Fever
See No Evil
Wolf Creek
Storm Warning


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys suggestions on some more good horror movies?



Alone (Thai)
Mirrors
Silent hill
Paranormal activity series
The cabin in the woods
Grudge series
One missed call


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks @ zangetsu and Gearbox


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Telugu as well.
> 
> I guess we could create a thread altogether for Horror movies. I'm sure there are many more movies esp the non English ones



Maybe we should create one for Non-Indian movies (like Thai, Korean, Japanese, Chinese, Cantonese, etc). 
@Mods: What do you say? Can i go and create one?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2012)

Even Hollywood movies are non-Indian...


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe we should create one for Non-Indian movies (like Thai, Korean, Japanese, Chinese, Cantonese, etc).
> @Mods: What do you say? Can i go and create one?



[I don't give a DAMN]


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> [I don't give a DAMN]



So funny! 



rhitwick said:


> Even Hollywood movies are non-Indian...



Technically you're correct. 
Hollywood movies are releasing world-wide, so all have the chance of seeing it somewhere on Theatre (or atleast on TV).
But, Good movies are also available in languages other than English, Tamil and Hindi.

Unless you're a torrent freak, you wont get a chance to see some (good/bad) Korean/Thai/Japanese/Cantonese/Chinese movies inside INDIA!
*Agree or Not Agree?*


----------



## Vyom (Aug 23, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *Agree or Not Agree?*



"[I don't give a DAMN]"  And you shouldn't.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2012)

What about Russian, Dutch, French and Spanish films? Just post here no this is must watch movies thread not must watch movies in tv/theatre thread


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> "[I don't give a DAMN]"  And you shouldn't.



"I dont give a DAMN" means I DONT CARE!
Your words are contradicting!



Anorion said:


> What about Russian, Dutch, French and Spanish films? Just post here no this is must watch movies thread not must watch movies in tv/theatre thread



I dint disrespect this thread. Most of the movies posted here are ENGLISH. 
The idea that i said above is a thread specifically for languages other than in India.

If none interested in it, I dont give a DAMN of going further!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Technically you're correct.
> Hollywood movies are releasing world-wide, so all have the chance of seeing it somewhere on Theatre (or atleast on TV).
> But, Good movies are also available in languages other than English, Tamil and Hindi.
> 
> ...


Do not agree. Visit your nearest Planet M, Music World, Crossword, Reliance Time Out etc stores, you would find out sections dedicated to foreign titles only. I saw Fritz Lang's "M" in display and even "Vampyr". So, now you actually do have option to watch movies of non-english language too.

And, on your request. No. It was tried, suggested many times and never entertained. So, this time too there won't be a separate thread.


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> So funny!
> Technically you're correct.
> Hollywood movies are releasing world-wide, so all have the chance of seeing it somewhere on Theatre (or atleast on TV).
> But, Good movies are also available in languages other than English, Tamil and Hindi.
> ...



Actually you can see them in tv. Chinese movies are very popular worldwide, even in India, go visit CD/DVD rents, almost all of them have some collection. If you see Star movies (sometimes HBO & Zee studio too) they regularly air Chinese action flicks. For the others you mentioned, you can see some in "UTV world movies" channel, a lot of Korean movies and pops are getting popular nowadays. There may be other not so popular channels too, i am not aware of.

p.s. looking forward to find a schedule to watch *My wife is a gangster*  sounds like a fun movie to watch.
watched *Naughty Grand Daughter in Law* in youtube, another fun movie, but felt like watching bollywood stuff.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2012)

icebags said:


> p.s. looking forward to find a schedule to watch *My wife is a gangster*  sounds like a fun movie to watch.


ok movie, nothing spectacular.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2012)

*Vicky Donor* - I really underestimated this movie. Couldn't watch it earlier after 1st hour. Had my internet down yesterday, so decided to give the remaining part a try. And it turned out to be amazing. Good acting by every character and a different from usual script really appeals. 




Faun said:


> [I don't give a DAMN]



Reminds me of *Casino Royale*

James Bond: [after Bond has just lost his 10 million in the game, to the bartender] Vodka-martini.
Bartender: Shaken or stirred?
James Bond: Do I look like I give a damn?


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

^Wasnt it Do I look like I care?

Daniel Craig had amazing attitude in that movie.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 25, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Wasnt it Do I look like I care?



Probably in a Hindi or Bhojpuri version.

Casino Royale (2006) - Memorable quotes


----------



## icebags (Aug 25, 2012)

*Expendables-2*.

big gunfights, mass gunfights and crazy dialogues - and that's nice to watch at a saturday morning show. not much stories there, but liked the chuck norris ( read: rajnikanth  ) appearance and stallone reminds me of bumbada these days.

6.4/10


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2012)

*Ferrari ki Sawari 7.5/10*

A nice little feel good movie totally depending on Sharman Joshi's shoulders. Supporting cast is also good. Hate to see "gendaswami" in such small roles. He's far better actor.

Too much melodrama though could have been avoided.


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Probably in a Hindi or Bhojpuri version.
> 
> Casino Royale (2006) - Memorable quotes



Unnecessarily harsh. Memory plays tricks on everyone.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 25, 2012)

The Hunger Games - 7.5/10 
Battleship - 6/10
21 Jump Street 8/10

P.S. Watched Avengers again Still a 10/10 For me !!


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 25, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> The Hunger Games - 7.5/10
> Battleship - 6/10
> 21 Jump Street 8/10
> 
> P.S. Watched Avengers again Still a 10/10 For me !!



7.5 for hunger games and 10 for Avengers!?!? 
...what has the world come to?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 25, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> 7.5 for hunger games and 10 for Avengers!?!?
> ...what has the world come to?



I am more of a Potter Guy... Didn't quite liked the hunger games but Avengers was another level man. BTW, I am a comic book movie fan


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 25, 2012)

Avengers was good, but I really don't understand what its got that made you watch it more than once


----------



## a_medico (Aug 26, 2012)

Krow said:


> Unnecessarily harsh. Memory plays tricks on everyone.



didnt mean to be rude. maybe i should have added a smiley 
apologies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Avengers was good, but I really don't understand what its got that made you watch it more than once



Avengers was the first of its kind (Superhero team up) and it was really great to see many superheroes in a single movie moreover I have read many avengers comics and was finally able to see a movie . I mean the scale of this movie was huge and that ending (Thanos) did it for me .

Waiting for  Phase II .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 26, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Avengers was the first of its kind (Superhero team up) and it was really great to see many superheroes in a single movie moreover I have read many avengers comics and was finally able to see a movie . I mean the scale of this movie was huge and that ending (Thanos) did it for me .
> 
> Waiting for  Phase II .


The things is in Avengers all superheroes show off their power's, So in my opinion movies nice. 8.5/10


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 26, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Avengers was the first of its kind (Superhero team up) and it was really great to see many superheroes in a single movie moreover I have read many avengers comics and was finally able to see a movie . I mean the scale of this movie was huge and that ending (Thanos) did it for me .
> 
> Waiting for  Phase II .



Hmm..good for you.
I didn't really find anything unique about the movie, same usual transformers' bling bling crap. What I liked though, that the team up was really well done, and the writing.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2012)

*The cabin in the woods 5.8/10*

I'm not sure what I saw or what the director wanted to make. Was it an attempt to a 'different' slasher movie or perhaps a zombie movie or a conspiracy movie or what?

For me it did not stood up to the hype it created and everything in this movie is not what it seems. Like the virgin girl who herself is not sure if she's virgin! 

I think they made this movie with scripts as they progressed. That could only explain it. Or it could be a result of all those facebook story writing games where one person starts from where the previous on left. 

Yeah, I'm too pissed off and trying to justify what I saw.


*The Lorax 6.5/10*

A perfect movie for children. Bright colors, no sharp edges in happy land and I think movie makers secretly crave for song dance sequence in hollywood movies too. But, somehow they dare not put 'em in mainstream movies like we in bollywood do. If that is not then I don't know how to explain a mandatory song in every animation movie!

Very good animation...and has touch of 'Despicable Me'; the minions are replaced by bears and fish but not their voice 

*The Expendables 2 8/10*

Must quote Statham here, "Can't beat the classic!"

Pure, classic action movie. Had a fun time. Must watch.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2012)

*Expendables 2* .....my my my what a treat feast was this if you belong to the group that grew up in the ninties, watching these veteran actors in your fav Hollywood blockbusters. Ex-2 works on different level, to began with if you thought the first one was a little over the top, watch this, its super over the top, but then who cares.......what this move gives you is your veterans actors doing one thing... and only one thing .......kicking some heavy butt out of the enemy with blazing guns shot, punches, explosions, body flying, booms, bangs ..... you name it, and believe me watching Arnold banging some heavy auto shotgun with muscles pumping along with sly n co. ripping the hearts out of the enemy, is all that makes this move a worth watch. 
The action is firmed rootly in to the non CGI catagory and most of us enjoy that. Add to it the fun, cheezy and witty one liners and you got yourself a paisa wasool cinema. With a huge veteran star-cast of *Schwarzenegger, Willis, Norris, Van Damme, Statham, Li, Lundgren, Crews, Couture* it was tricky to divide the screen time between actors, but simon west made sure that in the end every single star got their sweet share of kicking enemy's ass. Specially with Arnold, who was also given some very funny one liners. check this out ...

Arnold entry in the begining :::: I' am back

Arnold somewhere in the middle :::: I am back

Arnold kick ass in the end to willis :::: I will be back..

Willis :::: You back enough already, sit tight here, this time I will be back .......   ...lolzzzzz

If you are the one who is a fan of Arnold/Sly, grew up with all these veteran actors, love the good old non CGI action, love funny one liners, you will fall in love with this movie ........ thoroughly enjoyable and definately worth a watch..........*7/10* just coz I fall exactly in the same category


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> 7.5 for hunger games and 10 for Avengers!?!?



Hunger Games is similar to Battle Royale.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 27, 2012)

a_medico said:


> didnt mean to be rude. maybe i should have added a smiley
> apologies.



yes you went unnecessarily harsh.Please give up charas and ganja.Otherwise you saw the effect yourself only.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> Hunger Games is similar to Battle Royale.



^^ minus the brutality, Uber Blood, Ultra Violence and Dark Horror.....so basically its nothing like Battle Royale...


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Expendables 2 - (by mind) 7/10 but 10/10 (by heart)*
Legendary, I was so pumped up started going to gym 
Really great to see all the Action Legends on one screen pulling each others legs and laughing 
It was witty and boy oh boy action was really good.
dont know why Jet lee made a quick cut :/
But Jason really has made a step with Legends of Action...
When Chuck Norris made his entry entire talkies went silent(lol) and i shouted CHUCK NORRIS FCUK......
Dialogs were truely great!!! 

My fav was:
Willis: Heres a gift from my side(Hellicopter)
Stallon: It belongs to Museum
Arnold: We all do...
//damn EPIC!!!! That dialog really meant that their time is done now  

Please watch this movie you will love it


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 27, 2012)

^^@pratik can you please correct the spelling for the movie?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2012)

sam9s said:


> ^^ minus the brutality, Uber Blood, Ultra Violence and Dark Horror.....so basically its nothing like Battle Royale...



I will be back with my comments


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> ^^@pratik can you please correct the spelling for the movie?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> ^^@pratik can you please correct the spelling for the movie?



Done thanks


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes in 90's most of these stars were so popular I couldn't believe that all of them will be in one movie. 
Heard Salman Khan is planning one in Hindi with Ajay Devgn, Sanjay Dutt, Himself and Suniel Shetty.


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Yes in 90's most of these stars were so popular I couldn't believe that all of them will be in one movie.
> Heard Salman Khan is planning one in Hindi with Ajay Devgn, Sanjay Dutt, Himself and Suniel Shetty.



& the movie name will be "*chindi chameli*" or "*srilanka gate*". For sure you can find Katrina Kaif having an item song.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2012)

*Suspect X 6/10*

Baed on the book "Suspect X". I was really amazed by the book and wanted to see how the movie is. And the movie is real example of how to turn a thriller into melodrama.

The book totally depends on investigation process and very less on melodrama.
The moviemakers did exact the opposite here, shunted the investigation and filled the movie length with nonsense melodrama.

If you are planning to watch this movie my advice would be avoid it and read the book instead. More satisfying.


----------



## icebags (Aug 27, 2012)

wow u guys like Expendables that much ?  i kinda started thinking why i rated it the lowest .....

i like that cast, action and stuff, but its not something i would like to rewatch frequently.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ I am sure you, must be not more than 25.....


----------



## icebags (Aug 28, 2012)

^^

actually on the verge of crossing 30 sir, but my sense of humor resembles that of a teenager.  u?

anyways, what my age has got to do with my movie ratings ? i like action, but really do prefer a good storyline. 

*l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/106.gif


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2012)

sam9s said:


> ^^ I am sure you, must be not more than 25.....



Nice stereotyping.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^
> 
> actually on the verge of crossing 30 sir, but my sense of humor resembles that of a teenager.  u?
> 
> ...





Krow said:


> Nice stereotyping.



Both of you got it totally wrong, I had expected better ........ anyway the reason is .... I agree ... Expendables is not a serious, ground reality based action movie, the one of *the major* reason one would love Expendables is coz of the veteran actors, and a person who has grew watching, following movies of; and is a fan of Arnie and Sly is the one who would go all gaga over this kind of movie. I fall in that category. The final action sequence was super over the top but I was enjoying like hell, rooting every bad guy the team was killing, just like a kid, why coz thats what we used to do when we were in our 20ss watching these macho men movies kicking butt. .......... and is the only reason I asked the age ...... not any stereotyping or challanging the maturity/sense of humor ....... . Hope this makes things clear ....


----------



## icebags (Aug 28, 2012)

ofcourse, u have full right to give something fullmarks if its upto ur like.

its a personal choice.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ errr you still didnt get it ...  .. anyway ...


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 28, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Both of you got it totally wrong, I had expected better ........ anyway the reason is .... I agree ... Expendables is not a serious, ground reality based action movie, the one of *the major* reason one would love Expendables is *coz of the veteran actors, and a person who has grew watching, following movies of; and is a fan of Arnie and Sly is the one who would go all gaga over this kind of movie*. I fall in that category. The final action sequence was super over the top but I was enjoying like hell, rooting every bad guy the team was killing, just like a kid, why coz thats what we used to do when we were in our 20ss watching these macho men movies kicking butt. .......... and is the only reason I asked the age ...... not any stereotyping or challanging the maturity/sense of humor ....... . Hope this makes things clear ....



+1
I'm going to watch it again this weekend 

PS: Hows Braveheart?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2012)

Braveheart > 10/10 from me. Too good.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Braveheart > 10/10 from me. Too good.



One of Mel Gibson's masterpiece.
"For the Love of the princess" is my favorite OST of the movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 28, 2012)

ok then will watch, i asked coz its a 3hr movie!
thanks for replies...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2012)

*The Cure 8/10*

Mesmerized!

After a long time saw such a brilliant horror movie which kept on edge throughout. This is the only movie which is not end until its end. I bet you won't be able to figure out the next scene or the end too. And, this is how a horror movie should be made.

Excels in..creating eerie environment, mysterious characters and brilliant acting. Then add a neat screenplay and superb editing. This is a 111min. movie, long for a horror movie I know but you would not want to look at your watch when its playing in front of you.

Horror lovers...this is your must watch. (and a brainfcuk too   )

Goes to my fav. list.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2012)

rhitwick ...thanks looks good and goes in the list .....


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 28, 2012)

Can someone from this thread be kind enough to fill my HDD with movies and Tv shows . My 1tb Seagate HDD died and along with it went my 950gb of data that i had collected over years . Hdd is still in warranty but there is nothing horrible in this world then losing your data . HDD was filled with  most of the movies mentioned in this thread and some really rare movies and over 450gb of TV shows . I am from Navi mumbai , i can travel anywhere nearby in my car , guys i need your condolences .


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2012)

Contact "ethan_hunt" or come to Kolkata to me


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2012)

The Fall : 10/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ek Tha Tiger 6.5/10 *
Not sure why this movie is such a big hit. I had such huge expectations thinking it would be some nice Spy Thriller and found that most of the movie was a love story. Not a bad movie neither is it great


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 29, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Contact "ethan_hunt" or come to Kolkata to me



Where is he , @ethan_hunt if ur seeing this , can you help a fellow digit member .


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2012)

Can someone from Hyderabad also help me?


----------



## a_medico (Aug 29, 2012)

asingh said:


> The Fall : 10/10




very few people in this thread have watched it. its a beautiful movie. India looks so exotic. And fantastic dreamy direction by tarsem singh. Great acting by the kid.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys can I have some suggestion on a good rom-com movie. Any language. Preferably if possible in English, Hindi, Telugu or Tamil.
It's been long time since I watched a good movie in romance genre. The last one I saw was startting Hugh Grant don't remember the name. It's about the character who travels across time. Kate and Leopold? 
Waiting for suggestions!


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I have some suggestion on a good rom-com movie. Any language. Preferably if possible in English, Hindi, Telugu or Tamil.
> It's been long time since I watched a good movie in romance genre. The last one I saw was startting Hugh Grant don't remember the name. It's about the character who travels across time. Kate and Leopold?
> Waiting for suggestions!



When in rome
Forgetting Sarah marshall
Just married
Shallow hal (2001, yet i like it)
What women want
The proposal
The backup plan
17 again


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally Saw P.S. I Love You (2007) - IMDb after a lot of pestering by a friend. Liked it a lot. Way better than what I expected to see. *8/10* . Hooked to 'Love You Till The End' by 'The Pogues'.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2012)

Watched The Dictator... is hilarious and there are loads of references that imdb missed... Zoey is Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya, and am sure some of you spotted the Casino Royale like interrogation sequence. Even the most outrageous bits are loaded with messages, and this is much better written and directed than his previous movies. Only disappointment was that some of the scenes from the trailer is not there in the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2012)

Check out this trailer

Watch: Raunchy Red Band Trailer For 'The To Do List' Starring Aubrey Plaza | The Playlist


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2012)

So finally managed to watch real steel...i know i am a year late & i did have this movie in mind but thanks to star movies,i was reminded of this...saw the movie..wow...its robot version of rocky...it has its few cheesy moments..but it was an awesome movie..worth it...8.5/10...movie had the heart in the right place...


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> So finally managed to watch real steel...i know i am a year late & i did have this movie in mind but thanks to star movies,i was reminded of this...saw the movie..wow...its robot version of rocky...it has its few cheesy moments..but it was an awesome movie..worth it...8.5/10...movie had the heart in the right place...



I'm guessing you saw it on TV. I saw it too. Good film.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 30, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> So finally managed to watch real steel...i know i am a year late & i did have this movie in mind but thanks to star movies,i was reminded of this...saw the movie..wow...its robot version of rocky...it has its few cheesy moments..but it was an awesome movie..worth it...8.5/10...movie had the heart in the right place...



Yeah very nice film. As you said the movie had it's heart in the right place and a pretty nice soundtrack too. When I heard Till' I Collapse(Eminem) I almost jumped from my seat.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2012)

Krow said:


> I'm guessing you saw it on TV. I saw it too. Good film.



i saw the first 30-40Min on tv..liked what i saw,then downloaded & watched the whole thing..nice film..



lovedonator said:


> Yeah very nice film. As you said the movie had it's heart in the right place and a pretty nice soundtrack too. When I heard Till' I Collapse(Eminem) I almost jumped from my seat.



ahh yes forgot about the soundtracks..pretty good..right from the first intro song till the end..nice..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

*Three Color :Red (1994) - 7/10*
Coudn't understand this movie..although subs were good but still.I think its a brainfcuk  movie



Ronnie11 said:


> So finally managed to watch real steel..*.i know i am a year late*


doesn't matter people still watch very old movies now...


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2012)

Watched *Amelie *last week.
Not a serious movie, but it delivered what the movie ppl really meant.

Amélie (2001) - IMDb

*7/10

*


Spoiler



There will be scene in Ghajini (Both Hindi & Tamil), where the heroine walks down a Blindman to someplace. Between this walk, she will explain whatever she is seeing to the Blindman to give him a sense of joy around him. This scene is blatantly copied from *Amelie*.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 30, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> So finally managed to watch real steel...i know i am a year late & i did have this movie in mind but thanks to star movies,i was reminded of this...saw the movie..wow...its robot version of rocky...it has its few cheesy moments..but it was an awesome movie..worth it...8.5/10...movie had the heart in the right place...





lovedonator said:


> Yeah very nice film. As you said the movie had it's heart in the right place and a pretty nice soundtrack too. When I heard Till' I Collapse(Eminem) I almost jumped from my seat.



Even I had this movie for long time. Tried watching it for few minutes the first time and thought its boring. However when I watched it finally last week it was good.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 31, 2012)

*Icche (Desire) 8/10* (Its a bengali movie)

Plot: Its about a mother's obsession with her child. Trying to fulfill her dreams through him. If you are bengali...a must watch for you, others I'm not sure you could get this from anywhere.
Here's YouTube link 'without' subs.
[youtube]a4r9XvsqUn0[/youtube]

*Micmacs 7/10*

Consider Se7ven and now tone down its seriousness. Plot revolves around it. Good acting by all and excellent cinematography.

*Cleanskin 7/10*

This is a surprise movie. Its better than it was supposed to be. An on the edge thriller and must watch. Try it obviously.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 31, 2012)

*Ring 6/10*
I'm not sure this would really fall in the horror category. I feel it was more of thriller. 
Had lots of expectations which were not met.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2012)

^^Watch Japanese version


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Watch Japanese version



Yeah Ringu


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 31, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Watched *Amelie *last week.
> Not a serious movie, but it delivered what the movie ppl really meant.
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb
> ...



I rate it at 9/10. It just catches you.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw a Czech movie, Autumn Spring. Good film about a mischievous old man who dreams of a better life. Must watch.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2012)

Back from The Expendables 2 (2012) - IMDb okey dokey movie  7/10

I couldn't believe when they actually included the 


Spoiler



Cobra Bites Chuck Norris Joke


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes - Interesting movie.

The Illusionist - Ok movie. Not impressed.

The Gods Must Be Crazy 1 an 2 (Rewatched) - finest laugh riot.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Watched "Catch Me If You Can". Awesome movie.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2012)

Watched Hunger Games...still prefer Battle Royale by an appreciable margin because of the story behind every character you get to know. Hunger Games was dry and lacking and that CGI mutated dog chase scene was just not what I expected from this movie. I'd probably don't watch it again but Battle Royale, I can watch anytime.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2012)

Arjun - The Warrior Prince

Trimmed version of Mahavarata. But the animation is commendable. Check out.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2012)

The Avengers - 6.5/10


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

^.^ avengers 6.5/10 ? i've never seen a movie live up to hype like that  [exception with the dark knight rises] i would give it an 8/10


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2012)

^^Dark Knight is miles better. Avengers was mediocre at best, seen that before, done that before kind.


----------



## Achuth (Sep 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Dark Knight is miles better. Avengers was mediocre at best, seen that before, done that before kind.


 yeah dark knight's an awesome movie


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Dark Knight is miles better. Avengers was mediocre at best, seen that before, done that before kind.



This is for you


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ That was good ... .

Ok couple of movies this week end ..

*Red Tails*
*RED*
*Mr Brooks*

The top was *Mr Brooks* ...... who so ever recommended it, thanks and it was truly a good movie. Saw Kevin Costner after a loong time. The last movie I saw of costner was phenomenal *Open Range* My one of the top westerns ....... Mr Brook however explorers another performance aspect of Costener, a cold, weird conscious driven serial killer.

Its one of the rare movies where you actually cant hate the bad guy ....... though he is cold, ruthless, and brutal ..... Costener plays a seriously messed up personality to perfection, and as with a conscious he fights with his so called addiction for killing. Both his killings and struggle with is conscious is shown so convincingly and cleanly that you start to feel for the poor chap. But it's also a frightening thought coz you know it wrong and the act can never be reasoned with. Truly enjoyable flick ....... plot does not have any twist n turns as such but simply for the concept and performance it a 7/10 .......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> @SAM, after a long time, I would say I completely agree with your opinion on TDKR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, it's been a long time but I was just going through this thread backward and thought this could clear up a few things:

The Meaning Of Joseph Gordon-Levitt's Fate In 'The Dark Knight Rises' - SPOILERS, UPDATED - Forbes


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Dictator: 4/10*

Dont know why few people said it was okay okay movie...
Few scenese were disgusting...
damn i wasted an hr on this movie

planning to watch Pulp Fiction today in eve again 
am replayin Quentin movies this week


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *Dictator: 4/10*
> 
> Dont know why few people said it was okay okay movie...
> Few scenese were disgusting...



Sacha Baron Cohen's movies are of peculiar taste.
I was really impressed by his performance in BORAT.

Have to watch DICTATOR soon!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *Dictator: 4/10*
> 
> Dont know why few people said it was okay okay movie...
> Few scenese were disgusting...


some scenes were really funny but as you said some scenes were really disgusting....

Yesterday watched '*Socha na tha*' again...simply a must watch and amazing movie. *8/10*

Also watched '*Brooklyn's Finest*'...the story was good.... *7/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2012)

@SAM, I recommended it


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 3, 2012)

The Cabin in the Woods (2011) - IMDb        *6.5/10*

The movie is original and does something different from the regular Hack n Slash nonsense but the weakness of the movie is not enough spooky moments. Still I recommend everyone to see it at least once.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 3, 2012)

Shirin Farhad Ki Toh Nikal Padi : 6.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone here watched Shanghai here? How is it?



abhidev said:


> Yesterday watched '*Socha na tha*' again...simply a must watch and amazing movie. *8/10*


Can you PM the source for the movie? Planning to watch this for long time.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Has anyone here watched Shanghai here? How is it?



yes man, its good movie....
3/5
Deol's act is good


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 4, 2012)

11:14 (2003) - IMDb -7.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Sep 4, 2012)

wow .... we do have few in common I guess ...  .... Thanks again man ....


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2012)

Yesterday watched '*Act of Valor*'...average movie...some scenes reminded me of COD... *6.5/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can you PM the source for the movie? Planning to watch this for long time.


I guess its Abhay Deol & Aisha Takia movie


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I guess its Abhay Deol & Aisha Takia movie



1st half of the movie is beautiful man everything goes wrong in 2nd half 
so many twist which made movie look bad...


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> 1st half of the movie is beautiful man everything goes wrong in 2nd half
> so many twist which made movie look bad...



for me that was the best part...all the confusion n all...well thats what the movie was....expect the unexpected


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 4, 2012)

it was expected man.. 
they were just playing with the length maybe 

lets see what other guys think about this...


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Has anyone here watched Shanghai here? How is it?


Good.Not better but good.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> it was expected man..
> they were just playing with the length maybe
> 
> lets see what other guys think about this...



i meant for the characters in the movie it was unexpected 

Watched '*Any given Sunday*'...a must watch...Al Pacino is at par with his performance....Cameron Diaz looks gorgeous....good work by Jamie Fox....a good watch. Some of the quotes of Al Pacino are too good. *7.5/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2012)

*Animals United (2010) - 8/10*
Nice animation & humor...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2012)

*The watcher in the woods 6/10*

Could be one and only horror movie from Disney. Check it out.

*Dark Shadows 6/10*

Did not live up to the expectation. Johnny Depp is always a pleasure to watch but he seemed to be sleepwalking through his role. The story is weak and conclusive fight scene is confusing and weak. 



Spoiler



All of a sudden we've a werewolf!!!



The cinematography though has signs of it being a Tim Burton movie. None but him could think of those outworldly landscapes and spooky environments mix with fantasy. Special effect is also not very good, and used very little though.
One time watch may be. Not 'Must watch' material. You are not missing anything if you skip it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2012)

Anybody saw Shark Night 3D?Hows it?


----------



## A_ashish_A (Sep 7, 2012)

plz suggest movies like Taken

plz suggest movies like Taken


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2012)

^ *Taken 2* ?


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 7, 2012)

A_ashish_A said:


> plz suggest movies like Taken
> 
> plz suggest movies like Taken



Unknown..

All other Liam Neeson movies


----------



## TheMost (Sep 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Animals United (2010) - 8/10*
> Nice animation & humor...



Sure it was good ? Didn't get good reviews abt it ..

Animals United (Konferenz der Tiere) - Rotten Tomatoes
Animals United (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Unknown..
> 
> All other Liam Neeson movies



Dont miss *The GREY*.
I love his voice, especially.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2012)

*Ishaqzaade 6.5/10*

Good try. Falling in love with Parineeti Chopra lately. She's a really mature actor. At few song scenes she still looks like a rookie but a good actor indeed. I don't know who the male lead was and I hope I don't have to see him again.

*Julie and julia 6.5/10*
Meryl Streep is very good in this movie. Average story. Check out may be.


----------



## muditpopli (Sep 7, 2012)

Movie- Sherlock Holmes A Games Of Shadows
Language-English
Genre-Thriller, Mystery


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

muditpopli said:


> Movie- Sherlock Holmes A Games Of Shadows
> Language-English
> Genre-Thriller, Mystery



I liked the first part more than the Game of Shadows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Dont miss *The GREY*.
> I love his voice, especially.



+1 yes voice is unique


----------



## abhidev (Sep 7, 2012)

offtopic: Batman should have had his voice


----------



## A_ashish_A (Sep 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> offtopic: Batman should have had his voice



would be awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2012)

*Princess Aurora 7.2/10*

A mom's revenge for her daughter's rape and murder. A known premise but executed differently. The mom becomes a serial killer here!

But I would anyday prefer Messiah: The Harrowing for movies on such concepts. Where Messiah had a convincing storyline (IMO Dexter season 6 was inspired by it), brilliant acting and neat screenplay, "Princess Aurora" was a bit loose. Sure the flashback scene is heartbreaking but the whole movie can't be excused for that particular scene.

And, the asylum scene is obviously inspired by "The Bride Wore Black"

*Socha Na Tha 7/10*

When this movie released it was highlighted that its a launchpad for another Deol. Till Jab We Met released I continued ignoring this movie solely of that reason. I should have watched this long ago.

Today when I saw this movie it never looked like an Imtiaz Ali movie, where in his latest movies he focused on love, pain and feelings more, here the focus is more on family values and drama. I'm sure he were forced to alter the original script under some pressure. 
And, who the hell wrote the dialogues for this movie? total noobish approach.
Songs are misplaced but few scenes shows the spark of genius that the Imtiaz we know of today. 

At times I found this so similar with "Jab We Met", may be that is what he wanted to make first time instead made this one. A nice watch though. Common, conventional, bollywoodish run-of-the-mill movie. Thus it failed at the box office.
Also, Abhay Deol hammed.

//As people know about "Joker" now, Sirish Kunder was editor of this movie, could be another reason of its failure.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2012)

*Ponyo* - Good for children.

*The Raid Redemption* - Ok but it felt less coherent and abrupt. Fighting scenes were good. Thai movies still excel comparatively.

*The Girl Next Door* - Still one of the better movies. But not as appealing as it was before.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2012)

The Girl Next Door....which one?


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2012)

^^2004


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Raaz 3 *
Bakwas
enough said :/


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2012)

*Santa Sangre*

Go figure. 

I did not like this one.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2012)

Watched '*MIB-III*'...sfx are good...some scenes are funny...but the movie is nothing beyond that.... *6/10*


----------



## Makx (Sep 10, 2012)

Movie : The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Genre : Comedy Science Fiction
CTC Syllabus


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2012)

Raaz3. Should go in Must not watch movie. Not sure why this movie is a hit. Vikram bhatt is a very inconsistent director in bollywood. I liked his movies 1920, Haunted and Raaz. 


pratik385 said:


> *Raaz 3 *
> Bakwas
> enough said :/


Wish I had taken your comment seriously. I wouldn't have wasted my money and valuable time on this crap.
Rs 380 to be precise.

*Vicky Donor 6/10.* 
First half was good but second half wasn't that great. Refreshing movie though. Liked the character that was played by hero's grandmother.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

Watched *THE DICTATOR *last week.
Loved the way the movie was spun around the characters and monarchial dictatorship. 
Though some scenes are not suitable for indian-viewers,i personally loved the dialogue deliveries and silent comedies.



Spoiler



Surprised to see Megan Fox in this movie


Now, I know why these movies is banned in most countries!
 *Hail the Supreme Leader*! -* 9/10*


----------



## TheMost (Sep 11, 2012)

Can i add documentary films here ??

is there any other thread 4 tat ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2012)

^Yes you can.


----------



## TheMost (Sep 11, 2012)

Ancient aliens season 1 - history channel

8.5/10 ---


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 11, 2012)

Watched ITEM 47 (Video - Short) 7/10


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 12, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Raaz3. Should go in Must not watch movie. Not sure why this movie is a hit. Vikram bhatt is a very inconsistent director in bollywood. I liked his movies 1920, Haunted and Raaz.
> Wish I had taken your comment seriously. I wouldn't have wasted my money and valuable time on this crap.
> Rs 380 to be precise.



Holy cow!!!
380 Rs 
I watched it for 60rs 

Looking forw for *Barfi*
any good holly movies coming this w/e? Ted?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 12, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Holy cow!!!
> 380 Rs
> I watched it for 60rs
> 
> Looking forw for *Barfi*


Wish I had not watched it all. Barfi looks interesting.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ramayana: The Legend of Prince Rama - 10/10
This is my Fav. Childhood cartoon flim...
I always watch this whenever Cartoon Network screen this. 
Its animation is really great, makes you wonder that its created in 1992 
Great songs and dialogues too

Please do watch this if not seen before


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 12, 2012)

The corporation (documentary peeling the insights of the corporate world )
The social Network 
The wall street (1987)
The wall street : money never sleeps (2010)

you will enjoy if you love the financial world


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2012)

*Trick 'r Treat 6.5/10*

After RGV did "Darna mana hai" a lot of movies of such genre came out (I really liked Darna Mana Hai). Trick 'r Treat tries to cash the spirit of Halloween and thus 5 stories are blended carefully in this movie. Good chills at times...rest are revealed too soon to be scared. One time watch.

*Shrek Forever After 5.8/10*

After a time everyone explores the space-time continuum issue. Not a good story but good animation.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2012)

Watched Prometheus, wtf, it's gone to philosophical grounds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Trick 'r Treat 6.5/10*



I liked this movie....the flashbacks were good


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2012)

*REC2 6.5/10*

REC is going the "Resident Evil" way. I hate zombies. 

*REC3:Genesis 4.5/10*

This is total sh1t! REC is famous for its hand held camera type filming and here they did away with it. And then there is stupidity. 

*Thale 7/10*

After "Trollhunter" we got another movie from Norway i.e. "Thale" based on a creature "Huldra" from their folklore. 
Successfully created a promising premise and a uneasy environment but that is that. Still enjoyed that 76 minutes. Check it out.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 14, 2012)

Watched '*The Social Network*' for the 20th time. I think I'll watch this movie each month for my whole life.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

I can keep watching this again and again
Sgt. Bilko (1996) - IMDb


> Colonel Hall: Wha... what's that?
> Bilko: Horse sh!t, sir.
> Colonel Hall: Well, what's it doing there?
> Bilko: Keeping the flies off the food, sir.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *
> REC3:Genesis 4.5/10
> *


*

Some parts were good. I guess you cant appreciate as you don't like zombies.*


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Confessions Of A Shopaholic - 6/10*


----------



## Anorion (Sep 14, 2012)

Cloud Atlas gonna be epic, 
hopefully 

next one by the wachowski bro and sis
it's about re-incarnation and how people are connected across time .. so hamesha


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2012)

*Barfi 8.5/10*

Full review posted here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1749716


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2012)

@Anorion
It's got Bae Doo Na. Better not be a dud.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 15, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Barfi 8.5/10*
> 
> Full review posted here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1749716



Wow i was panning to watch it  Will surely go now.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2012)

Watched *BARFI*...gr8 direction,good music, amazing acting by Ranbir n Priyanka and not forget gorgeous Illeana who supported the role well. The movie has a very fresh feel n there was no moment where i got bored or felt lost...needless to say its a must watch *9/10*


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Barfi 8.5/10*
> 
> Full review posted here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1749716



I wasn't keen on watching Barfi either.
But given your rating.. I think I would watch it today for once! 
Didn't read the review completely, since I don't want any preconceptions though.


----------



## digitfan (Sep 15, 2012)

*dammu* watched with subtitles. Wow what a film.masterpiece.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2012)

The Eye (2008 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - *10/10*
Remake of a Chinese version starring Jessica Alba.

A real horror supernatural thriller. 



> I'm seeing things that aren't real.
> I'm seeing things that I shouldn't see.
> I'm dreaming things, I've never seen.



Thats all the story is about.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 15, 2012)

digitfan said:


> *dammu* watched with subtitles. Wow what a film.masterpiece.



I'm not sure even if Jr NTR's family also watched this movie. Was a colossal flop.


----------



## dalbir (Sep 15, 2012)

Movie: Forrest Gump
Langauage: English
Genre: Drama

really an awesome movie based on novel Forrest Gump and must watch.
oscar awardee and a very nice touching movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 15, 2012)

A Walk to Remember 
American Beauty


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 15, 2012)

Barfi : 9/10  A must watch


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

Barfi! - 8.5/10 - Yes a must watch. went without any idea about the movie, I had not seen the trailer or knew anything about the plot..


----------



## KDroid (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw Barfi. Liked it... very much.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2012)

Raaz3 : 5/10  Not a must watch, but also a must not watch 

You can watch it if you are getting bored or have nothing to do.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Sep 17, 2012)

blindness 8/10


----------



## asingh (Sep 17, 2012)

The Descendants : 10/10


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 17, 2012)

^Great movie.Must watch.Watched a good bollywood movie after so long(Last was houseful 2)


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2012)

^Did you just compare 'Houseful 2" with "Barfi" or "The Descendants"???

Even Sajid Khan would choke to death if he ever reads this...


----------



## A_ashish_A (Sep 17, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Did you just compare 'Houseful 2" with "Barfi" or "The Descendants"???
> 
> Even Sajid Khan would choke to death if he ever reads this...



rofl..


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Cloud Atlas gonna be epic,
> hopefully
> next one by the wachowski bro and sis
> it's about re-incarnation and how people are connected across time .. so hamesha



may be u should see "The Fountain" : same style movie, may be u will like. but i felt it was weird and de-motivational.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 18, 2012)

Watched the dark knight again.My reaction is still the same.Infact now i got one more point to dislike it. That is change of cast for rachel.Maggie Gyllenhaal dosent fits in the role properly.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 18, 2012)

barfi - 8/10 great movie its ranbir show


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2012)

icebags said:


> may be u should see "The Fountain" : same style movie, may be u will like. but i felt it was weird and de-motivational.



One man who will go to any length trying to save his wife's life ?

Am I right ?

I have this movie in my mind after I watched Moon. Clint Mansell composed the score for both.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 18, 2012)

Sis made me watch *Teri Meri Kahani*. felt like killing myself in the middle. Such a load of crap. *1.5/10*


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^Did you just compare 'Houseful 2" with "Barfi" or "The Descendants"???
> 
> Even Sajid Khan would choke to death if he ever reads this...



Didnt compare.I said that I saw a good movie after a long time  and i did like houseful 2!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2012)

My review of Barfi is at number two in IMDB page (provided you do a sort with 'best')


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2012)

^^Reviewer Supremous


----------



## a_medico (Sep 18, 2012)

*The fountain*



Faun said:


> One man who will go to any length trying to save his wife's life ?
> 
> Am I right ?
> 
> I have this movie in my mind after I watched Moon. Clint Mansell composed the score for both.



I remember watching this movie just because of Darren Aronofsky and Clint Mansell, having watched _Requiem for a dream_. And I wasn't disappointed. The background score plays a big part in the effectiveness of the movie. 


*Cocktail* - Liked it very much. Diana Penty and the other two (three actually, if you count Randeep) are good. And wonderful OST. Boman Irani and Dimple support well too. 


*Jism 2 or 3*, whichever it was - One of the rare movies which I finished in 25 mins, fastforwarding. I'd blame Mahesh and Pooja Bhatt for tricking Sunny Leone out of her comfortable domain and making her act with her clothes on.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 18, 2012)

The Raven -  5/10

Expected a better movie , but disappointing


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol same happened with me


----------



## A_ashish_A (Sep 18, 2012)

the notebook 8.5/10


----------



## a_medico (Sep 19, 2012)

*Red Lights* - Interesting movie. Keeps you glued till the end. Reminds you of _The Prestige_ intermittently. Worth watching and then discussing the interpretations.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2012)

Cure (1997) - Genuinely spooky movie. It gets under the skin without any explicit notes of horror. Similar to Dread but much better than Dread in execution, use of lights, minimal ambient sounds and subtle spine chilling gestures in scenes. *9/10*.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2012)

^May be the only asian movie which you have not watched earlier 

Mesmerized?


----------



## icebags (Sep 19, 2012)

> One man who will go to any length trying to save his wife's life ?
> 
> Am I right ?
> 
> I have this movie in my mind after I watched Moon. Clint Mansell composed the score for both.



Well, man went quite a length, but there was no positive response from the other side is what I thought.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2012)

*The Woman in Black 6.5/10*

Good creepy movie.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2012)

*The Blob (1988)* - Good non CGI monster movie. Well done gore scenes. But story is a bit of a generic one. Good guy saves the day and bad guys meet their fate. Dillon's rebel character was awesome. 

*Batman Dark Knight Returns Part 1 (2012) *- Batman buffed up. Good story. Bane's got competition. 

*The Cabin in the Woods (2011) *- Last few minutes were good when all hell broke loose. 

Gotta watch The Fountain soon.



rhitwick said:


> ^May be the only asian movie which you have not watched earlier
> 
> Mesmerized?



Stopped my movies spree long back. Now and then get the recommendation from here

Scared the **** out of me.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2012)

*Project X 6/10*

I don't know if its must watch. Movies should have some meaning then there are movies like "Scott. Pilgrim vs. World" and "Project X" which just exists.
Its a pseudo inspirational movie and I'm not sure if what had been shown here is of to be inspired of or to be proud of. May be I'm reacting too much, its only a movie right? 

Still...can't like this movie.

Rating on: concept, execution, pace and b00bs.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween 
7/10
Was a nice watch 

The Babymakers 
5/10

Expected a comedy movie , disappointed


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2012)

*Red Lights 6.5/10*

When you make such movies, first you need to decide which side are you on? Whom do you want to see the audience win at the end? Not every movie dares to put what they believe in screen. Even if you disagree, being atheist is so in fashion now, you would hardly see religious movies out there. "Book of Eli" tried to do that and flopped.
So, in "Red Lights" a mid-ground is taken.

The movie is brilliant if you can ignore last 5 minutes or just close your media player when 5 minutes only left (Ya, I recommend that)
Such good acting and creepy environment was built up and the climax ruined it.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ I kinda liked the climax too. 

Might watch 'Cure' tonight.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2012)

@rhitwick and @a_medico (after you have seen The Cure)



Spoiler



In the trailer I see that Takabe's wife is hanged in X shape, same as the monkey at Mamiya's house. But the version I saw, she was only show on wheelchair with X carverd. 

Look at the 44th second in this trailer:
CURE trailer (Kiyoshi Kurosawa, 1997) - YouTube

What do you think happened ?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> @rhitwick and @a_medico (after you have seen The Cure)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



There are two versions apparently. The trailer is the original Japanese version. Me too saw her on the wheelchair. Again, the original jap version shows the waiteress murdering someone (probably her boss), while the dvd version leaves it open for interpretation. Need to research this movie more.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2012)

Spoiler



I've read in IMDB that the director intentionally deleted few scenes to make it more mysterious. Like the wheelchair scene and specially the last scene. I like it this way. Sure raises more questions than answering 'em but giving out everything would have spoiled its genius


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2012)

Spoiler



So there was either a wheelchair scene or the cross hanged corpse of her wife. Not both at the same time. But as far as I know the initial test subject monkey was in cross shape too. So who actually killed her ? And it seemed more like the initialization of another Mamiya as a sort of ritual.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2012)

These might help you.


Spoiler






> Actually, two scenes at the end of the film were cut short by Kurosawa. The first has Fumie being wheeled down the hallway. The unfilmed scene first had her laying horizontally on top of a machine that slowly crept forward, then sprung vertically and continously forward. She was positioned just like the monkey from Mamiya's apartment. Kurosawa says he was partially emulating a scene from The Mill of the Stone Women, which is his favorite horror film.


IMDb :: Boards :: Cure (1997) :: Spoiler alert: The ending?
IMDb :: Boards :: Cure (1997) :: Spoiler alert: The ending?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

Spoiler



all these spoilers tags make me wanna watch the "Cure" :/


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2012)

Source Code
9.5/10

After a loooong time , saw a good sci-fi thriller


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> all these spoilers tags make me wanna watch the "Cure" :/





Spoiler



it's slow, not for everyone. See if you like it or hate it





rhitwick said:


> These might help you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, I went through imdb. So the two scenes are different versions. Both are creepy. But the cross one feels more artistic and at the same time creepy...lol.

This movie actually reminded me of Silent Hill 2.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ Mamiya reminded me of Judai's Paresh Rawal who asks too many questions.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 22, 2012)

Watched *The Dark Knight* again. yeah this time too my view about the film did not change. But i must admit that earlier i had almost no knowledge about Heath Ledger's past roles.But after reading a bit about him and seeing the film again i feel that nolan made the film for him only.I think joker's dialogues have more punch than harvey's or batmans.Nothing to say about the acting it was wonderful indeed.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya, watch Heath Ledger in "10 things I hate about you", ugh! then this TDK, you would know how Nolan made him ACT


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/kGc2V.png
cant wait


----------



## icebags (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ liked Neeson's "dadagiri" in Taken 1, hopefully 2 will be enjoyable too.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2012)

*A Few Good Men 9/10*

This is one of the best courtroom drama movie that I've ever seen. Neat script, nail biting tension and war of logics. Must watch!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 23, 2012)

Someone suggested here ... 21 Jump Street and .. for me waste of time, cheap comedy which doesn't make you laugh and I felt like if I am seeing some bollywood movie adopted into hollywood scene.. 
Barfi is definitely a must watch ! 
I loved his last movie Rockstar and then this one..


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2012)

The Moonrise Kingdom.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 24, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Ya, watch Heath Ledger in "10 things I hate about you", ugh! then this TDK, you would know how Nolan made him ACT



I will surely watch that.Right now dont have much time.Btw its sad that he did not get enough respect when he lived.But when he did it was too late.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 24, 2012)

*Prometheus 6.5/10*


----------



## webgeek (Sep 24, 2012)

Some must watch movies
Few more good movies:
Movie Name: Face Off
Language: English
Genre:Action

Movie Name: Planes Trains and automobiles
Language: English
Genre: Comedy


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2012)

RED _- *7/10
*_(Retired - Extremely Dangerous) 

Ensemble cast and it's good to watch for a weekend.
Some of the scenes in the movie are really Good!



> Lots of action + little comedy + little love = RED.





Spoiler



In Singham (Hindi), there will be scene in which Ajay Devgan jumps out of SUV and shoots at the same time .
This scene is ripped from RED.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 24, 2012)

asingh said:


> The Moonrise Kingdom.



how is it?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cocktail 6/10*

Nice movie. Deepika is maturing. Saif always (Since Dil Chahta Hai) does good in 'confused' roles and Diana sucks.
Give it a try.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 24, 2012)

The shining - 9/10


----------



## a_medico (Sep 24, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Cocktail 6/10*
> 
> Nice movie. Deepika is maturing. Saif always (Since Dil Chahta Hai) does good in 'confused' roles and Diana sucks.
> Give it a try.



I liked Diana the most. Songs too.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 25, 2012)

*PROMETHEUS* 
When i had watched the alien movie first time.I got very curious about that giant being they had shown in the initial scenes.But i got a bit disappointed after the climax because nothing was revealed about them.Yes this movie answers almost most of the questions.Infact i loved this movie.Though some answers are yet to be revealed.But then again there is place for a sequel.

In short overall i found this movie quite good.Rating wise it should be equivalent to alien.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 25, 2012)

barfi 9.3/10.By far the best indian movie after ZNMD and 3 idiots


----------



## vickybat (Sep 25, 2012)

*Dark knight rises - 9/10*  Awesome job by christian bale and wonderful display of CQC. Tom hardy did a fabulous job and brought the character of bane alive. Nolan has changed the DC storyline but it was a welcome change and fits really well with the overall plot. Anne Hathaway was gorgeous packing some wonderful acrobatic moves and surpasses halle berry's portrayal of catwoman by a mile. Marillon cortilard's also did a fantastic job portraying miranda tate /????(revealing this would be a spoiler for those who haven't watched the movie).

A must watch for all batman fans as well as the ones who aren't.

*Prometheus 7/10   *

It has lots of questions unanswered but has a good sci-fi storyline. Can't wait for its sequel.
The surgery scene was like holy sh!t. The concept was great and someday, could be a reality. Science fiction rocks.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2012)

What if I start watching "Alien" series with "Prometheus" ? 
I won't be asking many questions then I guess


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 25, 2012)

*Barfi! 6.5/10*
I know most of you guys will be surprised with my rating. Enjoyed the first half a lot but not too happy about the second half. I didn't find the Priyanka Chopra part that interesting. Not sure why people are praising her performance that much. It was a decent performance but not great.
Ranbir Kapoor was top notch. Also Ileana was good.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ I second your opinion. Ranbir was great and so was illeana. Priyanka's acting was monotonous.

I would give barfi an 8/10 courtesy ranbir and illeana. Really hope that it gets selected for oscar nominations and win one too.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 25, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> What if I start watching "Alien" series with "Prometheus" ?
> I won't be asking many questions then I guess



Still you will be asking questions.

Have you seen it?

If you haven't then please do see it. 
You can answer those questions yourself if you stress your mind a bit.This time they have included many philosophical things.logically the climax is almost perfect and no sequel is required.But it is a bit tricky too as it also leaves a scope for the team to build a new story.If you liked alien you will like it too.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm yet to watch the whole 'Alien' series...so what do you say, should I start the way it was made?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 26, 2012)

*Rec 3* - Nothing new. The only new thing is premises and the setting. _Rec_ will go on like _Saw_ for 6-7 parts, I guess.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 26, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I'm yet to watch the whole 'Alien' series...so what do you say, should I start the way it was made?


In my personal opinion yes.Watch alien first then Prometheus.In this way you will feel more satisfied after watching the later.

Forgot to mention Michael Fassbender as David in the later has really done a good job.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 26, 2012)

*Tonight you're mine (You Instead)* - Watched this again. Indie movie, very well made. Nice love story. Nice songs. Different. Slowly grows on you.

P.S. - What a coincidence. Its by David Mackenzie, director of _Perfect Sense_.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys since Horror is a very famous genre can we have a thread with must watch movies irrespective of the language.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2012)

Why don't someone make a movie named Horrorscope. It should include someone ordering horoscope online and then it turns into horror.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2012)

*Devil 6.5/10*

Interesting movie. Liked it and it surprised me as I did not expect such a compelling story from it.



//Influence of SAW if I may add?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not taking part in the scriptwriting. They have already stolen my idea and made "Contagion" !


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I'm yet to watch the whole 'Alien' series...so what do you say, should I start the way it was made?



Yes u shud watch from the start as its one of the best sci-fi movies of all time....


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Devil 6.5/10*
> 
> Interesting movie. Liked it and it surprised me as I did not expect such a compelling story from it.
> 
> ...



I wont compare it with the SAW. 
Its purely supernatural.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 26, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Still you will be asking questions.
> 
> Have you seen it?
> 
> ...



I kind of don't agree with the bold part. Lots of questions are unanswered. The reason are as follows:



Spoiler



1. Who are the engineers and where do they come from?
2. If they created humanity, why they wanted to destroy us by creating that bio-weapon?
3. Why did they create that bio-weapon?
4. The protagonist in the final scene does leave the planet in one of engineer's space ship with "David the android" and does speculate about a sequel.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I wont compare it with the SAW.
> Its purely supernatural.





Spoiler



SAW 1..last scene...I was pointing to.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 26, 2012)

The Exam - 6/10
Movie was very good except for the last 5 min..they ruined the whole plot


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2012)

*Safe 5.8/10*

Its a Jason Statham movie where he uses the gun much than his fists! What else can I say.


----------



## yashvisent (Sep 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *Prometheus 6.5/10*



On what basis ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2012)

yashvisent said:


> On what basis ??



It was almost a rehash of previous parts with some hippy philosophical crap (already seen before).


----------



## quan chi (Sep 27, 2012)

vickybat said:


> I kind of don't agree with the bold part. Lots of questions are unanswered. The reason are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those questions have answers.Read what i have mentioned again.The movie has gone too much into philosophy.You have to think a lot here.Its not the regular alien movie.
*Hint* :- The matrix series.
Moreover i would like to re-quote that sentence again by making a small change. i think you missed these.


> *logically & philosophically* the climax is almost perfect and no sequel is required.*But it is a bit tricky* too as it also leaves a scope for the team to build a new story


Now i think you will understand.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ Well okay but i think answer for point no. 2 is important and maybe it will get answered in a sequel. Agree with the philosophical part.
Also David made some antagonistic actions.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 27, 2012)

^^



Spoiler



Have you seen the Terminator series that is your answer no 2.


Hope you will understand. lets not add any more spoilers.

Edit:- i feel thats a straight answer.Therefore added a spoiler tag.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2012)

*V/H/S 7/10*

In found footage category this is a good one since long time. Scary at times, creepy for obvious and the blood and gore is justified. What more do you want from a horror movie. Must watch.
One thing you have to admit, Ram Gopal Verma sure did start something which grew bigger outside of India.

*The Night of the Hunter 7/10*

This is a creepy movie too, but the climax or the scenes after climax ruined it. Its listed in cult, I can understand the reason...none ever tried such movie with kids. Try it.

on "/V/H/S", there are few things I did not understand. If any of you has seen it and confident that you got what you saw...let me know I've some questions for you.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *V/H/S 7/10*
> 
> In found footage category this is a good one since long time. Scary at times, creepy for obvious and the blood and gore is justified. What more do you want from a horror movie. Must watch.
> One thing you have to admit, Ram Gopal Verma sure did start something which grew bigger outside of India.
> ...





I have seen vhs and liked it 
Shoot ur questions . We can try to find answers


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2012)

Spoiler



What is with the fourth story(?) where the girl video chats and something creepy happens. I did not understand a bit of the plot. When the guy cut her open he removed something from her back, seemed like a placenta. Was it really? 
And what about her itching hand?
And, whom the guy was talking to when he cut her open? Ghosts, but they did not seem to be ghosts.


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 28, 2012)

Faun said:


> It was almost a rehash of previous parts with some hippy philosophical crap (already seen before).



really.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> really.



yes....


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



[h=3]The Sick Thing That Happened to Emily When She Was Younger[/h]*Directed by Joe Swanberg*
A woman named Emily and her doctor-to-be boyfriend, James, video chat about the strange bump on her arm and how it reminds her of her leg when she was younger. She talks about her apartment being haunted; James does not believe this but recorded scares around the apartment occur. She sees visions of young children appearing in the night, and tries to ask her landlord if anyone has ever died in the apartment, thinking the child is a spirit. The landlord denies this and more scares continue to happen. One day Emily wants to go into a room and search with her eyes closed. James guides her and she soon faces two children, a boy and a girl, who attack her. Emily appears unconscious and James quickly enters the room with the children. It is shown that they are working together, as James has been nearby her apartment the entire time. He extracts a strange fetus-like thing from her back. With some concern for her well-being, he asks them how many times they are going to need him to remove it before no more grow inside her, and how long the tracking device implanted in her arm will continue to operate. They respond with inaudible whispers, and he breaks her arm and bruises her eye to make it look like she was hit by a car, before noticing that her webcam is still on. He turns it off, and the scene jumps forward to Emily talking to James, with a black eye and her arm in a splint. She tells James how the doctor he recommended diagnosed her as having a mild form of schizophrenia, and that it explains everything, that the ghosts were "all in her head" and why she doesn't remember "running in front of a car." They hang up, and the video cuts to James talking to a different woman—apparently also his girlfriend—who displays a strange bump on her arm...





This is what i could find from wiki . This film is a compilation of works of 6 directors . And all of them have excelled in creating creepy concepts that fits perfectly as a whole


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2012)

Spoiler






> he asks them how many times they are going to need him to remove it before no more grow inside her, and how long the tracking device implanted in her arm will continue to operate.


This is where I'm lost. Is the fetus any how related to the kids?
What about the device? Are they alien?
Are they using human being as hosts?


All other stories are spirit related, hence can be accepted on face value but this one is either very brilliant story or very poorly made.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't think it is a poorly made story just to fill the gaps . All the other segments were equally creepy . And they would never have included this if it was some idiotic stuff 
I couldn't find any explanation to the stories online . May be we should wait until the film is released for theaters .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 29, 2012)

*Ice Age 4 Continental Drift 8.9/10*

Really enjoyed laughing and that squirrel  haaa freaking awesome man.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 29, 2012)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose (2005) - IMDb  Nice movie. Not terrifying but the story is really good and the acting by all the cast is phenomenal. *6/10*

Snow White and the Huntsman (2012) - IMDb Very boring movie,acting was horrible,direction and storytelling very flimsy,tried to do a lot in limited time. The Only saving grace was the cinematography which was done absolutely beautifully. *4/10*


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 30, 2012)

please stop using spoiler tags im bored now :/


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2012)

I really dont know why they made ek tha tiger.The movie has almost nothing.It could have been made into a nice story if they had given some thoughts over the theme.Infact i still dont understand why they even made this movie.Overall it has Nothing except salman khan.Only few scenes during the opening and during the climax is worth watching.Other than that its a waste.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2012)

They made it for Salman Khan fans.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 30, 2012)

quan chi said:


> I really dont know why they made ek tha tiger.



They made it for 100s of  crores


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2012)

The Fountain - Nice movie. 7/10


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2012)

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Part 1 (Video 2012) - IMDb - *9/10*

Classic storytelling of how Batman returns, when the crime rises up after 10 years of his retirement.
Nice to see a lady-robin in there. 

This is just a part one. 


Spoiler



Joker is gonna be the villain in Part2


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

*Raaz 3 (2012) - 5/10*
not so good

*Heroine (2012) - 6/10*
Karina is looking gorgeous  ...story resembles real life events

*Battleship (2012) - 7.5/10*
SFX is superb....but lacked on story...
is njoyable on Full HD


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Heroine (2012) - 6/10*
> Karina is looking gorgeous



with manly jaws.



Faun said:


> The Fountain - Nice movie. 7/10



This movie has far greater appeal to me on philosophical and emotional level. Plus, the music sets the mood very nice.

I think I will reconsider the rating to 8.5 and keep it safe in my library.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 2, 2012)

Saw* The Cure 


*​Oh , now i have so many questions !


----------



## A_ashish_A (Oct 2, 2012)

batman vs dracula 9/10


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 2, 2012)

@Allu Azad, go ahead, ask!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> This movie has far greater appeal to me on philosophical and emotional level. Plus, the music sets the mood very nice.
> 
> I think I will reconsider the rating to 8.5 and keep it safe in my library.



Yes. This happens with me many a times. At first watch, you think _Okay, the movie was good_. Then when you think about it later, you find it much, much better. And then you tend to rate much higher that what you had thought of it at the first time. Happened with me with quite a few movies :

The Fountain
Four Lions
Perfect Sense
Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind
London Paris New York
In Bruges
Dancer in the dark
The Departures

....just to name a few.


The Fountain's OST is very haunting. It lingers with you forever.

*Gangs of Wasseypur 2* - Cracker of a sequel. Found it better than part 1, especially due to the characters like 'Perpendicular' and 'Definite'. Very lol moments too. And yes, special mention for Sneha Khanvilkar's OST.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Yes. This happens with me many a times. At first watch, you think _Okay, the movie was good_. Then when you think about it later, you find it much, much better. And then you tend to rate much higher that what you had thought of it at the first time. Happened with me with quite a few movies :
> 
> The Fountain
> Four Lions
> ...



I have seen 1,2,4, and 7. Same thing with ESOTSM.

Yeah, music and execution is very well done.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

*Barfi (2012)  - 8.5/10*
Excellent movie...priyanka & ranbir did a gr8 acting...


----------



## Scarface (Oct 3, 2012)

Harsh times starring christian bale and State of grace starring sean penn and gary oldman are must watch buddy movies


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2012)

*Aliens 8/10*

I'm not a fanboy of this series and the rating is not accounting the hype around this movie. I always thought it being one of those overhyped movies. But I'm glad I've proven wrong.

Its as great as it claims to be. The atmosphere is more like a horror movie approach rather typical alien centric movies I've seen till date.

What's next in this series?


//sh1t! I saw the sequel first. Files names in my Alien folder is really messed up. 

Now watching Alien (first one)


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2012)

lol...sequel is more about action. First part is more about atmosphere.


----------



## asingh (Oct 4, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> What's next in this series?
> 
> 
> //sh1t! I saw the sequel first. Files names in my Alien folder is really messed up.
> ...



Ha ha. Though they are distinct, so will not matter much.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Aliens 8/10*
> 
> I'm not a fanboy of this series and the rating is not accounting the hype around this movie. I always thought it being one of those overhyped movies. But I'm glad I've proven wrong.
> 
> ...



The first one still scares the crap out of me, and I equally love the second one, Sigourney Weaver is so badass! 
Badly want to know what happens next in Prometheus.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2012)

*Alien 8/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2012)

^oh the Alien series is still a excellent horror due to which I couldn't sleep @night when I was 12


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2012)

@^ after watching again it still gives me goosebumps in night......


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2012)

Saw Jim Carrey's The Number 23 (2007) - IMDb - a psychotic-suspense-thriller!
After the _'Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind'_, it's a different try by Jim.

Though i cant follow some scenes, it keep me glued till the end!
I can give it a *7/10*

Loved the way of Jim's perception of *23*, among the usual things!

BTW, anybody believing in *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_enigma ?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2012)

*Moonrise Kingdom 8/10* a very nice movie.


----------



## asingh (Oct 4, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *Moonrise Kingdom 8/10* a very nice movie.


Yups, watched it a while back. Loved the background score too.



cyborg47 said:


> Badly want to know what happens next in Prometheus.


Just stupidity.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Saw Jim Carrey's The Number 23 (2007) - IMDb - a psychotic-suspense-thriller!
> After the _'Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind'_, it's a different try by Jim.
> 
> Though i cant follow some scenes, it keep me glued till the end!
> ...



I'm not  a " 23" believer but the movie is very nice. 
Ironically my b'date is also 23rd!


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 4, 2012)

*The Private Afternoons of Pamela Mann*
awesome 4/5


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2012)

*OMG: Oh My God 8/10* (Some of here may accuse that this is a biased review from me   )

I really had not expected this to be such a good movie. All the weaklings are compensated by the strong script. 

Let me tell you this is a Paresh Rawal movie...and stands tall among all. Just a little bit info that I've read on few gossip newspapers that the movie is based on a Gujrati play where Paresh Rawal acts onstage. And he played his part in movie too. He obviously was very aware of what are the things going on and what would happen.

Hear my advice, give it a try. Most you here are geeks if not nerds i.e. you are already habituated with logics and appreciate good logics. You would love this one.


*Accident (Bengali) 6/10*

So, a kid dies in a street accident. In insurance investigation its revealed that the bus was defective from the first day. The Driver is to be sentenced to jail soon, the insurance investigator loses his job for telling the truth and the father of the kid gets beaten up for searching for the truth. Then they unite against private bus owner, Bus union, bus company, state govt. What happens next is to be seen.

A good issue is wasted by poor script and unnecessary songs. Still, one time watch.


b/w my fellow TDFians who do not understand bengali I would ask you to get one movie "Hemlock Society" (its DVD is out now and available at your fav. website) and watch. You would miss another good movie if you don't watch this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2012)

asingh said:


> Just stupidity.



lol..I understand the hatred, but to me, its one of the best sci fi movies I'd watched in the recent times.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 5, 2012)

Arey yaar phir se start ho gaye tum log!


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 5, 2012)

@^ 

it was not good!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 5, 2012)

@ what was not good pratik?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 5, 2012)

*The Fountain




*​Oh man , it's a poetry ...


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2012)

^ Lots of Guys saw 'The Fountain' this month!


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 5, 2012)

*Two moon junction*
Its a must watch movie.everything has been handled carefully. 4.5/5


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2012)

8 mile is good, worth it for the rap battles, especially the last one.

Liked Barfi too, but Anurag Basu has shamelessly ripped off scenes from other movies. And Pritam as usual copied music. It's shocking to hear Amelie's soundtrack in Barfi.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 6, 2012)

*Wasseypur 2* - Not sure what I liked the most - the songs and background score by Sneha Khanvalkar, the acting and the black humor or the direction by Anurag Kashyap? Awesome blend of everything. Watched few scenes again and the movie does have a repeat viewing value. Probably the best bollywood movie for me from 2012  (havent watched Barfi yet). Its pity that movie like _Ek Tha Tiger affected_ its share of recognition. 

Buzz was about not sending it to Oscars. I dont think the subtitled movie would retain it's charm. Who would know that 'Pelpendiculal' is imitating Bachchan style while having difficulty in articulation, just by reading the subtitles - the humor just wouldnt be appreciated. The movie thrives on the language and local flare and I doubt would appeal to international audience.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my god-8.5/10 

anyone seen TED here?


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2012)

Simon pegg's Ultimate Hot Fuzz (2007) - IMDb - *10/10*
Simply loved it.

Simon Pegg + Nick frost are best suited for Buddy films.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 8, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Oh my god-8.5/10
> 
> anyone seen TED here?



TED not screened here man 
will watch Looper...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 8, 2012)

Omg : 8 / 10


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2012)

As with other people here even my rating for *Oh My God is 8/10.*
Refreshing to watch movie like this.


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 8, 2012)

*The story of O* 2.5/5


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 8, 2012)

*Gran Torino 6.5/10*

Just when I was gearing up for the boss-fight, the movie ended! I like my revenge dramas full of blood, fight and action not a moral teaching.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 9, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Omg : 8 / 10



first you posted in fb 5.5/10 if im right?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2012)

^^Yes, that was previously. But the movie deserves 9/10


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2012)

*Good will hunting 7/10*

Matt Damon was good, Robbie Williams was usual i,e, good. Good inspiring story.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Oct 9, 2012)

Finished watching The Intouchables.
I am sure many of you would have seen this one.

I just want to say: The Intouchables is touching 

9/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2012)

*Red Tails (2012) - 8/10*
Excellent Movie...based on WWII air planes


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Gran Torino 6.5/10*
> 
> Just when I was gearing up for the boss-fight, the movie ended! I like my revenge dramas full of blood, fight and action not a moral teaching.



lolzz.. what were you expecting, Client East Wood, doing an out and out "Good the bad the ugly" .... .... This was one hell of a gem movie and ended as it should.... u obviously picked the wrong movie for the revenge drama ......... I will suggest one for you for your ending full of revenge with blood and all ..... *Death Sentence* .... if havent seen it already .... do it.... will satisfy your revenge ending fully, guaranteed... 

Movies that I recently saw ... sorry could not add as running busy these days ..

*1. DREDD 3D .... 6.5/10
2. John Q ..... 6.8/10
3. Safe House ..... 6.8/10*

I am waiting for *FLIGHT*...eagerly ... looks reallyyy interesting .... plus *Denzel Washington and Robert Zemeckis*, what else can you expect ...


----------



## Santosh Kulkarni (Oct 10, 2012)

My recommended must watch movie list is as given below

1) Battlefield - English (it shows how Leadership should be)

2) Robot - Hindi (Artificial Intelligence)


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2012)

sam9s said:


> lolzz.. what were you expecting, Client East Wood, doing an out and out "Good the bad the ugly" .... .... This was one hell of a gem movie and ended as it should.... u obviously picked the wrong movie for the revenge drama .........


Well it said "Clint Eastwood"....I expected the obvious!



> I will suggest one for you for your ending full of revenge with blood and all ..... *Death Sentence* .... if havent seen it already .... do it.... will satisfy your revenge ending fully, guaranteed...


Already seen. Nice movie.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Already seen. Nice movie.



Kevin Bacon and references to Taxi Driver.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2012)

*Prometheus 6.5/10*

Okkk...overwhelmed with the special effects, a 'meh' story and new thread open now to carry forward the franchisee.

Few doubts,


Spoiler



1. How did David know to read the language?
2. How did David know how to open the gates in the alien ship?
3. How did David know what the black substance is?
3.a How did David know how the black substance would impact Charlie (read Human)
3.b Why did David chose Charlie for the infection? Is it random or there were reasons behind this?
4. So the big alien octopus thing is Elizabeth's son/daughter...whatever?
5. If my understanding is correct, the "Engineers" created the aliens to destroy earth but had no measures to kill them? How stupid! On second thought, not stupid. If we accept that we are decedents of "Engineers" we still apply same logic while building warheads.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2012)

3. David knew nothing about the effects. He chose randomly. He wanted to see if immortality was there.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> 3. David knew nothing about the effects. He chose randomly. He wanted to see if immortality was there.



I can't agree with you. If he knew nothing why plan to feed it to humans. He's an android but made by humans and I guess with all other knowledges he at some point was informed about mortality of humans. If he had the doubt of immortality...he could have tried to experiment the same on earth.

Again, he just took one drop of the black substance and mixed it in wine. While giving the glass to Charlie he dipped his finger; why not alter the bottle content at first hand. Well, what I'm trying to say is that in that case he could have mixed more liquid in wine. He could never know if one drop would make any effect on humans.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2012)

There was simply not enough time to go back to earth and try. The discovery of immortality was only important to one person who couldn't afford to go back to earth because how little time he had. David IMO was just following the orders, to find out at the earliest what his master wanted.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 11, 2012)

*Seeking a Friend for the End of the World* - Good movie. I am not a big fan of _Keira_ but she is good in it. The movie is very similar to _Monsters_ (2010). I'd recommend _Monsters_ over it.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 11, 2012)

This sure explains somethings on the black substance,



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hm4SP.jpg


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2012)

*OMG - 9/10*..kya faadu dialogue/logic hai ! 

*GOW 1- 9/10* Brilliant movie..As I have always said ..AK= Stanley Kubrick of India

*English Vinglish - 7/10*..somwhat slow in betweeen..although nice movie


----------



## a_medico (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^ GOW1 is just a build up. Real movie is GOW2  ... Do watch it soon.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Please use the full name. 
GOW reminds me of 'God Of War' always!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Please use the full name.
> GOW reminds me of 'God Of War' always!



Gangs Of Wasseypur, Sir.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Gangs Of Wasseypur, Sir.



Chillum baba!  No need of Sir.
I'm yet to watch this duology!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I'm yet to watch this duology!


Faisal is waiting for you


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 12, 2012)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ GOW1 is just a build up. Real movie is GOW2  ... Do watch it soon.


 sure babaji  ..cheee chaaa ledar and faizal khan dimag main ghoomta rehta hai..band karao saara wasseypur


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 12, 2012)

*Hemlock society* 4/10 the movie is here only for the theme.Otherwise it was heading towards must not thread.The theme of this movie is good but the idiot director and the script writer spoiled it all.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2012)

*The Orphanage 7.5/10*

Either the movie has very beautiful cinematography or everything looks better in BluRay.

Good story, nice twist and was she hallucinating the dead children?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2012)

^^The Others is similar.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2012)

*A Prophet (2009) - IMDb* - 8.5/10.

*Barfi! (2012) - IMDb* - 4/10. I think I'll be writing a review for Barfi. But still this tweet is enough to sum up the movie.



> Barfi was the most self-indulgent twaddle. It needed a good editor to hack of an hour of the film and to make it less convoluted. Oscar, no.



*twitter.com/GeorgeFulton1/status/254879727666462720


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2012)

English Vinglish : 7 / 10 

Yeah, somewhat slow but nice watch


----------



## sam9s (Oct 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Please use the full name.
> GOW reminds me of 'God Of War' always!



and me "Gears of War" ....


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2012)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ GOW1 is just a build up. Real movie is GOW2  ... Do watch it soon.



Meh. The second part feels unnecessarily stretched. Bajpai owns part 1.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey people suggest me some *MUST watch horror movies* ...

If u could then warn me whether i can see that with ma family ! ( any sexual bla bla )


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 14, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Faisal is waiting for you



Not Faisal buddy!

Fhaijhal


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2012)

Watched *Looper*.
Posted a little review on my blog: Looper (2012) | The Movie Mind



> If you know me any better you would know that I love Science Fiction. And Time Travel stories is what I live for. Maybe that’s why I was excited beyond my wits when I went to watch Looper.
> 
> Rian Johnson‘s Looper is a Sci Fi thriller based on the aspects of Time Travel. I won’t reveal the plot apart from quoting IMDb:
> 
> ...


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2012)

Krow said:


> Meh. The second part feels unnecessarily stretched. Bajpai owns part 1.



I'd go with medico on this GOW 2 was better for me too, simply because of the the amazing portrayal of Faizal by Nawazuddin Siddiqui. He was phenomenal to an extent that made Bajpai run for the mill in the first part ..... 

anyway more movies added this weekend ...

*1. The Big Lebowski :::: *With highly critically acclaimed and _Coen Brothers_ on the director seat my expectations went rocketing high specially after "No country for old men" and "Burn after reading" ..... but for me this was a let down.... no doubt the humour was funny, the tag/punch lines were good, but it didnt somehow moved me ... (for what ever reasons) ...... Jeff bridges played the character with conviction, that is for sure ........ *6.5/10* for this ..

*2. Superman/Batman: Apocalypse :::::* My First animation movie with both superman and batman, went good, nothing exceptional thought......*6.5/10* for this too.

*3. The Animatrix :::::* Too bad this was not made as a full fledged movie. The animatrix is a collection of 7 short stories that takes the different aspects of The Matrix. No story is related to each other and presents a different aspect of the Matrix in different time zones. For me the best was _The Second Renaissance, Parts 1 & 2._ This seriously could have made in to a proper feature film, too bad it was'nt, its like a prequel to the The Matrix and shows different aspects as to how matrix was originally conceived. Rock solid screenplay, gritty dialogues and ofcourse not to forget exceptional execution. Oh I wish again this was made in to a proper movie. Being a die hard fan of Matrix trilogy I was longing for something more to see on this and Animatrix delivers.(makes me wonder how I missed it on the first place) ........ For rating I would say ..... The Second Renaissance, Parts 1 & 2 would definitely get *7/10* ... the entire movie as such ... *6.8/10*

=============================

Friends the next movie from the Wachowski Brothers *Cloud Atlas* and 1 more credit seems to be an epic movie, but hardly advertised. The promo and the screen play looks very original and high class. Its coming to Indian Movie theatres on 26th OTC .......... comments!!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2012)

I noticed you watching 'OMG', why no comments on it?

He's coming...

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1606378/


----------



## Santosh Kulkarni (Oct 15, 2012)

Red Cliff (How to win battle)


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ mmm you forgot my ritual for hindi movies on this thread .... I dont review bollywood movies on this thread unless, until,  if its exceptionally outstandingly good 8+ material or pathetically poor, crap, minus 4 material ... ..... nothing in between on this thread .....
Thats how I have always reviewed hindi movies here, if someone did notice..... 

The last Hindi Movie that I reviewed on this thread with 8+ was *Gulaal *....... at *THIS POST*

And the last movie that got less than 4 form me was *Raavan* that I reviewed on this thread at *THIS POST*

But since you have asked, There were quite a few movies that I feel went really good and almost touched *8.* *OMG *is definitely one of them. The other one I recalled was *Vicky Doner*. Then touching *7* would be few others like *English Vinglish, Barfi* ........ recently Bollywood is churning out pretty good decent movies one after another ....

But there is crap as well all around, I have not seen *Rowedy Rathor* else I do  feel it might have fallen under -3 pointer scale ...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Friends the next movie from the Wachowski Brothers *Cloud Atlas* and 1 more credit seems to be an epic movie, but hardly advertised. The promo and the screen play looks very original and high class. Its coming to Indian Movie theatres on 26th OTC .......... comments!!



I went to watch Looper yesterday, and saw the poster of Cloud Atlas from Andy and Larry Wachowski. I immediately googled the names to suspend my disbelief that it is indeed from the "Wachowski *Brothers*"! Wachowski Brothers don't have many movies in there repertoire. But I have watched the movie "Speed Racer" too, which I loved it.

I am excited as hell. The Matrix comes second on my list of all time favorite legends from Hollywood. (First being Back to the Future series.) And so I am still shocked why I got to know about this movie only about 2 weeks before of its release!!! 

Cloud Atlas is going to have three directors: The two brothers and Tom Tykwer and are equally going to share credits. 

*If this ain't real Hollywood, I would wonder what is! *


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2012)

@Sam, I actually never gave a thought about that. Now that you mentioned I would keep it in mind. But, if not review you can at least rate it here. Its always good to get a opinion from a trusted source.


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 15, 2012)

*Elite Squad*  8.5/10
*Elite Squad - The Enemy Within*  8/10

Watched both movie back to back. Very good sequel Indeed.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 16, 2012)

* The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel *- The beginning was slow and I stopped it after 20 mins, as I had some work to finish. I watched the remaining part today and it blossomed slowly as it progressed. The old British actors have nailed it. Dev Patel overacts but that doesnt even mater. Few scenes look unrealistic, considering it's filmed in India. Recommended only for patient viewers.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2012)

veddotcom said:


> *Elite Squad*  8.5/10



Never knew they released second part. Cool.

Watched 2046 - still need time to give ratings.


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 16, 2012)

Guys how is taken 2?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2012)

*@FAUN* _Elite Squad_ director *José Padilha* is the one who is also directing the reboot of the ultra classic my all time top 5 movie *Robocop*. I still can not decide if I should get excited or feel scared to be having Robocop remade. Of lately non of the movies that have been rebooted (except Star Trek) has been proved worth while.



rhitwick said:


> @Sam, I actually never gave a thought about that. Now that you mentioned I would keep it in mind. But, if not review you can at least rate it here. Its always good to get a opinion from a trusted source.



mmm sure would keep that in mind, but I would still prefer to rate only those that I feel are worth mentioning ...  or are absolute worth despising ...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 16, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> sure babaji  ..cheee chaaa ledar and faizal khan dimag main ghoomta rehta hai..band karao saara wasseypur


watched GOW II..kya maar kaat..khoon kharaba..so much gore n violence..still awesome movie..pelpendiculal..tangent..definite !!  all rock ! n taar bijli


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2012)

veddotcom said:


> *Elite Squad*  8.5/10
> *Elite Squad - The Enemy Within*  8/10
> 
> Watched both movie back to back. Very good sequel Indeed.



And I was wondering what movie is this?!!!

Its "Tropa de Elite".... lol, I know it by this name. Had seen both the parts, and both are very good. rated 8 both of 'em.

*Abraham Lincoln : Vampire Hunter 6/10*

If special effects can tempt you enough to watch a movie, you can watch this else stay away.
Rating,
1 for concept
5 for special effects


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2012)

alright, i gotta give 2046 anywhere between 8.5-9.5. Can't decide the exact rating. It's a story of love, rejection and obsession accompanied by great cinematography and acting. Not for mainstream joe as it will be kind of boring for them.

I love the original soundtrack too.


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 17, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Abraham Lincoln : Vampire Hunter 6/10*
> 
> If special effects can tempt you enough to watch a movie, you can watch this else stay away.
> Rating,
> ...



Yesterday i was giving thought of watching this, instead i went with American History X 8.0/10 

Very nice Touching story with sensitive ending.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

^^yeah, thats a good one from what i heard. Planning to watch soon, AHX.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> alright, i gotta give 2046 anywhere between 8.5-9.5. Can't decide the exact rating. It's a story of love, rejection and obsession accompanied by great cinematography and acting. Not for mainstream joe as it will be kind of boring for them.



Was so eagerly waiting for something different. Will try this out.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 18, 2012)

Watched this yesterday ...
Good one !


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2012)

^ An example of how certain movies can live thro beyond a point!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys anyone here watched *Apartment 143.* Watched it yesterday but didn't understand the movie at some points.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2012)

Watched Tale of Two Sisters yesterday. I didn't understand it that much. Can anyone help me here?


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^yeah, thats a good one from what i heard. Planning to watch soon, AHX.



Definitely go for it..Edward Norton has done great job. His act, his way of conveying dialogue is pretty different.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 20, 2012)

*Amazing Spiderman* - The ghosts in Ramsey Brothers movies have better makeup than the Lizardman's in this movie


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> alright, i gotta give 2046 anywhere between 8.5-9.5. Can't decide the exact rating. It's a story of love, rejection and obsession accompanied by great cinematography and acting. Not for mainstream joe as it will be kind of boring for them.
> 
> I love the original soundtrack too.



It needs patience and would be enjoyed by only those who are deeply into Asian cinema. Others wouldn't. By the way, the movie is related to the previous movie _In the Mood for Love_ and the script would make more sense if one has watched it first. The best part for me was the OST.

@Faun Did you change your avatar temporarily to Android from this movie before everyone demanded the original one back?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2012)

Well with humble request by our esteemed member *rhitwick* ..... I now would also rate Hindi movies, but just rate not review (baring a line or two), plus only those I feel worth rating ......

*Ishqzade* ....... much better than my expectations, the usual intercast marriage rivalry is presented with a twist and a difference ...... *6.8/10*


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 21, 2012)

My list of _almost_ perfect movies (in no order):

Pulp Fiction
The Shawshank Redemption
The Matrix
The Green Mile
Saving Private Ryan
The Godfather Part 2
Inception
The Dark Knight
Fight Club
The Godfather
The Prestige
Inglorious Basterds
Shutter Island
The Departed
The Hangover
Psycho
Memento
Forrest Gump
Goodfellas
Midnight in Paris
The Silence of the Lambs
Limitless
The Social Network
American History X
A Beautiful Mind
The Sixth Sense
The King's Speech
The Pianist
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
L.A. Confidential
Rocky
12 Angry Men

TV Shows:

Breaking Bad
Dexter
The Big Bang Theory
The Mentalist


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2012)

a_medico said:


> It needs patience and would be enjoyed by only those who are deeply into Asian cinema. Others wouldn't. By the way, the movie is related to the previous movie _In the Mood for Love_ and the script would make more sense if one has watched it first. The best part for me was the OST.
> 
> @Faun Did you change your avatar temporarily to Android from this movie before everyone demanded the original one back?



It's a little hard to digest movie. I kept wondering why things couldn't go the merry way. Delayed reaction from android, not liking the protagonist, finally, loving someone else already. It tells a story in metaphors and then some incidents in real life. Nothing extraordinary over the top but the execution, cinematography, acting and soundtrack made it one of the finest movie like an old wine which you always dreamed of.

Yeah, avatar was Faye Wong (who sand Final Fantasy song 'eyes on me'). I know there is a related previous movie. 

I actually didn't like the way movie ended but then there is no substitute in love and longing for the past. 



ajayritik said:


> Watched Tale of Two Sisters yesterday. I didn't understand it that much. Can anyone help me here?



What you didn't understand ? Which version you watched ? Korean or the remake ?

It's a simple movie if you watch it through the end.


----------



## icebags (Oct 21, 2012)

TheMost said:


> Watched this yesterday ...
> Good one !



0:12 why there is aeroplane flying @ Shri Bishnuji's back ?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2012)

icebags said:


> 0:12 why there is aeroplane flying @ Shri Bihnuji's back ?



That is a bird dude.


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ That's his Vahana, Garuda to be specific.


----------



## icebags (Oct 21, 2012)

oh, my bad. i get it now. 
garuda seems more appropriate, why would some random bird / aeroplane fly at shri bishnu's back.....


----------



## a_medico (Oct 22, 2012)

*Falling overnight* - This was on the lines of _Before Sunrise_ and _London Paris Newyork_, but with a bit more realistic appeal and more touching. Actress was cute. I am glad I watched this. Nobody seem to bother about it on imdb or anywhere else.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

The Untouchables (1987) - great heart touching movie with a good story ( though there's no twist in this ) .. this deserves a 9/10.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 22, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> My list of _almost_ perfect movies (in no order):
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> The Shawshank Redemption
> ...


Saw All of them .  ,Dont know why you put  Midnight in Paris in this list.

Guys suggest me some good TV shows. I saw some of them like Sparctus GOds of Arena , Band Of Brothers , etc.


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 22, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Guys suggest me some good TV shows. I saw some of them like Sparctus GOds of Arena , Band Of Brothers , etc.



Have you seen *The Lost Room*, This is mini TV series having total six episodes (may be more or less, had seen long time ago)


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2012)

there is a tv show discussion thread for that ^^.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

Campaign really funnyy


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2012)

Watched Expendables 2, yesterday. To me, Its full of Booms & Blasts with a little story of vengeance.
I would rate as *8/10*

Especially liked the part, 


Spoiler



- where 'Chuck Norris' walks among the debris fall (with the music of TG,TB&TU) and introduce himself as "Lone Wolf" + "King Cobra" part 
- where 'Arnold's return while drilling the mine with 'I am back' + Willis's sarcastic humor of "This time i will be back".
- Jean's astounding kick while killing Liam.
- Lundgren's calculations of blowing the 'Phosphate mine', + the humor followed by.



But missed the some-what abrupt ending of 'Jet Li'.
Wonder if TE3 features Rajini, Big B in a cameo role


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 22, 2012)

has anybody understood Prometheus story line? much of the story is complete mystery to me.


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 22, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Saw All of them .  ,Dont know why you put  Midnight in Paris in this list.



Midnight in Paris is a movie i watch again and again..A perfect fantasy kingdom i escape into..
And may be because Owen Wilson's character has some similarities to mine


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone here watched *Apartment 143.* Watched it yesterday but didn't understand the movie at some points.






ajayritik said:


> Watched Tale of Two Sisters yesterday. I didn't understand it that much. Can anyone help me here?



bhai log?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> bhai log?



You should ask in the brain fck movies thread


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> bhai log?



Ye behen log ka estory ekdum simpul. Just smear some gray matter.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 22, 2012)

*Mungaru Male
9/10*


----------



## asingh (Oct 23, 2012)

We Are Legion : 10/10


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2012)

^Good got reviews, but yet to watch;


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

Watched "Safety Not Guaranteed" liked it .. 7/10


----------



## Rahim (Oct 24, 2012)

Planet of the Apes (1968) - IMDb


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2012)

Taken 2:
storyline is not as deep as first one. but, still packs some interesting stuffs. 6.8/10.



Spoiler



Taken 1: Listen carefully, you're going to be taken.
Taken 2: Listen carefully, we're going to be taken.


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 25, 2012)

asingh said:


> We Are Legion : 10/10



Great Documentry...Thanks for suggesting. Soundtrack is great..highly recommended for Anonymous Supporters.


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a question. Why i dint see any tamil movies recommended here.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 25, 2012)

Majority here dont watch tamil, malayalam and other languages. I am keralite and I do watch tamil, hindi, malayalam etc but I post only about hollywood movies here.


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

Perhaps, English is an universal language and Hindi being a national language


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Perhaps, English is an universal language and Hindi being a national language


Hindi is not national language.


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

Faun said:


> Hindi is not national language.


Ok. Its a misconception. Googled and found. 



> This was affirmed by the Gujarat High Court in 2009; while observing that a majority of the nation accept Hindi as a national language, speak Hindi and write Hindi in Devanagari script, the court opined that India officially does not have a national language .[SUP][9][/SUP]


----------



## R2K (Oct 25, 2012)

Watched Spiderman 4. I think the original Spiderman released back before 10 years was way better when it comes to storyline and acting.
The new one is all about advanced CGI and nothing else. CGI too was not that good considering both films have a time difference of more than 10 years. At some point it was like some cheesy teen flick. Original was better.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually, Hindi as we know is the Rajbhasha under Official Languages Act, 1963, it's not our national language.


----------



## CyberGuy (Oct 25, 2012)

One flew over the cuckoo's nest
The terminal
You've got mail
The shining
12 angry men
Inception
The prestige
Memento
Wall e
Up
Batman (Nolan's series)
The usual suspects


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2012)

People debating in 'hindi'...open a new thread.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 25, 2012)

courtesy to my office's new policy i am getting free movie tickets every week   Here are some of the movies i saw this month 
1: Killing them softly         6.5/10   Looks like an anti Obama film  , acting is good but people who are looking for some action will get disappointed .
2: OMG Oh my god     8/10   Paresh Rawal at his best , i liked the court part  .
3:  Premium rush       7/10    Good movie for one time watch  , action is good but could have been better instead of more realistic .
4:  Studen of the year   6.9/10   Typical modern bollywood masala without much of a message . Although i learned some good fashion tips from the movie . My GF liked it .
5:  Dreed 3d        8/10      Good action flick . 3D effects were good for the first half of the movie .
6 : Makhi :       8.5/10   Although unrealistic it was a prety awesome movie , liked it the most .


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2012)

*Undisputed Trilogy - 9/10*

*Quotes from IMDB..*



> Jesus f*ckin' Christ! This  f*ckin' state. Who the f*ck does this f*ckin' warden... f*ckin' think he is? Doesn't anybody know how to do business in this f*ckin' state? My f*ckin' wife and her f*ckin' asthma and allergies. We had to move to the f*ckin' desert. Goddamn f*ckin' chickenshit doctors... I should've known better than listen to those shitheels. F*ckin' Palm Springs... Lay there in the f*ckin' sun and do nothin'. Then this f*ckin' state grabs my ass for taxes. Why the f*ck I didn't stay in f*ckin' Florida... where people know how to do f*ckin' business. F*ckin' wife and her f*ckin' asthma. ****! Somethin' needs to get f*ckin' done...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

*Trollest Hindi movie ever* --- GUNDA [starring mithun chakraborthy]

*Best Bolly movie in the last 3 years* --- Kahani --- after a long time we matched the hollywood standards [IMO].

*Best brain teasing thriller in the past 3 years* -- Inception without a doubt. 
*
Some more exceptional thrillers* --- Shutter island,The usual suspects,Memento, Silence of the lambs, Saving Pvt Ryan, Deja vu, All Nolan movies [including the ones he made whilst graduating].

*Best Horror Movies* ---  JUST ONE --- The BlairWitch Project - documentary.
What you wont see in this movie --- possessed girls fluing around or blue colored people flying out from nowhere.
What you ll see --- Three film students go missing after traveling into the woods of Maryland to make a documentary about the local Blair Witch legend leaving only their footage behind.


The paranormal activity series tried to recreate similar era only to result in a sadistic failure which became more of a joke as the series advanced. The 3 students cast in the bw project are actually not seen till date. Plus there wasnt much of evidence found against it. So,its worth a watch. [of course I am not implying it was real, but atleast they had not left much to prove them wrong unlike paranormal activity which had released different end to its first part in different theatres - LOL]

While watching ring and grudge ---- I actually fall off my chair laughing.

The excocism of emily rose had some good scenes but as it was based on true events ---- it was just too hard to believe. Some important potholes in the fathers theory made it a '' not so good movie ''. 

The excocist was really good considering the horror movies at that time.

*Movies that will get your mind FU**** ---
DAVID LYNCHS MOVIES --- ESPECIALLY >>> THE LOST HIGHWAY and THE MULHOLLAND DRIVE. 
[Had to watch a good 4 times to understand TLH completely and after really understanding what the movie implied,I could draw only 1 conclusion --- Lynch twisted a very simple idea to an infinite extent just to make the movie look like it was built for the elites. After watching TMD, which ran a similar storyline --- I was pretty convinced that Lynch was primarily disturbed.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 26, 2012)

Watched Taken 2 yesterday. Liam Neeson really rocks in this one.
The movie went for about 90 to 100 minutes only including a drink break in the middle. Somehow I felt that the storyline of Taken 1 was much better than this.


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> *Best Horror Movies* ---  JUST ONE --- The BlairWitch Project - documentary.
> What you wont see in this movie --- possessed girls fluing around or blue colored people flying out from nowhere.
> What you ll see --- Three film students go missing after traveling into the woods of Maryland to make a documentary about the local Blair Witch legend leaving only their footage behind.
> 
> ...



I suggest you to watch the below.

1). Mirrors
2). 7 Days fo Darkness
3). Cloverfield
4). The Uninvited [its a psychological Horror Movie]
5). Grave Encounters *[Personal Favourite, will surely give you enough goose bumps & sweat to switch on the lights & fans]*

Trailer Grave Encounters.

[youtube]g8FBRATbJoA[/youtube]


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 26, 2012)

anyone here watched Paranormal Activity 4?


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> anyone here watched Paranormal Activity 4?



Watched it two days back. I would say its not worth the HYPE.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2012)

Student of the Year = 3/10.

Rajeev Masand gives it a 3/5. First time I have seen him with a retarded rating. Johar fan?


----------



## shashankm (Oct 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> *Best Horror Movies* ---  JUST ONE --- The BlairWitch Project - documentary.
> What you wont see in this movie --- possessed girls fluing around or blue colored people flying out from nowhere.
> What you ll see --- Three film students go missing after traveling into the woods of Maryland to make a documentary about the local Blair Witch legend leaving only their footage behind.
> The paranormal activity series tried to recreate similar era only to result in a sadistic failure which became more of a joke as the series advanced. The 3 students cast in the bw project are actually not seen till date. Plus there wasnt much of evidence found against it. So,its worth a watch. [of course I am not implying it was real, but atleast they had not left much to prove them wrong unlike paranormal activity which had released different end to its first part in different theatres - LOL]
> .............



Seriously? Blair witch project? 
Well, to each his own. That was mediocre to say the least, with hardly any activity that happens and I guess they stretched the realism of realtime perspective camera far too in limbo so much that actually all we get to hear is sound and nothing else. 
PA 1 & 2 were good enough, yeah 3rd and 4th sucked! 
There isn't a single movie that can be awarded the coveted 'scariest movie' tag. There are multiple movies that deserve that combinedly!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 26, 2012)

^^+1 Will agree with you on Blair Witch Project! Heard so much about this movie. Not sure if this is really a good horror movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> *Best Horror Movies* ---  JUST ONE --- The BlairWitch Project - documentary.


Nope...

watch this: 
Black Water
Insidious
Dead Silence
Ragini MMS



Thetrueblueviking said:


> While watching ring and grudge ---- I actually fall off my chair laughing


I wud say u watch Hatchet Series...to laugh more


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2012)

May be its the Evil Dead Series.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

d3p said:


> I suggest you to watch the below.
> 
> 1). Mirrors
> 2). 7 Days fo Darkness
> ...




Ive seen Mirrors and cloverfield --- In my books, mirror falls in the "not scary" section --- nothing scary but for a few mediocre scenes at the end[the face-off]. I actually dont know if we could say cloverfield was horror with numerous uncertain things. But it was a good movie to say the least.

I ll surely try the other 3. TY.



Zangetsu said:


> Nope...
> 
> watch this:
> Ragini MMS



Thanks bro but I'd rather watch po*n.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2012)

Cloverfield was monster movie, not a horror movie. Watch The Host, one of the better monster movie.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Seriously? Blair witch project?
> Well, to each his own. That was mediocre to say the least, with hardly any activity that happens and I guess they stretched the realism of realtime perspective camera far too in limbo so much that actually all we get to hear is sound and nothing else.
> PA 1 & 2 were good enough, yeah 3rd and 4th sucked!
> There isn't a single movie that can be awarded the coveted 'scariest movie' tag. There are multiple movies that deserve that combinedly!



Well thats just my opinion --- I have mine, you have yours and I dont feel it your way --- "multiple movies sharing the tag". PA 1 would have been good if it had not messed up while hitting the box office. It had shown 3 different endings in different theaters. Plus the release of further series made it look more unreal.
quote 1 - ""all we get to hear is sound and nothing else"
quote 2 - ""with hardly any activity that happens""  --- 
do you fancy capturing the devil on your camera or a man suddenly disappearing into thin air. Such things IMO can only occur in the parallel universe. The essence of a mockumentary is to show you the way things happened - they will not manipulate and induce more activity just because some viewers [having emotions similar to yours] fancy it. 

If you see a woman float subconsciously in the air and then get dragged along the floor --- It doesnt make it a good ""MOCKUMENTARY"" --- It makes it look more like any other horror film. The fact that the BWP did not have such unreal scenes made me feel *""**** MAN, THIS COULD HAVE ACTUALLY HAPPENED""*
 --- 
As you said, to each his own. We seem to have anti parallel thoughts. No offense intended [and none taken]. Cheers.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2012)

ico said:


> Student of the Year = 3/10.
> Rajeev Masand gives it a 3/5. First time I have seen him with a retarded rating. Johar fan?



I warned you didn't I? :S


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Thanks bro but I'd rather watch po*n.


Ragini MMS is not a porn...watch it once if u haven't...



Thetrueblueviking said:


> Well thats just my opinion --- I have mine, you have yours and I dont feel it your way --- "multiple movies sharing the tag". PA 1 would have been good if it had not messed up while hitting the box office. It had shown 3 different endings in different theaters. Plus the release of further series made it look more unreal. *Also mikah ""supposedly dead"" in part 1 was seen at public places.*



u mean to say 'Mikah' shud have died in reality....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ~blank misconceptional post ~


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 26, 2012)

Just saw
*That Girl in Yellow Boots*

9/10


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2012)

No words can describe my excitement for *Cloud Atlas:*



Will watch it soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2012)

Dude, you've some misconceptions about these "mocumentary". In the same line I hope you are yet to watch "District 9", "Trollhunter", "Thale", "The Tunnel", "Rec", "Rec:2" and obviously "V/H/S... 

Mocumentary is a way of filming, don't just think everything is true and IDK how you got the misconception that every director would go this far to hide their actors for over a year. And, neither did the producers/director of "BWP"

*Moonrise Kingdom 7/10*

A very interesting start with awesome cinematography (My pick for this year's Oscar in the same category) but a shaky ending.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, you've some misconceptions about these "mocumentary". In the same line I hope you are yet to watch "District 9", "Trollhunter", "Thale", "The Tunnel", "Rec", "Rec:2" and obviously "V/H/S...
> 
> Mocumentary is a way of filming, don't just think everything is true and IDK how you got the misconception that every director would go this far to hide their actors for over a year. And, neither did the producers/director of "BWP"



he must have thought like that bcoz they say in the start "Based on True events/story...."


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> he must have thought like that bcoz they say in the start "Based on True events/story...."



Googled and found out --- pa series = mockumentary ..... Till now I thought the pa series was tried to pose off as a documentary and hence proposed hibernation.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> No -- atleast the bwp claims it to be the original footage. And that makes it a documentary and not a mockumentary.


He bhagwan!!!

Did you watch "Cloverfield" even that says based on true story and "REC" says from the archive of military! They all 'claim' to be original and that is how and why its called 'mockumentary'!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean to say 'Mikah' shud have died in reality....


~blank misconceptional post ~



rhitwick said:


> Did you watch "Cloverfield" even that says based on true story and "REC" says from the archive of military! They all 'claim' to be original and that is how and why its called 'mockumentary'!



The way they filmed bwp it seemed less of a mockumentary... errr... i pretty much always knew what a mockumentary meant ---- just that i thought pa series and bw pjct were tried to be projected as docs. Instead of true events, I had a pitcure in my mind that they claimed to show the real footage. lol. But now I know.

Also rec and cloverfield were obvious mocks. That way do you think i watched PaAN SINGH TOMAR as a doc ?? LOL. My misconception between doc and mock was restricted to pa series and bwp.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 26, 2012)

madagascar 3- 8/10


----------



## Neo (Oct 27, 2012)

Student of the Year 6.5/10
Alia Bhatt is soooo sexy


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cloud Atlas. Wonderful movie, I ll admit i didn't understand some of the parts, but its not as complicated as one might think. Second watch is a must.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 28, 2012)

Chakravyuh : 9 / 10


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

Some nice movies I watched after seeing "recommended" here in this forum...

A moment to remember
Heavenly forest
Hello Ghost
Ing...
Joint security area
The secret world of arietty
My little bride
Spirited away
My sisters keeper

Thank you...


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2012)

^^you watched a lot of Korean movies. There are other too. If you don't mind I an enlist those.


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2012)

went to see Cloud Atlas, too bad, had to leave hall during intermission, didn't check it was a ~3hr movie.

well, it looked good when i was in there, nice screenplay and scene choreography with 4 stories. at first felt a bit confusing, but as it started flowing the interconnections started to become clearer. just wish they showed subtitles, that would be much helpful to understand the flow for us. i noticed ppl in hall getting frustrated, such a brain /**/ing movie. 

it looked like a better version of fountain, the stories were quite interesting except Xun Zhou's hair was a mess and those heavy smoking parts better had been shortened. not really a supporter of that. 

anyways, will try to see again for the second half at least, if i get chance.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Simon pegg's Ultimate Hot Fuzz (2007) - IMDb - *10/10*
> Simply loved it.
> 
> Simon Pegg + Nick frost are best suited for Buddy films.



True .. but *Paul (2011)* is miserable.. The Writers are Simon Pegg, Nick Frost ..


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^you watched a lot of Korean movies. There are other too. If you don't mind I an enlist those.



Actually you did it already... I bookmarked your post.  If there are more to it, please do add...


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2012)

^^ you can stay updated from asian wiki, it's a bit like east asian counterpart of imdb.

Asian Movies - AsianWiki

anyone seen ranma1/2 the movie or rurouni kenshin the live action movie ?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2012)

icebags said:


> went to see Cloud Atlas, too bad, had to leave hall during intermission, didn't check it was a ~3hr movie.
> 
> well, it looked good when i was in there, nice screenplay and scene choreography with 4 stories. at first felt a bit confusing, but as it started flowing the interconnections started to become clearer. just wish they showed subtitles, that would be much helpful to understand the flow for us. i noticed ppl in hall getting frustrated, such a brain /**/ing movie.
> 
> ...



It's pretty sad that you had to leave the movie in half. Although I might say you are lucky in respect that you will get another chance to understand the beginning if you try to get a second viewing.

I happen to catch the show today morning. And I am still trying to figure out parts of the story to the extent that I have spent about two hours now on IMDb discussion threads reading about Cloud Atlas and trying to find the connections between the six intertwined stories in the movie. (Yes, there were six of them, not four).

I haven't read the novel based on which Cloud Atlas is based on, but to the novel remarked as "Unfilmable" I think Wachowski's have done a great job. Visually the movie is stunning, and editing is very coherent and fluid. 

For me only problem was the highly accented dialogues. If only the movie was subbed I could have understood it more deeply 

The action part of the movie is little less then I expected. But nevertheless movie was intriguing to an extent that I might go for a second watch.


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2012)

^^ my bad. i kinda had the feeling that the 2 futuristic stories are same. 

i may not get to see that in hall, these "not-so popular movies" dont remain for more than a week and i probably wont get time before next saturday.  well well.

yah sub would be great, i remember they showing sub in "inception", which was very helpful.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

Run Lola Run - *10/10
*
The movie is all about, "How external factors influence a person in a situation, which will ends up in different consequences!" - thus hosts 3 endings for a simple story.
I hope, many saw this film already _ But my bad, i saw it yesterday.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2012)

*The Expendables 2 (2012) - 6.5/10*
Kinda OK movie....1 was much better


----------



## d3p (Oct 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Run Lola Run - *10/10
> *
> The movie is all about, "How external factors influence a person in a situation, which will ends up in different consequences!" - thus hosts 3 endings for a simple story.
> I hope, many saw this film already _ But my bad, i saw it yesterday.



Original Movie was made in Deutsch [German] & the name was *Lola Rent*. Good movie will lot of possible alternative endings.


----------



## R2K (Oct 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Ragini MMS is not a porn...watch it once if u haven't...



LOL... He is kinda right...Actually its about a ghost screwing up the plan of a guy who is trying to make porn. 
The movie would have been kinda what he thought if the ghost didn't interrupt in the middle.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 29, 2012)

Watched 2 movies last week .
Ted 2012    :  8/10 Nice funny movie with vulgar jokes . Good to see a teddy bear swearing and humping . Saw it with GF , not a family movie .
Cloud Atlas  :   7/10      I have also read the book earlier and hence understood it , some people might not get it at the first attempt . Book was far better , director could have done better to avoid the confusion .


----------



## Renny (Oct 29, 2012)

*The Raid Redemption* (2011): 6.5/10

Pretty good Indonesian action flick, better than the current action movies.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2012)

just watched cloud atlas
gonna read the book, some bits were very well done, but overall felt the movie tried to cover too much ground and the screenplay was a little shoddy and confusing
still, could understand what was in the book by looking at the movie, but that was only because have read Black Swan Green, another book by the same author... 
expected more from the makers of the matrix and perfume 
looking forward to the strugglers (marathi) and skyfall


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ My thoughts were the same.
Looks like we expected from Wachowskis a bit more.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2012)

need to process it a bit more, maybe watch it again 
David Mitchell's works don't exactly read like movies, there are some bits you simply cannot show on screen, one favorite line of mine is "A cow of an awkward pause mooed", that stuff cannot translate easily to screen, so think the Wachowskis and Tykwer had their work cut out. Stand out performance was by Hugo Weaving, rocked all his roles to perfection


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you really wanna laugh for a certain period than 
Ali G Lindahouse
Bruno m
Borat
The dictator 
 are a certain watch


----------



## a_medico (Oct 30, 2012)

^^ Did you really find Bruno funny?


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2012)

Haven't watched Ali G Lindahouse.
But I certainly *won't* recommend Bruno, apart from Borat & Dictator!


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

5 Centimeters Per Second.  Awesome piece of work. ))


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys how would be *Mirrors* Unrated? Does unrated mean that there maybe some nudity which may not be there in the Rated one? 
Gore and Violence if it's more compared to rated one then it should be fine.


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2012)

^ Unrated - It just means, censor board didn't rate that version. You will get some extra scenes which was removed in the rated version. As far as this movie Mirror is concern there won't be huge difference between rated and unrated, I guess.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2012)

It is censor board. Not sensor board.


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2012)

Krow said:


> It is censor board. Not sensor board.



    reading too much about digital camera have made that happened...


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyway, censor board sense with their senses, to censor the scenes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2012)

*Audition (2001) - 7/10*
Nice horror movie...gets confusing towards the end..


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2012)

watched cloud atlas again
could watch very carefully and attentively, there was no one else in the hall
the censor board messages interrupted the movie very badly, and there are jarring cuts in some important bits, as well as some bits being blurred out... so basically need to wait for DVD for catching the entire movie
this is a very different kind of movie
they have done something different, some bits they speak a modified version of english, which was well done
references to Soylent Green and 1984


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ what messages and what cuts? .. tell me about it without spoilers.... yet to watch the movie.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2012)

^there are three montages in the film, one at the start it is the title sequence, one is a dream sequence, and one at the climax of the movie... (which is not at the end, about an hour before the end) this last one mixes dream sequences and real sequences across space and time, along with sequences that are caught on film or broadcasted within the movieverse... this is the one time you hear the cloud atlas sextet (also composed within the movie) and there are 2-3 cuts in this sequence, so you cannot hear the whole track, and you miss a bit of what is happening, and what they do show you is too fast to make sense because of the cuts 
then there are a bunch of shots where something gruesome is about to happen and you are left guessing whether they will actually show it or not
one of these gory sequences were blurred out, several sequences of nudity are blurred out (suspect some were cut outright), and then there is a scrawl on the movie saying smoking is injurious to health every time someone smokes on screen... this is pretty frequent, and at random times, even if one guy is holding a pipe in a room full of people

worst part was having to see two different versions of the breaking dawn trailer


----------



## Makx (Oct 31, 2012)

I haven't seen any chuck norris movie, any good ones worth watching?


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2012)

Makx said:


> I haven't seen any chuck norris movie, any good ones worth watching?


^ Expendables 2


----------



## Makx (Oct 31, 2012)

seen that only 
any good movies? since chuck norris jokes are so famous


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2012)

^chuck norris facts, not chuck norris joke 
Delta Force? only one I can remember... 
try The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension, full of ridiculous jokes, the hero is a brain surgeon, a rocket scientist and a rock star as well... no Norris tho


----------



## Makx (Oct 31, 2012)

oops my bad, sorry, it is chuck norris facts and not jokes 
will try those movies...


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2012)

The Expendables - 6.2/10
The Da Vinci Code - 6.5/10


----------



## quagmire (Nov 1, 2012)

Great thread..!!
My first post in this thread..

Movies to *Watch with your Friends * (In no particular order)

*Accepted* - Very Enjoyable movie. Awesome duo - Jonah Hill and Justin Long.
*21 Jump Street* - Great comedy. Couldn't stop laughing till the end..
*Pineapple Express* - Seth Rogen is my favourite comedy actor.
*I love You, Man* - Paul Rudd and Jason Segel .. Excellent pair.
*American Pie (all 7)* - Yeah perverted.. But  who cares when you are with friends.
*Superhero Movie* - Spoof of the movie Spiderman.
*Meet the Spartans* - Spoof of the movie 300.
*Chronicle* - Interesting, although I dont like movies with such cinematography. (Like Cloverfield)
*Superbad* - Watch it for Jonah Hill and Michael Cera.
*Scott Pilgrim vs. the World* - Havent read the book , but I can assure its a fun movie.
*The Cabin The Woods* - One of the horror movies I have seen with a company and liked it.
*50/50* - Complex movie about a person with cancer.Liked Joseph Gordon-Levitt's performance in this.
*(500) Days of Summer* - Joseph Gordon-Levitt , Zooey Deschanel. Just loved this movie.In my top 10 favorite movies.
*High Fidelity* - One of the most memorable performances by John Cusack.
*The 40 Year Old Virgin* - Big fan of Steve Carell after this movie.
*Bad Boys 1&2* - Comedy + Action + Will Smith = Blockbuster.
*Avengers* - Pure Action and mid blowing VFX.
*30 Minutes or Less* - Jesse Eisenberg , Aziz Ansari. Above average comedy.
*The Social Network* - Thats why you have to watch it with your friends.
*Hangover 1& 2* - When friends are around comedy goes to a different level like this one.

Guys I was wondering , is there a thread for TV Series (all genres) like this..?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> Guys I was wondering , is there a thread for TV Series (all genres) like this..?


Its still on the first page of "chit-chat"


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 1, 2012)

Watched Skyfall today . Good bond movie . Starts with a bang but slows down in the middle .  You wont see many of the bonds high tech instruments in this one as a result it doesnt feel like a spy movie . There are not many twists in the story as the previous movies and hence its rather predictable .  Good one time watch  . My rating      8/10
One question  -  Why does bond gets to sleep with all the actress in the movie ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> One question  -  Why does bond gets to sleep with all the actress in the movie ?



because he's f c king BOND!!!


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 2, 2012)

Coach Carter (2005) - IMDb  *7/10* Nice movie,Samuel L. Jackson at his best.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2012)

Horror movies that critics are afraid to watch,



Spoiler



Q: Time for a Halloween confession: name a movie you've never watched because you're afraid it will be too scary.

The critics' answers:

Alan Zilberman, Brightest Young Things/Tiny Mix Tapes:

"I only avoid horror movies when I think they'll be too disgusting. I'll never watch 'The Human Centipede,' for example, or 'A Serbian Film.'"

Mark Young, Sound on Sight/New York Movie Klub:

"This is a tough one, because I tend to pride myself on a strong stomach and willingness to sit through any scary movie (even if I have to cover my eyes on occasion). However, there is one particular thing that I simply can't stand to see on screen, or even think about. Rather than describe it, I will simply say that I've never seen 'Salo, or the 120 Days of Sodom' for exactly the same reason that I refused to watch 'The Help.'"

Chase Whale, Next Movie/Twitch/Film.com:

"If I were 12, I would have a pile of movies ('Candyman' and 'A Nightmare on Elm Street,' to name a few), but at 29, nothing comes to mind that I'm too scared to watch. That said, I won't watch movies with a lot of gore because that carnage sticks with me and I can't eat a pepperoni pizza without thinking about a prolapsed anus."

Andrew Welch, Adventures in Cinema:

"The one movie I’ve always been too afraid to watch is 'The Exorcist.' 'Creepy,' I think I can handle, and even 'spine-tingling' to a certain point. But we’re talking about one of the most terrifying movies ever made here, and 'terrifying' is something I just won’t do."

Scott Weinberg, Twitch/Movies.com:

"'Sex and the City 2.'"

Anne-Katrin Titze, Eye For Film:

"'Snakes on a Plane,' because the concept is so scary, it doesn't even matter what the filmmaker does with it. Think of the most frightening scene in the closing night film of the 50th New York Film Festival, 'Flight,' combined with the opening night film, 'Life of Pi.' John Gatins, a terrified flyer, and the writer of 'Flight,' told me that Zemeckis, who is a pilot, took him up in a plane and wanted to work on the crash scene, while in the air. Ang Lee, on the other hand, said he had four Bengal tigers to play Richard Parker, in the little boat on the ocean, in 3-D, no less. But I would go to see 'Tigers on a Plane.'"

Andreas Stoehr, Pussy Goes Grrr:

"For a lover of horror movies, 'too scary' sounds less like a threat than an incentive. If I'm told that a movie is unwatchably violent or disgusting, my response tends to be a curious 'Oh, really...?' That said, certain subject matters do strike preemptive fear into my heart: terminal illness, nuclear war, 'real world' stuff like that. As a result, I've yet to watch 'Threads' or 'Testament,' and don't know if I'll ever see 'Collapse,' the 2009 documentary about peak oil. I have enough debilitating anxiety in my life; I don't need movies about global catastrophe adding to it. (Special mention goes to 'Irreversible' and 'Men Behind the Sun,' both of which sound utterly nauseating. I'll still probably see them someday, however, because dear-god-what-is-wrong-with-me.)"

Josh Spiegel, Mousterpiece Cinema/Sound on Sight:

"My answer is Tobe Hooper’s 'The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.' I don’t love horror films on the whole, though I’ve seen more than I realized (or at least, I’ve seen more beloved or well-liked horror movies). And though I was unfortunate enough to see the execrable and disgusting 2003 remake, I haven’t seen the 1974 original. There are a few reasons -- I’m sure the original isn’t as excessively gory as the redo, I really can’t stand tons of blood and guts in movies, for example -- but I will admit that some part of the concept freaks me out. The idea of a road trip going sour, of driving in some rural area, having no help available, and being beset upon by evil forces, is a foolish fear to have, but one I constantly harbor when I go on a long drive. One day, maybe when I know I’ll never drive anywhere again, I may check this out, but it’s not happening anytime soon."

Jason Shawhan, Nashville Scene/Interface 2037:

"I've not been afraid to watch a film because it would be too scary since around Junior High. I will avoid films that from what I've been told would be too disgusting ('Cannibal Holocaust,' 'Men Behind The Sun' -- I don't go for actual animal slaughter as an atmospheric effect)."

Katey Rich, Cinema Blend:

"For a long time the answer to this was 'An Inconvenient Truth,' because I totally didn't think I could handle a movie that laid out just how ****ed we are in terms of global warming. I eventually watched it and dealt with the existential terror, but I think I've spent up all my courage about scary movies, because now I avoid all of them, documentary or not."

Jordan Raup, The Film Stage:

"I'm usually down for anything scary, but it is the gratuitous, disturbing horror films that I usually avoid -- 'A Serbian Film,' 'The Human Centipede,' etc."



Read full article here : The Criticwire Survey: Movies You're Afraid to Watch | Criticwire


----------



## abhidev (Nov 2, 2012)

Watched '*Skyfall*' yesterday...and frankly it wasn't that impressive as I thought it would be when i saw the trailers n all....it is more about the core story of James bond than just an action flick. All in all a good movie as I am Daniel Craig(James Bond) fan than Pierce Brosnan fan. Some action sequences were really good and loved the music. *7.5/10*


----------



## Makx (Nov 2, 2012)

I was disappointed when I first saw The Exorcist, I didn't find it horrifying at all but an adult comedy  and some gore...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2012)

*American Pie Reunion (2012) - 7/10*
one of the best in series....really njoyable 

*TED (2012) - 6.5/10*
nice movie with simple plot...dialogues are funny


----------



## R2K (Nov 2, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> One question  -  Why does bond gets to sleep with all the actress in the movie ?



I have no idea..  He has been doing that for ages now.


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2012)

Digit once provided _Rashomon _in its DVD.
Does Anyone know which month, it belonged to?

No prob. Found it on_ *Dec.2011*_


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

They should have used Adele's song for the final Skyfall action sequence. I didn't really like that movie, just didn't have one liners as good as Casino Royale and the only slightly hot woman has a brief role.

I'm glad Bond movies have moved away from unreal gadgets, but I'm not sure if Bond being more like Batman is a good idea.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 4, 2012)

Watched 

*Skyfall 6.5/10 
Student Of the year 7.0/10
chakravyuh 8/10*


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2012)

Makx said:


> I was disappointed when I first saw The Exorcist, I didn't find it horrifying at all but an adult comedy  and some gore...



When was it released u know? That's y it is not so horrifying. See these movies and evil dead series at that age point of view. classic movies are always epic


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2012)

*Skyfall 6/10*

First shock when the title was showing, I noticed its rated as "U/A"!!! Bond movie 'U/A' in India why...how???? Did we see any censored version?

Review,
First let me point out what we don't get from it,

>Story. I guess everyone is following "Salman Khan" now. Put action and only action in a movie, few slow-mo shots of hero appearing etc and you got a blockbuster.
>Bond gadgets
>Bond girl. At least the way we are used to see 'em till this movie appeared.
>Villain's plan. Until now, in all bond movies villains had some outrageous plans to either conquer world or destroy it. Here the his intelligence, resources are wasted on petty mission. 
>Style and action. When Daniel Craig happened we lost the conventional Bond but got a tougher Bond. Here he rarely got chance to fight.

What we got,
>Acting of Javier Bardem as 'Silva'.
>Initial chase sequence. Still not up to the mark of "Bourne" but pretty good.

The movie seemed incomplete on lot of aspects. I know you won't listen to my advice but if you ask me, wait for the blue ray release.


----------



## ashintomson (Nov 5, 2012)

7.5 - Skyfall


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Skyfall 6/10*
> 
> First shock when the title was showing, I noticed its rated as "U/A"!!! Bond movie 'U/A' in India why...how???? Did we see any censored version?
> 
> ...



yea even I felt the movie was incomplete...also Bond arrived only at the end of any crisis and instead of saving others, others were saving him


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Skyfall 6/10*
> The movie seemed incomplete on lot of aspects. I know you won't listen to my advice but if you ask me, wait for the blue ray release.



lol, nope, gonna go catch now

just back. liked the roles of the new Q, Moneypenny, and Mallory still +1 to Skip.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2012)

*Skyfall* ..... To begin with if people are looking for Typical Bond Action/Gadgets .... they are gonna be hugely disappointed. Anyhow the gadget gimmicky that had plagued the pre Daniel Craig movies was already been slowly removed since the first iteration of Craig's 007, however what for me was more ; how shall I put it ; _different_ was how low on action, and heavy on drama/emotions this movie was. I can positively say that M and Bond shared the most screen time in this movie, (and there was a reason, not spilling out here as a spoiler). Another thing typical of Bond trademark movie is the improvisation that was missing all together, sure he was able to device plans of escape but that didnt seem to be any thing special. *Casino Royal* nailed it with just the opening chase sequence ....... 

Coming to positives, ........ I likes the introduction of Q, and I was not surprised to see that the makers of this movie clearly knew that gadgets are no longers Bond's, virtue, with Q aptly and funnly putting .... "*What do you expect, exploding Pens ........ we dont do that anymore"* .... I personally enjoyed that. Next were the dialogues witty, charming and funny kept the whole premises interesting. Last but not the least, *Javier Bardem* as the villain, I enjoyed him, how ever again people who have seen him in *No country for old men* would agree that, as a villain here in Skyfall, director was not even able to touch 5% of his performance what he gave in NCFOM, there he is just phenomenal and send shivers down your spine with his chilling, cold and ruthless performance. 

Anyway all in all it was not my one of the good Daniel Craig movies as Bond, but still worthy enough to applaud it.............*6.8/10*


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2012)

^You didn't mention things you didn't like.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ No improvisation, too less action .... were few that I did mention ....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2012)

@Zangetsu and others


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2012)

^which genre???


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2012)

Trailer dekhke pata nahi chala?...tera fav!

*Brave 6/10*

The story has no meaning, no message. Good animation but has a very similar set-up as "How to train your Dragon"


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2012)

*Safety not guaranteed 6.5/10*

A bit told in a serious tone. Does not answer few questions. Got bored half the time. Liked few lines though.


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2012)

*Skyfall 5/10*

I didn't find anything good, other than the Adele Skyfall Theme Song.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2012)

*The Fearless Vampire Killers 6.5/10*

Its a Roman Polanski movie where he acted too.

Ummm, it might be from his initial days , not much great in story but his knack of choosing quirky subjects can be seen. I guess he fitted his role perfectly.

Al in all, an average comedy including vampires. If you are a Polanski fan, you could give it a try.

In other news,



> David Yates, the director of the last four Harry Potter films, has finally committed to his next project — and we’re told it will be a big-screen adaptation of Edgar Rice Burroughs’s Tarzan at Warner Bros. Pictures.


Read full article *here*


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2012)

Any Hayao Miyazaki fans here?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Any Hayao Miyazaki fans here?


Not a fan, really.
But was very much impressed with his "Spirited away" and "Howl's moving castle".


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just completed watching juro dreams in sushi..  Nice motivational movie...  Strongly recommended...


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2012)

I like Last Action Hero. Underrated gem in which Hollywood mocks itself. Arnold Schwarzenegger is in it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2012)

Source Code. ok. 6.8/10.

Bolt. 6.7/10. I like Mitten's voice over and acting.

Megamind 6.7/10.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> Source Code. ok. 6.8/10.





Spoiler



In the end,why didn't he send a message to his dad


----------



## Vivek788 (Nov 9, 2012)

hmm as with all forum topics of this nature.. i can't find any new stuff which I might have missed.. it is a friggin 500+ pages of movie recommendations and comments  back to my original sources...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2012)

*Brave 6/10* nice animation

*The watch 5/10* some scenes are really funny


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

I liked Skyfall. 10/10. Change from the norm.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> Source Code. ok. 6.8/10.



It is good.


----------



## R2K (Nov 11, 2012)

The Watch (2012) - IMDb

7/10
Not the best comedy movie but definitely worth a watch.
Saw it just because I'm a big fan of Richard Ayoade ( from IT crowd )


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/x0dtg.jpg

In this scene everyone is wearing a mask but Bruce isn't,maybe because 'Bruce Wayne' is his mask ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2012)

*Pumpkinhead (1988) - 6.5/10*
I wud have scared if I had seen this movie as a Kid 
nice horror of revenge

*Dead Snow (2009) - 6/10*
This is Norwegian movie...
scary at start then funny in the end...
Zombie u like do watch this one


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2012)

Rakht Charitra 1 - 5/10
Rakht Charitra 2 - below average. 3/10
Paan Singh Tomar - 5.2/10 



axes2t2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the end,why didn't he send a message to his dad


Somehow the concept itself is flawed. That mirror thing was not convincing. Urban vampire.



Krow said:


> It is good.


ok.


----------



## Windows (Nov 12, 2012)

Skyfall 8/10
My first bond movie at the big screen. 
It did get a little boring in the middle, but anyhow I found it a good watch. Sci-Fi gadgets missing, rest was pretty cool.

Skyfall 8/10
My first bond movie at the big screen. 
It did get a little boring in the middle, but anyhow I found it a good watch. Sci-Fi gadgets missing, rest was pretty cool.

Also, I don't usually watch horror movies. Could you guys please recommend some movies that'll let me ease into this genre.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> In this scene everyone is wearing a mask but Bruce isn't,maybe because 'Bruce Wayne' is his mask ??



nicely said. the mask thing seemed hereditary.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 12, 2012)

watched *'Ted' 6/10 *... the Teddy bear animation and voice over is really good...a good one time watch.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> maybe because 'Bruce Wayne' is his mask ??



Not may be, it is his mask. Remember Rachel's line at the end of Batman Begins?



> Rachel Dawes: But then I found out about your mask.
> Bruce Wayne: Batman's just a symbol, Rachel.
> Rachel Dawes: [Rachel touches Bruce's face] No, *this* is your mask. Your real face is the one that criminals now fear. The man I loved - the man who vanished - he never came back at all. But maybe he's still out there, somewhere. Maybe some day, when Gotham no longer needs Batman, I'll see him again.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 13, 2012)

A Serbian Film 8/10

Pleasantville 8.5/10

Mulholland Dr 9/10

Primer (?/?)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest 9.5/10

Rosemary's Baby 8/10

Donnie Darko 8.5/10

Dream 9.5/10 ( Kim-ki Duk film )


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 13, 2012)

anyone?.... Is there any sequel of the movie 300.....
This is sparta

anyone?.... Is there any sequel of the movie 300.....
This is sparta


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> A Serbian Film 8/10



OK....

The movie was banned in UK film festival even after 36 cuts.


----------



## webgenius (Nov 13, 2012)

Watched Machete. My rating: 4.5/10.

This movie is about illegal immigrants from Mexico in US and how the revolution tries to do justice to these immigrants. If you like bollywood movies with lot of action, you'll feel right at home with this movie 

PS: This movie has lot of nudity and violence. Not the kind of movie to watch your family.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2012)

Dobhi Ghat - 7/10


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2012)

Jab tak hai jaan - 6/10 mere jaan nikaaldi


----------



## Jripper (Nov 14, 2012)

Moonrise Kingdom 10/10


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 14, 2012)

Watched *Skyfall*. Not sure what rating to give. After watching the movie felt something was missing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2012)

*Troll Hunter (2010) - 7.5/10*
Spectacular movie...those who liked Cloverfield,rec,blairwitch type of movies will like this too 
*

Hey guys,
should I make a thread for Gory & Horror Movies?*


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Troll Hunter (2010) - 7.5/10*
> Spectacular movie...those who liked Cloverfield,rec,blairwitch type of movies will like this too


Good movie for a low budget one. I liked the scene where they hid in the caves and one of the troll releases air.


----------



## Makx (Nov 14, 2012)

The Life of David Gale 9/10
7.4 on imbd The Life of David Gale (2003) - IMDb
Rotten Tomato critics gave it 19% rating, dunno why they hated it so much...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2012)

Watched 
TED 6/10
The Grey 7/10
Minority Report 9/10


----------



## webgenius (Nov 14, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Watched
> TED 6/10
> The Grey 7/10
> Minority Report 9/10



I really enjoyed Watching "The Grey". Liam Neeson has done exceedingly well in this movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 15, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> OK....
> 
> The movie was banned in UK film festival even after 36 cuts.



Is there an uncut version available  
I would have given more rating but it's not upto the mark of following films .


The Human Centipede First Sequence  9.5/10

The Human Centipede Full Sequence    11/10


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2012)

*Son of Sardar 6/10. *
Disappointing to see Ajay Devgn repeatedly doing these kind of movies. Movie was watchable only coz of the lead actor's performance otherwise nothing much to talk about.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2012)

*Funny Games (1997) - 8/10*
This movie is not at all funny...seriously disturbing and brilliant 

*Kalevet (2010) - 7/10*
very interesting and good movie...the sequence of events linked is nice.
do watch it 

*Dead Alive (1992) - 8/10 *
The most gory,bloody & yuckiest movie I have ever seen that also directed by _"Peter Jackson"_
it has lots of comedy & gore...really enjoyable.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2012)

Hills have eyes. (Action-Horror) - 8.5/10. Good movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2012)

*Aftermath (1994) -6.5/10*
This is a short 30mins movie with no dialogues....and definitely not for weak hearted (not kidding)


----------



## a_medico (Nov 17, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises* - Good entertaining movie, but obvious comparisons with TDK makes it fall short of the expectations. Bane's voice matches Joker's, but overall impact is not at effective as the Joker. But still he made a good villain.

*Falling Overnight *- Watched in second time. This one's the real dark-horse for me this year. Very simple movie, yet so touching. Will appeal to only selected few. Rest might find it slow and boring.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ Did you watched TDKR now ???


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 17, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Did you watched TDKR now ???



Obviously..the blu ray version leaked on the internet two days ago. Shame really, Nolan's movies are meant to be watched on the IMAX screen.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2012)

A Serbian Film - 9.5/10. Definitely a watch. Goriest movie (concept wise) ever I have seen. Now I can know why it was banned.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Nov 17, 2012)

aint any good movie that i've already seen? Need some recommendation on some rare, underrated gem.. like Cashback, Elizabeth town, awake..


----------



## a_medico (Nov 17, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Did you watched TDKR now ???



Yes. Had been avoiding reading discussions on TDKR, just to avoid reading spoilers.

Coming to IMAX - How costly is the IMAX camera? Because imdb says that second time an IMAX camera was broken on the sets of Nolan/Batman movie.


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2012)

TED - 8/10

A good weekend movie. Ted,the bear played the role of a real buddy and its AI was extra0rdinary!!
I see a different Mark Wahlberg in this movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 17, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Obviously..the blu ray version leaked on the internet two days ago. Shame really, Nolan's movies are meant to be watched on the IMAX screen.



So, Did you watch it in IMAX , pls tell how is the experience watching in IMAX as I dont have it in my city .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 17, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> So, Did you watch it in IMAX , pls tell how is the experience watching in IMAX as I dont have it in my city .



Bane's introduction with Gotham's reckoning playing in the background...ULTRA GOOSEBUMPS!!! I still cannot forget how amazing that scene was on the IMAX screen  you have no idea what you had missed.

Man of steel will be on IMAX next year, make sure you watch it over there, its worth every single rupee


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ I have every frickin idea what I missed . LOL  BTW, How much does a ticket cost .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 17, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ I have every frickin idea what I missed .



Not until you experience it




> BTW, How much does a ticket cost .



250rs here in Prasadz, hyderabad. I guess that's the lowest in the country.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 17, 2012)

Well thanks for the info about pricing ... Its a shame that I would never be able to watch TDK / TDKR in IMAX


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 17, 2012)

rajatgod512 said:


> Its a shame that i would never be able to watch tdk / tdkr in imax



man of steel!!!!!!!

I'm shocked nobody on this forum hasn't even taken that name, nobody excited for Superman?

*screencrave.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/man-of-steel-la-3-30-12.jpg

*2.bp.blogspot.com/--n32r7P88H8/UAJzX1vXLaI/AAAAAAAAAdA/ubrgu2FpM4s/s1600/superman-man-of-steel.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ I am waiting for this movie from what last year (when I heard Nolan was Involved) . I was really impressed with Comic Con footage I found on youtube and the teaser they showed with Rises .But Hey , Sup isnt BATMAN and there wouldnt be an IMAX in my city anytime soon ,forget JUNE 2013.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ I am waiting for this movie from what last year (when I heard Nolan was Involved) . I was really impressed with Comic Con footage I found on youtube and the teaser they showed with Rises .But Hey , Sup isnt BATMAN and there wouldnt be an IMAX in my city anytime soon ,forget JUNE 2013.



Nolan was the reason this movie even got greenlit. Its basically Goyer's idea/story/script, Nolan probably worked a little on the story, convinced WB to get the movie going, and chose Zack Snyder for the director's role 

Oh yeah, the Comic Con footage was mind blowing, I can imagine Bryan Singer's face already lol!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Coming to IMAX - How costly is the IMAX camera? Because imdb says that second time an IMAX camera was broken on the sets of Nolan/Batman movie.



Its quite expensive , One IMAX Camera was broken while filming the highway/tunnel chase scene in The Dark Knight , there were just 4 of them in the world . One more was broken in Filming of The Dark Knight Rises by the Catwoman stunt double when she was riding on the batpod. Obviously there were more number of IMAX camera in the world by then .


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2012)

*Jab Tak Hai Jaan
Fan rating 8/10
Critics rating 7/10*

Full review posted here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1787168


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Jab Tak Hai Jaan
> Fan rating 8/10
> Critics rating 7/10*
> 
> ...


i dunno why you overrate movies like Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Ra.One and Rockstar??


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jab Tak Hai Jaan: Screenplay- 8/10, story- 2/10.. Another bollywood movie with terrible script and incredible casting.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

None watched "Son of Sardar"?

*newindianexpress.com/incoming/article597715.ece/ALTERNATES/w460/SonofSardar-P-E.jpg
How is this, even possible??


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Jab Tak Hai Jaan: Screenplay- 8/10, story- 2/10.. Another bollywood movie with terrible script and incredible casting.



Yes another idiotic story waste of time. I think anything ll do if srk, one love story and 2 heroines are involved. Stupid waste of time and money.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2012)

ico said:


> i dunno why you overrate movies like Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Ra.One and Rockstar??



Point of view....have you heard about that?

And, i can defend Ra.One anyday. Shall we open a new thread for that discussion?


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

We should atleast appreciate the VFX of Ra.One..
It's far better than any Indian-techy movie, ever made.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2012)

ico said:


> i dunno why you overrate movies like Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Ra.One and Rockstar??



bcoz of SRK in both movies...



Gearbox said:


> We should atleast appreciate the VFX of Ra.One..
> It's far better than any Indian-techy movie, ever made.


Ya VFX was good but failed to make an impact on audience...plot was poor


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> And, i can defend Ra.One anyday. Shall we open a new thread for that discussion?



SRK fanboy? Admit it, Ra.One is one terrible movie. Good vfx don't make good movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> SRK fanboy? Admit it, Ra.One is one terrible movie. Good vfx don't make good movies.


Yes SRK fanboy.

Ra.One had better script than most bollywood blockbuster and obviously better than "Ek tha tiger". I admit it was bad in script side but at least SRK dared to venture in some forbidden zone. You know like "RGV ki Aag" most people bashed 'Ra.One" without seeing it!

:sigh: most superhero movies from hollywood tend to have similar plotline but they excel on VFX and action choreography. VFX in Ra.One was good but not at par with international level and if only the action choreography were a bit better it would have gained few respect from critics.
For me a superhero movie consists of two things VFX and boss fights. Ra.One lacked in these two but not failed.

I'm a fanboy and I love all his movies. Non-fanboys could atleast appreciate his try.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Yes SRK fanboy.
> 
> Ra.One had better script than most bollywood blockbuster and obviously better than "Ek tha tiger". I admit it was bad in script side but at least SRK dared to venture in some forbidden zone. You know like "RGV ki Aag" most people bashed 'Ra.One" without seeing it!
> 
> ...



That's all good, but a bad movie is a bad movie. And I'm sure Ra.One could have been a real good movie if it wasn't so pretentious.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2012)

lol...this is getting interesting.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah... much more interesting than the movie itself.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

But a late conversation...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Yes SRK fanboy.
> 
> Ra.One had better script than most bollywood blockbuster and obviously better than "Ek tha tiger". I admit it was bad in script side but at least SRK dared to venture in some forbidden zone. You know like "RGV ki Aag" most people bashed 'Ra.One" without seeing it!
> 
> ...




If that is the case then Superhero movies like The Dark Knight which hardly had any major vfx (other than Dent's Face) or any major Boss Fight would not qualify as a great movie.  

I am not Bashing RA.ONE (as I havent seen it) , I am just pointing out one of your statement.


----------



## roady (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of indian movies but i dunno why i wasted my time watching JTHJ.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> If that is the case then Superhero movies like The Dark Knight which hardly had any major vfx (other than Dent's Face) or any major Boss Fight would not qualify as a great movie.
> 
> I am not Bashing RA.ONE (as I havent seen it) , I am just pointing out one of your statement.


Dude, have you seen *"Watchmen"* ? Its the grand-dad of such dark and thought-provoking superhero movies. And TDK lacked major VFX...what was the chase sequence then? And what worked for TDK was a neat story and a tight screenplay. Ra.One lacked both of these which I've already told...I've even already told these when I first reviewed this on TDF.

TDK or no TDK, superhero movies to me are for pure win of good over evil and while doing so loads of action and 'Superheroic' moments. The moments could be built up with help of technology or in cases brilliant thrillers or showing something unseen till date. Just to elaborate my point I'm gonna name "Inception"...if you look back what you have seen in that movie or what the story was you would find yourself searching for it but Inception cashed on brilliant film-making, good screenplay and 100% on uniqueness.

I go to watch superhero movies to enjoy and have that childish fun of seeing my hero win. I missed it in "Ra.One". And that is my complain on Ra.One...I could not enjoy it. 

I've told this to "Sam9S" once and saying again. No movie is all bad or a zero rater...if you dissect any of your personal worst movie you would find at least one or two points which you can appreciate.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> TDK lacked major VFX...what was the chase sequence then?



The Badpod sequence was all real, except for the Batpod ejection and flip.

And I didn't really understand the point behind bringing up Watchmen and Inception


----------



## theserpent (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok i agree with rithwik that Ra.1 Is better than Ek ta Flop...seriously why do people love ek ta tiger? It's the worst movie i ever saw, All salman movie released after ready are the worst movies i ever saw, Yes Even D2 will suck


----------



## R2K (Nov 18, 2012)

I did not watch the movie yet but whoever did the trailer of "Jab tak hai Jaan" did a good job. Real catchy stuff.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ok i agree with rithwik that Ra.1 Is better than Ek ta Flop...seriously why do people love ek ta tiger? It's the worst movie i ever saw, All salman movie released after ready are the worst movies i ever saw, Yes Even D2 will suck



Fans probably had the salmangasm. LOL!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 18, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, have you seen *"Watchmen"* ?



Yeah I watched Watchmen - The Director's Cut version a year back ,didn't like it though . Maybe its got to do something with Snyder (I didnt like 300 either) or the comic itself. I am expecting something better from Man of Steel. Yeah I say again TDK didnt have any MAJOR CGI scene unlike other superhero movie. But You cant just think it wouldn't have any of it every kind of film nowadays have CGI in them .I get your point about RA.ONE  with the storyline stuff , The main problem is that Bollywood movies do not have big budget like Hollywood Blockbuster to carry the vfx of such grand standard . Even though RA.ONE was made in about 150 or something crore , what is it in USD about 25 Million . Some very old movies like Superman (1978) had a budget of 55 million.


----------



## icebags (Nov 18, 2012)

watchmen was so sarcastic and dramatic, good story too. 7.5/10.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok Men. Let's end the battle and do some rating here.

Being There (1979) - IMDb - *10/10*

I had this movie for a long time and decided to give a try today. Was puzzled, because the movie is very old (1979)..
Watched and amazed by the screenplay and acting by the story's main character "Chauncey Gardiner", portrayed by Peter Sellers.

Plot goes like this..
Chance(main character) works for a wealthy man in Washington DC, from his childhood and he had no contact to the Outside world. All he knew was the TV in his room, Manor he worked for and the owner. One day, the wealthy man died and he was forced to walk out of the Manor by the owner's son, so that he can sell the manor. With no worldly knowledge, he wanders here and there and . . . . . . . . . . he grew up to the level, for the potential replacement of POTUS.

So, how's a man with NO worldly knowledge grew up to the top level. That's where the story lies.
Do give it a try, if you want to see a classic sort of movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

*Bad Taste (1987) - 7/10*
one hilarious comedy,horror & gory movie...directed by Peter Jackson and he also acted in this movie...
a must watch

*The Deadly Spawn (1983) - 6.5/10*
This movie is a little creepy initially specially the under basement scene and also a gory movie


----------



## digitfan (Nov 19, 2012)

ico said:


> i dunno why you overrate movies like Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Ra.One and Rockstar??



I agree with the first two but the last one was not that bad.It has a weird story but a good one.Or atleast they narrated the story well.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 19, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> None watched "Son of Sardar"?
> 
> *newindianexpress.com/incoming/article597715.ece/ALTERNATES/w460/SonofSardar-P-E.jpg
> How is this, even possible??



U didn't check my post I guess.



rhitwick said:


> *Jab Tak Hai Jaan
> Fan rating 8/10
> Critics rating 7/10*
> 
> ...


This is too much man. Fan's rating Vs Critics Rating!


ico said:


> i dunno why you overrate movies like Jab Tak Hai Jaan, Ra.One and Rockstar??


I haven't watched JTHJ so will wait before I comment on them. However the latter two are no that great. Period


Sandeep Roy said:


> Jab Tak Hai Jaan: Screenplay- 8/10, story- 2/10.. Another bollywood movie with terrible script and incredible casting.


Why don't you give the overall rating instead of Screenplay and Story Rating separate. 


rhitwick said:


> Point of view....have you heard about that?
> 
> And, i can defend Ra.One anyday. Shall we open a new thread for that discussion?


Sure please.


Gearbox said:


> We should atleast appreciate the VFX of Ra.One..
> It's far better than any Indian-techy movie, ever made.


Maybe.


Zangetsu said:


> bcoz of SRK in both movies...
> 
> 
> Ya VFX was good but failed to make an impact on audience...plot was poor





rhitwick said:


> Yes SRK fanboy.
> 
> Ra.One had better script than most bollywood blockbuster and obviously better than "Ek tha tiger". I admit it was bad in script side but at least SRK dared to venture in some forbidden zone. You know like "RGV ki Aag" most people bashed 'Ra.One" without seeing it!
> 
> ...


Even though I'm not a fan of either Salman Khan or Shahrukh Khan I would rather prefer Ek Tha Tiger over RA. ONE any day. However I also would agree with you that yes SRK did give it a try with RA. One. He tried something different true. Appreciate the effort. But it wasn't great.


cyborg47 said:


> That's all good, but a bad movie is a bad movie. And I'm sure Ra.One could have been a real good movie if it wasn't so pretentious.


^+100 to this


Skud said:


> yeah... much more interesting than the movie itself.


Absolutely agree


Gearbox said:


> But a late conversation...


Yep


R2K said:


> I did not watch the movie yet but whoever did the trailer of "Jab tak hai Jaan" did a good job. Real catchy stuff.


Really? 
Overall I generally like Rhitwick's recommendations etc but SRK Movies all of them well....


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> *Son of Sardar 6/10. *
> Disappointing to see Ajay Devgn repeatedly doing these kind of movies. Movie was watchable only coz of the lead actor's performance otherwise nothing much to talk about.



Got it. I find the poster itself, funny!


----------



## digitfan (Nov 19, 2012)

Ra one lacked 
1.Logic.(very very poor use of logic.would prefer Ek tha tiger any day over it)
2.Worst screenplay.
3.Some over acting.
4.Poor story.
Even ra one has only two songs which are good.Both sung by akon,
Where as ek tha tiger has more than two good songs.All of them sung by desi singers.Ek tha tiger wins.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 19, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Got it. I find the poster itself, funny!


Movie was funny as well but not that funny! Sad to see an actor like Ajay Devgn doing these kind of Mindless Comedy.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 19, 2012)

*The Descent* - Great

*The Descent 2* - Good but not Great


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2012)

^^First one is so much good.

Also watch The Ruins.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2012)

Censored cinema - in pictures | Film | guardian.co.uk



digitfan said:


> Ra one lacked
> 1.Logic.(very very poor use of logic.would prefer Ek tha tiger any day over it)
> 2.Worst screenplay.
> 4.Poor story.


Aren't these three things are same?


> 3.Some over acting.


'Some' is better than trash acting which everyone (including people who has never seen an SRK movie) complains about SRK and his movies.

So, only two aspects of the movie which you did not like.



> Even ra one has only two songs which are good.Both sung by akon,
> Where as ek tha tiger has more than two good songs.All of them sung by desi singers.Ek tha tiger wins.


I really liked songs of Ra.One.
Chammak Challo
Dildara
Criminal
(My fav) Bhare Naina
Music of 'Raftaarein'
And background score titled "I'm on"

There is hardly any song that is good in "Ek tha tiger". "Agent Vinod" which falls in same category as 'ETT' had some really catchy tune.



ajayritik said:


> This is too much man. Fan's rating Vs Critics Rating!


Well, I wrote what I felt and wrote a huge review to justify that. Read it if you want.



> I haven't watched JTHJ so will wait before I comment on them. However the latter two are no that great. Period


Point of view...again.



> Sure please.


Will you take part in it?


> Even though I'm not a fan of either Salman Khan or Shahrukh Khan I would rather prefer Ek Tha Tiger over RA. ONE any day. However I also would agree with you that yes SRK did give it a try with RA. One. He tried something different true. Appreciate the effort. But it wasn't great.
> 
> ^+100 to this


Dude, he tried. Learn to appreciate efforts.
If it were any run-of-the mill movie showing repetitive subject I would have never brought "effort" question here. 
In an interview he told, though "Ra.One" had made significant profit he was scared of the kind of criticism that movie received. He also told that he had no idea if Ra.One would ever have a sequel but he would lave to make one.
I would love to see a sequel. I'm a fanboy, its my duty but irrespective of that he already knows his faults from Ra.One and hopefully they would be fixed in sequel.



> Overall I generally like Rhitwick's recommendations etc but SRK Movies all of them well....


I don't know why few people do not like him and bash him so bad. May be its fashion now to hate SRK!


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2012)

^^that some pretty irrational justifications right there


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, he tried. Learn to appreciate efforts.




This should apply to every movies, actually to every person and every work out there. So there are no bad movies, no bad actors, no bad politicians, nothing's bad in the earth actually. All are 10/10 material. it's our point of view which makes us think something else. Everyone's making an effort.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> This should apply to every movies, actually to every person and every work out there. So there are no bad movies, no bad actors, no bad politicians, nothing's bad in the earth actually. All are 10/10 material. it's our point of view which makes us think something else. Everyone's making an effort.


Agree to that
^^+1


----------



## digibrush (Nov 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> This should apply to every movies, actually to every person and every work out there. So there are no bad movies, no bad actors, no bad politicians, nothing's bad in the earth actually. All are 10/10 material. it's our point of view which makes us think something else. Everyone's making an effort.



Well said.


----------



## digitfan (Nov 20, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Censored cinema - in pictures | Film | guardian.co.uk
> Aren't these three things are same?
> May be its fashion now to hate SRK!


Sorry no intention to insult you.But you made me confuse too thats why i searched again.They are not completely similar.

Logic:- A system of reasoning
screen·play :- The script for a movie, including descriptions of scenes and some camera directions.
story :- An account or recital of an event or a series of events, either true or fictitious

If you apply logic in every movie then more than 70% of the movies will be meaningless.

If a movie has a good story and a bad screenplay then chances of its failing are high.But if it has a bad story with some awesome screenplay then the chances of its failing are less.There are many examples i think you know them better than me.

Btw people hate srk because he sometimes overacts too much even in real life too.I hate him because he enjoyed my anushka in two movies completely.i will never forgive him and that btch.

*Joker*
Must watch.Completely entertaining and a good movie.shirish kunder atlast applied some brain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2012)

*Identity (2003) - 8/10*
Excellent thriller movie...Cusak did a gr8 job..a must watch for Thriller/Suspense fans...

*The Burning Moon (1997) - 5/10*
This is cult movie for gore fans...and a rare to find movies


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

digitfan said:


> I hate him because he enjoyed my anushka in two movies completely.i will never forgive him and that btch.



There's something wrong here!!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Sorry no intention to insult you.But you made me confuse too thats why i searched again.They are not completely similar.
> 
> Logic:- A system of reasoning
> screen·play :- The script for a movie, including descriptions of scenes and some camera directions.
> ...


Yes, they are not similar, I agree...I was just generalizing.

If I agree with your explanation about 'logic' in most of the movies, I think we can spare Ra.One in this category.
Bad story : Yes.
Bad screenplay : Yes.



> Btw people hate srk because he sometimes overacts too much even in real life too.I hate him because he enjoyed my anushka in two movies completely.i will never forgive him and that btch.


I understand your issue. 

I can't hate him even if he smooches Parineeti Chopra. I'm his fan!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Btw people hate srk because he sometimes overacts too much even in real life too.


Well I will agree with you on this. But I don't hate SRK. Also I feel off late he doesn't overact that much. Liked his performance in CDI.


----------



## digitfan (Nov 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Liked his performance in CDI.


Best movie and awesome acting!He fits in these roles better.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Best movie and awesome acting!He fits in these roles better.


If you liked SRK in CDI then you are going to like him in JTHJ. If not the movie but his acting for sure!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> If you liked SRK in CDI then you are going to like him in JTHJ. If not the movie but his acting for sure!


Keeping my fingers crossed on this one. Tried getting tickets for this last week but couldn't get one. Will watch it very soon. 
One of his very natural acting was in Kabhi Haan Kabhi Naa. I don't think he has even come near to performance in this movie in any of the movies. However I have liked his performances in Devdas,CDI & Swades. I think if he does restrained acting it's good. I hated him in movies like Raam Jaane, Darr, Anjaam, Guddu, Army, Duplicate etc.


----------



## digitfan (Nov 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Swades.


Hell yeah how can i forget this one.He was good in this movie too.But nope in devdas he was not good some overacting were clearly visible.

Rhitwik i am sorry but my friends have made a joke on one of this movie's dialogues.

Srk :- "Dekho main tumhe kiss karoonga aur tum thappad nahi marogi."(repeat two times) Goes and kisses the girl.
srk:- "deka maine kaha tha na tum thappad nahi maroogi"


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Hell yeah how can i forget this one.He was good in this movie too.But nope in devdas he was not good some overacting were clearly visible.
> 
> Rhitwik i am sorry but my friends have made a joke on one of this movie's dialogues.
> 
> ...



Use spoiler.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2012)

Can we get out of this SRK discussion and continue to focus on thread title


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2012)

*Ferrari Ki Sawaari 6.5/10*
Very Good movie was slow in between. Maybe a better starcast would have made this movie a hit if it wasn't.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Amazing Spiderman - 7.5/10*


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> *Amazing Spiderman - 7.5/10*



A movie so realistic, made me realize how annoying teenagers like Peter Parker can be 
Sam Raimi's Spiderman FTW!!


----------



## digitfan (Nov 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> A movie so realistic, made me realize how annoying teenagers like Peter Parker can be
> Sam Raimi's Spiderman FTW!!



No the new spiderman was good certainly not better than the previous but not bad.The parts where it got hit was
1.poor presentation of the story or the story was weak.
2.Dragged too much.
3.average direction.
What i liked in this movie is that in real spiderman he never shoots web directly through his wrists he uses a webshooter.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

May be, but I kinda felt cheated after watching it on IMAX, not a worth experience at all(except for the swinging sequence in the, which looked great on 3D), and the intolerable peter parker interpretation..ugh!! Can't believe it made so much money at the box office


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2012)

"Ra.One" is better than "Amazing Spiderman"...any more supporter of this opinion?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> "Ra.One" is better than "Amazing Spiderman"...any more supporter of this opinion?



oh no...not anymore


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> "Ra.One" is better than "Amazing Spiderman"...any more supporter of this opinion?



lolwut!? thanks for entertaining me with that line.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing spiderman was more disappointing than ra.one, if thats what you mean


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Amazing spiderman was more disappointing than ra.one, if thats what you mean



Yeah, exactly!


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2012)

*Looper *- Slow but entertaining and quite unique. A bit deja vu of Terminator.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2012)

*Carrie (1976) - 7/10*
good movie...prom night scene aftermath was good


----------



## digitfan (Nov 22, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> May be, but I kinda felt cheated after watching it on IMAX, not a worth experience at all(except for the swinging sequence in the, which looked great on 3D), and the intolerable peter parker interpretation..ugh!! Can't believe it made so much money at the box office


Understood the reason of your hatred.
Dude this movie certainly is not for IMAX viewing at all. Any normal theater (Non multiplexes) would have done the job.Sorry but surely your money got wasted.
After watching the trailers i decided not to watch it in a theater.

rithwik  you are a funny guy. But no i think i will prefer TAS.Even though they kiss after eating a fish(without even cleaning their gums) yuk!


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2012)

^^remember
"My opinions may have changed, but not the fact that I am right."


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2012)

somebody please open a thread in Fight Club for this movie wars


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 22, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Understood the reason of your hatred.
> Dude this movie certainly is not for IMAX viewing atall. Any normal theater (Non multiplexes) would have done the job.Sorry but surely your money got wasted.



S-hit happens


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

How's "Life of PI"?
Anyone watched the movie from Overseas?


----------



## R2K (Nov 22, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> "Ra.One" is better than "Amazing Spiderman"...any more supporter of this opinion?



Both sucked equally. I will give you that. (Original Spiderman released before 10 years was WAYYYYY.... better)
Ra.one ? You are talking about supporting Ra.one? You gotta be kidding me


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2012)

R2K said:


> Both sucked equally. I will give you that. (Original Spiderman released before 10 years was WAYYYYY.... better)


Agreed.



> Ra.one ? You are talking about supporting Ra.one? You gotta be kidding me


Why not/ It had its shortfalls and I think I can support it. While doing so, I think I can convince most of here rating it 6 and the stubborns here to 5 or 5.5. (Well, why thats better? Because most of you here hate it and I assume your ratings might run in negatives   )


*Eega 7/10*

An interesting concept and a possible 8 rater wasted by climax and few loopholes. Sudeep is brilliant. I can't comment on 'Tollywood" filmfare but if it were hindi *best actor in a negative role* award was sure for him. And, Samantha was in this movie!!! How I missed it watching it in theater 

*Paranorman 7/10*

Very good animation. With a bit mature way of presenting this story. Good one time watch

*Ruby Sparks 7/10*

Few weeks ago I made a quote,
"My life would just have been perfect if she were a figment of my imagination!" and then they made a movie on this!!!

The first half is very good I was becoming a fan of this one slowly and then it started to fall. And then the masterstroke...the climax 


Spoiler



Totally inspired by "Eternal Sunshine of Spotless mind"



Watch it. You may like it. 

Oh, b/w did I mention about cinematography? its beautiful!


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> How's "Life of PI"?
> Anyone watched the movie from Overseas?



yes, life of pi anyone ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 24, 2012)

Saw the 7am Show of Skyfall at imax mumbai...really liked it...contrary to what people said about this movie..i thought the movie had a nice pace & a good plot in it...may go as far as saying daniel craig might be a better bond than brosnan even...like the way bond movies are made now with lot of importance given on plots & action to some extent..still thought after the initial scene..the movie slowed after that..but picked up later..good movie overall
7.5/10
Like where bond movies are headed...


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2012)

*The dark knight rises*
For me its the worst movie in the series.It was overhyped too much.Good that i missed it in the theaters.TDK is miles better than this one.Some reviewers said those who liked "Begins" may like this.I say complete BS.It is not even close to "Begins".Wastage of Imax camera shots.Only cinematography is beautiful.

Well what i liked is bane & his voice.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ Many people seem to dislike this movie , I dont know why . I liked it better than The Dark Knight.TDK was too much of a thriller than a superhero movie for me.  , and as far as IMAX is concerned , from what I have heard it has one of the best IMAX scenes ever (Bane Prologue).

TDKR-9/10
TDK-8.5/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2012)

*The Cat in the Brain (1990) - 7/10*
Excellent horror movie...and gory too....


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Title itself creepy!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2012)

^Actually movie name is Nightmare Concert  

Nightmare Concert (A Cat in the Brain) (1990) - IMDb


----------



## R2K (Nov 24, 2012)

I think its time to change the title from "must watch movies recommended by digitians" to " Every movie watched by digitians".


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2012)

R2K said:


> I think its time to change the title from "must watch movies recommended by digitians" to " Every movie watched by digitians".


Already there was a talk on coupling "Must watch" and "Must-not watch" threads into one. But was dropped, later.

As these posts are purely based on one's preferences, its ridiculous to see a "Must-not watch" movie by someone can be a "Must-watch" movie by another.
Hokum, it should be a "Movie-&-My-rating" then


----------



## theserpent (Nov 24, 2012)

Life of Pi-8.1/10
A great movie, a visual treat.Please watch this movie only in theathers in 3D or IMAX.



rhitwick said:


> "Ra.One" is better than "Amazing Spiderman"...any more supporter of this opinion?



Ra.One? better ? 
Ra.One was the worst movie i ever i saw.
Ra.One and ek tha sh#t is the worst movie in INDIAN CINEMA HISTORY Yes of course after love story 2050.
these days all Salman khan movies are YUCK, I mean there's no story at all how does it become a hit, How did EK Tha tiger become a hit?
Let me summerize the movie
S.M is from India and K.K is from Paki, they fall in love, they fool their people, they run and then run,they set the field on fire and at last their on a flight and again they run? Seriously? what a lame movie

Dabbang 2 is releasing on Dec 21, Mayan's were right the world is ending


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ra.One? better ?
> Ra.One was the worst movie i ever i saw.


I was comparing it with "The Amazing Spiderman"...what do have to say on this?

*Aaiya 6/10*

This could have been a good black comedy but the ending is kinda messed up. 
At times actors are overacting. But, the catch is the presentation requires them doing that, I'm not sure few times if they were acting at all! Good laugh at times but when the movie ends and you look back...you would wonder what you had just seen as things just do not add up.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmm well
Ra.one <= Amazing Spiderman

The new spiderman was more of romance, it was like a g@% guy swinging from one building to another (Sorry for the language :/ )


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2012)

*Maniac (1980) - 7.5/10*
Superb horror movie...if u have seen American Psycho then u will like this one 



R2K said:


> I think its time to change the title from "must watch movies recommended by digitians" to " Every movie watched by digitians".


It's genre based mate

If u watch a movie in a particular genre & liked it then don't forget to post it here and yes if u gave a rating below 5 outta 10 then post it to Must-Not thread


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> The new spiderman was more of romance, it was like a g@% guy swinging from one building to another (Sorry for the language :/ )



Emo spiderman..because teenagers these days like Emo s for no reason. What a POS!! And I guess the stupid as s  love story worked really well on the teenagers.

What's more funny is how people are calling it a good interpretation of Peter Parker, and that's how he is supposed to be in the comics too, wonder how people would like a douche like him, LOL! Sai Raimi's PP was great, TASM is such an insult to the original.


----------



## dalbir (Nov 24, 2012)

Movie: The Artist
Language: English
Genre: Drama
Actor: Jean Dujardin and Bérénice Bejo
Comment: Awesome movie without any sound but touches the heart. Also shows the human tendancy....
Worth spending 100 minutes


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Hmm well
> Ra.one <= Amazing Spiderman
> 
> The new spiderman was more of romance, it was like a g@% guy swinging from one building to another (Sorry for the language :/ )


Exactly... +1

Watched two Australian movies
Tomorrow When The War Began (2010) 5/10
Uninhabited (2010) 5/10

Both the movies appeared to have a promising storyline at the beginning but by the end turned out into a crappy experience.



Zangetsu said:


> It's genre based mate
> 
> If u watch a movie in a particular genre & liked it then don't forget to post it here and yes if u gave a rating below 5 outta 10 then post it to Must-Not thread



Yeah I know
Actually I have been doing the same thing here
But the thread title seems to be inappropriate for the actual purpose.



Gearbox said:


> Already there was a talk on coupling "Must watch" and "Must-not watch" threads into one. But was dropped, later.
> 
> As these posts are purely based on one's preferences, its ridiculous to see a "Must-not watch" movie by someone can be a "Must-watch" movie by another.
> Hokum, it should be a "Movie-&-My-rating" then



Yup..you are right.
"Movie-&-My-rating" seems to be an appropriate title considering what everyone is using this thread for.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

The Lucky One 10/10.

I like these romantic types.


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2012)

The Perfect Host (2010) - IMDb

8/10
Twists after twists after twist. Excellent thriller.


----------



## Neo (Nov 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> The Lucky One 10/10.
> 
> I like these romantic types.



I would give it 5/10.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2012)

The Watch (2012) - IMDb - *1.5/3*

It's between a "must" & "must-not" watch. Saw this movie for "Richard Ayoade" from IT CROWD, but he dint have too much role in the film with his comedy. Though he retains the nerdy-moss look from IT CROWD (maybe his real look), he was totally different from that character.

I wonder why most of the "Alien" movies, depict "Green-goo" to symbolise the blood of aliens; why not others!
Watch it for the Ben Stiller, for his matured looks on the character/ Suitable for watching when you really bored, and don't have any other movie - yet watchable.

PS: Please leave "Shekhar Subramanium" and "Peter Parker" aside, as they're from different worlds, and don't compare each other.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 25, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *The dark knight rises*
> Well what i liked is bane & his voice.



Me too.


----------



## Windows (Nov 25, 2012)

Life of Pi. Must Watch. 
3D Experience is worth it.* 9/10*


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2012)

'*End of watch'  - 7/10*...well directed in a documentary style...feels real....but the end was disappointing and the move seems to have no story...but a good watch.

*'Madagascar 3 - Europes most wanted' - 8/10* very good animation...good comedy...overall a good watch with a new remix of 'I like to move it move it' at the end of the movie


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

The Vow - 6/10
The Family Stone - 7.5/10

Failure to Launch (Zooey was fantastic in this film, must watch for her performance)

Other foreign language films
Suspect X - 7/10
Yes or No (IMO, this is the second best next to "Imagine you and me")


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2012)

Saw the movie today : *"The Woman In Black"*. It scared the sh1t out of me. And the sound effects in Earphones , made me jump. 
A must recommend horror movie , that you will not prefer to watch alone in night. 
After a long time , something scary enough.
I Will rate it (8.5/10). 



Spoiler



The most scary moment was the end of movie , when the lady in black stares at the viewer. Damn Scary.



*The Dictator (2012)* : A good comedy movie , though a little bit offensive scenes , but still good watch. 
The movie had some really really humorous scenes. Though the end story was not really comic .
Will rate it 6.5/10 considering the end as well.
IF you are feeling sad , do watch this and it will indeed make you laugh .



Gearbox said:


> The Watch (2012) - IMDb - *1.5/3*
> 
> It's between a "must" & "must-not" watch. Saw this movie for "Richard Ayoade" from IT CROWD, but he dint have too much role in the film with his comedy. Though he retains the nerdy-moss look from IT CROWD (maybe his real look), he was totally different from that character.
> 
> ...


I Prefer Paul The Alien , when it comes to alien based comedy movie. 

I would rate "The Watch" 5/10.
It was a passable movie , not really good , neither bad.
The story was kinda awkward for me.

*Maximum Conviction (2012) *: Steve Austin has recently starred in couple of action films , but in terms of acting I think I really didn't find him a good actor.
THe beginning was sort of boring , but it was a little interesting afterwards.

THe whole movie felt like as if I was watching "Counter Strike : Movie ". 

Would rate it (5.75/10) , the acting was on the negative side. Should watch it , if you like CS.

*People Like Us (2012 )* : Depicts the dilemma of life.
Quote : The outcome doesn't matter. What matters is that you were there for it, whatever IT is, good or bad, kind of like right now.
IMO , its a good movie. Decent acting and heart touching story. 
Rating : 7.5/10 .

*Man on a Ledge (2012)* : Ending was predictable , acting was good. The story was good as well.
If you want to enjoy some chips and cookies , this is good.
I will rate this movie 7/10.

*6 Bulllets : (2012)* ; A good action film , pretty nice fighting and interesting story.Enjoyed it . Good acting by Van Damme. 
Its about a mercenary who is good at rescuing kids from human traffickers. Gets another mission almost fails at it , but then here comes the twist. 
If you have seen the movie Taken , it will resemble a similiar story upto an extent.
Rating 7/10.

*Dark Shadows (2012) *: Another Vampire story , brilliant acting by Jhonny Depp. Has good sense of humour and a little bit horror as well.
A good mixture of spooky humour. 
IMO , its a must watch movie. Specially because of Jhonny Depp. He made it special.

I will rate it 7.5/10.
+1 to Jhonny Depp.

*Step Up Revolution (2012) :* A more modern styled dancing.Good music and steps.
The Dancing becomes political.
There were really good and un-expected dance styles in the movie. Mixture of Art and dance.
I was expecting Moose in the movie , but he only had a small dance step in the end.
Was a little disappointed because of him being absent in this movie. But o/w it was really good.
Its a must watch , for fun.
Rating : (6/10).


----------



## Flash (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Rishi, lots of movies.
Really long weekend eh?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Rishi, lots of movies.
> Really long weekend eh?


Hehe.  .
Usually I watch a movie a day. And at least 3-4 every weekend.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd like to add a few: Don't know whether people have already suggested these.
1. Wall-E (2008) - WALL·E (2008) - IMDb - Superb movie and awesome story and animation
2. The Odd Life of Timothy Green (2012) - The Odd Life of Timothy Green (2012) - IMDb - Again a good movie from Disney


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 27, 2012)

Please watch this two, I insist.
A Beautiful Mind (2001)
Catch Me If You Can (2002)

And the best movie of the planet
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 27, 2012)

Well , IMO Wall-E is the best animated movie ever ever. 
10/10.

I saw "After The Watch(2012)" today , and must say it felt like an authentic documentary styled movie.
I was all into the movie , till the end. 
A must watch movie , that explains the reality pretty well. 
8/10.



krishnendu said:


> Please watch this two, I insist.
> A Beautiful Mind (2001)
> Catch Me If You Can (2002)
> 
> ...



Yeah , All of them are awesome., specially Shawshank Redemption.
A beautiful Mind is a good mind bending movie. Classy


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 27, 2012)

*English Vinglish 8/10*
Absolutely brilliant. Movie was kind of Okish but the performance by Sridevi really lifted the movie. Really like the last scene at the wedding. 
Worthy comeback for a great actress. Better than Dangerous Ishq, Aaja Nachle etc.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 27, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> I'd like to add a few: Don't know whether people have already suggested these.
> 1. Wall-E (2008) - WALL·E (2008) - IMDb - Superb movie and awesome story and animation



I really love *" Tadaa.. *"


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2012)

*Life of Pi 7/10*
Not impressed. In line of "Cast Away" and at times reminded me of Avatar. Visually stunning but not a great story.


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2012)

Black Christmas (2006)
6/10


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

A Christmas Carol (2009): A Christmas Carol (2009) - IMDb
Again a great animated movie. Reminded me of a similarly named chapter in my English Literature Reader (NCERT).

Also, to add to classics, Satyajit Ray's short film based on Munshi Premchand's story: Sadgati-Superb tele presentation of the original story.
Sadgati Part-1: Youtube-Sadgati-Part-1
Sadgati Part-2: Youtube-Sadgati-Part-2


----------



## y2karthik (Nov 27, 2012)

If you like wall e then try 'Despicable Me', awesome animated movie and the second part is already in the  making with The Al Pacino as villain. 





CyberKID said:


> I'd like to add a few: Don't know whether people have already suggested these.
> 1. Wall-E (2008) - WALL·E (2008) - IMDb - Superb movie and awesome story and animation
> 2. The Odd Life of Timothy Green (2012) - The Odd Life of Timothy Green (2012) - IMDb - Again a good movie from Disney


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Maniac (1980) - 7.5/10*
> Superb horror movie...if u have seen American Psycho then u will like this one



It seems you re into horror (like me).
So would like to know your top 5 horror movies please.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 28, 2012)

*The Imposter* - A different documentary based on an Imposter. Has lots of twists for a documentary. Worth a watch.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> It seems you re into horror (like me).
> So would like to know your top 5 horror movies please.



Have you tried "The Woman In Black" ???


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Have you tried "The Woman In Black" ???



The* Woman in Black* is one of those underrated movies. Is definitely a must watch for horror movie fans.
Guys is it possible to create a thread for Must Watch Horror movies. I see lot of Horror movie fans out here.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> The* Woman in Black* is one of those underrated movies. Is definitely a must watch for horror movie fans.
> Guys is it possible to create a thread for Must Watch Horror movies. I see lot of Horror movie fans out here.



I guess, there's already one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/165393-horror-movies-discussion.html created by Desmond david.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys is it possible to create a thread for Must Watch Horror movies. I see lot of Horror movie fans out here.



well I asked that question couple of weeks back here...

I am also a fan of Horror,Gore & Thriller,suspense movies...I can create a thread on the same (if u all want one?)


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2012)

Mongol : 10/10


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 28, 2012)

*3* Tamil movie. why it name given to this movie *3(Three)*


----------



## d3p (Nov 28, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> *3* Tamil movie. why it name given to this movie *3(Three)*



What is the intention of this post ????


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 28, 2012)

d3p said:


> What is the intention of this post ????


Just i want to know . i have recent watched this movie . acting by dhanus was awersome . but i have doubt about its name . if possile please help . otherwise leave it. my intention is not a -VE . *3 Movie *is on of the best. at least every one watch for one time. thank you.

*3( Three )* :- *8/10*


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Raid : Redemption.
Indonesian Action movie, dubbed to english though.
A good watch(2/3) if you like the old action sequences of martial arts, and bones-dont-crack-after-piledrivers/kungfu movie kind of action. 
Has 7+ on imdb too.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> Just i want to know . i have recent watched this movie . acting by dhanus was awersome . but i have doubt about its name . if possile please help . otherwise leave it. my intention is not a -VE . *3 Movie *is on of the best. at least every one watch for one time. thank you.
> 
> *3( Three )* :- *8/10*


Here, most of the people are watching English & Hindi movies. Thats why they're not able to get kollywood's 3


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> Just i want to know . i have recent watched this movie . acting by dhanus was awersome . but i have doubt about its name . if possile please help . otherwise leave it. my intention is not a -VE . *3 Movie *is on of the best. at least every one watch for one time. thank you.
> 
> *3( Three )* :- *8/10*



Are you kidding? Heard the movie was a flop. Please don't misguide people here to watch this piece of crap.



ramakanta said:


> Just i want to know . i have recent watched this movie . acting by dhanus was awersome . but i have doubt about its name . if possile please help . otherwise leave it. my intention is not a -VE . *3 Movie *is on of the best. at least every one watch for one time. thank you.
> 
> *3( Three )* :- *8/10*



Are you kidding? Heard the movie was a flop. Please don't misguide people here to watch this piece of crap.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Are you kidding? Heard the movie was a flop. Please don't misguide people here to watch this piece of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Heard the movie was a flop. Please don't misguide people here to watch this piece of crap.



may be flop for u . i have watch movies for getting to learn something, not for flop or hit . in 3 , someone told u this movies is flop and u agree with you. u have not seen the acting of Dhanus. lastly message to our world  about bipolar disorder. OK.



Gearbox said:


> Here, most of the people are watching English & Hindi movies. Thats why they're not able to get kollywood's 3



its ok.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 29, 2012)

*Pursuit of Happyness *   -    One of the Best


----------



## y2karthik (Nov 29, 2012)

The ides of March - 7/10
Clooney, Gosling, politics what else do you want *thought at first* but disappointed


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 29, 2012)

*my recommendations*


Tujhe Meri Kasam, Amar Akbar Anthony, Siham-Tamil, Back to the Future Trilogy, Die Hard 1,2,3,4, Footpath, No One Killed Jessica, Mimic, Paycheck, Mind Hunters, James Bond Series, Apollo 13, Face/Off, Knocked Up, How to Train Your Dragon, Dragon Hunters, Dil To Pagal Hai, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai, Cars, Inception, Nayak, Stardust, The Aviator, Akele Hum Akele Tum, Magadheera, Happy Days (Telugu), ready(telugu), boys Telugu, The Polar Express, TMNT movies, TMNT, The Book of Eli, Treasure Planet, Hum Apke Hai Kaun, The Nightmare Before Christmas, current telugu, Lahore, The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, Official Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader, Pirates of the Caribbean, The Lord of the Rings, Ratatouille, Meet the Robinsons, Bruce Almighty, The Wild, Megamind, Bommarillu (Telugu), The Core, LOVE AAJ KAL, Independence, Happy(Telugu), Bourne Series, Tinker Bell, Monster House, Mission: Impossible, Despicable Me, Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue, Chicken Little, Antz, WALL-E, The Incredibles, Up, Monsters, Inc., Bolt, Open Season, Wrong Turn, Monster vs aliens, Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa, Toy Story,Shrek the Third, Happy Feet, Madagascar, finding memo, PAA, 2012, Jurassic Park Trilogy, Planet 51, Dil Chahta Hai, 3 Idiots, Anaconda, Golmaal 3, Arya 2, Sivaji: The Boss, Shrek, Titanic, 16 December, Shrek 1, Shrek3, Lagaan, Final Destination (Movie), Krrish, Veer-Zaara, Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge, Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi, My Name Is Khan, Mohabbatein, Ice Age 3 Dawn of the Dinosaurs, Koi... Mil Gaya, Ice Age 2, The Terminator series, Kaho Na Pyar Hai, Mr. Beans Holiday, Horton Hears a Who!


----------



## R2K (Nov 29, 2012)

Reno 911!: Miami (2007) - IMDb
7/10
I'm not sure everybody would like this flick.
Basically it is one of those "bunch of losers turn heros" movies


----------



## digitfan (Nov 29, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> The ides of March - 7/10
> Clooney, Gosling, politics what else do you want *thought at first* but disappointed



i like your avatar.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2012)

Watched *American History X* - 7-8/10



ramakanta said:


> *my recommendations*
> 
> 
> Tujhe Meri Kasam, Amar Akbar Anthony, Siham-Tamil, Back to the Future Trilogy, Die Hard 1,2,3,4, Footpath, No One Killed Jessica, Mimic, Paycheck, Mind Hunters, James Bond Series, Apollo 13, Face/Off, Knocked Up, How to Train Your Dragon, Dragon Hunters, Dil To Pagal Hai, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai, Cars, Inception, Nayak, Stardust, The Aviator, Akele Hum Akele Tum, Magadheera, Happy Days (Telugu), ready(telugu), boys Telugu, The Polar Express, TMNT movies, TMNT, The Book of Eli, Treasure Planet, Hum Apke Hai Kaun, The Nightmare Before Christmas, current telugu, Lahore, The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, Official Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader, Pirates of the Caribbean, The Lord of the Rings, Ratatouille, Meet the Robinsons, Bruce Almighty, The Wild, Megamind, Bommarillu (Telugu), The Core, LOVE AAJ KAL, Independence, Happy(Telugu), Bourne Series, Tinker Bell, Monster House, Mission: Impossible, Despicable Me, Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue, Chicken Little, Antz, WALL•E, The Incredibles, Up, Monsters, Inc., Bolt, Open Season, Wrong Turn, Monster vs aliens, Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa, Toy Story, Disney Pixar, Shrek the Third, Happy Feet, Madagascar, finding memo, PAA, 2012, Jurassic Park Trilogy, Planet 51, Dil Chahta Hai, 3 Idiots, Anaconda, Golmaal 3, Arya 2, Sivaji: The Boss, Shrek, Titanic, 16 December, Shrek 1, Shrek3, Lagaan, Final Destination (Movie), Krrish, Veer-Zaara, Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge, Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi, My Name Is Khan, Mohabbatein, Ice Age 3 Dawn of the Dinosaurs, Koi... Mil Gaya, Ice Age 2, The Terminator series, Kaho Na Pyar Hai, Mr. Beans Holiday, Horton Hears a Who!



Ace list.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2012)

^ + 1. Good good list.

Fight Club: 9/10. Too bad I was a kid when it was released.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> Watched *American History X* - 7-8/10



still remember putting his mouth on the curb,damn that was insane!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises : 8 / 10 

Skyfall : 6 / 10

The Amazing Spider-Man : 5 / 10


----------



## a_medico (Nov 30, 2012)

*English Vinglish *- Sridevi nailed it. But whats with the mask face? She even denies a surgery. Her face definitely wasn't so in Chandani. Lovely OST and equally good direction. 





ramakanta said:


> *my recommendations*
> 
> 
> Tujhe Meri Kasam, Amar Akbar Anthony, Siham-Tamil, Back to the Future Trilogy, Die Hard 1,2,3,4, Footpath, No One Killed Jessica, Mimic, Paycheck, Mind Hunters, James Bond Series, Apollo 13, Face/Off, Knocked Up, How to Train Your Dragon, Dragon Hunters, Dil To Pagal Hai, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai, Cars, Inception, Nayak, Stardust, The Aviator, Akele Hum Akele Tum, Magadheera, Happy Days (Telugu), ready(telugu), boys Telugu, The Polar Express, TMNT movies, TMNT, The Book of Eli, Treasure Planet, Hum Apke Hai Kaun, The Nightmare Before Christmas, current telugu, Lahore, The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, Official Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader, Pirates of the Caribbean, The Lord of the Rings, Ratatouille, Meet the Robinsons, Bruce Almighty, The Wild, Megamind, Bommarillu (Telugu), The Core, LOVE AAJ KAL, Independence, Happy(Telugu), Bourne Series, Tinker Bell, Monster House, Mission: Impossible, Despicable Me, Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue, Chicken Little, Antz, WALL•E, The Incredibles, Up, Monsters, Inc., Bolt, Open Season, Wrong Turn, Monster vs aliens, Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa, Toy Story, Disney Pixar, Shrek the Third, Happy Feet, Madagascar, finding memo, PAA, 2012, Jurassic Park Trilogy, Planet 51, Dil Chahta Hai, 3 Idiots, Anaconda, Golmaal 3, Arya 2, Sivaji: The Boss, Shrek, Titanic, 16 December, Shrek 1, Shrek3, Lagaan, Final Destination (Movie), Krrish, Veer-Zaara, Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge, Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi, My Name Is Khan, Mohabbatein, Ice Age 3 Dawn of the Dinosaurs, Koi... Mil Gaya, Ice Age 2, The Terminator series, Kaho Na Pyar Hai, Mr. Beans Holiday, Horton Hears a Who!



That was quite a list! Let me try to guess your favorite... umm.. *Disney Pixar*?


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know whether I have mentioned these films earlier.

*Into The wild: 10/10*
*The Man From Earth: 8/10*


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 30, 2012)

*Barfi- 8/10*


----------



## y2karthik (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks @digitfan


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 30, 2012)

*Open Your Eyes* - 9/10


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2012)

*Jab Tak Hai Jaan*
Seriously I slept off watching this movie. Could that be due to it being a very slow movie or a late night movie. Not sure?
Performance wise it was ok but over all movie I don't think was great. Not a fitting farewell to Yash Chopra as is mentioned in most of the reviews.
Disappointing to see actors like SRK and Ajay Devgn doing movies like SOS and JTHJ I thought they would act in better movies. 
I don't think both the movies deserved reaching more than 100 Crores revenue.

There is all this talk about Yash Chopra even being so old able to pull off keeping in mind new generation I don't agree with this. I would rather watch *Veer Zaara *twice than watching this. 
Sorry Rhitwick. I expected better things from combo of SRK and YRF.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 30, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *English Vinglish *- Sridevi nailed it. But whats with the mask face? She even denies a surgery. Her face definitely wasn't so in Chandani. Lovely OST and equally good direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mistake !! sorry !! there is a  Toy story- Disney Pixar (Disney Pixar's Toy story) .


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 30, 2012)

i have recently watched *The Amazing Spider-Man *. the story line is same as* Spider Man *. my question is why this type of movies made again as previously made.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 30, 2012)

^ that's what is called a sequel.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> i have recently watched *The Amazing Spider-Man *. the story line is same as* Spider Man *. my question is why this type of movies made again as previously made.


If someone is averse to watch or make movies which were already released earlier then we will end up watching only half of the movies that we are currently.
You from Odisha?


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ that's what is called a sequel.


Sorry. I dint watch TASM, But Isn't that a reboot?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 30, 2012)

^ I haven't either.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2012)

Prometheus : 7 / 10 

The Avengers : 7 / 10


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 30, 2012)

Didn't like prometheus. Wasn't good enough to watch more than once.
Liked Battleship (Must say, HASBRO does a good job with ET animation) and Battle Los Angeles.


----------



## ksagar7up (Nov 30, 2012)

Last wk took a day off 4m my busy sleeping schedule in the offc
and stuck my A** to couch 2 see "DIE HARD - QUADRAULOGY".....
back 2 back....
forget the ratings it nevr gets old.....john Mclain all over again....
w8ing for the next one in the franchise....

btw any1saw final part of Twilight?? hws it???

...

hey cud any1 suggest me some Gr8 comedy films...anythin ENG-Hindi-etc....
but..shud be hillarious....and no spoofs pls...thanx...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2012)

*Talaash 6.5/10*

Its too long for a thriller. Kahaani>>>Talaash


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2012)

Ice Age 4 - Continental Drift : 9 / 10


----------



## vickybat (Dec 1, 2012)

Just saw *HUGO* by Martin Scorsese.

Truly mesmerizing and one of the best art based drama movies i've ever seen. *9/10*

Btw, the movie was easily one of the best to come in 2011 and had won 5 academy awards in best cinematography, best art direction, best visual effects, best sound editing & best sound mixing.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Any reviews for Talaash ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 1, 2012)

ksagar7up said:


> btw any1saw final part of Twilight?? hws it???



Hmm..I hope you don't take a day off to watch a twilight movie


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2012)

A better way to end twilight was to make the sequel "blade vs twilight" .  Where blade kills th'm ol.


----------



## R2K (Dec 1, 2012)

English Vinglish 8/10
Finally bollywood took a break from making retarded movies and made a movie worth watching. This flick managed to hold my interest till the end 
But isn't it kinda weird how we Indians are actually giving so much importance to the language "English" ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 1, 2012)

*The Woman In Black* : 7/10

The story isn't good enough .

+1 for the Crow and the last frame .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2012)

*Poltergeist (1982) - 8.5/10*
Awesome movie...spielberg..I loved that cute baby girl came to know she died when I was 3 (R.I.P Heather )


----------



## digitfan (Dec 1, 2012)

R2K said:


> English Vinglish 8/10
> But isn't it kinda weird how we Indians are actually giving so much importance to the language "English" ?



Fable: THE VAIN CROW - Grade 4 - English Language - kwizNET Math/Science/English Homeschool/Afterschool/Tutoring Lessons/Worksheets/Quizzes/Trivia


----------



## ksagar7up (Dec 1, 2012)

noooooooo....i m not fan of twilight franchise and anyway i heard 
really bad review...may be its for loyal fans of twilight wud enjoy....
i cud w8 to see it on dvd....
btw Eng-Vinglish was very slow ...story was good but cud have been better...
is it me or any1 else also reminded  of Community while watching the movie???
i know the story is totally diff but then also/....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 1, 2012)

Watched *Total Recall (2012)(EXTENDED)* * 6/10*
There were some pretty good action sequence. Colin Farrell was no where near of Arnold , I would say he did poor. Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Biel both were great in there parts. The writing could have been a lot better .I guessed the ending of the movie when I was just 20 mins into the movie .


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 3, 2012)

Life Of PI. 

Very good acting.Beautiful graphics. Nice story. Good presentation.
A very good family film.
Reality of situation..

Ratings : 8/10.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 3, 2012)

The Bourne Legacy : 8 / 10


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 3, 2012)

*Before Sunrise* 9/10
*Before Sunset*  9/10


*Thuppaakki* 8/10


*Kahaani* 9.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 4, 2012)

*Groundhog Day* 
Never gets old and always cheers me up.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2012)

^^Mr. Bean's Holiday


----------



## a_medico (Dec 4, 2012)

*Resident Evil Retribution* - Nothing new....just to continue with the franchisee. Lovely title track and opening title sequence.

*Bourne Legacy* - Poor man's Bourne's movie. Not in the same league as the first three.

*English Vinglish* - One of the best movies of the year for me. Very different from the routine Bolly movies. Whats with that face of Sridevi? Surgery? 



Allu Azad said:


> *Before Sunrise* 9/10
> *Before Sunset*  9/10



You might also like 

*London Paris Newyork
Falling Overnight*


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 4, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *Groundhog Day*
> Never gets old and always cheers me up.



Dont you think that all of Bill's movies are over rated?
I've seen these and all were okish~
Meatballs
Caddyshack
Stripes
Ghostbusters
What about Bob?
Groundhog Day
Rushmore

These were good
Lost in Translation
Zombieland
Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 4, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Dont you think that all of Bill's movies are over rated?


I've seen few and I don't think so.



> Lost in Translation


Loved it!



> Zombieland


Its not a Bill Murray movie.



> Moonrise Kingdom


Hardly a mentionable part.

I think you DO NOT like him, thats why you liked him in movies where he barely exists


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2012)

Watched DDLJ after more than a decade. Was really good. Definitely much better than the recent SRK flicks.
When I watched it last time around was really put off by SRK's overacting in the first half.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

*Ichi The Killer (2001) - 7.5/10*
good movie...but last ending scene was not understood


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 4, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I've seen few and I don't think so.
> I think you DO NOT like him, thats why you liked him in movies where he barely exists



No sir, its not like that but the way critics and reviewers rate him meehhh hes not that good im saying...
few of his movies like caddyshack, ghostbuster and groundhog are in top 100 list of many reviewers thats why i said


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Lost in Translation



That whiskey ad scene is one of my favourite...



rhitwick said:


> Its not a Bill Murray movie.



He played a small role. One among the 5/6 non-zombie...


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2012)

Guys any movie suggestion which will just blow the mind away no genre specific.
I know there are lot of suggestions out here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any movie suggestion which will just blow the mind away no genre specific.
> I know there are lot of suggestions out here.



just wait I'll post a freaky/horror movies thread soon which will surely blow your mind


----------



## vickybat (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ Suggest me some please.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> just wait I'll post a freaky/horror movies thread soon which will surely blow your mind


Zang - There's already a thread for "Horror Movies"


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> just wait I'll post a freaky/horror movies thread soon which will surely blow your mind



Not all Horror movies are good yaar. Specially I don't like too much of gore. A movie need not have action etc to blow someone's mind.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Zang - There's already a thread for "Horror Movies"



I knw even I had PM'ed the OP to ask mods to change the title to Horror/Gore/Thriller movies thread..
but no reply
that's y I m thinking of new one with these genres...



ajayritik said:


> Not all Horror movies are good yaar. Specially I don't like too much of gore. A movie need not have action etc to blow someone's mind.


Ok...
have u seen Warriors Way (if u want action)


----------



## quan chi (Dec 5, 2012)

*The bourne legacy*
Bourne fans must watch it.It may not be better than the other three titles but its not bad either.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 5, 2012)

‎Talaash : 6 / 10. First part was great, full of suspense, but in 2nd part they tried to make it and completed the movie anyhow...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ‎Talaash : 6 / 10. First part was great, full of suspense, but in 2nd part they tried to make it and completed the movie anyhow...



+1, just an average watch.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 6, 2012)

Premium Rush - 7/10
Im a fan of Joseph so watch this yesterday.
Movie was ok, moves alot fast and stunts were really good, loved the way he stops his bike..
But it lacks the thrill dont know why maybe because of environment which is quite flowy
Score was okish and so was the story!

will watch *Master and Commander* today 

Any idea when Silver Linings Playbook will be screened here in India?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ‎Talaash : 6 / 10. First part was great, full of suspense, but in 2nd part they tried to make it and completed the movie anyhow...



I didn't get you what you are saying about the second half? Was it kind of rushed?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Premium Rush - 7/10
> Im a fan of Joseph so watch this yesterday.
> Movie was ok, moves alot fast and stunts were really good, loved the way he stops his bike..
> But it lacks the thrill dont know why maybe because of environment which is quite flowy
> Score was okish and so was the story!



Trailer impressed me, have to watch too


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ‎Talaash : 6 / 10. First part was great, full of suspense, but in 2nd part they tried to make it and completed the movie anyhow...





dashing.sujay said:


> +1, just an average watch.



Watched it today. Agree with Krishna, first part was great, second not that great. Maybe the climax was dumb?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get you what you are saying about the second half? Was it kind of rushed?



I guess he meant they completed it making it feel they just had to finish it anyhow.



ajayritik said:


> Watched it today. Agree with Krishna, first part was great, second not that great. Maybe the climax was dumb?



Twist karne me jyada hi twist ho gaya


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I knw even I had PM'ed the OP to ask mods to change the title to Horror/Gore/Thriller movies thread..
> but no reply
> that's y I m thinking of new one with these genres...



Still no reply, uh?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2012)

*The dark knight rises*
2nd time.Dont know why i watched this average movie again. 
Btw i think i know most of the bane's dialogues by now.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> just wait I'll post a freaky/horror movies thread soon which will surely blow your mind



Zang, we are eagerly waiting 
Please do sort out horror movies like slashers/gore, supernatural, etc


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2012)

*Talaash (2012) - 7.5/10*
Good movie...doesn't get boring at any point..though had some flaws but conveyed a simple message.
Amir,Kareena did gr8 & also Rani




pratik385 said:


> Zang, we are eagerly waiting
> Please do sort out horror movies like slashers/gore, supernatural, etc


Sure..waiting for my net connection to be on it is down since last 2 days


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Talaash (2012) - 7.5/10*
> ............. but conveyed a simple message.



Message?!!! What message? Was there any post credit scene which I missed?


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2012)

Halo 4 : Forward onto Dawn 6/10 
Its just a so-so . Not much story, not much action, no nothing. The game is much better.


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

^ lol is it. I downloaded it but have not watched it yet


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Message?!!! What message? Was there any post credit scene which I missed?


Nope..not in the post credit



Spoiler



Amir didn't believe in ghosts & supernaturals but in the end he started to believe..coz of the woman who said "they take human forms if they need help from you.." which Rani was already believing into


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Nope..not in the post credit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the message for us is....?



Spoiler



Believe in ghosts?!


----------



## digitfan (Dec 7, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Message?!!! What message? Was there any post credit scene which I missed?



Cigarette smoking is injurious to health.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Cigarette smoking is injurious to health.



lol..


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Talaash (2012) - 7.5/10*
> Good movie...doesn't get boring at any point..though had some flaws* but conveyed a simple message.*
> (





rhitwick said:


> Message?!!! What message? Was there any post credit scene which I missed?


Any movie which has a good first half need not have second half equally good if not better.
That's the only message I can think of after watching the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2012)

*La Grande Vadrouille 7.5/10*

Good comedy movie. Has logical loopholes but that can be ignored. I guess soon Priyadarshan or Rohit Shetty would remake this in hindi.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 9, 2012)

Barfi - *10/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 9, 2012)

*English Vinglish 8.5/10*

Such a beautiful movie, shame on me I decided to skip it when it released.

Wanted to write a full review but she has written all that I want to say...even to the minute details.

Read it.
English Vinglish Review | Dolce and Namak Talk Indian Movies


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2012)

^^how much it is in line with Please Teach Me English.

Seems interesting to watch.

Btw Dhobi Ghat was cool.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ted 8/10

Loved this movie...was quite funny even though it had some crude humours...but enjoyable,watchable flick...arguably one of the best comedy films of 2012...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^how much it is in line with Please Teach Me English.
> 
> Seems interesting to watch.
> 
> Btw Dhobi Ghat was cool.


Have not seen "Please teach me english" but has shadow of "Lost in translation". Watch it, you won't regret.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

*Son of Sardar (2012) - 6/10*
Comedy movie...hahahaha


*Student of the Year (2012) - 6.5/10*
kinda OK movie & one time watch


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2012)

The dictator 2012.  Watch this. Better than ted.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Master and Commander - 8/10 *
Movie is really good and the way its edited 
Crowe is a genuis hats off.....
Music of this film is really gr8
I know it lose to Lord of the Ring for best picture and after watching it i've to say that its not a level match adventure genre movie!


*Zombieland - 7/10 *
hahah! nice movie!
2nd time for me
I started watch this movie while having snacks  yakk
This movie runs fast and thats 
Woody was just awesome in this movie and the plot was horrifying...jeez people eating people
Bill's cameo was gr8 as i said in my prev post...
Emma was okish and the little girl Abi was ruthless 

will watch *Scott Pilgrim vs world * again


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

How was the movie "Hello", when compared to the "One night at the call center"?
I read that book, but yet to watch the film/


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> How was the movie "Hello", when compared to the "One night at the call center"?
> I read that book, but yet to watch the film/



I would strongly advise you to stay away from this movie. After watching the movie I dropped the idea of reading the book.


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I would strongly advise you to stay away from this movie. After watching the movie I dropped the idea of reading the book.


I read that book already, so it's still worth to take a risk right?  and from wiki, i guessed that's a flop movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I read that book already, so it's still worth to take a risk right?  and from wiki, i guessed that's a flop movie.



Some risks are better avoided and one of these is this movie. I'm sure if Salman Khan was not brother in law of Atul Agnihtori he wouldn't have ever agreed to act in this movie.

Guys suggest any movie please!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

^Isn't that Salman khan movie "Hello..." released long back in 2008 I guess...
one of my frnd saw that @ that time it was good he said


----------



## a_medico (Dec 11, 2012)

*Barfi *- Even though many of the Barfi's scenes seem to be copied from various movies, I still loved it. Direction was sleek. Had a feeling I am watching a Korean movie. Acting was fine, so was the OST.

Any better contender for Oscars?

GOW - It's beauty lies in the sland and gali galuj. Once you watch it with subtitles, it will lose it's appeal.

English Vinglish - Not sure it's original. But a good contender indeed. 

I don't think Barfi was a bad choice.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Barfi *- Even though many of the Barfi's scenes seem to be copied from various movies, I still loved it. Direction was sleek. Had a feeling I am watching a Korean movie. Acting was fine, so was the OST.



Original performances are so much better and then there is lover's concerto rip off. Not gonna watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> Original performances are so much better and then there is lover's concerto rip off. Not gonna watch.



Faun, don't be dominated by your pretension. Its a good movie, watch it. You would like it. 
Give it a try, you have endured worst...


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2012)

There was no OST in Barfi. It was all anything but original.  I also liked the film though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 11, 2012)

Anurag Basu and Pritham..big time copy cat pair!


----------



## digitfan (Dec 11, 2012)

Then what are himesh reshmiya & anu mallik lol even AR rehman lifted off two three tracks from others.
Then david dhawan,priyadarshan,vikram bhatt,mahesh bhatt what are they? The fact is bollywood has 80% of people who copies something or the other from someone.

Therefore what matters is how they have copied it.Eg Raaz & murder was a good copy or indian remake.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 11, 2012)

Guys let's stick to the movies discussion why are we getting diverted into the music thing?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 11, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Therefore what matters is how they have copied it.Eg Raaz & murder was a good copy or indian remake.



There's no such thing as good copy, murder was a lame rip off, and the makers should feel ashamed. The Unfaithful was decent, and ripping it off into a semi porn movie deserves to be flamed


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 11, 2012)

*Carnage* 9/10

*Amores Perros* 9.5/10

*The Best and the Brightest* 6.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2012)

You want to know what is a good copy?
Watch these movies,
Ek ruka hua faisla
Ek doctor ki maut
Sholay
Satte pe satta
Hum-tum

etc.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 11, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Faun, don't be dominated by your pretension. Its a good movie, watch it. You would like it.
> Give it a try, you have endured worst...



+1 .. Faun, its just few scenes here and there which are copied. The director had declared beforehand that he had been inspired. It has backfired because the movie has been sent to Oscars. The screenplay still seems original. It is a different movie. Feels like we are watching a Korean movie. Quite fresh.



Krow said:


> There was no OST in Barfi. It was all anything but original.  I also liked the film though.



+1


By the way, if not Barfi, which would have been an ideal Indian nominee for Oscars?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 12, 2012)

a_medico said:


> By the way, if not Barfi, which would have been an ideal Indian nominee for Oscars?



Kahaani

Watched The Bank Job recently. 7/10. They say it was based on a real story. 

Talaash 5/10


----------



## digitfan (Dec 12, 2012)

Though critics have given talaash 3/5 but i see many guys and my friends too are saying its just an average movie.Is it true guys.From the audience its getting mixed reviews but mostly on the lower side.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 12, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Though critics have given talaash 3/5 but i see many guys and my friends too are saying its just an average movie.Is it true guys.From the audience its getting mixed reviews but mostly on the lower side.



It's an average watch with good first half and not so good second half.


----------



## R2K (Dec 12, 2012)

Holes (2003)
8/10
Its a disney movie. But not as cheesy as the usual ones they churn out every now and then.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Dec 12, 2012)

guys plz name some good korean movies.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2012)

A_ashish_A said:


> guys plz name some good korean movies.


My fav's:
Hello Ghost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
My Sassy Girl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can watch D-War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for its FX.


----------



## icebags (Dec 13, 2012)

A_ashish_A said:


> guys plz name some good korean movies.



Faun's recommendation:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...es-recommended-digitians-482.html#post1675878

another 1 i saw, not in that list is "Bandhobi". its about the life of bangladeshi immigrant workers, not exactly a very soothing film.


~**~
Life of Pi is amazing !


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2012)

I still think Aamir was a very good movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 14, 2012)

*So its between Spielberg and Quentin for 2012*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 14, 2012)

Any Hobbit review ??


----------



## nac (Dec 14, 2012)

*Limitless 7/10
The odd life of green timothy 7/10*


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 14, 2012)

Forrest Gump (1994) - IMDb *8.5/10* What a masterpiece. Simple movie with it's heart in the right place. And Tom Hanks unbelievably brilliant as always.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Dec 14, 2012)

Best movies I've seen recently:

Lawless: 8/10
End of watch: 8.5/10
Savages: 7.5/10
Looper: 8/10

These are worth a watch & your effort to download in my opinion..


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hobbit on IMAX 3D, looked stunning, 9/10 
Must watch for any LoTR fan.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Must watch for any LoTR fan.


Thanx for the warning.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

Warning?!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2012)

There is only One theater playing hobbit in my city and has just 3 shows . To add to it I have tests in my school from monday-thursday. I am quite nervous as to will it still remain in theater on next Friday .


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

Probably not, it will bore the heck out of the 'casual' audience.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 15, 2012)

*Super 8* 7/10


Story isn't good enough. Train crash sequence is good.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> There is only One theater playing hobbit in my city and has just 3 shows . To add to it I have tests in my school from monday-thursday. I am quite nervous as to will it still remain in theater on next Friday .



go n see in the thursday evening, u will probably enjoy this, if the exam goes good.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 15, 2012)

Hobbit,an awesome experience!!!!!! 9/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 15, 2012)

icebags said:


> go n see in the thursday evening, u will probably enjoy this, if the exam goes good.



Looks that way


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2012)

Star Trek (2009) - IMDb - *www.viator.com/images/stars/orange/16_4_5.gif

I never watched a star trek movie. Just want to give it a see, because of "Big Bang theory's" star trek buffs.
Was amazed by the story + visuals. Until the credits, i dint know "Eric Bana" is the Nero. Loved the characters of Kirk,Spock,Scott.

Worth watching.

Live Long and Prosper! *i19.photobucket.com/albums/b159/LivnForChrist/emoticons/VulcanSalute.gif


----------



## quan chi (Dec 17, 2012)

*The godfather*
Watched again after a long long time.No words to praise it.Btw as a side character (though others were good too) i liked tom more.

*The godfather 2*
Equally brilliant.But is more interesting.


----------



## netizen3000 (Dec 17, 2012)

Must watch movies i would recommend are:
Battle ship(2012)
Avatar(2009)
Kungfu panda 1&2
Harry potter 1,2&3
Iron man 1
Total recall(1990)
Jurassic park(1993)
Arachnophobia(1990)
Flubber(1997)
Kung Fu Hustle (2004)
Drunken Master (1978)
The Forbidden Kingdom(2008)
Apollo 13 (1995)
The Myth (2005)
Mars Attacks! (1996)
Starship Troopers (1997)


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2012)

^recommend something new and different with a rating and brief review dude


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2012)

An Unexpected Journey ... mostly wow, there were some bits that were painful, saruman was overdone, but the animal sequences was well handled   
couldn't find anything about the landscape 3d in the production notes (theres tons of them, and interviews as well)... but it was all looking like tilt-shift for some reason, it was as if your eyes were 8 feet apart, the movie makes you feel like a giant


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

*English Vinglish (2012) - 8.5/10*
very simple & good movie


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *The godfather*
> Watched again after a long long time.No words to praise it.Btw as a side character (though others were good too) i liked tom more.
> 
> *The godfather 2*
> Equally brilliant.But is more interesting.



yup. The trilogy is THE BEST trilogy of movies ever. The main tune of the movie keeps playing in the back of my head all the time lol


----------



## Krow (Dec 18, 2012)

Trilogy, not triology.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for the typo


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 18, 2012)

have to watch Godfather 2 then
I've seen Godfather 1 it took me months to watch it, everytime i start i close it after 20mins


----------



## amjath (Dec 18, 2012)

same here have to watch god father trilogy


----------



## webgenius (Dec 18, 2012)

Saw "The Watch" few weeks back. A must-see for Ben Stiller fans. Definitely a good time-pass movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 18, 2012)

Tangled 7/10


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> have to watch Godfather 2 then
> I've seen Godfather 1 it took me months to watch it, everytime i start i close it after 20mins



It's a very big movie. After years of struggle, i finally able to send 3 hours on a 2 weekends to saw GF1 & GF2.
Yet to allocate another 3 for GF3! 



webgenius said:


> Saw "The Watch" few weeks back. A must-see for Ben Stiller fans. Definitely a good time-pass movie.



I watched it for Richard Ayoade. But, a different Ben Stiller i saw on that movie. 
More of Sentimental type.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2012)

^^1 and 2 are the best.


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2012)

I was taken aback to see "Robert De Niro" as a younger Vito Corleone. 
Just surprised, because all i ever saw/read/heard about Godfather was "Marlon Brando".

But, both their voices matched well.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually Al pacino is the main protagonist of the story.
But marlon brando's acting skills made people forget that. Marlon brando was not the first choice for this role by paramount pictures.He also refused to accept the award which he got for his role.But that is another story.
The fact is these two movies changed the future of some artists which includes Al pacino and robert de nero.These guys were like tom cruise before mission impossible.Infact worst than that.i know it will be an insult to compare them with tom cruise.It was just an example.I am a fan of this actor and i must say pacino's acting was terrific too.
cuppola did a brilliant job indeed.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2012)

Khiladi 786 : 6 / 10

Life of Pi Movie : 10/10


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Life of Pi Movie : 10/10



What?? except a visual treat there is nothing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 19, 2012)

amjath said:


> What?? except a visual treat there is nothing.



Yeah, there should have been big robots fighting each other right? */s*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2012)

amjath said:


> What?? except a visual treat there is nothing.



Well, I liked the movie personally. It's not necessary our views and likes should match


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah yeah out of excited I commented it by seeing that score


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter (2012) - IMDb - *www.homefrontproducts.co.uk/images/stars/3stars.gif

Good for one-time watch. I feel, the story is rushed in the mid & end, to make the Americans to fight with vampires.
Benjamin Walker did good with his role as Abe Lincoln, though this movie is more of like a spoof.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2012)

*SAFE* .... updating after a long time, actually infact watching a movie after a long time ... Been busy with TV series .....So SAFE . another "Jason Statham," movie, and what do we expect from JS movies......., Action quality action, and some gruesome fight scenes, SAFE delivers both given the fact the action director knew who he was directing. Plot is common to the core ..."A Chinese girl good with numbers,  knows a a secret code, and everybody is after her", until she falls under Jason protection ...... rest you can guess.

Pace is good, performances are decent ..... but the best are the action sequences, pretty decently filmed ........ *6.5/10   * ..... for Jason Statham, fans a must


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *SAFE* .... updating after a long time, actually infact watching a movie after a long time ... Been busy with TV series .....So SAFE . another "Jason Statham," movie, and what do we expect from JS movies......., Action quality action, and some gruesome fight scenes, SAFE delivers both given the fact the action director knew who he was directing. Plot is common to the core ..."A Chinese girl good with numbers,  knows a a secret code, and everybody is after her", until she falls under Jason protection ...... rest you can guess.



Suitable for Transporter 4!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2012)

sam9s said:


> *SAFE* .... updating after a long time, actually infact watching a movie after a long time ... Been busy with TV series .....So SAFE . another "Jason Statham," movie, and what do we expect from JS movies......., Action quality action, and some gruesome fight scenes, SAFE delivers both given the fact the action director knew who he was directing. Plot is common to the core ..."A Chinese girl good with numbers,  knows a a secret code, and everybody is after her", until she falls under Jason protection ...... rest you can guess.
> 
> Pace is good, performances are decent ..... but the best are the action sequences, pretty decently filmed ........ *6.5/10   * ..... for Jason Statham, fans a must



Man!!!! You really watched an action movie after a long time! 6.5 for Safe ! that too from you?!!!!!
The way you are generous, you might want to give oscar to "Stolen"


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Man!!!! You really watched an action movie after a long time! 8.5 for Safe ! that too from you?!!!!!
> The way you are generous, you might want to give oscar to "Stolen"


^ 6.5


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Man!!!! You really watched an action movie after a long time! 8.5 for Safe ! that too from you?!!!!!
> The way you are generous, you might want to give oscar to "Stolen"



errr rhitwick ... what has happened to you .....* its 6.5 NOT 8.5* ..... and it was not even a typo ... I wrote 6.5 ....... 
Even if I HAD gone for a typo and typed 8.5, you in all....knowing me, should have guessed, it must be a typo .....


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, I made a typo. The post was made considering the rating 6.5 and while writing I wrote 8.5.

Now, you can go ahead explaining SAFE!


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh you mean it aint worth even 6.5!! .... Naaaaa it aint _that _bad .... it was an entertaining flick for the action part ......... 6, 6.2 worth but the action and fight sequences were A class and that made me give an extra 2


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2012)

Statham had better action piece in Expendables 2 comparing to Safe. And what is your opinion about climax.
For me it was a wastage of a great set up. Shocking and disappointing. 

I think I had posted it in our "Must not..." thread.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 21, 2012)

Stand By Me (Stand by Me (1986) - IMDb)
The Man from earth (The Man from Earth (2007) - IMDb)
PROOF that Great movies can be made on a low budget.... Bollywood? are you paying attention?
Seriously guys, Stand by me is amazing(No not a movie for kids! Mind it) , its a drama movie about 4 friends in their tween years and their perspective(Am I using the word right?) of life.
And the Man from earth is an awesome sci-fi movie, IF your history is good. Other wise you will end up googling half of the stuff in the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Statham had better action piece in Expendables 2 comparing to Safe. And what is your opinion about climax.
> For me it was a wastage of a great set up. Shocking and disappointing.
> 
> I think I had posted it in our "Must not..." thread.



errr its definitely not a "Must Not ...." expendables was good, but for different reasons, the hand combat fights were much better and more in SAFE. Yes climax was cold , but as I said most of us dont see JS movies for all this stuff, I for one at-least just expect some kick ass action sequences, which was there, much like transporter, where; as a movie it was below avg, but I still would give 6+ as the action was cool.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 22, 2012)

My favorite movies which I watched in 2012:

Most of them are offbeat movies so these might appeal only to selected few from this thread. One factor which makes them my favorite -  the movie might not appeal you at the first viewing but it creates a long lasting impression on you and you remember it for a long time afterwards.

1)* Perfect Sense *-  A perfect post apocalypse movie for me. I can compare this to _Monsters_, which was my fav movie a couple of years back. This one created more impact though. This was on the similar theme of _Contagion_ - but had more soul. Perfect depressing movie.

2) *Gangs of Wasseypur *- Especially part 2. I don't think this movie would get any major awards. But if it were in my hands, I'd felicitate all the actors, Anurag Kashyap and Sneha Khanwalkar.

3) *Barfi* - Ignoring few copied scenes, it still was a touching movie. 

4) *Shala* - Awesome movie reminding us of our own school days.

5) *English Vinglish* - Loved it for a different concept and fabulous direction and acting. 

6) *You Instead* (Tonight You're mine) - A documentary-styled filmed different love story. Loved it for its uniqueness, songs and acting.

7)* London Paris New York* - Liked it.

8) *Falling Overnight *- A very offbeat emotional movie. Tearjerker. Different. This ignored and forgotten movie deserves more credit.

Of course I loved all mainstream movies (eg. TDKR), but havent included them in this offbeat list.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Dec 22, 2012)

Just watched a movie named The Words, released this year. Not sure why it isnt rated high but it touched me. Best film of 2012 according to me, even better than Man on a ledge, end of watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2012)

*The Campaign 6/10*

It would have been a good movie if it were 15-20 minutes short. Has its own moments but the premise is wasted by dragging the story.

*Looper 7.5/10*

Surprised!

Hated the trailer but loved the movie. Has a predictable ending but still has a better story than Inception. Recommended.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 23, 2012)

*The Avengers - 7.5/10
Prometheus - 8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2012)

Looper face-palm moment


Spoiler



01:44:03 just b4 climax. Car turned over, old Joe standing infront to kill 'em, Sara gets out of the car with Cid and....she closes the car door!!!

Her life is at stake still it was important for her to close the door of an upside down car. Habits?!


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Dec 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> The Campaign 6/10
> 
> It would have been a good movie if it were 15-20 minutes short. Has its own moments but the premise is wasted by dragging the story.
> 
> ...



What? 
P.S. Loved this film, rated it 8 in imdb, predicted the ending.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, 'story' which Inception can't boast of having.


----------



## icebags (Dec 23, 2012)

Loopie 7.5  some stuff don't make much sense to me. but, good stuff.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, 'story' which Inception can't boast of having.



you mad bro? Inception was pure art!


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 23, 2012)

@rhitwik 
if you think that
then "you're literally too stupid to insult"  
end if


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> you mad bro? Inception was pure art!



Art? yes.
Concept? Yes.
Presentation? Mind blown!
but
story? No.



pratik385 said:


> @rhitwik
> if you think that
> then "you're literally too stupid insult"
> end if



Did you forget to insert a "to"? If not then I could not figure out the meaning of what you posted.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jab tak hai jaan has gr8 story then


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, 'story' which Inception can't boast of having.



you probably didnt watch it properly then (paying attention to each and every dialogue and keen interest on story)
i had to watch 3 times to understand it properly.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Jab tak hai jaan has gr8 story then



JTHJ has an average story which was forced to stretch to make 3HR long movie. I don't know why they did it.

But, compared to JTHJ, Inception really can't boast of having a 'story'. Its a very good concept but story...no.

Well, why don't you guys do one thing...

Why not write the 'story' of Inception here. You might just convince me that it really had a story.

You know, story of Inception is like Himesh Reshmiya's songs. Its very catchy, foot tapping, full of beats but you can't hum it. If you can't hum it, for me it does not have a tune or melody.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

story of Inception. 



Spoiler



Former dream architect Dominick
"Dom" Cobb and business partner
Arthur perform corporate espionage using an experimental military-
developed machine to infiltrate the subconscious of their targets and extract information while dreaming,
their latest target being Japanese
businessman Saito. Tiered dream within a dream strategies are used and dreamers awaken by a "kick" or by dying in the dream. If the
dreamer is the one who dies, the
dream "collapses". Each extractor
carries a totem, a small object the
behavior of which is only
predictable to its owner, used to determine whether a dreamer is in
someone else's dream. Cobb's totem
is a spinning top that perpetually spins in the dream state. The
extraction fails due to Mallorie "Mal"
Cobb, Cobb's deceased wife, whose
memory projection sabotages the
mission. Saito reveals, after Cobb's
and Arthur's associate sells them out, that he was actually auditioning
the team to perform the difficult act
of inception: implanting an idea into
a person's subconscious while they
sleep. Saito wishes to break up the energy conglomerate of his ailing competitor Maurice Fischer, by
planting the idea in his son and heir
Robert Fischer to disintegrate his
father's company. Should Cobb
succeed, Saito would use his
influence to clear a murder charge against Cobb, so he can return to the
United States and his children. Cobb
accepts the offer and assembles his
team: Eames, a conman and identity
forger; Yusuf, a chemist who
concocts the powerful sedative for a stable dream within a dream
strategy; Ariadne, an architecture
student tasked with designing the labyrinth of the dream landscapes; and Arthur. Saito accompanies so
that he knows whether or not Cobb
and his team succeeded. When the elder Fischer dies in
Sydney and his body is flown back
to Los Angeles, the team share the
flight with Robert Fischer and Cobb
sedates him, bringing him into the
shared dream. At each stage, the member of the team generating the
dream stays behind to initiate the
"kick", while the other members
sleep within the dream to travel a
level deeper. In the first level, Yusuf's
rainy downtown dream, the team abducts Fischer. However Fischer's
trained subconscious projections
attack and severely wound Saito.
Eames temporarily takes the
appearance of Fischer's godfather,
Peter Browning, to suggest Fischer reconsider his father's will. Yusuf drives the team in a van as they are
sedated into Arthur's dream, a hotel,
where the team recruit Fischer,
convincing him his kidnapping was
orchestrated by Browning. In the
third dream level, a snowy mountain fortress dreamed by Eames, Fischer
is told they are in Browning's
subconscious, but they are really
going deeper into Fischer's. Yusuf,
under assault by trained projections,
initiates his kick too soon by driving off a bridge, sending Arthur's dream
world into zero-gravity and causing
an avalanche in Eames' dream.
Arthur improvises a new kick using
an elevator that will be synchronized
with the van hitting the water, while the team in Eames' dream races to
finish the job before the new round
of kicks. Due to the effects of heavy sedation
and multi-layered dreaming, death
during this mission will result in
entering Limbo, dream space of
unknown content where the
dreamer could be trapped. Elapsed time in each dream level is roughly
twenty times greater than in the
level above it; in Limbo, the deepest
level of all, 24 hours of outer-world
time would be experienced as about
half a century. Cobb reveals to Ariadne that he spent "fifty years"
with Mal in Limbo constructing a
world from their shared memories
whilst seemingly growing old
together. After returning to the
waking world, Mal remained convinced she was still dreaming
and committed suicide, trying to
persuade Cobb to do so by
retroactively incriminating him in her
death. He fled the U.S. and left his
children behind, ostensibly in the care of his father-in-law. Saito succumbs to his wounds, and
Cobb's projection of Mal sabotages
the plan by killing Fischer, sending them both into Limbo.[14] Cobb and Ariadne enter Limbo to find Fischer
and Saito, while Eames remains on
his dream level to set up a kick by
rigging the fortress with explosives.
Cobb confronts his projection of Mal,
who tries convincing him to stay in Limbo. Cobb refuses and confesses
that he was responsible for Mal's
suicide: having convinced her to
leave Limbo by using inception to
plant the idea in her mind that the
world they had been living in for fifty years was not real, and hence
the need to kill themselves in order
to return to the real world, once
back in the real world she continued
to believe dying would wake her.
Mal attacks Cobb but Ariadne shoots her. Through his confession, Cobb
attains catharsis and chooses to remain in Limbo to search for Saito.
Ariadne pushes Fischer off a
balcony, bringing him back up to
the mountain fortress, where he
enters a safe room to discover and
accept the planted idea: that his father wishes him to be his "own
man", and that splitting up the
conglomerate might not be a radical
notion. All of the team members except
Cobb and Saito ride the
synchronized kicks back to reality:
Ariadne jumps off a balcony in
Limbo, Eames detonates the
explosives in the fortress, Arthur blasts an elevator containing the
team's sleeping bodies up an
elevator shaft, and the van in Yusuf's
dream hits the water. Cobb
eventually finds an aged Saito and
the two remember their arrangement, presumably killing
themselves and awakening to
outer-world reality on the airplane.
Saito honors the arrangement and
Cobb passes through U.S. customs once the plane lands in Los Angeles.
Before reuniting with his children,
Cobb tests reality with his spinning
top, but he turns away to greet them
before observing the results. As he
plays with his children, the camera pans to the spinning top, at which
point the film ends.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Avatar - 8/10*
I watched it today only


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Art? yes.
> Concept? Yes.
> Presentation? Mind blown!
> but
> story? No.



Do you deduce every single film this way? u gonna have a hard time enjoying movies mate. coz afaik, concept+presentation+art = story. If you are particularly talking about plot, Inception has one of the best plots among the big block busters, its tough feat to pull off you know, making a high budget film with a kickass story. The movie kept me at the edge of the seat until the very end.
Here's what Nolan thinks of people like you 



> I sometimes get frustrated with studio executives - and indeed critics - *who will watch a film in a very linear way* and make notes as they go, because that's not how movies work. You get to the end - the audience gets to the end - and then you take about five minutes to decide 'OK, what was all that?' and your brain really looks at everything in a different way and then you decide. And that's why endings are so important and that's why you really have to get to the end of a movie before you know what it is.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 23, 2012)

story of inception 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



We Need to go Deeper
























there's an amazing book called Fortress Of The Pearl by Michael Moorcock, it's a complex, rich story, and two people steal a pearl from a sick and comatose girl's dream, think inception was totally inspired by that story


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Do you deduce every single film this way? u gonna have a hard time enjoying movies mate. coz afaik, concept+presentation+art = story. If you are particularly talking about plot, Inception has one of the best plots among the big block busters, its tough feat to pull off you know, making a high budget film with a kickass story. The movie kept me at the edge of the seat until the very end.
> Here's what Nolan thinks of people like you



Ummm, kinda, yes. Everyone has a passion and for me movies are one of 'em. I very much like to 'dissect' a movie in various angles. And, I really like writing reviews of movies. You may refer my reviews in "Movie review..." thread to know how I tend to think. You would find me a regular contributor there. 
No, I do not suffer in superiority complex but I've seen enough movies that very few amaze me now.

And, one more thing, I love reading novels. I've loved reading since I was a kid and still pursue it. May be thats why I prefer conventional story telling. A beginning, a middle and an end. But of late the trend is to cash on a brilliant concept. Most of the time the script writers have a spark of brilliance and an unique concept is conceived. Then they add head and tail to it. Few dialogs here and there and SFX to cover all the sins.

Inception, Avatar both suffer in this regard. Avatar still has a story but average whereas Inception has a concept which was turned into screenplay.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Transformers: Dark of the Moon 8/10





rhitwick said:


> You may refer my reviews in "Movie review..." thread to know how I tend to think.



okay


----------



## Anorion (Dec 24, 2012)

avatar is about the only movie that's not based on comic, a novel, an epic or an amusement park ride.. just not officially , there's pocahontas
its not the story at all, does not matter, its the visuals only atm, an established story helps with the visuals, that's where text plays a role, and that's probably why Tarantino scripts leak


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 24, 2012)

Did he gave Dark of the moon a 8 :shocked:
i was facepalm'in half of the movie


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Dec 24, 2012)

Exactly. You cant be a critic and enjoy the film. Vice versa is possible but one must watch the film first without judgement. I've bad habits too, of constantly predicting the ending and not watching trailer before films..
I used to be like rhitwick. Always judging movies, novels and football matches. Later my friends pointed out how I always RATE stuffs and use phrases like "Top 10" often and how my ratings in imdb are based on potential quality achieved in the movie rather than how much i enjoy the 90mins. Weeks ago I watched Wanted in a 40' smart tv which converted some stuffs in the movie to 3d even though the movie isnt one, and was amazed by its thrill. Went to imdb and saw I rated it 5. My reaction was "am i this skeptical?". Don't get me wrong, you cannot biasedly choose one film over another in terms of "entertainment" alone, but you cannot watch a new movie and analyze it at the same time. I've a perception that every film is worth watching considering the fact we pay zero to watch a film made by lots of brilliant minds and hundreds of staffs and still question if its worth a couple of hours of our life? Saying that, its been 3yrs since I downloaded jeniffer's body and still havent watched it and will probably avoid Holy Motors and On the road, kinda making me a hypocrite but its a good attitude to have if you watch a new movie almost daily.
p.s. I would like some recommendations of the movies that amazes rhitwick


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> okay



I think I've written a review to justify my rating. You are supposed to have issue with my review and question them. Then rating can be attacked not prior to that.



Anorion said:


> avatar is about the only movie that's not based on comic, a novel, an epic or an amusement park ride.. just not officially , there's pocahontas
> its not the story at all, does not matter, its the visuals only atm, an established story helps with the visuals, that's where text plays a role, and that's probably why Tarantino scripts leak



Same as above.


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2012)

Wind Chill (2007)
5/10
The movie started off really interesting but the second half just ruined the whole experience. It was like they planned the movie to go with one storyline in first half and other half with a another storyline.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Exactly. You cant be a critic and enjoy the film. Vice versa is possible but one must watch the film first without judgement. I've bad habits too, of constantly predicting the ending and not watching trailer before films..
> I used to be like rhitwick. Always judging movies, novels and football matches. Later my friends pointed out how I always RATE stuffs and use phrases like "Top 10" often and how my ratings in imdb are based on potential quality achieved in the movie rather than how much i enjoy the 90mins. Weeks ago I watched Wanted in a 40' smart tv which converted some stuffs in the movie to 3d even though the movie isnt one, and was amazed by its thrill. Went to imdb and saw I rated it 5. My reaction was "am i this skeptical?". Don't get me wrong, you cannot biasedly choose one film over another in terms of "entertainment" alone, but you cannot watch a new movie and analyze it at the same time. I've a perception that every film is worth watching considering the fact we pay zero to watch a film made by lots of brilliant minds and hundreds of staffs and still question if its worth a couple of hours of our life? Saying that, its been 3yrs since I downloaded jeniffer's body and still havent watched it and will probably avoid Holy Motors and On the road, kinda making me a hypocrite but its a good attitude to have if you watch a new movie almost daily.


Yes, I judge movies. And this I developed by watching at least one movie everyday and at least 2-3 movies on weekends. The volume made me this way. Content after content and afet a time you search for x-factor to get amazed or impressed. And, then you start deducing.


> p.s. I would like some recommendations of the movies that amazes rhitwick


Ya, I can help you with that,

*3 Iron*
*My Sassy girl*(Korean)
*Groundhog Day*
*Pan's Labyrinth*

Anatomy of a murder
Dial M for mujrder
12 Angry men
Mr. Smmith goes to washington
Peeping tom
Its a wonderful life
Straw Dogs
Funny Games
Being John Malkovich
Matrix
Etc.

*Mohabbatein
Rockstar
Jab we Met*

Udaan
The President is coming
Ishqiya
Gulaal
Ek Doctor ki maut
Pyaasa
Others...

Yem Maya Chesave
Happy days
Hemlock Society
Others...


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2012)

^^
Mohabbatein
Rockstar    ?


----------



## Makx (Dec 24, 2012)

Iron Sky - 10/10
The Nazis have been hiding on the dark side of the moon since 1945 and are now back for revenge.
The movie is much more than that, I love this scene in particular


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 24, 2012)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Mohabbatein
> Rockstar    ?



and Transformers Dark of the Moon!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Watched Flight.. As usual Denzel Washington at his best.  BTW I recall that he has played couple of negative roles.. but I don't recall which movies.


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2012)

^ Training Day...


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

*LOOPER* - I can admit it's a complex movie, and its story is certainly fresh with the concept of Loops.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 24, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> *LOOPER* - I can admit it's a complex movie, and its story is certainly fresh with the concept of Loops.



Really?
What kind of loops? While loop, do loop, for loop or fruit loops?


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Really?
> What kind of loops? While loop, do loop, for loop or fruit loops?


Tasteless honey loops/


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Dec 25, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, I judge movies. And this I developed by watching at least one movie everyday and at least 2-3 movies on weekends. The volume made me this way. Content after content and afet a time you search for x-factor to get amazed or impressed. And, then you start deducing.
> 
> Ya, I can help you with that,
> 
> ...



Havent watched these: Mr. Smmith goes to washington, Peeping tom, Straw Dogs, The President is coming, Ishqiya, Gulaal, Yem Maya Chesave, Happy days, Ek Doctor ki maut, Pyaasa
Will give it a try. and I think most people here watches over 7movies weekly, I do. Not many recommendations coming to my mind, some are: Mr. Nobody, Trainspotting, Batman: Under the Red Hood, Front of the class, Snatch, Elizabeth Town, Requiem for a Dream, Ferris Buellers Day Off, The Butterfly effect, 10things I hate about you, frequency
and hemlock? u bong? try teen yaari then


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> and hemlock? u bong? try teen yaari then



Seen. The movies I mentioned here are 'best' of my list and the bold ones are best of the best or special to me.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

The Grey - A pure survival thriller. Kept me involved with the movie, till the end. But, i felt the movie lagged at certain times, during lengthy conversations between the members.
Liam neeson, as usual did better with his role. 

Did he finally survived or not?


Spoiler



IMDB says Both the Wolf and Liam survived, by the air-gasp of the wolf, as well as the hissing sound of Liam. But, i can't figure out the Liam.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

After watching English movies on the same line, I felt that the second story in the life of pi was more reasonable. He seems to create an alternative to the reality so as to keep his conscience clean.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2012)

*Alex Cross 6/10*

They rebooted the Alex Cross series replacing Morgan Freeman as Alex Cross. One time watch.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 25, 2012)

The Bourne Legacy - 6/10 .. didn't like it much..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, I judge movies. And this I developed by watching at least one movie everyday and at least 2-3 movies on weekends. The volume made me this way. Content after content and afet a time you search for x-factor to get amazed or impressed. And, then you start deducing.
> 
> Ya, I can help you with that,
> 
> ...



Great list will add some of mine fav. ones :-
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Stalag 17
Anchorman 
The Shawshank Redemption
Forrest Gump 
The Great Escape 
Airplane!
Goodfellas
It's a Wonderful Life
 The Bridge on the River Kwai 
Defiance
Schindler’s List\
The pianist 
Empire of the Sun
The Graduate


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2012)

How to Train Your Dragon - 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2012)

*Starbuck 7.5/10*

Synopsis:-


> As his lover announces her pregnancy, a forty-something slacker receives other life-changing news: 142 people, all of them the result of artificial insemination, have filed a class action lawsuit against him, their biological father.



Do you find it similar to any recent popular hindi movie? Well, me too found it.

What if I say it released in the year 2011? Would your doubts become more strong?

Well, have your questions with you, this movie is as similar with "Vicky Donor" as "Hum Tum" is inspired by "When Harry met Sally". Vicky Donor took the concept from it and made an Indian version of the plot. They gave total new approach and angles to our hindi part but the second half of the movie was very weak.

Coming to Starbuck, performance is brilliant with a very well told 'story'. I liked it more.

But, I need a public opinion here. Is it only my ears or the songs also kinda have similar tune?

Starbuck song


Vicky Donor song


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> How to Train Your Dragon - 7/10



Did you use the tissue papers?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Exactly. You cant be a critic and enjoy the film. Vice versa is possible but one must watch the film first without judgement. I've bad habits too, of constantly predicting the ending and not watching trailer before films..
> I used to be like rhitwick. Always judging movies, novels and football matches. Later my friends pointed out how I always RATE stuffs and use phrases like "Top 10" often and how my ratings in imdb are based on potential quality achieved in the movie rather than how much i enjoy the 90mins. Weeks ago I watched Wanted in a 40' smart tv which converted some stuffs in the movie to 3d even though the movie isnt one, and was amazed by its thrill. Went to imdb and saw I rated it 5. My reaction was "am i this skeptical?". Don't get me wrong, you cannot biasedly choose one film over another in terms of "entertainment" alone, but you cannot watch a new movie and analyze it at the same time. I've a perception that every film is worth watching considering the fact we pay zero to watch a film made by lots of brilliant minds and hundreds of staffs and still question if its worth a couple of hours of our life? Saying that, its been 3yrs since I downloaded jeniffer's body and still havent watched it and will probably avoid Holy Motors and On the road, kinda making me a hypocrite but its a good attitude to have if you watch a new movie almost daily.
> p.s. I would like some recommendations of the movies that amazes rhitwick



Well even I rate every movie I see and pretty critically too, and thought my taste and ratinsg are almost too contradictory to *rhitwicks*, one thing I will agree with him is that even I have seen too many movies for any new to amaze me in and out, and hence almost all movies I see these days come between 6 and 6.8, and I remember someone even said that is there any movie that passes my 6.8 .....

but my ratings and writing reviews is almost for my own gratification as my hobby, does not bother me if people don not read them or analyse them, but it feel good if I get someone to have a good discussion with. 


I disagree that every movie is worth watching, coz of the efforts behind it ....... movie makers make movie not just to entertain us, but its their job so to speak, and they make their living out of it as well, so all the efforts has that objective. If the end product is not good its their lack of skill and then they retry to sell a new one ....... (as I said its their bread and butter as well) .......... so you can not say just because the effort is there, we can not analyse or criticize it.



rhitwick said:


> Inception really can't boast of having a 'story'. Its a very good concept but story...no.



and I thought a good concept makes atleast 50% of a good story. Anyway inception did have a story, albeit not as intriguing as the concept itself, but cant say it did not have a story ...... for me if any movie wins hands down as far as the mix of concept and story it has to be *Memento*


----------



## Anorion (Dec 26, 2012)

well spotted, bollywood is easily inspired... so much tosh about what went into making that song in the media 

Memento, Inception both have non-linear narratives, and more story telling than a story per se, similar to Kill Bill, Pulp Fiction 
cloud atlas is a good contrast, too much story stuffed into it


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

^ Another non-linear movie = Irreversible


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Another non-linear movie = Irreversible



French Movie right? .. I came to know its very stressful to watch.. and a very memorable one.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Did you use the tissue papers?



I am a cold blooded being. There were some parts where I felt like that but no real tissue papers.

The most i have gone is while watching few korean movies.



RCuber said:


> French Movie right? .. I came to know its very stressful to watch.. and a very memorable one.



Memorable in a depressing and shocking way like Requiem For a Dream.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2012)

RCuber said:


> French Movie right? .. I came to know its very stressful to watch.. and a very memorable one.



Yes. Monica Bellucci's.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

it is depressing :/

@ Faun
seen My Sassy girl (Korean)
great truely great movie 
Thanks for the list da

started watching Lovers concerto but skipped it dont know why i was bored...
Will watch Classic tonite


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *3 Iron*
> *My Sassy girl*(Korean)
> *Groundhog Day*
> *Pan's Labyrinth*
> ...



What only one SRK movie in that list and that too Mohabbatein


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2012)

The only SRK movie that I loved was *Kabhi han kabhi na*    ....... other close enough was *Chalte chalte* ......*Mohabbatein *was utter crap for me ...

Talking of depressing....* leaving las vegas* was one of my top depressing movies .......


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

sam9s said:


> The only SRK movie that I loved was *Kabhi han kabhi na*    ....... other close enough was *Chalte chalte* ......*Mohabbatein *was utter crap for me ...
> 
> Talking of depressing....* leaving las vegas* was one of my top depressing movies .......



Leaving las vegas was truely bad man...
Geez 


Also theres one more im not remebering its name, will get back with few names after heading home!


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2012)

sam9s said:


> The only SRK movie that I loved was *Kabhi han kabhi na*    ....... other close enough was *Chalte chalte* ......*Mohabbatein *was utter crap for me ...
> 
> Talking of depressing....* leaving las vegas* was one of my top depressing movies .......



I don't know about other movies but I completely agree with you on Kabhi Haan Kabhi Naa. Movie and SRK's performance were both good. I had so much expectations from Mohabattein since this was the first movie that SRK and Amitabh came together and I expected fireworks. It turned out too be a tuss cracker.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

@ sam9s
Naboer and A Serbian Film 
most depressing stuff


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> it is depressing :/
> 
> @ Faun
> seen My Sassy girl (Korean)
> ...



Welcome. Lover's concerto was kind of depressing. May be it's too slow for you.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 26, 2012)

Everyone please watch - The lost highway.
The only movie I had to watch 3 times and I still have many doubts lingering.

Sure it ll fu*k ur mind.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @ sam9s
> Naboer and A Serbian Film
> most depressing stuff



also watch Irreversible if u haven't


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Seen irreversible ....... Naboer and a Serbian film, added to queue, speaking of depressing movies, who knew today I will witness another one ......
*City of Life and death ... a.k.a Nanjing! Nanjing!* ... turned out to be another addition to this genre ...... plot ...._"The film deals with the Battle of Nanjing and its aftermath during the Second Sino-Japanese War during 1937.".._......... the movie is not a war movie per se, but depicts the atrocities of japan during the Imperial Japanese Army's capture of the then-capital of China, Nanjing. If you say Hitler was the cruellest human on Jews, *watch this* .... I could hardly believe if there was any sane humanity left in that part of the world during those times ......... its horrific .... and the movie showcases every single emotion in literal details ....leaves you numb for hours .......... *7/10* for this one ..... 

God I have to see some light hearted movie now to get this out of my head ........ ... how is *TED* ...... high ratings  and seem to be a fun movie .....


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> also watch Irreversible if u haven't



seen it



sam9s said:


> God I have to see some light hearted movie now to get this out of my head ........ ... how is *TED* ...... high ratings  and seem to be a fun movie .....



Ted is funny too hahah! 
you can watch 21 jump street and Moonrise Kingdom, good stuff these...

But when i watch depressing or mind **** kinda movies i prefer Clerks 1 or Friday


----------



## sam9s (Dec 27, 2012)

*TED* .... was awesome , just because it has a teddy bear and appears to be a funny movie does not at all make this one a kid's watch .............. but its good fun all the way. Plot is simple ... John Bennett (Mark Wahlberg), is a lone kid and wishes to have a real friend and he gets a teddy who can talk .... and boy not only he can talk but is a hilarious character ..... the moments, the dialogues everything is funny and pleasure to watch ...... climax was not too emotional as I was expecting, but an over all winner ...... just the kind of movie I wanted  ..................... *6.8/10* for this ...


----------



## digitfan (Dec 27, 2012)

Barfi  awesome movie indeed. Performance is terrific! I always thouht ranbir and priyanka are overhyped. But this film kinda blurred that thought. Best movie of the year! Hell wth movies like dabaang 2 and bodyguard.


----------



## R2K (Dec 27, 2012)

Taken 2 
7/10
There are a ton of plot holes but still deserve to be called as a good action movie.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 27, 2012)

Irreversible - 7/10, I got a strong stomach and no emotions.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2012)

Moonrise kingdom was amazing 8/10


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Irreversible - 7/10, I got a strong stomach and no emotions.



Now, watch it in reverse.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ I will still not change my rating


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

*From Dusk Till Dawn (1996) - 8/10*
Amazing movie...can't believe how it got a twist in story...
George Clooney did well also Salma Hayek was sooo hot...do watch this


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> Welcome. Lover's concerto was kind of depressing. May be it's too slow for you.



Yeah man, it was slow and i lose interest...
I haven't seen No country for old man because of that 



Zangetsu said:


> *From Dusk Till Dawn (1996) - 8/10*
> Amazing movie...can't believe how it got a twist in story...
> George Clooney did well also Salma Hayek was sooo hot...do watch this



Added to the queue will watch it after Classic
Salma Hayek


----------



## RCuber (Dec 27, 2012)

Dredd (2012) - IMDb - 8/10
Judge Dredd (1995) - IMDb - 7/10


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Paranorman 2012- 8/10...one of the best animation films of 2012...very surprised this didn't get picked for golden globes..had a good score too...

Frankenweenie 2012- 7/10 One of the movies nominated...another good movie which is also a bit about paranormal...but nice movie...

Both the movies are highly recommended


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

*Dredd 5.5/10*

When I was a kid my cousin brother told me that there were only two kinds of action movies. One is 'chinese action' and another is 'american action'. Chinese action is hand-to hand combat and american action is all about guns and tech. Well, he told me that when I was may be 12-14 yrs old. Over the years I found that true.

We have just seen "The Raid: Redemption" and someone here please point me out what difference Dredd had compared to that?!!! Even the old movie on Judge Dredd had a better story and representation.

+Gore, blood
-Everything else


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

Irreversible in my opinion is an average movie.

I would rate it 6.5/10. 
Nothing special in it except for the way the story-line is presented (non-linear).
The story too is an average one. No real shockers in it.
Its mostly shot in gawdy red backgrounds and is too monotonous at times. Especially the last part ~ 20 mins of sex/menstruation and cumming is a real torture to watch because you know already that everything important is done and all that's left is sex and a fight about reaching orgasm.



sam9s said:


> Well even I rate every movie I see and pretty critically too, and thought my taste and ratinsg are almost too contradictory to *rhitwicks*, one thing I will agree with him is that even I have seen too many movies for any new to amaze me in and out,



Go watch The lost highway. It will sure keep you wondering.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

You do not bring Lynch to a discussion. He defies all logic.


----------



## Anish (Dec 28, 2012)

Watched some good Sergio Leone's

A fist full of dollars - 7/10
For a few dollars more - 8/10


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Dredd (2012) - IMDb - 8/10



really...its that good...just saw few mins and felt its a low budget movie with poor action, infact the earlier movie with stallone was much better.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

abhidev said:


> really...its that good...just saw few mins and felt its a low budget movie with poor action, infact the earlier movie with stallone was much better.



Kai re? Maine 5.5 dia wo nahi dikha tujhe?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

Cloud Atlas.. cannot rate it yet, have to see it again. 

I didn't realize who Hae-Joo Chang was.. took me by surprise  I couldn't, also the Archivist and Kona Chief (really impressed) 

The Elephant Man (1980) - I have seen only half of the movie.. and I rate it 10/10 already


----------



## sam9s (Dec 28, 2012)

abhidev said:


> really...its that good...just saw few mins and felt its a low budget movie with poor action, infact the earlier movie with stallone was much better.



its neither a low budget, nor poor action, but less, too less action. These kind of movies heavily depend on the action it has to offer ....... for me that was what lost all points ....being R+ rated I had heavy expectations with some gritty gun action .....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Kai re? Maine 5.5 dia wo nahi dikha tujhe?



Dekha hoga...but he might be surprised by a high rating compared to urs...


----------



## R2K (Dec 28, 2012)

Liberal Arts (2012)
This movie was made by the actor who plays Ted Mosby in How I met your mother.
There is no interesting storyline or anything but I kinda liked it.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> You do not bring Lynch to a discussion. He defies all logic.



Lol.
So have u seen LH or TMD ?
After watching his movies - I feel that lynch complicates an elementary idea to an infinite extent so that when people leave the theatre they should think that this movie wasnt meant for ppl with average IQ. 
First of all - you ll have to watch the movie at least 2 - 3 times to understand completely. And when you do - you ll be wondering thats another average story which he has twisted to such an extent to create a false impression that his movies are directed towards the intelligent lot.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen both of them. 

No comments on 'em and no comments on him. I hated myself while watching those movies. At every single scene i kept wondering why I was not getting what was happening on screen!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> At every single scene i kept wondering why I was not getting what was happening on screen!


Lol.
In Lost Highway - 


Spoiler



You re actually witnessing projections of a disturbed and unstable mind. Now how lame is that ?


And then confused ppl come out of the theatre  saying - It was a difficult movie to understand so it sure must be good.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 28, 2012)

Hobbit-8/10
Useless Of watching in 3D,anyways no problem  the theather had a 3D fest for 99 bucks ..Wanted to see Avatar In 3d but who will sit and watch it again after star movies shows it every now and then.



Spoiler



Waiting for Hobbit 2 .
So baggins was there in LOTR also?
hobbit 2 will have a dragon fight


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

@Thetrueblueviking 

spoiler alert please


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> @Thetrueblueviking
> 
> spoiler alert please



Sorry - right away.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> The Elephant Man (1980) - I have seen only half of the movie.. and I rate it 10/10 already


11/10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

*End of watch 7/10*

Last 30 minutes saved the movie.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 29, 2012)

Jack reacher :  8/10  Had nothing to do at office so watched first day first show . It is not a typical Tom Cruise action flick rather a good thriller , starts good  but slightly elongated in between but the last half hour was awesome .


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2012)

*Incendies 7/10* 
A long and slow, emotionally painful melodrama with shocking final twist. *"A MUST WATCH MOVIE"
*
*Babi Leto (Autumn Spring) 6.5/10*
A lovely family drama about old age, nice performance by the lead actors.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> Kai re? Maine 5.5 dia wo nahi dikha tujhe?



kyaaa yaaar...hadd hai yaar...the reply was for Rcubers post....woh nahi dikha tujhe???


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 30, 2012)

watched English Vinglish yesterday. Good movie IMO. Shows hardships faced by numerous Indian women for not knowing english properly. Definitely worth watching


----------



## icebags (Dec 30, 2012)

Jack Reacher - 7/10. hilarious ending.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> watched English Vinglish yesterday. Good movie IMO. Shows hardships faced by numerous Indian women for not knowing english properly. Definitely worth watching



Yeah it was a really good movie.
2012 had atleast good bollywood movies after a huge gap of 3 years


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dredd 2012 - 8/10...Better than i thought...shame it didn't earn much in the BO...i seriously hope there is a sequel to this...


----------



## vpmovie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Latest Hollywood Movies Download*

Barfi awesome movie indeed. Performance is terrific! I always thouht ranbir and priyanka are overhyped. But this film kinda blurred that thought. Best movie of the year! Hell wth movies like dabaang 2 and bodyguard.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Latest Hollywood Movies Download*



digitfan said:


> Barfi  awesome movie indeed. Performance is terrific! I always thouht ranbir and priyanka are overhyped. But this film kinda blurred that thought. Best movie of the year! Hell wth movies like dabaang 2 and bodyguard.





vpmovie1 said:


> Barfi awesome movie indeed. Performance is terrific! I always thouht ranbir and priyanka are overhyped. But this film kinda blurred that thought. Best movie of the year! Hell wth movies like dabaang 2 and bodyguard.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2012)

*^*
 Who copy-pasted whom [or] are they same aliases? 
Nice find, RCuber!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ even the spelling mistakes are same 

EDIT: digitfan posted it first.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah. Saw that. 
---------------
Zodiac (2007) - IMDb - *7/10*
Movie about the mysterious "Zodiac killer". Being a fan of cryptography, i thought this movie will project some crypt-solving techniques - But not that much in the movie.Loved the role of Robert Downey Jr. & Jake Gyllenhall. Downey with his trademarked goatee like the one in Iron-man. I don't who inspired who!

Lengthy movie about 2.45 hrs. Watch it continuously , only if you have long time. Because, if you watch the movie in 2-days, you wont remember much on the 2nd day.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ gotta catch that again.. I remember enjoying watching that movie.. there was also another The Zodiac Killer (?) movie in the same year.. but it flopped.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Yeah. Saw that.
> ---------------
> Zodiac (2007) - IMDb - *7/10*
> Movie about the mysterious "Zodiac killer". Being a fan of cryptography, i thought this movie will project some crypt-solving techniques - But not that much in the movie.Loved the role of Robert Downey Jr. & Jake Gyllenhall. Downey with his trademarked goatee like the one in Iron-man. I don't who inspired who!
> ...



Interesting one indeed and based on real life incident. 
Saw it few days ago though.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ gotta catch that again.. I remember enjoying watching that movie.. there was also another The Zodiac Killer (?) movie in the same year.. but it flopped.


There were 2 other movies named,
The Zodiac (2005) - IMDb
Curse of the Zodiac (Video 2007) - IMDb

But, reviews said that they were not being close to the original incident.
From the movie (Zodiac), i've deduced that "Zodiac Killer" should be like the "Osama bin Laden" of that time (though not like terrorist, but uncaught culprit).
Wonder, whatif the "Zodiac killer" agains send a letter on 2013 (Maybe, he ended his spree because of the thought of doomsday prophecy. Since, it's gone now, he can. . . . )


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There were 2 other movies named,
> The Zodiac (2005) - IMDb
> Curse of the Zodiac (Video 2007) - IMDb
> 
> ...



He died as per the movie. I think there were more than one person involved.  Just a maybe.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

Paranorman - Twist was good but an average story. Good clay animation. 6.5/10

Barfi - I will rate it between 7-7.5. Obviously better than other craps in bollywood but the movie felt a bit incoherent to me. Couldn't reel me into the Barfi world. May be because I have seen many movies.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ cause its not Korean


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ cause its not Korean



haha...The Fountains sure was Korean.

IIRC, I haven't watched any new Korean movie in a year or two except for I saw the Devil.

Dredd 5.5-6/10, If you change the years gap then The Raid Redemption is essentially the same and better at that.

Judge Dredd looked funny to me.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 1, 2013)

himadri_sm said:


> Coriolanus - What a performance by Ralph Fiennes..The movie was quite good too...7/10 from me..
> p.s- Use of headphones advised..



I think nowadays everyone watches movies with their headphones/earphones ON while watching it at home...
is this healthy? good for ears?
a little worried about this


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2013)

^i dont think there will be any problem with headphones,its better than laptop speakers.

Forrest Gump-saw it on tv.very nice film.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^i dont think there will be any problem with headphones,its better than laptop speakers.
> 
> *Forrest Gump*-saw it on tv.very nice film.


One of the very few films that made me shed manly tears.


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> One of the very few films that made me shade manly tears.



Same here.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

Never saw Forrest Gump :s.. had only seen in parts.. gotta catch that ASAP


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2013)

^They may retelecast on HBO.Me too cried.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Never saw Forrest Gump :s.. had only seen in parts.. gotta catch that ASAP


Sit with some tissues, you'll need em.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Most of the tom thanks movies are a must watch except maybe the Dan Brown movies. Even the last one cloud atlas has a good rating on IMDb.


----------



## Makx (Jan 2, 2013)

Cloud Atlas - 10/10
The first hour was very confusing, but then the story just sunk in. After all it takes *"ripples across centuries to inspire a revolution."*


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2013)

*El Aura 6/10*

They redefined the phrase 'silent treatment'!

Pretty average story with lots of pseudo intellectual shots. If you have patience and good cinematography can alone attract to a movie. This is for you.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

Forrest Gump - 8/10 
V for Vendetta - 8/10 

I wonder how I missed out on these two movies for such a long time.


----------



## d3p (Jan 2, 2013)

The Bourne Legacy : 7.5/10 [Must Watch]

Taken 2 : 7/10 [Nothing New other than States, Albania, Tropoja, Istanbul & Back to States.]


----------



## RahulB (Jan 2, 2013)

Oldboy. South Korean Amazing stuff
Also Primer


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

Life of Pi: 9/10, simply amazing, story, characters, the special effects more so, this costed less than avatar to make but looked way more beautiful. Take that camaron.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally completed the "Godfather trilogy" with GF3 yesterday.
Al pacino on its peak as "Michael Corleone". 

Corleone's family is a typical family of how a man rises out of fear and dies in the end, because of the out-comings of that.
To me, Al pacino> Robert De Niro > Marlon Brando.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How's CZ12? 
Anyone watched?

*Variety gave the film a negative review stating "Jackie Chan emerges a Jackie-of-all-trades and master of none in [CZ12]".*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Take that camaron.



Cameron*
and no, the vfx was excellent, but not even close to what WETA achieved with Avatar.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Life of Pi: 9/10, simply amazing, story, characters, the special effects more so, this costed less than avatar to make but looked way more beautiful. Take that camaron.



Watch The Fall, The Fountain, and 2046. Artistic movies.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watch The Fall, The Fountain, and 2046. Artistic movies.


Saw the fall, rest I'll have to see.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2013)

Hobbit is pretty well made. Peter Jackson is good.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 2, 2013)

*Ice Age : continental Drift* ..... well, even though I was happy to have the Ice Age characters back, as a movie it did not impress me. For me Ice Age 3 : Dawn of the Dinosaurs was the best of the series, even better than the first, but first one introduced the characters so can not neglect it. Dawn of Dinosaurs infact has become one of my top animated movies, with immaculate characters and plot presentation. Ice Age 4 falls really really flat in that comparison.......*6.2/10*

*Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted* this lived up to its expectations as against to the second instalment, with damm freaking pace and same hilarious dialogue deliveries, that made Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa such a laugh riot. this time the heard tries to find the way back to New York to their home and meet a crazy circus in the way, which they become a part of and try to save it, while continuing to get back to their home ........must must watch ...... *7/10* for this one.

*BTW in comparison Ice Age 3 was 7.8/10 and Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa was 7.5/10 if my ratings mean anything to anyone ....*


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 2, 2013)

Krow said:


> Hobbit is pretty well made. Peter Jackson is good.



Hobbit is a great movie and must watch! Only bad thing about Peter jackson trilogy's are that you have to wait one whole year between each movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted* this lived up to its expectations as against to the second instalment, with damm freaking pace and same hilarious dialogue deliveries, that made Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa such a laugh riot. this time the heard tries to find the way back to New York to their home and meet a crazy circus in the way, which they become a part of and try to save it, while continuing to get back to their home ........must must watch ...... *7/10* for this one.



This was a good animation movie but on a broader aspect I could not accept this. This movie tried to justify circus as the best possible solution for animals.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *From Dusk Till Dawn (1996) - 8/10*
> Amazing movie...can't believe how it got a twist in story...
> George Clooney did well also Salma Hayek was sooo hot...do watch this



I dloaded movie on your reco..but its not worthy 8 marks..second half of movie is so bloody..spoiled my dinner time..and what was the twist ???
They landed in vampire's restaurant. I wouldnt call that twist but sick !

I will give it 7 marks..OK type vampire movie..I am not interested in these *hit vampire movies !

only plus point : salma hayek is sooooo hot


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> I dloaded movie on your reco..but its not worthy 8 marks..second half of movie is so bloody..spoiled my dinner time..and *what was the twist ???*
> They landed in vampire's restaurant. I wouldnt call that twist but sick !
> 
> I will give it 7 marks..OK type vampire movie..I am not interested in these *hit vampire movies !
> ...





Spoiler



When the movie starts no viewer will have any idea that from kidnapping and escaping it will turn into a Vampire encounter


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 3, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> This was a good animation movie but on a broader aspect I could not accept this. This movie tried to justify circus as the best possible solution for animals.


I agree with you on this. I think this was one thing which I didn't like about the movie rest I liked it.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jan 3, 2013)

guys plz suggest some ghost horror movies.


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> guys plz suggest some ghost horror movies.


It comprises of all horror genres. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html

and this is what i suggested, as part of ghost-horror.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html#post1799706


----------



## sam9s (Jan 3, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> This was a good animation movie but on a broader aspect I could not accept this. This movie tried to justify circus as the best possible solution for animals.



mmm I think it justified that circus is better solution than *Zoo *for animals ..... and for that I guess I will to an extent agree .....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2013)

I would say Zoo is better than circus. 

The acts the animals had to do in circus are never normal for them. A zoo is very closer to their natural habitat.

b/w, a TV series recco for you *"Person of Interest"*. Please watch it. At least first season.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 4, 2013)

mmmm depends on the circus I guess....... anyway void argument ........ as from the movie's context, the circus was run by the animals them selves, so by that perspective, circus for them was better than the zoo ......

BTW seen person of interest ....... but only the first season .....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2013)

your take on it? The show?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> A_ashish_A said:
> 
> 
> > guys plz suggest some ghost horror movies.
> ...



Oh..yeah don't miss that thread....


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 4, 2013)

Watched Tamil Movie *Pizza* and it was  a pleasant surprise. The climax wasn't that great but overall a good watch.
*8/10.*
Much better than Talaash.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 4, 2013)

Watched Dabangg 2. They've spent a lot on the special effects. An entertaining but a mediocre movie.


----------



## Myth (Jan 4, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> Watched Dabangg 2. They've spent a lot on the special effects. An entertaining but a mediocre movie.



I watched it when there was nothing else left to watch. Copied certain scenes from h'wood movies(matrix). 
Dialogue percentage and screen presence: 90% salman, 10% others


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Tamil Movie *Pizza* and it was  a pleasant surprise. The climax wasn't that great but overall a good watch.
> *8/10.*



Pizza. What mattered in the movie, is the climax and a few-scenes before that.


Spoiler



Those movie people did a wonderful job in making the audience to believe "Ghost" is there, then "Ghost" is the figment of the couple's imagination to fool others, and then again "Ghost" is really there.


*9/10*


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Tamil Movie *Pizza* and it was  a pleasant surprise. The climax wasn't that great but overall a good watch.
> *8/10.*
> Much better than Talaash.



 A Tamil movie...

If you guys can understand Tamil, watch Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom (The Missing Pages). One helluva comedy film *"A MUST WATCH"*


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2013)

^Have to watch. Watched the review in some channel, and it's pretty hilarious especially the cricket-scene. 
Thanks nac for the suggestion.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 4, 2013)

*Life Of PI*   is it good movie to see >???


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> *Life Of PI*   is it good movie to see >???


Haven't you watched the trailer?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2013)

Movie buffs, this is must watch for you all.

Watch first and thank me later. 

*Masand's Bollywood Roundtable 2012: The Actors Bollywood Videos-IBNLive*

*Masand's Bollywood Roundtable 2012: The Directors Bollywood Videos-IBNLive*



Its Rajeev Masand, so expect no bullshit.

*Taken 2 5.8/10*

What a waste of a movie!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Movie buffs, this is must watch for you all.
> 
> Watch first and thank me later.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ............amazing  video ........ I loved the way anurag kashyap retrospects his work .......... thank you again for sharing this video ...


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2013)

Scary Movie 5


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2013)

Always welcome 

Did you watch the 'Actors' video? I liked Irrfan Khan's insights about movies. Also, its was cool to see Nawajuddin sitting with the heavyweights. The stardom has still not sunk in him. 

I loved both the interviews. already downloaded and went to my collection.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> Scary Movie *5*


It's an upcoming movie!


----------



## R2K (Jan 5, 2013)

Ted (2012)
9/10
Loved it. Lots of LOL moments. It was like a kids movie and Rom-com movie mixed up with some crude but funny jokes


----------



## icebags (Jan 5, 2013)

Hobbit looked interesting (8/10). Donno if it was a screen specific thing, but i felt a little less brightness and more contrast would bring out some stunning scenes.

anyways, need to rewatch lotr, forgot the story.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2013)

R2K said:


> Ted (2012)
> 9/10
> Loved it. Lots of LOL moments. It was like a kids movie and Rom-com movie mixed up with some crude but funny jokes



Its no way in any aspect a kids movie ...... even though it targets to be a comedy with a teddy toy ..........


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 6, 2013)

Table No. 21 
7/10
article 21 based movie, really good movie especially the tasks assigned


----------



## shashankm (Jan 6, 2013)

Cloud Atlas - A movie experience worth billion rants!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2013)

'*Possesion*'...watched it this morning....a good horror movie...some of the scenes are really good. *7/10*

'*Lawless*'...based on a true story....very good movie....watched it specifically for Tom Hardy. *7.5/10*


----------



## R2K (Jan 6, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Its no way in any aspect a kids movie ...... even though it targets to be a comedy with a teddy toy ..........



I meant to say that it was "like" a kids movie till the first 15 min where he gets that teddy bear and then it turned into something like Rom-Com when he meets his GF and then everything goes pretty insane with all the crude and funny dialogues. NOT that this whole movie is meant for Kids.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Always welcome
> 
> Did you watch the 'Actors' video? I liked Irrfan Khan's insights about movies. Also, its was cool to see Nawajuddin sitting with the heavyweights. The stardom has still not sunk in him.
> 
> I loved both the interviews. already downloaded and went to my collection.



Yes watched it later ....... I liked the directors one more,... but still yes watching Nawajuddin sitting with the stars was cool. I personally think his performances out shined all of the others for their respective movies, they were sitting there ......

*Last Night* ... a very psychological take on a group of family spending their life's last 12 hours before the world comes to an end..........*6.5/10* for me

*Looper*  .... nice movie almost non existent plot holes ...... satisfying ending ..*6.8/10*....... one question ..... 



Spoiler



Do you think Cid would still end up being a rainmaker, even though young joe sacrificed his life thinking he has changed timeline, I think yes, as now he would try to avenge his friends Joe life instead of his mothers ....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm into romantic comedy these days. Watched quite a list and i would recommend them to everyone .

Here goes the list that i've already watched and still more in queue which i'll mention later:

50 First Dates
Easy A
Friends With Benefits
Leap Year
No Strings Attached
The Holiday
The Rebound
The Five Year Engagement
What Happens In Vegas

Most of them are extremely hilarious and are highly recommended to loosen up after a hectic schedule.



sam9s said:


> *Last Night* ... a very psychological take on a group of family spending their life's last 12 hours before the world comes to an end..........*6.5/10* for me



Which movie are you talking about mate? I couldn't find any matching your comments.

All i could find is this -  *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Night_(2010_film)

 *www.imdb.com/title/tt1294688/


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2013)

*Chinatown 8/10* 

Navadeep Singh remade this as *"Manorama Six Feet Under"*. He was so inspired by the movie, he took Rajasthan as backdrop, plot was kind of same but yet that movie changes few major twists. He even copied Jack Nicholson's shower scene! 
Coming to "Chinatown", this is sure of a masterpiece! Till the very last of the movie the tension keeps on building and what they say "its not end, until its end" are very true words for it. 

*Monty Python's Life of Brian 8/10*

Satire at its best. 



> Brian is born on the original Christmas, in the stable next door. He spends his life being mistaken for a messiah.



Watch it, you would like it.


----------



## Neo (Jan 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Friends With Benefits


I watched this one just for Mila Kunis.  I find her sexier than any other actress of the world.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ Haha yeah and i like her too.   She has matured a lot since "That '70s Show".

Also watch *TED*. Its a good movie.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 7, 2013)

Neo said:


> I watched this one just for Mila Kunis.  I find her sexier than any other actress of the world.



agreed


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2013)

@looper


Spoiler



nope. kid has a normal life in the last timeline, does not become the rainmaker, the death of a stranger he barely met is not traumatic enough as the death of mummy



anyone seen bubblegum? slipped under the radar, enjoyed watching it, whole thing is on youtube


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Which movie are you talking about mate? I couldn't find any matching your comments.
> 
> All i could find is this -  Last Night (2010 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Last Night (2010) - IMDb



this one friend ...

Last Night (1998) - IMDb



Anorion said:


> @looper
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I was expecting the same reply, but ever considered that in the original times line, joe never meet him, which make me think cid still ends up rainmaker, unless an entire new time line was created, but then there would be other paradoxes ........


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2013)

*Ninja Scroll 7.5/10*

Good Ninja action animie. Check it out.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 50 First Dates
> Easy A
> Friends With Benefits
> Leap Year
> ...



I have watched all but THE FIVE YEAR ENGAGEMENT. Among these I like EASY A a lot.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 8, 2013)

Five year engagement is not that good only Easy A is great among that list

Will post my list


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Resident Evil Retribution  6.5/10*
Better than RE Afterlife


----------



## A_ashish_A (Jan 9, 2013)

Das Boot 10/10 awesome...simply awesome movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just remembered this one.Have always enjoyed this movie:
For Love of the Game (1999) - IMDb


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2013)

nac said:


> I have watched all but THE FIVE YEAR ENGAGEMENT. Among these I like EASY A a lot.



Well i watched five year engagement only coz of *Emily blunt*. Man she looks so amazing.
And she's English too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> Das Boot 10/10 awesome...simply awesome movie.



and long too


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2013)

Some of the must watch Hindi movies:
Don
Sholay
Deewar
Agnipath


----------



## shashankm (Jan 9, 2013)

What a freaking fantastic experience! So glad God spared me alive and blessed me with this day, the day when I witnessed something magical - Django Unchained!!! Quentin Tarantino might've grown fat and persnickety but hell...he's one stubborn ass mama, who just refrains to hear up and keeps evolving and redefining himself with his each and every flick. 

Love You Quentin - You are arguably the most sought after cinematic person I've ever seen! Blown Away!!! Thanks a ton for the most entertaining experience I ever had in a long long time.....
 DJANGO UNCHAINED - 10/10


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 10, 2013)

Das Leben der Anderen ( The Lives of Others) : Pretty awesome movie.... requires subtitles though


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 10, 2013)

shashankm said:


> What a freaking fantastic experience! So glad God spared me alive and blessed me with this day, the day when I witnessed something magical - Django Unchained!!! Quentin Tarantino might've grown fat and persnickety but hell...he's one stubborn ass mama, who just refrains to hear up and keeps evolving and redefining himself with his each and every flick.
> 
> Love You Quentin - You are arguably the most sought after cinematic person I've ever seen! Blown Away!!! Thanks a ton for the most entertaining experience I ever had in a long long time.....
> DJANGO UNCHAINED - 10/10



WHAT!!!!
Its yet to release in Incredible India
Where do you live?

I envy you


----------



## sam9s (Jan 10, 2013)

shashankm said:


> What a freaking fantastic experience! So glad God spared me alive and blessed me with this day, the day when I witnessed something magical - Django Unchained!!! Quentin Tarantino might've grown fat and persnickety but hell...he's one stubborn ass mama, who just refrains to hear up and keeps evolving and redefining himself with his each and every flick.
> 
> Love You Quentin - You are arguably the most sought after cinematic person I've ever seen! Blown Away!!! Thanks a ton for the most entertaining experience I ever had in a long long time.....
> DJANGO UNCHAINED - 10/10





pratik385 said:


> WHAT!!!!
> Its yet to release in Incredible India
> Where do you live?
> 
> I envy you



yep same question, been waiting for this movie, where did you get to see it ..................
Its said this movie arguably is the best QT's movie since Pulp Fiction ......


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2013)

So I was browsing through my collection of korean movie, damn nostalgia, good days.

Almost stopped watching movies after that. I guess korea has stopped making good melodramatic movies too. In past few months not movie was that good. Maybe The Fountain but it's on an artistic edge and same for 2046.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 10, 2013)

@^
have you seen Once [2006]?

PS: Im in same situation, *I've hit the wall*


----------



## amjath (Jan 10, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> WHAT!!!!
> Its yet to release in Incredible India
> Where do you live?
> 
> I envy you



May be this
'Django Unchained,' 'Zero Dark Thirty,' & Other Recent Movies Leak To Kat.ph As Oscar Season Draws Nearer


----------



## shashankm (Jan 10, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> WHAT!!!!
> Its yet to release in Incredible India
> Where do you live?
> I envy you





sam9s said:


> yep same question, been waiting for this movie, where did you get to see it ..................
> Its said this movie arguably is the best QT's movie since Pulp Fiction ......



Ladies, its out on Kat.ph and that print is, I believe, for internal circulation only! Sound and video quality are just mind blowing. much better than Barfi DVDRIP I own! You need to see it to believe it, never felt I am watching a screener. Hell, it also carries fantastic surround sound of bullets whizzing past that just adds up the cinematic experience!


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2013)

^ You should've SPOILER'd!


----------



## shashankm (Jan 10, 2013)

err...why? Authorities ain't no trackin me...


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 10, 2013)

@^
You should've used 
Forum Mods are! asingh will act now...

PS: I will watch it in Theaters only...dont want to miss the experience


----------



## shashankm (Jan 10, 2013)

By the time you hit the theaters, this would be obsolete with BRRIPs lying all around! 29th March


----------



## sam9s (Jan 10, 2013)

shashankm said:


> Ladies, its out on Kat.ph and that print is, I believe, for internal circulation only! Sound and video quality are just mind blowing. much better than Barfi DVDRIP I own! You need to see it to believe it, never felt I am watching a screener. Hell, it also carries fantastic surround sound of bullets whizzing past that just adds up the cinematic experience!





pratik385 said:


> @^
> You should've used
> Forum Mods are! asingh will act now...
> 
> PS: I will watch it in Theaters only...dont want to miss the experience



I will wait for Theater release as well. Dont want to ruin the experience ...... or at the most will have a proper HQ BD Rip. what ever you say, screeners can never match the quality of proper BD rip.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2013)

*Zero Dark Thirty  8/10*....one of the best movies I have seen.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 11, 2013)

I know people here may not agree with me but finally watched Shawshank Redemption and found it to be tad boring. Couldn't watch for long time.
Sorry if my opinion doesn't match with others out here.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2013)

*The Girl Who Played with Fire* 

The Girl Who Played with Fire (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I know people here may not agree with me but finally watched Shawshank Redemption and found it to be tad boring. Couldn't watch for long time.
> Sorry if my opinion doesn't match with others out here.


I accept that it's a slow movie, till Tommy gets murdered. 
But, what happens after that truly drives the movie in different direction.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 11, 2013)

shashankm said:


> What a freaking fantastic experience! So glad God spared me alive and blessed me with this day, the day when I witnessed something magical - Django Unchained!!! Quentin Tarantino might've grown fat and persnickety but hell...he's one stubborn ass mama, who just refrains to hear up and keeps evolving and redefining himself with his each and every flick.
> 
> Love You Quentin - You are arguably the most sought after cinematic person I've ever seen! Blown Away!!! Thanks a ton for the most entertaining experience I ever had in a long long time.....
> DJANGO UNCHAINED - 10/10





abhidev said:


> *Zero Dark Thirty  8/10*....one of the best movies I have seen.



So you guys have seen through To***nts
what about Les miserables and Silve lining playbook?



ramakanta said:


> *The Girl Who Played with Fire*
> 
> The Girl Who Played with Fire (2009) - IMDb



Sir we need more info from you


----------



## digitfan (Jan 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I accept that it's a slow movie, till Tommy gets murdered.
> But, what happens after that truly drives the movie in different direction.


yes and its a good inspirational movie.Best for people who loves to see movies of this genre.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2013)

*Cabin In the Woods* ... let me start by saying I did not know anything about this movie, not even a one liner, it was there in my collection for months. By the title and poster, I assumed it to be just another horror, cheezy flick with teen getting murdered. When today My brother before going to work just mentioned, its a pretty decent movie, give it a shot ..... and boy I was surprised, this movie has a very interesting and a unique take on Horror and the cliche version of how teen are killed in an atmosphere that has become pretty reminiscent of the usual horror genre. After completing the movie I just looked who is the director and the writer and boy I didnt expect ....who esle but *"Joss Whedon"* is the writer , after Dollhouse I already declared myself Joss Whedon fan and now I seriously respect that guy.

I would not give anything about the plot, but its a has a very unique take on the same old cliche horror segments we have been seeing over the years ......... *6.8/10* for this one.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2013)

yesterday watched '*Matru ki bijlee ka Mandola*'....and the movies is a joy ride....superb acting by Pankaj Kapur as always...first half is too good. *7.5/10*


----------



## quan chi (Jan 12, 2013)

*Bram stokers dracula*. 
Really liking coppola's style.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 12, 2013)

*Stranger than fiction 8.5/*

Now that's what I call a well written story!

After a long time watched a really good movie.

Concept: An IRS agent suddenly start hearing voices. Voices, like someone describing what he's doing at that moment. Later he gets convinced that it might be someone writing a story about him. He eventually gets accustomed to this voice and gets on with his normal day job until.....it says he's gonna die! What happens next is the movie and a must watch too.!

The protagonist is played by Will Ferrell and he's marvelously accompanied with Dustin Hoffman and Emma Thompson. Specially Emma. She's just awesome in that crazy role of her.

If you have not seen this movie yet and love a good movie having a good story...this is it. Go for it. You won't regret.

b/w, recently "Ruby Sparks" was also on very similar ground to this but with a different ending.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ Getting ..."Stranger than fiction"


----------



## quan chi (Jan 12, 2013)

*Jab tak hai jaan*
I have respect for Yash chopra some of his works are really remarkable.But unfortunately JTHJ does not falls under that category.I apologize to place this movie in this thread.But still placing it under 'must not watch' wont make any sense either.Thats why i have put it here.
If you have seen the hurt locker then you will really find some of its scenes lets say cheesy. In another words this movie is "The hurt locker" molded in indian form then expanded,exaggerated and served with a happy ending.(Though stories of both the films are almost different if you compare literally.)
>Fragile and flawed storyline.
>Mixture of some good and poor dialogues. 
>Unnecessarily stretched.
>Excellent cinematography.The strongest point in this movie.
>Good music.
>Well honestly I liked srk's acting here.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 13, 2013)

quan chi said:


> *Jab tak hai jaan*
> I have respect for Yash chopra some of his works are really remarkable.But unfortunately JTHJ does not falls under that category.I apologize to place this movie in this thread.But still placing it under 'must not watch' wont make any sense either.Thats why i have put it here.
> If you have seen the hurt locker then you will really find some of its scenes lets say cheesy. In another words this movie is "The hurt locker" molded in indian form then expanded,exaggerated and served with a happy ending.(Though stories of both the films are almost different if you compare literally.)
> >Fragile and flawed storyline.
> ...



Well, SRK looks different and not his 'Rahul' self usually seen in yash Chopra and karan johar movies.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Cloud Atlas - 6.5/10*
Not my cup of tea. Watched it thinking that its brain f*ck movie but it was a wtf movie.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 13, 2013)

*The Hunger Games   8/10*
The movie mad me "think"


----------



## webgenius (Jan 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I'm into romantic comedy these days. Watched quite a list and i would recommend them to everyone .
> 
> Here goes the list that i've already watched and still more in queue which i'll mention later:
> 
> ...



Really nice list there. Have watched 50 first dates, friends with benefits, no strings attached, the holiday, and what happens in vegas.

Hollywood comedy movies are totally a world apart. Bollywood comedy movies cannot match their standards. Most of the Bollywood comedy movies are starred by Akshay and that guy always sets a new low standard with every movie. Pair him with Sonakshi, and you got the perfect recipe for a disaster. IMHO Akshay's movies only appeal more to people with low IQ.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 13, 2013)

Movies you should watch atleast once:
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987) - IMDb
Braveheart (1995) - IMDb
Jerry Maguire (1996) - IMDb
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) - IMDb
Schindler's List (1993) - IMDb
The Usual Suspects (1995) - IMDb
Apocalypse Now (1979) - IMDb
Gladiator (2000) - IMDb


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2013)

Watched '*Django Unchained*' - its one helluva of bloody awesome movie. Full of entertainment and gr8 acting by everyone...loved Leo's accent. *8/10*


----------



## icebags (Jan 13, 2013)

anyone seen *Gangster Squad* yet ?

saw *CZ12* for the sake of Jackie Chan. Only some stunts were there to enjoy, movie was not nicely made, even subs were not provided when there were russian/french dialogues spoken many times throughout the movie.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2013)

watched '*Hobbit: An unexpected journey*'...it was a good one time watch movie with gr8 special sfx *7/10*


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just watched Blood Diamond. Leonardo is terrific. A definite must watch.


----------



## ratul (Jan 14, 2013)

*The Illusionist (2006)*..
Also, soon releasing is *The Pirate Bay Documentry*, a must watch for everyone here i think..


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Looper - 7.5/10*
Even though the time traveling thing is stupid, the movies based on it are always good to watch!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ Time travelling stupid ...???? Time travelling has created some of the most brain Fcuk, high intellectual, paradoxes that you just love to scrutinize and decipher ..... strange take by you ...... anyway ... opinions ....


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> *Looper - 7.5/10*
> Even though the time traveling thing is stupid, the movies based on it are always good to watch!



What the.... 
If you can't prove time travel is possible, you can't prove that it's NOT possible too.
So calling it just stupid, speaks volume about your taste. :/


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Speaking of which time travel, one of the good movies that i want to suggest is Contact


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 14, 2013)

Lincoln - 7.5/10...

didnt know much of American history...
so was hard to understand it completely...
the terms like confederates,union were alien to me


----------



## sam9s (Jan 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Speaking of which time travel, one of the good movies that i want to suggest is Contact



Contact is not time travel actually .....

My top of the list time travel definitely has to be *Timecrimes* ......... its the mother of all paradoxes that ever exists for time travelling .......


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2013)

Watched *"Before Sunrise"*. Found it a bit boring. I wonder why it has got critical acclaim. 
Lets see how's *"Before Sunset"*.


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Contact is not time travel actually .....



The climax is about time-travel.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The climax is about time-travel.



"One of the explanation" is time travel. But it's not clear. 
Btw, Contact have to be one of the most intriguing movie for me.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The climax is about time-travel.



Its appears to be time travel, but its not and there is no reference in the movie to provide such belief ..........


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2013)

there is no other explanation, there was hours and hours of static recorded, while the pod appears to fall straight through the machine... so yeah, contact uses time and space travel 
time travel is stupid = time travel is impossible, so he was calling it stupid on a totally diff level, and making a fair point, it's good that there are time travel movies even if it is impossible


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 14, 2013)

According to me time travel is nothing but fantasy, never real or a sci-fi thing. Thats why called stupid. Inception, matrix, zombie movies even the spidey can be considered as a sci fi thing but never time travel.


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

We can't say that, as a fantasy coz we din't know much about it.
What we call as time, even differs among planets.

24 Earth Hrs on Earth, makes up our day.
In jupiter, a day is of 9.8 Earth Hrs.
Saturn has 10.2 Earth Hrs.
Neptune has 19.1 Earth Hrs.

Even the time is not constant among our galaxy, so there is no way one call tell we can time travel to distant galaxies/planets.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2013)

Vyom said:


> What the....
> If you can't prove time travel is possible, you can't prove that it's NOT possible too.
> So calling it just stupid, speaks volume about your taste. :/



time travel is possible.stephen hawkings showed it in a documentary.But we dont have the resources for it,yet.


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> time travel is possible.stephen hawkings showed discussed it in a documentary.But we dont have the resources for it,yet.


.....


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> time travel is possible.stephen hawkings showed it in a documentary.But we dont have the resources for it,yet.



Watch this:


----------



## icebags (Jan 15, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> *Looper - 7.5/10*
> Even though the time traveling thing is stupid, the movies based on it are always good to watch!


we all know time is relative, travel is possible or not is unknown.

but u dont mess with time travel genre, its one of the favourite genre for many in here and also there.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2013)

Watched Sucker Punch. Aesthetically pleasing, appealing cinematography and the soundtrack is quite fitting. Can't rate because I need to watch it again to give the ratings.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Memento - 8.7/10*
Finally I watched it! Masterpiece is the word here, It was with me for a quite long time but didnt watch thinking that its story is similar to ghajini, a man with that disorder taking revenge on the guy who killed his wife. But I never expected this much twists and mindf*ck, really loved it. I didnt get the complete plot after 1st time watch, then I had to read a lot to understand it. I am gonna watch it again with a better understanding of the plot.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 15, 2013)

you watched Ghajini first 

Memento is great!
watched it long time ago, still remember its EPICNESS in all categories!!!!



Faun said:


> Watched Sucker Punch. Aesthetically pleasing, appealing cinematography and the soundtrack is quite fitting. Can't rate because I need to watch it again to give the ratings.



For me, apart from Soundtrack it sucked...



icebags said:


> we all know time is relative, travel is possible or not is unknown.
> 
> but u dont mess with time travel genre, its one of the favourite genre for many in here and also there.



true that!


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> For me, apart from Soundtrack it sucked...


I watched it dubbed, so can't rate


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 15, 2013)

Planning to watch Argo tonite
Its a shame Ben is not nominated for directing having won Golden Globes for directing and best drama!
I've always admired his flims: Gone baby gone, The Town and now Argo *claps*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 15, 2013)

to all........... what is TIME............ is it static or dynamic................ if we have a answer for it............ then we can say whether time travel is possible or not............


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2013)

azaad_shri75 said:


> to all........... what is TIME............ is it static or dynamic................ if we have a answer for it............ then we can say whether time travel is possible or not............


----------



## Flash (Jan 15, 2013)

^ 
My favorite quote of POP.


----------



## icebags (Jan 15, 2013)

azaad_shri75 said:


> to all........... what is TIME............ is it static or dynamic................ if we have a answer for it............ then we can say whether time travel is possible or not............


its an assumption, to explain why light slows down at super heavy gravity holes.  but static or dynamic, doesn't mean u can ride it at will. *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Animals/horse-riding.gif

thanks to faun, i need to rewatch POPSOT now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

watched Django Unchained, Zero Dark Thirty, Paranorman, Frankenweenie, and *Schindler's List*. 

Django Unchained: Loved tarantino's fresh take on the wild west. his signature "arterial spray" [blood bath] is awesome. reminds one of Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction. jamie fox is good as usual and Christohp Waltz is absolutely stunning. if he does not win the best supporting male oscar, then i dont know who will. oh and leonardo dicaprio was EPIC. as usual. very nice mix of drama, witty humour and blood baths. only one thing i wish to point out.....



Spoiler



i dont know what tarantino had been thinking, but when django kills dicaprio's sister, she falls of in a direction which is 90 degrees from the direction she should fall due to the force of the bullet. dunno, but maybe taratino has something up his sleeve.



Zero Dark Thirty: Wow. another fine movie from the stable of Bigelow. reminiscent of Hurt Locker. background score is good and helps with the adrenaline pumping. 

Frankenweenie: Stunning animation movie in black n white horror noire. being in BnW, the viewer is drawn more to the story, rather than the artistic renderings. but make no mistake, its VERY artistic in a subtle manner. a touching story..

Paranorman: not-so-great story, but a refreshing topic taken on in a refreshing manner. 

Next up: Les Miserables, Argo, Brave.

btw, need i say anyhting about Schindler's List?? i could not recognise Liam Neeson and Ben Kingsley


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2013)

*Seven Psychopaths* 

I'm not sure how to rate this movie. If all fails, then I generally look for entertainment quotient in a movie. But how do you rate movies like these? A truly psycho movie, about psychos and may be made by one psycho. Concept matches....concept as in the shell, the vessel only....with Adaptation.

Very good psycho acting by all. Has violence (As in shoot-outs, head exploding etc)

Even after praising all these, I can't rate it to you here. I though rated it 7 in IMDB but I may not be able to justify it.
Try it out.

I guess, I'm out of habit of watching such weird movies.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 16, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watched Sucker Punch. Aesthetically pleasing, appealing cinematography and the soundtrack is quite fitting. Can't rate because I need to watch it again to give the ratings.




Better late than never. Do watch the other version (DC or something..cant remember now), which will make more sense. The OST was amazing and blended well....and quite a brnfk movie too. 

And dubbed version? Seriously. Hope it was not hindi.....must be something like this.....babydoll, tum in kutto ke samne mat nachna!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2013)

a_medico said:


> And dubbed version? Seriously. Hope it was not hindi.....must be something like this.....babydoll, tum in kutto ke samne mat nachna!!



Fits true to this movie


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Better late than never. Do watch the other version (DC or something..cant remember now), which will make more sense. The OST was amazing and blended well....and quite a brnfk movie too.
> 
> And dubbed version? Seriously. Hope it was not hindi.....must be something like this.....babydoll, tum in kutto ke samne mat nachna!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Better late than never. Do watch the other version (DC or something..cant remember now), which will make more sense. The OST was amazing and blended well....and quite a brnfk movie too.
> 
> And dubbed version? Seriously. Hope it was not hindi.....must be something like this.....babydoll, tum in kutto ke samne mat nachna!!



Haha..don't remember the version. But yeah, it was dubbed. I was bored and looking for entertainment. What's better than hindi dubbed version ? But it was dubbed nicely in my opinion, unlike other half assed dubbings.

I'll re-watch it on my cell. However I didn't empathized with any of the characters.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 16, 2013)

Faun said:


> Haha..don't remember the version. But yeah, it was dubbed. I was bored and looking for entertainment. What's better than hindi dubbed version ? But it was dubbed nicely in my opinion, unlike other half assed dubbings.
> 
> I'll re-watch it on my cell. However I didn't empathized with any of the characters.




Do watch it in English


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 17, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Seven Psychopaths*
> 
> I'm not sure how to rate this movie. If all fails, then I generally look for entertainment quotient in a movie. But how do you rate movies like these? A truly psycho movie, about psychos and may be made by one psycho. Concept matches....concept as in the shell, the vessel only....with Adaptation.
> 
> ...



What a  pointless movie this was. I just posted it in must not watch thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2013)

*Milk Money 6.5/10*

In short its poor man's "Pretty Woman".

Has a predictable plot, with not so beautiful actress. BUT, I got to watch it after 12-13 years. I remember I first watched it it bits and pieces when I was a kid. That too could not finish as my parents came home (it was playing in star movies). Since I've been introduced to Internet and the use of it in watching movies, I was searching this one. 
After six years of searching found this.
So, excluding the cinematic values this hold some sentimental values to me too...few extra points to it for that.

b/w, its not a popular title, so if you are interested I doubt if you would get to watch it without buying it...


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 17, 2013)

there is an old Peter Jackson movie called *Bad Taste*... remember watching it a while back ... not exactly a great movie but kinda funny in a weird twisted away although it was supposed to be a horror flick


----------



## sam9s (Jan 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> there is no other explanation, there was hours and hours of static recorded, while the pod appears to fall straight through the machine... so yeah, contact uses time and space travel
> time travel is stupid = time travel is impossible, so he was calling it stupid on a totally diff level, and making a fair point, it's good that there are time travel movies even if it is impossible





Spoiler



Hours of static does not mean she time travelled.. ??? yes she travelled, and the time spend there could be an hour for a second, (remember inception), explaining why we had 18 hours of static video while for everybody it was mere seconds .......



About Time travel stupid = time travel impossible..... both are incorrect perceptions, as Vyom said just because it has not invented/discovered does not mean it does not exist ....



icebags said:


> we all know time is relative, travel is possible or not is unknown.
> 
> but u dont mess with time travel genre, its one of the favourite genre for many in here and also there.



Amen to that, if at all the argument starts I am gonna have a good time contemplating every detail ....


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 17, 2013)

sam9s said:


> About Time travel stupid = time travel impossible..... both are incorrect perceptions, as Vyom said just because it has not invented/discovered does not mean it does not exist ....
> Amen to that, if at all the argument starts I am gonna have a good time contemplating every detail ....



So, have you seen Naboer and A Serbian Film?
I'm sure you will invent timetravel after watching it


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2013)

What is there in Naboer and "A serbian film"

One is psycho drama and anonther is saddistic movie.

Watch "12 monkeys" and for a more deeper knowledge in time-travel refer "Primer"


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 17, 2013)

seen it all mate 
same can be said for all the movies including ground breaking jab tak hai jaan ;D


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> seen it all mate
> same can be said for all the movies including ground breaking jab tak hai jaan ;D



Time travel in JTHJ???
Hmmmm.............


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 17, 2013)

I know this should ideally go into Must Not Watch Thread but since I observed that there are not much folks going out there. I warn all of you against watching this movie
*Khiladi 786*
Also I believe based on the people I know here that they wouldn't have ventured anywhere near where the movie was playing even if on a computer or a TV.
Makes me believe what a waste of Talent Akshay Kumar is turning out to be wasting his acting talent on these stupid movies.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2013)

^ I was really impressed by the trailer itself, where he smashes a jeep ( i guess) by a single kick.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

^ That movie simply screws all Physics laws  
worst car stunts I've ever seen


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 17, 2013)

*Zero Dark Thirty 7.5/10*. Based on Osma bin hunting. Watchable.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2013)

*Hotel Transylvania 7.5/10*

Better than brave. Watch it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

Revenge of The Nerds - 1 - 4 - I liked all of them very much and I'm a Nerd


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2013)

Watched “Shutter Island“ great movie.
Anyone found Caprio‘s house(lakeside cabin) similar to the one in Inception?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 18, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> So, have you seen Naboer and A Serbian Film?
> I'm sure you will invent timetravel after watching it





rhitwick said:


> What is there in Naboer and "A serbian film"
> 
> One is psycho drama and anonther is saddistic movie.
> 
> Watch "12 monkeys" and for a more deeper knowledge in time-travel refer "Primer"



Nope not seen and per rhitwick's description, neither intend to .......yes seen 12 monkeys and Primer, but my all time fav will always remain *TimeCrimes*



Gearbox said:


> ^ I was really impressed by the trailer itself, where he smashes a jeep ( i guess) by a single kick.



The trend started with bodyguard I guess and since then all of salman's movies have been one of the worst coming out of Bollywood. But with their commercial success, ajay devgun, akshay followed the same formula with singham, khaladi 786 and rowdy rathore ..... All piece of garbage ....

Need to know how is *EDEN LAKE* as a genuine horror thriller .... ????


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Need to know how is *EDEN LAKE* as a genuine horror thriller .... ????



Its a torture movie. Thriller...could be.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Hotel Transylvania 7.5/10*
> 
> Better than brave. Watch it.



thanks yo!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 18, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> What is there in Naboer and "A serbian film"
> 
> One is psycho drama and anonther is saddistic movie.



*rhitwick*, have you actually seen "A serbian film"

I was going through the IMDB comments when I came across this gentlemen who explains this movie like this ....



> OK, I finally got round to watching A Serbian FILM.
> 
> I consider myself to be in the heavyweight division when it comes to having seen the most hardcore of horror/shock films, i.e, Slaughtered Vomit Dolls, The Gateway Meat, Murder-Set-Pieces, Irreversible, Men Behind The Sun, All the Cannibal films, Nekromantik....you name it, I've probably seen it. Now, I have to say, NONE are as nasty as this beast!



Is it that bad ..... I mean I am curious to watch this movie now ...... As a scale of measure the most sickening movie I have seen in my life is *Cannibal Holocaust* and *Antichrist* comes next, while Antichrist is sickening, its humiliating in other sense but is in the same genre ..........

Whats your take ..??? in comparison to these....



rhitwick said:


> Its a torture movie. Thriller...could be.



Torture is ok, even SAW 1 was torture, but it was a damm good movie .....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *rhitwick*, have you actually seen "A serbian film"
> 
> I was going through the IMDB comments when I came across this gentlemen who explains this movie like this ....
> 
> ...


I've not seen "A serbian film" and none of the others you've mentioned. The only movie I accidentally happened to watch was "Hostel II" of that nature and it was not something I liked.
I remember I here posted first about "A serbin film"...how it was banned in UK film festival even after 39-40 cuts! Its bad...its worse than the worst.




> Torture is ok, even SAW 1 was torture, but it was a damm good movie .....


SAW is not torture...you remember "The Girl Next Door" ? The other one...
Eden Lake falls in that category. I ensure to stay away of such movies. But, unknowingly watched both of these 

b/w, offtopic...another depressing movie was "The Tin Drum"...very WTF and disturbing (not gory, torture, brutal etc though)


----------



## hellscream666 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have survived Antichrist and Cannibal Holocaust and quite a few movies of quite disturbing nature (Ichi the killer, Audition, Tetuso Iron Man etc.)
From what I have heard, A Serbian Film is in a different league altogether and movies like Saw, Hostel etc. are not in the same class to even compare to it.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 18, 2013)

*Ichie the killer* ... was ok for me, I mean it was very gory, but still I could make out the difference between realism and movie. Cannibal Holocaust on the other hand was as real as it could be. Havent seen the rest ...

I was reading more on "A serbian film" its more of a porn torture, taken to its limits, I might actually watch this movie just out of curiosity, let see......



rhitwick said:


> SAW is not torture...you remember "The Girl Next Door" ? The other one...
> Eden Lake falls in that category. I ensure to stay away of such movies. But, unknowingly watched both of these
> 
> b/w, offtopic...another depressing movie was "The Tin Drum"...very WTF and disturbing (not gory, torture, brutal etc though)



*The girl next door* ..no doubt was disturbing but the movie itself was damm good, specially coz it was able to depict/portray the actual horrors for that poor girl.  I am ok with this kind of movies, if they are really well made ..... I will give a shot to EDEN LAKE.

The tin drum also seems to be a decent movie, and as its WW II based its already in my watch list .....


----------



## baiju (Jan 18, 2013)

Serbian movie has a very disturbing subject. A retired p0rn actor is hired to act in a new kind of 'artistic p0rn' movie. The movie involves all kind of perversions and is very disturbing. Watch it and delete it.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 18, 2013)

I saw this movie last year and posted my views..pasting them

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...es-recommended-digitians-450.html#post1586130



a_medico said:


> *A Siberian film* - This one crosses all the limits of gore. Some scenes are way too explicit and disgusting. I am kinda immune to anything gory and I was expecting this, but still few things were way too obscene and gory. I haven't watched Salo or 120 days of Sodom but I am sure this one leaves them far behind. Direction and background score was sleek. Script, thought different, was far too stretched.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 18, 2013)

watched ''serbian film' a long time back....
read all kinds of things @ imdb like once you watch this...you can never forget those images and will scar you for life....
yeah its disturbing... but the scar thing is BS


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2013)

Napoleon Dynamite - 8/10

I remember seeing this movie first time on star movies long time ago..got the opportunity to see it again..its one of the most underrated movies out there


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2013)

*Rabid 6/10*

Probably inspired two other movies: "Resident Evil" and "Teeth"!!!
Yeah, that is the spoiler for this movie.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2013)

*Misery*
Not as good as The Shining but close to it.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Jan 19, 2013)

*Unknown* [2007 & 2011] both movies are excellent although first one is brilliant


----------



## icebags (Jan 20, 2013)

*Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn* - 9/10

one of the best live action movie implementation i have ever seen. even tho its a tv movie, its quality is on par with many full screen titles. awesome action, story, music and ~good acting. i will definitely wait for the next part if there is going to be a release. 



Spoiler



wow, masterchief's entry was so wow. 
masterchief: whos the best shot here ?
cadet: probably you are ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2013)

a_medico said:


> I saw this movie last year and posted my views..pasting them
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...es-recommended-digitians-450.html#post1586130



Then watch A Serbian Film.

PS: I haven't watched it.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 20, 2013)

enough with A serbian Film already, dont know why i brought it up 

Anyways,
Have you guys seen Front of the Class (TV 2008) - IMDb - 8/10
I've seen this few years back but still remember this gem!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 20, 2013)

Guys I watched the first hour of the Pulp Fiction and felt nothing good and extremely boring and I stopped. What is this movie about? How can it be a 9 in IMDb?


----------



## baiju (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ You need to watch it to the end to know what it is about.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 20, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> Guys I watched the first hour of the Pulp Fiction and felt nothing good and extremely boring and I stopped. What is this movie about? How can it be a 9 in IMDb?



same happened with me when I watched it around 1995-96 year probably. Found it most boring movie. couldnt even understand a word of it. Then I gave it a reshot around 2005-06 and absolutely loved it. I guess you need to wait few years and watch it again, preferably on a laptop with headphones with subtitles. Should work for you too.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2013)

Watched Kill Bill 1 - Cool movie. 7/10

Watched Evil dead Trilogy. Only part 2 is good.

One of the dialog from evil dead 1:
"Apni premika ko marega, lovery boy"

and from evil dead 3:
"Mera muh meetha kar de. Tujhe Raani bana ke rakhunga. Misri ki dali"

rofl.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 21, 2013)

I watch all the movies with subtitles and audio in 5.1. I dont feel like continuing that movie.I had enough. I dont like movies which are not thrilling/interesting even if it is rated high.Some examples are

Pulp Fiction
Serenity
Cloud Atlas
V for Vendetta
Dark City
Se7en
Donnie Darko
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
No Country or Old Men
Juno


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2013)

*Student of the year*
Maybe i expected nothing from it and it turned out to be a good entertainer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Gangster Squad - 6.5/10...better than the RT meter wants you to believe...ending is a bit bollywoodish but better than average



icebags said:


> *Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn* - 9/10
> 
> one of the best live action movie implementation i have ever seen. even tho its a tv movie, its quality is on par with many full screen titles. awesome action, story, music and ~good acting. i will definitely wait for the next part if there is going to be a release.
> 
> ...



Damn...i have this file in my drive for weeks now..will give it a watch now..thanks..


----------



## vetdrchandan (Jan 21, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> I watch all the movies with subtitles and audio in 5.1. I dont feel like continuing that movie.I had enough. I dont like movies which are not thrilling/interesting even if it is rated high.Some examples are
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> Serenity
> ...




SE7EN and THE CURIOUS CASE OF BENJAMIN BUTTON are excellent movies, why you didn't like these two movies. strange


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watched Kill Bill 1 - Cool movie. 7/10
> 
> Watched Evil dead Trilogy. Only part 2 is good.
> 
> ...



Lol dude u watch all the English movies in Hindi dubbed?


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 21, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> I watch all the movies with subtitles and audio in 5.1. I dont feel like continuing that movie.I had enough. I dont like movies which are not thrilling/interesting even if it is rated high.Some examples are
> 
> *Pulp Fiction*Serenity
> Cloud Atlas
> ...



Dude the bolded movies are really great, do watch pulp and se7en
and how can you not like V for Vendetta man...
its ok if you dont like No country for old men, coen bros have really have their own ways! 



> Watched Evil dead Trilogy. Only part 2 is good.
> 
> One of the dialog from evil dead 1:
> "Apni premika ko marega, lovery boy"
> ...



Stop watching in Dubbed version man 
It can only help if movie is boring


----------



## abhidev (Jan 21, 2013)

*Silver linings playbook* - *7.5/10* gr8 movie...a must watch...was already in love with Jennifer Lawrence from hunger games....now it has increased more ...Bradley Cooper acted very well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2013)

*Phass gaye re Obama (2010) - 7.5/10*
Excellent Movie....low budget but still has gripping comedy


----------



## a_medico (Jan 21, 2013)

So am I the only one who liked *Jab tak hai jaan*? As expected, the movie had few over the top things but overall I didnt find it boring. Shahrukh was quite restrained (i am not a shahrukh fan).


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> Lol dude u watch all the English movies in Hindi dubbed?



Kill Bill 1 was in English.

I already watched Evil Dead in English before.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Django Unchained - 8/10 



Spoiler



was wondering why there was not much blood.. that came later 



and talking about evil dead.. check this


----------



## abhidev (Jan 21, 2013)

watched '*How to lose friends and alienate people*'... *7/10*... was a good watch...gr8 sarcastic comedy  Megan Fox was too hot


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Django Unchained - 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  dude really u wrote this


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> dude really u wrote this


thats the reason for my facepalm


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 21, 2013)

a_medico said:


> So am I the only one who liked *Jab tak hai jaan*? As expected, the movie had few over the top things but overall I didnt find it boring. Shahrukh was quite restrained (i am not a shahrukh fan).



ohhh no man you're not alone theres one more (not me) 



abhidev said:


> watched '*How to lose friends and alienate people*'... *7/10*... was a good watch...gr8 sarcastic comedy  Megan Fox was too hot



its a good movie, Simon pegg and that pool scene hahaha!
also watch Hot Fuzz


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> ohhh no man you're not alone theres one more (not me)



rhitwick 


@Rcuber

Yeah, I was **** scared too when I watched Evil Dead 2. I think I was in 10th standard.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah but they need a JB update...
since they use mediatek Soc...i think they are waiting for the chinese brands for a JB update...
so they can get readymade soln...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

^^  dude.. again wrong thread


----------



## abhidev (Jan 21, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> its a good movie, Simon pegg and that pool scene hahaha!
> also watch Hot Fuzz


yea..have seen it...gr8 one...also watch *Shaun of Dead* - 8/10


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2013)

Also Pegg's '*Run FatBoy Run*'.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 21, 2013)

*Hotel Transylvania* - *6.5/10*... good one time watch...gr8 animation...but could hv been better.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2013)

a_medico said:


> So am I the only one who liked *Jab tak hai jaan*? As expected, the movie had few over the top things but overall I didnt find it boring. Shahrukh was quite restrained (i am not a shahrukh fan).


This,


Faun said:


> rhitwick


Has been answered.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Mulholland Drive - 8/10 *
Even though it was too much complicated, it was always mysterious and thrilling but at the end you wont understand what actually happened! I read about it and then only I could understand the movie.A simple story told in a maniac's way! Memento was a mix of real events in random order if we set in order we have the plot, but this is a cocktail of real events, illutions and dreams, so much f*cked up!


----------



## a_medico (Jan 22, 2013)

*Extracted* - Daringly different and brnfck (literally) movie. The theme is like _The Cell_ and execution and look of the movie is like _The man from earth_. Highly recommended.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Jan 22, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> *Mulholland Drive - 8/10 *
> Even though it was too much complicated, it was always mysterious and thrilling but at the end you wont understand what actually happened! I read about it and then only I could understand the movie.A simple story told in a maniac's way! Memento was a mix of real events in random order if we set in order we have the plot, but this is a cocktail of real events, illutions and dreams, so much f*cked up!



it's good that you fully understand that movie, i have seen this movie about 2 year ago and i couldn't.


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> *Mulholland Drive - 8/10 *
> Even though it was too much complicated, it was always mysterious and thrilling but at the end you wont understand what actually happened! I read about it and then only I could understand the movie.A simple story told in a maniac's way! Memento was a mix of real events in random order if we set in order we have the plot, but this is a cocktail of real events, illutions and dreams, so much f*cked up!



This is one of my best watched movies.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> I watch all the movies with subtitles and audio in 5.1. I dont feel like continuing that movie.I had enough. I dont like movies which are not thrilling/interesting even if it is rated high.Some examples are
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> Serenity
> ...



What??? You don't like JUNO  It's a lovvvvely film.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know how much of you here watch Telugu movies but still wanted to put in this movie I watched last night *seethamma vakitlo sirimalle chettu 6/10.*
Though there wasn't much of a story. It's a good one time watch for the actors.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2013)

nac said:


> What??? You don't like JUNO  It's a lovvvvely film.



Juno was just ok. Nothing great.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 22, 2013)

nac said:


> > I watch all the movies with subtitles and audio in 5.1. I dont feel like continuing that movie.I had enough. I dont like movies which are not thrilling/interesting even if it is rated high.Some examples are
> >
> > Pulp Fiction
> > Serenity
> ...



WHAT!!!
you got only Juno from that list *facepalm*
what about Pulp fiction, V for Vendetta, se7en and Curious case?
I can understand that people will rate differently on Coen bro's film making style but above movies are worthy! 



abhidev said:


> yea..have seen it...gr8 one...also watch *Shaun of Dead* - 8/10





Gearbox said:


> Also Pegg's '*Run FatBoy Run*'.



Seen all 'em 
Paul was hilarious too 



ajai5777 said:


> *Mulholland Drive - 8/10 *
> Even though it was too much complicated, it was always mysterious and thrilling but at the end you wont understand what actually happened! I read about it and then only I could understand the movie.A simple story told in a maniac's way! Memento was a mix of real events in random order if we set in order we have the plot, but this is a cocktail of real events, illutions and dreams, so much f*cked up!



Damn, ive to watch this...
I always have stayed away from this but will plan to watch it...
is it great? guys any comments?


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Damn, ive to watch this...
> I always have stayed away from this but will plan to watch it...
> is it great? guys any comments?



Do watch it. Must watch  oops thats what the thread title


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> WHAT!!!
> you got only Juno from that list *facepalm*
> what about Pulp fiction, V for Vendetta, se7en and Curious case?
> I can understand that people will rate differently on Coen bro's film making style but above movies are worthy!



Coz, I like it more than other films in the list. I watch all kinda films except gore and horror. I don't like mind fxxking films either (but there are some exceptions). Even though I like and appreciate all genre of films, I like drama a little more than others...

Except Juno and Benjamin Button all are kinda thriller, mystery films. Once watched, we don't see the thrill when we watch it again. But drama/comedy, you can watch 'em n number of times without getting bored. (It's just my personal opinion, don't take it as I am offending you)

These are some of the films I would rate it higher (8 and above)


> 3-Iron
> As Good As It Gets
> Fried Green Tomatoes
> Into The wild
> ...





pratik385 said:


> Damn, ive to watch this...
> I always have stayed away from this but will plan to watch it...
> is it great? guys any comments?



I don't like this kind of films Fight club, Lost Highway...


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 22, 2013)

*Grave of the Fireflies - 11/10*


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Grave of the Fireflies - 11/10*


Animation or Live-action?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Grave of the Fireflies - 11/10*



Awesome movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 22, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Animation or Live-action?



Animation


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Grave of the Fireflies - 11/10*



watched spirited away ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 23, 2013)

Death Race 3 Inferno 6/10...about average flick...entertaining in bits...worth watching atleast once...


----------



## amjath (Jan 23, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Death Race 3 Inferno 6/10...about average flick...entertaining in bits...worth watching atleast once...



I like this prequel concept. Should watch 1 and 2 then this


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2013)

'Death race 2' screwed 'Death race', i guess.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 23, 2013)

of course man, Death race was really good..
havent seen 2nd and 3rd part as theres no Statham in it


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2013)

Death race was cheesy. Better to watch in hindi dubbing


----------



## amjath (Jan 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> Death race was cheesy. Better to watch in hindi dubbing



 dude nooooooo


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2013)

*Spirits of the dead 7/10*

Three short stories of *Edgar Allan poe* turned into feature by three masters; Federico Fellinim, Louis Malle and Roger Vadim. If you like horror movies and Poe has nay meaning to you...check it out.

*I spit on your grave 5.5/10*

"Sex sales". Yeah, only that thing kept this horrible movie alive in Internet and video parlors.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

Dredd -   3/10

Hotel Transylvania - 7/10 some of the moments are pretty messy.. humour is spot on.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Dredd -   3/10



You forgot the right reaction face.

*download.gamezone.com/uploads/image/data/1120618/dredd-3d-1.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

spy game anyone? 7.5/10 a good watch for the intense action and okay plot. its nothing unpredictable but its a reality check.

can i suggest a tv series here? ...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> You forgot the right reaction face.
> 
> *download.gamezone.com/uploads/image/data/1120618/dredd-3d-1.jpg



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar20614_26.gif

lol


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> can i suggest a tv series here? ...


No, we have a dedicated TV series thread. Look for it in "chit-chat" homepage.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2013)

Watched Kill Bill 2.

It's seamless entertainment. Nowhere I felt that the scenes were abrupt. great one from Quentin.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 24, 2013)

Watched The Dark Knight and The Dark Knight Rises again


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> watched spirited away ?



Nopes . Will try


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 25, 2013)

Project X 11/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 25, 2013)

*Cloud Atlas* 9/10
+1 for make-up

*Death Sentence *6.5/10
Good. But I think it's over-rated

*Senna *
it's worth a watch


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

THe Dictator - 11/10 

Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan - 20/10 

Sacha Baron Cohen FTW!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Thank god, you din't quote "*Bruno*" for 30/10


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

oh its being dl'ed as i write. 

wait was that a sarcastic comment??


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

I din't like that movie, maybe it's my taste.
It's entirely in a different direction, than other 'Borat' & 'Dictator'.

What others are saying? Any1?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

well the movies themselves are sarcastic if thats what you mean


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

^Hey I have The Dictator with me..is it comedy?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

ROFL type comedy. watch it right now!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ROFL type comedy. watch it right now!



alone...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yes. Alone. Hope you see this post before watching it in front of your family


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> alone...


Especially for 2 scenes.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 25, 2013)

*Skyfall *- I am open for new ideas and was mentally prepared for a different Bond movie. I felt it was too stretched and lacked the content. Was a very average movie for me. Liked new M and Q though. I wouldn't even mind if M becomes 007  , because new M is my favorite. Ofcourse that wouldnt happen.

Woah! Now they have *The Dictator* in Hindi and Tamil!!! Maybe Faun can watch and tell us the experience.


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Skyfall *- I am open for new ideas and was mentally prepared for a different Bond movie. I felt it was too stretched and lack
> Woah! Now they have *The Dictator* in Hindi and Tamil!!! Maybe Faun can watch and tell us the experience.



 don't encourage him


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 26, 2013)

*The Holiday 6.5*

So I read this quote in twitter and instantly felt like watching this movie. Searched my HDD and found I've the aXXo version 

Stars Kate Winslet, Jude Law, Jack Black and Cameron Diaz!
A neat start cast and 6.8 rating in IMDB justified my choice before watching this.

Then 1 hour into the movie I was cursing myself for selecting this. Its been a long time (close to one year ) that I've willingly watched a love story. So, I had kinda high expectation from it. 
Well, they should have named it "Cliche" rather "The holiday". All cliched items are neatly sewed in this movie. Then there are only two scenes which made me give this .5 extra rating. 
Cameron Diaz overacts, Jude Law is just being british, Jack Black underacts and Kate is not being the damsel.

A one time watch. A bit long though (2Hrs)
Complain:-


Spoiler



And, Kate acts as a girl being on the receiving end of unrequited love! Oh, come on! She?! and on the receiving end of unrequited love?! People might have died for her but I guess she had ever struggled to get people's attention



Quotes from the movie (yes its in spoiler because its spoiler)


Spoiler



I've found almost everything ever written about love to be true. Shakespeare said "Journeys end in lovers meeting." What an extraordinary thought. Personally, I have not experienced anything remotely close to that, but I am more than willing to believe Shakespeare had. I suppose I think about love more than anyone really should. I am constantly amazed by its sheer power to alter and define our lives. It was Shakespeare who also said "love is blind". Now that is something I know to be true. For some quite inexplicably, love fades; for others love is simply lost. But then of course love can also be found, even if just for the night. And then, there's another kind of love: the cruelest kind. The one that almost kills its victims. Its called unrequited love. Of that I am an expert. Most love stories are about people who fall in love with each other. But what about the rest of us? What about our stories, those of us who fall in love alone? We are the victims of the one sided affair. We are the cursed of the loved ones. We are the unloved ones, the walking wounded. The handicapped without the advantage of a great parking space! Yes, you are looking at one such individual. And I have willingly loved that man for over three miserable years! The absolute worst years of my life! The worst Christmas', the worst Birthday's, New Years Eve's brought in by tears and valium. These years that I have been in love have been the darkest days of my life. All because I've been cursed by being in love with a man who does not and will not love me back. Oh god, just the sight of him! Heart pounding! Throat thickening! Absolutely can't swallow! All the usual symptoms.





Spoiler



I understand feeling as small and as insignificant as humanly possible. And how it can actually ache in places you didn't know you had inside you. And it doesn't matter how many new haircuts you get, or gyms you join, or how many glasses of chardonnay you drink with your girlfriends... you still go to bed every night going over every detail and wonder what you did wrong or how you could have misunderstood. And how in the hell for that brief moment you could think that you were that happy. And sometimes you can even convince yourself that he'll see the light and show up at your door. And after all that, however long all that may be, you'll go somewhere new. And you'll meet people who make you feel worthwhile again. And little pieces of your soul will finally come back. And all that fuzzy stuff, those years of your life that you wasted, that will eventually begin to fade.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Woah! Now they have *The Dictator* in Hindi and Tamil!!! Maybe Faun can watch and tell us the experience.



I'd watch The Dictator in hindi. Again.  
havent seen mmuch hindi dubs.. how are they??


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2013)

Hotel Transylvania - *www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

Bruno: WTF/10 

Project X: 8/10 fultoo entertainment.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 26, 2013)

Race 2 - 7/10


----------



## baccilus (Jan 26, 2013)

Cloud Atlas- 8.5/10
Really moving movie. Loved it absolutely.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Race 2 - 7/10



oh boy am gonna watch it solely for Deepika Padukone!! 

*www.bollygallery.com/d/267872-1/Deepika+Padukone+_2__773.jpg

ooh la la


----------



## y2karthik (Jan 26, 2013)

Taken 2 - 6/10,No way near the first one.

Prometheus - 6/10,more like a video game.

Machine gun preacher - 7/10,got bored towards the end.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Bruno: WTF/10


I gave you an hint, already.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

yeahh... wasted 1.5hrs


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 26, 2013)

^ Till  last 5 mins of the movie I wasn't sure who is in whose side 
Though really cool movie!
Not better than Project X *If you know what I mean*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 27, 2013)

How is Vishwaroopam/Vishwaroop movie guys?


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Woah! Now they have *The Dictator* in Hindi and Tamil!!! Maybe Faun can watch and tell us the experience.


I want to watch Slither in Hindi but damn thing. Though, The Dictator doesn't sound as bad but I didn't like this movie in English. Same old cliched performance.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Till  last 5 mins of the movie I wasn't sure who is in whose side
> Though really cool movie!
> Not better than Project X *If you know what I mean*



Borat and The Dictator are waaaaay better than Bruno. Bruno is sarcastic, but did not tickle the funny bone and overtly vulgar.

and Project X..... maaaan.. i thought it would be a general run of the mill movie. Definitely more epic than American Pie and Hangover 1n2.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 27, 2013)

*The Possession *(2012) - Slow but quite spooky, especially the atmosphere created. People on imdb found it a bit slow but I found it decent enough. Good movie for horror fans.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2013)

*Flight* ....... Finally my wait was over with Bluray releasing for this movie and I got the chance to view it ...... High expectation which were fulfilled but in a different way. For those who dont know, FLIGHT is "*Denzel Washington*" another power house performance movie directed by ever popular "*Robert Zemeckis*". Plot is our airline pilot played by "Denzel Washington" is a proper drunk edict,  saves a flight from crashing like no one could do" rest movie portrays his struggle with the authorities (including crash investigation team, airline and pilot union) and his addiction.

Simply put........ this is by far one of the top performance of Denzel Washington I have witnessed, the other two I recall could be *American Gangster* and *Man on fire*....As I mentioned, I was a bit disappoint with the movie (not coz of the movie itself but purely coz my wrong expectations) coz of the fact that this movie actually is more of a struggle of a drunk addict man fighting with his addiction and conscious, rather than a move which would be a struggle to proof his innocence for the plane crash. But in the end it is a poweful movie that seriously, very truly captures what a person (and people around him for that matter) goes through who is seriously heavily liquor addicted.

Watch for Denzel Washington and the plan crash scene that was done exceptionally good...............*7/10 *for this one ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2013)

*The Gods must be Crazy (1988) - 10/10*
Excellent movie...really njoyable


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 28, 2013)

*12 Angry Men* 10/10

Definitely Classic


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 28, 2013)

Django Unchained - 7/10 django badass


----------



## a_medico (Jan 29, 2013)

*Zero Dark Thirty *- Having read a couple of books and watched a documentary on a similar subject, the movie wasn't a surprise for me. But I liked the build up of the story leading to the climax. The climax however wasn't so impressive. Leaves too many queries to be debated on an already controversial subject.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2013)

Just watched *Sinister*. *8/10* from me coz of the fear factor.
Its scary like hell. Just watch it alone in a dark room. You have to be completely alone in a room to enjoy this movie fully.
One of the scariest movies out there.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Zero Dark Thirty *- Having read a *couple of books and watched a documentary on a similar subject*, the movie wasn't a surprise for me. But I liked the build up of the story leading to the climax. The climax however wasn't so impressive. Leaves too many queries to be debated on an already controversial subject.



please share the names..


----------



## R2K (Jan 29, 2013)

The Cabin in the Woods (2011) 
I don't know if it was meant to be a horror movie or a comedy movie. But definitely worth the time.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 29, 2013)

IDK, how could people like "The cabin in the woods"? 
I could not like it.


----------



## vpop (Jan 29, 2013)

Babel


----------



## a_medico (Jan 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> please share the names..



Chuck Pfarrer – SEAL Target Geronimo (book)

National Geographic - Osama Bin Laden: The Last Days (documentary)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> IDK, how could people like "The cabin in the woods"?
> I could not like it.



yeah me too.. Cabin Fever is good


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> IDK, how could people like "The cabin in the woods"?
> I could not like it.



Evil dead was better, dubbed in hindi.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

Faun said:


> Evil dead was better, *dubbed in hindi*.




y'know, you read/write english pretty well. i am confused why you are so mad about hindi dubbed movies. 

no offence bro. Jking.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 29, 2013)

Faun said:


> Evil dead was better, dubbed in hindi.


You kidding?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys anybody watched *Sinister* here yet? Its a must watch and gives genuine chills.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 29, 2013)

Vidya Balan's interview with Rajeev Masand

Vidya talks about her stardom and choice of films Bollywood Videos-IBNLive


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Guys anybody watched *Sinister* here yet? Its a must watch and gives genuine chills.



Its waiting for downloading. I think I should download it first


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Guys anybody watched *Sinister* here yet? Its a must watch and gives genuine chills.


Is that ABOUT "Snuff films" or it really is?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> Its waiting for downloading. I think I should download it first



Yeah and watch it alone.  This is a must.



Gearbox said:


> Is that ABOUT "Snuff films" or it really is?



Yes, but you've got to watch this. Its damn scary.


----------



## icebags (Jan 30, 2013)

It's raining live actionz. For those who like anime, may remember Samurai X/ Rurouni Kenshin from few years back. 

*Rurouni Kenshin*

Quite good of an live action adaptation, the story & characters have been twisted for the sake of packing it into one film, the action sequences are still classy and screenplay is awesome. But I think some characters are not exactly like what I had expected them to be  - well, there again, who says real life people look like anime charters ?

Apart from a few unnecessary sequences and strange story tweaks, this movie is very good, next to awesome to be precise.

So, 7.5 -8/10 from my side, for all the above and having a story of it's own.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 30, 2013)

R2K said:


> The Cabin in the Woods (2011)
> I don't know if it was meant to be a horror movie or a comedy movie. But definitely worth the time.





rhitwick said:


> IDK, how could people like "The cabin in the woods"?
> I could not like it.



Yet again we stand on opposite sides of the lake .....lolz. Cabin in the woods was pretty good for me, I mean I loved that unique take on that horror concept, though, personally do not like 



Spoiler



Gods and Devils and Demos concept


, but some how it fitted in the context of that movie. Salute to Joss Whedon for that.



anirbandd said:


> y'know, you read/write english pretty well. i am confused why you are so mad about hindi dubbed movies.
> 
> no offence bro. Jking.



You know something, indecently I watched this movie *Finding Nemo* in Hindi and was blown of it, with the level of quality Hindi dubbing and humour that was there in it was top class. and I did start to give these Hindi Dubbed animated movies a chance. There in I watched *The incredible, Monster House, Planet 51* and couple of other and enjoyed all these as much as I did for English version, infact I with conviction can say, *Finding Nemo* for me was even better in Hindi than in English.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 30, 2013)

*Flight* - Lengthy movie but didnt find it boring. Denzyl Washington has excellently portrayed a character of an alcoholic in denial.  Probably released the movie keeping Oscar in mind but I dont think the performance is oscar worthy. By the way Kelly Reilly was good. Nice to see her after long time.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yeah and watch it alone.  This is a must.



??
Sinister [2012] [R] - 3.8.4

there is no nudity/gore/r rated content


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2013)

sam9s said:


> You know something, indecently I watched this movie *Finding Nemo* in Hindi and was blown of it, with the level of quality Hindi dubbing and humour that was there in it was top class. and I did start to give these Hindi Dubbed animated movies a chance. There in I watched *The incredible, Monster House, Planet 51* and couple of other and enjoyed all these as much as I did for English version, infact I with conviction can say, *Finding Nemo* for me was even better in Hindi than in English.



I liked 'Prince of Persia' in Hindi...was dubbed very well but sadly the movie wasn't that good.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 30, 2013)

Hotel Transylvania 3D. Good movie.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally Manged to See the movie "Fight Club" , although a little late but nonetheless. No Wonder why its one of th best movies. Totally awesome.

Can somebody recommend some good inspirational/suffering based movies , no matter Bollywood or Hollywood or Korean. Just looking for some real life situation movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Can somebody recommend some good inspirational/suffering based movies , no matter Bollywood or Hollywood or Korean. Just looking for some real life situation movie.


The Marathon
Chak de India
Goal (English)
Remember the titans
A beautiful mind
Hoosiers
etc...


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> The Marathon
> Chak de India
> Goal (English)
> Remember the titans
> ...



Thanks for the list even I was looking for some good motivational/inspiring storied but don't want any sad endings etc.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

sam9s said:


> You know something, indecently I watched this movie *Finding Nemo* in Hindi and was blown of it, with the level of quality Hindi dubbing and humour that was there in it was top class. and I did start to give these Hindi Dubbed animated movies a chance. There in I watched *The incredible, Monster House, Planet 51* and couple of other and enjoyed all these as much as I did for English version, infact I with conviction can say, *Finding Nemo* for me was even better in Hindi than in English.



each man to his tastes  peace.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> The Marathon
> Chak de India
> Goal (English)
> Remember the titans
> ...



I suppose it's Marathon

*cdn.dramadownload.net/images/2011/03/Marathon-2005-K-Movie.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> I suppose it's Marathon
> 
> *cdn.dramadownload.net/images/2011/03/Marathon-2005-K-Movie.jpg


Yes, it is...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2013)

sam9s said:


> You know something, indecently I watched this movie *Finding Nemo* in Hindi and was blown of it, with the level of quality Hindi dubbing and humour that was there in it was top class. and I did start to give these Hindi Dubbed animated movies a chance. There in I watched *The incredible, Monster House, Planet 51* and couple of other and enjoyed all these as much as I did for English version, infact I with conviction can say, *Finding Nemo* for me was even better in Hindi than in English.


Yep and add The mask too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2013)

Bubblegum available in YouTube showhouse.
Watch it here
Bubblegum - YouTube

Bubblegum available in YouTube showhouse.
Watch it here
*www.youtube.com/movie/bubblegum


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2013)

^yep, watch that movie, very naaice


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2013)

Mulan (1998) - IMDb - *www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png

Simply illustrates, women are in par with men and they're capable of great things too.


----------



## icebags (Jan 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Mulan (1998) - IMDb - *www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png
> 
> Simply illustrates, women are in par with men and they're capable of great things too.


u may watch the live action movie too. its also nicely made, but in filmi style. 

Hua Mulan (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2013)

^ Just now finished watching *Mulan 2* - *www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png*www.bookahotel.in/Images/HotelResult/star.png

Will watch, Hua Mulan for sure.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2013)

*Silent Hill Revelation* - Movie - Boring. Direction - Boring. Music - Boring (by same music director).

Didn't expect much from it and it didn't surprise me. But had to see it as I am a big part1 fan.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2013)

*TRUST* .... after a long time a seriously powerhouse of a movie. High on emotions and very gritty, plot gos like this *"A teenage girl becomes a predator of an online sex offender, and how the family deals it thereafter*....... at first it looks like a typical rape movie, with the usual trauma of the family. No this is different, its more of how an online sex addict can lure a teen/minor girl to have a somewhat conscious sex, manipulating the vulnerable emotions not knowing the consequences. Then later how the family deals with this fact and brings the victim to teams with the reality.
This kind of movie heavily depends on the plausibility of the convection with which each actor portrays his/her character and dialogues that are absolutely believable to the real life scenario. Every scene was so neatly executed, and every emotion was so convincingly played, that you really get hooked to the movie. I would seriously suggest this for those who want some quality cinema this week end........................... its a clear *7.2/10* for this one.

and BTW I totally respect the ending .... though quite a few would not agree with me here.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *TRUST* .... after a long time a seriously powerhouse of a movie. High on emotions and very gritty, plot gos like this *"A teenage girl becomes a predator of an online sex offender, and how the family deals it thereafter*....... at first it looks like a typical rape movie, with the usual trauma of the family. No this is different, its more of how an online sex addict can lure a teen/minor girl to have a somewhat conscious sex, manipulating the vulnerable emotions not knowing the consequences. Then later how the family deals with this fact and brings the victim to teams with the reality.
> This kind of movie heavily depends on the plausibility of the convection with which each actor portrays his/her character and dialogues that are absolutely believable to the real life scenario. Every scene was so neatly executed, and every emotion was so convincingly played, that you really get hooked to the movie. I would seriously suggest this for those who want some quality cinema this week end........................... its a clear *7.2/10* for this one.
> 
> and BTW I totally respect the ending .... though quite a few would not agree with me here.


Yeah, yeah, Give me a "Hard Candy" ending and I'll watch it.

*Sinister 6.8/10*

I admit it has its cliche moments but they can be overlooked for its satisfying storytelling. Long after* "V/H/S"* a good horror movie. Which totally depends on the environment. Every now-and-then I was getting worried that the director might get carried away and spoil the set up but he kept his desires on leash and gave us a good ambience horror movie.
Again yes there are sudden ghost faces and a cheeesy ghost chase scene but like me try to look past them and you are bound to enjoy.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2013)

^^ *Hard Candy* was a total different movie man. The only thing common was the online sex offender thing. I loved Hard Candy as well but for totally different reasons.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2013)

PROJECT X - 8/10
Project X (2012) - IMDb
Really joyful to watch...and it looks like its shot bye video camera but it isnt..
Plot is simple but gr8 movie 
Wish i was there at the party .......


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

*Training day,* 8/10, Denzel Washington was too awesome, one of his best performances ever.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 2, 2013)

*Silver linings playbook* - Feel good movie. Nice watch. Not sure its an oscar material though. The movie seem to have struck cord with people with bipolar disorder and depression. Every US home must be having atleast one of them - just a guess 

Jennifer Lawrence was hot! Other cast was good too. Anupam Kher tried too hard for the accent without success.

Best part of the movie for me:

1. Jennifer Lawrence

2. 



Spoiler



Bradley Cooper's reaction when he finishes reading Hemmingway's book. That was hilarious!


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2013)

*The Hobbit* *7/10* - Nothing new. Gandalf to rescue every time and the seemingly pussy hobbit does an hero act proving his mettle. Same LOTR vibe but a bit toned down. Good one time watch.

*Sinister* *5/10* - Jump scares and then some more. Laughable. Ambiance was good but not the best. I was genuinely terrified after watching Cure, but this movie is much more diluted in atmosphere building and playing with your mind. There was not much suspense.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 2, 2013)

TED 8/10 
LOL that teddy abuses awesomely!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2013)

Faun said:


> *Sinister* *5/10* - Jump scares and then some more. Laughable. Ambiance was good but not the best. I was genuinely terrified after watching Cure, but this movie is much more diluted in atmosphere building and playing with your mind. There was not much suspense.



I can't fully agree with you. Yes, it has those movie gimmicks but the environment they created was eery. Well, I liked it. b/w Sinister 2 is in talks 


And, did you watch "V/H/S"? Post your comments on it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I can't fully agree with you. Yes, it has those movie gimmicks but the environment they created was eery. Well, I liked it. b/w Sinister 2 is in talks
> 
> 
> And, did you watch "V/H/S"? Post your comments on it.



Well...the point is that I am not scared once I closed VLC player after watching this movie. There is no lasting appeal as if it really creeps into your real life gradually. 

Will see V/H/S.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Training day,* 8/10, Denzel Washington was too awesome, one of his best performances ever.



+ Eva Mendez


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> + Eva Mendez


Forgot her, sorry, didn't see much action


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 3, 2013)

die hard 4.
my best movie ever.
can someone suggest me some movies which are based on computers and hacking like die hard 4...


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> die hard 4.
> my best movie ever.
> can someone suggest me some movies which are based on computers and hacking like die hard 4...


Try Enemy of the state, Eagle Eye for starters, and make sure to watch Person of Interest tv series.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 3, 2013)

Enemy of the states
Eagle eye
andperson of interest  tv series
now going to search on imdb.thanks for suggestion
any other movies?


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 3, 2013)

Seven Psychopaths (2012) - IMDb - 7/10
Movie starts really well, abbie 
Chris and Colin have done a good job but ending is really bit off :/
Disappointed with it actually..



a_medico said:


> *Silver linings playbook* - Feel good movie. Nice watch. Not sure its an oscar material though. The movie seem to have struck cord with people with bipolar disorder and depression. Every US home must be having atleast one of them - just a guess
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence was hot! Other cast was good too. Anupam Kher tried too hard for the accent without success.
> 
> ...



Jennifer is super hot man 
good act too..


----------



## sam9s (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> die hard 4.
> my best movie ever.
> can someone suggest me some movies which are based on computers and hacking like die hard 4...



SWORDFISH ......

*ARGO*  ..... Well its now officially confirmed, Ben Affleck  from one of the worst liked actors has turned in to one of the top intelligent directors of Hollywood. I have seen all 3 movies directed by Ben Affleck ....*Gone baby Gone, TOWN and now ARGO* ........... and ARGO has turn out to be the best. Its simple, powerful, funny at times and sensibly directed. The point that its based on a true story adds to the worth. Plot goes like this ...._1980 CIA-ex filtration expert Tony Mendez is, provided a herculean task of extracting six fugitive American diplomatic personnel out of revolutionary Iran._ 

Technically this movie is top notch, among the top contenders of all time I'd say. Historical representation is immaculate, 80 is depicted too accurately, I did not know the the actual history about the events that transpired in Iran in 1980, so the beginning of the movie where we are given a brief background of the same, really sets the tone of what was to come. Its right to the target from scene one till the credits roll. The gradual tension build up is class and by the time climax arrives, you are clinching your fists with whats gonna happen next............... Add to that pretty decent funny one liners in the middle, increases to the over all worth of the movie.

The only small issue I might have ..... is that the end climax scenes have taken few liberties to dramatize the whole look to provide that extra tension, its ok with typical action movies, but here it appeared a bit out of place (you will know which scene I am talking about when you will see the movie) .... apart from that this as solid as a movie can be .....*7.5/10* for this one ...


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> Enemy of the states
> Eagle eye
> andperson of interest  tv series
> now going to search on imdb.thanks for suggestion
> any other movies?


I'll post later if I remember, but that's it from me now.


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 3, 2013)

Hereafter(2010) - 7/10,always liked Eastwood work,slow but ok movie.

Skyfall - 7.5/10,i enjoyed this as more of a action movie than a bond movie.

P.S:Adele's titletrack was awesome.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> die hard 4.
> my best movie ever.
> can someone suggest me some movies which are based on computers and hacking like die hard 4...



Hackers
Untraceable
The Net 2.0
The Italian job


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2013)

Vishwaroopam 5/10 .. I had no expectation but still disappointed 


Spoiler



Lots of potholes.. cliche- undercover agent infiltrates terrorist organization and befriends the boss.. boom crash . etc etc.. hero tries to save the day. I am a fan of Kamal, but there is no story in here.. I guess half of the audience didn't understand what was going on.. unnecessary alteration of voice for Omar. there will be part 2

EDIT: also I think background score was inspired by TDK


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2013)

Most of the scenes are deleted because of the protests, so that maybe one of the reason!


----------



## a_medico (Feb 4, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *ARGO*  ..... Well its now officially confirmed, Ben Affleck  from one of the worst liked actors has turned in to one of the top intelligent directors of Hollywood. I have seen all 3 movies directed by Ben Affleck ....*Gone baby Gone, TOWN and now ARGO* ........... and ARGO has turn out to be the best. Its simple, powerful, funny at times and sensibly directed. The point that its based on a true story adds to the worth. Plot goes like this ...._1980 CIA-ex filtration expert Tony Mendez is, provided a herculean task of extracting six fugitive American diplomatic personnel out of revolutionary Iran._
> 
> Technically this movie is top notch, among the top contenders of all time I'd say. Historical representation is immaculate, 80 is depicted too accurately, I did not know the the actual history about the events that transpired in Iran in 1980, so the beginning of the movie where we are given a brief background of the same, really sets the tone of what was to come. Its right to the target from scene one till the credits roll. The gradual tension build up is class and by the time climax arrives, you are clinching your fists with whats gonna happen next............... Add to that pretty decent funny one liners in the middle, increases to the over all worth of the movie.
> 
> The only small issue I might have ..... is that the end climax scenes have taken few liberties to dramatize the whole look to provide that extra tension, its ok with typical action movies, but here it appeared a bit out of place (you will know which scene I am talking about when you will see the movie) .... apart from that this as solid as a movie can be .....*7.5/10* for this one ...



We both seem to have quite different taste when it comes to movies. Though I agree to an extent with _Gone Baby Gone_ and _The Town_, I cannot feel the same about *Argo*. The story had a big potential but in the end, it turned out to be a very mediocre attempt for me. I liked Ben Affleck's acting. But not direction. The movie didn't leave a lasting impact on me, as it did on you.

I still am Ben's fan and *Chasing Amy* remains my favorite movie of his.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2013)

Looper - 6.5/10.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2013)

a_medico said:


> We both seem to have quite different taste when it comes to movies. Though I agree to an extent with _Gone Baby Gone_ and _The Town_, I cannot feel the same about *Argo*. The story had a big potential but in the end, it turned out to be a very mediocre attempt for me. I liked Ben Affleck's acting. But not direction. The movie didn't leave a lasting impact on me, as it did on you.
> 
> I still am Ben's fan and *Chasing Amy* remains my favorite movie of his.



No this has not left any lasting effect. It was not that good.  Movies that have left any lasting effect will usually cross my 8 point scale. An example would be "scent of a women". Argo was good. But definitely not mediocre.   Wonder what you did not like. I could not find anything that was out of place or not correct.  Except maybe few climax scenes. Which I mentioned.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 4, 2013)

Skyfall - 8.5/10 
Good Action scenes , 
Great Acting especially by Javier Bardem and Daniel Craig , 
Adele's song was good ,
screenplay could have been a bit better ,
Sam Mendes did a great job as director,
Finally , Cinematography was excellent all the scenes looked great . Well Done Roger Deakins.

I did a big mistake by skipping this in the theaters.


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 4, 2013)

David (hindi) : 7/10

Pretty slick movie, awesome soundtrack and camera work. Could have done away with a few scenes making it a bit shorter than the almost 3 hours it took to watch the movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Vishwaroopam 5/10 .. I had no expectation but still disappointed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank god im not alone in this..damn copy cats!



sam9s said:


> No this has not left any lasting effect. It was not that good.  Movies that have left any lasting effect will usually cross my 8 point scale. An example would be "scent of a women". Argo was good. But definitely not mediocre.   Wonder what you did not like. I could not find anything that was out of place or not correct.  Except maybe few climax scenes. Which I mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



have seen Scent of women few years ago, quite true about last effect there 
could you please post your 8 above movies?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2013)

Watched* Argo*.. *7/10*...


Spoiler



well expected it too have some really tense moments during the escape....all in all liked the movie





a_medico said:


> *Silver linings playbook* - Feel good movie. Nice watch. Not sure its an oscar material though. The movie seem to have struck cord with people with bipolar disorder and depression. Every US home must be having atleast one of them - just a guess
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence was hot! Other cast was good too. Anupam Kher tried too hard for the accent without success.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yeaa  how he reads it day n night and finds a very disappointing ending of the book


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

*The Dictator (2012) - 8.5/10*
Awesome movie  

ALADEEN....


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Dictator (2012) - 8.5/10*
> Awesome movie
> 
> ALADEEN....



Woah 8.5/10 
so how much you'll give to Planes, Trains and Automobile? 
The Dictator was just gross man 2/10
saw it 3-4 months back i think and after watchin it straigt shift+Del


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, Dictator was below 5 for me.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Woah 8.5/10
> so how much you'll give to Planes, Trains and Automobile?
> The Dictator was just gross man 2/10
> saw it 3-4 months back i think and after watchin it straigt shift+Del



actually the 8.5 comes after due to the momentary shock+comedy value. ibviously its Shift+Del afterwards, but its worth one time watch and did have us ROFLed. 

Gross is Bruno. :eeksign:


----------



## sam9s (Feb 4, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> have seen Scent of women few years ago, quite true about last effect there
> could you please post your 8 above movies?



You want me to post all my 8+ rating movies ... boy that can be tough .... will try .. 

Few I remember for now are ...



*[*]The Shawshank Redemption
[*]Threads
[*]Inside I'm Dancing
[*]United 93
[*]The Accused
[*]A Perfect World
[*]Downfall
[*]L.A. Confidential*

There are lot more as well ....... will keep sharing as and when I remember them ....... keep reminding me ...


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> actually the 8.5 comes after due to the momentary shock+comedy value. ibviously its Shift+Del afterwards, but its worth one time watch and did have us ROFLed.
> 
> Gross is Bruno. :eeksign:



I dont have the guts to watch Bruno so i skipped it 



sam9s said:


> You want me to post all my 8+ rating movies ... boy that can be tough .... will try ..
> 
> Few I remember for now are ...
> 
> ...



Have seene these:
The Shawshank Redemption
Downfall
L.A. Confidential

Rest added to queue, will watch Inside I'm Dancing..Thanks 
will keep reminding you


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Woah 8.5/10
> so how much you'll give to *Planes, Trains and Automobile?*
> The Dictator was just gross man 2/10
> saw it 3-4 months back i think and after watchin it straigt shift+Del


Those are movies?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> I dont have the guts to watch Bruno so i skipped it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seen LA Confidential... Now play LA Noire. 
period.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2013)

L.A.Confidential & Noire - Are they related?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

i had played LA Noire first. when i saw LA Conf, there were striking similarities. Russel Crowe is the Cole Phelps of the game.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Those are movies?



Planes, Trains and Automobiles - Rotten Tomatoes - 8.5/10


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

> L.A. Noire is heavily influenced by the film L.A. Confidential, using characters and locations similar to the movie.



L.A. Noire - L.A. Noire Wiki


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> L.A. Noire - L.A. Noire Wiki


Whoa, that game was boring, I stopped playing soon, wonder If I'd give it another spin


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 5, 2013)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower (2012) - IMDb - 8/10 
Awesome movie..Good cast and good directing..
Loved the score! 
chemistry between chris and sam is also good..
Guys, do watch this one


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Whoa, that game was boring, I stopped playing soon, wonder If I'd give it another spin



*BORING???*

just give it another go......


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Whoa, that game was boring, I stopped playing soon, wonder If I'd give it another spin



good game i finished, give a try. It has a sad ending BTW


----------



## a_medico (Feb 5, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> The Perks of Being a Wallflower (2012) - IMDb - 8/10
> Awesome movie..Good cast and good directing..
> Loved the score!
> chemistry between chris and sam is also good..
> Guys, do watch this one



I wanted to watch it but needed a push. Will do it now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

*The Green Mile (1999) - 10/10*
Amazing movie...although 3hrs but worth watching...Tom Hanks did a good act.
also ending was touchy  also good story


----------



## digitfan (Feb 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> *BORING???*
> 
> 
> just give it another go......


I too hated it.Its a damn boring game.Did i committed a crime by not liking it?Will you sue me? will i get a 10 years sentence? 
Nobody is forced to like what you like.
One simile is enough to convey your feelings.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 5, 2013)

*Sinister* 7/10

Well , it's creepier than The Woman in Black


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

digitfan said:


> I too hated it.Its a damn boring game.Did i committed a crime by not liking it?Will you sue me? will i get a 10 years sentence?
> Nobody is forced to like what you like.
> One simile is enough to convey your feelings.



haters gonna hate. no one is stopping you.

didnt get you, simile??

anyway, lets not divert from movies and escalate the argument. capiche?
its movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> its movies.


Well, its not just "movies" for few people here


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

well, movies and some tv series. 

no?


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope everyone saw THE RAID REDEMPTION (2011) an awesome action movie   Bad dubbing though


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

*Bourne Legacy*: 4/10

this could have been a great movie. but.... alas.. story was promising, but a half hearted direction mars it.

action sequences especially the bike chase was lame. 

Rachel Weisz is still Beautiful  and acting is okay.


*Fight Club*: 11/10


----------



## digitfan (Feb 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> haters gonna hate. no one is stopping you.
> didnt get you, simile??



1.I donot belong to any clan called as "Haters".whatever i do i have some reason behind it.Not because someone else is doing the same thing.I liked the movie thats why i felt the game boring.I dont want to drag the discussion further.

2.Using 16 similes is as good as crapping a thread. Next time onwards think before posting.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

come again? Similes?? what are those?


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Rachel Weisz is still Beautiful  and acting is okay.


The Fountain.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2013)

*The Perks of Being a Wallflower 7.5/10*

I don't know if its kept simple and subtle at times intentionally or they lacked the vision for drama.Good and pure love stories are hard to find now-a-days. 

This movies has a nice story, very neat screenplay, A W E S O M E acting by Logan Lerman as Charlie (I hated him at seeing the posters. Reminded me of Beiber   ).
But I missed something, something special. Some intense drama.

No, the movie is perfect in its way. however hard I try, no weak points but the movie was this close to be a special to me but its just a beautifully executed movie now.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 5, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Woah 8.5/10
> so how much you'll give to Planes, Trains and Automobile?
> The Dictator was just gross man 2/10
> saw it 3-4 months back i think and after watchin it straigt shift+Del



lol awesome comedy  Aladin self juicing


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

^yeah ,  "The Dictator" was damn awesome. Lol : I can't stop laughing whenever I recall the scene of that duplicate of Alladin milk*ng the Girl.  , uhahahaha.
Even the music/soundtracks are hilarious.



anirbandd said:


> *Fight Club*: 11/10


Saw it a couple of days ago, although its quite old . But its one of the best movies I ever Saw.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

Faun said:


> The Fountain.



Hugh Jackman + Rachel Weisz???? :O its on my list... 



Rishi. said:


> ^yeah ,  "The Dictator" was damn awesome. Lol : I can't stop laughing whenever I recall the scene of that duplicate of Alladin milk*ng the Girl.  , uhahahaha.
> Even the music/soundtracks are hilarious.



Armpit kiss 



> Even the music/soundtracks are hilarious.



watch the vid for the last song in Bruno, while the credits roll.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> ^yeah ,  "The Dictator" was damn awesome. Lol : I can't stop laughing whenever I recall the scene of that duplicate of Alladin milk*ng the Girl.  , uhahahaha.
> Even the music/soundtracks are hilarious.



My fav scene was 'HIV Aladdin'. The expressions on the patient's face were priceless. Thats the only scene I was remembering and laughing one week after I watched the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2013)

a_medico said:


> My fav scene was 'HIV Aladdin'. The expressions on the patient's face were priceless. Thats the only scene I was remembering and laughing one week after I watched the movie.


That is the only intelligent humor of that damn movie.

And I thought "You don't mess with the Zohan" was bad!


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^ Agree. Rest of the movie was just passable. But HIV Aladdin just cracked me up. It still does.

And, am I the only one who enjoyed *You don't mess with the Zohan?*




rhitwick said:


> *The Perks of Being a Wallflower 7.5/10*
> 
> I don't know if its kept simple and subtle at times intentionally or they lacked the vision for drama.Good and pure love stories are hard to find now-a-days.
> 
> ...



Pretty much my thoughts. I really dont have more to add. Lovely movie.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ I did ...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ Agree. Rest of the movie was just passable. But HIV Aladdin just cracked me up. It still does.
> 
> And, am I the only one who enjoyed *You don't mess with the Zohan?*



i enjoyed.. buts thats pretty much it.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 6, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Hope everyone saw THE RAID REDEMPTION (2011) an awesome action movie   Bad dubbing though



OT: Have to say this..your DP rocks man 



rhitwick said:


> *The Perks of Being a Wallflower 7.5/10*
> 
> I don't know if its kept simple and subtle at times intentionally or they lacked the vision for drama.Good and pure love stories are hard to find now-a-days.
> 
> ...





a_medico said:


> And, am I the only one who enjoyed *You don't mess with the Zohan?*
> 
> Pretty much my thoughts. I really dont have more to add. Lovely movie.



Yupp..agree with you guys!
It lacks intensity but what to expect with all new cast 
but its lovely
It will be amongst Once, Little manhattan and Flipped...kinda movies 

You don't mess with the Zohan: it was good..funny..lol


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Hope everyone saw THE RAID REDEMPTION (2011) an awesome action movie   Bad dubbing though



agree on that. pretty much closer to realism and yet extraordinary moves.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Yupp..agree with you guys!
> It lacks intensity but what to expect with all new cast


The cast could be new but not amateur. Everyone acted very well. 
Logan Lerman rocks!  
Emma Watson is a proven actor since Harry Potter movies.
Surprise factor is Ezra Miller as Patrick. But, if you go counting you would hardly find anyone who failed in his/her part. Its a perfect cast but...but the main script lacked drama.
Blame none but the author.
But, it would be wrong to blame him too, he visioned the story that way and I'm very certain he intentionally made it void of intense drama. But, that did not satisfy me.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2013)

was filtering survival films with "tiger" on imdb following some train of thought watching Life of Pi and The Grey... came across one Akira Kurosawa movie:

Dersu Uzala

it is in colour, hilarious as well as beautifully shot. The lead char shows many of the skills and attitudes required to live in the wild. The film is set in remote siberian forests, and actually shot there as well. Refreshingly the film manages to portray various very threatening dangers without a body count. the ending is very sobering, it shows how most of these skills and techniques are counter-productive and totally at odds with life in a city. It's a slow movie, but not boring for a single second.


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 7, 2013)

Vishwaroopam -  Awesome
FDFS,Kamal FTW,
Technically sound and on par with Hollywood movies,nice thriller but i felt Nasser and Rahul Bose was under utilized.
Planning to watch it again but this time on Auro 3D.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2013)

^^cool


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 7, 2013)

The dictator! Epic one! 8/10


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 8, 2013)

The Dictator. Really nice science movie. You will surely know missiles with blunt head bounces back.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hachiko: A dog's tale.*

Oh my, what a movie it was. 11/10. I don't remember if I ever cried so much watching a movie.

PS: A must watch for dog lovers. 

PPS: Thanks to faun, as I came to know about the movie through him.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 8, 2013)

I watched vishwaroopam, very nice flick. Actions were like Hollywood movies. Hats off to kamal Hasan. looking forward for its 2nd part.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 8, 2013)

I think The Dictator appeals more to people who havent watched Borat before. 





dashing.sujay said:


> *Hachiko: A dog's tale.*
> 
> Oh my, what a movie it was. 11/10. I don't remember if I ever cried so much watching a movie.
> 
> ...



Yes. Wonderful movie. Many prefer Marley and Me over it but I like Hachi much more.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Hachiko: A dog's tale.*
> 
> Oh my, what a movie it was. 11/10. I don't remember if I ever cried so much watching a movie.
> 
> ...





a_medico said:


> Yes. Wonderful movie. Many prefer Marley and Me over it but I like Hachi much more.



I havent watch this movie..d/w many years ago but havent even touched it :/
few years ago, I was in the mood to watch so seen these movies like Dalminations, Buddy, Torner and Houch and some more that i dint remember then i watched Marley and me (it was beauty) but end was heart breaking..im a dog lover, pet 14 dogs uptill now..And thats why im little scared to watch Hachiko (well you know how it is but still)



a_medico said:


> I think The Dictator appeals more to people who havent watched Borat before.


Borat was EPIC!! very funny  but after that it was all downwards for Sacha..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

looks like The Dictator is finding many takers 

Hachiko -> cant describe in words. i just cried. in secret.

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/: waste of time.. dunno how it ended up being in the top comedies in IMDB..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2013)

Hachiko was a very touching movie...every Dog lover/owner can relate it to their own life...I too cried a lot


----------



## baiju (Feb 8, 2013)

Red Dog is an Australian movie in the same line of Hachiko, depicting loyalty to master. This is not as touchy as Hachiko, but a good watch for dog lovers.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

Hachiko is very emotional.. gets you into tears easily.. /truestory


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2013)

Saw *this *article on how there are many full movies sprung up on YT lately. And then found out *this thread* on Reddit, that indexed it! Already chosen some of the movies I would catch this weekend!


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 8, 2013)

American Gangster (2007) - IMDb  *8/10*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 8, 2013)

Saw Cabin in the Woods - 7/10
Even though I dont like Horror genre I thought to give this movie a go and it turned out good , it had some things which I wasn't expecting , It was a different kind of horror movie which I quite liked .


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

^^Man how can you give it a 7/10 
Its like the worst movie ever made and is a disgrace to horror genre imo.


----------



## ratul (Feb 9, 2013)

well, this should be on the top of the list for every digitian here, released yesterday on torrents and youtube:
​


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2013)

Faun said:


> Death race was cheesy. Better to watch in hindi dubbing





Faun said:


> Evil dead was better, dubbed in hindi.



Hindi dub is too hilarious. UTV Action must be your favorite channel. Watched Clash of the Titans, funny how they use local lingo. Even feel like catching the Twilight Eclipse showing after watching trailer. 



Vyom said:


> Saw *this *article on how there are many full movies sprung up on YT lately. And then found out *this thread* on Reddit, that indexed it! Already chosen some of the movies I would catch this weekend!



hey there are a ton of legal uploads from the official sources as well. almost any bollywood movie is up there, officially. seen RHTDM, Dil Se, Bubblegum, Andaaz Apna Apna, and Baazigar recently, along with some must not watch movies - all of these are legal uploads. maybe we need our own full movies on youtube thread


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Saw Cabin in the Woods - 7/10
> Even though I dont like Horror genre I thought to give this movie a go and it turned out good , it had some things which I wasn't expecting , It was a different kind of horror movie which I quite liked .



Dont worry, even I enjoyed the movie ...... nothing out of the world, but definitely out of the box thinking ....


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2013)

Anorion said:


> hey there are a ton of legal uploads from the official sources as well. almost any bollywood movie is up there, officially. seen RHTDM, Dil Se, Bubblegum, Andaaz Apna Apna, and Baazigar recently, along with some must not watch movies - all of these are legal uploads. maybe we need our own full movies on youtube thread



I was 'not really' talking about Bollywood, pe se!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^Man how can you give it a 7/10
> Its like the worst movie ever made and is a disgrace to horror genre imo.



As I said , I dont generally watch horror genre movies , so I dont know what the best there are in this genre , But I liked this one - it seemed different.


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Hindi dub is too hilarious. UTV Action must be your favorite channel. Watched Clash of the Titans, funny how they use local lingo. Even feel like catching the Twilight Eclipse showing after watching trailer.



I don't watch tv.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

*The Maltese Falcon*: 8/10

another old classic.. solid storyline, great acting. 
only, the nasal voice of the detective got on my nerve.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2013)

*'Gangster Squad' - 7/10* ....reminded me of Mafia like setting...a good watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 10, 2013)

*Thuppakki 5.5/10*

Ah, a borefest. And copied the legendary "Taken" dialogue.
Someday the secret of its high rating in IMDB would be revealed.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2013)

Loins of Punjab Presents


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Thuppakki 5.5/10*
> 
> Ah, a borefest. *And copied the legendary "Taken" dialogue.*
> Someday the secret of its high rating in IMDB would be revealed.


What's that?

Burn after reading - 
I simply don't like it. Its just like a 1.5hr drama with ensemble cast. Don't know why it got 7.1/10 in IMDB!!
Anyone watched this?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 10, 2013)

Star Wars Episode IV : A New Hope 8/10


----------



## a_medico (Feb 10, 2013)

*Taken 2* - It was quite WTF. Just for the sake of making a sequel and cashing on it, the movie is made. Part 1 was a good masala movie, but second one disappoints.

Offtopic:

I earlier had filesonic and fileserve premium accounts, which were axed. Since then, I have been using torrents. I find torrents boring and am more comfortable with filesharing sites. I wish to buy a premium membership of 2 different filehosting sites (will share between couple of friends). No point in investing in lifemembership, learned from past experiences. Which filehosting sites should I go for downloading ...you know what...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 10, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Taken 2* - It was quite WTF. Just for the sake of making a sequel and cashing on it, the movie is made. Part 1 was a good masala movie, but second one disappoints.


Exactly my sentiments!



> Offtopic:
> 
> I earlier had filesonic and fileserve premium accounts, which were axed. Since then, I have been using torrents. I find torrents boring and am more comfortable with filesharing sites. I wish to buy a premium membership of 2 different filehosting sites (will share between couple of friends). No point in investing in lifemembership, learned from past experiences. Which filehosting sites should I go for downloading ...you know what...


Boring?!!!
Boring bole to?

Why not take premium membership of torrent sites?

bwtorrents.com
iptorents.com
Should be enough for you.

*The Dirty Picture 7.5/10*

Vidaya Balan deserves the awards for this movie. 
Till intermission the movie full of excitement and spicy dialogues, after intermission the pace slows down. And, few annoying songs. Even when only 10 minutes were left they put another song! 
Vidya rocks!
Naseeruddin and (even) Imran Hasmi did good. I wish Tushar Kapoor gets struck by lightning and he gets the brilliant idea of quiting acting.

*Special 26 7.5/10*

The movie is 2.5 hrs long (yes, I checked!) which could have been easily shortened to 2Hrs.
Just remove all those good for nothing songs, few flashbacks (collage of scenes which you've already seen) and one or two more unnecessary scenes.

BUT, but don't go by that negative starting, this is a good movie and may be first hit of 2013 from Bollywood. Neat(well, 98% neat) script, short and smart dialogues accompanied with powerhouse acting of Manoj Bajpayee, Anupam Kher and Akshyay Kumar(I've never thought I would say Akshyay and good acting in one sentence, ever!)

Go, watch it...you'll definitely enjoy it. 
Recommended. 



//I wish I could make a stamp of "RECOMMENDED" and stamp on each (applicable) post of mine with it. Would look good...wouldn't it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

*Hold me Tight (2010) - 7/10*
a very serious Drama and bit emotional movie....ending is also touchy


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Special 26 7.5/10*
> 
> The movie is 2.5 hrs long (yes, I checked!) which could have been easily shortened to 2Hrs.
> Just remove all those good for nothing songs, few flashbacks (collage of scenes which you've already seen) and one or two more unnecessary scenes.
> ...



Thanks man, I've been staying away from Akshay's flicks nowadays but with your recommendation, I will catch a show for sure!


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2013)

*Vishwaroop* Its' a Masterpiece.


----------



## Amithansda (Feb 11, 2013)

Among recently watched Movies...
*Argo *is awesome.

I would recommend to watch *Seven Psychopaths* and Also *In Bruges*, made by same director.
Both have funny irish accent dialogs, filled with action that is specific to British movies you liked , like Guy Ritchie.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 11, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Taken 2* - It was quite WTF. Just for the sake of making a sequel and cashing on it, the movie is made. Part 1 was a good masala movie, but second one disappoints.



Agree.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 12, 2013)

Amithansda said:


> I would recommend to watch *Seven Psychopaths* and Also *In Bruges*, made by same director.



Didnt know that! In Bruges is my all time fav. Last 2 mons I was a bit occupied with life, so didnt watch any movies and didnt know when Seven Psychopaths got released! In my top priority watch list rightaway! I dont expect it to exceed In Bruges but lets see.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Didnt know that! In Bruges is my all time fav. Last 2 mons I was a bit occupied with life, so didnt watch any movies and didnt know when Seven Psychopaths got released! In my top priority watch list rightaway! I dont expect it to exceed In Bruges but lets see.


:sigh: Its not going to...


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 12, 2013)

Amithansda said:


> Among recently watched Movies...
> *Argo *is awesome.
> 
> I would recommend to watch *Seven Psychopaths* and Also *In Bruges*, made by same director.
> Both have funny irish accent dialogs, filled with action that is specific to British movies you liked , like Guy Ritchie.





a_medico said:


> Didnt know that! In Bruges is my all time fav. Last 2 mons I was a bit occupied with life, so didnt watch any movies and didnt know when Seven Psychopaths got released! In my top priority watch list rightaway! I dont expect it to exceed In Bruges but lets see.



I've seen it already and mentioned that:



pratik385 said:


> Seven Psychopaths (2012) - IMDb - 7/10
> Movie starts really well, abbie
> Chris and Colin have done a good job but ending is really bit off :/
> Disappointed with it actually..



to add more, Seven Psychopaths lacks the thrill and esp in ending part, everyone acted like they dont give a ****


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 12, 2013)

Stand up guys, must watch. AlPacino, Walken, Arkin. 
Also, has anyone seen the Chinese Zodiac? rumoured to be jackie chan's last.


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Stand up guys, must watch. AlPacino, Walken, Arkin.
> Also, has anyone seen the Chinese Zodiac? rumoured to be* jackie chan's last.*



Last *Action *movie.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 13, 2013)

Special 26: 5/10 (the ending was too predictable for me. But my friends liked it.)
btw, sometimes Hindi dubbed version of movies are better than original ones. Rare though, shaolin soccer for example.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2013)

Special 26- 7.5/10. A must watch, good entertainer.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2013)

*To Kill a Mockingbird*: Awesome!! 8.5/10


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Premium Rush*: Directed by David Koepp. With Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Michael Shannon, Dania Ramirez, Sean Kennedy. 

Must see... 8.8/10


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2013)

*We were Soldiers(2002)* : A must watch movie. Based on American-Vietnam war. A very heart touching movie on war and life of a soldier. (10/10).

My favorite quote from the movie : 





> "Some had families waiting. For others, their only family would be the men they bled beside. There were no bands, no flags, no Honor Guards to welcome them home. They went to war because their country ordered them to. But in the end, they fought not for their country or their flag, they fought for each other."


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2013)

If you rarely watch movies, any movie can satisfy you.

If you watch few movies, you tend to find similarities (or make connections) to the movies you've already watched. Like comparing "The Illusionist" to "Special Chabbis"

If you happen to watch lots of movies, you tend to become more forgiving to the movies you see. You clearly detect the connection but get scared that your discovery might ruin your movie experience and try to ignore your instict. So you end up liking the movie.

So,
watching no movies=watching lots of movies


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 13, 2013)

The man with the iron fists : 3/10
story was poorly constructed, many holes in the plot, becomes too predictable and some scenes are meaningless and really forced
decent martial arts and music though.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> If you rarely watch movies, any movie can satisfy you.
> 
> If you watch few movies, you tend to find similarities (or make connections) to the movies you've already watched. Like comparing "The Illusionist" to "Special Chabbis"
> 
> ...



And eventually you will get over this feeling of barring yourself to connect and rejudge for the sake of your immediate entertainment...you will become immune to the falsities of humour, lack of coherence and loosley coupled nature of not-so-good movies....and will develope a more keen eye of observing the very fabric behind movie making and see every each of the movies with an enhanced vision. After watching a terrible amount of movies , you will...obtain the reflex of neutrality and start to think of it as a second nature....

Three possibilities 

either you choose the path to be a film critic.

you become director

you are ***** because your eyes are too damn dry watching that many movies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2013)

*The Hangover II (2012) - 6.5/10*
I heard part 1 was better then this...still it was good movie...
will also see part III in 2013


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> And eventually you will get over this feeling of barring yourself to connect and rejudge for the sake of your immediate entertainment...you will become immune to the falsities of humour, lack of coherence and loosley coupled nature of not-so-good movies....and will develope a more keen eye of observing the very fabric behind movie making and see every each of the movies with an enhanced vision. After watching a terrible amount of movies , you will...obtain the reflex of neutrality and start to think of it as a second nature....


+1



> Three possibilities
> 
> either you choose the path to be a film critic.
> 
> ...



I would prefer being a critc. Too lazy to get into action and direct a movie.

*www.theage.com.au/news/in-depth/so-you-want-to-be-a-film-critic/2006/04/26/1145861388666.html


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2013)

Race2 --- ?/10

Silent Hill revealation ---- ?/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2013)

*Cape Fear (1962) 7/10*

In a 1962's setting this was a good scary movie but too used to such movies. Haven't got the shock but one thing I've to admit. Robert Mitchum as "Max Cady" is terrific! He made the character live on screen. He describes what mean is and how one should look.
Check out if you want.


----------



## Flash (Feb 13, 2013)

Cabin in the woods - A different kind of horror movie.



Spoiler



They should've put Rohypnol in their drinks, take whatever amount the blood required for the ritual, without making such a mess for both the sides.



The director is even interested to make a sequel.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2013)

Killing them Softly....Not sure about the directive and notion of this movie. Another Brad Pitt new-box-test after Moneyball. Camera work is prudent


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2013)

*The Impossible * - *8/10*

Brilliant performance by Naomi Watts and i would give her a *9/10*. The movie is portrayed beautifully with extremely believable sequences and set-pieces.
This is based on the 2004 Tsunami disaster that not only hit hard on the locals but also millions of tourists coz it was a day after Christmas. 

I won't spoil the fun but its a must watch for all true movie lovers. Naomi watts has been nominated for the best actress award in the upcoming 85th Academy Awards for her role in this movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 14, 2013)

Watched this TPB AFK: The Pirate Bay Away from Keyboard (2013) - IMDb * 7/10 a good documentary and political drama thriller*


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2013)

Watched Cloud Atlas the second time 

Can some please tell me WHAT THE F IT WAS ALL ABOUT???


----------



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2013)

Watched the Shining .. will not rate it.. good movie..


----------



## sam9s (Feb 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *The Impossible * - *8/10*
> 
> Brilliant performance by Naomi Watts and i would give her a *9/10*. The movie is portrayed beautifully with extremely believable sequences and set-pieces.
> This is based on the 2004 Tsunami disaster that not only hit hard on the locals but also millions of tourists coz it was a day after Christmas.
> ...



I was waiting fir this movie for pretty long .... so finally is the Bluray out ....... This is the next movie in my queue definitely ...

BTW Booked Zero Dark Thirty for sat ...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 14, 2013)

sam9s said:


> I was waiting fir this movie for pretty long .... so finally is the Bluray out ....... This is the next movie in my queue definitely ...
> 
> BTW Booked Zero Dark Thirty for sat ...



I was looking forward to watch Zero Dark Thirty, but it is nowhere to be found in my city ,4 multiplexes none playing it . I guess I have to look at other options


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2013)

sam9s said:


> I was waiting fir this movie for pretty long .... *so finally is the Bluray out* ....... This is the next movie in my queue definitely ...
> 
> BTW Booked Zero Dark Thirty for sat ...



Yes buddy, the blueray is out. I watched it in 1080p.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 17, 2013)

Saw zero dark thirty yesterday. Definitely a must watch!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 17, 2013)

just saw zero dark thirty...10:30pm show...good movie...the end raid scene itself trumps the whole movie...must watch- 8/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 18, 2013)

*Pizza               *8.5/10


Pizza (2012 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yes buddy, the blueray is out. I watched it in 1080p.



Got it.   Will watch it this weekend. ...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

Special 26-9.2/10
Amazing Movie Hats off



pratik385 said:


> Thanks man, I've been staying away from Akshay's flicks nowadays but with your recommendation, I will catch a show for sure!



I swear Akshay Kumar had released many flops from 2009 but last year's OMG Movie and this years Special 26 changes this



sam_738844 said:


> Race2 --- ?/10
> 
> Silent Hill revealation ---- ?/10



Race 2- 7/10

The CGI can be easily found the the car explosion in the starting looked fake, the plane scene and the interior of the plane also looked fake
Overall a good timepass


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Race 2- 7/10
> 
> The CGI can be easily found the the car explosion in the starting looked fake, the plane scene and the interior of the plane also looked fake
> Overall a good timepass



Then how come you gave it a 7/10 mate??


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

^ Its okay time pass


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2013)

*Akaash Vani 4.6/10*

So Akaash is the boy and Vani is the girl.  They fall in love and then break up due to 'hypothetical' family pressure. And then the movie drags.
You could try this with your GF only....
Alone...well, there are better movies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 20, 2013)

Watched *Wreck It-Ralph* 9/10 The First 45 or so minutes were great and then it went downhill for a while but it picked up again in the last 20-25 minutes or so. Overall I found it interesting but it would have been more fun if more Video-Game Characters appeared , nonetheless it was very entertaining and Its right up there with one of my favorite animation movies .


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2013)

Dude, your review comments does not justify the rating you gave.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, your review comments does not justify the rating you gave.



I am a little biased towards Animations . That said I hope it wins OSCAR this year , it probably wont . 

P.S. - I tend to give high ratings , I rarely give a movie below 6 .


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

Wreck it Ralph is somewhere close to that of Megamind, in terms of story."What happens if a bad guy turns good?"


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2013)

Wreck it Ralph 7.9 IMDB, its rare infact only a couple of Disney movie that has touched almost 8. This must/should be good .....


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I am a little biased towards Animations . That said I hope it wins OSCAR this year , it probably wont .
> 
> P.S. - *I tend to give high ratings , I rarely give a movie below 6* .






i need you to watch *Bruno*.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ I wont , I heard enough of that movie here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Akaash Vani 4.6/10*
> 
> *So Akaash is the boy and Vani is the girl*.  They fall in love and then break up due to 'hypothetical' family pressure. And then the movie drags.
> You could try this with your GF only....
> Alone...well, there are better movies.


That's easily guessable by looking @ the poster of the movie


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 20, 2013)

Zero Dark Thirty-7/10 @imax

The sound effects were too good.First half is little boring.Second half is wonderful.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> That's easily guessable by looking @ the poster of the movie



I've had no idea that such a movie existed. One of my friend recommended this. After a long time saw a *cough* *cough* version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I've had no idea that such a movie existed. One of my friend recommended this. After a long time saw a *cough* *cough* version.


Read newspapers then...


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 20, 2013)

*Paranorman 3D*    4/10 
Not much of a story in this . Disappointed.


*Spirited Away  *       8/10
Nice


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 20, 2013)

Seven Psychopaths (2012) - IMDb  *7.5/10* Must watch. Brilliant screenplay and acting.


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Paranorman 3D*    4/10
> Not much of a story in this . Disappointed.



I can say, its more of a thriller than an animated movie.
I never seen an animated movie, serious like this!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2013)

Today was a busy day for me. Did not go to office. "Work from home" was executed due to the strike. Hence watched three movies. Its only 10.15PM, guess can accommodate another!

Day started with,
*Here Comes The Boom 6/10*
So there is a lazy teacher who somehow gets charged up to save his school and specially his buddy music teacher from losing his job. His brilliant idea...to win MMA competition to raise funds. 
The set up, approach and the dialogues are cut out for "Jack Black" but guess he was not available so "Kevin James" did it. And, he did good. At times you would feel connected to the movie. But that is true for all these rags-to-riches stories, or zero-to-hero movies. No extra points for that emotional level achievement.

Then watched,
*Wreck It Ralph 7.5/10*

Disney bought Pixar right??
The movie screams Pixar in every frame. Disney did produce tons of animations but never achieved Pixar standards. 
Very good animations. Specially cut-out for children. Lots of colour, adorable characters and their get-up. An average story.
Hope, it gets Oscar in animation section.

And, in the evening watched,
*Green for Danger*

Saw Pallab (Indyan) watching an 1946 movie couple of days ago in GetGlue. I was curious. Then got this and watched today. 
A classic whodunnit movie. Good movie, yes a very good movie. To be specific a light hearted thriller! 
Recommended!


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *The Impossible * - *8/10*
> 
> Brilliant performance by Naomi Watts and i would give her a *9/10*. The movie is portrayed beautifully with extremely believable sequences and set-pieces.
> This is based on the 2004 Tsunami disaster that not only hit hard on the locals but also millions of tourists coz it was a day after Christmas.
> ...



Indeed.!!!
Honestly ,I was not able to bear those few minutes after the disaster took place. It was so painful to watch.
A must watch movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 20, 2013)

* Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom*           11/10



Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Surely you will like this one


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> * Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom*           11/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked the plot...and "Jab Tak Hai Jaan" was a bad movie, eh?!!!


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> * Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom*           11/10
> Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Surely you will like this one



I especially liked the Baks's comedy.


----------



## blurr (Feb 20, 2013)

Life of Pi - 9/10
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Just checked the plot...and "Jab Tak Hai Jaan" was a bad movie, eh?!!!




Sorry man , I know nothing about "Jab Tak Hai Jaan" . So no comments .



Gearbox said:


> I especially liked the Baks's comedy.



And he was part of the real story too 







*Vazhakku Enn 18/9            -        *11/10


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vazhakku_Enn_18/9


Well , it's a must watch .


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> * Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom*           11/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesting.. will check it out this weekend.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2013)

Also see the last one i posted 

English subtitle may not be available for NKPK . But it's available for Vazhakk Enn 18/9 .


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Also see the last one i posted
> 
> English subtitle may not be available for NKPK . But it's available for Vazhakk Enn 18/9 .



I can understand and speak Tamil, Telugu, Kannada, Hindi, English  , I can also understand a little bit of Marathi and Konkani  

PS: can you guys recommend some me some Marathi films, drama oriented older movies.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 21, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> * Naduvula Konjam Pakkatha Kaanom*           11/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this available on DVD currently?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I can understand and speak Tamil, Telugu, Kannada, Hindi, English  , I can also understand a little bit of Marathi and Konkani
> 
> PS: can you guys recommend some me some Marathi films, drama oriented older movies.



Why dont you learn malayalam also 



ajayritik said:


> Is this available on DVD currently?




It was released on November 2012 . Dvd will be available .


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Why dont you learn malayalam also



its too damn fast!!.. but I can catch some words here and there


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

For a long time,i've been searching subtitle for this movie - Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
But, cant find.. 

Anyone watched it?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2013)

*Puss in Boots*  8/10



Gearbox said:


> For a long time,i've been searching subtitle for this movie - Dr. Babasaheb Ambedkar (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> But, cant find..
> 
> Anyone watched it?



You can watch the Hindi version .


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

*Paperman*

It's a short movie of around 6 minutes. But, highly recommended.
Moreover, its an Oscar nominee under animation shorts.



Allu Azad said:


> You can watch the Hindi version .



Though it's an English movie, no subtitle database has subtitle for this one.
This is what i meant AA.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 21, 2013)

Tower Heist...nice movie.

Tower Heist...nice movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Though it's an English movie, no subtitle database has subtitle for this one.
> This is what i meant AA.




Hmm didnt find any . 
I have to watch the movie though .


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 21, 2013)

J.Edgar - 8/10 Typical Eastwood work,good acting by Di Caprio
The Brest Fortress - 8/10 Another WWII movie but this time between the Soviet and the Germans,my first ever Russian film
Argo - 8/10 Amazing thriller,good work by Ben
Strangers on a Train(1951) - 8/10 Typical Hitchcock movie,liked the villain more
Anatomy of a Murder(1959) - 8/10 Superb court room drama,amazing acting by James Stewart and George C.Scott a very very underrated actor.

P.S:Last two was a must watch for Classic freaks.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 22, 2013)

Not another teen movie-5/10
The plot is kinda predictable 

EuroTrip-8/10
RoadTri[-7.5/10


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Scent of a Women* - 8.5/10
A beautiful experience, no wonder Al Pacino received an Oscar for Bes Actor! He acted so well in this from the start.
Story and directing are really good. Story is a fact actually (of how a single Lt. Col. would feel after the accident and how theres no life/motivation to live on)
Dialogues are just awesome..My fav. ones:



Spoiler



When in doubt, ****!            //This one is just EPIC!!!
The day we stop looking, is the day we die        //By looking at a beautiful women 
And the description of women on Airplane       // hahha! 



I've learnt few things from this movie and will always remember it...
Hoo-ahh Guys, do watch this one


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> RoadTrip-7.5/10


Is this movie about the guys who accidentally send the girl a wrong tape?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 22, 2013)

*The Omen (1976)*     -      8/10


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Is this movie about the guys who accidentally send the girl a wrong tape?


Correct. It all started with Beth.


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

Euro Trip : 8.6/10 
A really nice and fun movie,  I loved it all along.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Life Of Pi 9/10* Stunning Visual , Great Direction , Writing , Acting . The movie is very deep .


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Life Of Pi 9/10* Stunning Visual , Great Direction , Writing , Acting . The movie is very deep .



Amen!


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2013)

Watched Lagaan yesterday with screenplay of 03 hours & 40 minutes. Though minusing songs will make it around 03:15~20, its still a huge movie.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

Neo said:


> Euro Trip : 8.6/10
> A really nice and fun movie,  I loved it all along.



You're soo late


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Life Of Pi 9/10* Stunning Visual , Great Direction , Writing , Acting . The movie is very deep .



agreed with all, except the deep part. 

the movie is just a fictional movie. it didnt make me think afterwards, unlike some of the others. the joy of watching the movie was momentary. the effect lasted only for a few hours.

*Skyfall*: 7.5/10

finally.. a bond movie where Bond is a human being[if you know what i mean ]. loved the diffrent take on Bond, and the departure of bond being portrayed as a super human-super spy. the direction is pretty god, and cinematography is mind blowing. 

worth the view. and i will be waiting for a new bond.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 23, 2013)

*Special 26 - 7/10*...good one time watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> *Skyfall*: 7.5/10
> 
> finally.. a bond movie where Bond is a human being[if you know what i mean ]. loved the diffrent take on Bond, and the departure of bond being portrayed as a super human-super spy. the direction is pretty god, and cinematography is mind blowing.
> 
> worth the view. and i will be waiting for a new bond.



ya ya...a very realistic approach to Bond.

Specially in that scene when everyone is clueless how to find Silva and Bond comes up...scratches his chest, drags out a bullet particle and says..."use this"......very realistic indeed.

Skyfall is the worst Bond movie ever.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

i thought you were praising the movie until i read the last line 

yes.. that scene was the most dubious of all.. but i was indicating a fresh take on Bond.


----------



## quagmire (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry for going offtopic, I have created a new thread Called "Can you guess this movie?"..
Inviting all movie buffs to make the game more challenging and interesting..

PS:The thread has gone viral.Created yesterday,it has 193 replies..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Sorry for going offtopic, I have created a new thread Called "Can you guess this movie?"..
> Inviting all movie buffs to make the game more challenging and interesting..
> 
> PS:The thread has gone viral.Created yesterday,it has 193 replies..



Been there, not done that.

*Kai Po Che 7/10*

A short review.

Slow book, Fast movie.
Bad book, good movie.
Detailed book, movie short and smart.
Book had a soul but missed the connection or punch in movie.

Very goos acting all. Really...all. 
Songs are sweet and short and never overwhelm the storyline.

Its going to be a hit though. Watch it.


P.S. Remembered the missing factor:  love story.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 24, 2013)

@rhitwickL thanks for recommending Green For Danger.. liked it a lot


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2013)

watched *'Wreck it Ralph' - 7.5/10*...the story is based on a video game character who's a bad guy in games but wants to be a good guy. Gr8 animation and a  good watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 24, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *The Omen (1976)*     -      8/10



*Damien : The Omen II  *     -      6/10

*The Omen III : Final Conflict* - 7/10

*The Omen IV : The Awakening* - 6/10

*

The Omen (2006)* - 5/10

No difference . Then why reboot !


----------



## a_medico (Feb 24, 2013)

*The bay* - Another found footage movie. But different and well executed. Worth a try by fans of this genre.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 24, 2013)

Who's Up for OSCARS ?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *The bay* - Another found footage movie. But different and well executed. Worth a try by fans of this genre.


Would watch.
b/w, try this list.
IMDb: Found Footage Films,Mockumentaries and shaky cams - a list by Pepper Baggins


*Seventh Victim 5.5/10*

Good start but bad ending.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 25, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ya ya...a very realistic approach to Bond.
> 
> Specially in that scene when everyone is clueless how to find Silva and Bond comes up...scratches his chest, drags out a bullet particle and says..."use this"......very realistic indeed.
> 
> Skyfall is the worst Bond movie ever.



also the train scene, why moneypenny dint shoot there only? she could've done that instead of giving live commentary to M (i was laughing in that scene )


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> also the train scene, why moneypenny dint shoot there only? she could've done that instead of giving live commentary to M (i was laughing in that scene )


\
Now don't tempt me. I'm really pissed off with this movie. 
Its as same as watching A Salman Khan/Akshyay Kumar movie. Defies all logic.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 26, 2013)

*Talaash* - WTF (Nice opening credit song though)

*Midnight Son* - That was one awesome vampire movie! Reminded me of _The Hamiltons_ and _Let the right one in_.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 26, 2013)

*The Impossible* ... Ok finally gave a shot to this one with "high expectations" ..... result is mixed reactions...... The first half of the movie is the backbone and really really well done, what looses out is the second half. However kudos to the director to even try to make a movie with a scale of as large as of tsunami. I liked the movie but for me negatives were a bit more than the positives. 

1. Its a story based on the true couple/family focused upon. They were Spanish and not white.
2. Almost all characters are white. I mean it was Asia and most of the time in hospital whenever closeup were filmed, I just found white people and kids.
3. Even though thousands of people were swept away from the event. Naomi Watts is shown to struggle almost alone with his son during the first half, just to find one kid Daniel lying around. Hard to believe.
4. Inclusion, participation of Local residents was almost non existent. 
5. As I said the first half was powerful with top of the class effects, mind blowing makeup and cleave close up shots. I was totally immersed in the movie, but second half just became a cat and mouse game of finding the family members, specially where, when the father enters the same hospital where his kids are. The director for some reason chose to film that sequence in the same way as some generic horror, thriller sequence with cleaver but cliched, camera angles, that try to induce tension of 100 times already done scenario of "_will he find him, will he see him_". With the background score pretty reminiscent of any run of the mill thriller. All this actually made me loose the ultra realistic approach that was shown in the first half (except of the fact of point 3)

This could have been a master piece, but fails at various levels.......still deserves a *7/10* from me, just for the powerful first half with gritty performances from Naomi Watts and his character son Tom Holland.


----------



## rst (Feb 26, 2013)

must watch horror movies :-
1. grudge 1 (2004)
2. shutter  (thailand movie) (2004)
3. orphanage (Spanish movie) (2007)
4. the others (2001)
5. wrong turn 1 (2003)
6. hill have eyes 1 (2006)
7. insidious (2011)
8. friday 13 (2009)
9. drag me to hell (2009)
10. orphan (2009)


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

rst said:


> must watch horror movies :-
> 1. grudge 1 (2004)
> 2. shutter  (thailand movie) (2004)
> 3. orphanage (Spanish movie) (2007)
> ...


pls check this thread & reply 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

The sitter -   7/10


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2013)

Frankenweenie - 6/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 26, 2013)

*
Little Manhattan* - 8/10

Ahh Cute


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I am trying to recall a movie about an American Muslim who has married a Caucasian ( she get converted ),

EDIT : Found   Rendition


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ This looks to be a decent movie ...... added!
A word of advice ......... put spoilers when you discuses the pivot plot or least of all the end ....


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

We should really have a list in the first page that lists all the MUST MUST watch movies


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2013)

sam9s said:


> ^^ This looks to be a decent movie ...... added!
> A word of advice ......... put spoilers when you discuses the pivot plot or least of all the end ....


Well, he said "...somehow....".
Watch the mmovie to know the "somehow"


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

sam9s said:


> ^^ This looks to be a decent movie ...... added!
> A word of advice ......... put spoilers when you discuses the pivot plot or least of all the end ....



My apologies..I had put the plot cause that was the only way other could figure out the movie, anyway I removed the plot.

please recommend me some (little) watchable spoof movies. I have long seen some of the better known oldies like scary movie. vampire sucks & superhero movie was okay .

currently taking chances with "30 Nights of Paranormal Activity With The Devil Inside The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" and Breaking Wind 

I have seen horrible ones like Disaster Movie as well.


----------



## digitfan (Feb 28, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ya ya...a very realistic approach to Bond.
> 
> Specially in that scene when everyone is clueless how to find Silva and Bond comes up...scratches his chest, drags out a bullet particle and says..."use this"......very realistic indeed.
> 
> Skyfall is the worst Bond movie ever.


The most ch***@tic spy movie of the year.Infact this film has no story at all.It should only be used as a reference guide to cinematographers.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> My apologies..I had put the plot cause that was the only way other could figure out the movie, anyway I removed the plot.
> 
> please recommend me some (little) watchable spoof movies. I have long seen some of the better known oldies like scary movie. vampire sucks & superhero movie was okay .
> 
> ...



Watch
Airplane
Airplane II
Hot Shots
Hot shots Part Deux

Naked Gun series (its not a spoof but you would still like)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2013)

The new channel HBO Defined started airing , it is awesome . No Ads is a big plus.


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2013)

Dont "30 Nights of Paranormal Activity With The Devil Inside The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo".


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ Wait, What ??


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2013)

^he missed "watch"...


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't WATCH that movie, its the worst spoof movie i ever saw, after Stan Helsing.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Watch
> Airplane
> Airplane II
> Hot Shots
> ...


watched them all years ago  



Gearbox said:


> Dont "30 Nights of Paranormal Activity With The Devil Inside The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo".



ill take my chances .. wanna watch some horrible movies


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ill take my chances .. wanna watch some horrible movies



Requiescat in pace! *a.tgcdn.net/images/products/thumb/carousel/front/eae0_assassins_creed_ezio_action_figure.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Dont "30 Nights of Paranormal Activity With The Devil Inside The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo".



Holy Sh*t , its an actual movie , I had to Google it up . I thought you went haywire.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 28, 2013)

*Shutter* - 9.5/10

Shutter (2012 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The film is a moral suspense thriller and according to the director it is "poetical violence on celluloid".


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 28, 2013)

^Seems interesting.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 28, 2013)

Just came home after watching it


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Shutter* - 9.5/10
> 
> Shutter (2012 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The film is a moral suspense thriller and according to the director it is "poetical violence on celluloid".


I thought, that was a Thai movie, Shutter.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah seen that too . That's why i posted the link .


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Well, he said "...somehow....".
> Watch the mmovie to know the "somehow"



But it confirms he does finds......right so thats a spoiler, not every movie, specially Hollywood has an happy ending ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2013)

*Special 26 (2013) - 8/10*
Excellent movie....good plot


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

so I watched "30 Nights of Paranormal Activity With The Devil Inside The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" .. and as expected rating cannot be given  

Watched Wreck it Ralph - 7/10


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> so I watched "30 Nights of Paranormal Activity With The Devil Inside The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" .. and as expected rating cannot be given


----------



## sam9s (Mar 2, 2013)

*Shanghai* .... After watching all of Dibankar Banarjee movies, with this one I am an official fan of this director AFA India goes. Every movie he has directed has a different trademark and is class in its own sense. Shanghai though an adaptation of already made political thriller "Z" has a perfect scenario set to showcase the corruption, red-tapism and problems that plagues in Indian Govt system and Dibankar does it extremely, extremely well. This chap along with Anurag Kashyap, I bet will take Indian Cinema to quality heights.

Not only the story telling is any less than a quality thriller, but the atmosphere, cinematography is excellent, used with dark, sepia tone to bring that tensed depressing feel. Performance by Abhay Deol as usual is top class, but the surprise package was Imran Hashmi, which is a perfect example, of what an actor can achieve, given under a quality director. 
I just wonder how I missed this movie that long. Hope this director keep providing quality cinema to entertain us as is with Anurag Kashyap........... *7.8/10* for this one


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 2, 2013)

*The Perks Of Being A Wallflower* I loved the book and the fact that writer Stephen Chobsky got to direct the movie is a big plus point. It's his vision and so he stays true to it. The situations,the emotions all remain. All three lead performances are spectacular but the one who stood out for me was Ezra Miller. A must watch indeed. *8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 2, 2013)

^^Ditto

Imran Hasmi is revelation in this movie. He does bad movies but he seems to be a good actor.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 2, 2013)

*The Skeleton Key* - 9/10


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 2, 2013)

TPB:AFK 
10+ /10 
Freaking awesome!


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 2, 2013)

Chronicle (2012)
*imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1706593/


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw *Zodiac (2007) 8.5/10* Top notch acting , great directing . But the mystery remains .


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2013)

Student of the Year - 1.5 /10. Storyline Sucks..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ Uhm Better to post in Must Not Watch


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

Its better, if we have a unified thread for Movies divided by one's perceptive and ratings.
Now, 1~5/10 are in one thread and 6/10 are in another.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 2, 2013)

*Life of pi*
I liked it not only for its visual effects but for its story too.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Student of the Year - 1.5 /10. Storyline Sucks..


Everything sucks in SOTY, watching rishi kapoor was super hilarious. 

Watched. *Talaash 5.5/10* , *Stand By Me 7.5/10* and *Silver Linings Playbook 7.2/10*. I feel silver lining's playbook overrated.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2013)

*TPB: AFK* - Must watch for all (wannabe) geeks 
Will not rate it coz its not a movie.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2013)

Just heard about Quantum Leap (Quantum Leap (TV Series 1989), and I think I will have to watch it now! It's Time Travelling Action Adventure drama! How in the earth I never knew about that... 

(We dont have a dedicated TV Series thread, do we?)


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2013)

^
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wreck it Ralph- 9/10

Superb movie...underrated IMO...tbh i wasn't looking forward to this movie but wow...one of my fav animation movies of 2012...so this completes all my oscar animated movies...


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2013)

^ You mean Oscar-nominated, because BRAVE won the Oscar for Best-animated movie!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ You mean Oscar-nominated, because BRAVE won the Oscar for Best-animated movie!



erm yes..all of the oscar nominated ones of this year...brave/frankewenee etc...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2013)

I will take Wreck It Ralph over Brave ANYDAY , Academy is a bunch of ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I will take Wreck It Ralph over Brave ANYDAY , Academy is a bunch of ....



Totally agree....wreck it ralph was an excellent movie...even better than brave...don't know how brave won this..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2013)

Brave was not at all a great movie it is IMO the worst (outside of Cars 2) of Pixar .


----------



## logout20 (Mar 4, 2013)

actually oscar awards are given on base of art and not entertainment imo...


from me
maatribhumi : a nation without women 
chakravyuh {2012}
snatch
freaky deaky
paan singh tomar
.....

gonna watch wreck it and Zero Dark Thirty.....


----------



## digitfan (Mar 4, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ^^Ditto
> 
> Imran Hasmi is revelation in this movie. He does bad movies but he seems to be a good actor.


Dude emraan hashmi is a good actor even in bad films he acts good. even kissing has a style.How many heroes can kiss like him?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2013)

Hachiko A Dog's Story *9.9/10*

Great movie really I can't stop my tears, I have no words to write..................


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Hachiko A Dog's Story *9.9/10*
> 
> Great movie really I can't stop my tears, I have no words to write..................



welcome to the club 

also watch this original Hachi-ko


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 4, 2013)

*Abraham Lincoln : Vampire Hunter* - 9/10

I thought this was historical movie


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2013)

'*Jack the giant Slayer' - 6/10*... nothing new...but loved the movie only for gr8 3d and cgi sfx...rest it was ok


----------



## Flash (Mar 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Abraham Lincoln : Vampire Hunter* - 9/10



Somehow, i dint like it. I can't imagine Abe.L wielding an axe hunting vampires!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2013)

logout20 said:


> actually oscar awards are given on base of art and not entertainment imo...
> 
> 
> from me
> ...



Brave Was not better than Wreck it Ralph in Art or Entertainment , the academy just hands them oscars , they should give one for this year already this way .


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 4, 2013)

*The Shining* - 10/10

Epic ! Ahh the shots !


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2013)

*Argo 7.5/10*

An average movie becomes special every moment you remember these actually happened in reality somewhere.
Ben Afflek acted as usual....no emotions, like a furniture.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 6, 2013)

*Inkaar* - I didnt even know it was a Sudhir Mishra's film. When I came to know, I watched it instantly. Its a very offbeat film, which would appeal to a very selected audience. The theme is sexual harrasment at workplace. Lacks the punch which _Hazaron Khwaishein Aisi_ had. But still, gripping till the end.


----------



## digitfan (Mar 6, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Argo 7.5/10*
> An average movie becomes special every moment you remember these actually happened in reality somewhere.
> Ben Afflek acted as usual....no emotions, like a furniture.


yeah corruption everywhere.



a_medico said:


> *Inkaar* - I didnt even know it was a Sudhir Mishra's film. When I came to know, I watched it instantly. Its a very offbeat film, which would appeal to a very selected audience. The theme is sexual harrasment at workplace. Lacks the punch which _Hazaron Khwaishein Aisi_ had. But still, gripping till the end.


abey c#*&$@ movie hai.There is no story.He just had to make a movie on a controversial subject so he did it.Direction is not proper.climax is nonsense.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Somehow, i dint like it. I can't imagine Abe.L wielding an axe hunting vampires!!



This film has its lol moments  But it is an entertainer .


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Life Of Pi - 8/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 7, 2013)

*The Hobbit : An Unexpected Journey - *9/10

Hmm , I don't understand why he decided to sign the contract in the first anyway . There was no scene explaining that decision .


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 8, 2013)

Robot & Frank- Pretty good watch. 8/10.
The Brass Teapot- Couple earns money from an ancient brass teapot everytime they're hurt. Good concept, I think it's from a comic or something, and the ways in which they try to hurt themselves is humor in itself. 6.5/10.
I finally watched Wreck it Ralph, and really liked it! It's a very vibrant movie, great soundtracks filling in and would love to show my younger cousins as soon as possible. 

War movie-
The 9th company- 8/10. Give it a watch guys.

Oh, and I also saw Chinese Zodiac(Jackie chan's last action movie)- So much action, SO FREAKIN' much. If you're a jc fanboi, do watch it.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2013)

Rise of the Guardians 6/10

Good animation but average story. The stories of animation movies are getting monotonous now-a-days. :sigh:


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

The Attacks of 26/11 by RGV
My Rating 4* out of 5*
Can't say anything about the movie but a must watch.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> The Attacks of 26/11 by RGV
> My Rating 4* out of 5*
> Can't say anything about the movie but a must watch.



you havent seen black friday / read books about terror attacks?

The Sum Of All Fears - 7.5/10 Good plot, (for those who have not read the book) quirky storyline.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2013)

Silver Linings Playbook

Bradley Cooper was great.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Silver Linings Playbook
> 
> Bradley Cooper was great.



have you seen limitless..  ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 8, 2013)

*Lo Imposible* - 9/10

We are at the beach 



Spoiler



And to think that me and my friend went to the beach to see tsunami back then . Can't believe 8 years have passed .





*Bicentennial Man* - 11/10



*The Island* - 8/10


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 8, 2013)

The King Is Dead! (2012)  .........great one.....


----------



## amjath (Mar 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Bicentennial Man* - 11/10



This script was said to be copied in Robot[Enthiran], but Bicentennial Man is soooo much better


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 8, 2013)

Kai po che 7/10


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 9, 2013)

day after tomorrow
the darkest hour
matrix triology


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

I am Legend 9.5/10


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Twilight - Breaking Dawn 2 - 6.5/10
Five Year Engagement -6.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2013)

*Table no 21 7.5*

It starts of something else and ends as something else.

If anyone here has watched it...please tell me who is the guy who dies at first scene?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 10, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> *Twilight - Breaking Dawn 2 - -6.5/10*



Fixed


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 10, 2013)

Vampires suck :  8/10


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

inceptionist said:


> ajai5777 said:
> 
> 
> > *twilight - breaking dawn 2 - -6.5/10*
> ...



-1000/10 :d


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 10, 2013)

*Argo* - 7.5/10

The makeup man says " You can teach a rhesus monkey to be a director in a day. " and the camera cuts to Ben


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> -1000/10 :d


Its not that bad as you guys making it to be  I watched it just to know the ed of the story and books,novels etc are not my things.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 10, 2013)

*Life of Pi - 7/10* Visually stunning,brilliant acting.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Zero Dark Thirty - 7/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> welcome to the club
> 
> also watch this original Hachi-ko



also suggest other tear shed movies....which will make me tears


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2013)

red dawn. 5/10
watchable, but pretty bakwaas movie.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 10, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> Its not that bad as you guys making it to be  I watched it just to know the ed of the story and books,novels etc are not my things.



so what did you thought of the 'true love' in twilight where a sparkling vampire with no bodily fluids impregnates a girl and then uses his teeth to 'deliver' the baby from womb?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> also suggest other tear shed movies....which will make me tears



Never let me go (*)
A moment to remember (*)
Requiem for a dream
Perfect Sense
The Sea Inside
Falling overnight (*)
Dear Frankie
Dancer in the dark (*)
Away from her
P.S. I love you
The Fountain

(*) - Tear nikla nahi to paisa wapas


----------



## roady (Mar 12, 2013)

Scent of a woman (1992) - don't go by the title 
The pursuit of happyness (2006)
21
The bucket list
The shawshank redemption


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Never let me go (*)*
> A moment to remember (*)
> Requiem for a dream
> Perfect Sense
> ...


Hmm..let me check then..
I've seen a moment to remember...really good emotional movie.

Till now the only movie I cried is the passion of the christ (I cudn't bear the torcher scenes even though I'm a gory movie fan


----------



## a_medico (Mar 13, 2013)

*Compliance* - The reaction during and after watching the movie is 'WTF is happening - how is this possible!'. Sickening part is, its a true story and thats what is disturbing. I am not revealing the plot for those who might be interested in watching.


----------



## eggman (Mar 13, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Compliance* - The reaction during and after watching the movie is 'WTF is happening - how is this possible!'. Sickening part is, its a true story and thats what is disturbing. I am not revealing the plot for those who might be interested in watching.



Have you seen the original video?
It;s disturbing as F88K


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Table no 21 7.5*
> 
> It starts of something else and ends as something else.
> 
> If anyone here has watched it...please tell me who is the guy who dies at first scene?



It's one of the guys who troubles Paresh Rawal's son.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 13, 2013)

eggman said:


> Have you seen the original video?
> It;s disturbing as F88K



No. Please pm the source, if not on youtube. I'd like to watch.



ajayritik said:


> It's one of the guys who troubles Paresh Rawal's son.



Spoiler tag, bhailog. I have watched half of the movie. Need to watch other half. Abhi thoda KLPD ho gaya hai.


----------



## eggman (Mar 13, 2013)

a_medico said:


> No. Please pm the source, if not on youtube. I'd like to watch.
> .


WARNING : Disturbing and depressing 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNsN9ysq7wQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Now I've not watched the movie but I think this is the one.  I really do hope that this is the only such horrific event and there's no other


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 14, 2013)

eggman said:


> WARNING : Disturbing and depressing
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNsN9ysq7wQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Now I've not watched the movie but I think this is the one.  I really do hope that this is the only such horrific event and there's no other



There were over 70.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_search_prank_call_scam


----------



## digitfan (Mar 14, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> Its not that bad as you guys making it to be  I watched it just to know the ed of the story and books,novels etc are not my things.


are there any hot sex scenes.then i will surely watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2013)

*Zero Dark Thirty 8/10*

At last a Oscar worthy movie from  Kathryn Bigelow. "Hurt Locker" was nothing compared to this. 

This movie is a bit long (2 hrs 30 mins) but I would say the slow pace is justified. This helps build up the tension and frustration. Things are more close to reality rather than trying to be dramatic (which Argo did). I really loves this one. 

Recommended.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 14, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Compliance* - The reaction during and after watching the movie is 'WTF is happening - how is this possible!'. Sickening part is, its a true story and thats what is disturbing. I am not revealing the plot for those who might be interested in watching.



Compliance is a must not watch movie, waste of time.



rhitwick said:


> *Zero Dark Thirty 8/10*
> 
> At last a Oscar worthy movie from  Kathryn Bigelow. "Hurt Locker" was nothing compared to this.
> 
> ...



Sometimes its like a documentary.



digitfan said:


> are there any hot sex scenes.then i will surely watch.



Go watch american pie.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> Compliance is a must not watch movie, waste of time.



Explain in spoilers.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> This movie is a bit long (2 hrs 30 mins) but I would say the slow pace is justified. This helps build up the tension and frustration. Things are more close to reality rather than trying to be dramatic (which Argo did). I really loves this one.
> 
> Recommended.


I think the final 30 mins of the movie makes up for the long duration. The raid scene was pretty epic if you ask me


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 15, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I think the final 30 mins of the movie makes up for the long duration. The raid scene was pretty epic if you ask me



The raid scene alone was enough to get the Oscar for cinematography, instead of Life of Pi.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> The raid scene alone was enough to get the Oscar for cinematography, instead of Life of Pi.


There is a reason it did not get. The jury could not see anything. All were dark.

"Life of Pi" got oscar for cinematographhy which justified. And that is the one and only section it should have got Oscar.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *There is a reason it did not get. The jury could not see anything. All were dark.*
> 
> "Life of Pi" got oscar for cinematographhy which justified. And that is the one and only section it should have got Oscar.



Isn't that the point? It was midnight.
And even though it was dark, everything was still visible and whenever it wasn't possible, they used the night visions to show it through the SEAL's perspective.
I thought either this or Skyfall was going to get Cinematography. 
Life of Pi is almost entirely green screen CGI-fest.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 15, 2013)

Skyfall had great cinematography , I think . The colours that were used and the environment all were brilliant.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2013)

In that case, my vote goes to "Life of Pi" for the tranquilent sea scene after the storm. Full of vibrant colors!


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Skyfall had great cinematography , I think . The colours that were used and the environment all were brilliant.



Not only Cinematography, i guess the story was far better than Quantum of solace. Background score was equally better. Though no one expect James Bond movies to be emotional, but i guess skyfall was kinda in the ending part.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 15, 2013)

d3p said:


> Not only Cinematography, i guess the story was far better than Quantum of solace. Background score was equally better. Though no one expect James Bond movies to be emotional, but i guess skyfall was kinda in the ending part.



Yeah , I was just saying about the cinematography part as others were talking about 2012 cinematography oscars .


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 16, 2013)

*Zero Dark Thirty* - 7.5/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 16, 2013)

102 Minutes That Changed America (TV 2008) - IMDb Must Watch Documentary , Depicts the 9/11 attacks from different news and public cameras and radio. Brilliantly Edited . Thrilling and Horrifying .


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

Insidious (2010) - scary and deserves a 6.5/10 as I've seen better than this.
Flightplan (2005) - excellent movie - deserves a 9/10.
Treasure Planet (2002) - liked this a lot and my rating is 8/10.
House (1986) - Deserves a 7.5/10 and did I mention I like movies form 80's a lot.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 17, 2013)

The Perks Of Being A Wallflower - 8/10
Simple yet beautiful!


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 17, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> The Perks Of Being A Wallflower - 8/10
> Simple yet beautiful!



Glad you liked it.
I wanted to be 16 again.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> Insidious (2010) - scary and deserves a 6.5/10 as I've seen better than this.
> Flightplan (2005) - excellent movie - deserves a 9/10.
> Treasure Planet (2002) - liked this a lot and my rating is 8/10.
> House (1986) - Deserves a 7.5/10 and did I mention I like movies form 80's a lot.



Thanks for the recommendations. Will check them out soon!


----------



## rst (Mar 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Insidious (2010) - scary and deserves a 6.5/10 as I've seen better than th*is.
> Flightplan (2005) - excellent movie - deserves a 9/10.
> Treasure Planet (2002) - liked this a lot and my rating is 8/10.
> House (1986) - Deserves a 7.5/10 and did I mention I like movies form 80's a lot.



Flightplan is good thriller movie.
Also can try shutter island (thriller movie)

PLZ suggest some scary movie better than insidious(may be I can get some good scary movies)


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

Jack Reacher - Watchable 7/10.


----------



## d3p (Mar 18, 2013)

rst said:


> Flightplan is good thriller movie.
> Also can try shutter island (thriller movie)
> 
> PLZ suggest some scary movie better than insidious(may be I can get some good scary movies)



Grudge Series 
Paranormal Activites [Boring, but okies] 
The Uninvited [Suspense, Thriller & Horror]
Grave Encounter 1 & 2 [Documentary type Horror, better than Blair Witch Project]

The Ring [Old but effective if watched all alone]

The Mirror [heck of a Suspense type Horror. Effective too]

The Omen

Give me a minute, trying to recall few more titles..


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2013)

*Balak Palak(Marathi Movie) - 8/10* ....simply amazing movie...its about how parents should communicate with children.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

rst said:


> Flightplan is good thriller movie.
> Also can try shutter island (thriller movie)
> 
> *PLZ suggest some scary movie better than insidious(may be I can get some good scary movies)*


check out my Horror thread...u will get good ones


----------



## d3p (Mar 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> check out my Horror thread...u will get good ones



Link Please...


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

rst said:


> Flightplan is good thriller movie.
> *Also can try shutter island (thriller movie)
> *
> PLZ suggest some scary movie better than insidious(may be I can get some good scary movies)



CAN TRY??? thats a much watch for every movie lover. 



topgear said:


> Insidious (2010) - scary and deserves a 6.5/10 as I've seen better than this.
> Flightplan (2005) - excellent movie - deserves a 9/10.
> Treasure Planet (2002) - liked this a lot and my rating is 8/10.
> House (1986) - Deserves a 7.5/10 and did I mention I like movies form 80's a lot.




so you watch movies??!! 

cool to see you in here


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> Link Please...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html


----------



## rst (Mar 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> Grudge Series
> Paranormal Activites [Boring, but okies]
> The Uninvited [Suspense, Thriller & Horror]
> Grave Encounter 1 & 2 [Documentary type Horror, better than Blair Witch Project]
> ...



Among them grudge 1, ring 1 and the uninvited are good movies.


----------



## digitfan (Mar 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Skyfall had great cinematography , I think . The colours that were used and the environment all were brilliant.





Gearbox said:


> In that case, my vote goes to "Life of Pi" for the tranquilent sea scene after the storm. Full of vibrant colors!



yeah both were good in different ways.only skyfall has no story at all just filled with complete BS.


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2013)

rst said:


> Among them grudge 1, ring 1 and the uninvited are good movies.



There is nothing bad with Mirrors too.

*Django Unchained - 9/10*



Spoiler



Hey Django [Dee-Zangoo] 
Reply : That D is silent mother facka..Bullet in his head.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2013)

d3p said:


> There is nothing bad with Mirrors too.


Mirror is a good horror movie...part 2 was disappointing


----------



## rst (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, mirror 1 is also a good horror movie.


downloading "Django Unchained"


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 20, 2013)

*Les Miserables - *11/10


So Poetic


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2013)

^Most sequels always suck.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> CAN TRY??? thats a much watch for every movie lover.
> 
> so you watch movies??!!
> 
> cool to see you in here



yep, I do but most of them are English only .. and for some good scary movies check out :

Graveyard Shift - ignore the IMDB rating, Black Water 1,2, Lost Boys Series and Fright Night series ... can post a lot more but I think these are enough for today.

BTW, recently saw RE Retribution and this is the first time a RE movie has disappointed me ... it could have been better if they take a little more time and create a more nice story line.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 22, 2013)

digitfan said:


> only skyfall has no story at all just filled with complete BS.



Agree to disagree !


----------



## quagmire (Mar 23, 2013)

*Project X* - 7/10 (+1 for production design)
Crazy, exaggerated fun kind of a movie which appeals to a very small band of audience in their teens.. If you think you are one of them read ahead..

What I liked about the movie-
1.Production values: Massive, in fact incomparable to other movies of same genre..


Spoiler



I still wonder how the producers got so many teens and managed to get "stuff" done from them..


2.Editing: Great editing.. In spite of lacking great story-screenplay editing is crisp and doesn't make you realize that..
3.Cinematography:Sort of justifies found  footage/ handheld kind of camera work.. Importantly, it was not exhausting like Cloverfield..

What I did not like-
1.Story: Plot was very basic with a bunch of cliches but with few really hilarious moments..

--------------------------------------



rajatGod512 said:


> Skyfall had great cinematography , I think . The colours that were used and the environment all were brilliant.


I agree, although plot wasn't great..


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2013)

^^Project X blows away American Pie. xDDD


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2013)

*The Man with the iron fists 5/10*

Bad movie. Not bad...pointless.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 24, 2013)

^^^
Shouldn't that go in MUST NOT WATCH thread?


Before Sunrise (1995)
A proper love story which doesn't include any stupid cliches. 
To quote Roger Ebert


> There is no hidden agenda in this movie. There will be no   betrayals, melodrama, phony violence, or fancy choreography in sex   scenes. It's mostly conversation, as they wander the city of Vienna   from mid-afternoon until the following dawn.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 24, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> ^^^
> 
> Before Sunrise (1995)
> A proper love story which doesn't include any stupid cliches.




Do watch the sequel .


----------



## quan chi (Mar 24, 2013)

*Argo*
But oscar for best picture is still debatable.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 24, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Do watch the sequel .



This.   
Both are great, but I thought the sequel (Before Sunset) was an even better movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2013)

*Tai Chi Zero 5.5/10*

:Sigh: Not a good week for me. 

Too long. Tried to be artistic but made a boring movie in the process. End fighting scene is commendable but that is only last 10 minutes.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Tai Chi Zero 5.5/10*
> 
> :Sigh: Not a good week for me.
> 
> Too long. Tried to be artistic but made a boring movie in the process. End fighting scene is commendable but that is only last 10 minutes.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/64141-_-must-not-watch-movies-_-recommended-digitians.html 
You should've watched Olympus Has Fallen instead. It is getting some good reviews and from the trailer it seems like a fun ride for action junkies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

*Resident Evil : Damnation (2012) - 8/10*
excellent movie...graphics is mind blowing...beats hands down Final Fantasy VII:Advent Children..
detailing is top notch...watching it in 1080p will be a eye candy treat...Ada Wong is sexy


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't watch LOTR at all for the past 12 year, and day before yesterday I watched The Hobbit  that got me hooked, now half way through LOTR: Fellowship of the ring


----------



## digitfan (Mar 25, 2013)

*Race 2*
good comedy movie!


----------



## rst (Mar 25, 2013)

Just watched Django unchained
Really must watch movie (9/10)


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

Finished LOTR:The two towers yesterday.. i'm amazed what was achieved 10 years ago


----------



## rst (Mar 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Finished LOTR:The two towers yesterday.. i'm amazed what was achieved 10 years ago


Yeah,
It was the great series


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

^^ I am thinking of relocating to New Zealand


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I am thinking of relocating to New Zealand



Come to NZ on holiday.


----------



## digitfan (Mar 27, 2013)

who stays there?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2013)

digitfan said:


> who stays there?



Bilbo and Frodo


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2013)

*Django Unchained 8.5/10*

An awesome revenge drama!!! In my list of good revenge drama there are many but few excels in combining passion, brutality and wit a the same time. "Taken" was in no. 1 position which IMO had all these things balanced but ask a master to show you what could be the best. 
Tarantino just outdid himself here...this is one enjoyable, edge of the seat drama not (a bit) dry like "Kill Bill" series. 

I'm too overwhelmed with this movie, this is a material to be seen in big screen not in our tiny screens in the comfy of our room. And, man what awesome dialogs, short but crisp. Show it to the single screen here with hindi dubbing or your local language dubbed version, I bet people would whistle in each of the punchlines. Oh, I would have loved to do that in cinema hall!!!

Does everyone act better in the hands of Tarantino? Jamey Fox?!!! Never knew he could pull off such a character. May be he did not believe it himself. Very much enjoyed "Christoph Waltz" as the doctor. And, "Leonardo" did well too.

b/w I've a question,



Spoiler



In the scene where Leo catches that they are bluffing and in the heat of the moment he slammed the table. Next scene we see he has cut his hand doing that. Why did Tarantino made him cut his hand to show anger? What difference would it make if the scene were shot without the blood? Any opinion from the movie geeks here?



But, the length of the movie is too damn long. 2Hrs 44mins??? IMO, the whole winter bounty hunting section could have been edited a bit. 

To sum it up. Watch it. You won't regret those 3hrs you would be spending on it.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Does everyone act better in the hands of Tarantino? Jamey Fox?!!! Never knew he could pull off such a character. May be he did not believe it himself. Very much enjoyed "Christoph Waltz" as the doctor. And, "Leonardo" did well too.
> 
> b/w I've a question,
> 
> ...


*

Everyone acts good in the hands of Tarantino. Watch Kill Bill  Uma Thurman!!

my answer:


Spoiler



if you look, its a wine glass that leo smashes with his left hand. yes that could be done without the blood too, but IMO, Tarantino was  showing that Leo was so blinded by anger, so he didnt see what he was smashing.



and time is not a factor in movies, unless the movie is a PoS. 

if the story is good and details need to be shown then time is okay. 
if i remember correctly, goodfellas was around 3hrs and each minute was worth it *


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

In good movies like load of the ring series,Django Unchained etc, 3 hrs doesnot matter.
Leo slammed the table because he thought that they were trying to leave the table.
Then with the same hand he rubbed Django's wife face


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> my answer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





rst said:


> In good movies like load of the ring series,Django Unchained etc, 3 hrs doesnot matter.
> Leo slammed the table because he thought that they were trying to leave the table.
> Then with the same hand he rubbed Django's wife face



Guys I had put the same question IMDB board. People there told me that was not part of script, that was real blood. Leo really cut is hand while doing that scene. What he did then was to improvise and that made the scene even better.

IMDb :: Boards :: Django Unchained (2012) :: 



Spoiler



A question about the diner scene


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 28, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Guys I had put the same question IMDB board. People there told me that was not part of script, that was real blood. Leo really cut is hand while doing that scene. What he did then was to improvise and that made the scene even better.
> 
> IMDb :: Boards :: Django Unchained (2012) ::
> 
> ...





Spoiler



And still, he didn't got Oscar. 
I feel sorry for Kerry Washington if Leo smeared real blood on her face.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> And still, he didn't *got* Oscar.
> I feel sorry for Kerry Washington if Leo smeared real blood on her face.



What yaar you watch English movies but your English isn't so good!


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 28, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> What yaar you watch English movies but your English isn't so good!



Oops. 
It should be get, right?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

Lord of the Rings.. such a satisfaction. everyone should watch it at least once. 



Faun said:


> Come to NZ on holiday.


Gotta start saving


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> And still, he didn't got Oscar.
> I feel sorry for Kerry Washington if Leo smeared real blood on her face.



Leo did great in the movie.
But he had small role in the movie.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Guys I had put the same question IMDB board. People there told me that was not part of script, that was real blood. Leo really cut is hand while doing that scene. What he did then was to improvise and that made the scene even better.
> 
> IMDb :: Boards :: Django Unchained (2012) ::
> 
> ...





Spoiler



holy muck!!

Hats off to Leo once again.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

you guys don't look at the trivia's on IMDB pages?  every time I finish watching a movie, I head straight to the Trivia session to increase my knowledge on that movie


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

nope. I just watch the movie. and..
.
.
.
.
.
if there is a hot actress somewhere in it, i google her up


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> nope. I just watch the movie. and..
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Lol at the last part.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Sinister - 7/10*


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> you guys don't look at the trivia's on IMDB pages?  every time I finish watching a movie, I head straight to the Trivia session to increase my knowledge on that movie



I do that.
IMDB trivia and TvTropes.org.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2013)

21 jump street - loool....hilarious movie for a change.


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

Premium rush - 8.5/10. Shocking/thrilling scenes which brought me to edge of the seat

Something wrong with my English right?


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

downloading Premium rush


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2013)

@rst, this is a movie discussion thread. Nobody here cares how you got 'em. I hope your source is either Netflix or Google play movies, else this kinda behavior might result trouble for you.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 29, 2013)

*Lincoln- 8/10* definitely better than Argo


----------



## a_medico (Mar 29, 2013)

*Sightseers* - That was one twisted movie! Best to watch it without knowing much about it. Not everyone's cup of tea though!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 29, 2013)

rst said:


> downloading Premium rush



Say downloading from google play


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

The attacks of 26/11 
8/10  Totally worth it!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> The attacks of 26/11
> 8/10  Totally worth it!



Already posted earlier by me and it is worth it...every penny


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

Watched a few movies:
1.Argo
Really loved it. A simple movie. Really well made. Brilliance in simplicity I'd say.
2. Skyfall
Liked this movie too. Better than Quantum of Solace IMO. 
3. The Expendables 2
Good movie. Quite fun. Loved the sequence of Arnold Schwarzenegger and Bruce Willis


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Watched a few movies:
> 2. Skyfall
> Liked this movie too. Better than Quantum of Solace IMO.



The trailer of Skyfall was better than whole quantum of solace movie , Skyfall should be compared to Casino Royale.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The trailer of Skyfall was better than whole quantum of solace movie , Skyfall should be compared to Casino Royale.


The last bond movie i watched was casino roayle and I fell asleep in theatre.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The trailer of Skyfall was better than whole quantum of solace movie , Skyfall should be compared to Casino Royale.


Yeah agree very much.


ajai5777 said:


> The last bond movie i watched was casino roayle and I fell asleep in theatre.



I guess you don't like spy movies. Casino Royale was an epic movie to say the least.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 29, 2013)

Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009) - IMDb  
Hachi: A Dog's Tale: 10/10
*i.imgur.com/BtYP3Sy.jpg
*Shibuya Station as it was in the Taisho and Pre-war Showa eras (1912–1945)*

*i.imgur.com/E2fSm0L.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7h20Ki2.jpg

Watch this wonderful movie. Its based on the true story of dog called hachiko. Hachik


> In 1924, Hidesaburō Ueno, a professor in the agriculture department at the University of Tokyo, took in Hachikō, a golden brown Akita, as a pet. During his owner's life, Hachikō greeted him at the end of each day at the nearby Shibuya Station. The pair continued their daily routine until May 1925, when Professor Ueno did not return. The professor had suffered from a cerebral hemorrhage and died, never returning to the train station where Hachikō was waiting. Every day for the next nine years the dog waited at Shibuya station.
> 
> Hachikō attracted the attention of other commuters. Many of the people who frequented the Shibuya train station had seen Hachikō and Professor Ueno together each day. Initial reactions from the people, especially from those working at the station, were not necessarily friendly. However, after the first appearance of the article about him on October 4, 1932 in Asahi Shimbun, people started to bring Hachikō treats and food to nourish him during his wait. This continued for nine years with Hachikō appearing precisely when the train was due at the station.[2]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 30, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> The last bond movie i watched was casino roayle and I fell asleep in theatre.



you cant be serious . What was bad about that movie . It brought James Bond Back , earlier movies were turning away from roots of James bond.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2013)

*Pushpak* - 9/10.

*Shanghai* - 6.5/10

*Matru Ki Bijli Ka Mandola* - 5/10


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> you cant be serious . What was bad about that movie . It brought James Bond Back , earlier movies were turning away from roots of James bond.



He was expecting huge explosions and invisible car. 

Before Sunset - Loved it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 30, 2013)

I watched it in theatre, I dont remeber anything interesting in it. I had never watched a JB movie before that and I wasnt expecting anything.

*Taken - 8/10*


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

Ohh Boy..!!!
See this review of Himmatwala
And the Himmatwala LOL-scars go to...


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2013)

G I JOE: retaliation - 7.5/10
Overall few scenes that blows ur mind


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

*Seven Psychopaths* - 8/10


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2013)

G I JOE: retaliation - 7/10

visual ecstasy, but typical blockbuster popcorn movie, not much of a storyline and not many things to remember after leaving hall. but i liked 



Spoiler



the nuke launching part, like lol.  they changed many of the previous leading chars, so, it was kinda difficult too, to connect 2 gi joe movies.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 30, 2013)

*Django unchained*

I dont understand why it got so high ratings inspite of the fact that the story has a big flaw.Other than this from acting to direction i have no other complaints.


Spoiler



Why device all such plans when you can straight away pay 12000$ and get Broomhilda.

Btw let me clarify this i have already read this interview Quentin Tarantino, 'Django Unchained' Director, Challenged Us To A Debate On A 'Harebrained' Plot Point


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2013)

icebags said:


> G I JOE: retaliation - 7/10
> 
> visual ecstasy, but typical blockbuster popcorn movie, not much of a storyline and not many things to remember after leaving hall. but i liked
> 
> ...



same old betrayal stories


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 30, 2013)

i would recommend Rocky series and ip man series !


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

Himmatwala  : - ~6/10 
Fu(k Physics laws!  IDK WTF I SAW !


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Himmatwala  : - ~6/10
> Fu(k Physics laws!  IDK WTF I SAW !



Totally waste of money and time


----------



## theserpent (Mar 31, 2013)

G.I Joe 2- 9/10



icebags said:


> G I JOE: retaliation - 7/10
> 
> visual ecstasy, but typical blockbuster popcorn movie, not much of a storyline and not many things to remember after leaving hall. but i liked
> 
> ...



The movie was entertaining though



Spoiler



I actually like the idea of the "president" to destroy all nukes
Really like the ZEUS Missile, would love it to be a reaility


----------



## TheMost (Mar 31, 2013)

GI joe 2 - 7/10
Had a feeling of reading a comic book ...


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 31, 2013)

Premium Rush 7/10



Spoiler



This is an original and captivating thriller. A bike messenger is chased by a crooked cop across Manhattan.
A fresh approach shows you don't need violence for thrills. We have all had enough of car chases. 
Bicycles are pretty vulnerable and who knew the could be so exciting. 
One minus point there is a bit of a stereotypical element to the Chinese characters in the plot.


----------



## amjath (Mar 31, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Premium Rush 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro it has some great thrilling and edge of the seat scenes.


----------



## sankar (Mar 31, 2013)

1. Drive Angry. Dont watch this awful.
Drive Angry (2011) - IMDb
2.  Killer Elite. for some nice action.
Killer Elite (2011) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Mar 31, 2013)

*My Way*.............. Ok just finished watching this and I must say, exceptional piece of cinima, though I would not put it in the same league as of Assembly and City of life and death, but it still lands up, up there among my top 5 Asian war movies. The war scenes are up and exceptionally good and in equal quality with those of Assembly (from asia) and SPR ( Hollywood), few camera angles were right out of the world, which had me like WTF!!!. Performances were top notch as well....
Over all a decent *7/10* for this one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 1, 2013)

Premium Rush 8/10


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 1, 2013)

G.I Joe 2 - 7.5/10. Watched in 3-D Paisa Wasul. Also saw trailer Trazen  animated was looking good in 3-D.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 1, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> G.I Joe 2 - 7.5/10. Watched in 3-D Paisa Wasul. Also saw trailer Trazen  animated was looking good in 3-D.



where did you watch ?


----------



## dud3rulz (Apr 1, 2013)

GI Joe 2 - 6/10 ...turn off your brains and enjoy the action.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah, someone in IMDB told exactly what I ignored to say all these days. 

Its about *"Rockstar"* the hindi movie



> When the movie got released, many complained that they didn't like it for various reasons. But mainly coz of its so called abrupt ending that they didn't like. I think it was misunderstood and even a bit mis-realized at the very first place.
> 
> Don't know somebody has thought of it or not, but the blame for this comes down on two things -
> 
> ...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ Even though I loved the movie, I surprisingly agree to every word the poster has said ...


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2013)

watched *Inglorious Basterds*.

i wont rate it... but having watched other Tarantino classics, i felt this film was a lot toned down. but over all impression was quite good. the action in the french bar [meeting with Von Hammersmark] was mind blowing fast and awesomely directed.

Christoph Waltz ftw! too much awesomeness! 

and Brad Pitt's accent... subtitles must


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2013)

*Catch Me If You Can (2002) - 9/10*
Excellent movie...based on a True Story...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2013)

Must watch,

Watch it to believe it...


----------



## suyash_123 (Apr 2, 2013)

last week i watched 2-3 movies 

1. Olympus Has Fallen :7 /10



Spoiler



it is Good movie to watch (better than G.i. Joe) , but nothing new 
Topic is about attack on White House. Starting of the movie is somewhat poor and slow . But once action starts then it's good .
It Gives a good thrill but not much. The story is simple and Plain (terror attack on US) and no twist at all but with lots of Gun fire.
it is Just one time watch movie .



2. G.I. joe Retaliation  (part 2) :  6/10



Spoiler



It is simple Comic book Converted to movie.
Story is same old Enemy group COBRA team want Control on world.
Storm Shadow who was killed in part one , become alive in part 2 ????
As i saw this movie in 3D , some scene were really nice to see in 3D (esp : fight on mountain top with Snake Eyes ...)
i literally  hated the scene where Indian president says " hey bhagwan" hahahahahaha....
Nothing New in Movie ... 

Watch this if u like G.I.Joe  or G.I. joe fans



3rd Movie i watched is  Agent Vinod (hindi) 6.5/10



Spoiler



it is a Good attempt by Indian Movie to make Bond like Spy movies .. (better than Prince and RA-ONE of hollywood copying)
Story is again same as Nuclear bomb attack on india  but the with new fresh way of attack.
And the Climax is a good Twist ..  
There are some thrills and twist but the DIaloges simply kills those.. (like Karena says : tumne mere jaan bachaee !! : which looks intentionaly added) 
Action scenes looks same like as Bond/Bourne and Mission impossible stunts .
If u like SPY Movies , then it is good one time watch movie ...


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

G.I. Joe, disappointed. they pushed release for one year for this movie to be converted to 3D . 

Spoiler 


Spoiler



I hate the fact that they kill duke's character early in the story itself..


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 3, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Must watch,
> 
> Watch it to believe it...



Gotta say "*Gaane Wala Song*" was epic


----------



## Ricky (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't find theater near me running GIJOE in 3D ... 
Heck..


----------



## suyash_123 (Apr 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> G.I. Joe, disappointed. they pushed release for one year for this movie to be converted to 3D .
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> ...



SO true !!!  Many character are wasted now


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2013)

Easy A (2010) - 8/10

Satire-Comedy-Romance.

Emma Stone's acting was really good. Story is pretty neat and good.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

*GI Joe Retaliation : 6/10* Good Action-Sequence (Specially the Himalayas one) , other than that ... 



Spoiler



No one in the movie cares about London apparently.


One question to those who have already seen it 


Spoiler



Can anyone explain the last part of the movie where they drop like a rod from satellite and it just annihilates London, what was that all about ? How can it be more powerful than a nuke?


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't watched the movie yet so a wild guess... Antimatter?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

Badshaw (Telugu)

Language: Telugu

A regular vaitla film. Go for the comedy, brahmanandam won't dissapoint you. the comedy punch may appear to be a bit lower than dookudu due to lengthy action sequences at regular intervals. yet again a paisa vasool from srinu vaitla.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

@digital Fragger, this is a "movie review" thread. Post "reviews" only. To get an which points to consider while preparing a review refer first post of this thread.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 6, 2013)

*Race 2*

I dont know why the critiques were so against this movie.I would say after a long time we have got something similar to gunda. abbas mustan was so close in making of gunda 2 but unfortunately ended up with race 2.
Yes the dialogues may not rhyme like gunda 2 but it has its moments. Like gunda the more you see this movie the more you discover new things.

Therefore a must watch for gunda fans.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 9, 2013)

Faun said:


> 21 jump street - loool....hilarious movie for a change.


 dloaded on your reco..OK type movie..not much great..7/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm I haven't been watching any movies lately . Should resume again .


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> dloaded on your reco..OK type movie..not much great..7/10



my bad, that's why I stopped recommending. Different strokes for different people.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 9, 2013)

*GI Joe Retaliation (3D) 4/10* Piece of crap story,don't know why people are going gaga about it's action,it was strictly average,only 2-3 scenes stood out.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice collection of movies, which mentions their own movie name:
30 Movie Quotes That Mention The Title - Films - ShortList Magazine

My favourite had to be: Back to the Future.... as expected, you say?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> watched *Inglorious Basterds*.
> 
> i wont rate it... but having watched other Tarantino classics, i felt this film was a lot toned down. but over all impression was quite good. *the action in the french bar [meeting with Von Hammersmark] was mind blowing fast * and awesomely directed.
> 
> ...



True that !

Following words may be offensive for fans:


Spoiler



The movie works good as a piece of theatre than a film..

I believe somewhere down the line the "Allies"(US,Britain..) dream of successfully killing Hitler was (indirectly) fullfilled.. 
I hated the fact that the story is nowhere close to the true incidents and I mock the *Screenplay of Convenience* employed in the film..
All in all it was a movie uplifting the national pride of america (Argo another example) and at another level trying to show hatred towards that day Germany


So 0/10 for the movie, 7/10 for acting..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2013)

*G.I Joe: Retaliation 6/10* 

When I say "Rock" was the best actor in the movie, you can imagine the rest.

A total plotless movie solely surviving on action scenes. And they are brief and never satisfies you. 3D was good though.


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *G.I Joe: Retaliation 6/10*
> 
> When I say "Rock" was the best actor in the movie, you can imagine the rest.
> 
> A total plotless movie solely surviving on action scenes. And they are brief and never satisfies you. 3D was good though.



Everything I saw in the movie is in the trailer (action scenes)


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 10, 2013)

Guys any movies which have theme of being nice, good etc. Little too  Sweet stuff. I found Ferrari ki Sawari in that league. Barfi no that much.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any movies which have theme of being nice, good etc. Little too  Sweet stuff. I found Ferrari ki Sawari in that league. Barfi no that much.



*Pay it Forward*


----------



## sam9s (Apr 12, 2013)

*Oblivion* Released today .... booked it for tomorrow    ...... will review it ....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Pay it Forward*



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 12, 2013)

Anybody saw Oblivion ?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 13, 2013)

*Stand Up Guys*. *7.8/10 *


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 13, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Anybody saw Oblivion ?



Some reviews are out and regardless of the opinions about the movie's plot, and character development, almost everyone agrees that this movie has great visuals and sound. Same thing happened with Tron Legacy, directorial debut of Joseph Kosinski (director of Oblivion in case you are wondering).


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2013)

Guys suggest some good comedy movies? I don't want ones in which you have to concentrate a lot to understand the jokes


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

^
Bean the ultimate disaster movie
Mr.Bean's holiday.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr bean series
Rush hour in Hindi dubbed


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2013)

seen them any movies like American pie


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> seen them any movies like American pie



Try Superbad , but it is much better .


----------



## quagmire (Apr 13, 2013)

theserpent said:


> seen them any movies like American pie



+1 for *Superbad*
Also try:
*Project X*  (7/10)
* Road Trip*  (6/10)


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Try Superbad , but it is much better .


and don't forget to watch the "End-credits">

- Eurotrip
- Good luck chuck
- Van wilder 1/2/3(direct-t0-video)
- Harold and Kumar 1/2/3
- Hangover 1/2 (How would one forgot this?)


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 13, 2013)

Life of pi 9/10


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2013)

What about my request? Nobody is replying. Please friends!


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Apr 14, 2013)

Ratings of movies I've watched in past 45days.. (been deprived of internet in past 2mnths, so this list is full of *random* films)
*I highly recommend those with 8 or above..* ratings are all based on personal view

Memoirs of Geisha: 8/10
Butter: 7/10
Naked Weapon: 5/10
Abduction: 6/10
Dark City: 7/10
Perks of being a wallflower: 7/10
skyfall: 7/10
Rockstar: 6/10
Thats my boy: 5/10
London: 7/10
take me home tonight: 7/10
Oceans 13: 7/10
eight below: 8/10
Blood & bone: 6/10
Tower heist: 7/10
prem amar: 4/10
Daredevil: 6/10
Flight: 6/10
The impossible: 7/10
The ugly truth: 7/10
The perfect man: 5/10
The ides of march: 7/10
While you were sleeping: 6/10
You me and Dupree: 5/10
Annie Hall: 8/10
A perfect murder: 7/10
Escape from Alcatraz: 7/10
Alpha Dog: 7/10
Chinatown: 8/10
A good year: 8/10
The Ring: 8/10
Deadfall: 6/10
The Liability: 7/10
Dumb and dumber: 6/10
Act of valor: 6/10
Devil: 6/10
Dear John: 6/10
Frankweenie: 7/10
Going the distance: 7/10
Faster: 7/10
The elephant man: 6/10
National Treasure: 8/10
Magic Mike: 6/10
Red Dog: 7/10
Cruel intentions 2: 6/10
Footloose: 7/10
I love you beth cooper: 6/10
New Year's eve: 6/10
Now is good: 7/10
Hotel transylvania: 6/10
National Treasure 2: 7/10
I am sam: 7/10
Killing them softly: 5/10
Life as we know it: 6/10
3: 10 to yuma: 6/10
The rite: 6/10
Darjeeling Limited: 7/10
Confidence: 6/10
You will meet a tall, dark and stranger: 8/10
Tears of the sun: 7/10
Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2: 7/10
Ronin: 7/10
The Untouchables: 8/10
I now pronounce you chuck and larry: 6/10
Whats eating gilbert grape: 8/10
Get the gringo: 8/10
Identity thief: 5/10
Pitch Perfect: 7/10
My super ex girlfriend: 5/10
Van Wilder freshman year: 4/10
Alexander: 6/10
Priest: 6/10
Dark Shadows: 7/10
piranha 3dd: 4/10
Arbitrage: 7/10
Django Unchained: 9/10
Mystic River: 7/10
The Switch: 5/10
Percy Jackson Olympion Lightning Thief: 6/10
Office Space: 6/10
Batman Dark Knight returns: 7/10
Just Friends: 6/10
Lincoln: 7/10
Fied Up: 6/10
Zero dark thirty: 8/10
*Lucky number slevin: 8.5/10*
Gangster Squad: 7/10
You can count on me: 6/10


----------



## R2K (Apr 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> seen them any movies like American pie



Sex drive.
Road trip


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 14, 2013)

R2K said:


> Sex drive.
> Road trip



Thanks..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2013)

R2K said:


> Sex drive.
> Road trip



Seen them both  long back


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 14, 2013)

Have u guys seen *That's My Boy* ?? Saw today morning,   [after a  long time ].


----------



## icebags (Apr 14, 2013)

Oblivion. 9/10

Amazing movie. Felt very good to see another memorable film from Tom Cruise after a long time. Solidic story line, very good visuals, nice soundtrack, good acting, emotionally moving, intense action sequence, and more of a movie than just dialogues.  some plot holes are there, but oh well. Good enough for multiple rewatch.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2013)

*David* - Superb! Stylish direction and characterization in a bollywood movie after long time. A bit lengthy but never boring. Too add to it, cracking background score and songs. This one will be one of my fav movies of 2013 for sure.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2013)

*Oblivion* /...... well well well, if I had not had that super high expectations, ....... nonetheless less, no doubt the visuals are stunning, as good as those were of Prometheus, but thats all where it ends ....... action is almost non existent, that leaves with the plot, concept, the story, and it had nothing new. Has anyone seen * MOON*, if yes I am sorry to burst your bubbles, but that is the crux of Oblivion as well, so there was nothing that shock me at the end twist that everybody is talking about. Rest of the tit bits were loosely taken from Matrix, Independence day. The pace of the movie is slow ....... really slow, I have nothing against it, as long as its building up to something non expected, with an intelligent climax, at the end,  here the director thought, and shows as if its intelligent, but its nothing new that has not been done in some or the other way in various other movies. 

Oblivion as ok for me ......... 6.5/10


----------



## abhidev (Apr 15, 2013)

*A Haunted House - 5/10* full of nonsense comedy  gets boring in between.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> Oblivion. 9/10
> 
> Amazing movie. Felt very good to see another memorable film from Tom Cruise after a long time. Solidic story line, very good visuals, nice soundtrack, good acting, emotionally moving, intense action sequence, and more of a movie than just dialogues.  some plot holes are there, but oh well. Good enough for multiple rewatch.





sam9s said:


> *Oblivion* /...... well well well, if I had not had that super high expectations, ....... nonetheless less, no doubt the visuals are stunning, as good as those were of Prometheus, but thats all where it ends ....... action is almost non existent, that leaves with the plot, concept, the story, and it had nothing new. Has anyone seen * MOON*, if yes I am sorry to burst your bubbles, but that is the crux of Oblivion as well, so there was nothing that shock me at the end twist that everybody is talking about. Rest of the tit bits were loosely taken from Matrix, Independence day. The pace of the movie is slow ....... really slow, I have nothing against it, as long as its building up to something non expected, with an intelligent climax, at the end,  here the director thought, and shows as if its intelligent, but its nothing new that has not been done in some or the other way in various other movies.
> 
> Oblivion as ok for me ......... 6.5/10



two different takes!!! .. I will watch it, but I didn't have any excitement from watching the trailer, so I don't have much expectations


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2013)

Saw the trailer of Oblivion long back....might catch it in BRay. Did  not find it interesting. 

All monotonous plots.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, After Earth also has a similar theme. Has it released yet?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

Krow said:


> Yeah, After Earth also has a similar theme. Has it released yet?



not sure, but i'm not going to that one, trailer is tooo boring.

I like Will Smith, but once in a while he works on absolute garbage. I fear this might be one of it.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2013)

Probably true. Sci-fi fans should check out this list of upcoming films: IMDb: Science Fiction Movies 2013,2014,2015 - a list by Vforvendetta200


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2013)

What I am waiting for and have again high hopes is ELYSIUM. From the director of District 9. Matt Demon in a bad ass role looks awesome. Hope that doesn't turn out to be like oblivion.

*Django Unchained* ... Quentin Tarantino has done it again, what a blazing powerhouse of a movie, I loved Inglorious *******s, specially for _Christoph Walt_z, his performance there was chilling. Here he and Jamie Foxx have provided some of the top on screen chemistry seen, every scene is iconic, dialogues are a pleasure, and comedy has that black essence in almost every scene its there, and then we have the ultra violent, super cinematographic, heavy duty, bloody, awesome, end climax shootout that made the day for me.

Just loved the movie for everything .....*.7/10* for this one


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 15, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Just loved the movie for everything .....*.7/10* for this one


So where does it lose the 3 points ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2013)

Dude 7 from Sam is 9 from us....


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't like Django Unchanged as much as his earlier movies. Probably 7.5 from me too.

Watched Cloud Atlas too, 7/10 movie. Too much happening on the screen that the viewer fails to connect with characters.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 15, 2013)

^, yeah linear story, breaks only in the climax, dialogues are strong but not random. this movie unfortunately is actually about something, dampens the entertainment value and casual awesomeness tarantino is famous for. also, no tricky long shots.  
cloud atlas is experimental, its not a reel, its a tapestry. goes a step beyond nolanverse, tarantino and aronofsky. meant for repeated viewing on dvds or something. whole movie makes sense all together, start watching any chapter, fast forward or rewind. it is prolly gonna be hailed as a classic 20 years from now. can expect more movies like that.


----------



## icebags (Apr 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> two different takes!!! .. I will watch it, but I didn't have any excitement from watching the trailer, so I don't have much expectations





Spoiler



there are reason to not like it, the concept is nothing new, similar techniques were used before in many films, including independence day. but this one is much more silent, monotonous, has a different theme, and kinda slow free-flowing. 
i think the silence, loneliness, and slow progression of incidents theme went well with a post apocalyptic scenario. it gets more interesting, if u have never watched the trailer.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> So where does it lose the 3 points ?



Lots of things, but strictly for personal reasons, might be ok for you, like for example 



Spoiler



Christoph Waltz death for one, how so ever convincingly being justified at IMDb by movie gurus, did not for me fit in to the movie, I mean how can a man of that intelligence, patience, endurance, perseverance  and bloody awsome shooting skills, just take a suicidal decision right at the verge of the end ....., beats me ....i Know I know, people have given zillions reasons to explain and justify this on IMDB, but for me 2 points went out straightaway for this. Had the climax being with both Christoph Waltz and Jamie fox, ripping their asses and with movie ending right after that, it would have been 8.5/10, probably 9 too, . ......... first they killed Christoph Waltz and then the movie dragged a bit (you know Jamie captured, and sent to prison and then he coming back .....all felt a  bit dragged to me .... as I said the movie should have ended with Christoph Waltz and Jamie ruling the end shootout ........





rhitwick said:


> Dude 7 from Sam is 9 from us....


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 15, 2013)

Just watched *Nautanki Saala*. nice punches but repetitive storyline , nothing new. *6/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2013)

Guys check out this trailer of the movie *"now you see me"*. Interesting concept. I'll be waiting for this.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Saw the trailer, some time back. 
A Live-robbery.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 15, 2013)

Woah ! Interesting


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^, yeah linear story, breaks only in the climax, dialogues are strong but not random. this movie unfortunately is actually about something, dampens the entertainment value and casual awesomeness tarantino is famous for. also, no tricky long shots.
> cloud atlas is experimental, its not a reel, its a tapestry. goes a step beyond nolanverse, tarantino and aronofsky. meant for repeated viewing on dvds or something. whole movie makes sense all together, start watching any chapter, fast forward or rewind. it is prolly gonna be hailed as a classic 20 years from now. can expect more movies like that.



I couldn't find the personal connection. Agree there is more to this movie but it failed to capture my attention. May be I will re-watch some other day.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Guys check out this trailer of the movie *"now you see me"*. Interesting concept. I'll be waiting for this.



I'm afraid that it may fail to execute this interesting concept properly.

Still seeing it for the cast though.


> Morgan Freeman
> Jesse Eisenberg
> Mark Ruffalo
> Melanie Laurent
> ...



Maybe offtopic,
I was talking to my friends about movies and two guys said that they didn't liked *The Social Network*.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2013)

Faun said:


> I didn't like Django Unchanged as much as his earlier movies. Probably 7.5 from me too.
> 
> Watched Cloud Atlas too, 7/10 movie. Too much happening on the screen that the viewer fails to connect with characters.



Exactly what I thought about both the movies.


----------



## digitfan (Apr 16, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^, yeah linear story, breaks only in the climax, dialogues are strong but not random. this movie unfortunately is actually about something, dampens the entertainment value and casual awesomeness tarantino is famous for. also, no tricky long shots.



yep even the story has a big flaw like someone here had mentioned before.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2013)

*Django Unchained - 8/10* 

I'll be honest here guys. This was my first tarantino movie. 
What can i say, the screenplay definitely deserved an oscar and the same happened. Christoph waltz and jamie fox stole the show with interesting dialogue delivery.
The movie also had lots of emotions hidden. Totally in love with the ending scene song (Trinity - Titoli).

*Silver linings Playbook - 7/10*

A good movie altogether. Expected the ending to be a bit more dramatical. Jennifer lawrence was great in the movie with some psychological tinge in her acting.
Her acting is actually far more mature than her age. Bradley cooper was ok. Anupam kher also did a decent job as a psychiatrist.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

*Annayum Rasoolum *- 8/10

Simple love story . Sync sound . It is as if the actors are holding camera with them and living the story out .


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 19, 2013)

Upside down 8.5/10
Pretty good movie 

Bad boys 2    9/10
Will ftw 

I,  robot 8/10


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Silver linings Playbook - 7/10*
> 
> A good movie altogether. Expected the ending to be a bit more dramatical. Jennifer lawrence was great in the movie with some psychological tinge in her acting.
> Her acting is actually far more mature than her age. Bradley cooper was ok. *Anupam kher also did a decent job as a psychiatrist.*



you kidding?? all he did was sit around, and getting punched in the face.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

*Ek Thi Daayan* - 6/10

A nice attempt at chudel/witch fantasy . But all hell breaks loose in the lol climax


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2013)

*Thuppakki*
Wish i could have praised this movie.But poor logic towards the climax ruined it all. But overall a good movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2013)

^Its a bad movie


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ Is it? Especially when you compare it to movies like Naayak, rachacha, Rebel etc.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

Thuppaki is good when compared to other vijay movies (except nanban) that came before it . The film as a whole seems typical one man show masala aimed to please vijay fans no offense .


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2013)

quan chi said:


> ^^ Is it? Especially when you compare it to movies like Naayak, rachacha, Rebel etc.



I'm not a Vijay follower. I watch South movies only when some one is a rage among movie sites. Thuppaki was highly appreciated in IMDB forums and reviews were good. I checked out and was disappointed.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^yup same story for me


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole - 6/10

another run of the mill "good eventually triumphs over bad" story.
only thing to look out for is the quality of animation.

it has set a new bar for other animation studios.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2013)

I never knew del toro directed hell boy series. Oh man, damn fine movies still when I watched them today hindi dubbed.

And this song is the find of the month:


----------



## quagmire (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys is '_Paanch_' (2003) ( Director: Anurag Kashyap) a good movie? 
Worth downloading?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2013)

Gangs of wasseypur 1&2.
What a mind boggling story. A must watch if you like practical, serious films. 8/10.
The only issue I found, better actors could've been selected to match the local accent more aptly.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 21, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not a Vijay follower. I watch South movies only when some one is a rage among movie sites. Thuppaki was highly appreciated in IMDB forums and reviews were good. I checked out and was disappointed.



This was my first vijay movie. Never seen any of his previous movies.The other film names i have mentioned have different actors in the lead role. I saw some telgu & tamil movies recently and found most of them below average. Then i saw this movie which at least is better than those headaches.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2013)

One Piece Film Z: 9.5/10

Luffy and crew faced their strongest enemy yet, Former Admiral Zephyr, now called as 'Z'. Fight between 'Z' and Kizaru in the beginning. 'Z' lost and is found floating on a plank by the SHC who save and treat him. 'Z' breaks havoc knowing they are pirates. somehow the crew escaped. Luffy get his ass kicked when he faces Z again on another island. Island almost gets destroyed. Finally Luffy beats Z on an island and finally Navy/Marines show up.

Available on torrents.

IMHO, Downloading and distribution of anime and anime movies is not illegal in India, because they haven't been licensed here yet.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow.. I don't seem to read reviews about Oblivion! No body watched till now?
Tom Cruise in a Sci Fi film, after a long time? :O


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Gangs of wasseypur 1&2.
> What a mind boggling story. A must watch if you like practical, serious films. 8/10.
> The only issue I found, better actors could've been selected to match the local accent more aptly.



they do match the local accent..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Wow.. I don't seem to read reviews about Oblivion! No body watched till now?
> Tom Cruise in a Sci Fi film, after a long time? :O



go back one page...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> they do match the local accent..



Some actors didn't fare well. Overall it was acceptable, but if the movie is good your expectations for everything suddenly rises, isn't it?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2013)

Watched *"Dil to pagal hai"* (again)

Long time ago when I was just growing up (and obviously a SRK fan) I had watched this movie. I had not had such understanding about movie that I do have now. I liked it then. Today I understand it. And, I made few discoveries today.

*Madhuri Dixit* is very beautiful! She has this beautiful, dreamy eyes and that unique, magical and mesmerizing voice. And top of it with such awesome acting talent. I hate to admit but at time she even surpassed SRK in acting in this movie. Take a bow ma'm, you're the best!

This is a three hour long movie. Though there are lots of side characters but the movie is totally based on three people. SRK, Madhuri and Karishma. I would even go one more step and remove Karishma from the equation. She was there but whenever Madhuri was on screen everything became oblivious. She did not even acted well or I may I say her acting was not realistic. Too sophisticated and held back. The movie is totally dependent on SRK and Madhuri. Their chemistry is superb. When you see them as couple, it does not feel odd or impossible that this relationship might not be possible.

At that era Yashraj production took responsibility to define and explore love and various flavours of it. They did movies on most of its flavours. Now the batton seems to be passed to Imtiaz Ali and he's doing a very beautiful job.

And in our college fest my the then crush had danced on the "Le gayi le gayi" song...........


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2013)

Madhuri Dixit

and 

Madhubala

THE two goddesses in bollywood.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Watched *"Dil to pagal hai"* (again)
> 
> And in our college fest my the then crush had danced on the "Le gayi le gayi" song...........


*"Dil to pagal hai"* 11/10 rating. Would watch again


----------



## a_medico (Apr 22, 2013)

*Ek thi daayan* - Different horror story from bollywood. Good songs which don't cut the pace of the script. Never a suspense, but the suspense element should have been tighter. Just lacked the punch factor, but still a decent flick. 

(Watched movie in a Cinema hall after lonnnnnnng time! Not sure which movie did I watch last. 3 Idiots probably.)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> *"Dil to pagal hai"* 1.1/10 rating. Would watch again


Corrected.

Was watching Broken City yesterday, very flat movie!

Liked The Hunt though. Very nice. 

Jagten (2012) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2013)

*Wreck it Ralph* - Not what I had expected, so cant blame the movie, despite of it rave reviews its was just a good decent movie for me ...... nothing exceptional ...... *6.5/10* still


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Corrected.



Tereko kisine 'correct' karne ke liya request kia tha...samajseva not appreciated and not welcome


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2013)

Gangs Of Wasseypur 2 wasn't as good as the first part. Expected more drama. And some scenes were unreasonably long. Would give a 7.7/10.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 22, 2013)

himadri_sm said:


> hmm...it was better than all the other Oscar contenders.



True. Brave was a good movie, but I don't think it was oscar worthy.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Tereko kisine 'correct' karne ke liya request kia tha...samajseva not appreciated and not welcome


No, I did what I thought, and I don't give a **** about you. Obviously you are hurt badly, because joker is involved 
And please use English.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> No, I did what I thought, and I don't give a **** about you. Obviously you are hurt badly, because joker is involved
> And please use English.



Why do you have to abuse an actor everytime his name is uttered? What has he done to you? 

And, if you are serious about giving 1.1 to DTPH then defend it by explaining your opinion about it or STFU!
You just can't comment because you can!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

As a matter of fact, I can. As I said before, I don't call any joker an actor.
So either **** off or get the fact right.
1.1 is overrated for that nonsense I'll say.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> As a matter of fact, I can. As I said before, I don't call any joker an actor.
> So either **** off or get the fact right.
> 1.1 is overrated for that nonsense I'll say.


Fact?!!! I don't see any 'fact' in your comment...just an arrogant person whining like an annoying kid.

Either you explain your rating or STFU....


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 22, 2013)

Folks Chillax!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Fact?!!! I don't see any 'fact' in your comment...just an arrogant person whining like an annoying kid.
> 
> Either you explain your rating or STFU....


I don't need to explain my rating, rather you give one and explain. Any matured person will understand who is being kiddish here 
And stop farting please, kid.


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2013)

*Mr. Bean's Holiday*

Having it with myself for more than a year, yet watched it yesterday only. 
Less Dialogues - More expressions - More comedy. 

Give it a watch & Give it a laugh.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

@rhitwick: chill man... 



Gearbox said:


> *Mr. Bean's Holiday*
> 
> Having it with myself for more than a year, yet watched it yesterday only.
> Less Dialogues - More expressions - More comedy.
> ...


One of the best Atkinson Movies....
some of his other I like 
Johny English 1 & 2


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2013)

Johnny English 1 is way better than its sequel. I felt, JE2 sets its path on a darker side, leaving the fun portrayed in JE1/


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2013)

Guys...let's stop it and agree to disagree. I know a movie can mean much more to one if he/she can relate to it personally. 

rhitwick, you used to be cool before. Just reminding you that.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/353/279/e31.jpg




Faun said:


> Guys...let's stop it and agree to disagree. I know a movie can mean much more to one if he/she can relate to it personally.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 22, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Guys is '_Paanch_' (2003) ( Director: Anurag Kashyap) a good movie?
> Worth downloading?



No one replied?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Guys...let's stop it and agree to disagree. I know a movie can mean much more to one if he/she can relate to it personally.
> 
> rhitwick, you used to be cool before. Just reminding you that.



I used to be...but when it comes to SRK.

IDK guys....I'm his blind supporter and now-a-days I see a trend has started to abuse SRK by any means possible. There are people who has not even seen his movies but still hate him because its cool! I can understand if its about any bad movie but when a person just says "its a bad movie" and refuses to explain why he said so, it seems more personal issue than any film/acting skill related issue.

This is a movie discussion thread. I simply asked him to explain his stand. 

AND, I'll repeat this in future for similar circumstances.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 22, 2013)

I dont like SRK , but then I try not to watch movies made by him , so anyone who doesnt like a certain actor should probably stay away from his movies , also I fully agree with rhitwick's above post.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Guys...let's stop it and agree to disagree.* I know a movie can mean much more to one if he/she can relate to it personally. *
> 
> rhitwick, you used to be cool before. Just reminding you that.


after all its just a movie (virtual reality)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *IDK guys....I'm his blind supporter*


Really, and you were talking about explaining stuffs? What nonsense! FYI, I don't support anyone blindly, not even my parents. There goes the line between maturity and immaturity.
And one thing you guys are forgetting, I can comment because I am entitled to. That crappy garbage doesn't deserve any good rating, I can give it whatever I like. You have a problem with that? Well that's your ****ing problem. I am ending this here. I don't like to play with kids, outside reality.
So lets end this with the joker who deserves it!
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/2986/whysoseriousdarkknight.gif


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2013)

so this thread is going to get locked up or what??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 23, 2013)

Neuron said:


> Gangs Of Wasseypur 2 wasn't as good as the first part. Expected more drama. And some scenes were unreasonably long. Would give a 7.7/10.



I'd say, 2nd part was better than first part. Much more twist.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't like SRK, IMHO he doesn't know how to act. Though I liked his movies: Chak-de, Swades.



rhitwick said:


> Why do you have to abuse an actor everytime his name is uttered? What has he done to you?
> 
> And, if you are serious about giving 1.1 to DTPH then defend it by explaining your opinion about it or *STFU!*
> You just can't comment because you can!



Lol moment: I just learned the meaning of STFU (till now I was thinking they refer to John cena's move but now I know the actual thing ).

Se7en is worth watching.


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

*Jab tak Hai Jaan - No rating* 

I have few questions in my head after watching this movie...

1). How a Chef - Waiter - Street Cleaner - Part Time Guitarist get into Indian Army ?? On top, how did he made to Bomb Squad ?? Where did he acquired these skills ??

2). How Indian Army relived him after losing memory & let him go abroad ?? 

3). Is there no other good Bomb Squads available in UK ?? Where is SAS ??

4). How the heck Indian Army took him back, after his return to India ??

5). SRK don't know, how to Ride a Bike ?? Why don't Bollywood take safety as high preference & make the Super Heroes of our Industry wear something called as HELMET, while riding Bike ???



Spoiler



SRK do not know, HOW TO KISS ??



Lastly, does the Jaan in the Jab tak hai *JAAN* means Life or Love here ???

Final Verdict : Utter Crap end of the day. Its better to watch IPL 6 rather than wasting time behind such movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2013)

Disclaimer: Not justifying the movie. [Had to put this , going by my reputation with SRK related posts in this thread]


d3p said:


> *Jab tak Hai Jaan - No rating*
> 
> I have few questions in my head after watching this movie...
> 
> 1). How a Chef - Waiter - Street Cleaner - Part Time Guitarist get into Indian Army ?? On top, how did he made to Bomb Squad ?? Where did he acquired these skills ??


Bribery may be.


> 2). How Indian Army relived him after losing memory & let him go abroad ??


He lost memory while being abroad. And went there on leave.



> 3). Is there no other good Bomb Squads available in UK ?? Where is SAS ??


Most probably you are talking about the bomb defusing scene at the station. This should not be your question, your question should have been how the hell he was left alone after defusing the bomb. Why was he not arrested and interrogated later.
Then again, even Liam Neeson was not arrested after he killed 100s of people in Paris...
Well, things happen....and you are supposed to take your salt bottle with you. In cases ketch-up and other garnishing elements too.



> 4). How the heck Indian Army took him back, after his return to India ??


Bribery may be...


> 5). SRK don't know, how to Ride a Bike ?? Why don't Bollywood take safety as high preference & make the Super Heroes of our Industry wear something called as HELMET, while riding Bike ???


If you are not playing as "batman" what is the point of being a hero if you had to cover your face. "Pran jaye par style na jaye" (Style is more important than life)
On other hand this could be a good example of road safety, wouldn't it?



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SRK do not know, HOW TO KISS ??





Spoiler



This was his first onscreen kiss. Maybe he did not find Katriana that tasty





> Lastly, does the Jaan in the Jab tak hai *JAAN* means Life or Love here ???


Life, I'm certain about it.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 23, 2013)

*Ek Thi Daayan- 6.5/10* I can't believe I actually saw a decent Bollywood horror flick.  


Spoiler



The first half was really awesome. Typical Bollywood in second half and lol climax.



*Ek Thi Daayan- 6.5/10* I can't believe I actually saw a decent Bollywood horror flick.  


Spoiler



The first half was really awesome. Typical Bollywood in second half and lol climax.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 23, 2013)

Watched evil dead 2013 . Story is ok.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 23, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any movies which have theme of being nice, good etc. Little too  Sweet stuff. I found Ferrari ki Sawari in that league. Barfi no that much.



Try *Ratatouille* and *Up*..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> *Jab tak Hai Jaan - No rating*
> 
> I have few questions in my head after watching this movie...
> 
> ...


Glad to know you tried to find 'answers' of that horrible movie! I've seen the movie, after repeated requests from a friend of mine, who found the movie 'fantabulous'! Honestly, I was liking it for first 10-15 minutes, then I was surfing net, and sometimes looked at the screen.
I've no ****ing idea how this movie deserves some 8/10 rating on imdb. Stupid Indian viewers, any cheap love story is great for them. Beautiful! 

Liam Nesson was not arrested, because he didn't want to be. I thought even a baby would understand that! No wonder people have gone brainless, thanks to SRK and love stories of Baal-e-wood.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Liam Nesson was not arrested, *because he didn't want to be*.



??? Please explain? Or this comes under your "IDK what I'm telling" category.



> I thought even a baby would understand that!


Don't do that! Your brain is not ready to handle thinking yet. Thus its generating garbage output. Specially, its randomly choosing words and making sentences.



> No wonder people have gone brainless, thanks to SRK and love stories of Baal-e-wood.


And you are the only enlightened one in this zombieland. Beware. Take good care of your brain. Zombies love B R A I N!
 No wonder people have gone brainless, thanks to SRK and love stories of Baal-e-wood.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

Can somebody tell me why there is a sanskrit verse (vedic i guess)  inspired song - 'asato maa sat gamaya'  in 'The Matrix' (comes up during end credits only i suppose)


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 23, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Can somebody tell me why there is a sankrit verse (vedic i guess)  inspired song - 'asato maa sat gamaya'  in 'The Matrix' (comes up during end credits only i suppose)



Because it sells .


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Because it sells .



How could that possibly help it sell


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ??? Please explain? Or this comes under your "IDK what I'm telling" category.


I'm sure another person will give that answer for you. I am really shocked that someone asked that someone even could. It's something like, please explain why 2+2 equals to 4? I mean put aside SRK part, I thought you had least knowledge, but nah, proved me wrong again. Good for me, embarrassing however.
And please remember, 'IDK What I Am Saying' applies to you, to those blind supporter category, not me or anyone else.
So thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2013)

^both of u want to get banned  for flamewars


take this outside this thread...not here pls...FightClub is the best place for this ongoing debate


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^both of u want to get banned  for flamewars
> 
> 
> take this outside this thread...not here pls...FightClub is the best place for this ongoing debate


I hate all these so called debates, especially this is nonsense. Someone has some personal problems with someone else, is his problem. I can do nothing about it. I really don't care about ban though, it happens.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone please clean up this thread .


----------



## icebags (Apr 23, 2013)

chill. debates never took anyone anywhere. u both have different views.


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 23, 2013)

*guys please move your fight to PMs there's no point posting here..*

*The guild trip: 6/10 *
kinda okish to watch funny at times...a proper i love you mom movie 

any recommendation in this genre?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2013)

*Bolt (2008) - 8/10*
Excellent movie....I liked the superbark 



pratik385 said:


> *guys please move your fight to PMs there's no point posting here..*



Bad Idea....inbox flooding....instead exchange cell nos and discuss


----------



## theterminator (Apr 23, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Can somebody tell me why there is a sanskrit verse (vedic i guess)  inspired song - 'asato maa sat gamaya'  in 'The Matrix' (comes up during end credits only i suppose)



The Matrix film gets its inspiration from Hindu mythology. Try reading about it in detail on the web.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 23, 2013)

Can someone recommend some 'Contemplation movies'..
I mean movies which end with a question to be decided by the audience

Like:


Spoiler



*Ides of March* and *Gone Baby Gone*


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

theterminator said:


> The Matrix film gets its inspiration from Hindu mythology. Try reading about it in detail on the web.



Oh that explains it -  guess I'd have to research a bit anyway thanks for the info


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2013)

himadri_sm said:


> hmm...it was better than all the other Oscar contenders. Wonder how you'll rate those.



Name then and I shall rate ...



cyborg47 said:


> True. Brave was a good movie, but I don't think it was oscar worthy.



I didnt like Brave as well, it statred off really good but then lost it charm someewhere from in between.

If you ask me *Tangled*, Madagarcar 3[/b] were some awsome animated movies that I have seen recently ....



himadri_sm said:


> hmm...it was better than all the other Oscar contenders. Wonder how you'll rate those.





cyborg47 said:


> True. Brave was a good movie, but I don't think it was oscar worthy.





rhitwick said:


> I used to be...but when it comes to SRK.
> 
> IDK guys....I'm his blind supporter and now-a-days I see a trend has started to abuse SRK by any means possible. There are people who has not even seen his movies but still hate him because its cool! I can understand if its about any bad movie but when a person just says "its a bad movie" and refuses to explain why he said so, it seems more personal issue than any film/acting skill related issue.
> 
> ...



Frankly rhitwick, SRK is overrated and overhyped. I saw your post on DTPH and I was etching to quote and say its one of the crappiest movies I have seen, I knew you would take this on your heart so I refrained myself on commenting, but since this has now opened up, I have to say I am with *ithehapppy *on this, 1.1 is more or less correct rating. , , I think I would like to put my views ......SRK cannot act perse, as simple as that ,,,,,,,he has his charisma, can carry himself brilliantly, has that star appeal, and has a tremendous stage presence (Best I may say that way) but as I said he *cannot *act, same with salman, huge star appeal but he as well cannot act, salman is even more bad than SRK, but they are stars. *Amitaab *is the only _star I can call an actor or is the only actor I can call a star_. Aamir come pretty close to next ......... Even the so called low character artist like, 
*Raghuveer Yadav, Rajit Kapoor, Vinod Nagpal* perform much much better than these stars ..... infact in todays scenario, "*Nawazuddin Siddiqui*" is proving to be a worthy actor. 
The only movies that I liked SRKs performance to an extent were *Khabhi han Khabi na, Swadesh and Chalte Chalte.* (3 all in total, rest just avg)

Its ok that you like him, like I love *Jean Claud Van Damm*, but he cannot act, almost all of his movies are B grade crap, but I still like him for few of his seriously good movies that I enjoyed (*JVCD *comes in to my mind) ...... anyway the point is, its ok to admit the flaw and still take side, rationally I am sure even you would agree from somewhere in the corner of your heart, there are far better actors out there than SRK as far as pure crude acting performance is concerned.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Well you should've added Irfan Khan and Nasiruddin in that list, yeah they don't do randoms, then again which good actor does?

Watched The Last Stand today. In one word, bad. If you are a Arnold fan go watch it for fun. No way a must watch, nor a must not however.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Frankly rhitwick, SKD is overrated and overhyped. I saw your post on DTPH and I was etching to quote and say its one of the crappiest movies I have seen, I knew you would take this on your heart so I refrained myself on commenting, but since this has now opened up, I have to say I am with *ithehapppy *on this, 1.1 is more or less correct rating. , , I think I would like to put my views ......SRK cannot act perse, as simple as that ,,,,,,,he has his charisma, can carry himself brilliantly, has that star appeal, and has a tremendous stage presence (Best I may say that way) but as I said he *cannot *act, same with salman, huge star appeal but he as well cannot act, salman is even more bad than SRK, but they are stars. *Amitaab *is the only _star I can call an actor or is the only actor I can call a star_. Aamir come pretty close to next ......... Even the so called low character artist like,
> *Raghuveer Yadav, Rajit Kapoor, Vinod Nagpal* perform much much better than these stars ..... infact in todays scenario, "*Nawazuddin Siddiqui*" is proving to be a worthy actor.
> The only movies that I liked SRKs performance to an extent were *Khabhi han Khabi na, Swadesh and Chalte Chalte.* (3 all in total, rest just avg)


I would even take this as an explanation but not answers like "Its a bad movie because I said so"

This and "Must not watch" are movie discussion thread. We generally post movie names and post one or two lines of our opinion. I expect the same for every movie that comes up here. 

I don't remember but someone here posted long ago that "A clockwork orange" was bad movie. This thing dragged a bit. Because we do have many fans here of that movie and wanted an explanation.

Now, I'm a fan of SRK. And even if I remove him from the equation I still like DTPH.

Sam, when you rate a movie what all points do you consider? Only acting of one certain lead or story, direction, acting of lead and side actors, background score (in case of desi movies songs too), editing, dialogs and entertainment value. If the later is your process then too DTPH should get 4 from its haters specially SRK's haters.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 24, 2013)

No when I rate a movie I consider everything, performances, plot, screenplay, editing, background score .....etc etc, the priority of what gets importance is the way that reflects in my rating. The reason I did not like DTPH is not just coz of SRK, ......... see when a director/produces brings something new in to a movie its a hit and is almost liked by everyone, the kind of romance, melodrama, emotions, dialogues, and feel which DTPH (and many other) has ..... was first brought in Dilwale dulhaniya le jaayege. It was directed by Aditya Chopra, same guy who wrote the dialogues of DTPH and that gave the movie the same old, used romantic feel. All the movies of of this *yash, aditya, karan* camp uses the same formula of melodrama, romance and infact almost the same dialogues as well (that _aandhekha anjaan chera_, dialogue I swear I have heard in more then one movie) which is so dated and boring now, it leaves you irritated, and then add to it other technical flaws and the movie goes crap.

Though I am not as young as you or any late teen might be, (infact I am in mid 30s) but I still can relate the current gen romance portrayal, that is fresh and new in lot of romantic movies like, *Wake up Sid*, or pick any *Imtiaz Ali* movie and that is how romance or to an extent melodrama has to be put, where you can actually relate yourself. 

Regards
Sammy



ithehappy said:


> Well you should've added Irfan Khan and Nasiruddin in that list, yeah they don't do randoms, then again which good actor does?
> 
> Watched The Last Stand today. In one word, bad. If you are a Arnold fan go watch it for fun. No way a must watch, nor a must not however.



Reason I did not bring *Irfan Khan and Nasiruddin or Om Puri*, for that matter is that they still are A grade top actors, people like *rajat kapoor, or Raghuveer Yadav or Pavan Malhotra,* nobody bothers, most of todays gen wont even know them, but still are powerful actors and as good as Nasiruddin or Om Puri.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2013)

Repetitive storyline and dialog....I'll take that too.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 24, 2013)

samsara, non narrative documentary. worth it only for the photography. shot on film.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2013)

Anorion said:


> samsara, non narrative documentary. worth it only for the photography. shot on film.


Samsara is awesome.

When someone says a movie is bad, it's bad, to him, well another person might like it, but that's not the point! And someone here has to understand that some movies don't deserve any explanation or anything. When I drink a Coke on road I usually put it in trash or try to find it. There is no explanation needed regarding why there is a trash and why should I put the Coke can in it.
SRK maybe a great person, but this is a thread about movies and he CAN NOT act, well he can, in his own way, but it's as simple as that. If someone likes him, okay, but if someone repetitively tries to say he can, just a matter of time for failure 
And I'm sure everyone will agree this is not the place to show your blatant fanboyism. Go to SRK fan club or to those one way places


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2013)

When someone says its good, he should be challenged to tell why he's calling it good, ditto for bad too. People are too used to taking things as granted and think that the world thinks (or should) as they do.

Well, the world does not. 

Hence, in cases where you are not living with your clones whose brains are mapped with your brain so they think alike and behave alike, YOU HAVE TO EXPLAIN!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> When someone says its good, he should be challenged to tell why he's calling it good, ditto for bad too. People are too used to taking things as granted and think that the world thinks (or should) as they do.
> 
> Well, the world does not.
> 
> Hence, in cases where you are not living with your clones whose brains are mapped with your brain so they think alike and behave alike, YOU HAVE TO EXPLAIN!!!


I think it's time to see some psychologists mate.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, go ahead. My best wishes for you.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> My best wishes for you.


Same to you.
Do come back and say how the session went. I'm sure it'd be good


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2013)

The psychologist has arrived. Argue through private messages you both.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2013)

ico said:


> The psychologist has arrived. Argue through private messages you both.


Sorry I hate garbage PMs. And you are not psychologist either. So ban me please.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Sorry I hate garbage PMs. And you are not psychologist either. So ban me please.


obliged.


----------



## d3p (Apr 24, 2013)

This Thread requires CLEAN UP !!!...


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2013)

d3p said:


> This Thread requires CLEAN UP !!!...


Not needed. Most of the time mods a bad name because they do a "clean up" and no one gets to see what actually happened.

Honestly though, ithehappy has been right regarding SRK in this thread imo. I support him, but not his arrogance.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ lol true ! Dr.Arraganto


----------



## Ravi. (Apr 24, 2013)

Watched Murder 3 and it was ok.  One time watch.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2013)

Two must watch movies described as fun fact:

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/407088_507839225938000_193445314_n.jpg

David Fincher has said that in literally every shot of Fight Club there is, somewhere in the frame, a cup of Starbucks.

I still have to watch Fight Club. Soon.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 24, 2013)

^ Now thats some intresting facts.. How about a new thread for Movie trivia and Facts (Fun facts) ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

Silent Hill Revelation ... a nice sequel of the previous part ( unveils many mysteries ) and this deserves a 8 out of 10.


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2013)

Bangalore people Help needed.
For Iron Man (3D) which theater would be better, Urvashi 4k or Cinnepollis (banarghatta road) ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2013)

3:10 To Yuma: 8.5/10

watched it again yesterday after a looong time. One of the best takes on Ol' West movies in the recent film history.
Russel Crowe and Christian Bale = Awesome.


----------



## anuragsinghh (Apr 25, 2013)

I think everyone should watch sergio leone's movies like the good,  the bad and the ugly and once upon a time in the west and few of stanley kubrick's too like the shining,  dr strangelove and a clockwork orange  etc and I know many of you doesn't even know about these movies let alone the directors so just give it a try then and yep I like classic movies more then the modern crap


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2013)

^You are late.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2013)

anuragsinghh said:


> I think everyone should watch *sergio leone's movies like the good,  the bad and the ugly and once upon a time in the west and few of stanley kubrick's too like the shining,  dr strangelove and a clockwork orange  etc and I know many of you doesn't even know about these movies let alone the directors so just give it a try then* and yep I like classic movies more then the modern crap



^  
what makes you think that we havent watched them??

thanks for the advice anyway 

btw, since you mention Dr. Strangelove, what kind of Comedy do you think the movie has, which makes in appear on the Top Comedy movies in IMDB listing??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> Silent Hill Revelation ... a nice sequel of the previous part ( unveils many mysteries ) and this deserves a *8 out of 10*.



many people didn't like this movie


----------



## digitfan (Apr 25, 2013)

Guys before i say anything let me clear i am on nobodies side. Since everyone seems to be bashing rhitwick for loving srk then let me remind you all that there are many fans in this thread.  If I am correct then many days ago a certain member had rated bodyguard 7/10. why? because he is a salman khan fan, and like rhitwick he also honestly admitted that. Some members had supported him and some objected.But the objections were not strong. There are many examples like these but at that time people acted maturely then why suddenly they lost their maturity this time.


Being said that it dosent matters to me if there is SRK or KRK in a movie, If the movie is good i say its good.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2013)

anuragsinghh said:


> I think everyone should watch sergio leone's movies like the good,  the bad and the ugly and once upon a time in the west and few of stanley kubrick's too like the shining,  dr strangelove and a clockwork orange  etc and I know many of you doesn't even know about these movies let alone the directors so just give it a try then and yep I like classic movies more then the modern crap



May be if you have posted it 7-8 years ago, I would have believed your post. LATE


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2013)

*IRONMAN 3*

*Dont watch it in 3D.* If you do then It may be your worst experience.
I didnt liked the movie much.I think its previous versions were better.I am mentioning it in this thread because maybe others will like it.
I will try to review it soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2013)

Going to watch it tonight. 3D! Can't escape now.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2013)

^^ Sorry but try to avoid it till you have time. Trust me its waste of money and may give you a horrible experience. The movie was not meant to be a 3D.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

quan chi said:


> ^^ Sorry but try to avoid it till you have time. Trust me its waste of money and may give you a horrible experience. The movie was not meant to be a 3D.



Only 3d is playing in my city , 4 multiplexes all have the 3d version no 2d available .


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2013)

Iron man 3 - 9/10

Watched in 3D, it is not worth watching in 3D. Honestly no 3D scenes. It is like watching in 2D with glasses on 

One of the best of 2013.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Only 3d is playing in my city , 4 multiplexes all have the 3d version no 2d available .



If you have no choice then go for it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

quan chi said:


> If you have no choice then go for it.



I already booked my tickets on wednesday , I have no problem with 3D , I can see anaglyph 3D for hours too , it doesnt hurt my eyes .


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2013)

~snipped!
Wrong thread

*Iron Man 3 6.5/10*

One long boring movie! Yes, I said that. Now don't kill me. Its boring and its long and I wish someone claim himself as "Mandarin" and kill the director. He insulted Mandarin!!!

And, I know you won't listen to me but don't go for 3D, this movie does not have a good 3D and does not deserve to be viewed in 3D.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ~snipped!
> Wrong thread
> 
> *Iron Man 3 6.5/10*
> ...



Another IM2 debacle?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2013)

@quan chi, agree with everything you wrote in "movie review thread"

They did not do justice to Mandarin, not-at-all.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 27, 2013)

^^I had warned you..


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2013)

quan chi said:


> ^^I had warned you..



TBH 2 hours 10 minutes is too much


----------



## dud3rulz (Apr 27, 2013)

Movie was good...but it had it's fair share of lows. What they did to Mandarin was bad. Can we have a villain who isn't a corporate biggie ? entertaining special effects, excessive jokes which didn't click. Defnitely better than IM2 but IM1 is still the best in the series imo. 7.5/10.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2013)

those who have watched Iron Man 3 , what trailers were shown along with the movie ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> those who have watched Iron Man 3 , what trailers were shown along with the movie ?



yeah even i would like to know this...A friend of mine told me pacific rim was played in IMAX..any other?

will be watching IM3 after 4th May when my exam ends...long wait this...


----------



## icebags (Apr 27, 2013)

Iron Man 3.
very good movie, very entertaining. 8/10


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> those who have watched Iron Man 3 , what trailers were shown along with the movie ?



yes...which trailers???


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2013)

Iron man 3- 9.6/10



Spoiler



dam this is the last movie





rajatGod512 said:


> those who have watched Iron Man 3 , what trailers were shown along with the movie ?
> BUT AFTER THE CREDITS they say TONY WILL RETURN, but a quick google search has some pop ups saying IRON MAN 3 is last



None they din't show any trailers, as the movie itself started 5-10 mins late


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2013)

We saw two trailers,
Star Trek and another one I forgot.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2013)

^^lol why ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

*Safe-Haven(2013) - 6.5/10*

Movie isn't that much predictable and has a climax with a total twist. Not a typical romantic movie but does a good job at it.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2013)

*ABCD - 7/10* for good songs and dances


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Iron man 3- 9.6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No trailer when I watched too, cause of late screening


----------



## a_medico (Apr 28, 2013)

*Upstream Color* - I didn't know what hit me after watching this. It had tinges of few David Lynch movies, Perfect Sense, Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind and Primer. And it turns out that this is the second movie of the director after Primer!

After reading the spoilers, I am able to decode it slowly. I couldnt decode Primer but I guess I am doing good on this one. This is not everybody's cup of tea. But a must watch for Primer fans.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 3:10 To Yuma: 8.5/10
> 
> watched it again yesterday after a looong time. One of the best takes on Ol' West movies in the recent film history.
> Russel Crowe and Christian Bale = Awesome.



did I smell Wild West .. I've to see this.



anuragsinghh said:


> I think everyone should watch sergio leone's movies like the good,  the bad and the ugly and once upon a time in the west and few of stanley kubrick's too like the shining,  dr strangelove and a clockwork orange  etc and I know many of you doesn't even know about these movies let alone the directors so just give it a try then and yep I like classic movies more then the modern crap



You missed For a Few Dollars More and a Fistful of Dollars  ... I've seen many wild west movies but never seen Dr. Strangelove or A ClockWork Organge .. I personally do love old movies than newer ones and always stay away from remakes.



Zangetsu said:


> many people didn't like this movie



I've a deep feeling about SH .. the first one also has not got proper rating and same is true for the second part .. these movies has imperfections but the story line is very deep and touchy.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 28, 2013)

Dial M for Murder(1954)- 8/10 

Old Hitchcock movie. Brilliant execution. |m|


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^
> what makes you think that we havent watched them??
> 
> thanks for the advice anyway
> ...



any answers??


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2013)

*The Last Stand* ..... before I say something, I would like to share a phrase I read somewhere, which has become my mantra of how I watch or rate movies now .....
*Don't blame a movie for not being what it's not meant to be* ......... The last stand comes in to this category and that is exactly with the kind of expectations I sat to watch this movie, .......... I was not disappointing at all. First I am an Arnie fan, he cant act I know,(*@rhitwick* _take a note_) he cant act, but there was some charisma, some appeal, in him that everybody, including me loved him during the 90s, call it machoness, one liners, accents, crudeness, action what ever may it be, made him lovable. Action on him just suits naturally. The last stand is far from even a remotely plausible movie, but this is not the mantra says. Arnie action is what its had to be done nicely and the movie does it. The entire end gun shootout is shot very decently with enough blood and violence to make it enjoyable, rest of the movie hold enough to make the audience sit for the climax................*6.8/10* for our good old Arnie ..... HE IS BACK....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2013)

Hugo-8.5/10
The Movie is really good must watch


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 28, 2013)

Iron Man 3 8/10 , To those wondering about the trailers shown , there were quite a few - Zambezia ,Now You See Me , Star Trek Into Darkness , Monsters University .  I liked the movie , 3D was pretty much non-existent save for a hand full of scenes. Review coming up in Movie Review thread.

EDIT: Review Posted


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2013)

Got it...we saw two trailers.
Star Trek and Monster University.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2013)

*Jack Reacher* ....After a long time a genuine action thriller with a good amount of decent investigation and suspense as well. loved seeing Tom Cruise in a role reminiscent of Bourn or Danial Craig as Bond. Plot is best explained by the IMDB tagline itself "_A homicide investigator digs deeper into a case involving a trained military sniper who shot five random victims"._  Investigator is played by Tom and in my opinion he played it really well. For Home Theater fans, the end shootout sound done by the assault rifles is really really well done and is beautifully staged among the 5 speakers...............*6.8/10* for this one as well.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 28, 2013)

^ LOL ! Do you love 6.8 rating or what !


----------



## a_medico (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ LOL ! Do you love 6.8 rating or what !



its better than 6.5 but not as good for a clean 7.0. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/rofl.gif


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2013)

Paths of Glory(1957) - 9/10
Where Eagles Dare (1968) -8.5/10

P.S: I am a war movie freak. Please suggest more such good movies


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ LOL ! Do you love 6.8 rating or what !





a_medico said:


>



Well then either you have not seen enough, or have not even remotely followed my posts .....
Yes I almost do rate all movies between 6 and 7, coz I have seen so much that nothing much impresses me to go beyond 7 these days. But as I said people who do follow my posts, will know that I do rate movie that go beyond 7. Lets take an example, from 2010 begining till date that would be 4 years....... following are the movie that have touched or crossed my 7 rating .........

*71:Into the fire
My Way
Django Unchanged
The avengers
Inception
Flight
X men first class
ted
the impossible
kick ass
tangled
tron legacy
how to train your dragon
shutter island
limitless
the town
real steel
madagascar 3
127 hours
act of valor
megamind
the way back.
unthinkable
the green zone
repo men
buried
ip man 2
trust*

28 to be precise ,,,,,,,, there are those as well that have touched or crossed 8 (2010-2013), but the number would be far far less

Regards
Sammy



icebags said:


> its better than 6.5 but not as good for a clean 7.0. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/rofl.gif



Yep, couldnt have put it better myself ..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 29, 2013)

The Last Stand (2013)- 7/10...Not bad really...even with a narrow plot...this movie has enough to entertain you till the end...Arnie was good...its a movie you should watch on a lazy afternoon...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Well then either you have not seen enough, or have not even remotely followed my posts .....
> Yes I almost do rate all movies between 6 and 7, coz I have seen so much that nothing much impresses me to go beyond 7 these days. But as I said people who do follow my posts, will know that I do rate movie that go beyond 7. Lets take an example, from 2010 begining till date that would be 4 years....... following are the movie that have touched or crossed my 7 rating .........
> 
> *71:Into the fire
> ...



Ok, so how about giving a short review and rating for One Piece Film Z?


----------



## a_medico (Apr 29, 2013)

sam9s said:


> But as I said people who do follow my posts, will know that I do rate movie that go beyond 7. Lets take an example, from 2010 begining till date that would be 4 years....... following are the movie that have touched or crossed my 7 rating .........
> 
> 
> 28 to be precise ,,,,,,,, there are those as well that have touched or crossed 8 (2010-2013), but the number would be far far less



You sound like _Subodh_ from _Dil Chahata hai_.



sam9s said:


> Well then either you have not seen enough, or have not even remotely followed my posts .....



Chill. We do follow your posts and like your opinions. And we do understand your rating system too. And probably you are too obsessive about it. Its not a bad thing though. Thats also why you are one of the stars of this thread.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2013)

mmmm well being obsessive and taking pride in what you do are two different things, and I enjoy taking pride in rating movies and writing reviews, but anyway I will take this as a compliment.   I am not sounding like subodh ....lol , was just showing that there _are _movies that _have _crossed and touched my 7 scale .... ... though yes far less as in compared to anyone else who have rated on the same scale of 10 ....  Plus I keep a record of every movie I see and rate, so yea in that sense I guess I _am _a bit like subodh ...... 



Luffy said:


> Ok, so how about giving a short review and rating for One Piece Film Z?



I probably wont watch this, it looke like the same naruto and dragon ball Z Genre, which I personally dont enjoy ......sorry ...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 29, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Well then either you have not seen enough, or have not even remotely followed my posts .....
> Yes I almost do rate all movies between 6 and 7, coz I have seen so much that nothing much impresses me to go beyond 7 these days. But as I said people who do follow my posts, will know that I do rate movie that go beyond 7. Lets take an example, from 2010 begining till date that would be 4 years....... following are the movie that have touched or crossed my 7 rating .........
> 
> *71:Into the fire
> ...



I have seen the blue colored ones in the list and i completely agree with your judgement on ratings. All of them were fantastic. Yet to watch repo men, unthinkable, the town ,tron's legacy and flight and i have all of them in 1080p. The other's that are left are the ones i've never heard of. Will check them out too. Your choice of movies is great really.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2013)

a_medico said:


> You sound like _Subodh_ from _Dil Chahata hai_.



will have to watch it again to understand the reference.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I have seen the blue colored ones in the list and i completely agree with your judgement on ratings. All of them were fantastic. Yey to watch repo men, unthinkable, the town ,tron's legacy and flight and i have all them in 1080p. The other's that are left are the ones i've never heard of. Will check them out too. Your choice of movies is great really.



Thanks man, since you have brought this, let me also share another fact, I dug and even I myself was surprised that since 2010, there were only two movies that have touched or crossed my rating of 8. So yes I do rate pretty critically I guess. Anyway those two movies are ...

*1. The Social Network
2. District 9*



Faun said:


> will have to watch it again to understand the reference.



subodh used to keep every memory of his gf in numbers.......... let me share a secret, since its a long time now so no harm I guess, I infact was even more. much more fanatic than subodh when it came to keeping a track of things, including my gf. I used to keep a track of every single meeting that I used to spend with her with every single date, time and moment noted ...,, .... yes yes you are all are allowed to laugh, but its ok, that was my way of preserving her memories .......


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Apr 29, 2013)

@sam9s.. seen all of those "7 or above" films post 2010.. would like to know the same for prior-2010. 

I'm still waiting for a movie that would blow my mind like Inception did. Its been 3yrs and counting, still no film which I could rate better than Inception.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wake up Sid* - Watched it quite late. Good and different movie. Konkana and Ranbir acted well. The movie missed the X-factor which could have made it outstanding. It was a strong subject.


*Confession of Murder* - Watched it for half and hour after Wake up Sid. Then started to feel sleep. First half hour was interesting. Eager to finish it tonight.




sam9s said:


> subodh used to keep every memory of his gf in numbers.......... let me share a secret, since its a long time now so no harm I guess, I infact was even more. much more fanatic than subodh when it came to keeping a track of things, including my gf. I used to keep a track of every single meeting that I used to spend with her with every single date, time and moment noted ...,, .... yes yes you are all are allowed to laugh, but its ok, that was my way of preserving her memories .......


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2013)

Sandeep Roy said:


> @sam9s.. seen all of those "7 or above" films post 2010.. would like to know the same for prior-2010.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a movie that would blow my mind like Inception did. Its been 3yrs and counting, still no film which I could rate better than Inception.



Movies that literally blew me off are those that have crossed my 8 scale. The blowing off might be coz of any reason or genre, scfi, action, drama whatever, but the movie had left an impact on me, thats how I will put blow my mind off. 

Out of 1016, movies I have seen up until now, only 66 have the privilege to cross my point scale 8 ...   .. Only 66. below are 5 random movies of that 66. If anyone is interested I can share all 66 in the batch of 5s....  

*1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. The Usual Suspects
3. District 9
4. L.A. Confidential
5. Scent of a Woman
*


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 29, 2013)

sam9s said:


> If anyone is interested I can share all 66 in the batch of 5s....



Yes Please, Master


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 29, 2013)

*Iron Man 3* - *8/10*.

Arguably, best of the trio. End was soooo twisting.


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2013)

^ At last, a rating above 8 for IM3.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ At last, a rating above 8 for IM3.



many have given it above or equal to 8 ,(amjath,theserpent,icebags) myself including , there was a 9.6 rating given by someone too , just check back a few pages.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2013)

^this movie made me think my money is well spent in 2013


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 29, 2013)

^Yes.

And as per feedback  @here, I didn't go for 3D, otherwise had to wait till wednesday .


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Paths of Glory(1957) - 9/10
> Where Eagles Dare (1968) -8.5/10
> 
> P.S: I am a war movie freak. Please suggest more such good movies



Here's the list man, bolded are my fav. 

All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
*The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)*
*Paths of Glory (1957)*
The Longest Day (1962)
The Great Escape (1963)
Battle of the Bulge (1965)
*The Dirty Dozen (1967)*
Where Eagles Dare (1968)
*Tora! Tora! Tora! (1970)*
Cross of Iron (1977)
The Deer Hunter (1978)
*Apocalypse Now (1979)*
Das Boot (1981)
Come and See (1985)
Platoon (1986)
*Full Metal Jacket (1987)*
Empire of the Sun (1987)
Good Morning, Vietnam (1987)
*Schindler's List (1993)*
*Saving Private Ryan (1998)*
The Thin Red Line (1998)
U-571 (2000)
*Black Hawk Down (2001)*
*The Pianist (2002)*
*Downfall (2004)*
Letters from Iwo Jima (2006)
The Hurt Locker (2008)
Valkyrie (2008)
*Inglourious Basterds (2009)*

-------------------------------------------

*Iron Man 3 - 5/10*
Well there was no point making it a 3D and movie lacks in every department :/
Dont know why you guys are giving 8 or 9, must be due to heat of the moment 

Cast:
Seriously, you may wanna skip this movie..robert and gwyneth were really sluggish in act...
WTF with Ben Kingsley, guys a legend and given such a cheap role, i was heart broken here

Direction:
Too disconnected. Pacing kept going back and forth
Mandarin, lol perfect e.g. of badly developed character
suits breaking like eggs hahaha! it dint even break by Thor's hammer once upon a time  

Screen play:
Shane seriously have done a shitty job here..only thing i love was the way iron man wear his suit thats all
he could have done a much better job, damn!

avoid this, first part was only good


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2013)

^^ u r taking IM3 too seriously. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Yes Please, Master



lol, here next five ...

*The Matrix
Alien
The Killer
Terminator 2: Judgment Day
United 93*


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2013)

Please suggest some good 3D movies.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2013)

The Veteran ... 3/10 . Crappy movie.

Fatal Attraction .. have not finished it yet but looks very interesting and hell yeah! I like movies form the 80's  if possible suggest me some ( a huge list may be ) ...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2013)

Hot tub time machine-6/10


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2013)

^ Lougle  hilarious one time watch movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Please suggest some good 3D movies.



Did you but a 3DTV  or do you plan on watching the red/cyan anaglyph 3D like me . 

Anyhow , here is my list :
My Bloody Valentine 
Titanic 3D
The Polar Express
The Adventure of Tintin
Megamind
Pina
UP
How To Train your Dragon
Toy Story 3
Hugo
Wrath Of the Titans
Transformers 3 (in some parts)
Life of Pi
Avatar
Tron Legacy
Beowulf

Watched *Superman Returns (2006) 6.5/10* I would only say this that it was a pretty good action movie but nowhere near a good Superman film , I have high hopes for Man Of Steel.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2013)

^^ Had the TV for a year now and hardly watched 2-3 movies max. Talking about the Samsung 3D TV. Thanks for the list.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2013)

My contribution to this thread after a long time. Well, I did post about IM3 but that movie was seen in a theater so ...not a conventional movie viewing for me.

*Chinese Zodiac 5.5/10*

Jackie Chan still has the moves, Rest of the movie is, well...

*Silver Lining Playbook 7.5/10*

I don't know why Jennifer Lawrence got Oscar for this. Did she act better than "Meg Ryan" as she did in "When harry met sally" or "Ket Winslet" as she did in "Eternal sunshine of the beautiful mind". This question arises as her role is quite similar to roles these ladies played.
Movie is good but a bit lengthy. I would say Bradley Cooper did better than Jennifer Lawrence here.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Silver Lining Playbook 7.5/10*
> 
> I don't know why Jennifer Lawrence got Oscar for this. Did she act better than "Meg Ryan" as she did in "When harry met sally" or "Ket Winslet" as she did in "Eternal sunshine of the beautiful mind". This question arises as her role is quite similar to roles these ladies played.
> Movie is good but a bit lengthy. I would say Bradley Cooper did better than Jennifer Lawrence here.



I fully agree .


----------



## vickybat (May 1, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Silver Lining Playbook 7.5/10*
> 
> I don't know why Jennifer Lawrence got Oscar for this. Did she act better than "Meg Ryan" as she did in "When harry met sally" or "Ket Winslet" as she did in "Eternal sunshine of the beautiful mind". This question arises as her role is quite similar to roles these ladies played.
> Movie is good but a bit lengthy. I would say Bradley Cooper did better than Jennifer Lawrence here.



Don't know about Meg Ryan's coz i haven't seen *"When harry met sally"* but she was definitely better than kate in *"Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind"* Her acting far far exceeds her age actually. She was totally unpredictable in the movie with over the top dialogue delivery, and that psychotic tinge in her character was brilliantly played, matching the plot in every sense. Agreed on your rating though.

Bradley was obviously great but jennifer had a more pivotal role that helped shape the movie. Thus the oscar. 


*Oh my friend (telugu) - 6/10  (9/10 for shruti hassan's performance)*

What can i say except that this is my second telugu movie. I'm not a fan of bollywood and a few recent movies that i've seen really pales in comparison against the likes what i'm experiencing from their southern counterpart. This movie really has lots of emotions and gives a clear message that true friendship really goes a long way irrespective of gender, caste or any form of social discrimination. Plot sounds easy and predictable but the characters really fill it with life especially the part played by shruti hassan.  Her skills are noteworthy and the way she has handled her open-minded character is really worth a view. Fantastic display of emotions. Reminds me of "heavy rain". Quantic dream can really use some of these inputs for their facial animations. 

*P.S -* I have no understanding of any south Indian languages, but English subtitles were enough for me.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Oh my friend (telugu) - 6/10  (9/10 for shruti hassan's performance)*
> 
> What can i say except that this is my second telugu movie. I'm not a fan of bollywood and a few recent movies that i've seen really pales in comparison against the likes what i'm experiencing from their southern counterpart. This movie really has lots of emotions and gives a clear message that true friendship really goes a long way irrespective of gender, caste or any form of social discrimination. Plot sounds easy and predictable but the characters really fill it with life especially the part played by shruti hassan.  Her skills are noteworthy and the way she has handled her open-minded character is really worth a view. Fantastic display of emotions. Reminds me of "heavy rain". Quantic dream can really use some of these inputs for their facial animations.
> 
> *P.S -* I have no understanding of any south Indian languages, but English subtitles were enough for me.



I have a feeling you watched this coz of availability of this movie in HD quality. Aren't you a good friend of Sunil? Which city are you from?


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Here's the list man, bolded are my fav.
> 
> All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
> *The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)*
> ...


Thanks for the list will add in my watch list. Btw. here's my watchlist will add your suggestive movie as well 



1) Apocalypse Now (1979) : During the U.S.-Viet Nam War, Captain Willard is sent on a dangerous mission into Cambodia to assassinate a renegade colonel who has set himself up as a god among a local tribe.
*
2) The train (1964) Watched it today oh man what a movie just spellbound 
" In 1944, a German colonel loads a train with French art treasures to send to Germany. The Resistance must stop it without damaging the cargo. (133 mins.)
*
3) The Counterfeiters (2007): The Counterfeiters is the true story of the largest counterfeiting operation in history, set up by the Nazis in 1936

4) The Guns of Navarone (1961) : A British team is sent to cross occupied Greek territory and destroy the massive German gun emplacement that commands a key sea channel.

5) This Land Is Mine (1941) : A mild-mannered schoolteacher in a Nazi occupied town during WWII finds himself being torn between collaboration and resistance.

6) Destination Tokyo (1943):     In order to provide information for the first air raid over Tokyo, a U.S. submarine sneaks into Tokyo Bay and places a spy team ashore

7) Operation Petticoat (1959): World War 2 comedy about a submarine commander who finds himself stuck with a decrepit (and pink) sub, a con-man executive officer and a group of army nurses

8) A Bridge Too Far (1977): A historic telling of the failed attempt to capture several bridges to Germany in World War II in a campaign called Operation Market-Garden.

9) The Longest Day (1962): The events of D-Day, told on a grand scale from both the Allied and German points of view.

10) Three Kings (1999): In the aftermath of the Persian Gulf War, 4 soldiers set out to steal gold that was stolen from Kuwait, but they discover people who desperately need their help

11) Judgment at Nuremberg (1961) : In 1948, an American court in occupied Germany tries four Nazi judges for war crimes

12) Letters from Iwo Jima (2006): The story of the battle of Iwo Jima between the United States and Imperial Japan during World War II, as told from the perspective of the Japanese who fought it. 


13) Battle of Britain (1969): In 1940, the British Royal Air Force fights a desperate battle vs. the Nazi Germany Air Force for control of British air space to prevent a Nazi invasion of Britain

14) Tora! Tora! Tora! (1970)   A dramatization of the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and the series of American blunders that allowed it to happen. mins.)

15) Patton (1970) : The World War II phase of the controversial American general's career is depicted.

16) Battle of the Bulge (1965): In the winter of 1944, the Allied Armies stand ready to invade Germany at the coming of a New Year. To prevent this occurrence..

17) *Von Ryan's Express (1965)*: An American POW leads a group mainly British prisoners to escape from the Germans in WWII.

18) Platoon (1986) : A young recruit in Vietnam faces a moral crisis when confronted with the horrors of war and the duality of man. (120 mins.)

19)  Valkyrie (2008): Based on actual events, a plot to assassinate Hitler is unfurled during the height of WWII. (121 mins.)

20) Black Hawk Down (2001) : 123 elite U.S. soldiers drop into Somalia to capture two top lieutenants of a renegade warlord and find themselves in a desperate battle with a large force of heavily-armed Somalis

21) The Hurt Locker (2008) Forced to play a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse in the chaos of war, an elite Army bomb squad unit must come together in a city where everyone is a potential enemy and every object could be a deadly bomb

22) Inglorious B@stards  (2009) : In Nazi-occupied France during World War II, a plan to assassinate Nazi leaders by a group of Jewish U.S. soldiers coincides with a theatre owner's vengeful plans for the same


----------



## vickybat (May 1, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I have a feeling you watched this coz of availability of this movie in HD quality. Aren't you a good friend of Sunil? Which city are you from?



No mate, that wasn't the reason. Although i did watch the 720p rip, the real reason was that recently i've become a huge fan of shruti hassan after watching 7 aum Arivu. Her entire filmography ( excluding the past bollywood ones are in my list of must watch movies). The girl brings extreme innocence and simplicity to the picture. My first and only favorite indian actress. 

You mean S_V right ? I know Sunil through TDF only and never met him. We talk sometimes and yes he's a good friend of mine. I'm from cuttack odisha, thus no understanding of southern languages.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

Back from Iron Man 3. good movie, was a little boring in the beginning, but the pace picked up a little. there were some "technical issues" but can ignore them . Saw it in 2D. d3p liked it too 



Spoiler



I was expecting very explosive ending, but okay with the one shown. Mandarin was such a facepalm moment for me  as I was "very convinced" and I didn't see it coming at all  so kudos for the writer, we were literally thinking WTF is going on!!!!!  . Expected more screen space for Guy Pearce, he was good, but studio should have used him more.



We waited end credits scene but it was getting late so we left..

7/10


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Back from Iron Man 3. good movie, was a little boring in the beginning, but the pace picked up a little. there were some "technical issues" but can ignore them . Saw it in 2D. d3p liked it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone here did not like the way mandarin was treated. Tbh I don't know who is that character and what makes u people so upset that he was not treated well. Can u guys explain?


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

^^ use Spoiler man


SPOILER ALERT.. do not read if you haven't seen the movie. 


Spoiler



Aldrich Killian (Guy Pearce) is the mandarin (he says that in the end), he used Ben Kingsley's character as the face of mandarin to spread panic(paid actor) he wasn't even there in those terrorist scenes(he says they used green screens to superimpose his character into those videos) , and he(Guy) went on to do his business without being in the limelight.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> Everyone here did not like the way mandarin was treated. Tbh I don't know who is that character and what makes u people so upset that he was not treated well. Can u guys explain?





Spoiler



Would you be happy with The Dark Knight, if Joker turns out to be an actor/comedian, and not the actual psychopath you were expecting from the marketing and trailers.
Some people like the IM3 twist though, I guess it all depends on your expectations on Mandarin based on the trailers or any other promotional material. 
*"Some people call me a terrorist. I consider myself a comedian"*


----------



## d3p (May 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Back from Iron Man 3. good movie, was a little boring in the beginning, but the pace picked up a little. there were some "technical issues" but can ignore them . Saw it in 2D. d3p liked it too
> 
> We waited end credits scene but it was getting late so we left..
> 
> ...




I would rate it *8/10*. Would have given 9/10, if the fireworks were much more intense in the End & would have utilized GUY PEARCE properly. 

Ending was soooooo Fast, didn't get time to take a breathe



Spoiler



TBH I just hate the Tony Stark thing & his Crome-Red-Blue Suit & his money. The only thing i love about him ; is his "HOUSE" at "10880 Malibu Point". 

Ironman 3 was too good compared to the 1 & 2  at most of the places, but as mentioned by Rcuber, it was way too boring in the initial. 
Anyway Tony learned his lesson & may be we won't see & digest Ironman4 any more.

Jarvis....was too Good. Infact i feel without Jarvis, Tony was too close to meet his Creator.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

@d3p: 



Spoiler



sadly the post credit scene is not about any upcoming movie. its just Tony talking and Dr. Banner sleeping.


----------



## d3p (May 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @d3p:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dawm...man.. we missed it.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2013)

Tenida said:


> 22) Inglorious *******s (2009) : In Nazi-occupied France during World War II, a plan to assassinate Nazi leaders by a group of Jewish U.S. soldiers coincides with a theatre owner's vengeful plans for the same



Profanity filter much


----------



## theterminator (May 1, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

Did any1 saw Arnold's The Last Stand? What a sh!tload of a movie. Disappointed the same way as with The Expendables 2.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

Faun said:


> Profanity filter much



LOL yea.. Inglourious Bast*e*rds , deliberate spelling mistake in original title itself


----------



## sam9s (May 1, 2013)

*True Grit* ..... well this is my 4th movie I have seen from Coen Brothers and though it does not disappoint, for me it was not as gritty as some of the recent, westerns I have seen, and certainly no way near to the spectacular, mind blowing *No country for old men* ...... Plot is simple a 14 year old girl hires the supposedly called true grit Jeff Bridges (awsome performance) to peruse the killer and to be brought to justice. Along comes Matt Demon (Texas ranger) also in pursuit of the same.
The pace is ok, performances was fine, but characters in themselves were a bit flat, specially the girl...... anyway the movie never loses interest though .....*6.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Don't know about Meg Ryan's coz i haven't seen *"When harry met sally"* but she was definitely better than kate in *"Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind"* Her acting far far exceeds her age actually. She was totally unpredictable in the movie with over the top dialogue delivery, and that psychotic tinge in her character was brilliantly played, matching the plot in every sense. Agreed on your rating though.
> 
> Bradley was obviously great but jennifer had a more pivotal role that helped shape the movie. Thus the oscar.


She had a bold role with total out-of-place dialogs. But, she never acted better than those two actors I mentioned. Yes, if you consider her age she's really young to pull that off (Meg Ryan was 28 and Kate was 29 when they did those movies) but I still don't think the Oscar is not justified. If Oscar committee would have had some "best debutant actress" award like Filmfare, she should have got that then.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 1, 2013)

*2001 : A Space Odyssey* - 9/10

Somewhat confusing and spooky at times 



Spoiler



How did they hear the noise in moon where there is no atmosphere ?


----------



## Neuron (May 1, 2013)

If you understand Malayalam or if you can manage to get subtitles and if you like good movies watch Vidheyan.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 1, 2013)

Neuron said:


> If you understand Malayalam or if you can manage to get subtitles and if you like good movies watch Vidheyan.



Old film . I think I have seen it on TV . Will try to watch again .


----------



## quagmire (May 1, 2013)

*Iron Man 3 *3D:

*Plot*: 6/10


Spoiler



Kidnapping president of the US was such a cliche.. Expected more from writers..





Spoiler



BTW Will Iron Man return in Avengers 2?



*Screenplay*: 6/10.. Uneven pace.. Suspense is not compromised though..

*Direction*: 7/10.. Surprisingly good 

*VFX* :10/10.. Another marvel by MARVEL studios
*3D effects*: 6/10


Spoiler



Loved every Mark suit..




*Soundtrack* : Functional.. But not as good as IM1..
*SFX*: Complements VFX extremely well.. Should watch again at home to rate..

Overall:  *8.5/10*  (Big VFX fan here)
Must watch if you liked IM 1&2..


----------



## Inceptionist (May 1, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *2001 : A Space Odyssey* - 9/10
> 
> Somewhat confusing and spooky at times
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In their headphones?
I'm guessing that you are talking about scene where the Monolith on the Moon is activated.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 1, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Will Iron Man return in Avengers 2?



If you stayed till the end of the credits , It said "Tony Stark will Return". Also , Whedon / Feige  are pretty sure that Downey will return in Avengers 2


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2013)

vickybat said:


> No mate, that wasn't the reason. Although i did watch the 720p rip, the real reason was that recently i've become a huge fan of shruti hassan after watching 7 aum Arivu. Her entire filmography ( excluding the past bollywood ones are in my list of must watch movies). The girl brings extreme innocence and simplicity to the picture. My first and only favorite indian actress.
> 
> You mean S_V right ? I know Sunil through TDF only and never met him. We talk sometimes and yes he's a good friend of mine. I'm from cuttack odisha, thus no understanding of southern languages.



Yeah by S_V I mean Sunil. I have heard good things about you from him. 

Regarding Shruti Hassan I'm surprised with your compliments on her acting skills down south there aren't much people who think good about her


----------



## Allu Azad (May 1, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that scene .



Spoiler



There is no implied scene that they are hearing it in their headphones . The scene doesn't look like that .


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> If you stayed till the end of the credits , It said "Tony Stark will Return". Also , Whedon / Feige  are pretty sure that Downey will return in Avengers 2



A noob question, who are Whedon/Fiege & Downey ? Noob in sense I have watched IM1,2,3 and still can't remember them. Make me identify them by telling movie scenes please


----------



## Inceptionist (May 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> A noob question, who are Whedon/Fiege & Downey ? Noob in sense I have watched IM1,2,3 and still can't remember them. Make me identify them by telling movie scenes please



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joss_Whedon - Overlord of Marvel Cinematic Universe and director of 'The Avengers'
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Feige - Marvel's President of Production
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Downey,_Jr. - Iron Man


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Yeah by S_V I mean Sunil. I have heard good things about you from him.



Really?. Actually he's a very good and humble guy. Haven't spoken to him after my surgery.  So you must be knowing him closely. I can see you too are from Hyderabad. 



ajayritik said:


> Regarding Shruti Hassan I'm surprised with your compliments on her acting skills down south there aren't much people who think good about her



Hehe, well its subjective. From the two movies  i've seen, her acting skills seem brilliant. She really fits well into her character and her dialogue delivery is seamless and confident.
Facial expressions, body language are impressive too ( Thus i mentioned Quantic dream). Maybe most people expect her to be glamorous all the time and thus don't like her. But i like the simplicity as well as her modesty in acting. The last movie i mentioned was absolutely soul stirring stuff. I really doubt if other female leads can pull off what shruti has in that movie.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joss_Whedon - Overlord of Marvel Cinematic Universe and director of 'The Avengers'
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Feige - Marvel's President of Production
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Downey,_Jr. - Iron Man



Thanks 

Waise 3rd was a lil shocker


----------



## Sandeep Roy (May 2, 2013)

Iron Man 3D - 7/10
Average, good direction and shots, average script, below average storyline, few good punches as expected, film too predictable and mainstream. Didnt seem anything special to me.
Enjoyed watching it with frnds, but just as other Iron Man movies, wont wish watch it again.

The man from earth: 7.5/10


----------



## Tenida (May 2, 2013)

*Von Ryan's Express (1965) :
*  An American POW leads a group mainly British prisoners to escape from the Germans in WWII. Must watch classic war based film 

Von Ryan's Express (1965) Starring: Frank Sinatra, Trevor Howard, Raffaella Carra - Three Movie Buffs Review


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2013)

Sandeep Roy said:


> The man from earth: 7.5/10



 why such a low score? what didn't you like in that movie?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> A noob question, who are Whedon/Fiege & Downey ? Noob in sense I have watched IM1,2,3 and still can't remember them. Make me identify them by telling movie scenes please



You serious , Even RDJ ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

^ This is a review thread not a discussion thread.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 2, 2013)

Sandeep Roy said:


> The man from earth: 7.5/10



Why 7.5? What was it that you didn't like?


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

Fatal Attraction - very nice movie - deserves 8.5/10.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2013)

*Get smart*-8/10

*Here Comes the boom*-8.5/10

Really good movie,everyone must see it.Felt like seeing a good movie after a long time


----------



## vickybat (May 3, 2013)

*Mama (2013)- 6/10*

Wasn't as good as sinister but quite on par with insidious. The entity was perfectly done, with great visual effects.
It kept the scare factor intact but didn't have a deeper or convincing story. The children were fantastic in their respective roles despite their age.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

^ ok so wrong place for me since review requires lot of typing and hardwork after seeing the format


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

BTW.. I noticed that actress in B&W movies (say 3 decades ago) were more charming and pleasant to watch. listening to their dialog were such a treat.. I don't remember much of the movies but many Hitchcock's actress were just mind blowing in dialog delivery/conversations. not so much in today's era, only a handful are good enough.


----------



## a_medico (May 3, 2013)

*It's a disaster* - It is a very unusual comedy set in unusual circumstances, set in a single house. Humor is subjective so will appeal to some and some will find it boring.




RCuber said:


> BTW.. I noticed that actress in B&W movies (say 3 decades ago) were more charming and pleasant to watch. listening to their dialog were such a treat.. I don't remember much of the movies but many Hitchcock's actress were just mind blowing in dialog delivery/conversations. not so much in today's era, only a handful are good enough.



The grass is always greener on the other side. 30 years from now, we will say the same about Rakhi Sawant or Kamaal Rashid Khan.


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2013)

*Confession of Murder 6.5/10*

Its a good thriller if you are not used to watching thrillers. Good chase sequences.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Movie Name:   Intimacy (2001) *6.2/10 *

Language:  English

Genre: Drama, Romance, Adult lol 

Good time-pass.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 3, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> You serious , Even RDJ ?



Yes. As a matter of fact I don't know real names of any marvel character. I just "watch".


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

^^ you like to "watch" eh?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 3, 2013)

*Jack Reacher 6.5/10 *


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ you like to "watch" eh?


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


>





Spoiler



*www.baconwrappedmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/funny-twitter-quotes-bacon-wrapped-media-4.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-game...-pics-here-high-bandwidth-57.html#post1895218


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 3, 2013)

^That was seriously a bad pj.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2013)

*The Cabin in the Woods* - 8/10




Spoiler



On second thought , this one is good for nothing full of crap movie . Deleted it .


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

Act of Valor (2012) - 6/10
acting by lead characters are almost bad. but the action sequences and realistic scenarios and the portrayal of steal the show. direction is okay.





RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ROFL:


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 4, 2013)

^Act of valor deserved much better rating, just my opinion.


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

gonna watch IM3 again tonight  , sis in law got free tickets


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 4, 2013)

^ Oh man !  I am going again tomorrow , for the third and final time .


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 4, 2013)

I wish I could go again .

But thinking to go vadala tonight.


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2013)

*Iron Man 3 - 7.5/10* for gr8 dialogues, humor, action and sfx.



Spoiler



Expected Ben Kigsley to be the real Mandarin  ... nonetheless loved the movie


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Act of valor deserved much better rating, just my opinion.



hmm.. i have seen MUCH better war/military movies


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

@Abhidev use spoiler dude, you gave away key plot element


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

^^saved!!

i posted after him, but didnt see the full post  

@abhidev:


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

dayum.. missed the show for IM3  .. my brother and sis-in-law went without me


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2013)

@rcuber @anirbandd:   oops sorry guys...since its been over a week of its release..thought almost everyone must hv watched it


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> dayum.. missed the show for IM3  .. my brother and sis-in-law went without me



HAHAHA  , Uncle got Trolled , I bet you NEVER SAW THAT COMING !


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> dayum.. missed the show for IM3  .. my brother and sis-in-law went without me



Hahaha uncle got trolled


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> dayum.. missed the show for IM3  .. my brother and sis-in-law went without me


Don't worry, they will be trolled by the "Mandarin"..


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

^^ My sis-in-law was all gaga over the movie.. this was the first time she ever saw a 3D movie 



rajatGod512 said:


> HAHAHA  , Uncle got Trolled , I bet you NEVER SAW THAT COMING !



I was about to get ready, went to tell my brother that I am joining only to see them drive away 

Got trolled big time


----------



## a_medico (May 5, 2013)

*Safe Haven* - The movie is bashed a lot all over the internet for....*spoiler* But I didn't find it that bad. I enjoyed it. Masala love story with few ingredients here and there. Give it a try.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

a_medico said:


> [
> The grass is always greener on the other side. 30 years from now, we will say the same about Rakhi Sawant or Kamaal Rashid Khan.



at-least I won't


----------



## Inceptionist (May 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Act of valor deserved much better rating, just my opinion.



It is just a propaganda & commercial for US army.
Screw it.


----------



## sam9s (May 6, 2013)

^^ No it isnt, thats exactly how US army works, in that sense was Zero Dark Thirty even more of US Army propaganda ... ?????


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> It is just a propaganda & commercial for US army.
> Screw it.



lol propanganda??? 

i have seen better war movies, thats all..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol propanganda???
> 
> i have seen better war movies, thats all..



List some...
Interested.


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

i have a bad memory, but i'll give some which comes to mind immediately...

Zero Dark Thirty
The Greenzone
Full Metal Jacket
Bridge on the River Kwai
The Great Escape
Apocalypse Now
Empire of the Sun 
Schindler's List
Private Ryan
Black Hawk Down
Letters from Iwo Jima
The Hurt Locker
Inglourious Basterds

and another one, though not a movie, but it compels me to include it... *Band Of Brothers* - Every war movie lover's must watch epic mini series.


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2013)

^ Please do watch this one too

*The Flowers Of War * - 10/10


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2013)

@anirbandd thanks


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ Please do watch this one too
> 
> *The Flowers Of War * - 10/10



will do after i finish the ones at hand 

btw, does have any action, or is it full drama??



pratyush997 said:


> @anirbandd thanks



welcome


----------



## icebags (May 6, 2013)

act of valor is more of a spec op movie then war movie.


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> will do after i finish the ones at hand
> 
> btw, does have any action, or is it full drama??
> 
> ...



Drama, war


----------



## Tenida (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i have a bad memory, but i'll give some which comes to mind immediately...
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty
> The Greenzone
> ...



Watch

Stalingrad (german movie)
The Train

Von Ryan Express

Paths of glory

Tora Tora Tora

Battle of Britain 
Stalag 17 (my fav. by Billy Wilder)

Will share more later


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

^thanks!


----------



## vickybat (May 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ Please do watch this one too
> 
> *The Flowers Of War * - 10/10



Will surely watch this. Afterall, its a christian bale movie, TFS mate.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ Please do watch this one too
> 
> *The Flowers Of War * - 10/10



that one is boooooringggggg. too much drama at the context of war.


----------



## amjath (May 7, 2013)

icebags said:


> that one is boooooringggggg. too much drama at the context of war.



I think it's a true story. Worth a watch. My rating may be too high but those war scenes and sentiments worth it. Also as Vicky said its christian bale's bro.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

Monster House - deserves 7/10.


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

Jack Reacher - 8/10

tom cruise is back with a bang.. first this and then oblivion...


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 7, 2013)

^ Haha , Jack Reacher 6/10 

Moral of the Day: Star Trek ain't popular in India.


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2013)

Starsky and Hutch
Mrs. Brown


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2013)

asingh said:


> Starsky and Hutch
> Mrs. Brown



Welcome back after long time no see


----------



## icebags (May 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ Haha , Jack Reacher 6/10
> 
> Moral of the Day: Star Trek ain't popular in India.


what you mean not popular ? *Star Trek Into Darkness* just released in uk last friday and people seem to like it. i think i will find our 2nd day first show kinda full if not make it early to the hall.


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2013)

Movie 43 

Bwahahhahahaha.. its so bad its good. had seen only 75% of the movie .. the first segment with Jackman and Winslet was totally hilarious. rest of the movie was so so .


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 8, 2013)

icebags said:


> what you mean not popular ? *Star Trek Into Darkness* just released in uk last friday and people seem to like it. i think i will find our 2nd day first show kinda full if not make it early to the hall.



I asked many people about the movie and they were like what ?  Many dont even know that there is a franchise called Star Trek . BTW , It hasnt released in UK , its release date is 9 May in UK. The UK Premiere was last week on 2 May. See : Google, wiki, imdb for sources


----------



## cyborg47 (May 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I asked many people about the movie and they were like what ?  Many dont even know that there is a franchise called Star Trek . BTW , It hasnt released in UK , its release date is 9 May in UK. The UK Premiere was last week on 2 May. See : Google, wiki, imdb for sources



My mom, uneducated, used to live in a slightly urbanized village, knows Star Trek, and easily recognizes Patrick Stewart


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2013)

Wow...Flipkart has vast list of Horror movies....will come handy


----------



## icebags (May 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I asked many people about the movie and they were like what ?  Many dont even know that there is a franchise called Star Trek . BTW , It hasnt released in UK , its release date is 9 May in UK. The UK Premiere was last week on 2 May. See : Google, wiki, imdb for sources



yes, i meant premiere. anyways it seems a lot of people have seen it already and going ga ga all over the internet to watch it in imax 3d..


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> My mom, uneducated, used to live in a slightly urbanized village, knows Star Trek, and easily recognizes Patrick Stewart



My school + area around home, talked to about 15-20 people about Star Trek , none of them heard its name.


----------



## digitfan (May 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Wow...Flipkart has vast list of Horror movies....will come handy



let them come in handy then lend me for a day in this way we both can watch many movies.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2013)

The last  stand (2013)  - 9.5 / 10

Awesome movie


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

^the plane crashing into white house movie??

9.5/10??  



*Limitless - 7.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2013)

"Yeh Jawaani hai deewani" is very much looking like an *Imtiaz Ali* movie...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2013)

digitfan said:


> let them come in handy then lend me for a day in this way we both can watch many movies.



Hindi Horror movies VCD just for rs31...they have movies like band darwaza & veerana @31


----------



## digitfan (May 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hindi Horror movies VCD just for rs31...they have movies like band darwaza & veerana @31



bandh dawaze ke peeche kaatil hasena chupi hoti hai.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^the plane crashing into white house movie??
> 
> 9.5/10??


Nope.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2013)

This is how me and my friends watched Iron Man 3 for free: 

After the movie ended and credits were starting to roll over, the threater guys just stopped it right there. 
We wanted to watch the scene after the credits are over and thus didn't got up from our seats. The guard wanted us to get out as the next show was scheduled after 20 minutes so he called the manager.
I argued We're not getting off the seat until we watch the last scene. The manager said that there is no last scene.
I said, "if there is no scene I'll pay double for the tickets, but if it was there then you'll have to refund our entire ticket money". 
he said yes in greed without knowing that my friend was recording the video conversation.
So, the credits continued and the manager watched us trolling him as we told him about the video and got our refund.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2013)

^^Manager salary cut


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2013)

*David 7.5/10*

A different attempt from bollywood but not from Bejoy Nambiar I guess. Three different stories spanning decades connected by Davids. 

Neil Nitin Mukesh acted well and the other guitarist David did good too but I just loved Vikram's part. Vikaram's part was so natural not for a single moment you feel its part of a movie.

Stories could have been shorter though. 2 hrs 40 minutes i.e. over 50 minutes for each story. IMO 40 minutes for each one should have been enough. 
Another thing I must mention is the cinematography. The moment the movie starts you would first notice how beautiful the scenes are. This you would realize even before any story even started unfolding...

David, if you love experimenting with movies, is a must for you.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 10, 2013)

Has anyone seen Star Trek yet ?


----------



## R2K (May 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Movie 43
> 
> Bwahahhahahaha.. its so bad its good. had seen only 75% of the movie .. the first segment with Jackman and Winslet was totally hilarious. rest of the movie was so so .



seriously ? IMDb rating is just 4.4 /10. Also people are going insane saying its a terrible movie.


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Nope.



oh the arnold one.. but still.. 9???



Luffy said:


> This is how me and my friends watched Iron Man 3 for free:
> 
> After the movie ended and credits were starting to roll over, the threater guys just stopped it right there.
> We wanted to watch the scene after the credits are over and thus didn't got up from our seats. The guard wanted us to get out as the next show was scheduled after 20 minutes so he called the manager.
> ...



lol nice!! 

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* - 7.5/10


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2013)

R2K said:


> seriously ? IMDb rating is just 4.4 /10. Also people are going insane saying its a terrible movie.



yes it is.. I sometimes do enjoy bad quality movies.. I like to see different stuff


----------



## a_medico (May 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *David 7.5/10*
> 
> A different attempt from bollywood but not from Bejoy Nambiar I guess. Three different stories spanning decades connected by Davids.
> 
> ...



The background score and the OST adds to the overall effect too. I liked Vikram's part a lot but his story was a bit slow. Agree on the length of the movie. The OST is unique as there are different composers for each song. So many music directors bundled into a single movie.


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2013)

*Go Goa Gone 8/10*

Full review posted on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1901870

Quoting the verdict here,


> Verdict: Since "Delhi Belly" this is the only movie which can shake the former's stature of intelligent. tongue-in-cheek comedy movie. Beware of profanity though. IF you have problem with profanity, this movie is not for you. Rest all assured you would enjoy for sure.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 11, 2013)

*Mumbai Police* - 9/10

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumbai_Police_(film)


Saw a good thriller after a long time .


----------



## Makx (May 12, 2013)

*Short circuit* - 10/10
Short Circuit (1986) - IMDb
Wonderful Movie, brought back memories of *Wall-E, *gonna watch *Short Circuit 2* now


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2013)

*Go Goa Gone*-8/10
It's a really good movie, everyone must see it, it's something different from the normal Indian Flicks


----------



## nikufellow (May 12, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Mumbai Police* - 9/10
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumbai_Police_(film)
> 
> ...



Indeed great movie with superb ending 

Aashiqui 2 - 5/10 just saw one of the worst performances by a bollywood heroine in recent times!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 12, 2013)

*Star Trek Into Darkness  9/10*   , Review Coming Soon !


----------



## icebags (May 12, 2013)

*STID -* lost engine power somewhere while voyaging form* 7 to 7.5*
Story doesn't have as much depth, but has the charm of Star Trek feels. Some incidents looked rather co-incidents than indents. Sounds, graphics all good.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 12, 2013)

icebags said:


> *STID -* lost engine power somewhere while voyaging form* 7 to 7.5*




HAHA  Well thats kinda spoilerish!


----------



## icebags (May 12, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> HAHA  Well thats kinda spoilerish!





Spoiler



don't worry, in most deep space films they loose that somewhere unavoidably.


----------



## a_medico (May 13, 2013)

*Side Effects* - One twisted movie. Little over the top but keeps you glued.

For me, Soderbergh's better attempt than _Contagion_.


----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2013)

*Go Goa Gone 7.5/10* good comedy...a bit drag in the second half but nonetheless its enjoyable. Don't forget to watch the ''Babaji ki booti' song in the end


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

^Good review.
A suggestion to put the rating at the top, the whole time I was searching for it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 13, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*



digitfan said:


> But still this change is bearable than what they did to mandarin.
> 
> 
> *Verdict* :- school kids,kids & ironman illiterates may enjoy this movie.For others its just a nonsense. 4/10



man that mandarin twist sucked even for those new to the IM series. 
not sure how the ironman fans felt.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

I have many things to say to digitfan's review but as this is not the proper thread I wont .


----------



## digitfan (May 13, 2013)

Luffy said:


> This is how me and my friends watched Iron Man 3 for free:
> 
> After the movie ended and credits were starting to roll over, the threater guys just stopped it right there.
> We wanted to watch the scene after the credits are over and thus didn't got up from our seats. The guard wanted us to get out as the next show was scheduled after 20 minutes so he called the manager.
> ...



If you have enjoyed the movie then its a treat.Otherwise you were lucky to get refund for such a lousy movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2013)

digitfan said:


> If you have enjoyed the movie then its a treat.Otherwise you were lucky to get refund for such a lousy movie.



you dont have to whine ... if you didnt like a movie !


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 13, 2013)

any movie like 2012 ??? or like the journey to the centre of the earth..??


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2013)

2012 pt 2
and
Journey to the mysterious island


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> like the journey to the centre of the earth..??



Land of the Lost (2009) - IMDb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 14, 2013)

digitfan said:


> If you have enjoyed the movie then its a treat.Otherwise you were lucky to get refund for such a lousy movie.



IM3 was 8/10 for me, just because the plot was not up to the mark but the action was superb.


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

Yep i agree with rhitwik. Awesome review. digitfan your review is more interesting than the movie itself including the poster. But it is a bit short. I think you are an ironman fan.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> 2012 pt 2



woah .... when did that come out ? !

*Watched Monsters Inc. 8.5/10*


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

Anyone excited for F&F6


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Anyone excited for F&F6


Was very impressed with Fast 5, so waiting for F&F6


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

Me too. May 24 just can't wait


----------



## abhidev (May 14, 2013)

Me too....also anyone knows when is Pacific Rim gonna release ??


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Me too....also anyone knows when is Pacific Rim gonna release ??


IMDb Knows.

*July 12,2013.*


----------



## abhidev (May 14, 2013)

^ Thanks... helluva awesome movies this year


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Anyone excited for F&F6



LOL! Nope!
When will they stop ! GOD . 

*ON JULY 12 - WE CANCEL THE APOCALYPSE*


----------



## jackal_79 (May 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> LOL! Nope!
> When will they stop ! GOD .



They are already working on F&F 7


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

IMO, among all the "sequential" films, F&F is one which has managed to get better and better part by part.


----------



## metalheadgrv (May 14, 2013)

Inception


----------



## digitfan (May 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Was very impressed with Fast 5, so waiting for F&F6



Yes it was quite impressive. Hoping similar entertainment from this one too.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> IMO, among all the "sequential" films, F&F is one which has managed to get better and better part by part.



I liked part 1 , hated 2-4 , liked 5th again , will catch 6th on my pc later ... if you know what  I mean


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I liked part 1 , hated 2-4 , liked 5th again , will catch 6th on my pc later ... if you know what  I mean



Yes 

I liked 1, 3 and 5 the most. Vin diesel is just so good.


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes  I liked 1, 3 and 5 the most. Van diesel is just so good.



Same here i too like 1,3 and 5 but hated 4. Its Vin Diesel



rajatGod512 said:


> I liked part 1 , hated 2-4 , liked 5th again , will catch 6th on my pc later ... if you know what  I mean



YES


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2013)

Guys need some help on finding out the name of the movie. My wife watched this movie the other day I guess on Star Movies it's a Chinese movie wherein the hero joins the monastery and whatever he tries to do ends up in a funny situation.
Any guess?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 15, 2013)

^^ give time and date..
its available on the timetable websites


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need some help on finding out the name of the movie. My wife watched this movie the other day I guess on Star Movies it's a Chinese movie wherein the hero joins the monastery and whatever he tries to do ends up in a funny situation.
> Any guess?



I've a feeling I too have seen it, but not able to remember it.


----------



## d3p (May 15, 2013)

*Pulp Fiction -10/10*

Just one word. CLASS APART....


----------



## cyborg47 (May 15, 2013)

[youtube]TyiiKzuz7W8[/youtube]


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

Bailout: The Age of Greed (2013) - IMDb , did keep me interested in the whole movie, 6.5/10 cause it came from Uwe Boll, better than many of his films.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 15, 2013)

*Ted* 9/10

Hilarious


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

^^ Most sexiest movie i have Ever saw 
In the beginning it will be like its for small kids but after than its for only +16 yrs
And Mila Kunis


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need some help on finding out the name of the movie. My wife watched this movie the other day I guess on Star Movies it's a Chinese movie wherein the hero joins the monastery and whatever he tries to do ends up in a funny situation.
> Any guess?



36 chambers of Shaolin


----------



## Allu Azad (May 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 36 chambers of Shaolin



Yeah that's it . Star Movies airs it frequently .


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2013)

Iron Man 3- 7.5/10...tbh i had a bit more expectation from the movie..but not at all disappointing as some are putting it out to be...better than Iron man 2 but nowhere close to the first one..still recommended..saw it in Imax..worth it...


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

Tip for movie fans.. don't get your hopes very high on any movie, cut down on trailers and previews, this way you don't get your hopes high and wont be disappointed if the movie turns out bad


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 36 chambers of Shaolin





Allu Azad said:


> Yeah that's it . Star Movies airs it frequently .



Even I suggested the same to her but I remember I used to watch this with my friends when I was small and that time it looked to be a serious genre.
Does this have comedy in it?

I'm referring to way back in 90's.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Even I suggested the same to her but I remember I used to watch this with my friends when I was small and that time it looked to be a serious genre.
> *Does this have comedy in it?*
> 
> I'm referring to way back in 90's.


yes it has comedy in it


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2013)

36 Chamber Of Shaolin gist


Spoiler



This is a movie where a kid goes to a shaolin temple. Tries to learn Kung-Fu but messes up everytime. He in hte process though creates a different skillset. As per tradition anyone graduating Kung-Fu must challenge all the masters of all chambers of Shaolin. Till that time Shaolin had only 35 chambers. 
He fought will all and won. 
Then he decided to teach the common man the arts of Kung-Fu but head monk refused him to do so. He was given two choices either stay in temple and be a master of a chamber or quit temple and do whatever.
He chose quiting and thus a 36th chamber of shaolin was created which was allowed to teach common men Kung-Fu.



I don't see drama in it. The movie is funny though. Like chinese fun.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I don't see drama in it. The movie is funny though. Like chinese fun.



you dont know how much funny it gets to watch a Chinese movie in Tamil. Tamil is not my mother tongue but still its hilarious


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> you dont know how much funny it gets to watch a Chinese movie in Tamil. Tamil is not my mother tongue but still its hilarious



Lol u r right. U ll do this


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> you dont know how much funny it gets to watch a Chinese movie in Tamil. Tamil is not my mother tongue but still its hilarious



same goes when u see chinese dubbed version of rajnikanth movies.  most ppl will need sub when watching either audio tho. 



ajayritik said:


> Guys need some help on finding out the name of the movie. My wife watched this movie the other day I guess on Star Movies it's a Chinese movie wherein the hero joins the monastery and whatever he tries to do ends up in a funny situation.
> Any guess?



expected it could be 36 chambers, but problem is plenty many chinese movies start with hero going to shaolin temples (remember enter the dragon ? bruce li was a temple product too .). u remember who played the hero role ?


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2013)

Someone here please watch this movie and provide feedback.
Kotoko (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2013)

*Escape from Alcatraz (1979): 8/10
*
*i.imgur.com/9g0A52t.jpg


A group of inmates attempt a daring escape from the notorious Alcatraz prison island, from which no-one had managed to escape before. Based on a true story.

From IMDB review: This film is about a convict with multiple successful escape history attempting to escape from Alcatraz.

It is easy to make a prison escape film to be distracted by fights, torture and bribery, but in "Escape from Alcatraz" the film stays highly focused. It tells the escape from planning to execution. It is well presented and developed. I do care for the characters and their stories. Several scenes remind me instantly of "Shawshank Redemption", and I wonder why this film is not as highly regarded. Or otherwise, why "Shawshank Redemption" is so highly regarded when some scenes of it are direct copies of "Escape from Alcatraz".


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2013)

Tenida said:


> "......and I wonder why this film is not as highly regarded. Or otherwise, why "Shawshank Redemption" is so highly regarded when some scenes of it are direct copies of "Escape from Alcatraz".



Because GOD acted in it as Morgan Freeman...

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5061578_700b.jpg


----------



## R2K (May 16, 2013)

Warm Bodies (2013)
First twillight series where a girl fell in love with a vampire. Now in this film, we got a girl falling in love with a damn zombie. I don't even know what to say


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2013)

R2K said:


> Warm Bodies (2013)
> First twillight series where a girl fell in love with a vampire. Now in this film, we got a girl falling in love with a damn zombie. I don't even know what to say



Fido (2006) - IMDb


----------



## shuhailnp (May 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> you dont know how much funny it gets to watch a Chinese movie in Tamil. Tamil is not my mother tongue but still its hilarious



Watching Jurassic park in Tamil was damn hilarious !!! "Dinosaur vandirikku ooodingeeee !!!"


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Watching Jurassic park in Tamil was damn hilarious !!! "Dinosaur vandirikku ooodingeeee !!!"


----------



## Jripper (May 16, 2013)

Lol that sounds funny in itself xDD


----------



## R2K (May 16, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Fido (2006) - IMDb



Reviews look good.


----------



## suyash_123 (May 17, 2013)

Watched  TABLE  No 21 

good movie ...  starting is some what boring, but pick up after arrival of paresh raval. Climax end on very sensitive Note in real life ... Must watch at least one time in ur life time

Movie somewhat looks like "THE condemned " movie : but it is not copy !!!



Spoiler



Movie is about Rule no 21 in Indian govt : against ragging / bullying in schools and colleges .. ending is really Sensitive ... hurt my heart in end



Also watched iron man 3 last Sunday .

Enjoyed entire movie as i m gr8 fan of it . But Climax Hurt me badly    

Also last fight is in Night which is very very very bad thing to watch in 3D  cannot enjoy 3D in Night shots.

Also New IRON man suit are shown in night , so No clear View and 3D make is difficult to get details .... 


Rating : 8.5 out of 10 

Will Watch in 2D this sat  + Star trek in 3d on sunday 

watching jolly LLB will review soon



shuhailnp said:


> Watching Jurassic park in Tamil was damn hilarious !!! "Dinosaur vandirikku ooodingeeee !!!"




It was worst expirence to watch MIB In hindi..  Hopeless  dialogue ..

Dialogues like " jao ghar jake saas bahu ke serials dekho" , " kolkatta jana hai - Machhe (fish) curry khane ke liye " 

WTF


----------



## Allu Azad (May 17, 2013)

*Due Date* - 7.5/10


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2013)

Side effects 8/10 brilliant movie. Liked it a lot, never a single boring moment


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Due Date* - 7.5/10



I watched it once, and deleted. Don't know why i dint like that movie..


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I watched it once, and deleted. Don't know why i dint like that movie..



 ^ This ... I gave it 5.5/10 and I generally give high ratings.

*Watched Empire Strikes Back : 9/10*



Spoiler



"No, I am your father" FUUUUUUU....


----------



## ajayritik (May 17, 2013)

Guys can someone PM me some source details on 36th Chamber of Shaolin?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I watched it once, and deleted. Don't know why i dint like that movie..



Well the story sucks , and the bearded guy is a total rip off from Hangover . But it was watchable . Me too deleted it after watching


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Well the story sucks , *and the bearded guy is a total rip off from Hangover .* But it was watchable . Me too deleted it after watching


He's zach galifianakis - He starred in both the movies. Makers should've planned for a buddy comedy, but it dint work in my view.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> He's zach galifianakis - *He starred in both the movies*. Makers should've planned for a buddy comedy, but it dint work in my view.



Well I knew this  but didn't try to google his name . Too lazy 

But I liked the idea of " a retarded stranger  ruining your day " concept


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2013)

Go Goa Gone: 7.5/10
Awesome time pass movie


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

^^ Kitni galiyan thi..


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> ^^ Kitni galiyan thi..



But quite lesser than Delhi Belly


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Tenida said:


> But quite lesser than Delhi Belly



Ok, i have not watched it yet. I am waiting you what i mean. 

Read Spoiler too.



Spoiler



Kitne bhi achi english bolna sikhlo,
Galiyaan hindi me hi dene me maza aata hai.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2013)

So , No one watched Star Trek ?


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> So , No one watched Star Trek ?



My money is on fast 6


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2013)

*Mama 7.2/10*

It could have been a 7.5 but the ending felt cheesy. b/w this is what our "*Aatma*" could have been!

The children acted very well. The young Victoria is very cute but why a little girl like her would wear specs of such wide frames? Helps make her show naive but any sane person would prefer a lightweight thin frame. 
And, the producers of "Ring" should now patent "samara's" walk. They really really need to do that. Would earn them money doing nothing.

Last but not the least, its not a good idea to watch a horror movie if you are alone in the house!

After *Sinister* a good horror movie, give it a try.


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2013)

Star Trek: Into Darkness - 6/10 . disappointed. Benedict Cumberbatch was underused , saw it on 3D as 2D was not available.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2013)

Finally someone sees it



amjath said:


> My money is on fast 6



Haha lololol ... I dont know how people are still getting excited for this .


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Finally someone sees it
> 
> 
> 
> Haha lololol ... I dont know how people are still getting excited for this .



Y y y


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> My money is on fast 6



+1 
my too


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Y y y



The story is going nowhere ... addition of people who dont know how to act  , going too over the top action for a series this grounded makes me punch the makers etc. etc.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The story is going nowhere ... addition of people who dont know how to act  , going too over the top action for a series this grounded makes me punch the makers etc. etc.



Can't blame them still it has hot exotic cars, breath taking action and agree that races are missing. Only rock and one girl are added and I feel Rock is the bad actor


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2013)

FnF features eyecandy and stylish cars stuff, no wonder there are fans everywhere. in fact i will probably go n watch too, just because it feels good to see reckless cars speeding by (in film of course).


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> Rock is the bad actor



This.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> This.


*25.media.tumblr.com/d6089ad6cddc87a7e354207a514c2674/tumblr_mgbq03FcOd1rssclxo1_500.gif


----------



## R2K (May 19, 2013)

Fast anf furious movies are made like this :
First they choose the sexiest cars available. Then gorgeous looking girls who are into "cars' (What are the odds of that happening)
And storyline is just an excuse to show off the cars and their unbelievable driving skills. 
Also if their car hit something during a high speed chase, there won't be any damage on their car.


----------



## Anorion (May 19, 2013)

star trek. was expecting some space exploration and planets and aliens. all of that was what the ship set out to do at the end of the film. that bromance got irritating quickly. the 3d is too much, cities don't appear in so much parallax irl. in the end credit sequence they made planets and galaxies look like footballs. only galactus can see planets like that.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2013)

R2K said:


> Fast anf furious movies are made like this :
> First they choose the sexiest cars available. Then gorgeous looking girls who are into "cars' (What are the odds of that happening)
> And storyline is just an excuse to show off the cars and their unbelievable driving skills.
> Also if their car hit something during a high speed chase, there won't be any damage on their car.





Thier arent even great looking cars now ... where are the aventador , r8 ,veyron , mp4-12c , zonda , koenigseggs , porsches etc ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2013)

*The Purge*
Interesting but impossible concept!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *The Purge*
> Interesting but impossible concept!


 should have posted in upcoming movie thread ....


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2013)

*Dark Skies 5/10 *

This movie is simply dumb. IDK how did it manage those good reviews! You could watch but don't expect anything, like anything and obviously, must must not watch "Dark Skies" and "Mama" together, in any order.

This thread in IMDB discussion board points the exact points that I've problem with. Warning, read only if you've seen the movie.


Spoiler



There was so many things wrong with this movie, I don't know where to begin.

* What perfect, coincidental timing! No sooner had they just been to see the "expert" and learn that "soon things will be coming to an end, they're going to take some one" and it just so happens to be that very safe night - lucky they prepared for it that evening!

* After a few seconds Googling the strange goings-on (and googling via some random search engine, because no one uses Google in real life!), it turns out the first page you click on ALWAYS tells you exactly everything you need to know about the strangeness, with no further research required - AND!! for extra luckiness - the "expert" from said webpage just so happens to live in the same town as you, so you can go round for a visit! Phew! That's a relief!

* After literally uttering the words "we can't go to the police, they'll think we are crazy", the characters head straight on home to board up every window in the house - yeah, that's completely normal and wouldn't be noticed by anyone.

* The aliens have mastered the ability to travel across the vast distances of space, manipulate time and matter, but a few planks of wood across the windows should probably keep them out and away from your family. Flawless logic.

* "Quick! The aliens are coming to abduct our son - let's put the children alone in a room, whilst we split up and I wander down the hallway to see why the tv just came on, leaving them totally unprotected." Flawless logic part 2.

* The "expert" says you can't take the implant out, because every time you try, it goes deeper under the skin...... hmmmm.... if only SOMEONE ELSE could take it out for you..... if only there existed a building you could go to that had people with surgical training and medical equipment.... pity no such place exists.

* So both the parents are witness to missing time, strange dreams, random cuts/bleeding, they see the video taps blur and miss time, they are the only house 3 different types of birds crash into, they find their son outside without the alarm going off, they all have memory loss, the kids draw pictures of aliens, the alarm goes off without reason, the kitchen items are arranged to give perfect images of highly advanced geometric shapes, photos vanish without a trace, but when "aliens" are suggested as being behind it the guy flips out and starts laughing - "you can't be serious, there's no such thing as aliens, thats insane, its completely beyond the realm of possibility, there's no life anywhere in the universe except for earth, I'm an architect, I know that for a fact - hell, there's probably a perfectly normal explanation for everything we've both been witness to - it probably happens all the time. Aliens - you're crazy loco".

* In real life, public health department officials always call you back to only utter mysterious and ominous phrases like "its almost as it something strange was drawing them to your house" [insert dramatic sound effect here] just at the exact moment something weird and unexplainable has happened to you.

* The "expert" says the aliens always take the one they first make contact with - which turns out to be the older brother, not the younger brother as the movie makes us believe; and yet THREE MONTHS LATER the mother is shocked to discover the eldest son had been drawing pictures of aliens and she never knew it! [insert another dramatic sound effect here] - er, HELLO!! of course he was the first contact if they took him! DUH!

* Its just as well, three months later, the radio/walkie-talkie has been left switched on in a box of toys, and the batteries still work, and the aliens use the exact same frequency, otherwise the mother wouldn't be able to hear her son talking on it somewhere.

* "Oh yeah, I almost forgot to mention it - your son has geometric brandings all over his body - obviously you're both busy parents and you wouldn't possibly notice it - but no biggie, it's probably perfectly normal".... and lets not refer to it at any point in the movie again. 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt2387433/board/flat/212822113


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2013)

You should've posted that in "Must not" thread, then!


----------



## Tenida (May 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Dark Skies 5/10 *
> 
> This movie is simply dumb. IDK how did it manage those good reviews! You could watch but don't expect anything, like anything and obviously, must must not watch "Dark Skies" and "Mama" together, in any order.


Why you watch flop film like this ?????


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You should've posted that in "Must not" thread, then!


I posted it here because it has few elements which few people might like. Its dumb movie but can be watched once.



Tenida said:


> Why you watch flop film like this ?????


:sigh: The reviews were good so fell for it


----------



## Allu Azad (May 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *The Purge*
> Interesting but impossible concept!



Excited  Was at full volume in Headphone . lol my ears !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

*Life of Pi - 9/10*
Fantastic Movie.....brilliant sfx effects..visual delight
I hope this will be amazing in 3D


----------



## digitfan (May 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Dark Skies 5/10 *
> This movie is simply dumb. IDK how did it manage those good reviews!


Some movies are just like that full of stupidity but still are overhyped and gets commercial success.Like Ironman3. Therefore don't go by the reviews everytime. Try to judge it on your own.


----------



## suyash_123 (May 20, 2013)

this weekends watched below movies 

1. Fight CLUB : After watching movie i said " WTH i seen right now?" 

The complete movie turn upside down , inside out and was hard for me to understand for some time  and absorb that ..
But it is one time must watch movie 

Rating  7.5 out of 10


Star Trek :  6.0 /10.0.

I like : 3D effect , great visual effects ,
I didnt like  : story not that powerful , Action not that entertaining , not got many things (unless u seen prev episode of star trek)

Star trek fan will like it, unless you seen previous star trek episodes , you will not have much fun

Like me : i m new to STAR trek series , i doono much so i didnt like it much then my friends


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 20, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> Star Trek :  6.0 /10.0.
> 
> I like : 3D effect , great visual effects ,
> I didnt like  : story not that powerful , Action not that entertaining , not got many things (unless u seen prev episode of star trek)
> ...



I thought Completely opposite of what you think (except the visual fx thing)


----------



## a_medico (May 20, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> this weekends watched below movies
> 
> 1. Fight CLUB : After watching movie i said " WTH i seen right now?"
> 
> ...



It's enjoyed the best on the second viewing. Do give it a try.



Spoiler



You see Tyler Durden some 4-5 times even before he appears for the first time on the elevator!


----------



## vickybat (May 21, 2013)

*Side Effects (2013)* - *8/10*

What can i say other than the fact that, not only the movie has a terrific script, but also has been directed meticulously. Watched a good thriller after a long time.
I kind of like jude law's acting and he has been brilliant in this one. I always thought he was the romantic kind of actor, but this movie puts it all wrong. He's extremely diverse in his roles and can play any part.

Rooney Mara also proves her once again after "The girl with the dragon tatoo". Finally my fav, Catherine Zeta Jones has been tremendous with a very different part to play never seen before.
More of an antagonist type but that word is kind of vague here.

I would suggest people not to read the plot anywhere and give the movie a try. Its a must watch to be honest.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> After *Sinister* a good horror movie, give it a try.



I was utterly disappointed in Sinister. The build-up seemed pretty good, but then it got really tiring and somehow took a sloppy turn towards the end. Same goes for Texas Chainsaw, which really felt like B-movie, with Alexandra Daddario being the exception. 

I'll tell you which movie did surprise me though; Warm Bodies. I saw it this weekend and boy was I glad I picked it up. I vaguely remember watching it's trailer and the concept really felt quite interesting to me. This was a lovely movie, albeit a bit cheesy, but certainly well acted and featuring a melodious OST. It somewhat resembles the first Twilight film, but only this is more comic and fun to watch. Chillum, this is right up your alley. 

I'm planning to re-watch Alien & Aliens, as it's been a bloody long time since I have seen both of them. Question is, which copy should I pick up - Director's Cut or the Theatrical one?


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2013)

^Well, I liked *Sinister*.


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> My money is on fast 6 *and hangover 3*



There corrected


----------



## vickybat (May 21, 2013)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I was utterly disappointed in Sinister. The build-up seemed pretty good, but then it got really tiring and somehow took a sloppy turn towards the end. Same goes for Texas Chainsaw, which really felt like B-movie, with Alexandra Daddario being the exception.
> 
> I'll tell you which movie did surprise me though; Warm Bodies. I saw it this weekend and boy was I glad I picked it up. I vaguely remember watching it's trailer and the concept really felt quite interesting to me. This was a lovely movie, albeit a bit cheesy, but certainly well acted and featuring a melodious OST. It somewhat resembles the first Twilight film, but only this is more comic and fun to watch. Chillum, this is right up your alley.
> 
> I'm planning to re-watch Alien & Aliens, as it's been a bloody long time since I have seen both of them. Question is, which copy should I pick up - Director's Cut or the Theatrical one?



I don't know why you didn't like sinister. It was like one of the best horror movies i've ever watched. The ending was surprising too with tension right up till the end.

Watched warm bodies and i would give it a 7/10. Its different from all zombie movies out there. The ost is brilliant and i do agree on that part. GnR - Patience & Chad Valley - Shell Suite  are the ones worth mentioning.


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2013)

I hate Zombies....no "Warm Bodies" for me


----------



## vickybat (May 21, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I hate Zombies....no "Warm Bodies" for me



It's like a romantic zombie movie. A first of its kind. You'll like it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 21, 2013)

Finally got to see Prometheus - 8/10...very impressive..good plot and suspense...don't know why people got so angry over this movie...yes the alien makes an appearance at the end but the plot leading to the aliens was outstanding...


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> It's like a romantic zombie movie. A first of its kind. You'll like it.


I was impressed with trailer itself, where his heart starts beating; Yet to watch it, probably this weekend._  _



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'll tell you which movie did surprise me though; Warm Bodies. I saw it this weekend and boy was I glad I picked it up. I vaguely remember watching it's trailer and the concept really felt quite interesting to me. This was a lovely movie, albeit a bit cheesy, but certainly well acted and featuring a melodious OST. It somewhat resembles the* first Twilight film*, but only this is more comic and fun to watch. Chillum, this is right up your alley.



Maybe because of Terasa palmer  I mistook as Kristen stewart at first.


----------



## vickybat (May 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I was impressed with trailer itself, where his heart starts beating; Yet to watch it, probably this weekend._  _



Yeah, the movie is good. Watched it a couple of days back. The soundtrack like ethan mentioned is extremely nice with some really catchy tunes.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 22, 2013)

*Talaash* - 9/10

Well , I like it .


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I hate Zombies....no "Warm Bodies" for me



very watchable and not scary. BTW I also recommend Shaun of the Dead (2004) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2013)

Have seen "Shaun of the dead" and before you mention...yes "Zombieland" too. The Zombie effect is shadowed by awesome comedy (like our very own "Go Goa Gone")


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Have seen "Shaun of the dead" and before you mention...yes "Zombieland" too. The Zombie effect is shadowed by awesome comedy (like our very own "Go Goa Gone")



Warm Bodies is different mate. A must match. It's not a zom-com but zom-rom


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2013)

Grave Encounters 1 and 2 -- the first one deserves 5/10 and the second one 4/10.

A Nightmare on Elm Street 3 Dream Warriors 1987 - ah! a sweet horror movie from the 80s .. what a pleasure  this one gets 7.5/10.

48 Hours - another nice movie from the 80's and theis comedy action flick gets 7/10.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I don't know why you didn't like sinister.



That is because I wouldn't deem it as a _horror_ movie at all, not in the traditional sense that is. It could be labeled in the Thriller genre. I wasn't even remotely scared/spooked/startled throughout the movie. To be honest, I'm more of an old school horror guy, so everything from the 80's is where the horror genre was in it's purest form. 



			
				Gearbox said:
			
		

> Maybe because of Terasa palmer I mistook as Kristen stewart at first.



Yep. They look like long lost sisters. But it's not just that, it's the theme of the movie which seems very Twilight-ish. Also, I'm not sure how many of you noticed this, but the lead actor's (Nicholas Hoult) entire get-up makes him look exactly like the new Dante from recent Devil May Cry game.


----------



## a_medico (May 22, 2013)

here it comes:



> Before Midnight (2013) - IMDb


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2013)

a_medico said:


> here it comes:



Oh man not again. The original gave me seizures. It was the most boring movie i've ever watched. I have "before sunset" but never dared to watch it.
This is like the one of the movies i would recommend everyone to avoid. Maybe it offers something that is beyond my comprehensive capabilities.


*Dark skies - 5.5/10*

Not a scary movie in any sense but has a decent plot. Its about alien abduction.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2013)

I like before sunset more than before sunrise. Both movies are good. May be it's not your taste but perhaps an acquired taste.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2013)

*The City of Violence 6.5/10*

More dancing than action....huh


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2013)

Faun said:


> I like before sunset more than before sunrise. Both movies are good. May be it's not your taste but perhaps an acquired taste.



watched before sunrise
it simply sucked..
no damn story..


----------



## Allu Azad (May 23, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Oh man not again. The original gave me seizures. It was the most boring movie i've ever watched. I have "before sunset" but never dared to watch it.
> This is like the one of the movies i would recommend everyone to avoid. Maybe it offers something that is beyond my comprehensive capabilities.





mastercool8695 said:


> watched before sunrise
> it simply sucked..
> no damn story..



You guys are still kids . Go watch POGO .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2013)

*Shivaji - 10/10*
fantastic movie....can watch it N number of times and don't get bored


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> You guys are still kids . Go watch POGO .




Oh yeah they were pretty adult oriented. Can't say about before sunset( i haven't watched it) but the original sucked major balls.
Like i said , its not everyone's cup of tea. Romantic people may like it but others should give it a pass.

If there are reports of so called AAA movies getting unfavorable high reviews and slapped on critical appreciation, this is going to definitely top that list.


----------



## Akshay (May 23, 2013)

Ironman 3: *8.5/10* (Ben Kingsley is too good);
Jayantabhai ki love story: *6.5/10* (Vivek Oberoi has acted really well)
Paan Singh Tomar: *10/10* (Watch it for Irfan Khan);

Anyone seen Fast and Furious 6 and Scary Movie 5?


----------



## sling-shot (May 23, 2013)

*28 Days Later* - 28 Days Later - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*28 Weeks Later* - 28 Weeks Later - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## a_medico (May 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Oh yeah they were pretty adult oriented. Can't say about before sunset( i haven't watched it) but the original sucked major balls.
> Like i said , its not everyone's cup of tea. Romantic people may like it but others should give it a pass.
> 
> If there are reports of so called AAA movies getting unfavorable high reviews and slapped on critical appreciation, this is going to definitely top that list.



Before Sunset was just perfect! 

I also liked London Paris NewYork, which was loosely based on this theme. And going by the trailers, Preity Zinta's Ishq something movie too seems the same. I don't think the movie would do good to her dooming career. Initial reviews seem mixed though.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

*O Brother, Where Art Thou? - 9/10*


----------



## digitfan (May 24, 2013)

*I am here! - 10/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *O Brother, Where Art Thou? - 9/10*





digitfan said:


> *I am here! - 10/10*



LOL


----------



## amjath (May 24, 2013)

Akshay said:


> Anyone seen *Fast and Furious 6* and Scary Movie 5?



tomo @ 10


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2013)

*'Premachi Gosht' - 7/10* Its a marathi movie based on relationships...a light hearted movie...worth watching.


----------



## quagmire (May 24, 2013)

OT:

Ever heard of a Bollywood movie being remade in Hollywood?   
Well take a look at this: A Common Man


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2013)

quagmire said:


> OT:
> 
> Ever heard of a Bollywood movie being remade in Hollywood?
> Well take a look at this: A Common Man



That was a horrible movie..


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 25, 2013)

Fast & Furious 6 -9/10.
story line is very good and the most thrilling compared to whole series. And a very interesting ending hope f&f will be even more thrilling.


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2013)

quagmire said:


> OT:
> 
> Ever heard of a Bollywood movie being remade in Hollywood?
> Well take a look at this: A Common Man


Oh this time on "Srilankan" issue..


----------



## Akshay (May 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> tomo @ 10


Do let us know your rating 



scudmissile007 said:


> Fast & Furious 6 -9/10.
> story line is very good and the most thrilling compared to whole series. And a very interesting ending hope f&f will be even more thrilling.


Must watch for me then...


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2013)

Fast and Furious 6 - 8/10

First half stretchy, second half impressive action scenes and perfectly executed except few.

As I said earlier Rock is the worst actor, Please kick him out the next movie. Jumping scenes performed by him is beyond possible


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 25, 2013)

^ in some stunts they have crossed the limits by a long distance, which are too good to be true. Rock is only there to promote muscle but I'm sure in the next sequel #@$&% $%#@%& will be a bad a$$ addition to to f&f franchise.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> Fast and Furious 6 - 8/10
> 
> First half stretchy, second half impressive action scenes and perfectly executed except few.
> 
> As I said earlier Rock is the worst actor, Please kick him out the next movie. Jumping scenes performed by him is beyond possible



What was the title shown in the opening credits ?


----------



## shreymittal (May 25, 2013)

F&F 6 - 7/10

F5 was better


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2013)

^^how were the girls??


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2013)

*Lucky Number Slevin *

Full of twists and turns; Unpredictable events throughout the movie.
The villains were of stupids though! btw, lucy liu was


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2013)

scudmissile007 said:


> ^ in some stunts they have crossed the limits by a long distance, which are too good to be true. Rock is only there to promote muscle but I'm sure in the next sequel #@$&% $%#@%& will be a bad a$$ addition to to f&f franchise.



yes jumping scenes by rock is bad but 



Spoiler



toretto catching letty in mid air was awesome landing with her is acceptable



fast and furious 7 ll be so bad cause



Spoiler



Jason Statham is coming, finally the rumor is true but late





rajatGod512 said:


> What was the title shown in the opening credits ?


sorry missed it, i think it is fast and furious 6 only


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2013)

F&F 6 - 7/10, could have rated it better if I didn't have the head ache. 

I was excited cause my local cinema just installed a Sony 4K projector.. looked better than previous experience there.. all for ₹120  

Coming to the movie. climax could have been shot in the day time.  post credit scene was cut off :/ .. my cousin who watch that movie earlier today told me about this.

TIL: People are crazy about Vin Diesel and Dwayne Johnson, or just mental.


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> F&F 6 - 7/10, could have rated it better if I didn't have the head ache.
> 
> I was excited cause my local cinema just installed a Sony 4K projector.. looked better than previous experience there.. all for ₹120
> 
> ...



Bring those people to me


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

Fast and Furious, the series is so pretentious


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 26, 2013)

^I Guess we guys will wait till 14th June to watch an *actual* movie ...


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

Lol. That's not the only movie out there man. There are a few other awesome ones too


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Lol. That's not the only movie out there man. There are a few other awesome ones too



Other than Man of steel and Pacific Rim...which other moves ???


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2013)

The Wolverine?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The Wolverine?



Nope , for me the only other after man of steel and pacific rim are Elysium , Thor , Hobbit 2 and maybe 47 Ronin .


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

Man of Steel, Pacific Rim,......and *MONSTER's UNIVERSITY!!*


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

Monster's University for me too 

btw...anybody watched '*EPIC*' ?? How is it??


----------



## shuhailnp (May 26, 2013)

Going to see f&f !!!!


----------



## Allu Azad (May 26, 2013)

*Neram* - 7.5/10

Neram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2013)

Haridas (2013 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia   - *4/5*

A good movie on Autism-afftected kid. Simply explores the struggles of a dad who wants to bring up his autistic kid up against the social ladder. Though, the climax is very touchy.


----------



## ajayritik (May 27, 2013)

Finally watched Iron Man 3. Better than the 2nd one. But the Mandarin part was little difficult to digest
7/10


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 27, 2013)

F n F 6 - 7.5/10.

As was said by some members way before release that the series if diverting from it's original theme of racing, and fnf6 just supported it, though it meant no less entertainment. All in all, it was a good movie, but the "racing thrill" like Tokyo Drift has been missing since long...

Push (2002) - 7/10

One time watch.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> F n F 6 - 7.5/10.
> 
> As was said by some members way before release that the series if diverting from it's original theme of racing, and fnf6 just supported it, though it meant no less entertainment. All in all, it was a good movie, but the "racing *thrill" like Tokyo Drift has been missing since long...*
> 
> ...



This, yeah true.But neverthless I enjoyed it, I'll give it a 8.5.
Hope tokyo drift 2 brings back the racing(IMO) It does, cause at the end of 3rd part, don is learning drifting


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2013)

Saw two mind blowing films today.

*Elite Squad *Tropa de Elite (2007) - IMDb
and it's sequel 
*Elite Squad: The Enemy Within* Tropa de Elite 2 - O Inimigo Agora É Outro (2010) - IMDb.

I would rate the movies as 9/10 and 9.5/10 , respectively.

If you want an excellent meaningful story, some nice action, some tense moments,well acted movies .. you can't miss these!
Amazing films both, I can re watch both right now.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2013)

^^seen first part, good movie


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2013)

*Siskiyaan - 7.5/10*
Low budget movie...but still good to watch...Neha is looking


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2013)

*BKO: Bangkok Knockout 5/10*

The worst action movie ever. No, not the action but the actors.

Seems a Muay Thai school teacher though of making a movie with his students and came up with this piece of crap. If you are too interested in action movie and too desperate to try anything, try this. BUT, skip the drama and straight go to the fight sequences only. These guys know only one thing that is how to kick ass! Alas! a movie requires more than that


----------



## pratik385 (May 29, 2013)

*What Richard Did* - 8/10
Plot:
A story about a boy who has his future all figured out but something happens which changes his life and lives of closest to him...
Acting:
Have to say actors are quite young but acted very maturely, lead star (Jack) did very well 
Directing & Writers:
He succeeded in creating an intense atmosphere and details between the relationship was also been told very well!
Score:
As this is an emotionally intense drama, score has to be the same which Stephen did perfect.

Overall, it was a decent watch and no wonder The Guardian called the film "slow-burning and disturbing"

---------------------

Guys, I'm in mood to watch 60-80s movies.
Please recommend movies of these directors:
1. Stanley Kubrick
I've seen: 
Paths of Glory (1957)
A Clockwork Orange (1971)
The Shining (1980)
Full Metal Jacket (1987)

Any other movies are welcome as always


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Guys, I'm in mood to watch 60-80s movies.
> Any other movies are welcome as always



Watch The Gods Must Be Crazy or The Gods must Be Crazy 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Watch The Gods Must Be Crazy or The Gods must Be Crazy 2.



that is the most hilarious movie I've seen...yet to watch part2


----------



## pratik385 (May 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Watch The Gods Must Be Crazy or The Gods must Be Crazy 2.



I've already seen these 
really gems!


----------



## ajayritik (May 30, 2013)

Any good feel good movies!


----------



## icebags (May 30, 2013)

FnF6 - 1st part:5, 2nd part:7, Total:6



Spoiler



one of my friends asked, if the film was good. i said they had some cars and chasing an aeroplane, then they pulled down the aeroplane while riding the cars. 
friend was confused, so i elaborated, they had hooks and ropes, which they threw at the wings of the plane and then drove the cars backwards the direction of the plane. 
friend asked: what?
i carried on, the plane was then fried deeply and everything from inside were roasted.
friend fainted. i think he somehow visualized the scene as fishing on a boat, but am not sure, cause i am pretty sure i told him what i saw. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/22.gif


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 30, 2013)

one interesting thing in the movie was the length of the runway used for the climax scene.


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2013)

not sure if there is an Iron Man 3 thread.. posting here


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2013)

*A good day to die hard 5/10*

The only reason its here because of its legacy. Its a bad movie. Yes bad movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> not sure if there is an Iron Man 3 thread.. posting here



Reeeboooooooot!!!!!!!!! HILARIOUS!!


----------



## ajayritik (May 31, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Any good feel good movies!



guys?


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> guys?


The Intouchables (original french)


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Reeeboooooooot!!!!!!!!! HILARIOUS!!



"Hang on to these /throws underwear at batman" 

"Why didn't your bra burn in fire" 

Thinking of watching really romantic movies.. any suggestions ?


----------



## varun004 (May 31, 2013)

12 angry men
enough said.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> "Hang on to these /throws underwear at batman"
> 
> "Why didn't your bra burn in fire"
> 
> Thinking of watching really romantic movies.. any suggestions ?



Before Sunrise
Before Sunset
A gap of at least 7 days between two is advised when viewing for the first time.


----------



## Davidboon (May 31, 2013)

Watched Jack reacher , It should be Tom Cruise's worst acting till date . will rate it 4 out of 10 .

Watched Jack reacher , It should be Tom Cruise's worst acting till date . will rate it 4 out of 10 .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2013)

go goa gone very surprised. lots of gory headshots. techno / dub step sound track. original interpretation of couple running through the trees...  impossible after it has been done to death, but they managed. zombies are realistic. dialogue is witty for the most part. have to watch again.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2013)

Anorion said:


> go goa gone very surprised. lots of gory headshots. techno / dub step sound track. original interpretation of couple running through the trees...  impossible after it has been done to death, but they managed. zombies are realistic. dialogue is witty for the most part. have to watch again.



You liked "Go Goa Gone"...........I'm glad!


You are still a human!


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2013)

I watched yesterday Go Goa Gone not completely but for sure it's not to be in the Must Watch Movie thread. Not sure why Saif Ali Khan did this movie?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I watched yesterday Go Goa Gone not completely but for sure it's not to be in the Must Watch Movie thread. Not sure why Saif Ali Khan did this movie?



Know your taste. Strictly "no profanity". Each to his own taste....


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Know your taste. Strictly "no profanity". Each to his own taste....



I didn't get you!


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

A Nightmare on Elm Street 1-5 - watched all. Good creepy story with a rhyme to remember but all of the parts were not that good - the best parts are 1, 3 and 4.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fast and Furious 6- Wasn't planning on watching this movie at all but since a friend wanted to treat us for his birthday,i was forced to watch...*6/10*...tbh its more unintentionally funny than anything..the end plane scene was laughable but increasingly these F & F series are moving away from street race to heist movies...



ajayritik said:


> I watched yesterday Go Goa Gone not completely but for sure it's not to be in the Must Watch Movie thread. Not sure why Saif Ali Khan did this movie?



I am not a fan of bollywood movies but i really liked go goa gone..thought saif was good in it..the first half was very good but the second half was just to extend the plot..


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 2, 2013)

*Side Effects*- 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 2, 2013)

*Nautanki Saala* - A bit stretched but funny enough. All have acted well, Roy Kapoor guy especially. Good songs.


----------



## R2K (Jun 2, 2013)

Gonna watch Go goa gone in a while.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2013)

Charlie and the Chocolate factory - 6.5/10

Very Entertaining. 

Depp ftw!!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2013)

Machete (2010) - IMDb - 10/10 for me  enjoyed it!!


----------



## varun004 (Jun 2, 2013)

dial m for murder -9/10


----------



## R2K (Jun 2, 2013)

Go Goa Gone (8/10)

I gotta say I loved it. A good attempt from bollywood.  SOme moments were really funny . 
But I don't think anyone who haven't watched or likes hollywood zombie movies will be able to grasp or accept the concept easily.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2013)

House at the End of the Street (2012) - nice horror thriller with a twist at the end ..this one gets 7.5/10


----------



## varun004 (Jun 3, 2013)

Others - 9/10
horror starring nicole kidman.


----------



## rst (Jun 3, 2013)

varun004 said:


> Others - 9/10
> horror starring nicole kidman.



One of my favorite horror movie 
It deserves (9/10)


----------



## varun004 (Jun 3, 2013)

let the right one in(2008) - 9/10 
horror.


----------



## amjath (Jun 3, 2013)

rst said:


> One of my favorite horror movie
> It deserves (9/10)



Mine too I give them 9.5/10


----------



## rst (Jun 3, 2013)

varun004 said:


> let the right one in(2008) - 9/10
> horror.



Another good horror movie

Although i have seen "Let me in"


----------



## varun004 (Jun 3, 2013)

the descent - 8/10
horror.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2013)

varun004 said:


> the descent - 8/10
> horror.



Do watch the sequel .


----------



## varun004 (Jun 3, 2013)

catacombs - 7/10
horror.


----------



## rst (Jun 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Do watch the sequel .



the descent is better  than its  sequel


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2013)

*Fast and Furious - 6*... *7/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2013)

*Table No 21 - 8/10*
Excellent movie...entertaining till end...


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2013)

Blazing Saddles (1974) - IMDb completely hilarious. 9/10, Watch it ASAP. why doesn't they make such movies anymore.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are looking for love movies........................


1. The Art of Getting By (2011)

2. The Lucky One (2012)

3. The Adjustment Bureau (2011)

4. The Perks of Being a Wallflower (2012)

6. A Lot Like Love (2005)

These are my recommendations...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2013)

*Lucky Number Slevin*: 9/10

just awesome... thrilling, hilarious.. a must watch.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone seen this or know anything? Sounds interesting.

Now You See Me (2013) - IMDb


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen this or know anything? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Now You See Me (2013) - IMDb



Saw the trailer once ...


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> *Lucky Number Slevin*: 9/10
> 
> just awesome... thrilling, hilarious.. a must watch.


Lucy liu intro


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 6, 2013)

*Lucky Number Slevin* - 10/10

Nice twists and turns . Guys suggest me movies like this


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am Legend (2007) :- 9/10 

Pretty cool !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I am Legend (2007) :- 9/10
> 
> Pretty cool !




I too gave it a 9 , but I dont prefer the ending in the movie ... I prefer the alternate one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I too gave it a 9 , but I dont prefer the ending in the movie ... I prefer the alternate one.


Yeah, ending wasn't that good


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 7, 2013)

Who are the best Professional movie reviewers/critics in India ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Lucy liu intro



you kidding?? she's the only thing i didnt like about this movie.. 

i mean, her looks.. too oriental for me.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Who are the best Professional movie reviewers/critics in India ?



'The Week' magazine gives unbiased reviews of a few selected movies..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Who are the best Professional movie reviewers/critics in India ?



Rajeev Masand on CNN-IBN. His show "Now showing" airs every friday @10.27PM, Saturday 10.27AM

Anupama Chopra, her show is "Front Row with Anupama Chopra" airs on Star World

Komal Natha (Very goos analysis but bekaar review at most) Comes on etc.

Also, Review on Mumbai Mirror, every Saturday.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> 'The Week' magazine gives unbiased reviews of a few selected movies..





rhitwick said:


> Rajeev Masand on CNN-IBN. His show "Now showing" airs every friday @10.27PM, Saturday 10.27AM
> 
> Anupama Chopra, her show is "Front Row with Anupama Chopra" airs on Star World
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys !

Out of these , I watch Front row occasionally and I fully agree with rhitwick on Komal Nahtha (he reviews the films according to box office I think)
BTW, 10.27 thats an awkward timing 

EDIT : I saw the reviews on "Now Showing" on CNN-IBN and I have to say they were quite good . Also its 10.30 ....


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Out of these , I watch Front row occasionally and I fully agree with rhitwick on Komal Nahtha (he reviews the films according to box office I think)
> BTW, 10.27 thats an awkward timing
> 
> EDIT : I saw the reviews on "Now Showing" on CNN-IBN and I have to say they were quite good . Also its 10.30 ....


The show starts at 10.27PM. Believe me I'm a regular of this show for past 5 years. Don't get fooled by today episode. 10.27PM is the time.

And, Rajeev Masand gives 90% of the times unbiased reviews.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

watched
JOLLY LLB .
Good movie.

just one loop hole found : the judge at last says "Court Adjourned" while he should have said " Court Dismissed"


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a *V/H/S 2*?
I did not know!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2013)

Von Ryan's Express: Absolutely awesome movie. Must watch.
*i.imgur.com/8iOKJJf.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> There is a *V/H/S 2*?
> I did not know!



wut??



Tenida said:


> Von Ryan's Express: Absolutely awesome movie. Must watch.
> *i.imgur.com/8iOKJJf.jpg



damn.. i could find any torrrrrrrrs with good se-eds.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Who are the best Professional movie reviewers/critics in India ?



KRK - No.1 movie critic in India. If one doesn't follow him on twitter, he must stop using the internet.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

^i dont have twitter a/c.

should i surrender my broadband??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^i dont have twitter a/c.
> 
> should i surrender my broadband??



ASAP.. 
and "NO PIRATING" here.. JFYI


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2013)

*Compliance*

What I just saw today won't forget ever. IDK how to flush it out of system.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Saw the trailer once ...



Now You See Me:

Saw the movie just now. Keeps you interested till the end. Although, you would feel a little let down after the ending. Recommended!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ASAP..
> and "NO PIRATING" here.. JFYI



 



rhitwick said:


> *Compliance*
> 
> What I just saw today won't forget ever. IDK how to flush it out of system.



that bad??


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2013)

*Warm bodies - 10/10*

Excellent story and screenplay - gripping love story - nice acting - lots of heart-touching moments. R. and Julie literally lived their roles.
Though it's a zombie movie, i felt as am watching a real love story; Strictly recommended.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> that bad??


Its not 'bad', its just you need a special type of stomach to digest these things. 

*Now you see me 6.5/10*

Everything good about this movie can be seen in the trailer. What you haven't seen is the plot which is very thin and when explained would seem impossible. 
Give it a try.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> There is a *V/H/S 2*?
> I did not know!


yes..but I haven't seen any of it

rhitwick has got very good rating in icheckmovies


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> yes..but I haven't seen any of it


You are into horror movie, watch the first one. You would like it.



> rhitwick has got very good rating in icheckmovies


sam9s also got a good rating.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> You are into horror movie, watch the first one. You would like it.


I will  



rhitwick said:


> sam9s also got a good rating.


hah...I got my 1st Drama award  in it...was looking for Horror award.

anybody saw *Detour*?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2013)

Never knew about icheckmovies . Never knew about VHS2 . Gonna get them both !


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Never knew about icheckmovies . Never knew about VHS2 . Gonna get them both !


Have you seen "V/H/S" first part?

b/w part 2 released this week.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2013)

Have seen and liked V/H/S . Viewed upto 20 pages in icheckmovies , checked 134 movies


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Have seen and liked V/H/S . Viewed upto 20 pages in icheckmovies , checked 134 movies



Checked 260 movies in under 2 mins ...


----------



## quagmire (Jun 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Rajeev Masand on CNN-IBN. His show "Now showing" airs every friday @10.27PM, Saturday 10.27AM
> 
> Anupama Chopra, her show is "Front Row with Anupama Chopra" airs on Star World
> 
> ...



You watch ETC too..
He's a good critic but gets over excited about "big openings" and "housefull weekends".. A successful movie is a good movie in his opinion..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2013)

Anybody saw Upstream color ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Viewed upto 20 pages in icheckmovies , checked 134 movies





rajatGod512 said:


> Checked 260 movies in under 2 mins ...


hold your horses..don't just check movies do post in comments also (if u have some feedback for it)


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 8, 2013)

Nah i just wanted to see how much films i watched recently . And the number is amazing . Never really counted !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> hold your horses..don't just check movies do post in comments also (if u have some feedback for it)



I just imported my IMDB ratings ... nothing else .


----------



## a_medico (Jun 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Anybody saw Upstream color ?





a_medico said:


> *Upstream Color* - I didn't know what hit me after watching this. It had tinges of few David Lynch movies, Perfect Sense, Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind and Primer. And it turns out that this is the second movie of the director after Primer!
> 
> After reading the spoilers, I am able to decode it slowly. I couldnt decode Primer but I guess I am doing good on this one. This is not everybody's cup of tea. But a must watch for Primer fans.



@rhitwick - Yes. Compliance was sickening. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-post1861049.html?highlight=compliance#post1861049


----------



## quan chi (Jun 9, 2013)

*Aashiqui 2*
I really couldn't decide where to put this film in "must not.."or in this thread. At last i decided to let you guys decide.

The film is damn boring with no theme at at all. I think mahesh bhatt wanted to make a musical album but by mistake made this movie.I also wonder how many gallons of alcohol were used for this movie. Throughout the movie you will see our lead character who of course is a hit singer drinking and drinking and drinking......but why? er...may be because mahesh bhatt wanted to make a movie thats why.  


This movie may be a treat for all drunkards. If you get bored atleast you can play a guessing game on the brands of the liquor used.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2013)

a_medico said:


> @rhitwick - Yes. Compliance was sickening.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-post1861049.html?highlight=compliance#post1861049


I know, you were my source for this movie.

*Jolly L.L.B 6.5/10* (+1 grace mark)

A true blue court-room drama from bollywood. IDK, when was the last time I saw an original courtroom dram in hindi.

Saurabh Shukla was awesome!
Must watch...


----------



## a_medico (Jun 9, 2013)

quan chi said:


> *Aashiqui 2*
> I really couldn't decide where to put this film in "must not.."or in this thread. At last i decided to let you guys decide.
> 
> The film is damn boring with no theme at at all. I think mahesh bhatt wanted to make a musical album but by mistake made this movie.I also wonder how many gallons of alcohol were used for this movie. Throughout the movie you will see our lead character who of course is a hit singer drinking and drinking and drinking......but why? er...may be because mahesh bhatt wanted to make a movie thats why.
> ...



I liked the movie. Both the actors and songs were nice. Script too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2013)

a_medico said:


> I liked the movie. Both the actors and songs were nice. Script too.



I'm really curious to know why this is not "Abhimaan" remake?

*The Bay 6.5/10*

Another good "found footage' movie. Check it out.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I'm really curious to know why this is not "Abhimaan" remake?
> 
> *The Bay 6.5/10*
> 
> Another good "found footage' movie. Check it out.



The scene near the fountain where that man was lying was clearly one of the spookiest one.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 9, 2013)

a_medico said:


> I liked the movie. Both the actors and songs were nice. Script too.



I dont know why you liked the movie but if you have then its your choice.
For the script i would say it was just average. 



rhitwick said:


> I'm really curious to know why this is not "Abhimaan" remake?


Exactly i was going to say the same. The character of abhimaan was dipped in a tank filled with alcohol then a little bit of rockstar flavor was sprayed over it and you get this movie.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't watched Abhimaan but I know about it. And yes, I did get the feeling that it must be a similar movie to Abhimaan, while watching Ashiqui. Didn't prevent me from liking it. Even a tinge of Rockstar, I would say.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 9, 2013)

Abcd-8/10


----------



## Naveen.S (Jun 9, 2013)

Abhimaan's story is exactly opposite of Aashiqui 2. 
In Abhimaan, protagonist gets jealous with his wife's success. In Aashiqui 2, protagonist tries his best for success of his girlfriend.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 9, 2013)

Snyder Spree Begins 
Today Watched -* 300 - 7.5/10*
I almost laughed in some scenes in the early half hour of the movie because I have already watched Meet The Spartans .


Spoiler



*This Is TDF.*:Kicks:


----------



## Nipun (Jun 9, 2013)

All I know about movie "abhimaan" is that the songs are good.

Anyway, I watched Go Goa Gone yesterday and liked it. Any more such movies I should watch? Comedy/ZomCom? 

TIA.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

Now You See Me - 7/10 never got bored .. but they could have made it a little longer and added a backstory.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2013)

Watched After Earth. Good one time watch.
Reviewed: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1921398


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nipun said:


> All I know about movie "abhimaan" is that the songs are good.
> 
> Anyway, I watched Go Goa Gone yesterday and liked it. Any more such movies I should watch? Comedy/ZomCom?
> 
> TIA.


Zombieland (2009) - IMDb
Shaun of the Dead (2004) - IMDb
Warm Bodies (2013) - IMDb



Vyom said:


> Watched After Earth. Good one time watch.
> Reviewed: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1921398



Fine Review .


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

*The Host (2013)
*
*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjMwNDg1MTAzNV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNTk5ODI3OA@@._V1_SX214_.jpg
Dont go just by the IMDB rating guys,
its awesome..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> *The Host (2013)
> *
> *ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjMwNDg1MTAzNV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNTk5ODI3OA@@._V1_SX214_.jpg
> Dont go just by the IMDB rating guys,
> its awesome..



Saw the trailer with Retaliation , Didn't Like it . Maybe I will see it at some point though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Anyway, I watched Go Goa Gone yesterday and liked it. Any more such movies I should watch? Comedy/ZomCom?


ya GGG is nice movie...
capital of uganda...table of 14..kunal khemu is a gr8 comedy actor fits well


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ya GGG is nice movie...
> capital of uganda...table of 14..kunal khemu is a gr8 comedy actor fits well




"Remote tere zada saamne hai". 

Still waiting for suggestions.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Still waiting for suggestions.



This,



rajatGod512 said:


> Zombieland (2009) - IMDb
> Shaun of the Dead (2004) - IMDb
> Warm Bodies (2013) - IMDb


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeh Jawaani Hai Dewaani: 8.5/10

Ranbir-Deepika-Kalki are blistering. Awesome performance, good story, great camera work.

Deepika


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Yeh Jawaani Hai Dewaani: 8.5/10
> 
> Ranbir-Deepika-Kalki are blistering. Awesome performance, good story, great camera work.
> 
> Deepika


8.5 ... heard that its a hit movie but many of users find it dull


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> *The Host (2013)
> *
> *ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjMwNDg1MTAzNV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNTk5ODI3OA@@._V1_SX214_.jpg
> Dont go just by the IMDB rating guys,
> its awesome..



I saw it after having read the novel first. Liked the novel better. The duality does not lend itself properly to the visual medium.

----------------------

Atlas Shrugged : Part I
www.imdb.com/title/tt0480239/


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 8.5 ... heard that its a hit movie but many of users find it dull



me too. (found it dull ) it was a one time watch movie (that too ,if you are a fan of either of the actors..)
watched yesterday ..



sling-shot said:


> I saw it after having read the novel first. Liked the novel better. The duality does not lend itself properly to the visual medium.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...




i thought of reading the novel..
but then thought.. "chod na , movie dekh lete hain.." 
gotta read it now..
BTW, if i had read the novel before, it wouldn't have been better.. "poora story toh aise hi pata chal jaata hai" 



rajatGod512 said:


> Saw the trailer with Retaliation , Didn't Like it . Maybe I will see it at some point though.



dont wait buddy. its worth a watch..

for  *Jolly LLB*:  +1


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

A Good Day To Die Hard ---- 8/10
Buddha Willis still has to do all the badassery.


Spoiler



But Old is Gold


----------



## a_medico (Jun 10, 2013)

*ABCD* - Was avoiding this till someone compelled me to watch it. And it was surprisingly good in spite of bad acting and average direction. The chemistry, song and dance is the soul of the movie. I haven't watched Step-Up series and I believe this must be a copy with an Indian tadka. I enjoyed it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> dont wait buddy. its worth a watch..



How ? Is the bluray out ?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> This,



Sorry, overlooked.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

yup, :not sure:

but the DVD's is out, confirmed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> How ? Is the bluray out ?





mastercool8695 said:


> yup, :not sure:
> 
> but the DVD's is out, confirmed.



Jolly LLB -: Flipkart.com


----------



## jaleel (Jun 10, 2013)

I think this thread title need to be changed "movies i saw" from "Must watch movies", people already mixed up their posts with good movies and bad movies here.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 8.5 ... heard that its a hit movie but many of users find it dull



it IS a hit movie, going by the Box Office..

i have a certain weakness for Deepika Padukone, which forces me to rate her movies higher than normal,  

take Cocktail for ex. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEd it. especially DP.  

 Saif was  as usual


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2013)

*A Good Day to Die Hard* - 8/10

Badass


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Jolly LLB -: Flipkart.com



its about "the host"



jaleel said:


> I think this thread title need to be changed "movies i saw" from "Must watch movies", people already mixed up their posts with good movies and bad movies here.



who ?
i didn't come across any neutral or bad mention here.. 
all are good/very good mentions and that makes them must watch too.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone gone to the IMAX in Mumbai , I am going to Mumbai this week planning To see Man of Steel there , so if anyone has been there how big is the screen ? I see there are two Imax there which is better PVR or Big Cinemas ?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 11, 2013)

quan chi said:


> *Aashiqui 2*
> I really couldn't decide where to put this film in "must not.."or in this thread. At last i decided to let you guys decide.
> 
> The film is damn boring with no theme at at all. I think mahesh bhatt wanted to make a musical album but by mistake made this movie.I also wonder how many gallons of alcohol were used for this movie. Throughout the movie you will see our lead character who of course is a hit singer drinking and drinking and drinking......but why? er...may be because mahesh bhatt wanted to make a movie thats why.
> ...



Man.. this is what I wanted to say all the times since I watched movie..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 12, 2013)

21 and Over  9/10 
ROFL LMAO that movie is just LOL.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 12, 2013)

Hangover III is a must watch.. just lol since the beginning to the end..


----------



## suyash_123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just came home from FAST and Furious 6 ...

Only One word coming OUT My Mouth !!  AWESOME .

Some may compain that Car chase and all stuff of FnF francisee is going out ...

But if you Like High pace action Movies with Cars  : It for you ...

ANy way i like movie  :8 out of 10   ( 2 Points less as there was no element of surprise in Whole movie , it was completely predictable)


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2013)

*Muay Thai Chaiya 5.5/10*

Good fight scenes but sadly did not understand the story properly. Got a thai language movie with polish subs. English subs did not work. Watched only fight sequences.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 12, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Has anyone gone to the IMAX in Mumbai , I am going to Mumbai this week planning To see Man of Steel there , so if anyone has been there how big is the screen ? I see there are two Imax there which is better PVR or Big Cinemas ?



I see most of my movies there..its brilliant...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2013)

Go goa gone... Forgot to mention one great conversation that uses all the short forms, even local ones, that was a very well written bit

Watched Jannat 2, OMG! and Loot. Dont ask. J2 and loot are must not watch, but omg! was too good. Will appeal to theists and atheists! Never gets preachy, very thought provoking and funny at the same time. Liked the distinction between god fearing and god loving in the end. Must watch.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Go goa gone... Forgot to mention one great conversation that uses all the short forms, even local ones, that was a very well written bit
> 
> Watched Jannat 2, OMG! and Loot. Dont ask. J2 and loot are must not watch, but omg! was too good. Will appeal to theists and atheists! Never gets preachy, very thought provoking and funny at the same time. Liked the distinction between god fearing and god loving in the end. Must watch.



I agree with OMG! part , its a must watch .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 14, 2013)

*Theevram *- 7/10
Theevram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Soodhu Kavvum* - 8.5/10
Comedy of Errors
Soodhu Kavvum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 14, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Soodhu Kavvum* - 8.5/10
> Comedy of Errors
> Soodhu Kavvum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Heard good things about the movie. Watched it in theater?

Watched half the movie *Ek Thi Daayan.* Was good. Surprisingly this movie didn't work at box office.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Heard good things about the movie. Watched it in theater?


Nopes 

Ek Thi Daayan was good upto interval . Climax is lol .


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2013)

*The Hunger Games (2012)*

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjA4NDg3NzYxMF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNTgyNzkyNw@@._V1_SX214_.jpg

IMO, a must watch..
i didn't read the novels though 
142 minutes of awsomeness..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2013)

*Man of Steel 6/10*

Zack Snyder is Rohit Shetty of Hollywood. Did not care about story, blowing up things doesn't make a good movie. If I may...Die Hard 4 showed more destruction than this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Man of Steel 6/10*
> 
> Zack Snyder is Rohit Shetty of Hollywood. Did not care about story, blowing up things doesn't make a good movie. If I may...Die Hard 4 showed more destruction than this.



I know right, those super powerful beings should have fought with match sticks and kisses instead of fighting like real gods, damn Snyder!! 

On the serious note, I wait and hope to see a single negative review that either makes good points, or not be too nostalgic that its not similar to the original superman, and more importantly, not being too influenced by those lame reviews on RT.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I know right, those super powerful beings should have fought with match sticks and kisses instead of fighting like real gods, damn Snyder!!


I'm think I'm getting slow now-a-days. What did you mean again?



> On the serious note, I wait and hope to see a single negative review that either makes good points, or not be too nostalgic that its not similar to the original superman, and more importantly, not being too influenced by those lame reviews on RT.


My comment was totally unbiased and based on what I saw on screen. I never watch movies reading their reviews (I do that after watching the movie, just to match if my thoughts are matching with the experts)
And yes, nostalgia deducted 4 points here. I read the comics and this is not how it starts.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

Good to know that, please post the full review in the reviews section 



rhitwick said:


> I'm think I'm getting slow now-a-days. What did you mean again?



Sarcasm, about your destruction complaint


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2013)

Watched* Before sunrise*. 
Good movie, but i felt very slow. Especially when they blabber about things in order to continue the conversation.

Yet to watch the sequels.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2013)

Man of Steel - 7/10, saw it in 3D  

Movie was good enough, but I think the Studio should have given more freedom to the writers,  battles were good, but as I saw it in 3D it lost thrill. 

for Hans Zimmer 10/10..

EDIT: 
Faora-Ul


----------



## varun004 (Jun 15, 2013)

this movie will blow your mind
Adam's apples(2005)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Man of Steel - 7/10, saw it in 3D



I'm sure the movie's 8.695/10. Yea, 3D f8cks up the movies.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2013)

Man of steel-7/10

The first half was dragged and boring, go watch the movie only for the CLIMAX
wasnt as good as expected


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The first half was dragged and boring, go watch the movie only for the CLIMAX



You're THE first guy I'm hearing say this. Everyone said 2nd half was kinda awkward. Everyone wanted more of the 1st half. Nobody wanted the climax the way it is. Dayum. Gotta see this myself.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You're THE first guy I'm hearing say this. Everyone said 2nd half was kinda awkward. Everyone wanted more of the 1st half. Nobody wanted the climax the way it is. Dayum. Gotta see this myself.



Actually Many people felt that 1st half was okay,I would give the first half 7.5/10 and the 2nd half a 8.5/10

Well yeah the end of the 1st half was good


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Man of steel-7/10
> 
> *The first half was dragged and boring*, go watch the movie only for the CLIMAX
> wasnt as good as expected


just like King Kong


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2013)

I watched Man of Steel today and really liked it though I found it a bit lengthier. But if they are going to build a trilogy or a sequel, I guess that is understandable.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Actually Many people felt that 1st half was okay,I would give the first half 7.5/10 and the 2nd half a 8.5/10
> 
> Well yeah the end of the 1st half was good



Weird, that's the only part both critics and general audiences are agreeing on, that the first half is great, russel crowe


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2013)

The first half was good, but some parts made it "boring"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The first half was good, but some parts made it "boring"



Which parts?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Good to know that, please post the full review in the reviews section


No, I won't. The movie has not impressed me enough to write a full review.



> Sarcasm, about your destruction complaint


I'll come to this later.

My few observations:-

-->Nonlinear story telling. This is a 'origin' movie. Why fck that up? What is the reason of a flashback?
-->Extended drama showing how Crypton dies. May be Russel Crow made that happen.
-->The action did not feel like fight of two super beings. 

And, at cyborg47's comment,
Superman is the first movie that I saw where the helicopter crashed but did not blow up. 
And, we see destruction of many buildings but not a bridge! 

That is why I told Die Hard 4 had much more destruction.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> My few observations:-
> 
> -->Nonlinear story telling. This is a 'origin' movie. Why fck that up? What is the reason of a flashback?
> -->Extended drama showing how Crypton dies. May be Russel Crow made that happen.
> -->The action did not feel like fight of two super beings.



First, its Krpton, not Crypton 

Most of them sound like opinions, but I'll answer anyway.

-->Why not? Its the film maker's choice, you can criticize how its executed, but not the choice they made.
If they go for a linear story telling, it will be yet another same boring superhero origin movie. Good thing they went for the Batman Begins structure. Placing the flash backs only when they are required, and not wasting time with the linear narrative. Imagine how awkward all of it will look if the flashbacks sequences were placed chronologically, you'll keep asking yourself, why are they showing all of this.

-->Why not? It explains why Kal-El is important, that he is a natural born which leads to the codex with the natural kryptonian dna, explains what kind of character Zod is, what his motives are. If the film makers thought like you, we would have had a Superman movie that starts out with a subtext explaining everything about the characters, and ending with Sups winning against Zod.

-->Your opinion, but still, care to elaborate what an actual fight between two super powered aliens would look like?



rhitwick said:


> And, at cyborg47's comment,
> Superman is the first movie that I saw where the helicopter crashed but did not blow up.



Not sure if you're being serious or just sarcastic 
There's no rule that the helicopters should blow up just because they crashed landed. I feel so awkward answering this question, lol.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> And, at cyborg47's comment,
> Superman is the first movie that I saw where the helicopter crashed but did not blow up.



Avengers, much?


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 15, 2013)

Is "the social network" a must watch  ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Is "the social network" a must watch  ?



Yup, no doubt about that 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Avengers, much?



And green lantern...I'll keep naming them slowly 

Apparently, according to Rhitwick's physics laws, any contact a flying vehicle makes with ground, it shall explode


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Apparently, according to Rhitwick's physics laws, any contact a flying vehicle makes with ground, it shall explode



Bollywood.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dont you guys think there should be a list of the must watch movies ?
many movies suggested by the Digitians just get lost in the different pages..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Bollywood.



Nah..It was hollywood first, Bollywood just followed them, like they do it every time


----------



## quan chi (Jun 15, 2013)

rhitwick i have not seen the man of steel therefore i wont say anything on the movie but your "helicopter crashing" question is really something even which i didnt get. Have you forgotten black hawk down. Does the helicopters there blow up? Lol excuse me if i couldn't get you properly but this question of yours is really funny.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

quan chi said:


> rhitwick i have not seen the man of steel therefore i wont say anything on the movie but your "helicopter crashing" question is really something even which i didnt get. Have you forgotten black hawk down. Does the helicopters there blow up? Lol excuse me if i couldn't get you properly but this question of yours is really funny.



I loved that line though, had a few laughs too, thanks to him


----------



## icebags (Jun 15, 2013)

MoS : 7.5/10

movie is good enough for me, full of action shots , flying,smashing heavy cars and buildings, and they always remind me of dbz -> in fact the scenes where our steelman powering up *emoticoner.com/files/emoticons/smiley_faces/goku-s-smiley-face.gif, aliens jumping on fighter planes and tearing them apart, people throwing each others through buildings, flying with shockwaves while breaking sound barrier - all reasons were there for me to get super excited, and may be the filmmakers were fan of dbz too i don't really know.

apart from that, the flashback story line was pretty cool, even though they could be somewhat less random for the sake of a better storyline (-ve marking here) and finally..... YAY, there is a superman movie that has less lois lane - clerk kent romance  and on top of that with a different flavor of actual elements of story, to actually make us feel its not a remake  of just another superman movie., putting them all together, was pretty enjoyable experience .

ps. i kinda sympathize the krypton gen. he had a dream, too bad he could not think out a better way of fulfilling it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2013)

That lack of silly Clark and Lois romance is the first thing I was happy about.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2013)

Guys. You're all turning this thread to a "Mos discussion thread".


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 15, 2013)

what the **** people, use spoilers 
god damn it~!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> MoS : 7.5/10
> 
> *movie is good enough for me, full of action shots , flying,smashing heavy cars and buildings, and they always remind me of dbz -> in fact the scenes where our steelman powering up *emoticoner.com/files/emoticons/smiley_faces/goku-s-smiley-face.gif, aliens jumping on fighter planes and tearing them apart, people throwing each others through buildings, flying with shockwaves while breaking sound barrier *- all reasons were there for me to get super excited, and may be the filmmakers were fan of dbz too i don't really know.
> 
> ...



I am watching this film for sure.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2013)

That was a little bit sarcasm and more of a demand. Come on guys, everything is blowing up in the movie what is the use of keeping one helicopter intact!


----------



## icebags (Jun 16, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> And, at cyborg47's comment,
> Superman is the first movie that I saw where the helicopter crashed but did not blow up.
> And, we see destruction of many buildings but not a bridge!
> 
> That is why I told Die Hard 4 had much more destruction.


ummm to tell about that, helicopters don't really have that much of a reason to bow up, unless carrying explosives and those explosives blow up or the engine tank is ignited. they don't use highly combustible jet fuels, but more like kerosene stuff, so it takes time to blow up even if the tank is on fire.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 16, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> That was a little bit sarcasm and more of a demand. Come on guys, *everything is blowing up in the moviewhat is the use of keeping one helicopter intact!*


Most probably to tell people that its not directed by Michael Bay!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 16, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Most probably to tell people that its not directed by Michael Bay!



If it was directed by Micheal bay the Helicopter would have transformed.And the film would be called......
Man of Steel in Pacific Rim.


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> If it was directed by Micheal bay the Helicopter would have transformed.And the film would be called......
> Man of Steel in Pacific Rim.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 16, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That lack of silly Clark and Lois romance is the first thing I was happy about.



Totally agree with that there was no romance i i didnt expected the kiss at that moment ...it was awful..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2013)

*Ek Thi Dayan 5.5/10*

Too long and laughable climax. First half is good though.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Nopes
> 
> Ek Thi Daayan was good upto interval . Climax is lol .





rhitwick said:


> *Ek Thi Dayan 5.5/10*
> 
> Too long and laughable climax. First half is good though.



Agree with both of you here. 
Not surprising that the movie didn't work at the box office.



Nipun said:


> All I know about movie "abhimaan" is that the songs are good.
> 
> Anyway, I watched Go Goa Gone yesterday and liked it. Any more such movies I should watch? Comedy/ZomCom?
> 
> TIA.



Abhimaan's good thing is not just songs the whole movie in itself is good and is based on true story.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 16, 2013)

*The Men Who Stare At Goats* - 7/10

black humour .


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2013)

*Man of steel 9/10*  gr8 sfx zack snyder style.....loved it


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

*Man Of Steel - 8/10.*

Watched the movie today at inox BBSR in 3D. Went with cilus and his office mates. 
The flashback is shown brilliantly and way better than the 1978 movie. Things make more sense here,why krypton was destroyed and why kal-el was different from the other kryptonians.
The simple up-bringing isn't enough to justify Superman's unbiased, strong willed and incorruptible decisions. The movie has brilliantly showcased these aspects.

The fighting sequences are astounding and justify the $225 million budget. Henry Cavill has played his part meticulously and arguably is the best man to don the cape and costume.
He has the spark and genuinely showcases his talents. His portrayal of MoS matches all the aspects shown in the comic books. Miles ahead than Brandon Routh's depiction. I won't compare with Christopher Reeve coz this is a more modern day depiction of Superman along with " Truth & Justice In The American Way".

Some parts had loop holes, but the overall origins plot is highly believable. The VFX and stunt sequences are one of the best in a Hollywood Movie. Superman's strength can be judged actually, in the way those effects had been done. The sense of scale was great too.

Will post a review in movie review thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2013)

*Sinister (2012) - 7.5/10*
excellent movie..horror is good,lots of scary moments must watch


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Sinister (2012) - 7.5/10*
> excellent movie..horror is good,lots of scary moments must watch



Watched the movie some 3-4 months back. Your rating is definitely justified.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got back from Man of Steel, it wasn't IMAX(booked the tickets for tuesday for it), but on a normal local screen.


Loved it, I'd give an 8.5/10 

Henry Cavill is Superman, no doubt it, I liked him better than Reeve. Cast was all great, loved Costner's performance but his death was kinda lame, it wasn't bad, but they could have done it in a better way. 

The script was pretty great, and I absolutely had no problem with the pacing, which a lot of people are complaining about. Hey, Batman Begins' and TDK's pacing felt awkward too, lot of people complained about the quick cuts, but just get used to it. Humor was great, not too much like the marvel films do, but perfect for its tone.

The best part for me wasn't the Superhero aspect of it (not that it wasn't good, it was done in an extremely fresh way), but the Sci-fi aspect of it. Props to Snyder and his team for fleshing out the krypton world so well, the whole world and its technology felt very believable, absolutely loved it. You will definitely get the 'Close encounters of Third kind' kind of experience sometimes. Its all a treat for the Sci fi folks.

If Snyder is going to work on the sequel, the first thing he'll need to fix are the over the top action sequences, especially the ones starting from the world engine sequence, and Superman's fight against one of them was really weird, felt extremely disjointed. Slow it down Snyder. The smallville fight was way more enjoyable. 

Over all, they started with a solid foundation for the sequels or DCU. 

Going to watch it for the second time on IMAX 3D on tuesday


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 17, 2013)

Man of Steel - 8.6/10. Amazing, is what this is. Go watch it! I want it to gross >$700 mil!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I want it to gross >$700 mil!



I hope it does. But reviews look like they're gonna do a lot of damage


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I hope it does. But reviews look like they're gonna do a lot of damage



*looks at The Hobbit*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *looks at The Hobbit*



Hobbit is different, its coming off of from the success of Lord of the Rings, which was a huge success not only at the box office but with the critics too. So it was kinda obvious that Hobbit would make it to the billion. Man of Steel on the other hand...is coming off of from Superman Returns(the lol movie  ). Lets see, I hope it makes enough money to warrant a sequel and launches the DCU. What's important now, is how much the movie makes worldwide, the world loves iron man now, making it difficult for sups


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Watched the movie some 3-4 months back. Your rating is definitely justified.



yeah...ending was surprising but it became predictable after the extended cut tape


----------



## digitfan (Jun 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Just got back from Man of Steel, it wasn't IMAX(booked the tickets for tuesday for it), but on a normal local screen.
> 
> Fans and general audiences would love it, that doesn't mean its dumb like transformers, ignore the haters, trolls, and especially *those so called intellectuals* who just cannot keep their critic side of them shut, enjoy the movie ffs.
> Going to watch it for the second time on IMAX 3D on tuesday


So you mean to say ico and rhitwick are "trolls" and "so called intellectuals" and they should enjoy the movie for F's sake?
where as NVIDIAGeek or any other guys whoever rated the movie above 7 are not "trolls".

So i take it the movie is not for intelligent trolls. Its only for dumb posters. Am i correct?


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2013)

digitfan said:


> So you mean to say ico and rhitwick are "trolls" and "so called intellectuals" and they should enjoy the movie for F's sake?



I guess, you're in the middle..


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Man of Steel* - 6.8~7/10

Actors: Henry, Amy, Russell, Diane, Kevin, Michael
Actors did a solid job, Henry arguably the best to be Superman. he fits nicely in superman's role
Diance and Kevin did a great job, quotes of Kevin were really EPIC, this is a big plus for me 
Im disappointed with Amy and Michael; Amy was dull in this movie dont know why, she just lacked energy..
About Michael, the evil and rage part were missing. He wasnt a Villain in this.. 

Directing: Zack Snyder
I liked 300 and Watchmen, nothing against this guy but he missed to hit the bulls eye for Man of Steel.
It lacked the "Hope" part every much! 
This movie wasn't driving like TDK series to go for "right path" or "do Good deeds"
I agree with rhitwick here, The fight scenes were not intense , like the way in 300
In fighting scene, Superman destroying buildings, petrol pumps, etc and not thinking of the people 
The way Superman killed Zod was just lame, they could've end him in a fighting scene..
But few Fighting scenes were really nice, that of Sups and Zod or Faora and Superman was just incredible

Screenplay and Story telling: David Goyer
Loved the flashbacks 
Story telling was brilliant
I mean, I'm sups fan followed his past movies and read comics. But I was with my friends which were not sups fan; so the overall background of how was kryption planet, how it ended and how he took a leap of faith, etc
Last kissing scene and conversation could have been handled better ~!

Score: Hans Zimmer
Not good..
Hans is my fav music producer but Man of Steel's score was not impressive, except the World Engine sound.
When you think of TDK or Inception, you can hmm the score of it in mind, for Man of Steel  you cant!

Dont watch Man of Steel in 3D, hardly anything worth as movie was shot originally with normal cameras not in 3D
Overall it was good watch i gave 6.8 to it but due to actors and screenplay i want to give 7 too..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2013)

digitfan said:


> So you mean to say ico and rhitwick are "trolls" and "so called intellectuals" and they should enjoy the movie for F's sake?
> where as NVIDIAGeek or any other guys whoever rated the movie above 7 are not "trolls".
> 
> So i take it the movie is not for intelligent trolls. Its only for dumb posters. Am i correct?



Oops, sorry, that was the review I posted on IMDB. Ton of trolls, 'so called intellectuals' over there, I was addressing them. Should have removed it while posting it here but I was too sleepy by then(came back from the midnight show).
But I'll let it stay anyway, coz I'm yet to see a review over here that actually sounds like review than a purely personal opinion, you know...judging the movie by its own merits..rather than being too clouded by their pre-conceived notion of what or how a fictional character should be like. Some examples....Superman doesn't kill, Superman should always be smiling, Superman should wear undies over the suit, no curl, Lois knows Superman/Clark, no humor(seriously, MoS has just as much as TDK-T had) and the list keeps going on, how do you expect me to take these kind of reviews seriously?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2013)

*YJHD 5.5/10*
Not sure how this movie is such a big hit. Except for the music and some performances and some moments I don't find anything exceptional about this movie.


----------



## Neo (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Will Hunting. 9/10
watch it now. Thank me later.


----------



## digitfan (Jun 18, 2013)

^^I think most of us here has watched it already. Therefore no need to thank you.



cyborg47 said:


> Some examples....Superman doesn't kill,



But this is correct isn't it superman should not kill. Otherwise whats super in him?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2013)

digitfan said:


> But this is correct isn't it superman should not kill. Otherwise whats super in him?



Yup, true. Then tell me, why does Superman decide not to kill? Where does that rule originate from?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi All

I am back from US and the first thing I wanted to do after a day of rest was to crank up my Home theater with some high quality action packed movie. I chose *A Good day to Die hard a.k.a Die hard 5* ..... i am a hard fan of this franchise, and even the worst of the series (Die hard 3), which for me was fun to watch i had some expectations from this (even though with worst ratings on IMDB ...) and boy was I disappointing, this clearly IS the worst of the series, infact so bad it should not be even belong to the series at all.
I love action movies, and John Maclane is one of my fav action all time character, and this movie ruined it from all sides. Plot is practically non existent and John's thrust into Russia is so forced, that you loose respect right from start, with no back ground what so ever  and in no scene his character is linked with his previous installments, (except may be when John's son at the end actually mentions the fact that his name is actually John McClane Jr. not Jake ( in Die Hard (1988) his kids are named Lucy and John Jr.)  which was a key trait and cleverly posted in all his previous squeals.
But I would not blame Bruce Willis for this, he still is John Maclane, with his same picturesque style and weathered-out cynicism in his eyes, which I (and most of us) just love. No he did his part, it was the writes that gave him nothing this time to perform, no memorable one liners, wittiness (that is essentially the trail of Maclane) nothing. His character was just flat

Then comes the villain, which for every action movie has to have a visual impact, this movie had 3 I guess and non were even remotely close to what we had in earlier movies. (Gruber Brothers, Thomas Gabrial all had an impact and were a pleasure to watch).

To end and just to salvage the immense love for this series, the opening car chase scene was action packed, and certainly had a couple of "Oh! ****!!!" moments, sadly the rest of the movie was just tad boring and point less.

With *Die hardest* announced for 2015, I just seriously hope its good enough to bring back the love for this series which we fans have ....

*5/10* for this one.

*Next in line is definitely man of steel this weekend .... and then waiting eagerly for World War Z*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 18, 2013)

pratik385 said:
			
		

> About Michael, the evil and rage part were missing. He wasnt a Villain in this..


Everyone praised Zod for his kinda anti-hero feels.



			
				pratik385 said:
			
		

> In fighting scene, Superman destroying buildings, petrol pumps, etc and not thinking of the people


He loved his mother, an enemy got hold of his mother and threatened to kill her and it was Supes first time in that situation. I don't think he cares for anybody just yet 'cause he's new to these things in the movie.



			
				pratik385 said:
			
		

> The way Superman killed Zod was just lame, they could've end him in a fighting scene..



This was intense, not slo-mo-swinging-swords intense. The dilemma of Supes was brought out greatly.



			
				pratik385 said:
			
		

> Score: Hans Zimmer
> Not good..
> Hans is my fav music producer but Man of Steel's score was not impressive, except the World Engine sound.
> When you think of TDK or Inception, you can hmm the score of it in mind, for Man of Steel  you cant!



Please tell me how this is not great. For me, this track was almost of addicting as "Why Do We Fall?" and "Like Dog Chasing Cars".

[youtube]rtEkqSif5IQ[/youtube]



digitfan said:


> ^^I think most of us here has watched it already. Therefore no need to thank you.



You seem irritated...



digitfan said:


> But this is correct isn't it superman should not kill. Otherwise whats super in him?



He does kill, just not in the mainstream comic timeline that most of the people know. He kills the way he did in the movie in Alan Moore's Superman. He didn't have no choice, it was Zod or the innocent civilians. And he also regretted it. If you couldn't see the repentance he had, the way he screamed, tear in his eyes, IDK what to say anymore.



pratik385 said:


> *Man of Steel* - 6.8~7/10


Finally, to each his own.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 18, 2013)

*Man Of Steel* -- 9/10
Go watch it in  a Multiplex,IMAX 3D if possible. 
The Action in this film is epic,The visuals are also amazing.
This is the best origin film ever


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2013)

Watched fukrey not good plot but the movie wasnt really made for plot.It was supposed to make laugh out loud you..Really loved the hilarious moment and was bang on and there were some pjs too which i saw first tym in bollywood which made us laugh.I would say the best actor would go to college watchman for his up-bihari hindi mix and english when you never expected him to say..choocha was hilarious too..and bholi punjaban role was done well this movie has some of the best funny moment you cant stop yourself to lol..and you will come out laughing out of theatres plot at end was not good mixed up first half was best and middle half had some moments too...
so rating 6.5/10...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Go watch it in  a Multiplex,IMAX *3D* if possible.



Finally someone who suggests 3D. Looking at how many people who were against it, I started to wonder if they even understand what it means. I was almost convinced that the 3D sucked balls before I saw the movie, thanks to those lame-as$ reviews(never gonna trust them again, ever!), and add to the fact that how dark the movie already was which convinced me even more. But to my surprise, it was perfection, I'm not saying this as a fanboy, I usually oppose the post conversion(Pixar's Brave, the 3D almost destroyed the movie) but Zack nailed it with this one. What makes it even more special, is that fact that it never acts as a disadvantage, the glasses tends to make the movies darker than they are, but its almost negligible in Man of Steel. Say what you want to about the script, the movie was beautiful, Zack proved he's an artist.

Here's some info people, 3D in a movie doesn't mean that objects should show up on your face(it can get annoying if its used too much), it can be the opposite too, acting like a window into a separate world, that's exactly what Avatar changed. Star Trek ID, and Man of Steel, both were post converted, yet they looked absolutely phenomenal on the big screen. It all depends on how well its made. As for now, Man of Steel is highly recommended on IMAX 3D 


Meanwhile..enjoy this soundtrack, gets totally awesome at 2:00 

[youtube]VTdHU4bMeSI[/youtube]


----------



## a_medico (Jun 18, 2013)

*The art of getting by* - It was alright. _The perks of being a wallflower_ was better.




sam9s said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am back from US and the first thing I wanted to do after a day of rest was to crank up my Home theater with some high quality action packed movie. I chose A Good day to Die hard a.k.a Die hard 5 ..... i am a .....



Sam bhai, where are the spoiler tags? 

Welcome back. We missed you. By the way, waha se Hindustan kaisa nazar aata hai?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 18, 2013)

21 & over - 7/10...nice timepass adult movie about a med student partying on his 21st bday which goes wrong...worth watching it once


----------



## ksagar7up (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys .....
I just watched
*"We Steal Secrets: The Story of WikiLeaks"*

We Steal Secrets: The Story of WikiLeaks (2013) - IMDb

Documentary-Film about the Founder of the WikiLeaks "Jullian Assange"
and his journey of his Idea of making world more transparent by releasing
the truths and secret documents which are having Labelled as Top Secret
and Restrained to Public Access....

Though the film in its title says that wikileaks steals the secrets by means of
phishing, hacking or any other unethical ways, Barring all these allegations
made in this film Wikileaks has issued a long and Illustrative Article on its websites 
which clears all the facts and questions arose in this film...

*the link for that script-Cum-article is here*
Annotated Transcript of "We Steal Secrets" by Alex Gibney

All the footage and interviews seen in the film are real. I would have enjoyed more if
it has concentrated more on the impact of Leakin the Secret Info abt US than
his personal Life controversies.....

I recommend to watch this movie at least 1 time....Im sure u'll enjoy it ....

I think we need this kinda person in our country...watsay
*I wud rate this movie for abt 6/10.......*



Ronnie11 said:


> 21 & over - 7/10...nice timepass adult movie about a med student partying on his 21st bday which goes wrong...worth watching it once



I agree wid u but I've seen a movie I think Project X.....quite on the similar lines of 21 & over
wat a movie man,,, really ggrrrr8 teen movie abt a boy
who is loser and throw a party which attracts thoussand of ppl to attend the party and ...thats a heelll of a party ...
Eventually wind up Burnin his house down,,,, really enjoyed it ,,,
And both of thse movies r produced by Todd Phillip i guess the producer of Hangover,....Im not really 100% sure...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2013)

Project x is just epic!! for youngsters like me..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> 21 & over - 7/10...nice timepass adult movie about a med student partying on his 21st bday which goes wrong...worth watching it once


It's similar to Project X. 

BTW Folks
Any movie like Project X or Hangover?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2013)

Just realised validity of old q in this thread... Why diff awards for best movie and best director. Believed it was for production house efforts and directors efforts, but checking back on filmfare awards, it's totally senseless. 
Znmd, 3 idiots, jodhaa akbar, taare zameen par, rdb, black and kmg have all won both. When a movie has not won both, each has been nominated in the other category, and which movie got which award seems random. Barfi, Dabanng, veer zaara best movies and kahani, my name is khan, hum tum best directors. Lol.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 19, 2013)

Liked Man of Steel. Could have cut some unnecessary scenes to bring the length down. Also the director seemed to be interested in showing off much destruction cg  in action sequences.


----------



## ksagar7up (Jun 19, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Just realised validity of old q in this thread... Why diff awards for best movie and best director. Believed it was for production house efforts and directors efforts, but checking back on filmfare awards, it's totally senseless.
> Znmd, 3 idiots, jodhaa akbar, taare zameen par, rdb, black and kmg have all won both. When a movie has not won both, each has been nominated in the other category, and which movie got which award seems random. Barfi, Dabanng, veer zaara best movies and kahani, my name is khan, hum tum best directors. Lol.




I used to watch Hindi Movie Award shows....but not anymore...
the same old crap SRK comes with his hands in the air and sings DDLJ songs and makes cheap jokes,,,
Im sick of this ...Instead i wud watch any reruns of old tv series....
BTW many of our beloved actors objected that the awards are fixed and whoever shows up in the award ceremony
gets the award,,, exept Uday Chopra and Jacki Bhagnnaaaani....lol


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Also the director seemed to interested in showing off much destruction cg  in action sequences.



He's probably tired of making Superman lifting cars and saving kittens from the trees


----------



## ksagar7up (Jun 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Here's some info people, 3D in a movie doesn't mean that objects should show up on your face(it can get annoying if its used too much), it can be the opposite too, acting like a window into a separate world, that's exactly what Avatar changed. Star Trek ID, and Man of Steel, both were post converted, yet they looked absolutely phenomenal on the big screen. It all depends on how well its made. As for now, Man of Steel is highly recommended on IMAX 3D



I totally agree with you,, I mean I've seen som ppl sayin that they didn't find much use
of 3d glasses coz It wasn't "Full 3d movie"  we shud get Full paisa wassool of 3d movie...
and each and every object shud come and sit on our pupils ....LOL
I mean come on man....how much of paisa wud u wassoool out of it...


----------



## sam9s (Jun 19, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *The art of getting by* - It was alright. _The perks of being a wallflower_ was better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chalo kisi ne to yaad kiya, iis thread ke eak regular member ko ......  .... Hindustan to mere dost har jagah se sunehra hi nazar aata hai ....... east or west India is the best. I miss it like anything every-time I go abroad ......

Coming to spoiler... there is nothing to get spoiled in the movie ......lol .... kidding ..... Bhai there is nothing in the movie to be excited about or to look forward to. There is no spoiler what so ever in the description, trust me. If you just want to have some fun with your Home theater woofer, get this flick, else its a total forgettable piece of crap.

Booked Man of Steel for this sat, so looking forward to that, will have my take on this for sure .......

Regards
Sammy


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2013)

Seeing lot of people posting supporting new take on Superman.

Let me put how it was for me taking an example.

I take the example of a Kishore Kumar song...ummm..."Pyaar manga hai tumhi se"?

Now this is an old song and very popular one (and my fav too) this symbolizes comic book Superman and old Superman movies.

Now, someone took this song, put some more beats, remixed it with raps, even added a guitar solo of 2 minutes. And then played back the new version in full volume.
He claimed that the song is now perfect, has got such modern touch, new technology, new sound even a rap telling about the song in between the song. He also claims that the song is better now as the romantic, mushy mushy approach is totally removed from it which made it a stud.

Now, me and few others) being oldie loved the old song in its original format and this remake is a let down for us. We felt that the new song is lacking its soul now. We are being thrashed by the remake lovers that we should open our eyes and try to like the remake in its own form. Well, but I can't, I simply can't. This remake version of the song did not touch me enough to like it or remember it or ponder upon it later.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Seeing lot of people posting supporting new take on Superman.
> 
> Let me put how it was for me taking an example.
> 
> ...



You know what I had thought about Superman 1978 the first time I saw the movie? I was heart broken, that they took my all time favorite comic book character from 1940s, the first superhero of all time, who can leap over tall buildings and then suddenly in 1978, they made him fly like a goof in the air, that's wrong, they are messing with our favorite character. Its like taking a classic song and adding remixes and making it stylized to its time. Why is Clark Kent a reporter? He wasn't a reporter in my favorite original comics, he was just a strong man in blue suit, red undies and a red cape. Look at what they have done in 1978, they made him so slim unlike the George Reeves' version, he looked like a man with big muscles, that's how superman should be. Instead, these film makers have taken my beloved character, made him act like a goof in disguise. They even *made him turn back time by going around the earth*, Superman never did that in the original, he was a classic. */S*

On the serious note, sorry to blow your bubble, but Superman in the 1978 version isn't the be all and end all version. Its a comic book character created almost 40 years before the movie was made. There were radio shows, tv shows(with numerous actors having played the characters), comic books. So Superman 1978, is only one of the versions of it. Technically speaking, Superman in the 1978 version is not supposed to fly, he wasn't supposed to have a disguise just because he can bang Lois, he never gives up his powers just to get married giving up his responsibilities over the humans. And most important of them all *He would never kill Zod and smile like its Christmas, or Lois would punch Ursa into the pit...that's pure murder.*...that's how warming, and light hearted Reeve's Superman was 

The sad thing is, that you narrow minded people(no offence, but I had to say this after reading your classic song remixed example, don't report me  ) will never realize, is that they're fiction, and comics in particular, which have to be kept updated with time. The characters that worked in 1940 will never work in 1980s, and the ones worked in the 80s will never work in 2000s, Superman Returns tried that, failed miserably, it had the warmth, the light heartedness of the original, and what has it got back from the audience? only backlash. Your example about the songs being remixed apply very well to Superman Returns. You don't mess with the classics, instead, you create something that pushes the *idea* of the classics. Man of Steel takes nothing from Superman 1978, it only takes the character from all the comics, does the best it can to give us a Superman for 2013, just like Donner did in 1978. They are all interpretations, none of them are original, except for the original comics itself


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2013)

So, you are saying "Man of Steel" is another version of "Superman". 
I've not read much 'different' version of comics but I know a little about Spiderman. So, its like "Spiderman" and "Amazing Spiderman"?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> So, you are saying "Man of Steel" is another version of "Superman".



Yup, is it.



rhitwick said:


> I've not read much 'different' version of comics but I know a little about Spiderman. So, its like "Spiderman" and "Amazing Spiderman"?



You can say that, yeah.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2013)

I still don't like the new version


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I still don't like the new version



This sounds better, rather than "its not like the donner movies " when the makers were trying their best to stray away from 1978 version 

EDIT - Just FYI, its not a remake, more of a re-imagination. Superman Returns was a remake/sequel.

Its kinda like how people criticized Batman Begins for not having the gothic look that 1989 version had. Their fanboyism is nice to know, but they just cannot imagine the possibilities by re-imagining the characters. Hence, narrow minded


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

Spoiler






cyborg47 said:


> You know what I had thought about Superman 1978 the first time I saw the movie? I was heart broken, that they took my all time favorite comic book character from 1940s, the first superhero of all time, who can leap over tall buildings and then suddenly in 1978, they made him fly like a goof in the air, that's wrong, they are messing with our favorite character. Its like taking a classic song and adding remixes and making it stylized to its time. Why is Clark Kent a reporter? He wasn't a reporter in my favorite original comics, he was just a strong man in blue suit, red undies and a red cape. Look at what they have done in 1978, they made him so slim unlike the George Reeves' version, he looked like a man with big muscles, that's how superman should be. Instead, these film makers have taken my beloved character, made him act like a goof in disguise. They even *made him turn back time by going around the earth*, Superman never did that in the original, he was a classic. */S*
> 
> On the serious note, sorry to blow your bubble, but Superman in the 1978 version isn't the be all and end all version. Its a comic book character created almost 40 years before the movie was made. There were radio shows, tv shows(with numerous actors having played the characters), comic books. So Superman 1978, is only one of the versions of it. Technically speaking, Superman in the 1978 version is not supposed to fly, he wasn't supposed to have a disguise just because he can bang Lois, he never gives up his powers just to get married giving up his responsibilities over the humans.
> 
> The sad thing you narrow minded people(no offence, but I had to say this after reading your classic song remixed example, don't report me  ) will never realize, is that they're fiction, and comics in particular, which have to be kept updated with time. The characters that worked in 1940 will never work in 1980s, and the ones worked in the 80s will never work in 2000s, Superman Returns tried that, failed miserably, it had the warmth, the light heartedness of the original, and what has it got back from the audience? only backlash. Your example about the songs being remixed apply very well to Superman Returns. You don't mess with the classics, instead, you create something that pushes the *idea* of the classics. Man of Steel takes nothing from Superman 1978, it only takes the character from all the comics, does the best it can to give us a Superman for 2013, just like Donner did in 1978. They are all interpretations, none of them are original, except for the original comics itself






This....

Its explained in great fashion and i don't think there's a better way to put things down than the above.
Characters need to be refreshed or given a fresh take to move along in time. More like an evolutionary process that applies everywhere.

The story could have been a bit deeper, but its in the right direction this time. The necessary changes made to the overall script, were indeed necessary.
The idea of lois not recognizing clark in the original was also a goofed up idea. Glad that it has been fixed here.

I wonder how, if people loved the batman trilogy, even though it deviated from the comics story line by a mile, still love it but not this one. For example, bane's depiction in TDR, is way different than how it was potrayed in the comics and anime. But people still loved it and all the fresh ideas. The same is happening with man of steel and the fact is that, it doesn't deviate that much relatively. So why complain here?

People should be glad that they ditched the 1978 idea for good and moved on. It would have looked completely out of place now if they hadn't.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

Faora: "Evolution always wins"


----------



## sam9s (Jun 19, 2013)

I am with *cyborg47 *on this, thought I have yet to see, superman 2013, but I have seen 1976 version and i hated it like anything, infact Superman returns was better for me. Again I am no comic book fan and the only comics I have read and enjoyed are TinTin and Archie ..... so I cannot compare to how exactly superman was portrayed in them, but I definitely agree with the fact that characters and their portrayal have to evolve with time, keeping their basic ingredients intact. Perfect example was startrek reboot. I am a huge fan of the original series, but still loved the reboot, why coz they somehow did manage to have that character evolution which was reminiscent of current gen/era, keeping the basic traits and qualities of those intact, adding top notch special effects and design with a commendable plot and we got a total winner. 

Hope superman 2013 does not disappoint.


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2013)

*I am legend - 9/10

*At last, i watched this movie last week and felt why i missed this movie till. 
Will smith, as always the awesome actor blending perfectly with his roles.

He's like the lone man on the planet, and he brilliantly portrayed the feeling of what one will do, if there's none to converse, especially when he's interacting with his dog Sam..
CGI effects of how Newyork will look like, when none to care. 

Though i felt there are some loopholes.

- The story says "Krippin virus" outbreak happened on 2009, and most of the humanity would've wiped by atleast by 2010. But in 2012, Robert (Will smith) is freely roaming on his Ford-cars wherever he want to be without worrying about Petrol/Gasoline. He got that much fuel  ?
- And he powers his house by generators, then again the question on fuel.
- If Darkseekers are mindless, shouldn't they eat their own community to thrive?

Apart from these minor errors, that i've able to find, it's a must watch. 
But i dislike the way, the movie ended. And yeah, i watched the Alternative ending on Youtube..


----------



## ksagar7up (Jun 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *I am legend - 9/10
> But i dislike the way, the movie ended. And yeah, i watched the Alternative ending on Youtube.. *


*

Cud u give us the link pls???*


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Just google for "i am legend alternate ending".


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

Atomised(2006)-7.5
language - german
rated for 18 and above


----------



## Ricky (Jun 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *I am legend - 9/10
> 
> *At last, i watched this movie last week and felt why i missed this movie till.
> Will smith, as always the awesome actor blending perfectly with his roles.
> ...



I have watched both endings and it was kinda OK movie, it will keep you glued to your seats and for that 7/10 .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Seeing lot of people posting supporting new take on Superman.
> 
> Let me put how it was for me taking an example.
> 
> ...



oh ho


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

boogie nights(1997)-8/10
rated M


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> oh ho



ikr..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 19, 2013)

rhitwick, I urge you to go watch MoS again with a free optimistic mind. You'll love (or at the least, like) it. The soundtrack gave my goosebumps as did Superman's first flight.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> rhitwick, I urge you to go watch MoS again with a free optimistic mind. You'll love (or at the least, like) it. The soundtrack gave my goosebumps as did Superman's first flight.



I don't think so. He is hallucinated by Christopher Reeve's smile


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I don't think so. He is hallucinated by Christopher Reeve's smile



BTW, I noticed one weird thing today on my second viewing, that during 



Spoiler



the World engine's gravity beam scene, if you look (observe) carefully, when he rises up against the gravity, he looks very much like Chris Reeve. IDK if this was a homage or something, but he definitely looked a lot like him.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Garden State - 6.5/10*

Must watch for "Natalie Portman" fans.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BTW, I noticed one weird thing today on my second viewing, that during
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard that from a lot of people, I didn't notice anything like that. May be I will this time


----------



## icebags (Jun 19, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> rhitwick, I urge you to go watch MoS again with a free optimistic mind. You'll love (or at the least, like) it. The soundtrack gave my goosebumps as did Superman's first flight.



yes, rhitwickbabu, give it another go, since the first pass did not do much well. and this time watch in 2d at some mplex with good screen


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2013)

shaun of the dead: 6.5/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Man Of Steel 9/10 *. My Second Favorite CBM Of all time . I liked almost everything in the movie , I just had problems with the pacing of the first half (some quick cuts) otherwise I think everything else was great . Good to see the Wayne and LexCorp logos , the action was also superb and I also loved the Sci-Fi aspect of the movie.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Good to see the Wayne and LexCorp logos.



IDK if it's just me or something but when I saw Wayne Corp. logo, I kinda felt Batman's THE boss. You know, doesn't talk too much, keeps everything to himself, I like it.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Man Of Steel 9/10 *. My Second Favorite CBM Of all time . I liked almost everything in the movie , I just had problems with the pacing of the first half (some quick cuts) otherwise I think everything else was great . Good to see the Wayne and LexCorp logos , the action was also superb and I also loved the Sci-Fi aspect of the movie.



I saw the lexcorp logo but where was the wayne one?? I guess i missed it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I saw the lexcorp logo but where was the wayne one?? I guess i missed it.



During the final fight, Zod and Sups go into the space and crash onto a satellite, manufactured by...........WAYNE INDUSTRIES


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Scent of a woman - 8/10 (this is'nt a porno )

Language : English
Genre: Drama

I saw the movie just to know why Al-Pacino got an Oscar for Best actor in the year 1993.. He was extraordinary as a blind-retired army officer and no wonder he deserves that award..


----------



## quark004 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spoorloos(1988) - 7.8/10
mystery, thriller.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> During the final fight, Zod and Sups go into the space and crash onto a satellite, manufactured by...........WAYNE INDUSTRIES



saw the LexCorp logo on the trailers, but missed the Wayne Ind. logo... :\


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2013)

[youtube]8U9SUj6DihU[/youtube]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2013)

The Wayne Enterprises Logo was on a satellite (when Sup and Zod take their battle out to space), there was a big W Logo and in small letters the name Wayne Enterprise , it can go unnoticed because everything is going too fast in that scene , I was looking for it that is why I think I found it. Also , the 2nd Lexcorp logo was in the truck that blew up in the sup and zod battle near the end of the movie. 

I found this on youtube :


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 21, 2013)

*We bought a Zoo*- 7.5/10

Loved it 
Lead actors and little girl have done a great job.
A simple and sweet story!
This movie is underrated so dont go by reviewers
@a_medico - do watch it!

*Eagerly waiting for This is the end and Pacific Rim..*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2013)

^Watched it ! Sweet Movie ... and ScarJo 

Who here has a 2D screening of Man of steel in their city ? When 3d-madness started I loved it , but now I am hating it to the core , not one decent 3D scene in 3 back-to-back movies.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Watched it ! Sweet Movie ... and ScarJo
> 
> Who here has a 2D screening of Man of steel in their city ? *When 3d-madness started I loved it , but now I am hating it to the core , not one decent 3D scene in 3 back-to-back movies*.



3D is being forced down our throats by greedy multiplex owners.Not a single 2D show of MoS in my Area


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Who here has a 2D screening of Man of steel in their city ? When 3d-madness started I loved it , but now I am hating it to the core , not one decent 3D scene in 3 back-to-back movies.



Just one multiplex in my city, and most of the local theaters.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 21, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> Watched fukrey not good plot but the movie wasnt really made for plot.It was supposed to make laugh out loud you..Really loved the hilarious moment and was bang on and there were some pjs too which i saw first tym in bollywood which made us laugh.I would say the best actor would go to college watchman for his up-bihari hindi mix and english when you never expected him to say..choocha was hilarious too..and bholi punjaban role was done well this movie has some of the best funny moment you cant stop yourself to lol..and you will come out laughing out of theatres plot at end was not good mixed up first half was best and middle half had some moments too...
> so rating 6.5/10...



Is this a good watch with family or has some cheap vulgar jokes etc?


----------



## a_medico (Jun 21, 2013)

@pratik Noted. Thanks.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone seen world war z ?. Any good?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2013)

*World War Z 6/10*

Good suspense, good special effects, short movie.

And,
Why this movie is sequel to *"Go Goa Gone"*
1>They accept that the virus is originated in India!
2>The zombie controlling realization is even stupider than "Go Goa Gone" !


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 22, 2013)

World War Z - 7/10 
Another zombie movie with more chaos and special effects but less thrilling.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2013)

Go goa gone was prolly consistent with world war z because they read the book. The rules were not explicitly mentioned, but the chars figure them out one by one (in go goa gone).


----------



## icebags (Jun 22, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> World War Z - 7/10
> Another zombie movie with more chaos and special effects but less thrilling.


^did not u just over rate it then ?


----------



## Anish (Jun 22, 2013)

The insider - 8.5/10.   A must watch


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^did not u just over rate it then ?



I expected a 8+


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2013)

*City of God* - 8/10

City of God (2011 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Dinner for Schmucks* - 8.5/10

Great Comedy


----------



## d3p (Jun 23, 2013)

*Noukadubi* - 9/10

TBH, this is my First Bengali Movie & Never expected such kind of a drama or thoughts developed inside the minds of Rabindranath Tagore..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> *Noukadubi* - 9/10
> 
> TBH, this is my First Bengali Movie & Never expected such kind of a drama or thoughts developed inside the minds of Rabindranath Tagore..


Dude, Rabindranath wrote very complex novels. "Chokher Bali", "Chaturanga" are two I've read. And each deals with complex human relationship. Take 'chaturanga', here three guys fall for one girl and the novel is written from each one's point-of-view! 
I was mind blown!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2013)

*The Dark Hours (2005) - 7.5/10*
Damn good movie...and brain fcuk too...horror + thriller 
do watch it guys..but why it is in Sci-Fi in imdb


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 23, 2013)

Watched ranjhana -  dhanush, sonam kapoor starer - 7.5/10
First half is interesting and stays true to the plot, second half derails a bit but still overall an enjoyable film


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Watched ranjhana -  dhanush, sonam kapoor starer - 7.5/10
> First half is interesting and stays true to the plot, second half derails a bit but still overall an enjoyable film


How is Dhanush's performance?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 23, 2013)

MOS - 8/10..Solid action packed movie although overblown sometimes but really good movie...worth watching it again and again..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> MOS - 8/10..Solid action packed movie although overblown sometimes but really good movie...*worth watching it again and again.. *



True DAT !


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Act of Valor (2012)
*imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1591479/

A very good movie!. CoD fans will like it!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 24, 2013)

*Man OF Steel* ....so my take, not that it counts much, but will share .......... first I must bring what rhitwick said, and cannot understand how this movie did not, stay close to Superman comics and cartoon series, now I have admitted, I have not read superman comics, but I have seen couple of superman cartoons and movies of the cureent gen, and my first reaction after the first fight sequence that came after first half break was, its exactly choreographed as was in the animated movie. The chaos, the super speed, the clutter, mess all was very reminiscent of the Superman cartoon. Though this for me might not necessarily be the worthiness to rate it, but its still close. 

Characterization is the biggest virtue for this movie, the first complete first half is just dedicated to build the character and provide the much needed background for a Superman reboot. The movie is super serious, infact too serious at points for its own good, there was only a handful of (infact only one I remember, when Clark is handcuffed and taken in to custody) light moment. Avengers (a clear comparison) had much more humor than MOS, and this for me clearly went in favor of Avengers.
Action was top class, had to be, it was the pivot of this super hero presentation, and as I said was very closely cheoreographed, to have that animation like chaos and clutter. How ever I still missed that Awe Struck!!!! moment, I was expecting, (Avengers had quite a couple of them, infact SuperMan Returns, had one as well (infact the only one action sequence). 

I love how they did not bring "SuperMan" phrase in the entire movie and the only time it was brought was in a very light way somewhere in the middle, which added to the seriousness of the movie.

Music was epic, had that magnitude which was needed, no wonder it was done by Hans Zimmer. The only time I was blazed by music in a movie prior to MOS was *Tron:Legacy*, which is BTW is my all time fav background score in a movie, after Terminator.

Over all the movie landed true to my expectations, but was not something that blew me of the grid ... ...... Sequel is on its way ..... let see.
*6.8/10* for this


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 24, 2013)

*Spy Game* - 9/10


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> How is Dhanush's performance?



Awesome  filled with energy and charm, frankly had doubts how the chemistry between him and sonam will work out till i watched the movie


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 24, 2013)

Monster's University-9/10
Guys go watch this movie.Another brilliant movie by Pixar.Just watched it today.


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

*@sam9s *- That's the second neutral review on MoS after rhitwick, and clearly written backed by the facts.
MoS fanboys are on their way, to this thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *@sam9s *- That's the second neutral review on MoS after rhitwick, and clearly written backed by the facts.
> MoS fanboys are on their way, to this thread.



Really? nobody gave a crap about it till now, except for you. There's no need to deliberately start a flame war.


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Really? nobody gave a crap about it till now, except for you. There's no need to deliberately start a flame war.


Oh. Are you a MoS fanboy, coz you gave a crap.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 24, 2013)

Watched 'Evil Dead'...6/10...its too gory but some scenes are horrifying....though I liked the original one better


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh. Are you a MoS fanboy, coz you gave a crap.



Lemme repeat, *nobody gave a crap about the negative reviews until now* What's wrong with asking someone why they didn't like it? Are people like giving death threats or something? Sam9s is first guy on this thread who actually wrote an average scored review instead of being hell bent in comparing the movie to the original. Don't try and start a flame war for silly reasons.


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Lemme repeat, *nobody gave a crap about the negative reviews until now* What's wrong with asking someone why they didn't like it? Are people like giving death threats or something? Sam9s is first guy on this thread who actually wrote an average scored review instead of being hell bent in comparing the movie to the original. *Don't try and start a flame war for silly reasons*.


I didn't said he gave negative review, its NEUTRAL. BTW, Am i inviting people to start a war here? I don't even said anything negative in my comment. Its you who is exaggerating.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I don't even said anything negative in my comment.



I wonder what this is...



> MoS fanboys are on their way, to this thread.



oh silly me, its not negative at all!! /s


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I wonder what this is...


Oh. You got that negative? I didn't find any!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Oh. You got that negative? I didn't find any!



Aww..acting smart eh? Its blatantly obvious the line was nothing but flamebait. Nobody was showing any sort of fanboy attitude towards the negative reviews, they just questioned them. What's so wrong about that?


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

If i counter again, it will just go on like a circle. I will end it here.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> If i counter again, it will just go on like a circle. I will end it here.



Good.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah, I know how I sound when I defend SRK!


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'Evil Dead'...6/10...its too gory but some scenes are horrifying....though I liked the original one better



OMG i never knew there is a Evil Dead 2013


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Ah, I know how I sound when I defend SRK!



At least people weren't blindly rating 10s for MoS 
Most of the positive reviews were quite open on the flaws


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Ah, I know how I sound when I defend SRK!


*i.imgur.com/Psrolaz.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Ah, I know how I sound when I defend SRK!



like a mother defending her child 



abhidev said:


> Watched 'Evil Dead'...6/10...its too gory but some scenes are horrifying....though I liked the original one better



it is not under comedy genre in imdb?


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> it is not under comedy genre in imdb?


It's very gory - for example a girl splits her own tongue into two with a knife!!


----------



## jasku (Jun 25, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *Man OF Steel* ....so my take, not that it counts much, but will share .......... first I must bring what rhitwick said, and cannot understand how this movie did not, stay close to Superman comics and cartoon series, now I have admitted, I have not read superman comics, but I have seen couple of superman cartoons and movies of the cureent gen, and my first reaction after the first fight sequence that came after first half break was, its exactly choreographed as was in the animated movie. The chaos, the super speed, the clutter, mess all was very reminiscent of the Superman cartoon. Though this for me might not necessarily be the worthiness to rate it, but its still close.
> 
> Characterization is the biggest virtue for this movie, the first complete first half is just dedicated to build the character and provide the much needed background for a Superman reboot. The movie is super serious, infact too serious at points for its own good, there was only a handful of (infact only one I remember, when Clark is handcuffed and taken in to custody) light moment. Avengers (a clear comparison) had much more humor than MOS, and this for me clearly went in favor of Avengers.
> Action was top class, had to be, it was the pivot of this super hero presentation, and as I said was very closely cheoreographed, to have that animation like chaos and clutter. How ever I still missed that Awe Struck!!!! moment, I was expecting, (Avengers had quite a couple of them, infact SuperMan Returns, had one as well (infact the only one action sequence).
> ...



Very well summed up, I have to agree!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2013)

Shaitan - 8.5/10

Nautanki Saala!!! - 8/10

Epic movies, each one. Must watch if you haven't already.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 26, 2013)

*No Country For Old Men* - 8/10

*Snatch* - 9/10


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 26, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *No Country For Old Men* - 8/10
> 
> 
> *Snatch* - 9/10


@ No Country for old men
I remember a year back, i started watching this movie but left out due to its slowness..
Its in the queue since then on!!

@Snatch
Seen this n number of times, Statham should act in these kind of movies..


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Snatch* - 9/10





pratik385 said:


> @Snatch
> Seen this n number of times, Statham should act in these kind of movies..



Watch Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998) - IMDb if not already watched


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've but Snatch is Snatch \m/
Dags?, oohhh.. yes i like dogs


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> I've but Snatch is Snatch \m/
> Dags?, oohhh.. yes i like dogs



Dags!!!  .. gotta watch it again


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Watch Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998) - IMDb if not already watched



Next in the list


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Toy Story 2 9/10*

Funny Thing:


Spoiler



No! Buzz I am your Father .... What ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2013)

rajatgod512 said:


> funny thing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



noooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo!!





Spoiler



I Laughed so hard , lol


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Jun 27, 2013)

Snatch
Trainspotting
Lock stock and two smoking barrels

If u havent seen one of above 3, then do it asap. If you havent seen two, you got a lot to catch up. if u by chance missed all 3, die.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2013)

I think, I should die then


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I think, I should die then



Me too .


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Snatch
> Trainspotting
> Lock stock and two smoking barrels
> 
> If u havent seen one of above 3, then do it asap. If you havent seen two, you got a lot to catch up. if u by chance missed all 3, die.



I didn't like trainspotting due the heavy drug theme


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ghanchakkar 5.5/10*

The trailer had a notion that it might be inspired by "Blue Streak" and the whole movie is an attempt to prove that this is not a remake (FYI: previous remake was "Chor Machaye Shor")

It starts well, then picks up speed, raises your curiosity and then just puts ice cold water on your head. Total KLPD!

Imran Hasmi does a very good job. He's proving that he can act and I'm giving him this certificate. Vidya Balan has executed an average role. The role demanded her to be over the top actor and she did it good. My point being, this role does not require Vidya...I would choose Sahana Goswami for this one. And I can't believe Rajesh Sharma over acting! He's such a fine actor but it seemed most of the time he was unconvinced what he was doing and why?

Editing is the worst part of this movie. This had to be a 90 to 100 minutes movie but they stretched it to 130 minutes.

Then comes plot, which is total sh1t. After half an hour into the movie the story stops proceeding. At times few subplots are developed and then they are dumped like illegal child of a 16 yr old girl. 

Then the most bogus scene is the climax. I'm going to mention it here. Please be warned its a definite spoiler, read at your own risk.




Spoiler



I warned you!



Spoiler



It was 1.30AM in the night. Sanjay(Imran's name in movie) gets on train to meet his wife's kidnappers. After at around 1 hr of fight (1 hr screen time) he gets a call from his mom asking him if he had his dinner! So it was 2.30AM in the night and his mom was calling as if its an everyday event! Well, in the movie his mom does call him everyday but not this late. If he had not got that call, he (and we) would have never known what happened to the money! This plot twist is totally unconvincing to me due to the timing only.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 28, 2013)

*Django Unchained* - 9/10


----------



## quan chi (Jun 29, 2013)

*Toy story*

I had missed this movie. Good movie indeed!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Ghanchakkar 5.5/10*
> 
> The trailer had a notion that it might be inspired by "Blue Streak" and the whole movie is an attempt to prove that this is not a remake (FYI: previous remake was "Chor Machaye Shor")
> 
> ...



I can understand your feeling..  certainly a flawed movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2013)

*The Adjustment Bureau* ..... To begin with this a love story and I do not like love stories, specially those which are melodramatic .. (I have my reasons ..  ), but this was totally, entirely something different, which hooked me right from the begining .....
I will put the plot in my own version ........ *We cannot control fate and our destiny, but its believed somebody does, what if we came across those forces that makes those judgmental calls in our lives that defines our destiny, in each and every step, decision we take* .......and then we realize those forces have different plans, specially if we are head over heals in love with someone........
how do you make that right, how do you fight your fate/destiny .........

I just loved the concept and its execution, specially the execution, yes as is there with every movie this also had its cetain plot hols and yes as is with almost every movie, you got to suspend your belief, but despite of that, I really enjoyed this movie ... and the way it was executed ....... *6.8/10*


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2013)

Ghanchakar-A good nice comedy movie,Spoilt by the climax 



rhitwick said:


> *Ghanchakkar 5.5/10*
> 
> The trailer had a notion that it might be inspired by "Blue Streak" and the whole movie is an attempt to prove that this is not a remake (FYI: previous remake was "Chor Machaye Shor")
> 
> ...



Yup,the climax was totally bakwas



Spoiler



They simply poped up a suspense on his wife,and in the end killed it by making him forget everything
Some parts were left loose


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Olympus Has Fallen 6/10 *(Barely making to this thread /It could be a must-not watch for many)

Keep your mind off kind of movie , with some action , *BAD* CGI , plot holes , and average acting-directing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Olympus Has Fallen 6/10 *(Barely making to this thread /It could be a must-not watch for many)
> 
> Keep your mind off kind of movie , with some action , *BAD* CGI , plot holes , and average acting-directing.



yify?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> yify?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2013)

Stallone, Arnold and Reese


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2013)

^^ err.. caviezel  .. but I get the reference


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 30, 2013)

Any news on avatar2?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 30, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Any news on avatar2?



Still on course for a 2015 release...shooting is expected to begin from late 2013 or early 2014


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 30, 2013)

finally saw blade runner ..... not very sure why its so critically acclaimed. I mean the idea, the cinematography and acting is pretty good. But I never really connected to the movie


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2013)

^I was bored by that movie, closed it halfway.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> finally saw blade runner ..... not very sure why its so critically acclaimed. I mean the idea, the cinematography and acting is pretty good. But I never really connected to the movie



To really enjoy the movie , you will have to go back to 1982 and watch .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Any news on avatar2?



Yeah , that it wont gross as high as the first one. ...


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 30, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I didn't like trainspotting due the heavy drug theme



That was the point of the movie.
And you should watch Breaking Bad.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yeah , that it wont gross as high as the first one. ...



I'm sure it will.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2013)

*Raanjhanaa 8/10*

Full review posted here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-2.html#post1951244


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm sure it will.



I dont think so .


----------



## sam9s (Jun 30, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> finally saw blade runner ..... not very sure why its so critically acclaimed. I mean the idea, the cinematography and acting is pretty good. But I never really connected to the movie






rhitwick said:


> ^I was bored by that movie, closed it halfway.



Atleast this movie I agree with rhitwick. Even I could not understand what was so good about the movie. I got so bored with it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont think so .



Why is that?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2013)

*The Hunger Games*: very good acting by Jennifer Lawrence. okayish story and good direction. camera work could have been better. *7/10*

*Marley and Me*: Simply an amazing movie. Well directed, with a strong story. must watch for every animal lover. *8.5/10*


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 1, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Stallone, Arnold and Reese



when its going to release?


Any news about expandable 3


----------



## R2K (Jul 1, 2013)

21 and over.
Well kinda like hangover but with younger cast.
Storyline is stupid but there are some LOL scenes throughout the movie


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> Any news about expandable 3


Expendables 3


----------



## amjath (Jul 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Expendables 3



Exactly expendables 2 was nothing but gun fires, blasts, body falling everywhere, blood thats it nothing special


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2013)

*Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006) - 8/10*

 extremely hilarious movie....Cohen is gr8 actor for comedy even Dictator was excellent 
supporting actor "Azamat" is good too


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 1, 2013)

@^ 
welcome to the Club \m/
you are late 
that cheese scene ahahahah! 

its really LOL movie same as Planes Trains and Automobile!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> that cheese scene ahahahah!



which cheese scene?


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 1, 2013)

@ Zang 



Spoiler



1.
Borat: My wife make this cheese.
Bob Barr: It's very nice.
Borat: She make it from milk from her tits.
*Bob Barr's face*

2. This is Natalya. [kisses her passionately] She is my sister. She is number four prostitute in all of Kazakhstan. [Natalya holds up her trophy] Nice!

3. When he carry his **** in carrybag

these 3 momemts were LMAO


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

^^oh yeah....

also


Spoiler



azamat refreshing his face near a pond & borat is standing nearby .....


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *The Adjustment Bureau* ..... To begin with this a love story and I do not like love stories, specially those which are melodramatic .. (I have my reasons ..  ), but this was totally, entirely something different, which hooked me right from the begining .....
> I will put the plot in my own version ........ *We cannot control fate and our destiny, but its believed somebody does, what if we came across those forces that makes those judgmental calls in our lives that defines our destiny, in each and every step, decision we take* .......and then we realize those forces have different plans, specially if we are head over heals in love with someone........
> how do you make that right, how do you fight your fate/destiny .........
> 
> I just loved the concept and its execution, specially the execution, yes as is there with every movie this also had its cetain plot hols and yes as is with almost every movie, you got to suspend your belief, but despite of that, I really enjoyed this movie ... and the way it was executed ....... *6.8/10*



Finished watching the movie just now at the time of posting this.  I read your post and decided to watch it asap. Well the concept was in the same lines as that of "The Matrix" but completely polar opposite. The movie abstracts the "People" except for their motives and plans. The concept appeared a bit dramatic especially in the 2nd half. The movie actually doesn't describe how everything works. It just shows that they work, how they're intended to be by the "People". Matt Damon has done a fine job in his role. Emily Blunt looked gorgeous and was decent in her role too. I wished they could have shown more on the "working", but it was a pure love story in the end. Nevertheless, its a *7/10* from me.




Spoiler



Harry wasn't the chairman right??


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2013)

*The Others 6.5/10*
The twist at the end was good.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 2, 2013)

I watched 3 -4 movies past 2 weeks 

1.	Superman : man of Steel: 7/10 : I like the visual effects and story but it does not have Dark Knight series magic in it . it is is pretty soon to comment on series as it is 1st movie itself . But the movie is just ok ok.

2.	Hunger Games : 7.5 / 10 :  I already watched Condemned (similar type of movie)  , so the concept was not new to me . the acting of the characters was nice but the story was poorly lead . It was not having that Punch which is required in such kind of movie. Any way good timepass

3.	Jolly LLB : 6/10 :  it is based on  Sanjay Nanda case of Bmw hit and run case (killed people on footpath), I like the movie as it was something new to see and tell you abt the case indirectly, but I think the movie was stretched too much and the songs do not fit  in places.. but it was good one.

4.	Premium Rush : 8.5 /10   :  1st thing is I like this new concept . the direction was pretty awesome, but still story was not that good. But the movie was successful in keeping the pace and trill all way till end . Must watch  movie 

5.	Man with Iron Fist :  3 /10 :  boring movie , nonstop stupid action , lots of stupid br#thel Scenes, such a waste of time , movie is just Gold heist , man-made of Brass (batista /wwe), cowboy and Lots of Kung fu  scene.
6.


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

^ When i watched Hunger games, i suddenly felt it was like western-edition of "Battle Royale" movie..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2013)

I didnt liked Hunger games .... Not one BIT !


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I didnt liked Hunger games .... Not one BIT !



Watch The Starving Games then. It releases on October this year


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 2, 2013)

Saw Hunger Games sometime in the last month I think.  
5/10 from me.

Like suyash_123 said, same concept as "Condemned". With all the hype the movie had, I was expecting a bit more.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 4, 2013)

Watched *Safety Not Guaranteed (2012)* - 7.5/10 Good Light Hearted Film with a mix of sci-fi and romance. Good way to spent 1 and a half hour.

P.S. - I liked Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2013)

Dead man down - 5.5/10
slow and dragging, climax saves the movie

Chinese Zodiac - 8/10 
JC's effort and -2 because of poor graphics and screenplay


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2013)

spring breakers 2012 - 7/10...At first i didn't know what to make of this movie...couldn't make much sense out of it but as i kept watching i kept liking it more and more...The movie is quite slow though and that itself may put people off(although some  other scenes might just make up for it ) but i liked the way it was executed..loved the tracks in the movie too..for a change it made me like that britney track..not much in plot but still watchable...


----------



## n_iceman (Jul 6, 2013)

.. ^^slow movie, not much plot, liked the execution! 
Doesn't sound very... Er... Convincing


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2013)

*Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels - 10/10


*​That Ending !


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> I watched 3 -4 movies past 2 weeks
> 
> 1.	Superman : man of Steel: 7/10 : I like the visual effects and story but it does not have Dark Knight series magic in it . it is is pretty soon to comment on series as it is 1st movie itself . But the movie is just ok ok.
> 
> ...



the second part of Hunger Games is due for Release in August I think.
awesome movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2013)

Hunger Games was a sh!tty movie .




*Revolver* - 8.5/10

Brainfkked


----------



## roh15 (Jul 6, 2013)

Any movies like "21"...???

Just love the gifted intelligence...<3


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 7, 2013)

The Next Three Days (2010)
*imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1458175/
A very good movie!


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Taken - 8/10*
I was late to the party!
*Side Effects - 7.5/10*
A psychological thriller set in psychiatric medical field.
*Eastern Promises - 7.5/10*
A good crime thriller about the russian mafia in london.


----------



## amjath (Jul 7, 2013)

*Wreck it Ralph* - 10/10 
Awesome creativity with stunning visualization, brought back my memories.
Screw you academy awards, screw you for choosing *Brave *instead of this


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2013)

*Despicable Me -2 --> 7.5/10* fultoo paisa vasool...minions were the highlight


----------



## Ricky (Jul 7, 2013)

Just watched Evil Dead 2013 , 
I had watched its previous franchises in childhood, one thing I remembered was that those were one of the favourite horror flicks till date, however, Evil Dead 2013 was something OKish .. nothing special about it. 

I will give 6/10 .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> *Despicable Me -2 --> 7.5/10* fultoo paisa vasool...minions were the highlight



Minions spin-off movie next year


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2013)

^ You mean a Stand-alone movie like "Puss in boots"?


----------



## amjath (Jul 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ You mean a Stand-alone movie like "Puss in boots"?



Yep, prequel to despicable me 2010
Minions (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ You mean a Stand-alone movie like "Puss in boots"?



It will be story of the minions and not Gru and his family .

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3d/Minions_poster.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2013)

The more I watch Ted, the more I love it. May be the reason is that I have extreme fascination for teddies since childhood.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 9, 2013)

*LA Confidential - 8/10*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

*Luv Shuv,Chicken Khurana (2012) - 7/10*
Nice movie...


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 9, 2013)

lol look like Bollywood is running out of movie names


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> The more I watch Ted, the more I love it. May be the reason is that I have extreme fascination for teddies since childhood.



Did u even notice the beautiful Mila Kunis


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Minions spin-off movie next year



Ohhh wow... That would be a gr8 watch


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 10, 2013)

*The Perks Of Being A Wallflower - 7.5/10*


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2013)

White House Down, 5/10 , one time watch


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Luv Shuv,Chicken Khurana (2012) - 7/10*
> Nice movie...





pratik385 said:


> lol look like Bollywood is running out of movie names



I read it as "Chicken Kuruma"


----------



## quan chi (Jul 10, 2013)

*Himmatwala 2013*
Maybe because i saw it after reading the reviews and expecting nothing. Even though paresh rawal did one of his worst acting in this movie trying to imitate kader khan.I still think its better than the old one.
I saw both the himmatwala old & new back to back & i liked the new one. The new one tried to remove the flaws of the old one but stumbled due to improper direction and some bad scripts. Leaving it hanging somewhere in between gunda and the original film. But its better than movies like khiladi 786, houseful etc.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2013)

*The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey -10/10*
Stunning, Beautiful, extraordinary Visuals. I regret that I missed it on cinemas


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> *The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey -10/10*
> Stunning, Beautiful, extraordinary Visuals. I regret that I missed it on cinemas



Woah 10/10 :shocked:
It has beautiful visuals but it dint had that magic which LOTR has 
I was disappointed, lets see how sequel goes...

will they show how Sauron came to power, details about 4 rings and the second age war between Dark Lord Sauron and Gondor when Isildur cuts off finger with ring?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 10, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Woah 10/10 :shocked:
> It has beautiful visuals but it dint had that magic which LOTR has
> I was disappointed, lets see how sequel goes...


I was a lil dissapointed too.



pratik385 said:


> second age war between Dark Lord Sauron and Gondor when Isildur cuts off finger with ring?



What ? That happened ages before the Hobbit Trilogy is set ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2013)

Watch *The Garden of Words* by Makoto Shinkai (director). It is an animated short feature film.

Genre: Romance, growing up
Languages available: Japanese, English (Japanese audio with English subtitles is the most easily available one, although an English dub does exist)

I love it because it is a very well crafted story that really justifies the title. It is amazing for what it achieves in less than an hour.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Did u even notice the beautiful Mila Kunis



How can I miss drooling her?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2013)

*Despicable Me 2 6.5/10*

Either I'm getting old for animation movies or this really a flat movie. This is like "Taken 2" where a spin off is offered just to cash its previous success.
The animation is top notch though, minions makes you chuckle at times. But this is really really for kids who could be innocent enough to laugh on any shiny and bright colored objects to fall.

*Hitchcock 8/20*

A movie on the making of "*Psycho*"!
Along with making of the film this very well shows Hitchcock's life, thinking and struggle.

Anthony Hopkins just make you believe that you are watching the Master himself; brilliant acting, more brilliant make up and an weird accent (I doubt if Hitchcock actually had such accent) makes him steal every scene he's in.

And, I must name Helen Mirren here who acted as Alma, Hitchcock's wife. She's a brilliant actor. She might be only perfect actor in the whole movie who not for even one moment gave you a lesser shot...she's just brilliant.

Check out this movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2013)

quan chi said:


> *Himmatwala 2013*
> Maybe because i saw it after reading the reviews and expecting nothing. Even though paresh rawal did one of his worst acting in this movie trying to imitate kader khan.I still think its better than the old one.
> I saw both the himmatwala old & new back to back & i liked the new one. The new one tried to remove the flaws of the old one but stumbled due to improper direction and some bad scripts. Leaving it hanging somewhere in between gunda and the original film. But its better than movies like khiladi 786, houseful etc.



I have almost same things to say about the same movie. This movie was made to be as if it was the most awful movie ever. But it was much better than what I expected. I was really expecting this movie to be one big bore.
*7/10*


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 11, 2013)

amjath said:


> *The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey -10/10*
> Stunning, Beautiful, extraordinary Visuals. I regret that I missed it on cinemas


+1 to that. Looking forward to *The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug.* Maybe the concluding part of the first one.

Watched Django Unchained going by the IMDB ratings of 8.5/10. The movie, IMO, was pathetic. Horrible story, horrible movie. A lot of gore and violence. Waste of "sauce" throughout the whole movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Watched Django Unchained going by the IMDB ratings of 8.5/10. The movie, IMO, was pathetic. Horrible story, horrible movie. A lot of gore and violence. Waste of "sauce" throughout the whole movie.



different people different taste


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Watched Django Unchained going by the IMDB ratings of 8.5/10. The movie, IMO, was pathetic. Horrible story, horrible movie. A lot of gore and violence. Waste of "sauce" throughout the whole movie.



I....I'm speechless! 
That movie might be the best revenge movie of past year. Average story but saved by awesome dialogs and action scenes.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I....I'm speechless!
> That movie might be the best revenge movie of past year. Average story but saved by awesome dialogs and action scenes.



True DAT , The D is Silent .....


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 13, 2013)

So. What's the verdict on Pacific Rim?.


----------



## Akintex (Jul 13, 2013)

I like thease all.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 13, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> So. What's the verdict on Pacific Rim?.



Going Tomorrow !



jackal_79 said:


> So. What's the verdict on Pacific Rim?.



Going Tomorrow !


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2013)

A little story my verdict on those two movies.

So I and my friend planned this movie marathon for today. "Bhaag Milkha Bhaag"(BMB from now on) and "Pacific Rim"(PR from now on) back to back. Timing for BMB was 1.20PM and PR was was 5:05PM. We calculated that as BMB finishes we would get 15 minutes time for break and thus it was set.

Everything was going as per planned but suddenly electricity went out at 4PM. It took them 10 minutes to sort things out. Till then it was chaos in theatre. Well, the movie finished at 5PM, well not actually finished the moment it said "Based on true story" we bolted from theatre and started running for exit. Got out, again took entry standing in queue and went into PR show. Next time someone tells you he has watched back to back movies in cinema hall them him my story. Unfortunately this is a fine example of watching back to back shows 

*Bhag Milkha Bhaag 6.5/10*

(Not impressed, not going to do full review)
One long, boring, melodramatic good movie. Watch only for Farhan Akhtar. He's a fine example of how dedicated an actor can be for a role. He alone pushed this immovable boulder and none but him should get any credit for this movie's success. And, another man should leave country as he/she'll be on a wanted list...the fcking editor of this movie. Was he sleeping when it movie came to him or he was not paid at all. 
Why so much minute details? There is a 15 minutes scene on every available TRIVIA on Milkha Singh. And those trivia do not contribute anyway in the main story. Then there comes those misplaced songs and overdose of slow-mo.

This movie bored me. You can start for my home already to beat me but that is my opinion about this movie. 


*Pacific Rim 7/10*

This movie is directed by "Guillermo del Toro". This is the same guy who directed "Pan's Labyrinth" the 3 times  Oscar winning movie and also was involved in making this year's one of the good horror movies i.e. "Mama". He previously directed "Hellboy" both movies and "Blade 2". But never a large-scale movie like this one. He proved with proper funding he too can take head on with Michael Bay... he's like the final word on versatility 

Got exactly what I wanted awesome, jaw dropping action but sadly on the send half mostly. Go for this, you won't regret.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2013)

Pacific Rim - 7/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 13, 2013)

^Any thoughts on the movie .... I heard from people that its Terra-BAD  .


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Any thoughts on the movie .... I heard from people that its Terra-BAD  .



I did get bored mid way in a few dialog scenes, but its a okay.. Graphics look good but there is no story as such, just action. background score is the one which makes up the points for the movie.

EDIT: cliche San Francisco bridge destruction  as seen in the trailer.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Any thoughts on the movie .... I heard from people that its Terra-BAD  .



I think expectation was too high!


----------



## icebags (Jul 14, 2013)

Pacific Rim : 7/10 as film critic, but that isn't all about it, as a fanboy I will rate it 8+/10 and go for a rewatch anytime.

No matter what the expectation was, ultimately I watned to see some giant robot actions with amazing cgi effects, and that is where the movie triumphed, its all about that, most of the time. Rest of the scenes are very free flowing, coherent to the action sequences. Not much of a storyline is there, just the same old 



Spoiler



recruiting a long forgotten deserted soldier and turning out hes the best, then some sacrifices


 , something we have already seen in many movies already. 

As for the action sequences, CGI as pretty good, sound and music tracks were all very aligned, it was a immersive experience. Action choreography and screening tho, was not up to expectation at times - they probably wanted to show the robots as real big things, and filled up the screen with parts of their body most of the time. It felt like the cams were too close to the action and was a bit difficult to trace movements 



Spoiler



there was a sword scene, up in the sky, thought it would be spectacular, buy turned out not so much of a scene, it was difficult to track the move with everything being so up close


. 

All in all, it was very enjoyable movie, vanilla flavoured popcorn grade, although it would have been nicer to see a good storyline with some character development with depths, but well well.

Will wait for the next installment to arrive in future, hopefully that will be better. 

p.s. Make sure to book a seat, that is center of a row and the row itself is very far away from screen, or the up close cams will irritate you during action scenes. And i felt this.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2013)

^To sum it up camera movement is similar to "Transformers 2".


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2013)

Why 'Pacific Rim' is a good movie for geek girls | PopWatch | EW.com


----------



## icebags (Jul 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ^To sum it up camera movement is similar to "Transformers 2".



may be u're right, i dont remember. 

but to compare with, transformer franchisee has some story and characters. this film lacks both. i really want to see a pacific rim sequence, but i am afraid, only showing giant robots will not hook up people to it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Pacific Rim 7.5/10* - Bit Disappointing , Not what I expected it to be . Good Action Sequences but the last one was a bit of a let-down , plus I didn't liked that every action scene was at night . It Started out very strongly but then it was just random , Story was meh , Acting was okayish  , Idris Elba did a good job. The 3D in the first 10 minutes was good but that ended very quickly . All in all I would say not the best of this summer but still good .

Plus , I agree with icebags on everything he said and I was on the fifth row from top but the closeness of camera in action scenes still irritated me.

*P.S. How many of you saw that funny scene in the Credits ?*

So, the Summer so far -
*Iron Man 3* 7.5/10
*Star Trek Into Darkness *9/10
*Fast and Furious 6* 8/10
*Man of Steel *9/10
*Pacific Rim *7.5/10

Nothing Left on my list for this Summer now , what about you guys ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2013)

I saw the post credit scene. Seen unintentionally though. The queue was very long at exit and till it was my turn to exit the scene started


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I saw the post credit scene. Seen unintentionally though. The queue was very long at exit and till it was my turn to exit the scene started



Were there many people ? In my showing there was just about 50 peoples.



Spoiler



"Where is my goddamn shoe!"


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2013)

^^ My local cinema keeps cutting off the end credits.. missed it.. can you tell me what happened post credit?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ My local cinema keeps cutting off the end credits.. missed it.. can you tell me what happened post credit?





Spoiler



After the main credits, there is a short scene of Hannibal Chau slicing open the body of the kaiju that swallowed him, popping his head out, and exclaiming "Where is my goddamn shoe!"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 14, 2013)

Pacific Rim - 9/10. 

Just loved it. Was geeking out the whole time. There actually is a pretty decent story to back one of the BEST fighting scenes in a movie. The kaijus were terrific! Idris Elba was amazing. Hunnam brought the swag-ness from SOA. 

3D = THE BEST I've ever seen. (= SFX.)

Now can't wait for Godzilla.



rajatGod512 said:


> Nothing Left on my list for this Summer now , what about you guys ?



Elysium.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Pacific Rim - 9/10.
> 
> Just loved it. Was geeking out the whole time. There actually is a pretty decent story to back one of the BEST fighting scenes in a movie. The kaijus were terrific! Idris Elba was amazing. Hunnam brought the swag-ness from SOA.
> 
> ...




I think Action was choreography could have been better , In my theater 3D was pretty much non-existent after the first prologue ended  . Vfx were one of the best that much I agree.  Not Sure about Godzilla (I went for Robots not monsters  )

Elysium isn't practically Summer .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I think Action was choreography could have been better , In my theater 3D was pretty much non-existent after the first prologue ended  . Vfx were one of the best that much I agree.  Not Sure about Godzilla (I went for Robots not monsters  )
> 
> Elysium isn't practically Summer .



Holy crap, I meant The Wolverine. And yeah, I saw it in IMAX 3D. I perfectly got the movie I wanted, all the nerdgasms, awesome designed monsters, swagger, best robots. I know story was cliched, but it wasn't bad. I don't know what people expected from this, it's not like Forrest Gump or Citizen Kane-like, robots vs. monsters and it excels well ahead of awesome. And also, the monsters don't just come outta nowhere, there was a reason behind that too. 

Sadly, no Pacific Rim 2 as it opens underwhelmingly @ $38 mil. *www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/birds/cute-blue-bird-crying-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Sadly, no Pacific Rim 2 as it opens underwhelmingly @ $38 mil.


 
Are many Americans mad or what ? Grown Ups 2 made more than Pacific Rim ! May the great world of mouth help it . I think the China - Japan will be its one of the biggest markets. (I am hoping Rise of the planet of Apes kind of nos. 160-180 US ,300-330 Foreign)
Mos is also having a tough time getting to that 300 mark .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

anyone who has seen even one old classic gundam series or evangelion series won't be impressed by pacific rim's story.frankly speaking such kind of movies should be left for japanese to make(preferably in anime form) & hollywood should focus on making more movies like inception,dark knight etc.


----------



## icebags (Jul 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Nothing Left on my list for this Summer now , what about you guys ?



RED2 on 20/07/2013, 
Wolverine on 27/03/2013, 
2 Guns on 03/08/2013 [if gets a release],
Elysium on 10/08/2013,
Percy Jackson on 11/08/2013,
Kick Ass 2 on 17/08/2013,
The World's End on 25/08/2013,
Gateway / Closed circuit [need to choose yet which one to see] on 31/08/2013,
Riddick on 07/08/2013 .....

oh wait, summer is already over. give me back my 2013 summer days.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Pacific Rim 7.5/10* - Bit Disappointing , Not what I expected it to be . Good Action Sequences but the last one was a bit of a let-down , plus I didn't liked that every action scene was at night . It Started out very strongly but then it was just random , Story was meh , Acting was okayish  , Idris Elba did a good job. The 3D in the first 10 minutes was good but that ended very quickly . All in all I would say not the best of this summer but still good .
> 
> Plus , I agree with icebags on everything he said and I was on the fifth row from top but the closeness of camera in action scenes still irritated me.
> 
> ...



There's a lot left in my "Summer Download list"


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Are many Americans mad or what ? Grown Ups 2 made more than Pacific Rim ! May the great world of mouth help it . I think the China - Japan will be its one of the biggest markets. (I am hoping Rise of the planet of Apes kind of nos. 160-180 US ,300-330 Foreign)
> Mos is also having a tough time getting to that 300 mark .



This just proves people all over are same. Here in India "Kayaa kool hai hum" had a sequel and made more money...

b/w, check this out,
BBC - Culture - How the global box office is changing Hollywood


> US film critic Matt Singer has noted: “With China, Iron Man 3 had extra scenes and extra characters who were barely in – or not in at all – the American version. If you saw the film at a movie theatre in China you had this extra subplot that involved Chinese characters.”


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> may be u're right, i dont remember.
> 
> but to compare with, transformer franchisee has some story and characters. this film lacks both. i really want to see a pacific rim sequence, but i am afraid, only showing giant robots will not hook up people to it.



Transformers movies triology was BAAAAAADDD compared to the Transformers anime triology. the movies had US marines fighting against the Decepticons ( I was like WTF??? this never happened in the anime). And minicons, who played a crucial part (making Optimus Prime alive again) in Transformers: Armada were missing from the first movie.

Transformers has a concept of powerlink where 2 or more transformers (Autobots, Minicons or Decepticons) link together and form a more powerful being. the 2nd movie showed it where Jetfire was a previous Decepticon (again crap plot in movie, Jetfire is an Autobot in anime).

They failed to show the actual Transformers part and were consistent on showing sam witwicky's life.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> anyone who has seen even one old classic gundam series or evangelion series won't be impressed by pacific rim's story.frankly speaking such kind of movies should be left for japanese to make(preferably in anime form) & hollywood should focus on making more movies like inception,dark knight etc.



Sadly, I have to agree. Few western studios are getting stories involving mecha right. Sure, I'm not saying they all have to be human-shaped or anything, but come on, give us something impressive, like Transformers (Generation 1) or Star Wars (it had it's share of mechs).

Right now Japanese studios are almost always blowing western studios out of the water.



Luffy said:


> Transformers movies triology was BAAAAAADDD compared to the Transformers anime triology. the movies had US marines fighting against the Decepticons ( I was like WTF??? this never happened in the anime). And minicons, who played a crucial part (making Optimus Prime alive again) in Transformers: Armada were missing from the first movie.
> 
> Transformers has a concept of powerlink where 2 or more transformers (Autobots, Minicons or Decepticons) link together and form a more powerful being. the 2nd movie showed it where Jetfire was a previous Decepticon (again crap plot in movie, Jetfire is an Autobot in anime).
> 
> They failed to show the actual Transformers part and were consistent on showing sam witwicky's life.



Are you talking about the Armada/ Energon/ Cybertron trilogy? Because the Witwicky family exists in the franchise before even the anime trilogy was created, right from the franchise inception in Generation 1. And yes, Jetfire has been a Decepticon previously in the franchise too (Starscream was a good friend at one point of time). 

All Michael Bay did was revisit the franchise's roots. Yes, it's true the story was more Sam Witwicky than mecha, and not as good as the animated shows, but perhaps you're not aware of his reasoning to choose those themes.

A little bit of trivia: Jetfire's design originally was actually influenced from the VF-1S Super Valkyrie of the Macross franchise 

A little more trivia: The GI Joe and Transformers universe actually intersects (non-canon but official).


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> Wolverine on 27/03/2013


It's yet to be released.. You mean 27/07/2013?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> anyone who has seen even one old classic gundam series or evangelion series won't be impressed by pacific rim's story.frankly speaking such kind of movies should be left for japanese to make(preferably in anime form) & hollywood should focus on making more movies like inception,dark knight etc.



I've watched Neon Genesis Evangelion. And also read some comics of it too. I was a mecha fan, loved Mighty Morphin Power Rangers and still am. I like all kinds of monsters, Godzilla, King Kong, Mothra, and also Mechagodzilla which isn't a monster, but a mech. And this movie's story stays true to the anime mechas. The Angels (from Evangelion) have kinda same origin story. 

And no, I like more of this genre with awesome actors and awesome VFX. I want more of Pacific Rim. I want a sequel. And also del Toro's Justice League Dark. Hope WB gives a chance for him.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2013)

In my childhood I was a fan of this series Superhuman Samurai Syber-Squad (TV Series 1994

Very similar to Power Rangers concept but I was unaware of Power Rangers till "Pogo" happened.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 15, 2013)

Guys as a kid way back in 90's I remember my friends discussing about a movie on the main character who was a cannibal. The character who would kill and eat people. Any idea what movie would this be? It's either late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2013)

^Red Dragon (pt 1)
Silence of the lambs (pt 2)
Hannibal (pt 3)
Hannibal rising (pt 4)
Hannibal (TV show - 2013)


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 15, 2013)

Watched Bhaag Milkha Bhaag. IMO, it's a good movie going by standards of most of our bollywood movies. Would rate it 7.5/10.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> In my childhood I was a fan of this series Superhuman Samurai Syber-Squad (TV Series 1994
> 
> Very similar to Power Rangers concept but I was unaware of Power Rangers till "Pogo" happened.



Power Rangers is actually an extensive edit and localization of the Super Sentai Series(Japanese franchise). Most of the action scenes and robot battles come from the original show (dubbed to English), while American actors are used for the rest of the bits of the show.


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2013)

You forgot "Giant Robot"


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You forgot "Giant Robot"


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


>



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_Robo_(tokusatsu)
It was telecast in India in the early 1990s. (Doordharshan).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_Robo_(tokusatsu)
> It was telecast in India in the early 1990s. (Doordharshan).



Well it wasn't related to Super Sentai.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_Robo_(tokusatsu)
> It was telecast in India in the early 1990s. (Doordharshan).



I remember this as I was in KG @ that time...
nice to watch @ that time...the kid used a watch to call Giant Robot


----------



## quagmire (Jul 15, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Watched Bhaag Milkha Bhaag. IMO, it's a good movie going by standards of most of our bollywood movies. Would rate it 7.5/10.



Don't like to compare movies, but I just wanted to know your rating for 'Paan Singh Tomar' on an absolute scale..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2013)

extreme gamer said:


> well it wasn't related to super sentai.


/RAGEFACE ...fffuuuu.. That was the best tv show in the whole world!!! Period


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> /RAGEFACE ...fffuuuu.. That was the best tv show in the whole world!!! Period



Still doesn't justify why I should mention it when I was talking about power rangers and it's japanese origin


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You forgot "Giant Robot"


One of my real favorites as a kid apart from Spiderman Cartoon series.


Zangetsu said:


> I remember this as I was in KG @ that time...
> nice to watch @ that time...the kid used a watch to call Giant Robot


Really used to look forward to watching this.


RCuber said:


> /RAGEFACE ...fffuuuu.. That was the best tv show in the whole world!!! Period


Which one?


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 15, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Don't like to compare movies, but I just wanted to know your rating for 'Paan Singh Tomar' on an absolute scale..


Sorry! No comment on that! I have a copy, but I didn't watch that!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Which one?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...es-recommended-digitians-353.html#post1976808



Extreme Gamer said:


> Still doesn't justify why I should mention it when I was talking about power rangers and it's japanese origin



sorry.. got carried away


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...es-recommended-digitians-353.html#post1976808
> 
> 
> 
> sorry.. got carried away



You should seriously watch Godzilla (not the shitty American movie) if you like tokusatsu shows. You''ll probably stop raging over that other show.

And I bet there are tons of anime that can beat it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Are you talking about the Armada/ Energon/ Cybertron trilogy? Because the Witwicky family exists in the franchise before even the anime trilogy was created, right from the franchise inception in Generation 1. And yes, Jetfire has been a Decepticon previously in the franchise too (Starscream was a good friend at one point of time).



Yes, I meant the Armada+Energon+Cybertron, collectively known as Unicron Triology. As per this triology, Jetfire was introduced as an Autobot in Armada.

What about these errors in movies if compared to Anime Triology:
1. US Marines fighting Decepticons.
2. CIA/FBI hiding info about transformers in a secret base.
3. NO MINICONS. I mean armada starts with the kids discovering a minicon ship in a hidden cave in a mountain, while in the movie sam meets Bumblebee.
4. No powerlinks or with a wrong approach.
5. HOTSHOT was absent or replaced by a stupider Bumblebee. others missing were Red Alert, Rodimus, Smokescreen, Cyclonus, Demolisher, Scourge, Nemesis Prime, Thrust, etc.
6. No proper introduction of the main transformers even in 1st movie.
    Autobots: Included Optimus Prime, Ironhide, Sideswipe and <insert-character-names>?
    Decepticons: Megatron, Starscream, Scorponok and <insert-character-names>?
    Minicons: Laserbeak, Grindor (wrongly made into Decepticons in movie).
7. Involving a stupid love story in middle of a Decepticon invasion.
8. Wrong design of TIDALWAVE (or it was shockwave in the movie)?.
9. A transformer's Matirx of leadership was earned by a human , WTF?
10. Involving pyramids that hid a Energon harvester to harvest sun's potential. 
11. No mention of most attacks or weapons used by Transformers.
12. Megatron's and Starscream's heads were designed wrongly.
13. Megatron getting stuck in ice for years before getting reactivated? Anime-wise, he fought and survived in void space which is much colder than the liquid Nitrogen being used in movie.
14. the tiger like bot in 2nd movie had to be like the other transformers species which can dig out energon.
15. misleading Allspark cube in 1st movie. never happened in the anime triology.
16. 3rd movie: Humans supporting Decepticons


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Jul 16, 2013)

Furious 6 is 6/10 atmost for me. Still better than Good day to die hard. atleast G.I.Joe had Adrianne Palicki..
Recently watched HARD CANDY. 7/10 for me but I would recommend it. and EXAM too. another decent movie with a very unusual plot which makes it MUST WATCH. Super-rare


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2013)

Q: What's the first thing that comes to your mind, when someone say or you hear the word "Transformers"
A: Megan fox.

Case closed..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 16, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Yes, I meant the Armada+Energon+Cybertron, collectively known as Unicron Triology. As per this triology, Jetfire was introduced as an Autobot in Armada.
> 
> What about these errors in movies if compared to Anime Triology:
> 1. US Marines fighting Decepticons.
> ...



They were not errors 

The anime trilogy you speak of is actually the one that deviates from the original transformers series. Before the anime trilogy the constant running theme was that Jetfire is a Decepticon turned Autobot.

1. In the originals, humans have fought transformers.
2. Happens in some of the comics.
3. The minicons were there. Those tiny robots you've forgotten about were minicons. Your point #6 even mentions them 
4. Powerlink happened with Jetfire in Movie #2. He was already too old so he died. BTW, powerlinks were not a given in the previous shows (prior to the anime).
5. Bumblebee was introduced much earlier than these movies.
6. Red Alert was there.
7. Deal with it. Happens in a lot of hollywood movies.
8. Designs are never constant between any transformers timelines.
9. There is no written rule that a human cannot earn the matrix. Watch Headmasters and you will know why.
10. So?
11. So?
12. Refer to point #8
13. He was frozen for a long time  Used energon from Unicron's head to survive.
14. Not sure what you mean.
15. Allspark has changed between timelines. The movies are not in the anime continuity.
16. Has happened before.

Before you call transformers anime any further let me remind you that Transformers is a creation of Hasbro. They took Takara's, now Takara Tomy's, original transforming toys concept in created The Transformers.

Transformers as a TV show is only intended to promote the toy lines.

The "anime" trilogy you speak of is actually a collaboration between Hasbro and Tomy in creating the series. In fact, Cybertron was not even intended to be a sequel to Energon. After it was completed in Japan, the americans edited and redubbed it to make it sound like a sequel. Because of that Takara Tomy also started treating it like a sequel.

The only true anime Transformers shows are the ones that took place after the original series. The timeline deviated between Japan and America in generation 1, with Japan getting more shows like Headmasters, Masterforce etc. The Japanese deviation is much more messed up (from a psychological viewpoint) than any american made transformers series.

All shows after the trilogy you speak of are completely american productions.

*images.wikia.com/transformers/images/1/1d/Continuities.png

Right-click on the image and see it in a new tab.

I hate to disappoint you, but Transformers is an American thing, not a Japanese one.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They were not errors
> 
> The anime trilogy you speak of is actually the one that deviates from the original transformers series. Before the anime trilogy the constant running theme was that Jetfire is a Decepticon turned Autobot.
> 
> ...





Luffy said:


> Yes, I meant the Armada+Energon+Cybertron, collectively known as Unicron Triology. As per this triology, Jetfire was introduced as an Autobot in Armada.
> 
> What about these errors in movies if compared to Anime Triology:
> 1. US Marines fighting Decepticons.
> ...



Holy walls of texts. TL;DR. I can only see Picard.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 16, 2013)

ohh dont even get me started on bashing Michael Bay on Transformers trilogy..
I'm a fan of anime series and movies are a big let down by following differnet storyline and involving more humans than bots!

BTW Luffy, remember that sheild that sword 
mahn i always have goosebumps when optimus and jetfire powerlink in anime, F'in A

lol @ movie defending guy


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> ohh dont even get me started on bashing Michael Bay on Transformers trilogy..
> I'm a fan of anime series and movies are a big let down by following differnet storyline and involving more humans than bots!
> 
> BTW Luffy, remember that sheild that sword
> ...



I'm not defending the movie for being ****.

I'm only pointing out that the faults aren't really faults. His reasoning for hating the movie is nonsensical. Your so-called anime trilogy is actually a hasbro-takara collaboration, in which Cybertron is not even a sequel to the first two in Japan. Also, it is that so called anime trilogy that deviates from the established concepts in the previous transformers shows. (which were all american productions except the ones never released outside Japan).

The only real anime transformers were never released outside japan. They're all mentioned in the picture posted above (Headmasters being the first of them). Transformers is an American franchise through and through.

I will definitely say that the movies are not as good as your so called anime, but they are following principles from the entire metafranchise, not just one rather small subset of shows.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2013)

Just watched Pacific Rim... Just one battle and the sfx were great... first half was too slow and kinda boring 6/10


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 17, 2013)

Raincoat (2004) 

i dont know how many people have watched this one but its a good movie, its how the real life romance is, 

if you like shitty romantic movies from $hahrukh Khan, it may not appeal you


----------



## roh15 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cell 211 (2009) 11 out of 10 

Watch and prove me wrong


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> ohh dont even get me started on bashing Michael Bay on Transformers trilogy..
> I'm a fan of anime series and movies are a big let down by following differnet storyline and involving more humans than bots!
> 
> BTW Luffy, remember that sheild that sword
> ...



Yep, still remember the Starsaber Sword, Skyboom Shield and Requiem Blaster. Combine these and you get the Hydra Cannon.



Extreme Gamer said:


> 3. The minicons were there. Those tiny robots you've forgotten about were minicons. Your point #6 even mentions them



those names I mentioned were not human sized. They were Decepticons. NOT MINICONS.

Besides, its a Transformers movie and not some Salman Khan/Ajay Devgn over action cr@p , you need to mention about the weapons and attacks. Hollywood has already damaged the reputation of some really good Anime/Marvel/DC characters like Goku (DB Evolution), SM (SM Returns), Hulk, Thor (made them look much weaker then they should've been), etc.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> Raincoat (2004)
> 
> i dont know how many people have watched this one but its a good movie, its how the real life romance is,
> 
> if you like shitty romantic movies from $hahrukh Khan, it may not appeal you



I watched this one. Even though it was slow it has it's own merits. If it was released in today's time it would have got enough recognition.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> if you like shitty romantic movies from $hahrukh Khan, it may not appeal you


you don't say it HERE.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2013)

Forgiven...


----------



## varun004 (Jul 18, 2013)

here is a list of good movies i recommend, picked up from imdb :
IMDb: MY ULTIMATE BEST MOVIES: 2000-2013 - a list by Dr-Faustus


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2013)

roh15 said:


> Cell 211 (2009) 11 out of 10
> 
> Watch and prove me wrong



Storyline looks promising


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 18, 2013)

Edward scissorhands (1990) for the storyline and Johnny depp's one of a kind performance


----------



## icebags (Jul 18, 2013)

varun004 said:


> here is a list of good movies i recommend, picked up from imdb :
> IMDb: MY ULTIMATE BEST MOVIES: 2000-2013 - a list by Dr-Faustus



wow, u've watched somany movies.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

icebags said:


> wow, u've watched somany movies.


That's not him. He just shared..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2013)

*Commando (2013) - IMDb 6/10*

Good fight choreography, bad story, bad acting, Pooja Chopra is just annoying, very good cinematography. I just loved all the jungle scenes.
Check it out only for action scenes (and nothing else)


----------



## sam9s (Jul 20, 2013)

*Special 26* .... finally got the chance to see this, though not as hard hitting as "A Wednesday" (directed by the same director), but still thoroughly engrossing and enjoyable movie .....The best part for me apart from the obvious direction and screenplay was the set and Art direction that brought the nostalgic late 80s. Its seemed so perfect that I was intrigued to find goofs, which I did a few but that didnt ruin the movie, juts coz of the efforts. Performances were good nothing exceptional, I felt actors like Rajesh Sharma were wasted here, he is a brilliant actor and I thoroughly enjoyed his performance in "*Luv Shuv te Chicken khurana*" (which BTW is another brilliant movie that came out of Bollywood young talent)........6.8/10


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2013)

Did anyone watch D-Day? Worth watching?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Watched Limitless 7.5/10* - Pretty Solid sort - of a mystery / thriller . Cooper was good .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 21, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Yep, still remember the Starsaber Sword, Skyboom Shield and Requiem Blaster. Combine these and you get the Hydra Cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> those names I mentioned were not human sized. They were Decepticons. NOT MINICONS.



Minicons are not another faction...they're another transforming race aligned with either the autobots or the decepticons, depending on whom they form their mental bonds with.

Mini-Con - Transformers Wiki All the minicons from the live action movies are mentioned here.

So those small robots from the movie are first minicon decepticons. And then they align themselves to the autobots in movie #3.



Luffy said:


> Besides, its a Transformers movie and not some Salman Khan/Ajay Devgn over action cr@p , you need to mention about the weapons and attacks. Hollywood has already damaged the reputation of some really good Anime/Marvel/DC characters like Goku (DB Evolution), SM (SM Returns), Hulk, Thor (made them look much weaker then they should've been), etc.



So you want a live action movie that behaves like power rangers? 

This isn't a cartoon, where exaggerated expressions are an integral part of the effect.

And like I said, you're attacking the movies with really absurd claims that they do not follow your so-called anime. It is an american IP owned by hasbro and TakaraTomy since inception and almost all TV shows are completely american funded.

Your so called anime is the one that actually deviates from the history. In fact, even minicons were first introduced in the Unicron trilogy. They were added to generation 1 and beast wars through comics much later. So you can see that Michael Bay *did* actually take your so called anime into consideration.

Luffy, you should really watch generation 1 and the _real_ anime extension of generation 1, followed by generation 3 (beast wars era). Generation 2 is actually a generation 1 rerun with edits. You will realize that your argument about not following the originals is baseless.

Take a look at the timeline I had posted previously.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

why not create a transformers thread for the debate ??


----------



## veddotcom (Jul 21, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> Raincoat (2004)
> 
> i dont know how many people have watched this one but its a good movie, its how the real life romance is,
> 
> if you like shitty romantic movies from $hahrukh Khan, it may not appeal you




Very good movie indeed, I still listen to songs of this movie.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> why not create a transformers thread for the debate ??



I'll let luffy do that


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 21, 2013)

Just saw 'The Devil's Advocate' (1997)

Very good movie.. Must watch.

7.4 IMDB rating

It's got Al Pacino in it, need I say more??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

Shaun Of the Dead - 8.5/10 The Combo of Wright + Pegg works great one of the best zombie movie I have seen , very good comedy over all a fun movie to watch . Waiting for The World's End (The Finale of the Trilogy)


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2013)

Bhaag Milkha Bhaag -7.5/10 pretty good watch...though it's long it's Inspiring


----------



## icebags (Jul 21, 2013)

Recently viewed some movies:

Letters from Iwo Jima
It's a war film, a moving and sentimental tale of in the context of WWII. A must see for all those war hungry furious people out there and also for the future generations to come, to make the aware of the dark sides of war.

Hara-Kiri: Death of a Samurai
A very good quality film, nicely plotted, choreographed, acted, sequenced and dramatized picturing of a samurai who refused to put the way of bushido before family and life. It's a remake of a same title from 1962, which is known as a masterpiece. 

Ditto
Nice movie, kinda moving, but the end is weird. Auntie could have just invited the kid over for a piece of cake or some cookies. 

Secret
Nice, steady, very romantic and yes, musical. The director cum story writer cum lead actor himself being musician, took very good care of musical tracks. Its a musical film to be precise, hearing the piano playing throughout itself makes watching a treat. Oh yes, there is secret :


Spoiler



There is a piano in a room.


Spoiler



Someone mysteriously plays the piano.


Spoiler



You don't get satisfied so easily, do you ? 


Spoiler



Alright, its the final warning before unveiling the biggest secret. After this there won't be any lookback.


Spoiler



Time travel. Satisfied ? Now go find a corner and weep all day. 















Resident Evil: Retribution
Probably worst of the franchise, enuff said.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Shaun Of the Dead - 8.5/10 The Combo of Wright + Pegg works great one of the best zombie movie I have seen , very good comedy over all a fun movie to watch . Waiting for The World's End (The Finale of the Trilogy)


???
What is the second movie then?!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ???
> What is the second movie then?!!!


Hot Fuzz

The Duo of Wright - Pegg are making a trilogy based on a comedy + (1 other genre) aka Three Flavours Cornetto Trilogy
1.Shaun of the Dead (Comedy/Horror)
2.Hot Fuzz (Comedy/Action)
3.The World's End (Comedy/Sci-Fi)

 Three Flavours Cornetto Trilogy - Wikipedia


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just Saw Bhag milkha bhag...Excellent Inspiring Movie. !! 
GO Watch it !!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2013)

so few places screening ship of theseus
old short film, made by Anand Gandhi. shows cycle of karma sort of like 11:14 (made in the same year! coincidence?) this is a bad print, the original movie is _not _like this.  


Spoiler








Also, Waking Life. rotoscoping (A scanner darkly style) done right, with lot's of attention to detail. expressions of people are enhanced with the drawing, must watch just for that.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 22, 2013)

It’s Batman Vs Superman in Zack Snyder’s next Marvel movie! 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BPxv1hsCQAQsyeR.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2013)

a_medico said:


> It’s Batman Vs Superman in Zack Snyder’s next Marvel movie!
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BPxv1hsCQAQsyeR.jpg



            

Batman and Superman are from DC not Marvel


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 22, 2013)

*cdn.meme.li/instances/300x300/39940550.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 22, 2013)

a_medico said:


> It’s Batman Vs Superman in Zack Snyder’s next *Marvel *movie!
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BPxv1hsCQAQsyeR.jpg



Maybe They will Call it "World's Facepalm"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2013)

a_medico said:


> It’s Batman Vs Superman in Zack Snyder’s next Marvel movie!
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BPxv1hsCQAQsyeR.jpg



Reminds me of this joke here.


*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/batman-is-the-worst-marvel-character.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2013)

a_medico said:


> It’s Batman Vs Superman in Zack Snyder’s next Marvel movie!
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BPxv1hsCQAQsyeR.jpg


Whether he meant "Marvel" as in Marvelous?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 22, 2013)

a_medico said:


> It’s Batman Vs Superman in Zack Snyder’s next Marvel movie!
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BPxv1hsCQAQsyeR.jpg



its DC not marvel, and its not Superman vs Batman, its Man of Steel sequel with Superman and Batman .....


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2013)

So, who's batman?
Christian Bale or James gordon levitt?


----------



## a_medico (Jul 22, 2013)

Alright bhailog... I am not into comics. I agree it must be a sin. I copy pasted Tata Docomo's tweet! Bad idea.


*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/batman-is-the-worst-marvel-character.jpg 

Going by the above, I must have badly pissed the superheros' fans off. Apologies.



Gearbox said:


> So, who's batman?
> Christian Bale or James gordon levitt?



Probably KRK.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 22, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Also, Waking Life. rotoscoping (A scanner darkly style) done right, with lot's of attention to detail. expressions of people are enhanced with the drawing, must watch just for that.



Curious about this movie, but never got a chance to see it.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2013)

Watched couple of movies the previous weekend ........ 

*1. Hotel Transylvania .....7/10
2. Tropic Thunder......6.5/10
3. Fast and the Furious 6......6.8/10 and 
4. Olympus has fallen......6.2/10*

Out of above *Hotel Transylvania was the best and Olympus has fallen* was the worst. I will talk something about OHF, as it was touted as the next Die hard first and with reviews pro a decent action flick, I had good expectations. It obviously fell flat, as neither the plot nor the performances or screenplay were even meekly innovative or sensible. Action was ok, but just with action hardly any movie has succeeded. Situations are cliched to the limit, dialogues are monotonous, and performances are flat. I havent seen as talented actor as Morgan Freeman wasted like this.  Comparing this to the Classic High Octane super entertainer Die Hard in itself a shame to the franchise.

I havent come across any movie that has been a non cgi, action flick total entertainment extravaganza since Die Hard 4 and RAMBO.
Come on Hollywood bring something original.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2013)

sam9s said:


> its DC not marvel, and its not Superman vs Batman, its Man of Steel sequel with Superman and Batman .....


It is "Man of steel" sequel but with Superman facing Batman.

Read here
Superman to face Batman in Man of Steel sequel, Zack Snyder confirms | Film | guardian.co.uk



> While both Superman and Batman are superheros in the DC universe, they have been portrayed as nemeses in DC's Dark Knight comics, from which Christopher Nolan adapted his Batman film franchise starring Christian Bale.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 23, 2013)

a_medico said:


> I must have badly pissed the superheros' fans off. Apologies.



On the internet may be, but most of the general people don't even know the differences between Marvel and DC, so its alright.



rhitwick said:


> It is "Man of steel" sequel but with Superman facing Batman.
> 
> Read here
> Superman to face Batman in Man of Steel sequel, Zack Snyder confirms | Film | guardian.co.uk



Nothing is confirmed yet, they're only taking a 'few' elements from the TDKReturns, not a direct adaptation of it. So it might not be Bats vs Sups.


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Probably KRK.


KRK??


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Watched Limitless 7.5/10* - Pretty Solid sort - of a mystery / thriller . Cooper was good .



Had watched few years back and certainly a must watch, people who are into stocks / equity and knows something about technical analysis will love it


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Had watched few years back and certainly a must watch, people who are into stocks / equity and knows something about technical analysis will love it




There's not much regarding stocks in that movie...

Something like 'Margin Call' would be good watch


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> KRK??



biggest superstar in India, his milk comes every morning from Holland, his water supply is piped from France, and the city of London sends him tea leaves


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Probably KRK.





Gearbox said:


> KRK??





Anorion said:


> biggest superstar in India, his milk comes every morning from Holland, his water supply is piped from France, and the city of London sends him tea leaves



Is he really worth discussing in this thread essentially about Must Watch Movies?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 23, 2013)

aaaand the buzzkill arrives!


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 23, 2013)

KRK - the next biggest actor in town !!!
ALL HAIL KRK !!! You Shall bow before him !!!!
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_EAKPB1H1wB0/SsuerPWPlLI/AAAAAAAACBI/TD0h-SM66ZE/s400/krk.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/_EAKPB1H1wB0/SsuerPWPlLI/AAAAAAAACBI/TD0h-SM66ZE/s400/krk.jpg


*www.tamilkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/vijaykanth.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Jul 24, 2013)

*Oblivion *- Just loved it! Probably the best Tom Cruise movie for me till date. Everybody acted well, but Andrea just grew up on me. The movie reminded me of Solaris (2002 version), which was another slow, but wonderful movie.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Jul 24, 2013)

Raincoat was just okay..
talking abt romance movies, BEFORE SUNRISE is a must watch. I didnt like the sequel as much but cant wait for the 3rd part.
You should hang yourself if you havent seen before sunrise already..


----------



## sam9s (Jul 24, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Oblivion *- Just loved it! Probably the best Tom Cruise movie for me till date. Everybody acted well, but Andrea just grew up on me. The movie reminded me of Solaris (2002 version), which was another slow, but wonderful movie.



The best tom cruise movie for you ......?????? Havent you seen ...

*1. A few good men
2. Born on the forth of july
3. Rain Man
4. The Firm
5. Collateral
6. Eyes wide shut
7. Jerry Maguire
8. Valkyrie
.*
.
.
.I can go on and on ........ Loads of movies that were much much better than Oblivion as far as Tom Cruise goes .....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fast and Furious 6 
6/10 
Did the director went on a trip and made a 10 yr child incharge  Ending was just stupid!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Oblivion *- Just loved it! Probably the best Tom Cruise movie for me till date. Everybody acted well, but Andrea just grew up on me. The movie reminded me of Solaris (2002 version), which was another slow, but wonderful movie.



Saw it yesterday... I thought it would be boring, but turned out quite interesting with the twist. 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Jul 24, 2013)

sam9s said:


> The best tom cruise movie for you ......?????? Havent you seen ...
> 
> *1. A few good men
> 2. Born on the forth of july
> ...



Personal taste, Sam. One cannot really change the chemical neurotransmitters in my brain and the way they work. Likes and dislikes are subjective, ain't they?

Apart from Rain Man, I have watched them all. Still liked Oblivion. Many wouldn't agree and I can live with that


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 24, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Oblivion *- Just loved it! Probably the best Tom Cruise movie for me till date. Everybody acted well, but Andrea just grew up on me. The movie reminded me of Solaris (2002 version), which was another slow, but wonderful movie.





RCuber said:


> Saw it yesterday... I thought it would be boring, but turned out quite interesting with the twist. 7/10



Have to watch this now, i was about to sideline this due to very poor rating on imdb and rt
psst.. yify 



sam9s said:


> The best tom cruise movie for you ......?????? Havent you seen ...
> 
> *1. A few good men
> 2. Born on the forth of july
> ...



My list includes:

1. A few good man
2. Rain man
3. Jerry Maguire
4. Top Gun
5. Valkyrie
6. Minority Report
7. Mission Impossible 1 

have to watch Oblivion, The Last Samurai and Born on the forth of july now


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 24, 2013)

Saw shutter island yesterday, 9/10, any other movies like it? Also saw the prestige


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Have to watch this now, i was about to sideline this due to very poor rating on imdb and rt
> psst.. yify
> 
> 
> ...


You liked "Knight and Day" ?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You liked "Knight and Day" ?



Yes I enjoyed knight and day, the chemistry between Tom and Cameron was very cute and enjoyable .....



a_medico said:


> Personal taste, Sam. One cannot really change the chemical neurotransmitters in my brain and the way they work. Likes and dislikes are subjective, ain't they?
> 
> Apart from Rain Man, I have watched them all. Still liked Oblivion. Many wouldn't agree and I can live with that



yes absolutely, the only thing was I thought your nerotransmitters and mine were on the same wave length ..  ... Apparently not in this case ...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2013)

"Knight and Day" is being remade in Hindi. Hrithik Roshan and Katrina!


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> "Knight and Day" is being remade in Hindi. Hrithik Roshan and Katrina!


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You liked "Knight and Day" ?



Chemistry was good rest was just BAKWAS!



rhitwick said:


> "Knight and Day" is being remade in Hindi. Hrithik Roshan and Katrina!



Dyamn..dont know why Bollywood always remakes shitty Hollywood movies!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Saw shutter island yesterday, 9/10, any other movies like it? Also saw the prestige


Spider Forest


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2013)

Just remembered, name of the movie is "Bang Bang"


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 24, 2013)

all Christopher Nolan movies


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2013)

i agree..the chemistry between tom cruise & diaz was very good..plot was so-so.
i wsan't impressed very much by the oblivion..maybe a 1 time watch..
My fav. tom cruise movie is A few Good men..

If you guys are a fan of Animated Movies, check out Monsters Universities..its a prequel to Monsters Inc. It was a gr8 movie. !! 9/10
Saw olympus has fallen..a bit Unrealistic, but still a timepass movie..7/10
Also saw Rurouni Kenshin (Live Action Movie)..Extremely good attempt for an anime..i'd give about 8.5/10

Also If you guys are a fan of Documentary movies, Watch "McEnroe Borg - Fire & Ice".. It gives details about the legendary rivalry & friendship between tennis legends - Bjorn Borg & Johnny Mcnroe !!! 10/10 for me as i love tennis !!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Saw shutter island yesterday, 9/10, any other movies like it? Also saw the prestige



There is a Mind/Brain FCK movies thread.. trying to find it


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Chemistry was good rest was just BAKWAS!
> 
> 
> 
> Dyamn..dont know why Bollywood always remakes shitty Hollywood movies!



because they cant even try making a remake of movies like 2012


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *www.tamilkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/vijaykanth.jpg





Sorry captain !!! Vijaykanth FTW !!!!


----------



## veddotcom (Jul 24, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Saw shutter island yesterday, 9/10, any other movies like it? Also saw the prestige




Go for "Lucky Number Slevin" , If you haven't already.


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2013)

Checked imdb on The Wolverine, it has already been release in some EU countries and ppl praising. And my expectations suddenly have gone up a lott. 

Seems both my weekend mornings will remained booked this week - wolverine, then red2.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

Silver samurai is bigger than i thought..


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 24, 2013)

The Devil And Daniel Johnston
9/10


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 24, 2013)

American Beauty (1999) imdb- 8.5

God Bless America (2011) imdb- 7.2 (One of my fav movies.)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Saw it yesterday... I thought it would be boring, but turned out quite interesting with the twist. 7/10



How is it that we all saw Oblivion yesterday? I did too. *koph* YIFY? *koph* 

BTW, 8/10. Gotta have patience though, it tends to get boring but the visuals and acting (and story) were great.



Gearbox said:


> Silver samurai is bigger than i thought..



He's a bot. (Nope, not a spoiler)


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 25, 2013)

*The Ladykillers* - 9/10


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How is it that we all saw Oblivion yesterday? I did too. *koph* YIFY? *koph*



simple... we all downloaded at the same time after the release


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 25, 2013)

Watched these recently

*A Clockwork Orange* : 8.5/10
*Eyes Wide Shut* : 7.5/10   - Married Couples need to watch this. 
*2001 - A Space Odyssey* : 7/10   - Not sure on this. I found it boring and interesting at the same time. I will watch this again sometime soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2013)

*Olympus has Fallen 7/10*

This movie surprised me. This could have been the "Die Hard 5" but I guess somewhere in Hollywood someone replaced scripts of both the movies.
Good action and ....well "Good action" is its USP.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 25, 2013)

veddotcom said:


> Go for "Lucky Number Slevin" , If you haven't already.


Does this have nudity?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 25, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Does this have nudity?



Why ? Do you want some ?

This does have nudity (some bar girls and stuff) iirc .


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Does this have nudity?



U can check Content advisory in IMDB
Lucky Number Slevin (2006) - Parents Guide
Hope u know that


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Does this have nudity?





Spoiler



(nudity + sex scene) once


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 25, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Watched these recently
> 
> *A Clockwork Orange* : 8.5/10



Boy oh boy!!! that movie was total psycho..
Hows *2001 - A Space Odyssey* guys? Many actors have this as their Fav!



ajayritik said:


> Does this have nudity?



lol you always ask this


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2013)

*Jack the Giant slayer 5.5/10*

A boring movie. Visuals are good but not a gripping story. Reminded me of "Puss in the boots" story (I know, I know both of them are based on the fairy tale, still "Puss in the boots" did it better")
Watch only if you have a under 14 kid with you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2013)

Oblivion 8.9 / 10
Pretty awesome movie! Enjoyed it


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 26, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Why ? Do you want some ?
> 
> This does have nudity (some bar girls and stuff) iirc .


Preferably no since I watch it with family. 


amjath said:


> U can check Content advisory in IMDB
> Lucky Number Slevin (2006) - Parents Guide
> Hope u know that


Thanks for the advice Amjath. Even though I could have checked on this instead of posting it here. *I expected someone to be less rude than what you have been here.*


Zangetsu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (nudity + sex scene) once


Thanks Much


pratik385 said:


> lol you always ask this


I think this would be not my last time that I ask it either.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Preferably no since I watch it with family.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Amjath. Even though I could have checked on this instead of posting it here. *I expected someone to be less rude than what you have been here.*


*

I apologise if I have offended you. I wanted to be much polite in posting here. I'm sorry again.*


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2013)

@ajayritik, we've had this discussion earlier and your family came in between.

I've imagined since then that every movie that you come to know around here, you download or gather by any means (obviously after checking its NUDITY part)
Then, go out on your porch and shout..."new movie, come all"

Then, your grandmom, mom, granddad, dad, cousins, kid brother, sister and your wife, your son/daughter(if any) gather in your large hall. You put the show and all of you enjoy the movie.
All of you shrieking together for a horror movie or laughing together on a funny scene.
That would be a set-up anyone would look up to and might require movies with clean[no nudity] scenes.

Well, its my imagination, the real scenario could be totally different, right?


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> There is a Mind/Brain FCK movies thread.. trying to find it





SuperH3art said:


> all Christopher Nolan movies





Zangetsu said:


> Spider Forest





veddotcom said:


> Go for "Lucky Number Slevin" , If you haven't already.





Thanks all


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oblivion 8/10 I guessed the movie from the beginning , so was not surprised when the twist came (I kinda waited for a twist to happen all movie and didn't know when it passed  ). Wait, what was the twist that surprised you all ?

Well the used the F word very well . 
Expected more from it.
Good and believable vfx.
Cruise did fine.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 26, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> @ajayritik, we've had this discussion earlier and your family came in between.
> 
> I've imagined since then that every movie that you come to know around here, you download or gather by any means (obviously after checking its NUDITY part)
> Then, go out on your porch and shout..."new movie, come all"
> ...


Looks like my impulsive action of asking about nudity etc without checking in imdb has hurt lot of souls here. Especially my dear friend rhitwick. Ok folks out here I will ensure next time I will refrain about asking whether there is any nudity etc in a movie. 
I sound like a under aged kid. I would rather check if it's ok to watch movie of a certain actor who is supposed to be one of the best contemporary Hindi actor when it comes to Romance genre. And all he ends up doing is overacting. It's better I take advice on watching movies by this actor than getting embarassed watching a movie having nudity.


----------



## icebags (Jul 26, 2013)

wow, what so big deal suddenly somany people watching oblivion and giving away good ratings. 

i remember when i last time left feedback with a 9/10 few months back, not many people agreed.....



ajayritik said:


> Looks like my impulsive action of asking about nudity etc without checking in imdb has hurt lot of souls here. Especially my dear friend rhitwick. Ok folks out here I will ensure next time I will refrain about asking whether there is any nudity etc in a movie.
> I sound like a under aged kid. I would rather check if it's ok to watch movie of a certain actor who is supposed to be one of the best contemporary Hindi actor when it comes to Romance genre. And all he ends up doing is overacting. It's better I take advice on watching movies by this actor than getting embarassed watching a movie having nudity.



shhhhh *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/32.gif that stuff is forbidden, not many people like to discuss those in public. 
u better check imdb for those, they write details most of the time and u get instant info.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Looks like my impulsive action of asking about nudity etc without checking in imdb has hurt lot of souls here. Especially my dear friend rhitwick. Ok folks out here I will ensure next time I will refrain about asking whether there is any nudity etc in a movie.
> I sound like a under aged kid. I would rather check if it's ok to watch movie of a certain actor who is supposed to be one of the best contemporary Hindi actor when it comes to Romance genre. And all he ends up doing is overacting. It's better I take advice on watching movies by this actor than getting embarassed watching a movie having nudity.



Not hurt, nah, never. I just always wondered.

If you remember we had this discussion earlier too. Since then everytime you post 'that' question I tell myself "personal opinion of him, you do not need to worry". Well, not everyone was aware of our previous discussion hence the same question again.
Well, down the line after 6 months who knows may be few newbies would ask you the same question...


----------



## n_iceman (Jul 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> U can check Content advisory in IMDB
> Lucky Number Slevin (2006) - Parents Guide
> Hope u know that



That was not rude.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> wow, what so big deal suddenly somany people watching oblivion and giving away good ratings.
> 
> i remember when i last time left feedback with a 9/10 few months back, not many people agreed......



I for one still dont agree ...


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

Was expecting RED2 this week, which officially got release last week in India, but it still did not came to my city. Anyways, I had to watch The Wolverine, and so i did.

Again another slow paced movie, with kinda dullish start. Starts with some flashback, and continues at modern times, this is practically an adventure like story - unlike the previous movie "Origins" which was kinda biography-ish. The action scenes were good, story telling was more or less good, some side villains were also present, who didn't align themselves with the main villain and had their own agenda - good enough. Music was good too. 
Then came the bad parts, there were some dialogues going on in Japanese, and strange is that they did not all the time provided translation, pretty bad manners that was. Hope the Japanese dialogues were better, because a lot of them were used in the movie, but they appeared kinda hollow, without containing anything interesting. In another case, plenty many times they kept uttering same word repeatedly, which was crappy. The translation subs did not show those repeatations, but even people who don't know the language can tell it from hearing. 
There were not any twists in story, just everything went kind of straight forward. Not that people go to see a wolverine story for twists, but he plot had elements for a detective movie - again, it was not necessary, just would have been fun to watch  [people who seen donnie yen's dragon know an action movie can be made like a detective thriller - well, its just a thought, forget it  ].
And lastly, few stuff didn't made sense:


Spoiler



Who jumps into bed with a friend's daughter/granddaughter just after knowing her for a few hours and saving from some villains ? seriously, why was it necessary. 
I didn't know wolverine had bone, though they were all converted to adamentum. So, will these claws remain bones or will get converted ? 
This movie is kinda of wolverine getting stuck into a rich man's family feud and interests, and is best if taken that way. 


Wolverine isn't a superhero like superman/batman or ironman, he doesn't have a whole city full of people to save. I guess this is how a wolverine movie should be made, lone ronin style, unlike with sparking action scenes and spicy dialogues.

I like the Oigins, I like this one too. Good enough, could be better. 7.5/10



sam9s said:


> I for one still dont agree ...


Hehe.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2013)

n_iceman said:


> That was not rude.


Should I decide or will you decide sir?



rhitwick said:


> Not hurt, nah, never. I just always wondered.
> 
> If you remember we had this discussion earlier too. Since then everytime you post 'that' question I tell myself "personal opinion of him, you do not need to worry". Well, not everyone was aware of our previous discussion hence the same question again.
> Well, down the line after 6 months who knows may be few newbies would ask you the same question...



But you shouldn't have mentioned about grandmother and blah blah. I can really make it out that you were really pissed of when I mentioned about nudity part. You were thinking. " Not again. This idiot is back asking these questions".

Too be honest apart from you being an SRK fan boy I like your taste in other movies etc your general opinion about movies etc. I thought we are pretty much on the same bench. And also last time you had PM'd me as well as posted on this thread. And you sounded very nice etc. But now you seem to be very much pissed off.



icebags said:


> shhhhh *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/32.gif that stuff is forbidden, not many people like to discuss those in public.
> u better check imdb for those, they write details most of the time and u get instant info.



WoW. It's ok for people to discuss about downloading movies from torrents asking about the sources and quite often mentioning that they will or have downloaded it. It's ok for people to go about doing personal attack on someone else's taste or opinion. But it's bad too discuss whether a movie has nudity or obscene content. 

I know most of the guys here are really ahead of the times and people like me still living in stone age.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Watched Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox 8/10* Good Story , Animations could have been better , most violent of all DC Original Animated movies . Voice-Acting was good . One of the best of DC Animated Movies . But still Doesn't Tops The Dark Knight Returns .


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2013)

^ BM: TDKR Part 1 or Part 2?
I simply liked the flashpoint, because of the entire different storyline..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2013)

I See both as a single movie rather than as two different movies. 

I don't think they explained that this is a new timeline at the end of the movie - The third Timeline (DC's 52 Reboot) ! But Still The next movie is based on New 52 Comics .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

Wolverine - 6.8/10 - A one time OK watch. I didn't find it gluing.



ajayritik said:


> I know most of the guys here are really ahead of the times and people like me still living in stone age.



Don't underestimate yourself. Take a chill-pill and ignore the comments; you've the right to ask anything.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2013)

I dont think ajayritik said anything wrong , come on guys its a movie thread and what he asked was certainly about a movie and this is certainly the right place to discuss it . Now you can find everyone talking about a nude scene in a movie freely even outside the internet its not that big of a deal.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> But you shouldn't have mentioned about grandmother and blah blah. I can really make it out that you were really pissed of when I mentioned about nudity part. You were thinking. " Not again. This idiot is back asking these questions".
> 
> Too be honest apart from you being an SRK fan boy I like your taste in other movies etc your general opinion about movies etc. I thought we are pretty much on the same bench. And also last time you had PM'd me as well as posted on this thread. And you sounded very nice etc. But now you seem to be very much pissed off.



Dude, I'm sorry that you are hurt by my words. I'm really sorry and I won't comment on this ever.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2013)

The Wolverine - 7/10 , if possible watch it in 2D .. Studio is ruining the experience by making 3D movies. 

The story was good enough, but you can guess the ending. 



Spoiler



SPOILER 


Spoiler



I haven't read any comics but it would be interesting to see where wolverine goes now, and if he will get back Adamantium. Also I saw in IMDB that Prof X and Magneto make a cameo, but didn't see any.. were they in post credit scene? credits were cut off :/


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

yes, there is post credit scene. its a prelude to the upcoming x-men movie, there wolverine probably takes the lead role  . (check imdb)



Spoiler



magneto and prof X working tog? meh.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> The Wolverine - 7/10 , if possible watch it in 2D .. Studio is ruining the experience by making 3D movies.



I liked the 3D, but it was more in first half of the movie, non-existent in fight scenes involving 2nd half part. Also, though the glass provided has "uncountable" scratches but it strangely works well.

PS: Even I couldn't get to see post-credit scene.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2013)

found post credit scene .. The Wolverine 2013 Post-Credits Scene - YouTube .. watch it before its taken down  .. only watch if you have seen the movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 27, 2013)

My fingers are itching to correct the error in above post


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2013)

^^ Grrrr...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 28, 2013)

*Cabin in the woods* - Give this one a try. Totally enjoyable and different.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Don't underestimate yourself. Take a chill-pill and ignore the comments; you've the right to ask anything.


Thanks Buddy!


rajatGod512 said:


> I dont think ajayritik said anything wrong , come on guys its a movie thread and what he asked was certainly about a movie and this is certainly the right place to discuss it . Now you can find everyone talking about a nude scene in a movie freely even outside the internet its not that big of a deal.


Thanks Rajat. I always thought of folks out here to be my friends/pal just like how I discuss with my friends I thought I could discuss the same here. However I don't think rhitwick thinks like that.


rhitwick said:


> Dude, I'm sorry that you are hurt by my words. I'm really sorry and I won't comment on this ever.


I don't think so. I have a feeling you will attack me again.
Anyways your apologies accepted in case they are genuine.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I don't think so. I have a feeling you will attack me again.



Prior to this post I meant it.....now..hmmm



a_medico said:


> *Cabin in the woods* - Give this one a try. Totally enjoyable and different.


IMDB link plz...lots in that name


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2013)

There's only one movie named "Cabin in the woods", others were tv series.
Find - IMDb


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2013)

^^ The Cabin in the Woods (2012) - IMDb


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Watched Moon (2009) - IMDb 9/10* , One of the best Sci-Fi movies I have seen , Great Acting by Sam Rockwell , Script was great and the direction was superb . The Pacing also seemed good . Considering they were on a low budget the Vfx seem to look good . Background Score enhances some scenes very much, the tension and a scary feeling present throughout the movie is done well . All in all a Must watch even if you are not fan of this genre. 

This just kicks the last Sci-Fi film I watched Into Oblivion.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 28, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Cabin in the woods* - Give this one a try. Totally enjoyable and different.



It was only a one time watch for me . Not good enough . Deleted it after .


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Watched Moon (2009) - IMDb 9/10* , One of the best Sci-Fi movies I have seen , Great Acting by Sam Rockwell , Script was great and the direction was superb . The Pacing also seemed good . Considering they were on a low budget the Vfx seem to look good . Background Score enhances some scenes very much, the tension and a scary feeling present throughout the movie is done well . All in all a Must watch even if you are not fan of this genre.
> 
> This just kicks the last Sci-Fi film I watched Into Oblivion.



TBH I didn't know about Rockwell till that movie


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Watched Moon (2009) - IMDb 9/10* , One of the best Sci-Fi movies I have seen , Great Acting by Sam Rockwell , Script was great and the direction was superb . The Pacing also seemed good . Considering they were on a low budget the Vfx seem to look good . Background Score enhances some scenes very much, the tension and a scary feeling present throughout the movie is done well . All in all a Must watch even if you are not fan of this genre.
> 
> This just kicks the last Sci-Fi film I watched Into Oblivion.



Yeah, that movie is awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's only one movie named "Cabin in the woods", others were tv series.
> Find - IMDb





RCuber said:


> ^^ The Cabin in the Woods (2012) - IMDb



That one?

:sigh: Had seen it and didn't like it


----------



## a_medico (Jul 28, 2013)

^^ Yup. Same one. I thought it was a bit different in the slasher/horror genre.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 28, 2013)

*The Wolverine *
Average movie,no story but better 3D.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> TBH I didn't know about Rockwell till that movie



 I didn't know about Rockwell until Iron Man 2.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2013)

Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (Video 2013) - IMDb 8/10 I Don't recall when was the last animated movie which got me so thrilled.  must watch


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2013)

First movie that involves lots about flash, i would say..
In previous movies (JL: Doom/JL:Crisis on two earths), flash's just like supporting character, but *flash*point(being about flash) revealed more about the flash.

Superman was a child , when he was crashed into Smallville. Though this movie is about alternate universe, superman should've been a child (when crashed to metropolis) but this movie portrayed him as an adult.. 

Am i missng something?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> First movie that involves lots about flash, i would say..
> In previous movies (JL: Doom/JL:Crisis on two earths), flash's just like supporting character, but *flash*point(being about flash) revealed more about the flash.
> 
> Superman was a child , when he was crashed into Smallville. Though this movie is about alternate universe, superman should've been a child (when crashed to metropolis) but this movie portrayed him as an adult..
> ...





Spoiler



His pod crashed 30 years before the movie is set . Flash sees this in his alternate-universe memory when it was changing , Thomas Wayne also I think said that something crashed in Metropolis 30 years ago.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys any suggestions on good mystery movies?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on good mystery movies?


Secret Window (2004) - IMDb
The Usual Suspects (1995) - IMDb
Shutter Island (2010) - IMDb
L.A. Confidential (1997) - IMDb
Zodiac (2007) - IMDb
Mulholland Dr. (2001) - IMDb
Vanilla Sky (2001) - IMDb
Fracture (2007) - IMDb


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 30, 2013)

That one scene in Zodiac was one of the creepiest scene I have watched in any movie .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 30, 2013)

*The Usual Suspects* - 9.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Secret Window (2004) - IMDb
> The Usual Suspects (1995) - IMDb
> Shutter Island (2010) - IMDb
> L.A. Confidential (1997) - IMDb
> ...


Thanks Charan. Have watched Shutter Island from the list.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks Charan. Have watched Shutter Island from the list.



also watch Rear Window (1954) - IMDb


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 30, 2013)

*The Woman in Black* - 5/10
LOL Zang you think this movie is horror  I got this from your horror movie list...Dissappointed!

*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer * - 5/10 (make it 4.8)
Dafaq was this! I started watching this movie at around 2 AM and was bloddy pissed at guy killing one after another beauty. This movie is kindof disturbing..

will watch Insidious, Cabin in the woods and Sinister this weekend, hope these will be good horror.



ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on good mystery movies?



Inception
Gone Baby Gone
Rear Window
Blue Velvet
A Few Good Man
Usual Suspects
Silience of the Lambs
Insomnia
Zodiac
Seven
Bourne Series
Momento
Shutter Island
Total Recall
L.A. Confidential
Chinatown

List goes on, there are so many good mystery movies


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 30, 2013)

*My Sassy Girl *- 9/10


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Girl Next Door - 7 / 10 
Matty rocks BMW at last!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> *The Woman in Black* - 5/10
> LOL Zang you think this movie is horror  I got this from your horror movie list...Dissappointed!



it was not me alone...


Rishi. said:


> I wonder Why "The Woman In Black is not in this List." [Section: Supernatural Horror.] , One of the best recent SN Horror movies, IMO.


and also its there in rhitwick lists in the same thread 

btw it was a good horror not at all disappointing


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 30, 2013)

My current fav is  Django Unchained (I really love period movies/novels)
Other than that

Harold and Kumar (series)
The Transporter (series)
Jason Bourne (series)
Desperado (Kind of like that epic "Shawshank Redemption" but with more wits)
Run Lola Run (Got it to practice my ailing German, great one)
Under Siege
Face/off
The Boondock Saints
Yojimbo (Japanese, pretty old from 60's)



Zangetsu said:


> it was not me alone...
> 
> and also its there in rhitwick lists in the same thread
> 
> btw it was a good horror not at all disappointing



 If Women in Black was horror then I'm an alien


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *My Sassy Girl *- 9/10


Which one? - Korean/American ?
I assume, it as Korean.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> it was not me alone...
> 
> and also its there in rhitwick lists in the same thread
> 
> btw it was a good horror not at all disappointing


Woman in black is a horror movie.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolverine-8/10
Can't wait for the next part 


Spoiler



In the end they show magneto and the professor





quan chi said:


> *The Wolverine *
> Average movie,no story but better 3D.



This movie was soo much better than man of steel, all my friends said the same.
The train scene+3d was EPIC---I was literally getting goosebumps


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> this movie was soo much better than man of steel, all my friends said the same.



what!!!! Really ?

Even though I have no intrest in watching this movie , I am very pumped for next part (of X-Men not wolverine) Days of Future Past ! Fix the damn timeline and the franchise already .


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 31, 2013)

*Oblivion -* I liked it so much I made my mom watch it


----------



## icebags (Jul 31, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> what!!!! Really ?
> 
> Even though I have no intrest in watching this movie , I am very pumped for next part (of X-Men not wolverine) Days of Future Past ! Fix the damn timeline and the franchise already .





Spoiler



i am thinking this would be where first class will be linking with current x-men.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Wolverine-8/10
> Can't wait for the next part
> 
> 
> ...



Most of my friends slept through out the movie


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Most of my friends slept through out the movie



Even in the train scene :O,The train scene was the only amazing part of the movie


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Even in the train scene :O,The train scene was the only amazing part of the movie



Yeah, where wolverine conveniently defies gravity


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah, where wolverine conveniently defies gravity



did you see it ... ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Most of my friends slept through out the movie



And I was trying to punch the guys at the back row for talking too much.. anyway they were too many so I left them


----------



## quan chi (Jul 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> This movie was soo much better than man of steel, all my friends said the same.
> The train scene+3d was EPIC---I was literally getting goosebumps



Dont know about man of steel.Haven't seen it. However this was nothing but crap compared to other X-men movies. You want train scene watch MI:1 again.
There were so many things going wrong in this movie(yes including story,direction etc etc) that i decided not to review it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2013)

Inception :- 9 / 10 
Awesome! *Mind Fu(king* movie ...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> And I was trying to punch the guys at the back row for talking too much.. anyway they were too many so I left them



Thats one of the reasons i rarely watch movies in cinema halls


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2013)

*Hansel & Gretel : Witch Hunters (2013) - 6/10*
they tried to make it like underworld but couldn't succeed...ok movie


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2013)

planning to watch Vanilla Sky soon, is it worth a watch?


----------



## a_medico (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^ Depends on your taste. Most of the members in this thread have liked it, including me.


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> And I was trying to punch the guys at the back row for talking too much.. anyway they were too many so I left them



I planned not to go to any movies during school holidays, kids spoils everything


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody watched 'Rock of Ages' ??


----------



## quagmire (Aug 1, 2013)

*We Need To Talk About Kevin* - Haven't read the book which this is based on so cant rate.

Honestly this movie gave a new perspective on a parent-child relationship. Must watch IMO.

*Acting*: 10/10 
Tilda Swinton: She totally deserved an Oscar.
Ezra Miller : Impressive. Doesn't get much screen time but certainly leaves a mark.



Spoiler



Added to the list of contemplation movies. 

Do you think Kevin's mother was responsible in some way for his actions in some way?





*Premium Rush* - 7.5/10   If you're into bikes(cycles) this is one you can't certainly miss.

*Plot* : 6/10
*Acting* : JGL - Do I have to say anything?   |  Michael Shannon - As a bad cop villain he's great.
*Screenplay* : 8.5/10
*Editing* : 9/10
*VFX *: 8.5/10
*OST* : 8.5/10​


*Crash* - 9/10. Definite must watch.

*Plot* : 10/10
*Acting* : 10/10
*Screenplay* : 10/10
*Editing* : 10/10
*Direction* : 10/10​


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2013)

quagmire said:


> *We Need To Talk About Kevin* - Haven't read the book which this is based on so cant rate.
> 
> Honestly this movie gave a new perspective on a parent-child relationship. Must watch IMO.
> 
> ...


Admit that you've seen this movie because you've already seen "The perks of being a wallflower" and was impressed by the acting of "Ezra Miller"!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 2, 2013)

* The Call* ...... The movie could have been much much better but it still was pretty entertaining. Its a story about a 911 caller who tries to save an abducted girl. I know nothing about how 911 works so I cannot comment much on the technicalities, but for what and how it was presented, looked and felt really authentic. Almost all situations were portrayed genuinely and performances were commendable. The ending I must say was a bit cliched and typical hollyhoodish, but over all  an entertaining movie........*6.8/10*


----------



## $park (Aug 2, 2013)

Bhaag Milkha Bhaag - Amazing acting by farhan. He lived the role.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Inception :- 9 / 10
> Awesome! *Mind Fu(king* movie ...



Late to the party eh ?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Inception :- 9 / 10
> Awesome! *Mind Fu(king* movie ...





rajatGod512 said:


> Late to the party eh ?



Better late than never!


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Admit that you've seen this movie because you've already seen "The perks of being a wallflower" and was impressed by the acting of "Ezra Miller"!



Sort of. I watched it mainly coz the first person is female (shot from her perspective) and such movies are rare. I don't want to sound sexist but I wanted to see how a female director handles drama based on a story.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 3, 2013)

Will chennai Express be a hit?
I think movie might be a "HIT" but the movie won't get more than 3*


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2013)

its a rohit shetty film..would be a masala film..maybe kids would like it..
i m wondering how they changed the movie plot as it revolves around chetan bhagat's novel : Two states.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 3, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> its a rohit shetty film..would be a masala film..maybe kids would like it..
> i m wondering how they changed the movie plot as it revolves around chetan bhagat's novel : Two states.



Lol no it's not based on two states,the two states movie is called Two States


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 3, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> its a rohit shetty film..would be a masala film..maybe kids would like it..
> i m wondering how they changed the movie plot as it revolves around chetan bhagat's novel : Two states.



chennai express is Two States??   

you are misinformed


----------



## theserpent (Aug 3, 2013)

How Chennai Express will reach the 100 crore club
It's releasing on 8th i.e EID-They will have around 6-8 shows per theather-It will be housefull-Wolah


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> How Chennai Express will reach the 100 crore club
> It's releasing on 8th i.e EID-They will have around 6-8 shows per theather-It will be housefull-Wolah



why not 200 crore ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol no it's not based on two states,the two states movie is called Two States





anirbandd said:


> chennai express is Two States??
> 
> you are misinformed




what the...I've been trolled by my friends !!!!! Damn them !!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2013)

*Trance* .......... After a looong long time a movie that actually screwed by brain. Its another Gem by *Danny Boyle.* This is the kind of movie that can not be described by a sentence or two. Very tough. I will just give a quick, account ..." _An art auctioneer , involved in a Heist, forgets where he has kept the painting, and had to hire a hypnotherapist to find it."_ ........ Believe me the plot jest does not even touch the hair line of the intricacies, twists and turns that you will experience in the movie. By half time the plot becomes so convoluted you will have a hard time understanding it. By the end things do become clear but how things actually happened is left a lot to the audiences, when I say a lot I mean so much so that it actually to an extent goes against the movie (atleast according to me), and when that happens too many theories start floating around.

The movie follows the same style as of memento or the machinist, i.e screwed chronological order and it will take multiple viewing to understand what and how things happened.

But that does not take away the fact that it is an edge of the seat material with a completely unexpected twisted ending ..... I loved it ....... not for all ....... *7/10* for this one.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2013)

^^ Added to the list. Avoided reading your review. will read after I watch it, probably tomorrow.

*Crazy stupid love* - Good romantic comedy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> its a rohit shetty film..would be a masala film..maybe kids would like it..
> i m wondering how they changed the movie plot as it revolves around chetan bhagat's novel : Two states.





theserpent said:


> How Chennai Express will reach the 100 crore club
> It's releasing on 8th i.e EID-They will have around 6-8 shows per theather-It will be housefull-Wolah



Watched The Wolverine yesterday. it was 8.5/10 for me.

I'll rather watch Elysium‎ OR 2 Guns‎ OR Kick-ass 2 next instead of any SRK movie.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2013)

Good to know Kick Ass2 is coming. Wouldnt mind as long as it's by the same director.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I'll rather watch Elysium‎ OR 2 Guns‎ OR Kick-ass 2 next instead of any SRK movie.



Its an Insult itself for a movie like Elysium to be even mentioned, written in the same bracket as any of SRK movie .......



a_medico said:


> *Crazy stupid love* - Good romantic comedy.



I have CSL in my library for a ong time, is it just a simple romantic comedy, or actually worth watching .. ????


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2013)

worth watching.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 4, 2013)

CSL - You will never see it coming .


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2013)

*Trance* - Same thoughts as stated by Sam. Loved it. To add to it, lovely OST and backgroud score. Few goofups but it's okay for a masala movie.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> CSL - You will never see it coming .



Do we have a twist here.....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 4, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Do we have a twist here.....



yeah...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2013)

*Rock of Ages* - *7/10* a good musical movie with lot of good rock songs...Tom Cruise was awesome!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 4, 2013)

*The Usual Suspect 8.5/10* Good Crime-Drama !


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2013)

Pacific Rim 8/10

Pretty cool stuff if you are a mecha fan, the backstory is very nicely fleshed out, the robots have their own personalities and overall there is enough to keep you interested even besides the awesome fighting action.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ishaqzadde 6 / 10


----------



## abhidev (Aug 4, 2013)

*The Conjuring 7/10* its creepy and a good watch...some scenes are really good!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2013)

Neram (2013) - IMDb  - _[Tamil movie]_
- Movie about how a man go high in good times, and kneel down in bad times with full of comedy + suspense

Here's the vague storyline from IMDb, for people who don't know tamil and want to know what this movie is all about..


Spoiler



The lead character Vettri (Nivin) is a nomad in search of a job after being fired from a bankrupt multinational. He borrows some money from a local goon Vattiraja (Simhaa) for some family commitments and he is not able to repay it back on time. To pile up his troubles, his girlfriend Veni (Nazriya) runs away from home as her father does not acknowledge their love. To add fuel to the flare, his sister's husband demands the pending dowry to start over his new found business. All of these need to happen by 5pm in a single day and of course with little time left. If you think that's the end to all of Vettri's woes, no! There are plenty more which keep mounting his head, so will he successfully repay Vattiraja to escape his wrath? What happens to his love? How does he escape the police?


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2013)

@gearbox: U know Tamil or Tamil subs


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

amjath said:


> @gearbox: U know Tamil or Tamil subs


Ya.. I know Tamil;


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Moon - 8/10 *
Gem of a film guys, thanks for recommending!
Environment was just EPIC in this film. The "Being all alone on a planet" feels
Director and Actor have done a great job. 
This one shouldnt be missed!

*Sinister - 5.8/10*
Oh boy this was a scary movie for some 
wont comment on this much!
you can skip this but it has few chills!

will watch Oblivion, Insidious and Crash in  this week


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Ya.. I know Tamil;


Bro if you watch tamil movies regularly can you recommend a few good latest tamil movies?



pratik385 said:


> *Sinister - 5.8/10*
> Oh boy this was a scary movie for some
> wont comment on this much!


Just let us know bro if this is worth watching or not. I'm horror genre fan. Your rating doesn't suggest worth watching.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Bro if you watch tamil movies regularly can you recommend a few good latest tamil movies?
> Just let us know bro if this is worth watching or not. I'm horror genre fan. Your rating doesn't suggest worth watching.


Not regular, but i will tell you if there's worth watching tamil movies.
Regarding Sinister, it's not much of a horror film like you won't see much gory faces/blood. The strength of this movie is eerie surroundings and unusual sounds.
Watch this movie in night with headphones or in full volume with stereo..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

*Resurrection (1999) - 8.5/10*
Oh..Jesus what a freaking awesome movie....must must watch for Mystery/Crime movie fans  
Ending is excellent 



ajayritik said:


> Just let us know bro if this is worth watching or not. I'm horror genre fan. Your rating doesn't suggest worth watching.


Sinister is good creepy horror movie...its there also in Horror movies thread


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Just let us know bro if this is worth watching or not. I'm horror genre fan. Your rating doesn't suggest worth watching.


Ignore him, he finds almost all famous horror movies laughable.

I'm now really interested to know his list of movies which he would certify as true horror movies.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 5, 2013)

Sinister is highly highly recommended. One of the best horror movies i've ever watched. Watch it alone at night with headphones for maximum experience.

Also watched this:

*The Conjuring - 7.5/10*

Some sequences are expertly done with a genuine scary feel. Besides, its inspired from real life experiences of real people.
Google - "Perron Family".

*@Zangetsu*

I think you should add "The Conjuring" in the must watch horror movie thread.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 5, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Just let us know bro if this is worth watching or not. I'm horror genre fan. Your rating doesn't suggest worth watching.



If you're "Darpok" kindaguy like some of here  then you will be scared 

Reason i find these laughable coz i dont believe in ghost or these kind of madeup BS..




vickybat said:


> Sinister is highly highly recommended. One of the best horror movies i've ever watched. *Watch it alone at night with headphones for maximum experience.*
> Also watched this:
> 
> *The Conjuring - 7.5/10*
> ...



Or go in a Jungle to enjoy ultimate experience 
Heard a lot about Conjuring, will give it a go.. Thanks


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't go by the reviews of someone who doesn't enjoy horror movies . And btw you dont have to believe in ghosts to enjoy those movies . 

*Oblivion* - 8/10

Expected a lot from this movie , because of ratings here  .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

@pratik385: if u laugh while watching horror then watch comedy instead of horror
have u seen V/H/S 1 & 2 



vickybat said:


> *@Zangetsu*
> 
> I think you should add "The Conjuring" in the must watch horror movie thread.


yeah..will add it there 



Zangetsu said:


> *Resurrection (1999) - 8.5/10*
> Oh..Jesus what a freaking awesome movie....must must watch for Mystery/Crime movie fans
> Ending is excellent



do watch this movie guys..if u like movies such as Se7en


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 5, 2013)

Spoiler



Why didn't Julia in sleeping pod age ? Even after 60 years in pod  

Why are there no aliens in Tet ? 

Why didn't Tet catch the orbiting Sleeping Pod ?


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2013)

*One False Move*.......... I ove 90s action, One false move is also a 90s action drama, but with enough depth, grimness that you do feel the movie throughout its playback. Plot is fairly and dead simple, after a violent drug rip of in LA,  two LAPD cops peruse two thugs to Star City, Arkanas where our protagonist *"Bill Paxton"* is posted. Star City, is portrayed as a small town with zero criminal activity for years. Bill Paxton our cop is an enthusiastic cop with all zeal and ambition to perform and have some action in his career. This is seen as a bit immature by our LAPD cops, how they team up and bring the thugs to justice is the plot. 

The movie is pretty grim and serious in its tone and the ending is (though very short, I must say) but violent. Bill Paxton shines as the protagionest here............*.6.8/10 *here


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 5, 2013)

*The Conjuring* - 9/10


Those sound effects !


----------



## Anish (Aug 5, 2013)

Watched looper today.  I ll give 7/10
Joseph gordon looks different in this movie.

Someone recommemd good movie which is close to the usual suspects such like


----------



## $park (Aug 5, 2013)

The goonies - old movie, but i still love it.


----------



## BombayBoy (Aug 6, 2013)

M (1931) - IMDb

Nae meorisokui jiwoogae (2004) - IMDb

In Darkness (2011) - IMDb

Hwal (2005) - IMDb

Salinui chueok (2003) - IMDb

just a few i've watched lately


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2013)

The Conjuring - Genuinely spooky. But for me, The Exorcism of Emily Rose still remains the best in this genre. The Rite came close second, though few in this thread found it ordinary.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2013)

My first review on IMDb has been accepted, view it here: The Godfather Reviews & Ratings - IMDb


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't seen Godfather yet


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anish said:


> Watched looper today.  I ll give 7/10
> Joseph gordon looks different in this movie.
> 
> Someone recommemd good movie which is close to the usual suspects such like



Mystic River (2003) 
Se7en (1995)
Frailty (2001)


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Aug 6, 2013)

The conjuring was just okay


----------



## a_medico (Aug 7, 2013)

*The Reluctant Fundamentalist* - A gem which went unnoticed. Probably the best I have seen from Mira Nair. A bit too lengthy and missed a final punch. Otherwise, would have been a masterpiece. Still worth a watch. Great to see Riz Ahmad again after *Four Lions*.

By the way, those who like black humor and haven't watched _Four Lions_, it's highly recommended.


----------



## icebags (Aug 7, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> M (1931) - IMDb
> 
> just a few i've watched lately



i wonder if bapuji watched that movie by any chance ? or amelia earhart may be ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 7, 2013)

Some I watched recently
*
Before Midnight : 8.3/10
10 things I hate about you :  6.8/10
U Turn : 6.5/10
The Vow : 3/10*


----------



## a_medico (Aug 7, 2013)

The Byzantium - They tried to make it like 'Let the right one in' plus copied some random vampire movies. The result is okish for a single viewing. The ending was like a poor man's Twilight.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> My first review on IMDb has been accepted, view it here: The Godfather Reviews & Ratings - IMDb



Niiice.. Have you read the original novel??


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ No haven't read the novel yet.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Oblivion- 8/10 (10/10 for score)*
Awesome movie..A good time pass. Tom and Morgan both acted well...Morgan's look 
I just loved the OST of this movie..Super!
Scenic and animations are very good..gotta love droids..KICKASS \m/
Please watch this one.
Can anybody answer Allu Azad's questions?


*@ Allu Azad and a_medico*
Now ive to watch this one! You guys saw it in theater? coz its not out "there" yet 

*@ a_medico*
I agree on Four Lions..
Reluctant Fundamentalist added to the list. Thanks 

To watch:
1.Crash
2.Conjuring
3. Reluctant Fundamentatlist
4. Trance


----------



## BombayBoy (Aug 7, 2013)

icebags said:


> i wonder if bapuji watched that movie by any chance ? or amelia earhart may be ? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif



i wonder if Bapuji is Mahatma Gandhi you are referring to and a movie on Amelia Earhart - i haven't  seen it?

and i don't know if both these personalities have seen this movie but its a nice masterpiece which has luckily been restored.

PS - i watched Oblivion and forced myself to complete the move and its one of the movies i regret watching


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 7, 2013)

planned on watching the new wolverine movie..went for The Conjuring instead..
The Conjuring was certainly an spooky movie..If u plan on watching it, please do watch it in theatres..Watching it at home will probably not be enjoyable..the sound effects were awesome..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2013)

*The Conjuring 7.5/10*

This movie tops my list of horror movies released this year by far. "Mama" is good contest for it and could have topped it but due to its shitty climax it won't.

Conjuring is brief, crisp, sticks to the point and never overdoes things.
Though uses 'jump scares' (literally! ) and heavily depends on "sound effects"; few here would found that discouraging. 

Still, I would say give this a try, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 8, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Some I watched recently
> *
> Before Midnight : 8.3/10
> *




Woah ! Before Midnight released ? Gonna get it .


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2013)

The Conjuring : 6/10

Nothing new,good for one time watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 8, 2013)

*Crazy Stupid Love *- 9/10

This is crazy and I like it .


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2013)

*Chennai Express 7/10*

Cast: You all know!
Duration: 142 minutes

After a long time SRK did a movie where neither he nor the director tried to achieve anything but entertainment. Throughout the movie none tried to take anything seriously and that works.
You already know there wouldn't be anything new so hardly any disappointment. 

Movie starts well, light slapstick jokes (and you would laugh on few of them for sure). Till intermission its all good. After intermission the movie drags a bit and slows down but picks up at the end. The climax is also predictable.

+ve points : SRK, Deepika (with every movie she's proving she can act, she's becoming a complete package day-by-day, my best wishes to her), beautiful cinematography, very (I say very very) colourful set design, comedy (few old and few new jokes)
-ve points : It seemed a Tamil movie with occasional hindi dialogs, screenplay (noticeable holes in story; still better story than JTHJ and Ra.One)

*Verdict:* Those of you are going to watch it, you already know what you are going to watch. Those of you are still not sure if you should watch it, let me tell you...you know its story. And those of you whose only reason of discarding this movie is SRK well stay away from it, may be.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 9, 2013)

*The Avengers* - 9/10


I like Hulk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2013)

*Oblivion* 8/10

Liked the ending.


----------



## amjath (Aug 9, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> -ve points : *It seemed a Tamil movie with occasional hindi dialogs*, screenplay (noticeable holes in story; still better story than JTHJ and Ra.One)



So this movie gonna gross more, hindi and tamil audience too eh??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

@rhitwick: you understand tamil?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @rhitwick: you understand tamil?


No. And thats the reason its in -ve points


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I like Hulk



Who Doesn't !


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Who Doesn't !


Abomination


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2013)

Rhitwick this time i am sorry i have to say you are carrying this fanboyism of yours too much. From next time please state specifically you are rating for what? The movie or srk! Btw i am not a hater nor a lover of any specific actor i just see their work.

7/10 for chennai express? 
Then why not 9/10 for golamaal series by rohit shetty. 
Singham would then score 9.5/10.

Chennai express is a total disaster.Telling it one of the worst films will not be a wrong remark. It has 0% story. For around 3 hours srk and deepika says something,travels,dance & the screen is filled with some colourful sets then fights. After that the movie ends.The best part!
It was damn boring yes it was boring. Moreover i don't know with which camera they shot the film there were really some low res videos in between. It was like watching a 720p upscaled video. I will NOT recommend anyone to waste Rs 180 for this meaningless non entertainer film.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 9, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Chennai express is a total disaster.Telling it one of the worst films will not be a wrong remark. It has 0% story. For around 3 hours srk and deepika says something,travels,dance & the screen is filled with some colourful sets then fights. After that the movie ends.The best part!
> It was damn boring yes it was boring. Moreover i don't know with which camera they shot the film there were really some low res videos in between. It was like watching a 720p upscaled video. I will NOT recommend anyone to waste Rs 180 for this meaningless non entertainer film.



*@Quan*, what were you expecting from a movie like CE, I am surprised that you even took that huge leap of faith and actually went to see this movie. It had disaster written all over it right from its first promo day.

SRK has gone towards proper main stream cinema doesn't give a rats ass about the quality of the movie or the script. (it should earn money, thats all and it will, with the kind of fan following SRK has and the crap we audience have accepted to take.) In recent time I have lost quite a respect for this actor.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 9, 2013)

*Thalaivaa* - 8.5/10

Mass Entertainer , Nice twist around half time .

Same old story . Some cliche moments .

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Thalaivaa*‎


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Rhitwick this time i am sorry i have to say you are carrying this fanboyism of yours too much. From next time please state specifically you are rating for what? The movie or srk! Btw i am not a hater nor a lover of any specific actor i just see their work.
> 
> 7/10 for chennai express?
> Then why not 9/10 for golamaal series by rohit shetty.
> Singham would then score 9.5/10.


Dude, its too much. Did you go for this movie by getting influenced my review. I guess not. 
Then why blame me. You  all know I'm a fanboy and this is how my reviews would be for any SRK movie.
Deal with it!

And I'm going to bold few parts of my review, hope that would clear up few things.



rhitwick said:


> *Chennai Express 7/10*
> 
> Cast: You all know!
> Duration: 142 minutes
> ...


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Thalaivaa* - 8.5/10
> 
> Mass Entertainer , Nice twist around half time .
> 
> ...


It released?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2013)

@rhitwick: u watched the FDFS (first day first show)..i.e thursday of CE???


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @rhitwick: u watched the FDFS (first day first show)..i.e thursday of CE???



Yes. 
For me it has to be a FDFS. And in Kolkata first show was at 6PM on Thursday.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, its too much. Did you go for this movie by getting influenced my review. I guess not.
> Then why blame me. You  all know I'm a fanboy and this is how my reviews would be for any SRK movie.
> Deal with it!
> 
> And I'm going to bold few parts of my review, hope that would clear up few things.



No I am not blaming you but yes this(see the below quote) part is true. Maybe my mistake.


rhitwick said:


> Dude, its too much. Did you go for this movie by getting influenced my review.





sam9s said:


> *@Quan*, what were you expecting from a movie like CE, I am surprised that you even took that huge leap of faith and actually went to see this movie. It had disaster written all over it right from its first promo day.
> 
> SRK has gone towards proper main stream cinema doesn't give a rats ass about the quality of the movie or the script. (it should earn money, thats all and it will, with the kind of fan following SRK has and the crap we audience have accepted to take.) In recent time I have lost quite a respect for this actor.


Like i said it was a mistake. Yes i agree on the other part too. SRK fits more in serious roles like chak de. In this movie he makes fun of his previous films which really wasn't funny at all.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2013)

@ rhitwick if you are a real fanboy of SRK you need to watch Guddu, Oh Darling Yeh Hai India, Zamaana  Deewana, Maya Memsaab, Raam Jaane,Chahat back to back without any breaks. Preferably each of them twice.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2013)

quan chi said:


> No I am not blaming you but yes this(see the below quote) part is true. Maybe my mistake.



I'm sorry but as I mentioned earlier and pointed in bold too about my views on this movie.

Know for this one thing and it'll be true till I change..... there are three types of movies for me. Good movies, bad movies and SRK's movies.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Aug 9, 2013)

i bet it wont be worse than Jab Tak Hai Jaan


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> The Conjuring : 6/10
> 
> Nothing new,good for one time watch.


Would completely agree with you on this. Just back from the movie.


quan chi said:


> Rhitwick this time i am sorry i have to say you are carrying this fanboyism of yours too much. From next time please state specifically you are rating for what? The movie or srk!
> 
> Then why not 9/10 for golamaal series by rohit shetty.
> Singham would then score 9.5/10.


I wouldn't have put it in better way Thanks Buddy. 
So rhitwick sir tore apart Golmaal series and Singham and saying good things about CE? Is it rhitwick? Look who's talking!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick if you are a real fanboy of SRK you need to watch Guddu, Oh Darling Yeh Hai India, Zamaana  Deewana, Maya Memsaab, Raam Jaane,Chahat back to back without any breaks. Preferably each of them twice.


Have seen 
Guddu (Liked it)
Ram Jaane (No inclination on it)
Chahat (oh, I love that movie. Marvelous acting by SRK. Specially last scene. "Mar Narang, mar!" )

Haven't seen,
Oh Darling Yeh Hai India 
Zamaana Deewana 
Maya Memsaab


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Have seen
> Guddu (Liked it)
> Ram Jaane (No inclination on it)
> Chahat (oh, I love that movie. Marvelous acting by SRK. Specially last scene. "Mar Narang, mar!" )
> ...


Why don't you watch the above three ASAP.
No inclination on it or for it and why not? You would know Shahrukh Khan's acting Calibre to the top most. I would seriously recommend you to watch it especially if you are his fanboy. 
If you like Guddu and Chahat that means you are a true fan or fanboy.



rhitwick said:


> Know for this one thing and it'll be true till I change..... there are three types of movies for me. Good movies, bad movies and SRK's movies.


Please watch the movies I mentioned and you will have another category movies starring SRK which are crap.


ajayritik said:


> *So rhitwick sir tore apart Golmaal series and Singham and saying good things about CE? Is it rhitwick? Look who's talking!*



I'm waiting for your response on this rhitwick. You didn't like Golmaal series and Singham but liked CE?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally, yeah finally, watched *The Dark Knight*.

Slept at last 2 attempts while watching it. 

But I enjoyed it. Joker is really Joker, if you know what I mean.

Would give it 7.8/10.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Finally, yeah finally, watched *The Dark Night*.
> 
> Slept at last 2 attempts while watching it.
> 
> ...



The Dark *Knight*?

or should I take that as sarcasm, which is quite insulting to a movie like TDK.


----------



## amjath (Aug 9, 2013)

The conjuring 8/10
Yes it's same old and repetitive but behind every horror movie success there's something called background score, which is too good for movie. Some place it is loud


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> It released?




Yes  saw FDFS


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The Dark *Knight*?
> 
> or should I take that as sarcasm, which is quite insulting to a movie like TDK.




LOL... That one is a ROCL ! 
@dashing.sujay dont watch Rises maybe you will go on coma ...

JK!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The Dark *Knight*?
> 
> or should I take that as sarcasm, which is quite insulting to a movie like TDK.



That was a typo 



rajatGod512 said:


> @dashing.sujay dont watch Rises maybe you will go on coma ...
> 
> JK!



I watched TDKR in theatre in first week of release itself and enjoyed it a lot. But now, I'd rate TDK much above TDKR. The story and the plot is so well directed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2013)

Just watched Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (its animated, not a live action).

9/10

Hope DC makes a live action Flash movie next 
Fans, it a must watch.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 10, 2013)

*T: 2*
Saw again couple of days back and this movie never gets old!


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Hope DC makes a live action Flash movie next


Waiting for it. 
They could've made Flash movie, with the money of Green lantern


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick if you are a real fanboy of SRK you need to watch Guddu, Oh Darling Yeh Hai India, Zamaana  Deewana, Maya Memsaab, Raam Jaane,Chahat back to back without any breaks. Preferably each of them twice.



Ram Jaane was the biggest flop of SRK


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Just watched Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (its animated, not a live action).
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...



I usually get bored with the DC's animated movies, but Red Hood and Flashpoint are the exception, fantastic movies. Sad we don't have a live action version of Flash yet, it has the potential to be the Iron  Man of DCU.


----------



## digitfan (Aug 10, 2013)

*SHABDO (the sound)*(Bengali)
After a long time some good and different movie at last. It may not be an excellent one but we should thank the crew of this film for making a film on a new and different subject. Please ignore some over actings by churni ganguli and others. Apart from that the movie is really good with beautiful cinematography. Recommended for all movie lovers don't worry it has subtitles too!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Ram Jaane was the biggest flop of SRK



That will not get into rhitwick's ears.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Haven't seen,
> Maya Memsaab


 don't miss it..and also one censored scene in it (xposed)


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 10, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Why don't you watch the above three ASAP.
> No inclination on it or for it and why not? You would know Shahrukh Khan's acting Calibre to the top most. I would seriously recommend you to watch it especially if you are his fanboy.
> If you like Guddu and Chahat that means you are a true fan or fanboy.
> 
> ...



Kahan bhag gaya bhai rhitwick. Phir chale gaya hai kya CE dekhne?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Kahan bhag gaya bhai rhitwick. Phir chale gaya hai kya CE dekhne?



lol...right.
Just came back from second viewing of *"Chennai Express"*

All your arguments are invalid!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> lol...right.
> Just came back from second viewing of *"Chennai Express"*
> *
> All your arguments are invalid!*



Can you elaborate on the bolded text?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Can you elaborate on the bolded text?


to this, I give you this...


rhitwick said:


> Just came back from second viewing of *"Chennai Express"*


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2013)

Chennai Express makes Ek Tha Tiger look like a masterpiece.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2013)

*Azumi (2003) - 7.5/10*
what a fantastic movie...totally breathtaking background music & actions

now will watch Azumi 2


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2013)

ico said:


> Chennai Express makes Ek Tha Tiger look like a masterpiece.



^^+100


----------



## digitfan (Aug 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> lol...right.
> Just came back from second viewing of *"Chennai Express"*
> 
> All your arguments are invalid!



Is there any vacancy left? Please pm me i am interested too. Please tell me about the incentives, salary structure & working hours too.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2013)

digitfan said:


> Is there any vacancy left? Please pm me i am interested too. Please tell me about the incentives, salary structure & working hours too.



I'm really clueless now.

Did you want to post in a different forum or you want to be in SRK's fanboy group?!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sarcasm Phail!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2013)

*Dynamite Warrior 5.01/10*

The story is very simple.

There is a certain village in Thailand where people are happily farming with buffaloes. This greedy inventor invents a tractor and wanted to sell to the farmers but puts a really high price on it. None buys it. So he devised a master plan. Steal all buffaloes wherever they are found. Then people would be forced to buy the tractor.
To save the poor people then there appears our superhero "Dynamite Warrior". He's like Batman of poorer than poor people. No actual super power but has great knowledge about "dynamite". So, with the dynamite he created 'rockets' of many sizes. The only thing that these rockets can do is fly. While in battle he points it to people and fires it up. If the person is still standing it would hit him with great force. No, it won't blast even though its made of dynamite and its a movie.

So, we get a protagonist and an antagonist. Then to make the movie lengthy few side stories are added. Of course there is a girl!
Now to spice up things a bit and to make the movie watchable add Muay Thai to this plot.

*Verdict:* This is the worst Thai action movie I've ever seen in my life. It barely made it this thread due to the climax action sequence. 

*Should you watch it?* If you love Muay Thai and missing Tony Jaa, you can give it a try (like I did). My advice would be just skip to the last 20 minutes.


Oh, did I mention a special weapon made of menstruation blood that the hero use to kill the villain?!


----------



## digitfan (Aug 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I'm really clueless now.
> 
> Did you want to post in a different forum or you want to be in SRK's fanboy group?!


I know you are not any fanboy. SRK pays you heavily to promote his films. Lets take the pm route to discuss the amounts etc.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2013)

digitfan said:


> I know you are not any fanboy. SRK pays you heavily to promote his films. Lets take the pm route to discuss the amounts etc.



Bhai tere mu mein ghee-shakkar! 

I hope it gets true someday. Right now I'm temping, someday hope to get into his payroll!


----------



## icebags (Aug 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Dynamite Warrior 5.01/10*



why don't just trimm that .01 part ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 11, 2013)

*Memories* - 9/10

Just the right mix !

Memories (2013 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> lol...right.
> Just came back from second viewing of *"Chennai Express"*
> 
> All your arguments are invalid!



Bro instead of watching the crap CE twice, better watch Raanjhna. Acting from Dhanush is far better than what SRK could do!



rhitwick said:


> Bhai tere mu mein ghee-shakkar!
> 
> I hope it gets true someday.* Right now I'm temping,* someday hope to get into his payroll!



Yeh temping kya hoti hai yaar? Itne saare English movie dekhta hai kuch dhang ki English to bol liya kar?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 11, 2013)

You guys started again .... LOL!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Bro instead of watching the crap CE twice


I'll watch any movie I want and however number of times I wish to. Certainly do not need permission/suggestion from you.


> better watch Raanjhna.


Watched "Raanjhana" already. Read my review in "Movie review" thread.


> Acting from Dhanush is far better than what SRK could do!


And, by anyway you are trying to say Dhanush in Raanjhana is better than (supposedly) SRK in Raanjhana



> Yeh temping kya hoti hai yaar? Itne saare English movie dekhta hai kuch dhang ki English to bol liya kar?


FYI
temping - definition of temping by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Pull out your Webster/Oxford whichever hardcover Eng-Eng dictionary you have in your house and search the word. 

Again, you certainly do not know everything!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I'll watch any movie I want and however number of times I wish to. Certainly do not need permission/suggestion from you.
> 
> Watched "Raanjhana" already. Read my review in "Movie review" thread.
> 
> ...



I think I went a little overboard about you watching Raanjhna. I should have kept my opinion to myself.
Oh Sorry I didn't check your review on the movie. Apologies again.
It was just an hypothesis that if SRK had acted in the same movie. His acting would have been not upto mark.

I started getting pompous about the English thing. I don't use sophisticated English like you. I guess it's coz you spend most of the time reading dictionaries. 

That's true I don't know everything! But that doesn't prove  you know everything.

When you get upset about someone telling you what to watch and not to watch. 
*You should not bother interfering whether their Grand Parents or Parents watch the movie together.*
*You have no Bl... right to comment with whom I should watch movie. Whether it's my 2 year old kiddo or a 90 year old Grand Mom. *
They have their own sensibilities. 
You attack me it's fine. But better you don't get my family in this.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2013)

*Justice League : Flashpoint Paradox 7/10*

Nice movie.



ajayritik said:


> When you get upset about someone telling you what to watch and not to watch.
> *You should not bother interfering whether their Grand Parents or Parents watch the movie together.*
> *You have no Bl... right to comment with whom I should watch movie. Whether it's my 2 year old kiddo or a 90 year old Grand Mom. *
> They have their own sensibilities.
> You attack me it's fine. But better you don't get my family in this.


I get it. I see where you are hurt.
And, its clear now, you were searching a scope to say these words to me. That's the reason you constantly tried to provoke me in past two days. You kept on quoting your post about SRK and asking my opinion. 
Today with slightest chance you vomited everything.

First, that time I posted that "I imagine..." that was my imagination to explain your phrase "does it have nude scenes" to myself. It was never done to make a mockery of you. I, later apologized to you too. But, that did not heal the wound I guess.

Second, neither I attacked you nor I had any intention to. You took it personal. Your problem.

Third, we can stop here or we can continue. You started it this time. You take the call.


----------



## icebags (Aug 11, 2013)

both ritiks can't stop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Bro instead of watching the crap CE twice, better watch Raanjhna. Acting from Dhanush is far better than what SRK could do!



Both these movies are fail compared to the Wolverine


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Both these movies are fail compared to the Wolverine



All three movies fail compared to grown ups 2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> All three movies fail compared to grown ups 2



seriously  ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> seriously  ?



/s


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Justice League : Flashpoint Paradox 7/10*
> 
> Nice movie.
> 
> ...



After the incident happened you said Sorry and in reply to that I tried to tell you that I was really hurt. *For which you told that you could have forgot about it but now you will not. This got me pissed off.* Firstly you could have just used the Family instead of singing out people like Grand.. whatever. Also by just adding imagine you don't become a SAINT. Also just like how it's your business to watch whatever movie you like the same way it's my wish for what I need to get hurt. If anybody on this forum thinks what rhitwick said was ok/Fine then I would say that they are very insensitive to others feelings.

*Next time if there is a similar context ensure that you don't single out any of my family members. *
If you are frustrated just PM me and tell we will discuss. But you have no business counting my family members with whatever crap imagination you have and posting that on forums. 

PERIOD.
AMEN.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> After the incident happened you said Sorry and in reply to that I tried to tell you that I was really hurt. *For which you told that you could have forgot about it but now you will not. This got me pissed off.*


You forgot to mention the part where I apologized to you and you told that you did not trust me.
That, buddy, pissed me off too.



> Firstly you could have just used the Family instead of singing out people like Grand.. whatever. Also by just adding imagine you don't become a SAINT. Also just like how it's your business to watch whatever movie you like the same way *it's my wish for what I need to get hurt.*






> If anybody on this forum thinks what rhitwick said was ok/Fine then I would say that they are very insensitive to others feelings.
> 
> *Next time if there is a similar context ensure that you don't single out any of my family members. *
> If you are frustrated just PM me and tell we will discuss. But you have no business counting my family members with whatever crap imagination you have and posting that on forums.
> ...



Mr. this is Internet forum. And, in TDF we've very good MODs and Admins and very well defined rules. If you think I've broken any rule of this forum, report me. Let the MODs judge me. 
And know this, I'll report you too. You know...for the same reason you would report me.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2013)

@rhitwick you still didn't answer my earlier question. You think Singham and Golmaal3 are not good?



rhitwick said:


> You forgot to mention the part where I apologized to you and you told that you did not trust me.
> That, buddy, pissed me off too.


As much as possible I would admit if there is a fault of mine. And seriously I think when you said Sorry *I shouldn't have said I don't trust you.* I'm Sorry for that.



rhitwick said:


> Mr. this is Internet forum. And, in TDF we've very good MODs and Admins and very well defined rules. If you think I've broken any rule of this forum, report me. Let the MODs judge me.
> And know this, I'll report you too. You know...for the same reason you would report me.


I haven't addressed you as Mr. anywhere. And also I have not mentioned any where that I wanted to report etc. 
Also why I ask about nudity is one day I watched movie called The Burning which had not parental guidance listed in imdb and I found that it had quite a few scenes of nudity. Hence I thought in these kind of instances maybe someone who watched a specific movie can help me in letting me know. 

You go on praising about SRK, watching certain movies again and again and posting here and that would not piss of anyone. But if someone asks about nudity repeatedly then you will get pissed off? And your answer would be I guess that these two are different things.

Just check few of the replies to posts of yours describing your SRK's fanboyism from other members and you will know that I'm not odd man our or singling you out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Also why I ask about nudity is one day I watched movie called The Burning which had not parental guidance listed in imdb and I found that it had quite a few scenes of nudity.



not a big deal...if u r concerned about scenes & all then do watch it alone first & give a certificate of authenticity whether its allowed or not for family viewing (coz u won't get help always)



Spoiler



God helps those..who help themselves


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

Someone posted this on facebook.



> Few Chennai express updates:-
> 
> Naxalites decided to go jail than watching Chennai express.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> not a big deal...if u r concerned about scenes & all then do watch it alone first & give a certificate of authenticity whether its allowed or not for family viewing (coz u won't get help always)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Zangetus for the advice. Will keep it in mind. I don't know why I didn't get this thought. You are a genius.


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol.. Last couple of pages had been real entertainment 
Yet to see chennai express so comments reserved.

Saw Trance last night. Really good movie. 
Someone compared it to inception in user reviews but I dont think it is anywhere near that.
Few nude scenes.
Will rate it 8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2013)

Watched *Devil 7.5/10*
Devil (2010) - IMDb
It was real good Thriller.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

*The Shrine (2011) - 6.5/10*
though its under-estimated & low ratings in imdb but movie totally good...suspense is revealed in the end..must watch horror 



ajayritik said:


> Thanks Zangetus for the advice. Will keep it in mind. I don't know why I didn't get this thought. You are a genius.


My Pleasure


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Also why I ask about nudity is one day I watched movie called The Burning which had not parental guidance listed in imdb and I found that it had quite a few scenes of nudity. Hence I thought in these kind of instances maybe someone who watched a specific movie can help me in letting me know.


This helped a lot.



> You go on praising about SRK, watching certain movies again and again and posting here and that would not piss of anyone. But if someone asks about nudity repeatedly then you will get pissed off?


I'm really very sorry but couldn't help it. Sorry again.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7443/9494016386_89224acbcb_o.jpg



> Just check few of the replies to posts of yours describing your SRK's fanboyism from other members and you will know that I'm not odd man our or singling you out.


I understand that. I expect at least 10 more people bashing him anytime soon but none ever got personal with me like you did and I expect none would too.
YOU are singling me out. Yes, you are...


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Watched *Devil 7.5/10*
> Devil (2010) - IMDb
> It was real good Thriller.



The ending could have been better.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 12, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> This helped a lot.
> 
> I'm really very sorry but couldn't help it. Sorry again.
> 
> ...


I don't want to discuss further on this. And the Chapter is closed. I feel you have been genuinely sorry about what had happened hence it wouldn't be fair on my part to drag this further.
May Peace be upon you and may the good God bless you. 
Amen.

Sorry again if I offended you.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7443/9494016386_89224acbcb_o.jpg



That's a very bad attempt to make a funny meme


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's a very bad attempt to make a funny meme



Beg to disagree.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Beg to disagree.



Why? Isn't the point of the meme to make a smart, ledger style statement rather than asking a long as$ question? The joker's picture has no zero relation with what's written on it. Just saying


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Why? Isn't the point of the meme to make a smart, ledger style statement rather than asking a long as$ question? The joker's picture has no zero relation with what's written on it. Just saying



I would go on to say that no one except the Joker should be on this statement . See I know things get very weird if you have a complete opposite point of view person .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I would go on to say that no one except the Joker should be on this statement . See I know things get very weird if you have a complete opposite point of view person .



Oh, I have no problems with that joker meme, I love this one in fact. Its just the meme isn't really helping with what the guy wanted to say. That's the point of the memes isn't it? You gotta make sure your statement rhymes with the original line, or at least give a similar impression. The meme rhitwick posted doesn't even need the joker picture, the statement alone could have been enough, or a completely different meme may be?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh, I have no problems with that joker meme, I love this one in fact. Its just the meme isn't really helping with what the guy wanted to say. That's the point of the memes isn't it? You gotta make sure your statement rhymes with the original line, or at least give a similar impression. The meme rhitwick posted doesn't even need the joker picture, the statement alone could have been enough, or a completely different meme may be?



Hmm...I wasn't aware that a War was going on. Sorry, my bad .


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's a very bad attempt to make a funny meme



That meme ran into ground long ago.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

Faun said:


> That meme ran into ground long ago.



No meme will ever run into ground, we can always re invent them


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2013)

meanwhile Chennai express already past Rs. 100 crore in less than 4 days.. !! :O @__@


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> meanwhile Chennai express already past Rs. 100 crore in less than 4 days.. !! :O @__@


It collected 100.48Crore NET till Sunday.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> meanwhile Chennai express already past Rs. 100 crore in less than 4 days.. !! :O @__@



But, will it be remembered? Will you remember it well enough to suggest your children to watch that movie in, may be 20 years?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 12, 2013)

Whatever the Fck is going on in this thread regarding chennai express must be stopped. You guys are making the film and rohit shetty hit. Now people will go to theaters only to judge how bad the movie really is. Either ways they will be in profit. Please stop free publicity.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2013)

lololol


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 12, 2013)

*Changeling-7.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2013)

*On Why That Express and Why That Khan*

"Note: This is NOT a review of the movie. No spoilers.

All my life, if there’s one thing I have been ridiculed about to no end, then it would be for my loyalty – to favorites and to peculiarities, to people and to places, to memories and to sentiments. The quirk however that has drawn so many people to poke my ribs for (I’m figuratively all black and blue there now)- the man called Shah Rukh Khan.
It’s funny that for someone who has reviewed quite a few books, series and movies, I have never given writing about SRK a thought before today. And today being the day when I was buried under a deluge of messages on FB, What’sApp and on other forums – private and public. All because I watched a movie called ‘Chennai Express’ two times in as many days.

Yes, there are better movies out there. Despicable Me 2, The Conjuring, Bhaag Milkha Bhaag, Lootera, Wolverine, Ye Jawaani Hai Deewani – all these were a great watch and maybe better cinematic works than Chennai Express. There will be better and intelligent movies – some dealing with real/reel life heroes, some art & off-beat movies, even more masala flicks. There will be more of Farah Akhtars and Priyanka Chopras, there will be more of the Prakash Jhas and there will always be your Akshay Kumars and Salman Khans . But there will be only one SRK for me – one mellifluous baritone (he could narrate one entire 3-hour movie for all I care), one guy who could do that open-arm pose without looking foolish & gay, one guy who could spoof his own great work (Rahul – naam to suna hoga?). So he made a Ra.One for kids. He did a Chak De too. So he made a Jab Tak Hai Jaan. Then again, only he could have pulled off the Army fatigue-Ladhakh-Engfield-poetry look. The only actor I cry and I laugh with (****, thank GOD you weren’t with me during My Name is Khan!). It’s probably the world’s oldest affair – my fascination with the man. It’s been 20 years exactly – he had me at Ka-ka-ka-kiran! (Darr in 1993) (Some guy’s life just got so much more difficult!)

And then you ask me why did I watch the same movie twice? 

I don’t want to eulogize the movie or SRK the entertainer or SRK the man. It would just end up sounding very defensive. But don’t ever ask me why I love his movies, because you now know. You may not understand, but you still know.

PS: I still love all my friends,can’t do without them humbugs! Keep writing in guys!!  "

Source : On Why That Express and Why That Khan | TaniSi's Reverie


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2013)

One thing I'd like to say, before doing films like Om Shanti Om (obviously it was miles better than ETT & Dabang), Shahrukh Khan should watch Chak De! Shayad thoda buddhi khul jaaye uska. Gradually and gradually, he's just downgrading his level by doing bad films. A film can't hit just by having a super star, there are many more things to it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> One thing I'd like to say, before doing films like Om Shanti Om (obviously it was miles better than ETT & Dabang), Shahrukh Khan should watch Chak De! Shayad thoda buddhi khul jaaye uska. Gradually and gradually, he's just downgrading his level by doing bad films. A film can't hit just by having a super star, there are many more things to it.




This is just a business .


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 13, 2013)

Chennai Express-
2/5 rating from me. 1 for beautiful south locations and 1 for Deepika. Srk disappoints big time. So does Rohit shetty. I dont know why Srk isn't doing anything like chak de and swades. He needs to do such roles.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> one guy who could do that open-arm pose without looking foolish & gay



Oh man he looks highly foolish while striking that pose. One of the most unnecessary poses of the century imo.

No offense to you mate.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Watched *Devil 7.5/10*
> Devil (2010) - IMDb
> It was real good Thriller.





harsh1387 said:


> The ending could have been better.



the old lady creeped me out in the end


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2013)

Srk should better stick with ads, he is better in ads


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Oh man he looks highly foolish while striking that pose. One of the most unnecessary poses of the century imo.
> 
> No offense to you mate.


None taken.

I had not written it


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

Chennai Express - 0/10

For the First time, i slept peacefully in PVR. No more words to explain.

Why they shot few minutes of the movie at Munnar, Kerala ?? Anyway leave that logic. The Movie was so entertaining actually, so did i sleep.

Agent Vinod was far better than this.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think we should create "Lets bash SRK and Rhitwick" thread and I still cant understand why ajayritik cant just google about nudity in films? there are plenty of website. I'm getting tired of these 2 topics!

BTW: How many of you guys watched The Conjuring night show?
I'm gonna watch it on Indipendence day 11:30 PM :mygreen:

Hope this will be scary after series of disappointing "so called horror movies".


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2013)

@d3p, apt post for "must no watch..." thread


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> I think we should create "Lets bash SRK and Rhitwick" thread and *I still cant understand why ajayritik cant just google about nudity in films? there are plenty of website. *I'm getting tired of these 2 topics!


Sure pratik will make a note of your point here. Infact after this incident happening I felt like posting to check about couple of more movies but remembered how pissed off rhitwick was and I think the other person was amjath. And now you. 
And you are a big supporter of rhitwick posting about his SRK Fanaticism? What were the two topics you were talking about?

*And please don't let me get started on this whole thing about me asking about nudity. *I stopped discussing about  the topic sometime back. However if you insist that I present my point of view then I don't mind posting them all over again.

And one more thing it's websites not website.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 13, 2013)

Chennai Express *-1*/10.
FUP Wasted


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> @d3p, apt post for "must no watch..." thread



Sure..thanks for pointing.



shreymittal said:


> Chennai Express *-1*/10.
> FUP Wasted



Lol @ FUP.

Which one, cam-rip or telesync ??


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Chennai Express *-1*/10.
> FUP Wasted



Best decision I made was not to watch in multiplex.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> And you are a big supporter of rhitwick posting about his SRK Fanaticism? What were the two topics you were talking about?



lol 
Whenever i see Rhitwick reviewing SRK's movie i skip 

2 topics were:
Huge pile of comments based on:
1. SRK and rhitwick's review on his films.
2. Your question about nudity.
coz it makes browsing hard for me through this thread!

About your point, I'm not pissed at all. One may not remember that there are nude scenes in film..so the safe bet is to refer few website*s* which do have these details...I understand your side of story as i also live in a joint family (18 memebers). But after watching so many movies I've developed instinct that its going to happen somewhere in the movie, common sense and reading from scenes..i just fast forwd it  I've seen 2 or 3 movies only with family btw (Home Alone and Ice age series) as I always prefer to watch movies all alone.
So give this option a try, Cheers!


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 13, 2013)

On the topic of nudity I watch lot of movies at home. But before watching I always check IMDB for the amount of violence and nudity. Easiest way.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> I think we should create "Lets bash SRK and Rhitwick" thread and I still cant understand why ajayritik cant just google about nudity in films? there are plenty of website. I'm getting tired of these 2 topics!
> 
> BTW: How many of you guys watched The Conjuring night show?
> I'm gonna watch it on Indipendence day 11:30 PM :mygreen:
> ...



I watched 8.30 show, it ll not disappoint u


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> Lol @ FUP.
> Which one, cam-rip or telesync ??


DVDSCR-RIP 697MB



harsh1387 said:


> Best decision I made was not to watch in multiplex.



I only watch selected movies in multiplex.
This save my time and money.


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I only watch selected movies in multiplex.
> This save my time and money.



I don't know or not in a position to decide your age, but surely you don't have a GF.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> I don't know or not in a position to decide your age, *but surely you don't have a GF.*



oh those good old days!


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> Chennai Express - 0/10
> 
> For the First time, i slept peacefully in PVR. No more words to explain.
> 
> ...



Hahahahah lol 

Thanks for the warning buddy.  I was planning for this movie with my brother as he's a big SRK fan. 
Now i guess i'll send someone else with him.


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Hahahahah lol
> 
> Thanks for the warning buddy.  I was planning for this movie with my brother as he's a big SRK fan.
> Now i guess i'll send someone else with him.



Well i have no comments for SRK Fans. But if you aren't one of them, then surely find something else to watch than this. At least money can be spent well there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2013)

anybody watched Nasha 2013  & B.A Pass ???


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2013)

Well my wife is a fan of SRK so I don't have any option of not going to this movie. 
Wish me good luck guys. 
And guess what the last movie which made me sleep in a multiplex was?
Jab Tak Hai Jaan! 
Only second in my history of watching movies in theaters/multiplex.


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Well my wife is a fan of SRK so I don't have any option of not going to this movie.
> Wish me good luck guys.
> And guess what the last movie which made me sleep in a multiplex was?
> Jab Tak Hai Jaan!
> Only second in my history of watching movies in theaters/multiplex.



Similar case with me too, but at least nothing will disturbe you, while sleeping in the theatre. So GOOD LUCK & Take a small pillow with you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Well my wife is a fan of SRK so I don't have any option of not going to this movie.
> Wish me good luck guys.
> And guess what the last movie which made me sleep in a multiplex was?
> Jab Tak Hai Jaan!
> Only second in my history of watching movies in theaters/multiplex.


doctors should recommend sleepy movies to insomnia patients


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2013)

:sigh: I wanted to sleep while watching "Bhaag Milkha Bhaag" but could not due to the sound.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 13, 2013)

Recommended : 12 Angry Men(1957) ...must watch


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 13, 2013)

How come CAMRiPs , DVDScrs and TeleScreeners are being discussed over here  



rhitwick said:


> :sigh: I wanted to sleep while watching "Bhaag Milkha Bhaag" but could not due to the sound.



ZINDA!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2013)

Because MODs are not watching...


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

^ Most probably.. you guys know, where to Find the REPORT Button..


----------



## digitfan (Aug 13, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> It collected 100.48Crore NET till Sunday.


_
Arey mujhse kya chupana bol na isme se tera kitna share tha 10lakh?  are mujh gareeb ko ek lakh bhi mil jaye to bahut hai. Bhai laga na mera setting bhi._


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2013)

digitfan said:


> _
> Arey mujhse kya chupana bol na isme se tera kitna share tha 10lakh?  are mujh gareeb ko ek lakh bhi mil jaye to bahut hai. Bhai laga na mera setting bhi._



Ok, I'll talk about you when "Happy New Year" releases...


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> I don't know or not in a position to decide your age, but surely you don't have a GF.



Yaa..
It saves my time and petrol too  
I'm 19 right now


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Yaa..
> It saves my time and petrol too
> I'm 19 right now


You surely don't understand what sarcasm means..


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, I'll talk about you when "Happy New Year" releases...



Rhitwick, you still remember what happened to Tees Maar Khan which was the last directorial venture of Farah Khan right? 
And you know there is a panauti in Happy New Year by name Abhishekh. So don't count your chickens too soon. Otherwise you may have to end up supporting the movie maker.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Rhitwick, you still remember what happened to Tees Maar Khan which was the last directorial venture of Farah Khan right?
> And you know there is a panauti in Happy New Year by name Abhishekh. So don't count your chickens too soon. Otherwise you may have to end up supporting the movie maker.



A simple stat for you,
Main Hoon Na - Farah Khan's first movie with SRK : Verdict Superhit
Om Shanti Om - Farah Khan's Second movie with SRK : Verdict Superhit
Tees Maar Khan - Farah Khan's Third movie without SRK : Verdict Superflop

Happy New Year - Farah Khan's Fourth movie : Probable verdict Superhit


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2013)

ritik & rhitwick - you guys are turning "Must watch" thread to "Must fight" thread..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

*Grave Encounter (2011) - 6.5/10*
good movie....movies shot in handycam etc are quite scary


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> :sigh: I wanted to sleep while watching "Bhaag Milkha Bhaag" but could not due to the sound.



This seems more of a chance to refute to the claims of CE being crap along with SRK rather than based on any solid foundation.



rajatGod512 said:


> How come CAMRiPs , DVDScrs and TeleScreeners are being discussed over here



Coz there is no issue on discussing CAM Rips DVDscrs, unless you are _not _promoting them or sharing links, references, pertaining them. Just bringing them in discussion is no big deal.

=====

BTW with CE being compared to super craps like Eak tha tiger and Agent Vinod, I am actually curious to watch it to see how bad it actually turns out to be, coz how crap rohit shetty movies are, there still are few scenes that do bring a giggle, though it still does not make them strong enough to wast time and money to go to Multiplex, but a casual viewing on any channel is ok, while you take dinner or lunch .. . Agent Vinod, eak the tiger and the likes of that, are not even that worthy ......


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2013)

sam9s said:


> This seems more of a chance to refute to the claims of CE being crap along with SRK rather than based on any solid foundation.


I had reviewed that movie when it had released. I still stand to my ground BMB was a borefest for me.



rhitwick said:


> ~snipped~
> *Bhag Milkha Bhaag 6.5/10*
> 
> (Not impressed, not going to do full review)
> ...





> BTW with CE being compared to super craps like Eak tha tiger and Agent Vinod, I am actually curious to watch it to see how bad it actually turns out to be, coz how crap rohit shetty movies are, there still are few scenes that do bring a giggle, though it still does not make them strong enough to wast time and money to go to Multiplex, but a casual viewing on any channel is ok, while you take dinner or lunch .. . Agent Vinod, eak the tiger and the likes of that, are not even that worthy ......



CE>Agent Viniod>JTHJ>Ra.One>Ek Tha Tiger

@sam9s, in case of CE you might sit through the first half. I don't take guarantee of second half.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I had reviewed that movie when it had released. I still stand to my ground BMB was a borefest for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rhitwick it's better you exclude SRK movies wrt comparing them with other movies. I feel there maybe a bias involved. 
I don't mind if you say that there are good movies, bad movies and then there are SRK movies. That doesn't go with the above comparison you made.

Too be very honest I don't have problem with Rohit Shetty movies. Infact I enjoyed G3.  I can't say that much abt Bol Bacchan! 
Let me see how CE turns out.

And one more thing personally I couldn't sit for more than 15 mins of Agent Vinod. Other movies listed by you are atleast bearable. 
I would rather watch Ek Tha Tiger couple of times in place of Agent Vinod.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

@rhitwick, ajayritik: if one of u stop posting about "SRK" then we can concentrate on posting about other movies


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> rhitwick it's better you exclude SRK movies wrt comparing them with other movies. I feel there maybe a bias involved.


Yes, there is biased involved. No, I won't stop comparing.



> I don't mind if you say that there are good movies, bad movies and then there are SRK movies. That doesn't go with the above comparison you made.


I can justify if you are really interested.



> And one more thing personally I couldn't sit for more than 15 mins of Agent Vinod. Other movies listed by you are atleast bearable.
> I would rather watch Ek Tha Tiger couple of times in place of Agent Vinod.



Azaan>Agent Vinod>Ek Tha Tiger


----------



## amjath (Aug 14, 2013)

Chennai Express - 5.5/10
+ve: Hilarious, Entertaining, colourful
-ve: Scenes from previous tamil movies, Climax


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2013)

Why are you guys soooo against Agent Vinod ? It was a watchable movie for me . I like Pungi song very much


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys I guess I will have to be off commenting about anything that rhitwick says here. Sorry but I can't really stop replying to his comments even if he remotely starts bragging about SRK. 
I assure you all for the next couple of post will discuss only about movies and nothing else. Unless someone provokes me.
@allu only the song pungi was the saving grace of the movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 14, 2013)

just came home after watching chennai express..
I think it was ok..1 time watch.. its not one of the best works of srk, but it had a hilarious first half !!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2013)

Justice league:- the flashpoint paradox - 9/10 ..I finally got to see this after the rave reviews it had received and wow did it surprise me...Its one of the best DC animation movies ever....


----------



## The Pain (Aug 15, 2013)

Pain and gain is a good watch


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 15, 2013)

CE is next to bodyguard in my worst movies ever watched and give me 2.5 hours of my life back list.
I enjoyed ek that tiger to an extent maybe cos of Kat 
Rohit Shetty is Priyadarshan of Bollywood. Put in idiotic script, some giggles, flying cars, flying humans and voila you have a Rohit shetty production. His Golmaal series is time pass and really liked Singham.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2013)

*The Skull 6/10*

Nice classic horror. 

Cheap budget though. Has one or two good moments. Strike out is the nightmare scene.
Give it a try if you want. Don't expect much.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just watched oblivion A Must watch Movie for Story, Graphic and concepts. great IMO.

Just watched oblivion A Must watch Movie for Story, Graphic and concepts. great IMO.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2013)

*The Prestige *........ *6.8/10* ..... perfect example of over loaded expectations seriously kills the fun, how so ever good the product is ...... with Christopher Nohlan, Christian Bale, Huge Jackman team what less can you expect. Well for the record the story is about two magicians, trying to outwit each other with that perfect life time trick that would drown the other. This cat and mouse game between the two really has some good twist and turns through out the movie, but the end twist though good was not something which was straight to your face (as was been advertised), something like of The usual suspect or SAW. But still an enjoyable movie never the less.

*Drive *well again with 7.9 on IMDB I was expecting something explosive, I think the movie succeeded coz of the style and less coz of the substance, its about a driver, that works in a garage but also volunteers as a the driver for the convicts escape plan in their heists. Involves himself with the wrong people and tries to do the right in the end. Script is old and outdated, all that works is the style and character development, but the biggest disappointment was the ending. With the movie developing slowly and creating/building all that tension, till the end, the climax for me was so so so so subtle and boring. I was expecting a blast ..... anyway each to his own taste .... *6.5/10* 

*Robot and Frank* ...... ok movie .... an old retired thief, is been gifted a robot by his son to keep him company, the movie is all about their relation and realizing facts of life ......*6.2/10*


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 15, 2013)

planning to watch these movies this weekend : 

Bone Collector
Reservoir dogs
2001: a space odyssey


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 15, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *The Prestige *........ *6.8/10* ..... perfect example of over loaded expectations seriously kills the fun, how so ever good the product is ...... with Christopher Nohlan, Christian Bale, Huge Jackman team what less can you expect. Well for the record the story is about two magicians, trying to outwit each other with that perfect life time trick that would drown the other. This cat and mouse game between the two really has some good twist and turns through out the movie, but the end twist though good was not something which was straight to your face (as was been advertised), something like of The usual suspect or SAW. But still an enjoyable movie never the less.



Prestige is a masterpiece, Nolan's best to date IMO.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Prestige is a masterpiece, Nolan's best to date IMO.



In my opinion, its undoubtedly "Inception". The concept was more realistic than "Prestige".
No doubt that the latter was a masterpiece though.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 15, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *The Prestige *........ *6.8/10* ...
> *Drive * *6.5/10*



Loved both these movies.  I'd rate both of them 7.3
May be you should check out "The Illusionist" too if you haven't yet.  Not as good as "The Prestige" though for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> In my opinion, its undoubtedly "Inception". The concept was more realistic than "Prestige".
> No doubt that the latter was a masterpiece though.



True, its hard to pick one best movie from his list, though I'd place TDKR at the end of it


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 15, 2013)

Inception all the way!
The concept The environment The score


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2013)

errrrr. Christopher Nolan .... best  .... well for me it was/is *Memento* all the way ..... the movie drools quality for me and the ending was , as I said...... right on your face ...... one of the best twist ..... *Inception *comes the next best. The third spot for me would be a tie between *Batman Begins and TDK*.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 15, 2013)

Inception>Memento>*TDKR*>TDK>BB>Prestige (Not Watched Insomnia,Following)

Many (ALL!) will disagree with the one in Bold , but I like it better than the other 2 . 

P.S. Waiting for Interstellar !


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2013)

'Jobs' releasing tomorrow, i guess. 

*we-are-awesome.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/steve-jobs-movie-release-date.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 'Jobs' releasing tomorrow, i guess.
> 
> *we-are-awesome.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/steve-jobs-movie-release-date.jpg




Couldn't notice any 'Social Network' spark from the trailers.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2013)

Pain and gain - 6.5/10 .... Based on a real story.... its one helluva crazy movie... good one time watch


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 'Jobs' releasing tomorrow, i guess.



looks meh tbh


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally Watched *Chennai Express. *
*6/10*
Strictly one time watch. 
I was expecting something in the lines of G3 or Singham when it comes to entertainment however I was disappointed. I know many people may not like this but I liked Golmaal 3 and Singham. 

Positives: Some Comedy Scenes, Climax Scene Shahrukh Khan
Negatives: Not so good music, not so engaging second half almost slept off.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 15, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I know many people may not like this but I liked Golmaal 3 and Singham.



Do such people exist who disliked Singham? If yes, my gun is loaded.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2013)

*King Kong (2005)*
Yes watched it a bit late. Liked it good remake.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 16, 2013)

Saw this again after a real long time.
*The Thin Red Line* - 8.8/10

I think its the the best war movie I've seen.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Pain and gain - 6.5/10 .... Based on a real story.... its one helluva crazy movie... good one time watch



Bogus movie, guys please dont watch 



sam9s said:


> errrrr. Christopher Nolan .... best  .... well for me it was/is *Memento* all the way ..... the movie drools quality for me and the ending was , as I said...... right on your face ...... one of the best twist ..... *Inception *comes the next best. The third spot for me would be a tie between *Batman Begins and TDK*.





rajatGod512 said:


> Inception>Memento>*TDKR*>TDK>BB>Prestige (Not Watched Insomnia,Following)
> 
> Many (ALL!) will disagree with the one in Bold , but I like it better than the other 2 .
> 
> P.S. Waiting for Interstellar !



For me its:
Inception (9.5/10) >= Momento >> Batman trilogy > The Prestige > Following > Insomnia (7.3/10)

I'm really waiting for Chris to direct a Bond movie. Will be very interesting..



Gen.Libeb said:


> Saw this again after a real long time.
> *The Thin Red Line* - 8.8/10
> 
> *I think its the the best war movie I've seen.*



Saving Private Ryan? Full Metal Jacket? Tora Tora?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Saving Private Ryan? Full Metal Jacket? Tora Tora?


Have not seen Tora Tora,  but I would not rate  SPR or FMJ  above TTRL.


As for Nolan movies, This is what I think.
Memento > TDK > Inception > BB > The Prestige > TDKR


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2013)

Recently saw two movies .
Fast and furious 6 and Oblivion ( tom cruise) .
Both are awesome movie. 
In fact f&f6 is one of my all time fav. Now.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Bogus movie, guys please dont watch


After looking at his user name and the number of posts I thought the same and ignored his post.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Bogus movie, guys please dont watch



why don't you let others decide that instead 



ajayritik said:


> After looking at his user name and the number of posts I thought the same and ignored his post.



what is that supposed to mean??


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> why don't you let others decide that instead



May be because its a Michael Bay movie, perhaps?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 16, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> After looking at his user name and the number of posts I thought the same and ignored his post.



Quality matters over quantity 



abhidev said:


> why don't you let others decide that instead



Guys please watch this and fall asleep


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Quality matters over quantity



I don't know what you are talking abt? 



pratik385 said:


> Guys please watch this and fall asleep



definitely its not an exceptional movie but a one time watch for sure.


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2013)

*Pain & Gain - 8.5/10 *

Good Entertainer. Better than CE.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 16, 2013)

@ ^ wtf :shocked:


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> @ ^ wtf :shocked:



shock laga laga shock laga...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> shock laga laga shock laga...



 ...



d3p said:


> *Pain & Gain - 8.5/10 *
> 
> Good Entertainer. Better than CE.



+1 ... watched CE for 10 mins and left it


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Bogus movie, guys please dont watch



if you have any justification for that please mention that. its 'bogus' to post such comments.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> if you have any justification for that please mention that. its 'bogus' to post such comments.



yes..and members will lose trust on your comments here if u continue like this


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2013)

What's CE?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2013)

Dragon a.k.a Wu Xia (2011)
what an awesome movie by Donnie Yen...excellent story & fights...must watch 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's CE?



Chennai Express


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Dragon a.k.a Wu Xia (2011)
> what an awesome movie by Donnie Yen...excellent story & fights...must watch


The soundtrack when he fights for the first time to save the people is AWESOME!!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 17, 2013)

Guys need inputs from you folks on how Bourne series would be?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need inputs from you folks on how Bourne series would be?



The best action trilogy IMO , the new one Bourne Legacy (2012) is not good.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2013)

*Pain & Gain* ....... well it was okie .... being a true story I read few of its  details online and it is a decent portrayal of what actually happened, ofcourse to spice it up, few characters and fiction events have to be induces ..... it was watchable ....... *6.2/10*

PS ::: Michael Bay ... HAS to put his trademark revolving camera scene in his every movie ......  ....



ajayritik said:


> Guys need inputs from you folks on how Bourne series would be?



Surprising you still have not seen it .... and plzzz CE poster as your AVATAR!!!!! you gotta be kidding me ....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 17, 2013)

*Candy* - 7/10  
Movie about a couple (Heath Ledger & Abbie Cornish) & their drug addiction. The acting is great by both of them.
I'll watch this again sometime. 
Been trying to watch Heath Ledger movies, his acting's been great in all his movies I've seen so far  (4).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 17, 2013)

Err... since when is 6.5/10 movie a good movie? AFAIK, >7 is good >8.5 is great >9 is awesome. Just sayin'.

Or the ratings here a bit harsh for every movie?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 17, 2013)

*Moon* - 9.5/10

I deleted Oblivion after watching Moon .



Spoiler



Why didn't Gerty tell Sam about the live feed ? After all it always wanted to help Sam.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... since when is 6.5/10 movie a good movie? AFAIK, >7 is good >8.5 is great >9 is awesome. Just sayin'.
> 
> Or the ratings here a bit harsh for every movie?



Well for me at least anything from 6 and above is watchable


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2013)

*Lockout* ...... well if _Olumpus has fallen was Die Hard in the White House, Lockout is Die hard in space _....  .. but there is just one difference, Lockout for me was far better than OHF. I have never Seen Guy Pearce, in such a cool stud macho role. The pacing of the movie is fast, and for a change I actually liked the dry, sarcastic dialogues and attitude of Guy Pearce ...... CGI was to the level it was needed. Action is good, and to top it all we have a teene, meene twist at the end as well making it a decent  weekend entertainer ......* 6.8/10*


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 17, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... since when is 6.5/10 movie a good movie? AFAIK, >7 is good >8.5 is great >9 is awesome. Just sayin'.
> 
> Or the ratings here a bit harsh for every movie?



I guess everyone has their own rating standards.  For me, 
0 -   worst possible rating,   1-3 : bad ,  4 -6 : average  7-9 : Great
10 : best possible rating, There won't be over 10-15 movies I'd rate 10 

I'd see movies rated 5 or 6 as a one time watch.  I see 6.5 as above average. 




Allu Azad said:


> *Moon* - 9.5/10


I've seen a few people here rate this movie high. I need to watch it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2013)

King's speech - I was so involved with the screenplay that i can't remember how the 2 hours was gone 
No wonder, it got so many oscars..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The best action trilogy IMO , the new one Bourne Legacy (2012) is not good.



Action ? Wouldn't crime thriller suit it more ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> King's speech - I was so involved with the screenplay that i can't remember how the 2 hours was gone



I got bored for the most part !



dashing.sujay said:


> Action ? Wouldn't crime thriller suit it more ?



Maybe ... Whatever ! I just like that trilogy , dont care what genre it belongs too  .


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2013)

Any recommendations like "Inglorious basterds!" ? For the sake of epic dialogues. I loved it specially because dialogue , script and acting was top notch. 
Brad Pitt and col. Hans were flawless.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2013)

Oblivion 2013 [ Tom cruise , Morgan freeman.] 
6/10.
The graphics were good but at times looked animated.
They did poor work about revealing the suspense. 
It had pretty much a similar concept in Moon , but that movie is better IMO if suspense is considered. 
I don't like the way they closed the movie . Although acting was considerably good ( but there was nothing exceptional about this film .)


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Any recommendations like "Inglorious basterds!" ? For the sake of epic dialogues. I loved it specially because dialogue , script and acting was top notch.
> Brad Pitt and col. Hans were flawless.



Quentin Tarantino ftw!!

watch all his films.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2013)

*Nasha (2013) - 4/10*
Pandey is hot in dress  ...rest movie is not good...
story is ok



abhidev said:


> Well for me at least anything from 6 and above is watchable


for me its 5 and above but I do watch below 5 ratings movie sometimes


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 18, 2013)

Why you guys no post in Must not watch thread !


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 18, 2013)

watched reservoir dogs !! 8/10 !!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2013)

The Yes Men Fix the World (2009) - IMDb

Some of the stunts/pranks were really hilarious. I guess, they should do one for India


----------



## digitfan (Aug 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Nasha (2013) - 4/10*
> Pandey is hot in dress  ...rest movie is not good...
> story is ok


I would drink alcohol to get nasha rather than watching her.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2013)

digitfan said:


> I would drink alcohol to get nasha rather than watching her.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 19, 2013)

Raanjhana 7/10. Much better than I expected it to be. Dhanush was superb.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Raanjhana 7/10. Much better than I expected it to be. Dhanush was superb.



Would completely agree with you. Completely superb performance from Dhanush. This is my first movie of Dhanush was completely amazed. I was wondering why did the director pick him instead he could have had any other bollywood actor. I would say best performance of the year by far. Let's see if Hritik can beat it in Krishh3.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> The Yes Men Fix the World (2009) - IMDb
> 
> Some of the stunts/pranks were really hilarious. I guess, they should do one for India



But the first story is about Bhopal gas tragedy....


----------



## Tenida (Aug 20, 2013)

Kramer vs Kramer: 10/10
Awesome performance by Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Let's see if Hritik can beat it in Krishh3.



His trailer looks bad compared original krish zero expectation from my side


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

*The Others (2001) - 8/10*
awesome horror/mystery movie..Nicole did a brilliant acting and ending is too good




amjath said:


> His trailer looks bad compared original krish zero expectation from my side


its Pandora's box


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just completed Watching The Colony
8/10 for me. great movie.....
Watched nasha Before colony. -5 for story, and over all 0/10.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

Nasha is meh.. there is nothing .. if you are expecting to see "something" then don't bother.. there is NOTHING!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pain and Gain 6.5 / 10
"Based on true story"


----------



## theterminator (Aug 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Pain and Gain 6.5 / 10
> "Based on true story"



All The Rock movies aren't that much great I expected to be except Fast & Furious. In Fast Five, I didn't like how The Rock could be at the mercy of Mr. Vin Diesel (The Rock can easily kick his stupid white a$$ & the public knows it). Just saw GI Joe: Retaliation , his acting was kindf 'O.K.' But I am a Huge fan of his.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> All The Rock movies aren't that much great I expected to be except Fast & Furious. In Fast Five, I didn't like how The Rock could be at the mercy of Mr. Vin Diesel (The Rock can easily kick his stupid white a$$ & the public knows it). Just saw GI Joe: Retaliation , his acting was kindf 'O.K.' But I am a Huge fan of his.



Watch 'Rundown' ...


----------



## theterminator (Aug 20, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Watch 'Rundown' ...



ya, i have watched it... i remember there was a video dubbed in punjabi when the rock went on a rampage


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 20, 2013)

*October Sky*  - 7.5/10  - I thought t was really good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> *All The Rock movies aren't that much great* I expected to be except Fast & Furious. In Fast Five, I didn't like how The Rock could be at the mercy of Mr. Vin Diesel (The Rock can easily kick his stupid white a$$ & the public knows it). Just saw GI Joe: Retaliation , his acting was kindf 'O.K.' But I am a Huge fan of his.



Faster is awesome movie by Rock


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

I actually liked Dwayne Johnson acting in Pain and Gain


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I actually liked Dwayne Johnson acting in Pain and Gain


----------



## R2K (Aug 20, 2013)

Pain and Gain
7/10
Kinda disturbing considering it was a true story.
But I got the feeling that they tried to make fitness enthusiasts look like losers.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Faster is awesome movie by Rock



Thats the worst The Rock movie I've ever seen. Throughout the movie it gave me an impression that something is going to happen in the next moment but nothing happens. I have the exact view for Expendables 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Thats the worst The Rock movie I've ever seen. Throughout the movie it *gave me an impression that something is going to happen in the next moment but nothing happens*. I have the exact view for Expendables 2.



what were u expecting??


----------



## theterminator (Aug 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> what were u expecting??



A decent fight


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2013)

Rock speaks some foul languages, speaks top of his voice nothing else. BTW the gameplan is whole different story.


----------



## vinith nair (Aug 20, 2013)

Godfather
life is beautiful
beautiful mind
Forrest gump
Wall e
Blood diamond
scarface
Life of Pi
Gandhi


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2013)

R2K said:


> Pain and Gain
> 7/10
> Kinda disturbing considering it was a true story.
> But I got the feeling that they tried to make fitness enthusiasts look like losers.



lol ... they were kinda loosers .... that is exactly what movie was showing  ......


----------



## d3p (Aug 21, 2013)

R2K said:


> Pain and Gain
> 7/10
> Kinda disturbing considering it was a true story.
> But I got the feeling that they tried to make fitness enthusiasts look like losers.




If you remember this dialogue..will answer all your doubts.



> In fact, the only thing they weren't found guilty of was the one thing they were most guilty of being dumb stupid f*cks



Meantime, i don't know where else to share this ....

Sorry CE lovers.

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1116118_700381753309019_676572974_o.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 21, 2013)

^LOL !!!


----------



## R2K (Aug 22, 2013)

sam9s said:


> lol ... they were kinda loosers .... that is exactly what movie was showing  ......



I'm not talking about those psychotic characters in the movie, but fitness enthusiasts as a whole.



d3p said:


> If you remember this dialogue..will answer all your doubts.



Sure the main characters were stupid. But somehow I felt like the movie was trying to portray people who are interested in fitness look like losers.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't think any reference in the movie portrayed that........


----------



## quan chi (Aug 22, 2013)

*Raanjhanaa*
Good movie.


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

R2K said:


> I'm not talking about those psychotic characters in the movie, but fitness enthusiasts as a whole.
> 
> Sure the main characters were stupid. But somehow *I felt like the movie was trying to portray people who are interested in fitness look like losers*.



I guess, it was with Daniel Lugo only. Rest seems fine to me.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Now you see me (2013) - 7.5/10....Nice plot..ending twist...its a great movie and is highly recommended...


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> *Pain & Gain - 8.5/10 *
> 
> Good Entertainer. Better than CE.



what ??? how can you Compare CE (chennai express ) with  Pain and gain ???

hahahaha i cant stop laughing !! 

BTW i saw Matrix Reloaded 15th time (approx)  yesterday night and Found some more Hidden concepts and information  

i say matrix series is SO so so so deep in understanding that how many times you watch you will get some new info and will make u google and find what is it , why is it , how is it !!! 

Matrix make me feels really our Hindu mythology is far more advance  then today's science  ... just we are not understanding it ...


----------



## snap (Aug 23, 2013)

care to share your info with us


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2013)

*Madras Cafe 6.5/10*

Shaky first half. If you were not in RAW, intercepting first half might be a challenge  for you.

Racy second half. Really liked second half. 

Very realistic action and gore shown. John... :sigh: someday he'll learn acting I hope. Nargis is briefly present. But powerhouse performance by rest of the cast.

Very good cinematography; no song; unconvincing and misplaced romantic track of John.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2013)

Madras cafe - 6/10 ... good one time watch as its based on true events...


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 24, 2013)

Watched 'Now You See Me' 
Really enjoyed it. Good story, well acted, fast paced. And yeah the twist in the end I saw it coming within first 20 mins of the movie￼
Rating- 9/10


----------



## icebags (Aug 25, 2013)

kick ass 2 - 7/10.

sarcastic, kinda enjoyable as film, full of swearing, what else.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 25, 2013)

icebags said:


> kick ass 2 - 7/10.
> 
> sarcastic, kinda enjoyable as film, full of swearing, what else.


Yeah that's all we want. Added to my watch list.

*Identity Theif (2013) * : 5/10. 
It's a passable piece of movie for spare time. Has it;s fun moments but no solid storyline.
Good for a daily watch.

*Epic*: 7/10. 
A very good animation movie , which I am sure kids gonna dig .
I love the characters and the fun employed in the movie. A very good watch , if you love animations.

*IronMan3* : ( 6.5/10 ) I had a lot of expectations from this movie , specially since I am a big time fan of Mr.Stark . However , I didn't felt it entertaining enough compared to previous movies of the famous trilogy.
The acting was flawless , and plot was nice , but the end could have been better .
I really didn't like the part "Clean Slate".

*Assault on the Wall Street(2013) * : A very good watch as far as the director wanted to display the sentiments and hardship of a person stuck helplessly in the financial crisis due to investment business. " While Rich get's Richer , Poor becomes poorer" . (6.5/10)

*The Host(2013) * : 8/10.
Wow! A movie with a sci-fiction base and a really entertaining story. The acting was really impressive.
I somehow felt like as If I was in the movie for a while. IT takes you in.
The ending was really nice.

A thumbs up for sci-fi lovers. Though , take your time to enjoy it since it's a bit on the slower pace , but lovely and romantic.


----------



## d3p (Aug 25, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> what ??? how can you Compare CE (chennai express ) with  Pain and gain ???
> 
> hahahaha i cant stop laughing !!



OK...Care to explain us, what made you laugh so much ??

How could i compare ?? Thing is , They are just two movies and one is far better, while the other one sucks Donkey's arshe..


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2013)

^ Lolz

'Now you see me' - 7.5/10 well directed...a must watch


----------



## theterminator (Aug 26, 2013)

Need some recommendations on movies "of geeks, by geeks & for geeks". 
have seen source code


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 26, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Need some recommendations on movies "of geeks, by geeks & for geeks".
> have seen source code



#StarGate Series.
#Gattaca
#Primer
#Tron
#The Matrix
#Serenity
#StarTrek
#DieHard 2007
#Real Steel ......


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2013)

Madras Cafe : 8/10


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 26, 2013)

Madras cafe-6/10. It showed only part of truth.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2013)

*Fukrey 5.5/10.*

Had lots of expectations from this movie. But it hardly lived upto my expectations. Strictly one time watch. Good that I didn't watch this in theater.


----------



## amjath (Aug 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> *Fukrey*



How do I pronounce this. Every time I pronounce it, it doesn't sound good


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 26, 2013)

snap said:


> care to share your info with us



1st of all you have to keep your mind open and don’t see it as  Hyper logical S#it, keep your mind open 

1st of all matrix trilogy is inspired from Hindu mythology or in proper words  old Hindu literature and science . 

It majorly says that we are somewhere else but as our mind Is controlled , we are in some virtual  world  with set of rules and regulations . –( Maya in short)

It also says Universe is recyclable thing , which is created , maintained and get destroyed periodically  (like Hindu mythology : brahma creates , Vishnu maintains and Shiva destroys )


it says we live in world of perceptions which is driven by the mind and intellect. inputs to human beings are the through our senses which are just electromagnetic pulses to the brain. So by artificially  creating electromagnetic wave we can stimulate humans and control it 



It also tell about how universe work ? what is human doing in this universe ? why is he ? what is supposed to do ? and more ….

In short it gives concept of 
1.	Maya 
2.	Yugas and Avatars 
3.	Karma: Free Will and Fate
4.	Athma: Jivathma and Paramathma 
5.	Nature of the Universe


*In details *

I suggest you see *ANIMATRIX *1st (2-3 times ) till you understand it properly , it tells you


1.	Animatrix  :  it is prequel of matrix trilogy in animation form , it shows 3-4 story which shows Renaissance [history generations and how and why machines created matrix]
2.	Animatrix tells u how a human can be controlled by its mind , even if he is actually not doing anything , just by electric signal manipulating brain waves they can control and use humans and created Matrix to keep them engaged 
3.	 Animatrix also shows , some of the human break their records(rules of matrix in this case) and  break through and accidently comes out of matrix in real world and how matrix  program responds to those …
4.	Finally Animatrix shows Machines on top of earth crust , coming down to earth core where last human race remaining  (which are enlightened or come out of matrix wih some helps and came to real world , majorly started by the one in past matrix versions.

*Then see Matrix part 1 *

1.	It tells you how machines created a Farm of human beings to use as a power back (human as battery /cell) .
2.	What is matrix program, how we are asleep and just attached to Matrix mind program and  controlled by it .
3.	What are rules and regulations of that program

In real world (current world ), if you see we are locked down to science, physics and mechanics. We are given tools sets or Simply play sets which we are using  and creating some or other things (electricity , dams ,houses, etc) and entertaining ourselves here in this cocoon.

We cannot break this cocoon , we even donno is there any  living being out of this earth in universe  ? Universe is just dark with lots of blank empty planets . 

You see we are almost limited in all directions and we cannot go ahead of that … never  (dimensions , universe , biological study etc)

It seems we are just come here like we are in a program with rules and regulations and we born , live and die…

There is more thing , if you open mindedly see..

Thus this part shows we are in real life also in some program like matrix 


*Matrix 2 : *

It shows there are some of parts of programs which actually helps the human (from real world ) , and helps to sustain the current matrix life (which was going to end )
Also there are some Parts of program which takes the advantages of being super power and just greeds to get more and  more powerful

Oracle is a part  of main program controlling the matrix  , she acts like Lord vishnu which is maintainer of matrix version  , she helps human to fight  . 

There is a meeting with creator itself of matrix : lord bhrama , where he enlightens human being (neo) as he is a part of one of lifecycles of matrix.
This matrix programs are created , maintained and destroyed .  

Also greed him to come to 2nd   version of matrix with some of your selected  friends as this matrix version part is goona end soon ..

Oracle also says that in Matrix if a program gets old  or new program is written for it or it is malfunctioning or destroyed , it should go back to  its ctrater , that is mainframe computers, but some program denies it and stay unwantedly in matrix and created nuisance.

Similarly some human soles after death (old age , accident , diseases etc)  keep on continuing living on world instead of going back to owner and get releases, they keep hiding here and create nuisance , we call them as ghost , aliens etc

we call them as ghost , aliens,  as we don’t know what is that’s , it is not defined by Matrix ,any paranormal activities in this world is just the things happening with are breaking the rules and regulations of this current real life programs 


Neo starts to understand machines in real world also, means in current human life ,human itself have some power given by gods to undertand gods (like earlier humans go in forest and TAP and God praises them with blessing)

This part shows that this mind controlling program in which we are now in current life , keeps on creating and destroying.


*Matrix 3 : *

It shows even if we are controlled completely by somebody else we have enough power to  fight against it and get free.

Neo and his team fight till ends to this Matrix version extended some more . even in last part of movie , oracle speaks with creator , but creator says what you gt by extending this matrix version , 

Oracle says some more peaceful moments for human  and take some  rest.


So if you try to relate conceptually our current life with Matrix, your eyes will open your mind will open

*NOTE :* matrix 3 ending music is old Sanskrit  slokas 

Asatoma Sadgamaya   -   Lead the world from wrong path to the right path
Thamaso Maa Jyothir Gamaya  - From ignorance to knowledge
Mrithyor Maa Amrutham Gamaya  - From mortality to immortality and peace
Om Shanti Shanti Shantihi


_last night i searched a youtube video which explain complete 3 matrix movie very properly !!! _

link is  : youtube(dot)com/watch?v=JvKEwr0iNA0‎


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

*The Book of Eli (2010) - 7.5/10*
excellent movie....ending is superb,Denzel Washington is a gr8 actor


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2013)

^^Ending was kind of lame. Pseudo religious bullshit.

Watched Point break - cool movie.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 26, 2013)

hey did any body watched JOBS ??

please review


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Faun said:


> ^^Ending was kind of lame. Pseudo religious bullshit.


not about the book...the revelations about Eli & Mila Kunis in the end


----------



## theterminator (Aug 26, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> 1st of all you have to keep your mind open and don’t see it as  Hyper logical S#it, keep your mind open
> 
> 1st of all matrix trilogy is inspired from Hindu mythology or in proper words  old Hindu literature and science .



Yes, you are 100% correct. The Matrix is indeed based on Hindu Mythology. People are ignorant


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2013)

*Goynar Bakso 7.5/10*

Language : Bengali (English translation of name : Box of jewels)
Directior : Aparna Sen
Script: Sirshendu Mukhopadhyay; based on his novel of same name
Cast: Mousumi, Konkona Sen Sharma, Srabonti, Shaswata and others
Run time : 2 hrs 45 minutes.
Genre: Comedy/Drama

This is a very good movie if we ignore last 15 minutes. That just drags the story.
Mousumi rocks as "Pisima" and Konkona is amazing as Somlata. Rest of the characters are very well drawn.

Has a very good story as its backbone, accompanied with good acting by supporting casts. 

To my non-bengali friends here, try it if you can. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## snap (Aug 26, 2013)

Spoiler






suyash_123 said:


> 1st of all you have to keep your mind open and don’t see it as  Hyper logical S#it, keep your mind open
> 
> 1st of all matrix trilogy is inspired from Hindu mythology or in proper words  old Hindu literature and science .
> 
> ...






can't this be attributed to apophenia and don't most of the other religion tells the same thing?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2013)

^And I thought its based on "software engineering"


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 26, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watched Point break - cool movie.


I like this movie too. May be  "The Fast & the Furious" was inspired from this.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 26, 2013)

Madras Cafe ( 8/10 ) : Must watch.
Now you see me (2013) : 9/10.  Excellent movie . Must Must watch list.


----------



## d3p (Aug 26, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Goynar Bakso 7.5/10*
> 
> Language : Bengali (English translation of name : Box of jewels)
> Directior : Aparna Sen
> ...



Sir...I agree with you there.

Unfortunately, i watched it last weekend & wanted to comment about it.

It's seriously Hillarious & amazing on the other hand...

One Word : Classique...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 26, 2013)

*One, Two, Three*: 8.5/10 Must watch 
Directed by
Billy Wilder	 	

Writing credits
Billy Wilder	 	(screenplay) and
I.A.L. Diamond	 	(screenplay)

*i.imgur.com/tMaieUy.jpg

Berlin is the epitome of political and economic polarization. A microcosm of that polarization is the life of American C.R. MacNamara, known as Mac to his friends. He is Coca-Cola's head of West Berlin operations, although he feels he deserves to be Coca-Cola's head of European operations based in London. Mac's wife, Phyllis, wants him instead to get a steady and stable job back in head office in Atlanta. His West Berlin staff are all still used to treating him like their old master, the Fuhrer. The one exception is his secretary, Ingeborg, who is the latest in the long line of his secretary mistresses. And he's working on a trade agreement of getting Coca-Cola into the Russian market. His life goes into a tailspin when he hosts Scarlett Hazeltine in his home for two weeks. She is the seventeen year old spoiled and party-loving daughter of his Atlanta based boss, Wendell Hazeltine. Unlike most of the stops she's made on her European trip, Scarlett seems to like West Berlin and stays ..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2013)

lot of people liking *Now you see me*  ..........getting it now....next on my watch list ....

*Iron Man 3* ....... for me better than 2, well 2nd and 3rd would have been almost same for me, except the finale of 3rd was way better than 2nd. In that respect I enjoyed 3rd more. Rest RDJ performance, one liners, the essence of iron man was more or less same. 6.8/10 for this one.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 26, 2013)

snap said:


> can't this be attributed to apophenia and don't most of the other religion tells the same thing?



in one way you can say it as apophenia ..

but i will say this is study of basics of life and world evolution  rather then a Religious study material .

this all concept or study is before any religion ever created  and tells far more beyond religion purans /bibles or kurans says .



there is life cycles , there is Karma / 10 commandments etc etc ... en-lighting the Humans every now and then ...

Basically all the saints that time uses Greek, Sanskrit and other ancient languages , thus many mytholgies comes from that

as such there was no religion itself but in course of time , people divided itself in religions and make there own versions of this concepts and make religious book

BIBLE / kuran / purans says same thing : there is creator maintainer and destroyer in one or the other ways


----------



## theterminator (Aug 26, 2013)

snap said:


> can't this be attributed to apophenia and don't most of the other religion tells the same thing?



No, its not apophenia. Don't you get it? He gave you proof -->>


Spoiler






suyash_123 said:


> *NOTE :* matrix 3 ending music is old Sanskrit  slokas
> Asatoma Sadgamaya   -   Lead the world from wrong path to the right path
> Thamaso Maa Jyothir Gamaya  - From ignorance to knowledge
> Mrithyor Maa Amrutham Gamaya  - From mortality to immortality and peace
> Om Shanti Shanti Shantihi





Now don't be a  .


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2013)

watched Chennai Express. 

honestly, it should be in the "Not to watch" thread.  one of the worst movies by shetty. and SRK's acting was soooooo $hitty. even Deepika's. 

and i only watched the movie as i am a die hard DP fan


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and i only watched the movie as i am a die hard DP fan


 piggy chops is far better than her in acting


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> piggy chops is far better than her in acting



DP has a better ass


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> DP has a better ass



After S*x Support ??


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> After S*x Support ??



 made my day.!!! Haha


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Madras Cafe - 7/10*
Film is okish and very fast paced. Story dint show much of "the horror of war".
Disappointed with director as he has done a good job with Yahaan
Film depicts high level of matter only, 2nd half of movie was better
John cant act but in this film he tried hard and Nargis well dont know why she acts..

*Aurangzeb - 6.5/10*
Surprisingly, was a good watch
The build-up was nice which had me glued..
Story was good but directing lacked the punch!
Actors have done a good job which makesup the some points
Directing was also ok..

In the queue: 
Crash (2004)
Unforgiven (1992)
Dead Man Walking (1995)
Now You See Me (2013)


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2013)

*Now You See Me* (2013) - *7/10*

very nice acting, direction, cinematography. *story is awesome* and kept me glued till the end. there are a few twists and turns in the story which are very well implemented. 

i noticed 1-2 goof ups as well, but they might as well be looked over.

recommended as a Must Watch!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2013)

'The Iceman' - 7/10 ... Intense acting by Michael Shanon.... all the other characters have acted well too... A must watch


----------



## theterminator (Aug 27, 2013)

Shootout at Wadala -* 5.8/10*
The movie has a story but is awfully played. The action scenes give an impression that yes we in bollywood have technology. Unfortunately, they don't know how to use it for they wouldn't have come up with such outdated action sequences. There is a thing called "Natural Acting" which is missing from the film. It's more entertainment , less content (typical Bollywood stuff). 

These are a couple of awful faces that such acclaimed actors make in the film. I am deeply disappointed with recent Bollywood stuff. They seem to be focusing more on Show off than actual content. Gangs of Wasseypur was an exception. 


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11957&stc=1

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11958&stc=1


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2013)

*Exorcism of Emily Rose 8/10*
More of court room drama than horror.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 29, 2013)

*Star Trek Into Darkness *( A star Trek Sequel 2013) : 8/10. The movie stands very well to it's reputation. Although I prefer part 1 , due to intense story and action.
It's a nice watch for Star Trek fans.
A must watch movie , ofcourse.!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2013)

*Undisputed (2002) - 7/10*
Iceman vs Monroe...was wow


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

I see people watching a lot of Yify  distributed films.............
Star Trek into darkness : 0/10


Spoiler



I didn't watch it till now,but i will *checks movie "obtainment software"* in 38m 12s


----------



## d3p (Aug 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Undisputed (2002) - 7/10*
> Iceman vs Monroe...was wow



Iceman vs Monroe's Match was classic.

You can even watch Undisputed II & III. One of the best in ring action movies i've ever watched.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2013)

d3p said:


> Iceman vs Monroe's Match was classic.
> 
> You can even watch Undisputed II & III. One of the best in ring action movies i've ever watched.



yup they next on the list


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I see people watching a lot of Yify  distributed films.............
> Star Trek into darkness : 0/10
> 
> 
> ...



Yi fy rocks!!!


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

confession of a shopaholic - 8/10
Hilarious, fashion centric.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I see people watching a lot of Yify  distributed films.............
> Star Trek into darkness : 0/10
> 
> 
> ...



I now try to watch all the films that I am interested in the theaters but still I get them from YIFY for my library.

P.S. I watched Star Trek 2 both in theaters and the other source , rating remains 9/10 .


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 29, 2013)

Same here. Yify productions is really good


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

YIFY is not a production house!! 

you pir@te


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> YIFY is not a production house!!
> 
> you pir@te



Shhhhh.. Such things are not spoken in public


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

*Star Trek : Into Darkness  *      :   9/10
Awesome VFX,Nice story with some twists.Overall Nice film.
Wish i would've seen it in Multiplex
-1 for less "grand" or "epic" villain



anirbandd said:


> YIFY is not a production house!!
> 
> you pir@te


Dear Sire,Don't you think we know that?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dear Sire,Don't you think we know that?



i thought you didnt..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 29, 2013)

*Madras Cafe* - 7.7/10

Must watch.

First bollywood movie without any song, felt like hollywood.


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Madras Cafe* - 7.7/10
> 
> Must watch.
> 
> First bollywood movie without any song, felt like hollywood.



I liked Don 2 since it has only 1 song. Its not about 1 song or no song, what I mean to say is these movies was given more importance to story. That's one of the reason I like Hollywood movies. Even there is no importance in story they focus on CG or other stuffs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2013)

Harold and Kumar go to white castle 7/10
Harold and Kumar escape from guantanamo bay 7.5/10
A very Harold and Kumar Christmas (will watch later tonight)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2013)

*The Call 7/10*

The movie was a '8' rater till the last 5 minutes and then it disappointed me.

Why a movie with such realistic approach need such a dramatic ending.
Still a very good watch. 

Recommended.


----------



## amjath (Aug 30, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *The Call 7/10*
> 
> The movie was a '8' rater till the last 5 minutes and then it disappointed me.
> 
> ...



Explains Life is a drama


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2013)

Flowers in The Attic - a must watch. I'm not going into any details and don't let the imdb rating fool you. This movie deserves 9/10 at-least.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Madras Cafe* - 7.7/10
> 
> Must watch.
> 
> First bollywood movie without any song, felt like hollywood.


Agree.! 



topgear said:


> Flowers in The Attic - a must watch. I'm not going into any details and don't let the imdb rating fool you. This movie deserves 9/10 at-least.



Yep. Some movies at IMDB are highly under rated.
For E.G. this Australian Movie is a serious Pain Inducing movie. "*www.imdb.com/title/tt1570559/?ref_=sr_1"


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Madras Cafe* - 7.7/10
> 
> Must watch.
> 
> First bollywood movie without any song, felt like hollywood.



.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> *Its not about 1 song or no song, what I mean to say is these movies was given more importance to story. *That's one of the reason I like Hollywood movies. Even there is no importance in story they focus on CG or other stuffs.



Obviously it is, but I stated just as a matter of fact.

btw since you're from chennai, can you tell why tamilians were against release of this film ? Was anything portrayed wrong in the film ? Or reality being altered?


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Madras Cafe* - 7.7/10
> 
> Must watch.
> 
> First bollywood movie without any song, felt like hollywood.



I remember having the same feeling after watching 'No Smoking'. Incidentally, it stars John Abraham!


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> I liked Don 2 since it has only 1 song. Its not about 1 song or no song, what I mean to say is these movies was given more importance to story. That's one of the reason I like Hollywood movies. Even there is no importance in story they focus on CG or other stuffs.



@amjath though I respect your opinion. I should admit that there are quite a few movies in Hollywood which are completely crass, boring so you can't generalize saying you like Hollywood movies since they have good story or atleast they concentrate on CG.

I don't know why people here whenever they get chance start targeting movies made in India and compare them with Hollywood movies. It's a fashion I guess.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> @amjath though I respect your opinion. I should admit that there are quite a few movies in Hollywood which are completely crass, boring so you can't generalize saying you like Hollywood movies since they have good story or atleast they concentrate on CG.
> 
> I don't know why people here whenever they get chance start targeting movies made in India and compare them with Hollywood movies. It's a fashion I guess.



Because a majority of movies are copied and a lot of them are senseless movies just meant for stardom , and all those fanboism crap.
However , it's not like we don't have good movies in India. There are some who are brilliant at it. But the majority is of dumb ones.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2013)

a_medico said:


> I remember having the same feeling after watching 'No Smoking'. Incidentally, it stars John Abraham!



Haven't watched it. How is it? Heard it's good.


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 30, 2013)

John though an average actor selects movies which are a tad different. Haven't seen Madras Cafe but judging from reviews will see it soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2013)

Firstpost review of "Satyagraha"



> Finally, Satyagraha is an exercise in extreme self obsession.  Because Prakash Jha just doesn’t want the film to end! It goes on and on till you start hallucinating Ajay Devgn’s moustache as a sinister, blood sucking alien and Amitabh Bachchan starts looking like a mummified pharaoh.



LINK


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> @amjath though I respect your opinion. I should admit that there are quite a few movies in Hollywood which are completely crass, boring so you can't generalize saying you like Hollywood movies since they have good story or atleast they concentrate on CG.
> 
> *I don't know why people here whenever they get chance start targeting movies made in India and compare them with Hollywood movies. It's a fashion I guess.*


This.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I don't know why people here whenever they get chance start targeting movies made in India and compare them with Hollywood movies. It's a fashion I guess.



It's not a fashion. Hollywood = benchmark. If you disagree, then I don't have anything to say.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's not a fashion. *Hollywood = benchmark*. If you disagree, then I don't have anything to say.


yes..yes i know one guy in TDF who believes this


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's not a fashion. *Hollywood = benchmark.*.



Dumbest post of the week


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dumbest post of the week



Really ? Tell me how many hollywood vs bollywood movies recommendations do you see in this thread itself. Count 600 pages.

I'm not implying to say that bollywood is bad, but that doesn't makes it superior.

And I never "always" compare bollywood films to hollywood. What I compared in my previous post was a trend, which was unique (no song) in bollywood movies.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 30, 2013)

planning to watch madras cafe & satyagraha next week...

Also, last night, on star movies, movie named " in time" was being aired. its a sci-fi movie.
saw some parts of the movie & seemed good.


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 30, 2013)

The fact is bollywood movies had degraded when it comes to quality cinema specially content wise. People are more interested in making 100 crore movies then the movies which have a good story line and decent acting.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2013)

What is Madras Cafe exactly? Action (        )
or Thriller ?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 30, 2013)

*Satyagraha 10/10*


----------



## amjath (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Obviously it is, but I stated just as a matter of fact.
> 
> btw since you're from chennai, can you tell why tamilians were against release of this film ? Was anything portrayed wrong in the film ? Or reality being altered?


Tamil Nadu theatres refuse to screen Madras Cafe - Times Of India
but i feel *Truth hurts *bro. 


ajayritik said:


> @amjath though I respect your opinion. I should admit that there are quite a few movies in Hollywood which are completely crass, boring so you can't generalize saying you like Hollywood movies since they have good story or atleast they concentrate on CG.
> 
> I don't know why people here whenever they get chance start targeting movies made in India and compare them with Hollywood movies. It's a fashion I guess.



I dont know why but I hate listening to songs [Indian especially ], which is why i hate indian movies. But there are few movies as I mentioned before like Don 2, A wednesday [tamil version also] which I wanted to watch again and again. But definitely its not fashion and I dont get anything to bash indian movies 



dashing.sujay said:


> It's not a fashion. Hollywood = benchmark. If you disagree, then I don't have anything to say.



Totally agree on this. Those who dont agree think how did u get the concept for movies like Krish, Ra one etc



ajayritik said:


> *Satyagraha 10/10*



Wow, released today?


----------



## d3p (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's not a fashion. Hollywood = benchmark. If you disagree, then I don't have anything to say.




I can't comment on the normal movies, but cartoons are IP's. 

Benchmarks can be copied & broken according to your needs or requirements, but not IP's.

That's the reason, sometimes you find Hollywood suing Bollywood for coping contents. That includes story line, background score & lot of other thing.

Why you say hollywood movies are benchmarks ??

According to me, you feel the concept involved in making those action sequence or drama or dialogues are unique & never been used anywhere else. CGI to VFX everything is of top notch, hence the entertainment.

But one thing is missing from this picture, that is the money which is involved. When Indian's are involved in making movies like Life of Pie, with amazing visuals for a hollywood industry, don't you think they can use the same with Bollywood.

But problem is the money which is allocated for the same. 

Example : 
Hollywood Movies will demand top notch VFX & least bothered about who does the narration.

Whereas in bollywood, the prime focus is who does the background score or narration & least bothered about VFX or storyline.


Bollywood is more like a cost effective entertainment. Start from storyline to CGI/VFX  & drama to songs.

Sometimes its better not to compare two different industries based on the above points, but as far as entertainment is concerned it can be.


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 30, 2013)

Indeed.  Both industries can't be Compared cos we can never match their 200+ million budget of making movies. 

However the point is about the content quality. The script and acting. We lack in originality so much it's appalling. 

Earlier we use to copy only from Hollywood. Now we copy from French, Spanish and whosoever. Hell if nothing else we copy from South movies or just Do their remakes. Originality has gone into dumps. Sad but true.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 30, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Indeed.  Both industries can't be Compared cos we can never match their 200+ million budget of making movies.


That 200+ million budget thing can be done in India on fraction of that , remember people come to India to save cost, many movies have rendered their CG in India (many big movie and with major part) however, truth is that we even Indians don't know how to reap the talent. I see this not only in movies / CG but even in common other business. Now it will even more cost effective as rupee slides ..


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Really ? Tell me how many hollywood vs bollywood movies recommendations do you see in this thread itself. Count 600 pages.



So that 600 number automatically makes their movies a benchmark?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 30, 2013)

d3p said:


> I can't comment on the normal movies, but cartoons are IP's.



Sorry but didn't get IP's ?



d3p said:


> Why you say hollywood movies are benchmarks ?
> 
> According to me, you feel the concept involved in making those action sequence or drama or dialogues are unique & never been used anywhere else. CGI to VFX everything is of top notch, hence the entertainment.
> 
> ...



Your second line itself answers the question.

What actually creates a benchmark ? Something "good" from which something can be learnt.

PS: What harsh said:



harsh1387 said:


> However the point is about the content quality. The script and acting. We lack in originality so much it's appalling.
> 
> Earlier we use to copy only from Hollywood. Now we copy from French, Spanish and whosoever. Hell if nothing else we copy from South movies or just Do their remakes. Originality has gone into dumps. Sad but true.



Regarding money, up to a point, it's valid, but it doesn't nullifies bollywood's dumbness over creating crap movies like Dabang. There are crap movies in hollywood too. In bollywood, they make movies just for the sake of making. That's what fueling multi crore club culture.




cyborg47 said:


> So that 600 number automatically makes their movies a benchmark?



OK buddy. First thing, no body posts here to be called dumb or shite like that. So first control your emotions. Everyone has their own views. And you've got the right to counter it, via peaceful & meaningful manner.

I never wanted and compared the two industries. I just stated a change in trend, which some people took in such an aggressive manner, which itself should be a benchmark for Congress to learn aggressiveness against reforms.

Welcome to India .



ajayritik said:


> *Satyagraha 10/10*



Seriously ? 6.5 is OK for that movie. Different people have different views regarding an art, but so much difference !


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 30, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> OK buddy. First thing, no body posts here to be called dumb or shite like that. So first control your emotions. Everyone has their own views. And you've got the right to counter it, via peaceful & meaningful manner.
> 
> I never wanted and compared the two industries. I just stated a change in trend, which some people took in such an aggressive manner, which itself should be a benchmark for Congress to learn aggressiveness against reforms.
> 
> Welcome to India .



Alright, lets call it an unintelligent post for your convenience, though I still think the 'hollywood = benchmark' is an extremely dumb statement whether that's coming from you or anybody, and '600 page recommendations' line makes it even more dumber. 
May be I should go to the local theaters and ask for people's opinion on chennai express and consider those kind of bolly movies as benchmark, coz that would be a higher count compared to a bunch of dudes on an internet forum, right? 

Or may be we should all blame the audiences for 'some' of the $hitty movies bollywood makes. I mean, for a producer, its all about money at the end of the day, whether its shawshank redemption or chennai express, its pointless for the financier to invest in a movie that doesn't make money. Some of the better hollywood films that you consider as benchmark have an extremely huge audience base, makes sense for them to invest as much as more than a thousand crores on them, and then gowariker makes Swades...nobody gives a single F about it.

At the end of the day, every movie industry makes turds and masterpieces, we have twilights and transformers that make millions and billions at the BO, so there's no such thing as benchmark, at all, you're just delusional if you think so.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

@cyborg47:  you should read the definition of "dumb" in "Oxford's" Dictionary , not some desi-made dictionary in your pocket for the "benchmark" & "600-page recommendations" comment is not dumb. Hollywood has a wider audience, presence, budget. Setting it as a benchmark & extracting the good things out of it is not a dumb thing to do. 

Bollywood is making crap, especially in recent times, movies. There's no doubt it. Action scenes have become a joke. Film-makers have proved how they failed in Physics in school for there is no law of gravity, no limits of force in hero's fists (Godzilla would be no monster infront of them), redefined pain by showing that a criminal which plays with bullets n knives can be cowed down to their knees with the use of weapons of mass destruction called "empty wet clothes " (shootout at wadala's scence of anil kapoor beating up a man at the laundry "with clothes of course"  ). I don't know what genre to put in movies like Dabang, Singham, etc. 
What's more disappointing is that people are actually loving this trend. For a film like Chennai Express to surpass 3 Idiots! speaks volumes of what kind of content does our public want. Now that I can call as "DUMB" but will not for the sake of it. Songs are a total unnecessary, unwanted content in a film. They only make the film longer & eventually boring. Delhi Belly had no songs (or one I dont exactly remember) but it was one good movie & Gangs of Wasseypur seems to be Bollywood's answer to Martin Scorcese's works. 
I am not always at praise for Hollywood for I am done with America saving the rest of the world. But even with that overused concept, they make movies which you cannot resist watching like Nolan's movies. Acting is never a problem in the west but I simply cannot say the same about here.


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 31, 2013)

For a very large part I blame us- the audience. If we flock the theatres and make dabang and chennai express kinda movies super duper hit then of course producers will be encouraged to make more such garbage as who doesn't like to count the raining money.

Films like Gangs of waseypur or Delhi belly may get critical acclaim but how much money they earn? In the end it's a profit making business and we are being served what we are showing we want.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> @cyborg47:  you should read the definition of "dumb" in "Oxford's" Dictionary , not some desi-made dictionary in your pocket for the "benchmark" & "600-page recommendations" comment is not dumb. Hollywood has a wider audience, presence, budget. Setting it as a benchmark & extracting the good things out of it is not a dumb thing to do.



Glad to know your definition of 'dumb' 

and its hilarious how some of you make things up out of nothing, last time some guy called me a hollywood fanboy, and now you're giving an impression that I'm a bollywood fanboy


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> For a very large part I blame us- the audience. If we flock the theatres and make dabang and chennai express kinda movies super duper hit then of course producers will be encouraged to make more such garbage as who doesn't like to count the raining money.
> 
> Films like Gangs of waseypur or Delhi belly may get critical acclaim but how much money they earn? In the end it's a profit making business and we are being served what we are showing we want.



Its definitely whether you want to watch such lame movies or not. But its not always about business & profit making. People like Farhan Akhtar who makes excellent, critically-acclaimed movies don't give much importance to that while making a movie but unfortunately, people like Mahesh Bhatt do.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Its definitely whether you want to watch such lame movies or not. But its not always about business & profit making. People like Farhan Akhtar who makes excellent, critically-acclaimed movies don't give much importance to that while making a movie but unfortunately, people like Mahesh Bhatt do.



Isn't that the exact case with the hollywood movies as well? There's Martin Scorsese and then there's Michael Bay, and so on


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Glad to know your definition of 'dumb'
> 
> and its hilarious how some of you make things up out of nothing, last time some guy called me a hollywood fanboy, and now you're giving an impression that I'm a bollywood fanboy


I didn't meant to give such an impression for I am sure I haven't. Its my view towards some guy's view here for I have no interests whether he/she lives in hollywood/bollywood world or neither.



cyborg47 said:


> Isn't that the exact case with the hollywood movies as well? There's Martin Scorsese and then there's Michael Bay, and so on



Mahesh Bhatt lacks originality. Not hard to notice.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Mahesh Bhatt lacks originality. Not hard to notice.



True, the man made his career by ripping off other movies, but you missed my point.


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Its definitely whether you want to watch such lame movies or not. But its not always about business & profit making. People like Farhan Akhtar who makes excellent, critically-acclaimed movies don't give much importance to that while making a movie but unfortunately, people like Mahesh Bhatt do.



True that. But I am Indian and I want our movies to be good as well. Atleast worthy of watching once. When my dad asks me let's watch a movie I can atleast say okay let's go there is a good one playing. Like I recommended him Satyagraha cos I know Prakash Jha makes good movies. 
However we have very few directors like Jha and Akhtar. Most of bollywood still revolves around the Johar and Bhatt kinda camps.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> True, the man made his career by ripping off other movies, but you missed my point.



My point of mentioning Bhatt was to highlight his copying of hollywood movies.



harsh1387 said:


> True that. But I am Indian and I want our movies to be good as well. Atleast worthy of watching once. When my dad asks me let's watch a movie I can atleast say okay let's go there is a good one playing. Like I recommended him Satyagraha cos I know Prakash Jha makes good movies.
> However we have very few directors like Jha and Akhtar. *Most of bollywood still revolves around the Johar and Bhatt kinda camps.*



Thats why bollywood has become crap when you have less substance, more crap.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> My point of mentioning Bhatt was to highlight his copying of hollywood movies.



Cool, and my point was that this kind of plagiarism exists in hollywood as well. Lets take a look at Lion King, considered masterpiece by so many people including me, and only 2D animated movie that grossed a billion, was shamelessly ripped off from Japanese anime series, not that I'm defending Bhatt in anyway, but my point is that Hollywood and a lot of other movie industries get way too much praise than they deserve.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Cool, and my point was that this kind of plagiarism exists in hollywood as well. Lets take a look at Lion King, considered masterpiece by so many people including me, and only 2D animated movie that grossed a billion, was shamelessly ripped off from Japanese anime series, not that I'm defending Bhatt in anyway, but my point is that Hollywood and a lot of other movie industries get way too much praise than they deserve.



 
FYI almost more than half of Hollywood movies have no "original" idea. Example':- DC/Marvel comics movies, Novel-based movies ... .  Richard Gere's Chicago was also based on a Japanese movie which Gere himself told the audience in India when he was asked why bollywood copies hollywood movies (the man who asked this question gave the example of Murder , copy of Unfaithful ). The story is already there. Its what you put on the screen that matters. Bollywood is very good at , as you said, "ripping off" other movies. But hollywood makes them better .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> FYI almost more than half of Hollywood movies have no "original" idea. Example':- DC/Marvel comics movies, Novel-based movies ...



They're called adaptations


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 31, 2013)

It's a never ending debate. Bottom line- right now bollywood is dishing out mostly trash movies but I hope trend may change in future with new young directors coming in.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> They're called adaptations



Your point has been countered.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Your point has been countered.



Nevermind.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Agree.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first I noticed this with Silent Hill  and I'll watch the Australian movie.

BTW, recently watched these :

1. Village of the Damned [ 1960 ]
2. Warlock all 3 Parts.
3. John Carpenters Vampire, Ghosts on Mars [ JC is my favorite director  ]
4. Lesbian Vampire Killers, Vampires Suck, Tropic Thunder [ funny movies ]
5. Picnic At Hanging Rock [ 1975 ]
6. Day of Anger, Winchester, Joe Kid
7. Basket case 1-3, Halloween 1-6
8. The Ward, Timeline, Night wolf
9. Night Watch [ saw the sequel day watch before ]
10. And now watching Dirty Harry movies


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> first I noticed this with Silent Hill  and I'll watch the Australian movie.
> 
> BTW, recently watched these :
> 
> ...


Make sure you watch the Burning man without any kids , there are some obscene scenes in that movie. 
Wait...you 18+ yet ?? .......


Spoiler



I know you are...I am just kidding.



------------------------------
BTW , I recently Completed watching the Entire series of "*Game Of Thrones*" released till date(SE1 to SE3 10 ). It was painful for the eyes to bear all in a matter of day.
The story is really complex as long as the lannysters are involved and specially to complicate it more(Lord baelish,that eunuch guy conspiracies).Loved the part of Dannarys Taggyareyn and the Dragons though.

I am looking forward to reading the novels , as I can't wait to find out what will happen in the end.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

> It was painful for the eyes to bear all in a matter of day.




Walking dead and GoT took me about 3 days each to finish.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 31, 2013)

The Invisible   8/10

Even though Films like Dabang/Singham are brainless,Its damn fun to watch 
I liked GoW and GoW 2 also because they had  i.e GUNS! you rarely see a good variety of guns in Bolly films


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2013)

The Grey (2011): 8.8/10
*i.imgur.com/731mVJr.jpg

After their plane crashes in Alaska, six oil workers are led by a skilled huntsman to survival, but a pack of merciless wolves haunts their every step.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 31, 2013)

Tenida said:


> The Grey (2011): 8.8/10
> *i.imgur.com/731mVJr.jpg
> 
> After their plane crashes in Alaska, six oil workers are led by a skilled huntsman to survival, but a pack of merciless wolves haunts their every step.



Ra's Al Ghul gets scared of wolves ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ra's Al Ghul gets scared of wolves ?



careful now, he will find you, and he will kill you


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 31, 2013)

*Now You See Me* - 9/10

Nice magic trick


----------



## icebags (Aug 31, 2013)

Percy Jackson - Sea of Monsters : 6.8/10

ok, teenish, 1 time watch movie. no depth is there.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Parker*
Return of Jason Statham, I was a tad disappointed seeing him in Redemption but he is back with a bang. He is doing what he does best. Lots of action with a special mention to hotel fight which was well executed.
Story ain't unique, Somewhat similar to Faster.
Few plot holes but with its fast pace they can be ignored. J Lo is a waste and totally unnecessary character.
*Rating- 9/10*


----------



## icebags (Sep 1, 2013)

^ it's called guest appearance ? .....


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 1, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^ it's called guest appearance ? .....



I don't think so.  She has a substantial role but completely unnecessary character. Cant divulge more without going into details.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 1, 2013)

*42* *8.5/10* Real good acting .

*Now You See me* - 8.5/10


----------



## amjath (Sep 1, 2013)

Oz: The Great and Powerful - 5.5/10
Strictly for kids

Regret watching it, i should have watched some other movie instead


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2013)

*Ghanchakkar*

The film could have been better if they had paid a little more attention.BTW Its not that bad either. Good performance from everyone


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 1, 2013)

Fukrey: 8/10

quite enjoyable, with a very nice story.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> Oz: The Great and Powerful - 5.5/10
> Strictly for kids
> 
> Regret watching it, i should have watched some other movie instead



Buddy always read the reviews on IMDB first before watching any movie. Saves time.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 1, 2013)

nice to see richa chadda's ooomph factor coupled with a gansta character.. 

priya anand = cute 

damn.. just one minute and some posts in between..


----------



## amjath (Sep 1, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Buddy always read the reviews on IMDB first before watching any movie. Saves time.



My sister kind of loved the beginning who is 2 year older than me. Different people different views. But cg sucks.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Buddy always read the reviews on IMDB first before watching any movie. Saves time.



reading reviews spoils the moments. I watch movies without reading any reviews.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2013)

^even trailer spoils the fun for me. So I never watch any, until its highly anticipated.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2013)

Satyagraha is really awesome came back from second viewing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 2, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Buddy always read the reviews on IMDB first before watching any movie. Saves time.



That doesn't save time, but it totally alters your view before you even watch the movie.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Buddy always read the reviews on IMDB first before watching any movie. Saves time.



reviews can be biased.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

Watched 'We are the Millers' - 7/10....it was really a fun filled movie... Must watch


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'We are the Millers' - 7/10....it was really a fun filled movie... Must watch



will do


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That doesn't save time, but it totally alters your view before you even watch the movie.



Depends. I just check rating first. If it's 6 and above movie turns out to be atleast time pass. Then I sneak a glance at couple of user reviews avoiding the ones with spoilers. So u get a basic idea to watch or avoid.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> reviews can be biased.



True. But 90% IMDB user reviews matches with my assessment of the movie so it works for me.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2013)

*The Longest Yard *- My all time favorite..


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2013)

Watched Uwe Boll movies
Rampage
Assault on Wall Street


And Liam's The Grey.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> True. But 90% IMDB user reviews matches with my assessment of the movie so it works for me.



This point should have been mentioned first. IMDB user reviews doesn't match with mine.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 2, 2013)

Reading a professional critic's review is a better idea than relying in the imdb scores.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2013)

*D-Day 7/10*
Really good stuff.
Wish if it wasn't as longer would have made for more better viewing


----------



## vickybat (Sep 3, 2013)

*Now You See Me -7.5/10 *

Unexpected twist in the end. Real nice movie and good use of parkour stunts.

*Oblivion - 8/10*

Original concept and perhaps can safely be considered among the elite list of sci-fi movies. The best Tom-Cruise movie i've watched and the role suited him perfectly.
The vistas seemed quite similar to the ones shown in Bungie's upcoming game -"Destiny". Must watch.


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> Oz: The Great and Powerful - 5.5/10
> Strictly for kids
> 
> Regret watching it, i should have watched some other movie instead



thanks for reply  i just downloaded it  will now check out other movie then


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> Watched Uwe Boll movies
> Rampage
> Assault on Wall Street
> 
> ...



go see uwe boll movies bloodrayne too.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2013)

*Sorry, wrong number 7/10*

The movie left me confused at the end. At first I could not get what happened and who did what. And this happened due to the training I've gone through all these years from various hollywood movies. That is, its not always what you see and every move on screen has an ulterior motive.
I just could not believe someone can be so straightforward about mystery.

Its different movie with good suspense and realistic ending.

Check it out if you are not too allergic to black n white movies.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> True. But 90% IMDB user reviews matches with my assessment of the movie so it works for me.



then have a look at the rottentomatoes reviews too


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 4, 2013)

World War Z - Awesome movie with a zombie mix and end of days theory.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

*Undisputed II (2006) - 7.5/10*
superb movie... Boyka vs Iceman 
Kickboxing


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2013)

icebags said:


> go see uwe boll movies bloodrayne too.



I din't like that movie.

watched funny Games 2007 - stupid movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

Faun said:


> I din't like that movie.
> 
> watched funny Games 2007 - stupid movie



the old version was marvellous


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> the old version was marvellous



But I liked this one (well, I've watched only this version)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> But I liked this one (well, I've watched only this version)



Hmm..I haven't watched the new one...just giving comment to Faun..will watch it soon though


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> But I liked this one (well, I've watched only this version)



The sheer stupidity was marvelous.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 4, 2013)

*World War Z* - One hell of a Zombie movie. As per imdb, this could have been the best zombie movie if they could avoid a lame ending (it was okay for me though). Few over the top scenes - zombie defying physics, but definitely well executed.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes... Watched this movie in 3D and the experience was really good... Loved the young doctors quote about mother nature



Spoiler



" Mother Nature is a Serial Killer.. No One's better.. more creative.. like all Serial Killers she can't help the urge to want to get caught.. and what good are all those brilliant crimes, if no one takes the credit.. So she leave crumbs.. now the hard part, why you spend a decade in school, is seeing the crumbs for the clues they are.. sometimes the things you thought were the most brutal aspect of the virus, turns out the be the chink in it's armor... and she loves disguising her weaknesses as strengths.."


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

i didnt bother to check what World Z is about so thanks lol gonna watch it as i kindda like zombies


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Satyagraha is really awesome came back from second viewing.


Though I gave an exaggerated 10/10 initially I think a rating around *7.5/10 *is good.
It's definitely better than some mindless movies that become the highest grossers. 
Acting was top rate by Amitabh Bacchan and Manoj Bajpai. Ably supported by Ajay Devgn. Definitely worth watching!


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 4, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Oblivion - 8/10*
> 
> Original concept and perhaps can safely be considered among the elite list of sci-fi movies. The best Tom-Cruise movie i've watched and the role suited him perfectly.
> The vistas seemed quite similar to the ones shown in Bungie's upcoming game -"Destiny". Must watch.




Original ? Eh !

Have you seen Moon ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Original ? Eh !
> 
> Have you seen Moon ?



Yeah yeah, and then moon was probably ripped off from some other story, and that from another story. God damn internet!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 4, 2013)

World War Z - 8.5/10. 

One of the best zombie movies I've ever seen. Great acting by Pitt. But I wish there were some gore and scary zombies. It's all too not-disgusting.

How's Dawn of the Dead guys?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How's Dawn of the Dead guys?


new or old?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> One of the best zombie movies I've ever seen. Great acting by Pitt. But I wish there were some gore and scary zombies. It's all too not-disgusting.



I heard there's an unrated version too?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 4, 2013)

^Yeah and thats what everyone is watching atm here , cause that is the only version available on yi..  , It has extended action sequences , more gore etc . approx 7 mins are added from theatrical cut . 

Failed to catch this movie in theaters , will watch it now tomorrow .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *World War Z* - One hell of a Zombie movie. As per imdb, this could have been the best zombie movie if they could avoid a lame ending (it was okay for me though). Few over the top scenes - zombie defying physics, but definitely well executed.





NVIDIAGeek said:


> World War Z - 8.5/10.
> 
> One of the best zombie movies I've ever seen. Great acting by Pitt. But I wish there were some gore and scary zombies. It's all too not-disgusting.
> 
> How's Dawn of the Dead guys?





rajatGod512 said:


> ^Yeah and thats what everyone is watching atm here , cause that is the only version available on yi..  , It has extended action sequences , more gore etc . approx 7 mins are added from theatrical cut .
> 
> Failed to catch this movie in theaters , will watch it now tomorrow .





bavusani said:


> World War Z - Awesome movie with a zombie mix and end of days theory.



+1. 

I don't know why but most zombie movies these days seem to have some parts inspired from H. O. T. D. anime.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2013)

*World War z*  ..... to start of AWSOMEEEEE ..... this is an action riot, adrenaline pumping zombie epidemic on a massive scale right from the word go ........ when it was released I read couple of reviews and all were very negative, and I skipped it on big screen. Today after the movie, I thought, what could possibly be the reason of so much dislike and I turned to IMDB to have an insight. This movie is based on 2006 novel by Max Brooks with the same name, and by going through what the book offered and hed it in detail, I can see and understand why most people disliked ....

But since I had no idea it was even based on a book, enjoyed every bit of it. Its action packed right from first scene, the epidemic is shown in a massive scale, nothing I have seen in any mass scale destruction. Its huge, and utterly chaotic. The Jerusalem episode is breathtaking, and shocking and frightening as well ........ The zombie here are exactly like in 28 Days later, fast and some time too fast and ruthless. 

The only thing I did not like was, since its a Zombie movie, the blood and gore should be de facto standard for this kind of Genre, which was missing. Another could be the characterization which was a bit weak .... never the less, its one hell of a ride ...... which is as enjoyable as any good thriller..... (if you dont compare it with the original source ofcourse)........*7/10*


----------



## a_medico (Sep 5, 2013)

^^ The movie was kinda disturbing too. I have watched so many horror movies alone at 2am and slept peacefully. This one unsettled me to quite an extent. Had dreams too. Very unlike of me. Disturbing was not the horror part, but the apocalypse atmosphere. Had similar feeling after watching _The Road_, _Perfect Sense_, _The descent_, _Dread_ and _A moment to remember_ - each for different reasons.

Yes. Fast zombies are creepy. And Jerusalem was awesome.

*Fukrey *- Hilarious. Refreshing to see a offbeat comedy from bollywood.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 5, 2013)

28 days later>The Walking Dead>World War Z, for me at least.



a_medico said:


> Had similar feeling after watching The Road



The Road was way more disturbing than WWZ.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The Road was way more disturbing than WWZ.



I was bored to death halfway through the movie. No mutated creatures in a post-apocalyptic world = boring, for me.

For me, the best apocalyptic atmosphere was I Am Legend. If only the CGI were better, it would've been one hell of a movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 5, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I was bored to death halfway through the movie. No mutated creatures in a post-apocalyptic world = boring, for me.



What's more disturbing? Men being cannibals and rapists or some random 'creatures from every other hollywood movie'?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 28 days later>
> The Road was way more disturbing than WWZ.



Yea...it was really disturbing.... I think  'I am Alive' must have been inspired from it


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I was bored to death halfway through the movie. No mutated creatures in a post-apocalyptic world = boring, for me.
> 
> For me, the best apocalyptic atmosphere was I Am Legend. If only the CGI were better, it would've been one hell of a movie.



WWZ is not apocalyptic world in strict sense. Can't be compared. I am legend was when almost the entire mankind was wiped out. WWZ is when the epidemic is at it's peek stage. 

In that sense The Road is much much better than I am legend.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2013)

World War Z - 6/10

Average movie.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2013)

a_medico said:


> ^^ The movie was kinda disturbing too. I have watched so many horror movies alone at 2am and slept peacefully. This one unsettled me to quite an extent. Had dreams too. Very unlike of me. Disturbing was not the horror part, but the apocalypse atmosphere. Had similar feeling after watching _The Road_, _Perfect Sense_, _The descent_, _Dread_ and _A moment to remember_ - each for different reasons.
> 
> Yes. Fast zombies are creepy. And Jerusalem was awesome..



Havent seen dread and a moment to remember but yes I agree with the descent, it was disturbing. But for me the movies that made me had night mares were The exorcist (original one)



cyborg47 said:


> 28 days later>The Walking Dead>World War Z, for me at least.
> 
> The Road was way more disturbing than WWZ.



The walking dead is a TV series cant compare actually ......


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2013)

The great Gatsby! : - I really don't know how to rate a drama and romance movie . But for sure this was a great movie filled with excellent acting performance.
Lots of unclear truth but beyond it is a great story and message the movie wants to convey.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 5, 2013)

sam9s said:


> The walking dead is a TV series cant compare actually ......



Well, to each his own. They're all stories for me.


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

First look: Dhoom 3 | Watch the video - Movies India


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 5, 2013)

amjath said:


> First look: Dhoom 3 | Watch the video - Movies India



3+3......33!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 5, 2013)

*World War Z - 8.5/10* Ending could have been slightly better , but a solid movie nonetheless , One of the better zombie movies I have seen , the atmosphere set by the movie was terrifying . I think the best part was the Jerusalem sequence . I am on board for the sequel .

P.S. For those who have already Watched the movie can you people clarify this :


Spoiler



Was it a Nuclear Blast when they were on their way to Israel , when Pitts phone stops working due to EMP (most probably from the blast)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

World War Z - 7/10 .. we exactly know why everyone is now rating this movie


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *World War Z - 8.5/10* Ending could have been slightly better , but a solid movie nonetheless , One of the better zombie movies I have seen , the atmosphere set by the movie was terrifying . I think the best part was the Jerusalem sequence . I am on board for the sequel .
> 
> P.S. For those who have already Watched the movie can you people clarify this :
> 
> ...





Spoiler



am sure it was a nuclear blast only judging by the sound and reactions. The way movie ended there should be a sequel to it.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 6, 2013)

RCuber said:


> World War Z - 7/10 .. we exactly know why everyone is now rating this movie



 Because it's Yify productions


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *World War Z - 8.5/10* Ending could have been slightly better , but a solid movie nonetheless , One of the better zombie movies I have seen , the atmosphere set by the movie was terrifying . I think the best part was the Jerusalem sequence . I am on board for the sequel .
> 
> P.S. For those who have already Watched the movie can you people clarify this :
> 
> ...





Spoiler



even I noticed the nuke and guessed the EMP but it should also have disabled the aircraft.. Goofup


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 6, 2013)

*World War Z* - 8/10


Why is it that in these kinda movies the hero/heroine 's kid always has some disease - usually Asthma !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 6, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> even I noticed the nuke and guessed the EMP but it should also have disabled the aircraft.. Goofup





Spoiler



But many military aircraft are shielded from EMPs  , so they wont have any affect on it . but the major goof is that is phone starts working again after some time .lol


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *World War Z* - 8/10
> 
> 
> Why is it that in these kinda movies the hero/heroine 's kid always has some disease - usually Asthma !



I believe the writers psychology is that it creates empathy towards the protagonist from viewers.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But many military aircraft are shielded from EMPs  , so they wont have any affect on it . but the major goof is that is phone starts working again after some time .lol





Spoiler



I believe EMP fries all electronic systems. So phone shouldn't be working at all.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *42* *8.5/10* Real good acting .
> 
> *Now You See me* - 8.5/10



Watching this movie tonight


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

Now you see me is probably turning out to be some thing close to prestige and the illusionist. Can't say as good as them but still something nice in modern layout which deserves appreciation .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> What's more disturbing? Men being cannibals and rapists or some random 'creatures from every other hollywood movie'?



As soon as I see it's a human (i.e, normal human looking) doing things, the creepiness turns off. That is why I prefer monster movies over zombies. But I like zombies too, especially TWD ones, they're gross.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 7, 2013)

*Jhootha hi Sahi* ...... just finished watching on StarGold ........ what a wonderful amazing movie was this. Dont have the slightest idea when did the movie come. I just randomly started watching this and within few minutes I was hooked. It such a light hearted, romantic journey. People who say John Abraham cant act, have to watch this he is so cute and adorable in this and really have acted well. Rest of the star cast also was amazing, every single character was so likable .......... *7.5/10* for this one


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2013)

Sam, something has happened to you.

That movie was aweful.

Raghu overacted. John same bending his neck forward and forcing himself to show traces of emotions in each dialog throw and then a known subject 'mistaken-identity' with known twists and turns.

If I know your rating, this movie sure does not deserve 7.5


----------



## theserpent (Sep 7, 2013)

Now you see me=8.5/10


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr. Nobody - beautiful movie and seamless transitions, awesome soundtrack

Pitch Black - avg sci fi but art style is good.

Total Recall 1997 - ok.

Europa Report - documentary styled sci fi. pretty good.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 7, 2013)

*Mama* - Decent horror flick. Ending was a bit dull. The production and direction was very good. Was like watching _The Ring_ again.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 7, 2013)

*Shudh Desi Romance*: 5.5/10

very mediocre movie. plot was good, but the story marred it. the ending left wanting something more. not really the kind of movie i thought it would be after watching the trailer. 

acting was good, and  the dialogues were good. humour was somewhat okay.

strictly onetime watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Mama* - Decent horror flick. Ending was a bit dull. The production and direction was very good. Was like watching _The Ring_ again.



Agree. Few good horror movies this year.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 7, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Sam, something has happened to you.
> 
> That movie was aweful.
> 
> ...



lol what you call forcing I called it natural for that personality, you should see my cousin cry, she acts so funny and unnatural taht no one believes she is crying, but that does not mean she is not. I felt john was given his freedom to express the way he actually does or might do in real life. and that made count for me. And its not only that, the movie was actually decent and well directed, situations were dealt maturely dialogues were done good....... far far better than any SRK/SALMAN movie that has churned out 100 or corers ...... 

anyway as I always have said ..... each to his own taste ...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2013)

*Maniac 6.5/10*

The movie gave me a nausea. 
I felt claustrophobic while watching it. No, not because of the gore or brutality but I felt like I'm being forced to watch this. Was this the emotion that the film tried to evoke in the audience I'm not sure. But, if it was, then the director sure succeeded.

Meaningless movie. Did not even care to divulge the plot a bit more.Why the killing even that is not explained.

But its technically good mmovie. Killing scenes are well directed with good realistic CGI. First time I saw a realistic murder by pressing the throat. They showed the face changing to red slowly due to blood storing there for a considerable amount of time. In next shot his finger were shown removing from her adam's apple.

Appreciable but pointless movie.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 7, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Do such people exist who disliked Singham? If yes, my gun is loaded.



Kitna goli bacha hai? Am I the only one?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 8, 2013)

I would completely agree with rhitwick's opinion on Jhootha hi Sahi! It's such a boring movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 8, 2013)

Yesterday one guy told me this about World War Z.

" They remade 2012 and replaced all flood water with zombies "


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Yesterday one guy told me this about World War Z.
> 
> " They remade 2012 and replaced all flood water with zombies "



I felt like watching an improvement of 2012.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2013)

Watched Fight Club yesterday (the Edward Norton and Brad Pitt one). Must watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2013)

*Epic 7.5/10*

A very beautiful animation movie. Not beautiful story rather beautiful visuals. 
Story is average though.

My take for Oscar in animation for 2013.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 8, 2013)

Harry Potter (All Movies): *10/10*. This is the best movie series I have ever watched. 

Django Unchained: *10/10*. Mind Blowing Movie. This is my favorite Hollywood movie now. I watched it 3 times in 2 days. 

The Avengers (2012): *8/10*. Best comic movie.

X-Men: First Class: *7/10*. It was good but I felt it was not good as Avengers. 

Inception: *6/10*. I am pretty sure people will disagree with my rating given to this movie but I think this is really a over - hyped mind ****ing movie. The Plot was really something unique except that I found other things bad.

Shutter Island: *5.5/10*. The first part of the movie made me think that in second half there will be a zombie fight and the marshals will run for their life and will find a way to escape from this island but I was wrong. The second ****ed my brain. 

Going to start with Batman Trilogy. Is there any film like Shutter Island but with zombie fights? Please recommend some horror movies and also some comic movies. Thanks!


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 8, 2013)

You want Shutter Island with Zombie Fights ? !


----------



## harry10 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shutter island with zombie fights


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2013)

*Man of Tai-Chi 7/10*

Warning! Don't get fooled by seeing 'Keanu Reeves' in the poster. He's a miss-cast and the directors know that. So, you would be missing him most of the time.

This is an action movie. Story is predictable but most action movies suffer from that issue. And, frankly hardly anyone looks for story in an action movie.
So, how's action then? From the point of action movie lovers this is a must watch. Very good action choreography. After a long time saw a good action movie with well choreographed fight scenes.

Keanu Reeves sucks as ultimate boss and his stiff moves are caught in the final boss fight. He's the negative point of this movie. The climax is ruined by his childish fighting technique. Well, that is 10 minutes to say, rest of the movie would keep you entertained for sure.
Check it out.

P.S. Another thing I must mention are the set designs and cinematography. Impressive.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Man of Tai-Chi 7/10*
> 
> Warning! Don't get fooled by seeing 'Keanu Reeves' in the poster. He's a miss-cast and the directors know that. So, you would be missing him most of the time.
> 
> ...



OK.So now i know what 47 Ronin will be like....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Man of Tai-Chi 7/10*
> 
> *Warning! Don't get fooled by seeing 'Keanu Reeves' in the poster. He's a miss-cast and the directors know that.* So, you would be missing him most of the time.
> 
> ...



Sh1t! Keanu Reeves is THE director!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 8, 2013)

my monday will be spend good 
12 Angry Men (1957) Django Unchained (2012) It's a Wonderful Life (1946) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975) Rushmore (1998) The Seven Year Itch (1955) The Good The Bad And The Ugly Extended (1966)


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Sh1t! Keanu Reeves is THE director!



Keanu Reeves miscast Keanu Reeves, lol


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 8, 2013)

Batman Begins: *9/10*: Batman rocks!!! All thing about the film was excellent. Next is TDK. Please suggest me some horror movies.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 8, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Please suggest me some horror movies.



SRK made one recently, the name was chennai express or something. Do give it a try.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> SRK made one recently, the name was chennai express or something. Do give it a try.



Already wasted my money on it. Anyway, Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 8, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Shutter Island: *5.5/10*. The first part of the movie made me think that in second half there will be a zombie fight and the marshals will run for their life and will find a way to escape from this island but I was wrong. The second ****ed my brain.
> 
> Is there any film like Shutter Island but with zombie fights? Thanks!



You get 10/10 for that unique comment.  
Don't have answer to your question.   But may be you could try out one of thesw movie "Quarantine" or "28 Days Later.."


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Keanu Reeves miscast Keanu Reeves, lol



Keanu is a gentleman


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Please suggest me some horror movies.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 8, 2013)

hahahahahaa...shutter island with zombies..lol..Cool idea man..


----------



## vickybat (Sep 8, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Please suggest me some horror movies.



These are my favs :

*1.Sinister
2.Insidious
3.Drag me to hell
4.Conjuring
5.Mama
6.Exorcism Of Emily Rose
7.Paranormal Activity
8.The Ring
9.The Amityville Horror
10.1408*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 8, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Kitna goli bacha hai? Am I the only one?



I have LMG .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2013)

people, go watch "now you see me" absolutely brilliant movie


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone eve nasked this...
(Is Sharkando)Based on real events? - IMDb


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 8, 2013)

Iron Man 3 - 8/10

Mandarin , Pepper , ftw .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2013)

I Am Legend (alternate ending) 8/10. liked it more than the original one.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

Body Of Lies [ 2008 ] - very impressive movie


----------



## RCuber (Sep 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> Body Of Lies [ 2008 ] - very impressive movie



I recall going to the theater to watch it with my brother and cousin.. we got really confused .. Later I read the wiki entry to understand the plot


----------



## Tenida (Sep 9, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> my monday will be spend good
> *12 Angry Men (1957*) Django Unchained (2012) *It's a Wonderful Life (1946)* *One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975) *Rushmore (1998) The Seven Year Itch (1955) T*he Good The Bad And The Ugly Extended (1966)[*



Saw the bold one. One word, extraordinary movies. One suggestion please watch  Stalag 17 (1953) and One, Two and three (1963)


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 10, 2013)

Guys any suggestions on movies in line of Bean or any of Rowan Atkinson starring movies?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

*Love Actually - 8/10*

The best romantic comedy i've ever watched.


----------



## snap (Sep 10, 2013)

@ajayritik

did you watch Johnny English?


----------



## amjath (Sep 10, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on movies in line of Bean or any of Rowan Atkinson starring movies?



Bean
Johnny English series
Mr. Bean's holidays

OT: BTW Bean Animated series is the best looking forward to get a DVD or d/l


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

I watched a little Piranhaconda and came to know there are these too  

Piranhaconda (TV Movie 2012) - IMDb
Sharktopus (TV Movie 2010) - IMDb
Dinoshark (TV Movie 2010) - IMDb


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 10, 2013)

*Now You See Me*-*7/10*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 10, 2013)

*The Dark Knight (2008) - 10/10.* The acting of Joker & Batman, The Plot, The Ending and Everything about the movie was superb. This movie was even better than Batman Begins.  My expectations from TDKR have risen. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

*28 Days Later & 28 Weeks Later - 8.5/10*
Brilliant,stunning & superb movies...28 Weeks later is even more better in story and ending



Spoiler



those are not zombies...running so fast


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 10, 2013)

*Fast and Furious 6 - 9/10* -- Guns,Cars,Hand-to-hand combat and EXPLOSIONS!!!!!
Rohit Shetty would fap to this film.
Oh,And btw its not just our Bolly films that defy the laws of physics and gravity.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 10, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> My expectations from TDKR have risen. Let's see how it goes.



Better keep them down, TDKR is nowhere near as good as TDK is, but its a good conclusion to the trilogy.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Fast and Furious 6 - 9/10* -- Guns,Cars,Hand-to-hand combat and EXPLOSIONS!!!!!
> Rohit Shetty would fap to this film.
> Oh,And btw its not just our Bolly films that defy the laws of physics and gravity.



Are you pretty sure you watched the same film? Your rating of 9/10 is not justified. I hope you had watched previous films in this series. This one was really dull compared to others.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I watched a little Piranhaconda and came to know there are these too
> 
> Piranhaconda (TV Movie 2012) - IMDb
> Sharktopus (TV Movie 2010) - IMDb
> Dinoshark (TV Movie 2010) - IMDb



There is one Sharknado also


----------



## amjath (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally watched Oblivion - 7.5/10
No Wow factor IMO


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> There is one Sharknado also


Are thee movies really enjoyable? 
I mean, they're low budget movies and the graphics should've been bad coz of its budget..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Are thee movies really enjoyable?
> I mean, they're low budget movies and the graphics should've been bad coz of its budget..



not worth to watch


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *28 Days Later & 28 Weeks Later - 8.5/10*
> Brilliant,stunning & superb movies...28 Weeks later is even more better in story and ending
> 
> 
> ...



I like the revenge aspect and much varied environments of 28 days later.

28 Weeks later was too fast paced and less appealing comparatively but still stands out from other similar movies.

Technically those are infected people.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

Faun said:


> Technically those are infected people.


similar to Resident Evil infection


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 10, 2013)

snap said:


> @ajayritik
> 
> did you watch Johnny English?


Yes watched it!


amjath said:


> Bean
> Johnny English series
> Mr. Bean's holidays
> 
> OT: BTW Bean Animated series is the best looking forward to get a DVD or d/l


Watched all of the above!


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 10, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Are you pretty sure you watched the same film? Your rating of 9/10 is not justified. I hope you had watched previous films in this series. This one was really dull compared to others.



I won't say dull but it wasn't as exciting as the earlier ones. For me the first one still remains the best in the series.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 10, 2013)

*The Town - 7/10*


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *The Dark Knight (2008) - 10/10.* The acting of Joker & Batman, The Plot, The Ending and Everything about the movie was superb. This movie was even better than Batman Begins.  My expectations from TDKR have risen. Let's see how it goes.





cyborg47 said:


> Better keep them down, TDKR is nowhere near as good as TDK is, but its a good conclusion to the trilogy.



TDK became the hit that it is due to the Joker. 

TDKR became the hit that it is due to its story line. 

thats IMO.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> I won't say dull but it wasn't as exciting as the earlier ones. For me the first one still remains the best in the series.



Tokyo Drift was best for me.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> There is one Sharknado also



I know, I posted those as I found it similar to sharknado


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2013)

watch Frakenfish instead of those dull movies or Lake Placid 


*2001: A Space Odyssey - 8.5/10*
Brilliant movie by Stanley Kubrick..which increased my interest in solar system...
though I couldn't get the ending part after Jupiter


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 11, 2013)

*The Dark Knight Rises (2012) - 10/10.* I felt the story and the overall movie was bit better than TDK. The character of Bruce Wayne is developed more emotionally in this movie. 

So, I am finished with trilogy and I wish there was one more part. Each sequel made the series better. 
*
TDKR << TDK << BB.*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 11, 2013)

^Finally Someone is with me .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Finally Someone is with me .



lol.. dude.. like what you like.. don't give a damn on what other think.. same thing applies to life too.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> lol.. dude.. like what you like.. don't give a damn on what other think.. same thing applies to life too.


+10000  True

Btw watched *The Apartment : * 9/10 Must watch


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil (2010) - IMDb , a good comedy .. you will be surprised how good this movie is ..


----------



## dude1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises (2012) - 10/10.* I felt the story and the overall movie was bit better than TDK. The character of Bruce Wayne is developed more emotionally in this movie.
> 
> So, I am finished with trilogy and I wish there was one more part. Each sequel made the series better.
> *
> TDKR << TDK << BB.*


Dude ur just overwhelmed by the emotions coz even TDK doesn't dare compare to itself...

Guyz u all seriously need to see The man from earth 2007... indie movie with a budget that's less than the catering budget for these comic book movies. this movie is based on the last script by Jerome Bixby (the writer of star trek series). The movie is totally based in a room and no action but just dialogue(sounds boring but is the movie that will crack ur skull!). Is one of those movies of the rare cerebral sci-fi genre(other good one will be k-pax)...



Zangetsu said:


> watch Frakenfish instead of those dull movies or Lake Placid
> 
> 
> *2001: A Space Odyssey - 8.5/10*
> ...



GREAT MOVIE REALLY....


----------



## abhidev (Sep 12, 2013)

Watched 'I spit in your grave - 2' - 6/10 .... the torture done to the girl was scary but the latest revenge part was just gory... Liked the first part instead.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 12, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'I spit in your grave - 2' - 6/10 .... the torture done to the girl was scary but the latest revenge part was just gory... Liked the first part instead.



There's a second part too ? 
I've seen the first one  (2010 one)  & its among the few movies that I rated 2 or less.  btw there's also one from the 70's


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 12, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Guyz u all seriously need to see The man from earth 2007... indie movie with a budget that's less than the catering budget for these comic book movies. this movie is based on the last script by Jerome Bixby (the writer of star trek series). The movie is totally based in a room and no action but just dialogue(sounds boring but is the movie that will crack ur skull!). Is one of those movies of the rare cerebral sci-fi genre(other good one will be k-pax)...
> 
> GREAT MOVIE REALLY....



+1

It makes you feel intelligent as well. At least it made me feel that way.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 12, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Guyz u all seriously need to see The man from earth 2007... indie movie with a budget that's less than the catering budget for these comic book movies.* this movie is based on the last script by Jerome Bixby (the writer of star trek series)*. The movie is totally based in a room and no action but just dialogue(sounds boring but is the movie that will crack ur skull!). Is one of those movies of the rare cerebral sci-fi genre(other good one will be k-pax)...
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT MOVIE REALLY....



Sh!t ! I am all in , Next on my list ... I was not sure earlier if I wanted to watch this movie , but you just made me sure .


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2013)

*Flight *- 5/10

Its about an alcohol-addict pilot's life followed by the flight accident. 
Except for the first 5 mins + flight-handling scene during the accident - It's so depressing.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 12, 2013)

*The Usual Suspects (1995) - 7/10.* The movie kept the suspense till the last minute which I loved about it. Don't watch in Hindi as it uses very funny name for the characters and keeps beeping every few secs. 

I will be watching Sinister tonight alone.  Was the movie dubbed in Hindi? I am very much excited to see it since I don't even remember when did I watched my last horror movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 12, 2013)

*Looper* - 8.7/10

Good


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2013)

Disconnect (2012) - IMDb - 7/10 , a good Drama.


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Flight *- 5/10
> 
> Its about an alcohol-addict pilot's life followed by the flight accident.
> Except for the first 5 mins + flight-handling scene during the accident - It's so depressing.



So it means that the movie is very good cause you really cared for the characters and their journey.
And you shouldn't watch *Requiem for a Dream* then.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 12, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> There's a second part too ?
> I've seen the first one  (2010 one)  & its among the few movies that I rated 2 or less.  btw there's also one from the 70's



Yea.. it came recently... And the first one was much better than this one


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2013)

*Fast and Furious 6 6/10*

For the whole duration I kept on saying...no story, don't expect story, no, don't expect. No, forget that loophole....

Good VFX.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2013)

*Wrold-War Z - *6.5/10.    :- The fastest Zombies you'll ever see. The concept is nice.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 12, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Fast and Furious 6 6/10*
> 
> For the whole duration I kept on saying...no story, don't expect story, no, don't expect. No, forget that loophole....
> 
> Good VFX.



I saw it yesterday, 5.5/10 from me. 
I liked it better than the 5th though. I'm looking forward to the 7th as Jason Statham will be in it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 12, 2013)

Why do people even rate movies like FnF? Its pointless.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I saw it yesterday, 5.5/10 from me.
> I liked it better than the 5th though. I'm looking forward to the 7th as Jason Statham will be in it.



I would agree with you. Obviously better than 5.

So many praises for WWZ. I guess I'm the only one who didn't like that movie


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2013)

as we are talking about F&F .. 


watch till the end..


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 12, 2013)

Premium Rush - 6/10

okayish movie. Josehp Gordon and Michael Shannon acting was good.

one time watch only.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 13, 2013)

'Perks of being a wallflower' - 7/10 .... loved it.... A must watch.... wanted to Watch it for Emma Watson but the movie in itself is really good


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 13, 2013)

abhidev said:


> 'Perks of being a wallflower' - 7/10 .... loved it.... A must watch.... wanted to Watch it for Emma Watson but the movie in itself is really good



next on my list..


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 13, 2013)

^The Novel
The Perks of Being a Wallflower
(Pretty cheap on Flipkart )

Meanwhile,this seems like a good watch

Headhunters (2011)
*i.imgur.com/9TmcfGv.jpg

Rotten Tomatoes - 92%


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

I've seen some recent zombie movies which I liked :

Detention of the Dead 2012 - pretty funny movie with a nice ending
Juan of The Dead 2011 - this zombie movie is just awesome
DeadHeads 2011 - this film will touch your heart - highly recommended.
Cockneys vs Zombies - another funny zombie flick.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've seen some recent zombie movies which I liked :
> 
> Detention of the Dead 2012 - pretty funny movie with a nice ending
> Juan of The Dead 2011 - this zombie movie is just awesome
> ...



perhaps you didn't viewed "Warm Bodies (2013)" , in case if you love romantic Zombie movies. hell of an awesome movie.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

nope, thanks for the suggestion though - will watch it it shortly.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Invictus* --8/10 , since i always looked up to Freemen.. and Bournes. Mandela is the missing link of inspiration 

*Satyagraha *-- 6.32168/10, the problem is the songs, all those decimals prove it.

*Olympus has Fallen*--6.6/10, Again Mr American President is an Terrorist/Alien/Apocalypse/Assassin Magnet

*Ted* --8.1/10 --"Thunder Buddies for Life..." 

*Shaw shank Redemption* -- "Aukat nehi hain to rate"

*Thin Red Line* --8.5/10 --One of the best sententious narrations in voice-overs i heard.

*12 Angry Men* -- Same as Shawshank

*Empire of the Sun* --8/10  ---Marvelous 

*Paths of Glory (1957)* --8.5/10  --do--


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 13, 2013)

World War Z 7/10 --- Good Acting by Brad Pitt,Feels natural.The Zombies here are unique,very fast and they seem to be having fits/seizures or a caffeine overdose 
I was a bit disapointed because I expected blades,guns and the undead splattering to bits


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> World War Z 7/10 --- Good Acting by Brad Pitt,Feels natural.The Zombies here are unique,very fast and they seem to be having fits/seizures or a caffeine overdose
> I was a bit disapointed because *I expected blades,guns and the undead splattering to bit*s



in a PG-13 movie .... ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> in a *PG-13* movie .... ??


Everything is possible in America 
Oh,BTW didn't see the rating


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Sinister (2012) - 7/10. * A must watch horror movie. Some horror scenes which will freak you out especially the lawn mover scene. The environment which the sounds of the movie creates is really good. They should have added more details about the Baghul, the ghost. Also, the ending could have been *a lot* better. If you are looking for extreme horror then this movie is not for you.


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just watched * Eyes Wide Shut (1999)* - yesterday night ...

I did not understand the Movie entirely  but still say it was a good thriller as it keeps me thinking about what's next .

it was Kind of Stylish Drama movie.

will see it again to check waht was Movies main intensions  


still it is 6.5 /10 rating 

BEware: Extreme a Content in movie !!!


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> Just watched * Eyes Wide Shut (1999)* - yesterday night ...
> 
> I did not understand the Movie entirely  but still say it was a good thriller as it keeps me thinking about what's next .
> it was Kind of Stylish Drama movie.
> ...



thx for the suggestion, story and review of IMDB made me dig and find this
The Hidden (And Not So Hidden) Messages in Stanley Kubrick's "Eyes Wide Shut" (pt. I) - The Vigilant Citizen - The Vigilant Citizen


----------



## harry10 (Sep 13, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> ^The Novel
> The Perks of Being a Wallflower
> (Pretty cheap on Flipkart )
> 
> ...



Is this in English or you used subtitles?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2013)

*The Lincoln Lawyer 7.8/10*

This is a surprise package. From the first day I had seen the trailer I expected it to be a fancy lawyer turned revenge-man story. But the complex plot and the war of wits came a surprise to me.
.2 points less as there were not much courtroom scenes.

Recommended!


----------



## dude1 (Sep 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *Invictus* --8/10 , since i always looked up to Freemen.. and Bournes. Mandela is the missing link of inspiration
> 
> *Satyagraha *-- 6.32168/10, the problem is the songs, all those decimals prove it.
> 
> ...



Agree all Are good.. but staygraha and olympus has fallen are'nt... especially like 12 angry men its perfect..

Guyz see Contact 1997 starring jodie foster, very good Sci fi with some other really strong themes...
Also Dark City 1998(low budget hence dont expect much Special effects)....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 14, 2013)

*Insidious  - 5.5/10*
Just saw this.  Great first hour (8/10), had me on the edge of the seat.  
I thought the 2nd half was very badly made (3/10).

I still think its worth one time watch.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *Sinister (2012) - 7/10. * A must watch horror movie. Some horror scenes which will freak you out especially the lawn mover scene. The environment which the sounds of the movie creates is really good. They should have added more details about the Baghul, the ghost. Also, the ending could have been *a lot* better. If you are looking for extreme horror then this movie is not for you.





suyash_123 said:


> Just watched * Eyes Wide Shut (1999)* - yesterday night ...
> 
> I did not understand the Movie entirely  but still say it was a good thriller as it keeps me thinking about what's next .
> 
> ...



got to see these and youy guys also try A Nightmare on The Elm street - some of tyhe best 80's movies


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> got to see these and youy guys also try A Nightmare on The Elm street - some of tyhe best 80's movies


 'Freddy's Nightmare'  was also a good movie


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *Insidious  - 5.5/10*
> Just saw this.  Great first hour (8/10), had me on the edge of the seat.
> I thought the 2nd half was very badly made (3/10).
> 
> I still think its worth one time watch.



Part 1 or Part 2 ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Part 1 or Part 2 ?



Part 1


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 14, 2013)

Eyes Wide Shut - 8/10


Nice


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

The great Gatsby - 9/10
Simply the best acting by everyone especially Leonardo.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

The worlds end.. 5/10.. only watch if you want .. else watch Hot Fuzz and The Shaun of the Dead back to back


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> got to see these and youy guys also try A Nightmare on The Elm street - some of tyhe best 80's movies



Thanks for the suggestion, I will watch it soon.

*Zodiac (2007) - 8.3/10.* It is a must-watch movie. A mystery which remains still unsolved. Great Acting and Plot was indeed good. Sometimes you will think this person is a suspect or that person but...better watch it. 

I also wanted to suggest you guys a television series which was premiered in 1984 By Granada Television on *Sherlock Holmes*.
The role of Sherlock was played by Jeremy Brett and he is one of the best actor I have ever watched. You will really love this series. 

Here are all the episodes: *www.youtube.com/user/MySam55/search?query=sherlock


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

This is the End - 6/10 , no so funny as expected.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2013)

*Session 9 7.5/10*

I'm still not sure what happened there. But a very good psychological drama indeed.
Recommended!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> This is the End - 6/10 , no so funny as expected.





RCuber said:


> The worlds end.. 5/10.. only watch if you want .. else watch Hot Fuzz and The Shaun of the Dead back to back



YiFy ,  ,

  those were the next two movies in my watch list.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> YiFy ,  ,
> 
> those were the next two movies in my watch list.



what is that? 


Spoiler


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone here seen the HellRaiser movies ?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Anyone here seen the HellRaiser movies ?



I have...and the first 2 parts are good...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 15, 2013)

*This is the End *7/10
*Kick Ass 2* 7.5/10

Now will watch *The World's End* Tomorrow , (its rated 89% on RT) must not be that bad .


----------



## theserpent (Sep 15, 2013)

Grand Masti-7/10
Grand Masti=Mr.Bean+$ex jokes+Ageenpath+Some movie with a person and a crow/American Pie Reunion

You can watch this movie once,The whole movie has almost nothing of it's own most of the ideas are taken from various movies ,vulgar jokes etc.Well it's a time pass movie to be watched with friends AND not THE TYPICAL Indian Family


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Grand Masti-7/10
> Grand Masti=Mr.Bean+$ex jokes+*Ageenpath*+Some movie with a person and a crow/American Pie Reunion
> 
> You can watch this movie once,The whole movie has almost nothing of it's own most of the ideas are taken from various movies ,vulgar jokes etc.Well it's a time pass movie to be watched with friends AND not THE TYPICAL Indian Family



Huh?!!! 
Its supposed to be a sex-comedy...Agneepath?!!

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyq2ms9OEV1qlqg4xo1_250.png


----------



## d3p (Sep 16, 2013)

Fukrey : 9/10

Now that's what an Entertaining Movie called exactly.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I will watch it soon.
> 
> *Zodiac (2007) - 8.3/10.* It is a must-watch movie. A mystery which remains still unsolved. Great Acting and Plot was indeed good. Sometimes you will think this person is a suspect or that person but...better watch it.
> 
> ...



I've this somewhere for sure .. got this back on 2010 but don't know why I've not seen it yet but will do in a couple of days for sure.

Anyway, watched this :

Dark Shadows - funny but good movie and the blood sucker should have get it's supplement from a blond bank instead of draining some random people 
Meet the Spartans - comedy movie based on the 300 .. have some really nice sound tracks like Barbie girl, I'll Survive
Vantage Point - those who have not seen this is a must watch movie.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 16, 2013)

d3p said:


> Fukrey : 9/10
> 
> Now that's what an Entertaining Movie called exactly.



Agree and *Ambarsariya* ...this song I'm gonna keep listening till i hate it 



Gen.Libeb said:


> Anyone here seen the HellRaiser movies ?



One-of- a kind, Clive-Barker Creation, if you have read Clive's novel or played Games on his scripts , you'll have the idea, total 9 horror movies, First one is the best. cumulative average rating --> ~7


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Anyone here seen the HellRaiser movies ?



yup seen all parts & its there in my horror list


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 16, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> One-of- a kind, Clive-Barker Creation, if you have read Clive's novel or played Games on his scripts , you'll have the idea, total 9 horror movies, First one is the best. cumulative average rating --> ~7


Didn't have much hopes from it, but Pinhead looks like an interesting character. Watching the first one on Youtube.  It has a B movie feel to it.

Thanks also to zangetsu & abhidev for the reply.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Reluctantly watched Chennai express.. I don't like Shah rukh , but this movie not that bad.. a typical south indian movie plot.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> This is the End - 6/10 , no so funny as expected.



Saw it this Weekend's End. I was wondering what is this movie all about. I don't want to rate it. Infact you should have posted it in Must not watch section . 

The Croods (2013 ) : 8/10. 
7.5/10 - Beauitful Animation.
7.5/10 - Decent Story.
8.5/10 - Excellent Character Roles. ( Specially the "GUY" ).

A very good family watch.For a moment I thought I was watching something Ice-Age .


----------



## abhidev (Sep 17, 2013)

'Bling Ring' - 6.5/10 ... Based on true events... a good watch.... Emma Watson looked awesome!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Reluctantly watched Chennai express.. I don't like Shah rukh , but this movie not that bad.. a typical south indian movie plot.



Hey, don't insult the south indian movies now.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 17, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Huh?!!!
> Its supposed to be a sex-comedy...Agneepath?!!
> 
> *25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyq2ms9OEV1qlqg4xo1_250.png



See the movie you will understand what I mean


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Saw it this Weekend's End. I was wondering what is this movie all about. I don't want to rate it. Infact you should have posted it in Must not watch section .



Why not the mods merge "Must" and "Must-not" as a unified thread - "The Movie rating thread" something like that.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2013)

^Discussed lots of times. Not gonna happen. Quit asking.


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2013)

Coz, must not watch thread is barely active..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2013)

*The Thin Man 7.5/10*

Not so serious crime drama. Very good acting by the leads and awesome one-liners. 
Must mention unconventional way of filming detective movies.

*Jacob's Ladder 7/10*

Pretty straightforward story. Dream of a mad man. 
Fcking dimag ka dahi!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2013)

*Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods * 10/10

another masterpiece by Akira Toriyama


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Coz, must not watch thread is barely active..



It it were that active then it would be a bad thing for movie era.


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2013)

i think we need just one unified movie thread. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif

man of tai chi -----
i will rate u.. i will not rate u..i will rate u.. i will not rate u.. okok 7/10.

just for some good fight sequence, and some interesting plot points. overall, not much good of a story, but watched for the fightings.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 18, 2013)

Just watched.
*Sinister - 6.2/10*

I think its a pretty decent movie.


----------



## d3p (Sep 18, 2013)

*The Great Gatsby : 8/10*

Touching Story & Must watch. Ending was so fast though.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Insidious - 6/10.* Felt it was a bit scarier than Sinister but the was the plot was not as satisfying as Sinister. You may skip it. 
*
Grudge - 8/10.* Now this is what I call a really scarring movie. Story seems okay but the horror scenes are real terrifying.


----------



## d3p (Sep 18, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *Insidious - 6/10.* Felt it was a bit scarier than Sinister but the was the plot was not as satisfying as Sinister. You may skip it.
> *
> Grudge - 8/10.* Now this is what I call a really scarring movie. Story seems okay but the horror scenes are real terrifying.



Frankly, Insidious is far better than most of the Horror movies i 've watched till date. May be few incident looks cheap but the sound compensates there. Specially the Last Scene "The Photo Shot by Camera". May be its just me.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> Frankly, Insidious is far better than most of the *Horror movies i 've watched till date*. May be few incident looks cheap but the sound compensates there. Specially the Last Scene "The Photo Shot by Camera". May be its just me.



Yes, the last scene was very scary. I am interested in knowing the name of the horror movies you've watched.


----------



## d3p (Sep 18, 2013)

Head Over here.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 18, 2013)

d3p said:


> Frankly, Insidious is far better than most of the Horror movies i 've watched till date. May be few incident looks cheap but the sound compensates there. Specially the Last Scene "The Photo Shot by Camera". May be its just me.



The last part felt forced to me like in every horror movie "Its not over even after its over"   just so that they can keep it open enough to have a sequel.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 18, 2013)

Luffy said:


> *Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods * 10/10
> 
> another masterpiece by Akira Toriyama



You have seen this in theaters?
if not then PM me the source man, pls!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> You have seen this in theaters?
> if not then PM me the source man, pls!


which theater in india released this?
might be released in Raipur 
and you are intelligent enough to get it unofficially..don't you 

*Grave Encounter 2 (2012) - 6.5/10*
Not as good as the previous part....
those who want scary horror must watch part 1 & part 2


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 18, 2013)

*This Is the End (2013) - 3/10*
LAME movie, dont watch it guys..thats all i can say
Thank god i fast forwd whole movie!
3 pts for "EMMA WATSON"

*Go Goa Gone (2013) - 6.8/10*
Good movie, I always have admired Kunal's act he has done good job here too
We've our first zombie movie now 
fun movie, comedy was good and chemistry of 3 friends was also good and song - "Babaji ki bhutti" was great!

One thing to notice, all these - friends type of movie have always based on 3 person. Dil chahta hai, 3 idiots, ZNMD, GGG, etc

*Fukrey (2013) - 7/10*
Awesome first half! LOVED IT
Actors/actress have done a solid job esp Manjot he is damn hilarious
Comedy was gr8! Songs were super 
2nd half was so so~ with the story and all.

*In Queue:* BA Pass, WWZ, Unforgiven, Dollars trilogy, 2001 Space odessy and Croods


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> *This Is the End (2013) - 3/10*
> LAME movie, dont watch it guys..thats all i can say
> Thank god i fast forwd whole movie!
> 3 pts for "EMMA WATSON"


'3'...must must not watch thread


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> You have seen this in theaters?
> if not then PM me the source man, pls!





Zangetsu said:


> which theater in india released this?
> might be released in Raipur
> and you are intelligent enough to get it unofficially..don't you



Movie was released on March 30 2013 in Japan.

most Indian distributors are lame enough to let DBZ BOG pass much like they do to all anime movies.
Even the blue-rays and dvds are released in Japan only. you won't find official anime dvds, which have pricing in INR at indian stores. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/157719-must-watch-movies-high-definition-4.html#post2006780


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2013)

*The Ring (2002) - 6/10.* First thing, Ring is *not a horror movie*. The movie doesn't had any notable horror scenes. It was creepier and it created a nice environment. This movie was made to scare to people with abnormally high levels of imagination. The concept is good but what matters to me is that it was not scarier as Grudge.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 19, 2013)

*The Ring* has a special place in my heart . When I first saw it years ago, I am pretty sure I didn't sleep calmly . 


And do watch the originals . I have all the *Ringu* series


----------



## d3p (Sep 19, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *The Ring (2002) - 6/10.* First thing, Ring is *not a horror movie*. The movie doesn't had any notable horror scenes. It was creepier and it created a nice environment. This movie was made to scare to people with abnormally high levels of imagination. The concept is good but what matters to me is that it was not scarier as Grudge.





Allu Azad said:


> *The Ring* has a special place in my heart . When I first saw it years ago, I am pretty sure I didn't sleep calmly .
> 
> And do watch the originals . I have all the *Ringu* series



^ The Problem is OP, he just wanted to show off spamming this thread about his braveness by watching such movies & ranting later how bad the movies were.

Just an observation, no personal offense.


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2013)

*Jack and the giant Slayer - 6.5/10*

Kids stuff but Visuals are so good and like the ending


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2013)

d3p said:


> ^ The Problem is OP, he just wanted to show off spamming this thread about his braveness by watching such movies & ranting later how bad the movies were.
> 
> Just an observation, no personal offense.



The movies which I felt were really scarier, I have rated them good and the other ones which I didn't felt scary like ring I rated them bad. Now if you say I am just showing off braveness then please be kind to tell me one horror scene in the The Ring (2002) except two deadly faces, one centipede is shown. I am not the person who will be scared by just the background sound. One more thing movie rating cannot be universal. Some may like a movie or some may not.



Allu Azad said:


> *The Ring* has a special place in my heart . When I first saw it years ago, I am pretty sure I didn't sleep calmly .
> 
> 
> And do watch the originals . I have all the *Ringu* series



The original version might be scary but the US version isn't.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2013)

d3p said:


> ^ The Problem is OP, he just wanted to show off spamming this thread about his braveness by watching such movies & ranting later how bad the movies were.
> 
> Just an observation, no personal offense.



Yeah right, may be you should call him a jackass and add the infamous 'no offence' line at the end 

Though I gotta admit GWL's post did sound like he's showing off, watch out we have a badass here!! lol!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah right, may be you should call him a jackass and add the infamous 'no offence' line at the end
> 
> Though I gotta admit GWL's post did sound like he's showing off, watch out we have a badass here!! lol!



I don't care whatever you think. I never did show off. I will not post anything here further so you can be happy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> please be kind to tell me one horror scene in the The Ring



Well, afaik, there isn't a bible for the kind of reactions people should give when they watch a horror movie, its purely subjective, way more subjective than it is for the normal movies. What's normal or obvious to you might be extremely scary for someone else. And if it was such a personal opinion, you shouldn't have criticized the people who enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Well, afaik, there isn't a bible for the kind of reactions people should give when they watch a horror movie, its purely subjective, way more subjective than it is for the normal movies. What normal or obvious to you might be extremely scarier for someone else. And if it was such a personal opinion, you shouldn't have criticized the people who enjoyed the movie.



I never criticized anyone who enjoyed this movie. I just posted my personal opinion.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 19, 2013)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I never criticized anyone who enjoyed this movie. I just posted my personal opinion.



ummm..you just ripped the movie and its audience  right in your first post 


> This movie was made to scare to people with abnormally high levels of imagination.





And look, I'm not bashing you or anything, so please don't get emotional for this little thing, do keep posting on this thread


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2013)

Any takers for this *Killer Condom* ?

And, what to expect from a movie which falls in categories *Comedy, Horror and Musical*

*Lo*


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> And if it was such a personal opinion, you shouldn't have criticized the people who enjoyed the movie.


I enjoyed the movie "The Ring" but I didn't find him criticizing people anywhere. I don't think he is spamming either.


Finally watched HellRaiser, I didn't had much hopes but I liked it. Too bad Pinhead does not have much onscreen time.
They should create a remake of this movie.




rhitwick said:


> Any takers for this *Killer Condom* ?



Where do you hear about movies like this ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Any takers for this *Killer Condom* ?
> 
> And, what to expect from a movie which falls in categories *Comedy, Horror and Musical*
> 
> *Lo*



I'm gonna watch both as the stories sounds interesting and If you liked KC try basket case series - you won't be disappointed


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 20, 2013)

*The Man from Earth* 9/10 - Woah ... Have to watch some more times to completely get grasp of it


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'm gonna watch both as the stories sounds interesting and If you liked KC try basket case series - you won't be disappointed



I've watched none and I take no responsibility for them (if you happen to swear to me after watching)!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I didn't find him criticizing people anywhere. I don't think he is spamming either.



#18409


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *The Man from Earth* 9/10 - Woah ... Have to watch some more times to completely get grasp of it



its best watched alone with headphones. its one movie a person can also just listen to ..


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2013)

*Baise-Moi*  -  11/10


pure violence at its best .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2013)

I predict soon this page will be flooded with ratings of The Hangover III & After Earth  
*fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/california-norcal/805709d1370480032-should-strava-abandon-kom-dh-2790387-if-you-know-what-i-mean.png

*images.wikia.com/elderscrolls/images/1/11/If_you_know_what_I_mean_.png


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2013)

*The Sting 7.8/10*

This is the grand-dad of all con movies. Not because of the time it was released but because of the elaborate plot, execution and awesome acting. No wonder it got 7 Oscars!


----------



## dude1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Guyz watched the RUSH today
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1979320/
Seriously one of the best ever film made on F1 racing....
One of the most inspiring sports movies really close to Raging Bull


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2013)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1814621/?ref_=sr_1 - 6/10 , was fine till last 20 minutes.. then it dipped..


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2013)

*Scent of a Woman* - 11/10


Hoo-ah!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Scent of a Woman* - 11/10
> 
> 
> Hoo-ah!!



*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/if-you-know-what-i-mean-420x250.png


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 20, 2013)

*Grave Encounters - 5/10*
I thought it was average.. predictable mostly. 

*The Butterfly Effect - 9.5/10*
One of the top movies I've seen so far.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *The Butterfly Effect - 9.5/10
> One of the top movies I've seen so far*.



Undoubtedly one of the best movies ever.!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2013)

*Amelie 10/10!*

A beautiful movie.

Marvelous performances, beautiful use of colors. This is a feel good movie and I've observed that most children movies and other feel good movies use same technique. Use bright colors! Always cheers you up and helps create the environment.

And, another observation is the use of camera angle. Whenever Amelie is facing camera, the camera is not face to face with here rather placed a bit heightened. May be to show her introversion.

A very poem like movie, every shot is taken with utmost care. 

Why did I not see it in 2010! I should have.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

I think you meant to say 2001


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2013)

hehe...Amelie is a classic. Remember the scene from Ghazini ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I think you meant to say 2001



Nah, 2010 it is.

*Repulsion 8/10*

One fcuked up psycho movie. 
This is the first english language movie of Roman Polanski and first of the trilogy 'Alone in the flat/City' (other two movies are 'Rosemary's Baby' and 'The Tenant')

Acting by "Catherine Deneuve" as Carol is very good. Well she's the main character of the movie and she justifies the role very well.

To sum it up, you can boast of watching many psycho movies but your list is incomplete without this. 

*A word of caution:* Its slow movie. The environment takes time to build and the characters take their sweet time to unfold. But, if you can be patient for the first half, there is reward for you in the second half.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok, 2010 Fair enough  and Repulsion and A word of caution added into going to watch movie list 

BTW, Yesterday saw Derailed and the movie sums up everything very well at the end.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> Ok, 2010 Fair enough  and Repulsion and A word of caution added into going to watch movie list
> 
> BTW, Yesterday saw Derailed and the movie sums up everything very well at the end.



FML

'A word of caution' is not a movie, its phrase used to make users here aware about the pace of 'Repulsion'


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> FML
> 
> 'A word of caution' is not a movie, its phrase used to make users here aware about the pace of 'Repulsion'



  lol , he ain't gonna find that T***ent in TPB.  ahaha

*The Frozen Ground (2013)* : 6.5/10.

The movie is good. It's based on real life story. Quite anticipatory scenes but yet it's enjoyable in some sense.
Acting was good.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> FML
> 
> 'A word of caution' is not a movie, its phrase used to make users here aware about the pace of 'Repulsion'



FML added to my must watch list. Thnxbye.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2013)

'This is the End' - 5/10 has some funny scenes...not too bad...but not that good either.


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Watched RUSH - 2013 On Sunday ...

Really a MUST watch ... After A long time i seen a Different kind of Movie In Theaters .

Movie Is all about real life incidents with 2 F1 Champions (mid70's) , there life, there struggle , there passion.

As  F1 racers were Champs  before i was born, so i didn't knew about them well , but after watching movie i knew them now.

Although sometimes you feel like a Documentary  , BUT It keeps it thrill till the END ..

MUST Watch 9.0 out of  10.0


Did some one wacthed lunchbox ??

rating plz ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2013)

*The Lunchbox 8/10*

A very very sweet average movie. 

Most of the time we go to movies to see our secret dreams fulfilled; may be its the below average hero getting the girl, the loser making it big in sports or business, at times even few secret dreams of our coming to true in the big screen. Most of the time Cinema plays an escapade for us,. What if rather seeing a miracle you get to see reality where the miracle is a breeze of sweet fragrance of a random lady. When you look back you Can't distinguish which one was that but you like that small glimpse of happiness that she brought to you for that brief time.

Lunchbox does exactly same. No solution to existing problems. Rather a hope for a miracle, an indomitable urge to break-free but the middle-class mentality keeps you thinking are you doing the right thing?

Pace slow, Irfan khan is awesome! Nawaz is good but my dramatic mind kept me misguiding all the time that he might be having some ulterior motive or might be lying. Nirmit Kaur is very natural being a newcomer. 

Check it out if you can.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> lol , he ain't gonna find that T***ent in TPB.  ahaha
> 
> *The Frozen Ground (2013)* : 6.5/10.
> 
> ...



nah, I was not searching for torrent .. just added that into my ever growing list of must watch movies 



rhitwick said:


> FML
> 
> 'A word of caution' is not a movie, its phrase used to make users here aware about the pace of 'Repulsion'



goofed up


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 24, 2013)

Ladri di biciclette (1948) - IMDb
Good movie but i thought at the end he will find his bicycle but he didn't LOL.
really good acting by kid too.

It's a Wonderful Life (1946) - IMDb
Totally awesome movie taught a lesson about life, imagine world without you. main lead had done many good deeds through out his life like help people of his town to build their own home saved his brothers life and doctor he used to work at he saved him from jail time and other stuff at the end he gets into trouble and wish ki is se achha hota ki me peda hi na hota. then angel come down vanish his identity and show him his town without his present and realized that even there are problems in life its better then not having a life at all.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0825232/
average movie some comedy scenes still watchable if you like Morgan freeman & Jack Nicholson. would have been awesome if they had big bucketlist but it was short and gets into fight both so didn't like it much.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0352248/ 
average movie similar to rocky broke ass gets into boxing and win the championship. i personally watched it for Renée Zellweger performance


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> It's a Wonderful Life (1946) - IMDb
> Totally awesome movie taught a lesson about life, imagine world without you. main lead had done many good deeds through out his life like help people of his town to build their own home saved his brothers life and doctor he used to work at he saved him from jail time and other stuff at the end he gets into trouble and wish ki is se achha hota ki me peda hi na hota. then angel come down vanish his identity and show him his town without his present and realized that even there are problems in life its better then not having a life at all.


George Bailey....Hee-Haw


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 24, 2013)

haha man you remember that


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 24, 2013)

*Thor* - 8/10


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 24, 2013)

Hangover 3 - 7/10


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 25, 2013)

Now You See Me (2013) - IMDb
Good Movie 7/10 excellent work by morgan freeman again  worth watching suspense type **** and just mind blowing illusions/magic done by 4 fail street magician. 
Bank robbery with a style you never seen before. must watch from me.

World War Z (2013) - IMDb 6/10 
6 for zombies ok movie and seems like there will be 2nd part of this movie. for zombies it's watchable. 3-4 scenes that excited me and rest was just big MEH!

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975) - IMDb 8/10
if you have seen Kyonki of salman this one is similar to that but i liked this one better as no love story  
funny on many occasions and randomness of main lead was good and it's watchable not a bad one.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 25, 2013)

Guys will we get English subtitles for Let the right one in?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2013)

^Yes, you will.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 25, 2013)

There is that European movie, may be from erstwhile East-block nation. The story I remember is a soldier taking care of a baby whose entire village and mother are brutally murdered in the lake by hitting their heads with hammer or something similar.
When the massacre is being carried out, the baby that was hidden in a nearby boat starts to cry and the mother who is about to be killed sings a very haunting lullaby to calm the baby so that it would not be discovered and killed too.
I cant remember the name .... 

That tune still haunts me sometimes.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2013)

*The Hangover Part III 6.5/10* They just made it for the sake of making it .



Spoiler



WTH was the after credit scene ?!!?!?


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Ladri di biciclette (1948) - IMDb
> Good movie but i thought at the end he will find his bicycle but he didn't LOL.
> really good acting by kid too.
> 
> ...



saw it's a wonderful life 2 3 years back and absolutely loved  it .. if you like Christmas movies don't forget to watch A Christmas story [ 1983 ] - yes, I'm an old movie freak specially 70's and 80's 



sling-shot said:


> There is that European movie, may be from erstwhile East-block nation. The story I remember is a soldier taking care of a baby whose entire village and mother are brutally murdered in the lake by hitting their heads with hammer or something similar.
> When the massacre is being carried out, the baby that was hidden in a nearby boat starts to cry and the mother who is about to be killed sings a very haunting lullaby to calm the baby so that it would not be discovered and killed too.
> I cant remember the name ....
> 
> That tune still haunts me sometimes.



Sounds interesting .. I will try to find this.

BTW, saw Dream House [ 2011 ] .. those of you who liked The Others will definetly like this one ,, don't know why some movies like these are always underrated for eg. Silent Hill.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

same here topgear. i totally love this black and white movies more than this new movies.

Fight Club (1999) - IMDb 9/10 a must must must watch.
similar to hindi fight club but this one totally mind blowing i will go and watch this again and again. if you haven't watched this one yet leave everything and go watch it right now.

12 Angry Men (1957) - IMDb 8/10 watchable 
12 jury members arguing inside a room if boy is convict or not only 12 faces in the movie and 1 room.  exchange smart arguments about murder scenes and how it makes sense and stuff. 

Machete (2010) - IMDb 8/10 if you are bored watch this surely will cheer you up.
this is like our mithun and sunny deol type movie just sit down and enjoy the action. some nudity scenes so dont watch while someone is around you.  total entertainment. 

Rushmore (1998) - IMDb 7/10
this one is twisted love story and revenge thing here. kid falls in love with teacher and kid's best friend falls in love with teacher and both fights and other dramas involved.  one of the good 90's comedy movie.

few next movies i will be watching is Max Brothers comedy movies. every single movie of them


----------



## d3p (Sep 26, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Fight Club (1999) - IMDb 9/10 a must must must watch.
> *similar to hindi fight club but this one totally mind blowing i will go and watch this again and again.* if you haven't watched this one yet leave everything and go watch it right now.



^ WTF.

What a comparison ? Watch again.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

dude! have you seen hindi fight club? they start the same fight club in their college and english version have the same thing.

  my bad as thats the only common thing with hindi one which i should have mentioned above.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys any suggestions on movies in the line of Bean Series or any Rowan Atkinson movies like Johnny English?


----------



## d3p (Sep 26, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> dude! have you seen hindi fight club? they start the same fight club in their college and english version have the same thing.
> 
> My bad as thats the only common thing with hindi one which i should have mentioned above.



Unfortunately i have seen Bollywood Fight Club & Hollywood Fight Club.

& There's no similarities & comparison between both of them. Story & plots are different.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

i will leave it off here as you are not getting my point lol.


----------



## d3p (Sep 26, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> i will leave it off here as you are not getting my point lol.



I got your point but i don't want you to feel bad about what's my reaction about it "* they start the same fight club in their college and english version have the same thing.*"

*static.ylilauta.org/files/m2/orig/1378478759900654.jpg/seriously-pl-ffffff-2.jpg

Is this what you got, after watching both of the Movies ??


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

lol no. i just mentioned the similarity  if i didnt get the point of the movie then why would i suggest it for others and watch it again.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am with d3p here , there is NO similarity between the two movies and I mean None.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2013)

^^only the name is same


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 26, 2013)

*V/H/S 2* - 9.5/10


Papa


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2013)

^ waaaaat ?!?!?!??!!?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> dude! have you seen hindi fight club? they start the same fight club in their college and english version have the same thing.
> 
> my bad as thats the only common thing with hindi one which i should have mentioned above.



Not sure , about the Bollywood movie , but I have seen the Hollywood version , Fight Club(1999) quite well.
I read about the plot and theme of Bollywood movie , and it seems quite different from the Fight Club 1999.

Read the content hidden inside the below spoiler, about Fight Club(1999).


Spoiler



Actually , the Fight Club 1999 movie ,  - It's about a person with personality disorder due to insomnia , who tries lots of stuff to escape from it. He develops some sort of Schizophrenia type of problems , and assumes Bradd Pitt as a real world person ( which is actually a figment of his imagination ).
This other part of his mind/personality , perceived as his friend ( bradd Pitt ) , is actually trying to destroy the financial institutions who actually create a sort of vicious circle so as people lead the life of luxury , etc.
The story has a very nice climax at the end , and is filmed very well.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 26, 2013)

*Anatomy of a murder: 9.5/10*

*i.imgur.com/mfDF11M.jpg


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2013)

^Rotten Tomatoes gave it a 100%. Will watch it


----------



## Tenida (Sep 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^Rotten Tomatoes gave it a 100%. Will watch it



Its a classic movie like 12 Angry Men.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

Welcome to the punch --7.3/10

Dead Man Down --7.5/10

Scary Movie 5 -- !@#$%()_/10



ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on movies in the line of Bean Series or any Rowan Atkinson movies like Johnny English?



the last i seen was johny english reborn and i laughed my arse off...sometimes i watch the old mr bean episodes starting from 1 to end, it makes me very happy


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

*Taken 2 (2012) - 6.5/10*
had high expectations from this but it was nothing as good as Taken..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 27, 2013)

^I thought it was a spoof of the original one ... a comedy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^I thought it was a spoof of the original one ... a comedy.


Taken 2 comedy


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2013)

^ They've overstepped on the Taken's success. *Taken 2* literally showed all villains as Douche bags. 
*Taken 3* is already in discussion..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 27, 2013)

Elysium anyone ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2013)

'Taken 2' is a must not watch.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 27, 2013)

^ already available on interwebs?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> 'Taken 2' is a must not watch.



*2.bp.blogspot.com/-P9z_xR-umpI/UITkODuZazI/AAAAAAAAACE/KbINa7YxveQ/s1600/taken+meme+0.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 27, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ already available on interwebs?




*www.readysetfeast.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Seriously.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 27, 2013)

Taken was great, 2 was a little meh.
Who's going to get 'taken' in the third movie btw?



TheHumanBot said:


> ^ already available on interwebs?



Its on IMAX too, just so you know


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ already available on interwebs?



On TV.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 27, 2013)

Any word on Elysium ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Any word on Elysium ?



In theatres now(here)
No 1080p version on the interwebs yet


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 27, 2013)

It was released today in India , so I was asking ... the response has been pretty mix so far (from foreign audience)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2013)

Elysium is a letdown from District 9, both stories are completely different but I was expecting better from the D9 team.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Elysium is a letdown from District 9, both stories are completely different but I was expecting better from the D9 team.



Would it matter if I have not seen D9?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Would it matter if I have not seen D9?



doesn't matter, different story.. GFX is good, story not so, but watchable..


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> In theatres now(here)
> No 1080p version on the interwebs yet



What is interwebs?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 28, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> What is interwebs?




You dont know?


Spoiler



Its a slang term for Internet


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Elysium is a letdown from District 9, both stories are completely different but I was expecting better from the D9 team.



Well that's disappointing ... will catch it on yi** then


----------



## a_medico (Sep 29, 2013)

*Stoker* - Awesome! This is directed by Oldboy director. Slow, but very gripping throughout. Reminds me of couple of previous movies but wont reveal anything. Guess, its not out on dvds yet. I watched it in a flight.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 29, 2013)

*Ken Park* - 9/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 29, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Ken Park* - 9/10



What kind of movies are you watching lately ?!?!


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 29, 2013)

Ken Park 



Spoiler



 I killed my grandfather, because he is a cheater who likes to tell war stories, and I killed my grandmother because she's a passive-aggressive ***** who doesn't respect my privacy. 



Think beyond the nude scenes . These films are very different from common tastes .



Spoiler



The film finally reveals the motive behind Ken Park's suicide: he had impregnated his girlfriend, who responded to his suggestion of abortion by asking if he regretted his mother not aborting him. Concluding that he did, he skates off to kill himself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

*Priest (2011) - 6/10*
average vampire movie...CGI were ok and the slow motion scenes

*Blitz (2011) - 6.8/10*
initial start was ok..but gets interesting as movie progresses
Jason Stathom is excellent


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Blitz (2011) - 6.8/10*
> initial start was ok..but gets interesting as movie progresses
> Jason Stathom is excellent



Zang,
Is this typical Stathom movie?
Hows Parker?


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2013)

Repulsion - no comments

9 - ok but good animation and visuals

Gattaca - Art


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2013)

Faun said:


> Repulsion - no comments



Ha bhai, tell something? 

Good? Bad? Anything that you felt watching it?


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Ha bhai, tell something?
> 
> Good? Bad? Anything that you felt watching it?



Mixed opinion over it. Nothing that I can compare to.

All I can say is that the protagonist had a troubled childhood.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Zang,
> Is this typical Stathom movie?
> Hows Parker?


don't expect much from this movie...but Jason did well in it
can watch it once


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 1, 2013)

*Olympus has Fallen* - 8/10


*O My God* - 9/10


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2013)

*The Purge ( 2013 ) *: Couldn't understand the very reason why this movie was made. Found it kind of awkward movie. Hence not rated.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 1, 2013)

*Burning Man *- 9/10

F-word Cancer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2013)

*Devil's Advocate*- 8.5/10
*District 9*- 7.5/10
*The Dictator*- 7/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> *District 9*- 7.5/10



Well that is new.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2013)

Prisoners  - 8/10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well that is new.



I expected more from the movie.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 2, 2013)

D9 had a very limited budget of 40mil IIRC...that was quite an accomplishment itself...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I expected more from the movie.



That's more like an indie movie


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 2, 2013)

Léon (1994) - IMDb 7/10
more like hindi bichho movie but better. watchable.

To Kill a Mockingbird (1962) - IMDb 9/10 Must Watch
Must watch if you like old movies. i really really liked the 1st hour of the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 2, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Léon (1994) - IMDb 7/10
> more like hindi bichho movie but better. watchable.



Because, Bichoo IS a remake of that movie.

And, 'watchable'???!!!

*Bajatey Rahoo 5/10*

Better than "C-Kompany". Give it a try.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 2, 2013)

Watchable: it's not total wastage of time. you will get entertained but not much.


----------



## icebags (Oct 2, 2013)

Elysium 7+/10.

small people, small wishes, big peoples small enjoyment. good enough.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2013)

*Priest* - Bettany scored well at his character, but the vampires are not really like vampires. (they looked like Bonnies of Warm bodies, and the hive guardian reminds me of Hunters from Prototype game)..
But the fast paced action really catapulted to watch the movie, without any dents. 



Spoiler



The queen was not killed in this movie, and the Priest sets out a journey along with other priests for something. That makes clearer that they're going to face Queen. But i dont think, there will be Priest-2, as Priest underscored in the box office.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 2, 2013)

So, who is ready to be pulled down to earth by Gravity   , its getting awesome reviews .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> D9 had a very limited budget of 40mil IIRC...that was quite an accomplishment itself...



So that makes every other bollywood movie's budget seem to be a little over a dollar. 

Damn the  stupid management of  the stupid multiplexes here. they removed *Elysium* to show worthless Bollywood  and some regional  movies.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 2, 2013)

i can't believe "The conjuring" is still running here at PVR..Most English Movies just last about 2-3 weeks here at nagpur, but "The conjuring" has been going on for more than 2 months now... :O


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 3, 2013)

Same here in Kerala also. Is it that good?


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2013)

*Lootera* - Good execution but a long movie. Different script but reminded me much of _Cold Mountain_.


----------



## icebags (Oct 3, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Same here in Kerala also. Is it that good?



probably couples like it, during any scary scenes.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2013)

Loosies (2011) - a sweet love story


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 3, 2013)

Jui kuen (1978) - IMDb 7/10
Nice movie comedy and good actions. i usually dont watch kunfu movie but this one was good and Must watch. 7 but must watch.

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984) - IMDb 8/10 
bit disappointing as i was expecting much better but still not bad. amrish puri is villain in this movie  indiana jones fans must watch.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 3, 2013)

*Retroactive - 6.5/10*

Pretty good Time Travel Action movie.
Saw this on TV yesterday, It was better than I expected considering it was probably a B grade, direct to video movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2013)

*Cube(1997) - 7/10*
excellent movie on cube


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Cube(1997) - 7/10*
> excellent movie on cube



Not seen this one, but I've seen Cube-HyperCube -  People inside a cube like structure.  Are these related  ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 3, 2013)

*American History X* - 9/10


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Not seen this one, but I've seen Cube-HyperCube -  People inside a cube like structure.  Are these related  ?



Yes...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 3, 2013)

WTF ! Gravity not being released in my city ....


----------



## icebags (Oct 3, 2013)

^ drive to the next city !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 3, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^ drive to the next city !



Next Big city is ~75 km and it isnt released there also .

*EDIT : Mystery Solved : it is only releasing in IMAX Format on 4 October in some IMAX's here in India and rest on 11th.*


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2013)

*LunchBox 7.5/10*
One of the few movies released recently which is a Must Watch. Wonderful acting from Irffan Khan. I didn't give it more than 7.5 because I have got used to watching regularly Hindi movies so didn't quite digest the open ended climax.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 4, 2013)

*Lakshya *- 7/10


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Jui kuen (1978) - IMDb 7/10
> Nice movie comedy and good actions. i usually dont watch kunfu movie but this one was good and Must watch. 7 but must watch.
> 
> Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984) - IMDb 8/10
> bit disappointing as i was expecting much better but still not bad. amrish puri is villain in this movie  indiana jones fans must watch.



I'll see the Indiana Jones movie.



Gen.Libeb said:


> *Retroactive - 6.5/10*
> 
> Pretty good Time Travel Action movie.
> Saw this on TV yesterday, It was better than I expected considering it was probably a B grade, direct to video movie.



see H.G. Wells The Time Machine, Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure series .



Zangetsu said:


> *Cube(1997) - 7/10*
> excellent movie on cube



hmm, I've these after after I watched Saw but never watched Cube trilogy but if I can get some time I'll will try to find and watch the whole series in a go. 



Allu Azad said:


> *American History X* - 9/10



hmm, very interesting


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 4, 2013)

whole DVD Set of Indian Jones is available


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> see H.G. Wells The Time Machine, Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure series .


Thanks. 
I've seen Bill & Ted's both movies. I think I read somewhere they were planning a 3rd one.


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks.
> I've seen Bill & Ted's both movies. I think I read somewhere they were planning a 3rd one.


What Keanu Reeves again!! I loved the part 2...


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2013)

'*Jobs*' - a normal biography of Steve Jobs starring 'Ashton Kutcher' 6/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 4, 2013)

*Udaan* - 9/10

Disgraceful


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 5, 2013)

*The Internship 5.5/10*

A feel-good movie. Nothing special.

Why do all movies that have nerds/geeks as protagonists always show them lacking social skills? I admit I do lack them, but am I seriously in the majority?


----------



## a_medico (Oct 5, 2013)

*Before Midnight* - Quite a KLPD for me. There are many who liked this version, but was a complete letdown for me.



Spoiler



The conversations are stretched. Too many characters in the first half with unnecessary scenes. Tried to highlight the realities of life, but didn't match the first two movies.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 5, 2013)

*zanzeer 2013*
Stupid critics compared this movie with the original and gave low ratings. In reality this movie is really funny if you manage to watch it with a group of friends.The dialogues and actions are quite funny.
I like oil mafia.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 5, 2013)

Pacific Rim: 5/10  only sfx.

Lunchbox: 6/10. 

frankly, i dont know what all the hype is about the movie. yes acting is great, plot is kind of okay. ending was very sudden.

i have seen better movies.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Lunchbox: 6/10.
> 
> frankly, i dont know what all the hype is about the movie. yes acting is great, plot is kind of okay. ending was very sudden.
> 
> i have seen better movies.


I would say we are almost on the same page with respect to your opinion on Lunch Box. Can I have your choice of better movies?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 6, 2013)

anyone watched Runner Runner yet ??
planning to watch it this week.......unless it sucks


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 6, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I would say we are almost on the same page with respect to your opinion on Lunch Box. Can I have your choice of better movies?



Perks of being a wallflower, PS I love you - for romantic movies.

i dont watch romantic movies much


----------



## srkmish (Oct 6, 2013)

I loved lunchbox easily 9/10. In a world where movies are an escapist medium, i love movies which bring us closer and closer to mundane realities of life- the train scenes, the eerie silence of the night, the chores of a housewife etc. Although i initially disliked the ending, i can see director's decision to let the viewer figure out the ending.


----------



## moniker (Oct 6, 2013)

^Grrr. Put it in a spoiler tag.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 6, 2013)

moniker said:


> ^Grrr. Put it in a spoiler tag.



He has not given any spoiler in that short review. Stop panicking.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 7, 2013)

Pacific Rim has released on _Digital_


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2013)

Tenida said:


> *Anatomy of a murder: 9.5/10*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/mfDF11M.jpg



Hi Tenida.. I watched this movie on your reco..but have some questions....

SPOILERS AHEAD.......................




Spoiler



1. Was heroine really raped or was she bluffing ?
2. Did her hubby really shot Quill due to some other reason and was just befooling lawyer so that he can come out of jail [end scene says he left due to irresistible impulse ....]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Pacific Rim has released on _Digital_




Its still as disappointing as it was in theaters .


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Just i want to know . i have recent watched this movie . acting by dhanus was awersome . but i have doubt about its name . if possile please help . otherwise leave it. my intention is not a -VE . *3 Movie *is on of the best. at least every one watch for one time. thank you.
> 
> *3( Three )* :- *8/10*





ramakanta said:


> may be flop for u . i have watch movies for getting to learn something, not for flop or hit . in 3 , someone told u this movies is flop and u agree with you. u have not seen the acting of Dhanus. lastly message to our world  about bipolar disorder. OK.
> 
> 
> 
> its ok.


Buddy I take back my words. This movie was good and Dhanush's acting in this movie was really impressive. This is second movie of his in which I liked his acting the other one was Raanjhna

*3 
6/10
*



ramakanta said:


> Just i want to know . i have recent watched this movie . acting by dhanus was awersome . but i have doubt about its name . if possile please help . otherwise leave it. my intention is not a -VE . *3 Movie *is on of the best. at least every one watch for one time. thank you.
> 
> *3( Three )* :- *8/10*





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Pacific Rim has released on _Digital_


What does releasing on digital mean?


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> What does releasing on digital mean?



DVD/ bluray but we care BRRIP/DVDRIP

*EAGLE EYE - 9/10*

The scene in which Shia LaBeouf was crying seeing his brother body was outstanding. A real actor can be determined in which he performs the crying scene [Someone told me]

-1 point for the predictable Villian


----------



## moniker (Oct 7, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> He has not given any spoiler in that short review. Stop panicking.



The last sentence spoils it for me big time.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 8, 2013)

*Pacific rim* - Good masala story but the Kaijus shouldn't have been designed by Doordarshan productions.

Even the creatures in Alif Laila on TV, 18 years back were way better.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 8, 2013)

have anyone seen the latest "Wolverine - A Prem Katha" movie? heard its crap ?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 8, 2013)

Horrible Bosses (2011) - IMDb 7/10 
Funny and lots of cursing plus that scene "motherf. jones" is from this movie.  watchable. 

It's Kind of a Funny Story (2010) - IMDb 8/10 Must Watch from me.
funny and twisted story.

The Truman Show (1998) - IMDb MUST MUST Watch.
really good movie guy stucked in tv reality show since he was born and he finds out that later and escapes. 

The School of Rock (2003) - IMDb Must Watch
Totally funny and really good work.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2013)

Guys any suggestions on movies in line of Rowan Atkinson movies like Johnny English, Mr Bean etc?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on movies in line of Rowan Atkinson movies like Johnny English, Mr Bean etc?


Black Adder


----------



## vickybat (Oct 8, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Pacific rim* - Good masala story but the Kaijus shouldn't have been designed by Doordarshan productions.
> 
> Even the creatures in Alif Laila on TV, 18 years back were way better.



Same here. The kaijus design was very bad. The "jaegars" were great though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 8, 2013)

a_medico said:


> the Kaijus shouldn't have been designed by Doordarshan productions.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Black Adder



But it's more like a Sitcom right? Not a movie..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 8, 2013)

Pacific Rim -- 9/10 
Pros : Nice Action-Film Story,Okay acting,Badass Robot vs Monster fights,Nice CGI.
Cons : Cheesy/Cliched ending,Kaijus look like they've been pulled out Ultraman or some Power Ranger show
+1 point for the cute Jap heroine.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

Will start to watch Star Wars in release order..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> But it's more like a Sitcom right? Not a movie..



its not even comedy but Rowan is still there


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Will start to watch Star Wars in release order..



The best way to watch the movies is this (and not the release oder):

Star Wars Episode IV : A new Hope
Star Wars Episode V : The Empire Strikes back
Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
Star Wars Episode II: The Attack of the Clones
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Star Wars Episode VI: The Return of the Jedi



ajayritik said:


> What does releasing on digital mean?





amjath said:


> DVD/ bluray but we care BRRIP/DVDRIP



It doesn't mean that . 
It means that it is released * DIGITALLY *(Internet) on websites like Itunes , Netflix , Ultravoilet etc where you can watch it by paying ... , earlier it happened mostly after bluray /dvd release , now the new trend is that it is released roughly 10 days before the dvd/bluray release .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The best way to watch the movies is this (and not the release oder):
> 
> Star Wars Episode IV : A new Hope
> Star Wars Episode V : The Empire Strikes back
> ...



I actually meant this 


amjath said:


> DVD/ bluray but we care* BRRIP/DVDRIP*



Because if i use the _P_ word here,I might get smited by the Bjollnir - Hammer of the Mods,And be Banished to Banheim

srsly dude.This is India.Ain't we have no Netflix o'er here


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

*E.T (1982) - 8.5/10*
splendid movie...Drew Barrymore is cute as Kid 
Spielberg is fabulous is creating movies


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I actually meant this
> 
> 
> Because if i use the _P_ word here,I might get smited by the Bjollnir - Hammer of the Mods,And be Banished to Banheim
> ...



Well you could watch movies in Netflix from india too ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 8, 2013)

*Fright Night* - 7/10



*Mouna Guru* - 8/10

Mouna Guru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 8, 2013)

*The Lone Ranger (2013) 8/10 *Pretty Fun movie , Didnt expect it to be that good . Depp and Hammer had an awesome chemistry together . Some pretty good action scene , predictable story . I was hating the movie from trailers but after watching it ... I take oath to never pre-judge a movie   Disappointed that it wont get a sequel .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *The Lone Ranger (2013) 8/10 *Pretty Fun movie , Didnt expect it to be that good . Depp and Hammer had an awesome chemistry together . Some pretty good action scene , predictable story . I was hating the movie from trailers but after watching it ... I take oath to never pre-judge a movie   Disappointed that it wont get a sequel .



agreed.. I was quite surprised to see low ratings on IMdB.. I did enjoy that movie ..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> agreed.. I was quite surprised to see low ratings on IMdB.. I did enjoy that movie ..



The rating at IMDB is far better than at RT which is 31% for critics and 10% for Top Critics ... Now I think Depp's comment on critics were spot on . (Also it Bombed at BO)


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 8, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The rating at IMDB is far better than at RT which is 31% for critics and 10% for Top Critics ... Now I think Depp's comment on critics were spot on . (Also it Bombed at BO)



Apparently, it was one of the screw ups at Disney, bad marketing can totally kill a movie, John Carter is a living proof of that, which was killed in the same way, thanks to the brain dead executives at Disney.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Apparently, it was one of the screw ups at Disney, bad marketing can totally kill a movie, John Carter is a living proof of that, which was killed in the same way, thanks to the brain dead executives at Disney.



Yup marketing of this movie is also to blame ... There have been some big Failures from Disney in recent years , Prince of Persia , Tron Legacy (to some extent) , John Carter , The Lone Ranger .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 9, 2013)

Prince of Persia was a bad movie, any level of marketing wouldn't have saved it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 9, 2013)

Man of Tai chi - 6/10

Cant stand seeing "Neo" beat by skinny-ass chinky hero


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2013)

decided imdb ratings were broke when Kaminey scored more than 2001: A Space Odyssey 
trust metacritic most



a_medico said:


> *Pacific rim* - Good masala story but the Kaijus shouldn't have been designed by Doordarshan productions.
> 
> Even the creatures in Alif Laila on TV, 18 years back were way better.





vickybat said:


> Same here. The kaijus design was very bad. The "jaegars" were great though.



 No one does creature design better than Guillermo del Toro (Pan's Labyrinth, Hellboy, The Hobbit)

his approach for kaiju  is documented, it purposely had elements from a bunch of monster films


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/m1SHFRM.jpg



leaked scans of his notebooks from reddit


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Black Adder



Did watch couple of episodes. Some of them were good but not that great


Gearbox said:


> But it's more like a Sitcom right? Not a movie..


Agree it's more of serial


Zangetsu said:


> its not even comedy but Rowan is still there


Rowan is the only good thing about this.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Prince of Persia was a bad movie, any level of marketing wouldn't have saved it.




Sadly , Yes !I watched it in theaters and I was like WAT ....


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2013)

*A good day to die hard: 7/10*

Too much action scenes


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 9, 2013)

*Killing Them Softly*  6.5/10


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2013)

Meghe Dhaka Tara

The Conjuring

The Good Road

must watch......


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> *A good day to die hard: 7/10*
> 
> Too much action scenes



Not sure if a "Die-Hard" series "Action" movie would justify itself with not "*too much*" action and a very sunny side story with a pinch of melodrama !

*Valkyrie - 8/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 10, 2013)

Hitchcock - 8/10

The Hudsucker Proxy - 9/10


----------



## Anorion (Oct 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Apparently, it was one of the screw ups at Disney, bad marketing can totally kill a movie, John Carter is a living proof of that, which was killed in the same way, thanks to the brain dead executives at Disney.



Apparently mars based movies are jinxed, or with mars in title flopped in box office


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2013)

After Earth - 5.5/10

I didnt know who was the director of this movie, when the end credits roll I was like "WTF, okay this is why the movie is sooo slow"


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Sadly , Yes !I watched it in theaters and I was like WAT ....



I saw the pictures first, jake in the prince costume, it was great. But then I saw the trailer, and decided to stay away from the movie. Turned out I made the right call.


----------



## dude1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anorion said:


> decided imdb ratings were broke when Kaminey scored more than 2001: A Space Odyssey
> trust metacritic most
> 
> 
> ...



Yup...Designing of kaiju was not a random process. The design was purposefully made and is considered del toro's tribute to japanese monster genre movies..

Going to watch gravity tommorow in Imax 3d ...Very excited. 96%  on metacritic!!!
"Doctoral theses will be penned on the breath-catchingly realistic, gorgeously choreographed, entirely mesmerizing opening "-BOB MONDELLO npr


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 10, 2013)

wahhhhh.. .. Gravity Hasn't released here !!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gravity is here, but no IMAX :'(


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 11, 2013)

Gravity Imax(3D) -7/10

3D effects and CGI is brilliant, the creation of the virtual simulation of being in Space, at sub-kelvin temps, Vacuum, silence.... its enormity is so sophisticatedly designed. Perception of in-coming peril, sense of direction, movement and maneuvering in space and how its unthinkably different and difficult is portrayed very well and professionally, there is no loose ends to the technicalities in this movie. 

Not much "Act" involved by sir Clooney and Sandra, and the story, in my thoughts could have been made more intriguing adding more obvious and great things happen in space.


P.S.- Sometimes it feels very necessary to me....to go in space to see how unimaginably beautiful The Earth looks, it  was so beautiful even in the theater hall that everyone was humming "wow"...a great moment.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 11, 2013)

planning to watch gravity in imax..worth it?


----------



## suyash_123 (Oct 11, 2013)

i watched Oblivion !!  after MOON 

Moon is More realistic and Factual. we can understand and absorb the situation. it gave me more  suspense

While  Oblivion  is much Like glamors and action packed rather then  realistic and Factual , 

It does not give the real concept of Clones and all is more of  fantasy then considerable Reality 

TOM cruise is the BEST thing happened to movie and pushed up the movie (Morgan Freeman : is just like special guest) 

but still it is one time watch .

Oblivion : 6.5 /10
Moon : 8/10


----------



## digitfan (Oct 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Prince of Persia was a bad movie, any level of marketing wouldn't have saved it.



It was an average movie. Not a bad one. You cannot expect to see a copy pasted story from the game.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2013)

Is Gravity movie good?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 12, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Is Gravity movie good?



Its not good ... Its a Masterpiece .

Watched *White House Down * - 7/10 Hilarious Plot , Hilarious movie .


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2013)

Gravity is amazing experience, 8+/10. watch it in 3D and if possible, @ imax !

not masterpiece though, lacks a story, and some situations are less than perfect/exaggerated but watch it for the experience! must watch for adults and teens who have/had dreams of becoming an astronaut. 




Spoiler



lol @ how they made the russians villans, and chinese, the copycat 





digitfan said:


> It was an average movie. Not a bad one. You cannot expect to see a copy pasted story from the game.



it's a very good movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 12, 2013)

digitfan said:


> You cannot expect to see a copy pasted story from the game.



I didn't ask for a copy paste either


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

icebags.. no spoilers please.. even if its as minutes as telling which country the villain is from


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2013)

^it was hardly a spoiler because there 



Spoiler



ain't any villain


, u will know after u see it. anyways, spoiler tags applied.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^it was hardly a spoiler, u will know after u see it. anyways, spoiler tags applied.



sorry about that.. I get crazy when I get a hint of movie story. one guy ruined Inception for me at the ticket counter..


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> sorry about that.. I get crazy when I get a hint of movie story. one guy ruined Inception for me at the ticket counter..



about which scene??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> sorry about that.. I get crazy when I get a hint of movie story. one guy ruined Inception for me at the ticket counter..



I would have killed the guy right there ....


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2013)

^next time go stand in ticket Q, with in ear plugs pushed tight into ear canals.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

to all those liked this game watch this movie even if it is only for once 

Andrei Tarkovsky - Stalker 1979
Stalker (1979) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> about which scene??



this one

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9flqgxxn3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Gravity Imax(3D) -7/10
> 
> 3D effects and CGI is brilliant, the creation of the virtual simulation of being in Space, at sub-kelvin temps, Vacuum, silence.... its enormity is so sophisticatedly designed. Perception of in-coming peril, sense of direction, movement and maneuvering in space and how its unthinkably different and difficult is portrayed very well and professionally, there is no loose ends to the technicalities in this movie.
> 
> ...





ajayritik said:


> Is Gravity movie good?





icebags said:


> Gravity is amazing experience, 8+/10. watch it in 3D and if possible, @ imax !
> 
> not masterpiece though, lacks a story, and some situations are less than perfect/exaggerated but watch it for the experience! must watch for adults and teens who have/had dreams of becoming an astronaut.



I've heard Gravity is kind of inspired from *Planetes* anime.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 13, 2013)

i was mistaken..Gravity (3D) had released here @pvr..went yesterday to watch it..what a movie !!!
One of the most enjoyable 3D movies ever !!
Must watch !


----------



## Makx (Oct 13, 2013)

War Chod Na Yaar (2013) - IMDb - 8/10


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 13, 2013)

Any one here seen Critters ?
I saw a bit of the 3rd part on TV yesterday, Id like to watch  if they are good.


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2013)

Makx said:


> War Chod Na Yaar (2013) - IMDb - 8/10



Trailer sucks. If it's anything like the trailer then just a no for me.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally watched all movies in Star Wars Motion picture series. May the force be with you ..


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2013)

faun said:


> this one
> 
> [youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9flqgxxn3g[/youtube]



wth


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Finally watched all movies in Star Wars Motion picture series. May the force be with you ..



Any other thoughts ... ratings ...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Any other thoughts ... ratings ...


These are legendary pictures .. rating will not justify the movie..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> These are legendary pictures .. rating will not justify the movie..



I dont find them that Good ... Just sayin and the newer ones (Phantom Menace / Attack of Clones) were quite bad , though Revenge of the Sith was a good improvement over the earlier two .

Watched *Monsters University* - 8.5/10 Pretty Fun Movie , Pixar returns !


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

*The Lone Ranger* - 8/10

Underrated by Media ?, i found it pretty good movie, time well spent, Typical Johny Depp entertainment.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *The Lone Ranger* - 8/10
> 
> *Underrated by Media ?*, i found it pretty good movie, time well spent, Typical Johny Depp entertainment.



Critics / Media / Loads of people .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont find them that Good ... Just sayin and the newer ones (Phantom Menace / Attack of Clones) were quite bad , though Revenge of the Sith was a good improvement over the earlier two .



I am not saying the movies are perfect but as it has taken lot of time and effort for these movies so cannot be rated.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Finally watched all movies in Star Wars Motion picture series. May the force be with you ..



Clone Wars tv series is left, liked it more than movies



rajatGod512 said:


> I dont find them that Good ... Just sayin and the newer ones (Phantom Menace / Attack of Clones) were quite bad , though Revenge of the Sith was a good improvement over the earlier two .



Like original trilogy more? There are many of those. Liked pod racing, better space battles, and creatures in the prequel trilogy. But the people and their stories were better in original trilogy.

MU was fun.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont find them that Good ... Just sayin and the newer ones (Phantom Menace / Attack of Clones) were quite bad , though Revenge of the Sith was a good improvement over the earlier two .



Eh? the prequel trilogy sucked balls, my entire viewing experience was full of facepalm moments. The original trilogy is miles better.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Clone Wars tv series is left, liked it more than movies
> 
> Like original trilogy more? There are many of those. Liked pod racing, better space battles, and creatures in the prequel trilogy. But the people and their stories were better in original trilogy.
> 
> MU was fun.







cyborg47 said:


> Eh? the prequel trilogy sucked balls, my entire viewing experience was full of facepalm moments. The original trilogy is miles better.



Yes.. Original was way impressive considering the time when it was filmed.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 14, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i was mistaken..Gravity (3D) had released here @pvr..went yesterday to watch it..what a movie !!!
> One of the most enjoyable 3D movies ever !!
> Must watch !



3D effects are amazing in this movie! There are moments when you almost raise your hand to touch some of the things seen in the movie. And above all earth looks amazing!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 14, 2013)

*(500) Days of Summer 9/10* Great Movie , JGL is the man , A great romantic-comedy .  MUST MUST Watch .


----------



## abhidev (Oct 14, 2013)

'*Monsters University*' - excellent animation...average story...good one time watch.* 6/10*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 15, 2013)

abhidev said:


> '*Monsters University*' - *excellent animation*...average story...good one time watch.* 6/10*



Does that even needs to be said for a Pixar movie


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 15, 2013)

Pacific Rim : 8/10.
Good action watch .However one bad thing I felt about this movie was the acting of that Colonel. I somehow felt that acting of few characters were flawed.
Someone agree ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Pacific Rim : 8/10.
> Good action watch .However one bad thing I felt about this movie was the acting of that Colonel. I somehow felt that acting of few characters were flawed.
> Someone agree ?



Idris Elba ... yeah he was written in a weird way (He is a good actor) every line he spoke was meant to be shouted out .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2013)

Gravity (3d): 8/10

top of the class 3d experience.

Since the movie was in English, not much viewers were there and the movie experience wasn't ruined by hooters.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Idris Elba ... yeah he was written in a weird way (He is a good actor) every line he spoke was meant to be shouted out .


Yep , have seen better acting scenes from him before. Though in a couple of shots he did real nice . For instance when , he shouted at the Main actor when he grabbed and pulled Colonel's arm.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 15, 2013)

A Good Day to Die Hard (2013) - IMDb 7/10 
short time movie expectations not fulfilled ); only worth of watching for last helicopter crash.

The Hangover Part III (2013) - IMDb 6/10
6 points for chow madness. everything else was just too average.

How to Make Money Selling Drugs (2012) - IMDb 9/10
totally amazing topic to make a movie on and starting was really really COOL type. worth watching if you like gangsta shits .


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2013)

*The Croods* - 7/10

A simple story of overprotective father and his daughter who want to explore the world, in the time of cavemen era.
I guess, it's the first time a sloth was shown as a pet in the history of hollywood, and that was cute..


----------



## suyash_123 (Oct 15, 2013)

watched Gravity In 3D yesterday night !!!

Awesome !!!  just got feeling of Planet earth ON Big screen in start of movie

5 star for visual effect 
4 star for Story and script
Movie is really unique and nicely scripted 

no doubt the star cast put the all life into the movie

Dialogues were awesome  (as some might saddens us or make you laugh  even in serious situations)

*MUST watch in 3D : or forget the movie  at all *



Luffy said:


> Gravity (3d): 8/10
> 
> top of the class 3d experience.
> 
> Since the movie was in English, not much viewers were there and the movie experience wasn't ruined by hooters.



watched in Pune : theatre was house full @ 9.15pm show 

Crowd was full enthusiastic : clapping in end , laughing on stories of Clooney, on makarena joke ,wooing when water , screw and others coming out of the screen



jackal_79 said:


> 3D effects are amazing in this movie! There are moments when you almost raise your hand to touch some of the things seen in the movie. And above all earth looks amazing!



same here crowd was wooing and trying to catch the screws / water drops / cables etc lolz



ashs1 said:


> i was mistaken..Gravity (3D) had released here @pvr..went yesterday to watch it..what a movie !!!
> One of the most enjoyable 3D movies ever !!
> Must watch !



nagpur mai Sirf PVR mai hi lage hai kya Bhau ?

Aur Kya Hindi mai he kya ?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Does that even needs to be said for a Pixar movie



nothing else was that good worth mentioning


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 15, 2013)

^ It was a good 1 and a half hour of fun ... which I was going for so I rated it highly , I didnt expect a Wall-E or Up or Toy Story 3


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 15, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> watched Gravity In 3D yesterday night !!!
> 
> Awesome !!!  just got feeling of Planet earth ON Big screen in start of movie
> 
> ...



In which theater have seen this? I'm going in E-square screen 1 hope it will be good for 3D viewing..


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ It was a good 1 and a half hour of fun ... which I was going for so I rated it highly , I didnt expect a Wall-E or Up or Toy Story 3



had great expectations as the first part was really good!!!


----------



## suyash_123 (Oct 15, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> In which theater have seen this? I'm going in E-square screen 1 hope it will be good for 3D viewing..



i went to E-square Screen  5  9.15pm show


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2013)

The Lone Ranger - 8/10

Felt it was a good movie. The pacing was good. I don't get the undeserving hate it is getting. Acting was not bad at all.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The Lone Ranger - 8/10
> 
> Felt it was a good movie. The pacing was good. I don't get the undeserving hate it is getting. Acting was not bad at all.



Exactly finished watching I give it a 8.5/10. My sis says Johnny depp does quite same acting everytime, I said who cares Johnny depp is the best.
The best thing happened to this movie is Johnny depp. Enjoyed every bit of the movie


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 16, 2013)

Has anyone seen prisoners?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

has anyone seen 'Rush'...seeing good ratings for this one


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

*Pain & Gain (2013) - 7/10*
hahaha crime comedy & fun movie...
_unfortunately base on true story_


----------



## quagmire (Oct 16, 2013)

Gravity (3D) - 9/10. Best film in 2013 IMO.

VFX - 10/10
SFX - 10/10
Cinematography - 10/10
Direction - 9/10
Editing - 10/10
3D effects - 9.5/10


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Pain & Gain (2013) - 7/10*
> hahaha crime comedy & fun movie...
> _unfortunately base on true story_



the way Rock got emo with that Jew guy    priceless...



quagmire said:


> Gravity (3D) - 9/10. Best film in 2013 IMO.
> 
> VFX - 10/10
> SFX - 10/10
> ...



Sure to be, i watched it in imax 3D, best 3D effects after Avatar, No doubt. The Earth looked...well..


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Oct 16, 2013)

Gravity 3d

Vfx: 10/10
3d: 8/10 (i remember being blown by Avatar & Tron Legacy 3d)
Producing: 9/10
Film in 1080p without 3d at home in PC: 6/10
Oscars: Clean sweep in all visual graphic categories in all award functions.

Overall: 8/10
Value for money: 9/10 (you'll regret it if you dont watch it in theaters)
One of a kind.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gravity: 9/10
One of the best Sci Fi Movies i have ever seen and a must watch for the sci fic lovers.!! 



abhidev said:


> has anyone seen 'Rush'...seeing good ratings for this one


Yep bro.. Its a very good movie with a engrossing story and brilliant acting.. A good Action Biography
For me: 8\10


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> Gravity: 9/10
> One of the best Sci Fi Movies i have ever seen and a must watch for the sci fic lovers.!!
> 
> 
> ...



have to watch these both before they get out of the theaters 

maybe I am too late...they are getting out this Friday


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 16, 2013)

BOSS - good funny movie. One time watch.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> have to watch these both before they get out of the theaters
> 
> maybe I am too late...they are getting out this Friday


Yeah Bro you must watch them.. Ohh hurry then.. ( y )



dashing.sujay said:


> BOSS - good funny movie. One time watch.


Really? 
i was expecting it to be like Rowdy Rathore..
Is it worth spending money in the theaters?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 17, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> Yeah Bro you must watch them.. Ohh hurry then.. ( y )
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...


I have zero expectations from this movie esp since it's directed by the same guy who directed Blue.
Atleast Rowdy Rathore has good foot tapping music.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> Really?
> i was expecting it to be like Rowdy Rathore..
> Is it worth spending money in the theaters?



Better than RR, at least for me. Worth spending in theatre?  May be upto 100-200. Go with friends, not gf.

Movie would have been fail, had the awesome dialogues didn't come to rescue. 



ajayritik said:


> I have zero expectations from this movie esp since it's directed by the same guy who directed Blue.
> Atleast Rowdy Rathore has good foot tapping music.



This movie has on par music, better for me.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Better than RR, at least for me. Worth spending in theatre?  May be upto 100-200. Go with friends, not gf.
> 
> Movie would have been fail, had the awesome dialogues didn't come to rescue.
> 
> ...


Well then ill go for it.. and if it turns out to be a dud... At least ill have someone to blame..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> Well then ill go for it.. and if it turns out to be a dud... At least ill have someone to blame..



*hides*

Don't expect too much, just enjoy.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 17, 2013)

*The way way back : 7/10*
Nice story and movie is really a fun to watch 
wont say much, check this out!
Hope you will the get the moral of this movie

*Gravity - 8.5/10*
VFX, Screenplay, Acting (esp Sandra's breathing) and Score is top notch. 
Directing and Story are 2 points which i think lacks the intensity comparing with above points.
A bit disappointment coz with few fixes here and there film will be much worthy of 9.5/10
Ending is godlike (one of the greatest), i liked below:


Spoiler



The way she feels the gravity and smiles! that was lovely. We dont know the impact of gravity but once we've been familiar with 0G, Earth's gravity adaption is depicted brilliantly..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

*The Butterfly Effect (2004) - 7.5/10*
what a brain fcuk movie....ending is touchy 
you guys got the whole plot right?


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 17, 2013)

well here are some of random favorites
Bollywood:
Bhaag Milkha Bhaag
Don 2
Once upon a time in mumbaai
My name is Khan
Gangs of Wasseypur
Shootout at Lokhandwala

Hollywood
The Conjuring
8 Mile ( Favorite )
Inception
Shawshank Redemption
Gravity
Paranormal Activity

WEll cant remember others..... What are you guys all time favorites?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Butterfly Effect (2004) - 7.5/10*
> what a brain fcuk movie....ending is touchy
> you guys got the whole plot right?



I love this movie. The ending was brilliant too.  Can count it among my all time favorites. 

Check out the other 3 endings too, I guess they should be on youtube.  I like the theatrical one the best.


Saw Gravity 3D this week.  6.5/10 
The visuals are the best. The 3d looks great too & actually adds a lot to the movie unlike many other movies where the 3d is a joke.  This  movie deserves a watch on the big screen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I love this movie. The ending was brilliant too.  Can count it among my all time favorites.
> 
> Check out the other 3 endings too, I guess they should be on youtube.  I like the theatrical one the best.



ok..but u thoroughly understood the movie?
i m confused in some parts


----------



## quagmire (Oct 17, 2013)

*Lucia* (Kannada) - 11/10.  Its a masterpiece.The best kannada "film" I have seen. Highly recommended for all..

The director (and writer) Pawan Kumar is supposedly a big fan of Christopher Nolan. Any movie that is a brainchild of "disciple" of Nolan is bound to be brilliant and is most definitely is..

Plot : 10/10
Direction : 10/10
Cinematography : 10/10
Acting : 10/10

The director has brought out the theme brilliantly. Great substories, good art direction even production values are low.
 Philosophy and symbolism in every scene. Multiple interpretations, paradoxical situations, interwoven plots.. this movie has it all.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ok..but u thoroughly understood the movie?
> i m confused in some parts



I hope I did.  Which parts were confusing for you ?

The only confusing part I thought was.


Spoiler



How does he get all fine in the end. In the 2nd last we see he has brain damage due to multiple time travels.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2013)

quagmire said:


> *Lucia* (Kannada) - 11/10.  Its a masterpiece.The best kannada "film" I have seen. Highly recommended for all..
> 
> The director (and writer) Pawan Kumar is supposedly a big fan of Christopher Nolan. Any movie that is a brainchild of "disciple" of Nolan is bound to be brilliant and is most definitely is..
> 
> ...



Interesting.. will check it out in theater..


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 17, 2013)

*Disconnect 7/10*
Wonderful cast,good screenplay,brilliant direction. Story has few weaknesses but still a must watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 17, 2013)

quagmire said:


> *Lucia* (Kannada) - 11/10.  Its a masterpiece.The best kannada "film" I have seen. Highly recommended for all..
> 
> The director (and writer) Pawan Kumar is supposedly a big fan of Christopher Nolan. Any movie that is a brainchild of "disciple" of Nolan is bound to be brilliant and is most definitely is..
> 
> ...



I can't understand Kannada without subtitles  . Will try if it becomes available in other sources . Liked Mungaru Male very much


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 17, 2013)

*50/50 - 9/10 *Touching , Powerful and also funny at the same time , Superb acting by all the cast members . JGL is one of the finest actors of the modern cinema.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 17, 2013)

*Fear House* - a must not watch


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Fear House* - a must not watch



Then post in must not watch thread man ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 18, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Then post in must not watch thread man ...



I couldn't even find it in the first page of chitchat . And tell me one guy who goes there to check for must not watch movies .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> . And tell me one guy who goes there to check for must not watch movies .



blame game.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I couldn't even find it in the first page of chitchat . And tell me one guy who goes there to check for must not watch movies .


I am subscribed to _Must not watch Movies_ thread and whenever someone post there, I definitely check it. I think other subscribers of that thread do the same.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 18, 2013)

Lucia - 9/10 


Yes , it is a must watch


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

^I would like to hear your interpretation of the movie.. 

The way I understood it:


Spoiler



Both the stories took place in parallel universes but they are interconnected by the dreams.

Also another explanation is that both are in the same world but the colour story is the continuation of the b/w story, but somehow the characters get repeated.. 

Anyways loved the part where Nikki is unable to save Shankranna in colour story but manages in b/w. Such symbolisms are awesome..


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 19, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^I would like to hear your interpretation of the movie..
> 
> The way I understood it:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Why complicate it this much ? The b/w story of the star is the reality and color story of the usher is his dream .


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2013)

An underrated good movie :
Phantoms (1998) - IMDb


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2013)

*One of the most stunning 3D Visuals and a nail-biting story , The movie Gravity ( 2013 ) will definitely give you an out-of-earth experience.! The Title of movie is completely justified. A must watch , in 3D .
This movie reminds me of the movie "Apollo 13 ( 1995) ".
For 3D experience , I will rate it 9/10. For Story , plot and acting , will say 8/10.*


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2013)

Guys there maybe some folks out here who are from Hyderabad. I think Gravity is not running in Imax Screen here. Is there any chance of this movie releasing in Imax anytime soon? If not which is the best screen available currently to watch it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys there maybe some folks out here who are from Hyderabad. I think Gravity is not running in Imax Screen here. Is there any chance of this movie releasing in Imax anytime soon? If not which is the best screen available currently to watch it.



Not going to be on IMAX ever, afaik. The cinemax theater in the Inorbit Mall* has one of the best sound systems I've experience in hyderabad, if you're interested in watching Gravity, go for that place 
I'll probably watch it next weekend.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2013)

The Conjuring........


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not going to be on IMAX ever, afaik. The *cinemax inorbit theater* has one of the best sound systems I've experience in hyderabad, if you're interested in watching Gravity, go for that place
> I'll probably watch it next weekend.



You mean the one in Inorbit mall right? Even I wanted to check if it's the best. Looked better than the others. or should I say sounded.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2013)

oops, sorry for the typo. Yeah, the cinemax theater in Inorbit Mall.



> Looked better than the others. or should I say sounded.



Sounded, yeah. The screen is relatively small compared to the others, but the sound system is badass. Had a great time with prometheus last time.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Despicable Me 2 8/10* - One and a half hour of awesome fun , Minions FTW !!! Looking forward to Minions spin-off movie next year .


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Despicable Me 2 8/10* - One and a half hour of awesome fun , Minions FTW !!! Looking forward to Minions spin-off movie next year .


It's released ?? WoW! Searching protocol initiated.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 20, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> It's released ??


On the first page itself 


*Man of Steel* - 9/10

I had a flash game loading in the background in browser . And film started the flash game's music began to play in the background . And I thought it was from the movie  . Only found out when the sea scene came


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 20, 2013)

WTF !!! You missed an awesome soundtrack ....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

Chennai Express -- 9/10
This Movie's Mission was making you Laugh.And it delivered  The fight scene also was nice(b/w SRK and Tingu)
+1 mark for Deepika's cuteness 


Spoiler



P.S : This is a one-time watch Cheesy,Slapstick Comedy Film,btw there are exploding cars too


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> On the first page itself
> 
> 
> *Man of Steel* - 9/10
> ...


well.. that was like what 2 days ago .?  , It's been a week since last search ...so I think missed 
Anyways , I got Man Of Steel too in the search. " EK pe Ek free."


----------



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

Gravity is indeed awesome. The close up scenes of the space station in the beginning of the movie were especially great and made u feel like u were there. While Sandra bullock was a great fit for the character, it was George clooney who stole the show with his devil may care attitude even in the midst of certain calamity. 8/10 



Spoiler



The best scene for me was when Matt comes back into the spacecraft and begins babbling. Then he exhorts Ryan to take a definitive decision as whether to choose life or death. She has to plant her feet down and start living  . Then at the end of the scene when Ryan again asks "How did you get here" and the illusion is shattered. I loved how Cuaron finished this part .


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 21, 2013)

Saw Captain Phillips (2013) - IMDb    today. Great movie!. You get to see the old Tom Hanks again.The one you loved in movies like Terminal, Castaway, Philadelphia & Green Mile.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Chennai Express -- 9/10
> This Movie's Mission was making you Laugh.And it delivered  The fight scene also was nice(b/w SRK and Tingu)
> +1 mark for Deepika's cuteness
> 
> ...


Nobody bashed me for this?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2013)

^^ all are out to find the most vicious hammer to do that...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nobody bashed me for this?



You are too late to the party.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nobody bashed me for this?



You're not rhitwick


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Snatch (2000) - 7.5/10*
Excellent crime comedy movie..the copper coin scene was hilarious


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Saw Captain Phillips (2013) - IMDb    today. Great movie!. You get to see the old Tom Hanks again.The one you loved in movies like Terminal, Castaway, Philadelphia & Green Mile.



Thanks, I won't miss this one.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 21, 2013)

Today, i was watching On the smoke tour snoopdogg, eminem, dr.dre concert and father was asleep and suddenly woke up and seen on screen and BAM! some girl in the audience flashed their titities );


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Today, i was watching On the smoke tour snoopdogg, eminem, dr.dre concert and father was asleep and suddenly woke up and seen on screen and BAM! some girl in the audience flashed their titities );



Wrong thread I guess. 
'Offtopic' thread link is in my sig...


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 21, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Gravity is indeed awesome. The close up scenes of the space station in the beginning of the movie were especially great and made u feel like u were there. While Sandra bullock was a great fit for the character, it was George clooney who stole the show with his devil may care attitude even in the midst of certain calamity. 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree. 
Clooney was awesome . I loved the way they plotted comedy dialouges and moments within such nail-biting situation.
Apart from that , the movie itself leaves us with a great message.! 

As far as the visuals are concerned , the part where the exploding debris come flying towards you , I almost shook a bit on the seat , to swerve away . As if the particles were real.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 22, 2013)

No word on prisoners yet?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ground hogs day


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Ground hogs day



are those words for prisoners ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> are those words for prisoners ?



No. Its another movie.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Today, i was watching On the smoke tour snoopdogg, eminem, dr.dre concert and father was asleep and suddenly woke up and seen on screen and BAM! some girl in the audience flashed their titities );





There should be a thread like "most embarrassing moments of your life" .... btw is it for the language filter in TDF that there are too many T's on that luxury item term?


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 22, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Today, i was watching On the smoke tour snoopdogg, eminem, dr.dre concert and father was asleep and suddenly woke up and seen on screen and BAM! some girl in the audience flashed their titities );



Youtube link ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 22, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Ground hogs day



I like that movie.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

Escape Plan - Awesome Movie to watch because of Stallone & Arnold and finally a great story indeed.
Gravity -Yet to watch.....


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 22, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Youtube link ?



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx47zhDoPss

00:57:33


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 22, 2013)

*Kiss Kiss Bang Bang* - 7/10


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 22, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Today, i was watching On the smoke tour snoopdogg, eminem, dr.dre concert and father was asleep and suddenly woke up and seen on screen and BAM! some girl in the audience flashed their titities );


----------



## TheMost (Oct 22, 2013)

Fight club 1999 ... Unusual storyline...
Definitely a must watch...


----------



## abhidev (Oct 22, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Today, i was watching On the smoke tour snoopdogg, eminem, dr.dre concert and father was asleep and suddenly woke up and seen on screen and BAM! some girl in the audience flashed their titities );



such scenes always come when someone suddenly either wakes up from sleep or comes through the door


----------



## R2K (Oct 23, 2013)

The Internship (2013) - IMDb

The whole movie looked like a Google commercial after 15 min into the story. Fun movie though. People who work for tech companies might like it better I guess


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 23, 2013)

R2K said:


> The Internship (2013) - IMDb
> 
> The whole movie looked like a Google commercial after 15 min into the story. Fun movie though. People who work for tech companies might like it better I guess



Seconded.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 24, 2013)

Father of Invention (2010) - IMDb 5/10
avg. movie nothing extra ordinary or good about it. some sort of inspirational how you can go from broke to billionaire to broke and billionaire again 

Jaane Bhi Do Yaaro (1983) - IMDb 9/10
total fun comedy movie a must watch from me. 

The Silence of the Lambs (1991) - IMDb 10/10
movie freaks should watch this asap.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 24, 2013)

^^ The Silence of the Lambs is a real treat watch I must say


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Moon (2009) - 7.5/10*
good movie to watch...excellent location



TheHumanBot said:


> Jaane Bhi Do Yaaro (1983) - IMDb 9/10
> total fun comedy movie a must watch from me.


Drama on stage in the end was Epic


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 25, 2013)

*Despicable Me* - 8/10


Light Bulb !


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 25, 2013)

SHUTTER ISLAND-10/10

A movie that stayed with me even after a long time of watching it.
Leanardo <3 

MUST WATCH!! 
GENRE-Psychological/Drama


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 25, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Despicable Me* - 8/10
> 
> 
> Light Bulb !



Now Watch 2 !


----------



## a_medico (Oct 26, 2013)

*Falling overnight* - Watched it for the second time this year. Still hit me the same as it did for the first time. Maybe more.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 26, 2013)

The terminal - 9/10
Amazing story, very upbeat and fun. Amazing acting by tom hanks and Catherine zeta Jones is as stunning as always


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 26, 2013)

The Conjuring 2013 - 7/10.

It's a very nice horror movie.Will advise to watch it with headphones , plugged in.


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The Conjuring 2013 - 7/10.
> 
> It's a very nice horror movie.Will advise to watch it with headphones , plugged in.



I once freaked out watching grave encounters with headphones plugged in and sitting too close to monitors


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 26, 2013)

amjath said:


> I once freaked out watching grave encounters with headphones plugged in and sitting too close to monitors



That was the plan.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2013)

*VHS 2 7/10*

Ah, perfect movie to watch on a rainy evening, specially when you are alone in a 3BHK flat! Creates the perfect environment! (I just hope the light does not go out tonight!)

Creepy. Gorier than first. 4th story was total wash out by making the DOG the bearer of cam. That POV is a wrong choice. And the footage is poorly made. Michael Bay might be his idol in film-making.
'Safe Haen' might be the best part of this one. 

But I still hate zombies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> That was the plan.



Not a great plan !


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Not a great plan !



It is. Sound effects can sometimes steal the show.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2013)

*The Lone Ranger 6/10*

Too long for such a movie. Neither you are a Tarantino nor you have the brilliant one-liners. A Horse can't compensate that!

My reason to watch this was only Depp but he seems to be doing a guest appearance in this movie. The plot moves around Armie Hammer.

Good cinematography though.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 27, 2013)

The Croods (2013) - IMDb 10/10
a must watch from me. Curiosity kills.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2013)

*'Kon Tiki' - 7/10* really a good watch. Great picturization. based on a true story of legendary explorer Thor Heyerdal's epic 4,300-mile crossing of the Pacific on a balsawood raft in 1947


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *The Lone Ranger 6/10*
> 
> Too long for such a movie. Neither you are a Tarantino nor you have the brilliant one-liners. A Horse can't compensate that!
> 
> ...


Agree with you.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *The Lone Ranger 6/10*
> 
> Too long for such a movie. Neither you are a Tarantino nor you have the brilliant one-liners. A Horse can't compensate that!
> 
> ...



Well , the movie's title is The Lone Ranger and Hammer was the Lone Ranger and the main character so he got more screen time , people were complaining that Hammer got less screen time and that Depp's role was increased even though he is in a supporting role in the source ...


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

*Turbo (2013)* - 9/10.
A very inspirational movie and really nice animation. This is one of the must watch animation movie of the year 2013 , for sure. I couldn't find flaws in the movie , found it so good.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> *Turbo (2013)* - 9/10.
> A very inspirational movie and really nice animation. This is one of the must watch animation movie of the year 2013 , for sure. I couldn't find flaws in the movie , found it so good.



really...heard that he movie is boring...will give it a try


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> really...heard that he movie is boring...will give it a try



From the viewpoints of a kid , its pretty good movie. Not sure about adults ,because they are more into action , surprises ,romance , pace , etc.
It's a bit on the slower paced movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> It's a bit on the slower paced movies.


The protagonist is a snail, isn't it?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> The protagonist is a snail, isn't it?



yeah ....


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> The protagonist is a snail, isn't it?


Yeah , the story it centered around his will power.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

Captain Phillips -9/10

Tom hanks-- mother of god natural acting. 



Spoiler



I remember a medal of honor  WF mission similar to the climax


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 28, 2013)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno (2008) - IMDb 5/10 
bakwas just too much cursing and **** you can skip this one.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Zack and Miri Make a Porno (2008) - IMDb 5/10
> bakwas just too much cursing and **** you can skip this one.



I liked that movie.

Director is Kevin Smith and in his most movies he tries to show some different angle of love.

*Lovelace 7/10*

I have liked Amanda Seyfried since "Easy A" and only thing I knew about this movie is that she's in it. 
Before watching this I went through the plot description mentioned in IMDB. The description gives you an idea what this movie is about but gives you no idea about the emotional turmoil you are to face.

Let me warn you, the movie is depressing and there are two scenes that would really break your heart.

Amanda Seyfried is awesome as "Linda Lovelace". Peter Sarsgaard did good as "Chuck" her husband.

Just to give you an idea, you know "The Dirty Picture", now make that movie three tone darker and you got "Linda Lovelace"

P.S. few of you might have problem with the pace of the movie.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 28, 2013)

agree it was quite unique concept for movie.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2013)

The internship-9/10


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 28, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I have liked Amanda Seyfried since "Easy A" and only thing I knew about this movie is that she's in it.



Emma Stone was in Easy A

*lh3.ggpht.com/_R5WS6_kmmTI/S6vjCIHvJeI/AAAAAAAArZk/lv9mKFb7tSg/s1600/08.jpg 
^^^^^_________________________                                                 ^^^^^^
Amanda Seyfried__________________                                  Emma Stone


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2013)

My bad.

She dyed her hair black in the movie looked almost identical to Emma 

'Miss call' but well invested.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 28, 2013)

Arey yaar rhitwick bahut din ho gaya dikha nahin?
Chennai Express ka Blu Ray kab release ho raha hai?


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 28, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Zack and Miri Make a Porno (2008) - IMDb 5/10
> bakwas just too much cursing and **** you can skip this one.



come on its a comedy movie from Kevin Smith, its going to ahve cursing.
anyways i find this movie really funny 



rhitwick said:


> I liked that movie.
> 
> Director is Kevin Smith and in his most movies he tries to show some different angle of love.
> 
> ...



Thanks for recomendation, i skipped this due to imdb reviews..


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2013)

No idea...
Snapdeal accepting pre-order though


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 28, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Emma Stone was in Easy A


How is the movie "Easy A" ?.    I thought  about watching it a few months ago & totally forgot about it till I saw your post.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2013)

Since last night I'm thinking over "Lovelace".
The movie very cautiously (or unknowingly ? ) avoids drama moments.

I mean there are few scenes which would have been more dramatic and made more impact if the scene was not cut rather prolonged.



Spoiler



1. In a scene its seen Linda is forced to sleep with a random man that Chuck met in club for money. Scene starts the man counting money and in next scene we see Linda coming out of a random room. In background we see the man sitting on bed. We are left with the thought that the obvious might have happened. But why not show the torture here. I'm never in favor of torture scenes but here it was necessary. Her first violation. The trauma, the insult, the sorrow, the helplessness. So much scope of acting and getting the sympathy of the audience. But it was lost.

2. Her gang-bang scene. Again torture was necessary here.


----------



## baiju (Oct 28, 2013)

What Maisie Knew (2012) - IMDb

A divorced couple is fighting for the custody of their young daughter and the movie looks into their life through the eyes of the girl. Both the father and mother are busy with their work/career and have little time for the child. The movie portraits how weird is family life in the West. Excellent performance by the young actress Onata Aprile.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How is the movie "Easy A" ?.    I thought  about watching it a few months ago & totally forgot about it till I saw your post.



I liked "Easy A"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2013)

Wheels On Meals (1984): 7.5/10
Kuai can che (1984) - IMDb

Jackie Chan is great as usual.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 29, 2013)

*Despicable Me 2* - 8/10

much predictable storyline


*The Last American Virgin* - 8/10

classic klpd


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2013)

*21* - 7/10

Nice movie. One time watch.

*Gravity* - 7.5/10

Kickass acting by Sandra Bullock. George Clooney was great as well. 

the story was mediocre. But what sets the movie apart is the kind of 3D it has. just mind blowing awesomeness. its some experience to watch sun setting over the earth in 3D. 

Must watch.



Allu Azad said:


> *The Last American Virgin* - 8/10
> 
> classic klpd



whats klpd??


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

^^ "Khade L*** Pe Dhoka" ( an expression stating the utter failure of an event to happen over one's heightened expectations leading to frustration)


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2013)

^ 

i'm not sure you can use those terms freely here


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2013)

Urban Dictionary: KLPD


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^
> 
> i'm not sure you can use those terms freely here



OT well...expressions such as S#!t, F**K are abundant with wild cards but everyone gets the idea, it was the idea which was free  , now i've given it three stars though 

OnT--Elysium 7/10. O.K. Movie for me, that bald Matt kinda freaked me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

Red 2.
Ratings:9/10.
Superb...


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2013)

*Scary Movie 5 - 6.5/10*
Just another spoof movie

*The Heat - 8/10*

Hilarious and little lenghty, I laughed my as* off. A sequel with the duo would be great

*White House Down - 7/10*

There are 2 twists basically and both are predictable.
With so much security terrorists invades White House WTF??????
I know Americans gets high with their patriotism but the patriotic scene in the climax gets me high


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 29, 2013)

Watched "Lucia" with english subtitles. 
Lucia -10/10
Great movie. international class.

One more regional movie
Carry On Jatta -9/10
comedy movie. But you should know Punjabi or Hindi for enjoying it.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2013)

True lies is one of the worst movies by cameron atleast according to me.I was Never able to enjoy the movie. Public these days are giving improper rating at IMDB. This movie deserves max 6.5.

*Match point*.
Yeah it is good but i have had enough of these abrupt ending movies. Overall its a good move if you are bored watching some other genre.


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 31, 2013)

White House Down- 5.5/10


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 1, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> White House Down- 5.5/10



Will give it 3/10. Such a waste of my time.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2013)

Dracula: Dead and Loving It (1995) - IMDb - very funny spoof film based on Nosferatu - a must watch for some good laugh and fun.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2013)

The Internship: 6/10

okayish movie, has its moments of fun..

the only thing worth remembering is Neha [Tiya Sircar]


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 1, 2013)

*Anatomy of a Murder* - 9/10


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 1, 2013)

Saw Krrish3 today. Good for a one time watch. Story and vfx were okish, hrithiks performance was good vivek oberoi had one constipated look on his face throughout the movie. PC had little screen time lesser than kangana, Songs were terrible but bg music was good.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 1, 2013)

*Krish 3 6/10*

It has a story! (however lame that is)

Hrithik as old Rohit did good. His other avatars are not that good.
PC has a very small role.

Kangna had a role that had potential for acting but the director had other plans.

Total run time 150 minutes. Had a good group of villains but wasted them in final act.

Boring songs. 
Good VFX though.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 1, 2013)

^Y u no talk about plagiarism in the movie?  How many scenes have been ripped off from hollywood?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2013)

Happen to Watch Monster University , was not expecting anything apart of little time pass but to my surprise, it was impressive, took me glued all the time and specially how those Monster's feelings were portrayed . 

For anyone who loves Animated movies, its a must watch. 
8/10 ...


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2013)

Scary Movie 5 .. as spoof film this may be good as the SM 4 but can't be compared with the first 3 parts.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Happen to Watch Monster University , was not expecting anything apart of little time pass but to my surprise, it was impressive, took me glued all the time and specially how those Monster's feelings were portrayed .
> 
> For anyone who loves Animated movies, its a must watch.
> 8/10 ...



thanks for the heads up. 

i forgot about it.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 2, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Saw Krrish3 today. Good for a one time watch. Story and vfx were okish, hrithiks performance was good



Can Krrish withstand sunny deol and sunil shetty's yells?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 2, 2013)

Saw 'Escape Plan' last night. It was better than what I expected. 
Sly and Arnie have good chemistry and a few scenes had me in splits. 
No cliche dialogues, a good villain, and better 'acting' by everyone.

Must watch for people who love those bad action movies of the years gone by. Rest may watch it for a refreshing thriller that it is.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> Scary Movie 5 .. as spoof film this may be good as the SM 4 but can't be compared with the first 3 parts.


after the first 3 they went down the hill =/ fifth one was totally waste of time.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2013)

The Straight Dope: Does the title of the movie <em>Gattaca</em> refer to a DNA sequence?


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

*Despicable me 2* - Not great when compared to the first, but follows the tradition of Despicable me. Minions are quite funny, and this movie shows minions are capable of a separate movie. Love between children is just lame. Apart from that, it's simply superb..


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Despicable me 2* - Not great when compared to the first, but follows the tradition of Despicable me. Minions are quite funny, and this movie shows minions are capable of a separate movie. Love between children is just lame. Apart from that, it's simply superb..



ageed..

every damn sequel has some kind of love story to fvck it up. i mean, why?? the story itself is good without the love thing.. especially the kid love. 

minions are simply awesome and always managed to make me laugh. 

*Despicable Me 2* - 7/10


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2013)

Krrish 3 - 7/10

i dont know why but i like the character of Kaal, the thing is that Vivek oberoir's stupidity in past costing him now to get accepted as a good actor, i sure that vivek will sink the movie, but he has done good job comparing to his earlier movies, VFX are good compare to bollywood standard, The Rohit role is done greatly by Hritik, 

good movie to watch on Diwali time with family and kids


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 3, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> Krrish 3 - 7/10
> 
> i dont know why but i like the character of Kaal, the thing is that Vivek oberoir's stupidity in past costing him now to get accepted as a good actor, i sure that vivek will sink the movie, but he has done good job comparing to his earlier movies, VFX are good compare to bollywood standard, The Rohit role is done greatly by Hritik,
> 
> good movie to watch on Diwali time with family and kids


You are now laser painted for bashing by the hipsters of this forum


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2013)

Krish 3 = Xmen  + 1000's of other hollywood movies


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2013)

Watched Bhag Milkha Bhag in parts. Felt it was good.
Guys is the movie good in entirety.
Will wait for your suggestions!


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 4, 2013)

yes it is. go for it.


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2013)

[IMGG]*www.boxofficecapsule.com/imgbig/New-Poster-Of-Krrish-3.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*ifanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/newavengersposter.jpg[/IMGG]

I see a pattern..


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2013)

Come on buddy! You comparing Avengers with Krishh3?


----------



## reddead (Nov 4, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Come on buddy! You comparing Avengers with Krishh3?



 he is showing the similarity between the posters


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 4, 2013)

Is krissh 3 worth watching one time?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2013)

Rhino costume brilliantly stolen from upcoming amazing spiderman 2 
That looks like catwoman, robocop and toad from xmen. Sure the others are also stolen from somewhere.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 4, 2013)

They should have included Sunny Deol for a bit of exclusivity.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 4, 2013)

*Monsters University* - 9/10

Simply superb. Its very rare that a sequel (actually prequel) live up to its name from the first movie. MU has done just that. its everybit as good as MI and maybe more. Hats off to Pixar and Disney. They have a crowning jewel here.

PS: at points the animation is so real, it took me a couple of rewinds to the frame to make sure it was not real.

Highly Recommended!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 5, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Is krissh 3 worth watching one time?



actually the Kaal character is interesting, you need to watch the movie to know more as i dont want to spoil the fun, the suit kaal wears is actually torn out metal sheet  from his chamber, to fight with Krrish, and the mutant in the movie are created by Kaal from his own DNA to find cure for his illness, which links the events to Krrish's life


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2013)

*We're the Millers- 8/10*

This is a really good movie everyone should watch,The acting was good and it's pretty funny too.God knows,when bollywood will learn to make us movies



ajayritik said:


> Watched Bhag Milkha Bhag in parts. Felt it was good.
> Guys is the movie good in entirety.
> Will wait for your suggestions!



Go for it,It's so far the best Bolywood movie of this year


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2013)

*Krrish 3*.
Yes the character of vivek oberoi was interesting till the middle of the movie. Later everything is a mess.

If you are below 15 years or have children below 15 years of age then go for it. Just make sure you wake up in the interval to check if your child is still in his/her seat or buy some extra snacks for yourself so that you remain seated.

Visual effects are just like icing on the cake. If the script,story, acting etc etc are fantastic then people can overlook the vfx part. Unfortunately this movie has so many flaws,cliche and rip offs that i think rakesh roshan himself might have forgot "_kaun se movie se kya uthaya tha_".


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Krrish 3 *- A massive F***ing headache / 10


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2013)

Pitch Black and Riddick are damn good anti hero movies.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2013)

1 flaw I noticed A380's Dont FLY TO INDIA


----------



## quan chi (Nov 6, 2013)

nope that is not even a flaw if we compare it to the bigger loopholes this movie has.

I really don't have the energy to watch it again or remember the movie completely. I will just highlight few questions which i can recall.



Spoiler



1. I have not seen krrish completely(I mean from start to finish) but at least I know in that movie it has been shown he is super intelligent like his father since he inherits his powers. Now in this movie he takes up odd jobs and gets fired too? 

2. A child maybe below or equal to 10 yrs old just to save a pigeon takes such a risk of crawling on some cables connecting the roofs of two buildings.Yeah definitely he is the real krrish! 

3. So light gives life. But due to overdose the half healed plant burst? Ironman 3 (Er...which itself was a letdown.) cliche (twisted of course).

4. Kaal is a super genius (as introduced in the movie),but does not know if the doctors pull the foetus out of priya's body this early it wont survive? Damn it he made so many mutants out of his DNA. 

5. Kaal's childhood. Oh yes the interesting part. when he used to be a vampire. He was abandoned then he was adopted. After which he killed his surrogate father just because he had no answers to his questions? Moreover with such powers how come he was still masked from the rest of the world. His surrogate parents or the foster home guys never took him or showed him to any doctors? Yeah i got that. Bad parenting. Thus kaal killed him 
Going by this theory he must have killed everyone from his foster home too. Mean badass villain indeed!. Btw what were the police doing for so many years?

6. Cliche. Unwanted bad song.

7. Unwanted stupid song.

8. Kaal? you mean this
 Kaal Dhamaal - Shahrukh Khan - YouTube. 
Or this
 *i1.ytimg.com/vi/Xh_RR-RHGhI/hqdefault.jpg. Incase if you don't remember that's Dr jaikaal   from shaktimaan.
Btw that item song was better than this movie. or is it vivek oberoi making parody of his own movie?

9.Alien comes from some other planet and makes krrish john carter of earth!

10. When rohit mehra say's we need a "dimaag wala filter" or filter with brains. I never expected he means it literally. In the climax he himself stands in front of that light to filter it. I still did not get that part.



Enough already.When you are watching it please don't even try to think because for that also you have to use your brain.
This is the best review Review: Krrish 3 is heartbreakingly unoriginal - Rediff.com Movies, and this statement sums it up! 





> Krrish 3 might not seem great when you look at it as a film, but if you look at it as a 150-something minute long advertisement for all the brands that the lead actors, specifically Hritik Roshan, endorse, its award-winning material.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 6, 2013)

quan chi said:


> nope that is not even a flaw if we compare it to the bigger loopholes this movie has.
> 
> I really don't have the energy to watch it again or remember the movie completely. I will just highlight few questions which i can recall.
> 
> ...



ThankYou for saving my 2Hours. It appears that before going to watch this movie , somebody should definitely put his logical part of brain away for sometime.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry for wasting space here in this thread on this movie.
Yeah I'm talking about Krrish 3.
Only good thing about this movie was Kangna Ranaut and Vivek Oberoi's acting and too an extent the acting of the Character of Rohit.
After having a good experience of watching Koi Mil Gaya and Krissh I ventured hoping this would be a decent flick. Especially since it's made 100 crores in such a less time. but to say I was disappointed was an understatement. 

Rajesh Roshan's music in the previous two outings were quite admirable. But this one was mediocre to say the least.
Not sure what Priyanka Chopra was doing in this movie. And those stupid Mutants. Were those characters really required? Did they move the movie forward? A talent like Hrithik Roshan doing these kind of movies is real waste. I can still watch Guzaarish instead of this. That says a lot about this movie. And I have heard actors like Shahrukh Khan and Ajay Devgn were approached for the Villain's role reprised by Vivek Oberoi. Though I thought his acting was good I still felt he is better off in Gangster kind of movies.

I don't recollect in the recent times posting so much about a movie. Even my 2 year old kid couldn't stand this for long.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Krish 3 6/10*
> 
> It has a story! (however lame that is)
> 
> ...





ajayritik said:


> Sorry for wasting space here in this thread on this movie.
> Yeah I'm talking about Krrish 3.
> Only good thing about this movie was Kangna Ranaut and Vivek Oberoi's acting and too an extent the acting of the Character of Rohit.
> After having a good experience of watching Koi Mil Gaya and Krissh I ventured hoping this would be a decent flick. Especially since it's made 100 crores in such a less time. but to say I was disappointed was an understatement.
> ...



I'm itching to say "I told you so"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

*2 Guns-8/10
The Last Day on Mars-6/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 6, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I'm itching to say "I told you so"



Did you my friend? Let me scroll up and check.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2013)

in KMG Jadoo establishes an interstellar psychic link with Rohit, and gives him some kind of superpowers (let's assume that some alien technology is in Rohit's blood, this is the least creepy explanation)
in Krrish, Krishna is born with superpowers. Even the family doctor knows this is because of the alien's gift
in Krrish 3, the hero fights retrovirus infection with the alien blood. explosions of alien blood antidotes. 

Now there is going to be an entire generation of kids with superpowers

looks like Jadoo's plan of a stealthy invasion is coming along just fine


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2013)

There's already Kid Krrish in line .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

List of Comicbook heroes/films on heroes Krrish is "inspired" by
Kaal ---- Magneto + Prof. X + Robocop
Kaya -------- Mystique
Frogman ----- Toad
Rhinoman ----- Rhino( from Spiderman)
Half a City being destroyed --- Man Of Steel
the whole "Solar energy = Life" thing seems to be "inspired" by the Extremis virus from IM3


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thor The dark World -- 7.5/10.

new concept introduced, some fun moments, lining up for convergence towards next Avenger movie.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2013)

*V for Vendetta* - 9/10. 

How did I miss this one. Had this movie in my laptop from an year, but never cared to watch.

The dialogues are amazing (hindi dub), which actually make the movie awesome.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Thor The dark World -- 7.5/10.
> 
> new concept introduced, some fun moments, lining up for convergence towards next Avenger movie.


 
You in UK or what ? It is releasing tomorrow here in India ??

*THE World's End (2013)* - By comparison it is the least good in the cornetto's trilogy but it is still a very powerful film , With good story and some brilliant performances and direction it is both fun and pleasing . A solid *8.5/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 7, 2013)

*Krrish 3* - This should go to Oscars.


EOD


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Krrish 3* - This should go to Oscars.
> 
> 
> EOD





^ Am not sure whether it is serious or sarcasm.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Krrish 3* - This should go to Oscars.



Krrish 3 copied things from every hit superhero hollywood movie in the last 15 years. 

IMHO, the producer needs to be sued.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *V for Vendetta* - 9/10.
> 
> How did I miss this one. Had this movie in my laptop from an year, but never cared to watch.
> 
> The dialogues are amazing (hindi dub), which actually make the movie awesome.




There's a lengthy dialogue by V, when he introduces himself to the girl, with full of words starting with the letter "V" in English.. How it was dubbed in Hindi?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Am not sure whether it is serious or sarcasm.



It'll be either a mistake of sarcasm. Never serious under any circumstances.



rajatGod512 said:


> You in UK or what ? It is releasing tomorrow here in India ??
> 
> *THE World's End (2013)* - By comparison it is the least good in the cornetto's trilogy but it is still a very powerful film , With good story and some brilliant performances and direction it is both fun and pleasing . A solid *8.5/10*



I think he is somewhere in Indonesia . Not in India for sure , can assume that from his Xenom thread.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

Most of the sequels suck, coz the moviemakers just want to milk the money from people, with the success of first movie.

I loved Krrish for its superhero concept, when it was out years before. After reading the reviews of Krrish 3, i will find it hard to watch this sequel with the same mood of its predecessor..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Most of the sequels suck, coz the moviemakers just want to milk the money from people, with the success of first movie.
> 
> I loved Krrish for its superhero concept, when it was out years before. After reading the reviews of Krrish 3, i will find it hard to watch this sequel with the same mood of its predecessor..



bcoz K3 is a complete copy-pasta


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Most of the sequels suck, coz the moviemakers just want to milk the money from people, with the success of first movie.
> 
> I loved Krrish for its superhero concept, when it was out years before. After reading the reviews of Krrish 3, i will find it hard to watch this sequel with the same mood of its predecessor..



I still watch Krrish sometimes (when there'd nothing else on) but Krrish 3 is just too much to digest, its like a sandwich with a lot of cheese in it, you know its bad for you, buy you'll eat it anyway.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Blue Valentine* - *7/10* superb acting by Ryan Gosling...the movie is a story of how a couple struggles through, was a good watch.



Spoiler



Watch it alone, has many love making scenes.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2013)

Lucia 9/10, must watch for film buffs, could have made the movie a little shorter, but still a excellent watch. Haven't seen a Kannada movie in ages, my hopes are back in the Kannada industry.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I think he is somewhere in Indonesia . Not in India for sure , can assume that from his Xenom thread.



Correcto ! am in  Indonesia, also visible from "location" below my avatar  

and thats odd that Thor releasing late in India, here in indo its opposite most of the times, movies released a tad bit later than in india. Krrish is here too, as always....but i don't have the courage to waste 476 INR equivalent IDR on this movie.


----------



## Runnin' (Nov 8, 2013)

Tropic Thunder

Famous quote
"You just went full retard, never go full retard. -RDJ"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's a lengthy dialogue by V, when he introduces himself to the girl, with full of words starting with the letter "V" in English.. How it was dubbed in Hindi?



It was kind of very poetic, will have to see the movie again to tell you. Will do so maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Lucia 9/10, must watch for film buffs, could have made the movie a little shorter, but still a excellent watch. Haven't seen a Kannada movie in ages, my hopes are back in the Kannada industry.



I have heard Kannada movies are fos usually . Friends suggested me to watch Mungaru Male and it was surprisingly good . Now Lucia too


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2013)

*Captain Phillips-9/10*
It's a really amazing movie,One of the best that I have ever seen.
The movie is based on the capture of the US cargo ship by the Somalian Pirates.
If the movie is still running in your local theater just go and see it.

I was pinned down to the seat the whole movie,The acting was Fanatastic,It really felt like I was seeing the real footage.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2013)

*The Wolverine  7.5/10* Some good action , plot becomes predictable and sometimes doesn't make any sense . Solid Acting by Hugh Jackman .... this movie sets up Days of future past pretty well...



Spoiler



Bony Claws ..... Get it fixed Logan. Why not put adamantium back on the claws when he was in Japan , it would have been easy for Yashida Industries cause they built a freaking full sized Suit of adamantium


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2013)

*The Wolverine 6/10*

The movie has no meaningful plot. Dragged in the middle and the link from drama to climax boss fight is very weak. Why so much drama?

Action scenes are good though. 

Someone needs to straight the Wolverine timeline. X-Men initial 3 parts then "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" and now this part...all botched the timeline.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 9, 2013)

I would give Wolverine 5/10. There was not a single interesting character in the movie except for Wolverine. The plot was too been there/seen that to hold my attention and the 



Spoiler



revelation at the end was nothing interesting.


. All in all, a very forgettable movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *The Wolverine 6/10*
> 
> The movie has no meaningful plot. Dragged in the middle and the link from drama to climax boss fight is very weak. Why so much drama?
> 
> ...



Well according to the timeline it is like this : X-Men First Class (somewhere in 1963) , X Men Origins Wolverine (somewhere around 1979) , X-MEN (somewhere around 2010) , X2 (somewhere around 2013) , X Men The Last Stand (somewhere around 2016) , The Wolverine (Somewhere around 2020-21 with the mid credit scene being in 2023 which leads right into Days of future past).

Now Days of future past is said to solve many of the continuity error or explain them . Days of future past takes place in 2023 with wolverine time traveling to 1973 .


----------



## icebags (Nov 10, 2013)

*Thor 2 : 7.5/10*
very good depth perception for the story, nicely organized plots with a nice little slow pace. but the villain phailed, so did some of those over fetched humors. eek, the pant scenes were totally unnecessary. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/42.gif

and as usual, hemsworth was the best cast they could have chosen for Thor. (they should have considered him for Hercules as well, u know, Hercules there looked so puny in trailer)

*Wolverine(2009) 8.5/10 *
an amazing insight of wolverine's life. i kind of always had to sympathize the long lifespan of wolvie's, while he has to keep living all through the centuries, his friends & families always become guests for few moments. this movie kinda nicely presented his file through loss and pain, and also love. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/20.gif

at the end loss of his memory, always kept me hanging at the question - was it a curse or blessing ?
anyways, it was an amazing movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2013)

*Thor 2 5.5/10*

Meh!

Stupid story, stupid villain and too much melodrama for an action movie.
120 minutes of its run-time felt like forever. 

*Thor 2* last line of the movie is stolen from "DDLJ"...."Ja Simran, jee le apni zindegi"


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Thor 2 5.5/10*
> 
> Meh!
> 
> ...



WTF!! spoilers dude..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Someone needs to straight the Wolverine timeline. X-Men initial 3 parts then "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" and now this part...all botched the timeline.


need to still see latest movie. yep, it is botched. if not, there are at least two timelines, one with x1-3, with 2 wolverine movies and another one with first class. this may get more messed up with days of future past.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2013)

^^How's that even a spoiler?!


----------



## icebags (Nov 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> WTF!! spoilers dude..



dude, seriously, u should start catching shows on saturday morning/evening, that way u wont have to care for spoilers anymore.

i don't remember if any ddlj translated line was there, but there was absolutely no hindi lines, rest assured.

yah, don't forget to see the after credit scene, people are very clever nowadays, no one left hall when the visual credits started, even though hall walla lighted the ceiling lights and sent his workers with vacuum cleaners in. 

here is another little spoiler for u, from after credit scene ..... 5:1 

all the marvel movies seem like started to flow in one direction isn't it ? including S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2013)

icebags said:


> i don't remember if any ddlj translated line was there, but there was absolutely no hindi lines, rest assured.






Anorion said:


> need to still see latest movie. yep, it is botched. if not, there are at least two timelines, one with x1-3, with 2 wolverine movies and another one with first class. this may get more messed up with days of future past.



Different directors of X-men, f**ked up the storyline. 
In first class, we see the *younger xavier* got hit by Magneto's deflected bullet on his spine, thereby making him to sit on his wheelchair forever. 
But in origins:wolverine, we see the* older xavier *guiding the young mutants, and walking towards them at the end.

Unless he creates illusions with his mind, he can't simply walk.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> But in origins:wolverine, we see the* older xavier *guiding the young mutants, and walking towards them at the end.





> Unless he creates illusions with his mind, he can't simply walk.


You answered your own question, its perfectly possible


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2013)

beasty, xavier, moira all teleport 10-40 years in future
by teleport i mean alt timeline
wolverine timeline is actually most consistent. 
yep old xavier in xmen3 is not same as xavier in first class, its impossible

biggest fail was merging of jubilee and gambit into other chars. they deserved centerspace in 1-3.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 11, 2013)

Wolverine 2013 : 7.5/10.
The movie is good but scenes and entire story can be anticipated easily.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2013)

Communion 1989 .. the movie is scary, has good amount of alien stuff, nice background music, created nice impression on mind but at the end everything felt like a little messed up .. I would still give it 7/10 and those of you who want to watch this kindly decode the movie if possible ... [  specially the ending part starting from Christopher Walken revisit into the alien ship with a camera ].


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 11, 2013)

*Pacific Rim* - 8/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Thor : The Dark World 8.5/10* Awesome action , stunning visual effects , job well done by Chris Hemsworth as Thor which I felt was weak in first film . Tom Hiddleston was great , Natalie Portman was alright . Other cast was fine as well . The Villain Malekith portrayed by Christopher Eccleston was very weak and had a very generic motive (now this is a worrying sign as now we have 2 straight films from Marvel with bad villains) . The plot could have been better (a lot) . There are quite a few laughs mostly by Kat Dennings "Darcy" and her plus one but sometimes the jokes just fall flat . I would like to say again that vfx seemed pretty awesome and will definitely be nominated for academy awards (which most probably will go to Gravity) . To sumarize It is 2 hour of some serious fun , the beauty of Asgard is marvelous which is shown quite brilliantly even though plot and villain are not up to the mark .



Spoiler



ONE DOWN , FIVE TO GO ...


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

OT post, could not find MUST NOT WATCH thread. 

*Ender's Game --2/10*, Harrison Sir, seriously WTF ? i mean WHAAT THE FCUK is wrong with Hollywood this time? that 2 mark is given for the usual quota of CGI and Graphics Visuals given to Movies and thats it.. cant wait for Screenjunkies to spank it hard with Honest Trailer.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

^ and CinemaSins


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 12, 2013)

jOBS (2013) - IMDb 7/10
watchable if you don't know the story of apple rising and Steve job vision. 

Pawn Shop Chronicles (2013) - IMDb 6/10
good movie you can't predict what's going to happen next so should watch.

Epic (2013) - IMDb 10/10
awesome work and epic is epic movie. must watch from me.

The Help (2011) - IMDb 10/10
totally must must must watch movie. isko nai dekha to kya dekha 

Source Code (2011) - IMDb 8/10
totally good movie should watch nice story as well. intelligent movie. 

Black Hawk Down (2001) - IMDb 8/10
movie set in war area and if you like the A Team movie should watch this one.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/ 10/10
this is must watch teaches something about life.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0119822/ 8/10
funny movie and watch it if you like this actor.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0974661/ 3/10
skip this fukaree don't waste your time.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0119396/ 10/10
awesome movie must must watch. have sex scene  so ... 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1213644/ 1/10
they think it's funny but it's not =/ lame acting and lame jokes.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0187078/ 7/10
must watch it's has been telecast many times on TV.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0467406/ 10/10
again totally awesome movies and this one also goes into my all time fav. movies.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

*The Mortal Instruments City of Bones (2013)* --1/10

*Kick-Ass 2 (2013)* --6.5/10


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 13, 2013)

Malena (2000)[18+] uncut edition   .. I'd give 8/10


----------



## baccilus (Nov 13, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> jOBS (2013) - IMDb 7/10
> watchable if you don't know the story of apple rising and Steve job vision.
> 
> Pawn Shop Chronicles (2013) - IMDb 6/10
> ...



Please write the names of the movies. They are not appearing in taptalk.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2013)

THOR 2:- The dark world :- 8.5/10  Surprisingly good...some of my friends who saw this earlier warned me that the movie is a bit slow paced..Absolutely not...enjoyed the flick immensely..dare i say even more than man of steel...The humour did not in any way distract me from the movie's main plot.Also it was timed perfectly and not at random to get cheap laughs.The mid credit scene blew my mind.Worth watching


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 14, 2013)

The Pursuit of Happyness (2006) - IMDb 10/10
this is must watch teaches something about life.

As Good as It Gets (1997) - IMDb 8/10
funny movie and watch it if you like this actor.

17 Again (2009) - IMDb 3/10
skip this fukaree don't waste your time.

Jackie Brown (1997) - IMDb 10/10
awesome movie must must watch. have sex scene  so ... 

Disaster Movie (2008) - IMDb 1/10
they think it's funny but it's not =/ lame acting and lame jokes.

Gone in Sixty Seconds (2000) - IMDb 7/10
must watch it's has been telecast many times on TV.

Juno (2007) - IMDb 10/10
again totally awesome movie and this one also goes into my all time fav. movies.






 Everything Must Go I (2010) 6/10 
damn slow movie. you can skip this one.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2013)

*Prisoners - 7.5/10* - really a good watch...awesome acting by Hugh Jackman...the story built up really well but the end was disappointing.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 14, 2013)

rickenjus said:


> Malena (2000)[18+] uncut edition   .. I'd give 8/10



I'd give it 10/10 for two reasons. 


 5 for each.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> I'd give it 10/10 for two reasons.
> 
> 
> 5 for each.



hehe  but its not that good of a movie. 

The Dreamers (2003) - IMDb   - nudity alert. 

Watched Machete Kills- 8/10.. I somehow like these kind of movies , and snoop movies too


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 14, 2013)

.jRay. -  ??? which two reasons

@RCuber.. well i loved it from start till end .. although movie is little slow paced...



> I somehow like these kind of movies


check out shame.. you will like it ...  
nudity alert too..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

rickenjus said:


> .jRay. -  ??? which two reasons



tell me you are kidding!!! TWO REASONS!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 14, 2013)

rickenjus said:


> .jRay. -  ??? which two reasons
> ..



Two big round reasons.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 14, 2013)

*Happiness* - 9/10




Spoiler



I CAME


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

My MUst Watch are:
Children of Men


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> THOR 2:- The dark world :- 8.5/10  Surprisingly good...some of my friends who saw this earlier warned me that the movie is a bit slow paced..Absolutely not...enjoyed the flick immensely..dare i say even more than man of steel...The humour did not in any way distract me from the movie's main plot.Also it was timed perfectly and not at random to get cheap laughs.The mid credit scene blew my mind.Worth watching



So , You like whats written in my signature ...


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 14, 2013)

@RCuber @.jRay -  haha ..got that now..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2013)

Trailer of an upcoming bengali movie "Chander Pahar". Very beautiful cinematography, surprisingly good production value. Check out...not much 'bong' dialogue...should not bore you.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

^^ Indiana Jones?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Indiana Jones?



Ummm...based on a novel written by Bibhutibhushan Bandopadhyay. Very famous writer in Bengal. Famous for writing "Pather Panchali" which Satyajot Ray later adopted into the famous movie of same name.
b/w,
Chander Pahar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Indiana Jones?



Dude.Bongs always write intellectual shiz.Which get cancelled and are then copy-pasta'd by Hollywood and then By bollywood*cough*jhaadu,EET*cough*


----------



## icebags (Nov 15, 2013)

^ its hard to find even a single bengali man/oldman/boy who has not read chader pahar (mountain of chad) in his teens and has not romanticized his own self in the place of the main character of that novel (not sure about nowadays ultramodern non-bengali speaking bengali teens).



Spoiler



there is english translation available, for anyone who wants to read english.*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f0/Cover_page_of_%22Chander_Pahar%22%2C_a_novel_by_Bibhutibhusan_Banerjee.jpg



i wonder if the film will be near anywhere as good, there is not as much good response from people about the other adventure film they made - mishor rohosyo ( egypt mystery  ) to begin with.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^ its hard to find even a single bengali man/boy who has not read chader pahar (mountain of chad) in his teens and has not romanticized his own self in the place of the main character of that novel (not sure about nowadays ultramodern non-bengali speaking bengali teens).
> 
> i wonder if the film will be near anywhere as good, there is not as much good response from people about the other adventure film they made - mishor rohosyo ( egypt mystery  ) to begin with.



You bongs and southies are the only ones who read your regional literature.
people give a rat's @$$ about their  own regional lit. in other states


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You bongs and southies are the only ones who read your regional literature.
> people give a rat's @$$ about their  own regional lit. in other states



thats very poor culture right there. 

better not start a flame war here buddy.


----------



## icebags (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You bongs and southies are the only ones who read your regional literature.
> people give a rat's @$$ about their  own regional lit. in other states



yah chill down, just wanted to say that to mean it has amazing mesmerizing storyline & plot. it will be awesome if the film can picture even quarter of it.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> yah chill down, just wanted to say that to mean it has amazing mesmerizing storyline & plot. it will be awesome if the film can picture even quarter of it.



The trailer looks far better than "Mishor Rahoshyo". More professional, well organised and points out best part of the movie. 
Can get a better idea when theatrical trailer would come out.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thats very poor culture right there.
> 
> better not start a flame war here buddy.



Have i been misconstrued?
Really only bongs and southies(i think,not sure) read/have interest their respective regional literature
Rarely i see people discuss about Any Marathi novel or Hindi novel(Being from Mahrashtra or Delhi/UP respectively)
Nor do i see such books in stores
atleast B&S peoples keep their regional literature alive.not like the other peoples in other states in our country who dont care for their own regional literature.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 15, 2013)

For what reasons is the movie "Machete" even in top lists of movies in IMDB ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> For what reasons is the movie "Machete" even in top lists of movies in IMDB ??



Erm.Fanboys upvoting it?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Erm.Fanboys upvoting it?


Fanboys of what ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Fanboys of what ??



that movie.Machete


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> For what reasons is the movie "Machete" even in top lists of movies in IMDB ??



IMDB does things like this. When AVATAR was released it was on top initially and I checked Shawshank Redemption and other movies were upvoted


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2013)

The darkest Hour-5/10


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 15, 2013)

Machete is cool but what the fuuk this redemption movie. pathetic ****. except 2-3 scenes.


----------



## R2K (Nov 15, 2013)

Hit and Run
Lame story revolving around some people driving cool fast cars. Acting and dialogues are chessy as f*ck sometimes

Prometheus (2012)

Good flick. Nicely done. The spacecraft and its interiors looked cool and actually kinda realistic. Also the story was interesting. Hope they will come up with a sequel


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> So , You like whats written in my signature ...



Hahahahaha...definitely...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 15, 2013)

*Elysium - 6/10* great special effects but the movie was so disappointing...after watching District 9.. I had great expectations form this movie and the matter of fact that Matt Damon was starring in it


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

^^ yea I felt the same.. not a good story.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 17, 2013)

Finally watched *'Gravity' in 3D - 9/10* simply epic movie...those intense and emotional moments were so gripping...totally worth it.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 17, 2013)

Imo prisoners is the best movieof 2013. Hugh jackman gives it everything in whatever role he plays and the easy going effortless charisma of jake gyllenhall makes for a great movie


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 17, 2013)

*Falling Overnight* - 9/10


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2013)

Gattaca is like a poetry. Well done and exceuted.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 17, 2013)

*The Wolverine* - 7/10



*Sin City *- 10/10


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 17, 2013)

anyone has seen thor2 yet ??? :O


----------



## baccilus (Nov 17, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> anyone has seen thor2 yet ??? :O



Yes many people have seen it.  Just yesterday I saw people coming out of the theatre after watching it


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 17, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> anyone has seen thor2 yet ??? :O



Indeed. I found it better than first.


----------



## icebags (Nov 17, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> anyone has seen thor2 yet ??? :O



of course most of superhero movie freaks already seen it. and it is better than thor 1 in many aspects.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 17, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Yes many people have seen it.  Just yesterday I saw people coming out of the theatre after watching it



    really ??? :O



harsh1387 said:


> Indeed. I found it better than first.





icebags said:


> of course most of superhero movie freaks already seen it. and it is better than thor 1 in many aspects.



thanks for the input..will watch it after 24th ( post exams )


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 17, 2013)

*The Great Gatsby* - 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Nov 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Falling Overnight* - 9/10



Atlast someone watched this movie!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 18, 2013)

*2 Guns (2013) * :8/10. Awesome movie. Though the action was a bit exaggerated but that's okay if you don't throw in too much logic.
The best thing is acting and story line.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 18, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Yes many people have seen it.  Just yesterday I* saw people coming out of the theatre after watching it*



but but...people always come out of the theater after watching a movie   ! did u mean very less number of people coming out or people coming out at "intermission" ? ( doubt there was any)


----------



## baccilus (Nov 18, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> but but...people always come out of the theater after watching a movie   ! did u mean very less number of people coming out or people coming out at "intermission" ? ( doubt there was any)



Lol


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 18, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Atlast someone watched this movie!



I watched it because of your recommendation  Sadly I could not find any subtitle .

Me also upped that lila webb sound track in youtube . Also was not able to find its lyrics anywhere .


----------



## a_medico (Nov 19, 2013)

^ Lovely song.

*Madras Cafe *- Little lengthy but top class direction. Very polished look to the film.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 19, 2013)

Watched Gravity Finally! I don't know what's the hype about this movie. The movie was good but not exceptional according to me.
I know people here wouldn't like my comments about this movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Elysium 6.5/10* Meh Story , Bad Characters ,  below - par acting , Good VFX for its budget , Some cool action scenes here and there ... Verdict : Disappointing sort of Follow Up to District 9 .


----------



## quagmire (Nov 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Gravity Finally! I don't know what's the hype about this movie. The movie was good but not exceptional according to me.
> I know people here wouldn't like my comments about this movie.



Didnt you find the VFX stunning?  Its really difficult to create weightlessness and zero - g environments with such detail.

It has one of the best  production design and art direction for a space movie by far.

Perfect cinematography and excellent SFX give it great repeat value and shelf life. 

IMO it will be in one of the top 10 movies this decade.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Watched Gravity Finally! I don't know what's the hype about this movie. The movie was good but not exceptional according to me.
> I know people here wouldn't like my comments about this movie.



I hope you didn't saw it in 2D.
THe movie has set a new bar for creating such stunning and real-world environment. Like the guy above said , the movie wins on this aspect without any doubt.
The story was good too , not exceptional but good enough.

THis is the type of movie where you put on 3D vision glasses , sit back and relax and enjoy the environment which probably feels as close to reality as it can get.

Infact if you look at the title of the movie itself *("GRAVITY"), * it's completely "Justified" , without any doubts at all.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 19, 2013)

*Red 2 7.5/10*

Even better than first part. Better action and awesome one liners! A bit over acting by "Mary-Louise Parker" as "Sarah" at times.
Check out.

*Clear History 5.5/10*

Not great. Can be considered as a time-pass movie.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

Dragnet (1987) - IMDb - one of the classic of Tom Hanks and Dan Aykroyd. The movie is not anything serious like dirty harry but good enough as an action theme based fun film.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

Insidious 2 - 7/10


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

did not know the second part is out .. need to watch this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

How is the movie "Percy Jackson-Sea of Monsters"? Can we see it at least once?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys any good movies from the recently released ones!


----------



## amjath (Nov 20, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good movies from the recently released ones!



 Pacific rim
If u r okay with animation movies then
Monsters university
Despicable me 2


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 20, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good movies from the recently released ones!



Prisoners,  this is the end.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 21, 2013)

^ I didnt like this is the end .... and I think it aint recently released (it was released in June)

Anybody watched *Drinking Budies (2013)* Anna Kendrick , Olivia Wilde


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2013)

Thor: The Dark World- 8.5/10

Much better than Iron Man 3.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ I didnt like this is the end .... and I think it aint recently released (it was released in June)
> 
> Anybody watched *Drinking Budies (2013)* Anna Kendrick , Olivia Wilde



This is the end is boring 2/10 man
Worlds end is good 6/10
Drinking budies is okish man, time pass stuff...watch it if you dont have anything good to watch..6/10
The way way back is nice movie..7.5/10
To do list is good too, female version of American pie..funny movie 6.8/10


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 21, 2013)

watched amelia again


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 21, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Thor: The Dark World- 8.5/10
> 
> Much better than Iron Man 3.



Yeah .... Now bring on Cap2 and GOTG .


Spoiler



Then *The AGE CAN BEGIN*


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2013)

*Krrish 3 - 5/10*
it has many flaws and not good for a 2nd watch.
even kids with common sense will find out the mistakes in it.
they say all VFX is done by India so it will get better soon



Spoiler



Bone Marrow of Rohit


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 21, 2013)

guys any recent 10/10 movies ?
or from old ones classic type like Pulp Fiction, Eternal Sunshine, fight club?


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 21, 2013)

*The Road *- 10/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 22, 2013)

^ Really ?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> guys any recent 10/10 movies ?
> or from old ones classic type like Pulp Fiction, Eternal Sunshine, fight club?



10/10 is subjective. Listing my favorites...some recent, some not so recent

_Falling Overnight

Tonight You're Mine (also known as 'You Instead')

Perfect Sense

404 (Bollywood movie)

Four lions

Snatch

In Bruges

Dancer in the dark

Sublime

Dread

Ikigami

The Road

Never let me go

Monsters (2010)

Hachi: A dog's tale

Chasing Amy

Confessions

Dog soldiers

Sita sings the blues

Into the wild

The reluctant fundamentalist



_


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 22, 2013)

^Thank you. haven't watched any of this movies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have only watched Into The Wild from that List ... a solid 9/10 from me . I give high ratings but I dont give a 10 easily .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 22, 2013)

*Percy Jackson : Sea of Monsters - 7/10* -- Nice film.Though a lot of things are different from the book,but stil ok
+1 point for the chick who plays Annabeth


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2013)

For the first time ever I watched two movies back 2 back. *Insidious 2 *and *Pacific Rim* in theater. Both were really good especially *Insidious 2.*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> For the first time ever I watched two movies back 2 back. *Insidious 2 *and *Pacific Rim* in theater. Both were really good especially *Insidious 2.*



Great , I still have to do that , why don't Indian theaters do Movie Marathons ?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^Thank you. haven't watched any of this movies.



I know. Many of them are offbeat movies, only regulars in this thread would appreciate them. Might not appeal to everyone.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I have only watched Into The Wild from that List ... a solid 9/10 from me . I give high ratings but I dont give a 10 easily .



You might also enjoy 'The art of travel', though Into the wild is better (music and background score plays a big part in it's appeal)


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2013)

I watched the 'original' of Murder 3 yday - The hidden face. A must see in suspense genre. I like how the acting of these french/spanish/italian people is so raw and spontaneous, puts our mainstream actor/actresses performance to shame. I havent seen Murder 3 but can say for sure that it wont be half as good as this original version.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Sita sings the blues
> 
> Into the wild


ha, nice to include Sita sings the blues. 
Into the wild had an awesome soundtrack, but think it gives the wrong message out because there are plenty of ways for a survivalist to actually not die in the wild. gear or maps, some basic things that could have saved and prolonged his life. 

10/10

Brazil

Pan's Labyrinth 

Logan's Run

Enemy Mine 

Fantastic Planet

Suicide Circle / Suicide Club


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2013)

Ram Leela - 3/10

A disaster from the Bhansali camp..

very avoidable. nothing like the grand design of Devdas. bad direction, storytelling.. too much color and a bit too much of red. and the dance sequences are


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 23, 2013)

twitter: raamleela is nazayaz aulad of sawariya and hum dil de chuke sanam.

you guys should must must watch how to make money from selling drugs.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ Really ?



May be 8/10 if you insist on rating seriously . But it feels like 10/10 for me  . I rate just after watching it so I tend to rate high . If you think about scenes in a movie later , you can easily detect faults and your original rating will come down .


----------



## harry10 (Nov 23, 2013)

*The Internship

Light hearted fun movie. A good one time watch. Though sometimes it feels its an advertisement for Google.
Rating -7/10

This is the End
Really liked it. Every star is playing himself in the movie. Story is kinda weak but the dialogues are funny. Do watch it.
Rating -8.5/10

The worlds End
Was disappointed. Only watched it cos of Simon pegg but its no where fun like Hot fuzz.
Can be easily avoided.
Rating- 5/10

Prisoners
This is a dark movie. Hugh jackman is extremely good. Jake Gyllenhaal is in a different role than his previous films. Must watch if you like slow crime thrillers. The way they had shown how far a father will go for his child is quiet believable.
Rating-9/10*


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Ram Leela - 3/10
> 
> A disaster from the Bhansali camp..
> 
> very avoidable. nothing like the grand design of Devdas. bad direction, storytelling.. too much color and a bit too much of red. and the dance sequences are



oh and another point i forgot to mention.. half way down the movie, i felt i was watching an Assassin's Creed movie.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2013)

Ram leela felt to me like the opening ceremony of Olympics with too much glitz. With each new song, as if a different country was performing in a different way. Nothing memorable in that movie. I would give it 5/10


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2013)

*Unconditional* - Small budget indie film but a very impressive direction and storytelling.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Unconditional* - Small budget indie film but a very impressive direction and storytelling.



this? Unconditional (2012) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> this? Unconditional (2012) - IMDb



Thats the one


----------



## sksundram (Nov 24, 2013)

Genre -  Love
Of all the Korean movies that I have watched, these two are my all time favorites : 
A millionaire's first love - Watched it so may times during my heartbreak. A bit slow though. The lady in the lead is just phenomenal.
*imdb.com/title/tt0757157/

Too beautiful to lie. -  A romcom and can be enjoyed by everybody. I am a fan of  Kim Ha Neul's acting.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0390042/


----------



## srkmish (Nov 24, 2013)

Also watch the classic - korean movie. One of my fav movies of all time


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 24, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Genre -  Love
> Of all the Korean movies that I have watched, these two are my all time favorites :
> A millionaire's first love - Watched it so may times during my heartbreak. A bit slow though. The lady in the lead is just phenomenal.


Movie is very similar to "A walk to remember"


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

FFS.. post links to Foreign Language films :/


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> FFS.. post links to Foreign Language films :/


Keulraesik (2003) - IMDb
amazing film. 11/10.



*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjE4NTA1NzExN15BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwNjc3MjM3._V1_SY317_CR0,0,214,317_.jpg

a nice fun film. 7.5/10


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2013)

^^then you should also see this film by the same actress:
Nae meorisokui jiwoogae (2004) - IMDb
korean movies have good romance/drama/comedy(the kind shown in typical bollywood movies but better executed).for a month i watched ~50 korean movies after doing an extensive search of reviews & now i can say that i have watched most good korean romance/drama/comedy movies of last decade.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2013)

coffee pi ke marathon run diya tha kya ? 

but thanks, thats in my list, will see when get time.

if u have completed watching all nice films, then u should see Boys Before Flowers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2013)

^^no need.this film is the adaptation of best-selling shōjo manga in Japan of all time.
Boys Over Flowers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
got free time & watched on an average 2 korean movies a day.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2013)

books and live actions are different *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/71.gif, anyways.....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> Keulraesik (2003) - IMDb
> amazing film. 11/10.
> 
> 
> ...



err.. I was telling the other guy who posted "Genre - Love"


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw a couple of these again recently.   The 90's was a great time for action movies, They don't make movies like these anymore.

The Rock - 8/10
Con Air - 7/10
Broken Arrow - 7/10
Face-Off - 6/10


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2013)

Jobs(2013)
Movie about how steve jobs started apple computers from a garage and turned it into one of the biggest computer companies in the world. 
Though after watching the movie I think all steve jobs was interested in was the design and aesthetics of the computers not how it works or its technical aspects.It was his friends who actually busted their a$$ making the computers and steve jobs only cared about how beautiful it should look outside. Also he  ignored all those friends later on when the company grew. I'm not sure if he was truely a jerk like he was shown in the movie. At one scene he was actually shouting at bill gates on phone. .


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 25, 2013)

R2K said:


> Jobs(2013)
> Movie about how steve jobs started apple computers from a garage and turned it into one of the biggest computer companies in the world.
> Though after watching the movie I think all steve jobs was interested in was the design and aesthetics of the computers not how it works or its technical aspects.It was his friends who actually busted their a$$ making the computers and steve jobs only cared about how beautiful it should look outside. Also he  ignored all those friends later on when the company grew. I'm not sure if he was truely a jerk like he was shown in the movie. At one scene he was actually shouting at bill gates on phone. .



both Gates and Jobs were jerks. 

Wozniak was The One. he made it happen.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2013)

icebags said:


> Keulraesik (2003) - IMDb
> amazing film. 11/10.



It's a breath of fresh air. 



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^then you should also see this film by the same actress:
> Nae meorisokui jiwoogae (2004) - IMDb
> korean movies have good romance/drama/comedy(the kind shown in typical bollywood movies but better executed).for a month i watched ~50 korean movies after doing an extensive search of reviews & now i can say that i have watched most good korean romance/drama/comedy movies of last decade.



Agree there are far better stories there and execution is meticulous compared to any other *wood.

I like Lover's Concerto more.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2013)

R2K said:


> Jobs(2013)
> Movie about how steve jobs started apple computers from a garage and turned it into one of the biggest computer companies in the world.
> Though after watching the movie I think all steve jobs was interested in was the design and aesthetics of the computers not how it works or its technical aspects.It was his friends who actually busted their a$$ making the computers and steve jobs only cared about how beautiful it should look outside. Also he  ignored all those friends later on when the company grew. I'm not sure if he was truely a jerk like he was shown in the movie. At one scene he was actually shouting at bill gates on phone. .





anirbandd said:


> both Gates and Jobs were jerks.
> 
> Wozniak was The One. he made it happen.



Though I have heard lot's of things about Steve Jobs but not much of negative talk on Bill Gates though. And I don't think a guy who does so much of philanthropy can be categorized as a jerk. Though it maybe true that Bill Gates was not the real techi type guy. *But still I don't think a guy who is willing to give back to society can be termed as Jerk.*

Just my two cents.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2013)

@icebags,i know.i just prefer reading original manga & that is why i don't watch live action or even anime series based on manga except in some rare cases.

@Faun,lover's concerto was good especially the acting of Tae-hyun Cha.have you seen his other movies speed scandal & Miracle of Giving Fool ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2013)

^^haven't seen those two movies. Stopped my movie spree a long back.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 25, 2013)

R2K said:


> Jobs(2013)
> Movie about how steve jobs started apple computers from a garage and turned it into one of the biggest computer companies in the world.
> Though after watching the movie I think all steve jobs was interested in was the design and aesthetics of the computers not how it works or its technical aspects.It was his friends who actually busted their a$$ making the computers and steve jobs only cared about how beautiful it should look outside. Also he  ignored all those friends later on when the company grew. I'm not sure if he was truely a jerk like he was shown in the movie. At one scene he was actually shouting at bill gates on phone. .





anirbandd said:


> both Gates and Jobs were jerks.
> 
> Wozniak was The One. he made it happen.





ajayritik said:


> Though I have heard lot's of things about Steve Jobs but not much of negative talk on Bill Gates though. And I don't think a guy who does so much of philanthropy can be categorized as a jerk. Though it maybe true that Bill Gates was not the real techi type guy. *But still I don't think a guy who is willing to give back to society can be termed as Jerk.*
> 
> Just my two cents.


Watch this movie Pirates of Silicon Valley (TV Movie 1999) - IMDb


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 25, 2013)

V for Vendetta
Kick-Ass 1+2
Elysium
Sanctum


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

Runaway Train 1985 ... great film which teaches " what defines a man ". I would highly recommend watching this one and I would give it 8.5/10.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2013)

*Lucia (2013) - IMDb - 8/10*

It's a Kannada film. A great movie, honestly. Enjoyed every bit of it.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 25, 2013)

Watched "The Skin i Live in" yesterday starring Antonio Banderas. Great slow thriller. The revelation was completely unexpected , although people smarter than me will catch the hints sooner  . The lead actress Elena Anaya is very beautiful and very talented and is the star of the movie. Wondering why she hasn't got more mainstream roles till now. 

La piel que habito (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 25, 2013)

*A Millionaire's First Love* - 8/10

A remake of AWTR but still good


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 25, 2013)

Also adventure of tintin, looks so real :O


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2013)

A good news to movie buffs (@Anorion specially)

PVR to release Kamal Swaroop’s cult film Om-Dar-Ba-Dar | F.i.g.h.t C.l.u.b

Have seen half of the movie thanks to Anorion's recco long back. Good but a bit boring.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2013)

Helpless (2012) - such a good thriller. Saw the sudden twist coming at the end. Nevertheless, a movie that blurs the black and white just like Vengeance trilogy..


----------



## srkmish (Nov 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> Helpless (2012) - such a good thriller. Saw the sudden twist coming at the end. Nevertheless, a movie that blurs the black and white just like Vengeance trilogy..



Where did you get it? I searched on P*Bay and found a 3.24 gb file with 4 s*s . I want to watch it given the good reviews.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Where did you get it? I searched on P*Bay and found a 3.24 gb file with 4 s*s . I want to watch it given the good reviews.



Check your inbox.


----------



## icebags (Nov 26, 2013)

is there anyone who watched this and didnt become this ->  ? i couldn't decide whether to laugh or cry...... 

8/10

Up in the Air (2009) - IMDb


----------



## abhidev (Nov 26, 2013)

icebags said:


> is there anyone who watched this and didnt become this ->  ? i couldn't decide whether to laugh or cry......
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Up in the Air (2009) - IMDb



I liked the movie


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 26, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Also adventure of tintin, looks so real :O



yeah the lighting was so awesome and realistic at the same time .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> yeah the lighting was so awesome and realistic at the same time .



Implying both can't happen together?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 26, 2013)

^ well no , they can obviously happen together


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 26, 2013)

*Carrie (1976)* - 9/10

*Insidious* - 9/10


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ well no , they can obviously happen together



But think about it, can realistic lighting not be awesome?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 27, 2013)

Faun said:


> Helpless (2012) - such a good thriller. Saw the sudden twist coming at the end. Nevertheless, a movie that blurs the black and white just like Vengeance trilogy..



Watched it. Agree with what you say.


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 27, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Watched it. Agree with what you say.



IMDB link?


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2013)

here 
Hoa-cha (2012) - IMDb



Allu Azad said:


> *Carrie (1976)* - 9/10
> 
> *Insidious* - 9/10



watched both and liked both specially the first one.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 27, 2013)

*Ramleela *
Definitely Must not Watch movie. One of the worse movies to be made by SLB. Not sure how this movie is faring well  at box office.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> *Ramleela *
> Definitely *Must not Watch movie.* One of the worse movies to be made by SLB. Not sure how this movie is faring well  at box office.


Posted in wrong section Bro


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2013)

*Elysium* ...... So my one of the most awaited movie finally came out on Bluray and I was able to watch it. Missed it in theaters. This definitely falls way short of the awesome D9, but then comparisons should not be made, But being the second only full feature movie by the director, the comparisons had to happen.

Elysium visuals are a treat, but then I presume it had to be same like Oblivion and Prometheus. But what Elysium lacks of a good decent plot. Its plain and tooo predictable even for a non Hollywood gore. Plus the characters are not well written as well, the only enjoyable aspect are the action camera shots, which were amazing, If anyone could have notice, Neil has actually used quite a few unconventional camera angles and perspective. It was a pleasure to watch the few but good action sequences. Performances were ok, not too good neither too bad ............... 


I would go for 6.5/10 for this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2013)

*In the Mouth of Madness (1995) - 7/10*
Good horror movie by John Carpenter
nice sound effects


----------



## quan chi (Nov 29, 2013)

*Green lantern*
Not as bad as the critics say. But yeah it certainly lacks many things otherwise it could have been a good movie!


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Conviction (2010) - 7.5/10*
Based on true story about a sister who fights for justice to her brother who was arrested for murder.
Hillary and Sam have done a top job here, emotion and all. 
Screenplay and Directing were good too, the way they show flashbacks
This will test your patience!


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

Epic - 8/10
Epic!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2013)

After a long time saw a good neat, complete movie.

*B.A. Pass 8/10*

Awesome acting by Shilpa Shukla. I can't just imagine anyone but her in that role. She just lived that role and proved her brilliance as an actor in this movie. Hats off to her.
Shadab Kamal did a commendable job and tried to match Shilpa's level at times.

Rajesh Sharma shined even in his brief role.

Above all these plus points the movie also gives you hard reality as an ending. Don't touch this movie if you are not prepared to see a dark movie.

Recommended.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 29, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> *Conviction (2010) - 7.5/10*
> Based on true story about a sister who fights for justice to her brother who was arrested for murder.
> Hillary and Sam have done a top job here, emotion and all.
> Screenplay and Directing were good too, the way they show flashbacks
> This will test your patience!



Very good movie. Proves once again that blood runs thicker than water. If you want to watch another great movie about a sister who will not stop at anything to protect her brothers, watch Gracie's choice. It is a great movie in any respect. Someone has uploaded the whole movie in parts on youtube



rhitwick said:


> After a long time saw a good neat, complete movie.
> 
> *B.A. Pass 8/10*
> 
> ...



Correct. Its a dark movie and had me feeling nauseous by the end. Don't recommend it solely for the purpose that movies are meant to be entertaining/escapist and not bring us face to face with gritty., sick realities of life. I get that enough from newspaper headlines.


----------



## R2K (Nov 30, 2013)

Transporter 3
They did good job selecting Jason Statham as the transporter. No one can do a better job for this role.
That car chase scene was awesome. I know its a shameless attempt for product placement but it was like a performance benchmark test between audi and mercedes.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2013)

Elysium .


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 30, 2013)

Searching for Sugar Man

8.5/10

A real life story.

Searching for Sugar Man (2012) - IMDb


----------



## srkmish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Searching for Sugar Man
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> ...



Have downloaded it. Never got around to seeing it. Have too much backlog of tv series to complete first.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Check your inbox.



send me the PM too


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Paul Walker , aka Brian O. Conner. Will really miss him in Fast & Furious Series.  . Loved his movies man. This is really disheartening.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> R.I.P. Paul Walker , aka Brian O. Conner. Will really miss him in Fast & Furious Series.  . Loved his movies man. This is really disheartening.



What he dead


----------



## R2K (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Paul walker. Fast and furious movies are never gonna be same again.


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's very sad news.  RIP


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> What he dead



even , I thought this as fake , & searched a lot before realizing that the tragic incident actually took his life.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2013)

Conformation on his facebook page and IMDB page. 

*www.facebook.com/PaulWalker
Paul Walker - IMDb

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/179732-fast-furious-star-paul-walker-dies-car-crash.html


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 1, 2013)

$hit man paul walker No more!!!
RIP. I can imagine F&F without Him


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> $hit man paul walker No more!!!
> RIP. I *can't* imagine F&F without Him



Fixed


----------



## srkmish (Dec 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> Fixed



Ha ha


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 1, 2013)

Did they finish filming Fast 7 ?


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Did they finish filming Fast 7 ?



I don't think so. Saw a few pics of shooting a few days back.


----------



## icebags (Dec 1, 2013)

this year has been very interesting with full of action adventure and scifi stuff. how many of these have u seen / not seen ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Did they finish filming Fast 7 ?



No it's not over but his other movie [forgot its name] was over


----------



## baccilus (Dec 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> No it's not over but his other movie [forgot its name] was over



So I guess they will have to abandon the movie. Or do they have the tech to work around this?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 1, 2013)

Well the news is they will still move forward , but anything is still not confirmed . My personal thought is that in no way they would cancel the film as it will be a huge loss of about 200 million for the studio , many would loose their jobs . Rework the script in some way as to make him be with his family and not return again like it looked in fast five's ending. They should however end the series with this one .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> send me the PM too



Check your inbox


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ yo, got it and TFS 

BTW, Watched Kick Ass 2 but did not like it over the previous part.


----------



## R2K (Dec 2, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well the news is they will still move forward , but anything is still not confirmed . My personal thought is that in no way they would cancel the film as it will be a huge loss of about 200 million for the studio , many would loose their jobs . Rework the script in some way as to make him be with his family and not return again like it looked in fast five's ending. *They should however end the series with this one .*



He will definitely be missed in the movie but why would they have to end the series with Fast and furious 7 ? They did fine with fast and furious : Tokiyo drift without any of the main characters


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

Watched 'Captain Phillips' - 7.5/10 As always amazing acting by Tom Hanks...a must watch


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 2, 2013)

Suggest good adult comedies. Like role models / we're the millers or the heat.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Suggest good adult comedies. Like role models / we're the millers or the heat.



Hallpass


----------



## theserpent (Dec 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Watched 'Captain Phillips' - 7.5/10 As always amazing acting by Tom Hanks...a must watch



Yup,It's truely the finest movie of this year


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 2, 2013)

R2K said:


> He will definitely be missed in the movie but why would they have to end the series with Fast and furious 7 ? They did fine with fast and furious : Tokiyo drift without any of the main characters



I didnt like Tokyo Drift ... To be honest First , Fifth and sixth are the only ones that I like.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2013)

^^I liked Tokyo Drift.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 2, 2013)

Faun said:


> ^^I liked Tokyo Drift.



A lot of my friend like it too , I never got into it .


----------



## quan chi (Dec 3, 2013)

Tokyo drift is a popcorn movie. Two category of people will like it.
1.popcorn lovers
2.Drift lovers. Yep this movie showcases some awesome drifts worth watching.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2013)

Guys, something really funny happened with me today.

Actually, till date, I thought the hero of Thor to be Brad Pitt, yeah you read that right  (doesn't the face resembles too much  )

Today, I even had a bet on that with my friend.

And all of you know the result.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, something really funny happened with me today.
> 
> Actually, till date, I thought the hero of Thor to be Brad Pitt, yeah you read that right  (doesn't the face resembles too much  )
> 
> ...


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Dec 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, something really funny happened with me today.
> 
> Actually, till date, I thought the hero of Thor to be Brad Pitt, yeah you read that right  (doesn't the face resembles too much  )
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 3, 2013)

i haven't watched any of Thor, Lord of the rings, Star Wars movies


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 3, 2013)

^ point ? you watched avengers ? (thats the best thor movie )


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 3, 2013)

^ HA! other just participated  point is i thought the same that hero is brad pitt  i was generally saying i'm not impressed with any of those movies, you can interpret that as i did not understood anything related to movies.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice.....


----------



## a_medico (Dec 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, something really funny happened with me today.
> 
> Actually, till date, I thought the hero of Thor to be Brad Pitt, yeah you read that right  (doesn't the face resembles too much  )
> 
> ...



They both should carefully inspect the outer side of their right shoulders. If they come across a trishul tatoo, they could have been separated in Kumbh Mela in during their childhood.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 3, 2013)

LoL WTH Brad Pitt looks kinda old ... Hemsworth doesnt


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, something really funny happened with me today.
> 
> Actually, till date, I thought the hero of Thor to be Brad Pitt, yeah you read that right  (doesn't the face resembles too much  )
> 
> ...



*i46.photobucket.com/albums/f131/Bigtool4u/FacepalmThor.jpg


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2013)

I even get confused with Bollywood female actor deepika padukone and priyanka chopra and other old actor.
In Hollywood, I get confused with Matt Damon and mark wahlberg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ point ? you watched avengers ? (thats the best thor movie )



Wasn't Avengers supposed to be IM3? 

Thor: The Dark World is the best Thor movie till now.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 4, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Wasn't Avengers supposed to be IM3?
> 
> Thor: The Dark World is the best Thor movie till now.



Nope it wasnt ... it was Iron man and friends ... I hope Age of Ultron has more *everybody* beside Iron Man.

Well TDW was better than thor .. so yeah


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2013)

Saw *Limitless* (2011)
" With the help of a mysterious pill that enables the user to access 100 percent of his brain abilities, a struggling writer becomes a financial wizard, but it also puts him in a new world with lots of dangers. "

Enjoyed the movie. A lot could have been done with such brain power. But this ain't no philosophical film. And from the actor from Hangover, Limitless mimics the "one hell of a ride" kind of thrill the entire movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2013)

*Black Sabbath (1963) - 7.5/10*
Classic Horror movie..Three Tales of Horror and brilliantly executed
The horse riding in the end is superb


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Please suggest any movies like the likes of 300, Spartacus, Ben Hur, Gladiator, Robin Hood. Any other movies like these...
Any WW 2 movies like Guns of Navarone, Where Eagles Dare, D-Day, Force 10 from Navarone,All Quiet on the Eastern Front, Patton, Stalingrad, Bridge on River Kwai, Tora Tora, Dirty Dozen...
All the above movies are 100% action packed.

Exorcist(1973) 9/10.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Please suggest any movies like the likes of 300, Spartacus, Ben Hur, Gladiator, Robin Hood. Any other movies like these...



Check out "Troy".



bavusani said:


> Please suggest any movies like the likes of 300, Spartacus, Ben Hur, Gladiator, Robin Hood. Any other movies like these...
> Any WW 2 movies like Guns of Navarone, Where Eagles Dare, D-Day, Force 10 from Navarone,All Quiet on the Eastern Front, Patton, Stalingrad, Bridge on River Kwai, Tora Tora, Dirty Dozen...



For War movies - 
The Thin Red Line
Saving Private Ryan
Flag of our Fathers
Black Hawk Down   (Not WWII but I like this one)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Check out "Troy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already checked them buddy. Thanks for reminding. They are awesome movies.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Already checked them buddy. Thanks for reminding. They are awesome movies.



The Great Escape 
The Counterfeiters
Where Eagles Dare


----------



## R2K (Dec 5, 2013)

The official video tribute to Paul Walker from Universal and Fast & Furious team.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2013)

^^He looked better as he grew older


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2013)

*World War Z (2013) - 8/10*
Amazing movie....Intro is excellent.
Brad Pitt is the main character


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Planning to watch



Spoiler



* World War Z & Now you see me*


 on new year's eve


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 5, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Planning to watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realise that new years eve is 26 days away!!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 5, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Planning to watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both good movies you won't regret. 

any movies which you finished watching and you were like wha the heck did i just seen? in a good way not the movies which sucks. like 120 days of solem, i stand alone etc.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 5, 2013)

^
I know the wait is painful.. 
but, i can never watch any movie twice ( unless its for a girl  )..hence decided on watching other stuff to minimize the pain..

should be perfect by the time i finish watching F.R.I.E.N.D.S & The ITcrowd seasons ( from scratch..)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 5, 2013)

^ same here IT Crowd is on download and finished watching Friends Season 1 to 4


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *World War Z (2013) - 8/10*
> Amazing movie....Intro is excellent.
> *Brad Pitt* is the main character



Really ! How about a Z2 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Really ! How about a Z2 ?


when everytime Brad is on screen
do u see any other heroine... running along with Brad rest all were supportive
no idea abt Z2


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2013)

Listening to OST of "The Classic" gives goosebumps as if the story happened somewhere in reality.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> when everytime Brad is on screen
> do u see any other heroine... running along with Brad rest all were supportive
> no idea abt Z2



lol I meant , how about a Sequel (World WAR Z2)


----------



## srkmish (Dec 5, 2013)

Faun said:


> Listening to OST of "The Classic" gives goosebumps as if the story happened somewhere in reality.



Amazing amazing soundtrack. South koreans are currently far better than any other country in terms of Movies and music. I assume their TV Series are highly praised as well. 

Some movies feel like timepass, some entertaining , then some are there which leave you with an experience that your whole being is shaken. The classic is one of those.


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Amazing amazing soundtrack. South koreans are currently far better than any other country in terms of Movies and music. I assume their TV Series are highly praised as well.
> 
> Some movies feel like timepass, some entertaining , then some are there which leave you with an experience that your whole being is shaken. The classic is one of those.



Korean movies are emotional and touching. My sister is mad at Korean dramas/shows, she says they are great


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2013)

^^one thing I like is that they don't overdo things like playing an obnoxious background music, camera panning over and over again, zoom in on character. Maintains the subtlety and keeps to a plausible premise. No overacting.

These movies carefully use the background ambiance and silence where it's necessary. No songs/dance numbers out of blue and no one man show where the story is made around a central character that the others get little or no character development.

Few things never get old and this one belongs to the same category.

Not all Korean movies are directed so well.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 6, 2013)

*The Classic (2003) - 8.5/10*
One of the best movies in melodrama genre.
I loved it totally..be it direction, story, acting, OST or scenic, this movie is really great!
But you know it is far from reality thats why I rate it below My Sassy Girl, my Fav. Korean movie, which has real life mess! and is quite more funny 

Thanks for this Faun? Were you the one who listed top tier Korean movies or someone else? I've that list with me and i will start with more dark versions now..


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2013)

I used to watch Korean movies but now I don't get much time.


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2013)

If any one liked *Primer*, check this movie *Upstream Color*.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 7, 2013)

Knowing (Nicholas Cage)-9/10
can anybody suggest this kind of movies with mystery, but not horror (like final destination and da vinci code etc)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 7, 2013)

^^ you saw that today on TV?  

watch The Man from Earth (2007) - IMDb

TIL one can make your own movie lists in IMDB for your personal reference


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 7, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Knowing (Nicholas Cage)-9/10
> can anybody suggest this kind of movies with mystery, but not horror (like final destination and da vinci code etc)



National Treasure is the closest to da vinci code & I like it even better.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 8, 2013)

nac said:


> If any one liked *Primer*, check this movie *Upstream Color*.



My views on this


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2013)

Elysium - Not a strong story.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 8, 2013)

Going through posts, i came to notice that members just post about any movie they liked but the title says MUST Watch. The authenticity of the thread is lost in this way. Correct me if I am wrong. Take the "just above post" for example.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ you saw that today on TV?
> 
> watch The Man from Earth (2007) - IMDb
> 
> TIL one can make your own movie lists in IMDB for your personal reference



hehe yeah  saw on movies now HD 
i will check it out


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 8, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Going through posts, i came to notice that members just post about any movie they liked but the title says MUST Watch. The authenticity of the thread is lost in this way. Correct me if I am wrong. Take the "just above post" for example.



There has been quite a few debate on the same, but things haven't changed.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2013)

Just watched Elysium - there's nothing new and I was laughing myself when I saw Spider landed on the the hi fi man created planet without any kind of interference .. come on a planet with such high tech system has no auto air defense program and only one lady handles all of the security alone and others will just sit, watch and play dumb ? unbelievable but anyway, it's a movie and there's bound to be such things. For me Elysium gets 6 out of 10.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 9, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *Jack Reacher* ....After a long time a genuine action thriller with a good amount of decent investigation and suspense as well. loved seeing Tom Cruise in a role reminiscent of Bourn or Danial Craig as Bond. Plot is best explained by the IMDB tagline itself "_A homicide investigator digs deeper into a case involving a trained military sniper who shot five random victims"._  Investigator is played by Tom and in my opinion he played it really well. For Home Theater fans, the end shootout sound done by the assault rifles is really really well done and is beautifully staged among the 5 speakers...............*6.8/10* for this one as well.


wow never knew they made a film, im a fan of the books, have you read the books?


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2013)

How is Silent Hill: Revelation 3D ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 9, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Going through posts, i came to notice that members just post about any movie they liked but the title says MUST Watch. The authenticity of the thread is lost in this way. Correct me if I am wrong. Take the "just above post" for example.



Well earlier this thread was made to post must watch and another thread for must not watch , but gradually this thread became "Movies you recently watched thread" and only the very abysmal movies go to must not watch thread . I too have pointed it out many times but the general consensus is that let it be the way it is , well if it ain't broke , why fix it ?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2013)

*Jack Reacher 7/10*

Of-late I've stopped expecting anything from a Tom Cruise movie. 
And Jack Reacher surprised me. Its a good plot, but very slow. I still think Tom Cruise always has one expression on his face.
Watchable, you won't regret seeing this movie.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2013)

^^He is john abraham of hollywood! Only more successful!
Actually actors like these only fit for serious action roles. I mean he is fit for doing only mission impossible type of movies.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 10, 2013)

quan chi said:


> ^^He is john abraham of hollywood! Only more successful!
> Actually actors like these only fit for serious action roles. I mean he is fit for doing only mission impossible type of movies.



Come on now. Tom cruise is much more talented than john. Ever watched a few good men? 

John is simply a model who gets to do lead roles in bollywood movies because of a curse inflicting bollywood creating several talentless actors/actresses. ( Ah the indian cinema of 1950-1980 when even secondary characters were supremely talented)


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Come on now. Tom cruise is much more talented than john. Ever watched a few good men?
> 
> John is simply a model who gets to do lead roles in bollywood movies because of a curse inflicting bollywood creating several talentless actors/actresses. ( Ah the indian cinema of 1950-1980 when even secondary characters were supremely talented)


I agree ^+1


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Come on now. Tom cruise is much more talented than john. Ever watched a few good men?
> 
> John is simply a model who gets to do lead roles in bollywood movies because of a curse inflicting bollywood creating several talentless actors/actresses. ( Ah the indian cinema of 1950-1980 when even secondary characters were supremely talented)


Where have I mentioned he has less talent?.I think you got it wrong we are not focusing on acting skills here. We are discussing about expressions. Acting wise no doubt he is better than john.
BTW yes i have seen that movie. Its indeed a good movie with a bunch of fine actors, and he was fit in that role too. 

But as an example valkyrie is a movie where his acting skill fluctuates often.On some scenes it is hilarious. That movie was successful due to its story and good direction!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 10, 2013)

Disagree with you over there, Tom Cruise is a way better actor than you think he is. Calling him the john abraham of hollywood is an insult to him. 
And hey, can Daniel Day lewis climb on top of burj khalifa like a badass? NOPE!


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2013)

a_medico said:


> My views on this



Yeah, it's not for everyone. It's a brain/mind fxxking movie. (No offense)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

Thor: The Dark World 5/10, meh.. @disney studio don't make movies just for the heck of it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Thor: The Dark World 5/10, meh.. @disney studio don't make movies just for the heck of it.



did you like thor 1 ? and did you watch the mid-credit scene .


----------



## quan chi (Dec 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Disagree with you over there, Tom Cruise is a way better actor than you think he is. Calling him the john abraham of hollywood is an insult to him.



No I have not insulted anybody. Instead I have praised john abraham by comparing him with Tom cruse saying he is not that bad.
John abraham was good in dhoom 1 (which was way better than dhoom 2). He was somewhat bearable in Madras Cafe too.

The directors in hollywood often shows the sense of good casting. Story and other things also does matter. Moreover most of the time they are serious about their work.

Bollywood people these days only thinks of business and collection and nothing more. Eg: Dabangg 2. If dabangg had no story then what is dabangg 2? Salman khan's endorsement of "baniyans"?
The problem with john abraham is that he mostly gets offer for trashed movies.Wrong casting. Moreover it seems he is less interested towards acting these days. He wants to become more of a producer.

Coming to Tom cruse yes he gave same type of expression many of his movies. He is saved due to proper casting & his acting skills. 



cyborg47 said:


> And hey, can Daniel Day lewis *climb on top of burj khalifa like a badass*? NOPE!



I have already answered this in my first post in this page and in the reply above. period!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> did you like thor 1 ? and did you watch the mid-credit scene .



Yes.. Thor was better. Here a group of kids hanging in a abandoned building discover a supernatural phenomenon and later the supporting characters get arrested for trespassing the same building. looks like the writers were writing for some si-fi children's movie and thought it would better fit in Thor 2 :/ .  I saw the end credit scene on youtube.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2013)

*The Family 7.5/10* +.5 extra for cinematography.

Last night I mentioned "surprisingly good" for "Jack Reacher" but you know that phrase fits more properly to this movie.

Robert De Niro rocks!

Recommended.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Yes.. Thor was better. Here a group of kids hanging in a abandoned building discover a supernatural phenomenon and later the supporting characters get arrested for trespassing the same building. looks like the writers were writing for some si-fi children's movie and thought it would better fit in Thor 2 :/ .  I saw the end credit scene on youtube.



Lots of people including me think thor2 is way better than thor , eh .  Cant please everyone   

I saw the mid-credit scene in theatre , me and my cousin were the only one there , everyone else left . But I didnt wait for the post credit scene which I too saw on some website .


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *The Family 7.5/10* +.5 extra for cinematography.
> 
> Last night I mentioned "surprisingly good" for "Jack Reacher" but you know that phrase fits more properly to this movie.
> 
> ...



exact same comments here...

watched today morning..

De Niro still rocks.

that look on his face when a particular Martin Scorcese movie is mentioned.... Priceless!! 

the movie has good comedy too..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> that look on his face when a particular Martin Scorcese movie is mentioned.... Priceless!!


And the punchline by Tommy Lee Jones "...can't waste time seeing your home videos"...icing on the cake!



> the movie has good comedy too..


Almost like a black comedy. Very subtle and intelligent humor. I liked the execution very much.
And, I must must (intentionally repeated) mention the background score. Very apt and I liked very much.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 10, 2013)

IMDb | Year in Review | Top User-Rated Movies of 2013

Finally , some recognition .


----------



## srkmish (Dec 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> IMDb | Year in Review | Top User-Rated Movies of 2013
> 
> Finally , some recognition .



Iron Man 3 at No 2 .


----------



## digitfan (Dec 11, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Iron Man 3 at No 2 .



Why are you surprised? If Man of Steel can be at no 1 Then why not Ironman 3 on number 2?
Don't take those ratings seriously. They are just IMDB ratings rated by some random users or may be same users multiple no of times. Many good movies are rated very low there which just does not makes any sense.


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2013)

^ That was just merely based on page views... There are plenty of better films than those 10, among that *BEFORE MIDNIGHT* should be one


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 13, 2013)

Pigman - 6/10

Pigman (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sainath (Dec 14, 2013)

The Conjuring. Must watch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 14, 2013)

Prisoners 8/10. good plot.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2013)

The Family . (7/10) - Pretty decent movie. True meaning of family.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2013)

The Hobbit 2-9/10



Spoiler



I  Just wish they showed a bit more in the climax,They shouldn't have ended this way


Cant wait for *HOBBIT 3*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 14, 2013)

^what trailers were shown with hobbit ?

and which multiplex did you watch it at ?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^what trailers were shown with hobbit ?
> 
> and which multiplex did you watch it at ?



Cinepolis.
They showed-Spiderman,300 part 2 and lego.
And all the trailers were amazing.Lego trailer was surprisingly good.
Amazing spiderman seemed pretty good too,hope it's not a disappointment like the 1st part


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 14, 2013)

aww No godzilla ...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> aww No godzilla ...



Maybe,With Anchorman


----------



## kisame (Dec 14, 2013)

IMO, Tiranga is a must watch for all Indians.Epic dialogues from Rajkumar and Nana Patekar.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 14, 2013)

kisame said:


> IMO, Tiranga is a must watch for all Indians.Epic dialogues from Rajkumar and Nana Patekar.



Agreed... Also saudagar starring dilip kumar and rajkumar.. Epic dialogues


----------



## amjath (Dec 14, 2013)

Here inox showing hfr for hobbit 2 but for limited time less than a week only


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 14, 2013)

i was on a movie spree this week...
saw the first four "fast and furious movies", Prometheus, The thing..

now watching The Hobbit - the unexpected journey..

planning to watch Hobbit-2 & Captain phillip next week.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2013)

*Prisoners *- Loved it. Glued till the end. Zodiac was poor man's Prisoners (though Zodiac fans wouldn't agree with me).


----------



## srkmish (Dec 15, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Prisoners *- Loved it. Glued till the end. Zodiac was poor man's Prisoners (though Zodiac fans wouldn't agree with me).



+1. Zodiac was devoid of emotional engagement unlike prisoners. Jackman deserves an oscar nomination for his role


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2013)

*Frozen [3D]* - 6.5/10

really good animation. nice story line, not perfect, but nice..

Walt Disney rocks. All the way.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2013)

Guys please suggest any  nice movies preferably ones released on Blu Ray Recently.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 16, 2013)

New trailer of "*Chander Pahar*"

First time in my life...eagerly waiting for the release of a bengali movie!!!

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FbCAeCpJR8[/YOUTUBE]

This weekend finished reading the novel on which this movie is made. I had read in my childhood but had forgotten most of it.

Book name: Chander Pahar
Author: Bibhutibhushan Bandopadhyay
Genre: Adventure
Specially mentioned: Written on 1937. The author never visited Africa for the story. The descriptions are either his imagination or result of research. This book is read by mostly all bengali either by curiosity or as a story mentioned in school syllabus.
This movie is a dream come true for most of us, its really exciting to see our childhood fantasies coming alive in front of us.


Few challenge areas that I want to see how the makers had handled:-
*1>Language:* In book the author describes everything in bengali but his characters talk in english. For movie they have to show the conversation. Full english and we get a 'Kites' like future...none would watch it. Full bengali....again a foreigner speaking bengali would not fit. 

*2>Cinematography:* The way the author described in book, each of us had dreamed an Africa. The director has to match our imagination. Again a very good cinematographer could change everything for this movie. This movie has the chance to become our "Motorcycle diaries"

*3>Budget:* They have only 15cr as budget. But this movie should require at least 60-70 cr. First segment that could get hit by this low budget is the VFX. Then is scenes of various exotic and key locations mentioned in the book.

*4>Narration:* The book has stories of three main persons. Alvarez, Alvarez's partner and Sankar. Each of their stories are very vividly mentioned in the book but screentime could be a challenge to show them all. Again, miss anyone and a very important part is omitted.


But above all the challenges, they have braved to make a very difficult movie in a very short budget. Best of luck to the team. 

b/w the movie is releasing on 20th December, 2013....with Dhoom 3! Tough luck again.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2013)

just saw battleship, just realized how stupid it is for one bomb to go off in one extremely sensitive location, and all the aliens everywhere self-destruct or magically fall apart
this also happens in independence day, pacific rim, the avengers... and even in LOTR


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 16, 2013)

Saw exam. Read the plot on imdb and thought it would be interesting but this is something you can pass.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 16, 2013)

*Insidious : Chapter 2 4.8/10*

Disgusting plot for a horror movie.

Rather getting spooked I burst into laugh most of the time. 

Falls in borderline of "Must watch..." and "Must not..."


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 17, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Insidious : Chapter 2 4.8/10*
> 
> Disgusting plot for a horror movie.
> 
> ...



Yes,  insidious 2 is not really good for a horror genre. They have plotted a twisted concept into a horror movie. Not justified.

Was watching it alone. ..last night..... in beginning for a moment I felt scared but then it was like a wait forever for a spooky scene afterwards.


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2013)

Haunted Honeymoon (1986) - IMDb - pretty funny underrated classical horror film. 7 / 10


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 17, 2013)

^ did you watched those movies i sent URL of ?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest any  nice movies preferably ones released on Blu Ray Recently.


Guys?


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



Iron man 3, despicable me 2, monsters university, G I joe


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2013)

done watching :

Salo 120 days of sodom - surprised to see how sick leaders and elites can be.

Malena : Really a great movie and proved hypocracy of people - unmasked them.

Jackie Brown and others...  still pending. Btw, can you resend the pm to me


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



Prisoners , Kick Ass 2 , Red 2 , Turbo


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 17, 2013)

Watched The Internship today.. it's actually a pretty good movie. Felt really good after watching it. I give it 8/10..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

American Beauty - 10/10... This is a masterpiece!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



Malena.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Don Jon 7.5/10*


----------



## amjath (Dec 18, 2013)

Faun said:


> Malena.



:ROFL:


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

guys, be mature  Malena  is not exactly a film one should laugh about ... it's a pretty serious movie.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> guys, be mature  Malena  is not exactly a film one should laugh about ... it's a pretty serious movie.



Ohh its seriously serious movie!


----------



## icebags (Dec 18, 2013)

^ ofcourse it is. guys always take these movies seriously.....


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 18, 2013)

saw *captain Phillips* today !! tom hanks was awesome, as usual !! 

*7.89/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2013)

Malena is a good movie.


----------



## amjath (Dec 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> guys, be mature  Malena  is not exactly a film one should laugh about ... it's a pretty serious movie.


No offense bro, u want to know why I laughed for that post, its because of this.


ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest any  nice movies preferably ones released on Blu Ray Recently.





ajayritik said:


> Guys?





Faun said:


> Malena.



See what faun did. ed ajay


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Malena is a good movie.



not only good..its sensational


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Malena is a good movie.



Not only good, sensational but mind blasting (Russell Peters term)


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Ohh its seriously serious movie!



apart from couple of masturbation [ normal for Renato ]  if you see it from Malena's side [ how she was molested and forced for sex ] there's not much to laugh about IMO.



amjath said:


> No offense bro, u want to know why I laughed for that post, its because of this.
> 
> See what faun did. ed ajay



I don't think Faun trolled .. there's BR version of Malena available 

Malena Blu-ray (United Kingdom)
Amazon.com: Malena [Blu-Ray + DVD] Uncut Limited Edition (Korean Import, Region Free): luciano federico: Movies & TV


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 19, 2013)

^ completed all the movies from imdb links i sent you ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2013)

No bro .. watched only 2 [ check my post on the prev. page ] so far. Not getting enough time and TBH watching some other movies too   like :

The Conjuring - a good horror film enough to give you the shivers but nothing extra ordinary so giving it 7.5 / 10.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> apart from couple of masturbation [ normal for Renato ]  if you see it from Malena's side [ how she was molested and forced for sex ] there's not much to laugh about IMO.



The movie does sure have sensitive scenes but try to judge it on these segments...story, directing, acting, cinematography and only good things would come out of your mouth.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2013)

buddy those are not taboo words  and the movie is very good . I enjoyed the story, directing and acting of every character very much. Go through my previous posts about Malena and you will find out what I've been trying to say.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 19, 2013)

Malèna (2000) - IMDb 
Jackie Brown (1997) - IMDb 
Salò o le 120 giornate di Sodoma (1975) - IMDb 
Hei tai yang 731 (1988) - IMDb
Angst (1983) - IMDb 
Seul contre tous (1998) - IMDb


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 19, 2013)

Saw don jon today, a good movie with some good humour and story. 8/10


----------



## kisame (Dec 19, 2013)

Rewatched Pushpak.Epic silent movie starring Kamal Hassan.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 19, 2013)

planning to watch either *Fast & Furious 6* or *I spit on your grave* tonight..


----------



## srkmish (Dec 19, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> planning to watch either *Fast & Furious 6* or *I spit on your grave* tonight..



I spit on your grave is not easily digestible. Many cringeworthy moments.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2013)

Malena really is an awesome movie. 

but yeah, its very hot too.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 19, 2013)

*Once* - 9/10


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2013)

Anorion said:


> just saw battleship, just realized how stupid it is for one bomb to go off in one extremely sensitive location, and all the aliens everywhere self-destruct or magically fall apart
> this also happens in independence day, pacific rim, the avengers... and even in LOTR


Unless they're mentally/astrally attached to them.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 20, 2013)

*The Spectacular Now (2013) - 7.8/10*
Another gem from Scott and Michael, wont go into details..
Highly recommended guys!


----------



## veddotcom (Dec 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Once* - 9/10



Good Movie + Soundtrack is Awesome..


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Watched *I spit on your grave* last night...  5.8/10


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Unless they're mentally/astrally attached to them.



No the VFX/filmakers were too lazy to add a "lets cleanup the stragglers" line and a short epilogue scene where the remaining graphic-aliens ko kutte ke jaise bhaga kar maara jaata hai


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 20, 2013)

Anorion said:


> just saw battleship, just realized how stupid it is for one bomb to go off in one extremely sensitive location, and all the aliens everywhere self-destruct or magically fall apart
> this also happens in independence day, pacific rim, the avengers... and even in LOTR



The Chitauri in the avengers have like a neural bridge to their mothership and as the mothership is destroyed by the nuclear explosion that neural link collapses , Now see it as like in Matrix  if the computer / connector thing gets destroyed while you are jacked into the matrix you will die . Same with these movies , they just didnt explained the concept which they SHOULD have .


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2013)

Malena is a life turning movie. It's coming of age movie. How a reckless, hormone driven boy becomes a wise person at the end. Though he fantasized about her but he never did any harm and perhaps tried to help her too in any way possible. The scene where he helps her husband meet her shows the goodwill he had for the woman whom every other person objectified and tried to molest under the unfavorable circumstance she had to endure.

I like this quote so much:


> I pedaled as fast as I could... as if I were escaping from longing, from innocence, from her. Time has passed, and I have loved many women. And as they've held me close... and asked if I will remember them I've said, "Yes, I will remember you." But the only one I've never forgotten is the one who never asked... Malena.



@ajay
Try to see beyond what it seems.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *Once* - 9/10


Loved this movie.



ashs1 said:


> Watched *I spit on your grave* last night...  5.8/10


new or old ?  
I've seen the new one & didn't really like it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> The Chitauri in the avengers have like a neural bridge to their mothership and as the mothership is destroyed by the nuclear explosion that neural link collapses , Now see it as like in Matrix  if the computer / connector thing gets destroyed while you are jacked into the matrix you will die . Same with these movies , they just didnt explained the concept which they SHOULD have .


Cliched ending with a tacked-on reason, almost killed the entire movie


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Loved this movie.
> 
> 
> new or old ?
> I've seen the new one & didn't really like it.



almost all of the remakes are not good  that's why I always prefer to stick with old movies .. sure sometime they are hard to get but once you get it it's worth watching over the new remakes.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 20, 2013)

Dhoom 3 is inspired from nolan's the prestige and very badly executed as per some reviewers. Yes there are two aamir khans. Read the honest reviews. Why i am posting it here because i was planning to see this movie at a theater but now I don't know!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2013)

^^ya Dhoom 3 = Prestige


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Cliched ending with a tacked-on reason, almost killed the entire movie



Even though I am a huge Marvel fan , when I saw it first time in theaters and this scene came up I was like WHAT THE  Man ! It didn't ruin the movie though , not one bit .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2013)

Conversation between me and my friend 

Friend : play a good action movie 
Me : what kind of action movie? 
Friend : I liked "Olympus has fallen" very much. 
Me : OK 

I played "White House Down" for him


----------



## snap (Dec 20, 2013)

good guy rhitwick


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> new or old ?
> I've seen the new one & didn't really like it.



saw the new one...didn't like it much.. :/


----------



## srkmish (Dec 20, 2013)

Watched Silent House yesterday. Very good horror movie. This is an atmospheric horror and the tension is palpable throughout. Elizabeth olsen delivers a good performance.

Silent House (2011) - IMDb


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> I don't think Faun trolled .. there's BR version of Malena available
> 
> Malena Blu-ray (United Kingdom)
> Amazon.com: Malena [Blu-Ray + DVD] Uncut Limited Edition (Korean Import, Region Free): luciano federico: Movies & TV



Yeah know melana blu ray was released recently but see who is suggesting   that's why I said trolled


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

Watched 'Don't Jon' - 6/10 good one time watch... maybe a few more times for Scarlett Johannsan


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2013)

*Kick Ass 2* not as good as one but still entertaining ,,,

*The man from nowhere* wowoww.... this movie came from no where, its a korean flick ......... The plot, the story, screen play is done like gazzllions times in Hollywood, but director here still finds his own way of presenting this, which is still class in it own. The plot is simple _A pawnshop keeper takes on a drug- and organ trafficking ring in order to save a child he knows as his neighbour_ nothing in the film is there that has not been done before, but koreans does it with style. The end climax action sequence just takes your breath away, its brutal, fast and neatly done and throws powefull emotions right at your face. Dont get me wrong this not just an action movie. infact  the only true action is at the end, but the character development also takes a major role to make you actually enjoy and justify the blasting end sequence .........*7/10*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 21, 2013)

Was watching "now you see me" and the lights went out.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Was watching "now you see me" and the lights went out.



So 'now you don't see me'


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 21, 2013)

Its an amazing movie....  Restart as soon as possible. And don't read about it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2013)

Elysium -- 7.5/10


----------



## quan chi (Dec 21, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Its an amazing movie....  Restart as soon as possible. And don't read about it


If you mean now you see me.
Then Its an average to the best. That is just my view. But Amazing definitely is not a proper word to use here.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2013)

'Shadow of tear' -5/10..the story is meh... the action is good


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 21, 2013)

Now you see me: 7.5/10
Liked the ending and that look on Morgan Freeman's face


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 21, 2013)

Luffy said:


> *Liked* the ending and* that look on Morgan Freeman's face *


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hancock -8/10. I cannot understand the ending at all.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 21, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Hancock -8/10. I cannot understand the ending at all.


And beginning, half, all of it actually...


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2013)

Guys any suggestions on some good Thriller/Mystery movies?


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 21, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on some good Thriller/Mystery movies?



Trance,  
Side effects.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2013)

*Dhoom 3 5/10*

Small review (Too tired from the exhausting movie viewing to write a full one)

D1 and D2 had a story. The heists were planned well and and the most exciting part were the execution of the plans. Heists were the USP of for the thieves along with the awesome bikes.

Somehow the new director while taking over the D3 project remembered only the bike stunts and forgot about the story part altogether. As a result we get a long movie having extended chase sequences.

Action scenes (bike chase scenes) are well executed though. They had shown some impossible stunts but I would overlook them saying the director took liberty of artistic imagination.

Aamir overacts (he did in previous few movies too but you really had to be looking for it to see them but in D3 its easily noticeable)
They took Katrina for 4 item songs.
Abhishek seemed to be in default mode.
Uday Chopra...I did not know I would say that but seems to be improving. In previous installments he used to take himself seriously but not any more.
And, oh...Aamir tried to dance and Katrina did throw here limbs here and there too. Many would call that dancing.

Songs are forgettable. And they spent 5 crores for that Malang song?!!! 
(And, I've not touched the loopholes, yet)

Why you should watch:- 
>Its holiday season. You have monies to spend.
>If movies are your only getaway, go for it. 
>If you love bikes and bike stunts, go for it. 
>4 item songs of Katrina...dancing
>One scene between Aamir and his brother. Proves how good actor he is. But, only one scene of 5 mins in a 172 mins movie.
If not even that motivates you to watch this movie, IDK if you should watch this movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Dhoom 3 5/10*
> 
> Small review (Too tired from the exhausting movie viewing to write a full one)
> 
> ...



@ rhitwick, Sure this is not a biased review right?
Saying D-2 had a story is a joke.
However I have to agree that couple of points mentioned by you are matching with the other reviews. One of them being the extended chase sequences.

Can you tell me those movies in which SRK overacted?
I'm Sorry Aamir.
So you have something to say about their dancing skills as well. Interesting.

Don't you think Aamir and brother thing should go in the spoiler section? You are spoiling the fun here.

Honestly none of the reasons to watch look strong enough.
I feel you are being sarcastic.

I have nothing personal against you but I sometimes feel you go overboard with SRK and his movies praise and start nit picking with other actors movies. 

Also I would be honest enough to admit that I don't have huge expectations from D-3 considering the last two instalments.
I want to watch it only for Aamir Khan.

I will post my reviews once I catch it very soon. Then we would be knowing if your opinions match with mine.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick, Sure this is not a biased review right?
> Saying D-2 had a story is a joke.
> However I have to agree that couple of points mentioned by you are matching with the other reviews. One of them being the extended chase sequences.
> 
> ...


Correct!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Dhoom 3 5/10*
> 
> Small review (Too tired from the exhausting movie viewing to write a full one)
> 
> ...



*Please use the movie review thread*.

Btw i agree too that D2 had NO story at all but it was fast and stylish. More like advertisement for some products. But still it was a good one time watch!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on some good Thriller/Mystery movies?


Bound


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2013)

Ah! Again the SRK vs "Other actors" fight!!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2013)

Quentin Tarantino's Top 10 Films of 2013 - SO FAR - The Quentin Tarantino Archives



> 1.  Afternoon Delight (Jill Soloway)
> 2.  Before Midnight (Richard Linklater)
> 3.  Blue Jasmine (Woody Allen)
> 4.  The Conjuring (James Wan)
> ...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 22, 2013)

^ I was reading from the bottom ... stopped at This is the end .


----------



## amjath (Dec 22, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Quentin Tarantino's Top 10 Films of 2013 - SO FAR - The Quentin Tarantino Archives



thank god *The Lone Ranger *is in the list


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on some good Thriller/Mystery movies?



Zodiac (2007) - IMDb
No Country for Old Men (2007) - IMDb
Gone Baby Gone (2007) - IMDb
Mystic River (2003) - IMDb

All of them are mystery some are thrillers .



amjath said:


> thank god *The Lone Ranger *is in the list



Now is it ?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 22, 2013)

Top hollywood movies of this year according to me
1)Kick Ass 2
2)Grown Ups
3)Captain Philips
4)Hobbit 2


----------



## abhidev (Dec 22, 2013)

Just watched 'The Beach' 7/10...amazing movie... great acting by Leo...a must watch


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 22, 2013)

White house down - Better than Olympus has fallen.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2013)

Watched "Chander Pahar" today. Full review would be posted in "Movie review thread". In this thread I'll try to answer the doubts I had raised prior releasing this movie.


rhitwick said:


> New trailer of "*Chander Pahar*"
> 
> First time in my life...eagerly waiting for the release of a bengali movie!!!
> 
> ...


Exactly what I feared. Alvarez was made to speak bengali. I know the its not easy to get out of trap but a good dubbing agent could have solved this. His high accented bengali was even worse. May be a english only conversation with bengali subs....as Dhoom 3 did.



> *2>Cinematography:* The way the author described in book, each of us had dreamed an Africa. The director has to match our imagination. Again a very good cinematographer could change everything for this movie. This movie has the chance to become our "Motorcycle diaries"


Full marks. The vast canvas had been captured beautifully. You have to see it to believe it.



> *3>Budget:* They have only 15cr as budget. But this movie should require at least 60-70 cr. First segment that could get hit by this low budget is the VFX. Then is scenes of various exotic and key locations mentioned in the book.


At 15 crore you should not expect a better VFX than this. The only weak part of the movie is the VFX. Still good try.



> *4>Narration:* The book has stories of three main persons. Alvarez, Alvarez's partner and Sankar. Each of their stories are very vividly mentioned in the book but screentime could be a challenge to show them all. Again, miss anyone and a very important part is omitted.


Very cleverly managed. either by voice-over or by jump shots all the stories are covered. Still cinema can't be as vivid as a book (until you are Peter Jackson and you have billions of dollars to  spend)


----------



## amjath (Dec 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Now is it ?



Sorry what??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> Sorry what??



lol I said i stopped reading at 10.This is the end (started from below) so didn't knew if The lone ranger was there .


----------



## sam9s (Dec 23, 2013)

*Tucker & Dale vs Evil* ... Wow one of the really decent horror comedy and one of the best, scartictic take on the horror genre. Every situation they have shows is very reminiscent to our good old 80 classic horror movies. If YOu cannot relate the sarcasm dont see it but if you do then this would be an enjoyable ride. ....6.8/10


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Watched "Chander Pahar" today.* Full review would be posted in "Movie review thread". In this thread I'll try to answer the doubts I had raised prior releasing this movie.
> 
> Exactly what I feared. Alvarez was made to speak bengali. I know the its not easy to get out of trap but a good dubbing agent could have solved this. His high accented bengali was even worse. May be a english only conversation with bengali subs....as Dhoom 3 did.
> 
> ...



it released???


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> it released???



Nationwide release on 27th Dec, 2013


----------



## Tenida (Dec 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> it released???



Yes bro. Saw yesterday at Inox, South City Mall.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Just watched 'The Beach' 7/10...amazing movie... great acting by Leo...a must watch



I love this movie. It's full of great quotes.


----------



## R2K (Dec 23, 2013)

The family (2013)
Loved it. I especially liked the part where at first they all seem to be normal but starts to show their psychotic side from very next day  
Are there any other movie with similar plot


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2013)

R2K said:


> The family (2013)
> Loved it. I especially liked the part where at first they all seem to be normal but starts to show their psychotic side from very next day
> Are there any other movie with similar plot



Meet the parents

Bird cage


----------



## amjath (Dec 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> lol I said i stopped reading at 10.This is the end (started from below) so didn't knew if The lone ranger was there .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

*The Hobbit:An Unexpected Journey*---8/10
That goblin called Gollum is disgusting


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *The Hobbit:An Unexpected Journey*---8/10
> That goblin called Gollum is disgusting


I love gollum!!!!! 
Watch Desolation of Smaug too, wonderful movie! (Avoid 3D at all costs!)

[youtube]UUNYCGZMtI8[/youtube]


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gollum's one of the most adorable characters !!!   

was planning to watch the Desolation of Smaug this week, but the Multiplex has now shifted the show timings to very uncomfortable timings due to dhoom3 :/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> *Gollum's one of the most adorable characters* !!!
> 
> was planning to watch the Desolation of Smaug this week, but the Multiplex has now shifted the show timings to very uncomfortable timings due to dhoom3 :/



Hmmmm.....
Maybe this is my first LOTR film thats why i think he is creepy


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I love gollum!!!!!
> Watch Desolation of Smaug too, wonderful movie! (Avoid 3D at all costs!)



Watched in hfr??


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> Watched in hfr??


Nope, normal. I just realized that there's just one theater in hyderabad that supports HFR, will have to check that out.


----------



## amjath (Dec 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope, normal. I just realized that there's just one theater in hyderabad that supports HFR, will have to check that out.



Many people all over the world and a even article on the verge  says hfr looks weird and it's not perfect yet.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> Many people all over the world and a even article on the verge  says hfr looks weird and it's not perfect yet.


Well, majority are wrong most of the times, they're too quick to make up opinions about anything 'new'


----------



## abhidev (Dec 25, 2013)

Just watched 'Dhoom 3' - 5/10  it was super funny... Hilarious action scenes of Abhishek n Uday... at one point of the movie I actually felt that Aamir was actually batman


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2013)

Elysium or Oblivion ?


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 25, 2013)

Oblivion.


----------



## 10 numberi (Dec 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Well, majority are wrong most of the times, they're too quick to make up opinions about anything 'new'


According to your statement  don't you think you could be wrong too & that was a quick opinion you made. Those majority have atleast seen the movie in that format.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 25, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Elysium or Oblivion ?



Both of them were underwhelming but I have to go with Elysium .



amjath said:


> Many people all over the world and a even article on the verge  says hfr looks weird and it's not perfect yet.



There was a mixed reaction to AUF but HFR in DoS has been improved greatly as far as I heard . I am just waiting for my city cinemas to put HFR . On another note Avatar 2 will also most probably use it as James Cameroon is quite interested in HFR 3D .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2013)

*Death Bell 5/10*

A ghost(?) makes a school full of students hostage and makes them answer questions. If the question is not answered within time someone would die. 
A korean horror flick. Good cinematography but very poor script and has continuity issues. Watch at your own risk.

*Faust 9/10*

Did we really have such awesome actors back then or am I being a 'old is gold' fanatic. Whatever the case this is a cinematic brilliance. The movie has the high ratings for a reason.
I'm not sure how did they manage to have nude scene even in 1926! Weren't people very orthodox then?

*Don Jon 6.5/10*

A movie on p0rn addiction (at least that is what I understood). Joseph Gordon Levit alone carries this movie. Helped by Scarlett Johansson.
Funny and at the same time tries to address a very untouched issue. 
Check it out for the laughs.

b/w this is written and directed by Joseph Gordon Levitt making his debut as director.

Interesting trailer, looking forward to it. Could very well be the prequel to *"Eagel eye"* 


*Exam 7/10*

Edge on the seat drama. Doesn't clarify the motive though


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2013)

*Dhoom 3* 7.5/10
I thought Aamir Khan had gone nuts doing this kind of movie before watching the movie. 
But realised that even in a movie like Dhoom Aamir Khan stood out from his fine display of acting.
May not be a great piece of art but definitely worth watching.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2013)

If my rating of CE was biased then IDK what ur rating could be called.....!!!!


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dhoom3
Even Aamir couldn't save it. But he has acted well as usual. Still it's an OK one time watch. Katrina looks great. 
Rating - 5/10

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## srkmish (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey guys, can anyone suggest good pure adventure movies . I loved the first hobbit and want some more adventure stories to watch. You can also cross off LOTR from the list


----------



## quan chi (Dec 26, 2013)

No wonder movies like these do great business. Infact people pays to watch them to see how bad it is. If a movie like it can do tremendous business then who needs script & story. If I am getting the money who cares for critics.


Btw no offence to anyone as I too helped in chennai express's income.Therefore decided not to make the same mistake again.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 26, 2013)

The Dreamers - 8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> If my rating of CE was biased then IDK what ur rating could be called.....!!!!



Buddy I don't have a problem you praising SRK to hilt. However I would have a problem if you run down other actors.
I enjoyed CE honestly though it may have had it's own drawbacks or whatever. At the end of the day it's not like I felt I wasted my money on it. Same is the case with D3. It's a pretty decent movie. However whatever the positives are due to Aamir only.

Also I reiterate I agree with most of your views on the movies and your taste of movies. 
However it's when you discuss about SRK and your fanaticism about him that's quite annoying.
Still that's fine but if you start running down other actors I don't think it's fair. It feels as if there is some kind of vengeance.
Aamir Khan of all would'nt over act. Though he may have done in couple of movies . 
*but definitely the overacting part is done mostly by SRK among all the successful actors/stars. That's a fact.*
Amen.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> However it's when you discuss about SRK and your fanaticism about him that's quite annoying.


Its even annoying when  you criticize an actor without watching 'THE' movie.



> Aamir Khan of all would'nt over act.


That's your arrogance speaking. He's a human and has every right to commit mistake.......like other human beings. 


> Though he may have done in couple of movies .


I'm glad that you have the courage to admit that. Aamir khan has an image like a GOD who can't commit mistake and always perfect. And, doing 'Dhoom 3' he has proved that. In previous movies the stories were so brilliant that his faults were shadowed but in D3 proved even he can make mistake.



> *but definitely the overacting part is done mostly by SRK among all the successful actors/stars. That's a fact.*


I would agree to this the day when you would agree he's not alone.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 26, 2013)

*PRISONERS - 8/10* Brilliant script, amazingly acted.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Its even annoying when  you criticize an actor without watching 'THE' movie.


Are you referring to my comments on CE even before watching it.
If I did that then I'm Sorry for being prejudiced



rhitwick said:


> That's your arrogance speaking. He's a human and has every right to commit mistake.......like other human beings.


Agree but I have a feeling he does the overacting part a little lesser as compared to other actors like SRK, Shahid Kapur & Co



rhitwick said:


> I'm glad that you have the courage to admit that. Aamir khan has an image like a GOD who can't commit mistake and always perfect. And, doing 'Dhoom 3' he has proved that. In previous movies the stories were so brilliant that his faults were shadowed but in D3 proved even he can make mistake.



So you are saying all movies or most of the movies that starred SRK had sloppy stories,direction, screenplay and he covered them  with his brilliant acting(Overacting). Would this be Swades, Chak De India, Devdas, DDLJ 
or
Main Hoon Na, RA ONE, Om Shanti Om


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So you are saying all movies or most of the movies that starred SRK had sloppy stories,direction, screenplay and he covered them  *with his brilliant acting(Overacting).*


I would call that "Star power" what even Salman Khan has. Makes a movie hit just by being in it.



> Main Hoon Na, RA ONE, Om Shanti Om


Hope I answered your question.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> *Dhoom 3* 7.5/10
> I thought Aamir Khan had gone nuts doing this kind of movie before watching the movie.
> But realised that even in a movie like Dhoom Aamir Khan stood out from his fine display of acting.
> May not be a great piece of art but definitely worth watching.



THIS.
Exactly,They movie isn't go great.
But Aamir acting is top class


----------



## a_medico (Dec 27, 2013)

Open grave - Good twisted movie. Direction is a bit like 28 days later. Would have been a great movie, only if the concept were original.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

'Ponyo'  - 7/10 A Ghibli studios movie... Simply amazing... Loved it


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I would call that "Star power" what even Salman Khan has. Makes a movie hit just by being in it.
> 
> 
> Hope I answered your question.


Comparing SRK with Salman is such a naive thing. That too you being an SRK Fan.
Though I'm not SRK fan I would say SRK is much better actor than Salman.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Comparing SRK with Salman is such a naive thing. That too you being an SRK Fan.
> Though I'm not SRK fan I would say SRK is much better actor than Salman.





I'm not comparing them on any ground. Comparing them with Aamir. SRK and Salman has 'star power'. Both of them acted in pure shitty movies but the movie was a hit because people went to see him (very few actually go to movie to see their acting) which is not the case with Aamir. Aamir is branded as 'thinking man's actor' so the disappointment is more when he does bad movies/bad acting.

And, trust me...when I say Aamir still is no star...he hardly has any blind supporters like bhaitards or SRKians. People would stop watching his movies if he fails to deliver 2-3 movies consecutively.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2013)

No of Movies by SRK >> No of Movies by Aamir

No of Flop Movies SRK >> No of Flop Movies by Aamir

*Note:* the above might be incorrect..its just my assumption


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 27, 2013)

You must be kidding when you said Aamir is no star. There isn't anything like a 'thinking actor'.  Either you can act or you can't. And he is the best actor among 3 khan's. 
Even in the shyt Dhoom 3 his acting is very good. Bad script+ bad screenplay + bad direction + Abhishek and uday are the reason movie is crap. 
And for God sake don't compare Salman with anyone cos he simply can't act in any movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> No of Movies by SRK >> No of Movies by Aamir
> 
> No of Flop Movies SRK >> No of Flop Movies by Aamir
> 
> *Note:* the above might be incorrect..its just my assumption


No, you are right. I've done data analysis (simple excel   )

SRK's hit to flop ratio is better than Aamir's.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

Sallu is the best actor...m serious



Spoiler



m just kidding... don't take it seriously


----------



## srkmish (Dec 27, 2013)

So you guys are now judging the quality of an indian movie by the hit or flop status at box office  . So the best movie ever will be dhoom 3 followed by krrish 3 followed by chennai express. Am i  rite


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 27, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Hey guys, can anyone suggest good pure adventure movies . I loved the first hobbit and want some more adventure stories to watch. You can also cross off LOTR from the list



The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. 

I'm planning to watch "Raiders of the Lost ark"  soon,  I guess it might fit what you are looking for.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 27, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> SRK and Salman ha*ve* 'star power'. Both of them acted in pure shitty movies but the movie w*ere* a hit because people went to see *them* (very few actually go to movie to see their acting) which is not the case with Aamir. Aamir is branded as 'thinking man's actor' so the disappointment is more when he does *bad movies/bad acting.*
> 
> And, trust me...when I say Aamir still is no star...he hardly has any blind supporters like bhaitards or SRKians. People would stop watching his movies if he fails to deliver 2-3 movies consecutively.



Can you list some bad movies done by Aamir khan in the past decade according to your standards. 

So you think a movie like Ghajini is great for it to be successful or the movie is just about ok and it's only due to Aamir Khan's star power the movie was a big hit. 
Would a movie like Taare Zameen Par be as successful if it didn't have an Aamir Khan backing. Different movie by the same director Stanley ka Dabba was great but was hardly successful. So you don't think Aamir Khan has the star power to make movies not in popular genre to work?

I feel you are sleeping when you say Aamir is not a star. One of the few stars who can act as well I should say. 
Had read somewhere in an interview where Abhishek was telling that he is one of the main characters in Dhoom and not Aamir , he has been in part of Dhoom. However there was not a single scene in which Abhishek dominated Aamir. Aamir was all over AB in almost all the scenes. Simply superb. I would say one of the finest performances among all the Dhoom series.



harsh1387 said:


> You must be kidding when you said Aamir is no star. There isn't anything like a 'thinking actor'.  Either you can act or you can't. And he is the best actor among 3 khan's.
> Even in the shyt Dhoom 3 his acting is very good. Bad script+ bad screenplay + bad direction + Abhishek and uday are the reason movie is crap.
> And for God sake don't compare Salman with anyone cos he simply can't act in any movie.


Absolutely agree with every statement you made.



Zangetsu said:


> No of Movies by SRK >> No of Movies by Aamir
> 
> No of Flop Movies SRK >> No of Flop Movies by Aamir
> 
> *Note:* the above might be incorrect..its just my assumption


What was this analogy for Zangetsu?



srkmish said:


> So you guys are now judging the quality of an indian movie by the hit or flop status at box office  . So the best movie ever will be dhoom 3 followed by krrish 3 followed by chennai express. Am i  rite



I'm not judging the quality based on the box office performance. 
Krissh 3 was a crap of a movie. D3 movie maybe ok but it may not be the best movie around. Same applies for CE as D3.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 27, 2013)

AB is so bad , even john outdid him in dhoom 1


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

srkmish said:


> AB is so bad , even john outdid him in dhoom 1



He was good in Sarkar and Guru IMO



Spoiler



don't bash me for this


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Can you list some bad movies done by Aamir khan in the past decade according to your standards.
> 
> So you think a movie like Ghajini is great for it to be successful or the movie is just about ok and it's only due to Aamir Khan's star power the movie was a big hit.
> Would a movie like Taare Zameen Par be as successful if it didn't have an Aamir Khan backing. Different movie by the same director Stanley ka Dabba was great but was hardly successful. So you don't think Aamir Khan has the star power to make movies not in popular genre to work?
> ...


hrithik roshan is till now the best in dhoom series IMO.....


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> He was good in Sarkar and Guru IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Also will add Yuva. How many actors would have stolen the show right under the nose of AJ and VO.



srkmish said:


> AB is so bad , even john outdid him in dhoom 1



Absolutely agree. If I'm not wrong that was the first hit for all the actors involved in the movie. Not sure about Reema Sen though!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2013)

rhitwick is right about salman and aamir, 
kofee with karan, latest season, in salman episode salman says he is blessed with a fan following and aamir works much harder in his movies
in aamir episode, aamir says he has to work hard on making his films a success, but salman only has to put his goggles in shirt back and jiggle his belt for a hit
so both of them agree on that point


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 27, 2013)

planned on watching *World war z* last night, but ended up watching *Borat* !!

What a crazy movie !!!   If you like goofy comedy, this is a good one !! 
*Borat : 7.5/10*


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2013)

srkmish said:


> So you guys are now judging the quality of an indian movie by the hit or flop status at box office  . So the best movie ever will be dhoom 3 followed by krrish 3 followed by chennai express. Am i  rite


Since Ray, Ritwik Ghatak and few other legends passed away yes, we Indians see a movie and decide it by those nonsense things like Box office. Look at the rating of Chennai Express, 6/10, if a trash like that gets that then our potty should be rated 8 minimum


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 27, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> we Indians see a movie and decide it by those nonsense things like Box office.


Riiiight, which is why the last transformers movie made a billion at the BO 



10 numberi said:


> According to your statement  don't you think you could be wrong too & that was a quick opinion you made. Those majority have atleast seen the movie in that format.


No? It was an observation, not an opinion 
Then again, at least I wasn't like 'zomg Hfr sucks coz the internet says so'


----------



## snap (Dec 27, 2013)

Elite squad aka Tropa de Elite must watch imo


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 28, 2013)

snap said:


> Elite squad aka Tropa de Elite must watch imo



+1

watched Riddick(2013). (7/10)


Spoiler



So Riddick ended up in same planet.


----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

Gattaca another must watch


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> watched Riddick(2013). (7/10)



Really... Was it that good... Well just watched initial 30 mins and felt the movie was meh :/


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2013)

Just watched 'Hours' - 5.5/10 Nothing extraordinary... Okish one time watch


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

Saw this movie today , much hyped : Dhoom 3.
All I would say is that , this movie would have been a waste of time , if not for Aamir Khan's valuable role. The only part of movie , which I considered upto the mark. 
And he was the only reason , I saw this movie in first place. Otherwise I am very much aware of the level of idiocracy indian cinema has when it comes to stunt and action movie and acting in it.(specially with Abhi Bacchan.)


----------



## srkmish (Dec 29, 2013)

Watched abraham lincoln vampire hunter. What did i just watch?.  . While the visuals are nice, its hard to digest the fact that american civil war was actually fought against vampires. The premise is so ridiculous yet everyone acting in serious tone makes so many parts laughable i.e. 



Spoiler



when lincoln's son is dying due to a lady vampire having bitten her


 . They should have gone all out and made a complete parody. That mite have been better.

The author, upon whose work the movie is based has written 2 other novels - pride and prejudice and ZOMBIES & sense and sensibility and SEA MONSTERS


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Watched abraham lincoln vampire hunter. What did i just watch?.  . While the visuals are nice, its hard to digest the fact that american civil war was actually fought against vampires. The premise is so ridiculous yet everyone acting in serious tone makes so many parts laughable i.e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seriously , you shouldn't have seen that movie. Its pathetic.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2013)

The Marine 2 - definetly a must not watch.

The Children 2008 - pretty much scary and don't fall for inocent faces even if it's of a child 

The Slumber Party Massacre 1982  - now this one is a underrated classic but the only BIG CON is it revealed the identity of the main character from the very beginning which ruined the suspense these kinds of movies usually should have.

BTW, going to watch Mischief - this old 80's classic is really HOT


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 29, 2013)

*Drishyam* - 9/10

A must watch thriller . 

Drishyam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Spoiler



The film opened to magnificent critical response. Sify.com's reviewer gave the verdict "Excellent" and stated, "It is not often that you sit in a theatre with bated breath, never wanting to miss a moment of the film on screen. Writer director Jeethu Joseph’s _Drishyam is one such film, a gripping tale that leaves you spellbound with its skillful craft."[SUP][8][/SUP] Veeyen of Nowrunning.com rated the film 3/5 and commented, "In Drishyam Jeethu attempts a stunning mix of the real with the imaginary, and the result is an unpredictable cinematic artichoke that takes you by surprise at every turn."[SUP][9][/SUP] Rating the film 3.5/5, Paresh C Palicha of Rediff.com said, "Drishyam can be credited for bringing Mohanlal back to form and pushing director Jeethu Joseph into the big league as he has made a cracker of a thriller."[SUP][10][/SUP] Jabir Mushthari of The Hindu wrote: "It takes craft, intelligence, and the superior acumen of a genuine storyteller to pull off a film in such an engaging manner." He also noted that the film's "thread and treatment are new to Malayalam cinema in many ways" and its "principles go against the set rules film goers here are familiar with".[SUP][11][/SUP] Shibu B S of The New Indian Express wrote : "For his latest outing ‘Drishyam’, Jeethu attempts a splendid mix of emotions, relationships, suspense and thrill. End result: a spectacular cinematic experience."[SUP][12][/SUP] Dalton L of Deccan Chronicle gave the film a 3-star rating and was all praise for Mohanlal's performance: "The limelight belongs entirely to Mohanlal. Like the versatile greats of Hollywood, this actor possesses such a vast repertoire that he isn’t required to always attempt the radically new to stamp his towering persona."[SUP][13][/SUP] Aswin J Kumar of The Times of India said, "Drishyam is an elegantly crafted piece of film which Lal and Joseph can proudly hold close to their hearts."[SUP][14][/SUP] Unni R. Nair wrote in his review for Kerala9.com: "The care with which the script is done, the finesse with which the direction part is executed and the characterization and performance plus the thoughtful placing of the songs makes ‘Drishyam’ worth real appreciation. That the film has almost zero-‘filmy’ humour is also worth noting. It’s the logical manner in which the story unfolds and the very convincing manner in which the characters behave makes it impressive." The critic rated the film three in a scale of five.[SUP][15][/SUP] Indiaglitz.com's reviewer rated the film 8/10 and stated: "Drishyam is undoubtedly cladded with exceptional story telling combined with bravura performances. An undoubtedly exceptional film as far the content is concerned, the movie is a must watch for all the audiences of family and thriller movies."[SUP][16][/SUP] Subhash Sabu of Yentha.com concluded his review saying, "A well knit thriller, which can keep you on the edge of your seats for most of the time. Easily one of the best films to have released in Malayalam this year. Very rarely you will get to see a thriller of such sheer brilliance."_


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 29, 2013)

Guys can someone share their thoughts on the movie Seven!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

Hobbit-The Desolation of Smaug.
Rating:9/10.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Hobbit-The Desolation of Smaug.
> Rating:9/10.


I know where you saw it  


Well I too watched *The Hobbit : The desolation of Smaug* - Rating - *9/10*  Way better than AUJ and this is a movie which you can see quite a few times even if it is 2 and half hour long it does not feel like it , time flows to quickly , One of the best of this year . The CGI was great the acting was great the Action it never stopped . Good to see Legolas again and Tauriel was a lovely addition and SMAUG - He is FIRE , He is DEATH . Benedict Cumberbatch was superb choice for voicing Smaug . Pumped up for There and Back Again .


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone share their thoughts on the movie Seven!



One of the best. An excellent thriller and acting is brilliant.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2013)

snap said:


> Gattaca another must watch


Pretty decent picture of future.



ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone share their thoughts on the movie Seven!


My thought is that it is spelled as Se7en probably to add more mystery.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 29, 2013)

^ So its SeSevenen


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone share their thoughts on the movie Seven!



Definitely a must watch. One of the best movies for me.


----------



## veddotcom (Dec 29, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone share their thoughts on the movie Seven!



Very Good Movie...Also don't miss the soundtrack "Heart Filthy Lesson" at the end.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I know where you saw it
> 
> 
> Well I too watched *The Hobbit : The desolation of Smaug* - Rating - *9/10*  Way better than AUJ and this is a movie which you can see quite a few times even if it is 2 and half hour long it does not feel like it , time flows to quickly , One of the best of this year . The CGI was great the acting was great the Action it never stopped . Good to see Legolas again and Tauriel was a lovely addition and SMAUG - He is FIRE , He is DEATH . Benedict Cumberbatch was superb choice for voicing Smaug . Pumped up for There and Back Again .


Evangeline Lilly looks beautiful as an elf more than she does as a human, lol. I was drooling every time she was on the screen, brilliant casting choice.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 30, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> One of the best. An excellent thriller and acting is brilliant.





Faun said:


> Pretty decent picture of future.
> 
> 
> My thought is that it is spelled as Se7en probably to add more mystery.





Gen.Libeb said:


> Definitely a must watch. One of the best movies for me.





veddotcom said:


> Very Good Movie...Also don't miss the soundtrack "Heart Filthy Lesson" at the end.



I liked the movie till the point it's revealed who the killer is. But somehow the climax looked odd to me. 
Nevertheless the movie was good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Have anybody seen Chicken Run?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Have anybody seen Chicken Run?



Yup...its a must watch....I would give it 7/10


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> I liked the movie till the point it's revealed who the killer is. But somehow the climax looked odd to me.
> Nevertheless the movie was good.



I loved the whole movie,  but the latter part was  the best for me. The climax actually made the movie imo.


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ So its SeSevenen



*suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/archive/28425642/images/1385159431269.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone share their thoughts on the movie Seven!



after watching Seven
also watch 'Red Dragon'


----------



## srkmish (Dec 30, 2013)

Seven was good but too dark. My favorite david fincher movies are the game ( a total mind**** movie, the lead character goes through one turmoil to another and you will wonder if you had been in that situation , you would have lost your sanity) and the girl with dragon tattoo ( one of the few movies where remake is better than original)


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 30, 2013)

What do you mean when you say "the remake is better than original " ?
I have only watched the original.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 30, 2013)

I have watched both and i feel the english version is better than the spanish one. Better paced, better male lead and very absorbing


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 30, 2013)

Spanish? I thought it was Swedish.


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 30, 2013)

Riddick 
I had read so many bad reviews for it so wasnt too keen on watching. However it wasn't that bad. Action is good. Story is weak. One time watch.


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> Spanish? I thought it was Swedish.





Are they making the sequels in hollywood???


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2013)

Watched :

Prowl - the movie is OKish type [ one time watch ].

Dawn of The Dead [ 1978 ] - after a long time seeing a zombie movie, well an old one and it feels great to watch such a classic.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 31, 2013)

been long time so watched this one => Turbo: F.A.S.T. (TV Series 2013 8/10
just for the sake of imagination like a snail race in real race & win


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 31, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Aamir overacts *


A good joke to end the year 2013! 
Thanks Rhitwick!


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2013)

It's like ajayritik is the arch nemesis of rhitwick


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> The Slumber Party Massacre 1982  - now this one is a underrated classic but the only BIG CON is it revealed the identity of the main character from the very beginning which ruined the suspense these kinds of movies usually should have.



lol. watched. kind of slow, but there was some groovy synthesized stuff in the score

Riddick, was like alien survival adventure, there are a bunch of sudden, very gory scenes. the token women had some disgustingly sexist dialogues.


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2013)

Riddick is classic cultist movie.first and 3rd part,


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2013)

Faun said:


> Riddick is classic cultist movie.first and 3rd part,



How is third part of Riddick? I have seen Pitch Black and Chronicles of Riddick.


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2013)

Third part is like Pitch Black, back to the roots. I didn't like Chronicles.


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 31, 2013)

Right. Chronicles was meh. Pitch black was ultimate and Riddick is good.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 31, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> A good joke to end the year 2013!
> Thanks Rhitwick!


Lol what do expect from a SRK fanboy? To them even Pacino over-reacts! Better leave them alone 

Damn seems everyone liked Riddick, I hated that movie to the core, acting, plot, everything! Maybe because I haven't seen the earlier versions! Hmm...!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to remind you....none is perfect (not even Pacino)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2014)

Lone Ranger, very underrated movie.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2014)

to the guy who recommended Exam (2009) - IMDb , thanks.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Aamir overacts


Yup, its unbearable in 'My Name is Khan' too...oh wait


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 1, 2014)

saw dhoom 3 yesterday.. seemed average... :/
Aamir was decent.. 
AB jr. was as usual..poker-face..
uday chopra gave me head-ache.

 Katrina was gorgeous !!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 1, 2014)

Watched *Prisoners - 8/10 * This is one disturbing movie . The performances of Both Gyllenhaal and Jackman were one of their best of their career . The Cinematography was outstanding and the score complemented the dark tone of the film . Good movie even though some parts felt rushed .


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 1, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> Yup, its unbearable in 'My Name is Khan' too...oh wait



Wait for what? 
you have more movies to add in the list?
Please let me know if you have trouble remembering the names of movies acted by SRK and which are classics in Hamming.
I will be glad to share.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

Guys any average/good list of  bollywood movies(2012-13) to watch ?,i rarely watch any movies(might be 1 or 2 per year )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guys any average/good list of  bollywood movies(2012-13) to watch ?,i rarely watch any movies(might be 1 or 2 per year )



BMB
The Lunchbox
Ship of Theseus
Raaaaanjhana


----------



## srkmish (Jan 1, 2014)

The Lunchbox is the only hindi cinema which appealed to me in 2013. No drama, no songs , just life passing by through the perspective of a lonely man. Just substantiates that even if you have lost something in life, it can still be beautiful.

Having watched so many movies over the years, i find these "realistic" movies more absorbing than flashy ones. For an hour or two, i become the character and view life through his/her eyes. I almost slept during Iron man 3 ,but did not miss a single moment of the lunchbox.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Wait for what?
> you have more movies to add in the list?
> Please let me know if you have trouble remembering the names of movies acted by SRK and which are classics in Hamming.
> I will be glad to share.


You didn't get the joke, move on


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 1, 2014)

^ 

Watched *Rush (2013) 7.5/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2014)

^lol

b/w Aamir overacts and very much visible in the movie *"3 Idiots"*


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guys any average/good list of  bollywood movies(2012-13) to watch ?,i rarely watch any movies(might be 1 or 2 per year )



I liked these movies :

Bhag milkha bhag
Ranjhanna
special 26
Vishwaroop
Kai po che!
Madras Cafe
Lunchbox.

*Satyagraha* and *Attacks of 26/11* were also decent.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I liked these movies :
> 
> Bhag milkha bhag
> Ranjhanna
> ...


I would like to add "B.A. Pass" and would exclude BMB


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> b/w Aamir overacts and very much visible in the movie *"3 Idiots"*


A little bit may be. But its nothing compared to SRK's overacting in MNIK


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> BMB
> The Lunchbox
> Ship of Theseus
> Raaaaanjhana





ashs1 said:


> I liked these movies :
> 
> Bhag milkha bhag
> Ranjhanna
> ...





rhitwick said:


> I would like to add "B.A. Pass" and would exclude BMB



Thank you guys  gone a start download . Have to watch B.A. Pass when there is no one in home


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Thank you guys  *gone a start download* . Have to watch B.A. Pass when there is no one in home


You're such a badass!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> ^lol
> 
> b/w Aamir overacts and very much visible in the movie *"3 Idiots"*



who cares ? as long as you enjoy the movie


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> You're such a badass!



He's downloading from iTunes yaaar...


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Wait for what?
> you have more movies to add in the list?
> Please let me know if you have trouble remembering the names of movies acted by SRK and which are classics in Hamming.
> I will be glad to share.





cyborg47 said:


> You didn't get the joke, move on


Yeah, good joke and all, but please move discussions about SRK movies in that other thread, this is a 'must watch' topic, not the opposite.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2014)

Laid to Rest 2009 [ 6.5 / 10 ] - nice slasher movie - worth a watch.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 2, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> You're such a badass!



Thank you  anything want to say more about me ?..be free to post


----------



## srkmish (Jan 2, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> ^lol
> 
> b/w Aamir overacts and very much visible in the movie *"3 Idiots"*



Curious as to in which scene he "overacts". In fact me and all of my friends agreed that he played the charming, easy going, mischievious yet sincere  college guy character so well it was easy to suspend disbelief and get absorbed in that movie for 3 hours.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, good joke and all, but please move *discussions about SRK movies in that other thread, this is a 'must watch' topic, not the opposite.*



This was such a good comment man! 
^ +1



srkmish said:


> Curious as to in which scene he "overacts". In fact me and all of my friends agreed that he played the charming, easy going, mischievious yet sincere  college guy character so well it was easy to suspend disbelief and get absorbed in that movie for 3 hours.


My wife is a hardcore SRK fan admitted that even SRK wouldn't have pulled out such a brilliant act in 3 Idiots.



rhitwick said:


> Just to remind you....none is perfect (not even Pacino)


Maybe Pacino has a terrific repertoire of movies to overlook some overacting bit even if it's there somewhere.
But SRK almost in all his movies does the overacting bit.



cyborg47 said:


> You didn't get the joke, move on


I got the joke. But still I will move on. No issues


rhitwick said:


> ^lol
> b/w Aamir overacts and very much visible in the movie *"3 Idiots"*


This was the best joke to start 2014. Way to go man!
If Aamir overacted in 3 Idiots then SRK overacted in Devdas, Chak de India, Kuch Kuch Hota Hai, DDLJ, Baazigar, Swades.
I can add more if you want to.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 2, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I liked these movies :
> 
> Bhag milkha bhag
> Ranjhanna
> ...



any of this movie have any 'vulgar' thing ? like ssx scene or bad words ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 2, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> any of this movie have any 'vulgar' thing ? like ssx scene or bad words ?



Watch pr0n if you want those scenes.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 2, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Watch pr0n if you want those scenes.



I suspect his intentions are otherwise. He is probably trying avoid embarassment while viewing in a family living room.


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2014)

you guys are sounding like a bunch of fangirls


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 2, 2014)

snap said:


> you guys are sounding like a bunch of fangirls


Lol, that comment is so sexist!


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 2, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> any of this movie have any 'vulgar' thing ? like ssx scene or bad words ?



Special 26, Ranjhanna, Viswaroop, Kai po che, Lunch box are clean movies..i don't recall such scenes..

Attacks of 26/11 has loads of Hindi swear words.. Watch with caution. 

For Bhag milkha bhag - ( Bhaag Milkha Bhaag (2013) - Parents Guide )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 2, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> any of this movie have any 'vulgar' thing ? like ssx scene or bad words ?



B.A Pass

People here are defending SRGay? Ugh.What has this forum come to


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 2, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Special 26, Ranjhanna, Viswaroop, Kai po che, Lunch box are clean movies..i don't recall such scenes..
> 
> Attacks of 26/11 has loads of Hindi swear words.. Watch with caution.
> 
> For Bhag milkha bhag - ( Bhaag Milkha Bhaag (2013) - Parents Guide )



Thanks so i except milkha others i will watch


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Let the debate be fun and constructive. Don't make it ugly by using the words you have just used. Mods, please take note.



But this is not a debate thread....
there must a be thread based on above topic


----------



## sksundram (Jan 2, 2014)

What happened to constructive criticism? Everybody should take notice not to criticize someone just because he/she is a srk/aamir/salman fan. We watch movies to get entertained not to get bored. If you don't like it, move on unless it is something of great importance to you. Remember ignorance is a bliss. If you can't ignore, it shall take a toll on your life. Don't follow anyone blindly just because everyone around you is doing the same.  As for me, I like srk's acting in swades, chak de, baazigar, devdas, kabhi haan kabhi na and others. I must tell that I have not watched Ra1,CE,MNIK and will never watch coz I know my taste and a simple trailer is enough to tell whether to book my tickets or not.

I wonder why even smart and intelligent people fall prey to media junks. What an actor's persona is onscreen doesn't mean he/she has the same in his/her real life also. Media provide us junks which have little merit most of the time. Om puri is a wife-beater and it got out only when her wife filed a case in court. Common people never had the chance to know stars for long to deduce their characters. Still they follow them blindly as if stars are their masters.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 2, 2014)

Not jumping in who is best actor and shyt actor. The plain logic says movie watching should be a fun experience. You spend somewhere between 400 - 700 Rs per person for a movie + 4-5 hours of your time. So when you come out of the hall it should be a paisa vasool feeling. If not then that movie sucks no matter who actor is. 
Srk/aamir/Salman and even the legend Mr. Bacchan have done a awesome movies as well as utter crap ones. So it happens to all. 

In bollywood no one cares about talent anymore. Good script + good acting are a passe. What matters is will it earn 100 crores or not. Personally I have stopped watching bollywood movies in hall cos quality has gone down the drain. I like both Srk and Aamir flash they have done good movies in past but watching CE and Dhoom 3 at home has convinced me that these guys are also being sucked in by how much moolah we can make formula. It's sad but true.


----------



## RDB (Jan 2, 2014)

one must watch Dhoom 3, its a Paisa wasool movie.


----------



## icebags (Jan 2, 2014)

saw hobbit this week at last. good story, good everything more or less.

but its so strange to see the hall was 100% full even after all these days after release. i don't understand the craze, its a good movie, but when was the last time hall was 100% full for these many days, for a novel based movie, thats difficult to understand if not followed from the previous chapter .....

planning to see 47 ronin this weekend.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 2, 2014)

icebags said:


> but its so strange to see the hall was 100% full even after all these days after release. i don't understand the craze, its a good movie, but when was the last time hall was 100% full for these many days, for a novel based movie, thats difficult to understand if not followed from the previous chapter .....


Because Lord of the Rings? duh.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2014)

*GUPT*
Watched again after a long time. Bobby deol's first & last hit. (..er lets consider soldier too therefore second last hit.)


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2014)

Why do people fight over this fanboism of SRK , Sallu and blah..blah.. IMO , most of them suck when compared to the acting of characters in Hollwood movies.
( The standard of acting has fallen well below the limit. Give the credit to the recent craze of producing high grossing movies. , or whatever. But it's obvious truth .)
Irfaan Khan , Nasruddin Shah , etc are some actors worth mentioning when it comes to acting. I barely see any Indian fanboy standing for them , but you'll find many idiots who are ready to wage wars for these so called Khans and B's..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyways , I saw thos movie *Vikingdom* today. It's based on a plot of war amongst gods , humans ,etc.
It's passable in one way , but still the attempt was good. There was a huge room for improvement but still the movie had good story and acting. Only if the visuals and animations were on the positive side , the movie would have been popular and very good.
But maybe I guess they didn't had a huge budget .


----------



## Gollum (Jan 3, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Why do people fight over this fanboism of SRK , Sallu and blah..blah.. IMO , most of them suck when compared to the acting of characters in Hollwood movies.
> ( The standard of acting has fallen well below the limit. Give the credit to the recent craze of producing high grossing movies. , or whatever. But it's obvious truth .)
> Irfaan Khan , Nasruddin Shah , etc are some actors worth mentioning when it comes to acting. I barely see any Indian fanboy standing for them , but you'll find many idiots who are ready to wage wars for these so called Khans and B's..
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I like Ranbir Kapoor off the lot. Especially his role in Barfi.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 3, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *GUPT*
> Watched again after a long time. Bobby deol's first & last hit. (..er lets consider soldier too therefore second last hit.)



Oh that one....
Bechainiyaaan.....
What thiiiiiiiiighs


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> most of them suck when compared to the acting of characters in Hollwood movies.


Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2014)

*Johnny Gaddar (7.5/10)*
Good movie..nice story


----------



## rst (Jan 3, 2014)

The Conjuring (9/10)

To me, it is the best scary and horror movie of 2013


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

Watched Mickey Virus last night. Pretty good movie .. And a nice twist in the end


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Can you please elaborate the blah blah? Does that blah blah also include actors like Aamir Khan and Ranbir Kapoor?
> 
> Though I agree that the quality of movies of bollywood isn't as good as the Hollywood movies. *But I don't think this bashing of Hindi movies wrt the Hollywood Movies is good. I can find you some quite pathetic movies made in Hollywood as well if you want me to list you some. But as I said the number maybe lower in Hollywood.*
> 
> ~snip~



Bashing bollywood films here is a fad.
Deal with it.

The general consensus here is
"Every bollywood film is crap,and every hollywood film is awesome"


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

well its not like we are bashing for nothing, bollywood hardly releases one good movie per year but i agree that it is stupid saying indian movies are always inferior to hollywood ones


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2014)

snap said:


> well its not like we are bashing for nothing, bollywood hardly releases one good movie per year but i agree that it is stupid saying indian movies are always inferior to hollywood ones



Those low-budget indie/"art" films automatically qualify as "good films"


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

^^
haha well some high-budget films are also good


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

@ajay
well i don't dislike bollywood movies, if they are bad i will say they are bad and if they are good i will say they are good, its not my fault majority of them are bad. I don't watch much movies both hollywood and bollywood, so some of the films I liked is hera pheri, A wednesday, welcome , 3 idiots was also pretty good and some other movies iam forgetting


----------



## rst (Jan 3, 2014)

I mostly watch hollywood movies

No doubt hollywood movies are better than bollywood movies 

But All bollywood movies are not crap

There are also good bollywood movies
like Bhaag Milkha Bhaag, Pan Singh Tomar, Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara, 3 idiots, Rang de basanti, Lagaan, Taare zameen par, Chak de india etc


----------



## sksundram (Jan 3, 2014)

> Mera naam hai bulla, rakhta hu main khulla


 ... ROFL.. This is a cult film. Had so much fun watching with friends. Jai ho Mithun Baba ki!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 3, 2014)

rst said:


> I mostly watch hollywood movies
> 
> No doubt hollywood movies are better than bollywood movies
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 3, 2014)

Fans fight over their master's legacy. But what do their masters do? They publicly hug and support each other as if making fun of all those fans fighting for no reason. Grow up.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ... ROFL.. This is a cult film. Had so much fun watching with friends. Jai ho Mithun Baba ki!!


Another fan! Good welcome to the TDF gunda club. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/144759-gunda-movie-fan-club-faqs-will-also-discussed-2.html


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 3, 2014)

#sherlocklives


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 3, 2014)

^wrong thread mate ... wrong thread


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2014)

*Closed Circuit 7/10*

Very much in the line of "Clean skin" but more slow and more depressing. Check it out.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Fans fight over their master's legacy. But what do their masters do? They publicly hug and support each other as if making fun of all those fans fighting for no reason. Grow up.



precious words 

@ *all fanboys* - stand up for who ever you like but spare this thread from all the cr@ptalks or next time there won't be any warnings. We have fight club and all other sorts of sections / thread for such talk - make use of them.

@ *who ever thinks mods are sold* - mods have their own life other than taking care of fanboys and their opponents so taking appropriate actions might take a little while sometime but did any of you waited like a good community member or even reported the post ? Before pointing finger next time report the post / thread beforehand.


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

^ now things will go smooth

BTW *2 guns - 7.5/10*

Very Entertaining

*End of Watch - 8.25/10*
One of a kind. Firstly i was WTF another first person camera movie, in the end I was speachless.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 4, 2014)

I am not able to make any meaning of the last few scenes in the recent riddick movie.
I mean those scenes about vaako , he mentioned something like transcendence and a huge mirror sort of thing.
Was vaako inside it , how does this underverse thing works ????
is there any novel about it ? Can't resist the temptation to know what's next.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I am not able to make any meaning of the last few scenes in the recent riddick movie.
> I mean those scenes about vaako , he mentioned something like transcendence and a huge mirror sort of thing.
> Was vaako inside it , how does this underverse thing works ????
> is there any novel about it ? Can't resist the temptation to know what's next.



Riddick is the greatest character I have ever seen. He strikes fear in the soul of the living and the dead too.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 4, 2014)

Will it make sense to watch just the first and third Riddick?


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah. Pitch black and then this.


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 4, 2014)

RUSH is a 9/10.. Amazing movie.. both the lead actors were very good. Movie was inspiring. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 4, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Riddick is the greatest character I have ever seen. He strikes fear in the soul of the living and the dead too.



Indeed. But I would love to see the novels too. If there are any.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 4, 2014)

I am watching 13 assassins. It seems nice up till now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2014)

Riddick (2013): 8.5/10

that head cutting scene


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 4, 2014)

will watch RUSH tonight...

planning to watch The Wolf of Wall Street tommorow..has anyone watched it yet ?? 
Also my friend gave me a movie " J.Edgar"..any thoughts on it ??


----------



## icebags (Jan 4, 2014)

*47 Ronin* Picturization and dramatization screwed the ending, and put the whole movie under question. WTH ?

No more comments, and no ratings. 

p.s. Planning to rewatch *Miyamoto Musashi (1954)* - IMDb trilogy, epic stuff.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just watched Sholay 3D @ cinemax. 3D effects are nothing to brag about. But still a great movie!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 4, 2014)

*Riddick-10/10*-
Riddick is the most badassest badass ever

Dat "Head slicing" wala scene


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 4, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Riddick-10/10*-
> Riddick is the most badassest badass ever
> 
> Dat "Head slicing" wala scene



Just awesome!!!!!


----------



## baccilus (Jan 4, 2014)

13 assassins is pretty good


----------



## srkmish (Jan 4, 2014)

The odd life of timothy green was a very touching movie, with warmth and humour baked in. 9/10. Yet another movie which proves critics are just a bunch of delusional *******s and cant be a pointer to subjective experience of a movie. 

The Odd Life of Timothy Green (2012) - IMDb


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2014)

srkmish said:


> The Odd Life of Timothy Green (2012) - IMDb



My favourite too... Me and my family love this film. And really "timothy" is a lovable boy.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2014)

Bedazzled (2000) - great movie - a must watch 10/10


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 5, 2014)

*The Wolf Of Wall Street - 7/10*

Brilliant and hilarious execution of a real life story. Leonardo Di Caprio was at his absolute best. Editing could have been bit better. But overall a definite must watch.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 5, 2014)

Some people here are talking about Rush. I was thinking why everyone is watching this flop movie by Emraan Hashmi. Later I realised this is the English movie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Some people here are talking about Rush. I was thinking why everyone is watching this flop movie by Emraan Hashmi. Later I realised this is the English movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Some people here are talking about Rush. I was thinking why everyone is watching this flop movie by Emraan Hashmi. Later I realised this is the English movie.



Dude !


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2014)

*DRIVE (2011)*. 
The climax could have been better. But still if you like drama and movies like transporter. Its a good watch.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

Watched Riddick [ 2013 ] and after pitch black this one is really great.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 6, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *DRIVE (2011)*.
> But still if you like drama and movies like transporter


and Ryan Gosling's stare! lol.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *DRIVE (2011)*.
> The climax could have been better. But still if you like drama and movies like transporter. Its a good watch.



I thought Drive was much better than the Transporter movie


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 6, 2014)

saw *The Wolf of Wall street* yesterday !! Excellent Acting from Dicaprio.. overally, it was a funny movie ( in a dark manner ).
*The Wolf of Wall street* - 8/10

P.S : LOADS & LOADS of F-bombs & other swear words used..lot of steamy scenes too..


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2014)

Watched 'Bad Grandpa' 6/10 for the pranks only rest its boring.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> and Ryan Gosling's stare! lol.



Sorry I didn't get you.I mean if you are sarcastic? If not then yes he was very convincing in that role. Actually I have not read the  novel by james sallis but did a little research on it. Driver is a mysterious character with no name (and no past shown). He looks innocent & cold but he is not which we get to see (imagine) as the movie (novel) progresses. He says that he only drives! (But doesn't say he cant kill if it is necessary. He just wants to stay out of it.)

Like others say the movie stays true to the book. The direction is smart. In short I would say if you like tarantinos movies (& the ones i have mentioned earlier) then you may like this one too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2014)

I found "Drive" boring.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2014)

These are worth watching.  Nice Action + adventure movies.
Haven't seen the other 2 movies in the series.

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost ark
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2014)

*Lovely Molly (2011) - 7.5/10*
Dayum!!!...one hell of shocking/suspense/horror movie...must watch


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> I found "Drive" boring.


Thats strange. Yes the movie is slow and takes long pauses.But according to me not boring. Anyways to each his own.


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 6, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Thats strange. Yes the movie is slow and takes long pauses.But according to me not boring. Anyways to each his own.



Yep, i still humm its score while driving Excellent movie.

*The 36th Chamber of Shaolin - 8.5/10*
Excellent film, loved the seriousness and kung fu

To all who have seen Rush on rips and giving top ratings, its a shame really coz the entire motivaiton was the feel of V12 buzzing around race tracks which you dint felt!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 7, 2014)

Just watched* "The Conjuring" - 6.5/10*
I can't help it but compare it with "Insidious" & "Sinister" .   For me, among the three the first 50 minutes of Insidious were much scarier / better than The Conjuring, but I didn't liked the 2nd half of Insidious. Overall Sinister was the better movie imo.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2014)

^^ There's two version of Sinister
Sinister (2012) - IMDb
And
Sinister (Video 2011) - IMDb

which one you're talking about ?

BTW, Saw Purge - movie is good. [ 6.5 / 10 ]

*Deleted some posts - No actor comparison here - next time infraction /  ban waiting for those who are going to start and continue such act.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

*Prestige (2006)* 9/10

I'm still wondering how tesla's/angier's trick worked.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 7, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Just watched* "The Conjuring" - 6.5/10*
> I can't help it but compare it with "Insidious" & "Sinister" .   For me, among the three the first 50 minutes of Insidious were much scarier / better than The Conjuring, but I didn't liked the 2nd half of Insidious. Overall Sinister was the better movie imo.



Same sentiment. Sinister was the best among 3 with a twist ending. And it was scarier in the sense that the movie is seen from the point of view of one protagonist , so u feel more alone and scared psychologically as opposed to full family being present in conjuring and insidious. Also the latter 2 movies had a prdictable ending.


----------



## rst (Jan 7, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Just watched* "The Conjuring" - 6.5/10*
> I can't help it but compare it with "Insidious" & "Sinister" .   For me, among the three the first 50 minutes of Insidious were much scarier / better than The Conjuring, but I didn't liked the 2nd half of Insidious. Overall Sinister was the better movie imo.



All of them are must watch horror movies

Each of them are best horror movie of their respective year


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 7, 2014)

The internship : one hell of an inspirational movie. 
Truly motivational.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ There's two version of Sinister
> Sinister (2012) - IMDb


this is the one...


> *Deleted some posts - No actor comparison here - next time infraction /  ban waiting for those who are going to start and continue such act.*


Did you really need to do that?

This is a 'must watch...' thread and the verdict of 'must watch...' is defined depending on different parameters of a movie by different people. Actors are also part of the parameters. 
Comparisons are bound to happen...we have had them in past.

Yes, not everyone would like to take part but few interested parties would always be there. 

I sincerely hope you would reconsider your mandate.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ There's two version of Sinister
> Sinister (2012) - IMDb
> And
> Sinister (Video 2011) - IMDb
> ...



The first one you listed from 2012, the one with Ethan Hawke .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> *Deleted some posts - No actor comparison here - next time infraction /  ban waiting for those who are going to start and continue such act.*


No offence, sometimes you mods remind me of some 'pretentious' over disciplined kids back in the school, just saying. A little bit of off topic(yet related to the same topic) conversations aren't going to completely destroy this thread, right?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> *Prestige (2006)* 9/10
> 
> I'm still wondering how tesla's/angier's trick worked.



Refer to the FAQ section in IMDB page ... I think the answer is there probably .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> No offence, sometimes you mods remind me of some 'pretentious' over disciplined kids back in the school, just saying. A little bit of off topic(yet related to the same topic) conversations aren't going to completely destroy this thread, right?


No offence but the comparison was long off-topic chat happening in this thread for a while..so a separate dedicated thread is recommend for it.

a little bit of OT is digestible but a long OT spreading in between pages is not


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 7, 2014)

movie spree again....

Saw These movies 2 days back.. 

*Prestige : 8.5/10*.. Wonderful acting by Hugh Jackman..gr8 plot
*Departed : 8/10*.. Never Expected the Twists in the end..
*Public Enemies : 6.5/10*..

planning to watch *Gangs of new york* & *Django Unchained* next..


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 7, 2014)

People do happen to use this thread for movie recommendations and off topic discussions make it more laborious to separate wheat from chaff.

The mods have done a good job here because they waited for quite sometime patiently for self regulation and stepped in only when that did not happen.

Thanks mods.

--------------

I also would recommend "The Illusionist"
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0443543/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> People do happen to use this thread for movie recommendations and off topic discussions make it more laborious to separate wheat from chaff.


So this thread is basically a register? open the thread, post the movie you've watched, and get out? Well that's boring


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> *Deleted some posts - No actor comparison here - next time infraction /  ban waiting for those who are going to start and continue such act.*



This is ridiculous!


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have to agree with mods. A little discussion is fine but there were tons of it and this thread is basically a movie review/recommendation one which was losing its essence.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 7, 2014)

About Time-
Beautiful movie. I have always liked movies with the time travel background but this one treats it's absolutely differently. Highly recommended. 
Rating- 4/5


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> So this thread is basically a register? open the thread, post the movie you've watched, and get out? Well that's boring


Boring? in what sense.
the thread should go along with the title and should make sense accordingly.
if people come here to get rid of Boredom then this is not the thread


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2014)

@Zangetsu, you have better things to do than debate. Better things like...Watch and review this title Sílení (2005) - IMDb

Along with that a twisted version of *"Timothy Green"* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0228687/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Boring? in what sense.
> the thread should go along with the title and should make sense accordingly.
> if people come here to get rid of Boredom then this is not the thread


Nah you got me wrong. 'The thread gets boring' =/= 'I visit this thread to kill boredom'.
Never mind, I don't want a mod back on my ass giving me another warning for derailing the thread 
But I hope you got the point.

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aeN1VDB_460sa.gif


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 8, 2014)

^ lol ....

Actual face isn't that pretty though .


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 8, 2014)

@ rhitwick I have someone recommend a Bangla movie which is mainly kids based and based on someone who has not seen the world. 
Any idea what the name of this movie is?
Will appreciate inputs.

I got the name
*Chader Pahar*


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick I have someone recommend a Bangla movie which is mainly kids based and based on someone who has not seen the world.
> Any idea what the name of this movie is?
> Will appreciate inputs.
> 
> ...


Refer this 
Trailer vs Movie analysis
and this
Movie review


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> this is the one...
> 
> Did you really need to do that?
> 
> ...



Comparison between actors are fine but not fanboyism like you did on past few posts ... simply this is not the thread to show you're a big fan of some actor. One can always discuss an artist's role on a movie but not a fan fight here.



cyborg47 said:


> No offence, sometimes you mods remind me of some 'pretentious' over disciplined kids back in the school, just saying. A little bit of off topic(yet related to the same topic) conversations aren't going to completely destroy this thread, right?



yeah right and you guys remind me of some guys who has the logic of " do anything you like and go as you please " 



cyborg47 said:


> So this thread is basically a register? open the thread, post the movie you've watched, and get out? Well that's boring



For the time being if you think like this then of- course it is.



pratik385 said:


> This is ridiculous!



You won't be laughing if you had to delete some 30+OT posts to prove and disprove who is the biggest fan of whom and their opponents. [ refer to page no. 644, 645 and 646 ]. This is not the thread for posts / questions like these :



Spoiler



Out of blue one guy asks this and you guys got busy in replying to that posts :



> There are only 2 versatile actors in the whole of Hollywood.
> 1) Leonardo Di Caprio,
> 2) Johnny Depp.
> 
> Who would not agree?



Or,



> SRK overacts, maybe even he knows. But whenever he got to do serious roles he proved that he can act. And few times he even got his arch enemies to say that he can act.
> 
> IDK what is the problem with people today. Most of his haters did not even watch his movies.





> I see another person having personal vendetta against SRK. I demand you to defend your claim or never oppose SRK movies again.





> Who the hell do you think you are to demand me something huh? STFU already. And why exactly would I have a personal vendetta with a half funny comedian again? Do you read what you type or just do it? Do you know how dumb you SRK fanboys sound each time you defend him?
> Damn what am l saying, course you don't.
> As long as I'm here I'll oppose him, and everybody will support me and I'll support others, so now you see who has some claim to defend?






this will go on and on if not put to a stop and a mod can't let this happen.

Anyway, read the comments below and as these guys got the meaning perfectly :



Zangetsu said:


> No offence but the comparison was long off-topic chat happening in this thread for a while..so a separate dedicated thread is recommend for it.
> 
> *a little bit of OT is digestible but a long OT spreading in between pages is not*





sling-shot said:


> *People do happen to use this thread for movie recommendations and off topic discussions make it more laborious to separate wheat from chaff.*
> 
> The mods have done a good job here because they waited for quite sometime patiently for self regulation and stepped in only when that did not happen.
> 
> ...





harsh1387 said:


> I have to agree with mods. *A little discussion is fine but there were tons of it and this thread is basically a movie review/recommendation one which was losing its essence.*





Zangetsu said:


> Boring? in what sense.
> the thread should go along with the title and should make sense accordingly.
> if people come here to get rid of Boredom then this is not the thread





rhitwick said:


> @Zangetsu, *you have better things to do than debate. Better things like...Watch and review* this title Sílení (2005) - IMDb
> 
> Along with that a twisted version of *"Timothy Green"* Otesánek (2000) - IMDb



First practice what you prescribe 



cyborg47 said:


> Nah you got me wrong. 'The thread gets boring' =/= 'I visit this thread to kill boredom'.
> Never mind, I don't want a mod back on my ass giving *me another warning for derailing the thread*
> But I hope you got the point.



Thanks for understanding and both you and rhitwick are doing this now - I'm not sure if on purpose. There are others who have done this as well but it's a good sign they've stopped but you guys have a problem with that so here comes a vacation for you  Go watch lots of movies and post some reviews after the vacation 

BTW, watched *Idiocracy (2006)* - movie is good enough for one time watch only though it may made you worry a little about future.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2014)

so we can't ask questions ? 

like any recent movies which is worth watching in FULL HD 1920x1080?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> so we can't ask questions ?
> 
> like any recent movies which is worth watching in FULL HD 1920x1080?



Nope... I mean there is a separate thread for that I guess


----------



## R2K (Jan 8, 2014)

Don Jon (2013)
Fun movie. But its a bit disturbing that I can relate so many things the main characters does and thinks with my own life.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 8, 2014)

^ 


Spoiler



Like breaking up with ScarJO ?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2014)

*The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey*
I wont compare it with the lord of the rings because I found both good & this one is a prequel. Yes there are certain scenes which easily looks like CGI. 
Peter jackson is a kid who loves fairy tales.


----------



## R2K (Jan 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Damn it !! How did you know  ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> so we can't ask questions ?
> 
> like any recent movies which is worth watching in FULL HD 1920x1080?



yes, you can.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2014)

so what are you waiting for Christmas!?  
1 movie that no one should miss watching in FULL HD.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> so what are you waiting for Christmas!?
> 1 movie that no one should miss watching in FULL HD.



Despicable Me 2


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2014)

seen it did not like it.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 8, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> so what are you waiting for Christmas!?
> 1 movie that no one should miss watching in FULL HD.



Have you watched "The Croods". Awesome movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Saw *Gangs of New york* yesterday..not really my fav. genre.. :/ didn't like it much.. 

*Gangs of New york* - 5/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 8, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> so what are you waiting for Christmas!?
> 1 movie that no one should miss watching in FULL HD.



Gravity .... You should see in 4K if available  



Watched *Gravity *- 8.5/10 , Pretty Good Science-Fiction Thriller , Can Someone please explain me the Ending ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2014)

What part you didn't understand?


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Gravity .... You should see in 4K if available
> 
> 
> 
> Watched *Gravity *- 8.5/10 , Pretty Good Science-Fiction Thriller , Can Someone please explain me the Ending ?



Ending was simple. She survived.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 8, 2014)

^ spoiler DUDE! 



abhidev said:


> What part you didn't understand?





Spoiler



Well , Once she stands up it looks so weird like the trees and mountain are not of proper size , I dont know it maybe the perspective of camera but it looks like a fairy land , she looks too big . And it cuts too quickly to credits ...

EDIT : Now when I see the camera version of the ending on youtube the perspective thing looks okay , well that was weird .... 

Screenshot of the last scene : *i.imgur.com/dU8ZjsY.jpg


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 9, 2014)

The Croods was awesome and will do Gravity. Thanks.


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Saw,The stoning of Soraya M  m.imdb.com/title/tt1277737/, a must watch movie...simply epic.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Jilla* - 2/5

Only for fans.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bullet to the head
Just watched For Stallone. A one time watch. Action is good. It's amazing how Sylvester has kept himself fit at this age.


----------



## digibrush (Jan 10, 2014)

*Gravity* -Sandra Bullock works nicely in this movie. 

*Le passé *(The Past) by Asghar Farhadi -8/10


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Rush*
Amazing! one word describes it perectly.
I am kicking myself for not watching this when it was released.
Must watch for F1 lovers. Screenplay, acting, direction all are top notch.
Must watch.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 11, 2014)

Dil Dosti Etc -  one of the best youth movies. If someone has not watched it yet, just watch it. Just loved it from the first time I watched it. 
My rating: 9/10


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 11, 2014)

*Cruel Intentions - 7.3/10*


----------



## amjath (Jan 11, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Jilla* - 2/5
> 
> Only for fans.



Heard so


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys did anyone here watch Ship of Thesius?
Is it boring?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys did anyone here watch Ship of Thesius?
> Is it boring?


I saw part of this movie , ( ico had recommended it somewhere in this thread ). Couldn't manage a good print , but still watched part of it as the rest was just too much noisy.
It's the movie that will leave you thinking. 

See it for yourself , you won't regret.It's a very good movie.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 12, 2014)

i was watching Dhoom 3 then he has to ride bike on rope and i shutdown everything and pretend nothing happened. nope nothing seen.


----------



## sidspark (Jan 12, 2014)

digibrush said:


> *Gravity* -Sandra Bullock works nicely in this movie.
> Going to watch Gravity today
> Good deal right !!
> 
> TYG 2 - Bad


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 12, 2014)

atleast right the full name of the movie , not everyone knows what TYG2 is .Is it Tom Yum Goong ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2014)

sidspark said:


> TYG 2 - Bad


Tom Yum Goong 2 ?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone know who the hottie from Sixth Sense is?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2014)

*Isolation (2005) - 6.5/10*
what a creepy movie....excellent scary horror atmosphere 

*Creep Show (1982) - 7/10*
good horror tales from George Romero


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone know who the hottie from Sixth Sense is?



The mother ?  - Toni Collete


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone know who the hottie from Sixth Sense is?



Hottie 

Do you mean these hottie?


Spoiler



*www.joblo.com/images_arrownews/the-sixth-sense%20bike.jpg

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_kRuD6zV4Fqs/S056dMObtXI/AAAAAAAABY8/BEZGTOrs6ew/s400/mischa.jpg





I guess you may have found "the hottie" by now...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Does anyone know who the hottie from Sixth Sense is?



here you go *www.imdb.com/title/tt0167404/actor/4?/


----------



## Anorion (Jan 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys did anyone here watch Ship of Thesius?
> Is it boring?


Parts of it is, but you can soon take the rushes and edit your own version, which goes in well with the theme
Try right here right now on youtube, its a short that will help you understand the directors style 

Anyone watched Lucia yet? First crowdsourced kannada film, piqued interest


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 12, 2014)

*Olympus fallen 6.8/10.
White house down 6.0/10*


----------



## sidspark (Jan 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> Tom Yum Goong 2 ?





rajatGod512 said:


> atleast right the full name of the movie , not everyone knows what TYG2 is .Is it Tom Yum Goong ?



Oppz sorry with the name.
Yup Tom Yum Goong 2


----------



## RCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

Jilla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , my brother booked the tickets and hence I had to go watch it. I had no info about the movie before entering the theater. Its been a while since I laughed while watching a Tamil movie, this one gave me many chuckles. good masala timepass movie. its a 3hr movie.

Rating 7/10 , can watch twice .


----------



## sidspark (Jan 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Parts of it is, but you can soon take the rushes and edit your own version, which goes in well with the theme
> Try right here right now on youtube, its a short that will help you understand the directors style
> 
> Anyone watched Lucia yet? First crowdsourced kannada film, piqued interest



Lucia yes 4months back.
Very good movie. 8/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 12, 2014)

Watched *The Wolf of Wall Street *- 8/10 How did this not get a NC-17 rating ? I didnt expect it to be a comedy but Some scenes were very funny , Its a pure-dark comedy . The film flows .... there is never a dud moment even if the film clock at 3 hrs . 

P.S. Leo was awesome ....


----------



## sainath (Jan 13, 2014)

Timepass (Marathi film) 8.5/10 Must watch.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 13, 2014)

^+1 good movie it is


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Its been a while since I laughed while watching a Tamil movie, this one gave me many chuckles.
> 
> Rating 7/10 , can watch twice .



You will have few more with the other film

Twice  I thought only hard core fans could watch more than once... Are you one?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

Up In The Air (2009) - George Clooney.
I really felt this movie . It covers various aspects of life , including loneliness , meaning of family , etc.
really good movie and top notch acting.

Vendetta(2013) : A special force soldier tries to revenge his family's slaughter and tries to restore back the peace and order in his hometown. An action+suspense flick , worth watching. 7.5/10.

Freezer (2013 ) : 7.5/10. Well this movie has some real nice decent suspense , even though almost the entire movie has been filmed inside a freezer , this really has some nice entertainment . Nail-biting scenes.

Kickass 2 (2013 ) : 5.5/10 .
Had huge expectations but they turned to sh!t when I went through first few mibutes if the movie. Not a good watch.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

Carrie (2013) - 6/10. Nothing much to say about this movie. Its just passable for a considerably okay movie.

Last Vegas (2013 ) : goood entertainer. !! 7/10.
Felt like a mixture of hangover + standout boys , dedicated to old guns. A nice touch.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

I need some suggestions for movies about life , purpose and way of living.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2014)

^^The Fountain


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone here watches Tamil movies regularly? 
Will appreciate if someone can suggest some good recent Tamil movies?



sksundram said:


> Dil Dosti Etc -  one of the best youth movies. If someone has not watched it yet, just watch it. Just loved it from the first time I watched it.
> My rating: 9/10



This one has Shreyas Talpade and Naseerudin Shah's son right?
This movie did quite well and had one good foot tapping song as well and if I'm not wrong it's produced by Prakash Jha.



ajayritik said:


> Does anyone know who the* hottie* from Sixth Sense is?


I take back my words. 


Gen.Libeb said:


> The mother ?  - Toni Collete


Not sure what made me thing she is hottie 


nac said:


> Hottie
> 
> Do you mean these hottie?
> 
> ...



Wish I had not mentioned about her.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I need some suggestions for movies about life , purpose and way of living.



Waking Life
Samsara
The holy mountain


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 13, 2014)

*The Wolf of Wall Street (2013) - 8/10*
Loved it, be it directing or screenplay or acting
Movie is pure black comedy and i enjoyed it till the end! For 2hrs 57mins you will be glued in.
Acting wise Leo was on par and Jonah seems to be getting there..sountrack was a let down..
Directing was good and screenplay was fun to watch 
Its a shame that they still cut few scenes after giving A-grade in India.
If Leo dint get oscar for this then they are bullshitting! :X


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 13, 2014)

^ I saw the full version .... some scenes are so  ....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I need some suggestions for movies about life , purpose and way of living.



The curious Case of Benjamin button.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^The Fountain





Anorion said:


> Waking Life
> Samsara
> The holy mountain





Luffy said:


> The curious Case of Benjamin button.



Thanks.!
Added them to my weekend watch list.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 13, 2014)

Now you see me *10/10*
yeah you read it right 10/10
the movie sucks if you cant figure it out , but if you do its one of the best movies ever, esp. after the credits reveal...
must watch!!!


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Anyone here watches Tamil movies regularly?
> Will appreciate if someone can suggest some good recent Tamil movies?



I have watched some... 
Recent??? (all these are released in the last quarter of 2013)
I don't know what kinda film you would like to watch... Check out these...

*Romantic Comedy*:
Kalyana Samayal Saadham
Endrendrum Punnagai
Raja Rani

*Horror Thriller*:
Pizza 2: Villa (I haven't watched this film, but reviews are good). 

Idharkuthane Aasai Pattai Balakumara (Only if you're Tamil or your tamil is as good as native speakers)

If you like artsy, (Again, I haven't watched these two films, reviews are overwhelmingly positive).
Thalaimuraigal
Onaayum Aattukutiyum


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2014)

nac said:


> I have watched some...
> Recent??? (all these are released in the last quarter of 2013)
> I don't know what kinda film you would like to watch... Check out these...
> 
> ...



I should have added the disclaimer. Preferably Comedy movies.
Watched these already
Kalyana Samayal Saadham
Raja Rani
Pizza 2: Villa

Not much into art movies or artsy



rajatGod512 said:


> ^ I saw the full version ...*. some scenes are so * ....



Can you put those details in the spoiler.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jan 14, 2014)

Vishalgamer1 said:


> Saw,The stoning of Soraya M The Stoning of Soraya M. (2008) - IMDb, a must watch movie...simply epic.



This was one movie that still gives me the creeps.. watched it a 3-4 years ago. Still can't get the story out of my head. Lots of sleepless nights for a few months. Got really depressed.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Thanks.!
> Added them to my weekend watch list.



Also, Baraka, Koyaaniqatsi and The world according to Garp


----------



## Nithu (Jan 14, 2014)

*Drishyam (Malayalam) - 9/10*

The best malayalam movie in recent years. Must watch those who know malayalam.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)

Gravity 11/10


----------



## R2K (Jan 14, 2014)

Gravity - 7/10
Storyline is unbelievable as no human can ever survive if they get into such an accident (considering such an accident ever happens.). But acting was great.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)

R2K said:


> Gravity - 7/10
> Storyline is unbelievable as no human can ever survive if they get into such an accident (considering such an accident ever happens.). But acting was great.


why cant one survive? any reason?


----------



## sidspark (Jan 14, 2014)

Gravity 8.5/10


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2014)

Eh maghadheera has stars playing fugadi, so full marks to gravity on that count
Sure, the series of events leading to her rescue are impossible, sure space has no explosions and you cant hear radio louder the closer you get to it. Still, it was perhaps the most realistic space movie since odyssey

Anyone noticed 2013 had a lot of cinematic face decapitations?
Minor Spoilers abt riddik, elysium and the world's end 



Spoiler



In Riddik, the bounty hunter's face is chopped in half
In Elysium, the agents face is blown to smithereens
In The World's End King crushes his robot version face
Sure there are more


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Eh maghadheera has stars playing fugadi, so full marks to gravity on that count
> Sure, the series of events leading to her rescue are impossible, sure space has no explosions and you cant hear radio louder the closer you get to it. Still, it was perhaps the most realistic space movie since odyssey


what doews that mean??
i still dont see y her "rescue" wasnt possible, can someone please explain???
the radio thingy was just to immerse us into the movie


----------



## RCuber (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys!! watch this one.. Midnight Run (1988) - IMDb


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

i watched *Nasha*, yes the poonampandey movie, for obvious reasons  , and was quite surprised.  

same old story line, but was surprised by the actors. they were simply fab. and the director has done a very good work.

6/10 from me.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2014)

The Devil's Rock (2011) - IMDb - nice horror film with only 4 characters . There's many movie based on the similar story but how betifully this movie made the whole deal so so less people yet not affecting the horror theme is a pleasure to watch. This one gets 7/10 from my side.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 15, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I need some suggestions for movies about life , purpose and way of living.



if you do find the purpose let me know 
The Bucket list
It's a wonderful life
The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone seen the Wolf of wall street yet?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 15, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> *The Wolf of Wall Street (2013) - 8/10*
> Loved it, be it directing or screenplay or acting
> Movie is pure black comedy and i enjoyed it till the end! For 2hrs 57mins you will be glued in.
> Acting wise Leo was on par and Jonah seems to be getting there..sountrack was a let down..
> ...



Refer above about 20 posts back...


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 15, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> if you do find the purpose let me know
> The Bucket list
> It's a wonderful life
> The Pursuit of Happyness



I hope by the end of this weekend I would find at least one more ,  apart from watching movies and living virtually.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 15, 2014)

'Timepass' - 8/10 A really good and funny movie with great music if you understand Marathi


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah, its good to be back! 

*El Metodo 7/10*
You've seen "The Exam", now watch the movie from which "Exam" was inspired. More drama and abstract ending.

*Bad Grandpa 6/10*
Funny but gross but funny but gross but...


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> 'Timepass' - 8/10 A really good and funny movie with great music if you understand Marathi



+1 for "Timepass". I will rate it 7/10 though.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 15, 2014)

The Pursuit of Happyness - 8.5/10


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 15, 2014)

Rush - 8.8/10


----------



## sidspark (Jan 15, 2014)

Scent of a Women 8.7/10


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2014)

Luffy said:


> *Prestige (2006)* 9/10
> 
> I'm still wondering how tesla's/angier's trick worked.





Spoiler



its better not to know and no one is impressed by the trick. tesla made a machine to duplicate anyone. angiers kills a version of himself every time he does the trick. the blind stage hands cart away the body in the tank after every show.



gonna watch it again to figure out what was the keyword for Borden's diary was (was it Tesla? what does that mean?). And really thought the angiers doppelganger was another bad actor who looked like Jackman and not Jackman. his acting was that good. also anyone knows which knot borden tied? think he first was going for the safe one, nodded, then went for the one that wasnt a wet knot. 



flyingcow said:


> why cant one survive? any reason?



this was not so much as escape as a tour of all important telescopes, space stations and capsules in orbit. it becomes more improbable with every jump


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 15, 2014)

I saw wolf of the wall street, its heavily censored in the theater in fact you will actually miss out a lot of information from the cut scenes. You will wonder what's this all of a sudden, new names, irrelevant statements  ?! 
I DLed the dvd scr from watched it, fixed all the missing loop holes.

Amazing movie though!


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I saw wolf of the wall street, its heavily censored in the theater in fact you will actually miss out a lot of information from the cut scenes. You will wonder what's this all of a sudden, new names, irrelevant statements  ?!
> I DLed the dvd scr from watched it, fixed all the missing loop holes.
> 
> Amazing movie though!



This is true. Indian censors are crazy. I'll try and source a version that makes more sense. I loved the movie though. Definitely worth a watch. Di Caprio has acted out of his skin and Scorsese's direction is fantastic as usual.

Going to watch Inside Llewyn Davis soon. It's from the directors of No Country for Old Men, so I am very excited.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 15, 2014)

Prisoners *9.7/10*
Must watch



Anorion said:


> this was not so much as escape as a tour of all important telescopes, space stations and capsules in orbit. it becomes more improbable with every jump


sigh.. still dont get what you are trying to say, please be more clear


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2014)

*JohnDay 7.5/10*

An edge of the seat thriller but slow treatment for such concept. 
Must watch.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 15, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *JohnDay 7.5/10*
> 
> An edge of the seat thriller but slow treatment for such concept.
> Must watch.



Your statement is an oxymoron


----------



## Flash (Jan 15, 2014)

*White House Down = 10/10*

I love it, next to Airforce one. Thrilled and enthralled. Tatum's great. Foxx didn't get much attention as POTUS.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Your statement is an oxymoron



huh...'contradictory'?

The movie kind of goes in Sine wave. Start is good but few moments are real slow. 
That is what I felt...check yourself.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 15, 2014)

Flash said:


> *White House Down = 10/10*
> 
> I love it, next to Airforce one. Thrilled and enthralled. Tatum's great. Foxx didn't get much attention as POTUS.



10/10 seriously ?


----------



## icebags (Jan 16, 2014)

Flash said:


> *White House Down = 10/10*
> 
> I love it, next to Airforce one. Thrilled and enthralled. Tatum's great. Foxx didn't get much attention as POTUS.



don't tell me this is ur first holly action film watch after af1 ?


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 16, 2014)

*2 Guns - 6.9/10*
1 time watch movie!
Denzel and Mark get along well which is strange as both have very different approach.
Mediocre plot and its execution but it has old school appeal to it & few dialogs & shooting scenes were really good
Movie is okish but thats it nothing spectacular..



Flash said:


> *White House Down = 10/10*
> 
> I love it, next to Airforce one. Thrilled and enthralled. Tatum's great. Foxx didn't get much attention as POTUS.



Havent seen it but have it in my hdd since few months.
Is it that good? :strange:

*Very happy that Leo got Oscar nom in Leading role - Hope he wins it this time *


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> *Very happy that Leo got Oscar nom in Leading role - Hope he wins it this time *


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2014)

*My Sassy Girl (korean)*

Once more. 

I've come to a point where I can recite most of the scenes with accurate dialogs but still, it does not get old.


----------



## amjath (Jan 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


>



Hope everyone knows that he never won academy awards yet
@pratik: don't have ur expectations so high


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 16, 2014)

*Dirty Movie* - 10/10

A must watch


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> Havent seen it but have it in my hdd since few months.
> Is it that good? :strange:



I kinda liked it, coz of the storyline and action. Nothing surprising in the storyline, but the twists and turns.
Tatum is very much cool, as a capitol officer. 

Will watch :Olympus has fallen: this weekend.. 
Lets see how it scores against WHD 



Allu Azad said:


> *Dirty Movie* - 10/10
> 
> A must watch



You mean this?
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1107812/

It only got 2.9/10


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2014)

Turn Me On, Dammit - a nice movie on teen sexuality unlike some other movies which are only funny. 7.5/10.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Prisoners *9.7/10*
> sigh.. still dont get what you are trying to say, please be more clear



gravity spoiler 



Spoiler



space.com interview, cuaron details his approach to writing the story. he starts with the important things in space atm. space shuttle, hubble telescope, ISS, Soyuz and the Chinese space station are pretty much all the important well known things up there. now, the protagonist goes through all the cocoons and habitats in space where life can exist. one does not simply jetpack from the hubble to the ISS then catch a soyuz to tian..that chinese station. this gets increasingly unlikely to actually happen over the course of the movie. it's good, but not a great story, or that realistic actually. as far as sci-fi goes, the story is very basic.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 17, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *My Sassy Girl (korean)*
> 
> Once more.
> 
> I've come to a point where I can recite most of the scenes with accurate dialogs but still, it does not get old.



i don't remember who suggested but damn once nice korean movie


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 17, 2014)

* Flirting with disaster *  -  8.5/10


Liked it beyond belief


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

wolf of wall street 9/10
cansomeoneexplain the ending to me?? who was that guy?
i cant believe how people must have watched it in theater..looked like they could censor 40% of the film.. 



Anorion said:


> gravity spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i said wa swhy cant one survive? i found it completely "possible" for one to pull that kinds of jumps from one space center to other, it sure is highly unlikely it wont happen IRL but i didnt ind anything in the movie that couldnt happen ( i eman it wasnt highly unrealistic...)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> wolf of wall street 9/10
> cansomeoneexplain the ending to me?? who was that guy?
> i cant believe how people must have watched it in theater..looked like they could censor 40% of the film..


Which guy ? Leo's Character was just asking the same question to audience as he asked it earlier in the movie ... the movie closed showing audience's faces , that was to reflect the faces or the thinking of the audience watching the move . And BTW the person who introduces Leonardo in the end scene was actually the guy Leo was playing .


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Which guy ? Leo's Character was just asking the same question to audience as he asked it earlier in the movie ... the movie closed showing audience's faces , that was to reflect the faces or the thinking of the audience watching the move . And BTW the person who introduces Leonardo in the end scene was actually the guy Leo was playing .


wow never knew the guy was playing leo's role....
at the very end when 



Spoiler



leo asks each person to sell him the pen...the camera zooms out and one person really stands out looking kinda sad, i tohught he was someone important...
this guys 
*i.imgur.com/wmukXq5.png


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2014)

Wolf of wall street - 9.5/10

Now give him the academy awards


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> Wolf of wall street - 9.5/10
> Now give him the academy awards



the movie seemed a bit prolonged/stretched at some times...
i bet theystill wont give him oscar, i still wish he gets one


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> the movie seemed a bit prolonged/stretched at some times...
> i bet theystill wont give him oscar, i still wish he gets one



Biography movies and actors in those movies gets a upper hand in academy award. So my prediction


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

Serenity (2005) - IMDb - 7 /10. seen this type of movies before so nothing new here to write about though the movie felt pretty good for one time watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2014)

*After.Life (2009) - 7/10 *
Superb Horror/Mystery movie...
Liam Neeson and Christina Ricci have top-notch performances, supported by an intelligent and original screenplay, tight direction and awesome music score. 
The atmosphere is melancholic


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 18, 2014)

American Hustle - 8/10

Saw this last night, and the movie was fun and engaging. Bale was excellent.!


----------



## sidspark (Jan 19, 2014)

Before Sunrise - 8.2/10


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2014)

We're the Millers *8.8/10*
Really liked it, the ending was boring though...
worth watching for a good laugh


----------



## baccilus (Jan 19, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> I need some suggestions for movies about life , purpose and way of living.



Peaceful Warrior 
m.imdb.com/title/tt0438315/

Its one of my favorite movie. Really great.


----------



## rst (Jan 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> *After.Life (2009) - 7/10 *
> Superb Horror/Mystery movie...
> Liam Neeson and Christina Ricci have top-notch performances, supported by an intelligent and original screenplay, tight direction and awesome music score.
> The atmosphere is melancholic


Nice movie



Spoiler



Was she alive or dead after the accident


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 19, 2014)

*The Exorcist - 6/10*

Had heard a lot about it. Maybe it was scary at the time it was released but by today's standards it's a pretty average movie.


----------



## rst (Jan 19, 2014)

lovedonator said:


> *The Exorcist - 6/10*
> 
> Had heard a lot about it. Maybe it was scary at the time it was released but by today's standards it's a pretty average movie.


thats right

I also felt the same


----------



## Anish (Jan 19, 2014)

Layer cake - 6/10
Typical drug dealer stuff

Still cannot find a matching movie for the usual suspects :-!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2014)

rst said:


> Nice movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Alive after the accident



*Dedh Ishkiya (2014)  - 9/10*
wonderful movie and a superb sequel
Arshad warsi did brilliant acting


----------



## baccilus (Jan 19, 2014)

Guys you should really watch "The Peaceful Warrior"


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 20, 2014)

Fukrey. : A good movie. Not your usual bollywood stuff. And very funny.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rush -9/10

Last Vegas -8.2/10

We're The millers --8/10

Young and Wild -- 2/10


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, now I'll have to see Rush.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 20, 2014)

Watched *The Hunger Games: Catching Fire*- 8.5/10 .... Way better than the first , I did not like the first one but this one was on another level , It just seem to flow better and was more interesting . It was better directed also the screenplay was better . There is now a slight chance I might watch Mockingjay in theatres ..


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 20, 2014)

^have you read the books?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 21, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^have you read the books?



No , I dont read books .


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2014)

^^ lol, not even e-books  anyway, watched these :

*The Devil's Rock (2011)* - typical WWII based german occult and soldier mystery film - the beauty of this film is they used only a few people only. 7/10.

*City of Ember (2008)* - very nice movie [ family and kids safe  ] .. actually after a long time I've seen a movie this good. 
Tells the tale of a post nice falling apocalyptic world [ like Metro 2033 ] and how to survive from it. This movie has it's goof ups but if you can ignore them it's really nice. 7.5/10

*Infestation (2009)* - nice funny movie on alien invasion - kinda felt like shaun of the dead. Good for one time watch. 6.5/10


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 21, 2014)

^^ dude change that rating to 7/10. 

watched *A Beautiful Mind (2001)*. (8/10)


----------



## amanvishnani (Jan 21, 2014)

UP- Pixar
Ocean's 11 ,12,13
Potc 1-4
Shrek 1-4
Abraham Lincoln the vampire hunter


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 21, 2014)

Watched The Wolf of Wall Street (2013) - IMDb
8.5/10
Just love how crazy and perfectly leonardo acted and how crazy stock brokers are i was never expecting this type of movie and i had no interest in stocks and share market.It changed my view about rich and poor.If u wont do nothing you will get nothing.You need to be different from others to step up.I would recommend this to everyone do give a watch will surely make your thoughts change and inspire you.Also there is too much nudity so do watch alone


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 21, 2014)

*The odd life of Timothy Green* - 7/10


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Watched The Wolf of Wall Street (2013) - IMDb
> 8.5/10
> Just love how crazy and perfectly leonardo acted and how crazy stock brokers are i was never expecting this type of movie and i had no interest in stocks and *share market*.It changed my view about rich and poor.If u wont do nothing you will get nothing.You need to be different from others to step up.I would recommend this to everyone do give a watch will surely make your thoughts change and inspire you.Also there is too much *nudity* so do watch alone



I wonder whats common in between these 2
Still will watch it just for the performance of Leo

Btw, About time I would give 7.5/10
Good, light movie. An interesting plot and acceptable ending.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 21, 2014)

anyone watched secret life of walter mitty yet/?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ lol, not even e-books



Sadly Not even e-books . I am thinking of starting with some e-books later this year though ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 21, 2014)

*North 24 Kaatham* - 9/10

About a guy with OCD who sets off on a journey which changes his life


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 21, 2014)

Jackass presents : bad grandpa *9/10*
OMG its a must watch for all. i was laughing like crazy the whole time in the movie hahahaaha 
please watch this


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

*Jackass presents : bad grandpa -* I'm not gonna rate but its a must must must watch

Why should I watch
Not gross as previous jackass movies
Makeup and everything johnny did was excellent like a grand people does
The kid Billy is so great in dialogue delivery in front of those candid cameras. 
There are many WTF moments. 
PS: watch alone


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> *Jackass presents : bad grandpa -* I'm not gonna rate but its a must must must watch
> 
> Why should I watch
> Not gross as previous jackass movies
> ...



And the last dance sequence


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *North 24 Kaatham* - 9/10
> 
> About a guy with OCD who sets off on a journey which changes his life



Remember the daily morning laughing exercise of fahad?


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> *Jackass presents : bad grandpa -* I'm not gonna rate but its a must must must watch
> 
> Why should I watch
> Not gross as previous jackass movies
> ...


the best was when he hangs from the vending machine xD  ive never laughed so hard in my life...
i was laughing ot of breath


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> And the last dance sequence



I was almost at the ending
Now done watching.
Awesome dance sequence and u never find if he is a he or she
Moreover this movie has got a simple story



flyingcow said:


> the best was when he hangs from the vending machine xD  ive never laughed so hard in my life...
> i was laughing ot of breath



 overall hope it gets academy awards for best makeup. this movie truly deserves it


----------



## a_medico (Jan 22, 2014)

*R.I.P.D* - MIB clone. Not sure of the low rating but I enjoyed it.

*Carrie* (2013) - Slow buildup to a good (subjective) climax. Overall, very slow movie.

Had time to kill so watched following movies again:

_In Bruges_ - Oh I so much love Ralph Fiennes in this movie, apart from the other two leads.

_Inception_ - A bit stretched towards the end. But very enjoyable.

_Four Lions_ - LOL. Mashaallah brother!

_Never let me go_ - One of the most depressing movies, ever. Discovered it has a good song too 'Never let me go'. Hunting for it now. (Edit - got it. Sung by Jane Monheit)


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

Watch the 1976's classic [ Carrie ] ... you will be amazed.



sohan_92 said:


> ^^ dude change that rating to 7/10.
> 
> watched *A Beautiful Mind (2001)*. (8/10)



Done.



rajatGod512 said:


> Sadly Not even e-books . I am thinking of starting with some e-books later this year though ...



Better late than never 



amjath said:


> *Jackass presents : bad grandpa -* I'm not gonna rate but its a must must must watch
> 
> Why should I watch
> Not gross as previous jackass movies
> ...



Hmm .. sounds too interesting. Need to watch this.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 23, 2014)

watched *'American hustle' - 7/10*   Christian Bale and Bradley Cooper were simply outstanding and a really bold role by Amy...a must must watch though some may find the movie a bit slow but I enjoyed it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Rush -9/10
> 
> Last Vegas -8.2/10
> 
> ...



*Wolf of Wall Street -- 9.1/10*

Carrie(2013) --6.8/10

Bad Grandpa -- 0.5/10

Hunger Games Catching Fire-- 8/10

RIPD --1.6/10

The Untouchables (1987)-- 8.7/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 23, 2014)

^ 1.6 ? That bad huh ?


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes it's that bad. I will give it 1.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 23, 2014)

I really wanted to watch it after seeing the trailer but...now...i wont


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Jackass presents : Bad Grandpa - 4/10*
Bogus..
Only makeup was great thats why rating 4 I would've given 1 else, rest was down right disgusting and boring!
Fast fwd mostly..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Watched Justice League: War (2014) -  6.5/10 *A big step down from Flashpoint paradox . Still it had some cool moments .


----------



## RCuber (Jan 23, 2014)

a_medico said:


> _In Bruges_ - Oh I so much love Ralph Fiennes in this movie, apart from the other two leads.



Man!! I loved that movie.. top notch acting from the cast. their Irish Accent hehe..


----------



## icebags (Jan 23, 2014)

Ninja: Shadow of a Tear (2013) - IMDb - 3/5

dumb story, good actions by Scott Atkins. Still, liked Special Forces more for epic fighting sequences.  



Spoiler



seriously, whose wife wakes up in the middle of the night and sends husband to get them from store, just to find her dead when he returns ?  lame


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 24, 2014)

Watched *Lone Survivor (2013)* , awesome movie. Recommended watching .

5/5




Spoiler



Based on the failed June 28, 2005 mission "Operation Red Wings". Four members of SEAL Team 10 were tasked with the mission to capture or kill notorious Taliban leader Ahmad Shahd.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2014)

Sex Drive (2008) - IMDb - very nice movie. 8/10.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> Sex Drive (2008) - IMDb - very nice movie. 8/10.





Despite the name, its an adult comedy.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Despite the name, its an adult comedy.



Despite??

The name suggests its an adult comedy.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Watched *Lone Survivor (2013)* , awesome movie. Recommended watching .
> 
> 5/5
> 
> ...



thanks for the suggestion im going to watch it..


----------



## Anorion (Jan 24, 2014)

any thing like Prometheus ? any other movie have "the engineers" ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 24, 2014)

^ I dont know but Prometheus is prequel for alien series ... you should check those out if you haven't already .


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2014)

Anorion said:


> any thing like Prometheus ? any other movie have "the engineers" ?


3 idiots has engineers


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2014)

@Anorion - try Event Horizon (1997).


----------



## srkmish (Jan 24, 2014)

Event Horizon, Contact, even Europa report is far better than the mess called Prometheus


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2014)

^I personally loved prometheus...but i havent seen the other like event horizon so cant compare, planning to watch event horion


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> 3 idiots has engineers





Seems legit...


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2014)

@flyingcow - also watch Pandorum (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> @flyingcow - also watch Pandorum (2009) - IMDb



yes. Europa Report too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Despite??
> 
> The name suggests its an adult comedy.



I meant that someone may take it for being a P*rn movie.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I meant that someone may take it for being a P*rn movie.



Don't worry. For those kinda movies, names dont matter to people. Only heroins matter.


----------



## R2K (Jan 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Event Horizon, Contact, even Europa report is far better than the mess called Prometheus



What was wrong with prometheus ?
I especially liked the design of the ship . I know its stupid considering no one will ever make a spaceship that huge just to carry around 10 passengers to a distant planet millions of km away without taking into account the amount of fuel needed for it to move. But its a sci-fi movie . You should always shutdown your brain while watching sci-fi and tamil movies.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

@topgear&&@faun
thank you for the suggestions will watch


----------



## Anorion (Jan 25, 2014)

hey those were cool recos. event horizon was good. morpheus looks so funny in that captains chair, he was too big for it. and corpsicles. corpsicles were fun. europa report was great too. its so short though, barely an hour and a half. found and watched one more called fountain, its by aronofsky. stars hugh jackman. little intense, but the fx were beautiful. gonna watch pandorum next. anything left out? apart from contact, seen and like that, yeah it has engineers.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 25, 2014)

*White House Down* - 9/10


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hey those were cool recos. event horizon was good. morpheus looks so funny in that captains chair, he was too big for it. and corpsicles. corpsicles were fun. europa report was great too. its so short though, barely an hour and a half. found and watched one more called fountain, its by aronofsky. stars hugh jackman. little intense, but the fx were beautiful. gonna watch pandorum next. anything left out? apart from contact, seen and like that, yeah it has engineers.



Sunshine (2007) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hey those were cool recos. event horizon was good. morpheus looks so funny in that captains chair, he was too big for it. and corpsicles. corpsicles were fun. europa report was great too. its so short though, barely an hour and a half. found and watched one more called fountain, its by aronofsky. stars hugh jackman. little intense, but the fx were beautiful. gonna watch pandorum next. anything left out? apart from contact, seen and like that, yeah it has engineers.



The Fountain is like poem. 

 Pandorum is action/survival horror but with good development and twist. Sunshine is good too.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 25, 2014)

Finished Jackass presents Bad Grandpa. This is the funniest movie ive seen in a while. I was laughing hard throughout the movie. The last scene where the kid shows off the dance moves is the funniest scene. 9/10


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 26, 2014)

Instructions Not Included - English / ?Spanish

No se Aceptan Devoluciones (2013) - IMDb

Personal Rating : 9 / 10

IMDB Synopsis :
A man who has made a new life for himself and the daughter left on his doorstep 6 years ago finds his family threatened when the birth mother resurfaces.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2014)

Escape Plan- Absolute bullsh!t  do not watch, i repeat do not watch


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Escape Plan- Absolute bullsh!t  do not watch, i repeat do not watch



seriously?? 7/10 in IMDB?? Care to explain why must not watch, is it like expendables 2


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 26, 2014)

Jack Ryan -Shadow Recruit -- 6.8/10


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2014)

Silent House (2011) - IMDb - film based on sexual abuse and multiple personality disorder. I hve seen movies like this before and this one has nothing new to offer on the table. 6.5/10.

Deadly Friend (1986) - IMDb - making of a friendly and deadly robot and Kristy Swanson  As a classical film this get 6/10.

I Spit on Your Grave (2010) - IMDb - Truly shocking and brutal how hills got assaulted. Anyway, her revenge is as expected rather than turning into a ghost unlike some other movies. But the movie should have at-least also shed a little light on how she survived in the wild forest but may be I'm asking for too much. 8/10.


----------



## digibrush (Jan 27, 2014)

*All is lost* 9/10
This movie is almost without dialogue. Greatly acted by only Robert Redford.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

digibrush said:


> *All is lost* 9/10
> This movie is almost without dialogue. Greatly acted by only Robert Redford.



Hmm. sounds like a good one.


----------



## digibrush (Jan 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Hmm. sounds like a good one.



Nothing new in storyline, but what I enjoy is the making of this movie and obviously acting of RR.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Prometheus 9/10.

I still cannot understand the theme and the conclusion in this movie but I like Sci-fi movies anyways.


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2014)

Imagine a world full of idiots, and you're the most-average guy, the result is *

Idiocracy - 9/10

*


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Prometheus 9/10.
> 
> I still cannot understand the theme and the conclusion in this movie but I like Sci-fi movies anyways.





Spoiler



guess conclusion is no matter how advanced a civilization gets, it is better off not messing with biological weapons.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jai Ho -- Bd   /10


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

^^ Same here


----------



## Anish (Jan 27, 2014)

Escape plan 5/10 
Predictable plot


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2014)

*Bullet to the head *..... well first of all let me tell you, I am fan of these veteran actors like Sly and Arnie, and so their movies anyhow makes me nostalgic, as I have been seeing them from my childhood. Bullet to the head is another action packed sly venture, and even though it does not offer anything more other than pure old school action, it is good. The chemistry between sly and Sung Kang (Han from Fast n Furious) is nice, their conversation is actually fun to watch. Lastly our good old Sylvester Stallone, man his screen presence, ruthlessness, never just fades away. As I said I am a fan. Enjoyed the 90 minutes fun to watch...........*6.8/10*


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2014)

R2K said:


> You should always shutdown your brain while watching sci-fi and tamil movies.



aai tamil padatha pathi yaaru ya thappa pesarathu... 

Watched *The Man From Earth* again, one of my favourite. 

About 8 or 9 yrs ago, I watched *The Godfather *didn't find it impressive. I didn't want to watch it's sequels. But out of boredom, I watched them last week... nah... They ain't good. Is there any one here who don't find them good.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2014)

nac said:


> aai tamil padatha pathi yaaru ya thappa pesarathu...
> 
> Watched *The Man From Earth* again, one of my favourite.
> 
> About 8 or 9 yrs ago, I watched *The Godfather *didn't find it impressive. I didn't want to watch it's sequels. But out of boredom, I watched them last week... nah... They ain't good. Is there any one here who don't find them good.


i to found it average..


----------



## moniker (Jan 28, 2014)

Me too didn't find the godfather all that good. Probably would've liked it better if it wasn't so overhyped.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 28, 2014)

nac said:


> aai tamil padatha pathi yaaru ya thappa pesarathu...
> 
> Watched *The Man From Earth* again, one of my favourite.
> 
> About 8 or 9 yrs ago, I watched *The Godfather *didn't find it impressive. I didn't want to watch it's sequels. But out of boredom, I watched them last week... nah... They ain't good. Is there any one here who don't find them good.


Me too.
Didn't like the first part itself (Played it, slept, woke up and found still playing, closed and never tried again)


----------



## srkmish (Jan 28, 2014)

I dint like Prometheus at all. The visuals were nice and all, but this movie was made just to satisfy the whims of the director - Ridley Scott. He just needed to make a prequel to Aliens and dint bother explaining how life originated, who were these engineers, what is the purpose and method of propagation of life etc. Am not too hopeful about Prometheus 2. 

Im really hoping Nolan enthralls us with his perspective on the origin and purpose of universe in Interstellar.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 28, 2014)

^^lol , I close and then shift+del movies in which I am feeling sleepy .


----------



## moniker (Jan 28, 2014)

Talking of the all time top rated movies The Godfather et al., in spite of all its quite obvious flaws I liked Shawshank Redemption a lot.

 Other "top rated" movies I couldn't stand were the Batman movies by Nolan. Was a big fan of Nolan long before Inception happened, but I seriously feel his best movies so far are Memento and The Prestige.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2014)

The Haunting in Connecticut 2: Ghosts of Georgia (2013) - IMDb - despite the ratings it's not bad and I liked it as the previous part. So it gets 7.5/10


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Dallas Buyer's Club*-8.5/10 

Matthew McConaughey and Leto was passing ahead each other in terms of Act.


----------



## nac (Jan 28, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Played it, slept, woke up and found still playing, closed and never tried again



 

There was one other popular film I felt this way... The Good, The Bad and, The Ugly. May be old films are not for me, at least that is what I think.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2014)

nac said:


> There was one other popular film I felt this way... The Good, The Bad and, The Ugly. May be old films are not for me, at least that is what I think.



Highly popular. Its a cult movie.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 28, 2014)

all these are damn good movies, godfather all part the good bad and the ugly, the 12  angry men, where eagles dare and all...


----------



## moniker (Jan 28, 2014)

Psycho and Escape from Alcatraz are some old movies I really liked. Haven't seen a lot of them though.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 28, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I dint like Prometheus at all. The visuals were nice and all, but this movie was made just to satisfy the whims of the director - Ridley Scott. He just needed to make a prequel to Aliens and dint bother explaining how life originated, who were these engineers, what is the purpose and method of propagation of life etc. Am not too hopeful about Prometheus 2.


was sufficiently intrigued by the premise to look over the cheese... event horizon is another good example. explaining Prometheus. it had shout outs to alien (the android throwing the basketball while cycling and at full court length) but mostly it's scope was much more epic 



Spoiler



any civilization with capacity to spread life does so. these guys do it with black goo. (this works even if the engineers were born on earth!) any alien civilization that weaponises it's advanced tech, has these weapons turn on them. we dont need to know much more about the engineers than what was shown. humans are better of dead precisely because we desire and work towards this kind of power as a civilization. much more so because we openly humiliate and use violence for even simple things (as shown in the scene just before the engineer goes ape). if humans are on a path to create abominations and aberrations as the alien, even if it is close to us and saves our lives, we are better off exterminated. just so that other, simpler life who will never take such decisions has a chance of living in a universe without pure, unadulterated horror, which is ofc the natural consequence of weaponising bio-tech. these were the containers of weaponised black goo, that were depoloyed against earth. there is a specific incident that the directors intended to signify what earth did wrong (this was because we killed their emissary, a messiah) but I like to think of it more as a question of what humans are guilty of as a race.



ok so prometheus, event horizon, europa report, sunshine, pandorum, the fountain
except contact, cowboys vs aliens and john carter, is there absolutely anything else that has "the engineers" or superintelligent life? no dark city or fantastic planet too.


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2014)

After Godfather and good, bad, ugly I pretty much not interested in watching old films (released before 70's). I think *Love Story* is the oldest film I like. And not many films in the 70's too, may be about a handful of films.

Grease, Kramer vs Kramer, Rocky, Alien.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2014)

nac said:


> After Godfather and good, bad, ugly I pretty much not interested in watching old films (released before 70's). I think *Love Story* is the oldest film I like. And not many films in the 70's too, may be about a handful of films.
> 
> Grease, Kramer vs Kramer, Rocky, Alien.



Godfathers too? ????

Dayyyyyyum!!


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 29, 2014)

You guys_*need*_  to watch hunger games catching fire...9/10
the black bars at the top and bottom disappear during the "games" man. that looks so awesome


----------



## ZTR (Jan 29, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> You guys_*need*_  to watch hunger games catching fire...9/10
> the black bars at the top and bottom disappear during the "games" man. that looks so awesome



Have you read the books though?
Cause they have skipped a lot in the movies IMO


----------



## pratik385 (Jan 30, 2014)

Best Man Down - 8/10
Wow..this is a gem. Dont go by rating on IMDB.
Watch it guys..


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 30, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Have you read the books though?
> Cause they have skipped a lot in the movies IMO


yes they did skip many scenes..i read the books long ago, only 1 and half of 2nd, i will be reading them again before Mockingjay releases..mockingjay will have 2 parts in the movie, part 1 and part 2..so there will be 4 movies in all..
have you read the books?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2014)

*Dallas Buyers Club 7.5 + .5 = 8/10*

Brilliant acting by the two leads but the story is not 'that' good. Its good but hardly justifies the conclusion.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pawn-
A good one time watch. Story is simple of a diner robbery gone wrong. 
Rating - 3/5

The Hunger Games: catching fire-
I was expecting more from this one. The pace is a bit slow and drama is more than action. Nonetheless was entertaining except for climax which was very abrupt. 
Rating - 4/5


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 30, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> You guys_*need*_  to watch hunger games catching fire...9/10
> the black bars at the top and bottom disappear during the "games" man. that looks so awesome



It is the aspect ratio that changes cause the games part was shot by IMAX Cameras , as it has much bigger picture ... It can be easily shown in 16:9 format while not making it look slightly stretched , It was same in TDKR , TDK and Transformers 2 .

and the movie was awesome , much much better than part 1 which IMO was a borefest .

I liked the end logo , Changing from Hunger games to Catching fire and then Mockingjay Logo .


----------



## ZTR (Jan 30, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yes they did skip many scenes..i read the books long ago, only 1 and half of 2nd, i will be reading them again before Mockingjay releases..mockingjay will have 2 parts in the movie, part 1 and part 2..so there will be 4 movies in all..
> have you read the books?



Yeah I have after watching the first movie recently
And I knew about the two part finale like Harry Potter and twilight lol
The first part comes q4 2014 I think


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 30, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Yeah I have after watching the first movie recently
> And I knew about the two part finale like Harry Potter and twilight lol
> The first part comes q4 2014 I think


imdb says its in post production...im guessing it means all the scenes are already done..now only post remains which may take sometime...but i didnt think it to be released in q4 



rajatGod512 said:


> It is the aspect ratio that changes cause the games part was shot by IMAX Cameras , as it has much bigger picture ... It can be easily shown in 16:9 format while not making it look slightly stretched , It was same in TDKR , TDK and Transformers 2 .
> 
> and the movie was awesome , much much better than part 1 which IMO was a borefest .
> 
> I liked the end logo , Changing from Hunger games to Catching fire and then Mockingjay Logo .



yeah, i read somewhere about that imax thing..but looks so awesome tho, yeah part 1 was boring



harsh1387 said:


> Pawn-
> A good one time watch. Story is simple of a diner robbery gone wrong.
> Rating - 3/5
> 
> ...



lol i though the pace was fast


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 30, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Yeah I have after watching the first movie recently
> And I knew about the two part finale like Harry Potter and twilight lol
> The first part comes q4 2014 I think



Part 1 comes out November 21 , 2014 and Part 2  November 20 , 2015 .


----------



## a_medico (Jan 31, 2014)

*Ship of Theseus *- Superb movie, superb subject but it drags on and on. Should have been some 30-45 mins less. Still, a unique movie from bollywood. Some on imdb even saying it should have been sent to oscars.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2014)

Insidious 2 - not good as the first but as a sequel it's good enough. 6.5/10.

The Lorax - Great film on the importance of saving tress  Deserves 10/10


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 31, 2014)

ALL Lost - : Awesome. !!!!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2014)

Mindhunters -9/10
Unpredictable till end


----------



## snap (Jan 31, 2014)

did anyone watch the movie dreamcatcher? pretty good imo


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2014)

topgear said:


> The Lorax - Great film on the importance of saving tress  Deserves 10/10



Lorax? 
The only things that was good in that movie is, it's  "SO COLORFUL"..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ender's Game - 5.5/10 (Stay the heck away,The ideas were good but it was so damn boring , bad acting , bad directing)


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2014)

^ it should be in the Must not watch thread then :/


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 1, 2014)

^Its borderline neutral to me , could have gone either way .


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 1, 2014)

~snipe~


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 1, 2014)

snap said:


> did anyone watch the movie dreamcatcher? pretty good imo



If you mean the movie based on Stephen King novel then the book is far better.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2014)

snap said:


> did anyone watch the movie dreamcatcher? pretty good imo



yep saw it may be 3 years back and the movie felt pretty good.



Flash said:


> Lorax?
> The only things that was good in that movie is, it's  "SO COLORFUL"..



Yes, I liked the moral of the movie and movies like these gives me a break from all other usual movies


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2014)

Watched The Lone Ranger. Good movie. Johnny Depp's acting is entertaining as always and the movie has some funny scenes. However, none of the funny scenes amount to anything more than a short chuckle. But a pretty decent family flick.

6/10


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 1, 2014)

*Jai Ho*
Firs SRK with CE then Aamir with D3 and now Salman with Jai Ho.
I don't know why these actors waste their talent on these movies.
Though I agree that the first two movies are decent but Jai Ho was a pathetic attempt to be honest.
Spoiling a good subject. If Salman acts in 3-4 back to back movies directed by Sohail Khan I'm sure he will become Uday Chopra.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 1, 2014)

planning to watch "American Hustle" tonight & "bad Grandpa" tomorrow !! 

High Expectations !!!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2014)

*Instructions Not Included 5.5/10*

Theme [From IMDB]


> A man who has made a new life for himself and the daughter left on his doorstep 6 years ago finds his family threatened when the birth mother resurfaces.



Till date so many movies are made on this subject that any next movie has the danger to be called a cheap-remake. And this movie seems a cheap remake of "Kramer vs. Kramer" (which most of you have seen as 'Akele hum akele tum').
If you are not used to in this subject, could try this one. At least has few good moments.

*You're next 4/10*
I know about "Must not..." thread, so don't......

Why is it even here then? Well, last time I put "Cabin in the woods" in "must not..." and found a lot of people here loved that movie. Well, guys here's another for you. 

Someone in "GetGlue" rightly commented about this movie "The rebel girl makes Steven Segall a minion"

Best of luck !


----------



## snap (Feb 1, 2014)

at this point both the threads should be merged


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2014)

snap said:


> at this point both the threads should be merged



^this +1. where were you before


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 1, 2014)

*Dallas buyers club*
Another great must watch


----------



## srkmish (Feb 2, 2014)

american hustle was a disappointment overall. the build up was nice, but the plot lost coherence and engaging quality after a while and all these people behaving in frenetic, psychotic ways became irritating later on. jennifer's and bale' performance was great though. jennifer rocks every role she plays.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 2, 2014)

flowers in the attic - 7/10. very intriguing concept of how 4 children are forced to stay in a single room when their mother( heather graham) takes them to grandparents house and these children must be hidden from grandpa's sight and knwledge or else he wont include heather in his will. how these children coped this isolation was very interesting. there is an incest theme in the movie which might put off some viewers though. overall, i liked the movie as it showed the disturbing consequences of greed and the lengths one can go to for ensuring survival and freedom


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2014)

srkmish said:


> flowers in the attic - 7/10. very intriguing concept of how 4 children are forced to stay in a single room when their mother( heather graham) takes them to grandparents house and these children must be hidden from grandpa's sight and knwledge or else he wont include heather in his will. how these children coped this isolation was very interesting. there is an incest theme in the movie which might put off some viewers though. overall, i liked the movie as it showed the disturbing consequences of greed and the lengths one can go to for ensuring survival and freedom



Dare mo shiranai (2004) - IMDb ?


----------



## srkmish (Feb 2, 2014)

i checked the link and the stories are different, with seemingly same premise. flowers in the attic is based on a 1970's novel which attracted controversy due to incest subplot


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2014)

*Micky Virus - 6.5/10*
Average movie on Hacking
takes pace after Interval


----------



## a_medico (Feb 2, 2014)

*The Counselor* - Very slow movie with big, complicated dialogues as in Pulp Fiction. You'll either like it a lot or you will absolutely hate it. I liked it.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 2, 2014)

*GRAVITY*  ............. Visually Stunning, Breathtaking pace, great performances, super absorbing background score and you got yourself GRAVITY. What a movie. Plot was plain, straight and simple. An accident that triggers a chain reaction of catastrophic events that the astronauts have to fight to save them selves .....Again, technically I am not going to challenge this, as suspension of belief is always there, but SPACE.... man I have never seen a move that depicts that strange, monotonous, lonely, eerie feeling of space, backed up with some solid background score. 10 min in to the movie and, after that you will not let your clenching fists go ... its that gripping. The camera work is phenomenal in giving the 3D, feeling, of how it might appear to you when you are spinning in space. Seriously camera work was just something on a new level. Performances were not bad either. Over all great movie ......solid *7.5/10*


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2014)

Gravity was good but still the fails in substance whereas Moon excelled.

Watched Madras cafe, is it a trend that to portray realism the camera work is done so bad ?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 2, 2014)

Just watched 'Shutter Island' - 8/10 .... brilliant movie and superb acting by all the actors especially by Leo...a must watch indeed


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 2, 2014)

Gravity Review

This is a review / analysis of gravity by a guy from another forum. I hope it will change your view of Gravity being a straight forward movie. It has got so much going on under the surface.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 2, 2014)

Faun said:


> Gravity was good but still the fails in substance whereas Moon excelled.
> 
> Watched Madras cafe, is it a trend that to portray realism the camera work is done so bad ?



MOON was a different movie all together, and at a different level as well, cant be compared. The only common thing was both were not on earth, and the similarity stops there.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2014)

Just FYI...
#SRKFandomAwards2013 is trending in twitter. This award is given to SRK fans only !


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2014)

^^not participating


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 3, 2014)

12 Years A Slave - 9/10. 

Saw this in Cinemax yesterday and man it was intense...
One of the best from last year...


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 3, 2014)

*12 years a slave* hasn't released in Nagpur..  

* American Hustle * - 7/10

plot-wise, it was decent. But, Kudos to Lawerence & Bale.. They were perfect in their roles. !!


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 3, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Just FYI...
> #SRKFandomAwards2013 is trending in twitter. This award is given to SRK fans only !



Buddy I though this thread is to post about something related to movies we watched.
Not an SRKFanboy updates.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 4, 2014)

how i live now. 6/10. started off vry interesting as an ocd American teenager is shipped off to britian to spend time with her cousin by her father. it takes place in an alternate reality where we are on cusp of world war 3 and troops are stationed throughout britain. the girl is mean amd *****y at first as she is angry about coming here but due to unexpected circumstances, has to brimg out the best in her and has to fight for a cause. 

the picturesque countryside was shot in full fervour and the actors did a great job as well. however it turned out to be a movie which neither did war tragedy or romance angle any justice and ended up being a mishmash of both

You're next . This is one of the best slasher movies i have ever seen. Refreshing to see a great Slasher/gore/trapped in a house movie after a long while. The IMDB rating doesn't do it justice. Easily a 9/10 for me with very surprising revelations as well. 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1853739/


----------



## a_medico (Feb 4, 2014)

*The Necessary Death of Charlie Countryman* - Loved it for the background score. Strong role by Shia LaBeouf. A little bollywood style overthetop movie, but good one time watch.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

srkmish said:


> flowers in the attic - 7/10. very intriguing concept of how 4 children are forced to stay in a single room when their mother( heather graham) takes them to grandparents house and these children must be hidden from grandpa's sight and knwledge or else he wont include heather in his will. how these children coped this isolation was very interesting. there is an incest theme in the movie which might put off some viewers though. overall, i liked the movie as it showed the disturbing consequences of greed and the lengths one can go to for ensuring survival and freedom



watched and liked ... actually moved by it.



a_medico said:


> *The Counselor* - Very slow movie with big, complicated dialogues as in Pulp Fiction. You'll either like it a lot or you will absolutely hate it. I liked it.



I may like it.



ajayritik said:


> Buddy I though this thread is to post about something related to movies we watched.
> Not an SRKFanboy updates.



leave him be .. he is not gonna listen 



srkmish said:


> how i live now. 6/10. started off vry interesting as an ocd American teenager is shipped off to britian to spend time with her cousin by her father. it takes place in an alternate reality where we are on cusp of world war 3 and troops are stationed throughout britain. the girl is mean amd *****y at first as she is angry about coming here but due to unexpected circumstances, has to brimg out the best in her and has to fight for a cause.
> 
> the picturesque countryside was shot in full fervour and the actors did a great job as well. however it turned out to be a movie which neither did war tragedy or romance angle any justice and ended up being a mishmash of both
> 
> ...



I'm a fan fo this genre so going to watch it for sure.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2014)

*Escape Plan 6.5/10*

Arnie and Sly together. What more reason do you want?!

*moifightclub.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/2013-rewind-20-things-we-learnt-at-the-movies-and-13-unanswered-questions/



> *13 Unanswered Questions*
> 
> 1. Where is Rajeev Khandelwal?
> 
> ...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 5, 2014)

*Trick r treat*
Good movie but could have been a bit better.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2014)

oh, I loved the part what ghost children did to the old man just for some candies


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2014)

*Sleep Tight 9/10*

Theme [source IMDB]


> You wake day after day to the comfort and security of your home. But how safe is it really?



Talk about creepy movies...you've seen nothing if you haven't seen this. Since "Cure" no other movie kept me glued to the screen and made me this uneasy the whole duration.
With each new segment it redefines the level of creepiness.

Must watch!


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 5, 2014)

Among the ones I've watched recently, these seem to be 'must watch' to me:

Four Lions
The Lives of Others
The Fifth Estate
Side Effects
In The Loop
The Master




Faun said:


> Gravity was good but still the fails in substance whereas Moon excelled.



Gravity and moon are 100% different. Its like comparing Titanic with Singh Saab The Great. The directors had completely different ideas. the script was way off. Gravity has more of living the moments in the story while Moon is just another film to watch and enjoy. Gravity is thrice the fun in 3d in theaters while Moon isnt so. (p.s. Moon maybe better but not cause Gravity fails in substance. Gravity never intended to have those substance. )


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2014)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Gravity and moon are 100% different. Its like comparing Titanic with Singh Saab The Great. The directors had completely different ideas. the script was way off. Gravity has more of living the moments in the story while Moon is just another film to watch and enjoy. Gravity is thrice the fun in 3d in theaters while Moon isnt so. (p.s. Moon maybe better but not cause Gravity fails in substance. Gravity never intended to have those substance. )


Too mainstream


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 6, 2014)

Watched* Marvel One Shot : All Hail the King*- 8/10 Awesome acting by Ben Kingsley , Good Development on the Trevor Slattery / Mandarin front . Also there is one sweet and funny cameo .


----------



## Makx (Feb 6, 2014)

Two Brothers(Deux frères (2004) - IMDb) 9/10 - Good movie on tigers

Bollywood mein BAAP


----------



## srkmish (Feb 7, 2014)

Rewatched Sex Drive for the nth time. This is one of the best sex comedies ever made.  Seth Greene's sarcasm adds wit to a great movie. 

This is one of those movies you feel good watching any number of times



rhitwick said:


> *Sleep Tight 9/10*
> 
> Theme [source IMDB]
> 
> ...



One of my favorite movies in the thriller genre . The movie kept me absorbed all throughout. I made copies of the movie and gave it to all my friends. All loved it.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2014)

srkmish said:


> One of my favorite movies in the thriller genre . The movie kept me absorbed all throughout. I made copies of the movie and gave it to all my friends. All loved it.


This movie is easier to watch if you are a man but could be more uneasy for women viewers.

Best dialog "Clara doesn't mind!"
Awesome!!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 7, 2014)

@ skirmish & rhtiwick will appreciate if you let me know if this movie has any nudity etc. 
I checked in IMDB nobody seems to have updated the Parents Guide!
*Sleep Tight*


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2014)

No comments!


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Bad Grandpa : 7/10..* watched this goofy movie with my friends last week.. 
*Don Jon : 7.5/10
Idiocracy : 6/10.. *

*Saheb, Biwi aur Gangster - 8.5/10*  Excellent Acting by shergill, mahie gill & hooda !! Plot was thoroughly Entertaining !! 

Planning to watch Saheb, Biwi aur Gangster Returns & Lunchbox this weekend.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2014)

Makx that video is so true & funny ofcourse. You have posted it on right thread.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2014)

World War Z 2013 - I can't remember when was the last time I've seen a zombie movie with a star like Brad Pitt  Anyway, this movie is good but nothing extra ordinary.

Se7en - Movie seemed pretty interesting at first but got bored later.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ skirmish & rhtiwick will appreciate if you let me know if this movie has any nudity etc.
> I checked in IMDB nobody seems to have updated the Parents Guide!
> *Sleep Tight*



yes it has some nudity in 2-3 scenes as i remember. nsfw


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

Captain Phillips: 7.5/10

Really nice movie. The tension keeps up till the last moments.
Great acting by all.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2014)

hobbit 2 - boring movie.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> hobbit 2 - boring movie.



Traitor!!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 8, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Traitor!!!



I haven't even seen a single hobbit film. Even though it has Benedict Cumberbatch and Martin Freeman in it.
Unlike LOTR film, this one feels waste of time. I groaned when I heard that a tiny book was being stretched into a trilogy.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ Traitor cause he lives in NZ.. and didn't like a movie made there


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2014)

^Anti-bollywood thread is full of traitors!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 9, 2014)

Faun said:


> hobbit 2 - boring movie.



Traitor !!!


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 9, 2014)

*Lone Survivor - 7/10*


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2014)

everyone has the liberty of liking or disliking a movie and this does not make him/her a traitor  and about Anti BW thread, Well I'm a fan of it and all people who posts there are indeed more patriotic than some obsequious person  

No Retreat, No Surrender [ 1986 ] - well, the story is not the best but the moral of the movie is something to always remember and the theme score by_ kevin-chalfant_. This one gets 8.5/10 from me.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 10, 2014)

blue jasmine 8/10. cate blanchett is stupendous as a woman always on the edge. another hollywood actress who becomes the character she is playing. the movie has nice cutscenes of the past comparing it to her present reality and how a sudden change of fortune leaves skillless people clueless. her sister, played by sally hawkins is brilliant as well - a woman who is forgiving of other's mistakes and does not have too many complaints with life and tries to remain her cheery self despite circumstances.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 10, 2014)

Watched Taare Zameen Par on TV yesterday. Even after watching it after a long time was really impressed.
Wish Bollywood could churn out more movies like these so that we will have less number of people bashing Indian movies particularly Hindi here in TDF.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 10, 2014)

^i crie evri tiem...when they send him away...


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 10, 2014)

The scene where they show that poor chai wala kid . I always get emotional about it. Its very heart touching.
And that song : meri maa : is like out of this world thing.!!!!!

Exceptional movie and songs!!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2014)

*No smoking*(2007)

Most of the critics bashed this movie along with the public.

Lets discuss the bad part first
This movie does have flaws like some unnecessary & weak scenes and few poor dialogues. It should have been a 75 mins movie to the max. But was dragged too much. Moreover the director tried to include many issues in one topic.Such that the movie could be interpreted differently by different people. This made the last 40 minutes boring for most of the viewers. Thus making the subject unnecessarily complicated. It also have few misfitting plots.
He borrowed the theme from stephen king's story "quitters.inc" & also tried to protest against the censor board. Good try but bad execution (Length is the factor again). 
Could have liked it more if the story was completely original!

The good part
It was a good attempt from the director to make a stephen king inspired psychological thriller movie. John abraham was acceptable in this role too! Infact he did good. Good cinematography. This movie is a bit different from the conventional Bwood movies that people always bash about. One time watch for  psychological thriller fans.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 10, 2014)

*The Fifth Estate 6/10*

A movie on Wikileaks and Jullian Assnage. 
They made a movie without taking a side and only facts. Why not bring some drama like "The Social Network" did. A boring but insightful watch.
Good acting by "Sherlock"  and the other leads.


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 10, 2014)

The man from Earth
One word. Amazing. If you like watching a movie with an intelligent script and brilliant dialogues then do watch it. 

This is why I love Hollywood cos they come up with such unique ideas and implement in such a way which we can never even imagine of making. 

Not giving any idea of the story as it might destroy the fun. 
Rating - 9.5/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 11, 2014)

*Prisoners* - 8/10




Spoiler



How could Joy escape so easily?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Prisoners* - 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black people can run fast...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> black people can run fast...



Easily one of your best post ... but its a bit racist .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Prisoners* - 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



the granny had menstrual cramps


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Easily one of your best post ... but its a bit racist .


haha thank you


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2014)

Y Yoga Movie (2008)  -- 9.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Dorm Invasion Starring Rachel Starr -- 9.7/10



U a$$h0les, someday my company would just evict me for searching these in google!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> U a$$h0les, someday my company would just evict me for searching these in google!



 cant believe you fell for it


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 11, 2014)

Its in "must watch...", you posted it and I never heard about it.
So, yeah I fell for it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Its in "must watch...", you posted it and I never heard about it.
> So, yeah I fell for it.


 

ok am sorry that by mistake you got in trouble, never meant it to serve that purpose :\


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Dorm Invasion Starring Rachel Starr -- 9.7/10





rhitwick said:


> U a$$h0les, someday my company would just evict me for searching these in google!



Rofl!!

That name is suspicious enough.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha thank you



@ flyingcow. Kya khilake bada kiya baap woh bille ko?



sam_738844 said:


> Dorm Invasion Starring Rachel Starr -- 9.7/10





rhitwick said:


> U a$$h0les, someday my company would just evict me for searching these in google!





sam_738844 said:


> cant believe you fell for it





rhitwick said:


> Its in "must watch...", you posted it and I never heard about it.
> So, yeah I fell for it.





sam_738844 said:


> ok am sorry that by mistake you got in trouble, never meant it to serve that purpose :\





anirbandd said:


> Rofl!!
> 
> That name is suspicious enough.


Curiosity killed the cat. It killed me as well.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> U a$$h0les, someday my company would just evict me for searching these in google!


Im kind of happy you fell for it, some mentally pure people left in the world. mediator would approve.

guys watch Exam. it has loads of mistakes, but the premise is great. it is a job interview, and the whole movie takes place inside one room. there are no names, and everyone is called by their sexist and racial tags, so the indian is brown, and the blonde is blonde. the first minute of the movie is very, very important, so watch that carefully, the rest of the movie revolves around it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2014)

if mediator==moderator, then i'm gonna edit post in 3...2...1...


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

hahaha that epic troll move made my day 



ajayritik said:


> @ flyingcow. Kya khilake bada kiya baap woh bille ko?


lolwut?

hes not my pet


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2014)

Watched Escape Plan. 

So so movie.
Sylvester Stallone is so old he can't even move himself fluidly anymore...


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2014)

talk about  Sir Arnold 

Law Abiding Citizen -- 7.5/10

Milk -- 8.4/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> guys watch Exam. it has loads of mistakes, but the premise is great. it is a job interview, and the whole movie takes place inside one room. there are no names, and everyone is called by their sexist and racial tags, so the indian is brown, and the blonde is blonde. the first minute of the movie is very, very important, so watch that carefully, the rest of the movie revolves around it.


Try "El Metodo", from which "Exam" was heavily inspired.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 11, 2014)

*Gravity 4.5/10*


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *Gravity 4.5/10*



incoming in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *Gravity 4.5/10*



watched in Cam print? Have Cenophobia ? are you Russian? More handsome than Clooney and still salman refused to give you break in bollywood? Sandra you're wife!! ?? 

ohh i know ...its the two guys who sat beside you in the theater hall. *sigh* their numbers are increasing...don't worry friend, you'll be okay.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *Gravity 4.5/10*



was gonna slam it properly too, but you go ahead and do it first.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2014)

i always believed movies cant be entirely judged by rating figures, sometimes it needs a reminder


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> incoming in 3... 2... 1...


Were you getting call in that time or had to attend to something?



sam_738844 said:


> watched in Cam print? Have Cenophobia ? are you Russian? More handsome than Clooney and still salman refused to give you break in bollywood? Sandra you're wife!! ??
> 
> ohh i know ...its the two guys who sat beside you in the theater hall. *sigh* their numbers are increasing...don't worry friend, you'll be okay.


What a reply samji! Super!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 12, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> watched in Cam print? Have Cenophobia ? are you Russian? More handsome than Clooney and still salman refused to give you break in bollywood? Sandra you're wife!! ??
> 
> ohh i know ...its the two guys who sat beside you in the theater hall. *sigh* their numbers are increasing...don't worry friend, you'll be okay.



Well watched in 720p. I think it suit you xenophobia. Oh got ! it you just saw my user name happens. I'm pro Indian. No not handsome than Clooney but of-course better than you. I don't need a break in Bollywood like it's your dieing wish, however I'm well qualified and capable so I don't require any break. Unfortunately it was you dream about her and stuck in horizon. 


I have answer for second paragraph but really I don't like  to write nonsense or anything racist, because I'm not hypnotized to watch a frog in the ocean.  



Spoiler



The Russians launch a rocket to destroy one of their dead satellites on the other side of the world and it produces an unexpected sea of fast-moving space debris. The problem is, in space, things are trapped by the Earth’s gravity so Stone and Kowalski are warned by mission control that the debris field is heading their way and it’s going to be a big problem.

After few later it arrives and destroys both the un-launched satellite and the shuttle itself. The two astronauts barely escape with their lives and are now marooned in space with little hope of rescue and, predictably, Nobody from the earth is trying to help or communicate with them, sorry didn't see any station on Earth.

The problem is, there’s surprisingly little tension for a film that could have easily been framed as a sort of floating ’High Noon’. In fact, Stone and Kowalski very rarely even check their watches to see how much time remains before the next wave of debris will arrive (it’s a 90min orbital cycle), so instead of having the orbiting debris as a constant threat it’s more of an afterthought.When the debris strikes them the first time and Bullock is very nearly lost Clooney attaches a lanyard to her so she can be pull behind him. Instead of her pulling in the slack thus not being jostled around while Clooney is towing her. She should be worried about it possibly snapping because it is so loose.

The problem with the film is that there are no choices. Choices create tension, without choices, the tension quickly becomes boring. This movie plays much like a linear video game. Mission #1, catch the lady. Mission #2, go here. Mission #3, go there.Mission #4 start this ship. Mission #5, start the other ship. Other than giving up, there was no choices made. It's a relentless dash in a straight line.

One interesting exception was the choice made to pick up the dead body of another astronaut, which proved to be a fatal mistake. However, no attention was paid to the choice. It was presented as a no brainer and no thought was paid to it before or afterwards.


Speaking visual effect it really is a beautiful and technically amazing film but may be special effects team wins an Oscar for Technical Achievement. It’s just not much of a narrative movie at all.


The bullock performance was really tranquillizer and which reflect yet again why she is one of the most underrated actors in Hollywood. By contrast, Clooney is always the same cool, gravel-voiced character in all his films. Likable, but he has no range whatsoever as an actor.


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 12, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> watched in Cam print? Have Cenophobia ? are you Russian? More handsome than Clooney and still salman refused to give you break in bollywood? Sandra you're wife!! ??
> 
> ohh i know ...its the two guys who sat beside you in the theater hall. *sigh* their numbers are increasing...don't worry friend, you'll be okay.



Hahaha. That was funny. 
In all sincerity what rating someone gives is upto them but for me Gravity was the best 3d experience I had till now.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2014)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Well watched in 720p. I think it suit you *xenophobia*. *Oh got !* it you just saw my *user name happens.* I'm *pro Indian*. No not handsome than Clooney but *of-course better than you*. I don't need a break in *Bollywood like it's your dieing wish*, however I*'m well qualified and capable so I don't require any break*. Unfortunately it was you dream about her and *stuck in horizon. *
> 
> 
> I have answer for second paragraph but really I don't like  to write nonsense or anything *racist,* because I'm not *hypnotized* to *watch a frog in the ocean.  *



Learn to be funny while answering something against your posts, a little humor in writing does not hurt, junk does. Xenophobia is something which is totally irrelevant here while Cenophobia is fear of empty space, a very good school friend of mine had this and never could watch discovery space programs.

About the personal assault ... very cheap, overlooked and...its "*dying*", and next time before injecting nonsense words like how a comment is somehow "racist" to you, fathom the meaning of the word, its relevance and do not misuse it. If you only work on constructing the sentences correctly, the posts will make more (read some) sense. No offense, none taken. 


On topic

The Usual Suspects --8.6/10 , if memory serves me right, I reckon there is a Hindi movie which implemented the same idea ( copied it ), it had Irfan Khan in it, don't remember the name though


----------



## snap (Feb 12, 2014)

meh i guess gravity is just a good 3d experience and that's it


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2014)

@Nightmare : yep. they were not launching a satellite, but repairing the Hubble telescope, but everything else checks out. to add to that. 



Spoiler



Kowalksi overused the fuel in the start of the film. His choices don't make sense at all considering the circumstances. Both astronauts should have known the shuttle was unusable as soon as the debris struck. The film opens with there is no sound in space, but there were several instances in the film where scratching and grinding of the debris and the various cocoons (space stations, shuttles, re-entry crafts) made sounds. I donno if there are sparks in space, but there were some of those too. The trailer had explosions and fires, which was fortunately not there in the movie. The Indian singing mera joota hai japani was fun tho. The fire sequences were not accurate too, the piece of paper burning in zero grav had the flames going upward as if in normal grav. Overall, it was an underwhelming story, and a badly patched together plot that involved a tour of all the most important things in space atm.



but he really pushed cinematography ahead with the use of camera angles and the movement of the camera itself. storyboarding that must have been a task. remember only 1-2 brief sequences in other space movies where the camera moves that way.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Rofl!!
> 
> That name is suspicious enough.



This one is legit

Gayniggers from Outer Space (1992) - IMDb



Anorion said:


> @Nightmare : yep. they were not launching a satellite, but repairing the Hubble telescope, but everything else checks out. to add to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even remember what happened in this movie. It doesn't impress much in longer run apart from the wow factor.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

Page 657 best so far


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> Hahaha. That was funny.
> In all sincerity what rating someone gives is upto them but for me Gravity was the best 3d experience I had till now.



its very true, but the perspective also says that its almost imminent that a good movie will get good/great/not-so-good rating. But not a disgraceful figure which might speak otherwise about the movie.


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 12, 2014)

The Hindi movie was Cocktail which if I remember had hashmi too. Saw 10 mins of it n switched off. After watching a brilliant Usual Suspects you can't see a nutcase garbage like Cocktail. 

I agree. People can say gravity had technical flaws or story was far fetched but IMHO it doesn't deserves any rating below 7. 
Most movies I watch at home cos lack of time going to cinema hall. But the moment I saw a glimpse of the trailer I knew Gravity has to be seen in 3d on big screen. For me it was the movie of last year.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> The Hindi movie was Cocktail which if I remember had hashmi too. Saw 10 mins of it n switched off. After watching a brilliant Usual Suspects you can't see a nutcase garbage like Cocktail.
> 
> I agree. People can say gravity had technical flaws or story was far fetched but IMHO it doesn't deserves any rating below 7.
> Most movies I watch at home cos lack of time going to cinema hall. But the moment I saw a glimpse of the trailer I knew Gravity has to be seen in 3d on big screen. For me it was the movie of last year.



The movie is "Chocolate"


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> The movie is "Chocolate"



Damn right you are!! haha hahaa haaaa, itching gone now, hey can you please name the Keyser Söze counterpart in that movie?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 12, 2014)

Shame - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Damn right you are!! haha hahaa haaaa, itching gone now, hey can you please name the Keyser Söze counterpart in that movie?



Murtaza Arzai


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

^^Bravo!! now i remember.


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 13, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> The movie is "Chocolate"



Damn it. I was going to write chocolate only and wrote Cocktail. Lol. Cocktail was much better in any case. 
Now I remember it had Anil kapoor too.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't shout at me but I found Unusual suspects tad boring.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> Damn it. I was going to write chocolate only and wrote Cocktail. Lol. *Cocktail was much better in any case*.
> Now I remember it had Anil kapoor too.



i found cocktail as shitty as..i don't know what, yuk


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2014)

had high expectations for cocktail after being cyrus
Ender's Game - first hour and a half was unrealistic and boring, but like the implications of the ending... kind of made up for the rest of the film. so 7/10. 



Spoiler



The Aliens think we are dumb because we don't have collective intelligence, and we think the Aliens as dumb because they don't have individual intelligence.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> i found cocktail as shitty as..i don't know what, yuk


I think you don't watch hindi movies regularly hence these comments.
I thought that the movie was strictly ok. Was wondering why some folks were going gaga over it and why it ended up hit?
How can Saif at this age carry of such roles is beyond my imagination then I later realised he was the producer of the movie.
Do let me know some better Hindi movies you liked.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Saheb, Biwi & gangster returns : 7.8/10 

The Hunger Games : 7/10

The World's End ( The World's End (2013) - IMDb ) : 5/10

The 5 points were strictly for the Fine Acting by the lead actors ( Simon Pegg ,Nick Frost ,Rosamund Pike, Paddy Considine ,Martin Freeman , Eddie Marsan [ thank you wiki] ) & their outstanding comic timing..loved it.  

Plot-wise, it was meh-. :/


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I think you don't watch hindi movies regularly hence these comments.
> I thought that the movie was strictly ok. Was wondering why some folks were going gaga over it and why it ended up hit?
> How can Saif at this age carry of such roles is beyond my imagination then I later realised he was the producer of the movie.
> Do let me know some better Hindi movies you liked.



Pardon me, dint get you, former and latter parts of your post is self contradictory, not sure if you praised or reprimanded the movie?

I see a lot of movies, a lot, and yes i am selective about Hindi Movies, recently i liked Bombay Talkies partly


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Pardon me, dint get you, former and latter parts of your post is self contradictory, not sure if you praised or reprimanded the movie?
> 
> I see a lot of movies, a lot, and yes i am selective about Hindi Movies, recently i liked Bombay Talkies partly



I didn't praise the movie for sure.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anorion said:


> had high expectations for cocktail after being cyrus
> Ender's Game - first hour and a half was unrealistic and boring, but like the implications of the ending... kind of made up for the rest of the film. so 7/10.
> 
> 
> ...



the spoiler part came from the books it seems, because it was not clearly derivable from the movie. Disappointed me as I had some hopes.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I didn't praise the movie for sure.



Which makes my comment rightful  thanks


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 13, 2014)

Just saw 50/50. Great movie, awesome acting by jgl. The chemistry between seth rogen and joseph Gordon levitt makes it funny.

Also saw kiss kiss bang bang. RDJ makes it entertaining other than that theres nothing. 6/10


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Which makes my comment rightful  thanks


I was waiting for more list from movies you like in Hindi!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 14, 2014)

Safety not guaranteed
About Time


will post more later


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 14, 2014)

*Cast Away *- 10/10


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2014)

*Gravity*
After reading all these comments thought to give it a try. 
Certainly should come under must watch. This movie is made for Imax viewing. However it is still enjoyable outside IMAX too.
The positive point is this movie successfully connects with the viewers.

On a side note the trailer of holiday is out. Those who have seen the original thuppakki  will hate this movie because compared to that it looks like a crap. Moreover they have copied frame by frame from the original.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2014)

Gravity - The movie is good but there's more intense space disaster movies are there . So I would rate it 6.5/10 but if you want you can add 2 more points for 3D effects though


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> Gravity - The movie is good but there's more intense space disaster movies are there . So I would rate it 6.5/10 but if you want you can add 2 more points for 3D effects though


There might be but certainly not intense in graphical perfection, at least I haven't seen any


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2014)

you are right and that's why there was an article on this on a 3D Design mag talking about all tech things of this movie. But I prefer merit over beauty


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> But I prefer merit over beauty


Aye aye sir


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

Robocop ( IMAX) --7.5/10  All i have to say about this movie is :  its a good Robocop movie, the best out there.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

Rush - 8.5/10

One of the very good movies of 2013. Its what movies should be. 

Just amazing.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh.. A happy Valentine's day to all!!


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 14, 2014)

Same to you bro.


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 14, 2014)

Valentine's day is a reminder to me that beta tumse is saal bhi kuch na ho paya.



Spoiler



you couldn't do anything this year too.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 14, 2014)

Booked Robocop for this sat.


----------



## seamon (Feb 14, 2014)

Has anyone watched 10 things I hate about you good romantic comedy based on taming of the shrew by W. Shakespeare.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> Has anyone watched 10 things I hate about you good romantic comedy based on taming of the shrew by W. Shakespeare.



Yeah, great movie.   I liked it. 
I had no idea it was based on something.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2014)

Gravity has gravity or merit. It has a simple story but with deeper meanings.
The main aim here was not to tell you a story but to make you feel that you are in the space. Which they did successfully. In case you did't liked it its okay. But please don't go on comparing it with other movies just to defame it unnecessarily.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 14, 2014)

*Thor - The Dark World 5/10*
Natalie Portman is so wasted in this movie.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

lovedonator said:


> *Thor - The Dark World 5/10*
> Natalie Portman is so wasted in this movie.



+1...

This movie is dope.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 14, 2014)

Disagree with all those who think Gravity was just made to show the latest in film technology. 



Spoiler



The best scene of the movie for me was the conversation between Bullock and Clooney when he "reappears" out of the blue. The line that stayed with me and which marked a turning point for Bullock's resurrection was " you gotta plant both your feet on the ground and start living life.".

This line has so much impact. How she ultimately triumphed over her indecisiveness of whether to just let go of her life cuz there's no point in living as her son died or to make a decision and start living. I dont think there could be a more beautiful way   the director could have conveyed her letting go of past hurt and discovering her renewed zeal for living life inspite of how life has treated her cruelly.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> +1...
> 
> This movie is dope.


doesnt being dope mean being good?

i watched about 10 mins in the movie, got bored, quit watching..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> doesnt being dope mean being good?
> 
> i watched about 10 mins in the movie, got bored, quit watching..



Oh is it??  

I aint no nigga. 

I meant it was real bad..


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 15, 2014)

Another great scene was when she hears the dog barking. What a great piece of acting.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 15, 2014)

How to Make Money Selling Drugs (2012) - IMDb 10/10 awesome stuff. 
Never Get Busted Vol 1 & Vol2 bonus documentaries if you like above imdb one.

going to watch 12 years a slave 7 oscar nominations


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

Watched 'Wolf of the Wall street' - 8/10 It was damn awesome. Superb acting by Leo and Jona Hill. The actress was super hot too


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 15, 2014)

Natalie Portman Forced By Marvel To Return As 'Jane Foster' In THOR: THE DARK WORLD?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 15, 2014)

^ She later told that this was all made up and nothing like this ever happened and that this was a hoax ,made up by media when the female director was replaced .

TDW fans where are you ??


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 15, 2014)

you seem to be the only fan


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2014)

Gunda has a competitor. Unlike Gunda which only had 'dhamakedaar' first 20 minutes, this film is consistent throughout.

Name of the film is "College Girl". Find it on YouTube.

SfZxnYX4fG0


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 15, 2014)

*Obhishopto Nighty (Cursed 'nighty') 7/10*

Language : Bengali
Run time : 1 hr 53 mins.
Genre: It seemed to me a black comedy.

This movie is smart but lacks a story. More like a black comedy and really intelligent humor. Might not be liked by everyone and I'm not even sure how are they planning to make some moolah out of it.
If you consider yourself a movie geek and don't have problem with an experimental movie...this is the movie you were looking for. Its abstract like 'Gandu' but at least you would laugh here.

One dialog from the movie. The censor board is deciding the rating of this movie (in the movie itself). 
One guy, "This is so vulgar give it 'A' rating. 
Another guy, "A? Make it A++, I would even say make it senior citizen category!"

Trailer with subs,


*Justice League : War 6/10*

At least got to know Cyborg's origin. The movie is meh!


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 16, 2014)

*Hasee To Phasee 6.5/10*
Fab performance from Pareeneti who was ably supported by the hero.

Guys any suggestions on good comedies preferably not adult comedies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> you seem to be the only fan




Avengers Assemble ... 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-627.html#post2028565
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-628.html#post2030087
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-628.html#post2030619
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-629.html#post2031611
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-630.html#post2033231
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/84916-must-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-631.html#post2034560

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Justice League : War 6/10*
> 
> *At least got to know Cyborg's origin. *The movie is meh!



Yeah that's the only thing good about this movie , Looking forward to Son of Batman though .


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 16, 2014)

*Gunday 4/10*
Friends forced me to come along for this and boy what a piece of horse s**t this movie was. Over acting all around.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Hasee to Phasee : 5/10*.. average movie,..A few giggles here & there.. Apart from Parineeti Chopra, the movie was weak.. .. Didn't really like it that much. :/

*The Internship : 7.6/10*   I liked this movie..maybe due to the fact that i had a lousy day as i saw Hasee to Phasee at morning.   Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson's comic timing was good..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2014)

Thor The Dark World was good, IMO, even better than Avengers.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

Tokyo Gore Police - funny movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 16, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Thor The Dark World was good, IMO, even better than Avengers.



LoL ... I asked for fans not fanboys


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thor 2: Dark World was a good movie.


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 16, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Thor The Dark World was good, IMO, even better than Avengers.



Nah. Good, yes. But better than avengers. No freaking way.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

Robocop (2014) 5/10 



Spoiler



WTF Ending..


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2014)

i wanted to see robocop, but i overslept. should i have gone to see this, sacrificing my valuable weekend day sleep ? 



harsh1387 said:


> Nah. Good, yes. But better than avengers. No freaking way.



TTDW was pretty good, with some serious tone, but a bit of less humor would have been good. and yes, natalie character kinda felt like a bit of casual.


----------



## digitfan (Feb 16, 2014)

Is movie ko oscar kaise nahi mila? 
[YOUTUBE]z6H64PAcViU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2014)

Anybody watched JLA Adventures: Trapped in Time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  ???


----------



## ravitaneja (Feb 16, 2014)

Watch this Bruce Almighty


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 17, 2014)

snipe...dont wanna get banned...


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 17, 2014)

Justice League : War - 5/10
Waste of time and reputation. Way below standard.

@rhitwick watch Teen Yaari Katha if you havent already



rajatGod512 said:


> ^ She later told that this was all made up and nothing like this ever happened and that this was a hoax ,made up by media when the female director was replaced .



I cant find that news. any link?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2014)

Sandeep Roy said:


> @rhitwick watch Teen Yaari Katha if you havent already


Yes, have seen it long ago.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 17, 2014)

digitfan said:


> Is movie ko oscar kaise nahi mila?
> [YOUTUBE]z6H64PAcViU[/YOUTUBE]



Thats oscar's bad luck.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 17, 2014)

Just watched: The Fall (2006)
The Fall (2006) - IMDb

8/10 from me. Directed by Tarsem Singh. I guess 1 out of 3 people may consider this film to be a waste of time. But have a peek at these reviews The Fall Reviews & Ratings - IMDb 
(avoid the one with spoiler and I agree 100% with the reviews). 

Roger Ebert gave the film 4/4, and wrote, "You might want to see for no other reason than because it exists. *There will never be another like it*."


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

Easy A (2010) - IMDb - great movie. Deserves 8.5/10.

The Colony (2013) - IMDb - This movie has good starting and all. Will feel like Metro LL first. But messed up later still good for one time watching. 6.5/10.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 17, 2014)

someone marry barry - 7/10. one of the better adult comedies with likeable characters. as usual in comedies of this type, there are some poor jokes and some outright disgusting. But the movie had me in splits in many parts and the lead couple is adorable. Also the movie has genuine touching moments. Definitely recommended


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2014)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Just watched: The Fall (2006)
> The Fall (2006) - IMDb
> 
> 8/10 from me. Directed by Tarsem Singh. I guess 1 out of 3 people may consider this film to be a waste of time. But have a peek at these reviews The Fall Reviews & Ratings - IMDb
> ...



The Fall is beautiful.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 17, 2014)

Gunda is the most hilarious movie of all time. I literally cry with laughter every time I see this movie.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2014)

^^ is this sarcastic. Or is it actually a comedy.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 17, 2014)

^^Different kind of comedy.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys any suggestions on some good comedy movies preferably not adult comedies.


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2014)

^^andaaz apna apna


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 17, 2014)

and Hera-Pheri.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 17, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Thats oscar's bad luck.



I think because oscar guys thought even oscar will be too low for this film. They are in discussion to start a new award system which will have more value than oscars & this movie will be the first one in the queue.



sam9s said:


> ^^ is this sarcastic. Or is it actually a comedy.



read the review here Gunda (1998) - IMDb



Tribalgeek said:


> ^^Different kind of comedy.


Good reply.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Easy A (2010) - IMDb - great movie. Deserves 8.5/10.



I liked the movie too.  Emma Stone was great in it.   I rate it 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 17, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^andaaz apna apna





aniket.cain said:


> and Hera-Pheri.



Watched them already. Any other suggestions!


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 17, 2014)

try gods must be crazy if you havent already..
dumb and dumber is also good...
scary movies, meet the spartans if you like parodies and stuff..
harold and kumar series...
Jackass:bad grandpa...
Were the millers
anchorman is good i heard..
kickass is somewhat funny too..


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> try gods must be crazy if you havent already..
> dumb and dumber is also good...
> scary movies, meet the spartans if you like parodies and stuff..
> harold and kumar series...
> ...



Hot Shots too.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2014)

Billy Madison


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I liked the movie too.  Emma Stone was great in it.   I rate it 7/10



Yep, Emma Stone acted great .. anyway, If you really like a mind twisting movie watch this :

Exam (2009) - IMDb - excellent but underrated movie. Easily deserves 8/10.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 18, 2014)

Another underrated gem: Cashback (2006) - IMDb


----------



## amjath (Feb 18, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> try gods must be crazy if you havent already..
> dumb and dumber is also good...
> scary movies, meet the spartans if you like parodies and stuff..
> harold and kumar series...
> ...



I'm afraid he mentioned not adult comedies


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Vicky Donor : 9/10* - loved the movie !! Ayushman Khurana was fantastic !


----------



## icebags (Feb 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm afraid he mentioned not adult comedies



I'm affraid, hes aware of that tooooo well.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

*The Hunt For Red October: 7/10*

really nice movie. compliments the book.

Sean Connery ftw!!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2014)

Those who liked Easy A give a shot to She's the Man (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't liked she's the man.felt too boring, but all my female friends liked it.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 19, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on some good comedy movies preferably not adult comedies.



Four lions
In Bruges
Six shooter (short film)
Chupke se


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 19, 2014)

comedy: Max brothers Movies


----------



## srkmish (Feb 19, 2014)

She's the man was an out and out entertaining movie. A classic example of Hollywood teenage movie well done.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Those who liked Easy A give a shot to She's the Man (2006) - IMDb



I liked Easy A,  hated She's the Man.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm afraid he mentioned not adult comedies





icebags said:


> I'm affraid, hes aware of that tooooo well.


yep i am aware..he *preferred* non-adult comedies but i dont know many movies in the comedy genre..


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm afraid he mentioned not adult comedies


I didn't want to go on about this one. There are couple of folks out here who will come pouncing on me even if I remotely ask if there is any adult content in a movie. 


icebags said:


> I'm affraid, hes aware of that tooooo well.


Pardon me.
You said who is aware of what?


flyingcow said:


> yep i am aware..he *preferred* non-adult comedies but i dont know many movies in the comedy genre..


Thanks for your suggestions anyways. I have the broad list will filter the obvious ones.

- - - Updated - - -



a_medico said:


> Four lions
> In Bruges
> Six shooter (short film)
> Chupke se



Thanks for the list buddy. I couldn't watch Four lions last time since I didn't have subs was a little difficult to understand.
Will try this time.
Is Chupke se  this one *www.imdb.com/title/tt0381090/


----------



## harsh1387 (Feb 19, 2014)

Robocop 
Nothing great. Nothing bad. What I expected I got. For someone who has seen all Robocop movies should be satisfied with this one. However they could have done a better ending. Sequels should follow. 
Rating - 6/10


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Feb 19, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, how much download speed do you guys get?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2014)

^^ ranges from 134kbps to 894kbps , average > 500kbps

I watched robocop in Imax though

The way Back --8.2/10



Spoiler



whey the hell the police officer in Sikkim asks for passport from the survivors? Bad direction, what does it imply anyway? that Sikkim govt was very strict about immigration at that time!??


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2014)

Offtopic:- I don't know in which thread to put "Goliyon Ki Raasleela Ram-Leela". 
The films is not bad & not good either. Can I put it in this thread. 

However I cannot ignore this funny review.Goliyon Ki Rasleela Ram-Leela (2013) - IMDb 



> The film starts on *Bhansali sets *where there are lot of guns. A riot occurs between two groups of people in bhansali sets. Meanwhile Ranveer is introduced by Tattad Tattad song on another Bhansali sets. He has the facial look of Bhansali himself but the lower body is shaved like Salman of 90s. May be Bhansali always had a fetish for that kind of appearance. Then Supriya Pathak who is member of one of the groups is introduced on yet another Bhansali sets. She continues her Khichdi act from where she had left. In next scene, it is revealed that Ranvir is a porn film seller. and just after that the Slutty Savitri Deepika is introduced, this is not a co-incidence…..and yes, on yet another Bhansali set.
> 
> Its Holi so a song starts and Deepika has started doing what she did in BKB, LAK, Cockail, KCK, Yjhd, Lafangey Parindey, i.e. hititng on the hero in the first mulaqat. They are about to have sex too with the underlying idea that "Mor Apne Pankh Kholte Hain, Hum Kapde Kholte Hain". But as we know by now, having watched those Deepika films, she never gives the "happy ending". So not much happens except that at least this time she didn't shy from kissing without shitting in her panties unlike BAH and YJHD. Ecstatic and erect, Ranveer falls in a pond of water created in Bhansali's sets.
> 
> Then in the next set and scene, they are talking to each other rhyming words with the standards that can compete with the lyrics of Friday by Rebecca Black. Then there's the cheesiest of all dialogues – Deepika "Jigar Pe Mat Ja, Trigger Daba Doongi". Ranveer says "Daba Na". She replies "Chee". Jab Chee Hi Bolna Tha to Trigger Dabane Ki Baat Kari Hi Kyun? Trigger Dabana Hai To Daba Daal Warna Uski Baat Mat Kar. Either be complete slutty or complete Savitri. But then its Deepika Padukone. From here on this is Ishaqzaade Part 2 in Bhansali's sets. Ishqiya Dhishkiyaon song choreography reminds of Govinda-Karishma c-graders. The Police raid scene where police guy exchanges porn DVD with bullets is WTF. Ranveer kills Deepika's brother but lust wins over family bonding and now Deepika is desperate to marry Ranver otherwise "Dono Ek Hi Kamre Mein Kaise Reh Sakte Hain". Then after some more Ishaqzaade in Bhansali sets which can be fast forwarded if you are on torrent there is an Indra the Tiger type OTT sword fight scene of Ranveer. Then some more fast forward reveals that the end scene is also same as Ishaqzaade.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Offtopic:- I don't know in which thread to put "Goliyon Ki Raasleela Ram-Leela".
> The films is not bad & not good either. *Can I put it in this thread*.


I would rather put it in Must not watch movie thread.
The other day in Kofee with Karan Mahesh bhatt was telling that SLB is an overrated director and I agree.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2014)

lol

true!!

- - - Updated - - -

*Downfall - 7.8/10*    great movie. must watch!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Offtopic:- I don't know in which thread to put "Goliyon Ki Raasleela Ram-Leela".
> The films is not bad & not good either. Can I put it in this thread.
> 
> However I cannot ignore this funny review.Goliyon Ki Rasleela Ram-Leela (2013) - IMDb


lol...nice review..Saw it on tv the other day and my god was i bored..The movie relied heavily on sets and costumes instead of actors. This  should be must no watch..


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2014)

A Perfect Getaway (2009) - IMDb - nice thriller . 7/10.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Offtopic:- I don't know in which thread to put "Goliyon Ki Raasleela Ram-Leela".
> The films is not bad & not good either. Can I put it in this thread.
> 
> However I cannot ignore this funny review.Goliyon Ki Rasleela Ram-Leela (2013) - IMDb


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 20, 2014)

Pacific Rim - 6.5/10


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2014)

The problem with Mr bhansali is that he has lots of money & don't know how to spend it. His mind is still attached to the devdas sets.
Its time he should do something new.Bhansali goes on making the same product with same flavour only the label in the packet changes.
______________________________________________________________________
Anyways
*Europa report*
Movie had the potential. It is good but could have been better.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> The problem with Mr bhansali is that he has lots of money & don't know how to spend it. His mind is still attached to the devdas sets.
> Its time he should do something new.Bhansali goes on making the same product with same flavour only the label in the packet changes.


Everyone needs a hit. He was having a bad time since long. Saawariya flop, Guzaarish -flop and now Ram-Leela is blockbuster hit. What's bad in making money once. May be with this new moolah he would venture into some experimental movies!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Ram-Leela is blockbuster hit.
> What's bad in making money once.


Was that a hit?
Atleast I know he produced rowdy rathod & made enough profit from that.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 21, 2014)

quan chi said:


> The problem with Mr bhansali is that he has lots of money & don't know how to spend it. His mind is still attached to the devdas sets.
> Its time he should do something new.Bhansali goes on making the same product with same flavour only the label in the packet changes.
> Anyways
> *Europa report*
> Movie had the potential. It is good but could have been better.


In Guzarish there weren't much sets. I feel there was too much hype about Ram Leela.


rhitwick said:


> Everyone needs a hit. He was having a bad time since long. Saawariya flop, Guzaarish -flop and now Ram-Leela is blockbuster hit. What's bad in making money once. May be with this new moolah he would venture into some experimental movies!


Experimental movies? What's that for SLB? I thought most of his movies where experimental or mildly unconventional.
Black, Guzaarish, Saawariya.
Devdas and HDDCS were more closer towards a regular hindi movie.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2014)

*HIGHWAY*

I Will try to post a review when i get time. A very bold attempt by imtiaz ali but unfortunately he couldn't pull it off properly. 

I don't know if imitiaz ali play video games but if you have played the "last of us" & "journey" or have seen the movie "The road" Then this is a bit similar to them or rather a desi version of all of them combined. 

The movie is very slow & becomes boring as well as it proceeds still I would recommend this film.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2014)

*Gravity - 9/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2014)

Ya ya....with YIFI too...


----------



## srkmish (Feb 21, 2014)

God bless yify.


----------



## 10 numberi (Feb 21, 2014)

How much does the yifi version cost in india?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

Hassi to phassi - 6.5/10

Much Better than salman khan crap.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2014)

No good movies these days


----------



## amjath (Feb 21, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Gravity - 9/10*



Audio should be better in his release.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> How much does the yifi version cost in india?



2 numberi chod beta.. 1 number pe aaja.. 

- - - Updated - - -

*Ender's Game* - 2/10

crappiest sci-fi movie ever!!  pure waste of time!


----------



## 10 numberi (Feb 22, 2014)

At first I thought yifi has released it in india. But now I am shocked to see people taking pride in declaring that they pirated the movie & discussing it openly.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *Ender's Game* - 2/10
> 
> crappiest sci-fi movie ever!!  pure waste of time!


WTF!!! .. lol, I gotta see that now


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 22, 2014)

*Silent Hill Revelation *7.0/10


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2014)

*Prague 6.5/10*

Its not everyday that you get to see a quality psychological thriller from bollywood, but the times are changing I guess.
This movie is closer to a brainfcuk sample from India. Direction is very good but the length is a let down. First 15-20 mins I was wondering what was happening and why. The story though gets a conclusion but lacks a punch.
Try this if you want.

*Attack the block 7.5/10*

I guess either Anorion or someone else mentioned it here long back. This is one surprisingly good movie on alien invasion. Well, if you could digest teh "why they are attacking me?" part then its a thrilling piece.
Recommended.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 22, 2014)

*The Hunger Games :Catching Fire - 7/10* Jennifer Lawrence continues to Impress me


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2014)

^^Seen atttack the block, okiesh movie.

Watched Top Secret, funny and similar to Airplane


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 22, 2014)

Couldn't recognize Faun because of new pic !


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2014)

Faun said:


> Watched Top Secret, funny and similar to Airplane


You got to know it from reddit?


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 23, 2014)

Jobs - 6


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2014)

RCuber said:


> You got to know it from reddit?



From these gifs 

*i.imgur.com/FysSXi4.gif
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-mVh_Y1IGRZc/UUySy8lr4pI/AAAAAAAA0s4/1Knthq0bS5I/s1600/223.gif


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2014)

*Captain Phillips* ...... Paul GreenGrass and Tom hanks has done it again, based on the true events of US-flagged MV Maersk Alabama, the first American cargo ship to be hijacked by somali pirates, this is strong and edge of the seat material.

Tom Hanks, man, this actor is by far the only one I can say who slips, in to vast spectrum of roles like hot knife in butter, he is effortless and plays roles with so much conviction, that you are left gasping, just take few examples, cast away, Apollo 13 or the awesome The Terminal he is just a powerhouse of a performer.

Even though Tom's performance grips you right from the beginning, the Last 10-15 minutes will shake you completely.

This movie as well is once of the few that actually stays quite close to the actual events, except few which I learnt later via Google most of the events are depicted pretty accurately. A must watch for all movie goers ...... *7/10* for this one.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Attack the block 7.5/10*
> 
> I guess either Anorion or someone else mentioned it here long back. This is one surprisingly good movie on alien invasion. Well, if you could digest teh "why they are attacking me?" part then its a thrilling piece.
> Recommended.



I guess I did .... and yes it is a good movie ..... funny and thrilling at the same time ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 24, 2014)

*A Fish called Wanda* - 9/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 24, 2014)

Watched* Paul (2011)* - 8/10


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2014)

The Fall (2006) - IMDb - Very nice movie and I was literally laughing out loud by some actions of sweet and cute Catinca Untaru. Movie deserves a 7/10.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2014)

^Yep. The Cell by the same director is also worth checking out, visually very well done, but not as good as the Fall..


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Jobs : 6/10

Hangover II - 6/10*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 25, 2014)

Bruce Lee: A Warrior's Journey (Video 2000) - IMDb 10/10 must watch from me.
came to know few awesome things which i had misconception about him and his art. must must watch.


----------



## suyash_123 (Feb 26, 2014)

just watched "Disconnect 2012" movie last weekend

Disconnect (2012) - IMDb

it shows how Cyber Crime and online  Identity theft , damaged 6 families normal life which indirectly connected to each other .

It also show even a Cyber Dept police's son become victim of cyber crime unknowingly.

Very true story how how we are affected by internet and there services  !!

Disconnect 2012 - 9/10


also watched Tinker Bell  with niece  : Good fairy tale movie for  children  : 7/10


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2014)

Me, Myself & Irene (2000) - IMDb - very nice and hilarious movie. Specially that B sucking  and the way Jim Carrey acted over the entire movie is simply superb. 7/10.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

Attack the Block: 6/10

Good entertainment!


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Hangover : Part III - 6.5/10*

*Thor : The Dark World - 7/10* - I liked this movie..Good plot. tom hiddleston was awesome..i wonder why Most of my friends didn't like this movie.. :S

*12 Years a Slave - 9/10* - what a movie !! Easily one of the best movies i've seen so far !!. This is one of those rare movies that really touched me.   Must Watch !!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Movie: Highway*
Director: Imtiaz Ali
Cast: Alia Bhatt, Randeep Hooda
Length: ~15o mins
*Rating : 8/10*

*Verdict* : The movie speaks volumes through silence and little gestures. Many would find it boring and ‘nothing is happening on screen’ but if you could have patience this could be a good watch. Take Randeep Hooda as best actor nominated from my side! 

Full review posted here


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2014)

^^Nothing against your post. I just feel you have overrated this movie (or may be not as per your views). I would say if rating has to be given then 6.5 or 7/10 will be the best according to me.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2014)

quan chi said:


> ^^Nothing against your post. *I just feel you have overrated this movie (or may be not as per your views).* I would say if rating has to be given then 6.5 or 7/10 will be the best according to me.



I guess you answered yourself. Liked ur review too.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2014)

@rhitwick what's that in your avatar?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 28, 2014)

^ Wallpaper | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2014)

12 years a slave - 9/10
Excellent acting.. a truly emotional movie


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 28, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I would rather put it in Must not watch movie thread.
> The other day in Kofee with Karan Mahesh bhatt was telling that SLB is an overrated director and I agree.



me too as I have not really scene anything special and different in his films. No doubt few of his movies are good but not as much as he is rated.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Movie: Highway*
> Director: Imtiaz Ali
> Cast: Alia Bhatt, Randeep Hooda
> Length: ~15o mins
> ...



Liked Randeep Huda. One more thing the beautiful landscapes of Himachal Pradesh


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 1, 2014)

*Darr@Mall*
A time pass movie. First half was decent, second half was predictable and some lame climax like most of Horror/Suspense movies of India.
If someone goes with Zero expectations he would not be disappointed with it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2014)

Byzantium (2012) - slow pacing horror movie. The  story nicely expressed throughout the entire movie though the ending could have been better.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2014)

*Event horizon.*


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Event horizon.*



This one has a pretty novel concept. Sentient spaceship and all.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2014)

and the intense acting by Sam Neill.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2014)

But the ending is stupid. All that horror build up and then when everything gets revealed it looks so cheesy.


----------



## digibrush (Mar 2, 2014)

*Nebraska* 9/10


----------



## TheFallenLord (Mar 2, 2014)

The Spectacular Now (2013) - IMDb 

A no-nonsense & not overdone romantic movie, The Spectacular Now is as real as it gets. Not for everyone though.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2014)

Homefront (2013) : 7/10.  Anticipated plot but action scenes were good


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

^^ I though it's based on the game released on 2011


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shadi Ke Side Effects : 6/10.

Farhan & Vidya were excellent, but the plot seemed a bit weak.. First half was nice, funny..
If you like watching bloopers, stay until the end. They show the bloopers right after the Last song. 

P.S : 



Spoiler



is it just me or did vidya balan gain a bit too much weight ? :-O


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2014)

She seems to be pregnant!


----------



## rpbhardwaj (Mar 3, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *Jobs : 6/10
> 
> Hangover II - 6/10*


  I would give it 8/10


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 3, 2014)

Her(2013) -  8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2014)

~~~~~SPOILER ALERT~~~~~~


> As far as the reactions go, Imtiaz Ali’s new film ‘Highway’ is more or less on the same track like his last film Rockstar – completely divided between lovers and haters. And like last time, Ali was quite open and candid to discuss the strength and every weakness of the film, and took it all head on. We love and respect those filmmakers who are open to such dialogues. So thanks a lot, Imtiaz Ali. Whatever film you make, hope you remain like this.





> The film got over by 12:15 or so, and then the discussion went on till 2:30 am, and then it went on for some more time outside the theatre. It was great fun. Hope you guys enjoy the videos as much as we enjoyed the live session. Some questions might not be audible, so do use your headphones or speakers.



VOTD : Q & A with Imtiaz Ali on ‘Highway’ | F.i.g.h.t C.l.u.b


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2014)

American Hustle: Don't know what to say. I really had high expectations, but it kinda failed to impress me! Solo performances were great, CB, BC, JL and all, but when put together it kinda felt dumb! Whatever...

6.5/10


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 4, 2014)

digibrush said:


> *Nebraska* 9/10





nikufellow said:


> Her(2013) -  8/10



I think reviews like this should be avoided. 
At least write something guys..


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 4, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> I think reviews like this should be avoided.
> At least write something guys..



Should not be a problem. This is just a must watch thread. Not a review thread.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2014)

Meet the Parents (2000) - pretty funny movie and Ben Stiller carried his character well. Deserves 6.5 / 10. Worth a watch.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 4, 2014)

About Time (2013)  7/10


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 4, 2014)

Shaadi Ke Side Effects - 6/10


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2014)

Thought to update few movie I saw, its been a long time I did an update

*Crazy! Stupid! Love!* ..... nice rom com ... our protagnoist Steve Carell is loosing his wife an marriage when the young dashing sexy Ryan Gosling comes to rescue ..... what happenes next is what the movie is about .......* 6.2/10*

*Dead Man;s Shoes* ...A disaffected soldier (Considine) returns to his hometown to get even with the thugs who brutalized his mentally-challenged brother (Kebbell) years ago. ...*. 6.5/10*

*Harry Brown* ....... An elderly ex-serviceman and widower looks to avenge his best friend's murder by doling out his own form of justice .........*6.8/10*

Harry Brown was the best its something like Death Wish, but a bit more subtle, Michael Caine performance was worth watching.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys can anyone tell me where can I get this movie '*Gulaal*' in 720p, and which will be unedited? I have searched everywhere and couldn't find a link of an unedited version! I will buy if I have to.
Thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2014)

^^ whatthefrak!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2014)

What's the surprising part I asked, or in wrong topic?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2014)

get the dvd?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Guys can anyone tell me where can I get this movie '*Gulaal*' in 720p, and which will be unedited? I have searched everywhere and couldn't find a link of an unedited version! I will buy if I have to.
> Thanks.



If you don't want to spend money why don't you watch in Zee HD man?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2014)

noo the zee hd one is censored


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 5, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Shadi Ke Side Effects : 6/10.
> 
> Farhan & Vidya were excellent, but the plot seemed a bit weak.. First half was nice, funny..
> If you like watching bloopers, stay until the end. They show the bloopers right after the Last song.
> ...



Yes she has. and from sexy she's gone fat.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> noo the zee hd one is censored



Which part is censored?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Which part is censored?


Do you live in India?
And I have asked here after searching in the local store in my area, would not have asked otherwise. Thanks for the helps, you can get over it now


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Do you live in India?
> And I have asked here after searching in the local store in my area, would not have asked otherwise. Thanks for the helps, you can get over it now



I think I asked a simple question which part is censored.


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 6, 2014)

@whatthefrak
I never knew that there was a uncensored release. I'm yet to watch Gulaal so can you please let me know which part is censored. So that i will check my dvdrip if its censored or uncensored.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 6, 2014)

Watched 12 years a slave - 9/10. worth watching


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Horrible Bosses : 8/10 - watched this movie for the 2nd Time..Love this movie !! #MFJones Rockz !!   ( 

planning to watch Silver Linings playbook today.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 7, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Yes she has. and from sexy she's gone fat.



I don't think so. I guess we are brainwashed by media and even slightly overweight woman is considered as fat. For me, Vidya is still sexy and she looks gorgeous in her latest photoshoot.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 7, 2014)

Watched *A Beautiful Mind (2001)* 9/10 Everything about this movie is simply superb ... A real must watch . The Acting , the direction and the execution were all done brilliantly .


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 7, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Watched *A Beautiful Mind (2001)* 9/10 Everything about this movie is simply superb ... A real must watch . The Acting , the direction and the execution were all done brilliantly .



That movie has been in my HDD for ages & i still haven't seen it ( i don't know why )... Will watch it this weekend !! 

Meanwhile, I was convinced by my friend that I should watch *The Ugly Truth* instead of *Silver linings Playbook*..

*The Ugly Truth* - 5.5/10.. The acting was decent, but the Plot was as weak as the Potato Chips i am Munching on Currently. .


----------



## srkmish (Mar 8, 2014)

just watched the bagman starring john cusack and robert deniro. cusack is entrusted to keep a mysterious bag safe for deniro in promise of exorbitant amount of money.

the movie started out great . i love these kind of one night in a motel where anything coukd go wrong plots ( identity is my fav suspense thriller of all time). 



Spoiler



however later it kinda lost its sheen when plot became far fetched and ending was anticlimactic. i often wonder why do these writers run out of ideas to finish a great buildup. the leading lady was great though and deniro and cusack dint have much to do in the movie


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2014)

American Hustle: 8/10.

Christian Bale!!!

Must watch movie!


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 8, 2014)

*Don Jon* - 8/10


----------



## icebags (Mar 8, 2014)

*300-II* 7.5/10

interesting and kinda amazing, nicely choreographed and told.

it was nice to see Age Of Empire stuff coming to big screen, however the much boasted N#V#L intelligence thing kinda appeared nothing more than regular tho. anyways, 300 is all about brute muscle, who cared if brain is there or not ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2014)

Saving Mr. Banks: 9/10

I loved everybit of the movie. Especially Emna Thompson. She has breathed life into the movie. Worthy of the Oscars she has won.
Tom Hanks is as usual quite good. 

Must must super must watch.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2014)

Drinking Buddies: 7/10

Very nice movie.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2014)

Cleaned up this thread. Moved to the forbidden section.

Ontopic:

Watched *Threads* 1984 - Nuclear fallout film in documentary style. Stays pretty realistic to what will happen years after nuclear fallout. Short term effects and long term effects. Receding into dark age. Moral depravity. Desperate times. Grim future.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Turbo - 7/10.. I liked the story !! & its funny to see a snail race in a Indy 500 !!  

Quote of the Movie : 



Spoiler



Everybody Loves an Underdog !


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 8, 2014)

Watched life of pi, not that exciting . i got really bored when he was in the sea.  rating  2/5


----------



## sam9s (Mar 8, 2014)

*Gangster Squad* ......... pure simple entertaining action fun. I enjoyed this movie. Dont think it to be Martin Scorsese with some depth, and you will love the movie. Plot is simple a group of cops goes under cover to bring down the mob, by hook or by crook and thats it. War begins. The end shoot our was enjoyable on HT. ......... I'd give it a *6.8/10*


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Watched life of pi, not that exciting . i got really bored when he was in the sea.  rating  2/5


Exactly man. And that in the sea part was really long too!
Didn't understand the craze over the movie!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sea part was the most awesome part in Life of pi ...


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Watched life of pi, not that exciting . i got really bored when he was in the sea.  rating  2/5



Life of Pi would have much more Enjoyable if you had watched it in a theatre (3D).. This is one of those movies which is best experienced in theatre.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2014)

Faun said:


> Cleaned up this thread. Moved to the forbidden section.
> 
> Ontopic:
> 
> Watched *Threads* 1984 - Nuclear fallout film in documentary style. Stays pretty realistic to what will happen years after nuclear fallout. Short term effects and long term effects. Receding into dark age. Moral depravity. Desperate times. Grim future.



Sounds more like the game Fallout  Anyway, watch this : Silkwood (1983) - IMDb


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 9, 2014)

Don Jon - 5/10

I watched this while on my quest for watching addiction movies  but it didn't do much for me, I think its only average. 

Next, I might watch "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 9, 2014)

saw uncensored- The Wolf of Wallstreet - 9/10


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Total Siyappa - 4.5/10.. -  A perfect example of how "not to make a movie".. They seemed to have a good storyline ( Family problems when Pakistani boy marries Indian Girl ), but they Turned it into a horrible mess.

Of the 4.5 rating which i gave, 2 was for Kiron kher who had the best Performance in this movie. 1 for Ali zafar, 1 for the Yami Gautam's Pretty Face ( Average acting though :/ ) & 0.5 for a Tour in London. 

I'd say Avoid it if you can.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2014)

2 Guns (2013) - IMDb - pretty nice action flick with a twisty story. A must watch. 7.5/10.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2014)

Did anyone here watch *300 rise of an empire*?
How is the movie?


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Yes she has. and from sexy she's gone fat.


I don't think so.

Some amount of fat is always good.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2014)

Vidya Balan looks good when a bit chubby.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Don Jon - 5/10
> I watched this while on my quest for watching addiction movies  but it didn't do much for me, I think its only average.


Yep Its an average movie.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 9, 2014)

Just watched '300- Rise of an Empire' - 6/10 not up to expectations but the cinematography is awesome....the first part was the best though


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 10, 2014)

*300- Rise of an Empire* 7.5/10. Watched in 3D pasia vasool.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2014)

*PKSE 5/10*
This movie was okish. Had potential but I think somewhere it became half baked story.
I had someone here discuss that Vidya Balan has become fat and some gentleman told its coz she is pregnant. lol. She was looking so fat and it was obvious she had put on weight instead of being pregnant.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 11, 2014)

300 Rise of an Empire - Waste of money.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 11, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> 300 Rise of an Empire - Waste of money.





ajayritik said:


> *PKSE 5/10*
> This movie was okish. Had potential but I think somewhere it became half baked story.
> I had someone here discuss that Vidya Balan has become fat and some gentleman told its coz she is pregnant. lol. She was looking so fat and it was obvious she had put on weight instead of being pregnant.





Gen.Libeb said:


> Don Jon - 5/10
> 
> I watched this while on my quest for watching addiction movies  but it didn't do much for me, I think its only average.
> 
> Next, I might watch "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"





ashs1 said:


> Total Siyappa - 4.5/10.. -  A perfect example of how "not to make a movie".. They seemed to have a good storyline ( Family problems when Pakistani boy marries Indian Girl ), but they Turned it into a horrible mess.
> 
> Of the 4.5 rating which i gave, 2 was for Kiron kher who had the best Performance in this movie. 1 for Ali zafar, 1 for the Yami Gautam's Pretty Face ( Average acting though :/ ) & 0.5 for a Tour in London.
> 
> I'd say Avoid it if you can.



so you guys think  these must be "must watch"?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> so you guys think  these must be "must watch"?



Probably because why should only they suffer?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 11, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Probably because why should only they suffer?


haha lol


----------



## nac (Mar 12, 2014)

*Brave 5.5/10*
It's kinda mixture of Mirror Mirror, How To Train Your Dragon, Tangled...


----------



## quan chi (Mar 12, 2014)

*Ocean's eleven*. Again.
Maybe 5th or 6th time I don't remember exactly. I don't know why I love this movie.The cast, the acting, the expressions of bernie mac!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2014)

'Space pirate- Captain Harlock' 6.5/10 superb animation and good story but less action


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 12, 2014)

Watched captain phillips 9/10. Awesome movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Silver Linings Playbook : 7/10 * - Wonderful movie & great casting !! 
One line Summary - Bradley cooper is just out of a rehab ( for extreme violence/fighting ) & is trying to get back on his feet. 
- The story that is told in this film is not just about individuals going through a rough time, but the complicated relationship they have with their friends/family/Outer World.

Bradley Cooper was Fantastic but for me, it was Jennifer Lawrence who has yet again swept me off my feet with her Awesome Acting. !!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2014)

*Battle Royale 6/10*

Heard so much awesomeness about this movie. IDK what should appreciate about this movie...
Concept: May be new at the year 2000 but I had already seen numerous movies in this genre. Did not surprise me.
Violence: Again, goten used to those scenes.
Acting: Pathetic by all

Sorry fanboys, can't agree with you here.


b/w *a_medico* and *faun*....any comments on "Sleep Tight" ?


----------



## srkmish (Mar 12, 2014)

@rhitwick : I would just say watch it . Movies like this make me reflect how pathetic hollywood suspense movies are nowadays ie. too much focus on twists, big stars and shallow scripts. They should learn a thing or two from european cinema.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 12, 2014)

*300 - Part II 3D* - 6.5/10

Now this is the best 3D that I have seen till date. Just awesome. Even though the specs i had weren't good, the effects were amazing. 

Story wise: liked the way it starts before 300 and continues... but there are a few loose strings in the story. 
Acting was good. Nice to see Eva Green in a negative role. 

*The Lone Ranger* - 6/10

Johnny Depp is awesome. Apart from Leo, He should win some oscars too.

About the movie.. its damn long.. 3hours.. 
kinda okay movie, one time watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2014)

srkmish said:


> @rhitwick : I would just say watch it . Movies like this make me reflect how pathetic hollywood suspense movies are nowadays ie. too much focus on twists, big stars and shallow scripts. They should learn a thing or two from european cinema.



I've seen it, rated it 9/10. Just wanted to know their opinion.


----------



## nac (Mar 12, 2014)

*The Rookie 6.5/10*
A nice sports drama...


----------



## Superayush (Mar 12, 2014)

*get smart* filled with humour and fun


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2014)

Guys some good horror movie suggestions please?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys some good horror movie suggestions please?



New ones
Paranormal Activity, Insidious, Sinister, The Conjuring

Old Ones
The Shining, The Exorcist, Omen


----------



## R2K (Mar 13, 2014)

I really gotta find some freaking time to watch a movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys some good horror movie suggestions please?



Check out "Cabin in the Woods"  I am planning to watch it today..will post rating later 

The Cabin in the Woods (2012) - IMDb


----------



## baiju (Mar 13, 2014)

You will be disappointed if what you are looking for is a horror movie.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> b/w *a_medico* and *faun*....any comments on "Sleep Tight" ?



That was nice and creepy.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 13, 2014)

R2K said:


> I really gotta find some freaking time to watch a movie.


It's not about time, it's about determination and wish. If you love movies and can't pass a day without watching them you will find time any way.
At the moment I am forced to work over 12 hours per day, this didn't affect my movie/soap watching time even the slightest bit.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 13, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> It's not about time, it's about determination and wish. If you love movies and can't pass a day without watching them you will find time any way.
> At the moment I am forced to work over 12 hours per day, this didn't affect my movie/soap watching time even the slightest bit.



I agree, but I can see where he is coming from.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 14, 2014)

Caught *Wedding Crashers* On Tv (HBO Defined) - 7.5/10 Pretty good fun for the most part of its run-time .

P.S. This HBO Defined and HBO Hits are pretty good channels , watching movies without ads on TV is so cool  . The Downside is that you have to be content with the censored version of the R-Rated movies  .


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2014)

*2 Guns 6.5/10*

A bollywood (Priyadarshan-esque) ending. 
Good timepass


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Saving Mr. Banks - 7/10.
*
Nice movie with Powerful Performance by Emma Thompson. Colin Farrell was good. I wish Tom hanks's screen presence was more.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 15, 2014)

*Shooter 8/10* , Pretty solid Action - Crime Thriller , decent acting though sometimes the dialogue fell short and could have been better .


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 16, 2014)

Watched The Wolverine (2013). Nice movie lots of action. 8/10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2014)

acquired *Aces Go Places* pentalogy from a friend.

Will watch them tonight.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2014)

2 Guns - 5/10

Don Jon - 6/10 seriously funny and wtf movie. Very adult. Use discretion. 

It has Kayden Kross and Tori Black.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 17, 2014)

*The wolf of wall street*
The movie is almost 3 hrs long. You can say its a semi porn movie (too many unnecessary nude,sex & drug shots). It is under must watch for few good (maybe inspirational for some people) scenes.
There are some flaws (& pointless scenes) in the movie but you can overlook it if you want.Acting wise i liked the part of Matthew McConaughey & Kyle Chandler.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 2 Guns - 5/10
> 
> Don Jon - 6/10 seriously funny and wtf movie. Very adult. Use discretion.
> 
> It has Kayden Kross and Tori Black.



Out of all porn actresses, i find KK to be the only star who doesn't seems to be one. Just too good.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2014)

^^ There's lots of others   Anyway,

The Dark Half (1993) - IMDb - A writer's fictional alter-ego wants to take over his life...at any price.  [



Spoiler



actually a man created by the author's imagination !!


 ] 6.5/10

The Sentinel (1977) - IMDb - nice suspense horror movie. 6 / 10.

Shivers (1975) - IMDb - Survival from sci fi project made sex crazed zombies. 6.5 / 10.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ There's lots of others   Anyway,
> 
> The Dark Half (1993) - IMDb - A writer's fictional alter-ego wants to take over his life...at any price.  [
> 
> ...



Alan Wake ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Out of all porn actresses, i find KK to be the only star who doesn't seems to be one. Just too good.



Same here... She is just beautiful like no other!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ There's lots of others



But none like her.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

*The secret life of Walter Mitty - 7/10* really a good movie...a good watch.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 17, 2014)

Watched Gravity (2013)  7/10


----------



## quan chi (Mar 17, 2014)

Best scene in the ocean's series.
[YOUTUBE]L09QhrUbjuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 18, 2014)

Unforgiven  - 8/10  Great movie it is.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 18, 2014)

*Wall-E*


----------



## suyash_123 (Mar 18, 2014)

HI all Digitians above!

Thanks you all , because of you i really watched some great movies like below , which i whould have skipped.. 
Keep posting good movies  and there reviews!

1. Mary and max. 
2. Turbo 
3. Top Secret
4. Airplane
5. A Fish called Wanda
6. The Fall (2006)
7. Shame 

Please share More good movies of past days (not latest) , which deserves a WATCH !! 

(P.s.: We NEED to do something to Separate out latest movies and Past old Movies that are great to watch  like [shadi ke side effects , Highway , Thor : The Dark World ,12 Years a Slave] separate from above  .................... Just my thought - i need to search lots of pages to find such movies. )


----------



## srkmish (Mar 18, 2014)

i watched anchorman 1 again yesterday. what a laugh riot the movie is. its one of those movies where the silliness makes u laugh out loud. will be watching anchorman 2 today


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> i watched anchorman 1 again yesterday. what a laugh riot the movie is. its one of those movies where the silliness makes u laugh out loud. will be watching anchorman 2 today



I was planning on watching Anchorman 1 tonight, but for some reason, the file showing its corrupted.. i'll be watching J.Edgar tonight. will watch Anchorman 1 & 2 tomorow.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2014)

Guys can I have some suggestions on some horror movies from Asia? 
I remember there were couple of movies that were remade in US. But I heard the originals were better.
Will appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2014)

~snip~


----------



## icebags (Mar 18, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I have some suggestions on some horror movies from Asia?
> I remember there were couple of movies that were remade in US. But I heard the originals were better.
> Will appreciate it.
> Thanks.


u mean this ? clicky clicky.

*horrormoviefun.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/jiangshi.gif


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2014)

*300 Rise Of An Empire* 8/10

stupid multiplex guys removed the scene between Artemisia and Themistokles in the 'A' rated movie. 

WTF!! 'A' rated means people already know about these stuff. why do useless censoring? 

had to watch the cut scene online.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol, you went to a theatre to watch a movie and you thought that, that scene won't be cut :O


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

The Town (2010) - IMDb - nice action movie worth a watch. 6/10.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *300 Rise Of An Empire* 8/10
> 
> stupid multiplex guys removed the scene between Artemisia and Themistokles in the 'A' rated movie.
> 
> ...



Of course, they were gonna cut the scene..
I remember a similar situation where i was very frustrated because the PVR guys cut a LOT of scenes from Wolf of the Wall street


----------



## suyash_123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Highway - hindi movie .. 7.5 /10 

very sensitive issue highlighted but movie was extended a lot  and exhaustive  and wind up in END.

sensitive issue :


Spoiler



Child harassment / women abusements and suppression of their voices *Inside FAMILY*  , heavy restrictions on women .....




randeep hooda acting was good , aliaa bhat also done good acting , but still got some bits of immaturity !  but she tried really good enough , she has long way to go still ...


cinematography was good , highway , mountains, landscape was really good . esp. the one where aaila sit near roads on grass and vehicles behind move on ...

Although movie have lots of faults in it but its better then any other stupid bolly flicks !! jai ho/ rowdy rathode  showed  very very over hyped harassment shown on  victims !


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 20, 2014)

American Psycho - 8/10.  Great movie, Christian Bale's acting is awesome, the movie had me hooked on from start to the end.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 20, 2014)

I am sorry I couldn't resist myself from posting it. I loved the movie wall-e especially due to this. 
I just love this character.. 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]HyboGcBfKLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 21, 2014)

*Frozen (2013) - 8/10*


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2014)

*Queen 6/10*
A one time watch I would say. Was wondering what the hype about the movie was with even actors like Aamir Khan recommending.
Acting was good from Kangna Ranaut. Looked very natural to me. Her friends in the movie were also good.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 21, 2014)

*300 : Rise of an empire - 8/10 !! MUST WATCH.*

Impressive Movie.  Loved the 3D Visual Effects & the story was Good enough. Soundtracks were one of the best points of the movie. I really liked their way of Narration
Eva Green was good in her role of an antagonist. & also, i was impressed by the fact that the story was a prequel, a sequel & as well as a sidequel.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 21, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> American Psycho - 8/10.  Great movie, Christian Bale's acting is awesome, the movie had me hooked on from start to the end.



That is a perfect example of how to create a great thriller movie. Amazing movie

One of the defining scenes of the movie was. Bale was hanging out with his friends and they are chatting. Bale says "You know, the famous serial killer Ed gein once said - When i see  a beautiful girl, one part of me wants to date her, take her out on a beautiful dinner etc and the other part of me thinks How her head would look like on a stick". And then Bale bursts out laughing. All his friends are a bit unnerved by this and can manage only a wry smile. I think any psychologist here would have thought something is seriously wrong with this guy.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 21, 2014)

Watched* Free to Play (2014) - IMDb 8/10* , pretty good documentary on the Dota 2 Gaming community or the gaming community in general .


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2014)

tag for 'mention'?! whoa!

*American Psycho 6.5/10*

Was in my list for a long time. Found many here seeing this recently, thought of giving it a try.

Apart from Bale's acting I found the movie not that good. 

Why that ending? Was the story going out of hand to land in a civil society? Did the directors had to show positive outlook to the events that the whole movie and its impact is reduced to that?!

*The Bag Man 5/10 +.5 for the action*

Seems good till the very end, but when you sit to summarize what you just saw, you would baffled that nothing you saw make any sense
And then you would hate this movie.


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2014)

Need for Speed (2014) - IMDb to watch or not to watch ?


----------



## .jRay. (Mar 22, 2014)

icebags said:


> Need for Speed (2014) - IMDb to watch or not to watch ?



Go for it


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 22, 2014)

i think it will be an avg. movie but im an aaron paul and NFS  so its must watch for me


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2014)

the trailer didnt look as much fun and imdb reviews saying theres not much to watch apart from cars.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2014)

*Fozen 6/10*

A beautifully done animation movie but lacks a good storyline. 
Deserves the Oscar for best animated movie for sure.


----------



## icebags (Mar 22, 2014)

^ how could a 6/10 movie deserve oscar ?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

Just watched the movie 'Rush' - 7.5/10... and I wished I had watched it in the theater... simply awesome movie


----------



## srkmish (Mar 22, 2014)

13 Sins. Very nice thriller. I am sometimes surprised by these low budget films as to how well they are done. 7/10

13 Sins (2014) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can I have some suggestions on some horror movies from Asia?
> I remember there were couple of movies that were remade in US. But I heard the originals were better.
> Will appreciate it.
> Thanks.


Guys?


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2014)

Ju-on and ringu?

- - - Updated - - -

and this *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Water_(2002_film) ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Just watched the movie 'Rush' - 7.5/10... and I wished I had watched it in the theater... simply awesome movie


Awesome and 7.5 doesn't really go together dude 
It deserves an 8 at least.
Just my 2 cents though.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> ^ how could a 6/10 movie deserve oscar ?


He said deserves an Oscar as best 'animated' movie. I am not into animated movie at all, so can't say for sure, but maybe he meant the story and everything else were dumb 
Example : Gravity. Do you think it deserves 7 Oscars? I certainly don't. One or two should have been enough for those computer tiki-taka to give it a 'reality like' feeling.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Fozen 6/10*
> 
> A beautifully done animation movie but lacks a good storyline.
> Deserves the Oscar for best animated movie for sure.



If thats the case, most anime movies from Studio Ghibli and One Piece movies deserve an oscar each.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



suicide circle


----------



## moniker (Mar 23, 2014)

Got reminded of premium rush after seeing so many posts of movies related to car racing. The protagonist is a bicycle rider/messenger. It's the only movie I have seen related to bicycle riding. I watched it without any expectations, was pleasantly surprising. 7/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ how could a 6/10 movie deserve oscar ?


This answered by this


whatthefrak said:


> He said deserves an Oscar as best 'animated' movie. I am not into animated movie at all, so can't say for sure, but maybe he meant the story and everything else were dumb
> Example : Gravity. Do you think it deserves 7 Oscars? I certainly don't. One or two should have been enough for those computer tiki-taka to give it a 'reality like' feeling.





SaiyanGoku said:


> If thats the case, most anime movies from Studio Ghibli and One Piece movies deserve an oscar each.


Though they have beautiful stories, the animation still lacks reality. They are very close to hand-drwan era of animation. 
From the POV of animation skills any PIXAR movie or disney movie of past 10 years would score better than Studio Ghibli for me.


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Though they have beautiful stories, the animation still lacks reality. They are very close to hand-drwan era of animation.
> From the POV of animation skills any PIXAR movie or disney movie of past 10 years would score better than Studio Ghibli for me.



Attention to details is just so much in Ghibli movies.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?


maybe this should help
10 Fantastic Asian Horror Films You Must See Before You Die


----------



## quan chi (Mar 23, 2014)

Sanjay leela bhansali made ram-leela just to make the ending of *Ishqzaade* better! Hmmm...Ishqzaade is neither a "must watch" nor a "must not watch" but better than ram-leela except for the climax.


----------



## icebags (Mar 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys?



Ôdishon (1999) - IMDb
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0105857/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt2771800/

*www.tofugu.com/2011/10/24/top-10-japanese-horror-films/


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2014)

I've rated *Highway* *8/10* which seems today should have been 7.5 but Queen is a sure shot *8.5/10*

A must watch for all movie viewers. The kind of detailing this movie has and the marvelous performance of Kangna are not to be missed.

Not gonna write full review though.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Queen : 7.5/10*.. Strong Performance by Kangna Ranaut.. Cinematography was also good.. One of the better Bollywood movies i've seen in the recent times.. 

*J.Edgar : 6/10* . Story-wise, it was good in the first half, but started dragging in the 2nd half..DiCaprio once again delivers a Excellent Performance.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Queen is a sure shot *8.5/10*
> 
> A must watch for all movie viewers. The kind of detailing this movie has and the marvelous performance of Kangna are not to be missed.
> 
> Not gonna write full review though.



I thought things happened too fast in Queen. And there was no awesome feeling about the turning point as was the last race in Udaan.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hitch* 8.5/10

Bollywood ripped this movie off and made Partner


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

Can anyone suggest me a good movie on World war 1 & 2?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Can anyone suggest me a good movie on World war 1 & 2?



World War 2 - Saving Private Ryan , Schindler's List (It is a drama though not action)

Stalingrad (2013) is a very good vfx movie based on the ww2 battle of stalingrad , it is not a very good movie but a good vfx action movie , the amount of set-extension done was just superb . It is not in English though .


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 24, 2014)

Add following movies to the list.
The Great Escape 
Guns of Navarone
Where Eagles Dare


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 24, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Okay thanks!



You're welcome


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> You're welcome



  My pleasure


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Can anyone suggest me a good movie on World war 1 & 2?


Don't know about WW1, but *Apocalypse of Hitler* was one of the thrilling documentary I have ever seen about WW2. It's not a movie anyway 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt2094220/ Highly underrated imho


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Can anyone suggest me a good movie on World war 1 & 2?


Depends on you which type you prefer.(There are many you can search and take your pick.)
For example
for thrill,suspense & action "enemy at the gates". Some awesome sniping action in this movie.
from IMDB


> A Russian sniper and a German sniper play a game of cat-and-mouse during the Battle of Stalingrad.



& all the movies mentioned by others.


----------



## icebags (Mar 25, 2014)

that cat n mouse game was amazing, forgot when i saw it, but still remember the scenes. 

anyways, can suggest some older war movies like "all quiet in western front" ? 

also, there was a translated novel i read when was in school, it was about some soldier who got wounded in battle, then was returned to his home to be with family for last of his days, and in the train he met a lady who took him as her husband and cared for him for the rest of his life. after his death when she was asked what she will be doing now, her answer was shes gonna find some other solder who is counting his last days......
i dont remember the exact details, neither the name of the novel, but can anyone help me remember the name of the novel ?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

^remember the roses?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw the *American Pschyo* Last night..But i couldn't undertand the logic at the end ( last 30 mins )..can someone enlighten me or post a link of a site where the plot is described in detail ??

Top notch Acting by Christian Bale though.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 25, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I saw the *American Pschyo* Last night..But i couldn't undertand the logic at the end ( last 30 mins )..can someone enlighten me or post a link of a site where the plot is described in detail ??
> 
> Top notch Acting by Christian Bale though.




It is not that difficult to understand.


Spoiler



Patrick Bateman was mentally unstable and had trouble separating reality from his fantasies.



Here are few links

The Film Connoisseur: American Psycho Film and Book Analysis
*movies.stackexchange.com/questions/10581/what-happened-to-the-bodies-in-american-psycho
the ending of american psycho? : movies
American Psycho Ending (Spoilers within)
Theory on American Psycho's ending by Filmcrave


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> It is not that difficult to understand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Thanks for the links bro. 


Spoiler



so, i was somewhat correct in my interpretation..I had these 2 theories that either : 
1. The murders were real & when he confessed, the society ignores him
OR
2. Bateman imagines everything.

After reading some of the links & FAQs in the imdb site, apparently, the director wanted to keep the ending ambiguous.( which they partially managed to do ).
But, after seeing the last part again, i am more inclined towards the 2nd Conclusion.


Did i get it or am i still missing something ??


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2014)

icebags said:


> that cat n mouse game was amazing, forgot when i saw it, but still remember the scenes.


Yep & also this scene from saving private ryan is the best!
[YOUTUBE]xxElnjaWiQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 25, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Thanks for the links bro.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No. It is correct.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 25, 2014)

Snowpiercer. Wow! . The best english movie i have watched this year . 9/10

Its a movie which deserves to be watched in High Def only. Dont settle for the low file size. Tilda Swinton is hilarious in this . She plays the eccentric characters to perfection. Chris Evans and the Korean gal also are very good.

Snowpiercer (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 25, 2014)

Even though it has actors from hollywood, it is not English movie.

From Wikipedia


> Snowpiercer (Korean: 설국열차; hanja: 雪國列車; RR: Seolgugyeolcha) is a South Korean science fiction action film based on the French graphic novel Le Transperceneige by Jacques Lob & Benjamin Legrand and Jean-Marc Rochette


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2014)

The Seventh Sign (1988) - IMDb - how far you can sacrifice to save the world ! 7/10.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 26, 2014)

if you guys liked American Psycho, you can also check this one out  : *Mulholland Drive   9.5/10*


----------



## digitfan (Mar 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Hitch* 8.5/10
> 
> Bollywood ripped this movie off and made Partner



You understand garbage or trash. bollywood movie partner is a new synonym for that. It can be compared to those stinking municipality trucks clearing the garbage of your area. Even they are better than the movie because they are atleast clearing the garbage.

Over the top OVERACTING, Stupid fillers, Unwanted irritating scenes, class less dialogues, worst editing,directing etc etc... the makers of hitch will be ashamed if they see this movie. Worst copy.

Only suresh menon and 2-3 scenes (from the whole 2.5 hrs) garbage is worth seeing apart from that its a torture to the sane minds.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2014)

Watched *No Country for Old Men (2007) 9.5/10* This is an Epic Masterpiece ...


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^remember the roses?


thanks, i will look into it, but stories dont seem to match.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Watched *No Country for Old Men (2007) 9.5/10* This is an Epic Masterpiece ...


It is. Javier Bardem is a legend.

Finally got time and saw "*12 Years a Slave*" : Now I can't say this movie blew my mind, or this was epic, or something like that as many others have said, it was a very very good movie, Mr.Ejiofor did a very good job, and people will remember him as 'the slave' for sure, but I am not sure for how long. Don't know but haven't seen him doing a really heavy role like this!
Besides, some scenes I found really difficult to watch, last time I felt like this was in Passion of Christ. And the sex scenes could have been avoided / moderated, I played it on my TV with my parents watching, well ...  (I blame the society including my parents, rather than the movie though, still especially the first scene could have been avoided)
Also the accent sometimes was really difficult to understand! I don't get get American accent well anyway, but this one was typical!
Overall a really nice film, with very good acting, and camera angles, deserves a Oscar, but that's about it.

7.5 / 10 (Sorry can't put it under 8 series )

PS : On 22 minute the guy at the extreme right of the screen reminded me of Irish of BF4. Anyone?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2014)

*Ankhon Dekhi 8/10*

What nice little gem of a movie.

Movie lovers, if you love watching good movies this is one movie you should not miss.
>Brilliant acting by Sanjay Mishra (and his on-screen wife)
>A bit weird concept told in a very sweet way
>Near perfect production design. Its the best I've seen in a movie till date. Sets are an integral part of this movie. 
>Add complementing cinematography by Rafey Mehmood

This movie may not stay long in cinemas, so catch it in its full glory in big screen. You would love it for sure.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 28, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Ankhon Dekhi 8/10*
> 
> What nice little gem of a movie.
> 
> ...



@ rhitwick, maybe you can tell add little bit about the movie story. Even I was interested in watching this.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Need for Speed : 5.5/10...* maybe a 1 time watch.
Plot wise, the movie was Average.. Not really much of a plot. :/
But, the main USP of the movie( as expected ) was the Super-Cars. It was a terrific sight to watch those magnificent beasts in motion.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

^ am goin for it tomorrow.

Shiva


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick, maybe you can tell add little bit about the movie story. Even I was interested in watching this.


here...


			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> Ankhon Dekhi centers around Raje Bauji, played by Sanjay Mishra who, after a dramatic incident, decides that he will only believe what he sees with his eyes


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *Need for Speed : 5.5/10...* maybe a 1 time watch.
> Plot wise, the movie was Average.. Not really much of a plot. :/
> But, the main USP of the movie( as expected ) was the Super-Cars. It was a terrific sight to watch those magnificent beasts in motion.



another USP is people who've played the game .. they will definitely watch the movie once for sure.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2014)

topgear said:


> another USP is people who've played the game .. they will definitely watch the movie once for sure.



Hell yeah. Just for the sake of fanboism but we will.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Ankhon Dekhi 8/10*
> 
> What nice little gem of a movie.
> 
> ...



It's kind of strange movie. Like going back in time.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 29, 2014)

*Jaani Dushman: Ek Anokhi Kahani*

WTF! How the hell I ( or those who had seen this movie)forgot about this masterpiece! I think this movie has all the potential to stand one step below Gunda.
gunda fans haven't you guys seen this movie? 
Here is a review from one IMDB user. 



Spoiler



This movie deserves the 10 I'm giving it.

But it's not the 10 that you'd give to movies like 'The Godfather' or 'Goodfellas' or 'Psycho'. This is the kind of 10 you give to a movie which just makes you laugh,over and over again! It's the most horribly written and directed movie, yet it doesn't fail to entertain. It has the most amateur effects, yet you enjoy every moment! I saw this movie today on TV, and I didn't want to move away! Read the following dialogue to know why!

(Whole college is standing around Manisha,who has just undergone a rape attempt and the guys who attempted the rape are asking for forgiveness)

Bad Guy 1: Please forgive us! 

Bad guy 2: Yes,we won't do it again. 

(No response from Manisha) 

Akshay: Come on,forgive them! 

Manisha: I don't know... 

Akshay: You are a beautiful woman, and even dead men can get aroused by you! And these are living young males! Don't blame them!

Pancholi: Yeah Manisha.. 

Manisha(To Suniel): What if they tried to rape your girlfriend??? 

Suniel: I'd break their hands,legs and kill them.But anyways,just forgive them..

Akshay: Yeah if you don't forgive them then it will be as though you are too arrogant about your beauty!

Now that is a true masterpiece of a dialogue! This movie never fails to entertain, mainly because there are so many goofs and unrealistic situations! The bad guy (Munish) can do basically anything..He can blow a sandstorm from his mouth, or he can get a motorcycle from his backside and just as easily make it disappear again. 
Every actor takes turns to speak..One line from Akshay,then from Suniel, then from Arshad, then Aftab, then Nigam. It's the main rule followed by the director, so that equal screen time is given to each guy. And then there's the all powerful pendant, which can cause even a speeding car to go right through you without you being harmed! All these things make it an enjoyable movie, and I can watch it over and over again. I think this movie can go into the comedy hall of fame if there is one..

The only problem is that it wasn't trying to be funny.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Jaani Dushman: Ek Anokhi Kahani*



I just watched* "Birdemic: Shock and Terror"*, its on Youtube.  This movie makes Jaani Dushman & its special effects look good actually.  Don't know how this movie got made or if they decided to make a bad movie. 

I guess people should still see it to see what one of the worst movies ever made is like.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 30, 2014)

The Silence of the Lambs............its overrated.....


----------



## srkmish (Mar 30, 2014)

gunda is one of the best films over. i love it


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> I thought things happened too fast in Queen. And there was no awesome feeling about the turning point as was the last race in Udaan.



Me too, agree with you.
Climax of Udaan is really cool whereas queen was predictable at the end.
But overall best of 2014 till now from bollywood...

(Now w8ing for Hirani's Pk,Bombay Velvet - anurag kashyap, HawaHawa i- amol gupte)

Queen is gonna be turning point in kangana's career. (7.5+1 for songs out of 10)

(lets see if she keeps her momentum in Revolver Rani I guess her next flick....)

Even though direction is amazing i feel the screenplay cud have been better...
I loved the scene where Kangana starts to run away from Eiffel Tower in 1st half..
.....
btw Lisa Haydon is Hottttttt....

-sk

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> gunda is one of the best films over. i love it



Dude u wont believe we saw that film in our hostel (DVD plyer hiding 4m Rector) 
few years back with almost 50 guys....imagine this..lots of laughs....
brings back some gud old memories....


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2014)

Watched "Ankho Dekhi" - 7/10 definitely a good watch...thanks to whoever recommended it.

Also watched "Queen" -7/10 best part was Kangana's innocence and she has acted well...something different from her psychotic roles and songs are nice too


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2014)

*Out of the Furnace* : Now I don't understand what's there to dislike in this movie! Not everything has to be a Prisoner like thingy, predictable or whatever, I really loved this flick. Brilliant acting by Bale, it was expected from him anyway, Woody Harrelson was great, even C.Affleck too. Plot was average, but well. I am glad that I have seen some straight forward movie with fantastic acting, where no 'computer' nonsense was put in that much sense 
Definitely a 7.5 / 10


----------



## quan chi (Mar 31, 2014)

*Omkara*
Its an overrated movie, however it can be watched atleast once.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 1, 2014)

A bunch of good movies I've watched recently.
The Sting (1973) - IMDb  - 8/10 
Der Untergang (2004) - IMDb  - 8/10
Crash (2004) - IMDb  - 7.8/10


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2014)

^^ none of the above links are working ! The crash is from 1996 or 2004 ? Going to watch the sting [ 1973 ] ? Souns like good old movie.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ none of the above links are working ! The crash is from 1996 or 2004 ? Going to watch the sting [ 1973 ] ? Souns like good old movie.


Fixed. Trying to edit those links gave me nightmares. Something is bugged.


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

I heard that Canon is running a TV commercial. I was trying to find that one yesterday and came across Canon Korea ad. 
Wow!!! It's been a loooong time since I heard Korean. Just that few seconds ad made me to want to watch a Korean movie. Any recent good Korean movies guys? Some thing happy...

Note: No HORROR, GORE films.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2014)

nac said:


> I heard that Canon is running a TV commercial. I was trying to find that one yesterday and came across Canon Korea ad.
> Wow!!! It's been a loooong time since I heard Korean. Just that few seconds ad made me to want to watch a Korean movie. Any recent good Korean movies guys? Some thing happy...
> 
> Note: No HORROR, GORE films.



A Millionaire's Love


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> A Millionaire's *First* Love



Fixed it!


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2014)

Waiting for second love.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 1, 2014)

Philips and the Monkey Pen - 9/10

Philips and the Monkey Pen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2014)

nac said:


> I heard that Canon is running a TV commercial. I was trying to find that one yesterday and came across Canon Korea ad.
> Wow!!! It's been a loooong time since I heard Korean. Just that few seconds ad made me to want to watch a Korean movie. Any recent good Korean movies guys? Some thing happy...
> 
> Note: No HORROR, GORE films.


Found this site

List of best Korean movies


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 1, 2014)

*Thor : The Dark World* - 7/10


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2014)

*He was a quiet man* -9/10


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 1, 2014)

The Fugitive - 8.5/10


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

Zang, Thank you. I have seen that movie
Rhitwick, Thanks for the link. Thats a pretty big list of movies.


----------



## 10 numberi (Apr 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *He was a quiet man* -9/10



really? who was it?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> really? who was it?



A quiet man .


----------



## 10 numberi (Apr 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> A quiet man .



I read that too. I want to know who was that quiet man & why? Was he dumb?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> I read that too. I want to know who was that quiet man & why? Was he dumb?



Learn to use the internet ... He Was a Quiet Man (2007) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2014)

*Bad Grandpa - 6.5/10*
hilarious LOL movie


----------



## quan chi (Apr 3, 2014)

*Shooter (2007)*
If you like sniper movies. Though not as good as enemy at the gates, but does the job well.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 3, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Thor : The Dark World* - 7/10



I would give it a 8. 

Need for Speed 6/10

Shiva


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 3, 2014)

*Hobbit:The Desolation Of Smaug* 7/10


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I would give it a 8.
> 
> Need for Speed 6/10
> 
> Shiva



You didn't give rating for *Shiva* movie?
That was one hell of movie by RGV.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2014)

*The Call* - 9/10

It's already done.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2014)

Winter Soldier Anyone ? I cant watch it until next saturday .... DAMN


----------



## kunalht (Apr 4, 2014)

* Saving Private Ryan * - 9/10 .


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Winter Soldier Anyone ? I cant watch it until next saturday .... DAMN



Just saw ign review and I was like wtf


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> Just saw ign review and I was like wtf



I knew it will be good , just after watching the tone of the first trailer and the reviews confirm it ... Now the waiting game starts !


----------



## quan chi (Apr 4, 2014)

*The last of the mohicans.*
Good movie indeed.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 4, 2014)

*Noah* - 85/100


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 4, 2014)

Inception : 8.5/10

A great movie. A change from the usual mindless movies ( hindi, tamil ) in which the same story is repeated over and over again. A must watch movie if u already havent watched it yet.

Shiva


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Inception : 8.5/10
> 
> A great movie. A change from the usual mindless movies ( hindi, tamil ) in which the same story is repeated over and over again. A must watch movie if u already havent watched it yet.
> 
> Shiva


That's the only movie which I have watched more than ten times, each time to see additional details, to figure out what actually happened. Nolan always does that, never leaves anyone a clear cut picture, that's his genius.

Hope you have watched Shutter Island.


----------



## justgothere (Apr 4, 2014)

12 years a slave ...  7/10


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2014)

Winter Soldier Captain America - 8/10

Very good movie indeed, go see it.


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> Winter Soldier Captain America - 8/10
> 
> Very good movie indeed, go see it.



"Very good movie" that's it?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> Winter Soldier Captain America - 8/10
> 
> Very good movie indeed, go see it.



Lol , you just named the two characters of the movie   , Its Captain america : The Winter soldier , Oh and did you see the post credit scenes ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2014)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BhQDLLwCcAAR5j7.jpg:large


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BhQDLLwCcAAR5j7.jpg:large



and Avengers is "Angaarey Bane Sholay" and Iron Man 3 is "Fauladi Rakshak" , forgot what Thor 2 was


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2014)

^^will be a comedy riot.


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Lol , you just named the two characters of the movie   , Its Captain america : The Winter soldier , Oh and did you see the post credit scenes ?



yes, octopus got a king and a queen. next episode of captain america has just got a plot exciting...... 



Faun said:


> ^^will be a comedy riot.



cap's series isn't a comedy line, thats iron man's and till some extent thor's .

cap one got a bit mysterious and a little dark theme. hulk's one got agony, and avengers is comedy chaos.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> yes, octopus got a king and a queen. next episode of captain america has just got a plot exciting......



I dont know what you are talking about , but the 1st post credit scene showed :


Spoiler



Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch using their powers , they will be the new adition to the Avengers team in Age of ultron



The 2nd scene was :


Spoiler



Winter Soldier reading his true name Bucky Barnes , setting up events for Cap3 .


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont know what you are talking about , but the 1st post credit scene showed :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yes, was referring them, thought it was for CA next installment.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2014)

*In the heat of the night 8.5/10*

After a long time saw a really good movie. 
This excels in every department story, acting (kudos to Rod Steiger in the role of Gillespie), direction and what not!

Can't help but mention an incident that proves the eye to detail for this movie


Spoiler



In one scene Tibbs is attacked by four goons. All of them are coming from different corner of the room(the room is an warehouse). One guy lifts a chain and starts shaking it, one guy finds a iron rod and suddenly hits drum. Camera immediately shifts to the earlier goon who held the chain. We see him getting startled by the sudden noise. This one scene proves how much details the director kept an eye on. 
Why I'm too fussy of the scene? 
The goons, in the scene, chases Tibbs and enter a random warehouse. None are aware of the surroundings, everyone picks up whatever they find on the way. Also making sounds was never in part of their plan so a sudden noise is sure to startle them.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2014)

icebags said:


> yes, was referring them, thought it was for CA next installment.



and by Octopus do you mean 



Spoiler



HYDRA ?


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2014)

u're right.



Spoiler


----------



## nac (Apr 6, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> A change from the usual mindless movies ( hindi, tamil ) in which the same story is repeated over and over again


Thegidi and Cuckoo aren't mindless, I believe.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 7, 2014)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011)  - 7/10*


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 7, 2014)

*The Past (2013)* - A slow movie focussing on human relationship to be enjoyed preferably in solitude.

*8 / 10*

Le passé (2013) - IMDb


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 7/10*


Which one?


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

Angels & Demons (2009) - IMDb - great thriller movie and you won'y get a hint who is the actual villain till the ending  The atmosphere of suspense it creates is simply superb and don't forget Tom Hanks's excellent performance. 8/10.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Which one?



The David Fincher one from 2011


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 7, 2014)

*Open Grave* - 8/10


----------



## Neuron (Apr 7, 2014)

Intouchables (2011) - IMDb .Must watch. Had plenty of laughs and smiles.
El espinazo del diablo (2001) - IMDb. (The devil's backbone) If you like mild horror films you'll love this.
Serenity (2005) - IMDb. A brilliant sci-fi movie i didn't even know existed for such a long time.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2014)

*Captain America : Winter Solider*  ...... wow what a punch. For me this was the best avenger movie after the avengers and Iron Man 1.  The plot was good, action choreography was impeccable. Reference to other avengers was a nice touch. Nick Fury escape sequence gave me goose bumps.... it was so damm exciting ......... I only felt the climax action sequence was a tad toned down as compared to the rest of the movie. Over all I was glued to the seat the entire movie (even though it was a bit longer than the usual Hollywood stuff)............*7/10* for this one.

Waiting for *The amazing spider man - 2*...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2014)

sam9s said:


> *Captain America : Winter Solider*  ...... wow what a punch. For me this was the best avenger movie after the avengers and Iron Man 1.  The plot was good, action choreography was impeccable. Reference to other avengers was a nice touch. Nick Fury escape sequence gave me goose bumps.... it was so damm exciting ......... I only felt the climax action sequence was a tad toned down as compared to the rest of the movie. Over all I was glued to the seat the entire movie (even though it was a bit longer than the usual Hollywood stuff)............*7/10* for this one.
> 
> Waiting for *The amazing spider man - 2*...




Woah !! Where are the 6.9s  ??


----------



## sam9s (Apr 8, 2014)

It's 6.8ss actually . But this one was better. Giving 7 means something when I rate and people notice.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 8, 2014)

New Darren Aronofsky movie Noah has opened up with insanely bad reviews!


----------



## a_medico (Apr 8, 2014)

sam9s said:


> *7/10* for this one.



Hard to believe your ratings without the decimals. Should have been atleast 7.00005


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2014)

*Captain America - The Winter Soldier - 7.5/10* Awesome action, good story, superb dialogues especially of Black Widow ...good background score...felt like now Captain America has finally taken the position to give orders...a must watch.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 8, 2014)

*Captain America: The Winter soldier*(3D)

I don't know if I will write a review. However I will put some of my views.

1.Please as usual avoid 3D its not good at all.(I was not the one who opted for 3D). Watch the amazing spider man 2 in 3d (if you want to ).In the preview it looked awesome in 3D.

2. Overall this movie is not much different from *The first avenger*. If you hated the first movie you may end up hating it too.

3. Good story,action & drama.

4. If you have not seen the first movie & still interested in this one then better see the first avenger first. Otherwise you wont get some parts.

5. Definitely better than *not so good Ironman 3*. 

As usual watch it till the end. They show two after credit scenes the last one can be missed but the second last one is good.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2014)

LoL the Hail Hydra line has become a meme now , in less than 24 hrs after Cap2's US release it got over 2200 tweets . 


HAIL HYDRA !!!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 8, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Hard to believe your ratings without the decimals. Should have been atleast 7.00005



Errrrrrr it is bit of over done. It is always been 6,6.3,6.5,6.8,7.     Or similar.  Check any movie right from begining.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cap America 2 TWS - 9/10
The best phase 2 movie yet. Also loved the after credit scene. Everything from plot to actors were excellent..Was tempted to rate it more but thanks to Imax Adlabs who had to add subtitles like an a$$ during the movie which was a serious distraction. Is this a regular thing now to add subtitles in freaking theatres?PLEASE STOP!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2014)

The Book theif-8/10
A must watch guys do watch it


----------



## icebags (Apr 8, 2014)

i hope they make a black widow movie ..... something like a spy story of trust betrayal and vengeance. she has already hinted that she got a tale to tell, and i made up the perfect name of the movie..... *curse of the black widow*.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2014)

icebags said:


> i hope they make a black widow movie ..... something like a spy story of trust betrayal and vengeance. she has already hinted that she got a tale to tell, and i made up the perfect name of the movie..... *curse of the black widow*.



Or* The Red in the Ledger* .


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] can you review this movie w.r.t violence?
Seuseung-ui eunhye (2006) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (Apr 8, 2014)

*Bombay talkies*
I was going to put it in must not thread. Maybe I was expecting a bit more. 100 years of indian cinema. Is it not fair to keep your expectations high?Anyways amazingly karan johar's segment was the best amongst the others.(A certain scene was not necessary but he forced it for.... well you can understand....). Dibakar banerjee was okay.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 9, 2014)

*Captain America:The Winter Soldier 8/10*


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] can you review this movie w.r.t violence?
> Seuseung-ui eunhye (2006) - IMDb



Seen that movie. Ok.


----------



## harsh1387 (Apr 9, 2014)

Captain America - The Winter Soldier
Simply loved it. Guess its the best one after Avengers. Not a single dull moment. Good story line and awesome action scenes. Honestly, first one was so meh i had low hopes from this one and was pleasantly surprised. Must watch.
3d was a waste as this was more of a 2d. 

Any link to see post credit scene as I was in a hurry so missed it?


----------



## a_medico (Apr 9, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Was tempted to rate it more but thanks to Imax Adlabs who had to add subtitles like an a$$ during the movie which was a serious distraction. Is this a regular thing now to add subtitles in freaking theatres?PLEASE STOP!!



Are they now! Wow...i always wanted to watch english movies with subtitles on big screen in cinema! Cant comprehend few words, though the situation now is a bit better than earlier, when I could comprehend only fight and xxx scenes in a hollywood movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 9, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> Captain America - The Winter Soldier
> Simply loved it. Guess its the best one after Avengers. Not a single dull moment. Good story line and awesome action scenes. Honestly, first one was so meh i had low hopes from this one and was pleasantly surprised. Must watch.
> 3d was a waste as this was more of a 2d.
> 
> Any link to see post credit scene as I was in a hurry so missed it?



It is being removed by youtube ... there were around 5 version uploaded , will post it if I find them again .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 9, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Are they now! Wow...i always wanted to watch english movies with subtitles on big screen in cinema! Cant comprehend few words, though the situation now is a bit better than earlier, when I could comprehend only fight and xxx scenes in a hollywood movie.



Well, my point of distraction is that instead of watching the movie, you end up reading the subtitles..Also subtitles sometimes go way ahead of the delivery of dialogues by actors...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 9, 2014)

harsh1387 said:


> Honestly, *first one was so meh* i had low hopes from this one and was pleasantly surprised. Must watch.


No offence. Can you please elaborate what was so meh about that?


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 9, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Cap America 2 TWS - 9/10
> The best phase 2 movie yet. Also loved the after credit scene. Everything from plot to actors were excellent..Was tempted to rate it more but thanks to Imax Adlabs who had to add subtitles like an a$$ during the movie which was a serious distraction. Is this a regular thing now to add subtitles in freaking theatres?PLEASE STOP!!



Dude, just think of deaf people. Are they not allowed to enjoy a movie?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2014)

Subtitles in theaters? No offence to deaf people, but I don't want that!
Hoping the trend doesn't catch up in Delhi!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2014)

Subs in theater? I would love that!


----------



## moniker (Apr 9, 2014)

I've gotten used to watching movies with subs on my laptop. So much so that I have trained myself to concentrate on what's happening on the screen and take a slight peek at the subs only at that moment someone speaks something that I couldn't catch!  So having subs in the cinema wouldn't bother me.

Even if the accents are crystal clear, the one thing I never pick up are the names. What the characters call each other, I'm able to understand only through the subs.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 10, 2014)

Exactly ...... mutual feeling .....though my training was not laptop rather TV series specially British that I had to watch with subs ......so personally if there are subs in the halls I am ok with it unless they are not too big and dont take most of the bottom screen ....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

Captain America:The Winter Soldier 8.5/10


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Well, my point of distraction is that instead of watching the movie, you end up reading the subtitles..Also subtitles sometimes go way ahead of the delivery of dialogues by actors...



In that case you'll have to learn Korean to understand Korean movies! And then Japanese.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I have never had any problem understanding pathetic American accent in US, and anyone understands lovely British accent, so didn't have any problem in UK either, but while watching movies, I can never understand 100% dialogues without subtitle. So it's a must for me. I have some friends who keep saying how the frak do I tolerate subtitles, well, I don't reply to them, but when I go to my friend's home or in a theatre to watch a movie, and miss a word or two, and ask that same subtitle hating friend about what's I just missed, the reply always comes like....umm....umm...ummm....

Also subtitles never distract me, as I only look at it when I don't understand a word, other times, which is mostly, why would I bother! 

If I don't get all the words of a movie (by all of them I mean ALL OF THEM), I simply don't watch it, and without subtitle that's not possible for me. Now if it were Chennai Express or Dhoom 3, I am okay with muted audio too 

This comment was meant for my half Indi-half British subtitle hater friends


----------



## icebags (Apr 10, 2014)

subs at theater is distraction, but 3d with seat among the front side tiers sux  .

combine both and u're sure to miss many actions.



a_medico said:


> In that case you'll have to learn Korean to understand Korean movies! And then Japanese.



there aint any of those movies in the theaters here, so we r safe.

subs are ok with brain chewing movies like inception or like those parallel story movies, but they simply ruin the experience of action movies.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 10, 2014)

nowadays i dont watch any movie/tv series without subs simply because i dont want to miss a single dialogue. not only the accent, sometimes its not possible to catch cultural references being said without subtitles. of course, once i am repeating any movie/tv i dont feel the need for subtitle as i have concentrated hard to understand eveything on first viewing


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2014)

With subs, my understanding of a movie is almost 98-99% (or say 98.6 percent if i use sam's rating). Without subs, it drops to 80 percent for a straightfwd movie and 40-60 percent for a complicated movie.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 10, 2014)

subs? why the hell not...when ever i watch something with no subs i feel like im in a place im not supposed to be, subs make me feel comfortable
but ive noticed that subs arent necessary most of the time when using headphones


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't understand this thing why Multiplexes are so keen to screen movies with 3D format. Except for few movies I hardly see any reason for watching it in 3D.
I wanted to watch Captain America with my kiddo and I see there are hardly any shows for 2D format.

With Regards to subtitles I normally prefer watching English movies with  subtitles.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree on the 3d part. Some movies are better in 2d, 3d just ruins it

Shiva


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 10, 2014)

Watched Odd Thomas (2013) - IMDb recently. Seemed like an average effort to blend horror and comedy at first but got better as it progressed and eventually turned out to be an unexpectedly good one with a fantastically twisty and touching ending. Not a must watch but worth watching especially for the ending. And avoid spoilers at all costs or you'd end up liking it much less than you actually would have.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 10, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> and anyone understands lovely British accent, so didn't have any problem in UK either,



Try a TV series called *Misfits* and tell me if you can understand a single word of this character called * Kelly Bailey* without subs ...... .....".lovely British accent" ....lol ...
and BTW the TV series is also one rocking show ....

- - - Updated - - -



a_medico said:


> With subs, my understanding of a movie is almost 98-99% (or say 98.6 percent if i use sam's rating). Without subs, it drops to 80 percent for a straightfwd movie and 40-60 percent for a complicated movie.



You are obsessed or paranoid with my ratings ....... lolzz..


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2014)

icebags said:


> there aint any of those movies in the theaters here, so we r safe.
> 
> subs are ok with brain chewing movies like inception or like those parallel story movies, but they simply ruin the experience of action movies.



Naah...you are ok without those movies.


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2014)

You just can't watch British movies without subtitles. Sometimes the accent is really hard to understand.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I don't understand this thing why Multiplexes are so keen to screen movies with 3D format. Except for few movies I hardly see any reason for watching it in 3D.
> I wanted to watch Captain America with my kiddo and I see there are hardly any shows for 2D format.


3D is for KIDS dude 


sam9s said:


> Try a TV series called *Misfits* and tell me if you can understand a single word of this character called * Kelly Bailey* without subs ...... .....".lovely British accent" ....lol ...
> and BTW the TV series is also one rocking show ....


Oh no, I ain't watching it, if you haven't understood I might not too. I said lovely, cause after hearing pathetic American craplish I find it lovely.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 10, 2014)

I can understand a movie like Gravity being in 3d , but in superhero movies 3d is unnecessary. In fact, one of the reasons i could not like the Amazing spiderman as much as i wanted is that i watched it in 3d. No matter of 3d content could recreate the heartfelt and emotional ride that was Spiderman 1(2002).


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 10, 2014)

To all who took offense to my subtitles being in movies...I am sorry.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2014)

Nope, no offence was taken, least none from my side


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2014)

*To sir, with love 6/10*

Read the book. 

Read. 
The. 
BOOOOK!


----------



## snap (Apr 11, 2014)

OT: hate the shitty British accent


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 11, 2014)

hate the shitty hindi dubbing and shitty renaming of hollywood titles.

from Captain America: The Winter Soldier to "Captain America: Mahaa Dabang". WTF??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> hate the shitty hindi dubbing and shitty renaming of hollywood titles.
> 
> from Captain America: The Winter Soldier to "Captain America: Mahaa Dabang". WTF??


 yeah saw that




Makkad Manav .guess who?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2014)

Khaiyche, Daino Aiche ........... Jurrasic Park

Baap Re baap, ki dhamna shap ...... Anaconda



Meant for Bengali people


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2014)

took me a while to get the meaning of those Bengali words


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2014)

topgear said:


> took me a while to get the meaning of those Bengali words



bengali dub, ha ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2014)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] : When you put up a video like that, warn that one might die laughing. Seriously I am tired now...and sweaty...

Oh God  

Btw, that's Bengali accent of East Bengal, not of us


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2014)

nah, east bengal accent is used in many parts of west bengal, including north bengal, east-(west bengal), and also in tripura. and  it sounds petty cool.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> 3D is for KIDS dude
> 
> .



No  !


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> 3D is for KIDS dude


I don't think it's for a 3 year old kid. 
Sorry if my opinion doesn't match with yours.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 11, 2014)

icebags said:


> bengali dub, ha ?



  

The sounds of the shooting were replaced by people going shew,shew!!  such dubbing is hilarious

Shiva


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] : When you put up a video like that, warn that one might die laughing. Seriously I am tired now...and sweaty...
> 
> Oh God
> 
> Btw, that's Bengali accent of East Bengal, not of us



possible to get the link ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2014)

topgear said:


> possible to get the link ?



Link of what mate?


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> The sounds of the shooting were replaced by people going shew,shew!!  such dubbing is hilarious
> 
> Shiva



interesting. but u didnt get reason behind smith's anger to beat up neo, did u? *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif



Spoiler



lets make it simple, neo broke smith's glasses, those he bought at some mela @ 110/-.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 11, 2014)

Hows bhootnath returns ? Anybody?


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 12, 2014)

*Snowpiercer 6.5/10*


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Link of what mate?



Was on mobile so did not see the video - I'm talking about Bengali Matrix and yes, I've seen such videos before but most of them are filled with vulgar words.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Hows bhootnath returns ? Anybody?



Stupid Honey Singh songs and desperate promotion in Tarak Mehta Ka Ulta Chashma. So, no.  better save the money for TASM2.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2014)

*'Rio-2' - 6.5/10* great animation, good story and some good comedy moments but not as good as the the first part. Its not as fast paced as the first one but a good watch.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2014)

Please keep the OT's in limit. I almost forgot I was in which thread.Anyways

*Thanks for sharing*


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Hows bhootnath returns ? Anybody?


lol that movie is like for...12 yr olds... (yeah go ahead, hate me)


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Captain America2 : The winter Soldier- 8/10* - as good as avengers


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BVrjeDZi51I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## srkmish (Apr 12, 2014)

I watched Winter soldier today. Loved it. Great visuals and good teamwork. This movie proves that superhero movies need not be about one man. In fact this movie was more about bucky, black widow, nick fury than Stevens. One good thing about the movie was that the director did not focus too much on drama and kept the story moving. Im hoping the 3rd and possibly the last CA movie to be more awesome than this one.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I watched Winter soldier today. Loved it. Great visuals and good teamwork. This movie proves that superhero movies need not be about one man. In fact this movie was more about bucky, black widow, nick fury than Stevens. One good thing about the movie was that the director did not focus too much on drama and kept the story moving. Im hoping the 3rd and possibly the last CA movie to be more awesome than this one.



Yup hoping 



Spoiler



Bucky Becomes Captain America in Cap3 ... New trilogy


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2014)

*Total Siyapa*
People who intend to learn film making should watch this movie to ensure how not to make movie.


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 13, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Hows bhootnath returns ? Anybody?



Seen it, I really liked it! Songs and acting wise.. - 7.5/10
Film with a message at a very right time 

- - - Updated - - -

*The Secret life of Walter Mitty - 8/10*
After a long time a very different movie..Really enjoyed the Cinematography!
Ben's best work yet..funny and out of the box.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *Total Siyapa*
> People who intend to learn film making should watch this movie to ensure how not to make movie.



what is it doing here then...shouldn't it be in *'Must Not watch'* thread ?? :/


----------



## srkmish (Apr 13, 2014)

i think we can safely say that despite its name, this thread has become the discussion point for all movie related stuff, whether must watch or otherwise. i see no problem with that. if it could be updated to "the movie thread" , that would be fine


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

People are becoming lazy


----------



## quan chi (Apr 13, 2014)

OT: Rajkumar santoshi is trying very hard to re-create the Andaaz Apna Apna magic. I think he knows that repeating same thing again is not going to help still he went for it.
phata poster nikla hero is rushed it could have been a good movie. Moreover it was a bad idea to make shahid do what aamir/salman did in andaaz apna apna.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2014)

abhidev said:


> what is it doing here then...shouldn't it be in *'Must Not watch'* thread ?? :/


I see many people visiting this thread than the other one. Also I think there has been quite a debate on what should be posted in this thread


anirbandd said:


> People are becoming lazy


I'm Sorry buddy I wasn't lazy to post it here. As mentioned since people frequent this thread more than the other one I wanted to warn anybody planning to watch this movie.


quan chi said:


> OT: Rajkumar santoshi is trying very hard to re-create the Andaaz Apna Apna magic. I think he knows that repeating same thing again is not going to help still he went for it.
> phata poster nikla hero is rushed it could have been a good movie. Moreover it was a bad idea to make shahid do what aamir/salman did in andaaz apna apna.


I think R. Santhoshi did ok with Ajab Prem Ki Gazab Kahani, however it was Ranbir Kapoor responsible for making the movie watchable.
It's high time Shahid Kapur realizes that he can't fit into any role. Anyways I dont think any other actor would have made the movie work either.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I think R. Santhoshi did ok with Ajab Prem Ki Gazab Kahani, however it was Ranbir Kapoor responsible for making the movie watchable.
> It's high time Shahid Kapur realizes that he can't fit into any role. Anyways I dont think any other actor would have made the movie work either.


I never liked ranbir that much only liked him in 1 or 2 movies & ajab prem ki.... is not one of them.
katrina was completely intolerable there. Another reason is that it was over hyped to be equivalent to andaz apna apna. Therefore my expectations were also high.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I see many people visiting this thread than the other one. Also I think there has been quite a debate on what should be posted in this thread



That's probably ppl don't bother whats must not watch....  but posting must not watch movies in this thread is simply spoiling the intent of this thread


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2014)

Watched *Captain America: The Winter Soldier  9/10* A solid Political Thriller , great addition to the Marvel Cinematic Universe , best movie of phase 2 , I will not call it better than Avengers but it was around there . For me its the third best in the Marvel movies (behind Avengers and Iron Man) . The story was brilliant , other marvel writers should take some clues from here . Direction was great , Russo brother did an awesome job . Action was another solid aspect and showed that good action can still be done without huge CGI.On Acting front I think it was a step up , Chris Evans played Steve Rogers with heart and soul , Scarlet now looks and acts like Black Widow , Robert Redford , Anthony Mackie were fine in their roles . Sebastian Stan did all he could and was menacing as the Winter soldier . The Winter soldier arc was the only thing which I think was slightly weak in the movie but we will get more of Bucky in Cap3 . Samuel Jackson was just being Samuel Jackson  .I think this was a right way to go in terms of story and characters . Looking Forward to Age of Ultron . (Guardains of Galaxy is not related to Age of Ultron)

P.S. Quicksilver , Scarlet Witch and Baron Von Strucker looked brilliant . 

oh and 



Spoiler



HAIL HYDRA


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2014)

*7th Day* - 8/10

7th Day (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2014)

*Love,sex aur dhoka*
Dibakar banerjee did it good. You will be glued to your seat till the end but I think the ending could have been a bit better it just looked bland. Overall a good movie if you have not seen it yet then you can go for it.


----------



## harsh1387 (Apr 14, 2014)

Snowpiercer - 
Saw it after good ratings by many people. Performances are OK but story is kinda weak and climax is plain ridiculous. 
Rating - 5/10


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2014)

*Rosemary's baby*
One of the best intelligent Horror/suspense movies out there. Awesome acting & direction. Salute to roman polanski, mia farrow & others. I hate mindless gore flicks they show in the name of horror.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2014)

*Pacific Rim*
Cool CGI, Wonderful acting by Ilba, but a twisting story. Lets see what Pacifim Rim 2 holds.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2014)

Flash said:


> *Pacific Rim*
> Cool CGI, Wonderful acting by Ilba, but a twisting story. Lets see what Pacifim Rim 2 holds.



The Sequel is still not green-lit.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2014)

Flash said:


> *Pacific Rim*
> Cool CGI,* Wonderful acting by Ilba,* but a twisting story. Lets see what Pacifim Rim 2 holds.


You found someone acting in THAT movie?! Strange!!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 14, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> You found someone acting in THAT movie?! Strange!!!



He is specifically talking about one actor. 
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION], it is Idris Elba, not Ilba.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 15, 2014)

*Being John Malkovich - 9/10*  - If you like movies with unusual stories, make sure to check this one out.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

Hotel Transylvania (2012) - IMDb Nice cartoon movie on the creepy creatures  6/10

Sleepaway Camp II: Unhappy Campers (1988) - IMDb - see only if liked the first part. 5 /10


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> You found someone acting in THAT movie?! Strange!!!


In my childhood, i was inspired by the mecha warriors, and the mechagodzilla  , so i sort of like Pacific rim not for his storyline but for the top-notch CGI and the monster fights.

They've messed with the storyline, just like the Kaiju's messed with the portal breach under pacific ocean 

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Hotel Transylvania (2012) - IMDb Nice cartoon movie on the creepy creatures  6/10


The way he speak like leslie nielsen's Dracula is way cool


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2014)

*13 Sins*
6/10
It started off well but later on it looked as if its dragging.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> You found someone acting in THAT movie?! Strange!!!



He found a twist in story as well,,..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 16, 2014)

watched The book theif-7/10 amazing movie on the world war nazi era.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 16, 2014)

*Bhoothnath Returns*
I have not seen the first film completely. Only seen in bits or pieces because I found it boring. However this movie is not only for kids but for everyone. The film focuses mainly on the importance of vote. Therefore having metaphors is obvious. Some scenes are stupid but thats okay & can be overlooked.
Except for the songs rest of the things are okay.

I don't rate but I would say that I agree with the reviewers who have given it 2.5/5.

Overall a good movie.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 17, 2014)

Watched The lunchbox-7.5/10 
amazing movie why not bollywood makes movies like this which has meanings,feelings they make movies like gunday,ramleena completely crap i am sad for the children of this era no good indian tv series,movies


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

is main tera hero worth watching? im going to watch it today


----------



## quan chi (Apr 17, 2014)

^^People are saying its a timepaas movie. Therefore you may risk it. 

[YOUTUBE]7sV6UPJa0DI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> is main tera hero worth watching? im going to watch it today





quan chi said:


> ^^People are saying its a timepaas movie. Therefore you may risk it.



Most of  David Dhawan movies  are not less than taking risk watching them.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 18, 2014)

So I accidentally turned on tv and was struck by the quality of the dialogues in the malayalam movie that was playing. I noticed some other things , the audiography was perfect and so was the acting. Every sound source in the scene sounded exactly the way it was supposed to unlike most Indian films where the sound of boots half a mile across is louder than the grenade exploding in your face.
The movie was Annayum Rasoolum. I would have given the movie an 8 if it wasn't for the climax. The ending is kinda illogical and doesn't fit there. Also some scenes seemed to be a bit stretched. I'll give it a 7.7 (7.698349 to be precise ). Definitely a must watch.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 18, 2014)

quan chi said:


> ^^People are saying its a timepaas movie. Therefore you may risk it.





ajayritik said:


> Most of  David Dhawan movies  are not less than taking risk watching them.


saw the movie yesterday...finally a good bollywood comedy movie...especially because of two things   
some parts are painfully boring but over all a good movie that made me laugh at certain points


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2014)

Guys can someone suggest some really good Thriller movies like edge of seat stuff.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2014)

^^Helpless


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 18, 2014)

*2 States 6/10*
Wasn't half as bad as I expected it to be. And I think I'm in love with Alia Bhatt


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2014)

*The man from nowhere - 8/10* superb acting...good direction...simple story...good background score...simply loved it....a must watch


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2014)

*Payback 7/10*

Mel Gibson, kicks ass and everything around it. The climax is dis-satisfactory though. Expected a big fight but....well.
B/w did this movie inspire "Max Payne" or "Max Payne" inspired this movie?!

Oh, someone else thought that too
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0120784/board/flat/93805606

*Transcendence 6.5/10*

The movie has a nice concept but too many loopholes. Better catch it in DVD/BluRay. 
Depp is wasted though.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 18, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Transcendence 6.5/10*
> The movie has a nice concept but too many loopholes. Better catch it in DVD/BluRay.
> Depp is wasted though.


Damn it, was hoping a lot from this movie


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2014)

Neuron said:


> So I accidentally turned on tv and was struck by the quality of the dialogues in the malayalam movie that was playing. I noticed some other things , the audiography was perfect and so was the acting. Every sound source in the scene sounded exactly the way it was supposed to unlike most Indian films where the sound of boots half a mile across is louder than the grenade exploding in your face.
> The movie was Annayum Rasoolum. I would have given the movie an 8 if it wasn't for the climax. The ending is kinda illogical and doesn't fit there. Also some scenes seemed to be a bit stretched. I'll give it a 7.7 (7.698349 to be precise ). Definitely a must watch.



Annayum Rasoolum was intentionally stretched because the movie required it. Mixed responses for the climax too.


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Transcendence 6.5/10*
> 
> The movie has a nice concept but too many loopholes. Better catch it in DVD/BluRay.
> Depp is wasted though.



u actually went there and spent rs300 for this.  better could have visited the planet m and bought a jurassic park dvd.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2014)

icebags said:


> u actually went there and spent rs300 for this.  better could have visited the planet m and bought a jurassic park dvd.



I actually spent 300 for this


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 19, 2014)

Just now saw Pan's Labyrinth(2006), a good fairy tale with bit of gore(Inglorious Basterds kind of). Its a spanish movie I'll rate 8/10.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2014)

^^That's an awesome fantasy movie for adults.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2014)

Watch Labyrinth 1986 then. This is a movie everybody will like


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2014)

*Death Wish 7.5/10*

Revenge drama...stone cold face of vengeance.
Must watch!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2014)

2 States: 2.5/5
Arjun Kapoor just spoiled the whole movie.

+ve: Story, Alia Bhat, Ronit Roy
-ve: Arjun Kapoor, Screenplay, Slow at certain stage.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Transcendence 6.5/10*
> 
> The movie has a nice concept but too many loopholes. Better catch it in DVD/BluRay.
> Depp is wasted though.



I agree with you.Saw the movie at PVR today.
The concept was great but the plot did not take quite an advantage out of it.
Depp was indeed wasted, so was freeman. 300 bucks wasted. I had high expectations from the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> *The man from nowhere - 8/10* superb acting...good direction...simple story...good background score...simply loved it....a must watch



The man from no where is AWSOME!!! the finally fight sequence really kicks ass.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2014)

icebags said:


> u actually went there and spent rs300 for this.  better could have visited the planet m and bought a jurassic park dvd.



Well It tanked at the US Box office . It will be difficult for this film to get to even 35-40 million in US .


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> Watch Labyrinth 1986 then. This is a movie everybody will like



[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_xpFZe20A[/YOUTUBE]

Saw this trailer. I don't think I'll like movie. But I liked the actress a lot


----------



## nac (Apr 20, 2014)

*Winter Soldier 6/10.*



Spoiler



Story is not convincing (at least to me, "hydra secretly operating all these years".. Really!!!. Like the descendants of Pandyas have the rage to kill the last single soul of Cholas even after 100s of years in *Ayirathil Oruvan*).



Not as impressive as I expected.  And that subtitle didn't bother me at all... 3D was kinda distracting. I guess it's better to watch in 2D. 



Spoiler



I don't think I would be wanting to watch it's sequels if winter soldier would be the new Captain America after the death of Chris Evans.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2014)

^^ use spoiler tags please. 

Winter Soldier 7/10 



Spoiler



kinda knew something was gonna happen to Nick as I watch Agents of SHIELD :/



I liked the cap more in The Avengers than this one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

Memento: 8/10. Another Nolan classic 
John Carter: 8/10. Never thought teleportation was that easy.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 20, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I liked the cap more in The Avengers than this one.


But his outfit was sh** in The Avengers. Too cheesy.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 20, 2014)

sam9s said:


> The man from no where is AWSOME!!! the finally fight sequence really kicks ass.



oh yes...it the fight sequence was not too awesome but yea it was very good


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Memento: 8/10. Another Nolan classic
> John Carter: 8/10. Never thought teleportation was that easy.



Memento and John Carter get the same rating .. Really ???


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Memento: 8/10. Another Nolan classic
> John Carter: 8/10. Never thought teleportation was that easy.



I appreciate your opinion on John Carter. But this was one  experience  I had especially on my birthday which I will not forget albeit for wrong reasons


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Payback 7/10*
> 
> Mel Gibson, kicks ass and everything around it. The climax is dis-satisfactory though. Expected a big fight but....well.
> B/w did this movie inspire "Max Payne" or "Max Payne" inspired this movie?!
> ...



Yes the movie inspired the game & the game inspired a dud(according to public reviews) movie by the same name. There are a lot of other examples too. The funny thing is it go around in circle.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2014)

nac said:


> *Winter Soldier 6/10.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What is the problem in that according to you  ? It was already hinted in the Avengers . The explanation given was good , IMO The Zola scene was one of the best scene of the movie .



- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> I liked the cap more in The Avengers than this one.


*Seriously ?*
There was no real captain America in the avengers ... there was only a super gymnast with that shitty outfit running around the street and bouncing , parkouring off cars . He didnt even do much with his shield , it was greatly used here .


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2014)

*The omen*
The climax was not that good. Overall a good film.
Are the sequels worth watching? They got pretty bad reviews.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The omen*
> The climax was not that good. Overall a good film.
> Are the sequels worth watching? They got pretty bad reviews.



They are not worth watching. Even the reboot of first one is bad. They added nothing but more colors.


----------



## nac (Apr 20, 2014)

Rajat, A movie can't satisfy every one. I was just not one among them. That's just my opinion. No offense meant. Sorry, if I hurt your sentiment about the movie plot.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 20, 2014)

Yesterday saw *The Shawshank Redemption*. I'll rate 8.9/10. As the story goes on, its get better. After seeing this movie, now I understand one episode of Family Guy where they got inspiration from. Season 7 Episode 15. Please watch it(only for the people who has seen the movie already)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 20, 2014)

nac said:


> Rajat, A movie can't satisfy every one. I was just not one among them. That's just my opinion. No offense meant. Sorry, if I hurt your sentiment about the movie plot.



None taken , I was just asking that wether you didnt like the idea of 



Spoiler



Hydra growing as a parasite within shield or the way it was presented ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Memento and John Carter get the same rating .. Really ???



TBH, i liked John Carter more and Memento's story was like backwards and flashbacks (which I hate).


----------



## srkmish (Apr 23, 2014)

I just finished Wolf creek 2. Even for a gore fan, this movie was hard to digest at times. But highly recommended for gore/slasher movie fans. 8/10. Plenty of tense moments and the villian is top notch.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TBH, i liked John Carter more and Memento's story was like backwards and flashbacks (which I hate).


Fair Enough. 




srkmish said:


> I just finished Wolf creek 2. Even for a gore fan, this movie was hard to digest at times. But highly recommended for gore/slasher movie fans. 8/10. Plenty of tense moments and the villian is top notch.



Wolf Creek  has a 2nd part too !!!  May be some day I'll watch it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I just finished Wolf creek 2. Even for a gore fan, this movie was hard to digest at times. But highly recommended for gore/slasher movie fans. 8/10. Plenty of tense moments and the villian is top notch.


WC was excellent movie...added part 2 to list


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 23, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> WC was excellent movie...added part 2 to list



On similar lines, check out this revenge movie *"I saw the Devil"*.  Its Korean but its nice (If you liked Oldboy chances are you will like this too)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> On similar lines, check out this revenge movie *"I saw the Devil"*.  Its Korean but its nice (If you liked Oldboy chances are you will like this too)



seen already and yeah its hell awesome movie


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2014)

Suggest me some good Teen-Comedies/Comedies


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Suggest me some good Teen-Comedies/Comedies



Cruel Intentions
Easy A 
The Girl Next Door 
10 Things I hate about you 
Idle Hands
Superbad 
100 Girls
Road Trip


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

^^ Add - She's the Man


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Suggest me some good Teen-Comedies/Comedies



17 Again


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2014)

Teen comedy

The Girl Next Door
Wayne's World
Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist


----------



## R2K (Apr 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Suggest me some good Teen-Comedies/Comedies



American Pie
We're the Millers (2013) - Best comedy I saw this year


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok thanks  have seen most of them


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

^^ tucker and dale vs evil


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 24, 2014)

Paranormal Activity The Marked Ones (2014)
4/5


----------



## srkmish (Apr 24, 2014)

I really enjoyed 2 states, especially the first half. Reminded me of my college days. The second half was a bit dramatic. It was one of those films where you wished a little improvement in some areas would have made a great movie.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] - Two more nice teen movies if you already have not watched 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1135985/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1650407/


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2014)

Havent seen turn me on


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 25, 2014)

The real indian *11/10*


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2014)

*2 States - '6.5/10'* its same as the book...a good watch...and Alia Bhatt has earned a new fan


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 25, 2014)

Kill bill Vol. 1 *9/10*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2014)

Watched *Lone Survivor (2013) 8/10 *, This film was a pleasant surprise . There are some awesome gun-play sequence in the movie and when the action start it runs throughout the movie . Pretty good acting and I have to give a shout out to the good cinematography too , the color grading in this was pretty good .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, cinematography was awesome in one word. Acting was decent too given the cast was just average. But these propaganda stuffs are getting so much boring nowadays, it's like knowing the movie before even starting


----------



## sam9s (Apr 26, 2014)

*Revolver Rani* ... this movie is not for everyone, its a difficult take on comedy, everything is blown out of proportion and is way over the top, from acting, to stunts to comedy to emotions ..... and this is a deliberate attempt, coz thats how this movie is presented, this can and I guess would be a major let down for most of indian audiences. Almost all dialogues are in haryanvi and so typical jatt gathering specially in 20s will just enjoy the dialogue delivery, ignoring everything else. For me this was an okish attempt..... 6.5/10.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2014)

I was having this thought in my mind for a long time sorry not only I, I think many of us were. I was going through the IMDB reviews and found out some one described it perfectly.  
*Film: mohabbatein *



> too much of love, way too much
> 4/10
> Author: Manoj Ransing (manoj.ransing@gmail.com) from India
> 14 January 2008
> ...


----------



## srkmish (Apr 26, 2014)

Mohabbatein was a disaster, movie wise. Agreed with too much lovey duvey philosophies and dialogues. If you look at the best bollywood entertaining movies - DDLj,KNPH, jab we met,, they had a perfect mixture of comedy,love,tragedy. Mohabbatein was totally lacking in comedy department and too many characters sidetracked the movie.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 26, 2014)

Drishyam  -  8.5/10 - just one word -  EPIC!!! 
Flawless depiction of execution of an alibi complemented by superb acting, dialogues and screenplay. 
Only regret is that i couldn't watch it a bit earlier


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 26, 2014)

World trade center - *9/11*


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2014)

^

Lone Survivor- 6.5/10 - Typical US marine stereotype, nothing interesting at all.. just gunfire all the way


----------



## srkmish (Apr 27, 2014)

turn me on goddamnit. 7/10. a young girl is obsessed with sex that leads to her being shunned and judged. its a nice sweet movie. i love the fact that europeans make so many movies regarding simple people in simple towns, regarding the amusements wnd tribulations of daily life. its a ticket to exploring the unique culture of a place without visiting.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 27, 2014)

*Holy smoke*
I don't know how many of you have seen this movie.
As an indian some initial scenes may make you feel bad. Anyways the movie is a bit complex and is multilayered. It deals with a complex subject too. Another mind boggling movie. However it is left for the viewers to decode what it actually wants to convey.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2014)

*The Godfather *
Too late but finally I saw it, and its great. Now I see where Mafia II (game)  is coming from.

Incidentally this is the 500'th non-Indian movie I rated  (or watched) on imdb. 
I thought I had seen a lot of movies but looking at the numbers I guess not.

My IMDB Ratings


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2014)

Role Models - 8/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *The Godfather *
> Too late but finally I saw it, and its great. Now I see where Mafia II (game)  is coming from.
> 
> Incidentally this is the 500'th non-Indian movie I rated  (or watched) on imdb.
> ...



wow ... Wall-E .... 4/10


----------



## srkmish (Apr 27, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Drishyam  -  8.5/10 - just one word -  EPIC!!!
> Flawless depiction of execution of an alibi complemented by superb acting, dialogues and screenplay.
> Only regret is that i couldn't watch it a bit earlier



Did u download it or watched in theatre cuz i am not able to find a decent copy. It says dvd and bluray will be released on 9th and 10th.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 27, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> wow ... Wall-E .... 4/10


He Gave Forrest Gump 4/10


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 27, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Did u download it or watched in theatre cuz i am not able to find a decent copy. It says dvd and bluray will be released on 9th and 10th.



Nope its still running in some theatres around here


----------



## srkmish (Apr 27, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Nope its still running in some theatres around here



I have preordered the DVD. Thanks. Is it ok to watch with family?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> wow ... Wall-E .... 4/10



Yeah, I didn't particularly like that movie,  Forrest Gump neither.

I guess everyone have rated some movies with a major difference from the general consensus.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 28, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Drishyam - 8.5/10 - just one word - EPIC!!!
> Flawless depiction of execution of an alibi complemented by superb acting, dialogues and screenplay.
> Only regret is that i couldn't watch it a bit earlier



I'm gonna watch this. You better be right.



Gen.Libeb said:


> My IMDB Ratings


 Yeah 4/10 for wall-e ? Die pls.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2014)

Neuron said:


> Yeah 4/10 for wall-e ? *Die pls*.


Then a million other Indians should die as well, Jab Tak Hai Jaan or that crap got 8+ rating on IMDB and I watched it because of that. I couldn't poop next day in disgust


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Is it ok to watch with family?


Come on... It's an Indian film, it would be more like PG or PG-13 equivalent.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> I couldn't poop next day in disgust




- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> I guess everyone have rated some movies with a major difference from the general consensus.


Yes, there were movies which are highly rated buy I didn't find them that impressive, like The Godfather, The Good, The Bad and The Ugly... And there are movies I really hate to watch it, Fight Club, Mulholland Dr., Lost Highway... And there is this movie, I gone sick (yes really gone sick) after few minutes of watching it, *Cloverfield*. This is only movie I remember I walked out in the mid way.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 28, 2014)

Neuron said:


> Yeah 4/10 for wall-e ? Die pls.



lol  .. Die really ?
Does your taste in movies completely conforms with the imdb ratings ?



whatthefrak said:


> Then a million other Indians should die as well, Jab Tak Hai Jaan or that crap got 8+ rating on IMDB and I watched it because of that. I couldn't poop next day in disgust



I haven't watched that movie, But you can't take imdb or any other persons rating and hope that you'll like it as much as they did unless you know that person has exact taste in movie as you.

I see many people hate The Godfather, but come one you can't really blame anyone.




lovedonator said:


> He Gave Forrest Gump 4/10



Is there any movie in the imdb rated 8 or above that you'd  rate  4 or low ?   or vice versa ?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2014)

*Highway 6/10*
I had zero expectations from this movie. Was expecting some kind of boring documentary type movie. But I had a pleasant surprise. 
Pretty Good movie I should say.Liked the setup etc. Performances were good as well.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Then a million other Indians should die as well, Jab Tak Hai Jaan or that crap got 8+ rating on IMDB and I watched it because of that. I couldn't poop next day in disgust



Only Second movie in my history of watching movies at theater that made me sleep in the theater. I would blame my wife for that and not IMDB.


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2014)

Anybody watched "Son of Batman"?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I haven't watched that movie, But you can't take imdb or any other persons rating and hope that you'll like it as much as they did unless you know that person has exact taste in movie as you.


I or anyone can take IMDB ratings as a reference. It's not a vote of one person, not two, not three but a lot of persons!

Taste might differ but there should be a minimum amount of generalisation, especially when you're in the stage of watching a movie and then go to IMDB to rate it. This is not Superman vs Batman thing that you're a fan of one and hate the other.

PS : I see that JTHJ's rating has been fallen to 7.1, it's a very good thing to see people are getting tasteful.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> Anybody watched "Son of Batman"?


me iz watching today...heard there is some mature content (violence) and not a child's movie, which i like


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> wow ... Wall-E .... 4/10



Wall-E for me was one of the top 5 all time fav animated movie. With Finding Nemo in top 3.



RCuber said:


> ^^ tucker and dale vs evil



This was ultimate movie ... 



quan chi said:


> *Holy smoke*
> I don't know how many of you have seen this movie.
> As an indian some initial scenes may make you feel bad. Anyways the movie is a bit complex and is multilayered. It deals with a complex subject too. Another mind boggling movie. However it is left for the viewers to decode what it actually wants to convey.



Wow how did you land up watching this movie, this is one twisted tale of sex, intelligence and charisma. Not for everyone.

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> *The Godfather *
> Too late but finally I saw it, and its great. Now I see where Mafia II (game)  is coming from.
> 
> Incidentally this is the 500'th non-Indian movie I rated  (or watched) on imdb.
> ...



I have rated *1,121* .... Though I am sure I must have seen close to 1500 movies, there are still couple of 100 movies I have no rated coz IMDB did not exist at that time and I started tracking my movies at quite a later stage.

*www.imdb.com/user/ur2782572/ratings?ref_=nv_usr_rt_4


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2014)

^ *www.bunnyrace.com/public/image/smiley/surprise.png 1500 films.... Including Hindi movies and other regional language movies, right?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 28, 2014)

sam9s said:


> I have rated *1,121* .... Though I am sure I must have seen close to 1500 movies, there are still couple of 100 movies I have no rated coz IMDB did not exist at that time and I started tracking my movies at quite a later stage.
> 
> *www.imdb.com/user/ur2782572/ratings?ref_=nv_usr_rt_4



That's a huge load of movies & only one movie with perfect 10.... cool 

It sucks that you can't sort the list by the users rating. The best way is to download the excel & then sort. 
Thanks for sharing.  Looking at your list & ratings, I'm interested in watching "The Killer" now.





nac said:


> ^ *www.bunnyrace.com/public/image/smiley/surprise.png 1500 films.... Including Hindi movies and other regional language movies, right?




I don't think so. He has only English movies in there.  Atleast I didn't find any in there.


----------



## geekvishal (Apr 28, 2014)

Wall-E is a nice movie.


----------



## icebags (Apr 28, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ *www.bunnyrace.com/public/image/smiley/surprise.png 1500 films.... Including Hindi movies and other regional language movies, right?



all english & foreign. to say, i think i have seen near about 1k films in last 15 years also.

15-20 films in theatre in a year easily makes 250 in there ..... wait, does that min i have spent 250x100=25k just to watch films in theatre ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Bloody hell! I just rated 54 movies, must have watched over 300. Should rate more 

*www.imdb.com/user/ur22610034/ratings?ref_=nv_usr_rt_4


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 29, 2014)

2states- 5/10
Ragini mms 2-3.5/10
Captain america tws-7/10
paranormal activity marked ones-7/10
Thor the dark world-6/10

- - - Updated - - -

2states- 5/10
Ragini mms 2-3.5/10(sry must be in non-recommended)
Captain america tws-7/10
paranormal activity marked ones-7/10
American Hustle-6.5/10
Thor the dark world-6/10


----------



## nac (Apr 29, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The best way is to download the excel & then sort.


Is there an option for that? I don't see any... Or is it only for registered users?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 29, 2014)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1687247/ Life In A Day 10/10 must watch from me. has all the emotional elements. 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0478304 Tree of life Another 10/10 from me. awesome visuals.

how much *The Shawshank Redemption     (1994)* deserves ? i rated 6


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

hey guys shouldnt this thread be merged with the must not watch movies?
no sarcasm..


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 29, 2014)

*Shame* *7/10*


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ *www.bunnyrace.com/public/image/smiley/surprise.png 1500 films.... Including Hindi movies and other regional language movies, right?



No only English and Non Indian Movies (mostly Korean) ..... No Indian movie of any language there.  



Gen.Libeb said:


> That's a huge load of movies & only one movie with perfect 10.... cool
> 
> It sucks that you can't sort the list by the users rating. The best way is to download the excel & then sort.
> Thanks for sharing.  Looking at your list & ratings, I'm interested in watching "The Killer" now.



Yes you can sort, u have to be a registered user. When you have the list opened, on the right side it gives you sort by.
Just choose "Your rating" and the list will be sorted per users rating, else tell me how did you manage to find my 10 rated movie ..???
Did you use the excel method,,??

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Looking at your list & ratings, I'm interested in watching "The Killer" now.



Make sure you have original print with proper 5.1 sound and as much big screen ... , else this might turn up like just another action movie. 
Its got mind blowing slow mo action sequences and it would not be justified to see this movie with poor A/V quality.



whatthefrak said:


> Bloody hell! I just rated 54 movies, must have watched over 300. Should rate more
> 
> *www.imdb.com/user/ur22610034/ratings?ref_=nv_usr_rt_4



I actually do not rate on IMDB to "rate" the movie per se. It just gives me the easiest way to track how many movies I have seen up till now. You just need to open IMDB and rate. Keeps a nice track ...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 29, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Yes you can sort, u have to be a registered user. When you have the list opened, on the right side it gives you sort by.
> Just choose "Your rating" and the list will be sorted per users rating, else tell me how did you manage to find my 10 rated movie ..???
> Did you use the excel method,,??



Yes, I saved it to excel & then sorted by your rating.

I meant you cannot sort other peoples list by their ratings.  (I can sort my list by my rating but I can't sort your list by your rating) .  Not sure if there is a way.




sam9s said:


> Make sure you have original print with proper 5.1 sound and as much big screen ... , else this might turn up like just another action movie.
> Its got mind blowing slow mo action sequences and it would not be justified to see this movie with poor A/V quality.




Thanks.. Cheers. 




nac said:


> Is there an option for that? I don't see any... Or is it only for registered users?



Yeah , I think its for registered in users only.   I checked in another browser without logging in & I can't find it there.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 29, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Wow how did you land up watching this movie, this is one twisted tale of sex, intelligence and charisma. Not for everyone.


Well Involvement of india got my attention. 
I really feel ashamed when I see how most of the western filmmakers show india in their films. I know that is the bitter/naked truth but come on.. every coin has two sides. Atleast for a change show some better parts too.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Yes, I saved it to excel & then sorted by your rating.
> 
> I meant you cannot sort other peoples list by their ratings.  (I can sort my list by my rating but I can't sort your list by your rating) .  Not sure if there is a way.



No I am talking other people list only, you just need to be logged in. I tried it, works perfectly. You try again with my list URL. When you will select "your ratings" it will sort my list according to my ratings ......

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> Well Involvement of india got my attention.
> I really feel ashamed when I see how most of the western filmmakers show india in their films. I know that is the bitter/naked truth but come on.. every coin has two sides. Atleast for a change show some better parts too.



Nude Kate Winslet got my attention  ....   .... to be frank....... and I am sure I have now got other people's attention as well in this movie ...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Nude Kate Winslet got my attention  ....   .... to be frank....... and I am sure I have now got other people's attention as well in this movie ...


Well you certainly grabbed my attention. Which movie is that?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Well you certainly grabbed my attention. Which movie is that?



Holy Smoke (1999)


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Well you certainly grabbed my attention. Which movie is that?



Holy Smoke .... and I am talking about complete Nude ...  ..... Need more of Kate then dont miss *JUDE* .........


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Whats new in that? She is inspired by our bhai. Bhai removes his shirt in the climax. She removes her clothes to climax!
> There may be few movies where she did not dropped her clothes. I think you also know that & compared to those(nude) movies this movie looks decent!


Bhai? You mean that joker, Solomon? 

Thanks Rajat and Sam, gonna watch that movie


----------



## quan chi (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyways enough *offtopic* (thats why I deleted my post ) guys and lets not talk nudity here. For that other threads are available. I believe pure cinema don't require nudity.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 29, 2014)

Why do people get so offended by nudity? Is the naked human body offensive? Lmao


----------



## srkmish (Apr 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Anyways enough *offtopic* (thats why I deleted my post ) guys and lets not talk nudity here. For that other threads are available. *I believe pure cinema don't require nudity*.



I dont agree with this. I will quote a scene from the movie - The hidden face 



Spoiler



there is a scene where the girl is trapped behind the mirror and her husband is undressing the new girl in front of the mirror. The sheer helplessness on the trapped girl's part is maximized by this undressing of this foreign girl by her husband


 To think, there could be many more examples. Nudity is essential sometimes.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 30, 2014)

sam9s said:


> No I am talking other people list only, you just need to be logged in. I tried it, works perfectly. You try again with my list URL. When you will select "your ratings" it will sort my list according to my ratings ......



Doesn't work for me. I checked in Chrome & Firefox.  "Your ratings"  option sorts your list by my rating.  
Anyways the excel thing works for me so that's no big deal.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I believe pure cinema don't require nudity.


I think your believing is wrong.

I love nudity, I love non-nudity, depends on the scenario. Just one thing which I don't like about nudity as I still live with my parents and the TV is shared I can't watch some beautiful movies due to it. **** Indian culture, always hated it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Why do people get so offended by nudity? Is the naked human body offensive? Lmao



I can understand. Lmao


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

Silence of the lambs 8.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Doesn't work for me. I checked in Chrome & Firefox.  "Your ratings"  option sorts your list by my rating.
> Anyways the excel thing works for me so that's no big deal.



mmm looks like you are correct, I checked it again seems it sorts user movies per the ratings I gave and not the user itself ..... so I guess you were after all ...apologies ..... but then yes excel way works which also is easy to do ...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

Who is ready for some [strike]Spoder[/strike] ... I mean Spider-Man . Amazing Spider Man 2 is out tomorrow in India (Yes on a Thursday), starting the summer movie season . The reviews are dwindling at the moment , and it seems it may end up on the rotten side of RottenTomatoes (Top Critics rating would be rotten sure) . I was having this feeling when I saw the first trailer , Plus to me the VFX / CGI of the movie based on the trailers look shabby , Sony Imageworks is like the worst in the Hollywood VFX Companies . I would still watch the movie , but I think these guys need to take a break from the Spiderman franchise for a LONG time . Otherwise it will ruin this legendary character . IMO even Sam Raimi's best (Spider-Man 2) wasnt even a that good Spiderman movie . It was way better than first though and the less we say about Spiderman 3 the better . The Amazing Spiderman looked like a rehash of the first one . Though the leading cast (Garfield / Stone ) was great , their chemistry is what I am looking forward the most in this sequel other than that I am going in with no expectation , lets see what this movie has to offer .


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 30, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Who is ready for some [strike]Spoder[/strike] ... I mean Spider-Man . Amazing Spider Man 2 is out tomorrow in India (Yes on a Thursday), starting the summer movie season . The reviews are dwindling at the moment , and it seems it may end up on the rotten side of RottenTomatoes (Top Critics rating would be rotten sure) . I was having this feeling when I saw the first trailer , Plus to me the VFX / CGI of the movie based on the trailers look shabby , Sony Imageworks is like the worst in the Hollywood VFX Companies . I would still watch the movie , but I think these guys need to take a break from the Spiderman franchise for a LONG time . Otherwise it will ruin this legendary character . IMO even Sam Raimi's best (Spider-Man 2) wasnt even a that good Spiderman movie . It was way better than first though and the less we say about Spiderman 3 the better . The Amazing Spiderman looked like a rehash of the first one . Though the leading cast (Garfield / Stone ) was great , their chemistry is what I am looking forward the most in this sequel other than that I am going in with no expectation , lets see what this movie has to offer .



I'm also going to watch it with no expectations as the trailer also failed to impressed me.


----------



## nac (Apr 30, 2014)

I would pass... I didn't bother watching first part, and I won't bother watching it's sequel.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 30, 2014)

Such a good cast is being wasted on such shabby direction and screenplay. Andrew Garfield is the perfect Spider-Man.


----------



## R2K (Apr 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I think your believing is wrong.
> 
> I love nudity, I love non-nudity, depends on the scenario. Just one thing which I don't like about nudity as I still live with my parents and the TV is shared I can't watch some beautiful movies due to it. **** Indian culture, always hated it.



AFAIK No culture encourage watching nudity . Everyone just do it on their own at some point.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

Booked Premier Lounge Tickets for spidy 2. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 30, 2014)

2 states - 6/10..

movie was decent..not as good as book though. I am still surprised by the casting decisions..Why the hell did they choose arjun kapoor ?? He had a stoned expression throughout the movie. :/
Alia bhatt was much better..Ronit roy was superb !!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

Watched*  RoboCop (2014)  -  7.5/10 *, A decent Sci-fi Action movie . I have never seen the original , so cant compare . The performances were quite good by everyone . Some cool action moments here and there . Another movie that I liked that most probably wont get a sequel. DAMN!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 30, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> 2 states - 6/10..
> 
> movie was decent..not as good as book though. I am still surprised by the casting decisions..Why the hell did they choose arjun kapoor ?? He had a stoned expression throughout the movie. :/
> Alia bhatt was much better..Ronit roy was superb !!



exactly neither arjun kapoor was enough punjabi or alia bhatt was enough south indian what a pathetic decision by directors thats why indian movies suck they just make movies for money either good plot is missing or good cast for the role


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ban him MODS !


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoiler



well if you ever read the comics gwen dies.. its called night of gwen stacys death or soemthing, i still have that issue .so i was expecting some sick twist in the first movie too 
now that you know that gwen stacy dies (may it be comics or movie, not sure),
she dies on a bridge, d to a snapped neck. poor spoderman saves her but finds out she is already dead
RIP guen stakey
also- *moviepilot.com/posts/2014/03/26/th...parker-will-1290681?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> 2 states - 6/10..
> 
> movie was decent..not as good as book though. I am still surprised by the casting decisions..Why the hell did they choose arjun kapoor ?? He had a stoned expression throughout the movie. :/
> Alia bhatt was much better..Ronit roy was superb !!


I was little concerned with your comments here. Coz what comments you made about Total Siyapah were absolutely true and I dared watch it. I agree with you about Arjun Kapoor


pkkumarcool said:


> exactly neither arjun kapoor was enough punjabi or alia bhatt was enough south indian what a pathetic decision by directors thats why indian movies suck they just make movies for money either good plot is missing or good cast for the role


Arjun Kapoor is actually a Punjabi, if he doesn't look Punjabi well we can't help. Also even though Alia Bhatt didn't look South Indian atleast she played her part well. But we are back again bashing Indian movies. Bro I agree that on an average maybe most of the Hindi movies are not that great. But that doesn't let you give an opportunity to start tearing them apart. There have been so little Hollywood movies which really made me teary eyed compared to most of the Indian movies. 

If Hritik Roshan who is 6 Feet tall can play Akbar the emperor who was supposed to be short in stature. What's wrong in Alia Bhatt playing South Indian. And not to forget the movies based on Bhagat Singh. Half of the actors look remotely similar to him.


----------



## sling-shot (May 1, 2014)

*Chinese Puzzle - 8/10*

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjA4NDg5NDAzOV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTgwNDUwNjY1MTE@._V1_SY317_CR3,0,214,317_AL_.jpg

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1937118/


> A 40-year-old father of two, still finds life very complicated. When the mother of his children moves to New York, he can't bear them growing up far away from him and so he decides to move there as well.


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

> I felt very sad because I was treated like a sex symbol -- I wanted to be recognized as an actress
> _maria-schneider



I was really hoping to avoid the topic this time. However I will try to make this post as short as possible since very few people have the patience to read & understand  long essays.

I will not elaborate some of my statements since I assume most of us are mature here to understand what I really want to say. 

Lets start with an example.(Er..pls take it light heartedly its just an example. ) when I first mentioned the movie "Holy smoke". I don't think anybody paid any attention to it. sam9s's eyes caught it & he mischievously asked me this 





> Wow how did you land up watching this movie


To be honest I knew he was playing with me & what type of answer he was looking for.. However I told him the truth (I have seen kate nude many times & really wasn't interested in her that much.Monica belluci is better I think).
He also said 





> this is one twisted tale of sex, intelligence and charisma. *Not for everyone*.


Still No response from any one. Mark the bold words. I agree completely here.
Then he finally thought I must have lost the cue & he should take the initiative to turn some heads. Thus he posted.


> Nude Kate Winslet got my attention ....  .... to be frank....... and I am sure I have now got other people's attention as well in this movie ...


& BAM! you are reading this post here. 

You see most of the filmmakers these days use exactly the same technique to attract as many people as possible. Money is the Only reason here. They would definitely invent some secondary explanation to support nudity in their films. 
Now read the first quote again.That was then. Today this is the bitter truth & you also know it.


> I felt very sad because I was treated like an actress -- I wanted to be recognized as a sex symbol



In the name of art they are selling sex indirectly.



srkmish said:


> Nudity is essential sometimes.





sam9s said:


> Not for everyone.


Nudity in films was born with erotic films. Whose motive was only one thing. Making profits! Slowly it started to influence the mainstream cinemas too. People started to show more interest in the nude scenes than the story.
Human body itself is an art & very small amount of people understand art. There are many examples.  
Thus I will say if Nudity is essential sometimes then it is not for everyone.

When asked kirsten dunst stated 





> I am of two (or three) minds about this. Yes, nudity can distract you from the story when you start thinking about the performer more than the character


(I am talking about female nudity here.)
Unfortunately this is the fact for most of the viewers. Even the very first example I gave here proves it.

Cinema is mostly about expression & imagination. It is not required to show everything to state something. 

BTW I have stated nothing against naked human body nor  I am a scholar who has a very deep understanding  in arts. Therefore please don't ask me any unrelated questions. 

From my point of view what I believe is correct from your point of view you may be right. Thats all. 

Thank you.


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> When asked kirsten dunst stated (I am talking about *female nudity* here.)


So you are okay with male nudity?


----------



## kunalht (May 1, 2014)

Watched The amazing [STRIKE]Spoderman[/STRIKE] Spiderman 2... 
Good movie 8/10


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2014)

The Amazing Spiderman 2-8/10
Trully amazing movie,this spiderman movie is the best I have ever seen.Electrode is now in my list of my fav villans.
This movie is much much better than the first part,really gripping



Spoiler



They said the venom will only work on R.P's genes how did it work with harry?


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
Spoiler tag. You are not a newbie.


----------



## flyingcow (May 1, 2014)

The Amazing Spiderman 2- 9/10
One of the best movies i have ever seen 
you just need to watch it (In 3d recommended)
the scenes with electro were super awesome!



theserpent said:


> Electrode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



It didnt work...if it did harry would have been cured, rather than being green goblin...did you watch the ending scene? it was pretty unrelated IMO, unless spiderman is in xmen 


electrode


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> The Amazing Spiderman 2- 9/10
> One of the best movies i have ever seen
> you just need to watch it (In 3d recommended)
> the scenes with electro were super awesome!
> ...


hahaha I was thinking about mentioning that in my spoiler too 


Spoiler



Yes it was... I guess just a promo for xmen


and yes this is one of the best movies I have seen


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> So you are okay with male nudity?



1.





> I will not elaborate some of my statements since I assume most of us are mature here to understand what I really want to say.



2.





> very few people have the patience to read & understand long essays


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 1, 2014)

The review Of TASM 2 in TDF looks like it is one hell of a movie ... That RT Score though ... [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] There was an electrode in TASM2 ?


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> The review Of TASM 2 in TDF looks like it is one hell of a movie ... That RT Score though ... [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION] There was an electrode in TASM2 ?



RT itself is rotten.


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> 1.
> 
> 2.


1: You're living
2: In stone age


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2014)

lovedonator said:


> Such a good cast is being wasted on such shabby direction and screenplay. Andrew Garfield is the perfect Spider-Man.



He's perfect.
BTW,He and gwen(Ema stone) are real life couples


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

For the last time I will be addressing this OT irrelevant question.


whatthefrak said:


> So you are okay with male nudity?



Do you get aroused by male nudity? Because I don't therefore I don't get distracted.



whatthefrak said:


> 1: You're living
> 2: In stone age


No I am not because I have enough clothes to cover my body & almost all the people around me wears proper clothes to cover their entire body.

PS: If you love nudity then better watch erotic movies they are better than porn. making a good erotic movie needs a good imagination & casting too. Look into the works of  Tinto brass, russ meyer, Paul Verhoeven...etc.

That will be all from my side enough OT.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 1, 2014)

theserpent said:


> RT itself is rotten.



What do you mean ?


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> For the last time I will be addressing this OT irrelevant question.
> 
> 
> Do you get aroused by male nudity? Because I don't therefore I don't get distracted.
> ...


I have watched Tinto, lovely series it was but it was recommended to me by my friend, I personally have no interest in Erotic stuffs.

No, I don't get aroused by male nudity, I'm not gay. I do get aroused by female nudity, that's biology. However we are human and what differentiate us from animals are the factors of our brain, there's a fuse in our brain (it's there in my brain at least, can't speak for others) which alerts us or controls us from getting driven into something, like getting aroused is a different thing than continuing that arousal into some other thing, you know what mean I suppose. Where I stop is at getting aroused. If you see some young girl getting molested by arseholes, I suppose you get aroused by that too? 

You say you don't live in stone age by relating that factor with dresses, but it's our mind which have forwarded and that's the primary thing, dress is secondary.

I have no interest in OT as well but you sounded (or I should say sound cause it's present and future tense for you) like typical ancestors of ours, to whom women were a thing of entertainment, fully covered, yet somehow we became to be the second largest country in population. Ironic huh? 

Don't open the door anymore, don't expose yourself more.


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> If you see some young girl getting molested by arseholes, I suppose you get aroused by that too?
> You say you don't live in stone age by relating that factor with dresses, but it's our mind which have forwarded and that's the primary thing, dress is secondary.
> 
> I have no interest in OT as well but you sounded (or I should say sound cause it's present and future tense for you) like typical ancestors of ours, to whom women were a thing of entertainment, fully covered, yet somehow we became to be the second largest country in population. Ironic huh?
> ...



Dude you know what the problem with you is? You read to respond you don't read to understand.

It was my mistake that I responded to your posts.
Thank you .


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2014)

Either this stops here or I start with 'SRK is the best actor in the world' discussion!

You've been warned!


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Dude you know what the problem with you is? You read to respond you don't read to understand.
> 
> It was my mistake that I responded to your posts.
> Thank you .


And you post something where there's nothing to understand and which demands a response.


rhitwick said:


> Either this stops here or I start with 'SRK is the best actor in the world' discussion!
> 
> You've been warned!




Baap re, I'll STOP RIGHT NOW


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> And you post something where there's nothing to understand and which demands a response.


The day you hit puberty we will talk. 


whatthefrak said:


> **** Indian culture, always hated it.



Yeah same as above.

This will be my last response for you regarding this topic.


----------



## ithehappy (May 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> The day you hit puberty we will talk.


If you've a time machine please let me borrow it, then I can go back some 8 years  I don't have one myself.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Either this stops here or I start with 'SRK is the best actor in the world' discussion!
> 
> You've been warned!



I have no problems if you start the topic. Hope the Moderators are keeping a watch.

- - - Updated - - -

More points from 2 States movie. Even though Ronit Roy looked as if he had a relatively smaller role. He was good in it. I'm surprising he is playing hero's father these days. I remember he costarring with Ajay Devgn and Akshay Kumar. Both the latter actors are still coming as main lead. However bechara Ronit Roy has already started acting as father to heroes.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2014)

calm down people.



rhitwick said:


> Either this stops here or I start with 'SRK is the best actor in the world' discussion!
> 
> You've been warned!


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2014)

Why do you guys justify disobeying the decorum here by pointing that other guy did it so I will do too.

Just report the post.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 2, 2014)

*The Amazing Spiderman 2 - 6/10*

Must watch in 3D and not recommended to watch in 2D. The movie have awesome graphics, camera angles and superb fight scene with Electro. It will immerse you in feeling like Spiderman in 3D. Good Acting from Andrew Garfield and He is the Best Spider-man ever. Electrode played the villain role nicely. Harry & Rhino didn't impressed at all. The story of the movie is crap.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

It electro and not electrode


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It electro and not electrode



Electrode sounds better.  Electrode comes to mind first because of the Pokemon.


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Lets start with an example.(Er..pls take it light heartedly its just an example. ) when I first mentioned the movie "Holy smoke". I don't think anybody paid any attention to it. sam9s's eyes caught it & he mischievously asked me this
> To be honest I knew he was playing with me & what type of answer he was looking for.. However I told him the truth (I have seen kate nude many times & really wasn't interested in her that much.Monica belluci is better I think).
> .



To be frank again when I saw Holy Smoke, like 10-12 years back, Watching Kate nude was a big thing, atleast for me, we were in collage ...  so yes the prime reason was this, I admit and nothing wrong in it. Heck rewind back 20 years when I (infact we as we all friends saw together) saw Basic Instinct primarily because of steamy scenes and deliberately paused that leg turn scene by sharon stone   ..... at that time watching on VCR and being a teenager all this used to be a huge big deal ..... , Now all this seems trifle and we just laugh thinking those days.

AFA Nudity goes personally I am okie with it but it seriously seriously depends on the movie screenplay and demand of the emotions. Gracious Nudity is not liked by me, like there was in the movie called *Flight* Denzel Washington. Power house of a movie, but had a Gracious Nudity scene right during the start of the movie which could have been easily avoided.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 2, 2014)

Amazing Spider Man 2 (Imax 3D) - 7.2/10


----------



## quan chi (May 2, 2014)

sam9s said:


> To be frank again when I saw Holy Smoke, like 10-12 years back, Watching Kate nude was a big thing, atleast for me, we were in collage ...  so yes the prime reason was this, I admit and nothing wrong in it. Heck rewind back 20 years when I (infact we as we all friends saw together) saw Basic Instinct primarily because of steamy scenes and deliberately paused that leg turn scene by sharon stone   ..... at that time watching on VCR and being a teenager all this used to be a huge big deal ..... , Now all this seems trifle and we just laugh thinking those days.
> 
> AFA Nudity goes personally I am okie with it but it seriously seriously depends on the movie screenplay and demand of the emotions. Gracious Nudity is not liked by me, like there was in the movie called *Flight* Denzel Washington. Power house of a movie, but had a Gracious Nudity scene right during the start of the movie which could have been easily avoided.



I understand but I think basic instinct falls under "erotica" and what you did was perfectly normal.

I was referring to *pure* cinema (Post#20291). I am sorry If I have confused you or others with that word.   What I meant was some of those award winning films or those good films (which can be seen by all if they remove the nude scenes which are not much important). You can consider titanic as an example. I think without that nude scene too it could have won an award.

I hope now you must have got what i was trying to say.

Anyways like I said before I respect your views &


> From my point of view what I believe is correct & from your point of view you may be right too.


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2014)

quan chi said:


> You can consider titanic as an example. I think without that nude scene too it could have won an award.


**** Oscars and those politically intrigued awards, without that scene the movie and especially the character of Jack Dawson would not have been explained properly. I think you forgot that he was an artist! You really have some kind of problem, in which I'm not interested at all however, but as I'm interested about discussing about movies I'm bothering to comment here.

If it's about unnecessary nude / sex implied scenes, then right now I can remember the first scene of 12 Years a Slave, that was a totally unnecessary scene IMHO.


----------



## icebags (May 2, 2014)

so, those who have seen spiderman, please tell whether to see in 2d or 3d. planning to see this tomorrow. 

(i read the previus page comment about crap story & good grafix, just need more opinions)


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 2, 2014)

icebags said:


> so, those who have seen spiderman, please tell whether to see in 2d or 3d. planning to see this tomorrow.
> 
> (i read the previus page comment about crap story & good grafix, just need more opinions)




I have heard 3D is the way to go ...


----------



## kunalht (May 2, 2014)

icebags said:


> so, those who have seen spiderman, please tell whether to see in 2d or 3d. planning to see this tomorrow.
> 
> (i read the previus page comment about crap story & good grafix, just need more opinions)



Watch in 3D.


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2014)

*The Amazing Spiderman 2 - 7/10* amazing sfx, gr8 background score, awesome action, some good funny scenes, felt a little too long, felt there were too many villains in one movie and they were defeated quickly....all in all a must watch in 3D


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

I have happily put a certain member in the "Ignore list". If I remember correctly many days ago this person was asking for an uncensored version of gulaal. I asked politely what was censored (since I had not seen that movie) to which he replied in a rude manner like "do you live in this country..." something like that. I had asked a simple question.

If you do a little research this guy frequently comments
**** hate indian culture
****oscars 
***politics.
****this,******* that.... 
no doubt his userid describes him perfectly.

I don't know even if he knows what he is posting & he thinks hitting puberty physically means he is mature. I believe in maturity of the mind more than the body.

I gave him enough chances but every time he put some lame baseless argument.

Instead of giving me some strong reasons he was going on insulting my views by asking questions like.


> you are okay with male nudity?


 (There was no simile hence I take the tone was serious) 

*Btw out of the whole post he only found that sentence interesting? Really?
*
To which I would answer again. As a male myself why should I bother much about male nudity & distraction.(I forgot to put the  simile there. I except that & apologize for that)

Then he says


> 1: You're living
> 2: In stone age


Why? Not agreeing with him proves that you are not in modern age?



> If you see some young girl getting molested by arseholes, I suppose you get aroused by that too?



I got what he wanted to say However he could have put it in a different way. 
From the sentence it means he already thinks I do & just wants to confirm it. I preferred to say nothing.

But I would like to answer now.

1. In real life. I don't want to see any such thing happening. Even I don't want to imagine such a thing.

2. In reel life. It takes two paths. Some directors portray it as a frightening incident (eg: girl with the dragon tatoo,I spit on your grave(old one)..etc) & some directors take the liberty to make it a bit artisic.   First they will arouse you then they will make you feel guilty for it. (One good example will be the famous  "IRREVERSIBLE" subway rape scene. Here even if you focus on belluci you may enjoy the show for first few mins. but later when the situation intensifies you really feel sorry for the character and yourself. I think the director in this scene very intelligently managed to unleash the sexual animal inside most of us & then made us realize what damage it could do to us & others. BTW this is not the type of movie you can sit and enjoy with your family unless they are very open minded. Therefore I have nothing against it.)

then he says


> You really have some kind of problem, in which I'm not interested at all


Yes he is right I have a problem of NOT agreeing with him. I will even agree with rhitwick that SRK is the greatest actor but not with him.

I would also ask him to go through the anti bollywood thread. There he will find answer to one of his question(If he thinks). As far as titanic is concerned It is one of my favourite movies. Not only because of fictional jack & rose but because of its historical accuracies.
Its a movie which could be very well *enjoyed with your family* (I put it in pure cinema. which means IT CAN BE SEEN BY ALL If.... post #20340 )

If you just cut the post disrobing scene of rose where she is standing,some of her frontal nudity part when she is lying on the couch & some initial pencil strokes of jack where he is sketching her bosoms & the scene where jack fondles rose's **** inside the car. Thats it.

JACK is an *inspiration* for rose. Thats why cameron made him an artist. We already know how good jack is at sketching. Art highly depends on imagination too. Rose wanted a nude sketch of her its fine.They could have easily shown it by putting a different camera angle. If cinema also is an art then make the viewers imagine that rose is naked.

We are more interested to see how jack inspires her & the film successfully shows that through dialogues & expressions. Sex is just a bonus. 
Moreover the main intention of the film was not to show only the love between rose & jack. They were created so that people could feel the emotions of the passengers of that ship.

I have seen almost all the interviews of cameron regarding this movie, its making & documentaries & cameron's reason for the nude scene did not satisfy me. 

Now I don't care what he posts against or for me.


*Anyways if any of you guys still have any queries then please ask me. I would be happy to put my views on it. *


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 3, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I understand but I think basic instinct falls under "erotica" and what you did was perfectly normal.
> 
> I was referring to *pure* cinema (Post#20291). I am sorry If I have confused you or others with that word.   What I meant was some of those award winning films or those good films (which can be seen by all if they remove the nude scenes which are not much important). You can consider titanic as an example. I think without that nude scene too it could have won an award.



If anything, I'd classify Basic Instinct as a thriller.  Someone watching it as an erotica will not enjoy the movie for its story.


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> If anything, I'd classify Basic Instinct as a thriller.  Someone watching it as an erotica will not enjoy the movie for its story.



Its an erotic thriller.  There are many people who are not at all interested in its story! 
Thats why they went ahead and made a crap called Basic instinct 2.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] : Well mate, your last post was so much blabbering, so I'm not quoting that.

And try your best to intrigue others about my user ID, don't think that'll ever happen.

The ironic part of that jibberish jabberish long post was 'you' believe in maturity of mind than the body and yet you have problems with nudity where it is needed, without which a movie is meaningless. It's a rather normal thing among with many other stuffs in a movie, and mainly in REAL LIFE. I don't have a problem with nudity / sex scenes (not all of them) because they are just a reflection of our lives. 

You have a problem with that, so that's _your_ ****ing problem, not mine, or anyone else's, kid.


----------



## sksundram (May 3, 2014)

^whatever is the problem between you two, don't use this forum to vent out your frustration/anger through cuss words. If you don't like something, respond in a gentleman's way.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^whatever is the problem between you two, don't use this forum to vent out your frustration/anger through cuss words. If you don't like something, respond in a gentleman's way.


I did use a modest method of response with my first reply, you're welcome to go back and check it if that bothers you. But he started to drive crazily after that simple question of mine, which was whether he had a problem with male nudity or not! 

I'm not Gandhi, however I respect him but personally I believe in Tit for tat, and always will 

Being said all this I don't have any personal problem, frustration or anger towards him, or for anyone for that matter, why would I? This is a forum, I don't know any person personally here (other than few), so whatever he / she / bot posts don't make any effect on me. I keep replying to him cause I can't quite get his POV, or you can say that I found his reasons invalid, or better put he failed to validate the reasons. My old parents don't like the idea of sex scenes in a movie, when I asked them why they said it's awkward, to show private things on display in front of everyone, I respect them, cause they grew up in 50 / 60's with a restricted / confined social culture, but they never said that those scenes were unnecessary, or a sex scene or two made a film erotic. I don't have any problem with anyone's personal opinion, I respect that, but I find it disgusting when someone tries to give his personal statement a factual status.

I'll stop here, until the mods step in.


----------



## flyingcow (May 3, 2014)

*wallpoper.com/images/00/26/33/73/monkey-sword_00263373.png


----------



## lovedonator (May 3, 2014)

*The Amazing Spiderman 2- 6/10*


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2014)

Prisoners (2013)  - *www.vedicbooks.net/images/stars_5.gif[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2014)

*'Her - 7.5/10'* superb movie, love the end where the main character as a person  evolves, a must watch.


----------



## srkmish (May 3, 2014)

After the Dark - What a great movie. Its final day of philosophy class in college and the professor proposes a final though experiment. sharing some screenshots from the beginning of the movie. these are not really spoilers 



Spoiler



*i.share.pho.to/feeed68e_c.png


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^whatever is the problem between you two, don't use this forum to vent out your frustration/anger through cuss words. If you don't like something, respond in a gentleman's way.



No offence (seriously) but please do a research & see who was doing what.

*I had no problem* I avoided his posts many times. However when he started attacking personally It pissed me off.
*Instead of mentioning many times that "This is offtopic" & "I may be right on my views & you may be right on yours" this guy kept provoking me.* Still I kept my language as proper as possible.

My biggest mistake was responding to his posts. *I should have known he was trolling*.

*I apologize for responding to his posts*.

There won't be any problem because he is now blocked for good. 
*This will be my final post regarding this matter*.


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> If anything, I'd classify Basic Instinct as a thriller.  Someone watching it as an erotica will not enjoy the movie for its story.



Depends at what juncture of age you see it. When I saw it first time around 20 years back it sure looked like an erotica. But later I was much able to approciate it as a thriller. Another example is Tom cruise's eyes wide shut. Can be called an erotica but a post teen mature mind will watch it differently.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Depends at what juncture of age you see it. When I saw it first time around 20 years back it sure looked like an erotica. But later I was much able to approciate it as a thriller. Another example is Tom cruise's eyes wide shut. Can be called an erotica but a post teen mature mind will watch it differently.


Yeah in other words your brain should be capable of watching a movie and understand it and it should synchronize with the movie too 

Agree?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 4, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Depends at what juncture of age you see it. When I saw it first time around 20 years back it sure looked like an erotica. But later I was much able to approciate it as a thriller. Another example is Tom cruise's eyes wide shut. Can be called an erotica but a post teen mature mind will watch it differently.



Well, If anyone watches Eyes Wide Shut as an Erotica, they are surely going to be disappointed by the movie & probably by the sex scenes too, They'd be much happier if they watch porn instead.

btw "Eyes Wide Shut" is an awesome movie. I'd recommend people to watch it with their spouse.


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2014)

^^ Exactly those scenes in eyes wide shut never gives that type of feeling no matter you are in which age group. Btw *femme fatale* would be another good example for erotic thrillers.


----------



## sam9s (May 4, 2014)

quan chi said:


> ^^ Exactly those scenes in eyes wide shut never gives that type of feeling no matter you are in which age group.



That might be an exception not a norm, teenage mind (specially early teen) is a different ball game all together.


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2014)

And I thought you guys are in school


----------



## sam9s (May 4, 2014)

^^ Which guys ...???


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2014)

those with date of joining well before are not schoolboys now.


----------



## icebags (May 4, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *wallpoper.com/images/00/26/33/73/monkey-sword_00263373.png



interesting frameshot, which movie is this from ?


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2014)

sam9s said:


> That might be an exception not a norm, teenage mind (specially early teen) is a different ball game all together.



Yes completely agree!
But first...since you have mentioned its name."eyes wide shut". let me post the most interesting part from this awesome movie. 
*s15.postimg.org/rxrefhcx7/KMPlayer_2014_05_04_20_16_10_55.jpg
image upload free

Well what i meant was basic instinct scenes can be enjoyed at any time! At least I still find those scenes from basic instinc 1 & 2 (deleted scenes) erotic enough.


----------



## flyingcow (May 4, 2014)

icebags said:


> interesting frameshot, which movie is this from ?


Its from a movie called "TDF: Last stand"


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm....

First time I read an argue where both parties are agreeing on same thing but arguing who is more correct!!!! Cool!

*Hasee To Phasee 6.5/10*

A sweet romantic movie after a long time. 

I'm still not convinced why Parineeti was made to do those faces?!


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> And I thought you guys are in school



Even I thought the same about you.

Kaise ho rhitwick bhai?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Even I thought the same about you.
> 
> Kaise ho *rhitwick bhai?*



Spam him in the Happy birthday Thread


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Even I thought the same about you.
> 
> Kaise ho rhitwick bhai?



Me cool...thanx for asking


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2014)

*The Amazing Spiderman 2 (2014) 3D - 8/10*
Excellent Movie and nice visuals is 3D

what is the difference in IMAX 3D?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Amazing Spiderman 2 (2014) 3D - 8/10*
> Excellent Movie and nice visuals is 3D
> 
> what is the difference in IMAX 3D?



Yes. I have just seen the movie in IMAX 3D and a 21 Cineplex 3D and the difference is substantial. From the marvel logo to electro effects, explosions and debris, Spider-man swing web-shooting. IMAX delivered an unrivaled maxed out 3D effects, where the web strings were clearly directed toward the specific angle of the viewers no matter where they were sitting, debris flying and electric CGI effects were so much close and personal to each viewers. Moving objects and smoke and buildings were distinctly framed. cineplex 3D missed most of these and was just plain object to object 3D effect. Like you and me standing near and far.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Me cool...thanx for asking



Sirf Thanks se hamara kya hoga? 
Online Pastry bhejo na? 
Hyderabadi Biryani bhi chalegi!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 5, 2014)

*The Amazing Spider Man 2 - 6.5/10* ... I will only say that they tried to do too many things in 1 movie and never committed to any particular thing , which harmed this movie .


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2014)

The Amazing "Spoder" Man 2  -  5/10 meh.. I think the story writers were 10 year old girls or something ."I am gonna include these, these and these, and a little bit of that sparkly thing, then I am gonna add some of this, ooo I like this I will add this to" .. 
That was ruined by crap load of people giving running commentary about what's going on on the screen.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 6, 2014)

You know a movie's marketing is bad when the ending scene winds up in the trailer .. lol wth sony ?  Why is spody so popular in India ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2014)

Why are only crappy movies popular in india ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 6, 2014)

*Django Unchained* - 6.5/10

I thought the movie was quite decent until



Spoiler



Schultz commits suicide by somehow deciding to kill Calvin & Django does a Rambo.   
Schultz seemed a very cool headed person till that point.
The way Django convinces the 3 guys to free him seemed very odd too.  I thought they'd be extra careful with someone who got Calvin killed.


----------



## ithehappy (May 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Why are only crappy movies popular in india ?


This topic might give you some hints.


----------



## Pasapa (May 6, 2014)

Well a bad movie to you is a good movie to someone else, being good or bad is relative, its all about one's preferences...

(this is what  i say to myself when i see horrible movies become hits in India)


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Well a bad movie to you is a good movie to someone else, being good or bad is relative, its all about one's preferences...
> 
> (this is what  i say to myself when i see horrible movies become hits in India)



I was impressed with your first statement however disappointed with what you gave in the brackets.
How does horrible movies being hit effect you?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 6, 2014)

*The Monuments Men (2014)* *-8/10*


----------



## sam_738844 (May 6, 2014)

The Monuments Men - 5.3/10

The Machine - 5 /10


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 6, 2014)

RCuber said:


> The Amazing "Spoder" Man 2  -  5/10 meh.. I think the story writers were 10 year old girls or something ."I am gonna include these, these and these, and a little bit of that sparkly thing, then I am gonna add some of this, ooo I like this I will add this to" ..
> *That was ruined by crap load of people giving running commentary about what's going on on the screen*.



Arghh , I hate the commentary people in the theater + the late entrants . When I watched TASM2 there was a guy behind me watching IPL matches score and announcing it to his friend every minute and commenting on the movie too , I felt like kicking him . BTW , Watching the Godzilla Trailer (#2 I guess) on the big screen in 3D felt Awesome .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

* The amazing spider man 2* 8.5/10
Cliffhanger ending . Other than that, movie was quite good. Better than the first part.


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2014)

haha same when i was watching TASM 2
so cheap comments were being passed, and then there are these idiot guys who wereaspeaking on phoes while seeing the movie..
when there was a scene where harry was drinking alcohol a guy shouted saying it wa rasna and started laughing 
and this was in a reputed theaters for, what is the point of paying 200rs for it, i could just watch it in a shitty 50rs theater with much less comments


----------



## ashs1 (May 6, 2014)

The Amazing SpiderMan 2 - 8/10

saw the movie last night..Visual effects were excellent..3D was used effectively..Plot wise, i wish they had shown a bit more of Electro & Green goblin( simply wasted the goblin )..didn't like the new harry osborn though..i think james franco was much better.. 
Much better than the first part !! Background music was fantastic !!

I went to the movie with couple of my friends & couple of my friends's friends..I had one of the worst movie experience as they were constantly chattering & commentating about the film & making fun of some scenes.. .. Next time, i might go alone but, definitely not with these guys.. :/


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2014)

How to enjoy movie. 

Go on week days, alone or with just one friend who also like to watch movie with his mouth closed. 
Most of the time the weekday shows are almost empty. 
check online for seating and select ones which are away from occupied seats. 

Profit!


----------



## harsh1387 (May 6, 2014)

Precisely the reason I go alone on weekdays to watch any English flick. 8 times out of 10 I get lucky with no such morons in the hall to ruin my pleasure of watching it peacefully. 
Why can't people understand it's a movie hall and not you neighborhood Park for gossiping.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2014)

What annoys me a lot is people pay around Rs 200 per head here in Hyd or maybe around Rs 400 for Imax 3D and they end up having conversations(long) in theater right when the movie is going on.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 6, 2014)

RCuber said:


> How to enjoy movie.
> 
> Go on week days, alone or with just one friend who also like to watch movie with his mouth closed.
> Most of the time the weekday shows are almost empty.
> ...



I did all three , but some a**holes still decided to take seats above mine and were constantly blabbing .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

I went to watch a 9 am show, nobody else was there except me and my friends.  enjoyed the movie to the fullest.


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2014)

RCuber said:


> How to enjoy movie.
> 
> Go on week days, alone or with just one friend who also like to watch movie with his mouth closed.
> Most of the time the weekday shows are almost empty.
> ...


be sure to take the seat at the corner..away from everyone else, in the dark...


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 6, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> be sure to take the seat at the corner..away from everyone else, in the dark...



If you go with a guy people might ... you know ... "misunderstand" !


----------



## kunalht (May 6, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> If you go with a guy people might ... you know ... "misunderstand" !


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> If you go with a guy people might ... you know ... "misunderstand" !



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cavern/101180-offtopic-thread-287.html#post2107243


----------



## ithehappy (May 7, 2014)

RCuber said:


> How to enjoy movie.
> 
> Go on week days, alone or with just one friend who also like to watch movie with his mouth closed.
> Most of the time the weekday shows are almost empty.
> ...


Wish I could hit the like button hundred times. Can't be any more true.

I used to go to movies with my girlfriend, who doesn't talk, but since she has got professional and moved to a different state I am forced to go with my friends, and they talk, talk and talk. And my mind says kill them, kill them and ****ing kill them, yet I can't. I guess I will have to admire Dr.Lecter after all  I went to see last three movies all by myself, and myself only, and I did book seats where least people were already booked, however as the movie progressed, lot more idiots filled up. That's another thing, idiots coming to see a movie after it's half over


----------



## Inceptionist (May 7, 2014)

I go with my childhood friend mostly. Sometimes with couple of friends from my college, but all of them pay attention to movie and switch their phones to silent mode.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I went to watch a 9 am show, nobody else was there except me and my friends.  enjoyed the movie to the fullest.



next time go to see a horror movie @9am show alone, when there will be no one except u and one unknown person booked a seat behind ur row. and enjoy the movie in fullest.


----------



## ithehappy (May 7, 2014)

*Dallas Buyers Club*

Simply brilliant performance by Matthew McConaughey.  The whole movie was good too, but expected better. 

8/10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2014)

icebags said:


> next time go to see a horror movie @9am show alone, when there will be no one except u and one unknown person booked a seat behind ur row. and enjoy the movie in fullest.



I'd like to but there are no horror movie shows at 9 am


----------



## ssb1551 (May 7, 2014)

A lot of discussion about TASM 2!! I'll give it a 7/10 simply because how the script writers tried to change the story from comics. Norman Osbourne is the Green Goblin. Harry Osbourne became the Green Goblin later under trauma. Gwen Stacy dies at Brooklyn Bridge. AND don't even gemme started on the powers of Electro. If they actually follow the comics it can turn out to be great. What interesting is that if one combines the Toby McGuire's Spidey and Garfield's one then 1 gets a story that closely follows the comics.

The most disappointing parts were - 1) The introduction of the Insidious Six by Rhino and 2) the end credits scene. Why on God's green Earth would they show the start of X-Men Days of Future Past saga? Spidey was never a part of X-Men, infact showing the origin of Age of Ultron saga would have made more sense since Spidey was one of the early members of Avengers.


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2014)

^^ Idiot .. use spoiler tags


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 7, 2014)

Spoiler






ssb1551 said:


> A lot of discussion about TASM 2!! I'll give it a 7/10 simply because how the script writers tried to change the story from comics. Norman Osbourne is the Green Goblin. Harry Osbourne became the Green Goblin later under trauma. Gwen Stacy dies at Brooklyn Bridge. AND don't even gemme started on the powers of Electro. If they actually follow the comics it can turn out to be great. What interesting is that if one combines the Toby McGuire's Spidey and Garfield's one then 1 gets a story that closely follows the comics.
> 
> The most disappointing parts were - 1) The introduction of the Insidious Six by Rhino and 2) the end credits scene. Why on God's green Earth would they show the start of X-Men Days of Future Past saga? Spidey was never a part of X-Men, infact showing the origin of Age of Ultron saga would have made more sense since Spidey was one of the early members of Avengers.






1. Its called the sinister six . 2. The end scene was a teaser to X-Men DOFP because of a deal between Sony and Fox , Marc Webb had to make 1 film after TASM 1 for Fox but he didnt as he had to work on TASM 2 straight away , so in order to allow Marc Webb to make TASM2 , sony had to put that teaser for free at the end . It has nothing to do with this spidey being in X-men or MCU. For more info go here : *collider.com/amazing-spider-man-2-post-credits-scene-x-men/


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2014)

*The Big Red One (1980) -6/10
The Longest Day (1962) -8/10*


----------



## ashs1 (May 7, 2014)

The 40 year old virgin - 7/10..Steve carell was superb..& i liked the story line. 
Knocked up - 6/10...apart from a few chuckles in some scenes, this movie didn't really interest me much.. :/

Tamil Movies : 

Jilla - 6/10 - typical kollywood masala film with loads of overacting from most actors. :/
Thalaivaa - 5/10 - much more serious movie than jilla, but too slow for my taste. first half was good...second half started to drag a bit..Santhanam could've been used a bit more..
Ethir Neechal - 8/10 - What a movie !! Sivakarthikeyan was Incredible & he's definitely one of my fav. actors from now on..Loads & loads of funny scenes..Must watch !!

Has anyone seen Vishal's movie : "Naan Sigappu Manithan" ??

planning to watch Schindler's List today...


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2014)

Stigmata (1999) 7.5/10 - A priest from the Vatican hears of a statue of the
Virgin Mary bleeding tears in a small town. Meanwhile,a young woman in the U.S. begins toshow signs of stigmata, the wounds of Christ. 

The priest from the Vatican links up with her and cares for her as she is increasingly afflicted by the stigmata. Her ranting and raving finally begins to make sense to the priest of the links and cause between these two incidents.


----------



## nac (May 7, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Has anyone seen Vishal's movie : "Naan Sigappu Manithan" ??


No. May be in when they telecast in TV. 
Vaayai Moodi Pesavum review is good. Try that...


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> Stigmata (1999) 7.5/10 - A priest from the Vatican hears of a statue of the


Now see Raaz 2 if you haven't.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (May 7, 2014)

12 ANGRY MEN <3 
Best movie ever.NO DEBATE. 
PERIOD.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Now see Raaz 2 if you haven't.



I've not even seen Raaz 1 and I don't think I'm going to in a while but thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## R2K (May 8, 2014)

The Blair Witch Project
The second horror movie that really managed to scare me. The first one was insidious 1. 
But insidious had CGI support to make it look scary like that. But The Blair Witch Project seemed like it was made on a ridiculously low budget and CGI was just out of question. Everything looked so real , like those events really happened and that might be what really made it look that genuinely scary


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> 1. Its called the sinister six . 2. The end scene was a teaser to X-Men DOFP because of a deal between Sony and Fox , Marc Webb had to make 1 film after TASM 1 for Fox but he didnt as he had to work on TASM 2 straight away , so in order to allow Marc Webb to make TASM2 , sony had to put that teaser for free at the end . It has nothing to do with this spidey being in X-men or MCU. For more info go here : *collider.com/amazing-spider-man-2-post-credits-scene-x-men/



I read somewhere that the Avengers and the Xmen exist in the same universe...and hence in the Cap - 2 end credit scene we had the mutants introduced...correct me if I am wrong :/


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> I've not even seen Raaz 1 and I don't think I'm going to in a while but thanks for the suggestion anyway.


I think he is not suggesting to you to watch Raaz2, maybe he is trying to imply that Raaz2 was copied from that movie.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 8, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> I read somewhere that the Avengers and the Xmen exist in the same universe...and hence in the Cap - 2 end credit scene we had the mutants introduced...correct me if I am wrong :/



Yes, both Avengers and X-Men exist in the Marvel Universe in the same timeline, but Spidey never teamed up with X-Men as such although he has had missions with Wolverine. The end credits scene in The Winter Soldier made perfect sense since Quick Silver and The Scarlet Witch were a part of Avengers after they left Magneto's team.


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

yea...there might be Xmen and Avengers cross over movie....and a fight between Spidey and Wolverine will be interesting


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I read somewhere that the Avengers and the Xmen exist in the same universe...and hence in the Cap - 2 end credit scene we had the mutants introduced...correct me if I am wrong :/




No ... They Dont , but *both can use the characters of Quicksliver and Scarlett Witch *as they were introduced in the comics as the memebers of Avengers (so the rights go with Disney/Marvel) but in 1980s they were retconed as the children of Magneto (Fox have X-men rights) . But neither of them can show the opposite relation in their film , like in Avengers : Age of Ultron , they cant tell audience they are magento's children neither can they use the mutant word . That is why they were being called as* miracles* at the end of Captain America 2 and not mutants . Similarly X MEN: DOFP cant show Quicksilver as a member of Avengers or use the word avengers .

   [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]   [MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] *This will make clear as to which Marvel Character Movie rights are with whom ... *

*wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/comicsalliance.com/files/2014/02/tumblr_n0sbtcJKyr1qa0uujo1_1280.png


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 8, 2014)

R2K said:


> The Blair Witch Project
> The second horror movie that really managed to scare me. The first one was insidious 1.
> But insidious had CGI support to make it look scary like that. But The Blair Witch Project seemed like it was made on a ridiculously low budget and CGI was just out of question. Everything looked so real , like those events really happened and that might be what really made it look that genuinely scary



Nice movie.
The hype around the movie scared me more before watching it than the movie itself.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I think he is not suggesting to you to watch Raaz2, maybe he is trying to imply that Raaz2 was copied from that movie.



Maybe but the story of Raaz – The Mystery  Continues and even Raaz 3D are totally different if you compare these with Stigmata.

Anyway, Surprisingly enough I've seen 1920 just by mistake not even knowing the name back on 2008 and I liked it


----------



## Pasapa (May 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I was impressed with your first statement however disappointed with what you gave in the brackets.
> How does horrible movies being hit effect you?



My self-centered ego affects me


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I think he is not suggesting to you to watch Raaz2, maybe he is trying to imply that Raaz2 was copied from that movie.



Yep & a horrible copy.


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> My self-centered ego affects me



I don't care even if it does.
Thanks for informing though.


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> Maybe but the story of Raaz – The Mystery  Continues and even Raaz 3D are totally different if you compare these with Stigmata.


How do you know that? you said you have not seen these movies? Just kidding.

Anyways they don't copy the story frame by frame. They mix the story of two or three films so that it becomes hard to find out from which movie they have copied what. If I remember correctly you can find many scenes from it similar to that movie.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2014)

quan chi said:


> How do you know that? you said you have not seen these movies? Just kidding.
> 
> Anyways they don't copy the story frame by frame.



Aha aha... go see "Saaya" and "Dragonfly"!


----------



## quan chi (May 9, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Aha aha... go see "Saaya" and "Dragonfly"!


Saw the former long back. after that shock never got interested to see the original. Btw thanks for reminding will try to see the original now.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 9, 2014)

*Pan's Labyrinth *

9.5/10


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2014)

quan chi said:


> How do you know that? you said you have not seen these movies? Just kidding.
> 
> Anyways they don't copy the story frame by frame. They mix the story of two or three films so that it becomes hard to find out from which movie they have copied what. If I remember correctly you can find many scenes from it similar to that movie.



ok, got it bro  Mixing the stories of 2 / 3 movies in a single one really makes' em awful to even read the story 

Anyway, any idea on 1920 is based on which movie(s) ?


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> Anyway, any idea on 1920 is based on which movie(s) ?


I've seen many horror movies but I can't recall 1920 being copy of any movie. One or two incidents could be inspired but that too is negligible.

Only good horror movie the Bhatt camp ever made is 1920.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2014)

Thanks and now I see why I liked that movie so much.


----------



## quan chi (May 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> ok, got it bro  Mixing the stories of 2 / 3 movies in a single one really makes' em awful to even read the story
> 
> Anyway, any idea on 1920 is based on which movie(s) ?


1920 is a movie which I liked too! 
Once one of my friends told me he & his friend went to see this movie. In the theater there were hardly 10-15 people who were scattered all around. After the interval all were sitting next to each other.

At first I thought he was exaggerating but later when I saw the movie I understood he was not.
This movie is not heavily inspired by any particular movie. But like rhitwick said some scenes were taken from various movies like the exorcist (bhatt favourite.), haunting etc etc.

Even Raaz is good movie you may try it if you liked 1920.


----------



## nomad47 (May 9, 2014)

A not so new movie. "Vantage Point". The cinematography is particularly amazing


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> A not so new movie. "Vantage Point". The cinematography is particularly amazing



Mind bending movie, really loved it




topgear said:


> Thanks and now I see why I liked that movie so much.



your new avatar is


----------



## srkmish (May 9, 2014)

yeah. i had really enjoyed vantage point. these multiple perspective kinda movies are really good if well executed


----------



## ssb1551 (May 10, 2014)

^^ If you think Vantage Point is good then watch the movie it was inspired from - Rashomon, directed by the great Akira Kurosawa. His movies were way ahead of his times.


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> I've seen many horror movies but I can't recall 1920 being copy of any movie. One or two incidents could be inspired but that too is negligible.
> 
> Only good horror movie the Bhatt camp ever made is 1920.



By Bhatt camp are you referring to Vikram Bhatt. If my memory serves me right Vikram Bhatt is not related to either Mahesh Bhatt or  Mukesh Bhatt and both these Bhatts are brothers and are famous for those kind of movies. And movies made by them are referred to as Bhatt camp. 
1920 was not produced by either Mahesh or Mukesh bhatt. It was directed by Vikram Bhatt.
I think 1920 Evil Returns is also pretty decent if not as good as 1920.
Raaz2 is the best among the Raaz movies made.

As per the Bollywood movie standards the following movies directed by Vikram Bhatt  or produced by Vikram bhatt are all pretty decent
1.1920(Directed by Vikram Bhatt)
2.1920 Evil Returns (Produced but not directed by Vkiram Bhatt)
3. Haunted(Directed by V Bhatt)

There was one more movie directed by him which was not horror but based on some ghost or reincarnation *Dangerous Ishq* which was a big disaster.

.


----------



## quan chi (May 10, 2014)

*s24.postimg.org/eh22fo40x/KMPlayer_2014_05_10_04_42_34_57.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Mind bending movie, really loved it



Brilliant movie - this is what I can say about vantage point. Saw it a year back.

Anyway, see The Gauntlet (1977) - one hell of a action movie.



> your new avatar is



It's under construction


----------



## jaleel (May 10, 2014)

Now you see me 

7/10, Interesting movie


----------



## sling-shot (May 10, 2014)

*How To Train Your Dragon*

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjA5NDQyMjc2NF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMjg5ODcyMw@@._V1_SX214_AL_.jpg

*8 / 10*


----------



## quan chi (May 10, 2014)

*Bhaag milkha bhaag*
They could have easily removed 30 mins extra. Sonam kapoor's part was not at all required.


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2014)

*The Amazing Spider Man 2 5.5/10*
I don't see anything amazing about this one. 
The first series were better which had Toby McGuire.


----------



## icebags (May 11, 2014)

TASM 

grafix was good, and thats all the good thing is to say. the plot trasitions were wacky, story was just like straight, there was nothing in it. felt like watching some krish or ra one movie with super grafix.

the climax was totally unpredictable, but maybe some could have guessed from all those dad scenes, but ultimately there was the ..... DHAP ..... then

- End - 

6+/10 recommended for grafix, a bit of enjoyable with popcorn to some extent, thats all. the ending seemed deliberate, so that we can look forward to the upcoming x men movie ?

-----next, thinking of seeing million $ arm, recommendations, anyone seen ?


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2014)

quan chi said:


> 1920 is a movie which I liked too!
> Once one of my friends told me he & his friend went to see this movie. In the theater there were hardly 10-15 people who were scattered all around. After the interval all were sitting next to each other.
> 
> At first I thought he was exaggerating but later when I saw the movie I understood he was not.
> ...



someone gifted me the audio CD of Raaz long back .. it would have been better it was the movie disc 

BTW, Seen The Legend of Hell House 1973 - though not so scary but the movie is Ok and has some great classical value for me as I'm an fan of 70s and 80s movies.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 11, 2014)

* Insidious: Chapter 2 - 5/10.* Good Continuation to the previous story. The movie is a shame for the horror genre.


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2014)

I think only die hard comic fans like the new Spiderman. The reason why the original series , according to me , is the best and cant be beat is

1. Tobey was perfect as the shy,nerdy kid and he had very expressive eyes full of emotions. While Kirsten was not such a good actress the Tobey/Kirsten chemistry was very good, better than Garfield/Emma. Also, i personally feel Garfield hams a lot
2. No JJ simmons. Enough said
3. Also , the original aunt/uncle were more suited for the role. I sense someone cutting onions everytime peter has the last conversation  with his dying uncle.
4. Both William Dafoe and Alfred molina were great villians and their transformation from human to evil was mesmerizing. They possibly cant beat that.
5. The background score was much better in SP1/2.

Spiderman 3 was a train wreck. But i feel that sometimes producers(Sony) might have pressurized screenwriters/director to include more villians etc which might have ruined the story. The reason i say this is SP3 felt rushed to me. It dint feel like a Raimi story. His stories are always made with love and care and has a certain stillness to them.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 11, 2014)

I think Garfield is a way better spiderman and I never read the comics , and the TASM2 suit was dope , love the big eyes .


----------



## rutul (May 11, 2014)

My recs:

- Her

- Gravity

- Limitless

- The Woman In Black

- Red and Red 2

- The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo

- Hitman

- The Adventures of Tintin

- Mr Peabody and Sherman

- Wall E

- Paycheck

- Prometheus

- Pandorum

- LOTR and The Hobbit Series

- Eagle Eye

- The Ninth Gate

- Premium Rush

- The Tourist

- Cloud Atlas

- The Terminal

- The Words

- Up in the air

- V for Vendetta

- Captain Phillips

- Catch me if you can

- Sherlock (Movie and TV series  )

- Inception

- Now You See Me

- Oceans Series

- Transporter

- Taken 2

- Batman/Ironman trilogies, ASM and ASM2, Thor duology, Cap America duology, Avengers

- Law Abiding Citizen

- Zodiac (RDJ Version)

- Blue Streak (Hindi version is actually funny)

- Saving Private Ryan

- Harold and Kumar movies

- Johnny English duology

- The Three Stooges

- Kung Fu Panda (1 & 2)

- Madagascar Series

- Ratatouille (ra-ta-too-ee)

- Puss in Boots

- Despicable Me (1 & 2) These are my favourites (pulichika masala? macaroni,spaghetti,meatballs... Oh I'd love to have an army of minions  )


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I think Garfield is a way better spiderman and I never read the comics , and the TASM2 suit was dope , *love the big eyes* .



*forums.kaulaparta.com/media/12786/am%20I%20kawaii%20uguu.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2014)

*Queen-9/10*

This is the best bollywood movie in the past 3-4 years just amazing


----------



## kunalht (May 11, 2014)

Faun said:


> *forums.kaulaparta.com/media/12786/am%20I%20kawaii%20uguu.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (May 11, 2014)

*The Man From Earth* - 11/10

Nothing lasts forever?


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *The Man From Earth* - 11/10
> 
> Nothing lasts forever?



I recommend this to everyone who is interested in movies. I always do.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I recommend this to everyone who is interested in movies. I always do.



I have failed so many times to convince people on watching movies with different stories. I just stop after recommending one or two. Most prefer run of the mill bollywood and hollywood movies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 11, 2014)

Faun said:


> *forums.kaulaparta.com/media/12786/am%20I%20kawaii%20uguu.jpg





Spoiler



*www.quickmeme.com/img/e8/e86f88a365b62b12a6b3f8105ab5e3a9d298d53b8ea03907bcc1875d07dc2ebe.jpg


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2014)

Faun said:


> I have failed so many times to convince people on watching movies with different stories. I just stop after recommending one or two. Most prefer run of the mill bollywood and hollywood movies.



try me


----------



## Inceptionist (May 11, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *The Man From Earth* - 11/10
> 
> Nothing lasts forever?



Entire movie is just a bunch of people talking. And their conversation makes me feel intelligent cause for most parts, I know what they are talking about. 

This movie is not for everyone I guess. Only nerds like us can appreciate it.


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2014)

A thought provoking movie at first appears boring because the director takes his time to create the context, set the scene, introduce the characters to us. then the story becomes so absorbing , you cannot look away. as i grow old, i like these kinda movies more - 12 angry men, after the dark, the secret in their eyes etc


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 12, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Entire movie is just a bunch of people talking. And their conversation makes me feel intelligent cause for most parts, I know what they are talking about.
> 
> This movie is not for everyone I guess. Only nerds like us can appreciate it.



More like ... REAL intelligent people can appreciate a movie like this.


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> More like ... REAL intelligent people can appreciate a movie like this.


More Like , if a person understands the movie then he will think he is really intelligent  

that being said, it took me a while to figure out Primer


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2014)

RCuber said:


> More Like , if a person understands the movie then he will think he is really intelligent
> 
> that being said, it took me a while to figure out Primer



Still I have my own conclusion for Mulholland Drive


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2014)

RCuber said:


> More Like , if a person understands the movie then he will think he is really intelligent
> 
> that being said, it took me a while to figure out Primer



I think I slept halfway through the movie *Primer* and woke up in future.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 12, 2014)

Queen bollywood movie, was a reflection of my own solo travels and staying in hostels! 

You guys should travel solo international, such amazing experience!
And yeah *solo*, not with friends.


----------



## srkmish (May 12, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Queen bollywood movie, was a reflection of my own solo travels and staying in hostels!
> 
> You guys should travel *solo international*, such amazing experience!
> And yeah *solo*, not with friends.



But , whats the point of that, if you dont have anyone to share the fun with. I dont think i can ever travel solo.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 12, 2014)

you will meet many people at hostels, many girls..just as in the movie..hot french girls...who will go crazy and dance with you on the streets .. this is just one example.. you will meet lot more..geeks like yourself too..



srkmish said:


> But , whats the point of that, if you dont have anyone to share the fun with. I dont think i can ever travel solo.



- - - Updated - - -

Secret life of walter mitty! very good movie again.
this one unlike queen .. inspires you to go on adventures


----------



## srkmish (May 12, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> you will meet many people at hostels, many girls..just as in the movie..hot french girls...who will go crazy and dance with you on the streets .. this is just one example.. you will meet lot more..geeks like yourself too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lolz. I find hard to believe that. Anyways, i think its much better to go with an adventure loving friend  . I think u might have gone with friends who would be like "Ok, this is all good, so when can we go back to the room and watch football" .Lolz. Me n my friend had explored so much uncharted territory in and around my hometown during schooldays, when we would show our other friend the pics, they would be like "Wow, where is this place" , when it would be 20 kms from their home


----------



## icebags (May 12, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Queen bollywood movie, was a reflection of my own solo travels and staying in hostels!
> 
> You guys should travel solo international, such amazing experience!
> And yeah *solo*, not with friends.



+1, solo unplanned travel is amazing !


----------



## theserpent (May 12, 2014)

Why don't movies like queen break Box office records..In India crap movies(krishh 3,Dhoom 3,CE,Salman khans) break records while good movies go away un noticed.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 12, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Entire movie is just a bunch of people talking. And their conversation makes me feel intelligent cause for most parts, I know what they are talking about.
> 
> This movie is not for everyone I guess. Only nerds like us can appreciate it.



Remember watching it a long back, some 5-6 years back. I liked it so much I burnt the movie on 2 DVDs for safe keeping. lol. They don't make such movies anymore.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Lolz. I find hard to believe that. Anyways, i think its much better to go with an adventure loving friend  . I think u might have gone with friends who would be like "Ok, this is all good, so when can we go back to the room and watch football" .Lolz. Me n my friend had explored so much uncharted territory in and around my hometown during schooldays, when we would show our other friend the pics, they would be like "Wow, where is this place" , when it would be 20 kms from their home





icebags said:


> +1, solo unplanned travel is amazing !



Had been busy with such travels on the entire last winter and the exp was great. Though I had travelled mostly alone.

Btw, Watched The Blair Witch
Project  - did not like it much as there's better such documentary type movies.

Btw, apart from true incident the movie was trying to focusing on the three people should have moved alongside the river not across it.

Survival tip from man vs. wild - my favorite show


----------



## ajayritik (May 12, 2014)

Sticking to same subject
*Blair Witch Project.*
Watched it after I heard lot's of things about this movie. I would say it was strictly ok.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2014)

*The Silence* 2010 - German movie. Kind of disturbing and more grounded in reality.

*The Man from Nowhere* - Korean movie. It's kind of long stretched with drawn out emotional dialogs. Feels pale in comparison to I Saw the Devil and other similar movies.


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> I have failed so many times to convince people on watching movies with different stories. I just stop after recommending one or two. Most prefer run of the mill bollywood and hollywood movies.




You have never recommended me ..  else I love movies with inquisitive screenplay ..... except overdone romantic movies .....


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2014)

^^no need to recommend movies to you guys. You already know all the good stuff.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 12, 2014)

For some good stuff, here's an action movie I saw recently that's not that widely known. I thought it was quite a good watch.

*The Boondock Saints (1999)  *


----------



## harsh1387 (May 12, 2014)

Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit.
 Another movie with a CIA operations and saving US plot. Good one time watch. Could have been better.
Rating- 3/5


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 12, 2014)

I too watched Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit ...  I would give it 6.5/10 . The suspension of disbelief is high on this one.


----------



## srkmish (May 12, 2014)

My preordered dvd of Drishyam arrived today and me and my family watched the movie. I can say only one word- Mindblowing. This is one of the best movies i have ever watched. The suspense, the tension is comparable to any great English movie or even better. Bollywood should learn a thing or two from movies like these. 9/10


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2014)

*Killshot*

Nothing to like in this movie except the appearance of Mickey Rourke! And the crazy role played by Joseph Gordon-Levitt.

5.5/10


----------



## Inceptionist (May 13, 2014)

I don't think I'll ever fully understand *Primer* and *Mulholand Dr.* 

Still, I like those films very much.


----------



## a_medico (May 13, 2014)

quan chi said:


> 1920 is a movie which I liked too!
> Once one of my friends told me he & his friend went to see this movie. In the theater there were hardly 10-15 people who were scattered all around. After the interval all were sitting next to each other.
> 
> At first I thought he was exaggerating but later when I saw the movie I understood he was not.
> ...



*1920* was indeed creepy. I thought it was heavily inspired by Emily Rose. Spooky, nonetheless. 

*The Lunchbox* - Lovely movie. Superb direction. Though the tiffin concept was new, the letter concept has been tried in few movies before. I dont think the concept is very original.

*Dhoom 3* - I though the direction and look of the movie was sleek and I quite liked it. But then it is a masala movie copied from many. The most idiotic was Amir's transformer bike. Never knew Aamir khan has breasts. 

*Queen* - Not sure I wrote about it before. But I quite liked the movie as most of you must have too. Still, I thought there were tinges of English Vinglish and The Spanish Apartment / Russian Dolls.


----------



## quan chi (May 13, 2014)

*Queen*
I would like to thank all those members who have recommended this movie. I really liked this movie. Some of you guys should have put a review of this movie in the review thread. Vikas bahl's direction was good indeed. Every actor in this movie was convincing in their roles. Still something was missing from this movie maybe a bit more sightseeing. If I have to compare I would say it is better than Highway.


theserpent said:


> Why don't movies like queen break Box office records..In India crap movies(krishh 3,Dhoom 3,CE,Salman khans) break records while good movies go away un noticed.


Well I don't know if this is correct but the report (given on some pages) says this movie almost did business near to 100 crores. Therefore we can say It did well at the box office!



a_medico said:


> *Dhoom 3* - I though the direction and look of the movie was sleek and I quite liked it. But then it is a masala movie copied from many. The most idiotic was Amir's transformer bike. Never knew Aamir khan has breasts.


For me the movie is really bad except for one or two good scenes/drama there is NOTHING more but nonsense. The long boring chase sequences in the (almost) empty streets (booked for shooting) is the worst part. The only good thing in this movie is its cinematography.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 13, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Entire movie is just a bunch of people talking. And their conversation makes me feel intelligent cause for most parts, I know what they are talking about.
> 
> This movie is not for everyone I guess. Only nerds like us can appreciate it.



Err.. I am not a nerd. But I enjoy movies.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2014)

hehe...people calling themselves nerds.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 13, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Err.. I am not a nerd. But I enjoy movies.



And yet, here we are.


----------



## srkmish (May 13, 2014)

I think people just like to label themselves nerds cuz nerd is the new cool. Maddox will explain better below.

*thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=youre_not_a_nerd

Best quote - "If you have to tell people you're a nerd, chances are you're not. Nerds don't have to advertise their status. We know. Being a nerd is a byproduct of losing yourself in what you do, often at the expense of friends, family and hygiene. Until or unless you've paid your dues, you haven't earned the right—or reason—to call yourself a nerd. Being a nerd isn't graceful or glorious. It's a life born out of obsessive dedication to a craft, discipline or collecting some stupid **** that only you care about"


----------



## Allu Azad (May 13, 2014)

*Bachelor Party* - 6/10

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0086927/


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2014)

srkmish said:


> My preordered dvd of Drishyam arrived today and me and my family watched the movie. I can say only one word- Mindblowing. This is one of the best movies i have ever watched. The suspense, the tension is comparable to any great English movie or even better.* Bollywood should learn a thing or two from movies like these*. 9/10



By learning do you mean taking the rights to make the movie in Hindi?


----------



## srkmish (May 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> By learning do you mean taking the rights to make the movie in Hindi?



That will surely happen  . It is already being remade in Kannada. That version will be good. The hindi version will be predictably awful with cliched dialogues, scenes and stereotypical good looking actor and actresses without much ability to act


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Why don't movies like queen break Box office records..In India crap movies(krishh 3,Dhoom 3,CE,Salman khans) break records while good movies go away un noticed.


One thing we need to understand is that apart from Multiplex it's the movies running in Single screen which generate lot of money and most of these people are not necessarily from educated class, so all they want is entertainment. They don't want subtle movies and unless there is some kind of entertainment I don't think even movies with message work. Do you think movies like Stanley ka Dabba or Aankhon Dekhi and maybe even Lunchbox will have repeated viewing in single screen movie. 

Kindly don't generalise that just because some movies which are not upto mark if they become hits that implies most of the people in India make those movies hits.


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Bachelor Party* - 6/10
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0086927/



Only Tom Hanks movie that I did not like.


----------



## nac (May 13, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Best quote - "If you have to tell people you're a nerd, chances are you're not. Nerds don't have to advertise their status. We know. Being a nerd is a byproduct of losing yourself in what you do, often at the expense of friends, family and hygiene. Until or unless you've paid your dues, you haven't earned the right—or reason—to call yourself a nerd. Being a nerd isn't graceful or glorious. It's a life born out of obsessive dedication to a craft, discipline or collecting some stupid **** that only you care about"


Is it from a movie? Vaguely remember this quote... but not sure. 



srkmish said:


> That will surely happen   . It is already being remade in Kannada. That version will be good. The  hindi version will be predictably awful with cliched dialogues, scenes  and stereotypical good looking actor and actresses without much ability  to act


You seem like you watch many regional language movies?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2014)

*3 Days to Kill -8.5/10*


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

3 Days to Kill -*5.5/10*

Man on Fire - *7.4/10 *
( too much i dont know what editing ruined the mood a bit) Denzel is great as usual, is this the one kidnapper-must-die movie some Hindi movie got inspired from? I don't recall the name, it had Amitabh Bachhan in it.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 13, 2014)

Any one here watched and liked the movie - *"Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" *??  Its rated pretty high on imdb (7.8/10)

I watched it yesterday & I didn't like it at all &  would rate it quite low.  I am curious if any one here enjoys this  movie.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Any one here watched and liked the movie - *"Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" *??  Its rated pretty high on imdb (7.8/10)
> 
> I watched it yesterday & I didn't like it at all &  would rate it quite low.  I am curious if any one here enjoys this  movie.



depends on the taste of the watcher,like most spoof movies get very low rating, but I enjoy it a lot, pure brainless fun


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> depends on the taste of the watcher, most spoof movies get very low rating, but I enjoy it a lot, pure brainless fun



Spoof movie !!   Are you sure you've not confused it with something else.   "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" is surely  not a spoof movie.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Spoof movie !!   Are you sure you've not confused it with something else.   "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" is surely  not a spoof movie.



sorry, edited that post.. I was referring that one should not depend on IMDB rating, its purely person taste.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> sorry, edited that post.. I was referring that one should not depend on IMDB rating, its purely person taste.



Thanks for answering.  Yeah sure I  know not to depend on imdb rating & its  a personal taste.  But most of the times when I don't like a highly rated movie, I can tell why others might have liked it. 

But this movie was so odd,  probably more different than most of movies I've seen,  I get the fact that some people may enjoy this movie, but I still like to know if there's any among that audience here on a forum where probably the number of people doing drugs are low.

It's a movie about high drug usage but unlike "Requiem for a Dream"  or "Candy" where I can understand the characters feelings and problems even though I've never done drugs myself,  here I don't really get it. 
That said, I' still like to know if anyone here watched and liked the movie - "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" ??


----------



## srkmish (May 13, 2014)

nac said:


> Is it from a movie? Vaguely remember this quote... but not sure.
> 
> 
> You seem like you watch many regional language movies?



I watch too many movies . At one point ,one has to expand his repertoire to other region/international cinema cuz the usual hollywood fare gets too much predictable. Also having star actors in every movie doesn't bolster the story. I have watched and loved spanish/argentinian/french/german/korean/telugu/malayalam cinema  . As i read somewhere these emerging movie markets don't have too much lust for money or fame. Hence they can concentrate on producing good cinema. 

And the nerd quote is not from any movie. It is pure original Maddox. For those who don't know him, he is the king of sarcasm and comedy. He has had a very successful website (below) where he trashes everything on this planet and in doing so, totally exposes human stupidity and ego.

*maddox.xmission.com/

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks for answering.  Yeah sure I  know not to depend on imdb rating & its  a personal taste.  But most of the times when I don't like a highly rated movie, I can tell why others might have liked it.
> 
> But this movie was so odd,  probably more different than most of movies I've seen,  I get the fact that some people may enjoy this movie, but I still like to know if there's any among that audience here on a forum where probably the number of people doing drugs are low.
> 
> ...



Havent watched it, but sometimes a movie's theme is too melancholic and dark to appreciate. While i liked Leto's and Mccouaghney's acting in Dallas buyer's club, the movie as a whole was very emotionally draining and i was waiting for it to end in the later half.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *One thing we need to understand is that apart from Multiplex it's the movies running in Single screen which generate lot of money and most of these people are not necessarily from educated class, so all they want is entertainment.* They don't want subtle movies and unless there is some kind of entertainment I don't think even movies with message work. Do you think movies like Stanley ka Dabba or Aankhon Dekhi and maybe even Lunchbox will have repeated viewing in single screen movie.
> 
> Kindly don't generalise that just because some movies which are not upto mark if they become hits that implies most of the people in India make those movies hits.



Are you saying that educated people don't enjoy movies of Sallubhai and Akki? You are also implying that people from rich or well-to-do families prefer Stanley ka Dabba or Aankhon Dekhi over Krrish, Dabang or Dhoom? 

Multiplexes offer higher prices of tickets per person, especially on weekends. I've seen families of 4 buying tickets worth Rs 1500 or above. How many single screen tickets needs to be sold for the same amount?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2014)

Watched *Exam (2009) 7.5/10* ,Pretty cool Thriller I would say , Couldn't guess the ending . 



Spoiler



This felt like a Zombie-like Apocalypse Prequel


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2014)

^^ Yep it was a excellent movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

Yay just as my summer vacation starts , 2 good movies releasing in back to back weeks , Theaters here I come .


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Are you saying that educated people don't enjoy movies of Sallubhai and Akki?* You are also implying that people from rich or well-to-do families *prefer Stanley ka Dabba or Aankhon Dekhi over Krrish, Dabang or Dhoom?
> 
> Multiplexes offer higher prices of tickets per person, especially on weekends. I've seen families of 4 buying tickets worth Rs 1500 or above. How many single screen tickets needs to be sold for the same amount?



A small correction there is quite a number of people who watch in Multiplexes and prefer the movies you mentioned i.e. Sallu, some SRK and some Aamir khan movies. Infact I remember watching Housefull2 in a multiplex and I saw people enjoying the movie so much they were in splits for some dumb jokes. No wonder that movie ended up being a hit. 

Also when you say rich and well to do these can imply people who are necessarily having lots of money and well settled it need not be people who are educated. By Education I mean atleast a graduate. I see some people coming to Multiplex and enjoying some crass jokes whistling for that. 

Also one more point recently a movie called Manjunath released which is based on the killing of an honest officer by the Sand Mafia, that movie has not released in any single screen here in Hyderabad. It's been released only in multiplexes.

*Anyways if you have more thoughts to share what you mean by rich or well to do families we can take this further.*


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Yay just as my summer vacation starts , 2 good movies releasing in back to back weeks , Theaters here I come .



Hahahaha.. you still go to school


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Hahahaha.. you still go to school



atleast I am not an Unkle ...


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> atleast I am not an Unkle ...



LOL being a unkle has its own perks


----------



## y2karthik (May 14, 2014)

Drishyam(Malayalam) - 9/10
    Awesome movie with suspense till the end,very good acting from the overall cast esp Mohanlal.Bollywood should learn something from this and stop making shitty movies.
    Highly recommended.
    P.S:National award committee didn't even bother to see this movie,should have given a award for Mohanlal.


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2014)

y2karthik said:


> Drishyam(Malayalam) - 9/10
> Awesome movie with suspense till the end,very good acting from the overall cast esp Mohanlal.Bollywood should learn something from this and stop making shitty movies.
> Highly recommended.
> P.S:National award committee didn't even bother to see this movie,should have given a award for Mohanlal.



Got the DVD on Sunday, haven't seen it yet. Gotta watch it this weekend, I don't understand Malayalam much, only a few words here and there  , will watch it with subs.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 14, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> A small correction there is quite a number of people who watch in Multiplexes and prefer the movies you mentioned i.e. Sallu, some SRK and some Aamir khan movies. Infact I remember watching Housefull2 in a multiplex and I saw people enjoying the movie so much they were in splits for some dumb jokes. No wonder that movie ended up being a hit.
> 
> Also when you say rich and well to do these can imply people who are necessarily having lots of money and well settled it need not be people who are educated. By Education I mean atleast a graduate. I see some people coming to Multiplex and enjoying some crass jokes whistling for that.
> 
> ...



I just want to say that a person can enjoy genuinely good movies regardless of his education and income. 

Same applies for genuinely bad movies.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2014)

*Drishyam 6/10*

First of all this is not an original story and obviously not written by Jeethu! 

The story is lifted from the famous novel "Devotion of suspect X" by Keigo Higashino
I've read the book one year back and loved it very much. Jeethu didn't care to give any credit to him (and also put a touch of "Blue Streak" at the climax)

Second, there exist a movie adapted from the same book namely *"Suspect X"* which also I've seen and rated 6!

Third, a new movie is in development from the same book!

Ah, enough information for you all.

Mohanlal did good and rest of the cast too.

The story took 30 odd minutes to start and at that time I started wondering if I'm watching the correct movie. Pace was good but they toned down the main twists and the "Bingo!" moment was revealed too early too easy.

Still, one time watch for sure.


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I just want to say that a person can enjoy genuinely good movies regardless of his education and income.
> 
> Same applies for genuinely bad movies.



A genuinely good and bad movie is all subjective, and totally unrelated to education or income  ....... an example is I literally despised this movie called Fanah (aamir khan) but was a hit and liked by many ..

Lot many examples ......

- - - Updated - - -

BTW ..... Booked *Godzilla* for tonight ...... will update the experience ....


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2014)

Going for Godzilla tonight, check online and our near by theater is fully empty  YAY  


Spoiler



I might have to change my underwear after watching Godzilla in a empty theater :s , When I saw the trailer I was very intimidated .


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Going for Godzilla tonight, check online and our near by theater is fully empty  YAY
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Internet got popped up with IMAX 3D experience of this movie

- - - Updated - - -

Bryan Cranston looks epic on trailer


----------



## Allu Azad (May 16, 2014)

*Maniac* - 7.5/10

Please don't scream. You're beautiful.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2014)

*Shaadi ke side effects 5.5/10*

This movie is 1 hour long than its ideal length.
Only thing that comes to my mind is 'Boring'!


----------



## 10 numberi (May 16, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Shaadi ke side effects 5.5/10*
> 
> This movie is 1 hour long than its ideal length.
> Only thing that comes to my mind is 'Boring'!



Bad movie? put it in must not watch.


----------



## harsh1387 (May 16, 2014)

Godzilla - 
One word, Disappointed. Previous one was much much better. The biggest drawback is acting which lead actor couldn't do. Also storyline was much better in previous one. 3d is complete waste. I was actually bored in some scenes. First half is a drag, second is bearable. In my honest opinion chuck this and watch previous Godzilla again 
Rating- 2.5/5


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2014)

Cloverfield - 2 / 10
Time = wasted.


----------



## sksundram (May 16, 2014)

^ you should have posted in MUST NOT WATCH MOVIES thread.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^ you should have posted in MUST NOT WATCH MOVIES thread.


Forgot about that thread.. Sorry.


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2014)

Back from Godzilla, there were 100+ people in the theater. I had very little expectation from the movie.it was one of the best movies I have enjoyed this year. Human character is a total waste, but it makes up in other places. Sound effects is topnotch. Many will not agree with me and will say the movie is bad or boring. just watch the movie and decide yourself. Our chairs were literally shaking for the sound effects. 

Remember I had complained people talk in theaters? today no one spoke a single word and had their eyes glued to their screen. Just check these reactions when you watch.
There were two kinds of people in the theater, one who sat at the edge. others who were way back in the seats totally scared, cause I could see the body twitches of the guys sitting in front of me. 

I would rate it 8/10 , Majority for Sound effects. Will definitely watch it at least two more times just for the sound effects. 

Respect for The Godzilla.



Spoiler



Cranston's talent wasted. total disappointment for Breaking Bad Fans.


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2014)

*GodZilla* ........ This Godzilla is much much serious, dark and horrifying than the 1998 one. There are quite a few things that actually seriously works in favour of this movie and few that goes pretty much against. 

*First In favour :::* This movie is HUGE HUGE HUGE in it portrayal of effects, destruction and ofcourse Godzilla, almost surpassing Pacific Rim. The cinematography in this film is impeccable and jaw dropping. The Godzilla creature is portrayer exactly the original 1953 had. There was actually a plot, even though minimalist, and I think very reminiscent to 1954 one ...... 1998 had a laughable plot. The action sequences again are just monstrous.

*Sound Effects* ... again monstrous, I mean this move begs an ultra tetra sub-woofer to compensate the vibrations and resonance that is there while Godzilla is on screen. Incidentally my theater had a pretty decent sub and so my chair was just shaking all the time while Godzilla was roaring on the screen

*Against :::* For me the major drawback, was the screen time of Godzilla, this is a movie of Godzilla with a title Godzilla and if Godzilla is not what you will get, you will feel a bit disappointed, specially when you do get it its just freaking awesome, leaves you carving for more much more,and all you get are kind of teasers, till the very end where actually you get to fully watch him fighting for maybe 10-12 minutes. BUT those 10-12 minutes are just adrenaline pumping and HUGE.

Almost all, infact ALL scenes I guess with Godzilla are pictured in dark, even though it does give a scary and eerie feeling, I wish I could have seen the fight in broad daylight atleast one fight

Bryan Cranston was a wast, even though what ever screen time he got he delivered, but I wished him much more screen presence.

I would give this a* 6.8/10 .*.......... even though I enjoyed the 1998 one as well, but that was coz of different reasons all together ...


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2014)

Oh crap .. I have high expectations from Godzilla... Fingers crossed


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2014)

BTW.. watch out for the bird.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 17, 2014)

Should I go for Godzilla or not?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2014)

Godzilla dropped from 9.0 to 7.8 in a day on IMDB , wow I am woried ... 
  [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] you should probably go .


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2014)

^^It's a paisa wasool entertaintment flick. What do you expect from imdb ratings ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^It's a paisa wasool entertaintment flick. What do you expect from imdb ratings ?



Just that I have never seen any movie fall of that much that quickly even TASM2 didnt fall that quickly . I will watch it though  . On Other note [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] what trailers were shown . 

I just saw Interstellar trailer , I have got no idea what to expect of this movie . I get the basic plot that humans cant grow more food because of weather and must find a new home . But is the movie gonna be based on earth or more on space travel .Is it going to be a pure sci-fi or a drama . I need to see another trailer , seriously this trailer was different than most other movie's trailer , which give the whole movie away .


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2014)

Small horror movie challenge to veterans here, survive this and prove your might!

*House (1977)*

Directed by Japanese Ramsay brothers!


----------



## srkmish (May 17, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Small horror movie challenge to veterans here, survive this and prove your might!
> 
> *House (1977)*
> 
> Directed by Japanese Ramsay brothers!



thanks. i love horror and will add it to my dl list. although tbh, i dont really feel "scared" by horror movies anymore. i watch it for the grisly atmosphere, the tension and the thrill. also more often than not, horror movies are shot in scenic locations - big house, morgues, countryside homes etc


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^It's a paisa wasool entertaintment flick. What do you expect from imdb ratings ?



Its not a pop corn (paisa wasool) entertainer .... 1998 Godzilla was, this is more dark....... Godzilla does not even make it to the screen 90 min in to the movie, down the line ...  (Which I agree does not necessarily mean good ... )

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> I just saw Interstellar trailer , I have got no idea what to expect of this movie . I get the basic plot that humans cant grow more food because of weather and must find a new home . But is the movie gonna be based on earth or more on space travel .Is it going to be a pure sci-fi or a drama . I need to see another trailer , seriously this trailer was different than most other movie's trailer , which give the whole movie away .



Christopher Nolan is enough for me to get me interested, Christopher Nolan doing a sci-fi ..... is even more than enough for me to just go and see it ..... trailer or no trailer .. 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW another action packed sci fi moving coming starring Tom Cruse directed by Doug Liman ......*Edge Of tomorrow*


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 17, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Its not a pop corn (paisa wasool) entertainer .... 1998 Godzilla was, this is more dark....... Godzilla does not even make it to the screen 90 min in to the movie, down the line ...  (Which I agree does not necessarily mean good ... )



How does it compare with Cloverfield ?
I didn't really like the 98 Godzilla but enjoyed Cloverfield.  Not sure if I should see this tomorrow.


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2014)

*Shivers 7.5/10*

The movie starts as creepy and then moves to crazy.
Directed by David Cronenberg famous for "The Fly", "Videodrome" etc.

He later directed kinda similar movie "Rabid"


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How does it compare with Cloverfield ?
> I didn't really like the 98 Godzilla but enjoyed Cloverfield.  Not sure if I should see this tomorrow.



Why would you even compare it with cloverfield ..... two different pictures all together ..... well except maybe both have monsters ....... if you just compare it as monster movies ..... I liked Godzilla 2014 better .. clover field was ok for me .....


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2014)

sam9s said:


> BTW another action packed sci fi moving coming starring Tom Cruse directed by Doug Liman ......*Edge Of darkness*



Its edge of tommorow ...  , P.S. What trailers were shown with Godzilla ?


----------



## a_medico (May 17, 2014)

*Gunday* - I found it alright masala movie, though it has over the top script. The Bangladeshis have screwed up it's ranking on imdb


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its edge of tommorow ...  , P.S. What trailers were shown with Godzilla ?



edge of tomorrow .... yes  /..... apologies .....lol ...edge of darkness is there as well.... ..... no trailers were shown in my theater AFAIR ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2014)

*The Producers 8.5/10*

Such an amazing funny movie!
Zero Mostel as Max is tremendous and add Gene Wilder to that.

Full with funny one-liners.

b/w there's hindi remake of this named "Dhoondte Reh Jaaoge"


----offtopic-----
Fcuk!
Ekta Kapoor bough rights of "Devotion of Suspect X"!!! I did not know that!
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/entert...d-remake-of-Drishyam/articleshow/30346672.cms


----------



## ssb1551 (May 17, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> What trailers were shown with Godzilla ?



Blended, Edge of Tomorrow & Into the Storm were the trailers that I got to see.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 17, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Blended, Edge of Tomorrow & Into the Storm were the trailers that I got to see.



Good ... Thanks , How would you rate Godzilla ?


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2014)

*Out of furnace 5/10*

Most boring movie I've seen recently.
IMO, it belongs in the borderline of Must and Must not..
Avoid if you can.


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2014)

*The great escape*


----------



## icebags (May 17, 2014)

quick question again, as usual. godzilla - 2d or 3d ?

who has seen it ?


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Gunday* - I found it alright masala movie, though it has over the top script. The Bangladeshis have screwed up it's ranking on imdb


I am really now worried with your taste. Except for few jokes that movie.....its not even a movie.
Altering one famous dialogue from gunda (matriji ka dialgue): _Dhoom 3 aur gunday YRF films ke do najaayaz aulaad hai._


----------



## jackal_79 (May 18, 2014)

icebags said:


> quick question again, as usual. godzilla - 2d or 3d ?
> 
> who has seen it ?



Definitely 3D.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 18, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Why would you even compare it with cloverfield ..... two different pictures all together ..... well except maybe both have monsters ....... if you just compare it as monster movies ..... I liked Godzilla 2014 better .. clover field was ok for me .....



Thanks.

Why compare ...  I thought Cloverfield would be the most similar movie with similar monsters.  I've not seen the 2014 or the original Godzilla so I could be wrong.


----------



## sam9s (May 18, 2014)

well the only comparison I think off is both have monsters ......... and one might looka a bit similar, but thats where the similarities end ..... as a entire movie I think Godzilla was much better ........


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2014)

*Black Water 6.5/10*

I remember [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] recommending it number of times but I always avoided it. I don't like crocs. Nasty animals they are.
And, then after saying all these I watched the movie today. 
Good survival horror movie. 

They say "Rouge" is the best movie in this genre. I'll watch that too. Let's see...hmmm


----------



## pratyush997 (May 18, 2014)

3 Days to Kill *7.5/ 10*


----------



## icebags (May 18, 2014)

*Godzilla*

in the ancient times, long before the long, there was ..... the darkness. to restore balance and order from turbulence or swarms of darkness, god sends forth a heavenly ray of light. like the avatar of god himself, the ray of light kept on fighting - through ages, to some modern age dark gloomy day, when the humankind, men and mosquito alike, stood on a hanging bridge, helpless, shivering, watching all their might hugging the dust.

the movie started like prometheus, but propagated like jurassic park. 

and yest, there are those helicopters, that actually explode when hitting the ground. 

7.2 /10 for interesting doomsday like visuals, plots, cinematography, fps stuff with okish story for a monster movie. however it could not actually build up those thrills and fears, oh well.

watched it in 3d, after reading some comments and suggestion in prev page. but try to watch in some hall with very bright screen , as the scenes are mostly dark. also a good sound system will be more enjoyable. and try to acquire the center seat in the hall, not too back, or front.


----------



## sam9s (May 18, 2014)

*Side Effects* ... this is intelligent cinema, The plot outlines like this "_A young woman's world unravels when a drug prescribed by her psychiatrist has unexpected side effects"_ at first it does not sound like a very entertaining movie, but mind you this grips you like anything right after 10 min in to the movie, The first half is amazing, well-crafted, intelligent, involving and gripping, the second half is a bit rushed in the sense that outcome of the tension built on the first half is released too briskly. Thats all I can say without actually giving out the plot.

Its an intelligent thriller ...... go watch  ....*7/10 *.... from me


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2014)

Watched Godzilla again  , 

That bloody bird got me again


----------



## sam_738844 (May 18, 2014)

Muto ..err sorry Godzilla - 6/10, best romantic comedy of this year.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2014)

^ Any chance you watched TASM2 instead of Godzilla ?  , [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] whats the deal with the bird ?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 18, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ Any chance you watched TASM2 instead of Godzilla ?  , [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] whats the deal with the bird ?





Spoiler



IDK what TASM2 is but i sure did watch "Gojira"  , A Drama between a nuke-o-path father and Kick-ass (that's right) and his wife and their baby and Saito  and Zilla interrupting in a craigslist organized sex tape between two MUTOS????!!!



- - - Updated - - -

God damn it , i expected so much from a  godzilla movie and i expected right, since i so loved the good old kingkong vs godzilla days and after the 1998 POS movie was looking up to it.


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] whats the deal with the bird ?



its a freaking bird.


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2014)

*Bari Tar Bangla 6.5/10*

Language : Bengali
Genre : Satire.
Summary


> Roopchand Sen, (Saswata Chatterjee) a man of around 40, suddenly discovers that he cannot write anything in Bangla (Bengali language) any more. Desperate to regain his abilities to write in Bangla, he goes to a psychiatrist (Raima Sen). Tests show that he does not seem to have any physiological problems that may cause any disability. It turns out to be a psychological problem.Will Roopchand get back his power to write Bengali? Will his life be meaningful again?



This is a satire but did not touch the altitude of "Abhisapto Nighty". Should have been 20-30 mins less in length.
3 songs : total unnecessary and spoils the mood and pace. And two scenes of Abanti talking to Roop's mom are unnecessary too.
Still, full of witty and intelligent one-liners. No social message though (or at least I did not find one)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

Godzilla: 7.5/10

that godzilla scream!!


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2014)

*Point break*

Dhoom..... & a bit of GTA IV!


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2014)

*To Kill a Mockingbird*

Lovely film. 7.5/10


----------



## pratyush997 (May 19, 2014)

Bollywood movies these days.. Have to turn off the logical reasoning part of brain before watching them..

Gunday - 6/ 10..

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> *To Kill a Mockingbird*
> 
> Lovely film. 7.5/10


What is it? Anti-Hunger games movie?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Bollywood movies these days.. Have to turn off the logical reasoning part of brain before watching them..
> 
> Gunday - 6/ 10..
> 
> ...



60's Novel by Harper Lee, won Pulitzer Prize, adapted into a movie with the same name in 1962, Classic Drama, regarded as one of the best ever made.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *To Kill a Mockingbird*
> 
> Lovely film. 7.5/10



I still remember when my dad made me watch it. I didn't understand much as a kid. Then watched it in 12th. The performance of both the kids moved me. I will give it 9/10.


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Bollywood movies these days.. Have to turn off the logical reasoning part of brain before watching them..


These days? I have seen this happen right from my childhood in David Dhawan- Govinda movies.


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2014)

It depends on what type of bollywood movie you are watching. Well some of those dhawan govinda movies atleast entertained.I would still say they are any day better than sajid khan stupidity.
Sajid khan in his earlier carrier used to host a tv show where he would expose which movie/song copied from where & how the quality of the movie is...unfortunately later he started doing the same.


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2014)

heard mixed reviews for Godzilla....is it worth watching?


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2014)

quan chi said:


> It depends on what type of bollywood movie you are watching. Well some of those dhawan govinda movies atleast entertained.I would still say they are any day better than sajid khan stupidity.
> Sajid khan in his earlier carrier used to host a tv show where he would expose which movie/song copied from where & how the quality of the movie is...unfortunately later he started doing the same.


Too be honest there are so many movies out there which had no logic but entertained whether it was in the 90's or 2000's or the recent ones. Just because a movie is entertaining doesn't mean that it should be logical. I can count atleast 2-3 movies of Rohit Shetty which were not exactly logical but were/are quite entertaining. I wouldn't mind watching these 2-3 times. 

I'm not fan of Sajid Khan movies so can't comment anything on that. Small correction though it's Career not the other way around.
I have no idea about whether his movies were inspired from other movies.
If Critics could make up for the mistakes done by movie makers then there wouldn't be any flops made by Khalid Mohammed who directed Fiza.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 19, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> These days? I have seen this happen right from my childhood in David Dhawan- Govinda movies.



I'm not really a fan of comedy movies but I really enjoyed "Dulhe Raja"


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> heard mixed reviews for Godzilla....is it worth watching?



go for it, do not watch in 2D, i repeat, DO NOT.

P.S.- Reason : A 2D Godzilla movie with terrible plot, unnecessary winding and dreadful dragging over arguably self contradicting plot will become more PITE if the destruction, explosion and Godzilla screaming, fighting and stuff is seen in 2D, why? because its notably less than what you would expect from a godzilla movie, so whatever is still there, do watch it in 3D, it compensates the "dint get enough" feeling a bit.

Entirely my opinion.


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2014)

Godzila -8/10

Watch it in 2D.3D is a waste for this movie


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Godzila -8/10
> 
> Watch it in 2D.3D is a waste for this movie



you know what, I came back home and watched the trailer in my TV, and everything looked so crisp and bright!!

Recommended to watch in 2D if possible.


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Too be honest there are so many movies out there which had no logic but entertained whether it was in the 90's or 2000's or the recent ones. Just because a movie is entertaining doesn't mean that it should be* logical*. I can count atleast 2-3 movies of Rohit Shetty which were not exactly logical but were/are quite entertaining. I wouldn't mind watching these 2-3 times.
> 
> I'm not fan of Sajid Khan movies so can't comment anything on that. Small correction though it's Career not the other way around.
> I have no idea about whether his movies were inspired from other movies.
> If Critics could make up for the mistakes done by movie makers then there wouldn't be any flops made by Khalid Mohammed who directed Fiza.



It seems you posted the same thing but a bit more detailed.
I was not speaking about logic. I just said if you want logic then you choose some other films.

About dhawan govinda starrers I wanted to say they may be illogical but doesn't fail to entertain. Where as there are some directors like sajid khan whose movies pinches you more than tickling.

Like you said Rohit shetty's golmaal 1,2 & even bol bachchan were far ahead in logic when compared with vikram bhatt's Awara Paagal Deewana & Deewane Huye Paagal. However all of them are worth watching multiple no of times because they  entertain.


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> you know what, I came back home and watched the trailer in my TV, and everything looked so crisp and bright!!
> 
> Recommended to watch in 2D if possible.



Exactly,I never found any scene worth 3d..And it was really dull.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Exactly,I never found any scene worth 3d..And it was really dull.



Except for that bloody bird.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Exactly,I never found any scene worth 3d..And it was really dull.



Because of the crappy 3D theater. I watched it twice ( i most often do as i have two groups of friends) and 2D was just so bland. Imax 3D always is amazing.


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Because of the crappy 3D theater. I watched it twice ( i most often do as i have two groups of friends) and 2D was just so bland. Imax 3D always is amazing.



Nop.Cinepolis has the best 3D experience in India.Well Imax is different.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Except for that bloody bird.



oh i know now, yes i know now. it startled the **** outta me.


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Nop.Cinepolis has the best 3D experience in India.Well Imax is different.



 PVR, Cinemax all suck when it comes to 3D


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2014)

The best 3D experience I ever had was when i watched a 3D movie for the first time in Theaters (Wrath of the Titans at Cinemax) , none have come close to that . Saw many movies in Cinemax , Inox , Big Cinemas all are more or less same , and guys do you have to check the 3D Glasses to see if they work, In my city multiplexes almost half of the time they don't work and I have to change them .


----------



## pratyush997 (May 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 60's Novel by Harper Lee, won Pulitzer Prize, adapted into a movie with the same name in 1962, Classic Drama, regarded as one of the best ever made.





pratyush997 said:


> Bollywood movies *these days*.. Have to turn off the logical reasoning part of brain before watching them..
> 
> Gunday - 6/ 10..



"These days"


----------



## a_medico (May 19, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> and guys do you have to check the 3D Glasses to see if they work, In my city multiplexes almost half of the time they don't work and I have to change them .



They probably are Chinese!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2014)

a_medico said:


> They probably are Chinese!



They are Indian .... they are worse .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2014)

*GOJIRA* - 100/10. 

kthxbai. 

EDIT: Seriously, awesome movie. The tone is very different compared to Pac Rim. The movie impressed me very, very much. Now, I'm a Gojira fan till I die. All Hail the *King*! 

I cared about Cranston's and Gojira, I got what I wanted. I loved the teases. I'm sad this is getting postive-to-mixed views. :< [LOL]


----------



## Inceptionist (May 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> PVR, Cinemax all suck when it comes to 3D



IMAX 3D IS DA BEST!!!

Actually, quality of 3D is more of a question of how well the 3D conversion is done. If a conversion is crappy, even in the IMAX, it will feel like crap.

Also, IMAX projection is much better than multiplexes, hence IMAX 3D is always recommended.


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *GOJIRA* - 100/10.
> 
> kthxbai.
> 
> ...



Not serious if serious or trolling.


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> IMAX 3D IS DA BEST!!!
> 
> Actually, quality of 3D is more of a question of how well the 3D conversion is done. If a conversion is crappy, even in the IMAX, it will feel like crap.
> 
> Also, IMAX projection is much better than multiplexes, hence IMAX 3D is always recommended.




yea...also Cinepolis has better seating arrangement


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Not serious if serious or trolling.



He is a fan , he is serious , He also gave Pacific Rim 10/10 .


----------



## sam9s (May 20, 2014)

*Peepli Live!* ... wow what a powerhouse of a movie. This movie is Satire it its best and satire at its highest level as well. If you notice every frame and almost every dialogue is a bitter satire towards the system we have. I was moved by the movie, that too when I could not stop grinning at almost every scene, that amalgamation as a creator in itself is a feat as a director/screenplay writer ....... I seriously had a tear for the poor farmers ....... 

A must watch for all movie lovers.


----------



## 10 numberi (May 20, 2014)

Who deleted my post. I think it was not abusive.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2014)

Ignore the trolls. Feeding them is like blowing on a fire in hope of extinguishing it.


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> It seems you posted the same thing but a bit more detailed.
> I was not speaking about logic. I just said if you want logic then you choose some other films.
> 
> About dhawan govinda starrers I wanted to say they may be illogical but doesn't fail to entertain. Where as there are some directors like sajid khan whose movies pinches you more than tickling.
> ...


Do watch Banarasi babu, Ek aur Ek Gyarah and Jodi No.1 and do let me know how entertaining were these. I had some more but that's for later. 

As mentioned earlier I'm not fan of Sajid Khan movies and except for Housefull2 and part of Himmatwala I haven't watched his other two movies. I don't know whether it will pinch or cringe me.

I enjoyed Awara Paagal Deewana and the movie was successful as well pretty ok I should say. Deewane Hue Paagal was one big bore and if I'm not wrong that movie was a big dud at the box office.


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Do watch Banarasi babu, Ek aur Ek Gyarah and Jodi No.1 and do let me know how entertaining were these. I had some more but that's for later.


Apart from banarasi babu I have seen the rest. Had seen them many years ago & multiple times & honestly I liked them at that time.

I find his recent movies more irritating than previous. starting with partner (one of the worst),shaadi no1 etc etc.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Do watch Banarasi babu, Ek aur Ek Gyarah and Jodi No.1 and do let me know how entertaining were these. I had some more but that's for later.
> 
> As mentioned earlier I'm not fan of Sajid Khan movies and except for Housefull2 and part of Himmatwala I haven't watched his other two movies. I don't know whether it will pinch or cringe me.
> 
> I enjoyed Awara Paagal Deewana and the movie was successful as well pretty ok I should say. Deewane Hue Paagal was one big bore and if I'm not wrong that movie was a big dud at the box office.





quan chi said:


> Apart from banarasi babu I have seen the rest. Had seen them many years ago & multiple times & honestly I liked them at that time.
> 
> I find his recent movies more irritating than previous. starting with partner (one of the worst),shaadi no1 etc etc.


Govinda was in his prime at that time. Whatever he did was hit.

I've seen all three. Ek aur Ek Garyah was not that good but still Govinda and his antics made the movie tolerable.

Satish Kaushik, David Dhawan and Govinda gave use such laugh riots,
Coolie No. 1
Hero No. 1
Rajababu
Sajan Chale Sasural
Ankhiyo Se Goli Maare (after Andaz Apna Apna this must be the best in the same genre)
Kunwara
Dulhe Raja
Jodi No. 1
Aunty No. 1
Anari No. 1

and many more.......


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2014)

^^If I watch these movies now, will I find them as entertaining ? Probably like garbage.


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2014)

^^Maybe but not all. Movies like dulhe raja, kunwara & raja babu & some others can be enjoyed at any time. At least I like them even now.
Like I said if you see his recent movies (mostly 2005 onwards) like partner,Do Knot Disturb(Not seen but heard its bad), maine pyaar kyoun kiya, yeh hai jalwa, chor machaye shor, hum kisi se kam nahi....etc then you will see how his quality has degraded over the time.


----------



## srkmish (May 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^If I watch these movies now, will I find them as entertaining ? Probably like garbage.



we recently watched raja babu at friends house and were in splits the whole time. i had forgotten how incredibly funny some of govinda's movies were. certainly funnier than the disasters releasing nowadays


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2014)

IDK, if you all have seen but must go for "*Ankhiyon se goli mare*".
Not a single remotely serious moment. Over the top at times subtle and at times absurd comedy.

I'd go forward and would dare to put this in the same league as "Andaz Apna Apna"


----------



## srkmish (May 20, 2014)

yeah ankhiyo se goli mare was a laugh riot as well. compare it to a movie like bol bachhan - stupid antics, disgusting gay jokes and over the top action. govinda was not appreciated in his day and now also. he is an actor par excellence , not only in comedy but dark roles as well ( shikari)


----------



## sam9s (May 20, 2014)

Speaking of Govinda, one movie I particularly enjoyed was *Haseena Maan Jaayegi* ............. Number one series was good as well. 

Which movie is that in which Govinda Opens a Dhabba in front of his father in law's house .. (player by Kadar Khan). That was good as well.....


----------



## Ravi. (May 20, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Speaking of Govinda, one movie I particularly enjoyed was *Haseena Maan Jaayegi* ............. Number one series was good as well.
> 
> Which movie is that in which Govinda Opens a Dhabba in front of his father in law's house .. (player by Kadar Khan). That was good as well.....



Dulhe Raja


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2014)

srkmish said:


> but dark roles as well ( shikari)


Er.. I have seen shikari the movie really is terrible even at that time I disliked it and said WTF..


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2014)

srkmish said:


> yeah ankhiyo se goli mare was a laugh riot as well. compare it to a movie like bol bachhan - stupid antics, disgusting gay jokes and over the top action. govinda was not appreciated in his day and now also. he is an actor par excellence , not only in comedy but dark roles as well ( shikari)



I will have to watch Ankhiyo Se Goli Maare once to check on your comparison. So you don't like Rohit Shetty movies haa?
You are saying Govinda was not appreciated in those days. I still remember movie Aankhen which was such a super duper hit and I can say Govinda defintely had a role to play. Also if Govinda was not appreciated in the past I don't think movies like Coolie No.1 and Raja Babu would have been hits. I dare see this movies will work with any other actor when it was released in that time. 

Infact I had read couple of interviews in which 90's actors like Ajay Devgan, Akshay Kumar and Sunil Shetty who admitted that Govinda was one of the best. So I don't know from where you got this theory that he was not appreciated.

Shikari was one good movie(Coz of Govinda Performance) that went unnoticed.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> IDK, if you all have seen but must go for "*Ankhiyon se goli mare*".
> Not a single remotely serious moment. Over the top at times subtle and at times absurd comedy.
> 
> I'd go forward and would dare to put this in the same league as "Andaz Apna Apna"



I'm surprised then that this movie didn't work at box office. Even Andaz Apna Apna though it didnt work at box office was a decent earner and still popular among home Video.

I feel what went against Ankhiyon Se Goli Maare was that movie was delayed for a long time. There is Preity Zinta in that movie if I'm not wrong.

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> Which movie is that in which Govinda Opens a Dhabba in front of his father in law's house .. (player by Kadar Khan). That was good as well.....


Initially when the movie released and became hit I was wondering how can this movie be hit looks like typical David Dhawan type movie directed by Malhotra. However I watched I was in for pleasant surprise.  I like this one scene wherein Kader Khan asks Johnny Lever are you on my side or the character played by Govinda. Watched it recently on TV and enjoyed it again.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I feel what went against Ankhiyon Se Goli Maare was that movie was delayed for a long time. There is Preity Zinta in that movie if I'm not wrong.


You are wrong. That movie is "Raja bhaiya"
And Raveena Tandon acted in "Ankhiyon se goli mare"


----------



## ashs1 (May 20, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Speaking of Govinda, one movie I particularly enjoyed was *Haseena Maan Jaayegi* .............



I agree..Haseena Maan Jaayegi was a good one..i still enjoy it whenever i watch it on TV..
that imitation of a gurkha by paresh rawal is legendary !! .. ooo shaabjiiii !!!!


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> IDK, if you all have seen but must go for "*Ankhiyon se goli mare*".
> Not a single remotely serious moment. Over the top at times subtle and at times absurd comedy.
> 
> I'd go forward and would dare to put this in the same league as "Andaz Apna Apna"





srkmish said:


> yeah ankhiyo se goli mare was a laugh riot as well. compare it to a movie like bol bachhan - stupid antics, disgusting gay jokes and over the top action. govinda was not appreciated in his day and now also. he is an actor par excellence , not only in comedy but dark roles as well ( shikari)



After checking in Wiki now I know I watched this movie. Though the movie was not great I would say it was pretty decent.


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2014)

Another good comedy by govinda & david dhawan  "deewana mastana".

Anyways I disliked shikari mainly due to poor execution of the (flawed)story  & Govinda's character was somewhat similar to SRK's from baazigar & I prefer baazigar. These are completely my view.


----------



## sam9s (May 20, 2014)

Yea Deewana Mastaana was also pretty good ............. Baby Steps  ...


----------



## quan chi (May 21, 2014)

I decided to take a look at "main tera hero". dhawan tried very hard to resurrect his old 90's magic but failed again. This movie is an amalgam of scenes taken from movies of rajkumar santoshi,priyadarshan & dhawan himself. I don't know why they repeated the famous kissing jokes from "kunwara" more than once in this movie. Did they run out of jokes? Yep kunwara was another good entertainer!
eg:
[YOUTUBE]hgGwnGhnthk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]56vIrX697GI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ithehappy (May 21, 2014)

*The English Patient*

Some fabulous pieces of acting.

8/10


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2014)

Robot vs Frank - 8/10


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *The English Patient*
> 
> Some fabulous pieces of acting.
> 
> 8/10



That's one fav movie.


----------



## ajayritik (May 21, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I decided to take a look at "main tera hero". dhawan tried very hard to resurrect his old 90's magic but failed again. This movie is an amalgam of scenes taken from movies of rajkumar santoshi,priyadarshan & dhawan himself. I don't know why they repeated the famous kissing jokes from "kunwara" more than once in this movie. Did they run out of jokes? Yep kunwara was another good entertainer!
> eg:



This is direct copy of Telugu movie Kandireega.


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> This is direct copy of Telugu movie Kandireega.



Which one?


----------



## quan chi (May 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> This is direct copy of Telugu movie Kandireega.



 I have to see it then thanks for the input.

hmm.....interesting point here..
*www.sify.com/movies/kandireega-review-review-telugu-14976735.html


> Kandireega is a poor copy of the super hit Ready and *other commercial entertainers*, yet it provides enough comedy.


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I have to see it then thanks for the input.
> 
> hmm.....interesting point here..
> *www.sify.com/movies/kandireega-review-review-telugu-14976735.html



errr.. that actor plays the lead role in Ready :/

EDIT: ref that link


----------



## quan chi (May 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> errr.. that actor plays the lead role in Ready :/
> 
> EDIT: ref that link


Sorry not getting you.


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Sorry not getting you.



That link says the movie Kandireega is a copy of Ready .. but that actor in Kandireega (Ram) played the hero in the original Ready. So he copied his own movie?


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2014)

*Undisputed 2: Last Man Standing*

Hmm, surprisingly good movie, even better entertainment.

6.5/10


----------



## sam9s (May 22, 2014)

I have undisputed III in my library for a pretty long time ........ and I surprisingly see its got the best rating of the 3, so are they related?, do you have to see 1 and 2 to enjoy 3?


----------



## srkmish (May 22, 2014)

i rewatched the fugitive in blu ray glory. this is one of the best examples of pure thriller( without any scifi overlay or hard to follow complicated plot) . this kept me hooked from starting to end. while harrison ford was brilliant, tommy lee jones stole the show as the jocular, arrogant marshall.


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2014)

sam9s said:


> I have undisputed III in my library for a pretty long time ........ and I surprisingly see its got the best rating of the 3, so are they related?, do you have to see 1 and 2 to enjoy 3?


Maybe they are related, and I am looking forward to see the other two movies too. I was having the same question in mind


----------



## sam9s (May 22, 2014)

srkmish said:


> i rewatched the fugitive in blu ray glory. this is one of the best examples of pure thriller( without any scifi overlay or hard to follow complicated plot) . this kept me hooked from starting to end. while harrison ford was brilliant, tommy lee jones stole the show as the jocular, arrogant marshall.



I enjoyed US Marshals as well almost to the same level as Fugitive. If TLJ was good in Fugitive he and his team is even better in US Marshals.


----------



## srkmish (May 22, 2014)

Will check that out. Thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (May 22, 2014)

sam9s said:


> I have undisputed III in my library for a pretty long time ........ and I surprisingly see its got the best rating of the 3, so are they related?, do you have to see 1 and 2 to enjoy 3?



Undisputed III has to have the best rating!! Hurray to Yuri Boyka aka Scott Atkins!! The stunts in the movie are amazing! It is related a bit to Undisputed II - the fact that both the movie have Boyka in it but he is antagonist in 1 and protagonist in the other. Love pure hand to hand combat action flicks. I must have watched the last fight scene between Donnie Yen and Colin Chou in *Flash Point* a  hundred times and also another fight scene between Donnie Yen and Jacky Wu from *Kill Zone* too.


----------



## Tenida (May 22, 2014)

Body of lies: 6.5/10
Decent movie.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 22, 2014)

*Taken* 

Its a one time watch & for that it is entertaining.   But its just another typical action movie full of ridiculous moments, I don't think I'd want to watch it again.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 22, 2014)

^^ Well then a heads up - don't watch Taken 2


----------



## sam9s (May 22, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> . I must have watched the last fight scene between Donnie Yen and Colin Chou in *Flash Point* a  hundred times and also another fight scene between Donnie Yen and Jacky Wu from *Kill Zone* too.



If The Undisputed III fights are even 20% close to the level of Flash Point last fight sequence was, then its a must watch. Flash Point  last bout is THE BEST hand to hand combat sequence I have ever witnessed. (keeping Martial Arts separate) Kill Zone comes very next.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Well then a heads up - don't watch Taken 2



Dude.. what out what you say, I hope Liam Neeson doesn't visit TDF. 



Spoiler



*www.quickmeme.com/img/33/33275dd7a60198d7dc724e6d1d5440bb2cf44c3815661f2227516e9e0a6b9095.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2014)

I've seen all "Undisputed" movies. For me First part is the best.

Second and third is...well...I was not comfortable to root for the bad guy.
Fights are good but does not touch the epicness of part 1.

- - - Updated - - -

^And, Taken 2 belongs to "Must not watch..." thread.


----------



## icebags (May 22, 2014)

2nd and 3d parts are good, man yuri boyka is so amazing !

now, go see *www.imdb.com/title/tt0324038/?ref_=nv_sr_2 too, just ignore the rating.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 23, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Well then a heads up - don't watch Taken 2



Despite the flaws, "Taken" still entertained me.
So I guess I'll watch the 2nd one when I can't think of other better options.

I was surprised by Maggie Grace in Taken. She was in Lost too.  Is she Benjamin Button or what ??


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2014)

icebags said:


> 2nd and 3d parts are good, man yuri boyka is so amazing !
> 
> now, go see *www.imdb.com/title/tt0324038/?ref_=nv_sr_2 too, just ignore the rating.



I cannot ignore a rating as low as 4!!! May be 5, 5.5 .... but 4, I am sure its not gonna tingle my senses ...... sorry


----------



## quan chi (May 23, 2014)

*The skeleton key*
This movie is highy underrated. I love these type of intelligent horror films I mean less on gore & more on suspense with a good twist at the end. If you are a suspense horror movie fan and haven't seen it then go for it.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2014)

^^ Then you gotta watch *Angel Heart*, not sure if thats the exact name of the movie as I watched it long long back. It has Mickey Rourke and De Niro.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Then you gotta watch *Angel Heart*, not sure if thats the exact name of the movie as I watched it long long back. It has Mickey Rourke and De Niro.



You are right. 



> Angel Heart is a 1987 American psychological horror film written and directed by Alan Parker, and starring Mickey Rourke, Robert De Niro, and Lisa Bonet


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2014)

recommend some good movies, new ones are too boring


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> recommend some good movies, new ones are too boring



Enemy of the state
Adventures of Tintin
Real Steel
Inception and all Nolan Films
Batman Trilogy [Have to mention separate even though its Nolan's]
Jurassic Park
Ice Age [All 4]


----------



## nomad47 (May 23, 2014)

Pirates of carribean, lord of the rings


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] I didn't like any of the Ice Age , couldn't even complete the 4th one . Left it in between .


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] I didn't like any of the Ice Age , couldn't even complete the 4th one . Left it in between .



I like animated movies, because it has more creativity and tell us a lot. Just my thought


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> I like animated movies, because it has more creativity and tell us a lot. Just my thought



I too like animated movies , infact there are 3 animated movies in my all time top-10 but I don't like Ice age franchise ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2014)

*X-Men : Days of future past 8/10*

Well, take it from horse's mouth...its a must watch movie!
Just coming from the show. 3D is ignorable though (Inox, CC2, Kolkata)

Gripping story, good action what more do you want?
This man Bryan Singer is really really contributing to fix the mess that others have done to this series.
Give all credit to him........and its nice to see "half man" in a pivotal role


----------



## ajayritik (May 23, 2014)

Guys please suggest some movies which will just blow us away or an absolute Seat Edge thriller.
Full movie should be having all twists.


----------



## icebags (May 24, 2014)

sam9s said:


> I cannot ignore a rating as low as 4!!! May be 5, 5.5 .... but 4, I am sure its not gonna tingle my senses ...... sorry



its cause there is practically no story, basically shoot and fight. and probably russians may get irritated, watching it.

anyways, if u take a look at the review section, its mixed, u will understand. and its low budget, probably tv movie. 



rhitwick said:


> *X-Men : Days of future past 8/10*
> 
> Well, take it from horse's mouth...its a must watch movie!
> Just coming from the show. 3D is ignorable though (Inox, CC2, Kolkata)
> ...



going to catch saturday morning show, considering ur previous ratings, i think i m gonna give it 9.5/10


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Enemy of the state
> Adventures of Tintin
> Real Steel
> Inception and all Nolan Films
> ...



Thanks seen all of them, but Adventures of TinTin.. will watch


----------



## jackal_79 (May 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen the raid 2 ?.


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2014)

Watched *Black Water* and *Rogue *- ok movies.


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Then you gotta watch *Angel Heart*, not sure if thats the exact name of the movie as I watched it long long back. It has Mickey Rourke and De Niro.



Thanks for the recommending it. Saw the movie its good but a bit confusing.A thing still bothers me


Spoiler



If johnny killed harry angel then took his soul then how his outer appearance changed?


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2014)

*Undisputed 3: Redemption*

Indeed better than the previous film! I think this is the first time I have seen a movie where the sequel is better! They all usually crap up nice, except this.

7/10


----------



## amjath (May 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Thanks seen all of them, but Adventures of TinTin.. will watch



I thought you are watching again


----------



## sam9s (May 24, 2014)

Guys check out this trailer I stumbled on youtube .............. interesting ..... Zombies vs Robots

[YOUTUBE]eVB-9Mgsx38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2014)

*Erin Brockovich 8/10* 
(Movie gets 7 and Julia Roberts gets 1 more point)

Its counted in best courtroom drama but in the movie more drama happens outside courtroom rather inside of courtroom. In technical terms this won't fall in courtroom drama genre.
Still a gripping story and had every chance of come out as boring, but the director and Julia Roberts made it easy to sit through and absorb the dry facts.

I was wondering if Julia had got any Oscar for this and just saw she did. She really deserves that for this movie.

*A time to kill 6/10*
Now this is a courtroom drama that happens in court. Things are too dramatic here though!
Check it out for sure.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> @amjath I didn't like any of the Ice Age , couldn't even complete the 4th one . Left it in between .



Try Madagascar. Wacky comedy and funny dialogues.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 24, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> I was wondering if Julia had got any Oscar for this and just saw she did. She really deserves that for this movie.



IMO Ellen Burstyn should have got the Oscar that year for Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest some movies which will just blow us away or an absolute Seat Edge thriller.
> Full movie should be having all twists.



guys?


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> guys?



Now you see me
Inside man
Ocean trilogy


----------



## ashs1 (May 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> guys?



Pulp Fiction
Face-off
Gone in 60 seconds
Enemy of the state ( someone said that earlier..just re-stating )
Con-Air
Die Hard ( 1,2,3,4)
The Usual Suspects
National treasure Series ( if u like adventure kind of movies )


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2014)

This looks  good about crocs
[YOUTUBE]6EboT9KiTrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2014)

*The secret window*
If you have seen other stephen king movies it is quite predictable.Which bring me to say I think I am finding almost all the movies made on his books a bit similar to each other.


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2014)

*X-Men Future Past 8/10*

had a lot of expectations from reading reviews & watching trailers, but it reality they did not match up. after seeing this, i really start to know why first class was an amazing masterpiece, it had more depth and detail than any other x men movie. somany chars, somany stories behind each of them, all were show so perfectly, in contrary to future past, which a bit looked like another exciting adventure of wolverine in the backdrop of some futuristic army of x-men barely getting chance to speak just a few lines. geez, fanboys ...... they really can put up the hype .....  

still, XMDFP is a very good movie, must see. so, go see it. and don't watch any of the trailers, they give away loads of spoilers.

and dont leave the seat before the 10min after credit scene finishes, u will get to know how one of the 7 wonders was made.


----------



## srkmish (May 25, 2014)

Killer elite - Bole to ekdum phadu action entertainer. When you have three badasses like Statham, deniro and clive owen in one movie, its gonna be a good ride.


----------



## quan chi (May 25, 2014)

*Dedh ishqiya*
Like the name suggest its ishqiya 1.5. Anyways the film takes its time to build the suspense which you can easily guess if you have seen "saheb biwi aur gangster series & ishqiya". The best part is the movie is really good & will hold your interest till the end. It excels in almost all the departments. 
The most unfortunate thing in india is that films like this goes unnoticed in theaters & some c*****pa movies earns in crores. I have to admit that SRK is the biggest star in bollywood because if he is fooling the fools he is not doing anything wrong. Even he has to see the side of his profits.

This is a good *review *of this film in case you are interested: *moifightclub.wordpress.com/2014/01...hey-didnt-see-in-the-film-what-you-must-read/
Read that short story too.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2014)

*X-Men Days of Future Past 9.2/10 *(It is between 9 and 9.5 , so 9.2 ) Best X-Men film IMO and one of the better superhero movies , The plot was good and was explained well , The acting was fabolous . The action even though short was awesome , The Future Sentinels are Bad-A$$ , they were undefeatable . The Quicksilver scene was the highlight of the film . Now X-Men First Class was very good but it was missing a wow factor which this one definitely had . I liked how Wolverine even though it looked like that he was the main  character , he wasn't . The focus was on Mystique in this one . Watch the end credit scene to know whats to come next


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> *X-Men Days of Future Past 9.2/10 *(It is between 9 and 9.5 , so 9.2 ) Best X-Men film IMO and one of the better superhero movies , The plot was good and was explained well , The acting was fabolous . The action even though short was awesome , The Future Sentinels are Bad-A$$ , they were undefeatable . The Quicksilver scene was the highlight of the film . Now X-Men First Class was very good but it was missing a wow factor which this one definitely had . I liked how Wolverine even though it looked like that he was the main  character , he wasn't . The focus was on Mystique in this one . Watch the end credit scene to know whats to come next



Off Topic: Between 9 and 9.5 is 9.3


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Off Topic: Between 9 and 9.5 is 9.3



Its 9.25 but I wont go on 2 decimal places , So I gave 9.2 , It will come to either 9 or 9.5 when I watch it some more times .

On Topic - X-Men DOFP is how you do a reboot  properly .


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Off Topic: Between 9 and 9.5 is 9.3



I guess he has never seen my ratings ...


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> On Topic - X-Men DOFP is how you do a reboot  properly .


Reboot? IMO It's the missing piece which connects the x-men with x-men.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> Reboot? IMO It's the missing piece which connects the x-men with x-men.





Spoiler



I mean they resurrected Jean , Cyclops and now we can have new movies with the same characters even though most of them died and without affecting any of the original trilogy  .


----------



## ssb1551 (May 25, 2014)

With so many reviews on XMDOFP, I've to say - It doesn't deserve 9 or more than that. It shouldn't get more than 6.5 for 2 important reasons. 1) It was Kitty Pryde aka Shadowkat who went back in time with the help of Scarlett Witch in the DOFP comics and 2) Mystique can't use the powers of mutants she changes into. She can take their shape and thats it. It is Rogue who can use other Mutants power. So the whole premise of the Sentinels getting and using Mutant powers based on Mystique's blood is absurd. But Pietro Maximoff aka Quicksilver's scene in the Pentagon was the highlight of the movie, although no such thing happened in comics. Evan Peters, one of Kickass' friends (Interesting fact Aaron Tyler Jhonson is gonna play the role of Pietro Maximoff in Avengers 2), does justice to the character of Quicksilver featured in the Uncanny X-Men series. The end credits scene which I missed is gonna be a delight for people who follow the comics. I hope they do justice to the character of En Sabah Nour aka Apocalypse - the 1st mutant. If directed and followed the comics story as it is the next X-Men movie can be even better than Avengers, but I guess the Hollywood script writers are gonna add some of their own story to the original one. But until then we can look forward to "I am Groot"!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 25, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> With so many reviews on XMDOFP, I've to say - It doesn't deserve 9 or more than that. It shouldn't get more than 6.5 for 2 important reasons. 1) It was Kitty Pryde aka Shadowkat who went back in time with the help of Scarlett Witch in the DOFP comics and 2) Mystique can't use the powers of mutants she changes into. She can take their shape and thats it. It is Rogue who can use other Mutants power. So the whole premise of the Sentinels getting and using Mutant powers based on Mystique's blood is absurd. But Pietro Maximoff aka Quicksilver's scene in the Pentagon was the highlight of the movie, although no such thing happened in comics. Evan Peters, one of Kickass' friends (Interesting fact Aaron Tyler Jhonson is gonna play the role of Pietro Maximoff in Avengers 2), does justice to the character of Quicksilver featured in the Uncanny X-Men series. The end credits scene which I missed is gonna be a delight for people who follow the comics. I hope they do justice to the character of En Sabah Nour aka Apocalypse. If directed and followed the comics story as it is the next X-Men movie can be even better than Avengers, but I guess the Hollywood script writers are gonna add some of their own story to the original one. But until then we can look forward to "I am Groot"!!



Okay It wouldn't have worked from Box office or General Audience POV to stick that much to comics , Ellen Page  (Kitty) is not on the same level of stardom as Hugh Jackman (Wolverine) , following comics too closely can turn a movie into financial disaster (happened to Watchmen) , not everything that works on comics works on the big screen .


----------



## a_medico (May 26, 2014)

Faun said:


> Watched *Black Water* and *Rogue *- ok movies.



Found _Black Water_ creepy. The atmosphere gets under your screen. Rogue was average for me.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2014)

*Reeker 2005* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0393635/ - Strangers trapped at an eerie travel oasis in the desert must unravel the mystery behind their visions of dying people while they are preyed upon by a decaying creature. 6.5/10.

*C.H.U.D. 1984* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0087015/ - A bizarre series of murders in New York City seems to point toward the existence of a race of mutant cannibals living under the streets. 7/10.

*Airplane 1980* *www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/ - An airplane crew takes ill. Surely the only person capable of landing the plane is an ex-pilot afraid to fly. But don't call him Shirley. 
Over Hyped comedy flick. Though Leslie Nielsen is here he has not much to do. This one gets 5.5/10.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 26, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Okay It wouldn't have worked from Box office or General Audience POV to stick that much to comics , Ellen Page  (Kitty) is not on the same level of stardom as Hugh Jackman (Wolverine) , following comics too closely can turn a movie into financial disaster (happened to Watchmen) , not everything that works on comics works on the big screen .



I dunno if Watchmen was a financial disaster but it was better than most of the movies based on comics. I guess there are very few people who like the movies close to comics.


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Mystique can't use the powers of mutants she changes into. She can take their shape and thats it.


I haven't seen the movie; but from what i've read - she can mimic the power of superhumans she's changing to. An excerpt can be found here. (look under the section - Weaknesses). One such example that we've seen earlier is - when she's fighting wolverine by taking his form in XMEN1 and hurting him with the mimicked-claws.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2014)

Gonna watch DOFP week, missed out last week.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 26, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> I dunno if Watchmen was a financial disaster but it was better than most of the movies based on comics. I guess there are very few people who like the movies close to comics.



It was a financial disaster and I didn't like it that much (I gave it a 7), yes there are very few quantity of people who watch movies that follow comics very closely , most of the people of that watch CBM's have not read a single comic book in their life  .


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2014)

Guys please watch  About Elly (2009)
"Darbareye Elly" (original title)
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1360860/


----------



## quan chi (May 26, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> I dunno if Watchmen was a financial disaster but it was better than most of the movies based on comics. I guess there are very few people who like the movies close to comics.



I hated watchmen & I still hate it I have seen it two times.Normal & extended edition.I don't know how but somehow I survived those tortures.
I think I had a debate regarding that long back in this forum.
According to me its one of the worst boring superhero movies ever made.The extended crap shows another DC story (in animation) which itself is another torture. 

Reading a comics/book & seeing a film is very different. Its like reading a book & understanding or listening to the teacher & understanding. What happens if the teacher just picks up the book and keep on reading it. What will you tell him/her? good or bad? Quite subjective isn't it? 
Same thing happened with watchmen.


----------



## srkmish (May 26, 2014)

Oculus - One of the better horror movies i have seen in a while . 7/10


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

Yea. Moreover most of the people don't know about Watchmen or its characters as like X-men/Avengers (or atleast the individual characters like Iron man, wolverine, magneto, black widow etc)..
I came to know about the Dr.Manhattan, Silk spectre, Ozymandias, Nite owl and the comedian only after watched that movie. 



- - - Updated - - -

I sense the same for "Guardians of the galaxy" - but this one is hugely backed by Marvel and Disney; Let's see how it scores on Aug,1.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 26, 2014)

*X men Days of the future past - 8.5/10*

Yes, after a long time, a x men movie which is fast, smart, precise and with more X-men qualified actions than a few crap movies made in last decade.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Yea. Moreover most of the people don't know about Watchmen or its characters as like X-men/Avengers (or atleast the individual characters like Iron man, wolverine, magneto, black widow etc)..
> I* came to know about the Dr.Manhattan, Silk spectre, Ozymandias, Nite owl and the comedian only after watched that movie. *
> 
> 
> ...



I saw mothman in a comics strip from a long forgotten closet. a DC strip, very old.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> I sense the same for "Guardians of the galaxy" - but this one is hugely backed by Marvel and Disney; Let's see how it scores on Aug,1.



In MARVEL we trust ...


----------



## harry10 (May 26, 2014)

*X-Men : Days of Future Past*
Loved it. First class still remains my fav. X men movie but this was quite close. Best part is how they have given same screen time to all characters without making any one stand out. Quicksilver was the best and the kitchen scene was awesome. 


They didn't explained in the movie how Xavier was still alive so had to google it which makes sense. So, as a complete reboot has been done the makers are free to experiment anything in coming installment. Exciting times ahead.


I saw a 12.30 pm day show after years. Wasn't expecting more than 10 people in the hall considering the hot weather outside. However, was amazed to see at least 90% hall was filled. 


Also, at least 40 people waited with me for the after credit scene. A first for me to see so many people waiting. Took more than 5 minutes but the scene is totally worth it. Don't miss it.


*Rating- 9/10*


----------



## ashs1 (May 26, 2014)

planning to watch  Xmen on wednesday... is 3D worth it or will 2D be better ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 26, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> planning to watch  Xmen on wednesday... is 3D worth it or will 2D be better ??



Well 3D is just kinda there , there is no in your face 3D stuff , some scenes do get slightly enhanced by 3d but some starting future scene are quite dark . Quicksilver's scene looked good on 3D , otherwise not much .

- - - Updated - - -



harry10 said:


> *X-Men : Days of Future Past*
> Loved it. First class still remains my fav. X men movie but this was quite close. Best part is how they have given same screen time to all characters without making any one stand out. Quicksilver was the best and the kitchen scene was awesome.
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a 4pm show and it was House full , and about 25 people waited for the end credit scene , Felt good to see that many people . Mostly when I wait I am alone in the theater and the cleaning people are doing their job .


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

harry10 said:


> They didn't explained in the movie how Xavier was still alive so had to google it which makes sense. So, as a complete reboot has been done the makers are free to experiment anything in coming installment. Exciting times ahead.





Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]LnVoTt35Uw0[/YOUTUBE]

It's from the Marvel's After Credits Scenes - X-Men: The Last Stand (2006). It shows/portrays Xavier as still alive. 
Now we know how Xavier appeared in "The Wolverine-post credits" and on "X-men: DOFP".



Ah! Come on!!! DOFP is not a reboot. :/


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 27, 2014)

One thing they can never fix is how Moira Mactaggert was about the same age in both X-Men first Class which is set in 1960s and X-Men The Last Stand which is set in 2006 .


----------



## srkmish (May 27, 2014)

Non Stop. Liam neesom rocks in these roles. Great thriller , predictable ending though.


----------



## icebags (May 27, 2014)

Spoiler



Why beeper did not detect stryker ?


----------



## quan chi (May 27, 2014)

*Inglourious Basterds* (2nd time)

First I would repeat for me it is far better than django unchained. Now according to me out of all tarantino's movies (till now) this is his best.(I have not seen "My Best Friend's Birthday" & from the reviews I don't think that was any good.)
Christoph Waltz is another attraction for its multiple viewings. The best thing about this movie is every time you see it you discover something new in it.
Though I would have praised the movie more but everytime the climax (especially the theater part) spoils the idea. The way Shosanna gets killed is something really lame & irritating. Other than that the movie has everything right!


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Inglourious Basterds* (2nd time)
> 
> First I would repeat for me it is far better than django unchained. Now according to me out of all tarantino's movies (till now) this is his best.(I have not seen "My Best Friend's Birthday" & from the reviews I don't think that was any good.)
> Christoph Waltz is another attraction for its multiple viewings. The best thing about this movie is every time you see it you discover something new in it.
> Though I would have praised the movie more but everytime the climax (especially the theater part) spoils the idea. The way Shosanna gets killed is something really lame & irritating. Other than that the movie has everything right!



Yeah . this is one of the best in my list too... Particularly because of the dialogues and acting of brad Pitt , col. Hans , and few others.


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

There's this new movie I saw tonight ( the one worth sharing ) , and I think its one of the best movies I have seen in past few months , as far as the thrill and suspense is concerned ! Every bit was a suspense in itself. 
I would highly recommend this because of liam neeson , acting of few others and a damn good suspense storyline.
*Non Stop(2014) - Liam Neeson* I would rate it 9/10.

I guess those who follow yify's releases , must have seen this one , as it came up yesterday.


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Non Stop. Liam neesom rocks in these roles. Great thriller , predictable ending though.



You wouldn't expect an entire plane to go down , would you ?


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Found _Black Water_ creepy. The atmosphere gets under your screen. Rogue was average for me.



Yeah, Black Water was like amateur indie project.

While Rogue was like Jurassic Park.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 27, 2014)

*Book of Shadows:  Blair Witch 2*

I had almost no hopes from this when I planned to watch it. But it exceeded my expectations.

Not saying this is an awesome movie, but If you like the original Blair witch Project & don't have anything else to do, this can be fun.
It does not have the hand held camera style filming though.






quan chi said:


> First I would repeat for me it is far better than django unchained.


I agree. I like it better than Django too.


Thanks to sam9s ' imdb rating List  , I watched *"The Killer" * & its nice.


----------



## srkmish (May 27, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> You wouldn't expect an entire plane to go down , would you ?



Yeah , i meant directors always build up a great story to finish in a mediocre ending. This is obviously dictated by the fact these action thrillers are mainly made to make cash at box office and hence they can't deviate from the usual happy endings. An example of a recent good movie where the director took liberty not to finish the movie on a happy note is 



Spoiler



oculus



- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> *Inglourious Basterds* (2nd time)
> 
> First I would repeat for me it is far better than django unchained. Now according to me out of all tarantino's movies (till now) this is his best.(I have not seen "My Best Friend's Birthday" & from the reviews I don't think that was any good.)
> Christoph Waltz is another attraction for its multiple viewings. The best thing about this movie is every time you see it you discover something new in it.
> Though I would have praised the movie more but everytime the climax (especially the theater part) spoils the idea. The way Shosanna gets killed is something really lame & irritating. Other than that the movie has everything right!



Inglorious basters is absolute an marvel in filmmaking.  I will be watching it 100s of times in future. And yes, it is miles ahead of Django. At the end, django was feeling like a salman khan movie. Over the top and unbelievable antics.


----------



## amjath (May 27, 2014)

Watched *Deja Vu* for about 45 min in the middle in Zee Studio. Initial impression is *WTF*


----------



## Pasapa (May 27, 2014)

^Yea, we should also be allowed to see showers of random people..


----------



## ajayritik (May 27, 2014)

*Main Tera Hero*
How did the producer and the director even think about making this movie? 
Such a piece of crap. Just coz some movie is marginally successful doesn't warrant the director to remake the same in Hindi movie.
Almost everybody in the movie is unbearable. These kind of movies make people detest watching Hindi movies.

It gets you so frustrated that instead of posting all this in Must Not Watch movies thread you post it in Must Watch movies thread since there are more number of visitors on this thread. So those innocent people who think this is a nice Time Pass movie maybe warned.

Even Bol Bachan is Classic if it is compared with this movie. Though I have to admit I didn't find Bol Bachan that entertaining.


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2014)

*Heropanti - 6/10* for good music, okish fight scenes, okish acting and for the actress


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2014)

Someone actually went for Heropanti?!!! Hmmmm

- - - Updated - - -

*Non-stop 6/10*

A bollywood movie in english language...was good. 
Now they are getting veterans like Liam Neeson to act for them...ache din anewale hai!


----------



## 10 numberi (May 27, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Someone actually went for Heropanti?!!! Hmmmm


What is wrong in going for heropanti? Do you know how awesome its dialogues are?

"Tum me aisa kya hai jo meri beti ko dikhta hai aur mujhe nahi dikhta"

Answer: Agar wo tujhe dikhta tha to to yeh ek gay film nahi ho jati?

"Sabko aati nahi aur meri jaati nahi" 

Answer: Kya baat hai....taaliyaan! Wait does he means " Chu**apanti"?

"Abhi main tumhara the end karoonga aur phir Dimpy ki opening ceremony karoonga."

Answer: Er...sex in words you get it right?


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

Anybody aware of this?
*www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2...audience-adding-4-minutes-Chinese-actors.html


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> Anybody aware of this?
> *www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2...audience-adding-4-minutes-Chinese-actors.html



LOL dude.. you are too slow for being Flash!! more than a year slow


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2014)

The Shining: Wow horror movie at best


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

Tenida said:


> The Shining: Wow horror movie at best



The real strange thing I found in that movie is that, if you watch that thinking its a normal thriller, you wont get scared, if you watch it as Horror, then you will get scared.


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2014)

RCuber said:


> The real strange thing I found in that movie is that, if you watch that thinking its a normal thriller, you wont get scared, if you watch it as Horror, then you will get scared.


Yes true.
Btw. I just love Jack Nicholson's acting.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

RCuber said:


> LOL dude.. you are too slow for being Flash!! more than a year slow


I googled for "fan bingbing" , and accidentally got this..


----------



## quan chi (May 28, 2014)

*DAGON* (2001)
After stephen king I decided to turn my attention to films based on lovecraft's story.
Its really sad that there are not many good films made on lovecraft's work. Most of the films made on his work was criticized badly. This film is amongst those few which received a decent review. 
Still the acting by the main lead is not up to the mark. Also there are few flaws which can be ignored.

Anyways if you love lovecraft's story & settings then this film is for you. 
Then again I would say better go and play call of cthulhu dark corners of the earth instead.(Incase if you haven't.)


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> I googled for "fan bingbing" , and accidentally got this..



strange is why they didn't include those scenes in the standard version. unnecessary ?


----------



## sam9s (May 28, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Someone actually went for Heropanti?!!! Hmmmm



Exacly my thoughts when I saw the post ...


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

icebags said:


> strange is why they didn't include those scenes in the standard version. unnecessary ?


Read that those scenes were meant for chinese comicfanbase, who holds a major market for movies.


----------



## ashs1 (May 29, 2014)

Godzilla ( 2014 ) - 6.8/10 
*Plot - 5.5/10   sound effects - 9/10   Visual effects - 8/10  Hindi Dubbing - 7/10*

Definately worth once-a-watch. The concept was totally new & i liked it. But, there were some parts that totally bugged me out. Overall, it was a decent movie. Had to watch it in hindi as there were no longer English shows in PVR/cinemax. Surprisingly, it was decent enough in hindi. I didn't really any good 3D scenes as well. 


Spoiler



The fire breathing godzilla concept was too much for me. I did not like it at all.  There was also not much information about the origin of the alien creature that eats radioactive stuff  
Also, the godzilla was supposed to be freakin horrible/ruthless/terrifying.. They ended up showing it as a saviour of the city/country/humanity.. wtf ???   I hope they don't make a sequel where they learn to tame the godzilla & make it their pet.


----------



## 10 numberi (May 29, 2014)

*Jackie Brown*
Little similar to pulp fiction. De nero did a completely useless role. I don't know why.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

*X Men: Days Of Future Past*- 8.5/10
Perfect merging of all the previous movies. 

PS: somebody explain the after credits scene to me, is it related to Xmen?

I noticed that this time, Fox made the movie in association with Marvel Entertainment, so wolverine is going to join avengers?


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2014)

Well, that's unfortunate, wanted to watch "True Grit 2010" and ended up watching "True Grit 1969"

The movie is slow a bit and falls on my "dislike" genre i.e. 'western'
Dialogs were good specially by John Wayne.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *X Men: Days Of Future Past*- 8.5/10
> Perfect merging of all the previous movies.
> 
> PS: somebody explain the after credits scene to me, is it related to Xmen?
> ...


.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 29, 2014)

13 Sins -8/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *X Men: Days Of Future Past*- 8.5/10
> Perfect merging of all the previous movies.
> 
> PS: somebody explain the after credits scene to me, is it related to Xmen?
> ...



First Things first the end credit scene is about the next X-men movie X-Men Apocalypse which will release on  May 2016 . The man who was hooded is known as Apocalypse and he has like a king and has OmniPotence power like Thanos . He is the next film's villain . 

As about the Marvel association with Fox , All Fox / Sony (Marvel) movies are associated with Marvel Entertainment . Each movie has to add Marvel Entertainment or Simply Marvel Logo in their movies as per the deal . This doesn't mean that they are part of Marvel (Avengers) Universe . There is a MARVEL STUDIOS logo on the Marvel (Avengers) movies and not Marvel Entertainment . 


P.S. What did you notice , that made you think Fox and Marvel had an agreement .





---------------

Updated : For more proper information on Apocalypse watch this :


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

I hate scenes after the credits, like in Avengers where they show Thanos..


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I hate scenes after the credits, like in Avengers where they show Thanos..



Why ? Cause you miss them in the theatres


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2014)

anyone who can make hulk & wolverine serve is a great villain which Apocalypse is but as far as feats are concerned no one in marvel universe holds candle to Thanos & his original infinity gauntlet & HOTU storylines.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *X Men: Days Of Future Past*- 8.5/10
> Perfect merging of all the previous movies.
> 
> PS: somebody explain the after credits scene to me, is it related to Xmen?
> ...



The end credits scene was a teaser for the upcoming X-Men movie - Apocalypse, the greatest challenge X-Men & Magneto's Brotherhood ever had to face. Original name of Apocalypse is En Sabah Nour, the 1st mutant and with almost all the mutant powers like speed, strength, telekinetic and all. The 4 people on the horses might be a reference to his 4 horsemen, who are mutants and he has had Wolverine, Angel and other X-Men as his horsemen over the time. It'll be interesting to see if the scriptwriters can incorporate that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2014)

ok, i got the End credits scene.

and about the marvel entertainment part, I forgot that marvel studio =/= marvel entertainment 

PS: the theater guys kept telling me there was no end credits scene, i just waited and then after the scene ended (with the guys still standing there) i said, "yes, you were right. There was no scene" (sarcasm intended)


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 30, 2014)

[MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] Maybe Magneto and Mystique can be Two of the horsemen. Angel is dead already , not sure about wolvie though.


----------



## quan chi (May 30, 2014)

*Donnie Darko*
One of the worst mind f*ck movies I have seen after a long time. It was recommended in this thread by some members long back.Anyways some parts I could get but some parts I couldn't .
After the movie ends you can make a(or multiple) conclusion(s) yourself & you may not be wrong too however it might get difficult for you to co-relate all the scenes to make complete sense out of it!


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

Arctic Blast (2010) - IMDb - When a solar eclipse sends a colossal blast of super chilled air towards the earth, it then sets off a catastrophic chain of events that threatens to engulf the world in ice and begin a new Ice Age. Despite of the imdb rating this movie is good if you are a nature lover. 6.5/10.


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2014)

*Non-Stop*

I didn't understand the point!



Spoiler



What 3000 people were killed? His (hijacker's) father was dead in that crash and that's why he's doing this? Was Neeson responsible for that? So why not kill him personally and stop the circus?


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 30, 2014)

Watched X-Men: Days of Future Past yesterday. Liked it. My friend complained that there wasn't enough Wolvie action in this one as opposed to previous movies in the franchise but that's exactly why I liked it even more. Every character got his/her moment to shine and Fassbender and especially McAvoy were awesome. The acting was surprisingly good for a CBM. Oh and did I forget to mention JLaw? No matter what character she plays, she plays it perfect while also being hot as hell at the same time.
I'd give the movie 8/10. Now wait for Apocalypse in 2016.


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *Non-Stop*
> 
> I didn't understand the point!
> 
> ...




There was no point. 
See it from the point of view that its a bollywood movie where Liam Neeson acted.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 30, 2014)

topgear said:


> Arctic Blast (2010) - IMDb - When a solar eclipse sends a colossal blast of super chilled air towards the earth, it then sets off a catastrophic chain of events that threatens to engulf the world in ice and begin a new Ice Age. Despite of the imdb rating this movie is good if you are a nature lover. 6.5/10.




These end of the world movies are often entertaining  though I won't rate any that I've seen above 8.
Never heard of this, but I'll check it out.


----------



## 10 numberi (May 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Donnie Darko*
> One of the worst mind f*ck movies I have seen after a long time. It was recommended in this thread by some members long back.Anyways some parts I could get but some parts I couldn't .
> After the movie ends you can make a(or multiple) conclusion(s) yourself & you may not be wrong too however it might get difficult for you to co-relate all the scenes to make complete sense out of it!


Seen it few months ago. I would put it in must not watch. I thought it was a horror movie but turned out to be some scifi ****. I was atleast expecting some hot scenes & there was none. There is nothing to understand he was dreaming all the time. Idiot boy.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> There was no point.
> See it from the point of view that its a bollywood movie where Liam Neeson acted.


Dude, you quoted the wrong post.


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> These end of the world movies are often entertaining  though I won't rate any that I've seen above 8.
> Never heard of this, but I'll check it out.



Well watch *Threads*. Then , its not a fictitious end of the world (infact it does not involve the whole world per se). It takes a situation that can actually exists and if exists what can happen (best way I can describe without spoilers).... I rated it 8 and people who know me, knows an 8 from me is utmost difficult. There are only handful of movies I have rated 8, this is one of them and probably one of the best Post Apocalypse I have seen

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> Arctic Blast (2010) - IMDb - When a solar eclipse sends a colossal blast of super chilled air towards the earth, it then sets off a catastrophic chain of events that threatens to engulf the world in ice and begin a new Ice Age. Despite of the imdb rating this movie is good if you are a nature lover. 6.5/10.



3.9!! r u kidding ????


----------



## flyingcow (May 30, 2014)

*Non-Stop*-8.5/10
*Oculus*-6/10


----------



## srkmish (May 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *Non-Stop*
> 
> I didn't understand the point!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



. The hijacker's father died in the 9/11 incident. The point was he wanted to set an example that even Federal Air marshalls(those appointed to protect passengers in high risk flights) cannot eliminate Terrorist activities (as they may turn terrorist themselves). He wanted everyone to die so that US govt will consider a stricter and more substantial method to eliminate or prevent terrorist threats after this incident


----------



## Pasapa (May 30, 2014)

X-Men Days of future past :- 8.5/10

Probably the best movie in the series.


----------



## quan chi (May 30, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Seen it few months ago. I would put it in must not watch. I thought it was a horror movie but turned out to be some scifi ****. *I was atleast expecting some hot scenes* & there was none. There is nothing to understand he was dreaming all the time. Idiot boy.



Now if you were expecting something like that than I must say you were watching the wrong movie.
Btw I agree to your conclusion but there are so many other things in the movie which makes you think. 



Spoiler



I can also say its a twisted superhero movie.They have explained that part in the movie too.


BTW for me this movie is definitely not for "must not" thread like you said.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

Snowpiercer - 7/10

My own review :

Premise : In a post apocalyptic world, where an experiment to control global warming goes wrong, leaves the whole world a frozen wasteland devoid of life. The only survivors are passengers on a constantly running train with sophisticated life support facilities.

Afterthoughts : The movie highlights the plight of the lowest class of citizens and the morality of the higher classes in an oppressive and dictatorial regime aboard a train with a fragile and tightly controlled ecosystem. The dissatisfied lower class, residing in the back of the train start a rebellion and work their way towards the engine in order to overthrow Willford, the owner of the train. The acting is decent and the story and the suspense of reaching the engine and the ending twist was unexpected, as does the outcome of the rebellion.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 30, 2014)

I kinda liked Donnie Darko. Worth a one time watch at the least, if not a must watch.


----------



## quan chi (May 30, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> I kinda liked Donnie Darko. Worth a one time watch at the least, if not a must watch.


Exactly It is a movie everyone can enjoy. If you are familiar with "goosebumps" then you can consider this movie similar to it but with more complexity. moreover I don't think everyone will be able to grasp everything in one go. Movies like these needs more than one viewing.


----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2014)

Raja Rani (2013) - IMDb

Raja Rani (2013) - I'll rate 8.0(7.5 for movie and 0.5 cause of actresses) for this romantic comedy. Never seen movie like this before so it was refreshing for me. Also, I can understand somewhat Tamil now so I enjoyed more.


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> . The hijacker's father died in the 9/11 incident. The point was he wanted to set an example that even Federal Air marshalls(those appointed to protect passengers in high risk flights) cannot eliminate Terrorist activities (as they may turn terrorist themselves). He wanted everyone to die so that US govt will consider a stricter and more substantial method to eliminate or prevent terrorist threats after this incident


Thanks. Just as I thought. A ridiculous story line. A stupid plot 

Sorry, this movie was darn entertaining, and Neeson was there, that's why a 5/10. However I thought that Agent Hammound was Jim Caviezel!


----------



## quan chi (May 31, 2014)

I am not sure where to place Primer. Because I couldn't get anything after 30 mins.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 31, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I am not sure where to place Primer. Because I couldn't get anything after 30 mins.



I watched it thrice ... Just to get most of it , still only got about 70 % of it though .


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2014)

*Rogue 6.5/10*

Are the movies "Black water" and "Rogue" inspired by same story. They do have some similarities though.

Check out, one time watch.


----------



## flyingcow (May 31, 2014)

*Pulp Fiction*- 9/10
(Quentin tarantino was in that film..i came to know after watching it..perfect movie except the starting part..)


----------



## quagmire (May 31, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I am not sure where to place Primer. Because I couldn't get anything after 30 mins.





rajatGod512 said:


> I watched it thrice ... Just to get most of it , still only got about 70 % of it though .




Yeah, plot is crazy and screenplay is shuffled like crazy..

Look at the timeline:




Spoiler



*i.stack.imgur.com/FwEK0.jpg


----------



## quan chi (May 31, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *Pulp Fiction*- 9/10
> (Quentin tarantino was in that film..i came to know after watching it..perfect movie except the starting part..)


He was in many of his films.(You have to spot him.)


*Cat's eye*
Wonderful & an underrated movie. In case you didn't liked the movie No smoking you can watch the short version of it here (First story).

OT: the like option is not available.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 31, 2014)

Looks like Edge of Tommorow is worth watching atleast one time . Its getting great initial reviews , currently at 95 % on Rotten Tomatoes (with avg  Rating of 7.8/10) . I might even check it out in theatres .


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2014)

you guys tried the Popcorn Time app ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you guys tried the Popcorn Time app ?



i have the setup of pc version before they pulled it off, haven't installed it yet.


----------



## srkmish (May 31, 2014)

I really liked Xmen : days of future past. However , some things i dint get are



Spoiler



(i) How come Logan only remembers the last thing as drowning. When major stryker rescued him, he was conscious and from that point on till, he must have remembered everything
(ii) How come Mystique deciding to drop the gun trigger the whole future change. Why exactly that moment.



- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Thanks. Just as I thought. *A ridiculous story line. A stupid plot *
> 
> Sorry, this movie was darn entertaining, and Neeson was there, that's why a 5/10. However I thought that Agent Hammound was Jim Caviezel!





Spoiler



Yeah, but those last few mins doesn't take away the awesomeness of the movie throughout uptil that point. I would give it 8/10. One of the better thrillers i have seen in a long time and honestly, i dint mind the reasoning of the hijacker. There are various madmen with more deranged reasoning committing horrific crimes. You cant convince a criminal that his motive is wrong.


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2014)

*Non-stop - 10/10*

Watched a perfect thriller with full of twists, after a long time.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i have the setup of pc version before they pulled it off, haven't installed it yet.



the newer popcorn time will never be taken down, its a much better version, supports tv shows too


----------



## flyingcow (May 31, 2014)

quan chi said:


> He was in many of his films.(You have to spot him.)


oh..like stan lee


----------



## Inceptionist (May 31, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *Pulp Fiction*- 9/10
> (Quentin tarantino was in that film..i came to know after watching it..perfect movie *except the starting part*..)



WHAAAT?

Dude, QT has put some thought behind the structure of a movie. Read this:

Pulp Fiction Movie Review & Film Summary (1994) | Roger Ebert



srkmish said:


> I really liked Xmen : days of future past. However , some things i dint get are
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



(i) When the future changed, the consciousness of future Logan was transferred back to, well, future. When Mystique-Styker rescued him, the consciousness of past Logan was replaced.

For him (past Logan) he was in a bed with a babe one moment and was on a boat next moment with no recollection of events of past few days (with exception of Paris conference maybe)

Future Logan meanwhile, was transferred from 1973 to year 20XX and doesn't know what happened in between.

(ii) The entire plot was to stop assassination of Trask. Also, a mutant saving a President in front of everyone resulted in a different future.


----------



## srkmish (May 31, 2014)

[MENTION=144548]Inceptionist[/MENTION] : 



Spoiler



Ok, so basically when the new timeline was established at the moment when Mystique decides against killing stark, somehow logan's consciousness took a leap from past to future and hence he doesnt remember. Thats a fair explanation.



In praise of the movie, it was extremely well done. James mcavoy was excellent and had the best performance. Also, the sentinels were really scary. my heart was palpitating every time they were on screen. I cant understand how this movie is getting such low response at box office while junk like iron man 3 gets to make more than a billion. After watching this, im realizing this is how a multi hero movie should be - Driven by main actors and their internal motivations. Avengers was good but it was merely style over substance - Gather all the actors, give equal screen time to each and set up a massive showdown with aliens.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> oh..like stan lee


Yes. But more like Alfred hitchcock I would say (since it was his signature.) Its hard to spot hitchcock in his films..
Anyways try to spot him in "Inglorious basterd's" without cheating.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2014)

Re-watched *The Dark Knight Rises*

8/10

Didn't know the prison part was shot in India!


----------



## icebags (Jun 1, 2014)

I really need to know something about the last x men movie .....


Spoiler



why the beeper never beeped at stryker ?


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Re-watched *The Dark Knight Rises*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Didn't know the prison part was shot in India!



Thanks for letting me know too. Btw which jail part u mean


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> I really need to know something about the last x men movie .....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What ? Didnt get you .

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Re-watched *The Dark Knight Rises*
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Didn't know the prison part was shot in India!




The whole prison scene was not shot in India , only when Bruce comes out of the pit and some other scenes involving Ra's Al Ghul . The inside of the prison was BUILT (it was a set) in  Cardington in the UK . 

The location in India is Jodhpur, Rajasthan and the fort which we see when he comes out of the pit is the Mehrangarh Fort .

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Thanks for letting me know too. Btw which jail part u mean



The prison part ... where bruce is held after Bane breaks his back .


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> The prison part ... where bruce is held after Bane breaks his back .



that well shaped prison right?? Which place is that


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> that well shaped prison right?? Which place is that



It is a set ... they made it for the movie . When bruce comes out of the well , that scene is of India (Jodhpur)


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> It is a set ... they made it for the movie . When bruce comes out of the well , that scene is of India (Jodhpur)



Its a set right then why specifically in India then


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its a set right then why specifically in India then



I dunno maybe they had to create that scenery of a desert place with rocks and old monuments ...

These are the India scenes : 


Spoiler



*movieinspector.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/photos-dark-knight-rises-india-shoot2.jpeg
*www.toddalcott.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Snapz-Pro-XScreenSnapz0012.jpg
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-bOap11yfj0s/UKpYLXyeiJI/AAAAAAAAMGI/nLRQ6AcW3Rk/s1600/td1.jpg



This is the Set they created in England and filmed there 



Spoiler



*wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/screencrush.com/files/2012/08/dark-knight-rises-behind-the-scenes-the-pit.jpg
*spinoff.comicbookresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/dark-knight-rises4.jpg
*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/706269_492467367460545_1958976456_o.jpg
*www.flicksandbits.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/the-dark-knight-rises-pit.jpg



Watch the Behind the scenes in the DVD/Bluray of the film its all given there .


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Watch the Behind the scenes in the DVD/Bluray of the film its all given there .



Aha will check out the extras. Thanks for the info


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

Watched* Non-Stop (2014) 7/10 *.... Pretty good but why does Liam Neeson play the same character every movie  .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2014)

13 Sins - 7/10 .. Shows how money is god 

Non-Stop 7/10 -  Duct tape on smoke detector was decent trick..


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Watched* Non-Stop (2014) 7/10 *.... Pretty good but why does Liam Neeson play the same character every movie  .





Spoiler



*www.quickmeme.com/img/33/33275dd7a60198d7dc724e6d1d5440bb2cf44c3815661f2227516e9e0a6b9095.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I really liked Xmen : days of future past. However , some things i dint get are
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. I think because his consciousness returned back to the present (movie time) the previous wolverine memories were overwritten and he knows the previous timeline only . You see he didnt understand who Charles or Eric were when he almost mentally broke down upon seeing young Stryker , the future  consciousness was leaving his mind and the present logan didnt know . Maybe after the events of the film logan didnt remember who were Charles or Eric or how he drowned and after sometime Charles gets him somehow to the School of gifted .

2. I think it was this moment because this was the moment when her heart changed about killing Bolivar Trask as the motivation by charles worked unlike the previous attempt when she was shot by Eric and she still had that belief that it was necessary to kill Bolivar Trask . so as she didnt want to kill Bolivar Trask now , so they never got her brain cells etc . , They never went into deep research mode (like after Bolivar Trask was killed originally) , therefore future sentinels were never created , so that future never happened .


Seriously speaking this movie is complex , I will have to watch it atleast 1 time more to get all these little thing .

- - - Updated - - -



pratyush997 said:


> Non-Stop 7/10 -  Duct tape on smoke detector was decent trick..



No that was some bull**** , so many things wrong with Aviation security in this movie , no way realistic .

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.quickmeme.com/img/33/33275dd7a60198d7dc724e6d1d5440bb2cf44c3815661f2227516e9e0a6b9095.jpg





Spoiler



*oi55.tinypic.com/30tm2jk.jpg



Good Luck ...


----------



## icebags (Jun 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> What ? Didnt get you .





Spoiler



i was confused by ac scene where stryker eyes glowed. probably one of mystique's doing.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i was confused by ac scene where stryker eyes glowed. probably one of mystique's doing.





Spoiler



It is Mystique disguised as Stryker.


----------



## kaz (Jun 1, 2014)

Suggest me some good-new-actions movies to watch. Nothing to do these days at home. Last one I watched was Godzilla 3D 

I am noob when it comes to movies, have only seen some popular hollywood titles. I'm addicted to big screens and rarely watch movies on my tiny 15.6" laptop


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is Mystique disguised as Stryker.





Spoiler



So whatever happened to Logan(amandium stuff) and his lover's death, Mystique is responsible for all that?


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> that well shaped prison right?? Which place is that


That's Lazarus pit.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So whatever happened to Logan(amandium stuff) and his lover's death, Mystique is responsible for all that?





Spoiler



That timeline is erased .... none of that stuff happened , but he still got his adamantium skeleton maybe we will get to know how in Apocalypse .


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That timeline is erased .... none of that stuff happened , but he still got his adamantium skeleton maybe we will get to know how in Apocalypse .



OK....Thanks


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2014)

*Bombay Talkies* 7.5/10

It's a great film! IMDB shows a rating of 6.8, it's a joke right?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2014)

Watched x men days of future past - 8/10 ..
Kind of complex. Will have to watch it again..


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Watched x men days of future past - 8/10 ..
> Kind of complex. Will have to watch it again..



Abe tu padne baith pehle, movie baad me.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 2, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Abe tu padne baith pehle, movie baad me.



LOL   


-------------


   [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] to me X-Men 1 was okayish , X2 was really good and X3 was bad , like terrible . FU Ratner   . The less said about Origins:Wolverine the better , First Class was the rebirth of the series in a pretty good way , Wolverine was average .  


You already know how I feel about DOFP


----------



## quan chi (Jun 2, 2014)

*Groundhog day*
Awesome & an intelligent movie. Great movie to watch with your family. Its sad that it did't get the recognition it deserved during its initial release. Its very sad to see some great movies going unnoticed & some crap movies getting all the attention & hype.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Abe tu padne baith pehle, movie baad me.


Aye captain. 
You shouldn't find any of my post after this one.

*On topic*

Sentinels in X men traveled wayyy tooo slowly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Aye captain.
> You shouldn't find any of my post after this one.
> 
> *On topic*
> ...



I thought that sentinels would be huge (like the one in X: Men Origins Wolverine game and comics) probably building sized. Don't know why they nerf'd them.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I thought that sentinels would be huge (like the one in X: Men Origins Wolverine game and comics) probably building sized. Don't know why they nerf'd them.



But they were Bada$$ , literally tore everyone down , talk about being invincible . I hope Ultron and his sentinels (if any) are as deadly as these Sentinels .

Watched *The LEGO Movie - 8.5/10* ... Pretty awesome , quite funny , the way they made CGI to look like stop motion was good . There were quite a few pop cultures icons and cameos . The way this movie handled the usual cliches was also fun . Voice acting was spot on . Overall a must watch for all ages . 

P.S. Everything is Awesome


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 3, 2014)

Watched I, Frankenstein (2014), nice movie. 4/5


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2014)

The Fugitive (1993) - IMDb - Movie has it's own flaws but still not bad. Good for one time watch. 6/10.

Wrongfully Accused (1998) - IMDb - see this after watching the above and you'll laugh out loud as it's a parody film based on the above and is better IMo.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I thought that sentinels would be huge (like the one in X: Men Origins Wolverine game and comics) probably building sized. Don't know why they nerf'd them.



nonetheless they were scary, i think the slow speed made them more menacing as you.knew that eventually they will destroy you, albeit in slow motion


----------



## quan chi (Jun 3, 2014)

I am not sure if I should recommend this but anyways if you like mind boggling movies you can try "Triangle".
It is quite similar to groundhog day but with different meanings & Of course its completely opposite. There is nothing funny in this movie. Personally I found it quite boring.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 3, 2014)

Triangle is one of the best mind *uck movie i have ever seen. Just imagine being trapped in that situation. Another similar, mind *uck movie is The Abandoned.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 3, 2014)

^^Hmm..will see that later thanks for recommending. BTW this movie like I mentioned before is good but quite boring too (at least for me).


----------



## Tenida (Jun 3, 2014)

The Wind Rises: 9/10 
Kaze tachinu (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I am not sure if I should recommend this but anyways if you like mind boggling movies you can try "Triangle".
> It is quite similar to groundhog day but with different meanings & Of course its completely opposite. There is nothing funny in this movie. Personally I found it quite boring.





srkmish said:


> Triangle is one of the best mind *uck movie i have ever seen. Just imagine being trapped in that situation. Another similar, mind *uck movie is The Abandoned.



I second that. Triangle will literally make you think.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 3, 2014)

I had watched The Cube long back. Its a good movie to watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2014)

Well experts I need a reassurance from you. Reassurance that I'm not the only one who finds a similarity between these two songs,

[YOUTUBE]MEB-8mSkjF8[/YOUTUBE]
and
[YOUTUBE]LXpQRSdyuEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] = The videos are not visible..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] = The videos are not visible..



Sorry, could not understand the working of [Youtube] tag

Link updated.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jun 4, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Well experts I need a reassurance from you. Reassurance that I'm not the only one who finds a similarity between these two songs,



Not completely similar.  Whats the point of this post? If you are intending for plagiarism or inspiration then there is no point its coming from ages. The discussion may go on derailing the thread.

You want something very similar then hear these.

: |: (02) .. CLIFF RICHARD AND THE SHADOWS SUMMER HOLIDAY - YouTube
Lal neel sobujer - Manna Dey bengali song for Uttam Kumar from film: Chirodiner - YouTube


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

In "The Wolverine", Logan's right-hand Adamantium claw was cut off by Silver Samurai.
Anybody thought of how he regained it in X-men: DOFP?

One possible explanation is


Spoiler



Magneto, as he has elemental control over all the known-metals in the universe and could've made the adamantium claws to grow back!
Any other theories?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> In "The Wolverine", Logan's right-hand Adamantium claw was cut off by Silver Samurai.
> Anybody thought of how he regained it in X-men: DOFP?
> 
> One possible explanation is
> ...



maybe they are neglecting wolverine movie ever existed........

or maybe t\his claws turned in adamantium due to regenerative abilities of his body....


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> maybe they are neglecting wolverine movie ever existed........
> 
> or maybe t\his claws turned in adamantium due to regenerative abilities of his body....


XMEN: DOFP is right after the "Wolverine" movie and wolverine is aware of DOFP, so the possibility of neglecting wolverine is zero.
Here's what Magneto speaks to Wolverine, in the mid-credits scene.



			
				Magneto said:
			
		

> (Approaching Wolverine)
> 
> There are dark forces, Wolverine.
> Human forces building a weapon...
> ...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> maybe they are neglecting wolverine movie ever existed........
> 
> or maybe t\his claws turned in adamantium due to regenerative abilities of his body....




his body has regenerative ability , not adamantium . There is no way that adamantium can be regenerated by wolverine  . 

I prefer the Magneto theory .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 4, 2014)

*Non-Stop* - 6/10




Spoiler



Theatre guys added an interval for this "non-stop" movie


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 4, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Non-Stop* - 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol .... I dont understand this .. is interval needed for a 1 and a half hour movie ? I think Not .


----------



## srkmish (Jun 4, 2014)

I completed First class today and damn!, michael fassbender is god of acting. Now im having urge to watch Xmen1 ,2, 3 as i havent watched them at all. Yify, i need ur help!!!

I had always dismissed xmen as meh. I never knew that the storylines were so deep. Watching DOFP changed all that, now im willing to explore the xmen universe


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I completed First class today and damn!, michael fassbender is god of acting. Now im having urge to watch Xmen1 ,2, 3, *x-men origins:wolverine, The wolverine* as i havent watched them at all. Yify, i need ur help!!!
> 
> I had always dismissed xmen as meh. I never knew that the storylines were so deep. Watching DOFP changed all that, now im willing to explore the xmen universe


.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2014)

*No clue* 7/10


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

"I am legend" watched it again today and was surprised the ending is different. I liked the alternate ending.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jun 4, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/1560637_810695592279616_1201553020_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

Which are the most overused/common scenes in Indian movies? - Quora


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> In "The Wolverine", Logan's right-hand Adamantium claw was cut off by Silver Samurai.
> Anybody thought of how he regained it in X-men: DOFP?
> 
> One possible explanation is
> ...



Wolverine's adamantium is symbiotic and his healing factor also helped the adamantiun grow back. this comes from the comics.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2014)

Without getting into much details gonna name few movies that I've watched in last couple of days,

*The Book Thief 8/10* 
The girl gives competition to veterans! And each in the supporting cast deserves all the applaud they can. And, if the movie is such beautiful I wonder how wonderful the book would be!
Highly recommended.

*The Grand Budapest Hotel 8/10*
A rather different kind of movie. Touches the height of greatness due the marvelous acting by Ralph Fiennes and the kind who acted in the role of "Zero" and obviously the cinematography. You have to see it ti believe it.
Recommended.

*Inglorious Basterds 7.5/10*

Hans Landa, give this man a glass of milk!
The movie lives on him, neither Brad Pitt nor any other character had had their characters drawn such beautifully. And, Christoph Waltz just took it too an unforgettable level.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 5, 2014)

*The game* (1997)
Another stylish & clean thriller. Scales quite close to american psycho in style but is a completely different material. Douglas is a good actor without the sex scenes too (which he did in other movies).


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The game* (1997)
> Another stylish & clean thriller. *Scales quite close to american psycho* in style but is a completely different material. Douglas is a good actor without the sex scenes too (which he did in other movies).


I hate to disagree but its exact comparison is (which is a spoiler too) "Bluffmaster (Hindi, Abhishek and Ritesh Deshmukh"
And very close to an Agatha Christie story of which I can't recall the name at this moment.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 5, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> I hate to disagree but its exact comparison is (which is a spoiler too) "Bluffmaster (Hindi, Abhishek and Ritesh Deshmukh"
> And very close to an Agatha Christie story of which I can't recall the name at this moment.



You forgot to bold the main word.





> Scales quite close to american psycho* in style*


  Read again I am speaking about style.Not the story.
Anyways yes you are right about bluffmaster but that was an okay movie.


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wolverine's adamantium is symbiotic and his healing factor also helped the adamantiun grow back. this comes from the comics.


Adamantium is a metal and not a living thing, How it can be symbiotic?


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 5, 2014)

*The Man From Earth - 7/10*

*Robocop(2014) - 4/10*


----------



## vis (Jun 5, 2014)

Non-stop 2014 
Non-Stop (2014) - IMDb

My rating - 7/10
Movie started out really good, but went flunk to the end.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

If you liked Non Stop you'll like *Flightplan (2005)* - IMDb - an underrated movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2014)

*My Cousin Vinny 7.5/10*

One little piece of great work on courtroom drama.
Told on a very light note and with great one liners. 

Perfect movie to get remade in hindi with Arshad Warsi playing the role of "Gambini"

Check it out for sure!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

Non Stop. 
7/10
Enjoyable


----------



## srkmish (Jun 6, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *My Cousin Vinny 7.5/10*
> 
> One little piece of great work on courtroom drama.
> Told on a very light note and with great one liners.
> ...



This is in my all time favs. What a sweet little comedy.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2014)

No edge of tomorrow here .. What you do this WB .. Why you ruin my vacations .


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 6, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *My Cousin Vinny 7.5/10*
> 
> One little piece of great work on courtroom drama.
> Told on a very light note and with great one liners.
> ...



Speaking of Courtroom drama - what about "Wag the Dog'?


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 6, 2014)

Forrest Gump- *9.5/10* 
This movie was Epic, must watch if you havent seen it before...

not related to movie-


Spoiler



is it just me or aamir khan copies the style of tom hanks because i could swear it was aamir acting in the movie 
but seriously i think aamir is copying tom hanks...sad



that is tom hanks in the picture..if you couldnt figure it out...


Spoiler



*img.youtube.com/vi/hPCqnEGN-M0/0.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

not that im saying looking the same means copying but look at both of their expressions in their movies


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2014)

*Holiday  8/10*

Guys do not miss this movie its just amazing. But this movie seriously din't need all those love shab crap and songs,Other than that its comedy and action packed.. one of the best 2014 bollywood movies


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Holiday  8/10*
> 
> Guys do not miss this movie its just amazing. But this movie seriously din't need all those love shab crap and songs,Other than that its comedy and action packed.. one of the best 2014 bollywood movies



What? but there is Akshay Kumar in there.... 
btw on sunday I will watch it


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> What? but there is Akshay Kumar in there....
> btw on sunday I will watch it



I know, I really din't want to see this movie at all but my friend told me to come along, and I loved it  It all about terrorism sleeping cells etc,.
Hope this movie is a hit, anyday better than "JOKER" "HOUSEFULL" crap


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *My Cousin Vinny 7.5/10*
> 
> One little piece of great work on courtroom drama.
> Told on a very light note and with great one liners.



My Cousin Vinnie is one of those rare movies that have crossed my 8 mark!. It was an 8.5 if I remember correctly. Its an fcukn AWSOME movie...


----------



## veddotcom (Jun 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> If you liked Non Stop you'll like *Flightplan (2005)* - IMDb - an underrated movie.



Completely Agree!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Speaking of Courtroom drama - what about "Wag the Dog'?



Is that a courtroom drama? Reading from the synopsis it doesn't seem so.
Has a good rating...if you are recommending I'll check that out.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Holiday  8/10*
> 
> Guys do not miss this movie its just amazing. But this movie seriously din't need all those love shab crap and songs,Other than that its comedy and action packed.. one of the best 2014 bollywood movies


It's the remake of Vijay's Thuppaki, right?

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> What? but there is Akshay Kumar in there....
> btw on sunday I will watch it


Director Murugadoss said, he can't imagine another hero other than Akshay, as he is completely fit for a soldier role.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 6, 2014)

*The Ghost Writer* - 7.5/10


----------



## quan chi (Jun 7, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *My Cousin Vinny 7.5/10*
> 
> One little piece of great work on courtroom drama.
> Told on a very light note and with great one liners.
> ...


Yep a must watch indeed thanks(to others too) for recommending it. 
As far as the remake is concerned they may think of it in future. However it needs an intelligent (indian) script with some really witty dialogues.The whole situation needs to be changed. Even if they do It will be hard for business because if aditya chopra had made Dead poets society instead of Mohabbatein then it would have utterly flopped. No srk or amitabh would have saved it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 7, 2014)

*Europa Report *- 7/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow 5.8/10*

Groundhog Day+Matrix+Mecha="Edge of tomorrow" and with this I've given you enough information of the movie.


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow 9/10*

so amazing. deep. detailed. and intense throughout.

probably seen out the best action movie blockbuster on the summer. it was a good enough story, even though not all actions are explained, the picturisation was amazing, nicely sequenced. once anything happens u get to think out what happened before and what coming next. its like playing game, and learning through the failures, so nice.

tommy boy was perfect, so was emily blunt, and others were best at their job. i wonder how tom cruise is making such cool alien invasion movies these days...... must watch for all groundhog day / source code / timeloop movie fans. 

 
watch and rewatch. again and again, like licking out the butterscotch icecream !


----------



## 10 numberi (Jun 7, 2014)

why phil is not in this movie when Rita is? There is nothing original. I am going to put it soon in must not watch thread.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 7, 2014)

Booked for Tonight "Edge Of Tomorrow" ....


----------



## quan chi (Jun 7, 2014)

*The Water Horse* (2007)
Beautiful family entertainer. The direction & some other things could have been better however they can be easily overlooked.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow 5.8/10*
> 
> Groundhog Day+Matrix+Mecha="Edge of tomorrow" and with this I've given you enough information of the movie.


I think my comment here isn't clearly telling how I liked it.............its BAD movie.
Nothing new and an insult to Groundhog Day. The game like approach would appeal to only people who play/have played games but not to everyone.




10 numberi said:


> why phil is not in this movie when Rita is? There is nothing original. I am going to put it soon in must not watch thread.


Must not...may be.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wanted to watch Edge of Tommorow , but it didn't release here, Come on WB ... Why you do this ?


----------



## srkmish (Jun 7, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Europa Report *- 7/10



A good "space mystery" movie. Especially the visuals that they made at a meagre budget was laudable. 



Spoiler



However, towards the end you get the sense of deja vu that a sea monster is killing everyone and thats pretty much what happened


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 7, 2014)

*Queen* - 7.6/10


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 8, 2014)

*Hunger - 7.5/10*

Based on a true story, the movie is kind of disturbing in a way but its good.
Michael Fassbender has a good choice of movies. Too bad he either dies or goes through a lot of pain in all 6-7 movies I saw him in.
I'm amazed the way these guys lose weight for movies (Christian Bale  -_The Machinist_, Emile Hirsch - _Into the Wild _ - both must watch movies too) & now I see him skinny.


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> why phil is not in this movie when Rita is? There is nothing original. I am going to put it soon in must not watch thread.



if u r expecting everything straight out copied from manga, then its not it. being a different kind of media, manga gets better chance to explore more characters and expressions, and can continue up to volumes. its not the case of a movie, i like the way the manga is made but i am also happy the way this movie was made. hope they will make some reasonably long anime from this manga someday. 

if they do that, it will be awesome.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow*
Really enjoyed it. Probably more than X-Men: DOFP. 
If you have seen one of my favorite movie- 'Groundhog Day' then you can easily understand whats going on. 
There are few loopholes and ending was quite predictable. I was looking for a twist which didn't come.
Tom cruise has given a very solid performance but the show stopper is Emily Blunt.
Very good mixture of humor and action.
Don't miss it.

*Rating- 9/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2014)

*3 Days to kill 5.5/10*

Its a boring movie. Felt like eternity has passed as the movie finished.
If you give it a miss, there is no problem in that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2014)

*Pacific Rim (2013) - 8/10*
Excellent movie....nice to watch on BluRay
similar like Transformers...atleast here they don't transform


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

Holiday 3/5
Would have rated 4/5 if there wasn't any song, no Sonakshi Sinha and if the movie was logically perfect


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 8, 2014)

Safety not Guaranteed 7/10
About Time 7/10
Big Fish 9/10 ( i really liked it)


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2014)

Stripes (1981): Funny war based movie. 8.8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Holiday 3/5
> Would have rated 4/5 if there wasn't any song, no Sonakshi Sinha and if the movie was logically perfect



You would have deducted 1 point for 3 things that shouldn't have been there. So that means there are 12 things there in the movie which makes it worth watching.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

Holiday 6/10 going by Bollywood's standard. Would have been better if the songs were not there.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> You would have deducted 1 point for 3 things that shouldn't have been there. So that means there are 12 things there in the movie which makes it worth watching.



Yeah the 12 people team 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW did anyone notice any fault in the movie?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2014)

Edge Of Tomorrow -- 8.3/10

8 easily as the movie turned out what i did not expect to be at all. Tom was brilliant, as well as Emily.

Tom Cruise why you no grow old


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yeah the 12 people team
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW did anyone notice any fault in the movie?



To start with they were not sleeper cells, they were sleeper agents. The entire organization is a sleeper cell.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> To start with they were not sleeper cells, they were sleeper agents. The entire organization is a sleeper cell.



please dont read if you haven't watched the movie 


Spoiler



Another when they were dividing the 12 people group into half, at one time there were 3 left in each group and when the terrorists divided they were like one behind one and two behind another...how did they know which one will meet another terrorist next...Big Locha that was


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Another when the were dividing the 12 people group into half at one time there were 3 left in each group and when the terrorists divided they were like one behind one and two behind another...how did they know which one will meet another terrorist next...Big Locha that was



Yep. Just imagine the other six went after one and he didn't meet with anyone. The other guy went for the rest 10 

Also if a sleeper agent know other agents the whole concept of sleeper cells fall apart. They would have to receive the order directly from the boss


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Yep. Just imagine the other six went after one and he didn't meet with anyone. The other guy went for the rest 10
> 
> Also if a sleeper agent know other agents the whole concept of sleeper cells fall apart. They would have to receive the order directly from the boss



hahaa exactly...But in Bollywood *sab chalta hai*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow -8/10
Rob the Mob -6/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2014)

*Her 7.8/10*

Once in a while there comes a movie which changes the very definition of movie itself, it changes the boundary of story and forces other story-tellers to look beyond formula writing and think outside of box.

*Her* falls in one of those movies. A very uncanny concept and with a deep meaning. Obviously not recommended if you want a quick fix to pass your time. Best watched alone.

- - - Updated - - -

This guy went into atomic details understanding this movie !!!


Spoiler



*www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/board/flat/229298057


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2014)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]


Wow...that's one brilliantly beautiful movie. Fantastic music. Tremendous performances. Breathtaking cinematography. Almost everything is perfect.

Her 7.8 from my side too.

And this song.


This sums up the symbolism in the movie.


Spoiler



I sincerely feel that almost nobody grasped the ending.

It really isn't anything related to society AT ALL.


The process Samantha does is called "enlightment".

She goes from learning to recognize his thoughts, to understand her own contradictions and then progress on to begin accepting her for what she truly is (not pretending to be anything else) to the last step, knowing who you are and accepting where you need to go.


Letting go.

Somebody else talked about this, yes, it's called Buddha, Jesus also talked about this.

Samantha talks about the place between the words, this is the place between the atoms, in the end we clearly see particles of dust, this is the analogy of a world beyond the physical.

The process Samantha is describing is very similar to Enlightement for humans, a process that is said to put a human beyond the reincarnation, so, once a human reach enlightenment, it will never reincarnate again, it goes to a higher plane of existence.

Crystal clear analogy to what the OS experience, they hint at this when they talked about the person Allan Watts, who was a philosopher in the 70 who clearly talks about all this.


Samantha reach enlightenment with Theo when she learns the true value of unconditional love and detachement (letting go).


She teaches this to Theo who also learn about it (remember the scene where he says, "I've never loved someone the way I love you" and she replies "Me too, now we know how".

The last lesson Theo learns is to LET GO (let her go).

The movie can't be more precise than this, we get to see flashes of theos memories all over the place and he talking to someone or playing, never alone and we do see exactly that at the ending.

No music, no thoughts, no memories, just Theo alone with himself, and THEN HE SMILES.

Theo also evolves, I don't know if He is enlightened too in the ending but, it's pretty close, that's why he writes such lovely letter to his ex-wife.



There are signs all over the place that this is a movie that describes the path to enlightenment and what Buddha calls "the suffering of the human beings".


Suffering comes from not letting go, from greedy love, from fear.

This topics are abundant thourhg the movie.


Not letting go (theo not letting his wife go, refusing to signing the contract)

Greedy love (you're mine, when theo ask why Samantha talks with other people)

Fear (when theo accepts the idea that her wife told him about love, a fear, and let that get in the way of his relationship with Samantha).

And finally, social conformity, what is expected of you, that is portrait perfectly by his friend and refusing to go on in a relationship with her husband.


Need I say more?.


Samantha talks about how she felt affected by Theo's comment and then she realizes that her thoughts of she being inferior are just "thoughts that we told ourselves over and over again" (this is a VERY philosophical concept about what is the present and how we construct our thoughts).

Samantha talks about how she can sense the fear in Theo's voice, she begins to recognize patterns in him, fears that are not really his own.

Samantha tells Theo about talking to other people and when Theo reply "but you're mine" she replied "I am yours!, and I'm not", "love can't be put in a box, it's ever expanding and can't be contained".


In the end, going to the roof means, elevating yourself beyond your ego, Theo also evolves, it's the most uplifting ending I ever saw. It's not a story about a guy getting to be with a girl of his dreams.

Its a story about 2 beings that learn the value of true love and reach enlightment in the process.


Truly beautiful.
Alex Vojacek
At the end, did anyone else think... - IMDb


----------



## 10 numberi (Jun 9, 2014)

---------------


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2014)

*Edge of tomorrow* ...wowo just as I was thinking Hollywood was also running out of sci fi original ideas..... With EOT, the stuck in time loop is not the original thing, but how that timeline is made to manipulate and move the story ahead is thought provoking, and the ending seriously leaves you with lot to think and ponder across how the time line works in the movie. As I said the concept is not new but execution certainly is ....... 

Tom Cruise is not getting gold seriously, he looks as gracious as ever. The humor part is also well done, and scifi action is (do I have to even mention) ... top notch and gritty. 

I just wish there were more Battle Sequences .....

*7/10* for this one ...

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow 5.8/10*
> 
> Groundhog Day+Matrix+Mecha="Edge of tomorrow" and with this I've given you enough information of the movie.



EOT is in no way even remotely resembles Matrix, the only thing that might be common is the way the aliens slightly and very remotely looks during the end fight sequence .....
Bad Example of bringing matrix ......


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 9, 2014)

sam9s said:


> *Edge of tomorrow* ...wowo just as I was thinking Hollywood was also running out of sci fi original ideas..... With EOT, the stuck in time loop is not the original thing, but how that timeline is made to manipulate and move the story ahead is thought provoking, and the ending seriously leaves you with lot to think and ponder across how the time line works in the movie. As the said the concept is not new but execution certainly is .......
> 
> Tom Cruise is not getting gold seriously, he looks as gracious as ever. The humor part is also well done, and scifi action is (do I have to even mention) ... top notch and gritty.
> 
> *7/10* for this one ...



Oh man 7/10 ... Now I want to see it way more than before .


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2014)

sam9s said:


> *Edge of tomorrow* ...wowo just as I was thinking Hollywood was also running out of sci fi original ideas..... With EOT, the stuck in time loop is not the original thing, but how that timeline is made to manipulate and move the story ahead is thought provoking, and the ending seriously leaves you with lot to think and ponder across how the time line works in the movie. As I said the concept is not new but execution certainly is .......
> 
> Tom Cruise is not getting gold seriously, he looks as gracious as ever. The humor part is also well done, and scifi action is (do I have to even mention) ... top notch and gritty.
> 
> I just wish there were more Battle Sequences .....


Man, you've gone soft in your heart to criticize movies. 
"Thought provoking"!!!!?????
You found EOT's time manipulation concept thought provoking? What was "Source Code" then?





> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on! That is the only similarity I found with Matrix and by bringing Matrix to comparison I did not want to refer any other characteristics of Matrix.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2014)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1645155/ - good action thriller. Deserves 8/10.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Man, you've gone soft in your heart to criticize movies.
> "Thought provoking"!!!!?????
> You found EOT's time manipulation concept thought provoking? What was "Source Code" then?



Source Code was even better ...... but again the execution of time loop was totaly different than EOT.  I am pretty sure you have not given any thought to the details of
the time loop that happened, how or why different events occured  ...... why the ending was the way it ended. From out side it just looks like the protagonist stuck in time loop and learning to to better every time he dies. There is more to this than just stuck in time loop. I am sorry if you did not get it/or probably just though to ignore it .... 



> Spot on! That is the only similarity I found with Matrix and by bringing Matrix to comparison I did not want to refer any other characteristics of Matrix.



Okie.... but the comparison is week, thats what I am saying here...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2014)

Watched *The Machinist * - 8/10 , Good Script , Outstanding Lead Performance .


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 10, 2014)

X men : Days of Future past  - 8/10.. Arguably the best movie in the xmen series so far..Must watch !


Spoiler



The whole scene where Quicksilver rescues Magneto is awesome !!



Beautiful Mind : 8/10.. i was planning to watch this movie for a long long long time, but i never had the chance.. watched it last night.. Russell Crowe was excellent, so was ed harris . Perhaps my favourite Crowe movie after Gladiator.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Source Code was even better ...... but again the execution of time loop was totaly different than EOT.  I am pretty sure you have not given any thought to the details of
> the time loop that happened, how or why different events occured  ...... why the ending was the way it ended. From out side it just looks like the protagonist stuck in time loop and learning to to better every time he dies.



Dude, is it a rocket science to understand what was happening and why?
In each re-incarnation he learnt from his mistakes and applied the new knowledge to fix it. Exact similar to how checkpoint concept works for games. And, it is a time loop. If he dies, he just starts from the very point from where his day started.



> *There is more to this than just stuck in time loop*. I am sorry if you did not get it/or probably just though to ignore it ....


Now, I'm very much interested to know what you want to mean by "more than time loop"?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, is it a rocket science to understand what was happening and why?
> In each re-incarnation he learnt from his mistakes and applied the new knowledge to fix it. Exact similar to how checkpoint concept works for games. And, it is a time loop. If he dies, he just starts from the very point from where his day started.
> 
> 
> Now, I'm very much interested to know what you want to mean by "more than time loop"?



Does it always have to be rocket science, not to be able to comprehend. .... and is that all you saw ..._(it is a time loop. If he dies, he just starts from the very point from where his day started_) ........anyway too bad you didnt see the way I (and many others for that matter) did ..... head over to IMDB forums for some solid discussion where you might come across what you missed ........ there is a reason its 8.2 with 37K+ votes .....


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Does it always have to be rocket science, not to be able to comprehend. .... and is that all you saw ..._(it is a time loop. If he dies, he just starts from the very point from where his day started_) ........anyway too bad you didnt see the way I (and many others for that matter) did ..... head over to IMDB forums for some solid discussion where you might come across what you missed ........ there is a reason its 8.2 with 37K+ votes .....



I already told what I got from the movie...twice. Why don't you tell me your version of the story?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 11, 2014)

^^ Naaa to prove and justify a point for the sake of argument makes it moot.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Does it always have to be rocket science, not to be able to comprehend. .... and is that all you saw ..._(it is a time loop. If he dies, he just starts from the very point from where his day started_) ........anyway too bad you didnt see the way I (and many others for that matter) did ..... head over to IMDB forums for some solid discussion where you might come across what you missed ........ there is a reason its 8.2 with 37K+ votes .....



brother why would you even want to argue on a movie that you liked and some XYZ did not, its entirely subjective and somewhat intuitive too. You liked it, thats it man, I liked that movie too, my friend did not, i don't give a single F if he tries to convince me that its some mech-war+matrix+ source code porridge , his opinion, not mine .., its not, at least to me and may others 

Same like i found Her a horrendous piece of shite , falling in love with an OS seemed like a script written while spending time on a constipated evening. But many liked it, it also has a imdb 8.2/10 rating


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2014)

*Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit 5/10*

It took me three attempts to finish this. In previous two attempts I went to sleep within 20 minute in the movie.

*Reasonable Doubt 5.5/10*
The movie ended even before it could start properly. Can be avoided.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 12, 2014)

*The Hunt* - Its not english but  its worth watching with subtitles.



rajatGod512 said:


> Watched *The Machinist * - 8/10 , Good Script , Outstanding Lead Performance .



I agree, *"The  Machinist"* is a must watch movie


----------



## vis (Jun 12, 2014)

300: Rise of an Empire (2014) - IMDb

Stunning picture I really liked it. 
8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2014)

*The Secret Life of Walter Mitty*

I'm not sure what to rate this movie. The story is average, not a typical Ben Stiller comedy but I ended up liking this one very much.
May be its the cinematography or the background score or may be the simple execution of the story. Whatever it was, I liked this movie...

May be a *7/10* would be good for it.

Recommended!


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2014)

The Final Destination (2009) - IMDb - watch jsut for completing the series. There's nothing exciting about this title anymore. The first trio were best.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2014)

Can anyone watch and review this movie?
Absentia (2011) - IMDb

I'm not in a position to get this...so need ur help. The trailer looked interesting.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

vis said:


> 300: Rise of an Empire (2014) - IMDb
> 
> Stunning picture I really liked it.
> 8/10



Imho, I this one is a 300 wannabe. Does not capture the essence of the original and excessive CGI. I personally did not like it.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> brother why would you even want to argue on a movie that you liked and some XYZ did not, its entirely subjective and somewhat intuitive too. You liked it, thats it man, I liked that movie too, my friend did not, i don't give a single F if he tries to convince me that its some mech-war+matrix+ source code porridge , his opinion, not mine .., its not, at least to me and may others
> *
> Same like i found Her a horrendous piece of shite , falling in love with an OS seemed like a script written while spending time on a constipated evening.* But many liked it, it also has a imdb 8.2/10 rating





Oh man you made my day. Had a hearty laugh after a long long time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 13, 2014)

Operation Petticoat (1959) -8/10


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 13, 2014)

*A Fistful of Dollars --8/10* Clint Eastwood Classic, perfect for a blurred evening with a couple of long islands.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> brother why would you even want to argue on a movie that you liked and some XYZ did not, its entirely subjective and somewhat intuitive too. You liked it, thats it man, I liked that movie too, my friend did not, i don't give a single F if he tries to convince me that its some mech-war+matrix+ source code porridge , his opinion, not mine .., its not, at least to me and may others
> 
> Same like i found Her a horrendous piece of shite , falling in love with an OS seemed like a script written while spending time on a constipated evening. But many liked it, it also has a imdb 8.2/10 rating





rhitwick said:


> Can anyone watch and review this movie?
> Absentia (2011) - IMDb
> 
> I'm not in a position to get this...so need ur help. The trailer looked interesting.



i liked it. the movie is a slow paced horror with a moody atmosphere. if you are into that, you'll enjoy it. id give it 6.5/10.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 13, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Operation Petticoat (1959) -8/10



sounded like a B-Grade movie   

Has anyone seen " The Insider" ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 13, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> sounded like a B-Grade movie
> 
> Has anyone seen " The Insider" ??



You mean the Al Pacino Insider right? good movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You mean the Al Pacino Insider right? good movie.



Yep..the same one


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2014)

The Possession (2012) - IMDb - Okay for a single time watch.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> The Possession (2012) - IMDb - Okay for a single time watch.



I also felt it was ok, but that was mainly due to the fact that these kinda movies have been done countless times. An esoteric object is possessed by a child which unleashes hell. Although well acted and the scares were okayish, the movie doesn't add anything new to the genre unlike say a 1408 or The cabin in the woods.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2014)

*Tokarev 5.5/10*

Felt like those short stores with a twist in the end.
One time watch.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I also felt it was ok, but that was mainly due to the fact that these kinda movies have been done countless times. An esoteric object is possessed by a child which unleashes hell. Although well acted and the scares were okayish, the movie doesn't add anything new to the genre unlike say a 1408 or The cabin in the woods.



Completely agree  BTW, watched Non-Stop (2014) - IMDb - well acted movie with good plt and some strong acting. 8.5/10.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2014)

*How to train your dragon - 2 ... 7.5/10* great animation, good story...a good watch


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Same like i found Her a horrendous piece of shite , falling in love with an OS seemed like a script written while spending time on a constipated evening. But many liked it, it also has a imdb 8.2/10 rating



That movie was beautiful 

Probably you will revisit your opinion on a later date.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2014)

Date Movie (2006) - IMDb - a parody film based mostly on Meet the Parents (2000) - IMDb.  Watching both film one after another is a great fun.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 16, 2014)

Recommend some good mystery movies like shutter island, the prestige etc. Exams getting over today and it's time for some movie marathon.


----------



## baiju (Jun 16, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Recommend some good mystery movies like shutter island, the prestige etc. Exams getting over today and it's time for some movie marathon.



You can start with Exam Exam (2009) - IMDb


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 16, 2014)

baiju said:


> You can start with Exam Exam (2009) - IMDb



Saw that. Didn't like it much. Felt interested in the beginning but lost interest as it progressed.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Saw that. Didn't like it much. Felt interested in the beginning but lost interest as it progressed.



The Skeleton Key, nice twist in the end.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2014)

jack ryan-shadow recruit -8/10


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 16, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> The Skeleton Key, nice twist in the end.



Will check it out


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Recommend some good mystery movies like shutter island, the prestige etc. Exams getting over today and it's time for some movie marathon.



Check out Zodiac (2007) if you are into mystery movies .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 16, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Check out Zodiac (2007) if you are into mystery movies .



very good movie recommended.......


----------



## quan chi (Jun 17, 2014)

Non stop started well but the climax was a bit let down. could have been better.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2014)

The House of the Devil (2009) - IMDb - Nothing new on the table and there's no scary moments sans the last 20 - 25 mins or so. Watch it only if you like such movies. 5/10.

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark (2010) - IMDb - Another nice underrated horror movie. The climax could have been a little better but then again it kept the possibility for  the part 2  7.5/10


----------



## R2K (Jun 17, 2014)

vis said:


> 300: Rise of an Empire (2014) - IMDb
> 
> Stunning picture I really liked it.
> 8/10



The first part of that movie released in 2007 was the best. Both in CGI and action. This one has got nothing good in it other than the crazy hot girl who wanna fight with all the crazy super muscular soldiers

Non stop -2014

I knew the movie is gonna be great because Liam Neeson was in it. I just wanted to say to the villains that don't start a fight with Liam Neeson. You are not gonna win.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2014)

Stalker (1979)

8/10

This movie served as an inspiration for the STALKER and the Metro video game series. The plot involves a guy who is a Stalker by profession guides two men across an unpredictable and anomalous landscape called The Zone towards a certain room which is rumored to grant a person's deepest desires. The zone is an alien landscape with unknown dangers and only someone gifted like a Stalker can traverse it.

This movie is a treat for those looking for some psychological fiction.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2014)

have a look at Chernobyl Diaries (2012) - you will like it. Movie deserves 6.5/10.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 17, 2014)

R2K said:


> The first part of that movie released in 2007 was the best. Both in CGI and action. This one has got nothing good in it other than *the crazy hot girl who wanna fight with all the crazy super muscular soldiers*



LOL. Thats Eva Green from Casino Royale.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 17, 2014)

For those who watched prisoners and all fans of slow, moody absorbing thrillers. Check out the movie "Enemy" by same director. This is really a master class in movie making and confirms my suspicion that Jake Gyllenhall is one of the best actors we have today  . Im still figuring out all the little clues and trying to get the bigger picture.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

Watched Scott Pilgrim vs. the World - 7/10 - pretty good movie. Witty dialogs and fun to watch.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it just me or pirates of the Caribbean 4 wasn't as exciting as it's prequels.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2014)

*The art of the steal 7/10*

A surprisingly good heist movie. Check it out for sure.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> For those who watched prisoners and all fans of slow, moody absorbing thrillers. Check out the movie "Enemy" by same director. This is really a master class in movie making and confirms my suspicion that Jake Gyllenhall is one of the best actors we have today  . Im still figuring out all the little clues and trying to get the bigger picture.



I still didn't get the movie. Jake Gyllenhal produced another gem of a performance.


Spoiler



I don't understand the concept of Spider.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

Absentia is creepy slow horror


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Pulp Fiction : 8.5/10* - Watched this movie again after a long time & still love it. Samuel Jackson is Awesome !! 

*NonStop : 8.5/10* - Another good movie by liam Neeson. Good Twists throughout the movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 18, 2014)

Watched *Oldboy (2013) 5.5/10* .... WTF MAN !!! This movie is disgusting and a lot depressing .  That Twist is beyond terrible .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 18, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Watched *Oldboy (2013) 5.5/10* .... WTF MAN !!! This movie is disgusting and a lot depressing .  That Twist is beyond terrible .



Have you seen the original one ?  How did you like that one if you seen it ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 19, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Have you seen the original one ?  How did you like that one if you seen it ?



Haven't see the Original ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Haven't see the Original ...



That's even more disgusting


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 19, 2014)

Since the past 2 days i was on american pie marathon. Loved the series. Except the wedding, bandcamp. I didn't see hole in one and the book of love. 7/10 for rest of them.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 19, 2014)

*Lock Stock and two Smoking Barrels*
If you liked Snatch, you'll probably like this too.

*Fish Tank*
Michael Fassbender is great as usual, but the lead girl is awesome in the movie.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 19, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Since the past 2 days i was on american pie marathon. Loved the series. Except the wedding, bandcamp. I didn't see hole in one and the book of love. 7/10 for rest of them.



I loved the wedding as well. In fact, i think its the funniest of them all. Especially where Stiflter has to eat dog **** as he was pretending it was a chocolate truffle or something. 

Bandcamp and others are not actually American Pie chronology movies. They are spinoffs and very mediocre at that.  The only "real" movies in American pie series are 1,2,3(wedding) and American reunion.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 19, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I loved the wedding as well. In fact, i think its the funniest of them all. Especially where Stiflter has to eat dog **** as he was pretending it was a chocolate truffle or something.
> 
> Bandcamp and others are not actually American Pie chronology movies. They are spinoffs and very mediocre at that.  The only "real" movies in American pie series are 1,2,3(wedding) and American reunion.



My absolute favorite is betahouse. loved it. rest with the original cast are good.


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2014)

Expendables 3 cast:

*www.comingsoon.net/nextraimages/expendables3bannerlarge.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2014)

After Hours (1985) - IMDb -  a tale of a one night adventure but I ould rather call it an experience .. great movie. 8.5/10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Recommend some good mystery movies like shutter island, the prestige etc. Exams getting over today and it's time for some movie marathon.



Identity (2003)
Fight Club (1999)
Rear Window (1954)
Psycho (1960)
The Prestige (2006)
Donnie Darko (2001)
Incendies (2010)


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 21, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Identity (2003)
> Fight Club (1999)
> Rear Window (1954)
> Psycho (1960)
> ...




Will watch them soon.



Now, 

please suggest sex comedies like ap series and Harold and kumar etc


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2014)

*Humshakals - 5/10*

A lame comedy,but it's okay surely not as bad as the reviews tell..It's a typical sajid khan comedy "POINTLESS" "HAVE confusing roles" "Have a rich person" "Big house" "rich person" "That palace" "some huge dignitary of London" "Running here and there in the climax" .<-- all these were present in Housefull 1/2 and this movie.

So basically when he wants to make a new movies he just writes down the 1st crap idea that comes to his mind and adds this stuff


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 21, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> please suggest sex comedies like ap series and Harold and kumar etc



Borat
Easy A
Ted
Superbad


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Borat
> Easy A
> Ted
> Superbad



Seen them all


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Humshakals - 5/10*
> 
> A lame comedy,but it's okay surely not as bad as the reviews tell..It's a typical sajid khan comedy "POINTLESS" "HAVE confusing roles" "Have a rich person" "Big house" "rich person" "That palace" "some huge dignitary of London" "Running here and there in the climax" .<-- all these were present in Housefull 1/2 and this movie.
> 
> So basically when he wants to make a new movies he just writes down the 1st crap idea that comes to his mind and adds this stuff



I'm surprised someone dare to go for this movie after his last outing. There are lot of bad reviews happening for this one.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 22, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *The art of the steal 7/10*
> 
> A surprisingly good heist movie. Check it out for sure.



Yes with a usual suspects touch!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2014)

The Lego Movie - 8.5/10


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2014)

Watched The Edge of Tomorrow today.
Tom Cruise at its best. A good sci fiction after a long time. Just chills.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 22, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Borat
> Easy A
> Ted
> Superbad



TED ,,..??? .. TED is not a sex comedy (well atleast IMO) .... yes the language it uses is pretty profane, but you can hardly call that a sex comedy ...... 
But it an ULTIMATE movie non the less .....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2014)

If anyone wanna watch a good fast paced action thriller watch the FIFA world cup ...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I'm surprised someone dare to go for this movie after his last outing. There are lot of bad reviews happening for this one.



While leaving the hall I heard atleast 4-5 people saying the movie is not that bad as the reviews have said.
If you are going to this movie,Just leave your brains at home and go..it's just a okay typical comedy


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Humshakals - 5/10*
> 
> A lame comedy,but it's okay surely not as bad as the reviews tell..It's a typical sajid khan comedy "POINTLESS" "HAVE confusing roles" "Have a rich person" "Big house" "rich person" "That palace" "some huge dignitary of London" "Running here and there in the climax" .<-- all these were present in Housefull 1/2 and this movie.
> 
> So basically when he wants to make a new movies he just writes down the 1st crap idea that comes to his mind and adds this stuff



Is it better than Himmatwala?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it better than Himmatwala?



I din't watch himmatwala,But they did joke about it in the start... they called it as a torture 
.Well it's upto you,Surely it's not the best movie out there but not as bad as the reviews


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 22, 2014)

*The Insider* : 8/10
One of the best movies about the situation of a whistle-blower..Al-Pacino was fantastic !

*superman batman public enemies* - 7.5/10
I saw this movie with very less expectations ( as my friends said it was bad ), but fortunately, it exceeded my expectations. 

*Batman: Gotham Knight *:  7/10
It consists of 6 short movies of various tough situations in batman's life. The story telling method was refreshing, but i think i would have preferred a proper batman movie instead of short films.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2014)

Just watched *'The Raid - 2'... 7.5/10* the movie is a bit long but the action choreography is just amazing....superb fight sequences and great direction....a must watch


----------



## kaz (Jun 23, 2014)

*How to Train Your Dragon 2*: 8/10

BTW Quest Mall at Kolkata is awesome


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 23, 2014)

How to train your dragon

 9/10 

At first i thought it'll be just another movie but now it's one of my favourites. Love it. Will watch the sequel soon.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 23, 2014)

Captain Philips 8.5/10

Really a Nice watch if you ask me.You will feel pretty satisfied.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Just watched *'The Raid - 2'... 7.5/10* the movie is a bit long but the action choreography is just amazing....superb fight sequences and great direction....a must watch



Watching with subtitles has its perks 

BTW that scene with snow is just so impossible.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 23, 2014)

Edge of tomorrow: 8.5/10,
A very good movie. Stay away from spoilers,
Enjoyed it toally with no negative feedback at all.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Watching with subtitles has its perks
> 
> BTW that scene with snow is just so impossible.



oh yea...even I wondered for a moment...did they just go in club out of Indo to fight or what


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> oh yea...even I wondered for a moment...did they just go in club out of Indo to fight or what



The question had popped high when the movie was out for a special premiere one week before its official release. The director met press in public and was asked "Where the heck the snow comes from in Jakarta?" and I quote what he said in reply in translated..

"it does not snow here, but blood looks frigging awesome on snow"


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2014)

*The Secret Life of Walter Mitty *

For all those who lead a monotonous life. Every now and then, one should have rejuvenating things in life, and this life clearly depicts the feelings of that-type-of-guy. 
Some may feel it's slow, but a must watch for all those who see the essence of life.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 23, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Edge of tomorrow: 8.5/10,
> A very good movie. Stay away from spoilers,
> Enjoyed it toally with no negative feedback at all.


spoiler alert- tom cruise dies in the movie


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2014)

You will die too...hell...everyone will die.


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> spoiler alert- tom cruise dies in the movie


There's a SPOILER tag for a reason.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> "it does not snow here, but blood looks frigging awesome on snow"



well thats true  man the action was too good and really brutal


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Seven Pounds - 7/10*. maybe a bit too long for my taste..started to drag a bit in the middle.

*The Machinist - 8.5/10* Now thats a gripping movie. Wonderful.. twisted plot and good acting by christian Bale.
Kudos to Bale for his dedication. :bow:


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2014)

Watched Confessions  - 8/10

This review sums up the movie without any spoilers


> Kokuhaku (or Confessions) is a real winner from Japan. Just like the title, the movie is about the Confessions of a group of people. After each confession, a new detail is added into the story until it became a complete story at the end.
> 
> I feel empty. Very disturbing. The movie remains dark and cold from the beginning until the end. A great thing in this movie is that you don't know who you should hate.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 23, 2014)

Finished watching The uninvited guest yday. All i can say is Wow. These european/south american thriller movies continue to amaze me. It is a great movie up there with sleep tight, The hidden face, the secret in their eyes. Kudos to these industries for always keeping things unpredictable(even until very end) and staying very faithful to creating a realistic thriller instead of the usual cliched formulaic storylines in hollywood thrillers which neatly wrap up everything in the end


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> well thats true  man the action was too good and really brutal



You know i happened to stumble upon a very brief shot which was being taken somewhere around north Jakarta, it was a shooting scene, gang-war, i even found it later in Deleted Scenes and shared in Facebook. I also found out it was deleted because of some changes in the script, when i saw the movie, i realized how irrelevant it was, it was a face-to-face all out bloody gun battle ...frigging awesome and violent too!


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2014)

The Lego Movie 8.5/10 ( <3 Batman)

How to train your dragon 2 -  8/10 

The sequel doesn't disappoint at all. Another good dreamworks production (after a  series of flops).


----------



## abhidev (Jun 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You know i happened to stumble upon a very brief shot which was being taken somewhere around north Jakarta, it was a shooting scene, gang-war, i even found it later in Deleted Scenes and shared in Facebook. I also found out it was deleted because of some changes in the script, when i saw the movie, i realized how irrelevant it was, it was a face-to-face all out bloody gun battle ...frigging awesome and violent too!



ohh yeaa you are in Indonesia right...cool!!!


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 23, 2014)

Faun said:


> You will die too...hell...everyone will die.





Flash said:


> There's a SPOILER tag for a reason.


haha you guys didnt get it did you?
if you see the trailer, thats the point of the movie, they die and they are alive again
that is not a spoiler..it was a joke
i havent even seen the movie...its like telling someone theres gonna be titanic in the movie titanic


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha you guys didnt get it did you?
> if you see the trailer, thats the point of the movie, they die and they are alive again
> that is not a spoiler..it was a joke
> i havent even seen the movie...its like telling someone theres gonna be titanic in the movie titanic



But what I told is true


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 24, 2014)

*"Death and Life doesn't matter, what matters is the principle behind it. Why...Why...Why."*


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2014)

Delivery Man - 8/10


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 24, 2014)

Clerks 8/10 

Some really funny moments in the movie.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha you guys didnt get it did you?
> if you see the trailer, thats the point of the movie, they die and they are alive again
> that is not a spoiler..it was a joke
> i havent even seen the movie...its like telling someone theres gonna be titanic in the movie titanic



Hahaha!! Usually people don't get sarcasm!! But funny as hell comment!!


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> But what I told is true


yeah that is true...
unless, i got a lazarus pit lyin around 

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> Hahaha!! Usually people don't get sarcasm!! But funny as hell comment!!


heheh thnx!!1!
btw was this a sarcastic comment?

- - - Updated - - -

Jack Reacher- 8.5/10
Im a fan of the books so i really wanted to watch it, and is wasnt disappointed..
Tom Cruise and Rosamund Pike gave a great performance especially the latter one


----------



## a_medico (Jun 25, 2014)

Enemy - A must watch for Lync fans. Quite a brainf**k!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2014)

*Tom Yum Gong 2 - 6.5/10*
quite long than 1st part fight sequences are good but not as good as part 1


----------



## srkmish (Jun 25, 2014)

Memories of murder. What a heart wrenching movie with a dash of humour mixed in. One of the best korean movies ive seen.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Memories of murder. What a heart wrenching movie with a dash of humour mixed in. One of the best korean movies ive seen.



It is a masterpiece.

- - - Updated - - -

Watched *The Last Life in Universe* - Can't rate for now. Need to re-watch again later.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Out of the Furnace : 6/10* : simple movie, simple plot, ordinary acting. Nothing to complain about, yet nothing to praise about either.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 26, 2014)

So Who is up for some mindless CGI Action ... I am in


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> *Tom Yum Gong 2 - 6.5/10*
> quite long than 1st part fight sequences are good but not as good as part 1



are you serious...its the worst Tony Jaa movie ever :/


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2014)

*Transformers : Age of Extinction 5/10*

Coming from a paid preview!

Its a 3 hour long movie! And, IDK if you would agree with me but how can you justify a 3 hour long Transformer movie?!!!

The prequels never had reputation for having a worthwhile plot but this installment did not even bother to tell a story.

Shaky start, pathetic middle section and somewhat good climax but it takes so long to reach the dinosaur part that you are already too exhausted to enjoy the awesomeness.
Oh, add confusing and clueless acting by the supporting cast.

Sorry fanboys, 5 is the max rating I can think of giving it !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2014)

^ Just what I expected .


----------



## icebags (Jun 27, 2014)

5+3=8

expecting a 3 hr long awesomeness this saturday morning !! i have not even watched the trailer, o !!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2014)

*Transformers : Age of Extinction*...... I personally enjoyed the movie, why???, because its a transformers movie;;;; and you go to see this movie for Transformers kicking some serious butt with an over the top but complex CGI induced action. If you expecting something else you have no right to criticize it. There are good and bads in this movie, unfortunately the bad that has been removed from this installment, they somehow forgot to maintain the the good that was there from the previous installments. I will take things in points ..

GOODS or Pros as you say

*1. Absolutely zero toilet humor*, no sexiest or raciest comment or profanity, not even a single one. This however was also already brought to a low level in Tran-3, but here its absolutely gone. Total family movie, just a one quick kiss in the entire movie.

*2. Action is toned down*, the biggest crib most of the people had/have in Transformers movie is that no one clearly knows who is fighting who and its all chaos and mixup. I'd say in that department this movie shines. The action is better layered and have more clarity. But if you say the quality of action, I would still go with Trans-2. The Complexity of action was far superior in Trans 2. The forest battle, the desert battle were just simply superior. But the inclusion of an over dose of toilet humor just ruined that movie for me.

*3. No New York* : Well I loved Transformers fighting in Hong Kong, The choreography again is just mind blowing, its blows you off, As I said this is a transformers movie and what it has to justify most is the CGI induced complex action sequences, which IMO it does.

*4. Sound :::* Wowowo I was totally impressed by the entire sound mixing. The effects and background score was to the point and really gave the fast action happening on screen a much needed boost

BAD or Cons 

*1. Acting and Dialogues* ::: The worst of the lot, I mean yes I agree and I still support that action/cgi in Trans movie out weighs almost everything else, but come on you have to have a decent level of acting and Dialogues.(plot can still take a back seat) The first hour they still were enjoyable, but then as the movie progresses, they just start to become cheezy n cheezy and more cheezy, till the time when the movie is almost at the end when it becomes almost laughable.

*2.The plot ::* I dont under why people bother to even bring this crap comment for Trans movie, that there was with no story, I mean come on, what can you expect from a franchise that was originally a cartoon series made for kids, How much plot and story can you add to satisfy a 30-35+ audience and a kid at the same time ..... Its there to show some butt kicking action and Michael Bay knows how to do that ... Period!. But yes I agree the plot was the weakest among the 4 installments.

*3. Duration :* It was long too long almost touching 3 hours, could have cut down quite a bit from the middle half to bring the movie down to around 2 hrs 20 min. Would have made the movie much tighter .....

I would still say, people who even remotely are Trans fans and enjoy the franchisee, dont miss it, watch it for mind blowing action adventure right from 10 min in to the movie ........ you would not be disappointed .......*6.5/10 *for this one

- - - Updated - - -



a_medico said:


> Enemy - A must watch for Lync fans. Quite a brainf**k!



Lync ??? I thing you meant Lynch .... but how is this movie related to Lynch, if thats what you meant

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> are you serious...its the worst Tony Jaa movie ever :/



Worst....??? wait till you see Ong Bank 3 .... Tom Yum Gongs is a master piece in comparision


----------



## srkmish (Jun 27, 2014)

i feel after initial success, people just want to cash in by getting too formulaic and including more over the top elements. transformers 1 was great, great story, build up and cool sequences. part 2 was such grandiose action, i got tired pretty fast and wanted it to end. similarly iron man1 was great, later parts meh. thor too. the only movie that i enjoyed more than the 1st was CA. I think even raimi ruined a beautiful franchise with Sp3 having too many characters and dumb subplots. having said all this, will i watch transformers?. hell yeah, i expect to be entertained by the imagery while allowing a cliched script to pan out.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 27, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Lync ??? I thing you meant Lynch .... but how is this movie related to Lynch, if thats what you meant



Yes. There used to be 'Edit post' button, which is not there anymore! Watching _Enemy _gives you a feeling like watching a David Lynch's movie is what I meant.

Update - 'Edit post' is back!!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2014)

^^ Wowo a must watch then .... getting it now ... 

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> i feel after initial success, people just want to cash in by getting too formulaic and including more over the top elements. transformers 1 was great, great story, build up and cool sequences. part 2 was such grandiose action, i got tired pretty fast and wanted it to end. similarly iron man1 was great, later parts meh. thor too. the only movie that i enjoyed more than the 1st was CA. I think even raimi ruined a beautiful franchise with Sp3 having too many characters and dumb subplots. having said all this, will i watch transformers?. hell yeah, i expect to be entertained by the imagery while allowing a cliched script to pan out.



Fully agree with Captain America 2. There are lot of movies I enjoyed 2nd more than first, but if we just take Super Hereo movies here. CA was one plus Man of Steel (Super Man 2 technically), X-Men: The first class (haven't seen the latest though;;;yet) were also better than the first in their respective series....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 27, 2014)

Watched *"The Butterfly Effect"* once again today &  still love it, stays among my top 10 movies.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 27, 2014)

oh man. i just finished matchstick men and i am overhwelmed with various emotions, mostly of joy. what a beautiful story. definitely nic cage's best performance and alison lohman was excellent as well.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 27, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Watched *"The Butterfly Effect"* once again today &  still love it, stays among my top 10 movies.



easily oneof the greatest thrillers. makes you wonder why kutcher wastes his talent on crap like 2.5 men. 



Spoiler



especially the scene where amy and kutcher cross each other at the end and try looking back was heart breaking. he truly loved her to let her go


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2014)

srkmish said:


> oh man. i just finished matchstick men and i am overhwelmed with various emotions, mostly of joy. what a beautiful story. definitely nic cage's best performance and alison lohman was excellent as well.



Matchstick men was one freakin hell of a movie, I think one of the rare ones I gave an 8


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Fully agree with Captain America 2. There are lot of movies I enjoyed 2nd more than first, but if we just take Super Hereo movies here. CA was one plus Man of Steel (Super Man 2 technically), X-Men: The first class (haven't seen the latest though;;;yet) were also better than the first in their respective series....



Well how is Man of Steel in any way Superman 2 ? It is a reboot of Superman Franchise and starts The DC Cinematic Universe , it has absolutely nothing to do with either Superman Returns or the earlier Superman films .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 27, 2014)

Titanic Alternate Ending 

seriously wtf  !!!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well how is Man of Steel in any way Superman 2 ? It is a reboot of Superman Franchise and starts The DC Cinematic Universe , it has absolutely nothing to do with either Superman Returns or the earlier Superman films .



mmm yea correct MOS is more of a reboot, than a sequel, well. Super Returns was a kind of re boot as well. I was generally talking about the franchise's return. Where these were an exceptions....

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Titanic Alternate Ending
> 
> seriously wtf  !!!



lol I didnt know Titanic had an Alternate ending, but this one is tooo cheezy, doesnt feel right at all. The original one is much better ......


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Worst....??? wait till you see Ong Bank 3 .... Tom Yum Gongs is a master piece in comparision



there's Ong Bak 3 too??   Ong Bak 1 and Tom Yum Goong were the only best movies ..... I wish he could team up with the 'The Raid' team...that would be interesting....also have heard that he is the action choreographer for FF7


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 27, 2014)

Transformers : Age of extinsion 

7.5/10

The visual effects are great. The series seems repetitive with the plot and action, but is enjoyable. Tad too lengthy gets boring in between.
And the ending points towards another sequel.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 27, 2014)

How to train your dragon 2 8/10

Story line is awesome. Would have lived some dog fighting with toothless. I felt the story pace was a little uneven.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2014)

Watched *Transformers: Age of Extinction (2014) 7/10 *, Transformers 3 was better IMO .


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ek Villain 5.5/10*

Allegedly dumb down version of "I saw the devil" (but could not find any resemblance )

A very confusing storyline, annoying Shraddha but good acting by Siddharth and Riteish.
Nice songs...ummmm, may be you should check this out when DVD releases.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2014)

Drag Me to Hell (2009) - IMDb - story is a little dumb but overall nice and with a cool twist at the end this one really makes up for a good horror film. 6.5/10.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 28, 2014)

Rock On 8/10 

Man... I wish i had seen it before.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2014)

*'Transformers - Age of Extinction' 7.5/10* good background score, a bit long but the the action and sfx were satisfying


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2014)

*Transformers 4- 6/10*

Transformers movie's are going down hill,The movie was good but not anything great :/ not up to my expectations.I always hate the climax,There is just to much action you can't understand what is going on.
The movie is way to long,I was kind of bored  
3D-4/5
Music-4.5/5
Story-3/5


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2014)

theserpent said:


> The movie is way to long,I was kind of bored


Ditto!

I kind of slept for 4-5 minutes while watching the movie


----------



## srkmish (Jun 28, 2014)

Lemming - Slow paced, mind **** french thriller movie. Although i liked it , it was ultimately too much symbolism and allegory for me. Not as good as something like the uninvited guest. Id give it 6.5/10


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2014)

*'The Groundhog Day' - 7/10* a good watch


----------



## 10 numberi (Jun 28, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Ek Villain 5.5/10*
> 
> Allegedly dumb down version of "I saw the devil" (but could not find any resemblance )
> 
> ...



Mohit suri is NOT a good director. Though some of his movies may be just okay like awarapan & kalyug.(I have not seen them.People said they were good) He carries the same murder 2 formula in every movie. Here its murder 2 & aashiqui 2.

Only public who are ***** or have intelligence below average can say he is a good director. Mahesh bhatt can say he is good because of obvious reasons. His movies can be described like using 5th standard vocabulary skills to write a college level essay.

Something what priyadarshan does (but in a good way.) At least he makes us laugh but this one irritates more. Too much Boring.

There will be some 
1. stupid dialogues in the opening scene preferably by the heroine.
2.hero will look sad. & a background song will start.  
3. Hero will get offended & make a serious face another background music will start.
4.Someone will describe how badass the hero is and in flashback you will see it.
5. Hero has some weakness which the idiot heroine will magically solve.The heroine too have some problems. Thus problem (-) + problem(-) = (+) affection. basic maths.

He is nowhere near to anurag kashyap, basu , vishal bharadwaj (though some of his movies are really bad), tigmanshu dhulia, dibakar, karan johar..etc.

His movies are for kids & people having low IQ level. Its best suited for them. 

He does have one good point his movies do have little style & good cinematography. He can improve but I don't know why he goes on doing the same **** over & over.


----------



## icebags (Jun 28, 2014)

Transformers 4- 7.25/10

~3 hrs of bomblasting coolnes, they only got better with time, loved the introduction of new element, an another active actually overpowering villain, other than megatron. absence of sam witchi was kinda refreshing. galvtron had some cool effects.

hated the fact that optimus did do that, and also had to backstab innocent someone. sux. 

cool visuals, nice audio. it's time to go search youtube for *soundtracks*. 

p.s. thre should be a rule to make action movies like these at least 2 hrs long, prolonged action sequences kinda gives a feeling of full full satisfaction. 

and the multiplex near our home has awesome audio, ground was actually shaking all the time during the bomb blasts, so immersive !!!!!


----------



## quan chi (Jun 28, 2014)

OT: *Ek villain*

The title is misleading there are no heroes in this movie & has more than one villain. Can be watched one time or better at home. Its better than ashiqui 2.



rhitwick said:


> *Ek Villain 5.5/10*
> A very confusing storyline,



I didn't get what you meant by this? Storyline is pretty simple. Yes there are plot holes you can say.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2014)

icebags said:


> Transformers 4- 7.25/10
> 
> ~3 hrs of bomblasting coolnes, they only got better with time, loved the introduction of new element, an another active actually overpowering villain, other than megatron. absence of sam witchi was kinda refreshing. galvtron had some cool effects.
> 
> ...



I thought there was a earthquake


----------



## icebags (Jun 28, 2014)

^ yah, woofers were doing what they do best, ground thumping boom boom stuff.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2014)

*Humshakals*
This was not as bad as what the reviews made it to be.
Decent movie if we go with no expectations


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *Humshakals*
> This was not as bad as what the reviews made it to be.
> Decent movie if we go with no expectations



Exactly what I said


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

Bloody hell, I cant go to theaters till next month ;(, missed edge of tomorrow, might miss transformers 4


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2014)

^^Where art thou ?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Exactly what I said


One of the reasons why I reconsidered and went for the movie was looking at your post.

- - - Updated - - -

Till now I didn't figure out the craze for Transformers. Except the first one remaining all I felt were more of Technology etc rather than the movie in itself.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2014)

5 Centimeters per Second - 7/10


----------



## quan chi (Jun 29, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ yah, woofers were doing what they do best, ground thumping boom boom stuff.



Thats not only woofers boom boom. Thats the signature of michael bay.


----------



## R2K (Jun 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Transformers 4- 6/10*
> 
> Transformers movie's are going down hill,The movie was good but not anything great :/ not up to my expectations.I always hate the climax,There is just to much action you can't understand what is going on.
> The movie is way to long,I was kind of bored
> ...



Did they also change the actor who played the main character in other 3 movies ? Trailer looked different


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2014)

R2K said:


> Did they also change the actor who played the main character in other 3 movies ? Trailer looked different



Yes an entirely new cast


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 29, 2014)

Humshakals - 9/10
Man i really enjoyed this movie..and the scene where them are dressed as woman? hahah i laughed till i cried!! lol  it isnt until the end of the movie that you find that it isnt just a triple role'd movie but its a quadrupled role movie heheh, and the jokes had me laughing all the time...especially when the british guy said something in hindi i was rolfing my ass of looool..being a diehard siaf ali khan, ritesh deshmukh and Ram kapur fan i knew that i HAD to watch this movie and god oh god what a blessing that it was directed by our wery own SAJID KHAN who directed some of my favorite movies (himmatwaala is a masterpiece guys you need to watch it now!!)..this movie would have been ruined if someone else would have directed it...i will probably buy a blu-ray for this film when it comes out!!
/sarcasm


Kid Cannabis (2014) - 7/10
It is a true story about a kid who builds his own pot empire by smuggling weed from Canada to Idaho with help of his buddies...It was a bit boring in a few parts but its a good movie..worth a shot if youre into the whole "rag to riches" or "how a guy makes money cleverly" kinda stuff...

But after all it can never be as cool as Humshakals.
I mean really, it has triple roles which makes it 3 times as awesome!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2014)

I was shocked that someone rated 'Humshakkals' 9/10! 

Its good that u clarified it in the end.


----------



## harry10 (Jun 30, 2014)

Going for transformers tonight. Hope I don't sleep considering the duration.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 30, 2014)

icebags said:


> Transformers 4- 7.25/10
> 
> ~3 hrs of bomblasting coolnes, they only got better with time, loved the introduction of new element, an another active actually overpowering villain, other than megatron. absence of sam witchi was kinda refreshing. galvtron had some cool effects.
> 
> ...



Whom did optimus backstab?


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 30, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Whom did optimus backstab?


The new villian (a sort of bounty hunter), who, in the absence of megatron (who was present as Galvatron, but, didn't play an important role), is here to take away Optimus Prime, back to his creators.



R2K said:


> Did they also change the actor who played the main character in other 3 movies ? Trailer looked different


Yes, an entire new cast, with fresh, not-so-seen faces.

IMO, overall a good movie, to take forward the Transformers Legacy. I really liked the scale at which the action took place in the second half of the movie, moving to mainland China. Was a bit taken off by the 3D quality at the multiplex near my home. At times, seemed like the movie was a mix of 2D and 3D with some scenes looking clear like 2D.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh!! Man he was not innocent. The innocent word got me confused. I missed Lennox and his team


----------



## harry10 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kindly use spoilers as people like me are yet to see the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 30, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> Yes, an entire new cast, with fresh, not-so-seen faces.



"Fresh not-so-seen faces" lol  ......????? Mark Wahlberg, Stanley Tucci, Nicola Peltz ???? you got to expand your movie and TV series horizon a bit more ... ... well Nicola I can still presume but Markie Mark and Tucci are ....well pretty seen faces if you ask me .....    Just in case Stanley Tucci was in that epic role in Tom Hanks "The Terminal" he was also in Hunger Games series and CA:The first avenger (these are the roles I can immediately think off)......


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 30, 2014)

sam9s said:


> "Fresh no-so-seen faces" lol  ......????? Mark Wahlberg, Stanley Tucci, Nicola Peltz ???? you got to expand your movie and TV series horizon a bit more ... ... well Nicola I can still presume but Markie Mark and Tucci are ....well pretty seen faces if you ask me .....    Just in case Stanley Tucci was in that epic role in Tom Hanks "The Terminal" he was also in Hunger Games series and CA:The first avenger (these are the roles I can immediately think off)......


Fresh, in the terms of the transformers franchise, not-continuation of the original cast. Maybe, I failed expressing that.


> you got to expand your movie and TV series horizon a bit more


Yeah, I need to


----------



## icebags (Jun 30, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Oh!! Man he was not innocent. The innocent word got me confused. I missed Lennox and his team



he was completely innocent. a bot of his word, knew how to deal a business with people. 

he opposed opti, thats a business issue, but he did not betray anyone neither took unfair advantages.  he believed in his own power to sort things out.



CyberKID said:


> IMO, overall a good movie, to take forward the Transformers Legacy. I really liked the scale at which the action took place in the second half of the movie, moving to mainland China. Was a bit taken off by the 3D quality at the multiplex near my home. At times, seemed like the movie was a mix of 2D and 3D with some scenes looking clear like 2D.



i dont really understand how come chinese faces r becoming more n more popular these day with hi tech action movies..... there was a special IM3 chinese edition, then in this movie i personally think li bing bing played really a dumb role, just to show off face.


----------



## amjath (Jul 1, 2014)

^ that Chinese part is true, I said to my friend while watching x men


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2014)

The Train (1959) -8/10
The Dirty Dozen (1967) -9/10


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 1, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow - 9/10 .

Imo one of the best science fiction/action movies ever made. Must watch.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2014)

*Nymphomaniac - 6/10* liked the analogy used with fishing


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2014)

*About Time 4/6* - 



Spoiler



My eyes were wet when he has to decide for another baby.


*Enough Said 5/6* - Both the lead actors are good, esp. Julia Louis Dreyfus. This is the first time I am seeing her, and I already like her.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2014)

nac said:


> *About Time 4/6* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you rating in a scale of 6?

Err...may I suggest you to either consider scale of 5 or 10?


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2014)

sam9s said:


> *1. Absolutely zero toilet humor*, no sexiest or raciest comment or profanity, not even a single one. This however was also already brought to a low level in Tran-3, but here its absolutely gone. Total family movie, just a one quick kiss in the entire movie.


Mark Wahlberg didn't say fxxk!!! That's unfxxxing believable 

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> Are you rating in a scale of 6?
> Err...may I suggest you to either consider scale of 5 or 10?


Sure... But it will be like *6.67/10, 8.33/10*


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2014)

^^too edgy ratings


----------



## icebags (Jul 1, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Edge of Tomorrow - 9/10 .
> 
> Imo one of the best science fiction/action movies ever made. Must watch.


congos, u became the highest rating giver to that particular movie in this forum. *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/36.gif


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow 9/10*
> 
> so amazing. deep. detailed. and intense throughout.
> 
> ...



^There ya go, someone else gave it a 9.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 2, 2014)

*Ek Villain* - Watched a movie in cinema theater after a long long time...probably after few years. I had promised KRK on twitter, so had to do that - although he wouldn't even know.

Though the scenes were stolen from I saw the devil, The classic and Oldboy, I still enjoyed it. Good songs and Ritesh and KRK were good. This should be a game changer for Ritesh.

The most irritating part was the public...who kept coming late, and then asked ..."kitna hua movie...ab tak ka kya story hai?"
Ofcourse they kept talking on phone too - loudly
And they proudly said...."Asli Villain kaun hai bolu kya?"

I am back to watching movies on my good old computer. Watching a movie alone on a computer with headsphone on at 1am in the night is a pure bliss! Nothing can beat it. Bye bye cinema halls. I am not coming back soon.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 2, 2014)

^^ And I was thinking if I shell out more money in a multiplex apart from cleanliness I would get some people who would let me watch the movie without passing any comments.
This was ok in single screen theaters but even in a Multiplex these things happen.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 2, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Edge of Tomorrow - 9/10 .
> 
> Imo one of the best science fiction/action movies ever made. Must watch.



"_one of the best science fiction/action movies ever made_."
Bold statement ....... I think for me *The Matrix* was the best sci fi movie I have seen


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 2, 2014)

^i said in my opinion


----------



## a_medico (Jul 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> ^^ And I was thinking if I shell out more money in a multiplex apart from cleanliness I would get some people who would let me watch the movie without passing any comments.
> This was ok in single screen theaters but even in a Multiplex these things happen.



This happened with me in a well known multiplex.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 2, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Ek Villain* - Watched a movie in cinema theater after a long long time...probably after few years. I had promised KRK on twitter, so had to do that - although he wouldn't even know.


 you are a krk fan.
Anyways his 2rs joke was good. The movie is dragged too much with cliched songs.


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

The moment I came to know there is KRK in Ek Villan, I stopped listening to its songs


----------



## icebags (Jul 2, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^There ya go, someone else gave it a 9.



 my bad, i thought i gave 8.5. anyways.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 3, 2014)

Watched *Transcendence (2014)  8/10 *, This movie is ahead of it's time , the theories about AI and Technology are quite realistic .


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 3, 2014)

Never thought director like pradeep sarcar would do something like this. If this is not the proper thread then please move it to the proper one.

INDIAN DUMBED FEMALE VERSION OF TAKEN 
MARDAANI Trailer Official Subtitled Trailer (2014) HD - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2014)

How to Train Your Dragon (2010) - IMDb - nice movie ... must watch for everyone. 8.5/10


----------



## sainath (Jul 3, 2014)

1) Schindler's List (One of the my friend recommended me.)
2) The Notebook


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

Freaks (1932) - IMDb
this tagline - The Love Story of a SIREN, a GIANT, and a DWARF!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2014)

Transcendence is a very interesting and classy movie. Have seen such a movie after long time , that has so much to say about its plot. Though , I believe they could have used the plot even more extensively , but whatsoever it be. The story , the message conveyed was good and it'll last in my thoughts for long time.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 3, 2014)

*Kiss kiss bang bang*
Not everyone one will like it. It was interesting but I didn't like it. In case if you have missed it too like me then you can watch it for sure. Maybe you will end up liking it.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 3, 2014)

I am a big  fan of 70/80's slasher movies. Those are the times when they did these movies best. Saw another good one. Bloody birthday . The best part - 3 kids with same birthday are the murderers . Kids have all performed very well.

Bloody Birthday (1981) - IMDb


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2014)

Saw godzilla , and i kept wondering entire time , what is this about ?
I didnt find it entertaining and exciting....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't know why this thread is called must watch movies thread..


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2014)

^ its just The Movie Discussion Thread.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> I don't know why this thread is called must watch movies thread..


Yes indeed. A "must watch" thread should only see movies with a 7/10 or higher rating posted.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

Freaks (1932) - IMDb is 8.0 on 10


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2014)

Premium Rush (2012) - IMDb - cycle riding can never be this exciting  A nice film which will keep your adrenaline rushing  7.8/10


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> Premium Rush (2012) - IMDb - cycle riding can never be this exciting  A nice film which will keep your adrenaline rushing  7.8/10


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah. Finally a good name for the thread..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 4, 2014)

Woah ... Who did this , may he be blessed .


----------



## R2K (Jul 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> Premium Rush (2012) - IMDb - cycle riding can never be this exciting  A nice film which will keep your adrenaline rushing  7.8/10



Yup its a really good movie. But I can't really believe that guy prefers to ride bicycles with no brakes. But it is really impressive how is able to stop the bike by dragging the back wheels at such high speeds if it is even possible in real life.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Transformers : Age of extinction : 6.5/10*

Visual effects, sound effects and background music are the best part of this film. Plot is decent, but the length of the movie was necessarily lengthy.. I found myself yawning a couple of times . 
maybe they could've made this movie into 2 parts ( like deathly hallows ), 2h45min is bit too long for my taste.. 
Mark wahlberg was good, but stanley tucci was the best one,imo...


----------



## harry10 (Jul 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> Premium Rush (2012) - IMDb - cycle riding can never be this exciting  A nice film which will keep your adrenaline rushing  7.8/10



Very good movie. Was apprehensive but then saw the trailer and got hooked. Movies should be like this. Fast paced and to the point without unnecessary stretches. The only thing I didn't liked about Transformers was it's length. 3 hours for an English movies is too much.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

harry10 said:


> The only thing I didn't liked about Transformers was it's length. 3 hours for an English movies is too much.


Will you tell the same, if TF4 has Megan Fox?


----------



## harry10 (Jul 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> Will you tell the same, if TF4 has Megan Fox?



Absolutely. If she was in it she will get hardly any screen time.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 4, 2014)

Any one watched *"The Tree of Life"* ?   How did you like it ?

I can't really judge it yet, I saw it for 40 mins and had to take a break.  I think I was not in the right frame of mind, I guess I'll watch it again soon when I am in the mood.
I've seen Terence Malick's "The Thin Red Line" & loved his visual poetry style, but here I didn't really expect this much.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2014)

Why "V1"?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2014)

This thread has lost at least 50% in value since becoming a free for all


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2014)

^^... and whats that suppose to mean .. ????


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> This thread has lost at least 50% in value since becoming a free for all


People watch movies and post it here, which they felt as a MUST WATCH and others discussed about it..
What's wrong with this thread, to feel sad?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2014)

It was originally a Must Watch thread. There was some value in following it because it gave some good suggestions. Then people started posting movies with 5/10 ratings with comments like Watch it if you want. Now how is that a Must Watch?! Lately I saw a post recommending Not to watch. Baffling. And by modifying the thread title to suit those people we are giving such behaviour authenticity.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2014)

^^ You can't really do anything about it. That baffling was done a millions time before. Maybe even before you were on this forum. Still thread never could remain a "Must watch thread", but only a movie discussion thread. I am glad thread title is changed for good.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am glad thread title is changed. Gives a proper perspective now as people will post their opinions nonetheless if the movies is good or bad. Works for me to pick which to watch and which to avoid on that basis. 
What is V1?


----------



## icebags (Jul 4, 2014)

yup, feels cool to have this name. idk when i last visited must not watch thread, never may be ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> It was originally a Must Watch thread. There was some value in following it because it gave some good suggestions. Then people started posting movies with 5/10 ratings with comments like Watch it if you want. Now how is that a Must Watch?! Lately I saw a post recommending Not to watch. Baffling. And by modifying the thread title to suit those people we are giving such behaviour authenticity.


There were several requests to merge both "Must watch" and "Must not watch" threads together as a "Movie review thread" something like that. But many were against at that time. 
So, it was dropped. 

Now the thread titles make sense, though we can discuss about "Must not watch" movies too as the thread title is generic.
But people taste differ. One's must watch is another one's must not watch, so we can't do anything about it. 

Keep calm and watch all movies...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> But people taste differ. One's must watch is another one's must not watch, so we can't do anything about it.
> 
> Keep calm and watch all movies...



That is the most sensefull post I have seen in a long time. Not everyone's taste is same. Even the Top movies lists on IMDb is very controversial (Django Unchained before Inglourious Basterds? Many don't agree). Personally I didn't like "The Godfather", but it's number 2 on IMDb Top 250.
Opinions differ. And in case of movies they differ greatly. That's why you can never have a generic thread which lists only "Must Watch" movies. Hence a generic thread where one can discuss about movies in general, and where others can decide if the movie is as per their taste makes more sense.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 4, 2014)

I know  I am being a hypocrite while posting this. 

Why not the admin delete all posts from #21074 to #21084    OR create another thread something like "discuss thread validity" and move these posts there ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2014)

harry10 said:


> What is V1?



I am not sure what is V1. No mod ever cleared it. V1 makes the thread seem like this thread might be closed soon, and released again with another version. But I don't know. As I said, no one made it clear.

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> I know  I am being a hypocrite while posting this.
> 
> Why not the admin delete all posts from #21074 to #21084    OR create another thread something like "discuss thread validity" and move these posts there ?



I can understand your concern. And I agree enough of offtopic posts already. But this discussion needed to be done to satisfy member's curiosity.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2014)

V1 is attached to some other thread titles too.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2014)

*Ek Villian*
I'm still wondering why this movie is hit. It was strictly ok to me.
Our Indian audience taste is sometimes weird.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *Ek Villian*
> I'm still wondering why this movie is hit. It was strictly ok to me.
> Our Indian audience taste is sometimes weird.



Sometimes? Indian audience taste is "sometimes" weird? Yea. Since other times the crowd support only movies like Lunchbox.

Sorry but I had to comment sarcastically.

Anyway, I posted a review of the movie, Bobby Jasoos on "Movie review" thread, for those who are interested.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *Ek Villian*
> I'm still wondering why this movie is hit. It was strictly ok to me.
> Our Indian audience taste is sometimes weird.



The problem is they haven't watched enough good movies from around the world. So when they see a story that is a little different no matter how mediocre it is, they tend to think its a good movie. Ek villian was a waste of time for me. The only thing good was Shraddha kapoor. She is exquisitely beautiful.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Sometimes? Indian audience taste is "sometimes" weird? Yea. Since other times the crowd support only movies like Lunchbox.
> 
> Sorry but I had to comment sarcastically.
> 
> Anyway, I posted a review of the movie, Bobby Jasoos on "Movie review" thread, for those who are interested.



I will appreciate more views on this. I didn't get the sarcasm here.
You are saying Lunch box and Ek Villain are good.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> The problem is they haven't watched enough good movies from around the world. So when they see a story that is a little different no matter how mediocre it is, they tend to think its a good movie. Ek villian was a waste of time for me. The only thing good was Shraddha kapoor. She is exquisitely beautiful.



I pretty much agree with what you all have to say but though Shraddha Kapoor maybe beautiful but her voice and acting needs lot of improvement. I was getting very irritated with her voice and that joke thing. Infact even though Siddharth Malhotra was stiff I still felt it was decent enough. Also I don't know why there is so much hype about Ritesh Deshmukh Performance. The role looked so one dimensional to me. 

Too be very honest I didn't like I saw Devil movie storyline. This Mohit Suri is ending up just like his Uncle, copying all inspired movie.

I read somewhere this was the second highest or whatever opening this year for Hindi movies for this movie. I feel it doesn't deserve it.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *Ek Villian*
> I'm still wondering why this movie is hit. It was strictly ok to me.
> Our Indian audience taste is sometimes weird.


Is it really a hit? Are you sure? 
Anyways if people (I am sure most of the bewdas) liked aashiqui 2 then it may be.


srkmish said:


> The problem is they haven't watched enough good movies from around the world. So when they see a story that is a little different no matter how mediocre it is, they tend to think its a good movie.


The problem is you haven't seen enough beautiful girls around the world. So when you saw the lady you mentioned she is little different no matter how average she is. Yopu tend to think she is exquisitely beautiful


srkmish said:


> Ek villian was a waste of time for me. The only thing good was Shraddha kapoor. She is exquisitely beautiful.


The answer is given above. 

Follow on.

1.Bhai is extremely handsome with a good physique. He is talented and have "jhakaas" personality. I love to see him on the scree no matter how the movie is.
2. srk is a so charming and his dimples.....wow! I love to see him on big screen no matter how his movies are.
3. Aamir is so intelligent I will never miss any of his films.

*Now tell me how different is YOUR thought compared to them based on the post you have made? * 

(Please note I am not telling anyone beautiful or ugly its just an example)

More over there is this pretentious thing I have observed in may Indians(Mostly girls). They act as if they have a great knowledge & understand of cinema than others.They will go with the majority without even thinking why they are saying it.

Please note that I have nothing personal against those people who are saying "The lunchbox" is a great movie! If they means great compared to conventional bollywood movies then yes. Otherwise NO. A big NO. NOT oscar worthy.

If you argue with the above then I would say you have not seen enough movies. If its your personal favourite then let it be I have no objection.

I didn't like the lunchbox due to the following reasons.

1.Gets  too much pretentious sometimes.
2.Improper editing.
3.Tries to tilt towards the classics of 60s & 70's.
4.Improper direction at some places.
5.unsatisfying cliched ending.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2014)

harry10 said:


> I am glad thread title is changed. Gives a proper perspective now as people will post their opinions nonetheless if the movies is good or bad. Works for me to pick which to watch and which to avoid on that basis.
> What is V1?


But we already have a "must not watch" thread for posting only 'bad' movies!



10 numberi said:


> 3.Tries to tilt towards the classics of 60s & 70's.
> 5.unsatisfying cliched ending.



So?


----------



## harry10 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ek Villain is a ridiculous adaptation. Shraddha Kapoor no matter how beautiful she is can't act. Siddharth was decent but needs to work on his dialogue delivery. Riteish was strictly OK and nothing exceptional as some people have made him out. Like srkmish said people haven't seen good movies and so they get excited with such a terrible execution of a good storyline.


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

If you think Ek Villan is getting more praise than it deserves, then wait for Sallu Bhai's *KICK*....


----------



## harry10 (Jul 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> If you think Ek Villan is getting more praise than it deserves, then wait for Sallu Bhai's *KICK*....



I had the misfortune of watching Sallu Bhais Bodyguard and decided then and there never ever I will watch a Salman Khan film.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Ek Villain is a ridiculous adaptation. Shraddha Kapoor no matter how beautiful she is can't act. Siddharth was decent but needs to work on his dialogue delivery. Riteish was strictly OK and nothing exceptional as some people have made him out. Like srkmish said people haven't seen good movies and so they get excited with such a terrible execution of a good storyline.



I agree with every single word that you typed here.
Seriously one movie success has gone to her head.
Too be very honest I think neither actors acted well in Aashiqui2.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> If you think Ek Villan is getting more praise than it deserves, then wait for Sallu Bhai's *KICK*....



I watched the original Kick in Telugu and throughly enjoyed it. 
Unless there is too much of tweaking happening I think this movie will work.
You can't compare Ek Villain with Kick.
There was hardly any entertainment in Ek Villain.

- - - Updated - - -



harry10 said:


> I had the misfortune of watching Sallu Bhais Bodyguard and decided then and there never ever I will watch a Salman Khan film.



I'm not a Salman Khan fan but I can tell you for sure that the number of people who will stop watching his movies will be lesser than the people who would want to watch his movies.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 5, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> But we already have a "must not watch" thread for posting only 'bad' movies!
> So?


so it shows the makers of this film didn't want to take any risks.
so it is NOT a great movie because except for the dabba there is nothing new in this movie. 
so if they had given more time in this movie it could have been better.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> That is the most sensefull post I have seen in a long time. Not everyone's taste is same. Even the Top movies lists on IMDb is very controversial (Django Unchained before Inglourious Basterds? Many don't agree). Personally I didn't like "The Godfather", but it's number 2 on IMDb Top 250.



I don't see how something like that would be controversial IMDb ratings are based on user's vote hence the majority's opinion, it don't matter whether the critics say otherwise.

On the other hand, i can't believe you actually found "The Godfather" boring, Maybe its the pace of the movie, but the environment and the overall mood of the film helps you to feel like you are in the Corleone family (atleast that's what happened in my case ) you get that sense of the mafia and all. You can relate to Mikey and the pure acting ability of the actors just adds to the overall experience you get to
the film.i loved the original and the sequel. Definitely one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2014)

*Transcendence - 6.5/10* the concept was really good and so was the direction but somehow the towards the end it wasn't that satisfying...overall a good watch


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 5, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I don't see how something like that would be controversial IMDb ratings are based on user's vote hence the majority's opinion, it don't matter whether the critics say otherwise.
> 
> On the other hand, i can't believe you actually found "The Godfather" boring, Maybe its the pace of the movie, but the environment and the overall mood of the film helps you to feel like you are in the Corleone family (atleast that's what happened in my case ) you get that sense of the mafia and all. You can relate to Mikey and the pure acting ability of the actors just adds to the overall experience you get to
> the film.i loved the original and the sequel. Definitely one of the best movies ever made.



Like you said its the majority votes, but everyone have different tastes in movies, I can understand if people don't like the Godfather or other top rated imdb movies  or love some of the low rated movies.
Personally I loved the Godfather but hated Forrest Gump. 
But what I hate the most are the so called smart people who tell me to watch Michael Bay action movies just because I hate Forrest Gump or some slow paced movie.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 5, 2014)

*The firm*
Tom cruise can run very well. I am serious. Perhaps thats why the directors showed him running in many of his movies.
Anyways this movie has so many financial technicalities that at some point you may end up getting nothing. Still overall a good movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 5, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The firm*
> Tom cruise can run very well. I am serious. Perhaps thats why the directors showed him running in many of his movies.
> Anyways this movie has so many financial technicalities that at some point you may end up getting nothing. Still overall a good movie.



Good movie.   It is based on John Grisham's book ( the firm  )..which is much more entertaining.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 6, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Good movie.   It is based on John Grisham's book ( the firm  )..which is much more entertaining.



Oh..have you read the book? I haven't. The book is always better in most of the cases.. Also read they have changed few things from the book.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2014)

*'Memories of Murder' - 8/10* truly a gripping movie....a must watch


----------



## harry10 (Jul 6, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Oh..have you read the book? I haven't. The book is always better in most of the cases.. Also read they have changed few things from the book.



You are right. Book is definitely much better in this case though the movie is good too. 



abhidev said:


> *'Memories of Murder' - 8/10* truly a gripping movie....a must watch



This is one movie I haven't been able to finish. Whenever I try had to leave for some reason. Will do it soon now.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 6, 2014)

*The birds*
It took me sometime to understand this movie. I would say it was quite a difficult movie to understand especially when you have an abrupt ending.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The birds*
> It took me sometime to understand this movie. I would say it was quite a difficult movie to understand especially when you have an abrupt ending.



Its Hitchcock! The topic is over!


----------



## quan chi (Jul 7, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Its Hitchcock! The topic is over!



Not all hitchcock movies were good.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

Adult world: A decent watch... Will give it a 7/10...


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 7, 2014)

Just watched *Noah*. Don't know what to say, but I will rate it just 5/10, only because of acting. Weird movie!


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Wimbledon (2004) - 6/10*

I saw some parts of this movie on HBO some days back & decided to watch it fully yesterday. Simple story & decent acting by Kirsten Dunst & Paul Bettany.
One time watch.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys ek villain is a flop. Please always don't believe what those idiots tell you. Most of the People are not that dumb to make such stupid movie a hit. These are just scams to attract more public. I can't believe you guys (those who are telling its a hit) always believe what you read.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Just watched *Noah*. Don't know what to say, but I will rate it just 5/10, only because of acting. Weird movie!



Yes , I saw it as well , today. It's weird but most likely based on some legend or so.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 7, 2014)

*The hunt for red october*
Good thriller. If you are a tom clancy fan then you might have seen it if not then do so.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 7, 2014)

Memento - 9/10

Ten times better than the Indian rip-offs. It's one of those movies were you will never find out what really had happened..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 7, 2014)

All the recent bollywood movies are bullsh*t whats going on with bollywood its degrading even more?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 7, 2014)

Bobby Jasoos - 7/10

One time watchh

- - - Updated - - -

100ft journey look's promising, waiting for that movie


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 7, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Guys ek villain is a flop. Please always don't believe what those idiots tell you. Most of the People are not that dumb to make such stupid movie a hit. These are just scams to attract more public. I can't believe you guys (those who are telling its a hit) always believe what you read.



Thanks for such an enlightenment. In my 7 years in TDF I have never ever come across such intellectual piece of advice.
By the way have you completed the minimum post count before you can post whatever you would like to or you got banned?

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> Bobby Jasoos - 7/10
> 
> One time watchh
> 
> ...



One time watch=7/10?
This movie neither has good reviews nor good box office performance.

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> All the recent bollywood movies are bullsh*t whats going on with bollywood its degrading even more?



One more person added in Bashing Hindi movies.
This seems to be an old trend which sometimes catches fast here in TDF.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 7, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Guys ek villain is a flop. Please always don't believe what those idiots tell you. Most of the People are not that dumb to make such stupid movie a hit. These are just scams to attract more public. I can't believe you guys (those who are telling its a hit) always believe what you read.


#OT!
Wo wo ! Thats a bit harsh!It's a personal opinion man!

- - - Updated - - -
    [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]
It's an okay movie!! It's just entertaining nothing great... like always there is something to ruin the movie, the suspense was great but after the interval they completely messed it up, Songs sucks,Story ain't bad,A bit comedy mixed .
I saw the movie in PVR and it was running housefull


Anyway guys do check out Hundred foot journey trailer.. it a English movie with a few bollywood cast 

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> The problem is they haven't watched enough good movies from around the world. So when they see a story that is a little different no matter how mediocre it is, they tend to think its a good movie. Ek villian was a waste of time for me. The only thing good was Shraddha kapoor. She is exquisitely beautiful.



THIS.
One eg:Salman khan crappy movies are always released during festivals why?That day all the people workers etc go out with their savings to watch his movies,No matter how crap they are they end up becoming blockbusters...same with C.E.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> One more person added in Bashing Hindi movies.
> This seems to be an old trend which sometimes catches fast here in TDF.



Im taking a wild guess here, maybe it has to do something with bollywood movies being most of the time **** ?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 7, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> All the recent bollywood movies are bullsh*t whats going on with bollywood its degrading even more?



Not all bro  There are some good movies released-Holiday,Bhaag Milka Bhaag,Lunchbox etc


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Not all bro  There are some good movies released-Holiday,Bhaag Milka Bhaag,Lunchbox etc



You said 2 good movies, how many were released ?


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for such an enlightenment. In my 7 years in TDF I have never ever come across such intellectual piece of advice.
> By the way have you completed the minimum post count before you can post whatever you would like to or you got banned?



You should improve your comprehension skills. I told idiot to those people who are spreading that this movie is a hit eg: media. NOT you. 

Have you ever heard of the movie deewanapan?Deewaanapan (2001) - IMDb
No I am just giving an example. It was a terrible flop & a bad movie. Still for a week it was advertised in the newspapers as a superhit! There are many movies like this.

Does joining 7 years later in a forum which has not much importance in real life means my knowledge is 7 years behind than yours? Thanks for this enlightenment. 
Just a suggestion Try to spend sometime in real world too.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 7, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> You said 2 good movies, how many were released ?



exactly 2-3 movies are good in a year and serpent what those from movies u mentioned the last good movie was 6 months ago,baaki sab is waste of money.Yaar isse achi story to mein likh deta Humshakals.Ek villan etc are facepalm.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> One more person added in Bashing Hindi movies.
> This seems to be an old trend which sometimes catches fast here in TDF.



so did u liked humshakals,ragini mms(i can understand)??


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 8, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Im taking a wild guess here, maybe it has to do something with bollywood movies being most of the time **** ?


Course they are (except the good and great ones obviously), no need to repeat these stuffs I guess


----------



## harry10 (Jul 8, 2014)

Last good Hindi movie I saw was Special 26. I think this degradation has happened after 2010. Before that I use to see a lot of Hindi movie and most were decent if not very good. Still waiting to see a good one this year. 
Is there any English/Hindi movie to watch out for in coming weeks?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 8, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Im taking a wild guess here, maybe it has to do something with bollywood movies being most of the time **** ?


See everyone has a different taste for movies. And let's be honest there are only handful of movies released in a year in Hindi which maybe worth watching for everything. Rest of them may be all worth single time watch.
If people enjoy movies like hell and these include Housefull, Humshakals and many more in major multiplex why do you think the movie makers want to challenge themselves to make better movies. 
You think actors like Akshay Kumar and Salman khan act in movies which are intellectually great or whatever.

Till that time you can continue watching English movies and maybe Malayalam movies.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> If people enjoy movies like hell and these include Housefull, Humshakals and many more in major multiplex why do you think the movie makers want to challenge themselves to make better movies.
> You think actors like Akshay Kumar and Salman khan act in movies which are intellectually great or whatever.
> 
> Till that time you can continue watching English movies and maybe Malayalam movies.



So you're basically saying that movie makers should make the same damn sh*t they have doing for the past years because it earns them money. jeez, if everyone who made movies thought like that we wouldn't have any good movies at all.

I didn't quite get your point about Salman and Akshay.

And i don't watch every single English movie that comes out , only the good ones (but they do make a lot of good ones ) besides Malayalam movies are usually worse than Hindi one's.


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

Stop comparing hollywood and bollywood because:

1. Yes!!! We have some shitty movies here...So does hollywood....Have you watched all of the hollywood movies????? Basically we watch the hollywood movies which has good review, huge budget, good action, famous actors etc etc...You don't watch shitty hollywood movies....
2. Son of Sardar crossed 100cr. so does Khiladi 786...So when the audience likes these kinds of movies who cares to make meaningful movies which won't even earn 5crores?
3. Compare Krrish and other bollywood action movies with hollywood, don't forget to compare their budget...And their collection also....


So stop cursing bollywood and curse yourself....The country belongs to you...You are the audience who couldn't give what those low budget logical movies deserve....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 8, 2014)

^^i aint saying hollywood doesnt have crap bollywood was better before i am still waiting for hera pheri 3 but it never came :/ also why cannot be more simple but awesome movies like the lunchbox can be made We are not out of scripts there are hell of script/plots available released.Movie producers should change the humour style these new movies dont have good humour at all.I miss old days when plots were good.


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

True


----------



## srkmish (Jul 8, 2014)

forget about lunchbox. i want pure fun movies like ddlj, jjws, ishq, kkhh, aaa, knph. those were the days.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 8, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> You said 2 good movies, how many were released ?



Are you into some Mathematical Ratios?


----------



## quan chi (Jul 9, 2014)

Drag me to hell has such a bland  lead characters/actors.The plot too is not strong enough. I think I will pass sam raimi's movies for sometime.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2014)

*Her* : The weirdest movie I have ever seen! Falling in love with a software, really? Marvellous performance by Phoenix though, he has impressed me once again, last time I watched him on Master.

7.5/10 [For acting]

5/10 [Story wise, 5 because of emotional strings]

PS : I love SJ, but I strongly believe that half choked voice of her as Samantha could be better done by someone else.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> You should improve your comprehension skills. I told idiot to those people who are spreading that this movie is a hit eg: media. NOT you.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the movie deewanapan?Deewaanapan (2001) - IMDb
> No I am just giving an example. It was a terrible flop & a bad movie. Still for a week it was advertised in the newspapers as a superhit! There are many movies like this.
> ...



If the movie is good or not is each person's pregorative. However the movie is a hit which is as per the box office collections. There is specific section of media which specializes in giving or publishing Box Office Collections and as per that the movie Ek Villain is a hit. If I'm not wrong it's soon going to cross Rs 100 crore business. And I repeat I'm not saying I liked the movie or the movie is good. 

Deewanapan came long time back bro. In 2001 there were hardly any multiplexes around so single screen theaters were available and hence the producers used to advertise the movie till it completes one week as the movie is successful. It was different story that by Monday/Tuesday everything would be known if the movie is hit or flop. That also mostly on TV till Sunday they used to advertise in the trailers by showing selective audience praising the movie and telling movie is hit. But honestly speaking I don't recollect for Deewanapan any paper advertising that it was a hit. Maybe Vashu Bhagnani or Arjun Rampal or any of the star cast had owned that publication.

I'm sorry about the 7 years jibe. That was bad in taste and I agree my fault. For a sec I thought you were trying to spam. 
Regret posting that statement.

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> exactly 2-3 movies are good in a year and serpent what those from movies u mentioned the last good movie was 6 months ago,baaki sab is waste of money.Yaar isse achi story to mein likh deta Humshakals.Ek villan etc are facepalm.
> _Being good is a relative term bro. What's good for me may not be good for you vice versa. Why don't you give  a try writing stories. I'm sure Hindi movies may be more than welcome to have you with novel ideas/stories. And you can earn a decent money too._
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like Humshakals but I felt it was ok and not bad as what was being written about it all over. 
Ragini MMS is not my kind of movie so I wouldn't watch it anyways.
Can you understand *or you want anything more to be said by me for you to understand better.*

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> So you're basically saying that movie makers should make the same damn sh*t they have doing for the past years because it earns them money. jeez, if everyone who made movies thought like that we wouldn't have any good movies at all.
> 
> I didn't quite get your point about Salman and Akshay.
> 
> And i don't watch every single English movie that comes out , only the good ones (but they do make a lot of good ones ) besides Malayalam movies are usually worse than Hindi one's.



Let them make what they want to. I'm not saying just coz X,Y,Z movie works they should make similar movies.
Regarding Akshay and Salman I was telling that these two actors endorse the kind of movies you don't like. So when actors themselves believe in these kind of movies how do you think movie makers will think about doing better movies.

Whether English movies are better than Hindi is a relative term. As mentioned by someone here. There may be whole lot of crap which is not coming out here in India or outside of US. It's just different sensibility bro.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> 2. Son of Sardar crossed 100cr. so does *Khiladi 786.*..So when the audience likes these kinds of movies who cares to make meaningful movies which won't even earn 5crores?



Bro I'm not sure if Khiladi 786 was hit or flop but I'm sure it didn't make 100 crores. You can check out google for the same.

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> ^^i aint saying hollywood doesnt have crap bollywood was better before i am still waiting for hera pheri 3 but it never came :/ also why cannot be more simple but awesome movies like the lunchbox can be made We are not out of scripts there are hell of script/plots available released.Movie producers should change the humour style these new movies dont have good humour at all.I miss old days when plots were good.


Hera Pheri 3 may not happen any time soon. And anyways Phir Hera Pheri was not as good as Hera Pheri. Though I agree with you that as we desire so much quality stuff is not coming out of Hindi movies these days.


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Bro I'm not sure if Khiladi 786 was hit or flop but I'm sure it didn't make 100 crores. You can check out google for the same.



76crore 
But there are many in the 100cr club which don't deserve to be


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> 76crore
> But there are many in the 100cr club which don't deserve to be



I'm sure if you put the same question here in TDF 9/10 movies will be adjuged as not eligibile for Rs 100 crores.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> 76crore
> But there are many in the 100cr club which don't deserve to be



Well,  If they made it to the 100 cr club, they deserved it  according to the people who watched those movies & contributed to it.

You saying they don't deserve is your opinion & its not wrong, its also definitely not more  right than those people who  liked those movies... 
just like the someone can say for the imdb ratings  something like "LoTR" does not deserve to be in the top 20.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 9, 2014)

If you want more accurate ratings head over to rotten tomatoes. And LOTR deserves a spot in the top 200 , period.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> If the movie is good or not is each person's pregorative. However the movie is a hit which is as per the box office collections. There is specific section of media which specializes in giving or publishing Box Office Collections and as per that the movie Ek Villain is a hit. If I'm not wrong it's soon going to cross Rs 100 crore business. And I repeat I'm not saying I liked the movie or the movie is good.
> 
> Deewanapan came long time back bro. In 2001 there were hardly any multiplexes around so single screen theaters were available and hence the producers used to advertise the movie till it completes one week as the movie is successful. It was different story that by Monday/Tuesday everything would be known if the movie is hit or flop. That also mostly on TV till Sunday they used to advertise in the trailers by showing selective audience praising the movie and telling movie is hit. But honestly speaking I don't recollect for Deewanapan any paper advertising that it was a hit. Maybe Vashu Bhagnani or Arjun Rampal or any of the star cast had owned that publication.
> 
> ...



No problem. I have nothing against you even if you liked the movie or if you didn't thats completely your decision. I am not accusing you of anything. 
Anyways let get back. You see I don't know about you but if my memory serves me right it was mostly times of india, indian express & some hindi national newspapers where it was declared a superhit. It happens now also I think krrish 3 did that too. 

Anyways I don't know if you are aware of this recently I mean many months back or last year there was a news of 100 crore scam where  films which were near(or far from) to 100 crore used to be declared as a hit by showing they did 100 crore business. For that there was some controversy & times of india decided to pull out of 100 crore chu****a by withdrawing their box office columns.
Bollywood 100 Crore Club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

even read this : "100 Crore Club is Fake": Arshad Warsi | HPBolly - Your Daily Doze of Bollywood


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> No problem. I have nothing against you even if you liked the movie or if you didn't thats completely your decision. I am not accusing you of anything.
> Anyways let get back. You see I don't know about you but if my memory serves me right it was mostly times of india, indian express & some hindi national newspapers where it was declared a superhit. It happens now also I think krrish 3 did that too.
> 
> Anyways I don't know if you are aware of this recently I mean many months back or last year there was a news of 100 crore scam where  films which were near(or far from) to 100 crore used to be declared as a hit by showing they did 100 crore business. For that there was some controversy & times of india decided to pull out of 100 crore chu****a by withdrawing their box office columns.
> ...


Let me clarify do you mean it was mentioned hit in the column where they list movie timings in theaters or in movie news section. If it was in the movie show listings then it can be true maybe. However if it was in the movie news section I don't recollect anything like that.
Krissh 3 did infact cross 100 crores I think.

Buddy there are better scams to think about than Rs 100 crore scam. There maybe more than quite a number of movies which crossed Rs 100 crores and I didnt watch them so that doesnt mean that either they are good or bad. 100 crores is not a barometer for a movie being good. 

We can count on fingers the number of movies which had Arshad Warsi in lead and were successful so it's not surprising him making such claims. Let any of the actors who has atleast single movie in Rs 100 crorre make such a comment as Arshad Warsi then we can talk.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 9, 2014)

*The ruins*
Again proves IMDB ratings are not always accurate. This movie has been highly underrated. Sure this movie has some downsides but its not worthy of the score given. It deserves min 6.5/10.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 9, 2014)

So i was basically on a movie marathon for the past weeks ,seeing at least 2 never seen before movies ( gotta spend the vacation ). Here are the ratings . 
*The Godfather   *                  - 9.6/10  ( I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse ).

*The Godfather part II   *         - 9.5 /10  (keep your friends close, but your enemies closer.)

*The ShawShank Redemption*   - 9.3/10 (Get busy living, or get busy dying.)

*Forrest Gump   *                    - 9.2/10 ( My momma always said, "Life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get.")

*Saving Private Ryan   *           -8.8/10 ( James Francis Ryan of Iowa?)

*Silence of the lambs*              -8.8/10 (A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a                            nice chianti.)

*Good Will Hunting  *                - 8.7 /10 (You're not perfect, sport)

*Memento   *                          -8.5/10 (I can't remember to forget you.)

*Edge of Tomorrow *                -8.5/10 ( dont really remember any good quotes...)

*Pulp Fiction  *                        -8.5/10 (If my answers frighten you then you should cease asking scary questions.)

*Fight Club   *                         -8.2/10 ( pretty dumb people to follow an insane person, otherwise awesome movie ).

*Taxi Driver      *                     -8/10 ( You talking to me ? )

*Hunger games catching fire  *   -8/10

*Despicable me 2  *                  - 7.8/10 

*H2TD2  *                               -7.6/10

*Braveheart     *                      -7.5/10 (They shall take our lives, but they wont take our FREEDOM )

*Fast and Furious 6   *              -6/10 ( didnt bother to see it when it was released , good decision) 

*Under the Skin  *                    - 2/10 (good for the scarlett johansson nude's nothing else ).

*Caligula     *                           -1/10 ( Just don't see it )

It would be helpful if you can recommend some movies to see, as i only have 2 days left of my holiday's..


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION]

Clockwork Orange...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 9, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O86FUOrlkY

Looks impressive.Have high hopes on this movie


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 9, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> It would be helpful if you can recommend some movies to see, as i only have 2 days left of my holiday's..



Being John Malkovich  (its really different from most movies)
American Psycho



You saw  "Under the Skin" .. nice,, I really wanted to see it.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> It would be helpful if you can recommend some movies to see, as i only have 2 days left of my holiday's..



Based on your history, following if you haven't already watched:

Limitless (2011)
Now You See Me (2013)
Shutter Island (2010)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2014)

Transformers: Age Of Extinction: 8/10

This movie brings the memories of *Transformers Cybertron* back (Jungle Planet  )

Epic Dino Tranformers  and no Sam $hitwicky

PS: Didn't like how they conveniently renamed Megatron to Galvatron while Galvatron was supposed to be Megatron who got trapped inside Unicron after the final battle in Transformers Armada and absorbed it's energon reserves.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 11, 2014)

*The descent*
Good horror flick.


----------



## R2K (Jul 11, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> *Fight Club                            -8.2/10 ( pretty dumb people to follow an insane person, otherwise awesome movie ).
> *
> 
> *Caligula     *                           -1/10 ( Just don't see it )
> ...



Fight club was an awesome movie. Loved the twist at the end. I really like this quote from the movie.


> *Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy **** we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off.*



Caligula - Thats one of the crappiest movies I have ever seen. Doesn't have a storyline nor it qualifies as a p0rn movie


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 11, 2014)

R2K said:


> Fight club was an awesome movie. Loved the twist at the end. I really like this quote from the movie.




Fight Club is full of awesome quotes.  I love almost every line in it.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Fight Club is full of awesome quotes.  I love almost every line in it.


Inglorious.Basterds - Full of quotes you will love.
Still one of my fav,.movies in that aspect


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2014)

*The Wolf of Wall Street*

What a movie, brilliant. It's the longest I have ever seen after Titanic and Godfather series and I wish it went on for few more minutes. Awesome acting, LDC's best performance IMHO, Jonah Hill was awesome too, as well as everyone else. Gross, extremely funny, charismatic, don't know what else to say.

8/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone saw Dawn yet ?


----------



## R2K (Jul 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *The Wolf of Wall Street*
> 
> What a movie, brilliant. It's the longest I have ever seen after Titanic and Godfather series and I wish it went on for few more minutes. Awesome acting, LDC's best performance IMHO, Jonah Hill was awesome too, as well as everyone else. Gross, extremely funny, charismatic, don't know what else to say.
> 
> 8/10



Interesting thing is that it is based on real life events.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 12, 2014)

*Transcendence *- What a movie! Many would differ to agree but this is one of the best sci-fi movies. Has a heartfelt story at the core of all the AI thingy. Reminded me of _Perfect Sense_ in some way, though not at all related in anyway to it.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

Under the skin - Overrated junk disguised as art!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2014)

is there a lucy/under the skin mashup yet?


----------



## icebags (Jul 12, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Anyone saw Dawn yet ?


maybe tomorrow. may be......


----------



## petergriffin (Jul 12, 2014)

Thinking about going for dawn tomorrow probably
the last movie i saw was *transformers age of extinction* 
was never really a fan of the movie franchise (though i love the transformers) ,the latest installment was just what i expected : "screw logic  lets add some more useless explosions "
my rating *3/10 *
before that i saw Edge of tomorrow
awesome movie ,really loved the concept. For me it's one of the best tom cruise movies of all time.
my rating : 8/10
the only thing i didn't like was the ending 
(btw if u really liked the movie check out the original graphic novel on which the movie was based :All You Need Is Kill: it's slightly darker )


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2014)

*'Cold Eyes(Korean)' - 6/10* not an outstanding movie...not that bad either...one time watch...the actress is beautiful....direction wasn't bad either...but the plot felt incomplete.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 13, 2014)

R2K said:


> Interesting thing is that it is based on real life events.


Course, I read the book back in 09 ( in the same profession, secondarily  )


*Need for Speed*

Awesome movie. Best car racing related movie (excluding Rush and those F1 kinds) I have ever seen after that Japanese one (Toyota Corolla based, forgot the name). Extremely entertaining.

7.5/10


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 13, 2014)

*The Princess Diaries - 4/10*

I think its not bad  but its  below average. The idea was nice but it went on to be very predictable & cheesy.
Anne Hathaway is cool though


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2014)

*'No mercy' - 5.5/10* one time watch...


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 13, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Anyone saw Dawn yet ?



Saw it yesterday. Great film, Andy Serkis deserves an Oscar! 8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 13, 2014)

Guys any suggestions on Action or Thriller Genre?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2014)

^ Riddick


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions on Action or Thriller Genre?



Memories of Murder


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 13, 2014)

Transformers:Age of Extinction *4/10*

This "let's add some more CGI and screw the storyline and character development" thing is getting pretty annoying.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 13, 2014)

The Lone Ranger 8/10

Awesome movie must watch.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 14, 2014)

Watched Kid Cannabis (2014)  - 8/10.
Based on a true story of drug smuggling. Lots of nude scenes, dont tell me i  dint warn you


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Watched Kid Cannabis (2014)  - 8/10.
> Based on a true story of drug smuggling. Lots of nude scenes, dont tell me i  dint warn you


this is.the one with snoop dog , right ?


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 15, 2014)

Humpty Sharma ki Dulhaniya 6/10

A typical bollywood love story with some funny bits.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 15, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> this is.the one with snoop dog , right ?



Nope, just google the title


----------



## sdk (Jul 15, 2014)

Watched "Enemy" starring Jake Gyllenhall, although it is sheer brilliance (up till the ending scene of course),
But haven't yet made my mind about the interpretation of the ending
verdict 8/10 from my side,
must watch if you like psychological thriller and have patience to figure about the interpretation of the end


----------



## veddotcom (Jul 15, 2014)

*The Raid 2* 8/10

Brutal, A Must watch.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 16, 2014)

sdk said:


> Watched "Enemy" starring Jake Gyllenhall, although it is sheer brilliance (up till the ending scene of course),
> But haven't yet made my mind about the interpretation of the ending
> verdict 8/10 from my side,
> must watch if you like psychological thriller and have patience to figure about the interpretation of the end



I frantically searched for many explanation on imdb forums after seeing this, but i was not fully convinced by any of them. Its better to appreciate it as a very good piece of filmmaking and leave it at that. Some movies are not meant to provide closure. Doesn't take one bit of brilliance away from the movie though.

Given all that, my favorite thrillers will always include movies that give you closure and explain most of the things in the end cuz when the revelation hits u, you are like numb from the excitement and the movie stays with you forever as a result of that. Hence movies like Uninvited guest, sleep tight, hidden face, the secret in their eyes, sixth sense are at the top of my thrillers list.


----------



## sdk (Jul 16, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I frantically searched for many explanation on imdb forums after seeing this, but i was not fully convinced by any of them. Its better to appreciate it as a very good piece of filmmaking and leave it at that. Some movies are not meant to provide closure. Doesn't take one bit of brilliance away from the movie though.



Couldn't agree more,
every explanation has its own flaws, but this
is as close as it gets imo

"Prisoners" starring Gyllenhall and Hugh Jackman is what I am planning to watch next


----------



## srkmish (Jul 16, 2014)

sdk said:


> Couldn't agree more,
> every explanation has its own flaws, but this
> is as close as it gets imo
> 
> "Prisoners" starring Gyllenhall and Hugh Jackman is what I am planning to watch next



That made a lot of sense. Although i have forgotten so many little details that i have to rewatch to tally with the explanation . BTW another comment in that thread also provided a reasonable explanation.

 "it's obviously about arachnid aliens creating clones to take over the world"


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 16, 2014)

Watched *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (2014) 8.5/10* , It was different from what I expected , but still overall a pretty solid movie , plot was nice , Acting was superb both from human cast (Jason Clarke , Gary Oldman , Keri Russell) and the motion capture actors (Andy Serkis, Toby Kebbell) , CGI was used awesomely , and I should point out that the cinematography was also quite good . All in all a good 2 hour movie , a thinking man's "blockbuster" , but more than opening the mind , open your heart to this movie and wait for the next epic movie to come .

P.S. Give an oscar to Andy Serkis already . Captivating performance as Caeser and KOBA was awesome .


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 17, 2014)

^^ This and

Appleseed Alpha - 7.5/10 Nothing compared to Exmachina but yeah a fresh start , good animation and story, platform for continuation and its Appleseed


----------



## R2K (Jul 17, 2014)

Recently I'm hooked to found footage films genre. 

Watched Paranormal activity 1. - I have no idea what was all the hype about this movie. Other than the last scene NOTHING in last 1.5 hrs were even remotely scary. There was only 4 characters in the movie and all of them suck at acting. If the actress wasn't that attractive, I would have completely lost interest in the movie after like 30 min.


Also watched REC and Grave encounters. 
Both movies become scary as fu*k. after 30 min. Definitely a must watch for horror movie fans


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 17, 2014)

R2K said:


> Recently I'm hooked to found footage films genre.
> 
> Watched Paranormal activity 1. - I have no idea what was all the hype about this movie. Other than the last scene NOTHING in last 1.5 hrs were even remotely scary. There was only 4 characters in the movie and all of them suck at acting. If the actress wasn't that attractive, I would have completely lost interest in the movie after like 30 min.
> 
> ...



Each to their own, I didn't find Grave encounters scary at all on the other hand I liked & found Paranormal Activity scary on the first viewing.


If you liked REC,  try Quarantine.


----------



## kaelthas (Jul 17, 2014)

After losing my brain cells by watching Transformers: Age of Extinction (wtf is this title?!) I was sceptical about *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes* but it was an awesome movie. Much better than the first. Rating 8.5/10


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2014)

^^ maybe cause you lost your brain cells


----------



## kaelthas (Jul 17, 2014)

It is possible


----------



## R2K (Jul 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Each to their own, I didn't find Grave encounters scary at all on the other hand I liked & found Paranormal Activity scary on the first viewing.
> 
> 
> If you liked REC,  try Quarantine.



What was exactly scary in Paranormal activity other than the last scene? All they did was getting scared sh1tless with random noise coming from house. The movie definitely didn't deserve the hype it produced.

While in Grave encounters everyone on the team was just messing around for 30 min with nothing going on and then it turned into a nightmare for all the characters. Can't imagine what I would have done if trapped in such a situation. 

BTW IMDb desc for quarantine looks exactly the plot of REC. Will definitely try to watch it though


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2014)

R2K said:


> BTW IMDb desc for quarantine looks exactly the plot of REC. Will definitely try to watch it though



Quarantine is the remake of REC, with additional elements.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 19, 2014)

Dawn of the planet of the apes - 7/10. While the special effects and theatricals were all nice, the movie succumbed to a very generic plot. Maybe i was expecting more after seeing the first movie.

This video review nails what i think. The movie is riddled with cliches. Warning : Spoilers in the link

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1543fs6ucA&list=UUSc16oMxxlcJSb9SXkjwMjA


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2014)

*The Raid*: Watched it because wanted to watch the second part. Loved it. 7.5/10

*The Raid 2*: Best of luck finding a better / more enjoyable action movie than this. 8/10

Just wish these were in English.


----------



## R2K (Jul 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *The Raid*: Watched it because wanted to watch the second part. Loved it. 7.5/10
> 
> *The Raid 2*: Best of luck finding a better / more enjoyable action movie than this. 8/10
> 
> Just wish these were in English.



I think Raid 2 came dubbed in English also this time because Raid 1 became popular all around the globe


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2014)

20 Upcoming Movies That Are Going To Suck

What do you think?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

^ TMNT doesn't looks bad


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> 20 Upcoming Movies That Are Going To Suck
> 
> What do you think?



If  Penguins of madagascar sucks, Minion movie will too. Watching them for a really long time on the screen, its not what they're intended to initially.So, both of them will suck until unless a miracle happens like an amazing plot. 

Paranormal activity, even a first timer who sees posters will say 'Oh, come on! another sequel ? '  Being a low budget genre doesnt mean they can fire the sequels like a girl using a gun in Counterstrike for the first time.
Too much of anything is injurious to health. 

Dumber and Dumber to (2?) will survive if it is dumb dumber dumbest. Anything low, it will

Deep Tiki ? from the director of We bought a zoo?  WBZ- I thought everyone loved it(bcoz I did), but its reverse. Do you hate that movie too?

everything else, I need not say anything more.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 20, 2014)

looking forward to horrible bosses 2.. loved the first part ! 
[YOUTUBE]D_PQhGHnU8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> 20 Upcoming Movies That Are Going To Suck
> 
> What do you think?





> Because, let’s face it, the Penguins are characters who thrive in those little moments where they’re suddenly thrown on screen for a one-liner or a little sequence. Great as they are, who wants an entire movie based around their antics? It sounds like a recipe for a headache. The movie has been designed as something of a spy thriller, so fingers crossed we’re wrong; unfortunately, it shares a director with that of Bee Movie. Remember Bee Movie? Bloody awful.



I only agree with the director part. Because the Penguins had entire tv show and that was good. 

Also it is from WhatCulture. Eff them.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2014)

R2K said:


> I think Raid 2 came dubbed in English also this time because Raid 1 became popular all around the globe


I watched the dubbed part actually. The copy I have has two languages, tried the original one, but the eyes were going for subtitles only, so had to watch in English. I don't like it when lips don't sync with dialogs.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh please don't start sub vs dub war now.

That being said, I prefer subtitles for even English movies when I'm watching it at home and for first time.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2014)

Introduced wife to Koren cinema and what better movie can be than "My sassy girl"?!

She liked it!

IDK, how come I still love it like I'm watching it for the first time!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Oh please don't start sub vs dub war now.
> 
> That being said, I prefer subtitles for even English movies when I'm watching it at home and for first time.


It's nowhere near to be an war dude, I was just stating that I would have preferred if it were in English.

I watch English movies with subtitles too, honestly without subtitles I can never understand all the words, and without getting all the words a movie doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 21, 2014)

Oculus [2013]  10/10

I normally dont get scared by horror movies but this one was f**g scary . Original story dont miss it must watch.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

Watched some Al Pacino Movies

the Recruit-- Nothing that justifies a movie with him in it. 6.5/10

The Devil's Advocate -- Powerful, very powerful  context and discourse, carried vividly by both Reeves and Pacino. 8/10

The Insider -- Another Brilliant movie. 7.5/10

Heat -- Whoa! Wait there is Rober De Niro in it, Pacino+De niro=The amount of heat in this movie is too damn high! 8.2/10

- - - Updated - - -



Reloaded said:


> Oculus [2013]  10/10
> 
> I normally dont get scared by horror movies but this one was f**g scary . Original story dont miss it must watch.



Must point out the Girl talks too fast and is annoying despite being cute.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Introduced wife to Koren cinema and what better movie can be than "My sassy girl"?!
> 
> She liked it!
> 
> IDK, how come I still love it like I'm watching it for the first time!



Watching movies together with your wife while she enjoys ... its the dream man!


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Introduced wife to Koren cinema and what better movie can be than "My sassy girl"?!
> 
> She liked it!
> 
> IDK, how come I still love it like I'm watching it for the first time!



Congarts bro she adapted to your taste.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> If  Penguins of madagascar sucks, Minion movie will too. Watching them for a really long time on the screen, its not what they're intended to initially.So, both of them will suck until unless a miracle happens like an amazing plot.


Penguins of madagascar already has a tv series, and few short movies - unless they have a new storyline or completely different idea - they won't dive in for a standalone spin-off movie. On the other hands, minions appear only on the Despicable movies and few short movies. Compared to Penguins, minions are not much exposed to audience. So i guess, people will be eager to see minions much than the penguins.

- - - Updated - - -



axelzdly1 said:


> Dumber and Dumber to (2?) will survive if it is dumb dumber dumbest. Anything low, it will


Dumb and Dumber maybe a cult classic comedy movie, when compared to the comedy era at that time. But i doubt, whether it will shine in today's world with its comedy.
This is the 2nd movie in which Jim Carrey stars in a sequel, next to Ace ventura.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Introduced wife to Koren cinema and what better movie can be than "My sassy girl"?!
> 
> She liked it!
> 
> IDK, how come I still love it like I'm watching it for the first time!



I have this...will watch it soon...


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I have this...will watch it soon...



With your wife, ok ?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2014)

Faun said:


> With your wife, ok ?



nope...not married yet...but with wife too in future maybe


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Introduced wife to Koren cinema and what better movie can be than "My sassy girl"?!
> 
> She liked it!
> 
> IDK, how come I still love it like I'm watching it for the first time!


With English subtitles?
Do we have English version as well?
Is the English version good if not better than the original? 
Should I go over to imdb or Wiki or can someone throw some light on this movie?
Thanks for suggesting rhitwick


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> With English subtitles?


Yes.


> Do we have English version as well?


Yes, remade with Elisha Cuthbert.


> Is the English version good if not better than the original?


Never watched it. Heard not that good and they have 'americanized' the romance. 
Then again, each to his own taste


> Should I go over to imdb or Wiki or can someone throw some light on this movie?


This is a very good romantic movie. In Korean language. Involves ~1 minute of male backwards nudity. Should be enough information for you.


> Thanks for suggesting rhitwick


Sigh! I've mentioned this movie at least 10 times in this thread, good that you noticed.

Counter questions won't be answered!

- - - Updated - - -

Interesting movie!
[YOUTUBE]rae7_O_6EtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Do we have English version as well?
> Is the English version good if not better than the original?


and there's a hindi version too. 
It's Ugly Aur Pagli (2008) - IMDb



Spoiler



and it sucks..


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> and there's a hindi version too.
> It's Ugly Aur Pagli (2008) - IMDb
> 
> 
> ...



And that too big time. Except for one song(Audio).

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, remade with Elisha Cuthbert.
> 
> ...



Regarding the information you shared. Thanks for updating. I checked the usual stuff which I ask here and which many people don't like from IMDB. Thanks anyways.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 22, 2014)

*Senna*  Senna (2010) - IMDb

Rate-less. No comments.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2014)

Apologies Of An Economic Hitman
How CIA agents used World world bank and USAID loans to fund infrastructure projects in third world countries and get these nations stuck in a cycle of debt


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2014)

Rio 2 - 8/10

Nice and fun movie. One of the very few Hollywood movies that can be watched with your family around. Animation was really good too.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2014)

If anyone here watches Tamil movies would want to hear from anyone who watched this movie of Kamal Hassan. *Michael Madhana Kama Rajan*


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> If anyone here watches Tamil movies would want to hear from anyone who watched this movie of Kamal Hassan. *Michael Madhana Kama Rajan*


Honestly I never watch Tamil movies and didn't watch this movie. I saw bits and pieces and  comedies scenes from the movie. It is highly recommended from my friends. So go ahead


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> If anyone here watches Tamil movies would want to hear from anyone who watched this movie of Kamal Hassan. *Michael Madhana Kama Rajan*


It's a classic and kamal's one of the best. 
He's the first one to ever act in 4 characters throughout the movie, and you can see the differences between all the 4 characters - whether the way they speak and behave. 
Kamal Hassan + Dialogues of Crazy Mohan = Blockbuster comedy movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Michael madhana kama rajan is a good comedy movie ..one of the first movies of Kamal Hassan that I had watched. 

Right now, I am into sivakarthikeyan movies.. Ethir neechal was awesome.  Planning to  watch  kedi billa killadi ranga tomorrow.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 22, 2014)

Well! Kamal Haasan is in a league of its own. Such a big big loss to Hindi cinema that he stopped doing more films in Hindi.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Michael madhana kama rajan is a good comedy movie ..one of the first movies of Kamal Hassan that I had watched.
> 
> Right now, I am into sivakarthikeyan movies.. Ethir neechal was awesome.  Planning to  watch  kedi billa killadi ranga tomorrow.


Varuthapadatha valibar sangam?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> Varuthapadatha valibar sangam?



"Varuthapadatha valibar sangam" and "Maan karate" are next in line.  
I have high expectations from sivakarthikeyan.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 23, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Introduced wife to Koren cinema and what better movie can be than "My sassy girl"?!
> 
> She liked it!
> 
> IDK, how come I still love it like I'm watching it for the first time!



Time for 'The Classic', followed by 'A moment to remember'.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 23, 2014)

*The Railway Man*

Beautiful. 7.5/10



Spoiler



Sometime the hating has to stop



If only we could do that in a simple way.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 24, 2014)

The Fault In Our Stars *6.5/10*

Not as great as the book, I felt few very important scenes were left out. Still a very good one time watch. Performances were good, specially Shailene Woodley. Besides, Girlfriend liked it very much and as she didn't read the book I got some brownie points.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 24, 2014)

*Oculus* - Creepy. Good one time watch.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 24, 2014)

*Divergent*

These stupid plots are getting pretty boring now, still the movie was very enjoyable. And I didn't find the acting performances poor either, in fact it was very decent.

6.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2014)

*Raid 2 8/10*

Ah, a satisfying sequel. 
Very good action choreography. Even villains got to show full potential and never seemed weaker than our hero any moment.
A bit stretched though but compensates with the jaw-dropping action it shows (seemed very much inspired by Godfather)

One thing is visibly clear....high production cost this time. I guess, with the success of first part they went full potential and the producer gave full support to the director. Sets look suave and sleek, CGI is really good. They know what they do best and what the audience is waiting to see so more importance was given to that....brutal action!

Must watch for sure.

P.S. can't forget 'hammer girl'!!! I've never seen such kind of use of a hammer in my life (no even Oldboy!) Best character of the movie!

- - - Updated - - -

*American Hustle 5.5/10*

All the points are only for Christian Bale. A very boring movie. Took me three attempts and a lot of walking (so that I don't fall asleep again) to finish this.

"The art of the steal" is a far better con movie than this.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2014)

Divergent - crap load of a film 3/10 avoid it. they tried to make it like the hunger games. cant believe 3 more is coming out.

BTW suggest some slapstick comedy movies.


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Divergent - crap load of a film 3/10 avoid it. they tried to make it like the hunger games. cant believe 3 more is coming out.
> 
> BTW suggest some slapstick comedy movies.


Most of Jim Carrey movies falls under this genre.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> Most of Jim Carrey movies falls under this genre.


I saw Sujoy Ghosh (director of Kahaani) tweeting about this movie. He rated this as 8/10 and recommended as must watch. 


RCuber said:


> Divergent - crap load of a film 3/10 avoid it. they tried to make it like the hunger games. cant believe 3 more is coming out.
> 
> BTW suggest some slapstick comedy movies.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2014)

oh wow Terry Gilliam moved from steampunk to cyberpunk, and it looks great. pushes look of The Fifth Element and Speed Racer/ Cloud Atlas to extreme.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 27, 2014)

Absentia - After Oculus, i decided to check the director's previous movie Absentia. Turned out to be even better. Slow horror. Might be boring to many but awesome for few. IMDB interpretations helped big time in comprehending.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2014)

Oculus - A good horror movie worth watching . A little mix up of memories but that's what keeps it alive.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Raid 2 8/10*
> 
> Ah, a satisfying sequel.
> Very good action choreography. Even villains got to show full potential and never seemed weaker than our hero any moment.
> ...



High production value but the movie looked run-of-the-mill uninspired type. 

First part is way better to me. It just appealed more to me, confined in a building and surviving against the horde.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Kick* *3/10*
Friends dragged me along to see this crap. More of the same s*** you find in Salman Khan movies. I wonder why Nawazuddin signed for this movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Probably to have some "kick " in his life..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 27, 2014)

*Insidious Chapter II - 4/10*

Compared to the original this one disappointed me. I hate it when horror movies begin to explain too much details & give out back-stories, its much better when the scary stuff happens without a reason.

Insidious 6.5/10

I see some people recommending Oculus here, I'll try that next.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2014)

*Kick 4.5/10*
I was expecting a real entertainer like the Telugu one was. Too be honest except for the last 30 minutes I didn't find this movie that great.
Atleast some mindless movies are entertaining. This didn't look that entertaining too me.


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

some review says 3.5/5 for kick  frauds, money eaters


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 28, 2014)

Watched The Zero Theorem. 0/10
 waste of time


----------



## icebags (Jul 28, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Watched The Zero Theorem. 0/10
> waste of time



what happened, u failed to discover the reason for human existence ?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Watched The Zero Theorem. 0/10
> waste of time


hmm. why what happen. many of his movies people start liking looong after release for some reason.


----------



## icebags (Jul 28, 2014)

*For Kolkata dwellers, Japanese consulate is arranging j movie festival @ Nandan-2 for first 3 days in August. Fanboys and fangirls, those who want to enjoy the same in big screen with original j audio and e subs, may march ahead and form up a Q at Rabindra Sadan from this Friday afternoon. Show will start probably @ 3:00pm.*

*s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif

         [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] Dont forget to take wife if u go out.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2014)

icebags said:


> *For Kolkata dwellers, Japanese consulate is arranging j movie festival @ Nandan-2 for first 3 days in August. Fanboys and fangirls, those who want to enjoy the same in big screen with original j audio and e subs, may march ahead and form up a Q at Rabindra Sadan from this Friday afternoon. Show will start probably @ 3:00pm.*
> 
> *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif
> 
> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] Dont forget to take wife if u go out.


Will try to visit. Shifting house this weekend, so not sure if I would get time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2014)

icebags said:


> *For Kolkata dwellers, Japanese consulate is arranging j movie festival @ Nandan-2 for first 3 days in August. Fanboys and fangirls, those who want to enjoy the same in big screen with original j audio and e subs, may march ahead and form up a Q at Rabindra Sadan from this Friday afternoon. Show will start probably @ 3:00pm.*
> 
> *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif
> 
> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] Dont forget to take wife if u go out.





i want to be there too


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2014)

*50/50(2011)* - 7,5/10
A beautiful comedy/romance and a bit emotional movie.Must watch

*Neighbours*-5/10

Nothing great.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2014)

Third movie with wife "*3-Iron*" (second was 'Raid 2' which she termed not sleek and good looking).

She loved "3-Iron"


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2014)

^^3 Iron is like poetry. Those with artistic bent will like it for sure.


----------



## icebags (Jul 29, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Third movie with wife "*3-Iron*" (second was 'Raid 2' which she termed *not sleek and good looking*).


............................. ( speechless  )

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> i want to be there too


ho long it takes from there to here ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2014)

icebags said:


> ............................. ( speechless  )


in her exact words "not good looking fight".
Good looking fights are what we have seen in "Chalie's Angels" etc


----------



## icebags (Jul 29, 2014)

perhaps kill bill can be recommended then.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*The Lego Movie : 9/10 !!*

One of a kind !! I really enjoyed a lot watching this movie. Must watch !!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> in her exact words "not good looking fight".
> Good looking fights are what we have seen in "Chalie's Angels" etc


Too much gore ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2014)

Faun said:


> Too much gore ?



May be. Raid 2 can be uneasy for people who are not used to such bloodshed and violence movies.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2014)

icebags said:


> ho long it takes from there to here ?


one night train travel, but i would be attending a workshop on 1-3 August here. thats why can't go.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *The Lego Movie : 9/10 !!*
> 
> One of a kind !! I really enjoyed a lot watching this movie. Must watch !!!



Was this in theaters or at home?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Oculus* : 7/10  
A bit disappointed. Expectations were high due to all those 'creepy movie! 'comments. But the plot was fresh, screenplay well written.Overall a mindf#ck horror flick. Psychological thriller to be exact. 


Spoiler



Didn't even know that the movie ended. thought, her sister dying was also a delusion. But the Mirror won. Poor Tim



Could someone explain these things regarding the movie 



Spoiler



Were the siblings in the room all the time, hallucinating as done by the mirror.??  Or   Did they move around, reminding the places around their house , with their memories? 
Is kaylie real in tim's delusions and vice-versa.? If not how he couldnt see his sister before the mirror...

I think most of you would answer, its all in the mirror's plan


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 30, 2014)

Watched Kick:5/10
First Half is absolutely sh*t nonesense with bad humour and stupid plot.Keeps repeating ''Mujhe kick milti h kick chahiye'' that time i wanted to kick him in the face.Second Half is somewhat watchable due to action scenes which is not that great but ok.Plot is really bad and whats with salman khan movies that he always try to be good guy helping others just to make movies more popular.When will people realise that salman was good 20yrs ago and doesnt deserve 100cr crossing movies on how good was he in past.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2014)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. 7/10.

Essentially a low/medium budget comedy/crime movie by Guy Ritchie. This is evident by the style and somewhat lack of detailed action sequences. However, the story is solid and funny and this movie has some of the best dialogues I have ever heard, reminiscent of Tarantino's flicks. I'd watch this movie several times and still not be tired listening to them.

Direction is typical Guy Ritchie. Like his later movies (Rock n Rolla, Snatch, etc) this one too flows through multiple, sometimes parallel but related plotlines. 

The movie, also has some really good soundtracks to create the atmosphere.

Priyadarshan's Hera Pheri 2's plot is apparently copied from this movie. As you watch the movie, you will realize the resemblance, even the ending is the same.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 30, 2014)

*The Expendables 3 -- 4/10 !*

What the f**k was that! Incomplete sequences, poor action choreography, zero act, 70's dialogues, some old farts farted so hard that it blew the faintest little want to see the movie, if any was left after the part two. Shame on all of them who desperately put together a large stinking piece of horrid shite.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. 7/10.


For those who liked that movie, try to watch "*Snatch*".


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> For those who liked that movie, try to watch "*Snatch*".



I watched Guy's other movies like Revolver and I'm Going to Tell You a Secret, but only Snatch, the two Holmes and Lock-stock felt watchable. He's propensity to Londoners and the plot itself revolving around the place is apparent though. Have not made much movies.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Was this in theaters or at home?



It released in india on 7 February 2014 (imdb ), but i watched it @ Home.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> For those who liked that movie, try to watch "*Snatch*".



I have watched Snatch as well. Pretty decent

It seems Guy Ritchie uses the same formula for all of his movies.

- - - Updated - - -

Also I feel Jason Statham does a better job in these movies than other hollywood movies (Transporter series et al)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *The Expendables 3 -- 4/10 !*
> 
> What the f**k was that! Incomplete sequences, poor action choreography, zero act, 70's dialogues, some old farts farted so hard that it blew the faintest little want to see the movie, if any was left after the part two. Shame on all of them who desperately put together a large stinking piece of horrid shite.



You're gonna watch a leaked version of a movie illegaly which hasn't even released in the theaters yet and then also complain about it UGH


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 31, 2014)

*Oculus 5/10*

Finally watched it now after seeing a lot of people mentioning it here.
Started off interesting, by the 2nd half it got boring & you could tell what would happen. 



Spoiler



The thing that bothered me about it was why would the sister think her plan could remotely work & she could succeed in destroying the mirror.  

If they think its supernatural,  why would the recordings even work,  the mirror could make it not record anything or even alter the tapes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

My sister gave kick a 3.5/10 . Though I haven't watched it, going by past experience with my sister's highly inflated ratings, the movie is at max 1/10.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 31, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *Oculus 5/10*
> 
> Finally watched it now after seeing a lot of people mentioning it here.
> Started off interesting, by the 2nd half it got boring & you could tell what would happen.
> ...





Spoiler



i guess the girl dint really wanted to destroy the mirror, she wanted to prove her brother was innocent and the first time she had an inkling of the fact that mirrors is making them behave unnaturally, she got overexcited that her experiment was working and eventually forgot that her mission was to prove mirror was evil. plus after that first time, things happened so fast that she dint get time to recuperate and replan her strategy. the mirror was that clever and cunning


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

hmm. perhaps you should never watch the movies you like very closely. but The Prestige invites you to do it. There is a major thematic flaw, pretty sure that Angier would have gone ahead with the trick, no matter how painful the death was every time. That really makes no difference, so it saps away from the climax of the movie, and also from what is shown of Angier's motivations for most of the movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2014)

*Joe*

Really good movie. A good movie where Nicolas Cage was in it, really surprising! Mud was better because of McConaughey, but I liked the story better on this one.

7/10


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 31, 2014)

Oculus



srkmish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



The little girl said "We have to kill that thing for mom and dad"  & that was the promise she made to her brother. 
We could say the sister was not the smartest people around , In a way reminds of Micah in Paranormal Activity


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2014)

*Divergent 6.5/10*

Slow movie. Reminded me of our ancient caste system (Brahman, Kshatriya, Baishya, Shudra)

Ah, background music was really good


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My sister gave kick a 3.5/10 . Though I haven't watched it, going by past experience with my sister's highly inflated ratings, the movie is at max 1/10.


You know what - this movie grossed 100 Crores. 
Salman's fans would do anything for his movies.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 31, 2014)

Divergent. Ha ha. What did i just watch. The premise in these movies is so ridiculous its hard to take it seriously. I was laughing at many parts and it is so cliche ridden. Same reason why i dont like hunger games as well. Nice comic relief though


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

* Wreck it Ralph 8.5/10* 

Good Movie. Good Plot. I really liked the way they depicted first person shoorer and game codes, cheats etc. Must watch for animation movie lovers.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> * Wreck it Ralph 8.5/10*
> 
> Good Movie. Good Plot. I really liked the way they depicted first person shoorer and game codes, cheats etc. Must watch for animation movie lovers.



It's a must watch for Gamers atleast. Many Arcade game references throughout the movie! One incredible ride. I too enjoyed it. Waiting for the next iteration of the animation.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 31, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> You're gonna watch a leaked version of a movie illegaly which hasn't even released in the theaters yet and then also complain about it UGH



seems like you have been buying  every single DVD and blue ray out there from the beginning of time for every god damn movie there is and also have your name in world's most righteous, upright, sacred movie watcher list ?? How did you know that the movie is out in Caribbean sites if you don't visit there? or your Google homepage has a "ting tong..new illegal movie out there in interweb, aaaand u don't want to see it" notification system....?? LIVE above the level of pretense , do something...that makes you impregnable to criticism, then comment, otherwise just hypocrisy. Besides, a junk movie is a junk movie, buying it wont make it any better.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> How did you know that the movie is out in Caribbean sites if you don't visit there? or your Google homepage has a "ting tong..new illegal movie out there in interweb, aaaand u don't want to see it" notification system....??



IDK about other movies but E3 was in news for this recently. All major newspapers, news sites published this. He could have learned from any of this. At least you don't get to blame him this time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 31, 2014)

^^how about  if I suggest a movie here, say made in 1995, has a descent IMDB rating, you would run to the nearest BR stop to buy it just to watch it a couple of times? forget about 1995...How about *scott pilgrim vs the world *? Would you buy this Movie? Because i am sure as hell you cant see it in a theater near you. What option you are left with ? Enlighten me. 

P.S.- I have seen every AAA, not so famous, off track, different language and accidentally some crap moves in the last 5 years in Theater, spending more money in tickets than I have spent in my college books. I will probably end up watching E3 again with some of friends in Theater. How does that remotely justify it being a good freaking movie...my point to post? After all its a movie rating and discussion thread, not 101 ways to abolish piracy. No offense meant to movie lovers and buyers.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2014)

^^Learn to keep your horses under rein.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 31, 2014)

^^ Your a funny mod, the post made you funnier. Learn to mean something when you post.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Your a funny mod, the post made you funnier. Learn to mean something when you post.



You're just getting all worked up over it. I will have the decency to quell the matter here with soft words.

Your justifications fall flat on the curb. It's better that you swallow your pride and think with cool mind.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Your a funny mod, the post made you funnier. Learn to mean something when you post.



He means exactly what other "non-mods" mean. rajat proably just meant that you watched the movie in a pathetic quality and then complain about the movie. It's a known fact that if you get movies before they get released or before its DVD comes out, you will mostly get quality like cam rips. And there's no way to judge movie if you watched it in cam rip. 
Quality of the movie, the sound makes hell of a difference when you are watching a movie. Maybe the "Incomplete sequences" you encountered was probably due to the fact that you got some prerelease version of the movie. Maybe the movie was not finished editing even. Which obviously will be just horrible to watch.
So next time, please try to guess intentions of the person who posts something, and if not clear ask him straight away. But instead you probably misunderstood the intention, took offense and started bashing, which just leaves a bad taste in everybody's mouth along with taking the thread derail.

I don't know about you but one of the things I have learned from watching so many movies is that miscommunication is very dangerous thing. Holds true everywhere. In reel, real and digital life. Don't be a victim of it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 31, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> seems like you have been buying  every single DVD and blue ray out there from the beginning of time for every god damn movie there is and also have your name in world's most righteous, upright, sacred movie watcher list ?? How did you know that the movie is out in Caribbean sites if you don't visit there? or your Google homepage has a "ting tong..new illegal movie out there in interweb, aaaand u don't want to see it" notification system....?? LIVE above the level of pretense , do something...that makes you impregnable to criticism, then comment, otherwise just hypocrisy. Besides, a junk movie is a junk movie, buying it wont make it any better.



What I meant was you could have waited for atleast the movie to come out (release theatrically) and then give your opinions about the said movie . Yes I dont buy Blu-Ray of every damn movie out there but I do my bit and go to watch my movies in theaters as much as possible . No one here or anywhere in the world does not visit those sites , but it doesn't mean that you should start giving opinions publically when the movie hasn't even released. 

P.S. I am no fan of Expendables franchise .


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 31, 2014)

Faun said:


> You're just getting all worked up over it. I will have the decency to *quell the matter here with soft words.*
> 
> *Your justifications fall flat on the curb*. *It's better that you swallow your pride* and think with cool mind.



Dude you are a mod, its cool, i respect you, but that changes no fact about what i wrote there. There is no getting all tensed, proud or adjective -ed with crass assumptions about a bad movie being bad and then bringing in some stuff related to legality perspective. And oh! sorry if i disappoint you,With all these going around in the world, I'm not even a teeny tiny bit scared of your words or actions maaan...Sorry man., really sorry.   its just a forum man,, you can ban me..  no problem...
  [MENTION=8076]rajat[/MENTION]   its OK mate...


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Dude you are a mod, its cool, i respect you, but that changes no fact about what i wrote there. There is no getting all tensed, proud or adjective -ed with crass assumptions about a bad movie being bad and then bringing in some stuff related to legality perspective. And oh! sorry if i disappoint you,With all these going around in the world, I'm not even a teeny tiny bit scared of your words or actions maaan...Sorry man., really sorry.   its just a forum man,, you can ban me..  no problem...


I see you going places but not too far with this outlook in life. 

I don't intend to ban. I rarely do that.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> You know what - this movie grossed 100 Crores.
> Salman's fans would do anything for his movies.



I don't know where these fans were when movies like Veer, Yuvraj and Hello released. 
I think they were on vacation somewhere outside of this planet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2014)

*Gintama: The Final Chapter - Be Forever Yorozuya* 11/10


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2014)

*Locke*

If you are a fan of movies which are shot in a confined / fixed area then you are gonna love it, like Buried, Exam or Phone Booth etc. Lovely movie, with an usual brilliant performance by Tom Hardy.

7/10


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2014)

Black Dynamite - 7/10. Dialogues are old school gangsta and super funny. This movie is a bit in the weird side but I like da stayle


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> *Locke*
> 
> If you are a fan of movies which are shot in a confined / fixed area then you are gonna love it, like Buried, Exam or Phone Booth etc. Lovely movie, with an usual brilliant performance by Tom Hardy.
> 
> 7/10




Nice,  I liked Buried & Phone Booth.    I will watch that movie someday. Thanks.
Did not like Exam though


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2014)

*Captain America: The Winter Soldier (2014) -8/10
Little Man Tate (1991) -9/10
*


----------



## sam9s (Aug 1, 2014)

*Sabotage* .... I dont understand why so much of hate for this movie, yes its not the best of this incredibly talented directer David Ayer (End of watch, street Kings, Harsh Times) I have seen all and all are top quality, in comparison Sabotage falls shot, but as an independent film it is pretty decent.The action is gripping, brutal and with innovative camera shots as is with other Ayer Movies. Even thought Arnold is labelled as a cardboard actor in many scenes where he is expected to give emotions, I still love him for the action icon figure he is. I thoroughly enjoyed *The last Stand* and *Escape Plan* which was the best for me by Arnold in his post governer acting career apart from the obvious The Expendables.

Sabotage is not bad at all either, infact I enjoyed Arnold in a different role than what usually is been given to him and expected, even thought yes his performance is somewhat wooden, but it has enough not to make his movies sink completely. Rest of the cast is good as well and I particularly enjoy the performance of *Mireille Enos* ("Lizzy"). and seeing her after her marathon performance in the ultimate TV series *The Killing* it was worth.

The major drawback I might add is the plot, which could have been more deep and intense, though it was not bad, but I would say given Ayer's movies the plot was the weakest part. Next was the who dun it, twist at the end, it was not as satisfying as I might have hoped for neither was too convening. Given these facts I would say it still was a decent watch able arnie flick and I was glued to the seat the entire duration ......*6.8/10* for this


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2014)

*22nd Jump street - 8/10*


----------



## srkmish (Aug 2, 2014)

TASM2 was fine , not good. The comic elements were nice and so were the scenes between peter and gwen but that's about it. Electro's character was the most underdeveloped and silly supervillian i have ever seen. And harry behaved like a coke addict from order of the volturi


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2014)

*Batman: Assault on Arkham - 8/10 (-2 for Bats)*

It's not a separate movie about Batman like 'Under the red hood' or 'Son of Batman', but actually a follow up to Batman Arkham game series, BA:O to be precise. 
It focus more on the Suicide squad, and less on Batman. Batman gets less screen time, than the SS. Entire Arkham actors lend their voices to the Animated movie. 

If you're a fan of BA series, you can give it a watch.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2014)

Robocop 8 swags/10 swags, pretty coole but quite predictable plotline


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2014)

'*The Expendables' - 7/10* - good action...great to see all the favorite action heroes together


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2014)

*Veronica Mars [2014]* ...... Being a die hard fan of Veronica Mars TV show I was looking fw to this movie. VM was one of those shows (for me atleast) that grips you from just two hours you are in to the season one,  and never lets your go. (Latest One being "switched at Birth"). 

Anyway the movie is one of the best TV series follow up apart from Serenity which is THE best for me. It sincerely remains true to the characters and follows the same, charismatic, amazing sense of humour girl, Veronica Mars who has that knack for solving crimes. This time as well she has a murder mystery to solve involving his ex boyfriend and a great character from TV series Logan Echolls. 

The biggest problem with this movie is that it  tries to remain too much true to the old plot and this would be a complete let down for a person who will see this movie without the TV series. It will be a dud for him. (unlinke serenity, in which case the movie in itself was pretty cool) But anyway I have read this movie was made by the fans financing the project and I must say in that regard its a satisfying movie that would have made the fans love it.

For those who have not seen the TV series, I would suggest to skip it, OR make sure you do watch the TV series (which IMHO is one of my TOP CLASS tv shows I have seen till now) ..... *6.8/10* for this one.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2014)

Watched *Lucy *today. A good science fiction film. The editing and direction could have better a lot better. But the end made the movie worth to watch.
It kind of questions your philosophy towards life and ultimate purpose of human beings. The time lapse in the end was brilliantly done. And Scarlett was amazing. 
I would give the movie 6/10, that is better than average, and that too just for the end.

What kind of saddens me is that I felt majority of the people who will watch the movie would never understand how deep the movie was, since most of it boils down to philosophy.


 [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION]: Added Veronica Mars TV series in my watch list. I usually love Sci Fi genre, but your description made me want to watch this series.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Robocop 8 swags/10 swags, pretty coole but quite predictable plotline


You mean the new Robocop? For me it was crap.  They tried to make it more family friendly. Does not do justice to the original Robocop.

Also the original Robocop was rated R, this one is PG-13. Go figure.


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 5, 2014)

*My sassy girl (2001)*

Highly Recommended

*My sassy girl (remake)*

May be seen.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You mean the new Robocop? For me it was crap.  They tried to make it more family friendly. Does not do justice to the original Robocop.
> 
> Also the original Robocop was rated R, this one is PG-13. Go figure.



yupp it was


----------



## quan chi (Aug 5, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> *My sassy girl (2001)*
> 
> Highly Recommended
> 
> ...


I have seen the original & its good. Can't comment about the second one.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't know if I mentioned before about Bedevilled  . Don't read the summary just watch the movie.

Never felt so vulnerable and shocked in watching any other movie. May be because we can certainly relate the occurrences happening in India. Can certainly see the remnants in modern city life too.


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]na2gkFQh8Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2014)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] couldn't find a proper source for the movie....can you pm me please


----------



## a_medico (Aug 7, 2014)

Faun said:


> Don't know if I mentioned before about Bedevilled  . Don't read the summary just watch the movie.



Thanks for recommending. Very disturbing movie. Key is not to read the synopsis prior.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 7, 2014)

Faun said:


> Don't know if I mentioned before about Bedevilled  . Don't read the summary just watch the movie.
> 
> Never felt so vulnerable and shocked in watching any other movie. May be because we can certainly relate the occurrences happening in India. Can certainly see the remnants in modern city life too.



Have you seen *Martyrs* ...... if you like brutal Korean movies. I have seen Bedevilled. This, Martyrs and, I saw the devil all are in the same brutal league ......... all are hard to digest .....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 7, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Have you seen *Martyrs* ...... if you like brutal Korean movies. I have seen Bedevilled. This, Martyrs and, I saw the devil all are in the same brutal league ......... all are hard to digest .....



Martyrs was good, some of it towards the end was difficult to watch.  Never heard of  Bedevilled.



Spoiler



The other woman Anna finds with the metal thing on her head. 

What were they doing with her ?   They didn't do the same thing to Anna later, was it like different methods on different people ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Have you seen *Martyrs* ...... if you like brutal Korean movies. I have seen Bedevilled. This, Martyrs and, I saw the devil all are in the same brutal league ......... all are hard to digest .....



Martyrs outright screams of shock and not something usual where you can expect it to happen right under your eyes. I Saw the Devil was good too, probably the best villain acting. 

The magnitude of helplessness and the vulnerability in tense moments were much greater in Bedevilled. It just started like a simple movie but then ended up inside out pulling out the entrails in your face.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 7, 2014)

Watched Animal (2014) - 7/ 10 .nice movie lots of suspense but some times it was predictable. overall good movie must watch.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2014)

*The thing (2011)*
Not as bad as the people says. But could have been better if they had paid more attention to the story.Overall a decent prequel.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy
Great hunour and action. 3D is spectacular, and the larger than real life parallax effect is used great! Much better than hp7ptII and The Hobbit. Its like you have eyes of galactus. Space scenes and cgi sequences are spectacular. Tech is used sensibly, and has realistic quirks. Like old, ancient an cutting edge devices are all used together, not just new ones. The intro sequence, its in trailers too, show that tech designed for everyone is actually designed for no one. Awesome


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Great hunour and action. 3D is spectacular, and the larger than real life parallax effect is used great! Much better than hp7ptII and The Hobbit. Its like you have eyes of galactus. Space scenes and cgi sequences are spectacular. Tech is used sensibly, and has realistic quirks. Like old, ancient an cutting edge devices are all used together, not just new ones. The intro sequence, its in trailers too, show that tech designed for everyone is actually designed for no one. Awesome



Y U DO DIS , Watch my most awaited film before me


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The thing (2011)*
> Not as bad as the people says. But could have been better if they had paid more attention to the story.Overall a decent prequel.



2011 is a piece of crap as compared to the original, even though the effects were better in 2011


----------



## quan chi (Aug 8, 2014)

sam9s said:


> 2011 is a piece of crap as compared to the original, even though the effects were better in 2011



Yes you may be right(I have seen the original years back therefore don't remember everything clearly.) 
Anyways since its a prequel & not a remake therefore I said its was a decent attempt.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 10, 2014)

Watched This Is the End (2013) - 9 / 10. Very funny movie worth watching.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2014)

Captain America : The Winter Soldier - 8.5 swags / 10 swags


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2014)

Video Games: The Movie (2014) - IMDb - 8/10

If you're a gamer buff, then this movie is for you. It talks about the evolution of gaming industry from 60's to current. When i see the people talk about the good old video games like Mario, i felt nostalgic. Though it touch all the hit games that ever came, it didn't cover all. Movie explains how it nurtures the community, social activities, friendships and sometimes which ends in marriage.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2014)

^ this and

*Bedevilled - 6.5/10*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2014)

GOTG 7.5/10 quite a good watch. surprisingly 3D was better this time.


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Watched *Lucy *today. A good science fiction film. The editing and direction could have better a lot better. But the end made the movie worth to watch.
> *It kind of questions your philosophy towards life and ultimate purpose of human beings.* The time lapse in the end was brilliantly done. And Scarlett was amazing.
> I would give the movie 6/10, that is better than average, and that too just for the end.
> 
> *What kind of saddens me is that I felt majority of the people who will watch the movie would never understand how deep the movie was, since most of it boils down to philosophy.*


lol..


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2014)

GOTG - 7.5 or perhaps 8 /10 

Nicely made movie, adds some more elements to series, reveals some more story, must watch for marvel followers.

after credit spoiler :



Spoiler



did they just introduce donald duck to the storyline ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2014)

icebags said:


> GOTG - 7.5 or perhaps 8 /10
> 
> Nicely made movie, adds some more elements to series, reveals some more story, must watch for marvel followers.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Howard the Duck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 10, 2014)

icebags said:


> GOTG - 7.5 or perhaps 8 /10
> 
> Nicely made movie, adds some more elements to series, reveals some more story, must watch for marvel followers.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Its not donald duck , but Howard The Duck a Marvel Character , there was a Howard the duck movie very long ago but it was a failure , I think the point of the scene was to introduce Howard the duck as a character for comic relief here and there in the later Guardians movies . Howard the Duck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2014)

icebags said:


> GOTG - 7.5 or perhaps 8 /10
> 
> Nicely made movie, adds some more elements to series, reveals some more story, must watch for marvel followers.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



How Howard the Duck crashed Guardians of the Galaxy'''s opening weekend - Vox



He may or may not have future roles. IMO, it's just like hidden Mickey mouse head that appears on Disney movies.


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2014)

good stuff, i would like to see some more of uncle scrooge in future.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 10, 2014)

Mystic River - 8/10

Super acting by everyone
The 4th Clint Eastwood directed movie I saw , liked all of them so far.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 11, 2014)

watched 2 slasher movies back to back in 2 days. Them and eden lake. it was a coincidence ( or not) that the basic plot was same for both of them. i liked them better as it was total suspense and uncertainty throughout. i would give them 7/10 and eden lake 6/10.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 11, 2014)

The Expendables 3 - 6/10 . The movie felt a little unrealistic


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles -- 7/10*, Michael Bay got his explosive hands on this one, and now, its full of stylized action. Climax fight could have been better. Dint try to find story.

One time good watch, period.


P.S. - Megan! come to papa


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> P.S. - Megan! c*a*me to papa


 Fixed!

*Guardians of the Galaxy 7/10*

Good CGI,


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2014)

Saw guardians of the galaxy again. Will mostly catch it one last time before it gets out of theatres.

looked at the 3D closely, it was good, but unnatural. Clouds in background, nebulas in starfield... all have 3d effect. To see a nebula in 3D you need to have eyes on either side of a galaxy cluster. Then even faces, and closeups of things have same amount of parallax, so if you know and understand 3d, it's like the distance between your eyes is oscillating from a few inches to a couple of hundred light years. Converted 3d... looks good, but distracting and unreal. 

screenplay is brilliant, switches between action/comedy/serious in a blink of an eye. there are tons of hidden things, saw buildings from London skyline, and even mad eye moody, this is one of those movies you can watch over and over


----------



## quan chi (Aug 12, 2014)

*Rise of the planet of the apes*
I think I missed this movie maybe because I didn't liked the  Mark Wahlberg version. Anyways this movie is truly a summer blockbuster movie.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Rise of the planet of the apes*
> I think I missed this movie maybe because I didn't liked the  Mark Wahlberg version. Anyways this movie is truly a summer blockbuster movie.



I watched the one with Mark Wahlberg in Hindi. Hilariously stupid movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 12, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Rise of the planet of the apes*
> I think I missed this movie maybe because I didn't liked the  Mark Wahlberg version. Anyways this movie is truly a summer blockbuster movie.



you saw Dawn of the Planet of the Apes ?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Saw guardians of the galaxy again. Will mostly catch it one last time before it gets out of theatres.
> 
> looked at the 3D closely, it was good, but unnatural. Clouds in background, nebulas in starfield... all have 3d effect. To see a nebula in 3D you need to have eyes on either side of a galaxy cluster. Then even faces, and closeups of things have same amount of parallax, so if you know and understand 3d, it's like the distance between your eyes is oscillating from a few inches to a couple of hundred light years. Converted 3d... looks good, but distracting and unreal.
> 
> screenplay is brilliant, switches between action/comedy/serious in a blink of an eye. there are tons of hidden things, saw buildings from London skyline, and even mad eye moody, this is one of those movies you can watch over and over



From your short review, it seems you were more obsessed with the 3D of the movie, then the actual content. Well, doesn't matter to me anyway, I don't watch movie in 3D. But really hoping to catch this movie in theater this weekend!


----------



## srkmish (Aug 12, 2014)

Rewatched johnny english .This movie never gets old for me. And the last 15 minutes are belly ache hilarious moments.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 13, 2014)

Faun said:


> I watched the one with Mark Wahlberg in Hindi. Hilariously stupid movie.


The like button was good I miss it in these cases.


rajatGod512 said:


> you saw Dawn of the Planet of the Apes ?


No. Like I said I was not at all interested in this series after watching the 2001 version. 
But after watching this movie I really want to see the sequel. However some people are saying Dawn of the planet..apes is not as good as this one.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Rewatched johnny english .This movie never gets old for me. And the last 15 minutes are belly ache hilarious moments.


Do you know of any other movies starring Rowan Atkinson of similar genre?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Guardians of the galaxy : 8/10
*

Hilarious movie with good animations. The racoon (rocket ) was awesome.. Hats off to bradley cooper for excellent voicing.
I didn't think Batista would be much of an actor, but he pulled it off as well.

One of my fav. quotes from movie : 



Spoiler



Well now I'm standing. Happy? We're all standing now. Bunch of jackasses, standing in a circle. 



Might go once again this weekend..( maybe in hindi  )


----------



## srkmish (Aug 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Do you know of any other movies starring Rowan Atkinson of similar genre?



This is a very rare genre of spy thriller/ action movie spoof and he has done only this and its sequel - Johnny english reborn. The other movies that come into mind of similar genre are Pink panther series by Steve Martin.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2014)

yeh lol, the other ones I remember



Spoiler






> I am not some starry eyed waif here to succumb to your... your pelvic sorcery!





> Oh she has no idea. If I had a blacklight, this would look like a Jackson Pollock painting.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 13, 2014)

quan chi said:


> The like button was good I miss it in these cases.
> 
> No. Like I said I was not at all interested in this series after watching the 2001 version.
> But after watching this movie I really want to see the sequel. However some people are saying Dawn of the planet..apes is not as good as this one.



IMO Dawn was a way better movie than Rise , HAIL CAESER .
-------------------

Watched *Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)  9/10 *... You're Welcome ...



Spoiler



*wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/screencrush.com/files/2014/05/rocket-1.gif


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2014)

Lucy 2/10

There is a beautiful non narrative film called Samsara, Lucy just took sequences from that, put in a few car chases, special fx and gun fights, which are the most basic things the medium of cinema is good for  
the 100% brain usage thing was also stupid, the human brain has infinite potential even with the 10% or whatever it is we use. It bends the bounds of reality, you can't get god-like powers just by being smart. These powers were not used for anything anyway. She can control computers, radio remotely and wirelessly, but she still uses a keyboard. Perhaps the film wanted to say that we haven't evolved out of greed, lust, hunger, jealousy despite x years of evolution, and these are the things that still motivate us despite all our technological progress, but unfortunately that wasn't actually in the movie. Samsara does this better without even a line of dialogue. Oh and x years of evolution, well they use hundreds, thousands, millions, and billions arbitrarily, without any reason or consistency. Badly researched, horribly executed. Found the movie lame, should have just watched Guardians again. Sorry, but the makers should have used more percentage of their brains.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone enjoy YMS( your movie sucks) movie reviews on youtube? That guy is so brutally honest and funny. Doesnt give a **** in dissing critically acclaimed movies which are actually mediocre (Looper). Every single review i have seen of his echoes my thoughts about the movie as well. He gave movies like Dawn of the planet of the apes, conjuring, looper a 6/10  he explains it in so much detail as to why the movie is bad/mediocre, its really amazing. On the other hand, lesser praised movies like Bruno(Sacha baron cohen), he praises it extremely for the social and political commentary and i too feel the same.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2014)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy* 8.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2014)

Booked tickets for Singham Returns for Independence day.


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Do you know of any other movies starring Rowan Atkinson of similar genre?


*Get smart* starring Steve Carrell.
*Austin powers* series starring Mike Myers.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 14, 2014)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy 8/10*


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2014)

Just had an Trailergasm watching the trailer of "Into the Storm": Into the Storm TRAILER 1 (2014) - Richard Armitage Thriller HD - YouTube

I know the movie seems to be mostly factually incorrect, but so was 2012, but I enjoyed the movie for its sheer nature of destruction! I am gonna enjoy this if I watch it in theater!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Just had an Trailergasm watching the trailer of "Into the Storm": Into the Storm TRAILER 1 (2014) - Richard Armitage Thriller HD - YouTube
> 
> I know the movie seems to be mostly factually incorrect, but so was 2012, but I enjoyed the movie for its sheer nature of destruction! I am gonna enjoy this if I watch it in theater!



looks like a friggin B movie to me ...


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 15, 2014)

johnny english is just an average movie with few laughable scenes. Btw WTF is this from this movie?

*s29.postimg.org/5wltv3juf/image.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Aug 15, 2014)

*Happy new year* is going to be another flop movie. Maximum it can be an average but the chances are very low. The joke quality they have shown will not even bring a smile in your face.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 15, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Happy new year* is going to be another flop movie. Maximum it can be an average but the chances are very low. The joke quality they have shown will not even bring a smile in your face.



I have never really enjoyed any of Farah Khan's movies. They are painful to sit through.


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> johnny english is just an average movie with few laughable scenes. Btw WTF is this from this movie?
> 
> *s29.postimg.org/5wltv3juf/image.jpg


*michaelkentlive.com/wp-content/uploads/HLIC/32934011f774a3eaed25252200b28b41.jpg


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 15, 2014)

^^Thanks for the enlightenment I thought it was a swastika symbol.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Saw anjaan( tamil)  today. Luckily, it was shown here in inox ( just 1 show).. *5.5/10*
Typical masala movie ( like singham, Jilla) 
.surya was good. Samantha looked very beautiful ( alas, not much of an actress). Vidyut jamwal and manoj bajpayee were good as well.  don't expect too much on the movie plot.. Has too many songs :/


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Booked tickets for Singham Returns for Independence day.


This was disappointing and this is coming from an Ajay Devgn fan. There is hardly any story/script in the movie. I know Rohit Shetty movies are like that but atleast there should be significant amount of entertainment. I would rather watch Singham the first part and Gangajaal multiple times rather than watching this. 
*5/10.*
Makes me believe that Rohit Shetty should stick to his mindless comedy stuff.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 16, 2014)

*Ender's Game* .............. I didnt like the movie ... End of story ..... *6/10* for this .....

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> This was disappointing and this is coming from an Ajay Devgn fan. There is hardly any story/script in the movie. I know Rohit Shetty movies are like that but atleast there should be significant amount of entertainment. I would rather watch Singham the first part and Gangajaal multiple times rather than watching this.
> *5/10.*
> Makes me believe that Rohit Shetty should stick to his mindless comedy stuff.



Strange you will compare Gangajal with singham ......former was a pretty gritty and decent movie with later one is piece of huge garbage (which rohit shetty movies are anyway ,,,,,except golmaal first)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 16, 2014)

*You can count on me*   8/10  or just slightly less.

Randomly came across this movie but I thought it was much better than a lot of movies I saw recently .


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2014)

sam9s said:


> *Ender's Game* .............. I didnt like the movie ... End of story ..... *6/10* for this .....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Well I know there is difference between both the movies. That's why I mentioned Singham as watching only once and Gangajaal multiple times. But it's disappointing these days even Prakash Jha isn't making that great movies. I personally liked Gangajaal and Aparahan, Rajneeti was ok.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 16, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Does anyone enjoy YMS( your movie sucks) movie reviews on youtube? That guy is so brutally honest and funny. Doesnt give a **** in dissing critically acclaimed movies which are actually mediocre (Looper). Every single review i have seen of his echoes my thoughts about the movie as well. He gave movies like Dawn of the planet of the apes, conjuring, looper a 6/10  he explains it in so much detail as to why the movie is bad/mediocre, its really amazing. On the other hand, lesser praised movies like Bruno(Sacha baron cohen), he praises it extremely for the social and political commentary and i too feel the same.



wow thanks for point me to this really innovative reviewing, this guy not only covers movies but tv episodes as well. Just to test I decided to watch his review of a much acclaimed tv series the walking dead, where for me season 2 was just too boring and bad as compared to one, and now i know the reason ..... (Frank Darabont being fired after the first season) and this guy literally rapes the season 2. The best part is he genuinely also appreciates things that were good and knows what he is saying ... ..... I will be watching more of his reviews and see how it goes ....


----------



## srkmish (Aug 16, 2014)

sam9s said:


> wow thanks for point me to this really innovative reviewing, this guy not only covers movies but tv episodes as well. Just to test I decided to watch his review of a much acclaimed tv series the walking dead, where for me season 2 was just too boring and bad as compared to one, and now i know the reason ..... (Frank Darabont being fired after the first season) and this guy literally rapes the season 2. The best part is he genuinely also appreciates things that were good and knows what he is saying ... ..... I will be watching more of his reviews and see how it goes ....



Yeah man, that guy is so unafraid of trashing the bad and praising the good and his pacing/presentation combined with his humour is freakin good. I will give you an example where the movie "Rise of the planet of the apes" is getting so much critical acclaim, but he points out that the movie is so filled with cliches - 



Spoiler



The fallen hero coming to fight back at the end of the movie , the hero getting to reminisce previous memories by conveniently getting healed in his previous caretaker's home, the villian dying at the edge of the ledge


. For most people, these things are immaterial, but for those who have watched a lot of movies, any unimaginative plot points take away from the enjoyment of the movie. 

Its a problem with the whole hollywood review scene nowadays. Popular movies are hyped so much that lesser known,better movies are shrouded and you have to research as to which are the hidden gems which never came into public spotlight. People only know really famous horror movies like Conjuring, but hardly anyone knows about one of the best slasher horror movie in years - "You're next. "


----------



## theserpent (Aug 16, 2014)

*Singham Returns - 8.5/10*

Much better than the 1st part, has some good action (R.I.P Physics though/Some stunts are not at all possible... come on rohit shetty) 
Anyway go watch it


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> This was disappointing and this is coming from an Ajay Devgn fan. There is hardly any story/script in the movie. I know Rohit Shetty movies are like that but atleast there should be significant amount of entertainment. I would rather watch Singham the first part and Gangajaal multiple times rather than watching this.
> *5/10.*
> Makes me believe that Rohit Shetty should stick to his mindless comedy stuff.



Yes rohit shetty is no doubt an illiterate director (pun intended) Like you said the first part was decent. This is total garbage. He makes movies for kids or persons having lower IQs like him. 
Golmaal 1, singham & bol bachchan(It was okay) were only some decent makes.

He actually wanted to cash in some quick money by releasing it on independence day.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2014)

*Jack Reacher*
Another movie with some good sniping action.


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2014)

Got this as a whatsapp forward for anjaan



> Anjaan.
> No. of tables with glass tables broken - 34
> No. of chairs broken - 27
> No. of times Surya randomly meets Samantha - 8
> ...


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2014)

*Patch Adams - 5/5

*All could've watched this movie, when we were kids. Excellent acting by Williams, and an interesting story which implies Care & Happiness is more needed for a patient, than the medication.
Vasoolraja MBBS (Munnabhai MBBS in hindi), was heavily inspired by this movie.

I especially liked these scenes when
1. Robin does the military style acting, to get his friend to bathroom. 
2. Robin enters the children ward, and making funny gestures. 
3. Robin decorates the building in a special way for gynecologists. 

This was the funniest quote, i ever heard in a movie..

Arthur Mendelson (pointing towards a guy)
_You learn anything about proctology yet Patch? Good, take care of this a$$h0le for me, will ya?

_


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2014)

*Singham Returns* - However impractical it may look, its actually damn entertaining. 

Especially good acting by Ajay Devgn and the Baba..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2014)

so may singham 2 posts ... now I see how these pile of shits make 200 crs ....... every single one criticises it, but still wast their money to go and see it .....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 17, 2014)

sam9s said:


> so many singham 2 posts ... now I see how these pile of shits make 200 crs ....... every single one criticises it, but still wastes their money to go and see it .....



I know right .

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> *Ender's Game* .............. I didnt like the movie ... End of story ..... *6/10* for this .....



You have become lenient .


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

sam9s said:


> so may singham 2 posts ... now I see how these pile of shits make 200 crs ....... every single one criticises it, but still wast their money to go and see it .....



I haven't seen the 1st part yet...Saw one scene on TV where Ajay Devgan hit a guy on his head and he bounces on the floor  I couldn't take more


----------



## srkmish (Aug 17, 2014)

Singham first part is a very entertaining movie especially due to the prakash raj's over the top performance. As the above poster said, ill still watch the 2 despite negative reviews cuz wat will i do sitting at home while friends are out there enjoying popcorn


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2014)

^^You want to spend Rs 170 (approx) just on popcorn! You must be very rich!

Anyways guys I have seen singham returns(somebody else paid for the tickets) & its just a typical rohit shetty masala flick. Story is same only presentation is different. Yes the first film compared to this is better but this one also entertains if you consider yourself an average minded movie watcher.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2014)

170 is just for the ticket, with popcorn n coke its always another 150 bucks, so a weekend movie will always make you shed something between 350-400 rs per movie, plus your time as well. I never wast that kind of money and time of piece of craps like singhams, roudy rathors and boduguards ..... there are still movies made which are worth a wait for my money and time ..... and I patiently wait for those .....


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2014)

^^I think at big cinemas last I had coke & popcorn for approx 80 Rs extra. The movie was I don't remember clearly maybe avengers.

Anyways chances are *Bang Bang* will also be a crap movie but might earn around 100 crores considering some stupid indian mentalities. After watching few scenes of knight & day I had to quit & they are remaking that stupid movie.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Singham first part is a very entertaining movie especially due to the prakash raj's over the top performance. As the above poster said, ill still watch the 2 despite negative reviews cuz wat will i do sitting at home while friends are out there enjoying popcorn



YOur definition of entertainment must be pretty broad(very respectfully putting), else singham kind of movies does not seem to be entertaining at all.  Even I do like over the top comedies with sometimes too stupid situations, but it has to have some kind of intellect level to tingle those senses. Something like earlier david dhawan movies used to do. But rohit shetty (after a very good golmaal 1) just lost it completely ..... now they are a complete pile of junk,( sadly a money making junk), and that is the reason he does not even care to bring any quality (and hardwork) in his movies what so ever, coz he knows he will always find audience like you (no disrespect) to shove his already deep pock with more money ........

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> ^^I think at big cinemas last I had coke & popcorn for approx 80 Rs extra. .




which planet .....errrrrr which state you live in bro ..... Delhi NCR any decent level of multiplex has a popcorn coke combo not less than 150 bucks ...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2014)

Can we have a new rule ?
To post imdb links ?

or make plugin that puts one.. automatically ?!  feature request to admins!


----------



## Nithu (Aug 17, 2014)

*Oculus - 8/10* 
Creepy movie. Story was fine, guess there gonna be a 2nd part to this movie


----------



## srkmish (Aug 17, 2014)

sam9s said:


> YOur definition of entertainment must be pretty broad(very respectfully putting), else singham kind of movies does not seem to be entertaining at all.



I actually rarely enjoy hindi movies nowadays but there are exceptions. Singham was very good , fast paced, with good humour thrown in and masala action scenes. You should give that a chance.  And i totally diss hindi movies when they are bad i.e. Humshakals which is cringeworthy bad, that dog imitation scene was like i wanted to slap Sajid khan for putting me through that torture. Even Dabbang was good. Masala movies , if done well, can be a lot of fun and the fun becomes twice fold when you are with friends in a theater.

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Can we have a new rule ?
> To post imdb links ?
> 
> or make plugin that puts one.. automatically ?!  feature request to admins!



More than that, i think people who just state a movie and give a ranking and add nothing else should be banned from posting   . Adds nothing to this thread.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2014)

sam9s said:


> which planet .....errrrrr which state you live in bro ..... Delhi NCR any decent level of multiplex has a popcorn coke combo not less than 150 bucks ...


Then I don't know. Generally I avoid soft drinks & popcorns as I don't enjoy popcorn much. 
 If I remember correctly here in mumbai the ticket price was around rs 110 (avengers or not i am not sure) the counter guy asked me if I wanted some refreshment coupon too by mistake I said yes & I had to pay around 190rs. Thus I don't know the current state now.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2014)

*Hotel Rwanda - 10/10*

Spellbound. Haven't watched any war crime movie like this. Don Cheadle's acting is top notch. Only after watching the movie, i came to know that it's based on a real-life event. 
Feel very sad for the poor souls of Rwanda who died on the genocide. 

Actually people can watch all the movies under this wiki category: Category:Epic films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
As the name say, all are epic.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2014)

Going to cinema is just not worth it in my opinion. A home theater setup will save you time, unwanted distraction and money in longer run.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2014)

Faun said:


> Going to cinema is just not worth it in my opinion. A home theater setup will save you time, unwanted distraction and money in longer run.



It's true "now", when Cinema theaters have commercialized beyond limit.

Offtopic:
Anyway,  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: I recently watched "Pan's Labyrinth" and was wondering whether your nick was inspired from the Faun in it?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2014)

Has anyone seen the last movie featuring "Paul Walker" , The Brick Mansions ? 
I didn't see the movie completely , because I think I have seen an exact story and action plot before. It reminds me of another movie , I have seen way before.

So here goes another replica movie. Hollywood copying from Hollywood. Well , will have to watch this movie completely to give a verdict though.


----------



## srkmish (Aug 18, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Has anyone seen the last movie featuring "Paul Walker" , The Brick Mansions ?
> I didn't see the movie completely , because I think I have seen an exact story and action plot before. It reminds me of another movie , I have seen way before.
> 
> So here goes another replica movie. Hollywood copying from Hollywood. Well , will have to watch this movie completely to give a verdict though.



I researched regarding this after reading your post and the original is a french movie called Banlieue 13 which is highly rated and this english remake has been trashed. Thanks, im downloading the french one now and its sequel


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Offtopic:
> Anyway,  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: I recently watched "Pan's Labyrinth" and was wondering whether your nick was inspired from the Faun in it?



Yeah. He is a magnificent creature.

Have you noticed that Faun's appearance changes as the movie gears towards end. Look at his eyes and overall appearance.



Hrishi said:


> I researched regarding this after reading your post and the original is a french movie called *Banlieue 13* which is highly rated and this english remake has been trashed. Thanks, im downloading the french one now and its sequel



Classy free-running movie (District 13). There is a second part too, though not as good.


----------



## amjath (Aug 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I researched regarding this after reading your post and the original is a french movie called Banlieue 13 which is highly rated and this english remake has been trashed. Thanks, im downloading the french one now and its sequel



Its good worth a try and good soundtrack too


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2014)

Faun said:


> Yeah. He is a magnificent creature.
> Have you noticed that Faun's appearance changes as the movie gears towards end. Look at his eyes and overall appearance.



Whoa. Didn't notice it. I was busy noticing the pretty girl played by 	Ivana Baquero, a fine actress!


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I researched regarding this after reading your post and the original is a french movie called Banlieue 13 which is highly rated and this english remake has been trashed. Thanks, im downloading the french one now and its sequel


Both the French and American versions, starred by David Belle.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2014)

Singham returns is entertaining. 

And i went for some light hearted entertainment. My paisa vasool. 

Hence im not complaining. 

Most importantly my friends went too and that made it better. This movie is even better with friends. Not everytime you have to watch a "deep" movie with multilayered stories and philosophy. It surely beat sitting at home.

And i myself said its a total crap and meaningless movie. But i still enjoyed it.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 18, 2014)

Faun said:


> Going to cinema is just not worth it in my opinion. A home theater setup will save you time, unwanted distraction and money in longer run.


For that I have to wait atleast for 2 months for the DVD to release and the period increases if the movie is bigger success. And need to add more couple of weeks if we want a Blu Ray. I invested on one HTS for 30k.

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> ^^You want to spend Rs 170 (approx) just on popcorn! You must be very rich!


Try taking a kid along to a movie and you will figure out if you are rich or have to pretend as rich.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 18, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *Singham Returns* - However impractical it may look, its actually damn entertaining.
> 
> Especially good acting by Ajay Devgn and the Baba..



+1.Story is also very similar


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> For that I have to wait atleast for 2 months for the DVD to release and the period increases if the movie is bigger success. And need to add more couple of weeks if we want a Blu Ray. I invested on one HTS for 30k.



I prefer to watch the movies from existing backlog. There is no hurry to watch what is currently in theater.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2014)

watch on the big screen please, it is very rare chance, you get to see the film as it was meant to be seen, and you can't go back and do it over again if you want to 
skip on the coke and pop corn if you want 

Watched Cloud Atlas in theatre - I was the only one in the theater and it was so silent I could here stuff from the next screen. Was surprised they held the screening at all. 
Watched Noah in theater - there were like 4 other people 
Watched Guardians of the Galaxy, Saturday morning show, there were 12 other people, but still no distractions 
Watched Guardians of the Galaxy on Wednesday morning, there were about 30 people this time around, some people were commenting and laughing, but it was actually fun for a change

basically catch the morning shows, less crowd, tickets are cheaper


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2014)

*Schindler's List *- 9/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> watch on the big screen please, it is very rare chance, you get to see the film as it was meant to be seen, and you can't go back and do it over again if you want to
> skip on the coke and pop corn if you want
> 
> Watched Cloud Atlas in theatre - I was the only one in the theater and it was so silent I could here stuff from the next screen. Was surprised they held the screening at all.
> ...



I cant catch the morning shows , Theaters are too far from my house .


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> watch on the big screen please, it is very rare chance, you get to see the film as it was meant to be seen, and you can't go back and do it over again if you want to
> skip on the coke and pop corn if you want
> 
> Watched Cloud Atlas in theatre - I was the only one in the theater and it was so silent I could here stuff from the next screen. Was surprised they held the screening at all.
> ...



I have tried watching movies in theater but it just simply doesn't give the same experience. Haven't got the will to go for morning experiences.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> basically catch the morning shows, less crowd, tickets are cheaper



Plus one to watching movies in theaters. But things have changed now for the worse.

Previously I use to find same kind of situation, of me watching a hollywood movie among with handful of other viewers. But recently hollywood movies also pulls a good amount of crowd. Before I use to buy a lower class seat but use to seat in upper class, just because there weren't enough crowd. 

But now, I don't seem to find morning shows for most of the movies. Showtimes start from after 12 noon, just so that theaters can charge whatever the hell they want. Imagine the reaction when I see movies like "Into the Storm" costing above Rs 300 and 400 in morning (after 12 noon) shows. Movies which are in 3D (Guardians of the Galaxy) have no option to view them in 2D. Even the hindi dubbed version are not in 2D. (There is a reason why I don't watch in 3D.) So I can't watch this supposedly epic film. And that just makes me sad knowing I won't be able to watch this movie in theaters. Sad on epic proportions. 

I feel like crying sometimes, knowing I don't have choice even if I live in NCR (Delhi and Noida). 

If I ever have enough money, I vow to open a theater myself where all shows will be below Rs 200 and which will show only epic movies like Guardians of the Galaxy.  And food will be cheaper. I am serious.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy, title sequence, where tiny Star Lord is dancing, with the Title taking up most of the screen... would not at all be the same on tv or laptops 

wow one day after release GoG was 210, on week days it was 120, Lucy was 150 all 10:00 AM shows


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Guardians of Galaxy - 7.5/10*


CGI great, Fun great, humor great, groot great, music great. Villainy not good. Batista (?!) FAIL!


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 19, 2014)

Watched The Thing (2011) - 9/10. Very interesting movie.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 19, 2014)

Watched The movie based on Wiki Leaks and its founder Julian Paul (Australian) .
"The Fifth Estate" (2013).

The acting is good , but I really don't know whether to say it was a good movie or bad. These are the kind of movies that can't be judged by saying good or bad because it relies a lot on the fact that how much reality has been put into the picture.
I will have to dig deep into the wiki leaks details to get hold of the actual plot and reality. 
Nevertheless , it is something geeks should watch in their past time. Not meant for an average user , because most likely this movie will bore 'em up.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Then I don't know. Generally I avoid soft drinks & popcorns as I don't enjoy popcorn much.
> If I remember correctly here in mumbai the ticket price was around rs 110 (avengers or not i am not sure) the counter guy asked me if I wanted some refreshment coupon too by mistake I said yes & I had to pay around 190rs. Thus I don't know the current state now.



So you are in Maharashtra state .......  must be cheaper than Delhi in general. Here avg gold class movie ticket is 150, unless ofcourse you are going to some cheapo local multiplex ......


----------



## srkmish (Aug 19, 2014)

exactly. fifth estate put me to sleep


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2014)

sam9s said:


> So you are in Maharashtra state .......  must be cheaper than Delhi in general. Here avg gold class movie ticket is 150, unless ofcourse you are going to some cheapo local multiplex ......



Hmm maybe. Btw that was Big cinemas & it was almost 2 years back.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2014)

*A Millionaire's First Love* -- Unrealistic movie but touches every chord of mine. There is something that I learn from it every time.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2014)

Saw Singam & singam II. Singam has better jokes than singham.
Otherwise the hindi versions are more polished & better.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> *A Millionaire's First Love* -- Unrealistic movie but touches every chord of mine. There is something that I learn from it every time.



just finished watching it, shook me up...  very similar to a walk to remember,


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Ek Villain : 6/10* ( a bit late, i guess  )
average movie with outstanding tracks. 
Siddharth as a goon was not at all convincing. still had the chocolate boy looks.
Shraddha kapoor qualified as a annoying actress ( if thats what she was aiming for)
Ritesh deshmukh as a weird pschyo was good.
KRK was..well..KRK ( Read : a***ole )

Plot was decent enough for a one time watch.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Saw Singam & singam II.* Singam has better jokes than singham.
> Otherwise the hindi versions are more polished & better.



Hindi or Tamil?


----------



## srkmish (Aug 20, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *Ek Villain : 6/10* ( a bit late, i guess  )
> average movie with outstanding tracks.
> Siddharth as a goon was not at all convincing. still had the chocolate boy looks.
> Shraddha kapoor qualified as a annoying actress ( if thats what she was aiming for)
> ...



6 is pretty generous. I Would give it 3


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Hindi or Tamil?



Sorry I am not getting you? Are you asking if I have seen the dubbed version of tamil or subtitle version?


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Sorry I am not getting you? Are you asking if I have seen the dubbed version of tamil or subtitle version?


Tamil Singham movie starred by Surya. 
Hindi Singham movie which is a remake of Tamil singham, starred by Ajay.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Tamil [STRIKE]Singham[/STRIKE] singam movie starred by Surya.
> Hindi Sing*h*am movie which is a remake of Tamil [STRIKE]Singham[/STRIKE] singam, starred by Ajay.



I am not sure if he means that since I have mentioned it clearly (see the correction above) which shows which version I have seen.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Saw Singam & singam II. Singam has better jokes than singham.
> Otherwise the hindi versions are more polished & better.





ajayritik said:


> Hindi or Tamil?



My Apologies looks like you were referring to the movies made in Tamil starring Suriya.
Doesn't matter if you watched it in tamil or dubbed version or with subtitles as long as it stars Suriya.
I personally felt both the Tamil sequel and the hindi sequel weren't as good as their prequels.

- - - Updated - - -

*Love Failure.*
Such a pathetic movie I wish I hadn't seen this. Somebody told me the movies is good and hence was waiting for long time to watch this one. Finally they released the movie on DVD a month ago. I wish they had not released it.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I felt that the tamil sequel of singham was a horrible one. :/
yet to watch hindi version..


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2014)

I almost got bashed today for making fun of Maghadheera
Got some very simple and good logic. If Hollywood can make Avengers or Superman, why cannot we make Maghadheera
also, I thought people were crazy about Bollywood, but people in South India are craazier. 

And TIL that loving someone enough to die for them is not some romantic filmy thing, it is actually normal way of life. Wow. 

Now I know action director, stunt co-ordinator, producer, director, cameraman, costume artist, hero, heroine and villain of Bahubali


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I felt that the tamil sequel of singham was a horrible one. :/
> yet to watch hindi version..


Yes it has nothing but surya only. In almost every scene he shouts,fights,dance,romance..etc..etc.moreover the damn movie is almost 3 hrs long. First hour is interesting later its just downhill.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> I almost got bashed today for making fun of Maghadheera
> Got some very simple and good logic. If Hollywood can make Avengers or Superman, why cannot we make Maghadheera
> also, I thought people were crazy about Bollywood, but people in South India are craazier.
> 
> ...



Magadheera is a good movie. You can make fun of it. It has absurd scenes. But it is a movie. And it is good to watch .


----------



## srkmish (Aug 20, 2014)

Incendies. Wow. I very rarely rate movies greater than 8, however i have to give this a 9. This movie has to be seen by everyone. Discussing it is not worthwhile.

Incendies (2010) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I felt that the tamil sequel of singham was a horrible one. :/
> yet to watch hindi version..



Why did they remove the like button in TDF?


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 20, 2014)

No offense to anybody just my observation. (Few films are exception thus they become hit like shivaji)

You are watching a south film if.

1. The hero beats everyone.
2. Hero suffers less no matter how he gets beaten up.
3. There are at least 3-5 songs where the hero is dancing with the heroine.
4. The hero's father is very rich or he belongs from a rich zamindaar type of family.
5. Kelly Dorji or Mukesh Rishi or Ashish Vidyarthi or all of them are villains.
6. Kelly Dorji after landing from helicopter gets beaten up by the hero in climax.
7. During the end credits they show making of the film on left side.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Yes it has nothing but surya only. In almost every scene he shouts,fights,dance,romance..etc..etc.moreover the damn movie is almost 3 hrs long. First hour is interesting later its just downhill.



Pretty much same feeling here. Made just for the heck of it.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 21, 2014)

*Only lovers left alive* - Very slow and different vampire movie. Liked it.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 22, 2014)

*The inside man*
I think the chayian chayian song is kind of inappropriate for this movie. It was just added to make it stylish I suppose.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 22, 2014)

*Lone Survivor*  ..........Just finished the movie and .......Holy S*it ..... Not since the time of Black Hawk Down was I moved and enjoyed an out an out war movie till Lone Survivour came, though the primise is completely different, impact is the same, especially when you know its a True Story, which actually made the entire experience more memorable............Plot is simple based on 2005's Operation Red Wings, a squad of US navy SEALs is dispatched on an assassination mission to eliminate one of Taliban's Leader. Ofcourse things do not go as planned. I must say couple of situations did appear cliched and I believe enough time was not given for the characters to develop properly, it just starts with the mission no, relationship development, no background story nothing..... it just kick right from the word go ....... but once the action starts its Fukcin gruesomely mind blowing ....... at a level equal to Black Hawk Down ...... its tense, brutal and very very realistic ..... specially *with the HT I have now* every single bullet and explosion was felt with full force .. . ......... add to this fine performance and solid direction, this one was a movie not to be missed, specially with a decent HT ...*7/10* for this one


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2014)

^^The only sore point was the unrealistic depiction at the end all guns blazing.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 23, 2014)

Well the village was attacked .... how much intensity had to be put was on the director ... few things are always added to make things more commercial ...... like Mark is saved seconds before being be headed ..... I am sure it wouldnt have happened in true sense, but over all tone of the movie was serious and real enough to make up for these flaws ...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 23, 2014)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION]: Firefly game!!! :O
Jewel Staite Performs Voiceover for Firefly Online - IGN


----------



## sam9s (Aug 23, 2014)

^^ Its an MMORPG, which aint a very success in India, with poor net and latency, none the less, looks exciting and I will give it a try when it releases .... thanks for sharing, and I must say I was surprised to see that you remembered how big a fan I am of Firefly and serenity ....


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2014)

*Noah 5/10*


----------



## Vyom (Aug 23, 2014)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Its an MMORPG, which aint a very success in India, with poor net and latency, none the less, looks exciting and I will give it a try when it releases .... thanks for sharing, and I must say I was surprised to see that you remembered how big a fan I am of Firefly and serenity ....



I myself am a big fan of Firefly. And I do read your reviews.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Well the village was attacked .... how much intensity had to be put was on the director ... few things are always added to make things more commercial ...... like Mark is saved seconds before being be headed ..... I am sure it wouldnt have happened in true sense, but over all tone of the movie was serious and real enough to make up for these flaws ...



In case you didn't notice, the soundtrack was composed by *Explosions in The Sky*.

If you like the background score then you should try their album *The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place*


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2014)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Its an MMORPG, which aint a very success in India, with poor net and latency, none the less, looks exciting and I will give it a try when it releases .... thanks for sharing, and I must say I was surprised to see that you remembered how big a fan I am of Firefly and serenity ....


not a fan of firefly, but jewel staite is awesome. thumbs up !


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 24, 2014)

icebags said:


> not a fan of firefly, but jewel staite is awesome. thumbs up !



Not a fan of Firefly?

Burn this heretic!!!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Not a fan of Firefly?
> 
> Burn this heretic!!!


Morena Baccarin


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2014)

sam9s said:


> *Lone Survivor*  ..........Just finished the movie and .......Holy S*it ..... Not since the time of Black Hawk Down was I moved and enjoyed an out an out war movie till Lone Survivour came,....




Sam- I feel you have a soft corner for war movies and you tend to rate them with 1.113 extra points. I watched it last month due to some very good reviews. Enjoyed it but didnt find it to be exceptional. Maybe your hometheatre system is extraordinary too.

PS - Forgot to mention the Arabic (?) song from the movie _Only Lovers Left Alive_ was wonderful! Posted it in the song section too.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 24, 2014)

Rush awesome movie really good , a must watch recommended movie............

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> *Lone Survivor*  ..........Just finished the movie and .......Holy S*it ..... Not since the time of Black Hawk Down was I moved and enjoyed an out an out war movie till Lone Survivour came, though the primise is completely different, impact is the same, especially when you know its a True Story, which actually made the entire experience more memorable............Plot is simple based on 2005's Operation Red Wings, a squad of US navy SEALs is dispatched on an assassination mission to eliminate one of Taliban's Leader. Ofcourse things do not go as planned. I must say couple of situations did appear cliched and I believe enough time was not given for the characters to develop properly, it just starts with the mission no, relationship development, no background story nothing..... it just kick right from the word go ....... but once the action starts its Fukcin gruesomely mind blowing ....... at a level equal to Black Hawk Down ...... its tense, brutal and very very realistic ..... specially *with the HT I have now* every single bullet and explosion was felt with full force .. . ......... add to this fine performance and solid direction, this one was a movie not to be missed, specially with a decent HT ...*7/10* for this one


omg that home theater , one that can match with Ambani's


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Not a fan of Firefly?
> 
> Burn this heretic!!!



yes, shoout out all ur diwali rockets at me.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 24, 2014)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] the bird got me too ! F@#k .


----------



## srkmish (Aug 24, 2014)

Godzilla - 6/10. While visuals were nice, i really couldnt enjoy the movie. Too slow paced and Godzilla's screen time is like 10 minutes. Pacific rim was much better than this. Ironically the first 20 mins of the movie with Bryan cranston was the most enjoyable part of the movie.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] the bird got me too ! F@#k .



LOL


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Godzilla (2014)  - 9/10 * , Should have watched in theaters  , Loved it . I liked the slow build up for the finale of the movie . Godzilla was awesome , Sound effects were great (DAT Roar) . Cinematography was good too . Liked the tension in the Halo Jump scene , the background score was good . Slight let-down by acting . Story was average for a monster movie . I liked it better than Pacific Rim (The tone of both movies is completely different though and hence I think they cant be compared). Now have to wait for 4 years for the sequel , Edwards should be making monster movies not some Star Wars spin-off   .  I dont give my views on CGI/VFX nowadays cause all movies' (the blockbusters ) CGI looks completely identical for most part cause they are being done by same studios .

P.S. If you though MoS had destruction , then I have some bad news for you .


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2014)

^ this is why i always say, get urself a premium credit card where they cashback u 25% or more on movie ticket purchases.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 24, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ this is why i always say, get urself a premium credit card where they cashback u 25% or more on movie ticket purchases.



It was not the money which was the problem , it was finding someone to go with . As X-Men DOFP was coming 1 week later , everyone wanted to catch that and everyone was kinda busy on the godzilla release week , So I couldn't go . Theaters are quite far from my place (the nearest one is 7km away) , so cant go alone .


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2014)

^use a pedal bike, then u will be able to go alone, it should take ~20m probably.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 24, 2014)

*Godzilla*(2014)

I don't understand why some people are complaining against this movie & why some people are comparing this to the 1998 version.
This movie is good & so was the 1998 version. This movie is a remake of the original godzilla & godzilla (1998) was just another version of the same character. Like dc & elseworlds comics.

Anyways the movie is good however the final fight sequences could have been better.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw *Xmen-days of future past * is good too however it has some weak CGI effects but if you are not paying much attention then it won't hinder the experience.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 24, 2014)

^^ But sam9s have HET now... he doesn't need theater to watch movies! Do you sammy? :/
(I just came to know today about your HET, and boy was I elated for the room you designed and built. How much it cost in total btw?)


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2014)

Expendables 3 : This one got better chemistry stuff, than just boom boom. Well, those classic action movie stuff like all bullets fly, but none hit other than the heroes are here, and its always a treat to see somany stars getting together on screen, including jetli being hugged to chest by arnie (omg crying ). go see it now o......

7/10


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 25, 2014)

Evil Feed 2013  - 6/10.  Crazy movie with some comedy.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

icebags said:


> Expendables 3 : This one got better chemistry stuff, than just boom boom. Well, those classic action movie stuff like all bullets fly, but none hit other than the heroes are here, and its always a treat to see somany stars getting together on screen, including jetli being hugged to chest by arnie (omg crying ). go see it now o......
> 
> 7/10


Saw it yesterday. It's a bit sentimental than its prequels. There are lot of in-jokes in most of the liners, as with the previous ones like Arnie saying "We should be retired, as we are old" and Li's arrival as a "very short notice". 

I especially liked the part when Ford mentions "Church (Willis) is out of the picture", as Willis demaned 1$ million for 1-day for 4 days - so Stallone replaced Willis with Ford. Overall, its better than Ex-2.

- - - Updated - - -

*My Neighbor Totoro - 10/10*

I always wonder how Japanese make anime movies with an excellent story in simple animations.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2014)

I love sound and I just came to know what I want (if I ever have enough dough)!

*Mardaani 6/10*

The movie breaks the reputation it created in its climax. Such hurried and clueless climax insults the crisp editing and smart approach it made in the first half.
Rani did good. Fighting scenes done  by her are not convincing. Seems a one week older student of martial arts getting into fights because of her confidence boost. Pathetic.
The person playing "Karan Rastogi" was good, full corporate approach to flesh trade.

BUT, a bad remake of "Taken".

They should have put poster of "Liam Neeson" instead of "Heisenberg", at least that could have redeemed this movie a bit.

P.S. Only one song that too as background score. Good!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Sam- I feel you have a soft corner for war movies and you tend to rate them with 1.113 extra points. I watched it last month due to some very good reviews. Enjoyed it but didnt find it to be exceptional. Maybe your hometheatre system is extraordinary too.
> 
> PS - Forgot to mention the Arabic (?) song from the movie _Only Lovers Left Alive_ was wonderful! Posted it in the song section too.



mmmm well you might be true, I love war movies no doubt, but not all are good, *Santey Kubrick's Full Metal Jacket* though critically acclaimed and highly rated, was just ok for me ..... Lone Survivour was not exceptional for me as such, but it was much above avg movie, specially in dearth of war movies lately. As I said Black Hawk Down was the last war movie that I truly enjoyed, which was like in 2001/2002 .... so you see. An exceptional movie experience will definitely cross my 7.5 scale, maybe an 8. 8+ for me is not only exceptional, but bloody mind blowing (in any genre/aspect or subject) .

And trust me yes a good Home Theater does make a LOT, LOT of difference. I dont even read or care people writing a review after watching a movie on their Laptop and then probably criticizing it for the same ...

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> omg that home theater , one that can match with Ambani's


...

Oh Plzz!! though I wonder if I should take this statement as a comment (sarcastic) or a compliment ... 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> ^^ But sam9s have HET now... he doesn't need theater to watch movies! Do you sammy? :/
> (I just came to know today about your HET, and boy was I elated for the room you designed and built. How much it cost in total btw?)



lol ...  ... I still go to theater for outing purpose included ... , but yes many movies I actually enjoyed more in my personal HET (Home Entertainment Theater (for others to know)) ....... Everything inclusive, civil cost, equipment and interiors ... it touched 4L. ... 

SOme more pictures ....

sam9s Home Theater - Civil Construction - PHASE II - Page 16

Scroll to post #160


----------



## srkmish (Aug 25, 2014)

sam9s said:


> And trust me yes a good Home Theater does make a LOT, LOT of difference. I dont even read or care people writing a review after watching a movie on their Laptop and then probably criticizing it for the same ...



I used to think the same dude, but a bad movie is a bad movie irrespective of the home theater experience. Even in theatres, i dozed off while watching Iron man 3, the wolverine, dawn of the planet of the apes. Those were sucky movies and no amount of IMAX experience could compensate for the cliche ridden, unoriginal plots. I am 100% sure i could not have enjoyed Godzilla in theatres with that slow paced, poor acting all around( except Cranston of course, the man is a genius) and absolutely trashy story.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I used to think the same dude, but a bad movie is a bad movie irrespective of the home theater experience. Even in theatres, i dozed off while watching Iron man 3, the wolverine, dawn of the planet of the apes. Those were sucky movies and no amount of IMAX experience could compensate for the cliche ridden, unoriginal plots. I am 100% sure i could not have enjoyed Godzilla in theatres with that slow paced, poor acting all around( except Cranston of course, the man is a genius) and absolutely trashy story.


Take it the other way round ,,,,, a bad movie is a bad movie , but a good movie experience will definitely be ruined on a laoptop/PSP/iphone .... etc .... Depends on what kind of movie you are watching and your preference as well no doubt....... ...... I enjoyed Godzilla (not that it was too good), but ofcoure if I had seen it on a laptop I would have ruined it for me completely .........


----------



## quan chi (Aug 25, 2014)

*The cabin in the woods*
I really don't know where to place this film. Though its a satire but some parts are hard to get.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 25, 2014)

sam9s said:


> Oh Plzz!! though I wonder if I should take this statement as a comment (sarcastic) or a compliment ...



i meant as  a compliment , first time i have seen that kind of setup (makes me curious).............


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Btw *Xmen-days of future past * is good too however it has some weak CGI effects but if you are not paying much attention then it won't hinder the experience.



like which ? I didn't notice any .


----------



## srkmish (Aug 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The cabin in the woods*
> I really don't know where to place this film. Though its a satire but some parts are hard to get.



One of my fav movies of all time. I have watched it 2-3 times at least. Id give it a solid 8. At first, i thought it would be a generic slasher, but the combination of comedy and genuine scares and the 



Spoiler



ridiculous ending


 made it a big winner in my book.

- - - Updated - - -

@ the people discussing lone survivor : Please post movie plots/content in spoiler tags


----------



## icebags (Aug 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> Saw it yesterday. It's a bit sentimental than its prequels. There are lot of in-jokes in most of the liners, as with the previous ones like Arnie saying "We should be retired, as we are old" and Li's arrival as a "very short notice".
> 
> I especially liked the part when Ford mentions "Church (Willis) is out of the picture", as Willis demaned 1$ million for 1-day for 4 days - so Stallone replaced Willis with Ford. Overall, its better than Ex-2.



thought it was better than previous installments.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2014)

srkmish said:


> @ the people discussing lone survivor : Please post movie plots/content in spoiler tags



THere are no spoilers in my review (never are), its based on operation red wings and you get to know that in the first scene of movie, infact the movie title (Lone Survivor) in itself is kind of a spoiler (if you know what I mean)


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> like which ? I didn't notice any .


Because they don't want you to notice... Anyways the scene where the beast re-transforms into hank (Scene when he first meets wolverine) has poor effect. Thats why the scene ends abruptly (complete re-transformation is not shown). Closeup shots of Mystique looks its completely fake same was the case in first class.There are more examples.. like I said if you are not paying attention to it then its fine.
Especially anyone who has played with any 3D animation software or has some minute knowledge on it can spot it clearly.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2014)

Groundhog Day (1993) - IMDb - a great movie or love and comedy. It's movies like this which still reminds me of there's still some people who just need the right lesson to be a good person. 8.5/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2014)

*The Expendables 3  6/10*

This is an action movie. There, that is the plot and that is the spoiler.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 26, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Because they don't want you to notice... Anyways the scene where the beast re-transforms into hank (Scene when he first meets wolverine) has poor effect. Thats why the scene ends abruptly (complete re-transformation is not shown). Closeup shots of Mystique looks its completely fake same was the case in first class.There are more examples.. like I said if you are not paying attention to it then its fine.
> Especially anyone who has played with any 3D animation software or has some minute knowledge on it can spot it clearly.



In theaters it looked awesome each and every scene , Should get nominator for Best Visual Effects . Cause the VFX were done by Weta Digital , MPC , Digital Domain and they are one of the biggest companies in the world in terms of CGI . Anyways , will check out when it comes on blu-ray .


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2014)

mystique shots were make up not cgi


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2014)

yeh I agree First Class cgi was not only not great, it was also inconsistent 

a lot of big budget hollywood movies have bad CGI in bits 
for example, Life of Pi, which was appreciated for it's great cgi, Title sequence, had a 3d elephant worse than the one in Khatta Meetha 
in Guardians of the Galaxy, 



Spoiler



when Groot surrounds everyone else when the Dark Aster is going down


 some of the Groot's rapid growth tendrils are animated pretty badly 
The snakes crawling scene when the animals enter the Ark in Noah, from Aronofsky, a director who refused to do CGI in earlier movies (The Fountain) because it would turn out to be a dated film. The creature CGI in the rest of the movie is awesome. 
Generally, CGI is muuch better in LOTR than The Hobbit 

can think of more examples, but mostly the reason is that a bunch of studios do the cgi, not one, so it is and looks like a patchwork job. Also, bits and pieces of it is contracted, some to Studios in India, and these *contracted bits are not credited 
*


----------



## srkmish (Aug 26, 2014)

I have watched Half of LOTR, the orcs there look so cartoonish compared to Hobbit. The hobbit orcs look really nasty and fearsome.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2014)

****_*this post was placed two posts before but by mistake I deleted it thus reposting*_*****




rajatGod512 said:


> In theaters it looked awesome each and every scene , Should get nominator for Best Visual Effects . Cause the VFX were done by Weta Digital , MPC , Digital Domain and they are one of the biggest companies in the world in terms of CGI . Anyways , will check out when it comes on blu-ray .


It was out on full HD (quality) (unoffcially).I am not sure if its still there. Moreover I don't have the first class disk with me now otherwise I would have given some examples.

Anyways the companies you have enlisted didn't work on the beast. R&H worked on the beast. Thats why I have especially mentioned it since they did a terrific job in the life of pi. Mystique's makeup itself was not that good.
In theaters it will look good because you don't have much time to pay attention to these details & they are made for theater viewing only. Then again if the movie is good its better to overlook them.

Lets not discuss about the other scenes. I think what the makers of the movie wanted to achieve has achieved nothing what I say will ever matter to them.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> *CGI is muuch better in LOTR than The Hobbit *
> 
> can think of more examples, but mostly the reason is that a bunch of studios do the cgi, not one, so it is and looks like a patchwork job. Also, bits and pieces of it is contracted, some to Studios in India, and these *contracted bits are not credited
> *


Completely agree with you I was going to give this example but thought it would go way offtopic. Especially the last scene of the hobbit an unexpected journey (that dragon & bird part) has poor cgi effect. Btw R&H india really did a good work on the tiger (life of pi). 

Btw just for example Rise of the planet of the apes & Ironman series VFX are really good.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2014)

uh orcs in LOTR and Hobbit is complicated, some orcs are CGI, some are make-up
generally, in the making itself, you can see that Peter Jackson put a lot more effort and realism in LOTR by making the stuff more than real, that is they put in details that could not be picked up by the camera. In the Hobbit, the production had become streamlined enough that they put in exactly as much detail as could be seen by the camera, and didn't "waste" any effort on extra work. All of this is in the official making of and production blogs. This shows.

BTW, Prime Focus has worked on Sin City 2, TMNT, GoG.

Although according to me, it did a bad job of 3d conversion in GoG - like 3d in GoG has the opposite of the intended effect, it gives illusion of closeness instead of depth because distant things and close by things are uniformly stereoscopic. there is no way you can watch a Nebula in 3D. Like Nebulae in the background, not the char Nebula.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 26, 2014)

Orcs in LOTR was full prosthetics , make up , just slightly enhanced by CGI , thats why they looked menacing unlike the new Hobbit ones , which look funny .


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Because they don't want you to notice... Anyways the scene where the beast re-transforms into hank (Scene when he first meets wolverine) has poor effect. Thats why the scene ends abruptly (complete re-transformation is not shown). Closeup shots of Mystique looks its completely fake same was the case in first class.There are more examples.. like I said if you are not paying attention to it then its fine.
> Especially anyone who has played with any 3D animation software or has some minute knowledge on it can spot it clearly.


In 1973, CGI is not well developed.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2014)

^lulz k


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2014)

*Adventureland 5/10*

The low rating is not because of bad movie but because the movie made me angry.

Its a reasonably well made movie but it has no soul. Offers nothing new. An over used plot told from a overused point of view. Add slow pace on top of that. Waste of time.
What pains me more is few good actors (not counting Kirsten Stewart) can be seen really trying hard and taking this movie very seriously than they should.

Check it out if you want.


*Mickey Virus 3.5/10*

This is a study material for future film-makers on what happens when a misguided scriptwriter writes a screenplay on a misunderstood tribe....'hackers'!
:sigh: first half is passable with lot of distractions (like bathroom break, popcorn break, doodhwala break, paperwala break etc.) but post intermission it goes downhill.

Only actor who stands tall in this mess is "Varun Badola" acting as "Inspector Bhalla". If you watch this movie, watch only for him. Really impressed by his acting.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 27, 2014)

Training Day--7.5/10, Denzel... Immaculate again

8 Mile--8/10, God of Gods.. Eminem FTW

- - - Updated - - -



> *Mickey Virus 3.5/10*



My Condolences, why do you do this to yourself ? :'(


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 28, 2014)

Watched Expendables 3 yesterday. It delivers what it is supposed to deliver. 8/10 overall. 11/10 for the action and -3/10 for the story. Its the same. Revenge revenge revenge.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Watched Expendables 3 yesterday.



Where ?


----------



## Neo (Aug 28, 2014)

Gangs of Wassayepur 9/10. One of the best movies. Must must watch


----------



## quan chi (Aug 28, 2014)

Flash said:


> In 1973, CGI is not well developed.


I think you are right.

Anyways *Apollo 13*

Another good movie. I was searching something similar to gravity for a long time.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 28, 2014)

Neo said:


> Gangs of Wassayepur 9/10. One of the best movies. Must must watch


Lol, it's the best Hindi movie, ever made.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 28, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Where ?



dont understand what you mean :O
watched it by bunking school tho.



ithehappy said:


> Lol, it's the best Hindi movie, ever made.



then you havent watched hindi movies.


----------



## Neo (Aug 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> then you havent watched hindi movies.



okay tell me one. Dont give me 3 idiots or Gunda

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> Lol, it's the best Hindi movie, ever made.


you're cool


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> then you havent watched hindi movies.


Other than the very few good or great ones, I am extremely proud about that.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 29, 2014)

*The fault in our stars* - Hadn't read the book. Found the movie depressing beautiful, though a bit Twilightish but was like watching a Korean movie. But still, *Falling Overnight* will always score over it for me.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

Peggy Sue Got Married (1986) - IMDb - An Underrated movie of love and fantasy. Deserves 7.5/10.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2014)

*Captain America: The Winter Soldier*

Expectations were low as I didn't really like the Avengers that much, but this one was solid, no nonsense movie. Really enjoyed it.

8/10


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2014)

topgear said:


> Peggy Sue Got Married (1986) - IMDb - An Underrated movie of love and fantasy. Deserves 7.5/10.


Yeah, the movie came about the time of Back To The Future, and probably got overshadowed by its success. 
But the movie is nice.


----------



## Neo (Aug 29, 2014)

^dude not everything is about back to the future. Such a fanboi


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2014)

Neo said:


> ^dude not everything is about back to the future. Such a fanboi



I agree. I maybe a fanboi, but Peggy Sue did fail to become blockbuster, since it lacked the appeal which BTTF which had released before. Read this nice article, and scroll to the bottom where Peggy Sue is described in comparison to BTTF: 
A quarter of a century for Back to the Future | Film | The Guardian

Had Peggy Sue released before BTTF, it might have got more attention.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 29, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Other than the very few good or great ones, I am extremely proud about that.



Example,A Wednesday


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Example,A Wednesday


Yes mate, A Wednesday is awesome, but I was talking about the _very best_ of Hindi cinema.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2014)

Neo said:


> okay tell me one. Dont give me 3 idiots or Gunda



Life in a metro, Udaan, [strike]Hinglish[/strike]English Vinglish(good enough), Rang de basanti, lagaan, swadesh, a wednesday, barfi, dhobi ghat(ok enough), taare zammem par, lunchbox. Cant think of more, but im pretty sure there are more. a good hindi movie is made every year after all those non sensical movies.

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> Yes mate, A Wednesday is awesome, but I was talking about the _very best_ of Hindi cinema.



it is one of the very best of bollywood. Why?  because bollywood has very few good movies.

- - - Updated - - -

oh and did i mention Anand? Anand can never be excluded from the very best of bollywood


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Life in a metro, Udaan, Hinglish Vinglish(good enough), Rand de basanti, lagaan, swadesh, a wednesday, barfi, dhobi ghat(ok enough), taare zammem par, lunchbox. Cant think of more, but im pretty sure there are more. a good hindi movie is made every year after all those non sensical movies.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I don't really think I need to give reasons here, especially if you have to ask.

It's great for me that out of all those movies you mentioned I've seen almost all of them, except Hinglish Vinglish (never even heard of it!) & Dhobi Ghat (heard), they all are great and Bollywood's pride undoubtedly, but they are not even in the same league with GoW.
You might like Rang De Basanti more over GoW, and I respect that, but what I said was my opinion, and I don't know if you have the material to respect other's opinion. To be quite honest it's a TDF™ to quote and cross people without any reasons, I mean of some people at least.

PS : Further giving attention to them, I am withdrawing my comment, where I said 'the all are great', exclude Life in a Metro, found it absolutely average. Also I know I will face lot of critics here, but I think TZP is hyped, Aamir is possibly the only Khan I respect ( damn Nassiruddin is there too, as well as Irfan  ), but still, I'm not really an emotional person, also it's disappointing to see a movie had to be made for stupid parents.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't really think I need to give reasons here, especially if you have to ask.
> 
> It's great for me that out of all those movies you mentioned I've seen almost all of them, except Hinglish Vinglish (never even heard of it!) & Dhobi Ghat (heard), they all are great and Bollywood's pride undoubtedly, but they are not even in the same league with GoW.
> You might like Rang De Basanti more over GoW, and I respect that, but what I said was my opinion, and I don't know if you have the material to respect other's opinion. To be quite honest it's a TDF™ to quote and cross people without any reasons, I mean of some people at least.
> ...



well i was never talking about the same as GoW. It was just the best of bollywood. Everyone has their opinions so yeah, there's no point in arguing. And btw it was english vinglish, not hinglish vinglish  

PS-i can respect any khan except salman khan


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> PS-i can respect any khan except salman khan


Just for fun, including Saif?


----------



## kaz (Aug 29, 2014)

The best Khan 


Spoiler



*1.bp.blogspot.com/-aEOtsuz9ytM/UIdh5-qQlZI/AAAAAAAADFg/EIJNQNkBy-Y/s1600/raz2.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2014)

kaz said:


> The best Khan
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, laugh, I laugh too, but he is much more admirable than Bai or the Lays man or you know other premium Khans


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 29, 2014)

IMO, Rang De Basanti is an unoriginal and overpraised crap.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 29, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> IMO, Rang De Basanti is an unoriginal and overpraised crap.



Even if what you say is correct, you can't ignore the fact that it have the best execution with legendary music of A.R. Rehman.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> IMO, Rang De Basanti is an unoriginal and overpraised crap.


There are bigger gems than the one you mentioned. 
So you are also one of those hindi movies basher.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> The best Khan
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





ithehappy said:


> Yeah, laugh, I laugh too, but he is much more admirable than Bai or the Lays man or you know other premium Khans



You guys are really vexed up with the Khans that you end up liking anything which is remotely bearable.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> dont understand what you mean :O
> watched it by bunking school tho.
> 
> .



Okay


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Just for fun, including Saif?



if its betweem salman and saif, then saif wins 



Inceptionist said:


> IMO, Rang De Basanti is an unoriginal and overpraised crap.



*media.tumblr.com/fccdf6d648019628dff0a6780b90c8f3/tumblr_inline_n5j7tdu9F41qgws3s.gif

i cri al teh tiem ;_; ;-; that went right through my feels.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 29, 2014)

Godzilla (2014) - 7/10.


----------



## kaz (Aug 29, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Godzilla (2014) - 7/10.



What a waste of 3D it was


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2014)

*Airplane*
Nice lite comedy.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yeah, the movie came about the time of Back To The Future, and probably got overshadowed by its success.
> But the movie is nice.





Neo said:


> ^dude not everything is about back to the future. Such a fanboi





Vyom said:


> I agree. I maybe a fanboi, but Peggy Sue did fail to become blockbuster, since it lacked the appeal which BTTF which had released before. Read this nice article, and scroll to the bottom where Peggy Sue is described in comparison to BTTF:
> A quarter of a century for Back to the Future | Film | The Guardian
> 
> Had Peggy Sue released before BTTF, it might have got more attention.



I completely agree with the article of the theguardian and peggy sue got married is better than BTTF.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2014)

ooh have to go watch Peggy Sue got Married. 

I like Bollywood films from 60s and 70s, and think they were all much better than even the best ones to come out more recently.   
it's not some kind of nostalgia, they were just realistic and good, and because the demands of the audience were sensible, they had no "crowd pleasing" rubbish
ones I liked in recent years were Being Cyrus (the director has lost it after that film) and Special 26


----------



## srkmish (Aug 30, 2014)

Undoubtedly, movies from 50s - 70s were the best in indian cinema. Even the side actors were immensely talented and nowadays the main actors are severely untalented ( Imran khan etc) . I actually do not understand the motivations of today's directors. The directors from golden era made such entertaining, heartfelt movies and nowadays directors just throw in big stars, exaggerated slapstick scenes, item song and hope that somehow this mess earns more than 100 crores so they can have a celebratory party for the same.

On second thoughts, the best hollywood movies also came in decades of 70s - 90s. What fun movies were Ferries bueller, license to drive, home alone. They havent made a single fun movie like that in this decade.


----------



## Neo (Aug 30, 2014)

Sweet. Baby. Jesus. Gangs of Wasseypur 2. MINDBLOWING acting and directing, just too good. You could say Anurag Kashyap is the Indian Tarantino. Love, ambition, revenge, hatred, crime this movie have everything. Best of bollywood folks! I'd like to think of it as in the same league as Godfather, but that has a league of its own tho. 

"teri keh k luga"


----------



## kaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Even Wasseypur 3 is coming 

The real gang will help to make many more sequels


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 30, 2014)

Neighbors 6/10

Many funny moments, mostly slapstick comedy but forgettable as a movie.


----------



## Neo (Aug 30, 2014)

kaz said:


> Even Wasseypur 3 is coming
> 
> The real gang will help to make many more sequels


as long as they dont ruin it..


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 30, 2014)

*WARNING!*

I have been hiding this for many days but I think now it is the time to disclose it. I am suffering from a disease I think.
PLEASE DON'T watch the movie called KICK. After seeing that movie I saw tees maar khan 10 times (I am not joking), humshakals 2 times, Singham also ten times. No doubt singham is a good film but now I feel it is one of the best masala films in a decade.
Moreover now I easily laugh at the stupidest joke they crack in these movies. 
I try to avoid foreign films too.

Help me.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 30, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> *WARNING!*
> 
> I have been hiding this for many days but I think now it is the time to disclose it. I am suffering from a disease I think.
> PLEASE DON'T watch the movie called KICK. After seeing that movie I saw tees maar khan 10 times (I am not joking), humshakals 2 times, Singham also ten times. No doubt singham is a good film but now I feel it is one of the best masala films in a decade.
> ...



You need to watch good movies now. Try watching The prestige and Prisoners and see if it helps.


Also How is Gunday #1 in Bottom 100 IMDb?


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> There are bigger gems than the one you mentioned.
> So you are also one of those hindi movies basher.



There are. But the post was regarding aditya's post. So I mentioned Rang De Basanti. Dhobi Ghat is also a forgettable borefest and Barfi was quite frankly, underwhelming and borrows liberally from Chaplin under the guise of 'tribute' which annoyed the crap out of me. Those moments took me out of film along with the songs.

I bash bad movies. Language doesn't matter.



Vyom said:


> Even if what you say is correct, you can't ignore the fact that it have the best execution with legendary music of A.R. Rehman.



Yes, I agree. But that doesn't make up for the confused script which is result of patchwork of scripts of other movies.



adityak469 said:


> *media.tumblr.com/fccdf6d648019628dff0a6780b90c8f3/tumblr_inline_n5j7tdu9F41qgws3s.gif
> 
> i cri al teh tiem ;_; ;-; that went right through my feels.



im sry but i hates teh flim.



Neo said:


> Sweet. Baby. Jesus. Gangs of Wasseypur 2. MINDBLOWING Acting and directing, just too good. You could say Manoj Pandey is the Indian Tarantino. Love, ambition, revenge, hatred, crime this movie have everything. Best of bollywood folks! I'd like to think of it as in the same league as Godfather, but that has a league of its own tho.
> 
> "teri keh k luga"



I agree. Except for the Bollywood part. 'Gangs... ' is not a Bollywood film. For me, it is a Hindi film. 

Manoj Pandey? You mean Anurag Kashyap, right?


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ooh have to go watch Peggy Sue got Married.
> 
> *I like Bollywood films from 60s and 70s*, and think they were all much better than even the best ones to come out more recently.
> it's not some kind of nostalgia, they were just realistic and good, and because the demands of the audience were sensible, they had no "crowd pleasing" rubbish
> ones I liked in recent years were Being Cyrus (the director has lost it after that film) and Special 26





srkmish said:


> Undoubtedly, movies from 50s - 70s were the best in indian cinema. Even the side actors were immensely talented and nowadays the main actors are severely untalented ( Imran khan etc) . I actually do not understand the motivations of today's directors. The directors from golden era made such entertaining, heartfelt movies and nowadays directors just throw in big stars, exaggerated slapstick scenes, item song and hope that somehow this mess earns more than 100 crores so they can have a celebratory party for the same.
> 
> On second thoughts, *the best hollywood movies also came in decades of 70s - 90s*. What fun movies were Ferries bueller, license to drive, home alone. They havent made a single fun movie like that in this decade.



agree with you guys and these are may be the reasons why I stopped watching bollywood [ with little exception ] movies. They just give me headache.


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 30, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> You need to watch good movies now. Try watching The prestige and Prisoners and see if it helps.
> Also How is Gunday #1 in Bottom 100 IMDb?


I have seen prestige many times Now I am NOT at all interested in seeing it again. I am not trolling guys the movie kick is a disgrace to the cinema its worst than all other salman movies & even gunday.

Its so stupid that I really wonder if people are so  that this movie did around 250 crores business.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2014)

^


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 30, 2014)

There is a guy called ZodFrey in IMDB boards , he is just like 10 numberi , they both give me lulz ...


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2014)

*Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events*
Well honestly I like Jim Carrey thats one of the reasons why I saw this movie.Anyways overall the movie is good but the climax felt a bit incomplete. Its another one of those movies where the theme is dark & gritty.I think The mist would be another example. After the movie ends it will make you sad. (I haven't read the books therefore I don't know how its compared to them)


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events*
> Well honestly I like Jim Carrey thats one of the reasons why I saw this movie.Anyways overall the movie is good but the climax felt a bit incomplete. Its another one of those movies where the theme is dark & gritty.I think The mist would be another example. After the movie ends it will make you sad. (I haven't read the books therefore I don't know how its compared to them)



Movie was 'meant' to be sad. The movie tells you in the beginning only that the story was not supposed to a fairy tale. I have watched this movie many times. And it just feels fresh everytime. The actors does a fine job, with an exception of Jim Carrey. He's exceptional as always. Even the kid (Bite me) is good.
There is this feel to the movie, which seems as if we are reading a book, due to narration.
The end just is heart touching. Everything about the movie is good.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]N5BVS7bHaZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## srkmish (Aug 31, 2014)

Inbetweeners 2 - Not as good as the first, but some parts are still hilarious.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 3, 2014)

*Edge of tomorrow*
Entertaining but with a faulty or rather a logic less stroyline.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 3, 2014)

*Godzilla (2014)*

It's a decent enough movie, and if really needed to be compared then at least I found it much better than the older one, however slight propaganda is involved, well...

6.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 3, 2014)

*Godzilla (2014)*
I felt the movie was strictly ok. I was expecting more of the Godzilla. Too much of the other creature which was kind of crap.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Movie was 'meant' to be sad. The movie tells you in the beginning only that the story was not supposed to a fairy tale. I have watched this movie many times. And it just feels fresh everytime. The actors does a fine job, with an exception of Jim Carrey. He's exceptional as always. Even the kid (Bite me) is good.
> There is this feel to the movie, which seems as if we are reading a book, due to narration.
> The end just is heart touching. Everything about the movie is good.



The music gave me goosebumps & I would listen to it again & again. Wonderful movie.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 4, 2014)

Indian cinema had its Golden times during 40s, 50s, 60s and partially in 70s, after that it declined badly, the worse time was in 90s, and then now.

Actors during earlier era were not much exposed to western style or were not into masala movie making, for them it was new thing, so they acted naturally hence they were able to give excellent performance, also they were very much Indian from their education, background and behavior.

You have just have to watch movies like Kitaab (1977), Koshish, Dastak, Guide, etc to know that India had very talented filmmaker and actors, but as times passes things starts getting worse, so as the indian started getting exposed to western music, movies, and culture, (that started in late 70s) it showed in our society 


[YOUTUBE]t6iLjbkxBZo[/YOUTUBE]

just have a loook at the above video, and just listen the last line at the end by the boy "sorrry masterji, center of gravity miss ho gaya tha" 

you will forget "Tare Zameen Par"

Watch this wonderfull scene

[YOUTUBE]eiAbZeVWP6E[/YOUTUBE]

it was the best time


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2014)

^^ You just have to insert the end part of youtube to embed youtube videos OR complete YT URL inside Video tags:


```
[Youtube]t6iLjbkxBZo[/youtube]
```

or 


```
[ video]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6iLjbkxBZo[/video]
```


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 5, 2014)

i tried but it does not work, so i pasted link directly, any it should serve the purpose


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2014)

*Captain America : The Winter Soldier 8/10*

Now that is good superhero thriller. I was worried as I had to suffer the first part in cinema theater. Seems I should have gone this time.

Nice mix of drama, action and good thriller elements.


Spoiler



I have a question though...well two questions.
1>They have just received the Pen drive and neither Fury nor Black Widow can hack it. Why not go to Tony Stark?
2>Conclusion scene after climax action. One woman is seen training in firing squad and then gets placed in Stark Industries. Who's she? Why was she shown to us?


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i tried but it does not work, so i pasted link directly, any it should serve the purpose


It works actually if you do the proper way.

Most people do [ youtube ] * FULL LINK [ /youtube ] which is wrong and doesn't work.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 6, 2014)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]


Spoiler



1. Because it's a cap movie.
2. The woman seen training is none other than Sharon Carter-Peggy Carter's niece and possibly Cap's future love interest in the movies. The woman who got placed in Stark Industries is former shield agent Maria Hill.


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Captain America : The Winter Soldier 8/10*
> 
> Now that is good superhero thriller. I was worried as I had to suffer the first part in cinema theater. Seems I should have gone this time.
> 
> ...



@rhitwick 


Spoiler



1. Because Fury warned Steve not to trust anyone. Maybe because S.H.E.I.L.D. was compromised and Steve don't want to endanger others.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 6, 2014)

*A Million ways to die in the west - 7/10*

It's okay okay, something different than the common sex comedies

*Mary Kom - 8/10*


----------



## quan chi (Sep 6, 2014)

*Wrath of the titans*
Don't think too much you may enjoy the movie. Its not that bad as they say.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2014)

Watched La vita è bella (1997) (Life is Beautiful) just now. It was an epic Italian Tragicomedy movie I saw in a long time.
To those who intend to watch it, just watch it without reading even the description.


----------



## 10 numberi (Sep 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Indian cinema had its Golden times during 40s, 50s, 60s and partially in 70s, after that it declined badly, the worse time was in 90s, and then now.
> 
> Actors during earlier era were not much exposed to western style or were not into masala movie making, for them it was new thing, so they acted naturally hence they were able to give excellent performance, also they were very much Indian from their education, background and behavior.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right & I think we all know that thats why here when some one says bollywood I think he means current bollywood movies. Not those old classics.

"Tare zameen par" is less about child psychology & more on parent psychology. Kitaab is some what reverse of it. Anyways both are different & are good in their own places.

These khans also did some good movies during their earlier days. However the scenario is now different. Most people don't want to touch their brains. They want to touch their "center of gravity". These filmwalas knew that from the earlier days but due to strict restriction from the censor board they couldn't do much. But after doing lot of research they found a loop hole the name is "item song". put a popular hero & a itemsong wali heroine tease the center of gravity & money will flow in.

If the censor board of india becomes more lenient. I am sure this mahesh bhatt will be the first one to jump into porn making business.

Lunch box is just an average movie. It gained too much popularity because "in regione caecorum rex est luscus". which means "in the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king".

Anyways hollywood was better during the 90s. It was even good in the 2000. There were so many good movies. But now every now & then
marvel releases some crap having same old **** boring special effects. Well not much complaints here at least the children have something to watch.  Even avatar is a stupid movie if we compare it to cameron's past projects.

I would say we cannot blame these filmmakers too. They make these garbage because the public is buying this garbage. Thus they also have to do business. If they make a good movie & if people don't see it then it will be a loss for the producers. It is just stupid to think those people who are investing so much & those who are in the industry for many years don't know what they are doing. If you have to blame anybody blame the public.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 7, 2014)

^^Couldn't have put it better myself. I agree with you completely man. But all marvel movies are not crap. I think GotG, Cap2 and IM1 were quite good (I'm not a kid ). All others were crap, I agree.


----------



## 10 numberi (Sep 7, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> ^^Couldn't have put it better myself. I agree with you completely man. But all marvel movies are not crap. I think GotG, Cap2 and IM1 were quite good (I'm not a kid ). All others were crap, I agree.



That was just an example. However many of their films are. I liked captain america the first avenger too where as many didn't I don't know why? Then those same guys says winter soldier is better. I have seen both in theaters & I can say both looks almost the same to me. Even some of my friends found the winter soldier to be an average flick & I totally respect their views too as there are certain scenes in the movie which are down right boring.

Anurag kashyap made "no smoking" in 2007 & people bashed him. Honestly I liked no smoking Not because it was a good movie but because it was a good experimental movie. His main fault there was he made the subject too complex to understand. After reading his explanation about the movie I came to know certain things which I couldn't decipher when i saw it first. However they were very complex to understand even for a good movie viewer.

Gangs of wasseypur is no doubt a good movie but it is also not completely original. Somewhere down the line I think "The godfather" fans can draw some similarities between them. Anyways who cares when the movie is good.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2014)

Watched *Hunger Games* just now. It was a long movie, but didn't feel like it. It was worth watching. Despite the fact that is was Sci Fi, the sci fi element was not over done. Futuristic environment looked believable, where reality shows goes as far as putting the lives of real people at stake for mere entertainment.

Eager to watch Hunger Games: Catching Fire (Part 2) next week.


----------



## icebags (Sep 7, 2014)

so nobody saw "*If I stay*" this week ?

or mutant turtles ?


----------



## srkmish (Sep 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Watched *Hunger Games* just now. It was a long movie, but didn't feel like it. It was worth watching. Despite the fact that is was Sci Fi, the sci fi element was not over done. Futuristic environment looked believable, where reality shows goes as far as putting the lives of real people at stake for mere entertainment.
> 
> Eager to watch Hunger Games: Catching Fire (Part 2) next week.



I hold the complete opposite opinion. IMO nothing about Hunger games was believable. Come on!, in future districts organize competitions to make children fight to their deaths and people dress like Lady Gaga's rejects???  ( as per Honest Trailers). At best, i was amused by this movie like watching a cartoon.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 7, 2014)

Actually now that I think of it, Cap1 wasn't bad. I actually kinda liked it, especially for the WW2 era setting but for a superhero flick it's action sequences were lame. Marvel got it right in the 2nd installment. May be that's why I liked it more. Here's how I'd rate the marvel movies: [GotG/Cap2 >> IM1] Good >> [Cap1 >> TIH/Thor] Average >> [The Avengers >> IM3/Thor2 >> IM2] Crap. 

I like Kashyap's movies. Eagerly waiting for Bombay Velvet.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I hold the complete opposite opinion. IMO nothing about Hunger games was believable. Come on!, in future districts organize competitions to make children fight to their deaths and people dress like Lady Gaga's rejects???  ( as per Honest Trailers). At best, i was amused by this movie like watching a cartoon.



Well, I actually meant the premise of playing with human life for Rich's entertainment part. Similar premise was that in "Gamer". 
This is just an extension to the world like shown in "Elysium", where Earth was only a planet of those who couldn't afford living on a man made planet/spaceship.
And it's all seems too real in future.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Friends of  Hercules (3d)* --* 5/10*



Spoiler



@Brett Ratner if you really had expected that sensationalizing an unknown, banal truth about Hercules would bring enormous crowd into the halls, you would best leave the direction to Snyder or Nolan



*Chef --8/10* One should not watch this movie in half-stomach.

*7500 --6.8/10*  Not so Scary. Ending flick was impeccable though.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> If you have to blame anybody blame the public.



Bingo.

Marvel seems to have done tons of good with Guardians of the Galaxy

Playing Groot helped Vin Diesel grieve Paul Walker's death
Vin Diesel reveals how his Guardians Of The Galaxy role helped him deal with grief over the loss of Fast & Furious co-star Paul Walker | Mail Online

Howard the Duck's legal mess between Lucasfilm, Disney and Marvel got sorted
How Howard the Duck crashed Guardians of the Galaxy's opening weekend - Vox

The lawyers went out of their way to have a special screening in the hospital for an ailing Rocket Racoon's creator 
Marvel Screened Guardians of the Galaxy for the Co-Creator of Rocket

And they discovered Dave Bautista, who turned out to be an awesome actor. Dancing Groot mid-credits scene, he did so much with just his eyes! Really liked the movie, now I'm liking it even more


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Bingo.
> 
> *And they discovered Dave Bautista, who turned out to be an awesome actor*. Dancing Groot mid-credits scene, he did so much with just his eyes! Really liked the movie, now I'm liking it even more



He's not used in this movie properly, he is a friggin beast, and i liked him in the days of good ol' RAW, it was painful to see him got beat up a number of times by some ink-face punk. He could have shown delivering a few punches to that b***h at least.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2014)

*TMNT - 7.5/10* for gr8 CGI effects and fight scenes, good comedy, Megan Fox looks little old but good   and for the fast pace.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> He's not used in this movie properly, he is a friggin beast, and i liked him in the days of good ol' RAW, it was painful to see him got beat up a number of times by some ink-face punk. He could have shown delivering a few punches to that b***h at least.



Drax the Destroyer was born to stop/kill Thanos, as usual they nerf'd him in the movie. -_-


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2014)

Why is it out of 'Sticky'??? Come on!!!. Do I have to start the fight again?
How many times do I have to justify to the higher powers that there is no harm in keeping this as a sticky and this deserves to be a sticky.

Please bring back its old glory.


*Oculus 8/10*

Ah, best horror movie of this year. No gore, no sudden ghost appearance just pure-authentic-old fashioned environment horror movie.
Must watch for all horror fans.

b/w, its already half past 2014 but very few horror recommendations here. Aren't there good horror movies this year?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Actually now that I think of it, Cap1 wasn't bad. I actually kinda liked it, especially for the WW2 era setting but for a superhero flick it's action sequences were lame. Marvel got it right in the 2nd installment. May be that's why I liked it more. Here's how I'd rate the marvel movies: [GotG/Cap2 >> IM1] Good >> [Cap1 >> TIH/Thor] Average >> [*The Avengers *>> IM3/Thor2 >> IM2] Crap.



*cs10630.vk.me/u169357879/a_0a81e2a7.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2014)

Watched back to the future again  what a classic.
A million ways to die in the west does have a cameo of the doctor from Back to the future 
Wish BTTF 4th part comes


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Watched back to the future again  what a classic.
> A million ways to die in the west does have a cameo of the doctor from Back to the future
> *Wish BTTF 4th part comes*



NOOOOooo! You can't spoil the Best Trilogy with a sequel!


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> *cs10630.vk.me/u169357879/a_0a81e2a7.jpg



Yeah, I didn't like The Avengers. Here's why:



Spoiler



*Generic plot* - Guy wants to conquer and rule the earth with the help of an alien army and a group of super-powered earthlings assemble 
to stop him.

*Underwhelming bad guys* - The mighty Chitauri army which basically consists of generic pale-faced gray aliens who get easily taken down by the 

likes of Barton and Widow i.e. they don't even have sufficient armor to protect themselves from arrows and low-caliber bullets. Even worse, they 

prefer to engage in close-combat instead of using their laser-guns (with exceptionally low rate of fire) and then again they get taken down by a 

woman half their size and a guy who got his a$$ kicked by the same woman earlier in the movie. Then we have the chitauri air force which 

consists of hoverboards equipped with the same generic laser-guns. Only the leviathans were somewhat of a challenge for the avengers.

*Badly choreographed action sequences* - This point is difficult to explain so I'd just say that personally I'm not a fan of the fight choreography 

in the movie (especially during the climactic battle).

*Cheesy costumes* - They totally messed up Cap's and Hawkeye's costumes (especially Cap's) IMO. Cap basically looked like a rag doll.

*Bad logic* - So shield decides to nuke Manhattan with all the people in it just because they think that the alien army can't be stopped. That 

pathetic excuse of an alien army could've easily been taken care of by the regular US army and air force and then they also had a demigod, a 

couple of master assassin's, a super soldier, a hulk and a genius billionaire playboy philanthropist to aid them.



I really hope that the second one is better because if it's not then I'd like to see Joss Whedon quit and James Gunn direct Avengers 3 instead.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Evil Dead (1981) -9/10,
Saving Private Ryan (1998) -9/10
The Longest Day (1962) -8/10*


----------



## icebags (Sep 9, 2014)

donno what was the fuss about Peggy Sue, BTTF is miles ahead anyday, anytime. the adventure, humor, plot, story, experience, everything was much better.

p.s. did anyone have a feeling, some elderly people are sitting in a high school class ? 



abhidev said:


> *TMNT - 7.5/10* for gr8 CGI effects and fight scenes, good comedy, Megan Fox looks little old but good   and for the fast pace.



atlast, someone saw tmnt.  congos.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah , i also thought avengers was nothing special. When you assemble a team of superheroes the only plot you can conjure up is - The world is going to be destroyed and u need to assemble them to save it. Very generic. CA2 , on the other hand, felt very fresh to me and kept surprising at one turn after another. Definitely the better movie. I would rate

CA2>Thor>Iron man> Avengers>CA1>Im 2/im3/Thor2 . Cudnt get to watch GOTG in theatres though


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 9, 2014)

Watched *X-Men: Days of Future Past* yesterday.

Didn't really like it that much. The only worthy performance was of Fassbender's and Jacman's IMHO, others were pretty dull. Still 7/10


----------



## quan chi (Sep 10, 2014)

*Oculus*
If you liked the shining then you may like this one. Infact this movie looks like it was inspired from the shining.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Oculus*
> If you liked the shining then you may like this one. Infact this movie looks like it was inspired from the shining.



Yeah, imagine "Shining"  from the perspective of the little kid!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 10, 2014)

Saw the extended version for Terminator 2 : Judgement Day, Glad that the did not include most of those scenes in the final version, Terminator trying to smile scene was terrible.   
But they should have included the T1000 malfunctioning scene, Often I used to wonder why the T1000 got easily damaged by the last grenade when it was not affected by anything all the time before.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 10, 2014)

The legend of hercules-7/10

Raja Natwarlal-7/10 pretty good and entertaining
Mardani-6/10 one time watch
Singham 2-5.5/10 worse than 1st one
Non stop(hollywood)-7/10 good suspense thriller on plane hijacking


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 10, 2014)

Primer 9/10 -- Very confusing but worth watching


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2014)

no one watched Sin City 2?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> no one watched Sin City 2?



All the movies that are out now.. are all in 3D. For some reason, I don't watch movies in 3D. So couldn't watch any movies now! 
Guardians of the Galaxy, Sin City 2, Storm, Step Up All ... fooking 3D.. 

This is the saddest period of my movie watching career. :'(


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> no one watched Sin City 2?



Looking at its box office numbers , I guess not a whole lot of people watched it .   

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Yeah , i also thought avengers was nothing special. When you assemble a team of superheroes the only plot you can conjure up is -* The world is going to be destroyed and u need to assemble them to save it.* Very generic. CA2 , on the other hand, felt very fresh to me and kept surprising at one turn after another. Definitely the better movie. I would rate
> 
> CA2>Thor>Iron man> Avengers>CA1>Im 2/im3/Thor2 . Cudnt get to watch GOTG in theatres though




I like CA2 as much as the next guy but Avengers was something special , a culmination of years of planning , and there could have been a 1000 ways that it would have been bad but it wasn't ,  it was great , perfect fun .

For me its Avengers > Iron Man > CA2 > GOTG >Thor> CA1 >Thor TDW > TIH > IM3 > IM2 .

The Bold part screams Guardians of the Galaxy .


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2014)

Ninja Turtles was a decent watch. Used to enjoy the animated version on Star Plus when I was in school


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2014)

Smokey and the Bandit (1977) - IMDb - it's all about speed. If you like high speed pursuit and evading, can feel the adrenaline rushing then this is the movie for you. Also it has some nice sound track  7/10.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> no one watched Sin City 2?



Done. Not sure how to rate.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 11, 2014)

*Close encounters of the third kind*
Since this thread has been renamed thats why I am putting it here.I wish I could have put it in the must not thread. However forgetting speilberg & his stupid complex with indians I think its a good one time watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 11, 2014)

*Cap'n Murka 2* - 8/10


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Close encounters of the third kind*
> Since this thread has been renamed thats why I am putting it here.I wish I could have put it in the must not thread. However forgetting* speilberg & his stupid complex with indians* I think its a good one time watch.



What exactly do you mean by "Speilberg's stupid complex with Indians?"?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 12, 2014)

^^Sorry no offense.Please do some research yourself. Somethings cannot be explained in few sentences & I don't want to discuss it again moreover this thread is not appropriate for that.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2014)

Four Christmases (2008) - IMDb - a nice movie on the morals and value of the family. 6.5/10.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 13, 2014)

*Trolljegeren (Trollhunter)*
Nice movie from the found footage genre. Its not scary but best viewed at night after 9pm.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Trolljegeren (Trollhunter)*
> Nice movie from the found footage genre. Its not scary but best viewed at night after 9pm.



Pretty good movie indeed.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2014)

quan chi said:


> ^^Sorry no offense.Please do some research yourself. Somethings cannot be explained in few sentences & I don't want to discuss it again moreover this thread is not appropriate for that.



I did googl, but didn't find any useful article than, "Indiana Jones" movie. Lol. Anyway, forget it. This thread is not meant for such discussion perhaps.

Anyway, so I watched these movies today:

*Mary Com:* Was interesting to watch Priyanka Chopra to take on a yet different role. I think she justified her. Of course they couldn't have taken out the glamor for obvious reasons (read attracting Bollywood fans). The character development was there and the transformation of Mary Com was visible. A lot happened in first half and although it happened fast, I think it was just at the right pace. Second half was a bit predictable and dare I say cliche. Although The flashback mode of the film felt unnecessary and poorly executed. I like Manipur. Had a couple of good friends in my college from there. And I respect the people from Eastern part of our country. So the magic of Manipur which was present in the film, the landscape, the dialect, even the Manipuri dance at one instance, all made me enjoy the movie even more.

All being said, there's so much you can show about a personality who is still in her Prime, and I feel a lot of feathers is to be added in the cap of success of Mary Com. I would wish for a remake of the film on Mary Com after say a couple of decade, when full story can be unfolded in all its glory.

One thing is for sure. The ending where National Anthem was played and viewers were said to stand to pay respect to the anthem, made me chuckle. Not on the way movie requested explicitly to do that, but the way people followed it. The guy on my front seat was very reluctant to stand, but he eventually had to along with the crowd who although lazily but did stood up. Nice way to get out the Patriotism from today's generation. 


*Hunger Games 2:* I liked the first part of the Hunger Games. It was a good execution of a concept that embraces our "entertainment appetite" from reality shows like Big Boss/Brother. So I had a high expectation from 2nd part. Someone on this forum said he hated the movie. I agree on his comment a bit, but also give kudos for Hollywood for a good try. 
Hunger Games 2 failed to spark the fire which was present in the previous part as with almost every sequel that is made in recent times. But something tells me it all was due to the ending. Without ruining it for those who haven't watched "Hunger Games", I would just like to say that the end was not a proper ending. The 2nd part just laid the foundation for the 3rd which I would wait for now impatiently.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> *Hunger Games 2:* I liked the first part of the Hunger Games. It was a good execution of a concept that embraces our "entertainment appetite" from reality shows like Big Boss/Brother. So I had a high expectation from 2nd part. Someone on this forum said he hated the movie. I agree on his comment a bit, but also give kudos for Hollywood for a good try.
> Hunger Games 2 failed to spark the fire which was present in the previous part as with almost every sequel that is made in recent times. But something tells me it all was due to the ending. Without ruining it for those who haven't watched "Hunger Games", I would just like to say that the end was not a proper ending. The 2nd part just laid the foundation for the 3rd which I would wait for now impatiently.



You should read the books as then you get a more clear idea of the story


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2014)

ZTR said:


> You should read the books as then you get a more clear idea of the story



I read some discussions about the Hunger Games 2 on Imdb. And many agree that the books are great. They also said that the 2nd part is more closer to the books, which doesn't happen too often in movie industry. I would like to read the books if I ever get time. Meanwhile I have suggestions from Imdb on more movies similar to Hunger Games that are on my watchlist:

1. Battle Royal: Many believe Hunger Games was a ripoff of this Japanese film. Some believe that is not the case. I would like to see this.
2. Azumi: Another Japanese.
3. The Running Man: Some see this film as a cult classic from Schwarzenegger. I call it another Sci Fi from Schwarzenegger! Can I miss this?!
4. House of 9: Imdb rating is low. Still premise is interesting.
5. Rollerball : Watching Sci Fi from a period before I was born is always interesting!  I should warn that the sequel to Rollerball which came after Y2K is trash. (As read in reviews).
6. The Tournament: Not a Sci Fi. Still going to watch this, based of the premise.

Saved best for Last:
7.  Future Diary: (original title: Mirai Nikki) - Japanese Anime. And with a rating above 8. This should be a real gem. But this a series, not movie (sorry for offtopic). Good. Since it would going to be a riot!

To Be Released:
X. The Maze Runner: This is due to release next week. And I am not going to miss this. (God, just don't bring this in 3D).


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2014)

Battle Royale is cool movie. But funny too with gratuitous dismemberment and over the top acting.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 14, 2014)

The Descent , The Descent Part 2 -  9/10.  Interesting movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow*

Brilliant movie. I usually hate all these alien craps, but this one was just awesome. A hybrid of Source Code and Looper, I think.

8/10


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 14, 2014)

CHEF - 8/10. Good light hearted movie.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 14, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow- The movie is all its hyped up to be. There were so many things which were not clear on first watch. However i scouted imdb boards to fill in the blanks left in my head by the complicated screenplay. I really like movies which make me think and wonder 8/10.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 14, 2014)

*The Family* - 9/10


----------



## icebags (Sep 14, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow*
> 
> Brilliant movie. I usually hate all these alien craps, but this one was just awesome. A hybrid of Source Code and Looper, I think.
> 
> 8/10



u should read the manga too, similar story but on a different shade.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2014)

*Transcendence 4/10*


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2014)

srkmish said:


> However i scouted imdb boards to fill in the blanks left in my head by the complicated screenplay.


URL please? Too lazy to search.


icebags said:


> u should read the manga too, similar story but on a different shade.


Pardon my dumbness here, but what's manga?


----------



## snap (Sep 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> URL please? Too lazy to search.
> 
> Pardon my dumbness here, but what's manga?





Spoiler



All You Need Is Kill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Manga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

manhua/manhwa etc


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2014)

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]: Thanks a lot


----------



## icebags (Sep 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]: Thanks a lot



just googling "All You Need Is Kill" will take u there.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2014)

*Coherence*

Make sure you have a beer or something, cause after watching this you should need one. Jeez!

Can't rate it with any number, but do recommend it highly. The only think I found kinda awkward was the presentation of it, but maybe the usual way would be unusual for this.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 15, 2014)

is there any way to watch(rent  ) these movies legally  for a low price ?

something like netflix in india but with latest movies ?

i know we can use netflix by VPN but isn't there any decent service launched in india yet ?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2014)

^youtube is costly
Watch Online - BoxTV: Watch Movies Online, Watch TV Shows Online
BIGFlix - Watch Movies Online | Hindi Movies | Tamil Movies | Telugu Movies | Malayalam| Download Movies | Bollywood on Demand across PC, Mobile, iPad, iPhone and Android


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2014)

*Godzilla 4/10*

Bad movie and boring too.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2014)

Was watching Batman Begins
there is a scene where Batman has to take Fox's antidote and administer it to Rachel 
so Batman grabs the antidote and "glides" to the tumbler. It's not even 2 seconds scene, but could not stop laughing.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 15, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Godzilla 4/10*
> 
> Bad movie and boring too.



agree with you.


----------



## nighthawkx (Sep 15, 2014)

Saw   Road to perdition .     A  very good movie with an excellent soundtrack.  Tom hanks  and the kid (don't know his name) were a pleasure to watch. 8/10



Another one was Now you see me.   6.5-7/10


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> agree with you.



someone is agreeing with someone


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2014)

Did anybody watch "Heavenly Sword"? 
It's good to see a 

PS3 gamers ???


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 15, 2014)

*American Gangster* - 9.5/10


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2014)

*Amazing Spiderman 2 6/10*

The last 45 minutes earned all its bad name. Jamey Fox acted really well as his Max. Andrew Garfield was less annoying this time...to sum it up, its more tolerable than the first part.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Was watching Batman Begins
> there is a scene where Batman has to take Fox's antidote and administer it to Rachel
> so Batman grabs the antidote and "glides" to the tumbler. It's not even 2 seconds scene, but could not stop laughing.



Since you have posted this. I am posting batman playing "dandiya" with bane from the dark knight rises. This scene amuses me.
*gifmaker.me/files/download/home/20140915/04/b8kcT7R1gAFPx1gPwTEr2c/kmplayer_2014_0J4NLo.jpg

Incase image not visisble click here: *gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation.php?folder=2014091504b8kcT7R1gAFPx1gPwTEr2c&file=output_HsBmz6.gif


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

Hunger Games 3 full trailer is out now!!! 
 [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION], [MENTION=113264]srkmish[/MENTION] @Anorion @rhitwick @rajatGod512 [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION]



Spoiler


----------



## 10 numberi (Sep 16, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Since you have posted this. I am posting batman playing "dandiya" with bane from the dark knight rises. This scene amuses me.
> *gifmaker.me/files/download/home/20140915/04/b8kcT7R1gAFPx1gPwTEr2c/kmplayer_2014_0J4NLo.jpg
> 
> Incase image not visisble click here: *gifmaker.cc/PlayGIFAnimation.php?folder=2014091504b8kcT7R1gAFPx1gPwTEr2c&file=output_HsBmz6.gif



That movie is just a garbage. You will realize it when you watch it more than once. It has so many cliche & faults that feels as stupid as those dhoom 3 scenes. A garbage by a (maybe overrated in internet) non versatile director.

Another thing all those bat vehicles (except for the bike) shown in this movie looks fcking ugly. A disgrace to the original bat vehicles.


----------



## ksagar7up (Sep 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> agree with you.



my feeling toooo


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2014)

Good Lord! There will be another Hunger Games! And I will see it again, because of JL! Damn


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Good Lord! There will be another Hunger Games! And I will see it again, because of JL! Damn



There will be Two more Hunger games. The 3rd part is split in two parts. So expect Hunger Games 4 to release next year.


----------



## moniker (Sep 16, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Good Lord! There will be another Hunger Games! And I will see it again, because of JL! Damn



I sat through the first hunger games only because of JL. But then out came the fappening to save my life, got mukti from hunger games.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

moniker said:


> I sat through the first hunger games only because of JL. But then out came the fappening to save my life, got mukti from hunger games.



I don't know what the hell you meant with that post. But if you meant what I think you mean, well I don't think you should not post here.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Amazing Spiderman 2 6/10*
> 
> The last 45 minutes earned all its bad name. Jamey Fox acted really well as his Max. Andrew Garfield was less annoying this time...to sum it up, its more tolerable than the first part.


Agree with you again. We seem to have almost similar tastes.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 16, 2014)

I dont see the appeal behind hunger games  . I need more movies like Edge of tomorrow. Tonight is the night for 'Coherence' 

- - - Updated - - -



10 numberi said:


> That movie is just a garbage. You will realize it when you watch it more than once. It has so many cliche & faults that feels as stupid as those dhoom 3 scenes. A garbage by a (maybe overrated in internet) non versatile director.
> 
> Another thing all those bat vehicles (except for the bike) shown in this movie looks fcking ugly. A disgrace to the original bat vehicles.



Technically yes there are some cliches and loopholes, but any Nolan movie is damn impressive for repeat viewing. I have watched TDKR atleast 5 times. The best movie was, of course, Batman Begins.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Agree with you again. We seem to have almost similar tastes.



It seems...apart from few aspects


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2014)

*About time = 10/10*

It involves time-travel, but not a sci-fi action movie. In simple, a man time travels to his past often to set things time at correct time, so that he can better the present time of him and those people whom he love. I came across this movie accidentally when i was netsurfing casually, but got amazed by the plot and watched it.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

Flash said:


> *About time = 10/10*
> 
> It involves time-travel, but not a sci-fi action movie. In simple, a man time travels to his past often to set things time at correct time, so that he can better the present time of him and those people whom he love. I came across this movie accidentally when i was netsurfing casually, but got amazed by the plot and watched it.



If you loved this, you would like, "The Time Traveler's Wife". I see it as a spectacular movie based on Time Travel. In both "About Time" and this movie protagonist can travel in time, with a difference that, in "The Time Traveler's Wife", he have no control over it.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> If you loved this, you would like, "The Time Traveler's Wife". I see it as a spectacular movie based on Time Travel. In both "About Time" and this movie protagonist can travel in time, with a difference that, in "The Time Traveler's Wife", he have no control over it.


Yes. I saw it in IMDB as a suggestion when i was looking for "About time". Will watch it ths week.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2014)

*Absentia 7.5/10*

Environmental horror, slow but creepy.
Must watch for people with patience for good stuff.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 16, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Absentia 7.5/10*
> 
> Environmental horror, slow but creepy.
> Must watch for people with patience for good stuff.



Yeah it was quite good but 



Spoiler



the director did not wrap up/ explain the story well. As good a setting it was, the audience doesn't always want to figure things out for themselves when there is so little information given and wants a closure.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, "you can't always get what you want"

I've seen so much, I'm now used to such open ended climax.


----------



## icebags (Sep 16, 2014)

Flash said:


> Yes. I saw it in IMDB as a suggestion when i was looking for "About time". Will watch it ths week.


both are similar movies, and probably the girl is same too, *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2014)

Hunger Games was one piece of crap.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Hunger Games was one piece of crap.



You are welcome to write the reasons. This is not facebook or twitter you know. 

Also you can post this movie on "Must not watch thread"?


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

^ I think it's merged and that's why this thread name is changed


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You are welcome to write the reasons. This is not facebook or twitter you know.
> 
> Also you can post this movie on "Must not watch thread"?


For that piece of crap it's enough spending one statement.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> For that piece of crap it's enough spending one statement.



Still didn't get what made you think it's crap.
On the contrary I enjoyed the first part of the movie.


----------



## moniker (Sep 17, 2014)

Hunger games, for all its action and adventure is in the end just a teen story. I've lost the ability to connect with movies made for children, they are too fantastical and I'm always reluctant to set logic/reasoning aside sometimes to enjoy such movies.

Same's the case with Harry Potter or Twilight, they are teen fantasies and I simply can't connect with those movies, so can't rate them.

But there are wonderful fantasies like Life of Pi that can be watched by people of all ages.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 17, 2014)

*A Bridge Too Far (1977) -9/10*

A historical telling of the failed attempt to capture several bridges on  a road to Germany in World War II, in a campaign called Operation  Market-Garden.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Still didn't get what made you think it's crap.
> On the contrary I enjoyed the first part of the movie.


Bro in this world anybody can have any opinion and it's not necessary that two people have the same opinion on a thing.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Bro in this world anybody can have any opinion and it's not necessary that two people have the same opinion on a thing.



Of course. That's why it's necessary to put your point with valid arguments so that different people can respect other's opinion. But if one put forth their opinion without any reasoning.. well in that case.. I would just have to say "We agree to disagree" and move on.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 17, 2014)

30 Days Of Night - 7.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Of course. That's why it's necessary to put your point with valid arguments so that different people can respect other's opinion. But if one put forth their opinion without any reasoning.. well in that case.. I would just have to say "We agree to disagree" and move on.



What Moniker has put in I have the same views.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 17, 2014)

Is the Must Not watch topic closed? 

Anyway, watched the *Transformers : Age of Extinction* yesterday.

Don't know what to rate, 2/10 I think.
2 because of Wahlberg and that Joshua (character name) guy, that's it. Absolutely garbage film. Never felt so sleepy in my life while watching a movie.
Also I don't understand why since the disappearance of Megan Fox they are interested in finding these slutty looking girls! WTF is the point?

 [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]: Please move this message to the Must Not watch topic.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 17, 2014)

moniker said:


> Hunger games, for all its action and adventure is in the end just a teen story. I've lost the ability to connect with movies made for children, they are too fantastical and I'm always reluctant to set logic/reasoning aside sometimes to enjoy such movies.
> 
> *Same's the case with Harry Potter or Twilight, they are teen fantasies and I simply can't connect with those movies, so can't rate them.*



Twilight is nowhere close to the beautiful world that Rowling has created. Its trash. I think you are biased against harry potter. Even i can't connect to Hunger Games as the premise itself is ridiculous - Why would people behave like that in future and find it ok to kill children off in a competition. Also, you already know that Katniss is going to win every competition, so why bother watching it. That's the same reason divergent seemed like a comedy movie to me.

Regarding Harry potter , i have to disagree. Rowling has introduced elements of fantasy as well as suspense and a tight story that tugs at your heart strings. The first 3 movies are absolutely charming. In fact, the 3rd movie- Prisoner of azkaban is a really well crafted mystery fantasy. From 4th movie onwards, the movies got too serious for their own good.

- - - Updated - - -

Coherence - Wow, there quite a few moments when i was genuinely scared to my core. I love mind **** movies of these kind. Easily an 8/10 for me. Those who liked it , check out triangle. I feel that is the best movie in this genre.



Spoiler



The ending felt a little bit off to me but that doesn't take away from the very well made thrilling and WTF moments throughout. How i would have made the ending is stated below

1. She has put the other EM in the bathtub and other EM has been killed.

2. She rejoins her group of friends laughing and talking.

3. She manages a genuine smile knowing everything will be all right now.

4. Now when everybody is making noise and acting goofy, she hears rustling noises.

5. She goes to the window and sees multiple em's approaching the house from different directions. One is carrying an axe, the other a bat, other a knife etc. All these EM's are few of the other million em's who have also ventured out in order to find a happier home and are now planning to do the same to original EM what she did to the EM in the bathtub.

6. Her eyes are fixated with horror as she sees other EMs approaching towards the house

Intense soundtrack and Credits


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 17, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. She has put the other EM in the bathtub and other EM has been killed.





Spoiler



I don't know if that's true. If it's another EM then why was she suffering already in the bathroom? I think it's the same EM whom she has tried to kill in the car already. But I could be wrong.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 17, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if that's true. If it's another EM then why was she suffering already in the bathroom? I think it's the same EM whom she has tried to kill in the car already. But I could be wrong.





Spoiler



Yeah correct, by other EM i meant the EM attacked in the car , different from the original EM 

To rephrase

1. The Other EM which was attacked in the car has now somehow made her way to the bathroom and is again attacked by original EM and gets killed.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay 

Gonna see this Triangle now. I looooooove these kind of movies.


----------



## moniker (Sep 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Twilight is nowhere close to the beautiful world that Rowling has created. Its trash. I think you are biased against harry potter. Even i can't connect to Hunger Games as the premise itself is ridiculous - Why would people behave like that in future and find it ok to kill children off in a competition. Also, you already know that Katniss is going to win every competition, so why bother watching it. That's the same reason divergent seemed like a comedy movie to me.
> 
> Regarding Harry potter , i have to disagree. Rowling has introduced elements of fantasy as well as suspense and a tight story that tugs at your heart strings. The first 3 movies are absolutely charming. In fact, the 3rd movie- Prisoner of azkaban is a really well crafted mystery fantasy. From 4th movie onwards, the movies got too serious for their own good.
> 
> ...



No, I'm not at all biased against Harry Potter. In fact, I was one of those crazy kids that would expectantly wait for the books to release and avidly read them for hours at go. I used to enjoy the movies too. But by the time six of the books were written and four of the movies were made, I had finished school, joined college and totally grew out of it. They started feeling a lot more childish.

A teen's mind goes through all kinds of emotions, but is still not yet completely matured, so it can take in all the different kinds of relationships and the fantastical world that Rowling has conjured.

Nowadays, I'm more likely to connect with movies of children, like Taare Zameen Par, than movies for children.

About hunger games, it's a futuristic dystopian world, and it can be assumed that the human mind kind of evolves into that ugly, barbaric state in the future. Didn't we have the Colosseum in the past, and don't we have barbaric terrorists in the present who kill innocents in the belief that that could take them to heaven?


----------



## srkmish (Sep 18, 2014)

Interesting how different people think. Taare Zameen par for me was an emotionally manipulative and boring movie. Even though i accept the premise of hunger games, doesn't change the fact that you iterated - It is made to appeal to teenage fantasy while Harry potter is a work of love, a very detailed beautiful world.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2014)

That is the Precise reason why this thread which started as "Must Watch Movies" thread to "Movies Discussion Thread". Since we just can't have a single list of best movies. And that's why it's so important to justify yourself and share your opinions rather than saying one liners.

Beauty is in the eyes of beholder can't be more apt here.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 18, 2014)

From Hell (2001) - 7/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2014)

*Dekh Tamasha Dekh 9/10*

The best satire of this year and may be of the past decade.

Plot has similarity with *"Anwar"* but that similarity starts and ends with having 'multiple sub-plots'. 
Content is handled very competently and the cast has justified their roles beautifully.

Must mention acting of "Sharad Ponkshe" as the "hindu leader". Guys, if you like watching good movies and don't care about the star value in it, this is one movie which you must not miss.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 19, 2014)

*What's Eating Gilbert Grape* - 7.5/10

Nice movie about a family, I enjoyed it except for the end.
The acting is awesome by everyone, esp. Leonardo DiCaprio & Johnny Depp.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2014)

*PIZZA *(2014)
Anybody seen the tamil version? This hindi version can be defined as a good plot gone bad due to poor script & direction. I would have placed this movie in the must not thread but it can be watched 1 time.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I saw the tamil version of pizza.. I found it refreshingly different. The twist was good. I've Yet to watch the hindi version.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 19, 2014)

Finished watching Transformers 4 and im now convinced that Michael Bay is  America's Rohit Shetty. Both love blowing up stuff and both dont care much about storyline. While other directors grow weary and tired of helming a franchise ( By the 3rd movie, the lapses and uninspired attitude shows i.e. Raimi's Spiderman 3, Nolan's TDKR) , but Michael bay just loves adding more and more carnage visuals with each iteration.

On the plus side, visuals are as usual amazing. Perhaps the best in the franchise. But i really miss the novelty and story of Transformers 1. I am done with the franchise but will watch the next one obviously for the visuals.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah, and it was bloody long. Everyone who finished watching the movie deserves some credit.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 20, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Finished watching Transformers 4 and im now convinced that Michael Bay is  America's Rohit Shetty. Both love blowing up stuff and both dont care much about storyline. While other directors grow weary and tired of helming a franchise ( By the 3rd movie, the lapses and uninspired attitude shows i.e. Raimi's Spiderman 3, Nolan's TDKR) , but Michael bay just loves adding more and more carnage visuals with each iteration.
> 
> On the plus side, *visuals are as usual amazing*. Perhaps the best in the franchise. But i really miss the novelty and story of Transformers 1. I am done with the franchise but will watch the next one obviously for the visuals.



Are they ? The Human made Transformers when transforming give a cube type effect which looks very unrealistic and not at all convincing , on the big screen in theaters , it looked even more bad  .  

Atleast there is news that Micheal Bay wont return for 5th movie and neither will Wahlberg . I hope to see a real Transformers movie for once . At least the creators were introduced in this movie , which was the best thing about the movie .


----------



## srkmish (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah i dint watch it in theatres but on my 22 inch screen, everything looked solid gold. That cube transformation part was a bit weak. But some parts were really jaw dropping 



Spoiler



Lockdown descending with his spaceship, Dinobots, And this time somehow the war in the city area with the scale constrast of transformers against humans was much more prominent and made the scenes seem more menacing



I would rate it above 2 and 3. 1 was obviously the best.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 20, 2014)

*The Haunt (2013) -7/10*

Not so frightening horror film.

*The Blair Witch Project (1999) -9/10*

Cult classic film.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> I saw the tamil version of pizza.. I found it refreshingly different. The twist was good. I've Yet to watch the hindi version.



Kindly see it & let me know if I should watch the tamil version too. Considering the fact that I already know the twists.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 20, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Yeah i dint watch it in theatres but on my 22 inch screen, everything looked solid gold. That cube transformation part was a bit weak. But some parts were really jaw dropping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup [strike]Lockdown[/strike] Gunface descending with ship was good .


----------



## abhidev (Sep 20, 2014)

*Dog Day Afternoon - 7.5/10* Al Pacino ftw!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2014)

honestly, them "making" Galvatron from Megatron's remains totally  the story (well most hollywood movies do) of the Transformers Unicron Trilogy.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 21, 2014)

The Signal - 2014 is turning out interesting sci fi movies ( Edge of tomorrow, Coherence) . The director's cinematography style is really good. It is one of those stories where the director reveals little and you don't grasp everything at first moment (unless you are very intelligent, which i am not  ). Then you scout imdb boards and understand other people interpretation and get really impressed with what the director was trying to envision. Easily a 7/10 from me


----------



## a_medico (Sep 21, 2014)

*Edge of tomorrow* - Enjoyed the movie and all, but give me _Triangle _or _Spider Forest_ anyday and I'll prefer those.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 21, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Edge of tomorrow* - Enjoyed the movie and all, but give me _Triangle _or _Spider Forest_ anyday and I'll prefer those.



You must not be a gamer?


----------



## srkmish (Sep 21, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Edge of tomorrow* - Enjoyed the movie and all, but give me _Triangle _or _*Spider Forest*_ anyday and I'll prefer those.



Damn man, that premise looks intriguing. BTW where did u get the movie, i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Damn man, that premise looks intriguing. BTW where did u get the movie, i cant find it anywhere.



It's a korean movie. Both, *Triangle *and *Spider Forest* are pretty good.

Consider *Timecrimes* too.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 21, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Edge of tomorrow* - Enjoyed the movie and all, but give me _Triangle _or _Spider Forest_ anyday and I'll prefer those.



Spider forest looks interesting.. 
Triangle is an awesome movie. I have seen it so many times and each time I find some new aspect. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2014)

*Law Point *- 7.5/10

Law Point - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quan chi (Sep 22, 2014)

*BAD BOYS*
Bade miyan chote miyan was good too but they dragged it too much.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Percy Jackson - Sea of Monsters 9/10*

Watchable and enjoyable movie.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 23, 2014)

*Bad boys 2*
The imdb score is proper for this film. Not a bad movie.


----------



## rickenjus (Sep 25, 2014)

*dead girl 7/10 (18+) *

unconventional and some may find it disturbing. I enjoy it totally though.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 25, 2014)

Unforgiven (1992) --8.5/10

''Deserve's got nothin' to do with it.'' said ..like a boss


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 25, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Unforgiven (1992) --8.5/10



Bill Munny is awesome.   
Also watch Tombstone if you haven't already.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2014)

Rawhead Rex (1986) - IMDb - Classic Cult movie with a atmosphere of suspence. 6/10.

Nightbreed (1990) - IMDb - Same here but more action oriented. 7/10


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Strippers vs werewolves : 
-1/10
Well, the movie title already warned me, but I thought " aaj kuch toofani karte hai "( let's do something crazy today).. So, I watched the movie on my friend's requests. Still recovering from the trauma.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 27, 2014)

22 Jump street - 8/10 . The movie is totally fun and entertaining. Better than the first part.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 27, 2014)

*Knowing 8/10*
Just sick !. Nicolas cage's boy gets a note written in the past by some weird girl given to him using a time capsule and he discovers that the numbers in the note matches to the dates each disaster struck earth. 
*Don Jon 7/10*
cuz of abrupt ending all the others for Gordon, Jullian and most importantly Scrallet.
*Wanted 8.5/10*
New concept of bending bullets. As far as Angelina goes she just lost her beauty after Tomb raider. Liked that X men Xavier though. and that rat bomb ! its sick !


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2014)

srkmish said:


> 22 Jump street - 8/10 . The movie is totally fun and entertaining. Better than the first part.



I found it unoriginal and simply cliched.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2014)

22 Jump street - 2 2/10 don't even care to watch it...pathetic movie..wasted 30 mins on this :/


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't understand how one can rate a movie without even fully watching it.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 27, 2014)

abhidev said:


> 22 Jump street - 2 2/10 don't even care to watch it...pathetic movie..wasted 30 mins on this :/



It gets better later on. Some hilarious parts you missed.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2014)

srkmish said:


> It gets better later on. Some hilarious parts you missed.



the comedy wasn't even funny....it was like they were trying too hard to make it funny


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2014)

*Changeling 8/10*

Now that's a good movie to be recommended.
Must watch for sure.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 28, 2014)

*Her* - 8/10


5chars


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2014)

*Children of Men (2006) - 7/10 *..watched this weekend on PC 
Its by same director who directed Gravity.. Can say its OK sci fi..One time watch..Some people can disagree here  ..

Could you guys suggest me some hillarious comedy movies except American pie/ small man etc


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilarious comedy ? hmm What about scream ? and may be Some Jim Carey like Ace ventura or may be Extreme Movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Watched *Triangle* some days ago. Didn't like it to be honest. Didn't understand, if there was something understandable that is.

Won't rate, cause it seems to be a rather favourite one here, and will lead to further cross quoting / posting


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2014)

*Joint Security Area 7.8/10*

Now, thats a different movie. Maybe our BSF jawans should watch this one. 
Movie lingers very close to be a satire but its not.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Joint Security Area 7.8/10*
> 
> Now, thats a different movie. Maybe our BSF jawans should watch this one.
> Movie lingers very close to be a satire but its not.
> ...



A simple mistake and so much fabrication for that,


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 30, 2014)

*Godzilla(2014)  6/10*


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2014)

I took some courage to watch knight & day completely. Well Knight & day is a very very average somewhat tolerable action film.
Therefore you can easily guess Bang Bang might be one of the worst or most ch****c films of this year.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I took some courage to watch knight & day completely. Well Knight & day is a very very average somewhat tolerable action film.
> Therefore you can easily guess Bang Bang might be one of the worst or most ch****c films of this year.


I saw the trailer for bang bang, krithik asks Katrina whether they know anything she says she don't know anything what he is asking about something like that. Well it sucks. Knight and day is average movie but Cameroon's acting was so innocent and apt. Katrina is not this type.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Seven Pounds -8/10*, this 8 is because director knew how to end a movie.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 30, 2014)

Saw  Paranormal Activity 1,2, 3  & liked them, exactly the kind of horror movies I like.
For me, first was the best, followed by 3rd.  

4 & 5 are on my "To Watch" list.




shreeux said:


> This is my Watched list.......shreeux's Movies



Nice List.  Had never heard of that site before.




amjath said:


> I saw the trailer for bang bang



Usually I like trailers but this one disappointed me, I don't find that kind of comedy funny at all.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Nice List.
> 
> 
> Saw  Paranormal Activity 1,2, 3  & liked them, exactly the kind of horror movies I like.
> ...



People who can stand and wait for the slow movie can enjoy Paranormal Activity series.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not sure how many of here are in the habit of watching documentaries, but if you are interested you must watch this one.

*Fire in the blood*
Synopsis from IMDB


> An intricate tale of "medicine, monopoly and malice", FIRE IN THE BLOOD tells the story of how Western pharmaceutical companies and governments blocked access to low-cost AIDS drugs for the countries of the global south in the years after 1996 - causing ten million or more unnecessary deaths - and the improbable group of people who decided to fight back. Shot on four continents and including contributions from global figures such as Bill Clinton, Desmond Tutu and Joseph Stiglitz, FIRE IN THE BLOOD is the never-before-told true story of the remarkable coalition which came together to stop 'the crime of the century' and save millions of lives in the process.



Daring not rate it as hardly any part of its imagination or tries to be art.

Check this out for sure (know something great about India!)


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2014)

lol...everyone who has seen almost everything will go to Korean movies at last. Can't deny the popularity there.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> I saw the trailer for bang bang, krithik asks Katrina whether they know anything she says she don't know anything what he is asking about something like that. Well it sucks. Knight and day is average movie but Cameroon's acting was so innocent and apt. Katrina is not this type.



Katrina is a model & recently salman khan also turned into one. They only do fashion shows in their movies. I don't want to say anything further.

Anyways saw Mardaani I am placing it in this thread & not in must not thread because you can just watch it once. It seems very pretentious at times & also lacks many things & yes its almost a copy of taken.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 30, 2014)

Battle of the year - 6/10
-3 for claiming to be the * biggest dance movie ever*. Step Up 3 was a thousand tomes better than this.

The Grey - 8.5/10.


----------



## icebags (Sep 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> lol...everyone who has seen almost everything will go to Korean movies at last. Can't deny the popularity there.



start watching dramas o, longer & more sustained entertainment than movies. 

one episode a day, makes perfect end of the day.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL, you guys watch too many movies. It's difficult to catch up. I watch movies either in cinema or on Blu-ray. I don't get satisfaction from watching heavily censored films on TV or cr@ppy quality DVD/BD rips. So I can only watch 1 movie/week at most.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> LOL, you guys watch too many movies. It's difficult to catch up. I watch movies either in cinema or on Blu-ray. I don't get satisfaction from watching heavily censored films on TV or cr@ppy quality DVD/BD rips. So I can only watch 1 movie/week at most.



Was that supposed to be some bragging or commenting about others out here?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Was that supposed to be some bragging or commenting about others out here?



I think poster was actually sad considering the fact of him of not being able to watch many movies.
People take offense so easily these days. 

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> Today watched....Le fils de l'autre (2012) - IMDb.,



The premise sounds interesting. On my watchlist.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I think poster was actually sad considering the fact of him of not being able to watch many movies.
> People take offense so easily these days.



I will take back my so called offense. 
People also take offense to someone getting offended easily, these days. lol


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 1, 2014)

*The Unborn 8/10 *
Pretty good, Especially Odette, shes a cutie pie lol. With glamour its a good thriller with instances of horror. like this new concept.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Maan Karate : 5.5/10* ( Tamil )
Plot-wise, it sucks big time !!! but, comedy from sivakarthikeyan and sathish made it somewhat watchable.
Hansika Motwani continues to be a terrible actor even after so many movies. :/


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 1, 2014)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]
LOL no, I wasn't bragging. Actually when I started watching English movies and I didn't have internet back then, I used to watch them on TV only. Then I came to know about the censoring stuff. Then after some time I got internet connection and started watching downloaded DVD rips (sizes ranged from 500MB–1.5GB). I was quite satisfied with them until I came to know about Blu-ray rips. So, I ditched DVD rips in favor of BD rips (sizes ranged from 1GB–4.5GB). That phase lasted for ~2yrs. In similar fashion, the sizes kept increasing day by day and now the movies I watch (High quality encodes/Remux), all range from 10GB–30GB each. But the problem is my slow internet connection. It takes me 4 days–14 days to download a single movie and I can't go back to those cr@ppy encodes I used to download earlier because now if there is a slightest hint of pixelation, noise, banding, aliasing and other blah blah stuff in a video, it turns me off. So yes, as [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said, I am a very sad guy. 

I'm not even sure if I'm supposed to talk about all this stuff here,  but that's my autobiography.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]
> LOL no, I wasn't bragging. Actually when I started watching English movies and I didn't have internet back then, I used to watch them on TV only. Then I came to know about the censoring stuff. Then after some time I got internet connection and started watching downloaded DVD rips (sizes ranged from 500MB–1.5GB). I was quite satisfied with them until I came to know about Blu-ray rips. So, I ditched DVD rips in favor of BD rips (sizes ranged from 1GB–4.5GB). That phase lasted for ~2yrs. In similar fashion, the sizes kept increasing day by day and now the movies I watch (High quality encodes/Remux), all range from 10GB–30GB each. But the problem is my slow internet connection. It takes me 4 days–14 days to download a single movie and I can't go back to those cr@ppy encodes I used to download earlier because now if there is a slightest hint of pixelation, noise, banding, aliasing and other blah blah stuff in a video, it turns me off. So yes, as [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said, I am a very sad guy.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I'm supposed to talk about all this stuff here,  but that's my autobiography.



Your autobiography will be released in crappy DVD format


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 1, 2014)

^^Why you don't think it deserves a blu-ray release?


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

^^  :eeksign:


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Your autobiography will be released in crappy DVD format





TheFallenLord said:


> ^^Why you don't think it deserves a blu-ray release?



I think VCD Format is still available.

- - - Updated - - -



TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]
> LOL no, I wasn't bragging. Actually when I started watching English movies and I didn't have internet back then, I used to watch them on TV only. Then I came to know about the censoring stuff. Then after some time I got internet connection and started watching downloaded DVD rips (sizes ranged from 500MB–1.5GB). I was quite satisfied with them until I came to know about Blu-ray rips. So, I ditched DVD rips in favor of BD rips (sizes ranged from 1GB–4.5GB). That phase lasted for ~2yrs. In similar fashion, the sizes kept increasing day by day and now the movies I watch (High quality encodes/Remux), all range from 10GB–30GB each. But the problem is my slow internet connection. It takes me 4 days–14 days to download a single movie and I can't go back to those cr@ppy encodes I used to download earlier because now if there is a slightest hint of pixelation, noise, banding, aliasing and other blah blah stuff in a video, it turns me off. So yes, as [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said, I am a very sad guy.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I'm supposed to talk about all this stuff here,  but that's my autobiography.


Bro which city are you from? I'm from Hyderabad so don't have the internet speed problems so I can sympathize if you don't have the plans in your city.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 1, 2014)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]
Well, actually we have faster internet plans in my city as well, I just don't have the money to afford those.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]
> LOL no, I wasn't bragging. Actually when I started watching English movies and I didn't have internet back then, I used to watch them on TV only. Then I came to know about the censoring stuff. Then after some time I got internet connection and started watching downloaded DVD rips (sizes ranged from 500MB–1.5GB). I was quite satisfied with them until I came to know about Blu-ray rips. So, I ditched DVD rips in favor of BD rips (sizes ranged from 1GB–4.5GB). That phase lasted for ~2yrs. In similar fashion, the sizes kept increasing day by day and now the movies I watch (High quality encodes/Remux), all range from 10GB–30GB each. But the problem is my slow internet connection. It takes me 4 days–14 days to download a single movie and I can't go back to those cr@ppy encodes I used to download earlier because now if there is a slightest hint of pixelation, noise, banding, aliasing and other blah blah stuff in a video, it turns me off. So yes, as [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said, I am a very sad guy.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I'm supposed to talk about all this stuff here,  but that's my autobiography.



Movies more than 10 Gigs is a new level of OCD. I think Bluray which varies around 4 gigs is more than sufficient for home movie watching. 
I hope you have the proper setup (a BIG ass screen and 7.1 Dolby digital surround sound) if you really watch more than 10 gigs encodes!


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

^ true


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 1, 2014)

More than 10 GB !!  wow,  The max size I've seen is 3.5 GB.  
I'm lucky and a little blind that I can't tell difference between 1080p & 720p rip on my TV from 12 feet.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Movies more than 10 Gigs is a new level of OCD. I think Bluray which varies around 4 gigs is more than sufficient for home movie watching.
> I hope you have the proper setup (a BIG ass screen and 7.1 Dolby digital surround sound) if you really watch more than 10 gigs encodes!



No man, I don't have a BIG a$$ screen and 7.1 Dolby digital surround sound.  Actually I watch movies on my paltry 20" monitor which has a native resolution of 1600*900 and my 2.1 speaker system. BUT believe me or not, I can easily tell the difference b/w the quality of a 4GB encode and a 10GB one even if I watch it on a 15" laptop screen and I don't even have to look for it, it comes naturally. And then it's not only about size either. Even a 10GB encode can be worse than a 4GB one or a 4GB encode can be better than a 10GB one. There are other factors like bitrate, compression method etc. that define the quality of an encode. Now I'll admit it beforehand that I have a very limited knowledge about these things. But when I see a video, I know the quality. And anyway, it's perfect quality is what I look for, sufficient is just not enough for me.

BTW about that OCD thing, I think you're somewhat correct. I might be suffering from some OCD of some sort but nobody has ever told me that.



Gen.Libeb said:


> More than 10 GB !! wow, The max size I've seen is 3.5 GB.
> I'm lucky and a little blind that I can't tell difference between 1080p & 720p rip on my TV from 12 feet.


You're not alone man. 90% of the people can't tell the difference. BTW resolution is always a secondary factor. A 720p encode can be better than a 1080p encode.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Even a 10GB encode can be worse than a 4GB one or a 4GB encode can be better than a 10GB one. There are other factors like bitrate, compression method etc. that define the quality of an encode.



And that is the reason exactly why some "sources" are preferred where those factors are highly optimized thereby reducing the size of the file drastically while giving the same level of quality.

Anyway, I hate those people who watch movies on small screen or in low resolution only to complain that movie was bad. Atleast you appreciate the fact that movies are intended to be watched as director intends to be seen. Atleast your give respect to movies in this regard. 



TheFallenLord said:


> BTW about that OCD thing, I think you're somewhat correct. I might be suffering from some OCD of some sort but nobody has ever told me that.



Now you know.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Was that supposed to be some bragging or commenting about others out here?



You are always confused about others comments don't think too much just put ice in your head.



ashs1 said:


> *Maan Karate : 5.5/10* ( Tamil )



What type of karate is that? How can you do karate from your maan (by thinking)??? How can that be possible. Is this movie based on some alternate reality pscho stuff?


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 1, 2014)

Anybody watched taken 3 trailer ? its awesome
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuU0M2xBasc
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuU0M2xBasc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (Oct 1, 2014)

edited.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 2, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> No man, I don't have a BIG a$$ screen and 7.1 Dolby digital surround sound.  Actually I watch movies on my paltry 20" monitor which has a native resolution of 1600*900 and my 2.1 speaker system. BUT believe me or not, I can easily tell the difference b/w the quality of a 4GB encode and a 10GB one even if I watch it on a 15" laptop screen and I don't even have to look for it, it comes naturally. And then it's not only about size either. Even a 10GB encode can be worse than a 4GB one or a 4GB encode can be better than a 10GB one. There are other factors like bitrate, compression method etc. that define the quality of an encode. Now I'll admit it beforehand that I have a very limited knowledge about these things. But when I see a video, I know the quality. And anyway, it's perfect quality is what I look for, sufficient is just not enough for me.
> 
> BTW about that OCD thing, I think you're somewhat correct. I might be suffering from some OCD of some sort but nobody has ever told me that.
> 
> ...


I watch movies on my monitor too, used to on my big arse TV but not any more, because of audio quality. I can't stand speaker systems, a complete headphone guy, and the audio output of the television is simply awful, even when it's connected to my amp. Damn


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 2, 2014)

^^What headphones are you using?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 2, 2014)

WTF is happening how that crap don (2006) got 7.2 ratings at imdb. All the actual & low rated reviews are shifted to back pages.The front 5-6 pages are filled with  stupid ratings. Someone even gave it 10/10 don't know how. This is just stupid.

______________________________________

Honest bang bang reviews.
Review: Bang Bang is loud, dumb, exhausting - Rediff.com Movies
Movie review: Bang Bang is a waste of time and money : Reviews, News - India Today


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2014)

*Bang bang - 8 / 10*

The movie lacks logic but is surely fun to watch. These reviewers are the same fools who rate mindless salman khan movies 5/5


----------



## harry10 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bang bang is actually bang bang in whole movie. I really Enjoyed. This has to be one of the best action movies of bollywood. The production values are superb.

First half was really good. Second half was a bit dragged in the end. After watching a Katrina movie I always think she can't look better than this and with the next movie she proves me wrong. She looks stunningly beautiful! Hritik is awesome and his 8 packs are amply displayed in entire movie.

It's much better than Knight and day and one can only enjoy in a hall. I guess someone who hasn't scene the English one will have more fun.
Rating- 4/5


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Bang bang is actually bang bang in whole movie. I really Enjoyed. This has to be one of the best action movies of bollywood. The production values are superb.
> 
> First half was really good. Second half was a bit dragged in the end. After watching a Katrina movie I always think she can't look better than this and with the next movie she proves me wrong. She looks stunningly beautiful! Hritik is awesome and his 8 packs are amply displayed in entire movie.
> 
> ...



Now this is actually a really honest view man!

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> WTF is happening how that crap don (2006) got 7.2 ratings at imdb. All the actual & low rated reviews are shifted to back pages.The front 5-6 pages are filled with  stupid ratings. Someone even gave it 10/10 don't know how. This is just stupid.
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> ...



Corrected


----------



## harry10 (Oct 2, 2014)

I actually wanted to see Haider first as I like such movies but no show was playing in the multiplex I wanted to see. What amazed me was that people were sitting in front row also for bang bang. This will be a super duper hit.

And Ya defying logic is compulsory in bollywood movies but it's a much much better action movie than the crap Shahrukh and Salman movies are dishing out in last few years.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2014)

I also want to check out haider, any one seen it yet? By far this movie is better than Dhoom 3 and Krishh


----------



## harry10 (Oct 2, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I also want to check out haider, any one seen it yet? By far this movie is better than Dhoom 3 and Krishh



I haven't seen Krissh but had the misfortune of watching D3 at home. It's in my list of worst top 5 movies ever.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 2, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> ^^What headphones are you using?


Oh it's a rather cheap one, a V55. It actually came free with my Bravia, and I was using XB300 and didn't even bother to open it as I thought it was a cheapo headphone as it came free, but I was so wrong. Have listened to a lot of headphones in sub 5k range, haven't found a better one than this. Just wish it was more comfortable for long sessions.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 2, 2014)

harry10 said:


> I haven't seen Krissh but had the *misfortune of watching D3 at home*. It's in my list of worst top 5 movies ever.



I thought even the newer TV's have remote control provided with them so that if you don't like something you can either switch it off or change the channel.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 3, 2014)

*Insidious 2 *- just watchable/10


*Edge of Tomorrow* - 9/10


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Now this is actually a really honest view man!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


If you liked it then its okay nobody is forcing you to dislike it. If movies are rated as per entertainment value only then I would rate awara paagala deewana 9/10. deewane hue paagal 9/10, NO smoking 9.5/10(this movie does entertain irrespective of the fact you understand or you don't understand anything. Btw it does deserve at least 7), dead poets society 1/10, donnie darko 2/10, primer -1/10. The godfather 4/10, dhoom 9.5/10, dhoom 2 9/10,....so on

I am sorry to say no matter how bad a movie is there will be always someone to defend it. But It doesn't change the fact that the movie is dumb & worthless. My focus is more towards the script. BTW my stupid friend paid for this worthless movie so I have seen it too (unfortunately).

This movie looks like a wanna be hollywood sumer blockbuster. I have no objection but atleast have some decent dialogues/script. Moreover they have dragged it unnecessarily as if if any hindi sorry bollywood movie is below 2hrs then its a crime.Hrithik tries his best to reprise the dhoom 2 role. Some action sequences are good to watch but rest are forgettable. Hrithik like srk in chennai express does in movie commercials too. The best way to describe this movie would be kick 2.0.

Katrina is one of the worst actresses ever. Her dialogue delivery is terrible. Her acting is below average. Her dancing skills ( remember kamli, dhoom3) are poor. why is she casted in the movies perhaps we all know. I think I don't have to explain that here explicitly. However still she fails to show what the hollywood heroines show (pun intended) thus she is nowhere near them too from the glamor point of view.

Instead of doing wannbe hollywood if they try something original then i would be happy to watch it. By original I mean there should be enough reason for a situation to occur. You cannot make it appear out of no where. If movies like these becomes a hit in india then....well I think i need a producer some contacts & a 3 days crash course in direction.  easy money.
______________________________________________

Oh yes the big question which I still have I bet in 99% of the hindi/indian movies you will see beautiful foreign locations & in 80%(or more than that) of foreign movies you will see the ugly side of india.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 3, 2014)

quan chi said:


> If you liked it then its okay nobody is forcing you to dislike it. If movies are rated as per entertainment value only then I would rate awara paagala deewana 9/10. deewane hue paagal 9/10, NO smoking 9.5/10(this movie does entertain irrespective of the fact you understand or you don't understand anything. Btw it does deserve at least 7), dead poets society 1/10, donnie darko 2/10, primer -1/10. The godfather 4/10, dhoom 9.5/10, dhoom 2 9/10,....so on
> 
> *I am sorry to say no matter how bad a movie is there will be always someone to defend it. *But It doesn't change the fact that the movie is dumb & worthless. My focus is more towards the script. BTW my stupid friend paid for this worthless movie so I have seen it too (unfortunately).
> 
> ...



Well said. But see I do agree that the movie has no logic at all, the more I think of it reading all these comment's it seems to justify that bang bang is senseless,dialogues are just terrible, ONLY ACTION scenes have the made the movie like worth watching


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Katrina is one of the worst actresses ever. Her dialogue delivery is terrible. Her acting is below average. Her dancing skills ( remember kamli, dhoom3) are poor. why is she casted in the movies perhaps we all know. I think I don't have to explain that here explicitly. However still she fails to show what the hollywood heroines show (pun intended) thus she is nowhere near them too from the glamor point of view.*
> 
> Oh yes the big question which I still have I bet in 99% of the hindi/indian movies you will see beautiful foreign locations & in 80%(or more than that) of foreign movies you will see the ugly side of india.



I'm not alone finally. She still don't know to speak proper Hindi. She acts with a flat face, but still People like her for her White skin 

Indians like to see good locations, Foreigners like to see real and unmasked poor India, since Octopussy days


----------



## harry10 (Oct 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I thought even the newer TV's have remote control provided with them so that if you don't like something you can either switch it off or change the channel.



Really? Do we have that? That's an enlightenment. Thanks!


----------



## harry10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone seen Haider? Just want to know worth going to theater or I can see at home?


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Anyone seen Haider? Just want to know worth going to theater or I can see at home?



Heard its good, worth watching in cinemas. Wait for people watched it to reply


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 3, 2014)

@ harry10 since you were watching Dhoom 3 on TV I thought we have an option to not watch it in case you didn't like it unless you are watching in a theater


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

^ or else if someone else is watching and remote being held with them


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2014)

*Silent hill* (2006)
If you are a fan of the silent hill games you may end up liking it.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't seem to understand why would critics compare Haider with bang bang? Like they are worlds apart. Haider is a serious movie with good story and good execution and bang bang is just shitload of nonsensical stuff.

And I'm pretty sure that BB would earn more than Haider because **** logic and because its Bollywood.


----------



## icebags (Oct 3, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Watched  *Million Dollar Arm* (2014)...
> 
> Music : A.R. Rahman
> 
> ...



good job, its an interesting movie none the less, putting aside stereotype image of india in the west.

 go watch it without any hesitation.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 3, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> I can't seem to understand why would critics compare Haider with bang bang? Like they are worlds apart. Haider is a serious movie with good story and good execution and bang bang is just shitload of nonsensical stuff.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that BB would earn more than Haider because **** logic and because its Bollywood.



Hollywood is no different. Transformers earns lot more than Intelligent sci fi like Edge of tomorrow.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 3, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Hollywood is no different. Transformers earns lot more than Intelligent sci fi like Edge of tomorrow.


But transformers isn't compared to any serious movie, anyone who watches transformers, watches it for the action and gfx not for any kind of story. But here BB is supposed to be an 'official' remake of Knight and Day, but its an official remake of BS


----------



## harry10 (Oct 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ harry10 since you were watching Dhoom 3 on TV I thought we have an option to not watch it in case you didn't like it unless you are watching in a theater



Yup. Actually a friend who is big Aamir Khan fan urged me to watch it. I didn't want to as everyone was ridiculing it but to please him I saw it. And it proved to be much worse than what I imagined it will be. 

Watched A Walk Among the Tombstones. Strictly OK. Usual Liam Nesson show. Had more expectations. Even if you skip it you won't miss anything special.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2014)

I couldn't recognize Shahid from Haider's posters.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 4, 2014)

*Salim* - 8/10

Salim (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 4, 2014)

*V for Vendetta* 9/10

"Ideas are bulleproof"


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Yup. Actually a friend who is big Aamir Khan fan urged me to watch it. I didn't want to as everyone was ridiculing it *but to please him I saw it*. And it proved to be much worse than what I imagined it will be.


The Bolded part is really funny. To please someone you watch a movie. Was your friend GF?


----------



## harry10 (Oct 4, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> The Bolded part is really funny. To please someone you watch a movie. Was your friend GF?



So, you do things only for your gf? Ever heard of something called friendship? Leave it. Your maturity is already showing.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 4, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> *V for Vendetta* 9/10
> 
> "Ideas are bulleproof"


You watched this movie now ? :O :O


----------



## R2K (Oct 4, 2014)

21 Jump street
Funny movie
22 Jump street
Even though whole internet is agreeing that it better than  first one I didn't think so. But still a fun flick


----------



## harry10 (Oct 4, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> *V for Vendetta* 9/10
> 
> "Ideas are bulleproof"



Its an amazing movie. I wasn't aware of it and saw it on Movies now HD sometime back.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Anabelle*- B5 Row, Midnight Show, less than 10 people in the whole theater and 11.1 Surround can fcuk sh!t up. Shd not have done that.


----------



## icebags (Oct 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *Anabelle*- B5 Row, Midnight Show, less than 10 people in the whole theater and 11.1 Surround can fcuk sh!t up. Shd not have done that.



glad u made it out alive, m8. were any of those people sitting behind u and behaving strangely ?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *Anabelle*- B5 Row, Midnight Show, less than 10 people in the whole theater and 11.1 Surround can fcuk sh!t up. Shd not have done that.


A salute from me


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *Anabelle*- B5 Row, Midnight Show, less than 10 people in the whole theater and 11.1 Surround can fcuk sh!t up. Shd not have done that.



Is this continuation of The Conjuring, same doll in both


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> Is this continuation of The Conjuring, same doll in both



duh! asking for Spoiler, see it or see it on google, come on

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> glad u made it out alive, m8. were any of those people sitting behind u and behaving strangely ?



i dared not to look behind.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 4, 2014)

Holy **** ! man. Salute from me too !


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 4, 2014)

About Time 9/10
Safety Not Guaranteed 9/10

must watch both about time travel, but teaches something in the end


----------



## Shah (Oct 4, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Salim* - 8/10
> 
> Salim (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I thought I was only one to like that film.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> Is this continuation of The Conjuring, same doll in both



Some interesting reading on the Warrens website about the doll.
I've not watched the "Annabelle"  movie yet but  I think this is the real life story told by the Warrens  so not sure if you should read it before watching the movie.

www.warrens.net/Annabelle


----------



## quan chi (Oct 4, 2014)

*Million dollar arm*
This movie can be interpreted differently on the basis of psychological, political & philosophical aspects. However the psycological part in this movie is more important.
Its a good one time watchable movie.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Some interesting reading on the Warrens website about the doll.
> I've not watched the "Annabelle"  movie yet but  I think this is the real life story told by the Warrens  so not sure if you should read it before watching the movie.
> 
> www.warrens.net/Annabelle



*www.warrens.net/Animations/skull.gif


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2014)

*The November Man*

I liked it. Saw it for Brosnan only, and the rest of the package wasn't too shabby either. A lot of Americans are butthurt 

6.5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 5, 2014)

harry10 said:


> So, you do things only for your gf? Ever heard of something called friendship? Leave it. Your maturity is already showing.



I think I went a little far by commenting about Friend etc. But that doesn't give you liberty to comment on whether I'm mature or not.
As a Teen I remember watching all most all Akshay Kumar Movies because my friend was his fan. I didn't like most of them.
So you better don't teach me about friendship.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 5, 2014)

Shah said:


> I thought I was only one to like that film.



It has its flaws but I liked the first one *Naan* pretty much. Anyone who haven't seen first part wouldn't understand the character that much.

- - - Updated - - -

*Jigarthanda* - 9.5/10

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigarthanda

Pretty good one


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Watched now ...*The Last Days on Mars (2013)*...its not bad...as usual story...!!!



15 Famous Mars Movies | The House Next Door | Slant Magazine


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 5, 2014)

Bang Bang has good music & some good action scenes apart from that its  bad & by bad I mean really bad.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 5, 2014)

*Anjaan* - 4/10


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2014)

*Haider - 9/10*

OMG! This is a masterpiece , the acting is just brilliant.The Screenplay everything has been done perfectly , the "ACT" done by Shahid in the last 60 minutes was just flawless.The movie threw light on the militant issues in Kashmir, during the movie you will get restless.
I Don't understand why did the film makers din't promote this movie, this movie is 100 times better than Bang bang.

Anyway none of my family members liked it  they were cursing the movie all the way back home


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Haider - 9/10*
> 
> OMG! This is a masterpiece , the acting is just brilliant.The Screenplay everything has been done perfectly , the "ACT" done by Shahid in the last 60 minutes was just flawless.The movie threw light on the militant issues in Kashmir, during the movie you will get restless.
> I Don't understand why did the film makers din't promote this movie, this movie is 100 times better than Bang bang.
> ...



You see that the craving minds will find their way to the movies without much publicity. For all others, there is rampant advertising to grab their attention span.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2014)

*Vidiyum Munn* - 8/10

Vidiyum Munn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quan chi (Oct 6, 2014)

Sometimes this guy give good reviews.
Bang bang


I don't understand why he praises katrina. Maybe he was paid. whatever apart from that rest is quite good.

Haider (I have not seen haider)
From my past vishal bharadwaj experience I think he is somewhat right. His movies are unnecessarily dragged too much & sometimes feels pretentious.
Please note that he is not saying the movie is crap. He is blaming the editing department.  Anyways the guys who have seen haider here may comment better on this.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2014)

*Haider -  *8/10  -  To the point !!

Movies should be made like this. Damn serious, but gripping.

Best thing in this movie, for me, was Shahid Kapoor's acting and background music. Irrfan Khan was classic as always. Infact, every character portrayed their role very well.

However, I didn't understand that how is this movie based on Hamlet (as the theme of the movie was altogether different) ? Can someone throw some light here ?

For those who have watched, please answer this- 



Spoiler



When army raided the village in starting, how was that masked man able to identify the culprits ? What was his basis ?



- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> Haider (I have not seen haider)
> From my past vishal bharadwaj experience I think he is somewhat right. His movies are unnecessarily dragged too much & sometimes feels pretentious.
> Please note that he is not saying the movie is crap. He is blaming the editing department.  Anyways the guys who have seen haider here may comment better on this.



He is a chutiya, period.

People's obsession with finishing anything as fast as possible like t20 seems evident in his video. I agree that the film is slow but it is supposed to be made like that. The targeted viewers are not from the bang bang or kick bandwagon; this is the thing this idiot is not able to understand.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> He is a chutiya, period.
> 
> People's obsession with finishing anything as fast as possible like t20 seems evident in his video. I agree that the film is slow but it is supposed to made like that. The targeted viewers are not from the bang bang or kick bandwagon; this is the thing this idiot is not able to understand.


That he is. But as I said sometimes he gives good reviews. He also criticized kick.
Hmmm... I have to see haider then.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2014)

*Sathuranga Vettai *- 10/10

Well executed con movie . Highly recommended.


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 6, 2014)

22 Jump street. 

Better than the first one. Funny but dont expect anything mind blowing.


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Sathuranga Vettai *- 10/10
> 
> Well executed con movie . Highly recommended.


Watched only half of it. The scams which he devise is just amazing. 
The movie just showcased how the people were/are getting scammed in the real life...


----------



## quan chi (Oct 7, 2014)

*Haider*

I didn't like omkara but haider proved to be different. I think there was in fact some editing/direction problems the two songs (not the stage drama song) were totally not important. This should have saved some time. The film crawls in the second half but no the interest never fades. It will make you sit till the end. 

*It is recommended that you should have a little knowledge about hamlet too to enjoy this movie completely*. Otherwise I think you might overlook the brilliance of this movie. It really takes some skills to convert the same story from one format to another. Moreover another highlight of this film is its dialogues.

Except for the transistor scene (seemed a bit fake) shahid kapoor did well in other areas. Infact all the characters in haider are interesting to watch.Also pankaj kumar's cinematography is awesome!

In short haider is a must watch. Unfortunately idiot public prefers movies like bang bang more.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2014)

quan chi said:


> In short haider is a must watch. *Unfortunately idiot public prefers movies like bang bang more.*



If Krish3 was not enough now we have Bang Bang. I don't know what Hritik is doing with his talent. Anyways I will have to watch Bang Bang first and then make this conclusion but since I didn't enjoy the English one I'm sure this one would be one dumb version.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 7, 2014)

Watched Paranormal Activity 4 & Marked Ones.   

They have really low ratings on imdb, but I liked them still. Not as good as 1 & 3 for me but still I thought they build the tension well & never during the movie I was bored. 
That said "Marked Ones" is the one I like the least among all 5.


----------



## harry10 (Oct 7, 2014)

Saw Haider yesterday with my parents. Movie is well directed and acted. Maybe Shahids best performance till date. My dad didn't liked it. He enjoyed more in bang bang. Mom liked it but didn't liked the ending. Same with me. I felt they should have given more space to issues in Kashmir rather than putting all emphasis on relationship between tabu and menon and revenge by Shahid. Kudos to Vishal for capturing beauty of Kashmir. Also, Irrfan Khan deserved more screen time. He is such a powerhouse of talent.
This is the kind of movie I won't watch ever again. It's depressing. 
Rating - 4/5


----------



## theserpent (Oct 7, 2014)

Here


Spoiler



When army raided the village in starting, how was that masked man able to identify the culprits ? What was his basis ?





Spoiler



Umm. you remember his brother informed the army


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 7, 2014)

Bang Bang-7/10
Bad plot
Things for which you should see it-
Hritik's abs
Katrina 
well captured and directed action sequence(atleast much better than salman khan crap) 
bollywood action scenes are getting better quite comparable to hollywood
Overall its a good watch only for action but not  indulging movie


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Saw Haider yesterday with my parents. Movie is well directed and acted. Maybe Shahids best performance till date. My dad didn't liked it. He enjoyed more in bang bang. Mom liked it but didn't liked the ending. Same with me. I felt they should have given more space to issues in Kashmir rather than putting all emphasis on relationship between tabu and menon and revenge by Shahid. Kudos to Vishal for capturing beauty of Kashmir. Also, Irrfan Khan deserved more screen time. He is such a powerhouse of talent.
> This is the kind of movie I won't watch ever again. It's depressing.
> Rating - 4/5


This looks such an impressive review about a movie.
*You are definitely the most Mature bloke here in TDF.*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Here
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Well, you are missing the point. If that was the case, then the army could have directly raided the doctors house. In fact, they actually gave time to terrorists to escape, which they didn't; thus they got killed.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 8, 2014)

Two movies:

1.Bang Bang: masala movie. Entertaining. Strictly one time watch. By the way is it me, or hrithik fired that automatic rifle probably a LMG without a clip 

2. Haider: not going into facts and all, a very well directed and well acted movie. Never knew shahid kapoor could act so well.


----------



## harry10 (Oct 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> This looks such an impressive review about a movie.
> *You are definitely the most Mature bloke here in TDF.*



Well, TDF is too big so can't say but definitely more mature than you any day. Trust me dude you don't wanna get personal with me. 
Try to get a life if you can manage it somehow.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 8, 2014)

I feel haider is going to win a award this time


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Well, TDF is too big so can't say but definitely more mature than you any day. Trust me dude you don't wanna get personal with me.
> Try to get a life if you can manage it somehow.



Too be very honest I don't think I made any direct comment about your nature whether you are mature or immature , clever or dumb. Maybe I should have refrained from telling why will you watch a movie on your friend's insistence and that too on a TV. 
You better get a life and you better not get personal. I want to close this argument on this.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 8, 2014)

The fault in our stars 9/10...awesome romantic emotional movie    must watch


----------



## harry10 (Oct 8, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Too be very honest I don't think I made any direct comment about your nature whether you are mature or immature , clever or dumb. Maybe I should have refrained from telling why will you watch a movie on your friend's insistence and that too on a TV.
> You better get a life and you better not get personal. I want to close this argument on this.



Fine. Let's just agree to disagree and leave it out. Life is too short to argue unnecessarily on Internet. Cheers


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wanna ask if Haider is family friendly?


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Just wanna ask if Haider is family friendly?


Yes many here took their parents with them. I didn't watch it so take my reply as a pinch of salt


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Fine. Let's just agree to disagree and leave it out. Life is too short to argue unnecessarily on Internet. Cheers


Cheers Bro!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Just wanna ask if Haider is family friendly?


A couple of smooches and a very mild sex scene if that's fine with you.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Just wanna ask if Haider is family friendly?



Yes. One unnecessary boring sex scene is there but nothing like hollywood.


----------



## harry10 (Oct 8, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> A couple of smooches and a very mild sex scene if that's fine with you.



Dat sex scene was absolutely unnecessary in the context of storyline.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 8, 2014)

In bang bang I sat at one corner seat and y____ at katrina. one day soon I will ....her thats a promise.
I spend Rs 250 for Ya**ing. mazaa aa gaya. ghar me hilane se accha 200 rupaye me hall me jake ....ke ejac..te kiya screen pe. wah mazaa aaa gaya. sali isi bat ki toh paise leti hai.

Now after I have told the truth man halka ho gaya.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 8, 2014)

[MENTION=262015]10 numberi[/MENTION]

Did you get confused while posting the above post - this is The Digit Forum and not Bencho app


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 8, 2014)

[MENTION=262015]10 numberi[/MENTION]
I don't know if I'm blind or something but I honestly don't think Katrina is THAT hot.

Anyway thanks guys for the info. The last movie I watched with my parents that had a sex scene was Humpty Sharma Ki Dulhaniya. If the scene in Haider is anything like that then I'm fine with it.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 8, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=262015]10 numberi[/MENTION]
> 
> Did you get confused while posting the above post - this is The Digit Forum and not Bencho app


Oh okay.. in digits I c@*e 5 times. S@@li **** kh@*@ karne ke to paise leti hai. 

I don't lie you see I always tell the truth. Tell me am i not correct?

- - - Updated - - -



TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=262015]10 numberi[/MENTION]
> I don't know if I'm blind or something but I honestly don't think Katrina is THAT hot.



Are nahi yaar you are right but when the movie so faltu. timepaas karne ke liye kuch chahiye na. to isse accha tp kya ho sakta tha.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2014)

^^ wtf!   
_Are yaar tu sahi hai bhai_ But say that to some place in public where everybody can read the truth. In this forum only few people will read. I would suggest you write an article about it & mail that to Times of india. I am sure they will publish it. But don't post that in youtube you will get r***d by 100's of her dumb fans.


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> In bang bang I sat at one corner seat and y____ at katrina. one day soon I will ....her thats a promise.
> I spend Rs 250 for Ya**ing. mazaa aa gaya. ghar me hilane se accha 200 rupaye me hall me jake ....ke ejac..te kiya screen pe. wah mazaa aaa gaya. sali isi bat ki toh paise leti hai.
> 
> Now after I have told the truth man halka ho gaya.


 I laughed so hard


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 8, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Dat sex scene was absolutely unnecessary in the context of storyline.



I will agree.



TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=262015]10 numberi[/MENTION]
> Anyway thanks guys for the info. The last movie I watched with my parents that had a sex scene was Humpty Sharma Ki Dulhaniya. If the scene in Haider is anything like that then I'm fine with it.



Yes, you can say that the sex scene almost akin or less than that.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 9, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> In bang bang I sat at one corner seat and y____ at katrina. one day soon I will ....her thats a promise.
> I spend Rs 250 for Ya**ing. mazaa aa gaya. ghar me hilane se accha 200 rupaye me hall me jake ....ke ejac..te kiya screen pe. wah mazaa aaa gaya. sali isi bat ki toh paise leti hai.
> 
> Now after I have told the truth man halka ho gaya.





10 numberi said:


> Oh okay.. in digits I c@*e 5 times. S@@li **** kh@*@ karne ke to paise leti hai.
> 
> I don't lie you see I always tell the truth. Tell me am i not correct?
> 
> ...



you made my day. 

katrina cant act a penny's worth. sunny leone has acted far better in her earlier movies.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 9, 2014)

*Begin Again* - Oh I love such movies. First it was 'You Instead' in 2011 and now this! Fantastic OST. Good romantic movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Begin Again* - Oh I love such movies. First it was 'You Instead' in 2011 and now this! Fantastic OST. Good romantic movie.


Thanks.


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2014)

okay, let's not make vulgar posts. Got a few reports.

Personally, I laughed at what the guy posted and don't have much problem with it. But that doesn't mean that I'll quote it and reply to it. "hahaha."


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2014)

ico said:


> okay, let's not make vulgar posts. Got a few reports.
> 
> Personally, I laughed at what the guy posted and don't have much problem with it. But that doesn't mean that I'll quote it and reply to it. "hahaha."


bhai aapto bilkul tight budget movie with new star cast mein ek superstar ke guest appearance ke jaisa aathe hain.
Sorry for going off topic.

- - - Updated - - -



10 numberi said:


> In bang bang I sat at one corner seat and y____ at katrina. one day soon I will ....her thats a promise.
> I spend Rs 250 for Ya**ing. mazaa aa gaya. ghar me hilane se accha 200 rupaye me hall me jake ....ke ejac..te kiya screen pe. wah mazaa aaa gaya. sali isi bat ki toh paise leti hai.
> 
> Now after I have told the truth man halka ho gaya.



I rechecked after reading this post whether I'm at TDF or have been wrongly directed to some other page.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 9, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Watched  *The Lazarus Project (2008)* Ratings: 6.2/10



I need to watch it again, I didn't enjoy it that much on the first viewing.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 9, 2014)

*21*-*8/10*
NICE.nothing else......


----------



## a_medico (Oct 10, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Begin Again* - Oh I love such movies. First it was 'You Instead' in 2011 and now this! Fantastic OST. Good romantic movie.



Addicted to the OST. Surprised to know that most of the songs are sung by Keira Knightley herself!


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2014)

Maleficent - 10/10

I truly wonder how the movie started with a happy theme with dark side in the middle of the movie and finally with happy ending again. Jolie performed truly well in their role as Maleficient be it on good or evil nature. A must must watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2014)

*Annabelle 5/10*

Nothing happens in first half, all the actions (2-3 scenes) are then cramped into last 20 minutes.
Pure average. Better wait for Blu Ray release.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 12, 2014)

The Possession of Michael King 2014 - 7/10


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 12, 2014)

shreeux said:


> *Why Blu Ray release?* Its only average...dont waste time and money..!!!



You must be new here .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 13, 2014)

*Triangle - 6/10 *  - As I was watching the movie, I was constantly getting the feeling that I've watched this before.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2014)

*The road*
Another depressing movie. Haven't read the novel. As usual people say the novel is better.
If you have not seen it then see it for once though not everyone will like it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The road*
> Another depressing movie. Haven't read the novel. As usual people say the novel is better.
> If you have not seen it then see it for once though not everyone will like it.



Novel is good too but the movie execution is equally good.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2014)

^^hmmm I thought so.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2014)

Anybody here watched *Maze Runner?*


----------



## harry10 (Oct 14, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Anybody here watched *Maze Runner?*



One time watch.


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The road*
> Another depressing movie. Haven't read the novel. As usual people say the novel is better.
> If you have not seen it then see it for once though not everyone will like it.


Once watched half of the movie, and eventually got bored with it. :{


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 15, 2014)

is it just me or is *Edge of Tomorrow* good??


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> is it just me or is *Edge of Tomorrow* good??



Edge of Tomorrow is Good! The good thing about it is that it doesn't treat viewers dumb.
Highly re-watchable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2014)

*Dances with Wolves (1990)*
awesome movie....must watch


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> is it just me or is *Edge of Tomorrow* good??


too good 

i even plan to start reading the manga which it is based on.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> too good
> 
> i even plan to start reading the manga which it is based on.


What's the manga's name?


----------



## icebags (Oct 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> is it just me or is *Edge of Tomorrow* good??



u'r late, too late ........
people had debate on the same topic ! 



adityak469 said:


> What's the manga's name?



all you need is kill.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> What's the manga's name?



All You Need Is Kill
All You Need Is Kill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> All You Need Is Kill
> All You Need Is Kill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks !! I'll also start it after I watch edge of tomorrow


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if this should belong here, but have fun anyway!

[YOUTUBE]YvydCWM9k0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 16, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not sure if this should belong here, but have fun anyway!



NO it should not. I liked some of their earlier videos but here they have proved how  they are actually. One of the worst videos ever(apart from few jokes). I am sorry to say this but you have to end your SRK fetish here & see the actual truth. The actual truth is those TVF guys went . They at first were against these stars stupid films. But now they are taking ther shelter to get more famous. Those  think that in this way they will also get  srk fanboys like you on their side.

SRK was only there to promote his upcoming idiotic  film "Happy new year" in return the tvf guys will get more likes & fans. That was the deal I suppose. Sale ab sach me  hi kar rahe hai.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2014)

^^ As much as I appraise and agree with your views, you have to understand using such language is not commendable here.
Please take care of that.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> I am sorry to say this but you have to end your SRK fetish here & see the actual truth.


The video was made in a very sporting way. I think they kept their wits as is and still had made a good video. IMO, the video is at per with their usual take on bollywood movies.

b/w thanks but no thanks for your advice on my SRK fetish. 




> The actual truth is those TVF guys went . They at first were against these stars stupid films. But now they are taking ther shelter to get more famous. Those  think that in this way they will also get  srk fanboys like you on their side.


I follow their channel if not religiously but seen quite a lot. And, I may be a SRK 'fanatic' but really (trust me when I say this) I've brains to understand good humor and sarcasm. I can isolate an event and enjoy it for what it is. 
As I told already, this is not first TVF video and obviously not the last too.



> SRK was only there to promote his upcoming idiotic  film "Happy new year" in return the tvf guys will get more likes & fans. That was the deal I suppose. Sale ab sach me  hi kar rahe hai.


I don't really see a problem here. SRK made a movie and he's trying to sell it everywhere. Where's the issue here?
This time he took an unconventional measure and did a skit with TVF (don't you think he knows how badly he gets represented by them in each video?!!!) Its not easy seating together with your haters but he did it anyway. Such a good sport (if not) a true professional he is. 
And, TVF being a YouTube channel must require money to survive. They got hold of the ad-magnet to gain some attention to the future sponsors. 

b/w AIB also did such an episode with 'Aalia Bhatt'. Everyone does that. Try to Njoy without being too judgmental.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

[MENTION=262015]10 numberi[/MENTION] edited your post, Infracted and warned. Ban next time.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [MENTION=262015]10 numberi[/MENTION] edited your post, Infracted and warned. Ban next time.



His post looks funny now


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 16, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> b/w AIB also did such an episode with 'Aalia Bhatt'. Everyone does that. Try to Njoy without being too judgmental.


Are uske baare me to pooch hi mat nahi to yeh anorion mujhe ban kar dega. Though I suspect you behind this because I said something against SRK. 

In clean words AIB has a relative of mahesh bhatt & they do some serious Comedy Housing Under youTube In an Appropriate & Personalized mAnner.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Though I suspect you behind this because I said something against SRK.


I did not report you. You got infraction for valid reason. 

I really don't want to debate with you about SRK. I posted a video. If you don't like it, kindly move on.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> NO it should not. I liked some of their earlier videos but here they have proved how  they are actually. One of the worst videos ever(apart from few jokes). I am sorry to say this but you have to end your SRK fetish here & see the actual truth. The actual truth is those TVF guys went . They at first were against these stars stupid films. But now they are taking ther shelter to get more famous. Those  think that in this way they will also get  srk fanboys like you on their side.
> 
> SRK was only there to promote his upcoming idiotic  film "Happy new year" in return the tvf guys will get more likes & fans. That was the deal I suppose. Sale ab sach me  hi kar rahe hai.



I watched the video. Found it funny and absolutely in line with other TVF videos. And what's wrong with him advertising for his upcoming film? He is more of a businessman than an actor (to whatever extent he can act that is)! Besides it was just for few seconds! I actually liked how he handled Biswarup there, and faced his silly yet practical questions.

Oh, don't even try to get an impression of me about SRK, I hate him, maybe more than you do, but I hate him as an _actor_, and that's where it finishes!

- - - Updated - - -

*White Bird in a Blizzard*

I was thinking about putting it in Must Not watch until I saw last 15 minutes. Still it sits between Must Not and Must watch in my opinion. I absolutely did not like the acting performance of that girl (sorry don't know her name) who was in Divergent too (which I actually really liked). And the overall movie is so dull too. Worst thriller I have seen I think, if anything is thrilling there at all.

A 5 / 10 [5 solely for Ms. Green, and her husband was decent too]


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 17, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> *White Bird in a Blizzard*
> 
> I was thinking about putting it in Must Not watch until I saw last 15 minutes. Still it sits between Must Not and Must watch in my opinion. I absolutely did not like the acting performance of that girl (sorry don't know her name) who was in Divergent too (which I actually really liked). And the overall movie is so dull too. Worst thriller I have seen I think, if anything is thrilling there at all.
> 
> A 5 / 10 [5 solely for Ms. Green, and her husband was decent too]



That girl's name is Shailene Woodley. I've seen quite a few of her films and I can guarantee you that she can act. But I haven't seen White Bird in a Blizzard yet, so can't comment on her acting in that particular movie.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2014)

*The Terminal - 7/10*

Good comedy,good acting


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> That girl's name is Shailene Woodley. I've seen quite a few of her films and I can guarantee you that she can act. But I haven't seen White Bird in a Blizzard yet, so can't comment on her acting in that particular movie.


Thanks. And no, I think you got me wrong. I am not doubting by any means that she can act, just that only in this movie she was kinda disappointing, at least I personally think that. In fact it was her face which led me to this movie, other than the reason that it was a thriller. I loved her performance in Divergent, simple, straightforward, went with the movie beautifully. Maybe I had too much expectations from her, or maybe I was dumb to realize an otherwise good performance syncing with the movie. Eh, whatever.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2014)

*Creature*(2014)
After thinking a lot I decided to put it here (instead of must not thread). Overall this movie is boring. However this movie does have some scenes & dialogues which are downright hilarious. Instead of creating a tense situation it will make you laugh. From acting to overacting from stupid to hilarious face expressions this move has everything.

Please watch it with your friends who have good sense of humour & who have decent knowledge about movies.

This low budget flick is a lazy rip off of another low budget flick which was equally disastrous with same name. Creature (2011) - IMDb
Yes some what like bang bang & knight & day.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Edge of Tomorrow is Good! The good thing about it is that it doesn't treat viewers dumb.
> Highly re-watchable.



yep.. i plan to watch it again soon. maybe tonight itself 



SaiyanGoku said:


> too good
> 
> i even plan to start reading the manga which it is based on.



thanks for the info. i'll get it too.



icebags said:


> u'r late, too late ........
> people had debate on the same topic !



better late than never


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2014)

What was I thinking when I made my wife watch *"SAW"*!!! 
Result of wrong assessment!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> What was I think when I made my wife watch *"SAW"*!!!
> Result of wrong assessment!



What was the reaction ?


----------



## icebags (Oct 19, 2014)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] share ur feelings bro, what is the purpose of posting random names with infos  !


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 19, 2014)

Deliver Us from Evil (2014) - 7/10


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2014)

*Blood diamond*
A good action & informative thriller. Sometimes I really think white people are not as stupid as the peoples of other countries. But its just a thought.

Well I would like to comment on that video which [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] posted I agree a bit with 10 numberi here. Somewhere this idiot srk says he is the 2nd richest star in the world. I am not sure he said that in a funny way or he was serious or maybe I didn't liked the tone.
I have nothing against SRK. Infact he is a good actor but he is just wasting his skills in doing worthless movies like the other khans. If he is the 2nd richest actor in the world then why don't he do some meaningful & good films now?


----------



## amjath (Oct 19, 2014)

^ he is a business man now, doesn't care about his acting career


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 19, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I have nothing against SRK. Infact he is a good actor but he is just wasting his skills in doing worthless movies like the other khans. If he is the 2nd richest actor in the world then why don't he do some meaningful & good films now?


Exactly my thoughts. He can act. It's just the kind of roles he opts to play are not doing justice to his acting skills. But he's getting old now and it's high time he does some good films. Nahi toh baad mein bigdi hui heroine ke ameer baap ke role se hi khud ko satisfy karna padega.


----------



## harry10 (Oct 19, 2014)

Who in bollywood is doing good roles except one or two? Everyone is only concerned with making as much money as they can.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 19, 2014)

^^Yeah right, most of them are .


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2014)

7-beon-bang-ui seon-mul (2013) - IMDb - 10/10

I watched the movie because someone recommended it here. It's surely worth a watch, but few lame moments here and there.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2014)

(Not for those who have already seen it.)
*Predator 2*. Not recommended. Only watch if you are a fan.
*Predators*. Same as above (with enhanced effects)
Due to so many bad reviews on alien versus predators I am not even interested in them & never was.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 20, 2014)

*Filth*

I was going extremely irritated after seeing first 15-20 minutes, but then slowly it started to attract me. Didn't understand lots of words as they were spoken in Scottish (or Irish?) accent, so that was annoying, but McAvoy's performance in this movie was simply outstanding. He will make you hate him at first, but gradually you will see sad for him.

7 / 10



Spoiler



I still don't understand that in which scenes he was actually hallucinating!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2014)

Martin Scorsese Creates a List of 39 Essential Foreign Films for a Young Filmmaker | Open Culture


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 20, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I also want to check out haider, any one seen it yet? By far this movie is better than Dhoom 3 and Krishh


 I have seen Haider..its a good dark movie...with depressing theme ..But all Vishal Bhardwaj  movies are like that...Its a good take on Kashmir in 95 Era...Its story of Hamlet in background of Kashmir

Regarding Bang Bang, I was surprised to read good reviews by fellow digitians...Even I enjoyed the movie with my family...it was a good one,,,with nice songs and action...full masala..why media is so biased for that movie which has earned more than 350 crores..

BANG BANG !

I am sure an idiot movie like HAPPY NEW YR media will praise it and it will earn more than 300-400 crores..stupid janta


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2014)

*The king and the Clown 8/10*

Theme (from IMDB)



> Two clowns living in Korea's Chosun Dynasty get arrested for staging a play that satirizes the king. They are dragged to the palace and threatened with execution but are given a chance to save their lives if they can make the king laugh.



A simple theme but a very deep movie. Every character is drawn very carefully. Not too good, not too bad, all grey.

+ve points:-
-->Acting by all the leads
-->Set design
-->Costume
-->Story

-ve points:-
-->A bit vulgar of my taste 

Highly recommended


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2014)

^^thats a good movie.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2014)

*Back to the future*
Damn it why I never got interested in this series! I can say I watched something really good & entertaining after a long time.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Back to the future*
> Damn it why I never got interested in this series! I can say I watched something really good & entertaining after a long time.



Hoping you watched all the three parts. BTTF is a legend.
Welcome to the fan club.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Back to the future*
> Damn it why I never got interested in this series! I can say I watched something really good & entertaining after a long time.



I watched all the 3 series many times
also played 5 episodes of this game from telltale.
Big man


----------



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Hoping you watched all the three parts. BTTF is a legend.
> Welcome to the fan club.


Nope watched the first part. Will watch the sequels soon. I agree with you here. Which one you liked the most?


amjath said:


> I watched all the 3 series many times
> also played 5 episodes of this game from telltale.
> Big man


Lol I think you meant to say a big fan! Well cant blame you there.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Nope watched the first part. Will watch the sequels soon. I agree with you here. Which one you liked the most?
> 
> Lol I think you meant to say a big fan! Well cant blame you there.



yeah, I mistyped  Actually I typed it as "Bug man" then changed to "Big man"


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Nope watched the first part. Will watch the sequels soon. I agree with you here. Which one you liked the most?



Nothing can be more greater than the first part, which sets the mood and pacing. But 2nd part only gets better when you get to revisit the first part Inside the 2nd. Third is in a different league altogether! 
That's the Most epic Trilogy Evar made. 

Haven't started playing the BTTF: Game for the fear of finishing it off!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Nothing can be more greater than the first part, which sets the mood and pacing. But 2nd part only gets better when you get to revisit the first part Inside the 2nd.


Totally Agree.

*Back to the future 2*
Sorry cannot say the same thing like I told about the first. The first 44 mins of the movie is not much interesting. It becomes interesting when you again revisit the past. The climax  too was not satisfactory maybe due to the sequel line up. Overall compared to the first this movie is just okay.


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2014)

^ You mean Big fan?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Totally Agree.
> 
> *Back to the future 2*
> Sorry cannot say the same thing like I told about the first. The first 44 mins of the movie is not much interesting. It becomes interesting when you again revisit the past. The climax  too was not satisfactory maybe due to the sequel line up. Overall compared to the first this movie is just okay.



Well, BTTF 2 is great in its sense that it tried to imagine what future would look like 26 years later, when computers were not even mainstream. And it got most of it pretty close to right. Except the Hoverboard of course. Since years people are excited that they are going to get a levitating hoverboard. An actual "no-contact-with-floor" kind of hoverboad. And guess what, just a year before 2015, inventors have come pretty close!

Engineers create real Back to the Future hoverboard and it really works (Just today's article)
*www.kickstarter.com/projects/142464853/hendo-hoverboards-worlds-first-real-hoverboard


----------



## quan chi (Oct 22, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, BTTF 2 is great in its sense that it tried to imagine what future would look like 26 years later, when computers were not even mainstream. And it got most of it pretty close to right. Except the Hoverboard of course. Since years people are excited that they are going to get a levitating hoverboard. An actual "no-contact-with-floor" kind of hoverboad. And guess what, just a year before 2015, inventors have come pretty close!
> 
> Engineers create real Back to the Future hoverboard and it really works (Just today's article)
> *www.kickstarter.com/projects/142464853/hendo-hoverboards-worlds-first-real-hoverboard



Good info there. However It requires a metal surface to work. Considering that I would say we already got something similar for a very long time called maglev transportation!

Anyways 
*Back to the future 3*
Completed the trilogy. I would say I liked it a bit more than the second part. If I have to rate I would say bttf 1 > bttf 3 > bttf 2.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 22, 2014)

*Miracle in cell no. 7* - Insane Korean tearjerker!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Good info there. However It requires a metal surface to work. Considering that I would say we already got something similar for a very long time called maglev transportation!
> 
> Anyways
> *Back to the future 3*
> Completed the trilogy. I would say I liked it a bit more than the second part. If I have to rate I would say bttf 1 > bttf 3 > bttf 2.



Congo for completing the trilogy. You did in the nick of time, before 2015. 
I intend to goto US of A next year for the BTTF event which would happen in Oct 2015. Atleast I will try to.

About maglev transportation, that is no where near to Hoverboards!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 22, 2014)

^^Thanks. Yes indeed they are different but they do have little similarities. what I said was both needs metal surfaces to work & both are levitated only few inches from the ground. Moreover the article itself quotes 





> Unlike magnetic levitation systems employed today, our hover systems are comparably inexpensive and completely sustainable.


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

^ reviewers say one wheel feels like hover boards. But can't replace it 

The Onewheel self-balancing, single-wheeled skateboard comes to CES, we take it for a spin (video)


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2014)

^Oh get back on topic...


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> ^Oh get back on topic...


Only one post  I went off.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> Only one post  I went off.



Not only you. Past couple posts. They are more apt for the "random news" section.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Not only you. Past couple posts. They are more apt for the "random news" section.



Your wish is my command. 
*www.digit.in/forum/random-news/187934-closest-thing-real-flying-hoverboard.html

Hoverboard fans, Teleport here! ^^


----------



## harry10 (Oct 22, 2014)

What if- 
It's a nice light Hearted romantic movie. Daniel Radcliffe has finally broken out of his Harry Potter image. Movie is predictable but engaging. Recommended. 
Rating - 4/5


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 22, 2014)

*Kaththi* - 7/10

Kaththi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow* - 9/10 
Live.Die.Repeat  
Epic


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> *Kaththi* - 7/10
> 
> Kaththi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Kaththi.

Guththi.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 23, 2014)

Happy Diwali ... and here is the gift . 



Spoiler


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Watched...
> 
> Grace of Monaco (2014) - IMDb
> 
> ...



you are suppossed to give a rating and opinion we already know imdb ratings


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2014)

^ someone seems to be running k-movie marathon, on pure black coffee ! 

ok, i still have not watched My Sassy Girl yet, donno for what reason, but i have watched *My Scary Girl* few days ago. 

acting kinda looked like a bit of stiff, but plot was weird and interesting as usual. really enjoyed it, and felt scared, what if ..... what if ..... same thing happens to me ? *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/42.gif

7/10


----------



## srkmish (Oct 24, 2014)

Paranormal Activity 4 : The novelty factor introduced in the first movie gradually attenuated and the films got progressively worse and this is the most boring of the lot. Nothing scared me. The first one was great.


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Happy Diwali ... and here is the gift .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


As I'm not a comic fan or reader, its too much to digest


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Paranormal Activity 4 : The novelty factor introduced in the first movie gradually attenuated and the films got progressively worse and this is the most boring of the lot. Nothing scared me. The first one was great.



Have you seen the 5th one  (the marked ones)?   I doubt you'd like it if you didn't enjoy the 4th .. though its different.
Did you like the 2nd better than 3rd ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2014)

A most wanted man
6/10..
Boring

There are movies that are predictably interesting, and unpredictably interesting

but this movie is just unpredictably boring

No idea how this got 7+ IMDB score


----------



## srkmish (Oct 24, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Have you seen the 5th one  (the marked ones)?   I doubt you'd like it if you didn't enjoy the 4th .. though its different.
> Did you like the 2nd better than 3rd ?



I thot 2nd and 3rd were equally good. 5th i will watch soon. Have already downloaded it.

As a general trend, horror movies are not upto par these days. The last great horror(Slasher) movie i watched was You're next. In terms of pure horror, the last i enjoyed much was 1408. Nothing after that seriously.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> The last great horror(Slasher) movie i watched was You're next. In terms of pure horror, the last i enjoyed much was 1408. Nothing after that seriously.



Wow !!  That's 7 years old now.      Haven't watched "1408" yet, I need to watch it.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> As a general trend, horror movies are not upto par these days.  In terms of pure horror, *the last i enjoyed much was 1408*. Nothing after that seriously.



Watched it yesterday night on Movies HD and made me go to wiki to read the story again.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

300- Rise of an empire = 3.5/10
Graphics were like watching a video game, definitely not a family movie. Destroyed the legacy of 300. 

Non-Stop (2014)= 7.5/10
Typical Liam Neeson movie, good suspense with some action. 

Captain Philips (Tom Hanks)= 7.7/10
A good movie to spend your 2 hrs for. Acting of Hanks was superb as always. 

The plots of above two were same old hijacking but with a twist. I admire the quality that hollywood continues to produce.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 24, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Its better than Part 1...!!!
> 
> *Cold Prey 2 (2008) * Ratings: 7/10
> "Fritt vilt II" (original title)
> 86 min  -  Drama | Horror | Mystery  -  10 October 2008 (Norway)



Thanks. I forgot to add this to my DL. Had heard good reviews about this. I am a fan of thriller/horror movies.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Watched it yesterday night on Movies HD and made me go to wiki to read the story again.



Which ending you saw. It has 2 different endings and the better one is 



Spoiler



When he replays the recorder and his deceased girl's voice is played back and the mother freaks out. Whatta ending!


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Happy Diwali ... and here is the gift .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ultron has teeth!


----------



## srkmish (Oct 24, 2014)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] : I think you too are a horror fan like me. I have never watched perfume because my friend revealed the whole story to me


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2014)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]

So many movies...hehe. Good to see someone taking interest in whole spectrum.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 25, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Captain Philips is based on True Events..!!!Maersk Alabama hijacking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes, as the credits in the film show.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new Liam neeson movie?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 26, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Liam neeson movie?


Which? A walk among the tombstone?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 26, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Liam neeson movie?


Which one are you talking about? Non Stop or A Walk Among the Tombstones?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 26, 2014)

A walk among tombstones


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 26, 2014)

pk trailer is disappointing. aamir is doing the same 3 idiots role. Moreover that irritating actress is not fit for it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2014)

(Tamil) Madras (2014) - IMDb - 10/10

If you like gang-based movies, surely you will like it. The movie clearly portrayed the lives of people in North Chennai, and the things happening around them.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Fury - 7.2/10*, notable performance by all. 
Being in the same genre which has given us some phenomenal films of all time, Fury has  not so enthralling a story for a WAR movie to be honest. The execution of the same, although, has been at the same level of any good war movie there is.

 The movie is graphically explicit, with strong language and violent striking horrors o' war. The most praiseworthy aspect of the movie is the Audio quality and sound stage direction, which, with a credibly designed theater and powerful surround sound systems, can make serious impact in the action scenes, packing quite a lot of punch and awe in the tank battles.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 26, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> pk trailer is disappointing. aamir is doing the same 3 idiots role. Moreover that irritating actress is not fit for it.



I felt the same that it looked similar to 3 Idiots. But I think it's too early to predict. Let's wait till 19th December.
Till now Rajkumar Hirani has not disappointed.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 26, 2014)

kaththi( Tamil) - 7/10
Full timepass masala movie. Plot-wise, its weaker than i expected, but its still watchable. The theme( revolving around farmer's plight ) is thought provoking. Kudos to A.RMurugadoss and Vijay.
Samantha had very little role to play. Fully wasted. :/ Neil nitin mukesh does a decent job. 
Enjoyed it very much as tamil movies are not shown much in theatres in nagpur.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 27, 2014)

*The Expendables 3*

Won't lie, I actually liked it. 6/10



Spoiler



I was laughing so hard after this, just had to upload this part. 

The Expendables 3! ROFL! on Vimeo


----------



## theserpent (Oct 27, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> pk trailer is disappointing. aamir is doing the same 3 idiots role. Moreover that irritating actress is not fit for it.



His expressions are the same almost in every movie, but he still is one of the best actors in India.Also Rajkumar hirani never makes a bad movie.
In this movie,Aamir is a alien I guess.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2014)

*Happy New Year*
Move is just about Ok. Not surprised that it's crossed 100 crores in such a short time. These days movies need to be just about ok to hit 100 crore mark. First Krishh3 then Dhoom3 and then Jai Ho and now HNY.


----------



## Shah (Oct 27, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow
My Rating: 9/10

Really a great plot and a must watch Sci-Fi film. The thing that surprised me is that there are almost zero adult scenes which is a rarity now-a-days even in (B/T/K)ollywood.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2014)

Saw japanese movie Death Note and its awesome ...8/10..Shouldnt a dedicated thread be created for Korean/Japanese/Chinese best movies ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2014)

esumitkumar said:


> Saw japanese movie Death Note and its awesome ...8/10..Shouldnt a dedicated thread be created for Korean/Japanese/Chinese best movies ?



movie was crap, watch Death Note anime instead


----------



## srkmish (Oct 27, 2014)

I re watched Cache yesterday and still don't think this is a good movie. I appreciate a fair degree of symbolism but it leaves the audience confounded and the elitists at IMDB boards who chide and snob over those who apparently didn't 'get' it are annoying to say the least. I can cite many great deeply engaging mystery movies which 



Spoiler



covers up almost all loose ends and gives the viewer a satisfactory ending e.g. The uninvited Guest - This is a masterpiece in movie making , during the middle it is upended and totally transforms into another movie. There are also great movies where mystery remains unsolved but the ending is so impactful that it haunts you e.g. The Memories of Murder . What a brilliant brilliant movie that is!


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 27, 2014)

Let's be cops-6.5/10
Lucy - 6/10
Xmans days in the past of future - 8/10 quicksilver = all xmen
Transformers - 4/10
Chhota bheem and the Pirate attack - 8.4/10 nice plot but slow character development


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Schindler's List : 9/10

I was a bit skeptical before watching this movie as i thought the pace of the movie was way too slow for my taste, but despite that, i found the movie rather engrossing.
Liam Neeson and ralph fiennes were Fantastic !!

One of the finest movies i've ever watched !!


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 27, 2014)

Isn't that a black and white movie? I want to watch it


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 27, 2014)

^Yup..Black and white movie.  DO watch it !!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2014)

What if every part of the ship was replaced with parts from some other ships. Will the ship still be the original ship? This is called the Ship of Theseus Paradox.
I watched *"Ship of Theseus"* yesterday. A waited a long time before watching this. I liked it. Slowly moving but engrossing movie. Also some scenes that you may find repulsing. But a man has to experience everything in his lifetime.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 28, 2014)

*A Most Wanted Man*

Simply brilliant movie, and outstanding performance by Philip Seymour Hoffman as usual.

8/10


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2014)

*Instruction Not Included - 8/10*


Spoiler



For those who like melodrama kind


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

My wife is a gangster - 7.5/10


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2014)

*Happy New Year - 7/10*

I wen't to this movie with no expectations, and I was surprised it was good.. just leave your brain at home.
Overall, It's entertaining and I seriously found it much better than the crappy Masala movies releasing recently like Bang bang etc


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 28, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Happy New Year - 7/10*
> 
> I wen't to this movie with no expectations, and I was surprised it was good.. just leave your brain at home.
> Overall, It's entertaining and I seriously found it much better than the crappy Masala movies releasing recently like Bang bang etc



@ rhitwick is going to like this post.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2014)

They had shown a small teaser of the movie *Detective Byomkesh Bakshi* , and this will probably be another amazing piece of art.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 28, 2014)

*We need to talk about Kevin* - 6.5/10

Expected more.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 28, 2014)

I have seen the trailer of *deFective byomkesh bakshi* in youtube few days back. 
Dibakar banerjee has a good reputation of making some good films but with this I don't know what he was thinking.  
Modernize byomkesh by adding detective before him on purpose? Some of these current idiot indian directors found the sherlock holmes movies so interesting that they just couldn't get it off their mind.
Oh yes bond james bond too!
They will now make an original look like a duplicate like other films


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2014)

theserpent said:


> *Happy New Year - 7/10*
> 
> I wen't to this movie with no expectations, and I was surprised it was good.. just leave your brain at home.
> Overall, It's entertaining and I seriously found it much better than the crappy Masala movies releasing recently like Bang bang etc





ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick is going to like this post.


Only when you post as [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION].


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 29, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> I have seen the trailer of *deFective byomkesh bakshi* in youtube few days back.
> Dibakar banerjee has a good reputation of making some good films but with this I don't know what he was thinking.
> Modernize byomkesh by adding detective before him on purpose? The idiot indian directors found the sherlock holmes movies so interesting that they just couldn't get it off their mind.
> Oh yes bond james bond too!
> They will now make an original look like a duplicate like other films



I don't know about movie directors Vs TV directors but the Serial on TV was damn good. I wouldn't mind watching re run of it again.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 29, 2014)

^^ The serial is true to the book.
You don't need to put some unnecessary kissing scenes here too to attract the public. This is just cheap. Putting a kissing scene in a movie doesn't make it an international standard movie. Moreover byomkesh bakshi is NOT sherlock holmes let him remain Indian. That leading actor just doesn't fits in why was he casted I don't know.


----------



## harry10 (Oct 29, 2014)

The Judge
Amazing. Depressing at times, funny at others, this movie will definitely move you at times. Career best performance by Robert Downey Jr and Robert Duvall. I will be highly surprised if they don't get nominated for Oscars. In fact entire cast is superb. They could have shorten it a bit but then the character development would have suffered. Don't miss it if you like family dramas. 

Rating - 4.5/5


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2014)

*Happy New Year*

[nobody expects an unbiased review from me....such freedom of expression]

Movie is on SRK, by SRK and for (his requirement of earning money) SRK.

Honest opinion:-
--long even comparing Farha's other movies. Editors did poor job.
--Better than 'Chennai Express'
--Some genuine funny moments. Abhishek should get all the praise for it.
--Deepika shines (literally, such smooth shiny skin. They must polish them or what?!!!)
--Boman did good.
--Sonu sood (not sure why was he casted?)
--Chennai express had better songs but no story whereas HNY had story (well don't beat me yet. It has...however hairline the plot is but it does have a start, a middle and an end whereas CE lacked it)

Conclusion : Not recommended to the intellectuals of TDF, recommended only if you at times want to be part of mass and take the 'popular' taste of bollywood....give this a chance.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2014)

24 hours of horror with a dozen of the genre's freshest voices · The A.V. Club


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2014)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]  even though the movie was long,It was entertaining.It did the job.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2014)

*Teenage mutant ninja turtles*
Was never a fan in fact this series never interested me. Even I was not interested in this movie too but saw it just for a change. What I want to say is if your situation is like mine then you may like it too. I think its flawed but nevertheless a good entertaining movie.
However if you are a fan of TMNT comics then my little bit research tells me you may dislike it strongly or you may find it average since they have completely changed the origin of the story.

- - - Updated - - -


Extended trailer.This trailer is better than the first. Also some subtle things are going on during the first few secs.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 30, 2014)

*Eliza Graves*

Kind of a mixed bag IMHO. One watch should suffice.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Extended trailer.This trailer is better than the first. Also some subtle things are going on during the first few secs.


I loved Thor's expressions during Captain's try.  Spader has a unique, deep voice and I think he is the best choice for Ultron.


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not a comic fan so can anyone clear me something. Why do we have a ironman vs hulk fight?


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Then wait for the movie. (Its easy to guess too if you if you have seen the avengers & paid attention to what ultron is saying specifically.)



I will see once again. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Spader has a unique, deep voice and I think he is the best choice for Ultron.



Reminded me of bane from TDKR. I liked his voice more than the trailer.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, the short clip from the movie at the beginning of the 2nd trailer was fun to watch. I think maybe Cap's gonna picks up Thor's hammer after all at some point later in the movie and prove himself worthy.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 30, 2014)

Captain picked up Thor's hammer a few times in Comics and I am sure he is going to do the same in this movie or next in the line.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2014)

*Dawn of the planet of the apes*
First movie was better. I was expecting it to be better but was disappointed. I am putting this movie here because of its undeserved high ratings. Completely disappointing. Except for the amazing CGI there is nothing much to talk about here. The story is ages old & very weak moreover its not much convincing. If you call it a brainless entertainer I would agree. & we blame bollywood.


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Captain picked up Thor's hammer a few times in Comics and I am sure he is going to do the same in this movie or next in the line.



if captain to pick up, then hulk should be able to throw it miles away, so should suited IM, unless the handle is equipped with some kind of fingerprint device.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 31, 2014)

icebags said:


> if captain to pick up, then hulk should be able to throw it miles away, so should suited IM, unless the handle is equipped with some kind of fingerprint device.


According to Thor movie, only a true worthy hero can pick up Mjolnir, the hammer and I think other than Thor, only Captain is true hero in some sense.


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> According to Thor movie, only a true worthy hero can pick up Mjolnir, the hammer and I think other than Thor, only Captain is true hero in some sense.


When did he picked it up anyway


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Annabelle : 6/10
: its a decent horror movie.. Watched it at pvr night shoot.. The sound effects were good..not as good as The conjuring..there were few scenes where it was too spooky.. Expected more.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> movie was crap, watch Death Note anime instead


 He he ..I dont know of anime series..just saw sequel : Death Note II The last name ...good movie - 8/10 

Concept is good and I liked Light as well as L's brilliance  Ryuk was funny too


----------



## srkmish (Oct 31, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Dawn of the planet of the apes*
> First movie was better. I was expecting it to be better but was disappointed. I am putting this movie here because of its undeserved high ratings. Completely disappointing. Except for the amazing CGI there is nothing much to talk about here. The story is ages old & very weak moreover its not much convincing. If you call it a brainless entertainer I would agree. & we blame bollywood.



Exactly. Overhyped movie. Nothing compared to the original.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 31, 2014)

He did it in the comics. So if there's anybody else who's gonna pick up the mjolnir other than thor, it's gotta be cap. Anybody who is worthy can pick it up, even a 10 yr old.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone watched Fury (2014) by Brad Pitt? Planning to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm not a comic fan so can anyone clear me something. Why do we have a ironman vs hulk fight?


It may be like this. 
1. Ultron may have gained control over the hulk-buster suit to fight Hulk or
2. Stark may have donned hulk-buster suit to confront hulk, when banner became hulk without his control.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> When did he picked it up anyway


I knew it, Mjolnir was wielded by non-asgardians like Captain America. Googled and found that, he did in Thor#390


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 31, 2014)

I know starting plot of a movie .... but don't know name (I hope you guys help me, remember)

At starting of movie..
There was a girl living with his mother .... never met her dad..
Then she try to find out her dad, It turn out his dad is the assassins or something.
She went at his dad office, to work as receptionist( she didn't told him yet)
Then she came back way  home, saw her ex standing at the gate....In order to avoid him, she climb up wall and enter her home from first floor window.

Later, another day, she went back to her job...where her dad caught her and interrogate her, where she revels her identity....
Then they went to golf court to assassinate somebody using mechanical bee (controlled by remote)...but everything get screwed up....
Then She shoot poison sting to person (supposed to be killed) by hand....only and impress everybody

^^ This is only starting of movie, I couldn't watch further due power cut ....
I hope you guys know movie name


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 31, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm not a comic fan so can anyone clear me something. Why do we have a ironman vs hulk fight?



Speculation : 

1. Ultron has control over The Hulkbuster+Iron Man armour .
2. Hulk is not in control and has been aggravated like he was in avengers 1  (by loki's staff ) , Banner can control Hulk when he transform through his will but not otherwise . Scarlett Witch (Wanda Maximoff) played by Elizabeth Olsen  has some vast range of powers including the power to control people and play with their minds .


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

^thanks


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2014)

If you look closely at the trailer, it looks like Hulk has done something very wrong, feeling guilty, and everyone else is avoiding looking at him


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 31, 2014)

Rush (2013) - IMDb  *Rush 7/10*


----------



## RON28 (Oct 31, 2014)

is there any other movie like "The Prestige"? if yes then please tell me.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2014)

^nope don't think so, if there is, even I wanna know. But in what sense you are asking?? 

they purposely went overboard in one thing, which no other movie has done so much. You can watch the film frame by frame and very carefully. The dialogue "Are you watching closely?" is repeated over and over again, encouraging you to do just that. And it does not fall apart or make less sense when you do watch it closely and figure it all out, unlike other mental exercises films like say The Matrix or Pi.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

As per the subtitle I have of "The Prestige" the statement "Are you watching closely" is said 4 times. The movie begins with it and is said 3 more times during the course of the movie. And I couldn't get what you mean by "it does not make less sense when you do watch it closely". What things you notice that you don't if you don't watch it closely?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2014)

RON28 said:


> is there any other movie like "The Prestige"? if yes then please tell me.



There is "The Illusionist". This movie will keep you interested till the end mainly due to the beautiful performances by the cast especially edward norton.
But don't expect it to be as good as the prestige because as per me the climax of that movie is not proper. You might be able to guess the climax easily. Because of the stupid climax it couldn't achieve what the later achieved.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep didn't count, but 4 times is still repeated. It shows up frequently enough in the movie, to seem repeated.
like you come across odd bits of obscure trivia - Tesla apparently liked to wear white gloves. If you check to see if they showed that in the movie, yes they did! 
you have to pay attention to scenes.. like the bowler hats shows that the machine actually works for real and is not some kind of trick, or just a teleporter. Then Fallon's make up... it's a pleasure just looking at it. Then the interactions between Borden, his assistant and his wife makes another layer of sense when you already know the story - and then it becomes kind of fun to imagine what they meant without you knowing the story. The whole movie is peppered with clues and hints that you can only understand over multiple viewings. Another fun aspect is picking out which twin is doing what throughout the course of the movie, and not just "a twin" - they have unique characteristics. Didn't even get the ending the first time around.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 1, 2014)

the trailer looks like Avengers 1 plus Iron Man 3 (with bad robotic suites ) very disappointed with trailer,


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> the trailer looks like Avengers 1 plus Iron Man 3 *(with bad robotic suites )* very disappointed with trailer,



Ultron is one the best Marvel Villain .

Before Avengers was released People were saying avengers 1 was Iron man with friends  i.e. Iron Man 3 .

to the Bold part : Ughhh


----------



## icebags (Nov 1, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Anyone watched Fury (2014) by Brad Pitt? Planning to watch tomorrow.



did u see it ? was good ?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> the trailer looks like Avengers 1 plus Iron Man 3 (with bad robotic suites ) very disappointed with trailer,


Are you referring to the Hulkbuster armor? I think it was pretty cool. Didn't pay attention to any other armor though. Will have to re-watch it.

Anyway, I'm not super-excited for this movie as I was for the first Avengers because I don't trust Joss Whedon anymore. He ruined the first one IMO with cheesy dialogues (He's adopted, WTF), badly designed (laughable) costumes/outfits/suits (Cap's outfit got me ROFL), bad cinematography (looked like a TV show) and whatnot. I just hope this one is better.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> did u see it ? was good ?



Its good as per the IMDB reviews. Will watch tomorrow probably. Never watched a war based movie on hall.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Never watched a war based movie on hall.



If you didn't watch "Day after Tomorrow" released recently in theater, you missed a lot! 
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]: I guess another watch of "The Prestige" is warranted.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 1, 2014)

Vyom said:


> If you didn't watch "Day after Tomorrow" released recently in theater, you missed a lot!
> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]: I guess another watch of "The Prestige" is warranted.



I said war based like WWI and WWII (Stalag 17, Lone Survivor etc etc)


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

Apologies, I meant *Edge of Tomorrow*. They sound similar!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 1, 2014)

Tenida said:


> I said war based like WWI and WWII (Stalag 17, Lone Survivor etc etc)



Add The Hurt Locker and Saving Private Ryan


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy new year : 4/10
Full timepass masala movie.. If you're planning to watch it, better leave your brains at home  because its that bad. 
Totally void of logic and plenty of loopholes. 
Strictly one timeout watch..sonu sood, vivaan shah were not that good.. Boman Irani was wasted.. Surprisingly, it was Abhishek Bachchan who managed to stand out from the rest.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Add The Hurt Locker and Saving Private Ryan



I saw these till date 

We were Soldier
All quiet on the western front
The Dirty Dozen
Stripes: A comedy movie based on war. Really funny.
To End all wars
Days of Glory
Stalingrad
Paths of Glory(1957) 
Where Eagles Dare (1968) -
 The Great Escape-
 Stalag 17
Hunger
Saving Private Ryan
 Bridge on the River Kwai
 Paths of Glory
 Schindler's List
Defiance
 Pianist
 Empire Of The Sun
Where Eagles Dare
 Downfall

and these too
1) Apocalypse Now (1979) : During the U.S.-Viet Nam War, Captain Willard is sent on a dangerous mission into Cambodia to assassinate a renegade colonel who has set himself up as a god among a local tribe.

2) The train (1964) 
" In 1944, a German colonel loads a train with French art treasures to send to Germany. The Resistance must stop it without damaging the cargo. (133 mins.)

3) The Counterfeiters (2007): The Counterfeiters is the true story of the largest counterfeiting operation in history, set up by the Nazis in 1936

4) The Guns of Navarone (1961) : A British team is sent to cross occupied Greek territory and destroy the massive German gun emplacement that commands a key sea channel.

5) This Land Is Mine (1941) : A mild-mannered schoolteacher in a Nazi occupied town during WWII finds himself being torn between collaboration and resistance.

6) Destination Tokyo (1943): In order to provide information for the first air raid over Tokyo, a U.S. submarine sneaks into Tokyo Bay and places a spy team ashore

7) Operation Petticoat (1959): World War 2 comedy about a submarine commander who finds himself stuck with a decrepit (and pink) sub, a con-man executive officer and a group of army nurses

8) A Bridge Too Far (1977): A historic telling of the failed attempt to capture several bridges to Germany in World War II in a campaign called Operation Market-Garden.

9) The Longest Day (1962): The events of D-Day, told on a grand scale from both the Allied and German points of view.

10) Three Kings (1999): In the aftermath of the Persian Gulf War, 4 soldiers set out to steal gold that was stolen from Kuwait, but they discover people who desperately need their help

11) Judgment at Nuremberg (1961) : In 1948, an American court in occupied Germany tries four Nazi judges for war crimes

12) Letters from Iwo Jima (2006): The story of the battle of Iwo Jima between the United States and Imperial Japan during World War II, as told from the perspective of the Japanese who fought it.


13) Battle of Britain (1969): In 1940, the British Royal Air Force fights a desperate battle vs. the Nazi Germany Air Force for control of British air space to prevent a Nazi invasion of Britain

14) Tora! Tora! Tora! (1970) A dramatization of the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and the series of American blunders that allowed it to happen. mins.)

15) Patton (1970) : The World War II phase of the controversial American general's career is depicted.

16) Battle of the Bulge (1965): In the winter of 1944, the Allied Armies stand ready to invade Germany at the coming of a New Year. To prevent this occurrence..

17) Von Ryan's Express (1965): An American POW leads a group mainly British prisoners to escape from the Germans in WWII.

18) Platoon (1986) : A young recruit in Vietnam faces a moral crisis when confronted with the horrors of war and the duality of man. (120 mins.)

19) Valkyrie (2008): Based on actual events, a plot to assassinate Hitler is unfurled during the height of WWII. (121 mins.)

20) Black Hawk Down (2001) : 123 elite U.S. soldiers drop into Somalia to capture two top lieutenants of a renegade warlord and find themselves in a desperate battle with a large force of heavily-armed Somalis

21) The Hurt Locker (2008) Forced to play a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse in the chaos of war, an elite Army bomb squad unit must come together in a city where everyone is a potential enemy and every object could be a deadly bomb

22) Inglorious *******s (2009) : In Nazi-occupied France during World War II, a plan to assassinate Nazi leaders by a group of Jewish U.S. soldiers coincides with a theatre owner's vengeful plans for the same

and many more


----------



## harry10 (Nov 1, 2014)

shreeux said:


> J. Edgar (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 6.6/10
> 137 min  -  Biography | Crime | Drama  -  11 November 2011 (USA)
> 
> 
> ...



Buddy just a suggestion. 
When you mention a movie put the point sweat you liked and what not. If we want only ratings then that can be taken from IMDb. D point of the thread is to give a general idea how the movie is. Cheers.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2014)

*The ghost writer*
A bit confusing but nevertheless a good film. I don't know if all polanski films ends like this coz I saw 3 of his films and all have a bit of say unpleasant endings.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 1, 2014)

*Haider*
After a long time finally saw movie which didn't have any masala elements. First half was good,Second half didn't like it that much.
Good acting from Shahid and Tabu.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I know starting plot of a movie .... but don't know name (I hope you guys help me, remember)
> 
> At starting of movie..
> There was a girl living with his mother .... never met her dad..
> ...


Anybody ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 2, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Are you referring to the Hulkbuster armor? I think it was pretty cool. Didn't pay attention to any other armor though. Will have to re-watch it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not super-excited for this movie as I was for the first Avengers because I don't trust Joss Whedon anymore. He ruined the first one IMO with cheesy dialogues (He's adopted, WTF), badly designed (laughable) costumes/outfits/suits (Cap's outfit got me ROFL), bad cinematography (looked like a TV show) and whatnot. I just hope this one is better.




Its my Favorite Superhero movie (The Avengers) !


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Anybody ??



Is it Hanna (2011) - IMDb ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2014)

Wild Things (1998) - IMDb - after a long time seen a movie with couple of twist in the story. Surely it's now one of my most favorite suspense thriller. 8.5/10.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 2, 2014)

*Let's be cops - 6.5/10* good comedy...good watch


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 2, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its my Favorite Superhero movie (The Avengers) !



Sorry.


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Anybody ??



if u come to know the name, dont forget to share, looks like interesting plot.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 2, 2014)

Finally saw Gone Girl and its great. Saying anything about is to give some part of the story away. I am glad i din't even saw the trailer. I refuse to see any trailers nowadays cuz they spoil too much of the movie's expectations.

I have to say after a long time i saw a movie where i dint feel the need to check my phone for watsapp notifications  . Oh and the soundtrack is brilliant too.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 2, 2014)

*Let's be Cops - 7/ 10*

Pretty good


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

Saw the furious 7 trailer


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 2, 2014)

*Grave of the Fireflies - * : I'd rate it 7.3/10.  
Its Japanese  animated movie but it has a much higher imdb rating.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 3, 2014)

copycat was a bore. its a clichéd serial killer movie


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2014)

*Non Stop

*


Spoiler



In this movie, I didn't get this part...

In the last scene, when Nesson's supervisor asks that "they want the money back" for that Nesson replies "what money!".
1. They didn't not transferred the money, but just faking it? (and Nesson know about it) or
2. They did transfer the money and Neeson don't have any intention to give it back? (suggesting he was one of the accomplice along with the two other hijackers).


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Is it Hanna (2011) - IMDb ?


nope....

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> if u come to know the name, dont forget to share, looks like interesting plot.


Sure i'll ,....but if only i get to know...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Sure i'll ,....but if only i get to know...



You need to remember something more. Like director, actor, any actor in non lead, time of movie, genre of movie, anything other thing which we can use to resemble the name of film.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You need to remember something more. Like director, actor, any actor in non lead, time of movie, genre of movie, anything other thing which we can use to resemble the name of film.


if could remember these.....then i would find it myself..
sry i couldn't get anything...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> if could remember these.....then i would find it myself..
> sry i couldn't get anything...



Nope. There IS a way we can still find it.

Just try to remember on which channel you saw the partial film. And/Or on which date. That's all we need.


----------



## Akira (Nov 3, 2014)

Saw Audition  IMDB Rating: 7.3/10.

Had to close halfway through to get my bearings in place. Took a break before resuming. Best damn  psychological horror/creepiest movie I've seen-ever. Not the best J-Horror movie, but has to be included in the top 5. *My rating: 8.5/10*(it'd be higher if we saw a little more of Asami's backstory).

DON'T WATCH IF YOU HAVE A QUEASY STOMACH. Seriously, guys, this isn't a dare. Just don't. Don't blame me if you puke your guts out at a certain point in the movie.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Nope. There IS a way we can still find it.
> 
> Just try to remember on which channel you saw the partial film. And/Or on which date. That's all we need.


It was on HBO... at late night 1am or 2 am ..
few years back...


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I know starting plot of a movie .... but don't know name (I hope you guys help me, remember)
> 
> At starting of movie..
> There was a girl living with his mother .... never met her dad..
> ...



Sounded like Mr. Brooks, but the plot is different.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 3, 2014)

^^ nope
And finder of movie's name will win trip to MURICA!!!...


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ nope
> And finder of movie's name will win trip to MURICA!!!...



You will have a better chance of finding it if you ask in reddit.


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Any one suggest good movie like this....Previously i watched like this..*What Maisie Knew (2012) * and *Miracle in Cell No. 7 (2013)*
> 
> *Instructions Not Included (2013)*  No se Aceptan Devoluciones (2013) (original title)  Ratings: 7.7/10
> 122 min  -  Comedy | Drama  -  6 September 2013 (USA)


You want a melodrama kinda or a little girl plays an important role in the film?
...ing (korean movie), ticks both. Check it if you haven't seen before.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> It was on HBO... at late night 1am or 2 am ..
> few years back...



Couple of Years! 
I thought of searching the channel schedule but couple of years is not very specific. 

Anyway, do keep an eye on HBO, movies keeps on repeating on TV.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Couple of Years!
> I thought of searching the channel schedule but couple of years is not very specific.
> 
> Anyway, do keep an eye on HBO, movies keeps on repeating on TV.



Yeah, I know ...
I'll try to find out on reddit...


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new movie from David Fincher, Gone Girl ? Is it a good movie?


----------



## srkmish (Nov 4, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen the new movie from David Fincher, Gone Girl ? Is it a good movie?



Go See it. Anything else i say will ruin it for you. 



Spoiler



Stuart: Here, Sheldon, I pulled the new Hellboy for you. It's mind-blowing.

Sheldon Cooper: Excuse me! Spoiler alert!

Stuart: But I didn't spoil anything.

Sheldon Cooper: You told me it's mind-blowing, so my mind is going into it pre-blown, and once a mind is *pre*-blown, it cannot be *re*-blown.

Stuart: I'm sorry.

Sheldon Cooper: Said the Grinch to Christmas.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 4, 2014)

Booked two tickets of FURY. 60bucks each


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 4, 2014)

Watched Wrong Turn 6: Last Resort. Interesting movie 7/10


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Compare to (*I, Robot (2004)*) its very poor and slow..!!!
> 
> Autómata (2014) - IMDb Ratings: 6.2/10
> 109 min  -  Sci-Fi | Thriller  -  23 January 2015 (Spain)



I, Robot is just Incredible. I can watch it any number of times and not get bored. It's a movie that inspires a generation. And nobody could have acted Del Spooner better than Will Smith did!

Btw, have you watched Automata? It's not even released in some states. It won't come to India perhaps as per imdb listing.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2014)

*The changeling*
Those who loves some good suspense or intelligent horror movies without any unnecessary mindless gore or cliches then this movie is a perfect fit. Its a very good movie indeed.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *The changeling*
> Those who loves some good suspense or intelligent *horror* movies without any unnecessary mindless gore or cliches then this movie is a perfect fit. Its a very good movie indeed.



Why mention 'horror'? Its not horror IMO.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Why mention 'horror'? Its not horror IMO.


Then for you the definition of horror may be different.
Its a horror & mystery both.

(Btw you didn't get confused with this one right? Changeling (2008) - IMDb)


----------



## Tenida (Nov 4, 2014)

Fury (2014): One word "Awesome"
Will give 8.5/10.
Do watch guys at a hall.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 4, 2014)

Naan Sigappu Manithan (2014 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Naan Sigappu Manithan* - 7/10

An interesting take on narcolepsy.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Then for you the definition of horror may be different.
> Its a horror & mystery both.
> 
> (Btw you didn't get confused with this one right? Changeling (2008) - IMDb)



Yes, that's the one I thought. 
Post IMDB link of the movie you are talking about.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, that's the one I thought.
> Post IMDB link of the movie you are talking about.


The Changeling (1980) - IMDb


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2014)

you may like this : The Toolbox Murders (1978) - IMDb


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Don't keep your hopes high.



Why ? Because of the critics ? .... Meh ...


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Gangs of wassepur ( 1&2) : 8.5/10
.quite possibly, one  of the most enjoyable hindi  movies I've seen. 
Plot is simple. Actors are great. Songs are apt ( but numerous :/). 
Of them two, I felt the sequel was better than the first part. 
(Definite)ly  must watch!! !!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 6, 2014)

*Rambo II*
Not as good as the first movie but still worth a watch.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 7, 2014)

A question from my friend : is gone girl watchable with family?? My friend is planning to watch it with his family tomorrow..any awkward scenes?


----------



## harry10 (Nov 7, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> A question from my friend : is gone girl watchable with family?? My friend is planning to watch it with his family tomorrow..any awkward scenes?



Couple of awkward scenes. Not recommended with family.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> A question from my friend : is gone girl watchable with family?? My friend is planning to watch it with his family tomorrow..any awkward scenes?


Family Movie Guide for â€œGone Girlâ€￾ In Theaters


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2014)

Kondom des Grauens (1996) - IMDb - good comedy film for a single watch


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Gangs of wassepur ( 1&2) : 8.5/10
> .quite possibly, one  of the most enjoyable hindi  movies I've seen.
> Plot is simple. Actors are great. Songs are apt ( but numerous :/).
> Of them two, I felt the sequel was better than the first part.
> (Definite)ly  must watch!! !!



it's a legendary film.


----------



## icebags (Nov 8, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> A question from my friend : is gone girl watchable with family?? My friend is planning to watch it with his family tomorrow..any awkward scenes?



its rated (A).


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 8, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> A question from my friend : is gone girl watchable with family?? My friend is planning to watch it with his family tomorrow..any awkward scenes?



Gone Girl (2014) - Parents Guide


----------



## Tenida (Nov 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> everything was shaking when the rocket took off even though i went to non-IMAX. i cannot imagine what i would be IMAX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I will request you to watch this movie as well
Artificial Intelligence: AI (2001) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (Nov 9, 2014)

*The pink panther 2*
I am really not understanding why this movie got so much low ratings? I mean I have seen worst but this movie is nowhere near it. I would still agree if you say average but not bad. A highly underrated movie.


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Frickin Big Hero 6 beat Interstellar at US box office . Now I feel the pain of DC guys when MCU movies beat them   ....


First reason 
Disney rendered its new animated film on a 55,000-core supercomputer


----------



## a_medico (Nov 10, 2014)

*What if* - Funny and romantic


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 10, 2014)

icebags said:


> most 9am shows went housefull by the previous day. those who went on same day, had nothing else to do but bang their head on floor.


I would love to have photos of these persons who go and see a movie at 9 in the morning. Will place them next to my mom's worship place. Anyone?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 10, 2014)

*The terminal*
Good movie can be watched for once! Anurag kashyap might have stolen the idea for his story in bombay talkies.
(Steven speilberg acted intelligently so that nobody could point anything towards his personal vendetta.)


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *What if* - Funny and romantic



Looks like the story of my life


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gone girl : 7.5/10
twisted story with a few flaws.. Rosamund pike acted brilliantly.. 

P.s : word of thanks from my friend.. He avoided going to this movie with his family and ended up watching it with us.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]
> 
> Did you mean this 'Primer'?
> Primer (2004) - IMDb



Yeah, that is what he meant . I literally watched the movie again once I finished it , I got mindf**ed you know ...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 11, 2014)

shreeux said:


> Brake (2012) - IMDb Ratings: 6.1/10
> 
> 
> The Veteran (2011) - IMDb Ratings: 5.9/10




How do you get time to watch so many movies ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How do you get time to watch so many movies ?


Maybe he's watching or not; He just posts the movie name and their IMDb ratings here. Not his own rating or what he liked/disliked in the movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 11, 2014)

The Notebook - 7/10

Kinda fluffy


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2014)

Moved all Interstellar posts in separate thread. Not many want spoilers which were apparent from so many discussions! 

Discuss it here: *Interstellar (2014) Movie Discussion *Spoilers Ahead**

Now you can even discuss without spoiler tags.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: I thought the video will be real


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2014)

*Fury: * 6.9/10

Acting was superb. Sounds were terrific. 

But. I dont know.. i felt something missing. can put a finger on that. 

the dialogues were a bit difficult to understand. will watch again with subs when the BluRay releases.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 12, 2014)

Jessabelle 2014 - 7/10 Interesting story.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: I thought the video will be real



What makes you think they are not.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 14, 2014)

*The Hundred-Foot Journey* - Lovely food movie. It's from the director of _Hachi_, _Chocolat_, and _Salmon fishing in Yemen_. I found it alright and enjoyable but the westerners are finding it to be a movie with a soul and what not. Of course they are comparing it with various Superheros movies. Actress was beautiful. The movies has it's drawbacks, noticeable to Indians especially, but overall an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 14, 2014)

Grace The Possession 2014- 7/10. Interesting movie.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *The Hundred-Foot Journey* - Lovely food movie. It's from the director of _Hachi_, _Chocolat_, and _Salmon fishing in Yemen_. I found it alright and enjoyable but the westerners are finding it to be a movie with a soul and what not. Of course they are comparing it with various Superheros movies. Actress was beautiful. The movies has it's drawbacks, noticeable to Indians especially, but overall an enjoyable experience.



It had been criticized badly too by some reviewers.
Btw have you seen this "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel"?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 15, 2014)

quan chi said:


> It had been criticized badly too by some reviewers.
> Btw have you seen this "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel"?



Yes. Probably the first one to watch it in this thread. Here were my views.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2014)

Let's Be Cops (2014) - IMDb - 7/10 
Gave me some good laughs. surprisingly well done. kinda like 21 Jump Street


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 15, 2014)

*Varuthapadatha Valibar Sangam* - 7/10

*Manglish* - utter bull crap/10

*Madras* - 9/10 ( Do watch this )


----------



## nac (Nov 15, 2014)

IMDB sensor ratings are different now. From US to British... Did they move their HQ to UK or what?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2014)

@ allu azad and others need suggestions on good tamil movies, ideally the ones that released in 2014. Preferably entertainers.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2014)

*22 jump street*
Good better than the first.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ allu azad and others need suggestions on good tamil movies, ideally the ones that released in 2014. Preferably entertainers.



Madras and Jeeva


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 16, 2014)

*Hanna *- 7/10



Spoiler



Rachel: Hanna, what did your mum die of? 

 Hanna: Three bullets.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 17, 2014)

Gone Girl - 5.5/10

My ratings for this might be biased. I went in expecting a realistic movie about relationship between a married couple & a crime. 
But it went too over the top for my expectations.

I'll probably want to see this movie again & re-evaluate.


----------



## icebags (Nov 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Gone Girl - 5.5/10
> 
> My ratings for this might be biased. I went in expecting a realistic movie about relationship between a married couple & a crime.
> But it went too over the top for my expectations.
> ...



yes, that rating is surprisingly low, re-evaluation is a must.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 18, 2014)

*The Rainman*
Tom cruse acted well in some movies & this is one of them. Wonderful acting by the two leads especially hoffamn. 
In case if you have watched the movie carefully & got what it wants to say then it good. Otherwise if you got confused like me then this is the best answer. What is the moral in the movie rain man
That answer justifies the entire movie & most importantly the ending.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 18, 2014)

Leon  The Professional : 7.3/10 ..    Natalie Portman was awesome.




icebags said:


> yes, that rating is surprisingly low, re-evaluation is a must.



I'm sure I'm not spending 300 on it again,    so may be in 6 months or so ...

I don't know if there's something more to the story than what we see on screen, That I'd like to know.

Right now this is my least favorite among the nine David Fincher movies I've seen so far  along with Alien 3


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2014)

The Changeling (1980) - IMDb - nice horror movie but could have been a little more scarier. 6/10.


----------



## nac (Nov 18, 2014)

*The Station Agent - 6.5/10*
One of the best movie I watched this year. I liked both the characters Fin and Joe. A MUST WATCH for those who like drama.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2014)

*22 Jump street* 7/10

A movie with average plot mostly enjoyed because of its self-deprecating jokes. 
You'll enjoy more if you've seen "21 Jump Street"


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 18, 2014)

How To Train Your Dragon 2 -100/10
Better than the best(Despicable me )


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sqWX0EkdOYo[/YOUTUBE]

Ronan the Accuser vs Star Lord Dance Off... where Ronan actually dances and Drax and Gamora join in


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 19, 2014)

*The Lion King 9/10 *

Usually I am not much into animated movies but I liked this one.


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]sqWX0EkdOYo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ronan the Accuser vs Star Lord Dance Off... where Ronan actually dances and Drax and Gamora join in


Funny..


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2014)

*A Walk Among the Tombstones*

You have seen this type many times before, but maybe not with Neeson in it.

7/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 20, 2014)

*The Monuments Men* - 7/10


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 20, 2014)

The Babadook (2014) - 7/10. Interesting story.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 21, 2014)

*The Italian Job (1969)* - 7/10. Watched this movie for I wanted to know what made this a cult classic and the 27th greatest British film of all time (according to Total Film). Now I know what did. The final 30–40 minutes were so awesome (especially the car chase sequences) that I had to give a +1 to an otherwise 6/10 film. Also, the background score was absolutely spot on. The cliffhanger at the end was both annoying and satisfactory.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 21, 2014)

*Into the Storm* - 6/10


*Take Shelter* - 9/10 . Do watch this.



Spoiler



We  live in uncertain times. Those who carry on blindly and trust it will  be okay may be the maddest of us all. Take Shelter shows one man  unravelling, and resonates with all our contemporary worries. Highly  recommended.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 22, 2014)

*The Conjuring (2013)* - 9.8/10. Horror movie lovers don't miss this. Watch it at night real scary movie


----------



## srkmish (Nov 22, 2014)

conjuring is overrated , and that end sequence a 10 year old could predict it.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 22, 2014)

srkmish said:


> conjuring is overrated , and that end sequence a 10 year old could predict it.



some scenes were realy scary though, one of the scenes where annabelle and the ghost where siting on the chair and the door gets locked, holy s**t that was real scary. I found the whole move scary to be honest 

*i.imgur.com/Gu5dVWV.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2014)

I was  ing the whole time while watching The Conjuring


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 22, 2014)

I found Insidious to be scarier than The Conjuring.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2014)

^^watch Grave Encounters 1 & 2 and also V.H.S


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 22, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> I found Insidious to be scarier than The Conjuring.



For me too, the first 45 minutes of Insidious were great & scarier than The Conjuring.   But the 2nd half of Insidious was terrible.


----------



## harry10 (Nov 22, 2014)

The Equalizer 
It's a Denzel Washington movie. That says it all. Not a single dull moment. He is everywhere in it as usual. Top class acting. Story isn't nothing new but the presentation is neat. A good watch. 
Some killings in the movie is a bit gore so I won't advise to watch it while eating food or stuff. 

Rating- 4/5


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dawn Of The Planets Of the Apes - 10/10
Edge Of Tomorrow - 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2014)

*Happy Ending 7/10*

A nice, refreshing take on love. Not unusual but refreshing presentation. Slow pace but that is constant. IMO the pace is a crucial aspect of the story.

I liked it, check it out.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2014)

@ rhitwick would  want to know more about  the performances  by Govinda and Saif.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick would  want to know more about  the performances  by Govinda and Saif.



Govinda's role was brief. I would call it "guest appearance". Acting was good, he still has that comedy timing.
Saif is again in his comfort zone. He has done such roles in so many times, I wonder if he's like this in his own life?!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 23, 2014)

*Contact*
A twisted sci-fi. Surely the movie has some issues but it will make you sit till the end. 
(Matthew McConaughey acted in two films having somewhat similar topic.)


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2014)

^the mirror scene was technically brilliant at that time


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2014)

One of the better horror movies that I watched in a recent while is - Sinister. It was a great setup and the environment was spooky. I would rate it higher than conjuring and insidious. The problem I had with these 2 movies was that this psychic investigators visiting haunted house formula is getting old. Sinister was a fresh approach, albeit some elements were recycled from old movies.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2014)

^^Looks like i got to check out Sinister if it is better than Insidous.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^the mirror scene was technically brilliant at that time



Yes it was. Only few people will understand it. It may not strike to an average movie viewer at first.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ^^Looks like i got to check out Sinister if it is better than Insidous.



Dude, "Insidious" is a bad remake of "The Poltergeist". 

Few good horror movies that can be named of past 1-2 years are may be these only
Mama
Sinister
V.H.S
The Conjuring
Oculus

and

*The Babadook 8/10*

Environmental horror. Creepy and open ended!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Ending. What a load of crap. WTH was refreshing in it? It was just a mediocre attempt to gain some cash.
Viewed it last night with friends. One got so bore with the snoozefest that he literally abandoned the hope and left theater.
The plot could have been written by a ten year old and that too better. Only one song in between was bearable. 
It looked as if Happy Ending was made to "please" Govinda. Even B grade films are better.

The "only" thing which I liked a bit was interaction of Saif with Ranvir Shorey.

As said by Rajeev Masand himself, the only thing which you will like about Happy Ending is when the film ends.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 23, 2014)

srkmish said:


> One of the better horror movies that I watched in a recent while is - Sinister. It was a great setup and the environment was spooky. I would rate it higher than conjuring and insidious. The problem I had with these 2 movies was that this psychic investigators visiting haunted house formula is getting old. Sinister was a fresh approach, albeit some elements were recycled from old movies.



Yeah, Sinister was great. But unfortunately I only got to watch it once and that too on my cousin's laptop which is not an ideal set up for watching any movie, let alone horror movies. Since then I've been wanting to re-watch the movie. It was different and refreshing among the sh!tload of formulaic horror movies that came out in the past couple of years. BTW, I'd like to know which movies were you referring to when you said that Sinister recycled certain elements from old movies?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 24, 2014)

*Sphere*
Some movies are terribly underrated for unknown reasons. The IMDB rating is right for this one. Not that bad as most of the reviews says.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2014)

*Lucy *- Awesome. Tinges of many sci-fi movies but the result is lovely. Check out for 2 songs in the end credits.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2014)

^check out Samsara by Ron Fricke


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, "Insidious" is a bad remake of "The Poltergeist".
> 
> Few good horror movies that can be named of past 1-2 years are may be these only
> Mama
> ...



Thanks for the share man.


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2014)

So who're all watched both the prequel & original trilogy of Star Wars? 
I have a question for you... .


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 24, 2014)

*Dawn of the planet of the apes 7/10*

A formulatic approach to a surprising hit of lat year. 

All points goes to CGI for the APEs.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> So who're all watched both the prequel & original trilogy of Star Wars?
> I have a question for you... .



yep. Multiple times. Even clone wars. And read a few books of the extended universe. What's the question?


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2014)

In SW:A New Hope, Obi-wan dies and he appears often in SW:TESB & SW:ROTJ as Force Ghost, retaining his old age.
In SW: ROTJ, Yoda dies and he appears as a Force Ghost with his old age.

In the ending of ROTJ, Obi-wan/Yodi/Anakin appears as force ghosts while Luke was watching. I was amazed when i saw Younger Skywalker (Hayden Christen) as a Force ghost though Vader dies in his old age, so his force ghost should've been in his old age. Later i found that they've intentionally edited the movie to replace Sebastian Shaw (Older Anakin and the real actor who played in original trilogy) with Hayden just to add craze to the Prequel trilogy. 

Being Star wars is an awesome universe, wouldn't this thing seems dumb?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

^yes, very. A lot of fans prefer the original, unaltered trilogy. Not just for this reason, but a long list of others, including Han shooting first in the cantina. 

one way to force fit that into the story is that Anakin died at the end of Episode III, from then on he was Darth Vader, as Obi Wan pointed out and the force ghost was Anakin not Vader (despite Vader finding some kind of redemption in the end)

Till now Lucas had the last say in everything Star Wars, and that was not necessarily what the universe or fans deserved. And if you look at his interviews across the years, he never had a clear picture of what exactly the story was going to be. Luke and Leia were once not brother and sister, he kept going back and forth on how many stories he had planned, whether it was 6 or 9 or 12... R2 and C3PO needed memory wipes to fit into the plot. At the end of Episode I, the Star Wars databank (whole thing is offline now) had a bio of Amidala Padme, and apparently she lived till old age as a monk on Naboo, this was changed by the time Episode II and III released. The prequel trilogy was great, still the changes to the original story were not necessary. Thankfully, the property is with Disney now, and acc to me, its in good hands because of JJ Abrams, though there are jokes about cheese and lens flares going around. There is some indication that Disney Intends to release the original, unaltered trilogy on Blu-Ray as a lead up to Episode VII. So that is something to look forward to.


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> In SW:A New Hope, Obi-wan dies and he appears often in SW:TESB & SW:ROTJ as Force Ghost, retaining his old age.
> In SW: ROTJ, Yoda dies and he appears as a Force Ghost with his old age.
> 
> In the ending of ROTJ, Obi-wan/Yodi/Anakin appears as force ghosts while Luke was watching. I was amazed when i saw Younger Skywalker (Hayden Christen) as a Force ghost though Vader dies in his old age, so his force ghost should've been in his old age. Later i found that they've intentionally edited the movie to replace Sebastian Shaw (Older Anakin and the real actor who played in original trilogy) with Hayden just to add craze to the Prequel trilogy.
> ...



George Lucas either went nuts or stopped giving a f**k about fans.

Do you know that the theatrical version of original trilogy is not released properly? It was released on VHS and Laserdisc. It was also released on DVD in poor quality and as bonus material.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_changes_in_Star_Wars_re-releases#2006_Star_Wars_Trilogy_DVD_release


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> one way to force fit that into the story is that Anakin died at the end of Episode III, from then on he was Darth Vader, as Obi Wan pointed out and the force ghost was Anakin not Vader (despite Vader finding some kind of redemption in the end)


That's convincing.

 With the Synopsis saying "The Force Awakens" is a continuation of the saga set thirty years after SW:ROTJ, what can we expect?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

hmm... the story that just got chucked out as non canon when Disney got Star Wars
was a Yuuzhan Vong invasion, Skywalker has restarted a new Jedi order, has a wife by the name Mara Jade Skywalker, and the Skywalker and Solo clans have grown with a whole bunch of younglings, which would have worked great for the young adult market. This fits in with the timeline perfectly, 30 years after after ROTJ, which is about when TFA is placed. The emperor is not really dead, or is reborn, any way you look at it (there is a hint of this in Episode III). Before the transfer of property and the announcement of the sequel trilogy, this is the story that most fans would have wanted and expected from the franchise. 

But the new one, Jedi seem to have a downplayed role, we know there will be a Millenium Falcon, that automatically means Han and Chewie. It has to be the story of a Skywalker, for the whole series to make sense, though there are going to be spin off movies. Whole bunch of new chars, so expect Jedi remnants, maybe Sith, Some storm troopers, some loyalists to both factions, bounty hunters, the trade federation and people looking after their own planets/ interests in the mix. After caesar, gollum and king kong,  Andy Serkis is bound to be some species of motion capture primate.

Pretty sure there will be lots of points in common with Star Wars Rebels


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

But, do you think that they will fit the characters of Expanded universe in the Cinematic universe?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

Nah... don't think so, will have to hunt link down but when Disney purchases the franchise, they chucked out the expanded universe as non canon 
going by the title, The Force Awakens, it almost feels like the Jedi didn't really return at all


- - - Updated - - -
found the link
Anything about the new movie is pure speculation at this point
But Disney killed LucasArts  so Is Disney about to destroy the Star Wars Expanded Universe Altogether?
But the official press release keeps the ultimate fate of the current expanded universe unclear


> It is unknown whether any of the Star Wars Legends tales (such as stories that occur before or during the films) will be retroactively considered canon under the unified banner.


Disney and Del Rey Announce New ?Unified Canon? for Upcoming Star Wars Expanded Universe Novels | Tor.com

But think that the Yuuzhan Vong invasion won't be a part of the sequel trilogy, because there is no mention of it in any of the rumours or speculations so far


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

@ shreeux the rating given by you are from imdb or your own ratings?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 25, 2014)

I want to see star wars. Never saw any of them. Kindly tell me which movie to begin from & where to end.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone seen the Jeff Dunham ventriloquism acts??  those are amazing.. 
& Yeah.. Yet to watch star wars and star trek series..
Order of watching pls?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Has anyone seen the Jeff Dunham ventriloquism acts??  those are amazing..
> & Yeah.. Yet to watch star wars and star trek series..
> Order of watching pls?





quan chi said:


> I want to see star wars. Never saw any of the movies. Kindly tell me which movie to begin from & where to end.



Oh order of release is Episode IV: A New Hope, Episode V : The Empire Strikes Back, Episode VI : Return of the Jedi, Episode I : The Phantom Menace, Episode II : Attack of the Clones, Episode III : Revenge of the Sith. 

Maybe Lucas had did this unconventional approach for artistic reasons, or because he had no idea what he was doing. Either way, it makes the same amount of sense depending on which order you watch it. 

chronological order is the episode numbers, TPM, AoTC, RoS, ANH, ESB, RoTJ

To watch the current canon in chronological order
Episode I
Episode II
Star Wars : Clone Wars (TV Series, both seasons together is like one movie, and is often telecast as such)
Star Wars : The Clone Wars (the movie)
Star Wars : The Clone Wars Animated series (It's incomplete, likely to be left incomplete)
Episode III
Star Wars Rebels (Movie)
Star Wars Rebels (TV Series)
Episode IV
Episode V
Episode VI


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ shreeux the rating given by you are from imdb or your own ratings?





quan chi said:


> I want to see star wars. Never saw any of the movies. Kindly tell me which movie to begin from & where to end.



I watched in Machete order. Also try this if you want to. 
Absolutely No Machete Juggling Â» The Star Wars Saga: Introducing Machete Order


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Oh order of release is Episode IV: A New Hope, Episode V : The Empire Strikes Back, Episode VI : Return of the Jedi, Episode I : The Phantom Menace, Episode II : Attack of the Clones, Episode III : Revenge of the Sith.
> 
> Maybe Lucas had did this unconventional approach for artistic reasons, or because he had no idea what he was doing. Either way, it makes the same amount of sense depending on which order you watch it.
> 
> ...



total size of DL is >70GB


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

hmm gungans are cool 
Qui Gon and Darth Maul cool too
Machete order removes Ep I lol, don't agree to those fan's dislike of Prequel Trilogy, especially because the special fx and awesome space battles are much more epic in the prequels


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

But i didn't miss Ep I. 
Here's how i watched. 

*i.imgur.com/w9iw7CL.png


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

Can one skip "Star Wars : The Clone Wars Animated series" altogether? Does it contribute to the story? It's incomplete so I guess it can be left anyway?


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hmm gungans are cool



 Mesa no thinking gungans are cool, because jarjar isa gungan..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

lol long time since messa spake in gungan
Boss Nass, the underwater city, Theed and Qui Gon's stone faced epic line "There is always a bigger fish" 

actually like it so much because spent too many hours playing Star Wars Episode I : The Phantom Menace, and Episode I Racer. The games are pretty good too. Unfortunately no similar PC titles for the other movies in the prequel trilogy. 

mistook the Ernst Rister order for the Machete order because the way the link was worded, yes that order makes sense
for anyone who needs convincing that the prequel trilogy is good too: 
5 Things the Star Wars Prequels Did Right



Vyom said:


> Can one skip "Star Wars : The Clone Wars Animated series" altogether? Does it contribute to the story? It's incomplete so I guess it can be left anyway?


It's incomplete only with respect to the fate of one major character, which was not resolved before Disney got it and canceled it. Otherwise it's actually better than the movies, and much more colorful, and shows the star wars universe more in depth... also lots of stuff for sci-fi fans



adityak469 said:


> total size of DL is >70GB




uhh... there are a bunch of games too
Good ones for PC are


Spoiler



Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
The Force Unleashed
Knights of the Old Republic
Episode I: Racer
Rogue Squadron
The Phantom Menace


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok, thanks.
I have watched Star Wars films but just 2 or 3 of the movies. My target after December exams (after 15 Dec) will be to watch Star Wars completely before year end. 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]: If the order of watching would be like you shown in the pic, they wouldn't have been renamed as such. I think order will be what Anorion suggested.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

^the order   [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] suggested makes sense from a narrative stand point, especially for introducing someone to the films, as explained in the link he posted above
it has got nothing to do with how the episodes are ordered, more with what is shown in them


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Speaking of Jar Jar Binks, i found this awesome video: 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]EdS2kCUGvfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^the order   [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] suggested makes sense from a narrative stand point, especially for introducing someone to the films, as explained in the link he posted above
> it has got nothing to do with how the episodes are ordered, more with what is shown in them



After a bit of research, yes I think Flash's suggestion would have to work. Now just have to insert Animated series and other stuff in between the movies. I will merge Flash's and Anorion's suggestion when I get time and post here my conclusion.


----------



## snap (Nov 26, 2014)

No one discussing about the new Jurassic Park movie?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 26, 2014)

*Predestination *- Hey time travel fans, grab this one fast. Slow but stunner.


----------



## icebags (Nov 26, 2014)

^ it's raining time travel movies these days. some more interesting movies to come in coming months. 



snap said:


> No one discussing about the new Jurassic Park movie?



u mean Jurassic world ? that's what happens when people don't learn from their past !


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 29, 2014)

One Hour Photo (2002) -  Robin Williams, what a good movie and great performance by great actor, must watch for photo enthusiast people


----------



## Vyom (Nov 29, 2014)

Saw *Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1* today. The glamor shown in first two parts is gone. And this film basically does nothing except laying the premise for the next part. No short recap was done in the starting which I was hoping for. The movie started of where the 2nd part ended. And continued at a slow pace and felt dragged.

I think splitting the 3rd chapter in two sub parts was unnecessary and was only motivated to cash in at the cost of fan following of Hunger Games.

There were only 13 other viewers in the morning show where I went (some Big Cinema) on opening weekend. I was surprised by the response. Don't think it will attract much viewers in later shows. Desperately hoping for the final chapter where I hope the mockingjays would actually fight the Capitol.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 30, 2014)

*Munnariyippu *- 8/10

Munnariyippu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Stunning.


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2014)

@shreeux : How about writing a line or two about, what you liked/dislike about the movie? 
Ratings are just a measure, not what you thought/felt.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Saw *Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1* today. The glamor shown in first two parts is gone. And this film basically does nothing except laying the premise for the next part. No short recap was done in the starting which I was hoping for. The movie started of where the 2nd part ended. And continued at a slow pace and felt dragged.
> 
> I think splitting the 3rd chapter in two sub parts was unnecessary and was only motivated to cash in at the cost of fan following of Hunger Games.
> 
> There were only 13 other viewers in the morning show where I went (some Big Cinema) on opening weekend. I was surprised by the response. Don't think it will attract much viewers in later shows. Desperately hoping for the final chapter where I hope the mockingjays would actually fight the Capitol.


THANX! I will skip this movie and download it!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2014)

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1 : Utter Bullcrap of a movie. did they use the remaining footage of the first two parts which didn't make it to the movie or did they just add special effects to the Audition tape?  Movie full of flaws, there was no story, heck, even a story of how I reached the theater to watch the movie would be even better. 

Just rewatch the first "The Hunger Games", and forget they made the rest of the movies. 

2/10 - 0.5 point for Hoffman voice, 0.5 for Jeffrey Wright voice, one for the scene which made come forward just for a second.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2014)

^^ 

As I said, it just lays the premise. I agree that the movie was crap. The only justice it tried to do was probably to book readers for whom this part maybe important.
BUT, this part doesn't answer any questions from the past movies and arise no curiosity for the final chapter. And that is why it's one big let down.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 4, 2014)

*Serenity*
Interesting.Better than overhyped star wars.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Serenity*
> Interesting.Better than overhyped star wars.



I hope you watched Serenity after watching Firefly series.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I hope you watched Serenity after watching Firefly series.



I have tried watching Firefly, I always asleep within 10 minutes of watching.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I have tried watching Firefly, I always asleep within 10 minutes of watching.


  [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] would agree to ban you for this. Firefly is one of the coolest shows on earth. People like you made the show getting the response it got initially when it aired. And hence it was cancelled after 1st season. 



Spoiler



Don't take it personally.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] would agree to ban you for this. Firefly is one of the coolest shows on earth. People like you made the show getting the response it got initially when it aired. And hence it was cancelled after 1st season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, not at all, I like Nathan Fillion, mainly because of Castle I have watched every episode.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I hope you watched Serenity after watching Firefly series.



No. Although I read about it before watching the move but haven't seen it yet. Actually I don't like serials much. Last time I tried watching one & it didn't go well.

Btw Thanks for the suggestion. Since the movie was good I may see the series.

- - - Updated - - -

*A Clockwork orange*
Good social & political satire. Some meanings are a bit difficult to get. Nevertheless in the end you will have some idea on what the movie wants to say.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 5, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *A Clockwork orange*
> Good social & political satire. Some meanings are a bit difficult to get. Nevertheless in the end you will have some idea on what the movie wants to say.




^^  That movie was awesome.


*Eraserhead - 6.8/10*
Like David Lynch's other movies this one is weird too. But I liked it. I like the way he uses music to create the eerie feeling.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

Guys need some input on following genres 
1. Action movie 
2. Comedy movie 
3. Thriller.  
Looks like I am away from movies for a long time.  Catching up lot of tv shows


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone seen exodus:gods and kings?


----------



## icebags (Dec 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] would agree to ban you for this. Firefly is one of the coolest shows on earth. People like you made the show getting the response it got initially when it aired. And hence it was cancelled after 1st season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i also fell asleep every time tried to watch it, but i still have not lost hope, i m sure i will be able to watch the complete show.....someday .....
 [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] fighting !


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2014)

*Action Jackson:  (- 10)/10*
This is one pathetic movie and this is coming from an Ajay Devgn Fan. 
There is hardly anything good about this movie. If you really dig into maybe around 5- 10 mins of comedy that's it.
So disappointing to watch actors like Ajay Devgn doing these kind of crap. There is no script to talk about.
One of the worse movies I watched in Theater.
Good news there will be no Ajay Devgn movie releasing next year.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 7, 2014)

Uhhh.. The 10/10 rating?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> *Action Jackson -10/10*
> This is one pathetic movie and this is coming from an Ajay Devgn Fan.
> There is hardly anything good about this movie. If you really dig into maybe around 5- 10 mins of comedy that's it.
> So disappointing to watch actors like Ajay Devgn doing these kind of crap. There is no script to talk about.
> ...



Then why the 10/10?


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 7, 2014)

I think( hopefully)  he meant -10/10( minus 10)


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Uhhh.. The 10/10 rating?





theserpent said:


> Then why the 10/10?





ashs1 said:


> I think( hopefully)  he meant -10/10( minus 10)



I corrected the rating. 
 I mean minus followed by the numeral 10.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 8, 2014)

Vyom said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] would agree to ban you for this. Firefly is one of the coolest shows on earth. People like you made the show getting the response it got initially when it aired. And hence it was cancelled after 1st season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





icebags said:


> i also fell asleep every time tried to watch it, but i still have not lost hope, i m sure i will be able to watch the complete show.....someday .....
> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] fighting !




Wowo I am honoured, seeing fellow members supporting me on my (and theirs as well - I presume) one to the top TV series of all time ........ well to each his own is all I can say ..... FireFly was the reason I become a fan of Joss Whedon and after dollhouse, serenity, avengers I am an official fan ...  Though with agents of shield I was not that impressed as I was hoping for .......


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2014)

Few movies I've watched in the past....

*The Possession of Michael King 5.5/10*

The movie started really well, then fell in the usual horror theme. Watch it for the first 45 minutes. Its worth it.

*The Maze Runner 7/10*

Suddenly a flood of these pretentious movies. A lot similar like "Divergent" and a lot other post-apocalyptic movies. Starts well then falls in formula.

*Stonehearst Asylum 7/10*

A very good movie from the perspective of cinematography. Concept matches with 



Spoiler



Shutter Island


. Good performances by everyone.
Check it out.

*Predestination 9/10*

Holy mother of time travel movies! It feels good that in the age of pretentious and hollow movies we get such a mindfcuk movie.
Highly recommended.

And that song in the jukebox "I'm my own grandpa" almost brought tears in my eyes!

- - - Updated - - -

*When the game stands tall 5/10*

Boring movie.


----------



## RBX (Dec 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> So disappointing to watch actors like Ajay Devgn doing these kind of crap.


IKR! I'm a huge fan of his The Legend of Bhagat Singh, and find him excellent in roles of police and military personnel. It's a shame how some directors viz. Rohit Shetty, Sajid Khan, Farah Khan, and Prabhu Deva have been ruining the Bollywood. Good actors need to stop working in their crap, and people need to stop going to theater to be robbed.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 9, 2014)

RBX said:


> IKR! I'm a huge fan of his The Legend of Bhagat Singh, and find him excellent in roles of police and military personnel. It's a shame how some directors viz. Rohit Shetty, Sajid Khan, Farah Khan, and Prabhu Deva have been ruining the Bollywood.


Also in gangster roles . Example *Company* and *Once Upon A time in Mumbai*.
Too be very honest from the list you mentioned atleast some of the movies of these directors are atleast passable. But none of Prabhu Deva's movies are tolerable.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 9, 2014)

*Exists 6/10*

A hand-held camera movie on Big-foot. Clisched approach and the tree in car scene in poster didn't happen!

- - - Updated - - -

*Jessabelle 5/10*

Average horror movie.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 10, 2014)

RBX said:


> IKR! I'm a huge fan of his The Legend of Bhagat Singh, and find him excellent in roles of police and military personnel. It's a shame how some directors viz. Rohit Shetty, Sajid Khan, Farah Khan, and Prabhu Deva have been ruining the Bollywood. Good actors need to stop working in their crap, and people need to stop going to theatre to be robbed.



COMPLETELY AGREE ....... I mean I cant find words to make myself more agreeable......... The legend of bhagat singh is an example other examples include Gangajal, Company. He was ruthless in that movie ....... pity money matters more than talent


----------



## srkmish (Dec 10, 2014)

I used to think company and all are good movies until I watched gangs of wassepur. that is now like the holy grail of "gang crime" movies for me


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2014)

sam9s said:


> COMPLETELY AGREE ....... I mean I cant find words to make myself more agreeable......... The legend of bhagat singh is an example other examples include Gangajal, Company. He was ruthless in that movie ....... pity money matters more than talent


I think it's true with all the top actors in Hindi movies(Bollywood) except for maybe some Aamir Khan movies. Future movies of SRK also don't look promising to me. 
Too be very honest I think except for Raj Kumar Hirani I don't see any director who can deliver meaningful cinema with balance of entertainment and message.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 10, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I think it's true with all the top actors in Hindi movies(Bollywood) except for maybe some Aamir Khan movies. Future movies of SRK also don't look promising to me.
> Too be very honest I think except for Raj Kumar Hirani I don't see any director who can deliver meaningful cinema with balance of entertainment and message.


I think you ignored imtiaz ali!  For me bollywood nolan : )


----------



## sam9s (Dec 10, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I used to think company and all are good movies until I watched gangs of wassepur. that is now like the holy grail of "gang crime" movies for me



Gangs of wassepur is at a different level all together ..... Infact Anurag Kayshap movies are ..... Black Friday was phenomenal ......


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

There are very good movies by Indian directors that are not mass market, and are screened in the festival circuit
even well known film makers make these, so it's not always independent films 
The Blue Umbrella by Vishal Bhardwaj was pretty good, not sure if it ever got a proper release


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> There are very good movies by Indian directors that are not mass market, and are screened in the festival circuit
> even well known film makers make these, so it's not always independent films
> The Blue Umbrella by Vishal Bhardwaj was pretty good, not sure if it ever got a proper release



As per my knowledge the movie was released in theaters. In fact it was marketed as the director of Makdee. 
Heard good things about the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes Blue Umbrella got a theatrical release ...... was an ok Movie though.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 10, 2014)

With so many crap movies  coming these  days even a half decent  movie is considered  great. I feel Anurag Kashyap is over rated.


----------



## 10 numberi (Dec 11, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> With so many crap movies  coming these  days even a half decent  movie is considered  great. I feel Anurag Kashyap is over rated.


Not as overrated as christopher nolan.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 11, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Not as overrated as christopher nolan.


How so?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 11, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> With so many crap movies  coming these  days even a half decent  movie is considered  great. I feel Anurag Kashyap is over rated.



And I thought he was underrated ...lol up untill his recent releases when his actual potential has been tapped


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 13, 2014)

Has anyone seen Bilbo Baggins ?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 13, 2014)

*The Equalizer*

God damn! Extreme propaganda!

Washington was great as usual though.

6/10


----------



## quan chi (Dec 14, 2014)

*Darr*
Never saw it completely until now. Good movie. 
I have only one doubt how could rahul say kiran without any problem while singing jadoo teri nazaar...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 14, 2014)

Was watching *Inland Empire*.   I won't rate it yet.

This has to be one of the most bizarre movies I've seen. Started off oddly but I got interested up to the hour mark. But then it goes so weird and I have absolutely  no clue whats going on.  I tried watching it twice upto 1:45 minutes but no idea even on the 2nd time.   I haven't seen the complete 3 hour movie & I don't feel like watching more anytime soon.

Anyone here seen this movie ?         If yes, What did you think about it ?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Not as overrated as christopher nolan.



What? He's not overrated


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 14, 2014)

*EXODUS GODS AND KINGS --6/10*

Its purely an average on the rail movie. It is not a movie which can acquire the status of a trade mark Rid Scott masterpiece. Visuals are amazing, events are scrupulously designed, but the insufficiency of a powerful substance throws the movie into a facile linear curve.

 I wont spoil anything with the contents and its effectiveness upon designated audience, but i would say, Scott Free have given us marvels, this movie does not come a mile near to any of that. I had some internet exhilaration about this movie to be another Gladiator and stuff, but NO! never. The stage, time and conviction the movie has so tried to imply has miserably failed, why? because of its display of some really really bad acting by people....one will immediately feel that the dialogues and the way those were executed has taken the purpose and appeal of the movie to a substandard level.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 14, 2014)

*Bang Bang*5.5/10
There was nothing  called story in this  movie. During  the first  half it looked a pakao movie. First  Krish3 and now Bang Bang I'm  not sure if Hritik will do any good  movies  if these movies  become  hits


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2014)

*Hobbit - 8/10*

It's a good, but not so great as the other 2 part's, 3d was just okay like always.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 14, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Darr*
> Never saw it completely until now. Good movie.
> I have only one doubt how could rahul say kiran without any problem while singing jadoo teri nazaar...



People who stutter while talking can sing perfectly well. Speech and singing is controlled by different parts of the brain.

Singing and Stuttering: What We Know | Stuttering Foundation: A Nonprofit Organization Helping Those Who Stutter


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2014)

Two animated movies from Shinkai. Both are less than an hour watch. Watch it in 1080p.

5 Centimeters per second - A new benchmark in 2d animation. The story is brilliantly told about ordinary lives.

*i.imgur.com/qeDeDON.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iYWIke6.jpg 

Garden of Words - Animation quality is as good as it can get. Best in class. Better than anything I have seen. It's a heart warming tale.

*i.imgur.com/nSOjbwz.png

*i.imgur.com/jbLx9QB.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2014)

Watched Sarfarosh again.

I'm slightly overrating it a bit, 10/10.

Has to be Aamir Khan's best movie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Was watching *Inland Empire*.   I won't rate it yet.
> 
> 
> Anyone here seen this movie ?         If yes, What did you think about it ?



It's just bizarre.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: I watch 5 Centimeters per second whenever I feel like watching it. It's always feels fresh. There's something about it that captivates my attention. Every frame feels portrait.

Will watch Garden of Words.


----------



## icebags (Dec 14, 2014)

i knew, eventually this list would come out ..... 

Top Movies of 2014 | Best of 2014 - IMDb

how many u ppl covered ? me 50%


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2014)

icebags said:


> how many u ppl covered ? me 50%


40% here.

However some of them don't have BR released yet, so that's another reason


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2014)

ico said:


> Watched Sarfarosh again.
> 
> I'm slightly overrating it a bit, 10/10.
> 
> Has to be Aamir Khan's best movie.



I was just thinking about what may be Aamir Khan's best movies. I was thinking Lagaan, Rangeela etc.
But I realised that there is something called Sarfarosh. Absolute gem. 
Pity that the director couldn't live up to his expectations later on.
Hoping for Sarfarosh2. That's the only movie which Aamir Khan admitted can have a sequel from his movies.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sarfarosh is a pretty realistic movie.. His role as a IPS officer was fantastic.. 
P.s : Salim in Sarfarosh is bulla in gunda.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2014)

Amir Khan's best movie? 
has to be Andaz Apna Apna 

This seems to be like the story that inspired Happy New Year
Fascinating, but could do with a dance competition 
The Untold Story of the World's Biggest Diamond Heist


----------



## quan chi (Dec 15, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> People who stutter while talking can sing perfectly well. Speech and singing is controlled by different parts of the brain.
> 
> Singing and Stuttering: What We Know | Stuttering Foundation: A Nonprofit Organization Helping Those Who Stutter


Thanks for the info.


----------



## R2K (Dec 16, 2014)

Wind Chill

Crap.
They could very well save themselves from the cold if the covered themselves with all the clothes and everything they got with them. But of course characters gotta be dumb as **** in horror movies


----------



## quan chi (Dec 17, 2014)

*Twin peaks: Fire walk with me*
Only see if you have seen the serial completely.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 19, 2014)

Initial reviews of PK don't seem to be too flattering.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 19, 2014)

*The goonies*

Maybe good for children. Too much overacting with average editing & direction. The film has a good story but it was not executed well.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Initial reviews of PK don't seem to be too flattering.


seriously?

I watched PK last night. 9pm show @ Rs. 50 in a local theater which usually shows Telugu/Kannada movies.

Brilliant movie. Rajkumar Hirani's own take at 'Oh my god!' But a brilliant one it is. Seriously. Go watch it.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 20, 2014)

*PK: Intial Review*

"*PK*" is a good movie, and since I don't want to spoil any other thing which ico already spoiled I wouldn't say any other thing about story.

Anushka is awesome in the movie. She is just breathtaking.  Her intro was _"rapchik"_ and her lips... 

Ahem... so in the end I was glad that instead of blatantly copying visual effects from Hollywood which I initially thought was going to be the case, it instead featured a good story and kept me in suspense of the only spoiler which it had. And no, Amir Khan being an Alien is not a spoiler. Speaking of which Amir Khan didn't blink the eye most of the time I noticed him in PK, which reminded of the movie "AI" where boy in lead role was made not to blink even once. Kudos to PK for such efforts.

Pk, is just what it was said, Hirani's own take on "Oh My God" which was another brilliant movie, and then some more. "Oh My God" just didn't have the star cast as Amir Khan and Anushka! Somethings in the movie at large were not needed but as a whole it's a movie which I suggest everyone should watch, and by everyone I mean every one on this planet.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 21, 2014)

*the amazing spiderman 2 *

as a movie - 9.5/10
as a superhero movie - 6.5/10


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 21, 2014)

P.K. family friendly?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> P.K. family friendly?



I would say it depends on how you define family friendly. So instead of saying a definitive answer I suggest you read this parental guide: P.K. (2014) - Parents Guide


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 22, 2014)

*Gone Girl *- 9/10

Refreshing.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 22, 2014)

PK 6.5/10
Although all in all it is a good movie there are periods when it seems to drag and the similarities to Oh My God can't be denied.


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> P.K. family friendly?


Completely.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2014)

*The Fault In Our Stars*

8.5/10


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2014)

*Hundred foot journey - 8/10*


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 25, 2014)

Buck Wild (2013) - 7/10

- - - Updated - - -

The Mule (2014) - 7/10. Interesting movie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2014)

*PK*

9/10
Hilarious!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## lovedonator (Dec 25, 2014)

^This is why the aliens won't contact us.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 25, 2014)

PK - 8/10. I admire Raju Hirani's craft at creating satire out of almost every religious activity we perform consciously/unconsicously. Although some scenarios seemed far fetched, movies like these are very important for forcing the audience to look into the futility of sticking to age old myths and stories and consequently wasting energy in arguing and fighting. I think the movie steered towards suggesting that Existence or nature itself is the only real God and how we all lost touch with this god.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2014)

*PK 8/10*
Except for a short while where it looked a little dragging. I think the movie was very good.
Very good performance by Aamir Khan.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2014)

I watched PK *again* today. Liked the movie more than before and enjoyed songs more too. Especially the main song, "Love is bhaste of time". Anushka is so pretty! I would try to contain myself again.

I am so much waiting for the full video songs to come to Youtube. There's only Audio as of now.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I watched PK *again* today. Liked the movie more than before and enjoyed songs more too. Especially the main song, "Love is bhaste of time". Anushka is so pretty! I would try to contain myself again.
> 
> I am so much waiting for the full video songs to come to Youtube. There's only Audio as of now.



Don't know why but my thoughts seems to be same as others here in TDF. Right from ico, skirmish and now Vyom.
Especially the song mentioned. I was thinking music is dull in the movie even other RKH movies had atleast one song which would be melodious even though the complete album was not chartbuster.
I'm not able to download the half video song on my PC though so that I can watch it on my TV.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 26, 2014)

But that lip surgery of Anushka  . She looks like Donald duck now. Why did she have to disfigure herself :'( . In all the close up shots, my attention was unintentionally focused on that only.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2014)

Anushka is now looking like female version of Joker with her lips.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> Anushka is now looking like female version of Joker with her lips.



+100 to that

- - - Updated - - -

If Bollywood or Hindi Movie Industry can churn out atleast 12 movies  a year which are similar to like the ones RKH makes. I think will always look forward to watch Hindi movies. 
I know there are lot of Aamir Khan bashers here but still most of his movies are better than the other top actors in Hindi movies.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 27, 2014)

*Guardians of the Galaxy* ... Ultimate movie ..... full entertainer...complete package .... effective humour, one liners, gripping action and mind-blowing effects. what else is the definition of entertainer. I enjoyed this movie from very start till the credits start rolling ...... plot is very straight forward, but its the humour and chemistry between the characters that makes this movie really enjoyable, add to that top action and effects and gave yourself 2 hours of pure entertainment ............ *7/10* for this one highly recommended.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> But that lip surgery of Anushka  . She looks like Donald duck now. Why did she have to disfigure herself :'( . In all the close up shots, my attention was unintentionally focused on that only.




100+ .....I couldnt have explained better myself, thats exactly how she looks now ..... female donal duck ... lol .... probably someone who does not know might not notice, but who does like me just could not divert attention except to those disfigured lips ..... she has completely ruined her face appeal ....


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2014)

*P.K - 7/10*

One word for this movie -* OVERRATED*

Anyway the movie, was good before the interval after the interval it was good enough.Songs were amazing.
3 Idiots was much better than this, So was OMG!
And also this is surely better than the crap Bollywood has been releasing


----------



## quan chi (Dec 27, 2014)

*IP man*
Falls into must watch category.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2014)

Saw this movies for last 1month
*i.imgur.com/um5ozV6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hZYlwzT.jpg


----------



## icebags (Dec 27, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *IP man*
> Falls into must watch category.



go watch IP man 2 & 0 also.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 27, 2014)

The Interview (2014)  - 7/10 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FyKerJa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lGdf7JI.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2014)

*IP man 2*
Another must watch.


----------



## srkmish (Dec 29, 2014)

Watched Gaurdians of the Galaxy. Dunno what the hype is. Looked a fairly straightforward story with amalgamation of superheroes, kinda likes the ones I used to watch in Cartoon Network. Its really a pity that movies like these are in top 250 in IMDB.


----------



## 10 numberi (Dec 30, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Watched Gaurdians of the Galaxy. Dunno what the hype is. Looked a fairly straightforward story with amalgamation of superheroes, kinda likes the ones I used to watch in Cartoon Network. Its really a pity that movies like these are in top 250 in IMDB.



Agreed. But the hype was probably for theater viewing.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 30, 2014)

*The arrival*
The story is interesting but have some flaws. However not a bad alien movie.


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2014)

*Lucy - 9/10

*A nice thriller with fancy fiction story-line. I highly doubt whether humans would like this, if they unravel more than 10% of their brain's capacity. Since the movie is about fiction, it's ok to accept the fact.


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2014)

*Top 10 films I watched in 2014:
*(in alphabetical order)

1. About Time
2. Beautiful Girls
3. Edge Of Tomorrow
4. Enough Said
5. Headhunters
6. Instructions Not Included
7. The Best Man Holiday
8. The Fault In Our Stars
9. The Station Agent
10. Whale Rider


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 31, 2014)

Few movies that I saw in last couple of days,

*Byomkesh Phire Elo 7/10*

Language : Bengali

Theme: [From IMDB]



> Byomkesh is called upon for help by police to solve the murder mystery of a wealthy old man Benimadhab and his servant Meghraj. He and Ajit finds the case submerged in crooked intentions of family members.



Verdict : Wrong choice to be made into a movie, could have been right as TV movie. Good acting be cast though. Too melodramatic for a thriller.

*Badshahi Angti 8/10*

Language : Bengali

Theme : [IMDB]


> A "Feluda" story based on the novel of Satyajit Roy by the same name, where still amateur detective Feluda attempts to solve the mysterious disappearance of a very costly and historic ring and in the process reveals a series of previously committed crimes.



A better made movie compared to the other release on the same day (mentioned above). The thrill is intact and complemented by good acting by Aabir as 'Feluda'

If you are a bengali, you should not miss this.

*I Origins /8/10*

Has gone straight to my favorite movie list.

Mindfcuk and great movie with right mix of religion and science. A request to all here. Check this out for sure.

*Warning : ITS slow. Don't expect to get some cheap thrills.*


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2015)

*Soodhu Kavvum* - 9/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched *PK *today evening.
Liked it but felt a bit exaggerated and slow paced. Lost focus in second half.
7/10

Then I remembered two other films that 'kinda' dealt with same concept "K-Pax" and "A man who was superman"

Watched "A man who was superman" tonight after 5 years. Felt as good as new!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2015)

^^Oh you have already posted. Anyways I will extend it a bit.
*PK*
In simple terms PK = K pax + Oh my god!
Well K pax is a medium psychological drama whereas PK is the simplified desi version. Both the movies have some flaws but lets forget that.
Pk has some stupid fillers if we can get past those then its a good timepaas film. The dialogues at the very end of the film (when they show after 1 year) were the best. 
Watch  K-pax first for kevin spacey (if you haven't) & PK for Aamir khan. Generally I don't take actors names if they have not done something good.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 2, 2015)

K-Pax was an awesome movie , not sure if I would compare it with PK the only similarity is that both are/claim they are an Alien


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 2, 2015)

ico said:


> *Soodhu Kavvum* - 9/10.



 Kednaping


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Watched *PK *today evening.
> *Liked it but felt a bit exaggerated and slow paced. Lost focus in second half.*
> 7/10


I have a strange feeling if this had starred Shahrukh Khan you would have had different views considering keeping everything same that is same director and rest of the case.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have a strange feeling if this had starred Shahrukh Khan you would have had different views considering keeping everything same that is same director and rest of the case.



You know, this movie could have starred SRK and would have made same impression in people. This is his area of forte, acting like child and lotsa emotions.

Anyway, if SRK had stared it I would have rated it 10/10, but its my personal agenda against any other 'khan' apart from SR 'Khan' that I've rated it thus.

In no way other similar reviews and/or ratings shared by fellow digitians distract you that my review could be independent and not biased!


----------



## a_medico (Jan 3, 2015)

The captivity- very disturbing movie, though not unique. Few loopholes, otherwise would have been a stunner.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2015)

PK (9.5/10) Excellent movie...


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 3, 2015)

City of God - 8/10

Disturbing movie, but i loved it. Time well spent.


----------



## icebags (Jan 3, 2015)

some recent events made me think of sharing this Butterfly At The Ganges River,  its a tv movie of 2 episodes, and speaks hard truth, really hard. 

anyways, i think travelers may find this interesting.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2015)

Saw *The Cabin in the Woods* since my cousin pressured to do so.

And boy I did I like the film? I was so wrong about it the whole time that it would be another "Hack n' Slash" horror movie.. but it wasn't! It instead was everything that I wasn't expecting!

The closest thing I can compare it is "Cube" which came out in 1997. Wow.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Saw *The Cabin in the Woods* since my cousin pressured to do so.
> 
> And boy I did I like the film? I was so wrong about it the whole time that it would be another "Hack n' Slash" horror movie.. but it wasn't! It instead was everything that I wasn't expecting!
> 
> The closest thing I can compare it is "Cube" which came out in 1997. Wow.


Have u seen Cabin Fever ?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2015)

icebags said:


> some recent events made me think of sharing this Butterfly At The Ganges River,  its a tv movie of 2 episodes, and speaks hard truth, really hard.
> 
> anyways, i think travelers may find this interesting.



can you put in a bit more info on what theme is in a spoiler? There seems to be no detailed info in english.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Have u seen Cabin Fever ?



Horror is not my genre. Didn't watch Cabin Fever.
 But I do like movies like Cube which have a flair of Sci Fi in it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2015)

Watched *Blue Ruin*, amateur revenge movie. Sticks to realism without any over the top scenes. It's everything but a typical hollywood movie.

Watched *Alien *too, just so that I see the similarity in Alien Isolation. Creative Assembly did an excellent job in replicating the same environment.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 4, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> You know, this movie could have starred SRK and would have made same impression in people. This is his area of forte, acting like child and lotsa emotions.
> 
> Anyway, if SRK had stared it I would have rated it 10/10, but its my personal agenda against any other 'khan' apart from SR 'Khan' that I've rated it thus.
> 
> In no way other similar reviews and/or ratings shared by fellow digitians distract you that my review could be independent and not biased!


Let there be peace bro!


----------



## icebags (Jan 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> can you put in a bit more info on what theme is in a spoiler? There seems to be no detailed info in english.



here u go.

its based on foreigner backpacker experience on traveling in india, what they expect, what they find, how they stay, travel, navigate around, and also the cultural shocks and etc etc.

for a more detailed synopsis u may click this link, and its a spoiler: Nao Kanzaki and a few friends: Masami Nagasawa in Ganges Gawa de Butterfly, a brief synopsis

a lot shooting was done in kolkata (including howrah station probably, i don't remember) and to the way to varanasi. some scenes are a little exaggerated in J style, but overall u will be thinking a lot of stuff after watching it.

lol, why govt always make such incredible india & atithi deba vaba ads, but never actually cares to take a look at travel infrastructure & peoples mentality, there are many things we see in our everyday life, those appear normal to us, but when seen from a foreigner's eye, the same become a bit of disturbing.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2015)

*Super 8*

I am still confused if I should put it in the must not thread.
The first few mins of the movie is really good & interesting. Anybody who has read or loved alfred hitchcock & the three investigators, famous five or any alfred hitchcock movies might agree with this. However as the movie progresses it just becomes worse & worse which means over direction,acting, melodrama etc. In short it becomes boring. 
The movie had content but it was not made well. Again it has been overrated at IMDB. Maybe a good film for under 15. Speilberg now teaming up with bay & abrahams & producing such crap movies.


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2015)

icebags said:


> lol, why govt always make such incredible india & atithi deba vaba ads, but never actually cares to take a look at travel infrastructure & peoples mentality, there are many things we see in our everyday life, those appear normal to us, but when seen from a foreigner's eye, the same become a bit of disturbing.


Railway station sight will be culture shock.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2015)

IMDb: 100 best movies - a list by rhitwick


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 4, 2015)

icebags said:


> lol, why govt always make such incredible india & atithi deba vaba ads, but never actually cares to take a look at travel infrastructure & peoples mentality, there are many things we see in our everyday life, those appear normal to us, but when seen from a foreigner's eye, the same become a bit of disturbing.


The ads were made to make people aware of this basic things which people learn in their primary standard textbook. Unfortunately like you said govt only shows the ad & considers the job done. Strict rules should be made for maintaining hygiene all over the city. Behaving good with foreigners. If you see the history you will find many instances where people behaved bad even with our fellow neighbours like chinese & the japnese. 

Its not that only most of the people in this country are bad. people in other countries are bad too but may not be to this extent. Why don't we open a thread & people who have experience on foreign travels share their experience there.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> IMDb: 100 best movies - a list by rhitwick



The list ends at 78 (The Producers). Where are other 12?
And I hope the list isn't in a particular order? Since Hum Tum on #7?

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: Saw the note. Should have completed the 100 first. -_-


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 4, 2015)

*PK* - 6/10

*Predestination* - 8/10

*House of Flying Daggers* - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Jan 4, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Saw *The Cabin in the Woods* since my cousin pressured to do so.
> 
> And boy I did I like the film? I was so wrong about it the whole time that it would be another "Hack n' Slash" horror movie.. but it wasn't! It instead was everything that I wasn't expecting!
> 
> The closest thing I can compare it is "Cube" which came out in 1997. Wow.



CUBE ..??? there is nothing even remotely common between these two .....


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2015)

sam9s said:


> CUBE ..??? there is nothing even remotely common between these two .....



Well, it was!



Spoiler



You are trapped in a place you can't really leave (the way they get trapped is different).
Traps to kill people are setup by people themselves. In Cube it was setup by the people who built the Cube maze, in CITW they were being manufactured by people in that lab.
In both the movies the killing of people were being held by scientists and largely in the name of "entertainment".

I think "remote" connections are there.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2015)

Vyom said:


> The list ends at 78 (The Producers). Where are other 12?
> And I hope the list isn't in a particular order? Since Hum Tum on #7?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I know, I know. The list was work in progress for such a long time now (may be 4-5 years) that I wanted to publish it anyway.

I'll keep adding here, considering the pace at which movies got added to it, next 12 might take another 4-6 years!


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2015)

*I Origins - 9/10*
 A best sci-fi movie without relying on the CGI effects. Though it started slow, it picked up its phase in the middle and ended with the decision left to the user's imagination. I never knew, so many scientific things behind our eyes. Thanks to someone above, who posted the movie in this thread.


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2015)

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies - 6/10
PK - 6/10


----------



## moniker (Jan 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Have u seen Cabin Fever ?



Cabin fever was more like a run-of-the-mill mainstream horror flick. Cabin in the woods was refreshingly different.


----------



## icebags (Jan 5, 2015)

10 numberi said:


> The ads were made to make people aware of this basic things which people learn in their primary standard textbook. Unfortunately like you said govt only shows the ad & considers the job done. Strict rules should be made for maintaining hygiene all over the city. Behaving good with foreigners. If you see the history you will find many instances where people behaved bad even with our fellow neighbours like chinese & the japnese.
> 
> Its not that only most of the people in this country are bad. people in other countries are bad too but may not be to this extent. Why don't we open a thread & people who have experience on foreign travels share their experience there.



good idea, create something called "Digitians overseas travel thread" or something like that, i think many ppl here would love to share their exp. and i will read instead, since have no such exp.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

*Gone Girl - 9/10*


----------



## sam9s (Jan 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, it was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT! defines a common ground ... lol, its like saying Terminator 1 is similar to Lethal Wepon 4 .... in both the protagonist are fighting against a efficient killing machine, though in T1 its a cyborg and LW4 its a human. or may be star trek and star wars both have space ships......... and BTW .....in CUBE 



Spoiler



it was not for entertainment


.....so there is no "remote" connection unless you want a vague one to be ...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2015)

*Gone Girl 8/10*

I've thought about the movie in different ways; thought from Amy's perspective, from Nick's perspective.
Tried to think of a closure, tried to think of a perfect get-back but couldn't.
And, this makes me angry, from anger I then start finding loopholes and discontinuity in the movie.

It starts slow, like really S L O W. Then it picks up the pace post intermission (I guessed it, might be just mid of movie)

I've few questions most would go into spoiler but one I can leave open...

Why such realistic ending to such non-realistic plot? I mean, look at Amy's story and then consider Nicks fate at end of movie. 
I mean, I've few of my own answers for that but lets hear what you all have to say



Spoiler



1> She actually planned to kill herself!!! I mean, is that even a good plan? She plotted the whole thing for almost 1.5 years ago (remember what she told when mentioning about insurance renewal? She did it 1.5 years ago and that was part of her plan. She had put enough evidence to put him in jail. How about cutting few fingers and hide it in some search-able places? I think thats better than "kill self" plan!!!

2> How did she become pregnant? I can clearly recall he told he did not even touch her let alone fcuk, then he demanded DNA test, blood test, paternity test and in reply to that she said "I love tests"!!! And he just accepts the baby as his?!!! Why? What did she actually meant when she said "I love tests". Am I missing something.

3> Why did Nick let go of the lawyer? He could have asked him to trace her footsteps. She said to check the CCTV footages from the house but they would sure miss her first one week. They required to corroborate her story with things that found....

I'm basically angry that Nick could not take revenge on her, and my questions reflect that


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 5, 2015)

The Maze Runner (2014) - 9/10. Interesting story.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2015)

*2010*
A good sequel to 2001: a space odyssey. Unfortunately it has been slightly underrated. Its well above average even if we compare it to the original. Even If you have not liked the original then chances are you may like this one. Overall its good, interesting & must watch if you liked 2001 or if you like similar kind of movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2015)

*A walk among tombstones 5.5/10*

This movie serves nothing new to you. Not a good thriller, not a good action movie, not noir and unnecessary slow-mo and collage of cityscape.


*Chef 6/10*

A decent light movie. Can check it out.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Gone Girl 8/10*
> 
> I've thought about the movie in different ways; thought from Amy's perspective, from Nick's perspective.
> Tried to think of a closure, tried to think of a perfect get-back but couldn't.
> ...


Time to read the book!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2015)

*Gone Girl*

8.5/10


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2015)

*Solaris (2002)*
unfortunately I saw this remake, however its not a must not watch film. Its not good either. You may see it once if you are curious.


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 6, 2015)

Redirected (2014) - 7/10


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2015)

Il Mare - Watched again. It has everything a good movie should have.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2015)

*Predestination* (2014)

7/10

Both plot twists were predictable.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2015)

*Pandorum (2009)* 
Another good space thriller.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 8, 2015)

PK 5/10 - movie does not have anything new, if you have seen Oh My God (which was much better than this one) then this movie has nothing great to give.

Its not upto the standard of 3 Idiots or Munnabhai MBBS. Movie only focuses on superstition in Hinduism, however Islam and Christianity also has many superstitions which they have not shown, 

Overall movie has nothing to offer apart from few occasional laughs

- - - Updated - - -

Predestination 8/10 - very good movie must watch

- - - Updated - - -

Linga 7/10 - I saw this only for Rajnikant, and he still does a wonderful work in his roles,  good movie and after watchiing i came to know that the worlds first dam was built by a king Kalikaran Cholan on Kaveri river, and it is still working after a thousand year,


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 8, 2015)

PK 6/10 . Movie is average but has a strong message.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 8, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Linga 7/10 - I saw this only for Rajnikant, and he still does a wonderful work in his roles,  good movie and after watchiing i came to know that the worlds first dam was built by a king Kalikaran Cholan on Kaveri river, and it is still working after a thousand year,


Seriously? Are you a Rajnikanth fan?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 9, 2015)

*Cabin in the Woods - 4/10* 

This movie was on my to watch list for an year now. Finally saw it but not impressed at all with it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Seriously? Are you a Rajnikanth fan?



i dont understand any south indian language, i am from western part of india, but i believe the best movies in india are made by people in South India, 

and i like south movies, i am not a die hard fan but i like Kamal Hasan and Rajnikant, They both are great actors and great human beings


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 9, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> i dont understand any south indian language, i am from western part of india, but i believe the best movies in india are made by people in South India,
> 
> and i like south movies, i am not a die hard fan but i like Kamal Hasan and Rajnikant, They both are great actors and great human beings


 I have heard the movie is not that great and also it's flopped miserably at box office.
I personally feel both the actors had some great movies as well as performances in the 80's and early 90's. I don't think either of them hav any great movie that released in the recent past.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2015)

Main reason of Linga flop: 
The Climax flight. Even Rajini fans regrets Rajini acting in that stunt sequence.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have heard the movie is not that great and also it's flopped miserably at box office.
> I personally feel both the actors had some great movies as well as performances in the 80's and early 90's. I don't think either of them hav any great movie that released in the recent past.



The Story is good so is the emotion but still couldn't make it a successful hit in BoxOffice


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> Main reason of Linga flop:
> The Climax flight. Even Rajini fans regrets Rajini acting in that stunt sequence.


I agree.. The climax was terrible.. As a rajni fan, i didn't expect this from him.. Apart from the climax, the entire movie was pretty decent..


----------



## quan chi (Jan 10, 2015)

*Gone girl*
Its a very good & interesting movie. From the start to the end I was hooked. There was never any unnecessary or dull moment. Maybe sometimes to appreciate movies like this you need the mood or Interest. 



rhitwick said:


> *Gone Girl 8/10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I will put my version of the story in short here. I hope you will understand the minor psychological facts which I will be skipping. 

One way of seeing the story is very simple. Its that nick's wife is one intelligent psychopath. Please also note that Nick is not good either. She gets what she wants in one way or the other. If she doesn't then its a dead end for that person & she makes sure of that (remember what she did to her previous boyfriend Tommy). Btw remember she is intelligent too. She loved nick however her husband was drifting far from her. She started to feel insecure but she is no quitter. At first she wanted to take revenge the hard way. However when she saw him on TV towards the end she gets a new plan why not give her husband the same type of feeling for the rest of his life.

Towards the climax I think she is not pregnant but she wants to.Nick goes under her thumb. (This fame compensated for the financial loss they had earlier. Even the FBI closed the case on her.)

II reason (general): Gone Girl (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ("but Amy reveals that she is pregnant, having artificially inseminated herself with Nick's sperm stored at a fertility clinic")

The lawyer leaves nick because nick really doesn't need him anymore. The lawyer gives his reasons too ("You got a book deal, a lifetime movie, you franchised the bar.")

If you think Nick becomes the puppet then the story ends if you don't then his fate remains a mystery.

Thus the movie ends with this dialogue. "What are you thinking? How are you feeling? What have we done to each other? What will we do?" 

Maybe this answered your queries


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 10, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have heard the movie is not that great and also it's flopped miserably at box office.
> I personally feel both the actors had some great movies as well as performances in the 80's and early 90's. I don't think either of them hav any great movie that released in the recent past.



i dont care about reviews, critics and what people opine about movies, i watch myself and then see if i like it or not, everyone has different taste


and if you are saying that both of them did not have any great movie recently, Rajnikant did Shivaji and Robot both full entetainment, and Kamal has done Vishwaroopam it was good movie, waiting for Vishwarooopma and Papnasam from Kamal

also eagerly wairing for "I", readlly dont know what is the concept of the movie, but trailer looks great, after Aparichit "Anniyan" i am expecting same kind of movie

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> I have heard the movie is not that great and also it's flopped miserably at box office.
> I personally feel both the actors had some great movies as well as performances in the 80's and early 90's. I don't think either of them hav any great movie that released in the recent past.



i dont care about reviews, critics and what people opine about movies, i watch myself and then see if i like it or not, everyone has different taste


and if you are saying that both of them did not have any great movie recently, Rajnikant did Shivaji and Robot both full entetainment, and Kamal has done Vishwaroopam it was good movie, waiting for Vishwarooopma and Papnasam from Kamal

also eagerly wairing for "I", readlly dont know what is the concept of the movie, but trailer looks great, after Aparichit "Anniyan" i am expecting same kind of movie

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> I agree.. The climax was terrible.. As a rajni fan, i didn't expect this from him.. Apart from the climax, the entire movie was pretty decent..




100% agree with you, The Grandfather Rajni during British era was fantastic story, they should have focus movie on that story only, last 15 minutes fight spoiled the movie, but i think it wa not Rajni, but director here to blame,

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]eT3_hqkrffU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2015)

*Tell No One* - Can't really say how I felt about this movie but the production quality is a treat to watch. The music, the acting, the landscape...everything fits so perfectly. There are nudity scenes in first half of the movie, just normal french stuff.

*Ditto* - At first I thought how childishly was the main character. Struck with love and acting so over the top. But then I realized it was 1979 and I would have probably done the same. The other timeline, 2000, is something you can relate easily as it's more closer to our time. A movie with sci fi twist. Use of Bach's classics. A must watch.


*Miracle in Cell No. 7* - Didn't like much. Looked a bit too colorful for the theme and relied a bit on overdone repetitive emotional scenes. May be a one time watch ? May be my opinion will change for this one. Kid's acting was pretty good for the age.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 11, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> and if you are saying that both of them did not have any great movie recently, Rajnikant did Shivaji and Robot both full entetainment, and Kamal has done Vishwaroopam it was good movie, waiting for Vishwarooopma and Papnasam from Kamal


Kamal Hassan and Naseeruddin Shah are my all time favorites in Indian cinema when it comes to real acting. 
I can count on fingers the number of movies in which Kamal Hassan has acted in the past decade which are not worth it.
I agree I missed out on Vishwaroopam. However I can list you so many movies of him which were nothing but mediocre.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2015)

*PreDestination* ....wowo what a movie, any one claiming that he was able to guess the twist is just trying to be too smart .....this movie is not about just the twist, but how complex Time Paradox can be made. Even though this movie was a tad less in entertainment aspect as compared to my all time top Time Paradox Movie called *TimeCrimes* its still very close. Time Crimes had one sequence of time paradox playing in loop, this one had multiple and hence made it more complex. You cannot understand this kind of movie unless you are very clear of how Time Paradox works. It WILL make your head spin if you actually try to follow the events and try to relate it in chronological order. Loved the movie for that .............. Not just casually see the movie and say aaa the twist was/were predictable ..... . I would give this movie a 7.5/10 ..... Time Crimes was 7.8 from me, the 3 point lead is just for the fact that Time crimes was a wee bit better in suspense and entertainment ........... *7.5/10* for this one ...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2015)

*American Sniper - 7/10* well directed...good watch


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2015)

sam9s said:


> *PreDestination* ....wowo what a movie, any one claiming that he was able to guess the twist is just trying to be too smart .....this movie is not about just the twist, but how complex Time Paradox can be made. Even though this movie was a tad less in entertainment aspect as compared to my all time top Time Paradox Movie called *TimeCrimes* its still very close. Time Crimes had one sequence of time paradox playing in loop, this one had multiple and hence made it more complex. You cannot understand this kind of movie unless you are very clear of how Time Paradox works. It WILL make your head spin if you actually try to follow the events and try to relate it in chronological order. Loved the movie for that .............. Not just casually see the movie and say aaa the twist was/were predictable ..... . I would give this movie a 7.5/10 ..... Time Crimes was 7.8 from me, the 3 point lead is just for the fact that Time crimes was a wee bit better in suspense and entertainment ........... *7.5/10* for this one ...



Have you seen Triangle ?

Seen Timecrimes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2015)

sam9s said:


> *PreDestination* ....wowo what a movie,* any one claiming that he was able to guess the twist is just trying to be too smart .....this movie is not about just the twist, but how complex Time Paradox can be made.* Even though this movie was a tad less in entertainment aspect as compared to my all time top Time Paradox Movie called *TimeCrimes* its still very close. Time Crimes had one sequence of time paradox playing in loop, this one had multiple and hence made it more complex. You cannot understand this kind of movie unless you are very clear of how Time Paradox works. It WILL make your head spin if you actually try to follow the events and try to relate it in chronological order. Loved the movie for that .............. Not just casually see the movie and say aaa the twist was/were predictable ..... . I would give this movie a 7.5/10 ..... Time Crimes was 7.8 from me, the 3 point lead is just for the fact that Time crimes was a wee bit better in suspense and entertainment ........... *7.5/10* for this one ...



I'm not being too smart. I've been watching Doctor Who for 6 months now. Time paradox and such concepts in movies don't seem much interesting after watching Doctor Who.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2015)

In which case I am lucky that I didn't watch Doctor Who till now. I will watch best time travel movies first. And PreDestination.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2015)

^It's a long term project 
unfortunately tiii.me is down atm, but it's 15+ days of non stop viewing, there are a lot of episodes


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2015)

*The Maze Runner - 9/10*

A Pretty sci-fi thriller in the lines of the hunger-games-sort-of-movie with nice effects/story/representation and top-notch acting, but with a major plot hole which sure the writer would've thought when the novel was written, but left with a lame thought maybe... Instead of waiting for 3 years in the Glades, which they call the place they're all residing..



Spoiler



1. They could've somehow escaped through the elevator shaft which opens once a month bringing the stuffs + new guy
2. If they could construct a huge watchtower, why couldn't they built a long ladder to climb upon the maze..
3. They knew they're in a place surrounded by Danger. Why can't they built a fence sort of thing to protect themselves?

Found a HISHE video about Maze Runner, which in my opinion is a pretty solid perfect reasoning..
[YOUTUBE]M2FJJ7vSGoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam9s (Jan 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> Have you seen Triangle ?
> 
> Seen Timecrimes.



Yes I have seen Triangle, Triangle actually is not a Time Paradox, it is made to look like a time loop but actually it is not meant to be perceived that way. Though I saw it long time back.



SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm not being too smart. I've been watching Doctor Who for 6 months now. Time paradox and such concepts in movies don't seem much interesting after watching Doctor Who.



DOC Who was ok ...its has a kiddesh feel to it. And how interesting Time Paradox movies can be depends on the fact as to how intrigued you are from the same concept ....for me if made nicely it seriously gives your brain cells to work .....


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2015)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that video was damn funny!


----------



## icebags (Jan 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> *Ditto* - At first I thought how childishly was the main character. Struck with love and acting so over the top. But then I realized it was 1979 and I would have probably done the same. The other timeline, 2000, is something you can relate easily as it's more closer to our time. A movie with sci fi twist. Use of Bach's classics. A must watch.



i didn't like the ending. a piece of cake or a cookie over a cup of coffee would have concluded everything pretty well.  there was a holly movie with kinda similar plot, and ended with a baseball match i think.....



sam9s said:


> DOC Who was ok ...its has a kiddesh feel to it. And how interesting Time Paradox movies can be depends on the fact as to how intrigued you are from the same concept ....for me if made nicely it seriously gives your brain cells to work .....



first i though DW was ok, then when daleks started appearing with "exterminate"s, i thought it lacks seriousness.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> *Ditto* - At first I thought how childishly was the main character. Struck with love and acting so over the top. But then I realized it was 1979 and I would have probably done the same. The other timeline, 2000, is something you can relate easily as it's more closer to our time. A movie with sci fi twist. Use of Bach's classics. A must watch.



Damn, the plot seems interesting enough! I would have to watch it soon.
I like movies similar to one where both protagonists were talking to each other through letters and both were in different eras, the name of which escapes my mind right now!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Damn, the plot seems interesting enough! I would have to watch it soon.
> I like movies similar to one where both protagonists were talking to each other through letters and both were in different eras, the name of which escapes my mind right now!



Thats *The Lake House* Keanu Reeves I presume ..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Thats *The Lake House* Keanu Reeves I presume ..



Yes. You are right. Lake House received a not so good reception, but the concept was amazing.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Yes. You are right. *Lake House* received a not so good reception, but the concept was amazing.



*Il Mare* (Original movie)


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2015)

^^hehe

I have seen Il Mare and Ditto. 

Il Mare is artsy. Ditto is melodrama. But the concept is similar.
  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
Watch Ditto if you like melodrama. It will bite you hard.

Il Mare is like a Bach's classic turned to movie. Watch in FHD.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> i didn't like the ending. a piece of cake or a cookie over a cup of coffee would have concluded everything pretty well.  there was a holly movie with kinda similar plot, and ended with a baseball match i think.....



Was it because it wasn't a proper closure ?


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 12, 2015)

The Drop (2014) - 8/10. Interesting story.


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 14, 2015)

A Walk Among the Tombstones (2014) -  7/10


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2015)

Nobody here watched *Ugly* yet?

*8.5/10.*


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 17, 2015)

The green mile : 9/10 (Strong feels, almost cried)

The usual suspects: 9/10

Pulp fiction: 10/10


----------



## a_medico (Jan 17, 2015)

sam9s said:


> *PreDestination* ....wowo what a movie,.



Yes. For me it was Baap of all time travel movies (as somebody put it...rithwick probably).

_Predestination_ and _Begin Again_ were the best movies for me watched in 2014. Atleast now, I recall just 2 but would be few more.

Queen, The Lunchbox, What If and The fault in our stars (I know, a bit girlish) were close.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2015)

ico said:


> Nobody here watched *Ugly* yet?
> 
> *8.5/10.*



I watched it today. Damn good! Yes the ending felt a bit illogical, but it is also not completely 'improbable'. 
Dark movies at its finest. Needless to say Bollywood needs more of these. 

I would watch more movies by Anurag Kashyap movies now. Starting with Gangs of Wasseypur.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2015)

a_medico said:


> Yes. For me it was Baap of all time travel movies (as somebody put it...rithwick probably).
> 
> _Predestination_ and _Begin Again_ were the best movies for me watched in 2014. Atleast now, I recall just 2 but would be few more.
> 
> Queen, The Lunchbox, What If and The fault in our stars (I know, a bit girlish) were close.



I've watched a lot of time travel movies but 'Predestination' surpasses them all. To me the concept seemed even more baffling and somehow possible (if time travel is ever made possible) than 'Inception'.
Look at story : It has a beginning, a middle and an end. Then consider the execution of the story, notice to small details and calculations. Then some intelligent touches like the song "I'm my own grandfather". Couple all these with good set designs and brilliant acting from all cast members.
I liked the movie very much.


*I* (Hindi dubbed)

Someone rightly tweeted this as "biggest ad film of the year"

+points:-
>Cinematography. Just awesome
>Set design. Too good. Just watch this movie in theater for this
>Vikram. He's everything in this movie, he danced, fought, cried, limped, hunched.... Bollywood should use him more 
>Special effects

-Points:-
>Length. 3hrs 8 minutes is official. That stretches to 3 Hrs 20 minutes including starting ads, intermission etc.
>Editing. Then person should be kicked out of his job. The movie could have been 1 hrs short.
>Songs. Didn't like any tunes of the movie. This is not A.R. Rahman's even a 'good work'
>Climax. Prior to that, things seemed to be happening following some plans, then a hotchpotch ending.

Verdict: If you are going, go only to check if the visuals are enough to convince you that "China" should be your next holiday destination!


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 18, 2015)

Big hero 6. 
8/10. i really liked it. Baymax is very cute. Almost as cute as toothless!?


----------



## srkmish (Jan 18, 2015)

the door. mads mikkelsen gives a great performance. great for lovers of suprernatural mystery movies


----------



## a_medico (Jan 18, 2015)

*Architecture 101* - Intense. A must watch for Korean movies fans.

One of the best Korean movies I have watched till date. Had watched it half on a flight and liked it. Thought of giving it a re-try once again and I am glad I did it.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 18, 2015)

*Stargate*
Good entertaining movie.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2015)

*Theory of Everything:*

As expected this was a good movie. Movies like this (based on some living legendary person) always feels a little diplomatic (like The Social Network) but are still, for the lack of a better word, interesting and also motivational.

When I watched the trailer for this movie I was expecting to see romantic side of Stephen Hawking and I was not disappointed. I saw the personal life of Stephen Hawking, the story of him before he become a successful physicist. I also got to know about how incredible nice Jane (his first wife) was with Stephen! She was an incredible woman to sacrifice so much of her for the love she had for Stephen.

I was also expecting a cameo of real Stephen Hawking in the movie, but Eddie Redmayne, the actor who played Stephen did such an incredible job that the cameo wasn't really needed. Once I read *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Hawking#Marriages, I felt like I had watched whole movie again and then some more.

Theory of Everything is a Romantic and emotional film, except when in second half you realize it's not really a romantic film, but a Biography first. Being someone who have an interest in Cosmology and Physics, I enjoyed the film. Got to know the personal side of the personality I have always adored.

_If I could reverse the time, I would still watch this film._

- - - Updated - - -

*Fun facts:*

1. Stephen Hawking is English, not American, as I discovered from this movie! What! 
2. At the end credits of the movie, the Names of the cast are credited in the *reverse order of appearance* since "reversing the time" is the theme of the movie. So if anyone is watching this movie, just observe it in the end, if you are interested.
3. Don't actually know the validity of this, but I read on Imdb forums that Stephen Hawking owns the copyright to the "electronic voice" that he speaks!


Here I have written a more detailed review: The Theory of Everything | Vineet Kumar (link to my site).


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 19, 2015)

Predestination - WHAT/10 anyone please explain


----------



## icebags (Jan 21, 2015)

Rurôni Kenshin: Kyôto Inferno (2014) - IMDb

7.5/10

These live action movies are pretty good. Some plots are changed for the sake of converting the anime to a movie, but it has it's own charm in that way, there are still efforts to mimic the movements / actions sequences as shown in the anime, and I think they are cool. They probably made this keeping in mind the fan preferences, and they really succeeded in doing that. Must see for any RK fans.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Predestination - WHAT/10 anyone please explain




What do you need to be explained ???


----------



## eureka (Jan 21, 2015)

_Gone Girl_

This is the most brain ****ing movie I have ever seen! It's so ****ed up! At the same time I think it's an over-rated psych story!


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 21, 2015)

sam9s said:


> What do you need to be explained ???



Spoiler about Predestination:


Spoiler



how the protagonist became the antagonist. And where did the protagonist come from? It was like a loop but where did he/she come from?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2015)

eureka said:


> _Gone Girl_
> 
> This is the most brain ****ing movie I have ever seen! It's so ****ed up! At the same time I think it's an over-rated psych story!


Rosamund Pike's acting was top notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how the protagonist became the antagonist. And where did the protagonist come from? It was like a loop but where did he/she come from?



Spoiler about Predestination:


Spoiler



The loop was a fixed point in time, infact the whole movie was. Nothing could've changed the happenings of the story. Think of it like a spring stretched across two points. You can make the spring vibrate in either directions, longitudinally or transversally, but it will come to rest eventually when the vibrations die.

Fixed point in time - Tardis Data Core, the Doctor Who Wiki


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2015)

*The Man from Earth*


> The entire film is set in and around Oldman's house during his farewell party and is composed almost entirely of dialogue. The plot advances through intellectual arguments between Oldman and his fellow faculty members.


The Man from Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Had this film had more budget it would have been an excellent movie. However its not bad either its indeed a good movie except some parts needed a little bit of more explanation.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 21, 2015)

I disagree. If the director had concentrated on explaining the movie, it would have been anticlimactic. The buildup was great and the movie ended on a high. 

The Man from earth is one of the greatest movies I have ever seen. I would surely place it in my top 25.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree about "The Man from Earth". It didn't need any more budget for what director wanted to show or any more explanations. The beauty of the film is solely in the fact that it is a thriller from only dialogues. The movie is great!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 21, 2015)

*'The Imitation Game - 8/10'* - A truly great movie of the father of Computers....superb acting by all but Benedict Cumberbatch was too good.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2015)

By explanation I meant giving slightly more details about some of john's previous experiences. 

Yes the budget was adequate to convey the idea. But not adequate to pull majority of the people to a theater.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I agree about "The Man from Earth". It didn't need any more budget for what director wanted to show or any more explanations. The beauty of the film is solely in the fact that it is a thriller from only dialogues. The movie is great!



Exam is like that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2015)

*Divergent* 7/10

Just one time watch.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Exam is like that



I'm sorry... what exam?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I'm sorry... what exam?



The movie named "Exam"


----------



## srkmish (Jan 22, 2015)

exam is too good but it is one of the movies which tries to be too clever by unnecessarily introducing complications in plot


----------



## srkmish (Jan 22, 2015)

@quanchi : that Is a sad fact for many movies. if I went only by movies Shichimi's scored well, I wud have missed many great movies.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2015)

Exam is a fusion of different accents  Felt like an exam to adjust brain every time.

The Man from Earth is direct to DVD kinda movie which has a plot so interesting as it unfolds.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Exam is a fusion of different accents  Felt like an exam to adjust brain every time.
> 
> The Man from Earth is direct to DVD kinda movie which has a plot so interesting as it unfolds.



"Exam" is now on my watchlist. And "Man on Earth" was in fact released direct to DVD.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2015)

The Pianist - 10/10

A very good movie. First time i watched a WW movie from a civillian's side. Can anyone suggest me simillar movies?

Transcendence - 8.5/10

All that tech gone to waste just because he needed a labour force 

Begin Again - 10/10

A refreshing movie (at least for me). The soundtrack and Keira Knightley was enough for me to fall in love.


----------



## eureka (Jan 22, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Rosamund Pike's acting was top notch.


Undeniably. But I was talking about the story of the movie, and Ben Affleck's acting, well, it's meh.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> The Pianist - 10/10
> 
> A very good movie. First time i watched a WW movie from a civillian's side. *Can anyone suggest me simillar movies?*
> 
> ...



I can suggest you a similar game, try This War Of Mine, really really amazing concept.. its based on the real life events of the Siege of Sarajevo


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I can suggest you a similar game, try This War Of Mine, really really amazing concept.. its based on the real life events of the Siege of Sarajevo



its already on my steam wishlist


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Spoiler about Predestination:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



another one, which might be possible



Spoiler



If the protagonist travels back in time to stop the antagonist from doing what he did in the future, the future version of the protagonist would have no purpose to travel back in time to stop the antagonist. This theory holds true only if a single timeline is considered and no parallel universe(s) exist. This will create a paradox which will obviously be extremely unstable if they try to change the events of the movie.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> another one, which might be possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i give up ;_;


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2015)

*Dark skies*
A good movie. However there are some stupid things if you can overlook them then its really a good movie.


----------



## eureka (Jan 23, 2015)

_Predestination_

I didn't like the movie. And more importantly I didn't understand last ten minutes! I mean the whole movie is kinda confusing, but last ten minutes were like WTF!

I have a question. Don't know if anyone will be able to tell me.



Spoiler



How is the Barkeeper (Ethan Hawke) related with Jane (the Unmarried Mother)? Is he the son of Jane? But Jane had a daughter right! I see the scar marks on Ethan Hawk's body at the end of movie, exactly at same places as Jane's, but how?


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 23, 2015)

eureka said:


> _Predestination_
> 
> I didn't like the movie. And more importantly I didn't understand last ten minutes! I mean the whole movie is kinda confusing, but last ten minutes were like WTF!
> 
> ...


you totally didn't understand the movie


Spoiler



the bartender, the unmarried mother, the daughter are the same person but yet are child of each other cause of time traveling. he is the mother, father, grandfather,child,etc(all possible 'close relations') of himself


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2015)

eureka said:


> _Predestination_
> 
> I didn't like the movie. And more importantly I didn't understand last ten minutes! I mean the whole movie is kinda confusing, but last ten minutes were like WTF!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The barkeeper's name is John, who is the future of Jane(after face reconstruction) consider him John v2 , who during child birth had to get her sex changed. The child is of Jane and John v1(before face reconstrustion). Apparently, Child, Jane, John v1, John v2 anf the Fizzle Bomber are same people. Jane/John is her/his own mother and father(literally). 

[a]Child at orphanage - Spacecorp - *meets John v1 from future - [c]pregnant - no Spacecorp - Child birth(giving birth to herself  ), sex changed - [a]child stolen by John v2 and delivered at orphanage - so much sadness - Jane becomes John v1 - meets john v2 - time travel for first time - meets jane  - [c]Gets Jane pregnant (getting ownself pregnant  ) - John v2 convinces John v1 to leave Jane and come to work for Spacecorp ( later on shown that he revealed that John v2 and John v1 are same person) - Jane's life vycle to become the fizzle bomber starts - John v1 starts to work for SC - John v1 gets a third degree face burn (?) and doctor changes his face to John v2's face - Kohn v1 John v2 is born after possibly the face changed John v1 has enough amount  of testestorone and work out. - John v2 now goes back in time to do all that shi*  to Jane that happened to him while he was Jane - John v2 gets decommisioned from Spacecorps but his time travel device still works - John v2 find out he is the Fizzle bomber and kills the Fizzle Bomber - John v2 becomes fizzle bomber.

*


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2015)

no infographic explaining it all yet?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 23, 2015)

how can someone get herself pregnant ! Hermaphrodite wtf


----------



## theserpent (Jan 23, 2015)

*Gone Girl - 8/10*

Great movie.


----------



## eureka (Jan 24, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> you totally didn't understand the movie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh okay. They are all child of each other. Fair enough.


adityak469 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Darn, I had little loose motion today, and now after reading your comment, well..........

On a serious note, thanks for the reply, but honestly some things still aren't clear. Well it was a shoddy movie I found, so I will leave it be.*


----------



## harry10 (Jan 25, 2015)

Baby
Not convinced about the name. Movie was really underwhelming. After reading few reviews and considering its from Neeraj Pandey I expected a lot more. Very predictable storyline. Dialogues are good and so is acting. Direction is superb but there is no suspense or any thrill. A Wednesday and Special 26 were far superior. Still a good one time watch. 
Rating - 3/5


----------



## quan chi (Jan 25, 2015)

*The X Files (1998)*
Good movie.

*Cowboys & aliens*
Good comedy film!


----------



## Niilesh (Jan 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> how can someone get herself pregnant ! Hermaphrodite wtf





Spoiler



time travel + surgery


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just watched Baby movie... First day first show... really good thriller movie... never seen before in India..,

"Baby" go for it...


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys anybody here watches Telugu movies regularly? 
Need some good suggestions!


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2015)

*Hercules (2014) - IMDb *- 10/10

A fresh take on how heroes (Hercules) were made. Though he's a demigod, he's shown as a normal man with extra strength living among the men as mortal. Usually Hercules is shown as a man, who defeated Erymanthian boar, Nemean Lion and Hydra as a single man thereby he's grown as a demigod myth. I found this after-credits video which shows how his aides helped him in the labors.

[YOUTUBE]pP8I2I6lCi0[/YOUTUBE]

Dwayne Johnson worked very hard to fit for the role of Hercules. Found out that he chained himself to real chains to appear very real to the scene, where he breaks it off in the movie.

[YOUTUBE]fXVYpmR2CeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam9s (Jan 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Spoiler about Predestination:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler about Predestination:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This is what is called Temporal paradox and specifically predestination paradox, which is "*causality loop in which some earlier event #1 is the cause of (or at least one of the causes of) some later event #2, and through time travel, event #2 is also the cause of event #1*."

Predestination movie is a classic example of this ...... another movie callled *Time Crimes* also also based on this. Personally I love this logic and generally is a good feed for burning some brain cells ...


----------



## eureka (Jan 26, 2015)

_John Wick_

Someone's personal vendetta, extremely boring but Keanu Reeves wasn't bad. Best of luck trying to find out how many persons he actually killed, and how many were headshots


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 26, 2015)

Guys, check out for this movie...seems interesting

The Infinite Man (2014) - IMDb

(I've not yet watched it)


----------



## eureka (Jan 27, 2015)

_Kingdom of Heaven_

I found this movie accidentally, when I was seeing what other movies are recommended in line with 300. And I watched the Director's Cut edition, I don't know, I feel this movie is exceptional. I didn't like the person who was acting as Balian though, but still overall this movie is kind of legendary, 7.2 seems like underrated for this movie! In any case liked it much much better than 300!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2015)

*Million Dollar Arm (2014) - 7.5/10*
Excellent movie....cinematography is like Slum dog Millionaire (they even used a song in it)

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Just watched Baby movie... First day first show... really good thriller movie... never seen before in India..,
> 
> "Baby" go for it...



Justin Bieber


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Justin Bieber



???? please elaborate..
I don't like that guy...


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 27, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, check out for this movie...seems interesting
> 
> The Infinite Man (2014) - IMDb
> 
> (I've not yet watched it)



Bro, your inbox is full can't send PM's.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bro, your inbox is full can't send PM's.



Empty now. Try again


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 27, 2015)

*Baby*
Not a bad movie & this time there is no *@**ugiri by the director like his two previous films special 26 & a wednesday.  However it sometimes becomes boring & predictable too. Compared to his previous films this film is better.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anybody here watches Telugu movies regularly?
> Need some good suggestions!



Recently watched *Prema Katha Chithram*. It's a good attempt.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 28, 2015)

Picket 43
 Much better than previous movie from Major Ravi.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picket_43


----------



## quan chi (Jan 28, 2015)

*Hercules (2014)*
Based on the radical comics version & its not bad. Its slightly underrated & I am surprised by some reviewers @ IMDB who even rated it below 5.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 28, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Picket 43
> Much better than previous movie from Major Ravi.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picket_43



Concept seems very much similar to this movie,

Gongdong gyeongbi guyeok JSA (2000) - IMDb


----------



## sam9s (Jan 28, 2015)

*FURY*   ........ This movie is visually stunning, if you ask me I would probably put this right on top 3 all time war movie as far as visuals and technicalities is concerned. *On a good Home Theatre* like mine you will enjoy every bit of it. Needs a seriously power house of a woofer to compensate the tank bombing. The Tank battles are gruesome and very very tight and tensed. Where the movie lacks is the usual way of showing the only american POV and Germans becomes just another shoot m up baddies just lining up to be killed. I dont like this approach. I dont know war history much but Germans were know to be experts in shrewdness and alertness. That is the reason I loved *Black Hawk Down* where even though the Americans were against just non trained, non soldiers common people, still they shows how badly they were able to screw the american soldiers. They literally got their ass whipped in that movie. Same with *Lone Ranger* though I will say lone ranger was better than fury in that aspect.

Performance wise LeBeouf shows he can act, he is very good in this movie, rest character also play a decent role on give us that "Brothers in arms" feeling about the squad. Please do not watch this movie on a regular TV or worst laptop, you will not enjoy a single moment. This movie like Lone Ranger is made for HT. ..........*7/10* for this one.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 28, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Concept seems very much similar to this movie,
> 
> Gongdong gyeongbi guyeok JSA (2000) - IMDb



Not so much as No Man's Land (2001) - IMDb   which seems to be highly rated in imdb. i have not seen that one.
The one you suggested seems to be a investigative movie whereas Picket 43 is all about how two soldier's from opposite sides share a special bond and show us friendship is possible even between enemies


----------



## eureka (Jan 29, 2015)

_Begin Again_

Mind blowing movie, seriously. I love Ruffalo, and whoever that girl is, hats off. Need to get the OST.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2015)

*Real Steel (2011) - 8.5/10*
Marvelous movie...awesome effects


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 29, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Not so much as No Man's Land (2001) - IMDb   which seems to be highly rated in imdb. i have not seen that one.
> *The one you suggested seems to be a investigative movie* whereas Picket 43 is all about how two soldier's from opposite sides share a special bond and show us friendship is possible even between enemies



See the movie I mentioned, then come back. We can talk


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Taken *8/10 - Somewhat predictable but good movie.
*We're the millers *6/10 - plain boring... Just gave it shot because #jenniferaniston 
*The hobbit: the battle of the five armies *9/10 - Nice closure to another awesome trilogy. However nothing compared to LOTR!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah I will be watching The hobbit soon. But they has clearly left out the magic of LOTR


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

suggest some much awaited movies to watch for like
Furious 7
Avengers 2 etc etc..


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Pisasu (2014) - IMDb = 10/10*

A perfect supernatural horror movie. I haven't hooked to a ghost story for a long time, until i saw this movie by accident. The movie was never above or never below the ghost formula, which is being used in n number of movies. Must watch, if you're a ghost movie freak. You would change your perception of a ghost, after seeing this movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 30, 2015)

*Guardians of the Galaxy *- 10/10


----------



## eureka (Jan 30, 2015)

_PK_

Good movie. But 8.6 rating in IMDB can't be any more exaggerating. Story is kind of a meh, it dragged way too long! Aamir and Anushka are the reason why I kept watching.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Guardians of the Galaxy *- 10/10



 yeeeh


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> *Pisasu (2014) - IMDb = 10/10*
> 
> A perfect supernatural horror movie. I haven't hooked to a ghost story for a long time, until i saw this movie by accident. The movie was never above or never below the ghost formula, which is being used in n number of movies. Must watch, if you're a ghost movie freak. You would change your perception of a ghost, after seeing this movie.



read about it. certainly seems to be different from the usual bandwagon of Indian horror movies. i like such movies that are closer in actuality to supernormal incidents & experiences, not the scare-for-entertainment types. unfortunately, i don't know Tamil.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> unfortunately, i don't know Tamil.


I don't know hindi, japanese, cantonese, chinese, korean, thai - yet i watch the movies with subtitles


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> I don't know hindi, japanese, cantonese, chinese, korean, thai - yet i watch the movies with subtitles



lol, yes. that goes without saying. however, i was unsure if this would be available with subtitles (have watched 2 lovely Tamil movies earlier with subtitles, albeit old ones, so was under the false impression that perhaps subtitles are added later on for these, when the movies get old). nevertheless, the uncertainty has been allayed now. 

that reminds me to check about 'baba' too; wished to watch it since long!


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> lol, yes. that goes without saying. however, i was unsure if this would be available with subtitles (have watched 2 lovely Tamil movies earlier with subtitles, albeit old ones, so was under the false impression that perhaps subtitles are added later on for these, when the movies get old). nevertheless, the uncertainty has been allayed now.
> 
> that reminds me to check about 'baba' too; wished to watch it since long!



BABA rajni movie? Then dont


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> BABA rajni movie? Then dont



yes; may be its a badly executed movie. i know it had not done well here (though the Japanese made it their megahit!), but i had harboured a wish to watch it, so will give it a view. may be i'll like it, may be not. i won't mind it. thanks for cautioning though!


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes; may be its a badly executed movie. i know it had not done well here (though the Japanese made it their megahit!), but i had harboured a wish to watch it, so will give it a view. may be i'll like it, may be not. i won't mind it. thanks for cautioning though!


There's a reason why it was failed here, because the movie portrayed Rajini as a person with all the bad things amidst a weak plot. Also political parties of Tamilnadu  (especially PMK) were against the movie because the stills of Baba were showing Rajini with a cigarette in his mouth (and a bottle of alcohol in his hands i believe), which they argued will degenerate younger generation. Even the movie reels were stolen, and the party members thrashed the theatres + fans who went to watch this movie.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> There's a reason why it was failed here, because the movie portrayed Rajini as a person with all the bad things amidst a weak plot. Also political parties of Tamilnadu  (especially PMK) were against the movie because the stills of Baba were showing Rajini with a cigarette in his mouth (and a bottle of alcohol in his hands i believe), which they argued will degenerate younger generation. Even the movie reels were stolen, and the party members thrashed the theatres + fans who went to watch this movie.



that concern could be understood (impressionable young minds, esp. fans of Rajni), but assaulting the people who turned up to see the movie?! totally unacceptable!! bloody b*****ds these politicians & party-workers! have made a banana republic out of this country! police would've been of no use i know. damn it! people should themselves carry arms for defence, and wipe out these wretches at the first opportunity available!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2015)

*coherence*
Good low budget movie. Again could have been better if it had got some more funding & attention. 
*Red planet*
Highly underrated. Not at all that bad.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> *Pisasu (2014) - IMDb = 10/10*
> 
> A perfect supernatural horror movie. I haven't hooked to a ghost story for a long time, until i saw this movie by accident. The movie was never above or never below the ghost formula, which is being used in n number of movies. Must watch, if you're a ghost movie freak. You would change your perception of a ghost, after seeing this movie.



If someone goes with Zero expectations then this one is a decent flick. 
Liked the twist at the end.


GhorMaanas said:


> read about it. certainly seems to be different from the usual bandwagon of Indian horror movies. i like such movies that are closer in actuality to supernormal incidents & experiences, not the scare-for-entertainment types. unfortunately, i don't know Tamil.


I don't see this falling too much in horror genre more of thriller genre. 
Felt this is much better than the other Tamil movies around which seem to be much of B Gradish.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 31, 2015)

Not a movie, but do watch AIB Knockout. Epic is what it is !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

I remember a TV documentary *Marilyn and Me (1991)* which was telecast by History Channel long time ago. I want to watch it again but am unable to find it anywhere. Can somebody help me with it?


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XYGzRB4Pnq8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7d_jQycdQGo[/YOUTUBE]

looks good.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 1, 2015)

*Dracula Untold* - 9/10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

saiyangoku said:


> i remember a tv documentary *marilyn and me (1991)* which was telecast by history channel long time ago. I want to watch it again but am unable to find it anywhere. Can somebody help me with it?



bump


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> bump



You don't "bump" a day old post.  You wait patiently for someone to answer for a few days atleast. 

Anyway, watched *Hawaizaada *today. Felt dragged too much with stupid songs. First half is barely bearable. No mention of actual science. Everything happens just because it happened. Premise and production value was good, but director failed to use it for its advantage, or to provide any kind of "thrill" of a man "flying".

I say watch it since it's tax free in UP. Else wait for it to come down to small screen.

Will write a detailed review, if possible.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 1, 2015)

Watched Baby. Misleading title. Movie is not too bad. It is like Indian version of James Bond. There is a hard drive hacking sequence which actually shows a plain old CLI and not some flashy animated UI.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You don't "bump" a day old post.  You wait patiently for someone to answer for a few days atleast.
> 
> Anyway, watched *Hawaizaada *today. Felt dragged too much with stupid songs. First half is barely bearable. No mention of actual science. Everything happens just because it happened. Premise and production value was good, but director failed to use it for its advantage, or to provide any kind of "thrill" of a man "flying".
> 
> ...



IIRC, the whole incident was proven to be a hoax in 1974 by Bangalore's Indian Institute of Science.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 1, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Watched Baby. Misleading title. Movie is not too bad. It is like Indian version of James Bond. There is a hard drive hacking sequence which actually shows a plain old CLI and not some flashy animated UI.


The movie was good. Albeit dragged but was OK by Bollywood standards. They could have choreographed the action sequences better. Especially the opening scene. More spec ops tactics and less regular policing.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> IIRC, the whole incident was proven to be a hoax in 1974 by Bangalore's Indian Institute of Science.



In which case, it's a shame not much research went into this movie. The movie is, as read in a review, a Musical.

I regret, should have watched Baby instead.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> IIRC, the whole incident was proven to be a hoax in 1974 by Bangalore's Indian Institute of Science.



it would be incorrect to deem so IMO. the particular incident may be real or may not be, we can't ascertain facts about that in view of lack of information, but there have been documents of the era mentioning about the scholar and his attempts, so i think there might be something to it, failed or successful, i don't know/can't tell. but i won't refute the possibility & probability of the incident happening, just because of the reason(s) i stated. 

the IISc 'project' pertained to the study of Vaimaanik-Shaastra. as per our current understanding of flight-mechanics (and there's a very specific reason i write so), the scientists perhaps found only one craft described in the text as complying with the known ways of a craft taking to flight.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> In which case, it's a shame not much research went into this movie. The movie is, as read in a review, a Musical.
> 
> I regret, should have watched Baby instead.



Ayushmaan admitted to not having details about the incident for the team to put (more) efforts into research, and hence dubs it, in lack of a better term, as a 'conspiracy theory'. they just expounded upon a little-known historical incident in a fictionalised manner, the bollywood way (the way of singing, dancing, romancing, rosy goodie-goodie stuff, and less, if any, of good details to the plot). 

even many hollywood movies are made so; for instance, just got up after watching 'the men who stare at goats'. they took on the plot to fictional details, taking cue from actual, highly confidential experiements like MK-ULTRA, project stargate, etc., but yes, in their hollywood way. 

- - - Updated - - -

about baby - certainly could've been made better. i was more excited about the movie for not having any songs (i strongly dislike singing-dancing-romancing poppycock!)  , but was disappointed that it still had sprinkles of them. anyway, nevermind. some scenes/turn of the events seemed like they could've been certainly avoided, for instance:



Spoiler



one that comes to my mind was of the rogue agent that jumps off of the building to kill himself. they nab him after having a tough time, and then don't tie him up to the chair, and even stand casually like waiting for their turn at the loo while interrogating him/after that! funny! plus, akshay's CQC skills seemed lacklustre here; he counters a couple of times, but all moves futile! plus the demeanour of a Forces-person, esp. put up by akshay, seemed very artificial and amusing to me! there were some more scenes. can't recall at the moment. i was hoping to find it better than the movie of a similar basis, one of my favourites, 'body of lies', but the latter still stays at its position, for now!


----------



## icebags (Feb 2, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Dracula Untold* - 9/10



u think there will be a sequel ? it's a very good dark movie, shouldn't have missed the theaters. 

troll alert : turban guy sighted again !


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

*let the right one in - 8.6/10*

i won't give out the plot-details; many of you may not like it, and many who have watched it may not have liked it too. its a slow-paced movie, with twists and revelations scattered few and far in between. seems almost like an art movie, such is the direction/screenplay/cinematography; but if you sit through it (not that it would bore you to a coma), the climax, though short-lived, is highly rewarding! i like movies having subtlety, parables, etc. in them, and prefer them over the usual chaotic & loud movies any given day! this one seemed close to being the former, although could've been a bit better.  heck! even a dog did some good acting in it! 

at some places, liked the BGM score too. all-in-all, found it to be a unique and refreshing movie i watched in some time. would like to add it to the list of my favourites of similar-in-essence movies like baraka, unbreakable, life cycles, ghost dog, etc., but not sure if i would; though it certainly aspires to belong to that list.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 2, 2015)

icebags said:


> u think there will be a sequel ? it's a very good dark movie, shouldn't have missed the theaters.



Highly likely to have a sequel.

*Hercules* - 9/10


----------



## Anorion (Feb 2, 2015)

haven't seen the movie, but judging by the trailer, the look and feel of Hawaizaada seems to be heavily inspired by Airman by Eoin Colfer.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Rurouni Kenshin ( part 1 ) : 7/10
Rurouni Kenshin: Kyoto Inferno : 7.5/10
Rurouni Kenshin: The Legend Ends : 7.5/10*

I finally finished watching the live adaptation movies of Rurouni Kenshin. I didn't expect these movies to be any good, but for the sake of anime, i watched them..Surprisingly, they were good.
The fight sequences were shown nicely. They were not as good as the anime, but it was different and good enough. The base story is same as the anime, but the director Keishi Ōtomo has made quite a few changes in the plot.



Spoiler



The role of Juppongatana has been omitted. They are shown in the movie, but unlike the anime where they are a big part of shishio's army, they had very little role in the movie. Similarly, yahiko too had very little role to play..
There's also not much revealed about Aoshi Shinimori's past - a character that i liked very much. 


Munetaka Aoki who plays Sanoske Sagara did his part well acting like a slightly dumb brawler..
Takeru Satoh as Himura Kenshin was a wonderful cast..slightly stony-faced, but he did his part well.
Emi Takei as Kamiya Kaoru was ok..
Yosuke Eguchi as Saitō Hajime was probably one of the best cast in this movie..he replication of the anime character was wonderful.
Yūsuke Iseya as Shinomori Aoshi was decent as well..

The biggest flaw/problem that i had with this movie series was the Soundtracks..apart from a couple of tracks, all the BGM were HORRIBLE. They could've at least used the Anime's OST...
Certainly, a one time watch though for the Rurouni KEnshin/Samurai X fans !! 

*The Hobbit :  An Unexpected Journey (2012) - 7.5/10
The Hobbit  : The Desolation of Smaug (2013) - 8/10*

I watched these two movies a couple of weeks back. Certainly not as epic as the LOTR, but these had their own charm. 
Martin Freeman as Bilbo was fantastic. It was good to Ian McKellen as gandalf.
Plot-wise, i found the_ Desolation of smaug_ to be more interesting than the_ Unexpected Journey_..

I can't wait to watch the third part -  The Battle of the Five Armies..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2015)

*1 - Nenokkadine 6/10*

Ok, I need answers first. Whoever has seen this movie, just tell me why they show "introducing Gautham" while its clearly "Mahesh Babu"!!!


Interesting approach to storytelling but falls prey to the old tried and tested 'revenge' drama.

The director averts himself executing the clisches in the movie but that doesn't save the movie. The movie is too long, the thrills that it created in first half an hour gets lost when the director settles for safe path.

Again, Mahesh Babu fans like me would care less about these things and that shows in the high IMDB rating (8 fcking point 9!!!!  )


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 2, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *1 - Nenokkadine 6/10*
> 
> Ok, I need answers first. *Whoever has seen this movie, just tell me why they show "introducing Gautham" while its clearly "Mahesh Babu"!!!*


I'm not sure if this will fall under spoiler but still would go ahead and say that the child actor who portrays Mahesh babu's child character  is Mahesh babu's son Gautham.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm not sure if this will fall under spoiler but still would go ahead and say that the child actor who portrays Mahesh babu's child character  is Mahesh babu's son Gautham.



Oh...ok

And I had started devising theories; they might be portraying his alter ego here!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2015)

I want to watch *A Millionaire's First Love (2006)* but am unable to find 720p streams/links. Can anybody help?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2015)

Was watching a movie "The Truth about cats and dogs" on "RomedyNow" right now.
Seems a sweet love-story. Would watch it full some-day.

*No tears for the dead 6/10*

A known movie on a known territory. Could easily be made into a bollywood movie.
One time watch.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Not a movie, but do watch AIB Knockout. Epic is what it is !



Epic? more like brave. i'd term this as shock comedy. 

watch roasts of Charlie Sheen and Pam Anderson. those are epics.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 4, 2015)

been a while i posted here, hope you all are doing fine!

*What We Do in the Shadows * - 8/10
dont miss this one


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Nightcrawler- 8.5/10*
Very interesting movie.. Jake Gyllenhaal really outdid himself.. Fantastic acting..the plot of the movie was also a bit different, hence found it interesting.. The pace of the movie is nice.. Definitely watchable!!


----------



## srkmish (Feb 4, 2015)

Nightcrawler is one of the best movies of last year. I was really scared by Jake at times. John wick, on the other hand, was a disappointment. I am surprised by the hype. It is a good masala action movie no doubt, but the praise stops there.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2015)

Lana Wachowski (Matrix, Speed Racer, Cloud Atlas) was asked a question on action sequences... and this is what she said


> We care a lot about marrying the emotional content and the story content into our action sequences... I have a strange fetish for Bollywood films. I like the way that these kinetic dance numbers serve as metaphors for people falling in love.



whole interview here How The Wachowskis Tried To Shoot "The Most Beautiful Chase Ever Filmed"


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Lana Wachowski (Matrix, Speed Racer, Cloud Atlas) was asked a question on action sequences... and this is what she said
> 
> 
> > We care a lot about marrying the emotional content and the story content into our action sequences... I have a strange fetish for Bollywood films. I like the way that these kinetic dance numbers serve as metaphors for people falling in love.



That is some appreciation, and I seem to complement her thoughts. That maybe the reason for why Wachowski's movies looks different than your other average Hollywood. Cloud Atlas also had this distinctive style and felt refreshing. (Also confusing that their other movies are).

Complete review you linked was an interesting read.

Speed Racer, which I watched a couple of years ago was also a creation of Waschowski. And despite the poor reception it got on box office (and low rating on IMDb), I think they did a remarkable job in what they set out to do, that is to remake a classic Anime from the 70's. I felt only they could have done it with such Style.

Really waiting to watch *Jupiter Ascending* possibly day after tomorrow.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2015)

*Baby 6/10*

If you can ignore your baggage of having watched many movie, this can be a good watch.
If you do not allow yourself thinking anything or cultivating anything that the film says, it can be a good watch.

But, you most probably won't be able to do that and then you would realize


Spoiler



1. The villains could not do any villainy in the movie. The whole movie was about 'BABY' and they took all screentime.
2. People did a lot of walking and you had to see them walking, like always.
3. In a realistic movie the car stopped working at the very point so that tention could build up.
4. Who was Maulana, how crucial was he, why he was so impotant to India...you weren't told. Thus his capturing scene failed to evoke any 'achievement' emotion in you.
5. Maulana was shown 'in slow motion' in Al-Dera hotel with Bilal. The way it was shown, seemed it should be some 'shocking' revelation to audience. Again, it made no impact, Maulana was found with Bilal...so? Whom-else would he found? baba-Ramdev?!!! (though should have created more shock in this case)
6. An annoying housewife who keeps on ranting "Marna mat"!!! Recall your memories of the girl from Kaliyug "Mitti me gadoge kaya?" Ughhhhh
7. And, you just fcking leave a car at the very shore of sea at a desert, why don't u ****ing push it into water then? Why?
8. The detective catches their game well in time but decides to let 'em go. Why?



Anyway, only things I liked are : pace of the movie and the strong female character. The girl really fought which is rare in hindi movies. Generally even if a girl belong to police a 'man' always helps her. Neeraj Pandey broke this myth here.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2015)

^
Yep, the strong female char scene had the whole audience cheering. 


Spoiler



Lol yep, even I thought the car was going to be driven into the water. Maulana was the guy who incited all of the others to do these things, the guy who got Bilal out. But yes, they could have elaborated that bit more. The detective lets them go because it shows that even for Saudi Arabia, the terrorists are "unwanted guests", not the agents. I liked that, but figured it out when the detective said the unwanted guests line itself.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 5, 2015)

any discussions on *Predestination* on this forum?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

anikkket said:


> any discussions on *Predestination* on this forum?



You're a bit late buddy.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You're a bit late buddy.



yea i read by going few pages back


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 5, 2015)

*Dying of the Light -6/10*


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 6, 2015)

*Gattaca - 7.8/10  *  -   I'm gonna say this one is a must watch. 

some other movies I watched recently

Vanilla Sky  - 7.2/10
X Men - First Class  - 6.5/10  quite enjoyable
X Men - DOFP -  well I didn't really like this one.


----------



## BlueBee (Feb 7, 2015)

Gone Girl - 8/10

Amazing plot and performance.  Finscher did a great job. I'd have rated it 10 but the ending was disappointing to a otherwise solid movie.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2015)

*Take Care of My Cat* - 8/10. Coming of age movie about 5 girl friends. I find the whole movie like a dream in a distant reality and yet nothing seemed artificial at all. Watch it if you like movies which age well with time. There is a name for these kind, the classics. 

They got good underground music scene too
[YOUTUBE]PVwf2DXS5Ys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2015)

^^ I would probably watch just for the "cat" part. 

- - - Updated - - -

Finally was able to watch *Predestination* on Friday night. And the movie was every bit I was expecting. I started to draft this post, but it took me a day.

Maybe the cause of my fixation with Time Travel and having been read a lot about Time Paradoxes, I understood the "main plot" in one shot. Hell, I would even say that the movie felt a little slow even if it was clocked around 90 min, for what was it worth. But the reason why I put "main plot" in quotes is that while the plot is crystal clear in my mind, to be able to write this post, I watched it again just so to note more details that I may have missed the first time.



Spoiler



Predestination is a movie that will be a cult classic for those who want to study about "Predestination paradox", "Novikov self-consistency principle" and "Bootstrap paradox". 

The events in the movie have no origin, no middle and no end in terms of causality. But instead is filled with loops that have to be followed in the order it is to be performed. The girl is dropped to an orphanage, raised to become a women, had a sex change into a man, time travels into the past, falls in love with his girl version, gives birth to a baby girl, and then turns into someone who becomes totally unrecognisable, who then takes the baby girl back to the orphanage, there by closing one of the loops the movie had. But he movie have so many such loops that it easily gets viewers confused.

Here I am wondering how the hell writers manages to write such a plot. If we write the movie chronologically of how she grew up, the involvement of her future self makes it complex. If we try to write about it in chronologically of Time it will be more challenging since causality will be very difficult to explain. Hence for me to be able to decipher all the loops I will need some terminology to setup.

*A* = Jane - The baby girl.
*B* = Jane - The women
*C* = John - After sex change, Jane becomes a man.
*D* = Ethan - When John's face is burned he becomes Ethan.
*E* = Old Ethan - When Ethan becomes the Fizzle bomber.
*R* = Robertson, the person representing SpaceCorp

1. The film starts in 2-Mar-1970, with C. When he's at the location of the bomb trying to defuse it. But E tries to shoot C. (6 shots are fired from both sides in total). C while defusing the bomb burns gets his face burnt in the process. D comes into picture here and helps C escape the scene by sliding the time machine to him. C escapes to 0900, 21-Feb-1992.

2. In the next shot we see D (who have just transformed from C) in the medical room. (Btw, here he says, "I doubt my own mother will recognize me", which is foreshadowing the event when D meets A and B )

3. D starts with a job at the bar as a bartender (in unknown time). This is where C arrives in the bar and D was waiting for him. It is also here where C tells D his life till now. (Btw, at this point D tells him the joke about, "What comes first, the chicken or the egg?", again foreshadowing the story).

*C narrates D his story. And following events occur:*

4. D drops A to the doorstep of an orphanage (0945, 13-Sep-1945).
5. A grows up into a girl. And she is confused about her gender since she knows there is something wrong about her. We will know soon what that is. She also wanted that when she would have a child, the child would have both a father and a mother, and so she vowed to be a virgin.
6. A grows up to B and is invited by R to join some kind of space program. (which we later comes to know that is actually not a space program but a way to recruit people who can travel in time).
7. But here B was rejected from the program since R found out that she had a two full set of organs: Male and Female. (We would know why later).
8. B then stumbles with C and since C is just a male version of B, C is captivated by her own beauty. 
9. B gets pregnant from C.
10. C left B letting her sit on a park bench. (24-Jun-1963)
11. R shows up at B's residence but founds out that she was pregnant, and again rejects B for SpaceCorp.
12. B comes to know about her weird body structure.
13. B gave birth to A, but someone steals the baby. (Later we come to know it was D).
14. And now, after some 3 major operations and many months later, B changes to C.
15. C now have a hatred for the one who ruined her life by making her pregnant.
16. C tried again to get enlist into SpaceCorp, but he was unsuccessfully.
17. C came to New York and started working as a chef but then she came up with the idea to publish articles under the pen name "The Unmarried Mother". Reason that C was first a women, made her able to write so good with "women's angle".

.

18. D now opens up and says C that he can get him to meet the man who ruined her life, and "guarantee's that he would get away with it". (It is here that he asks "what if I am Fizzle Bomber, then proceeds to ask C if he's a Fizzle Bomber, foreshadowing that Both are infact the Fizzle Bomber).

19. D time travels with C and brings him to 1705, 3-Apr-1963, gives him money and a gun and asks him to change clothes.
20. D also tells C to make the conversation to this time period, to its absolute minimum.
21. C then stumbles with B and realizes that it was himself who she met with in 1963. [Connected to point 8]
22. D goes to 1970 (0845, 2-Mar-1970), to stop E, the Fizzle Bomber. [Connected to point 1]
23. C is also there trying to defuse the bomb which E planted and while he tries to do it, he burns his face, (who then converts to D). (Exactly 6 shots are fired here, just like before). [Connected to point 1]
24. D travels to 2-Mar-1964, the time when B gives birth to A. [Connected to point 13]
25. D steals A, the baby, and take her to start of the story (0945, 13-Sep-1945) and drops A to the doorstep of an orphanage. [Connected to point 4]
26. D travels to 24-Jun-1963 when C is talking with B sitting on a park's bench. D tells C that he would have to leave B. [Connected to point 10]
27. D takes him to 12-Aug-1985 and leaves him with the Tape Recorder where he have recorded instructions throughout his journey which would help C perform his work. 
28. D would not retire and he wants to do that by going to 1975. R tells D that after he reaches to 1975, his field kit (time machine) would get decommission. D then travels to 1200, 7-Jan-1975 (date near to the blast by Fizzle Bomber) in preparation of his retirement.
29. The Time machine though, doesn't get decommission depicting that he have a fully working time machine at it's disposable.
30. D researches a lot on locating E, the Fizzle bomber and traces him in a Laundromat.
31. D recognizes E that he is "himself" but now aged.
32. E starts the conversation by saying "he missed D".
33. E then tells D that he is not actually a Fizzle Bomber, but he have actually saved many lives using the Time Machine. 
34. But all the persuasion proves futile, and D kills E.

35. The movie ends with a montage of all the phases of the protagonist's life from, A -> B -> C -> D -> E.
36. In the very last shot before credits roll, D says "he misses C" like he mentioned before (or after) when he becomes E and meets D in Laundromat. [Connected to point 32]

Finally, taking into account all that that happened in the movie, here's the actual timeline chronology:


Spoiler



*13-Sep-1945* - Assumed birthdate of Jane (as per city records).
*03-Apr-1963* - Ethan brings John to past in order for him to kill "the person who ruined his life")
*24-Jun-1963* - When John leaves Jane on the park bench. 
*02-Mar-1964* - Real birthdate of Jane (as per the person's chronology).
*02-Mar-1970* - Old Ethan plants bomb, John tries to defuse the bomb and Ethan tries to kill Old Ethan.
*07-Jan-1975* - The date Ethan chooses to get retire
*March-1975* - The Main Bomb that the Fizzle Bomber manages to blast in New York.
*xx-1981* - Invention of the Time Machine
*12-Aug-1985* - Ethan have brought John to the 'facility' where he would get trained for 'the job'.
*21-Feb-1992* - John travelled from 1970 after he gets his face burnt and becomes Ethan.



*Incredible! Excellent movie. Breathtaking attention to details. Amazing execution of the paradoxes.*


----------



## a_medico (Feb 8, 2015)

*Always *(Korean) - Wonderful. Lacks the punch like most of the typical korean movies but still a must watch for korean movie fans.

*X men Days of future whatever* - First X men movie I didnt enjoy

*Birdman *- Typical hyped oscar listed movie. I wanted to like it but I couldnt. Good to see Edward Norton after long time but Oscar nomination? I am sure there are other deserving actors.

*Architecture 101* - Watched it again. Just cant get over it. One of the best Korean movies for me.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ I would probably watch just for the "cat" part.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



This shows how much the movie moved you and a definite sign of a good movie.
Good post, man! Keep it up.


----------



## icebags (Feb 8, 2015)

At last after seeing people posting so many feedback - *Predestination* :

*i.imgur.com/jbBVNQW.jpg?1
.

*9/10*



Spoiler



there was something weird about time display circuit though, even though it was bought from a radio components store in 1985, i hope arduino makers don't feel offended about their pro-mini being used at a bomber timer display circuit ! 



*Jupiter Ascending - 6½/10*  Jupiter descending into the deeps of Jupiter. 

nothing new, same stuff like divergence / hunger games / percy jackson like stuff, good timepass if watched at a hall @60 - 80/- ticket, but @160/- it's not much worth it. there was a story, it was ok enough, but ~2+hrs sometimes felt a bit long.

nothing strong, it was just ok.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2015)

Wachowskis cannot make a movie without pushing the boundaries of movie making, inventing new techniques


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2015)

*Penguins of Madagascar -10/10. Superb movie.*


----------



## aaruni (Feb 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Penguins of Madagascar -10/10. Superb movie.*



Isn't that a nicktoons TV series ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Isn't that a nicktoons TV series ?



No a full actual toon movie not TV series buddy.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought you're referring to this one : The Penguins of Madagascar (TV Series 2008? ) - IMDb . Horrible, I tell you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2015)

aaruni said:


> I thought you're referring to this one : The Penguins of Madagascar (TV Series 2008? ) - IMDb . Horrible, I tell you.



No this:Penguins of Madagascar (2014) - IMDb

*Atticus Institute(2015) -10/10*

What can a DEVIL do is the movie about? (If possessed by any DEVIL)


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 11, 2015)

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 2 - 9/10


all the animated are getting better and better with more sequels


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 11, 2015)

This seems a must watch material!

*Rubber (2010) - IMDb*

Synopsis


> A homicidal car tire, discovering it has destructive psionic power, sets its sights on a desert town once a mysterious woman becomes its obsession.



If that interests you read the "Quotes" part in IMDB that may interest you more


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2015)

*American Sniper(2014) -9/10.* Emotional towards the end but it was rather a documentary rather a movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Shamitabh - 8/10*

Plot wise, it was decent..But, the acting was great.. The first half was a bit funny, but the second half gets more serious.. 
One of the betters movies of bollywood.. Some of the actors should learn from dhanush about acting.. His performance in shamitabh was very impressive.. This is his just 2nd hindi movie and he is already going toe to toe with amitabh bachchan, who by the way, was fantastic. He effortlessly portrayed the role of a drunkard. 
Akshara hassan was decent for her debut..
Definitely a great watch.!!


----------



## icebags (Feb 11, 2015)

American Sniper(2014) 7.5/10.

nothing new, we have seen these kind of movies before, but its well executed nonetheless. i guess these kind of movies succeed because of american war emotions things.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2015)

*Big Hero 6 6/10*

Good animation average story.

*John Wick 5.9/10*

I just failed to understand what the hype was for?! Pretty average revenge movie, lacked drama thus you fail to connect to the pain of the protagonist and that fails to evoke a feeling of relief after each kill.

If you are regular to this thread, trust me, you've watched better revenge movies.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 12, 2015)

*Nightcrawler 8/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 12, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 2 - 9/10
> 
> 
> all the animated are getting better and better with more sequels



I didn't know there was a sequel!


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 12, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> I didn't know there was a sequel!



now you do 
watch it!


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 12, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Big Hero 6 6/10*
> 
> Good animation average story.
> 
> ...



Can you suggest some good revenge movies?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 12, 2015)

Any good decent horror flicks guys?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2015)

^seen Rosemary's Baby yet?


----------



## icebags (Feb 13, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest some good revenge movies?



taken series.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> This seems a must watch material!
> 
> *Rubber (2010) - IMDb*
> 
> ...



Watched its trailer, and was like.. "what the hell was that "


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest some good revenge movies?



Vengeance trilogy.

I saw the devil

Confessions

Kill Bill

A Bittersweet Life 

Apocalypto


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^seen Rosemary's Baby yet?



Yes I did.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> Vengeance trilogy.
> 
> I saw the devil
> 
> ...



Best movies named here.


----------



## Flash (Feb 13, 2015)

icebags said:


> taken series.


Taken 1 alone is revenge. 
Taken 2 & 3 just rides on the fame of Taken 1 with false revenge story. :/


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> Taken 1 alone is revenge.
> Taken 2 & 3 just rides on the fame of Taken 1 with false revenge story. :/



True that. Loved 1 part but can't say the same about the next 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2015)

Anybody watched *ROY* ?


----------



## quagmire (Feb 13, 2015)

*Coherence *(2013) - 9/10

Well written and great execution with the limited resources the film makers had. I hadn't expected much, so I was pleasantly surprised.

Highly recommended!

Important note for those who plan on watching it, dont Google it or read the summary on IMDB or RT, it will mess up the director's narration of the film. 
As many people here follow this rule for suspense/mystery movies, the only thing you must about them is their name, just _ahem_ 'get' it and watch it. Never read anything about it..


----------



## icebags (Feb 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> Taken 1 alone is revenge.
> Taken 2 & 3 just rides on the fame of Taken 1 with false revenge story. :/



some more come to mind, but not all of them are brutal 1:1 type, some are rather comic. revenge is there, but may be on a softer note .

gladiator
dead man's shoes
Kuro-obi (2007) - IMDb
ong bak series.
django unchained
furry vengeance
Ichimei (2011) - IMDb   also the 1962 one.
hero (2002)
the man from nowhere
the crow
oldboy 2003
the patriot 2000


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 13, 2015)

Convict (2014) - 8.5/ 10. Good story.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 14, 2015)

*John Wick* ....... BAD ASS one word ........ this is what I was expecting from The Equalizer, the comparison is straight, both have a bad ass guy, with whom the bad guys screws with and get themselves wiped out. But JW stands tall and and far better. 

JW despite of no plot what so ever, no character development, no drama, no humour, still delivers the full punch. It ACTION from word go, action and action, infact the entire movie is like a long action scene.............. and boy oh boy!!!!!.... the coolest stylish action scenes I have seen for a long time ....  It has one of the top gripping, fast, precise, hard hitting and meticulously choreographed, brilliant action sequences of all time ...

The action scene in the night club might remain the all time best in the point n shoot gun battle, if I may put it that way ......will have grasping your fists because of the sheer intensity of it.
Truly satisfying .....

Performance wise, well who ever says that Reeves has a blank expression might be right but this is exactly what was needed in this movie, the blank, cool, fearless expression with terror in the eyes nicely played with the entire feel the movie had.
Kenue Reeves Just rocked through out the movie ....

This movie deserves a *7.5/10* just for the brilliant action sequences .....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2015)

sam9s said:


> *John Wick* ....... BAD ASS one word ........ this is what I was expecting from The Equalizer, the comparison is straight, both have a bad ass guy, with whom the bad guys screws with and get themselves wiped out. But JW stands tall and and far better.
> 
> JW despite of no plot what so ever, no character development, no drama, no humour, still delivers the full punch. It ACTION from word go, action and action, infact the entire movie is like a long action scene.............. and boy oh boy!!!!!.... the coolest stylish action scenes I have seen for a long time ....  It has one of the top gripping, fast, precise, hard hitting and meticulously choreographed, brilliant action sequences of all time ...
> 
> ...



We have to agree to disagree on this movie and I disagree with every good point you have mentioned here.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 14, 2015)

^^ You must have seen the movie on a laptop .....


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 15, 2015)

Trash (2014) - 8.5/10 . Awesome movie must watch.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 15, 2015)

*The maze runner - 6/10*
Average plot, decent cgi, average actors.. What makes it watchable is the pace of the movie.. It keeps you on edge, thus making it watchable..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2015)

*Honeymoon (2014) -6/10.* Terribly scripted. Alien Abduction sort of...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 15, 2015)

sam9s said:


> *John Wick*movie ....
> 
> This movie deserves a *7.5/10* just for the brilliant action sequences .....



Based on your review, I'm gonna watch this one soon.


----------



## sankar (Feb 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *John Wick 5.9/10*
> 
> I just failed to understand what the hype was for?! Pretty average revenge movie, lacked drama thus you fail to connect to the pain of the protagonist and that fails to evoke a feeling of relief after each kill.



All the fuss was over a dog.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2015)

Just because I saw the contradicting opinions, here is my assessment of *John Wick*.

6/10 - Restrained direction. Not brutal enough in execution. And the reason for revenge was plausible but not convincing. Few scenes were drawn out to accentuate the effect but that only proved to be more cliched. Use of music was not fitting to the mood of movie. Do I feel sympathy for the main character? No. Pretty much forgettable watch.

As a revenge flick there are far better entries to watch.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 15, 2015)

Rio 2 - 6/10

Okayish, it gets annoying sometimes due to the songs and drama


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2015)

*John Wick - 6.5/10

*Cinematic ending to woo the audience, watchable.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 15, 2015)

You obviously dont see a movie for what its worth for ...... JW is an enormous stylish action flick with action sequences that defies lots of movies of the same genre. it offers nothing and expects nothing, gives enough to connect to the character and BTW it was not "just" a dog. Thats a lame statement with all due respect. The dog was the gift from his loving wife before she died. And she expected him to find peace and solace in the animal. ....The action sequences flow so smoothly that it puts other action films and their quick cuts to shame. Keanue moves so fluidly throughout the film and comes across as an absolute natural ruthless killer ...... 

But this has to be seen on a big screen with atleast a decent sound system. If you will watch this movie on a laptop I am certain it would land up with much low appreciation than it deserves


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2015)

*What IF - 7/10*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2015)

*Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day (2014) -10/10.

*Terribly hilarious movie... Good Watch...


----------



## icebags (Feb 15, 2015)

*Coherence - 7.5/10*

interesting plot, interesting situation build up, but sometimes it went little bizarre, somewhat confusing and a little difficult to follow, some acts taken by the characters was rather weird. but it was still enjoyable film, kept me under suspense, tensed, even though the ending was stupid.

absolutely recommended, but expected more !

and this movie recommends to watch Sliding Doors (1998) - IMDb so, i think i must do that now. 

lesson from watching the movie: don't leave house when a alternate reality happens, there are infinite numbers of resultant realities of any reality, so u will be completely messed up, its 1:∞ path of potentially no return ! 

any more nice & interesting alternate reality / parallel universe movie suggestions ?


----------



## a_medico (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Theory Of Everything* - That was one awesome movie! My preference for the best actor would be Eddie Redmayne but it might go to Bradley Cooper or Michael Keaton.

Felicity Jones and background score were equally good!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2015)

sam9s said:


> ^^ You must have seen the movie on a laptop .....





sam9s said:


> You obviously dont see a movie for what its worth for ...... JW is an enormous stylish action flick with action sequences that defies lots of movies of the same genre. it offers nothing and expects nothing, gives enough to connect to the character and BTW it was not "just" a dog. Thats a lame statement with all due respect. The dog was the gift from his loving wife before she died. And she expected him to find peace and solace in the animal. ....The action sequences flow so smoothly that it puts other action films and their quick cuts to shame. Keanue moves so fluidly throughout the film and comes across as an absolute natural ruthless killer ......
> 
> *But this has to be seen on a big screen with atleast a decent sound system. If you will watch this movie on a laptop I am certain it would land up with much low appreciation than it deserves*



Dude, seriously, I'm losing respect on you over movies. Now-a-days you praise movies with lots of glam, sound effects and CGI and totally ignore its soul i.e. its plot.
To answer you, no, I did not watch it on a laptop. I have a pretty decent system with a somewhat good enough 5.1 sound. But, tell me one thing. Does the set-up really matter to recognize a good movie.

If anyone watches *"Taken"* for the first time on a 4.5" mobile screen won't he feel the same thrill? At the end of the day the content matters and* "John Wick"* falls flat  on that.



Faun said:


> Just because I saw the contradicting opinions, here is my assessment of *John Wick*.
> 
> 6/10 - Restrained direction. Not brutal enough in execution. And the reason for revenge was plausible but not convincing. Few scenes were drawn out to accentuate the effect but that only proved to be more cliched. Use of music was not fitting to the mood of movie. *Do I feel sympathy for the main character? No. Pretty much forgettable watch.
> 
> As a revenge flick there are far better entries to watch.*



And [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] here exactly reciprocated my feeling about this movie.

If you look closely and compare a very similar movie released in kind of similar timeline *"The Equalizer"* you'll find the later tries to follow a believable plot (even if predictable and formulaic). Whereas "John Wick" it seems overkill. The director did not let build a character rather put things in your face. 
Recall all famous revenge movies and note down the formula:

1.An infamous fugitive/detective/cop/assassin is in hiding in a small town (remember *hiding* is important)
2.Gets very fond of a woman/girl child/boy child/old lady/a family who looks after him/her
3.Ends up involving in a clash/brawl/gunfight/swordfight to save the significant person mentioned in point 2 which reveals his/her other side. This brings excitement (as audience already knew how brutal he is and how powerless his/her opponents would be if he/she gets on field). This is always revealed by action rather 'n' number of people telling everyone how awesome he is (what JW did)
4.A secret hideout with a trusted partner (who obviously dies)
5.The small brawl(at point 3) leads to a war with a huge establishment who at first ignores him/her then gets information about his/her past.
6."The end" with either our protagonist being dead or alive and obviously killing the villain.

*"John Wick"* touches almost all points in this checklist but fails in establishing the main character a few strands of story would have been nice. And most ridiculous is the character Viggo!!!



Spoiler



He just gives up his son, so easily!



"John Wick" is a badly executed revenge movie. As I've already told "you've watched better revenge movies" I'll still stick to that.

And a request, [I really drool over your HT set-up and made a mind to get a similar one in my lifetime] you are being too obsessed with your HT set-up. Its awesome! I agree but has no magical power to make an average movie 'awesome!'


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2015)

icebags said:


> any more nice & interesting alternate reality / parallel universe movie suggestions ?


1. Source Code
2. Donnie Darko
3. Run Lola Run


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2015)

icebags said:


> any more nice & interesting alternate reality / parallel universe movie suggestions ?



*Triangle 9/10*

This movie lacks the glam but does the job. Highly recommended

*Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day 5.5/10*

Another average "feel-good" movie. Very much similar to "Diary of a wimpy kid" series.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, seriously, I'm losing respect on you over movies. Now-a-days you praise movies with lots of glam, sound effects and CGI and totally ignore its soul i.e. its plot.
> To answer you, no, I did not watch it on a laptop. I have a pretty decent system with a somewhat good enough 5.1 sound. But, tell me one thing. Does the set-up really matter to recognize a good movie.
> 
> If anyone watches *"Taken"* for the first time on a 4.5" mobile screen won't he feel the same thrill? At the end of the day the content matters and* "John Wick"* falls flat  on that.



As I said you got to see is a movie for what its worth for, not every movie is content driven and should be only commended on some soul shaking phenomenon. Some times style matters over content, but if both are there (like Matrix) then its an heaven of a movie, but it should not always be a norm. A movie should be good at what it gives and JW gives action with style, that is not seen in a movie for a long time and most of the people agree with me on this on IMDB hence a 7+ rating (even though JW sound like crap movie on paper), but its execution as fast, brick, brilliantly shot and meticulously choreographed action movie succeeds in flying colors.... .the shear intensity of action sequences alone is something to commend for. 

And its backed with enough character assessment to give you the feel of a ruthless killer who is a professional in this for a long time. And top it all with Reeves giving it all with his cool, demeanor as a shooter who know what he is doing. Reeves literally emulates cool in this film and does it with such confidence, that we don't even doubt the character...even when he kills countless bad guys with extreme force in somewhat, implausible situations. We don't doubt it for a minute. This is EXACTLY what you want out of an action film and that is EXACTLY where is succeeds ........ .. and "YES" a good HT...... heck infact just having an HT definitely adds to the entire feel of the movie.

Also I am not saying everyone should watch a movie in an HT, that not possible, but quite a few times I have seen people watching an action movie on a laptop and complaining it was not good. Its not necessary to have a 5.1 sound per se, 2.0/2.1 will do as well but it should atleast bring out the essence of an action movie. What good the FURY tank battles be on laptop speakers, tell me??? you would not get any feel out of the movie, and again yes a good HT does make an average "ACTION" (note the word action) movie above average. Perfect example is FURY itself, for me it was an average movie, but watching it on my HT, man just blew me off, the tank battles were awsome on 5.1 with kick ass subwoofer and it did turn the movie above average form just an average for me .......


----------



## singleindian (Feb 16, 2015)

Boyhood-10/10

full marks to the director and cast taking the risk of making this film over 12 yrs.its like fast forwarding the boys life from 6yrs old to 19yrs

- - - Updated - - -



a_medico said:


> *The Theory Of Everything* - That was one awesome movie! My preference for the best actor would be Eddie Redmayne but it might go to Bradley Cooper or Michael Keaton.
> 
> Felicity Jones and background score were equally good!



he probably win the oscar! as some one said if u want an oscar ,put the actor in wheelchair!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> As I said you got to see is a movie for what its worth for, not every movie is content driven and should be only commended on some soul shaking phenomenon. Some times style matters over content, but if both are there (like Matrix) then its an heaven of a movie, but it should not always be a norm. A movie should be good at what it gives and JW gives action with style, that is not seen in a movie for a long time and most of the people agree with me on this on IMDB hence a 7+ rating (even though JW sound like crap movie on paper), but its execution as fast, brick, brilliantly shot and meticulously choreographed action movie succeeds in flying colors.... .the shear intensity of action sequences alone is something to commend for.
> 
> And its backed with enough character assessment to give you the feel of a ruthless killer who is a professional in this for a long time. And top it all with Reeves giving it all with his cool, demeanor as a shooter who know what he is doing. Reeves literally emulates cool in this film and does it with such confidence, that we don't even doubt the character...even when he kills countless bad guys with extreme force in somewhat, implausible situations. We don't doubt it for a minute. This is EXACTLY what you want out of an action film and that is EXACTLY where is succeeds ........ .. and "YES" a good HT...... heck infact just having an HT definitely adds to the entire feel of the movie.
> 
> Also I am not saying everyone should watch a movie in an HT, that not possible, but quite a few times I have seen people watching an action movie on a laptop and complaining it was not good. Its not necessary to have a 5.1 sound per se, 2.0/2.1 will do as well but it should atleast bring out the essence of an action movie. What good the FURY tank battles be on laptop speakers, tell me??? you would not get any feel out of the movie, and again yes a good HT does make an average "ACTION" (note the word action) movie above average. Perfect example is FURY itself, for me it was an average movie, but watching it on my HT, man just blew me off, the tank battles were awsome on 5.1 with kick ass subwoofer and it did turn the movie above average form just an average for me .......



for me its an average movie- 6/10.sure it was stylish and has good action scenes.but you can literally know what will be happening next.thats makes the movie boring and predictable to an extent.storywise its poor.a ruthless killer goes on a killing spree beacuse someone stole his car and dog.thts whr the whole story fall flat!keanu is cool?he look stone faced!


----------



## sam9s (Feb 16, 2015)

It even didnt matter to me about the plot, coz I went on to see the movie with the correct expectations, as I already have read few reviews on IMDB so I was obviously not expecting some divine plot ..... but it had enough to get me engaged and it was more about the dog than the car and reason they gave convinced me and lots of others on IMDB as well ......


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2015)

icebags said:


> any more nice & interesting alternate reality / parallel universe movie suggestions ?


12 Monkeys


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Triangle 9/10*
> 
> This movie lacks the glam but does the job. Highly recommended



I like this movie. Reminds me of Timecrimes.

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> Also I am not saying everyone should watch a movie in an HT, that not possible, but quite a few times I have seen people watching an action movie on a laptop and complaining it was not good. Its not necessary to have a 5.1 sound per se, 2.0/2.1 will do as well but it should atleast bring out the essence of an action movie. What good the FURY tank battles be on laptop speakers, tell me??? you would not get any feel out of the movie, and again yes a good HT does make an average "ACTION" (note the word action) movie above average. Perfect example is FURY itself, for me it was an average movie, but watching it on my HT, man just blew me off, the tank battles were awsome on 5.1 with kick ass subwoofer and it did turn the movie above average form just an average for me .......



I watched it on 23' screen (dell ultrasharp) and THX certified speakers (logitech z603 + Xonar STX + Lear FSM V02 amp with MUSE 01 opamps). It literally shakes the floor on low frequencies. 

While watching this movie I already had quite a few touchstones, like, Kill Bill and I Saw The Devil. Both have better choreographed scenes. If you ask about style the Kill Bill takes the cake, reality is I Saw the Devil's ground. Confessions was another unconventional revenge movie that blew me away with its method of revenge, plot, and cinematography.

I do think that I should re-watch A Bittersweet Life. Its premise is similar to John Wick. But I felt sympathy about the main character. I was rooting for him to win. Music complemented the story and scenes.

PS: Plot is an important aspect. Otherwise I will be wasting my time watching movies which bring nothing new on the table


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 16, 2015)

Saw Minority Report   but I was a little underwhelmed when I later saw that  it was made by Steven Spielberg.  
The concept was great but I didn't like the execution and some cliches.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 16, 2015)

John wick felt like another Salman khan movie to me. Was so bored.

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Saw Minority Report   but I was a little underwhelmed when I later saw that  it was made by Steven Spielberg.
> The concept was great but I didn't like the execution and some cliches.



It gets better with repeat viewing


----------



## sam9s (Feb 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> I watched it on 23' screen (dell ultrasharp) and THX certified speakers (logitech z603 + Xonar STX + Lear FSM V02 amp with MUSE 01 opamps). It literally shakes the floor on low frequencies.
> 
> While watching this movie I already had quite a few touchstones, like, Kill Bill and I Saw The Devil. Both have better choreographed scenes. If you ask about style the Kill Bill takes the cake, reality is I Saw the Devil's ground. Confessions was another unconventional revenge movie that blew me away with its method of revenge, plot, and cinematography.
> 
> ...



See sometimes, and I must sometimes only, there comes a movie that completely drives and delivers itself on only one aspect so convincingly and beautifully that other departments though conventionally important take a back seat and you still enjoy that movie for that. Plot/screenplay/story obviously takes a precedence in this, followed by execution and direction ........ Take an example of a super duper mega hit AVATAR. Frankly lots of people will agree with me, the plot was just average, it was nothing special, neither was the execution, the course of events were also pretty predictable, but we (atleast I) still enjoyed the movie, coz of the brilliant special effects and the even so convincing and beautifully crafted Pandora world. I personally watched the movie 3 times on my Bluray 3D projector, just to admire and absorb the immense beauty and awe JC managed to bring in the world of Pandora. 

And just for that  only I will rate this movie pretty high. Now you can argue, the plot was ok, the characters were one dimensional, story arc was predicable ...blah blah... BUT friends out there........, this is not what we remember AVATAR for? 

As I said sometimes a movie comes that excels so much in that once department that it over shadows the rest and we as movie goers should respect that .... 

JW excelled in point and shoot gun action and excelled in flying colors .... As an revenge movie it was ok, I would rate a movie like *Death Sentence* much higher as far as just a revenge movie is concerned


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2015)

sam9s said:


> And just for that  only I will rate this movie pretty high. Now you can argue, the plot was ok, the characters were one dimensional, story arc was predicable ...blah blah... BUT friends out there........, this is not what we remember AVATAR for?
> 
> As I said sometimes a movie comes that excels so much in that once department that it over shadows the rest and we as movie goers should respect that ....
> 
> JW excelled in point and shoot gun action and excelled in flying colors .... As an revenge movie it was ok, I would rate a movie like *Death Sentence* much higher as far as just a revenge movie is concerned



Frankly, I remember Death Sentence better in my visual memory compared to Avatar. Death Sentence was a good revenge movie. Taxi driver's finale gives the adrenaline rush that I would wait through the whole movie for just that scene. John Wick couldn't. It's just that I was drawn to how cliched it was. Different strokes for different folks.

I still consider Point Break one of the favorite movies if I look through Keanu's movies.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 17, 2015)

So I was confused about the movie Triangle and went to IMDB to clear out my doubts and found this post, Triangle: An Objective And Thorough Ana... - IMDb

Oh God! These guys can chew on things.

Could anyone suggest some movies like Edge of Tomorrow or Coherence etc.? You know Sci-Fi based thrillers.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Saw Minority Report   but I was a little underwhelmed when I later saw that  it was made by Steven Spielberg.
> The concept was great but I didn't like the execution and some cliches.



Minority Report is one of those classic cult, who have inspired many Sci Fi movies. No wonder you would find it filled with cliches. You are too late watching it already. 

I absolutely adored this movie. And one of the films which made me love the work of Steven Spielberg.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2015)

sam9s said:


> As I said you got to see is a movie for what its worth for, not every movie is content driven and should be only commended on some soul shaking phenomenon. Some times style matters over content, but if both are there (like Matrix) then its an heaven of a movie, but it should not always be a norm. A movie should be good at what it gives and JW gives action with style, that is not seen in a movie for a long time and most of the people agree with me on this on IMDB hence a 7+ rating (even though JW sound like crap movie on paper), but its execution as fast, brick, brilliantly shot and meticulously choreographed action movie succeeds in flying colors.... .the shear intensity of action sequences alone is something to commend for.
> 
> And its backed with enough character assessment to give you the feel of a ruthless killer who is a professional in this for a long time. And top it all with Reeves giving it all with his cool, demeanor as a shooter who know what he is doing. Reeves literally emulates cool in this film and does it with such confidence, that we don't even doubt the character...even when he kills countless bad guys with extreme force in somewhat, implausible situations. We don't doubt it for a minute. This is EXACTLY what you want out of an action film and that is EXACTLY where is succeeds ........ .. and "YES" a good HT...... heck infact just having an HT definitely adds to the entire feel of the movie.
> 
> Also I am not saying everyone should watch a movie in an HT, that not possible, but quite a few times I have seen people watching an action movie on a laptop and complaining it was not good. Its not necessary to have a 5.1 sound per se, 2.0/2.1 will do as well but it should atleast bring out the essence of an action movie. What good the FURY tank battles be on laptop speakers, tell me??? you would not get any feel out of the movie, and again yes a good HT does make an average "ACTION" (note the word action) movie above average. Perfect example is FURY itself, for me it was an average movie, but watching it on my HT, man just blew me off, the tank battles were awsome on 5.1 with kick ass subwoofer and it did turn the movie above average form just an average for me .......



would agree. many-a-times, movie-viewing experience on an HTS can further add good to your impressions about a movie, and even turn the tables for a movie which you may've found average in core-content otherwise (if it delivers on the 'cinematic-experience' quotient, that is). then there are those which regardless of whether you watch them on a laptop or on a HTS, or on both, they would impress you nonetheless, esp. if the core-content is strong, even if the cosmetics are less or missing. for instance, i watched 'master & commander' many years back on my laptop. seemed ho-hum and dreary to me, and didn't continue till the end. years later, watched the BD-version of it on my HTS, and it went on to become one of my favourite movies! 
then there's 'rise of the planet of the apes', which i highly doubt i would've liked if i had watched on my laptop, but i liked it on my HTS. further, there are many movies like: 



Spoiler



'ghost dog', 'the shawshank redemption', 'the peaceful warrior', 'the elephant man', 'the green mile', 'dances with wolves', 'the guardian', 'the untouchables', 'a haunting (1962)', 'session 9', '1408', 'unforgiven' & other clint eastwood-directed movies, 'defendor', 'district 9', 'stalag 17', 'the 3 stooges', 'the phantom train', 'the sixth sense', 'do aankhein baarah haath', 'ek ruka hua faisala', 'jaane bhi do yaaron', 'v for vendetta (the Hindi version)', 'the boxer', 'up' (Hindi version with Anupam Kher's voice), 'Ip Man', 'ronin', 'unbreakable', and many many more! LOL. was tough to halt. 


which, irrespective of on what medium you watch them, they would impress you nevertheless. and then there are the likes of 'guardians of the galaxy' and quite a few of them, which fail to impress on either medium (i know many like it, but i found it to be just another movie from the superhero-bandwagon! can't recall many mediocre ones right now, as am quite choosy and generally skip those not appealing to me). and, there are those that are simply meant to be watched on a big screen and HTS, like 'baraka',' 'samsara', 'life cycles', 'the tree of life', 'gravity', 'interstellar', and quite a few more, plus some documentaries and series like 'planet earth', 'microcosmos', etc. all-in-all, highly depends on the movie itself, and to an extent on the viewer too. 

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> any more nice & interesting alternate reality / parallel universe movie suggestions ?





Anorion said:


> 12 Monkeys


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> would agree. many-a-times, movie-viewing experience on an HTS can further add good to your impressions about a movie, and even turn the tables for a movie which you may've found average in core-content otherwise (if it delivers on the 'cinematic-experience' quotient, that is). then there are those which regardless of whether you watch them on a laptop or on a HTS, or on both, they would impress you nonetheless, esp. if the core-content is strong, even if the cosmetics are less or missing. for instance, i watched 'master & commander' many years back on my laptop. seemed ho-hum and dreary to me, and didn't continue till the end. years later, watched the BD-version of it on my HTS, and it went on to become one of my favourite movies!
> then there's 'rise of the planet of the apes', which i highly doubt i would've liked if i had watched on my laptop, but i liked it on my HTS. further, there are many movies like:
> 
> 
> ...



That is why I mentioned "Action" which was the key word .... Movie purely content driven can be enjoyed on any medium, you have given some perfect examples like "elephant man", shawshank redemption, green mile ...... I will add The pursuit of happyness, scent of a women in the list (though there are lot many other as well). I would have enjoyed these movies on a laptop as well. But few are there like yes "master n commender" very good example that makes your perception completely change when you re watch in an HT or a cinema ....... THere was this movie called "war of the world" by SS, which I watched on my computer and I did not enjoy it at all, I re watched on my HT years later and I was pleasantly surprised how much I enjoyed it .......... There is this another movie ..."Lone Survivor" most of the people out here did not like it, I on the other hand immensely enjoyed it on my HT as the war execution brilliantly came out on a 5.1 surround stage ..... and for that reason only I notched up a point or two to the movie's over all score ...

BTW Movie like Gravity, the viewer should be banned to see it on anything less than a 100 inch screen with full HD and if possible 3D   ..... its just so awsome 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Minority Report is one of those classic cult, who have inspired many Sci Fi movies. No wonder you would find it filled with cliches. You are too late watching it already.
> 
> I absolutely adored this movie. And one of the films which made me love the work of Steven Spielberg.



Minority report was just awsome, one of my fav movies as well. BTW I just wonder what all was there that the OP found to be cliché in that movie ...... cz even now I found it to be pretty original ....

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Taxi driver's finale gives the adrenaline rush that I would wait through the whole movie for just that scene. John Wick couldn't. It's just that I was drawn to how cliched it was. Different strokes for different folks..



errrrrr Taxi Driver was a cult classic, JW is no way even near to that movie ..... not a fair comparison ....... Movies like Taxi Driver, A Clockwork Orange are on a different scale all together .....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2015)

sam9s said:


> That is why I mentioned "Action" which was the key word .... Movie purely content driven can be enjoyed on any medium, you have given some perfect examples like "elephant man", shawshank redemption, green mile ...... I will add The pursuit of happyness, scent of a women in the list (though there are lot many other as well). I would have enjoyed these movies on a laptop as well. But few are there like yes "master n commender" very good example that makes your perception completely change when you re watch in an HT or a cinema ....... THere was this movie called "war of the world" by SS, which I watched on my computer and I did not enjoy it at all, I re watched on my HT years later and I was pleasantly surprised how much I enjoyed it .......... There is this another movie ..."Lone Survivor" most of the people out here did not like it, I on the other hand immensely enjoyed it on my HT as the war execution brilliantly came out on a 5.1 surround stage ..... and for that reason only I notched up a point or two to the movie's over all score ...
> 
> BTW Movie like Gravity, the viewer should be banned to see it on anything less than a 100 inch screen with full HD and if possible 3D   ..... its just so awsome


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2015)

ow missed Jupiter Ascending. Blore is still showing Interstellar and GoTG but no Jupiter Ascending.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2015)

*John Doe : Vigilante 7/10*

If you've seen Dexter you might some similarities.

One time watch for sure.

It may even surprise at places!


----------



## a_medico (Feb 18, 2015)

Six shooter - Got it out from the old collection. This is one weird black comedy. Duration -  30 mins. Subtitles recommended as it has a very heavy accent and possibility of missing good punchlines.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ow missed Jupiter Ascending. Blore is still showing Interstellar and GoTG but no Jupiter Ascending.



If only I could watch Interstellar at a theatre again..


----------



## icebags (Feb 18, 2015)

12 monkey is an interesting retro style movie, i i think i have seen some others too. will watch triangle next. thanks guys ! 



Anorion said:


> ow missed Jupiter Ascending. Blore is still showing Interstellar and GoTG but no Jupiter Ascending.



there is nothing to miss in that movie. go watch percy jackson, and u will be done.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2015)

It's a Wachowski movie. Matrix, Speed Racer were dumb too, enjoyed those. Cloud Atlas was not so dumb, enjoyed that as well. So pretty sure even if Jupiter Ascending is dumb, would have enjoyed it on the big screen.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/B9HFagkCcAABLKQ.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> It's a Wachowski movie. Matrix, Speed Racer were dumb too, enjoyed those. Cloud Atlas was not so dumb, enjoyed that as well. So pretty sure even if Jupiter Ascending is dumb, would have enjoyed it on the big screen.



Matrix was dumb!! 

I beg to differ. It's was like Sholay. When Sholay came out it was believed to be a flop. Since the viewers coming out from the theater didn't have words to describe what they saw. It was later that people recognized how the film impacted the culture and became a cult classic.

Similarly when The Matrix came out it awed people of the visual effects and the philosophy of the movie. The Matrix started a cult that was followed by a change in the pace of the movies for years. It was regarded as the most influential film of the generation.

dumb.. yea.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep, Matrix is dumb. It just has so many references and philosophies mashed up. But the more you watch it, and the more you figure it all out, the more apparent it becomes that there is no real substance. Not saying it's not fun to watch, but it is not much more than action sequences spliced with intellectual faff. The story and plot is the most simplistic rendering of the hero's journey possible. 

Sometimes Wachowskis just make busy movies that are complicated and intense for no reason. Even the typography in Cloud Atlas had a 9 hidden in the D, to signify Cloud 9 I suppose, but why exactly and what relevance it has to the movie is left to fan theories, there is no real need to put that in there. But this attention to tiny details is exactly why I wanted to watch Jupiter Ascending anyway. 

Wachowskis always invent techniques that are used in other movies, the Array of Red cams they made for the Chicago chase sequence in Jupiter Ascending is also being used in Jurassic World and Avengers 2.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> It's a Wachowski movie. Matrix, Speed Racer were dumb too, enjoyed those. Cloud Atlas was not so dumb, enjoyed that as well. So pretty sure even if Jupiter Ascending is dumb, would have enjoyed it on the big screen.



MATRIX Dump ...  Man Marix was one of the most intellectual movies to have come out of Hollywood, combined with ground breaking effects, style to drool on and action to commend to ..... as a complete package, Matrix is the mother of hollywood movies in the last 15 years or so since it came ....... Man even the most fierce critic or hater of this movie will probably not call it dump ......


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2015)

Aronofsky's Pi
Even Dark City by Alex Proyas (Matrix re used some of the sets of this movie, and is thematically similar too)
both came out a year before the Matrix, and according to me both are superior


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 18, 2015)

Pi is a completely different movie imho. I have mixed feelings about Matrix anyway.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Aronofsky's Pi
> Even Dark City by Alex Proyas (Matrix re used some of the sets of this movie, and is thematically similar too)
> both came out a year before the Matrix, and according to me both are superior



Yes have seen Dark City and yes it has some resemblance but Matrix excelled it adding style and action to it making it complete kick ass ...
Pi had nothing to do with Matrix as far as I remember


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2015)

oh Pi for being all intellectual 
yep, Matrix had style and action. I used to think it was terribly smart too, but over multiple watchings, unraveled all the "smartness", and once it sunk it, it was pretty empty. It's just a bunch of references. It does not hold up to repeated viewings, where you can go in deeper and deeper into the movie. Feels like a let down after you figure it all out. One movie that holds up to repeated viewing and scrutiny is The Prestige.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2015)

*Ungli 5.5/10*

Good intention. Bad execution. Poor script.
Bollywood has produced better movies if not much in same genre.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 18, 2015)

The Matrix's action scenes still hold up well IMO. 

Dat lobby shootout.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Ungli 5.5/10*
> 
> Good intention. Bad execution. Poor script.
> Bollywood has produced better movies if not much in same genre.



I found Ungli pretty interesting. I even dared to call it a _weak_ sequel to _Rang De Basanti_. Yes execution could have been more great. But I always appreciate Bollywood for bringing movies on such different concept than the usual glam sham.

Can you name a few more Bollywood movies with similar genre?


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2015)

Coherence - A good sci fi. Needs further viewings.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I found Ungli pretty interesting. I even dared to call it a _weak_ sequel to _Rang De Basanti_. Yes execution could have been more great. But I always appreciate Bollywood for bringing movies on such different concept than the usual glam sham.
> 
> Can you name a few more Bollywood movies with similar genre?



From oldies :-

Main Azad Hoon
(flop) shahenshah
(flop)Toofan

90's:-

Hindustani


2000's

A wednesday
Nayak


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2015)

Nayak and A Wednesday are one of my favorites. Though A Wednesday is similar in genre but I don't think these movies have very a close resemblance to Ungli. In Ungli.. a group of people takes laws in their hands and decide to change the system. The closest resemblance to this movie is the series which I am watching, "Arrow".

No idea about older movies though. Will need to watch them.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> oh Pi for being all intellectual
> yep, Matrix had style and action. I used to think it was terribly smart too, but over multiple watchings, unraveled all the "smartness", and once it sunk it, it was pretty empty. It's just a bunch of references. It does not hold up to repeated viewings, where you can go in deeper and deeper into the movie. Feels like a let down after you figure it all out. One movie that holds up to repeated viewing and scrutiny is The Prestige.



Thats the basic nature of a "problem" "Mystery" or "Puzzle" ...that once problem has a "solution" the mystery "unravelled" or a puzzle "solved" it all looks easy and The Prestige is no exception. If repeated viewing is concerned in order to scrutinise a movie, pick any decent one based on Temporal Paradox, like Predestination or TimeCrimes ....... OR pick any one from David Lynch .... you can go on and on scrutinizing the same. Personally my fav is MEMENTO over The Prestige


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 19, 2015)

Watched 2 horror movies in 2 days, both disappointed me.

Possesion (2012) - There's nothing original in this movie. 
Shutter (2008) - I have not seen the original but this one wasn't much good.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Thats the basic nature of a "problem" "Mystery" or "Puzzle" ...that once problem has a "solution" the mystery "unravelled" or a puzzle "solved" it all looks easy and The Prestige is no exception.


Didn't think of it like that, but guess you are right. Hope it does not happen with The Prestige. Yup will watch David Lynch movies, haven't seen even one.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 19, 2015)

i also have watched only one David Lynch movie, and it became one of my favourites - the elephant man. having read about the person on whom the title and movie are based in one of the Pustak Mahal books as a kid, watching a movie on the topic many years later was a good experience. now am sitting on 'eraserhead' since past 2-3 weeks, waiting for the opportune time to watch it. 

came across these pages. thought them well worth sharing:

1. 25 Spectacular Movies You (Probably) Haven't Seen | High Existence

2. 25 Spectacular Movies You (Probably) Haven't Seen Pt. 2 | High Existence

3. 25 Spectacular Movies You (Probably) Havenâ€™t Seen Pt. 3 | High Existence


----------



## sam9s (Feb 19, 2015)

Eraserhead.... mind you is not for everyone ,,,,it will mess up your mind, its weird .. ..... watch it alone, with a blank mind, clean slate and you will know what I mean ........ 

*The Verdict* ..... After a long time a court room drama movie. Somewhere in the pages way back in the thread I think rhitwick suggested this movie and since it was available on Netflix, I gave it a go.....and boy am I glad. Thanks for the suggestion Rhitwick. This is not just a courtroom drama, its also about the journey of a lawyer who has lot his glory and is fighting to get it back ......... I know I know sound familiar, but the way Paul Newman has acted, man you really get connected with the character and feel sorry for the same................The movie moves slow, pretty slow so if anyone cannot appreciate long cut scenes might not like it. ........but I enjoyed it. I just wish the ending was not that easy, after a pretty depressing battle, I felt the conclusion was a bit rushed ..... I dont know it just might be me ..........*..6.8/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Eraserhead.... mind you is not for everyone ,,,,it will mess up your mind, its weird .. ..... watch it alone, with a blank mind, clean slate and you will know what I mean ........
> 
> *The Verdict* ..... After a long time a court room drama movie. Somewhere in the pages way back in the thread I think rhitwick suggested this movie and since it was available on Netflix, I gave it a go.....and boy am I glad. Thanks for the suggestion Rhitwick. This is not just a courtroom drama, its also about the journey of a lawyer who has lot his glory and is fighting to get it back ......... I know I know sound familiar, but the way Paul Newman has acted, man you really get connected with the character and feel sorry for the same................The movie moves slow, pretty slow so if anyone cannot appreciate long cut scenes might not like it. ........but I enjoyed it. I just wish the ending was not that easy, after a pretty depressing battle, I felt *the conclusion was a bit rushed* ..... I dont know it just might be me ..........*..6.8/10*



Its a movie and was nearing end. 
I found the movie closer to perfect (on my personal scale it 9 out of 10! )

Generally in courtroom-drama movies they show a trial going downhill a surprising clue just comes up! But, this movie is different. Nothing comes easy for Newman and he had to struggle for it. You as a viewer connect to him more for this. The struggle connects you and thus the win seems like a personal achievement.

One of the best courtroom-dramas that I've seen.

- - - Updated - - -

*Lucy 4/10*

Sh1t with good special effects and action!


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys please suggest some good spy/espionage type movies


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

'body of lies'. 'nough said.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2015)

Body of lies is an awsome movie ....


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 20, 2015)

+1 to body of lies !! gripping movie


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 20, 2015)

I liked Spy Games with Robert Redford and Brad Pitt.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2015)

damm another movie I had completely forgotten , Spy Game was another awsome movie directed by Tony Scott ...


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 21, 2015)

+1 to Spy Games. Good movie with great performances, by both Pitt and Redford.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2015)

nikufellow said:


> Hey guys please suggest some good spy/espionage type movies


Matt Damon's Bourne Series


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 22, 2015)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, how can anyone forget this


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 22, 2015)

Hunger Games : Mocking Jay Part 1. - Saw this movie yesterday  , and I must say that the idea of breaking one book into two movies is so lame that it can completely destroy your love for the movie.
TBH , this movie sucked in big time. It was boring right from start to the end.There were barely any moments in the movie that had me glued to my chair.
Also , the over acting or rather say the way they designed the plot , kept Jennifer Lawrence always masked in the same weepy faced through out the movie.

I hated this part. I wish the next one would be opposite of it , else this will be a disastrous ending .

-------------------------------------------------
An advice to those who are planning to watch it , : Please wait until November 2015 . Once the second part is released at least you can watch both these two movies one after the other. If not , then I am sure you will feel betrayed by the wastage of your time and money on Part 1. There's nothing much of good content and acting in it.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2015)

*Spy Game 7/10*

Good movie. Intelligent storytelling and that's established with the style of storytelling.

The veterans, did you find an uncanny similarity of this movie with "Ek tha tiger"? If you don't, watch again and this time concentrate on Elizabeth Hadley's backstory. 



Spoiler



Elizabeth bombing in London
Katrina bombing in London.

Both are in touch with the person-of-interest of CIA and RAW

There are lot more references.



*Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2 5/10*

This may appeal to children but I'm sorry could not like it like the first one.

*Miracle in Cell No. 7 7/10* +1 for acting of Seung-ryong Ryu as Yong-Goo and So Won Kal as Yea Seong

Over dramatic in the climax which kinda ruined the taste for me. Rest all good. Must watch for sure.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> An advice to those who are planning to watch it , : Please wait until November 2015 . Once the second part is released at least you can watch both these two movies one after the other. If not , then I am sure you will feel betrayed by the wastage of your time and money on Part 1. There's nothing much of good content and acting in it.



Re-posting the advice.

I watched the Mocking Jay Part 1 in theater. My expectations were not only shattered, they were destroyed. Now I won't even attempt to watch Part 2 in theater. Stupid producers.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2015)

*Trash 8.5/10*

Watch it, watch it now!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 22, 2015)

*Badlapur - 7/10* The movie felt little bit stretched towards the end...all in all a good watch...excellent acting by Varun Dhawan and Nawaz


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

+1 to trash


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Miracle in Cell No. 7 7/10* +1 for acting of Seung-ryong Ryu as Yong-Goo and So Won Kal as Yea Seong
> 
> Over dramatic in the climax which kinda ruined the taste for me. Rest all good. Must watch for sure.



It was too sappy for my taste.


----------



## icebags (Feb 22, 2015)

*Sliding Doors (1998) - IMDb*

this movie is based on outcomes from different possibilities - kinda looks and feels like a multiverse stuff. interesting concept, however, finally it felt to me like another western romance / marriage crisis movie to me - ok for one time watch.

those who like romance stuff, may like it more.

*six point something / 10*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 24, 2015)

*Northmen -A Viking Saga(2014) -6/10

Men behind enemy lines...*


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2015)

*Mother(Madeo) 8/10*

This is an important movie in the movie history. Must watch for sure.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2015)

looks like the director wants to make movies about family. will watch.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 25, 2015)

*Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb(2014) -8/10*


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2015)

*Changing Lanes* ........ when I started watching this movie, 15 minutes in to the movie and I felt the movie has similarities to a Nana patekar and John Abraham movie that I saw few years back ....and I googled and I was right. It was Taxi No 9211, which is loosely based on changing lanes. The plot/concept is same ...... two people with different day objective have minor car crash and post that how their lives intermingles. The Hindi version obviously was made with more masala and hue and cry. Changing Lanes is more subtle but is more impressive as well. 2 Perfectly good human beings just keep trying to harm each other out of desperation and irritation, but during the course of that day when events follow both realise few aspects of their own life as well.  Nice decent movie .....*6.5/10*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 27, 2015)

Robin Hood Men In Tights(1993) -6/10

Boring Comedy...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 27, 2015)

Badlapur - 8/10
I'm looking past certain flaws because of great acting by nawaz and others. Hindi cinema is evolving. Must watch movie.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Tried watching "the secret life of walter mitty" last night..switched it off after 30 mins. :/.. will attempt to watch it again tonight.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2015)

*The Abyss 6/10*

What is it with Cameron and Alien? 


Man, this is more melodrama than "Kabhie Khushi Kabhie Gam"!


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 27, 2015)

The Grand Budapest Hotel - 7/10


----------



## Tenida (Feb 28, 2015)

Stalag 17 watched it for  5th times just mindblowing movie by Billy Wilder.
Stalag 17 (1953) - IMDb
All of you guys please watch it you will love it for sure. Don't skip for the B/W reason.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2015)

wow now you saw it ...... man The Abyss was ok for me .... the effects were really cool and the deep water dive is really captured well and is very scary ..

*Badlapur*...well ,,,, I think I went in with totally wrong expectations, hence it might be the reason it went ok for me ..... First this is not like any gritty revenge thriller, it is a revenge movie but very slow, moves at a snail pace ...... yes the situations are realistic and performance are spot on, but I was hoping for an edge of the seat material, which it isnt .......cant discuss more without giving spoilers. All I can say is for me it was a one time decent watch ....The ending however was pretty unconventional and I kinda liked it*.6.3/10*


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 1, 2015)

Whiplash - 10/10

Brilliant movie, brilliant acting! Must watch, especially for musicians.


----------



## 11 numberi (Mar 1, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *The Abyss 6/10*
> 
> What is it with Cameron and Alien?
> 
> ...


Better than that ****.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 1, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Whiplash - 10/10
> 
> Brilliant movie, brilliant acting! Must watch, especially for musicians.



Just a small correction. Not only for musicians, but must watch for everyone  Very powerful movie. Never a dull moment over whole length. Sad, the director hasn't directed much earlier. Will be eagerly awaiting his future ventures.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 1, 2015)

Big hero 6 - Entertaining, but i seem to have outgrown all animation movies. I cant seem to enjoy those much.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 1, 2015)

srkmish said:


> Big hero 6 - Entertaining, but i seem to have outgrown all animation movies. I cant seem to enjoy those much.


me too. the last animation movie that i had watched fully was 'up', the Hindi dubbed version, with Anupam Kher's voice in it. had liked it. saw a couple more later, but partially. couldn't treat them with the same attention.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2015)

Badlapur - 7/10 - Not usual bollywood formula. Reminds me of revenge trilogy. I was expecting "I saw the devil" but it's not like that, still pretty good.

This quote sums it up good:
"Every saint has a past, and every sinner has a future."


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2015)

*Night at the museum: Secret of the tomb - 7/10*

Felt the movie is too short, when compared to 2 prequels. Ok'ish movie and good for 1-time watch. 


Spoiler



I was expecting on a grand quest, to stop the corrosion of the tablet; but all it took was to bathe the tablet in moon light to stop it. :/


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 2, 2015)

*Badlapur - 7/10*

Just okay, nothing out of the ordinary revenge film genre. But still better than your average Bolly flick. I knew what to expect from *Nawazuddin*, but *Varun* unexpectedly delivered some solid performance. *Vinay Pathak* and *Ashwini Kalsekar* were underused. Plot wise, it didn't seem that interesting, to me. This film borrows some elements from *Ghajini* and *Zinda*. The title, surprisingly, is such a wordplay. Add to that, the fact that a town actually exists by this name, in Maharashtra. Lastly, the anticlimactic ending didn't do too well for me. It served no purpose, especially after what *Liak* promised to *Jhumli*, 'Abhi dekh main aagey kya karta hoon' (Now just watch out, for what I'll do next). All in all, a one time watch.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

Night at the museum finale disappointed me too. There was nothing like what we saw in the first two parts.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 3, 2015)

Ugly -  Good movie throughout ruined by very very lame and dumb ending. Anurag Kashyap ne public ko ch****a banaya.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Night at the museum finale disappointed me too. There was nothing like what we saw in the first two parts.



For me .. felt like wastage of time...


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit - 3/10 
wayyyy too boring


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2015)

*Whiplash-7.5/10* Really good movie...inspiring...a must watch


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2015)

*Exodus.Gods.and.Kings(2014) -10/10 *

Abt Moses...


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 5, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Exodus.Gods.and.Kings(2014) -10/10 *
> 
> Abt Moses...



10/10 ??? thats a pretty generous rating... I remember when isaw exodus in theatres..i was super excited to watch it..but it left me disappointed...The acting was okay-ish, gfx was cool, but the ending was kinda lame...I would've given it maybe 6/10 at best... 
*
Whiplash : 9/10*

W.O.W !! what  gr8 movie..This movie can be truly enjoyed in a theatre( or at least in a home-theatre environment )...The Plot was inspiring & it was wonderfully complemented by actors J. K. Simmons( especially this guy) & Miles Teller..I wish i could've watched this movie in theatre, but nothing good ever releases here..DAMN !!! 
*
Theory of Everything : 8/10*
Another Movie that was good to watch...Eddie redmayne as stephen hawkings was good..learned a lot about hawkings's life/struggle..


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone know when Ex Machina would release in India? Imdb don't have a mention. 
I so much want to watch it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2015)

*Mallrats - 8/10
*

Good movie, why can't more movies be made like this?
These days every single movie uses all the cliches


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 6, 2015)

*The fault in our stars *- 9/10


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2015)

^ Just rating?


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 6, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Just rating?



I don't have any creative thoughts now . So just rating.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2015)

*Up in the air*
Okay movie. In short not a movie for every time.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 7, 2015)

I would give 8/10 for UP IN THE AIR. Liked it.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 7, 2015)

^^It was a one time watch for me.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

Has anyone watched Dum Laga Ke Haisha?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2015)

*The.Woman.In.Black (2012) -8/10*

Somewhat scary in the end... though watchable once...


----------



## icebags (Mar 7, 2015)

up in the air is good movie and pretty interesting concept, very much recommended.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't watched Lord Of The Rings trilogy or The Hobbit Trilogy. How are they?


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I haven't watched Lord Of The Rings trilogy or The Hobbit Trilogy. How are they?


What??? Are you serious?

Watch the LOTR trilogy. And do watch the extended edition not the normal ones. You are in for a show of a lifetime


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I haven't watched Lord Of The Rings trilogy or The Hobbit Trilogy. How are they?


----------



## R2K (Mar 8, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Up in the air*
> Okay movie. In short not a movie for every time.



Its a great movie. It shows how some people just spend their whole life just working and working and forget to live.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2015)

*The Pyramid (2014) -4/10*

Just CGI infused ****...


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I haven't watched Lord Of The Rings trilogy or The Hobbit Trilogy. How are they?



 Watch it back-to-back if possible ( extended version ) !!! 

I'll be watching Hobbit : The Battle of the Five Armies today !!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> What??? Are you serious?
> 
> Watch the LOTR trilogy. And do watch the extended edition not the normal ones. You are in for a show of a lifetime





jackal_79 said:


>





ashs1 said:


> Watch it back-to-back if possible ( extended version ) !!!
> 
> I'll be watching Hobbit : The Battle of the Five Armies today !!



Why the shock? 
I never expect anybody to watch epic anime like One Piece and Gintama. Why expect me to watch (maybe epic) LOTR? 

I'll acquire the extended editions.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2015)

*Kingsman - 9/10*

I did not see the trailer nor read any thing about the movie just went, amazing movie.Violence,Humor and spy it has it all.

Hardly a time I was bored.It's easy to say, this is one of the best movies I have seen.Just wish, these kind of movies run well.Sadly, no one talks about these.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I remember a TV documentary *Marilyn and Me (1991)* which was telecast by History Channel long time ago. I want to watch it again but am unable to find it anywhere. Can somebody help me with it?



BUMP.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 8, 2015)

R2K said:


> Its a great movie. It shows how some people just spend their whole life just working and working and forget to live.



I have seen better movies.
I got what it wanted to say. There was no need to drag the story towards the end It felt boring towards the end. Some dialogues or conversations looks cheap or unconvincing especially when jim gets the cold feet.
 Anyways that was my thought.

*Hobbit: Battle of the five armies.*
Not up to the mark as compared to its prequels, & bad as compared to the LOTR series.


----------



## harry10 (Mar 8, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched Dum Laga Ke Haisha?



Yup.. Amazing movie.. Really good watch.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 8, 2015)

*The beach*

Overall a good movie.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 9, 2015)

*Black Sea (2014)* better than titanic. Enjoyed the movie. 9.5 / 10


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> *Black Sea (2014)* better than titanic. Enjoyed the movie. 9.5 / 10


Both movies are completely different. One is historical fiction based on true event and the other one is plain adventure.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 9, 2015)

Kingsman -- 8.5/10 Surprisingly awesome movie. Fresh action, bold dialogues, great actors.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 9, 2015)

*The gift*
Good movie but could have been better. IMDB score is perfect.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Kingsman -- 8.5/10 Surprisingly awesome movie. Fresh action, bold dialogues, great actors.



Finally some one else saw it


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah watched Kingsman like 2 hours ago. Certainly recommended for anyone looking for something fresh. Or you can wait for a Bollywood remake


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2015)

The church scene has to be one of the best action scene in years


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2015)

*The Imitation Game *: Daymn.....what a movie!!!! All hail , Cumberbatch ._/\_ . And Alan Turing precisely , otherwise this comment wouldn't have been here. Hell , in fact history would have taken a different course altogether !
I would rate it 10/10, not just because it is an awesome documentary ,but also because they made it so living and full of everything unlike most other boring ones !!!


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 9, 2015)

*The Imitation Game : 9.5/10*  MUST WATCH !!! Benedict Cumberbatch has once again delivered an epic !! Pace of the movie is gripping & very intriguing...Keira Knightley was another gem !!

*FoxCatcher : 6/10* - Frankly speaking, i watched only because of its positive reviews.I was dissapointed.  The Plot is based on a true story, but the pace is painfully slow for my taste. In the Acting Department, Steve Carell as Du Pont was Fantastic...Channing Tatum & Mark Ruffalo were superb as well.. My friends found the movie pretty good, but in my opinion, it was a bit slow for my taste..


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2015)

On a side note , how many movies out of Top 250 in the IMDB Top 250 List have you guys managed to watch ? Anyone , who has seen them all ?
I have seen 112 of them , as of today. I am on a quest to complete the entire 250 by the end of August , hopefully!

Most of the ones (all most all ), I haven't seen are the ones that date back to 80's and earlier.!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 9, 2015)

*One week*
Good movie If you love to travel & seek.


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 10, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> 'body of lies'. 'nough said.





sling-shot said:


> I liked Spy Games with Robert Redford and Brad Pitt.





sam9s said:


> damm another movie I had completely forgotten , Spy Game was another awsome movie directed by Tony Scott ...





black_mamba said:


> +1 to Spy Games. Good movie with great performances, by both Pitt and Redford.





Zangetsu said:


> Matt Damon's Bourne Series





Skyh3ck said:


> Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, how can anyone forget this



Thanks guys, watched em all 

Liked body of lies and bourne series very much others weren't bad either 

Any other suggestions for more such movies?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 10, 2015)

nice! from the home turf - 'kahaani', 'madras cafe', 'aankhein' (old one), 'D-day'.
from abroad - 'the sum of all fears', 'the good shepherd', 'zero dark thirty', 'the hunt for the red october'.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 10, 2015)

theserpent said:


> The church scene has to be one of the best action scene in years



Definitely. And the movie is no doubt the best action-packed gentleman-spy movie of the year in its genre.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 10, 2015)

*Gone Girl* .... Another David Fitcher movie at its best, I have seen ALL of DF full feature flims starting from (Aliens 3, Se7en, The Game, Fight Club, Panic Room, Zodiac, Curious case of Benjamin Button, The social Network, The girl with the dragon tattoo and now Gone girl). My best being Se7ev, which just blew me off the roof. Gone Girl is a little short on the wow twist part but is still an intriguing thriller, the mystery part is deliberately laid out in the middle itself but the thriller aspect stays till the end. Its not more so about who done it (as I said the mystery part is deliberately laid out in the middle) but more like what will happen next. However I personally was not involved with the plot as I might have expected, even though performance were all good, I kinda lost it at the end. The ending also did not convince me much, Cannt discuess more without giving the spoilers, but to me Gone Girl went as a decent one time watch .................*6.5/10* for this.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 13, 2015)

Watched Fifty Shades of Grey (2015) uncut - 6.5/10

Story summary : Rich guy > likes bondage sex > Meets girl > Want her as sex slave > Makes contract > Has sex with girl > girls refuses to sign contract > END 

Uncut version has all the sex scenes


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2015)

A while ago, I was trying to find any kind of graphic version of the timeline in *Predestination*. Today on IMDb I found one. For those who are interested:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QjYYbsL.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

Watch Fifty shades of grey with your GF and I bet she will never again want to watch any other romantic movie with you. 
But on a side note fault in our own stars is a awesome movie to watch with your gf.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 14, 2015)

just watch Jon Don later


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 14, 2015)

Jon don? Its don Jon bro. And yea, its a feast with yo girl. Haha


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Watch Fifty shades of grey with your GF and I bet she will never again want to watch any other romantic movie with you.
> But on a side note *The Fault in Our Stars* is a awesome movie to watch with your gf.





Anorion said:


> just watch Jon Don later





nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Jon don? Its *Don Jon* bro. And yea, its a feast with yo girl. Haha



Watched both, still 

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-eszw344IOC4/URZNALfLEEI/AAAAAAAAAIc/W4lGmQ7h730/s1600/ForeverAlone.png


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2015)

*Chappie* ............ ok its pretty evident Neill Blomkamp wanted to keep this movie pretty pg13 or infact lass, as there is nothing much a hardcore movie goer would find and love in this movie.....
yes its cute and chappie is adorable, but its all kinda kiddish stuff, by the time it got a bit serious with some action at the  end the movie was over. Till date District 9 remains the 
king of alien action movie of this decade. Chappie for me did not turn out to be any better than Elysium, and for that I was a bit disappointed, I had very high expectations.


Spoiler



The conscious transfer of the maker (human for that matter) also did not go well with me at the end.


. Visual details take top precedence. Performances are ok. Huge Jackman is totally wasted. ............its a decent one time watch if you ask me ...*.6.5/10* for this one.....sorry..


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 15, 2015)

Birdman (2014) 0/10. Boring movie.


----------



## icebags (Mar 15, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Birdman (2014) 0/10. Boring movie.



lol.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2015)

*The Cobbler - 7/10
*
A different try from Adam Sandler apart from his usual comedy satire. The story could've gone better, but turned out sort of dull.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

*Black Sea (2014) -6/10*

The plot is not believable but movie can be watched once because of Jude Law only. About an gold loan from Russia to Nazi Germany using an U-boat which sank in Black Sea.
*
Gone Girl (2014) -8/10*

The plot is very good and unpredictable as the husband cannot fathom the thought of his wife who was a psychopath and at the same time the wife who wants the marriage to be saved at any cost.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 15, 2015)

Who else is rewatching Interstellar right now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Who else is rewatching Interstellar right now?



I'll watch it tomorrow with family.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2015)

Saw *Chappie *today. I really liked it.

Yes, Hugh Jackman was not used to full potential. Give the role to anyone else, and it won't even make a bit of difference. But the movie itself was quite entertaining.

The robot Chappie was quite humorous and provided such laughs throughout the movie that few Sci Fi movie does. Yes, the movie did include lot of aspects from other sci fi movies, and it did so without coming under the pressure of "explaining" things. What I mean probably is that the movie tried to bring forth what happens next, and didn't spent much on "how" it's done, and in the technicalities of AI.

I was initially reluctant for Dev Patel, but his performance was good. He did came out to be high on testosterone throughout the movie and which specially suited the scenes where he got high on Red Bull while coding. 

One interesting fact is that the character of Yolandi, was performed by little known actress whose actual name was Yolandi ("Yo-Landi Visser"). I found the performance of her as a moral support for Chappie quite good. Her interactions with Chappie was very humorous many times. Lots of laughter bursts from the audience throughout the movie.

A thing which I didn't really understand was why they were using what it seemed like DOS based interface if the story is somewhat futuristic with Robots and all. But they did were using Linux as evident from the scenes. Quite some bunch of geek coders. File names were very conveniently named as CONSCIOUSNESS.DAT files. Nice. 

Definitely worth the watch in theater.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

Ninja and Yolandi are Die Antwoord, a South African rap group. Check out their YouTube videos, they are very funny (start with Fatty Boom Boom). They are the reason I want to watch this movie despite the sad reviews.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Ninja and Yolandi are Die Antwoord, a South African rap group. Check out their YouTube videos, they are very funny (start with Fatty Boom Boom). They are the reason I want to watch this movie despite the sad reviews.



Reviews are bad. But the movie is good. Do watch it.

Choice of name "Chappie" is sad though. It's a brand of Dog food in UK, AND.. wait for it.. name of a brand of Chewing gum in South Africa (where the movie have been shot in the first place). 

#InterestingTriviaFromIMDb (What's wrong with the name Chappie? - IMDb)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2015)

Its an ok movie ....very kiddish in its approch

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Ninja and Yolandi are Die Antwoord, a South African rap group. Check out their YouTube videos, they are very funny (start with Fatty Boom Boom). They are the reason I want to watch this movie despite the sad reviews.





Vyom said:


> Reviews are bad. But the movie is good. Do watch it.
> 
> Choice of name "Chappie" is sad though. It's a brand of Dog food in UK, AND.. wait for it.. name of a brand of Chewing gum in South Africa (where the movie have been shot in the first place).
> 
> #InterestingTriviaFromIMDb (What's wrong with the name Chappie? - IMDb)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

If I stay-8/10


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm trying to recall a movie which was released a few years ago which had a group of people live like hippies but plot assassination of people who destroy the environment or has done mass fraud. The lead in a non American.


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2015)

^ Captain Planet  ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Captain Planet  ?



:/....


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2015)

*Dum laga ke haisha 7.5/10*
A very sweet movie, well made and a story well told. Messed up climax.

*Badlapur 7.5/10*
Inspired by (only concept...nothing else) "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance". Marvelous performance from Nawazuddin. Watch this movie if nothing but only him.
Again ruined by climax. Why spoon-feed everything to the audience?!

*Tinkerbell and the legend of Neverbeast 5/10*

:sigh: I guess I'm old now. Really childish movie. Adults stay away.

/offtopic thought of writing a detailed review on DLKH but finding no time and now I've forgotten the details.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 17, 2015)

Nh 10 - *7/10*


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 17, 2015)

Watched whiplash, what an intense movie, I can't get enough of that final act, watching it again and again


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2015)

*Edge of Tomorrow - 7/10 *Superb action and good story line


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I'm trying to recall a movie which was released a few years ago which had a group of people live like hippies but plot assassination of people who destroy the environment or has done mass fraud. The lead in a non American.



anyone?


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 17, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I'm trying to recall a movie which was released a few years ago which had a group of people live like hippies but plot assassination of people who destroy the environment or has done mass fraud. The lead in a non American.



I have a few leads though not a definitive answer. 

1. The East (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2. Go through this page and see if anything strikes Eco-terrorism in fiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> I have a few leads though not a definitive answer.
> 
> 1. The East (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 2. Go through this page and see if anything strikes Eco-terrorism in fiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes.. The East thanks mate!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Yes.. The East thanks mate!!



Ellen page. You are not a redditor, much.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 18, 2015)

*Wild *- If you guys liked _Into the Wild_, you'd love this one too.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2015)

*The story Of Luke* .....Luke, a young man with autism, is thrust into a world that doesn't expect anything from him. But Luke is on a quest for a job and a date. And he isn't taking no for an answer. ...... A nice warm light hearted movie about Luck with autism, cannot compare the performance with Dustin Hoffman or Sean Penn,  but none the less performance of luke was pretty decent ...... *6.5/10*


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 18, 2015)

'71 (2014) - 8.5/10

Instresting story.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2015)

Interstallar ,  I just watched it and my Mind = BLOWN 
10/10 easily, Hans Zimmer you are a  god
Good soundtracks are my kryptonite


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Interstallar ,  I just watched it and my *Mind = BLOWN *
> 10/10 easily, Hans Zimmer you are a  god
> Good soundtracks are my kryptonite



Going by your reaction, I guess you haven't watched *Doctor Who*


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

Finally watched "Birdman". 
I'm still puzzled why everybody was hyped about this movie.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Going by your reaction, I guess you haven't watched *Doctor Who*



Yes I did, the series is good but its a lot cheesier than Interstellar..  mid 2005-6 seasons however are good .. but then again, it doesnt have any memorable soundtrack that I know off


----------



## icebags (Mar 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Going by your reaction, I guess you haven't watched *Doctor Who*



which episode/ of DW is exactly mind blowin ? *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Birdman - 4/10*... Overhyped movie.. I didn't find it good.. At one point, I was wishing that the movie would end quickly. Yep, I found it that boring. Plot is the protagonist finds it that its no longer possible for him to act in movies..he wants to do something meaningful and creative, so he joins theatres....It, somewhat, showcases the true mindset of insecure actors...overall, I'd say skip this If you can..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2015)

icebags said:


> which episode/ of DW is exactly mind blowin ? *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/39.gif



The episodes of season 6 (or maybe it was 5) were great


Spoiler



The ones where they cause a big bang 2 and River Song fails to kill the doctor, Pandorica Opens, and many others. Can't recall all of them  

Ah, and the 50th Anniversary Special: simply awesome.


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

^ Wrong thread..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

The Drop 7/10


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2015)

*Machine Gun Preacher - 9/10*

It's a biopic, not a story. He's sort of like Oscar Schindler (Schindler's list) and Paul Rusesabagina (Hotel Rwanda), but with a bit of action.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 22, 2015)

*Imitation game - 9/10*
I watched The Imitation game yesterday.
Being a computer geek myself. I was literally crying by the end of movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2015)

14hrs of flight and 5 movies, not bad, right?

*Kung Fu Jungle 7/10*

Donnie Yen. Need I say any more?
Don't look for plot, you know it has Donnie Yen and that is why you are watching this.
End of story.

*Keeper of the lost causes 7.5/10*

Even though the movie has loopholes and unexplained scenarios, this is a must watch thriller. Check this out for sure.

*The Manchurian Candidate 8/10*

This movie is the result of a very strong screenplay and team effort. Thought it boasts of big names I really can't see any particular character overwhelming others work.
Must watch.

*St. Vincent 5/10*

Bill Murray shines but movie fails. Nothing new, nothing extra-ordinary just a feel good movie.

Half of "Where eagles dare" and "Dracula untold"
Stopped watching "Eagles..." due to high accent and "Dracula" was to me a typical spin-off formula based movie.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 22, 2015)

Ocean of an Old Man (2008) - IMDb
it is a hindi movie, but nothing like bollywood or any -wood 
slow, painful and moving
beautiful cinematography, even normal, mundane things we see in every day life is shot so well


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ender's Game : 5/10 

Didn't really interest me that much..too far-fetched for me..Acting was average as well..One time watch


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Ender's Game : 5/10
> 
> Didn't really interest me that much..too far-fetched for me..Acting was average as well..One time watch



On the other hand I found it to be quite excellent. Ender's Game talks about leadership and the way the child shows it was good. How a person when in charge have to think about team work is aptly shown in the story. 

The movie made me think on multiple layers, most of which you can't even decipher in one viewing.
For e.g....


Spoiler



Were all the simulations of games were actually games or not?
What's up with the relationship with Ender and her sis! It seems more than a brotherly love to most.



It was based on a book and I haven't read it but those who have read it says lot of things were not shown in the movie but it was still a good adaptation.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 22, 2015)

I liked the ending in ender's game, that made the movie worth it, though did not enjoy it too much till that point


----------



## singleindian (Mar 22, 2015)

Whiplash- 9/10,jk is scary. Reminded my math sir who threw any thing he gets hold of at you! And yelling nasty things in front of girls!


----------



## a_medico (Mar 22, 2015)

*The Taking of Deborah Logan* - The usual predictable movie of this genre. Nothing new, but worth a try.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2015)

posting wiki link because none on imdb 
It is an Assamese movie called Basundhara 
no glam, beautifully shot, realistic and simple with a great message
the message is that when it comes to conservation, it does not matter what the press, NGOs or forest officials do, it comes down to the attitudes of the normal people and how conscious they are of their relationship to the environment.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> posting wiki link because none on imdb
> It is an Assamese movie called Basundhara
> no glam, beautifully shot, realistic and simple with a great message
> the message is that when it comes to conservation, it does not matter what the press, NGOs or forest officials do, it comes down to the attitudes of the normal people and how conscious they are of their relationship to the environment.


Wait you watch Assamese movies?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2015)

well, there are Korean, Japanese, Russian and Dutch films in the thread, why not Assamese


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> well, there are Korean, Japanese, Russian and Dutch films in the thread, why not Assamese


I did not think there were many Assamese movies worth mentioning. Will definitely watch this


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

Whiplash 8/10. Just a bit absurd ending.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2015)

Movies are movies. Once you start watching them apart from the mainstream language, it doesn't even matter what language that movie is using.

Only thing matters if the movie is good...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2015)

^^ Couldn't agree more. Once you get past the 'language' barrier, you are in for a treat and whole other worlds to discover.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2015)

*'The Seventh Son' - 4/10* Only for good cgi effects :/


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Or if you have a problem understanding the language there are subtitles available always.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2015)

*Interstellar (2014) -10/10*


Awesome movie and very emotional sometimes...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

^^Absolutely awesome movie


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> *Imitation game - 9/10*
> I watched The Imitation game yesterday.
> Being a computer geek myself. I was literally crying by the end of movie.



yup well ending sucked but they cant change it sinc eits based on real life events.........


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2015)

Interstellar - #1 for me. BEST till NOW! 
Nolan isn't human.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Interstellar - #1 for me. BEST till NOW!
> Nolan isn't human.



LOL he is 

It was a bloody good movie indeed, but I have so many queries!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> LOL he is
> 
> It was a bloody good movie indeed, but I have so many queries!



what queries?

there are a lot of answers in the Science of Interstellar by Kip Thorne 
have read it, and some other members in this forum have as well, so maybe we can answer those questions


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> what queries?
> 
> there are a lot of answers in the Science of Interstellar by Kip Thorne
> have read it, and some other members in this forum have as well, so maybe we can answer those questions



Okay, I will read up on that Kip Thorne thing first, if I still have queries after that I will ask here.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2015)

Interstellar, was good but not the best.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 29, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Interstellar, was good but not the best.



ya even i liked it but didn't lived up to the hype.....


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2015)

After watching bits and pieces, finally watched *300 *completely yesterday. Gerald butler = awesome and the cast is great. Liked the sepian tone of the movie.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 29, 2015)

*Interstellar - 8/10*

Watched it after going through lots of reviews and opinion pieces and science discussions. 
Liked it. 

----------------------

Mods:
Its probably time to use your discretionary powers to edit out personal attacks from here too just like you did in mobile section. The same thing is happening here too and I am sad to see it.

People:
Kindly cut out any personal attacks. Post your views on movies/directors and not on others' posts.

Kindly follow the principle of live and let live.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2015)

In this thread we have had healthy discussion on movies. I guess anyone would accept on such things. 

Just don't go on personal attack or name calling and everything would be ok

*Black Death  5/10*

Mastered up courage and started this movie late at night (12AM) expecting horror. Total waste in the name of horror movie.

Watch only......ummm I'm not sure why anyone should watch it? Is the name Sean Bean enough for you?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/hETbLQe.jpg

NOT ONE LAST TIME! ... EVERYTIME!! :'(


----------



## icebags (Mar 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *i.imgur.com/hETbLQe.jpg
> 
> NOT ONE LAST TIME! ... EVERYTIME!! :'(



why? :'( 
his skin has wrinkles because of age, other than that hes in great shape!


----------



## singleindian (Mar 31, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *i.imgur.com/hETbLQe.jpg
> 
> NOT ONE LAST TIME! ... EVERYTIME!! :'(


Can't imagine another man as wolverine like superman


----------



## singleindian (Mar 31, 2015)

Watched the hobbit - the battle of five armies - the worse of three. 5/10, skipped the whole battle scene


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

singleindian said:


> Watched the hobbit - the battle of five armies - the worse of three. 5/10, skipped the whole battle scene



 Whyyyyy?


----------



## singleindian (Mar 31, 2015)

Alok said:


> Whyyyyy?


Boring one


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2015)

singleindian said:


> Can't imagine another man as wolverine like superman


It's just a matter of time, someone will replace and may fit even better than Jackman.
Remember how people saw Christopher Reeve on old days, and now stuck to Henry Cavill?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2015)

Hunterrr
surprised by this one. Adult comedy that manages to not be sleazy.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

^^ Time to try it.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 1, 2015)

*True romance*
Written by Tarantino and directed almost in his style too. Overall an entertaining movie.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

i need suggestion for a few romantic movies.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> i need suggestion for a few romantic movies.



i smell something fishy


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2015)

*Alice sweet Alice*

Mujhe kuch samajh nahi aya!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> i smell something fishy



I will be hanging with a couple of friends and the girls has clearly stated they will not watch any action or sifi movie.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I will be hanging with a couple of friends and the girls has clearly stated they will not watch any action or sifi movie.


Are they ok with in-between "scenes" in romance movies?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Are they ok with in-between "scenes" in romance movies?



Cheeky!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

~snip~ wrong thread


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 2, 2015)

The imitation game - 8/10.
Definitely a must watch..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> Are they ok with in-between "scenes" in romance movies?



Well absolutely a little action is always preferred


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Hunterrr
> surprised by this one. Adult comedy that manages to not be sleazy.



I liked this movie...not at all boring and straight funny dialogues and no double meaning


----------



## quan chi (Apr 3, 2015)

*Fast & Furious 7*
Honestly this would be the first movie in a theater where I was literally falling asleep. Jason statham's character is wasted I mean it lacked the punch. The trailer or the ending of last F&F was better than the entire movie. No I am not saying this movie is bad its just average. James wan tried few new things other than that its his same old textbook direction. It seems he tried his best though. If you have seen/played a lot of action movies/games then you will hardly notice anything new here. Overall an okay movie. Can be seen at a theater or better wait for the disks.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 3, 2015)

Fast & Furious 7 - 6.5/10

The movie lacked a sensible story.But it does have the cheesy action set pieces that can keep you entertained at times.Was there a need for this movie? I say no.They are trying to squeeze as much as money from the franchise as possible.


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Fast & Furious 7*
> Honestly this would be the first movie in a theater where I was literally falling asleep.



Mine was Mockingjay - Part 1


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2015)

*Furious 7  4/10*

This is a boring movie. Agree with everything [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] said. I'll add one more thing. Shaky cam in time of any action. Man! I had had headache seeing the action scenes and lost interest to keep track who's wining.

Total timewaste for me. Never was a fan of this series.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

So this year I wasted my money on the first money. F&F 7


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2015)

*Fast and Furious 7 :* I missed Gal Gadot in this one.  ,
PS : I love this serious. The series ended well. ( I wished , they could have more scenes from Hobb.)
Not all movies has to have a decent story , when they are meant to be focused on action and fight scenes.

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Mine was Mockingjay - Part 1



That was a total disaster. Fortunately , I was trying to watch it at home.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2015)

Guys need suggestions on a *Good Thriller* movies or *Suspense* movies.
Preferably the narrative should be fast paced and gripping rather than slow.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 5, 2015)

Whiplash- 8.5/10
This movie was just awesome. It shows what one has to do in order to achieve his ambition. The pure emotion it showed was just brilliant..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2015)

_Nebraska_

Enjoyed and loved the movie very much.

8/10


----------



## quan chi (Apr 5, 2015)

*The motorcycle diaries*
Overall a good movie with a good cast & direction. Still I think something was missing.


----------



## singleindian (Apr 5, 2015)

Taken 3 with nobody taken - disappointed! Rating 5/10, just one time watch


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2015)

*Black Christmas 8.5/10*

One of the best slasher movies. Trust me, I've seen most f the famous ones. Name one and mostly I've already seen it. 
I know the traps, I can tell the next twists...I knew the same for this movie too.

But, the approach, the environment this movie created made me overlook all such points.
See it to believe it. 

My advice: have patience and try to watch in a quiet environment.


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fast and furious 7 - 6/10


Usual FnF crap. Breaking rules of physics, sci-fi hacking from 22nd century, plot that doesn't make any sense and finally injuring 1000s of civilians and destroying millions of dollars worth of public property for what? Saving 6 lead characters(they never die anyways).


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2015)

F & F has lost its focus i.e car, I agree there is literally no plot.No connections,They marketed so much about Abu Dhabhi, but it was just about 20-25 minutes,
*Overall - 7/10.Tribute to Paul Walker was wonderfull.*I lost track, who is winning here and there.But Not many outside this forum will agree F&F7 wasn't good :/.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 5, 2015)

Can you people tell me some good animated movies?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Can you people tell me some good animated movies?



Dragon Ball Z: Resurrection 'F' (coming this april) 

Gintama: Kanketsu-hen - Yorozuya yo Eien Nare
One Piece: Strong World
Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-hen
One Piece Film Z
Dragon Ball Z Movie 14: Kami to Kami
Fullmetal Alchemist: The Conqueror of Shamballa
Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos


basically, you can check MyAnimeList and watch those rated above 6.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 5, 2015)

Anything other than anime? Don't have enough time to watch all those, some smaller movies or of generic length?


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Anything other than anime? Don't have enough time to watch all those, some smaller movies or of generic length?



The Garden of Words
5 centimeters per second
Berserk Trilogy


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Anything other than anime? Don't have enough time to watch all those, some smaller movies or of generic length?


1. Up
2. Despicable Me series.
3. Free Birds.
4. Megamind.
5. Wreck It Ralph.

All will be mostly around 1.15-1.30 hours.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 5, 2015)

Alright everyone, thanks for suggestions.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Alright everyone, thanks for suggestions.



And also check out kung fu panda series.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 5, 2015)

What I have seen:
Up
Kung fu panda series
Wreck it Ralph 
Despicable me(both)
Madagascar(2may be, I don't remember)
Mega mind
Rio (both)
, now got penguins of Madagascar to watch and Gambler too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Anything other than anime? Don't have enough time to watch all those, some smaller movies or of generic length?



Any of the *Studio Ghibli* movies


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any of the *Studio Ghibli* movies



+1 to Studio Ghibli Movies !! They're too good !!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2015)

*Kingsman : Secret Service 8/10*

A bit slow in the mid section.

- - - Updated - - -

Want to mention two movies here. Found these and in no position to get these.

*The Petrified Forest*

and

*Le Samouraï *

May be few of you here can get me a review on these.


----------



## veddotcom (Apr 6, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Anything other than anime? Don't have enough time to watch all those, some smaller movies or of generic length?



Do not miss

Song of the sea
Secret World of Arriety


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2015)

Re-watched _Coherence_.

Changing my rating of 7 to 8.5 or something. I didn't even get the movie one third or even less first time!

Huge Huge spoiler below:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3iE5y7Q.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

*Robot Overlords (2014) -6/10*


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Re-watched _Coherence_.
> 
> Changing my rating of 7 to 8.5 or something. I didn't even get the movie one third or even less first time!
> 
> ...



Movie is good. And that's not actually a spoiler. That's the timeline of the movie, which only the die hard movie buff will even "try" to comprehend.
I need second viewing of the movie. They manage to tell a good story with lots of easter eggs with the kind of budget they had.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2015)

*From dusk till dawn ?/10*

I mean...what the fcuk kind of movie is that?

Ok, ok I agree Tarantino wrote it and acted in it (not guest appearance but full time) along with George Clooney and Salma Hayek in her full glory but stil the question remains.....what the fcuk kind of movie is that?!!!

Madness!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need suggestions on a *Good Thriller* movies or *Suspense* movies.
> Preferably the narrative should be fast paced and gripping rather than slow.


Bhai log?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bhai log?



Dead Calm
Swordfish


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 11, 2015)

Stretch (2014) - 9.8/10. Very comedy movie.


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *From dusk till dawn ?/10*
> 
> I mean...what the fcuk kind of movie is that?
> 
> ...



a v movie.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2015)

*Apoclypse now*
More drama. In fact I couldn't get it until I read some explanations.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2015)

*Feast 1,2,3* - Takes up all cliches from monster slasher movies and then murder them for good. You never know who's gonna croak next. It can be the hero you were rooting for. Over the top movie lampooning slasher genre. If you are not living on the edge, you are talking too much space. And character intros were super fun.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7707/16935954089_254e2fa04b_c.jpg

*Detective Byomkesh Bakshy* - Dark movie. Pretty good acting from main villain. End was a bit difficult to digest. A slasher movie end IMO.

*The Collector* - It's re-enactment of Saw series in a house. Again, there are few slasher movie cliches.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> *Detective Byomkesh Bakshy* - Dark movie. Pretty good acting from main villain. End was a bit difficult to digest. A slasher movie end IMO.



how was soundtrack?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> *Detective Byomkesh Bakshy* - Dark movie. Pretty good acting from main villain. End was a bit difficult to digest. A slasher movie end IMO.



All your bong friends would say otherwise about this movie.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2015)

Anorion said:


> how was soundtrack?


All indie artists. Various genres. Couldn't identify a signature sound.
I like the chaotic nature of this track:
[YOUTUBE]zGPh7QgW2_M[/YOUTUBE]



rhitwick said:


> All your bong friends would say otherwise about this movie.



It was a good movie. One bong friend does agree. Havent asked others opinion.

What's your opinion ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> It was a good movie. One bong friend does agree. Havent asked others opinion.
> 
> What's your opinion ?



I've not got a chance to see it yet.

My wife went with her friends and they all hated it. My few friends recently saw it and hated it.

What I gathered is that Dibakar Banerjee mixed events from two-three stores to build one. 

Exact example is "Tintin" by Spielberg. We all know those things happened in Tintin books but never in one single story moreover they never had any connection.

My wife summed it up this way  "DB took the characters and key elements from the book and created his own story"


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2015)

*'Nightcrawler - 6/10'* great acting by Jake...overall a good one time watch


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Started watching the DC comics animated movies..

*Batman: year one- 7/10*
As the title suggests, movie revolves around the origin of batman in Gotham city. Both batman and Jim Gordon were the central characters in this film. Plot wise, it was good and animations were top notch!!

* batman: under the red hood - 9/10
*

I can't say much about this movie without revealing the plot, but this is one of the most kickass batman movies ever!!
Just read a bit about batman/robin history and then watch the movie...
Pretty intense movie. Must watch!!


Next movie:
 batman: the dark knight returns .part 1.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 14, 2015)

Batman: Under the red hood was my first superhero animated movie and it seriously was damm awesome. I was so very surprised that even the flaky animated movies can be so gripping and character driven ......


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

Interstellar 9/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2015)

*My Sister's Keeper*

Man this was hard to watch.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2015)

The Collection 4/10 - The collector was good but this one is a mishmash of mainstream cliches and stupidities.



rhitwick said:


> I've not got a chance to see it yet.
> 
> My wife went with her friends and they all hated it. My few friends recently saw it and hated it.
> 
> ...



Story was good. Coming from my movie experience. I saw the series a long time ago. Not sure which episodes were condensed into the movie. Don't see anything wrong with "DB took the characters and key elements from the book and created his own story".


----------



## Thor (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys...
Chipping in here for the first time I think! 

I went and watched Byomkesh Bakshi's another movie today... Sajarur Kata. I am vacationing in Kolkata this couple of weeks.
Apparently it's Byomkesh Bakshi everywhere 

Sajarur Kata ( Spike of Porcupine) I will give it a 6/10...
Decent story but way too slow man. 2 hour 45 min I think!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Interstellar 9/10



I made my noob elder brother watch interstellar, he said movie was boring as hell and didnt even finish watching it.. I felt like falcon punching him lel

Best part of interstellar was the soundtrack and he watched it with sound off and subtitles on, way to ruin an awesome movie


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I made my noob elder brother watch interstellar, he said movie was boring as hell and didnt even finish watching it.. I felt like falcon punching him lel
> 
> Best part of interstellar was the soundtrack and he watched it with sound off and subtitles on, way to ruin an awesome movie



It happens.. I showed it to so called computer nerd friend, he said1401 is boring, even the conguring was better..

I can understand how you felt 

I wonder, what will happen if I show them movie like Primer or may be Predestination, he will stop talking to me


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2015)

Hmmmm

I found Intersteller boring! The movie lacks punch, lacks vision and moreover a good story.

A true mind-boggling movie that was made last year was "Predestination"

This is a complete movie.

>Brainfcuk : check
>Good acting : check
>Character development : check
>Plot : check
>Direction : check
>Pace of storytelling : constant pace.

And....Primer is not a movie its a Physics white paper on time travel and its effects. Its as dry as a physics white paper should be.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I found Intersteller boring! The movie lacks punch, lacks vision and moreover a good story.


lol... now that I think of it, the most interesting parts of the story were actually skipped from the movie
some examples
-the gravitational lensing around gargantua is even more warped, and the black hole was slowed down from what speed the story required it (so no realistic portrayal guys)
-in the early reveal, gargantua would have occupied more of the screen, they made it smaller so as not to overwhelm people at the start of the movie
-there are a bunch of smaller black holes, and neutron stars around gargantua, they are only mentioned indirectly. It was in the story, they just didn't show it on film. 


Primer is at best a critique on mainstream cinema from shying away from using technical language and dumbing down the jargon
a logomaniac's dream come true, but a bland, boring disappointment for a hard sci fi fan
one of those things that loses mystery after you figure it out and watch it 2-3 times


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I made my noob elder brother watch interstellar, he said movie was boring as hell and didnt even finish watching it.. I felt like falcon punching him lel
> 
> Best part of interstellar was the soundtrack and he watched it with sound off and subtitles on, way to ruin an awesome movie



I always feel that subtittles made you skip the little but important things in a movie or show for that matter. But yeah the movie is incomplete with out the sound track.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2015)

Saw this movies recently:-
Bad day at Black Rock (1955):9/10
Mackenna's Gold (1969): 7/10
The Bucket List: 7/10
Heat: 8/10


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2015)

Tenida said:


> Saw this movies recently:-
> Bad day at Black Rock (1955):9/10
> Mackenna's Gold (1969): 7/10
> The Bucket List: 7/10
> Heat: 8/10


Are you doing some thesis on western movies?

At least write one line for those.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 15, 2015)

*The perks of being a wallflower* - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> And....Primer is not a movie its a Physics white paper on time travel and its effects. Its as dry as a physics white paper should be.



I completely agree on Primer part as a movie it was boring as hell. Interstellar was still pretty good. Though yes pre destination was better


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2015)

sam9s said:


> I completely agree on Primer part as a movie it was boring as hell. Interstellar was still pretty good. Though yes pre destination was better



I think after a looong time we finally agreed on something


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Batman: Under the red hood was my first superhero animated movie and it seriously was damm awesome. I was so very surprised that even the flaky animated movies can be so gripping and character driven ......


Watch *Batman Vs Robin. *


----------



## quan chi (Apr 16, 2015)

*Sinister* nice horror movie with good direction.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Sinister* nice horror movie with good direction.


Yeah, Sinister is good. Sinister 2 is coming this year. Watch out

*The Graves 3/10*

One movie I did not look up in IMDB and turns out this way. Found it has 3.7 rating in IMDB.
Fcuk!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Yeah, Sinister is good. Sinister 2 is coming this year. Watch out
> 
> *The Graves 3/10*
> 
> ...



I was not even able to watch first 15 mins of the movie.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 16, 2015)

Source Code (2011) : 8/10

Great movie... everything in this movie is great.. from beginning to end... end was really good don't miss that.. I would love to see what happens next with that soldier, source code 2 (TBA)

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I was not even able to watch first 15 mins of the movie.



you mean to say boring?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> you mean to say boring?


I think he meant to say badly made movie. Stupid movie, taking the audience for granted and the characters are wannabe 3rd grade extras.

*The Disappearance of Alice Creed 9/10*

After the misadventure with "Graves" settled on this movie and man, this blew me away.

This movie proves the point that story is the hero for any movie. Add brilliant acting to that and you get a gem like this.
Obviously must watch and this is the kind of movie for which "Must watch..." thread was once created.

GO for it. You won't regret (don't get misguided by the poster and have patience)


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I think after a looong time we finally agreed on something



yesss finally ......  But I do admire your interest in Movies that is un questionable ....


----------



## $hadow (Apr 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Source Code (2011) : 8/10
> 
> Great movie... everything in this movie is great.. from beginning to end... end was really good don't miss that.. I would love to see what happens next with that soldier, source code 2 (TBA)
> 
> ...



I find it hard to understand the concept.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I think he meant to say badly made movie. Stupid movie, taking the audience for granted and the characters are wannabe 3rd grade extras.
> 
> *The Disappearance of Alice Creed 9/10*
> 
> ...




Rhitwick check your message


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Source Code (2011) : 8/10
> 
> Great movie... everything in this movie is great.. from beginning to end... end was really good don't miss that.. I would love to see what happens next with that soldier, source code 2 (TBA)



Source Code Two!  
Really liked the movie.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I find it hard to understand the concept.



little hard for me too..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2015)

*Jennifer 8 6/10*

This is a 7 rater but really really slow.
And they could have spent 1-2 minutes more on climax.

Anyway, if you ignore the 'pace' part you get a decent thriller.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 17, 2015)

*Mortdecai (2015) -9/10*

- - - Updated - - -

*The Admiral: Roaring Currents (2014) -10/10*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

Superman V Batman teaser officially announced..
Batman v Superman: Dawn Of Justice Official Sneak Peek (2016)

and trailer leaked online... after that they released sneak peak official... 
Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2016)


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Impressive trailer of Batman vs Superman : dawn of Justice !!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2015)

I remember as a kid loving these super hero movies/cartoons like Batman, Spider Man, Super Man.
Was thinking if they would ever fit all in one movie. Atleast 2 of them if not all.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## icebags (Apr 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Mortdecai (2015) -9/10*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *The Admiral: Roaring Currents (2014) -10/10*



why ? u did not get good movies to watch these days ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

just watched
Predestination 2014 : 8/10

Great movie.. 1st part was boring. But when they reveal everything slowly movie looks great... Must watch.. Time Travelers


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

watched home.  7/10
Home (2015) - IMDb

Umm  This movie is fun and live its expectations. I look for an animation movie is the motion capture, and cartoon characters having a realistic touch, but its obvious in dreamworks or disney movies nowadays. So talking about story , humour and acting ; this is a good movie and people who watch animation shouldn't miss it. Everyone can enjoy this btw.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2015)

*Rahasya (2015) *
The climax is little weak but still overall a good movie.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 20, 2015)

Camp X-Ray (2014) 7/10
Interesting movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2015)

Alok said:


> watched home.  7/10
> Home (2015) - IMDb



If you can put your views about the movie it will be good.
Atleast a statement.
I liked the movie.

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> *Rahasya (2015) *
> The climax is little weak but still overall a good movie.



I know this maybe a suspense thriller or something so can't ask much about it.
But just wanted to check is it worth a watch. Was planning to watch this weekend.
Just few more lines on the movie please?


----------



## Alok (Apr 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> If you can put your views about the movie it will be good.
> Atleast a statement.
> I liked the movie.



This movie is fun and live its expectations. I look for an animation movie is the motion capture, and cartoon characters having a realistic touch, but its obvious in dreamworks or disney movies nowadays. So talking about story , humour and acting ; this is a good movie and people who watch animation shouldn't miss it. Everyone can enjoy this btw.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> If you can put your views about the movie it will be good.
> Atleast a statement.
> I liked the movie.
> 
> ...



Watched 
Rahasya (2015): 7/10

No songs (good thing), you will stick to movie, everything is good... end was little bad..
CID serial like movie, but still a good watch.. your precious time will not be wasted...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I know this maybe a suspense thriller or something so can't ask much about it.
> But just wanted to check is it worth a watch. Was planning to watch this weekend.
> Just few more lines on the movie please?


Its a simple whodunit type of movie.  The plot is interesting and is definitely worth  a watch .


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 20, 2015)

* Justice League : Flashpoint paradox - 8/10 * 
Very Very similar to the current TV series flash... Great concept and perfect voice actors.. 

* Batman : the dark Knight returns  : part 1 - 9/10 * 

Probably the best batman animated movie. ( previously I thought batman : under the red hood was the best movie,  but the dark Knight returns is much more similar to comics..).. The movie ended on a exciting note.. Can't wait to watch part 2.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 21, 2015)

The Wedding Ringer (2015) - 8/10.
Funny movie.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2015)

*Avengers 2 - 8/10*

Loved it.



Spoiler



Mind control witch, The vision and 1 more join the avengers now, THE THANUS IS THE NEXT VILLAN


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Black Sea is a submarine thriller. A solid performances and an interesting play on what these characters actually desire most. Its worth to entertaining your time.
> 
> *The Water Diviner (2014) *




Sea Food Festival chal raha hai kya bhai?


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 24, 2015)

Age of ultron 8/10. Loved it.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 24, 2015)

Avengers Age of Ultron : 9/10. Good Movie



Spoiler



Vision can handle Thor's hammer better than Thor


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 24, 2015)

For those who have watched Avengers 2. Is it better in 3D or 2D?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> For those who have watched Avengers 2. Is it better in 3D or 2D?


Haven't watched it but it was shot in 2D, converted to 3D in post production.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 24, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> For those who have watched Avengers 2. Is it better in 3D or 2D?


I watched in 3D but I prefer 2D


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I watched in 3D but I prefer 2D


I take Christopher Nolan's word. FF7 proved it


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 24, 2015)

amjath said:


> I take Christopher Nolan's word. FF7 proved it



Which is ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Which is ?





> 3D has always been an interesting technical format, a way of showing something to the audience. But you have to look at the story you’re telling: is it right?”



Christopher Nolan Explains Choice of No 3D in Batman 3


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2015)

just back from Avengers: Age of Ultron. 

will it make money? yep, loads
is it satisfying? nope. gotta watch it again. 

Movie felt rushed. 



Spoiler



I felt ultron was not portrayed as I expected, like giving Avengers run for their money. felt it was too easy. hell, even Scarlet Witch screwed with Avengers better than Ultron.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 25, 2015)

*1408* - 6/10


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2015)

Avengers 2 : 7/10

It was good but not as good as 1st part mostly because of lake of a villain/portrayal similar to Loki in 1st part.Ultron's origin story was modified to suit the movie but it also made his character weak.I am hoping that Thanos doesn't get similar treatment because he is the only one i am looking forward to for this movie series.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 25, 2015)

RCuber said:


> just back from Avengers: Age of Ultron.
> 
> will it make money? yep, loads
> is it satisfying? nope. gotta watch it again.
> ...





Spoiler



Rushed and less Hulk Footage



Avengers Age of Ultron --7.5/10

Kolkata Mani Square Cinemax 3D failed me! That piece of steaming shite is a horrendous abomination of a 3d theater! Arggh My eyes hurt


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2015)

*Ugly 10/10*

I'm speechless. I've no words to explain its awesomeness.
Movie making at its best.

Either you've seen it or you've not. Period


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 26, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Ugly 10/10*
> 
> I'm speechless. I've no words to explain its awesomeness.
> Movie making at its best.
> ...



agreed


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2015)

Avengers- Age of ultron 8/10


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

Avengers- Age of ultron 8.5/10. Not the best sequel but certainly worth the money.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2015)

*Avengers : Age of ultron 3D*
Due to some problem I missed the 2D version & unfortunately I had to settle for the 3D version. Which obviously was somewhat irritating. 
Anyways apart from that I have no complaints against the movie & Its good & almost worth the ticket price (2D of course).


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2015)

*Zindegi na milegi dobara*
If you don't think too much then its a good movie. Otherwise its not. There are so many stupidity.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 26, 2015)

Guys any good suggestions on good 3 D movies for kids either animated or the regular stuff.
Have 3D TV for long time but hardly watched any 3 D Stuff.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 27, 2015)

*Avengers: Age of Ultron*

All I can say is that it didn't disappoint. Actually I went in with very low expectations as I'm not a fan of the first one unlike most people. But I'm happy to say that Whedon did a commendable job this time around. The sequel is more mature as compared to it's predecessor and the threat (Ultron) felt more real than the Chitauri army in The Avengers. There were subtle one-liners here and there as expected but they didn't seem forced like they did in The Avengers.

The only thing that I'd like to point out is that the finale of the sequel felt very similar to that of it's predecessor although the former is much better executed. I'm tired of watching the Avengers fight off waves and waves of unworthy (pun intended) enemies again and again. Has the studio run out of ideas? Is there not a single adversary who can match the Avengers in strength and doesn't need an army for that? Thanos maybe? 

Special mention goes to the newcomers - the stunningly hot and sexy and of course, super talented Elizabeth Olsen (Scarlet Witch) who kept my eyes and mind off Scarlett Johansson and the witty and cool Aaron Taylor Johnson (Quicksilver). Both gave memorable performances and were actually more interesting than the main antagonist.

Ultimately, it's worth your hard-earned money. Watch it in 2D if you can and save a few bucks as the 3D was kinda lame.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

*Avengers Age Of Ultron

*8.5/10


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Avengers : Age Of Ultron

8/10
*

Watched this movie in 2D. Almost matched my expectations, the movie was pretty good for the most part.. 
The plot was good and the cgi was top notch!!  The second part was less flashy than part one. 


Spoiler



.
I found the vision was looking a bit weird .maybe if they had given him eyes like iron-man (just like comics), he might have looked better..


 .


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2015)

*Interstellar* - 8/10


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

*Avengers: Age of Ultron.*
I was disappointed with this one. 
I wouldn't give anything more than 6/10 for this.
First half was pretty boring.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys need some suggestions on some good 3D movies. Need to watch them on my 3D TV.
One with good 3 D Effects.
Preferably animated or the kid stuff.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> *Avengers: Age of Ultron.*
> I was disappointed with this one.
> I wouldn't give anything more than 6/10 for this.
> First half was pretty boring.
> ...



FTFY 

One Piece Film: Strong World
Studio Ghibli Movies


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> FTFY
> 
> One Piece Film: Strong World
> Studio Ghibli Movies



What was that bro?


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2015)

OMG I came to Avengers 2 at a wrong time. Full of school kids


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What was that bro?


FTFY= Fixed That For You.

Watch them


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> OMG I came to Avengers 2 at a wrong time. Full of school kids


     enjoy the movie


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 28, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> enjoy the movie




watched Avengers  age of ultron INOX 3D , its was ok and its effects


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> OMG I came to Avengers 2 at a wrong time. Full of school kids



Money well spent


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One Piece Film: Strong World
> Studio Ghibli Movies





SaiyanGoku said:


> Watch them



I doubt my daughter is going to like this. Looks like some Japanese/Chinese movie.
She loved Frozen 3D.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I doubt my daughter is going to like this. Looks like some Japanese/Chinese movie.
> She loved Frozen 3D.


Show her the english dubs of Studio Ghibli movies (I always prefer original Japanese audio with English subtitles). 

How old is she?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Show her the english dubs of Studio Ghibli movies (I always prefer original Japanese audio with English subtitles).
> 
> How old is she?



3 Years old. She gets very excited if she sees something coming and looks like virtually gonna hit you.
She enjoyed parts of Avengers but not completely.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2015)

*Age of ultron* ......... certainly not better than 1st. The climax fight was both more co ordinated and long in Avengers 1. 2 had its moments but not better than one ..............If I gave 7/10 for the first one I would give 6.8 to this .....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Show her the english dubs of Studio Ghibli movies (I always prefer original Japanese audio with English subtitles).
> 
> How old is she?



Is this 3 D?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Is this 3 D?


No. Initially I though she was a school going kid.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No. Initially I though she was a school going kid.



She is going to school for the past one year.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> She is going to school for the past one year.


Let me rephrase it. I thought she was atleast a middle school kid.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 30, 2015)

Avengers age of ultron: liked the actions. Overall worth the money.



Spoiler



Nat and Banner. Now that's something. Also the whole audience cheered when the vision picked up the hammer. I wish they bring in Skye from the TV series along with Phil Coulson. I miss that guy



Watch the latest episode of Agents of Shield before this movie


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2015)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service*
The Avengers  (It is not that bad & is very poorly underrated) + some games.
Overall its a good movie.


----------



## Reloaded (May 1, 2015)

Home Sweet Hell (2015) - 7/10

very Funny movie


----------



## baiju (May 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions on good 3 D movies for kids either animated or the regular stuff.
> Have 3D TV for long time but hardly watched any 3 D Stuff.



Most of the recent 3D movies doesn't have much pop out effects, instead they are focusing on depth. A few movies that I remember to have good pop out effects:

1. Flying Monsters 3D With David Attenborough (2011)
2. Epic (2013)
3. Frozen (2013)
4. Amazing Ocean 3D (2013)
5. Wreck It Ralph (2012)
6. The Lorax (2012)
7. Under the Sea 3D (2009)
8. Despicable Me 1 & 2
9. The Croods (2013)
10. Journey series Journey To The Centre of the Earth (2008)


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

The croods is certainly one of the finest.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2015)

baiju said:


> Most of the recent 3D movies doesn't have much pop out effects, instead they are focusing on depth. A few movies that I remember to have good pop out effects:
> 
> 1. Flying Monsters 3D With David Attenborough (2011)
> 2. Epic (2013)
> ...


Thanks Chetta


----------



## Reloaded (May 2, 2015)

N.H 10 (2015) - 8.5/10

Intense movie.


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Amazing movie..It will sit you edge on seat, every minute by minute most terrifying and suspenseful movies.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shreeux said:


> Director Emilio Maille's relentlessly brutal action thriller Rosario Tijeras unfurls in Medellin, Colombia, circa 1989 - a point when that metropolis stood as one of the most relentlessly dangerous.,
> 
> Its average for me.,
> 
> ...





shreeux said:


> "Admiral" is a 2008 Russian biopic revolving around the later life (1916-1920) of Admiral Alexander Kolchak, who was the leader of the anti-Bolshevik White Army and Supreme Ruler of Russia during the Russian Civil War.
> 
> 
> *Admiral (2008) 6/10*
> 124 min | Biography, Drama, History | 9 October 2008 (Russia)





shreeux said:


> Take Shelter, which, it should be said, boasts haunting but seamless visual effects, is a movie for this moment in time, this moment in our lives.
> 
> 
> *Take Shelter (2011) 6.3/10*
> R | 120 min | Drama, Thriller | 10 November 2011



Bro sorry if I'm being rude but whenever I read your one liner or two liners it sounds like some one liner reviews that I read from  Movie reviews by the so called Critics.
Just try to add some flavour as if you were a common man rather than a paid movie reviewer.


----------



## sling-shot (May 3, 2015)

Leave it man. What do you want him to do - write an emotional appeal to save the viewer from terrorists?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 3, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Amazing movie..It will sit you edge on seat, every minute by minute most terrifying and suspenseful movies.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. When you mentioned frozen, I thought about the Disney movie frozen... 
Was totally perplexed by your review then lol


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 3, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Amazing movie..It will sit you edge on seat, every minute by minute most terrifying and suspenseful movies.,
> 
> *Frozen (2010) 8/10*



I enjoyed this movie; 

Similar movies you might like if you haven't already seen.

Touching the Void
Alive


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I enjoyed this movie;
> 
> Similar movies you might like if you haven't already seen.
> 
> ...



I recall some scenes were pretty stupid.

This was pretty good
The Grey (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2015)

The Grey was pretty good, the ending was open to interpretation..


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 3, 2015)

Kelly's Heroes(1970) -10/10

The Longest Day(1962) -10/10

World War 2 Legendary Movies


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2015)

shreeux said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Its light comedy, a bit slow movies..[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have mentioned only one movie but you say slow movies.
Do add the other movie which you were referring to.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2015)

To Sir, with Love (1967) -8/10

To Sir, with Love is a 1967 British drama film starring Sidney Poitier  that deals with social and racial issues in an inner-city school.


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> To Sir, with Love (1967) -8/10
> 
> To Sir, with Love is a 1967 British drama film starring Sidney Poitier  that deals with social and racial issues in an inner-city school.



Read the book, read the book. Its considered one of the must read book and goes much deep that the movie. 



> To Sir, With Love is a 1959 autobiographical novel by E. R. Braithwaite set in the East End of London. The novel is based on true events concerned with Braithwaite taking up a teaching post in a school there.



WIKI


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

*NH 10 : 7/10*
Atlast, i saw this movie  yesterday.. a lot of people were praising this movie & i can see why.. Plot is terrifying, yet simple : couple get entangled with unwanted persons who were involved in honour killing. Their survival is the plot. The first 60 mins was gripping, but it slightly slowed after that..Nevertheless, Wonderful movie. Thankfully, not a lot of songs in this movie  

I wonder if situations are really this bad in the haryana villages or was this bada chada k dikhana ???

*Superman vs the Elite : 5.5/10*
very predictable story... The group elite is inspired by superman & wants to save the world, but their moral thinking is different than superman, which causes differences between them.

*Superman Unbound : 5.8/10*
This one was marginally better than the above movie due to the superior voice acting( personal choice..my friends didn't like them though .. Plot-wise, Superman-brainiac made it average..one time watch perhaps.. Animation was extremely good though. 

Next on the List  :

Justice league : Wars
Son of Batman
Justice league : throne of atlantis
Batman : assualt on arkham


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Justice league : Wars
> Son of Batman
> Justice league : throne of atlantis
> Batman : assualt on arkham


Add "Batman Vs Robin" too.


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> Add "Batman Vs Robin" too.



Oh yeah..that as well..that was the latest one right ??





shreeux said:


> Hi ashs1,
> 
> Its combination of *Eden Lake (2008)* and *Wolf Creek (2005)*
> 
> Pls watch this movies..if not...,



Added on my list bro.. will watch them. 

*
Justice League : War - 8/10*

A new storyline showing the initial formation of JLA. Plot is simple with no unpredictable twists..
The best thing about this movie : 

1. The Humour - This was the first JLA movie where i had a few chuckles. Green Lantern( Justin kirk) was incredibly good...almost  as good as fillion( maybe even better )..
2. Animation : Probably the best animated movie of JLA i've seen so far..Much better than Superman unbound...


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2015)

*Avengers : Age of Ultron 7/10* 

It was better co-ordinated that last movie. More action less drama but climax action is not satisfactory.

I thought Ultron would fight back one more time with more power but meh!

And, what happened to Banner's own gf. They never touched on that side in avengers storyline?

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> More over, some core contents of movie...like Korean Movies...




"Sympathy for Mr. vengeance" is the name you are looking for.


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Oh yeah..that as well..that was the latest one right ??


Ya. It continues from "Son of Batman".


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2015)

*'Hunter' - 7/10* Songs are nice, a good watch


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

Yesterday I saw District 13 it was somewhat better movie when compared to normal action movies. 8/10


----------



## sam9s (May 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Avengers : Age of Ultron 7/10*
> 
> It was better co-ordinated that last movie. More action less drama but climax action is not satisfactory.
> 
> ...



.....And we agree again ...  ..... Even I wrote the same co ordinated thing in my short review ....... even I felt exactly the same .....


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2015)

Age of Ultron
really liked it, including the ending. Is my favorite avengers movie. 
Watch in 3D. This was the first time where the parallax effect was more than what the human eyes could see, but it was not distracting (In Hobbit it was). Only thing is there was a little bit of mental pressure as your eyes adjusted to going wider apart and coming closer together if there was a sudden cut from wide angle to close up. 


Spoiler



The diorama at the end was awesome. Hope they sell it, or at least someone should make a 3d printed version. Donno who the new avengers were. Whole theater spasmed when Vision casually picked up the Hammer. Was hoping that they would put quicksilver together again  The twins never confronted Stark, so that was another thing I was hoping for. The action sequence at the start was epic. To me Hawkeye was the hero of this film, he held it together, and really liked that he was given the footage.





rhitwick said:


> They never touched on that side in avengers storyline?



They kind of did 


Spoiler



Veronica was for Betty





abhidev said:


> *'Hunter' - 7/10* Songs are nice, a good watch



yup, it's a Marathi movie made in Hindi. Or at least, the whole cast and crew were from Marathi movies. 
thing is, they could have tweaked it jusst a little bit and made it kid friendly as well.


----------



## ashs1 (May 6, 2015)

Watched son of batman yesterday.. Was ok for most part.. Mostly predictable..imo,  They showed deathstroke very weak. 

&btw, talia looked     
* Son of batman : 5.8/10*


----------



## Reloaded (May 6, 2015)

The Cobbler (2014) - 7/10.

Amazing story.


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> The Cobbler (2014) - 7/10.
> Amazing story.


It's the only Sandler movie i've ever seen with sentiment.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 6, 2015)

*Running Scared *- 5.8/10

I thought the movie had a great premise and would had been much better if it was kept a little realistic and not too much happening.   Paul Walker is quite good in this.


----------



## abhidev (May 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yup, it's a Marathi movie made in Hindi. Or at least, the whole cast and crew were from Marathi movies.
> thing is, they could have tweaked it jusst a little bit and made it kid friendly as well.



what's the name of the Marathi movie? Agreed, it could have been a bit kid friendly but the character itself demanded that


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

hunterrr is not Marathi movie...
it's hindi movie made by Marathi people... 
Most cast and crew were Marathi... made in Maharashtra..


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2015)

abhidev said:


> what's the name of the Marathi movie? Agreed, it could have been a bit kid friendly but the character itself demanded that







amit.tiger12 said:


> hunterrr is not Marathi movie...
> it's hindi movie made by Marathi people...
> Most cast and crew were Marathi... made in Maharashtra..



^yup. Sure it is a sex comedy, but it is never sleazy or cheap, so I think it is still kid friendly, and that it got an A rating only for theme. 

Saw Avengers Age of Ultron Again

Think it was pretty clear by the end what sides everyone would be on in Civil War. Whatever happens in Civil War, Ultron showed enough times that Iron Man and Cpt America had a little bit of a bromance going. 



Spoiler



So Hulk and Thor are AWOL

Tony Stark, Hawkeye, on one side. Think Black Panther and Crossbones will be on this side just to even things out. 

Falcon, Cpt America, Winter Soldier, Black Widow, Scarlet Witch and War Machine on one side

going by what little we have seen of Vision, I think he will not be choosing a side


----------



## amjath (May 7, 2015)

^ spoiler problem


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2015)

Anything good playing now apart from Age of Ultron?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 8, 2015)

*Run All Night (2015) -9/10*

Liam Neeson action packed shooter...


----------



## quan chi (May 10, 2015)

*I *(2015)

Almost no story & some stupidity. Other than that its just a timepass movie.


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2015)

*London, Paris, New York 6/10*

Ali Zafar looked pretentious with his weird way of dialog delivery in the whole movie apart from the last outburst scene. He just killed that scene with right amount of emotion, anger, frustration, sadness....in all brilliant. Well that is the only part I felt he could have future in acting at all.

Aditi Rao Hydari can't act to save her life.

The story is not realistic, well no bollywood love story ever felt realistic. What am I even complaining. But still, 3 days and you break your marriage?!!
Well good for you but being an ardent fan of bollywood version of rom-coms and SRK branded love stories, even that was hard to swallow for me.

Only plus point I would say is the dialogues, very casual and light and keeps things in ground reality.


*Ghost Town 7.3/10*

This is the original of the awful hindi remake "*Hum Tum aur Ghost*" which I happened to see earlier (Yeah, I do such misadventures in my life that I'm not proud about).
I've always came upon on this title in my "Horror" folder and skipped it remembering how bad the hindi movie was and also the fact that I already knew about this movie. Today, I was bored and thought of giving this a try.
And, I was surprised how good and refreshing it was. A bit sincerity and staying honest with your story just brings out different outcome . I don't know what happens to Indian movie thieves who shamelessly copy foreign movies and insult them by trying to do better. They think by making them shiny, smart, classy they are making a better movie, but no, you're not. 
This is a good romantic movie, borrows few ideas from *"Sixth Sense"* but with different execution. Certainly does not deserve to be in my "horror" folder!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Anything good playing now apart from Age of Ultron?



_now showing_
Hot Pursuit (2015)
Piku (2015)
Timepass 2 (2015) (marathi)
_
upcoming movies this week & month_
Mad Max: Fury Road (2015)
Tomorrowland (2015)
San Andreas (2015)
Welcome to Karachi (2015)
Tanu Weds Manu Returns (2015)
Aga Bai Arechyaa 2 (2015) (marathi)
Siddhant (2015) (marathi)
A Paying Ghost (2015) (marathi)


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Ghost Town 7.3/10*
> 
> This is the original of the awful hindi remake "*Hum Tum aur Ghost*" which I happened to see earlier


There's no doubt why Jeffrey Archer called Bollywood directors as a bunch of thieves.


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2015)

*Gabbar Is Back - 7/10*

A worthy movie to watch


----------



## sam9s (May 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Run All Night (2015) -9/10*
> 
> Liam Neeson action packed shooter...



its not even released yet?


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2015)

Piku - 8/10

A wonderful film after a long time. There is so much to meaningful in the movie. And the acting is top notch. 

A must watch.


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Piku - 8/10
> 
> A wonderful film after a long time. There is so much to meaningful in the movie. And the acting is top notch.
> 
> A must watch.



A brief synopsis about the movie would be of help!

- - - Updated - - -

Guys any good suggestions for whodunnit theme movies?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2015)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]

Do you keep a list of the movies you watched ? If so, please share.


----------



## ashs1 (May 11, 2015)

* The fugitive -  7/10*

Worth a watch for Tommy Lee Jones's wonderful acting.. 
Plot is simple.. Harrison Ford gets convicted for a crime he didn't commit.. What happens next is the story. 

* Batman : assault on Arkham  -  9/10 *
What a great flick!!!  Its a sequel of the famous game batman : Arkham city.  Animations and graphics are very similar to the game. Those who have played the game will immediately recognize the similarities.

Must must must watch.!!


----------



## singleindian (May 11, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *I *(2015)
> 
> Almost no story & some stupidity. Other than that its just a timepass movie.


Tamil movie?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> * Batman : assault on Arkham  -  9/10 *
> What a great flick!!!  Its a sequel of the famous game batman : Arkham city.  Animations and graphics are very similar to the game. Those who have played the game will immediately recognize the similarities.
> 
> Must must must watch.!!



Thanks. Gonna watch it next.


----------



## quan chi (May 11, 2015)

singleindian said:


> Tamil movie?



Its released in Hindi too.
*It follows*
Good horror movie with something new.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2015)

sam9s said:


> its not even released yet?



released on torrent...


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> A brief synopsis about the movie would be of help!



im bad at synopsis. so im just going to copy pasta imdb here: 
A quirky comedy about the relationship between ageing father and his young daughter, living in a cosmopolitan city, dealing with each other's conflicting ideologies while being fully aware that they are each other's only emotional support.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2015)

*Project Almanac (2014) -6/10.*

A group of teens discover secret plans of a time machine, and construct one. However, things start to get out of control.


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any good suggestions for whodunnit theme movies?


Guys anyone?


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?


Whats a whodunnit


----------



## ashs1 (May 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> Whats a whodunnit


Movie Genre where the identity of killer is revealed at the end.. Like "scream" or "I know what you did last summer."


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

Ex Machina  9.5/10.


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Movie Genre where the identity of killer is revealed at the end.. Like "scream" or "I know what you did last summer."



Wow thats a cool name for a genre


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Movie Genre where the identity of killer is revealed at the end.. Like "scream" or "I know what you did last summer."


"Scooby Doo Where are you?" cartoon series.


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> "Scooby Doo Where are you?" cartoon series.



That's still one of my favorite TV Cartoon series.
Even during my college days I used to watch it regularly on Cartoon Network.

- - - Updated - - -

There are hardly any movie these days which really makes me say WoW
Both Indian and English.


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> That's still one of my favorite TV Cartoon series.
> Even during my college days I used to watch it regularly on Cartoon Network.


I'm working and i still watch Cartoons


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2015)

^ this guy's last 2 posts makes me think he is a bot. Just kidding


----------



## Allu Azad (May 14, 2015)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] How do you watch all these movies man? Are you always at home?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

*Chappie (2015) -10/10*

In the near future, crime is patrolled by a mechanized police force.  When one police droid, Chappie, is stolen and given new programming, he  becomes the first robot with the ability to think and feel for himself.

*Ex Machina (2015) -8/10*

A young programmer is selected to participate in a breakthrough  experiment in artificial intelligence by evaluating the human qualities  of a breathtaking female A.I.


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ this guy's last 2 posts makes me think he is a bot. Just kidding



well, hes better these days than before. earlier he just used to post film names. 

the 1 or 2 liners are useful than nothing, i must admit i added some films to my imdb watchlist from his posts.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Yes mostly.................


Very frank answer.


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2015)

Oh, I envy him. I barely get time to watch 1 40 minute show now-a-days. Too much work pressure.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2015)

*MAD MAX 3D* - 8/10

Great action and visuals(even the girls  ) , the annonying guitarist in the battle, and as always useless crappy 3D


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Oh, I envy him. I barely get time to watch 1 40 minute show now-a-days. Too much work pressure.


try to watch 20 minute shows.


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Oh, I envy him. I barely get time to watch 1 40 minute show now-a-days. Too much work pressure.



I remember watching a movie on my TV in parts I think watching the complete movie took more than a week.
It doesn't imply movie was bad or boring.


----------



## sling-shot (May 15, 2015)

How is Bombay Velvet?


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2015)

@ shreeux , bro are you paid for watching movies?
How come you end up watching so many movies?


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

Whatever's wrong with Avengers: Age of Ultron.. : Age of Ultron Is Proof Marvel Is Killing the Popcorn Movie | WIRED

Damn the article long, but it mostly nailed it. Article tells about how the first Avengers is far better than Ultron, and what went wrong in new Avenger. It talks about how Hulk smash alludes for movie fans (why movie fans all over the world cheered when Hulk smashed Loki) and later also talks about the dark side of it.

Fantastic read for any one interested in Marvel movies (as fans or otherwise).


----------



## Anorion (May 15, 2015)

It's the best so far, and Marvel is getting much better at it

The movie cannot be answerable to the marketing and production of other products of the studio.  
Really think, that the way footage was juggled between all the characters was brilliant. Everyone worked together more than previous movies. 


some more hate here : TheÂ*Haterâ€™sÂ*Guide ToÂ*Avengers: Age of Ultron

GOTG and Age of Ultron lots of fun to rewatch


----------



## ajayritik (May 15, 2015)

shreeux said:


> All are downloaded movies...



ohh! Is it?
I either buy a DVD or rent them. All of them


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Whatever's wrong with Avengers: Age of Ultron.. : Age of Ultron Is Proof Marvel Is Killing the Popcorn Movie | WIRED
> 
> Damn the article long, but it mostly nailed it. Article tells about how the first Avengers is far better than Ultron, and what went wrong in new Avenger. It talks about how Hulk smash alludes for movie fans (why movie fans all over the world cheered when Hulk smashed Loki) and later also talks about the dark side of it.
> 
> Fantastic read for any one interested in Marvel movies (as fans or otherwise).



TOOOO big article. Lost interest in the middle.


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> It's the best so far, and Marvel is getting much better at it
> 
> The movie cannot be answerable to the marketing and production of other products of the studio.
> 
> GOTG and Age of Ultron lots of fun to rewatch



But Ultron have thrown out the depth of characters in water. its all flashy and bang bang and noise. No actual depth. I don't think I could agree on you.



SaiyanGoku said:


> TOOOO big article. Lost interest in the middle.



Just read the hulk parts. Quoting here:



> Character arcs aren’t negotiable. They’re not highbrow or pretentious or complicated. Character arcs are essential to the success of any story in any genre. To understand why all this matters, look at the Hulk’s arc in the first Avengers, which many people consider to be the most successful part of that movie. I would argue that it’s actually the most successful element of any Marvel movie to date. In the first Avengers, the Hulk (1) hates being the Hulk, (2) encounters a situation that can only be resolved by becoming the Hulk, and (3) embraces being the Hulk. Simple, right? Stupid simple. Yet it landed like a ton of bricks in the theater, because that’s what stories are. Stories use cause and effect to dramatize a process whereby a person is forced to change.
> 
> Hulk’s arc, simple as it might be, was a cause-and-effect process that dramatized a universal human problem:You might not always like yourself, so you can identify with someone who doesn’t like himself, and therefore, you will experience catharsis when a story gives the both of you permission to love yourselves. When he goes on that final rampage and slams Loki into the floor, that’s not just a cartoon causing some corporate-mandated violence: That’s you, loving your body despite being the “wrong” size, or making feminist points in a conversation without worrying that someone will call you a buzzkill, or being proud of your art despite the fact that it’s been rejected, or deciding that you can leave your abusive relationship because you are worthy of respect. Hulk smash inner self-loathing, and thereby becomes the most powerful force in the universe.
> 
> So finally, our hero, a suicidal man who has spent the whole movie telling himself he’s worthless and intrinsically inferior to other people, encounters Loki, an arrogant, sneering, hyper-critical, hyper-verbal character—a character who mysteriously chooses that very moment to begin a monologue about how worthless the Avengers are, and how inferior they are to him—and suddenly, Loki hits the floor. Hard. And every time Loki hits that floor, all over the world, the theater erupts with screams of joy. There is a release that goes beyond the rational or the personal, here: The noise of hundreds of strangers united for just one second in the realization that deep down, despite all the pain, despite all the **** they put themselves through, despite the endless cruelty that inner critical voice subjects them to, they don’t have to let it keep talking. Deep down, they are not ugly or stupid or unlovable or bad or worthless. Deep down, they are strong. They are heroes.



Author of the article had me in my wits.. when suddenly he then writes:



> There’s an alternate interpretation for that Hulk-slams-Loki scene in the first Avengers. I try, very hard, to believe it’s not the correct one. Because it’s an evil message, which cynics will tell you is at the heart of every comic book movie. It is: Punching is better than talking.



Damn, never really thought about it! Next paras have more explanations. But that was Avengers 1. Ultron sadly lost its shine.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2015)

Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch were chosen for their anti-punchiness. 

he is complaining about how big and successful the MCU is, how nicely the movies tie up things together, and indirectly about what avengers toys are sold 
these movies are in good hands


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

*Area 51 (2015) - 8/10*

Three young conspiracy theorists attempt to uncover the mysteries of Area  51, the government's secret location rumored to have hosted encounters  with alien beings. What they find at this hidden facility exposes  unimaginable secrets.


----------



## a_medico (May 16, 2015)

shreeux said:


> A medical thriller epidemic film with Featuring all famous star and really a solid performances...
> 
> *Contagion (2011)  7/10*
> PG-13 | 106 min | Drama, Sci-Fi, Thriller | 9 September 2011 (USA)



Try *Perfect Sense* too.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> @ shreeux , bro are you paid for watching movies?
> How come you end up watching so many movies?



Most of the members posting here either watch it on TV or download via torrents or other sites.



shreeux said:


> Yes...Only download....few movies in theatre...Rs.599/month...after watching update and delete or circulate with friends.,
> 
> Buying DVD....Waste of money...also its crap after watching..also accumulate space in your house.,


He either buys or rent so I guess renting is more
but Golden movies on a DVD is worth keeping in our Library


----------



## R2K (May 17, 2015)

Annabelle (2014) - IMDb

8/10
Some really spooky moments at really unexpected times through out the movie. Also the horror scenes are little bit fast paced which is kinda different I guess


----------



## a_medico (May 17, 2015)

*EX Machina* - Slowly paced but better than _I, Robot_ for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2015)

American Sniper (2014)

I didnt like this, it has a predictable plotline and typical american propaganda.. Making a movie on a true story does not equate to it being automatically good..
The Hurt Locker, was a masterpiece in comparision to this..


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2015)

Hulk Approved Article:
Film Crit Hulk Smash: NEVER HATE A MOVIE | Birth.Movies.Death.

The article talks about why one shouldn't 'hate' a movie. Sure you may not like a movie, but not liking is a personal taste and hating is a strong emotion.
He's right in so many ways!


----------



## jackal_79 (May 17, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Its simple fantasy and romantic film..with beautiful landscapes some good action.,
> 
> 
> *Shinobi: Heart Under Blade (2005) 6.5/10*
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how many movies do you watch in a day ?


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2015)

Government may not have a 5 year plan, but Marvel sure does!

*i.imgur.com/BSCc2Fr.jpg

Alright!


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 17, 2015)

Shreeux is on a roll lol


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Government may not have a 5 year plan, but Marvel sure does!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/BSCc2Fr.jpg
> 
> Alright!



*The updated...*

2015:
July 17: Ant-Man
August 7: Fantastic Four (Fox)


2016:
February 12: Deadpool (Fox)
March 25: Batman V Superman: Dawn Of Justice
May 6: Captain America: Civil War
May 27: X-Men: Apocalypse (Fox)
August 5: Suicide Squad
October 7: Gambit (Fox)
November 4: Doctor Strange


2017:
March 3: Untitled Wolverine sequel (Fox)
May 5: Guardians of the Galaxy 2 
June 2: Fantastic Four 2 (Fox)
June 23: Wonder Woman
July 28: Marvel Studios co-produced Spider-Man film (Sony)
November 3: Thor: Ragnarok
November 17: Justice League, Part 1
Unscheduled: Bloodshot (Valiant/Sony)


2018:
March 23: The Flash
May 4: Avengers: Infinity War, Part 1
July 6: Black Panther
July 13: Untitled Fox Mystery Marvel film
July 20: Spider-Man Animated Feature (Sony)
July 27: Aquaman
November 2: Captain Marvel


2019:
April 5: Shazam
May 3: Avengers: Infinity War, Part 2
June 14: Justice League, Part 2
July 12: Inhumans


2020:
April 3: Cyborg
June 19: Green Lantern


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Its amazing thriller looks like ghost story with outstanding scripts.,
> 
> 
> *The Hidden Face (2011)* *7.3/10*
> ...



Overall its a good movie. It can be said as a Must watch too.

Murder 3 is the official remake of this film which I have not seen yet. The Hidden Face (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## icebags (May 17, 2015)

*Project Almanac (2014) - IMDb* - 7.5/10

very good quality and interesting movie ! the cast did their best, story is nicely written with some unpredictable turns, all in all, a highly recommended watch. except those shaky camera movement thing, i hate those.



Vyom said:


> Government may not have a 5 year plan, but Marvel sure does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2015)

Mad Max : Fury Road
Perfect, if you are going for some post apocalyptic action insanity
Those who liked Borderlands will love this


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Mad Max : Fury Road
> Perfect, if you are going for some post apocalyptic action insanity
> Those who liked Borderlands will love this



Same here. It's the raw effects, not done to death CGI, that made me watch the movie. Hero's just another guy having another day.

3d wasn't that great though. Should have watched 2d.


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road


Spoiler



Mad Max Fury Road is an out and out action movie. There is no expounding or world building, what little we learn of the world we see for a few seconds before it explodes. It is easy to watch it, go back and be satisfied. Ok, there is no depth, not much of a story. This is definitely not intellectually intense like interstellar. At first, thought the story was very shallow, covered by good storytelling. Like Tarantino. But it was not, there was something hidden in plain sight. 

This movie has a heart, and invisibly, casually, destroys the deep cultural norms hidden in every other story, especially every other pop corn action story. 

In pop science fiction, especially post apocalyptic fiction, there is one kind of figure who is never, ever the hero. Old Women. In this movie, old women kick ass. 
If a Disabled person is in the movie, the entire movie becomes about that person's struggle with that disability. In this movie, it is invisible. No one can think at the end of it that the person without an arm was disabled. 
People are accusing the person who invented kickass female protagonists (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) of not making full use of Black Widow in Avengers... well, those people should watch this movie and be happy
The bad guys, as a race trope. Best example is orcs in LOTR. In this story, a nameless one from the morbid horde takes control of his story. This kind of character arc is unprecedented in cinema (is it? please tell me)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Mad Max : Fury Road
> Perfect, if you are going for some post apocalyptic action insanity
> Those who liked Borderlands will love this



Could you rate it on a scale of 1 to 10 please?


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2015)

this one is easily a 9 at least 
It's not the best movie ever made. It is just flawless.

- - - Updated - - -

98% on Rotten Tomatoes... TDKR didn't get that much *www.rottentomatoes.com/m/mad_max_fury_road/


----------



## sam_738844 (May 18, 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road

-- *Witness me* /*10*


----------



## Reloaded (May 18, 2015)

The Captive (2014) - 8.5/10

Amazing story.


----------



## true_lies (May 18, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road.....easily a 9/10
Never had so much fun watching a movie in a long time
way better than CGI filled Avengers: Age of Ultron

"What a Lovely Day".....i had


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

^ maybe you should make a world record for longest movie watching continuously


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2015)

ah, so it's going to be screened once, then deleted.
that's supposed to be some kind of a statement for 20+ years of work. 
Peak hipster. 

brb, gonna watch Samsara


----------



## Reloaded (May 19, 2015)

Blended (2014) - 4/10

Famaliy type movie. not a type of movie i prefer to watch.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Thanks.
> 
> **www.thelongestfilm.com/
> 
> ...


What the.. How am I gonna download this movie from torrent


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> What the.. How am I gonna download this movie from torrent


Forget downloading. One will forget the beginning till the movie ends.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *Takashi Miike *really well made psycho movie. The movie begins as a love story and if you think that this is not a horror movie, then you are wrong. At the end it happens.
> 
> *Audition (1999) 6/10*
> "Ôdishon" (original title)
> R | 115 min | Drama, Horror, Romance | 3 March 2000 (Japan)



Watch The Cure and Marebito.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Mad Max Fury Road
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, this movie going to be a cult classic. Haven't seen earlier movies in the series. 

The music is so ominous
[YOUTUBE]5RRCQONzVb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2015)

^I remember as a kid heard a lot about this movie. Was really expecting a lot when I was watching it but was a tad disappointed

Anyone here watched *Bombay Velvet(Kashyap's AAG)*


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> ^I remember as a kid heard a lot about this movie. Was really expecting a lot when I was watching it but was a tad disappointed



You might be mistaken, for this is a movie released in year 2015. 

Don't you think that we become more mature about the subject of movies when we grow up and more we watch ? A lot of movies which I liked as a kid are cliche ridden cesspool of a film making now. And the ones which I could not understand or enjoy are the ones in my favorite list now.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2015)

That's probably our viewpoint changes as we mature. When I watch the movies I used to love as a kid now, I can't believe that I used to love these movies once upon a time.

It's probably that we had never seen anything like those movies back in the day. But as we watch more and more movies we raise the bar with every good movie we watch and when we return back to those early movies we compare them to that bar we have raised over the years and then realize that they are not how we had thought about it back in the day.

There are some movies that I am still fond of though. My first movie I remember vividly was Robocop which I watched when I was around 9-10 years old (even though it was rated R). I still enjoy watching it.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 20, 2015)

Saw Snake on Eagle's Shadow last week again after a long time. Brings back old memories!


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

Saw Hot Tub Time Machine 2 last night. Pretty much so so... 


Rate 5/10


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Saw Hot Tub Time Machine 2 last night. Pretty much so so...
> 
> 
> Rate 5/10



Yeah,not such a great movie.


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Mad Max : Fury Road
> Perfect, if you are going for some post apocalyptic action insanity
> Those who liked *Borderlands *will love this



thats what came to my mind when i watched the trailer.


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2015)

^ It's a video game series


----------



## Nue (May 20, 2015)

Saw Ex Machina (2015) a couple days ago. Slightly overrated but a decent flick overall.


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

shreeux said:


> An impressive story of pregnant teenager drug muelling in Colombia.,
> 
> 
> *Maria Full of Grace (2004)  6.5/10*
> R | 101 min | Crime, Drama | 6 August 2004 (USA)



Macha like how in IPL they have the counter running for number of sixes hit can we have a meter to the number of movies you watched so far.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2015)

Sometimes I think shreeux is a bot. Or have set some kind of automation to post a post at regular intervals.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2015)

I think shreeux needs to prove that he's not a bot by not posting for one day!
 [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] (if you are not a bot) dude don't be depressed by all these comments. They are just jealous of you. Just tell them why you are on house arrest and they would understand, I guess.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2015)

It would take for me to convince. xD


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2015)

Vyom said:


> It would take for me to convince. xD


This guy has started posting with timestamp!!!!

What more do you want? A selfie with his monitor showing the name of the movie?!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 21, 2015)

Chappie 8/10

Slightly cliched story but still found it to be good.. Ending feels like a lighter prequel to Deus Ex Human revolution


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> This guy has started posting with timestamp!!!!
> 
> What more do you want? A selfie with his monitor showing the name of the movie?!!!!



I want him to break his template. Remove  tag from it.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I want him to break his template. *Remove  tag from it.*



What's this color? I didn't find any colours in his post.


----------



## amjath (May 21, 2015)

Flash said:


> What's this color? I didn't find any colours in his post.


Use the dark theme then you will know


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

amjath said:


> Use the dark theme then you will know


 [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION], the grey ghost.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 21, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Amazing movie..needs patients to watch..A experiment in artificial intelligence by evaluating the human qualities of a breathtaking female A.I.
> But A.I provoking human emotions.,
> 
> 
> ...



Will I have to go to a hospital to watch this movie?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Will I have to go to a hospital to watch this movie?



Bring the patient home.


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2015)

Is Ex Machina's story same like Chappie?

Google for "Ex Machina (2015)" and read the IMDb's (1st result) movie description..


----------



## ajayritik (May 22, 2015)

Guys need some suggestions on some good movies planning to watch in train on a long journey.
Hindi>Telugu>Tamil> English.
Only thing is should not be in strong adult genre.
kindly suggest. Preferably ones release recently.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 22, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need some suggestions on some good movies planning to watch in train on a long journey.
> Hindi>Telugu>Tamil> English.
> Only thing is should not be in strong adult genre.
> kindly suggest. Preferably ones release recently.


Watch edge of tomorrow, project almanac ,predestination, the traingle,...


----------



## ashs1 (May 23, 2015)

* Robocop (2014) - 5/10 * 

Was very excited to watch this movie.. Started well initially, but dragged in 2nd half... Terrible reboot.
P.S.: robocop in black was looking supercool!!!!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need some suggestions on some good movies planning to watch in train on a long journey.
> Hindi>Telugu>Tamil> English.
> Only thing is should not be in strong adult genre.
> kindly suggest. Preferably ones release recently.



Hindi - Piku, Welcome to Karachi, Tanu Weds Manu Returns, Broken Horses
English - Mad Max, Tomorrowland, Poltergeist, Pitch Perfect 2, Hot Pursuit, San Andreas


----------



## Allu Azad (May 23, 2015)

*Velayilla Pattadhari* - 8/10 

*The Cobbler* - 7/10 .Surprisingly this film had some good moments.

*Aadu Oru Bheekarajeevi Anu *- 6/10


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2015)

*The red dragon*
Prequel to silence of the lambs.Overall a Good thriller.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The red dragon*
> Prequel to silence of the lambs.Overall a Good thriller.



Which one did you watch?
1986 or 2002?


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Which one did you watch?
> 1986 or 2002?



I have not seen Manhunter yet.


----------



## icebags (May 24, 2015)

*Tomorrowland (2015)* - IMDb - 7.5/10

This is the last installment of one of the disney fantasy movies, with wonders of a whole new world or in modern terms - parallel dimenstion stuff. concept is good enough, acting and grafix are at par. and it all about finding inspiration for a bright shiny future.

i would sure recommend this movie, book ur tickets before its gone from theatres. go and get some hope, fetch some inspiration and return home. it felt good to enjoy a movie again in a hall which was only 10-15% filled up.  

and the last, but not the least, it was a kiddy style movie.


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2015)

Tomorrowland in my opinion was a window to a possibility of a world which could be a direct culmination of the thoughts from all the creative minds without any politics or bureaucracy. The movie felt refreshing when it started and mind blowing when the Tomorrowland was introduced. Though second half didn't live up to the expectations of the first as far as visual fest is concerned. But they had a story to tell and not just treat our minds with visual eye candy.

There was enough character development that could happen during the course of movie. Soundtrack was also good. For me this is a kind of movie which just can't be enjoyed in small screen.

*Bonus fact:* The thing which is like a countdown in the movie (and also in trailer) is actually a device taken from one of my favorite Anime, "Steins;Gate" : *moesucks.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/steinsgate-1601.png xD

 [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] : What do you mean "last installment of one of the Disney's fantasy movies"? And it was suppose to be kid styles movie (Disney, duh?) but it contained themes and graphics sometimes not suitable for kids. And I don't think the plot was easy enough for kids to get it in one go. Although I am not sure about that, since kids are smarter than us.


----------



## icebags (May 24, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] dear, i said kiddy "style", not movie for kids.  and yah i think "latest" would have been a better choice of word than last....

if u let kids or young teens to see the movie, they may get some wrong ideas.


----------



## quan chi (May 25, 2015)

*Hannibal*
Not a bad movie but not as good as the other two movies.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Hindi - Piku, *Welcome to Karachi*, Tanu Weds Manu Returns, Broken Horses
> English - Mad Max, Tomorrowland, Poltergeist, Pitch Perfect 2, Hot Pursuit, San Andreas


Dude...W2K is not yet released and will be on 28 May


----------



## rowdy (May 25, 2015)

*50 shades of grey*
What a movie what a movie awesome!


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2015)

7 Actors Who (Debatably) Went A Little TOO Method For Movie Roles | moviepilot.com


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *George Miller* returns with his greatest ideas in his mind, after 30 years...made fourth film in Mad Max series.....Tom Hardy takes leading role instead of Mel Gibson.
> It's extremely violent, with nonstop chase scenes, explosions, deaths, blood, shooting, and stabbing, as well as violence against women.,
> 
> 
> ...



Did you watch it in theater ?


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Yes, In 3D....I hate 3D., No good contrast..Waiting for good print for downloading.,



3D was bad. Yeah, no good contrast. This movie going to be a cult classic.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Dude...W2K is not yet released and will be on 28 May



I don't know exact date for his journey so suggested this movie also... see post no [#23106]

- - - Updated - - -

^ those who watched mad max.. watch mad max franchise's 3 movies, mad max 1,2,3...


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2015)

^ are they as good as the new one?
are they dated?


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Yes, In 3D....I hate 3D., No good contrast..Waiting for good print for downloading.,



yup unfortunately, some places don't have it in a non 3D version at all (checked mum and blore, seems like only tier II cities have it in 2D)


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2015)

*A beautiful mind* 2001

10/10

Based on life of Dr. John Nash. 
(Story is kinda mix of The Imitation game and The theory of everything, two best movies from last year!)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^ are they as good as the new one?
> are they dated?



^getting hands on those 3 mad max films.. looks good... 
Mad Max (1979) - IMDb
Mad Max 2 (1981) - IMDb
Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome (1985) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (May 27, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *Always "Old Is Gold"*



You watched this movie as well?
Can I have the IMDB link for this?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 27, 2015)

^ both poltergeist in my list now...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Its remake from original film of Poltergeist (1982) classic.,
> Its not a scary film....its average movie...Always "Old Is Gold"



Poltergeist (1982) was awesome movie and writer is Steven Spielberg

I love  Heather O'Rourke (1975–1988) acting, she was so cute...Sad  she died so early


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 28, 2015)

*Tannu Weds Mannu 2 - 9/10*

What a classic movie!

Kangana really tames them all single handedly. She's worth more than an Oscar.

Also, kudos to producers as they used the ditto same cast which really made the sequel something you can "connect" to.

One mark less for the usual Bollywood ending, twist could have made it perfect.

PS: This part was definitely better than first part except the ending.


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2015)

*Mad Max- Fury Road - 7/10* gr8 background score, awesome picturization, good action.


----------



## ajayritik (May 28, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Haha...I was mentioned...Old movie "Poltergeist (1982)"...*was Always* "Old Is Gold" compare to new one "Poltergeist (2015)"


was?
Do you have any other horror movies apart from the old one(Poltergeist (1982)) which are better?


----------



## Reloaded (May 28, 2015)

Area 51 (2015) - 5/10.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2015)

What are the two movies that Travolta refers to in swordfish?


----------



## Ricky (May 30, 2015)

Suggest an horror movie to watch with family and is fast paced or filled with lots of scary moments, today watched Oculus and everybody is frowning upon  me 


Oculus is good movie but not good enough to watch with family with fun, first half was so slow that at times I felt like moving out.. and when we were "yah.. lets have some entertainment now.. " and movie ended..

I will give *5/10*

You can skip this one safely..


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Suggest an horror movie to watch with family and is fast paced or filled with lots of scary moments, today watched Oculus and everybody is frowning upon  me
> 
> 
> Oculus is good movie but not good enough to watch with family with fun, first half was so slow that at times I felt like moving out.. and when we were "yah.. lets have some entertainment now.. " and movie ended..
> ...


Mama
The Conjuring

Obviously "Ring" (1 and 2) if not seen already
Go for any "jump scare" horror movies.

Insidious (chapter 1) only.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



(my imagination)

Oculuous was good but not for family viewing. 
Most of the time people watch horror movies, get scared and then to show bravery they claim it was total sh1t.

You could have fallen in the same trap and want to scare them with some new movie (a personal challenge kinda thing I suppose)

Remember, you won't be able to satisfy them all. So, don't try the third time.

I'm sorry, if my comments have hurt your feelings, I could be totally wrong.
I'm sorry again if I'm sounding a know-it-all jackass.
Its just that I've been in similar situations and the retrials did not improve anything.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> What are the two movies that Travolta refers to in swordfish?


Swordfish (2001) - Connections - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2015)

Saw a list of Time Travel movies. Added the ones I didn't see in my IMDb watchlist.
The 35 Best Time Travel Movies Ever, Ranked - The Moviefone Blog

Including in the list were some movies I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## icebags (May 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Saw a list of Time Travel movies. Added the ones I didn't see in my IMDb watchlist.
> The 35 Best Time Travel Movies Ever, Ranked - The Moviefone Blog
> 
> Including in the list were some movies I wouldn't have known otherwise.



thanks, the page in ur link led me to "13 things you don't know about Emma Stone".


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2015)

wrong post


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Saw a list of Time Travel movies. Added the ones I didn't see in my IMDb watchlist.
> The 35 Best Time Travel Movies Ever, Ranked - The Moviefone Blog
> 
> Including in the list were some movies I wouldn't have known otherwise.



Can you post the list here. That website got **** user experience.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Can you post the list here. That website got **** user experience.



Gladly. That website IS Effed up. I had to use stock ubuntu browser (read crappy) since Firefox wasn't able to render the slides (maybe add-ons).

Here you go:

35. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (1999)
34. 'About Time' (2013) *
33. 'Interstellar' (2014) *
32. ‘Star Trek: First Contact’ (1996)
31. ‘A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court’ (1949)
30. 'The Navigator: A Medieval Odyssey' (1988)
29. 'X-Men: Days of Future Past' (2014) *
28. ‘Peggy Sue Got Married’ (1986) *
27. 'The Final Countdown’ (1970)
26. ‘Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban’ (2003) *
25. ‘Somewhere in Time’ (1980)
24. ‘Safety Not Guaranteed’ (2012)
23. ‘Army of Darkness’ (1992)
22. ‘Slaughterhouse-Five’ (1972)
21. ‘Timecrimes’ (2007) *
20. ‘Back to the Future III’ (1990) *
19. ‘Edge of Tomorrow’ (2014) *
18. ‘Time After Time’ (1979)
17. ‘Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home’ (1986)
16. ‘Back to the Future II’ (1989) *
15. ‘Run Lola Run’ (1998)
14. ‘Donnie Darko’ (2001) *
13. ‘Source Code’ (2011) *
12. ‘Bill & Ted’s Excellent Adventure’ (1989) *
11. ‘Time Bandits’ (1981) *
10. 'The Time Machine' (1960) *
9. ‘Le Jette’ (1962)
8. 'Looper' (2012) *
7. 'Groundhog Day' (1993) *
6. 'Primer' (2004) *
5. '12 Monkeys' (1995) *
4. 'Planet of the Apes' (1968)
3. 'Terminator 2: Judgment Day' (1991) *
2. 'The Terminator' (1984) *
1. 'Back to the Future' (1985) *


Descriptions in Spoiler:



Spoiler



35. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me (1999)
Unlike the third film in Mike Myers' spy spoof trilogy, "Goldmember" (2002), “Spy Who Shagged Me” confronts the paradoxes created by its use of time travel -- often with hilarious results. Powers finds himself traveling back to the '60s, where he discovers just how much his adjustment to the uptight '90s has ruined him for his own freewheeling era. Heather Graham is fun as his 1960s love interest, who makes him realize that neither the past nor the future is that great.

34. 'About Time' (2013)
Writer-director Richard Curtis, who likes to make comedies about impossible romances ("Notting Hill," "Love Actually"), comes up with a particularly tricky example when a young man (Domhnall Gleeson) who comes from a long line of time travelers meets his dream girl (Rachel McAdams). As funny and sad as you would expect.

33. 'Interstellar' (2014)
Yeah, it's not what it was cracked up to be, but Christopher Nolan's tale of an astronaut (Matthew McConaughey) who travels through space and time (via the mysterious properties of a black hole) has some solid tearjerking moments and some awesome -- and apparently, scientifically accurate -- visual effects.

32. ‘Star Trek: First Contact’ (1996)
Captain Picard leads his crew back in time to stop the Borg in the second “Trek” film featuring the “Next Gen” cast. The alien race threaten to assimilate a post-WWIII Earth when the world was at its weakest, therefore preventing “Star Trek” from ever happening. Patrick Stewart delivers a compelling and sympathetic performance as Picard comes to terms with the enemy that turned him into a Borg years ago. 

31. ‘A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court’ (1949)
Mark Twain's durable time-travel tale gets a jaunty treatment, with Bing Crosby as the mechanic whose knowledge of modern science allows him to best Merlin at magic. The story has also been the inspiration for movies from "Evil Dead" sequel "Army of Darkness" to Martin Lawrence's comedy "Black Knight."

30. 'The Navigator: A Medieval Odyssey' (1988)
Who knew that you didn't have to build a time machine to visit the future? As the 14th-century Brits in this film discover, merely digging a hole through the Earth allows them to emerge in modern-day New Zealand. (And also, to move from black-and-white into color, a la Dorothy in "The Wizard of Oz.") Smart, odd, and surreal.

29. 'X-Men: Days of Future Past' (2014)
Mutant Kitty Pride has the power to send Wolverine's consciousness back in time 50 years, in order to prevent an apocalyptic war in the future that threatens mutants and humans alike. Bryan Singer's return to the franchise (his first X-film since 2003's "X2: X-Men United") is a treat for fans of both the original cast and the "First Class" reboot stars. 

28. ‘Peggy Sue Got Married’ (1986)
Kathleen Turner earned an Oscar nomination for director Francis Ford Coppola's bittersweet fable about an unhappily married woman who faints at her 25th high school reunion in 1985 -- and wakes up back in 1960, with a chance to live her adulthood all over again. Despite letting her hair down in some humorous ways, she's horrified to learn that she'd make the same mistakes all over again. Notable among time-travel movies for coining the analogy that the space-time fabric is like a burrito, curving and wrapping upon itself and enabling you to fill the inside with whatever you please.

27. 'The Final Countdown’ (1970)
The crew aboard a modern aircraft carrier goes back in time to 1941 -- hours before Japan attacks Pearl Harbor. Kirk Douglas stars in this fan-favorite that often packs a surprisingly heady and emotional punch.

26. ‘Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban’ (2003)
So, if Hermione had a Time Turner amulet that allowed her to take on a bigger course load -- oh, and to save a condemned hippogriff and avert a few other dangerous situations -- how come she never used it again in any of the later installments? Couldn't she have traveled back far enough to thwart Voldemort and save countless lives?

25. ‘Somewhere in Time’ (1980)
In "Superman," Christopher Reeve traveled back in time by making the Earth spin backwards. Here, he does it by sheer will. Falling in love with a woman in an old portrait (Jane Seymour), he hypnotizes himself and crosses back through the decades for what seems like a doomed romance. A bit silly and maudlin at times, but "Somewhere" delivers strong performances with its romance-driven storyline. 

24. ‘Safety Not Guaranteed’ (2012)
There's a lot more talking about time travel than actual time travel in this Sundance hit from "Jurassic World" director Colin Trevorrow, but it's still fascinating talk. Mark Duplass plays a grocery clerk seeking a companion to accompany him on a time-machine voyage to the not-so-distant past, and Aubrey Plaza is the skeptical reporter who answers his classified ad. Part of the film's wry conceit is that your 20s and 30s are not too early to feel deep regret over your life decisions.

23. ‘Army of Darkness’ (1992)
Sam Raimi's third "Evil Dead" movie finds chainsaw-arm’d hero Ash sent back to 14th-century Europe, where his boomstick prove handy in fighting an army of the undead. It's a funny, spooky variation on the "Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court" idea, with Campbell at his panache-exuding best.

22. ‘Slaughterhouse-Five’ (1972)
The film, based on Kurt Vonnegut's popular novel, involves both time and space travel as Billy Pilgrim (Michael Sacks), a World War II vet living in suburbia, becomes "unstuck" in time. He soon (unpredictably) finds himself in both his past (experiencing the horrific fire-bombing of Dresden) and in the future, where he and porn star Montana Wildhack (Valerie Perrine) are a zoo exhibit on a strange planet. A visit to a planet whose inhabitants experience -- all at once -- the past, present, and future gives them a wistful, philosophical perspective that this bleak comedy echoes.

21. ‘Timecrimes’ (2007)
This little-seen, low-budget Spanish film is a mind-bender, one that hints darkly that the only way to right the chaos created by time travel would be to commit horrifying acts. The movie's signature visual, of a figure in the woods whose head is completely wrapped in a bloody bandage, will haunt you for days.

20. ‘Back to the Future III’ (1990)
The third and final chapter in Robert Zemeckis’s trilogy sends Marty back to the Old West, for one last -- and really inventive -- adventure with Doc Brown. It’s one of the few threequels out there that comes close to capturing the spirit of the original. 

19. ‘Edge of Tomorrow’ (2014)
Vastly underrated and little seen at the time of its release, "Edge of Tomorrow" is "Groundhog Day" meets "Halo" -- with Tom Cruise playing a cowardly military PR man-turned-badass soldier when he’s forced to die the same terrible death over and over again at the hands of an alien threat. Each loop through, Cruise’s character further forges his bond with Emily Blunt’s war hero, providing this inventive action film with a well-earned beating heart. 

18. ‘Time After Time’ (1979)
This clever thriller from director Nicholas Meyer (“Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan”) posits that H.G. Wells (Malcolm McDowell) actually invented the time machine he described in his novel, and that Jack the Ripper (David Warner) used it to escape to modern-day San Francisco. The Victorian author pursues him there, hunting the killer while falling in love with contemporary gal Mary Steenburgen. Memorably smart and scary.

17. ‘Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home’ (1986)
"Time After Time’s" Nicholas Meyer also co-wrote one of the best "Trek" films ever made, which centers on Admiral Kirk’s mission to save the future by traveling back to then-present day San Francisco in search of humpback whales. Kirk (William Shatner), Spock (Leonard Nimoy), and the rest have a hilariously hard time trying to fit in and get along in our comparatively primitive society. As a result, the film is full of sweet, funny, and surprisingly poignant moments. 

16. ‘Back to the Future II’ (1989)
Set primarily in 2015, Marty and Doc take a flying Delorean into a future full of functioning hoverboards and Nikes with power laces. (Wish we had these in the real 2015!) The film’s twisted plot, which revisits events from the first film but from a new perspective, lacks the heart of "BTTF," but it’s full of funny and inventive beats that are some of the franchise’s most iconic. 

15. ‘Run Lola Run’ (1998)
This very influential film from German filmmaker Tom Tykwer finds its flame-haired heroine (Franka Potente) forced to try to save her feckless lover by speeding across town in 20 minutes. If she fails, then -- like in a video game -- the movie presses reset and makes her start over in the same scenario. But we do get to see flash-forwards that reveal the fate of others Lola meets. A vivid, breathless reminder that cinema at its purest is itself a time machine.

14. ‘Donnie Darko’ (2001)
There's a lot of talk about time travel throughout Richard Kelly's cult favorite, though its relevance isn't apparent until the very end of the movie. Jake Gyllenhaal enjoyed his breakthrough role as the title teen, whose apocalyptic visions and meetings with a guy dressed in a creepy rabbit costume create a rich, bleak universe of adolescent dread.

13. ‘Source Code’ (2011)
Again, "Donnie Darko" star Jake Gyllenhaal must warp time in order to stave off disaster. Here, a computer program enables his consciousness to enter the body of a passenger eight minutes before a train disaster, with the hope of preventing the terrorist attack. He's forced to go back repeatedly, with complications increasing each time. Duncan Jones' follow-up to "Moon" is clever and works as crime thriller, sci-fi tale, and even romance.

12. ‘Bill & Ted’s Excellent Adventure’ (1989)
This time-travel comedy centers on two head-banging slackers (Keanu Reeves and Alex Winter) who are destined to bring about world peace through their music -- but only if they pass high school history. A hipster from the future named Rufus (George Carlin) lends them phone booth-shaped time machine to help them collect various historical figures (Socrates, Freud, Abe Lincoln, etc.) for their history final. So dumb it's brilliant.

11. ‘Time Bandits’ (1981)
Terry Gilliam's fantasy is a funny and surprisingly dark movie, considering that it's ostensibly for kids. A boy named Kevin (Craig Warnock) finds escape from his horrible family when a gang of mischievous, larcenous dwarfs take him along as they plunder the riches of the past, aided by a map of the universe that shows all the holes in the space-time continuum. They meet many famous historical figures -- including Sean Connery's Agamemnon and John Cleese's Robin Hood -- who turn out to be nothing like history portrays them. It's all highly irreverent fun, especially a black-comic ending worthy of Roald Dahl.

10. 'The Time Machine' (1960)
Skip the 2002 version -- directed by the great-grandson of H.G. Wells himself -- and stick with this classic, by the great puppeteer/animator George Pal. It stars Rod Taylor as Wells's Victorian scientist, who lands in the very distant future, where the Eloi -- peace-loving surface dwellers -- are terrorized by the intelligent, underground-dwelling Morlocks. Pal's version of Wells's machine is the most beautiful, elegant time machine in movie history.

9. ‘Le Jette’ (1962)
Chris Marker's legendary short is a remarkably beautiful film, considering that it's made up almost entirely of black-and-white still photos. Like "12 Monkeys," the feature it inspired, the French movie is about a man who travels to the past and learns too late the secret of the visions that have haunted him his whole life.

8. 'Looper' (2012)
In Rian Johnson's smart thriller, time travel is a device used by the Mob to send hit victims into the past, where hired killers wait to whack them and dispose of their bodies. But when Joseph Gordon-Levitt discovers that his latest target is his future self (Bruce Willis), things go haywire. Fun and suspenseful.

7. 'Groundhog Day' (1993)
Karma is the device that gets grouchy, arrogant weatherman Bill Murray stuck in a time loop, forced to relive the same day over and over. Learning to make the most of each day and to live in service to others is what finally allows him to move forward. Of course, there's a lot of hilarious self-indulgence and comic petulance along the way.

6. 'Primer' (2004)
Shane Carruth's Sundance-captivating debut isn't big on special effects (he famously made the film for just $7,000) but focuses instead on the practical and ethical issues that arise when two tech start-up guys invent a time machine in their garage. The thriller's plot is fiendishly complicated but rigorously logical. 

5. '12 Monkeys' (1995)
Terry Gilliam's second time-travel movie after "Time Bandits" is an expansion of "La Jetee," and it's perhaps the most haunting, bittersweet time-travel movie of all. In a post-apocalyptic future, convict Cole (Bruce Willis) is sent back to the 1990s to try to prevent the outbreak of a genocidal plague. There, he meets a beautiful shrink (Madeleine Stowe), who thinks he's crazy, and a political agitator (an Oscar-nominated Brad Pitt), who actually is crazy. The result is surprisingly moving, wistful, and terribly tragic. 

4. 'Planet of the Apes' (1968)
Written by Rod Serling, this sci-fi classic still holds up almost 50 years after its release. "Apes" offers a mind-blowing twist ending, where Charlton Heston discovers that he didn’t just travel through space -- but through time. 

3. 'Terminator 2: Judgment Day' (1991)
In addition to pioneering CGI with its main villain, the liquid metal T-1000 (Robert Patrick), "T2" is also famous for being one of the best sequels ever made. James Cameron’s compelling and action-packed follow-up to his 1984 hit further expands on the original film’s time travel elements -- this time, two killing machines are sent back in time. Arnuld reprises his role as the T-800, who learns how to be more human than machine with the help of both his charge, a teenage John Connor (Edward Furlong), and a ripped Sarah Connor (Linda Hamilton). 

2. 'The Terminator' (1984)
This sci-fi classic launched James Cameron’s career, using then low-budget effects and incredibly effective character-driven storytelling to deliver one of the genre’s best. Time travel pervades the "Terminator" series, but the first movie makes the most intriguing use of it. There's something wonderfully romantic and tragic about John Connor sending his unwitting father, Kyle Reese (Michael Biehn), back in time to insure his mother's (Linda Hamilton) safety and his own conception, with both men knowing that Kyle can never come back to his own time.

1. 'Back to the Future' (1985)
Not only are they hilarious comedies -- with an Oedipal twist that's awfully edgy for family fare -- but they're also the gold-standard for time-travel films. The series boasts the sleekest time machine (that still-cool DeLorean), the most engaging hero (Michael J. Fox's Marty McFly) and the best eccentric scientist (Christopher Lloyd's Doc Brown).



Starred means I have watched them. And looks like I have already watched the best Time Travel movies. Also, the writer of that article suggests not to watch The Time Machine of 2002. I say eff him. The 2002 version is good too.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Gladly. That website IS Effed up. I had to use stock ubuntu browser (read crappy) since Firefox wasn't able to render the slides (maybe add-ons).
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your time and effort man. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 30, 2015)

Had a croc movie week. 

Lake Placid - 5/10
Primeval - 5.5/10
Black Water - 6.3/10
Rogue - 6.8/10


Any other good croc movies ?
Any suggestions on good snake/python/similar ones ?   I've already seen the Anaconda movies.  Thanks


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2015)

The Man from Earth
acting is bad, but the dialogues and story are good enough. It's a sci fi story that is told entirely through dialogue that takes place in one room full of people. Little bit like exam.


----------



## Reloaded (May 30, 2015)

The Human Centipede III (Final Sequence) (2015) - 4/10

this movie should be in the comedy category not horror, i think the movie was funny.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> The Man from Earth
> acting is bad, but the dialogues and story are good enough. It's a sci fi story that is told entirely through dialogue that takes place in one room full of people. Little bit like exam.



The movie is Classic! It's not like "Exam" at all. In exam you had no choice and it was a thriller. 
Whereas The Man from Earth is mostly pseudo-intellectual. Nobody is forced to be in that room listening to what the Man from earth says. Ok, yes you can argue that it's a thriller in it's own right. 

But it's incredible.


----------



## ashs1 (May 30, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> The Human Centipede III (Final Sequence) (2015) - 4/10
> 
> this movie should be in the comedy category not horror, i think the movie was funny.


Why would anyone bother making sequels to this crap movie?? One of the gross-est concepts ever.. Yeeeesh


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 31, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> The Human Centipede III (Final Sequence) (2015) - 4/10
> 
> this movie should be in the comedy category not horror, i think the movie was funny.



Woa !! There's a third one too.    I haven't seen any of them yet.


----------



## Ricky (May 31, 2015)

Anorion said:


> The Man from Earth
> acting is bad, but the dialogues and story are good enough. It's a sci fi story that is told entirely through dialogue that takes place in one room full of people. Little bit like exam.



Was an intelligent movie.. kept me glued..


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2015)

Run Lola Run is not a time travel based movie.

Human Centipede is not a crap movie (pun ) either.

I haven't seen the final one though.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2015)

*Three Extremes 2 5.5/10*

Part 1 had better stories. This is watchable only due to the last story, rest all are bulshit!

*404: Error Not Found 6/10*

This movie is unfit for bollywood. Such a subject and then how the story curve moves is really commendable.
Negative points that became hurdle in it being in glory are:-
1>Acting: Everyone overacted or hammed.
2>Directing: The director knew the story very well but could not show right track to actors and the end result was hamming (I guess most of the time the actors were just improvising)
3>Speed and length : Very slow movie and having a length of close to 2 hours made it seem even longer.

If you can ignore these, you may just find a good psychological movie.


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2015)

Lol that 404: Error not Found movie title. I thought to correct this, [strike]when[/strike] but then, I saw the actual movie name was the same.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Lol that 404: Error not Found movie title. I thought to correct this, when I saw the actual movie name was the same.



You are dumb. We know that .

Movie name is interesting. Will try to watch it.


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2015)

Trancers - If Kung Fury was too short and you need more of that, then this is the real thing. BGrade 80s camp movie, time traveling cop mind controls some random dude and takes on "trancers" who are early versions of zombies. Ridiculous Dialogues. Electro soundtrack. 



Vyom said:


> The movie is Classic! It's not like "Exam" at all. In exam you had no choice and it was a thriller.
> Whereas The Man from Earth is mostly pseudo-intellectual. Nobody is forced to be in that room listening to what the Man from earth says. Ok, yes you can argue that it's a thriller in it's own right.
> 
> But it's incredible.



yup. It is an incredible set up, have some audacious claims, and then have a group of experts dissect those claims. Just taking it seriously for the duration of the film will have you believing those claims. So had to correct myself several times since watching the movie that no, there is no person who has lived since the stone age, and that the connections made in the movie are all fiction.

It's similar to exam, in the sense the whole movie takes place through dialogues. This one is also like that, but haven't seen it yet. When Time Becomes a Woman (2012) - IMDb Want to watch.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2015)

Anorion said:


> When Time Becomes a Woman (2012) - IMDb Want to watch.



Found a more interesting movie (poster) when visited this movie page 

Victim (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *404: Error Not Found 6/10*



Also watch 3G


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2015)

Kin-dza-dza! (1986) - IMDb
Post apocalyptic social satire sci fi. Slow but rewarding in the sense it slowly goes haywire. The ships and props are among the most fun ones in sci fi movies.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2015)

3 Amazing actors in this upcoming movie -Irfan Khan,Anupam Kher and Jackie Shroff Jazbaa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Swordfish (2001) - Connections - IMDb



Thanks man.. was looking for sugarland express


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 1, 2015)

theserpent said:


> 3 Amazing actors in this upcoming movie -Irfan Khan,Anupam Kher and Jackie Shroff Jazbaa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



But I don't like the director. Not even a single movie which is worth watching from whatever he made.
All Hype no matter.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 1, 2015)

*Fallen*
Overall a good movie.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 1, 2015)

*The incredibles*


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 2, 2015)

*Tanu Weds Manu 2
6.5/10*
First Half was good second half not that good especially the climax.
Enjoyed  performance of Deepak Dobriyal.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> But I don't like the director. Not even a single movie which is worth watching from whatever he made.
> All Hype no matter.



Not even Hameshaa (1997) - IMDb?


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

*50 shades of grey*
I was expecting more.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> *50 shades of grey*
> I was expecting more.


Why are you posting the same movie in "Must watch movies" as well as in "Must not watch movies" thread?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2015)

*3G 5.5/10*

A good try washed out by poor acting. Specially the lead actress.
Add to that, length of movie, too many threads to reach the main story which rather building excitement, help on building utter confusion.

Still, 5.5 is given due to its theme and 'few' good moments.

To summarize horror version of Kalyug.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Why are you posting the same movie in "Must watch movies" as well as in "Must not watch movies" thread?


Don't bother asking he is a spammer


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 2, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Not even Hameshaa (1997) - IMDb?



That was the only decent movie which was ruined by terrible acting by Aditya Panscholi.
Kajol was good. Music was good either.
Aatish and Kaante looked very promising. Alas.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Why are you posting the same movie in "Must watch movies" as well as in "Must not watch movies" thread?


same movie??


Zangetsu said:


> Don't bother asking he is a spammer



Yes learned from you.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> same movie??


Yes. 50 shades of grey.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Yes. 50 shades of grey.


Cant find it or must have forgotten. Anyways on second thought I think this had the potential to become a good family movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 2, 2015)

*Premam *- 8/10


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 4, 2015)

*Lock Stock and Smoking Barrels - 8.5/10 *
Absolutely loved the movie. A must watch. If you loved Snatch then you'll really like this

*Green Mile - 8/10*
Tom Hanks in another awesome movie, watch it if you have not.

*Friday the 13th part 2 - 4/10*
Save your time....

*The Prestige - 7.5/10*
Nolan. nuff said.


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> *Green Mile - 8/10*
> Tom Hanks in another awesome movie, watch it if you have not.


It wouldn't be "awesome", if you didn't mention Michael Clarke Duncan.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> It wouldn't be "awesome", if you didn't mention Michael Clarke Duncan.



^+100 to this


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2015)

Watched the movie, "Somewhere in Time (1980)" from the list of time travel movies I shared before.

*No Spoiler:*
Damn! Nice movie. Previously when I read that the plot device for time travel in this movie was self hypnosis, I was dubious of the movie. But the film is rather well made.

Bonus fact:
The story works like Titanic. And as it turns out James Cameron was in fact a fan of this movie, so the similarities are not coincidental.


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 5, 2015)

It Follows (2014) 7/10.

Story is good worth watching.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 6, 2015)

shreeux said:


> The First Lebanon War - June, 1982. A lone tank is dispatched to search a hostile town that has already been bombarded by the Israeli Air Force.
> 
> 
> *Lebanon (2009) 7/10*
> R | 93 min | Drama, War | 15 October 2009 (Israel)


You seem to watch a lot of war movies. Can you list out some of the best?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 6, 2015)

*The Age of Adaline (2015)* 

The Age of Adaline (2015) - IMDb

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTAzMTQzMTA2MjheQTJeQWpwZ15BbWU4MDk2MTg2MzUx._V1_SX214_AL_.jpg

_My rating - 6/10_

Somewhat similar idea to Forever the TV series I guess. A lady who does not age forms the basis of the story.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> *The Age of Adaline (2015)*
> 
> The Age of Adaline (2015) - IMDb
> 
> ...



So someone finally watched this one. I intent to watch this. (Somehow, I have a soft corner to movies which screw with time). But partly since its my exams, partly since tickets are very costly at that too in select theaters only, and partly since I spend too much watching Tomorrowland, I have decided not to watch Adaline on big screen.
But I am interested in how was the film.

If you have watched the age reversal in "Curious case of Benjamin's Button", and romantic angle in "Time Traveler's Wife" and "About Time", how is romance in Adaline compared to that?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 7, 2015)

I have not watched any of the 3 above mentioned movies unfortunately. 
But I liked the twist in the tale (though was predictable) of the romance in this.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 7, 2015)

*Drishayam*
After a long time I have seen something good from an indian cinema. This movie can be put under must watch. From start to finish this movie will surely hold your interest. There was not a single moment where you would feel bored. There was almost no unnecessary scenes. From acting to direction everything was to the point.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Origin of *Drishayam:-
> 
> *_*The Devotion of Suspect X* is a 2005 novel by*Keigo Higashino,
> 
> ...



Read the book when it released.

And watched 
[/COLOR][/B][/I]*Suspect X (2008) *
"Yôgisha X no kenshin" (original title)
128 min  |  Crime, Drama, Mystery  |  4 October 2008 (Japan)

along with Drishyam.

Both movies failed to capture the true essence of the book.


*Tanu weds Manu - Returns 6/10*

One thing I'll admit and that is the only thing I'll admit of this movie that it's funny.
At least the first half was. Second half is a mess but funny but a nonsense mess.

Kangna is surprising with each movie. All of a sudden she's becoming an actress to look for rather just a pretty face.
:sigh: its a bad movie but funny.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 8, 2015)

Comparing books with movies every time seems like injustice to me. 
Anyways I have not read the book but converting some foreign movie into an almost perfect desi version needs some skills too. For that the entire crew of that movie deserves an applause.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Comparing books with movies every time seems like injustice to me.
> Anyways I have not read the book but converting some foreign movie into an almost perfect desi version needs some skills too. For that the entire crew of that movie deserves an applause.



Agree, but they(Malayalam movie maker) weakened the main twist which is the heart of the story.

Just some info.

*Drishyam* is unofficial adaptation of the book. They just made a book without buying the rights.
The Ajay Devgan starred one is remake of "Drishyam".

b/w Ekta Kapoor bought official rights of the book and also making movie on it. (most probably) starring Saif Lai Khan, Katrina.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> b/w Ekta Kapoor bought official rights of the book and also making movie on it. (most probably) starring Saif Lai Khan, *Katrina.*


correction Kangna Ranaut.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Tanu weds Manu - Returns 6/10*
> 
> One thing I'll admit and that is the only thing I'll admit of this movie that it's funny.
> *At least the first half was. Second half is a mess but funny but a nonsense mess.*
> ...


Agree with the part I bolded from your views.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 8, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Agree, but they(Malayalam movie maker) weakened the main twist which is the heart of the story..


Hmm then do you recommend to read the book or to watch suspect X. Also is Suspect X (2008) movie true to the book?



rhitwick said:


> Just some info.
> *Drishyam* is unofficial adaptation of the book. They just made a book without buying the rights.
> The Ajay Devgan starred one is remake of "Drishyam".
> b/w Ekta Kapoor bought official rights of the book and also making movie on it. (most probably) starring Saif Lai Khan, Katrina.


Yes thats a bad thing which some indian filmmakers often do. Not buying the rights. BTW ekta kapoors star cast.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Hmm then do you recommend to read the book or to watch suspect X. Also is Suspect X (2008) movie true to the book?


No, even the Japanese one is not true to book. They portrayed the professor like some super intelligent being!

Anyway, the book is a must read. I don't know if you are into reading novels, if you are, this is the one you must read.

I've become a fan of the author Keigo Higashino after reading the book ad read all his novels (at least all those are available in english). I'm not boasting or showing off.
In the premise of "perfect murder" he's one true king!




> Yes thats a bad thing which some indian filmmakers often do. Not buying the rights. BTW ekta kapoors star cast.


Hmmm, even I'm quite surprised and sad about the star-cast but she has bought rights, her money to make the movie...what can we say.

I would have preferred,

Anil Kapoor as scientist
Madhavan as mathematics professor
Vidya Balan as the woman with daughter
Mahesh Manjrekar as her husband

 (as if anyone asking me)


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2015)

^^ If this lady ekta kapoor can think that Akshay kumar & Imran Khan can pull off what Ajay Devgn and Emran Hashmi acheived in OUATIM I believe the cast of the movie you are discussing is nothing.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 8, 2015)

*1947 earth*
2nd time.
This movie is well crafted & is one of the best movies based on freedom. Script,music, acting & direction everything is balanced.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *1947 earth*
> 2nd time.
> This movie is well crafted & is one of the best movies based on freedom. Script,music, acting & direction everything is balanced.



Can you help with IMDb link? Movies name is "1947 Earth" or it's Earth which was released in 1947? (That would be too old movie! )


----------



## quan chi (Jun 8, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Can you help with IMDb link? Movies name is "1947 Earth" or it's Earth which was released in 1947? (That would be too old movie! )


Earth (1998) - IMDb 
Wikipedia helps sometimes. Anyways It was released in India as 1947: Earth.
Earth (1998 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Earth (1998) - IMDb
> Wikipedia helps sometimes. Anyways It was released in India as 1947: Earth.
> Earth (1998 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Didn't know. Thanks.
Added to watchlist.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone watched Jurassic World is it good??


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Anyone watched Jurassic World is it good??



Isn't it releasing tomorrow?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Isn't it releasing tomorrow?



It is released today


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 12, 2015)

*Saving Private Ryan* - 9/10

Been postponing watching this. Glad that I saw it finally.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Saving Private Ryan* - 9/10
> 
> Been postponing watching this. Glad that I saw it finally.



Watch the Hurt Locker too, you will enjoy it if you liked SPR


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2015)

*Tanu Weds Manu-Returns*

Ok, I'm a bit too involved in this. 

I still can't accept how 'Datto' was treated in this movie. Na, not good, not good at all.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 12, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Tanu Weds Manu-Returns*
> 
> Ok, I'm a bit too involved in this.
> 
> I still can't accept how 'Datto' was treated in this movie. Na, not good, not good at all.



Second viewing?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Second viewing?



Not second, I still could not get it out of my head


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Watch the Hurt Locker too, you will enjoy it if you liked SPR



I have seen Hurt Locker long back.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 12, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> I have seen Hurt Locker long back.



Try "The Thin Red Line".  Released same year as SPR, but different style, I thought it was great.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 12, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Try "The Thin Red Line".  Released same year as SPR, but different style, I thought it was great.



Will do.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=FdwySyRSgqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

*Movie: Easy-A (2010)*
Emma Stone is the the star of the movie as she carries the entire movie on her shoulders... Her quick humour and body language itself brings the best of the movie... If you are an Emma Stone fan, this movie is not to miss... 
Rating: *8/10*
Usual teen comedy aided by strong acting from Emma stone!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=FdwySyRSgqc[/YOUTUBE]


Not working.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2015)

^ are you using tapatalk ? 
here the link *www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdwySyRSgqc


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 13, 2015)

Watched Horrible bosses 1 & 2.

Has been a while since i laughed so much watching a movie..


*Horrible bosses 1 8/10

Horrible bosses 2 7/10*


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 13, 2015)

Europa report.  -  7/10

Good space sci-fi movie but a little boring and leaves much to be desired. 

Astronauts travel to Jupiter's moon, europa to find any sources of life. Later, everything goes wrong.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Jurassic world 3D - 6/10

Saw this movie yesterday and I a
Had mixed feelings about it.. Though it is bordering on disappointment.. The special effects were good and the 3D was cool in some scenes but as far as the plot goes, I was not impressed.. Without giving away much, I'll just describe the plot briefly.. The first half was deals with the Jurassic world and its management. How it is being run and the story of different characters.. 
The second half deals with the hybrid dinosaur.. It escapes from the enclosure and how they survive is the main plot.. 
The ending was disappointing 



Spoiler



VERY similar to the new godzilla


.. 
The movie was nowhere as good as the first part and its sequel -  lost world, but it is safe to presume that most classic movies are irreplaceable.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

Jurassic world 3D - 7.5/10.
Great movie but only for one time and not to mention the 3D was awesome.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Jurassic world 3D*
The movie is slightly boring in the beginning as they want to show you the whole jurassic park but once the story kicks in, it felt good. This movie strictly looked like a children's movie. We might feel a bit boring... Or perhaps we felt the charm of the movie missing in here... The 3D effect was good and not like Avengers 2's post-converted 3D crap... A one time watch...

*Rating:*7/10 Not the best but not bad either... Watch it for nostalgia purposes!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Jurassic World Fake 3D*

*3(7.1)/10*

FCUK you Indian movie theaters..you just pissed on my zeal for a movie solely meant for 3D, and I had waste 300 Rupees on that pathetic excuse for movie-hall. FCUK you INOX for faking 3D with glasses you dont wash, with a screen you cant fit the movie, and sound no better than some punk speakers from iball. 

Never ever going to watch another 3D movie again in Kolkata, its not ready.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Jurassic world 3D - 6/10
> Saw this movie yesterday and I Had mixed feelings about it.. Though it is bordering on disappointment.. The special effects were good but as far as the plot goes, I was not impressed..



I agree with this and the rating. The plot was just not good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> *Jurassic World Fake 3D*
> 
> *3(7.1)/10*
> 
> ...



lel,exact same situation, here as well.. I +1 your rating


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 13, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> *Jurassic World Fake 3D*
> 
> *3(7.1)/10*
> 
> ...



This , my friend, is the same situation in most places.. Saw this movie in pvr with very bad 3D glasses (scratches everywhere) & the film didn't fit the screen fully.. Sound systems were thankfully good.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 14, 2015)

*Thesis.*
Overall a good thriller.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2015)

*Jurassic World - 6/10* for sfx....Chris Pratt was only for show I guess


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 14, 2015)

nikh1996 said:


> *Movie: Easy-A (2010)*
> Emma Stone is the the star of the movie as she carries the entire movie on her shoulders... Her quick humour and body language itself brings the best of the movie... If you are an Emma Stone fan, this movie is not to miss...
> Rating: *8/10*
> Usual teen comedy aided by strong acting from Emma stone!



Wactched it just now based on your review, it was surprisingly good.. I dont like teen comedies because they are cliched as fruck but this was really good


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 14, 2015)

The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain (1995) - IMDb


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2015)

Godzilla 2014 - A monster movie, gets boring halfway through. Looked more like fan service. Cliched. 6/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 15, 2015)

*Kingsman : The Secret Service* - 8/10

Reminded me of one cody banks movie though


----------



## quan chi (Jun 15, 2015)

*Gattaca*
Very good movie. Though somewhat different but still it reminds me of one of the best RPG games called "to the moon".


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Gattaca*
> Very good movie. Though somewhat different but still it reminds me of one of the best RPG games called "to the moon".



Yeah, it's like a movie made in a different time on an alternate earth. Quite true vision of future.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 16, 2015)

_Gone Girl_
MPAA Rating: R

This movie gives the chills whenever I see it... It's a nice psychological thriller which might lose it's value if you know the story. So see the story without getting exposed to any type of spoilers and get ready for a hell of a time! A must watch film for Rosamund Pike's stellar performance... 

*Rating: 9/10*
Just watch i... No questions asked!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Gattaca*
> Very good movie. Though somewhat different but still it reminds me of one of the best RPG games called "to the moon".



Watched Gattaca lot of years ago. Its a fine movie that isn't that much popular. And it's been 17 years old. It have definitely aged well.
Time to watch it again.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 17, 2015)

*Jurassic World *- 6/10

need more teeth


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 17, 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road-9/10

Brilliant movie for action buffs. Those who admire real action must watch this one. Its a 2hr flick and you will have only 15 minutes to relax and ponder upon what's going on. Rest of the movie is really fast paced.

- - - Updated - - -

The Imitation Game: 8.5/10

It is a must watch for people who are directly or indirectly related to Computer Science. As simple as that !


----------



## a_medico (Jun 17, 2015)

*Traces of sandalwood *- Different movie. Nandita Das and Aina Clotet are sisters separated in childhood. Wonderful acting by both, Aina especially.

*Tevar *- Good acting by Manoj Bajpai. 

*Kingsman* - Good. Not extraordinary.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2015)

*Jurassic World 5/10*

Its remake of "Jurassic Park" with bigger hands for T-Rex.

Irfan Khan should get meatier roles.
You can run on pencil heel...on grass, stone surface, water e-v-e-r-y-w-h-e-r-eeee

I guess, the bigger hands for T-Rex was due to various MEMEs and I'm sure of it.

Was trying to convince my friend to go for "Mad Max" (IMAX 3D) he settled but for this. Fortunately we saved few $$ by watching it in "Real3D" (IMAX was sold out on First day)


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Jurassic World 5/10*
> 
> Its remake of "Jurassic Park" with bigger hands for T-Rex.
> 
> ...



Don't watch Mad Max in 3D. It's dark and only few 2 minutes worth of stuff looks good in 3D.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yup, the title is in 3D and one scene at the end... But definitely see MAD MAX!  It's worth it!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> Don't watch Mad Max in 3D. It's dark and only few 2 minutes worth of stuff looks good in 3D.



its supposed to be dark i watched it in imax 3d and its awesome


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> its supposed to be dark i watched it in imax 3d and its awesome



Go see the trailer on youtube, you will know the colors are too dark in 3d.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2015)

it sucks in 3D. Some bits are horrible, when Immortan Joe releases the water at the start, you can clearly see 2 2D layers making a 3d. You can see 2d background of CGI mountains, and 2d foreground of people standing, it is that bad. Both people and mountains are flat, like printed pages cutout and put in front of each other, with no depth. Unfortunately few cities have it available in non 3D.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2015)

*ABCD 2 (2015) - 6.8/10*
Good Dance Movie Watched in 3D.
Dharmesh moves were excellent....Beautiful locations 
Crocs is not used well for Dance moves (Slow-mo)


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 21, 2015)

*Jurassic World 4/10*  A very average movie with no sense of excitement or thrill that is supposed to be there. Script is weak and a very good cast is wasted.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> Go see the trailer on youtube, you will know the colors are too dark in 3d.



Agree. The glasses are to blame. But more importantly, Hollywood's greed is the issue here. Most people don't care about 3D yet it is forced to us.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

Jurassic World had no 3d, not even a hint of it.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Jurassic World had no 3d, not even a hint of it.


Yeah most of the scenes do lacked it. 
Few dinosaur scenes had it.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 21, 2015)

*Demonic*
Idea was good but execution was not proper. Watchable once.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Tanu weds manu return 9.5/10. This movie is a must see if you have seen 1st part.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 22, 2015)

*Idle Hands* - 6.5/10 

Comedy Horror,    Didn't like it as much on my second viewing as much as I did the first time , but still enjoyable.




tanmaymohan said:


> Yeah most of the scenes do lacked it.
> Few dinosaur scenes had it.


The opening credits had the best.  



$hadow said:


> Tanu weds manu return 9.5/10. This movie is a must see if you have seen 1st part.


Do you have to see the first one before to enjoy this ?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *Idle Hands* - 6.5/10
> 
> Comedy Horror,    Didn't like it as much on my second viewing as much as I did the first time , but still enjoyable.
> 
> ...



If you don't see the 1st part you won't understand many scenes.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 23, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *Idle Hands* - 6.5/10
> 
> Comedy Horror,    Didn't like it as much on my second viewing as much as I did the first time , but still enjoyable.
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. I hardly remember the first part.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 24, 2015)

Sad news everyone


‘Titanic’ composer James Horner feared dead in Southern California plane crash - The Washington Post


Just saw the thread here *www.digit.in/forum/random-news/192251-james-horner-oscar-winning-titanic-composer-dies-crash.html


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Kim-Ku Duk's sparse, poetic and surreal film about the human cost of the North-South Korean border tensions is at times among his best work and and other times among his most unfocused.
> 
> 
> *The Coast Guard (2002)  6/10*
> ...



Haven't seen that one. Spring summer... and 2 iron are beautiful movies.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 25, 2015)

Seen _Women in Gold_. Loved the movie. A 9 out of 10 for sure, from me.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 26, 2015)

*The wicker man*
A good Psychological suspense thriller.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 26, 2015)

shreeux said:


> 1973 or 2006?



The original one 1973.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone saw Insidious Chapter 3 wanted to know the opinion abt the movie


----------



## quan chi (Jun 27, 2015)

*Mad max Fury road*
As an apocalyptic action film this movie succeeds & is well made. No unnecessary dialogues & only action.
However the title is very much misleading there is not much to do for max & even the almost non existent story has nothing much to do with him.

I have not seen the mad max originals (I may see it later). However this is my guess that since george miller made the first film on low budget thus there must be some constrains. With this film he showed all those what he wanted to in the first film.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2015)

Frequencies  (alt name OXV: The Manual (2013)) - 8/10 liked this sifi romance movie.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Frequencies  (alt name OXV: The Manual (2013)) - 8/10 liked this sifi romance movie.



Sounds like a rather exciting movie. Added to watchlist.

And  [MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION] Moved your post here:
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/162114-upcoming-movie-you-excited-watch-post2238626.html#post2238626


----------



## a_medico (Jun 28, 2015)

*Frequencies* is baap of _Primer_.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 28, 2015)

The Illusionist (2006) - 7/10

Could have been better. Easily guessable. Scenes look pretty.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 29, 2015)

Watched *Insidious: Chapter 3 *

Average Movie highly emotional compared to other movies in these series. *My rating: 6/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2015)

*Karthik Calling Karthik - *​7/10


----------



## quan chi (Jul 1, 2015)

*Fire in the sky*
You may watch it if you want to but this movie is not an action or thriller. Its an alien abduction movie based on the facts available. Its more drama than a thriller.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 1, 2015)

*Love Sex Aur Dhoka* - 8/10


*Taare Zameen Par* - 9/10

Trying to clear backlogs


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Love Sex Aur Dhoka* - 8/10
> 
> 
> *Taare Zameen Par* - 9/10
> ...


Your backlog list is good


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2015)

*Jannat* - 7/10


@rhitwhick These have been lying on HDD for years now.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 3, 2015)

The Faculty (1998) - IMDb

Must watch popcorn entertainer. You will find many familiar faces in this movie.


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2015)

quan chi said:


> The Faculty (1998) - IMDb
> 
> Must watch popcorn entertainer. You will find many familiar faces in this movie.


wherever i see the word popcorn, i see . . . .


----------



## quan chi (Jul 3, 2015)

^^Watch it if you haven't. If you love high school comedy,thrillers, horrors or all of them then you will like this one too.

*Looper*
Good movie on  slightly recycled version of x men days of future past (or movies with similar themes).


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 3, 2015)

^ You do realize that Looper came out before X-Men Days OF Future Past.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 4, 2015)

^^I think you missed to read or understand this part 





> (*or* movies with similar themes)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2015)

quan chi said:


> ^^I think you missed to read or understand this part



You do realize, X-Men is a movie about beings with superpowers (or mutants) but Looper (or movie with similar themes) are stories of normal beings being able to travel in time using some Time Machine (usually an invention)?

Anyway, finally watched Terminator Salvation, just in time before planning to watch terminator Genisys this weekend. Hell of a series this is Terminator.
I think we should finally be able to watch "Time Travel" in Genisys since Kyle should travel back in time!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2015)

*Run all night 5.5/110*

You've seen similar movies and better too.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 4, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You do realize, X-Men is a movie about beings with superpowers (or mutants) but Looper (or movie with similar themes) are stories of normal beings being able to travel in time using some Time Machine (usually an invention)?


Do you realize looper had mutants too who were called TKs. They had Telekinesis mutation somewhat similar to x-men. The main villain in the future was also a TK however the level of his power was more than the normal mutants. Thats why for just for an example I quoted x-men.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2015)

*Grave of the Fireflies (1988) - 9.5/10*
Marvelous movie...and so so emotional
brought tears in my eyes 

Isao Takahata has made an excellent movie


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Do you realize looper had mutants too who were called TKs. They had Telekinesis mutation somewhat similar to x-men. The main villain in the future was also a TK however the level of his power was more than the normal mutants. Thats why for just for an example I quoted x-men.



Do you realize... well nvm...
But the logic, most of time travel based movie are 'similar'. P



Zangetsu said:


> *Grave of the Fireflies (1988) - 9.5/10*
> Marvelous movie...and so so emotional
> brought tears in my eyes
> 
> Isao Takahata has made an excellent movie



Glad you finally got around to watch it. It's very emotional even for someone who's not very emotional like me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Glad you finally got around to watch it. It's very emotional even for someone who's not very emotional like me.


Hmm...


also watched 
*Hello Ghost (2010) - 7.8/10*
This is also a very good movie get a bit boring in the middle but the ending is also very emotional.

next in list : Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
anybody watched it?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2015)

That Grave of the Fireflies is a hard hitter.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2015)

*Terminator Genisys*  .. well well well, I had huge expectations from TG after the crappy T3 and luck warm TS. Where every good review says that plot is the best of the 3 (T3, TS and TG) I on the other hand found it to be absolutely repulsive to the original T1 and T2. Alternate reallity, Parallel universe .... blah blah blah ...  they made it so convoluted that all it manages to give was loop holes (if you start arguing about the time travel paradox). The first 2 Terminators knew the limitations of Time Travel and kept the science jargon to min and instead focused on the characters and screenplay.  With T1 and T2 elements like performances, music score, editing, action, effects everything falls in the right place, thats the reason they are epic and even after watching it for ..... what like 20 times, it still gives me goose bumps when I watch it

3 attempts in the franchise and still none comes even remotely close to the first two. 

Coming to characters, boy Jai Courtney is the poorest Kyle Reese of the series. He is the  biggest miscast for the role. Michael Bhein's character of Kyle Reese is miles miles quantum miles light years ahead of what we see in TG. Its actually is a shame to the original Terminator movie. There was no chemistry between kyle and Sarah and the romance between the two (which btw is so maturely handled and delicately laid in out T1 that it still gives shivers when you see the movie.) looks so fake and unreal like cardboard characters.

CGI was good but nothing that we have not seen before, the young Arnold, I agree looked very real, much much better than the TS CGI Arnold. But when everything is CGI you just loose interest in action scenes, the old school action that was performed out there rather in fron of the green screen has no competition.

Music was disappoint as well, just one instance and when the credits roll we hear the legend, Fidel's epic score and thats it.

*Its a 5.8/10 for this movie ......... In comparison T3 would be 5.3/10, TS 6/10 so you can have the comparison.*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2015)

So Daenerys Targeryen is now involved in Machine ai warfare hmnmm


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2015)

shreeux said:


> This movie is mindless, entertaining fun. If you're expecting a Judgement Day level of thoughtfulness, then you'll definitely be disappointed. I was just looking to be entertained and on that point I was thoroughly satisfied.,
> 
> 
> *Terminator Genisys (2015)  5/10*
> PG-13 | 126 min | Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi | 1 July 2015 (USA)



You make a Terminator Sequel and not expect to be compared with the original or other subsequent sequels for that matter..... errrr thats not possible.You might as well name it any XYZ movie, and as a stand alone it might still be appreciated , but as a sequel to a cult classic franchise no way ........

And also Terminator 1 and 2 were not any thoughtful movie per se. They were also pure entertainer action but still manages to stand apart and tall from all the crap that followed there after


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 5, 2015)

*Tum milo toh sahi* - 5/10


----------



## a_medico (Jul 5, 2015)

*101 Architecture* - Watched it again. Cant get enough of it. A must watch for Korean movies fans.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2015)

Terminator Genisys.

Saw it finally and I would sum up my experience somewhere between luke-warm to meh.

Emilia Clarke does not make a very convincing Sarah Connor as you can tell from her very apparent fake American accent. 

As for the story from what I understand is that some of it would not make sense if you didn't watch "The Sarah Connor chronicles" television series (I didn't). That could explain some of the movie's background and alternate timeline. The story also has a plot hole that does not explain the existence of the T800 in that timeline, which was just just dismissed sent by someone unknown (possibly setting up for a sequel), those circumstances and that mysterious figure are not mentioned again. It seems like that they are forcing the existence of the T800 to put Arnold in the movie. The action scenes are a huge CGI clusterf**k but still nothing groundbreaking, in other words, it does not impress.

The music is the most un-Terminator music ever. It does absolutely nothing to set the atmosphere as one would come to expect from a Terminator movie. The original Terminator "dada da dada" are thrown in randomly in a few key scenes but the original, classic Terminator score is missing (probably didn't get license to use it?).

I believe that they could have done this better. There is nothing memorable about this movie. Plot holes, boring music and unimpressive action sequences leave us expecting more. 

All that being said, I rate it 5/10 - One Time Watch.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2015)

^^ pretty much close to how I reviewed the movie ..... : )


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2015)

*Jupiter Ascending 3/10*

Most boring action movie. 

Wasted my two hours on this.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2015)

sam9s said:


> You make a Terminator Squeal and not expect to be compared with the original or other subsequent sequels for that matter.....



Does it squeal like a pig ?

I believe that "Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi" was much better than "Terminator Salvation" if you consider the entertainment factor.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2015)

^^ Oh come on man ..... sequel, okey Sequel .... now you happy ....


----------



## quan chi (Jul 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> I believe that "Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi" was much better than "Terminator Salvation" if you consider the entertainment factor.


Agree with you another movie which I couldn't  watch after 10 mins.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 5, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> So Daenerys Targeryen is now involved in Machine ai warfare hmnmm



I was waiting someone to say that


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 6, 2015)

Just saw Birdman but it was not my kind of movie may be because theater plays are not my thing, I don't know.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 6, 2015)

*Terminator Genesyis 7/10*
Thoroughly Entertaining


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Papanasam : 9/10*
(Desperate measures are taken by a man who tries to save his family from the dark side of the law, after they commit an unexpected crime. ) 

its a remake of the highly successful malayalam movie Drishyam. Anyone who has watched drishyam can immediately recognize the similarities. It is remade almost frame to frame with minimal changes.
Kamal hassan plays the mohanlal role, while gauthami plays the meena role.
The casting is good as all actors performed brilliantly.
Kamal hassan potrays a more emotional character as opposed to the cold emotioned mohanlal. In my opinion, this is what favours me more towards papanasam than drishyam. The background score is consistent as well.

Definitely must watch !!!!


P.S : The final moments of the movie where kamal hassan's character gets emotional is an example of how legendary he is.. Such is the power of kamal hassan.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2015)

*Avengers:Age of Ultron(2015) -8/10

Spy(2015) -7/10

Terminator:Genisys(2015) -8/10

Maggie(2015) -6/10
*


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Just saw Birdman but it was not my kind of movie may be because theater plays are not my thing, I don't know.



I liked the camera work of Birdman.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Before that you must read this Origin of Drishyam....*Post no. #23207*



About the Movie Drishyam in Various Languages released Until now:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drushyam


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

*Drishyam(2014) -9/10* (in telugu)


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 7, 2015)

*Veer* - 6/10

Songs are pretty good.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2015)

OMG, Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi has 80% fresh rating on rotten tomato. One of the best movies, and I thought of it as a guilty pleasure.

*www.rottentomatoes.com/m/10010335-rab_ne_bana_di_jodi/


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> OMG, Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi has 80% fresh rating on rotten tomato. One of the best movies, and I thought of it as a guilty pleasure.
> 
> *www.rottentomatoes.com/m/10010335-rab_ne_bana_di_jodi/



I know a friend of mine, who loved this movie so much that he watched it almost every days for weeks. (Mostly).
In few months, he was married. 

Not that there is any connection b/w them. 

- - - Updated - - -

Back to the Future have 96% 
I never took Rotten Tomatoes seriously. I guess I should!


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I know a friend of mine, who loved this movie so much that he watched it almost every days for weeks. (Mostly).
> In few months, he was married.
> 
> Not that there is any connection b/w them.
> ...



Rotten tomatoes is better than imdb on most occasions.

It will get boring to watch same movie everyday. Maybe once a month is good. 

He was getting married, that could be the reason.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2015)

*Return to Sender(2015) *-5/10


----------



## quan chi (Jul 9, 2015)

*Edge of tomorrow*
2nd time.
Love it hate it but its really one the biggest summer blockbusters.

- - - Updated - - -

*Lucky number slevin*
If you like the usual suspects kind of movie this is for you.


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2015)

No one watched Baahubali?


----------



## quan chi (Jul 11, 2015)

*Jurassic World*
Only watch it if you want to relive the memories of the original 90's hit. Otherwise this movie is full of cliches & easily predictable plots. Almost average to below average dialogues & okay screenplay. Watch it when it releases for home viewing.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 11, 2015)

ico said:


> No one watched Baahubali?



seeing it tmrw..

some reviews I saw were negative..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2015)

*Miracle in Cell No. 7 (2013) - 9.5/10*



Spoiler



*fims.kofic.or.kr/common/mast/movie/2013/01/b9afa6d3633a4d4abc26a83906ca12cd.jpg



  Never cried so much after watching such an emotional and heart touching movie
goes to my top 10 lists of heart touching movies...
simply superb


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2015)

^^I found it too melodramatic and unrealistic.


----------



## nac (Jul 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> OMG, Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi has 80% fresh rating on rotten tomato. One of the best movies, and I thought of it as a guilty pleasure.
> *www.rottentomatoes.com/m/10010335-rab_ne_bana_di_jodi/


I like mushy mushy films and I kinda like this movie too. I have watched it few times and I see some similarities to Mani Ratnam's "Mouna Raagam".


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2015)

ico said:


> No one watched Baahubali?



Bahubali (Telugu) 8/10
Just back after watching the Matinee show. I went with low expectation and was proved wrong. was expecting a LOTR knockoff but, its minimal. Happy see such movies are atleast attempted. its well executed and I didn't get bored for a bit. I did get lot of goosebumps  . One scene was a waste and had horrible VFX. Sathyaraj was the surprise of the lot and caught me off gaurd he is brilliant actor, I had hated his acting all this time. Would recommend to watch in Hindi if you don't understand Telugu p) 

Waiting for The Conclusion next year.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 13, 2015)

*Jurassic World...* 5/10

I wish in the end it was written as "Directed by Steven Spielberg" .. but since it was not.. not recommended viewing in theater if you have seen Jurassic Park or even Lost world as you will get your expectation ruined. Better to wait for home video release.


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Bahubali (Telugu) 8/10
> Just back after watching the Matinee show. I went with low expectation and was proved wrong. was expecting a LOTR knockoff but, its minimal. Happy see such movies are atleast attempted. its well executed and I didn't get bored for a bit. I did get lot of goosebumps  . One scene was a waste and had horrible VFX. Sathyaraj was the surprise of the lot and caught me off gaurd he is brilliant actor, I had hated his acting all this time. Would recommend to watch in Hindi if you don't understand Telugu p)
> 
> Waiting for The Conclusion next year.


I had watched on Friday itself.  I exactly echo your thoughts on this. I came out completely satisfied.

But now the critique...

Thought they could easily cut the movie to half. First half was totally unnecessary. Plot wise they should have gone for one movie. Dunno why they have gone for two movies. I guess only to inrease the scale of things to grand.

But yes, this is a completely new level for Indian cinema.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 13, 2015)

*Tanu weds manu*
From start to finish I enjoyed this movie honestly. Therefore I cannot judge if it is good or bad. I would say it was at least entertaining.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Bahubali (Telugu) 8/10
> Just back after watching the Matinee show. I went with low expectation and was proved wrong. was expecting a LOTR knockoff but, its minimal. Happy see such movies are atleast attempted. its well executed and I didn't get bored for a bit. I did get lot of goosebumps  . One scene was a waste and had horrible VFX. Sathyaraj was the surprise of the lot and caught me off gaurd he is brilliant actor, I had hated his acting all this time. Would recommend to watch in Hindi if you don't understand Telugu p)
> 
> Waiting for The Conclusion next year.



I really couldnt stand Tamannah's acting though..she almost ruined the movie for me.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 13, 2015)

Sneakers (1992) - IMDb
Good & entertaining movie.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 13, 2015)

*Under the Skin   7/10.  *      I thought its one of the better movies I've seen in these last few months. 
I liked the overall atmosphere in the movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 14, 2015)

*Mad Max :Fury Road* - 8/10


*Mosayile Kuthira Meenukal* - 8/10 . 
An unusual friendship between two escaped convicts is formed during a cat and mouse chase, which leads them to the beautiful islands of Lakshadweep.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2015)

*Bheetu 8/10*

Well, IMDB has this as plot synopsis



> An intense Bengali psycho drama which weaves a story around two women (sisters), whose inter-personal relationship and their whole outlook towards life have been shaped by their experiences while growing up.



I'll say concentrate more on "An intense Bengali psycho drama" and totally ignore the rest. 

Trust me, I seldom recommend bad movies here. Watch this you won't be disappointed.


For a Bengali movie this is a height that people would seldom achieve even in near future. Unsettling, uneasy and awesome. It succeeds in achieving exactly what it wanted to do.

A tighter editing would make it just perfect. Still without undermining its efforts a solid 8/10 from me.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2015)

*The Minions - 7/10 for pure cuteness*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2015)

*I - 2015 (7.5/10)*
This movie is equivalent to a superhero movie
though Shankar's movie are fun to watch.

but its 3hrs long


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Its good entertaining...With a titanium body and a child's mind,
> 
> *Chappie (2015) 7.5/10*
> R  |  120 min  |  Action, Crime, Sci-Fi  |  6 March 2015 (USA)



Well, its just entertaining, I felt like watching some Indian movie with good VFX .
Btw, it was not like child's mind, it was like it was evolving, like for what we learn in 1 year, it was doing it every hour.  

It has lots of flaws and Hugh Jackman was completely wasted. 

And btw, how come a Neuro Helment works with ROBOT brain which is not at all similar to human brain terms of physical characteristics... the concept was like.. CAR and a four wheeled Lawn mower are same because both have 4 wheels..


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2015)

shreeux said:


> An ex cop and his ex partner decide to follow up on investigation of a series of murders that ended their careers and shamed them, when identical murders begin again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any resembles with Seven(1995- Morgan freeman and Brad pitt) ?


----------



## nac (Jul 16, 2015)

*St. Vincent - 3/5

*Funny and emotional drama and felt nice watching it. I am not a fan of Bill, but in this movie I liked him.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2015)

So I happen to watch Terminator Genesys finally today. (Better late than never, they say). And counting me there were just 10 people watching. So it was a good experience, with no one to disturb. 

Lot have already been said by sam9s and Desmond, and I agree on those views. Its sad  to see a masterpiece being shattered like this. Yes the characters didn't do any justice. Sarah corner was nothing like the original. Was alternate timeline supposed to totally change Sarah? I understand that they can't bring back the original characters back, but they changed freaking Sarah. Emilia doesn't even come close to the original Sarah. Kyle didn't even have the same haircut as original guy. I mean come on... they could have atleast freaking have the same look? 

It looked as if Alan Taylor just wanted to have quick buck by ripping off the original James Cameron classic in any convoluted ways possible. This 5th installment had no heart whatsoever. The film was definitely not for the fans of the classic, but tried to appeal to a younger generation.

Having said that I enjoyed the movie in terms of what was presented as a standalone. 



Spoiler



Everyone knew (including viewers) that Kyle have to go back to meet Sarah and so that John could be born to close the loop. So when Kyle when back and we see Sarah (still pity that she didn't look anything like Sarah) all hell break loose when Kyle think that she knows all about the future (and that he can't easily bang her now , which is a loophole btw, since Kyle and Sarah didn't mate and yet it doesn't affect John).



Anyway, we get to see the Time Machine and Time Travel which I was expecting, so I am happy for that. I didn't like the new John either. Too much modifications in each subsequent movie. The Terminator movies just doesn't feel coherent with no resemblance of characters. About the music, yes some punches and  variations are thrown in between to maintain the pace, but we only get to listen to the actual soundtrack at the very end. Which is next best thing. Also did you guys see the after credit scene?



Spoiler



We get to see the "core" of AI, which isn't destroyed. So  I really think atleast one more sequel will arrive, and possibly soon too, since Arnold is getting old for god sake.



Overall, Genesys can coexist as a story and as a continuation, but the original 3 movies of Terminator will be obviously always be the fan favorite. (Yes, T3 wasn't that bad. It showed the Judgment day, which was scary and a surprising end for that movie).


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 17, 2015)

Indru Netru Naalai (2015) - IMDb

Tamil Movie with time travel as a theme. A one time watch. Hats off to the crew for at least trying to do some thing different in a south indian movie.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 17, 2015)

Watched *Bahubali the beginning *7/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 17, 2015)

*Tanu weds Manu* - 8/10

Simple and short.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

Bahubali the beginning 8/10. You should give this movie a shot.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 17, 2015)

The first time - Surprisingly good teeny romantic chick flick.

The longest ride - If you liked 'The notebook', you'd like this, though the setup is completely different.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2015)

*Bajrangi Bhaijaan*

Came back from watching this movie today. I am not a Salman fan. I like the him as a guy, but despise his movies a lot. Atleast the recent movies which came out from past few years. So when I was dragged to watch this movie I had totally zero expectations. The formulaic approach of releasing movie on festivals like Id, I totally thought this was also going to be a mindless action movie.

So believe me when I say that you have got to see this movie! It shattered most of my expectation and proved to be a game changer for his stereotypical role that had become of him in recent times.

The movie is about a Pakistani girl who got lost in India, and later met Salman Khan, who after some incidents made reuniting the girl with her family his mission.

The little girl is one of the cutest I have ever seen. She is mute but her cuteness and expressions won my heart many times over. The opening scene of the movie itself I found commendable. And when Salman is introduced in typical hero fashion (with a song) all those apprehensions about his recent kind of movie started to appear in my mind. But as the movie progressed those slowly faded away and what shaped till the end of first half was a movie I appreciated with my hands open. The character of Salman is that of the guy in Aparichit. A guy who doesn't lie since he believes he is a true bhakt of Hanumam. Little does it helps him achieving his mission.

There are many good actors who are also introduced slowly, like Nawazuddin Siddiqui, whose presence provided big comic relief to the movie in later half of the movie. Om Puri also have a small guest role. 

What I loved about the movie is that there are situational comedy all over the film and yet it feels very serious. No character seems out of place or stretched. What I also loved about the film is that Salman isn't a larger than life character and story shows him like a common man. It's obvious that Salman would kick some behinds of people but it's only on one occasion in this film and if we leave some of the emotional drama that happens at the climax, this film was pure fun to watch.

On musical side, leaving couple of songs, every other song was soul touching. Song from Adnan Sami was another plus. Leaving couple of songs, every song was in background and where story was intertwined. Just one bad song about chicken is where you can take a break to have some air. But buckle up after that since rest of the movie will be some ride.

This movie on some levels made be speechless. Probably because I had some other expectations. If anyone remember the film Lucky, which came out exactly ten years ago (who had Sneha Ullal in lead female role) this film greatly made me feel like that. Lucky had failed miserably that time, but Bajrangi feels like will be a blockbuster. I hope so since the taste I have for movies doesn't always prove to be a hit in Bollywood. And not a lot of Salman movies have impressed me, yet Bajrangi felt like a blow of fresh air. Something which I would have easily missed because of my presumptions.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2015)

Lied through his teeth to escape culpable homicide. Nothing ever convince me to watch his movies until justice is served.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *Bajrangi Bhaijaan*
> 
> Came back from watching this movie today. I am not a Salman fan. I like the him as a guy, but despise his movies a lot. Atleast the recent movies which came out from past few years. So when I was dragged to watch this movie I had totally zero expectations. The formulaic approach of releasing movie on festivals like Id, I totally thought this was also going to be a mindless action movie.
> 
> ...



Et tu Brutus?!

Hmmm...this is interesting. May be having negative expectation helped you. Would wait for the DVD.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 18, 2015)

sorry for offtopic post but i really don't know where to post this, but some threads are missing after forum maintenance.......


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 18, 2015)

sorry for offtopic post but i really don't know where to post this, but some threads are missing after forum maintenance....... also posting is causing database error.........


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> sorry for offtopic post but i really don't know where to post this, but some threads are missing after forum maintenance....... also posting is causing database error.........



Refer this thread: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/192677-something-tdf-bit-off-after-forum-maintainence.html


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2015)

Bahubali : The Beginning awesome movie, great visuals great quality set, all actors played their roles perfectly its full of action, war, adventure

9/10


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2015)

I can watch movies with bad acting, low production values, bad cinematography, choppy editing, in an alien language. All wachowski releases in empty theater. Approached limits when it came to ABCD2 on 4DX. Have pretty low standards and easily pleased, so that's a deadly combination that allows me to appreciate movies starring shahid kapoor and/or directed by Prabhudeva in a bad quality cam rip played on a worse quality LCD screen in a Volvo. Satya 2 is my current fav, it has more going on to it than meets the eye. At such times I sincerely pray that a Salman Khan movie does not come on. Seriously, every movie has something to take away, but mostly that Tata Sumo is immune to inertia. The only thing you get in a Salman Khan movie, is Salman Khan.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 18, 2015)

*Saare jahan se mehga .... *Today on one of my roku 3 channel, i think "watch free flick" I was browsing Indian movies when I came across this almost non existent movie called "Saare Jahaan Se Mehnga...." Starring none other than "Aakho Dhekhi" character artist highly talented "Sanjay Mishra". Only like couple of reviews on IMDb which had nothing less than super praise for this one, and I though to give it a try. I am glad I did. Damm this one was a rare gem of a product from our bollywood. Debut movie from the director "Anshul Sharma" who assisted in movies like Dev D, Pyar ka punchnama ...etc has made a heart warming, subtle, satire on our typical "mehgayi" for people from lower middle class. Superbly directed with dialogues right on track and effluent performances from everybody makes this a must watch for people who knows quality cinema and can appreciate gem like these (instead of wasting time on crap like Bahubali and Bajrangi and what not). The director has caught the essence of lower middle class citizens masterfully. The humor is subtle, not over the top which is rare in Indian cinemas and most people will connect with the characters instantly......
its a solid* 8.3/10* for this one ....


----------



## quan chi (Jul 19, 2015)

*Piku*
Awesome! Some minor mistakes may be there but overall an awesome journey. No pretentious BS no over acting no over melodrama.

- - - Updated - - -

*Tanu weds manu returns*
The climax was a bit let own otherwise overall its a good movie.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 20, 2015)

*The Fault in our Stars*: 8/10 - This movie touched a chord deep down. and made me fall in love with Shailene Woodley. 

*The Spectacular Now*: 7/10 - Some great acting by Shailene Woodley and Miles Teller. 

Shailene Woodley. damn she is talented and beautiful. 



Spoiler



*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BOTIxNTE2NTQ3Nl5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMzMwOTk2Nw@@._V1__SX1537_SY723_.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2015)

Holy crap!
I didn't realize that the actor I saw in Fault in our Stars was the same as in Divergent! I guess I am getting old.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> *Bajrangi Bhaijaan*
> 
> Came back from watching this movie today. I am not a Salman fan. I like the him as a guy, but despise his movie a lot. Atleast the recent movies which came out from past few years. So when I was dragged to watch this movie I had totally zero expectations. The formulaic approach of releasing movie on festivals like Id, I totally thought this was also going to be a mindless action movie.
> 
> ...




I came here to share my experience about this movie, I thought why not to check what others may have already posted.. and here.. Bah.. you banged it already. Here its exactly same .. I avoid Salman Khan movie, for same reason you metioned, I was dragged by family to watch it.. and it totally blew away me .. at places while reading you, felt like as if I already posted but forgot when  .. 

And yes, that little girl.. Harshaali Malhotra ie. Munni.. ie. Shahida, that was one of the most adorable child role I saw recently. I felt like watching some kind of Disney Fairy Tale movie but thoroughly enjoyable .. specially after second half..

Could have written a lot more but  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]... you have already nailed it, I won't repeat


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2015)

liked Continuum (2006) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2015)

Surprisingly getting good reviews for Bajrangi. Is it really that good? 

I'm too traumatized to watch a Salman flick. Recently voluntarily watched "Kick" and I'm scarred from it.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2015)

scarred? kick is the grand salman unification theory, all other salman movies happen when he takes up various jobs as a cop, bodyguard, gangster etc in the framing story of kick
so kick is basically peak salman


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2015)

Anorion said:


> scarred? kick is the grand salman unification theory, all other salman movies happen when he takes up various jobs as a cop, bodyguard, gangster etc in the framing story of kick
> so kick is basically max salman



lol...."conspiracy keanu"


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2015)

Kick = Grand Unification Theory of Salman 

Yes, [MENTION=366]Ricky[/MENTION], the music plays a pivotal role in making this movie feel good. I am hooked on the songs of this movie, specially the music of "Tu Chahiye". It makes me all fuzzy inside. It's good man. Been listening to it day and night. Another song, "Tu Jo Mila" is also one song which I listen along with Tu Chahiye. Atif Aslam, Adnan Sami, Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, KK and other good singers have sung the songs. It was bound to come out good.

  [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] : Consider this movie as a movie, and not as a "Salman movie" and you have got yourself a pretty good flick. I was lucky that I didn't watch Kick, neither will I ever (I hope). I don't know what this movie have done to you, but I have watched Dabang. And this movie is nothing like it. The movie transcends space and time and even Salman. For all its intents it deserves a praise. I might even like to watch it again this weekend, if I have time.

Anyway, just for the record, I have updated some parts of my review and its on my blog in Bollywood section. (first link in my signature).


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Holy crap!
> I didn't realize that the actor I saw in Fault in our Stars was the same as in Divergent! I guess I am getting old.



if its the "actor" you are talking about, he plays Shailene's bro in Divergent and throughout the Insurgent series. 

but lets talk about Shailene please.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> if its the "actor" you are talking about, he plays Shailene's bro in Divergent and throughout the Insurgent series.
> 
> but lets talk about Shailene please.



Even the girl is an actor. Lets not get gender bias here. 
I was talking about Shailene only.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 21, 2015)

*zombieland*
Not that hilarious but fun to watch.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 21, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *zombieland*
> Not that hilarious but fun to watch.


I really enjoyed Zombieland 8/10.
The rules were fun. 
Twinkies fixation.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *zombieland*
> Not that hilarious but fun to watch.



i too watched it few days ago


----------



## Vyom (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone interested for Ant-man? I for one is not even slightest interested. "Marval" movie won't make me a viewer for this movie. Instead planning to watch "Harshaali" again in theater.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2015)

^lol ok
will remember this


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't like any super heroes movies. All same trash with hero saves the day. Nothing new except same old CGI, with 10% better effects this time and 20% more explosions, 50% more multi heroes in one trick.

Now unless it's something like Watchmen or where it is not a superficial super hero movie.

haha this is good low budget spoof


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> I don't like any super heroes movies. All same trash with hero saves the day. Nothing new except same old CGI, with 10% better effects this time and 20% more explosions, 50% more multi heroes in one trick.
> 
> Now unless it's something like Watchmen or where it is not a superficial super hero movie.
> 
> haha this is good low budget spoof



I've seen this movie. Its not a spoof. 

Kind of documentary on the person who makes such movies in this village.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermen_of_Malegaon

b/w the person who is acting as Superman had died after this movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Hard to watch, and even harder to enjoy unless the music and almost pathological eccentricity takes your fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shud go to must-not thread


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I've seen this movie. Its not a spoof.
> 
> Kind of documentary on the person who makes such movies in this village.
> 
> ...



I saw the documentary where director said it's a comedy of Superman. 

That person got married too during the shooting days. Not sure when he died though


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> I saw the documentary where director said it's a comedy of Superman.
> 
> That person got married too during the shooting days. Not sure when he died though


Not shown in movie.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Not shown in movie.



[YOUTUBE]dqRq7ZpjF0I[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting take on filming.


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2015)

anyone seen antman yet ? thinking of watching tomorrow, but a small size superhero will really be worth it..... ?

confused.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2015)

icebags said:


> anyone seen antman yet ? thinking of watching tomorrow, but a small size superhero will really be worth it..... ?
> 
> confused.



Only a single show here for the English one, that too at 10:40 PM 
Don't know if I'll be able to watch it. Don't want to waste money on the hindi dub.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> [YOUTUBE]dqRq7ZpjF0I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Interesting take on filming.


It was in news and that is the reason it was hyped and I came to know this movie exists.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 24, 2015)

Can't really watch this hour long video.
So what's the tl;dw?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 25, 2015)

*Silver Linings Playbook* - 9/10


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Can't really watch this hour long video.
> So what's the tl;dw?



Actual movie is 7 minutes. Check previous youtube link.

Documentary is about how movie was made on a budget less than 1 lakh (may be even lesser). Some cool jugaad tricks. Worked really well. Can be an inspiration for amateur movie makers.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 25, 2015)

icebags said:


> anyone seen antman yet ? thinking of watching tomorrow, but a small size superhero will really be worth it..... ?
> 
> confused.


Just saw... The humor is good, great special effects, great action. Links back to the avengers also. All in all a good movie. Not in the league of guardians of the galaxy though


----------



## Anorion (Jul 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Can't really watch this hour long video.
> So what's the tl;dw?



what why. Try. It can't be that bad. It's not Kick. 

I actually liked the message, how it was presented to the local audience, the idea that such a straightforward plan can also be a conspiracy.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2015)

*'71 8/10*

This is intense. 
Check it out for sure.


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2015)

Anybody watched Ant-man yet? Got some interesting ratings..

8/10·IMDb
79%·Rotten Tomatoes
64%·Metacritic


----------



## icebags (Jul 25, 2015)

*Ant Man -OK *

Just saw it on today morning show. It was OKish for a super hero movie, not much to expect not anything to get bored to.  

agreed with  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], humor was about good. apart from that, they tried to explain some antology, which went over my head, and there was some weird feeling chemistry between two or more people, which was not elaborately explained.

also subatomic theory was a bit hazy, they talked about reducing inter-atomic spaces, but how u go subatomic by reducing space ? idk. 

all in all, rs 75/- was ok for the 2D show.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Only a single show here for the English one, that too at 10:40 PM
> Don't know if I'll be able to watch it. Don't want to waste money on the hindi dub.



how about touring to some nearby city where its showing in english this weekend? u get to go on a travel and u get to see ur movie. two birds with 1 arrow !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

icebags said:


> how about touring to some nearby city where its showing in english this weekend? u get to go on a travel and u get to see ur movie. two birds with 1 arrow !



Here in C.G., Raipur is the only city where somebody can expect a show in English. 
Bhilai/Durg multiplexes always put up hindi dubs -_-

I don't think its wise to travel >15k km just to watch one movie.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 25, 2015)

icebags said:


> also subatomic theory was a bit hazy, they talked about reducing inter-atomic spaces, but how u go subatomic by reducing space ? idk.





> You could fit the entire human race in the volume of a sugar cube.
> This is because matter is incredibly, mind-bogglingly empty. An atom is like a miniature Solar System, with a tight nucleus playing the role of a Sun orbited by electrons like planets. But the nucleus is incredibly tiny compared with the orbits of the electrons. Tom Stoppard, the playwright, had the best image. He said, if the nucleus is like the altar of St Paul's cathedral, an electron is like a moth in the cathedral, one moment by the altar, the next by the dome. Imagine squeezing all the space out of an atom. Well, if you did that to all the atoms in all the people in the world, you could indeed fit the entire human race in the volume of a sugar cube.


Top 4 Bonkers things about the universe | Latest Features | physics.org


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2015)

Anybody watched  *Masaan 2015* ?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 26, 2015)

*Ant-Man* .... well let me start with this, There is nothing in AntMan that you have not seen before; as far as plot goes or how things unfold till the climax hits the scene. Its still cliched and messy here and there, but its a good mess rather than a superhero flick in depth and sense. It somehow manages to work. Mainly because the humor mostly falls correct than not, fine Performances, nothing out off ordinary. and saving grace; the effects.........., spectacularly shot. Fast and clean. The scene when our AntMan is running across a model with bad guys shooting and dispersing the model haywire is framed in excellence slomo. The tie up with Avengers here and there was cool. Over all a very decent watch ....*6.8/10*


----------



## Vyom (Jul 26, 2015)

6.8 is a lot going by your standards.
Still doesn't make me want to watch it. You must have caught up in it.

Waiting for actual rating once you get around to thinking about it. 

Meanwhile, I watched Bahubali today. Damn effects were nice and a good one coming out from Tollywood. Although still falls short to allow me to make a deep connection to characters. I don't really like the combination of fast forward combined with slowmo that the entire film's action sequences are governed with.

And the end.. The end... The cliffhanger.. Don't even let me start on it. I knew this was going to be a sequel, but the way it ended.. Not even an episode of series end like that. It felt amateurish to end like that.

I felt like I was being ripped of. Atleast close one part of story properly dammit. 2016. Wow.

On the bright side, we get to know that next part will come out soon. But seriously, the film felt completely off balance. Like my review of it here.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2015)

*Gabbar is Back 5.8/10*

Only gain from this movie is a very well crafted Hospital scene. Rest are re-re-revisited formula.
  [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] You rated 8 to "Sare Jahan se Mehanga". I mean its unbelievable. I can't seem to recall when was the last time I saw you rating a movie pas 7.3.

B/w  few recco for you, need feedback

Dekh Tamasha Dekh
Sleep Tight
Bheetu 

Please yaar dekh le. Kab se recommend kar raha hoon, koi nahi dekh raha hai.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Pyaar ka Punchnama (2011) - 7/10

*​Realistic comedy and the incidents in the film are real slices of life.Shows woman psyche and man's perception of relationship.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> 6.8 is a lot going by your standards.
> Still doesn't make me want to watch it. You must have caught up in it.
> 
> Waiting for actual rating once you get around to thinking about it.



mmmm well I might be a bit loose on this, coz as I sad I somehow enjoyed it ..... It might also be the fact that I went with low expectations, unlike Terminator:Genises where I went with skyrocketing expectations and in comparison it landed pretty short, hence low ration vs a bit better rating for AntMan.



rhitwick said:


> *Gabbar is Back 5.8/10*
> 
> Only gain from this movie is a very well crafted Hospital scene. Rest are re-re-revisited formula.
> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] You rated 8 to "Sare Jahan se Mehanga". I mean its unbelievable. I can't seem to recall when was the last time I saw you rating a movie pas 7.3.
> .



Oh sare jahan se mehnga was a stellar movie. I cannt recall any bollywood movie in last 5-6 years that has impressed me as did this. I think the last movie I rated an 8 was "Do Duni Chaar" which came in 2010. Please do watch sare jahan se mehgan is you can manage to find. Its really a fine piece of cinema.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> Dekh Tamasha Dekh
> Sleep Tight
> Bheetu
> 
> Please yaar dekh le. Kab se recommend kar raha hoon, koi nahi dekh raha hai.



R U recommending these to me??


----------



## icebags (Jul 26, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Top 4 Bonkers things about the universe | Latest Features | physics.org



that is probably the concept if u take away even the sub atomic spcaes etc, which i think will destroy the atomic properties. in the movie tho, the talked about reducing inter atomic spaces, very well maintaining the atomic properties.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2015)

sam9s said:


> R U recommending these to me??


yes, i am


----------



## zapout (Jul 26, 2015)

Ant man: 6.7

It was okay eish movie. 
At first I didn't like the comedy,  but it grew on me and by the ending It was hysterical. 

The movie feels a bit short,  like if they are missing something , like some major Storyline edited out. 

Edgar Wright was attached to the project at first   and I can see his comedy/action style in there.
The whole movie felt like someone(Edgar) lifted the movie to something great and in the mid way let it go.
Movie had potential. 
One thing the movie did very nicely is connecting itself with MSU. 

It was not worth 325 in pvr shitty 3d and cropped out scaling.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 26, 2015)

*True Story* - James Franco and Jonah Hill in serious roles. One cracker of a movie, except for the ending.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 26, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> yes, i am



Okey ... I will see if I can find those and give them a shot


----------



## Ricky (Jul 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Here in C.G., Raipur is the only city where somebody can expect a show in English.
> Bhilai/Durg multiplexes always put up hindi dubs -_-
> 
> I don't think its wise to travel >15k km just to watch one movie.



15K is like nothing these days..  get a RE and join a Rider group, you will then ride even 50Km as if you it was grocery store in next neighbourhood.  However, also depends upon movie, if its worthy to travel.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2015)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] hi, saw you posting few movies about serial killers consecutively.

Can you post a list of all 'serial killer' movies you've seen?
Its my fav genre too.

I would like to know how much I'm yet to cover.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

Ricky said:


> 15K is like nothing these days..  get a RE and join a Rider group, you will then ride even 50Km as if you it was grocery store in next neighbourhood.  However, also depends upon movie, if its worthy to travel.



Seems like the management shifted the show to 5:50 PM 
Gonna watch it tomorrow.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 26, 2015)

*Bajrangi bhaijaan*
Emotional blackmail. Even books could not teach people what will movies teach!
Anyways far superior than kabir khan's previous garbage. In fact comparing this with his previous film would be an insult to this film.
Though this movie has some cliche especially towards the end but still it could be ignored.
Yes its a good must watch movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *I Saw the Devil (2010)
> 
> **The Chaser (2008)
> 
> ...


I've seen all these.

In last two days you've seen couple of serial killer movies.
Can you list those too, here ?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 26, 2015)

*Bajrangi bhaijaan 7/10*
Undoubtedly the best movie of Salman Khan in recent times.
Overall movie was good but some things didn't look realistic. But can be ignored.
The girl in the movie was cute.
offtopic I have not been that active here. Have there been any posts from folks here regarding Bahubali?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> offtopic I have not been that active here. Have there been any posts from folks here regarding Bahubali?


Yes, start reading from 4 pages back.

- - - Updated - - -

*Sparks 5.8/10*

A superhero movie with a different way of representation.
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], well its obviously not up to the mark of Watchmen. You could give this a try.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ant-Man

7.5/10

Surprisingly good movie, with all the proper boxes ticked. Marvel is doing it.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2015)

Anybody watched *Justice League: Gods & Monsters? *
*My take - 8/10
*
It's a different take on the JL, that we know now and much darker than the previously released New-52 movies (JL: Flashpoint paradox/War/Throne of Atlantis).


----------



## Ricky (Jul 27, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Bajrangi bhaijaan*
> Emotional blackmail. Even books could not teach people what will movies teach!
> Anyways far superior than kabir khan's previous garbage. In fact comparing this with his previous film would be an insult to this film.
> Though this movie has some cliche especially towards the end but still it could be ignored.
> Yes its a good must watch movie.



Kabir Khan is coming with "Phantom" and surprisingly its again about India - Pakistan issues but with different take. But I have some feelings that it may not be a decent intelligent flick ..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 28, 2015)

*Old Boy* - 10/10

Korean version. Must watch.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 28, 2015)

*Child 44* - Based on the serial child killings in Russia during the war era. Tom Hardy / Noomi Rapace in a gripping role. A bit too lengthy like _Hitler: The rise of evil_.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Sparks 5.8/10*
> 
> A superhero movie with a different way of representation.
> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], well its obviously not up to the mark of Watchmen. You could give this a try.



Ok, this better be good


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2015)

*Ant-Man *8.5/10

Liked it. It was hilarious.



Spoiler



Post credits, Lang will join Cap in Civil War


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> Ok, this better be good



Its not "good" but different at least.
Don't raise your hopes.


----------



## icebags (Jul 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Ant-Man *8.5/10
> 
> Liked it. It was hilarious.
> 
> ...



at least u saw the post credits, the cinema hall i went to, dropped curtain in front of our face. total movie arrogant people.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2015)

icebags said:


> at least u saw the post credits, the cinema hall i went to, dropped curtain in front of our face. total movie arrogant people.


I don't remember cinema hall with curtains .. ?



Saw *Appleseed Alpha*
A 3D animation movie , one time watch only if you love CGI / 3D animation. Technically a very advance movie and logically .. don't even bother to ask.  . Its about future after a major WAR, earth is full of cyborg and android, they also also have humanoid.. 
My ratings: 6/10


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh... There are cinema halls with curtains. I saw a movie in one such hall while I was in Jaipur. Name of the cinema hall is Raj Mandir. It's very fascinating to be there. Feels very royal.
Curtains are closed while in intervals too. You can checkout the pics here:
Rajmandir gallery


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2015)

That makes sense.., old cinema halls have curtains, I have heard about Rajmandir, my mom told me about it and how royalish it is and she saw it in her childhood.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

icebags said:


> at least u saw the post credits, the cinema hall i went to, dropped curtain in front of our face. total movie arrogant people.


In that case, I wouldn't leave the hall unless they showed it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2015)

*Ex Machina 9/10*

I'm amazed and I'm in love.

Its movies like these made me an avid movie viewer. Its movies like these that motivate me to not lose hope on B-grade C-grade movies.
Its movies like these that inspired someone to create this thread.

Must watch!


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Ex Machina 9/10*
> 
> I'm amazed and I'm in love.
> 
> ...



Looks like a must watch. I know the ending though. Spoiled somewhere.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2015)

*ant man - 7/10*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

*Survivor (2015) -7/10*

Milla Jovovich stars in 'Survivor', a thriller about a State Department  employee newly posted to the American embassy in London, where she is  charged with stopping terrorists from getting into the U.S. Putting her  in the line of fire: targeted for death, framed for crimes she didn't  commit, discredited and on the run. Now she must find a way to clear her  name and stop a large-scale terrorist attack set for New Year's Eve in  New York's Times Square.                                              

*Hot Pursuit (2015) -7/10*

An uptight by-the-book cop must protect the widow of a drug boss from crooked cops and gunmen.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2015)

*Ant-Man 6/10*

Average superhero movie. "Gurdians of the Galaxy" was better than this...and "Gurdians of the Galaxy" was average in itself.

But, to be very frank...reminded me of Makkhi/Eega movie. I think they did a better job.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2015)

*American Sniper 6.5/10*

Seemed very much alike to "Hurt Locker".

Direction is neat.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *American Sniper 6.5/10*
> 
> *Seemed very much alike to "Hurt Locker".
> *
> Direction is neat.



are you kidding,  please never compare poop to masterpiece, American Sniper was typical american propaganda bullshit, a b grade movie to be honest.. lol they even used a fake plastic baby in one scene..
The Hurt Locker, on the otherhand is a masterpiece


----------



## icebags (Jul 31, 2015)

yup, no comparisons. 

pixels, anyone ? 



Vyom said:


> Oh... There are cinema halls with curtains. I saw a movie in one such hall while I was in Jaipur. Name of the cinema hall is Raj Mandir. It's very fascinating to be there. Feels very royal.
> Curtains are closed while in intervals too. You can checkout the pics here:
> Rajmandir gallery



classy hall decoration, more like an opera house ! probably attracts some good numbers of tourists too ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> are you kidding,  please never compare poop to masterpiece, American Sniper was typical american propaganda bullshit, a b grade movie to be honest.. lol they even used a fake plastic baby in one scene..
> The Hurt Locker, on the otherhand is a masterpiece



I wrote what I felt.

Theme is pretty same.

I don't care about propaganda or what...I saw a movie and found similarities.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 31, 2015)

wanted to see antman last week but could not go due to the late night timing( the only english show was at 11 pm)...this week, no more english show..only hindi show at 8:30 pm.. gavaar PVR


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Yes, also must watch Letters from Iwo Jima (2006) and Changeling (2008) if not watched.,



Have watched "Changeling" not looking forward to "Letters from Iwo Jima".

b/w any particular reason for recommending these two?
I see no similarity between these two!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> wanted to see antman last week but could not go due to the late night timing( the only english show was at 11 pm)...this week, no more english show..only hindi show at 8:30 pm.. gavaar PVR


Shoot an email to cc complaining that Bajrangi crap is getting excessive show timings and seems like management is doing charity by putting up one show of Antman (English) that too at 11 PM. 

Worked for me here. Inox shifted it to 6 PM slot.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Barefoot 5/10*

After finishing I went to IMDB and was surprised to see its high rating. I just could not understand why people loved it so much!

This movie is not good, not bad...its basically nothing. Fails to evoke any kind of emotion in you.
Full of loopholes, and lacking common sense. 

Even Sajid Khan directs better movies than this.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2015)

shreeux said:


> An unusual story cleverly handled by the director. Deft screenplay, *spicy dialogues and a mind blowing performance by Kangana* which is ably supported by the rest of the cast. Delightful small town flavor.
> 
> 
> *Tanu Weds Manu Returns (2015) 6.5/10*
> U/A | 128 min | Comedy, Drama, Romance | 22 May 2015 (USA)



The only thing I'll agree with this movie is the bolded part. 
The movie has its faults; loopholes, lacking logic and at time depending on the short attention span of its viewers but all these are shadowed by its dialogs and powerhouse performance by Kangna.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Shoot an email to cc complaining that *Bajrangi crap* is getting excessive show timings and seems like management is doing charity by putting up one show of Antman (English) that too at 11 PM.
> 
> Worked for me here. Inox shifted it to 6 PM slot.


Bro, I don't agree with your views. I think Bajrangi Bhaijan is a decent flick.
I agree you may have views different from others.
Did you watch the movie?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bro, I don't agree with your views. I think Bajrangi Bhaijan is a decent flick.
> I agree you may have views different from others.
> Did you watch the movie?



I won't watch any movie of a criminal. For that one movie, other movies' slots were reduced or not alloted. -_-


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't watch any movie of a criminal. For that one movie, other movies' slots were reduced or not alloted. -_-



This is a very sensitive issue but I would say watch a movie for movie's sake.
Don't bring other aspects into it.

If you look closely you would find many famous persons having a dark past and at times even convicted criminal. 
Don't make it personal. 

*Blended 6/10*

The main theme matches with an old hindi movie "*Khatta Meetha*"
Its good to see Drew Barrymore after a long time. She's still beautiful.

Anyway, a good timepass movie. Watchable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> This is a very sensitive issue but I would say watch a movie for movie's sake.
> Don't bring other aspects into it.
> 
> If you look closely you would find many famous persons having a dark past and at times even convicted criminal.
> Don't make it personal.



My main reason was (still is) that Ant-man got treated like an Indie movie from a no-name studio. Sure everybody wants to cash-in on salman's movies but allotting it 75 shows compared to a mere 2 of Ant-man (not counting hindi dubbed) that too around 11 PM is just ridiculous. I was hoping to watch it in morning because the hall is nearly empty and nobody disturbs.

I agree with ashs1 as managements of multiplexes here consist of gavaar people. I have to ask them specifically to show post credits scenes every time else they just cut the movie off as soon as credits start. -_-

( I know RDJ wasn't considered good until he did Iron Man  )


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Ex Machina 9/10*
> 
> I'm amazed and I'm in love.
> 
> ...



Watched it. I will reserve my judgment here.

Watch this (the basic premise of movie is the same):


There is an equally good animated movie similar to this.
HAL

Brilliant movie, leaves you wanting for more just before it ends. 60 minutes runtime.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Watched it. I will reserve my judgment here.



And I would really love to hear it. 
Please post.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> And I would really love to hear it.
> Please post.



It's one of those movies which takes some time to build a firm opinion. I will write down after few days.

It's more about the idea.

Do watch the youtube video. Closing sentences are an eye opener. It will likely make you understand this movie better.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's one of those movies which takes some time to build a firm opinion. I will write down after few days.
> 
> It's more about the idea.
> 
> Do watch the youtube video. Closing sentences are an eye opener. It will likely make you understand this movie better.



The trailer seemed OK nothing intriguing as you guys are posting here. It seems like a usual hollywood movie where man creates machine & the machine develops emotions. 
PS: I'm not into Sci-Fi movies, only Nolan's movie impressed me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

theterminator said:


> The trailer seemed OK nothing intriguing as you guys are posting here. It seems like a usual hollywood movie where man creates machine & the machine develops emotions.
> PS: I'm not into Sci-Fi movies, only Nolan's movie impressed me.



It's not Nolan type entertainer. It's more clinical in execution with fair bit of suspense.

The basic premise is very well what troubles the current AI scientists.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Oh... There are cinema halls with curtains. I saw a movie in one such hall while I was in Jaipur. Name of the cinema hall is Raj Mandir. It's very fascinating to be there. Feels very royal.
> Curtains are closed while in intervals too. You can checkout the pics here:
> Rajmandir gallery



I guess they may use it for theatrical performances too. That's why curtains.

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> Based on the Japanese novel "Kasha" by author Miyuki Miyabe (published July 15, 1992 by Futabasha Publishers). Novel was translated into English in 1999 and published under the title of "All She Was Worth".
> 
> 
> A woman suddenly disappears. Her fiance then sets out to find her and, in the process, uncovers layers of dark hidden secrets.
> ...



This was one amazing movie mind bending movie from Korea after a long time. Brilliant ending.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> This was one amazing movie mind bending movie from Korea after a long time. Brilliant ending.



_Helpless _was good. I had watched it few years back and found it average. Watched it again and totally loved it this time. Have you watched _101 Architecture_ yet? It is a must watch for hardcore Korean movies fans here. Sadly, I am the only one who seemed to have watched it yet.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2015)

a_medico said:


> _Helpless _was good. I had watched it few years back and found it average. Watched it again and totally loved it this time. Have you watched _101 Architecture_ yet? It is a must watch for hardcore Korean movies fans here. Sadly, I am the only one who seemed to have watched it yet.



Ok, I will get 101. There werent really any more good movies from Korea. So wasn't keen to watch anything.

I have these in my current list:
Tanu Weds Manu Returns
Edge of Tomorrow
Nightcrawler

Helpless makes you think even after movie ends. I learned to appreciate it after few days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Ok, I will get 101. There werent really any more good movies from Korea. So wasn't keen to watch anything.
> 
> I have these in my current list:
> Tanu Weds Manu Returns
> ...



Nightcrawler and Edge Of Tomorrow are good. Latter is based on *All You Need Is Kill *manga.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't understand why some people are calling multiplex management as "gavaar". If you _prefer_ to watch a movie in English, that doesn't make you Shakespeare either. Heck, even I prefer to watch some of the dubbed English movies, sometimes only though depending upon the genre (not all dubs are good).

Everybody has got their own preferences, and you gotta learn to respect them. Small cities anyway have very few "English" viewers, so what's business logic to air there ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't understand why some people are calling multiplex management as "gavaar". If you _prefer_ to watch a movie in English, that doesn't make you Shakespeare either. Heck, even I prefer to watch some of the dubbed English movies, sometimes only though depending upon the genre (*not all dubs are good*).
> 
> Everybody has got their own preferences, and you gotta learn to respect them. Small cities anyway have very few "English" viewers, so what's business logic to air there ?



Dubs are never good. Recent hindi dubbing have ruined characters and thus the movie. I don't actually care what the original language of the movie is, I just prefer watching them with dialogues unchanged. (like in *GOTG*: Orb ka gola or *Harry Potter*: Pitramev Sanrakshram  )

Raipur is a metropolitan and not exactly a small city. 

BTW:



> I have to ask them specifically to show post credits scenes every time else they just cut the movie off as soon as credits start. -_-


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't deny that dubs are sometimes pathetic, but that doesn't give you the right to call someone a gavaar.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

*Mission Impossible 5: Rogue Nation (2015) :10/10*

*Summary:*
Ethan and the team take on their most impossible mission yet, eradicating  the Syndicate - an International rogue organization as highly skilled as  they are, committed to destroying the IMF.


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Mission Impossible 5: Rogue Nation (2015) -10/10*
> 
> *Summary:*
> Ethan and the team take on their most impossible mission yet, eradicating  the Syndicate - an International rogue organization as highly skilled as  they are, committed to destroying the IMF.


Where did you watch. Is that 10/10 out -10/10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Mission Impossible 5: Rogue Nation (2015) -10/10*
> 
> *Summary:*
> Ethan and the team take on their most impossible mission yet, eradicating  the Syndicate - an International rogue organization as highly skilled as  they are, committed to destroying the IMF.




Movie will release on 7th Aug.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Movie will release on 7th Aug.





amjath said:


> Where did you watch. Is that 10/10 out -10/10


Watch Kick@ss.


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2015)

shreeux said:


> How do you watch in ordinary print?
> 
> I must watch in 1080p or In theatre only..!!!
> 
> If missed in theatre...I'll wait 1080 release..!!!





bssunilreddy said:


> Watch Kick@ss.


Yes correct, total worth in theatre. Reviews are very promising, ghost protocol brought me edge of the seat in theatre, hope this will as well
OT: did you guys see like by me to above post? Liked from Tapatalk.


----------



## harry10 (Aug 2, 2015)

shreeux said:


> How do you watch in ordinary print?
> 
> I must watch in 1080p or In theatre only..!!!
> 
> If missed in theatre...I'll wait 1080 release..!!!



Exactly. Such movies can't be justified on shitty cam prints. If by chance i miss hall then I need a 720p or 1080 whichever is available at least. 

Saw Bajrangi. My parents loved it. I like it too inspire of the fact I am not a fan of Salman. Loopholes are plenty but the premise is good and you don't get bored anytime. 
Rating - 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2015)

^^.. Yes..thats the one


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 3, 2015)

*Bahubali* - 8/10



*50/50* - 7/10


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nightcrawler and Edge Of Tomorrow are good. Latter is based on *All You Need Is Kill *manga.



Watched *Tanu Weds Manu Returns* - 7.2/10 -  Ok story. Liked the haryanvi accent. Few social issues touched upon. I hope people break the taboo and just don't consider it as a movie.

I went in watching without reading the premise. Worked better.

Next up, Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2015)

*The Man Who Saved the World                       (2014)          - 9/10.*


Summary:
Few people know of him... Yet hundreds of millions of people are alive  because of him. The actions of Stanislav Petrov, a retired Soviet  military officer, prevented the start of a worldwide nuclear war and the  devastation of much of the Earth.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't watch any movie of a criminal. For that one movie, other movies' slots were reduced or not alloted. -_-


I believe some of the famous  Hollywood actors have been to jail that doesn't mean you would stop watching their movies Woud you?
I don't think it's Salman Khan problem if they have so many shows in the multiplex. 
Even I feel bad that there are so many shows running of Baahubali here in Hyderabad coz of it's popularity, it maybe a great movie or whatever but I think maybe they could put an additional show for some other English movies. But for that reason I wouldn't go around tearing apart the team of Bahubali.



SaiyanGoku said:


> My main reason was (still is) that Ant-man got treated like an Indie movie from a no-name studio. Sure everybody wants to cash-in on salman's movies but allotting it 75 shows compared to a mere 2 of Ant-man (not counting hindi dubbed) that too around 11 PM is just ridiculous. I was hoping to watch it in morning because the hall is nearly empty and nobody disturbs.
> 
> I agree with ashs1 as managements of multiplexes here consist of gavaar people. I have to ask them specifically to show post credits scenes every time else they just cut the movie off as soon as credits start. -_-
> 
> ( I know RDJ wasn't considered good until he did Iron Man  )



Yeah you should take out the anger on the Multiplex guys fair enough.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2015)

a_medico said:


> _Helpless _was good. I had watched it few years back and found it average. Watched it again and totally loved it this time. Have you watched _101 Architecture_ yet? It is a must watch for hardcore Korean movies fans here. Sadly, I am the only one who seemed to have watched it yet.



It's on my list now. After Edge of Tomorrow and Nightcrawler.

I noticed that Han Ga In is in one of the lead roles...omg.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

*Odd Thomas (2013) - 7/10*

Summary:
In a California desert town, a short-order cook with clairvoyant  abilities encounters a mysterious man with a link to dark, threatening  forces.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow - 7.8/10 - It's a cool concept but then it doesn't avoid Hollywood cliches. Fun to watch if you are into video games. I think it could have been done better. The blood part quite doesn't add up. There were few stupid scenes like that car chase.

Nightcrawler - 7.5/10 - Hate the main character. Gives Taxi Driver Vibe. Jake's acting was perfect and in line with his character.

Btw, I came across Slither once again while cleaning my movie list. It's a fun, dark, slithering, horror comedy. Must watch for the fans of genre.

Next one, Architecture 101.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2015)

*Get Hard 6/10*

Don't expect much and you might just laugh.

Two more movies that I've seen which matches the exact same theme 
*Let's go to prison*
*Big Stan*


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

*Architecture 101* - 8.4/10 - Apart from non existent background score, this movie is a must watch. A mature story that ends on a high note. I found few cool storytelling techniques to note down. Like that wallet scene from "A Man Who Was Superman". Could have been even better with well chosen background score. Starting is predictable like any other Korean Melodrama. Second half is where it becomes "the experience". The definition of kiss demonstrated by main protagonist's friend was kind of tickle my bones funny. I kept on comparing it to The Classic, but no, this is not similar in any way. Still a good one to watch, albeit a little slow in the beginning if you have seen lots of Korean movies.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

[META] we need to aggregate all the movies recommended in this thread into a list.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [META] we need to aggregate all the movies recommended in this thread into a list.



No practical use. Thread turned from "good movies list" to general movie discussion thread quite a lot of time ago. Hence the title name change in between.
Just referring Top IMDb list are have more practical use.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2015)

*It Follows 7/10*

Ah, another good atmospheric horror movie.
Slow at pace (I really prefer slow speed for horror, for a good movie that is itself a point eeriness)
Good acting by the lead girl and more over a novel idea.

A non-invasive but chilling movie. Always having this undercurrent of tension that  something might just happen now. The premise so that the director does not have to focus camera to a character to point you to that direction.
'Caue you've already seen 'cause you were already searching the whole screen for any out of ordinary things and that denotes the success of this movie. It involves YOU...

Could not get the end though...going to IMDB for study.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2015)

The age of Adaline - A woman who stops ageing. Sounds like a familiar theme? But a lovely movie.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 6, 2015)

*Office space*
Must watch movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 6, 2015)

*Date Movie* - Disaster/10


*Bajrangi Baijaan *- 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2015)

^^ Added to the list


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 6, 2015)

So, has anyone seen drishyam Hindi version? How is it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2015)

I just found out that American Sniper won an academy award for "Best Sound Editing"..
LOL, I hope they were trolling because Interstellar totally deserved that.. no question about it


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 6, 2015)

@ rhitwick, bro can I have some suggestions on some good horror flicks?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick, bro can I have some suggestions on some good horror flicks?


Oculus (2013) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> @ rhitwick, bro can I have some suggestions on some good horror flicks?



I would refer you to this thread
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/167357-horror-gore-thriller-movies-list.html

Horror is a very personal and weird category for movie recommendation. What scares me might not even make an impact on you.
I would not want to recommend any name to for this.

That list has every possible good horror movie names. Just stay away from movies having "gore" against it.

 [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] you are the thread OP. Why don't you update the list with new movies?


----------



## sam9s (Aug 7, 2015)

*Rendition* ....wow watched this movie on MN+ knowing nothing about and didnt even visit IMDB before (which I usually do) to checkout the score. But I was surprised by the rating on IMDB after I completed it. A 7+ for me was always on the card ..... Its a true story about an Egyptian who has been living in the United States for 20 years and is detained on suspicion of being helping a terrorist group while returning from S.A. There are 3 plots running in parallel and all come together nicely at the end with a decent satisfying and to an extent surprising climax. Story moves slowly but u never loose interest. Performances are top notch and direction is subtle and real .... (baring a few details). Worth watch .....* 7/10* for this one.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 7, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> So, has anyone seen drishyam Hindi version? How is it?



I'd say one time good watch. You may watch it for a change.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 7, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'd say one time good watch. You may watch it for a change.


Thing is, I have not seen the original Malayalam or recently released Tamil version also. Now I will watch all 3 versions !


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 7, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Thing is, I have not seen the original Malayalam or recently released Tamil version also. Now I will watch all 3 versions !


I felt they should have casted someone else in the Hindi version of drishyam..apart from tabu, nobody seemed perfect..
The Malayalam version and the Tamil version ( papanasam) were much much much better.( in terms of performance).


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] you are the thread OP. Why don't you update the list with new movies?


OK..I will but please add your suggestions there also
Its been a long time since I last visited that thread


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 7, 2015)

@ Zangatsu and Rhitwick I don't see people updating that thread often.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2015)

*Mission impossible: Rogue Nation*
Movie is good. Only good.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 7, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Mission impossible: Rogue Nation*
> Movie is good. Only good.


Better than ghost protocol?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Better than ghost protocol?


No not better but somewhat near it. Overall far better than MI 2 & better than MI 3.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 7, 2015)

quan chi said:


> No not better but somewhat near it. Overall far better than MI 2 & better than MI 3.



Well, that sounds promising!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 8, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *It Follows 7/10*


Interesting movie.  This movie needs a prequel.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2015)

*Focus 6/10*

Known premise but in a con movie the you wait for the con to happen and how smoothly it happens.
So, you that plenty in this movie.

Twists are good but predictable in way that you know what would happen in the end.

One time watch.

b/w the girl overacts and takes overacting to a new level.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2015)

*Mad Max - Fury Road* .... Mind Blowing ..... this movie is batshit insane man. Starts off with action, continues with action and ends with action. Stunts, effects and CGI are just top notch. The plot is non existent (which is what most of the haters of this movie are discussing on IMDB) BUT if you ask me execution is what made the difference.
The visuals and the cinematography of the dystopian world is amazing. The pace is insane, that probably is why quite a few viewers did not like the movie. It does not give time for viewer to absorb the characters, and immediately puts them in the world of ultra action. For me it had just enough to bond with the characters and then just enjoy the hell ride it offers. I truly enjoyed the movie ...................... *7.5/10*


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2015)

what did you take points off for? like what kept it from being a 9 or better


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2015)

Anorion said:


> what did you take points off for? like what kept it from being a 9 or better



Plot for one ...... it was practically non existent. Character development. I would have loved to care about characters more than I did. Action though was gritty and well choreographed, there were few instances where it looked unrealistic. 9 is huge on my point scale. there is hardly any movie in the past decade that I gave 9 . And there is just a couple that touched a perfect 10 on my scale in my entire movie watching journey...


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2015)

^sure. These are valid criticisms, but the movie was perfect in the sense it achieved every single thing it tried to do. The back story being sparse was a deliberate aesthetic choice, so was the "plot". But, the movie never fell short of what it set out to do.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2015)

^^ yes completely agree, that is the reason I gave it a +7 which speaks in itself given the fact how critically I rate movies ....


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2015)

Fury Road is one of all time fav now.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 9, 2015)

^^^ added to the list.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

*Aloha (2015) - 10/10*

Plot Summary:
A celebrated military contractor returns to the site of his greatest  career triumphs and reconnects with a long-ago love while unexpectedly  falling for the hard-charging Air Force watch-dog assigned to him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2015)

Baby - Crap movie. It's like the director has gone worse. **** cinematography and special effects. Obnoxious music with no coherency. Comical scenes. I wonder why the high ratings on imdb ?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Baby - Crap movie. It's like the director has gone worse. **** cinematography and special effects. Obnoxious music with no coherency. Comical scenes. I wonder why the high ratings on imdb ?



I agree with you. Well I would not say crap but its just an average movie. I also don't understand why this movie is so overrated. There were so many cliche & none of the scenes were that much thrilling.

*Mystic river*
Well it would be my first clint eastwood movie. Overall the movie is good & more of a drama than mystery.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Baby - Crap movie. It's like the director has gone worse. **** cinematography and special effects. Obnoxious music with no coherency. Comical scenes. I wonder why the high ratings on imdb ?


Do you mean the akshay Kumar movie?


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Do you mean the akshay Kumar movie?



Yeah.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 9, 2015)

I bet the high rating is because people were expecting something like Heyy Babyy or Entertainment and it wasn't sooo bad
Also Special 26 had much of the same crew and set up, so this was kind of like a spiritual sequel. Remember theater was screaming every time Rana came on screen, and got ecstatic when that chick kicked ass before AK could help her. But watched in south India, so expectations were low.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I bet the high rating is because people were expecting something like Heyy Babyy or Entertainment and it wasn't sooo bad
> Also Special 26 had much of the same crew and set up, so this was kind of like a spiritual sequel. Remember theater was screaming every time Rana came on screen, and got ecstatic when that chick kicked ass before AK could help her. But watched in south India, so expectations were low.



special 26 has an idiotic climax.  This director's almost every movie is overrated.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2015)

For those who have watched Drishyam.



Spoiler



I felt throughout the movie that the lead actress Shriya Saran voice was given by Genelia D'souza. Was it really the case?


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> For those who have watched Drishyam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't feel so.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2015)

ico said:


> No, I didn't feel so.



Strange. All of us who went to see the movie felt it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

*Fantastic Four (2015) - 9/10*

Plot Summary:
Four young outsiders teleport to an alternate and dangerous universe  which alters their physical form in shocking ways. The four must learn  to harness their new abilities and work together to save Earth from a  former friend turned enemy.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Strange. All of us who went to see the movie felt it.


may be she sounds same?

I was watching her act for the first time. I don't even know how Genelia sounds like.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Fantastic Four (2015) - 9/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:
> Four young outsiders teleport to an alternate and dangerous universe  which alters their physical form in shocking ways. The four must learn  to harness their new abilities and work together to save Earth from a  former friend turned enemy.



Has got 9% on rotten tomatoes. DB: Evolution has 14% and is the worst siht I've ever seen after Naruto and Naruto Shitpuddle.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Fantastic Four (2015) - 9/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:
> Four young outsiders teleport to an alternate and dangerous universe  which alters their physical form in shocking ways. The four must learn  to harness their new abilities and work together to save Earth from a  former friend turned enemy.


We know plot summary. Post your views. 

b/w critics are bashing this movie very badly. 
Even the director alienated himself from this movie's fate.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> We know plot summary. Post your views.
> 
> b/w critics are bashing this movie very badly.
> Even the director alienated himself from this movie's fate.



Rated 4 in IMDB. Lower than 2005 version!


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> We know plot summary. Post your views.
> 
> b/w critics are bashing this movie very badly.
> Even the director alienated himself from this movie's fate.



I think we can create an exception for bssunil.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 10, 2015)

*Njan Steve Lopez -* 7/10

Good serious film.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Fantastic Four (2015) - 9/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:
> Four young outsiders teleport to an alternate and dangerous universe  which alters their physical form in shocking ways. The four must learn  to harness their new abilities and work together to save Earth from a  former friend turned enemy.



I heard it bombed the box office.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Fantastic Four (2015) - 9/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:
> Four young outsiders teleport to an alternate and dangerous universe  which alters their physical form in shocking ways. The four must learn  to harness their new abilities and work together to save Earth from a  former friend turned enemy.



Thanks for spoiling the movie "a hole"


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2015)

*Creep 8/10*

Watch this movie, yes do it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Thanks for spoiling the movie "a hole"


Haven't you watched the first "Fantastic Four" movie?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

*Exeter (2015) - 6/10*

Plot Summary:
A group of teenagers accidentally release an evil spirit that starts to possess them one by one.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

^ Sounds like Evil Dead.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2015)

quan chi said:


> special 26 has an idiotic climax.  This director's almost every movie is overrated.



what? which bit? It actually happened, btw.
don't see much deviation from the story *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1987_Opera_House_heist

oh wow 8.2 on IMDB, and I totally agree. Guess one explanation is that there were absolutely no good movies by bollywood at that time. Hawaizaada was fun, nice sets but was too fantastic to be seen as a real story. Badlapur was just horrible fantasies, the censor board should ban movies like this which have nothing but deviance and blatant exploitation, the worst crime being that it was badly made and had absolutely nothing to offer even in subtext. Ab Tak Chappan 2.. Actually good, but again it is a fantasy, and not a good update on... uh, the forces we are mentally fighting. And Hunterr... now that was good, really good, not at all like the trailers, and I think it was just the title sequence that got the A certificate. This is actually a child friendly sex comedy, but guess it was marketed too cheesily for people to go watch it. 

In the middle of all this, Baby was real. It was almost like MI, a hollywood film. It had heroes from north and south, and it was a somewhat more realistic and grounded portrayal of agency operations, using accurate terminology and without exaggerating the capabilities of those involved. Not saying it was real, even hollywood can be dumb here, but it was more real than usual. Anupam Kher being the old seasoned hacker was fun, especially when transferring files onto a USB drive from a laptop is not the most overblown cgi sequence in the movie. So I guess, Baby was appreciated for deviating a lot within the formula.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2015)

Baby is a badly made movie. They focused so much on good people that they forgot to create a good antagonist. 

End result villains hardly did anything in the movie. 

Felt like watching a sequel of a two part movie or second half of a spy movie where the villain had already done the bad deeds in the first part and hero is going for revenge on second.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 10, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Baby is a badly made movie. They focused so much on good people that they forgot to create a good antagonist.
> 
> End result villains hardly did anything in the movie.
> 
> Felt like watching a sequel of a two part movie or second half of a spy movie where the villain had already done the bad deeds in the first part and hero is going for revenge on second.



completely agree with you on this part. 

As for special 26 jimmy shergil as a fake police & that fake commissioner...WTF was that I think even people who liked the movie (I too liked it until I saw the climax) criticized this part.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Creep 8/10*
> 
> Watch this movie, yes do it.



Good indie film. However there are many loopholes.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Good indie film. However there are many loopholes.


Let there be.

I loved this movie and the atmosphere it created.

It terrified me!


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]e-jtbI-w7oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2015)

It Follows was good - 7.4/10 - Climax sucked a bit. Good camera work and processing.

Masaan - First part was boring. Picks up after intermission and then ends halfway. It's an ok story. Don't see the hype.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

Mission Imposible : Rogue Nation - 7/10 Villain was a meh.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Dragonball z : Resurrection of F.( English) - 6.5/10
Was waiting for a long time for the English dubbed version.. Finally watched it yesterday.. Plot is simple..frieza gets resurrected.. He becomes more powerful..can goku stop him ??
Personally, i thought the fight would be a piece of cake for goku as after frieza saga, he has already achieved ssj2, ssj3, ssj 4 & the new ssj god..but the writers thought otherwise..they made frieza much stronger..
The presence of goofy humour made it fun to watch..unfortunately, my fav character gohan is being brutally outclassed..he was awesome in the cell saga, but now he's just a nerd...
 Extra points for whis and lord beerus..those guys are great!!!!!


----------



## himanshu_game (Aug 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Sounds like Evil Dead.



Evil Dead's ending scenes were awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 11, 2015)

*Mission Impossible - 7/10* not better than the previous part, felt that the first plane action scene had a lot of scope for good action but it was nothing, fast paced movie....overall a good watch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Dragonball z : Resurrection of F.( English) - 6.5/10
> Was waiting for a long time for the English dubbed version.. Finally watched it yesterday.. Plot is simple..frieza gets resurrected.. He becomes more powerful..can goku stop him ??
> Personally, i thought the fight would be a piece of cake for goku as after frieza saga, he has already achieved ssj2, ssj3, ssj 4 & the new ssj god..but the writers thought otherwise..they made frieza much stronger..
> The presence of goofy humour made it fun to watch..unfortunately, my fav character gohan is being brutally outclassed..he was awesome in the cell saga, but now he's just a nerd...
> Extra points for whis and lord beerus..those guys are great!!!!!



I don't care about the dub, just waiting for 1080p release. Its a pity we don't get to watch anime movies in cinemas here.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply
 [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] , Shriya Saran is a north Indian so I believe she can talk fluent hindi. No reason for Genelia to dub for her.
However I hate the squeaky voice of Genelia though.


----------



## harry10 (Aug 11, 2015)

Drishyam - 
First half is slow and my mom actually slept in between (though I can blame it on comfortable recliner). They could have trimmed it by 15 mins at least. Second half is on steroids and quite thrilling. Although most of the stuff is easily guessed still a good movie. Ajay is superb as usual and Tabu is good as well. Rating - 7/10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2015)

*Mission Impossible 5: Rogue Nation
*
 9/10

Exhilarating!


----------



## quan chi (Aug 11, 2015)

*Suspiria*
I loved the background music more than the film.The director is really sick!
Anyways coming to the movie its no wonder a cult classic & had set its standard. However if we think considering the present time then there could have been something more in this movie.Anyways overall its a good movie & must watch.

The film has been remastered in full HD however unfortunately I am unable to find it in any online store in india Thus chances of getting it here may be low.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Suspiria*
> I loved the background music more than the film.The director is really sick!


Its Dario Argento. He's kinda famous in directing such movies.
Even I love this music. I've had it as ringtone for 4-5 years now I guess.




shreeux said:


> A really good independent thriller/modern-western. but beware it is a slow movie, don't expect a fast action shoot-em-up movie. the best movie i can compare it to is the *american*, if you liked that you'll like this. Ryan Kwanten does a really good job.,
> 
> 
> *Red Hill (2010) 7/10*
> R | 95 min | Thriller, Western | 5 November 2010 (USA)



"American" what?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Hollywood.............


Oh, I thought you were referring to some movie name that starts with "American"!


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 12, 2015)

*Triangle* - 10/10

I just got mind ****ed. Highly recommend.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2015)

*Age of Tomorrow (2014) - 6/10
*

Plot Summary:
Mankind must fight to survive as Earth is invaded by hostile UFOs bent  on destroying the planet. As the epic battle wages on, astronauts sneak  aboard the mothership where they discover a portal to the aliens' home  world. They manage to alert Earth before they are brutally murdered.  Left with no other choice, Earth sends an elite military team of science  and combat specialists through the portal where they attempt to stop  the invasion from the inside out. But is the battle already lost for humanity?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Age of Tomorrow (2014) - 6/10
> *
> 
> Plot Summary:
> Mankind must fight to survive as Earth is invaded by hostile UFOs bent  on destroying the planet. As the epic battle wages on, astronauts sneak  aboard the mothership where they discover a portal to the aliens' home  world. They manage to alert Earth before they are brutally murdered.  Left with no other choice, Earth sends an elite military team of science  and combat specialists through the portal where they attempt to stop  the invasion from the inside out. But is the battle already lost for humanity?



This has a rating of 2.0 in IMDB.

Are you........ok?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2015)

Top 5 5.5/10 

Another 1.5 for the last scene. It's cheesy but I loved it. 

Check it out.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> This has a rating of 2.0 in IMDB.
> 
> Are you........ok?



hehe....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2015)

*MI: Rogue Nation - 7/10*

Nothing out of the box, but enjoyable.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2015)

shreeux said:


> I freakin love this movie! the make-up was awesome, but matthew lillard definitely made it as good as it is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel this movie is pretty underrated. It is actually a remake of a 1960 film of the same name and reviewers say that the original movie is much superior. I haven't seen it though, so no comments there.

But this one had good concept. Each of the ghosts have a unique personality and backstory which gives some degree of depth to the story. However, the film has some obvious problems such as shoddy acting and parts ill placed humour.

All I can say about it is that it could have been better. But its a good watch nonetheless.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> *MI 4 - 7/10*
> 
> Nothing out of the box, but enjoyable.



You went to watch *Ghost Protocol* now?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You went to watch *Ghost Protocol* now?



Oops, mixed it up, sorry


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 12, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Oops, mixed it up, sorry



 they have announced MI-6.

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> *Triangle* - 10/10
> 
> I just got mind ****ed. Highly recommend.



Did you mean this ? :*www.imdb.com/title/tt1187064/


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Did you mean this ? :Triangle (2009) - IMDb



Yeah.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 13, 2015)

*The league of extraordinary gentlemen*
anybody read the comics?
Anyways the movie is not as bas as the ratings say. Yes there are some silly or stupid dialogues and plots but overall its a decent movie. Atleast far better than that stupid watchmen as far as I am concerned. I think the movie is slightly underrated at IMDB & too much underrated at rottentomatoes.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Well I again fell in the trap and went to watch bangistaan, all I can say is that avoid it any cost.


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2015)

Anybody watched *Batman Unlimited: Monster Mayhem*?'
Except for the Bat-family Vs Joker, nothing great in the storyline. OK'ish for a 1 time watch.

Dont get fooled by the name "Monster Mayhem".


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 13, 2015)

*MI 5 - 7.5/10*
Decent watch but not that great



Allu Azad said:


> *Triangle* - 10/10
> 
> I just got mind ****ed. Highly recommend.


yeah it was nice but since i had already watched Predestination and time-crimes so it was not that interesting.

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> *The league of extraordinary gentlemen*
> anybody read the comics?
> Anyways the movie is not as bas as the ratings say. Yes there are some silly or stupid dialogues and plots but overall its a decent movie. Atleast far better than that stupid watchmen as far as I am concerned. I think the movie is slightly underrated at IMDB & too much underrated at rottentomatoes.


yeah this movie is 6.5/10 IMO, and watchman was like 7/10.


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The league of extraordinary gentlemen*
> anybody read the comics?
> Anyways the movie is not as bas as the ratings say. Yes there are some silly or stupid dialogues and plots but overall its a decent movie. .


Don't worry. It's getting rebooted by FOX.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 13, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Child 44 is brutal, refreshing and nail biting entertainment, that does justice to the book. Tom Hardy gives a solid perfromance.,
> 
> *Child 44 (2015) 7/10*
> R | 137 min | Drama, Thriller | 17 April 2015
> ...



This looks good thanks for sharing

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> *The league of extraordinary gentlemen*
> anybody read the comics?
> Anyways the movie is not as bas as the ratings say. Yes there are some silly or stupid dialogues and plots but overall its a decent movie. Atleast far better than that stupid watchmen as far as I am concerned. I think the movie is slightly underrated at IMDB & too much underrated at rottentomatoes.



Watchmen stupid!!?? Gosh man seriously each to its own ....... the league of blah blah was actually stupid .... but anyway

- - - Updated - - -



Niilesh said:


> yeah it was nice but since i had already watched Predestination and time-crimes so it was not that interesting.
> .



Triangle has nothing common between predestination and TimeCrimes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2015)

*Birdman*- Highly recommended for movie buffs who look for more than just entertainment. It's not an easy movie. Watch it only if you can bear Nightcrawler and anything that's a notch up in the same league except with even lesser mainstream entertainment formula.
*
Time Lapse* - Another time related movies. Fairly interesting and unpredictable turn of events at the end. If you are running low on your sci fi time paradox movies then it's a good refill for sure.

Not rating any of these.

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> Triangle has nothing common between predestination and TimeCrimes.



There are things in common, for example, the running theme.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2015)

Some material on triangle by some fan.

*onedrive.live.com/?id=E7F8784E8159D29A!347&cid=E7F8784E8159D29A&group=0


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> There are things in common, for example, the running theme.



I am talking about conceptually, else you can always find some or the other thing common among all movies on a granular scale


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

Watched Aankhon Dekhi again. Brilliant movie.



sam9s said:


> I am talking about conceptually, else you can always find some or the other thing common among all movies on a granular scale



What concept are you talking about


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Watched Aankhon Dekhi again. Brilliant movie.
> 
> 
> 
> What concept are you talking about



naaa leave it ...... I dont like to spell out everything, but conceptually Triangle was quite different than either of the two movies .....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2015)

sam9s said:


> naaa leave it ...... I dont like to spell out everything, but conceptually Triangle was quite different than either of the two movies .....



I agree that "Traiange" is different than any otehr time travel movie out there.

All time travel movies tell your intrusion can have impact on future but Triange says nothing can be changed.
IDK, if this is what sam was saying.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't know who recommended this movie but thanks for recommending. 
*Dharm Sankat Mein*
Decent flick


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys can you list some good cult Bollywood movies 

I often feel alienated when guys reference some dialogues from old movies...

The only movie I have watched is sholay..

Any movies whose dialogues are famous and cult following doesn't necessarily have to be a good movie.. 

Picked out..
Deewar
Anand
Any more


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Guys can you list some good cult Bollywood movies
> 
> I often feel alienated when guys reference some dialogues from old movies...
> 
> ...


Sholay
Jaane bhi do yaaron
Golmal
Guddi
Prem-rog
Chameli ki shaadi
Karz
Karma
Pyaasa
Mera Naam Joker
Shree 420
Mother India
Woh saat din


And, lots and lots more

I find movies movies made in the 50-90s were made with utmost care.
The director wanted to tell a story, most of the time a good one.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 14, 2015)

*Drag Me to Hell (2009)* - A nice entertaining horror flick. Not scary at all although children might still get frightened. Even found it to be funny in parts. But still in no way a bad movie. Recommended for those who like horror-comedies. I'd rate it *6/10*.

*Dark Skies (2013)* - My favourite of the lot. It's probably the best horror flick I've seen since Sinister (2012) which I watched a couple of years back. Although it's not as good as Sinister but I think it comes close. It was very scary (I tend to get scared a lot) and also well-acted. The build-up was very good and as well as the ending which is kinda rare in horror flicks. Had a few sci-fi elements that were rather interesting and made the movie different from the lot. I'd rate it *7/10*.

*Silent Hill (2006)* - Watched it just out of curiosity as it's based on the video game of the same name. Since I never played any Silent Hill games so I didn't know what to expect. I think the movie was average. Liked the background score which was probably taken from the games. Not very scary. Had some gory scenes here n there of which I'm not a fan. *5/10*

*Nothing Left to Fear (2013)* - Another average horror flick. The first half was good and kept me guessing but what happened in the second half is beyond my comprehension. Many questions were raised but were left unanswered at the end, the most important question being why it happened what happened? *5/10*

*Haunt (2014)* - This had the potential to be at least a good horror movie if not a great one. The build up towards the climax was well done but just as it seemed the movie's gonna shift gears, it came to an abrupt end. The ending was so WTF that it makes watching the whole movie pointless. I actually felt cheated. It's either due to the filmmakers wanting to try something different or may be they didn't know how to end the movie properly, whatever it was it ruined the movie. *5/10*


----------



## quan chi (Aug 14, 2015)

*The Time Machine (1960) - IMDb*
Beautiful & neat movie. The main awesomeness lies in how it makes you feel like you are reading a book. Far better than most of the craps we see today.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Gone girl 9/10. This is some serious movie, really liked it and highly recommended.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I agree that "Traiange" is different than any otehr time travel movie out there.
> 
> All time travel movies tell your intrusion can have impact on future but Triange says nothing can be changed.
> IDK, if this is what sam was saying.



For something to change, it should bifurcate into two different realities separate from each other.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 14, 2015)

*Unfriended*
Somebody had mentioned this movie here earlier. Well its a good onetime watch.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Jean Reno  playing excellently. A very well done movie that is about much more than killing people as a profession. It's well directed and well told. Simply amazing.
> 
> 
> Natalie Portman as (Mathilda) is played good performance equal to Jean Reno
> ...



Bichhoo


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Jean Reno  playing excellently. A very well done movie that is about much more than killing people as a profession. It's well directed and well told. Simply amazing.
> 
> 
> Natalie Portman as (Mathilda) is played good performance equal to Jean Reno
> ...



I'm more than glad that you did away with the font you were using.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> For something to change, it should bifurcate into two different realities separate from each other.



But no Timetravel movie goes into the grandfather paradox. THey always show the impact being on he same timeline/reality from which our hero/villain had come.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The Time Machine (1960) - IMDb*
> Beautiful & neat movie. The main awesomeness lies in how it makes you feel like you are reading a book. Far better than most of the craps we see today.



This original The Time Machine movie is good. But I really like the 2002 version also. Really love the first half part.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> But no Timetravel movie goes into the grandfather paradox. THey always show the impact being on he same timeline/reality from which our hero/villain had come.



Grandfather paradox? Many movies goes there. Like Back to the Future.
What you mean probably is that, almost none shows multiple timelines. Except the recent Terminator movie. Love it or hate it, it have gone beyond that!


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> But no Timetravel movie goes into the grandfather paradox. THey always show the impact being on he same timeline/reality from which our hero/villain had come.



I don't remember Timecrimes had a grandfather paradox. Perhaps you should play Bioshock Infinite. 

Predestination is different in that case but the loop is there. It was a bit unrealistic in that sense. Obviously two different characters were used to keep the suspense. There are no multiverses there. If you recall, there was another movie dealing with multiverse Coherence (2013) - IMDb

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Grandfather paradox? Many movies goes there. Like Back to the Future.
> What you mean probably is that, almost none shows multiple timelines. Except the recent Terminator movie. Love it or hate it, it have gone beyond that!



Please dude don't bring turminator. Bioshock Infinite is where multiverse is.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Grandfather paradox? Many movies goes there. Like Back to the Future.
> What you mean probably is that, almost none shows multiple timelines. Except the recent Terminator movie. Love it or hate it, it have gone beyond that!


I don't think so.

Almost all movies show the change is impacting the current timeline. Do you want to mean we are always shown only the timeline where it impacted rather the one where it did not?!

Its a farfetched idea. How can I be sure of an idea which the movie did not even hint on?

 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], I'm yet to see Timecrimes. About Bioshock, started playing it but could not continue.

But, take Traiangle. It shows one timeline and from the point of view of one protagonist. And it tells, you can't change anything. Whatever you do, your actions don't impact the timeline.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Almost all movies show the change is impacting the current timeline. Do you want to mean we are always shown only the timeline where it impacted rather the one where it did not?!
> 
> ...



In a loop, you cannot change anything. Otherwise it wont remain a loop. It may not look like a loop in the details but the boundaries will form a loop.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Please dude don't bring turminator. Bioshock Infinite is where multiverse is.



So you hated new Terminator movies.  I do too. But it changed the course of reality of the Terminator franchise.

And about Bioshock Infinite, ok so you did manage me to watch the trailer and add the game on Steam's wishlist. But I thought we were talking about movies here.

There are many movies which shows multiple timelines: Primer, Edge of Tomorrow, Timecrimes, Deja Vu, Source Code, Interstellar and many more.

In Anime, the best example is Steins;Gate.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So you hated new Terminator movies.  I do too. But it changed the course of reality of the Terminator franchise.
> 
> And about Bioshock Infinite, ok so you did manage me to watch the trailer and add the game on Steam's wishlist. But I thought we were talking about movies here.
> 
> ...



Watched Edge of Tomorrow, Timecrimes, Source Code, Interstellar.

Steins;Gate is in my collection. Will watch.

We were talking about concept. Bioshock Infinite shows the greater implications of it. I think I spoiled the game for you :/


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> In a loop, you cannot change anything. Otherwise it wont remain a loop. It may not look like a loop in the details but the boundaries will form a loop.



I'm not getting your point but I do agree with you here.

But, are we assuming that time exists in two ways... in-a-loop and not-in-a-loop.

Traingle and all otehr movies talk about two different kind of time. They can be put in same genre "Time-travel" but obviously not similar concept. Triangle sure considers Time differently than others did.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> There are many movies which shows multiple timelines: Primer, Edge of Tomorrow, Timecrimes, Deja Vu, Source Code, Interstellar and many more.



No, not multiple timelines. 
Only one timeline. Main motto is to change the fate of one timeline in however many attempts.
No parallel story running to show fate of multiple timelines.

Anyway, the changes we are talking about...that would not be common for all. Right?!
*I* time-travelled. Changed some events in past which created alternate reality where the changes are shown.
But this is my alternate reality, right? The timeline from where I actually came is intact for others as they did not travel with me.

They are heading to a definite fate
For me, even though I'm now in my own timeline I'm also heading to a definite fate. 
Nowhere a loop is created.

Loop would have been in picture if my actions failed to create a dent in the timeline I came from.
Its like "Final Destination" movies...you would die for sure, if not in the aeroplane but with in freak accident for sure.

But death is finite for everyone, however many timelines you create. So, death is the ultimate loop I guess. 

But, if you died in a road accident and someone time-travelled and saved you in his/her timeline and then you die of cancer in the age of 90 instead of accidental death at the age of 20. In that case you are dead in your timeline and alive in this person's timeline.



Oh, fcuk this...I'm out. You guys continue.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I'm not getting your point but I do agree with you here.
> 
> But, are we assuming that time exists in two ways... in-a-loop and not-in-a-loop.
> 
> Traingle and all otehr movies talk about two different kind of time. They can be put in same genre "Time-travel" but obviously not similar concept. Triangle sure considers Time differently than others did.



Can you change the outcome in Predestination ? He knew about it before and tried to change it but couldn't.

Tell me more about different kind of time in both movies. I am interested to know.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> But death is finite for everyone, however many timelines you create. So, death is the ultimate loop I guess.


In predestination he already knew the outcome at the end.

The only thing that can change the outcome is a bifurcation at any decision (variables). But then that will need multiverse theory.

Check this video (Quantum Suicide):


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2015)

wowowo interesting to see I instigated a good debate  ..... sticking to Triangle, let see how well you know the movie ....I can start by saying Triangle isnt a Time Travel at all. Though the loop which "Jess" (the protagonist) follows can be explained using the time loop concept, but actually there is no time travel in Triangle, that is the reason I said its conceptually different form Predestination and Time Crimes (where actually time travel is involved)


----------



## Shah (Aug 15, 2015)

I got to watch "Back to the Future III" yesterday and I wonder if someone can answer my query. 



Spoiler



Doc hides the time machine in some location on Septembet 1, 1885 - Check
Marty in 1955 gets the time machine from the location mentioned on the letter - Check
Marty in the 1955 time machine goes back to September 2, 1885 - Check
Marty has the 1955 time machine's fuel line broken and then finds the Doc - Check

If I am not mistaken, After Marty goes back to 1885, Shouldn't there be two time machines in that timeline? The one in which Marty comes from 1955(broken fuel line) and the one which Doc hides the previous day (i.e on September 1, 1885, with a burnt circuit).

Why can't Doc just use one time machine as a spare and repair the other one? 

Is this a plot-hole? Anyone else noted it?

Even in the climax, I was expecting the Doc to arrive in that other time machine and explain Marty about how they forgot about the other one. But, he arrived in a train rather.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2015)

Shah said:


> I got to watch "Back to the Future III" yesterday and I wonder if someone can answer my query.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, dude you are confused. Let me try to answer it:


Spoiler



In one line, the answer is that there weren't two Delorean. The Delorean which Doc hid in the cave on Sep 1, 1885 was the same one which Marty found out in 1955. You can't use one Delorean to fix the other. That would make a mess of space-time continuum as they know it. The Delorean in 1955 was the same Delorean that was hid in 1855. If they take the Delorean out to fix it, then there would be no Delorean in 1955. 

In other words, for Marty to find the Delorean in 1955, the Delorean that was hid in 1955 must be intact. If they tried to do that, what you said, that would have created another timeline and it probably would be messed up.
I hope I was able to explain.


----------



## Shah (Aug 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, dude you are confused. Let me try to answer it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Got it now. I never thought it this way. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2015)

*Hunterrr (are the number of 'r' correct?) 7.8/10*

First half is boring, stretched and suffers from bad editing.
Second half is neat, well crafted and shows more control over subject.

Climax shows over-confidence and thus unnecessary "could have happened" scenes. Did not appreciate those at all. Totally breaks the momentum.

Apart from all these, a different subject, comical at most times (girls might just find it as "art of perversion").

Well acted, well directed.

Must watch for sure.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 15, 2015)

Has anyone watched brothers?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2015)

Can anyone give feedback on these two movies?

Bunny the Killer Thing (2015) - IMDb

and

The Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely Inefficient Weapon (2008) - IMDb

- - - Updated - - -

and this,

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0181288/


----------



## quan chi (Aug 15, 2015)

*They live*
Its a good one time watch. From the start to middle it shows promise & is interesting however after that it just goes down. The climax too could have been more dramatic or energetic but it just ends.
The idea (behind the story) was really good but towards the end they just couldn't hold it together.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 15, 2015)

Can someone tell me the actual viewing order for star wars? ( I thought i had seen it posted some where here a while back. Not able to find it now)


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 15, 2015)

Just watch them in the order they were released


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I agree that "Traiange" is different than any otehr time travel movie out there.
> 
> All time travel movies tell your intrusion can have impact on future but Triange says nothing can be changed.
> IDK, if this is what sam was saying.


almost every movie tells nothing can be changed(only movie i remember that doesn't is terminator)

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> Triangle has nothing common between predestination and TimeCrimes.


Well i watched it long time ago so i might be wrong but it was just the fact that after watching those movies you understand what is happening in movie before say for someone who hasn't.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 15, 2015)

Triangle is not a time travel movie. It is just a nightmare from which you can't wake up.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 15, 2015)

*Ex Machina (2015)- 8.5/10 *
*Must Watch*

*K-PAX (2001)- 8/10 *
*Must Watch*

Melancholia (2011) - 6.5/10 
Not sure if i understood the concept of the movie

Time Lapse (2014)- 8/10

Artificial Intelligence (2001)- 7/10

Cloud Atlas (2012)- 6.5/10

Cloverfield (2008) - 7.5/10

Frequencies (2013)- 7/10

Kingsman The Secret Service - 8/10

Prisoners (2013) - 8/10

Insurgent (2015) - 6/10

Serenity (2005) - 7.5

Snowpiercer (2013) - 7.5/10

Sunshine (2007)- 8/10

Super 8 (2011)- 7.5/10

The Judge (2014) - 7/10

Woman in Gold (2015)- 7.5/10

The Hurt Locker (2008)- 8/10

American Sniper (2014) - 7/10

Saving Private Ryan (1998)- 8/10 
Not really entertaining type of movie but still a good one

Easy A (2010)- 7.5/10

The Longest Ride (2015)- 7/10

Far from the Madding Crowd (2015) - 7/10

Snatch (2000) - 8/10


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Triangle is not a time travel movie. It is just a nightmare from which you can't wake up.



That's one way to see it just because we don't see an artificial time machine used.

Donnie Darko is a nightmare too then.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> *Birdman*- Highly recommended for movie buffs who look for more than just entertainment. It's not an easy movie. Watch it only if you can bear Nightcrawler and anything that's a notch up in the same league except with even lesser mainstream entertainment formula.


I watched birdman but i didn't understand the ending


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> I watched birdman but i didn't understand the ending



It's an open ending. What I think is that he grabbed onto one of the ledge and pretended to 



Spoiler



fly


.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's an open ending. What I think is that he grabbed onto one of the ledge and pretended to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> That's one way to see it just because we don't see an artificial time machine used.
> 
> Donnie Darko is a nightmare too then.



Which ever way you look at it, its not a time travel movie. Events repeat but not coz any one is traveling back in time ......


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2015)

Donnie Darko involves parallel universes (Multiverse) concept, where timelines collide.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Which ever way you look at it, its not a time travel movie. Events repeat but not coz any one is traveling back in time ......



Put your point here rather than the statement. It's already past two pages.


Watched I Origins - 7.8/10 - Beautiful movie. Concept is not new but the scientific approach to it and the rather not so melodramatic reveal is perfect. Open ended climax. Watch until the end of credits
.
   [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]
Thanks for the recommendations few months back. I couldn't get around to watch this earlier. Glad to have seen it now.

Movie is shot on red. I like the idea of photographing eyes. Need to get macro lens.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Donnie Darko involves parallel universes (Multiverse) concept, where timelines collide.



It's a never ending loop until Donnie decides to break out of it. And he did retain some of his memory from the previous iterations.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2015)

Saw this on reddit Korean Film Recommendations - Album on Imgur


----------



## icebags (Aug 16, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Saw this on reddit Korean Film Recommendations - Album on Imgur



thanks for the list, much helpful


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Saw this on reddit Korean Film Recommendations - Album on Imgur



I'm yet to see only three of those.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2015)

The Maze Runner - 5/10 - Just bad.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> I'm yet to see only three of those.



haha...we saw it before it was cool  A lot of people don't see because of subtitles and casual racism.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> The Maze Runner - 5/10 - Just bad.


Ya. Interesting plot with a lame story. 

[YOUTUBE]M2FJJ7vSGoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> The Maze Runner - 5/10 - Just bad.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


they're releasing a sequel.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2015)

*N.H 10 6.8/10*

Concept matches with "Eden Lake" or such torture movies but the similarity ends there.

Starts well, tention builds up gradually and the shock value...well could have been brutal.
Then, it drags which gives the audience to settle down, ease the shock. This really bad for such movies.

Anyway, the revenge part is good and could just be holding a powerful scene in recent cinema.

*Penguins of Madagascar 6/10*

Ummm...average. All such spin-offs are looking same now.

*Pipra Bidya (Ant Story)* It's a bangladeshi movie *6/10*

Nice, quirky subject. THe poster drew me towards it and it was well invested 1 and half hour. Well, not all was good, the climax was confused. 
Too much time taken to reach the point.

*www.thedailystar.net/sites/default/files/upload-2014/gallery/image/arts/pipra-bidya_2.jpg


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nightcrawler 8/10
Really loved this movie. Jake Gyllenhaal gives an excellent performance. 
The Imitation Game 8/10
Another great performance by Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2015)

*Love, Rosie 7/10*

I know how this movie was made.

So these guys sat down and discussed that we have had enough of superhero movies, enough of thrillers, enough of horror movie but not a single good love story for years now.
And, thus this movie was made.

Its mushy, its soft, its typical formula but I liked it.

Check it out. 


//Offtopic,
One thriller
One animation
One psychopathic
One rom-com

A day well spent I guess


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> //Offtopic,
> One thriller
> One animation
> One psychopathic
> ...



No Melodrama like The Classic ?


----------



## rowdy (Aug 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Love, Rosie 7/10*
> 
> I know how this movie was made.
> 
> ...



Do you know how this movie was made? Wild Orchid (1989)


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2015)

*Dark places*
Not a bad movie. Don't understand why such low ratings.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

*American Sniper* - 6.8/10 - It's not predictable. A neutral to slightly biased look at life of a sniper and the effect of war on him. 

*MI Ghost Protocol* - 5.2/10 - Why did I even watch this ? Only consolation is that it's executed better than Baby. Or Baby got the inspiration from this movie and various others. .2 for decent effects.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road* 8.5/10

The action never seems to stop in this one. At least its not repetitive.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2015)

rowdy said:


> Do you know how this movie was made? Wild Orchid (1989)



I fail to understand the connection, if there is any!


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2015)

*Primal fear*
This movie is really good.You may easily guess the ending though because the same concept might have been used in few other films too. But most importantly it was badly abused by a bollywood remake called deewangee.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2015)

Primal Fear is one Hell of a movie ..... I saw it when I was in my teens .... Edward Norton just nails it. There are two movies of Edward Norton, he outstandingly performed ....... Primal Fear and American History X. I think Primal Fear was his Debut movie ...


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes indeed. Its somewhat like the usual suspects.
Btw thanks for recommending American History X. I haven't seen it yet. Speaking of norton yes he did performed outstandingly in this film. I think we should add The Illusionist too where I think it did good mainly due to his acting otherwise it has a weak story.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 17, 2015)

Sound of My Voice -7/10  Must Watch


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Fast-moving, epic-on-a-shoestring tale of one Roman soldier's fight that is by turns heroic, fearsome, funny, fateful and,so brutal, with swords hacking off heads at every turn.
> 
> 
> *Centurion (2010)  7/10*
> R | 97 min | Action, Adventure, Drama | 30 July 2010 (USA)



Have you watched other movies by him ?
The Descent
Dog Soldiers


----------



## sam9s (Aug 17, 2015)

I have seen Doomsday and The Descent, havent seen Dog Soldiers ...but looks promising ....


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Yes bro, Don't Miss it...!!!
> 
> Watch *The Descent: Part 2* also complete the series...quite good..!!!



are you sure part 2 is good it has got some bad to funny reviews.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

sam9s said:


> I have seen Doomsday and The Descent, havent seen Dog Soldiers ...but looks promising ....



How is Doomsday ? Better than The Descent ?

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> Yes bro, Don't Miss it...!!!
> 
> Watch *The Descent: Part 2* also complete the series...quite good..!!!



Descent 2 Got bad rating. You think it's worth watching. I don't remember but I might have seen this already.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> *MI Ghost Protocol* - 5.2/10 - Why did I even watch this ? Only consolation is that it's executed better than Baby. Or Baby got the inspiration from this movie and various others. .2 for decent effects.


Finally someone who does not rates this movie high,   I liked MI 3 much better.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2015)

*Redirected 6.5/10*

It started really well. Looked promising.

Then, the story started scattering. New characters were getting added in every 10 minutes. New events were getting added.
And I kept thinking how the hell the conflicts are going to be resolved? 

Then the movie ended keeping all stories unfinished. I hope a sequel would be released or this was a total waste of time.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *Aftershock (2010) 9/10*
> "Tang shan da di zhen" (original title)
> 135 min | Drama | 22 July 2010 (China)



can you PM me where were you able to source this movie ... Thanks ..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2015)

*Assembly* was mind blowing ..... if you liked assembly do not miss *Brotherhood of war*

... and thanks for the PM ..


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2015)

The Signal - Looks more like an incredibly well done art school exercise. Could have been a cult classic but something is missing. I don't know what.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Already watched bro..*Brotherhood of war...*Look this.....
> 
> 
> “*My Way*” from being a superior Korean war epic, and what it lacks in emotion or originality it makes up for with gorgeous visuals and astounding battle scenes.





And I have seen My way as well ....  . ... Ok another suggestion .... have you seen *71 : In to the fire* another must watch in the same genre ....


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2015)

*Identity*
Another good movie. Bollywood copied this too & made I don't know if anybody remembers Khamoshh... Khauff Ki Raat.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2015)

*Frequencies 7/10*

Modern day brainfcuk.

Too much superficial on a complex subject and I'm not even sure what the subject was!

If you enjoy tickling your brain cells, give this a try.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 19, 2015)

*I Origins* - Fantastic. Reminded me of _Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind_ somehow, though they are not at all related in anyway. Second half was a bit stretched but maybe i was sleepy...I was so sleepy but couldnt sleep without finishing the movie. Cant wait for the sequel. Will be watching _Another Earth_ from the same director.




shreeux said:


> Already watched bro..*Brotherhood of war...*Look this.....
> 
> 
> “*My Way*” from being a superior Korean war epic, and what it lacks in emotion or originality it makes up for with gorgeous visuals and astounding battle scenes.
> ...




Man! you do type too! I used to think must be an autobot or something.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Frequencies 7/10*
> 
> Modern day brainfcuk.
> 
> ...



This looks intelligent stuff ...... Added in my watch list. Another movie of somewhat same name *Frequency* was also pretty good starring Dennis Quad

- - - Updated - - -



a_medico said:


> Man! you do type too! I used to think must be an autobot or something.



lol what made you think like that ..


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 19, 2015)

*Mr Nobody (2009) - 9.5/10
Fight Club (1999) - 8.8/10
The Pursuit of Happyness (2006) - 8/10*
All are must watch


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2015)

a_medico said:


> *I Origins* - Fantastic. Reminded me of _Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind_ somehow, though they are not at all related in anyway. Second half was a bit stretched but maybe i was sleepy...I was so sleepy but couldnt sleep without finishing the movie. Cant wait for the sequel. Will be watching _Another Earth_ from the same director.



It reminded me of The Fountain. Beautifully shot.

I don't think a sequel is necessary. It's a complete movie.

Already watched Another Earth. It's more like drama than Sci Fi.

Did you watch Melancholia ? It's pretty cool visually but it's a drama too. I will have to re-watch. Last time I could not hold my attention to the story.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 19, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Frequencies 7/10*
> 
> Modern day brainfcuk.
> 
> ...


I don't remember it to be a brainfck movie but it was interesting watch.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2015)

sam9s said:


> This looks intelligent stuff ...... Added in my watch list. Another movie of somewhat same name *Frequency* was also pretty good starring Dennis Quad



Similar to Frequency:
Ditto  (2000) 
Il Mare (2000)


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> Did you watch Melancholia ? It's pretty cool visually but it's a drama too. I will have to re-watch. Last time I could not hold my attention to the story.


I watched that movie but couldn't really understand it.I mean what the movie wanted to Teach?


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2015)

Niilesh said:


> I watched that movie but couldn't really understand it.I mean what the movie wanted to Teach?



People had problems in life. The approach of planet exacerbated that. Something like that. I will have to watch again.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Yes, good movie..!!!
> Also look this.......
> 
> 
> ...



Haha ... I Have seen front line as well ........   This is fun ...  Ok another one from me ... Have you seen *The City of Life and Death* ... and no lying ..


----------



## a_medico (Aug 19, 2015)

^^^  Sam, shreeux, do you both have Trishul tattoos on your left shoulders?


    [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] - In fact yes. I do recall at one point of time I felt it like _The Fountain_. And _Perfect Sense_ too. Deja vu of so many fav movies- all woven into one. Thats probably I couldnt sleep without finishing it.

I think the director wanted to make a futuristic movie but was short on budget. He was impatient so he made the prequel. By the way, the director 



Spoiler



seems to be the only person who understood the logic of Aadhar card in India.



Added _Melancholia _to the list.

_Frequencies_ is....


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2015)

^^ Nope and I am sure neither has he ..that makes us Movie Brothers ...  ...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2015)

OK this is new to me ...added to watch list ...

Guys started a new thread of Top 5 all time action/war/martial art movie you have seen. Please do participate ...

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/193257-top-5-all-time-action-war-martial-art-movie.html


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2015)

*That thing called tadhana 7.5/10*

This is a love-story from Philippines.

Sweet and simple one.
Nicely acted by the leads.

Check it out if you have no allergy from love stories.

NOTE : please don't read the spoiler if you've not watched the movie. I've had to mention the key elements of this movie to ask a doubt.



Spoiler



I found a shadow of "My sassy girl" in this movie. No, not plot theft or remake but a very light shadow. Specially few key elements matches in both movies.

The girl loses her BF at the beginning of the movie.
Meets a new boy at train station/airport
Boy travels with her at random places or whereever she wants
Girl randomply shouts to stranger for an annoying reason
Girl has the habit of writing stories and made the boy listen to one of it
Girl is taken to a hill top where she shouts and pours her heart out
Girl meets a prospect new man in her life than the boy she is spending time now.
Boy realizes his feelings later and goes after her

Well, if you remember "My Sassy Girl" and have "That thing called tadhana" you might find these things in the later movie.
Tell me if I'm over simplifying things?


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2015)

12 Years a Slave - 7/10 - It's just plain old stuff served again. Seen movies like this, read about it before but there is nothing new to the experience. Cinematography is average. Acting is ok.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Watch this bro..More over slave movies like that with actions.,
> 
> That is another way to have a good time, that a western dish made ​​by Tarantino. *Quentin Tarantino* returns to give us a work amazing and disturbing.
> 
> ...



Hey, seen that already.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Based on a true story, The real problem with True Story is contained in its title. The story isn’t too good to be true, but rather too true to be good.
> 
> 
> *True Story (2015) 4/10*
> R | 99 min | Drama, Mystery, Thriller | 17 April 2015 (USA)



Please post in must not thread if rating < 5.


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2015)

shreeux said:


> The Flowers of War does it, It made me a unforgettable impression.The plot and the frame of movie are very excellent .Most important, I was deeply stirred by the sad story of 13 FLOWERS . It's a special film of sacrifice, redemption and hope in the shadow of a holocaust that packs with emotional from which there is no escape.
> 
> Its Must be watch...!!!
> 
> ...



Highly recommended movie, liked every bit of it. It will almost makes you cry/sad.


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2015)

shreeux said:


> The Flowers of War does it, It made me a unforgettable impression.The plot and the frame of movie are very excellent .Most important, I was deeply stirred by the sad story of 13 FLOWERS . It's a special film of sacrifice, redemption and hope in the shadow of a holocaust that packs with emotional from which there is no escape.
> 
> Its Must be watch...!!!
> 
> ...





			
				Ernest Hemingway said:
			
		

> But in modern war you will die like a dog for no good reason.


So true.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 20, 2015)

Gran Torino (2008) - 7/10 
This movie is overrated

Mad Max: Fury Road(2015) - 8.5/10


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2015)

*The Conjuring* - 5.6/10 - I don't get the ratings on imdb and rotten tomatoes. It's strictly an average movie. Certain scenes slapped in your face for shock value. It was spooky before but then it got all predictable. And the fear lost its grip. May be because I don't follow Christianity, I found it funny with all those religious symbols to ward off evil. Sinister had better moments of scare.

On the other hand Japanese horror sends chill down the spine. Not the in your face kind. But even "in your face" kind scares are based on primal fears (like something popping out of water, long black hair etc). Largely, it's the atmosphere and the believable story with fear of unknown that made me actually think twice before going to take a pee break after watching the movie The Cure. It's utter madness. It stays with you for a while. Another movie from same director, Pulse .


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> On the other hand Japanese horror sends chill down the spine. Not the in your face kind. But even "in your face" kind scares are based on primal fears (like something popping out of water, long black hair etc). Largely, it's the atmosphere and the believable story with fear of unknown that made me actually think twice before going to take a pee break after watching the movie The Cure. It's utter madness. It stays with you for a while. Another movie from same director, Pulse .



Asian horror is always better than Hollywood. Somehow, Japanese mastered it.

Next comes I guess Korean and then Thai.

Yet to see some good horror from China.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 21, 2015)

The conjuring is far better than the insidious series & in NO way an average movie. The later can be called as an average movie. I have seen many average & even worst movies.I liked the way the story takes its time to build up & create tension. In sinister I think I only got scared in one or two scenes rest was not that much scary. Overall I would say both were good. 
Again tastes differ.
BTW sinister 2 flopped miserably.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2015)

I liked conjuring. Though it uses jump scare, it has a well made story and successfully creates a spooky environment. 
Sinister was good too. 
Sorry, can't take sides. Loved both.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2015)

I was laughing at the makeup and effects. It started well but revealed too much without much twist as story progressed. For me, horror shouldn't end at the climax. It should begin from there and stay with you for a while. The Conjuring failed to create that effect. "It follows" succeeded in that. Sinister to some extent too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2015)

^ Exactly. I was laughing at those scenes which were supposed to be horror ones. Like when that witch jumps down from the wardrobe.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Exactly. I was laughing at those scenes which were supposed to be horror ones. Like when that witch jumps down from the wardrobe.



Yeah, that scene broke the horror for me. Just badly done. Even those clapping hands in wardrobe were lame. It's as if a child wrote the script.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Every thing was looking like it was done in a hassle to finish it. No strong horror scenes and not even the kick that you generally expect from horror movies.


----------



## icebags (Aug 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Exactly. I was laughing at those scenes which were supposed to be horror ones. Like when that witch jumps down from the wardrobe.



just think like someone or something doing those and crawling to u from ur back, when u r watching the film. u will automatically get horrified.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate to disagree all "The Conjuring" haters here.

I am a big horror movie fan. I've tried almost all possible horror genres possible.

I agree "The Conjuring" uses "jump scare" : sudden sound, sudden appearence of a person, literally 'jump' scare
But, I would say if you can ignore that part, it successfully painted a good spooky environment.

 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], well horror movies have two endings (exception allowed if I'm forgetting others). Either the conflict is resolved or not.
For conjuring the conflict is resolved and you did not like it. 

Ok, but this is the ending of this movie which does not match your standards but does not necessarily make it a bad horror movie.

B/w, this is my actual review that I posted in 2013
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/84916...ead-v1-ratings-opinions-1784.html#post1987514



> The Conjuring 7.5/10
> 
> This movie tops my list of horror movies released this year by far. "Mama" is good contest for it and could have topped it but due to its shitty climax it won't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], well horror movies have two endings (exception allowed if I'm forgetting others). Either the conflict is resolved or not.
> For conjuring the conflict is resolved and you did not like it.
> 
> Ok, but this is the ending of this movie which does not match your standards but does not necessarily make it a bad horror movie.



A good horror movie works irrespective of the endings. Like I said, it started well but then got predictably mediocre halfway through. Not necessarily the ending but too much reveal.

Even for sound effects, I liked The Orphanage.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay I agree yes the movie starts well & towards the climax it becomes predictable & has some hackneyed scenes. But overall it is good. It may not be liked by some people maybe due to those jump scares but that does not make it a bad movie.

Btw even in my review (movie review thread) I have stated 





> Perhaps the main question would be does it scare?
> The answer is its subjective. As a general answer it may not scare you that much but is good enough to justify the price of your ticket.



Well please No offence to anyone but if I go by some of the poster's definition of horror movies here then I would say

The exorcist is more like a comedy film than a horror movie.
Cuppola's dracula is boring & it never scares.
Suspiria has only good music & no horror at all thus it is a bad movie & so on.

However these above mentioned movies (& many more) got pretty good ratings all over the world. Now why is that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

*Adventurer:The Curse of the Midas Box (2013) - 9/10*


Plot Summary:After his parents and brother are kidnapped, a Victorian-era  British teen learns about an artifact that can turn anything into gold...

*Altar (2014) - 8/10*

Plot Summary: It is about a British family who move into a dilapidated old  manor house out on the Yorkshire Moors, only to discover that it has a  dark past...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2015)

[MENTION=151659]@krishnandu.sarkar  Are you serious ? I just made a vvvortic joke and i got an infraction ??
The joke was in bad taste but I dont deserve an infraction for that ! The most you should have done is delete my post and give a warning
Enforcing forum rules to the core is fine but infraction for something as harmless as that is distasteful..
Im waiting for a reply


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

quan chi said:


> The exorcist is more like a comedy film than a horror movie.
> Cuppola's dracula is boring & it never scares.
> Suspiria has only good music & no horror at all thus it is a bad movie & so on.
> 
> However these above mentioned movies (& many more) got pretty good ratings all over the world. *Now why is that?*



Novelty factor.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2015)

*Time Lapse 6/10*

This is the most pretentious time-travel (time manipulation ?) movie ever.

The more I think, the more I find loopholes and the movie becomes more confusing and meaningless.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mission impossible - Rogue nation : 5.5/10

Plot was average..acting was OK..Tom Cruise is starting to show age...cgi was fantastic.. they need to either stop the series or think something new for the MI to survive..
Overall, it was meh..


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Time Lapse 6/10*
> 
> This is the most pretentious time-travel (time manipulation ?) movie ever.
> 
> The more I think, the more I find loopholes and the movie becomes more confusing and meaningless.


arggh this happen to me with Matrix 
but I have to watch Time Lapse. Most pretentious time travel movie has to be Primer. Shree comes in close second.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah time lapse have a few moments which will leave you bewildered but still you should watch it once.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2015)

Jupiter ascending - 5.5/10

What a shite movie...

Stopped it after an hour ... Had to as it was not fully downloaded


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2015)

*TED 2 *- 5/5

I really laughed hard during some scenes. Though not a family movie, don't miss if you are a fan of Ted. Btw, it has so many cameos from big stars. 

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> Mission impossible - Rogue nation : 5.5/10
> 
> Plot was average..acting was OK..Tom Cruise is starting to show age...cgi was fantastic.. they need to either stop the series or *think something new for the MI to survive..*
> Overall, it was meh..


How about a reboot or spin off featuring William Brandt (Jeremy Renner) alone?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

Minions 3/10
Sh itty movie with no specific plot


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2015)

Can someone watch this and provide feedback?
Reminiscence (2014) - IMDb

I've a copy with me which is really bad.


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2015)

Is there any plugin for IMDb in vBulletin? Suppose if we give the movie ID, it should give the IMDb rating as well as the synopsis from the site. 

Ex: [IMDb]tt2381249[/IMDb]

*Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation (2015)* - *****
*Rating*: 7.8/10 - ‎78,536 votes
_Ethan and team take on their most impossible mission yet, eradicating the Syndicate - an International rogue organization as highly skilled as they are highly skilled as they are, committed to destroying the IMF._


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> Is there any plugin for IMDb in vBulletin? Suppose if we give the movie ID, it should give the IMDb rating as well as the synopsis from the site.
> 
> Ex: [IMDb]tt2381249[/IMDb]
> 
> ...


request it in *www.digit.in/forum/feedback/181792-2014-new-tdf-suggestions-67.html


----------



## quan chi (Aug 24, 2015)

*Evil dead 1
Evil dead 2
Army of darkness*

Personally i did not like the first two & would recommend to see only the last part (if you haven't seen it yet) which pretty much covers the previous story & is far better than the others.


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Never see you again
Catch Me If you Can
 The Green Mile
 You'v Got a Mail
 Philadelphia
 Sleepless in Seattle
 Saving Private Ryan
 Apollo 13  Here are the list of the some of the best movie you can go for that ................and as per of me 1st is best of all


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Evil dead 1
> Evil dead 2
> Army of darkness*
> 
> Personally i did not like the first two & would recommend to see only the last part (if you haven't seen it yet) which pretty much covers the previous story & is far better than the others.


AOD is a  movie


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2015)

geeksmedia said:


> Never see you again


Can you post the IMDb link for that? Couldn't find any movie with that name..


----------



## quan chi (Aug 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> AOD is a  movie


Yes moreover it was quite entertaining too. Somewhat like back to the future.

Anyways *Evil Dead *2013
Only watch if you are a fan of the first three films.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Anyways *Evil Dead *2013
> Only watch if you are a fan of the first three films.



Even then its pretty underwhelming.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> AOD is a  movie



Army of Darkness is basically Evil Dead 3


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 25, 2015)

Fantastic Four 1/10.

i dont know y gave that 1 mark..  wasted my money and time ..

the only fight scene in the movie was like for 5 mins and even that was disappointing ..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Fantastic Four 1/10.
> 
> i dont know y gave that 1 mark..  wasted my money and time ..
> 
> the *only* fight scene in the movie was like for 5 mins and even that was disappointing ..


???

I liked the first two movies. 

Even with bad reviews I thought giving it a chance but now....now, I'm having doubts.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 26, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> ???
> 
> I liked the first two movies.
> 
> Even with bad reviews I thought giving it a chance but now....now, I'm having doubts.



if u wanted to watch a superhero movie then u will certainly be disappointed.. 
if the second part turns out to be awesome u can then watch this part just to understand what happened.. ( spoiler: nothing much happened)


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2015)

I love all Superhero movies, irrespective of the ratings. 
Have to watch the FF reboot soon.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2015)

*The Right Stuff*
Well made movie.  The imdb storyline section describes it better.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

Watched Psycho 1960 - 7.5/10 - I guess it must have been pretty shocking for the people of that time. A gripping story and good acting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2015)

*The Stoneman Murders (2009) - 7.5/10* 
Excellent movie with good mystery..a must watch


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Stoneman Murders (2009) - 7.5/10*
> Excellent movie with good mystery..a must watch



I somehow felt the climax was not upto mark. 
Beginning of the story etc was good.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 27, 2015)

*Melancholia *- First half was dragged. Second was quite gripping. 

*Another Earth* - Certainly found it better than _Melancholia_. I am a fan of Brit Marlings after _Another Earth_ and _I Origins_. Wish we'd see her more.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2015)

*Perfect Sense* - 7/10 - It's a beautiful movie. Story is more about the two main characters. Liked the setting in Scotland. Last scene was pretty cool. I have seen it somewhere else before too. One can use it as one of the movie making idea. Pretty cool.

Next up Melancholia, and after that Frequencies.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> *Perfect Sense* - 7/10 - It's a beautiful movie. Story is more about the two main characters. Liked the setting in Scotland. Last scene was pretty cool. I have seen it somewhere else before too. One can use it as one of the movie making idea. Pretty cool.
> 
> Next up Melancholia, and after that Frequencies.


Yeah perfect sense was a pretty good movie, but if i remember correctly they 



Spoiler



never lose the sense of touch in that movie which bugged me.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> *Perfect Sense* - 7/10 - It's a beautiful movie. Story is more about the two main characters. Liked the setting in Scotland. Last scene was pretty cool. I have seen it somewhere else before too. One can use it as one of the movie making idea. Pretty cool.
> 
> Next up Melancholia, and after that Frequencies.



Glad someone watched it! Hidden gem for me this movie is. This movie lingers long time after you have watched it. Yes, last scene is stunning and beautifully shot. If I'd be a director, I'd like to remake this movie.

By the same director - *Tonight you are mine* (Alternate name '_You Instead_') is also offbeat and good.

- - - Updated - - -



Niilesh said:


> Yeah perfect sense was a pretty good movie, but if i remember correctly they
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Maybe thats how the virus acts. Or maybe touch is later - after vision.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 27, 2015)

*Se7en(1995)** - 9/10 *
Re-watched it after a long time. Must watch movie.

*The Best Offer(2013)** - 8/10*

*A Brilliant Young Mind(2014)- 7.5/10*
Interesting movie

*Frequency(2000)- 6.5/10 *
Not quite good as i expected

- - - Updated - - -



a_medico said:


> Glad someone watched it! Hidden gem for me this movie is. This movie lingers long time after you have watched it. Yes, last scene is stunning and beautifully shot. If I'd be a director, I'd like to remake this movie.
> 
> By the same director - *Tonight you are mine* (Alternate name '_You Instead_') is also offbeat and good.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what i thought but still disappointing. But that ending was gold.
This reminds me of another movie although they have nothing in common
*Peaceful Warrior (2006) - 8.5/10*


----------



## quan chi (Aug 27, 2015)

*Cure*1997
Though for me some parts were confusing & I couldn't get them, but overall its a good movie.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry. Didn't know where else to post this. This looks awesome.

First Look At Michael Fassbender In Assassin's Creed


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 28, 2015)

*Where Eagles Dare (1969) - 10/10*

Plot Summary:Allied agents stage a daring raid on a castle where the Nazis are  holding an American General prisoner... but that's not all that's really  going on.


----------



## ankushv (Aug 28, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Where Eagles Dare (1969) - 10/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:Allied agents stage a daring raid on a castle where the Nazis are  holding an American General prisoner... but that's not all that's really  going on.


Read the book too . It's awesome .


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2015)

*The raid redemption*
Good action movie.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 30, 2015)

* Indru Netru Naalai   7/10  *

Kollywoods decent take on time travel.. good entertainment without complications..

*Thani oruvan 9/10 *

for me this movie scored on all fronts.. a must watch tamil flick..


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2015)

Watched Frequencies, reserving my opinion of it until I watch Primer.

But it reminded me of Pontypool movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> Watched Frequencies, reserving my opinion of it until I watch Primer.
> 
> But it reminded me of Pontypool movie.



Pontypool was excellent in sound and thrill


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 31, 2015)

Any tamil guys here?
Your views on this movie *Naalu Policeum Nalla Irundha Oorum?*
Reviews are not that good for this.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2015)

*Kabul express*
Overall not a bad movie.Properly rated at imdb.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 1, 2015)

Spy (2015) - 8/10. It's an awesome movie and extremely funny.A Must watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 1, 2015)

*Vedivazhipadu* - 8/10 . A funny take on married people's lives.

*Hunterrr* - 8/10 . Have seen some movies with this concept already. Still this movie is good to watch. 

*Thani Oruvan* - 8/10 . This film's actual hero is the villain . Nice characterization. Arvind Sami did a good job. Heroine is wasted as always.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2015)

shreeux said:


> This movies are very touchable... melt your hearts with tears...!!!



You mean "Touching" .... 

- - - Updated - - -

*SnowPiercer*  ..... wired movie ...... I did not like the movie as much as I would have hoped for, I mean the premise of the last human survivors living on a circular running train for last 20 years ..... for me was a bit far fetched ...... and then the ending .....



Spoiler



They destroyed everything, and the 2 survivors, supposedly Adam and Eve in this case, how are they going to survive in the so very hard conditions that was shown out side the train


........ again a bit far fetched. I could not give this movie more than *6.2/10*


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

sam9s said:


> *SnowPiercer*  ..... wired movie ...... I did not like the movie as much as I would have hoped for, I mean the premise of the last human survivors living on a circular running train for last 20 years ..... for me was a bit far fetched ...... and then the ending .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The freezing harsh winter has ended. Did you see the bear ?  The environment is not so hostile now.


----------



## Shah (Sep 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Any tamil guys here?
> Your views on this movie *Naalu Policeum Nalla Irundha Oorum?*
> Reviews are not that good for this.



I recently watched that one. Personally I liked the movie. IMO, Far better than VSOP and it has a storyline unlike most recent comedy flicks.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The freezing harsh winter has ended. Did you see the bear ?  The environment is not so hostile now.





Spoiler



^^ No Bro just because a polar Bear can survive does not mean Humans can as well. Did not go well with logic if you ask me. No where in the movie they ascertain that the environment is livable now, else why would the train be still running ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ No Bro just because a polar Bear can survive does not mean Humans can as well. Did not go well with logic if you ask me. No where in the movie they ascertain that the environment is livable now, else why would the train be still running ...





Spoiler



Everything would freeze if you remember the opening scene of the movie. At the end they were able to withstand the temperature. The temperature might be conducive to living beings in that area.
There might be several reasons for why train would still be running. People accepted their fate. It was a complete hierarchy where oppressors enjoyed the luxuries and oppressed were kept in dark. Temperature might have become livable only a short time ago.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2015)

Spoiler



It was still freezing cold out side (remember that mans hand got frozen hard....... in how many was it.... 7 minutes) and its not that they crashed at some habitual place, by the looks of it, Middle of no where, no food, no water, no tools or supplies, no survival skills I hardly think they could have survived, symbolically yes you can argue that showing polar Bear meant the environment was habitable but practically even within the movie's context it hardly seemed logical that the two would survive......


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2015)

Spoiler



It's an open ending. You can take it any way you please. May be they won't survive for wrong or may be they will.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 2, 2015)

What a suspense!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2015)

*Do Gaz Zameen Ke Neeche (1972) - 7.5/10*
This is the best Ramsay movies of all time...I liked it as well as Veerana


----------



## Anorion (Sep 2, 2015)

snowpiercer


Spoiler



They die. Two people cannot repopulate.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> *Thani oruvan 9/10 *
> 
> for me this movie scored on all fronts.. a must watch tamil flick..


Yes. Am hearing great reviews from all fronts for Arvindsami's comeback as a villain. Will watch this week.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2015)

Shah said:


> I recently watched that one. Personally I liked the movie. IMO, Far better than VSOP and it has a storyline unlike most recent comedy flicks.



What is VSOP?


----------



## Shah (Sep 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What is VSOP?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasuvum_Saravananum_Onna_Padichavanga


----------



## a_medico (Sep 2, 2015)

*Self/less* - Though a typical hollywood masala movie - not quite in the league of Tarsem Singh's other movies. Expected more grandeur.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spring (2014)* - A near perfect blend of horror and romance genre with a touch of sci-fi and mythological elements. If you like any of those genres then you should watch this movie. The pace of the movie is a bit on the slower side though as it takes time to build up to the point from where it finally begins to gradually unravel it's mysteries but when it does it'll keep you hooked until the end given that you've got patience. _7/10_ 

*The Mist (2007)* - A good horror flick with interesting (somewhat stupid and annoying, but still interesting) characters and tense atmosphere that keeps you on the edge of your seat but with a f***ed up ending which I think was a bit stupid but effective nonetheless. In fact, I kind of correctly predicted the ending when 



Spoiler



it was shown that the gun had only 4 bullets left while there were 5 people to be killed.


 although I didn't expect my prediction to come true but when it did it was so shockingly hilarious. I'd say a must watch. _7/10_


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 3, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Any tamil guys here?
> Your views on this movie *Naalu Policeum Nalla Irundha Oorum?*
> Reviews are not that good for this.



I just watched this movie the other day, and it was quite good. It has a moral lesson behind the plot may be that's why some didn't like. Arul Nidhi should be applauded for choosing different scripts. Recently all of this movies were fresh, unique and enjoyable.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 3, 2015)

*Dil dhadakne do*
Really a good movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 3, 2015)

*Ready* - 7/10

A remake of a tamil movie. Enjoyable as bhai was mocking himself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> *The Mist (2007)* - A good horror flick with interesting (somewhat stupid and annoying, but still interesting) characters and tense atmosphere that keeps you on the edge of your seat but with a f***ed up ending which I think was a bit stupid but effective nonetheless. In fact, I kind of correctly predicted the ending when
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes..Mist is a really good movie


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 3, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Ready* - 7/10
> 
> A remake of a tamil movie. Enjoyable as bhai was mocking himself.



I thought it was remake of telugu movie.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2015)

> *The Mist (2007)* - A good horror flick with interesting (somewhat stupid and annoying, but still interesting) characters and tense atmosphere that keeps you on the edge of your seat but with a f***ed up ending which I think was a bit stupid but effective nonetheless. In fact, I kind of correctly predicted the ending when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Ending was the best part of the movie nothing Hilarious about it, infact the ending was so scrutinized that director shot another one with a different out come ... Google for more details ....and when they show 



Spoiler



5 bullets and 4 people what was there to predict, it was but obvious .... there's hardly 2 minutes movie left after that.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 4, 2015)

Hunterrr - Very hilarious. I wish the movie got more recognition. Hidden gem. Would like to see more movies from the director.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2015)

a_medico said:


> Hunterrr - Very hilarious. I wish the movie got more recognition. Hidden gem. Would like to see more movies from the director.


Part 2 announced. Leading cast going to be same.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

a_medico said:


> Hunterrr - Very hilarious. I wish the movie got more recognition. Hidden gem. Would like to see more movies from the director.



yup. It is good. Not Bollywood.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2015)

*Welcome Back (2015) - 7/10*
Paisa Vasool comedy movie... must watch


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2015)

*spy*
First 30 mins boring & stupid but rest is good.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2015)

McFarland, USA
good one, goes right for the feels. 

Turkey Shoot (the new one)
has some shocking and sick moments, and is mind-bogglingly lame


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2015)

*Paper Planes* 

(I'll add Imdb link later) 
This could be the most immature and disgusting movie ever. 
Full of bad cliché. 

Well, they tried very hard to make it a feel-good movie and they succeeded in it. 

Watch it just to know why I called it disgusting. 

4.5/10 may be.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2015)

Just finished watching this. This movie should be renamed to "Cliché"


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Just finished watching this. This movie should be renamed to "Cliché"



Which ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 5, 2015)

X+Y(a brilliant young mind) deserves a good 7.5/10.
 A boy with autism suffers to understand love. I have nothing to say. Great acting and a good change from all the action I have been watching for a few months now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> X+Y(a brilliant young mind) deserves a good 7.5/10.
> A boy with autism suffers to understand love. I have nothing to say. Great acting and a good change from all the action I have been watching for a few months now.



+1, watched


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 5, 2015)

shreeux said:


> The 'Transporter' Series didn't need to be rebooted; skip this one if you want. But if you like most action movies then give it a try.
> 
> 
> *The Transporter Refueled (2015) 6/10*
> PG-13 | 96 min | Action, Crime, Thriller | 4 September 2015 (USA)


No one can replace Jason Statham as Frank Martin !


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2015)

Like no one can replace Matt Demon as Jason Bourn


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 5, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Like no one can replace Matt Demon as Jason Bourn



Untitled Matt Damon/Bourne Sequel (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Like no one can replace Matt *Demon *as Jason Bourn


Matt Damon.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Which ?



The movie "Paper Planes"

I posted while watching the movie from Tapatalk. Expected the thread would merge but it didn't.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Thani Oruvan directed by Mohan Raja opens with the statement saying that the story is not as horrifying as reality. Raja further gives a slight skew to the age old saying on friendship and proclaims –
> *"Tell me about your enemy and I will tell you who you are"*.
> 
> 
> ...




Bro you watched this in theater?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 6, 2015)

*District 9 (2009) 10/10*

Not your typical sci-fi thriller! Aliens are being forced to live amongst 'humanity'. 



Spoiler



You'll definitely shed some tears at end.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Its worth to watch...Who likes...*Malèna (2000)
> 
> **Hunterrr (2015) 6.5/10*
> A | 141 min | Comedy, Romance | 20 March 2015 (India)



It's not right to compare Malena to this.
Malena was deep and handled vey beautifully.
Hunterrr....well was lighthearted and doesn't try to prove a point.

Comparing to Malena, Hunterrr seems cheap!


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

Watched few movies over last week

*Primer* - 7.5/10 - It's not overly complex but bad cuts and sub par audio quality makes it look obfuscated.

*The Gift* (Cate Blanchett) - 6.5/10 - It what I would say inspired lot other movies. For its time it managed to impress me with the camera work. Scare factor held on its own.

*The Client* (Korean) - 6.8/10 - It's a movie which fits the textbook definition of thriller. Nothing poor and nothing remarkable. A good one to watch if you are craving for some courtroom drama with twists. Same formula, but works.

*Locke *- Entire movie is shot in a car. Not rating because I don't seem to make up my mind. It's like I hate it for some reasons and then love it too.

Most hard hitting is "*A Girl at My Door*". 8/10 overall but that's one story which will hit you hard and stick with you.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys did anyone here watch Ghoul?
Worth it?


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *Thani Oruvan (2015) 7/10*
> U  |  160 min  |  Action, Thriller  |  28 August 2015 (India)


Saw this last week. A different take on the types of Action-Thriller which exists in Kollywood. Though i feel the movie would've been a great success if some A-listed-actor acted in the place of Jayam Ravi.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 7, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Also you must watch *I Saw the Devil (2010).,
> *
> Now days, all Indian directors copy core script of Korean Movies and made as per indian culture.., Made well rich and fame.,


Assumption is the mother of all f..ps


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2015)

*The man from U.N.C.L.E 6.5/10*

The movie is boring saving few scenes. 
There are few good one liners and genuine comic moments. Chase sequences are good too but few and far netween.

Seemed incoherent to me.

One time watch.


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Not Understand..................


f**k-ups.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 8, 2015)

So I watched Frequencies last night, the much debated movie a few pages back here.
I didn't find it hard to follow. It was a good watch with some nice metaphysical concepts. Last movie which made me feel like what Frequencies did was Mr Nobody, but Mr Nobody surpasses a lot in that terms and have high bar, so Frequencies was just ok in comparison.

I also got to know about the movie "Upside Down" which also seems good. On my watchlist.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 8, 2015)

shreeux said:


> *Now days, all Indian directors copy core script of Korean Movies and made as per indian culture.., Made well rich and fame.,*





ajayritik said:


> Assumption is the mother of all f..ps





shreeux said:


> Before that, you must watch both movies...and then review..!!!


Buddy All means generalizing. I'm not sure why bashing hindi movies is a trend sometimes by some folks here.
I understand that most of the Hindi movies/Indian movies are not good or have been lifted from some language.
But that doesn't mean everybody does that.
There are quite a number of movies made in English which were originally either Korean or other language.
*That doesn't mean all English movies makers do copy.*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

*The Happening (2008) - 8/10*

Plot Summary:A science teacher, his wife, and a young girl struggle to survive a plague that causes those infected to commit suicide.

*Unbreakable (2000) -8/10*

Plot Summary:A man learns something extraordinary about himself after a devastating accident.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So I watched Frequencies last night, the much debated movie a few pages back here.
> I didn't find it hard to follow. It was a good watch with some nice metaphysical concepts. Last movie which made me feel like what Frequencies did was Mr Nobody, but Mr Nobody surpasses a lot in that terms and have high bar, so Frequencies was just ok in comparison.
> 
> I also got to know about the movie "Upside Down" which also seems good. On my watchlist.



Watch Pontypool.

Upside Down got Sigur Ros music. Good stuff. I will keep it in queue.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> *That doesn't mean all English movies makers do copy.*



The only difference is that English movie makers give credit to the original Korean, Japanese, Thai etc movies.

Not the same with Indian movie makers. They just blatantly copy and pretend that they doled out some original masterpiece.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *The man from U.N.C.L.E 6.5/10*
> 
> The movie is boring saving few scenes.
> There are few good one liners and genuine comic moments. Chase sequences are good too but few and far netween.
> ...



That cheesy title is a deterrent.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 9, 2015)

I watched all the SAW movies 
SAW I - 9/10
SAW II - 8/10
SAW III - 6/10
SAW IV - 5/10
SAW V - 7/10
SAW VI - 8/10
SAW VII - 7/10
Good series overall.


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

^ So you saw SAW?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ So you saw SAW?


He saw SAW, but he saw a saw and saw SAW.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 9, 2015)

Has anyone watched blackhat? I believe hacking is the theme of this movie


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 10, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched blackhat? I believe hacking is the theme of this movie


Meh movie. Not impressed. The kind of hacking shown is typical hollywood. And the hacker almost acts like James Bond. 

Avoid.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 10, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Meh movie. Not impressed. The kind of hacking shown is typical hollywood. And the hacker almost acts like James Bond.
> 
> Avoid.


Well, one of my friends saw it said hacking was much like Mr.robot. I guess he's wrong.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ So you saw SAW?





nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> He saw SAW, but he saw a saw and saw SAW.



too much reddit influence


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 10, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched blackhat? I believe hacking is the theme of this movie


Damn stupid movie...
Feels like watching an episode of TV show...
Camera looks odd too


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 10, 2015)

Guys any suggestions for good inspirational movies


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions for good inspirational movies



Gattaca


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions for good inspirational movies


35 Inspirational Movies That Will Change Your Life


----------



## R2K (Sep 11, 2015)

Limitless
Nightcrawler

Both are really inspiring and motivational but characters don't give a rat's a$$ about ethics and morality when it comes to reaching their goals. 
But again really inspiring and motivational.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 11, 2015)

*The Interview : 7.5/10*

two guys plan on interviewing the supreme leader of north korea : kim jong un..They get involved in some messy stuff & whether they survive this ordeal is the crux of the story.
goofy slapstick genre of comedy, hence the high rating from me..i like these type of movies 

*How to train your dragon 2 : 6/10*

sequel to the highly popular movie :How to train your dragon, this movie follows the first part. the vikings are now living comfortably with dragons.. until a villian from the past comes to haunt them again..toothless continues to rock in this movie.
not as good as the 1st part, but watchable.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 11, 2015)

R2K said:


> Limitless
> Nightcrawler
> 
> characters don't give a rat's a$$ about ethics and morality when it comes to reaching their goals.
> But again really inspiring and motivational.



... and thats why the movies feel to real and grounded ....... awsome movies both .....


----------



## R2K (Sep 11, 2015)

sam9s said:


> ... and thats why the movies feel to real and grounded ....... awsome movies both .....



Suggest movies that are similar to these.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

*Poltergeist (2015) - 9/10*

Plot Summary:A family whose suburban home is haunted by evil forces must come  together to rescue their youngest daughter after the apparitions take  her captive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Poltergeist (2015) - 9/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:A family whose suburban home is haunted by evil forces must come  together to rescue their youngest daughter after the apparitions take  her captive.



But the reviews are not good in Imdb and also not as good as the original one.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Poltergeist (2015) - 9/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:A family whose suburban home is haunted by evil forces must come  together to rescue their youngest daughter after the apparitions take  her captive.


Sometimes I wonder if your rating is "9" or "-9" ?!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2015)

Let's just make an exception for bssunil.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2015)

Spring 
Spring (2014) - IMDb
6/10 

Draws inspiration from "Let the right one in". Still I would bit mark is a copy rather an inspiration. 

Slow, very slow in the beginning. Falls to create the connection between the lead pair. 

One time watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 13, 2015)

*The Game* - 8/10
Brilliantly confusing.

*The Sunset Limited* - 9/10
I love these word play dramas.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Jackie Brown* - 8/10
A classic tarantino movie with fantastic performances by Samuel Jackson and Pam  Grier..


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 13, 2015)

*Top Gun* - 7/10

-1 for heroine. She ugly.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 14, 2015)

Watched this movie Anegan and later saw english movie and found that the theme was same wherein the owner of some gaming company with help of psychiatrist creates medicine which makes people get hallucinations.
Anyone know the english movie name?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 15, 2015)

True Grit - 9/10


----------



## nac (Sep 15, 2015)

This is little off topic.
Is this possible to get Hindi subtitles for Hindi films? or Hindi transcript or screenplay for Hindi films?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2015)

nac said:


> This is little off topic.
> Is this possible to get Hindi subtitles for Hindi films? or Hindi transcript or screenplay for Hindi films?



Well, I follow this site.
Scripts | F.i.g.h.t C.l.u.b

They have movie screenplay for only those movies that they like.

So, welcome back or Happy new year won't be there I guess.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 15, 2015)

Can anyone comment on final destination movie series ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone comment on final destination movie series ?



Watch first 3, skip rest.
IMO 2 is best.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone comment on final destination movie series ?


It's hilarious to say the least.
If you are pessimist, the movies will be your worst nightmare. If you are optimistic, this could change you. 

It's a battle between your will and fate.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Watch first 3, skip rest.
> IMO 2 is best.


Well, I am watching the first now on Hbo


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone comment on final destination movie series ?


Almost everyone dies.
But not really.
Then they die one by one.
This time for real.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys... I have been trying to remember a movie, but so far unsuccessful. Please help.

I saw this movie years ago, so I remember nothing, except a little premise of the story. The movie was about a man and his father. Throughout his life the father use to tell his son incredible stories. And son use to listen them with awe. Then one day the son started doubting over his stories and thereby starts a quest to find the reality of the stories.
I don't actually remember what happens in the end, but I guess it doesn't become clear whether the stories were real or not. But the son does get a satisfactory answer.

Does any of it rings any bell?


----------



## nac (Sep 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Well, I follow this site.
> Scripts | F.i.g.h.t C.l.u.b
> They have movie screenplay for only those movies that they like.


Thanks for the link Rhitwick. Yeah seems like all those are reviewer's movies. I was expecting popular actors (SRK, Aamir, Hrithik) movies. And the collection is about a handful of movies. 
But finally got something, I doubted if I ever find one.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Hey guys... I have been trying to remember a movie, but so far unsuccessful. Please help.
> 
> I saw this movie years ago, so I remember nothing, except a little premise of the story. The movie was about a man and his father. Throughout his life the father use to tell his son incredible stories. And son use to listen them with awe. Then one day the son started doubting over his stories and thereby starts a quest to find the reality of the stories.
> I don't actually remember what happens in the end, but I guess it doesn't become clear whether the stories were real or not. But the son does get a satisfactory answer.
> ...



Sounds like the movie "Big Fish" directed by Tim Burton. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Fish


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2015)

Guys I remember this movies which I watched long back when I was in school.
A sister and her young brother will be there and she will have a step mother. 
All of sudden something starts coming from their walls some kind of ghosts and their step mother is involved in it.
They guy who is with step mother will be back of the girl.

Any idea which movie could this be?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Sounds like the movie "Big Fish" directed by Tim Burton. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Fish



Oh Yes!! That's it. Thanks man. 
Got to watch this soon.

On more offtopic note, TVF Pitchers is a damn good web series deserved to be watched by everyone here. It's about people who quit their well paying job to do their own startup.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Oh Yes!! That's it. Thanks man.
> Got to watch this soon.
> 
> On more offtopic note, TVF Pitchers is a damn good web series deserved to be watched by everyone here. It's about people who quit their well paying job to do their own startup.



Glad to help


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

Spooks:The Greater Good (2015) - 10/10


"The good ones tends not to last well, We have to protect them" is one line I like most in the movie.

Plot Summary:When a terrorist escapes custody during a routine handover, Will  Holloway must team with disgraced MI5 Intelligence Chief Harry Pearce to  track him down before an imminent terrorist attack on London.

PS: The Director is an Indian by name Bharat Nalluri...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2015)

*6-5=2 (2013) - 6/10*
OK movie..on similar plot of BlairWitch Project
script and dialogue are bad though


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2015)

*Iqbal*
Highly overrated movie in IMDB. Compared to chak de this movie is almost an average. Character development is poor for some characters, characters don't connect properly,  average dialogues & the thrill moment is missing which is an essential part of a sports movie. Things are happening in this movie just for the sake of happening. 
Overall this is somewhere between average & good.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 17, 2015)

* A time to kill - 6.5/10 *
The movie is based on John grisham's novel.( same name). So as far as plot goes, it is decent, though the book is much better due to incredible and perfect detailing by the author.
I felt the pace of the book was a bit better..
In the acting dept, it scores greatly..consists of Matthew McConaughey, Samuel Jackson, Sandra Bullock and Kevin spacey..


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2015)

anyone watched Hitman ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 18, 2015)

Black Mass, Everest & Pawn Sacrifice released this week. Any suggestions?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2015)

*Lakshmi 7/10*

*Verdict: *This is one movie for which Nagesh Kukunoor should be remembered. Shocking, brutal but at times plain bland fact. Not for weak hearted. 

Full review posted here
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread-5.html#post2258115


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2015)

*The dead zone*
little different from the regular stephen king's story based movies.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2015)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time - 8/10 - Loved this movie. There is time travel. But the execution takes the cake. And it just keeps on holding viewer's attention. You can note down a list of things which makes a movie right.

Patema Inverted - 6.7/10 - Could have been an absolutely great movie but feels like something is missing. There are parts where you will be completely in awe. Two worlds with opposite gravity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2015)

*Dracula Reborn (2015) - 2/10*

Plot Summary:Three journalists travel from Vancouver to Transylvania to uncover the  truth about Dracula. The trio's determination end up costing them  their lives.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Dracula Reborn (2015) - 2/10*
> 
> Plot Summary:Three journalists travel from Vancouver to Transylvania to uncover the  truth about Dracula. The trio's determination end up costing them  their lives.



is that the movie that was like castlevania

EDIT : NOPE, i meant Dracula untold


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2015)

Finally, bssunil's ratings match perfectly with imdb


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys, need help

I have got this movie *The Pool *
but having tough time getting the English subtitles.

the movie is in Dutch language.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2015)

Tough to find.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys, need help
> 
> I have got this movie *The Pool *
> but having tough time getting the English subtitles.
> ...



Learn the language.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

Limitless 9/10

Loved bradley cooper's acting


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Limitless 9/10
> 
> Loved bradley cooper's acting


They are going to make this into a tv series.
Limitless
Limitless (TV Series 2015? ) - IMDb


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

I know, only 2 days to go for pilot


----------



## sam9s (Sep 20, 2015)

*San Andreas* ...... I had a feeling this would be another cliched filled disaster flick .... and I was not wrong .... Too many inconsistencies and plot holes ...... but then again I was not expecting much, you mostly watch this kind of movie for the CGI destruction, remember 2012 and this movie has plenty ......... performance was ok, effects were spot on which is obvious. It lacked a good screenplay, character depth, basically it was predictable to the core.....I cant give this more than *6/10*


----------



## harry10 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I know, only 2 days to go for pilot



Its already out.


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> They are going to make this into a tv series.
> Limitless
> Limitless (TV Series 2015? ) - IMDb


Good way to milk the cow.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Time to check it out than.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2015)

*Maya* - 7/10

Good attempt from the makers.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 20, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Black Mass, Everest & Pawn Sacrifice released this week. Any suggestions?


Has anyone watched any of these?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 20, 2015)

Forest Gump. Watched it yesterday. 
WTF I waited so long for, is hard to understand! Amazing movie. Directed by the same person who directed BTTF! 
Seriously, I shouldn't have waited this long!!

On the other hand, watched Showpiercer today.
WTF I watched man? What a load of crap. It felt an hour too long. Had no sense of story at all. Stupid characters. Over acting. Bad background scores. It failed to make me take the movie seriously. Many action scenes felt suited better as comedy. 
Anybody else who watched it had this feeling? I think it's overrated in IMDb.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2015)

*NightCrawler* ...... wow what an amazing movie. Starring Jake Gyllenhaal in his one of the top performances. Plot goes something like, A rode side petty thief  discovers the high-speed world of L.A. crime journalism and peruses it with rather over zeal and soon blurs the line between observer and participant to become the star of his own story.

Jake personality is shown with some serious psychopath tendencies and from an over zeal personality soon becomes a news vulture and crosses all limits to achieve his goal, so much so that he completely disregards the sufferings of his "subjects". And that aspect he has acted out so so damn realistically you seriously feel terrified by his stature. Simply n truly a vivid portrayal of a real-world psychopath. A must see thriller i .....* 7/10* for this one


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 21, 2015)

sam9s said:


> *San Andreas* ...... I had a feeling this would be another cliched filled disaster flick .... and I was not wrong .... Too many inconsistencies and plot holes ...... but then again I was not expecting much, you mostly watch this kind of movie for the CGI destruction, remember 2012 and this movie has plenty ......... performance was ok, effects were spot on which is obvious. It lacked a good screenplay, character depth, basically it was predictable to the core.....I cant give this more than *6/10*



Saw it yesterday after reading this post because well.. I thought it was based on GTA but then I also like to watch disaster movies even though they are cliched.    
There is nothing original in this movie but still its okay to watch.  I'll rate it 5/10


----------



## theterminator (Sep 21, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Saw it yesterday after reading this post because well.. I thought it was based on GTA but then I also like to watch disaster movies even though they are cliched.
> There is nothing original in this movie but still its okay to watch.  I'll rate it 5/10



Is there any movie out yet based on GTA?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Is there any movie out yet based on GTA?



GTA just a normal open world game.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> GTA just a normal open world game.



There can be movies based on it ..storyline is cool


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Forest Gump. Watched it yesterday.
> WTF I waited so long for, is hard to understand! Amazing movie. Directed by the same person who directed BTTF!
> Seriously, I shouldn't have waited this long!!



Had watched it years ago and that too by someones recommendation, it was just brilliant..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2015)

*Apartment 143 6/10*

I'm not sure what they were trying to show. Ghost or no ghost?
Why ghost and whose ghost?!!

*Saare Jahaan Se Mehnga... 7/10*

It's a pleasure to watch Sanjay Mishra everytime he comes on screen. I'm not sure who was the actor who acted as his on-screen father but he rocked too.
Rest of the characters were perfect.

Good movie. If only it could do away with the songs....


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2015)

Saare jahaanse mehnga was a stellar movie ..... I did post my review as well, on this thread ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2015)

shreeux said:


> A touching story about what happens when your first love does not work out, and you’re suddenly reunited with that person. It’s a bit slow in pace, but it allows you to feel the nostalgia of your first love.,
> 
> 
> *Architecture 101 (2012)**  7/10*
> ...



The kiss scene at the end was the point where tensions culminated into a grand show of sentiment.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 22, 2015)

^^On IMDB ..........5.5 rating, just 162 uses watched it and no one cared to review it ........ I just wonder why would you even choose to watch such a movie ...


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2015)

Wallpapers for the movie buffs. Found on Reddit. 

80 hi-res, textless posters (some of my favorites) - Album on Imgur


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 23, 2015)

Flash said:


> Wallpapers for the movie buffs. Found on Reddit.
> 
> 80 hi-res, textless posters (some of my favorites) - Album on Imgur



Good One! Thanks!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2015)

Flash said:


> Wallpapers for the movie buffs. Found on Reddit.
> 
> 80 hi-res, textless posters (some of my favorites) - Album on Imgur



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2015)

*Robert the Doll (2015) - 5/10*
Kind of OK movie
not better than Anabelle and Jessabelle


----------



## a_medico (Sep 24, 2015)

*Lakshmi *- Very disturbing movie - one of a kind from bollywood.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2015)

The suspect looks good, found it on Netflix as well .....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2015)

*While we're young 8/10*

Yeah, this deserves 8. Ummm...yeah I'm certain of it.

This is probably the best Ben Stiller movie I've seen yet and it's not a comedy!

Fare warning, it's boring but has a reward for you if you can hold till the end.
The reward is the fullness that you get after eating a good meal. It's the same. It's pure satisfaction of watching a good movie.

Ben Stiller did very well, Naomi Watts is good and still beautiful.

More I think about this movie, the more I like.

It can be compared with onion may be. Full of layers but each layer shows you something totally different. 
And, prize goes for most uninspired climax ever shot in cinema...at least for me.

Watch it. Invest time, have patience and you might just want to thank me later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2015)

sam9s said:


> The suspect looks good, found it on Netflix as well .....



Netflix available for India ?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Netflix available for India ?



No but there are workarounds .............. Google ...


----------



## quan chi (Sep 25, 2015)

*Interstellar*
3rd or maybe 4th time. Love it or hate it but you cannot ignore the fact that this movie not only entertains but touches you emotionally too. I have never seen any other space movies so many times not even 2001. Btw 2010 is also a good (way underrated) movie which I had mentioned earlier too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 25, 2015)

[h=1]Closer to the Moon (2013) = 7/10[/h]Plot Summary:A Romanian police officer teams up with a small crew of old friends from  the World War II Jewish Resistance to pull off a heist by convincing  everyone at the scene of the crime that they are only filming a movie.

[h=1]Sword of Vengeance (2015) = 4/10[/h]
Plot Summary:Vengeance is the driving force behind a shadow walker's return to Norman  conquered Saxon lands after the Battle of Hastings and a brutal  repression of it's people by a cruel lord.

[h=1]Everest (2015) = 9/10[/h]
Plot Summary:A climbing expedition on Mt. Everest is devastated by a severe snow storm.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Interstellar*
> 3rd or maybe 4th time. Love it or hate it but you cannot ignore the fact that this movie not only entertains but touches you emotionally too. I have never seen any other space movies so many times not even 2001. Btw 2010 is also a good (way underrated) movie which I had mentioned earlier too.



If any space movie is under rated, its Mission to Mars. Its one heck of a movie. It's thought provoking, great music and emotionally involving where it should be.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> If any space movie is under rated, its Mission to Mars. Its one heck of a movie. It's thought provoking, great music and emotionally involving where it should be.



Now mission to mars has an unconvincing climax also many useless scenes which also I had mentioned in this thread earlier. I would have agreed if you had put the name Red planet instead. That movie is pretty good too don't deserve the current imdb rating.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2015)

*Kis kis ko pyaar karu 5/10*

This is a mindless comedy. Lacks logic, lacks sense but would make you laugh for sure.

Most of the heavy lifting was left to Kapil and he tried and tried very hard. Even his one liners was not enough to save this movie.
Even if everyone had given an Oscar wining performance, this would still be bad nonsense movie.
At times it would be thiose one liners that would make you re-think of not leaving the theater halfway of the movie.

Let me tell you one more thing that would help you to decide if you should go for this.

Have you seen "Sajan chale sasural" ? If yes, you've seen the best movie of this genre.
Have you seen "Garam Masala" (Akshyay and John)? If yes, you have seen the crappiest movie of this genre.

"Kis kis ko pyaar karu" falls in between of these two.

It's bad, it's nonsense but could just make you laugh those two and half hours.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Interstellar*
> 3rd or maybe 4th time. Love it or hate it but you cannot ignore the fact that this movie not only entertains but touches you emotionally too. I have never seen any other space movies so many times not even 2001. Btw 2010 is also a good (way underrated) movie which I had mentioned earlier too.



thoughts on the soundtrack ? I think it deserved oscar more than alexandre desplat's score


----------



## icebags (Sep 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> thoughts on the soundtrack ? I think it deserved oscar more than alexandre desplat's score



u're right, soundtrack is very touchy.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 26, 2015)

San Andreas 
7/10

Entourage
7/10(for people who watched the TV series)
6.5/10 for others
 People who watched the TV series well find this as another episode (a long one) 

Mission Impossible rogue nation
7.5/10 action is good


----------



## quan chi (Sep 28, 2015)

*Fools gold* (Can be avoided if you don't like stupidity)

*Sahara* (Better than the above with a tight script & better story. However one drawback is that within all the chaos in the story the main focus is diverted)

*Romancing with the stone* (Better than the above two)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2015)

*The Sorcerer and the White Snake  (2011) - 6/10*
Excellent movie..and a good love story


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 29, 2015)

*Inglorious Basterds* - 9/10

*Drive Angrily* - Cage/10


----------



## quan chi (Sep 29, 2015)

*The day of the jackal*
Good,interesting & well made movie. Will read the book soon

*The jackal*
If you compare with the original then its an average movie. Even if you don't compare its not that good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2015)

*Journey to the West (2013) - 7.5/10*
Awesome movie...well I have seen Kung Fu Hustle & Shaolin Soccer by Stephen Chow and this one also is amazing.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2015)

^^Daisy

Watch "A Moment to Remember" and "Il Mare" and "The Classic".


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2015)

shreeux said:


> One of member recommend here...!!!
> 
> This is truly a visual masterpiece! The pacing, the direction, the mood and love everything perfect.,
> 
> ...



Why the theme reminds me of "Gangster" ?
Both released in 2006.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 1, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Watched for JCVD, He did supporting role only also dead at the end,
> There are no martial arts or big fight scenes and it’s really more of a modern Western than anything. It was actually frustrating to even have him in the movie as it was a total waste and it was the kind of role that anyone could have done.
> 
> 
> ...




Watched a JCVD movie this week ,  Maximum Risk.  Almost a 6/10


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2015)

*Detective Byomkesh Bakshy* ........ Extraordinary movie ... I have not checked who the screenplay writer is but trust me when I tell you its an exceptionally original, novel and gripping screenplay, I have ever come across in Hindi Movie Industry. Add to that the direction that surpasses all, This is one movie I would rate equal to any decent  Hollywood offering in the suspense and "what will happen next" department. I have no idea how well the movie did, but if it didn't do well, I am sure probably because of the complexities the plot offers. It starts of with a simple missing person investigation and slowly n gradually turns into such convoluted narration that even though it's a Hindi movie you will have to at times stop and recollect to understand what the narration is trying to tell the viewer, still keeping you at the edge of your seat ... Brilliant!! Simply outstanding .....

Coming to performances, Banarjee and Sushant Singh Rajput has completely redefined the character of BK. The movie heavily relies on Sushant's portrayal of BK, He is almost in every frame and has performed outstandingly with a perfect body language of a just emerging, novice but thought provoking and intelligent detective. 

I would also like to mention the Art direction and sets, just impeccable. Screenplay and Art direction are two departments I seriously think this movie should have won few awards.

To end I would say, this is a stunning piece of cinema, complex but sophisticated in its narration, with Banarjee's spot on direction it's a movie not to be missed at any scale.........*8/10 *for this one which is a rare feat when it comes to rating Hindi Movies, AFA I am concerned ....


----------



## Zishi (Oct 1, 2015)

Watch Christopher Nolan's "Interstellar" and forget about every movie except "Inception", "memento", "TDK Trilogy" , "the Prestige".... i mean all christopher's movies...

What a perfection, Robust logic.....

*Interstellar (2014) 9/10 *


----------



## sam9s (Oct 1, 2015)

Nothing can Beat Memento ...... still my fav CN's movie ....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2015)

About Detective Byomkesh Bakshy, yea that is one good movie in recent times. But highly underrated. 
The story at times does become convoluted by the end, but that because I didn't expect it to be. There's more than what meets the eye in this film.

After the movie "Bobby Jasoos" made me speechless (in negative sense) BB made me restore faith in Detective stories. I haven't seen the original BB series by Bandyopadhyay, I do think this have its own signature in India, like Sherlock has its own in UK.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> About Detective Byomkesh Bakshy, yea that is one good movie in recent times. But highly underrated.
> The story at times does become convoluted by the end, but that because I didn't expect it to be. There's more than what meets the eye in this film.
> 
> After the movie "Bobby Jasoos" made me speechless (in negative sense) BB made me restore faith in Detective stories. I haven't seen the original BB series by Bandyopadhyay, I do think this have its own signature in India, like Sherlock has its own in UK.



The bongs (my wife who has seen it) are not happy with it.

It'll be easier to make you understand the issue if you say you've read Tintin as comics.

Now compare the recent Tintin movie to the book. What do you feel? Bongs felt the same.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 2, 2015)

Tintin would be a bad example I have read tintin,seen all the cartoon series also liked the movie too. Its not bad mainly because the protagonists remain true to the book. I can understand the other changes they have made.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2015)

Comparing books/comics with movies is almost always a bad idea. I judged Byomkesh as a standalone Bollywood movie and only compared it with Sherlock, on which I previously thought it was inspired.
The actual inspired series from Sherlock seems to be Agent Raghav though, failing miserably in the process.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 2, 2015)

*FLU* ..... Korean Movies now and then have proved that they are no less than any Hollywood movie and at times better as well, and FLU is no exception, FLU is Korean take on viral epidemic that takes on a town called Bundang. The first half of the movie is ultra-realistic, and very well presented with epidemic shown in a very very grand scale, that successful brings the shivers across the viewers. 

Unfortunately, the second half is more dramatized and veers of a bit from realism may be the director wanted to bring some commercial aspect to make it appeal to masses more. Few decisions made at the end would make you suspend your belief to enjoy the ending, which is much more sensationalized in tone in comparison to the first half.

Non the less the movie as a whole is pretty gripping, realistic and enjoyable .... *6.8/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 2, 2015)

*Ennu Ninte Moideen* - 7/10

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ennu_Ninte_Moideen


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2015)

So who watched The Martian?
*xkcd.com/1536/

Should I watch Apollo 13 and Apollo 18 before this?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 3, 2015)

I think its just a metaphor ..... nothing actually related ... But I understand since I have seen Apollo 13 ......


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2015)

Kill the Messenger (2014) - 7/10

Plot Summary:A reporter becomes the target of a vicious smear campaign that drives  him to the point of suicide after he exposes the CIA's role in arming  Contra rebels in Nicaragua and importing cocaine into California. Based  on the true story of journalist Gary Webb.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 3, 2015)

I was waiting for a 2d version. I had no intention to post this in this thread but anyways... Its a shame that the martian has so much limited release in india & WHY THE fck only IN 3D?? This is really dumb. They are forcing to see it in 3d when it not a real 3D film.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 3, 2015)

quan chi said:


> I was waiting for a 2d version. I had no intention to post this in this thread but anyways... Its a shame that the martian has so much limited release in india & WHY THE fck only IN 3D?? This is really dumb. They are forcing to see it in 3d when it not a real 3D film.


Oh! Never knew that. I am determined to watch only in 2D too. I hate the goggles.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 4, 2015)

I had a hard time finding the 2D and English version of The Martian. But alas I did. Only one theater had the show and where I have never gone before. Going today in one hour.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2015)

*The Martian 8/10*

Watched it from the 3rd row infront of screen and still loved it. At times there are movies which breaks such trivial boundaries.

This is how I want a sci-fi movie. Less science jargon more drama. If only "*Interstellar*" could be this way...

Anyway, a good story told in a good light hearted way. Perfect story-telling I would say.
There are cliches though but you would like to ignore them at the end of the movie.

Go for it. Can avoid 3D I guess.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 4, 2015)

*The good the bad & the ugly*
One of the best western movies I have ever seen no doubt one of tarantino's inspiration for his movies. There is no unnecessary dialogues & they are very less only used when required. From thrilling music to remarkable screenplay everything is shot well in this movie.A must watch.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 4, 2015)

Limitless....7/10


----------



## harry10 (Oct 4, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I had a hard time finding the 2D and English version of The Martian. But alas I did. Only one theater had the show and where I have never gone before. Going today in one hour.



Lucky u. I can't find a single screen with 2d here. Hate 3d.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 4, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *The Martian 8/10*
> 
> Watched it from the 3rd row infront of screen and still loved it. At times there are movies which breaks such trivial boundaries.
> 
> ...


Have you read the book? If not do read now.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 4, 2015)

harry10 said:


> Lucky u. I can't find a single screen with 2d here. Hate 3d.



I can't agree more with you on the "hate 3D part". Looks like you will have to watch on small screen only. 

So I watched the movie *The Martian*. It's a good one. But I would say it's overrated on IMDb. A rating of 8.5 is supposed to surpass expectations. Not that I had much expectations since I tend to keep them low just in case movie doesn't turn out good. I mostly enjoyed the movie. Though it didn't blew me away. Yes the ending was anti-climatic and probably it was supposed to be that way, and was mostly uplifting too. But there was something missing in the movie. Something which lets me root for the main character. 



Spoiler



After the course of whole movie, I didn't know the background of the guy. When time comes, "Oh yea.. I am Botanist.". That's all. We know nothing more about the guy. He was stranded for years on the planet and yet I didn't feel his "loneliness". Mars is such a vast planet on scale, yet we see him reaching point B from A in seconds. Yes time had to be compressed. But there are ways to show the "sense" in a 2 and a half hour film. For a movie that is based on Mars, I didn't even got a clear view of the planet for many minutes into the film. As I said earlier, the film just doesn't show the scale properly. We did get many panned shots of Earth though. Speaking of which, we are told that whole world are rooting for the man. Yet we don't see different people in different countries praying for his return or something. I think the movie fails to show its impact on global level. This movie could have been so good probably from Nolan's story telling and Spielberg's direction.



Anyway, I think I am comparing this film to some other great movies which I loved, aka, The Moon, Mission to Mars, Contact, Interstellar etc. Probably that's unfair comparison. Loved the wit of the film though.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 4, 2015)

*Kuttram Kadithal* - 9/10

Excellent.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After the course of whole movie, I didn't know the background of the guy. When time comes, "Oh yea.. I am Botanist.". That's all. We know nothing more about the guy. He was stranded for years on the planet and yet I didn't feel his "loneliness". Mars is such a vast planet on scale, yet we see him reaching point B from A in seconds. Yes time had to be compressed. But there are ways to show the "sense" in a 2 and a half hour film. For a movie that is based on Mars, I didn't even got a clear view of the planet for many minutes into the film. As I said earlier, the film just doesn't show the scale properly. We did get many panned shots of Earth though. Speaking of which, we are told that whole world are rooting for the man. Yet we don't see different people in different countries praying for his return or something. I think the movie fails to show its impact on global level. This movie could have been so good probably from Nolan's story telling and Spielberg's direction.



There is a discussion going on IMDB regardng this,

Mark whatney's family? - IMDb


----------



## ZTR (Oct 5, 2015)

For those who have watched the Martian, read the book and also read the interview of Andy Weir with are technica to know why he hasn't concentrated much on the loneliness part
Stuck on Mars with nothing but disco: Ars talks with The Martian?s Andy Weir | Ars Technica



> "I’ll give you a sideways answer to that," he said. "There are a bunch of*severe*psychological effects that would happen to someone being isolated for almost two years. And also the anxiety and stress of being on the verge of death from various problems for so long—most people would not be able to handle that. The loneliness, the isolation, the anxiety, and stress—I mean, it would take an enormous psychological toll. And I didn’t deal with any of that. I just said like, 'Nope, that’s not how Mark Watney rolls.' So he has almost superhuman ability to deal with stress and solitude.
> 
> "And the reason I did that was because I didn’t want the book to be a deep character study of crippling loneliness and depression—that’s not what I wanted! So the biggest challenge were the psychological aspects, and I just didn’t address them and I hope the reader doesn’t notice."


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 5, 2015)

Night crawler - 8.5/10


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] 
Have you seen Visaranai?


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

*Attack on Titans - 8/10*
Another movie based on Anime. A little bit gory and OK'ish movie with good CGI effects. I feel like most of the details are missed in the movie version for commerical reasons. Btw, am yet to watch the anime.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> *Attack on Titans - 8/10*
> Another movie based on Anime. A little bit gory and OK'ish movie with good CGI effects. I feel like most of the details are missed in the movie version for commerical reasons. Btw, am yet to watch the anime.


Most LA movies are crap story wise. AoT was good enough for 1st season. 2nd season would be slow.


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Most LA movies are crap story wise. AoT was good enough for 1st season. 2nd season would be slow.


I thought it's of only one season. Season 2 is upcoming?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> *Attack on Titans - 8/10*
> Another movie based on Anime. A little bit gory and OK'ish movie with good CGI effects. I feel like most of the details are missed in the movie version for commerical reasons. Btw, am yet to watch the anime.



oh. Glad you liked so much. The thematic aspects of the story are fleshed out more in the movie. The story has barely begun. 
still, Anime is better.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] Waiting for PULI review


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> oh. Glad you liked so much. The thematic aspects of the story are fleshed out more in the movie. The story has barely begun.
> still, Anime is better.


Am yet to watch the Anime. Most of the catastrophes happens in horror movies are because of girls. 


Spoiler



If the potato girl and Eren didnt went to inspect the cry of a child (which is a titan child), the entire scout regiment would've reached their destination unnoticed.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

^yeah. Unfortunately, they spoiled some things in the movie, which have not yet been revealed in the Anime.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 5, 2015)

Thats the best croc movie for me. Have watched quite a few. The atmosphere is terrific. 



shreeux said:


> Based on a true story, this scary horror movie makes effective use of one striking location and one strong idea. In a remote Australian swamp, three terrified holidaymakers confront a primeval predator. Trapped up a flimsy tree, the three bicker, shiver and weigh their options, while a crocodile that has capsized their boat and eaten their guide prowls below.
> 
> 
> *Black Water (2007) 5.5/10*
> R | 90 min | Action, Drama, Horror | 24 April 2008 (Australia)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2015)

*A Perfect Getaway (2009) - 7/10*
Excellent Thriller and the last 20mins is superb


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2015)

The Martian (2015) - 9/10

Plot Summary: During a manned mission to Mars, Astronaut Mark Watney is presumed dead  after a fierce storm and left behind by his crew. But Watney has  survived and finds himself stranded and alone on the hostile planet.  With only meager supplies, he must draw upon his ingenuity, wit and  spirit to subsist and find a way to signal to Earth that he is alive.

Operator (2015) - 6/10

Plot Summary: When the daughter of veteran 911 call center operator Pamela (Mischa  Barton), and her estranged husband Jeremy (Luke Goss), a Senior Police  Officer, is kidnapped and held hostage, they are left desperate, with no  choice but to follow the kidnapper's rules: send messages through  dispatch for all police and fire units to scatter to remote locations  throughout the city where they are met with chaos. Not knowing who or  why, the one thing they do know is if they fail to discreetly  collaborate with one another - they will be solely responsible for  facilitating the biggest crime in the city's history. Now they must race  against the clock to make the choice of their lives - save the city -  or save their daughter.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2015)

We can see the Plot Summary on IMDb. Request to write your opinion here.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2015)

*Uttama Villain* - 8/10

It is a good one time watch.


----------



## harry10 (Oct 7, 2015)

Saw Talvar. 
Excellent attempt and brilliant acting by Irfan as usual. Movie is quite intense and depressing at times. They have created the 8 year before time period well but missed one technical shot when they showed current generation Red color Honda City in one shot. All in all a good watch. 
Rating - 7.5/10


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> Am yet to watch the Anime. Most of the catastrophes happens in horror movies are because of girls.



ugh, it is _not _like that in the original
I now understand why people say movies based on Anime sucks. The whole dynamic, setting, story, everything has changed, I thought it was missing because it was going to be introduced later, but read some reviews and interviews and understood that no, these things were really changed. Kickass characters don't do kickass things and are relegated to sidekick/love interest category. an important character that give some kind of balance to Eren (the most competent, technique-using and skillful squad leader) is written out entirely.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2015)

Seriously guys, what is so good about Martian ? Watched it today. 7.5/10 - movie or may be less. It looks like all the cliches spun in 2 hours of theater time. Nothing that I will remember after years.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Seriously guys, what is so good about Martian ? Watched it today. 7.5/10 - movie or may be less. It looks like all the cliches spun in 2 hours of theater time. Nothing that I will remember after years.


I've rated it 8 and you've rated it 7.5.

I guess you liked something in it.

For me, I enjoyed it. Yes, its clisched and it had no intention to to be pathbreaking.
Told a good story in a light hearted manner.

I liked the story, the story telling approach and its tone.

Sasta, sundar and tikau!

P.S. Don't go for 3D for this.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I've rated it 8 and you've rated it 7.5.
> 
> I guess you liked something in it.
> 
> ...



Still it wont be a movie that I will remember later.

You can see much better story telling approach in other movies.

P.S. no 2d options in my place.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2015)

No 2D option in Jaipur as well. Most of the halls are quite far. Seems I won't be able to watch it


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 8, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> No 2D option in Jaipur as well. Most of the halls are quite far. Seems I won't be able to watch it


Only one English show in Nagpur.. That too in 3D ..and its house full for the past week..will try tonight..


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2015)

The movie is from best selling author so that created a lot of expectation


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ugh, it is _not _like that in the original
> I now understand why people say movies based on Anime sucks. The whole dynamic, setting, story, everything has changed, I thought it was missing because it was going to be introduced later, but read some reviews and interviews and understood that no, these things were really changed. Kickass characters don't do kickass things and are relegated to sidekick/love interest category. an important character that give some kind of balance to Eren (the most competent, technique-using and skillful squad leader) is written out entirely.


ya. Read about Eren and his watered-down role in the movie.
 Attack on titan 2 released?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Mad max (2015) - 6/10*

Not sure why this movie was hyped this much..CGI was top notch, speed was engrossing, but plot was average.

* San Andreas - 6/10*

Was similar to the movie "2012".. Plot was not extraordinary, casting was okayish..Dwayne Johnson kicked candy a$$ !!!!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2015)

Very little CGI in Mad Max. But, yeah it was top notch, except the 3d conversion, which was not.

also, if you like Mad Max, check out Mad Max: Black & Chrome
it was here, video got pulled  *blackandchrome.wordpress.com


> George Miller has said that the best version of his film is in black and white, with no dialogue. BLACK & CHROME is an attempt to realize Miller’s alternate vision. The cinematography, the editing, the sound design, and the score, are now represented in a completely new experience.



or you can do in video player, greyscale filter and no dialogue track



Flash said:


> Attack on titan 2 released?


Nope. They seem to be wrapping up the movies before the second season of the series, so not going to watch the second movie. Already regretting spoilers of the series from this first movie itself. Think Eren actually runs into the colossal titan in the crowd, the scarred man at the start.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> *Mad max (2015) - 6/10*
> 
> Not sure why this movie was hyped this much..*CGI was top notch*, speed was engrossing, but plot was average.



lel..it was the least CGI produced movie.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> The movie is from best selling author so that created a lot of expectation



They could have done much better. And they could have done much worse too. Ok movie.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 9, 2015)

shreeux said:


> A group of friends take off to a secluded vacation home to celebrate their upcoming graduation. The fun doesn't last long when a sadistic psychopath shows up and forces them to participate in his deadly contest.
> 
> 
> *Kill Theory (2009) 5/10*
> | 85 min | Horror, Thriller | 8 January 2009



Something like Eden Lake ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Nope. They seem to be wrapping up the movies before the second season of the series, so not going to watch the second movie. Already regretting spoilers of the series from this first movie itself. Think Eren actually runs into the colossal titan in the crowd, the scarred man at the start.


Seems it's already out and failed miserably. 
Surprise! 'Attack On Titan Part 2' Is Just As Bad As Part 1 : T-Lounge : Tech Times


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 9, 2015)

*Ayal Njanalla* - 5/10

One time watch. Avoidable.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> Seems it's already out and failed miserably.
> Surprise! 'Attack On Titan Part 2' Is Just As Bad As Part 1 : T-Lounge : Tech Times



ow good. whole splitting into two parts and run time seems like a scam. Guess the movie would not have been soo bad if the series were not sooo awesome. Ionno. Somehow, the anime felt more "real" than the movie. 


Drishyam : is some smart filmmaking, effortlessly creates tension and comic moments, and even says how they do it. Would be so great if Ajay Devgan actually used methods from known movies. Was expecting a different kind of conclusion, one where both the families confront the truth, but this was perhaps more realistic. Also, it is totally believable how a good, honest family can end up being on the criminal side of society. Want to watch the malayalam version now. 

Kis Kikso Pyaar Karoon : This is so funny, and timely. Not really crass, but there are a few sexist jokes. Otherwise it is funny, more clever jokes than welcome, houseful, golmal series but less than Hunterrr. Just a shade below Hungama. Good ensemble cast. Arbaaz Khan can play the role of a bro like a pro. Has plenty of practice. There was even a is this dress black or blue moment.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 9, 2015)

Has anyone seen sicario ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 10, 2015)

*Kaaka Muttai* - 9/10


*Cloverfield *- 7/10


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 11, 2015)

*Hotel Transylvania 2 (2015) - 8/10

*Impressions: Though  the voice cast was an impressive even in the small parts.  Nothing topped Mel Brooks performance as Vlad, that was my  favorite. It's a perfect family picture which means anyone, any age will & can enjoy it.The Sequel is more funnier than the first.*

Mama (2013) - 9/10*

Impressions: The story is not your typical ghost story but solely  depend on moments that utilize the element of surprise, I have never jumped  out of my skin more times during a single film than I did for "Mama."
*
The Babadook (2014) - 8/10*

Impressions: The Babadook isn't for the mainstream crowd. It's a Psychological horror at its finest. It actually gets under your skin and it taps into the basal emotion of fear.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 11, 2015)

*The Walk* - 6.5/10

Okish movie. The 3D was nice though.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *
> The Babadook (2014) - 8/10*
> 
> Impressions: The Babadook isn't for the mainstream crowd. It's a Psychological horror at its finest. It actually gets under your skin and it taps into the basal emotion of fear.



It felt like a horror version of The Machinist.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 11, 2015)

The Martian - 6/10

VFX : 8/10 (Gravity was a 9+)
3D effects - 3/10
Acting - 5/10 (Average, characters had no depth, dunno whom to blame)
Cinematography - 4/10 (Functional, nothing new like Gravity)
Editing - 3/10 (Too slow for Sci-fi and repetitive sequences)
Direction - 6/10 (Nothing exceptional)
Audio - 3/10 (Possible that the theatre I was in had bad audio, but I felt the the audio did not complement the situation to make the scene stand out)

Haven't read the novel so can rate the adapted screenplay

The hero of the movie is not Matt Damon, its



Spoiler



Its NASA


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2015)

For the Audio part.. I felt the same way. So chances of bad audio in theater doesn't seem to be the case.
As for the spoiler part, well, conspiracy successful.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> For the Audio part.. I felt the same way. So chances of bad audio in theater doesn't seem to be the case.
> As for the spoiler part, well, conspiracy successful.



Music score sounded out of place. They could have used something better. 

Moon had great soundtrack.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 12, 2015)

yeah gravity pretty much changed the expectations of camera movements in space


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *
> The Babadook (2014) - 8/10*
> 
> Impressions: The Babadook isn't for the mainstream crowd. It's a Psychological horror at its finest. It actually gets under your skin and it taps into the basal emotion of fear.


I liked the rhythm of the poem.

Ba..ba..dook..dook..dook


Anybody in TDF knows Kannada ?

this movie is Superb.

*Lucia (2013) - 9/10*
Awesome movie...awesome concept and plot 
must must watch
I watched in Eng Subs


----------



## a_medico (Oct 12, 2015)

Didn't watch whole video, but thought Sam would be interested

[YOUTUBE]VkMU1mKdwPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Oct 12, 2015)

That video is GOOD. Convinces you that Anderson instead is the Chosen one! Quite brilliantly too. Weaknesses in the prophecy.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 12, 2015)

guys bunch of free paramount movies on youtube
*www.youtube.com/channel/UCzMVH2jEyEwXPBvyht8xQNw/featured
go download or watch or whatever


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 12, 2015)

*The age of Adaline* - 9/10

Worth watching.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 13, 2015)

*Fury*
Overall a good movie.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 13, 2015)

The silence (2010)- German movie reminded me of Zodiac. But Zodiac was too lengthy and slow. This one is better and so is the ending.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 13, 2015)

Guys recommend some good mystery thrillers... More on serial killer stuff
Watched seven,zodiac killer,


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Guys recommend some good mystery thrillers... More on serial killer stuff
> Watched seven,zodiac killer,



Silence of the Lambs


----------



## true_lies (Oct 13, 2015)

Sicario - 8/10
Tense and brutal thriller. Great landscape visuals and the background score builds up the tension well.
Blunt is good, del Toro is brilliant (dark, silent but brutal) and so is Brolin
One of the best this year imo


----------



## quan chi (Oct 14, 2015)

*What about bob*
If you have liked _deewana mastana_ you may not enjoy the original. However both the movies are really good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2015)

*Deliver Us from Evil (2014) - 7.5/10*
Excellent Horror movie and also from Director of Sinister.

If you enjoy horror flicks like I do, and the supernatural and demon stuff, def check this out. 
Not much gore, just very dark and creepy with it's share of make you jump moments.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 15, 2015)

Boyhood - 8.5/10 

Best movie of 2014 for me.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Boyhood - 8.5/10
> 
> Best movie of 2014 for me.



I have this movie with me for quite some time. Some review on 'why' would have been good.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Detective Byomkesh Bakshy! is an origins story for Bengali author Sharadindu Bandyopadhyay’s hugely popular gumshoe. Let’s begin with the good news. It’s set in a spectacular 1940s Calcutta meticulously recreated by Banerjee,
> 
> 
> *Detective Byomkesh Bakshy! (2015) 7.5/10*
> U/A | 139 min | Action, Mystery, Thriller | 3 April 2015 (USA)



What about the bad news? 
Is the rating and the details you gave about genre is bad news?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2015)

a_medico said:


> Didn't watch whole video, but thought Sam would be interested
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VkMU1mKdwPI[/YOUTUBE]



I dont want to sound to be bosting but I almost knew this .... The Architect scene even though the most confusing as the video itself says, reviels everything if you listen to it very carefully, pause and try to comprehend ..... I had to view the same scene literally, I am talking about literally 5-6 times in one go and another 4-5 times when ever the movie came on tv to get 80% of it, rest ofcourse numerious discuessions and fan blogs helped .... what ever you say wachawosky created something MIND BLOWING with Matrix Trilogy.....the mother of Hollywood Movies.

However the convept of smith be the one (unintentionally) is something new to me and also not diesuessed anywhere ...... Interesting Analogy ......loved Matrix Trilogy

BTW the Q at the end how did smith die....well if you ask me neo before plugging in to the matrix to fight smith instructed the machines that once smith copies itself to him, he should be unplugged (or killed in layman terms) so as to invariably remove the anamoly and matrix reloaded (or smith gets killed in layman terms).... What i DID NOT understand was if my assumption was to be true why would neo fight such a long tiresome battle, he could have just let smith copy on him as this was the whole final plan that eventually does gets executed at the end ...................well I guess they wanted to show the battle just to make things more thrilling ... I dont know ... but as I said MAtrix Trilogy is just another level of conceptual intelligence in movie making ........


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 16, 2015)

About * Inception * 

In the final moments of the film we see the object continue to spin which indicates that the whole thing is not real even though the treatment of scene makes us think it is real. 

What then is really real?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I have this movie with me for quite some time. Some review on 'why' would have been good.



I saw the movie was almost 3 hours long & I thought I'd have to see it in parts but right from the start I got into it and couldn't stop watching .   Most movies I think have a weak second half but this one was almost perfect. 
The acting is great by the mom and Ethan Hawke, I usually like Ethan Hawke movies  so a little bias may be.
There isn't much to the plot, just follows the life of a boy and his family as he grows up but the dialog & the way it captures life,  all feels real and you can connect to it.   If you've liked other Richard Linklater's movies (Before Sunrise/Sunset) , you might like this one as well.  The characters aren't perfect but we can relate to them as life goes by & I guess that makes makes the movie so good.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2015)

wooo
niice theory. makes sense. have to rewatch the series now, just to see if this checks out all the time. 

there is another interpretation to what happens at the end of the third movie though, and the matrix _does not get destroyed_. The prophecy does not come true. 9:48 in the video, this alternative is acknowledged. 

I liked their other movies too, Cloud Atlas, Jupiter Ascending, Speed Racer. What a filmography. 

Singh is Bling
Man, Amy Jackson pwns this movie. She is the hero in the bulk of the action sequences, and kicks more ass than Akshay Kumar for most of the movie. Movie starts of with Tung Tung from sound tripping, it is a nice fit. Hats off to Akshay Kumar for agreeing to be the hero in a movie like this, where most of the time he is bashed horrible, and loses, and only really fights at the end. Very feminist movie, there is a surreal sleepwalking seduction sequence involving Lara Datta and a coconut. The sequence is shown twice, and both times the ending is hilarious. Kay Kay Menon manages to fit in a disturbing psycho villain performance in very little screen time. Not high octane as Singh is King, but Prabhudeva has definitely improved as a director,  as compared to R Rajkumar. The basic story is same, hero gets beat up till love makes him fight and save the day, but he has shed a lot of tension and drama that falls flat, and replaced it with upbeat humour that hits every time, which is great.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I saw the movie was almost 3 hours long & I thought I'd have to see it in parts but right from the start I got into it and couldn't stop watching .   Most movies I think have a weak second half but this one was almost perfect.
> The acting is great by the mom and Ethan Hawke, I usually like Ethan Hawke movies  so a little bias may be.
> There isn't much to the plot, just follows the life of a boy and his family as he grows up but the dialog & the way it captures life,  all feels real and you can connect to it.   If you've liked other Richard Linklater's movies (Before Sunrise/Sunset) , you might like this one as well.  The characters aren't perfect but we can relate to them as life goes by & I guess that makes makes the movie so good.



I hope you know that Ellar Coltrane, the boy in the movie, "Boyhood" grew up on screen in the movie. He was 7 years when shoot started and 19 when the movie ends.
If you didn't know this, you would be highly surprised.



shreeux said:


> Yes, watched 2 times...Amazing series...Unbelievable high tense thriller start to end...!!!
> 
> Prison break fans are never like end..So they make final end film...*Prison Break: The Final Break (2009)
> *




WTH, I never knew there was a movie on Prison Break!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I hope you know that Ellar Coltrane, the boy in the movie, "Boyhood" grew up on screen in the movie. He was 7 years when shoot started and 19 when the movie ends.
> If you didn't know this, you would be highly surprised.



Sure noticed that .. and also the girl who played his sister...    I hadn't seen the trailer before so it was nice to see the transformation during the movie.


Anyone here liked Birdman?


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> WTH, I never knew there was a movie on Prison Break!


It's like a 1hr 30mins episode. No big deal..


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> About * Inception *
> 
> In the final moments of the film we see the object continue to spin which indicates that the whole thing is not real even though the treatment of scene makes us think it is real.
> 
> What then is really real?



The ending was made like that. But these 3 points makes it as real and it is not a dream.

1. The Kids' faces will not be shown in any part of the movie except in the end.
2. Kids look grown in the end than in previous dream scenes.
If you see the cast in credits/imdb you will find 2 James and Phillipa names.


> Claire Geare	...	Phillipa (3 years)
> Magnus Nolan	...	James (20 months)
> Taylor Geare	...	Phillipa (5 years)
> Johnathan Geare	...	James (3 years)


*www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast
3. Read somewhere that the totem actually topples in the background after the screen goes dark when you listen in proper environment[speakers]


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 16, 2015)

*Lunchbox* - 10/10 



Spoiler



****ed up ending



*Roy *- 3/10 Bad attempt


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Lunchbox* - 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the contrary I loved the ending .... this is exactly how it should have been ended..  A mature way rather than the expected all live happily ever after thing...


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2015)

Anybody watched ATTACK ON TITAN: END OF THE WORLD?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 17, 2015)

*Mr Holmes * 2015
Less crime/thrills more drama. A well made film. Must watch for holmes fan but be warned if you seek heavy mysteries & thrills go somewhere else.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *Deliver Us from Evil (2014) - 7.5/10*
> Excellent Horror movie and also from Director of Sinister.
> 
> If you enjoy horror flicks like I do, and the supernatural and demon stuff, def check this out.
> Not much gore, just very dark and creepy with it's share of make you jump moments.



Watched this today.  I like supernatural horror movies about exorcism & I kind of liked it.   I'd rate it 6.5/10.
The good thing was  for the first 3/4th of the movie it was kind of different from a lot of horror movies I've seen. 

Also watched Insidious Chapter 3:   5.5/10.     All jump scares & the use of sound ..  more annoying than scary.     The slow build up of tension, Character very slowly turns and looks we've seen that a thousand times now.   Atleast it was quite better than the 2nd.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> Anybody watched ATTACK ON TITAN: END OF THE WORLD?



Yep, I like the anime but the movie was kind of meh

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> Watch this movie for Ha Yoo....Being a big fan of "A Dirty Carnival"*, "Ha-wool-ling" and "Gangnam Blues"
> 
> 
> His latest work, the historical drama “Frozen Flower” was highly controversial on its release thanks to its graphic sex scenes and for tackling the taboo subject of homosexuality in an even more frank. The sex scenes are beautifully shot and artistic, with the three leads all giving committed and brave performances, especially Jo In Sung, who is excellent as the increasingly tormented Hong in a very difficult role.
> ...





shreeux said:


> SPL II is a sequel to the 2005 film SPL: Sha Po Lang, which was directed by Wilson Yip and starred Donnie Yen, Sammo Hung and Simon Yam. SPL II featured a completely new storyline.,
> 
> 
> SPL II is a combination of *Wu Jing* & *Tony Jaa*....bone-crushingly satisfying action movie, The action choreography is hard-hitting: fists are flying, bodies are tumbling and you can almost sense the wind rushing around you with how fast these performers are moving.
> ...



I see you like asian movies.
Something that interests me.
post some more mate


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 18, 2015)

sam9s said:


> On the contrary I loved the ending .... this is exactly how it should have been ended..  A mature way rather than the expected all live happily ever after thing...



I didn't say I hate it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2015)

Spoiler



NSFW



Spoiler



*hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/06/kim-kardashian-butt-martian-parody-uranus-video/


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 19, 2015)

*Nee-Na* - 6/10
*
My Little Bride* - 7/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2015)

*Big Hero 6 (2014) - 8/10*
Fantastic and excellent animation.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2015)

*The Cokeville Miracle (2015) -9/10*

This movie at the end made me cry a lot...It was so emotional and beautiful as well...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *The Cokeville Miracle (2015) -9/10*
> 
> This movie at the end made me cry a lot...It was so emotional and beautiful as well...



Another movie to shed tears...good good added to my list


----------



## sam9s (Oct 20, 2015)

*SPL 2: A Time for Consequences* ...... People expecting Tony Jaa breath taking fights will be disappointed, Tony is not the center star here Wu Jing is. Though that does not take away the fact that Jaa as acted well in all scenes and have given some decent fight moves he got. But let me be honest, as far as this movie goes, Jaa was looking as if he has gained some decent weight, so the action sequences he performed were not as swift as I would have hoped for, specially when on the other hand Wu Jing was kicking some serious ass. 

Also this movie is not all fight n fight, it has a decent story and some very very gripping scenes, given the movie an over all worth. The final fight is the only main highlight of the movie and it does deliver from all fronts, the fight sequences are top notch and very satisfying .... very much close to what SPL I offered. I however would still would put Flashpoint as the top winner of all hand to hand combact scenes. Over all a must watch ....*6.8/10* for this one


----------



## a_medico (Oct 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Another movie to shed tears...good good added to my list



Shed tears ke liye try 'Falling overnight' too. A very offbeat movie, which hardly anybody noticed.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2015)

About four years ago, I imagined myself in U.S. at this time around. I had a wish to celebrate the Back To The Future date, 21-Oct-2015, in some BTTF convention, somewhere around Hollywood.

Well, that couldn't happen. So now I am here celebrating the trilogy by watching the first part today, then will watch the second part tomorrow and ending by watching the final part sometime in future.

I wonder if anyone else is watching the trilogy to commemorate the best trilogy sci fi fans ever saw.


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/2fJ5hJC.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 21, 2015)

Has anyone seen bridge of spies?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 21, 2015)

*The Piano Teacher *- 7/10

Hard to digest. Actress is awesome.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 21, 2015)

*Murder by Death*
Good parody of some famous detective characters. I still don't understand what was so wonderful in "Then there were none" book that it got so famous. I found the story only good moreover towards the end of the story you can almost guess the climax. The climax of the movie is interesting & it almost hints the same thing.


----------



## icebags (Oct 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> About four years ago, I imagined myself in U.S. at this time around. I had a wish to celebrate the Back To The Future date, 21-Oct-2015, in some BTTF convention, somewhere around Hollywood.
> 
> Well, that couldn't happen. So now I am here celebrating the trilogy by watching the first part today, then will watch the second part tomorrow and ending by watching the final part sometime in future.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else is watching the trilogy to commemorate the best trilogy sci fi fans ever saw.



today is the future day - 21/10/2015. r u celebrating ? with cakes and cookies !


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2015)

icebags said:


> today is the future day - 21/10/2015. r u celebrating ? with cakes and cookies !



Not exactly with cakes and cookies. But surely today will mark the end of an era.
An era when I use to wish for a DeLorean fitted with Flux Capacitor. And even though we couldn't have the time machine today, it's said about Time Machine that it's irrelevant when we want it. Also, I am sure something got screwed up in this timeline, and because of that the hoverboard is getting delayed.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2015)

I am just a fool.. fool in love! 

*www.reddit.com/r/BacktotheFuture/comments/3pm3ad/i_once_hoped_i_will_be_in_california_on_this_day/


----------



## icebags (Oct 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Not exactly with cakes and cookies. But surely today will mark the end of an era.
> An era when I use to wish for a DeLorean fitted with Flux Capacitor. And even though we couldn't have the time machine today, it's said about Time Machine that it's irrelevant when we want it. Also, I am sure something got screwed up in this timeline, and because of that the hoverboard is getting delayed.



interesting thought.....

i here though thought some multiplex / halls will come up with some special show for the trilogy on a day or something. but there is not a word anywhere.....
guess theatre wallas here dont care about sentiments of movie fans. all they care about is making money and selling popcorns. 
meanwhile in various other western & australian parts of the world, people are doing party over bttf.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes, hence the reddit thread I shared, where I described how I wanted to be in California right now. And movie theaters would screen what gives them profit. I think there isn't much fan following here to warrant a special screening of BTTF.

Anyway, I am just about to start the part 2 of BTTF in an hour! It will be a blast!!


----------



## quan chi (Oct 22, 2015)

*chinatown*
Another movie with a disturbing ending.Overall a must watch if you like jack nicholson & roman polanski's other suspense movies.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 23, 2015)

*Posthumous* - Love story on the backdrop of contemporary art. Watched it for Brit Marlings and I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 23, 2015)

*Balls of Fury* - 3/10

What is Walken doing in this?


*Passengers* - 8/10

Good one.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 23, 2015)

*Back in time* 
Good watch for BTTF fans or rather a decent watch. If you liked BTTF but not a fan you can avoid it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2015)

Spoiler



*superscholar.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/back-to-the-future.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, you are late Flash.. but yes.. BTTF succeeded in getting lots of things right.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2015)

*Without a clue*
Nice twisted funny movie on sherlock holmes. Michael cane & ben kingsley as holmes & watson.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 24, 2015)

*Memories of Murder* - 9/10

Good one.


----------



## Flash (Oct 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, you are late Flash.. but yes.. BTTF succeeded in getting lots of things right.


Sorry. My DeLorean was met with an accident


----------



## Shah (Oct 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> Sorry. My DeLorean met with an accident





Spoiler



*vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/mlp/images/f/fe/Christopher_Lloyd_%22Great_Scott!%22_animation.gif/revision/latest?cb=20140927193001


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The pianist - 8.5/10. A great movie, it really shows how life was for a Jew in ww2 Warsaw.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 24, 2015)

*Carnage*(2011)
Recommended. A short comedy drama with things which really you need to think about.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 25, 2015)

*The Walk *(in IMAX 3D) - A great movie by Robert Zemeckis (Back to the Future, Forrest Gump, Contact, Cast Away, Flight) which tells the story of the World Trade Center walk. A damn fine use of 3D.

Also recommended is *Man on Wire*,a documentary made like a heist movie about the same subject.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Terminator genisys : 4.5/10*
The worst movie of this franchise..the reboot totally fell flat and felt a bit confusing at times.. Arnold did well, Emilia Clarke and jai Courtney were okay.


*piku : 9/10*
What a wonderful movie..there is no as such a defined plot, but the underline of this quirky comedy film is amitabh suffers from constipation and gets crankier day by day..this affects everyone around him. I won't say more in case I spoil it for someone.
There were some moments in this movie where I could relate it my life, making this movie even more enjoyable.
Acting wise, amitabh bachchan was great.( at times loud though), deepika and irffan were fantastic..
A must watch movie.!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Back in time*
> Good watch for BTTF fans or rather a decent watch. If you liked BTTF but not a fan you can avoid it.



I enjoyed it, of course coz I too am a great fan of BTTF Trilogy ........ What was surprising was I didn't have a clue of MJ Fox's condition, and when I saw the interview I was like WTH!, and I googled. Man I was shocked, parkinson at an age fo 35!! I loved this actor and seeing him in this condition really saddened me. What was a bit funny was the whole time I though he was giving a damm performance in "The Good Wife" but now I realise it was all natural, not that I would take anything away from this fine actor, but just that realising that now make me even more sad ...... we all are celebrating the future date, but I wish MJ Fox a better health and a long life in future .......


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2015)

*The hound of the baskervilles*(1959)
I don't know how this movie got so much high ratings at rotten tomato & even at IMDB its rated a bit higher. I may be wrong too but I found this movie to be somewhat funny, mainly due to the acting. This was my first sherlock holmes novel & one of my favourites too. However in this movie it looks like every character has an ego and shows it wherever they gets the chance (except Dr watson.lol). It seems they were acting for a theater & not for a movie. 
I think the modern sherlock holmes movies by Guy Ritchie is far better.
I am sorry but It falls somewhere between must not watch and maybe watch.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The hound of the baskervilles*(1959)
> I don't know how this movie got so much high ratings at rotten tomato & even at IMDB its rated a bit higher. I may be wrong too but I found this movie to be somewhat funny, mainly due to the acting. This was my first sherlock holmes novel & one of my favourites too. However in this movie it looks like every character has an ego and shows it wherever they gets the chance (except Dr watson.lol). It seems they were acting for a theater & not for a movie.
> I think the modern sherlock holmes movies by Guy Ritchie is far better.
> I am sorry but It falls somewhere between must not watch and maybe watch.



Dude, 1959... Ok? If you want to watch Epic Sherlock Holmes movies then watch the series, Sherlock (TV Series 2010â€“ ) - IMDb.
Every episode is actually full movie. Ep 2 of Season 2 is the series adaptation of 'baskerville'. And granted that it was one of the weakest episode, but as long as the whole series go, it's amazing.



sam9s said:


> I enjoyed it, of course coz I too am a great fan of BTTF Trilogy ........ What was surprising was I didn't have a clue of MJ Fox's condition, and when I saw the interview I was like WTH!, and I googled. Man I was shocked, parkinson at an age fo 35!! I loved this actor and seeing him in this condition really saddened me. What was a bit funny was the whole time I though he was giving a damm performance in "The Good Wife" but now I realise it was all natural, not that I would take anything away from this fine actor, but just that realising that now make me even more sad ...... we all are celebrating the future date, but I wish MJ Fox a better health and a long life in future .......



I came to know about Marty (he will always be Marty for me) condition, about a year ago, I felt deeply saddened too. It's something you wish you never lived to see. I wish we had a cure for it. Or if Doc Brown could go back to the Future and bring a cure. Sadly that may never happen in this reality.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 25, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The hound of the baskervilles*(1959)
> I don't know how this movie got so much high ratings at rotten tomato & even at IMDB its rated a bit higher. I may be wrong too but I found this movie to be somewhat funny, mainly due to the acting. This was my first sherlock holmes novel & one of my favourites too. However in this movie it looks like every character has an ego and shows it wherever they gets the chance (except Dr watson.lol). It seems they were acting for a theater & not for a movie.
> I think the modern sherlock holmes movies by Guy Ritchie is far better.
> I am sorry but It falls somewhere between must not watch and maybe watch.



Watch "The Hound of the Baskerville" from Sherlock TV Series of 1980s featuring Jeremy Brett. It is much better than all other including the new Sherlock.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Dude, 1959... Ok? If you want to watch Epic Sherlock Holmes movies then watch the series, Sherlock (TV Series 2010â€“ ) - IMDb.
> Every episode is actually full movie. Ep 2 of Season 2 is the series adaptation of 'baskerville'. And granted that it was one of the weakest episode, but as long as the whole series go, it's amazing.


Thanks for the recommendation I saw three episodes & liked them. They were good. I generally don't watch any kind of series if they don't have anything special. The last & the only series which i saw completely was twin peaks.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Thanks for the recommendation I saw three episodes & liked them. They were good. I generally don't watch any kind of series if they don't have anything special. The last & the only series which i saw completely was twin peaks.



As I said, it's not actually a series. It's a collection of movies. 3 seasons. 3 movies.
You gotta love them, if you like Sherlock.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 27, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Watch "The Hound of the Baskerville" from Sherlock TV Series of 1980s featuring Jeremy Brett. It is much better than all other including the new Sherlock.



Saw few minutes of few episodes. Looks interesting will see one completely later. However One thing i noticed this one follows the book very closely. Infact few dialogues are just lifted from the book as they were. nonetheless its far better than that funny movie.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Saw few minutes of few episodes. Looks interesting will see one completely later. However One thing i noticed this one follows the book very closely. Infact some of the dialogues are just lifted from the book as they were. nonetheless its far better than that funny movie.



Yes, this series follows the book completely. I like it more than the modern Sherlock as the storyline of book is much better and feels real.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2015)

shreeux said:


> This was a great comedy for fans of B-movies, Its not worth to watch..!!!
> 
> 
> *Piranha 3D (2010) 3/10*
> R | 88 min | Comedy, Horror | 20 August 2010



You should watch "Piranha 3DD 2012" then, useless movie


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Saw few minutes of few episodes. Looks interesting will see one completely later. However One thing i noticed this one follows the book very closely. Infact some of the dialogues are just lifted from the book as they were. nonetheless its far better than that funny movie.



This is the best Sherlock Holmes adaptation yet. Jeremy Brett has done a marvelous job. Watch it and you would love it.
He successfully brought out the Sherlock Holmes of our imagination.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2015)

*Camp X-Ray* - 8/10

Actress looks like a young boy not cut out for a soldier. Amazing performance from the detainee.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

shreeux said:


> This was a great comedy for fans of B-movies, Its not worth to watch..!!!
> 
> 
> *Piranha 3D (2010) 3/10*
> R | 88 min | Comedy, Horror | 20 August 2010



but Riley steele doe


----------



## a_medico (Oct 28, 2015)

*Before we go* - Good direction by Captain America for his first venture. Setup reminded me of _Before Sunset_, but has it's own story.


----------



## rowdy (Oct 28, 2015)

*In the Mood for Love*- Two neighbors, a woman and a man, form a strong bond after both suspect extramarital activities of their spouses. However, they agree to keep their bond platonic so as not to commit similar wrongs.


----------



## rowdy (Oct 28, 2015)

La Dolce Vita - A series of stories following a week in the life of a philandering paparazzo journalist living in Rome.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Crew members are trapped on a spacecraft with unknown terror horrifically..!!!
> 
> 
> *Pandorum (2009) 7.5/10*
> R  |  108 min  |  Action, Horror, Mystery  |  25 September 2009





rowdy said:


> Crew members are trapped on a spacecraft with unknown terror horrifically..!!!
> 
> 
> Pandorum (2009) 7.5/10
> R | 108 min | Action, Horror, Mystery | 25 September 2009



???
What is going on here?!!!


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> ???
> What is going on here?!!!


Conundrum.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2015)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] and [MENTION=314441]rowdy[/MENTION]

Either of you are using second account to post.
Any particular reason?


----------



## a_medico (Oct 29, 2015)

_"Teja mein hoon, mark idhar hai!"_


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2015)

_"Teja mein hoon kyun ki mera naam bhi Teja hai"_


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2015)

Naam mein kya rakha hai Babuji.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 29, 2015)

sherlock (2010) season 2 is really bad. At least the last episode was slightly better.
season 3 first episode was okay. I don't understand why they are overdoing the drama.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2015)

quan chi said:


> sherlock (2010) season 2 is really bad. At least the last episode was slightly better.
> season 3 first episode was okay. I don't understand why they are overdoing the drama.



Well, the only episode I found bad was ep 2 of seson 2. But rest were awesome.
Its not over drama, I like to think it as trying to present the Sherlock Holmes in modern age, while still retaining his roots that is books, and previous works decades ago.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

quan chi said:


> sherlock (2010) season 2 is really bad. At least the last episode was slightly better.
> season 3 first episode was okay. I don't understand why they are overdoing the drama.



season 3 episode 2 was the worst


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2015)

^ why are you guys talking about tv show in movies thread, mod involved


----------



## quan chi (Oct 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> trying to present the Sherlock Holmes in modern age, while still retaining his roots that is books, and previous works decades ago.


I have no problem with that & I understand that otherwise I would have stated many other things too. 
That over the top meaningless non humour drama between homes & watson towards the end of season 3 ep1 is what I am referring too. 



amjath said:


> ^ why are you guys talking about tv show in movies thread, mod involved


*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/84916...ead-v1-ratings-opinions-2417.html#post2264631


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ why are you guys talking about tv show in movies thread, mod involved



Its because, modern Sherlock Holmes isn't actually a series, rather each season consisting of 3 movies each.



quan chi said:


> I have no problem with that & I understand that otherwise I would have stated many other things too.
> That over the top meaningless non humour drama between homes & watson towards the end of season 3 ep1 is what I am referring too.



Whadaya talking about? I LOVE the chemistry between Sherlock and Watson!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 29, 2015)

2011 Thing is nothing compared to the original, even with decent plot at their disposal, of being a prequel to the original and latest CGI, it falls absolutely flat. Tries to be horror but with cheap jump scares and gross out moments it is boring at the best. Original The Thing is and will remain a master piece.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2015)

Season 3 episode 2 was just okay. Actually it dealt with two things a mystery (to keep the audience interested) as well as the other lonely side of holmes. This matter was handled carefully and properly in the film Mr Holmes which I had already mentioned earlier in this thread. You should watch that film if you somewhat liked this episode.


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2015)

Sherlock season 3 episode 3 is terribly bad. I would recommend not to see it.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Sherlock season 3 episode 3 is terribly bad. I would recommend not to see it.



Something tells me Sherlock isn't your cup of tea.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2015)

^^Did you really liked that climax? Okay guys all those who have seen season 3 episode 3 and also read the original stories kindly let me know is it me or the climax was really not proper?

Only season 1 was the best from the lot.

Anyways I think I will try now The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes. As suggested by some people in this forum.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 30, 2015)

sam9s said:


> 2011 Thing is nothing compared to the original, even with decent plot at their disposal, of being a prequel to the original and latest CGI, it falls absolutely flat. Tries to be horror but with cheap jump scares and gross out moments it is boring at the best. Original The Thing is and will remain a master piece.



2011 version is prequel to the original version.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2015)

quan chi said:


> ^^Did you really liked that climax? Okay guys all those who have seen season 3 episode 3 and also read the original stories kindly let me know is it me or you guys too liked the climax.
> 
> Only season 1 was the best from the lot.
> 
> Anyways I think I will try now The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes. As suggested by some people in this forum.



dont watch Elementary, even if someone recommends you to.. its a sherlock adaptation and cringy as ****

 Dr. Joan Watson


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2015)

Btw I admit overall sherlock as a TV move was good and entertaining. I liked the first season. However certain episodes from the later seasons were really a let down.



Nerevarine said:


> dont watch Elementary, even if someone recommends you to.. its a sherlock adaptation and cringy as ****
> 
> Dr. Joan Watson


Lol.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 30, 2015)

Did you guys watche the trailer for the Sherlock Special, its gonna be aired on Jan 2016. And its set on Victorian age, how it should be..


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Did you guys watche the trailer for the Sherlock Special, its gonna be aired on Jan 2016. And its set on Victorian age, how it should be..



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hjPxUfV32Q

Yes it looks promising & well shot.I think this series may be the reason why we still don't have sherlock holmes 3 yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2015)

*The Equalizer (2014) - 8.5/10*
Awesome movie from start to end.
Denz is a gr8 actor


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Equalizer (2014) - 8.5/10*
> Awesome movie from start to end.
> Denz is a gr8 actor



Why is it so hard to find, pm me the link.

Guts over fear is an awesome inclusion


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why is it so hard to find, pm me the link.
> 
> Guts over fear is an awesome inclusion



How come this year old movie became RARE in torrent ?
Btw I got this via friends and now I came to know after I google for it


----------



## quan chi (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you   [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION]  &   [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]  for suggesting the adventures of sherlock holmes series. I am not sure if I am allowed to put it in here but in this series also each episode tells a single story completely. 

I only saw Season 1, Episode 1 till now "The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes" A Scandal in Bohemia (TV Episode 1984) - IMDb

Here are my initial impressions.
Great production value. Good acting by Jeremy Brett & David Burke. Closely sticks to the book. However there are little problems the direction is good but could have been slightly better. 

Anyways even the bbc sherlock (considering the acting & cast only) was also good.


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> How come this year old movie became RARE in torrent ?
> Btw I got this via friends and now I came to know after I google for it



Got it from different source where I usually don't see


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2015)

*Saare Jahaan Se Mehnga (2013) - 8/10*
Hilarious, Funny and leaves a good message


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2015)

*Kis kisko pyaar karoon*
Does not looks like an abbas mustan movie. Not that much funny. One time watchable.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2015)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]

Please post in this thread from now onwards. It's really hard to get a hold of your movie list. Will be helpful for me and other members when we choose our next movie to watch. Hence, a dedicated thread for your movie list.

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/195380-shreeuxs-movie-chronicles.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]
> 
> Please post in this thread from now onwards. It's really hard to get a hold of your movie list. Will be helpful for me and other members when we choose our next movie to watch. Hence, a dedicated thread for your movie list.
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/195380-shreeuxs-movie-chronicles.html



Wow...a dedicated thread on a member's name.
 [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]: how do u get so much time to watch movies ? are u student ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2015)

*Pyar Ka Punchnama 2

*7.5/10

Worth watching.


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]
> 
> Please post in this thread from now onwards. It's really hard to get a hold of your movie list. Will be helpful for me and other members when we choose our next movie to watch. Hence, a dedicated thread for your movie list.



i was also thinking of suggesting him to consolidate his titles and post them in a single post at a time, it's so difficult to browse through so many posts !



Zangetsu said:


> Wow...a dedicated thread on a member's name.?



btw, it's probably first time in tdf history, a member getting a dedicated thread in his name. 
he is a full time movie watchman, i guess !


----------



## quan chi (Nov 4, 2015)

*Taxi driver*
Good movie overall. 
After you have seen this movie. See the below movie.

*Sadak*
Like you have guessed. Its a desi copy of the above movie. Even the taxi driver has ups and downs but sadak has so many downs moreover in the climax fight scene the background location changes magically. You can guess the story easily after 30 mins. Could have been a better copy had they paid some attentions to those flaws. However for a 1991 film I think its just okay. Btw as you guys might already know the songs are very good.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 5, 2015)

Drishyam 2015 is a frame by frame copy paste of the malayalam version. Only credit is good copy paste.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Drishyam 2015 is a frame by frame copy paste of the malayalam version. Only credit is good copy paste.



Below this movies are origin by the novel

 "*The Devotion of Suspect X*" (2005) by Keigo Higashino.,


Based on Novel...*Suspect X (2008)* in Japan.,

In Korean remake *Perfect Number(2012)*.

In Malayalam remake *Drishyam* 


Drushyam in Telugu 

Drishya in kannada 

Papanasam in Tamil

Drishyam in Hindi..

I think it was stopped Copycat...

My vote to Korean remake *Perfect Number(2012) *awesome remake.,


----------



## quan chi (Nov 6, 2015)

^^I think you had mentioned this earlier also. Btw I have seen suspect X, which has a very little connection with drishyam. I think here the word inspired may fit better. The plot may be somewhat similar but the approach is totally different.
In short both the films are good.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2015)

quan chi said:


> ^^I think you had mentioned this earlier also. Btw I have seen suspect X, which has a very little connection with drishyam. I think here the word inspired may fit better. The plot may be somewhat similar but the approach is totally different.
> In short both the films are good.




Yes, Instead of 2 murder in Original version...In remake only 1 murder with also made as per indian culture.Only Core content of movie only link with each others.,

But *Perfect Number *is more emotional with good suspense compare to *Suspect X.,

*


----------



## a_medico (Nov 6, 2015)

*The East* - A very weird and different movie about anti corporate terrorism. Another engaging movie by the actress, Brit Marling - currently my favorite actress.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2015)

a_medico said:


> *The East* - A very weird and different movie about anti corporate terrorism. Another engaging movie by the actress, Brit Marling - currently my favorite actress.



Yes, also you may watch "Sound of My Voice" different plot.,


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh god. I thought wow, someone is thinking something different after watching Drishyam. Should have known better.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 6, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Yes, also you may watch "Sound of My Voice" different plot.,



Already planning to watch it tonight


----------



## quan chi (Nov 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Oh god. I thought wow, someone is thinking something different after watching Drishyam. Should have known better.



No its not a copy like some of the other films. It has some creative thinking for which credit must be given to the makers of that movie. The plot may resemble but both the movies are different.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2015)

quan chi said:


> No its not a copy like some of the other films. It has some creative thinking for which credit must be given to the makers of that movie. The plot may resemble but both the movies are different.



I disagree with you here.

The main concept is same, the main twists and turns are same, the revelation is same. And the USP i.e. the math behind the plot reveal is same.
Its a copy without a doubt.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I disagree with you here.
> 
> The main concept is same, the main twists and turns are same, the revelation is same. And the USP i.e. the math behind the plot reveal is same.
> Its a copy without a doubt.



Again I would not use the word copy here. Anyways can you please elaborate them using the spoiler tag.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I disagree with you here.
> 
> The main concept is same, the main twists and turns are same, the revelation is same. And the USP i.e. the math behind the plot reveal is same.
> Its a copy without a doubt.



Yes, The core content of movie geniusly theft without doubt and made as per Indian culture and make reward.,

Another example:

I Saw the Devil (2010)

In Tamil "Thani Oruvan (2015)"...Its Mega Block Buster in Tamil Industry...Now to be Remade in Hindi, Telugu..I don't know who will act this role.,

Again well made theft core content from "I saw the Devil". 

If anyone watched above both movies review here...I like to read other reviews


----------



## quan chi (Nov 8, 2015)

*jaane bhi do yaaro*
They have stopped making movies like these. Dark humor satire at its best. I don't understand why kundan shah after this film made so may other inferior films.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2015)

Watched a couple of movies. Mentioning in detail two which I think are excellent.

*Tokyo Godfather* - 8/10 - Pretty well written dialogs and story. It's not an emotional roller coaster but you will feel the trample of feels passing by the street near you. Takes up perfectly some queer issues too. Everyone is trying to mend their ways, the things they couldn't set right the first time. A revisit to their past, a reconciliation in present. It's the story of 3 characters. The little kid acts as the drive.
*
Wolf Children* - 9/10 - At first I thought it was yet another cheesy melodrama. But this movie hit me hard like a recurring memory. Just thinking about it sinks my heart now. It's relatable and yet so distant in execution. An element of fiction with reality sewed in. You would have seen your life at some point in this movie. It's the story of "Hana". A sweet yet poignant dew drop on the blade of first spring's grass. Lasts for a short while but the memory stays forever. 

Other movies watched
*Peepli Live* - 6.7/10
*Equilibrium* - 6.2/10
*La Cara Oculta* - 6.6/10
*Batman Begins* - 7/10
*The Dark Knight Rises* - 7.5/10
*Insidious* - 5.7/10

And the strange one that will give a spin to your moral compass. Try to hold it still by the end. Not rating it because it's unlike anything I have ever seen.
*Madeo* (Mother) 2009

Some South Indian movies. Entertainment but that's the first and last milestone.
*Soodhu Kavvum* - 6/10 it's like hera pheri humor except that a lot of things are happening at the same time
*Jigarthanda* - 6.4/10 cool twist in the end !


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *jaane bhi do yaaro*
> They have stopped making movies like these. Dark humor satire at its best. I don't understand why kundan shah after this film made so may other inferior films.



Kabhi na kabhi na was ultimate ..... ..... kaya kehna was decent, dil hai tumhara was ok  .... but non was crap as such ..... agree jaane bhi do yaaron was on a different level all together, but classics are not made again n again


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 9, 2015)

*Remember Me* - 8/10

I didn't know anything about this movie. So the end was good.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *jaane bhi do yaaro*
> They have stopped making movies like these. Dark humor satire at its best. I don't understand why kundan shah after this film made so may other inferior films.



I think *Kabhi Haan Kabhi Naa *was a decent flick if not great!
One of the real good and natural performance from SRK. Coming from not a fan of SRK.

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> Kabhi na kabhi na was ultimate ..... ..... kaya kehna was decent, dil hai tumhara was ok  .... but non was crap as such ..... agree jaane bhi do yaaron was on a different level all together, but classics are not made again n again



Agree with Sam completely. 
But he had one real big disaster, it starred Sekhar Suman and Sunil Shetty. Apart from these the other movies you mentioned were ok not bad.

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> I Saw the Devil (2010)
> 
> In Tamil "Thani Oruvan (2015)"...Its Mega Block Buster in Tamil Industry...Now to be Remade in Hindi, Telugu..I don't know who will act this role.,
> 
> ...



I don't think there is anything official talk going on about making this movie in Hindi, even the Telugu remake is still in plans nothing confirmed yet.

*You like to read other reviews as well.* Something new I heard from you.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 10, 2015)

*Sound of my voice* - In the league of Primer and Upstream color but not as complicated as the other two. Probably the first installment in trilogy. Brit Marling has acted in very unique set of movies. Each of them is a delight to watch.

*Phantom* - Good execution but Saif's choice is too much for playing desi James Bondish character. Very unrealistic and oversimplified execution. Maybe they wanted to cash in on people's emotions - didn't work. Was still better than that Salman movie Tiger or bodyguard something - all of them are similar so i always confuse them.

Next on the list- Mother, Stanford prison experiment, Bahubali (not sure when i'll watch it), The immigrant, Starry eyes, Margarita with a straw.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2015)

a_medico said:


> Stanford prison experiment



Read about it before.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Read about it before.



I am kinda aware of the concept...i think have watched a similar movie based on same theme...cant recall the name


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2015)

*Clown (2014) - 6/10*
Well made horror on lines of Stephen's king It...
won't be bored watching it from start till end.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2015)

sherlock  Unaired pilot episode.
Neat & clean maybe slightly better than the first episode.Worth a watch.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 11, 2015)

*Time Lapse (2014)* - A mind-bending Sci-Fi thriller involving time-travel (well, not exactly coz nobody time-traveled). Frankly, I didn't expect it to be good. Funny thing is I only watched this in the first place because the girl who plays Caitlin in The Flash is in it  but it turned out to be a rather engrossing and unpredictable thriller. And yeah, there's a twist towards the end which I didn't see coming (LOL, had to say this. Love these kind of twisty endings which makes you wonder what the fcuk happened and keeps tinkering with your brain cells while the credits are rolling and maybe even after that). Of course, there were those moments when some of the decisions made by the characters felt stupid and questionable and if you really look for it then you might as well find a few plotholes, but that is expected in these kind of movies, so I don't think it's a big deal. Worth watching for fans of the genre. Next on my watchlist is Predestination.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 11, 2015)

Downloaded...Still not watched..!!!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2015)

*Witness for the Prosecution 1957*
Based on a short story & play by agatha christie. A well made movie. Interesting from start to end like the hitchcock movies. This story might have inspired the Primal fear or the usual suspects type of films.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 12, 2015)

*Raid - 2* .... More of story and less of action in comparison to Raid 1. BUT less action does not mean poor action. Raid - 2 has one of the best end fight action sequence in the history of Action MA. Very much equals to my all time fav and hit Flashpoint end fight. 

This time we do have a plot, not a complex one, but still decent. Our protagonist IKO goes undercover to expose two gangs which pit against each other and as obvious things go south at the end and all hell break loose finally.

There is a lot of blood and gore, but I loved it as it was there where it was needed. You cannot expect to have a bloodless clean fights with, knives, spears, baseball bat, hammers ... etc etc .... so its there and yes it might put few viewers off, but personally I felt it was apt. 

performance wise everyone was decent, nothing extraordinary but decent. Overall a worthy sequel to a bad ass first installment ..... *6.8/10 *for this one


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2015)

*REC 2007*
Must watch for horror fans. Its climax is the best part of the movie.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2015)

Time Lapse -  Thank you for recommending. A must watch for time travel movies fans, though it is not exactly about it but can fit in that theme. It has its own unique story. Not spoiling anything and will stop here.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> *Time Lapse (2014)* - A mind-bending Sci-Fi thriller involving time-travel (well, not exactly coz nobody time-traveled). Frankly, I didn't expect it to be good. Funny thing is I only watched this in the first place because the girl who plays Caitlin in The Flash is in it  but it turned out to be a rather engrossing and unpredictable thriller. And yeah, there's a twist towards the end which I didn't see coming (LOL, had to say this. Love these kind of twisty endings which makes you wonder what the fcuk happened and keeps tinkering with your brain cells while the credits are rolling and maybe even after that). Of course, there were those moments when some of the decisions made by the characters felt stupid and questionable and if you really look for it then you might as well find a few plotholes, but that is expected in these kind of movies, so I don't think it's a big deal. Worth watching for fans of the genre. Next on my watchlist is Predestination.



You will love Predestination. Also try 'Triangle', 'Spider forest' and 'Deshdrohi', if haven't watched already.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2015)

a_medico said:


> and 'Deshdrohi'



????????


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> ????????



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/77/Deshdrohiposter.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2015)

I've watched Time Lapse and didn't like it.
Seemed too pretentious and gaping holes in logic.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 13, 2015)

Time Lapse is available on Netflix so I am going to give it a try, will update with my review soon.....


----------



## baccilus (Nov 13, 2015)

Has anyone seen ANT Man?


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2015)

baccilus said:


> Has anyone seen ANT Man?


Me. last week. It's superhero flick with a comedy.


----------



## harry10 (Nov 13, 2015)

baccilus said:


> Has anyone seen ANT Man?



Honestly, not for a single moment I felt I am watching a super hero movie. The effects are good but somehow I didn't like the movie.


----------



## icebags (Nov 14, 2015)

any kolkatan going for kolkata filim festival, starting 15th nov, this sunday ? they r showing some interesting and rare titles, alongside regular boring ones. 

full movie list for this time:



Spoiler



Centenary Tribute
------------------
Zorba the Greek
Anastasia
The Burmese Harp
Citizen Kane
Chandidas

Great Master : Jean Renoir
--------------------------
The Grand Illusion
The Rules of The Game
The River
French Cancan
Experiment in Evil
The Vanishing Corporal

Tribute : Manoel de Oliveira
----------------------------
Magic Mirror
Belle Toujours
Christopher Columbus-The Enigma
Eccentricities of a Blonde-haired Girl 
The Strange Case of Angelica
Gebo and the Shadow

Focus Hollywood
----------------
The Birth of a Nation
The General
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
Casablanca
Ben-Hur 
West Side Story
Apocalypse Now (Redux)


Films On Sports
----------------
Bhaag Milkha Bhaag
Kony
Breaking Away
Chariots of Fire 
Raging Bull 
Escape to Victory
The Natural 

New Horizon
-----------
Sleeping Giant
Lamb
Interruption
Nahid
Manto
Theeb
'71      -----
The Tribe

25 Years of Netpac
------------------
Six Feet High
Being Good
The Owners
The Coffin Maker
Under the Sun
28

International Competition
-------------------------
Our Loved Ones
The Passion of Augustine
Ella
A Mother
The Wednesday Child
An Italian Name
Zurich
Arventur
Madonna
Happy 140
Dora or the Sexual Neuroses of Our Parents
As I Open My Eyes
Until I Lose My Breath
I Am Nojoom Age 10 and Divorced

Cinema International
--------------------
Parabellum
The Violin Teacher
The Wolves
Chorus
Mountains May Depart 
Land And Shade
Alias Maria
Impressions of a Drowned Man
Photographer
Men and Chicken
Marshland
In the Shadow of Women
The Corpse of Anna Fritz
The Anarchists
Dirty Wolves
Winter Song
Let Her Cry
Don't Tell me The Boy Was Mad
Amnesia
My Golden Days
Standing Tall
The Assassin
Bang Gang A Modern Love Story
Ivy
Song of Songs
Francofonia
Degrade
Sunset Song
Bone Tomahawk
As We Were Dreaming
Big Father, Small Father and Other Stories
The Misplaced World
Volcano
In The Room
Virgin Mountain
O Kadhal Kanmani
Taxi
The Lobster
My Mother
Wondrous Boccaccio
Youth
Banat
An
Yakuza Apocalypse
The Idol
Trap
The Guard
Foreign Body
Aferim!
Summertime

Special Screening
-----------------
Arabian Nights
The Pearl button
Argentina
Afternoon

Indian Select
----------------
Lokabandhoo
Pagdi The Honour 
I am not a he but she
Valiya Chirakula Pakshikal
Ain 
Elizabeth Ekadashi
Panhala
Tulasi Apa
Ghar Aaja Jeetu
Oattathoodhuvan-1854
Sankal
Last Page

Bengali Panorama
----------------
Bhalo Meye Kharap Meye
9 No Peara Bagan Lane
Char Diker Galpo 

Childrens Screening
-------------------
Omi O Ice-cream Wala
Pappu ki Pugdandi
Ice Candy

India Unheard
-------------
Enemy
Kanathare Kambule Theditari
Orong
Taandro
Vishada Male
MIgchoo

Asian Select
------------
Blanka
Shongram
Underground Fragrance
Kolkatar King
Malettam
The Path of Zarathustra
Motor Bicycle
How To Win at Checkers (Everytime)


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2015)

*Cape fear*
Good movie. Reminded me of some scenes from darr later found that darr is in fact inspired from it.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 14, 2015)

harry10 said:


> Honestly, not for a single moment I felt I am watching a super hero movie. The effects are good but somehow I didn't like the movie.





Flash said:


> Me. last week. It's superhero flick with a comedy.


I watched it too. I haven't watched a worse movie in a while. The way the scenes were actually put in the movie, just to show specific scenes or effects, it just felt like a bad bollywood Movie.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 15, 2015)

*Just before I go* - Weirdly funny movie. Interesting characters.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Forrest Gump : 8.5/10 *one of those movies which makes you feel good..inspires you..
Tom Hank's performance is fantastic ..his portrayal of a simple minded goof is very convincing.

The green mile - 7.5/10

Outline of plot is Somewhat similar to Shawshank redemption...describes the relation of jail warden and inmates..the plot describes what happens when an innocent gets punished .. Tom hanks once again excels in the performance department.. 



Spoiler



One small niggle I found was that the guy who played John Coffey was always shown  sweating, while none of the characters were sweating this profusely..)


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 15, 2015)

Both green mile and shawshank redemption was written by Stephen king.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 17, 2015)

*Seven samurai*
No wonder a good film. Keeps you hooked till the end even though its almost 3 hours long. Btw I dont know much about japanese culture maybe thats why some parts seemed funny to me even though it was meant to be serious.
Anyways whats bad about some of the bollywood/indian filmmakers is that they borrow the idea but don't give the credit to the source. Sholay copied a lot from this film.

- - - Updated - - -

*28 days later*
Another good movie with a zombie theme.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 17, 2015)

28 days later was probably the first one - then followed the epidemic of zombie movies. I remember watching it in 2004 and was truly blown away by it. 

Jackie & Ryan - Good, simple, realistic indie movie.


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *28 days later*
> Another good movie with a zombie theme.



28 weeks later too


----------



## quan chi (Nov 17, 2015)

a_medico said:


> 28 days later was probably the first one - then followed the epidemic of zombie movies. I remember watching it in 2004 and was truly blown away by it.


Yes i can understand that. It is indeed a good movie. Maybe this film inspired the films like "I am legend". Btw that full frontal & back male nudity was not necessary.


Faun said:


> 28 weeks later too



That Don is a double chu**a. Movies like these are made due to these double standard chu***s. First he leaves his wife in the hands of zombies to die. Then when she is found without knowing or investigating anything medically about her he just waltz into her cabin just because this chu*** thinks he runs the show since he has access to all the areas. Even after that his ch***giri doesn't stop he right away becomes in contact with her to show his questionable affection. This ch***s children are smarter than him. Fcking idiot.

BTW there are some loopholes in this movie & it is not good as compared to the original.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2015)

yes, that guy created the entire shitshow that destroyed human civilization


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 18, 2015)

*12 years a slave* - 7/10 . Just another slave movie.

*Eden Lake* - 7/10 . Wrong-turn without meat eaters.

*The Chaser* - 8/10 . Good.

*I saw the Devil* - 9/10 . Better.

*A Tale of Two Sisters* - 10/10 . Great.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 18, 2015)

*Ant Man*
Honestly if it isn't for that slightly underwhelming ending & some hard to accept situations then this movie really would have been the best marvel movie of the the year. It has been properly rated at IMDB.
Overall I found it better than avengers 2 & guardians of the galaxy.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 18, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Ant Man*
> Honestly if it isn't for that slightly underwhelming ending & some hard to accept situations then this movie really would have been the best marvel movie of the the year. It has been properly rated at IMDB.
> Overall I found it better than avengers 2 & guardians of the galaxy.


Really?? I found it really really bad.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 21, 2015)

Just a random thought after watching schindler's list watch inglorious basterds. You will both enjoy & understand the movie more then.

*The magnificent seven*
Bad compared to the original. Can watch for one time though.


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *A Tale of Two Sisters* - 10/10 . Great.



Yes....this one is so good.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2015)

baccilus said:


> Really?? I found it really really bad.


Everybody's different. I liked that movie.


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2015)

*The Apartment 3.5/5*
Lovely film. I would watch it again and again. I haven't seen the two leads young before. They are wonderful, esp. Shirley Maclaine. She's lovely. Watch it guys if you like romantic films.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 22, 2015)

*Avengers: Age of Ultron* - 6/10 . High expectations. Huge disappointment.

*Ant-Man -* 8/10 . I knew nothing about ant man before this movie. Was suspecting a spoof. Surprisingly good.

*Divergent* - 7/10 . Civil war in Hogwarts.

*Insurgent* - 6/10 . War continues.

*Paayum Puli* - 8/10 . Expected mindless action scenes. But this one got a good story.

*Vedalam* - 6/10 . Same old beer. +1 for Ajith's smile.

*Rajamma @ Yahoo* - 7/10 . Good humour . Same old love child story.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Avengers: Age of Ultron* - 6/10 . High expectations. Huge disappointment.
> 
> *Ant-Man -* 8/10 . I knew nothing about ant man before this movie. Was suspecting a spoof. Surprisingly good.
> 
> ...



Hey Allu, how is this new movie starring Vikram? I don't remember the name.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Hey Allu, how is this new movie starring Vikram? I don't remember the name.



*10 Endrathukulla (2015)* Still not watched..due to review was bad.,


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 23, 2015)

a_medico said:


> You will love Predestination. Also try 'Triangle', 'Spider forest' and 'Deshdrohi', if haven't watched already.



Will definitely watch the first two but why have you suggested Deshdrohi, I wonder?


----------



## quagmire (Nov 23, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I liked the rhythm of the poem.
> 
> Ba..ba..dook..dook..dook
> 
> ...



Kannada guy here. 
Yeah the movie is extremely good. The director is a Nolan fan.. Inception inspired him to make that movie. Definitely recommended for everyone.
And yeah as always, don't read the summary on IMDB or elsewhere, watch it just like that.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 23, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Will definitely watch the first two but why have you suggested Deshdrohi, I wonder?



_Deshdrohi_ is fun movie, but you can skip it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 24, 2015)

*Gattaca* - 8/10


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Gattaca* - 8/10



Funny... I came here just to post that I watched Gattaca again yesterday. And this time with my 16 yr old cousin.
The movie is a lot inspiring then what is given credit for and also highly underrated on IMDb.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> The movie is a lot inspiring then what is given credit for and also highly underrated on IMDb.



Tops my chart of inspiring movies.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 25, 2015)

*syriana*
Understood a little bit. most of the dialogues went over the head.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 29, 2015)

Has anybody watched 'Tamasha'? Is it family friendly? Mild sexual references and kissing scenes are okay.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 29, 2015)

Blind - Fast paced korean movie, like 'Seven Days'.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi there, any views on Spectre and Tamasha ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2015)

Watched *SPECTRE* last saturday. 

7/10.

Not as good as Casino Royale, but not as bad as Skyfall or Quantum Of Solace.

This movie is key since it chronicles the origin of SPECTRE and probably laying out the groundwork for the next Bond sequels about the battle of MI6 vs SPECTRE, as in almost every classic Bond movie since the beginning of time. SPECTRE (the movie) has a pretty good story which is a large step ahead over Skyfall, which was very bleak and lacked substance. However, it still lacks substance over Casino Royale as far as Daniel Craig era Bond movies go. 

A majority of its sins arise from improper handling of Chekov's Guns. Monica Belucci stars in this movie, but her role is limited to a few minutes during which time neither does she reveal any significant information to further the plot, nor does she play any role in the movie after, begging the question why even include her. Bond girl Lea Seydoux also lacks personality compared to Eva Green in Casino Royale, among other shortcomings. Also, the large assassin (don't know his name) who tails Bond is killed of pretty easily, I was expecting him to make an appearance later in the movie, probably in the final scenes

However, there are copious amount of action scenes which is SPECTRE's redeeming grace. I will say that its a must watch just because it is key to the future Bond movies yet to come.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2015)

*Tamasha 6/10*

Have seen this movie on Saturday.

I'm in a fix on how I actually felt about this movie.

It's part good part boring.
Love from a different angle but took a lot of time for that. A bit incoherent story-telling which kind of messes with the mood.

When I try to make a gist of this movie, in paper or in thought this appears a very beautiful concept but at times we come across books which when adapted to screen loses its charm.

If you are not a 'serious movie' viewer you may want to stay away from this. Else, give it a try when it comes out in DVD.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 1, 2015)

*10 Endrathukulla* - 6/10 . Have better story than I . Watchable.
*
Yatchan *- 6/10 . Watchable.

*Double Barrel - *6/10 . Watch while high.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 1, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *Tamasha 6/10*
> 
> Have seen this movie on Saturday.
> 
> ...



Good Short review Rhtiwick.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 3, 2015)

*The girl next door* - 7/10 . This is a fun movie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2015)

Whiplash - 9/10 - Bloody good movie and the climax was unexpected.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 5, 2015)

*Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation  : 5/10* - Really disappointed with this movie,  the same formula,   the same everything,  one mask scene, one impossible scene,  one hot chick, dull villain,  boring climax.  Just an average action movie for me.      

*Lake Placid vs. Anaconda*  :  Not sure what to rate this.  But I watched it with absolutely zero expectations and it was worth the time.


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 5, 2015)

*Mary and Max (2009 )*

 very lovely animated movie. It was depressing in the end. 

9/10


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2015)

The Butterfly Effect - 10/10. 

I don't know why i didn't watch this movie even though i'm having it for the long time. Sort of time travel. Everytime you messes with the timeline, it messes back with you somehow leading to disastrous (many times) results.. Btw, did anyone this movie got 4 alternate endings?

[YOUTUBE]NeV0MvU1Uhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2015)

*Titli*
Nice film. I would call it a good experimental film. There were some mistakes & acting by some actors were just okay rest were good. The film could have been more interesting if they had spend some more time & money but still overall its a good film. Far better than those high budget scriptless, storyless crap films released by bollywood.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 7, 2015)

*Diary of June* - Korean suspense thriller / mystery. If you liked Seven Days, you'd like this one too.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 7, 2015)

*Chirakodinja Kinavukal* - 8/10 . Must be the first spoof movie in Malayalam. I think people didn't realise that. It should have gotten more response. Has a lot of references(jokes,cliches) to old movies, so one has to be well aware of old malayalam movies to get that jokes. Climax was has a nice/sad twist too.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 8, 2015)

a_medico said:


> *Diary of June* - Korean suspense thriller / mystery. If you liked Seven Days, you'd like this one too.



Just recalled...was similar to _Confessions_ (2010, Japanese), which was even better.


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2015)

a_medico said:


> Just recalled...was similar to _Confessions_ (2010, Japanese), which was even better.



Confessions was just different. Entire cinematography. Slo motion and use of music. Everything was so surreal. And the revenge concept was never before seen.

Is Diary of June like that ?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Confessions was just different. Entire cinematography. Slo motion and use of music. Everything was so surreal. And the revenge concept was never before seen.
> 
> Is Diary of June like that ?



To an extent, but it is a typical korean movie.... but Confessions was much better.


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2015)

a_medico said:


> To an extent, but it is a typical korean movie.... but Confessions was much better.



Ok.

Watched *Black Swan* - I feel so ****ing drained after watching. It was like a nightmare.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Ok.
> 
> Watched *Black Swan* - I feel so ****ing drained after watching. It was like a nightmare.



I thought it was like a female version of Fight Club.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I thought it was like a female version of Fight Club.



Yeah but it reminded me of Perfect blue.

And Birdman follows the similar theme.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah but it reminded me of Perfect blue.
> 
> And Birdman follows the similar theme.



Not seen Perfect Blue.      
What are your thoughts on Birdman ?   Did you like it ?


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What are your thoughts on Birdman ?   Did you like it ?



It's similar. Good performance. But I am still not that hardcore yet. Enjoyed it but felt bored too.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2015)

*Arlington Road*
Slightly different suspense movie. Overall good.

- - - Updated - - -

*The Vanishing (1988) *
This is weird movie do watch it & give your verdicts.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 12, 2015)

*Starry Eyes* - Crazy horror movie. Reminded me of _Mulholland Dr._, but was better.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 12, 2015)

*BTTF* Trilogy - Awesome

*DDLJ* - Have all the masala for a blockbuster.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 13, 2015)

*Leviathan 1989 *
The abyss is really better. However this movie is not that bad. Its slightly underrated at IMDB. Watch it if you liked the abyss & alien.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *BTTF* Trilogy - Awesome



So you just had one word to say about this Epic trilogy?

On the bright side, you finally watched it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So you just had one word to say about this Epic trilogy?
> 
> On the bright side, you finally watched it.



I have the full HD version of the trilogy. Yet to watch.

Do I like some anticipatory reaction from vyom ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So you just had one word to say about this Epic trilogy?
> 
> On the bright side, you finally watched it.



I got 1080 copies now only .

- - - Updated - - -

*Eetti *- 6/10 . Usual Tamil flick.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2015)

Eh? Do I care if you guys have fHD versions?
I just wanted to hear views.. and not the encoding you have BTTF.


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 15, 2015)

There's something about Mary - 7 /10


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 16, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> There's something about Mary - 7 /10



I love that movie.

- - - Updated - - -

*Kumbasaram* - 8/10 . Nice tension. Could have polished the ending.

*VSOP* - 7/10 . Fun movie. Watch it with friends while drinking.

*MI Rogue Nation* - 7/10 . Okayish entertainer.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 19, 2015)

OFF TOPIC

Something fishy is going on at IMDB. All the positive & nearly 10/10 reviews (probably paid) of Dhoom 3 (the garbage of 2013) is getting stacked up in the front pages & all the negative reviews are pushed to the last pages.
Its a request to you all if possible please go to IMDB & at least rate the movie below 5 so that the average rating falls below 5 for this garbage. Please do not tolerate movies like these. I have seen 5 rated movies too & most of them are far better than this.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 19, 2015)

quan chi said:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Something fishy is going on at IMDB. All the positive & nearly 10/10 reviews (probably paid) of Dhoom 3 (the garbage of 2013) is getting stacked up in the front pages & all the negative reviews are pushed to the last pages.
> Its a request to you all if possible please go to IMDB & at least rate the movie below 5 so that the average rating falls below 5 for this garbage. Please do not tolerate movies like these. I have seen 5 rated movies too & most of them are far better than this.



More bad news for you:

Dhoom 4 (2018) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (Dec 19, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> More bad news for you:
> 
> Dhoom 4 (2018) - IMDb



If the movie is good we should not have any issues with it.

But at present please don't tolerate these garbages. In the name of filmmaking they are just making fool of you. Please rate it below 5 at IMDB if you haven't already.  
If all members from here participates then soon we will see that movie rated below 5 at imdb.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 19, 2015)

Sinister 2: 4/10  The first one was much better.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2015)

Watched Back to the Future 1 - It fits the time perfectly. A lighthearted movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 20, 2015)

*Inside Out* - 5/7 . Silly movie.
*
Urumbukal Urangarilla* - 7/10 . Kinda good.


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2015)

^ silly rating for inside out


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2015)

I liked every bit of Inside Out and it's a 10/10 from my side. Going to watch The Peanuts.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Watched Back to the Future 1 - It fits the time perfectly. A lighthearted movie.



Waow.
As long as you watch BTTF 2 in 2015, you are ... Ok.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Waow.
> As long as you watch BTTF 2 in 2015, you are ... Ok.



lol that's 2015. Will watch before December ends.


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 21, 2015)

Minions - 6/10

One of the first animation movie.. That I found a bit not interesting


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Minions - 6/10
> 
> One of the first animation movie.. That I found a bit not interesting



Don't tell you didn't know of any good animation movies .. far better than the name of a movie, I can probably never watch due to stupid characters such as Minion! (Yes I am judging the movie without watching it first).
Will share a list if you are interested.


----------



## veddotcom (Dec 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Don't tell you didn't know of any good animation movies .. far better than the name of a movie, I can probably never watch due to stupid characters such as Minion! (Yes I am judging the movie without watching it first).
> Will share a list if you are interested.



I have seen most of them still I am Interested in your list.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 22, 2015)

*Bajirao Mastani* *7/10* 
Watch it for the acting and grandeur.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 22, 2015)

Fright Night (1985) - IMDb

Good entertainer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> *Bajirao Mastani* *7/10*
> Watch it for the acting and grandeur.



I heard its better than Dilwale




Spoiler



where is rhitwick..has he watched Dilwale ?


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 22, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I heard its better than Dilwale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even my morning dump is better than Dilwale.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2015)

JFYI  @rhitwick  watched it first day first show.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 23, 2015)

The Visit -  Shyamalan's horror comedy. Either you'd love it or hate it. I liked it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 23, 2015)

*Kayal* - 6/10 . Could have been better.

*Up* - 9/10 . Awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2015)

Have watched Dilwale (FDFS) and thought of not reviewing it.
I mean, it's an SRK movie and here everyone knows me being a fanboy so my review has no value.
And, I would not say a bad word against SRK ever so...doesn't make sense me reviewing it.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2015)

One thing I have never understood is how can someone be such a hardcore fan of an actor. Where do you bring the madness from? I love watching movies, I really admire a lot of actors but how can people become so crazy for an actor that you can not hear a bad word against them. Waiting hours in a sea of people to just get a glimpse of them. No matter how shitty movie they make , you can not accept that it is bad cinema. They are actors for god's sake, they are human beings. They are businessmen and you are the consumer. You are important to them collectively but as an individual they don't give a **** about you.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> And, I would not say a bad word against SRK ever so...doesn't make sense me reviewing it.



Such fanboism...lol. You sure are attached a lot.


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> One thing I have never understood is how can someone be such a hardcore fan of an actor. Where do you bring the madness from? I love watching movies, I really admire a lot of actors but how can people become so crazy for an actor that you can not hear a bad word against them. Waiting hours in a sea of people to just get a glimpse of them. No matter how shitty movie they make , you can not accept that it is bad cinema. They are actors for god's sake, they are human beings. They are businessmen and you are the consumer. You are important to them collectively but as an individual they don't give a **** about you.


not to mention the hardcore fans(?) who pour tons of milk on a wooden cutout.

*www.hindustantimes.com/rf/image_size_640x362/HT/p1/2014/12/12/Incoming/Pictures/1296032_Wallpaper1.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> Such fanboism...lol. You sure are attached a lot.


I'm not denying it. Never denied it.



lovedonator said:


> One thing I have never understood is how can someone be such a hardcore fan of an actor. Where do you bring the madness from? I love watching movies, I really admire a lot of actors but how can people become so crazy for an actor that you can not hear a bad word against them. Waiting hours in a sea of people to just get a glimpse of them. No matter how shitty movie they make , you can not accept that it is bad cinema. They are actors for god's sake, they are human beings. They are businessmen and you are the consumer. You are important to them collectively but as an individual they don't give a **** about you.


Can't explain. 
May be, may be for fanboy/fangirls there came a movie or a gesture by the actor which touched us more than just a movie. May be once upon a time what he did in a movie appeared more than a movie to us. It became a part of us.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Have watched Dilwale (FDFS) and thought of not reviewing it.
> I mean, it's an SRK movie and here everyone knows me being a fanboy so my review has no value.
> And, I would not say a bad word against SRK ever so...doesn't make sense me reviewing it.


Its alright


----------



## amjath (Dec 23, 2015)

Dilwale is a masala movie like omo, chennai express etc.
Few scenes like hospital seen and not-so-big twist is good to watch. 
Oscar bhai's dialogue is awesome and comedy is worth laughing. Boman Irani is wasted.
All in all one time watch with a on-par plot.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2015)

Watched The martian, oooh noice movie
should have read the book first


----------



## ZTR (Dec 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Watched The martian, oooh noice movie


Read the book now


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 24, 2015)

*Ted 2 *- 8/10 . I lold.

- - - Updated - - -

*Easy A* - 8/10 . This one is good. It is like opposite of pie movies.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> *Ted 2 *- 8/10 . I lold.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Easy A* - 8/10 . This one is good. It is like opposite of pie movies.



Easy A was awesome   Emma Stone


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> not to mention the hardcore fans(?) who pour tons of milk on a wooden cutout.
> 
> *www.hindustantimes.com/rf/image_size_640x362/HT/p1/2014/12/12/Incoming/Pictures/1296032_Wallpaper1.jpg



Paid fans by the producers of the film?

- - - Updated - - -

Recently I have noticed that salman khan madness is increasing day by day. Now sallu fans are boldly roaming in buses or any other public transports & roads wearing the infamous sallu brand bracelet.

- - - Updated - - -

*The martian*
Movie for NASA & americans. Honestly I liked Prometheus in spite of what some people were saying about it. However for this movie I have to say this is an average movie to the best. Some dialogues were just meh. If you like watching space based films well you can go for it but be warned you might get slightly disappointed.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Paid fans by the producers of the film?


No. Not all the time. 
Rajinikanth Huge Cut Outs at Bangalore Theaters - Rajinifans.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Star Wars:The Force Awakens*--7/10
It was good but not as entertaining as expected.didn't liked much the male lead role/acting & not saying this just because of his skin color(maybe watching Will Smith & Denzel Washington in many reluctant hero roles is a factor).Harrison Ford,as expected,was good in his role.main antagonist in this movie also didn't leave much impact but then one needs quite a bit when succeeding Darth Vader role.All in all it was more of a hook to interest viewers in later sequels which still have the potential to be better than this part but then it is Hollywood which rarely makes good sequels.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 26, 2015)

Mean Girls(2004) - 4/10

The Fault in our Stars - 8/10

The Wolf of the Wall Street - 6/10


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 27, 2015)

*The Green Inferno (2013)* - Anyone who is familiar with Eli Roth and his _Hostel_ series of films or has watched _Cannibal Holocaust (1980)_, will know what to expect. There is not much in terms of story here, so only fans of the genre may watch. Those who are not comfortable with scenes of brutal violence and gore, stay away as there is one particular scene which is probably a bit too much even for people who are used to these kind of films. Watch it if you're a fan, otherwise skip it. _4/10_.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2015)

Independence Day Resurgence trailer in IMAX is epic.
Not sure what to make of Star Wars yet. He dropped the sliding transitions that were in all the movies so far, so it fits in that much less.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Independence Day Resurgence trailer in IMAX is epic.
> Not sure what to make of Star Wars yet. He dropped the sliding transitions that were in all the movies so far, so it fits in that much less.



OMG I thought it didnt feel Star Warsy... NOW I realise it didnt have those sliding transitions


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2015)

*sicario*
If you like movies like "no country for old men" then you should watch this.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 29, 2015)

Lol. I just watched *Sicario* - 8/10.

I like the music. dundudu dundudu..

Also I thought that lead guy was Brad Pitt for sometime.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 29, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *sicario*
> If you like movies like "no country for old men" then you should watch this.



Watched this yesterday. I liked it. Gonna have to watch it again though, for better understanding. Wasn't really paying attention the first time around as I expected it to be _Call of Duty_ and got _ARMA_ instead.

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> Lol. I just watched *Sicario* - 8/10.
> 
> I like the music. dundudu dundudu..
> 
> *Also I thought that lead guy was Brad Pitt for sometime.*



Who're you referring to? Josh Brolin or Benicio del Toro?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2015)

*I'll follow you down* - Time travel movie directed by Richie Mehta.. Has a bit of _Predestination _feel to it, but a totally different script.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2015)

a_medico said:


> I'll follow you down - Time travel movie directed by Richie Mehta.. Has a bit of Predestination feel to it, but a totally different script.



Time travel? Added to watchlist.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

*Sicario (2015) - 9/10*

*Plot Summary:*


Spoiler



Its a fight between CIA and FBI tussle on how to deal with the drug cartels. An idealistic agent of the FBI is enlisted into a team comprising of CIA, DEA & FBI where she is new to this kind of game on dealing with drug cartels...
In the end it is how the world works and we have to accept it...


*
The Others (2001) - 7/10*

*Plot Summary: *


Spoiler



Its a Pseudo Horror story where in the end viewer comes to know that the woman who tries to convince that her house is haunted is itself haunted by the woman and her two children...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2015)

Mission Impossible  Rogue nation
6/10

Generic stuff, I liked Ghost Protocol better


----------



## quan chi (Dec 30, 2015)

*The french connection*
Slow but a good watch.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2015)

*Asterix:The Mansions of the Gods (2014) - 7/10

Plot Summary:*


Spoiler



In order to wipe out the Gaulish village by any means necessary, Caesar  plans to absorb the villagers into Roman culture by having an estate  built next to the village to start a new Roman colony.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 31, 2015)

Listing the movies i enjoyed watching this year (not in particular order) :

I'll follow you down 
Starry eyes
The visit
Just before i go
Time lapse
 The east
Before we go
Posthumous 
Helpless
The silence
Piku
Hunterrr
Spring (2014)
I origins
Another earth
Lakshmi
The best of me
It follows
The age of adeline
Traces of sandalwood 
Imitation games
Hector in search of happiness
The first time
Coherence
Whiplash 
101 Architecture
The theory of everything
Always (now deepak tijori is coming up with do lafzon ki kahani.. He even copied hero's hairstyle) 
Predestination 
Lucy
Hundred feet journey 
Begin Again
Falling overnight
Tonight you're mine


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 1, 2016)

TheFallenLord said:


> Who're you referring to? Josh Brolin or Benicio del Toro?



Del Toro

- - - Updated - - -

*Trainwreck *- 7/10 . It is a fun kinda movie.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2016)

*Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji*
Again a decent movie rated badly at IMDB. This movie atleast deserves a 6. Overall a nice watch.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2016)

Faun said:


> lol that's 2015. Will watch before December ends.



So I got some emails from TDF with some random quotes. This was one of them.
Did you watch BTTF 2 before 2015 end? I think not.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 2, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji*
> Again a decent movie rated badly at IMDB. This movie atleast deserves a 6. Overall a nice watch.


Your views on the performances in the movie.

- - - Updated - - -

*Dilwale*
I believe this is the worst movie from Rohit Shetty from the list of movies that are declared hit.
I'm not counting Zameen and Sunday which were flops anyways.
Only coz of SRK & Kajol this movie was bearable.
No wonder Bajirao Mastani is doing better.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Your views on the performances in the movie.


Almost everyone performed good. The story is simple & decent. Direction was good & so was the editing & music. Watch it you may like it. Its a good movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 2, 2016)

*Star Wars: The Force Awakens* .... well well well ... finally went to see he most awaited movie on 2015. Star Wars - The Force Awakens. My take might not be appreciated by many. There is no simple way to put this so let me be straight to begin with. this movie for ma falls so flat and boring in comparison to the Prequel Trilogy created by George Lucas. I am so so sooo surprised that the trilogy ranked and is appreciated less than this flat attempt created by J.J. As a stand alone movie, well I might say it was ok, not bad, BUT as a star wars franchise, this falls so so flat and dull and uninteresting. There is no seriousness no tension in any of the situations created, no character depth. I hardly cared for any, except for Hans Solo, that too because of the history associated with him with the original star wars. Basically there was no star war FEEL to it.  

The world 3 prequels created was far far better and in tune with the original 2, which is not surprising as it was created by the father himself George Lucas. This movie was for kids and teen at the best, thanks to Disney I guess. Adults who have followed the original star wars and the prequels can and will not like it,  I am sure about this. Heck the true SW fans were even critical to the prequels, but Force Awakens ...man....has made the prequels stand tall and classic.  


Another aspect very inherent, to star war universe was the underlying spirituality and the metaphysical forces at play, however, in this version the characters seem to ceaselessly keep running from things and having meaningless, often silly conversation. There is no exploring of the depths of some of the more intriguing concepts of SW like the supernatural philosophy, spirituality. This fact however is not surprising as the masses seem to be entertained predominantly by action (that too un-innovative) , comedy, flashing lights, and explosions, not exploring the psychological latitudes of light and dark, good and evil within the human soul. 

Disappointing truely .... *6/10* for this one.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2016)

*The abominable bride*
Had a lot of expectations from this one but it was just okay. Not bad not too good either.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 2, 2016)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION]

I'm yet to see _The Force Awakens_, so I can't comment on it, but I agree with you as far as the prequel trilogy is concerned. If there's anything that's bad about the prequel trilogy, then that'd be the lead guy's acting _i.e. the guy who played Anakin Skywalker_. Otherwise it's very underrated.


----------



## Thor (Jan 2, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *Star Wars: The Force Awakens* .... well well well ... finally went to see he most awaited movie on 2015. Star Wars - The Force Awakens. My take might not be appreciated by many. There is no simple way to put this so let me be straight to begin with. this movie for ma falls so flat and boring in comparison to the Prequel Trilogy created by George Lucas. ......
> .......
> The world 3 prequels created was far far
> Disappointing truely .... *6/10* for this one.


My thoughts exactly. I couldnt have put it any better.  I gave a rating of 6 in imdb for this movie too. Big let down over the weekend aaargh..Give me back my star wars memories Disney!!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2016)

Watched star wars - 8/10

Second best in the series after empire strikes back..

Also disappointed with just one IMAX scene


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2016)

TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION]
> 
> I'm yet to see _The Force Awakens_, so I can't comment on it, but I agree with you as far as the prequel trilogy is concerned. If there's anything that's bad about the prequel trilogy, then that'd be the lead guy's acting _i.e. the guy who played Anakin Skywalker_. Otherwise it's very underrated.


Agree the visuals and the world in the prequels were awesome


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2016)

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/84916...ratings-opinions-post2272826.html#post2272826
Did everyone here watched Star Wars just now because i was thinking that how come only i posted about it at that time?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 3, 2016)

Finally watched _Bajirao Mastani_ yesterday. What I liked the most was the cinematography which I think was exceptional for a Bollywood film. The acting was brilliant. _Ranveer as Bajirao_ and _Tanvi Azmi as Bajirao's mother_ were the standout performances for me. The action scenes were a bit over the top, especially the scene towards the end of the movie where 



Spoiler



Bajirao rides off to fight the enemy army on his own and then deflects hundreds of arrows shot towards him with his swords.


 Overall, it's a far better movie than _Dilwale_ which released on the same day. 

If not for the exaggerated action and a couple of unnecessary song and dance sequences, I'd have given it a _7/10_ which it deserves but alas, it's a _6/10_ for me.


----------



## icebags (Jan 3, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/84916...ratings-opinions-post2272826.html#post2272826
> Did everyone here watched Star Wars just now because i was thinking that how come only i posted about it at that time?



i haven't watched it yet. could not gather much motivation to pull myself from comfort of warm bed, early morning in the winter weekends. may be next week.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2016)

v.Na5h said:


> Watched star wars - 8/10
> 
> Second best in the series after empire strikes back..
> 
> Also disappointed with just one IMAX scene



Yes, I watched Specter in IMAX...no difference...In Chennai per ticket 360/- charging.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Yes, I watched Specter in IMAX...no difference...In Chennai per ticket 360/- charging.


No.. There is when scenes are shot in IMAX cameras..
Dark night rises had lot of scenes..

Yet the only true IMAX in India is in hyd..
Mumbai had but they changed the screen don't know why


----------



## a_medico (Jan 4, 2016)

Burnt - Another good movie on chefs and cooking. Lots of hatred about the movie on net, but was nothing bad about it really.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2016)

*The Fog (1980) - IMDb*
Interesting thriller/mystery movie.Story is simple & the film is clean. I will not call it horror since there is nothing much of horror in it. The most prominent features of this movie are the beautifully created ambience & the direction.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2016)

*Predestination (2014) - 8.5/10*
Awesome...brainfcuk, time travel movie.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 4, 2016)

^^^ try 'Time Lapse' too.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 4, 2016)

TheFallenLord said:


> Finally watched _Bajirao Mastani_ yesterday. What I liked the most was the cinematography which I think was exceptional for a Bollywood film. The acting was brilliant. _Ranveer as Bajirao_ and _Tanvi Azmi as Bajirao's mother_ were the standout performances for me. The action scenes were a bit over the top, especially the scene towards the end of the movie where
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its been long since TDF has seen a real fiery debate  ....can we start a Dilwale Vs Bajiro Thread for a flame war please?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2016)

^^Ranveer's acting and Deepika's dialogues were excellent.

Priyanka is good supporting role


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> Its been long since TDF has seen a real fiery debate  ....can we start a Dilwale Vs Bajiro Thread for a flame war please?



Heh... Bajirao wins hands down. Not because it's any good.. but because Dilwale sucks.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2016)

*Lost in translation*
I had a little more expectations from it but still it surely falls under a must watch list. Beautiful movie.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 5, 2016)

Hide and seek (2013) -  Very tense korean thriller and a suspense movie. Bit dragged towards the end but very gripping and creepy.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 5, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Heh... Bajirao wins hands down. Not because it's any good.. but because Dilwale sucks.



True that. Not sure why SRK is still wasting his talents on these nonsensical movies.

watched 

Creed - 6/10


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2016)

*In the mouth of madness*
Another nice stephen king or rather Lovecraft type horror movie.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Hide and seek (2013) -  Very tense korean thriller and a suspense movie. Bit dragged towards the end but very gripping and creepy.



Yes, Absolutely..!!

Also watch..*Hide and Seek (2005) *good one..


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2016)

*Christine (1983) - IMDb*
Completely entertaining. Though the climax was a bit disappointing. Apart from that the movie is really good.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 8, 2016)

*The Man from UNCLE* - 6/10 . Cheesy spy movie.

*Rajathandhiram* - 7/10 . Watchable heist kinda movie.

*The Martian* - 8/10 . 

*The Maze Runner* - 8/10 . Is this a new genre or something? I see a lot of teenagers-in-a-quarantine-test kinda movies lately. (Hunger games, Insurgent etc)


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2016)

Maze runner more than man from uncle ..and equal to Martians???????? ...... .. ????? Maze Runner was crap. full of BS and Plot Holes bigger than the largest comet hole on earth .....lol


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2016)

*Architecture 101 8/10*

It reminded me why I fell in love with Korean movies in the first time. None makes melodrama better than Korea.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 9, 2016)

^^perfect movie


----------



## quan chi (Jan 10, 2016)

*Halloween (1978) - IMDb*


----------



## shreeux (Jan 10, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Architecture 101 8/10*
> 
> It reminded me why I fell in love with Korean movies in the first time. None makes melodrama better than Korea.



Yes, I saw this movie some member recommended here..Its so good...I was addict with Korean movies after watch "I saw the Devi" & "The Chaser"...Now i started to watch "Dutch Movies"


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2016)

*Vacation 6/10*

Feel good movie. Nothing unusual or new.
One time watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 10, 2016)

Pan - 5/10 . Not interesting. No joy/thrill. Just bland.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 11, 2016)

Solace - First half had 'Se7en' like feel to it. Good entertainment for a one time watch.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 11, 2016)

*Maze Runner - The Scorch Trials* - 7/10 . More running and zombies.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 11, 2016)

*Singh is bling*
Very very cheap movie. Now you would ask then whats it doing here? Well my reply is you cannot eat at restaurant daily. You would soon miss your home food. Unfortunately the food here...oh sorry the cook here is bad but still its a home made food.

In short if you are bored of watching foreign films & really want to see some new desi films you can watch it for once. Otherwise don't even bother.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 11, 2016)

*The Intern 7/10*

Robert DeNero is becoming more handsome as day passes.

He's awesome in every scene, though the movie had a passive tone on using him but he steals every scene where he appears.
Ann Hathway was good and did her per very well.

Movie....ummmm....I'm sure about the ending, whats the harm of putting more drama?!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 12, 2016)

*Fright Night 2011*
A decent remake. If you liked the first one you may like this one too. But overall of course the first one was better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Singh is bling*
> Very very cheap movie. Now you would ask then whats it doing here? Well my reply is you cannot eat at restaurant daily. You would soon miss your home food. Unfortunately the food here...oh sorry the cook here is bad but still its a home made food.
> 
> In short if you are bored of watching foreign films & really want to see some new desi films you can watch it for once. Otherwise don't even bother.


I just watched it for Amy Jackson


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 12, 2016)

*Vellaiya Irukiravan Poi Solla Maatan* - 8/10 . Something different.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 13, 2016)

*goosebumps*
If you have seen jumanji then avoid. If you loved the goosebump books & serials then you may try. Overall not a bad movie but still there was no need to go jumanji style. Maybe good for kids.

- - - Updated - - -

*Ek haseena thi*
Then This is the movie which inspired the trend of hate story? Anyways its a good movie & far better than the other conventional bollywood craps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2016)

*No Country for Old Men (2007) - 8.5/10*
Excellent movie, superb acting and plot.
Won 4 Oscars also


----------



## quan chi (Jan 13, 2016)

*Main aur charles*
Okay movie. Can be seen once.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 13, 2016)

*Kirumi* - 7/10 .


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2016)

Vyom said:


> So I got some emails from TDF with some random quotes. This was one of them.
> Did you watch BTTF 2 before 2015 end? I think not.



Sorry dude. Couldn't really catch hold of things due to some personal reasons. Been away for a while from forum too. Would love to be a regular here.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 17, 2016)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind *- 9/10 . And it is depressing.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2016)

*The Hateful Eight : 9/10*

Another Tarantino masterpiece!!!!

While it is painfully slow in the first half, the buildup is amazing and the tension is palpable over the intermission. Like a gun is fully loaded and cocked and ready to fire at a moment of notice. 

Samuel L Jackson proves his acting prowess and carries the full load of the movie with his style and panache. Supporting actors are good. Dialogue is awesome. And with other Tarantino movies, expect the unexpected. 

The scenes look breathtakingly beautiful in 70mm Panavision, although its best used outdoors. However, it does not stop Quentin from weaving magic indoors. 

Some scenes are censored.  Some essential, Tarantino specific gore scenes. 

Overall, soooopa paisa-vasool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 18, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind *- 9/10 . And it is depressing.



This is 10/10 from my side. It's depressing but beautiful, heart wrenching but can be felt only if you were in love ever.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> This is 10/10 from my side. It's depressing but beautiful, heart wrenching but can be felt only if you were in love ever.



ooooo.. seems like someone had his heart broken   



Spoiler



I had too. I literally cried during this movie.  :'(


----------



## a_medico (Jan 19, 2016)

*Spectre* - Worst Bond movie for me. Was more like watching a Bhojpuri Bond movie rather than a mainstream Bond movie.



rhitwick said:


> This is 10/10 from my side. It's depressing but beautiful, heart wrenching but can be felt only if you were in love ever.



Can try one offbeat indie movie.... *Falling Overnight*


----------



## avanildutta (Jan 19, 2016)

Watched a couple of movies this week.  My ratings ☺
Burnt - 8/10
Everest - 9/10
The martian - 8/10
Last witch hunter - 6/10
John wick - 8/10
Yara silli silli - 8/10
Time out - 7/10


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2016)

*Spectre*
Um...Not that bad as people say in fact its a good movie. But it doesn't have that bond feeling. Many of the dialogues & situations were just meh! Overall slightly better than the previous.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 20, 2016)

*Castaway on the Moon 7.5/10*

Is this the movie from which "Martian" is inspired? May be not but has key moments that matches with Martian.
Watch out for the awesome acting by the leads.

*Spy 7/10*

Melissa McCarthy is tremendous. Nothing new apart from her. Watch only for her.

And, someone give feedback on this movie, I've not seen.

Bakha satang (1999) - IMDb


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't know who suggested this title, but I watched it 3 days ago, and still can't it over my mind.
It was good.

Tale of Tales (2015)


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 20, 2016)

*The Revenant* - 8/10

*Pavada* - 6/10 . Have jokes.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 21, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Bakha satang (1999) - IMDb



ok...Worth to Watch...!!!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2016)

*The last witch hunter*
Popcorn movie. Watch it if you feel like watching it.

- - - Updated - - -

*In bruges*
Recommended.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 22, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *In bruges*
> Recommended.


You are late


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2016)

*Police Academy 3: Back in Training (1986) - 10/10.

Plot Summary:*The alumni of Commandant Lassard's Police Academy (1984) return to the school to train new recruits and prevent its closure.*

Impressions: *Such a hilarious plot and all old stars back in the movie added with some new fellows makes it a superb movie to enjoy.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 23, 2016)

Committed (2014) -  If you like Before Sunset kind of movies, this one's for you. The actress is gorgeous.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> You are late



_Arey bhai_ for those who have not seen it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *In bruges*
> Recommended.





rhitwick said:


> You are late



I haven't seen it..on my list


----------



## shreeux (Jan 24, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *In bruges*
> Recommended.



Added to Watch-list...


----------



## sam9s (Jan 25, 2016)

*Airlift*  Finally after a long time a Bollywood movie worth watching. Based on actual events, even though the entire theme is somewhat kept commercial (and not so gruesome and serious which is quite reminiscent of our parallel cinema) it still somehow works and leaves an impact. What impressed me most, among the obvious other note worthy traits was that the movie gets on track right within the first 15 minutes and never lets you go loose. If a couple of initial song sequences had been avoided, it would have been even better edge of the seat material. Sets, location, the war-torn town portrayal all were pretty decently done (if not exceptional). Performances wise nothing to complain, AK does a good job, Nimrat is ok (she was much better in The Lunch Box and exceptionally good in HOMELAND SE04). Initially I felt she was a bit off track as a nagging wife, but was in far more comfort zone at a later, more supportive stage. Rest of the cast also did decently well. As my cousin Ramanjit said, we should make more if these kind of movies, so that people should know the unsung silent heroes behind such success, heroic stories. Over all loved the movie .....* 7/10 *for this one


----------



## quan chi (Jan 31, 2016)

*Crimson Peak*
Nice atmospheric horror. If you like movie of this type then do give it a try.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 31, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *Airlift*  Finally after a long time a Bollywood movie worth watching. Based on actual events, even though the entire theme is somewhat kept commercial (and not so gruesome and serious which is quite reminiscent of our parallel cinema) it still somehow works and leaves an impact. What impressed me most, among the obvious other note worthy traits was that the movie gets on track right within the first 15 minutes and never lets you go loose. If a couple of initial song sequences had been avoided, it would have been even better edge of the seat material. Sets, location, the war-torn town portrayal all were pretty decently done (if not exceptional). Performances wise nothing to complain, AK does a good job, Nimrat is ok (she was much better in The Lunch Box and exceptionally good in HOMELAND SE04). Initially I felt she was a bit off track as a nagging wife, but was in far more comfort zone at a later, more supportive stage. Rest of the cast also did decently well. As my cousin Ramanjit said, we should make more if these kind of movies, so that people should know the unsung silent heroes behind such success, heroic stories. Over all loved the movie .....* 7/10 *for this one



Eventhough i watched this movie, I am not keen on this movie...!!!

Awaiting....*Neerja *is an upcoming 2016 Indian biographical film


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2016)

First attempt failed yesterday. Trying today again.

Watched couple of movies in last few days but forum acted so weirdly with me that I could not post.
So, here they go...

*Saala Khadoos 6/10*

In this movie there is nothing that you've not seen in "Chak de India". Go only for good boxing choreography.

*Seven days 7/10*

Too cheesy for bollywood. May be that's why they picked it up for remake. Oh, so much flashy cam and quick cam movements that it started headache for me.
Good plot but just to keep up suspense uses stupid twists.

*Eternity 4/10*

This is one pretentious movie. A simple movie made complex by sending it to future. Check it out only to ridicule this.

*Jeruzalem 5.5/10*

This is one zombie movie that I could stand till the very end.
Total length 1 hrs 34 minutes.
Till 1 hr 27 minute it was a 7 rater for me then Karan Zohar'esque twist I reduced 1.5 point.
Check it out. It has 4.9 rating in IMDB but it's not that bad. 
Much inspired by 'Cloverfield' though.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 4, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Saala Khadoos 6/10*
> 
> In this movie there is nothing that you've not seen in "Chak de India". Go only for good boxing choreography.


Is it better than Mary Kom?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2016)

TheFallenLord said:


> Is it better than Mary Kom?



Have not seen "Mary Kom" but the leading lady is a trained boxer herself. You might find some level of authenticity there.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 4, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Have not seen "Mary Kom" but the leading lady is a trained boxer herself. You might find some level of authenticity there.



Okay.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2016)

TheFallenLord said:


> Is it better than Mary Kom?





rhitwick said:


> Have not seen "Mary Kom" but the leading lady is a trained boxer herself. You might find some level of authenticity there.





TheFallenLord said:


> Okay.




Chakde! India....Drama+Sport+Teamwork

Mary Kom....Biography...Based on True Events

Saala Khadoos...Drama+Sport+Dream+Love...like Mixed Jam

Pls don't compare Biography movie to some other dramas...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2016)

*Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.*
Thanks to everyone who were suggesting this movie.Highly recommended. (Its also a good atmospheric movie)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Any good English movie in 2015 suggestion ?
Good movie but did not make headlines

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Feb 11, 2016)

*Gangster 2006 *
Recommended. I only heard & read good things about it but never had the interest to see it. Saw it at last. Its indeed a good thriller drama. Honestly speaking there is not much bullshit & the movie really is stylish like some of the foreign films. From acting,direction to music everything is good.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2016)

art of the deal movie. parody on Trump, its an hour long and 80s vhs style, similar to Kung Fury
Funny Or Die Presents Donald Trump's The Art Of The Deal: The Movie from Owen Burke, Fu..


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 11, 2016)

*Maheshinte Prathikaram* - 9/10. Simple yet superb.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 12, 2016)

Airlift - 6/10
Honestly it was an okay movie, that's all. The movie felt shallow. Wazir was a better watch than this. 

Chronicle - 6.5/10
Somewhat like Jumper, but a little boring

Lazarus Project - 7/10
Didn't bore me at all

Chappie - 8.5/10 
Lot better than Elysium and closer to District 9. Still waiting for District 10 ;-;

Kya Cool Hai Hum - 0/10
Don't watch it. This movie is a nightmare.

Age Of Adaline - 6.5/10 

Frequencies - 9.5/10
Awesome movie. Best one I've watched this year.


And if anyone watches Deadpool in the coming few days please pm me if its worth watching in a cinema hall (7 scenes have been cut). Please.

Sent from my 2014811 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Feb 12, 2016)

The Signal - Good movie. Kept me glued till the end. Should have been a bit short by 15mins.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2016)

*Seven psychopaths*
Interesting but slightly off the beat. Overall a different kind of movie.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 13, 2016)

Deadpool anybody?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Deadpool anybody?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


Waiting for bluray to be out. Don't want to watch censored version.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 13, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Waiting for bluray to be out. Don't want to watch censored version.



Same here.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 14, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Waiting for bluray to be out. Don't want to watch censored version.


Ohh its censored
Leave it then nothing great to watch this weekend

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2016)

Deadpool:
Watched yesterday. 

*No spoilers below, except only what you see in trailer*

Super intense car crash sequence, car flying in the air, hanging midway upside down, and there's this shot of deadpool looking all badass, and he says, "ek selfie le lu?".
In English though, he says, "did I leave the stove on". Such jerks in dubbing room. Speaks volume of the dubbed version.

Before you think if I watched the movie in Hindi, I should probably clarify I only watched the trailer in Hindi. 
And the opening montage of Deadpool is the greatest! Right from the opening sequence, you know what you are getting into.

Talking about censorship, yes the movie did censor lots of dialogues and scenes. But that couldn't stop me from catching the movie in theater. Lots of word wasn't censored too. Only stupid things like a**h***s.

I intend to watch Hindi version too.. For lulz
This is the perfect movie, where Hindi dubbing artist can go wild. 

The hype was real. The film delivers. And I am once again hyped, for it's normal R rated version.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2016)

woah
the hindi version trailer has some smart ass jokes 
this movie is gonna have some killer dialogues
I wanna watch it in Hindi first


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 14, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Deadpool:
> Watched yesterday.
> 
> *No spoilers below, except only what you see in trailer*
> ...


You should watch all movies in Hindi and then try English, 
Hindi me Jo maja hai woh english me nahin

Btw thanks, some people say negative things like censor and all, and ruin the image of movie.. And yes trailer created much hype and really looking forward to watch movie.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2016)

well... dubbed versions are mainly funny either because the hindi titles turn something cool (Star Wars : Attack of the clones) to something that sounds b-grade (Graho ka Mahayudh - Hamshaklo ka Hamla) or they fail terribly when they try to localize the content... like french guy gets south indian accent. 
this one seems to become better with the dubbing... like normal good, not so bad its good good. the sarcastic tone is perfect.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 15, 2016)

The "ONLY" hindi dubbed version I liked kinda more than the english one was "Finding Nemo" ................ rest all are just avg or garbage ....."The Incredibals" was also decently dubbed ..... 

BTW for deadpool Fu*k Indian Censor Board.....Will watch when BR comes out, on my *Home Theater*


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2016)

you know what the last best dubbed content was?? 

Walt Disney content. Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck, Goofy, Duck Tales to name a few. Those were some high quality dubs. It was done so well that it felt as if the animations were made for Hindi language. 

Nothing can reach that level or quality. Even current years' non-Hindi movies dubbed to Hindi sound like sh!t.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2016)

sam9s said:


> The "ONLY" hindi dubbed version I liked kinda more than the english one was "Finding Nemo" ................ rest all are just avg or garbage ....."The Incredibals" was also decently dubbed .....
> 
> BTW for deadpool Fu*k Indian Censor Board.....Will watch when BR comes out, on my *Home Theater*


You love to boast about your home theater, don't you? Well, you should! 

And I agree that the best Hindi dubbing era was old cartoon era. I still can't get the opening Hindi sequence of Duck Tales out of my head... "Zindagi toofani hai, jaha hai duck birds"!


----------



## sam9s (Feb 15, 2016)

Vyom said:


> You love to boast about your home theater, don't you? Well, you should!



What boast yaar ...  ... All I do is to provide a link to the page ...lol ... 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> you know what the last best dubbed content was??
> 
> Walt Disney content. Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck, Goofy, Duck Tales to name a few. Those were some high quality dubs. It was done so well that it felt as if the animations were made for Hindi language.
> 
> Nothing can reach that level or quality. Even current years' non-Hindi movies dubbed to Hindi sound like sh!t.



I agree on the Duck Tales and Tales spin part ...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 15, 2016)

Vyom said:


> You love to boast about your home theater, don't you? Well, you should!
> 
> And I agree that the best Hindi dubbing era was old cartoon era. I still can't get the opening Hindi sequence of Duck Tales out of my head... "Zindagi toofani hai, jaha hai duck birds"!


Duck tales time stopping watch and all stuff was cool..
timon and pumbaa, Jungle Book, He-Man, talespin, Lauren & hardy etc etc..

But in movies its worse hindi dubbing.. 

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 15, 2016)

*Boy 7 5/10*

Synopsis from IMDB



> When Sam regains consciousness in the middle of a crowded subway, he doesn't know how he got there, where he came from nor his own name. He franticly searches for his identity, using the contents of his backpack. Slowly but surely he realizes his life is in great danger.



Uh...
Nothing new that you've not seen in Bourne or million such movies.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 16, 2016)

* Lobster* - This year's Birdman. First half has dark humor. Send half drifts away.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2016)

*Deadpool 7/10*

Most of the wisecracks were muted by censor board along with few violence scenes.
Has a thin plot and mostly thrives on hype and style.
Along with an underwhelming villain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2016)

*Chappie (2015) - 7.5/10*
Excellent Heart wrenching and thought provoking movie....Hugh in a negative role

good movie after Real Steel


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 19, 2016)

Has anyone seen 

*www.imdb.com/title/tt1895587/


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Deadpool 7/10*
> 
> Most of the wisecracks were muted by censor board along with few violence scenes.
> Has a thin plot and mostly thrives on hype and style.
> Along with an underwhelming villain.



absolutely agreed. 

some 70% of the movie is only drama and the usual shyt. 

the remaining 30% is good b@kch0di and fun. but 13% in that 30% was shown in the red band trailer. 

so was the 17% was worth Rs 87 that i spent?? 

NO. 

oh and did i mention the 15% of that 17% which was censored??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 20, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> absolutely agreed.
> 
> some 70% of the movie is only drama and the usual shyt.
> 
> ...


Are you Felicity's father? Calculator?

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2016)

*Wonder boys*
Must watch if you even been a literature fan.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 22, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen
> 
> Spotlight (2015) - IMD


Anyone ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Feb 22, 2016)

*Deadpool* : a silky smooth action movie experience. recommended for some adult humor stuff, and action choreography is better than johny handsome.

*I Origins* : strange movie, artistic, but weird.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 23, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



I have seen *Spotlight*, its very good directed movie and story is a disturbing one as you must have read its plot.
Slow movie though, typical for its genre. Deserves - 8/10

*Man Up* - 7/10
Movie started really well but end was sluggish.
Funny dialogues and good chemistry between lead actors.
Give it a go, i think you will like it.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



yeah it is good. Hard hitting. Shows some really good journalism.

I really liked it. Spotlight. Any recos?


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 28, 2016)

Watched The Revenant- 8/10

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2016)

watched the big short. then waited for a day and watched it again. 
it was all around excellent.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 29, 2016)

*Revenant 8/10*

I guess Leonardo DiCaprio is evolved human / mutant where his body is fast healing and immune to infections .... 



Spoiler



And when movie started, I was like.. "my God.. winter is already here" and I later I can't help but it kept me reminding of Bear Grills and his survival guide. Movie pretty much makes sense (apart of DiCaprio immune to infection), it kinds of wraps you in its magnificent cinematography and will kept you glued even though its a long movie  . Details in movies are good.. fighting with bear is well executed though you can get feel of CGI at times from action of bear still one of the strongest sequence.



However, after watching it , for a while was disgusted with feeling of life just being an elaborated illusion and so fragile .


----------



## Anorion (Feb 29, 2016)

wow. Did not expect Spotlight to actually get the best picture over Mad Max Fury Road. Think as far as cinema is concerned, Mad Max Fury Road should have won. But, kind of glad Spotlight got it because I think it gives out a much bigger message than bringing up catholic church sexual abuse cases, (happened in Ollur, Kerala in India according to credits in movie). It also gives out the message of the importance, and relevance of good journalism.

- - - Updated - - -

also, anyone saw filmfare awards? it was so wannabe meta and sad. Didn't hit. Was very uncomfortable and awkward. I think the biggest fail in their whole approach, was that show was confused on whether it was meant for the tv audience or the people actually attending the ceremony.


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 29, 2016)

Anorion said:


> wow. Did not expect Spotlight to actually get the best picture over Mad Max Fury Road. Think as far as cinema is concerned, Mad Max Fury Road should have won. But, kind of glad Spotlight got it because I think it gives out a much bigger message than bringing up catholic church sexual abuse cases, (happened in Ollur, Kerala in India according to credits in movie). It also gives out the message of the importance, and relevance of good journalism.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> also, anyone saw filmfare awards? it was so wannabe meta and sad. Didn't hit. Was very uncomfortable and awkward. I think the biggest fail in their whole approach, was that show was confused on whether it was meant for the tv audience or the people actually attending the ceremony.



Did you watch Spotlight? It definitely deserved the award. Mad Max didn't have a prayer.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 29, 2016)

yes, and yes, ok, I agree.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 29, 2016)

*Solace 6/10*

Ho hum!

Anthony Hopkins must have done this for only money! I can't think any other reason for signing up for this movie.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 29, 2016)

*Neerja* - 8.5/10 - A very well directed movie. Emotional part is done so well. Airlift should learn some direction from it.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 29, 2016)

*Neerja 7.5/10* 

Shabana Azmi stole the show at last.
Sonam, well may be not her best role yet.
Slows down post interval.

Must watch for sure. After a long time, saw someone using silence properly.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 1, 2016)

The Revenant 7/10


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 2, 2016)

Anorion said:


> wow. Did not expect Spotlight to actually get the best picture over Mad Max Fury Road. Think as far as cinema is concerned, Mad Max Fury Road should have won. But, kind of glad Spotlight got it because I think it gives out a much bigger message than bringing up catholic church sexual abuse cases, (happened in Ollur, Kerala in India according to credits in movie). It also gives out the message of the importance, and relevance of good journalism.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> also, anyone saw filmfare awards? it was so wannabe meta and sad. Didn't hit. Was very uncomfortable and awkward. I think the biggest fail in their whole approach, was that show was confused on whether it was meant for the tv audience or the people actually attending the ceremony.



Yea, I'm from that part in Kerala. Didn't know the movie was about that. Thanks for the info

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 3, 2016)

*Visaranai *- 9/10 . A must watch.

*Gethu* - 4/10 . Avoidable.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2016)

*Regression 4/10*

The most boring horror movie. I guess it was not sure what it was trying to do.Spend too much time to convey a message.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 3, 2016)

*The Exorcist III - 4.5/10*
I think its a one time watch although below average.  It feels like like a horror movie and more like a drama  which by itself isn't a bad thing but I thought it didn't work in this case.
Unlike the original which was memorable and had many scary scenes, this one has just one good scene that I can remember a few days after watching.
On the other had the bad guy is great. I just wish they had done something different with the movie.


*The Revenant 7/10 *


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Deadpool - 9/10
Neerja - 7/10
The revenant - 7.5/10
Bridge of spies - 7/10


Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2016)

*Helpless 7.5*

Another good Korean thriller. So, when's Bhatt camp remaking this in Hindi?!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2016)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION], fan is looking interesting.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION], fan is looking interesting.



Yes, I know.

Following it up since the poster came out. SRK may just satisfy his critics after a long time.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2016)

*In the heart of the sea*
Poorly rated at rottentomatos. Follow the IMDB rating.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 4, 2016)

Three Movies released this week:

Zootopia (2016) - IMD
13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi (2016) - IMD
London Has Fallen (2016) - IMD

Any suggestions ?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Three Movies released this week:
> 
> Zootopia (2016) - IMD
> 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi (2016) - IMD
> ...



Watch without suggestion or expectation....Feel whatever happens...:smile_NF:


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2016)

*Inside Out 9/10*

Why "best animation movie" why not the "best movie"?

This is close to perfect...this is great!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2016)

*Apocalypse Now (1979) - 8.5/10*
I don't watch War movies..but this one is marvelous...
superb 'War' setup by the director, everything looks real in a 1979 film

another splendid movie is *Full Metal Jacket (1987)*


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2016)

It was Marlon Brando's last movie AFAIK.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2016)

*Jupiter Acending* ...... I loved this movie. Period!, I have no idea about why so much of hate on IMDb for this movie, OK yes I agree the plot is razor thin, but its not crap, by no means, as stated by so many reviews on IMDB, come on its scifi, it will hold something that seems implausible. As if there aren't movies out there that were amazing success but were extremely far fetched ...Do you think "the matrix" plot of the one saving the world and blah blah does not sound clichéd  ..... damm it was the treatment that made all the difference. Even though Yes JA does not in no way comes even remotely close to matrix, I LOVED the presentation, cinematography, and the CGI!!..... BOY oh BOY, I personally DO NOT like CGI infested action sequences, even if its Star Wars, (where its inevitable to create anything without CGI in todays scenario.) BUT JA, took it to another level, it was pure, exhilarating, mind wrenching space action,....damm the first action sequence of 5-6 minute alone would be the price of admission for me. It was spectacularly crafted and executed. I guess people were expecting some really serious psychological space thriller. Why was Mad Max:FR a hit, was it some serious study in to cinema art or action for that matter, or a plot that was brain crunching ...NO. It was one bad ass guy kicking some butt to save the women and it was an action/cgi riot all the way. JA is same in space with a mind-blowing alternative universe with its own ecosystem, species and history created ..... in my books this is *7/10*


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *Jupiter Acending* ...... I loved this movie. Period!, I have no idea about why so much of hate on IMDb for this movie, OK yes I agree the plot is razor thin, but its not crap, by no means, as stated by so many reviews on IMDB, come on its scifi, it will hold something that seems implausible. As if there aren't movies out there that were amazing success but were extremely far fetched ...Do you think "the matrix" plot of the one saving the world and blah blah does not sound clichéd  ..... damm it was the treatment that made all the difference. Even though Yes JA does not in no way comes even remotely close to matrix, I LOVED the presentation, cinematography, and the CGI!!..... BOY oh BOY, I personally DO NOT like CGI infested action sequences, even if its Star Wars, (where its inevitable to create anything without CGI in todays scenario.) BUT JA, took it to another level, it was pure, exhilarating, mind wrenching space action,....damm the fist action sequence of 5-6 minute alone would be the price of admission for me. It was spectacularly crafted and executed. I guess people were expecting some really serious psychological space thriller. Why was Mad Max:FR a hit, was it some serious study in to cinema art or action for that matter, or a plot that was brain crunching ...NO. It was one bad ass guy kicking some butt to save the women and it was an action/cgi riot all the way. JA is same in space with a mind-blowing alternative universe with its own ecosystem, species and history created ..... in my books this is *7/10*


Sam, this was most probably one of those movies which I could not finish due to the sheer disgust it created in me.
This is a boring movie.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2016)

watched Jupiter Ascending and Cloud Atlas in almost empty auditorium. I just love wachowski bro and sis movies. no clue what they are doing but it is all beautiful and brilliant.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 12, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Sam, this was most probably one of those movies which I could not finish due to the sheer disgust it created in me.
> This is a boring movie.



damm I am sorrry it was so bad for you, I guess you were also expecting something else. For me it was pure total fun. Did you watch it in a Theatre? How was speed racer for you...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 12, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Sam, this was most probably one of those movies which I could not finish due to the sheer disgust it created in me.
> This is a boring movie.



I rate it 3/10.  I haven't rated a movie this low recently.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 12, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Sam, this was most probably one of those movies which I could not finish due to the sheer disgust it created in me.
> This is a boring movie.



+1  to this


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2016)

sam9s said:


> damm I am sorrry it was so bad for you, I guess you were also expecting something else. For me it was pure total fun. Did you watch it in a Theatre? How was speed racer for you...


No,not theater but that does not make it something extra special. 
It was a bad movie indeed.

And, I've not seen "Speed Racer"


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Inside Out 9/10*
> 
> Why "best animation movie" why not the "best movie"?
> 
> This is close to perfect...this is great!



Not a 9/10 for me. It's the same formula. Indeed a good watch.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2016)

Faun said:


> Not a 9/10 for me. It's the same formula. Indeed a good watch.



I agree it's the same formula but rather looking the movie from the girl's perspective watch from a third person perspective.

It's almost a satire (I agree, not the 'satire' but I'm not sure what to call such movies). Every scene is really thought out properly and created with utmost look to details. 

Every scene has a goal like "She hates eating Broccoli, now should she? What could be going on in her mind while refusing Broccoli?" This theme applies throughout the movie. I liked this perspective and found it a refreshing take on a formula movie.

- - - Updated - - -

*IP Man 3 7/10*

Started with high hopes bu the movie is polluted with unnecessary subplots which were shaken off so abruptly.

Action choreography is great as always and seeing Donnie Yen fighting is really pleasing. 
Best moment is sure his action with Tyson.

To sum it up, the franchise knows the worth of "IP Man" brand in cinema world and taking the audience for granted. We have numerous martial art movies but "IP Man" was always held high due its good story along with commendable acting and action. Alas, they are keeping only the action and paying less focus on telling a story.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> It was Marlon Brando's last movie AFAIK.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



No..its The Score (2001)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2016)

*The Accused .*...... I saw this movie what i was a kid, teens to be exact, it left me depressed I remember at that time ....
Today I saw it again and I must say its a POWER HOUSE of a movie ........ hits you right between the eyes ...... I am sure I neither had the maturity nor the balls to appreciate this kind of cinema at that time, but it totally blew me off today. To start the movie follows a Rape victim (amazingly portrayed by Jodie Foster) and his attorney trying to prosecute the ones who did and also the ones who solicited it.
Everything about this movie is top notch, the plot, the performances (Jodie will leave you gasping with her performance), the direction, background score (done by legendary Briad Fidel - The Terminator fame) and the emotional quotient. As I said the movie is a power house. The court room drama is so convincing that at no point of time you feel the move pro protagonist. The last 15-20 minutes takes your breath away. You really got to have the guts to see and digest shown on screen (provided you get the uncut version). This one is a rare movie that touches my 8 point scale ........
absolute worth watch ........ not for age < 21 though seriously.....*8/10* for this one

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> No,not theater but that does not make it something extra special.
> It was a bad movie indeed.
> 
> And, I've not seen "Speed Racer"



It does actually, make a lot of difference where you see a movie, A good court room drama can and will be enjoyed even on a lap top but a movie with such grand scale extravagant cinematography and high octane CGI action will be completely ruined on a simple TV/Laptop. Agree it might not make night and day difference, but it certainly does make a pop corn action/sci-fi flick far more entertaining and appreciative in a theater or on a Home Theater than on a TV/LAPTOP or even a 40 inch LCD...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2016)

I like this too... Court room drama...

The Client (2011)
Eui-roi-in (original title)
2h 3min | Crime, Mystery, Thriller | 29 September 2011 (South Korea)


----------



## sam9s (Mar 13, 2016)

*The HateFull Eight.*... Another of QT's quintessential trademark movie. Loved it. This is a difficult film, most of the people would either hate it or love it. Not much in between. For the people who have not seen it, its not a typical classic western, neither is it an all n all action movie (like maybe kill bill). It is a highly dialogue driven drama, and given his recent outcomes like Django Unchained and Inglourious Basterds , I must say now Tarantino is the king of dialogues, he is one of the few today or maybe the only one who can transform a subtle conversation into an as interesting and gripping dialogue between the characters as any conventional thriller. I just loved the way he does that. Hateful Eight is no different, and as I said its a highly dialogue driven movie and with a 3 Hour run time its lengthy, hence nothing happens except character development and that tense dialogues for a long ....really long time in the movie. This might put few viewers off, who do not have the knack for QT's this approach. But I just love it. And with all the tension built up, the finalay just bursts open from all corners .... I would not put this ahead Django Unchained but equally good as Inglourious Basterds. Keeping the all-time classics like Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction separate (those movies are legends). Kill Bill series and death proof will fall somewhere in between, with Jackie Brown being the only movie that I did not like at all.

Plot is simple but that is the super talent of QT to make it so interesting that it feel complicated, and the way IMDB describes it, I usually don't like it, but for this one I couldn't have described it better my self ...."In the dead of a Wyoming winter, a bounty hunter and his prisoner find shelter in a cabin currently inhabited by a collection of nefarious characters." and rest you have to fire up your HT and have a go at it ...........7/10 for this one

BTW incase people don't know QT, watch this hilarious piece of scene he did in the movie DESPERADO

Desperado - Quentin Tarantino - Joke [HD] - YouTub


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2016)

Mockingjay 2

A joke compared to the first Hunger Games movie, but cant really blame them, this novel in particular was pretty much forced and I didnt have much expectations, but this movie just felt like everything had been made hastily to fit a certain deadline..
Only watched because I *had *respect for Jennifer Lawrence..


----------



## nac (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow!!! I didn't expect "FAN" to be dark when I watched Jabra song/teaser. Though I didn't understand the dialogue, I got goosebumps man. Total unexpected. One of the best trailer ever...


----------



## quan chi (Mar 16, 2016)

*The way* (2010)
One of the best travel/journey based movies. A must watch.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *The way* (2010)
> One of the best travel/journey based movies. A must watch.



Added to my list:bye_NF:


----------



## quan chi (Mar 17, 2016)

*The way back* 2010 
Another must watch movie. No its not a sequel or prequel to the movie I mentioned above , I mean in case if you don't know. I was looking for some travel based movies on IMDB & it showed me this movie in "People who liked this also liked.." category.

Though its rated 7.3 at IMDB I would still say its slightly underrated. Awesome direction by Peter Weir. Also salute to those gulag prisoners who made it this far to their freedom. I was not aware of it & came to know this from this film.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *The way back* 2010
> Another must watch movie. No its not a sequel or prequel to the movie I mentioned above , I mean in case if you don't know. I was looking for some travel based movies on IMDB & it showed me this movie in "People who liked this also liked.." category.
> 
> Though its rated 7.3 at IMDB I would still say its slightly underrated. Awesome direction by Peter Weir. Also salute to those gulag prisoners who made it this far to their freedom. I was not aware of it & came to know this from this film.




Yes...Its amazing movie..!!!

Also another Must watch Based on True Events. ....*Rabbit-Proof Fence (2002)*


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 18, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I rate it 3/10.  I haven't rated a movie this low recently.





sam9s said:


> damm I am sorrry it was so bad for you, I guess you were also expecting something else. For me it was pure total fun. Did you watch it in a Theatre? How was speed racer for you...





Anorion said:


> watched Jupiter Ascending and Cloud Atlas in almost empty auditorium. I just love wachowski bro and sis movies. no clue what they are doing but it is all beautiful and brilliant.





rhitwick said:


> Sam, this was most probably one of those movies which I could not finish due to the sheer disgust it created in me.
> This is a boring movie.



Most stupidest movie I watched too..
Was boring..

Would rate it 5/10

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

I donno, Im trying to figure out what went wrong with Jupiter Ascending. I enjoyed it for their inventive film grammar, the insane and innovative production techniques, character and spaceship design, and editing. The film was technically brilliant, and that blew me away more than the story. 
I guess a big part of why people cannot appreciate jupiter ascending it is that they just made the only original sci fi movie that was not already a series, book, video game, comic, amusement park ride or folk tale.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2016)

Anorion said:


> I donno, Im trying to figure out what went wrong with Jupiter Ascending. I enjoyed it for their inventive film grammar, the insane and innovative production techniques, character and spaceship design, and editing. The film was technically brilliant, and that blew me away more than the story.
> *I guess a big part of why people cannot appreciate jupiter ascending it is that they just made the only original sci fi movie that was not already a series, book, video game, comic, amusement park ride or folk tale*.



Stole my words, thank god someone understood, I felt the same way. The shear innovation of the extravagant cinematography, and the battle sequence were just amazing, not to forget detailing in the world they created. Perfromances were nothing to complain about. Plot was stright fw I agree, but the concept of someone owning the universe  and planets as business was interesting if you ask me   .............. ..... guess as you said people of the flash/arrow generation will only be tied up in amusement park ride ...lol


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

yeah just the chicago dawn chase sequence was soooo well done. movie was worth it for that.

Shoot and stitch: making Jupiter Ascending’s Chicago chase | fxguid


Camera Experts Designed a New Kind of 360° Rig for Jupiter Ascending


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 18, 2016)

you guys really watch so many movies in theatres?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 18, 2016)

*Blue Valentine - 7/10*  -   Kind of like Revolutionary Road.  But I liked this one much better. 
The performances were awesome. Michelle Williams was nominated for this,  Ryan Gosling should had been nominated too.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 18, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> you guys really watch so many movies in theatres?


Who told you that.. ?
Theater is boring place where you waste time, money and everything.. can't rewind pause fast forward.. And get annoyed by people's comments, claps, whistle, rigging bells, loud talking, baby crying, blocking view..
Theatres are not personal thing for entertainment.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

yeah totes
movies are made for big screen. That is the native presentation format. 
prefer early morning shows. less crowd.
mad max, avengers, gotg, avengers 2 went 3-4 times. Once it goes off theaters, very difficult to get another chance. Mad Max is back though, which is great.

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> but the concept of someone owning the universe  and planets as business was interesting if you ask me


maybe you might like SyFy's The Expanse. TV series though.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2016)

Anorion said:


> yeah just the Chicago dawn chase sequence was soooo well done. the movie was worth it for that.



That sequence was bloody MIND BLOWING, specially on my *Home Theater* (now I am not advertizing my HT.  .. Just saying).



gagan_kumar said:


> you guys really watch so many movies in theatres?



Not all but definitely the ones which are meant to be seen on Big screen, like JA is again a nice example, Transformers 1. Avengers 1, Star Trek ...etc are some of the movies, which seen on a small screen with casual audio will ruin the experience ...



amit.tiger12 said:


> Who told you that..?
> Theater is boring place where you waste time, money and everything.. can't rewind pause fast forward. And get annoyed by people's comments, claps, whistle, rigging bells, loud talking, baby crying, blocking view.
> Theatres are not personal thing for entertainment.



...and who told you that!!!  ....aur kaon se theater main movie dheakta hai bhai .... people whistling, ringing bells ..... I am not saying this does not happen, but its rare, very very rare if you talk about my location atleast ...... if its a regular thing at your place .... you need to opt a better theater/mall..... 



Anorion said:


> yeah totes
> movies are made for big screen. That is the native presentation format.
> prefer early morning shows. less crowd.
> mad max, avengers, gotg, avengers 2 went 3-4 times. Once it goes off theaters, very difficult to get another chance. Mad Max is back though, which is great.
> maybe you might like SyFy's The Expanse. TV series though.



Totally agree, andyes Expanse is inmy watch list ..... if its must watch kinda stuff, I will start it by tomorrow itself ....


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2016)

Interstellar was a must watch on theatres.. The music during the docking screen was vibrating all the chairs XD


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2016)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] Expanse is not so must watch (I stopped watching after a couple of episodes, intend to continue, but you might like it  )

This title sequence by Sarofsky for GOTG 
*i.imgur.com/mHn1EVi.jpg
No good on smaller screens


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2016)

*Harlock: Space Pirate (2013) - 7.5/10*
Awesome & Stunning CGI and is a visual treat to watch it on Full HD.
After FF: Advent Children this one has potential to compete on CGI effects.

The only thing lacking is poor story and the english subtitles (as the movies is in Japanese).

Other than that its a must watch for any CGI fan who likes Animated movies.

Some of the other movies in stunning CGI are :
1. FF : Advent Children
2. Resident Evil : Damnation
3. Tekken: Blood Vengeance


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 21, 2016)

Saw Kapoor and sons. Family drama, good one of you want tearjerkers


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2016)

*Rocky Handsome 6.5/10*

Go only for action (starts post interval and stops seldom)

Inspired by "A man from nowhere" which they did not mention but wrote "adapted by" <an Indian name>
Good action choreography. Check it out if 'only' action interests you.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 24, 2016)

Did any one watched B. vs. S. today?


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2016)

^ asked my friend to go with me tomorrow, but he said sunday. i can't wait, but i must wait..... :dizzy_NF:


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2016)

Going tomorrow evening. Would update once back.


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Going tomorrow evening. Would update once back.



many of the lads who went with high expectations, reporting disappointment though. :sweating_NF:


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Rocky Handsome 6.5/10*
> 
> Go only for action (starts post interval and stops seldom)
> 
> ...



Its Must watch film for Jeong-beom Lee's -The Man from Nowhere (2010) & No Tears for the Dead (2014)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 25, 2016)

hey anyone on Trakt?
Automatically track TV &amp;amp; movies you're - Trakt.t

So i can follow their TV & movies list.. anyone???

- - - Updated - - -

Batman V superman review please..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2016)

*Batman vs. Superman : Dawn of Justice 7.5/10*

It seemed they scripted the Bat vs. Sup part first then tried to form a story to reach that clash.
First half is really incoherent. There are story threads which has not impact or confuses things rather clearing them up.

Second half is what you went through a 2 year wait and ignored a somewhat less appealing first half.
Action starts, WW enters and kicks some ass...a total nerdgasm.

But, but it was never clear why Batman wanted to kill Superman? I could understand why Superman wanted to bring down Batman (not kill though) but Batman seemed hell bent on killing him.

And, Ben Affleck is THE batman we were waiting for. He did real good.

The much hyped Aquaman and Flash were just eyewash!


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 25, 2016)

*Dawn Of Justice 6/10*


----------



## icebags (Mar 26, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> *Dawn Of Justice 6/10*



did u just become speechless after watching he movie or what .....



rhitwick said:


> *Batman vs. Superman : Dawn of Justice 7.5/10*



thanks for the heads up, i needs to tone down my enthusiasm i guess. was ben afflek appealing in the bat suit ? compared to c bale ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> hey anyone on Trakt?
> Automatically track TV &amp; movies you're - Trakt.t
> 
> So i can follow their TV & movies list.. anyone???
> ...



I am on trakt.tv ...

Sammy's profile - Trakt.t

BvsS ... going on sat eve so review sat night ...


----------



## ZTR (Mar 26, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> hey anyone on Trakt?
> Automatically track TV &amp;amp; movies you're - Trakt.t
> 
> So i can follow their TV & movies list.. anyone???
> ...


Mine
Mohd Zaki Haji (ZTR)'s profile - Trakt.t


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 26, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Mine
> Mohd Zaki Haji (ZTR)'s profile - Trakt.t



thank you.. following you on trakt..



sam9s said:


> I am on trakt.tv ...
> 
> Sammy's profile - Trakt.t
> 
> BvsS ... going on sat eve so review sat night ...



thank you.. following you on trakt..
ok. i was planing to go for early morning show on friday, but it was 3D movie so I skipped. I think they have done proper shooting with IMAX, so going there next week.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2016)

SPOILERS AHEAD ...............

*Batman Vs Superman - Dawn Of Justice*.....well I guess I am officially bored from these so called most of the super hero movies now. Especially with DC I believe. I am not sure how fans and others might take this review. but I was actually bored by BvS-DOJ, especially first half.  

The plot was very incoherent at least for me, see the major backdrop of the plot and the title as well, is Batman is pissed off by superman coz of the events of the first film, granted .... and I think 3/4 of the movie is dedicated to establishing this fact only. So much so that BM wants to kill SM for the same. When the moment arrives ..... Batman stops because his mother's first name is the same as Superman's mother's????. And so they become the best of friends, instantly, Just like that. And Batman has no issues any more.... that was sooo lame and so rushed. 

The govt has the ship and zods body for I don't know how long, but lex just barges into the ship and does what he needs to do, and no one ever came across the idea that this can be done.

Lex character is so underdeveloped, why does he hate superman ???

Wonder women, no background, she just decides to help at the last moment, where was she in the first movie ..???

I can go on and on ... but lets comes to other aspects .....

Effects well no doubt good and top class level, but was there anything that made it special, not seen, unique .... nope, I didn't find any .... 
let's assume and give the benefit of the continuity, and try to enjoy the last battle ...... but as soon as you start to get the hang of it ,,, it ends, the climax was so short and underdeveloped.

All scenes with batmobile and the gadgets were just ok, The dark knight was way too far better when it came to showing batman and his persona on the screen

Well, I did not like Zack Snyder anyway, did not like any of his movies except "watchman" and "Dawn of the dead" maybe. ,.....I am not very excited that he is carrying the torch for DC with JL part one and two.

I think Marvel is way ahead with their franchise and characters, even though there are disappointments in their line of movies as well .... ...*6/10* for DOJ

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> But, but it was never clear why Batman wanted to kill Superman? I could understand why Superman wanted to bring down Batman (not kill though) but Batman seemed hell bent on killing him.



lol almost the entire movie all they did was to show why SM hated BM and you couldnt get it ......pardon my bluntness, but the reason was right on our faces......


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2016)

*Batman Vs Superman* - 7.5/10 : batman could not accept superman being so powerful. 

the movie looked like having the previous supman movie vibe, & is much different than batman movie trilogy.
when we accept it's not that batman movie anymore, it gets more enjoyable. first half could be better though, seemed like some kind of prologue.

and the fame movie theatre showed 40 minutes of ads during the 3 hrs showtime, full full extra profit, with the high tiket prices they are charging people with these days.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 27, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *Batman Vs Superman - Dawn Of Justice*well I guess* I am officially board* from these so called most of the super hero movies now. Especially with DC I believe. I am not sure how fans and others might take this review. but I was actually bored by BvS-DOJ, especially first half.
> 
> The plot was very incoherent at least for me, see the major backdrop of the plot and the title as well, is Batman is pissed off by superman coz of the events of the first film, granted .... and I think 3/4 of the movie is dedicated to establishing this fact only. So much so that BM wants to kill SM for the same. When the moment arrives ..... Batman stops because his mother's first name is the same as Superman's mother's????. And so they become the best of friends, instantly, Just like that. And Batman has no issues any more.... that was sooo lame and so rushed.
> 
> ...



you are officially what?? lol...


btw you might want to include that review in spoiler....

@mods needed here...

- - - Updated - - -

Haters gonna hate, @all batman vs superman is an epic movie... best watch it in a theater in 3d...

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> *Batman Vs Superman* - 7.5/10
> 
> batman could not accept superman being so powerful. the movie looked like having the previous supman movie vibe, & is much different than batman movie trilogy.
> 
> ...



they needed that much time for proper setup....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> you are officially what?? lol...
> 
> .



lol bored bored ...not on board ...lol that was actually funny ....typo and edited

- - - Updated - - -[/quote]



gagan_kumar said:


> Haters gonna hate, @all batman vs superman is an epic movie... best watch it in a theater in 3d...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



and ... I shall say ... fanboys will be fanboys after all ...lol .... BvS was an idotic childish take on an otherwise could have been powerfull franchise ...


----------



## quan chi (Mar 27, 2016)

*Side effects* 
Nice thriller.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2016)

Side Effect was actually a really unexpected surprising thriller for me..... It was a really decent movie ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2016)

*The Iceman (2012) - 7/10*
Good movie and based on True story...Excellent acting by Shannon
and if u like God Father or Mafia type movies then its a must watch


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 28, 2016)

Damn people wrote so much

BvS - 7/10

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2016)

sam9s said:


> lol almost the entire movie all they did was to show why SM hated BM and you couldnt get it ......pardon my bluntness, but the reason was right on our faces......



I get the hate but never the need of "kill".

Superman did not want to kill Batman. 
But, I'm not clear on Batman's logic of "killing" Superman. He seemed to be scared of Superman more than anything. And wanted to finish him of to get over that scare. Kinda contradicting move if you consider Batman's ideology.
He's always portrayed to be the most logical person, investigates truth and he seemed to be not doing anything when tackling Superman.
Just on kill mode!!!

That disturbed me and as you too pointed out sudden best-friend mode sure pointed out how hollow his logics might be when deciding to kill superman that he could become best of friends with him in no time.

Or, there could be a simple reason for all this....a sloppy directing.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2016)

eh im gonna skip. The trailer itself looked sad. If anyone would have said only Lex Luthor's character was good, then I would have watched it. 
gonna skip civil war too.  
only interested in gotg2 and infinity war now. Suicide Squad if someone says it is good.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2016)

BvS - After watched trailer..then decided not to watch on theater..Awaiting for good print:shh_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2016)

my personal opinion about all reviews and critics.. they are all personal opinions, truly.. not all people are same and their opinion about film will be different.
If you see deadpool movie it's not that good movie but its rated higher on IMDB. I watched deadpool and seem ok, really funny good action, i liked that movie. But those ratings are truly worth it? Compare those IMDB ratings with other movies with same rating. It's just doesn't matter.

It's really a personal review for them. If they make film then something has to be their in that film. If you want to watch it go and watch it. Because there are lot of hard work (may be) done for making films.
If your not sure to watch it or not, give it a try on illegal source. If you really want to spend money then go and watch it, sometimes your brain or mind will tell you this is **** movie, then wait for better print..
there are handful users on this thread, they hate some movies, but when it's aired on TV or available on net (better quality) they do watch it.

I hate some big names in bollywood but sometimes their film do entertain me. So how I gonna rate it? with hating at release or after watching it?
Some of my friends are big fan some big names of bollywood, but i respect their feelings & do watch films "sometimes" with them, they are fanboys and you know what they do to make hit or making other movie flop.

And all these who call others fanboys, face reality, we all are fanboys here, so better don't call it.

I admire every movie, and watch every movie, even if its flop disaster etc i do watch (fast forward, if possible) it.
After watching it I decide whether it was good or bad, but just for me not for others. 

Happy Movietime..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> And all these who call others fanboys, face reality, we all are fanboys here, so better don't call it..



well we all are haters as well and criticize openly also .... right!!!, so better not call that as well, another reality maybe ....eh!!! ..... its a a two way street buddy, and if you dare to spit on it, other can as well ...... hope you understand what I mean here ......

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> I get the hate but never the need of "kill".
> 
> Superman did not want to kill Batman.
> But, I'm not clear on Batman's logic of "killing" Superman. He seemed to be scared of Superman more than anything. And wanted to finish him off to get over that scare. Kinda contradicting move if you consider Batman's ideology.
> ...



well I guess you missed the dialogue ..._"He has the power to wipe out the entire human race and if we believe there’s even a one percent chance that he is our enemy we have to take it as an absolute certainty,"_ that is one of the many reasons he gives, why he wants to kill SM, *BUT *I will agree BM relies on his intelligence and logic and here he does not apply either..... just without actually investigating why SM acted the way he did, he is on a killing rampage, and then just like that forgets everything and become friends and helps him create the same mayhem/destruction in the end which he is so opposed off ... lol .....Poor direction ....seriously ...... and then some people say it's an epic of a movie and if I call them fan boys .. I become the bad element in other people's eye ........ lol

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> eh im gonna skip. The trailer itself looked sad. If anyone would have said only Lex Luthor's character was good, then I would have watched it.
> gonna skip civil war too.
> only interested in gotg2 and infinity war now. Suicide Squad if someone says it is good.



I sill have better expectations with civil wars since its been directed by same duo "Russo" who gave us The Winter Soldier, one of my all time top 5 super hero movie .....
However I still would have loved to see Joss Whedon take on Avengers legacy with directing Infinity wars 1 & 2 .... none the less Russo duo are my fav as well ....let see ...


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't understand what is the issue with DC?! Why always trying to be too serious on their comic characters.

They are comic characters and mainly created for children.
Rajeev Masand rightly pointed out that in the whole movie none laughed, not even smiled. Even Clark Kent does not a single "human" scene.
A total disoriented script solely depending on the USP of "Batman vs Superman".

Comparing BvS with Avengers (equally shitty first half in that too) but they spanned the story very well. The gave time to develop the bond between the nighties and brought out various memorable one-liners.

Avengers 1 was a guilty pleasure. A bad movie but an well made second half makes your uneasy first half forgetful.
For BvS I wanted to enjoy the movie and like my wife who knows nothing about the conflict I too seldom questioned in the back of my mind "what is happening? why is it necessary to do and why him?"

And, as the cat is already out of the box...

what is the meaning of the dream sequence of "post apocalyptic batman fighting superman army" and then wake up from it to face 'someone" from future warning him of Superman and then he wakes up again!!!
I was like WTH...Batman needing dream sequences to take decision!!!?? An abomination to Batman myth that is what this movie is.

Then Easter eggs like "The joke's on you Bat" written on "Nighwing's" costume (Nightwing I guess)
Did we miss another movie in between or what?


----------



## anky (Mar 28, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I don't understand what is the issue with DC?! Why always trying to be too serious on their comic characters.
> 
> They are comic characters and mainly created for children.
> Rajeev Masand rightly pointed out that in the whole movie none laughed, not even smiled. Even Clark Kent does not a single "human" scene.
> ...





Spoiler



that person was the flash, he came from future to warn batman about something, mainly setting up things for the next movie in the series. that dream sequence showed darkseid army (those fly like creatures), where darkseid must have taken superman into his control. Also , that dress was of robin.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2016)

*Confession of Murder* - 9/10


*The Man from Nowhere* - 10/10


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I don't understand what is the issue with DC?! Why always trying to be too serious on their comic characters.
> 
> They are comic characters and mainly created for children.
> Rajeev Masand rightly pointed out that in the whole movie none laughed, not even smiled. Even Clark Kent does not a single "human" scene.
> ...



I am ok with Dark Side, or a super Hero movie/tv series being dark, however I will admit the comic aspect, one liners and funny aspect IF rightly, maturly done is what I enjoy more, hence my appriciation of Avengers 1, plus it damm was also action packed. This is the reason I just LOVED "Guardians of the Galaxy", again ultimate comic timings,dialogues deliveries and god damm ultimate action as well....anyway as I said I am ok with super Hereos being dark but it has to make some sense and should also be backed up by serious valid action. There is a reason The Dark Knight is bloody awsome....



Spoiler



coming to that dream sequence, is [MENTION=147449]anky[/MENTION] correctly said it was flash warning SM about something, that was not clear, I believe it will be something to do with JL part 1. The universe shown also I am sure will have something to do with JL 1 or even 2 whichwill introduce the untimate DC Comics villain Darkseid


----------



## icebags (Mar 28, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I don't understand what is the issue with DC?! Why always trying to be too serious on their comic characters.
> 
> They are comic characters and mainly created for children.
> Rajeev Masand rightly pointed out that in the whole movie none laughed, not even smiled. Even Clark Kent does not a single "human" scene.



those children have grown up, they dont want to see those childish comics any more. many of the viewers prefer dark theme over comic superhero movies. me for ex, liked bvs more than deadpool.

also many people fin current dark superman franchisee more than the old classical superman franchisee.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2016)

icebags said:


> those children have grown up, they dont want to see those childish comics any more. many of the viewers prefer dark theme over comic superhero movies. me for ex, liked bvs more than deadpool..



yea those children have grown up  ... and now no more children will populate the earth ....lol what logic .... Agree you would like to watch Drak themed super Heros movies, but your logic was absurd ...lol...... Even i like Dark Themed super Hero movies/TV series ..... best example is TDK and I just LOVED Daredevil, as opposed to childish, lame Flash. and too an extent Arrow as well. BUT, Dark Theme does not mean you make a sneseless film without logic and direction. BvS was stupid in its logic, and all it did was to show the supposed "Dark" theme, which fell flat if you ask me, just making all the actors super serious throughout the movie and filming it almost entirly during night does not make a dark themed movie ...lolzz ....


----------



## icebags (Mar 29, 2016)

sam9s said:


> yea those children have grown up  ... and now no more children will populate the earth ....lol what logic .... Agree you would like to watch Drak themed super Heros movies, but your logic was absurd ...lol...... Even i like Dark Themed super Hero movies/TV series ..... best example is TDK and I just LOVED Daredevil, as opposed to childish, lame Flash. and too an extent Arrow as well. BUT, Dark Theme does not mean you make a sneseless film without logic and direction. BvS was stupid in its logic, and all it did was to show the supposed "Dark" theme, which fell flat if you ask me, just making all the actors super serious throughout the movie and filming it almost entirly during night does not make a dark themed movie ...lolzz ....



umm my logic isn't exclusively for the grownups. what i wanted to say is there are already many superman batman stuff for kids already, it wont hurt to make a film for some specific type of people who prefer dark gloomy/ night time screens, logic can come another day.

if some people like watchmen, then they will probably like this too.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 29, 2016)

*Contagion*
If you have liked side effects then you should watch this too. From the same director on somewhat similar topic (Not same). Anyway this movie could have been slightly better but still its good enough.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Contagion*
> If you have liked side effects then you should watch this too. From the same director on somewhat similar topic (Not same). Anyway this movie could have been slightly better but still its good enough.




Yes..Its Amazing without tense..!!!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2016)

icebags said:


> if some people like watchmen, then they will probably like this too.



I dont know I enjoyed Watchmen, but couldnt BvS ..... and I actually gave valid reasons in my review as well......


----------



## anky (Mar 29, 2016)

Watch Lego batman movie ..its a nice one, i loved the cute batman..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Contagion*
> If you have liked side effects then you should watch this too. From the same director on somewhat similar topic (Not same). Anyway this movie could have been slightly better but still its good enough.



Yes seen contagion as well, it was another well made movie, however not as thrilling as I would have hoped for, but still decent attempt ....

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> Watch Lego batman movie ..its a nice one, i loved the cute batman..



its going to release in 2017, where did you watch it? or is it the Lego movie you talking about, it also has the batman character and pretty darn cute too. or may be you watched the trailer and posted ...


----------



## anky (Mar 29, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Yes seen contagion as well, it was another well made movie, however not as thrilling as I would have hoped for, but still decent attempt ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


there is already one lego movie made of batman, it had robin along with rest of the justice league too.
you can see the lsit here, the one i was talkign about is direct to dvd movie.
List of Lego films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi


----------



## a_medico (Mar 29, 2016)

Fans of _Contagion_, do watch _Perfect Sense_ too.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2016)

Watchmen movie was ok, totally expected the movie to have more of the cinematic panels as the graphic novel. Time travelling Dr Manhattan was missed opportunity. Also, original ending was waay better. 

Went and saw BvS


Spoiler



Liked the pearls scene, Bats lifting up Wayne. Like the constant comparisons and questions about the place of someone like Superman in our lives. It got pretty meta just before the endings began. Liked all of Bat's toys. Liked Wonder Woman, Khal Drogo and Hairy Luthor. Liked the action, and the music in the end. They just scaled up the Bay circular tracking shots. Was good enough in 3D. No complaints here.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Anorion said:


> Watchmen movie was ok, totally expected the movie to have more of the cinematic panels as the graphic novel. Time travelling Dr Manhattan was missed opportunity. Also, original ending was waay better.
> 
> Went and saw BvS
> 
> ...


BvS in imax? I'm planning to go..

If someone compared imax version to normal please share your view.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2016)

watch in 3d imax or not


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2016)

Anorion said:


> watch in 3d imax or not


What?
Which version you watched?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Fans of _Contagion_, do watch _Perfect Sense_ too.



Yahh...Ewan McGregor & Eva Green did awesome job.,


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2016)

imax 3d


----------



## quan chi (Mar 29, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Fans of _Contagion_, do watch _Perfect Sense_ too.


Thanks for the suggestion.
Will try to see later not in the mood for romantic films now. If there is a thriller or mystery type movie similar to them then it would be nice.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 29, 2016)

quan chi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> Will try to see later not in the mood for romantic films now. If there is a thriller or mystery type movie similar to them then it would be nice.



You may select in Korean movies instead of Hollywood.,


----------



## sam9s (Mar 29, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Fans of _Contagion_, do watch _Perfect Sense_ too.



ok this looks good added to my watch list ...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2016)

BvS



Spoiler



Bat has a story arc that goes from no use guns - use guns - use grappling gun. So in terms of Bat fight sequences it goes from lethal takedowns to non lethal takedowns. I like that message and arc, although it is glaringly simple. I think they compensated for the intensity with dumbness, and it was just the right amount of dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 30, 2016)

B. v. S. was good in IMAX. Wished they had made it in IMAX 2D instead of 3D. The Jungle Book trailer did looked awesome in IMAX 3D.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2016)

Going again to BvS.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2016)

Anorion said:


> Going again to BvS.



Buddy how is the movie?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2016)

It has good action sequences, good fight sequences, scale is like a Cameroon or Bay film, kickass music in the end, which is enough for me to go and enjoy in 3D.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 30, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Buddy how is the movie?



Movie is excellent. Ignore the critics, they are being fed only Marvel comedy movies in last few years. So, they don't love darker movies but real fans love darker DC movies and TV Shows. Example could be The Arrow.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 30, 2016)

Arrow .. Dark ?? ... well may for you ...   ..If arrow was drak, .... DareDevil would be black hole for you ... , you will be lost ...... and bringing Cameron into the same sentence as BvS is an insult to him seriously. You comparing Zack Snyder to JC, you gotta be kidding me.....


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 30, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Arrow .. Dark ?? ... well may for you ...   ..If arrow was drak, .... DareDevil would be black hole for you ... , you will be lost ...... and bringing Cameron into the same sentence as BvS is an insult to him seriously. You comparing Zack Snyder to JC, you gotta be kidding me.....



I accept Daredevil is a more darker series but I didn't quote it as we were talking about the DC Universe. Please learn to read properly. I have not compared between both of them.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 30, 2016)

deleted

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I accept Daredevil is a more darker series but I didn't quote it as we were talking about the DC Universe. Please learn to read properly. I have not compared between both of them.



Oh my bad ... Anorion compared .... well apologies to you then ...... BUT same goes to Anorion .... He's gotta be kidding me ...lol ....


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2016)

I can say successfully predict the entire storyline of an Arrow Episode just by watching the first 10 mins.. Try to Beat my superpower, Oliver Queen

Arrow Season 2 was really good, with Deathstroke but now its garbage


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 30, 2016)

sam9s said:


> deleted
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sorry for my words. It was all confusion from your end. I have a lot respect for you as I had been following your informative tutorial threads in last few years.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> I can say successfully predict the entire storyline of an Arrow Episode just by watching the first 10 mins.. Try to Beat my superpower, Oliver Queen
> 
> Arrow Season 2 was really good, with Deathstroke but now its garbage



Indeed. Season 1 & 2 were good. Anyways, one more year and then it's over.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 30, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have never compared. You are an idiot to say that instead of accepting your mistake. .



Oh brother I did realise  that you did not and I did post my apologies as well ..... I guess you were posting the same time I was and hence missed my editing ....... chill .. . I suggest you remove the post to clear out any more confusion ...  ...


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2016)

read above comments. First calling each other by names and then apologies 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] you said you are goin to skip the movie. how did you change your mind


----------



## sam9s (Mar 30, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> read above comments. First calling each other by names and then apologies
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] you said you are goin to skip the movie. how did you change your mind



soooo we shouldnt apologise for a mistake ?????........lol ....


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2016)

sam9s said:


> soooo we shouldnt apologise for a mistake ?????........lol ....



Buddy let's get on with what we all are best in . That's sharing our views on the movies.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 30, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Buddy let's get on with what we all are best in . That's sharing our views on the movies.



yea right, that does not mean the discuession might not stray away sometimes ..... its very rare with me though, but happens all the time .....


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] you said you are goin to skip the movie. how did you change your mind



uh I was thinking of the reactions, then looked at the ticket price, which was much cheaper than Bangalore so I just went for it partly because it was cheap, partly because I wanted to make up my own mind, and partly because I knew it was going to be a mostly empty auditorium. I actually liked it more the second time around, might be going again tomorrow to get more into it. 



sam9s said:


> Oh my bad ... Anorion compared .... well apologies to you then ...... BUT same goes to Anorion .... He's gotta be kidding me ...lol ....



Oh yeah, was saying the scale of the movie was wannabe that, he wasn't able to pull it off. It is overproduced, shallow junk. It is too big to fail. Those were the similarities I was trying to point out. He could not even pull of the circular Bay tracking shots. Im not of a fan of both directors, was just talking about the kinds of visuals he used. Actually, it is a straight series of lifts from other movies. 



Spoiler



Like Lex Luthor was totally Zuckerberg from the Social Network spliced with what I can only think of as SRK from Darr. Mmmm? 
Jermy Irons was Iron Man. They even used line art ui graphics like Iron Man credit sequence in all the background monitors of Alfred. 
Daily Planet sequences were lifted from Spotlight. 
Desert Incident sequence was from Zero Dark Thirty. 
Superman News Montage had a lot of Vison type scenes, it ended with Superman looking exactly like how Vision looks in the Age of Ultron poster. 
Second desert sequence was totally Mad Max 
There was a bit of Dark Knight (joker appearance type eerie audio track), Interstellar (farmland funeral sequence), Gravity (camera movement of bats in chimney to following cop car)
Michael Bay shots towards the end 
Doomsday was Hulk  
Oh and Luthor's private security agency had just walked out of the Matrix, with Keeanu as their chief.


So I actually agree with all the reviews. It was a bad mash-up of recently successful movies. 

The part that hit rock bottom and then kept digging for me was the conversation between Batman and Superman at Luthor's party. They were talking like a bunch of kids in an on-line forum. I just could not buy that Wayne, would descend to the level of saying "you too" when faced with an accusation. Im talking as someone impressed by, moved by, and believing in the bat vortex turbulence lifting young bruce thingy. That is like the lowest level of dialogue possible, and a logical fallacy. A thief has every right to call someone else a thief, there is no hypocrisy.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2016)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] : of course you can. I am just saying it was fun to read.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] : ah. thats nice. Tickets cheaper than bangalore? in Which city do you stay ?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2016)

uh should have just said "morbid curiosity"
Thane now, in Blore it was like 300-600 at times, here saw ticket for 180 and was like OK. Imax 3D


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 31, 2016)

yeah. Bangalore/Delhi prices are sky high. Chennai still has Rs120.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2016)

So finally watched BvS.

I'd say don't listen to all the critics out there, movie is damn good.

3D effect is best (_not one of the best_) I ever saw.

Maybe I can also criticize the movie after I apply my brains as others are doing but I was too busy enjoying the movie.


----------



## veddotcom (Mar 31, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> yeah. Bangalore/Delhi prices are sky high. Chennai still has Rs120.



In NCR (Noida), PVR IMAX opened few days ago, Playing BvsS too for 250 Rs. (Except on weekends).


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 31, 2016)

^yeah. tickets are only for working people, that too who are earning good.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2016)

I've mostly made up my mind, unless someone [strike]tells[/strike] explains to me otherwise. This movie tried to be dark and dumb. It wasn't as dark and dumb can go, but it was dark and dumb enough as a template for future DC cinematic universe. Like Game of Thrones is the benchmark when it comes to being dark and [strike]dumb[/strike] full of terrors.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 1, 2016)

^^ I fail to understand your post? What r u getting at?? Was it dark, was it not, was it dumb, was it not ...lol ???


----------



## icebags (Apr 1, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> So finally watched BvS.
> 
> I'd say don't listen to all the critics out there, movie is damn good.
> 
> ...



yes, just enjoy it, and let the brain relax. :love_NF:


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2016)

sam9s said:


> ^^ I fail to understand your post? What r u getting at?? Was it dark, was it not, was it dumb, was it not ...lol ???


it was an appropriately calibrated amount of darkness and dumbness for cinematic zombies

I'd watch it again in a heartbeat for pearls scene and just superman's cape fluttering in the wind.

- - - Updated - - -

anyone wanna go watch it in 4DX, lemme know


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2016)

*Ki and Ka 4/10*

An "one line idea" made into a 2.5 hrs of movie. What more than a bore-fest can you expect from this?!

Below comment has important plot spoilers.



Spoiler



The movie starts in a pretentious way.
Kia (Kareena) shouts in her friend's wedding that she thinks her friend's life is now ruined. I mean, even if I agree that none but Kia sees that the girl's life is ruined what is point of shouting at the wedding? What were she doing when she was getting married and couldn't she put some sense into her?!

Anyway, let's move on with the thought that the scene purely exists for the sake of establishing Kia's outlook to her life and the life around her.

Then the big idea is brought on and we see the marriage where Ka (Kabir or Arjun) gets married to Ki and literally wears mangalsutra!!! I fail to understand why was this thing necessary. It's like slapping your face repeatedly with the 'brilliant' idea so that you see it. There are ways to explain the big idea and then there's hammering it into your head.

Then, till intermission nothing happens. I mean nothing interesting or anything that if edited could make the movie less meaningful to you.

Oh yeah something happens though. Ka does the monthly budget to save money for flat purchase. I was disgusted by this.
The maid takes home 10,000/- per month alone and does only dishes and dusting!!! (My Delhi friends [the movie is set in Delhi] please tell me if the part-time bai costs you this much at your place. If found correct then I'll sure never move to Delhi ever. 
And after a long thinking and spend cuts he reaches a monthly budget of ........................... 95,000/- per month (note, this is excluding house rent and supposed to be spent on only necessary things). R Balki sure has some weird idea of economy like Karan Johar has about how schools work!!!
Second half started equal boring. And just before climax this movie picks up on a serious note i.e. a forced conflict between the lead pair. This conflict that too resolved with such ease that'll leave you wondering. Only high point of this movie is the cameo of Amitabh Bachhan and Jaya Bachhan.



Verdict: This movie took itself too serious and from the moment "go" knew how big and cool the idea it's working on. Throughout the 2.5 hrs it kept hammering the message till you get numb from the beating and stop feeling anything towards the lead. Arjun seemed always tired. Kareena, now she had the focus of the movie and did enough but became a victim of a poor script. R Balki did better movies and you too had seen better movies (like Abhimaan) than this. 
Again, this is nice one line idea but wait for the DVD release (or TV premiere) if you are too keen to watch this. Absolutely not worth going to theater.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Ki and Ka 4/10*
> Absolutely not worth going to theater.


 
challenge accepted


----------



## sam9s (Apr 3, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Ki and Ka 4/10*
> 
> An "one line idea" made into a 2.5 hrs of movie. What more than a bore-fest can you expect from this?!
> 
> ...



^^ I don't review Hindi movies,(unless its ultimate/groundbreaking or SiHt to the core ...lol) but to contradict Rhitwick, this one, I had to  ....  .lol......... I loved Ki n Ka, its breaks all norms and is a very very unorthodox movie, it was evident not many will like it, but trust me guys, young generation, infact mid generation, married couples, even in there 40s should see the movie, yes it delivers one message throughout the movie, but its not boring per se, slow yes but not boring ...... Looks like Rhitwick was more concerned by Balki not getting their BUDGET right in the movie ... lol. rather than actually focusing on the intricacies of what , this typical relationship was offering us as a strong message ........................... ..definately its not half as bad as the above review,.... ...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh come on... sam9s: Even without watching the movie, I can see how terrible, bore fest the movie looks, from the story to acting to actors... all from the trailer.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2016)

sam9s said:


> ^^ I don't review Hindi movies,(unless its ultimate/groundbreaking or SiHt to the core ...lol) but to contradict Rhitwick, this one, I had to  ....  .lol......... I loved Ki n Ka, its breaks all norms and is a very very unorthodox movie, it was evident not many will like it, but trust me guys, young generation, infact mid generation, married couples, even in there 40s should see the movie, yes it delivers one message throughout the movie, but its not boring per se, slow yes but not boring ...... Looks like Rhitwick was more concerned by Balki not getting their BUDGET right in the movie ... lol. rather than actually focusing on the intricacies of what , this typical relationship was offering us as a strong message ........................... ..definately its not half as bad as the above review,.... ...


  [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] I hate to say it again but I don't watch movies for how cool an idea it's working or how awesome the sound-effects were etc. I need a story, a well told story to keep me engaged throughout the runtime.
And, this movie was offering a new concept, kind of a "how cool would it be?!" thing. BUT, was the one line message enough to make a movie? I guess not. More time should be spent on building a story.

Take a reference of "Vicky Donor". It too had a new concept "Life of a sperm donor in India" but the stakeholders in that movie also wrapped it around with a nice story. Whereas "Ki and Ka" takes the jealousy path which already tried and tested and has such a strong line of movies to compete with.

"Ki and Ka" sure raises questions but shies away from tackling them. Take the pregnancy topic. Solved with false negative. This would have been a new route and a very relevant topic for couple where both husband and wife are working. Irrespective of the role-reversal issue. BUT, Balki had no solution for this problem.
Then take the late night office stints by wife and weekend work issues. He showed a slight fight but no conclusion. These things impact in home dynamics in long run, however understanding your better-half is. Balki had no idea of balancing that too.

This movie says nothing new, does nothing new. Reversed the role and went on usual way with usual problems. 
Man working his ass-off and wife taking care of home. While all this time expecting that her husband would appreciate what she's doing or would take part in a few daily activities. Whereas the man weighs the whole thing as who's earning vs who's not.
Balki kept this situation identical but changed only the man-woman equation.

Again repeating myself, "this is nice one line idea but wait for the DVD release (or TV premiere) if you are too keen to watch this. Absolutely not worth going to theater."


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Again repeating myself, "this is nice one line idea but wait for the DVD release (or TV premiere) if you are too keen to watch this. Absolutely not worth going to theater."



Awaiting for good print...!!!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2016)

I liked the music. I want to watch it again before commenting, but imo it is not worth going and seeing in the theatre twice.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 3, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Oh come on... sam9s: Even without watching the movie, I can see how terrible, bore fest the movie looks, from the story to acting to actors... all from the trailer.



Well its not going to win any awards for sure, but boring, well I trust my guts on movies, and I believe, I can see a relatively good product, ki n ka is far from boring, its slow and its does not do anything except to present you one message and one message only. BUT you seriously being naive if you commenting on a product without using it. Trailers usually have been far from what the actual product is, generally its the other way around, trailers are too good but the end product comes boring, but it can be vice versa as well, right...... but none the less in all probability this movie will less be appreciated by bachelor's and collegers, but people who are married, or working professionals ......   anyway ..... sometimes, there comes those movies that I love, and quite a few people I find hate it, like there was this one other movie as well, Jhootha Hi Sahi .., I loved but was hated by almost everyone.......Anyway KI n Ka might be one of those ... . All said and done I still would recommend you to see it when it comes on DVD/TV. We will discuss then how boring was it ...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Oh come on... sam9s: Even without watching the movie, I can see how terrible, bore fest the movie looks, from the story to acting to actors... all from the trailer.



hmmm. This movie is a bizarre peace offering in the battle of the sexes, that only manages to equally demean men and women.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 3, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] I hate to say it again but I don't watch movies for how cool an idea it's working or how awesome the sound-effects were etc. I need a story, a well-told story to keep me engaged throughout the runtime.
> And, this movie was offering a new concept, kind of a "how cool would it be?!" thing. BUT, was the one line message enough to make a movie? I guess not. More time should be spent on building a story.



Dude ... not to sound rude, but look whos talking, do you think any of SRK movie has any sense or direction or purpose or plot or in fact now a days entertainment as well, they are all bunch of garbage churning out nothing but garbage. I don't see movies for effects,.... God!!!! where did you get that notion ...... I say....... a movie does make a difference how it's viewed, where it's viewed, in which mood it's viewed and with whom it's viewed, all makes a difference, yes small, but it does count and makes a difference. A plot oriented movie, heavy on dialogue like "The Hateful Eight" (recent example) can be easily enjoyed on a regular TV with even mono sound. Did I ever say/asked to view this movie on a grand scale to enjoy it (I did review it).  On the other hand movies with grand spectacle, imagery, soundtrack, CGI, vision, cinematography, epic scale music ...etc etc will be ruined, on a regular small screen with stereo sound. Or if ruined sounds too harsh, then at least will not be enjoyed as much as it would have if watched on a proper scale.

Thats my point. 

I strongly condemn this notion that I do not watch movies for its plot or screenplay. Find any HINDI movie I have reviewed (barring very very few exceptions) where I have praised, or rated high any usual typical bollywood blockbuster, like you do for SRK or others do for Salman for that matter. Those are all garbage. Movies like ki n ka are at least still off the league and away from the usual masala Turd we keep getting form SRK and Salman and recently from Aamir too with DOOM 3. I appreciate that. As I said it's not groundbreaking or going to win any awards, but it's not half as bad as you make it to be,  and same is the reason of me being reviewing it here, else I do not review Hindi movies unless it's a total crap for me or was exceptionally good. 

PEOPLE, if you go back and search sam9s with bollywood movie 99% of the movies I have shared either have been exceptional to me or piece of SiHt nothing in between 



> This movie says nothing new, does nothing new. Reversed the role and went on usual way with usual problems.
> Man working his ass-off and wife taking care of home. While all this time expecting that her husband would appreciate what she's doing or would take part in a few daily activities. Whereas the man weighs the whole thing as who's earning vs who's not.
> Balki kept this situation identical but changed only the man-woman equation.



THAT was the whole point. Balki did NOT want to show only the problem that might be there coz of the reverse situation, he also wanted to show ... that EVEN THOUGH the situation might be reversed, the basic problem and ground reality of a working couple professional more or less remains same........ getting it .....and that is what couples should learn ......... its not who works and who takes care of the house that is imp, but how a couple balances things and how the true affection betweeen them makes a real difference,,, .... irrespective of who is the working lead and who is the house maker ..... I loved that approach.......

Again definitely not something award winning or groundbreaking but far from boring or worthless .....

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> hmmm. This movie is a bizarre peace offering in the battle of the sexes, that only manages to equally demean men and women.



Its bizarre, but in a perplexing manner, with a tone one should have the tenacity to appreciate ..... Not many will do ......


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Dude ... not to sound rude, but look whos talking, *do you think any of SRK movie has any sense or direction or purpose or plot or in fact now a days entertainment as well, they are all bunch of garbage churning out nothing but garbage
> *
> Find any HINDI movie I have reviewed (barring very very few exceptions) where I have praised, or rated high any usual typical bollywood *blockbuster, like you do for SRK or others do for Salman for that matter.* Those are all garbage. Movies like ki n ka are at least still off the league and away from the usual masala Turd we keep getting *form SRK and Salman and recently from Aamir too with DOOM 3*. I appreciate that.



Interesting observations sam. I concur with your statements in the bold part.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2016)

I would want to show this movie to all my friend's and cousin's parents and grandparents 

it is the start of a good conversation, but not a good conversation in itself


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 3, 2016)

Anorion said:


> I liked the music. I want to watch it again before commenting, but imo it is not worth going and seeing in the theatre twice.


Is any movie worth watching twice in theatres?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Is any movie worth watching twice in theatres?



Second time you miss thrill or tense or predict...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Is any movie worth watching twice in theatres?


GOTG, Age of Ultron, BvS, Cloud Atlas, Mad Max for me so far.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 4, 2016)

Didn't find Deadpool movie so interesting. (6/10)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anorion said:


> GOTG, Age of Ultron, BvS, Cloud Atlas, Mad Max for me so far.


Since you have watched BvS more than once, does it have any end credit scenes like in MCU?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Since you have watched BvS more than once, does it have any end credit scenes like in MCU?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



lol this is no Marvel ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2016)

veddotcom said:


> In NCR (Noida), PVR IMAX opened few days ago, Playing BvsS too for 250 Rs. (Except on weekends).



How is experience of IMAX vs normal 3D ? If it is really exhilarating, I'd like to watch BvS there.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 5, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> How is experience of IMAX vs normal 3D ? If it is really exhilarating, I'd like to watch BvS there.



I have been, only once though, in a Harry Potter movie, and it _was _an exhilarating experience ....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

sam9s said:


> I have been, only once though, in a Harry Potter movie, and it _was _an exhilarating experience ....



I will completely agree with sam9s.
Had similar experience with Harry Potter


----------



## veddotcom (Apr 6, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> How is experience of IMAX vs normal 3D ? If it is really exhilarating, I'd like to watch BvS there.



Oh yeah, IMAX does give you different movie experience. Go for it you won't regret.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, will go this week and report my experience.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks guys, will go this week and report my experience.


Imax gives you more height compare to normal. And there are 2-3 types of imax make sure which one you are going..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Since you have watched BvS more than once, does it have any end credit scenes like in MCU?


y e s


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2016)

Anorion said:


> y e s


Can you tell us??? What's in it??


----------



## icebags (Apr 6, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> I will completely agree with sam9s.
> Had similar experience with Harry Potter



i also saw one harry potter movie at imax, but i totally forgot what the experience was like, except that the screen was big.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 6, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Imax gives you more height compare to normal. And there are 2-3 types of imax make sure which one you are going..



I was thinking to going to the only "IMAX 3D" screen available in NCR, i.e. PVR Logix, Noida.

But now I will go for *4DX*, as Google seems to favor it due to realtime simulation effects.

I'll probably skip BvS and go The Jungle Book.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 7, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I was thinking to going to the only "IMAX 3D" screen available in NCR, i.e. PVR Logix, Noida.
> 
> But now I will go for *4DX*, as Google seems to favor it due to realtime simulation effects.
> 
> I'll probably skip BvS and go The Jungle Book.



Don't skip BvS. 4DX is more of a gimmick. The realtime simulation effects are more of a pain than enjoyment. You will know it once you have experienced it. Jungle Book 3D effects are good.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 7, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Don't skip BvS. 4DX is more of a gimmick. The realtime simulation effects are more of a pain than enjoyment. You will know it once you have experienced it. Jungle Book 3D effects are good.



I see. Even though I have already experienced 4D in those 15 min short movies, but never knew it was available for movies.

If you missed, then I've already watched BvS in 3D, _normal_ though, and I liked it quite a lot. But all the 'hype' of IMAX 3D had intrigued me to watch it again, so was taking public consensus. Your thoughts ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 7, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I see. Even though I have already experienced 4D in those 15 min short movies, but never knew it was available for movies.
> 
> If you missed, then I've already watched BvS in 3D, _normal_ though, and I liked it quite a lot. But all the 'hype' of IMAX 3D had intrigued me to watch it again, so was taking public consensus. Your thoughts ?



15 mins is a short period. You will know when you experience the complete movie without a single interval in 4DX. 

Sorry, I had missed the previous posts. In that case, I will suggest you to watch Captain America in Imax then.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 7, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 15 mins is a short period. You will know when you experience the complete movie without a single interval in 4DX.
> 
> Sorry, I had missed the previous posts. In that case, I will suggest you to watch Captain America in Imax then.



Thanks for your views. The Jungle Book or/and CA:CW it is.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Can you tell us??? What's in it??



There isnt .... he is just joking ... Google if you want


----------



## veddotcom (Apr 7, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks for your views. The Jungle Book or/and CA:CW it is.



Add X-Men Apocalypse in the list too, I watched the trailer in IMAX. I was blown. 


*Front of The Class* : 8/10
Good movie based upon a true story.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Jungle Book 3D effects are good.


So Jungle book already released at your place? Here it's releasing on 8th.



veddotcom said:


> Add X-Men Apocalypse in the list too, I watched the trailer in IMAX. *I was blown. *


Hope you are still intact.


----------



## veddotcom (Apr 7, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Hope you are still intact.


----------



## anky (Apr 7, 2016)

Lol  !!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 7, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> So Jungle book already released at your place? Here it's releasing on 8th.



I had watched the trailer in IMAX 3D at the time of BvS.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2016)

hey 4DX is distracting if you just want to follow the movie, but it will keep your brains intact if you are watching ABCD2
but it is fun during action. On screen action.

there is only one 4DX in India right?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2016)

Anorion said:


> hey 4DX is distracting if you just want to follow the movie, but it will keep your brains intact if you are watching ABCD2
> but it is fun during action. On screen action.
> 
> there is only one 4DX in India right?



Interesting that it's available somewhere in India. Not in Hyderabad for sure.

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I had watched the trailer in IMAX 3D at the time of BvS.



Bro, do you think a trailer is a good judge on how well the movie will turn out eventually.
There are couple of duds which had good trailers.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2016)

*Runaway Jury 6/10*

Falls in Courtroom drama but most of the drama happens outside of courtroom. 
Adapted from John Grisham's book of same name.

Check it out.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 7, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I was thinking to going to the only "IMAX 3D" screen available in NCR, i.e. PVR Logix, Noida.
> 
> But now I will go for *4DX*, as Google seems to favor it due to realtime simulation effects.
> 
> I'll probably skip BvS and go The Jungle Book.


Childhood memories.. 
Jungle book song was not as good as old. Old one was awesome.

Jungle Book U/A rating... Seriously.??
Digitians should be on censor board..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 7, 2016)

Anorion said:


> hey 4DX is distracting if you just want to follow the movie, but it will keep your brains intact if you are watching ABCD2
> but it is fun during action. On screen action.
> 
> there is only one 4DX in India right?



4DX would be distracting for movie like B. v. S as you said. I am not sure if the 4DX screen at Thane is the only one in India. BTW, Watched Ki & KA with friends and the result was expected. Terrible movie. Panda 3 would have been a much better option but who will make those girls understand?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 7, 2016)

4DX is available in Noida too.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2016)

Ki and Ka was terrible because they butchered a really good, relevant, and important concept. I would watch it just because it puts forward the idea, and leaves you free to think of more apt or applicable scenarios. In a way it is one of the good "open to interpretation" kind of movies, without meaning to be one.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 8, 2016)

*The conversation*
Overall a good movie. Its a bit slow but still its a good movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi I am planning to watch BvS on Sunday. I have both 2D and 3D version available at my city. Which is better? Also, Jungle Book released today. Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 8, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Hi I am planning to watch BvS on Sunday. I have both 2D and 3D version available at my city. Which is better? Also, Jungle Book released today. Anyone seen it yet?



3D in BvS is best among all the 3D movies I've seen till date. Too good 3D.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2016)

yeah 3D is worth it for just first five minutes


Spoiler



actually just few seconds, gun pointing at you and pearl necklace splitting with trigger.



- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Can you tell us??? What's in it??





Spoiler



It's not end credit, a mid credit sequence, just before the music changes. They show gun, and pearls scene, with Martha's blood-splattered face in close up again. She smiles like the joker.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 9, 2016)

*The negotiator*
Nice movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 9, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *The negotiator*
> Nice movie.



You are talking about this one:
The Negotiator (1998) - IMD


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2016)

Anybody here watched the movie The Walk? 
How is it?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 9, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> You are talking about this one:
> The Negotiator (1998) - IMD



Yes there is only one I think.


----------



## icebags (Apr 10, 2016)

WW scenes scenes were epic, in BvS, really pumped me up that time. now, this looks interesting as well, but why do i need to wait till 2017 for this ? 
[YOUTUBE]ewUx5QgykSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2016)

You people like her as Wonder Woman? I saw her in BvS trailer and felt like "that is a person acting like WW". Unpolished acting, didnt feel natural.(Haven't seen the movie yet). Aaaaaand, 2nd thing is, I have seen her too much in FastnFurious series. Not able to accept her a WW


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2016)

She gets the best music in the movie during her screen time
[YOUTUBE]*youtu.be/Gw_o7XUX3fg[/YOUTUBE]

Fight sequence is also epic

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> WW *scenes scenes* were epic, in BvS, really pumped me up that time.



fight scenes?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2016)

Saw *Jungle Book* yesterday in *IMAX 3D* (finally).

The best thing ? IMAX experience. It was really like OMFG !!  I was really feeling like _3D movie IMAX me nahi dekha to kuch bhi nahi dekha_ 

Even the initial countdown timer seemed so real. The sound was the best part. I swear, I'm not gonna miss any movie there if it's 3D.

On the movie part, quite well executed. I'd give it 7.5/10.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 10, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Saw *Jungle Book* yesterday in *IMAX 3D* (finally).
> 
> The best thing ? IMAX experience. It was really like OMFG !!  I was really feeling like _3D movie IMAX me nahi dekha to kuch bhi nahi dekha_
> 
> ...


I don't have Imax theater in my place. So I have to choose from 3d or 2d. Which is the best and how was the movie?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I don't have Imax theater in my place. So I have to choose from 3d or 2d. Which is the best and how was the movie?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Movie was quite good, at least for Mogli fans.

3D all the way against 2D. There are a couple of scenes which you wouldn't want to miss in 3D.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 10, 2016)

Captain America Civil Wars getting very good response from initial screenings to Press!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 10, 2016)

Two Brothers (2004) - IMD - 8/10

Good movie.. Two cubs brothers separated as a cub and reunited when force to fight each other.
Good story, cubs really acted well. Really emotional and touched. I liked everything but this scene was good, when tiger brother overcomes fear of fire.. Really good movie.. I love animals and nature i liked it..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2016)

Jungle Book has some awesome 3d tricks
no uncanny valley in animal animation


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> You people like her as Wonder Woman? I saw her in BvS trailer and felt like "that is a person acting like WW". Unpolished acting, didnt feel natural.(Haven't seen the movie yet). Aaaaaand, 2nd thing is, I have seen her too much in FastnFurious series. Not able to accept her a WW



she is likeable. not saying she is the best, sometimes i feel the is quite thin to be WW, but if we keep aside those thoughts, she does quite adapt to the shades of the plot & scenes, gentle when socializing, rough when fighting, etc etc. no complains. 



Anorion said:


> fight scenes?


 
yah, fight scenes, intro and searching for WW scenes were neat. and the music theme bumped up stuff.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Saw *Jungle Book* yesterday in *IMAX 3D* (finally).
> 
> The best thing ? IMAX experience. It was really like OMFG !!  I was really feeling like _3D movie IMAX me nahi dekha to kuch bhi nahi dekha_
> 
> ...



Does it have chaddi wala song ?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 11, 2016)

*The Gift (2015) - IMD*
A must watch movie. Nicely made non gore mystery thriller. The ratings are proper on every site.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *The Gift (2015) - IMD*
> A must watch movie. Nicely made non gore mystery thriller. The ratings are proper on every site.



Added..............


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Does it have chaddi wala song ?



I watched english version, and it doesn't have that. Can't say about hindi dub.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Does it have chaddi wala song ?


Buddy that was in indianised version of the series on TV. 
How can that song be in an English movie?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 11, 2016)

He was just kidding


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Buddy that was in indianised version of the series on TV.
> How can that song be in an English movie?



The trailer of Hindi DUB version is basically that songs (new version)

jangal jangal baat chali hai song with lyrics hindi 2016 plus  Trailer - YouTub


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 11, 2016)

Taee Taee Taee

That tabla music gave me goosebumps. Back to childhood. Thanks for sharing man


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2016)

its there just after interval 
its a mashup of the anime and disney version, with a bit of corbett thrown in 
perfect

- - - Updated - - -

wanna watch hindi version for nana patekar and 
and 
some of the other voice actors

- - - Updated - - -

in that song, the fx they used to make the 2d version show how good the 3d is, pops a little more in the actual 3d version. When animals come out of the frame and into black bars.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 11, 2016)

sam9s said:


> The trailer of Hindi DUB version is basically that songs (new version)
> 
> jangal jangal baat chali hai song with lyrics hindi 2016 plus  Trailer - YouTub


This one is good.. But old is gold..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2016)

*The Ninth Gate (1999) -9/10

Summary*: A rare book dealer, while seeking out the last two copies of a demon  text, gets drawn into a conspiracy with supernatural overtones...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *The Ninth Gate (1999) -9/10
> 
> Summary*: A rare book dealer, while seeking out the last two copies of a demon  text, gets drawn into a conspiracy with supernatural overtones...


Please attach IMDB url whenever you mention movie...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 13, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Buddy that was in indianised version of the series on TV.
> How can that song be in an English movie?


 [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] I cannot reply to your PM since your PM Box is full.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 13, 2016)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny (2016) - IMD = 6/10

Little love story, not as good as its prequel. I love action and pretty good modern touch in action.. Overall good action film, I can't remember it's prequel story I need to watch that again. But this movie will entertain at least for action maniacs. Descent watch... 7.5/10 for action...


----------



## R2K (Apr 14, 2016)

What do you guys use to manage your DVD or movie collection ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 14, 2016)

R2K said:


> What do you guys use to manage your DVD or movie collection ?


Separate hdd for movie collection


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

R2K said:


> What do you guys use to manage your DVD or movie collection ?



I never hold dvds collection as well as soft copy..After watched update in Listal.com and delete immediately with Eraser.,

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Separate hdd for movie collection



Why?  
After watched..how long will keep..?
How many GB's you have?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2016)

^ yeah. Its actually pointless to keep the movies, if one have constant access to the internet and can download whenever wished. Keeping only "the best" movies alos doesn't work well cause there are a lot of out there. I have given 450GB to movies and series. And i am running out of space. The thing is, if you know you can't donwload the movie you liked "alot" in the future then better save it, like I do. Since I can't download movies myself and neither I can ask my friends, I keep those movies in my PC. I would have watched everything again and again so many times. *Sigh. So keeping movies makes sense if you can't get them again.
But I really wonder, if I had constant internet access, will I go and watch GOT or Breaking Bad again as there are many more series out there which has to be seen. SO, should we just delete the best of the best form our collection?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 14, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I never hold dvds collection as well as soft copy..After watched update in Listal.com and delete immediately with Eraser.,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Collection of DVDs of old Bollywood movies like mughal e azam sholay etc etc, and some Marathi regional old movie.. 
1tb portable hdd, recently purchased and 2tb internal hdd + 4tb external hdd planning to buy with new computer. Deletion depends as per movie's rarity and boring stupid ness, except all franchise..

I don't have fast internet connection.. 
Fast means 8mbps+ minimum.. So downloading becomes pain and I have to keep it and sometimes friends relatives ask for particular movie so need to keep as much as possible.. But priority comes to games 1st and then movies & tv series...


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2016)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]  Sorry. i didn't get you.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 14, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]  Sorry. i didn't get you.


Sorry i quoted you, I was using tapatalk and tapatalk don't have "delete post" feature.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2016)

^Oh. Ok Ok.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Collection of DVDs of old Bollywood movies like mughal e azam sholay etc etc, and some Marathi regional old movie..
> 1tb portable hdd, recently purchased and 2tb internal hdd + 4tb external hdd planning to buy with new computer. Deletion depends as per movie's rarity and boring stupid ness, except all franchise..
> 
> I don't have fast internet connection..
> Fast means 8mbps+ minimum.. So downloading becomes pain and I have to keep it and sometimes friends relatives ask for particular movie so need to keep as much as possible.. But priority comes to games 1st and then movies & tv series...



Me to keep best movies for my friends, after shared..secure delete.
I never watch movies in second time...instead of watch new movies
Me to download games...I like FPS only....Play in 2 modes and then delete

Same plan here but downlaod more..
 

I have 1tb+500gb internal only...

I like to buy 1b or 2b...Which one you suggest?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2016)

^^ I was waiting how come the conversation about movie storage is happening and mr shreeux is not yet involved.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2016)

I love to collect movies.
Due to this can boast of having few rare and old movies that took months to download. At times even in 10-15 KBps avg. speed.
Anyway I've a 6TB full of movies along with 1.6TB TV shows.
I've have original DVDs of many movie which really impressed me enough to get a hard copy of it near me.


*Backtrack 5.5/10*

I don't get why few movie makers go art way when doing a horror movie? What is achieved by that? Slow-mo shots of hands, legs, people talking etc. Just irritates me.
This movie reminded me of "Talaash".
Both of these two had a pretty good chance of being a good psychological dram but took an easy escape for climax. The movie felt really slow even for its 90min duration.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2016)

Do you have all Shahrukh khan movies with you rhitwick?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Do you have all Shahrukh khan movies with you rhitwick?



Almost all for which I found 720P or 1080P rip. Also DVDs for some.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 14, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Almost all for which I found 720P or 1080P rip. Also DVDs for some.



I was expecting nothing less than Full Blu-ray discs for SRK for you ...  ...

- - - Updated - - -

BTW for collection of movies I have around 200 movies, out of which 50 or so are must haves and I do not delete them, rest I keep deleting and adding ..... my collection does not go beyong 200 movies at one time, that is max GB for movies I can afford.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

I am greedy to downloaded 400+ movies..Ready to watch...But unfortunately per day 24hrs only...:thinking_NF:


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2016)

^Try watching at 1.5x speed? It is almost the same. 
If it was made before 1980, 2x speed. If it was made before 1960, 4x speed.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

Anorion said:


> ^Try watching at 1.5x speed? It is almost the same.
> If it was made before 1980, 2x speed. If it was made before 1960, 4x speed.



:laughing_NF::laughing_NF::laughing_NF::laughing_NF::laughing_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2016)

Downloadable from internet logic does not apply on every other movie as sometimes it's really hard to find a source for a movie you want to download.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2016)

One of my college friend was fond of movies and used to burn them in 4.5GB DVD (he has huge collection of DVD) and I watched most from his DVD :grin_NF:



rhitwick said:


> I love to collect movies.
> Due to this can boast of having few rare and old movies that took months to download. At times even in 10-15 KBps avg. speed.
> Anyway I've a 6TB full of movies along with 1.6TB TV shows.
> I've have original DVDs of many movie which really impressed me enough to get a hard copy of it near me.


How many hard disks u have to make that 6TB ?



sam9s said:


> I was expecting nothing less than Full Blu-ray discs for SRK for you ...  ...



And I was expecting 4K (UHD) :smug_NF:



shreeux said:


> I am greedy to downloaded 400+ movies..Ready to watch...But unfortunately per day 24hrs only...:thinking_NF:


Greedy!!! you have your own dedicated thread mate..Njoy :music_NF:



dashing.sujay said:


> Downloadable from internet logic does not apply on every other movie as sometimes it's really hard to find a source for a movie you want to download.


True..hard to find
i keep most of the "hard to find" movies and best movies (rest is shift + delete)


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2016)

sam9s said:


> I was expecting nothing less than Full Blu-ray discs for SRK for you ...  ...


Well, I don't own a Blu-Ray player yet...so you can understand I guess



Zangetsu said:


> How many hard disks u have to make that 6TB ?


I've two 3TB HDDs (3TB each; these are for movies only) and one 2TB (dedicated to TV shows mainly)
Ordered one more 4TB yesterday as my 2TB one is going to die soon 

I never delete movies. TV shows I might have but never a movie, however bad that was but didn't delete it.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2016)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]  May i know why don't you delete the bad movies. If aren't goin to watch them again then what is the point??


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]  May i know why don't you delete the bad movies. If aren't goin to watch them again then what is the point??



I'm not sure why I don't do that. May be this is one habit I made from the bad internet days. At that time speed used to be really slow and I ended up paying as high as 2k for an 1Mbps connection.
Movies downloaded after so much trouble become a kind of investment to me. Good or bad I've invested money and time to it, endured it so they kind of became a part of me.
This then continued and became a habit.

*The jungle book 9/10*

A near perfect movie. Have no complaints apart from "Kaa"'s screentime. Few more scenes of her should have been really great.
I appreciate it more that the director and production house(Being Disney) didn't tone down the violence and darkness in the film to suite kids. This is surely for mature audience.

A really beautiful movie and worth watching in [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION]'s home theater


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Well, I don't own a Blu-Ray player yet...so you can understand I guess
> 
> 
> I've two 3TB HDDs (3TB each; these are for movies only) and one 2TB (dedicated to TV shows mainly)
> ...


 excellent one day you will have your own video parlor or IMDB server
why don't you create portal of list of movies you have so we can search it if we don't get it anywhere else


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> excellent one day you will have your own video parlor or IMDB server
> why don't you create portal of list of movies you have so we can search it if we don't get it anywhere else



I can at least publish the list but not the content for obvious reasons.

Getting them to you, well not sure how to do that without making people angry.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

Few years back..I did all those things..downloading,copying,DVD writing,Share to friends and whoever likes movies..keeping like a Golden Eggs.....My collection and hard disk are bulging day by day...It was more irritating for me keep all those things...also no use for me keeping all those things..So i decide to record my watched movies in *Shreeux.listal.com* and then One fine day delete hard disk with tool unrecoverable and hard copy give to who ever likes movies,and again download which ever is best or review was good, fill the empty spaces.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2016)

I have DVD collection of good movies only BluRay (1080p) movies in Dual Layer and Single layer DVD..which I started doing 3yrs ago :grin_NF:


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I can at least publish the list but not the content for obvious reasons.
> 
> Getting them to you, well not sure how to do that without making people angry.



We do in closed forum...I think so...Limited knowing people only..!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> I have DVD collection of good movies only BluRay (1080p) movies in Dual Layer and Single layer DVD..which I started doing 3yrs ago :grin_NF:



Wow.....In your collection which movie was watched repeated more?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 15, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Few years back..I did all those things..downloading,copying,DVD writing,Share to friends and whoever likes movies..keeping like a Golden Eggs.....My collection and hard disk are bulging day by day...It was more irritating for me keep all those things...also no use for me keeping all those things..So i decide to record my watched movies in *Shreeux.listal.com* and then One fine day delete hard disk with tool unrecoverable and hard copy give to who ever likes movies,and again download which ever is best or review was good, fill the empty spaces.


Are you on trakt.tv, it's good UI there and I can follow you for movies and TV series...

 [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION], much hype created for your Home Theatre.. Please post some images of your HT.. Share some technical details also.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Are you on trakt.tv, it's good UI there and I can follow you for movies and TV series...
> 
> @sam9, much hype created for your Home Theatre.. Please post some images of your HT.. Share some technical details also.




I'll try in future...!!!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Few years back..I did all those things..downloading,copying,DVD writing,Share to friends and whoever likes movies..keeping like a Golden Eggs.....My collection and hard disk are bulging day by day...It was more irritating for me keep all those things...also no use for me keeping all those things..So i decide to record my watched movies in *Shreeux.listal.com* and then One fine day delete hard disk with tool unrecoverable and hard copy give to who ever likes movies,and again download which ever is best or review was good, fill the empty spaces.



whats the difference between listal and trakt.tk which is where I keep my movies both watched and collected ....

Sammy's profile - Trakt.t

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> A really beautiful movie and worth watching in [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION]'s home theater



Oh Thank you .. Brother, for kind words.... really appreciate that .... When ever you visit Delhi, let me know we will have beertogether over a movie at my HT ...


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

sam9s said:


> whats the difference between listal and trakt.tk which is where I keep my movies both watched and collected ....
> 
> Sammy's profile - Trakt.t



I was using IMDB for watchlist and Listal for watched..!!!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Are you on trakt.tv, it's good UI there and I can follow you for movies and TV series...
> 
> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION], much hype created for your Home Theatre.. Please post some images of your HT.. Share some technical details also.



Yes sure .... First technical details  ......
*
AVR: Denon X1000
All 5 speakers Polk Audio. 
Fronts : Polk Audio tsi300
Center : Polk Audio Tsx150c
Rear : Polk Audio tsx110b
Sub woofer. Polk Audio DSW Pro 550 Wi
Projector. : Epson 2030 full HD 1080p 3D LCD Projector. 
Screen :130" inch Matt. 
HTPC running XBMC openelec on SSD
C2D 6300/4GB RAM/GT440 GPU
Panasonic BD 60 Bluray player (region hacked)
Media on Synology 6 TB DS 413j NAS.*
  

Photos and Snaps ..... at my HTs FB page .....

Sam9s Home Entertainment Theate

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> I was using IMDB for watchlist and Listal for watched..!!!



I also keep a track what ever I have watched on icheckmovies...

sam9s's profile - iCheckMovies.co


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 15, 2016)

*Mother of GOD!
Is that home theater setup is in your home?? You own a personal theater at your home??!! Does that belong to you?!?! are you the owner of that home theater!?!?
When these guys were saying 'home theater' i was wondering 'ah, might be high end music system with speakers and all those things' but it didn't even occur to me that it meant 'home theater' LITERALLY


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> *Mother of GOD!
> Is that home theater setup is in your home?? You own a personal theater at your home??!! Does that belong to you?!?! are you the owner of that home theater!?!?
> When these guys were saying 'home theater' i was wondering 'ah, might be high end music system with speakers and all those things' but it didn't even occur to me that it meant 'home theater' LITERALLY



...yes (on my Terrace)....yes (My own designed) ...yes (belongs to me) and Yes (I am the owner) ...  ... It literaly is my Home Entertainment Theater (HET, is what I call it) ... if you want more details how I designed and constructed all ...visit my thread on HiFi Vision Forum ... and thanks for kind words ... 

sam9s Home Theater - Civil Construction - PHASE I  ....


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 15, 2016)

sorry for asking so many questons. I was just freaking out. Now I drank some water.
I Did check your thread. Man, my mind, is blown. *Drinking water again


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2016)

Well I created listal account as well .... below is my list of movies watched ..

1221 Movies

*This list is just Hollywood Movies .. No Bollywood OR any TV series *... 

- - - Updated - - -



lightningfassst said:


> sorry for asking so many questons. I was just freaking out. Now I drank some water.
> I Did check your thread. Man, my mind, is blown. *Drinking water again



Speaks my passion for Movies and now TV series as well ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2016)

I like icheckmovies and like there reward system and rankings :cool_NF:

even [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] & [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] are using it


----------



## v.Na5h (Apr 15, 2016)

veddotcom said:


> Oh yeah, IMAX does give you different movie experience. Go for it you won't regret.


Dude imax is way way better than normal screens at least the Mumbai's and the Hyderabad one is in top 10 in the world


ajayritik said:


> I will completely agree with sam9s.
> Had similar experience with Harry Potter





sam9s said:


> I have been, only once though, in a Harry Potter movie, and it _was _an exhilarating experience ....




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## v.Na5h (Apr 15, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Does it have chaddi wala song ?


Dude it's Disney version.. Not the anime ..
It did have the bear nessasities and the loui song

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Well I created listal account as well .... below is my list of movies watched ..
> 
> 1221 Movies
> 
> *This list is just Hollywood Movies .. No Bollywood OR any TV series *...



Good to heard..Your are in Listal..,

In beginning, i also add only hollywood movies..later to add on best movies..which ever is more good., 

Time being created ID in trakt & Icheckmovies...But unable to spend all this..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Good to heard..Your are in Listal..,
> 
> In beginning, i also add only hollywood movies..later to add on best movies..which ever is more good.,
> 
> Time being created ID in trakt & Icheckmovies...But unable to spend all this..


If you've rated the movies you've seen in IMDB, you can import them in icheckmovies.com. No need to redo things.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> If you've rated the movies you've seen in IMDB, you can import them in icheckmovies.com. No need to redo things.



No, In IMDB only watchlist...Listal only watched movies..So unable to import Listal to iCheckmovies:confused_NF:


----------



## veddotcom (Apr 15, 2016)

v.Na5h said:


> Dude imax is way way better than normal screens at least the Mumbai's and the Hyderabad one is in top 10 in the world



IMAX has it's own way to represent movie, I agree, However in the Sound Department it could be better. It does provide punchy deep bass effect and it feels awesome but Surround is missing. 

Read it somewhere long time before, Only hyderabad's Prasad IMAX is true IMAX with 70mm screen. rest of the IMAX screen in india are Digital IMAX (LieMAX).  Even the most recent one opened in Noida is Digital IMAX. 

Btw, Prasad (Hyderabad) IMAX has stopped screening IMAX movies and it has been removed from the official list of IMAX theater from their official website. don't know why but it's definitely not good news.


More about Digital IMAX


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Well, I don't own a Blu-Ray player yet...so you can understand I guess
> 
> 
> I've two 3TB HDDs (3TB each; these are for movies only) and one 2TB (dedicated to TV shows mainly)
> ...



I probably have all of SRK Blu Ray rips. 
Courtesy: My wife requirement.

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> I'm not sure why I don't do that. May be this is one habit I made from the bad internet days. At that time speed used to be really slow and I ended up paying as high as 2k for an 1Mbps connection.
> Movies downloaded after so much trouble become a kind of investment to me. Good or bad I've invested money and time to it, endured it so they kind of became a part of me.
> This then continued and became a habit.


I had the same habit up and until recently. 
Started taking back up of both songs and movies which I never accessed for long time but still had them kept in internal and external HDD for no obvious reason.

- - - Updated - - -



sam9s said:


> whats the difference between listal and trakt.tk which is where I keep my movies both watched and collected ....
> 
> Sammy's profile - Trakt.t
> 
> ...



I don't have beer can we have something else when I visit Delhi at your place.
I have to really appreciate your knowledge and information you share here as well as the other forums like hifivision.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> I don't have beer can we have something else when I visit Delhi at your place.
> I have to really appreciate your knowledge and information you share here as well as the other forums like hifivision.



Anything .... ...tea, coffee, cold drink  ..... you plan to come along first .... 
Guess *@rhitwick* does not want to come to my place .......hasn't replied yet ..

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> If you've rated the movies you've seen in IMDB, you can import them in icheckmovies.com. No need to redo things.



Yes that what I did with listel as well, import from IMDB


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Anything .... ...tea, coffee, cold drink  ..... you plan to come along first ....
> Guess *@rhitwick* does not want to come to my place .......hasn't replied yet ..



If I ever come to Delhi, it'll be only for your home theater system. I've gone through the thread when you built it and was really impressed.
Your passion for movies really reflect from this madness.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> If I ever come to Delhi, it'll be only for your home theater system. I've gone through the thread when you built it and was really impressed.
> Your passion for movies really reflect from this madness.



Most welcome sir anytime ...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Anything .... ...tea, coffee, cold drink  ..... you plan to come along first ....



First things first can I have your either Mobile number or Email address PM'd for easier communication.
Dost ke khatir Beer bhi peelengen yaar usme kya hai!
Have planned Delhi lot of times but it's too far to travel in bus or train.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 15, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> First things first can I have your either Mobile number or Email address PM'd for easier communication.
> Dost ke khatir Beer bhi peelengen yaar usme kya hai!
> Have planned Delhi lot of times but it's too far to travel in bus or train.



PM'ed u ..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2016)

sam9s said:


> PM'ed u ..



What are some good movies to test my HtiB Onkyo 3500. 
Any suggestions


----------



## Vyom (Apr 15, 2016)

I would love to visit sam9s's HET too. If you guys are planning to meet, include me.
What is the seating capacity of your HET sam9s? 

I could bring in some soft drinks and Act II popcorns too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2016)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] : Can you post pictures of your HT ? or link to the thread with pictures


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] : Can you post pictures of your HT ? or link to the thread with pictures



E bhai, just go back 2 pages.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Mulholland Dr*
I was going to put it in the must not thread but it does entertain & keeps you interested....I loved twin peaks but lynch has gone too much with this film. I mean creativity is good but don't make the subject so complex that only few people & some pretentious intellect can understand it. For me I couldn't get most of the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Mulholland Dr*
> I was going to put it in the must not thread but it does entertain & keeps you interested....I loved twin peaks but lynch has gone too much with this film. I mean creativity is good but don't make the subject so complex that only few people & some pretentious intellect can understand it. For me I couldn't get most of the movie.



Lynch does not fall in any calculation, so terming his movies in simple black/white is not easy.

And, none I think could have gotten this movie at first go. Everyone went back to IMDB board and tried to understand what might have happened in the movie.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 15, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Mulholland Dr*
> I was going to put it in the must not thread but it does entertain & keeps you interested....I loved twin peaks but lynch has gone too much with this film. I mean creativity is good but don't make the subject so complex that only few people & some pretentious intellect can understand it. For me I couldn't get most of the movie.



Mulholland Dr in must not list !!!     I've watched it 3-4 times.
Don't even bother watching Inland Empire then. That is one messed up movie.  Lost Highway is kind of in between.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 16, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I would love to visit sam9s's HET too. If you guys are planning to meet, include me.
> What is the seating capacity of your HET sam9s?
> 
> I could bring in some soft drinks and Act II popcorns too.



Most welcome sir any weekend,  just call and let me know when and we shall plan a good evening. ..... dont worry about seating, Jagha to dil main honi chahiye .... seating to ban hi jaayegi ... 





Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] : Can you post pictures of your HT ? or link to the thread with pictures



yea sure check out FB page for pics

Sam9s Home Entertainment Theate

Indepth details on Hifi Vision thread ..

sam9s Home Theater - Civil Construction - PHASE I


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Most welcome sir any weekend,  just call and let me know when and we shall plan a good evening. ..... dont worry about seating, Jagha to dil main honi chahiye .... seating to ban hi jaayegi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bhai need a video of these pics will not suffice.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2016)

Philadelphia - 8/10.
A bit slow in the pacing department, but the acting delivered by tom hanks makes the movie great to watch..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2016)

*Fan*

Even though nobody would trust my review, let me say something about this movie.

(if you have seen already) You may like this movie, you may not like this movie. Whenever you are criticizing "Fan", always remember the person who acted as "Gaurav Channa" was also SRK!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 16, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Fan*
> 
> Even though nobody would trust my review, let me say something about this movie.
> 
> (if you have seen already) You may like this movie, you may not like this movie. Whenever you are criticizing "Fan", always remember the person who acted as "Gaurav Channa" was also SRK!


This is spoiler not review...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2016)

This is no spoiler .... everyone knows SRK plays double role in FAN


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> This is spoiler not review...





 

- - - Updated - - -

and i thought i was ill-informed about Bollywood.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok i don't know about that, i thought it was other guy using VFX etc they made him look alike him.. 
I have not watched trailer and any songs other than Jabra...

But his post was little spoiler for me..
This happens when you don't keep track of Bollywood...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok i don't know about that, i thought it was other guy using VFX etc they made him look alike him..
> I have not watched trailer and any songs other than Jabra...
> 
> But his post was little spoiler for me..
> This happens when you don't keep track of Bollywood...



There are no songs in the movie.
Even the "Jabra Fan" was not shown in theater.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 17, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok i don't know about that, i thought it was other guy using VFX etc they made him look alike him..
> ..



That's the magic of "prosthetics makeup" ..


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 17, 2016)

wheres the thread for Upcoming movies trailers ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2016)

KeyboardWarrior said:


> wheres the thread for Upcoming movies trailers ?



*forum.digit.in/chit-chat/162114-upcoming-movie-you-excited-watch-26.html


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Apr 17, 2016)

Vyom said:


> *forum.digit.in/chit-chat/162114-upcoming-movie-you-excited-watch-26.html



thanks, but is this for only Hollywood movies or for every Movie industry ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 17, 2016)

Start a new thread for that... Every movie around the world..

Btw can anybody tell me original creations of Shakespeare in movie or plays suggest name or link... I want to find out why it's creations are so popular..


----------



## theterminator (Apr 17, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> There are no songs in the movie.
> Even the "Jabra Fan" was not shown in theater.



thats welcoming. ive always hated songs in movie , they appear to be a terrible waste of time. im ok with them being available as standalone tracks or album in a music store but while watching a movie its a complete waste of time.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2016)

oh god so many wants and needs
the movie also wants to do something, just appreciate that, then there will rarely be a problem. a good critic always finds a way to smartly appreciate a screening.
none of you can be even a small part of that process of making a blockbuster, customer is always right, your feedback is always valid and all that but it is more right and more valid if you can understand and appreciate all the efforts so many people are doing to make something instead of being so casual and dismissive about it

PS, if you can be a part of making a blockbuster, you totally should. Star Wars is up for grabs, I hear.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

theterminator said:


> thats welcoming. ive always hated songs in movie , they appear to be a terrible waste of time. im ok with them being available as standalone tracks or album in a music store but while watching a movie its a complete waste of time.



Buddy there are always exceptions to these. Movies from 90's like Aashiqui, Saajan etc worked primarily for their songs. I have more to add to the list but that's for later. I remember when watching these movies I would wait when that specific song would play. Infact if I'm not wrong movie makers like Yash Chopra and Sooraj Barjatya in the movie promos/trailers would never have the actual video of the song playing so that the cinegoers can enjoy the songs better in theater.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2016)

*The wolf of wall street 6/10*

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to appreciate in this movie?
What was so great in this movie? Leonardo sure did way better movies in his life and in 2013 we got so many better movies than this.

Nothing overwhelming or outstanding.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *The wolf of wall street 6/10*
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to appreciate in this movie?
> What was so great in this movie? Leonardo sure did way better movies in his life and in 2013 we got so many better movies than this.
> ...



Bhai do we have review of Fan from you available in this thread?
Hearing very good things about the movie. 
Last movie I liked was Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi and to an extent My Name is Khan and Don2.
Trying to watch this movie soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2016)

> *Fan*
> 
> Even though nobody would trust my review, let me say something about this movie.
> 
> (if you have seen already) You may like this movie, you may not like this movie. Whenever you are criticizing "Fan", always remember the person who acted as "Gaurav Channa" was also SRK!



This is what I posted earlier.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 18, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *The wolf of wall street 6/10*
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to appreciate in this movie?
> What was so great in this movie? Leonardo sure did way better movies in his life and in 2013 we got so many better movies than this.
> ...



Posting a porn movie is not allowed in this forum you should know it. Moreover it goes straight to must not watch or maybe one time watch.

- - - Updated - - -

_arey ritwick btw yeh fan movie ka kya chakkar hai. Raja sen ne bhi isko 4.5 diya hai? & some people are saying second half is really bad. Actually the director of this movie is also famous for some of his previous stupid flop films thus I was really confused regarding this movie. Now I am more confused is this good or bad or SRK ne raja sen ko bhi paisa khilaya?_


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

quan chi said:


> Posting a porn movie is not allowed in this forum you should know it. Moreover it goes straight to must not watch or maybe one time watch.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> _arey ritwick btw yeh fan movie ka kya chakkar hai. Raja sen ne bhi isko 4.5 diya hai? & some people are saying second half is really bad. Actually the director of this movie is also famous for some of his previous stupid flop films thus I was really confused regarding this movie. Now I am more confused is this good or bad or SRK ne raja sen ko bhi paisa khilaya?_


Lol, Porn movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

quan chi said:


> _arey ritwick btw yeh fan movie ka kya chakkar hai. Raja sen ne bhi isko 4.5 diya hai? & some people are saying second half is really bad. Actually the director of this movie is also famous for some of his previous stupid flop films thus I was really confused regarding this movie. Now I am more confused is this good or bad or SRK ne raja sen ko bhi paisa khilaya?_



Quan chi, I believe the first two films of the directors were success if not big hits. I specially liked his first movie " Band Baaja Baraat" Very refreshing with great performances by the leading cast especially Anushka Sharma.
His Second movie Ladies Vs Ricky Behl was ok if not bad. Definitely not flop nor a disaster movie.
Third movie was *Shuddh Desi Romance* which I didn't watch so can't comment.
He is definitely better than Sanjay Gupta, Nikhil Advani and dare I say Rohit Shetty.

- - - Updated - - -

Infact Shuddh Desi Romance was not flop either. 
I can bet that none of these were even 1% Stupid as some other stupid movies that get churned out every year.
Even without watching Fan I can say one of the very good selection from SRK in recent times.
High time we appreciate these kind of directors than the crap
*Rohit Shetty, Sajid Khan, Fara khan. *


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2016)

quan chi said:


> Posting a porn movie is not allowed in this forum you should know it. Moreover it goes straight to must not watch or maybe one time watch.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



What!!!! porn?? this is how you perceived the movie .....wolf of wall street. DAMM!! .... It was one decent movie, if not ground breaking .....and definately not in must not watch ...cheeezzz!!!


dont even start the movie *Before The Devil Knows You’re Dead*..... after the very first scene you will throw the TV, media player and then yourself out of the window /.....  




> . Actually the director of this movie is also famous for some of his previous stupid flop films thus I was really confused regarding this movie. Now I am more confused is this good or bad or SRK ne raja sen ko bhi paisa khilaya?



Shuddh Desi Romance 
Ladies vs. Ricky Bahl 
Band Baaja Baaraat:

DEFINATELY neither of them were "stupid" movies as such...., flop yes maybe, except BBB rest did just ok at Box Office


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

sam9s said:


> What!!!! porn?? this is how you perceived the movie .....wolf of wall street. DAMM!! .... It was one decent movie, if not ground breaking .....and definately not in must not watch ...cheeezzz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I think he was just joking.  

It was a really good movie. I enjoyed it thoroughly. It was too long, though.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2016)

quan chi said:


> _arey ritwick btw yeh fan movie ka kya chakkar hai. Raja sen ne bhi isko 4.5 diya hai? & some people are saying second half is really bad. Actually the director of this movie is also famous for some of his previous stupid flop films thus I was really confused regarding this movie. Now I am more confused is this good or bad or SRK ne raja sen ko bhi paisa khilaya?_


At first I did not believe that Raja Sen gave it 4.5/5. He's one BC who has never liked any bollywood blockbuster and at times even thrashed critical hits too. I hated him as he at times thrashed few movies that are very close to my heart.

I was even surprised as "Rajeev Masand" gave it 3/5. If there is one guy whose movie recommendation I would trust blindly that is Rajeev Masand. His review for this movie is also very balanced and sensible.

Second half is not "terrible" as its being portrayed in media. It lacks logic and has few loopholes but never bores you for sure! 
One more thing, for a movie of 2hrs 22min with no songs the director must have had something really good to keep you invested in the movie.

If you are not sure and still not able to make your mind. Refer Rajeev Masand's review. Might just answer your queries.

Creep impact | Rajeev Masand – movies that matter : from bollywood, hollywood and everywhere els


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2016)

> Infact Shuddh Desi Romance was not flop either.
> I can bet that none of these were even 1% Stupid as some other stupid movies that get churned out every year.
> Even without watching Fan I can say one of the very good selection from SRK in recent times.
> High time we appreciate these kind of directors than the crap
> *Rohit Shetty, Sajid Khan, Fara khan. *



Shuddh Desi Romance was a pretty cool movie if you ask me, yes it was a bit uborthodox and then yes these kind of movies are usually rejected by common public, in favour of craps like rohit shetty movies, good example .....

- - - Updated - - -



Kaltrops said:


> Lol, I think he was just joking.
> 
> It was a really good movie. I enjoyed it thoroughly. It was too long, though.



oh ...lol . ..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

sam9s said:


> What!!!! porn?? this is how you perceived the movie .....wolf of wall street. DAMM!! .... It was one decent movie, if not ground breaking .....and definately not in must not watch ...cheeezzz!!!
> 
> 
> dont even start the movie *Before The Devil Knows You’re Dead*..... after the very first scene you will throw the TV, media player and then yourself out of the window /.....
> ...



I don't think Sam that either of the remaining two were flops. Seriously doubt it. 
Completely agree with you don't think they were stupid. 
Let's wait for Quan chi to clarify as to his definition of stupidity.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> I don't think Sam that either of the remaining two were flops. Seriously doubt it.
> Completely agree with you don't think they were stupid.
> Let's wait for Quan chi to clarify as to his definition of stupidity.



flops per the standard of how today we judge a movie ...... like 100-200-300 crore club ...lol ..... They must have definately recovered what they invested, they were atleast that much a success ....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

^ Sam9s, you still didn't respond to my earlier query here.
Was looking for some good movies to test out my HtIB.
Any suggestions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *The wolf of wall street 6/10*
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to appreciate in this movie?
> What was so great in this movie? Leonardo sure did way better movies in his life and in 2013 we got so many better movies than this.
> ...


That ASS scene...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 18, 2016)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] thanks for the response I think I got my answer. Btw yes rajeev masand is still one honest critic out there. But cant say how long he will stay that way. About raja sen yes he may have given harsh reviews to some good movies but most of his reviews & ratings are really appropriate. He is mostly bashed by bhai fans & other khan fans  for rating their movies appropriately.

Anyways about fan's director...hmm.. guys I actually meant his last two movies (especially) were stupid. I  may not have responded to  your posts if you guys were not defending his last ch***tic movie called "shudh desi romance", since the flaws of his other movies can be ignored but this one is just bad. Well I don't judge a movie by its box office collections but by its quality, thus by flop I was not at all referring to the collections they made.

I have seen that movie maybe two to three years back thus I don't remember much otherwise I would have been happy to list all of its major flaws here. But one thing I do remember clearly is that the director (maybe even the story writer if there was any) was totally confused. He had no idea what message he wanted to give to the public. He couldn't even wrap up the movie properly & also decided to go for an open ending (for the public to decide). Also IIRC then there were many loopholes in the non existing story.

Well was it entertaining...yes maybe for some people mainly because of the locations & some colourful dialogues & screenplays. Thats about it. After watching the movie if you think about it then you will only blame yourself for watching it. Overall there is NOTHING in the movie. 

BTW since you guys wanted comparison then I think Rohit shetty's golmaal 1 & golmaal 2 is far better than this crap. I would also say aawara paagal deewana & deewane hue paagal is also better than this movie. Because at least their humor compensates for the logic less story.

_Ek aakhri sawal _ . If you guys understood the meaning of the title "SHUDDH DESI ROMANCE" then please do explain it to me. What was sudh desi in that romace?? I only know suddh desi ghee....


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2016)

quan chi said:


> Anyways about fan's director...hmm.. guys I actually meant his last two movies (especially) were stupid. I  may not have responded to  your posts if you guys were not defending his last ch***tic movie called "shudh desi romance", since the flaws of his other movies can be ignored but this one is just bad. Well, I don't judge a movie by its box office collections but by its quality, thus by flop I was not at all referring to the collections they made.
> 
> I have seen that movie maybe two to three years back thus I don't remember much otherwise I would have been happy to list all of its major flaws here. But one thing I do remember clearly is that the director (maybe even the story writer if there was any) was totally confused. He had no idea what message he wanted to give to the public. He couldn't even wrap up the movie properly & also decided to go for an open ending (for the public to decide). Also IIRC then there were many loopholes in the non existing story.
> 
> ...



Well I guess that movie was way out of your conventional brain beens, won't blame you, its NOT a desi romance...yes exactly, the typical one ..... that has a kiss hidden behind the two yellow sun flowers ...  ... and that is what most of us, are comfortable with I suppose....right!!. ....lol SDR is romance blunt, flat right on your face, with topics that cover the **ahem ahem** live in relation, and oh how that irritates the senses of soo many of us  ...lol  ..... curvy girls in bikinis running on the beach in some Salman Khan movie is just fine! As long as there is objectification, but livein relation ...becomes ...cheee cheee or ch***tic  ..lol. 

A reason a movie like Ki n Ka also was mostly rejected. unorthodox approach ....

and movie not wrapping up properly ...well ....On the contrary I felt the complexities between the three leading characters reached a very decent satisfying conclusion .....wonder if we were watching the same movie ....well ... blame the brain beens ...but its ok I can understand, Wolf of wall street becomes a porn movie for you, (*@Kaltrops *after this post I dont think he was joking, I think he was pretty serious) SDR in no way could have gone in to his movie comfort zone ...)

and to conclude ...... in one statement you say ...._"maybe even the story writer if there was any) was totally confused."_ and on the other it was entertaining coz of the screenplay ?? you contradicting your own statement ...lol


----------



## a_medico (Apr 19, 2016)

The invitation (2015) - Jabardast movie for those who like slow, atmospheric horror/suspense. Hidden gem.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> That ASS scene...



You don't miss this...*Blue Is the Warmest Color (2013)...*:silly_NF:


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2016)

quan chi said:


> [MENTION=870]
> 
> BTW since you guys wanted comparison then I think Rohit shetty's golmaal 1 & golmaal 2 is far better than this crap. I would also say aawara paagal deewana & deewane hue paagal is also better than this movie. Because at least their humor compensates for the logic less story.
> 
> What was sudh desi in that romace?? I only know suddh desi ghee....


I like some of Rohit Shetty movies especially Golmaal series all 3 of them pure entertainment. However I feel he has started taking it for granted. Dilwale was one case and too an extent Singham Returns. Deewane hue Pagal was a failed attempt at comedy. Didn't enjoy the movie at all and I believe that movie didn't work at the box office. Agree with other three movies that you mentioned they are definitely entertaining if not sensible type of movies. 
Too be very honest even I couldn't watch SDR for long but still of whatever I saw couldn't say it looked stupid. 
Let me watch it and get back to you on that front.

Loved the way Sam responded to your message posted.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Loved the way Sam responded to your message posted.



I can't agree with you here.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I can't agree with you here.



I didn't get you.
Also regarding FAN Movie comments posted by you. 
Did someone criticize SRK post watching the movie?
You mentioned that don't forget the Role of FAN was played by SRK.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 19, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Well I guess that movie was way out of your conventional brain beens, won't blame you, its NOT a desi romance...yes exactly, the typical one ..... that has a kiss hidden behind the two yellow sun flowers ...  ... and that is what most of us, are comfortable with I suppose....right!!. ....lol SDR is romance blunt, flat right on your face, with topics that cover the **ahem ahem** live in relation, and oh how that irritates the senses of soo many of us  ...lol  ..... curvy girls in bikinis running on the beach in some Salman Khan movie is just fine! As long as there is objectification, but livein relation ...becomes ...cheee cheee or ch***tic  ..lol.
> 
> A reason a movie like Ki n Ka also was mostly rejected. unorthodox approach ....
> 
> ...



I am not interested to watch that movie again. 

But I would like to suggest you something (in a friendly tone now please don't misunderstand that I am arguing with you.) Few days back I saw you & another member in this thread were calling each other names then apologizing to each other due to some misunderstanding. 
1. Always read *completely* & properly then try to understand what the poster is trying to say before commenting on him or jumping to any conclusions. I think I have repeated this sentence many times in this forum.
You are still stuck with the wolf of wall street thing thus I take it you still didn't understand that post. Well let me re quote that  





> Posting a porn movie is not allowed in this forum you should know it. Moreover it goes straight to must not watch or *maybe one time watch*.


See I have put an option too which means it is not completely unwatchable according to me. The last part of the sentence means either you may find it decent or you may not like it. Which means its better that you give it a try & decide for yourself. Also remember this movie is based on Jordan Belfort. The way this movie was made some..ah **** it not some but many people thought it was just made to glorify a con man which means it was glorifying a crime. yes or no? again its subjective. I don't want to go there.

About that porn part....well like in a movie if people explain everything explicitly every time then the conversation/dialogues will become boring maybe even childish. You watch a lot of movies thus I leave it to you to figure that out if I was serious or joking....no comments on that.

2. Okay then as per your definition SDR is just an irony? or its a desi romance without that flower censor? Sorry if I am  getting it wrong.
But it seems you are kind of confused or may be irritated because I called a movie stupid which you liked. Therefore you used the words "conventional brain beens" & "movie comfort zone" & started judging my real life mentality (At least from your sentences it seems like that) on the subject like live in relationship, which I had barely touched.
In fact I said nothing about the film subject. I only said about its flaws & execution & asked to explain why is it named so. Then how it proves that this movie is not in my comfort zone? If it wasn't then I wouldn't have seen it completely.

Coming to Ki & ka. I have not seen that movie but the subject of the film is very good. I like that. I can't comment on the movie personally since I have not seen it. However the reason which you have given for its rejection "unorthodox approach " is complete BS.(Again I am not calling you anything I am just calling the reason you have given is BS) 
I have read some reviews about it & mostly people there really liked the idea or the subject of the movie but they hated the way it was executed. Having a good subject only cannot make a film great if its execution is poor. 
Even a poor execution can completely alter the basic idea of the film which may lead to misunderstanding.

Please don't give this "unorthodox approach" excuse for every film which you liked & the others didn't.

3. If anybody in this forum is planning to watch SDR then please do focus on the character "tara". I am sure you will find bigger flaws in her story. 


> On the contrary I felt the complexities between the three leading characters reached a very decent satisfying conclusion .....wonder if we were watching the same movie


I don't mind if you find that conclusion satisfying. For me the story starts from a point then it goes to another point from there it just goes in circle & ends in the circle itself without reaching any destination.  
Yes we were watching the same movie. Only our opinions were different at the end.

4. Now consider this situation "I went to meet xyz in a bad mood, but I came back home feeling refreshed & happy". People can write a 30 min to 1 hr screenplay based on this situation which can be funny, serious,sensual or just normal. Now is that a story? If it is then I am sorry SDR has a story but even that story is flawed. Sorry if I am wrong anywhere.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I can't agree with you here.



lol .... why on mother earth would you agree, there's north-south pole difference of opinion beetween your choice of movies and mine, only 2/50 movies is the max we get along on the same liking ...lol .....BTW .... your statement looks more like  .... you actually agree with me than not .... formation is not correct ... 

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> I am not interested to watch that movie again.
> 
> But I would like to suggest you something (in a friendly tone now please don't misunderstand that I am arguing with you.) Few days back I saw you & another member in this thread were calling each other names then apologizing to each other due to some misunderstanding.
> 1. Always read *completely* & properly then try to understand what the poster is trying to say before commenting on him or jumping to any conclusions. I think I have repeated this sentence many times in this forum.
> ...



I am not confused for you calling the movie stupid ....irritated yes a bit, and I am being honest here ..., ...... if their is any media entertainment or a political or social norm, that is complex enough to be beyond my mental comprehension, I will admit I couldn't get it and did not like it ..... rather than calling it just plain stupid or otherwise.... this means in your definition people who will love this movie are also stupid, since its a stupid movie per you ????? Your conventional brain beans were stimulated, does not make the subject stupid ... Plain and simple .... 

Coming to conventional brain beans or movie comfort zone ....does not mean that there is something wrong with the brain, and yes real life mentality does reflect on the choices we make in our life, including the kind of movies we watch and like, again that does not mean there is something wrong with the person. Being conventional and not in the movie comfort zone is not a crime, but does state the approach of a person on certain norms of life and society. Hence, I commented, that accepting live-in relation might not be in your brain beens .... lots of others as well ..... and BTW what else was there to touch in SDR, except live-in relation. The movie was entirely based on that and the complexities between the 3 protagonists.....

Coming to unorthodox approach ..... why!!!! what's wrong in that, incidentally we discussed two movies in a span of just 2 previous pages of the thread hence it just appears that I am giving the same reason for movies I like ..... Ki n Ka does have an unorthodox approach ... (if you don't know the meaning of Unorthodox, just google before calling it BS .... gives a retard impression ...again I am also not calling you anything, just giving you the reason you have given is retard   .. 

I think the execution of the film was the pivot point, you couldn't get it, so did lot many others ....sorry ...lets move on ...period ..!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2016)

sam9s said:


> lol .... why on mother earth would you agree, there's north-south pole difference of opinion beetween your choice of movies and mine, only 2/50 movies is the max we get along on the same liking ...lol .....BTW .... your statement looks more like  .... you actually agree with me than not .... formation is not correct ...



I know what I wrote and what I wrote is correct.

What I wrote and deleted was "I can't agree with you here. He off-late started attacking on personal basis. Ridiculing fellow members wherever there was a disagreement with his opinion. He used to be a sensible person but now just tries force-feed his opinion down the opposition.
What he wrote in response to [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] is full of such ridicule and I did not like his tone too."

But, I deleted that part thinking I might be over-reacting and waited to see if [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] also felt the same way that I felt reading your comments.

Yes, our views differ and always did. What did change is, you used to respect opinions other than your and accepted that there could be people who may not agree with you always. This is changed now.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I know what I wrote and what I wrote is correct.
> 
> What I wrote and deleted was "I can't agree with you here. He off-late started attacking on personal basis. Ridiculing fellow members wherever there was a disagreement with his opinion. He used to be a sensible person but now just tries force-feed his opinion down the opposition.
> What he wrote in response to    [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] is full of such ridicule and I did not like his tone too."
> ...



"I cant agree "more" with you here"..... .... add "more" and the entire meaning of the sentence changes, so yes you wrote what you wrote but it ain't entirely correct ...
ok coming to ...off late ....lets take last 100 pages (that's not even close to off late) .... bring any "one" statement where I have "Ridicule" a member ....."One" statement is all I am asking . And in NO statement or sentence that I made quoting   [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] have I ridiculed him ..... I still stand by what I said, he was not comfortable with the unconventional SDR approach and that is the truth ..... you did not like Ki n Ka, said it did not make any sense and yet praise all SRK Crap ...... which again is truth ..... truth hurts maybe but that does not in no ways comes under the definition of "Ridicule" .... ok ..... I might be direct, blunt ..... but does not mean I do not respect members or ridicule them ..... get that fact straight brother ....


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2016)

sam let's take this light and leave it at this.
quan chi and rhitwick as well.
*Let Peace Prevail.*

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION], I remember there was once some discussion going on about the masala entertainment movies wherein what you and asingh told I could co-relate.
I thought we both think alike when it comes to movie tastes.
All of sudden I saw you bashing SDR which again I brought it up coz of Maneesh Sharma.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 20, 2016)

a_medico said:


> The invitation (2015) - Jabardast movie for those who like slow, atmospheric horror/suspense. Hidden gem.



This looks interesting, acquired, will watch and review ...thnx for sharing ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2016)

SRK debate


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> SRK debate



Where & When?
Is Rhitwick involved?
Who is going to win?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 20, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Where & When?
> Is Rhitwick involved?
> Who is going to win?


Wwe payback.. AJ Styles..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Wwe payback.. AJ Styles..



What's that bro?
Who is AJ?
WWE?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 21, 2016)

sam9s said:


> I am not confused for you calling the movie stupid ....irritated yes a bit, and I am being honest here ..., ...... if their is any media entertainment or a political or social norm, that is complex enough to be beyond my mental comprehension,* I will admit I couldn't get it and did not like it ..... rather than calling it just plain stupid or otherwise....*



But..._Arey toh bola na maine_... I didn't get the meaning of SDR please explain it to me! Didn't I? 
I felt the movie is stupid then why should't I say it? why should I sugarcoat it? I have given my reasons too. 

If you think you can give reasons for those big loopholes & explain the movie more appropriately then please do so no one is stopping you.



sam9s said:


> *this means in your definition *people who will love this movie are also stupid, since its a stupid movie per you ????? Your conventional brain beans were stimulated, does not make the subject stupid ... Plain and simple ....



Wait......My definition?? what are you saying....? (There is no need to get so much angry). Guys did I defined anything? 
You see I am sorry that *you are interpreting it that way*.You are defining it that way. You are understanding it that way. *You are putting words in my mouth*! Yes that the truth & you are going on telling me about my conventional brain beans....*this is the thing which I am really not understanding*. 

Let me give you an example..*Read completely please*.

One of my close friend's mother is a fan of salman khan she likes his appearance on screen.She has seen bodyguard, ready, ek tha tiger,dabaang... almost all the movies. Even she likes many of them. Let me tell you she is an educated, good, polite & mature (I mean mentally) lady. 
However her son & I hates majority of those movies & feels they are just plain stupid. Er...not only us but many people thinks they are stupid....Now according to you what should her son call her...??? Please answer.

Even my previous boss who was also a nice person liked almost all srk movies? But trust me he was not a *****.

Another example from this thread
I think In this thread me & many others had bashed chennai express & may have called it a c*****tic movie. Does that means we called rhitwick a c****a too?? If you think yes then please explain the reason why? How is rhitwick related to chennai express? Did he made it? He likes SRK that is his biggest mistake so he is a stupid? Then anybody who likes  SRK is a c****a? That means even srk's family members if they loves him then they are stupid too??? 

_............Arey bhai kya bol rahe ho zara soch ke bolo.....this is just a normal movie discussion thread...if you are behaving like some of those rowdy youtube salman khan fans & have sworn to make me look like stupid for revenge then....I have nothing to say I only feel sorry for you. _



sam9s said:


> Coming to conventional brain beans or movie comfort zone ....does not mean that there is something wrong with the brain, and yes real life mentality does reflect on the choices we make in our life, including the kind of movies we watch and like, again that does not mean there is something wrong with the person. Being conventional and not in the movie comfort zone is not a crime, but does state the approach of a person on certain norms of life and society. Hence, I commented, that accepting live-in relation might not be in your brain beens .... lots of others as well ..... and BTW *what else was there to touch in SDR*, except live-in relation. The movie was entirely based on that and the complexities between the 3 protagonists.....



But I hardly said anything about the topic.....what else?.. sorry I didn't get what you meant by that. In every movie we see direction, story,screenplay,dialogues,character development...etc etc..
*Okay now I understand what you want to say*. For you SDR is just a film made on complexities between the 3 protagonists so we should not consider anything else..right?...hmmm...No wonder my brain beans are conventional lets leave it here...

Btw another suggestion we don't know each other, we never met, never spoke in real life & you just by reading my post (& not even asking me to clarify something which you didn't get) started judging me. This is something very rude. Although I don't mind but in real life people may mind...

You have rated jupiter ascending 7/10 did I said anything to you? did I judged you?
Even the poster of that movie makes me uncomfortable. I loathe that movie.



sam9s said:


> Coming to unorthodox approach ..... why!!!! what's wrong in that, *incidentally we discussed two movies in a span of just 2 previous pages of the thread* hence it just appears that I am giving the same reason for movies I like ..... *Ki n Ka does have an unorthodox approach* ... (if you don't know the meaning of Unorthodox, just google before calling it BS .... gives a retard impression ...again I am also not calling you anything, just giving you the reason you have given is retard   ..
> 
> I think the execution of the film was the pivot point, you couldn't get it, so did lot many others ....sorry ...lets move on ...period ..!


I was referring to those two movies only. Because in both you have given the same reason. Well its my fault I also thought you must have given that that reason for liking jupiter ascending too... but you didn't. sorry.

yes Ki n Ka does have an unorthodox approach...wait unorthodox - Dictionary Definition : Vocabulary.co well I could only find this meaning if there is any other then please do clarify. Thus according to the meaning given above I am sure it does have an unorthodox approach & I NEVER DENIED IT in my previous post tooooooooo....what is your problem????????? Sorry again.

_Poora paragrph thande dimaag se please please read karo. usse samajhne ki kaushish karo..yeh forum hai yaha pe bol ke acche se har baat samjhaya nahi ja sakta. Phir bhi samajh nahi aye to shayed mera ya OP ka mistake ho sakta hai mujhse ya usse poocho._



> Coming to Ki & ka. I have not seen that movie but the subject of the film is very good. I like that. I can't comment on the movie personally since I have not seen it. However *the reason* which you have given* for its rejection* *"unorthodox approach "* is complete BS.(Again I am not calling you anything I am just calling the reason you have given is BS)



Let me state it CLEARLY for you. I have put it in caps just to make sure you don't misunderstand it this time
YOU SAID THE MOVIE WAS REJECTED BECAUSE OF ITS UNORTHODOX APPROACH. I SAID NO I DISAGREE WITH YOU. I THINK IT WAS REJECTED *NOT BECAUSE OF ITS UNCONVENTIONAL  APPROACH* BUT BECAUSE IT WAS MADE POORLY ACCORDING TO MOST OF THE REVIEWERS.
THEREFORE IF YOU HAVE LIKED IT THEN ITS OKAY BUT DON'T SAY THAT OTHERS REJECTED IT BECAUSE IT HAS UNORTHODOX APPROACH. 

Now if I interpret your statement (like you did with mine) I take it you mean to say majority of the viewers are not that intelligent & open minded like you thus they failed to get the meaning & beauty of these movies.....Okay I have no problem with that too its possible....but before saying others something & taking their dislike on movies you like as a personal insult please discuss it with them first.



ajayritik said:


> sam let's take this light and leave it at this.
> quan chi and rhitwick as well.
> *Let Peace Prevail.*
> 
> ...



_Arey aap baar baar beech beech me kyoun kood rahe ho..aapne to poori movie dekhi bhi nahi hai..stadium pe baith ke popcorn khao...ya to kuch thanda piyo..... aur show enjoy karo...... _


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ohhh so much typing... 
(Increased post count)


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ohhh so much typing...
> (Increased post count)



Na, it didn't. Posting in "chit-chat" doesn't increase post count!

- - - Updated - - -

Trailer released for "The girl on the train"

Just finished the book 2 weeks back. If made properly could get an Oscar nomination.

[YOUTUBE]WOuKLtSVFcY[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

*Monsters 6/10*

Could have been better. Falls in the league of "Cloverfield" but not a "found footage" movie.

*Manjunath 7.5/10*

A surprisingly well made movie which kinda lacks sheen in lateral part of second half.
Seema Biswas did a marvelous job in the role of Manjunath's mother.
Check it out for sure.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2016)

quan chi said:


> But..._Arey toh bola na maine_... I didn't get the meaning of SDR please explain it to me! Didn't I?
> I felt the movie is stupid then why should't I say it? why should I sugarcoat it? I have given my reasons too.



There is a difference between not sugarcoting and being decent in criticizing .... got it ...



> One of my close friend's mother is a fan of salman khan she likes his appearance on screen.She has seen bodyguard, ready, ek tha tiger,dabaang... almost all the movies. Even she likes many of them. Let me tell you she is an educated, good, polite & mature (I mean mentally) lady.
> However her son & I hates majority of those movies & feels they are just plain stupid. Er...not only us but many people thinks they are stupid....Now according to you what should her son call her...??? Please answer.
> 
> Even my previous boss who was also a nice person liked almost all srk movies? But trust me he was not a *****.
> ...



Hay Bhawaan ... that was juat a reference ... A figure of speech ......"that if you call xyz to a subject does not incriminate the subject lover".....god damm man I give up explaining .....iitna bada explaination  ..... but the core remains same, you didnt get a thing.... ..... sorry bro that I tried to explain you or even labeled the movie for you.



> Btw another suggestion we don't know each other, we never met, never spoke in real life & you just by reading my post (& not even asking me to clarify something which you didn't get) started judging me. This is something very rude. Although I don't mind but in real life people may mind...



mmm how am I being rude when I say your conventional nature might have blocked your senses to appriciate a movie like SDR. I think I did explain here ...... 





> Coming to conventional brain beans or movie comfort zone ....does not mean that there is something wrong with the brain, and yes real life mentality does reflect on the choices we make in our life, including the kind of movies we watch and like, again that does not mean there is something wrong with the person. Being conventional and not in the movie comfort zone is not a crime, but does state the approach of a person on certain norms of life and society.





> Let me state it CLEARLY for you. I have put it in caps just to make sure you don't misunderstand it this time
> YOU SAID THE MOVIE WAS REJECTED BECAUSE OF ITS UNORTHODOX APPROACH. I SAID NO I DISAGREE WITH YOU. I THINK IT WAS REJECTED *NOT BECAUSE OF ITS UNCONVENTIONAL  APPROACH* BUT BECAUSE IT WAS MADE POORLY ACCORDING TO MOST OF THE REVIEWERS.
> THEREFORE IF YOU HAVE LIKED IT THEN ITS OKAY BUT DON'T SAY THAT OTHERS REJECTED IT BECAUSE IT HAS UNORTHODOX APPROACH.



Nope and I disagree with you, it was rejected coz of unorthodox approch. and its not only this fourm. I have come to this conclusion as I write discues movies in truck loads of other social media mediums as well, including blogs and facebook and I see people complaining for this very reason. Hence my this derivation



> Now if I interpret your statement (like you did with mine) I take it you mean to say majority of the viewers are not that intelligent & open minded like you thus they failed to get the meaning & beauty of these movies.....Okay I have no problem with that too its possible....*but before saying others something & taking their dislike on movies you like as a personal insult please discuss it with them first.*



lol ...I dont get it ... if I say you "might" be an introvert for not liking this move ...how does this become "insult" ...lol ....and then you say I am putting words in your mouth ....... you yourself seems to be under this complex that if I am open minended and you are not, this means somethings wrong with you .... or others who are introvert for that matter .........EXAMPLE ... I did NOT like "hum dil de chukay sanam" at all I dispised that movie, coz I feel that its very orthodox and introvert in its approch of romance. love and marrage .... thats IMHO (IN MY HUMBLE OPENION) .... ...so if someone says I am too openminded or western or I dont know you put the words ....DOES NOT MAKE ME A BAD PERSON neither DO YOU become a bad person for being the opposite and I would not take it as an "Insult" as well like you and rhitwick are taking it incase of SDR ........ cheeeez man  .....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2016)

sam9s said:


> as you and rhitwick are taking it incase of SDR ........ cheeeez man  .....


 [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] I've not seen SDR and I refrained from making any comment on it. So don't drag me here.
b/w I had already explained my issue and that was how you were dealing or responding to the views that did not match with you.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 22, 2016)

What's sdr?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] I've not seen SDR and I refrained from making any comment on it. So don't drag me here.
> b/w I had already explained my issue and that was how you were dealing or responding to the views that did not match with you.



ok ... not with SDR, with Ki n Ka then ...right!! ...and I also have replied ..... if I were a "Ridicule" kind of person I wouldn't gain the kind of respect I have on the online community ... ...you got that ...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2016)

sam9s said:


> ok ... not with SDR, with Ki n Ka then ...right!! ...and I also have replied ..... if I were a "Ridicule" kind of person I wouldn't gain the kind of respect I have on the online community ... ...you got that ...



No I did not. 

Your past fame does not make you invincible to present situations. I've stated over and over that you used to respect other voices and more than one time we ended a discussion with "let's agree to disagree" but in those days I can't recall you being personal with anyone.
This has changed recently. 

Discuss with logic.

"Ki and Ka" was bad movie and reasons were given against them. You cam out with saying "that was an unorthodox approach" and rested your case. You found a message from the movie "that even if the roles were reversed nothing did change at all" well not even "R Balki" was ever heard in numerous interviews stating that was the message he wanted to pass.
Suddenly your version of the story becomes more true than the author's. 

Well, [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] already stated what he disliked in SDR and it would be nice to answer him to the point rather mocking him about his "brainbeans". Please do that and then let's have a good logic based debate on *SDR*


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2016)

quan chi said:


> _Arey aap baar baar beech beech me kyoun kood rahe ho..aapne to poori movie dekhi bhi nahi hai..stadium pe baith ke popcorn hao...ya to kuch thanda piyo..... aur show enjoy karo...... _


Bhai aap to kamaal ho. Chalo kuch der aur hi sahin Caramel Pop Corn Khate hai



amit.tiger12 said:


> What's sdr?



Fassad ki jad
(Shuddh Desi Romance.)

- - - Updated - - -

Watched Jungle book yesterday was really amazing.
After long time watched movie on Imax 3D.
Is the hindi version good enough to watch. Who are the guys doing the hindi dubbing?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> No I did not.
> 
> Your past fame does not make you invincible to present situations. I've stated over and over that you used to respect other voices and more than one time we ended a discussion with "let's agree to disagree" but in those days I can't recall you being personal with anyone.
> This has changed recently.



and I am ...stating over and over again that you being paranoid and delusional if you think I have changed ..... or stopped respecting others, or getting personal for that matter ....




> "Ki and Ka" was bad movie and reasons were given against them. You cam out with saying "that was an unorthodox approach" and rested your case. You found a message from the movie "that even if the roles were reversed nothing did change at all" well not even "R Balki" was ever heard in numerous interviews stating that was the message he wanted to pass.
> Suddenly your version of the story becomes more true than the author's.



He He He   *Its spelled out in the movie like A, B, C*. R.Balki would be looking stupid, explaining the movie that was spelled out to you ...lol .... man sorry I had no idea you were that lost ...... .......I remember you were lost in movie *Edge of tomorrow * as well ...just plain disliked it coz it was repeating the scenario again and again .. ..lolzzzzz .. Now plzz I am not gonna explain that movie to you .....



> Well,   [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] already stated what he disliked in SDR and it would be nice to answer him to the point rather mocking him about his "brainbeans". Please do that and then let's have a good logic based debate on *SDR*



looks like Brain Beans wrongly touched your senses....lol.  .... Well I will admit its kinda derogatory,(kinda of, mind you.. ) but nothing that should be taken so personal which is what you took it to be and to an extent Quan Chi as well .... 

... and BTW I have already explained in details as to why I think he might have disliked the movie ....read my posts again (if possible)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey buddies stop this convo and show me some movies..

This is what virtual world non sense. We stop respecting others opinions and don't listen to them. And spend time fighting who is right.. 
Stop this.

PS. Not read your convo. Thank you.


----------



## snap (Apr 22, 2016)

Guise its just movies


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey buddies stop this convo and show me some movies..
> 
> This is what virtual world non sense. We stop respecting others opinions and don't listen to them. And spend time fighting who is right..
> Stop this.
> ...



this aint virtual world BTW ...  Social World yes ...  But I get what you mean here ...... didnt you enjoy the show .....  ....


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 23, 2016)

I did, I did. last time I said something like this you were aiming at me. This was good to read but I'll tell you what, after all this conversations you people still come together and talk normally is what I like. it wasn't like this few years back, people were so arrogant to accept anything but it all started changing around 2012 or 2013 I guess. And seniors members were always as cool as cucumbers from starting.

- - - Updated - - -

I am not sure which year it was which initiated the change


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2016)

lol ... I am still cool with rhitwick and Quan Chi ... and will normally discuss movies ....with both .... and after a couple of pages we might again disagree and have a tiff tiff for few paras and then be normal again, ... and it continues .......that's how I see  ... I don't even remember all this for long, I certainly don't remember I came at you ...lol ....


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2016)

Watched *Mr Nobody* again yesterday, when I was not in mood for anything else. 
It's some interesting movie. The editing of this movie is amazing. Gives so much to think for your grey cells. Incredible. Just incredible.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Watched *Mr Nobody* again yesterday, when I was not in mood for anything else.
> It's some interesting movie. The editing of this movie is amazing. Gives so much to think for your grey cells. Incredible. Just incredible.


2009? Right?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Watched *Mr Nobody* again yesterday, when I was not in mood for anything else.
> It's some interesting movie. The editing of this movie is amazing. Gives so much to think for your grey cells. Incredible. Just incredible.




Thanks...Added to my list...:smile_NF:


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> 2009? Right?


Yes.
Mr. Nobody (2009) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2016)

*The Invitation 6.5/10* (.5 extra for the very last scene)

Good movie.

*The Curse of the witching tree 5.9/10*

The movie goes very till last 10 minutes then lost its way. The conclusion makes no sense.
Check it out, has some good moments.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2016)

Bho Bho
Bho Bho (2016) - IMDb

3.5/5 (Marathi Movie)

Quality movie.
Dog murdered a woman, case took by private investigator and ex cop. Suspense comedy mystery has gripping story.
1st half is well executed written concept wise, movie is really good. You will enjoy it.
Lead role played by Prashant Damle, theatre actor, good performance by him.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2016)

*Fan*
If I want to use one word to describer this movie it would be *Disappointment*
The movie review given by KRK was pretty close to what it actually turned out to be.
I was really looking forward to this movie after a line of not so great movies by SRK.
This is coming from non-SRK fan.
There are hardly any thrilling moments in the movie. 
I think most of these aging superstars are taking their stardom lightly.
Hopefully we have something better in Raees.
I somehow felt the character Aryan Khanna who is the star had a decent performance.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2016)

*Munich 7/10*

You might or might not be aware of a recent sting operation of "Narada News" done by company CEO "Mathew Samuels"
He's quoted at few places that he watched this movie 10 times while preparing for the sting. That was my motivation for watching this.

Eric Bana did good. Guess this must be one of Daniel Craig's movies from early his career. Played a kinda sidekick and forgettable part.
Pace is slow though.

- - - Updated - - -

*The Dressmaker 6/10*

The movie has an uncanny graph of events. 5 minutes to climax and the speed of things happening increases. 
Reminds me of the meme line "Well, that escalated quickly"

Watch out only for "Judy Davis's" acting. She steals every scene she's in.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2016)

*The Mule (2014) -  8/10.*

*Plot Summary*:A first-time drug mule tries desperately to prevent his body from  giving up its lethal cargo after Australian authorities take him into  custody.

The Mule (2014) - IMD


----------



## quan chi (Apr 27, 2016)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] he got very angry because I called that movie a ch***@. Please give him some time to cool down.
I think we all respect him (In fact I respect everyone unless you do something disrespectful) also I didn't mind what ever he said to me. I was just trying to make him understand that he was taking the subject to a different route & he should not say these type of things to others because others may misunderstand him or may not take it lightly. 



amit.tiger12 said:


> What's sdr?


Its a movie called sudh desi romance. All the chutzpa you have seen in the previous pages was due to this movie. Now you can understand slightly how this movie is.   
Thus it can be said that this is a ch**** movie.

Hence proved!



Spoiler



_Isse pehle sam9s danda leke aa jaye I am out!!_ :bye_NF: Btw before I go guys please do check out this movie if you haven't


*The life of david gale*
The ratings given at IMDB are almost accurate. However ignore the ratings given by critics at metacritic & rotten tomatoes. See the user ratings there those are the ratings which you should refer for this movie. I am still not sure why the critics rated this movie so badly.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2016)

//Offtopic 

This is like reverse "Tujhe bulaye" from "Ram teri ganga maili"

Please watch this full.

[YOUTUBE]RtLlgFzdNug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 27, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Fassad ki jad
> (Shuddh Desi Romance.)





quan chi said:


> Its a movie called sudh desi romance. All the chutzpa you have seen in the previous pages was due to this movie. Now you can understand slightly how this movie is.
> Thus it can be said that this is a ch**** movie.
> 
> Hence proved!.



Ok. SDR want to show every other country, that how indians everyday sex like.. Hahaha..

P.S. please don't start conversation again.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok. SDR want to show every other country, that how indians everyday sex like.. Hahaha..



You mean to say (jokingly of course) that the movie was made to demystify the "sudh desi romance" (whatever its definition is) concept?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2016)

@quanchi, bhai after watching Fan I agree with your views about Maneesh Sharma.
*Band Baaja Baarat*-Refreshing and good
*Ricky Bahl Vs Ladies*- ok ok type
*SDR*- Didn't watch but looked little boring to me
*Fan*- Box office collections clearly show what Maneesh Sharma has done to SRK.
So looks like he is got around 1.5 /4


----------



## sam9s (Apr 27, 2016)

quan chi said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] he got very angry because I called that movie a ch***@. Please give him some time to cool down.
> I think we all respect him (In fact I respect everyone unless you do something disrespectful) also I didn't mind what ever he said to me. I was just trying to make him understand that he was taking the subject to a different route & he should not say these type of things to others because others may misunderstand him or may not take it lightly. .



No danda .....brain beans have gone from fresh to stale now ...sorry whats the point of wasting the dannda ...lol ....


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 28, 2016)

Monkey King (2014) - IMD = 6/10

The Monkey King the Legend Begins (2016) - IMD = 5/10

Both fantasy movies are good for  Chinese movie lovers.. 2014 movie has good vfx (etc) and action. Unfortunately both movies not available in English language, subtitles can be annoying. You should enjoy 1st part on big TV or projector. Descent story, 1st part was better than 2nd part (imdb has different opinions). Overall watch for fun. Nothing there other than visual appeals.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2016)

"The Departed" or "Infernal Affairs"?

Which version to watch?

- - - Updated - - -

You guys are taking too long to decide...

*Super 7.5/10*

"Kick ass", "Super" and "Defendor" all fall in kinda similar genre.

Yet to watch "Defendor" though.

Good movie, check it out.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> "The Departed" or "Infernal Affairs"?
> 
> Which version to watch?




*Infernal Affairs (2002)*

*Infernal Affairs 2 (2003)*>>>The Departed

*Infernal Affairs 3 (2003)*

Its must watch all parts, If time permits watch "The Departed" otherwise leave it as a crap.,


----------



## icebags (Apr 30, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Monkey King (2014) - IMD = 6/10
> 
> The Monkey King the Legend Begins (2016) - IMD = 5/10
> 
> Both fantasy movies are good for  Chinese movie lovers.. 2014 movie has good vfx (etc) and action. Unfortunately both movies not available in English language, subtitles can be annoying. You should enjoy 1st part on big TV or projector. Descent story, 1st part was better than 2nd part (imdb has different opinions). Overall watch for fun. Nothing there other than visual appeals.



did u watch MK 2015 one, that is animation though.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 30, 2016)

icebags said:


> did u watch MK 2015 one, that is animation though.


Nope...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2016)

*Sacrifice (2016) - 9/10.*

*Plot Summary*:Sacrifice is a story of how women in Shetlands Islands are murdered after giving birth to their 1st born for a ritual which has been followed since several hundred years.

Sacrifice (2016) - IMD


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> "The Departed" or "Infernal Affairs"?
> 
> Which version to watch?
> 
> ...



Both are ultimate .... I somehow liked The departed More ..... also Defendor is a must watch .. its nothing like Kick Ass .... much better and much subtle feel ....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2016)

*Term Life (2016) - 7/10.*

*Plot Summary*:The story is about a crook who plans heists is in turn hunted by mafia & police for the crime he did not commit where he runs away with his daughter and finally gets bonded with her.

Term Life (2016) - IMD


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok, one vote for "Infernal Affairs" and one for "The Departed"

So, that leaves me exactly where I was...which one go for first time watch?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 30, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, one vote for "Infernal Affairs" and one for "The Departed"
> 
> So, that leaves me exactly where I was...which one go for first time watch?



Always Original first...Finish the sequels first and than Xerox version...Don't watch single sequel alone all are co-related.,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2016)

*Flight Plan (2005) - 8/10.*

*Plot Summary*:A mother's search for her daughter aboard a plane where no body has seen her daughter boarding the plane.

Flightplan (2005) - IMD


*Big Game (2014) - 5/10.*

*Plot Summary*:A teenage boy helps the President of America escape from the terrorists who have downed Air Force 1 purposefully.

Big Game (2014) - IMD


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2016)

*Infernal Affairs 7/10*

(Shouldn't it be 'Internal affairs'?)

The movie is a bit confusing. Too many things happened but a balance or scene to scene transition is very fast. Well it ws difficult for me to catch up with what's happening.



Spoiler



Why did Lau killed the mob boss?
If I understand correctly Lau had more such moles who joined police along with him. What happened to them?



The movie is like a game of chess and both the parties are really good.


b/w felt like they took the concept of "Don" and took it one level further. 
Have you seen "Aurangzeb" ? Heard it's kinda similar to this concept.

- - - Updated - - -

*The Boy 6/10*

*img.nowrunning.com/content/Movie/2016/The-Boy/poster.jpg

Can't deny that did create a good claustrophobic environment up until the climax.
Then lost all respect it successfully created till climax.

A lost opportunity.

A word of caution, the scene in poster is not present in the movie. We are cheated here.

-------------------Update1---------------------
After reading this post in IMDB board the climax kinda make sens and not so bad.
The last part where Brahms ***SPOILER*** - IMD



- - - Updated - - -

b/w how about this *"The Boy"*

Seems interesting.


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *The Boy 6/10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My review..*Here*
This also similar genre..but its not comedy,Don't skip..*Housebound (2014) *


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2016)

shreeux said:


> This also similar genre..but its not comedy,Don't skip..*Housebound (2014) *


I won't. Was tracking this movie since the trailer came out then the torrent took way long to come out.
Lost hope on it till you posted about this.


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I won't. Was tracking this movie since the trailer came out then the torrent took way long to come out.
> Lost hope on it till you posted about this.



Still available in Pirate 1080/720...by Yify.,


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Still available in Pirate 1080/720...by Yify.,



Got it already.


----------



## shreeux (May 1, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Got it already.



Haha..Good to heard..Post your review after watch..:smile_NF:


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2016)

*Wristcutters: A love story 7/10*

This is one pure little gem hiding there.
A satire on suicide. Please watch it.

Recommended to the veterans.


----------



## Naveen.S (May 2, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Wristcutters: A love story 7/10*
> 
> This is one pure little gem hiding there.
> A satire on suicide. Please watch it.
> ...


Watched it a long time back. Really a good movie.


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Wristcutters: A love story 7/10*
> 
> This is one pure little gem hiding there.
> A satire on suicide. Please watch it.
> ...





Naveen.S said:


> Watched it a long time back. Really a good movie.



This looks like a decent movie, can anyone PM me the source plzz..


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2016)

sam9s said:


> This looks like a decent movie, can anyone PM me the source plzz..



Got this a long time (3-4 yrs) back. Can't say if it's still alive.
Even I need to search.


----------



## sam9s (May 3, 2016)

^^ Yes had to search a lot, got it, but not the usual 4-5GB rip I prefer, will watch it on TV rather my HT instead then ......


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 3, 2016)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Yes had to search a lot, got it, but not the usual 4-5GB rip I prefer, will watch it on TV rather my HT instead then ......


Ohh what a waste of HT... People download Blu-ray disk 20 GB+ single movie. Idk what they do after watching. I tried 7-8 gb movie download but it took so much time i deleted without watching it.. Hahaha


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 3, 2016)

Sairat (2016) - IMDb 9/10
Marathi language movie. 
Love story with caste barriers. Unsolved ending has different opinions of people.
Little lengthy, 30 min more than caption America civil war (haha), but you will not get bored for sure..
Must watch.. Can't reveal much..
Epic love story that takes a critical look at Indian society in the 21st century.

PS - 9/10 rating truly deserved by every character of the film..


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2016)

Don't know about fan movie but this is entertaining.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 3, 2016)

quan chi said:


> Don't know about an movie but this is entertaining.


There are many YouTube channels which uploads parody.. This Shudh Desi Ending is best among them.
Stardum ki hawa bum se nikal dete hai.. Hahaha


----------



## shintruong (May 6, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Sacrifice (2016) - 9/10.*
> 
> *Plot Summary*:Sacrifice is a story of how women in Shetlands Islands are murdered after giving birth to their 1st born for a ritual which has been followed since several hundred years.
> 
> Sacrifice (2016) - IMD



This should be 10/10. Had just watched it yesterday and i'm still thinking about it.
This is a must watch movie ever


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2016)

shintruong said:


> This should be 10/10. Had just watched it yesterday and i'm still thinking about it.
> This is a must watch movie ever



Awaiting for 1080p...:smile_NF:


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ohh what a waste of HT... People download Blu-ray disk 20 GB+ single movie. Idk what they do after watching. I tried 7-8 gb movie download but it took so much time i deleted without watching it.. Hahaha



bhai jab ghar pe badi se TV ho aur uske matching Home Theater ho then it makes sense to get a good rip.
Everybody has his own pregorative why do you want to comment on how the bandwidth is used.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 6, 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane*  - 6/10 

On its own this is a good movie but I went in expecting it to be linked to the first one (which was great IMO) & the fact that it was something else even changing the genre was a huge letdown. They should had called it something else.  May be the next Godzilla movie will be about 3 people in a room for 85% of the runtime.

For some reasons this movie reminded me of Wolf Creek 2


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2016)

*Captain America : Civil War 7/10*

I hate to admit but I've enjoyed this movie (I'm a pro DC boy but I've to admit Marvel is sure doing better movies than DC using their comics characters)

Good action scenes, one liners and spider-man(kid?!)

CGI at places felt like rushed but most of the time was good.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> bhai jab ghar pe badi se TV ho aur uske matching Home Theater ho then it makes sense to get a good rip.
> Everybody has his own pregorative why do you want to comment on how the bandwidth is used.


Bhai tune 1st line padhi...
I don't have HT, only have 5.1 speaker but used 1 time.. If he can utilise HT better so why not use great rip.. Even sam will also agree with me..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2016)

My view.

DC has very good concept of superheroes but not executed well.. 
Marvel has not that good concept of superhero but executed well..


----------



## ZTR (May 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> My view.
> 
> DC has very good concept of superheroes but not executed well..
> Marvel has not that good concept of superhero but executed well..


True cause story wise DC comics are far better than Marvels

(Speaking only about the comics)


----------



## jackal_79 (May 7, 2016)

Those who have watched infinity war, which is better. 2D or 3D?


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2016)

BC or MC suna hai. Yeh DC kya hai?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> BC or MC suna hai. Yeh DC kya hai?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


D**k ch*d...
Hahaha..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> BC or MC suna hai. Yeh DC kya hai?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ohh what a waste of HT... People download Blu-ray disk 20 GB+ single movie. Idk what they do after watching. I tried 7-8 gb movie download but it took so much time i deleted without watching it.. Hahaha



Whats there to waste ??? a 5GB movie takes max 15-20 min to download for me bro .....  (Where r u??)... 

*www.speedtest.net/result/5308401379.png

The only reason I do not download abouve 5GB is FUP, coz I also use a lot of Netflix/Amazon Prime and also downlaod TV series 1GB rip minium per episode ....so have to manage my 100 GB FUP ...... how is it a wase of HT I dont understand ..... infact whats the co relation between the two .... please explain me ...

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Bhai tune 1st line padhi...
> I don't have HT, only have 5.1 speaker but used 1 time.. If he can utilise HT better so why not use great rip.. Even sam will also agree with me..



I didnt get you to begin with, so that I could have agreed. A 5GB rip (1080p) with DTS sound looks stunning on my HT. Plus as I explained, even though I have a good bandwidth, I still have a limited FUP, so have to manage. 4-5 GB rip is the avg I download even for casual drama movies ....... for something like avangers, or even Jupiter Ascending 7-8GB is the average, movies like star wars triligoy I have 10GB rip with DTS MA sound. And finaly movies like AVATAR and Saving Private Ryan, Transformers 1, Star Trek 1, which are like visual bliss or sound heven I purchased full Bluray Disk ........ So the size depends what kinds of movie I wanna enjoy  ...hope that make things clear ....

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Those who have watched infinity war, which is better. 2D or 3D?



Infinity wars  ????? They are supposed to be release in 2018 and 19 respectively ...


----------



## shreeux (May 8, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Whats there to waste ??? a 5GB movie takes max 15-20 min to download for me bro .....  (Where r u??)...
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5308401379.png
> 
> The only reason I do not download abouve 5GB is FUP, coz I also use a lot of Netflix/Amazon Prime and also downlaod TV series 1GB rip minium per episode ....so have to manage my 100 GB FUP ...... how is it a wase of HT I dont understand ..... infact whats the co relation between the two .... please explain me ...



Me to 100 GB FUP.......Some times FUP will not work..that time will download enormously...!!!

*i.imgur.com/A8EgO8h.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (May 8, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Whats there to waste ??? a 5GB movie takes max 15-20 min to download for me bro .....  (Where r u??)...
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5308401379.png
> 
> ...


Sorry ! I meant captain America: civil war.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (May 8, 2016)

*10 cloverfield lane*
Not anything ground breaking but overall a good movie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> BC or MC suna hai. Yeh DC kya hai?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Comics hai uncle 

DC Comics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi


----------



## jasku (May 8, 2016)

Watched 'The Big Short'  great movie, thoroughly enjoyable. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2016)

*Captain America : Civil Wars* ....Much Much Much better than BvS, and dont say those are two different movies, they arent, the comparison is inevitable. This is what BvS should be. Loved it. I knew Russo Brothers would not let me down, since CA:WS became my one of the top super hero movie. I am so glad that they are moving with the Marvel torch with Infinity wars, same can not be said for DC. The vs part was the best part in the movie both when the sides fought lightly and when they fought with actual anger. BvS ...I was snoring by the time two came together. Here the entire hall was clapping and cheering. The spider man character was handled splendidly. Over all very satisfying movie ....*7/10* for this one ..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2016)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] - IMAX ?


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2016)

*Everest (2015)* ... What a god damm powerful movie was this ..... Though my all time fav trek climbing movie (real or fictitious) remain the ultimate power house *Touching the void*, Everest does come close. Being very close to actual events it was even more horrifying, as was with touching the void. The performances are good enough andthe effects are spot on. I would like to specially mention the sound track, which was shattering, woofer shaking ....... gave a really in to the bizzare weather the movie showed. Over all a must watch ....*6.8/10*

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION] - IMAX ?



Nope here in Noida IMAX version was only with 3D and this movie is not shot in native 3D so opted the normal 2D version. I prefer IMAX 3d for only those which are natively shot in 3D like Jungle Book was...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Nope here in Noida IMAX version was only with 3D and this movie is not shot in native 3D so opted the normal 2D version. I prefer IMAX 3d for only those which are natively shot in 3D like Jungle Book was...



I see. Don't know then why is Bookmyshow showing IMAX 3D.


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I see. Don't know then why is Bookmyshow showing IMAX 3D.



Coz every 2D movie can also be converted to 3D post production, so ofcouece its available in 3D as well ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *Captain America : Civil Wars* ....Much Much Much better than BvS, and dont say those are two different movies, they arent, the comparison is inevitable. This is what BvS should be. Loved it. I knew Russo Brothers would not let me down, since CA:WS became my one of the top super hero movie. I am so glad that they are moving with the Marvel torch with Infinity wars, same can not be said for DC. The vs part was the best part in the movie both when the sides fought lightly and when they fought with actual anger. BvS ...I was snoring by the time two came together. Here the entire hall was clapping and cheering. The spider man character was handled splendidly. Over all very satisfying movie ....*7/10* for this one ..



This is a rare event which comes in may be once in 1000 years....that our views and ratings matched for a movie!!!


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> This is a rare event which comes in may be once in 1000 years....that our views and ratings matched for a movie!!!



:cool_NF:  Amen to that


----------



## ajayritik (May 9, 2016)

sam9s said:


> :cool_NF:  Amen to that



aur bhai kya haal hai Samret?


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2016)

sab theak aap sunao ...


----------



## a_medico (May 9, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> This is a rare event which comes in may be once in 1000 years....that our views and ratings matched for a movie!!!



Aap dono ke right shoulder par Trishul ka tattoo bhi hai kya?


----------



## ajayritik (May 9, 2016)

sam9s said:


> sab theak aap sunao ...



My Smart TV 3D Samsung is gone kaput. No movies no TV for close to a month now.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 9, 2016)

Watched Deadpool- 6.5/10
Not that great as i expected not that much action and comedy as it was hyped


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2016)

Originally created 3D video is far better than 2D to 3D conversion. 
In 3D everything should be positioned centered.. & where as in 2D everything is flat. But conversion softwares are doing good job so as the 3D camera/device. Try yourself converting any 2d content and compare originally created 3d content.
P.S. Movie not shoot in 3D don't even e watch that in 3D thing..


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Aap dono ke right shoulder par Trishul ka tattoo bhi hai kya?



Jab ladon to problem??? jab bhai chara dhikhao to problem ??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

Please review...
The Man Who Knew Infinity (2015) - IMDb

All screens are too far from home...


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane* - Loved it. The atmosphere created worked for me big time. A bit slow, but never a dull moment.


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Please review...
> The Man Who Knew Infinity (2015) - IMDb
> 
> All screens are too far from home...



Its story of Legend Mathematical Genius...Don't expect review....

*i.imgur.com/MgCaWW5.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2016)

shreeux what about the new movie starring Surya?
24?
Did you watch it yet?


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> shreeux what about the new movie starring Surya?
> 24?
> Did you watch it yet?



No bro...Its time travel story...!!!

You may watch this..low budget comedy time travel movie...*Indru Netru Naalai (2015)*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

shreeux said:


> No bro...Its time travel story...!!!
> 
> You may watch this..low budget comedy time travel movie...*Indru Netru Naalai (2015)*


Hey if you watch 24 please review.. 

Guys please review all movies from world not only Hollywood, review regional movie also...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Its story of Legend Mathematical Genius...Don't expect review....
> 
> *i.imgur.com/MgCaWW5.jpg


Hey buddy i want review for cinema, and not the man who knew infinity..
Because IMDb ratings are low..


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2016)

shreeux said:


> No bro...Its time travel story...!!!
> 
> You may watch this..low budget comedy time travel movie...*Indru Netru Naalai (2015)*



Once my TV gets fixed I will.


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey buddy i want review for cinema, and not the man who knew infinity..
> Because IMDb ratings are low..




Dont select to watch movie for ratings only...For Biography's

Already watched in tamil *Ramanujan (2014). 

*Awaiting for good print, How they make in Hollywood


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Dont select to watch movie for ratings only...For Biography's
> 
> Already watched in tamil *Ramanujan (2014).
> 
> *Awaiting for good print, How they make in Hollywood


I have to travel more than 1 hour by train  (1 hr 35min) for watching that movie. So looking for positive reaction. Anyway I'm going to watch that movie.


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I have to travel more than 1 hour by train  (1 hr 35min) for watching that movie. So looking for positive reaction. Anyway I'm going to watch that movie.




Don't expect too much...Its Biography movies...!!!

Otherwise wait for good print..Watch it later..!!!
Be Indian..!!!:smile_NF:


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Me to 100 GB FUP.......Some times FUP will not work..that time will download enormously...!!!




Today my FUP not update or working..Again download full swing today..:winking_NF:


*i.imgur.com/HQdcMPV.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2016)

Man, what the heck! at which place are you and what isp you are using?


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Man, what the heck! at which place are you and what isp you are using?




Live in Chennai,
Using Airtel


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

Your net speed, charges, net plan, provider.. 

My net
MTNL, Unlimited Combo (with landline charges), 2 Mbps, ₹ 660.
Wanted DC++ connection for mtnl, but it's not available for MTNL.

What about you friends.?


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Your net speed, charges, net plan, provider..
> 
> My net
> MTNL, Unlimited Combo (with landline charges), 2 Mbps, ₹ 660.
> ...




8 MBPS,FUB 100GB After that 512kbps
Cost 1499


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2016)

@offtopic guys. Please open a new thread and continue there.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> @offtopic guys. Please open a new thread and continue there.


If you see earlier post some other guy started @offtopic discussion.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 10, 2016)

shreeux said:


> 8 MBPS,FUB 100GB After that 512kbps
> Cost 1499


FUP not sufficient, overall good package.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 10, 2016)

Can anyone suggest some website where I could get old classic movies?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 10, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone suggest some website where I could get old classic movies?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



You may get any t**rent sites or yts.ag


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2016)

Sorry guys for goin offtopic.  [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] okkkk. thanks


----------



## lovedonator (May 10, 2016)

Captain America Civil War 7/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (May 10, 2016)

*Wristcutters: A Love Story* ...sorry didn't work for me .... it was boring, ...no offence to the people who loved it ..... I loved the concept when I read it, but execution was boring ..... nothing happened in the movie that kept me interested, but thats ok, it happenes sometimes, a movie is praised and raved and I am like ...ywaaaannnn!!!:yawn_NF:. A good example would be *About Time* .... which had pretty high reviews and I loved the concept, but the movie was boring ...... *6/10* for this one. Another movie *The Adjustment Bureau* ... nothing common I agree but somehow reminded me, was much much better and interesting .......


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *Wristcutters: A Love Story* ...sorry didn't work for me .... it was boring, ...no offence to the people who loved it ..... I loved the concept when I read it, but execution was boring ..... nothing happened in the movie that kept me interested, but thats ok, it happenes sometimes, a movie is praised and raved and I am like ...ywaaaannnn!!!:yawn_NF:. A good example would be *About Time* .... which had pretty high reviews and I loved the concept, but the movie was boring ...... *6/10* for this one. Another movie *The Adjustment Bureau* ... nothing common I agree but somehow reminded me, was much much better and interesting .......




OMG...downloaded today only...Anyway will watch...!!!


----------



## jackal_79 (May 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> You may get any t**rent sites or yts.ag


What's yts.ag?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> You may get any t**rent sites or yts.ag



I heard that yufi group has been closed officially and the ones which are still active are hoaxes. Are you sure this one is safe site to visit?


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> I heard that yufi group has been closed officially and the ones which are still active are hoaxes. Are you sure this one is safe site to visit?



Nothing to worry..mostly i download 1080p here, Good quality with less size, Otherwise i get "JYK"



jackal_79 said:


> What's yts.ag?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk





 [MENTION=29291]jackal_79[/MENTION]...Google it bro.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Nothing to worry..mostly i download 1080p here, Good quality with less size, Otherwise i get "JYK"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best quality and best compression = x265.
 being specific...


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Best quality and best compression = x265.
> being specific...



Yes, But My TV Sony KDL-32W674A not support...:crying_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2016)

*Captain America: Civil war* - 7/10

Frankly, it fell short on my expectations. They way movie ended just left me wanted for _moar_.

First, introduction of so many characters was a bit mix-up, then the ending. Story was very good, maybe execution could have been better. Action scenes were also less intriguing.

I enjoyed BvS more than this, maybe just because of the good action keeping me involved, and background score.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Yes, But My TV Sony KDL-32W674A not support...:crying_NF:


Smart TV and 2k 4k above supports x265,.. And now onwards buying any TV look for this x265 support..


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Smart TV and 2k 4k above supports x265,.. And now onwards buying any TV look for this x265 support..



They give software update regularly...Still now not support x265....Its possible in future to play x265?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> They give software update regularly...Still now not support x265....Its possible in future to play x265?


It's hardware dependent, then software needed..
Hardware support for decoding x265 is needed. Then software for playing that content.
Firmware update will not give surety about x265 unless mentioned (hardware support needed).


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2016)

Bhai log can we move back to the reason why this thread was started?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2016)

shreeux said:


> OMG...downloaded today only...Anyway will watch...!!!



Aree you might like it ...nothing to OMG about ..


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2016)

People here suggested sacrifice therefore saw it. honestly the film is pretty average, has no suspense or you can easily guess the entire story within 30 mins of the movie also its slightly boring too if you have already seen the movie The Wicker Man (1973).


----------



## shreeux (May 14, 2016)

quan chi said:


> People here suggested sacrifice therefore saw it. honestly the film is pretty average, has no suspense or you can easily guess the entire story within 30 mins of the movie also its slightly boring too if you have already seen the movie The Wicker Man (1973).



I watched remake version..for Nicolas Cage.
*The Wicker Man (2006)*
PG-13 | 1h 42min | Mystery, Thriller | 1 September 2006


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2016)

Captain America : Civil war
Better than avengers 2. The plot/story of this movie is really good. Everything was balanced properly. It seems with each movie marvel is improving.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 16, 2016)

Anybody suggest me some hard core actions, like in daredevil season 2 punisher did it in jail..
Ground action, whatever people call these action, something like Raid Redemption. The Raid: Redemption (2011) - IMD


----------



## shreeux (May 16, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Anybody suggest me some hard core actions, like in daredevil season 2 punisher did it in jail..
> Ground action, whatever people call these action, something like Raid Redemption. The Raid: Redemption (2011) - IMD



As for now..I remember...
Chocolate (2008)


----------



## sam9s (May 16, 2016)

Chocolate was ultimate, however it was not brutal like The Raid and Raid II. *The Man from Nowhere* comes in to my mind immediately, the last fight scene was awsome ....*Flashpoint* was just mind blowing ..... *SPL Kill zone 1 and 2* both were ultimate  .....*Unleashed* ... my one of the best from Jet Lee .... these are MA movies with some blood and gore ..... but as far as pure martial arts goes, I have another fav list ....


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 16, 2016)

shreeux said:


> As for now..I remember...
> Chocolate (2008)





sam9s said:


> Chocolate was ultimate, however it was not brutal like The Raid and Raid II. *The Man from Nowhere* comes in to my mind immediately, the last fight scene was awsome ....*Flashpoint* was just mind blowing ..... *SPL Kill zone 1 and 2* both were ultimate  .....*Unleashed* ... my one of the best from Jet Lee .... these are MA movies with some blood and gore ..... but as far as pure martial arts goes, I have another fav list ....



Thanks.. Post here when you found more..


----------



## a_medico (May 17, 2016)

Dirty Grandpa -  wasn't expecting much but it was funny.


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Chocolate was ultimate, however it was not brutal like The Raid and Raid II. *The Man from Nowhere* comes in to my mind immediately, the last fight scene was awsome ....*Flashpoint* was just mind blowing ..... *SPL Kill zone 1 and 2* both were ultimate  .....*Unleashed* ... my one of the best from Jet Lee .... these are MA movies with some blood and gore ..... but as far as pure martial arts goes, I have another fav list ....



You may post another fav list in free time...Awaiting..!!!


----------



## ajayritik (May 17, 2016)

*Captain America- Civil War*
6/10
Except the pre-climax scene didn't like it that much as Avengers.


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2016)

shreeux said:


> You may post another fav list in free time...Awaiting..!!!



fav list for pure, fast gripping classic martial arts ... My top 5 is like this .....

1. *Knockabout* (Biao Yuen's debut movie), directed by Sammo Hung) : Now the recommendation is purely on Martial Arts action quality, not on story or plot. the movie is just ok in the first half, but picks up good in the second with Biao's training sessions and all. The last half with revenge and ,martial arts is just mind blowing.

2. *The Prodigal Son* (Another Biao Yuen and Sammo Hung collaboration) awsome fight sequences. The best MA sequence in this movie does not even involve Biao Yuen, Its with Frankie Chan and is gut wrenching ...... don't expect anything as far as the story goes. Again first half is just time pass, the movie grips, and shoots during the second.

3. *The Magnificient Butcher* (Directed by legendary Yuen Woo-ping, action/fight choreographer for movies like The Matrix Trilogy, Unleashed (that I mentioned earlier), Drunken Master 1, Lethal Weapon 4 and lot much more). This movie is my one of the best for Sammo Hung, incredible fight sequences.

4. *Drunken Master II* . This movie does not need any introduction, my one of the top 3 all time fav Jackie Chand Movie. This movie has a story and is not to be missed by any MA action fan.

5. *Ong Bak 2* .. yes I know not Ong Bank 1. even thought the fight sequences if OngB 1 were incridible, the final fight sqquence of OngB 2 was just bone wrenching ..... Ong B1 as a movie is much better then 2, but as far as Muay Thai bone breaking goes Ong B 2 takes the lead. Check out the final fight scene once again

Part 1 : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uue7gH4kS10
Part 2 : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd5MEsqmzFE
Part 3 : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfbqA1Kyw_0


----------



## shreeux (May 17, 2016)

sam9s said:


> fav list for pure, fast gripping classic martial arts ... My top 5 is like this .....



Out of five, only Ong bak 2 watched..Remaining under watchlist..!!!


----------



## jackal_79 (May 17, 2016)

sam9s said:


> fav list for pure, fast gripping classic martial arts ... My top 5 is like this .....
> 
> 1. *Knockabout* (Biao Yuen's debut movie), directed by Sammo Hung) : Now the recommendation is purely on Martial Arts action quality, not on story or plot. the movie is just ok in the first half, but picks up good in the second with Biao's training sessions and all. The last half with revenge and ,martial arts is just mind blowing.
> 
> ...


I noticed that you have not mentioned any of the Bruce Lee movies. If you have seen his movies, Do you find above movies better than it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (May 18, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I noticed that you have not mentioned any of the Bruce Lee movies. If you have seen his movies, Do you find above movies better than it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



I have seen almost all main Bruce Lee movies, and I don't like them, Bruce Lee fights are not classic martial arts first, second the entire choreographies are more like a mesmerizing dance moves rather than hard hitting hand to hand combacts. Third, notice carefully none of the bruce lee fights seems like hard fought, seems all easy, I have not seen a fight where I see Bruce Lee struglling with pain, or struggling to win,  its almost like a super hero. Watch the below video and you will see what I mean ...

Bruce Lee Best Fight Scenes Ever - YouTub

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> Out of five, only Ong bak 2 watched..Remaining under watchlist..!!!



You have not seen Drunken Master II .. boy !!! first 3, I could have understood, but Legends of Drunken master (A.K.A Drunken Master II is just NOT TO BE missed movie).
Get it now and thank me later .....


----------



## shreeux (May 18, 2016)

sam9s said:


> You have not seen Drunken Master II .. boy !!! first 3, I could have understood, but Legends of Drunken master (A.K.A Drunken Master II is just NOT TO BE missed movie).
> Get it now and thank me later .....



But your given  link on "Drunken Master II" not working..So i found this *The Legend of Drunken Master , *Pls confirm?


----------



## sam9s (May 18, 2016)

shreeux said:


> But your given  link on "Drunken Master II" not working..So i found this *The Legend of Drunken Master , *Pls confirm?



Yes its same ..... also knows and Drunken Master II.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2016)

sam9s said:


> I have seen almost all main Bruce Lee movies, and I don't like them, Bruce Lee fights are not classic martial arts first, second the entire choreographies are more like a mesmerizing dance moves rather than hard hitting hand to hand combacts. Third, notice carefully none of the bruce lee fights seems like hard fought, seems all easy, I have not seen a fight where I see Bruce Lee struglling with pain, or struggling to win,  its almost like a super hero. Watch the below video and you will see what I mean ...


Its just movies and we cannot expect a Hero to be struggling every time.
But its not like Bruce Lee had not taken a hit from Opponents.
There are many fights such as Chuck Norris fight 

Enter the Dragon is the excellent movie I've seen from Bruce Lee.

And I agree that other actors such as Jackie Chan & Tony Jaa worked hard and got injured many times while filming.


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2016)

*Azhar 5.5/10*
This movie was little disappointing considering the trailer of this made me hope for a good flick. 
I feel the director was not clear whether he wants to present Azhar as Victim or Winner or Culprit.
Whatever rating is there for the movie would go mostly for Emraan Hashmi but have to admit even though he tried to copy his mannerisms , physically he didn't look like Azhar. 
After I knew who the director of this movie was I was not hoping for great things but thought the character of Azhar itself will make the movie worth watching.
Can easily given this a miss for watch on DVD or TV channel.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2016)

*Run All Night (2015) - 7.5/10*
Excellent job by Liam and another excellent movie after Taken.
I liked the cinematography of camera zooming out & in in real time


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 23, 2016)

Unforgettable (2011-2016)
- 7.1/10

Excellent crime drama.
Sober,composed,good cast but loopholes.

It's like a story repeats again like the mentalist.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 23, 2016)

So anyone seen x men? How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 23, 2016)

Zootopia-8.9/10 
Awesome animation,cinematography and story.
Hats off best animated movie of the year.

London has fallen - 6/10
Fallen storyline,failed concept,super rushed,
Like they had to make the movie.
It's like infiltrating Scotland Yard as a joke.
Planting bombs in a funeral and blowing a cathedral 
And you plant a bombed car above the bridge piers and they fall down.
Lame stroyline.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (May 23, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> So anyone seen x men? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


I loved it..  If you are an xmen series fan..  Ull like it too..  9/10 atm.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2016)

*X-Men: Apocalypse* not as good as Days of the future past, but not as bad as I was expecting, may be thats why I liked it, went with low expectations. But I would still say its a decent movie. As expected top notch CGI, Quick Silver scene was ultimate as was it in the days of future past. Plot wise it was ok. over all I enjoyed ... *6.8/10* for this one


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 24, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *X-Men: Apocalypse* not as good as Days of the future past, but not as bad as I was expecting, may be thats why I liked it, went with low expectations. But I would still say its a decent movie. As expected top notch CGI, Quick Silver scene was ultimate as was it in the days of future past. Plot wise it was ok. over all I enjoyed ... *6.8/10* for this one


Wolverine there?? Before or after interval???
I saw wolverine be in trailer 3


----------



## sam9s (May 24, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Wolverine there?? Before or after interval???
> I saw wolverine be in trailer 3



Guest appearance ..... 5 min. ... ... But he still rocked the audience with his entrance ...


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2016)

Damn, appearance of Wolverine was short but good. And the best part was Marvels flash. EPIC. 
With the soundtrack of "Sweet Dreams" by Eurythmics Marvel's flash epic scene made the whole movie worthwhile for me. 

EPIC!


----------



## ZTR (May 24, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Damn, appearance of Wolverine was short but good. And the best part was Marvels flash. EPIC.
> With the soundtrack of "Sweet Dreams" by Eurythmics Marvel's flash epic scene made the whole movie worthwhile for me.
> 
> EPIC!


He has a name
Quicksilver  

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Damn, appearance of Wolverine was short but good. And the best part was Marvels flash. EPIC.
> With the soundtrack of "Sweet Dreams" by Eurythmics Marvel's flash epic scene made the whole movie worthwhile for me.
> 
> EPIC!


Marvel's flash ? Dafuk


----------



## sam9s (May 24, 2016)

ZTR said:


> He has a name
> Quicksilver
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



Hehehe and I was like, _Who the hell is Marvel Flash!!_, but then not a comic reader, considering myself a noob, decided not to say anything ....


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 26, 2016)

i  have started liking Marathi cinema again after watching Sairat and Natsamrat, Sairat really touched my hearts, brilliant performance by both lead actors, now going to watch more marathi movies


----------



## quan chi (May 26, 2016)

*FAN*

If you are a SRK fan then you may love this movie. Even if you are not you can at least give it a try, you may or may not like it. Also this movie is not worth watching in a theater. But while watching please don't try to think too much. If you do then like gaurav said " _Rehn de...tu nahi samjhega_".  _
Mereko bhi bahut kuch samjh nahi aya _ even after the movie ended. Story is just two to three lines. There are tons of potholes. First half is okay second half is slightly dragged. overall I would say the movie had a theme but they didn't put much effort in it. More focus was put into special effects & locations.But I think they wanted to make a movie for srk fans only.

srk says to normal people " Rehn de...tu nahi samjhega". Bhai says to normal people " dil me ata hoon samajh me nahi". .

*Rating* :- *s33.postimg.org/4fskh4uwf/Havells_16_Inch_Swing_ZX_SDL076684573_1_c14e2.jpg
**********************************************
*s33.postimg.org/bcaah2dbj/The_Black_Beauty.jpg being excellent!
*s33.postimg.org/412u57oj3/250275.jpg being very good!
*s33.postimg.org/4ebs8n3hr/61_ZBCEPKMq_L_SL1500.jpg being good!
*s33.postimg.org/w4l9zlb3j/300160obb_kichler_ferron_fan.jpg average!
*s33.postimg.org/8jk0xdwmn/download.jpg poor!


----------



## lovedonator (May 26, 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse 6/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 26, 2016)

Skyh3ck said:


> i  have started liking Marathi cinema again after watching Sairat and Natsamrat, Sairat really touched my hearts, brilliant performance by both lead actors, now going to watch more marathi movies


There are many good Marathi movies you can check out.. which i liked and watched and available on net.

Sairaat (2016)
Natsamrat (2016)
Katyaar Kaljat Ghusli (2015)
Mumbai Pune Mumbai 2 (2015)
Mumbai Pune Mumbai (2010)
Court (2015)
Killa (2015)
Avatarachi Goshta (2014)
Vihir (2009)
Kapus Kondyachi Goshta (2016)
Dr. Prakash baba Amte (2014)
Elizabeth Ekadashi (2014)
Happy Journey (2014)
Ranga Patanga (2016)
Natrang (2010)
Dombivali Fast (2005)
Balak Palak (2012)
Deool (2011)

Just watch these movies and you will realize there is nothing in Bollywood..

P.S. there are many great marathi movies to mention. But these were in my list and can be found on net. Otherwise head over to TV or YouTube.
They are many more really good movies if you want to watch.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 27, 2016)

i am non Marathi guy, I am Gujarati, born and grown up in Mumbai, i have immense respect for Marathi Cinema, they can easily compete with world cinema, i have seen many hindi and hollywood movies, but nothing can beat Marathi cinema 

you have forgot one movie "Shwas" 

have downloaded Jait Re Jait willl watch this weekend

Sairat has left an great impression in my mind, could not believe it ended that way, really it require great guts to make an ending like that, what a movie, Music is awesome, its a perfect example of a great cinema..

its not like bollywood romantic movie, where hero and heroine are from rich family or hero can fight 10 people, 
the actors are just like us normal people, and not all story ends happily,

great message from movie, it has changed the way we think about love marriage, i used to believe that intercast marriage are not good or scuccessfull, but now i am happy that this movie has changed my thinkging,

i would recomment to every cinema lover, everything is perfect, Acting, music, cinematography


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 27, 2016)

Skyh3ck said:


> i am non Marathi guy, I am Gujarati, born and grown up in Mumbai, i have immense respect for Marathi Cinema, they can easily compete with world cinema, i have seen many hindi and hollywood movies, but nothing can beat Marathi cinema
> 
> you have forgot one movie "Shwas"
> 
> ...


Why people loving this movie because of its ending. It is reality and happening now. Many Marathi news channel covered stories about inter-caste love marriage, on which movie throws some light, which shows even after release of movie some intercaste marriage couple getting murdered, force into divorced, attacked in Maharashtra.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2016)

*The Thirteenth Floor (1999) - 7.5/10*
Excellent Sc-Fi movie but I couldn't understand the ending :thinking_NF:


----------



## Allu Azad (May 27, 2016)

*Sairat *- 8/10

Have seen this theme in many south movies already. But they executed well and lead actors have done a great job. Great music too.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 27, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Why people loving this movie because of its ending. It is reality and happening now. Many Marathi news channel covered stories about inter-caste love marriage, on which movie throws some light, which shows even after release of movie some intercaste marriage couple getting murdered, force into divorced, attacked in Maharashtra.




not about ending, i liked it because its different than typical bollywood romantic movie, the character are very real, not like rich lovers shown in designer cloths on foreign location, whenver i see Khans on screen they look repetitive and fake and they Shahrukh is doing same acting for past 20 years except Swades and Fan. 

this movie seems very fresh and normal people can relate to it, each and every scene is so real and we see such beautiful love stories around us, character development is one thing i like most, the way they come terms to the reality of life and over come it, even if it had not had that ending i would still liked it, for music, cinematography, acting

really its going into my top movies list


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2016)

Hi all ! Back after long time! 

Angry birds is average but not worth 3d


----------



## TheSloth (May 28, 2016)

omg. ex-mod is here


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> omg. ex-mod is here



Yes back after longtime ... loosing modship 

tdf looks crazy  these days like a dream


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2016)

The big lebowski -8.5/10
Now this is a funny movie, I had a blast watching this. Highly recommended

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane 7/10*

This is a good movie as far moviemaking goes. Technically good, well acted.

But, I've a mixed feeling about this.

I did not like the ending. Then, had it ended the way I wanted, would have been predictable. Here I'm happy that it did not meet my prediction but the ending that I got was really overwhelming.

Guess, a mid ground or a 3rd option should have been thought.


----------



## a_medico (May 30, 2016)

^^ i liked Cloverfield's ending. Initially i too was confused whether i liked it or not but later i did. 

* Touched with fire * - The movie missed some kind of punch, else would have been spectacular! Still is a good watch. It is slow, needs patience.. Might appeal only selected people on this thread.


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2016)

X-man -Apocalypse - 3.5/10   
very boring movie...very less 3d ...very less fight...the enemy was far superior still some kids managed to defeat him.

angry birds - 5/10 
A pure stupid children movie...nothing for adult...a movie soo simple that not worth 175 rs. really got bored


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2016)

*Phobia 7.5/10*

This is one nice movie and somewhat original idea in the horror genre after a looong time.

Radhika Apte nails it, kills it, embraces it, lives it and does even more than you can expect.
She proved she's one fine actress that is going to give competition to her colleagues.

Watch it if possible, you won't regret.

And obviously the background score. Just awesome.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 2, 2016)

*Ride along 2*
Not that bad as its rated on rottentomato. Watchable at least once.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 5, 2016)

* Beasts of no nation* - Was very intense. One unique war movie.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 5, 2016)

a_medico said:


> * Beasts of no nation* - Was very intense. One unique war movie.



You may also watch...Hotel Rwanda


----------



## a_medico (Jun 5, 2016)

^^ Yes...was recommended in this thread few years back. Had watched it back then.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 6, 2016)

*Deadpool*

Up there on very top of my list, for boredom, good dialogues spoken terribly, and most importantly for horrible acting by Mr. Deadpool himself.

5/10, because I was in great mood when I watched it and somehow didn't fall asleep!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2016)

*Angry Birds (2016) -6/10

Plot Summary:*When an island populated by happy, flightless birds is visited by  mysterious green piggies, it's up to three unlikely outcasts - Red,  Chuck and Bomb - to figure out what the pigs are up to.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> *Deadpool*
> 
> Up there on very top of my list, for boredom, good dialogues spoken terribly, and most importantly for horrible acting by Mr. Deadpool himself.
> 
> 5/10, because I was in great mood when I watched it and somehow didn't fall asleep!



Something tells me, you not feeling asleep, wasn't due to the assumption that the movie was boring.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 6, 2016)

*DeadPool* ...well didnt turn out to be extraordinary, if thats how I can put. With IMDB ratings very shakey and unpredictable in the last 4-5 years. My thumb rule to judge on the ratings has been increased to anything with 8+ from anything with 7+ on IMDB. With 8+ for Deadpool my expectations were a bit high, hence might be the dissappointment. I was ok with the humor, it was not bad but neither was it something, I would say made me giggle all he time during the cource of the movie. Very much like what *Guardians of the galaxy* did ....... also the climax action was too short, given the fact that there were only two action sequences in the movie, one at the begining and one in the last. I loved the violence though  ...  .............. Deadpool 2 might be better......*6.5/10*


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 6, 2016)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows - 7/10*

Totally loved it 
I'm a fan of TMNT and used to play the game on video game console.
Very funny and action is also good.
Megan Fox :*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2016)

*Baaghi (2016) - 5.5/10*
Ong Bak action script


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Brothers of Grimsby(2016) -7/10

Plot Summary: *A new assignment forces a top spy to team up with his football hooligan brother.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2016)

IP Man (1,2,3) - Quite a realistic Martial Art movie series with some realistic actions. Definitely not those "flying martial arts" type.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 7, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> IP Man (1,2,3) - Quite a realistic Martial Art movie series with some realistic actions. Definitely not those "flying martial arts" type.



though no one 'flies' in them, but there's wire-fu definitely in there, esp. in 2 of the parts (which two?! IDK. I always remain royally confused in which part is which!).


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 7, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> IP Man (1,2,3) - Quite a realistic Martial Art movie series with some realistic actions. Definitely not those "flying martial arts" type.


Actually you can put in other better words, "Good realistic martial arts with better story"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> though no one 'flies' in them, but there's wire-fu definitely in there, esp. in 2 of the parts (which two?! IDK. I always remain royally confused in which part is which!).



But every bit of action is as realistic as it can be which is not the case usually in traditional martial art movies.



amit.tiger12 said:


> Actually you can put in other better words, "Good realistic martial arts with better story"



Indeed.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2016)

I wanted some more action with Tyson in IPman 3 ...got slightly disappointed ...but it was a good movie


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 8, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> But every bit of action is as realistic as it can be which is not the case usually in traditional martial art movies.


I'd only say that for the first part though. overall quite realistic scenes, barring a very few. but down the line more wire fu was involved in the iterations. but yes, this was the most realistic mainstream movie (or series) on wing chun which became so famous. i have a couple of old flicks on the same style with very less frills to them, so may not look very 'pleasing'.

a few other martial arts movies that i admire for their realistic-looking action are - 'the raid: redemption' (only the first one; based on Indonesian 'Silat'), 'Ong Bak' (traditional Muay Thai), 'Tom Yum Goong' (Muay Boran and Jiu Jitsu), 'Merantau' (Silat again), 'The Hunted' and those like the Jason Bourne series/Ek Hasina Thi (FMA or Kali/Panantukan), 'blood & bone' & a couple of other Michael Jai White movies, 'Ninja' & other Scott Adkins movies like 'Undisputed 3', JC's 'rumble in the bronx' & 'gorgeous' (these latter four, not particularly so much realisitc may be, but the 'in your face' action is gripping; scott adkins in first two & brad allan in the last are show-stealers, zimplee!).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> I'd only say that for the first part though. overall quite realistic scenes, barring a very few. but down the line more wire fu was involved in the iterations. but yes, this was the most realistic mainstream movie (or series) on wing chun which became so famous. i have a couple of old flicks on the same style with very less frills to them, so may not look very 'pleasing'.
> 
> a few other martial arts movies that i admire for their realistic-looking action are - 'the raid: redemption' (only the first one; based on Indonesian 'Silat'), 'Ong Bak' (traditional Muay Thai), 'Tom Yum Goong' (Muay Boran and Jiu Jitsu), 'Merantau' (Silat again), 'The Hunted' and those like the Jason Bourne series/Ek Hasina Thi (FMA or Kali/Panantukan), 'blood & bone' & a couple of other Michael Jai White movies, 'Ninja' & other Scott Adkins movies like 'Undisputed 3', JC's 'rumble in the bronx' & 'gorgeous' (these latter four, not particularly so much realisitc may be, but the 'in your face' action is gripping; scott adkins in first two & brad allan in the last are show-stealers, zimplee!).



Thanks for the insight and suggestions for all these movies.  Time to download them.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2016)

Suggest me some good movies for a girl.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Faun said:


> Suggest me some good movies for a girl.



Notebook,Twilight..you know the usual...


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2016)

Faun said:


> Suggest me some good movies for a girl.



The Age of Adaline (2015)
If I Stay (2014)
The Fault in Our Stars (2014)
Dear John I (2010)
Safe Haven (2013)


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 11, 2016)

waaaaaaaaaw faun. you got a GF!


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2016)

I mean not this type. Something that is absolute gem and yet not known to many.

I have this in my list:
Garden of Words
My Sassy Girl
Gattaca
Il Mare
Pan's Labyrinth
The Girl Who Leapt through Time
Wolf Children
Stardust
The Classic

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> waaaaaaaaaw faun. you got a GF!



lol...not exactly.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2016)

Has anyone watched Te3n ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched Te3n ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Going this evening.

*The Witch 6/10*

This is a terribly made folktale. Yet acting and atmosphere was great. In short production design, set design takes main credit.

Story was not that good.
May check this out for the eerie ambiance it creates while its run time.

- - - Updated - - -

*TE3N 7/10*

The makers cleared one thing before all that the movie was inspired by korean movie "Montage" which kinda explains such layered storytelling along with mix of timelines.

Amitabh was good as usual. Nawazuddin seemed to be underplaying his role. Well he had not had much scope of acting. Vidya has become fat...really fat now. She's an eye-sore as a police inspector.
A bit slow but I'm not going to complain of speed here. 

One time watch for sure.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 11, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Going this evening.
> *TE3N 7/10*
> 
> The makers cleared one thing before all that the movie was inspired by korean movie "Montage" which kinda explains such layered storytelling along with mix of timelines.
> ...



I was eagerly to watch theatre in TE3N, After your review makes upset..Anyway I"ll watch if good prints comes.

"Montage" already watched..Awsome movie...Finally Korean's ruled Bollywood...:thinking_NF:


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2016)

*Warcraft - 8/10*

very neatly made movie. good visuals, enough drama, character development was neat, with ample times given to each main characters. there also some twists and turns every here and there, that makes the story difficult to predict, felt strange when it just refused to go the way whenever i predicted something.

anyways, at the end, nothing good comes out, everybody just dies, and maybe they will make a sequel to make up the loss, whatever.

must see for any fantasy movie junkie. :dead_NF:


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 12, 2016)

where is the spoiler tag! noooooooooooooo!


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2016)

^ what kind of spoilers did u find ? in the end, there was a nuclear explosion, due to too many many mages casting spells in the limited space, that caused atomic overload and everything went boom, leaving everybody dead except goku alive.

and that was unexpected. :dizzy_NF:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

*Vertical Limit (2000) - 7.5/10*
Such an underrated excellent movie...i don't know why the low rating in IMDB..but I really liked it.
The opening scene was really good


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 12, 2016)

Somebody please tell about
Now You See Me 2.
Is it as good as 1st part or better?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Somebody please tell about
> Now You See Me 2.
> Is it as good as 1st part or better?



Releasing in India on 17th June.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 13, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Releasing in India on 17th June.


Okay...


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Okay...



yes, go for it ! and let us know how it felt .


----------



## quan chi (Jun 16, 2016)

*Death and the Maiden (1994) - IMD*

Another good thriller by polanski. Recommended if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 16, 2016)

*Loro chi? (Them Who?) *- Italian movie about con artists. Fun watch. Liked it.

Loro chi? (2015) - IMD


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2016)

*Shaun the Sheep Movie (2015) - 8/10*
Excellent movie...good humor and fantastic animation


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 17, 2016)

Any news on movies released this week?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone?



Yes. Watched Flying Punjab. What an awesome movie.
Really liked the direction, the music and the acting of all lead actors. Loved the gore. Not some fairy tale happy ending. But the director didn't shy from gore, violence and tragedy. Enough said.

Must watch!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Yes. Watched Flying Punjab. What an awesome movie.
> Really liked the direction, the music and the acting of all lead actors. Loved the gore. Not some fairy tale happy ending. But the director didn't shy from gore, violence and tragedy. Enough said.
> 
> Must watch!


Is it dubbed in English?? Flying Punjab??


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Is it dubbed in English?? Flying Punjab??


No it isn't. But story isn't that hard to follow. Yes, some dialogues and swears will go over your head if you don't know Punjabi, but you will still understand the gist of it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 19, 2016)

Udta punjab - very good on lines of devd..



Spoiler



liked starting but ending was depressing and incomplete..kareena dies ..lead characters killing villains easily..


 best thing was music by amit trivedi ..dont watch with family.

Overall you will like if you are fan of kashyap or devd...7/10 due to music 


Spoiler



else 5/10 as climax was bad


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 19, 2016)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Udta punjab - very good on lines of devd.. liked starting but ending was depressing..kareena dies .. best thing was music by amit trivedi awsome ..dont watch with family..7/10


Bhai, spoiler  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2016)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Udta punjab - very good on lines of devd.. liked starting but ending was depressing and incomplete..kareena dies ..lead characters killing villains easily.. best thing was music by amit trivedi ..dont watch with family.
> 
> Overall you will like if you are fan of kashyap or devd...7/10 due to music else 5/10 as climax was bad


Wtf man, spoiler you destroyed the movie for me

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 19, 2016)

^Same here

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 19, 2016)

sorry ppl for spoiler..just go n watch udta punjab in theatre alone or gf not family ..anyway release ki 3days ke bad idhar review nahi dekhna  :devil_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jun 19, 2016)

gopi_vbboy said:


> sorry ppl for spoiler..just go n watch udta punjab in theatre alone or gf not family ..anyway release ki 3days ke bad idhar review nahi dekhna  :devil_NF:


No one cares about spoilers...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> No one cares about spoilers...



There are people who cares. That is the reason there is a tag for 'spoiler'

Anyway [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], please see if you can snip spoiler quotes of Udta Punjab from previous posts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> No one cares about spoilers...



Are u kidding ?

even Games FAQ contains SPOILERS and it prevents your mood from being spoiled by someone

- - - Updated - - -

*Last Shift (2014) - 6.5/10*
Creepy..horror starts slow but get intense as movie progresses.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 22, 2016)

* Everything will be fine *- Slow paced, intense drama. Liked it a lot.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 24, 2016)

*Hardcore Henry*
Cut scene after cut scene with no game play. With some cliched & cheesy dialogues. Overall this movie is not bad. Its watchable.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Kabhi Ha Kabhi Na(1993) - 8/10*

One of the best movies of Shah Rukh Khan.This movie surely goes into my top5 movies of Srk list. He was surely at his best in the 90's
Kudos to the director - Kundan shah, for such a fine movie. 

*
Angry Birds - 7.5/10*

a great movie. Especially, if you are a fan of Goofy comedy movies. Some of my friends found this to be average flick, but i liked it a lot. Dialogues were epic.


*XMen - Apocalypse - 6/10*

The first thing that comes to my mind after i heard about this movie was :"The Xmen is horribly stretched. Movies are getting boring & not much has to be expected from the new film..
But, it slightly surprised me. The movie slightly exceeded my expectations which were way low. Thankfully, they didn't make it a wolverine-centric movie again.
One time watch.

*PRIMER - ?/10*

Went over my head. i have to watch it again to even give it a proper rating. dafaq ???:scared_NF:

*Triangle - 7/10*

Again, this is one of those movies which i have to watch again to fully understand the plot. But based on the first watch, i liked what i saw.
A Set of events keep repeating again & again & again & again....Fk Deja vu, this is some serious $h!t !!
Will have to watch it again & if there's any change in ratings, i'll post it again.


My next movie on the watch list is Kundan Shah's satirical comedy - Jaane bhi do yaaron(1983).


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 24, 2016)

Udta Punjab 7/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Jun 25, 2016)

*Independence Day: Resurgence - 7/10*

they are back, bigger, bolder but not necessarily better, to cause a boom, with their retro machines but with new operating system interfaces. this time they brought frieza along too. and yah they appeared very angry on the chinese. 

the movie though, visually very interesting, but ran like a whip, at least in the first half. it did not feel boring, however, it felt like not much was happening. in the second half, things started to happen a bit, even though not too unpredictable. advanced aliens came eating after eating lot of civilizations, crossing great interstellar distances, to get their arses kicked with their own technology.


first movie was kinda blood warming, it had hot scenes & dialogues i think. this one one the other had had not much of those. anyways, was fun to watch, don't try to explore any logic behind what is going on in the movie, cause they don't tally up in the last.

but the octopus on head scene was scary, i wonder why there was not much brain damage or paralysis due to that. to the least, i expected some hairfall, it only looked like dandruff after octopus was pulled off.

*i.imgur.com/TNZSsW0.jpg?1



Spoiler



also, after the psychic queen was destroyed, everything fell out of sky, but how could that ship go away ? weird.....



one thing i learned from the movie - our descendants will be machines, not biological lifeforms.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2016)

*Kriti 6/10*

This is short (18 minute) film by Sirish Kundar.
Good but he still could not leave the urge to be flashy and zany to grab attention and overwhelm audience.

Check it out here,

[YOUTUBE]b5GGKuK3iEI[/YOUTUBE]

*Qissa 7/10*

A marvelously acted and at the same time snail paced movie on a complex subject.
Enter only if you think you have patience.

*Gods of Egypt 5/10*

This is a nonsense movie, apt for kids.

- - - Updated - - -

Un illustre inconnu (2014) - IMD

Has anyone seen this movie.

Watched in flight last year and loved it very much. Never noticed someone mentioning it here though.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 26, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Un illustre inconnu (2014) - IMD
> 
> Has anyone seen this movie.
> 
> Watched in flight last year and loved it very much. Never noticed someone mentioning it here though.



Still unable to get English SUB:sad_NF:


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2016)

*Triple 9 6/10*

This movie took it's time to reach main point and then ended.
Highly in-coherent and at times boring.

Action scenes are well choreographed though.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 27, 2016)

*The Fundamentals of Caring - 8/10*

A must watch, very simple indie-comedy movie. 
Solid performances from actors. Paul Rudd


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2016)

Independence Day: Resurgence. (3/5)

More proof that slapping millions of dollars worth of CGI over lack-luster acting does not make a good movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm, the kind of comments I'm hearing for "Independence Day-2", seems Sam would like this.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 27, 2016)

suggestions for some good Animated comic book movies, DC or Marvel
so far watched JL: Crisis on 2 earths


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Kriti 6/10*
> 
> This is short (18 minute) film by Sirish Kundar.
> Good but he still could not leave the urge to be flashy and zany to grab attention and overwhelm audience.



what is the Genre ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2016)

true_lies said:


> suggestions for some good Animated comic book movies, DC or Marvel
> so far watched JL: Crisis on 2 earths



Watch Flashpoint Paradox


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> what is the Genre ?



Psychological thriller.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

*Independence Day: Resurgence (2016) - IMDB - 6.5/10(when seen in IMAX 3D)*
It has the special effects but not a good story/acting which was better in the 1996 prequel.Absence of Will Smith was definitely noticeable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2016)

*Kung Fu Panda 3 (2016) - 8.5/10*
Awesome movie as good as the 1st part....like it


----------



## sam9s (Jun 28, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Hmm, the kind of comments I'm hearing for "Independence Day-2", seems Sam would like this.



Now Now.. I am offended .... I would not proritize CGI over poor plot and definately performances .....


----------



## quan chi (Jun 28, 2016)

*The conjuring 2*

I watched this movie in a theater where all rows in front of me were empty. All left & right side seats besides me were empty. two rows behind me was empty. The only 10-15 people (couples mostly) were scattered in the back seats.

Anyways the movie is entertaining there is not much horror in the movie. The best jump scares/the terrifying  scenes or the horror elements occurs towards the climax. The story is somewhat predictable (for people who are familiar with these type of movies).But overall its a good movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 28, 2016)

Udta Punjab or Raman Raghav. Which is better? Has any one seen both?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2016)

udta punjab was a boring movie ...slow and nothing exciting in it..Acting was good, thats it... didnt watch Raman Raghav yet


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2016)

*He Never Died 5.5/10*

Why? What? WTF?


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Hmm, the kind of comments I'm hearing for "Independence Day-2", seems Sam would like this.



lol....


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 30, 2016)

nawazuddin siddiqui 2.0 -  7.5/7.5


----------



## sam9s (Jul 1, 2016)

I am skipping *ID-Resurgence* ......... got really poor reviews and I am sure I will not like it as much as I would want to. So will wait for Bluray, to see it on my Home Theatre ...


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2016)

sam9s said:


> I am skipping *ID-Resurgence* ......... got really poor reviews and I am sure I will not like it as much as I would want to. So will wait for Bluray, to see it on my Home Theatre ...



Me to awaiting for 1080p...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2016)

[MENTION=6966]sam9s[/MENTION],If you can see it under 200 in a good multiplex in 3D or under 350 in IMAX then it is good deal.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2016)

*Whatever happened to baby Jane 7.5/10*

This classic horror still has some shocks for you. Check out if interested.

*The Quiet Family 7.5/10*

This a really funny dark comedy. I thoroughly enjoyed this. Has some LOL moments.
Somewhat similar concept used in Tucker and Dale vs Evil (2010) - IMD

- - - Updated - - -

*Green Room 6/10*



> After witnessing a murder, a punk rock band is forced into a vicious fight for survival against a group of maniacal skinheads.---IMDB



Well, the outline sure looks promising for a thriller but it failed to provide any thrill or tension. I noticed now this is a 95 min movie  but felt like 120min.


----------



## icebags (Jul 2, 2016)

sam9s said:


> I am skipping *ID-Resurgence* ......... got really poor reviews and I am sure I will not like it as much as I would want to. So will wait for Bluray, to see it on my Home Theatre ...



Don't skip it, go see it. Don't go with what others say, see it yourself and judge it yourself. Be the man.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2016)

*Afflicted 7.5/10*

This is one interesting movie on "hand held camera" type.
Check this out, it won't disappoint you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2016)

*Haider (2014) - 8/10*
Excellent script and very well made Chutzpah


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 5, 2016)

Great Grand Masti - 6/10
Good adult entertainer.
This franchise is really doing well.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2016)

*Baaghi 6/10*

Not bad. If you skip the usual song and dance and the same-old story, you actually get a good action cinema.
It's a rare sight for bollywood movie for such class hand-to-hand combat scenes.

Tiger Shroff sure tries but a bit slow in action scenes. This is more visible in the final action scene where he fights with the (supposedly) chinese guy. Look at the speed of punches of the chinese guy and then look at Tiger's. 
He's good but has a log way to go.

Check it out for once.

*Udta Punjab 7/10*

This is an essential movie for our time. A sure fire 8 rater from me but deducted one point due the length of the movie.

Acting wise, Aliah tops the chart, Shahid takes the second spot. Diljit Dosanjh takes the third place and (alas!) Kareena last.
I've no complain with the content or script but only one dept. became a weak spot i.e. the editing dept.

- - - Updated - - -

*Barely Lethal 5/10*

If you've not seen this, well... keep it that way.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 7, 2016)

Has anyone watched Tarzan?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2016)

*Memoirs of a Geisha (2005) - 7.5/10*
Beautiful movie..and nice cinematography


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Sultan (2016) - 7/10

Typical Salman Khan masala entertainer.. for entertainment 8/10

Good MMA fighters and action. New dance moves from Salman, Anushka Sharma with good acting and wrestling, few songs are good.
Better than Brothers movie in terms of story, comparing action both looks same in MMA, only Dhobi pachad move from desi wrestling was new in MMA.
Background story was better compared to Brothers movie.

"Khoon mein tere mitti, mitti me tera khoon.. Upar allah, nichein dharti, bich me tera junoon.."
 

There should be more wrestling moves for Salman, same 2 moves looked repetitive. Little slow pace of movie sometime.

That Cooker Sponsorer in movie is he one of the producer??


----------



## Ricky (Jul 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Sultan (2016) - 7/10
> 
> Typical Salman Khan masala entertainer.. for entertainment 8/10
> 
> ...



Watched because of family demand.. 

Since I have not seen "Brothers", can't say much about it.  However, whole time I had feeling as if I am watching Salman starrer Disney movie, everything was happening like fairy tale, winning everything and then loosing mind , then again coming to track and winning back his princes.

On the other hand, have first time watched a movie on its opening for star like Salman, hand goose bumps when people were shouting for Salman and his moves in the packed theater. I mean, its just a movie but people take it too seriously.. albeit fans of Salman.

It was a paisa wasool show.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Watched because of family demand..
> 
> Since I have not seen "Brothers", can't say much about it.  However, whole time I had feeling as if I am watching Salman starrer Disney movie, everything was happening like fairy tale, winning everything and then loosing mind , then again coming to track and winning back his princes.
> 
> ...


That's why i mentioned this in my review..

"Typical Salman Khan masala entertainer.. for entertainment 8/10..."


----------



## sam9s (Jul 9, 2016)

*Wait untill dark* ...wow movie made in 1967 and what a thriller, still holds it .....my first movie of Audrey Hepburn, and boy she was beautiful. 7/10 for this one ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 9, 2016)

Sultan 8/10


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father (2008)    -    10/10  

The best documentary I've watched in my life. 
Warning : It will emotionally destroy you.. 

Links in spoiler..  
Suggestion : Don’t read synopsis or plot summary or any review with spoilers if you are gonna watch the movie.. 



Spoiler



Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father (2008) - IMdb -  8.6/10 

Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father - RottenTomatoes - 94%


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2016)

*Southbound 5.5/10*

5 different stories connected by somehow I'm not sure.

11:14 is a better made movie than this, or even our "Darna Mana Hai"

Has some graphic violence which is kinda unnecessary.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Great Grand Masti - 6/10
> Good adult entertainer.
> This franchise is really doing well.



You seriously went to see this movie in theater .....:silly_NF:

- - - Updated - - -

*They Live* .. Another 80s thriller, its cheezy, but its still one of the goods by John Carpenter. Keeps you entertained, that is something I will say....*6.5* for this one.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 11, 2016)

sam9s said:


> You seriously went to see this movie in theater .....:silly_NF:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *They Live* .. Another 80s thriller, its cheezy, but its still one of the goods by John Carpenter. Keeps you entertained, that is something I will say....*6.5* for this one.


Actually I don't waste money on entertainment unless it's worth it. Even if I am someone's fan, I will not waste money blindly. It's my "Khoon Pasine ki mehnat". Theatre/multiplex selling tickets at non sensible price. My questions for those who ask me these kind of questions.
Do you really think that actors should get 10-40 cr for a movie per year?? 
Even 5-7 lakh rs per year are not enough for an engineer to survive in this city?
Why he should waste unnecessary money on movies?
there is more I can't write it. There is uneven amount in all these industry. If it changes I will happily pay for each movie.

P.S. Don't take it personally or seriously.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Actually I don't waste money on entertainment unless it's worth it. Even if I am someone's fan, I will not waste money blindly. It's my "Khoon Pasine ki mehnat". Theatre/multiplex selling tickets at non sensible price. My questions for those who ask me these kind of questions.
> Do you really think that actors should get 10-40 cr for a movie per year??
> Even 5-7 lakh rs per year are not enough for an engineer to survive in this city?
> Why he should waste unnecessary money on movies?
> ...



The creed of entertainment system is based on only one thing, "an individual's perception of how he wants to be entertained".

If someone's personal taste is restricted to dumb-witted, borderline asinine, poorly written plot oriented movies, that's the choice he/she would apparently make to spend money to see said movies, but its still a choice that "HE/SHE" makes and not you, not me and not anyone else, and that exactly is how a target audience is born. 

No matter how small or big that audience is, its there, and in this form of entertainment its only fair that such movies run in theaters for such audience. Its a thing of  your personal predilection, neither a shame nor something to be proud of. If Mr XYZ is a prominent intellectual, a connoisseur of films , its HIS way of getting entertained and so he would spend his hard-earned money on such movies if they run in theaters. 

Movies can be judged, actors can be judged, just like me and you can be judged but only to co-exist. 

I agree on where you spent money to see the movie you want to see. I don't know much about how ticket prices are set in any country for multiplexes, or how that is decided and affects the profit-loss of movie industry, but I believe if you got to see a movie in theaters, you gotta pay for it, nothing much can be done about. if you are up to see "Grand Masti", someone else can also pay to see "Babel". But I like it more when you actually have paid and not pirated it.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Actually I don't waste money on entertainment unless it's worth it. Even if I am someone's fan, I will not waste money blindly. It's my "Khoon Pasine ki mehnat". Theatre/multiplex selling tickets at non sensible price. My questions for those who ask me these kind of questions.
> Do you really think that actors should get 10-40 cr for a movie per year??
> Even 5-7 lakh rs per year are not enough for an engineer to survive in this city?
> Why he should waste unnecessary money on movies?
> ...



Its not about money, the movie is so bat s*it crazy crap, that I wont even watch it if someone pays me to watch it ...... but anyway what ever rocks your boat .....  ....

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> The creed of entertainment system is based on only one thing, "an individual's perception of how he wants to be entertained".
> 
> t.



Completely agree, thats why i said .. "what ever rocks his boat ... "


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 11, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Its not about money, the movie is so bat **** crazy crap, that I wont even watch it for free ...... but what ever rocks your boat .....  ....


There are 2 sams.
It's fun movie, some spend money for watching this adult content.
In villages where mobile internet isn't available those people will buy tickets for this movie.  

And yes it's not always about money. There are many views of mine which are insane. (there are many people more than 50% which have same mindsets, you can't ignore that)

I support piracy. (Which I should not say on any public forum for security reasons)
ETC ETC ETC..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 11, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> The creed of entertainment system is based on only one thing, "an individual's perception of how he wants to be entertained".
> 
> If someone's personal taste is restricted to dumb-witted, borderline asinine, poorly written plot oriented movies, that's the choice he/she would apparently make to spend money to see said movies, but its still a choice that "HE/SHE" makes and not you, not me and not anyone else, and that exactly is how a target audience is born.
> 
> ...



You didn't actually replied me. It was all your view. But I respect everyone's view/mindsets/opinion.
Last 2-3 sentence...
Yes, you want it you need to pay for it.. I know that. But my problem I can't pay money blindly. I can't bargain for it. For making every purchase we need to know right price for it.
I paid for many movies whenever got time.
I think we all need to redefine the word piracy.
I always wonder why all different movies have same ticket price?
If I shot movie in my room with my mobile and my movie released in theatre, pay same price and watch it.
Now compare my movie with big budget movie.

P.S. - I'm not good at group discussion or debate. So I leave this issue.
We will ask arnab goswami to do news hour on this issue "piracy".


----------



## quan chi (Jul 11, 2016)

sam9s said:


> You seriously went to see this movie in theater .....:silly_NF:



Dude he saw the premier how hard it is to understand? Official date of release is 22nd july. You do know that right?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2016)

quan chi said:


> Dude he saw the premier how hard it is to understand? Official date of release is 22nd july. You do know that right?



No, it 15th now. They advanced the release date as the censor copy was leaked last week.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 11, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> No, it 15th now. They advanced the release date as the censor copy was leaked last week.


Thanks for the update. I was thinking that they might change the date & release it last friday. Anyways wikipedia still shows 22nd july.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> There are 2 sams.
> It's fun movie, some spend money for watching this adult content.
> ..



There is difference mature adult content,(serious and comic) and cheap, quadruple meaning vulgar, senseless content ..........

if grand masti is your definition of mature adult content, then I need not say more .......  but again ...if that rocks your boat .


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 12, 2016)

sam9s said:


> There is difference mature adult content,(serious and comic) and cheap, quadruple meaning vulgar, senseless content ....... dialogues like ....
> 
> if grand masti is your definition of mature adult content, then I need not say more .......  but again ...if that rocks your boat .



Is there any better suggestion for this category in Bollywood or any other??

It's better than grand masti at least. Even i could not find anything to say in review, so it was 2-3 lines only. And now you guys are targeting me for small review. 
BAD PEOPLE(sssss)..

Please don't target me, I'm learning to watch...


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2016)

Grand masti and other like it are cheap comedies 
Hollywood example would be American Pie series
Basically any movie using sex as a medium for comedy

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Is there any better suggestion for this category in Bollywood or any other??
> 
> It's better than grand masti at least. Even i could not find anything to say in review, so it was 2-3 lines only. And now you guys are targeting me for small review.
> BAD PEOPLE(sssss��)..
> ...



lack of options in a genre does not mean we settle for garbage, does it? so if there are no better sex comedies in Bollywood is it necessary to stoop as low as movies like Grand Masti ... 

BTW I do have one for you ..*Hunterrr * ... but again this might not rock your boat if you are in to movies like Grand Masti .....


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 13, 2016)

sam9s said:


> lack of options in a genre does not mean we settle for garbage, does it? so if there are no better sex comedies in Bollywood is it necessary to stoop as low as movies like Grand Masti ...
> 
> BTW I do have one for you ..*Hunterrr * ... but again this might not rock your boat if you are in to movies like Grand Masti .....


Already watched 'Hunterrr' any other in Hollywood or other country.
I will Google it. No problem


----------



## a_medico (Jul 13, 2016)

*Hunterrr* is one awesome movie! They were even planning a sequel...not sure what happened.

*Loft *- Dutch movie. Heard some awesome reviews but turned out to be okay, nothing great.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Is there any better suggestion for this category in Bollywood or any other??



*Hunterrr* sure comes right on mind as its still fresh in memory.

As this debate came up, I gave this a thought.

I'm not exactly sure what I can call a sex comedy.  How much comedy and how much sex?
Hollywood was experimenting in this genre for a long time and I hated most of them.

There were couple of movies which had good comedy and a good mixture of 'nudity' too. These scenes were not eye-candy rather contributed to story arch of the movie.
For bollywood this genre is totally new as our censor board is coming to adult age now. They are passing on any movie with enough skin show and double meaning jokes as sex-comedy.
Most of the time these comedy movies can be easily considered under slapstick-comedy.

What do you say?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 13, 2016)

a_medico said:


> *Hunterrr* is one awesome movie! They were even planning a sequel...not sure what happened.
> 
> *Loft *- Dutch movie. Heard some awesome reviews but turned out to be okay, nothing great.


I watched these.

Don Jon (2013) - not comedy but good story

Sleeping With Other People (2015) - little comedy and love story.

Love (2015)

Pleasure or Pain (2013) - ........

Sex Tape*(2014)

Jan Dara (2001) & Jan Dara: The Finale (2013) - little comedy and ok story

Dirty Grandpa (2016)

Dangerous Addiction (2015)

American pie is not that good in comedy.
If you remember the incident happened Mumbai, AIB Roast.
Even that comedy wasn't entertaining.
Those who gets insulted they laugh, and the rosters, and some fans.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 14, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Actually I don't waste money on entertainment unless it's worth it.
> *Do you really think that actors should get 10-40 cr for a movie per year?? *



I can understand & also agree with you on this. You might be wondering why I am posting so late. Well I think you might have seen the trailer of a stupid film with overacting called " dishoom". Now they released an Item song "janeman aah" in youtube whose lyrics are what to say are just garbage. Even public were bashing the song in the comment section it had 7k likes & around 6.5k dislikes. Then suddenly after an hour it got 22k likes & around 10.3k dislikes!! However the comment section was still filled with dislike comments.
How is that possible? Well these shameless chu#$as not only purchase awards & distribute them amongst themselves they must have purchased some companies too to increase the likes in their youtube videos whenever the situation goes against them.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 14, 2016)

ashs1 said:


> *Triangle - 7/10*



Try *Spider Forest* and *Predestination*. Will appeal to you if you liked _Triangle_.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Most of the time these comedy movies can be easily considered under slapstick-comedy.
> 
> What do you say?



naa slap stick comedies different, these sex comedies are not slapstick ....... some david Dhawan movies can be categorized under slapstick comedies ...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2016)

sam9s said:


> naa slap stick comedies different, these sex comedies are not slapstick ....... some david Dhawan movies can be categorized under slapstick comedies ...



I think it does. Slapstick comedy always dealt with broad and forced humor. Putting people in awkward situations and conducting outrageous actions which may never arise in normal day-to-day life.

These sex-comedies also create such situations but rather using physical humor (or more Physical?!) use skin show and double meaning jokes or visuals.

b/w  slapstick | comedy | Britannica.co


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Try *Spider Forest* and *Predestination*. Will appeal to you if you liked _Triangle_.



Predestination is one hell of brainfcuk movie :winking_NF:


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I think it does. Slapstick comedy always dealt with broad and forced humor. Putting people in awkward situations and conducting outrageous actions which may never arise in normal day-to-day life.
> 
> These sex-comedies also create such situations but rather using physical humor (or more Physical?!) use skin show and double meaning jokes or visuals.
> 
> b/w  slapstick | comedy | Britannica.co



Slapstick comedy is more to do with physical humor .....

*Slapstick is a style of humor involving exaggerated physical activity which exceeds the boundaries of normal physical comedy*

Slapstick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2016)

sam9s said:


> Slapstick comedy is more to do with physical humor .....
> 
> *Slapstick is a style of humor involving exaggerated physical activity which exceeds the boundaries of normal physical comedy*
> 
> Slapstick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi



I Know and even I mentioned that. In sex-comedies such slap-stick comic situations arise most of the time and they happen to center around sex/nudity


----------



## icebags (Jul 17, 2016)

Chinese movie festival  [MENTION=105235]nandan[/MENTION], Kolkata, from 17th (today) to 20th.

anyone going there ? they are showing these movies in sequence : 

shanghai calling,
monkey king , the fleet of time
so young , not the less
nine-colored deer, the last emperor



Spoiler



probably [MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION] has already seen all these movies, even though he lives nowhere near kolkata. :grin_NF:


----------



## quan chi (Jul 17, 2016)

*13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi *
Overall a good film by michael bay.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 17, 2016)

icebags said:


> Chinese movie festival  [MENTION=105235]nandan[/MENTION], Kolkata, from 17th (today) to 20th.
> 
> anyone going there ? they are showing these movies in sequence :
> 
> ...


What you have to pay for these film festivals screen?? Are these similar like single screen, multiscreen theatres or mall?? Please give me some info and difference between these festival screening and normal theatres.
I never attended any movie festival. Kala Ghoda festival is well known here Mumbai. But didn't got a chance to visit.


----------



## icebags (Jul 17, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> What you have to pay for these film festivals screen?? Are these similar like single screen, multiscreen theatres or mall?? Please give me some info and difference between these festival screening and normal theatres.
> I never attended any movie festival. Kala Ghoda festival is well known here Mumbai. But didn't got a chance to visit.



well, various parties, incl bengal govt periodically arrange film festivals in kolkata, on yearly basis and/or when they feel like. mostly they arrange it at one of our heritage movie theatre called "nandan". it has 2 screens, one of which is pretty big (even though the seating facility sux).

but during kolkata international festival (not very big at budget or celebration, but they show a lot of rare and art films which are unavailable in country otherwise) they book multiple theatres, and filmwise showtimes are also declared here. sometimes you will have to collect passes, sometimes it's just free, & u will have to go there @ 6:00 am to stand in a queue for a film thats gonna be shown at 10:00 am.

when a film festival is declared, entry details are also declared, otherwise it can also be known by visiting the nandan ticket counter itself.

p.s. foreign consul generals are very active at kolkata, they often organize stuff, few months ago they also arranged japanese film festival. recently, 2 weeks ago there was chinese dragon boat festival arranged @ rabindra sarovar (went there, missed the boat race but saw the martial art & puppet show). 

some more info from media : 
China government to organise film festival in Kolkata | Business Standard New


----------



## quan chi (Jul 17, 2016)

*Stripes (1981)*
Only saw it for bill murray. Overall a good movie but with few racist jokes. Dont watch if you are too sensitive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2016)

*Project Almanac (2015) - 6.5/10*
Decent movie...not much expected..if u like Time Travel then watch it


----------



## quan chi (Jul 19, 2016)

*Batman vs superman : dawn of justice*
Yes maybe a bit boring due to the editing part.I too was bored towards the middle. Yes there maybe some cliched or meaningless scenario too But it can be overlooked. But in no way this movie is as bad as some people say it is. Overall its a decent one time watch.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 19, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Batman vs superman : dawn of justice*
> Yes maybe a bit boring due to the editing part.I too was bored towards the middle. Yes there maybe some cliched or meaningless scenario too But it can be overlooked. But in no way this movie is as bad as some people say it is. Overall its a decent one time watch.


Did you watch extended or theatrical???
Extended is 3hr 2min and theatrical is 2hr 25min...


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Did you watch extended or theatrical???
> Extended is 3hr 2min and theatrical is 2hr 25min...


You mean almost 45 mins not shown on theatre? Why such difference?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 19, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> You mean almost 45 mins not shown on theatre? Why such difference?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


I can't explain it, you can google it for Batman v Superman, if you asking specially for this movie. But most of the times you see Blu-ray extended or r-rated have more mins hrs.
Some are saying that Batman v Superman Blu-ray R-rated cut will be more than extended about 3hr 20min long and will release in this month. That Hobbit Trilogy Blu-ray extended version is more than 3hr 30min long. You can check on any Blu-ray site (buying-selling).
Why such difference??? Don't know why?? But sometimes theatre going people does not want sit for that long and for those theatre goers movie is for entertainment. And perfect cinema lovers, critics, want to make career in film industry watch these extended, r-rated, extras.
Other than that don't know much.
P.S. - Zack's (director of BvS) watchmen extended version was too boring because of that comic animation movie inside watchmen movie. boy came to bookstall for reading that same comic over and over again, i just fast forwarded it when that animation part came. I didn't find any connection for that animation and watchmen story.
Moral of the story - sometimes it gets boring.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Did you watch extended or theatrical???
> Extended is 3hr 2min and theatrical is 2hr 25min...



Extended. Not worth it if you ask me. Both are same & does not affect the story in any way.

*Bunny lake is missing.*
Must watch. Even I couldn't guess the ending. Very very well directed.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 20, 2016)

*Demolition* - One hell of a screwed up movie. Must watch for Jake Gyllenhaal fans.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2016)

*Ugly (2014) - 8.5/10*
Awesome movie and cinematography....nice Job by Ronit Roy also Anurag Kashyap


----------



## sam9s (Jul 20, 2016)

a_medico said:


> *Demolition* - One hell of a screwed up movie. Must watch for Jake Gyllenhaal fans.



yesterday only I was reading about this movie. Looks interesting, I love Jake Gyllenhaal. I was blowen by his performance in "Nightcrawler" ... looking forward watching Demolition


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2016)

sam9s said:


> yesterday only I was reading about this movie. Looks interesting, I love Jake Gyllenhaal. I was blowen by his performance in "Nightcrawler" ... looking forward watching Demolition


What about his performance in Source Code?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 21, 2016)

Vyom said:


> What about his performance in Source Code?



awesome, but my fav would be NightCrawler ...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2016)

sam9s said:


> awesome, but my fav would be NightCrawler ...



Since NightCrawler is not my type of genre (Sci Fi) I have still added this to my watchlist.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 21, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Since NightCrawler is not my type of genre (Sci Fi) I have still added this to my watchlist.



what!!! which night crawler are you talking about, its far from any sci fi ... 

Nightcrawler (2014) - IMD


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2016)

sam9s said:


> what!!! which night crawler are you talking about, its far from any sci fi ...
> 
> Nightcrawler (2014) - IMD


I meant it's not of the genre which I like, that is Sci fi. Lol at confusion.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 21, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I meant it's not of the genre which I like, that is Sci fi. Lol at confusion.



Oh my bad, I read it the wrong way .......


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

In recent digit post,

15 under watched  sci-fi gems of the last 15 year

Anyone just normal review for these.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> In recent digit post,
> 
> 15 under watched  sci-fi gems of the last 15 year
> 
> Anyone just normal review for these.



I gave a short review in the comment section of that article, lol.
All of the movies in that list are nice.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I gave a short review in the comment section of that article, lol.
> All of the movies in that list are nice.


Ok
How you login into digit.in??? I tried to do that but I can't. Digit forum and digit.in require different login.
Need help. I can't comment with forum login


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok
> How you login into digit.in??? I tried to do that but I can't. Digit forum and digit.in require different login.
> Need help. I can't comment with forum login


Lol. I can't login too. 
Before they had the discuss comment platform, but now they seem to have implemented a new comment system, named Komment something, using which one can comment using Facebook or Twitter. I used my Twitter account to post that comment.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 22, 2016)

*Nightcrawler (2014)*
Ignored it many times but since saw people over here discussing it thought of giving it another try. Overall its a good movie.
Btw I think jake gyllenhaal was best in donnie darko & prisoners than in any other movies.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 22, 2016)

*Mama* - 8/10

Liked it. More emotional than horror.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 23, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> In recent digit post,
> 
> 15 under watched  sci-fi gems of the last 15 year
> 
> Anyone just normal review for these.



Seen 12 of them ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2016)

*Criminal (2016) - 9/10*

*Plot Summary:*In a last-ditch effort to stop a diabolical plot, a dead CIA operative's  memories, secrets, and skills are implanted into a death-row inmate in  hopes that he will complete the operative's mission. 

*Audience Impression:* I felt emotional towards the end. Because a death row Inmate becomes emotionally involved with the family of the dead CIA Operative whose memories he shares and tries to give his life for them but the movie has a happy ending.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 23, 2016)

Madaari 6/10

Watch it for Irrfan Khan's outstanding performance.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Jul 24, 2016)

*Murder in the first* .... Wowoww after a looong time a powerhouse of a movie that had me completely satisfied. The movie is based on true events, BUT I was sad to read later, its just a fictitious story, that completely off trails from the actual events. (Completely I mean) .... BUT that did not hold me from giving this a solid *7/10*. Its about a young attorney (played by Christian Slater) who defends an Alcatraz prisoner (Kevin Bacon) accused of murdering a fellow inmate. The movie is powerful, with tight spot on direction. Performances are brilliant, Christian Slater is very good in playing the attorney, but the show was stolen by the powerhouse, mind blowing performance by Kevin Bacon. I have seen lots of movies of Kevin Bacon and this would be in my top list as far as his performance goes. I and lots of other movie loves were not only surprised but agitated as well, on the fact that Kevin Bacon was not even nominated in the Oscars for this role. None the less, this movie is one not to be missed. as I said *7/10* for this one

- - - Updated - - -

*Spotlight*........... I love gruesome, real true to life investigative, movies, even if they are slow and some times long as well. Spotlight fitted the description and I gave it a try. I am glad I did, as this is again a powerhouse  of a movie. And based on real events makes it more intriguing to say the least. The plot is about the print media, "Boston Globe" investigating and uncovering the massive scandal of child molestation and cover-up within the local Catholic Archdiocese in Massachusetts. To think this rally happened and in that huge scale, gives a kind of eerie feeling if you ask me. The movie (as I read it later, which I always do) is very true and accurate in portraying the events that took place. Its slow yes, but not to an extent you start losing the interest, plus as i said its a movie based on investigation of a scandal and hence should be viewed in that respect only and with that fact I was glued to the screen for the entire duration. 

Rest of the material, like the dialogues, the camerawork, the performances were rock solid, specially by Mark Ruffalo (HULK) as Mike Rezendes was gem. His attire the way he walked, talked, body language was just absolute applaud worthy. After a long time I think I will give movie* 7.5/10.*


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 27, 2016)

*Piku *- 8/10

Fun movie.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 28, 2016)

*The Big Short* .......... ok this movie is related to the financial meltdown that happened in US during 2007/2008, knowing nothing about the same I went in to the movie, thinking it will be a casual re iteration of the events and will follow the story of few characters, experiencing the same. However I couldn't have been wrong, this is a very serious, accurate and true portrayal of the events and since is related to all financial terms, difficult to understand as well. Even though I loved the way director has used celebrities, to explain the very tough concepts looking straight in to the camera. 

Despite of all these facts, I really enjoyed the movie, even though I had to turn to google for some financial jargon like credit default swaps (CDS), but over all if you are intrigued as to how this happened you will greatly enjoy the movie. I did .....*7/10* for this one.

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> *Piku *- 8/10
> 
> Fun movie.



Why would you even care to post here, if all you can manage to write is "FunMovie" whats the point of sharing/posting. All know Piku is a fun movie


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> *Piku *- 8/10
> 
> Fun movie.


You want show off???

Use site - trakt.tv

Follow me there..
Amit... a Myth's profile - Trakt.t


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 30, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> *Piku *- 8/10
> 
> Fun movie.



Bhai, you watched 2 movies?
Piku & Fun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> In recent digit post,
> 
> 15 under watched  sci-fi gems of the last 15 year
> 
> Anyone just normal review for these.




Except of Serenity, watch all.

I liked Moon. It just more relatable.

Sunshine, for the absolute poetry this film is.

Mr Nobody is an eye treat. Beautiful movie.

District 9 is documentary styled, situational hero movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 30, 2016)

*A doll's house* - 8/10

Nice drama.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2016)

Faun said:


> Except of Serenity, watch all.



And by that he meant, watch the Firefly episodes first. THEN watch Serenity.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2016)

Watched Afflicted. Found footage style for the most part. It was good until the very end.



Vyom said:


> And by that he meant, watch the Firefly episodes first. THEN watch Serenity.



missed ed. Didn't mean to say that dont watch Serenity.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2016)

Faun said:


> Watched Afflicted. Found footage style for the most part. It was good until the very end.



He he..vigilante. Blade prequel may be


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2016)

Watched Room (2015) - Ok story. Couldn't connect with the characters. Could have been edited well. 



rhitwick said:


> He he..vigilante. Blade prequel may be



It turned into TV series at that point.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Sing Street - 8/10*

John Carney rise again 
Amazing music and a fun movie to watch on a dull rainy Sunday..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 1, 2016)

*Dishoom 6/10*

Only thing that saved this movie is its pace and length.
In a runtime of 124 minutes the makers kept it short and crisp. You'll certainly enjoy the first half, in second half the film slows down a bit, drags to unnecessary plot points but for a brief moment.
The movie is predictable but you probably knew that already. 

But, is saved and at times spoiled by few references.

John Abraham is being called 'K' and Varun Dhawan is being called "J"...nicknames given by themselves. And a pug does help them to solve the case.
Anyone remembering "MIB"?!!

Then the occasion of Cricket match being played in Dubai. Now, there was a talk that the next IPL may be shifted to Dubai due to election issue. I'm not sure if that has any reason to shoot lot of aerial scenes of various cricket stadiums around Dubai. And they did use IPL signature tune once.

Then the usual (mandatory?!) Modi worship...

Well, there are cringe-worthy moments in the movie but better than a lot of past few action mega budget flicks which kept on hamming.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 1, 2016)

pratik385 said:


> *Sing Street - 8/10*
> 
> John Carney rise again
> Amazing music and a fun movie to watch on a dull rainy Sunday..



It's from the director of *Begin Again*! Added to my watchlist. Do try _Begin Again_, if you haven't already.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 1, 2016)

I seen his Once, Begin Again and now Sing Street. He restored my faith in musical genre movie.

Past month I saw The fundamentals of Caring, do watch if haven't, another fine performance from Paul Rudd.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2016)

pratik385 said:


> I seen his Once, Begin Again and now Sing Street. He restored my faith in musical genre movie.
> 
> Past month I saw The fundamentals of Caring, do watch if haven't, another fine performance from Paul Rudd.



Just checked.it was already added in my watchlist..thanks for recommending.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 2, 2016)

*Alpha Dog* This is one weird, uneasy movie, I mean the movie is not wired, but the plot and the segment of US society (blown up **** teens, with drugs and assault and sex) is very uneasy to watch, and to know the fact that its based on true events made it even more depressing. 

The movie starts off nasty and I must say you probably will start to feel agitated and tiresome with the ultra messed up teen culture it shows, but if you hang on, slowly you start to relate with characters and start to feel how messed up they are, and to an extent start caring as well. Of all the movies I have seen lately, this one left me depressed the most, specially coz of the ending. 

I would suggest give it a try. ... another *7/10* from me


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2016)

Had watched _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_ on the similar theme...was too slow and didnt really enjoy it.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 2, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Had watched _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_ on the similar theme...was too slow and didnt really enjoy it.



No thats a different movie bro, I see so similarity ....


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is good:


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2016)

^Watched...so so

IMDB released list of top 250 Indian movies.
Check out!


----------



## a_medico (Aug 3, 2016)

*5 to 7* -  I usually don't do this.. Posting my views before even completing a movie. Watched it for half and hour and totally in love with it. Cant wait to watch the rest of the movie. Reminded me of Before Sunset, but I am sure there's much more in store.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2016)

*Demolition 6/10*

I'm not sure what message I'm supposed to take from this movie.

His wife died and his whole life started falling apart. But, then what?
No conclusion?!! I've seen a lot of movies with open ending but this movie can't claim it has an ending. It just stops playing after a time.

Jake Gyllenhaal sure did good but...anyway... Mubarak hai use jise yeh pasand aya ho!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2016)

^^ This was not a movie for you.....It had a completely satisfying closure, this movie is hard to digest and I can see why many viewers rejecting it on the lines of "Nothing happens" ... Nothing is suppose to happen, its a movie of grief, loath, resentment of a loss of a loved one. ....and then the self realization and demolishing of prejudices in order to find true self....... .. .... I loved the movie ...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2016)

sam9s said:


> ^^ This was not a movie for you.....It had a completely satisfying closure, this movie is hard to digest and I can see why many viewers rejecting it on the lines of "Nothing happens" ... Nothing is suppose to happen, its a movie of grief, loath, resentment of a loss of a loved one. ....and then the self realization and demolishing of prejudices in order to find true self....... .. .... I loved the movie ...



Let's agree to disagree.

I found no closure in this movie.
The whole movie is focused on Davis. And tell how he got a closure or the movie even showed what he decided to do with his life?

You are talking about true self..what is his true self? Demolishing things?!


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2016)

Forbes Welcom

:dizzy_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> ^Watched...so so
> 
> IMDB released list of top 250 Indian movies.
> Check out!



In the list, Baahubali has 8.1 rating but when you open the movie page, it has 8.5 rating.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2016)

*The East (2013) -9/10*

*Plot Summary:* An operative for an elite private intelligence firm finds her priorities  changing dramatically after she is tasked with infiltrating an  anarchist group known for executing covert attacks upon major  corporations.

*Audience Summary:* The movie shows what major corporations are doing for earning money by polluting health, environment & minds of people.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> The East (2013) -9/10
> 
> Plot Summary:An operative for an elite private intelligence firm finds her priorities  changing dramatically after she is tasked with infiltrating an  anarchist group known for executing covert attacks upon major  corporations.
> 
> Audience Summary: The movie shows what major corporations are doing for earning money by polluting health, environment & minds of people.




Another good perform by *Brit Marling*


----------



## quan chi (Aug 4, 2016)

*scott pilgrim vs the world*
Nice movie. Must watch for true to comics/cartoon movie fans.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Let's agree to disagree.
> 
> You are talking about true self..what is his true self? Demolishing things?!



I sometimes really, wonder (and no disrespect, trust me  ) is if you even pay attention to the dialogues in the context in which they are spoken . Drama Genre (specifically dealing with complex human emotions is definately not for you I can bet on that). Just read few review and discuession threads on Demolition, you might understand, what I am talking about. 

Coming to the destruction in the movie, well simply putting .....That was his way of griefing and resentment, other may have different perspective, does not make it false or pretentious ..... but well yes let agree to disagree .... 

And again no disrespect .....


----------



## a_medico (Aug 5, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Another good perform by *Brit Marling*



All of her movies are good and unique!


----------



## shreeux (Aug 5, 2016)

a_medico said:


> All of her movies are good and unique!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 5, 2016)

Suicide squad anyone?? 
Going next week. Mixed reviews and reaction. Anyhow going to watch this one. 
Mixed reactions from movie fans, critics, comic lovers, dc fans, marvel fans.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2016)

5 to 7- writing about it again. Completed watching it. Easily one of the most beautiful movies I have watched till date. Such a complicated relationship handled so well by the director! Highly recommended. Sad the director has directed only one film.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 6, 2016)

a_medico said:


> 5 to 7- writing about it again. Completed watching it. Easily one of the most beautiful movies I have watched till date. Such a complicated relationship handled so well by the director! Highly recommended. Sad the director has directed only one film.



I dont know plot reminds me of *One Fine Day* one of the very very very few romantic movies I have seen. You might give it a try

- - - Updated - - -

*13 Hours* ...I wish Michale Bay, has deliberately directed this movie just to proof, he knows how to direct a good movie, action or no action (Pain & Gain). This is really  a good one. I would say I was not blown by it as I was with Black Hawk Down, but is still close enough. It has kinda same feel as BHD, but toned down in all departments.
None the less, definitely a worthy watch. Specially mention if you have a home theater, this will rock on it ........*7/10* for this one.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2016)

Will give one fine day a try.. But 5 to 7 is much much different and quite unique in a way... 

Even i thought 13 days was a clone of Black Hawk Down. BHD was certainly more intriguing.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 7, 2016)

Shivaay trailer is out. Looks quite polished for a bollywood action movie. Directed by Ajay Devghan himself! WOuld be interesting to watch.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 7, 2016)

^yup, saw the trailer. Looks pretty good.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Aug 7, 2016)

Shivaay...Wow amazing trailer...but remembrance of many movies...Lets see...:thinking_NF:


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2016)

sam9s said:


> I sometimes really, wonder (and no disrespect, trust me  ) is if you even pay attention to the dialogues in the context in which they are spoken . Drama Genre (specifically dealing with complex human emotions is definately not for you I can bet on that). Just read few review and discuession threads on Demolition, you might understand, what I am talking about.


I would always prefer if you put own words when making such comments rather pointing me to some random discussions.

I watched the movie, obviously not on your recommendation but on my own. I explained what I felt on watching the movie.
I found no point in the movie...it's beautifully made and well acted but makes no point.
Focuses on life of Davis post his wife's death but ends the movie even before completing the topic. I did not get a closure from this movie.
These are the questions I've after this movie...you are welcome to answer only if you do not post links to third party sites!

1>He was let off from his job. How's he handling his expenses?
2>Is he going to join the demolition crew?
3>Is he going to open his own demolition company?
4>Has he gone mad?
5>Is he going to traumatize kids on sea shore by running with them and to them?
6>Karen? What happens to her?
7>Is he going to go back to Karen, ever?
8>The kid. Is he going to continue meeting with the kid?
9>He's in the movie at least of 35-38 yrs old. What is he going to do with rest of his life?
10>Is he going to commit suicide?

*Traffic 6/10*

Starts from a looong way back then connects the dots. Took good pace and creates nice thrilling atmosphere during main story. Then again dragged post conflict resolution.
One time watch.

*Murder in the first 8/10*

Then there are times when Sam actually recommends good movie which I enjoy. That is rare but not impossible.
"Murder in the first" happens to be one such good movie which I thoroughly enjoyed. More specially as it falls in court-room drama genre.

Kevin Bacon and Christian Slater are the two pillars of this movie.
A powerful story with good acting along with good screenplay. What more can anyone ask?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 8, 2016)

^ Action looks quite amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 8, 2016)

*Whiskey Tango Foxtrot* - 8/10


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I would always prefer if you put own words when making such comments rather pointing me to some random discussions.
> 
> I watched the movie, obviously not on your recommendation but on my own. I explained what I felt on watching the movie.
> I found no point in the movie...it's beautifully made and well acted but makes no point.
> ...



Chill dude, I did say no disrespect, and I meant it bro. ok maybe you did not get closure, but the way I know you, I was positive you will not get this movie, and if one does not, please it does not mean any disrespect on ones preference or IQ, I think I already have made this point quite a many times. Lots of movies I did not get and did not like, even popular ones, intellectual ones as well .... 

Ok lets see if I can answer, I only pointed to IMDB, its the most common place for movie discuession ....


1>He was let off from his job. How's he handling his expenses?
-->its just a passing phase of life, its not that in his grief he has lost/gambled or donated all his wealth, he is quite rich n the movie.(he is an Investment banker)

2>Is he going to join the demolition crew?
No, what makes you think that?

3>Is he going to open his own demolition company?
same as above

4>Has he gone mad?
No, he is just griefing, and thats his way, he is a "typical" chracter though

5>Is he going to traumatize kids on sea shore by running with them and to them?
WHAT???!!!!! and then if I say you completely miss the point, I become the bad guy ...

6>Karen? What happens to her?
Nothing she continues her life I suppose, she just kinda acted as passing piller for the phase Jake was going through.

7>Is he going to go back to Karen, ever?
No, and we dont know, exactly, that was not the point of the movie. see.

8>The kid. Is he going to continue meeting with the kid?
I suppose yes ..

9>He's in the movie at least of 35-38 yrs old. What is he going to do with rest of his life?
He collects himself and gets his gear back at the end and accepts the predicmemts of life and moves on.

10>Is he going to commit suicide?
No, even though his inner self, wants something like this to happen, remember the scene where he lets the kid shoot him. 

I dont balme you much for not liking the movie, the characters are not necessarily likeable, they are flawed to limits, but thats what I liked about the primise. You just have to accept it. The only thing that I did/could not understand was, 



Spoiler



his wife was having an absortion from a child which was not his, but through n through from jake's perspective the relation was not shown bad or in trouble, did his wife cheat him, or was it just a slip, a one night stand since it is shown that jake is jerk of a character in his pre truma life. I could not get a definate ans. 
Another aspect the station wagon person who was responsible for the accident, that was just dealt so quickly, just one quick conversaion, i felt it should have been more



The movie is a BIG metaphore dude, its difficult to relate ...    Like jake tells Karen .... "_Suddenly, everything is a metaphor. A fallen tree, that’s my life. Bad weather, I am the cold front coming in"_



> *Murder in the first 8/10*
> 
> Then there are times when Sam actually recommends good movie which I enjoy. That is rare but not impossible.
> "Murder in the first" happens to be one such good movie which I thoroughly enjoyed. More specially as it falls in courtroom drama genre.
> ...



Thank  you. I know you like court room drama, and hence I was hoping you will enjoy this movie ....


----------



## amjath (Aug 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Suicide squad anyone??
> Going next week. Mixed reviews and reaction. Anyhow going to watch this one.
> Mixed reactions from movie fans, critics, comic lovers, dc fans, marvel fans.


Yes, mixed reviews though but good to watch. I guess its a big movie, they just want to make it short so the editor did his best to spoil it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2016)

Went for *Suicide Squad *yesterday. It was better than BvS and I liked it. 



Spoiler



Deadshot was my favorite followed by Diablo.

Joker was underutilized and the movie could've been just fine without him.

Liked Flash's cameo more than Batman's 

Still can't figure out how Amanda Waller didn't die



There is one mid-credits scene.



Spoiler



Bruce Wayne gets the data about metahumans from Waller.


----------



## amjath (Aug 8, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Went for *Suicide Squad *yesterday. It was better than BvS and I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



media hyped about Jared leto as joker, but this movie about squad were joker was not included. So IMO joker's runtime is justified.



Its a big movie, but they need to trim down the runtime so that explains why critics didn't like the movie. Yes the movie bit choppy but it's a cool movie

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 8, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Went for *Suicide Squad *yesterday. It was better than BvS and I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credits after movie??

Last two post suggest is big movie. So they will include extra scenes, extended,  editor's cut, in Blu-ray??  Like BvS??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2016)

*DeadPool (2016) : 8/10*
I liked this movie

Humor like "Mask"


----------



## amjath (Aug 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Credits after movie??
> 
> Last two post suggest is big movie. So they will include extra scenes, extended,  editor's cut, in Blu-ray??  Like BvS??


Hope so bro. 

Credit scene is there, the scene is awesome


----------



## sam9s (Aug 13, 2016)

*Hardcore Henry* .... hehe I am still giggling on what I saw, people are just busy complaining about the ultra shaky FPS cam and blood n violence this movie had, what I enjoyed most was the funny dialogues and scenarios it had, had me cracked up a lot of times, Sharlto Copley is funny as hell in this. Ok I was enjoying the action as well, and shaky cam does not bother me much, never did in any movie so here as well I was fine. So overall this was a pretty satisfying experience. I actually enjoyed the "Jimmy" character it made the movie for me. 

For those who don't know and this is no spoiler as such, Jimmy is a clone/hologram kinda of thing that comes up to help our protagonist again and again when killed and he is killed in brutal, but all kinds of funny fashion and his dialogues are just too funny.  

The horse scene cracked me up, jimmy coming out of bus burning "I will be in touch" ...hehe ....Higher self, or ego? Higher self, or ego?....hehe and his best one was British WW1 persona .... the entire scene had me giggling (A grenade a day keeps the enemy at bay ....heheh) ....(only who have watched the movie dhyaan se can relate to these dialogues .....*6.8/10* for this one. HH was fun


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2016)

*Eye in the Sky* ... God damm what a nail biting, right on your face, edge off the seat thrill ride this movie is. Eye in the sky takes one particular episode of drone warfare and shows what goes through the various segments of the chain of command involved in decision making, particularly in a morally induced situation. The narration is so tight, to the point and engaging that I would suggest to take your snack, bathroom whatever break well before you sit for the movie, coz when it will start it will not allow you to leave your seat even for a second. The screenplay (and I am no expert though) is highly accurate and dare to probe in all moralistic, legalistic, ethical and political aspects involved in a situation like this, and it does this with flying colors. I was just awestruck by the narration. 

Almost everything takes place in real time, we see the ramifications of the decission from every perspective .. from innocent bystanders, to local military, to the political people in suits, the soilder responsible for pushing the trigger .... every one.

This is must must see movie for any movie lover, after a long time a geniune thriller .....* 7.5/10* for this one


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2016)

*Nenokkadine* - 9/10

Good thriller movie backed with a good story.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn, no good movies. Nothing that I liked.

Mary and Max
Sing Street
Racing Extinction


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone seen rusthom?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 15, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen rusthom?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Today evening going to watch...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 15, 2016)

Anybody saw Bourne movie ?


----------



## icebags (Aug 15, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Anybody saw Bourne movie ?



yes, forgot to review it, here you go : 

Jason Bourne -6.8/10

fans should see it, other may skip it. movie is full of car chasing stunts, with an ok progression of the story line. nothing too fancy has happened, except may be, old people retiring an new people debuting. you will basically know where this movie will be going most of the time.

another thing is, some people look younger than their characters, while opposite is true as well.

it's ok. just enjoy the long chase sequences.

p.s. saw a trailer, where they casting matt damon in a chinese fantasy film. felt horrible. :vomit_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes, I a similar poster as well.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2016)

*Happy gilmore*
Not that its a must watch but you can lighten your mood with this movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Happy gilmore*
> Not that its a must watch but you can lighten your mood with this movie.



Either co-incident or you saw it due to the rumor that "Freaky Ali" is an unofficial remake of this.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 16, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Either co-incident or you saw it due to the rumor that "Freaky Ali" is an *unofficial remake* of this.



 . Anyways that unofficial remake should go to must NOT watch with pathetic dialogues/acting & even screenplay in the trailer itself. Btw  I don't think its a rumor one scene from the trailer is just direct copy.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 16, 2016)

Rustom 6/10
One time watch definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 23, 2016)

Addams Family 1991
Addams Family Rules 1993
I don't know how do i rate these films, old one. Classic cartoon from 90's Addams family, remember nothing now, but title track one of my favourites. Both are good old movies. Enjoy it.

Now you see me 2 - 7.8/10
After watching 1sr part expectations were high. And somehow they try to keep up but still 1st part was better.
In 1st part everything magic performed was revealed at the end. But in 2nd part they revealed secret after performance.
3 occasion were good, 1st was they got into China, 2nd was stealing chip and 3rd was their last performance. After ending it feels like they will bring now you see me 3.
Overall good movie but 1st part was better. Something was missing in 2nd.

Rustom 7/10
Disappointment from Neeraj Pandey this time for me. Story was mediocre, everything other was good job from Neeraj Pandey. As whole film, he always does good job. But everytime working with Akshay Kumar will not make your movie good or best. Akshay failed to impress. Acting was ok. other than Akshay everybody did good job. Not against him but still....(remember special 26, baby)
This was not patriotic film. It was crime murder movie. Why news channel and all media were spreading wrong stories.
Overall good movie.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2016)

*Ex Machina* .... intelligent movie, though I would still see few inconsistencies, but over all the dark approach, intellectual dialogues and inferences this movie brings, was worthy. Plot involves about a programmer selected to participate in an experiment to evaluating the human qualities of a humanoid A.I's synthetic intelligence. Even though its a thriller, its not like the usual, run of the  mill. its based more on intellectual verbose, than anything else. but let me tell you they are very intriguing and you enjoy listening contemplating them. 

The ending, however, left me with few doubts. which I cannot share baring spoilers. None the less loved the movie ...*6.8/10* for this one.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 25, 2016)

^ late watch...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 25, 2016)

realman said:


> He did not direct the film & he is just an average director.



^ i don't know very much, detailed and differences between these director and other terms. But he is not an average at least in Bollywood.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ late watch...



There are loads of movies in my library pending to be watched, including this (coz I enjoy TV series more now than movies)  ...... so relatively yes you might be right.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 25, 2016)

sam9s said:


> There are loads of movies in my library pending to be watched, including this (coz I enjoy TV series more now than movies)  ...... so relatively yes you might be right.



I watched *Prison Break *series only*..*Any other TV-Series (Completed) better to watch like good thrill and tense..!!!


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't think people here will be affected by banned torrent sites. Everyone here knows how to access them. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 26, 2016)

^that's right.
There is other life too to handle, other than watching movies, TV series..


----------



## sygeek (Aug 26, 2016)

Watched Moon (2009). Great movie. Gave me Black Mirror like vibes. Definitely recommended to any sci-fi fans.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 27, 2016)

*Spotlight* - 9/10.

Very well made.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 27, 2016)

One movie i missed to watched..
Her (2013)
Anybody watched it?? Sci fi love story. Do watch it. I watched its review when film released in 2013, on regional news channel.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 27, 2016)

I have seen the movie. I watched it cause of reviews and ratings. I liked the movie but its one time watch only for me. Unique storyline. I have no knowledge about screenplay and all. So i don't know on that front. As a average viewer, it is one time watch only, but worth watching.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I watched *Prison Break *series only*..*Any other TV-Series (Completed) better to watch like good thrill and tense..!!!



Loads of TV series, head back to the *TV series discuession thread*, I keep posting there all worth TV series I have watched


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> One movie i missed to watched..
> Her (2013)
> Anybody watched it?? Sci fi love story. Do watch it. I watched its review when film released in 2013, on regional news channel.



It's a beautiful movie. Music, cinematography, story, acting...everything is excellent. There are not many movies where you feel everything is done excellently.

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> Watched Moon (2009). Great movie. Gave me Black Mirror like vibes. Definitely recommended to any sci-fi fans.



One of my fav movie.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2016)

*Life is Beautiful - 7/10*

Beautiful acting and cinematography. 
I have no idea why this movie is tagged as a Comedy in popular movie review sites. 
While overall a very sweet and simple movie, I would term this as a *tragedy with elements of comedy*. 

Can anyone please explain why so many people would have termed this as a comedy? I would like to have a constructive argument about the same. 

*Raman Raghav 2.0 - 6/10*

World class, awe inducing acting by Nawazuddin Siddiqui. Direction is good, typical Anurag Kashyap style. Story is okayish. 
There are some true cringe inducing moments. 

One time watch.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2016)

realman said:


> Pretty average flick with some irritating moments. Only for people who have not seen much war movies.



Well I have watched like truc loads of gazzliens or war movies, .... and I lovd it ....MY TAKE ..... you boat couldnt float ,..YOUR TAKE ...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2016)

I've few movies off late...I'll come back with more details later.

Till then leave you here with this.

*Mastram 5.5/10*

As per IMDB "Mastram is a 2014 Bollywood "fictional biography" film"

The movie released in 2014 and since then I was looking for a good print. The DVD never released and the copy I got was poorly edited.
At times did not have any sound. Not even hall print I'm sure of it.

A good concept ruined by poor editing (at least the copy I saw). The conflict was predictable but they did not pay much importance to the resolution. Had a good scope of drama there.
Commendable job by lead actor Rahul Bagga and whoever acted as his friend.


----------



## kundalus (Sep 4, 2016)

Akira - 4/10

Predictable plot, slow movie, needed more strong characters in lead roles, Anurag Kashyap at his best. Felt the message is lost by the time movie ends. Direction is OK.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 4, 2016)

When am I ever going to see a good Hindi movie?   

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2016)

kundalus said:


> Akira - 4/10
> 
> Predictable plot, slow movie, needed more strong characters in lead roles, Anurag Kashyap at his best. Felt the message is lost by the time movie ends. Direction is OK.



Its remake of the Tamil sleeper hit *Mouna Guru (2011) . *This movie has already been remade in Kannada and Telugu.
Director Murugadoss take risk switch leading role to Hindi was a woman-oriented played by Sonakshi...Instead of hero oriented subject buy Arulnidhi’s role.

Still not watched Akira..!!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 4, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> When am I ever going to see a good Hindi movie?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


In past and future..

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 4, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> In past and future..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


The way things are going, I am not too sure about the future.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 4, 2016)

*Conjuring 2 7.5/10*

Has some good "My house" moment! apart from climax scene was at per with first part.



Spoiler



There is a scene where the demon appears in Ed's study. It closes all doors, all windows, then appears from a shadow. Walks all walls and merges with the portrait that Ed had drawn earlier. This is such a well crafted scene and creates a environment of horror perfectly. 
The very next scene spoiled it for me.
Then the ghost holds the portrait with both of it's hands infront of it's face and runs towards Lorraine. This felt stupid for me. Felt like those MEMEs where dogs gets stuck with a frame or cone and start running fanatically here and there.
I would have preferred the ghost emerges from the portrait with the face that ED had drawn and ran towards Lorraine.



*The Absent One 7/10*

Everything was going good until Kimmie just showed up at climax. A bollywood cliched ending.

*Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Part 1*
and
*Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Part 2*

7/10 for each. Good execution. Batman vs Superman action was better handled than the live action movie.

*London has fallen 5/10*

Avoid if you can. Nothing special.

*Suicide Squad 6/10*

The most incoherent movie of all times may be. Joker is just wasted. A good opportunity is wasted.

The whole movie was made taking audience for granted. This is comparable to "No-man's sky" game. Only problem is that none are going to give us back our money.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *The Absent One 7/10*
> 
> Everything was going good until Kimmie just showed up at climax. A bollywood cliched ending.



Don't miss the prequel movie "*The Keeper of Lost Causes (2013)*" and final release "*A Conspiracy of Faith (2016)*".  If not watched.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 4, 2016)

Kill Command - one of those very well made low budget sci fi movie... Has a predatorish feel to it. Also District 9ish. Good entertainer.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 4, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Command Kill - one of those very well made low budget sci fi movie... Has a predatorish feel to it. Also District 9ish. Good entertainer.



Yes...Before watch i think some kind of b-grade movie...Finally more impressed.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 5, 2016)

It is equal to any A movie, if not better. Such a well made movie in a given budget.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Kill Command - one of those very well made low budget sci fi movie... Has a predatorish feel to it. Also District 9ish. Good entertainer.



mmm this looks I might give it a try .. thnx 4 sharing.


----------



## icebags (Sep 5, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Yes...Before watch i think some kind of b-grade movie...Finally more impressed.



the trailer looks far better and interesting than a b grade movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2016)

List of 'found footage' horror movies.

Scary Good - IMD


----------



## Dottore (Sep 10, 2016)

Narcos Narcos (TV Series 2015– ) - IMD


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> List of 'found footage' horror movies.
> 
> Scary Good - IMD




Are you watched all those...:thinking_NF:


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Are you watched all those...:thinking_NF:



Nah, man! There are 72 titles in the list. I've barely watched 10-12 may be.

- - - Updated - - -

Did you know there are two end credit scenes in "Captain America : Civil War" ?
I re-watched today and found the second one. This is about Spider-man. Placed at the very end, post the credits stop rolling.

- - - Updated - - -

*X-Men Apocalypse 7/10*

Not as bad as getting portrayed everywhere.
Only diff. with first two installments were that this one lacked a good story running behind all those havoc.
Anyway I did not seem to miss that too much.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 11, 2016)

^ hey buddy do you watch movies with subtitles?? 
X-men just arrived on torrent but i didn't find any Hearing Impaired subtitles, please if you found any remind me..

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Kill Command - one of those very well made low budget sci fi movie... Has a predatorish feel to it. Also District 9ish. Good entertainer.



Camera work and special effects are good but the story is just OK. District 9 was much better.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ hey buddy do you watch movies with subtitles??
> X-men just arrived on torrent but i didn't find any Hearing Impaired subtitles, please if you found any remind me..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


I watch movies with subs. Did not notice any sub for 'hearing impaired' for this one.
b/w you can try "BS Player'. This has in built sub title finder.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 11, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I watch movies with subs. Did not notice any sub for 'hearing impaired' for this one.
> b/w you can try "BS Player'. This has in built sub title finder.


Mx player can also download subs from opensubtitles site..

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ hey buddy do you watch movies with subtitles??
> X-men just arrived on torrent but i didn't find any Hearing Impaired subtitles, please if you found any remind me..



Read on Comment column you know the Idea...

*Subscene*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 12, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Read on Comment column you know the Idea...
> 
> *Subscene*


Yeah i know that site, i read comments also...
But problem is no subtleties "tick marked" on "H.I." column.. 
It's 3-4 days after Blu-ray released, is taking too long. That is why I asked here, of someone found "H.I. subtitle for X-Men Apocalypse" then please provide link.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 12, 2016)

^ i don't like bonding between spider man and iron man..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2016)

Freaky Ali - 6/10 ..first half was nice..second half looks too obvious..still something new


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2016)

*The Conspiracy 6/10*

The big reveal was not that shocking. A bit slow to start with.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ hey buddy do you watch movies with subtitles??
> X-men just arrived on torrent but i didn't find any Hearing Impaired subtitles, please if you found any remind me..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



I never used Hearing impaired Subs..though once a movie has it but I removed it as I don't like

[Music playing...]
[Laughing]
[Crying]....


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I never used Hearing impaired Subs..though once a movie has it but I removed it as I don't like
> 
> [Music playing...]
> [Laughing]
> [Crying]....


Sometimes it can be useful.. for background music, song, chatters comments etc..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

I want suggestion for these movies...

Timecrime 
Los cronocrímenes (2007)         - IMD

Rewind
Rewind (TV Movie 2013)         - IMD

I'll Follow You Down 
I'll Follow You Down (2013)         - IMD


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2016)

I am not aware of the other two, but Timecrime is one of the most epic Time Travel based and foreign movie!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 16, 2016)

*The Stanford Prison Experiment  - 7.2/10 *   - Great movie although a little difficult to watch.

based on the real Stanford prison experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi

The German original movie has an even rating on imdb but I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 16, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *The Stanford Prison Experiment  - 7.2/10 *   - Great movie although a little difficult to watch.
> 
> based on the real Stanford prison experiment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi
> 
> The German original movie has an even rating on imdb but I haven't watched it yet.


I didn't understand movie.. yes it's difficult watch..


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I want suggestion for these movies...
> 
> Timecrime
> Los cronocrímenes (2007)         - IMD
> ...



TimeCrimes was just simply Mind Blowing .....


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 16, 2016)

Watched here comes the boom 6/10


----------



## emilyalice (Sep 16, 2016)

Movie: Mirch
Language:Hindi
Genre: Drama
Regards
Dissertation help


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 16, 2016)

Pink movie anyone??
Good reviews news paper and all..


ARQ Netflix movie anyone???


----------



## a_medico (Sep 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I want suggestion for these movies...
> 
> Timecrime
> Los cronocrímenes (2007)         - IMD
> ...


'I'll follow you down' was very average for me


----------



## a_medico (Sep 19, 2016)

*Phobia* - Good acting by Radhika Apte... Movie was interesting but lacked the final punch. 

*Waiting* - Top performances from Kalki and Nasiruddin. Opening music seemed to be inspired by the one from Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind. Few medical flaws, as expected from the movies based on medical themes. Abrupt ending.. But different movie overall.

*Sairat* - Marathi movie on honor killings. QSQT revisited. But a good recognition for marathi movies. 

*Katyar kaljat ghusli* - Again a great recognition for marathi movies. They are coming out with some fantastic movies. 

*The Shallows* - Was supposed to be the creepiest shark movie after Jaws. But was average. I'd recommend Black water (2007) over it, though it is a croc movie.

*Captain America* and *X men* (latest releases.. Forgot their names) were a good dose of typical hollywood superheroes movies. We need their intermittent doses, dont we?

*Raman Raghvan 2* - Awesome acting by Nawazoddin. Great direction by Anurag Kashyap. A bit tinge of Se7en. But a great watch.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 19, 2016)

Timecrime was great..

ARQ movie stuck in infinite time loop, movie fails.

Pink slow pace 1st half, 2nd half pace speed up, women issues but different scenario and good acting and movie with solution.
But still movie could have been better..
Amitabh not used properly, it was women show.. but no great performance..


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2016)

*FAN* - 8/10

Can't believe bollywood made this. Not a single song in mainstream movie. Good acting/hard work by Shah Rukh too.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 22, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> *FAN* - 8/10
> 
> Can't believe bollywood made this. Not a single song in mainstream movie. Good acting/hard work by Shah Rukh too.


Yeah it was harsh for srk fans to accept this kind of cinema that's why it was flop. But it was good show showing how far fans can go.. reality hurts.. similar situation in Bollywood.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2016)

*Pink* - Good movie with some thought provoking learnings. But at some points, movie seemed ultra feminist to me. Nevertheless, a good watch and these kind of films should be appreciated.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 22, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Pink* - Good movie with some thought provoking learnings. But at some points, movie seemed ultra feminist to me. Nevertheless, a good watch and these kind of films should be appreciated.


There is meaning to its title
Pink - vagina of sort that is bought with violence. forced and often cruel or threat based occupation of a vagina by an unwelcome penis.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> There is meaning to its title
> Pink - vagina of sort that is bought with violence. forced and often cruel or threat based occupation of a vagina by an unwelcome penis.



from where u got this meaning ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 23, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> from where u got this meaning ?


From Google specifically from times of India blog (did not find any urban dictionary showing this kind of meaning, but women activist using this word for this meaning as per local news TV channels)..


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 23, 2016)

*The Magnificent Seven (2016)* - A very good attempt to remake the original. Denzel & Ethan back again after Training Day. I felt the run time of the movie was less to show the character development of each. Chris Pratt was bland. Denzel was as usual amazing. Peter Sarsgaard & Vincent D'Onofrio were the show-stealers of the movie.Peter Sarsgaard gave a riveting performance in the opening scene. He should have gotten some more screen time. All in all - worth watching once even twice!!


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 23, 2016)

Pink 7/10
A must watch, specially for the young generation. Some great performances and no nonsense storytelling.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2016)

*Train To Busan

*8/10


----------



## shreeux (Sep 24, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Train To Busan
> 
> *8/10



Awaiting for good print....!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Awaiting for good print....!!!


Already out. Don't know if link sharing is allowed here.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Already out. Don't know if link sharing is allowed here.



720p or 1080p not released...You can pm if available...!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2016)

*The Trust 6/10*

After a looong time saw a Nic Cage movie which is somewhat engazing and had a really good promise.
Ending well...a bit clarity may be.

Check this out, slow but may just surprise you.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 25, 2016)

*PINK* - 7/10

Court sequences were a little preachy. Still enjoyable.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Already out. Don't know if link sharing is allowed here.



Opps..HDRip...I need Bluray Rip....!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Train To Busan
> 
> *8/10



Thinking of watching this. Korean movie after a long time


----------



## shreeux (Sep 25, 2016)

Faun said:


> Thinking of watching this. Korean movie after a long time



Before that you watch existing good Korean movies...!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 26, 2016)

*The Magnificent 7 - 5.5/10*

this movie is trying to be the next legendary wild west movie on the list. 
unfortunately, the attempt falls flat on its face. 
the movie, like the characters and an average story [same triumph of good over bad], is quite forgettable and only saved by the acting prowess from denzel washington. 

One time watch. 
If you havent watched this in the theater yet, dont. wait for the releases to come out.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 27, 2016)

10 Indian animation shorts to binge watch - The Times of Indi

Do check link, award winning short animated films. Can't find the page from epaper of TOI 23 sept 2016 edition.

Do check channels and their playlists

Mother's Day Special - Heart Touching Short Film â€“ Aai (A Mother) | Hindi | Animation | Sketch - YouTube

CHASNI- STOP ACID ATTACKS - YouTube

Keli || Animated Short Film || By Ranjitha Rajeevan - YouTube

Dhak (drum) - à¦¢à¦¾à¦• - YouTube

*youtu.be/MMh-XnorS64

*youtu.be/xvAJKkCbHmA

*youtu.be/t-QNUd1zngw

*youtu.be/7WJpdvlBMlE

*youtu.be/ReduO3nXf-c

*youtu.be/BO3N6VdYCjY

*youtu.be/LatobRtLukM


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Before that you watch existing good Korean movies...!!!



like ???


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 28, 2016)

Old Boy, I saw the Devil, Sympathy for Lady Vengeance and the next 2 movies on Sympathy series, The Good, The Bad and The Weird, Harmony, A Moment to Remember off the top of my head


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Old Boy, I saw the Devil, Sympathy for Lady Vengeance and the next 2 movies on Sympathy series, The Good, The Bad and The Weird, Harmony, A Moment to Remember off the top of my head



Seen all except Harmony.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 2, 2016)

*Pink 7/10 (reduced from 8/10)*

Saw one week back. Was thinking of writing a full review then became lazy.

It's an important movie but not a well made movie. Has some biiig loopholes and at places takes audience for granted.
Climax is sure shot very well and pokes all right nerves in it's duration.

I'll again say, its an important movie but not a well made movie.

*M.S.Dhoni: The untold story 7/10*

Brings the goosebumps in your belly and that's it!
Too lengthy and too much trivial details.
Should have been a character study but seemed they were busy uncovering really 'unknown' facts of his past.
One thing I must say, the movie is watchable because it's about Dhoni and Sushant Singh Rajpoot's brilliant performance.

- - - Updated - - -

*Gidam 6/10*

These wannabe artsy horror movies are a matter of headache now.
More twists than an Abbas-Mastan movie coupled with slow-mo shots and non-linear story telling.
IMDB says it's runtime is 1hr 38min but felt like 2hrs or more.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2016)

Faun said:


> like ???



As of now...

Mother
The Admiral: Roaring Currents
A Dirty Carnival
Miracle in Cell No. 7
War of the Arrows
Bedevilled
The Yellow Sea
Taegukgi
The Chaser
A Bittersweet Life
Memories of Murder
The Man from Nowhere
No Tears for the Dead
MY way
Perfect Number
The Client 
Voice of a Murderer 
Montage
Hwayi: A Monster Boy
No Mercy
A Company Man
A Hard Day


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2016)

shreeux said:


> As of now...
> 
> *Mother*
> The Admiral: Roaring Currents
> ...


Watched bold highlighted ones. Will check out others

Watched Train to Busan too. Was average but the melodrama was worth it. It redeemed the ending.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2016)

Faun said:


> Watched bold highlighted ones. Will check out others
> 
> Watched Train to Busan too. Was average but the melodrama was worth it. It redeemed the ending.



Good...Post review after watch remaining movies...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 2, 2016)

shreeux said:


> As of now...
> 
> Mother
> The Admiral: Roaring Currents
> ...


Are you from Korea??
Is it all dubbed in English or have to download subtitles?


----------



## shreeux (Oct 2, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Are you from Korea??
> Is it all dubbed in English or have to download subtitles?



Haha..No bro...Check my location...If you watch above movies, You will be more addict in Korean Movies...

You must download sub for all movies....All the movies Sub's are easily available...


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2016)

*The Wailing* - Tense Korean horror/Zombie flick. Good watch.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 4, 2016)

Korean movie fans, don't miss * Architecture 101*


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 4, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Korean movie fans, don't miss * Architecture 101*


What is this movie about?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Oct 4, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Korean movie fans, don't miss * Architecture 101*



Good one.........!!!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 4, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> What is this movie about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Complex love story


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 4, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Complex love story


I thought it was related to architecture thanks anyways

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Oct 4, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Korean movie fans, don't miss * Architecture 101*



suzy  nations first love.

also, anyone watched *The Handmaiden (2016)* ? many people seem to have liked it. the theme song was nice too.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Korean movie fans, don't miss * Architecture 101*



It was good. Incomplete love story.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> suzy  nations first love.
> 
> also, anyone watched *The Handmaiden (2016)* ? many people seem to have liked it. the theme song was nice too.



It by vengeance trilogy fame director.


----------



## bulletproof (Oct 5, 2016)

Never seen a Korean movie before...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 5, 2016)

bulletproof said:


> Never seen a Korean movie before...


Same here, but I watched some adults Korean movie (with good story).


----------



## a_medico (Oct 5, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Same here, but I watched some adults Korean movie (with good story).



Most of the mainstream Korean movies have a good story too.


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2016)

Faun said:


> It by vengeance trilogy fame director.



yes, but this one is based on some british novel and the trailer did not look like much vengeance was going on. rather, seemed like an weird love story.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2016)

icebags said:


> yes, but this one is based on some british novel and the trailer did not look like much vengeance was going on. rather, seemed like an weird love story.



Yes, but it will be quality work.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just found movies in newspaper (Mumbai mirror, page 35, October 4).. anybody watched it??

Wild tales (2014) - Spanish
Victoria (2015) - German
Maheshinte Prathikaaram (2016) - Malayalam
Kammati Paadam (2016) - Malayalam

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161007/b54efbb8360e518f2feea18e798c828d.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Just found movies in newspaper (Mumbai mirror, page 35, October 4).. anybody watched it??
> 
> Wild tales (2014) - Spanish
> Victoria (2015) - German
> ...


The 3rd one,  Malayalam is a very good movie.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 7, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> The 3rd one,  Malayalam is a very good movie.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Are you mallu bro? back to the topic I have seen 3rd and 4th as im a mallu. Both are really good movies with a  distinctive stories l.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 7, 2016)

^available in dubbed version???


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^available in dubbed version???


Dont know about dubbed version pretty sure  there is English subtitles


----------



## shreeux (Oct 7, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Just found movies in newspaper (Mumbai mirror, page 35, October 4).. anybody watched it??
> 
> Wild tales (2014) - Spanish
> Victoria (2015) - German
> ...



1 & 2 watched...
Kammati Paadam under watchlist...!!!

*i.imgur.com/8l1JA1z.png

*i.imgur.com/mjFTuDT.png


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 12, 2016)

Watched Perks of being a wallflower. 9/10
Very good movie you will get that highschool feel when you are watching it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Oct 15, 2016)

Bitva za Sevastopol /Battle for Sevastopol (2015) - IMD

this looks interesting mv/trailer of an war movie, with a female sniper as the lead, planning to watch.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]fuPX8mjeb-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2016)

icebags said:


> Bitva za Sevastopol /Battle for Sevastopol (2015) - IMD
> 
> this looks interesting mv/trailer of an war movie, with a female sniper as the lead, planning to watch.



Watched today...*Review here....*

But its worth to watch because of true story. In some extend they do not reveal some strategy.


----------



## icebags (Oct 16, 2016)

^ great, that will keep me interested till i see it.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 16, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ great, that will keep me interested till i see it.



Good...But don't compare this..."Enemy at the Gates" Its all time forever...!!!

Also this quiet watchable....*1944*


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2016)

Few movies that I've watched in this holiday:-

*Sultan 6/10*

Too long, too cheesy, too much!
Salman suddenly showing that he can act. It's only because of him this movie is bearable.

*The Nice Guys 7/10*

Best one liners in a movie after a long time. Not a great plot but is very much enjoyable due to good acting and dialogues.
Check it out.

*Train to Busan 7/10*

Can't believe I watched a zombie movie willingly!
Good action and execution of plot. At times reminded me of "Word War Z"
First scene where we get a hint is the best IMO.
Good one!
I still hate zombie movies, not changing my stance.

*The Legend of Tarzan 6/10*

This was let down. Poor script writing. I mean what was the necessity to take the character out and writing your own story? What did Edgar Rice Burroughs doing then? 
This film took 4 guys to write such sh1tty story, add to that poor acting, the guy who acted as Tarzan had a constipated look throughout the movie.

*Marshland 5.5/10* +1.5 for cinematography

A so-so script is made watchable by the sheer brilliant cinematography. The visual and specially top shots are awesome.


*Friend Request 5/10*

This is a shameless copy from Unfriended
And both are equally bad.
Unfriended still tried to put some logic but this one just went full retard.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 21, 2016)

So any news on inferno?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2016)

they r showing train to busan in city theaters, due to the huge publicity. but just a look to the ticket price is setting my pants on fire, guh !


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2016)

Just saw Batman The Dark Knight Returns Part 1 and Part 2 animated movies. Mind blown!

I stopped following DC Batman's animated series as it stop on Cartoon Network. So I do not know if those cartoons are of the same type, type as in, the brutal, blood and gore(very slight) , but yes, I remember the old batman series which used to come on CN back in 2000 and all. There were fights, lil blood too but it never felt this much intense. 

Both movies are so good, not even for a sec I was bored. Both movies are of 1hr15mins. short and intense. must watch for all the fans out there. And one special mention I will give to background music, damn.

My ratings : 
Batman The Dark Knight Returns Part 1 : 8.5
Batman The Dark Knight Returns Part 2 : 9


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

Hachi, A Dog's Tale : Great movie, made me eyes wet in few scenes. I am a dog lover so I was very much touched by the movie. A dog who obey everyone but is loyal to his master only. Based on true story.
My rating : 8.5


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Hachi, A Dog's Tale : Great movie, made me eyes wet in few scenes. I am a dog lover so I was very much touched by the movie. A dog who obey everyone but is loyal to his master only. Based on true story.
> My rating : 8.5



Is it the English version ? if yes then its a gr8 movie.
try the Chinese version also if u haven't


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

I saw the english one. I will checkout the Chinese version too. i didn't know chinese version existed.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 24, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it the English version ? if yes then its a gr8 movie.
> try the Chinese version also if u haven't





TheSloth said:


> I saw the english one. I will checkout the Chinese version too. i didn't know chinese version existed.


It's JAPANESE man 
Not Chinese 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I saw the english one. I will checkout the Chinese version too. i didn't know chinese version existed.



better get some tissue paper this time. the tear flow wont stop.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

Ohno! Japanese one is even more dramatic(what the right word here?)??


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2016)

ZTR said:


> It's JAPANESE man
> Not Chinese
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Whatever..as I don't understand both.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 25, 2016)

Use....Subtitles......!!!


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Ohno! Japanese one is even more dramatic(what the right word here?)??



not sure. watch and tell.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

wokay 

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Whatever..as I don't understand both.


Noooo, you should not say that, you are anime guy(judging by your avatar), you should be able to differentiate between the japanese and chinese accents.(if you watch only subs)


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 29, 2016)

Saw Lights Out (2016). Finally, after a long time, watched a horror movie which was actually scary. Well, mostly jump scares but none seem out of place given the context of the film. Acting is pretty decent. In fact, the lead actress Teresa Palmer was pretty good. There's not much as far as the story is concerned but this movie doesn't really need a convoluted plot. This is a simple straightforward horror film with more than a few genuine scares that will keep you on the edge of your seats right upto the end.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 1, 2016)

*U Turn* - 9/10

Pretty good thriller movie.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 1, 2016)

Shivaay  4/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## quagmire (Nov 12, 2016)

Doctor Strange (2016)

VFX                                    - 10/10      -  Absolutely amazing, wow!
3D                                      - 9/10       -  Really well done, complete effect throughout the movie
Story, Screenplay, Direction   - 6/10       -  Screenplay of conveneince, lots of plotholes, nothing new
Audio                                  - 7/10       -  Functional but nothing memorable

Overall 8/10 for me.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2016)

quagmire said:


> Doctor Strange (2016)
> 
> VFX                                    - 10/10      -  Absolutely amazing, wow!
> 3D                                      - 9/10       -  Really well done, complete effect throughout the movie
> ...



same here. except story/plot part is 5/10. strange just did Veni Vidi Vici there,no story, no feelings or nothing. other characters looked just too shallow. 

7.5/10 for fun time only.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 13, 2016)

Batman:The Assault on Arkham (2014) : Good movie. US govt official calls for criminals,Suicide Squad, to get to one Criminal "Riddler" in Arkham Asylum. But as usual, things doesn't go as per plans as no one trust each other. 
My ratings would be 7.5/10. 
PS: Rating is Compared to other batman animated movies. But definitely a must watch for Batman's fans


----------



## a_medico (Nov 14, 2016)

The blackcoat's daughter - Atmosphere horror at it's best! Watched a good movie after very long time. It is very slow, so better watch it if you are patient enough.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2016)

*Light's Out 6/10*

Cheap thrills.
Solely dependent on jump scares. Lacks some basic horror movie logics.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 20, 2016)

Doctor Strange 5/10
Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them 7/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

Since I had no knowledge of Dr.Strange's character from comics(i just knew there is a character in comics), I liked the movie. CGI was great, Cumberbatch was great so I was quite satisfied until now. Seeing so many low ratings here I want to know where did the movie fall short?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Since I had no knowledge of Dr.Strange's character from comics(i just knew there is a character in comics), I liked the movie. CGI was great, Cumberbatch was great so I was quite satisfied until now. Seeing so many low ratings here I want to know where did the movie fall short?


Story.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

^you people read marvel comics??

- - - Updated - - -

I mean how else to know the story??


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^you people read marvel comics??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I mean how else to know the story??


No. I have never read it before. There were a lot of good actors, dialogues, cgi etc. But the story was predictable and ordinary. That's my take on it. The mid credit scene was interesting though.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Since I had no knowledge of Dr.Strange's character from comics(i just knew there is a character in comics), I liked the movie. CGI was great, Cumberbatch was great so I was quite satisfied until now. Seeing so many low ratings here I want to know where did the movie fall short?


Cumberbatch and the VFX were the only positive. Story was predictable and boring, Ancient One's role was not meaty enough and the villain was so meh. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

I was not bored actually. May be I was carried away by CGI and Cumberbatch. Story wise, Since I was coming across this kind of whole stroy/plot(whatever is the correct word) very first time, I liked it. Same reason I liked all the Avengers movies.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I was not bored actually. May be I was carried away by CGI and Cumberbatch. Story wise, Since I was coming across this kind of whole stroy/plot(whatever is the correct word) very first time, I liked it. Same reason I liked all the Avengers movies.


I don't think that most people are saying it's bad. It was just ordinary. I found avengers more entertaining.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Nov 20, 2016)

it was not boring, but it was not anything interesting either. it left no feeling or impression after watch.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 20, 2016)

icebags said:


> it was not boring, but it was not anything interesting either. it left no feeling or impression after watch.


Exactly this.  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2016)

*Saala Khadoos (2016) : 8/10* 
Excellent movie....R.Mad has done good job, so as the new actress...
Inspiring indeed and emotional also.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 24, 2016)

*Sausage Party* - 9/10 . Pretty fun movie.

*Good Kids* - 6/10 . Typical pie movie.

*Aandavan Kattalai* - 10/10 . Must watch.

- - - Updated - - -

*Finding Dory* - 7/10 . Was good watch.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 24, 2016)

I was ignoring sausage party cause of low IMDB ratings. 
^Your rating , Movie really that good?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 26, 2016)

So anyone watched arrival?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Nov 26, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> So anyone watched arrival?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



*Arrival*

yes its a beautiful and a bit emotional movie, based on a single incident. while i was watching the movie, i kinda felt like puzzled, cause they were showing glimpses of something, and it finally came out that, it was opposite of what i thought it would be.

kinda felt brain chewing  concept, nevertheless, it was an interesting concept, to find a way to communicate with alien octopuses (_i always had great confidence in octopuses. i believe, had given the chances, they could have achieved some intelligent stuff themselves_), who could have had different concept of communication level.

amy adams worked nice. 

i missed first ~5-10 mins of the movie, so my understanding might have been incomplete somewhere. anyways.

8-8.5 may be.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2122/2130905601_9443e45e03.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I was ignoring sausage party cause of low IMDB ratings.
> ^Your rating , Movie really that good?



Well, it's not for everyone. Watch if you want a silly movie when high.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> So anyone watched arrival?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



The reviews everywhere are really good.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2016)

*Don't Breathe 7/10*

This is not a horror as the poster seems to suggest rather very well made thriller.
This movie surprised me as I did not expect it to be such good. Go for it, you would enjoy.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2016)

*Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them *

If there is just one 3D movie in 2016 that you should watch, it is FBWFT. 
This movie does justice to 3D cinema as no movie has ever done. It may just be that the premise of the movie was fit for 3D viewing, but it is just beautiful. The beasts are outstandingly well and accurately rendered. The magic looks breathtakingly good in 3D and the cinematography is well done. 

However, I would be more than happy if the duels were a bit more upto the mark. I am speaking about spells. If you are a fan of the spells and incantations, you will sorely miss them. 

Acting is run of the mill. So is the sound/music.

Lore-wise, this is the first movie set in the Harry Potter universe that is not about Harry Potter, but there are quite a few [and one major] hints that directly refer to the original series. It would be rather interesting to see how this spin-off series evolves given that its is not based on an actual book/novel per se and you do not have the huge amount of details that can be found in the books and not in the movies.  

Story-wise, JK Rowling has done a wonderful work with the script and story, and this movie is what The Cursed Child should have been.

Johnny Depp is there. :O  and he absolutely nails the mere 1-2 minutes that he is onscreen. That guy is a monster actor.  



Spoiler



Grindelwald and the Deathly Hallows. 

Super interesting!!!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 1, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> So anyone watched arrival?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Yeah, I thought it was quite good   7.5/10


----------



## quagmire (Dec 1, 2016)

*Arrival (2016)*

[Can't rate yet 'coz I haven't understood it fully, have to rewatch]

I'll say this much in one sentence : This is exactly the kind of sci-fi movies I want to watch in the future. 

This is 1000X better your run of the mill "alien" movies. Must watch if you're in for something fresh, especially if you liked 'Contact (1997)' and 'Interstellar (2016)'.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2016)

quagmire said:


> *Arrival (2016)*
> 
> [Can't rate yet 'coz I haven't understood it fully, have to rewatch]
> 
> ...


Did you mean the Alien movies ? I mean the ones made by ridley scott and cameron ?


----------



## quagmire (Dec 2, 2016)

^ I meant movies like 'Independence Day (1996)' , 'War of the Worlds (2005)', 'Battleship (2012)' etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2016)

*Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War (2004) - 8.5/10*
Wonderful, masterpiece War movie...and very emotional & heart melting.
Must watch for Korean movies Fans.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 2, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War (2004) - 8.5/10*
> Wonderful, masterpiece War movie...and very emotional & heart melting.
> Must watch for Korean movies Fans.



Yes,Good Movie...Don't miss this....*My Way (2011)

*

If time permits watch this...
The Front Line (2011)
71: Into the Fire (2010)
The Admiral (2014)


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2016)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009) - 7.8/10*
Excellent Thriller movie...a bit boring in 1st half but splendid in 2nd half...gains pace as movie progresses.

I haven't watched the 2011 version yet 

Noomi Rapace has worked in Many movies of same genre (will watch it later)
The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest (2009)
The Girl Who Played with Fire (2009) 
Millennium (2010)


----------



## shreeux (Dec 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2009) - 7.8/10*
> Excellent Thriller movie...a bit boring in 1st half but splendid in 2nd half...gains pace as movie progresses.
> 
> I haven't watched the 2011 version yet
> ...



The Girl Who Played with Fire (2009)-Part-1
The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest (2009) -Part-2
both are continuation see this order.

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo separate version

Above all include in Millennium (novel series) as well as Millennium (2010)-TV-SERIES

A fourth book of "The Girl in the Spider's Web" movie Looking to begin production in 2017.



The Same Series English-language adaptation by Yellow Bird and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer partnered with Columbia Pictures to produce this series, Directed by David Fincher, 
Mikael Blomkvist character by  Daniel Craig


*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011)*
158 min  -  Crime | Drama | Mystery  -  21 December 2011 (USA)


----------



## sam9s (Dec 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War (2004) - 8.5/10*
> Wonderful, masterpiece War movie...and very emotional & heart melting.
> Must watch for Korean movies Fans.



*The Assembly* was even better than this or The Front Line or 71: Into the Fire or MY way ..


----------



## shreeux (Dec 6, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *The Assembly* was even better than this or The Front Line or 71: Into the Fire or MY way ..



Thanks of adding......I missed this:smile_NF:


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Thanks of adding......I missed this:smile_NF:



It's Chinese.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 6, 2016)

Faun said:


> It's Chinese.



Other than regional, what ever it is use Subtitile to enjoy remaining things....Language is not must for videos...:smile_NF:


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2016)

sam9s said:


> *The Assembly* was even better than this or The Front Line or 71: Into the Fire or MY way ..



imdb link please?

*New World (2013) - 7.7/10*
Though the movie is on gangs, but the ending is completely surprising.
Enjoyable though and Excellent Cinematography


----------



## shreeux (Dec 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> imdb link please?



*
Assembly (2007)
Ji jie hao (original title)
2h 4min | Action, Biography, Drama | 20 December 2007 (China)*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2016)

*Mary and Max (2009) - 8.7/10*
Excellent movie and the clay animation is like Shawn movies...really good.

But I don't think this is for Kids


----------



## sam9s (Dec 8, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> imdb link please?
> 
> *New World (2013) - 7.7/10*
> Though the movie is on gangs, but the ending is completely surprising.
> Enjoyable though and Excellent Cinematography



Ji jie hao (2007) - IMD


----------



## quan chi (Dec 9, 2016)

*Pink (2016) - IMD*

Obviously the best movie of the year. Not only a good movie but also presented well.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 11, 2016)

*The Witch - 2015* 7.3/10  
I thought it was one of the better modern horror movies.  No jump scares, great setting and mood. 
On the downside, the ending is a bit anti-climatic. 
I needed subtitles because they speak in a Shakespeare kind old English.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 11, 2016)

Brooklyn 7/10
Story is very basic but the film is beautifully shot and acted.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Dec 11, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Pink (2016) - IMD*
> 
> Obviously the best movie of the year. Not only a good movie but also presented well.




Yes, One of the best movies, crime against women this year.

*Amitabh Bachchan starrer 'Pink' to have special screening at UN*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2016)

Pink, could be an important movie of this year but not the best movie. It's a poorly made movie with lots of loopholes.
Again, before you jump your guns, it's an important movie but poorly made movie.

*Dhanak 9/10*

With this Nagesh Kukunoor created fairytale on celluloid. Nothing else comes to it's comparison.
The perfect feel-good movie for any time.

*The taking of Deborah Logan 6.5/10* 

Got some bad subs, couldn't understand few plotpoints. If you could manage good subs, this may be a good investment of time.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 13, 2016)

*The Wailing* - 9/10

Slowly grows on you.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 14, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> *The Wailing* - 9/10
> 
> Slowly grows on you.



+1 for that


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2016)

a_medico said:


> +1 for that



It creeps slowly.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2016)

Dear film lover,

We are excited to bring to you an IMDb experience catered to the interests of the millions of movie & TV fans in India. Today we launched India Spotlight - IMD. Now, in addition to using IMDb as the authoritative destination for international films and TV shows, you can rely on us as an entertainment destination that will keep you up to date on the latest and greatest Indian movies.

Bookmark India Spotlight - IMD or download the IMDb app to stay current with “What’s Trending in India” across upcoming movies and celebrities, updated daily.

You can now plan your movie nights based on the “IMDb Top Rated Indian Movies” list that includes movies in Hindi, Tamil, Malayalam, Telugu, and Bengali. The list is ranked by a rigorous formula which includes the number of ratings each movie received among other criteria. To complement the movie recommendations based on inputs from IMDb users, you will also discover recommendations based on our editors picks. Our editors put me through an Amitabh Bachchan quiz today. I scored a measly 5/10 – clearly I have more Big B movie watching to do.

I am proud and humbled to see millions of people across the world using IMDb everyday. IMDb was born out of my personal film diary and lifelong obsession with cinema. IMDb’s first version was the simple database I created on my computer of every film I saw since the age of 13. I encourage you to visit IMDb and join the community of passionate movie fans across the world. I have 234 Indian movies on my watchlist currently, and my most memorable Indian film is 3 Idiots (2009). What is yours? Tell us using the hashtag #IMDbIndia

Cheers,
Col


----------



## Akira (Dec 16, 2016)

Wah re Bollywood...


> Mumbai Mirror reports that the American entertainment production company Netflix is planning to sue the makers of Kaabil for plagiarism. The report states that Netflix finds glaring similarities between the promos of Kaabil and its original production Daredevil.
> Three similarities have been pointed out by Netflix yet. Firstly, the protagonists of both the productions are blind. Secondly, some of the choreography for the action scenes shown in the promos of the film have been directly lifted from those in Daredevil. Thirdly, the colour scheme of the two productions also looks quite similar.
> However, Gupta's plagiarism record is well-documented. His 2002 action ensemble Kaante was allegedly plagiarised from American filmmaker Quentin Tarantino's 1992 crime thriller Reservoir Dogs. Also, his 2006 directorial Zinda was copied from Korean filmmaker Park Chan-wook's 2003 neo-noir mystery thriller Oldboy. His last outing Jazbaa, that released last year, was also the official remake of another South Korean film by Won Shin-yun, the 2007 crime thriller Seven Days.



I dont get it. Do they really think they'll get away with plagiarism in this day and age? Source: Firstpost


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 16, 2016)

there was another Tamil movie which was almost a copy Assassin's Creed game sometime back. Vijay has acted in that movie.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> there was another Tamil movie which was almost a copy Assassin's Creed game sometime back. Vijay has acted in that movie.



*Puli (2015)*


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 16, 2016)

^thanks dude. This movie I was talking about. Though I have not seen but I am sure story also would have been stolen from somewhere. I was disappointed and lost interest to watch after seeing the ads


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2016)

^^Thats a disappointing Movie..not worth a watch...EPIC failed


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^thanks dude. This movie I was talking about. Though I have not seen but I am sure story also would have been stolen from somewhere. I was disappointed and lost interest to watch after seeing the ads


I don't think it is the same story: Puli (2015 film) - Wikipedi. It was a flop anyway.But copying from international movies happen regularly in india. It's surprising  that they don't get into trouble more often.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2016)

Watched

Children of Men - 9/10 - It's one movie that never ceases to capture my attention. Everything is perfect.

A Separation - 7.5/10 - First Iranian movie to win oscar. It's a drama and very well acted out. Interesting while unassuming at the same time.

After the Dark - 5.5/10 - Had so much potential but overall a timepass movie.

Triangle - 7/10 - Watched again. Rating down to 7 this time. Concept is definitely good. But acting was ok.


----------



## shreeux (Dec 16, 2016)

Faun said:


> Watched
> 
> A Separation - 7.5/10 - First Iranian movie to win oscar. It's a drama and very well acted out. Interesting while unassuming at the same time.



Watched all *Asghar Farhadi's* movies ...Except awaiting for *The Salesman (2016*) for good print.

Try to watch his movies all are made good.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2016)

*The Wailing 8/10*

Very seldom there comes a movie with an original idea. This is even more rare in horror genre.
Since The Cure I found this one fulfilling the void in proper sense. 
Starts slow but I can't really term any scene unnecessary even after its slow pace.

An original idea, accompanied with brilliant acting just wins over everything.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 19, 2016)

*The Magnificient Seven (2016)* ... Directed by Antoine Fuqua I have seen so many of Antoine Fuqua movies and I have loved them all, The strange which also is the  best part for his movies is almost all are typical hollywood movies, with all typical ingredients of a masala movie, (except maybe *Training Day and Brooklyn's Finest*, which also incidentally are my Best from Antoine Fuqua), BUT somehow he still manages to make them interesting and stand apart, with enough and correct emotions and action to satisfy even when critically watched.

Magnificent seven is no exception, story is blatantly straight with no twists or complexity, which is also true with the original version. In the 18th century mexco, a village is terrorized by an outlaw, and the villagers hire the protagonist (again mast performance by Denzel Washington) to save them, who in turns hire 6 others, and together they fight a gunshot battle to save the day ...simple ...

But again the way its made makes it very interesting, it has all the clichés of a western Movie, but still you love them, The final battle shootout is long and satisfying.

My only gripe was it could have been a little more gruesome, and hard hitting, like few of the old westerns are, none the less its a *7/10 *for this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2016)

*Lone Survivor (2013) - 8/10*
Marvelous, excellent action sequences and a True story.
Peter berg has made excellent movie


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Watched all *Asghar Farhadi's* movies ...Except awaiting for *The Salesman (2016*) for good print.
> 
> Try to watch his movies all are made good.



Thanks a bunch. Free to watch movies this week.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2016)

*Dangal 8/10*

Since "chak de..." a fine a technically brilliant sports movie from Bollywood.
Check out for sure.

IMO, 20 minute short and this could have been sent for Oscar instead of "Dhoni"

*Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children 6/10*

Saw this book at Dubai airport last year. It was just released and Goodreads had not rated it good. Skipped buying and then found last month that a movie is coming on it.
Took a short-cut of watching this movie. Tim Burtom seems to be the obvious choice for its direction. Good CGI but so-so story.

Movie seems to have scope for a sequel. Let's see.

*Storks 6/10*

Usual feel good animation based on an one-line concept.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2016)

Nocturnal Animals - 7/10 - Somethings so beautifully tragic about it.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2016)

*Kubo and the Two Strings* : A jewel of a movie. Must watch. 

*Finding Dory* : Takes the same winning elements that made Finding Nemo a hit. But it is not repetitive by any means. Everything is fresh. A blast to watch. 

*Pete's Dragon* : Simple feel good movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 27, 2016)

Any views on Rogue One?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2016)

^watch it. Watch it in the theatre, like book kal ka tickets right now. 
You do not need to have watched any prior star wars movies to enjoy this one, but if you have consumed every single star wars property so far, you will find plenty of fan service.
The story stands on its own, for doing something incredibly brave and realistic. It is an entertaining formula film that does not shirk away from reality when it comes to showing the consequences of the cool action sequences. There are plenty. You will be at the edge of your seats. There are shout outs to previous star wars offerings, but at the same time, there are shout outs to mcu, dceu, sherlock, hp, and gotg that I have to mention seperately from mcu. Interstellar and gravity if you consider the camerawork as well, apart from story and dialogues.  The good guys are bad, the bad guys are trying their best.


Spoiler



Valar Morghulis


when you watch a sci fi film, or an action movie, or a superhero movie, there is this immediate disconnect with reality, a gap that every single one of these movies try to bridge. This one does it casually and effortlessly. It has that wachowskian immediacy and relevance, despite the special fx and epic stages. This movie plays with emotions in the same way as brainfck movies play with the intellect. 
It is original. It is fresh. It is retrofuturistic. It is beautiful, evocative, haunting. It is more meta than deadpool because it is a rogue one.


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *The Wailing 8/10*
> 
> Very seldom there comes a movie with an original idea. This is even more rare in horror genre.
> Since The Cure I found this one fulfilling the void in proper sense.
> ...



Both were terrifying.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2016)

Anorion said:


> ^watch it. Watch it in the theatre, like book kal ka tickets right now.
> You do not need to have watched any prior star wars movies to enjoy this one, but if you have consumed every single star wars property so far, you will find plenty of fan service.
> The story stands on its own, for doing something incredibly brave and realistic. It is an entertaining formula film that does not shirk away from reality when it comes to showing the consequences of the cool action sequences. There are plenty. You will be at the edge of your seats. There are shout outs to previous star wars offerings, but at the same time, there are shout outs to mcu, dceu, sherlock, hp, and gotg that I have to mention seperately from mcu. Interstellar and gravity if you consider the camerawork as well, apart from story and dialogues.  The good guys are bad, the bad guys are trying their best.
> 
> ...



long time no post


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 27, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> long time no post


Saving it for the best I guess.  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Dec 27, 2016)

Faun said:


> Nocturnal Animals - 7/10 - Somethings so beautifully tragic about it.


  Was tempted to watch it. Now I must.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2016)

*La meglio gioventù (2003) - 8.5/10*
Excellent script,story and never boring...gr8 acting by all characters.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 27, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *The Witch - 2015* 7.3/10
> I thought it was one of the better modern horror movies.  No jump scares, great setting and mood.
> On the downside, the ending is a bit anti-climatic.
> I needed subtitles because they speak in a Shakespeare kind old English.


The goat was creepy as hell.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2016)

a_medico said:


> Was tempted to watch it. Now I must.



You must listen to the music by Ludovico Einaudi. 

These two tracks:
Elements
Logos


----------



## shreeux (Dec 28, 2016)

Faun said:


> Nocturnal Animals - 7/10 - Somethings so beautifully tragic about it.





Awaiting for good print...!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Both were terrifying.




Try this...

*The Cat (2011)

Bedevilled (2010)*

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> *La meglio gioventù (2003) - 8.5/10*
> Excellent script,story and never boring...gr8 acting by all characters.



OMG...6h6min....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2016)

shreeux said:


> OMG...6h6min....


Yeah!! The movie is divided into two parts DVD1 & 2 and each part is around 3hrs+

I watched in two days though but worth a watch 

Its like Gangsofwasseypur which was too long and divided into two parts  or Baahubali


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2016)

Demolition - 7.8/10 - Seen so many movies this week but this one is another worth mentioning. I wish I had seen it before. Strange and perfect.



Take Shelter - 7.5/10 - Setting and buildup is ominous yet not preposterous. I really liked the whole story and acting.

I am starting to like Drama genre more. 



shreeux said:


> Try this...
> 
> *The Cat (2011)
> 
> Bedevilled (2010)*



Watched Bedevilled already. One of the very best revenge movie.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 30, 2016)

*The wailing*
Thanks to all those who recommended it. Its a must watch film for any horror fans. Good movie with equally good acting,direction & cinematography. The best thing in this movie till climax is it will keep you guessing.


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2017)

Deadpool is the Most-Pirated Film of 2016 - CB


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Deadpool is the Most-Pirated Film of 2016 - CB



What did you expect. Censoring in already A rated movie. Piracy is obvious.


----------



## icebags (Jan 1, 2017)

Assassin's Creed

the music and environment are amazing, actions are intense. don't miss the total immersive experience. just dont forget to detach yourself from the reality and don't try to think about the plot development & logical craps. 

8/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2017)

*24 (2016) :* This movie is for all time-travelers 'Fans' and also the imdb's good rating 

Though, I haven't watched it myself


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> *24 (2016) :* This movie is for all time-travelers 'Fans' and also the imdb's good rating
> 
> Though, I haven't watched it myself



It's an okayish film. 
Songs aren't that good and romantic scenes suck, other than that everything is good. Surya's acting, graphics work, art, cinematography


----------



## shreeux (Jan 2, 2017)

nac said:


> It's an okayish film.
> Songs aren't that good and romantic scenes suck, other than that everything is good. Surya's acting, graphics work, art, cinematography



Yes, If remove the romantic scenes completely...Good thriller..!!!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 2, 2017)

*Joker* - 10/10

Joker (2016 film) - Wikipedi

Very much impressed. Highly recommended. (Was kinda depressing for me.)


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 3, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]69mD1vfeYwI[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> *Joker* - 10/10
> 
> Joker (2016 film) - Wikipedi
> 
> Very much impressed. Highly recommended. (Was kinda depressing for me.)



Why can't you ever post the IMDB link?

Joker (2016) - IMD


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> *Joker* - 10/10
> 
> Joker (2016 film) - Wikipedi
> 
> Very much impressed. Highly recommended. (Was kinda depressing for me.)




Watch this also...High tense thriller made by *21 year old director* - *Karthick Naren,* who has penned it with a sharp writing skills which makes you hooked for its 105 minutes run time.


*Dhuruvangal Pathinaaru (2016)*


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 4, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Watch this also...High tense thriller made by *21 year old director* - *Karthick Naren,* who has penned it with a sharp writing skills which makes you hooked for its 105 minutes run time.
> 
> 
> *Dhuruvangal Pathinaaru (2016)*



Yea. Know about it. Sadly there is some theater strike and **** here.
Will watch when good copy becomes available.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> [YOUTUBE]69mD1vfeYwI[/YOUTUBE]


nice video. watch this too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2017)

Middle School: The Worst Years of My Life (2016) - IMD 5/10

Kids stuff!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2017)

The Guest

The Guest (2014) - IMD

Nice direction and music.

It will be a cult classic.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 6, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/KWbgGh4.png


Try Cover most picture..will review later...

*14th CIFF Schedule | Chennai International Film Festival

*Also suggest good one...


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> The Guest
> 
> The Guest (2014) - IMD
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's a throwback to neon colored era. Ending was typical with a sense of implied humor.

Certainly a movie that I enjoyed watching.


----------



## icebags (Jan 6, 2017)

shreeux said:


> *i.imgur.com/KWbgGh4.png
> 
> 
> Try Cover most picture..will review later...
> ...



best of luck. i hope you will have to watch the films standing on the crowded hall floor (at least thats how film festivals go on here).


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2017)

Watched *Hacksaw Ridge* yesterday.
IMDB 8.5

Being a nutter for WW2 dramas, I made it a point to check this movie out but I was optimistically cautious since this is a Mel Gibson directed movie and that guy is not quite right in the head. But the movie turned out to be better than I expected. The movie starts out slow but becomes quite fast about 1/3rd in.

The movie is the tale of a pacifist army medic who refuses to bear any arms and single handedly rescues many injured soldiers from what is basically a no-man's-land. There is a gratuitous amount of combat and blood and gore, as is the trademark of any war movie.


----------



## icebags (Jan 9, 2017)

Passengers (2016) - IMD 7.5/10

these kind of space scifi movies every once in a while reminds us, there is a world beyond earth.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2017)

icebags said:


> Passengers (2016) - IMD 7.5/10
> 
> these kind of space scifi movies every once in a while reminds us, there is a world beyond earth.



But never in the movie, Passengers we actually get to see the other Earth... 
But, I saw the movie yesterday, and I liked it. Partly "The Martian", partly Rom Com but the movie makes up for everything in the 3rd and final act. It was good.


----------



## icebags (Jan 10, 2017)

Vyom said:


> But never in the movie, Passengers we actually get to see the other Earth...
> But, I saw the movie yesterday, and I liked it. Partly "The Martian", partly Rom Com but the movie makes up for everything in the 3rd and final act. It was good.



yah nice drama aspects too. in the small timeframe, the guys desperation, feel of guilt are well covered. everything went so straightforward, but never boring. 

martian was different in the sense, the inter human chemistry was missing. he was alone, but this guy was total lonely among all the people sleeping. i understand why someone goes crazy in this situation & does irresponsible stuff.  but it was reckless murderous act, nonetheless.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2017)

*Central Intelligence 5.5/10*

Watch only for Kevin Hart.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2017)

shreeux said:


> *i.imgur.com/KWbgGh4.png
> 
> 
> Try Cover most picture..will review later...
> ...



Watched 29 films, Instead of 35 films...But screened was 120 films...will review later in my thread.. :smile_NF:


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 28, 2017)

Few movies that I've watched in last two weeks,

*Titli 9/10*

This is one must watch movie and for movies like this our thread was created.
A film-noir for sure with commendable acting from all and a story well told.
Hats off to Kanu Behl, the director, as not for a split second this seemed to be a movie.

*Max Steel 5/10*

This is a prime example of how not to make superhero movie. Can be skipped. 

*Nil Battey Sannata 8/10*

A small gem from our indie film makers. Marvelous acting by Swara Bhaskar and Riya Shukla

*Kapoor and Sons 8/10*

Why didn't we send this for Oscar? Leave alone Dangal or others. Really not comparing with them biggies but this, this is pure genius.
Such a movie on pure nothing, this is like magic. Making gold out from thin air.
It's been close to one month but I'm still not recovered from this. Don't miss this.

b/w Ratna Pathak!!! In both "Kapoor and Sons" and "Nil Battey Sannata" she has done such marvelous job. Guess director are just re-discovering her acting talent. I'm amazed.

*Lake Eerie 5/10*

Heavily inspired by "Stranger Things" and a shame in the name of horror movie. Has a nude scene, may be just to make the poster. Avoid.

*Within 4/10*

Sigh! A copy of "The Boy" but poorly written and acted. Avoid.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 28, 2017)

So, what's the verdict on raees and kaabil?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Few movies that I've watched in last two weeks,
> 
> *Titli 9/01*



This one was quite good.

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> So, what's the verdict on raees and kaabil?



Kaabil is average.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 29, 2017)

*Let's Kill Ward's Wife 7.5/10*

This is a weird movie. You can hate this but if you invest time you may
just end up liking this. That too for the sheer unique execution type
of the story.

Started funny, a bit in the line of a dark comedy but at times crossed
line of funny to bizarre. It was like for a brief moment but enough to
grab your attention. A very clever way of execution.

I liked the treatment, the climax is just a bit cinematic to build a
false tension but rest is good.

Check it out.

*Raees 7/10*

Well, watched on 26th January.

Screenplay: Straight outta a 80's movie theme. A robinhood type character for whom business is everything and no business untouchable unless it does harm to innocent.

Character development: SRK's character was given more screentime (obviously) but we see hardly any change with time. He sure goes big but stays same. Nawazuddin also got a meatier role and some good lines. The director sure did not underplayed Nawaz's role to highlight SRK that I can say for sure. Mahira was a guest appearance (IDK what else can justiofy her brief presence). Other supporting characters are just expendable.

Direction: SRK was handled way too good. His over the top acting (which other directors  sure love to portray on and on) was missing. A very calm and poised approach with a bit of heroism was mixed in his role here. There are one or two really scenes where SRK shows his scale of acting (specially the breakdown scene). Since FAN I'll say this is SRK's another good movie. After a long time SRK had done some raw action and he pulled it off quite well.

Music: Two hit songs already. Dhingana was so so. Surprisingly good background score. It was done right.

Verdict: A movie with a script, this was missing for a long time in a SRK movie. If you are an SRK fan, you need not me tell you to watch this. If you are not a fan, well give it a try. A regular pot-boiler and you won't be bored that I can say.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> So, what's the verdict on raees and kaabil?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Kaabil >> Raees


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 4, 2017)

*Dhuruvangal Pathinaaru* - 9/10

Pretty good thriller.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2017)

*The BFG 7/10*

Stunning cinematography or should I say CGI...
Rest is good.

*iBoy 6/10*

Hmmm. Far-fetched idea for a super-hero movie. A bit logic and could have been good.

*Justice league Dark 7/10*

Got introduced to some new characters. Very fast paced. If you are a fan of the show, check it out.

*Jack Reacher : Never go back 6/10*

I think I enjoyed the first one better than this.


----------



## icebags (Feb 9, 2017)

The Great Wall (2016) - IMD  - 7/10

fair enough, very enjoyable if like fantasy movies. kinda felt like playing a mmo, like sword art online or something. visually good, not much of a story, weird character developments, but technique is good and overall nice.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice thread.. 

Iboy - movie could have been better.

BFG - story sucks, but graphics are good.

Kaabil - good old emotional story (predictable). 1st half slow.
At the end its like masala movie.
Apart from showing sympathy towards these kind of cinema, I would love to see better story.
Good Dialogues. Overall good package.

Raees - nawaaz acting is looks same as every other movie. He could have been used better.
SRK shines. But paki girl acting  was good, could have been used better. Typical masala entertainer.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 12, 2017)

*Hacksaw Ridge* ...wowo after a long time one powerhouse of a movie. HOwever my fav and all time top movie will still remain *Black hawk down*,, but Hacksaw Ridge will certainly comes under top 10 all time war movies. The war scenes were top notch ...again ..All thanks to the super high standards that were set by just mind blowing war scenes by *Saving Private Ryan* ...any out and out war move that has come up after that had to match it up else lose its worth.

What did not attain to my movie critic senses was the melodrama, the slow mo scenes, which even though less. Takes away the brutal aspect of war depicted, plus few of the dialogues were a bit off track. Over all a highly satisfying movie...*7/10 *for this one

- - - Updated - - -

*SULLY* ... FABULOUS, Just plain simple FABULOUS movie this was. Tom Hanks still rocks man, he just nails the character, be it SULLY or Captain Phillips and the direction from Clint East Wood is as ever perfect!. Its so strange and weird to see how a person who saved the lives of all passengers on that Hudson River Plane Landing Incident, had to go through the rigorous investigation and had to justify his service as a highly experienced pilot flying for more than 40 years. I was glued to the seat for entire movie. Though not the BEST of client east wood directed movies, but still pretty high on the list .......*7.5/10 *for this one.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 12, 2017)

Jolly LLB 2   5/10
Unnecessary emotional drama ruins what could have been a great movie. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2017)

> IMDb is the world's most popular and authoritative source for movie, TV and celebrity content. As part of our ongoing effort to continually evaluate and enhance the customer experience on IMDb, *we have decided to disable IMDb's message boards on February 20, 2017.* This includes the Private Message system. After in-depth discussion and examination, we have concluded that IMDb's message boards are no longer providing a positive, useful experience for the vast majority of our more than 250 million monthly users worldwide. The decision to retire a long-standing feature was made only after careful consideration and was based on data and traffic



*The Blackcoat's Daughter 6/10*

For a long time in the movie nothing happens or is it?
You must pay close attention to understand the plot and reason behind it.
A bit slow even for the horror movies which are good when slow. 

Can't really say that I've liked it very much.

*Arrival 8/10*

Then there is movies like this for which my whole passion for watching movies can be justified. This kind of movies assures me that there are still people who go for an original idea.

An original script with captivating performance what more can you want from a movie.
Hope this got some Oscar nomination this year. Should win too (probably for best screenplay)


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 12, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *The Blackcoat's Daughter 6/10*
> 
> For a long time in the movie nothing happens or is it?
> You must pay close attention to understand the plot and reason behind it.
> ...


IMDb mail?


----------



## sam9s (Feb 12, 2017)

> IMDb is the world's most popular and authoritative source for movie, TV and celebrity content. As part of our ongoing effort to continually evaluate and enhance the customer experience on IMDb, we have decided to disable IMDb's message boards on February 20, 2017. This includes the Private Message system. After in-depth discussion and examination, we have concluded that IMDb's message boards are no longer providing a positive, useful experience for the vast majority of our more than 250 million monthly users worldwide. The decision to retire a long-standing feature was made only after careful consideration and was based on data and traffic



That is horrendous decission. It was always interesting to consult before deciding on watching a movie, but most of all, IMDB was the plce to read to understand better different elements of a movie, specially BrainF*&k movies. Very very dissappointed to learn it is going to be cancelled.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> IMDb mail?


No, open any message board and this is the first thing you get to see.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 15, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]wkTI59bUuxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> No, open any message board and this is the first thing you get to see.



ya imdb mail is strange. why i need to open a thread, why cant they just show a notification in the main page :/


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 16, 2017)

*Coin Locker Girl* - 8/10

Godmotherish.

*If I Stay* - 7/10

Decent drama.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2017)

realman said:


> anything related to trump?


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2017)

realman said:


> anything related to trump?



i dont remember. what would be the purpose of trump in an ancient chinese fantasy movie ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2017)

sam9s said:


> What did not attain to my movie critic senses was *the melodrama*, the slow mo scenes, which even though less. Takes away the brutal aspect of war depicted, plus few of the dialogues were a bit off track. Over all a highly satisfying movie...*7/10 *for this one



I stopped watching it because of that.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 20, 2017)

* The eyes of my mother* - If you guys have watched Dread, this one is the baap of Dread! Atmosphere horror. Mind ekdum numb!


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2017)

*Arrival*.. well well well, Arrival for me suffers the fate of what Primer movie was for me, Highly technical, scientific, and true to grounded basis of fiction, BUT as was Primer it suffers the dearth of the "Thrill" the "Entertainment" part, this is a Movie for Gods sake, its not a scene by scene depiction of an actual event that happened. You have to have some kind of mind stimulation going on to be remained interested in the movie, till the end. For the most of the first half I was glued and it was intruging, but in the later half it was just slow and boring, nothing much happened ... yes there was science, calculations, explainations and a so called twist, but nothing coherent which could have led to an entertaining experience, if I can put it that way. The plot was not "that" complex, and then the climax which also was sooo poor IMHO ofcourse.

Now before anyone says if you want entertainment go watch "Transformers"  let me tell you there are movies that are highly technical, very accurate based on science and yet are highly entertaining and keeps your mind stimulated as well...*Contact* was one such movie, ARRIVAL had this in common with contact that a scientist is given the job to decode the language, but boy oh boy contact was super exciting, with an even more exciting climax, still remaining grounded with science and math, the technicality, everything. Intersteller is another example. ARRIVAL unfortunately didnt work for me ...sorry ....*6/10* for this .

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> i dont remember. what would be the purpose of trump in an ancient chinese fantasy movie ?



Oh! God ...._.Its a sarcastic PJ_ , in reference to Trump's remark .... don't take it literally ....  

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> I stopped watching it because of that.



It was not "That" bad to stop being watched .... but anyway ...


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Watched John Wick Chapter 2 yesterday. Just want to say that its super awesome! the action is phenomenal and even the smallest details are taken care of. Keanu Reeves is looking 100 times more badass than Jason Bourne, James Bond etc.

Must watch in theaters.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 20, 2017)

JW 1 was Fcukn awsome ..... yet to watch JW 2


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 23, 2017)

^^^ sure. Just a lookthrough: he really killed using just a pencil this time!


----------



## a_medico (Feb 23, 2017)

Man Down - Good drama based on PTSD in an army veteran. Slow, but gripping.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2017)

*Kahani 2*
In short it is not at all a bad film. If you liked kahani you will like this one too. Now the main problem with this movie is this time the "kahani" itself is a bit weak. Btw please note Kahani 2 is a thriller not at all a mystery/suspense film like the first one.However it suffers with weak story & a predictable climax.The best thing about this movie is that it is not at all boring & does not pretends to be something else, it tries to stand on its own .The acting part is another best thing, everybody was good. Anyways even after so many flaws overall kahani 2 overall is a good film if compared to the other bollywood craps we get every year.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 5, 2017)

Logan 8/10
The Wolverine movie we all deserved. Bloody and brilliant! 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Mar 5, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> ^^^ sure. Just a lookthrough: he really killed using just a pencil this time!



a pencil is always a deadly weapon...... if you see somebody holding pencil, stay cautious, ok ?


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 5, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Logan 8/10
> The Wolverine movie we all deserved. Bloody and brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Check Deadpool teaser.
He talked about Logan.
Deadpool 2 'No Good Deed' Teaser (2018) | Movieclips Trailers - YouTube
(Superman theme plays while the two men argue)
turn on "CC" to check this. lolz


----------



## a_medico (Mar 5, 2017)

*Incarnate *- Amazing possession movie.. Nothing new but very well executed.. Reminded me of Matrix, Inception, The Cell, Insidious and few more...(i know... Wtf!). Still unique in it's own way.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 10, 2017)

*Adhe Kangal* - 8/10

Good thriller. Could have been better made. They had a good thread in hand.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 10, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> *Adhe Kangal* - 8/10
> 
> Good thriller. Could have been better made. They had a good thread in hand.



Yup!! They could have made it better!! I guessed the twist about halfway , but it was funny overall though!!


----------



## a_medico (Mar 14, 2017)

*& jara hatke* - Marathi movie, watched it with subtitles. It can give any Korean emotional movie a run for it's money! Well ahead of it's time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2017)

*Oblivion (2013) - 8/10*
I thought it to be a low budget Sci-Fi movie but I was wrong it has one of the best Sci-Fi cinematography and awesome visuals.
though a little weak in the middle but ending is great


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2017)

*The Den 7.5/10*

Either I'm watching horror after a long time or this is really such good.
Be prepared for graphic content.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 15, 2017)

What are good alternatives for imdb forums?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 15, 2017)

Pet - 'Held captive' movie with quite a few twists.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 15, 2017)

a_medico said:


> What are good alternatives for imdb forums?



The Movie Database (TMDb
This one has message boards for individual movies like Imdb  but does not have much activity yet.

Home | IMDB v2.
Quite similar to imdb main boards but no boards for movies.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 15, 2017)

Nothing good comes to my mind  

Matrix rebooted: update of dystopian sci-fi franchise in the works

Matrix rebooted: update of dystopian sci-fi franchise in the works | Film | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 16, 2017)

*Moana* - 6/10

Tried and tested formula film. Felt bored.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 18, 2017)

*Misery* - 9/10

Classic.

*The Girl on the Train - *9/10

Good thriller.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2017)

*Rogue One - A Star War Story* ...... *THIS* ... my friends *THIS* IS *EXACTLY* what _Star Wars : The Force Awakens_ should have been. First I admit I love star wars, and I enjoyed Episode I,II and III as much I enjoyed IV (Original Star wars), V and VI and I was so highly looking forward to Episode VII. Before I go ahead let me share the review I wrote for the force Awakens as well .....Do read it first just below this review...

Now this movie even though not falling into the straight hierarchy of the original SW Time Line, still managed to capture the essence of it, it had everything Episode VII didn't. It had the actual seriousness, oodles with tension and surprisingly, even though all the characters introduced were new and had nothing directly to do with the Original SW timeline, the director/writers still managed to bring that character depth and I actually cared for everyone, (unlike EP VII). 
The movie has a much darker appeal, is much mush more gritty than EP VII and as I said characters are well laid out.
Add to that impeccable CGI that actually felt a part of the universe and not just something coz it's a SW movie. The sets are GRAND and felt so so real ... like ... out there, very much like the TV series (EXPANSE). Then finally not to forget, the ACTION ..oh Boy!.....The movie has everything.Ground battle, urban combat, space engages, close quarter fighting; you name it and every encounter felt gritty, tense and gruesome. ..... I never expected a nonlinear, star war movie could, in fact, be better than the original SW, kudos to the director "Gareth Edwards" and the writers ..... I am actually excited to look forward to this franchise as much I look forward to the original one  /......* 7.5/10 *for this one. A rating that is very rare for me to give to any movie let alone a sci-fi movie


And oh I forgot the sound .... Home Theater BLISS ...just rocks your SUB and the entire, sound staging of the movie is pure bliss, which also indefinitely adds to the super satisfaction you get at the end.


Below is the review for Star Wars : Episode VII




> *Star Wars: The Force Awakens* .... well well well ... finally went to see he most awaited movie on 2015. Star Wars - The Force Awakens. My take might not be appreciated by many. There is no simple way to put this so let me be straight, to begin with. this movie for ma falls so flat and boring in comparison to the Prequel Trilogy created by George Lucas. I am so so sooo surprised that the trilogy ranked and is appreciated less than this flat attempt created by J.J. As a stand alone movie, well I might say it was ok, not bad, BUT as a star wars franchise, this falls so so flat and dull and uninteresting. There is no seriousness no tension in any of the situations created, no character depth. I hardly cared for any, except for Hans Solo, that too because of the history associated with him with the original star wars. Basically, there was no star war FEEL to it.
> 
> The world 3 prequels created was far far better and in tune with the original 2, which is not surprising as it was created by the father himself George Lucas. This movie was for kids and teen at the best, thanks to Disney I guess. Adults who have followed the original star wars and the prequels can and will not like it,  I am sure about this. Heck the true SW fans were even critical to the prequels, but Fore Awakens ...man....has made the prequels start tall and classic.
> 
> ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2017)

Gravity...7/10

Okaish story...nice soundtrack


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 21, 2017)

He won't be back: Schwarzenegger's Terminator franchise terminated

He won't be back: Schwarzenegger's Terminator franchise terminated | Film | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2017)

Good news,no more pathetic sequels.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2017)

Sadako v Kayako (2016) - IMD



> The vengeful spirits of the Ring and Grudge series face off.



Someone please watch this movie and provide feedback!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2017)

Just by the title & imdb review I say stay away from this movie.It is never a good idea to pit one monster franchise against another(Alien vs Predator comes to mind) whether in Hollywood or Asian movies.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 28, 2017)

Rubber (2010) - The most ridiculous plot in a movie.  A rubber tyre gets obsessed with a girl and goes killing people.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Rubber (2010) - The most ridiculous plot in a movie.  A rubber tyre gets obsessed with a girl and goes killing people.



WTH is that even a plot...what if Rubber gets obsessed with girls...utter nonsense


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 28, 2017)

I am curious now. I think I am gonna watch this one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2017)

sam9s said:


> *Rogue One - A Star War Story* ...... *THIS* ... my friends *THIS* IS *EXACTLY* what _Star Wars : The Force Awakens_ should have been. First I admit I love star wars, and I enjoyed Episode I,II and III as much I enjoyed IV (Original Star wars), V and VI and I was so highly looking forward to Episode VII. Before I go ahead let me share the review I wrote for the force Awakens as well .....Do read it first just below this review...
> 
> Now this movie even though not falling into the straight hierarchy of the original SW Time Line, still managed to capture the essence of it, it had everything Episode VII didn't. It had the actual seriousness, oodles with tension and surprisingly, even though all the characters introduced were new and had nothing directly to do with the Original SW timeline, the director/writers still managed to bring that character depth and I actually cared for everyone, (unlike EP VII).
> The movie has a much darker appeal, is much mush more gritty than EP VII and as I said characters are well laid out.
> ...



INB4 Vader's serial killing spree, that scene was so well made..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2017)

*Sairat 8/10*

+Lead
+Supporting cast
+Cinematography
+Set design
+Music & BGS
+Story

-Length

I can't help but point out that story is uncannily similar to a bengali movie of 2008 namely "Chirodini Tumi Je amar"
This is more as I've seen the movie in theater back then. Had beautiful songs.
The lead cast of the bengali movie got married post the movie and now divorced

Plot of the bengali movie from Wiki
Possible spoilers for *Sairat*


Spoiler






> Krishna (Rahul Banerjee) is a diligent scooter mechanic in Siliguri and life goes on smoothly for him until the rich schoolgirl Pallavi (Priyanka Sarkar) sets her eyes on him. The infatuation reaches dangerous levels when she coaxes Krishna to take her away from the clutches of her family, which has other plans about her future. The film begins with the elopement, as Pallavi steps out of her house in her school uniform, leaving even her wristwatch behind since Krishna has instructed her not to take a single thing with her. The two rush into a shopping mall where Pallavi hurriedly changes into a boy’s shirt, pants and cap, leaves her uniform behind, and the two board the bus.
> 
> The flashback, as point-of-view narrations between Pallavi and Krishna, are intercut with Pallavi’s don-like father and uncle terrorizing the neighbourhood in search of the truant girl. The naïve Krishna hesitantly yields to her charm and the two run away to Kolkata. Krishna's friend Ali (Rudranil Ghosh) helps them, and the lovers marry. The couple consummates their union while the mess chaps hastily organize a proper wedding and elaborate reception. But her family is not going to give up so easily on the daughter they dote on.
> 
> The family tracks down the couple and separates them. Pallavi agrees to marry another man to save Krishna's life after he is beaten by her father. While she believes this decision is best and moves on with her life, she one day (while on the road with her husband and daughter) runs into Krishna who suffered permanent brain damage from his beating


----------



## quan chi (Apr 3, 2017)

*pawn sacrifice*
Good movie. Not a must watch but watch it when you have the mood or if you love chess.


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 3, 2017)

*A Dog's Purpose* - 8/10
Such a heartfelt movie this one! And also its a hilarious movie.
There are false accusations around this one which led to low IMDB rating..
Its a solid family movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> I can't help but point out that story is uncannily similar to a bengali movie of 2008 namely "Chirodini Tumi Je amar"
> This is more as I've seen the movie in theater back then. Had beautiful songs.
> The lead cast of the bengali movie got married post the movie and now divorced
> 
> ...



And that movie is a remake of a 2004 hit Tamil movie named Kaadhal.

Kaadhal - Wikipedi


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 4, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> And that movie is a remake of a 2004 hit Tamil movie named Kaadhal.
> 
> Kaadhal - Wikipedi



I should have known, Raj Chakraborty could never make an original movie.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2017)

*Sleepless(2017) -6/10
*An under cover cop fighting drugs gets his son kidnapped. He goes to get his son back but when he goes to deliver the drugs which he has stolen he is stalked by his department's internal affairs cop and the aftermath after that misunderstanding is the remaining movie. Though the movie is full of action, it didn't connect itself with me. Can be watched once though.

*Split(2016) -7/10*
A guy working in a Zoo has 23 personalities where the 24th is the ultimate  and dreadful one. He kidnaps 3 young girls and they must escape before the 24th personality emerges. It is somewhat boring.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Split(2016) -7/10*


I think you are giving away too much in the description. Better add a spoiler tag. I saw the movie in theater and liked it. Genuinely good stuff from M. Night Shyamalan after a long time. James McAvoy performance was excellent IMO and one could watch this movie solely for his acting.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2017)

*Police Academy 1-7 Series (1984-1994) -9/10*


A group of misfits enlists themselves in a police academy. They embark on a series of zany adventures resulting in mishap, mayhem, and mismanagement. Absolutely hilarious with some adult jokes even. This is the 80's & 90's American comedy.

- - - Updated - - -

*Aftermatch (2017) -9/10*

AFTERMATH tells a story of guilt and revenge after an air traffic controller's (Scoot McNairy) error causes the death of a construction foreman's (Arnold Schwarzenegger) wife and pregnant daughter. Nobody either from Air Crash Investigation or Airport apologizes to any relatives of the deceased.  This leads to pain & anguish over the loss of both the wife and pregnant daughter of Arnold in the movie. In the end, the son of the air traffic controller tries to kill Arnold but refrains from doing so by coming to his senses. Revenge is not everything as it doesn't give peace of mind. Since Arnold have killed the air traffic controller he finally apologizes to the son of the air traffic controller. The movie is full of emotions and is a must see.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Sleepless(2017) -6/10
> *An under cover cop fighting drugs gets his son kidnapped. He goes to get his son back but when he goes to deliver the drugs which he has stolen he is stalked by his department's internal affairs cop and the aftermath after that misunderstanding is the remaining movie. Though the movie is full of action, it didn't connect itself with me. Can be watched once though.
> 
> *Split(2016) -7/10*
> A guy working in a Zoo has 23 personalities where the 24th is the ultimate  and dreadful one. He kidnaps 3 young girls and they must escape before the 24th personality emerges. It is somewhat boring.



Thanks for Spoiling it !!


----------



## quan chi (Apr 9, 2017)

When will this CH******I in india stop? WTF most of the hollywood releases are forcibly shown in 3D in most of the theaters?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2017)

Which movies?Showing in 3D is not cheap for halls either & I doubt they do it because of their own will.John Wick 2 was not shown in 3D anywhere(at least in Delhi). Studios might have some agreement with halls/multiplexes to show only 3D versions in India for most of the releases in multiplexes.


----------



## icebags (Apr 9, 2017)

*Ghost in the shell *

nicely made, recommended. but romanov appeared kinda bottom heavy this time.


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2017)

quan chi said:


> When will this CH******I in india stop? WTF most of the hollywood releases are forcibly shown in 3D in most of the theaters?



Revolt my friend.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Sleepless(2017) -6/10
> *An under cover cop fighting drugs gets his son kidnapped. He goes to get his son back but when he goes to deliver the drugs which he has stolen he is stalked by his department's internal affairs cop and the aftermath after that misunderstanding is the remaining movie. Though the movie is full of action, it didn't connect itself with me. *Can be watched once though.*



Instead of watch same movie...Watch Original Version...Review later....
Watched today, but not much interest in Hollywood version.

*i.imgur.com/3aW4HOp.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Apr 10, 2017)

*Passengers* ...... well this turned out to be OKish, It wasn't bad, it wasn't good, it just was ok. The visuals were good, but that no big deal in a sci fi movie in today's CGI world, the acting was passable, the script was something a kid could have written. There was no situation or a scenario which you won't feel you have not seen 100 times in some different form in past movies. To conclude it's not terrible but it's nothing special....*6.2/10* for this one


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2017)

*David (2013) - 7.5/10*
Such an underrated movie...excellent cinematography and script.

Bejoy Nambiar has directed it very well.
Vikram is always good and one of my favorite Tamil actor even Neil Nitin Mukesh has done good job.

_The theme song is still running in my mind...excellent and also Yun hi re song._


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2017)

^ My review from 2013



> *David 7.5/10*
> 
> A different attempt from bollywood but not from Bejoy Nambiar I guess.  Three different stories spanning decades connected by Davids.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2017)

^^Hehe...we gave same rating


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Angrej (2015) - 9/10

It is a Punjabi movie, a classic beauty showing rural Punjabi culture of 40s. The direction and music are too good.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2017)

quan chi said:


> When will this CH******I in india stop? WTF most of the hollywood releases are forcibly shown in 3D in most of the theaters?



3D is dead I don't when India Cinemas will realise that ..

- - - Updated - - -



a_medico said:


> What are good alternatives for imdb forums?



I too am missing IMDB forums...


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> *David (2013) - 7.5/10*
> Such an underrated movie...excellent cinematography and script.
> 
> Bejoy Nambiar has directed it very well.
> ...


+1 
Very underrated movie. Such a polished look. And all songs are amazing.. If i recall correctly, each one is by diff music director.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2017)

Split - Loved it. Shyamalan is getting all praised for it and might plan a sequel for '.........'  

Oscar worthy acting by James McAvoy.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2017)

*Insurgent 6/10

*This is better than Divergentfirst part.
Seems this is one of those teen novels turned into movies.

Plot is similar to "Maze Runner" and numerous others.
Anyway, judging this movei as stand-alone, well executed and good CGI.
Has loopholes but all-in-all time pass.

*The Discovery 6/10*

Netflix is obsessed with "otehr dimension" theme it seems. TV shows and now movies in the same theme.
Talks about life after death. Tred to be too serious and few 'art' shots could not raise the bar for this movie. 20 min long at least IMO


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2017)

a_medico said:


> Split - Loved it. Shyamalan is getting all praised for it and might plan a sequel for '.........'
> 
> Oscar worthy acting by James McAvoy.



*medico*, am I seeing you after a long time or its just me .... yesterday I was like going through some very old pages of this thread, it was kinda nostalgic, we had quite a few very interesting discussions, whcih was fun to read again, with rhitwick as well (he is as regular as one can be), but lately I dont see you posting much, or is it only me ..... am I missing something ...... ???


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2017)

sam9s said:


> *medico*, am I seeing you after a long time or its just me .... yesterday I was like going through some very old pages of this thread, it was kinda nostalgic, we had quite a few very interesting discussions, whcih was fun to read again, with rhitwick as well (he is as regular as one can be), but lately I dont see you posting much, or is it only me ..... am I missing something ...... ???


You are missing medico. He's posting less now-a-days.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2017)

I am missing you as well *rhitwick*, how so ever hard/harsh arguments or difference of opinion we had, in past it was/is always fun to discuess movies/TV series with you, (and other Fm as well) trust me ....   ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2017)

sam9s said:


> I am missing you as well *rhitwick*, how so ever hard/harsh arguments or difference of opinion we had, in past it was/is always fun to discuess movies/TV series with you, (and other Fm as well) trust me ....   ....



Just start a topic on SRK and the memories will return back


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2017)

^^ haha.... yes good point ..... How was Raees for you rhitwick.. ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2017)

Raees was good. Better than last few movie SRK did (acting wise)


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2017)

I guess i posted less in past few months, although i am regular at watching movies... Will try to post more often. Good to hear from you guys  

'& jara hatke' -  had an opportunity to watch this marathi movie on a flight. I don't think the dvd must be out yet. It is way ahead of the time. And the emotional quotient would put any korean movie to shame. Very delicate subject handled in a great manner. Do watch it when you guys get the opportunity. I need to catch one more marathi movie 'Ventilator'.. Yet to watch it but have heard many good things about it.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 11, 2017)

By the way... You guys have a great influence on what i watch. My movies taste has developed and evolving just because of this thread and the regular posters.. I wouldn't name the members as i might miss taking few names but I guess you know


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2017)

^^ Hope I am on the list .....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2017)

a_medico said:


> '& jara hatke' -  had an opportunity to watch this marathi movie on a flight. I don't think the dvd must be out yet. It is way ahead of the time. And the emotional quotient would put any korean movie to shame. Very delicate subject handled in a great manner. Do watch it when you guys get the opportunity. I need to catch one more marathi movie 'Ventilator'.. Yet to watch it but have heard many good things about it.



Looking for a subtitle of this


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2017)

I think we need to make Digit great again.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2017)

*The Intouchables* - 9/10 - Pragmatic, I say  Almost everything that you would wish in a good movie.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2017)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Hope I am on the list .....


Of course!
 @ rithwick hwick could you please pm me the source of & jara hatke?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2017)

ico said:


> I think we need to make Digit great again.



That was random on a Movie discussion thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2017)

*The Autopsy of Jane Doe 7/10

*A good environmental horror movie after a long time. This movie spooks you with even so little actual horror scenes.This just proves again, horror is not everyone's cup of tea.
After all these days I would rate high any environmental horrors that jump scares.*

Split 8/10

*M Night Shyamalan is back, and he's back with a bang! A tiht script with powerhouse performance just makes it a pleasure to watch.*

Pet 6/10
*
Captive horror (did I just make it or it exists?) Seems I've watched similar themed movie is past two days.
This is an average when compared to "Dread" or "Sleep Tight" or other such similar themed movies. Has some loopholes specially how does anyone movie the bodies without raising suspicion?!!!
Anyway, started promising but took known path near climax.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *The Autopsy of Jane Doe 7/10
> 
> *A good environmental horror movie after a long time. This movie spooks you with even so little actual horror scenes.This just proves again, horror is not everyone's cup of tea.
> After all these days I would rate high any environmental horrors that jump scares.*
> ...




*Life (2017)......*Don't Miss this.......review later.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2017)

shreeux said:


> *Life (2017)......*Don't Miss this.......review later.


Watched the trailer and felt like a cheap wannabee movie alike "Alien"

Even though it's Blu Ray is not available yet.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 16, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Watched the trailer and felt like a cheap wannabee movie alike "Alien"
> 
> Even though it's Blu Ray is not available yet.



Me too thinking same way before watch...Now awaiting for next sequel...If made...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 22, 2017)

*Kaabil*
Sanjay gupta really hit this time. The rating at IMDB for this movie is perfect. Its far better than Raees in every department. Overall the movie is good some minor flaws can be ignored.


----------



## Tomal (Apr 23, 2017)

Last night I watched Logan. Love this movie. Hugh jackman was outstanding.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2017)

*Ek Ruka Hua Faisla (1986) - 9/10*
Awesome movie...all actors are excellent Anu Kapoor, Pankaj Kapur and KK Raina.

Good remake of 12 Angry Men


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2017)

*Split* - 9/10



Spoiler



Didn't know of the prequel. Will have to watch Unbreakable.



*Sully *- 9/10

It is always a pleasure to watch Tom Hanks.

*Ulidavaru Kandante* - 9/10

Tarantino level film from Kannada. Director is really talented. He did the main role also.

*Ugly* - 8/10

Good actors.

*Assassin's Creed* - 6/10

Half baked.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2017)

*The Autopsy of Jane Doe* - 5/10

You call that horror? The acting was super bad.
*
Unbreakable* - 9/10

Very slow superhero movie.


----------



## TigerKing (May 3, 2017)

Fifty shades darker - 5/10
Less BDSM, sex scenes..
There is story now, apart from other things. Also next sequel is attached to it at the end.
Little better than 1st movie, considering story.


----------



## quagmire (May 6, 2017)

*Guardians of Galaxy Vol. 2* (2017) - 6/10

*VFX *- 9/10 - Impressive, you can really see the Marvel universe VFX grow.. Little less or on par with Doctor Strange..
*3D *- 8/10 - Some scenes really shine. Dark (low light) scenes are a pain to watch in 3D
*Story, Screenplay, Direction* - 5/10 - Template story, Screenplay of convenience, repetitive jokes, average direction
*Audio and SFX* - 8/10 - Awesome Mix is lit.. "Space explosions" are particularly good ironically.


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2017)

quagmire said:


> *Guardians of Galaxy Vol. 2* (2017) - 6/10
> 
> *VFX *- 9/10 - Impressive, you can really see the Marvel universe VFX grow.. Little less or on par with Doctor Strange..
> *3D *- 8/10 - Some scenes really shine. Dark (low light) scenes are a pain to watch in 3D
> ...


Bro averaging your ratings, overall should  be 7.5?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2017)

*Bahubali 1 and Bahubali 2*
8/10

This is India's Avatar. A 2 page story converted to two large scale movies. Should be watched only for the visuals.


----------



## quagmire (May 8, 2017)

jasku said:


> Bro averaging your ratings, overall should  be 7.5?



True, but since story was a let down, I couldn't put it in the same league as Captain America : Civil War or Iron Man 1.


----------



## a_medico (May 12, 2017)

*Get out* (2017) - One twisted movie. Watch it without reading about it.


----------



## lovedonator (May 12, 2017)

Guardians of The Galaxy 2  5/10
Although the VFX are amazing and baby Groot is super adorable the film just lacks the fun quotient the first one had. Jokes feel forced most of the time and story is average to say the least.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 12, 2017)

^^Completely agree. Also for those who have basic knowledge of Marvel main characters,the main villain's back story & origin are completely different from comic books & was a big turnoff.I just hope they don't mess up like this with Avengers Infinity War movies.


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2017)

Anyone watched movies on Sony Le PLEX HD Channel??


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2017)

a_medico said:


> *Get out* (2017) - One twisted movie. Watch it without reading about it.



Watched today...Finally not hypnotized....


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 13, 2017)

*Lion*(2016)-8.5/10


----------



## quan chi (May 13, 2017)

*Get out* (2017)
Must watch. A different version of the skeleton key. With a good climax.


----------



## a_medico (May 14, 2017)

quan chi said:


> *Get out* (2017)
> Must watch. A different version of the skeleton key. With a good climax.


Even I remembered that movie after watching this

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2017)

Skeleton Key was excellent movie


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2017)

*Joker 9/10
*
Only the duration made me deduct one point. Go watch it.
First time in my life I listened to tamil songs willingly only because of the beautiful tune.

Nothing in this movie is unnecessary or out of place. Just perfect.


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2017)

*Alien covenant* - 7.5/10

creepy and gory, but very much well made for the sequel of Prometheus. would have been better if gore was a bit less, it was kinda shocking at some aspects. otherwise must watch for alien watchers.
watched this, over guardians of the galaxy this week end. much enjoyable on a serious note.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2017)

icebags said:


> *Alien covenant* - 7.5/10
> 
> creepy and gory, but very much well made for the sequel of Prometheus. would have been better if gore was a bit less, it was kinda shocking at some aspects. otherwise must watch for alien watchers.
> watched this, over guardians of the galaxy this week end. much enjoyable on a serious note.


Gore....Hmm added to my List


----------



## Allu Azad (May 16, 2017)

*Get Out* - 8/10

If you have seen skeleton key, you will understand what's happening too soon.


----------



## sam9s (May 17, 2017)

icebags said:


> *Alien covenant* - 7.5/10
> 
> creepy and gory, but very much well made for the sequel of Prometheus. would have been better if gore was a bit less, it was kinda shocking at some aspects. otherwise must watch for alien watchers.
> watched this, over guardians of the galaxy this week end. much enjoyable on a serious note.



creepy and gory, looks like this is the movie prometheus should have been, its in my watch list now, when ever the Bluray comes out


----------



## icebags (May 17, 2017)

also, people look creepy too these days .....


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 19, 2017)

Back after a long time. The forum looks different now and hopefully for the better. I kinda personally liked the previous design as it was more simplistic but maybe in time I'll get used to it. It looks better on phone though.

Watched *Personal Shopper *recently. Not your average horror movie. So don't go in expecting jump scares or gory scenes and as such. It's one of those genre mash up films; a horror mystery thriller drama about a girl who's a medium, trying to contact her dead brother who was also a medium, because of a promise they made to each other that whoever dies first would contact the other from the other side . It's not for everyone. I found the genre mashup to be very well executed at times, at times confusing and overwhelming, sometimes even boring but ultimately a satisfying experience. The film has an overall creepy feel to it and I also found it to be weirdly disturbing at times. There was especially one scene that I think was probably one of the most well executed horror movie scenes in recent memory. You know it's coming but it still gives you the chills regardless. Also, Kristen Stewart does a fantastic job and absolutely sells her character. You may or may not like it but still worth a look.* 7 / 10*.


----------



## sam9s (May 20, 2017)

^^ I agree on the design, even I liked the previous one .... but didnt voice my openion .....


----------



## Pasapa (May 21, 2017)

Baahubali 2- 5/10

5 points for attempt. Cliche story line ruined it for me.


----------



## TigerKing (May 21, 2017)

^Bahubali (father) was great, son ruined it all, in all scenes..


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 22, 2017)

^And the CGI muscles weren't helping.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 2, 2017)

*Wonder Woman* - 8.5/10​*Best of the new DC by far*
Pros:
Excellent Story Line with great climax
Well Balanced Comedy and Dramatic Lines
Excellent Sound Track

Cons:
Throughout the movie, Diana's wristbands appear/disappear without any explanation.
The golden lasso (enchanted rope) goes from regular rope to glowing rope back and forth.

My Review: Wonder Woman! Two words. HELL. YEAH. Gal Gadot, as if it wasn't clear enough with her performance in BvS, absolutely nailed it as Diana, and the rest of the cast was stellar as well. The story of how she transformed into who she is today, is PHENOMENAL. This movie's got heart, humour at just the right places (take note, Marvel) and the action. Oh boy does it rock when there are action set-pieces! Jenkins did an incredible job with it, Snyder along with the other screenwriters, gave us a story that does all the justice in the world to Wonder Woman's character and mythos.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 3, 2017)

*John Wick 2
Logan*
Both must watch.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 3, 2017)

^john wick 2 was great.. sensing John Wick 3..
Action was really great. Recreating chemistry with old find from Matrix Trilogy.

Logan
Expected much more.. "Fu**" this word used many times I think hat's why they gave it R-rating.
Big fan of Wolverine but this one quiet not lived upto expectations.
Action story was good, not better. High on emotions..


----------



## billubakra (Jun 3, 2017)

^^JW2 is good but nothing as compared to the action/music of part 1. But Keanu Reeves rocks. JW3 is on the table. _Baba Yaga_.
Logan's good, take a bow Hugh Jackman. Man I am too indulged in TV shows these days that I hardly get time to watch movies, just watched these too from this year.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2017)

*Logan* - 7/10

It is hard to watch two old x-men.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2017)

*Wonder Woman 8/10
*
After a long time a good movie from DC. IT again proves, everyone loves a well told story.

The story arch is unfolded slowly and with enough info for new viewers. My wife, who doesn't like comic books (and movies based on them) loved this! I do not need any more proof!
Mark my word, Gal Gadot just obliterated all previous hideous references of Wonder Woman on screen.
I liked her in this role very much and can't think of anyone else who could've replaced her.
Her eyes are so innocent even when she fights. She's a great find and perfect choice for the role.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 5, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Logan
> Expected much more.. "Fu**" this word used many times I think hat's why they gave it R-rating.
> Big fan of Wolverine but this one quiet not lived upto expectations.
> Action story was good, not better. High on emotions..



I am only giving reasons for which I liked the movie. No intention of starting a debate on this topic. This reply is for everyone.
I liked Logan more than the comics " old man logan". In fact for me its the best Wolverine movie ever & one of the best x-men movies in recent times.This movie makes sense in every possible way. Nothing is overused.
Mutants are almost gone. There are no more X-men, no more family only 3 survivors living together or hiding together in a place you cannot consider a home(actually).  A man/mutant who has seen so much...but never got peace whenever he tried to escape from his past his luck turned against him. On top of it now his body is also giving up on him, his healing factor is slowly dying. But the problems wont die it is still hitting him hard from every corners..he is struggling very hard to escape from this place but unable to due to various circumstances..what will you do in this situation? Of course you will be angry, you will be irritated, you will be pissed all the time & you wont care.  LOGAN shows the human side of the mutants in a perfect way.  This movie is not actually an action movie its more about feelings.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 6, 2017)

*Dangal*.
Some reviewers stated that this is the best sports film india has ever produced till date. I completely disagree with them. The movie is good no doubt about it may be very good too but its not extraordinary. Please note I am only speaking about the film & nothing else. If you have seen chak de then you wont find anything too much surprising here. Overall its a good film & must watch.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 8, 2017)

The Mummy (2017) - 7/10
A mediocore movie with occasional chills and horrors. Pls note that Indian version removed all nudity from the movie. If you want to see the movie at full glory wait till the Bluray/web release and watch


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 8, 2017)

^^acting and hard work was better in bhag mikha bhag by Farhan Akhtar compared to Dangal by Aamir Khan.
It wasn't best sports films, if reviewers thinks that then hats off to them.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2017)

*John Wick 2 5.5/10
*
Nothing new. Seems watching a spin off of 'Taken'. An invincible guys gets triggered by death his puppy(part 1) and destruction of his house (pt 2).
I wonder if Welesley Snipes or Statham would have been a better choice for this role. At least good hand-to-hand combat would have been included.

I fell asleep twice while watching this. Either this movie was boring or I'm getting old.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2017)

*Goodnight Mommy 7.5/10
*
The movie starts slow, then turns eerie, then creepy then shocking!
The movie would have been really good if the two boys could act properly. Their eyes give away that they are acting in some serious scenes. And then few subtle smirks.

*LIFE 6/10
*
The day I first saw the trailer, I assumed this is a cheap remake of* Alien. *Then watched this today. And I think i was not too wrong on my assumption.
Ryan Reynolds, why on such a small role?!


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Goodnight Mommy 7.5/10
> *
> The movie starts slow, then turns eerie, then creepy then shocking!
> The movie would have been really good if the two boys could act properly. Their eyes give away that they are acting in some serious scenes. And then few subtle smirks.


It's like A Tale of Two Sisters and another movie (possibly french) I don't remember.

6/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2017)

Life - I liked Life quite a bit. Found it entertaining and interesting. 

Dangal - Agree with above views. It's good but not exceptional. Aamir is just too good at marketing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2017)

*The Taking of Pelham 123 - 7/10*
Excellent movie, and Denzel always does better.
John Travolta is also good.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 13, 2017)

Highest grossing non-Eng movies
The Mermaid $554m CHN
The Intouchables $427m FRA
Monster Hunt $386m CHN
Your Name $354m JPN
Dangal $301m IND


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 15, 2017)

^the mermaid was stupid movie, I wasted time watching it.
where? in which country they are highest grosser?  is it overall?


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 15, 2017)

^Yes, worldwide collection

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2017)

*Get Out 8/10
*
Now that is clean piece of horror after a long time. Sets the tone and environment right and holds it till the very end.

*Concept*: In the line of "Wicker Man" with happy ending.

+ve: 
-->Background music. Reminded me of "Witch" soundtrack from "Suspiria" but it was really good. Special addition is the "Run Rabbit" soundtrack 
-->Acting: Everyone was perfect. The 'grandma' and 'grandfather' acted really well in the short role they got.
-->Attention to detail. The director created some nice little moments throughout the movie. Take the scene where the police officer asked for Chris's license when they hit a deer on the road. Rose fight's with the officer so that Chris doesn't need to show his license. That wasn't just for standing up to the authority for right cause!
-->Violence: Once again this movie proved that without showing a head getting chopped off or a hand getting torn apart shocks still can be provided to audience.

-ve: -
-->May be the climax. I get it, such movies can have only two types ending, a happy or shocking. And We saw the happy one. Why not explore the options a bit and try something new?
-->


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 17, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Get Out 8/10
> *
> Now that is clean piece of horror after a long time. Sets the tone and environment right and holds it till the very end.
> 
> -->


Have you seen The Skeleton Key?


----------



## icebags (Jun 17, 2017)

*Aascharya Maheela - 7.75*

This movie certainly raised some unanswered questions :

# what happened to the big ship ?
# how did Einstein make atom bomb, if the formula whisperer died years ago ? 

But, they will probably not be answered in the next movie in the franchisee either.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2017)

icebags said:


> *Aascharya Maheela - 7.75*
> 
> This movie certainly raised some unanswered questions :
> 
> ...


You watched the Hindi version?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Have you seen The Skeleton Key?


No, I've not.


----------



## icebags (Jun 18, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> You watched the Hindi version?


no, lol. a friend asked me couple of weeks ago if i had plans to see Aaschrojo Mohila. we thought it was funny & started calling the film that way.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Have you seen The Skeleton Key?


Now I've watched it but I'll say "Get out" created the spooky environment better.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 19, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Now I've watched it but I'll say "Get out" created the spooky environment better.


Maybe you feel so cos you watched Get Out first. ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 20, 2017)

Has anyone watched the movie called into the wild?. Has got good rating in imdb. How is it?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched the movie called into the wild?. Has got good rating in imdb. How is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


That one beautiful movie. Beautifully shot and at the same time kept it real.

That is the kind of movie due to which this thread was earlier named "Must Watch movies..."


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 20, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> That one beautiful movie. Beautifully shot and at the same time kept it real.
> 
> That is the kind of movie due to which this thread was earlier named "Must Watch movies..."


Will check it out.Saw it on prime and was thinking should i watch it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2017)

*Tubelight 4/10
*
Had to go due to a friend of mine who's a Salman fan. According to him "Prem Ratan Dhan Payo" was better than this.
Guess, this tells enough about this movie.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 25, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched the movie called into the wild?. Has got good rating in imdb. How is it?


Among the few movies I'd rate 9-10/10.  If you get a chance read the book too,  its based on a real story.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 25, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Tubelight 4/10
> *
> Had to go due to a friend of mine who's a Salman fan. According to him "Prem Ratan Dhan Payo" was better than this.
> Guess, this tells enough about this movie.


How much did ur friend rate both movies?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How much did ur friend rate both movies?


He's a Salman fan so does not really matter in this case.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 25, 2017)

*KONG : SKULL ISLAND.*
This movie has  almost everything to be a summer blockbuster but something is missing. Perhaps it was the pace? it was too fast? Nonetheless Its still very enjoyable & a good watch. Overall its good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2017)

*Don't Breathe (2016) - 8/10*
Excellent Thriller and Horror moments, and a very nice Plot...must watch for all Thriller/Horror fans


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> *Don't Breathe (2016) - 8/10*
> Excellent Thriller and Horror moments, and a very nice Plot...must watch for all Thriller/Horror fans


This is such a nice movie I can't express my love for it enough.
This really grows with time, characters too unfold new emotions and sides of them. Te horror/thriller angle such nicely blended.

A learning lesson for all upcoming thriller makers.

*Power Rangers 4/10

Its bad.*


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2017)

quan chi said:


> *KONG : SKULL ISLAND.*
> This movie has  almost everything to be a summer blockbuster but something is missing. Perhaps it was the pace? it was too fast? Nonetheless Its still very enjoyable & a good watch. Overall its good.


Let's wait for the remaining movies in Monsterverse.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> This is such a nice movie I can't express my love for it enough.
> This really grows with time, characters too unfold new emotions and sides of them. Te horror/thriller angle such nicely blended.
> 
> A learning lesson for all upcoming thriller makers.


Yes, gets gripping as Movie progresses, and the Basement scene was fantastic.
also, the Title matches the Movie concept...Don't Breathe


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 27, 2017)

*Brain on Fire* - 7/10


----------



## a_medico (Jun 28, 2017)

Into the wild has one awesome soundtrack too, which takes this beautiful movie to another level. 


Lootera - watched it again.. The movie just grows on you.. And a lovely ost by Amit Trivedi. Imho one of the best movies made in bollywood.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 28, 2017)

Parched 8/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2017)

*Payback  (1999) - 8/10
Payback: Straight Up (2006) - 8/10*
Both are same movies with first one as theatrical version
there are few changes  in scenes and also the Endings.

Both are good.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2017)

*Lens* - 9/10

This is a slow burner. It is worth the time.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 1, 2017)

So, how bad is the new transformer. Worth a risk?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2017)

When even Times of India gives a bad review to an action movie,that too Transformer movie,then it is safe to assume movie is not worth watching in theatre.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 5, 2017)

Kong: Skull Island - 7/10
Good popcorn flick, fast paced with good acting. I would still put it below Godzilla in the monsterverse. Atleast Kong appeared more than Godzilla did in 2014 movie

John Wick Chapter 2 - 8/10
John Wick 2014 is the benchmark for which I would rate all future action movies. Chapter 2 doesn't surpass it but comes close enough. Seemed a bit too flashy in some areas but action choreography is still top notch. Soundtrack was meh. Cliffhanger in the end sets up part 3 nicely.

Life (2016) - 6/10
Mashup of Alien and Gravity, specially the opening sequence on ISS was straight out of Gravity. An OK mystery movie.
Was totally expecting that ending near the end.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 7, 2017)

Has anyone watched new spiderman yet?. Read somewhere that it is the best marvel movie since avengers.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 8, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Watching it. Very fun till the interval. Will update later. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 8, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Watching it. Very fun till the interval. Will update later.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


2D or 3D better?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2017)

Usually with Marvel movies,rule of thumb is 3D.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 8, 2017)

3D effects were almost negligible. The movie is super fun. Tom Holland did a great job as Spider Man. 
Worth a watch. 7/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 8, 2017)

Will try for 2d. I want to watch a marvel movie without headache.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Jul 9, 2017)

*coherence* .... Boy oh Boy what a mind twisting, convoluted this movie was, well in a good way. I had to "seriously" watch it twice right one after another to get what exactly it is. (And I have never done that). Ahs anyone of you seen *Triangle*  .... if that was a bit convoluted and twisted to follow, coherence is BAAP of triangle, agree the "thrill" aspect was more in triangle, and it was more "entertaining" as such but as far as intertwingling and complexities of the plot goes... in my entire life I think handful of movies will be out there that would match coherence. 

I won't give much of the plot but will say it involves around the concept of alternate reality and that is all I think I should say about this movie. 

 ...... MUST WATCH ..... *7.5/10*


----------



## a_medico (Jul 9, 2017)

sam9s said:


> *coherence* .... Boy oh Boy what a mind twisting, convoluted this movie was, well in a good way. I had to "seriously" watch it twice right one after another to get what exactly it is. (And I have never done that). Ahs anyone of you seen *Triangle*  .... if that was a bit convoluted and twisted to follow, coherence is BAAP of triangle, agree the "thrill" aspect was more in triangle, and it was more "entertaining" as such but as far as intertwingling and complexities of the plot goes... in my entire life I think handful of movies will be out there that would match coherence.
> 
> I won't give much of the plot but will say it involves around the concept of alternate reality and that is all I think I should say about this movie.
> 
> ...... MUST WATCH ..... *7.5/10*


Yes.. One awesome movie it was. Had been recommended by few on this thread earlier too.

*Goodnight mommy* - Haven't explored imdb yet, but I think it was sent as an oscar nomination from Austria. There's a so called twist which is noticed throughout the movie. But the movie is not about the twist. It builds up to an intense ending. 


Ich seh ich seh (2014) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Jul 9, 2017)

sam9s said:


> *coherence* .... Boy oh Boy what a mind twisting, convoluted this movie was, well in a good way. I had to "seriously" watch it twice right one after another to get what exactly it is. (And I have never done that). Ahs anyone of you seen *Triangle*  .... if that was a bit convoluted and twisted to follow, coherence is BAAP of triangle, agree the "thrill" aspect was more in triangle, and it was more "entertaining" as such but as far as intertwingling and complexities of the plot goes... in my entire life I think handful of movies will be out there that would match coherence.
> 
> I won't give much of the plot but will say it involves around the concept of alternate reality and that is all I think I should say about this movie.
> 
> ...... MUST WATCH ..... *7.5/10*






a_medico said:


> Yes.. One awesome movie it was. Had been recommended by few on this thread earlier too.
> 
> *Goodnight mommy* - Haven't explored imdb yet, but I think it was sent as an oscar nomination from Germany. There's a so called twist which is noticed throughout the movie. But the movie is not about the twist. It builds up to an intense ending.
> 
> ...





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Jul 9, 2017)

*Bajirao Mastani*
Watch only for dialogues & screenplay. Set & cinematography was good too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2017)

*Spiderman: Homecoming 7.5/10
*
Suppose you've not watched Spiderman of Tobey Maguire then this is a treat for you, BUT, but if you had you would find uncanny similarities between the former and this.

Most key events, few scenes why did they really need to recreate I'm not sure.
But, above all Tom Holland is great replacement for the role of Spiderman since Tobey. Andrew Garfield was simply annoying.

As a stand-alone movie this is really enjoyable. Go for it, you won't regret.

Oh, b/w the climax fight sequence...should have been better. Really underwhelming.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 11, 2017)

*The Judge* - 8/10

+1 for Rober Duvall


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 14, 2017)

*The Silenced* - 8/10

Real slow. Likable characters. 

*Coherence* - 9/10

I think Triangle is better.


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Spiderman: Homecoming 7.5/10*
> Most key events, few scenes why did they really need to recreate I'm not sure.


Easter eggs?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone watched new planet of apes yet?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2017)

Jagga Jasoos ? anybody ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2017)

A cure for wellness 7.5/10 (8 - .5)

Watch this and we can have a long conversation.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Jagga Jasoos ? anybody ?


This is for the kids I think!


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> A cure for wellness 7.5/10 (8 - .5)
> 
> Watch this and we can have a long conversation.



Watched already...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Watched already...


Ok, assuming you've understood the concept, I've sme doubts.



Spoiler



*The concept as I understood.*

Volmer is the baron. Hannah is his daughter.
Volmer found the cure for mortality and kep himself and his daughter alive and was able to ignore the effect of time on body.
He did only this to marry his daughter when she's fertile. But Hannah wasn't becoming fertile for nearly a century (the photograh in his office where he's seen holding her hand shows date as 1912). With arrival of Lockhart she (somehow) became fertile and Volmer married her to continue pure bloodline.

The mortality is achieved by making people drink the Eels and somehow this process extracts the 'Cure' that we see in the blue bottles.

*Questions: -*

Volmer. How was his face mutilated?
The cure. It only cures mortality or age progression too? Seems age progression too.
Eels. What is their role in the cure. How they impact anything?
The cure and it's side effect. Seems mind control is one of them. How does Volmer control the minds of the patients. Never seem him doing any gestures to move the crowd.
The initial accident. Did it happen or not? Driver seems bruised in a later scene in the Bar but Lockhart was intact apart from the false broken leg.
Lockhart was seen force fed the eels. What happened to the eels when they enter human body. 

Was ther anything in the water? Was the mindcontrol drug in the water?
The sauna room scene where the walls kept appearing or disappearing. Was that only illusions of Lockhart or there are any dark magic involved?




Anyway, the movie is conceptualized only on the idea "what if the events in Shutter Island were real?" or "Let's create an alternate universe of Shutter Island wehre things are real".

A very nice concept coupled with beautiful cinematography makes it a must watch. Being a thriller this should have been at least 10-15 min short. Nonetheless a must watch material.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 17, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, assuming you've understood the concept, I've some doubts.



While watching this movie there is no fixed genre...The plot was jumping one to another like...(Thriller, Mysticism, Asylum, Horror) with many holes not covered until the end.

Final verdict...Worth to Watch without thinking.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 18, 2017)

Tonight she comes - One fcukd up horror comedy. Lots of gore and nudity. Very weird movie. Very unlike you must have seen earlier. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2017)

a_medico said:


> Tonight she comes - One fcukd up horror comedy. Lots of gore and nudity. Very weird movie. Very unlike you must have seen earlier.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Added to the list.
is it in the WTF movies list ?

I remember "*Pink Flamingos*" being one the cult movies in WTF


----------



## quan chi (Jul 21, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> A cure for wellness 7.5/10 (8 - .5)
> 
> Watch this and we can have a long conversation.


Critics can be #@$% at times. I don't understand the low ratings. This is a nice atmospheric horror/thriller movie & thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2017)

quan chi said:


> Critics can be #@$% at times. I don't understand the low ratings. This is a nice atmospheric horror/thriller movie & thanks for suggesting it.



Glad that you liked this movie.
Now that you've seen the movie, may be you can share your opinion on the doubts I had mentioned in below post.



rhitwick said:


> Ok, assuming you've understood the concept, I've sme doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2017)

@rhitwick : Aren't there in-depth reviews & details available on this movie ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @rhitwick : Aren't there in-depth reviews & details available on this movie ?


I prefer discussion rather reviews. Miss the IMDB forum. Did not refer WIKI yet.

Wanted a first hand opinion from here. Seems, need to jump to Internet then.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> I prefer discussion rather reviews. Miss the IMDB forum. Did not refer WIKI yet.
> 
> Wanted a first hand opinion from here. Seems, need to jump to Internet then.


Ok, this answers few questions but not all.

A Cure For Wellness' Ending Explained


----------



## quan chi (Jul 22, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Glad that you liked this movie.
> Now that you've seen the movie, may be you can share your opinion on the doubts I had mentioned in below post.


There are some products which comes in fancy attractive packaging & are meant to be kept in that.  If you have seen the movie carefully then it does have some plot holes or flaws but overall its a good package & you should not get out & analyze each if its contents. There are some things which I didn't get too but overlooked them.
For your answers I will answer few for rest I will give you a link.


Spoiler



1. He got burned & somehow survived. Its simple already told in the story.
2. It doesn't cures anything it just slows the process of the later.
4. Maybe he devised/mixed some drugs in the waters to make others hallucinate. The water in the pure form was not good for consumption thus you may be correct too it made people hallucinate or made them hypnotized. Its something like the scarecrow drug from batman.
5. Yes it happened. But maybe it was not too serious as it was shown. Lockhart drank the water he was offered when he first met volmer in his office. Thus he might have hallucinated a bit.



Like I said before  you are over analyzing this movie. For rest of the answers see these. Its a good atmospheric suspense thriller/horror  after a long time. Watch it & enjoy it just don't think too much.



Spoiler


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 22, 2017)

Dunkirk 9/10
Every frame, every second of this film invokes so many emotions. Nolan painted a masterpiece using human emotions as colour.
Cinematography is breathtakingly beautiful and Hans Zimmer as always provides a soundtrack which compliments every scene perfectly. 
Go watch this in the best theatre you can because Dunkirk is a phenomenon which demands to be experienced through the best medium possible.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 23, 2017)

Dunkirk 7/10


----------



## nac (Jul 24, 2017)

After a long time, a good film. It's mushy.
If you're a drama lover, check this film.

The Light Between Oceans (2016) - IMDb


----------



## shreeux (Jul 24, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Dunkirk 9/10
> Every frame, every second of this film invokes so many emotions. Nolan painted a masterpiece using human emotions as colour.
> Cinematography is breathtakingly beautiful and Hans Zimmer as always provides a soundtrack which compliments every scene perfectly.
> Go watch this in the best theatre you can because Dunkirk is a phenomenon which demands to be experienced through the best medium possible.
> ...



Your rating is too high...Did you watch any other war movie before?


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 24, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Your rating is too high...Did you watch any other war movie before?


Yes, I've watched a lot of war movies and tv shows before.
My rating is based on my preference, you don't have to agree with it. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2017)

*io9.gizmodo.com/5-alien-first-contacts-that-went-really-well-and-5-t-1796783264


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2017)

Dunkirk 7/10
This is a slow and very heavy movie showing the more mundane aspects of war. As a war drama it is pretty good, but I can't help but get irritated by Nolan's "quirks" that he feels compelled to incorporate in his movies for some reason. The story is told from three different perspectives simultaneously, each occurring at different time frame and intersecting with each other occasionally. I feel this was unnecessary since it makes the story unnecessarily complicated. But overall, it is good if you have the patience to sit through it and comprehend the story that would definitely go over a layman's head.


----------



## icebags (Jul 29, 2017)

*Dunkirk 8/10*

May not be total immersive, but very much of an experience. Not immersive in the sense, audience will not probably be able to feel the emotions of the men most of the time, they will probably chew popcorn and enjoy.

However, what is a crazy ending is, if you can jump safe, why would you wheel into deep ? May be nolan wanted a senseless ending, whatever. Also, there were a some sitting gooses here and there, and that was another crazy thing.

Thinking of watching valerian tomorrow.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 30, 2017)

* Raw * - French movie on cannibalism. Must watch for horror fans. Not exactly a horror movie. The atmosphere reminded me of 'Let the right one in', although the premises was completely different. Great debut by the lady director. Looking forward to her future ventures. 

Wonderful OST and intermittent humor. The hospital old man scene is epic! (not a spoiler)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2017)

a_medico said:


> * Raw * - French movie on cannibalism. Must watch for horror fans. Not exactly a horror movie. The atmosphere reminded me of 'Let the right one in', although the premises was completely different. Great debut by the lady director. Looking forward to her future ventures.
> 
> Wonderful OST and intermittent humor. The hospital old man scene is epic! (not a spoiler)


This one Grave (2016) - IMDb


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes.. Same

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Jul 31, 2017)

*Dunkirk*  .... ... Was good for me nothing exceptional. See if you measure the movie from the cinematography perspective, technical stand point, creative camera work and apt and to the point portrayal of human emotions, this actually will score pretty high, a 7.5/10 on my scale, BUT as far as the thrill, tension, edge of the seat, war brutality, horror, chaos is concerned it was ok at the best. War might be the backdrop of the movie but pivot was not showing the war as such, which is ok nothing wrong in it, I, however, felt that there was less material to actually convert the screenplay in to an edge of the seat thriller war cinema ..... IMHO ofcourse ....*6.8/10

PS ::: *The ariel shots and the dogfights no doubt were absolutely stunningly captured. That's the best part of this movie if you ask me  ....

PS2::: The director himself admits he did not want the tension in this war movie ...

Dunkirk (2017) - Trivia - IMDb


Another interesting fact ::::::: """The film was criticized for not showing Indian soldiers. Four contingents of Indian soldiers fought at Dunkirk, even though Mohandas K. Gandhi had ordered all Indian people not to support the British war effort in September 1939.""""""


----------



## sam9s (Jul 31, 2017)

icebags said:


> However, what is a crazy ending is, if you can jump safe, why would you wheel into deep ?





Spoiler



Exactly my thoughts,  when there were so many civil boats rescuing, why on mother earth would you land you plane on the beach, and not just jump into the water ...... I also couldn't understand why this ending was chosen ...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 31, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Yes, I've watched a lot of war movies and tv shows before.
> My rating is based on my preference, you don't have to agree with it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



So you would not rate any war movie over Dunkirk since you have given it 9/10....


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 31, 2017)

sam9s said:


> So you would not rate any war movie over Dunkirk since you have given it 9/10....


I would maybe rate Band Of Brothers and Saving Private Ryan on the same level. Not every movie has to be compared on the same scale. 
Dunkirk wastes no time with needless dialogues or long inspiring monologue by the main characters. It's taut as a string, tense, brilliantly shot and you can feel the tension and despair of the soldiers in every frame. Although you are not given a  detailed back story about any character(which again is a trait I absolutely love) there's a lot of nuisances and small details which of you observe gives insight about them. I've watched it 3 times by now and it holds up brilliantly at every viewing.
But then again, as I said earlier, these things are completely subjective to each individual.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2017)

Any masterpiece cannot be compared with each other since they are masterpieces themselves.

I think you are giving too much importance to Dunkirk or any other film if for that sake.

Almost all WWII movies since 1960s are materpieces.

One cannot be compared to the other. Kids just grow up yaar.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes, there are many War movies which are excellent and emotional.


----------



## icebags (Aug 1, 2017)

it was type of unique i would say.  glad that they made this film.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> I would maybe rate Band Of Brothers and Saving Private Ryan on the same level. Not every movie has to be compared on the same scale.
> Dunkirk wastes no time with needless dialogues or long inspiring monologue by the main characters. It's taut as a string, tense, brilliantly shot and you can feel the tension and despair of the soldiers in every frame. Although you are not given a  detailed back story about any character(which again is a trait I absolutely love) there's a lot of nuisances and small details which of you observe gives insight about them. I've watched it 3 times by now and it holds up brilliantly at every viewing.
> But then again, as I said earlier, these things are completely subjective to each individual.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



so you would rate classic movies like The Great Escape, Platoon, Schindler's List, where eagles dare, The guns of Navarone, The Bridge on the River Kwai, Salvador .. (need I list more) ...Below Dunkirk???? ..... if YES then don't mind me, you don't know what you are saying OR how to rate .......BUT I agree these things are completely subjective to each individual, so yea peace ..

And BTW and FYI, the list I have shared is only the TIP of the iceberg of the plethora of war movies that are HELL better in every respect than Dunkirk .... Movies Like Downfall, Hamburger Hill, The beast, Letters from Iwo Jima, ... ... and I haven't even begin listing the Chinese Hong Kong contribution, with movies like City of life and death, and ASSEMBLY, which are miles ahead from Dunkirk ...........

Dunkirk could not even get the histro right ......

The actual history of Dunkirk: Where the Indian soldiers were abandoned to die : History

Dunkirk is racist, sexist, anti-French propaganda: All the worst Dunkirk takes (so far)

and this article very aptly summen why Dunkirk is no way near to one of the greatest war movie

Brown skin, white sands: Dunkirk is no Path of Glory


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 5, 2017)

> you don't know what you are saying OR how to rate .......BUT I agree these things are completely subjective to each individual, so yea peace



Did you make up you mind what you are saying ?  The left part or the right


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 5, 2017)

@sam9s Look man, I don't need to justify my likes to you and I'm not gonna get into a debate with a condescending person on the internet. Maybe you have better taste in movies than me, have fun with it.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Did you make up you mind what you are saying ?  The left part or the right




oooo Somebody got hurt .. I am shaking .... ....lolzzzz

Chill dude ...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> @sam9s Look man, I don't need to justify my likes to you and I'm not gonna get into a debate with a condescending person on the internet. Maybe you have better taste in movies than me, have fun with it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Who is asking you to justify, it's a debate, discussion, and I wrote what I felt, does not mean I don't respect you or what you wrote ... ..... i DID say "I agree these things are completely subjective to each individual," ... anyway if this hurted ur senses then apologies ...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2017)

*Dunkirk 5.5/10

Meh! *


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 5, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Dunkirk 5.5/10
> 
> Meh! *


Don't think it's that bad.


----------



## icebags (Aug 5, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Dunkirk 5.5/10
> 
> Meh! *


 thiss should bias the confusions in above posts.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 6, 2017)

Dunkirk - 7/10
Not a great war movie but a good one none the less. Good performances by everyone, plus points for being short.
Not the best from Nolan imo.

Ghost in the Shell - 6/10
Nowhere near as good as the original anime, still an OK adaptation. Great visuals and settings.
Don't see myself liking Scarlett as the Major(not because of the white-washing).

The Mummy - 4/10
Mediocre of a film, worst of Tom Cruise. Couldn't see anything likeable about it.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2017)

*Guardians of the Galaxy : Vol 2 5.5/10*

This is pure non-sense. No plot, no fun and boring.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 13, 2017)

The Transfiguration - Slow vampire movie. Like 'Let the right one in'. Impressive. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 13, 2017)

*Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2* - 6/10
Very underwhelming than the first. All colourful and CGI fest geared for a younger audience.
Jokes fell flat, plotless, even the songs used were nowhere near as good as the first.
Don't know how it deserves a rating of 8 on IMDB.

*Fate of the Furious* -  6.5/10
Action packed as all previous furious movies, over the top stunts and very predictable.
Johnson and Statham scenes were worth watching, smelling a spin-off.
Charlize Theron unconvincing as a villain, Paul Walker was surely missed.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 13, 2017)

Atomic Blonde anyone?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## srkmish (Aug 18, 2017)

Invisible guest - Must watch for thriller/suspense genre fans. Europeans always bring something fresh to this genre.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 18, 2017)

Alien Covenant - 5/10
Worst in the Alien franchise, not counting the AvP movies which themselves were crap. All visual spectacle, nothing story and bad CGI
Prometheus was still a better movie than this, don't know why it gets so much hate.
I miss Ripley

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2017)

Pet semetary
Recommended for horror fans.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)

*What happened to Monday (2017) -6/10*
In a world where families are limited to one child due to overpopulation, a set of identical septuplets must avoid being put to a long sleep by the government and dangerous infighting while investigating the disappearance of one of their own.

*Rough Night (2017)* *-8/10*
Things go terribly wrong for a group of girlfriends who hire a male stripper for a bachelorette party in Miami.

*6 Days (2017)* *-8/10 *
In April 1980, armed gunmen stormed the Iranian Embassy in Princes Gate, London and took all inside hostage. Over the next six days a tense standoff took place, all the while a group of highly trained soldiers from the SAS prepared for a raid the world had never seen the likes of.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 22, 2017)

*Vikram Vedha* - 9/10

Good police/gangster drama.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 24, 2017)

Annabelle Creation - 5/10
Has it's moments, starts of strongly but doesn't maintain the same tense feel throughout.
Also, I don't think I'll ever watch a horror movie in the theatre again. The audience In this country is horrible, groups of boys and girls continuously talking amd giggling with no regards towards anyone else.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Annabelle Creation - 5/10
> Has it's moments, starts of strongly but doesn't maintain the same tense feel throughout.
> Also, I don't think I'll ever watch a horror movie in the theatre again. *The audience In this country is horrible, groups of boys and girls continuously talking amd giggling with no regards towards anyone else.*


I hate it too when people pass nonsense comments instead of watching movies, they just come for time pass


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 24, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> I hate it too when people pass nonsense comments instead of watching movies, they just come for time pass


Exactly. Even after I told them multiple times to not disturb others they kept on doing the same. If you want to talk sit in a cafe and talk your heart out, why do you have to be a jerk and ruin everyone else's experience 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 24, 2017)

People talking/commenting unnecessarily is never going to stop here. They are never interested in watching, and those who don't understand what's going on in the movie are the ones who talk nonsense most.
I remember the time i went to see Kingsmen: The secret service. Had a hard time watching when the couple sitting next to me were busy discussing 50 shades of grey.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 24, 2017)

*Unlocked (2017) -9/10*
A CIA interrogator is lured into a ruse that puts London at risk of a biological attack.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 27, 2017)

*King Arthur: Legend of the Sword (2017) - 7/10
*
Promising story line but failed to express.

1. Story - 8/10
2. VFX - 5/10 (didn't see a single drop of blood during war)
3. SFX - 7/10 (somewhat good during final battle)


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 27, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Alien Covenant - 5/10
> Worst in the Alien franchise, not counting the AvP movies which themselves were crap. All visual spectacle, nothing story and bad CGI
> Prometheus was still a better movie than this, don't know why it gets so much hate.
> I miss Ripley
> ...


Horrible story line with top notch actors.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> *King Arthur: Legend of the Sword (2017) - 7/10
> *
> Promising story line but failed to express.
> 
> ...


Turned OFF in settings by the Film makers, to avoid Extreme violence.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2017)

abraham319 said:


> Hi all:
> Here are the new cinemas to be released in Onam:-
> September:- Velipadinte Pustakam (Mohanlal)
> Pullikaran Staara (Mammoty)
> ...



Never heard about these actors or movies. Don't really care either way.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Turned OFF in settings by the Film makers, to avoid Extreme violence.


I think Guy Ritchie should stick to making low budget films only. That is the only thing he is good at since he has made so many good movies on a lower budget such as Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, Snatch, Rock n Rolla, etc.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 28, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Turned OFF in settings by the Film makers, to avoid Extreme violence.


Funny comment.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2017)

Wonder Woman. Somewhat better than the origin comics, & I do agree its the best DC movie after the dark knight series. Direction & editing are to the point. Almost everything in this movie is good & no complains.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2017)

Watched two WTF movies today. Terming them WTF as that is the first reaction you would make after you finished watching.

*Colossal 5/10*
This is one of those movies where you keep on thinking 'why'. Why this movie exists? Are you so lazy that you can't even rise from chair and change this movie? Why this movie was even made?
Then you start thinking 'what'. What was the director smoking while making this? Why did the producers produce this?
Moreover this is boring.

*Hindi Medium 3/10*
This is inspired by bengali movie "Ramdhanu". The Bengali director duo went to court for injunction. After seeing the movie I feel they should have stayed far far away from this piece of garbage in the disguise of a movie.

Today is full waste.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2017)

Offtopic.




Guys I have not seen the movie thus no comments but the things he is saying about these actors are just irritating. Also the music or at least two songs of this movie are quite good.  I am not sure if people are neglecting him on purpose or people do agree with him?
Is it like dhinchak pooja troll? Youtube should delete this guy's video too. This guy's comment section should be filled with insults.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 4, 2017)

quan chi said:


> Offtopic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you are saying is true. He is a troll who just moans and says nasty things about other's hard work. Sadly, that also means that he has quite a large following, because trolls are more popular in our society than any serious individual.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2017)

*The rite*
Good non gory horror. Watched it for Anthony hopkins but turned out to be a decent film.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2017)

*Shubh Mangal Saavdhan 7.5/10
*
The movie has problem in its climax. Apart from that pretty enjoyable flick. Seema Bhargava is terrific in the role of Sugandha's mother. Rest of the cast is also perfect.
The whole movie stands purely on awesome screenplay and dialogs.
Check it out, won't regret.

*The Bloodstained Butterfly(Italian, 1971) 5/10*

The old is not always gold.
The movie summary is more exciting than the movie itself.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2017)

*Accident 7/10
*
From IMDB


> A troubled assassin, who works by orchestrating "accidents", suspects that an accident that happens to his team is not an accident at all.



In my word to sum it up: What if the events of "Final Destination" were staged by some person?
Check out this movie, may like it.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2017)

*God told me to 6/10
*
[Rating given based on concept and execution]
I did not understand a fcking thing!


----------



## quan chi (Sep 10, 2017)

*Dorian Grey 2009*
A well made underrated movie. I sometimes don't understand the low ratings.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2017)

quan chi said:


> *Dorian Grey 2009*
> A well made underrated movie. I sometimes don't understand the low ratings.


I think I watched this long back. Didn't like the movie though. Found a bit boring.

*Chips 6/10
*
This is what they call a perfect summer movie. Funny, predictable pure time-pass.
B/W Dhoom was better? It must be, right? that had better songs!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2017)

Something original after a long time. Would look forward to this. The twist in the tale is still pending though.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2017)

*Hell or High Water 5.5/10
*
I wonder how could this movie was nominated for four Oscars?! Boring as hell.
May be that is the primary reason landing an Oscar nomination.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 12, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Hell or High Water 5.5/10
> *
> I wonder how could this movie was nominated for four Oscars?! Boring as hell.
> May be that is the primary reason landing an Oscar nomination.


Wow, I have heard a lot of praise for this movie. 
Will watch it soon.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2017)

Ye Hai Bakrapur (IMDb 2.3) 

Although the rating is so low that no one would waste time but I liked the movie. Its a 7.5 for me. The film has shown reality and nothing else. No overacting , all actors did well to portray superstitions in our society. Recommended from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2017)

It (2017) - IMDb - 7.5/10

Nice story with mild horror elements set in 90's. It's just like the movie version of "Stranger things", but which a paranormal clown instead of demo-gorgon. Maybe, Stranger things was inspired by it (pun intended). The clown is indeed scarier sometimes with sound effects, when you watch it in theaters. 

Only drawback is it's a lengthy movie with 2.15 hr. I just felt, they could've ended the movie just like other movies with ~1.15-1.30hr.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2017)

*Atrocious 7/10
[Found footage horror]
*
When the movie ends and you start thinking what just happened, you might find loopholes or no meaning to the story. BUT, one thing you can't deny that the movie successfully created an eerie and claustrophobic environment in its brief 70 min runtime.
Not sure why this has such a low rating in IMDB. I sure liked this.

The uneasiness sure rattled me.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2017)

Someone watch this and provide feedback,

Eiga: minna! Esupâ da yo! (2015) - IMDb



> After receiving a cosmic blast while masturbating, a virginal teenager gains psychic powers and joins a group of ESP virgins in order to defend the world from evil psychics.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 17, 2017)

It Comes at Night (2017) - IMDb

How come this movie called as Horror movie? And the story is pointless. 

4/10


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2017)

*Shaurya*
Bad direction, poor editing and few cringe worthy dialogues makes this movie below average. Though there are few good points in this movie too but they are very less. It's similar to or inspired from "few good men" but saying this will be an insult to " few good men" because in this 2 hrs 15 mins movie there are very few good things. I have posted it here because the movie really had the potential to become at least above average but failed. In between you may get bored. There was NO need I repeat NO need to put songs & few unnecessary dramas in between.  Anyways you can watch it just once if you are curious & liked the hollywood original.

Again I don't understand the high rating at IMDB.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2017)

*Transformers: The Last Knight (2017) - IMDb *- 7/10



Spoiler



+ Dragonstorm
+ All the Transformers (especially Cogman) & their fights,
+ Grand scale CGI
+ Talisman/Excalibur.

- Weak script, connecting the story with King Arthur.
- Very less screen-time for Optimus prime.
- No clear flashback on how Cybertron got destroyed.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2017)

*A certain Justice/Puncture Wounds 5/10
*
Cung Lee is another Lee, trying to do all "Lee" kinda roles in Hollywood.
If you fast forward all slow-mo shots, the movie would end in 60 min rather 90 min.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2017)

*Baby Driver*
Totally overrated movie. Could have been far better if they had put some more thought on the climax.


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> Cung Lee is another Lee, trying to do all "Lee" kinda roles in Hollywood.


Cung *Le*


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2017)

*Wilde 1997*
Could have been a good movie if they had cut down those unwanted homosexual scenes. Thought the movie would focus on him & his work more but it focused more on his relationships.   The start & the end of the movie is good but in middle you may get bored.


----------



## true_lies (Sep 25, 2017)

Kingsman: The Golden Circle - 7/10
Fun and entertaining but lacking the spark of the original. Moore isn't as interesting or menacing as Jackson was. The run time could have been 10-15 min shorter.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 25, 2017)

Newton 8/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Sep 25, 2017)

Kingsman: The Golden Circle - 8/10

felt so hilarious and awkward at the same time. probably the perfect followup for the first film, that could have been.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2017)

*Kingsman:Golden Circle 5/10
*
An unnecessary movie. Adds nothing to the universe it created last time. Same old jokes with less charisma. Meaningless plot even for such a movie.
Believe me, if you wait for the blu-ray to watch you are not missing anything. It stands true if you decide to not watch this at all.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2017)

*Echelon Conspiracy 5/10
*
What came first, this or "Person of Interest"?
You should ask this after watching the movie. I would anyday prefer POI over this.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 25, 2017)

A lot of divided opinions on Kingsman. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Sep 26, 2017)

* A ghost story* - Weirdest time travel movie. Insanely slow but never boring. Great ost. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2017)

*Insidious: Chapter 3 (2015) - IMDb - 5/10*

It didn't have the horror element which were in the previous movies; may it's because of the weak demon in this movie. It also looked like they just want to make this movie, to ride on the success of previous movies.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 1, 2017)

*Spiderman Homecoming*
I would still rate Raimi's spiderman as the best till date. This one is not bad but not a good one either. Could have been better.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2017)

*A death in the Gunj - *Superb direction by Konkana Sen Sharma. Slow movie but can be called as a unique bollywood movie.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 5, 2017)

a_medico said:


> *A death in the Gunj - *Superb direction by Konkana Sen Sharma. Slow movie but can be called as a unique bollywood movie.


I agree. Slow no..not quite slow I have seen slower. Her direction is far better than her mother. Movie successfully hits the points where it should.  The only drawback is they should have either put everything in english or in hindi. Mixture of languages is not something which I like.  This movie is not for everyone btw it has a depressing tone throughout & the climax is not a happy one either. Must watch if you love or like watching almost every kind of movies. Unfortunately india has too much of Judwaa 2 (type of movie) loving people.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 6, 2017)

‘I’ve seen things you people wouldn’t believe’: what Blade Runner 2049’s dystopia tells us about 2017

‘I’ve seen things you people wouldn’t believe’: what Blade Runner 2049’s dystopia tells us about 2017

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Oct 7, 2017)

* A girl walks home alone at night * - For the fans of 'Let the right one in' and 'Raw'.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 8, 2017)

Anyone seen blade runner yet? They are not showing it everywhere. Places like Coimbatore are not showing it in multiplex. Wonder why.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen blade runner yet? They are not showing it everywhere. Places like Coimbatore are not showing it in multiplex. Wonder why.


Coimbatore is not that big of a city,why not try PVR Lulu Mall in Kochi on a weekend.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 8, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Coimbatore is not that big of a city,why not try PVR Lulu Mall in Kochi on a weekend.


That's the plan anyway. But I am not sure whether it will be there next week. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2017)

If it is not there in PVR Lulu Mall then most likely it won't be there in most of the places in South India.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 8, 2017)

*Mother (Madeo)* - 8/10
Good story. Was a bit predictable.


*A Dirty Carnival* - 6/10
Korean Scarface.
*
A Hard Day* - 9/10
Good thriller.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 11, 2017)

*How to steal a dog* - 9/10

Must watch.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2017)

So has anyone seen new blade runner yet?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 14, 2017)

Baby Driver  7/10
Man, this movie is non stop fun. Brilliant cast and a what an amazing soundtrack.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2017)

*XXX: Return of Xander Cage 3.5/10
*
Competition to Expendables I guess.

Donnie Yen and Tony Jaa in a movie not fully used!
I mean they could have been on opposing teams and fought each other! Seriously.
A total waste.

*Baby Driver 6/10
*
A movie where background scope is given utmost importance as if its separate character in the movie.
Apart from that an usual heist-gone-bad movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 15, 2017)

Star select is showing alien director's cut today. Can anyone tell me what will be different in this ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2017)

If you don't mind spoilers:
Alien Director's Cut


----------



## quan chi (Oct 18, 2017)

*Atomic Blonde*
Bad movie with an okay ending. watch the last 20 mins of the movie to save yourself from boredom. You will understand everything or better skip it.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2017)

*Tutak Tutak Tutiya*
Far better than the current standard of bollywood films. A nice attempt at comedy horror. Overall its a nice entertaining film.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 23, 2017)

*The core (2003)*
Cringeworthy acting with dialogues & poor direction. But still this movie is in this thread because its a good example of a good idea executed badly. On papers the movie might have looked like a hit but in reality its not. If you have seen Armageddon then this movie is almost similar to that but doesn't meet the standard of the former (I am not considering the production value). There are some good moments too but they are very few. Overall you can avoid it but if you liked Armageddon then you may try this one out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2017)

*Django Unchained (2012) - 9/10*
Awesome movie from Tarantino, and Jamie Foxx did a gr8 job.
Action,Music and Cinematography everything is perfect.
After Kill Bill, this is the movie I liked


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 2, 2017)

Hell Or High Water 7/10 
Beautiful film, Chris Pine is so damn good.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> *Django Unchained (2012) - 9/10*
> Awesome movie from Tarantino, and Jamie Foxx did a gr8 job.
> Action,Music and Cinematography everything is perfect.
> After Kill Bill, this is the movie I liked



Better than Jamie is Christoph Waltz in the movie. I cant imagine anyone portraying the character of Dr. King Schultz better than Waltz. He kinda made that character his own much like Brando's Vito Corleone, De Niro's Travis Bickle or Ford's Han Solo. I must have watched the movie more than 5 times 2013-14 & every time I couldn't skip a scene where Waltz was in.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 2, 2017)

That guy is awesome. Another memorable role he has done is in inglorious bastards.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yups the portrayal in Inglorius Basterds is a top notch performance.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 4, 2017)

* Wind River * - A very good thriller. A scene at the end is quite brutal. Scary life people live in very cold climates.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2017)

Mahal (1949) - IMDb
A must watch if you like classics. Some dialogues of this movie may feel hilarious & some parts may feel a bit out of place also add a little bit of overacting from some characters except ashok kumar.  If you have patience then do watch this film mainly due to the awesome twist at the end. overall its a good movie considering the time it was released.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 12, 2017)

Thor:Ragnarok 6/10

Although there are some brilliant and hilarious moments, overall the movie tries too hard to be funny and almost feels like another Guardians Of Galaxy with different characters.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2017)

I found Thor:Ragnarok a bit better than Guardians of Galaxy 2 but not as funny as Guardians of Galaxy.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 12, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I found Thor:Ragnarok a bit better than Guardians of Galaxy 2 but not as funny as Guardians of Galaxy.


Yeah, I agree. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 12, 2017)

quan chi said:


> Mahal (1949) - IMDb
> A must watch if you like classics. Some dialogues of this movie may feel hilarious & some parts may feel a bit out of place also add a little bit of overacting from some characters except ashok kumar.  If you have patience then do watch this film mainly due to the awesome twist at the end. overall its a good movie considering the time it was released.


From where did you watch this?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2017)

*Justice League 7.5/10
*
DC is learning to smile...at least!

All good but an underwhelming villain disappoints. The big crisis was never settled.

Marvel is following Avengers cartoon series script closely, then modifying it for a larger and mature auduence. DC however wants to recreate the stories too.
Not sure why that is required at all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> *Justice League 7.5/10
> *
> DC is learning to smile...at least!
> 
> ...


It is just an intro to "Darkseid" as he will be the equivalent of "Thanos" in DC universe.Of course Marvel did better by using Loki as a good villain in Avengers thus setting the benchmark really high for Thanos in Infinity War.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2017)

So, one week passed and none saw a movie?!!
Never happened before.

Interesting....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> So, one week passed and none saw a movie?!!
> Never happened before.
> 
> Interesting....


Everyone is waiting for Star Wars Episode VIII so no movies till then(hungrier you are,better you will enjoy the food).


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 28, 2017)

I saw Justice League. It was okay, nothing special. 
End sem exams going on so not watching a lot of movies.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Everyone is waiting for Star Wars Episode VIII so no movies till then(hungrier you are,better you will enjoy the food).


I've never watched a "Star Wars" movie till date and "Star Trek" too.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 28, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> I've never watched a "Star Wars" movie till date and "Star Trek" too.


Same here.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> I've never watched a "Star Wars" movie till date and "Star Trek" too.





lovedonator said:


> Same here.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


That is why you will never be hungry enough to really enjoy food. 

On a more serious note,original Star wars trilogy is a must see for anyone even remotely interested in scifi/space operas/pseudo philosophical genre.Star Trek can be given a chance if time is there(which many don't considering the length of tv series & its various sequels/spinoffs).


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 30, 2017)

Iam thinking of going on a re-watch of the full MCU. It would be very helpful if someone could suggest the order in which to watch.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2017)

How to watch the entire MCU in the right order

Skip all non-movie stuff & watch Guardians of the Galaxy Vol.2 at 3rd last position(aka after Dr.Strange & before Spiderman Homecoming).


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> How to watch the entire MCU in the right order
> 
> Skip all non-movie stuff & watch Guardians of the Galaxy Vol.2 at 3rd last position(aka after Dr.Strange & before Spiderman Homecoming).


Thanks! why the change in order for guardians ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2017)

I made a mistake,watch it after Spiderman Homecoming(aka 2nd last position) as it was released after Dr.Strange but before Spiderman Homecoming(I mixed the dates).


----------



## quan chi (Dec 2, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> From where did you watch this?


Its there on Youtube.

*Guardians of the galaxy vol 2.*
Don't understand why some people didn't like it. I liked the movie .


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 2, 2017)

has anyone tried the erosnow streaming service? how is it compared to hotstar and prime?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 3, 2017)

bump!


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 3, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> has anyone tried the erosnow streaming service? how is it compared to hotstar and prime?


Don't think anyone would have used that service. Maybe googling about it would help.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2017)

*Kingsman the golden circle*.
Forced out badly made movie. Watch only if you don't have anything better to watch. First one is far better.


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2017)

quan chi said:


> *Kingsman the golden circle*.
> Forced out badly made movie. Watch only if you don't have anything better to watch. First one is far better.


Most movies just want to do a sequel, only to milk out on the success of first one.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 6, 2017)

*Kurangu Bommai *- 9/10 

Good thriller. Twist was unexpected.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyone seen last jedi yet?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 18, 2017)

*Dunkirk*
Not a boring movie but not a good one either. I am not sure about the high ratings maybe I missed something.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 18, 2017)

*Spider Man : Homecoming
*
7/10 good movie feels fresh compared to others


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2017)

*Theeran Adhigaram Ondru - 8/10.*

A very good police thriller, based on real events committed by Bawaria criminals. The love scenes slowed the pace of the movie, otherwise its better.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 18, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen last jedi yet?


Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2017)

quan chi said:


> *Dunkirk*
> Not a boring movie but not a good one either. I am not sure about the high ratings maybe I missed something.


You did not miss anything.

It's a boring movie, having no point at all. 
Does not raise tension, does not convey any message, lacks drama. Just collage of some moving images with good background score.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 19, 2017)

^^ha ha agree to some of your points. Not boring for me because I thought maybe they will show something interesting now. My anticipation didn't end till I realized this is the last scene of the movie.
Anyways do watch *Ittefaq* 2017. Its slightly better than the 1969 original. Though the climax may not be that much acceptable but overall its a well made stylish film. People should support these type of films in bollywood.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 20, 2017)

*IT*
Completely recommended one of the best films I saw in 2017!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone seen last jedi yet?


Yup, went for the premiere, pretty kickass. Very little like a Star Wars movie, I never started hating the prequels till I saw this movie and saw a vision of where the prequels could have gone. Although I enjoyed the movie, I feel like it was too smart to be a Star Wars movie. Some places, it became too dark, deep and philosophical too fast, before suddenly returning to an action/adventure caper with comedy elements.

Overall, its the best Star Wars movie yet in the main series. 

The best Star Wars movie of all time, IMO is Rogue One.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2017)

quan chi said:


> *IT*
> Completely recommended one of the best films I saw in 2017!


The original version was excellent


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 23, 2017)

Newton - 7/10
Fukrey returns - 6.5/10
Dunkirk - 6/10
Wonder -7/10
Justice league - 6.6/10
Lion - 7.2/10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2017)

Wakefield 7/10
Bryan Cranston is just so damn good.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Dec 24, 2017)

The Hungry - Fans of brainfk movies, this one's for you. Nasiruddin shah, Tisca chopra. Not exactly brainfk but very unlike any Indian movies you must have seen before. Dont watch it if you dont have a strong appetite for gore movies. More like some korean/japanese movie. Very intense and gripping direction. Available on amazon prime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2017)

a_medico said:


> *& jara hatke* - Marathi movie, watched it with subtitles. *It can give any Korean emotional movie a run for it's money! *Well ahead of it's time.





a_medico said:


> The Hungry - Fans of brainfk movies, this one's for you. Nasiruddin shah, Tisca chopra. Not exactly brainfk but very unlike any Indian movies you must have seen before. Dont watch it if you dont have a strong appetite for gore movies. More like some korean/japanese movie. Very intense and gripping direction. Available on amazon prime.



Just thought of letting you know as I found it surprising that our Indian cinema can come up with something truly innovative & ironically,just by chance,I found out that plot of "& Jara hatke" is quite similar to a 2012 korean tv show "Love Rain". As wiki entry has spoiler ending just know that this show is about young children of a man & woman who couldn't marry because of circumstance but meet years later to decide to marry each other unaware about their children involvement with each other.

I am pretty sure that this "The Hungry" too is most likely inspired from some US/european/asian drama/movie.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 26, 2017)

Wonder Woman - 8/10
Good movie better than justice league 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> Wonder Woman - 8/10
> Good movie better than justice league
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gal Gadot has got so much popularity with this movie and perfectly fits the superwoman role


----------



## a_medico (Dec 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just thought of letting you know as I found it surprising that our Indian cinema can come up with something truly innovative & ironically,just by chance,I found out that plot of "& Jara hatke" is quite similar to a 2012 korean tv show "Love Rain". As wiki entry has spoiler ending just know that this show is about young children of a man & woman who couldn't marry because of circumstance but meet years later to decide to marry each other unaware about their children involvement with each other.
> 
> I am pretty sure that this "The Hungry" too is most likely inspired from some US/european/asian drama/movie.



Interesting. Didnt know about '& Jara Hatke'. 

'The Hungry' is not entirely a new thing really. I can recall few Hollywood/Asian movies having a same thing. But for an Indian setting, it is something new and quite a shocker. Worth a watch.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 28, 2017)

The Big Sick - It's good. Nice love story. Available on amazon prime.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 29, 2017)

*The Hungry 7.5/10
*
It's slow but good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2017)

a_medico said:


> Interesting. Didnt know about '& Jara Hatke'.
> 
> 'The Hungry' is not entirely a new thing really. I can recall few Hollywood/Asian movies having a same thing. But for an Indian setting, it is something new and quite a shocker. Worth a watch.


Wiki entry says it is an adaptation of Shakespeare's Titus Andronicus & with Naseeruddin Shah as actor no wonder you found it new & shocking(Titus Andronicus is considered by many as the most gory play of Shakespeare).


----------



## a_medico (Jan 1, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Wiki entry says it is an adaptation of Shakespeare's Titus Andronicus & with Naseeruddin Shah as actor no wonder you found it new & shocking(Titus Andronicus is considered by many as the most gory play of Shakespeare).



Yes..the credits have mentioned that name.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2018)

*The Foreigner 7/10
*
A revenge drama. Jackie Chan on serious note is the refreshing thing in this movie.

I've a question though,


Spoiler



Imagine Jackie's character does not exist in this movie, does this make any impact in the story arch? I don't think so.
The police did a good job tracking the terrorist. If Jackie had not existed I'm sure they would have caught/killed the bad guys.



*Bright 5.5/10
*
Hmm, not sure how I feel about this movie. Not much impressed though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2018)

*Hot Fuzz (2007) - 8/10*
Excellent movie, comedy with action.
Simon pegg has done great in this and also in Shawn of the Dead


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2018)

*Justice league*
Bad movie. No not average its a bad movie.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Justice league*
> Bad movie. No not average its a bad movie.


We need some 'revolt' in there.


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Justice league*
> Bad movie. No not average its a bad movie.


Maybe the extended cut will make some sense.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Justice league*
> Bad movie. No not average its a bad movie.


Please add the release year also, or imdb link


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2018)

I found Justice League more entertaining than Batman vs Superman-Dawn of Justice though that still means Justice League is Ok movie for a one time watch.


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 12, 2018)

Wind River 8/10

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 12, 2018)

Watched
 Star Wars:the last Jedi - 6/10
Not getting wats good about the movie

Jumanji welcome to the jungle - 7/10
but it’s nothing compared to original jumanji

Raees - 7/10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Jan 12, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *The Foreigner 7/10
> *
> A revenge drama. Jackie Chan on serious note is the refreshing thing in this movie.
> 
> ...


I think your spoiler question is right. Movie is good but due to the story or maybe script that character almost feels like an extra.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2018)

*Bank Chor 6.5/10*
(this is available in Amazon Prime FYI)

Till it reached the 'big reveal' scene I was wondering why such bad reviews of this. A really enjoyable movie. Then it seemed an inspiration of "Now you see me". 



Spoiler



The hat and the money rain


Anyway, try it. May just enjoy this.

*IT 7.5
*
Good horror movie since Conjuring series. I think of all recent horror stories very few directors really grasped the concept of horror. It's always about the unknown, unseen, the environment plays a big part in such movies. If it's revealed at the early stage then it's a tough task to keep audience's interest up till the end.

*Baadshaho 4/10
*
Kuch bhi???!!! Why this movie even exists?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Bank Chor 6.5/10*
> (this is available in Amazon Prime FYI)
> 
> Till it reached the 'big reveal' scene I was wondering why such bad reviews of this. A really enjoyable movie. Then it seemed an inspiration of "Now you see me".
> ...


Watched this movie on JetAirways flight.
Good low budget movie with a surprise twist....starts with a dull note but picks up as movie progresses


----------



## a_medico (Jan 18, 2018)

The man from earth: Holocene - As expected, quite a letdown.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 18, 2018)

Jolly llb 2 - 7.2/10
Raees - 6/ 10
Arrival - 6/10



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Jan 18, 2018)

Chronicle (2012) - IMDb
Completely recommended. It is a well made movie. There may be a flaw in the story which may feel a bit rushed (so that they can reach the climax easily) but if we excuse it then overall its a good movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 19, 2018)

a_medico said:


> The man from earth: Holocene - As expected, quite a letdown.


Why the f did they make a sequel?!


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Why the f did they make a sequel?!


To ride on the original movie's success, just like other films. I may watch this weekend.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 20, 2018)

*Aruvi  - *10/10

Gem of a movie. Made me cry.

Don't read, just watch.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 23, 2018)

Thor Ragnarok - *7.5*
Best of Thor series, funny with good visuals. Sometimes tries to be too funny, specially with Hulk. Felt like Cate tried too hard to be a convincing baddie. Very much familiar to GotG, better than Vol. 2

Star Wars The Last Jedi - *5*
This is not Star Wars. Sure has got the name and looks, but doesn't feels like it. Same was with VII, but Rogue One was much better.


Spoiler



Biggest disappointment was Luke, and WTF with Snoke. You build a mystery around him in VII and just outright kill him.


Disney seems to be taking SW the Superhero route as well. Felt too long, could have easily skipped a lot of the unnecessary scenes.

Blade Runner 2049 - *9*
This is how you make a sequel. Staying true to the original and visually stunning. Great performance by everyone and a brilliant soundtrack. A must watch.

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Jan 24, 2018)

* The killing of a sacred deer * - Those who love atmosphere horror, this one's for you. Not everyone's cup of tea. Quite a weird movie (not a surprise it's from the director of 'Lobster').. I didn't like Lobster, but loved this one.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 24, 2018)

*The Sunset Limited *.......This movie is unique as hell, and almost impossible to get anyone interested, except for the people who like debate and believe in god, and love to dissect the prospect of life and death. What if I tell you if we give life to two most opposite sides of life, that is hope and despair, life and death, will to survive and suicide, Good and bad, optimism and pessimism, angle and devil ....... lets give then life , words, soul, and a body and put them together in a room and let them debate about what is essential to live, and what is essential to push someone to take his life. Who would win, overpower the other, will to survive or the notion that peace is only in death????


Some very huge deep and thought-provoking arguments and this movie it a steller in showcasing that.


The premise is same, two people Mr Black who is an uneducated convict and found salvage in God saves a man Mr White, who is an intellectual professor from taking his life and _then_ begins the argument.


This isn’t your everyday typical argument between two men with differing beliefs. The two are genuinely so far apart, that neither understands the other. The lack of understanding breeds something of an intellectual and spiritual fascination which makes the conversation not only so long, but so interesting. It’s belief versus non-belief, but also optimism vs. pessimism, selfishness vs. altruism. Black and White, being the names of the characters, seems almost ironic in this context


Its a pure one and a half hour debate of the two sides of life and death and boy I could not believe it will be ever so interesting. I am a true Libran so debate and discussion is in my blood, so this movie anyhow turned out to be something special. But if just two people sitting in one room debating isnt quite the image that makes you interested then this movie definitely is not for you.


None the less, serious movie loves, dont miss this, a unique movie ...... *7/10* for this one.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 25, 2018)

sam9s said:


> *The Sunset Limited *.......This movie is unique as hell, and almost impossible to get anyone interested, except for the people who like debate and believe in god, and love to dissect the prospect of life and death. What if I tell you if we give life to two most opposite sides of life, that is hope and despair, life and death, will to survive and suicide, Good and bad, optimism and pessimism, angle and devil ....... lets give then life , words, soul, and a body and put them together in a room and let them debate about what is essential to live, and what is essential to push someone to take his life. Who would win, overpower the other, will to survive or the notion that peace is only in death????
> 
> 
> Some very huge deep and thought-provoking arguments and this movie it a steller in showcasing that.
> ...


Sounds very intriguing... Added to the watchlist. Thanks for recommending.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 25, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Star Wars The Last Jedi - *5*
> This is not Star Wars. Sure has got the name and looks, but doesn't feels like it. Same was with VII, but Rogue One was much better.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, was wondering how to process that. Some bits were not like Star Wars, yet some other bits totally were. I would have been perfectly happy if they had just included the goofy wipe transitions from the original and prequel trilogies, that is the part that actually bothered me the most. 


Spoiler



I liked the changes, the expanded force powers, that practically everything gets destroyed in the movie - the black x-wing, kylo ren's mask, Luke, Luke's sabre. However, a Skywalker is very important for the future of the franchise for me, so I don't see how that will work out. Luke was the hero for me in this movie, not Rey. Rian Johnson explained the Snoke thing as saying, there was no place in the narrative where he could explore Snoke's background without derailing the movie. Like if suddenly he turned out to be Darth Plagueis, it would suddenly bring in more complications. This way, fans can continue to theorise on Snoke, there is fodder for meta discussion, and maybe there are hints in there. The really smart thing was to put hyperspace tracking in Rogue One. Rogue One is my favourite SW movie so far.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 26, 2018)

sam9s said:


> *The Sunset Limited *.......


Kek. I'm a huge fan of this movie. Many quotable quotes.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2018)

*Resident evil vendetta*
Bad movie but watchable & tolerable. Don't as k to many questions & maybe you will enjoy it for sometime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2018)

^^Should have added "animated/CGI movie".


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Resident evil vendetta*
> Bad movie but watchable & tolerable. Don't as k to many questions & maybe you will enjoy it for sometime.


Script is bad but the CGI and animation excellent.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2018)

*Jagga jasoos*
Bad movie. Disappointed. This movie needed some more time some more thinking & some more intelligent script. The dialogues mostly are bad. Script is not good. Rhymes are badly made, cliched boring & stupid. Most of us here knows that its not an easy task to make a children's film I doubt even children will find it interesting.
Shruti's casting is wrong. The (not so much of an) actress mostly irritates & she can't act properly.  Music is okay. Cinematography & acting by the lead actor & other supporting actors is what makes this movie somewhat tolerable. The tease at the end which hints about a sequel also fails to keep you hyped or interested, maybe its the fault of the entire movie. Its a good looking bad film. Well not everything is bad in this film there are few good scenes but thats about it nothing more.
 The villains of this movie are story,script & dialogues.  Its was a good move to make something different by the director but the attempt was not good at all. The whole movie looks like a new pre-production idea which was rushed to make a movie.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2018)

^^ Not many people review Bollywood movies now. So nice to see you reviewing one. I liked the movie when I had watched it don't know how long ago. Better than most trash which hindi cinema makes.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 31, 2018)

^^Thank you. I don't have any particular preferences I watch movies which I feel like watching. I had some expectations out of that movie but in the end it was disappointing. I would say it is average at best. Only good hindi movie I watched recently was ittefaq.

Anyways  *Batman: Gotham by Gaslight (Video 2018) - IMDb.*
Completely recommened if you like the batman animated series.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 4, 2018)

Lake Mungo (2008) - IMDb
Not an actual horror movie but a different type of movie.  Its an indie movie but with good production values.I couldn't get it very well but you can give it a try.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone seen den of thieves or maze runner?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2018)

Well Done Abba! (2009) - IMDb
Someone from this forum had recommended it long back forgot who. Anyways don't go by its stupid name the movie is entirely opposite its a good awareness film.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 11, 2018)

^Probably me?!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2018)

*Lawless (2012) - 8.5/10*
This movie is EPIC!!! seriously, excellent job by _Tom hardy_ and _Shia LaBeouf_.
The dialogues, cinematography, story, plot & background music...every bit is exceptional.
must watch for all Tom hardy & Crime genre fans.

Ending is also good



Spoiler



I am a Fan of Tom Hardy now


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> ^Probably me?!


Maybe sorry I forgot.

*Tiger zinda hai*
Stunts of 70s,80s & 90s movies were more realistic, engrossing & better than this movie. I was laughing at most of the stunts.
Btw the story had potential,could have been far better than the first part but the movie just dropped to lowest low after 1hr.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 21, 2018)

*Black panther*
Not as good as it was hyped. The movie is not bad but I didn't find it that interesting.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2018)

I found Black Panther better than Spider Man Homecoming though not as good as Thor Ragnarock.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2018)

Southbound (2015) - IMDb
Watchable. But watch it without reading or seeing anything about it. Its a weird horror flick. I mean it gives an illusion of a climax which does not happen. Overall its an okay film.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 3, 2018)

Sonu Ke Tittu Ki Sweety 7/10
Went in without any expectations and was pleasantly surprised.
It is a fun and light-hearted movie that doesn't take itself too seriously.
Good work by all the cast.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Mar 3, 2018)

*The Beauty Inside - 8/10*

life was crazy, then a fragile girl came and life became colourful. nice movie with interesting concept.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2018)

*Black Panther 6.5/10
*
This movie is different than all recent or past Marvel movies and that is the reason this got all the praise.
Totally shunned the iconic comedy scenes of Marvel movies. No-nonsense approach to storytelling made it watchable.
The age old story retold in a comic/superhero premise. The director took good care of costume design and background music for sure.
Really appreciate there.

*The 9th Life of Louis Drax 7/10
*
Poor man's "Pan's Labyrinth" not as poetic though but not bad in any way.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2018)

*Veronica 7/10 (Netflix)
*
Good atmospheric horror with few clisched scenes. Check it out.*

Golmal Again 4/10
*
Compare this to the first installment and the former feels like a classic!*

Newton 8.5/10*

A near perfect movie. 
Rajkumar Rao is seldom shadowed by Pankaj Tripathi, I must say!*
*


----------



## Anorion (Mar 13, 2018)

I really liked Mute. It has a cyberpunk aesthetic, stars ant man, and unflinchingly explores the darkest corners of the human mind.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2018)

**resizing.flixster.com/aWjtiayPVuoivEyPtY1GoOs_IZc=/206x305/v1.bTsxMjIxOTY3NTtqOzE3NjQ2OzEyMDA7NzA4OzEwMDA 
Gantz:O (2016) - 8/10*
OMG!! How can I miss this movie....
Extremely awesome CGI and animation which is on par with FF and Tekken movies.
- Excellent plot
- Smooth actions & Boss fights

Must must watch for all Manga & CGI fans


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I really liked Mute. It has a cyberpunk aesthetic, stars ant man, and unflinchingly explores the darkest corners of the human mind.


Thanks. Started watching Travelers. Not much substance in general. Don't want to continue after 4 episodes.
Will start Mute from tomorrow.

Edit: Oh, it's a movie. Ok.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2018)

Watched Mute just now. Damn, I wasn't expecting what happens in this movie. It was a dark movie indeed.
I have so many mixed feelings for almost all characters.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2018)

*Annihilation (Netflix) 8.5/10
*
Wow!!! This is how a sci-fi should be. 
If *Arrival *was a prose this is a poem. 
Strong storyline, good acting, great visual and matching CGI that does not overwhelm the story any way.
Just awesome. 
Initially I was sceptic as it looked very similar to Arrival but turned out really good. 
Go for it.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Annihilation (Netflix) 8.5/10
> *
> Wow!!! This is how a sci-fi should be.
> If *Arrival *was a prose this is a poem.
> ...


I watched Annihilation few days ago. Yes, on the surface it does seem to be a good movie. The end had those wtf moments. But overall the movie have a lot of loopholes, scientific fallacies and just didn't respect audience's intelligence to be frank. The review on imdb says a lot. But it's easy to be mislead, due to the end, which in itself makes you forget those fallacies which you witnessed throughout the film.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I watched Annihilation few days ago. Yes, on the surface it does seem to be a good movie. The end had those wtf moments. But overall the movie have a lot of loopholes, scientific fallacies and just didn't respect audience's intelligence to be frank. The review on imdb says a lot. But it's easy to be mislead, due to the end, which in itself makes you forget those fallacies which you witnessed throughout the film.


Fallacies or loopholes whatever you say has beautifully blended in this movie.
There are situations for which no explanation given. I liked that idea. Rather explaining anything, we were left to accept things as is. Almost, asking us to share author's view of the world.
If you look closely, you would find sci-fi plays a second or even third character in this movie.
Whereas in such other movies sci-fi plays an active (almost) leading role.

I like such movies, where the line is such blurred.
I liked and enjoyed what I saw.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2018)

Check this out.
Trust Rajeev Masand to bring these guys together

[youtube]NDlCu0VZZCw[/youtube]


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2018)

*Secret Superstar 6/10
*
A clichéd idea made into a story, saved by good acting.
Watchable.

Anyway, I've an issue with the movie.
In a scene Farookh (Insia's father) returns home late at night and Sits on sofa at hall.
His wife brings food to him, in the mean time he removes his socks and gives them to his wife.
And, started eating without washing his hands!!!

How disgusting!? Why doesn't he wash hands?! 

Why do we even watch the scene? Is it placed deliberately to evoke that disgust in the minds of audience or just a continuity error?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Secret Superstar 6/10
> *
> A clichéd idea made into a story, saved by good acting.
> Watchable.
> ...


Then I hope you never get to watch korean tv show "The 1st Shop of Coffee Prince" because some "socks scenes" in that show makes the scene above look like a children's joke.


----------



## icebags (Apr 1, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Secret Superstar 6/10
> *
> A clichéd idea made into a story, saved by good acting.
> Watchable.
> ...


there is no deny, that there are such people in society. if you hopp footpath food stalls, you will doscover, actual hygiene concepts & standards are pretty low among humans.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Anyway, I've an issue with the movie.
> In a scene Farookh (Insia's father) returns home late at night and Sits on sofa at hall.
> His wife brings food to him, in the mean time he removes his socks and gives them to his wife.
> And, started eating without washing his hands!!!
> ...


Hahaha... do u even care for it while watching movies ? I never have it in the back of my mind while watching movies


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Hahaha... do u even care for it while watching movies ? I never have it in the back of my mind while watching movies


After dedicatedly watching movies for 10+ years, I can now see whole frame. So, such things stick to mind. 
Can't help.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> After dedicatedly watching movies for 10+ years, I can now see whole frame. So, such things stick to mind.
> Can't help.


It might be a seen purposely created to create Humor 
I hope u have seen the Amir khan movie "Mela" long back


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2018)

*Suicide Squad: Hell to pay* - *6/10.*

Though DC is good in Animated movies - I felt something lacking in this movie. May it's because of the dark tone, but at least it's better than the Batman: Assault on Arkham movie. I really liked the way, they've connected this movie with Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox thus making a versatile New 52 DC Animated universe.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> It might be a seen purposely created to create Humor


I don't think so.
In most movies when such comic scene happens, the scene has a build up, then some screentime given specific to that, then a few persons react insde the film, so that audience too fcuses on that.
Here this is continious.
Comparable to Leonardo's scene in "D'jango Unchained" where he breaks a glass in mid of speech, starts bleeding and still continues.
I enquired about that too, ound that was not scripted and Leo did seriously cut his hand. But the blood seemed to fit the scene to it was kept rather doing a retake.

Comparing "Secret Superstar" to "D'jango Unchained" is far fetched and too much to tolerate I agree. I rasied the ref. to compare that such scenes could just be a continuity error. 
The "sock" scene is not too subtle to pass it as a "black comedy" element, and not too thick so that I can call it a "slap-stick" or "crass" humor.
Even, the tone of the scene does not deamand humor.

The only two possibilities appear to me, either deliberately crafted to evoke additional disgust against him or just a continuity error.


> I hope u have seen the Amir khan movie "Mela" long back


Unfortunately yes.
Remember the water drinking scene by Johnny Lever? I'll accept that as crass/toilet humor. 
Then again, if you recall, the scene focuses on the activity and expects reaction from audience. Recall how the Khan bros made faces as Johnny Lever had drunk the bottle.
You reacted kinda same on the scene. In subconscious, you followed the cue of the Khan bros there.

Nothing such here for "Secret Superstar"


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2018)

^^ Are you on leave Bro ? I don't get this much time to type


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^ Are you on leave Bro ? I don't get this much time to type


lol, is it that obvious?
On a light workload now-a-days.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2018)

FYI Mela water drinking scene by Johney Lever was a copied scene from Jim Carrey's "Dumb & Dumber".


----------



## quan chi (Apr 5, 2018)

*Molly's Game (2017) - IMDb
Gerald's Game (2017) - IMDb*
Everyone is playing games now! Molly played it good. The later I did not like. May not be for every one I guess.

*The commuter*
Watchable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ready Player One was pulled out of all multiplexes all over India because of some issue.Some are guessing movie was not supposed to be released in the same week as USA but a week later but some overzealous multiplex executives decided to premier it on 30th Mar which got Warner Bros unhappy.Let's hope it gets released next week though movie is a poor adaptation of book which as per imdb reviews is much superior to the movie.


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Molly's Game (2017) - IMDb
> Gerald's Game (2017) - IMDb*
> Everyone is playing games now! Molly played it good. The later I did not like. May not be for every one I guess.
> 
> ...


Try Enders game.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2018)

Ender's game is one of those movies, that I crave to rewatch. And already watched atleast 3 times at different occasions.

I don't know the feelings I get when I watch it. The leadership skills? The visuals? The story? The presentation/direction? I don't know what I like the most among these. Maybe its the mix of all those things and it have made me watch it again and again.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2018)

*Edge of Darkness (2010) - IMDb*
*Edge of Darkness:* As homicide detective Thomas Craven investigates the death of his activist daughter, he uncovers not only her secret life, but a corporate cover-up and government collusion that attracts an agent tasked with cleaning up the evidence.

PS: As father of an 8 year old daughter I simply can understand the pain in losing one's kid. I was in tears when seeing the last few minutes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2018)

^^Try Will Smith's The Pursuit of Happyness if not seen yet.It is also a good movie about parent-child relationship.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2018)

*Inside Out (2015) - 9/10*
Pixar has made many gem of movies and Inside Out is one of them. Really deserved Oscar and after UP one of excellent movies.
Kudos!!


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 10, 2018)

Has anyone watched 'A Quiet Place'?
Hearing good things about it but want to know if any important scenes have been censored in Indian release?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2018)

lovedonator said:


> Has anyone watched 'A Quiet Place'?
> Hearing good things about it but want to know if any important scenes have been censored in Indian release?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


And how could anybody possibly answer this without seeing it abroad(or getting an "ahem" recorded version abroad) for reference.Indian censor board usually edit profanity(at least in big budget mainstream movies,not sure about a horror movie,pvr even blurred middle finger gesture in Black Panther)/nudity/extreme gore.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 11, 2018)

The Game (1997)
Excellent movie thanks to @Desmond David suggesting this


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> And how could anybody possibly answer this without seeing it abroad(or getting an "ahem" recorded version abroad) for reference.Indian censor board usually edit profanity(at least in big budget mainstream movies,not sure about a horror movie,pvr even blurred middle finger gesture in Black Panther)/nudity/extreme gore.


It's quite apparent when blood/gore scenes are cut out.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2018)

I thought a "good horror movie" is not supposed to have "censor worthy gore scenes"(e.g.The Conjuring).


----------



## a_medico (Apr 14, 2018)

Submergence - There are negative reviews everywhere. It is quite slow. Watched it because of Alicia Vikander and James McAvoy. Worked for me. It was beautiful. Alicia is an ocean scientist and James is an MI6 agent.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2018)

*Downsizing 6/10
*
Starts on a promising note, rather light and close to satire at times.
Then, something happened and ended up as a mess. 

Watchable.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 19, 2018)

*The secret life of walter mitty*
Watched it for the second time. This movie may have some faults & some people may not like it but I love this movie maybe because it was my first travel based movie. I have seen some other good travel based movies too but this one is still my favorite.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2018)

*Murder on the Orient Express (2017) 5/10
*
What was the point of turning Poirot into a OCD suffering person. Disgusting.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 19, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Murder on the Orient Express (2017) 5/10
> *
> What was the point of turning Poirot into a OCD suffering person. Disgusting.


If you have grown up reading and watching poirot, then the only image that comes to mind will be of David suchet. No actor can replace him as poirot.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nobody goes to multiplexes for latest hollywood releases??

Ready Player One (2018) - IMDb
7/10.Many pop culture references from video games/anime/movies so for those getting all those references the enjoyment will certainly be more than those who don't get it.


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2018)

19 Leadership Quotes And Lessons From Justice League The Movie

Some are nice.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 20, 2018)

*Rampage* - 6/10

Same old. Same old.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 20, 2018)

October - 8/10
Beautifully shot film and it portrays grief very accurately.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *Rampage* - 6/10
> 
> Same old. Same old.


The VFX are good though...like San Andreas


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 25, 2018)

*Batman Ninja* - 9/10
Different Kind of Batman Anime Experience


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 25, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *Batman Ninja* - 9/10
> Different Kind of Batman Anime Experience



Is 1080 sub available?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 25, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Is 1080 sub available?


Only 720p EVO release is available on ahem sites still no sign of 1080p Amazon webdl


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 26, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Is 1080 sub available?


1080p BDRip released


----------



## Flash (Apr 27, 2018)

People who watch Infinity war today, please don't post spoilers here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> People who watch Infinity war today, please don't post spoilers here.


+ for a week at least


----------



## Flash (Apr 27, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> 1080p BDRip released


Have to watch this weekend. 
It would've been even better, if it was voiced by Kevin Conroy, instead of R C Smith (_though i liked both voices, but Kevin's voice is legendary_)


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 27, 2018)

*Avengers Infinity War : 9/10*
 A celebration of ten wonderful years of entertainment and overall fun


----------



## quagmire (Apr 27, 2018)

*Avengers Infinity War - 10/10 *
Absolutely marvelous, fulfills all expectations. I've never seen a multiplex audience hoot, cheer and gasp like this. Must watch!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2018)

Edited thread title temporarily just to make sure.

Couldn't get IMAX ticket for the weekend or even next few days but decided to watch it in IMAX only so will see it in middle of next week.


----------



## icebags (Apr 28, 2018)

Avengers Infinity Wars - 9/10

nicely done, but the movie is not as grim as it should have been. everybody seemed to be in a chatty chatty good light mood, even after losing everybody or while being at the brink of extinctions, well, except a few characters.

anyways, after lots of boom boom, disintegration and annihilation there appeared to have been peace. but those who waited to complete the end credit, got rewarded with more destruction and a call to the 90s.

but i did not like, how many incidents were just skipped to end scenes in this movie.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 28, 2018)

*The Commuter(2018): 6.5/10*
Decent Thriller Derailed by Ridiculous Third Act


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 30, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> + for a week at least


Is it necessary to watch recent Marvel movies mostly released in 2018..
I think, Black Panther (missed out) only single release in 2018.. because planned to go on 2nd may for Avengers..

Also what about the person who is new to this Marvel comics?
From iron man 2008 to Black Panther 2018,...??
(Also suggest sequence.. year wise?? Or..)

Thanks .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Is it necessary to watch recent Marvel movies mostly released in 2018..
> I think, Black Panther (missed out) only single release in 2018.. because planned to go on 2nd may for Avengers..
> 
> Also what about the person who is new to this Marvel comics?
> ...


Yes it is necessary.
List of Marvel Cinematic Universe films - Wikipedia
Follow the index for sequence.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Is it necessary to watch recent Marvel movies mostly released in 2018..
> I think, Black Panther (missed out) only single release in 2018.. because planned to go on 2nd may for Avengers..
> 
> Also what about the person who is new to this Marvel comics?
> ...


If you've seen no other prequels, you won't understand a damn thing of Avengers: Infinity War!
Mark my word, do your homework before you watch this one.

*Avengers : Infinity War (or Thanos: How I got my stones back) 8/10
*
It delivers what it promised: boom boom and nerdgasm.
Felt almost like DC's Justice League movie. More time should have been given on story building and environment set-up.
As it was known that there would be a sequel.

Too many things happen, too fast.

The black-order characters are so vicious but no introduction for them. Wasted opportunity.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 30, 2018)

*The Invisible Guest* - 8/10

Good mystery movie.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 2, 2018)

*Black Panther (2018)*: 7/10
Good comic book movie, but professional critics overrated it


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2018)

*Mute* [2018] : 7/10
[inaudible scream]


----------



## Cyberghost (May 2, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *Mute* : 7/10
> [inaudible scream]


Which mute?
Mute [2013]
Mute [2018]
Mute [2005]
Mute [2009]


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Which mute?
> Mute [2013]
> Mute [2018]
> Mute [2005]
> Mute [2009]


2018


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2018)

*Mute (Netflix) 6/10
*
I'm getting fed-up with these cyber-punk movies. Not all are good.
This one is slow to the hell.

*Blow-up 6/10
*
I don't understand the movies of Italian directors. A lot of scenes are just pointless. Just people doing something that does not even add up to anything.

*Mother! 9/10*

This movie, I should have watched long back.
This is beautiful, haunting, eerie, awesome, surreal and everything else.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2018)

*Avengers: Infinity War  8.5/10
*
Better than Avengers overall though comedic moments & dialogues are a bit weaker than Avengers(expected as this one is much darker). Best watched in IMAX if possible.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2018)

I freaking loved Mute


----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2018)

Black Panther - Overhyped and Overrated, average at best. Disappointing after Thor:Ragnarok

Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 8, 2018)

*Pari [2018]: 9/10*
Although I don't watch movies with foreign language but this movie caught my eye and watched it. It is different from traditional horror movies a must watch movie


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *Pari [2018]: 9/10*
> Although I don't want movies with foreign language but this movie caught my eye and watched it. It is different from traditional horror movies a must watch movie


Foreign=Hindi?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 8, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Foreign=Hindi?


Foreign language for South Indians


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *Pari [2018]: 9/10*
> Although I don't want movies with foreign language but this movie caught my eye and watched it. It is different from traditional horror movies a must watch movie


Is it that good ? saw very bad reviews on this one.


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2018)

*The House Next Door 7/10 (Netflix)
*
A commendable job on horror movie making. 
This proves, if we try, we too can come up with good horror flicks.
Run time should be checked, too much horror elements and shocks start to lose their value and novelty after a time.
I feel 90min is best run time for any horro flick. At most 120 min. Nover more than that.

Check this out.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 9, 2018)

*Avengers: Infinity War : 9/10
*
Waiting for the next.


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2018)

*Avengers: Infinity War : 9.5/10*

Could've handled the heroes plots (_i know it's hard considering the movie has many heroes_) better, though i was glued to the movie, till the end.  
Eager to see, how IW affects upcoming Antman movie & Captain marvel movie.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 10, 2018)

I don't think they will be affected as I believe timeline is before infinity war for both movies





Flash said:


> *Avengers: Infinity War : 9.5/10*
> 
> Could've handled the heroes plots (_i know it's hard considering the movie has many heroes_) better, though i was glued to the movie, till the end.
> Eager to see, how IW affects upcoming Antman movie & Captain marvel movie.



Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2018)

Flash said:


> *Avengers: Infinity War : 9.5/10*
> 
> Could've handled the heroes plots (_i know it's hard considering the movie has many heroes_) better, though i was glued to the movie, till the end.
> Eager to see, how IW affects upcoming Antman movie & Captain marvel movie.


Sadly Antman 2 was shot and actually takes place before IW timeline.
Due to some issue they are releasing this post IW.

Captain Marvel on the other hand has links to IW (she would come to Avengers 4) but her solo movie story is set in during WW2. 
So, yeah that is that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 10, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Sadly Antman 2 was shot and actually takes place before IW timeline.
> Due to some issue they are releasing this post IW.
> 
> Captain Marvel on the other hand has links to IW (she would come to Avengers 4) but her solo movie story is set in during WW2.
> So, yeah that is that.


Captain Marvel solo movie is set in the 90's. It will be released before the Avengers 4.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 10, 2018)

With all that's happening in MCU, forgot about DCU. Any news on what's happening there?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (May 11, 2018)

Pari 2018
This is a weird movie. Its watchable & overall okay too. Its not a horror story like it was advertised. It starts well then towards the climax it just turns into something else. The director must have played the game little nightmares  too (Yes if you have played the game then you will know I am comparing which scenes.  Its disgusting to see bollywood still shamelessly copying things).  I won't say the movie is bad but its not good either, maybe because the ending is not satisfying.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> With all that's happening in MCU, forgot about DCU. Any news on what's happening there?


DC is gambling with Aquaman movie. Lets' see how it goes.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 11, 2018)

*Contratiempo AKA The Invisible Guest [2016]: 8/10*
A very good Spanish film, Hollywood must take it for example


----------



## TigerKing (May 12, 2018)

JioCinema - Watch Movies, TV Shows & Music Videos Online


----------



## Cyberghost (May 12, 2018)

*Molly's Game [2017]: 7/10*
Thrilling hand but with a few bad cards


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2018)

*Deadgirl 7.8/10
*
Don't go by it's IMDB rating. Watch it and decide for yourself.
This is a creepy and uneasy movie.
Full marks for concept, acting and execution.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 15, 2018)

*Rangasthalam* - 9/10

After a long time watching a good telugu movie. Feels like one of the village based tamil movies.


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2018)

*Faces in the crowd 5/10
*
For some reason I did not like this movie since the word 'go'!
Finished in two seating, even then felt too long and slow.
Milia Jovovich murmered the whole movie, why?
And includes a really really unnecessary sex scene.


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2018)

*Tumhari Sulu 5.5/10
*
I found no meaning of this movie. Specially did not understand the ending.
What is Sulu doing now? How all her problems got resolved etc.

Doesn't matter; Vidya Balan is a good actress and Manav Kaul matched with her in each scene.
Could have been better.
*
Deadpool 2 7/10*

Better than first part. Has a hairline story this time and execution too is better.
Ryan Reynolds seems to be going to synonmize  this character with him as Robert D Junior did for Iron Man.
I would have preferred to watch this in TV rather theater.

Want to add one more thing. The way two movies are presented to us, seems director/producers want to have more dialogs/one liners for and by Deadpool rather him fighting bad guys.
So, like first part ,the big showdown at end is meh. Just my observation.


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2018)

the "big showdown" was an epic rube goldberg machine of luck, Domino stole it. And Dopinder. 
Feel Marvel villains are really getting better. Kaecilius, Hela, Killmonger, Thanos and now Cable... the MCU was known for having sad villains. 
I liked it too. 

But if there are pop culture references in Solo, I'm going to go to Andheri and lob dog poo at the Disney office.


----------



## TheSloth (May 23, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Tumhari Sulu 5.5/10
> *
> I found no meaning of this movie. Specially did not understand the ending.
> What is Sulu doing now? How all her problems got resolved etc.
> ...


Tumhari sulu was decent according to me. But 



Spoiler



i didn't understand what idea she had at end the end as she joins back the night RJ job and husband starts a Tiffin business. But in climax they showed they were not able to handle all the home related responsibility, so she had to leave the job. What changed at the end? Why was she happy even though now they have more responsibility, RJ+Tiffin service? I anyone could explain this part to me


----------



## true_lies (May 23, 2018)

Read somewhere that there have been no cuts for DP2 except a few cuss words have been muted. Is it true? Worth watching in multiplex? Or wait on streaming it?

Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Read somewhere that there have been no cuts for DP2 except a few cuss words have been muted. Is it true? Worth watching in multiplex? Or wait on streaming it?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ME301T using Tapatalk


The censor board has improved a lot now.
No scenes were cut and no cuss words were muted. If that were then DP2 would have been a silent one.
Remember, DP2 released in India with 'A' rating. Even then, surprisingly they hid some cuss words in subtitles but not dialogs!


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2018)

I think 2-3 cuss words were muted(or played at very low volume).

Btw Cable's background story would have been much more epic had it been faithfully adapted from comics but then it is not possible without X-men.


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2018)

> That’s right, the crack shot archer who was a no show in _Avengers: Infinity War_ was at least represented in 2017 in the form of six baby boys. As weird as that sentence may be, that’s not a typo. Six babies were named Hawkeye in 2017.



Baby Names Based on Marvel Characters Surge in Popularity


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2018)

Flash said:


> Baby Names Based on Marvel Characters Surge in Popularity


Imagine if this happened in India.

- Hawkeye Kapoor,
- Hawkeye Patel,
- Hawkeye Reddy,
- Hawkeye Babu,
- Hawkeye Kumar,
- Hawkeye Khan,
- Hawkeye Gupta,
- Hawkeye Mehra
- Hawkeye Iyer,
- Hawkeye Jain


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2018)

I saw the list. There were a lot of ASoIaF/GoT baby names as well. People actually named their baby grills Cersei, Olenna and even Benjen.

src


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2018)

Deadpool 2

The whole movie is a huge meta showroom, but in a good way. Also one of the best after credits scene.

8/10 will watch again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Deadpool 2
> 
> The whole movie is a huge meta showroom, but in a good way. Also one of the best after credits scene.
> 
> 8/10 will watch again.


^^That 



Spoiler



Green Lantern & Wolverine Origin scenes were hilarious


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2018)

^haha yeah
Apparently, its all canon


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^haha yeah
> Apparently, its all canon


Maybe but obviously not the ones I mentioned earlier though would like a crossover with wolverine in some future sequel.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2018)

dont watch deadpool 2 in hindi


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> Imagine if this happened in India.
> 
> - Hawkeye Kapoor,
> - Hawkeye Patel,
> ...


Already happened in India.
There is one village in North East (I guess in Assam) where people are named based on famous celebrity,places,cartoon characters etc.


----------



## a_medico (May 29, 2018)

* Thoroughbreds* - This is good WTF movie. Very weird but beautiful. Do check the song 'Sila' by the group 'A tribe called Red'.


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2018)

Hichki 5/10

Mostly based on the book "To sir with love".
Killed by melodrama and saved by Rani Mukherjee.

*Gurgaon (Netflix) 7/10
*
Dark but slow. Pankaj Tripathi is underused.
Not sure why but reminded me of *Hungry*


----------



## swatkat (May 31, 2018)

Saw "Deadpool 2". Peter guy (not Colossus) from X-Force might actually be a super villain?


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2018)

donno... how? is there something like that in comics? seems a totally new character for movie

he seems borderline love interest for Deadpool

Saw Solo
non stop action. Like car chase, battlefield, sky train robbery, gambling, interplanetary heist, robot/slave revolution, roll credits. Like almost Fury Road levels of exhilaration. 
first SW movie without a Skywalker, and it shows how even scruffy nerf herders played a significant role in shaping the politics of the galaxy
also, seems like plenty of loose ends to show a sequel 
Donno why the theatre was empty though.


----------



## quan chi (May 31, 2018)

*Tomb Raider (2018)*
 Booooring very boooring, bland & bad first half then it picks a bit but never gets interesting. As a tomb raider fan I am completely disappointed.The starting of the story (this movie is based on the story from the first game (reboot) with few changes in it) is somewhat similar to Tomb raider then in the middle it borrows few elements from RotTR then towards the climax the story turns to Uncharted 2. This movie does not feels like a tomb raider movie. I would say Angelina jolie movies were better. The problem with the story is they paid very less attention to it, It is not at all appealing.The characters are just bland and are not at all interesting. In short if you are not a fan then you may try it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 31, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Tomb Raider (2018)*
> Booooring very boooring, bland & bad first half then it picks a bit but never gets interesting. As a tomb raider fan I am completely disappointed.The starting of the story (this movie is based on the story from the first game (reboot) with few changes in it) is somewhat similar to Tomb raider then in the middle it borrows few elements from RotTR then towards the climax the story turns to Uncharted 2. This movie does not feels like a tomb raider movie. I would say Angelina jolie movies were better. The problem with the story is they paid very less attention to it, It is not at all appealing.The characters are just bland and are not at all interesting. In short if you are not a fan then you may try it.


i watched the movie today and i somewhat liked it havent seen much of its older movies tho but played both the latest games saw only 1st old movie ,yeah you are  right the movie was kinda mixed its wasnt like linear like games things keep changing inbetween and come back They tried to include the tomb rider props the claw and it felt that it was forcefully put in the movie didnt like the actress the one in the game is pretty hot compare to her


----------



## a_medico (Jun 2, 2018)

I liked Tomb Raider. And Alicia Vikander is hot


----------



## a_medico (Jun 2, 2018)

* They remain* - A treat for those who love slow, atmospheric horror/thriller. Others might find it boring. Rated just 4 on imdb but was strong 8 for me.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2018)

*Sicario 7/10
*
Good.

*Maze Runner: Death Cure 5/10
*
Find no meaning of this series but now has become a habit of watching this.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 3, 2018)

Khamosh (1985) - IMDb
Surprisingly good and entertaining. It was a low budget film with enough contents.


----------



## swatkat (Jun 4, 2018)

Saw "Digging Up The Marrow" (monster mockumentary) - good premise, but could've been made better.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2018)

East Side Sushi 7.5/10

Was definitely made by someone who loves food!
Good one.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2018)

*The Commuter 5.8/10
*
IDK the point of this movie; why was it even made.
Took Liam Neeson but made him struggle in fighting. Not much acting scope too. 
Poor writing and almost a bollywood type climax.
If you skip this, you aren't missing anything.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2018)

*Pari *- 7/10

Different attempt.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 19, 2018)

*The Witch (2015)*
One of the best horror movies out there. No jumpscare BS. Its atmospheric & you can feel the fear by looking at the actors face. Its a well made different kind of movie.May not be suitable for everyone.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2018)

*Under the shadow 7.5/10
*
Good horror movie. 
Bad CGI effects but can be ignored.
Check it out.


----------



## Balabala (Jun 30, 2018)

The Guitar(2008)
Film starts with the heroine being told that her cancer is in an advanced stage and she has a month to live
Interesting story line,excellent performance by the heroine and a simple and a neat story telling,direction.
Not to be watched with the family as there are 3 explicit scenes.
2.5 out of 5 stars


----------



## Balabala (Jun 30, 2018)

Before we go
A must watch for hardcore romantics.With just a handful of actors,the movie is very neatly told,good production value given the limitations of the budget and a very elegant direction.
I was pleasantly surprised to note that the handsome hero was the director too and it was his maiden attempt.
Good cinematography and music
3 out of 5 stars


----------



## Balabala (Jul 1, 2018)

Light at the end of the tunnel
An argentine movie,a sleek,well made crime thriller.
Cinematography,direction and screen play top notch.
I do not want to tell anything about the story and play a spoiler.
3 out of 5 stars


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Balabala said:


> Before we go
> A must watch for hardcore romantics.With just a handful of actors,the movie is very neatly told,good production value given the limitations of the budget and a very elegant direction.
> I was pleasantly surprised to note that the handsome hero was the director too and it was his maiden attempt.
> Good cinematography and music
> 3 out of 5 stars


That handsome hero/director is Chris Evans,aka Captain America!


----------



## Balabala (Jul 1, 2018)

Midnight sun
Scwarzenegger junior arrives with a bang in a role that looks like taylor made for him,not much twitching of facial muscles needed to act,he just needs to look charming and he does that.
A reasonable watch for hardcore romantics.
Songs were very good.
3 out of 5 stars


----------



## spartan_in (Jul 2, 2018)

Review about Sanju movie? anyone


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 2, 2018)

Decent acting by Ranbir and Vicky Kaushal. Apart from that the movie feels like a propganda piece to improve Sanjay Dutt's image. Every scene & every dialogue uses all Bollywood clichés to shove down your throat the fact that Dutt is just a decent man who made a few mistakes.
I would suggest to not waste your money on this untill you are a huge Ranbir fan.





spartan_in said:


> Review about Sanju movie? anyone



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2018)

^^Exactly what was published in some major hindi daily while Times of India gave it 4 stars.Seeing the trailer also gave impression of a propaganda type movie though acting seemed decent.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 2, 2018)

*Fracture (2007)*
If you like court room drama then go for it.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^ Times of India gave it 4 stars.


Did Times of India and Taran adarsh rated any movies below 3 1/2 & 4 in recent years? Bhai brand is bigger than both of them thus consider race 3 as an exception.

Btw guys I have seen Race 3 & trust me its not as bad as people are saying it is. It was so close of being gunda 2(the original gunda not that south dubbed movie) . It was spoiled by some boring scenes and few(1 or 2 max) actually good fight sequences.
Bhai intro scene shows that bhai is a batman fan & with this scene he also pays homage to saif ali khan's  dare devil character from previous race series.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2018)

^Rajeev Masand rated it 3.5/5 and I trust him.

It=Sanju


----------



## Balabala (Jul 2, 2018)

WENDY AND LUCY
An award movie,it shows why,you feel like you live along with the charecters,so real and warm.Even if I was the jury I would have given the best movie and best actress award.
The movie throws light on the lack of family and support system in the US and how youngsters are left to fend for themselves and how difficult it is.
The heroine and director have excelled
A must watch.
3.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2018)

realman said:


> Quoted post deleted


This is interesting!!!


----------



## quan chi (Jul 2, 2018)

^^ language please.mods please check the languages. if anybody wants to discuss on race 3 please post on that gunda thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2018)

Heard one comment the other day that Race3 is worse than "RGV ki Aag"!
Can the first had experienced ones verify this?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2018)

WTH?! Whys was his post deleted?
He used * (or the filter itself changed curse word to *) but other than that the post was good enough!


----------



## quan chi (Jul 2, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Heard one comment the other day that Race3 is worse than "RGV ki Aag"!
> Can the first had experienced ones verify this?


No its not bad.Not seen aag. Have you seen soldier 1998? It is somewhat similar to that. But race 3 is a good comedy film if you can bear with some boring scenes in the first half. I was laughing on many scenes which was supposed to be serious. Read my bhai entry from the above post. Things just happens in race 3 without any valid reason thats why I have mentioned it could have become another gunda. I can go on but this thread is not appropriate.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2018)

quan chi said:


> No its not bad.Not seen aag. Have you seen soldier 1998? It is somewhat similar to that. But race 3 is a good comedy film if you can bear with some boring scenes in the first half. I was laughing on many scenes which was supposed to be serious. Read my bhai entry from the above post. Things just happens in race 3 without any valid reason thats why I have mentioned it could have become another gunda. I can go on but this thread is not appropriate.


I've seen Soldier and really liked it. More because, had seen it in my teens and was amazed with the stunts and twists.

"Kaam khatam, Aadmi khatam"
vs
"Aadmi khatam, kaam khatam"

Wah! I still remember the scenes clearly.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 2, 2018)

CONTRATIEMPO
cybherghost,thanks for recommending this movie
Like you've posted hollywood filmakers should learn from this director but unfortunately the director got a chance to make only one more film
Excellent cinematography,music,screen play and direction
One will have to spend time to tie the loose ends and arrive at a conclusion after the movie is over.
A must watch for all crime,mystery movie lovers 
4 out of 5 stars


----------



## Balabala (Jul 2, 2018)

THE BODY
Made by the same director who made contratiempo and exactly the same story but equally well told.
This director has an inborn flair for direction,he executes complex plots with ease(how sad that he is reduced to making tv serials,talent wasted)
No body could have guessed the climax.
Again excellent cinematography and music.
Again a must watch for mystery,crime movie lovers.These movies are like reading crime novels.
3.5 out of 5 stars


----------



## harry10 (Jul 2, 2018)

spartan_in said:


> Review about Sanju movie? anyone


It's a treat to watch. Brilliant acting by Ranbir, no one could have done a Sanjay Dutt better than him. In some shots you may feel it's actually Sanjay Dutt on screen. Direction, editing, screenplay is top notch. Script could have been better as they only focused on 2 aspects of his life while ignoring many. They may have tried to glorified Sanjay Dutt but in my eyes he came out as an entitled idiot who only created troubles for his family and his father trying to amend them. Will rate it 4/5.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Balabala (Jul 3, 2018)

THE HIDDEN FACE
A colombian movie,a very taught crime thriller
Very good cinematography,lighting and music
I finally understood the logic of rich production values of Spanish movies,there are more Spanish speaking people in the world than English,you can spend well and recover,releasing in all the countries south of the US.
A must watch for crime,mystery lovers if you do not care much about the logic of the intriguing knot in the plot.
A good crime novel
Can not be watched with family,quite a few scenes of nudity and love making.All these movies are made on the subject of extra marrital affairs,never thought it would be an issue in a liberal latin America.
3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 4, 2018)

SLEEP TIGHT
A Spanish psychological crime thriller.
There is a high rating for this movie but personally I did not like.There should be a limit to sadism,why be sadistic to a dog and a single old lady.I also did not understand the reasoning for this sadism and what the hero told his mother.May be I did not understand.
2 out of 5 stars


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2018)

Balabala said:


> SLEEP TIGHT
> A Spanish psychological crime thriller.
> There is a high rating for this movie but personally I did not like.There should be a limit to sadism,why be sadistic to a dog and a single old lady.I also did not understand the reasoning for this sadism and what the hero told his mother.May be I did not understand.
> 2 out of 5 stars


You are not ready for this yet.
Keep on going.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 4, 2018)

*Ready player one*
I don't understand it was intended for which type of viewers. Children below 18 years? maybe. If thats the case then yeah okay..its an okay movie. But not for others.
I agree and understand what speilberg wanted to say here. Thats why this movie is in this thread & not "Must Not watch" thread. Now this is the most pathetic,cliched, stupid, cringe worthy movie I have ever seen. I saw it because I collect and play games & yeah have some love for it too. But overall it was a total dick of a movie. I wonder how a garbage like this got such high ratings? Many scenes have some irritating actors doing & saying irritating things.
I never laughed or felt excited in any of the scenes in this movie. I was just waiting to get it over. To give a petty message like this you don't need to make a 2 hour 20 min long movie. In short this movie mixes the pop cultures from late 70s to present day with almost a thin plot filled with stupidity. NOT AT ALL recommended from my side.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Ready player one*
> I don't understand it was intended for which type of viewers. Children below 18 years? maybe. If thats the case then yeah okay..its an okay movie. But not for others.
> I agree and understand what speilberg wanted to say here. Thats why this movie is in this thread & not "Must Not watch" thread. Now this is the most pathetic,cliched, stupid, cringe worthy movie I have ever seen. I saw it because I collect and play games & yeah have some love for it too. But overall it was a total dick of a movie. I wonder how a garbage like this got such high ratings? Many scenes have some irritating actors doing & saying irritating things.
> I never laughed or felt excited in any of the scenes in this movie. I was just waiting to get it over. To give a petty message like this you don't need to make a 2 hour 20 min long movie. In short this movie mixes the pop cultures from late 70s to present day with almost a thin plot filled with stupidity. NOT AT ALL recommended from my side.


Ouch. I intended to watch this movie on some 4k screen with dolby surround sound, since I didn't want to watch it in 3D in theaters.
I will reserve my judgement of the movie when I watch it (soon enough).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2018)

^^not 3d but 4k?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^not 3d but 4k?


Yes. I have a condition that prevents me from experiencing 3D. So I avoid it. Plus in theaters, it's washed out experience anyway.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2018)

So how much large 4k screen we are talking about,I mean is this some personal large screen/projector at some friend/relative home.

P.S.Infinity War experience in multiplex was worth it(even if ticket costed almost 700).


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> So how much large 4k screen we are talking about,I mean is this some personal large screen/projector at some friend/relative home.
> 
> P.S.Infinity War experience in multiplex was worth it(even if ticket costed almost 700).


I don't have any friend or relative with 4k screen atm. So I was about to wait until I can buy my own (in probably a year), and then watch it. 
But I think normal full HD would do, since I can't wait no more to watch that movie.
What do you mean IW was worth in multiplex? All theaters (at least in NCR) is mostly multiplex, aren't they? Did you mean IMAX?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok!Don't blindly get the 4K screen though,it is better to get a big good 1080p screen with HDR than your usual budget quality 4K screen without HDR.

Yes,IMAX(logix noida).Prices are much more reasonable than newly opened pvr imax in saket & I believe the screen is larger.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 5, 2018)

Black snow
A spanish mystery,crime movie.
With just a tiny knot it in the plot which is revealed in the climax,they have made this long and a slow movie.
Why spend time making a movie on a wafer thin plot?
Good cinematography and background music.
2 out of 5 stars


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2018)

*Teacher's Diary (Khit Thueng Witthaya)* - 9/10
Teacher's Diary (film) - Wikipedia

Loved it. Very heartwarming film.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 6, 2018)

THE SECRET IN THEIR EYES
The Argentine academy winner for the best foreign film category.I honestly do not know why this film got the prestegious award.Very long and people keep talking all the time.Arent movies a visual media,where the story has to be told in visuals more than in dialogues.The plot is also not very mysterious.
2 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2018)

Balabala said:


> THE SECRET IN THEIR EYES
> The Argentine academy winner for the best foreign film category.I honestly do not know why this film got the prestegious award.Very long and people keep talking all the time.Arent movies a visual media,where the story has to be told in visuals more than in dialogues.The plot is also not very mysterious.
> 2 out of 5 stars.


People keep talking all the time can led to a good movie too. Case in point, "Man from Earth". But it has to be engaging enough.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2018)

^^Exactly,12 Angry Men is one such movie(in any all time best movies list & rated top court room drama of all time on rotten tomatoes). Its hindi adaptation "ek ruka hua faisla" is also very good(superb acting by all incl pankaj kapoor & annu kapoor.Have you seen it?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 6, 2018)

Balabala said:


> THE SECRET IN THEIR EYES
> The Argentine academy winner for the best foreign film category.I honestly do not know why this film got the prestegious award.Very long and people keep talking all the time.Arent movies a visual media,where the story has to be told in visuals more than in dialogues.The plot is also not very mysterious.
> 2 out of 5 stars.


WTF. Some of the best drama films are the ones that have compelling dialogues.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2018)

Balabala said:


> THE SECRET IN THEIR EYES
> The Argentine academy winner for the best foreign film category.I honestly do not know why this film got the prestegious award.Very long and people keep talking all the time.Arent movies a visual media,where the story has to be told in visuals more than in dialogues.The plot is also not very mysterious.
> 2 out of 5 stars.


Long dialogues?!!!
Thats your problem. May be your are watching movies of advanced age, try movies from 1930 and below timeline.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *Ready player one*
> I don't understand it was intended for which type of viewers. Children below 18 years? maybe. If thats the case then yeah okay..its an okay movie. But not for others.
> I agree and understand what speilberg wanted to say here. Thats why this movie is in this thread & not "Must Not watch" thread. Now this is the most pathetic,cliched, stupid, cringe worthy movie I have ever seen. I saw it because I collect and play games & yeah have some love for it too. But overall it was a total dick of a movie. I wonder how a garbage like this got such high ratings? Many scenes have some irritating actors doing & saying irritating things.
> I never laughed or felt excited in any of the scenes in this movie. I was just waiting to get it over. To give a petty message like this you don't need to make a 2 hour 20 min long movie. In short this movie mixes the pop cultures from late 70s to present day with almost a thin plot filled with stupidity. NOT AT ALL recommended from my side.



I agree. The problem is that, the movie had a really good story to tell about how VR can invade and take over our lives. It had all the ingredients of what makes for good cinema: gunfights, races, quests, chase sequence, giant monsters, dancing and a treasure hunt. The pop culture references were just too much and were shoved down your throat. Like there is no need to explain Parzival's suit is from Backaroo Banzai... those who have seen the movie will get it.  The references in RPO just bogged down the whole movie. Towards the end, they did not have to explain so much about the game with the first easter egg, because it was boring for people who actually knew about the game and how to find it. In the end, the treatment alienated anyone who would actually know all these references. Even Meet the Spartans was full of pop culture references, but did not explain every one of them, and I find that to be a far better movie than RPO. Hell, Shool had pop culture references without over-explaining them. An entire other issue with the movie is how Artemis starts off as a strong female character and still ends up as a trophy girlfriend. Now a days, I am getting saturated by this pop culture reference thing. RPO had it, Avengers had it, Deadpool had it, and even freaking Solo had it.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 6, 2018)

I need little help here..

I haven't seen Avengers Infinity War yet, but friends are planning to go for Ant man and wasp.
Is it okay to watch ant man first and then go for infinity war.?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2018)

^yep


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2018)

This is one of the good thread ( *The Movies I Liked* )  from another forum, I was posted earlier...Mostly Highly recommended or Must watch movies only...Now stopped due to more discrepancies was happened against my post.


*i.imgur.com/AvG0pjp.png

*The Movies I Liked*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 6, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Long dialogues?!!!
> Thats your problem. May be your are watching movies of advanced age, try movies from 1930 and below timeline.



Watched Both versions
*The Secret in Their Eyes (2009)*
*Secret in Their Eyes (2015) *

Even though well cast in 2015 ( Chiwetel Ejiofor, Nicole Kidman, Julia Roberts )........The winner is 2009.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 6, 2018)

The dialogues were not compelling and the length of the movie is also unjustified for a story that can be told in a line.
Yes,dialogues can be very interesting and I have liked lots of movies with plenty of dislogues.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 7, 2018)

CELDA 211
Very well made,the director shows how to direct,you do not feel like watching a movie at all,you feel like you are there.
Like all other Spanish movies,the hero looks very average and that actually helps,he and every other single actor has acted well
Background music is good.
A must watch action drama
3.5 out of 5 stars


----------



## quan chi (Jul 7, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Under the shadow 7.5/10
> *
> Good horror movie.
> Bad CGI effects but can be ignored.
> Check it out.


This is a nice horror movie.I don't like too much gore and excessive jump scares as they feels cheap. This movie uses jump scares too but they are not too much.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 8, 2018)

MARSHLAND
Very neatly written and directed.Length of the scenes in the first 100 minutes could have been shorter.The two lead male actors have acted really well and deservingly one got the best actor award.I did not understand the knot in the plot in the last scene,Iam dumb.People who have watched please explain.
2.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Exactly,12 Angry Men is one such movie(in any all time best movies list & rated top court room drama of all time on rotten tomatoes). Its hindi adaptation "ek ruka hua faisla" is also very good(superb acting by all incl pankaj kapoor & annu kapoor.Have you seen it?


I still have to watch 12 Angry Men and Ek Ruka Hua Faisla. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 11, 2018)

Vyom said:


> People keep talking all the time can led to a good movie too. Case in point, "Man from Earth". But it has to be engaging enough.


The Sunset Limited (TV Movie 2011) - IMDb
Watch this too.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 17, 2018)

A Quiet Place 2018
Highly overrated movie. First half of this movie is good I will admit but the second half is just bad. It should never get anything above 5. How these movies are getting so high scores I don't understand. Those who rates this movie so high are either people who watches very less movies or paid reviewers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2018)

quan chi said:


> A Quiet Place 2018
> Highly overrated movie. First half of this movie is good I will admit but the second half is just bad. It should never get anything above 5. How these movies are getting so high scores I don't understand. Those who rates this movie so high are either people who watches very less movies or paid reviewers.


No need to be so negative,movies are highly subjective in nature.Just because a movie is highly rated but not liked by you does not necessarily make it a bad movie.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 17, 2018)

quan chi said:


> A Quiet Place 2018
> Highly overrated movie. First half of this movie is good I will admit but the second half is just bad. It should never get anything above 5. How these movies are getting so high scores I don't understand. Those who rates this movie so high are either people who watches very less movies or paid reviewers.


Many reviewers share same opinion on imdb. That's why I skipped this.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 17, 2018)

quan chi said:


> A Quiet Place 2018
> Highly overrated movie. First half of this movie is good I will admit but the second half is just bad. It should never get anything above 5. How these movies are getting so high scores I don't understand. Those who rates this movie so high are either people who watches very less movies or paid reviewers.



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2018)

lovedonator said:


> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


This thread always garnered healthy debates. May be you can post some counter argument on that.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No need to be so negative,movies are highly subjective in nature.Just because a movie is highly rated but not liked by you does not necessarily make it a bad movie.


Sorry but did you even see the movie? I am sorry to say this but I am not being negative..I think you are over reacting. I had given 4 options out of that you had problem with the word "idiot" and have removed that and the words "below 18" too... I totally don't understand why? Especially whats wrong with below 18? (It has a pg-13 rating)

Everything in this world is highly subjective then...why limit it to the movies? If someone likes to kill other people just for fun (yeah he is harming other people but its fun for him & for people like him) then why people call him a psychopath & not a normal person? Because others think killing is not morally correct? or they fear that they can become his victim too one day?

Lastly I never called anybody an idiot or had any intention of disrespecting someone because majority of the people who finds this movie very good would fall into the other 3 categories.It was added just for humor (Which I think failed for some people).

I don't wan't to go off topic or argue. If you understood what I want to say then its good if you didn't then forget it I will not waste my time in giving further explanations.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2018)

That escalated quickly!
Dude @quan chi , chill out man. It seems it's you who is over reacting. Try to calm down and state your own views. If you start to justify, "ratings which other person give", then you are looking for some trouble. Are you? 

It's a long time TDF had a fight, and I can leave you to your own devices and enjoy how it all plays out. Or we can have a civilized discussion about our common love towards movies. Choose one.

Edit: A Quiet Place. Drama, Horror, Sci-Fi. Looks like I will need to watch it.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2018)

Vyom said:


> That escalated quickly!
> Dude @quan chi , chill out man. It seems it's you who is over reacting. Try to calm down and state your own views. If you start to justify, "ratings which other person give", then you are looking for some trouble. Are you?
> 
> It's a long time TDF had a fight, and I can leave you to your own devices and enjoy how it all plays out. Or we can have a civilized discussion about our common love towards movies. Choose one.
> ...


Yes you should watch. 

After a long time I saw a good thrilling movie. Since I watched this in theatre I had better experience. It is recommended for people who liked Mist and cloverfield. I know a quiet place is different kind of movie but it did have same effect on me. Overall 7.5/10 imo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2018)

quan chi said:


> Sorry but did you even see the movie? I am sorry to say this but I am not being negative..I think you are over reacting. I had given 4 options out of that you had problem with the word "idiot" and have removed that and the words "below 18" too... I totally don't understand why? Especially whats wrong with below 18? (It has a pg-13 rating)
> 
> Everything in this world is highly subjective then...why limit it to the movies? If someone likes to kill other people just for fun (yeah he is harming other people but its fun for him & for people like him) then why people call him a psychopath & not a normal person? Because others think killing is not morally correct? or they fear that they can become his victim too one day?
> 
> ...


Maybe your intention was not so but this is what you conveyed through your post,which is the only thing that matters online because unlike real life your writing is the only thing that represents your views. Same is the case with usage of the word "subjective" in written english,a movie review can be considered subjective but a criminal act can not be considered as subjective in written english.

As for humor,again it all depends on your written english. A poorly worded sentence(like the one you wrote) conveys whatever humor you intended in a poor taste. e.g. I would have written "this XYZ movie is highly overrated & perhaps the only people who liked this movie are those with low expectations from horror movies or below 18 generation not familiar with horror classics like The Exorcist,The Omen,the Shining etc."


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2018)

*Geostorm 4/10
*
Not everyone can make another Armageddon. 
4 marks given for destruction CGI scenes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2018)

Has anybody seen this movie "*The Whole Town's Talking*" ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Has anybody seen this movie "*The Whole Town's Talking*" ?


I have seen its Bollywood copy starring Shahrukh Khan aka Duplicate(1998)


----------



## icebags (Jul 21, 2018)

Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018) - IMDb - 7.2/10

Work forced me to go Chennai for some days. Saw this movie there in AGS cinemas T.Nagar. It was enjoyable experience enough.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2018)

*Ant-man and the Wasp 5/10
*
Meh!
Only redeeming point is the end credit scene. There are far better movies from Marvel.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2018)

^^



Spoiler



the infinity war fallout or the last scene


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post credit scene. There is only one!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Post credit scene. There is only one!


Two. One connects to next in MCU and one is for the movie itself.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Two. One connects to next in MCU and one is for the movie itself.


T W O, two, two you say?!!!!

And I left movie without seeing the second one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 22, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> T W O, two, two you say?!!!!
> 
> And I left movie without seeing the second one?


You left a marvel movie screening before seeing it to "THE END"?


Spoiler



You didn't miss anything though,it was just that big ant playing drums in Scott's house



P.S. I check for end credits on net in hall itself just after movie finishes but rule of thumb for marvel movies is to sit till the end.


----------



## icebags (Jul 22, 2018)

there were 2 post credit scenes, but i soon forgot the 2nd one after i left the seat. 1st was quite relatable and i am eager to see what happens next.

however, leaving the seat before the screen goes off, when gone for a marvel movie is a crime.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 24, 2018)

*The Shining (1980) : 9/10*
A truly brilliant and scary film from Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 25, 2018)

THE WHOLE TRUTH.
This movie is all about dialogues,all very interesting and involving so much so that you can just watch the movie with eyes closed.With just 3 locations and 6 actors the director has given a fairly engaging movie.
Keanu reeves is one rare actor who looks better as he grows older.
The final knot in the plot sure would not have been predicted by anyone in the world even if its a bit unbelievable.
A must watch for court drama lovers.
3 out of 5 stars


----------



## Balabala (Jul 26, 2018)

IN SECRET
I love period films and this movie set in 1860s in paris is beautifully picturised.The cinematography,lighting,music are excellent.Each frame of the movie looks like a painting.The director has purposely kept it slow paced.Even though the movie is on extramarital affairs,there being plenty of opportunities for keeping love making scenes,the director like a gentleman has avoided even scenes showing body parts.The climax looks fittting to the story line.
3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Jul 27, 2018)

ROAD GAMES
It's not just another hitchhikers horror story,it is well written and well made.Half the dialogues are in french.I did not understand the climax,may be because all those dialogues were in french or may be because I did not have the requisite intelligence.
Cinematography was good
2.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 28, 2018)

*Mission Impossible Fallout (2018)*
Few scenes were cut. I think they have cut every scene which involved the word kashmir  I don't know if its an indian censorboard thing or something else. They even removed that truck scene from the trailer.
As a movie overall its just average. Ghost protocol has better actions. This movie's actions are innovative but not captivating. Story is interesting and maybe slightly better, though its predictable. I also becomes somewhat boring in between. I did not find the movie good enough.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 28, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Yes you should watch.
> 
> It is recommended for people who liked Mist and cloverfield. I know a quiet place is different kind of movie but it did have same effect on me. Overall 7.5/10 imo.


 I have seen them all including 10 cloverfield lane.Those movies are good and are far  better.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 30, 2018)

*The Thing (1982): 8.5/10*
A Timeless Look in Paranoia, a Horror Classic


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2018)

quan chi said:


> A Quiet Place 2018
> Highly overrated movie. First half of this movie is good I will admit but the second half is just bad. It should never get anything above 5. How these movies are getting so high scores I don't understand. Those who rates this movie so high are either people who watches very less movies or paid reviewers.


Saw the trailers and looks good to me, will post reviews after watching.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> T W O, two, two you say?!!!!
> 
> And I left movie without seeing the second one?


go back and watch till the end


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 31, 2018)

*Liza, a rókatündér AKA Liza the Fox-Fairy [2015]: 8.1/10*
Fictional 70s Hungary meets Japanese culture


----------



## quan chi (Aug 1, 2018)

The Accountant (2016) - IMDb
Good watch.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 4, 2018)

Can someone comment on this. Is it worth watching?. Imdb comments says disturbing and different.

Mother! (2017) - IMDb


----------



## spartan_in (Aug 6, 2018)

spartan_in said:


> Review about Sanju movie? anyone


Thanks for the review


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> Can someone comment on this. Is it worth watching?. Imdb comments says disturbing and different.
> 
> Mother! (2017) - IMDb


It's different!

Spooky at times, convoluted, confusing, beautiful and awesome!
Just have patience.


----------



## spartan_in (Aug 6, 2018)

#Offtopic Can anyone tell where to get previous issues of Digit in pdf form? 
or any thread to post this query?
TIA


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2018)

^^ask in chit chat section by creating a new thread.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 10, 2018)

New World  - 8/10*www.imdb.com/title/tt2625030/

New World (2013 film) - Wikipedia

Saw a decent thriller after a long time.The last segments were .


----------



## Balabala (Aug 11, 2018)

GUN HILL ROAD
A difficult movie on a difficult story on how a macho father can not come to terms with his only son having gender identity issues,how he tries to change him like taking his son to a lady prostitute etc.
The dialogues are simple but effective.
Good that Hollywood tries different stories not minding the profitability.
3 out of 5 stars
They have cast a girl in the central role,casting a boy or a transgender would have been apt.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 13, 2018)

THE THREE BILLBOARDS OUTSIDE EBBING,missouri
Well made,may be with awards in mind.
The heroine will certainly gather lots of awards which she is already doing.
Not just her,every single actor has done well.
The in your face dialogues could have been polished for family audience,may be that's the way they talk in the US
3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 13, 2018)

THE YELLOW BIRDS.
Gripping,heart wrenching,disturbing.
I love war movies but after this I'll have to prepare before watching one.
How sorry you feel sorry for all the American boys who are fighting some one else s war somewhere far away
Excellent direction,screen play,cinematography,music.
The young hero has performed extremely well,one can not emote better or more narural than this.
How unfortunate that movies of such caliber can not get a theatre release and get only limited release,vod.
A must watch
4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2018)

*Guptodhoner Sondhane 7/10 (Bengali, AMazon Prime)
*
After a long time a good thriller based on history (genre: Dan brown type novels). Some easy puzzles though but with neat film making and different subject makes it watchable and enjoyable.

Check this out (non-bengali speaking ones) if you are feeling adventerous in terms of language

*Bharat Ane Nenu 6/10 (Telugu, Amazon Prime)
*
Fan of Mahesh Babu, so always in look out for the next move he's doing.
This one felt like a relook at "Nayak" without the inense drama the later gave us.
So-so.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 13, 2018)

BAD SAMARITAN
A gripping crime thriller,well made.
Screen play is neat.
Cinematography is good,so is the hero.
3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 15, 2018)

DEAR JOHN
A very good movie,should be,it had displaced Avatar from the pole position in the US box office collection.
The handsome hero has done well in underplaying his role and had collected awards.
Cinematography is excellent,so is the music,couple of songs are good.
Iam not in agreement with the story line though,ex flames meeting after her marriage,the hero seeing her naked body when she is some one else's wife...
The reason for the heroine dumping the hero is also not acceptable,just because a lover is far away in a war zone for months together,you can not dump him,if that be the case no soldier,be it American or Indian can have a wife or lover.
3.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 15, 2018)

ALL THE MONEY IN THE WORLD.
Unnecessarily long,still well made and engaging.
Cinematography is exemplary.
I love period and in this movie,detailing to that period is perfect,those cars,costumes etc.
2.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 15, 2018)

ADRIFT
 There have been many movies on the same plot earlier and all of them were fairly engaging,this is even better because a sweet romantic track is interwoven in the plot from the past and unlike the other movies that had a predictable end this has a twist in the climax.
3 out 5 stars.
You feel sad when you see the pictures of the real couple on whose story the movies is based on, at the end.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 16, 2018)

MOST BEAUTIFUL ISLAND
Gripping,spine chilling,edge of the seat last 40 minutes.
If one watches the movie,it is completely unlikely that he will spend his money the same way he did before.
Heroine has acted very well.
3 out of 5 stars


----------



## Balabala (Aug 16, 2018)

STRANGE ONES.
A strange movie,I did not understand the story.Was it on paedophilia?,if so it is a highly punishable offence in the US,then how did they make a film?
Well,the director has succeeded in keeping the audience in suspense about this,till the last 10 minutes,when the police officer questions the boy I was thinking that this was another road movie.
2 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2018)

Deadpool 2 - 8/10

What makes this movie special is too many cheeky references to other movies, and surprise cameos. What i didn't like is


Spoiler



Why Colossus was in metal form always, even in x-mansion? Another is usage of X-Force concept, they simply wasted those guys unnecessarily


----------



## Balabala (Aug 16, 2018)

THE TWO FACES OF JANUARY
A completely Hitchcock style movie,very well made.
Detailing to the period of the movie is good.
Gives an experience of reading a very good novel.
3 out of 5 stars


----------



## Balabala (Aug 16, 2018)

THOUSAND YARD STARE.
The post war stress of soldiers returning home is well told.
The thin line of friendship running between the soldiers of the opposite camp is warm
2.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 17, 2018)

FIRST KILL
They have made a B grade movie with A list actors.It is a sad state of affairs that a seasoned actor like Bruce willis has to do such a 4 scenes,insignificant role just for money and he has acted very badly.
Cinematography is good.
Poor direction,screen play,performances.
2 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Balabala (Aug 17, 2018)

AMERICAN HEIST.
I love heist movies and this one I like even more because the bonding and love between the two brothers was overwhelming.
Tight screen play,neat dierction and excellent performances.
It is very depressing to note that this movie did very badly at bo
A must watch.
3.5 out of 5 stars


----------



## Balabala (Aug 17, 2018)

SECURITY
Atleast a couple of decades old kind of film,film making,music,acting,etc.
Even school kids would have grown up beyond these kind of action movies.
It is sad to see Antonio banderas having gone so sold so soon.Actors in the west get old faster than their Indian counterparts(nagarjuna,vijay still look young)
2.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 17, 2018)

Balabala said:


> SECURITY
> Atleast a couple of decades old kind of film,film making,music,acting,etc.
> Even school kids would have grown up beyond these kind of action movies.
> It is sad to see Antonio banderas having gone so sold so soon.Actors in the west get old faster than their Indian counterparts(nagarjuna,vijay still look young)
> 2.5 out of 5 stars.


It would be better if you can consolidate your  reviews in a single post rather than multiple individual posts.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 20, 2018)

Check this out


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2018)

*Escape Plan 2 4/10
*
Doesn't make sense. Not at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Escape Plan 2 4/10
> *
> Doesn't make sense. Not at all.


post it in must not thread


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Escape Plan 2 4/10
> *
> Doesn't make sense. Not at all.


First part was somewhat OK with better action scenes. They just wanted to milk the series with lame story.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2018)

*Spotlight 9/10
*
A great movie be it contentwise or actingwise.
Should hae seen long ago.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2018)

*Hereditary (2018): 9/10*
A genuine nightmare


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *Hereditary (2018): 9/10*
> A genuine nightmare


I watched it, felt mehh. Was pissed off at the way story progressed..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 1, 2018)

*Bareilly ki Barfi! 7/10 (Netflix)
*
They don't make such sweet love stories anymore, do they?

Even though a clisched plot, the treatment alone makes it watchable and enjoyable.
Rajkumar Rao seems like invincible. I mean he can do anything!! Such a versatile actor.

Ending was getting a bit predictable, but for such cheezy movies, should not expect sharp ends always.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 3, 2018)

*Enter the Dragon (1973): 8.7/10*
An excellent 70's martial arts movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2018)

*A quiet place 7/10
*
I mean, the last thing you should go for here is another child!!! Seriously?!!!
Day 89 and then day 472. 

Rest is ok.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *A quiet place 7/10
> *
> I mean, the last thing you should go for here is another child!!! Seriously?!!!



Galti se mistake ho gaya. Oops.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2018)

No condom saar. Apocalyptic world


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2018)

The supermarkets had everything but condom. Ok, I'll take that.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 7, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *Hereditary (2018): 9/10*
> A genuine nightmare


Holy sh!t this is the exact review I would give. There are no jump scares. I would be sleepless for nights if I would have seen this movie alone and stayed alone in my house. Really recommended for people who like this genre. 

This goes in my top horror movie list, 
Paranormal 1
Emily Rose exorcism
Conjuring 1
Hereditary
Ring 1
Rec

I am not interested in jump scares but the actual story. e.g. I hate Insidious series. So, if I am missing something out in this genre and and you know a movie which might scare me, please recommend.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2018)

*Hereditary* - 9/10

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 10, 2018)

*Upgrade (2018): 7.4/10*
A long Black Mirror Episode


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2018)

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom - 7/10

Another sequel riding on the success of first movie. Cool CGI effects which makes you think everything happening in the movie is real - be it cataclysmic volcanic eruption or the dinosaurs itself. Lots of loop holes here and there which are predictable, and a stupid ending.



Spoiler



Basically all the Jurassic movies are Dinosaurs running amok, and causing destruction/causalities everywhere!! Seems they haven't learned a lesson!!
In JW:FL, letting all the Dinosaurs (_even carnivorous_) into the city, just so that they can't die of asphyxiation in their prison? 
*Seriously?????????*


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 11, 2018)

*UFO (2018): 7.6/10*
Bring out your inner geek with this thoughtful film


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2018)

*Stree 7/10
*
Good mix of horror and comedy. A bit crisp editing (from lengthwise) would have been much helpful for this movie.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 27, 2018)

*Noroi: The Curse* - 8/10

It's creepy. But needs patience to watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2018)

*The Place Beyond the Pines (2012) - 8/10*
Excellent movie with good story, superb acting by Ryan Gosling & Bradley Cooper.
Must watch movie for all Crime/Drama fans.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2018)

*The Departed [2006]: 9/10*
Scorsese's best since Goodfellas!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2018)

*Independence Day: Resurgence* *4/10*

Just makes no sense, not at all.

*Hereditary 7.5/10
*
I think I understand less now than I assumed seeing the trailer.
Successfully creates an eerie atmosphere but then I did not get the ending.
And, how is it related hereditary?

*Cook-up a stoorm 6/10*

I like such food related movies but this one was not that good.
In recent times, I've seen two movies which are really good on this genre "Eastside Sushi" and "Macher Jhol".

*Tomb Raider (new one, forgot the tagline) 6/10
*
First 1hour is a good build up then last one hour makes no sense.
The leading lady sure had to go through a lot of actions (if body double not used) but, not worth it.
Now that I think of it, in movie genre, "Tomb Raider" and "Indiana Jones" are on same theme. And the kind of impression the later has created over time can hardly be shadowed by this.
If they want to continue this series, they need to sort the storyline first.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 3, 2018)

*UPGRADE* .....ON HELL OF a movie ...after a long time, I was completely blown by a movie ...... not coz of its story .. like AI takes over the control. that has been done many times, but the execution was class apart .... I anyhow love Action, but if its Dark, Gritty, Violent then I love it.... add to it sci-fy and Thrill and blend it to near perfection and you will get UPGRADE. This movie has all, and to just the exact amount, not more not less, just about right dose, and that made it a joy ride. Then the ending, I just loved the way it ended ..... performances are top notch  ...... there is nothing I can complain about this movie as such ...even though yes the plot was predictable to the extent that AI will take over, it still brought a twist I was not expecting ....... its a rare 7.8/10 for this one .....


----------



## sam9s (Oct 3, 2018)

Vyom said:


> People keep talking all the time can led to a good movie too. Case in point, "Man from Earth". But it has to be engaging enough.



I second your opinion, I loved Man from earth. .......Sunset limited was awesome as well ... SL has only two people talking, but it was one hell of an engaging movie ...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2018)

sam9s said:


> *UPGRADE* .....ON HELL OF a movie ...after a long time, I was completely blown by a movie ...... not coz of its story .. like AI takes over the control. that has been done many times, but the execution was class apart .... I anyhow love Action, but if its Dark, Gritty, Violent then I love it.... add to it sci-fy and Thrill and blend it to near perfection and you will get UPGRADE. This movie has all, and to just the exact amount, not more not less, just about right dose, and that made it a joy ride. Then the ending, I just loved the way it ended ..... performances are top notch  ...... there is nothing I can complain about this movie as such ...even though yes the plot was predictable to the extent that AI will take over, it still brought a twist I was not expecting ....... its a rare 7.8/10 for this one .....



Sounds so similar to upcoming Venom movie.

There symbiote takes over and does a deal with the host, here too.
Though I've not seen Upgrade, seems to be in similar theme.

Yes, too much generalizing I agree. 

Need to see upgrade. Is it in Amazon or Netflix or just out there?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 5, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Need to see upgrade. Is it in Amazon or Netflix or just out there?



No, its just "out there" so you need to get it via obvious means ...


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2018)

current *Johny English* movie that i saw couple of days ago, was good enough. good humor. 
but *Predator* movie was kinda headless entertainment.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 6, 2018)

*Venom 6/10
*
1 hr is taken for build up and then an underwhelming climax.
Better than Deadpool (in terms of story)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Venom 6/10
> *
> 1 hr is taken for build up and then an underwhelming climax.
> Better than Deadpool (in terms of story)


Deadpool(1 as well as 2) did not have a 1 hr buildup & certainly not an underwhelming climax.Though your conclusion matches my expectations based on what I saw in Venom trailers.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 7, 2018)

*Upgrade* - 8/10

thanks sam for the suggestion. Needed a fast movie and this was it. 1.30 hours well spent.



Spoiler



Why do you think Eron did not just smash stem? May be he was curious how far stem will go? 
Why did he agree for the wife's killing? Maybe he didn't know the details of stem's plan?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *Upgrade* - 8/10
> 
> thanks sam for the suggestion. Needed a fast movie and this was it. 1.30 hours well spent.
> 
> ...


Yes 8/10 from me too.
Ending is  superb


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 12, 2018)

*Andhadhun 7.5/10

Verdict: *After a long long time (since Kahaani) I cursed when it showed "Interval". I mean intervals in movies are expected in India, we know it would happen, we know it's coming but at times like this you just wish had it not happened today at least. Andhadhun begs for a continuous flow and that curse for the ineveitable interval is its win on audience. Go for it.

Full review posted here: The Movie Review Thread


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Hichki 5/10
> 
> Mostly based on the book "To sir with love".
> Killed by melodrama and saved by Rani Mukherjee.



Hichki is not even remotely based on the book or movie "To sir with love" Hichki movie is a copy of a movie called "Front of the class" which was 10 times better than Hichki


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Hichki is not even remotely based on the book or movie "To sir with love" Hichki movie is a copy of a movie called "Front of the class" which was 10 times better than Hichki


I beg to differ, but making the teacher challenged in any body form is not really creative that does not make it a totally new movie.

As you are saying "Hichki" is not based on "To sir with love", I'll assume that you've read the book (and not comparing it with the movie of same name). 
The main concept is same, the main plot points are same. They just took the concept and made their own version around it.

We already had "Sir" acted by Naseeruddin Shah on same concept a long back.

Basically "To sir with love" is hugely popular book and every country in every language did some movie/plays around the same concept.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2018)

The "ONLY" thing common is teacher and student .... the entire content of both movies is completely different. By your logic, all courtroom movies are same then since all involve lawyers and judges and show some sort of legal system. Hichki is a movie about "Tourette's Syndrom" and how a teacher overcomes this limitation to successfully become a teacher .... same is with front of class.

To sir with love is NOT about a person becoming a teacher. Its about a man who already IS a teacher and the complications he faces being a BLACK man in a white high school students and how he manages to overcome this.

Both movies are miles apart.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2018)

Not all movies can be successfully adapted into regional/local language without some pretty good script modification & brilliant acting.Only hindi movie that I know of successfully doing it is "Ek Ruka Hua Faisla" which is an adaptation of classic "12 Angry Men". This movie actually adapted the diference between jurors brilliantly in Indian context with issues like slums vs rich,marathi vs outsiders,old generation vs new etc.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 15, 2018)

sam9s said:


> The "ONLY" thing common is teacher and student .... the entire concent of both movies is completely different. By your logic, all courtroom movies are same then since all involve lawyers and judges and show some sort of legal system. Hichki is a movie about "Tourette's Syndrom" and how a teacher overcomes this limitation to successfully become a teacher .... same is with front of class.
> 
> To sir with love is NOT about a person becoming a teacher. Its about a man who already IS a teacher and the complications he faces being a BLACK man in a white high school students and how he manages to overcome this.
> 
> Both movies are miles apart.



The movie surely not about "Tourette's Syndrom", the movie is still about how a teacher brings in line a class full of unruly students. "Tourette's Syndrom" is here the discomfort that "To sir with love" did with the teacher being "black".

"To sir with love" is a brilliant book about how a black teacher is given the responsibility of a total messed up class. If he fails to bring them in order, he goes out. 
If you look closely, "Hichki" too deals with same concept.

b/w if your opinion is on the movie version of "To sir with love", that was a shitty movie. I've read the book and watched the movie too. I can make the difference.



> By your logic, all courtroom movies are same then since all involve lawyers and judges and show some sort of legal system.


Aren't you generalizing too much here? 
Every courtroom drama is different, I've that much grey matter to make the difference.

But, if two movies deal with same core concept, I'll call them "SIMILAR" and "INSPIRED".


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2018)

Thats where you are mistaken IMHO, the "CORE" concept of Hichki is not how teacher deals with students.... the core concept is how she the protagonist deal with her limitation of Tourette's Syndrom to become a successful teacher, the messed up class is only added to make the movie more interesting, and that messed up class is the only factor common (or taken) if you may put it that way, from to sir with love.

To sir with love "CORE" concept is how a BLACK person who already is teacher overcomes a boisterous class of white students and wins.

Plus anyhow Hitchki is a copy / or inspired by the movie called "front of class" rather than is a copy or inspired from "To sir with love" ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2018)

Perception
Glass is half empty or half full


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2018)

*Upgrade 7/10
*
Predictable. Violence was a bit unexpected for such a movie but well executed.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 19, 2018)

*LIFE* ... "LIFE" was bad ..... I mean yes it was thrilling but so many stupid loopholes and stupid things shown.... ruined the movie .... I was expecting an intelligent movie .. but this was dumb ..... a time pass at the best  ......*6/10*


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 25, 2018)

*Along with the Gods: The Two Worlds* : 8/10

This made me tear up.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 26, 2018)

Searching - 9/10   Its a must watch for techies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2018)

*A Quiet Place (2018) - 7.5/10*
Good plot and excellent thriller. Few mistakes here & there but movie is good to watch.
Similar concept like Don't Breathe


----------



## sam9s (Nov 5, 2018)

Darth Vader said:


> Searching - 9/10   Its a must watch for techies.



where did u watch it?


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 5, 2018)

sam9s said:


> where did u watch it?


Well, the Director is my friend and gave me a FREE COPY via torrent.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 5, 2018)

Darth Vader said:


> Well, the Director is my friend and gave me a FREE COPY via torrent.



I couldn't find a decent print, can you ask your director friend to PM me the link ....


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 6, 2018)

sam9s said:


> I couldn't find a decent print, can you ask your director friend to PM me the link ....


HD print available in torrent. I found many.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 8, 2018)

*Ratsasan* - 8/10
Ratsasan (2018) - IMDb


Decent thriller. May remind you of some holly/korean movies. Climax may be a lil bit masala-ish.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 10, 2018)

sam9s said:


> I couldn't find a decent print, can you ask your director friend to PM me the link ....


Currently prints with Hardcoded Korean subs and audio at 192 kbps only. Blu-ray will release on 27th Nov 2018  and Amazon Video and iTunes on November 13, 2018. I suggest you to wait for a good print


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2018)

*Tumbaad: *
Saw it few weeks back. Watch it just to encourage the makers. Overall  its not a great or a good movie but its definitely a good attempt by the makers. The VFX of this movie is really impressive, also technically this movie is good.
Ps: If you have played the game "hellblade" then you will get somewhat similar kind of vibe. If you can catch it then go for it.

*Badhai ho:*
Thought the crowd was for "Thugs of hindostan" but I was not sure as the couple standing in front of me at the box office was asking about the price of "Thugs" ticket which is Rs 230 and then started thinking if they should go for it. Later after entering the theater I realized the crowd mostly was for this movie. Though it was not housefull but the audience was enough.
Coming to the movie its a clean family entertainer with some nice  dialogues and screenplay. Movies like these are rare these days go and watch it recommended from my side.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 13, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Currently prints with Hardcoded Korean subs and audio at 192 kbps only. Blu-ray will release on 27th Nov 2018  and Amazon Video and iTunes on November 13, 2018. I suggest you to wait for a good print



Yep I already had decided to wait. I dont compro on print ..... I rather wait patiently ....


----------



## sam9s (Nov 13, 2018)

@Cyberghost ****OFF TOPIC****

I see a lots of games in your signature, Can you PM me what you usually do for acquiring games. Dont get me wrong I have a steam account and I buy many games, but many are like 2-3K plus that goes beyond my range ..... hence asking. I am looking for Battlefield 1 and v for now.

*******OFF TOPIC END*********


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 15, 2018)

*Cold Eyes* - 7/10

Good surveillance thriller.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2018)

*Mission: Impossible - Fallout [2018]: 8.5/10*
Cruise and McQuarrie return with fresh grit and excellence that leaves me wanting more from the duo


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2018)

*2.0  (2018) - 7/10*
Amy jackson is Hot....Razni is excellent. Akshay kumar looks badasss as villian.
Few weak points and ending is not that good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2018)

*Venom (2018) - 7/10*
Good movie and plot and special effects.

Though I am now confused:


Spoiler



Venom was introduced in Spider man as one of the villains, but here he is shown as superhero ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone interested in Malayalam movies should give Joseph a try. Worth it.

Joseph
Joseph (2018) - IMDb

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> *Venom (2018) - 7/10*
> Good movie and plot and special effects.
> 
> Though I am now confused:
> ...


Antihero - Wikipedia


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Antihero - Wikipedia


So, does it mean Antihero can't tolerate a Hero ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> So, does it mean Antihero can't tolerate a Hero ?


no, not like that. Anti Hero and Hero mostly do not agree with each other, but they can come to terms when a greater threat comes into the picture. Kind of like Vegeta during Freeza arc, where he teamed up with Gohan and Krillin against Ginyu Force


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> So, does it mean Antihero can't tolerate a Hero ?


Anti-hero basically doesn't have all the characteristics that you usually associate with a Hero. Ex Punisher . Fights bad guys, will not think twice to use violence and torture to achieve his goals. Catwoman, helps batman from time to time, but is a thief and looks after her own self interest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2018)

Hmm..I get it now.
So, Anti-hero can kill a hero if its required.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2018)

*Venom - 8/10*

I actually liked this movie, despite all its negative reviews around the web. Cool CGI and a mediocre story line, though i miss the movie's connection with 'Spider-man' even Sony says both exists in same universe.


Spoiler



- Expected more symbiote villains (Lasher/Agony/Phage) to turn up because of trailer/teaser hype and the "Lethal protector" storyline, but ended up with only 'Riot'. Mentioning 'Carnage' in name alone, itself is pure lame.
- In Comics, Eddie is the one who named himself with symbiote suit as 'Venom' (similar to Cletus mentioning 'Carnage' in post-credit), but in movie the symbiote itself introduce itself as 'Venom'/'Riot'. Being a super-organism from other wordly origins, its funny they 'name' themselves in English language.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..I get it now.
> So, Anti-hero can kill a hero if its required.



*Hero *- may/mayn't exhibit violence, functions within the law - but won't kill anyone in the name of justice.
*Anti-Hero* - may exhibit violence, functions outside the law - may possess justice/morals in their own perception and may kill anyone (but not civilians) if needed.
*Villain *- will exhibit violence,  no concept of law/justice/moral and kill anyone.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2018)

Basically:

Hero = Lawful Good
Anti-Hero = Chaotic Good
Villain = Chaotic Evil


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2018)

Villains can be Lawful Evil as well, imo.
example :  - mudiji.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 4, 2018)

I remember the cartoon series where Ghost Rider almost killed Hulk and then stopped after realising he is a good guy. Ghost Rider is also a anti hero. I am waiting for the reboot now. One of the badass anti hero from Marvel. What do you people think, Tom Hardy as Ghost Rider or the Venom role suits him?


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Villains can be Lawful Evil as well, imo.
> example :  - mudiji.




Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 4, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I remember the cartoon series where Ghost Rider almost killed Hulk and then stopped after realising he is a good guy. Ghost Rider is also a anti hero. I am waiting for the reboot now. One of the badass anti hero from Marvel. What do you people think, Tom Hardy as Ghost Rider or the Venom role suits him?


Ghost rider as in Nicolas Cage wala?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 4, 2018)

Kuch Bheege Alfaaz - Those who crave for hidden bollywood gems, add this one to your list. Of you loved The Lunchbox, chances are you'll like this one too. Sad, nobody bothers about such movies.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 4, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Villains can be Lawful Evil as well, imo.
> example :  - mudiji.


Be careful on your morning walks


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 4, 2018)

a_medico said:


> Kuch Bheege Alfaaz - Those who crave for hidden bollywood gems, add this one to your list. Of you loved The Lunchbox, chances are you'll like this one too. Sad, nobody bothers about such movies.


Is it on Netflix or Prime ?


----------



## jhatwo (Dec 4, 2018)

I am an Antihero? I speak freely what comes to my mind,I am honest but mods feel my honesty is not good for this forum?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2018)

jhatwo said:


> I am an Antihero? I speak freely what comes to my mind,I am honest but mods feel my honesty is not good for this forum?


There is no such thing as "absolute freedom". Being honest is good but that does not mean asking somebody in a public forum about something which can not be asked openly in a public place either.Use PM for that if you are that curious.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 5, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Ghost rider as in Nicolas Cage wala?


Yeah. Those were decent movies according to me. But after seeing the current Marvel movies, I have hope for Ghost Rider


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2018)

^^Ghost Rider 2 is not even worth mentioning & as for 1st part it is just avg.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 5, 2018)

*Mile22*.... turned out ok..... action is great but in parts, shakey camm is ok as far as I am concerned, but to construct an action scene cuts every 0.5 sec is horrible and has become boring  ...... The only saving grace is Iko Uwais with the beginning handcuff fight scene... that was done beautifully..... *6.5/10 *for this one....


----------



## sam9s (Dec 5, 2018)

a_medico said:


> Kuch Bheege Alfaaz - Those who crave for hidden bollywood gems, add this one to your list. Of you loved The Lunchbox, chances are you'll like this one too. Sad, nobody bothers about such movies.



I do .. and I keep looking for such hidden Geme ... where did you watch it?..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 5, 2018)

a_medico said:


> Kuch Bheege Alfaaz - Those who crave for hidden bollywood gems, add this one to your list. Of you loved The Lunchbox, chances are you'll like this one too. Sad, nobody bothers about such movies.


Have seen it already. 
The movie is too sweet, I mean tooooo much sugar. 
Watched on recco. of couple of my female friends and I know why they loved the movie so much.


sam9s said:


> I do .. and I keep looking for such hidden Geme ... where did you watch it?..


Netflix.


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Ghost Rider 2 is not even worth mentioning & as for 1st part it is just avg.


Marvel should reboot Ghost rider with a younger actor for Johnny Blaze, or a different version of Ghost rider with Danny Ketch/Robbie Reyes.  It's almost 10 yrs since 1st GR was released. 
With mesmerizing CGI like the ones used in Doctor Strange/Infinity War, the reboot can very well portray Ghost rider and his CGI in his awesomest form.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2018)

Flash said:


> Marvel should reboot Ghost rider with a younger actor for Johnny Blaze, or a different version of Ghost rider with Danny Ketch/Robbie Reyes.  It's almost 10 yrs since 1st GR was released.
> With mesmerizing CGI like the ones used in Doctor Strange/Infinity War, the reboot can very well portray Ghost rider and his CGI in his awesomest form.


Yes but other than that most important point is story,they should stick close to comics or at least adapt one that is not too much deviated from it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2018)

a_medico said:


> Kuch Bheege Alfaaz - Those who crave for hidden bollywood gems, add this one to your list. Of you loved The Lunchbox, chances are you'll like this one too. Sad, nobody bothers about such movies.


The name itself is hidden...thanks for bringing it here


----------



## a_medico (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi.. Sorry for the late reply.. Was traveling. Watched it on a flight. Tried to search on prime later but wasnt there. Looks like it's on netflix.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2018)

*2.0 *(3D)
This film had so much potential. BUT...yes But....overall couldn't do well. Story is good  with a really good message.  VFX is very good considering the Indian standards. The problem of this film is its execution yes its a bit boring compared to Robot, in spite of having  less cringe worthy, stupid scenes and only 1 song. As a viewer I am not completely satisfied. It looks like this movie needed some more time. Anyways overall it is far better than the trailer and I would recommend Rajeev masand's review and ratings for this film. Do watch it if you can. I will support films like these instead of those other bollywood craps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *2.0 *(3D)
> This film had so much potential. BUT...yes But....overall couldn't do well. Story is good  with a really good message.  VFX is very good considering the Indian standards. The problem of this film is its execution yes its a bit boring compared to Robot, in spite of having  less cringe worthy, stupid scenes and only 1 song. As a viewer I am not completely satisfied. It looks like this movie needed some more time. Anyways overall it is far better than the trailer and I would recommend Rajeev masand's review and ratings for this film. Do watch it if you can. I will support films like these instead of those other bollywood craps.


Having only 1 ending credits song is fine by me. But still some flaws and the ending.
Also, second half is stretched for long.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2018)

2.0 had so much potential. It could very well be on par if not more than hollywood counterpart. The movie doesn't lack in the VFX department, and I would say it doesn't even lack 'much' in the pacing. Where it fall short was the depth. There was little to none character development. There were no grey characters. There were only one sided characters. They never really went truly deep into the psyche of character motivations, except of course the villian.
I thought the movie needed a better storywriter to pack in some emotional punch, as I found the movie lacking severely of heart. Events kept on happening one after the other with no time to engage in any character emotionally. I think it just shows the lack of maturity as a storyteller. Just on screen extravaganza isn't much. The movie was only targeted towards Rajni fans, and it showed. I found the 1st part to be draggy, since they took really long time to introduce the real villain. Flying phone sequence was too lengthy for example.

Maybe my expectations were too high. But a movie which doesn't leave it's impression on you, is a waste of such extravagant work which was done in it.

Now let's talk about some pros too:
VFX, brilliant I would say. And there was lots of it. The scale was huge. Watching Indian cities getting destroyed was great for a change. 
Rajni of course. He still is a very versatile actor even at his current age. Rajni 2.0 seemed so young in comparison and so different than 1.0.
Akshay Kumar as villian: Whoa. Such brilliance. The VFX and detailing on his villain costume was so great that for the first time I thought of using a still from an Indian film  as wallpaper.
Amy Jackson: I didn't know she was of British origin. Kinda makes sense now.  



Spoiler



Some examples of lacking depth:
Film mentioned that the robots were made to follow Asimov's laws for example, but never clarified what laws. Did they just assumed viewers already know?
Amy Jackson robot was seen as having an infatuation with the Robot. But when he really came, not much was built up on it. Just some flirting by 2.0.
When Rajni 1.0 was torn apart in the middle of the street, the Amy Jackson robot could have handled the villain for atleast some duration. She was so good, but the movie dumb her down so much. The only robot which could have saved the day was Rajni. Of course. I felt the Amy Jackson was under utilized.
Then the stadium sequence. Brilliantly done. But again no contribution from the general public themselves. It was like they were not even there. Literally not there. When 2.0 turned into ball of shooting guns, he was not even aware that the bullets may even hit public?
Remember that scene in Spiderman 2, where spiderman saves a train from falling of the tracks? Then he fainted? Then general public saved him from falling down? It was great. Intense. And really respected public too. So much could have been done with 2.0, in similar way. But no, Rajni is god. Only he can save us.

_*no disrespect to Rajni fans._


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2018)

Vyom said:


> 2.0 had so much potential. It could very well be on par if not more than hollywood counterpart. The movie doesn't lack in the VFX department, and I would say it doesn't even lack 'much' in the pacing. Where it fall short was the depth. There was little to none character development. There were no grey characters. There were only one sided characters. They never really went truly deep into the psyche of character motivations, except of course the villian.
> I thought the movie needed a better storywriter to pack in some emotional punch, as I found the movie lacking severely of heart. Events kept on happening one after the other with no time to engage in any character emotionally. I think it just shows the lack of maturity as a storyteller. Just on screen extravaganza isn't much. The movie was only targeted towards Rajni fans, and it showed. I found the 1st part to be draggy, since they took really long time to introduce the real villain. Flying phone sequence was too lengthy for example.
> 
> Maybe my expectations were too high. But a movie which doesn't leave it's impression on you, is a waste of such extravagant work which was done in it.
> ...


Couldn't agree more .You have covered almost everything properly. I was tired and also felt a bit lazy to type these things. Anyways what I also felt was may on paper this movie was far better but they couldn't reproduce all of it on screen due to various limitations. I am saying this because the main hero of this movie 2.0 (evil robot) was introduced so late that they had to rush to end the movie..and we could really feel it. They could have used some innovative ideas for his scenes and his screen presence should have been more than what we get, since as a character 2.0 is far more interesting and badass than its 1st version. Also missing is the entire screenplay of Dhinendra Bohra and the antagonist. 



Spoiler



You cannot release someone just like that and disappear! I mean WTF was that.



In short 2.0 is the matured version of Robot but without any soul.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2018)

quan chi said:


> In short 2.0 is the matured version of Robot but without any soul.





Spoiler



2.0 was present from Robot itself, but was developed for Destruction by Danny.
Here in this version he was reincarnated from the destroyed chip.
Its only when Chitti couldn't save vasigaran, 2.0 was required to save the world. and 2.0 developed 3.0


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2018)

Kedarnath trailer looks good...How is the movie ?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Kedarnath trailer looks good...How is the movie ?


Dude.. released just today. Have patience.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2018)

I glanced over a couple of reviews. Not good

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Most reviews are praising Sara Ali Khan. Overall, story seems meh..might go this Sunday.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2018)

So I watched *Kedarnath* yesterday night.
Despite not having much appreciation about romantic movies I thoroughly enjoyed the movie. From the picturesque view of Kedarnath right from the amazing opening aerial shot to the ending, the visuals are appealing.

It's a romantic movie amidst the Uttarakhand flood which came in 2013. Although it could have been great if the movie were to be based on this disaster at its core, but it's not and actually the disaster is just a small part in the end. So expectations needs to be settled down before anyone decides to watch it in a theater.

The movie manages to keep away from many Bollywood tropes and that's why it felt better, although not by much, but it's not that bad. I liked the female lead, Sara Ali Khan. Enough 'exposure' to keep you interested. While her character of a perky girl is what most of today's youth wants, history is proof that when boys really encounter such perky girls they come of as nothing but an attitude ridden snob, like most of Delhi girls are (no offense to any Delhi girl in particular). So that's why I couldn't 'enjoy' the character per se, but as the story goes she was a delight to have. She will break stereotypes like Geet from Jab We Met.

While most wouldn't like the ending, and many would see it coming, I still wish this would be a full blown disaster movie that focus on how people survived rather than a "limbering rom com where the flood is just a plot device" movie. But that's just wishful thinking.



Spoiler



Heavy spoiler...


Spoiler



Despite the fact that I don't like happy endings as much as realistic endings and daring endings, I still wish the ending to have been a happy one in this case. Reason being that the flood was already a glooming reality of the movie, and so a happy ending would have been great. But I guess the story tellers wanted to showcase the impact the floods had and how it led to thousands of missing persons. I just feel SO bad for the hero's mom, to whom the hero pledges that he would return. Alas he wasn't able to.

Or was he? I would still like to fantasize that he was just missing and that somehow he managed to survive and got reunited with his mom.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2018)

Vyom said:


> While her character of a perky girl is what most of today's youth wants, history is proof that when boys really encounter such perky girls they come of as nothing but an attitude ridden snob, like most of Delhi girls are (no offense to any Delhi girl in particular). So that's why I couldn't 'enjoy' the character per se, but as the story goes she was a delight to have. She will break stereotypes like Geet from Jab We Met.


 there goes your potential dating choices.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 8, 2018)

*Le père Noël est une ordure [1982]: 7.9/10*
A genuine French comedy


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Watched Kedarnath Today..like I expected, overall the story was meh.. thankfully, it was short(runtime : 2h)..But, I liked the cast..impressive debut by Sara Ali Khan and yet another powerful performance by sushant Singh Rajput. The visuals of Uttarakhand were stunning.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 10, 2018)

*Venom [2018]: 6.3/10*
Not enough Venom injected to make a good movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2018)

*Stree (2018) - 8/10*
Excellent Horror comedy, enjoyed every dialogue and they were original.
Though I couldn't understand the ending with Shraddha Kapoor


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> *Stree (2018) - 8/10*
> Excellent Horror comedy, enjoyed every dialogue and they were original.
> Though I couldn't understand the ending with Shraddha Kapoor





Spoiler



After doing some research on the ending, it seems Shraddha's character is a Dayan (witch). If you remember "Ek thi dayan" movie wehre they told a Daayan's strength is in her braid. So, here Shraddha's character obtains the braid of the witch "Stree" and apparantly more powerful now.

The makers plan to reveal all in a sequel. Which is already in the making.

Till they officially come with the movie this is the most plausible answer



And, wait till you watch "*Andhadhun*", that is a gem of a movie and lifetime best acting by Ayushman.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 11, 2018)

*The Nun [2018]: 5.6/10*
Technically decent, narratively ridiculous and unconvincing


----------



## harry10 (Dec 11, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> *The Nun [2018]: 5.6/10*
> Technically decent, narratively ridiculous and unconvincing


Also acting is below par. It's the least scary movie I have seen.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2018)

Updates on few movies I saw recently,

*MI:Fallout 8/10
*
Seriously, those who talk about 'story' of MI are just nitpicking. MI was never strong on story. Keeping up with that tradition, this installment was also down on that.
BUT, the action, man the action was just awesome!
After a long time A MI level action was seen here.

Agree or disagree with me, 8 from me and for me.

*Equalizer 2
*
Too slow for an action movie. Action too was not that much.
It's a pity that an actor like Denzel Washington needs to do action movie now-a-days. Probably for money!

*Constantine: City of Demons*

You thought DC made dark and gritty movies? Watch this and know the level of dark!
A live action movie of this tory if kept exactly same can redeem DC of its name and fame but it won't because it's DARK!

Watch this. Wotn't regret for sure.

[Even though the link says series, there is a movie too, search for the movie]


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 12, 2018)

*The Equalizer 2 [2018]: 6.8/10*
Not as Fast paced as the first one


----------



## jhatwo (Dec 13, 2018)

Aquaman
Good movie not bad


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2018)

jhatwo said:


> Aquaman
> Good movie not bad


Beep beep. Error.
Four word too low for a review.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 16, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Updates on few movies I saw recently,
> 
> *MI:Fallout 8/10
> *
> ...



Another instance .. I totally agree with you ....... Loved Fall out.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 16, 2018)

Rate MI series, lets see how MI lovers rate it

Starting From Bottom

6. MI 2
5. MI 3
4. MI: Rogue Nation
3. MI: Ghost Protocol
2. MI: Fallout
1. MI 1

share yours


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2018)

^^How come MI2 is the worst(should be MI3 in any list as per me),I think it is the 2nd best part after MI1 .Reason being that MI2 "stylish action"(aka those motobike scenes & final hand-to-hand combat) in usual John Woo style was a nice contrast to MI1 while still retaining some originality from 1st part.To me MI1 & MI2 belongs in one set which is greater than rest of MI series which belongs in another set(& in this set MI3 is always at last,don't think they can make a worse sequel than that).

P.S. haven't seen fallout yet.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Watched Aquaman yesterday.. This could be the best DCEU movie so far..good story, incredible visuals and Jason Momoa looks like he was born for this role !! Could this be the turning point in DCEU ??
 Edit : The end credits scene song - Everything I need is a Beautiful song. Do stay for it.

Also watched Black Mass starring Johnny depp as Jimmy whitey Bulger - one of the FBI'S most wanted criminals.. They story was gripping for the most part.. Depp's performance is Incredible..I felt Benedict Cumberbatch was wasted in his role.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 16, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Rate MI series, lets see how MI lovers rate it
> 
> Starting From Bottom
> 
> ...


I honestly don't remember much of MI-3. I May have to re-watch it again.. but for the most part of the list, I agree.. the MI franchise is surely getting better.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 16, 2018)

Aquaman 6/10

Great visuals, all the underwater kingdoms look splendid.
Jason Momoa is perfect for the role. 
Tries too hard to be funny and many jokes fall flat. Dialogues are underwhelming and the movie lacks emotion.
All in all a decent effort, much better than the recent DCEU movies.


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 16, 2018)

Anyone saw ROMA ?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^How come MI2 is the worst(should be MI3 in any list as per me),I think it is the 2nd best part after MI1 .Reason being that MI2 "stylish action"(aka those motobike scenes & final hand-to-hand combat) in usual John Woo style was a nice contrast to MI1 while still retaining some originality from 1st part.To me MI1 & MI2 belongs in one set which is greater than rest of MI series which belongs in another set(& in this set MI3 is always at last,don't think they can make a worse sequel than that).
> 
> P.S. haven't seen fallout yet.



MI2 for me was worst, even with few good action scenes, but over it was the weakest, John Woo couldn't materialize his forte here. There was no tension, character development was poor. I am surprised you kept 1 and 2 in the same bracket, since for me 1 is at the top and 2 is at last ...


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2018)

ashs1 said:


> I honestly don't remember much of MI-3. I May have to re-watch it again.. but for the most part of the list, I agree.. the MI franchise is surely getting better.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



few know MI3 was directed by then lesser known "J.J. Abrams" ..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2018)

Not nice review of Aquaman. I am gonna skip this, and instead spend my money on Spider-Man, into the Spiderverse. Heard it's great.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2018)

ashs1 said:


> Watched Aquaman yesterday.. This could be the best DCEU movie so far..



Better than wonderwonen?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Better than wonderwonen?


It would have made headlines all over the net if that was true.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2018)

sam9s said:


> MI2 for me was worst, even with few good action scenes, but over it was the weakest, John Woo couldn't materialize his forte here. There was no tension, character development was poor. I am surprised you kept 1 and 2 in the same bracket, since for me 1 is at the top and 2 is at last ...


Subjective opinions I guess,take the "impossible act" in each movie for example.1st part was unique,2nd was not so unique but from that 3rd part onward it is like "bigger the better"(kinda like hollywood godzilla which keeps getting bigger). 3rd part has "taller building",4th part has "even taller(in fact tallest) building" & then 5th part has "water building" because well they run out of taller buildings by then.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2018)

Aquaman - 7/10

Good action sequences, cutting edge visual effects. However, despite being a 2+ hour movie, the pacing still felt a bit too fast for my taste. Though as far as origin stories go, it's better to be medium to fast-paced than to be a slow slugfest with nothing significant happening for half the movie. In this regard, the story pacing is okay.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 17, 2018)

Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse is a must watch. Story, Animation, Humor and Background music blend together seamlessly. Don't miss the post-credit scene. I rate it 9/10.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2018)

The Little Stranger (2018) -It is a crafted piece of film though a dark horror/thriller  put together to tell a story of a man Dr. Faraday who yearns to live in a part of society he can never truly be a part of. If you watch this film with that thought in mind, you'll understand it better. 

A Dry White Season (1989) -The film really belongs to star Donald Sutherland though and I think it a pity he wasn't given any Oscar nomination for this fine film with an eternal message about freedom.  It is a film which will stay with you. The plot follows a white South African on an adventure through bewilderment, revelation, denial, disgust, and a futile attempt to fight a grossly unfair system. It showcases the apartheid movement in a fine light.

Season of the Witch (1972) -A thoughtful character study with supernatural tinges, misleading marketed as a straightforward horror film due to Romero's reputation, this film raises more questions than it can answer but is involving despite its leisurely pace. Certainly a more honest confrontation of suburban anomie than the likes of American Beauty, anyway, it boasts a well-modulated lead performance from Jan White, as well as arresting dream sequences and an overall well-sustained quiet tension throughout.

The Guilty (2018) -This tense, tight movie takes place entirely at a 911 emergency call center, and almost all of the time, we see only the police officer talking on the phone. 
As the main story unfolds, we get to know the people on the other end of the line and care about them. Given that we never see them, that is impressive, too. And we learn a lot about the our main character -- almost as much as he learns about himself.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 17, 2018)

*Aquaman [2018]: 8/10*
Aquaman the film isn't as deep as the ocean, but Aquaman the man is just as captivating.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It would have made headlines all over the net if that was true.



I thought so as well....so wonderwomen remains the best DCU as of now..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2018)

sam9s said:


> I thought so as well....so wonderwomen remains the best DCU as of now..


It seems so & quite frankly I am not surprised.Origin stories of DC usually are not as "gripping" as Marvel(especially for their lead characters,of course excl. the main one "superman" because that entirely depends on story/director). Only exception to this I consider is Batman but then I don't think anyone is going to surpass Nolan in that regard for a long time to come. Wonderwoman was a success because of its storyline(which was deviated from its usual origins) & direction,don't think these 2 factors will come again together for any other DC movie so soon.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 17, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Better than wonderwonen?


One dept. Where wonderwoman scored was emotion. The chemistry between the lead pair was awesome. Apart from that, I felt Aquaman was almost at par with wonderwoman.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2018)

I found Wonderwoman boring a bit....but Gal Gadot did an excellent job.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2018)

ashs1 said:


> One dept. Where wonderwoman scored was emotion.



And that's the one dept that matters when it comes to origin stories.Take away the "emotion" from spiderman & batman & they are nothing but "wannabe avengers".


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2018)

*Aquaman 7/10 (Additional +1 for Lead cast)
*
IMO, this was the right movie to come out now. DECU or MARVEL, none had done an under water superhero movie yet. So, no benchmark, no comparison.
James wan had full freedom to imagine and create a never before seen world under water. And, he marvelled in that.

A bit long, should have been short.
Action is good and in right amount.
Need to work on jokes though. Some are just bad.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It seems so & quite frankly I am not surprised.Origin stories of DC usually are not as "gripping" as Marvel(especially for their lead characters,of course excl. the main one "superman" because that entirely depends on story/director). Only exception to this I consider is Batman but then I don't think anyone is going to surpass Nolan in that regard for a long time to come. Wonderwoman was a success because of its storyline(which was deviated from its usual origins) & direction,don't think these 2 factors will come again together for any other DC movie so soon.



yes I concur with you, however Nohlan's Batman, atleast I....... do not consider as DCU, sure the character is from DC comic, but the movie itself does not belong to the DC Universe so, anyhow that makes it an exception. I have not seen Aquaman yet and wont be able to in theaters for reasons, but I will on my HT sooner or later. Will share my views and comparision then ..


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Mowgli (2018) - This is the one from Netflix..and it was an average experience. TBH, this story is re-told so many times that it's difficult to provide something new. The acting looks a bit off from the lead actor. Has a great cast - Christian Bale, Andy Serkis, Benedict Cumberbatch, Cate Blanchett but despite such a lineup, this movie fails to impress.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2018)

*VENOM*  ....Mehh boring ... I slept halfway ....*.5.5/10 *.... nothing new totally avoidable


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2018)

sam9s said:


> *VENOM*  ....Mehh boring ... I slept halfway ....*.5.5/10 *.... nothing new totally avoidable


Dude, something happened, like literally. May be the world is gonna end soon but again this matched with my take on *Venom!*


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Venom 6/10
> *
> 1 hr is taken for build up and then an underwhelming climax.
> Better than Deadpool (in terms of story)


My old review. When I look back. Should have rated it lower than 6. 
6 is too much respect for this movie.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 21, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, something happened, like literally. May be the world is gonna end soon but again this matched with my take on *Venom!*



  ..  .... Nothing would make me more happy .....Cheers Dude


----------



## rockfella (Dec 21, 2018)

Searching 12/10. Very gripping.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2018)

*The spy who dumped me 5/10
*
Good one liners can't save a movie (Exception: Deadpool) always.
Watch if you are in the mood of a light movie and have no other expectation.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 25, 2018)

*Ant Man and The Wasp*  ..... felt like a filler movie between the major marvel blockbusters ...  .... It was ok for the subject here .... I was not much impressed but was better than Venom atleast. After Credit scene was a good surprise, didnt see that coming. *6/10* for this one.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2018)

I watched Andhadhun. Surely among the top 20 films I have watched in the last 5 years - in all languages.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 25, 2018)

*The Predator - 2018* ... Oh man, my expectations were like (- 10) on this .... but here is how expectation makes you enjoy the movie, if they are super low you kinda enjoy the movie .. and I did .... to an extent ..... typical popcorn flick .... predator feel was not there at all.... but then that was expected... I thought my rating would be 4 or 5, but I still enjoyed it as a popcorn flick so going with* 6/10* for this one ..... Atleast there was blood ...lol


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2018)

*John Wick Duology - 8/10*

Excellent Fight & Gun-Fu choreography with gripping story-line. In my opinion, they should've ended with the 1st part itself, as it provided a closure to the John wick's life, unlike chapter-2. Very well amazed by Reaves's handling of Guns in action scenes.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2018)

Flash said:


> *John Wick Duology - 8/10*
> 
> with gripping story-line


Seriously?!!

Story, that too in John Wick?!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Seriously?!!
> 
> Story, that too in John Wick?!


 ok maybe not story but John Wick movies are a solid 7.0, after all the purpose of movies is entertainment & a movie can be entertaining without a "deep/critic approved" story.

P.S. this movie series has the 2nd best "pencil" scene(context wise) after the Joker's magic act in Dark Knight.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ok maybe not story but John Wick movies are a solid 7.0, after all the purpose of movies is entertainment & a movie can be entertaining without a "deep/critic approved" story.
> 
> P.S. this movie series has the 2nd best "pencil" scene(context wise) after the Joker's magic act in Dark Knight.


I do not disagree on the "entertainment" part rather I completely agree.
I believe this from my heart and mind that however shitty a movie is, you take the call if it entertained you or not.

John wick is a great action movie, but no, none remembers it because of a good story!
It's a pure and classic revenge drama, oddly for a Dog this time!


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> oddly for a Dog this time!



Not just a Dog. Dog given to him by his dying wife as her last present. That for me was enough reason for a person to go all ballistic.... ESPECIALLY if he is John Wick, ... the BoogyMan ... .... JW has come under my all time top 10 action movies.


----------



## harry10 (Dec 26, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Not just a Dog. Dog given to him by his dying wife as her last present. That for me was enough reason for a person to go all ballistic.... ESPECIALLY if he is John Wick, ... the BoogyMan ... .... JW has come under my all time top 10 action movies.


Not the Boogeyman.. he is the one who kills the freaking Boogeyman 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2018)

sam9s said:


> Not just a Dog. Dog given to him by his dying wife as her last present. That for me was enough reason for a person to go all ballistic.... ESPECIALLY if he is John Wick, ... the BoogyMan ... .... JW has come under my all time top 10 action movies.


I know, I know. Anyone who has seen the movie knows this.

Let me draw a parallel.

Tony Jaa's "Tom youn Goong" or "Protector" if generalized is only for an elephant.
But, if you are aware of Thailand's relation with elephant, you would know why the character goes that far for an elephant.

And, I was just generalizing there, don't pick me for that.

We'll fight better battles later, not for this!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2018)

*Zero *(No IMDB link, you know what movie I'm talking about, don't you?)

Watched last saturday.

After a long time someone tried to explore the 'acting' side of SRK but with a non-existent script!
High point of the movie is (obvuously SRK and ) the "Mere Naam Tu" song picturization!
Just awesome!

(Once you've seen the song, you can come out of theater and you'd come out in happy note)


----------



## sam9s (Dec 29, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> We'll fight better battles later, not for this!



lolzzz...... .....We already fought a huge Battle  for this, when I reviewed JW on this thread..


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2018)

BirdBox - 8/10

A Nice sci-fi thriller set in an apocalyptic world. If you've liked "A Quiet Place" movie, you will like this too.



Spoiler



It's somewhat exactly like "The Happening" by M. Night Shyamalan, except that other worldly entities substituted for Plant toxins.

There are certain things which doesn't seem realistic like rowing a boat on river rapids blindfolded, finding the 'boy/girl'  blindfolded when the boat was turned upside down in rapids. Though i liked the movie, they haven't clearly explained on how the  other worldly entities arrived on earth, how seeing them can make/force the people to commit suicide. If birds can sense the entities when the entities or entity-influenced-persons nearby, why can't animals? Its logical to have a dog _(like I am legend movie)_ in the apocalyptic situation as a trusty companion sensing the entities, than the birds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Zero *(No IMDB link, you know what movie I'm talking about, don't you?)
> 
> Watched last saturday.
> 
> ...


where is your rating ? it is your fav actor btw


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2018)

Flash said:


> *John Wick Duology - 8/10*
> 
> Excellent Fight & Gun-Fu choreography with gripping story-line. In my opinion, they should've ended with the 1st part itself, as it provided a closure to the John wick's life, unlike chapter-2. Very well amazed by Reaves's handling of Guns in action scenes.


Some popular action heroes 
_Denzel Washington
Bruce Willis
Jason Stathom
Liam Neeson_


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 31, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> *Zero *(No IMDB link, you know what movie I'm talking about, don't you?)
> 
> Watched last saturday.
> 
> ...


 agreed! The first half was ok with some chuckles here and there..but the second half was absolute rubbish ! Did not expect this from Aanand L Rai..Better save some money. 3.5/10

Saw Simba yesterday..typical Rohit Shetty masala mass movie..As trailer suggested, story is set in the Singham universe..so expect similar treatment. Female lead didn't have much role to play. 5.5/10

Anyone seen KGF : chapter 1 ?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2019)

Aquaman - time pass movie. Is it better than Simba?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2019)

Faun said:


> Aquaman - time pass movie. Is it better than Simba?


Aquaman vs. Simba?!!

Wah, wah!


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 2, 2019)

Not a review...

Anti-Piracy Companies Continually Report IMDb as a Pirate Site - TorrentFreak


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 2, 2019)

Faun said:


> Aquaman - time pass movie. Is it better than Simba?


Woah! Seeing you After so long!


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 3, 2019)

Bird Box 5/10

For all the hype around it, Bird Box is a very formulaic piece of cinema. 
The strongest part for me was the little girl's acting.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Woah! Seeing you After so long!


Yeah, long time indeed. How are you doing?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2019)

^welcome back


----------



## harry10 (Jan 4, 2019)

lovedonator said:


> Bird Box 5/10
> 
> For all the hype around it, Bird Box is a very formulaic piece of cinema.
> The strongest part for me was the little girl's acting.
> ...


I was bored. Too many cliches and not enough explanations for things happening.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 4, 2019)

Faun said:


> Yeah, long time indeed. How are you doing?


I am good. How are you? I thought the old members have now started to leave one by one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I am good. How are you? I thought the old members have now started to leave one by one.


He forgot his password & couldn't reset it,hence the long absence.


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 6, 2019)

Cargo 4/10

Even Martin Freeman's brilliant acting couldn't make it watchable.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## a_medico (Jan 7, 2019)

Good to see you Faun.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2019)

*Bumblebee (2018) - 8/10*
Its the 2nd best Transformers movie after the 1st Transformers, good story, SFX, action and watching it in IMAX was brilliant experience.

*Babusmoshai Bandookbaaz (2017) - 7.5/10*
Another great acting by Nawazuddin, 1st half is average but the movie takes pace after interval.
Excellent ending also


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

Good past year for Bollywood movies

Tumbbad - Surprisingly good
Stree - Well written script.
Andhadhun
Badhai Ho
Patakha

Rajkumar Rao and Ayushman Khurana, both are picking good movies.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I am good. How are you? I thought the old members have now started to leave one by one.


I am good. So many things happened. I will post occasionally now just to be in touch with members. Not the same enthusiasm to create posts now.



a_medico said:


> Good to see you Faun.


Good to see you are still here. Cheers.



Anorion said:


> ^welcome back


Thanks. Good to see you here. The forum's been changed.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2019)

*Sui-Dhaaga 5/10
*
Cheesy and full of over the top scenes. 
Varun Dawan alone shines and invests in his character. Rest are forgettable.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 17, 2019)

Uri: 6/10.

Inaccurate pieces were a big turn down. Few of the instances:
1) Guns of army soldiers running on silenced mode without actual silencers (big lol)
2) Vicky Kaushal's wrist computer with full touch screen. Indian army doesn't have anything like that.
3) Noob Pakistan army. The pakistani chopper couldn't even shot a single one in the bunch of soldiers running on foot just below them in straight line. In actual, they would have got killed in 5 seconds.
4) Jokes of 2000's SMS era.
5) Flawless GPS working even in caves (I hardly believe current gen. soldiers have GPS fitted to any of their devices, but I might be wrong).

I understand "bollywood tadka", but always hated it. This movie didn't need any of that tadka. For me, "Rang de basanti" is the best patriotic movie Bollywood has to offer till date.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2019)

@quan chi why did you delete the post,is the info inaccurate about lifting music from Witcher 3?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 2, 2019)

Pihu - 8/10

A perfectly decorated movie.. must watch thriller..


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 2, 2019)

What is it about ? Ghosts ?


----------



## sam9s (Feb 2, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Uri: 6/10.
> 
> Inaccurate pieces were a big turn down. Few of the instances:
> 1) Guns of army soldiers running on silenced mode without actual silencers (big lol)
> ...




Fully agree with the review ...... for me the best war movie India made has to be the super underrated *Lakshay*


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> What is it about ? Ghosts ?


By the trailer it doesn't look like a Ghost movie...its a Dark Depressing Thriller


----------



## sam9s (Feb 8, 2019)

*Wheelman*.... wow a b grade move with a graded result ... I just popped in this one on Netflix. coz I had nothing better to do . and boy I had a joy ride. The plot is simple, _A racer turned getaway driver for a bank robbery realizes he has been double-crossed and races to find out who betrayed him_. ..................This is a B grade movie only coz of not a huge Hollywood budget and production value but nails it in direction and especially in cinematography, superb camera angles, and tight spot shots make the ride not only interesting but also thrilling. The script could have been tighter, but overall this was a nice thriller  ... *6.8/10* for this one.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 10, 2019)

*Peranbu* - 9/10

Don't read about it. Just go and watch. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 11, 2019)

Roma 6/10
After all the hype surrounding this movie, I was very underwhelmed by it.
It has strong moments but they are few and far between. The lead actress does a remarkable job but apart from that the movie fails to make you feel for any of the characters.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2019)

*Gully Boy 8/10*
(Wanted to rate 9 but 1 point deducted due to Kalki's track)

*Verdict*: Goosebumps! Everytime a RAP song starts, it just creates goosebumps. So raw, so pure and close to earth. Not possible by professionals. The movie is not on Murad's life rather on a movement, a very underground movement and shows the fire in it. Bohot hard!

P.S. Has repeat watch value!

Full review posted here: The Movie Review Thread


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2019)

Question: Is it a good movie to watch with a GF? Or let's say finance?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 18, 2019)

Arrange marriage? No. Love marriage? Yes


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Arrange marriage? No. Love marriage? Yes


Oh. Ok. What about arranged turned love?
What I meant to know was, if the movie has a good undertone of love.
I can take funky enough, offbeat enough to not be a rom com, but since music is good, enjoyable enough to have a good time.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 19, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Oh. Ok. What about arranged turned love?
> What I meant to know was, if the movie has a good undertone of love.
> I can take funky enough, offbeat enough to not be a rom com, but since music is good, enjoyable enough to have a good time.


I was just kidding. I haven't seen the movie yet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Question: Is it a good movie to watch with a GF? Or let's say *finance*?


Let's just hope whoever she is,won't see this post.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2019)

@All, this thread is for review and only review. 

I'm asking @Anorion to move these to here : Movies Discussion Thread V1: Ratings and Opinions


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok, I see @whitestar_999 is also here. You can move these too.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Question: Is it a good movie to watch with a GF? Or let's say finance?


Very low on romance part. But, however small it is, it is sweet and intense. 
Rest, if she could not connect with Murad's story or RAP, she may be bored.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2019)

We are kinda going off topic here. Just a heads up.

Also, there is no such thing as "happily married", it's an oxymoron like "happily dead".


----------



## shreeux (Feb 20, 2019)

Whoever near may try...

Bengaluru International Film Festival - BIFFES


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 20, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right thread but does anyone else think below rating is not correct. I Am sure there are better movies than uri.

Hindustan Times: Vicky Kaushal’s Uri is second Hindi film on IMDb’s list of top Indian films after Amitabh Bachchan’s....
Vicky Kaushal’s Uri is second Hindi film on IMDb’s list of top Indian films after Amitabh Bachchan’s Anand

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread but does anyone else think below rating is not correct. I Am sure there are better movies than uri.
> 
> Hindustan Times: Vicky Kaushal’s Uri is second Hindi film on IMDb’s list of top Indian films after Amitabh Bachchan’s....
> Vicky Kaushal’s Uri is second Hindi film on IMDb’s list of top Indian films after Amitabh Bachchan’s Anand
> ...


Who cares! With time, more votes would add with lower ratings(may be). That'll normalize it.

b/w Watched "Gully Boy" again last night.
Wanted to check if I missed anything in last viewing (but, really really wanted to watch it again!)

Only observation. Length, first half could be shorter. A bit trimming here and there. 10 mins less there would be good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2019)

*Alita : Battle Angel (2019) - 8.5/10*
Awesome!!! The FX, Sound, Plot, Cinematography & Action were just mind blowing.
Its a love story too 
Those who have enjoyed Avatar in 3D would love this too....and watching in IMAX 3D was a pleasurable experience.

Highly recommended!!

The End credits song from _Dua Lipa _


----------



## a_medico (Mar 1, 2019)

Manmarziyaan - First half was fun. Initially found the second half slow. Liked it. Later the songs grew on me. A week later watched it again and loved it. Anurag Kashyap + Amit Trivedi cannot go wrong. Vicky, Tapsee, Abhishek all are good. Songs made more sense after watching the movie. Movie made more sense after knowing the songs! Not sure why the movie didn't do well. That pre interval scene was touchy.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2019)

I must admit one thing, 2 weeks past since Gully Boy released and it impacted me a different way.
I've been listening to Indian RAP songs these 14 days.

Previous to this, consciously avoided RAP (be it in any language).

May be more than money, acting or anything else, this is the win of the movie. Making non-fans like me to draw to RAP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> I must admit one thing, 2 weeks past since Gully Boy released and it impacted me a different way.
> I've been listening to Indian RAP songs these 14 days.
> 
> Previous to this, consciously avoided RAP (be it in any language).
> ...


Eminem,Jay-Z, T-pain are waiting for you


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 7, 2019)

T pain? I have heard few of his songs, and all of them were auto tuned. I don't know how he will sound in his actual voice. He had produced some good songs though.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Eminem,Jay-Z, T-pain are waiting for you


Eminem, I've heard the popular numbers but did not understand most of them.
Main issue is, their RAP is very fast and catching and understanding the song in one go (runtime execution   ) is difficult.
This was main reason to avoid them at first place.

Anyway, let me explore my desi rappers till I gather enough courage to take a dive in the sea of veterans.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 7, 2019)

Captain Marvel 6/10
More of the same from Marvel. Cool action scenes, a joke inserted at the end of every serious scene.
Brie Larson is cool though and the scenes where Captain Marvel shows off her powers are awesome.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2019)

^^You bought those preview ticket?


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^You bought those preview ticket?


My university's student association booked a show and I was lucky enough to get a free ticket.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Lucky indeed,how many end credit scenes(no spoilers).


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Lucky indeed,how many end credit scenes(no spoilers).


2

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2019)

Has anybody watched _The GreenBook_ and _Bohemian Rapshody ?_


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2019)

Anorion said:


> *Captain Marvel: 8.5/10 [Spoiler Free!]*
> ...


Damn, it seems Captain Marvel is a perfect hollywood movie in a long time.
Thanks for the detailed spoiler free review! Just in time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Has anybody watched _The GreenBook_ and _Bohemian Rapshody ?_


Yes watched Greenbook and its awesome.


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2019)

*Captain Marvel*
Tells stories, keeps things connected. Good enough and fun to watch. End credits are must see also. Stick to your seat and refuse to leave, even if guard wants to pull you out.

However, I wanted a bit more of Marvel catch up stories, but they zipped it up in those few seconds, I think. May be she will just dive straight into action in the next movie.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 10, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes watched Greenbook and its awesome.



Try...Capernaum


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2019)

*Captain Marvel 6/10*

A female superhero movie without a feminine touch. The whole movie, she sported a constipated look and that bothered me. It's not that she was fighting the whole movie, there were plenty of dialogs, like a lot of it. 

I'll say, an underwhelming superhero movie (irrespective of the gender of the superhero here)


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2019)

Can anyone find name of this movie?






Thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Can anyone find name of this movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Percy Jackson Lightning Thief


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Percy Jackson Lightning Thief


Cover is different from actual movie which is hindi dubbed & not percy jackson.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Can anyone find name of this movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Searched the 1st two cast actors names in credit & got movie as Unknown Caller (2014) - IMDb


----------



## icebags (Mar 11, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *Captain Marvel 6/10*
> 
> A female superhero movie without a feminine touch. The whole movie, she sported a constipated look and that bothered me. It's not that she was fighting the whole movie, there were plenty of dialogs, like a lot of it.
> 
> I'll say, an underwhelming superhero movie (irrespective of the gender of the superhero here)



i kinda liked her plain easygoing attitude and underwhelming look. felt so neutral, like cutting a piece of cake.  

i have no idea why people crying so much feminism about this movie.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Searched the 1st two cast actors names in credit & got movie as Unknown Caller (2014) - IMDb


Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cover is different from actual movie which is hindi dubbed & not percy jackson.


Cover is from percy jackson, thumbnail is confusing


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2019)

Anyone want to discuss about *Tron Legacy*?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 14, 2019)

*Captain Marvel [2019]: 8.7/10*
'Captain Marvel' flies onto the screen with adventure and female empowerment.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2019)

@Anorion has watched Captain Marvel 5-6 times now (that I know of). Either he's lost in the mall or in love with Brie Larson.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> @Anorion has watched Captain Marvel 5-6 times now (that I know of). Either he's lost in the mall or in love with Brie Larson.


You know @Anorion in real life??


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone want to discuss about *Tron Legacy*?



whats to discuss.   .................. it was an awesome movie with equally awesome soundtrack


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You know @Anorion in real life??



Yes, hung out with him few times when I was in Mumbai.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 23, 2019)

Life (2017)  6/10
Although very formulaic it's still a fun movie.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2019)

Shazam 6/10

How the hell is this certified fresh on Rotten Tomatoes? Cringy acting, minimal storyline and uninteresting villain. I would say it's a one time watch at best. Even the DC meta references are kinda badly used.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2019)

^phew, gonna skip then. Was gonna go watch. Looks like Disney is getting my entire movie budget this year.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2019)

Anorion said:


> ^phew, gonna skip then. Was gonna go watch. Looks like Disney is getting my entire movie budget this year.


It walks a fine line between a kids movie and a proper movie. Its most definitely a kids a movie storywise, but it has adult references now and then. It feels like a kid friendly version of Deadpool.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Apr 8, 2019)

^even the poster looked like a joke. may be if you want to take your elementary grade kids and waste their valuable time.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2019)

*Shazam 7.5/10
*
Its a light hearted fun movie. Something DC was not known for.
Jokes are in line of Deadpool (first one) movie. Action is underwhelming.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2019)

icebags said:


> ^even the poster looked like a joke. may be if you want to take your elementary grade kids and waste their valuable time.


I think its a good movie to show kids and its decent to watch for adults. But I was put off with some bad acting like:


Spoiler



When he finds his real mother, that whole exchange was full of cringy acting, the actress playing his mother had a frigid expression. Perhaps it was deliberate given the plot, but I found it too awkward.
The guy playing Billy Batson acted great in that scene though.



So, overall, I'd say it's not a bad movie, but not "certified fresh" good either.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2019)

*Arjun Reddy (2017) - 9/10*
Marvelous movie from Telugu Cinema, must must watch for good love story, plot,drama & romance.
Now Shahid Kapoor will have tough time giving the remake a hit.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2019)

End Game advance booking has started!

I see few theaters in Mumbai are giving even 21 shows a day for this!
Only SRK gets such a opening.

This movie is going to make some records w.r.t. foreign movie business in India.
And may come close to Bahubali 2 opening figures I guess.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> End Game advance booking has started!
> 
> I see few theaters in *Mumbai are giving even 21 shows a day* for this!
> Only SRK gets such a opening.
> ...


The only movie I saw having maximum shows was "Dhadak"


----------



## shreeux (Apr 21, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> End Game advance booking has started!
> 
> I see few theaters in Mumbai are giving even 21 shows a day for this!
> Only SRK gets such a opening.
> ...



Whatever Summer Collection started...Holidays for Schools and Colleges...


----------



## icebags (Apr 21, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> End Game advance booking has started!
> 
> I see few theaters in Mumbai are giving even 21 shows a day for this!
> Only SRK gets such a opening.
> ...


is the south city imax screen a separate screen ? it is showing still not open. i am not sure if i should wait for it's open.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 24, 2019)

Avengers Endgame 7/10
End of an era.
Didn't like it as much as Infinity War but still had a lot of great moments.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2019)

lovedonator said:


> Avengers Endgame 7/10
> End of an era.
> Didn't like it as much as Infinity War but still had a lot of great moments.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


First one here to see it,advantage of being abroad I guess.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> First one here to see it,advantage of being abroad I guess.


Haha, yeah I guess. Also the Uni giving out free tickets helps. 

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 24, 2019)

lovedonator said:


> Haha, yeah I guess. Also the Uni giving out free tickets helps.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Any end credits scene?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 24, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Any end credits scene?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 25, 2019)

Endgame now available on torrent..


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 25, 2019)

lovedonator said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Are you sure?? 

Any reason was given from producers for not making end credit scenes?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Endgame now available on torrent..



Yesh, poor quality...Within month proper quality will available


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Are you sure??
> 
> Any reason was given from producers for not making end credit scenes?


Why should there be end credit scenes when this is the last movie of the franchise?


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 25, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Are you sure??
> 
> Any reason was given from producers for not making end credit scenes?


Yeah man! I waited till the end.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Yesh, poor quality...Within month proper quality will available


Any major movie's official bluray is released around 3 months from its release date.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Any major movie's official bluray is released around 3 months from its release date.



ok...Nowadays WEB-DL was famous Compare to proper Blu-Ray Rip...Not much different.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok...Nowadays WEB-DL was famous Compare to proper Blu-Ray Rip...Not much different.


Those are actually apple itunes releases,they are from streaming services so their bitrate/quality is lower than actual bluray but still good enough.Also their release is ~3 weeks ahead of official bluray release date.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Endgame now available on torrent..


Yes, but watching it in Big Screen is awesome experience.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Those are actually apple itunes releases,they are from streaming services so their bitrate/quality is lower than actual bluray but still good enough.Also their release is ~3 weeks ahead of official bluray release date.



Not only itunes....also Netflix and Amazon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Not only itunes....also Netflix and Amazon.


Yes but majority of them(at least earlier) used to be from itunes,maybe now it is changed.Also netflix & amazon focus more on their own shows/movies so priority is given to them over releases of other studios.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Not only itunes....also Netflix and Amazon.


Yeah, Gully Boy is available on Prime now


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, but watching it in Big Screen is awesome experience.



Yes, 
If you go to the first week....it will be hell, a lot of gossip noise, mobile access - display flashing light disturbance, chewing noise (some eatables), Most of the scenes whistle noise...!!!

Always 3rd or 4th week... Special show or Night show will be good


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah, Gully Boy is available on Prime now



Why Prime?

*mod edit: "ahem" link removed*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Why Prime?


Rs.999/year gives you unlimited legal streaming plus you get many offers & benefits when buying from amazon India.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Rs.999/year gives you unlimited legal streaming plus you get many offers & benefits when buying from amazon India.



I prefer other than Hollywood, Their collection not in my taste.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> I prefer other than Hollywood, Their collection not in my taste.,


Amazon Prime has both,Hollywood & Indian content.Of course that does not include non-mainstream movies shown in film festivals(though popular/award winning movies should still be there).


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 25, 2019)

censor copy and YouTube leaks are also famous among torrent downloaders..


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Yesh, poor quality...Within month proper quality will available


Cam print for those who can't wait.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Any end credits scene?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk





Spoiler



However, there is something at the end of the movie, after the credits roll. It's not a scene, it's a sound. I won't tell you what it is. Only the most diehard fans will want to stick around to hear it. Somehow, this sound teases what's to come in Phase 4 of the Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 25, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> However, there is something at the end of the movie, after the credits roll. It's not a scene, it's a sound. I won't tell you what it is. Only the most diehard fans will want to stick around to hear it. Somehow, this sound teases what's to come in Phase 4 of the Marvel Cinematic Universe





Spoiler



I don't think it signifies anything about Phase 4. It's the sound of Iron Man making his first suit in the cave.



Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2019)

*Avengers: Engame - 9/10*
A roller-coaster ride full of emotions, joy and sadness. Excellent ending for the Avengers timeline.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> *Avengers: Engame - 9/10*
> A roller-coaster ride full of emotions, joy and sadness. Excellent ending for the Avengers timeline.



How is the end...Any tip Next Sequel?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How is the end...Any tip Next Sequel?


Ah! this is the end of Avengers Franchise no post credit scene....its End Game 

Though Marvel won't stop making movies


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Ah! this is the end of Avengers Franchise no post credit scene....its End Game
> 
> Though Marvel won't stop making movies



Haha...Ok, Profit won't stop for making Movies.,

So, they will come with another Chapter with some loophole for the continuation...Let us see


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Ah! this is the end of Avengers Franchise


Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nah, I don't think so.


Yes, but we will see Solo Superhero movies such as the upcoming Spiderman : Far from Home (5 July 2019)


----------



## icebags (Apr 28, 2019)

there will be continuation with the new gen heroes probably. but those who retired will probably not be comin back. they will be creating new legacies. 

this is the end. what a goodbye movie of epic proportions.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2019)

Watched Avengers: Endgame today and all I can say is that it's okay (7/10). That's all. 

I think the hype is really overblown.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2019)

*Avengers:EndGame 8/10
*
Good but did not meet expectations or the hype that was created.
For me, till now only "Bahubali 2" surpassed the hype and expectations it created from part 1.

Endgame was a bit dramatic, I mean much on drama and less on action.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 29, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *Avengers:EndGame 8/10
> *
> Good but did not meet expectations or they hype that was created.
> For me, till now only "Bahubali 2" surpassed the hype and expectations it created from part 1.
> ...



Marketing will create Hype>>Hype will create Money>>Finally, End Game.,

Again will restart.,


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2019)

I feel like the "don't post Endgame spoilers" meme has contributed more to the hype than anything.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *Avengers:EndGame 8/10
> *
> Good but did not meet expectations or they hype that was created.
> For me, till now only "Bahubali 2" surpassed the hype and expectations it created from part 1.
> ...


Seriously Bahubali 2 surpassed the expectations ???

B1 was much better than B2, B2 was only hyped for Katthappa


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Seriously Bahubali 2 surpassed the expectations ???
> 
> B1 was much better than B2, B2 was only hyped for Katthappa


Nah, it dd for me at least.

The action was more and more crazy!
The CGI and scale of set pieces were bigger and better and moreover a better drama.


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Watched Avengers: Endgame today and all I can say is that it's okay (7/10). That's all.
> 
> I think the hype is really overblown.


nah hype is fine. people had a connection with the characters for so long. it was an emotional situation to bid goodbye to them, as many of the audience grew up with them for a decade. apart from that the plot, the story and action stuff were top notch for a superhero movie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Seriously Bahubali 2 surpassed the expectations ???
> 
> B1 was much better than B2, B2 was only hyped for Katthappa


I haven't watched either but for them to even attempt a human canonball catapult, the director/writer must've been smoking some pretty potent stuff.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2019)

*Avengers End Game* ....wont say much, but Infinity Wars was much much far better, infact IW for me was one ot the top two all time MCU movie of the 22 produced. EG was good but no way near to IW .... 6.5/10 for EG


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2019)

icebags said:


> nah hype is fine. people had a connection with the characters for so long. it was an emotional situation to bid goodbye to them, as many of the audience grew up with them for a decade. apart from that the plot, the story and action stuff were top notch for a superhero movie.



I would agree the hype was for the connection and sentiments and that way EG does not disappoint. It was indeed a nice goodbye bid. But as a movie in entirety infinity wars was much better, the humour, the actions the entrance .. was just phenomenal in IW. EG .... played more on sentimental goodbye thingi ..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2019)

sam9s said:


> *Avengers End Game* ....wont say much, but Infinity Wars was much much far better, infact IW for me was one ot the top two all time MCU movie of the 22 produced. EG was good but no way near to IW .... 6.5/10 for EG


Ah, we connect again!


----------



## icebags (Apr 30, 2019)

sam9s said:


> I would agree the hype was for the connection and sentiments and that way EG does not disappoint. It was indeed a nice goodbye bid. But as a movie in entirety infinity wars was much better, the humour, the actions the entrance .. was just phenomenal in IW. EG .... played more on sentimental goodbye thingi ..



IW was awesome indeed. EG was more on the saddistic side. i would add, the post catastrophic defeat condition was quite well established as well. some people gave up, some lost their mind and few went desperate. it was gloomy when they had no clue, and when brighter when there was a faint light of hope. apart from that, thanos's response toward altering events was quite enjoyable.

however, it felt narishakti somehow went OP somewhere.


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2019)

Moved and copied some posts to a new thread to discuss Avengers: End Game with spoilers:
*Avengers: Endgame Spoiler Discussion*

Only non spoiler posts to be post in this thread.


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2019)

*The Ritual 8/10 (Netflix)
*
This is a great movie in the line of environmental horror. 
Comes really close to "Blair Witch Project" in terms of keeping suspense alive.

Check it out for sure.


----------



## shreeux (May 2, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *The Ritual 8/10 (Netflix)
> *
> This is a great movie in the line of environmental horror.
> Comes really close to "Blair Witch Project" in terms of keeping suspense alive.
> ...



Yes, Good one...You may also try *Apostle (2018)*


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Yes, Good one...You may also try *Apostle (2018)*


Yes, in my watchlist. Would try soon.


----------



## lovedonator (May 2, 2019)

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald - 5/10
Such a letdown. The first one had interesting characters with good chemistry but that is completely wasted in this one.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2019)

*Kesari (2019) - 8/10*
Good movie on a True story, first half was slow but 2nd half was excellent.
And Akshay Kumar = God of War


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 1, 2019)

Gully Boy - 8.5/10
Songs a great.. would like to see more stuff like this in future. 
MC sher stole the show, Siddhant Chaturvedi improved alot from inside edge.. portrayed better than Ranveer Singh, who is rapper in real and rapped already in Ladies vs Ricky Bahl.
Overall great movie.. happy ending..

Badla - 8/10
Brilliant movie, don't miss anything.. Slow at start, picks up pace after overacting from Tapsee (initially in story build up scene) and ends with a twist.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Badla - 8/10
> Brilliant movie, don't miss anything.. Slow at start, picks up pace after overacting from Tapsee (initially in story build up scene) and ends with a twist.



Its official remake of *The Invisible Guest (2016)*
You may watch Original Version.
Watched Both versions...The winner is The Invisible Guest.,


----------



## harry10 (Jun 2, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Gully Boy - 8.5/10
> Songs a great.. would like to see more stuff like this in future.
> MC sher stole the show, Siddhant Chaturvedi improved alot from inside edge.. portrayed better than Ranveer Singh, who is rapper in real and rapped already in Ladies vs Ricky Bahl.
> Overall great movie.. happy ending..
> ...


Which streaming service you used for Badla?

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 2, 2019)

harry10 said:


> Which streaming service you used for Badla?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


Torrent.................


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Its official remake of *The Invisible Guest (2016)*
> You may watch Original Version.
> Watched Both versions...The winner is The Invisible Guest.,


In fact I got so annoyed while watching Badla after I had watched Invisible Guest. So poor acting, by that actress (sorry don't know who that is), so fake like. Though I only cared to watch because of Sr. Bachchan and as usual he was worth it. But overall Badla lacks so many things the original movie The Invisible Guest didn't. Sorry to say 8.0 is an insanely over rating for the movie.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> In fact I got so annoyed while watching Badla after I had watched Invisible Guest. So poor acting, by that actress (sorry don't know who that is), so fake like. Though I only cared to watch because of Sr. Bachchan and as usual he was worth it. But overall Badla lacks so many things the original movie The Invisible Guest didn't. Sorry to say 8.0 is an insanely over rating for the movie.


The only movie I have ever seen that justifies an Indian adaptation is this Ek Ruka Hua Faisla (TV Movie 1986) - IMDb the best adaptation of a hollywood classic(12 Angry Men (1957) - IMDb) done by bollywood till date in my opinion.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 3, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> In fact I got so annoyed while watching Badla after I had watched Invisible Guest. So poor acting, by that actress (sorry don't know who that is), so fake like. Though I only cared to watch because of Sr. Bachchan and as usual he was worth it. But overall Badla lacks so many things the original movie The Invisible Guest didn't. Sorry to say 8.0 is an insanely over rating for the movie.



Yes, They always missed the original essence...In India, they target money only so add some commercial elements as per Indian culture spoil the original core contents.

If you checked the no of voting also high 84k for 8/10...So everyone liked it.

His previous movies also good *The Body (2012), Julia's Eyes (2010) (screenplay) 
*
His latest one is a little bit complicated time travel movie* Mirage (2018)...*Need the patience to sit tight till the end for more twist.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Gully Boy - 8.5/10
> Songs a great.. would like to see more stuff like this in future.
> MC sher stole the show, Siddhant Chaturvedi improved alot from inside edge.. portrayed better than Ranveer Singh, who is rapper in real and rapped already in Ladies vs Ricky Bahl.
> Overall great movie.. happy ending..



A direct sequel and a spin-off on the Mc Sher is planned already!


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 3, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> In fact I got so annoyed while watching Badla after I had watched Invisible Guest. So poor acting, by that actress (sorry don't know who that is), so fake like. Though I only cared to watch because of Sr. Bachchan and as usual he was worth it. But overall Badla lacks so many things the original movie The Invisible Guest didn't. Sorry to say 8.0 is an insanely over rating for the movie.



Well, if somebody haven't watched the Invisible Guest, he/she ought to like Badla because they wouldn't be comparing it with the original one. Plus no songs and bollywood tadka. I haven't watched the original one so I quite liked Badla (especially because of brilliant performance by Amitabh Bacchan)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2019)

*Badla (2019) - 7.5/10*
Adapted from the Invisible Guest, but Amitabh Bacchan acting is fantastic. Tapse Pannu needs more refining.
Good thriller and ending was excellent.


Anybody watched Godzilla (2019) ?


----------



## icebags (Jun 3, 2019)

no godzilla anyone ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 3, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> In fact I got so annoyed while watching Badla after I had watched Invisible Guest. So poor acting, by that actress (sorry don't know who that is), so fake like. Though I only cared to watch because of Sr. Bachchan and as usual he was worth it. But overall Badla lacks so many things the original movie The Invisible Guest didn't. Sorry to say 8.0 is an insanely over rating for the movie.



aw man, that's harsh! On its own, without any comparisons to the original, badla is the best hindi movie in recent times for me.



icebags said:


> no godzilla anyone ?


milking milking too much.
If I ever open a tabela. I will name it terminatoring godzilla cows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2019)

*Sonchiriya (2019) - 8/10*
Another Gem from bollywood, after Paan Singh Tomar I would say one of the best movies on Dacoits, Good Screenplay, Story, Dialogues and Acting.
Sushant Singh & Ravir Shorey have done excellent job, and No-doubt Ashutosh Rana.

P.S : Use of Subtitles is recommended due to _Bundelkhandi _dialogues


----------



## sam9s (Jun 18, 2019)

*Anthropoid*...  A powerhouse of a movie after a long time. A true story of Operation Anthropoid, the WWII mission to assassinate SS General Reinhard Heydrich. I enjoy WW movies, coz I love war history and eager to know, learn more of that era. So I am always on a lookout for serious cinema that depicts stories of that era.


Anthropoid is once such movie, nothing is short of spectacular in the depiction of the mission to assassinate Reinhard Heydrich. Performances are top notch, the direction is grim and serious, but the last one hour of the movie will leave you with your fists clenched and jaw dropped in admiration of what these Czech soldiers had to go through during this mission. I would not give any plot lines, and if you have not read about the mission on the internet ...then dont ...see the movie and then read as I did and came to know a lot about the fate of 7 soldiers who fought like true soldiers for their country. Highly recommended movie ...... especially if you are WWII movie fan ....* 7.5/10 *for this one


----------



## sam9s (Jun 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> The only movie I have ever seen that justifies an Indian adaptation is this Ek Ruka Hua Faisla (TV Movie 1986) - IMDb the best adaptation of a hollywood classic(12 Angry Men (1957) - IMDb) done by bollywood till date in my opinion.



For me, it would be *Bheja Fry* even though it is not a Hollywood adaptation, its THE best adaptation by an Indian movie of a non Bollywood script. It was heavily inspired by french movie Le Diner De Cons. Even Hollywood took the french movie and adapted to a mediocore movie called "Dinner with Schmucks"
Ek ruka hua faisala was also great though.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2019)

*Article 15 8/10
*
It's not perfect rather essential movie.

As a movie this has it's flaws, loopholes and a bit slow. But, then again Pink too lacked logic at times.  BUT, both these films are important and essential for now.
Includes some good performance from the leads.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 4, 2019)

*Spiderman Far From Home 5/10*
Tbh all these solo Marvel movies are getting very predictable and formulaic. This movie has a few good moments and some cool action scenes but in the end I did not have a lot of fun.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2019)

*Spiderman : Far from home 6/10
*
Felt like a long long end credit scene for Endgame.

The movie is unnecessarily long. Should have wrapped up by 2Hrs or less. At times felt dragging.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2019)

*Super 30 - 7.5/10*
Excellent movie and superb performance by Hrithik. 1st half is much better than 2nd. Some minor flaws buts its alright.
Many of the people didn't like the Holi Scene which I liked.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2019)

*Super 30 6/10
*
Too cheezy for my taste. [Imagine Dominos Cheeze Burst Pizza. Now imagine double cheeze burst, then imagine quadruple cheeze burst. That does not exist but, if there were any Super 30 is that cheezy)

Yes, first half is good. Second half, disappointing. 

//Offtopic, all these movies, they never touch Chemistry I noticed. May be it's not easy to show a chemistry formula or calculation as gloriously on screen as possible with Math.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2019)

*Judgemental hai kaya 6/10
*
Original title was apt, when that was denied they should have gone for something else.

This is a very interesting concept but too long, Should have ended by 90min.
Kangna is awesome, Rajkumar Rao's role felt like an extended cameo (recall SRK's role in Billu Barber ?)
The story focuses more on how Kangna deals with the world around her rather the mystery itself.

Again, had the potential to be an apt thriller but fell short of it.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2019)

TIL

"Main Prem Ki Diwani Hoon" is remake of "Chitchor" !!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2019)

*Mardaani (2014) - 7.5/10*
One of the best movies to watch from Rani.
Good plot, Drama and Script


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 13, 2019)

Oldboy 2003 - 8/10
Impressive


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Oldboy 2003 - 8/10
> Impressive



Try this one...Salinui chueok (2003) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2019)

Rewatched Infinity war and Endgame in a single seating. Just to understand the flow.
Infinity war is better made movie than Endgame.

Endgame is slow, mellow and unnecessary long.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 16, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Rewatched Infinity war and Endgame in a single seating. Just to understand the flow.
> Infinity war is better made movie than Endgame.
> 
> Endgame is slow, mellow and unnecessary long.


There was a news earlier  that End game was going to be released again with new content on July. Did you watch the new version or the old one?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> There was a news earlier  that End game was going to be released again with new content on July. Did you watch the new version or the old one?


Old one.

New one came out with 2-3 end credit scenes AFAIK.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 16, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Old one.
> 
> New one came out with 2-3 end credit scenes AFAIK.


O.K Thanks.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 16, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Rewatched Infinity war and Endgame in a single seating. Just to understand the flow.
> Infinity war is better made movie than Endgame.
> 
> Endgame is slow, mellow and unnecessary long.



Another rare occasion I totally agree. I LOVED Infinity War. ... End Game was just ok for me.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2019)

Watched two movies this weekend.

*Green Book 8/10
BlacKkKlansman 7/10
*
Both the movies happened to be on similar theme. Whereas the former felt like better made and later a bit over dramatic.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2019)

*Hereditary (2018) - 7/10*
A Sadistic horror movie, excellent sound effects and good mystery.
First is slow on pace, but Story take the grip from second half.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2019)

Saaho(Hindi, 2D, non-IMAX) 3/10

WTF was that!

What you need to know is, this would come in Netflix. Wait till that. Please don't waste your money going to theater.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2019)

*Get Out (2017) - 8.5/10*
What a Movie!!! Excellent horror and also won Oscar. Brilliant acting by Daniel.
The Climax, Plot everything was perfect in this movie.

_There are 6 alternate endings _



rhitwick said:


> Saaho(Hindi, 2D, non-IMAX) 3/10
> 
> WTF was that!
> 
> What you need to know is, this would come in Netflix. Wait till that. Please don't waste your money going to theater.


_*Saaho *made *₹130 crore* (US$19 million) on its opening day worldwide, the second highest-ever for an Indian film, surpassing *2.0'*s opening of ₹117 crore, but lower than Prabhas's previous film *Baahubali 2: The Conclusion* (₹212 crore), which hold the record for the highest-opening Indian film_


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> _*Saaho *made *₹130 crore* (US$19 million) on its opening day worldwide, the second highest-ever for an Indian film, surpassing *2.0'*s opening of ₹117 crore, but lower than Prabhas's previous film *Baahubali 2: The Conclusion* (₹212 crore), which hold the record for the highest-opening Indian film_


And the point you want to make?

This figure is solely from first 3 days sale. Where majority is from advance booking.
Wait for figures from second week.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 5, 2019)

*Manyeo AKA The Witch: Part 1 - The Subversion [2018]: 9/10*
Slow Starter turns into an Insane Jaw Dropping Finale!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> And the point you want to make?
> 
> This figure is solely from first 3 days sale. Where majority is from advance booking.
> Wait for figures from second week.


The movie already reached its break-even point 
Getting low footfalls now. Still not a movie to watch in Theaters


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> _*Saaho *made *₹130 crore* (US$19 million) on its opening day worldwide, the second highest-ever for an Indian film, surpassing *2.0'*s opening of ₹117 crore, but lower than Prabhas's previous film *Baahubali 2: The Conclusion* (₹212 crore), which hold the record for the highest-opening Indian film_


Some actors shared that it is "The biggest blockbuster worldwide in 2019" and it somehow ended up in my twitter feed. 
Do they even check outside the bubble known as Bollywood?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2019)

^^May be they meant "biggest blockbuster worldwide in 2019 for Indian community"


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 7, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> The movie already reached its break-even point
> Getting low footfalls now. Still not a movie to watch in Theaters


No, it did not.

There are news of it making less every passing day.
It did not sell it's satellite rights and now no channel wants to buy it (at least in the price they quoted earlier nor even the half of it). Global collection was not considered for business. Then every SRK movie would be a superhit as his movies did better numbers outside India always.

I would wait and watch it to break even in India i.e. do 300+ crore in Indian theaters.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2019)

*WAR 7/10
*
A typical action movie. Don't expect anything else.
Even the heroine appears post interval for a 20 min role including a song. With this song, the movie has total two songs.
The makers were this sure to make it a action movie, that they have cut down on such usual flabs of the movie.

+Hrithik, scorches the screen any moment he's on it and the camera sure loves having him in focus. Tiger kinda fades infront of him in charisma.

Final word: A typical action movie with inspiration from MI and F&F movies. There, those are the spoilers for this movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> *WAR 7/10
> *
> A typical action movie. Don't expect anything else.
> Even the heroine appears post interval for a 20 min role including a song. With this song, the movie has total two songs.
> ...


7 is quite high rating for this Movie.
Apart from Hrithik nothing shines in this Movie. My friends were complaining of High Ticket rates of 350/- even for a Morning 8 show.
YashRaj know this will go down after 1 week.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2019)

Joker - 6/10

So I went to watch Joker with very high expectations. It's the motherloving Joker, one of the most iconic DC villians and it's played by Joaquin Phoenix. While Joaquin Phoenix played the role splendidly, the story leaves much to be desired. The whole movie revolves around Arthur Fleck before he becomes the Joker and chronicles him spiraling into violence. While the story is not bad on it's own, the presentation however is not as good. Overall, it's not a very memorable movie with no quotable dialogues or memorable scenes. Some dialogues are cringy but I think these are deliberately so. The climactic confrontation between the Joker and Robert De Niro's character could have been the turning point of the movie, but even it sadly lacked the punch.

If I were to compare this, I'd say this movie is a cross between Taxi Driver and The Machinist with some scenes appear to be ripped straight from Taxi Driver, while Arthur Fleck's behaviour vaguely resembles that of Trevor Reznik from The Machinist.

Overall I'd say it's a one time watch, only because it's Joaquin Phoenix playing the Joker, but I think they could have done better.

Also, it ends with Bruce's parents getting shot in an alley by some guy in a joker mask. I know I should put this in a spoiler tag, but this scene has been done to death in so many movies and in so many variations that I don't think anyone would care if I spoil it.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 7, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Joker - 6/10



Anything censored or cut from the film by CBFC?


----------



## icebags (Oct 7, 2019)

Joker - 6/10

i agree. the screenplay has been fetched to some extent where things have become ugly and not enjoyable. looked like crime psychopath drug/tobacco addiction films based on hard lives of some real life psychopaths and the comic aspect is missing.

also missing the charms of previous joker, the dramatic uncertain tone, tension build ups and the attitude where he actually looked liked he is scheming things and enjoying.

o well - i questioned myself, why are people rating this dull boring film so high and why are they spending hundreds to see it like that.



true_lies said:


> Anything censored or cut from the film by CBFC?


after watching the movie, you won't be asking such silly questions i guess.  but nothing below waist is shown.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Anything censored or cut from the film by CBFC?


Nothing cut as per reports, but nothing to really talk about.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2019)

icebags said:


> Joker - 6/10
> 
> i agree. the screenplay has been fetched to some extent where things have become ugly and not enjoyable. looked like crime psychopath drug/tobacco addiction films based on hard lives of some real life psychopaths and the comic aspect is missing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's not a story of Joker, the DC villain and more like the story of Arthur Fleck the common man.


----------



## Ameypawase (Oct 8, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Joker - 6/10
> 
> So I went to watch Joker with very high expectations. It's the motherloving Joker, one of the most iconic DC villians and it's played by Joaquin Phoenix. While Joaquin Phoenix played the role splendidly, the story leaves much to be desired. The whole movie revolves around Arthur Fleck before he becomes the Joker and chronicles him spiraling into violence. While the story is not bad on it's own, the presentation however is not as good. Overall, it's not a very memorable movie with no quotable dialogues or memorable scenes. Some dialogues are cringy but I think these are deliberately so. The climactic confrontation between the Joker and Robert De Niro's character could have been the turning point of the movie, but even it sadly lacked the punch.
> 
> ...



compare to spiderverse movie is this worth a watch ? , also was there  a certain word censored out of the movie by CBFC ?  also compare it to taxi driver


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2019)

*Ratsasan (2018) - 8/10*
One of the best Thriller movies in Tamil Cinema.
Must watch for all Crime/Suspense fans.


----------



## icebags (Oct 19, 2019)

*Tenki No Ko / Weathering With You - 7.5*

very nicely told and detailed anime with good enough story line. those everyday stuff and everything happening in the surrounding are such nicely depicted along with the story propagation. it was such enjoyable, that felt the movie kinda running multiple layers in every scenes. However, the story is kinda at the abstract level, and dialogues are a bit on the whining side, which are quite typical in japanese style self story telling dramas / animes. another thing is, not sure how censor board could assign an U certificate to it, should have been U/A anyways, lol.

and, lastly, those who liked the new Joker film, may not like it. at least my friend did not like it. just telling.

really i am happy to see anime movies in multiplexes these days.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 21, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> *Ratsasan (2018) - 8/10*
> One of the best Thriller movies in Tamil Cinema.
> Must watch for all Crime/Suspense fans.



You may try...*Asuran*


----------



## shreeux (Oct 21, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Joker - 6/10
> 
> So I went to watch Joker with very high expectations. It's the motherloving Joker, one of the most iconic DC villians and it's played by Joaquin Phoenix. While Joaquin Phoenix played the role splendidly, the story leaves much to be desired. The whole movie revolves around Arthur Fleck before he becomes the Joker and chronicles him spiraling into violence. While the story is not bad on it's own, the presentation however is not as good. Overall, it's not a very memorable movie with no quotable dialogues or memorable scenes. Some dialogues are cringy but I think these are deliberately so. The climactic confrontation between the Joker and Robert De Niro's character could have been the turning point of the movie, but even it sadly lacked the punch.
> 
> ...



Very simple it's Festival Movie or Pure Cinema rather than commercial.
Winner in Venice Film Festival 2019, That's why overrated.
Who knows may win Oscar also.,


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2019)

icebags said:


> *Tenki No Ko / Weathering With You - 7.5*
> 
> very nicely told and detailed anime with good enough story line. those everyday stuff and everything happening in the surrounding are such nicely depicted along with the story propagation. it was such enjoyable, that felt the movie kinda running multiple layers in every scenes. However, the story is kinda at the abstract level, and dialogues are a bit on the whining side, which are quite typical in japanese style self story telling dramas / animes. another thing is, not sure how censor board could assign an U certificate to it, should have been U/A anyways, lol.
> 
> ...


Damn I didn't they released Anime movies in Indian theatres. This is great!!


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Damn I didn't they released Anime movies in Indian theatres. This is great!!


yeh, all the theatres were almost housefull on the weekends.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2019)

icebags said:


> yeh, all the theatres were almost housefull on the weekends.


This is what we need. If this becomes mainstream trend for at least famous animes here then we will have lots of treat for us weebs \(ˆ˚ˆ)/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2019)

icebags said:


> yeh, all the theatres were almost housefull on the weekends.



Which city? So many anime fans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 23, 2019)

icebags said:


> yeh, all the theatres were almost housefull on the weekends.


Same in Bangalore. I hope more anime movies come to India.


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Which city? So many anime fans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kolkata. but similar situation happened in many major cities. anime fans came forward to support those who tried hard for last few months to bring this film in indian plexes.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2019)

This is wow. Kimetsu No Yaiba movie will be epic on big screen!
Apparently the DBZ movie which had battle with Brolly was released in Delhi movie theaters. If any Delhi person can confirm this then it took lot of time for us to know about this information of anime movies in Indian theaters.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> This is wow. Kimetsu No Yaiba movie will be epic on big screen!
> Apparently the DBZ movie which had battle with Brolly was released in Delhi movie theaters. If any Delhi person can confirm this then it took lot of time for us to know about this information of anime movies in Indian theaters.


My home town is full of dubbed movies but Delhi walas are better in all aspects. They have the pleasure of being the Capital.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2019)

Watched some movies lately. I don't think I mentioned here.

*Mission Mangal 5/10 (Hotstar)
*
This guy R Balki, never met a NASA scientist or even tried to meet any scientist at all. Approach was to remake "Armageddon" in Hindi with lots of "Deshbhakti". Cheezy, cringeworthy and pathetic.
Chernobyl, yes everyone should take lesson from that series on how to make scientific jargons/events into a compelling story.

*Brighturn 6/10 (Prime)
*
Was James Gunn angry with DC? Seemed so.

*Coco 7/10 (Hotstar)
*
Good animation movie

*Durgeshgarer Guptodhan 7.5/10 (Bengali, Hoichoi)*

Made on the backdrop of bengal's history. 
Has a historian protagonist named "Sonada". Imagine him as bengal's "Robert Langdon".
A really well made movie (bad CGI though). A better sequel.

*Rainbow Jelly 6/10 (Bengali, Netflix)
*
Novel concept, ruined by the climax. 
The lead actor is really good.

*Barnaporichoy 3/10 (Bengali, Prime)
*
A crappy serial killer movie. Has big names but did not land.

*Imitation Game 8/10 (Hotstar)
*
Good movie. Good acting by Benedict Cumb@#$%^


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Watched some movies lately. I don't think I mentioned here.
> 
> *Mission Mangal 5/10 (Hotstar)
> *
> ...


Of the above I like Coco, Mission Mangal and Imitation Game.

I like Inception very much
But none can come against Matrix Trilogy.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 24, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Of the above I like Coco, Mission Mangal and Imitation Game.
> 
> I like Inception very much
> But none can come against Matrix Trilogy.
> ...



How did you like Mission Mangal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> How did you like Mission Mangal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked Uri cinema also.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Oct 25, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> This is wow. Kimetsu No Yaiba movie will be epic on big screen!
> Apparently the DBZ movie which had battle with Brolly was released in Delhi movie theaters. If any Delhi person can confirm this then it took lot of time for us to know about this information of anime movies in Indian theaters.


dbz movie was in one inox theatre in kolkata last time, but i missed it and felt like going to the corner of the room and weep.

anyways.
after watching mission mangal trailer i thought, ms vidya balan is running a space program from her kitchen  , using her garage as rocket building workshop & dining hall as command centre. so i gave it no other thought but to skipp.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2019)

icebags said:


> dbz movie was in one inox theatre in kolkata last time, but i missed it and felt like going to the corner of the room and weep.



I watched it a month before they released it in India. Decided not to go nearest PVR for it which still is 20+ kms away. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I watched it a month before they released it in India. Decided not to go nearest PVR for it which still is 20+ kms away.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


i saw it later and liked it. should have enjoyed in the theatre also.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2019)

*96 (2018) - 8.5/10*
One of the best Romantic movies I've seen, where there is no Vulgarity, no Touching, no Kiss, no Sex.
This movie is highly recommended for good Drama.
Vijay Sethupathi is a very good actor.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 29, 2019)

Eli 2019 - 6/10.
Eli (2018)         - IMDb
It's a decent one time watch.


Spoiler



It started out really good with first half looked promising. But, near end it was just another disappointing horror movie.



And since when Spoiler Tag stopped working ? I needed to manually edit the tags and text for it to appear on my post.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2019)

Mard ko dard nahi hota 7/10 (Netflix)

Smartly made movie.
Should have been 90 to 100 minutes long.


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2019)

Watched *Ahalya* short film & felt creeped. Radhika Apte creepy.

8.x/10

Hint: There is no spoiler inside the spoiler button.



Spoiler


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2019)

*Logan (2017) - 8.5/10*
_
This is the best X-men movie I've seen till date. Excellent Story, Cinematography, Plot, Characters and SFX
Without a doubt nominated for Oscars._


----------



## Tenida (Nov 26, 2019)

Land of Mine: 8/10
A group of German prisoners of war are forced to dig up millions of Nazi land mines with their bare hands along the coast of the North Sea in Denmark.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 26, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> *Logan (2017) - 8.5/10*
> _
> This is the best X-men movie I've seen till date. Excellent Story, Cinematography, Plot, Characters and SFX
> Without a doubt nominated for Oscars._


not the best x-men movie imo


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> not the best x-men movie imo


Then which one is it ?


----------



## icebags (Nov 26, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Then which one is it ?


that logan movie before of before Logan was better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2019)

icebags said:


> that logan movie before of before Logan was better.


There are many,which one are you talking about.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 27, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Then which one is it ?



I liked xmen:days of future past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> There are many,which one are you talking about.


that one, which showed the past of logan, how he became wolverine, his love & loss, and how he started running around.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2019)

icebags said:


> that one, which showed the past of logan, how he became wolverine, his love & loss, and how he started running around.....


The origins movie,yeah that was good but this Logan movie is kind of better if considering from an emotional/last part of the series.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2019)

Avengers End game was really surprising because it was all possible if not for Ant man.
Without him there is no End game.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2019)

Anybody seeing the Ancient Aliens in History Channel.
It is so much interesting to watch.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Avengers End game was really surprising because it was all possible if not for Ant man.


Correction, the rat was the key factor here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2019)

icebags said:


> that logan movie before of before Logan was better.


I like "The Wolverine" more than Origins and it had so much of Japan. 

The Wolverine (2013) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2019)

I did not know there are fans of "The Wolverin" movie!

May be you are the only one of this fan club.

Anyway, 'Logan' was made for award ceremonies. I did not like it that much.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I liked xmen:days of future past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even X-Men First Class is also good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Anyway, 'Logan' was made for award ceremonies. I did not like it that much.


If I'm not wrong it is also based on Comics.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 29, 2019)

I used to watch ancient aliens, but then I stopped.
They started showing old civilization, how modern they were, and then they did impossible architectural things.. there were so much information that I couldn't digest.. so I stopped watching..


----------



## icebags (Nov 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I like "The Wolverine" more than Origins and it had so much of Japan.
> 
> The Wolverine (2013) - IMDb


it was okayish for me. decent watch, was enjoyable, had a story line, but nothing to reminisce with.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2019)

Tenida said:


> Land of Mine: 8/10
> A group of German prisoners of war are forced to dig up millions of Nazi land mines with their bare hands along the coast of the North Sea in Denmark.



Thanks ... this looks like my kinda of movie ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2019)

*WAR (2019) - 5/10*
A movie easy to forget, not much to expect. Good dance moves from Hrithik & Tiger.
The only thing I liked is the fight between Hrithik & Tiger.



Spoiler



OMG!  they are using Ipad to unlock the Door


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> *WAR (2019) - 5/10*
> A movie easy to forget, not much to expect. Good dance moves from Hrithik & Tiger.
> The only thing I liked is the fight between Hrithik & Tiger.
> 
> ...


The only thing I like are the dances in the songs of the Duo and others.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Dec 2, 2019)

*Danger Close* I am always looking at war movies, and more often than not any movie that is close to 7 and 7.5 on IMDB I read reviews and watch it. This one had 7 but more of the negative reviews were coz of historical inaccuracies. otherwise, everything was positive. The movie showcases the battle otherwise knows as "The Battle of Long Tan " in 1966 fought between Australia and Vietnam. It's an Australian movie and is at par with any Hollywood recent war movie. The only exception is the blood and gore which is controlled as against to for example hawkshaw bridge. Otherwise, the movie is absolutely tense, gripping and out and out war movie. It starts off right from the action without going into any character background, which somehow works as well; as we get to know them during the course of the move. I would rate this a decent 7/10 worth your time I would say.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2019)

sam9s said:


> Thanks ... this looks like my kinda of movie ....


Yes, it's amazing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2020)

*Train to Busan (2016) - 7.5/10*
Well we have seen so many Zombie movies with same story, played so many Zombie game on similar plot. 
But still this movie is Kick-Ass with good story and emotional ending.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 29, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *Train to Busan (2016) - 7.5/10*
> Well we have seen so many Zombie movies with same story, played so many Zombie game on similar plot.
> But still this movie is Kick-Ass with good story and emotional ending.


Strangely this didn't have much effect on me. The Host is still better. (not zombie)


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2020)

*1917 - 8/10*
1917 is unrelenting. The whole movie is a single shot, but the two hours of action takes place over the span of an entire day. If you thought the action in Mad Max never gives the audience a break, this dials that up to the 11. The intensity is crazy even in the scenes where characters are just talking, or having a tender moment. This movie takes you step by step into the darkest scenes of war, and you follow behind the characters every moment. It is immersive, and unrelenting. You might forget to breathe. You will not know how the run time has passed. The camera work is just exceptional... the movement takes some cues from Gravity and the framing follows that of Russian Ark, and the way the camera tracks the characters is very similar to Birdman, but here everything comes together better. There are some technically brilliant shots like the camera moving smoothly over a pool of water which clearly has no rails laid over it for the dolly, this cannot be done in CGI. It is not a single take, as there are some obvious places where the camera could cut, but these are so invisible that you cannot find them unless you are specifically watching out for these moments. There is a night battleground scene which somehow manages to be epic, surreal, raw and real at the same time. The use of lighting and shadows in this sequence is something else... and deserves to be experienced on the big screen. This is a true to life depiction of trench warfare, where the extremeness and the ferocity of wanton destruction is shown in every frame, yet nothing looks exaggerated or embellished. Sam Mendes has outdone himself, this could be the best movie he ever makes. It is one of the best war movies ever made, and easily one of the best movies ever. This one is going to win at least a few Oscars. This is going to be shown in film schools, and is going to go down in history as one of the best cinematic experiences ever crafted. There are a ton of cameos, and these are all without exception, incredibly effective. If you have seen and liked the Kingsman movies, then you will love this one. If you have read about or interested in trench warfare in WWI, then this was made for you. Do not miss the chance to catch this on the big screen if you can. It teleports you to another place and time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2020)

Allu Azad said:


> Strangely this didn't have much effect on me. The Host is still better. (not zombie)


Host is on another level. The Best thing about Korean movies is their cinematography,  direction and background music. Even if the plot is repetitive, the execution feels unique.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2020)

Anorion said:


> *1917 - 8/10*
> 1917 is unrelenting. The whole movie is a single shot, but the two hours of action takes place over the span of an entire day. If you thought the action in Mad Max never gives the audience a break, this dials that up to the 11. The intensity is crazy even in the scenes where characters are just talking, or having a tender moment. This movie takes you step by step into the darkest scenes of war, and you follow behind the characters every moment. It is immersive, and unrelenting. You might forget to breathe. You will not know how the run time has passed. The camera work is just exceptional... the movement takes some cues from Gravity and the framing follows that of Russian Ark, and the way the camera tracks the characters is very similar to Birdman, but here everything comes together better. There are some technically brilliant shots like the camera moving smoothly over a pool of water which clearly has no rails laid over it for the dolly, this cannot be done in CGI. It is not a single take, as there are some obvious places where the camera could cut, but these are so invisible that you cannot find them unless you are specifically watching out for these moments. There is a night battleground scene which somehow manages to be epic, surreal, raw and real at the same time. The use of lighting and shadows in this sequence is something else... and deserves to be experienced on the big screen. This is a true to life depiction of trench warfare, where the extremeness and the ferocity of wanton destruction is shown in every frame, yet nothing looks exaggerated or embellished. Sam Mendes has outdone himself, this could be the best movie he ever makes. It is one of the best war movies ever made, and easily one of the best movies ever. This one is going to win at least a few Oscars. This is going to be shown in film schools, and is going to go down in history as one of the best cinematic experiences ever crafted. There are a ton of cameos, and these are all without exception, incredibly effective. If you have seen and liked the Kingsman movies, then you will love this one. If you have read about or interested in trench warfare in WWI, then this was made for you. Do not miss the chance to catch this on the big screen if you can. It teleports you to another place and time.


Going to watch it this Saturday.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2020)

How come no review of Parasite?!

None have seen this yet?

I've seen about 2 months back.

It deserves all the praise and awards it got and nominated.
A marvelous piece of art in the form of movie.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> How come no review of Parasite?!
> 
> None have seen this yet?
> 
> ...



Yes...Good one.
Now no time to updates in my thread also.,


----------



## icebags (Feb 5, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> How come no review of Parasite?!
> 
> None have seen this yet?
> 
> ...


odd timings of the movie in theaters.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2020)

icebags said:


> odd timings of the movie in theaters.


Its already out there! Like for a long time!
BRRip


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> How come no review of Parasite?!
> 
> None have seen this yet?
> 
> ...


its on my watchlist


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2020)

Do watch this as well - Shivers 1975
Shivers (1975) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 10, 2020)

4 Oscars for Parasite including Best Film and Best Director.

Did you watch it yet?


----------



## icebags (Feb 12, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Its already out there! Like for a long time!
> BRRip


i have plans to see it in theatre this weekend with my friend. i hope the provide morning shows due to the oscar phenomenon. 
br rips are pretty much last resort, nothing beats the big screen to watch a good movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2020)

*Parasite (2019)* - 8/10
Excellent movie from Bong Joon. The title of the movie matches its plot. All characters were excellent in acting, drama & comedy.
Though some people might not consider it that great to deserve an Oscar.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 16, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *Parasite (2019)* - 8/10
> Excellent movie from Bong Joon. The title of the movie matches its plot. All characters were excellent in acting, drama & comedy.
> Though some people might not consider it that great to deserve an Oscar.



What the movie is about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> What the movie is about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As name suggest.. human behaviour.. rich vs poor..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> What the movie is about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a Crime/Comedy/Drama but you will have to watch it as the name itself is a kind of spoiler in its definition. But really a must watch.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *Parasite (2019)* - 8/10
> Excellent movie from Bong Joon. The title of the movie matches its plot. All characters were excellent in acting, drama & comedy.
> Though some people might not consider it that great to deserve an Oscar.



Great...You may try his previous movie also...If not watched.,
Memories of Murder
Mother


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2020)

*Parasite - 8.x/10*

there are some overwhelming reviews and praises for the movie from critics and audiences, which don't disagree to much with. but it was rather a good k-movie for me, that was well built with good storyline, well told with neatly designed movie sets and casts.

somewhere somehow however, it felt a little bit of overacting and some scenes a bit exaggerated. also felt the maker had some kind of subconscious distrusts or dissatisfaction with the needy class, which i can be also wrong with, not sure. and also sublime sexual references are a bit high.

one of the greatest mysteries though, police not seizing weapons of murder into their custody.

it's interesting to see k-movies in theatres every once in a while with large number of audiances, i hope they will keep coming in future every once in a while too.


_a quick sample of a review, for those who have seen the movie or don't mind getting spoiled before watching it :_


Spoiler


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2020)

^ have you seen it in theatre? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2020)

*Marriage Story* ... The acting was the best part of this movie. top-notch and certainly Oscar-worthy. And Scarlett Johansson did receive the nomination. The plot is simple, two people in love, fight for what they believe is best for them in the given circumstances, and decide to get a divorce. But frankly speaking, I didn't enjoy how the plot unfoldes eventually. This was more of a divorce story than marriage. Don't get me wrong the writing is to the highest standards, but I strongly believe, the journey of pain and suffering and trial and tribulations should have made them realise the importance of love, life, sacrifice. The characters or the couple, in this case, didn't grow as the movie/life progresses. Its clearly shown that both of them loved each other truly and passionately, but neither of them actually tries to "sort" or "learn" from anything they shared on-screen which eventually was turning out to be the end of their story. 



Spoiler



The ideal ending would have been if the couple would have worked their way out from commitment and compromise and self-sacrifice for their love for each other and more importantly love for their family.


My rating would be* 6.5/10*


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *Parasite (2019)* - 8/10
> Excellent movie from Bong Joon. The title of the movie matches its plot. All characters were excellent in acting, drama & comedy.
> Though some people might not consider it that great to deserve an Oscar.


Just watched *Parasite *completely agree that the movie is good but i guess too hyped for oscars.I mean the plot isnt much its very simple.I would consider it good but not good enough for oscars.
*7.5/10* for me


----------



## icebags (Feb 18, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^ have you seen it in theatre?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, of course.



pkkumarcool said:


> Just watched *Parasite *completely agree that the movie is good but i guess too hyped for oscars.I mean the plot isnt much its very simple.I would consider it good but not good enough for oscars.
> *7.5/10* for me



you will find some interesting details, sense of perfection and some Easter egg stuff if you look closely. you may check this montage analysis to start with.


Spoiler











whether orcar worthy or not, can't tell, but the plot was very well thought, well planned and well presented, if you look closely.
the acting feels like ballet dancing a lot of times, rhythmic and measured for perfection. which is very pleasant to see, but sometimes feels like watching drama than a movie.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 18, 2020)

^^But what i feel is that some parts of the movie were over exaggerated like the tuberculosis part where he used red sauce as blood i dont know if it was a humour part for the movie or not.Its a really good movie though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^^But what i feel is that some parts of the movie were over exaggerated like the tuberculosis part where he used red sauce as blood i dont know if it was a humour part for the movie or not.Its a really good movie though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its symbolism.

To show the guys are so rich that they are detached from the reality.
Kind of got mocked there that their superiority complex compelled them to believe the disease was real.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2020)

^^Use spoilers tags please.


----------



## icebags (Feb 19, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^^But what i feel is that some parts of the movie were over exaggerated


i too thought that, some exaggerated stuff some over dramatic stuff, some unnecessary stuff. lets say it's reality oriented movie at some symbolic level, where some deeper meaning will come up if you think a bit.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2020)

Watched *Parasite *today in theater.

Didn't want to lose this opportunity to watch a Korean cinema in the big screen.
Not sure if ever any other Korean movie would release in India (they come on film festivals I agree but not in such theaters)

b/w, I wonder if Sony Max or Zee Cinema would start showing dubbed Korean movies (one character speaking in Bhojpuri being mandatory)!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Watched *Parasite *today in theater.
> 
> Didn't want to lose this opportunity to watch a Korean cinema in the big screen.
> Not sure if ever any other Korean movie would release in India (they come on film festivals I agree but not in such theaters)
> ...


Not sure about bhojpuri but there are dubs available for some series:
Watch TV Serials, Original Shows, Movies, News & Live TV Online

Tamil dubs are also there:
List of Korean Serials in Puthuyugam TV Channel


----------



## icebags (Feb 25, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Watched *Parasite *today in theater.
> 
> Didn't want to lose this opportunity to watch a Korean cinema in the big screen.
> Not sure if ever any other Korean movie would release in India (they come on film festivals I agree but not in such theaters)
> ...


sometimes you get to see those in theatres these days, train to busan was there for couple of weeks last time. dubbed chinese movies are more common though. but i don't know why they did not release ip man 4 here, it got released in the US.


----------



## Engineer.AI (Feb 26, 2020)

Parasite


rhitwick said:


> Watched *Parasite *today in theater.
> 
> Didn't want to lose this opportunity to watch a Korean cinema in the big screen.
> Not sure if ever any other Korean movie would release in India (they come on film festivals I agree but not in such theaters)
> ...



LMAO! Now that is something I would like to see XD

First of all, the Academy Awards (Oscars) are just too out of touch with what audiences are into nowadays. They dont nominate good movies, just the "OSCAR-worthy" movies. That's an elitist barrier that a lot of frankly groundbreaking, novel movies just cant compete (and neither should they). 
FUN FACT: For a movie to be nominated, it has to fulfill some really obtuse criteria. Some being:

1. They should perform well at the box office (irrelevant, because there are just a LOT of good movies who don't perform that well financially)
2. They should perform a two week run at a particular county in Hollywood, LA (this is just the academy being self-aggrandizing of their elitist standard)
3. They should be nominated by the members of the Academy (which consist of mostly aging, white actors, who are mostly male  - which is why 'technically' superior movies are rarely ever considered, and 'ACTING' becomes the arbitration)

There are many other reasons than just these. My point being, the director of PARASITE ran a massive "For your consideration" campaign, in the same way that the "Oscar-Baiting" studios do. He even fulfilled those minimum requisites I mentioned before. 
It is however sad that the Academy gave the movie so many Oscars, as a token of diverse representation - you see, Oscar viewership has been dropping massively over the last decade.

Parasite (2019) is a metaphorically driven critique of modern class warfare. It prods you in the end to think - who is really the Parasite? The rich, or the poor?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Please create a new thread and ask there. That being said, contact the admins @Raaabo  and/or @Anorion and they should guide you.


That was a 2018 post


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That was a 2018 post


ZZ I didn't see the date. Deleting the post.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 18, 2020)

*Nobody Knows* - 9/10

It is disturbing.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0408664/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2020)

Allu Azad said:


> *Nobody Knows* - 9/10
> 
> It is disturbing.
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt0408664/


IMDB review says this movie is based on a real life story which was even worse than what is shown in the movie.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2020)

*Extraction* ... Oh Boy this was a surprise. I was not expecting this to be any different than a usual typical Hollywood action. But I could be wrong. This a very reminiscent to John Wick, style and boy it delivered. The close combat scenes and the shootout is the highlight of the movie. The plot is bare bone and is exactly like the title says. "Extraction" nothing less nothing more. Not sure why they choose Dhaka as the backdrop but guess Hollywood knows how imp Indian audiences are there days for a blockbuster. But it kind of backfired as well. This movie would have touched an 8 on IMDB probably had it not been Dhaka, as 30-40% of people gave it a 1 or 3 max just coz they got Dhaka absolutely incorrect, which for me was kinda ok as Hollywood mostly gets India incorrect as well. But keeping that aspect aside this is one HELL OF an action thriller. 

Now coming to the performance. Chris Hemsworth is superb and looks stud, BUT what stood out for me was Randeep Hooda. Man O Man, his screen presence was as good as Hemsworth if not better. He nailed the character as ex-special ops. There is one hand to hand combat scene between Him and Hemsworth and its been done fantastically. Randeep was flawless.  Overall just watch this movie for brutal action and tightly choreographed hand to hand combat scenes............ *6.8/10* ... I would have given it a complete 7 which is rare. But 0.2 deducted coz of Dhaka  just as respect as they do get these Asian countries totally wrong....lol

Available on Netflix in HDR


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2020)

*Glass 6/10 (Hotstar)*

Underwhelming, felt like watching the third act of a movie.
Failed to build any tension or thrill.

Michael Fasbender's acting is only takeaway from here


----------



## cute.bandar (May 26, 2020)

*Tumbbad 10/10 (Prime)*

For me one the best, if not the best Hindi movie. Especially for a a hindi movie . Thriller-horror-fantasy, with a surpisingly unique story, amazing sound and feel. And like most great stories, this also comes from a book - A marathi author- Narayan Dharap - Wikipedia . His other works must be amazing too! Feels great to think there are such authors in India in the fantasy genre.

@rhitwick : In case you don't know, Glass is part of a triology only. - unbreakable , split, glass


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> @rhitwick : In case you don't know, Glass is part of a triology only. - unbreakable , split, glass


I know, seen them.

In case your comment is based on my post "seems like third act of a movie", well, third act is not equal to sequel.
Even in case of sequel, they use happenings of previous movies as after effect or at times bridge previous movie's incidents and sequel's incidents.

Glass felt like split divided into two (Eg. Avengers Infinity War+End Game) whereas it was pitted as sequel.
My expectations were not met.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 28, 2020)

1971 - 7.5/10

It was a surprise watching a full commercial film on YouTube for free, I don’t know if it was legit. This Manoj Bajpayee starrer is a good one time watch. It was made in 2007 and it is not a surprise to see such films vanish from this movie industry full of influential people with disregard to raw content. 
Though it had some critically acclaimed actors like Bajpayee, Piyush Mishra, Deepak Dobriyal, etc. the pacing of the dialogues was very fast. 
It’s based on the prisoners of war captured by Pakistan in 1971 Bangladesh War. The movie has decent amount of action with strategic planning on how to escape from enemy territory.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2020)

Few updates,

*Chaman Bahar 8/10 (Netflix)*

Short and sweet love story. In the time whern everyone is churning out more and more gritty movies, this is like fresh air. And, I'm a sucker for good love stories always.
Jeetu is going good.

*Bulbbul 7/10 (Netflix)*

This movie tops in production value and camerawork. Story is not that ground breaking but the way it was told makes it special.

*Ghoomketu scam/10 (Zee5)
Gulabo Sitabo scam/10 (Prime)*

Yes, those I refuse to call movies. They are simply scam in the name of movies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *Ghoomketu scam/10 (Zee5)
> Gulabo Sitabo scam/10 (Prime)*
> 
> Yes, those I refuse to call movies. They are simply scam in the name of movies.


 The first time I saw the cover of Gulabo Sitabo I felt like this movie will be a bore & I guess I wasn't wrong.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Few updates,
> 
> *Chaman Bahar 8/10 (Netflix)*
> 
> ...


Have u seen this : 96 (2018) - IMDb

Watched *Chhichhore (2019) - 9/10*
SOTY movies is super flop in front of this. Awesome characters and plot. Good moral message to the society


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2020)

In Top 13?!!!!
Okz, where is it? Or I've to get it by old ways?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> In Top 13?!!!!
> Okz, where is it? Or I've to get it by old ways?


Yes, a very unique kind of love story u have never seen before.

I really like how many South movies are so good to watch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2020)

Registered today in Plex and I thought we can only stream our local storage movies in it. But there are thousands of good movie collection in its website to watch anytime for FREE.

*app.plex.tv/


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Registered today in Plex and I thought we can only stream our local storage movies in it. But there are thousands of good movie collection in its website to watch anytime for FREE.
> 
> *app.plex.tv/


Used Plex one month back.

Can create own streaming service and share over internet.

Did one experiment i.e. shared my Horror movie folder with two of my friends.

At user end, all feels like another streaming service but at end of day everything comes down to how much bandwidth ur own network has.

If uploading speed is low, it would buffer at user end.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Used Plex one month back.
> 
> Can create own streaming service and share over internet.
> 
> ...


That is why people abroad use plex seedbox, they download the stuff to seedbox & directly stream from there with good speed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Can create own streaming service and share over internet.


So the movies list in the plex home page is uploaded by users around the globe ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> So the movies list in the plex home page is uploaded by users around the globe ?


mine was private. If you make it public, probably it would be here.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2020)

Guys please suggest me list for best english movies of 2020 released that you have watched.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2020)

*Prisoners (2013) - 8/10*

Excellent thriller & mystery, brilliant acting by Hugh J & Jake G. Cinematography, Sound and atmosphere was perfect for this.




pkkumarcool said:


> Guys please suggest me list for best english movies of 2020 released that you have watched.


Genre


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *Prisoners (2013) - 8/10*
> 
> Excellent thriller & mystery, brilliant acting by Hugh J & Jake G. Cinematography, Sound and atmosphere was perfect for this.
> 
> ...


any genre top movies of 2020


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2020)

*Shakuntala Devi 5/10 (Prime)*

Story of a wonder child. Even the story was not told properly. Skipped climax due to overdose of cringe.

*Lootcase 7/10 (Hotstar)*

I laughed. Vijay Raj repeated his "Delhi Belly" performance and many others he did in recent past. Kunal Khemu is a wonderful actor, should do more movies. 
Best among all the movies got digital release recently.

*Raat Akeli Hai 6/10 (Netflix)*

Hmmmm, only issue is of pace. Some places hurried and someplaces stretched. A thriller of 2hr 30min duration is just not applicable now.

*Birds of Prey 4/10 (Prime)*

What is the meaning of this movie? Cash the fame of Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn?
Wasted a good villain as Black Mask. When would DC learn!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *Lootcase 7/10 (Hotstar)*
> 
> I laughed. Vijay Raj repeated his "Delhi Belly" performance and many others he did in recent past. Kunal Khemu is a wonderful actor, should do more movies.
> Best among all the movies got digital release recently.


This movie was postponed many times with release dates. Will watch it soon. A similar movie of Kunal khemu is 99 (good movie)


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299553652714029057
Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 17, 2020)

*1917 - Must watch*
I am completely blown away by this movie. Hands down one the best war movies. Shooting is amazing - such long continuous shots. Shows the horrors of war, trench warfare . My only regret is not watching this on the big screen.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt8579674/


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 26, 2020)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt6978268/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0
*Omerta - 10/10* - What an awesome acting by Rajkumar Rao.I always admire his acting skills. The movie is so captivating, it travels through a jihadi terrorist's mind..sad that such brainwash is still being done all over the world (particularly Europe)  ..Must watch !


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2020)

*Super Deluxe** 9/10 (Netflix)*
Language: Tamil

A dark comedy I would say and what a journey.
Should have gone to Oscars from India (only if they could cut down on the length)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 29, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *Super Deluxe** 9/10 (Netflix)*
> Language: Tamil
> 
> A dark comedy I would say and what a journey.
> Should have gone to Oscars from India (only if they could cut down on the length)



Try....His Previous film...*Aaranya Kaandam (2010)*


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2020)

Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm 8/10

I absolutely loved the first Borat film. This one is not quite on the same level of banter since it's subject matter is a bit more real, dealing with the current political climate in America. The hardest I have laughed was at the part where the Kazakhstani president tells him that his previous producer was the chair that Borat was currently sitting on. The rest of them got a couple of chuckles out of me but a bit less than the prequel because this one feels slightly more serious than the previous one, perhaps because of the core subject matter. I also feel that a lot more could be done with the story at various points.

Overall, a good film. Though I'd recommend watching the first Borat film before watching this one if you haven't already done so.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2020)

*The Devil All The Time 7/10 (Netflix)*

Good story and grey characters are its USP.
A bit slow though.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 27, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *The Devil All The Time 7/10 (Netflix)*
> 
> Good story and grey characters are its USP.
> A bit slow though.


Yeah...Good one after long time


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

*Knives Out 8/10*

I kept on thinking this is based on Agatha Christie novel and was surprised to know that this was created for movie!
Good writing, love to see Daniel Craig on screen always and as sleuth good (a better fit as Sherlock than RDJ I would say).

*The Trial of Chicago 7 (Netflix)*

Don't miss this on any cost. Still relevant in today's time. Worthy contender for Oscar this year.

*Laxmi (Hotstar)*

Avoid! A shitty movie. Lacks plot, logic, horror, comedy, social cause message whereas tried to do all.
Surprisingly, movie started with Akshyay, Kiara and a Kid, halfway through the movie the kid vanished, I mean nowhere to be seen.
Makes me remember the baby in *Raees, *that too vanished after 2-3 scenes.

Again, avoid.

*Ludo (Netflix)*

All the movies that released in OTT this year since Ghoomketu, this is the best. The best!
Go watch it!

Anurag Basu walked a fine line between Madman and Genius here and crossed without falling.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> *Laxmi (Hotstar)*
> 
> Avoid! A shitty movie. Lacks plot, logic, horror, comedy, social cause message whereas tried to do all.
> Surprisingly, movie started with Akshyay, Kiara and a Kid, halfway through the movie the kid vanished, I mean nowhere to be seen.
> ...



*2.2 out of 10    *Bottom rated movie in Imdb* *wastage of 141 mins of Life


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *2.2 out of 10    *Bottom rated movie in Imdb**wastage of 141 mins of Life


I watched in 4 attempts.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 16, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> *2.2 out of 10    *Bottom rated movie in Imdb**wastage of 141 mins of Life



We can't escape like this...If you try out of 10...2 or 3 only Gem.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2021)

*Soul (Hotstar) 6/10*

Meh. This is a miss from Pixar animation. Animation is good but story is just meh.

*Sir (2018) (AltBalaji) 7/10*

This is "maid in manhattan" with a more Indian ending. 
Tilottoma Shome did good (I mean she had all the screen time so only she shines)

*Sonic (Prime) 7/10*

Good.

*WW84 7/10*

How long can you just watch Gal Gadot? Well, full movie duration obviously but, then should look at her IG profile rather watching this. Lacked a good villain and a story. With lots of loopholes. A missed opportunity.

*Section 375 (Prime) 6/10*

Talked about hard hitting possibilities but could not prove anything. Without proof the case was lost and the movie too. Missed opportunity.

*Shantilal o Projapoti Rahasyo (Bengali, OTT=Hoichoi) 6/10*

(A gist of plot as you guys won't be seeing this anyway)

*Plot:* A weather reporter in a veteran newspaprer company wants to do real news but never gets a chance. Suddenly comes across a p0rn video where he discovers the actress is a famous movie personality who's is going to start her political career in coming poll. This scandal would end her acting career and obviously political one too.
Shanitilal sets out to find the truth behind the p0rn video and bring the truth to light whatever it takes!

A good concept but played safe in the climax. Ritwik and Paoli are good as always. The kind of sentiment it tried to evoke in the audience in climax that was never established in the whole duration of the movie, so when they try to reap it, it misses.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 10, 2021)

*Aamis - The Ravening*

Too much for Indian audiences to handle. Very well made. No wonder Anurag Kashyap is associated with it. Many saying it's the original concept but it it very similar to :-



Spoiler: Spoiler alert - Don't open if you are planning to watch it



'Raw' - The french movie. Other movie I can think of is 'The hungry' on prime

for me *Raw* > *The Hungry* > *Aamis*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 19, 2021)

So I watched Lust for Life (starring Kirk Douglas) recently, and I just want to say it was a very thoughtfully made film, with brilliant narration. Douglas' acting was incredible and the chemistry between the van Gogh brothers was maturely approached.

It actually made me feel sad for Vincent van Gogh and his suicide.

If there was a downside, it was the over-baked portrayal of the troubled artist as an overly sensitive and emotional person, but this choice of artistic license was probably what turned that bio-drama from a documentary to an artistic film.

I will say to anyone who wants to watch _quality_ films, please give this a go.

*Lust for Life -- 8.5/10*


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2021)

^^ Well, Lust for Life seems like a good movie, but speaking of Vincent Van Gogh, I would also like to point out this episode of Doctor Who, that really encapsulated the emotion of Vincent, especially the end! Vincent and the Doctor - Wikipedia


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Feb 25, 2021)

The Ballad of Buster Scrugss (Anthology ) ..... Amaze movie .
Cinematography is so dope . And they convey deep sense of life's abstract emotions . I think every movie enthusiasts should watch this atleast once .


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Feb 25, 2021)

@Desmond David Loved Lock Stock and Two smoking barrels ... Thanks for the suggestion . 
Hillarious asf ...


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2021)

consumerismjunkie69 said:


> @Desmond David Loved Lock Stock and Two smoking barrels ... Thanks for the suggestion .
> Hillarious asf ...


Also watch Snatch by the same director. It's better than Lock Stock in some ways.


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes will watch ... I left Eraserhead in the middle , I think it had some deeper meaning or IDK . But It wasnt interesting . 
Any more movie suggestions ? Will Surely watch Snatch


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2021)

Drishyam 2 anyone?
Is it available in Hindi?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Drishyam 2 anyone?
> Is it available in Hindi?


its just released in Malayalam on amazon prime. My friends watched in subtitles


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Drishyam 2 anyone?
> Is it available in Hindi?




Try to watch the original version with subtitles...Don't lose the original essence of the movie


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2021)

consumerismjunkie69 said:


> The Ballad of Buster Scrugss (Anthology ) ..... Amaze movie .
> Cinematography is so dope . And they convey deep sense of life's abstract emotions . I think every movie enthusiasts should watch this atleast once .



It's the Western genre...Good but not Great...You may try other Western genres.,


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Feb 25, 2021)

shreeux said:


> It's the Western genre...Good but not Great...You may try other Western genres.,


Not Great ? Seriously ?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2021)

consumerismjunkie69 said:


> Not Great ? Seriously ?


Yes...For me


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Feb 25, 2021)

Hmm....... I liked the Cinematography and the Stories ..... I think I need to watch the western genre too then


----------



## shreeux (Feb 25, 2021)

consumerismjunkie69 said:


> Hmm....... I liked the Cinematography and the Stories ..... I think I need to watch the western genre too then



You may dig my old thread...Shreeux's Movie Chronicles


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 25, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Drishyam 2 anyone?
> Is it available in Hindi?


Movie Name: Drishyam 2 (9/10)
Language: Malayalam (subs available)
Genre: Thriller

Finished watching it tonight. It is a direct continuation of the first film, unlike most Indian films. The initial 1 hr or so is slow & could have been cut to maybe 30mins, but the second half is very interesting with a great climax. Overall the movie is great, hence my rating.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Drishyam 2 anyone?
> Is it available in Hindi?


I watched both the parts on weekend before last. It was worth, especially 1st part.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2021)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt6998518/
@Desmond David Check out the opening quote, I think you will at least like the quote even if not the movie as it is not your typical movie.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.imdb.com/title/tt6998518/
> @Desmond David Check out the opening quote, I think you will at least like the quote even if not the movie as it is not your typical movie.


Seems interesting. Is this on Netflix/Prime?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Seems interesting. Is this on Netflix/Prime?


As expected for such movies, it is available on prime global but not on prime India.

*www.primevideo.com/detail/Mandy/0M2BT7ZQVOK7WQ5Z22J2XY5QXG


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> As expected for such movies, it is available on prime global but not on prime India.
> 
> *www.primevideo.com/detail/Mandy/0M2BT7ZQVOK7WQ5Z22J2XY5QXG


90% on Rotten Tomatoes what!? How come I've never heard of this film.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> As expected for such movies, it is available on prime global but not on prime India.
> 
> *www.primevideo.com/detail/Mandy/0M2BT7ZQVOK7WQ5Z22J2XY5QXG


Maybe available on NF india have to check.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> 90% on Rotten Tomatoes what!? How come I've never heard of this film.


I know, only Nicholas Cage movie I heard about recently was  Jiu Jitsu & I only remember it because it was so bad(just watch the trailer, you will laugh more than many comedy shows entire episodes just by hearing one dialogue of cage at the end of the trailer).


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Guys check out this fan made short movie based on marvel X-Men characters, quite good.


Perhaps you should post this to the short movies thread.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Perhaps you should post this to the short movies thread.


We have a short movies thread?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> We have a short movies thread?


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/short-films-thread.197759/


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2021)

*Four Lions (2010) - 7.5/10*
Nice comedy with seriousness. I really liked Omar and the Stupid Guy Waj acting.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2021)

So I just finished watching the Snyder cut of Justice League. Now, I haven't watched the original Joss Whedon version, so I watched a video on youtube that did a comparison of the films and I wonder WTF was Warner Bros thinking. The Snyder cut has so many memorable scenes that Joss Whedon just replaced with cheesy shots and injecting forced humour.

Edit: This is the video I watched for reference (Spoilers warning)






This comment on the video really made me lol:



Spoiler



Barry runs back so fast that he able to change the director to Snyder just to safe back the production. Thank u Barry.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2021)

At this moment I won't be surprised if its found out later that Joss Whedon paid from his pocket to sabotage this movie!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 29, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> So I just finished watching the Snyder cut of Justice League. Now, I haven't watched the original Joss Whedon version, so I watched a video on youtube that did a comparison of the films and I wonder WTF was Warner Bros thinking. The Snyder cut has so many memorable scenes that Joss Whedon just replaced with cheesy shots and injecting forced humour.



Completely agree. I had watched Joss Whedon version. It had a flavour of cringe (like they serve in Bollywood movies and Indian Soaps). That version rather spoiled Snyder cut's version too, because those who had watched it earlier, felt a bit less difference. But that difference had that flavor of thought bending. That movie could have been better if released earlier. There was a lot more detail and expression in Snyder Cut, which previous version lacked.  That version was plain in comparison to Snyder Cut.


It is a perfect example of how, a story can be told in different way. The previous one had 40% tomato ratings, Snyder cut had 73%.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2021)

I do need to watch this Snyder cut. In the Josh Weadon version I almost slept through the movie.
Looks like Snyder have redeemed it!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2021)

Joss Whedon - Justice League (2017) -- 2hrs 
Synder Cut (2021) -- 2x times bigger than previous version 
Need to watch it with breaks in between


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2021)

I watched full 4 hours in one sitting. You won't know how the time flies when watching it.

The thing I think is that Joss Whedon was trying a lot to make the movie like Avengers but failed because that tone does not match the DC characters.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 30, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Joss Whedon - Justice League (2017) -- 2hrs
> Synder Cut (2021) -- 2x times bigger than previous version
> Need to watch it with breaks in between



Its well divided into chapters for comfort 



Desmond David said:


> The thing I think is that Joss Whedon was trying a lot to make the movie like Avengers but failed because that tone does not match the DC characters.



Yupp, At that time avengers were high on everyone...


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 31, 2021)

Anyone who has watched tenet, can they comment on it please? I have heard mixed opinions. I think it's going to get released on Prime.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone who has watched tenet, can they comment on it please? I have heard mixed opinions. I think it's going to get released on Prime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I watched it and I have mixed opinions of it. The main issue is that most of the acting is really stiff (especially the protagonists). I liked Robert Pattinson's acting the best among all of them. The story moves too fast with a lot of unexplained stuff and generally feels sloppy or hastily written. The only thing well written is Nolan's trademark brain**** concept. The movie itself is not bad but there's a lot of details and side characters you just don't care about.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2021)

How Tenet happened (at least that is what I think)

So this friend of Nolan was repenting in-front of Nolan that none of the scientific journals are printing his theory on inverted time.
So this guy was best friend of Nolan, so he consoled him saying, let me see what I can do.

Then Nolan called his crew and told them about a new script and that is how Tenet was developed.

Even after this, we only saw half of what was in actual script (thesis paper). I mean its a thesis paper not a script so understandable on the gaps.

I know why the gaps happened too.

It must have happened this way,

Nolan's friend : so with inverted time, this is a problem statement.
To resolve we have to go through step 1 to 10.
Nolan: Ok, that's pretty easy, I believe audience won't need step 1 to 9, keep that for printing your thesis someday. I'll only show problem statement and step 10. Should be enough!


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 1, 2021)

^Step 11: Profit


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 2, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> How Tenet happened (at least that is what I think)
> 
> So this friend of Nolan was repenting in-front of Nolan that none of the scientific journals are printing his theory on inverted time.
> So this guy was best friend of Nolan, so he consoled him saying, let me see what I can do.
> ...


please include spoiler tags!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 4, 2021)

Did people appreciate Zack Snyder's decision to use 4:3 resolution for his movie? It made it difficult to watch too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2021)

Tenet is nolan's worst movie, one contributing factor could be Nolan's primary video editor was working on 1917. 1917 feels more like a nolan movie than tenet.


----------



## GKRATOS (Apr 7, 2021)

Any suggestion on Best Horror movies please?
Just best 3 movies (according to your personal opinion) will do. 
I've watched many, however I'm not sure if I yet watched the best movie.
Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2021)

GKRATOS said:


> Any suggestion on Best Horror movies please?
> Just best 3 movies (according to your personal opinion) will do.
> I've watched many, however I'm not sure if I yet watched the best movie.
> Thanks


Follow this thread and you will get what you need 
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/horror-movies-series-discussion.203731/


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 7, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did people appreciate Zack Snyder's decision to use 4:3 resolution for his movie? It made it difficult to watch too.


I hated it, can't bring back my old TV to watch at 4:3


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did people appreciate Zack Snyder's decision to use 4:3 resolution for his movie? It made it difficult to watch too.


Apparently that is because Snyder used the IMAX version of the clips, which are not widescreen as per IMAX screens.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2021)

But seriously, the video resolution is really a very minor issue compared to the bulk of the movie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2021)

*Godzilla vs Kong (2021) - 7/10*
Brownie points for awesome CGI. Story is meh and climax is predictable.
Not so great characters. But Kong stole the show from Godzilla


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2021)

*Borat 2*

A bit less funny than the first one. At times simply disgusting and few footage could be passed as sting operation for sure.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 19, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> *Borat 2*
> 
> A bit less funny than the first one. At times simply disgusting and few footage could be passed as sting operation for sure.



Yupp, like that giullani's scene, which is real. Really surprised how these people did not object about movie's release.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yupp, like that giullani's scene, which is real. Really surprised how these people did not object about movie's release.


Because, that is not India?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 19, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Because, that is not India?


Nope, because that's US, they may sue Cohen for harassment or defamation charges


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't think it will stick. Defamation is rarely used as a weapon in the US. If you sue someone for defamation, you have to prove malicious intent which is hard to do when the defendant can claim that it is satire. Being an attorney, Giuliani probably knows this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2021)

*A Writer's Odyssey (2021) - 6.5/10*
Excellent CGI. A visual treat. Chinese make excellent CGI


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2021)

anybody watched Brawler (2017)  ?

Bhavesh Joshi Superhero looks lame in name but seems interesting


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I don't think it will stick. Defamation is rarely used as a weapon in the US. If you sue someone for defamation, you have to prove malicious intent which is hard to do when the defendant can claim that it is satire. Being an attorney, Giuliani probably knows this.


meanwhile in India...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2021)

*Mard ko Dard Nahi Hota - 7/10*
Nice movie. Much better than the Dhawan movies or Tiger movies


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2021)

*Mukkabaaz (2017) **- 8/10*
Excellent movie by Anurag Kashyap. Marvelous dialogues and good story.


----------



## TheSloth (May 16, 2021)

Gekijouban Kimetsu no Yaiba: Mugen Ressha Hen
Demon Slayer the Movie: Mugen Train - 8/10
Animation is slightly different from main series but its good.
Don't miss this if you are waiting for season 2 since this movie is part of main story.


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Bhavesh Joshi Superhero looks lame in name but seems interesting


Good. Had a great potential. Wish they could bring part 2 in the form of mini series.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2021)

*Army of the Dead (2021) - 7/10*
So, Zack Snyder makes good movies. Movie is good but lacks the punch of a Zombie movie specially compared with Word War Z or other zombie movies.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2021)

*Army of the dead 6/10*

(Disclaimer : I hate zombie movies, like all of them. Exception : Train to Busan)

Apart from some good action, nothing new. Zombies reproducing? Is that even....never mind.


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *Mukkabaaz (2017) **- 8/10*
> Excellent movie by Anurag Kashyap. Marvelous dialogues and good story.



Where it’s available?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 24, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Where it’s available?


I believe Airtel xstream and jio cinema

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas (1998)

7/10

I have heard of this movie a lot but never came around to watch this. I recently watched this and it's a goddamn headtrip. It's crazy, surreal and at times offensive and cringy. Makes you feel almost as high and the protagonists.

The film is based on a book of the same name (which I have not read). The premise is based on real life events with character and location names changed. The protagonists are a journalist and his attorney on their way to Las Vegas to cover a bike race event over the course of the film they take every drug known to man and suffer their effects while moving around Las Vegas.

The best way to describe the film is that it's a surreal experience than anything. The plot is paper thin and the characters are not very well written but Johnny Depp and Benicio Del Toro do their best to portray the main characters. The central themes of the film are the decline of the counter-culture movement in the 70s and the lie of the American dream.

Not a good film if you are looking for deep plot but I liked it for some memorable set-pieces and the sheer craziness of the visuals and Depp's and Del Toro's characters which I think are well acted and I enjoyed them making a fool of themselves in various situations.


----------



## rhitwick (May 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas (1998)
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...


The movie is nonsense. So nonsense that maybe be passed on as an work of abstract art!


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> The movie is nonsense. So nonsense that maybe be passed on as an work of abstract art!


Exactly. And I don't think it's a fluke. The film was purpose built to make people divisive.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

I have to watch 12 Monkeys and the movie plot should be implemented in real life today (we desperately need it)


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I have to watch 12 Monkeys


The movie or the series?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

^Movie


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Movie


Watched it pretty good.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 18, 2021)

Cruella - 9/10
Great. I liked this one.
Never thought Disney can do this brilliant movie.
Both Emma absolutely delivered their performances.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2021)

Watched Fargo (1996) yesterday.

I first watched the series on Netflix before watching the actual film and I am surprised how closely the series captures the feel and atmosphere of the original film.

Great story and acting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2021)

Do you all like the new Imdb UI. I think the old one was better. 
New version has too Big Fonts and lot of scrolling


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 5, 2021)

Watched "The tomorrow war" (2021) . Won't recommend
I like action movies, but this was just too dumb. Reminded me of some bollywood brainless flicks.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 5, 2021)

^Rule of the thumb is if Amazon promotes something, it means it is most probably not good. There was literally no advert of the boys in india, but this was heavily promoted.

The plot had the potential but they didn't use it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Watched "The tomorrow war" (2021) . Won't recommend
> I like action movies, but this was just too dumb. Reminded me of some bollywood brainless flicks.


It was a 2.5 Hrs action movie!

Why do we need to invest so much time in such a movie. First 15-20 min nothing happen actually.
90 min is enough for such movies.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 7, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> Watched "The tomorrow war" (2021) . Won't recommend
> I like action movies, but this was just too dumb. Reminded me of some bollywood brainless flicks.


I found it dumb but entertaining


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2021)

*Tenet (2020) - 5/10*
I didn't like this movie at all. Slept in between as it went boring and action sequences are not that great.
This is the worst movie by Christopher Nolan till date, all other movies by him are excellent.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2021)

Tenet vs. Tomorrow War.

The later wins only for entertainment quotient !

Tenet has no redemption factor, nothing.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah, Tenet is probably the worst Nolan movie. I think Robert Pattinson's character was the best character in the whole film because he has some semblance of personality.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Jul 11, 2021)

I've been binge-watching South Indian Movies the last week and here are few that has good cinematography and are worth watching :
Joji
Kumbalangi Nights
Thondi Muthalum Driksakshiyum
Varathan
The Great Indian Kitchen


----------



## K_akash_i (Jul 11, 2021)

Pranay Mokida said:


> I've been binge-watching Tamil Movies the last week and here are few that has good cinematography and are worth watching :
> Joji
> Kumbalangi Nights
> Thondi Muthalum Driksakshiyum
> ...


thats malayalam brother


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Jul 11, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> thats malayalam brother


Thanks  Made Edit .


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2021)

*The Little Things 7/10
(Amazon Prime)*

It started as a serial killer movie, then not sure what happened.
Stars Denzel Washington and Rami Malek.
Either of them or both are in every frame so no need to talk about anyone else. Rest of the characters were for cameo it seemed.
Check out and let me what was this movie about.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2021)

*1 - Nenokkadine (2014) **- 4/10*
Don't know why this lame movie is rated 8.1 in Imdb.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Jul 18, 2021)

Most Telugu movies are hyped by actor's fans .


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2021)

*Toofan (5/10)
(Amazon Prime)*

Technically good boxing based movie but lacks a punch on story itself.
Include loopholes, logic and forced communal angle (inserted probably to start controversy to take benefit of publicity due to that)
This movie is scattered everywhere.

*Mukkabaaz (7/10)
(Zee5)*

Had to watch it to absolve sins of watching Toofan.
This one more grounded, realistic and has stamp of Ak all over it.
However, whats with the length? 2Hr 44 Min? Why? A lot of scenes can be edited. 2Hrs should have been enough
The lead actor was good, real good. Its rare to have someone be good in Boxing and then act well too but this guy handled it pretty well.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 19, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> communal angle (inserted probably to start controversy to take benefit of publicity due to that)



What is with Amazon? Almost all the web's series/movies released by them nowadays have some controversy with them. Before this happened with the family man, people were angry and all over twitter. Amazon is enjoying this now 

I didn't watch the movie cause I had a bit of idea it will not be good. Because, Amazon hyped it too much.(just like the tomorrow war.)  And also, I don't like that actor.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Jul 22, 2021)

Just finished watching The Grand Budapest Hotel (9/10) . The Cinematography and musical score is so good .


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2021)

Just finished watching The Gentlemen

*www.imdb.com/title/tt8367814/
Pretty great story that will keep you hooked. Though it's not as stylistic as Guy Ritchie's previous films.

I'd give it 7/10


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2021)

Watched Wrath Of Man yesterday

*www.imdb.com/title/tt11083552/
The movie is okay in the beginning and the middle, but it loses all momentum by the end. I think a lot of character development could be better and most of the side characters are very two dimensional. Also, I think a lot of the suspense is revealed a bit too early which makes the ending feel watered down. The action is okay overall, but it goes to show that Guy Ritchie is not very well suited for these kind of films.

Overall it's an okay watch if you like action films.

6/10


----------



## shreeux (Jul 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Watched Wrath Of Man yesterday
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt11083552/
> The movie is okay in the beginning and the middle, but it loses all momentum by the end. I think a lot of character development could be better and most of the side characters are very two dimensional. Also, I think a lot of the suspense is revealed a bit too early which makes the ending feel watered down. The action is okay overall, but it goes to show that Guy Ritchie is not very well suited for these kind of films.
> ...


For info...
Its adapted from the 2004 French film "Le Convoyeur" (aka "Cash Truck")


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2021)

shreeux said:


> For info...
> Its adapted from the 2004 French film "Le Convoyeur" (aka "Cash Truck")


Yeah, it says that in the credits but I haven't watched that.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2021)

Watched The Suicide Squad this weekend. Not the best movie, but not the worst either. 

That being said, there are a few things that rubbed me the wrong way. 

A lot of the story has the "tell don't show" method of giving plot exposition as opposed to the much better "show, don't tell": Example: Bloodsport speaks about his fear of rats due to punishment from his father when he was a child. The whole thing lack impact if it's simply told. Ratcatcher's backstory was relatively better and I think King Shark's backstory could have been explored a bit more. But perhaps those are reserved for some future sequel.

Also, misuse of Chekov gun story telling: Peacemaker has a "sniper desert eagle" pistol that he aims at someone in the building where Harley is held. But for the rest of the movie he never uses the scope again. So, basically that scene served no purpose. Actually, the whole scene of going to rescue Harley serves no purpose since she just escapes by herself anyway.

Harley had literally no important role for most of the film other than get caught and escape. She does have an important role in the end but the build up to it wasn't really that good IMO.

Polka dot man's role was a bit too passive IMO: The only role he has was showing that he suffered from some virus and perhaps three instances when he uses his powers. Plus, he died a bit too quickly in the end without having achieved much.

Now, I haven't watched the previous Suicide Squad, so I don't know how this one holds up. From what I've heard, the previous one is much worse but I don't have any opinion on how this one compares. This one is not really the best film, but not really the worst either.

I'd say it's about 6.5/10.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2021)

^^I watched it too. I would rate it 7/10.
I liked the action and comedy (if you like the comedy in Deadpool then you would like this one too)
It seems they have sequel coming in future with a secret ending post credits.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2021)

IMO this is not on Deadpool's level of comedy but then again humour is subjective. While the Harley escape sequence was a pointless scene I think it was a very good action sequence and the combat was also pretty good.

I think Harley's character is not very well portrayed in all the movies. All the movies (incl. Birds of prey) portray her as dumb and who just gets by due to combat skill or luck. I think she should be portrayed in a more cunning and unpredictable manner, like there is a method to the madness.

Also, in this film, all the villains have no personality.

It feels like James Gunn was either working with a very limited budget or some strict constraints from WB.



Zangetsu said:


> It seems they have sequel coming in future with a secret ending post credits.


From what I've read online, it's likely for a Peacemaker standalone movie.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 10, 2021)

Desmond said:


> IMO this is not on Deadpool's level of comedy but then again humour is subjective. While the Harley escape sequence was a pointless scene I think it was a very good action sequence and the combat was also pretty good.
> 
> I think Harley's character is not very well portrayed in all the movies. All the movies (incl. Birds of prey) portray her as dumb and who just gets by due to combat skill or luck. I think she should be portrayed in a more cunning and unpredictable manner, like there is a method to the madness.
> 
> ...


Peacemaker TV series will be coming out on HBO Max. They already finished with production I think.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2021)

Kuruthi - 2021 (Malayalam)

A good gripping thriller


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 20, 2021)

Just finished Whiplash , the movie Cinematography and Music Score was cool . But I found the ending very disappointing .


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2021)

This guy does a good breakdown of The Suicide Squad compared to the earlier Suicide Squad. I don't agree with all of his points but he is on point mostly.






He also did the same for the Snyder Cut


----------



## shreeux (Aug 20, 2021)

*Stillwater - 2021* - A slow-burn Drama 90%+Thriller 10%....Hard to see Matt Damon in this character...He silently managed well.


*The Green Knight - 2021* - A very slow movie...Need the Patience to sit tight... As usual Dev Patel worked...Somewhat not matched in this character.

*CODA - 2021* - Unexpected...It's Pure Cinema...All are well performed. The simple story makes us engage till the end.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 20, 2021)

@shreeux Youre on icheckmovies?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2021)

anybody watch Shershaah ?
​


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody watch Shershaah ?
> ​​


Quiet Good.,


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> @shreeux Youre on icheckmovies?



Joined long back...No updates...The user interface is not good for me...So left blank.,


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2021)

They are updating the UI, a new beta UI is available on How many movies have you seen? -         iCheckMovies.com.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 21, 2021)

Desmond said:


> They are updating the UI, a new beta UI is available on How many movies have you seen? -         iCheckMovies.com.



Already maintain watchlist in IMDB & Watched list in Listal...So I cant shit another one...


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> Decided to watch all these jewels , ofc I bought DVDs and copied them onto my PC
> View attachment 20793View attachment 20794


Mostly covered all...Not Impressed
It's all download from P2P sites...Nothing Else


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 23, 2021)

> It's all download from P2P sites...Nothing Else



Shhhh ! I was making a joke right there , since we aren't allowed to talk about it here .
@Desmond will give me a ban


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2021)

You should not post the encoders group names in forum. Please edit the picture.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> You should not post the encoders group names in forum. Please edit the picture.


+1

Also,
Why not remove it?

Why we must see a picture of folders?

If possible, prepare a IMDB list or such trackers and share the list URL here.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2021)

*Sweet Girl 5.5/10*

A WTF twist in a most unwelcome way. Its probable but the actions are not justified.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks like opensubtitles requires login to download the subs now.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Looks like opensubtitles requires login to download the subs now.


They were pushing for registration for a long time.

I use BSPlayer, the free version helps d/l matching subs quiet easily.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 25, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Looks like opensubtitles requires login to download the subs now.


Subscene, addict7d


----------



## Tenida (Aug 26, 2021)

Udaan: 8/10


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2021)

Tenida said:


> Udaan: 8/10


You mean the 2010? Yes it was a good movie. I think you are very late to watch such a good Indian movie.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> You mean the 2010? Yes it was a good movie. I think you are very late to watch such a good Indian movie.


No, not that one.  This is the Hindi dubbed one based on the Air Deccan story. 
*m.imdb.com/title/tt10189514/


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2021)

Tenida said:


> No, not that one.  This is the Hindi dubbed one based on the Air Deccan story.
> *m.imdb.com/title/tt10189514/


Oh. I didn't know the dubbed name is Udaan. Very good movie. Inspiring!


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2021)

Tenida said:


> No, not that one.  This is the Hindi dubbed one based on the Air Deccan story.
> *m.imdb.com/title/tt10189514/


Watched it in Tamil...
She (Dir.)spoiled Biography movies into masala movies with Mass heroism.,


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2021)

How is Shershaah? I just saw 3 songs and know the entire story. Is it worth watching?
Please also suggest some good Indian Army movies.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is Shershaah? I just saw 3 songs and know the entire story. Is it worth watching?
> Please also suggest some good Indian Army movies.



Good IMO. It has 8.9IMDB(I don't know if you guys refer it) it is good and worth it. Not a strawberry type timepass movies like radhe, bhuj etc. The actor's role suit him.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Good IMO. It has 8.9IMDB(I don't know if you guys refer it) it is good and worth it. Not a strawberry type timepass movies like radhe, bhuj etc. The actor's role suit him.


I do check the IMDB ratings but not always for new movies. Is movie's story is as true as real life events of Late Vikram Batra? I know its bollywood but how much masala they have the kept out of this real story?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I do check the IMDB ratings but not always for new movies. Is movie's story is as true as real life events of Late Vikram Batra? I know its bollywood but how much masala they have the kept out of this real story?



Very little masala. Tbh I liked it for this reason. It is on-story and not much romance/bullshit.

They are above 95% on story


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I do check the IMDB ratings but not always for new movies. Is movie's story is as true as real life events of Late Vikram Batra? I know its bollywood but how much masala they have the kept out of this real story?


In India mostly without masala...The biography does not come out...They's motto only money double


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is Shershaah? I just saw 3 songs and know the entire story. Is it worth watching?
> Please also suggest some good Indian Army movies.


Always go blindly or don't research...After watching all trailers and read reviews...there is no left in movie only titles or lose the essence of the movie


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Always go blindly or don't research...After watching all trailers and read reviews...there is no left in movie only titles or lose the essence of the movie


Most of the time I don't read reviews, just decide to watch movies based on iMDB and Rotten Tomato ratings. For this movie I saw 3 songs and found out what it is about and how it is going to end so I was thinking if the songs pretty much spoil the movie or not. Read some comments that it's based on real events so not much of a spoiler in songs since everyone knows how it ends but wanted to know how much drama they have added , hence came asking here.
Also I always watch recommended movies knowing I won't be wasting 2hrs. This is quite important for me.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Most of the time I don't read reviews, just decide to watch movies based on iMDB and Rotten Tomato ratings. For this movie I saw 3 songs and found out what it is about and how it is going to end so I was thinking if the songs pretty much spoil the movie or not. Read some comments that it's based on real events so not much of a spoiler in songs since everyone knows how it ends but wanted to know how much drama they have added , hence came asking here.
> Also I always watch recommended movies knowing I won't be wasting 2hrs. This is quite important for me.


ok...This movie is war-based...To compare to other country war movies...not depth or details in this movie...They are just info only.

For me it's average...Each one has a different taste of movies...someone will like others not.

There are plenty of movies left with good ratings...Try

Mostly I try to finish all the good and recent ones...But I was trapped in junk movies...Out of 10 movies, 3-4 movies will be good...rest or time passes. I cant filter 100% good one...


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 2, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Always go blindly or don't research...After watching all trailers and read reviews...there is no left in movie only titles or lose the essence of the movie


I do check the IMDB ratings though , it should have atleast a min of 7 . I mean like , I can't watch all the movies in the world , so I dont want to miss out on them by watching shitty movies . If i am watching new movies , then I wont check ratings like you said though .


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2021)

I personally check rotten tomatoes or IMDb ratings to gauge how good a movie is in general. Sometimes I do it after watching a movie because chances are that I might like a movie that's rated low.

This is usually the case with horror, indie or art movies.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I do check the IMDB ratings though , it should have atleast a min of 7 . I mean like , I can't watch all the movies in the world , so I dont want to miss out on them by watching shitty movies . If i am watching new movies , then I wont check ratings like you said though .


Always regional movies in High Ratings...Because of our people playing with various accounts.

Some movies will be good even below six ratings also...


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I personally check rotten tomatoes or IMDb ratings to gauge how good a movie is in general. Sometimes I do it after watching a movie because chances are that I might like a movie that's rated low.
> 
> This is usually the case with horror, indie or art movies.


I use *letterboxd *and follow some member's views...Match with exact my taste.,


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2021)

Many movies are rated high by its fans in ImDb. Even if the movie is Bad.


----------



## nac (Sep 2, 2021)

I can tell many movies which are critically acclaimed but didn't like them or at least not as good as they say. Here are three of them, 
Fight Club
The God Father
The Good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 3, 2021)

I feel the same with some movies , but after reading reviews I understand their perspective a lot better and I also start to like them ....
But some highly rated movies are worth watching ............ you know .......... just to brag that you actually have seen them . So like when someone is talking about how great "fight club" is we can start to crticize in our perspective .....


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2021)

Had the pleasure of watching "*The Tomorrow War*" with a friend last weekend, and boy I have to say I loved every bit of this Chris Pratt movie.
It have time travel elements (not a spoiler), and hence is infected with many of the issues which comes with time travel paradoxes, but if you can get past that, it's an absolutely blast of a movie!
I would go on record to say that it feels like a prequel to Guardians of the Galaxy! It's so GOD DAMN good. Alright, I might have set the bar too high on this considering the rating it got on IMDb of 6.6, but I think it's only because some people like to dissect it with actual time travel theories.
Get your popcorn ready and set the volume to max (as much as possible), cause you are going to get entertained with this one. Available on Amazon prime.
10/10 would watch again!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2021)

^^ Imdb rating is average. But based on your review seems like a must watch


----------



## shreeux (Sep 7, 2021)

Vyom said:


> Had the pleasure of watching "*The Tomorrow War*" with a friend last weekend, and boy I have to say I loved every bit of this Chris Pratt movie.
> It have time travel elements (not a spoiler), and hence is infected with many of the issues which comes with time travel paradoxes, but if you can get past that, it's an absolutely blast of a movie!
> I would go on record to say that it feels like a prequel to Guardians of the Galaxy! It's so GOD DAMN good. Alright, I might have set the bar too high on this considering the rating it got on IMDb of 6.6, but I think it's only because some people like to dissect it with actual time travel theories.
> Get your popcorn ready and set the volume to max (as much as possible), cause you are going to get entertained with this one. Available on Amazon prime.
> 10/10 would watch again!


10/10...Too Much

For me...Till now I never rated 10/10 any movie...

But I rated in series...GOT has more than worth for 10 rated.,


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2021)

shreeux said:


> 10/10...Too Much
> 
> For me...Till now I never rated 10/10 any movie...
> 
> But I rated in series...GOT has more than worth for 10 rated.,


Why not if he likes it that much?
Tharalama kudunga pa, Ananda vikatan maathiri rate pannama!!!


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 7, 2021)

shreeux said:


> 10/10...Too Much
> 
> For me...Till now I never rated 10/10 any movie...
> 
> But I rated in series...GOT has more than worth for 10 rated.,


@shreeux  Can you recommend a few movies like : Grand Budapest Hotel , Ballad Of The Buster Scruggs ..... Basically a movie that will make you escape your reality for its cinematography ....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 8, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> @shreeux  Can you recommend a few movies like : Grand Budapest Hotel , Ballad Of The Buster Scruggs ..... Basically a movie that will make you escape your reality for its cinematography ....


I can name few I've seen,

Motorcycle Diaries
Pan's Labyrinth
Amélie
3_iron         (may be)


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 8, 2021)

@rhitwick added to my watch list


----------



## shreeux (Sep 8, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> @shreeux  Can you recommend a few movies like : Grand Budapest Hotel , Ballad Of The Buster Scruggs ..... Basically a movie that will make you escape your reality for its cinematography ....


As for what I remembered... a few...Watch the Trailer and decide.,

*Mortal - 2020* - Impressed with Landscape and Cinematography

*Out in the Open* - Similar to Western-like (Ballad Of The Buster Scruggs)


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2021)

shreeux said:


> 10/10...Too Much
> 
> For me...Till now I never rated 10/10 any movie...
> 
> But I rated in series...GOT has more than worth for 10 rated.,


Well that's not a rating.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^ Imdb rating is average. But based on your review seems like a must watch


Don't beat me if you don't like it. But it's a best to watch with someone you enjoy watching thrilling hollywood movies and with proper ambience of dark room and good sound.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 11, 2021)

Candy- A decent thriller on Voot, after they had Asur last year. Great direction, acting, cinematography and almost everything.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2021)

a_medico said:


> Candy- A decent thriller on Voot, after they had Asur last year. Great direction, acting, cinematography and almost everything.


Year?
Is its a Movie or a Series?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 11, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Year?
> Is its a Movie or a Series?


Series. Just released on Voot.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2021)

a_medico said:


> Series. Just released on Voot.


ok...but still not yet completed


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2021)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt14479078/


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2021)

@a_medico Is Candy similar to Asur?

Heard a few rumors that its kinda similar.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 13, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> @a_medico Is Candy similar to Asur?
> 
> Heard a few rumors that its kinda similar.


Not really


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2021)

Went to theater after a long time and that was a let down experience.

*Shang Chi 5/10*

This is a boring movie. Should have started at second half (well, in Indian theaters we've the concept of intermission so should have started from intermission).
Everything before that could have been told in a voiceover.
On similar concept, *Raya and the Last Dragon *in Hotstar is better.

The Hero lacks enough motivation, the Villain is 1000 years old but can't seem to get his head around reality and therefore lacks enough motivation to do what he was shown doing.

Seemed liked they planned the climax fight scene first (maybe shot first too) then built a story around to reach the climax as soon as possible.

*i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/345/758/033.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 14, 2021)

To those who going to come with the logic: Its a comic book movie!! 
We've seen better movies from Marvel, haven't we? Shang Chi is a badly made movie; if you have to watch this movie, wait for it to release in Hotstar but don't waste your money to watch in theater.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2021)

*Bhoot Police 5.8/10 (Hotstar)*

Seems to be inspired by 'Supernatural' I mean the core concept of two brothers working as ghostbusters and fatehr being an expert in that filed is too much of a coincidence.

Even ignoring that, should have working on its length and may be we would have got a thoroughly enjoyable movie. Spent too much time on little gags just for laughs.

Saif can now act in such roles in his sleep, Arjun....I'm sorry but still can't act. Only Dibakar Banerjee made him show some acting skill in "Sandeep and Pinky Faraar".
He needs to work with Dibakar Banerjee more to hone his acting skills.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2021)

^^Isn't the name inspired from Ghost busters ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Isn't the name inspired from Ghost busters ?


They did not want to call it that and "Tantrik Bros" seems to be weird, so chsoe a more weird title!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2021)

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings: 9/10 
Extra points Jackie Chan fight style and DBZ reference

Free Guy: 8/10
Good one, I didn't have any expectations before, now I'm hoping for a sequel or something.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2021)

*Nodbody (2021) - 7.5/10*
Pretty good movie. Actions are great to watch after John Wick series 

Writer is Derek Kolstad who wrote John Wick


----------



## shreeux (Sep 27, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *Nodbody (2021) - 7.5/10*
> Pretty good movie. Actions are great to watch after John Wick series


Try this...*Kate - 2021*....Real Lady John Wick


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 27, 2021)

Lol this way Don't Breathe 2 (2021) - IMDb is John Wick's dad?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2021)

*Drishyam 2 - 7.5/10*
First half is a Mundane Life going in Snail Speed with Suspense buildup like _"Kathappa ne Bahubali ko Kyu Mara ???"_
Second half gets in full speed with Twisted Climax (I predicted it easily though  )

It has some loopholes...but works like a Slow poison where patient dies of Cardiac Arrest in the end. 

Will they come out with D3 ???


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 1, 2021)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt13269536/?ref_=tt_sims_tt_t_1
7/10

The fact that this is based on real story adds to the disgust of how far humans can go.


----------



## nac (Oct 1, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *www.imdb.com/title/tt13269536/?ref_=tt_sims_tt_t_1
> 7/10
> 
> The fact that this is based on real story adds to the disgust of how far humans can go.


Plot line looks familiar, is it a remake of an old movie or something or is it I read that article somewhere before? I am not sure.
May be a similar story line,
The Kid Detective or
Room
???


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 1, 2021)

nac said:


> Plot line looks familiar, is it a remake of an old movie or something or is it I read that article somewhere before? I am not sure.
> May be a similar story line,
> The Kid Detective or
> Room
> ???



The case was discovered in 2008, so i dont think any movie could be made before that,

*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritzl_case
Here in the official wiki of the case, only one movie and one novel is made on it.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Oct 1, 2021)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0062622/
Just saw 2001:A Space Odyssey renting on Youtube , I'm not really a science fiction guy but I liked this movie . The soundtracks and visuals are preety dope . I wish I saw this movie in theatre . The plot is very philosophical . After watching the movie I legit googled "2001:A Space Odyssey explained" to understand it well . Must watch!


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Here in the official wiki of the case, only one movie and one novel is made on it.


In that case, probably I might've read that article before. That's the reason the plotline sounds familiar.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2021)

*Chhappad Phaad Ke (2019)** -  8/10*
Brilliant movie, I will give it a higher rating than ImDb. Vinay Pathak has done Marvelous acting.
Well Scripted, good Story and brings us closer to real life of a Family. Another good movie after _Saare Jahaan Se Mehnga._


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2021)

*Free Guy (2021)* - 8/10
Fantastic Movie and Fantastic Ending, Must watch for all Gamers. As always Ryan Reynolds has done a great job.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2021)

*Free Guy 6/10 (Hotstar)*

A toned down "The Trueman Show". Ryan Reynolds did good but at times feels he's stuck in Deadpool character for far too long and misses doing it.
Good visuals, a good time pass for sure.

*Sardar Udham 8/10 (Prime)*

Best of Vicky Kaushal's career and best of Soojit Sarkar yet. 
Only complaint is of last prolonged dead body recovery scene by Udham. It is either sloppy editing or intentionally scripted that way. But felt too long for me.

*The Guilty (Netflix) 5/10*

This seems to be sugarcoating the bad deed of the protagonist by making him do another good deed. Sure he did good this time but that does not take away the bad thing he already did. 
I could not accept this movie. Sorry!

*Godzilla vs. Kingkong (Prime)*

This has now gone bizarre! I hope they are recovering money!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2021)

*Sanak (Hotstar) 5.5*

This must be the most boring action movie ever.
This is 'Die Hard 1 + Raid'



Spoiler



1. Vidyut's character seems to be severely diabetic. Lives on sugar. In a day his sugar keeps falling randomly and multiple times. And he just pops a sugar sachet and magically becomes 100% fit. Like medipacks in video games. And this has zero contribution to movie.


2. Chandan Sanyal is wasted. Forced caste to encash his fame.
3. Even action is not very good so you can ignore rest of the nonsense like these


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> *Sanak (Hotstar) 5.5*
> 
> This must be the most boring action movie ever.
> This is 'Die Hard 1 + Raid'
> ...


Man
You are becoming an Gamer turned Doctor turned Health Adviser.
What you are saying is truly giving good laughs that taking a good sugar tablet like in games where we get energy like in unreal tournament game one gets 100% energy in the above movie is truly hilarious.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 19, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> 1. Vidyut's character seems to be severely diabetic. Lives on sugar. In a day his sugar keeps falling randomly and multiple times. And he just pops a sugar sachet and magically becomes 100% fit. Like medipacks in video games. And this has zero contribution to movie.



Just like chota bheem after eating ladoo right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2021)

Or Popeye the Sailorman


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 21, 2021)

So, Sony is making this:


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Oct 22, 2021)

Just finished watching Barry London , Beautiful picture . Amazing Sound Tracks . Ofcourse its a Stanley Kubrick directed movie .


----------



## true_lies (Oct 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> So, Sony is making this:


MCU has spoiled movie watching enough that a Tom Holland movie just feels like a Peter Parker movie


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2021)

true_lies said:


> MCU has spoiled movie watching enough that a Tom Holland movie just feels like a Peter Parker movie


Had similar thought about Wonder Woman when watching Red Notice trailer.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 22, 2021)

^same here, and I think it's because their "looks, acting, accent" is similar.
So they failed as a actor in the respective movie?
Or because I try to overthink or to judge them instead enjoying movies


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> ^same here, and I think it's because their "looks, acting, accent" is similar.
> So they failed as a actor in the respective movie?
> Or because I try to overthink or to judge them instead enjoying movies


I think roles like Wonder Woman, Superman, Deadpool, Iron-Man, Wolverine etc are so iconic and all these respective actors have played those roles so well that we as a audience, we just can't associate those faces and few traits with any other roles in a non-hero movie. 
I am not sure if this is actors fault or audience fault?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2021)

Some actors suit superbly for some roles and when m
MCU changes actors like we change our clothes and it spoils everything in the sequel.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Oct 23, 2021)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/
Just finished watching this jewel . 9/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2021)

*Bhoot Police - 5/10*
Average movie, plot is lame and forgettable characters... Arjun doesn't know acting, and Saif tries to cover him up. Ending was good though.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *Bhoot Police - 5/10*
> Average movie, plot is lame and forgettable characters... Arjun doesn't know acting, and Saif tries to cover him up. Ending was good though.


Felt like "Supernatural" TV show in Hindi.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 26, 2021)

Squid games


Spoiler


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Felt like "Supernatural" TV show in Hindi.


I would have seen episode 1 and skipped the rest, if that was the case.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2021)

Dune - 7/10

I read the book just for the reason to watch this movie.

Pretty good adaptation of (half of) the  book. I liked the visual style and pacing was also decent though a bit too fast at times, but then again the pacing in the book is slow as a snail.

Though I think some things could have been done better, such as the battle scene could have been made a bit more epic somehow. The Sardaukar were portrayed a bit too weak IMO to make the main characters look cool (In the book, the Sardaukar just wreck everything and everybody just run from them because nobody is able to stand up to them). Some moderately important plot points were removed and some interesting (IMO) characters weren't given enough screentime. But then again, the book is chockfull of side storylines that would be impossible to show in the film. Also, I would have liked a better sense of foreboding since all the events are premediated (in the book the Duke and Thufir already suspect that they will come under attack from the Harkonens and they have been searching and killing Harkonen agents all over Arrakis in the days after arriving).

Overall a pretty good adaptation, though (in my very biased opinion) I think some things could have been done better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2021)

*Jail (2009)** - 7.5/10*
Underrated movie. Madhur Bhandarkar makes some really good movies which gives a Social message to everyone. Neil Nitin Mukesh has done good acting, atleast I find him good in acting then today's generation of pathetic actors. Manoj Bajpai as always played the character well.
How pathetic the Jail condition is in real life this movie portrayed it well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2021)

*Possessor (2020) - 7.5/10*
Sci-Fi movie on another level. Will have to watch twice to understand it completely.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 7, 2021)

Has anyone watched eternals and shang-chi? How are they? Is there any watching order? Decided to skip black widow.

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 7, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> eternals



Is it available on any ott?

Also is venom 2 available on any ott?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 7, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Is it available on any ott?
> 
> Also is venom 2 available on any ott?


I don't think so. It's available on screen only.

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Is it available on any ott?
> 
> Also is venom 2 available on any ott?


Ott will take time. And Disney+ will have it as streaming soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2021)

Venom is in Netflix, have to assume Venom 2 would come to Netflix too.

Also, its from Sony, may come to Sony LIV exclusively!


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 9, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone watched eternals and shang-chi? How are they? Is there any watching order? Decided to skip black widow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 9, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk



As per trailer and reviews eternals is not that good.
I think eternals 1st then Shang chi


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Just watch them in order of release & be done IMO. I'm yet to watch Eternals but did watch Shang Chi after watching Black Widow.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 10, 2021)

Jai Bhim - 10/10
Really good emotional movie based on real story.
Very good acting from all actors.
And for controversies around the film, ignore it and first watch movie in original language and then read for controversies. Hindi version changed most of the dialogues. Use original subtitles so you can read all the dialogues.
There are few flaws in movie, but strong story overshadows those few flaws.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 10, 2021)

^Lol what is not controversial now a days?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2021)

*Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings  -  8/10*
Movie is really good. After a long time pretty good movie from Marvel. Excellent fights and special effects.
Story is well balanced. First half is average but 2nd half is marvelous.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2021)

*Venom : Let There Be Carnage - 5/10*
Entire movie is boring except the Ending fight sequence and post-credit scene.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 28, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *Venom : Let There Be Carnage - 5/10*
> Entire movie is boring except the Ending fight sequence and post-credit scene.






This was also a good part, but agreed, not that entertaining.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> *Venom : Let There Be Carnage - 5/10*
> Entire movie is boring except the Ending fight sequence and post-credit scene.


Venom 1 was a mess. I expect 2 would be worse than 1, if not better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2021)

*Sooryavanshi (2021) - 4/10*
This movie can be skipped except for few good scenes rest of the movie is a disaster with so many idiotic actions and stupid Jokes.
Now Shetty will release another for Singham.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2021)

He is trying to make his own Marvel universe

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 18, 2021)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt10872600/
9/10

Damn brilliant.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 22, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.imdb.com/title/tt10872600/
> 9/10
> 
> Damn brilliant.


Is it really that good? I have skipped previous one. I think it comes between scavengers movie right? Can I watch it back to back?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Is it really that good? I have skipped previous one. I think it comes between scavengers movie right? Can I watch it back to back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Would recommend you to watch them in chronological order, i.e. Endgame, Far From Home and then No Way Home.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 23, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> Is it really that good? I have skipped previous one. I think it comes between scavengers movie right? Can I watch it back to back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


If you don't follow MCU timeline, you might not like it. The movie is a treat for Spiderman & MCU fans.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> If you don't follow MCU timeline, you might not like it. The movie is a treat for Spiderman & MCU fans.


I watched endgame. Haven't seen the last and current Spider-Man. 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

jackal_79 said:


> I watched endgame. Haven't seen the last and current Spider-Man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


I watched all 3 movies and I think the latest one is good compared with the last spider man movie.
I think one should see all the movies in sequence so that the watcher can understand this latest movie.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh damn. I just stopped going to theaters after covid started. Any idea when this new Spiderman will come to Netflix?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Oh damn. I just stopped going to theaters after covid started. Any idea when this new Spiderman will come to Netflix?


*www.google.com/amp/s/www.republicw...line-streaming-on-disney-plus-or-netflix.html
Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 23, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Oh damn. I just stopped going to theaters after covid started. Any idea when this new Spiderman will come to Netflix?


I just watched doctor strange new trailer. Didn't understand anything, maybe because it's connected to spiderman movie. Story seems similar to Marvel's what if series..

Matrix 4 released, also leaked, is Blu-ray also released?
Story is not great as others are saying. I haven't watched yet. And Matrix 5 discussions are going on. Anyone watched Matrix 4?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2022)

*Resident Evil : Welcome to Raccoon City - 4/10*
Movie is garbage, with poor direction and scene compilation. Jump Scares to create horror. 
And they are coming with sequel to this. Such a disappointment to Capcom
​


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2022)

*Children of Heaven (1997) **- 10/10*
I'm so great full that I watched this movie and my one word for it is *Masterpiece*. 
Brilliant acting by the Kids and Excellent Cinematography.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *Children of Heaven (1997) **- 10/10*
> I'm so great full that I watched this movie and my one word for it is *Masterpiece*.
> Brilliant acting by the Kids and Excellent Cinematography.


Great...I watched all his movies....Majid Majidi.

Try to finish one by one


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *Children of Heaven (1997) **- 10/10*
> I'm so great full that I watched this movie and my one word for it is *Masterpiece*.
> Brilliant acting by the Kids and Excellent Cinematography.


Also, Try *Asghar Farhadi*'s all Movies...Try with ascending order


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2022)

*Pushpa : The Rise (2021) - 7/10*
Good story and plot, laughable fights. Ending is excellent.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 21, 2022)

Good analysis on Bollywood.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 22, 2022)

*Jai Bhim (2021)** - 9/10*
Damn good movie...and a true story on Justice Chandru


----------



## shreeux (Jan 25, 2022)

*Bhoothakaalam - 2022*
*1h 45m*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAyLyu8unTQ&ab

A Decent Horror-Thriller...


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 26, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *Jai Bhim (2021)** - 9/10*
> Damn good movie...and a true story on Justice Chandru


Yeah. I would say every Indian should watch it. City folks like me sometimes forget how bad things are in rural India. Damn it is depressing.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 27, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Bhoothakaalam - 2022*
> *1h 45m*
> 
> *My Rating:- 8/10*
> ...


Great share bro. This was entertaining. A bit slow but _refreshing_ horror movie from Indian cinema. Less number of characters and simple story line.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 28, 2022)

Agatha christie is truly the Queen of mystery! I had heard her being called, read some novels. But never got into her writing.
Now there have been several modern adaptations of her works and they are incredible!
*Crooked house *is the last I saw Crooked House (2017) - IMDb
*My Rating*: Gold/10
Mystery, where everything fits! If you watch for story, try to analyze every action, every plot point, Pause to think out whoddunit. this is for you.
Ignore the reviews. go blind. on netflix


----------



## shreeux (Jan 28, 2022)

*The 355 - 2022*
*2h 2m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV0s2S9reT0&ab

Good...No Headaches


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2022)

*Raazi (2018) - 8/10*
Excellent Plot and Story also excellent acting by Alia Bhatt (She has turned out to be refined actor after so many films). 
Dharma Productions usually produces poop movies but sometimes they do release gold movies also.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 29, 2022)

*Chandigarh Kare Aashique - 6/10*
Good descent one time watch though nothing special about it that strikes out.
Ayushmann Khurana did some good body building in the past year.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

*Pushpa: The Rise - Part 1 - 2021*
*2h 59m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10*

A Decent Entertainment...


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Pushpa: The Rise - Part 1 - 2021*
> *2h 59m*
> 
> *My Rating:- 6.5/10*
> ...



Perfect example of what overhyped means. After a long time I watched Sh!t. Was fooled by coworkers that it’s an awesome film & also mixed reviews on IMDb.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2022)

shreeux said:


> *Pushpa: The Rise - Part 1 - 2021*
> *2h 59m*
> 
> *My Rating:- 6.5/10*
> ...


It's just entertainment and we'll done in all departments of the film.

It's just normal entertainment film that's all.

Just like the why this Kolavari di? Song which got many good reviews this picture also got very good reviews by movie goers that's all.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's just entertainment and we'll done in all departments of the film.
> 
> It's just normal entertainment film that's all.
> 
> ...



Well done in all departments? Did you liked the action scenes of the movie? 
And it is a complete rip off of KGF … nothing new other than overhyped Allu Arjun star appearance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Perfect example of what overhyped means. After a long time I watched Sh!t. Was fooled by coworkers that it’s an awesome film & also mixed reviews on IMDb.


That's the reason why I rarely watch any Indian movies.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's the reason why I rarely watch any Indian movies.



No, many Indian movies are awesome & after this OTT burst so much awesome shows have launched. So talent is in abundance but still how you can produce such sh!t action scenes in 2021 is beyond me.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's the reason why I rarely watch any Indian movies.


Same Here


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> No, many Indian movies are awesome & after this OTT burst so much awesome shows have launched. So talent is in abundance but still how you can produce such sh!t action scenes in 2021 is beyond me.


This type of action is only seen in Tamil & Telugu Movies only...They never change it...Until Audience will stop.,


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

shreeux said:


> This type of action is only seen in Tamil & Telugu Movies only...They never change it...Until Audience will stop.,



Bahubali had acceptable level of scenes. It was like “Not that bad” … But this worst of the worst .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Well done in all departments? Did you liked the action scenes of the movie?
> And it is a complete rip off of KGF … nothing new other than overhyped Allu Arjun star appearance.


I hadn't watched KGF but in these testing times indian cinema particularly Tollywood needs new monies to keep it afloat and provide monies to everybody who worked for it.

And this should be seen as purely entertainment based movie that's all.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> I hadn't watched KGF but in these testing times indian cinema particularly Tollywood needs new monies to keep it afloat and provide monies to everybody who worked for it.
> 
> And this should be seen as purely entertainment based movie that's all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk



Then it should have only Drama & Comedy as its Genre & Not Action otherwise it creates expectations.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Then it should have only Drama & Comedy as its Genre & Not Action otherwise it creates expectations.


Always Best is Malayalam...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Then it should have only Drama & Comedy as its Genre & Not Action otherwise it creates expectations.


It's a kind of movie with some action sequences that's all.
But it has serious drama more than action sequences and also heros mannerisms which got its hype from.

Also dance moves of both the hero & heroine got its hype as well.

I would give it 7/10 . Watchable.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> It's a kind of movie with some action sequences that's all.
> But it has serious drama more than action sequences and also heros mannerisms which got its hype from.
> 
> Also dance moves of both the hero & heroine got its hype as well.
> ...



It has okayish Drama .. if you call this “serious drama” then you haven’t watched any serious dramatic film. 
Watching a film for dance moves is so 1990  unless its Hrithik . 
I would rate it -ve if there were such a rating. I want my 2.42 hrs back please GOD .


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 4, 2022)

Watch rocket boys on SonyLIV


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Well done in all departments? Did you liked the action scenes of the movie?
> And it is a complete rip off of KGF … nothing new other than overhyped Allu Arjun star appearance.


Which language version you watched ? Always watch it in original language version and not the Dubbed one.

I didn't like Actions scenes in it they are idiotic and lol type. But the plot, comedy scenes and dialogues are pretty good.
I watched KGF also and the movie is good but I didn't like the Cinematography as they have flashed the scenes so fast in zip zap zoom mode as if the Director wants to crunch 5hrs movie into 2hrs


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Bahubali had acceptable level of scenes. It was like “Not that bad” … But this worst of the worst .


Bahubali 1 was good 2 was complete disaster


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Which language version you watched ? Always watch it in original language version and not the Dubbed one.
> 
> I didn't like Actions scenes in it they are idiotic and lol type. But the plot, comedy scenes and dialogues are pretty good.
> I watched KGF also and the movie is good but I didn't like the Cinematography as they have flashed the scenes so fast in zip zap zoom mode as if the Director wants to crunch 5hrs movie into 2hrs



Not Always. I usually watch movies in original language. Since my mother tongue is Hindi I have noticed on a few occasions that I’ve understood a story much better when dubbed in Hindi than in the original language. 
The plot, comedy scenes & dialogues are okayish, can be considered one time watchable but not in the category of Good. The ascend of Pushpa is hilarious to say the least. 
Here also I noticed the typical zip zap zoom sh!t of a typical southern movie. 
It looked to me movie is overly stretched to 3 hrs nevermind the two parts.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 6, 2022)

*Garuda Gamana Vrishabha Vahana - 2021
2h 31m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnuDHJcSd0Q&ab

Good Violence and Bloodshed Crime Thriller...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2022)

Which site you prefer for ratings ?

1. Imdb
2. Rotten Tomatoes
3. Metacritic


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 12, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Which site you prefer for ratings ?
> 
> 1. Imdb
> 2. Rotten Tomatoes
> 3. Metacritic


I don't check ratings.
I watch trailer and then watch movie.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Which site you prefer for ratings ?
> 
> 1. Imdb
> 2. Rotten Tomatoes
> 3. Metacritic



*Letterboxd* & *IMDB*
*also check no of votings*


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2022)

^^I've been a long time user of icheckmovies. So, no more new checklist sites.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^I've been a long time user of icheckmovies. So, no more new checklist sites.


I have an account...not using it...


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2022)

*Freedom Fight - 2022*
*2h32m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4RMzPBX9Pw&ab

This is an Anthology Movie...

A well-crafted realistic and raw making...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2022)

*Chehre (2021) - 7/10*
Good concept and plot. Excellent acting by AB & Anu Kapoor.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2022)

*Licorice Pizza - 2021*
*2h 13m
Nominated for 3 Oscars 51 wins & 176 nominations*

*My Rating:- 7.5/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofnXPwUPENo&ab

Simply...Awesome...Relaxing Movie...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2022)

*Pataakha (2018) - 7.5/10*
Excellent movie by VIshal Bhardwaj and superb acting by Sunil Grover & Vijay Raaz. Plot is good and portrays a real life scenario we see in day to day life. Ending is sweet.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2022)

Batman 8/10

3Hrs! but good!

Go for it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2022)

Exact same rating, 8/10. It became too long and batman had too much plot armor


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2022)

The Batman - 8/10

I was pleasantly surprised with this one. I was expecting a run-of-the-mill batman story, but it turned out to be pretty compelling. I found the first and second acts to be very well written but the ending was pretty weak IMO. Also, the Riddler's motivations didn't seem strong enough IMO.

I think Robert Pattison portrayed Batman pretty well and the rest of the casting was pretty good as well. The grimdark Riddler is also a very a good change from the usually flamboyant versions we are used to.

Overall I'd say it's a pretty good movie. Reminds me of Tim Burton's 1989 Batman movie and I liked the darker tone of the movie in general.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2022)

There was very little portrayal of bruce wayne in the movie. It was all about batman. I feel it is equally important.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2022)

Bruce Wayne was also central to the plot. Since the Riddler planned on killing Bruce Wayne as part of his vengeance on the city. Also, Bruce Wayne goes to Falcone's club to learn that his father might be corrupt just as all the leaders of the city. I think this is more than enough.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2022)

Desmond said:


> The Batman - 8/10
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised with this one. I was expecting a run-of-the-mill batman story, but it turned out to be pretty compelling. I found the first and second acts to be very well written but the ending was pretty weak IMO. Also, the Riddler's motivations didn't seem strong enough IMO.
> 
> ...


Is this Batman released offline not in OTT Platforms?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is this Batman released offline not in OTT Platforms?


Not yet, but it will probably come in a few months.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2022)

Another thing I forgot to say is that it's a 3 hour movie and when I went to the rest room during the interval, I overheard a lot of guys saying that the movie is too slow. Personally I don't mind long movies but perhaps not everyone will like it.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 13, 2022)

Had a chance to watch no way home recently and was really disappointed - perhaps its one of the worst super super hero movies to have ever been made. Even though it was hyped to death, its story had little to no depth and the acting was absolutely subpar. And why was everyone cracking some stupid joke every few minutes? 

And wth does scooby doo this $hit even mean? I wonder why almost every who has watched it speaks so highly of it-even reputable media outlets, youtubers etc have awarded it glowing 5 star rated reviews which it absolutely doesn't deserve. Maybe the marvel team had paid them off really well to write highly favourable reviews! 

Does anyone else feel the same way about the movie?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Another thing I forgot to say is that it's a 3 hour movie and when I went to the rest room during the interval, I overheard a lot of guys saying that the movie is too slow. Personally I don't mind long movies but perhaps not everyone will like it.


I hated the needless censoring in the movie. It broke the flow completely.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2022)

Wow. I almost forgot about that. It's almost not worth watching any movie in the theater just because of that.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2022)

I watched Spiderman No Way Home yesterday night and the only thing I thought of was "What a silly premise!". Also, the other "spidermans" were added just for fanservice. Technically the whole movie seems like fanservice with little in way of plot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2022)

Romance angle between Selina and Batman felt forced and unnecessary. Other than that, for me, it was between Batman Begins and The Dark Night Rises. 



Spoiler



Why the hell is Gotham below sea level and they made walls to prevent flooding? Do they even know about Mumbai?





bssunilreddy said:


> Is this Batman released offline not in OTT Platforms?


Do you have HBO Max?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 13, 2022)

*For me...Its only visual Treat with the power of three Spiderman...rather than nothing else.,*


----------



## sygeek (Mar 14, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> There was very little portrayal of bruce wayne in the movie. It was all about batman. I feel it is equally important.


That's because the "Bruce Wayne" persona hasn't been born yet.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2022)

sygeek said:


> That's because the "Bruce Wayne" persona hasn't been born yet.


Yeah, the movie portrayed an early iteration of the Batman, that is why he's more short tempered. By the end of the movie he gets a bit more wiser.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 14, 2022)

Overall I really enjoyed the movie. Just wish censorship didn't happen. Next movie I'll watch is probably multiverse of madness


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 14, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I watched Spiderman No Way Home yesterday night and the only thing I thought of was "What a silly premise!". Also, the other "spidermans" were added just for fanservice. Technically the whole movie seems like fanservice with little in way of plot.


I felt the scene of the other "Spidermen" introduction and the important scene just before that was jarring. Humor was misplaced.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2022)

*Batman - 7.5/10*
Movie is well made, but the reason people feel is slow is because of long dialogues scene in the movie. So, most people will Yawn at it.
Cinematography, Special effects and Fights are really good.
But I liked Christian Bale more as a  Batman. Pattinson was looking too serious and silent Batman who speaks very less 

I think the video game Batman Series character voice (from Arkham Asylum to Arkham Knight) *Kevin Conroy* is the best Batman voice till date.



Spoiler: Things I didn't like



They have not portrayed the following things in detail

Batman Underground Mansion
Batman Mobile was looking very dull & meh
Gadgets used by Batman are not paid attention to.
Cat woman costume (as if she is coming out of poverty)


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *Batman - 7.5/10*
> Movie is well made, but the reason people feel is slow is because of long dialogues scene in the movie. So, most people will Yawn at it.
> Cinematography, Special effects and Fights are really good.
> But I liked Christian Bale more as a Batman. Pattinson was looking too serious and silent Batman who speaks very less
> ...


In the movie Batman is not yet in his final polished Batman form! More of a becoming Batman movie.
So gadgets etc are not hi-tech, bat mobil is just a car with jet engine and Selina Kyle is indeed from a poor family or rather a homeless.
Her early years too. 

Sent from my SM-M515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2022)

Also Batman is shown cooperating with the police more directly because Batman used to actually do that in early comics. This can also be seen in the 60s Batman series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2022)

rhitwick said:


> In the movie Batman is not yet in his final polished Batman form! More of a becoming Batman movie.
> So gadgets etc are not hi-tech, bat mobil is just a car with jet engine and Selina Kyle is indeed from a poor family or rather a homeless.
> Her early years too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M515F using Tapatalk


Ok. So, its the initial stages, then it makes sense


----------



## shreeux (Mar 16, 2022)

Again the remaking...*The Devotion of Suspect X novel*....


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey remember, because of this spiderman movie, mat murdock (daredevil) is now canon in MCU and probably punisher too.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 16, 2022)

Has anyone seen Kashmir files?How is it?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> Had a chance to watch no way home recently and was really disappointed - perhaps its one of the worst super super hero movies to have ever been made. Even though it was hyped to death, its story had little to no depth and the acting was absolutely subpar. And why was everyone cracking some stupid joke every few minutes?
> 
> And wth does scooby doo this $hit even mean? I wonder why almost every who has watched it speaks so highly of it-even reputable media outlets, youtubers etc have awarded it glowing 5 star rated reviews which it absolutely doesn't deserve. Maybe the marvel team had paid them off really well to write highly favourable reviews!
> 
> Does anyone else feel the same way about the movie?


watched it too similar feelings. stopped watching just after 20 mins.


----------



## ankushv (Mar 17, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> watched it too similar feelings. stopped watching just after 20 mins.


I too feel the new spider man movie was very boring . 
Maybe I'm getting old ( I grew up watching Spiderman cartoons on Doordarshan and comics in the vacations .) 
I gave it a 4/10 in IMDb . Generous by my standards . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2022)

ankushv said:


> I too feel the new spider man movie was very boring .
> Maybe I'm getting old ( I grew up watching Spiderman cartoons on Doordarshan and comics in the vacations .)
> I gave it a 4/10 in IMDb . Generous by my standards .
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk



Spiderman used to come on Doordarshan? I remember Star Plus but never on Doordarshan. When was this?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Spiderman used to come on Doordarshan? I remember Star Plus but never on Doordarshan. When was this?


on DD Metro IIRC. Superman used to be broadcast as well.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2022)

Desmond said:


> on DD Metro IIRC. Superman used to be broadcast as well.


Ah yes. Completely forgot about DD Metro. Those days it was considered at par with cable TV channels, at least I thought so. I think I might have seen Spiderman on it too. I think they also had some Disney cartoons.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2022)

I used to what a Japanese huge robot movie that used to telecasted every Saturday and then mahabharat where all my family members used to see and then my uncle used to bring Mickey mouse and other cartoons tape drives for rent and I used to watch over our vcr.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> my uncle used to bring Mickey mouse and other cartoons *tape drives* for rent and I used to watch over our vcr.


Don't  you mean video cassette?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Don't you mean video cassette?


Yes video cassette.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushv (Mar 17, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> I used to what a Japanese huge robot movie that used to telecasted every Saturday and then mahabharat where all my family members used to see and then my uncle used to bring Mickey mouse and other cartoons tape drives for rent and I used to watch over our vcr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


That was Giant Robot . The japanese serial . 
Spiderman would come on Doordarshan on Saturday afternoon in the summer may vacations . 
Along with He Man too . 
Good old days . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2022)

There were two renditions of spiderman cartoon, the old one and the. 1994 one. The 1994 one still holds up today in terms of plot, music. 
My favourite episodes were the manspider-punisher ones.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> I used to what a Japanese huge robot movie that used to telecasted every Saturday





ankushv said:


> That was Giant Robot . The japnese serial .



I've watched it too when I was a Kid. But I forgot what were the episodes (as I was very small to remember it now). Downloaded it again to rewatch. 

*www.johnnysokko.com/uploads/1/1/7/5/11754586/5059061.jpg?435


----------



## ankushv (Mar 17, 2022)

I watched the old Spiderman on Doordarshan , it used to be awesome . That time dd in Mumbai had 2 channels . Channel 4 and 6 ( we called it the second channel) .
Also watched
The old fox , didi's comedy show , to the manor born , yes minister , yes prime minister all quality programming from dd back then . 
Good old days . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 17, 2022)

the old spider man cartoons from '94 still hold up extremely well even to this day-its characterization of spider man/peter parker and his array of classic villains is perhaps the most definitive out of all of their portrayals that have been made in films,tv etc in recent times.

Movies like no way home are nowhere close to it in terms of its story or acting -i think that tom holland fellow is a total misfit as spider man. He looks like a prematurely old bloke who's desperately trying to portray an individual in his early teens and failing miserably at it. Even more annoying is the character of aunt may and that african american girl with a weird name called zendaya or something whose depiction of MJ is quite abysmal tbh.


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 17, 2022)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone seen Kashmir files?How is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


Movie has altered reality  to fit into right wing propaganda.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 18, 2022)

^Everything is Left/Right Wing propaganda if one is on extreme side of either wing. 

Propaganda is the driving force of democracy. Every democracy has that. What we need to do is use our own logic.


----------



## K_akash_i (Mar 18, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> ^Everything is Left/Right Wing propaganda if one is on extreme side of either wing.
> 
> Propaganda is the driving force of democracy. Every democracy has that. What we need to do is use our own logic.


sure, clearly neglecting everyone elses death and only showing  deaths of hindus seems a bit too out of hand taking the sheep further more violent and extremist
u could show a historical event with almost complete truth or  showing parts of it , but only showing one section and rushing politicians(i wouldnt say they are mentally fit enough to be called as politicians, they are mere puppets) inside theatres to give speeches later after the movie inciting violence and hate is on a whole other level !


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 18, 2022)

Just a heads up, let's not discuss political issues here on tech based forum in a movie discussion thread. These topics do not tend to end well.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2022)

Agreed. Discuss the movie objectively and try not to bring politics about it here. That road only leads to butthurt-ery and a bad day for everyone.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2022)

Did you guys watch this?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 26, 2022)

Watched the Kashmir files. 9/10
Good movie overall. Shows something which should have been shown long before. 

Many movies have been made on how everything is equal etc. But no one showed this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Did you guys watch this?


Why this movie is super edgy. I mean heath managed to convince Joker was a threat without sounding edgy af.

I geddit this movie supposed to portray much darker tone but still..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Watched the Kashmir files. 9/10
> Good movie overall. Shows something which should have been shown long before.
> 
> Many movies have been made on how everything is equal etc. But no one showed this.


I have not yet seen Kashmir Files. But I think this another movie is also based on same subject.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt10751548/?ref_=hm_rvi_tt_i_7


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2022)

*Badhaai Do (2022) - 8/10*
Superb movie. As good as Badhaai Ho but on completely different topic. Excellent acting by Rajkummar Rao & Bhumi.
A lot of humor and a society concern to think of.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Why this movie is super edgy. I mean heath managed to convince Joker was a threat without sounding edgy af.
> 
> I geddit this movie supposed to portray much darker tone but still..


I like edgy movies so for me this is pretty normal. Only thing I dislike is that this Joker seems pretty tame but then we've not seen what he's capable of in this universe so well have to wait and watch.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 28, 2022)

Waiting here for Batman & Kashmir Files to be released on OTT platforms...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2022)

*RRR - 7/10*
Rajamouli is back again with another blockbuster. Keep your physics wit aside and watch this.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Waiting here for Batman & Kashmir Files to be released on OTT platforms...


Kashmir Files won't release as Vivek Agnihotri had tried to sell this already and no OTT platform bought (this is before big screen release).

Batman, probably on Netflix.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2022)

rhitwick said:


> Kashmir Files won't release as Vivek Agnihotri had tried to sell this already and no OTT platform bought (this is before big screen release).
> 
> Batman, probably on Netflix.


youtube pe kyun nhi daalte lmao


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2022)

I have not watched a Single Star War movies yet. 
Is this the correct order to watch all the Star War movies ?


Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace
Star Wars: Episode II – Attack of the Clones
Star Wars: The Clone Wars
Star Wars: Episode III – Revenge of the Sith
Solo: A Star Wars Story
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
Star Wars: Episode IV – A New Hope
Star Wars: Episode V – The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: Episode VI – Return of the Jedi
Star Wars: Episode VII – The Force Awakens
Star Wars: Episode VIII – The Last Jedi
Star Wars: Episode IX – The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 3, 2022)

The Mandalorian is after The Return of the Jedi.

I'd skip the last three and Solo: A Star Wars Story lol


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2022)

Watch in order of release.

That is episode 4, 5, 6, 1, 2, 3 and then the rest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Watch in order of release.
> 
> That is episode 4, 5, 6, 1, 2, 3 and then the rest.


I want to make the series a smooth watch and no confusion. So, I should consider as per year of release ? Episode 4 is where the story starts ?

I went through this website 
*www.pcmag.com/how-to/how-to-watch-the-star-wars-movies-in-order
And they we can watch in Chronological order or Release order.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2022)

I watched all in their release order It doesnt matter much actually.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2022)

*The Hateful Eight (2015) - 8/10*
Fantastic Movie by Tarantino. He is known for making excellent movies with Superb Cinematography, Story telling, Characters & Acting.
Must watch by all QT fans.

Samuel is one of the Epic legendary Actors of all time.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 15, 2022)

Did anyone watch KGF 2? Why was it such a silent release?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 16, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did anyone watch KGF 2? Why was it such a silent release?


Silent release ? Maybe you missed the promos. I was able to watch it in a theatre in a small city in Canada. That's very unusual for a Kannada movie.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 16, 2022)

Stormbringer said:


> Silent release ? Maybe you missed the promos. I was able to watch it in a theatre in a small city in Canada. That's very unusual for a Kannada movie.



Maybe I missed them, But i couldn't see any posters/Flex on highways or the review Done by radio etc. Much this time as it happened with kgf. (They literally covered highway with its posters).


----------



## icebags (Apr 16, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did anyone watch KGF 2? Why was it such a silent release?


you must be living in a silent neighbourhood.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 16, 2022)

icebags said:


> you must be living in a silent neighbourhood.



Considering what all happened in my area in past 2 years, definitely not a silent one.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 16, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Maybe I missed them, But i couldn't see any posters/Flex on highways or the review Done by radio etc. Much this time as it happened with kgf. (They literally covered highway with its posters).


Which city do you live may I ask ? I guess the series is famous enough it may may have reduced the posters and hoardings. The social media has ample promo and people discussing it.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 18, 2022)

KGF 2: A fan service only.

Only  and only if you are Yash fan from KGF1, go for this.
Or, wait for release in Amazon Prime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2022)

*Manikarnika: The Queen of Jhansi (2019)  - 8/10*
Marvelous movie and excellent acting by Kangana. Even the supporting actors did a great job. Narration, Cinematography & SFX are excellent. Dialogues are really good (Thanks to Prasoon Joshi).
It's Sad that it was not a blockbuster in Bollywood 
Highly underrated.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 19, 2022)

rhitwick said:


> KGF 2: A fan service only.
> 
> Only and only if you are Yash fan from KGF1, go for this.
> Or, wait for release in Amazon Prime.


How is it compared to 1st part?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> How is it compared to 1st part?


I didn't like. More action. Rocky bhai killed him, then killed another guy... And movie ends.

Heavily inspired by Jack Snyder style of filmmaking (slow motion shots, dark frames) along with best inspired scenes from Mad Max fury road, dialog from Breaking Bad (I'm the danger) , dialog from BvS(I guess he bleeds) and lots and lots more.

I mean if you are into movies and TV shows, you'll see a hell lot of pop culture reference throughout the movie.

Sent from my SM-M515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2022)

I didn't like KGF 1 only because the movie was too fast to understand. Every scene (except few) they have jumped from one scene to another so quickly that it was very difficult to understand and grasp what was going on ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2022)

The Cellar (2022) – Typical horror movie with a very predictable ending like many other movies of the same category. 5.5/10

Graveyard Disturbance (1986) – this one is a rare gem, have a very nice unpredictable ending and modern horror flicks can learn a thing or two from this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2022)

Anybody watched  Everything Everywhere All at Once ? Rating is pretty good


----------



## K_akash_i (Apr 29, 2022)

watched jana gana mana ,
 expect 2nd half to be better than first one , if anyone's going to watch.
There are a lot  of references and they become part of the movie ,
Its basically contemporary India.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2022)

*October (2018) **- 8.5/10*
Fantastic!!!   The best emotional & heart touching movie in Bollywood. Nice Story and excellent acting by Banita Sandhu. If you love movies which brings tears to your eyes then definitely watch this movie right now!!!

Shoojit Sircar has directed well known movies which are highly applauded.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2022)

Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness


Spoiler



Marvel just makes full on inclusive agenda movie now. No substance or story.
Doctor Strange : Multiverse of Madness  - 5/10.

Forced LGBT screenplay lol, characters that make no sense, 2 antagonists that served literally zero purpose to the story and got deleted in 5 mins, wanda's "tHeY wIlL nEvEr kNoW yOuR sAcRiFiCe" after she brutally murders droves of people. Marvel can suck it.

If The Batman is anything like a new trend, I will go full DC fanboy from now.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 12, 2022)

^^Exactly why i stopped Netflix, and perhaps indian people don't like it anymore. In order to prevent getting cancelled, these companies are feeding us forcefull sh**. Eternals too could be a good movie.

They need to make content of everyone's liking not some specific group who like cancelling people on twitter for not having similar views.

Series like mindhunter are getting cancelled cause people like watching hypothetical s*x ed shows.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2022)

*The Kashmir Files (2022) - 8.5/10*
This movie is not for the Faint of heart.  The Brutality and Sadistic story of Kashmiri Pandits is what is portrayed in this movie. Anupam Kher is a Finesse.
Vivek Agnihotri has done marvelous job of directing. The last 15mins of movie will give you Shivers 

Imdb says movie length 2:50 and Zee5 streamed 2:43. Damn sure Censorboard has cut reels in between.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2022)

I have not seen this show but what I heard from Friends is that it will give you goosebumps.

*www.imdb.com/title/tt3562784/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0
10 Episode epic series


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2022)

A friendly reminder, use spoiler tags whenever revealing any major plot points in a movie & especially for a newly released movie, if in any doubt, then just put entire review between spoiler tags.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2022)

Okay sorry, my bad.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2022)

^^or else give a review which keeps the readers interested about the movie


----------



## jackal_79 (May 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> I have not seen this show but what I heard from Friends is that it will give you goosebumps.
> 
> *www.imdb.com/title/tt3562784/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0
> 10 Episode epic series


Where can I watch this?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2022)

jackal_79 said:


> Where can I watch this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 17, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *The Kashmir Files (2022) - 8.5/10*
> This movie is not for the Faint of heart. The Brutality and Sadistic story of Kashmiri Pandits is what is portrayed in this movie. Anupam Kher is a Finesse.
> Vivek Agnihotri has done marvelous job of directing. The last 15mins of movie will give you Shivers
> 
> Imdb says movie length 2:50 and Zee5 streamed 2:43. Damn sure Censorboard has cut reels in between.


Wait for torrent release.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2022)

^^How come torrent will release the uncut version ?


----------



## shreeux (May 24, 2022)

Just for Fun....
Tom Cruise Terrifies James in 'Top Gun' Fighter Jet!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2022)

*Runway 34 - 8/10*
This is third film Directed by Ajay Devgan and he has done it really well. SFX and Cinematography is excellent. AB is splendid as always.
Good subject but what True events it is based on I couldn't get it.


----------



## GranioneNoise (Jun 2, 2022)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0037884/
The Lost Weekend - 8/10


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2022)

*Doctor Strange Multiverse * 9/10
Amazing visuals, amazing picturisation . betal awakening scenes are chilling.

*Top Gun Tom Cruise* 9/10
Amazing plot execution, so sentimental. Awesome air stunts.

Both are amazing amazing !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2022)

Anybody Watched Vikram (2022) ?
Hearing excellent reviews on it


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody Watched Vikram (2022) ?
> Hearing excellent reviews on it


Yes...Good Review...

Awaiting to see a few more weeks for less crowd...Less Noise

You may try his previous movie...*Kaithi*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2022)

shreeux said:


> Yes...Good Review...
> 
> Awaiting to see a few more weeks for less crowd...Less Noise
> 
> You may try his previous movie...*Kaithi*


So, I have to watch Kaithi first ?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> So, I have to watch Kaithi first ?


Yes...Try it


----------



## shreeux (Jun 8, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> So, I have to watch Kaithi first ?


*www.cinemaexpress.com/tamil/news/2...-kaithi-and-vikram-are-interlinked-31928.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2022)

Ya, one of the reviewers has said that Lokesh has now created a Universe like Marvel 

Future is excellent for Tollywood now


----------



## shreeux (Jun 9, 2022)

valhalaratnik said:


> Is Matrix 4 worth watching? I have it on my SDD, but I'm still not eager to spend 3 hours of my time on it.


If you watched the previous...Complete the task...2h 28m only


----------



## shreeux (Jun 10, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya, one of the reviewers has said that Lokesh has now created a Universe like Marvel
> 
> Future is excellent for Tollywood now


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2022)

*Kuttavum Shikshayum - 2022
2h 18m*

*My Rating:- 6.5/10
*
Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JNq3mcymdE&ab

Based on a jewelry robbery that occurred in Kasaragod in 2015.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2022)

*Sye Raa Narasimha Reddy (2019)** - 8/10*
This movie is damn good. The War scenes are the best I've seen. Full of Patriotism and excellent end credits 
Even better than Bahubali . Though a bit lengthy but a must watch for all.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 6, 2022)

*Prey - 2022
1h 39m*

*My Rating:- 8/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7LytagKlc&ab

Awesome...

It's a Prequel to Predator's origin story of the first Predator alien to appear on Earth.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 12, 2022)

Watched LSC 2/10
In short- Maza nhi aaya, did not have that feel of Forrest gump.

In long(Contains spoilers) 



Spoiler



- The movie kicks of kind of ok, not to great. It is pretty much copied from Forrest gump. But they however missed some major things, They completely forgot that indian army recruitment is different from normal one, and they cannot recruit Low Mental ability/ PwD candidates like that. Also, That terrorist/soldier captured did not have any uniform or badge when captured, how can the army let him go away? Army classifies such people as prisoner of war. Secondly, the equivalent of table tennis part was missing. During the part where he sets up his own company, it felt way too artificial. Is that Pakistani basically taking indian earned money to Pakistan to setup school without getting under radar of Government? Indian money is used for laundering and trafficking by terrorists. How did no one catch him?

And most major blunder, What language was he speaking throughout? That was definitely not Punjabi. I live among Punjabis and that was just Hindi but swapped few words to sound like it. He didnt have to give that PK look in the movie, it was totally useless in that context.

Neither was it a perfect copy, neither a perfect adoption.



This was first time after covid I went to cinema... OTT has made everyone lazy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2022)

*Awe! (2018)** - 8/10*
Inception movie Fans, Go watch this movie.....
Fantastic movie and excellent Climax!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2022)

*Nope (2022) - 8/10*
One of the best entry in Sci-Fi Horror.  Excellent movie by Jordan Peele. 
Excellent Cinematography, Sound and VFX. First half is a bit slow as it build the pace and once it builds....WOW!!!


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> *Nope (2022) - 8/10*
> One of the best entry in Sci-Fi Horror.  Excellent movie by Jordan Peele.
> Excellent Cinematography, Sound and VFX. First half is a bit slow as it build the pace and once it builds....WOW!!!


Compare to his previous movies...less thrill & tense


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2022)

^^But still brilliant with beautiful visuals


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2022)

*Begum Jaan (2017) - 6.5/10*
I had low hopes with this movie, as it starts slow and is dull in first half. But second half is amazing. The Dialogues are brilliant and the ending. Many scenes are emotional and has good thought process.
The Songs are good too especially "_Woh Subah Hami se Aayegi...._" , with good lyrics.
​


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2022)

*Hellraiser (2022)* - 6.5/10

Despite being a reboot, it still feels a bit too tame compared to the original. I have watched most of the Hellraiser movies and this one feels more like a sequel than a reboot. The concept is good and I liked the new art design of the Cenobites but almost everything about the movie is unmemorable. Almost all the characters, feel one dimensional and the lack of gore (there is some but not a lot) really turned me off. In other words, this one does not feel as scary as the first one.

The new female Pinhead design was good but doesn't have as much a central to the movie as I would have thought. She probably had about 4-5 mins of screentime in the entire movie which is too low for what is supposed to be an iconic character in the series. And in what little screentime she has in most of it she's standing still doing nothing, except for two scenes that I remember.

I also didn't like that the cenobites are shown to be more like zombies who just chase people about senselessly when they are actually supposed to be much more intelligent.

I'd say it's a good one time watch, but I don't think this is a return to form for the Hellraiser series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2022)

*Laal Singh Chaddha  - 8/10*
Beautiful movie, not copied anything from _Forest Gump_ so no comparison, inspired from it. Boycotting this movie was useless.
Don't listen to what others say...just watch it. It's available on Netflix. Most of the reviewers have given it a pretty low rating after watching in Theatres which it definitely doesn't deserve.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 21, 2022)

What's the verdict on black Adam?

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2022)

All Quiet On The Western Front - 8/10

Good film if you like war movies. A bit slow and dramatic since it mostly tells a personal story of Paul, one of the volunteers in the German army during WW1. Shows a more mundane aspect of war with soldiers foraging for food and then there are scenes of brutal trench fighting and soldiers rushing across no man's land.

All roles were played pretty well IMO. Kinda reminds me of 1917 though on a somewhat bigger scale.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2022)

Black Panther: Wakanda Forever - 6.5/10

Good spectacle but somewhat poor writing. Forgettable at best I think.

This is one of those "leave your brain at home" kind of movies. There's a lot of things that don't make sense and apart from a few characters, everyone else has little to no personality. There are some scenes that just make no sense, as in you could remove them and it wouldn't affect the story much at all. Main characters are Mary Sues who are just good at everything.

Story is okay as far as Marvel movies go but nothing too spectacular about it. I think the visuals and fights scenes make this movie, everything else is just mediocre at best.

Good homage to Chadwick.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2022)

*Monica O My Darling - 2022*
*2h 9m*

*My Rating:- 7/10*

Trailer: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQubo_u_jec&ab

An adaptation of the 1989 Japanese novel Burutasu No Shinzou by Keigo Higashino.

The same story movie was released in...
Brutus' Heart -2011
Original title: Burûtasu no shinzou

The film's title is taken from the 1971 film Caravan's song "Piya Tu Ab To Aja"

A Delightfully Black Comedy Movie...Really liked this...!!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 8, 2022)

What's happening here ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600665530930630661
Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2022)

Some changes in strategy being proposed by James Gunn and Peter Safran.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603214227413487616
Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2022)

Massive fail.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 15, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Massive fail.


Are you talking about him or the DC universe movies?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2022)

Both. He lost both Witcher role and Superman role. The future of DC movies is uncertain in general.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2022)

Henry Cavill is an avid gamer, he has build a gaming system by himself


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2022)

I know. He is also a big fan of Warhammer 40000 and plays WoW and Total War.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2022)

Spraking of Warhammer 40000 - Henry Cavill’s Next Play: ‘Warhammer 40,000’ Series for Amazon

Hes in talks with Amazon to produce a live action series.

This is a huge win if he can pull it off.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Praise The Emperor



*i.redd.it/3g0nexqqoa6a1.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2022)

My (and other Warhammer fans') major concern was that Amazon might bungle this like they did with Rings of power or how Netflix bungled The Witcher. But knowing Henry I think he can pull this off. Though realistically, portraying the Warhammer (especially 40000) universe's true scale will be very expensive and corners will have to be cut, so I hope they can do the best that they can.

Also I hope they bring in Black Library writers instead of regular screenwriters like they did for ROP.

The warhammer 40000 setting is also pretty controversial given the present political climate, so I am expecting a lot of ruffled feathers.

I have very high hopes for Cavill, but as a common Warhammer 40000 quote goes: "Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment."


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2022)

*Avatar: The Way of Water - 9/10*
Exceptional, beautifully made. Watching it in IMAX 3D is a superb experience. This movie is made to be watched in 3D


----------



## shreeux (Dec 21, 2022)

*www.globemiamitimes.com/filming-a-pearl-12-westerns-in-12-months-with-travis-mills/


----------



## shreeux (Jan 3, 2023)

Update List of 2022:-
Last year watched 226 films & 55 TV Series in 2022.
above 3-star ratings are good


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2023)

*Films I liked in 2022*
Nenjuku Needhi
Sila Nerangalil Sila Manidhargal
Taanakkaran

Cha Cha Real Smooth
CODA
Hello, Love, Goodbye


----------



## shreeux (Saturday at 11:09 AM)

www.deadline.com/2023/01/gladiator-2-star-paul-mescal-ridley-scott-paramount-1235212512/


----------

